# Colorado Lowriders



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

WATS UP LAY IT LOW....IM MOVING UP TO COLORADO AS SOON AS I COME BACK FROM DEPLOYMENT, JUS WANTED TO SEE SUM PICS OR HEAR OF ANY HOT SPOTS OR CLUBS OUT THERE.....NOT SURE HOW THE WEATHER PLAYS A ROLE OR NOT EITHER......ANY PICS OR CLUBS OUT THERE...IM SURE THERES BOUND TO BE SUM.......OUT NEAR FT. COLLINS.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JUly 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

HOW ABOUT THE WEATHER......?
IS ANYONE HERE FROM THERE.....I HEAR THE SNOW GETS PRETTY ROUGH...
ANYONE.....?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Jan 23 2007, 09:58 AM~7062309
> *HOW ABOUT THE WEATHER......?
> IS ANYONE HERE FROM THERE.....I HEAR THE SNOW GETS PRETTY ROUGH...
> ANYONE.....?
> *


yeah snow is bad... they still have alot from the blizzard 3 weeks ago


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

normally the winters are real mild but this year is brutal I got snow up to my knees on my roof.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7061935
> *THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JUNE 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
> *


2 chapters :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm from La Junta Co representing Most Hated CC


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 23 2007, 08:53 AM~7061935
> *THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JUNE 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
> *



THE SHOW IS JULY 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2007, 10:47 AM~7062669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2007, 11:49 AM~7062683
> *THE SHOW IS JULY 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i predict a really good show this year


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2007, 11:49 AM~7062683
> *THE SHOW IS JULY 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



sorry that was a typo, im a fix it :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

scene is small, but it's there. Doesn't seem like a lot of lowriders are online compared to other areas. Not sure on the Ft. Collins scene though.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7064102
> *scene is small, but it's there.  Doesn't seem like a lot of lowriders are online compared to other areas.  Not sure on the Ft. Collins scene though.
> *


 I LIVE IN LARKSPUR CO. TALKED TO A FEW RIDERS IN COLORADO SPRINGS AND MEET A FEW IN DENVER. I AM IN HUSTLERS CAR CLUB MOVED FROM UTAH ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO. I RODE THE DENVER STREETS THIS PAST SUMMER AND HAD SOME WORK IN THE SPRINGS. I AM THE ONLY MEMBER OUT HERE IN MY CLUB . SO I AM DOWN TO CRUIZE WITH ANYONE. CAUSE I WANT TO MAKE FRIENDS OUT HERE ITS NO FUN CRUZIN BY YOURSELF, WELL NOT AS MUCH FUN. THE WEATHER IS CRAZY IF YOU DONT HAVE A SNOW BLOWER GO GET ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jan 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7062600
> *normally the winters are real mild but this year is brutal I got snow up to my knees on my roof.
> *


YEP, IT WAS REAL BAD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2007, 06:26 PM~7066043
> *I LIVE IN LARKSPUR CO. TALKED TO A FEW RIDERS IN COLORADO SPRINGS AND MEET A FEW IN DENVER. I AM IN HUSTLERS CAR CLUB MOVED FROM UTAH ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO. I RODE THE DENVER STREETS THIS PAST SUMMER AND HAD SOME WORK IN THE SPRINGS. I AM THE ONLY MEMBER OUT HERE IN MY CLUB . SO I AM DOWN TO CRUIZE WITH ANYONE. CAUSE I WANT TO MAKE FRIENDS OUT HERE ITS NO FUN CRUZIN BY YOURSELF, WELL NOT AS MUCH FUN.  THE WEATHER IS CRAZY IF YOU DONT HAVE A SNOW BLOWER GO GET ONE. :biggrin:
> *


We're still waiting on you to come down homie :biggrin: Once the weather is nice.We are having A meeting Saturday it shouldn't be snowing this weekend and all the snow should be melted by then,you're more than welcome to check us out dog...We're looking for fellow riders too, that like to cruise.Aint nothing like pulling A cruise with 10 or more lined up and faces gawking @ the rides...especially here :biggrin: 
Can't wait til spring and to get the ride into the sunshine for a bit.....July 8th...can't come too soon......Weather starts clearing up around March-April so we're close  
GOODTIMES 07 only getting better :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jan 23 2007, 07:29 PM~7066460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT, :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...5_full.jpg[/img


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]


> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2007, 09:34 PM~7067966
> *http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...5_full.jpg[/img
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2007, 09:39 PM~7068034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEFORE I TOOK IT BACK TO UTAH, WHEN I GET IT BACK I WILL POST NEW ONES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

come on guys I know theres more Co riders out there lets get some feedback.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

theres alor of ryders in CO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

You know your a true rider if you can make through this Colorado weather.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 25 2007, 09:42 AM~7080589
> *You know your a true rider if you can make through this Colorado weather.
> *


WHATS UP CIPI... YOU KNOW I SEE YOU!! HOWS THE 63 COMMING ALONG? HIT ME UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea Colorado Springs is on the come up!!! The scene is getting alot better!!! You got Good Times making alot of noise, Ruthless Kustoms is a good club too, and Xquizite is gonna make alot of noise this summer too!!! The weather is bad right now but it gives you a chance to take your car apart and do some more things, like the off season but around March everyone will pull there LO LO's out again... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2007, 07:58 PM~7104512
> *Yea Colorado Springs is on the come up!!! The scene is getting alot better!!! You got Good Times making alot of noise, Ruthless Kustoms is a good club too, and Xquizite is gonna make alot of noise this summer too!!! The weather is bad right now but it gives you a chance to take your car apart and do some more things, like the off season but around March everyone will pull there LO LO's out again... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Xquizite....GOOD to see you on LIL .....I know you guys got something up your sleeve :biggrin: 
Be GOOD to see you out and about again this Spring


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 25 2007, 08:41 AM~7080582
> *Oh you know theres some more Riderz in here from CO. Cant forget about that  BIG UCE in Pueblo!  Whats crackin Larry?
> *


What up Cipie....GOOD to see you back out and about homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2007, 09:39 PM~7068034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea we're tryin' to make everything right before Cinco and keep it strong all summer, but yea you'll see us out there... Way more organized this time around :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7112322
> *Yea we're tryin' to make everything right before Cinco and keep it strong all summer, but yea you'll see us out there... Way more organized this time around :biggrin:
> *


GOOD to hear homie.....looking forward to getting things going again and hitting hard too.....Gonna have A gold plater in the club hit me up if you guys need anything done for cheap


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I lived in FT.Collins and it didn't seem like there were that many lowriders there. Cheyenne ,Wy has lowriders but not like Denver and Springs. This winter does suck really bad though compared to past winters .


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7112432
> *I lived in FT.Collins and it didn't seem like there were that many lowriders there. Cheyenne ,Wy has lowriders but not like Denver and Springs. This winter does suck really bad though compared to past winters .
> *


I STOP AT THAT MC DONALDS DOWN IN RAWLINS THERE EVERYTIME I GO BACK 2 UTAH. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh datz whatz up, I'll see if anybody needs any plating and I'll get back at you...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2007, 08:37 AM~7116141
> *Oh datz whatz up, I'll see if anybody needs any plating and I'll get back at you...
> *


right on homie...let me know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus to let you guys know we are having a "kick it" type of night at the Queen Bee'n restaurant June 16th... Everyone's jus gonna kick hopefully have a couple of hoppers there and chill if anyone wants to go... "Xquizite Nights" Itz a ways away but people alwayz got things to do so we're puttin' the word out early...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2007, 09:04 AM~7127195
> *Jus to let you guys know we are having a "kick it" type of night at the Queen Bee'n restaurant June 16th... Everyone's jus gonna kick hopefully have a couple of hoppers there and chill if anyone wants to go...  "Xquizite Nights" Itz a ways away but people alwayz got things to do so we're puttin' the word out early...
> *


COUNT ME IN, WHAT KIND OF FOOD THEY GOT THERE CAUSE I LIKE TO EAT. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz mexican food so you know itz da bomb!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2007, 09:04 AM~7127195
> *Jus to let you guys know we are having a "kick it" type of night at the Queen Bee'n restaurant June 16th... Everyone's jus gonna kick hopefully have a couple of hoppers there and chill if anyone wants to go...  "Xquizite Nights" Itz a ways away but people alwayz got things to do so we're puttin' the word out early...
> *


queen bee on circle???
we'll be there homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea the one on Circle and I know you guys are down!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2007, 09:33 PM~7144045
> *Yea the one on Circle and I know you guys are down!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 5 2007, 08:35 PM~7183663
> *
> *


Are you doing anything different to the Monte this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2007, 10:17 PM~7185582
> *Are you doing anything different to the Monte this year?
> *


yeah homie already got new shoes for ...plus I plan to up the suspension and hydros A lil and add A sliding rag and some undercarriage and motor bling :biggrin: ....You hooking yours up?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im upgrading on the lifts, little bit of bling too and I wish I could get a sliding rag but that ain't happening this year!!!  Your car is already tight as can be, I can't wait to see it at cinco!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2007, 12:07 PM~7189675
> *Im upgrading on the lifts, little bit of bling too and I wish I could get a sliding rag but that ain't happening this year!!!   Your car is already tight as can be, I can't wait to see it at cinco!!!
> *


Thanks for the props homie....it's coming along...moving to Stetson Hills so the mortgage is gonna just about double so can't do everything this year....maybe next year if the OT starts accumulating :biggrin: ....yeah homie can't wait til Cinco....we should throw A big ass cruise afterward or something......Can't wait to see all of your rides too ....You guys came out mean as hell at that Pueblo show....would be cool to see all of you together at Cinco


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea definitely, A cruise would be cool get on Academy and show everybody whatz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 6 2007, 08:59 PM~7193857
> *Thanks for the props homie....it's coming along...moving to Stetson Hills so the mortgage is gonna just about double so can't do everything this year....maybe next year if the OT starts accumulating :biggrin: ....yeah homie can't wait til Cinco....we should throw A big ass cruise afterward or something......Can't wait to see all of your rides too ....You guys came out mean as hell at that Pueblo show....would be cool to see all of you together at Cinco
> *


Stetson Hills!!! Yea I know it can get pricey out there, but thatz real cool!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2007, 08:08 AM~7207287
> *Stetson Hills!!! Yea I know it can get pricey out there, but thatz real cool!!! Congratulations!!!
> *


Thanks homie....you guys plan on traveling this year...pueblo,Denver,Greeley....ect?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What are the shows in Greeley this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 8 2007, 07:09 PM~7213211
> *What are the shows in Greeley this year?
> *


don't know yet but this site usually is GOOD about posting em
http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.8m.com/custom2_1.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 8 2007, 06:57 PM~7212616
> *Thanks homie....you guys plan on traveling this year...pueblo,Denver,Greeley....ect?
> *


I dont know about Greeley but Denver for sure and Pueblo for sure!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2007, 09:31 PM~7214597
> *I dont know about Greeley but Denver for sure and Pueblo for sure!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You guys gotta hit up the Super show in Denver dog it's nice not having to wait in line,getting 3 tickets for $25,and just being able to go and take pictures without A shitload of people in your way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 9 2007, 08:08 AM~7217047
> *You guys gotta hit up the Super show in Denver dog it's nice not having to wait in line,getting 3 tickets for $25,and just being able to go and take pictures without A shitload of people in your way.
> *


Yea your right about that!!! :biggrin: Will be there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So nice out had ta take A cruise....had ta get the beater outta the garage for awhiile :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THOSE WHITE RIMS, I BOUGHT SOME WHITE AND GOLD ONES AND NEVER PUT THEM ON THE CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 10 2007, 09:41 PM~7229473
> *I LIKE THOSE WHITE RIMS, I BOUGHT SOME WHITE AND GOLD ONES AND NEVER PUT THEM ON THE CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie she's getting there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 25 2007, 09:41 AM~7080582
> *Oh you know theres some more Riderz in here from CO. Cant forget about that  BIG UCE in Pueblo!  Whats crackin Larry?
> *


Whats up Cipi not a lot crackin just getting a lot more gold done to my ride so I can have it ready for this summer thats about it. Most of the gold is gonna be on the outside but doing some on the engine and pumps just to bring the whole car together you know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Vyne Tyme are you gonna be ready for the summer? I am and my homie will probally pull out the chop top regal with the chrome undercarriage and my brothers 63 with all gold trim on the interior as well as all new chrome trim outside with gold additions it's gonna look good new windows new window chrome everything.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 10 2007, 10:21 PM~7229699
> *what up Vyne Tyme are you gonna be ready for the summer? I am and my homie will probally pull out the chop top regal with the chrome undercarriage and my brothers 63 with all gold trim on the interior as well as all new chrome trim outside with gold additions it's gonna look good new windows new window chrome everything.
> *


What up Most hated
sounds GOOD dog yeah I'll be ready ...my ride aint complete but I'll be out there riding dog....can't wait til July 8th :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7229790
> *What up Most hated
> sounds GOOD dog yeah I'll be ready ...my ride aint complete but I'll be out there riding dog....can't wait til July 8th :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me too I'm gonna be at the show with probally those other two rides I was talkin about. Maybe we could meet in Pueblo sometime this summer and bust a cruise?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The white rims is setting that muthafucka off!!! Tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2007, 12:55 AM~7230398
> *The white rims is setting that muthafucka off!!! Tight!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog...hey tried to call but I guess you was gone....catch up to you tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 10 2007, 10:52 PM~7229857
> *Yeah me too I'm gonna be at the show with probally those other two rides I was talkin about. Maybe we could meet in Pueblo sometime this summer and bust a cruise?
> *


Let's set it up dog when the weathers firme.....we definately wanna hit Northern A lot more this year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 11 2007, 02:32 AM~7230493
> *Let's set it up dog when the weathers firme.....we definately wanna hit Northern A lot more this year :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

any 90-92 broughams in colorado springs for sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7244895
> *any 90-92 broughams in colorado springs for sale?
> *


I'll let you know if I see one dog


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 14 2007, 10:23 PM~7265201
> *I'll let you know if I see one dog
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anybody got a lead on a tranny for a 77-79 coupe de ville and window trim (thinking about taking off the vinyl top)


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2007, 09:56 AM~7267657
> *anybody got a lead on a tranny for a 77-79 coupe de ville and window trim (thinking about taking off the vinyl top)
> *


I DO AND ITS NOT TO FAR FROM YOU THERE IS A COUPLE AT THE YARD IN LITTLETON, ARE STILL ON THE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 15 2007, 12:54 PM~7269354
> *I DO AND ITS NOT TO FAR FROM YOU THERE IS A COUPLE AT THE YARD IN LITTLETON, ARE STILL ON THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


thanks, which yard is that?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2007, 02:25 PM~7270217
> *thanks, which yard is that?
> *


GOTTA GET THE NAME ITS OFF OF SANTE FE DR.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 15 2007, 02:27 PM~7270254
> *GOTTA GET THE NAME ITS OFF OF SANTE FE DR.
> *


The big one off of Radcliffe then, Colorado something or other. I'll check it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone know of any LS' in the yards?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 15 2007, 07:08 PM~7272788
> *anyone know of any LS' in the yards?
> *


THERE IS A COUPLE BUT PRETTY MUCH STRIPPED DOWN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I need a euro clip for a Cutlass!!! If anyone knows where I can get one!!! pm me


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2007, 08:57 PM~7273870
> *I need a euro clip for a Cutlass!!! If anyone knows where I can get one!!! pm me
> *


I WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT. I GOT A COUPLE EURO CAPRICE CLIPS AND A GLASS HOUSE CLIP NO EURO THOSE GO QUICK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 15 2007, 10:02 PM~7273923
> *I WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT. I GOT A COUPLE EURO CAPRICE CLIPS AND A GLASS HOUSE CLIP NO EURO THOSE GO QUICK
> *


Yea I know but good lookin' out!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HERE IT IS, THE BIG "GOODTIMES" CLICK REPEN IN IRAQ FOR NOW! wILL BE BACK IN COLORADO SOON HOMIE'S. WERE GONNA PUT IT DOWN FOR THE CROWN AND WE STAY SUCKA FREE....GOODTIMES KEEPIN IT REAL TO THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT..THE CLUB THATS MOST HATED BUT NEVER FADED!!!!!!CHUCKIEBOY13


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for serving our country!

I know there's a few more Coloradans on here, Siksix and Mcfadonna


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT COLORADO DID YOU FALL OFF???????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 16 2007, 03:53 PM~7280317
> *WHERE YOU AT COLORADO DID YOU FALL OFF???????
> *


We're still here....wait til the spring homie....we'll be popping out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 16 2007, 05:40 AM~7275923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin Ranger Wrinkles.......
The LIL ham


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 16 2007, 05:40 AM~7275923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS BE SAFE OVER THERE AND THANKS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 16 2007, 06:40 AM~7275923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: GOODTIMES IRAQ.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL PUTTING IT DOWN IN COLORADO???WHERE IS THE LOWRIDER GENTE AT?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7286984
> *STILL PUTTING IT DOWN IN COLORADO???WHERE IS THE LOWRIDER GENTE AT?
> *


LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING AND CRUZING WITH EVERYONE IN COLORADO SPRINGS, WILL GET MY CAR BACK AT THE END OF MARCH AND I WILL BE READY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

719 still puttin' it down!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 17 2007, 04:55 PM~7287034
> *LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING AND CRUZING WITH EVERYONE IN COLORADO SPRINGS, WILL GET MY CAR BACK AT THE END OF MARCH AND I WILL BE READY :biggrin:
> *


Right on homie GOODTIMES is welcoming you with open arms ......know of any shows besides the LRM show and Elitches?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE COLORADO AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS IN THE COLORADO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA! 
www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up to the lowriders in colorado.Looking forward to seeing some bad rides this summer.MOST HATED CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 01:14 AM~7289228
> *Right on homie GOODTIMES is welcoming you with open arms ......know of any shows besides the LRM show and Elitches?
> *


I'M SURE THERE WILL BE MORE IN DENVER, THERE WAS LIKE TWO ARE THREE I MISSED ALONE LAST YEAR BESIDES THOSE. THE ONLY ONE I TALKED TO DOWN THERE IS ROBERT OF ROBERTS TIRE AND WHEELS AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT THOSE SHOWS. I LIKE TO GO THE PARK EVERY WEEK IF NOT EVERY OTHER WEEK IF WORK PERMITS IT. LOVE TO HIT THEM STREETS, AND LOOKS LIKE THE SNOW IS MELTING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE COLORADO AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS IN THE COLORADO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: I HEAR THAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]FRONT YARD BEFOR I CAME TO COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 18 2007, 02:42 PM~7291366
> *I'M SURE THERE WILL BE MORE IN DENVER, THERE WAS LIKE TWO ARE THREE I MISSED ALONE LAST YEAR BESIDES THOSE. THE ONLY ONE I TALKED TO DOWN THERE IS ROBERT OF ROBERTS TIRE AND WHEELS AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT THOSE SHOWS. I LIKE TO GO THE PARK EVERY WEEK IF NOT EVERY OTHER WEEK IF WORK PERMITS IT. LOVE TO HIT THEM STREETS, AND LOOKS LIKE THE SNOW IS MELTING :biggrin:
> *


warmed up to A nice 55 today had to get out there for awhile :biggrin: 








Had to get those shoes broken in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 06:21 PM~7292310
> *warmed up to A nice 55 today had to get out there for awhile :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Datz whatz up!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 05:21 PM~7292310
> *warmed up to A nice 55 today had to get out there for awhile :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH,LIKE THAT MONTE AND THAT REGAL, I USED TO HAVE A 78 LIKE YOUR 79 LIKE YOUR OLD ONE AND A 83 REGAL DAMN I MISS THOSE RIDES  DAMN THEM RIMS IS NICE,AND SO ARE THOSE RIDES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 18 2007, 05:49 PM~7292521
> *HELL YEAH,LIKE THAT MONTE AND THAT REGAL, I USED TO HAVE A 78 LIKE YOUR 79 LIKE YOUR OLD ONE AND A 83 REGAL DAMN I MISS THOSE RIDES  DAMN THEM RIMS IS NICE,AND SO ARE THOSE RIDES
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up homie! Both the cars are looking clean!!! Julian done stepped it up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2007, 05:56 PM~7292581
> *What up homie! Both the cars are looking clean!!! Julian done stepped it up!!!
> *


Thanks dog
Yeah that fools talking about A sliding rag and his guts done"this week"....damn it's hard keeping up with him....but it's all GOOD ,the motivation is driving me to do more also  My rag will be right after I see what kinda job they do on his :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I know you guys are leaving me well behind im'a have to pull something off in two months!!! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2007, 06:02 PM~7292637
> *I know you guys are leaving me well behind im'a have to pull something off in two months!!! LOL
> *


lol it aint even like that dog....we're in this together ....hopefully all the bs gets put aside this summer and we can all get together for shows,picnics,cruizes and bar-b-ques.....I'm in all favor of getting this lifestyle upfront and in the faces of fools out here....plus you beat me @the Ruthless show ....remember :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 07:05 PM~7292665
> *lol it aint even like that dog....we're in this together ....hopefully all the bs gets put aside this summer and we can all get together for shows,picnics,cruizes and bar-b-ques.....I'm in all favor of getting this lifestyle upfront and in the faces of fools out here....plus you beat me @the Ruthless show ....remember :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how!!! Maybe because they had never seen it before, but your right about everyone sticking together because this community gets scared when they see more than two or three lowriders cruisin' all at once... Letz show them were just cruising not starting shit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah homie would be nice to see more than 20 rides posted @ Memorial just to kick it...We're down,I know Ruthless is....and you guys ....that's way over 20 there....Imagine that cruising down Academy :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn right letz just do it!!! After cinco itz the best chance we have to get everyone together!!! What do you think?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2007, 06:16 PM~7292781
> *Damn right letz just do it!!! After cinco itz the best chance we have to get everyone together!!! What do you think?
> *


sounds GOOD we can get it organized with Felix and make it an Annual thang


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 07:21 PM~7292826
> *sounds GOOD we can get it organized with Felix and make it an Annual thang
> *


Definitely!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 06:00 PM~7292618
> *Thanks dog
> Yeah that fools talking about A sliding rag and his guts done"this week"....damn it's hard keeping up with him....but it's all GOOD ,the motivation is driving me to do more also  My rag will be right after I see what kinda job they do on his :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A SLIDING RAG, AND I'M NOT GOING TO USE IT AT A JUNK YARD IN A ROADMASTER THAT USE TO BE A LOWRIDER BUT WAS RECKED IF HE HASNT BOUGHT ONE ALREADY HE CAN GRAB THAT ONE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm gonna get one too where is the place homie and what color is it?
Do you know if it's electric?About what size is it?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 18 2007, 10:18 PM~7294997
> *I'm gonna get one too where is the place homie and what color is it?
> Do you know if it's electric?About what size is it?
> *


THE TOP IS TAN AND ITS IN DENVER A LITTLEWAYS OFF COFAX BUT YOU CAN CHANGE THE COLOR TO MATCH WHATEVER OR MAYBE A GOOD AS CLEANING, CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE ITS BEEN THERE THIS WHOLE WINTER CAUSE IT WASNT THERE BEFORE. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A NICE ROADMASTER HAD THE INTERIOR AND GRAPHICS BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS IN A WAY BAD WRECK. DONT KNOW THE NAME BUT I KNOW HOW TO GET THERE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOT SURE ON SIZE BUT ITS PRETTY BIG, AND COMPLETE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 18 2007, 10:33 PM~7295150
> *NOT SURE ON SIZE BUT ITS PRETTY BIG, AND COMPLETE
> *


That would probably save me 6-8 hundred....hit me up with directiopns whenever you can homie,much appreciated


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 19 2007, 06:58 AM~7296352
> *That would probably save me 6-8 hundred....hit me up with directiopns whenever you can homie,much appreciated
> *


 :biggrin: COOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Plague when's A GOOD time to call you homie was busy today @ work but definately wanting to get that 411 from you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 19 2007, 08:27 PM~7302348
> *Plague when's A GOOD time to call you homie was busy today @ work but definately wanting to get that 411 from you
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

you all probably seen it already, they're looking in our area. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7305830


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 24 2007, 09:09 AM~7341686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 24 2007, 10:09 AM~7341686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is your old Monte right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up fam of the big CO did any of you guys get some bad weather this weekend? We just got wind no moisture I hope thats the end of it shit it's time to ride. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 24 2007, 09:10 PM~7344875
> *whats up fam of the big CO did any of you guys get some bad weather this weekend? We just got wind no moisture I hope thats the end of it shit it's time to ride. :biggrin:
> *


ITS CLEARING UP
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2007, 08:28 PM~7344692
> *This is your old Monte right?
> *


yeah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 25 2007, 12:33 AM~7345912
> *ITS CLEARING UP
> :thumbsup:
> *


What up Plague....hey homie if you can't get to that yard pm me the name or something...thanks dog


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

just a little snow up here, sun's shining but it's chilly

what's up for Cinco? I was thinking of heading up to Greeley for their show since the Denver parade doesn't show the cars no more.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody got any dates of upcoming shows?besides Eliches and LRM?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 25 2007, 11:04 AM~7346872
> *just a little snow up here, sun's shining but it's chilly
> 
> what's up for Cinco?  I was thinking of heading up to Greeley for their show since the Denver parade doesn't show the cars no more.
> *


no snow here but in december we got dumped on like 40+ inches but a lot of its gone still alot in my yard but the streets are clear. Shit I wish I lived a little closer but I'm gonna definately hit up at lease Pueblo or Springs to see whats up for Cinco.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Theres A show in the Springs for Cinco...not sure the date yet though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 25 2007, 11:08 AM~7346887
> *Theres A show in the Springs for Cinco...not sure the date yet though
> *


have you guys ever been to that show in Alamosa? I heard it's pretty big it's in June I'll probally be there for sure. Hit me up on that Cinco date for the show maybe I can make it out my daughters b-day is on the 1st of May though so it's kind of hard but I hit a show for Cinco last year sure I could this year.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The Alamosa show is on Fathers Day by the way somebody around here has probally went. Help a Mex out to see if it's worth going.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 25 2007, 10:14 AM~7346912
> *The Alamosa show is on Fathers Day by the way somebody around here has probally went. Help a Mex out to see if it's worth going.
> *


We went to Alamosa last year homie it was cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7346917
> *We went to Alamosa last year homie it was cool
> *


we wont be going back I don't think though...might be worth it if you're closer though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 25 2007, 11:17 AM~7346930
> *we wont be going back I don't think though...might be worth it if you're closer though
> *


whys that is it a small show or whats up? I heard it was a big show give me the skinny homie I don't want to make the trip for nothing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 25 2007, 10:24 AM~7346967
> *whys that is it a small show or whats up? I heard it was a big show give me the skinny homie I don't want to make the trip for nothing.
> *


pretty small show...about 50-60 rides ...There's A hop though..
It's really hot there in June,small town A lot of police pulling people over the night before the show for the cruise.Trophies were handed out 2 hrs after show was over.decent entertainment.Got to park on nice grass.....those are about the only Good thing.I heard it was covered by LRM but to this day I have yet to see last years coverage.IMO not worth the drive.Oh and the hills are steep as hell,definately take A toll on your vehicle and trailer.I had to replace trailer bearings,and truck rotors and pads after the trip.Nightmare trip to me


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO. WHAT'S UP ROY, KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN HOMIE. I'LL PM YOU LATER.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES COLORADO CHAPTER, JUST PASSING THREW WHATS CRACKEN MANIAC AND VYNE TIME!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 25 2007, 11:30 AM~7346990
> *pretty small show...about 50-60 rides ...There's A hop though..
> It's really hot there in June,small town A lot of police pulling people over the night before the show for the cruise.Trophies were handed out 2 hrs after show was over.decent entertainment.Got to park on nice grass.....those are about the only Good thing.I heard it was covered by LRM but to this day I have yet to see last years coverage.IMO not worth the drive.Oh and the hills are steep as hell,definately take A toll on your vehicle and trailer.I had to replace trailer bearings,and truck rotors and pads after the trip.Nightmare trip to me
> *


thanks for that info I might think twice about going now. Maybe I'll do something better for Cinco instead.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If im not mistaken I think the cinco de mayo show in the springs this year is gonna be on the 6th!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE BACK COLORADO AND WHEN WE GET BACK, YOULL KNOW WERE BACK!!!GOODTIMES...................2007


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another bump for that CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 1 2007, 11:16 AM~7381324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this pic!!! Is this in the 719?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 1 2007, 10:16 AM~7381324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A TIGHT PIC ROY. SHIT IT WAS COLD THAT DAY BUT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW IN PUEBLO. TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN. :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE ALL OF YOU WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THIS DEPLOYMENT.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

sweet pic!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2007, 11:20 AM~7381877
> *I like this pic!!! Is this in the 719?
> *


Yeah homie that was on the way to the pueblo show hosted by Rollerz only


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7383098
> *sweet pic!
> *


Thanks bro...hear of any shows happening?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 1 2007, 07:46 PM~7385790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 1 2007, 07:41 PM~7385730
> *Thanks bro...hear of any shows happening?
> *


nah, nothing yet. Has that one site been updated? I always hear about shows like the week before :uh: Maybe I'll drive out to Sam's and see if he's got any flyers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 1 2007, 08:46 PM~7385790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this pic taken at the 2006 lrm show? If it was I don't remember seeing your ride there.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY CAR AT THE DENVER SUPERE SHOW.










THIS IS HOW "GOODTIMES" COLORADO DID IT AT THE CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS. :thumbsup: 










"GOODTIMES"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Times cleaned house at last Cinco de Mayo in Springs!!! All us other clubs got to step it up!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

those are some nice cars and good pics.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up impala63 I got that other elco going finally :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats cool.Just kickin it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 3 2007, 11:23 PM~7400758
> *Thats cool.Just kickin it.
> *


I ordered some stuff for all three of my rides so can't wait to get it in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got A lil warm today had ta throw A cruise :biggrin: 





















































Had to stop by GOODTIMES burger


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 4 2007, 06:12 PM~7405760
> *got A lil warm today had ta throw A cruise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THEY GOT SOME GOOD ASS BURGERS AND FRIES FOR ON THE GO, LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TIME


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Order me some stuff for my ride too.Pay for them and just send it to my house. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt for a nice day in colorado. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it's official homies
we now have A new Kustom shop in the Springs,Hosted By Ruthless Kustom Car Club
Anything from airbags to hydros hardlining reinforcing fiberglassing stereo and even big rims
don't waste your feria on Mi Joto's(Mi Gente) 
Fat Kat Kustoms is here :biggrin: 
719-638-9700 ask for Felix,tell him Roy sent you
I'm getting hardlined and A few other things right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish I knew before.I was in Springs this weekend.Thanks for letting us know so we can check it out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 7 2007, 12:14 PM~7428392
> *I wish I knew before.I was in Springs this weekend.Thanks for letting us know so we can check it out.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello colorado riders


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey guys, is anybody from the Thornton/Northglenn area?


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 8 2007, 07:42 PM~7439194
> *Hey guys, is anybody from the Thornton/Northglenn area?
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys from the CO ? Whats up RO?You guys ready to party in denver for the car show?Cant forget the Vegas show.It will be here before you know it. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Mar 8 2007, 07:43 PM~7439203
> *:wave:  :dunno:
> *


What Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Mar 8 2007, 06:43 PM~7439203
> *:wave:  :dunno:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CADILLAC FINISHED :thumbsup:THIS IS MY WIFE YOU GUYS, AND SHE HAS A CADDY OF HER OWN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2007, 09:24 PM~7440953
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CADILLAC FINISHED  :thumbsup:THIS IS MY WIFE YOU GUYS, AND SHE HAS A CADDY OF HER OWN
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 8 2007, 06:42 PM~7439194
> *Hey guys, is anybody from the Thornton/Northglenn area?
> *


I work in Broomfield, which is north/west of those. LIve in Aurora tho. Sup?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE CO RIDERZ OUT THERE. "GOODTIMES" IRAQ CHECKIN IN. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN ROY AND ALL THE OTHER GOODTIMERS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2007, 01:40 PM~7411085
> *Order me some stuff for my ride too.Pay for them and just send it to my house. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 8 2007, 10:15 PM~7442096
> *I work in Broomfield, which is north/west of those.  LIve in Aurora tho.  Sup?
> *


Actually i'm looking for a friend by the name of Ruben, i lost touch with him when i moved out here to Arizona. He's the president of the car club i was in out there, Lows II Envy c.c. , if your into bombs you've probably seen his red '51 Fleetline. I figured i might ask around here. The lowrider scene out there used to be pretty close-knit, everybody knew everybody, don't know if it's still like that.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 8 2007, 08:15 PM~7440162
> *Whats up guys from the CO ? Whats up RO?You guys ready to party in denver for the car show?Cant forget the Vegas show.It will be here before you know it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 9 2007, 04:01 PM~7446323
> *Actually i'm looking for a friend by the name of Ruben, i lost touch with him when i moved out here to Arizona. He's the president of the car club i was in out there, Lows II Envy c.c. , if your into bombs you've probably seen his red '51 Fleetline. I figured i might ask around here. The lowrider scene out there used to be pretty close-knit, everybody knew everybody, don't know if it's still like that.
> *


I don't have a car right now  so I'm kind of on the outside of the scene. I'll ask around though at the shows coming up.


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2007, 04:12 PM~7446694
> *I don't have a car right now   so I'm kind of on the outside of the scene.  I'll ask around though at the shows coming up.
> *


Cool, thanks homie.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up CO. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up......weathers looking GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 11 2007, 09:37 PM~7458431
> *whats up CO. :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT TO GET THIS TOPIC MOVING :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 12 2007, 08:33 PM~7465725
> *what up......weathers looking GOOD :biggrin:
> *


had the A/C on today!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's up Colorado. How's is everyone doing. I told the weather is finally coming around, so there should be a lot more cruizes. Keep holding it down. 
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

74 BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

weathers looking good I hope my plating is done this week :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So when is the first show around Springs or close by?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DOES ANYONE BUY WHEELS FROM AMERICAN TIRE IN DENVER?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2007, 05:47 PM~7471505
> *DOES ANYONE BUY WHEELS FROM AMERICAN TIRE IN DENVER?
> *


I BOUGHT SOME WHEN I LIVED IN UTAH THREW LOWRIDER MAG :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2007, 06:47 PM~7471505
> *DOES ANYONE BUY WHEELS FROM AMERICAN TIRE IN DENVER?
> *


I drove up to Denver to pick mine up and got a good deal my buddy ordered his and had no problem.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2007, 06:47 PM~7471505
> *DOES ANYONE BUY WHEELS FROM AMERICAN TIRE IN DENVER?
> *


Me and my homeboy were just takin' about that place cuz we see it on LRM but I've neva been there or heard anyone talk about it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

ME AND MY HUSBAND MOVED TO COLORADO ABOUT 9 MONTHS AGO AND YEAH THE WINTER SUCKED. I HAVE NEVER SEEN SO MUCH SNOW IN MY LIFE. WE LIVE IN LARKSPUR WHICH I THINK IS PRETTY FAR FROM FORT COLLINS. MY HUSBAND IS A MEMBER OF HUSTLERS CC. HE IS THE ONLY MEMBER HERE IN COLORADO THOUGH. I KNOW HE HAS BEEN TALKIN TO SOME GUYS FROM COLORADO SPRINGS THOUGH THAT HE WANTS TO CRUISE WITH. HIS CADDY IS IN UTAH GET JUICED RIGHT NOW AND SOME OTHER STUFF DONE TO IT TOO. I KNOW HE CANT WAIT TO CRUISE. IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO MEETIN SOME PEOPLE OUT HERE TOO. WE HAVENT MADE ANY FRIENDS YET CUZ OF THE DAMN SNOW. THE WEATHER IS BEAUTIFUL NOW THOUGH. ABOUT 70 DEGREES. LOVIN IT!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well when you come out to the springs get a hold of Xquizite C.C.!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

DAym i been sleepin on this topic! Was crackalackin Colo? Ill be here till July anyway when i make that move back to Nor Cali. But anyway i had the ride out this pass weekend and turned a few corners. I hope this weekend is nice to. I need a new Carb though! But that aint nothin. Yep this winter was bad as i drive a truck and got stuck a couple of times in Burque. But you know once it stops Snowing and warms up there is no place like COLO lots of Chicas everywhere. What up Bigpoppa ? havent heard from you in a wile You were supposed to hook a brotha up I forgot what happend! :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 14 2007, 10:24 AM~7476240
> *DAym i been sleepin on this topic!  Was  crackalackin Colo?  Ill be here till July anyway when i make that move back to Nor Cali. But anyway i had the ride out this  pass weekend    and turned a few corners. I hope this weekend is nice to.  I need a new Carb though!  But that aint nothin.  Yep this winter was bad as i drive a truck and got stuck a couple of times  in Burque.    But you know once it stops Snowing and warms up there is no place like COLO  lots of Chicas everywhere.  What up Bigpoppa ?  havent heard from you in a wile  You were supposed to hook a brotha up  I forgot what happend!  :cheesy:
> *


WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 14 2007, 10:24 AM~7476240
> *DAym i been sleepin on this topic!  Was  crackalackin Colo?  Ill be here till July anyway when i make that move back to Nor Cali. But anyway i had the ride out this  pass weekend    and turned a few corners. I hope this weekend is nice to.  I need a new Carb though!  But that aint nothin.  Yep this winter was bad as i drive a truck and got stuck a couple of times  in Burque.    But you know once it stops Snowing and warms up there is no place like COLO  lots of Chicas everywhere.  What up Bigpoppa ?  havent heard from you in a wile  You were supposed to hook a brotha up  I forgot what happend!  :cheesy:
> *


damn, I can't remember what it was about. Call me up

this is what I've found coming up. I been to the Island Grove park show, it's pretty good. Never been to the Denver show

MAY 6 EL VAGO PRODUCTIONS presents: Annual Custom Car Show at ISLAND GROVE PARK. friday move from 3pm to 10 pm. sat move in from 6am to 11am showtime 11 am to 5 pm. pre reg25 and 30 day of the show club rates available for more info call lee at 970-388-1375 .

MAY 7 LARASA’s 3rd Annual Pure Passion with a Purpose Car Show and Competition Locationenver Merchandise Mart (451 E. 58th Avenue, Denver, CO in the Pavilion Building) Date/Time:Sunday, May 7, 2006 from 10am to 6pm Set-Up:Sunday, May 7, 2006 from 6am to 9:45am*Early Set-Up (BY REQUEST ONLY): Saturday, May 6, 2006 from 4pm to 10pm Vehicles Pre-Registration: $25 Vehicles Day of Show: $30 Bikes Pre-Registration: $15 Bikes Day of Show: $20 FOR MORE INFO CALL CHY AT(303) 722-5150 x109


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 14 2007, 10:10 PM~7481445
> *damn, I can't remember what it was about.  Call me up
> 
> this is what I've found coming up.  I been to the Island Grove park show, it's pretty good.  Never been to the Denver show
> ...


WHATS UP BIG POPPA I'M NOT TRYIN TO BE A SMART ASS I'M JUST CONFUSED YOU GOT THE DATES AS 2006 AND ITS 07 THEN I HAVE SATURDAY AS THE 5TH AND SUNDAY AS THE 6TH BUT MONDAY IS THE SEVENTH


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO GET OUT TO THE SHOWS IN MAY. JUST AROUND THE CORNER! HOPEFULLY MY HUSBAND WILL HAVE THE CADDY BACK FOR THESE SHOWS. IF NOT FOR SURE THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN DENVER THIS YEAR. WE DIDNT GO LAST YEAR BUT DID GO TO THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW. BEEN TO THAT ONE TWICE NOW. HAD A LOT OF FUN. CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE COLORADO RIDES THIS SUMMER. IM SURE THERE ARE SOME TIGHT ONES.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tryin' to get my baby out for Cinco in the Springs, but I got alot of work to do... :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2007, 11:33 AM~7484212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 14 2007, 10:25 PM~7481531
> *WHATS UP BIG POPPA I'M NOT TRYIN TO BE A SMART ASS I'M JUST CONFUSED YOU GOT THE DATES AS 2006 AND ITS 07 THEN I HAVE SATURDAY AS THE 5TH AND SUNDAY AS THE 6TH BUT MONDAY IS THE SEVENTH
> *


you're absolutely right. I didn't even notice that, I just copied and pasted from here

http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.8m.com/custom3.html

I'll email them


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 15 2007, 03:11 PM~7485434
> *you're absolutely right.  I didn't even notice that, I just copied and pasted from here
> 
> http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.8m.com/custom3.html
> ...


o crap, I was posted from the wrong page. My bad

this is the only stuff listed :angry: 

http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.8m.com/custom2_1.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2007, 11:33 AM~7484212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to seeing the cutty out this year Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't wait till all our clubs go cruisin' :biggrin: (Im a lil' pic happy cuz I jus' figured that shit out)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell yeah can't wait to cruise my plating should be done by tomorrow or next week and then just wait to get it in the mail and slap it on and I'll be cruising. I'm gonna shine up my chrome and gold undies and go hit springs to see what the fuss is about :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 16 2007, 01:49 AM~7488969
> *Hell yeah can't wait to cruise my plating should be done by tomorrow or next week and then just wait to get it in the mail and slap it on and I'll be cruising. I'm gonna shine up my chrome and gold undies and go hit springs to see what the fuss is about :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2007, 10:14 PM~7487375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD FESSOR!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 16 2007, 09:15 AM~7489838
> *LOOKIN GOOD FESSOR!
> *


Thank's brother!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 15 2007, 05:57 PM~7486165
> *looking forward to seeing the cutty out this year Fes
> *


Can't wait to see ur LS!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2007, 01:00 PM~7491731
> *Can't wait to see ur LS!!!
> *


I'm just trying to keep up with you dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 16 2007, 08:22 PM~7493660
> *I'm just trying to keep up with you dog
> *


Yea Right!!! Look at my car and look at yours!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

can't wait to get the ride outta the shop...It's been really nice out lately.
We'll probably be hitting the park next weekend.I'll hit you up if we do.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2007, 08:15 AM~7500257
> *Cool!!!
> *


I heard through the grape"VYNE" :biggrin: you guys got some stuff coming out this year......looks like the other clubs do as well.....
Nice to see the lifestyle turning into A movement in the Springs....
much props on your club's involvement


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 18 2007, 07:34 PM~7503050
> *I heard through the grape"VYNE" :biggrin: you guys got some stuff coming out this year......looks like the other clubs do as well.....
> Nice to see the lifestyle turning into A movement in the Springs....
> much props on your club's involvement
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7503050
> *I heard through the grape"VYNE" :biggrin: you guys got some stuff coming out this year......looks like the other clubs do as well.....
> Nice to see the lifestyle turning into A movement in the Springs....
> much props on your club's involvement
> *


Yea we got some new members and some new rides (you must've talked to Julian), but there not all done yet so we'll see. I love lowridin' I respect all types of cars but lo-lo's are my 1st love so as long as im here in the 719, there will be a movement... But your club Good Times jump started the movement cuz it had slowed down alot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Da movement is strong but now we have to all unite!!! Everybody Xquizite, Ruthless, Good Times, So Low,Messiah's Mafia, Superior, All Nighters, and all the other clubs from the 719 need to get together and bring the Ave. back!!! We need to cruise Nevada Ave. and bring it back...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up guys so hey VyneTyme whats the best day to go out there as far as Cinco goes? I mean what day are you guys gonna try and do it up big I'm gonna make it out there but not sure if I'm gonna enter a car show or just cruise what are you and the GoodTimes crew gonna do? LMK if your entering or just cruising I'm down. :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

If you go up to springs let me know.Ill have to cruise my g ride.Dont know about my ride.Might not even be done for denver.Not only is the airbrushing off the emblems might not get done either.Will see.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 19 2007, 04:13 PM~7508672
> *what up guys so hey VyneTyme whats the best day to go out there as far as Cinco goes? I mean what day are you guys gonna try and do it up big I'm gonna make it out there but not sure if I'm gonna enter a car show or just cruise what are you and the GoodTimes crew gonna do? LMK if your entering or just cruising I'm down. :cheesy:
> *


What up most hated...yeah we're definately gonna enter...then most likely cruise afterward.Half our guys are gone but we have A few prospects and we definately want to get together with the other clubs so I'm sure it's gonna be A nice cruise.We just have to get it organized.
We'd love to have you guys up here,always open for A cruise :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2007, 10:50 AM~7506725
> *Da movement is strong but now we have to all unite!!! Everybody Xquizite, Ruthless, Good Times, So Low,Messiah's Mafia, Superior, All Nighters, and all the other clubs from the 719 need to get together and bring the Ave. back!!! We need to cruise Nevada Ave. and bring it back...
> *


Let's do this shit homie we Goodtimers are definately down for that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7509849
> *What up most hated...yeah we're definately gonna enter...then most likely cruise afterward.Half our guys are gone but we have A few prospects and we definately want to get together with the other clubs so I'm sure it's gonna be A nice cruise.We just have to get it organized.
> We'd love to have you guys up here,always open for A cruise :biggrin:
> *


Well get at me like I said I want to know the best day to go down and give info on the show because I'll probally enter. I want to hit a one day show because if it's a few day show I won't be able to kick and see if I win anything you know?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2007, 07:00 PM~7509300
> *If you go up to springs let me know.Ill have to cruise my g ride.Dont know about my ride.Might not even be done for denver.Not only is the airbrushing off the emblems might not get done either.Will see.
> *


I'm damn sure I'm going so I'll let you know what day and all that other bs so you can go up also. I need to wait and get some info on the show or shows to see which one I'm gonna be in oh I called El Paso and my shit will be sent out this Thursday or Friday they are gonna call me to confirm a method of payment :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

cool that will work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7510127
> *Well get at me like I said I want to know the best day to go down and give info on the show because I'll probally enter. I want to hit a one day show because if it's a few day show I won't be able to kick and see if I win anything you know?
> *


It's A one day show and I'm pretty sure it's on the 6th of May.But ya gotta remember that De La Hoya-Mayweather fight is the 5th....so we'll definately kicking it the night before at my pad...you're welcome to come down :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 20 2007, 06:45 AM~7512709
> *It's A one day show and I'm pretty sure it's on the 6th of May.But ya gotta remember that De La Hoya-Mayweather fight is the 5th....so we'll definately kicking it the night before at my pad...you're welcome to come down  :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks for that invite I might have to consider that but will be there for sure on the 6th but when it gets a little closer I'm gonna hit you up to see if it's still on or what


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 20 2007, 01:35 PM~7515378
> *cool thanks for that invite I might have to consider that but will be there for sure on the 6th but when it gets a little closer I'm gonna hit you up to see if it's still on or what
> *


sounds GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that regal looks pretty clean


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Guess what i cant go to that show in springs.I leave to Hotline school that day.If you go and meet up with GoodTimes.Then you can introduce me to them at the Denver show.See what happens.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WENT TO THAT MI GENTE STORE TODAY, I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THAT IS THE NICEST SHOP I HAVE BEEN IN, I DID GET SOME CLOTHES, I WOULDNT BUY ANY RIMS FROM THERE THEM SHITS WAS WAY TO HIGH. THERE WAS A NICE COUPE OUT THERE I ASKED THE GUY HOW MUCH HE WANTED FOR IT THAT FOOL SAID 5,500 :roflmao:


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

What up guys. Im from Pueblo. I dont belong to any car club but im working on my first lo lo right now. The audio/video shit will be done by the end of next week! Im looking to get some help finding a painter and someone who can install my air ride set up and my motorized lambo doors. If you guys could point me in the right direction it would be appriciated. Im also looking for a place in colorado i could pick up a set of the daytons in my avatar.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As for the painter...one of the best is in your town right now,his name is Ant and his company is Wicked paint.719-778-1722
As for the D'd call up Felix with Fat Kat Kustoms 719-638-9700
Tell em Roy from Goodtimes sent you :thumbsup:


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats whats up! Thanks. Im pretty amped about this build. So far its goin nice.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHATS UP COLORADO !!!!!!!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 22 2007, 06:29 PM~7532048
> *Guess what i cant go to that show in springs.I leave to Hotline school that day.If you go and meet up with GoodTimes.Then you can introduce me to them at the Denver show.See what happens.
> *


thats sucks but I'll be putting it down for Most Hated. I'll be in Pueblo this Saturday bustin a cruise but I'll be in my pickup though not my Elco


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well whats up Co?I cant forget about Ro?I see you putting it up.Lotownsfinest whats up?What kind of car are you building?I was in pueblo last weekend.Saw a couple of rides out.There was a red 63 impala vert that I liked.So for everyone around whats cracken?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 22 2007, 09:01 PM~7533237
> *I WENT TO THAT MI GENTE STORE TODAY, I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THAT IS THE NICEST SHOP I HAVE BEEN IN, I DID GET SOME CLOTHES, I WOULDNT BUY ANY RIMS FROM THERE THEM SHITS WAS WAY TO HIGH. THERE WAS A NICE COUPE OUT THERE I ASKED THE GUY HOW MUCH HE WANTED FOR IT THAT FOOL SAID 5,500 :roflmao:
> *


My homeboy talked him down to $4500!!! But he doesn't want the car!!! The shop is big but I don't mess with them that much unless I need tires or dickies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz up Roy!!! What you been up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2007, 11:01 AM~7537058
> *Whatz up Roy!!! What you been up to?
> *


What up Fes...just waiting on my ride to be out homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7537049
> *My homeboy talked him down to $4500!!! But he doesn't want the car!!! The shop is big but I don't mess with them that much unless I need tires or dickies!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS STILL TO MUCH I CAN GET YOU A 90D ONE FOR THAT MUCH THAT LOOKS 10 TIMES BETTER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2007, 04:04 PM~7538389
> *THATS STILL TO MUCH I CAN GET YOU A 90D ONE FOR THAT MUCH THAT LOOKS 10 TIMES BETTER
> *


I haven't seen it but the homies were talkin' about it yesterday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7537545
> *What up Fes...just waiting on my ride to be out homie
> *


I didn't know they still had it!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7506342
> *Yea we got some new members and some new rides (you must've talked to Julian), but there not all done yet so we'll see. I love lowridin' I respect all types of cars but lo-lo's are my 1st love so as long as im here in the 719, there will be a movement... But your club Good Times jump started the movement cuz it had slowed down alot!!! :biggrin:
> *


That was the whole plan to bring the game back hard to colorado! We gonna put it down even harder dog when we get back to colorado ese, we aint playen. All the members out here in IRAQ cant wait to get back and rejoin our GOODTIMES familia. Hey "VYNE TIME" the fleetwood is sold homie, but its staying in the GOODTIMES familia! OH OH what does BIG CHUCK DOG, have up his sleeve????? Well we see what i bust out with next homie, we just full of surprises homie!! :biggrin: Tell the homies to keep putting in work and dont worrie when we return, its on like mutha fucker homie , till the wheels fall off!!!!!!
















WE BRINGING SOME OF THAT CALIFORNIA LOVE TO A STATE NEAR YOU! GOODTIMES.....2007....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.................GOODTIMERS.....................TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chuckieboy13, flaco, VYNE TYME
Watcha like back in the days homie...We come a long ways in the last 2 years homie, im proud to be a fucken GOODTIMER!!!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaco, chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME

I HEAR YA HOMIE. I DO MISS YOU VATOS OVER THERE. AIN'T NO FAMILY LIKE THE ONE WE GOT. CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S BEEN ALMOST TWO YEARS SINCE WE STARTED UP OUT THERE IN THE SPRINGS. WE TRYING TO GET SOMETHING STARTED HERE IN MY AREA, BUT IT'LL TAKE TIME. CAN'T NOTHING GET US DOWN. "GOODTIMES" TO THE TOP. I LOVE ALEX'S REGAL, THAT THING IS INSPRIRING LIKE A MOTHA!

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7537545
> *What up Fes...just waiting on my ride to be out homie
> *


what ya doing to your ride????


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont post go to bed. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> [/IMG] I THINK IT IS A CLEAN COUPE HAD A SUN ROOF AND A DE ELEGANCE PACKAGE BUT I SEEN SOME CLEAN ONES OUT HERE FOR AROUND 15 CAUSE WHEN I SEEN IT I WAS LIKE IF HE WANTS 15 ID BUY IT, CAUSE I LOVE COUPES AND FLEETS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 24 2007, 12:35 AM~7541253
> *Dont post go to bed. :biggrin:
> *


don't go to bed post :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOODTIMES COLORADO CHECKING IN!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shitty ass day in Da Springs today :angry: Rainin' and all dat :angry: But itz better than snow!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I FOUND A 62 IMPALA DOWN IN COLORADO SPRINGS WITH A REBUILT ENGINE AND TRANS LOOKS PRETTY DECENT. IF ANYONE WANTS IT LET ME KNOW HE SAID 3,000 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2007, 09:47 AM~7542433
> *Shitty ass day in Da Springs today :angry:  Rainin' and all dat :angry:  But itz better than snow!!!
> *


ITS SNOWING OUT HERE PRETTY GOOD :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2007, 10:49 AM~7542441
> *ITS SNOWING OUT HERE PRETTY GOOD :uh:
> *


Damn!!! Hopefully it won't start snowing down here!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Same here only raining.It hailed yesterday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 24 2007, 12:09 PM~7542732
> *Same here only raining.It hailed yesterday.
> *


Damn I hate hail!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE AND ALL THE HOMIES KEEPIN THE MOVEMENT ALIVE ON THE CO. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE "GOODTIMES"


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 23 2007, 06:04 AM~7535305
> *Well whats up Co?I cant forget about Ro?I see you putting it up.Lotownsfinest whats up?What kind of car are you building?I was in pueblo last weekend.Saw a couple of rides out.There was a red 63 impala vert that I liked.So for everyone around whats cracken?
> *



Im building a 1980 Buick Lesabre. Im actualy gonna truck the ride to NM and have one of the RO homies paint it. I had a 78 Cutty supreme before but fucked it up and wrecked it before i even got it started. Im hopeing to get down with the Southern Colorado RO chapter when im done with it.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats cool.I know shawn from the Colorado RO Chapter.


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah thats my cuz! We grew up together.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FINAL FANTASY DID THESE FOR MY LAC :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 25 2007, 12:59 PM~7548142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA IN IRAQ!! WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND HIT THE SWITCH'S AND GET NEVADA POPING AGAIN!!!! GOODTIMES COLORADO PUTTING IT DOWN IN IRAQ!!!!2006-2007


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 25 2007, 03:06 PM~7548613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7548613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nevada is gonna be crackin' all summer!!! Nevada ain't neva seen so many lifted cars like their gonna see this summer!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea it was nice today!!! I just came back from Sam's in Denver!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2007, 04:57 PM~7549080
> *Yea it was nice today!!! I just came back from Sam's in Denver!!!
> *


Nice ,ready to set something up for next weekend if weather is nice?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea we can definitely do that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROY, HOWS LIFE IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT........GOODTIMERS...TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

What a small world lotownsfinest.Tell shawn joe from La junta said whats up when you see him.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pinche Roy , where the flikas at homie???? How did it go a sunday ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

went to Pueblo Saturday but too much rain not much out. I went to a car show and there was only like 5 or 6 lowriders there  So not much going down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz up wit the map of the 'hood Roy? I was tryin' to find my house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN I CANT WAIT TILL THE GOODTIMES FAM IS BACK TOGETHER IN COLORADO......WE GONNA MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO..
GOODTIMES GONNA HIT HARD 2007-2008!!!! TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 26 2007, 06:54 PM~7556953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pueblo's gonna be nice this year tambien :biggrin: 
we're gonna rep it stronger than ever.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN IN COLORADO SPRINGS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7557800
> *WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN IN COLORADO SPRINGS?
> *


Those were in Pueblo
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 26 2007, 08:57 PM~7558106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUS SUP GOODTIMERS ITS ME VICKS AKA WRINKLES WUS SUP TO ALL THA CAR CLUBS OUT THERE IN THA SPRINGS HEY ROY CANT WAIT TO CRUISE THA CADDY AND HAVE ALL THA GOODTIMERS BACK 2GETHER HOMIE LIKE OLD TIMES GT TO THA END :biggrin: KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thoes are nice pics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah nice pics


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BIG WRINKLES ALWAYS REPEN THAT GOODTIMES....OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER......GOODTIMES CC.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7556953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Pics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.........................GOODTIMERS...KEEP PUTTING IN WORK!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 27 2007, 06:55 PM~7565173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROY THAT WAS A LONG NIGHT U MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.........COLORADO.................GOODTIMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 27 2007, 07:55 PM~7565173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so which one is you Roy???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 28 2007, 02:23 PM~7570779
> *so which one is you Roy???
> *


I'm the one in the LA hat :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we'll be ready to hit those streets this weekend :biggrin: 
If it don't rain or snow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 27 2007, 07:45 PM~7565560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 04:33 PM~7571275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so your cars been in the shop what all did you do to it? I can see the extended a-arms your gonna burn up some tires like that homeboy my brothers kutdogg has them and it eats tires like crazy and it's extended 3/4 inch :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 28 2007, 04:09 PM~7571525
> *so your cars been in the shop what all did you do to it? I can see the extended a-arms your gonna burn up some tires like that homeboy my brothers kutdogg has them and it eats tires like crazy and it's extended 3/4 inch :biggrin:
> *


yeah but I just had to have the look :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 05:13 PM~7571548
> *yeah but I just had to have the look  :biggrin:
> *


what else did you do or was that it for now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 28 2007, 04:20 PM~7571595
> *what else did you do or was that it for now?
> *


nah I fiberglassed the quarters ,adjustable uppers,slip yoke,reinforcements,new coils,cylinders,hardlined set up,beauty boards,bigger gauge wire,and a few more things :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm glad this topic is always hanging at the top and not on page 39 ttt for Colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

let the GOODTIMES roll........................2007


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES KEEPING IT REAL IN COLORADO...........2007 STAY UP HOMIE'S AND KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

couple of pics from years before Cinco's here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN I MISS HER ALREADY DOG, BUT HEY SHE STAYS IN THE GOODTIMES CIRCLE AND IM GONNA BUST OUT EVEN HARDER!!!!GOODTIMES CC...DAMN JUST WAIT TILL WE GET THERE ROY ROY!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL A GOODTIMES THANG.........................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS ALL ABOUT REPEN THAT BIG GOODTIMES CC WORLD WIDE!!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM COLORADO!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That show looked good.To bad I'll have to be gone for this years show.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.................GOODTIMERS.......................TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is turning into a GoodTimes post instead of Colorado :cheesy: I better plug my club also TTT MOST HATED CC :biggrin: Big ups to all the Colorado clubs


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 30 2007, 08:40 AM~7583657
> *this is turning into a GoodTimes post instead of Colorado :cheesy:  I better plug my club also    TTT      MOST HATED CC  :biggrin:  Big ups to all the Colorado clubs
> *


Well whats up then homie, we need to get colorado poppen dog!!!! Put the word out in La Junta that the lowrider scene is making a hard comeback in colorado and GOODTIMES is there to support it and get it popen any way we can!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 30 2007, 11:41 AM~7584690
> *Well whats up then homie, we need to get colorado poppen dog!!!!  Put the word out in La Junta that the lowrider scene is making a hard comeback in colorado and GOODTIMES is there to support it and get it popen any way we can!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Its a family thang, when it comes to the GOODTIMES CC !!!! Were taking FULLTIMERS only!!!!!!aint no PART TIMERS here!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE ROY? YOU ROLLEN IT THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COLORADO LOWRIDING IS GONNA BE FUN AS HELL THIS YEAR ME AND MY FAMILY ARE REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO HANGING WITH THE PEOPLE TWORDS COLORADO SPRINGS A LITTLE MORE, AND DAMN ALL THE MEMBERS THAT ARE OUT HERE FROM OTHER CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS HAVE BEEN COOL, I JUST BEEN WALKING UP TO GUYS THAT HAVE LOWRIDERS ON THE STREET AND GETTING THERE NUMBERS SO WE ALL CAN GET TOGETHER, HU$TLER$ C.C. UTAH, AND NOW COLARDO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea and believe me Da Springs are gonna be poppin' off x1000!!!  This is goin' to be the best year the Springs ever had as far as competition within ourselves and the rest of the state!!! Itz gonna be fun!!! No disrespect to anybody but we have real lowriders in Springs and some people don't realize that they go from Pueblo to Denver and skip right over us!!!  Much respect to all da clubs and the ridah's out there!  Da Big X!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

BIG UPS TO ALL THOSE THAT ARE BRINGIN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT BACK TO LIFE IN COLORADO. :thumbsup: KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN GOODTIMERS AND WE'LL SEE ALL YOU VATOS WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THE SANDBOX.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT ESE!!!IM TELLING YOU GUYS ITS WORTH THE TRIP, JUST TAKE IT TO LOS....."GARCIA CUSTOMS" BIG HAPPY HOMIE!! GET IT HOOKED UP!!!! YOU KNOW WERE THE QUALITY IS AT ESE........GOODTIMES...PINCHE ROY PM ME ON THE RIDE HOMIE......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2.......................GOODTIMES...PINCHE WRINKLES.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So whats up fellas damn I'm curious as hell is Roy just joshing us or is it true did something else happen to his ride?? Keep holding down GOODTIMES because MOSTHATED is going to see you guys in Springs on CINCO damn I can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN FOR FULLTIMERS TO EXPAND THE "GOODTIMES" FAMILIA IN THE COLORADO AREA.......WE ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES.................................2007


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

SUPERIOR COLORADO SPRINGS


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

GOOD TIMES R LOOKING REAL GOOD THIS YEAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED CC Small but harder than you could imagine


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP COLORADO. HOW WAS EVERYONE'S WEEKEND? "GOODTIMES" IRAQ PASSING THROUGH


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superior colorado_@Apr 1 2007, 10:23 PM~7599451
> *GOOD TIMES R LOOKING REAL GOOD THIS YEAR
> *


THANKS HOMIE. YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. TRYIN TO BRING BACK THE MOVEMENT TO COLORADO.


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

YEA THIS YEAR IS GOING TOO BE TIGHT THIS YEAR


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP VINE TYME, WERE YOU AT FAM??? LET ME KNOW WHAT CRACKED THIS WEEKEND HOMIE???STAY UP ESE, WE COMMING BACK HARDER THEN YOU THINK!!!!!GOODTIMES.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up dog I'm here just had A few things to do,,,,btw my rides firme....I'm straight with it,everthing went well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 2 2007, 12:15 PM~7602518
> *WHATS UP VINE TYME, WERE YOU AT FAM??? LET ME KNOW WHAT CRACKED THIS WEEKEND HOMIE???STAY UP ESE, WE COMMING BACK HARDER THEN YOU THINK!!!!!GOODTIMES.....
> *


What da Fukk you know bout dat Tuck Chuck?
Califas style here in tha Rockies :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaco, VYNE TYME

WHAT'S UP LOCO. THAT TUCK LOOKING MEAN, QUE NO? GLAD TO HEAR THAT THE MONTE CAME OUT GOOD, AFTER THE TOUCHING UP. THEY CAN'T EVER KEEP US DOWN. "GOODTIMES" TO THE TOP!

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 2 2007, 07:34 PM~7605613
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaco, VYNE TYME
> 
> ...


What up big Flaco...yeah homie ride is getting there one more stop under the knife then it's showtime :biggrin: at least for this year .You know us Goodtimers aint never satisfied 
I'm thinking new paint and undies next year


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS A FIRME ASS TUCK HOMIE!!! THATS GOOD TO HEAR THE RIDE IS GOOD HOMIE, I WAS GONNA HIT UP "HAPPY" TO FLY OUT THERE AND BUST JALE ON THE RIDES, BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE WHEN I GET BACK, I WILL DO THAT!!!!!GOODTIMES :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 2 2007, 06:56 PM~7604870
> *what up dog I'm here just had A few things to do,,,,btw my rides firme....I'm straight with it,everthing went well
> *


glad to hear your ride came out okay I was confirmed that my gold plating was shipped back to me today so I'll get it at the end of the week or early next week and I'll be riding once I throw it all on damn I can't wait


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES, ESPECIALLY MY "GOODTIMES" FAMILIA. CCCCCCHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 3 2007, 03:31 AM~7607897
> *TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES, ESPECIALLY MY "GOODTIMES" FAMILIA.  CCCCCCHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED reppin it kicking ass twice a day and three times on sunday :0 because you all know the car shows are on sunday :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7612687
> *MOST HATED reppin it kicking ass twice a day and three times on sunday :0  because you all know the car shows are on sunday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Vyne Tyme gold will be on the car by next week and I'm ordering an underhood mirror kit this friday so I'm getting ready to cruise springs so watch out everybody MOST HATED putting it down with the GOODTIMES crew on Cinco.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 4 2007, 03:25 AM~7615283
> *what up Vyne Tyme gold will be on the car by next week and I'm ordering an underhood mirror kit this friday so I'm getting ready to cruise springs so watch out everybody MOST HATED putting it down with the GOODTIMES crew on Cinco.
> *


can't wait for Cinco homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN ROY. HOWS EVERYTHING GOING. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GT.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....GOODTIMES......WELL HOMIE ITS OFFICIAL, I JUST PURCHASED MY NEW LOW LOW!!! :biggrin: I HOPE COLORADO IS READY FOR US!!!I HAVE TO GET THE UNDIES CHROMED AND GOLD BEFORE I SHIP HER OUT THAT WAY FIRST..... :thumbsup: SO WILL SEE WHAT'S UP!!!!

GOODTIMES..........................TTT :machinegun:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite for da '07!!! Gotta Represent!!!  We will see you all at CINCO too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2007, 07:18 AM~7615721
> *Xquizite for da '07!!! Gotta Represent!!!   We will see you all at CINCO too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz up Roy? The park was packed on Sunday!!! I was waiting for you guys to mob through there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2007, 01:21 PM~7618160
> *Whatz up Roy? The park was packed on Sunday!!! I was waiting for you guys to mob through there!!!
> *


I mobbed through there around 3 or so ...but just seen Thee All-Nighters Black Cutty .Wish I woulda seen you fools I woulda kicked it for awhile.Imma try to be back out there this weekend before my car goes back in under the knife....I'm just trying to keep up with you fools  ,,,,I know that Orange Cutty is gonna be sick this year so I guess I gotta be some kinda compitetion :biggrin: .....It's not about the shows with us homie....the cruising is really where it's at!
Hope to be in GOOD terms with all clubs so we can make this lifestyle A tradition here in the Springs....................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Co, Just got done replumbing my pumps and adding the gold backing plates and motor caps with a little other touches of gold to the pumps will post pics in a few days MOST HATED putting the little ones to bed to pull an all nighter for the cause.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh you know itz all GOOD wit' us!!! :biggrin: I know people be havin' disagreements and all dat but that shit happens Everything will be all good!!!  anywayz you know your car is hella tighter than mine!!! but you are right!!! I keep telling my guys not to worry about how many trophies we get cuz they gonna have to respect us when they see what our cars do in the streets!!! all in good fun though!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up CO I posted last night I've been at it all night replumbing my dumps and all that got to get ready to roll and I'm still at it. You snooze you loose and on the street or the show I'm gonna put it down for MOST HATED and Colorado check out a couple of pics I have to rewire the engine it's a work progress but took a break to post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn how do you resize the pics now that they have the layitlow host help me out fam? This is a work in progress fellas just giving you a preview still got to tighty it up looks better in person and the pumps are all wired and that is a pic of working so everythings hidden. I better get back to work the shits not gonna get done if I'm messing around on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tight Pumps!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

For da '07!!! Dis topic needs to get moving!!! where are all the CO ridaz at?!? Post some pics or something!!! All of Good Times and Most Hated are the only ones reppin' (No disrespect to anybody), and this is gonna turn into a Co. Springs topic pretty soon too!!! There has to be more people reppin' out there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 5 2007, 09:18 AM~7623660
> *damn how do you resize the pics now that they have the layitlow host help me out fam? This is a work in progress fellas just giving you a preview still got to tighty it up looks better in person and the pumps are all wired and that is a pic of working so everythings hidden. I better get back to work the shits not gonna get done if I'm messing around on LIL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie I'll be having some Good competition with you  




In about 3 years :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 5 2007, 05:40 PM~7626330
> *Damn Homie I'll be having some Good competition with you
> In about 3 years :biggrin:
> *


if I don't sell this car just think where I'll be in 3 years :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 5 2007, 02:13 PM~7625082
> *Tight Pumps!!!
> *


thanks yeah we need to get this post going with pics I'm gonna start posting mine of the car when I pull it out probally in a week and will post more of my truck as I get going then some of my bros and homies ride as they get going. I know theres people from other places besides Springs and La Junta they must not know about lowrider general yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just A few pics from past LRM Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

big Xquizite...jumping off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Roy you took that comment seriously!!! You got all types of pics!!! Thatz whatz up!!! So whatz up wit' your car? You said itz goin' back under the knife :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 5 2007, 09:23 PM~7628295
> *Damn Roy you took that comment seriously!!! You got all types of pics!!! Thatz whatz up!!! So whatz up wit' your car? You said itz goin' back under the knife :0
> *


lol just trying to keep this topic going homie,hopefully some other Colorado fools will jump up and post.....the ride still needs A chain bridge and trunk upholstered


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

couple prospects


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are all tight pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Roy the partying looked fun too. I was just about to ask what you were going to do also that it's going under the knife but a chain bridge and trunk upholstery that ought to look good can't wait to see it. I got all kinds of pics too it would take awhile to load em up if I get a chance I'll load some up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey fesboogie if thats your orange cutty that Roy posted a pic of I think it's the one in your avatar it looks really clean man.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

jagerbombs :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

here's some pics in here from a while back

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu..._lowrider_show/

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...r_knights_lowr/

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...eeley_lowrider/

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ctory_outreach/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

aint nothing like the parque on A sunny afternoon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2007, 03:27 PM~7633164
> *here's some pics in here from a while back
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu..._lowrider_show/
> ...


Thanks for the pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn She's ready to get outta the garage :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn the rides looked plain then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The Legend that keeps us all motivated


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up Roy? Whatz goin' on!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:26 PM~7634148
> *What up Roy? Whatz goin' on!!!
> *


What up Fes dog just kickin it waiting to get drunk and play some pool homie...you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shit freezin' my ass off!!! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:31 PM~7634180
> *Shit freezin' my ass off!!! :angry:
> *


Yeah it's cold out there.....icy too :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen your ride in the garage the other day with the hood up while I was passing by in the work truck........secret stuff going on huh?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea itz suppose to be like that till monday!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey homie ...btw...where did you get your paint job???Here in CO??
I been thinking of going Kandy Lime next year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 6 2007, 07:34 PM~7634198
> *I seen your ride in the garage the other day with the hood up while I was passing by in the work truck........secret stuff going on huh?
> *


Yea!!! jus playin'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:36 PM~7634204
> *Yea itz suppose to be like that till monday!!! :0
> *


that sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you going to Denver this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Homie Marvin from the club painted it!!! It was a rush job!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 6 2007, 07:39 PM~7634225
> *you going to Denver this year?
> *


Yea I'll be up there all weekend!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:43 PM~7634245
> *Homie Marvin from the club painted it!!! It was a rush job!!!
> *


Can you get A quick quote for me when you get time Homie?
I'm definately interested this Winter


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 6 2007, 07:45 PM~7634257
> *Can you get A quick quote for me when you get time Homie?
> I'm definately interested this Winter
> *


I'll let him know!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:45 PM~7634253
> *Yea I'll be up there all weekend!!!
> *


Me too dog gotta be there for that cruise...I'll probably be @Days Inn ...it's only like $60 for A room with A king size


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 6 2007, 07:48 PM~7634272
> *Me too dog gotta be there for that cruise...I'll probably be @Days Inn ...it's only like $60 for A room with A king size
> *


Yea we wanna cruise and go to Dale and Buster's!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dave and Buster's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2007, 06:53 PM~7634305
> *Dave and Buster's
> *


That place is the Sh!t we use to go there for the ultimate fighting and gambling


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn Roy, you fucking with my emotions ese!!! I cant wait to get back to Colorado homie, or should i say "WE" cant wait to get back hit the switch and scrape!!!Well were on the down slope now homie, its getting closer to getting back ese...You guys keep holding it down and dont worrie will be there sooner then you think!!!!GOODTIMES CC.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROY. THOSE ARE SOME TIGHT ASS PICS HOMIE. CAN'T WAIT TILL WE GET BACK TO THROW A BIG ASS CRUIZE WITH EVERYONE IN THE SPRINGS. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN GOODTIMERS.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz Up!!! Once again itz cold ass fuck in the Springs!!! :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 09:13 AM~7637324
> *what up roy
> *


What up big Ranger Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just trying to give you guys out there in Iraq A lil comfort from home homies


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup fesboogie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 7 2007, 06:12 AM~7636579
> *Damn Roy, you fucking with my emotions ese!!! I cant wait to get back to Colorado homie, or should i say "WE" cant wait to get back hit the switch and scrape!!!Well were on the down slope now homie, its getting closer to getting back ese...You guys keep holding it down and dont worrie will be there sooner then you think!!!!GOODTIMES CC.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :machinegun:
> *


so when you guys getting done with your trip to Iraq????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 09:16 AM~7637333
> *just trying to give you guys out there in Iraq A lil comfort from home homies
> 
> 
> ...


simon homie like those pics cant wait 2 get back and hit them switches 4 dem bitches you know GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7637339
> *wus sup fesboogie
> *


Whatz Up homie!!! Can't wait till you guys hit the Springs again, but don't worry Roy and Julian and them are holdin' it down for you guys!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MOSTHATED LIKE WHAT YOU DONE WIT THA RIDE ESE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING AND THAT GOES 4 ALL THA CAR CLUBS OUT THERE IN THA BIG CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you member that cold ass cruise.....








you member :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 10:29 AM~7637421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see that parking lot full this summer!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 09:29 AM~7637418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIDE BRINGS BACK MEMORIES HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 09:33 AM~7637442
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 10:28 AM~7637411
> *WUS SUP MOSTHATED LIKE WHAT YOU DONE WIT THA RIDE ESE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING AND THAT GOES 4 ALL THA CAR CLUBS OUT THERE IN THA BIG CO
> *


cool WRINKLES whats poppin playa?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 10:33 AM~7637442
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what RO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Roy bad weather has you keeping this topic bumping huh? If not you'd probally be on the strip cruising. It's cold down here to man it sucks but I know it won't last long


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 09:39 AM~7637475
> *cool WRINKLES whats poppin playa?
> *


JUST CHILLIN MAN OUT HERE IN THA SANDBOX (IRAQ) READY 2 GET BACK AND CRUISE WIT THA GOODTIMES FAMILIA AND THA REST OF THA LOWRIDER C.C. OH YEA AND DRINK A COLD 1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 09:44 AM~7637505
> *JUST CHILLIN MAN OUT HERE IN THA SANDBOX (IRAQ) READY 2 GET BACK AND CRUISE WIT THA GOODTIMES FAMILIA AND THA REST OF THA LOWRIDER C.C. OH YEA AND DRINK A COLD 1
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 10:44 AM~7637505
> *JUST CHILLIN MAN OUT HERE IN THA SANDBOX (IRAQ) READY 2 GET BACK AND CRUISE WIT THA GOODTIMES FAMILIA AND THA REST OF THA LOWRIDER C.C. OH YEA AND DRINK A COLD 1
> *


when you coming home? Damn with those pics you guys sure know how to have a good time can't wait to meet everybody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully clearing that stick this year!!! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2007, 09:51 AM~7637545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn big plans :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 09:33 AM~7637442
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 10:54 AM~7637566
> *damn big plans :thumbsup:
> *


Nah im jus tryin' to improve on last year to be honest!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2007, 09:56 AM~7637575
> *Nah im jus tryin' to improve on last year to be honest!!!
> *


  you don't need much


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's Chapo's cutty!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2007, 09:58 AM~7637582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 10:57 AM~7637581
> *  you don't need much
> *


Yea right!!! Im tryin' to catch up to you and you keep doin' more and more to yours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres some pics sorry for the garage pics looks better on the street but couldn't wait :biggrin: it's still being worked on so it has some stuff missing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 10:58 AM~7637584
> *clean
> *


He needs a couple of more things, but he has so many cars I think he neglects her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 09:42 AM~7637493
> *what up Roy bad weather has you keeping this topic bumping huh? If not you'd probally be on the strip cruising. It's cold down here to man it sucks but I know it won't last long
> *


yeah homie I was hoping that I could get in another cruise this weekend and kick it with Thee All-nighters,Xquizite,Ruthless,and Southern Fantasies(I think that's thier name) in the Parque before the ride goes back in.
I figure I'll just post A few flicks for the homies in Iraq.....weather sucks but at least we got LIL :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 10:00 AM~7637591
> *heres some pics sorry for the garage pics looks better on the street but couldn't wait :biggrin:  it's still being worked on so it has some stuff missing
> 
> 
> ...


That fukkers so sick....I can't wait to get mine up in that category...big ups homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 11:04 AM~7637607
> *That fukkers so sick....I can't wait to get mine up in that category...big ups homie
> *


thanks bro can't wait to kick it with you guys and meet everybody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 AM~7637624
> *thanks bro can't wait to kick it with you guys and meet everybody
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn I need to go fix A few o-ring leaks but it's too damn cold in the garage hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 11:16 AM~7637648
> *damn I need to go fix A few o-ring leaks but it's too damn cold in the garage hno:
> *


I hear ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cinco de mayo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

"upcoming shows around co"
Colorado Pueblo May 12, 2007 Southern Colorado Mopar Festival Pueblo Dodge Event Web site 
Colorado Canon City May 19, 2007 25th Annual Abbey Car Show & Swap Meet Abbey, Hwy 50 - call Beverly Gann at 719-275-1045 or call Kathy Kunselman at 719-275-3561 
Colorado Westminster May 19, 2007 Westminster Elks Car Show 3850 Elk Drive Event Web site 
Colorado Durango May 26 - May 28, 2007 Durango Motot Expo 2007 Historic Downtown Durango Event Web site 
Colorado Colorado Springs Jul 16 - Jul 21, 2007 Pikes Peak International Hill Climb Pikes Peak Event Web site 
Colorado Delta Apr 21, 2007 4th Annual Car Show Confluence Park - call Jerry Seale at 970-835-8205 or call Don Waggner at 970-874-9503 
Colorado Denver Jun 10, 2007 24th Annual Exotic Sports and Classic Car Show and Concours D' Elegance Arapahoe Community College Event Web site 
Colorado Pueblo Jun 22 - Jun 24, 2007 NSRA Rocky Mountain Street Rod Nationals Colorado State Fairgrounds Event Web site 
Colorado Loveland Jun 01 - Jun 03, 2007 10th Goodguys Colorado Nationals Larimer County Fairgrounds Event Web site 
Colorado Colorado Springs Jun 07 - Jun 09, 2007 2007 ATHS National Convention & Antique Truck Show Event Web site 
Colorado Gateway May 19, 2007 2nd Annual Gateway Canyons Classic Auto Fest Gateway Canyons Resort. 43200 Hwy 141 Event Web site 
Colorado Lakewood Jun 10, 2007 Automezzi - A Celebration in Italian Motoring Rocky Mountain College of Art, 1600 Pierce St. Event Web site 
Colorado Colorado Springs Jul 13 - Jul 14, 2007 Greaserbilt Southside Johnny Event Web site 
Colorado Denver Jul 20 - Jul 22, 2007 Cougar Nationals 4 Points Sheraton


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 11:35 AM~7638048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MY RIDE ROY CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND CRUISE HER YOU GUYS EVER DO THAT CRUISE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 12:07 PM~7638183
> *I MISS MY RIDE ROY CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND CRUISE HER YOU GUYS EVER DO THAT CRUISE
> *


we'll probably throw one next weekend....pics to come


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so do you have any info on the Cinco show yet like what day where when and can you get me a entry form as soon as possible?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 12:31 PM~7638273
> *so do you have any info on the Cinco show yet like what day where when and can you get me a entry form as soon as possible?
> *


Yeah homie it's on the 6th ,,,I'll get you A form as soon as I see one of the members from our club(he has the forms)


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 12:07 PM~7638183
> *I MISS MY RIDE ROY CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND CRUISE HER YOU GUYS EVER DO THAT CRUISE
> *


DONT TRIP WRINKLES , WE GONNA GET ALEX AND BIG HAPPY TO COME TO COLORADO AND DO YOUR SHIT UP CALIFAS STYLE HOMIE!!! ALREADY IN THE WORKS ESE........ :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 7 2007, 12:36 PM~7638292
> *DONT TRIP WRINKLES , WE GONNA GET ALEX AND BIG HAPPY TO COME TO COLORADO AND DO YOUR SHIT UP CALIFAS STYLE HOMIE!!! ALREADY IN THE WORKS ESE........ :biggrin:  GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROY. HOWS EVERYTHING GOING HOMIE. NICE PICS CAN'T WAIT UNTIL WE GET TO COME HOME AND CRUIZE THE STREETS. HAVE A GOOD EASTER WEEKEND AND WE'LL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 7 2007, 01:37 PM~7638565
> *WHAT'S UP ROY. HOWS EVERYTHING GOING HOMIE. NICE PICS CAN'T WAIT UNTIL WE GET TO COME HOME AND CRUIZE THE STREETS. HAVE A GOOD EASTER WEEKEND AND WE'LL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON.
> "GOODTIMES" IRAQ
> *


Thanks homie,everythings GOOD getting my car leaks taken care of before I take the ride to Mayos,,,doing up the trunk to make the 3rd pump stand out :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: flaco, mrrottontreetz, VYNE TYME, chuckieboy13, mainiac602

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. DOING IT "GOODTIMES" STYLE!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just wanted to share the pics with you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 7 2007, 01:40 PM~7638586
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: flaco, mrrottontreetz, VYNE TYME, chuckieboy13, mainiac602
> 
> ...


What up big Flaco how's the sunshine state treating you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 01:35 PM~7638283
> *Yeah homie it's on the 6th ,,,I'll get you A form as soon as I see one of the members from our club(he has the forms)
> *


koo just let me know and I'll pm you my address so I can get signed up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 01:44 PM~7638614
> *koo just let me know and I'll pm you my address so I can get signed up
> *


no prob


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mi Gente Customs fine work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn homie, i cant wait to get back home and make it do what it do ese!!! GOODTIMES COLORADO , we have come a long ways for just 2 years in the making homie...What can i say we seen them come and we seen them go...Its still GOODTIMES till the wheels fall off....... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 7 2007, 02:37 PM~7638828
> *Damn homie, i cant wait to get back home and make it do what it do ese!!! GOODTIMES COLORADO , we have come a long ways for just 2 years in the making homie...What can i say we seen them come and we seen them go...Its still GOODTIMES till the wheels fall off....... :thumbsup:
> *


we're definately getting there and done A lot of sifting through....but we're up and running dog,can't no hater get us down


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit if I saw my car all burnt up like that I would trip.Your car looks good now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 7 2007, 06:38 PM~7639720
> *Shit if I saw my car all burnt up like that I would trip.Your car looks good now.
> *


what up homie wish you didn't have to go out of town and go to Cinco in Springs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 02:45 PM~7638620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that in springs? Can you tell me the name and address of this place or how to get there thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 7 2007, 05:38 PM~7639720
> *Shit if I saw my car all burnt up like that I would trip.Your car looks good now.
> *


Thanks homie...yeah I tripped but it finally paid off 6 months later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 05:47 PM~7639800
> *is that in springs? Can you tell me the name and address of this place or how to get there thanks
> *


here ya go homie
http://www.skatecitycolorado.com/


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

If you go to that skate ring hit me up.I want to take my kids there.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 02:15 PM~7638761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2007, 12:07 PM~7638183
> *I MISS MY RIDE ROY CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND CRUISE HER YOU GUYS EVER DO THAT CRUISE
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 10:00 AM~7637591
> *heres some pics sorry for the garage pics looks better on the street but couldn't wait :biggrin:  it's still being worked on so it has some stuff missing
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR LOOKS WET :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 7 2007, 07:10 PM~7640003
> *If you go to that skate ring hit me up.I want to take my kids there.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 7 2007, 08:48 PM~7640755
> *THAT CAR LOOKS WET :yes:
> *


thanks how was the road trip back home homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 06:58 PM~7639895
> *Thanks homie...yeah I tripped but it finally paid off 6 months later
> *


much props to you a lot of ryders would have quit or fixed it half ass with old interior parts and you said fuck it and did it up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 7 2007, 09:04 PM~7641227
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT GOODTIMER!!!! I CANT WAIT TILL WERE ALL PARKED TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!GOODTIMES CC....ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on fellas just trying to keep this topic going and going :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 8 2007, 04:27 AM~7642360
> *Whats going on fellas just trying to keep this topic going and going :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT HOMIE, KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN COLORADO. 
WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY EASTER ESPECIALLY THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA. KEEP DOIN WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOIN. WE'LL BE HOME SOON.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy easter to all the Co Riders.


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not from a club but I stay up in denver. Still working on my 83 monte and just got a 81 regal(needs engine rebuilt).


Happy easter 2 every1 and families


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Apr 8 2007, 10:48 AM~7643368
> *I'm not from a club but I stay up in denver. Still working on my 83 monte and just got a 81 regal(needs engine rebuilt).
> Happy easter 2 every1 and families
> *


 :thumbsup: Happy Easter to you also and Good luck on that Monte Y Regal


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7641767
> *thanks how was the road trip back home homie?
> *


I WILL MAKE PLANS TO COME GET THAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Apr 8 2007, 10:48 AM~7643368
> *I'm not from a club but I stay up in denver. Still working on my 83 monte and just got a 81 regal(needs engine rebuilt).
> Happy easter 2 every1 and families
> *


WELCOME, TELL OTHER PEOPLE OUT HERE, WE NEED MORE PEOPLE IN HERE
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

happy easter guys...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anyone heading to Greeley for cinco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2007, 12:22 PM~7643526
> *I WILL MAKE PLANS TO COME GET THAT
> *


just let me know I'm ready when you are homie :cheesy:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

que onda roy roy??? what's the homie?? happy late easter dog


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

HAPPY LATE EASTER TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS, CLUB OR NO CLUB, IN OR AROUND COLORADO... "LIFT UP TILL THE MUTHAFUCKA BOUNCE AND BREAK, AND KNOCK BOTH OF THE SCREWS OFF THE LICENSE PLATE" :biggrin: KEEP THE WHEELS SPINNIN ON OUR MOVEMENT... WHAT'S UP TO ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA FROM YOUR BROTHER IN IRAQ....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 8 2007, 07:39 PM~7646166
> *que onda roy roy??? what's the homie?? happy late easter dog
> *


What up big Kiko ....just kickin it homie ,getting ready for this Spring thing to get crackin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up to everybody in the big bad CO? MostHated keeping things moving so how was everybodies Easter?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken Colorado ridaz....Keep it popen and keep hope alive for the lowrider movement in Colorado....................GOODTIMES CC..."ALWAYS"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 9 2007, 12:13 AM~7647711
> *Whats cracken Colorado ridaz....Keep it popen and keep hope alive for the lowrider movement in Colorado....................GOODTIMES CC..."ALWAYS"
> *


whats up chuckieboy13 whats cracken? when you coming home?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

September hopefully homie! We should all return back to the springs ese, were looken forward to hitten the Blvd in the springs and all over colorado homie!!!!GOODTIMES CC......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 9 2007, 05:49 AM~7648374
> *September hopefully homie! We should all return back to the springs ese, were looken forward to hitten the Blvd in the springs and all over colorado homie!!!!GOODTIMES CC......
> *


koo the streets are waiting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 9 2007, 07:44 AM~7648815
> *koo the streets are waiting
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mr.Caphon-E^^^^and crew


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cant wait to hit up the denver show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Denver show is goin' to be the shit!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of that car show in alamosa?From last year.I want to see if its worth the drive.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 10 2007, 05:46 PM~7661433
> *Does anyone have any pics of that car show in alamosa?From last year.I want to see if its worth the drive.
> *


I got pics homie....but I don't think it's worth it


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks. So your club wont be there this year?If I go I wont enter my car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 10 2007, 06:13 PM~7661658
> *Thanks. So your club wont be there this year?If I go I wont enter my car.
> *


nah I don't think we'll be there...it was A big hastle last year..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

What about Las Vegas.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 10 2007, 06:17 PM~7661703
> *What about Las Vegas.
> *


we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool.We should be there to.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 10 2007, 07:23 PM~7661773
> *we'll be there :biggrin:
> *


I wanna go check that shit out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2007, 07:37 PM~7662424
> *I wanna go check that shit out!!!
> *


what up big Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn theres lowriders in Nebraska I went to Lincoln for school one year for work and couldn't even find more than 10 mexicans in the whole city


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 10 2007, 06:52 PM~7661480
> *I got pics homie....but I don't think it's worth it
> 
> *


you should post a couple of pics so we can see. Is there any other show around the same time that is halfway close by that would be good to at least go and look if not enter?????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy, who pinstripped your car?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I could use some stripes to.If the price is right.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 11 2007, 01:40 AM~7664782
> *you should post a couple of pics so we can see. Is there any other show around the same time that is halfway close by that would be good to at least go and look if not enter?????
> *


Here's some pics of the Alamosa show....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 11 2007, 07:30 PM~7670820
> *Here's some pics of the Alamosa show....
> *


IS THAT TEXAS OR COLORADO? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And that's what Alamosa was about..................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

special big ups to the troops out there in Iraq,especially those in the GOODTIMES Familia....I know another 3 months is Pedo but the lives you're affecting is unreplaceable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

your right that didn't look like it was worth a few hour drive I probally won't go do you know of another show around the same time that is close by.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 11 2007, 07:55 PM~7671096
> *your right that didn't look like it was worth a few hour drive I probally won't go do you know of another show around the same time that is close by.
> *


There are plenty that show up during that time,,,we actually missed 2 shows in the Springs because of Alamosa..You just gotta wait til the season starts then word gets around quick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice pics homie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 11 2007, 10:47 PM~7672656
> *Nice pics homie.......... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2007, 12:47 AM~7567165
> *HEY ROY THAT WAS A LONG NIGHT  U MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


I "member" dog had to ride that fukker for two and a half hours through the mountains......it was A bumpy ride :biggrin: 
Gotta love lowriding


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 11 2007, 03:00 PM~7668950
> *Hey Roy, who pinstripped your car?
> *


Mr.Chuckie pinstriped my ride.....he told me it wasn't worth it anymore after he striped my ride and said he was through striping.
I had to fukkin go to that fools shop for 3 weeks straight everyday and ask.....I got lucky and got one of his last stripe jobs before the Alamosa show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VYNE TYME, kikiaso805
what up Kiko


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what's the haps VYNE TYME??? damn, the colorado forum is getting bigger and bigger.. was sup to all the colorado lowriders!!!! GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the 3 months pero it aint nada homie....the calles aint going nowhere


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 12 2007, 07:31 PM~7679016
> *what's the haps VYNE TYME??? damn, the colorado forum is getting bigger and bigger.. was sup to all the colorado lowriders!!!! GOODTIMES
> *


you know we're out here dog can't wait to hit the shows this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will have plenty of pics for you foolios out there


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

ORA.. THE FOTOS ARE ALWAYS A GOOD MORALE BOOSTER :biggrin: KEEP EM COMING... WE COO OVER HERE KNOWING THAT YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN IN COLORADO!!! U KNOW, IT'S A GT THANG :biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7679111
> *ORA.. THE FOTOS ARE ALWAYS A GOOD MORALE BOOSTER :biggrin:  KEEP EM COMING... WE COO OVER HERE KNOWING THAT YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN IN COLORADO!!! U KNOW, IT'S A GT THANG :biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> *


Dog we can't wait til you foolios get back .....You'll definately know what's going on,,,,,,,I'll take flick by flick of it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WELL HOMIE, YOU VATOS GONNA HAVE TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE 2007 ESE....GOODTIMES CC....WILL BE BACK FOR 2008 OR SHOULD I SAY LOOK OUT IN DOS MIL "OJO"...................... :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 12 2007, 11:53 PM~7681340
> *WELL HOMIE, YOU VATOS GONNA HAVE TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE 2007 ESE....GOODTIMES CC....WILL BE BACK FOR 2008 OR SHOULD I SAY LOOK OUT IN DOS MIL "OJO"...................... :machinegun:  :thumbsup:
> *


I heard dog....hey what's that in your Avi? :scrutinize:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS IN THE PROCESS OF CHANGING THE PIC........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO YOU GUYS GETTING READY FOR CINCO, COMMING UP IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS QUE NO? :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaco, chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME

LOOK AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHAT'S UP FAMILIA? SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE EXTENDED STAY, JUST KEEP YOUR HEADS DOWN AND WE'LL SEE YA WHEN YOU GET BACK. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY TO KEEP YOUR "HEAD DOWN", DON'T GIVE THEM "HAGI'S" ANY CHANCE, YOU KNOW HOMIE. LATERS AND TAKE CARE. "GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 13 2007, 05:32 AM~7681809
> *SO YOU GUYS GETTING READY FOR CINCO, COMMING UP IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS QUE NO? :thumbsup:
> *


Tu Sabes homie,we're all over it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 13 2007, 05:33 AM~7681810
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: flaco, chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME
> 
> ...


What up big Flaco,hows the sunny state treating you?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 08:33 AM~7681812
> *Tu Sabes homie,we're all over it
> *


ANY SNEEK PEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW? :dunno: 
LIKE CHUCK'S NEW RANFLA IN HIS AVI?
ORA!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 13 2007, 05:36 AM~7681822
> *ANY SNEEK PEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW? :dunno:
> LIKE CHUCK'S NEW RANFLA IN HIS AVI?
> ORA!
> *



Rides at Mayo's right now homie...but I'll post it up when I get it out


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FIRME HOMIE, WE A LIL WETADO YOU KNOW BUT SHIT IT AINT STOPPING US HOMIE, I JUST DELIVERED THE REST OF THE FERIA ON MY NEW RANFLA......SO JUST GIVES ME MORE TIME TO BUST OUT FOR 2008....I HOPE THE SPRINGS IS READY!!! KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS............. :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 08:34 AM~7681816
> *What up big Flaco,hows the sunny state treating you?
> *


GOOD HOMIE, JUST GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO CLASS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's see the ride homie


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 08:37 AM~7681827
> *Rides at Mayo's right now homie...but I'll post it up when I get it out
> *


THAT'S COOL HOMIE. I'M GLAD THAT MAYO WORKED OUT TO BE PRETTY GOOD, CAUSE IF HE WASN'T, I KNOW YOU WOULDN'T HAVE TAKEN YOUR RIDE BACK THERE. :roflmao: THEN HE WOULD HAVE HAD TO SHUT DOWN ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP LEARNING FLACO.....WE HAVE LOTS OF JALE FOR YOU FOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 08:38 AM~7681832
> *Let's see the ride homie
> *


HE WON'T SHOW IT :biggrin: LOOK IN HIS SCREEN NAME.  
MUCH LOVE CHUCKIE, YOU KNOW.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....GOODTIMERS........TTT


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

WILL YOU LOOK AT THIS.

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: flaco, VYNE TYME, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 13 2007, 05:40 AM~7681841
> *HE WON'T SHOW IT :biggrin:  LOOK IN HIS SCREEN NAME.
> MUCH LOVE CHUCKIE, YOU KNOW.
> *


don't look like an Impala to me :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

NEVA SAID IT WAS..................GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 08:41 AM~7681849
> *don't look like an Impala to me :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU "MEMBERED" HUH FOOL. PINCHE ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"GOODTIMES" TO THE [email protected]#$% TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PAUL!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SHE WILL BE GOING TO THE LOS ANGELES CHAPTER IN 2 WEEKS FOR SOME UNDER CARRIAGE LOVE.....PICS TO COME SOON....ISHIT WE AINT PLAYEN...GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just seen it damn that fukker looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YEA HOMIE, GONNA DO IT BIG THIS TIME!!!!...TTT.....GOODTIMES :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHAT YOU THINK ROY ROY..SHE IS GONNA GET THAT CALI LOVE BEFORE SHE MAKES IT TO COLORADO!!!!!GOODTIMES...IF YOU AINT FULLTIMING THEN YOU AINT GOODTIMING QUE NO!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats up goodtimes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 13 2007, 05:51 AM~7681879
> *SO WHAT YOU THINK ROY ROY..SHE IS GONNA GET THAT CALI LOVE BEFORE SHE MAKES IT TO COLORADO!!!!!GOODTIMES...IF YOU AINT FULLTIMING THEN YOU AINT GOODTIMING QUE NO!!!!
> *


That's what I'm screamin homie...nice start


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats up Flaco, Roy, Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2007, 05:52 AM~7681882
> *whats up goodtimes
> *


What up Paulito


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT IS THE WEB SIGHT TO POST THE PICS UP?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

sorry to hear about the extended time chuck...time will fly homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

go to quick reply
Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 
then hit the open the image uploader


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT UP PAUL ...GOODTIMING IN BAHGDAD!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i dont know i just go and search for posting pictures and sometimes it lets me and sometimes it dont. I have a BMW now im trying to hook that one up too...but its too heavy for the 13s its armored


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2007, 05:56 AM~7681903
> *i dont know i just go and search for posting pictures and sometimes it lets me and sometimes it dont.  I have a BMW now im trying to hook that one up too...but its too heavy for the 13s its armored
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

you know it homie....i cruise that shit on sundays


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

so how much longer your staying here .....untill 2008


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i'll be back end of july roy..so have some cold ones ready....well...i get those here....so get ready to throw a cruise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I gotta hit the Snowpacked streets of Colorado Springs.
Keep trucha out there homies
GOODTIMES CC
Taking over A park or street near you :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WELL HERE IS A SNEEK PEAK AT ONE OF COLORADO CHAPTERS NEW LOWLOW'S ON ITS WAY TO CALIFAS FOR SOME CALI LOVE AND WILL BE AT THE HIGHLAND PARQUE SHOW REPEN FOR GOODTIMES COLORADO!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

PINCHE PAULITO HOMIE!!! I HOPE ALL IS WELL OVER THERE...WE HANGING IN THERE HOMIE!!!......GOODTIMES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!!!!! that nice


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

bro i just chill here man....go out have fun come back have some cold ones and just chill...thats the way we do it. wish you were closer. we throw some kick ass parties


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up COLORADO Damn it's snowing again FUCK. MOST HATED just wanting to say sorry to hear about the extended stay and we hope to see you guys ridin soon. Didn't you just get rid of a caddy Chucky? Or the blue one wasn't yours?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

All the Good Timers in Iraq keep your head up!!! It sucks you guys have to stay out there longer!!! I can't wait till you guys come out here and represent!!! But Roy and Julian will hold it down!!! Be safe...The shows and the streets won't be the same without you guys out here, but we'll hold it down...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 13 2007, 07:19 AM~7682311
> *What up COLORADO Damn it's snowing again FUCK. MOST HATED just wanting to say sorry to hear about the extended stay and we hope to see you guys ridin soon. Didn't you just get rid of a caddy Chucky? Or the blue one wasn't yours?
> *


yea homie the blue one was mine! I sold it to a homie of mine and a prospect to our chapter and swooped this one up!! Im sending it to los angeles to get some ostrich in the guts and do the gold and chrome undies! I wanna be ready when i get back to colorado.....GOODTIMES CC....We stay sucka free !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 13 2007, 07:28 AM~7682364
> *All the Good Timers in Iraq keep your head up!!! It sucks you guys have to stay out there longer!!! I can't wait till you guys come out here and represent!!! But Roy and Julian will hold it down!!! Be safe...The shows and the streets won't be the same without you guys out here, but we'll hold it down...
> *


What up Fes,hows the club going bro?
Seen A ride in your driveway today
:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 02:48 PM~7684845
> *What up Fes,hows the club going bro?
> Seen A ride in your driveway today
> :scrutinize:
> *


The club is goin'!!! Drama but I gotz to keep it movin' like usual... As far as trhe ride outside, homie asked me if I could keep it for a while cuz he was gonna be gone for a minute tryin' to get right!!! But you know how that goes!!! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lil paint,mirrors,weatherstripping,and cleaning up and the trunk will be ready


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 13 2007, 06:19 PM~7686267
> *lil paint,mirrors,weatherstripping,and cleaning up and the trunk will be ready
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU CHANGED THE BACK LOOKS GOOD DID MAYOS DO THAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2007, 08:43 PM~7687194
> *I SEE YOU CHANGED THE BACK LOOKS GOOD DID MAYOS DO THAT
> *


Thanks homie,yeah Mayo's hooked me up :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD ROY. WHAT HAPPENED CHUCK YOU COULDN'T HOLD IT IN ANYMORE. :roflmao: KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN COLORADO.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2007, 08:54 PM~7067442
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT,  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moparlow_@Apr 14 2007, 12:29 PM~7689861
> *
> *


YEP I LOVE CADDYS, IF YOU HAVE MORE PICTURES OF YOURS POST THEM UP. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 14 2007, 09:44 PM~7692418
> *YEP I LOVE CADDYS, IF YOU HAVE MORE PICTURES OF YOURS POST THEM UP. :cheesy:
> *


here's his homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice caddy I got the hook up on all the 90'd parts but I promised them to a new homeboy :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken Colorado, so whats up for the cinco show? WHo is throwing a show in colorado from P-town to Denver? GOODTIMES CC were you vatos at......my ranfla is in the hands of the GOODTIMES CC chapter in vegas, big ups to all my homie in VEGAS......


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7692580
> *here's his homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS, THE REINFORCMENTS WILL BE THERE SOON!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC.....TAKING THE GAME TO THE NEXT LEVEL........ :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 15 2007, 12:26 AM~7693096
> *Whats cracken Colorado, so whats up for the cinco show?  WHo is throwing a show in colorado from P-town to Denver?  GOODTIMES CC were you vatos at......my ranfla is in the hands of the GOODTIMES CC chapter in vegas, big ups to all my homie in VEGAS......
> *


thats what I"m talking about Roy is supposed to hook me up with an entry form to enter the show but I haven't heard from him whats up Roy get at me so I can get my ride entered???????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 15 2007, 04:27 AM~7693743
> *thats what I"m talking about Roy is supposed to hook me up with an entry form to enter the show but I haven't heard from him whats up Roy get at me so I can get my ride entered???????????
> *


I will homie I haven't got them yet but I'll try today


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ROY ROY????YOU UP EARLY HOMIE, YOU GOING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW TOO OR WHAT???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN ESE THAT CADDIE LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR,ITS FROM RUTHLESS KUSTOMS NOW !!!! FIRME............. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 15 2007, 04:27 AM~7693743
> *thats what I"m talking about Roy is supposed to hook me up with an entry form to enter the show but I haven't heard from him whats up Roy get at me so I can get my ride entered???????????
> *


I got the forms homie,Y I called the fool holding it and its firme to copy the forms so get at me and I'll send you the forms or we'll work something out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 15 2007, 12:48 PM~7695630
> *DAMN ESE THAT CADDIE LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR,ITS FROM RUTHLESS KUSTOMS NOW !!!!  FIRME............. :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it's Firme ,Chris is GOOD peeps and if he's in another Familia ,big ups on him doing it respectfully


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 14 2007, 11:26 PM~7693096
> *Whats cracken Colorado, so whats up for the cinco show?  WHo is throwing a show in colorado from P-town to Denver?  GOODTIMES CC were you vatos at......my ranfla is in the hands of the GOODTIMES CC chapter in vegas, big ups to all my homie in VEGAS......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 15 2007, 05:00 PM~7696962
> *I got the forms homie,Y I called the fool holding it and its firme to copy the forms so get at me and I'll send you the forms or we'll work something out
> *


CAN I GET A FORM, WHAT SHOW IS THIS WERE AND WHEN I WANT TO SHOW MY RIDE. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2007, 05:12 PM~7697047
> *What Up Roy?
> *


what up Fes,how you doing homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got done workin' on the ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2007, 05:38 PM~7697257
> *Just got done workin' on the ride!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2007, 05:09 PM~7697026
> *CAN I GET A FORM, WHAT SHOW IS THIS WERE AND WHEN I WANT TO SHOW MY RIDE. :cheesy:
> *


ANYONE? I WILL BE READY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2007, 08:26 PM~7699084
> *ANYONE? I WILL BE READY
> *


I got forms homie Imma make copies tomorrow shoot me your E-mail and you can print it out


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7699195
> *I got forms homie Imma make copies tomorrow shoot me your E-mail and you can print it out
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2007, 08:38 PM~7699237
> *THANKS BIG DADDY
> *


look forward to seeing you homie.also the De La Hoya -Mayweather fight is the night before ....you're welcome to that too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Memorial was poppin today,,,,wish I woulda brought A Camera...can't wait til next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to Southern Fantasies and Ruthless for thier deep showings,GOODTIMES will definately be there next week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7699287
> *look forward to seeing you homie.also the De La Hoya -Mayweather fight is the night before ....you're welcome to that too  :biggrin:
> *


Hey doggy I sent you a pm with my email address to get them forms I had my ride out today oh I won't make that De La Hoya fight the night before but will be there for sure on Sunday


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN COLORADO. HOW WAS EVERYONE WEEKEND. I HEARD THE WEATHER WAS NICE TODAY, DID ANYONE THROW A CRUIZE. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN ESPECIALLY ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 15 2007, 08:50 PM~7699385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP ROY. LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE KNOWS THE SPOT.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: GOODTIMERS..................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED was cruising here in LJ on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 16 2007, 05:02 PM~7705782
> *MOSTHATED was cruising here in LJ on sunday :biggrin:
> *


THATS FIRME MAYBE WHEN WE GET BACK WILL THROW A BARBQUE IN PUEBLO AND GET ALL THE RIDERZ TOGETHER......GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 16 2007, 05:21 PM~7705905
> *THATS FIRME MAYBE WHEN WE GET BACK WILL THROW A BARBQUE IN PUEBLO AND GET ALL THE RIDERZ TOGETHER......GOODTIMES :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of led tail light chip boards for my 63 impala.I have one set,but cant get another set because the company went out of business.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 17 2007, 05:25 PM~7714341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ROY. YOU MOVED UP TO THE UPPER CLASS. YOU MAKE TOO MUCH MONEY. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMIE. 
"GOODTIMES" :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 18 2007, 04:11 AM~7718059
> *DAMN ROY. YOU MOVED UP TO THE UPPER CLASS. YOU MAKE TOO MUCH MONEY. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMIE.
> "GOODTIMES"  :thumbsup:
> *


I COULDNT OF PUT IT BETTER MYSELF!!!THAT VATO IS A BALLER, LOOK AT THE RIDE IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 18 2007, 04:50 AM~7718099
> *I COULDNT OF PUT IT BETTER MYSELF!!!THAT VATO IS A BALLER, LOOK AT THE RIDE IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah right foo..I'm still trying to get my ride up to the standards...maybe I should hit Iraq for A year or two :scrutinize:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 18 2007, 05:14 AM~7718135
> *yeah right  foo..I'm still trying to get my ride up to the standards...maybe I should hit Iraq for A year or two :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU DOING A GOOD JOB PLUS YOUR AT THE CRIB ESE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hopefully the weather will be nice where we can throw A meeting at the park this weekend...I'll get plenty of pics


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 18 2007, 05:31 AM~7718173
> *hopefully the weather will be nice where we can throw A meeting at the park this weekend...I'll get plenty of pics
> *


THATS FIRME HOMIE, KEEP FLYING THAT PLAQUE AND THE MONTE IS LOOKEN CLEAN HOMIE ROY ROY!!!PINCHE VYNE TIME WE MISS YOU ALL HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY ROY TELL ALL THE HOMIES I SAID WASS UP AND TO KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GT. :thumbsup: I'LL SEE YOU FOOLS IN JULY WHEN I GO ON R&R. 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES............HOLD IT DOWN!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up 719!!! Gonna put it down in the '07!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2007, 06:49 PM~7723243
> *What up 719!!! Gonna put it down in the '07!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 16 2007, 06:21 PM~7705905
> *THATS FIRME MAYBE WHEN WE GET BACK WILL THROW A BARBQUE IN PUEBLO AND GET ALL THE RIDERZ TOGETHER......GOODTIMES :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE that sounds like a good plan this part of MOSTHATED will go with my ride we gonna do this I just printed off my registration for the Cinco Car show you don't know how bad I"m looking forward to it with all the snow we had this winter can't wait to CRUISE. MOSTHATED putting it down with GOODTIMES and the whole COLORADO crew.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7725375
> *ORALE that sounds like a good plan this part of MOSTHATED will go with my ride we gonna do this I just printed off my registration for the Cinco Car show you don't know how bad I"m looking forward to it with all the snow we had this winter can't wait to CRUISE. MOSTHATED putting it down with GOODTIMES and the whole COLORADO crew.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT HOMIE, REPEN FULLTIME!!GOODTIMES HAS SOME PLANS DOGGY...LOTS OF EVENTS COMMING TO COLORADO, I CAN ALMOST GARUNATEE A "GOODTIMES" CC LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN 2008!!!! I HOPE ALL THE RIDERZ COME OUT THIS YEAR HOMIE SO THERE CAN BE 2X MORE NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

GOODTIMES CC CAR SHOW COMMING 2008!!!!! "CALIFORNIA LOVE" :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 19 2007, 12:21 AM~7725419
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT HOMIE, REPEN FULLTIME!!GOODTIMES HAS SOME PLANS DOGGY...LOTS OF EVENTS COMMING TO COLORADO, I CAN ALMOST GARUNATEE A "GOODTIMES" CC LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN 2008!!!! I HOPE ALL THE RIDERZ COME OUT THIS YEAR HOMIE SO THERE CAN BE 2X MORE NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOODTIMES CC  CAR SHOW COMMING 2008!!!!! "CALIFORNIA LOVE" :thumbsup:
> *


HOLD IT DOWN GOOD TIMES COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE TRYING TO MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO HOMIE!!!! GOODITMES COLORADO......KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN..ROY, JULIAN, ADAN AND CJ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 19 2007, 05:18 AM~7725861
> *WE TRYING TO MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO HOMIE!!!! GOODITMES COLORADO......KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN..ROY, JULIAN, ADAN AND CJ!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7725375
> *ORALE that sounds like a good plan this part of MOSTHATED will go with my ride we gonna do this I just printed off my registration for the Cinco Car show you don't know how bad I"m looking forward to it with all the snow we had this winter can't wait to CRUISE. MOSTHATED putting it down with GOODTIMES and the whole COLORADO crew.
> *


Good you got it...Plague hit me up if you want one homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 18 2007, 09:12 PM~7724037
> *
> *


Hey Roy give me a call when you can!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2007, 06:48 AM~7726093
> *Hey Roy give me a call when you can!!!
> *


GOOD chat homie,big ups to you and your club and families :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So how many of you are there in GOODTIMES in Colo springs


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up big CO.Im not there yet with yous but hopefully soon.I mean with my ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 19 2007, 10:34 PM~7732718
> *Whats up big CO.Im not there yet with yous but hopefully soon.I mean with my ride.
> *


it's looking chingon I could post those sneak peak pics you left on my Cam :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lets hold off for a little bit on thoes pics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 20 2007, 06:22 AM~7734001
> *Lets hold off for a little bit on thoes pics.
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHERE THE G-TIMERS AT???? GETTING READY FOR THAT CINCO IN THE SPRINGS.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

kind of dusty perro you get the idea MOSTHATED reppin that BIG BAD CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple more been sittin in the garage since before the snow because I sent shit out to get gold plated in the engine and couldn't drive it so it hasn't been cleaned yet


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The new gold makes it look good.Hit me up first chance you get.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE EL-CO LOOKEN PRETTY FIRME "MOST HATED" KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE MOVEMENT ALIVE OUT THERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 20 2007, 12:51 PM~7736335
> *THE EL-CO LOOKEN PRETTY FIRME "MOST HATED" KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE MOVEMENT ALIVE OUT THERE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.......GOODTIMERS...........TTT!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY WIFE WENT DOWN THERE TO ENTER MY CAR, SHE SAID IT WAS AT SOME LIQUOR STORE, SO LOOKS LIKE I'M GOOD TO GO.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FIRME.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I mailed off my entry form yesterday so I'm good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 20 2007, 09:51 PM~7740185
> *MY WIFE WENT DOWN THERE TO ENTER MY CAR, SHE SAID IT WAS AT SOME LIQUOR STORE, SO LOOKS LIKE I'M GOOD TO GO.
> *


yeah the guy owns A liquor store that runs the show homie  
guess we'll see you down here :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 21 2007, 05:43 AM~7741288
> *I mailed off my entry form yesterday so I'm good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 20 2007, 09:24 AM~7735350
> *kind of dusty perro you get the idea MOSTHATED reppin that  BIG BAD CO
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....

you'll definately be reppin homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 19 2007, 09:34 PM~7732715
> *So how many of you are there in GOODTIMES in Colo springs
> *


right now we recently went through A "cleansing stage".There are currently only 4 members and A few prospects.There are 5 members and A prospect in Iraq due back in December.
I believe only 4 members and 1 prospect will be showing @ Cinco


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 21 2007, 08:50 AM~7741595
> *right now we recently went through A "cleansing stage".There are currently only 4 members and A few prospects.There are 5 members and A prospect in Iraq due back in December.
> I believe only 4 members and 1 prospect will be showing @ Cinco
> *


You guys probably still clean house at the shows!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2007, 08:24 AM~7741717
> *You guys probably still clean house at the shows!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol what up big Fes,you going to the park tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Gold's standing out on Julians Regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

someone had to get A quick estimate :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 21 2007, 03:38 PM~7743121
> *lol what up big Fes,you going to the park tomorrow?
> *


Probably not but your car was lookin' real clean this morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2007, 04:34 PM~7743533
> *Probably not but your car was lookin' real clean this morning!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie I'm trying..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

shit the regal and the monte be looking good


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

WUS SUP COLORADO RIDERS??? WHERE'S THE SHOW AT THIS WEEKEND :cheesy: .... GOODTIMERS WHAT'S CRACKIN??? WHAT UP ROY?? THE MONTE AND REGAL ARE LOOKING SUPER CLEAN DOGG... OOOOOOWWWWEEEEE!!... CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK  ... I'LL PROBABLY BE IN THE SPRINGS FOR LEAVE IN JULY HOMIE SO HOPEFULLY I CAN HOP IN ON A CRUISE :biggrin: .... KEEP REPPIN GOODTIMERS TTT!!! FUCK IRAQ :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 22 2007, 01:09 AM~7745894
> *WUS SUP COLORADO RIDERS??? WHERE'S THE SHOW AT THIS WEEKEND :cheesy: .... GOODTIMERS WHAT'S CRACKIN??? WHAT UP ROY?? THE MONTE AND REGAL ARE LOOKING SUPER CLEAN DOGG... OOOOOOWWWWEEEEE!!... CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK  ... I'LL PROBABLY BE IN THE SPRINGS FOR LEAVE IN JULY HOMIE SO HOPEFULLY I CAN HOP IN ON A CRUISE :biggrin: .... KEEP REPPIN GOODTIMERS TTT!!! FUCK IRAQ :angry:
> *


hopefully when your on leave in july it will be around the Denver car show time and you can hit it up keep your head low and your eyes on the prize homie


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 21 2007, 02:39 PM~7743126
> *That Gold's standing out on Julians Regal
> 
> 
> ...


RIDES ARE LOOKIN CLEAN ROY. I SEE YOU FOOLS STEPIN UP THE GAME. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE "GOODTIMES" HOMIE. KEEP POSTIN UP THE PICS. :thumbsup: 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 20 2007, 09:24 AM~7735350
> *kind of dusty perro you get the idea MOSTHATED reppin that  BIG BAD CO
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN COLORADO. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks homie I"m trying to put it down for CO and the big bad MOSTHATED reppin to the fullest no halfsteppin


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 21 2007, 02:42 PM~7743141
> *someone had to get A quick estimate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE HAVE TO BE 2 OF THE CLEANEST G-BODY'S IN COLORADO HOMIE!!! KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN G-TIMERS!!! I HOPE ALL IS WELL AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS WHEN WE GET BACK HOMIE...PINCHE ROY AND JULIAN KEEP IT UP HOMIE, GOODTIMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC TAKING LOWRIDING TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!! KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN G-TIMERS 18 YEAR OLD TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB....100% REAL LOWRIDERS....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 22 2007, 09:32 AM~7746873
> *THE HAVE TO BE 2 OF THE CLEANEST G-BODY'S IN COLORADO HOMIE!!! KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN G-TIMERS,  I HOPE ALL IS WELL AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS WHEN WE GET BACK HOMIE...PINCHE ROY AND JULIAN THE DYNAMIC DUEL!!! :biggrin:ALWAYS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!!GOODTIMES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

JUST SITTEN HERE, WAITING ON 2008 GOODTIMERS!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 21 2007, 02:39 PM~7743126
> *That Gold's standing out on Julians Regal
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THOSE RIDES FROM GOODTIMES!!!!! :biggrin: SUPER TIGHT PINCHE VYNE TYME AND TANGORANG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Few pics from the camera phone today from the Parque


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKED LIKE FUN, CANT WAIT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE MORE RIDES ARE BUSTING OUT!! THATS FIRME ROY YOU AND JULIAN ALWAYS REPEN TO THE FULLEST HOMIE'S..... GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 22 2007, 11:07 PM~7751905
> *LOOKS LIKE MORE RIDES ARE BUSTING OUT!! THATS FIRME ROY YOU AND JULIAN ALWAYS REPEN TO THE FULLEST HOMIE'S..... GOODTIMES CC
> *


That aint even half of them,I think imma bring the camera next time....it was firme


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

less than 2 weeks in counting for the Cinco De Mayo in Colo Springs Can't wait to kick it with everybody. MOST HATED ready to do big things


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any more details on the Springs' Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 23 2007, 07:06 AM~7752915
> *any more details on the Springs' Cinco de Mayo?
> *


shoot me your e-mail addy I'll send you an entry form


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7754689
> *shoot me your e-mail addy I'll send you an entry form
> *


EVERYONE ON THIS SITE IS GOING, SHOULD BE ALOT OF FUN :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7754689
> *shoot me your e-mail addy I'll send you an entry form
> *


Hey shoot us an entry form out here!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 23 2007, 08:36 PM~7758642
> *Hey shoot us an entry form out here!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 23 2007, 05:34 AM~7752636
> *That aint even half of them,I think imma bring the camera next time....it was firme
> *


DAMN HOMIE WAS IT LOOKEN LIKE WHITTIER OUT THERE OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ALWAYS THROWING IT UP FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up everybody from the CO is everybody getting there batts charged and rides cleaned up for crusing after the CINCO? MOSTHATED will be there ready to cruise if it's a nice day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE IF THEY CRUISED AFTER THE CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 24 2007, 03:00 AM~7760666
> *DAMN THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE IF THEY CRUISED AFTER THE CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


I thought the they were????? Thats why I'm going to cruise afterwards at least go hang out and get a bite to eat with everybody shit


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

OH THEY DO!!!! DONT TRIP HOMIE, I HOPE THERE IS MORE RIDES OUT THIS YEAR AND BY THE LOOKS OF IT, ITS GONNA BE POPPEN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 24 2007, 03:16 AM~7760676
> *OH THEY DO!!!! DONT TRIP HOMIE, I HOPE THERE IS MORE RIDES OUT THIS YEAR AND BY THE LOOKS OF IT, ITS GONNA BE POPPEN!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 24 2007, 02:00 AM~7760666
> *DAMN THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE IF THEY CRUISED AFTER THE CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


we're organizing it now.Ruthless will be at A show in Pueblo but will be up to cruise after,I know Fes and Xquizite are down,Southern Fantasies always seems to be there,And I'm sure Thee All-nighters will be out and about.Not to mention everybody else


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 24 2007, 05:45 AM~7760900
> *we're organizing it now.Ruthless will be at A show in Pueblo but will be up to cruise after,I know Fes and Xquizite are down,Southern Fantasies always seems to be there,And I'm sure Thee All-nighters will be out and about.Not to mention everybody else
> *


 :thumbsup: GOODTIMES...........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 24 2007, 11:00 AM~7762506
> *:biggrin:
> *


THIS DAMN COLORADO WEATHER, WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 24 2007, 12:38 PM~7763138
> *THIS DAMN COLORADO WEATHER, WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON
> *


75 by the weekend!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7763367
> *75 by the weekend!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

cant wait.Its cold ,wet and windy here. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 24 2007, 01:38 PM~7763138
> *THIS DAMN COLORADO WEATHER, WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON
> *


get used to it or don't I mean if you don't like the weather wait until tomorrow it'll be different :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 24 2007, 04:27 PM~7764827
> *get used to it or don't I mean if you don't like the weather wait until tomorrow it'll be different :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

pinche COLORADO, fucken weather so unpredictable there!!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE AND TO EVERYONE ELSE. BIG UPS AND HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER IS GOOD FOR THE WEEKEND. OH AND CAN'T FORGET THE SUNS SPANKED THAT @SS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 24 2007, 10:17 PM~7767634
> *WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE AND TO EVERYONE ELSE. BIG UPS AND HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER IS GOOD FOR THE WEEKEND. OH AND CAN'T FORGET THE SUNS SPANKED THAT @SS
> 
> 
> ...


POOR KIDS MANIAC, LEADING THEM DOWN THE WRONG PATH!!!! :biggrin: 

LETS TAKE IT TO THE STAPLES CENTER HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So how do I get to that car show if I'm coming in from Pueblo? And what time are you guys going to head to the show I don't want to be too early but then again don't want to show up all late? Let me know so I can meet you guys there


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 25 2007, 05:50 AM~7768586
> *POOR KIDS MANIAC, LEADING THEM DOWN THE WRONG PATH!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> LETS TAKE IT TO THE STAPLES CENTER HOMIE!!!!!
> *


RIPPEN THE BIG AZ. YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO PUT ON A SUNS JERSEY. :roflmao: :biggrin: GOING TO SHOW WHAT'S UP AT THE STAPLE CENTER. I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE REAL QUIET AFTER THE GAME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 25 2007, 10:33 PM~7775738
> *So how do I get to that car show if I'm coming in from Pueblo? And what time are you guys going to head to the show I don't want to be too early but then again don't want to show up all late? Let me know so I can meet you guys there
> *


shoot me A call ,Ill let you know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Da Big X in the '07!!! comin' out hard!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 26 2007, 06:27 AM~7776541
> *shoot me A call ,Ill let you know
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 28 2007, 10:26 AM~7791302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take those wheels minus knockoffs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 28 2007, 04:36 PM~7792929
> *I'll take those wheels minus knockoffs
> *


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

i was wornding what time does evey one show up at the lake


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one week and counting until the show :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 29 2007, 04:36 AM~7795498
> *one week and counting until the show :cheesy:
> *


 I AM IN UTAH GETTING MY CAR THE SETUP CAME OUT BETTER THAN I COULD THINK OF WILL POST UP PICTURES, I WILL BRING THOSE KNOCKOFFS TO THE SHOW FOR YOU BIG DADDY :biggrin: , MY COMPUTER IS BUSTED :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 29 2007, 09:19 PM~7799454
> *I AM IN UTAH GETTING MY CAR THE SETUP CAME OUT BETTER THAN I COULD THINK OF WILL POST UP PICTURES, I WILL BRING THOSE KNOCKOFFS TO THE SHOW FOR YOU BIG DADDY :biggrin: , MY COMPUTER IS BUSTED :uh:
> *


Can't wait to see it in person but some sneak peak pics help out to


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on guys?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....GOODTIMERS WISH WE WERE ALL THERE THIS WEEKEND!!!! HOLD IT DOWN TIMERS...HOLD IT DOWN........GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Colorado


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Apr 30 2007, 04:53 PM~7805687
> *what up Colorado
> *


Whats up Roy.. the homie Adan just left my house dog.. he will be in colorado tomorrow... he wanted to leave in the AM and get his shit put back in his car.. hahahaha Man hope he liked his little stay with us..... We made him fell as much as home as possible... u know we family dog... aight lates...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 30 2007, 08:54 PM~7807765
> *Whats up Roy.. the homie Adan just left my house dog.. he will be in colorado tomorrow... he wanted to leave in the AM and get his shit put back in his car.. hahahaha Man hope he liked his little stay with us..... We made him fell as much as home as possible... u know we family dog... aight lates...
> *


Thanks dog we appreciate your time and patience in the matter... :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK TO COLORADO AND MY WIFE GOT A NEW COMPUTER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 1 2007, 07:17 AM~7809532
> *JUST GOT BACK TO COLORADO AND MY WIFE GOT A  NEW COMPUTER
> *


 :biggrin: wheres them pics at


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 1 2007, 06:23 AM~7809546
> *:biggrin:  wheres them pics at
> *


I WILL POST THEM UP TONIGHT OR 2 MORROW CAR IS STILL ON THE TRUCK AND I HAVE TO GO TO WORK AT ONE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 30 2007, 08:54 PM~7807765
> *Whats up Roy.. the homie Adan just left my house dog.. he will be in colorado tomorrow... he wanted to leave in the AM and get his shit put back in his car.. hahahaha Man hope he liked his little stay with us..... We made him fell as much as home as possible... u know we family dog... aight lates...
> *


Now thats fucken corazon homie, Big ups to the lil homie Adan!!! Thanks to the GOODTIMERS in Los Angeles for taken care of the homie.....GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cinco may be delayed ,due to rain.They delayed it 2 years ago,best to call Gasper before trailering up homies.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..............GOODTIMERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 06:33 AM~7817107
> *Cinco may be delayed ,due to rain.They delayed it 2 years ago,best to call Gasper before trailering up homies.
> *


yup I heard it was gonna rain :angry: will they give a refund instead of delay I have to take off work just to go


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 06:33 AM~7817107
> *Cinco may be delayed ,due to rain.They delayed it 2 years ago,best to call Gasper before trailering up homies.
> *


talk to Gasper and said rain or shine it's on unless it's a brutal storm and wont know until the day of show so we'll see. It was raining brutal in Pueblo a couple of hours ago


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey plague post a pic of the car


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE HOSES TO THE CYLINDERS STILL NEED TO BE HARDLINED, BUT WASN'T TO SURE ON HOW I WAS GOING TO SET THE INTERIOR IN THE TRUNK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 07:55 PM~7823212
> *Hey plague post a pic of the car
> *


ITS DIRTY :uh:AND NO RIMS OR TIRES ON IT YET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 2 2007, 08:59 PM~7823241
> *ITS DIRTY :uh:AND NO RIMS OR TIRES ON IT YET
> *


So your not going to Springs Sunday? Setups looking good


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS, I WILL BE THERE I PAID FOR THAT SHOW, HERE IS AN OLD PICTURE, STILL LOOKS THE SAME EXCEPT THE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 2 2007, 09:03 PM~7823290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker looks good are you taking this car? Where did you get that trunk thing? There is a monte here like that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 07:36 PM~7823027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN. I AM GETTING THERE AROUND 6:30 ARE SO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 08:04 PM~7823302
> *That fucker looks good are you taking this car? Where did you get that trunk thing? There is a monte here like that
> *


YEAH, I'M BRINGING THIS,STILL NEED MY DASH HOOKED UP AND THE INTERIOR REDONE AGAIN SHOULD BE CHANGED FOR THE DENVER SHOW, BUT SHOULD BE OKAY FOR NOW.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm ready but am super bumbed out because the rain I have new carpet to park my ride on and everything but I don't know. So you have wheels for the caddy now?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT TRUNK KIT AND STRAPS CAME OFF OF THE BROUGHAM, A LADY HAD BACK IN THE 80S ITS REALLY BIG IN THE SOUTH, GOT A WHEEL TO GO IN THE TRUNK, BUT HAVE YET TO GET IT CUT.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 08:08 PM~7823346
> *I'm ready but am super bumbed out because the rain I have new carpet to park my ride on and everything but I don't know. So you have wheels for the caddy now?
> *


that sounds like a nice display, might just be a few sprinkles or overcast, should be here 2morrow, still got to buy tires, just tried to call you.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 2 2007, 09:12 PM~7823385
> *that sounds like a nice display, might just be a few sprinkles or overcast, should be here 2morrow, still got to buy tires, just tried to call you.
> *


I'm at work pm me your number again and I'll call you and the display is not that great.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 08:15 PM~7823415
> *I'm at work pm me your number again and I'll call you and the display is not that great.
> *


I HAVE NO DISPLAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn just got through doing A lil weatherstripping...that is A B!tch to do....doors still aint shutting right,and windows don't go all the way up...do I need to heat up the weatherstripping?...Anyone know?
I got to break em in somehow huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 2 2007, 08:21 PM~7823480
> *I HAVE NO DISPLAY
> *


No need for one homie...cars are gona be pretty close
I aint got one neither


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Plague Y Most Hated...how you guys doing tonight?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 08:24 PM~7823511
> *No need for one homie...cars are gona be pretty close
> I aint got one neither
> *


unless you got A straight up show ride like Most Hated  
just might take best of show homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 09:24 PM~7823511
> *No need for one homie...cars are gona be pretty close
> I aint got one neither
> *


So I can't take my display I want to take my wheels off and display the underneath?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7823571
> *So I can't take my display I want to take my wheels off and display the underneath?
> *


sure you can homie....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

they'll make room if you need it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 09:34 PM~7823601
> *they'll make room if you need it
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Must be nice .To be able to show your ride this weekend.Good luck at the show.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 08:25 PM~7823516
> *What up Plague Y Most Hated...how you guys doing tonight?
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL 2MORROW AND SEE WHEN YOU ARE HEADIN OUT TO THAT SHOW FOR SET UP.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7823546
> *unless you got A straight up show ride like Most Hated
> just might take best of show homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the compliment homie but it's a nicer street car than show car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 2 2007, 10:23 PM~7824057
> *Must be nice .To be able to show your ride this weekend.Good luck at the show.
> *


It'll be nicer if it doesn't rain :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 09:23 PM~7823497
> *damn just got through doing A lil weatherstripping...that is A B!tch to do....doors still aint shutting right,and windows don't go all the way up...do I need to heat up the weatherstripping?...Anyone know?
> I got to break em in somehow huh?
> *


I didn't heat mine up they went in fine but there a little pain in the ass to do but there aftermarket so not all the way correct but they look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 09:48 PM~7824258
> *Thanks for the compliment homie but it's a nicer street car than show car.
> *


That's cool homie,much props for you still cruising that beauty...I will always stroll my ride...this one is just A stepping stone to A better ride after Denver,my true dreamcar will come after we pay A note on A 06 Eclipse :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 10:52 PM~7824297
> *That's cool homie,much props for you still cruising that beauty...I will always stroll my ride...this one is just A stepping stone to A better ride after Denver,my true dreamcar will come after we pay A note on A 06 Eclipse :biggrin:
> *


I'm happy with this car if I get rid of it I have another blue one that I'll redo full undercarriage but way better and it'll be for my daughter.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking about maybe an Elco with an LS clip after Denver for the next Season :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think I've seen one in Colorado yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got some bad news tonight Plague is moving back to Utah but it's good for his family and he will always be welcomed in the Colorado forum he will also make the Denver show along with the Cinco show so thats good we'll cruise with him and give him a going away cruise this weekend in style homies big up to all the homies reppin the Co topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 10:55 PM~7824319
> *Thinking about maybe an Elco with an LS clip after Denver for the next Season :scrutinize:
> *


I know where to get a cheap ls in good shape I was gonna buy it but have too much going on right now if I sold my red car I would buy it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7824326
> *I don't think I've seen one in Colorado yet
> *


There is also a one owner Elco here in town with 90k original miles for sale but I don't know if it's sold yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Felipe is leaving....well homie you'll be missed,wish you could've came down when the whole crew was here but we'll make something happen this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 09:57 PM~7824341
> *I know where to get a cheap ls in good shape I was gonna buy it but have too much going on right now if I sold my red car I would buy it
> *


shoot some info on the LS homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 11:01 PM~7824383
> *Damn Felipe is leaving....well homie you'll be missed,wish you could've came down when the whole crew was here but we'll make something happen this weekend :thumbsup:
> *


Yup he's booking so I told him fuck it even if it might rain I roll up there to meet him sorry if I leaked the info out Phillipa but had to let the Co homies know that bad ass caddy is going back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 2 2007, 10:06 PM~7824424
> *Yup he's booking so I told him fuck it even if it might rain I roll up there to meet him sorry if I leaked the info out Phillipa but had to let the Co homies know that bad ass caddy is going back
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I knew I spelled his name wrong,my bad homie...looking forward to seeing you Sunday


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 10:21 PM~7824533
> *I knew I spelled his name wrong,my bad homie...looking forward to seeing you Sunday
> *


THATS OKAY, MY MOM MESSED ME UP, NOT YOU :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

It's all good, plague will be kicking it just a few topics away in the UTAH RIDERS :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 2 2007, 11:02 PM~7824396
> *:biggrin:
> shoot some info on the LS homie :biggrin:
> *


Hey Roy if you don't want the LS you guys are talking about shoot me the info!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up fellas talk to Roy about the show and I cant wait and on that LS is might be gone but I'll have to check it out if I run into the guy. Come on post up some pics of some CO rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

let me know if those directions will work for you homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Not like there's any people posting from Denver, but there's a show at the Palladium Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I guess the shows gonna go on rain or shine....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats up Roy... Check out what your members do when they come down to L.A. :biggrin: 

View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 4 2007, 07:04 PM~7837086
> *Whats up Roy... Check out what your members do when they come down to L.A.  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 4 2007, 09:42 PM~7837740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I told u homie whats up with that... im not doing that shit when i go over there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 4 2007, 09:55 PM~7837816
> *I told u homie whats up with that... im not doing that shit when i go over there
> *


lmao,he can be A fool sometimes


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7837863
> *lmao,he can be A fool sometimes
> *


he didnt come with a warning sign.. please do not give him beer or this will happen.. hahahaha whats up roy... whats craking homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 4 2007, 10:05 PM~7837870
> *he didnt come with a warning sign.. please do not give him beer or this will happen.. hahahaha whats up roy... whats craking homie
> *


yeah tell that to my pool table tambien :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Cinco De Mayo Colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

CINCO DE MAYO....GOODTIMES COLORADO/IRAQ CRUISE

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Roy the regal looked good huh? Hey how was the weather out there last night and how is it tonight I'm trying to figure out what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS UP TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO. IRAQ PASSIN THROUGH. WHEN IS THE CINCO SHOW. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN GOODTIMERS. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 5 2007, 06:30 AM~7838839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PAULITO!!! TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA, STAY UP AND GOOD LUCK AT THE CINCO SHOW..KEEP PUTTING IN WORK AND HOLD IT DOWN WHERE EVER YOU AT ALWAYS THROW UP THAT PLAQUE...........................GOODTIMES CC....ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Iraq chapter,well it's been A long day and rainy as hell.Really put A damper on the show.But all in all it went well.Big prospect Jerry took home 2 trophies,A first in 50's,and 3rd in old school truck.C.J.got 2nd in 50's.I got 2nd in mild 80's.
I guess I'll post some Carlos Mencia pics first that was last week,then the fight pics,then the car show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

big ups to Most Hated and Hustlers for making the trip to the Show and going home with Trophies and really clean rides.Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I JUST MADE IT HOME IT'S SNOWING, JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK TO GOODTIMES FOR MAKING ME FEEL AT HOME.


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

was up vyne do you know when the ymca car show is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn who did that chrome on that 64 :biggrin: Looks like you guys had a good time.. wish I would say the same thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superior colorado_@May 6 2007, 07:42 PM~7846677
> *was up vyne do you know when the ymca car show is
> *


I think it's in July homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Plague GOOD to see you made it home safe homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 6 2007, 09:31 PM~7847784
> *What up Plague GOOD to see you made it home safe homie
> *


it was snowing to bad for a brother :uh:


----------



## superior colorado (Apr 2, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TIGHT PICS ROY. CONGRATS TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN. LOOK LIKED A GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BIG UPS!!! TO ALL THE TIMERS IN COLORADO! LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE'S KEEP PUTTING IN WORK WILL BE THERE FOR CINCO NEXT YEAR..........


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!! Wish i was there...i'll try to be there for the 4th of july homies. Roy i'm going to need help with some chrome and doing the trunk.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thankz for puttin' those pics up Roy!!! :biggrin: You should've put pics up of all the rain afterwards!!! LOL, I froze my ass off!!! It was a pleasure meeting you guys Most Hated and Plague!!! and I'll see you guys next time!!! If you hear about any shows give me a call Roy, specially if they have a hop!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 6 2007, 08:41 PM~7846674
> *I JUST MADE IT HOME IT'S SNOWING, JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK TO GOODTIMES FOR MAKING ME FEEL AT HOME.
> *


x2 thanks alot Roy and even with the rain I'd do it all over again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Plague it was nice meeting you and your family and to Roy you guys made a person feel very welcomed can't wait to meet up in Denver :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2007, 08:40 AM~7849659
> *Thankz for puttin' those pics up Roy!!! :biggrin:  You should've put pics up of all the rain afterwards!!! LOL, I froze my ass off!!! It was a pleasure meeting you guys Most Hated and Plague!!! and I'll see you guys next time!!! If you hear about any shows give me a call Roy, specially if they have a hop!!!
> *


THANKS NICE HANGING WITH YOU TOO. BOY YOU LOOK LIKE YOU WERE HAVING A GOOD ASS TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD to see everyone had A GOODTIMES even thought it rained,Y everyone got home safe...Can't wait til Denver


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 7 2007, 04:48 PM~7853023
> *GOOD to see everyone had A GOODTIMES even thought it rained,Y everyone got home safe...Can't wait til Denver
> *


LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE ROY ROY!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE WHOLE CREW TO BE BACK TOGETHER......GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

NICE FOTOS ROY ROY.... COLORADO RIDERS REPPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IN ANY TYPE OF WEATHER, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT :cheesy: :thumbsup:.... MUCH PROPS TO THE GOODTIMERS PUTTIN THEIR HEART AND SOUL INTO THEIR RIDES... LOOKING GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy that pic you took of my plaque is the bomb thanks for posting up pics of my ride homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 7 2007, 02:40 PM~7851771
> *THANKS NICE HANGING WITH YOU TOO. BOY YOU LOOK LIKE YOU WERE HAVING A GOOD ASS TIME. :biggrin:
> *


Yea when I get to the shows I try to have a good time and chill wit' everybody atleast for a lil' bit!!! I can never just stay in one place!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up homies I took the Elco for a cruise today I thought it would look real bad from the rain but wasn't that dirty. I didn't get to cruise long too busy trying to get some shit done around the pad before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey Plague has a topic of the Cinco show in post your rides check it out guys and support it. I'm gonna post some pics soon


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats up Colorado.. whats crackin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 8 2007, 06:11 AM~7856872
> *Hey Roy that pic you took of my plaque is the bomb thanks for posting up pics of my ride homie
> *


yeah I thought you would like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 8 2007, 07:36 PM~7862030
> *yeah I thought you would like it
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah I'm jacking that pic. Hey keep in touch so we can meet up in Denver and party


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cinco show pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is what I went up against don't know why


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 9 2007, 06:40 PM~7870052
> *nice pics homie
> *


just trying to contribute to keep this topic alive


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 9 2007, 08:02 PM~7871189
> *just trying to contribute to keep this topic alive
> *


GONNA GO FOR A RIDE DOWN TO DENVER MY DAY OFF ONLY 3 MORE DAYS LEFT OF WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2007, 08:28 PM~7871387
> *GONNA GO FOR A RIDE DOWN TO DENVER MY DAY OFF ONLY 3 MORE DAYS LEFT OF WORK :biggrin:
> *


pick that rag top up for me while your down there :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD JOB AT THE CINCO SHOW GOODTIMERS!!! KEEP IT O.G!!! GOODTIMES CC LOWRIDERS............


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDERZ IN COLORADO. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN ESPECIALLY THE GOODTIMERS. HEY ROY PM SENT.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2 GOODTIMERS..............................


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 9 2007, 06:29 AM~7865316
> *this is what I went up against don't know why
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHERE DID THAT COME FROM.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES COLORADO....KEEPEN IT 100% REAL..............


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

Was fun except for the rain :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 9 2007, 06:29 AM~7865316
> *this is what I went up against don't know why
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya homie ,this is what I went against


























:dunno:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 10 2007, 09:59 AM~7874974
> *I hear ya homie ,this is what I went against
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. JUST MAKES US WANT TO DO MORE TO OUR RIDES. KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN ROY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2007, 09:28 PM~7871387
> *GONNA GO FOR A RIDE DOWN TO DENVER MY DAY OFF ONLY 3 MORE DAYS LEFT OF WORK :biggrin:
> *


cool then you gonna get ready and go back or what? I took my ride out cruising yesterday. have you gotten your new wheels yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@May 10 2007, 07:41 AM~7873785
> *DAM WHERE DID THAT COME FROM.
> *


thats turning heads it's been out for a long time it used to be blue it's for sale


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 10 2007, 02:13 PM~7876403
> *cool then you gonna get ready and go back or what? I took my ride out cruising yesterday. have you gotten your new wheels yet
> *


No he has not gotten them yet I hope he gets them soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@May 10 2007, 02:19 PM~7876451
> *No he has not gotten them yet I hope he gets them soon
> *


Who did you go through for the rims? I thought you guys had already got them cuz I could've swore I seen pics of them on here...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7877166
> *Who did you go through for the rims? I thought you guys had already got them cuz I could've swore I seen pics of them on here...
> *


SHOULD BE HERE SOON


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

So what's the next show, anyone know?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@May 10 2007, 02:19 PM~7876451
> *No he has not gotten them yet I hope he gets them soon
> *


so did he fix his wipers? what was the problem?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up GOODTIMES Colorado and all you other Colorado C.C.'s. Hey Roy did you ever think me the white boy with the spinners would have a low-low and be a prospect. :biggrin: Your ride is tight as hell now. Keep it up guys.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 10 2007, 08:03 PM~7879358
> *so did he fix his wipers? what was the problem?
> *


THEY WORK NOW MUST BE A SHORT,NEED TO CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@May 10 2007, 08:12 PM~7879446
> * Whats up GOODTIMES Colorado and all you other Colorado C.C.'s. Hey Roy did you ever think me the white boy with the spinners would have a low-low and be a prospect. :biggrin:  Your ride is tight as hell now. Keep it up guys.
> *


big ups homie can't wait to kick it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 10 2007, 08:27 PM~7879586
> *THEY WORK NOW MUST BE A SHORT,NEED TO CHECK IT OUT.
> *


I'm still waiting on that sliding rag you got 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE RAGED OUT G-BODY....COMMING SOON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@May 10 2007, 09:12 PM~7879446
> * Whats up GOODTIMES Colorado and all you other Colorado C.C.'s. Hey Roy did you ever think me the white boy with the spinners would have a low-low and be a prospect. :biggrin:  Your ride is tight as hell now. Keep it up guys.
> *


whats wrong with spinners I have some on my daily


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 10 2007, 04:01 PM~7877695
> *So what's the next show, anyone know?
> *


 there is a show in alamosa fathers weekend.


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moparlow_@May 11 2007, 05:53 PM~7885180
> *there is a show in alamosa fathers weekend.
> *


IS THAT TEXAS


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@May 11 2007, 05:03 PM~7885249
> *IS THAT TEXAS
> *


 no its in southern colorado. about three hours from springs.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard it's not that great of a show for what you have to go through to get there


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up?The pics from the show looked good.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE GOODTIMES CC MOTHERS THAT ARE HANDELING THERE BUISNESS.......GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any shows close by????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..................GOODTIMERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE JEFITAS OUT THERE.....GOODTIMES


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

Waht to wish all the mommies a happy Mothers Day for all the Goodtimers out here in the sandbox.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are a few pics of us chillin throwin horse shoes.
















Here is one of Kiko since he doesn't know how to play, we mad him rake the pits after every game. :0 








Of course I had to get one of Wrinkles and his famous pose.








It's all about "GOODTIMES"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up CO this topic is dying lets revive it :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 13 2007, 04:54 PM~7895345
> *Whats up CO this topic is dying lets revive it :cheesy:
> *


WE CANT LET IT DIE WHATS BEEN GOOD WITH YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

COMMING OUT FOR GOODTIMES COLORADO IN 2008.....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL COMMING OUT HARD FOR THE COLORADO AREA.....GOODTIMES CC ..........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up!!! Xquizite C.C. hit the streets on Saturday night and it was tight!!! 1st time I've went cruisin' in a couple of years!!! Everybody should go out next Saturday!!! We met at the old Albertsons parking lot (palmer park and academy) at 9:00 pm and we cruised till about 1 in the morning!!! If anyone is down let me know!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2007, 07:53 AM~7898967
> *What Up!!! Xquizite C.C. hit the streets on Saturday night and it was tight!!! 1st time I've went cruisin' in a couple of years!!! Everybody should go out next Saturday!!! We met at the old Albertsons parking lot (palmer park and academy) at 9:00 pm and we cruised till about 1 in the morning!!! If anyone is down let me know!!!
> *


DAMN I AM LEAVING 2 MORROW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2007, 07:53 AM~7898967
> *What Up!!! Xquizite C.C. hit the streets on Saturday night and it was tight!!! 1st time I've went cruisin' in a couple of years!!! Everybody should go out next Saturday!!! We met at the old Albertsons parking lot (palmer park and academy) at 9:00 pm and we cruised till about 1 in the morning!!! If anyone is down let me know!!!
> *


sounds like fun homie I'll let the homies know...gimme A call if you roll out dog


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................TIMERS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 14 2007, 07:23 PM~7903288
> *DAMN I AM LEAVING 2 MORROW
> *


Well that's messed up!!! But you have a safe trip and keep in touch!!! be safe...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

PINCHE ROY DID YOU GET MY PM HOMIE???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wish I lived closer I'd go bust a cruise so whats good everybody? I go cruising down here next time I'll take my camera :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...........................GOODTIMERS............KEEP IT ROLLEN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL A "G" THANG............GOODTIMERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....................GOODTIMERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEPING IT O.G AND TRADITIONAL.................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT................GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 16 2007, 09:18 AM~7915543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn aint never seen those pics before...post some more fukker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats poppin fellas anybody hear from Plague and know if he made it okay?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 16 2007, 06:15 PM~7919235
> *whats poppin fellas anybody hear from Plague and know if he made it okay?
> *


not yet homie...lemme know if you hear anything tambien


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'M HERE NO COMPUTER I WILL CALL YOU GUYS AND SEE WHATS UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2007, 10:28 AM~7923188
> *I'M HERE NO COMPUTER I WILL CALL YOU GUYS AND SEE WHATS UP
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 18 2007, 01:15 AM~7928740
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ......
> *


don't seem like much is going on I washed my ride today but can't find anytime to even cruise it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP IT UP GOODTIMERS........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CROWN OF COLORADO HOMIE'S..CANT WAIT TO GAT BACK .....GOODTIMES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If it doesn't rain Xquizite is goin' cruisin' tonight!!! We are meeting at 9:00 at the old Albertsons parking lot on Palmer Park and Academy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dont really like to do this to my car but I had to to take a pic of me fuckin around


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN COLORADO, I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS OUT THERE!!!! HEY HOMIE THATS WHAT THOSE RIDES ARE MENT FOR..WHAT IT DO DOGGY?? LOOKEN CLEAN AND MEAN ON THAT 3 WHEEL........GOODTIMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 20 2007, 02:27 AM~7939861
> *DAMN COLORADO, I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS OUT THERE!!!! HEY HOMIE THATS WHAT THOSE RIDES ARE MENT FOR..WHAT IT DO DOGGY??  LOOKEN CLEAN AND MEAN ON THAT 3 WHEEL........GOODTIMES
> *


thanks I know theres more Co ryders they just don't know about Lowrider General


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 20 2007, 03:15 PM~7941626
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL KEEPEN IT "G" ...GOODTIMERS........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHO'S CUTTY IS THAT ROY ROY.....PROSPECT OR WHAT?????GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 20 2007, 06:18 PM~7943057
> *WHO'S CUTTY IS THAT ROY ROY.....PROSPECT OR WHAT?????GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

love that black on black


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wus up to all the ridaz in Colorado. Pics came out clean Roy. Keep puttin it down homie. 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 20 2007, 04:54 PM~7942465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean cutty, Roy.  Let the homie know that I might need him to cut a few more inches off my frame. Looks like the place for are show will be finalized in a few days. It's goin to be off the chain. 
"GOODTIMES" puttin it down in Colorado


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY WERE DID C.J GET THA PINSTRIPING


IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/DSC01819[/IMG]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

pinche wrinkles...........................GOODTIMES


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up Larry here's some pics of my truck but you already seen it just posting them up to help rep this Colorado topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

where did you get that bad ass grille and tailights puto :biggrin: ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

$15


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

one more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 21 2007, 08:47 PM~7951693
> *one more
> 
> 
> ...


those are bad ass who makes those? Did you check on some pendants for me homie?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> VERY, VERY NICE LIKE THIS RIDE :0


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish it would stop raining already! :angry: Ok i need a good paint and body guy this traveling back and forth to Cali is getting to me.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 21 2007, 07:30 PM~7951515
> *$15
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some clean @ss watches Roy. What's goin down this weekend? Keep puttin it down GOODTIMERS. I'll be seeing you fools in about 60 days. :0 :biggrin: 
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Roy did you ever cruise with Fesboogie the other night? How did it go?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I AM LEAVING BACK TO UTAH ON MONDAY 14X7 CHROME WHEELS AND TIRES ONLY RODE ON ONE DAY THAT WAS THAT SHOW 500 OBO NEED THEM GONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7963589
> *I AM LEAVING BACK TO UTAH ON MONDAY 14X7 CHROME WHEELS AND TIRES ONLY RODE ON ONE DAY THAT WAS THAT SHOW 500 OBO NEED THEM GONE
> *


I came on the CO topic to sell wheels also what a small world :cheesy: I need these gone I just ordered a new set of wheels I need these gone Co will get a better deal because I live around here so check em out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=314783


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BUY ME :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

those wheels still got the hair on them :cheesy:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's up Colorado. Iraq passin through.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys?So whats new?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES...............................


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up colorado riders and GOODTIMERS. iraq passin thru. hey Roy i think i will give Kiko some loot so when he goes on leave he can bring me back a watch. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@May 25 2007, 04:00 PM~7979213
> *whats up colorado riders and GOODTIMERS. iraq passin thru. hey Roy i think i will give Kiko some loot so when he goes on leave he can bring me back a watch. :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie got one waiting for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So is it yours yet? if so we gonna see it in Denver? Hopefully MOSTHATED'S 63 Imp will be at the show. I will probably get my new wheels and underhood mirrors next week I'll take some pics when I get it all together. Oh by the way the 63 looks like a realy good start


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 25 2007, 10:20 PM~7981281
> *So is it yours yet? if so we gonna see it in Denver? Hopefully MOSTHATED'S 63 Imp will be at the show. I will probably get my new wheels and underhood mirrors next week I'll take some pics when I get it all together. Oh by the way the 63 looks like a realy good start
> *


yeah homie I'm getting it after ther Denver show...I'm just gonna flip it though............gotta compete with guys like you  :biggrin: 
post pics when you get those wheels and mirrors up homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 26 2007, 08:46 AM~7982283
> *yeah homie I'm getting it after ther Denver show...I'm just gonna flip it though............gotta compete with guys like you   :biggrin:
> post pics when you get those wheels and mirrors up homie
> *


So after you flip it then what are you gonna buy? are you gonna do anything to it first maybe finish the paint job change the wheels or anything?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats a nice 63.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

NOTHING TO IT BUT TO DO IT ROY ROY!!!! GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLEN IN FULL FORCE FOR 2008 HOMIE.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 26 2007, 09:01 AM~7982644
> *So after you flip it then what are you gonna buy? are you gonna do anything to it first maybe finish the paint job change the wheels or anything?
> *


yeah imma keep my white spokes and just finish the fender


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7983656
> *NOTHING TO IT BUT TO DO IT ROY ROY!!!! GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLEN IN FULL FORCE FOR 2008 HOMIE.......
> *


what up Chuck dog ,,,yeah gotta step up the game homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU AINT SAID A THANG HOMIE, YOU KNOW WHAT WE PACKING FOR 2008.....WE CANT WAIT HOMIE......GOODTIMES.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7983495
> *Thats a nice 63.
> *


thanks homie can't wait to see yours in person,I've heard it's hard as hell :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 25 2007, 07:06 PM~7980118
> *no problem homie got one waiting for you
> *


 :biggrin: 

Damn thats a real nice 63. You will be able to flip that fast as hell engine clean as hell and undercarriage in great shape. Interior brand new. You hit the lotto with that one. :biggrin: I would have a hard time gettin rid of it once it was mine.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7983665
> *yeah imma keep my white spokes and just finish the fender
> *


so whats that guy gonna put on your monte those hotrod wheels? you can give em to me I'm trying to sell a daily elco I have and the hotrodders will love it :cheesy: the 63 looks good your gonna put your white spokes on it and change your mind watch


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the white spokes will look good.You might change your mind.Will see.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

IS THAT SIX TRE IN YOUR DRIVEWAY ALREADY ROY ROY!!! COMMON WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKK ROYYYYYYY!! DONT EVEN SWEAT THE DENVER SHOW, SHIT THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.....GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LIKE NIKE ......."JUST DO IT"


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 27 2007, 05:14 AM~7986926
> *IS THAT SIX TRE IN YOUR DRIVEWAY ALREADY ROY ROY!!! COMMON WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKK ROYYYYYYY!!  DONT EVEN SWEAT THE DENVER SHOW, SHIT THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.....GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LIKE NIKE ......."JUST DO IT"
> *


JUST SAY WHAT I SAY ROY FUUUUUUCK IIIIIT! :biggrin: AND THAN THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU DID EITHER WAY YOU MAKE OUT HOMIE GT 4 LIFE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd swap him finish the fender clean it up finish putting in the interior put the wheels on it and some small stuff and enter that into the Denver show fuck it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just letting the Co homies know I have this for sale runs good has new rims,tires,altenator,water pump,fuel pump and is mechanically sound. I also did a bunch of odds and ends so someone who is gonna build it like change the front bumper the old one had holes in it and to rechrome would not be good this one is just stuff like that $1000 firm


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wus up to all the Goodtimers and other riderz in colorado. What went down this weekend. Post up the pics. 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The topic has been slow today.Everyone must be at the park or something.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So has everyone entered the denver show already?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 29 2007, 07:32 PM~8003429
> *So has everyone entered the denver show already?
> *


not yet,you?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I did but still not sure if my ride will be done. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7988727
> *Just letting the Co homies know I have this for sale runs good has new rims,tires,altenator,water pump,fuel pump and is mechanically sound. I also did a bunch of odds and ends so someone who is gonna build it like change the front bumper the old one had holes in it and to rechrome would not be good this one is just stuff like that $1000 firm
> 
> 
> ...


Just letting everyone know I sold this ride in 24 hrs :0 people are looking for the cheap rides so this is a good place to sell those I guess and I'm gonna send my entry form off on Friday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I shoot in my entry form and say I change my car by then will they still let me in?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 30 2007, 06:48 PM~8010578
> *If I shoot in my entry form and say I change my car by then will they still let me in?
> *


No there is no substitutions....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 30 2007, 09:30 PM~8011762
> *Whats up?
> *


Whats up fool?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Drinking a beer.Just came in from working on the yard.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8011792
> *Drinking a beer.Just came in from working on the yard.
> *


must be nice wish you were up when I got out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Noway will be in bed.Some people work in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS COLORAD GOODTIMES FROM IRAQ PASSING THRU :wave: SEND SOME PICS OF YOU GUYS CRUZING SINCE WE CAN'T CRUZ OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's up to all the ridaz and all the GOODTIMERS out there in Colorado. Keep puttin it down. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

keep putting in work for the low low sceen in colorado!!!!GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS STAYING TRUE.............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 31 2007, 11:13 PM~8020244
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wheres all my CO riders at.Cant forget my Ro riders.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co I'll post pics of my ride on the new wheels later on today :cheesy:


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn, this topic blew up huh...? thats wats up..! :biggrin: 
Wats the shops like out there...? There any close to or in colorado springs..? 
Im deployed rite now and should be heading back in nov. lookin to get sum things started but dont know if i wanna get them started from out here and have them ready for wen i get to co. springs, or wait and be there to watch my projects unfold while im there....gotta 85 regal and a few projects on here have caught my eye so i should have a few projects to keep me busy during the winters  

I got some pm's from some of u guys in Goodtimes CC. thanx for showing love homies. Couldnt get back to u guys, dont have alot of computer time u know.

Much respect to everyone doing it big up in colorado and to all the clubs holding it down.....Cant wait to get there myself and cruise around....

Peace,

Sgt Rodriguez.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres a few pics of my new wheels I don't like the way the pics came out I like the wheels though but I'm being told that the gold ones were better but I like it now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 3 2007, 06:29 AM~8031974
> *heres a few pics of my new wheels I don't like the way the pics came out I like the wheels though but I'm being told that the gold ones were better but I like it now.
> 
> 
> ...


looks GOOD homie I think those go alot better than the all gold because the bumpers are chrome,sets it off just right imo :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 3 2007, 08:02 AM~8032024
> *looks GOOD homie I think those go alot better than the all gold because  the bumpers are chrome,sets it off just right imo  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey thanks thats what I figured I don't know I might go with a gold KO though but haven't made up my mind


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I changed the chrome knockoff to a gold one through some convincing and it looks better


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats up with the pics from the Bowling Alley pinche ROY ROY??GOODTIMESCC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 5 2007, 02:29 AM~8043894
> *Whats up with the pics from the Bowling Alley pinche ROY ROY??GOODTIMESCC
> *


I'll get em up tonight....gotta go to work right now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON EVERYBODY JUST GOT BACK HERE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO AND JUST BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................GOODTIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 5 2007, 05:25 PM~8048242
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


yeah my batteries ran dead in the camera but it's all GOOD ...we all had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 6 2007, 11:52 AM~8053332
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up Roller :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Colorado there is A car show in Canon City on June 30th....hit me up for a form if you'd like to go


----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ROY ROY!!!! KEEP IT ROLLEN OUT THERE HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME!!!! DONT SWEAT IT ROLLERZ WILL BE ROLLEN OUT THAT WAY FOR SHIZZLE COME 2008......C- YOU HOMIES ON CENTRAL IN BURQUE.....CHUCKIEBOY ONE TRIZZLE...............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 7 2007, 02:16 AM~8058082
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ROY ROY!!!! KEEP IT ROLLEN OUT THERE HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!  DONT SWEAT IT ROLLERZ WILL BE ROLLEN OUT THAT WAY FOR SHIZZLE COME 2008......C- YOU HOMIES ON CENTRAL IN BURQUE.....CHUCKIEBOY ONE TRIZZLE...............GOODTIMES CC
> *


you need to stop watching that doggie fizzle show out there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

post some info on that show.I might just check it out.not to show.Dont look like im going to show in Denver either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8060262
> *post some info on that show.I might just check it out.not to show.Dont look like im going to show in Denver either.
> *


That sucks homie ,at least you got a ride that's worth the wait though....imo no car compares to the Sexy Trey


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 6 2007, 05:35 PM~8055581
> *what up Roller  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE, HOWS IS IT GOING IN COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEEPING IT REAL_@Jun 6 2007, 07:10 PM~8056121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up everybody this topic is moving kind of slow anybody riding out there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 8 2007, 05:16 AM~8064920
> *Whats up everybody this topic is moving kind of slow anybody riding out there?
> *


what up homie you going to the show in Canon City?


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

whats up to all goodtimes "familia"  LOS ANGELES CHECKING IN


> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 9 2007, 05:28 AM~8071034
> *what up homie you going to the show in Canon City?
> *


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

NICE , ALWAYS FAMILIA


> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 5 2007, 04:09 PM~8048137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up guys?Sure is a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

COMO SIEMPRE!!! NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 9 2007, 07:34 AM~8071156
> *whats up to all goodtimes "familia"   LOS ANGELES CHECKING IN
> *


What up Los :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Who's watching the fight tonight?Were watching the fight and just kickin it.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Q-vo Colorado Riders? Just passing through from neighboring Utah!
Any shows going down in your area?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jun 9 2007, 09:36 PM~8074313
> *Q-vo Colorado Riders? Just passing through from neighboring Utah!
> Any shows going down in your area?
> *


GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WILL BE HOSTING ITS FIRST LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN 2008 HOMIE, ITS IN THE WORKS AS WE SPEAK AND WE WANT ALL THE UTAH RIDERS TO SHOW IN NUMBERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 9 2007, 07:28 AM~8071034
> *what up homie you going to the show in Canon City?
> *


I don't think so, are you going? I think you posted about it a page or so back is it a lowrider show or whats the deal and when is it?


----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 10 2007, 07:54 AM~8075505
> *I don't think so, are you going? I think you posted about it a page or so back is it a lowrider show or whats the deal and when is it?
> *


Not really a lowrider show,they do have a lowrider category,depending on how many lows are there is the number of categories they will make


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Miguel Cotto kicked ass!!! :biggrin: Boricua's stand up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 10 2007, 10:55 AM~8075924
> *Miguel Cotto kicked ass!!!  :biggrin: Boricua's stand up!!!
> *


What up doggie you have pics of your car hopping???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

STILL STANDING GOODTIMERS AND THE CLOCK IS TICKING TILL ARE REUINION........DAMN I CANT WAIT FOR 2008 ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKEN!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO HOPPER COMMING OUT 2008...........OH SHIT ROY WHAT DO I HAVE UP MY SLEEVE FOR OUR CHAPTER HOMIE, YOULL SEE...................AINT NO CHIPPEN IN THIS FAMILIA GOODTIMESCC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I found that ls monte carlo Its in my back yard :cheesy: I got it for cheap I don't know when but I'm gonna put in my own work and do a full frame wrap and make it a 4 pumper. I don't think I'm planning on back bumpering it but you never know MOST HATED needs a ride like this to rep the streets and it will be MOST HATED built to I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 11 2007, 03:40 PM~8084233
> *I found that ls monte carlo Its in my back yard :cheesy:  I got it for cheap I don't know when but I'm gonna put in my own work and do a full frame wrap and make it a 4 pumper. I don't think I'm planning on back bumpering it but you never know MOST HATED needs a ride like this to rep the streets and it will be MOST HATED built to I'll post pics of it tomorrow.
> *


GOOD luck on the built homie keep us posted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8084891
> *Sounds like fun.
> *


what does? Building my monte or repping the streets with that MOST HATED plaque in the back window or maybe we should put it on the bottom side of the car because thats all the haters are gonna see when I'm coming down the street :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 11 2007, 06:14 PM~8084904
> *GOOD luck on the built homie keep us posted
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Will see.That would be cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 11 2007, 11:14 PM~8087346
> *Will see.That would be cool.
> *


yeah I think it would but like I said not really looking to compete just a nice cruise hop you know heres some pics. he did a bunch of work to the engine it's clean he just got the carb stolen from him so thats missing.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 10 2007, 11:33 AM~8076120
> *What up doggie you have pics of your car hopping???
> *


Nah we have a videotape from last year!!! You will see it in Denver for sure!!! I got a couple of tricks up my sleeve...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 10:46 AM~8089343
> *yeah I think it would but like I said not really looking to compete just a nice cruise hop you know heres some pics. he did a bunch of work to the engine it's clean he just got the carb stolen from him so thats missing.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Monte by the way!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Saturday June 16th Xquizite Nights!!! All out kick it night at the Queen Bee'n parking lot!!! 7 p.m. all club's, individual's and anybody who wants to kick it is welcomed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2007, 09:33 AM~8095967
> *Clean Monte by the way!!!
> *


thanks I got it dirt cheap :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

............................................GOODTIMES CC.....................................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 13 2007, 10:23 AM~8096319
> *thanks I got it dirt cheap :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see that done!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...............SEE YOU SOON CABRONES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................FULLTIMERS......................................................TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

To the top for the CO Riders.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 15 2007, 10:23 PM~8114437
> *To the top for the CO Riders.
> *


hows the 3 going? come on man you can do it lets get that bish done and take it to the show


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im trying my bumpers just came in and I ordered some more parts.So well see what happens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 16 2007, 06:13 AM~8115472
> *Im trying my bumpers just came in and I ordered some more parts.So well see what happens.
> *


I'll try to swing by and check it out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That will work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 16 2007, 06:53 AM~8115515
> *That will work.
> *


have some beer ready :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

This early.The lick ant open yet.When are coming by.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 16 2007, 06:58 AM~8115523
> *This early.The lick ant open yet.When are coming by.
> *


 probably later unless the bumpers are already on


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit I had baseball late last night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll probably stop by real quick this morning


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

719 Xquizite representer!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC.....KEEP IT ROLLEN AND THE TIME IS GETTING CLOSER!!!...GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thoes pics are cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Somebody has money that's a nice neighbor(HOOD) :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that went to Xquizite Nights!!! Ruthless Kustoms, Superiors, Traditions, Southern Fantasies, Seductive Minis and all the other clubs and individual riders that showed up to represent their clubs!!! Don't miss part 2 coming soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 18 2007, 07:30 AM~8125834
> *Thanks to everyone that went to Xquizite Nights!!! Ruthless Kustoms, Superiors, Traditions, Southern Fantasies, Seductive Minis and all the other clubs and individual riders that showed up to represent their clubs!!! Don't miss part 2 coming soon!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wish we could've been there Fes,glad you had a Goodtime...hope to make part 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 18 2007, 09:42 PM~8131053
> *wish we could've been there Fes,glad you had a Goodtime...hope to make part 2
> *


Yea definately!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my underhood mirror kit I already put it on just waiting to dry and then put the hood back on and I added 6" cylinders in the front so ready for Denver show now :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN GOODTIMERS YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE!!!! WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND ADD SOME MORE CANDY AND SPOKES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres some pics of the car taken today I have the hood off because I installed those mirrors on it so it's drying now just trying to rep that MOSTHATED all day everyday this is a 24/7 ryder right here


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking Good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 21 2007, 05:32 PM~8150075
> *Looking Good.
> *


Thanks can't wait until the show it's almost here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2007, 04:38 PM~8149759
> *heres some pics of the car taken today I have the hood off because I installed those mirrors on it so it's drying now just trying to rep that MOSTHATED all day everyday this is a 24/7 ryder right here
> 
> 
> ...


The Elco is lookin' clean as fuck!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2007, 11:37 PM~8152516
> *The Elco is lookin' clean as fuck!!!
> *


Thanks man just trying to do what I can to keep the movement going and keep the car looking as good as I can


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

MOST HATED WHATS UP HOMIE? SO HOW MANY RIDES YOU GUYS HAVE OUT THERE IN LA JUNTA FROM MOST HATED CC? IS THE LOWRIDER SCENE OK OUT THAT WAY? IM ORIGANLEY FROM THE LOS ANGELES AREA "BORN AND RAISED", AND I WAS JUST WONDERING BECUSE IVE ONLY SEEN WHAT THEY GOT IN PUEBLO AND THE SPRINGS! IM STILL LEARNING THE AREAS IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin: I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDES OUT THERE AND THEY ARE SLOWLY CREEPEN OUT ONE AT A TIME, BUT THATS COO HOMIE TO SEE YOU ALWAYS REPEN YOUR CLUB...SHOWS HEART !!!!! GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 22 2007, 06:01 AM~8153266
> *MOST HATED WHATS UP HOMIE?  SO HOW MANY RIDES YOU GUYS HAVE OUT THERE IN LA JUNTA FROM MOST HATED CC?  IS THE LOWRIDER SCENE OK OUT THAT WAY? IM ORIGANLEY FROM THE LOS ANGELES AREA "BORN AND RAISED",  AND I WAS JUST WONDERING BECUSE IVE ONLY SEEN WHAT THEY GOT IN PUEBLO AND THE SPRINGS!  IM STILL LEARNING THE AREAS IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin: I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDES OUT THERE AND THEY ARE SLOWLY CREEPEN OUT ONE AT A TIME, BUT THATS COO HOMIE TO SEE YOU ALWAYS REPEN YOUR CLUB...SHOWS HEART !!!!! GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> *


I rep my club and the lowrider movement what up chuckieboy13? Not much here man just trying to do the damn thing and as far as low lows here honestly might sound kind of fucked up or conceded but only my ride and my brothers and my homies if you look at it it's just us 3 in the club were small but have nice quality rides Roy will probably tell you when he sees all three of our rides at the Denver show.Theres a couple of other rides but there not doing too much hopefully they do and we can kick this southeaster lowrider movement. I'll post pics for ya later later. Hey Roy we were thinking of putting on a small bbq down here in LJ do you think you can get a couple of homies to bring a ride or two down to kick it? Get at me and hopefully MOSTHATED and GOODTIMES can put it down together were different clubs but part of the same Familia homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...I FEEL YOU HOMIE WE ALL PART OF THE SAME MOVEMENT............."LOWRIDING"................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 22 2007, 06:16 AM~8153288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...I FELL YOU HOMIE LL PERT OF THE SAME CAUSE.............."LOWRIDING"................................
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sometime after the car show would be cool.I can smell the BBQ already....... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 22 2007, 06:23 AM~8153294
> *Sometime after the car show would be cool.I can smell the BBQ already....... :biggrin:
> *


me too I'm hungry :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont eat until the BBQ so we can see how much food you can eat..... :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 22 2007, 06:27 AM~8153302
> *Dont eat until the BBQ so we can see how much food you can eat..... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2007, 05:11 AM~8153284
> *I rep my club and the lowrider movement what up chuckieboy13? Not much here man just trying to do the damn thing and as far as low lows here honestly might sound kind of fucked up or conceded but only my ride and my brothers and my homies if you look at it it's just us 3 in the club were small but have nice quality rides Roy will probably tell you when he sees all three of our rides at the Denver show.Theres a couple of other rides but there not doing too much hopefully they do and we can kick this southeaster lowrider movement. I'll post pics for ya later later. Hey Roy we were thinking of putting on a small bbq down here in LJ do you think you can get a couple of homies to bring a ride or two down to kick it? Get at me and hopefully MOSTHATED and GOODTIMES can put it down together were different clubs but part of the same Familia homie
> *


Yeah that would be firme homie I'll see what cars can make it down and hit you back up.Where you staying for the Denver show?You staying Sunday night after the cruise?
I'll be on Federal at the Days Inn.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 22 2007, 08:30 AM~8153745
> *Yeah that would be firme homie I'll see what cars can make it down and hit you back up.Where you staying for the Denver show?You staying Sunday night after the cruise?
> I'll be on Federal at the Days Inn.
> *


you know I'll be there sunday night homie we gonna go party or what? I'm staying at the motel 6


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up people?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8161485
> *Whats up people?
> *


what up homie....ready for Denver?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:biggrin: HELLO THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2007, 04:00 PM~8162319
> *:biggrin: HELLO THERE
> *


Whatz up big homie!!! How are you doin'? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IM GOOD WENT TO A PARADE THEN A HOTROD SHOW ONLY LOWRIDER THERE IT WAS COOL AND ME AND MY WIFE WENT CRUZING TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im ready for Denver.Dont know if my ride is but the party is still the same.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 24 2007, 12:35 AM~8164629
> *Im ready for Denver.Dont know if my ride is but the party is still the same.
> *


yeah homie GOODTIMES and MOST HATED are definately gonna have to party in Denver :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2007, 11:58 PM~8164297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car looks good on the new wheels


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2007, 11:56 PM~8164292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you glad you and your family are doin' good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like the show is going to be cool.We should get together saturday for a beer.Sunday is going to be more of a cruise thing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 24 2007, 09:57 AM~8165468
> *Sounds like the show is going to be cool.We should get together saturday for a beer.Sunday is going to be more of a cruise thing.
> *


Sunday is a cruise thing but with Beer afterwards


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 24 2007, 01:44 AM~8164673
> *yeah homie GOODTIMES and MOST HATED are definately gonna have to party in Denver :thumbsup:
> *


x54684691684651684


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8166139
> *Sunday is a cruise thing but with Beer afterwards
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 24 2007, 01:44 AM~8164673
> *yeah homie GOODTIMES and MOST HATED are definately gonna have to party in Denver :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We'll be in Denver too!!! Can't wait to get on Federal!!! Take your battery chargers to Denver wit' you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 25 2007, 07:13 PM~8174662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see your car in the hop.. Shouldn't need a battery charger for one day of cruising.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 25 2007, 06:13 PM~8174662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you staying the night Sunday?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 26 2007, 06:29 AM~8177573
> *you staying the night Sunday?
> *


Yea im staying Saturday and Sunday coming back Monday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 26 2007, 06:21 PM~8182698
> *Yea im staying Saturday and Sunday coming back Monday!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool me too what hotel you staying at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 26 2007, 07:27 PM~8182743
> *cool me too what hotel you staying at?
> *


The Holiday Inn that's right after you pass I-70!!! :biggrin: Last time we stayed over there we partied with K.J. from Cali Swangin' and a bunch of car clubs so we decided to try it again!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 26 2007, 06:27 PM~8182743
> *cool me too what hotel you staying at?
> *


cool I'll be @Days Inn on Federal...I'm sure we'll cross roads homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had to make a post.The topic was falling behind.It wasent even on the first page. :biggrin:


----------



## darkfader (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry if I am thread jacking can anyone recommend a shop in Colorado that can either do Air RIde or Hydraulics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkfader_@Jun 27 2007, 03:04 PM~8188449
> *Sorry if I am thread jacking can anyone recommend a shop in Colorado that can either do Air RIde or Hydraulics.
> *


FINO'S TIRES N WHEELS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes,which show you hitting Saturday homie?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 27 2007, 03:51 PM~8189221
> *FINO'S TIRES N WHEELS
> *


HIS BROTHER, ROBERTS TIRE AND WHEELS, ROBERT IS THE BEST IN COLORADO HE HAS COUNTLESS LOWRIDER COVER CARS AND DOES ENGRAVING HARDLINES AND ANYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF AND IS A COOL GUY, STAYED AND HELPED ME FOR A HOUR AFTER HE WAS RUNNING LATE TO SET UP FOR THE DENVER SHOW LAST YEAR. AFTER THAT SHOOTING AT FINO'S I DONT EVEN KNOW IF THAT PLACE IS STILL OPEN CAUSE ITS NOT WERE IT USED TO BE, WHEN I DROVE BY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 27 2007, 08:12 PM~8190552
> *HIS BROTHER, ROBERTS TIRE AND WHEELS, ROBERT IS THE BEST IN COLORADO HE HAS COUNTLESS LOWRIDER COVER CARS AND DOES ENGRAVING HARDLINES AND ANYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF AND IS A COOL GUY, STAYED AND HELPED ME FOR A HOUR AFTER HE WAS RUNNING LATE TO SET UP FOR THE DENVER SHOW LAST YEAR. AFTER THAT SHOOTING AT FINO'S I DONT EVEN KNOW IF THAT PLACE IS STILL OPEN CAUSE ITS NOT WERE IT USED TO BE, WHEN I DROVE BY
> *


ROBERT was a dick to my homie so I don't think I'd go there if it was me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 27 2007, 06:14 PM~8189812
> *What up Fes,which show you hitting Saturday homie?
> *


Im not sure but I think im staying in town!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 27 2007, 08:47 PM~8190862
> *ROBERT was a dick to my homie so I don't think I'd go there if it was me
> *


For hydraulics go to Sam's Hydraulics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 27 2007, 07:49 PM~8190888
> *For hydraulics go to Sam's Hydraulics!!!
> *


LOL shit homie I'm learning Lowriding 101 next year,I'll be damn if another fucker that's not me or a club member ever touches my ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 27 2007, 08:53 PM~8190928
> *LOL shit homie I'm learning Lowriding 101 next year,I'll be damn if another fucker that's not me or a club member ever touches my ride
> *


I do my own installations I ain't paying nobody to cut my ride I'm the only one touching it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 27 2007, 10:14 PM~8191591
> *I do my own installations I ain't paying nobody to cut my ride I'm the only one touching it
> *


You both right about that!!! Can't nobody at any shop say they have done anything to my ride (as far as hydraulics) but homeboy want's somebody in Denver so I suggested Sam's!!!  He's cool as a fan!!! I've bought parts from him and he is alwayz helpful...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 27 2007, 07:49 PM~8190888
> *For hydraulics go to Sam's Hydraulics!!!
> *


I HEARD THIS PLACE IS GOOD ALSO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TAKE IT TO MOSTHATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2007, 02:26 PM~8195706
> *TAKE IT TO MOSTHATED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So who is showing in the denver car show?Do you know if your inside or outside?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 29 2007, 07:54 PM~8205607
> *So who is showing in the denver car show?Do you know if your inside or outside?
> *


ALWAYS IN AND OUTDOORS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 29 2007, 10:03 PM~8205936
> *ALWAYS IN AND OUTDOORS
> *


He's asking if your car was qualified to be indoors or not :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2007, 02:05 AM~8207099
> *He's asking if your car was qualified to be indoors or not :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD NICE CARS OUTSIDE, NICER CARS INSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

SO I take it that no one knows yet about the car show........Just wondering.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 30 2007, 07:49 AM~8207625
> *SO I take it that no one knows yet about the car show........Just wondering.
> *


SORRY BIG DADDY MISUNDERSTOOD YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my conformation and it says I'll be on the *ARENA FLOOR* No bull shitting thats what it says :0 so *MOST HATED* moving up in the 07


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY is always on the main floor X 3 or 4. You know how we do, tak'n over the lowrider world!     

Congrats MOST HATED!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 30 2007, 02:21 PM~8209142
> *ROLLERZONLY is always on the main floor X 3 or 4. You know how we do, tak'n over the lowrider world!
> 
> Congrats MOST HATED!
> *


Thank you and big up to the BIG BAD RO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE HOMIE JULIAN REPEN THE COLORADO CHAPTER IN OUR MOTHER LAND EAST LOS ANGELES, "HOME OF THE OG LOWRIDERS"!!!! WE COMMING TO A STATE NEAR YOU.....CONGRATS MOST HATED AND WILL SEE YOU VATOS THERE ROLLERZ.................GOODTIMES CC COLORADO.......719 RIDERZ...............


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE JULIAN FROM COLORADO, FOR MAKING TO THE ANNUAL CHAPTER'S MEETING AND OUR FAMOUS HIGHLAND PARQUE SHOW!!! GOODTIMES CC........WHAT IT DO?????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

MAKE SURE YOU VATOS STOP AT "TRUUCHAS" BOOTH AT THE DENVER SUPER SHOW TO PICK UP THE NEW DVD VOLUME #26 WITH THE BIG GOODTIMES CC ON THE COVER REPEN THAT BACK BUMPER SHIT!!!!!









GOODTIMES CC TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY ROY PM ME HOMIE AND LET ME KNOW HOW THE MEETING WENT TODAY ESE!!!! GRACIAS..GOODTIMES DOING BIG THANGS DOG.. SHIT CANT WAIT TILL 2008 WILL BE FULL FORCE IN THE 719 NEXT YEAR!!!!!WHAT IT DO HOMIE!!! GOODTIMES CC










WAY TO REP COLORADO "TRAVIESO" MADE THE HOMIES IN IRAQ PROUD HOMIE.....IF YOU AINT FULLTIMING YOU AINT GOODTIMING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

THANKS CHUCKIEBOY13


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Went to a show today just to mess around but got 1st place in hydros!!! The picture sucks it wasn't even at it's highest point but better than nuthin'!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 30 2007, 06:38 PM~8210141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 30 2007, 05:38 PM~8210141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD SOME FUN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My homeboy jus e-mailed me dis pic and I like it better!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: Nice pic


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC DOING IT BIG!!!! KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!! GOODTIMES CC....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thoes impalas look tight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 1 2007, 07:23 AM~8212189
> *Thoes impalas look tight.
> *


What up Impala 63
Congrats on the Arena floor Larry,all that work paid off .Good thing you didn't get rid of it yet :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What inches you hitting Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 08:28 AM~8212208
> *What inches you hitting Fes?
> *


Im not really sure we did not really measure it but my guess is low 40's!!! I haven't charged my batteries since the end of May when I went to West Side fun run, But my real front pump and dump is goin' in this week for Super Show!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES.....................WORLD WIDE!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 1 2007, 08:59 AM~8212300
> *GOODTIMES.....................WORLD WIDE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tight lock up in the back!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 07:54 AM~8212285
> *Im not really sure we did not really measure it but my guess is low 40's!!! I haven't charged my batteries since the end of May when I went to West Side fun run, But my real front pump and dump is goin' in this week for Super Show!!!!
> *


Nice homie,how did the show go ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It was cool!!! They had like a concert all day!!! Real family atmosphere!!! No fights, It was fun but it was hot as hell!!! Did you guys go to Canon City? How was that if you went?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:05 AM~8212318
> *It was cool!!! They had like a concert all day!!! Real family atmosphere!!! No fights, It was fun but it was hot as hell!!! Did you guys go to Canon City? How was that if you went?
> *


Yeah we hit up Canon City it was cool...not as big as we thought but we took home lowrider category with me getting first.Then a few of us hit up Grocery wharehouse....damn that place gets packed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I was gonna go to Grocery Warehouse but I was tired as hell!!! Yea we took home like 4 trophies at this show, it was cool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:11 AM~8212329
> *Yea I was gonna go to Grocery Warehouse but I was tired as hell!!! Yea we took home like 4 trophies at this show, it was cool!!!
> *


are you guys staying in Denver next weekend,if so what hotel you guys at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:12 AM~8212334
> *are you guys staying in Denver next weekend,if so what hotel you guys at?
> *


Some of us are stayin' at that Holiday Inn right after you pass 70, and some of us are staying at The Super 8 right by the coliseum I think, But all this guys got their acceptance letters, you already know we are all outdoors :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:17 AM~8212341
> *Some of us are stayin' at that Holiday Inn right after you pass 70, and some of us are staying at The Super 8 right by the coliseum I think, But all this guys got their acceptance letters, you already know we are all outdoors  :biggrin:
> *


I haven't got mine yet...Imma have to see if it came yesterday,You guys are gonna cruise Sunday night right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be at the Days in with some other heads from the Springs on Federal


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:18 AM~8212345
> *I haven't got mine yet...Imma have to see if it came yesterday,You guys are gonna cruise Sunday night right?
> *


Yea we're all gonna cruise till they kick us off Fed!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:21 AM~8212352
> *Yea we're all gonna cruise till they kick us off Fed!!!
> *


lol yeah they use to kick us off til I got smart and got our hotel on Federal...they can't say nada anymore :biggrin: 
Can't wait to cruise with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I can't wait either!!! Remember we were all suppose to cruise after Cinco De Mayo but it was raining like crazy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:41 AM~8212409
> *Yea I can't wait either!!! Remember we were all suppose to cruise after Cinco De Mayo but it was raining like crazy!!!
> *


yeah that sucked.It was like that in Denver last year too  
We'll make up for it this week though :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:42 AM~8212413
> *yeah that sucked.It was like that in Denver last year too
> We'll make up for it this week though :biggrin:
> *


Definitely!!! :biggrin: What are you guys doin' Saturday night?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

probably just drinking a few at the hotel watching the boxing match on HBO....you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Some people were talkin' about goin to Dave and Buster's but I don't know!!! What boxing match is goin on? I know UFC is goin to be on!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2007, 08:51 AM~8212447
> *Some people were talkin' about goin to Dave and Buster's but I don't know!!! What boxing match is goin on? I know UFC is goin to be on!!!
> *


Klitschko vs Brewster 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:53 AM~8212454
> *Klitschko vs Brewster 2
> *


Oh the heavyweights!!! I don't fuck wit the heavyweight class so much no more!!!  dissapointing most of the time!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

couple pics from yesterdays show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:56 AM~8212462
> *couple pics from yesterdays show
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:57 AM~8212464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your car is sittin' that three tough!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys?Hope it dont rain for the show because im outside too.Still working on the car.Still has no guts yet.See what happens in next couple of days.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 1 2007, 09:00 AM~8212478
> *Whats up guys?Hope it dont rain for the show because im outside too.Still working on the car.Still has no guts yet.See what happens in next couple of days.
> *


Goodluck homie at least you have the 4th to work on it also...when did you get your confirmation?In the mail or e-mail?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

In the mail.The paper was green.If your inside i think the paper is pink...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 1 2007, 09:05 AM~8212490
> *In the mail.The paper was green.If your inside i think the paper is pink...
> *


just checked mail...I'm outside too :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit I think it sucks being outside.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 1 2007, 09:08 AM~8212506
> *Shit I think it sucks being outside.
> *


Yeah me too but I guess I gotta wait til next year to even think about an indoor spot,I know I'll never make it with this ride.O'well I guess it's time to get a tent


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh well shit happens.Talk to you later.Better start working on my car....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone know where I can find plexi-glass mirror?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 09:10 AM~8212508
> *Yeah me too but I guess I gotta wait til next year to even think about an indoor spot,I know I'll never make it with this ride.O'well I guess it's time to get a tent
> *


YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN AND, YOU WILL BE INSIDE SOON IF YOU WANT TO BE, CAUSE I SEEN THE TIME IN YOUR RIDE, BUT THEY HAVE TO KEEP AT LEAST 5 REALLY NICE CARS OUTSIDE TO KEEP PEOPLE HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 10:10 AM~8212508
> *Yeah me too but I guess I gotta wait til next year to even think about an indoor spot,I know I'll never make it with this ride.O'well I guess it's time to get a tent
> *


I have been showing in Denver for like 7 years. It is not all about the quality of car you have. If you pre reg. early in the year and send them pictures, more than likely you will be indoors. My Navi has been featured in Lowrider magazine on a 3 page spread, just to give you an example of the quality. I have showed my Navigator there the last 4 years, and I have received confirmations for indoor and outdoor. When it was outdoor, I didn't send pics, and I pre registered in like May or later. Hopefully this will help you out for next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8213135
> *I have been showing in Denver for like 7 years. It is not all about the quality of car you have. If you pre reg. early in the year and send them pictures, more than likely you will be indoors. My Navi has been featured in Lowrider magazine on a 3 page spread, just to give you an example of the quality. I have showed my Navigator there the last 4 years, and I have received confirmations for indoor and outdoor. When it was outdoor, I didn't send pics, and I pre registered in like May or later. Hopefully this will help you out for next year!  :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it homie,so that must be your Green one huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 1 2007, 11:37 AM~8213049
> *YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN AND, YOU WILL BE INSIDE SOON IF YOU WANT TO BE, CAUSE I SEEN THE TIME IN YOUR RIDE, BUT THEY HAVE TO KEEP AT LEAST 5 REALLY NICE CARS OUTSIDE TO KEEP PEOPLE HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought about pre-registering early too,damn that was probably it


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 01:09 PM~8213155
> *appreciate it homie,so that must be your Green one huh?
> *


Yeah, but it's not green anymore. Just did a whole bunch of shit to it. Have to keep it on top you know. Hopefully it will be there in Denver, it's still in the shop as we speak :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homie called the lrm to ask about his spot inside or out and he pre registered early and they said don't matter when you register they wait until the deadline then go through the pre registered rides to see whos inside. I sent my form in on June 1 and I'm inside. But it's weird I seen some nice ass rides outside full radical so they have some system of doing it but like I said they said early registration has nothing to do with it

Whats up SEAN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 08:28 AM~8212207
> *What up Impala 63
> Congrats on the Arena floor Larry,all that work paid off .Good thing you didn't get rid of it yet :biggrin:
> *


Gracias ROY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROLLERZONLY719? Its joe from La Junta.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 10:27 AM~8212538
> *anyone know where I can find plexi-glass mirror?
> *


Try a glass shop the one in our town has it or can get it atleast


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 1 2007, 10:48 PM~8215569
> *Whats up ROLLERZONLY719? Its joe from La Junta.
> *


What's good bROther? Long time no talk. You guyz don't roll through Pueblo no more? PM me ur number so we can party in Denver.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2007, 05:04 PM~8213976
> *My homie called the lrm to ask about his spot inside or out and he pre registered early and they said don't matter when you register they wait until the deadline then go through the pre registered rides to see whos inside. I sent my form in on June 1 and I'm inside. But it's weird I seen some nice ass rides outside full radical so they have some system of doing it but like I said they said early registration has nothing to do with it
> 
> Whats up SEAN
> *


Not Much Homie, just try'n to get ready 4 Denver. Ur Elci is look'n real sick homie no lie. We need to party in Denver. We are staying at the usual spot.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 2 2007, 02:25 AM~8216871
> *Not Much Homie, just try'n to get ready 4 Denver. Ur Elci is look'n real sick homie no lie. We need to party in Denver. We are staying at the usual spot.
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So who has the fights saturday?UFC :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....GOODTIMERS GOODLUCK AT THE SUPER SHOW IN DENVER THIS WEEKEND!!! REP TO THE FULLEST!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd like to meet some of you guys from the colorado clubs up at the Denver show. It's nice to meet people that have the smae passion for lowriding like i do . I roll solo over here.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8229977
> *I'd like to meet some of you guys from the colorado clubs up at the Denver show. It's nice to meet people that have the smae passion for lowriding like i do . I roll solo over here.
> *


KEEP COMING IN HERE AND KEEP THIS TOPIC GOING, THIS SUNDAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 08:19 PM~8229977
> *I'd like to meet some of you guys from the colorado clubs up at the Denver show. It's nice to meet people that have the smae passion for lowriding like i do . I roll solo over here.
> *


When you see anybody with an Xquizite shirt tell them you wanna holla at Fes, so we can chop it up!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Post cars that your entering in the car show.................... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2......................LETS SEE THAT GOODTIMES LINE UP???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED doing it up 24/7 I just got done doing my border for my display it took me all night all I have to do is wrap it in carpet. MOSTHATED pulling an all nighter for the cause.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 08:19 PM~8229977
> *I'd like to meet some of you guys from the colorado clubs up at the Denver show. It's nice to meet people that have the smae passion for lowriding like i do . I roll solo over here.
> *


Look for the MOSTHATED car club were always glad to meet new people lets fucking party too. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 4 2007, 01:36 AM~8232173
> *Post cars that your entering in the car show.................... :biggrin:
> *


Do you want me to go over today or tomorrow to take pics of yours to post up in here so everyone can see the beautiful MOSTHATED 63???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Stop by...................... :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 4 2007, 09:22 AM~8233000
> *Stop by...................... :cheesy:
> *


heres the pics of your ride congradulations Jr the ride looks awesome


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That 63 looks sick. Are you guys partying saturday night or sunday and where at ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Both nights.Not sure yet.Might hit up RO see whats up..........


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8236842
> *Both nights.Not sure yet.Might hit up RO see whats up..........
> *


Thats my plan also maybe i can meet you guys saturday night.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you in the show?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No not this year unfortunately.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2007, 09:18 PM~8236782
> *heres the pics of  your ride congradulations Jr the ride looks awesome
> 
> 
> ...


 GAME OVER, ALL I HAVE TO SAY :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 4 2007, 11:22 PM~8237032
> *GAME OVER, ALL I HAVE TO SAY  :0
> *


Thats what respond the MOSTHATED crew was looking for :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8236896
> *Thats my plan also maybe i can meet you guys saturday night.
> *


pm me or impala63 with your cell phone and name and we can get in touch.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2007, 10:25 PM~8237044
> *Thats what respond the MOSTHATED crew was looking for :cheesy:
> *


THAT SHOULD BE THE ONLY RESPONSE YOU SHOULD EVER GET WHEN PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT THAT RIDE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2007, 09:18 PM~8236782
> *heres the pics of  your ride congradulations Jr the ride looks awesome
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit homie that is like the sickest Trey in Colorado,perfect blend of Gold and Chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats Up ROY...im back homie...i'll try to go to the show tomorrow if i dont fall asleep. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont know about all that but thanks anyway Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 6 2007, 08:41 AM~8247224
> *Whats Up ROY...im back homie...i'll try to go to the show tomorrow if i dont fall asleep.  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up dog....There's always day of show entry tambien. :biggrin: 
we need some more rides there.Try to make it if you can homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt drive safe and see ya at the show everyone


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 7 2007, 06:25 AM~8253159
> *ttt drive safe and see ya at the show everyone
> *


HAVE FUN AND TAKE PICTURES FOR US THAT CANT MAKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 6 2007, 08:41 AM~8247224
> *Whats Up ROY...im back homie...i'll try to go to the show tomorrow if i dont fall asleep.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT WAS FAST DOG......YOU CAME AND LEFT THAT QUICK AND WE STILL OUT HERE.....FUCK IT....GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK HOME PAULITO WITH YOUR FAMILIA......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS FUCKED UP IF IT RAINED IN DENVER AGAIN FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!!! GOODTIMES CC......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 8 2007, 09:28 PM~8262775
> *THATS FUCKED UP IF IT RAINED IN DENVER AGAIN FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!!! GOODTIMES CC......
> *


it sure as fuck did. As soon as I got outside around 2:00, it clouded up and started raining around 3. I hate that shit because the paint jobs can't pop without the sun. I took a few pics, I'll post later.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

POST PICS OF THA DENVER SHOW ANYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROY WHATS CRACKIN DOGG!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FUCKEN COLORADO WEATHER HOMIE....I SWEAR....LIKE LL COOL J SAYS ..IM GOING BACK TO CALI!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 9 2007, 01:38 PM~8266912
> *FUCKEN COLORADO WEATHER HOMIE....I SWEAR....LIKE LL COOL J SAYS ..IM GOING BACK TO CALI!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC
> *


yeah but it made it nice and cool and the floor was dry by the time the show was over good cruising weather ROY can verify MOSTHATED out on the strip after the show cruising and hittin switches. Oh and ROY I see you there locked and loaded down town looking real mean homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We took all three of our cars and all three placed 1st so you know *MOSTHATED be doing it MONSTER style*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres all three of our cars


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DO IT BIG LARRY, CARS LOOKED GOOD AS USUAL FIRST PLACE ALL THREE :0 , BUT BETWEEN ALL YOU GUYS ONLINE WERE ARE THE PICTURES :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2007, 04:55 PM~8268884
> *DO IT BIG LARRY, CARS LOOKED GOOD AS USUAL FIRST PLACE ALL THREE :0 , BUT BETWEEN ALL YOU GUYS ONLINE WERE ARE THE PICTURES :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was nice meeting Most Hated car club and partying with you guys. It was nice to meet you Roy from Good Times car club and talking. True hospitality from the Colorado clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I made a topic in post your rides. Good showing from Most Hated for sure, the Elco and 63 definately got more than a glance from me. Sorry, I don't dig dub rides so I didn't really check it out, nicely done tho.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: congrat's mosthated you 3 were looking strong sunday :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT 63 IS ICY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 9 2007, 06:08 PM~8268995
> *It was nice meeting Most Hated car club and partying with you guys. It was nice to meet you Roy from Good Times car club and talking. True hospitality from the Colorado clubs. :thumbsup:
> *


I had a fucking blast partying with you guys man lets do it again. Whats up with the Vegas show????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2007, 05:55 PM~8268884
> *DO IT BIG LARRY, CARS LOOKED GOOD AS USUAL FIRST PLACE ALL THREE :0 , BUT BETWEEN ALL YOU GUYS ONLINE WERE ARE THE PICTURES :uh:
> *


I got pics it was a long hot and beer drinking weekend I need some recovery time and I have to go to work in an hour :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 9 2007, 06:10 PM~8269007
> *I made a topic in post your rides.  Good showing from Most Hated for sure, the Elco and 63 definately got more than a glance from me.  Sorry, I don't dig dub rides so I didn't really check it out, nicely done tho.
> *


The regal had 13s on but because it was non lifted he went with those wheels I don't know he might go back to the 13s though we'll see but I like the way it looks has more undercarriage than a lot of low lows


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jul 9 2007, 06:34 PM~8269198
> *:thumbsup: congrat's mosthated you 3 were looking strong sunday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP ANY MORE PICS......ANYONE TAKE PICS OF THE BLVD??? ANY ONE HOPPING OR SERVING THE STREETS OF COLORADO!!!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 10 2007, 07:46 AM~8272963
> *WHATS UP ANY MORE PICS......ANYONE TAKE PICS OF THE BLVD??? ANY ONE HOPPING OR SERVING THE STREETS OF COLORADO!!!
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 10 2007, 05:46 AM~8272963
> *WHATS UP ANY MORE PICS......ANYONE TAKE PICS OF THE BLVD??? ANY ONE HOPPING OR SERVING THE STREETS OF COLORADO!!!
> *


my brother video cam'd the streets there was a hopper mobbing the strip but big nene and street life hydraulics had there hoppers on the trailer down town


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

So what's up next? I know they were passing flyers out. Reminiscing show at the Oasis is this Sunday. Uce is the week after


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8275264
> *So what's up next?  I know they were passing flyers out.  Reminiscing show at the Oasis is this Sunday.  Uce is the week after
> *


it's over for me Denver is like 3 hours away thats too far to be taking a trailer and all that shit back and fourth


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

When and where is the Uce show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We did alright and had fun at the show!!! Look at Anthony's best of show trophy!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool pic guys.What ride of yours took best of show.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8279137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO DO IT BIG DADDY, YOU GUYS ARE DEEP,


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8278957
> *When and where is the Uce show?
> *


July 29th at Westwood College


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 10 2007, 08:31 PM~8278957
> *When and where is the Uce show?
> *


what up Fes I didn't see you guys on the strip but I seen Roy???


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2007, 05:06 PM~8268551
> *heres all three of our cars
> 
> 
> ...


MOSTHATED looking real good Homies. All 3 high quality rides. You know you are always welcome to the ROLLERZONLY family, Reuben, Larry, and Joe.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 10 2007, 11:19 PM~8280486
> *MOSTHATED looking real good Homies. All 3 high quality rides. You know you are always welcome to the ROLLERZONLY family, Reuben, Larry, and Joe.
> *


Right on Sean I seen you at the show but you looked busy so I didn't want to jump up in the mix and say whats up. I didn't notice that was your navi outside right the orange one??? Looks good. I heard you had a 300 there also but we couldn't figure out which one it was. Congrats to the RO when I was kicking it waiting to leave I heard you and UCE going at it for all them damn trophies :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks ROLLERZONLY 719.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2007, 11:17 PM~8280472
> *what up Fes I didn't see you guys on the strip but I seen Roy???
> *


Man we went to Village Inn then I went back to the hotel and jumped in the hot tub!!! I was so tired, im telling you!!! I shouldn't partied the night before the show till like 3 a.m.!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8279258
> *Cool pic guys.What ride of yours took best of show.
> *


Anthony's civic!!! Believe me we where all shocked!!! He got a $500 dollar check and all!!! Just last summer we wouldn't let anything but traditionals in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2007, 09:35 PM~8279565
> *WAY TO DO IT BIG DADDY, YOU GUYS ARE DEEP,
> *


Thankz Plague!!! That wasn't even all of us two more of our guys placed two 2nd places but they had to hurry back to Springs, so they are not in the pic...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

big ups Fes you guys are looking GOOD can't wait til my Crew gets back in town and we are in full effect.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2007, 10:17 PM~8280472
> *what up Fes I didn't see you guys on the strip but I seen Roy???
> *


 :scrutinize: I seen that tight ass Elco too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8283297
> *big ups Fes you guys are looking GOOD can't wait til my Crew gets back in town and we are in full effect.
> *


Thankz Roy!!! Can't wait to see all the Good Times from the 719 back together!!! You represented hard at the Denver Show though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 11 2007, 09:45 AM~8283428
> *Thankz Roy!!! Can't wait to see all the Good Times from the 719 back together!!! You represented hard at the Denver Show though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog I did what I can  








I came back with this though :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite and Majestics!!! Da big X and Da big M!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Roy?It was cool to meet you and your people.I like the trade.Thanks for the use of the tent to................. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8284104
> *Whats up Roy?It was cool to meet you and your people.I like the trade.Thanks for the use of the tent to................. :biggrin:
> *


no problem dog GOOD to meet you....fucking inspiration ride homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 11 2007, 10:31 AM~8283309
> *:scrutinize:  I seen that tight ass Elco too :biggrin:
> *


your ride was looking mean locked up downtown doggie it looked like it was ready for some action :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the most humble peeps I've met!!! Big ups to UCE!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

XQUIZITE C.C. TAKING HOME BEST OF SHOWWWWWWWWW.   Thats cool.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 11 2007, 04:30 PM~8286087
> *XQUIZITE C.C. TAKING HOME BEST OF SHOWWWWWWWWW.    Thats cool.
> *


It was in street tuner class!!! But hey everything counts!!! I luved your car, clean as it can be!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 11 2007, 01:17 PM~8284991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BE CHOPPING IT UP WITH BIG PLAYERS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 11 2007, 05:41 PM~8286506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 11 2007, 05:58 PM~8286637
> *YOU BE CHOPPING IT UP WITH BIG PLAYERS
> *


I tried to pay my respect's to the people that paved the way for us!!! Kita is just a person you have to admire!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 11 2007, 02:41 AM~8281648
> *Right on Sean I seen you at the show but you looked busy so I didn't want to jump up in the mix and say whats up. I didn't notice that was your navi outside right the orange one??? Looks good. I heard you had a 300 there also but we couldn't figure out which one it was. Congrats to the RO when I was kicking it waiting to leave I heard you and UCE going at it for all them damn trophies :cheesy:
> *


Here are the pics of my Navi and My 300.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RO doing it up big.Looks good homie.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 11 2007, 07:45 PM~8287755
> *Here are the pics of my Navi and My 300.
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE NICE, REALLY LIKE THAT 300,WOMEN BE TRYIN TO JUMP IN AT THE LIGHT WHEN YOU STOP :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats the 300 we thought was yours because the grill and the vanderslice paint job looking good man


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

last time i was in denver i met these chiks from varrio most hated . you guys know them ?








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 11 2007, 10:28 PM~8289226
> *last time i was in denver i met these chiks from varrio most hated . you guys know them ?
> 
> 
> ...


ALL GIRLS THAT THROW GANG SIGNS SHOULD LOOK LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 11 2007, 11:28 PM~8289226
> *last time i was in denver i met these chiks from varrio most hated . you guys know them ?
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that year my women went to the show with me so I had to walk head down


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 11 2007, 07:41 PM~8286506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE SWAP. I'M SURE YOU'LL DO THE DAMN THING WITH THAT AS WELL. CONGRATS. 

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jul 12 2007, 05:09 AM~8290569
> *NICE SWAP. I'M SURE YOU'LL DO THE DAMN THING WITH THAT AS WELL. CONGRATS.
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


Thanks doggie,just gotta step up tha game.GOODTIMES being a conteneder in tha 08


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 12:43 AM~8289364
> *ALL GIRLS THAT THROW GANG SIGNS SHOULD LOOK LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


you mean they don't ?? lol yeah, these were some fine lookin gangster chicks ! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 12 2007, 06:38 PM~8296287
> *you mean they don't ?? lol yeah, these were some fine lookin gangster chicks ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN, SOMETIMES I MISS K.C. MOVED AWAY AT 19 TO UTAH TO GET A NEW START YOU GUYS BE RIDEN, SEEN YOU ON CALI SWANGIN, AND 360, DO THE DAMN THANG


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8296654
> *DAMN, SOMETIMES I MISS K.C. MOVED AWAY AT 19 TO UTAH TO GET A NEW START YOU GUYS BE RIDEN, SEEN YOU ON CALI SWANGIN, AND 360, DO THE DAMN THANG
> *


thanks bro. the lowridin sceen out here really sucks. but it's in our blood, so we go on the raod. fuck it. can't stop. won't stop. Majestics for life! i know there are riders in utah. what's it like out there ?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Im gonna go to some of the Chiefs games this year . I hope they dont stink it up. :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 12 2007, 09:26 PM~8297908
> *thanks bro. the lowridin sceen out here really sucks. but it's in our blood, so we go on the raod. fuck it. can't stop. won't stop. Majestics for life! i know there are riders in utah. what's it like out there ?
> *


WE JUST TRYIN TO DO WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING, MY COUSIN BE TELLING ME THEY STILL BE LETTIN LOOSE, ONE THING ABOUT KC IS THERE IS ALOT AND I MEAN ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH NICE RIDES, ON REAL D'S


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2007, 09:36 PM~8298007
> *Im gonna go to some of the Chiefs games this year . I hope they dont stink it up.  :angry:
> *


MY MOM LEAVES IN DENVER AND IS TILL A DIE HARD CHIEF FAN, EVERY YEAR SHES LIKE THIS IS THE CHIEFS YEAR.
what is up with my spelling :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz up Plague!?! Wish you could've been at the Denver show bro!!! It was fun!!! And your car would've done really good!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 10:55 PM~8298189
> *MY MOM LEAVES IN DENVER AND IS TILL A DIE HARD CHIEF FAN, EVERY YEAR SHES LIKE THIS IS THE CHIEFS YEAR.
> *


There is a bunch of us Chiefs fans here . As long as we beat the Donkys thats all i care about.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 12 2007, 09:57 PM~8298204
> *Whatz up Plague!?! Wish you could've been at the Denver show bro!!! It was fun!!! And your car would've done really good!!!
> *


I AM GONNA START TEARIN IT DOWN IF NOONE BUYS IT. LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN,NOT AS MUCH RAIN THIS YEAR, MY WIFE IS COMING DOWN HERE ON SUNDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up homies
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VYNE TYME, WRINKLES, fesboogie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2007, 09:57 PM~8298205
> *There is a bunch of us Chiefs fans here .  As long as we beat the Donkys  thats all i care about.
> *


THAT IS TRUE MET ALOT OF CHIEFS FANS IN DENVER,NEVER MADE A FOOTBALL GAME WENT TO THE ROCKIES, THEY GOT BROKE OFF, DIDNT MAKE A NUGGETS GAME EITHER,GUESS I WAS TO BUSY WORKING THAT SUCKS NOW I THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 10:03 PM~8298239
> *THAT IS TRUE MET ALOT OF CHIEFS FANS IN DENVER,NEVER MADE A FOOTBALL GAME WENT TO THE ROCKIES, THEY GOT BROKE OFF, DIDNT MAKE A NUGGETS GAME EITHER,GUESS I WAS TO BUSY WORKING THAT SUCKS NOW I THINK ABOUT IT
> *


what up Felipa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 12 2007, 10:03 PM~8298234
> *what up homies
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: VYNE TYME, WRINKLES, fesboogie
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU SHOULD FINISH THAT IMPALA HOW COME YOU WANT SOMETHING DIFFRENT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 10:05 PM~8298253
> *WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


not much dog just going through a bunch of offers on the Trey


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 11:03 PM~8298239
> *THAT IS TRUE MET ALOT OF CHIEFS FANS IN DENVER,NEVER MADE A FOOTBALL GAME WENT TO THE ROCKIES, THEY GOT BROKE OFF, DIDNT MAKE A NUGGETS GAME EITHER,GUESS I WAS TO BUSY WORKING THAT SUCKS NOW I THINK ABOUT IT
> *


I like it here. If i do move it will be into the hills but im not leaving Colo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2007, 10:06 PM~8298273
> *I like it here.  If i do move it will be into the hills but im not leaving Colo.
> *


you should move to the Springs homie and kick it with the GOODTIMES crew.... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2007, 10:06 PM~8298273
> *I like it here.  If i do move it will be into the hills but im not leaving Colo.
> *


I'M NOT GONNA LIE I COULDNT WAIT TO LEAVE CO. BUT THATS CAUSE I LIVED WAY OUT FROM EVERYTHING :uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 12 2007, 11:55 PM~8298189
> *MY MOM LEAVES IN DENVER AND IS TILL A DIE HARD CHIEF FAN, EVERY YEAR SHES LIKE THIS IS THE CHIEFS YEAR.
> *


 my shop is right bye the stadium,............. and let me tell you,there is no such thing as a cheifs year. :uh: :uh: these guys are too busy gettin drunk and chasin pussy. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 12 2007, 11:03 PM~8298234
> *what up homies
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: VYNE TYME, WRINKLES, fesboogie
> *


What up Roy!!! I'd keep da trey!!! :biggrin: The longer you have it the more attached your gonna get!!! Shit is a trey and itz clean as fuck!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I mcfadonna and me are the only folks from Denver here. Anyone going to the Oasis on Sunday for the show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn wish the Trey was ready....Imma have to start putting in OT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 13 2007, 10:37 AM~8301049
> *damn wish the Trey was ready....Imma have to start putting in OT
> *


no doubt and your a fool if you let it go just kidding about the fool but you should keep it ROY!!!!!!!!!!! I'll get those pics of the windows out to ya today let's just hope my brother has beer there :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 12 2007, 10:57 PM~8298204
> *Whatz up Plague!?! Wish you could've been at the Denver show bro!!! It was fun!!! And your car would've done really good!!!
> *


I'm tellin ya Fes you missed a good cruise in Denver I was tired as fuck partied the week before and helped with my bro's tre a little and working on my display partied all up in Denver I was tired as fuck when I got back but don't do that everyday so it's worth it at leasts I didn't :barf: this year guess I got my beer up from the week before and was ready like freddy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

THAT 'LL WORK HOMIE....YEAH I'M LEANING ON KEEPING IT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2.................GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2007, 12:47 PM~8302304
> *I'm tellin ya Fes you missed a good cruise in Denver I was tired as fuck partied the week before and helped with my bro's tre a little and working on my display partied all up in Denver I was tired as fuck when I got back but don't do that everyday so it's worth it at leasts I didn't :barf: this year guess I got my beer up from the week before and was ready like freddy :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was a bad ass cruise...I was mobbing with that flourecent yellow hopper for awhile,there was people everywhere


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 13 2007, 08:12 AM~8300032
> *I mcfadonna and me are the only folks from Denver here.  Anyone going to the Oasis on Sunday for the show?
> *


Ill be in Burque Sunday morning. No can do this time. I got off at 4am Saturday morning and went to sleep for a few hours to meet Tha Homie TRU505RYDA and UCE by 8am. Then stayed at the show till about 3pm came home and left Denver for Burque at 10pm. I was tired as fuck. But the Homies from Greely will be there i think.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2007, 01:47 PM~8302304
> *I'm tellin ya Fes you missed a good cruise in Denver I was tired as fuck partied the week before and helped with my bro's tre a little and working on my display partied all up in Denver I was tired as fuck when I got back but don't do that everyday so it's worth it at leasts I didn't :barf: this year guess I got my beer up from the week before and was ready like freddy :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like it!!! Next year no matter what im gonna cruise!!! Where did everyone cruise at? Federal? I regret not goin' cruising Sunday!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2007, 02:48 PM~8303362
> *Sounds like it!!! Next year no matter what im gonna cruise!!! Where did everyone cruise at? Federal? I regret not goin' cruising Sunday!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats all the CO riders doing? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

:biggrin: Whats up colorado!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 15 2007, 10:54 AM~8312079
> *:biggrin: Whats up colorado!!
> *


What up homie


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 13 2007, 09:37 AM~8301049
> *damn wish the Trey was ready....Imma have to start putting in OT
> *


whats up.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...SO WHATS UP WHEN THE NEXT LOWRIDER SHOW AND HOP HOMIE'S, OR IS THAT IT FOR THE YEAR!!!! THERE'S STILL ALOT OF SUNSHINE LEFT!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 15 2007, 11:24 AM~8312196
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...SO WHATS UP WHEN THE NEXT LOWRIDER SHOW AND HOP HOMIE'S, OR IS THAT IT FOR THE YEAR!!!! THERE'S STILL ALOT OF SUNSHINE LEFT!!!! GOODTIMES CC
> *


Ruthless show July 29th, Sinister show August 4th, Xquizite Picnic August 26th... I don't know what else...


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2007, 03:51 PM~8313333
> *Ruthless show July 29th, Sinister show August 4th, Xquizite Picnic August 26th... I don't know what else...
> *


Hey i think im off on the 29th , The 4th nope , The 26th im not so sure about. 




TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 15 2007, 10:54 AM~8312079
> *:biggrin: Whats up colorado!!
> *


where you been puto? :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Reminiscing show pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry8316787


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2007, 01:13 AM~8316798
> *Reminiscing show pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry8316787
> *


nice pics


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 16 2007, 12:13 AM~8316798
> *Reminiscing show pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry8316787
> *


added some vids...


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2007, 03:15 PM~8313447
> *where you been puto? :cheesy:
> *


workn n trying 2 fix my truck. u know how that is n you. :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 16 2007, 09:19 AM~8317841
> *workn n trying 2 fix my truck. u know how that is n you. :banghead:
> *


just finishing up my restroom I haven't seen your truck move off that trailer???


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319111
> *just finishing up my restroom I haven't seen your truck move off that trailer???
> *


Ya i know dont have a truck 2 put the trailer on so i could get my truck off. Thing r kinda hard right now..


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319111
> *just finishing up my restroom I haven't seen your truck move off that trailer???
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

5 MONTHS LEFT ROY........5 FUCKEN MONTHS ESE!!!! I HOPE THEY DIDNT SLEEP ON GOODTIMES CC......COLORADO IS GONNA KNOW WHEN WE ARE ALL BACK TOGETHER AGAIN HOMIE!!!
GOODTIMES CC COMMING AT YA 2008.....KEEPING IT OG IN THE CALLES OF COLORADO..............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 16 2007, 01:41 PM~8319673
> *Ya i know dont have a truck 2 put the trailer on so i could get my truck off. Thing r kinda hard right now..
> *


well hollar at your boy you know I'll take care of that for you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BUMP FOR BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST CHECKIN IN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 16 2007, 07:23 PM~8322214
> *BUMP FOR BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how's it going? Did that guy want to trade the blue le cab for your ride or what?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

showing some love


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2007, 10:13 PM~8324485
> *whats up homie how's it going? Did that guy want to trade the blue le cab for your ride or what?
> *


NOPE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8324687
> *NOPE
> *


I heard you talking about on the verge of getting an 80 le cab whats up with that??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 17 2007, 03:10 AM~8325575
> *I heard you talking about on the verge of getting an 80 le cab whats up with that??
> *


 :0


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2007, 06:09 PM~8322110
> *well hollar at your boy you know I'll take care of that for you
> *


Right on. well i got it fix it works good now lifts havent broke yet so thats a good thing. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 17 2007, 02:10 AM~8325575
> *I heard you talking about on the verge of getting an 80 le cab whats up with that??
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 17 2007, 10:50 PM~8333329
> *
> *


so thats a no sorry to bring up the bad news I'm with ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 17 2007, 10:46 PM~8333278
> *Right on. well i got it fix it works good now lifts havent broke yet so thats a good thing.  :biggrin:
> *


  where you staying at??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN MY COLORADO "G" TIMERS....SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

best offer :cheesy: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351261


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

just keep it and buy something done up.I might have to follow you and get me something to. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 18 2007, 09:03 PM~8340910
> *just keep it and buy something done up.I might have to follow you and get me something to. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

whats up vyne tyme


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 18 2007, 09:03 PM~8340910
> *just keep it and buy something done up.I might have to follow you and get me something to. :biggrin:
> *


I'm thinking hard about it,it's a big commitment but if this one passes I'm sure others will come just not sure what I'm looking for but believe me I am looking I need a couple of toys not just one :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 18 2007, 10:12 PM~8341410
> *whats up vyne tyme
> *


what up dog how you doing homie?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 19 2007, 04:56 AM~8343230
> *what up dog how you doing homie?
> *


just kickn n u?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 19 2007, 02:43 AM~8343092
> *I'm thinking hard about it,it's a big commitment but if this one passes I'm sure others will come just not sure what I'm looking for but believe me I am looking I need a couple of toys not just one :cheesy:
> *


whats up homie? you have 2 toys whats up with that 86 LS. im off 4 a few hit me up n we can get some beers. :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CO WHATS GOING ON DOWN THERE THESE YARDS DONT HAVE WHAT I NEED OUT HERE, NOT LIKE THE ONES I FOUND OUT THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 19 2007, 06:56 PM~8348504
> *CO WHATS GOING ON DOWN THERE THESE YARDS DONT HAVE WHAT I NEED OUT HERE, NOT LIKE THE ONES I FOUND OUT THERE
> *


the one I go to don't have shit either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 19 2007, 09:29 AM~8344130
> *whats up homie? you have 2 toys whats up with that 86 LS. im off 4 a few hit me up n we can get some beers. :thumbsup:
> *


what up how come you never came by?? I do have that toy but I'd like something done already but you never know might have to start working on it


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 08:55 AM~8352678
> *what up how come you never came by?? I do have that toy but I'd like something done already but you never know might have to start working on it
> *


ya get that LS up n going back bumper all day......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up CO!!! Xquizite in this Bitch for the '07 and beyond!!! FUCK all da haters!!! Remember the Ruthless show on the 29th!!! It should be hot!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 20 2007, 01:32 PM~8354091
> *What Up CO!!! Xquizite in this Bitch for the '07 and beyond!!! FUCK all da haters!!! Remember the Ruthless show on the 29th!!! It should be hot!!!
> *


Damn hope I at least get tha Trey up for it :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 20 2007, 01:32 PM~8354091
> *What Up CO!!! Xquizite in this Bitch for the '07 and beyond!!! FUCK all da haters!!! Remember the Ruthless show on the 29th!!! It should be hot!!!
> *


wheres that gonna be up n springs?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 01:06 PM~8354266
> *Damn hope I at least get tha Trey up for it :0
> *


NO RUSH HOMEBOY WE GOT PLENTY OF TIME FOO!! ROY YOU KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE, YOU ARE THE TRUE DEFINITION OF A FULLTIMER HOMIE!!! I HAVE NOTHEN BUT LOVE FOR YOU FOO AND MUCH RESPECT HOMIE FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WELL WE OUT HERE DOING WHAT WE DO IN IRAQ! WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008 DOGGY AND YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST!!!

TO ALL YOU LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS IN COLORADO WE WILL BE HOSTING A WELCOME BACK BAR B QUE AT THE PARK WHEN WE GET BACK!! SO DONT TRIP, WERE ALL LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU ALL!!! GOODTIMES "IRAQ" 5 MONTHS LEFT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 03:19 PM~8354733
> *wheres that gonna be up n springs?
> *


Yeah in the Springs homie let me know if you want a entry slip....I'm hoping a few of us could make it but we already have 3 members stripping down their undies :biggrin: for next season


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 05:07 PM~8355346
> *Yeah in the Springs homie let me know if you want a entry slip....I'm hoping a few of us could make it but we already have 3 members stripping down their undies :biggrin: for next season
> *


not sure if I'm gonna show that much anymore I'm more of a streets man myself and haven't made up my mind it's this month correct? When is that welcome back bbq hollar at me on that also? :biggrin:

oh shit new page :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 05:40 PM~8355511
> *not sure if I'm gonna show that much anymore I'm more of a streets man myself and haven't made up my mind it's this month correct? When is that welcome back bbq hollar at me on that also? :biggrin:
> 
> oh shit new page :0
> *


well the guys don't get back for another 5 months so I guess after that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 05:44 PM~8355537
> *well the guys don't get back for another 5 months so I guess after that
> *


thats not until next spring by the time they put that together but let me know anyhow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2007, 05:53 PM~8355587
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up Roller....didn't see your ride in Denver,you stay home this year?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 05:02 PM~8355636
> *what up Roller....didn't see your ride in Denver,you stay home this year?
> *


I WENT, MY CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO GO, BUT IT DIDN'T GET DONE IN TIME!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2007, 06:24 PM~8355716
> *I WENT, MY CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO GO, BUT IT DIDN'T GET DONE IN TIME!!!
> *


what are you doing to it now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 18 2007, 10:12 PM~8341410
> *whats up vyne tyme
> *


I found something for you homie,hit em up on a trade  
http://epage.com/js/mi/c1038/b1038/2085880.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 02:06 PM~8354266
> *Damn hope I at least get tha Trey up for it :0
> *


What up Roy!!! I hope so too!!! I wanna see it in person!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 20 2007, 03:41 PM~8354896
> *NO RUSH HOMEBOY WE GOT PLENTY OF TIME FOO!!  ROY YOU KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE, YOU ARE THE TRUE DEFINITION OF A FULLTIMER HOMIE!!! I HAVE NOTHEN BUT LOVE FOR YOU FOO AND MUCH RESPECT HOMIE FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WELL WE OUT HERE DOING WHAT WE DO IN IRAQ! WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008 DOGGY AND YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!  GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST!!!
> 
> TO ALL YOU LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS IN COLORADO WE WILL BE HOSTING A WELCOME BACK BAR B QUE AT THE PARK WHEN WE GET BACK!! SO DONT TRIP, WERE ALL LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU ALL!!! GOODTIMES "IRAQ" 5 MONTHS LEFT.............. :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait till the bbq!!! But your right about Roy!!! He has been holding it down hard!!! You guys are doin' the damn thing out there and he is making sure no one forgets the Good Times name out here!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 05:40 PM~8355511
> *not sure if I'm gonna show that much anymore I'm more of a streets man myself and haven't made up my mind it's this month correct? When is that welcome back bbq hollar at me on that also? :biggrin:
> 
> oh shit new page :0
> *


You right about the streets part!!!  Im still kicking myself in the ass for not cruisin' after the Denver show!!! :twak:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 20 2007, 06:09 PM~8355914
> *I found something for you homie,hit em up on a trade
> http://epage.com/js/mi/c1038/b1038/2085880.html
> *


right on homie. i e-mailed him now just got 2 wait n see what happends he might not like it... hno:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 04:40 PM~8355511
> *not sure if I'm gonna show that much anymore I'm more of a streets man myself and haven't made up my mind it's this month correct? When is that welcome back bbq hollar at me on that also? :biggrin:
> 
> oh shit new page :0
> *


have fun in pueblo this weekend party hard n drink 1 for me homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont be scared MOST HATED.Lets go to springs and put it down....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 20 2007, 09:03 PM~8356442
> *Can't wait till the bbq!!! But your right about Roy!!! He has been holding it down hard!!! You guys are doin' the damn thing out there and he is making sure no one forgets the Good Times name out here!!!
> *


Thanks dog I appreciate the words..Good Times is more than a just a club to me it's my Familia,and I'd never let my Family down...Just like McDonalds homie I'm lovin this shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 21 2007, 09:14 AM~8358471
> *Dont be scared MOST HATED.Lets go to springs and put it down....
> *


If all 3 of you showed up to that show Springs wouldn't know what hit em,just let meknow when you're entering with that Sexy Trey so I can park on the opposite side of the show


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you have entry forms?See if larry wants to go.Its just a plan 63 I think im going to give up on it......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 21 2007, 09:32 AM~8358517
> *Do you have entry forms?See if larry wants to go.Its just a plan 63 I think im going to give up on it......
> *


give up on it ,yeah right that fuckers nice.Yeah I have forms homie ,let me know


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 21 2007, 08:14 AM~8358471
> *Dont be scared MOST HATED.Lets go to springs and put it down....
> *


Whats up homie long time no see.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Albert?Just been chillin here at home.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy we still have to talk and get a date set for the BBQ. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2.....................AINT NOTHEN LIKE SOME CARNE ASADA AND LOWRIDERS AT THE PARK WITH THE OLDIES BUMPEN.....NOW THATS THE LOWRIDER LIFSTYLE..................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 21 2007, 11:35 AM~8359082
> *Whats up Albert?Just been chillin here at home.
> *


you been moben that fine 63 yet.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope the car hasent seen the street yet.Soon I will be hittin the strip.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy can you pm me or call me with the info for the car show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I partied it up in Pueblo and you know Joe I ain't scarred just sucks about the whole work thing I'm thinking about it.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@May 21 2007, 06:32 PM~7950926
> *Whats up Larry here's some pics of my truck but you already seen it just posting them up to help rep this Colorado topic
> 
> 
> ...


this is it homie


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 21 2007, 04:17 PM~8360167
> *this is it homie
> *


Looks good man.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT WAS THE FIRST KIND OF TRUCK I SEEN BACK IN THE DAYS MAKE IT A VERT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres some pics of me cruising today repping that *MOST HATED* to the fullest


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 21 2007, 05:46 PM~8360477
> *Looks good man.
> *


let me know.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 21 2007, 05:59 PM~8360528
> *THAT WAS THE FIRST KIND OF TRUCK I SEEN BACK IN THE DAYS MAKE IT A VERT
> *


used 2 be.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote=Against the Law,Jul 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8360565]
used 2 be.
[/quote]
:0 I'M CONFUSED


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> Quote=Against the Law,Jul 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8360565]
> used 2 be.


:0 I'M CONFUSED
[/quote]
it was my homie was going 2 make a cap 4 it but it didnt happen so i welded it back on that sucked. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> :0 I'M CONFUSED


it was my homie was going 2 make a cap 4 it but it didnt happen so i welded it back on that sucked. :angry:
[/quote]

I told you buy a kit instead but you don't listen to me


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

I know :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 21 2007, 07:28 PM~8360648
> *I know :twak:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2007, 06:32 PM~8360659
> *:roflmao:
> *


trying 2 trade 4 a 90 town car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 21 2007, 07:35 PM~8360670
> *trying 2 trade 4 a 90 town car.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 21 2007, 06:35 PM~8360670
> *trying 2 trade 4 a 90 town car.
> *


I USED TO HAVE A 90 TOWNCAR IF YOU CAN GET IT AND ITS CLEAN GO FOR IT.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2007, 06:38 PM~8360680
> *
> *


Ya he wants a mini so i told him if he throws the lifts,n rims that he has 4 it we can trade waiting 2 see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 21 2007, 06:42 PM~8360688
> *I USED TO HAVE A 90 TOWNCAR IF YOU CAN GET IT AND ITS CLEAN GO FOR IT.
> *


trying :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What you guys think about this ride?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 21 2007, 08:38 PM~8361203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ride homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I SEE NOTHING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 21 2007, 09:38 PM~8361203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!! Is this Lac in your future? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SERVER :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS FUCKERS BAD IF HE WANTS TO TRADE, CAUSE THATS WHAT YOU WERE LOOKIN FOR.SUNROOF AND 5TH WHEEL AND LOOK AT THEM WHEELS :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND I FORGOT ALL THE CHROME UNDERNEATH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's hard to say what I want when my dream car is in the garage I think I'm just not ready to settle down yet and I should give the old crazy switch happy days another try :biggrin: 
I don't think I'm ready for a classic yet,you gotta baby those fuckers if you wanna keep em.Either way Imma put it down for the GOODTIMES and the Colorado Lowrider movement to the best of my abilities :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8361933
> *it's hard to say what I want when my dream car is in the garage I think I'm just not ready to settle down yet and I should give the old crazy switch happy days another try :biggrin:
> I don't think I'm ready for a classic yet,you gotta baby those fuckers if you wanna keep em.Either way Imma put it down for the GOODTIMES and the Colorado Lowrider movement to the best of my abilities :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TRADE OR NOT TO TRADE, THE ONLY PROBLEM I SEE WITH THE TRADE IS THAT IS FROM ANOTHER CLUB, THE IMPALA IS YOURS TO BUILD AND MOVE FOWARD ON, JUICE IT LATER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 22 2007, 12:22 AM~8361933
> *it's hard to say what I want when my dream car is in the garage I think I'm just not ready to settle down yet and I should give the old crazy switch happy days another try :biggrin:
> I don't think I'm ready for a classic yet,you gotta baby those fuckers if you wanna keep em.Either way Imma put it down for the GOODTIMES and the Colorado Lowrider movement to the best of my abilities :biggrin:
> *


think long and hard if the 63 is your dream. Look at it like this say you trade and do the caddy thing or g body thing and you want an impala later look how expensive they are now and then think how much they will be worth and cost later. If you want switch happy why don't you fix the impala fender and windows cruise it now and then and fuck it show it like that then get you another ride just for juice it's what my goal is.. But the caddy is nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 12:42 AM~8362043
> *think long and hard if the 63 is your dream. Look at it like this say you trade and do the caddy thing or g body thing and you want an impala later look how expensive they are now and then think how much they will be worth and cost later. If you want switch happy why don't you fix the impala fender and windows cruise it now and then and fuck it show it like that then get you another ride just for juice it's what my goal is.. But the caddy is nice
> *


Yeah dog I'm really thinking of prices cause my real dream ride is a vert 63 and they're going for a grip now.In 5 years when I can get one damn probably 10k more.If I keep this I know it will go up in value and be a Good sell when I need that Cabbage for the vert.It's a tough decision and I know I came up when I got it.What I need to do is stop being impatient I guess :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 22 2007, 12:50 AM~8362088
> *Yeah dog I'm really thinking of prices cause my real dream ride is a vert 63 and they're going for a grip now.In 5 years when I can get one damn probably 10k more.If I keep this I know it will go up in value and be a Good sell when I need that Cabbage for the vert.It's a tough decision and I know I came up when I got it.What I need to do is stop being impatient I guess :yes:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TUFF DECISION ROY ROY !!! THERE BOTH CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!! ITS ALL ON WHAT YOU WANNA DO! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 22 2007, 01:24 AM~8362246
> *TUFF DECISION ROY ROY !!! THERE BOTH CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!! ITS ALL ON WHAT YOU WANNA DO!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


I'm leaning on keeping the Trey doggie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that way I can tease you fuckers when you get back with a mean ass Low Low with a Vette engine :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 22 2007, 01:28 AM~8362266
> *I'm leaning on keeping the Trey doggie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that way I can tease you fuckers when you get back with a mean ass Low Low with a Vette engine :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

is that right homie!!!!! Will see what time it is then when we get back foo!! Lets see what it do!!! GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 22 2007, 01:55 AM~8362411
> *is that right homie!!!!! Will see what time it is then when we get back foo!!  Lets see what it do!!!  GOODTIMES
> *


New Page
LOL you know you want this dog,come get it :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS ROY KEEP THA TREY HOMIE YOU CAME UP DOGG SHIT YOU CAN GO SWITCH HAPPY WIT THA TREY :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Slow day for the Co Topic. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 22 2007, 12:28 AM~8362266
> *I'm leaning on keeping the Trey doggie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that way I can tease you fuckers when you get back with a mean ass Low Low with a Vette engine :biggrin:
> *


Keep it Roy....if not give it to me :biggrin:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 22 2007, 12:57 AM~8362424
> *New Page
> LOL you know you want this dog,come get it :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie thank 4 the info on that car he said he wants 2 trade but know i got 2 find a way 2 go get it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up CO whats good??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 22 2007, 09:31 PM~8367040
> *Hey homie thank 4 the info on that car he said he wants 2 trade but know i got 2 find a way 2 go get it... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie just trying to help a fellow rider out.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 21 2007, 11:22 PM~8361933
> *it's hard to say what I want when my dream car is in the garage I think I'm just not ready to settle down yet and I should give the old crazy switch happy days another try :biggrin:
> I don't think I'm ready for a classic yet,you gotta baby those fuckers if you wanna keep em.Either way Imma put it down for the GOODTIMES and the Colorado Lowrider movement to the best of my abilities :biggrin:
> *


THAT AINT YOUR DREAM CAR FUCKER, YOUR DREAM CAR DOESNT HAVE A TOP!!! 63 RAG IS YOUR DREAM CAR, BUT IF YOU LIKE THE HARD TOP THOSE FUCKERS ARE BAD NO DOUBT....OH AND WHO SAID YOU CANT BE SWITCH HAPPY WITH A TRE? COMMON PINCHE ROY YOU KNOW BETTER THEN THAT ESE! YOU KNOW GOODTIMES ALL STREET RIDERS HOMIE, THEY GONNA LOOK LIKE TRAILER QUEENS BUT GONNA BE IN THE STREETS ALL DAY!!!!!!

LIKE NIKE "JUST DO IT".....GOODTIMES CC 2008 COMMING VERY SOON!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 22 2007, 06:28 PM~8366122
> *Keep it Roy....if not give it to me  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO CABRON!!!! GOOD TO SEE YOU STILL PUTTING IN WORK PAULITO!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 11:57 PM~8368634
> *What up CO whats good??
> *


Whats up...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 23 2007, 06:17 AM~8369311
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO CABRON!!!! GOOD TO SEE YOU STILL PUTTING IN WORK PAULITO!!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


Whats up CHUCK!! you know im trying homie.... i have to because when ya'll come back i'm not going to be able to catch up homie. All that feria your making over there :biggrin: and with the new baby :tears: i wont have any money :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 23 2007, 06:17 AM~8369311
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO CABRON!!!! GOOD TO SEE YOU STILL PUTTING IN WORK PAULITO!!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


I just got this in today. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks sweet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn Paulito puttin in OT,big ups homie can't wait to see the Lotion on that Cougar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just got the front of the Trey shot,getting windshield tomorrow,and possibly guts put together this week :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 23 2007, 01:28 PM~8372038
> *I just got this in today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS NICE :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 23 2007, 06:41 PM~8374188
> *NOW THAT IS NICE  :0
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8374861
> *THANKS BRO  :biggrin:
> *


I ALWAYS LIKED THEM THUNDERBIRDS, ONLY GOT TO SEE YOURS IN PICTURES WHEN I LIVED THERE BUT IT ALWAYS LOOKED CLEAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 23 2007, 02:28 PM~8372038
> *I just got this in today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie how much was the cleaner on there,and is that one of those Holly Avengers? :0 Too much money you have homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 23 2007, 07:51 PM~8374897
> *damn homie how much was the cleaner on there,and is that one of those Holly Avengers? :0 Too much money you have homie
> *


Look who's talking...mr impala with new paint and new guts and new windshield in one day. :biggrin: can't wait to see it. I got the Holley Air Cleaner and the Lowrider Carburetor from holley too. We'll see how it sounds


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 23 2007, 07:49 PM~8374876
> *I ALWAYS LIKED THEM THUNDERBIRDS, ONLY GOT TO SEE YOURS IN PICTURES WHEN I LIVED THERE BUT IT ALWAYS LOOKED CLEAN
> *


Thanks Bro....I tried to keep it clean but you know how it is....your never happy with your ride...you always want more.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8374977
> *Thanks Bro....I tried to keep it clean but you know how it is....your never happy with your ride...you always want more.
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH, START A TOPIC IN PROJECT RIDES AND POST ALOT OF PICTURES UNLESS YOU WANT TO KEEP IT A SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 23 2007, 01:26 PM~8372010
> *Whats up CHUCK!! you know im trying homie.... i have to because when ya'll come back i'm not going to be able to catch up homie. All that feria your making over there  :biggrin:  and with the new baby :tears: i wont have any money  :biggrin:  GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP PAULITO! CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THA NEW UPGRADES ON THA RANFLA. THA RANFLA IS GOING 2 LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK GOODTIMERS DO THA DAMN THANG DOGGS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado Fam?

ROLLERZONLY check'n in!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Joe(MOST HATED)? We need to party bROther, call me whenever u in Puebs.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 23 2007, 11:00 PM~8376704
> *What's good Colorado Fam?
> 
> ROLLERZONLY check'n in!
> ...


THAT 300 YOU GOT AINT NO JOKE :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 23 2007, 01:27 PM~8371542
> *Whats up...
> *


Whats good nephew??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 24 2007, 12:24 AM~8376833
> *What's good Joe(MOST HATED)? We need to party bROther, call me whenever u in Puebs.
> *


What up dog I was just in Pueblo this Friday but I don't know your number I partied at the Festival Friday then I went over to Showtime it was pretty coo.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

UCE show this Sunday at Westwood College


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 12:44 AM~8377156
> *Whats good nephew??
> *


nada just work. hows that elco coming?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 24 2007, 12:21 PM~8379621
> *nada just work. hows that elco coming?
> *


same ol sam ol really


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my daughters lowriders one of em will have custom paint done this winter probably can't break it down when theres still time to cruise :cheesy: The future of MOST HATED CC.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 04:32 PM~8381809
> *heres my daughters lowriders one of em will have custom paint done this winter probably can't break it down when theres still time to cruise :cheesy:  The future of MOST HATED CC.
> 
> 
> ...


Throw some d,s on that bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 04:32 PM~8381809
> *heres my daughters lowriders one of em will have custom paint done this winter probably can't break it down when theres still time to cruise :cheesy:  The future of MOST HATED CC.
> 
> 
> ...


when did you get the car for her?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RO are you going to the show in springs this weekend?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 24 2007, 06:51 PM~8382844
> *RO are you going to the show in springs this weekend?
> *


whats up most hated cc are you going to the show and if so just going to look or to show let me know I want to go if you are if not lets drink a few


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jul 24 2007, 10:23 PM~8384359
> *whats up most hated cc are you going to the show and if so just going to look or to show let me know I want to go if you are if not lets drink a few
> *


I doubt I'm going because I have to work but I'm down to drink friday night..I got the car for her on friday if your asking about the orange one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 24 2007, 05:46 PM~8381899
> *Throw some d,s on that bitch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 PM~8376605
> *WUS UP PAULITO! CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THA NEW UPGRADES ON THA RANFLA. THA RANFLA IS GOING 2 LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK GOODTIMERS DO THA DAMN THANG DOGGS
> *


X2....ITS GONNA LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK ESE...THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT TIME TO LIVE UP TO THE NAME "GOODTIMES CC" STREET RIDAZ !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 25 2007, 02:40 AM~8385574
> *X2....ITS GONNA LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK ESE...THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT TIME TO LIVE UP TO THE NAME "GOODTIMES CC"  STREET RIDAZ !!!! :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS, WE COMMING WITH SOME SHIT FOR 2008......CHUCKS, MANIAC, KIKO, WRINKLES AND MAC!!!! TO OUR MEMBERS IN COLORADO, WE GIVE YOU VATOS MUCH PROPS HOMIE AND OUR RESPECT GOES OUT TO ALL OF YOU FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WELL WE IN IRAQ, AND FOR THE FUCKEN HATERS RUNNING AT THE MOUTH WILL SEE WHATS CRACKEN WHEN WE GET BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO RIDERZ) "WEVE ALWAYS BEEN HERE" 2005, 2006, 2007 AND WE COMMING FOR 2008!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

"GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS HATED BUT NEVA FADED"....COLORADO CHAPTER!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 10:17 PM~8384827
> *I doubt I'm going because I have to work but I'm down to drink friday night..I got the car for her on friday if your asking about the orange one.
> *


yes I was talking about the orange one and hell ya I'll give you a call after work on friday to go drink some beers


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jul 25 2007, 07:20 PM~8391030
> *yes I was talking about the orange one and hell ya I'll give you a call after work on friday to go drink some beers
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 24 2007, 07:51 PM~8382844
> *RO are you going to the show in springs this weekend?
> *


I didn't know there was a show. Info?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 24 2007, 12:38 AM~8376901
> *THAT 300 YOU GOT AINT NO JOKE :0
> *


Thanx bROther! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 25 2007, 09:04 PM~8391859
> *I didn't know there was a show. Info?
> *


i got info


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 01:46 AM~8377161
> *What up dog I was just in Pueblo this Friday but I don't know your number I partied at the Festival Friday then I went over to Showtime it was pretty coo.
> *


719-671-5453. Hit me up next time bROther, I'll buy u some coROnas!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 25 2007, 09:08 PM~8391888
> *i got info
> *


Y am I the last 2 know! :angry: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 25 2007, 09:09 PM~8391901
> *Y am I the last 2 know! :angry:  :angry:
> *


nobody posted any real info about that car show I think it's a secret :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I couldent get any info either.Let me know whats up guys?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2007, 10:15 PM~8393245
> *nobody posted any real info about that car show I think it's a secret :dunno:
> *


THEY ARE TRYIN TO KEEP TROUBLE MAKERS LIKE YOU OUT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CRUISING THREW...............................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 26 2007, 12:20 AM~8393615
> *THEY ARE TRYIN TO KEEP TROUBLE MAKERS LIKE YOU OUT :0  :biggrin:
> *


watch it buddy :cheesy:They can never keep MOSTHATED out we'll show up uninvited :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 26 2007, 12:45 AM~8393707
> *CRUISING THREW...............................GOODTIMES CC
> *


What up doggie how are things on that side of the world?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

for info call Andrew @719-499-8720


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 26 2007, 06:31 AM~8394394
> *for info call Andrew @719-499-8720
> *


Thanx bROther!  

Who is putting this show on? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Izzy from Ruthless is putting it on. I told Tony about it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good luck on the show everybody hope you guys do good.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont look like im going to be able to take my car to the show either.O well theres all ways next time.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 26 2007, 08:19 AM~8394813
> *Thanx bROther!
> 
> Who is putting this show on?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Ruthless Kustoms!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 26 2007, 04:23 PM~8399302
> *Ruthless Kustoms!!!
> *


I WANT TO GET ME A CHAIN LIKE THE ONES THEY HAD ON OR LIKE THE GOODTIMES ONES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They had a cruise night at sonic last night they have them one thursday a month me and my homeboy went it's more of a hotrod thing but we have to show these guys were car people to and we ain't going no where.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 11:23 AM~8405989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's mosthatedcc  its a drag I had to miss it because I was doing some work for my lady


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jul 27 2007, 12:37 PM~8406080
> *nice pic's mosthatedcc   its a drag I had to miss it because I was doing some work for my lady
> *


are we on for some beer tonight??


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Yall can roll through for some king Crab legs on sunday if you want some! :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

No takers? Let me know by Saturday night so i know how much to buy. If not ill eat em all my self. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 27 2007, 03:15 PM~8407573
> *Yall can roll through for some king Crab legs on sunday if you want some!  :biggrin:
> *


what are you talking about doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looking Good Larry,way to put it down homie.It's gotta start in that town somewhere...one day a lil kid will grow up saying remember that Elco,Regal,and Trey,they was the shit....and that will be your offspring


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 27 2007, 07:49 PM~8409524
> *looking Good Larry,way to put it down homie.It's gotta start in that town somewhere...one day a lil kid will grow up saying remember that Elco,Regal,and Trey,they was the shit....and that will be your offspring
> *


Why is there some kids in town claiming to be mine :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 07:52 PM~8409549
> *Why is there some kids in town claiming to be mine :scrutinize:
> *


my bad ment Most Hated's 2nd Generation :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 27 2007, 07:54 PM~8409571
> *my bad ment  Most Hated's 2nd Generation :biggrin:
> *


na I was just fuckking with ya I knew what you were talking about. :roflmao:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 07:45 PM~8409488
> *what are you talking about doggie
> *


I usualy hit Albertsons on Sunday morning cause they got the King Crab legs on sale $6.99 a pound. Ill hook it up if you wanna roll thru.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 27 2007, 08:00 PM~8409620
> *I usualy hit Albertsons on Sunday morning cause they got the King Crab legs on sale $6.99 a pound.  Ill hook it up if you wanna roll thru.
> *


na I live like 2 1/2 hours away from there


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 08:03 PM~8409637
> *na I live like 2 1/2 hours away from there
> *


Ah i thought there was some kind of car show on sunday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8409644
> *Ah i thought there was some kind of car show on sunday.
> *


maybe the secret one in springs but not here in La Junta.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 25 2007, 11:03 AM~8387855
> *KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS, WE COMMING WITH SOME SHIT FOR 2008......CHUCKS, MANIAC, KIKO, WRINKLES AND MAC!!!! TO OUR MEMBERS IN COLORADO, WE GIVE YOU VATOS MUCH PROPS HOMIE AND OUR RESPECT GOES OUT TO ALL OF YOU FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WELL WE IN IRAQ,  AND FOR THE FUCKEN HATERS RUNNING AT THE MOUTH WILL SEE WHATS CRACKEN WHEN WE GET BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO RIDERZ) "WEVE ALWAYS BEEN HERE" 2005, 2006, 2007 AND WE COMMING FOR 2008!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> "GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS HATED BUT NEVA FADED"....COLORADO CHAPTER!!!
> *


IT'S THAT TIME GOOD TIMES SHUTTING DOWN THE HATTERS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8409904
> *maybe the secret one in springs but not here in La Junta.
> *


Well hopefully alot of people will show up!!! I thought everybody knew about it, but I guess not!!! The show they had last year was fun!!! Seems like they needed a lil' more advertising!!!


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

wassup colorado from az and MI VIDA CC....WHERES OUR HOMIE AT THATS HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR MI VIDA UP THERE??? PM ME SO I CAN SHOW U WHERE MI VIDA TOPIC IS...KEEP HITTIN THE STREETS HARD AND THE HO'S EVEN HARDER!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES HOP AND SHOW COMMING 2008.................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8409904
> *maybe the secret one in springs but not here in La Junta.
> *


 :biggrin: That's funny Larry. How they gonna have a show and not invite the heavy hitters? :twak: :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 28 2007, 10:24 AM~8413045
> *:biggrin: That's funny Larry. How they gonna have a show and not invite the heavy hitters? :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 28 2007, 07:29 AM~8412366
> *Well hopefully alot of people will show up!!! I thought everybody knew about it, but I guess not!!! The show they had last year was fun!!! Seems like they needed a lil' more advertising!!!
> *


Thats what you and Roy are here for to tell us whats up.You know what I'm talmabout?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2007, 12:07 PM~8413624
> *Thats what you and Roy are here for to tell us whats up.You know what I'm talmabout?
> *


If you look in my posts I'm sure I mentioned it at least 5 times


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THE CRUISES AND THE BARBQUES OR THE KICK BACKS ON A SUNDAY AT THE PARQUE JUST POSTED UP WITH THE RIDE AND THE OLDIES BUMPEN.......SHIT THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 SALE 83 COUPE 5 TRIPLE GOLD RIMS CAR IS CUT AND HAS A RACK IN THE TRUNK WELDED TO THE FRAME. RUNS LIKE A CHAMP GUTS ARE NICE EXCEPT DASH 1700 OBO OR WILL TRADE FOR CASH AND 13X7 ALL CHROMES CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH.IF IT DOSENT SELL ITS GOING TO PAINT ALL CRACKED FILLERS ARE BEING FIXED RIGHT NOW BY ME BEFORE SELL.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HERE IS A LITTLE TASTE FOR THE HATTERS!!! JUST A LIL SOMTHING COMMING TO THE SPRINGS FOR 2008 TO REP THAT GOODTIMES CC FAMILY BUT OF COARSE SHE IS IN LOS ANGELES RIGHT NOW GETTING THAT SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOVE TO HER RIGHT NOW IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN..............CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERY ONE ON THE BLVD!!!!!!

GOODTIMES CC 2008...OH WE COMMING!!! JUST A SNEEK PEAK!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 28 2007, 04:46 PM~8415075
> *HERE IS A LITTLE TASTE FOR THE HATTERS!!! JUST A LIL SOMTHING COMMING TO THE SPRINGS FOR 2008 TO REP THAT GOODTIMES CC FAMILY BUT OF COARSE SHE IS IN LOS ANGELES RIGHT NOW GETTING THAT SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOVE TO HER RIGHT NOW IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN..............CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERY ONE ON THE BLVD!!!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMES CC 2008...OH WE COMMING!!! JUST A SNEEK PEAK!!!!
> ...


CHUCK'S & KIKO BRINGING SOME SOUTHERN.CAL 2 THE SPRINGS MUCH PROPS HOMMIES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TO BE CONTINUED...............................................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 28 2007, 12:18 PM~8413680
> *If you look in my posts I'm sure I mentioned it at least 5 times
> *


my brother was waiting for a call from you about that show but never heard nothing but then got a phone number offered on here after it was too late to pre register.  it's all good though Roy I ain't hating on ya.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO MOST HATED KEEPEN IT REAL IN COLORADO!!!!!!


----------



## solorollaz702 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 28 2007, 06:04 PM~8415153
> *MUCH PROPS TO MOST HATED KEEPEN IT REAL IN COLORADO!!!!!!
> *


Orale chuckie boy just keeping it real and colaborating with GOODTIMES any time we can so GOODTIMES and MOSTHATED be putting it down. Hopefully in September we are having a bbq and ROY and a couple of homies can come through and show our little town some love.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2007, 05:12 PM~8415195
> *Orale chuckie boy just keeping it real and colaborating with GOODTIMES any time we can so GOODTIMES and MOSTHATED be putting it down. Hopefully in September we are having a bbq and ROY and a couple of homies can come through and show our little town some love.
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE, WHEN ARE CHAPTER IS BACK TOGETHER AGAIN THERE GONNA BE PLENTY OF BARBQUES AT THE PARQUE AND CRUISES HOMIE!!! WE KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS AND I KNOW THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS IN COLORADO BUT THEY JUST NEED THE SPARK AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN BRING IT BACK!!!!! WE COMMING WITH A FUCKEN LINE UP HOMIE FOR 2008!!!! LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING YOU VATOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 28 2007, 06:16 PM~8415213
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, WHEN ARE CHAPTER IS BACK TOGETHER AGAIN THERE GONNA BE PLENTY OF BARBQUES AT THE PARQUE AND CRUISES HOMIE!!! WE KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS AND I KNOW THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS IN COLORADO BUT THEY JUST NEED THE SPARK AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN BRING IT BACK!!!!! WE COMMING WITH A FUCKEN LINE UP HOMIE FOR 2008!!!! LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING YOU VATOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I know some vato's from Pueblo they just don't get on Layitlow I met a homie from Wyoming with some bad ass rides so I know a few cats. We can put it down hard we just all have to come together don't matter what club you from we can all kick it and set this Lowrider shit off :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I HEAR YOU HOMIE AND BELIEVE ME WHEN YOU MEET ALL OF US YOU GONNA KNOW HOW WE FEEL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER GAME HOMIE!! GOODTIMES KEEPS IT REAL AND ALL TRADITIONAL!!!CANT WAIT TO MEET NEW GENTE HOMIE!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2007, 05:59 PM~8415135
> *my brother was waiting for a call from you about that show but never heard nothing but then got a phone number offered on here after it was too late to pre register.  it's all good though Roy I ain't hating on ya.
> *


hey homie my bad tell your bro I'll give him the $5 difference in pre-registry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 28 2007, 09:10 PM~8416023
> *hey homie my bad tell your bro I'll give him the $5 difference in pre-registry :biggrin:
> *


it's all good he doesn't even know where the show is being held though.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TO MY GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO, STAY UP HOMIE'S!!! THIS CHAPTER HAS COME ALONG WAY AND THOUGH WE HAD SOME BUMPS IN THE ROAD AND WE HAVE HAD OUR UP'S AND DOWN'S. WE ALL KNOW WHO IS "SOLID" BY NOW AND WHAT WE WANT AS A CHAPTER AND TRUE LOWRIDERS AT HEART! WE AINT GOT SHIT TO PROVE, I THINK WE ALREADY MADE OUR STATEMENT!! THOSE OF US THAT ARE STILL MAKING THIS CHAPTER WHAT IT IS TODAY, "MUCH RESPECT" AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT "DESPENSA" BUT GOODTIMES AINT BASED ON ONE PERSON OR ONE CHAPTER! GOODLUCK TO YOU GUYS AND LET THE "GOODTIMES" ROLL AND KEEP ROLLEN!!!!!! CHUCKS (PREZ) COLORADO CHAPTER............ :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Lookin good Goodtimes! 


TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy i see your on line.you dident make the show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2007, 12:53 PM~8419218
> *Roy i see your on line.you dident make the show?
> *


nah homie my ride still needs some work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

need all the trim put on it,got the guts done up,the front painted,and the windshield in though :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

looken good pinche Roy Roy.....let the GOOTIMES roll homie!!! Oh we gonna be ready for two thousand "ojo"!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD ROY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2007, 03:08 PM~8419762
> *LOOKING GOOD ROY. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog it's getting there


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 12:59 PM~8419516
> *need all the trim put on it,got the guts done up,the front painted,and the windshield in though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking good homie. Let me take it for a spin. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

stopped by the show here's a few flicks I took


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8420087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my competition :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The show looked good reminds me of the one I went to in Springs all cloudy.Damn Roy the interior on that fucking impala is clean dog and the painted fender looks good glad you decided to keep it you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

shit larry we should of rolled up there to show are rides.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2007, 06:18 PM~8420684
> *shit larry we should of rolled up there to show are rides.
> *


No shit I would of liked that


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Some times you have to take one for the team........ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2007, 06:31 PM~8420735
> *Some times you have to take one for the team........ :biggrin:
> *


I would of been ready to take one wish I would of went for it.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought you might of came by today for a flick.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

WEST WOOD UP! 


DENVER SHOW :0 


BIG UP TO ROLLERZ ONLY , STRONG SHOWING 

DUKES ALWAYS CLEAN


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Daymit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sorry I only posted Traditionals but that's me......about 100 entries.Good show


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 29 2007, 07:48 PM~8421240
> *What Up Roy!!!
> *


what up Fes,ride was looking Good today dog


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 07:49 PM~8421247
> *what up Fes,ride was looking  Good today dog
> *


Thanks homie!!! ended up wit' 2nd place!!! :biggrin: It was all good cuz I lost to my homeboy Chapo!!! The show got pretty big!!! I was surprised!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looked like a good turn out..For both shows..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn too bad Vyne Tyme wasn't there :biggrin: 
That's one less 80 G-body ya gotta worry about :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 08:08 PM~8421398
> *damn too bad Vyne Tyme wasn't there :biggrin:
> That's one less 80 G-body ya gotta worry about :thumbsup:
> *


Hey you ain't lying!!! You and Julian had the tightest G body's in town as far as im concerned!!! Julian still does but he was jus there kicking it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I may bust out with another one ...who knows :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 29 2007, 04:05 PM~8420099
> *my competition  :0
> *


Nah thatz not your competition!!! Dat car will probably be sold pretty soon!!! He just didn't have his other car at the show!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 08:14 PM~8421443
> *I may bust out with another one ...who knows :dunno:
> *


what? another G-body?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKED LIKE FUN, I WENT TO A PICNIC TODAY AROUND 45 CARS IT WAS FUN.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2007, 08:21 PM~8421507
> *LOOKED LIKE FUN, I WENT TO A PICNIC TODAY AROUND 45 CARS IT WAS FUN.
> *


Datz whatz up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 29 2007, 08:17 PM~8421464
> *what? another G-body?
> *


probably :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 07:23 PM~8421526
> *probably :biggrin:
> *


BY MY YELLOW COUPE AND 90D IT OUT :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 08:23 PM~8421526
> *probably :biggrin:
> *


Thatz cool, but you got a 2 door '63 impala, dat looks pretty damn immaculate from what I've seen!!! But I do understand that G-body's are fun to play wit' and you wont feel as bad if it breaks!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8421573
> *Thatz cool, but you got a 2 door '63 impala, dat looks pretty damn immaculate from what I've seen!!! But I do understand that G-body's are fun to play wit' and you wont feel as bad if it breaks!!!
> *


yeah love tha G-bodies,I'm probably gonna hold onto this for awhile


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 29 2007, 07:24 PM~8421083
> *WEST WOOD UP!
> DENVER SHOW  :0
> BIG UP TO ROLLERZ  ONLY , STRONG SHOWING
> ...


Thanx for the luv. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN GOOD COLORADO...................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Call me for more information. This is going to be one bad ass show, I guarantee it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 29 2007, 07:24 PM~8421083
> *WEST WOOD UP!
> DENVER SHOW  :0
> BIG UP TO ROLLERZ  ONLY , STRONG SHOWING
> ...


I should of took my elco :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2007, 06:49 PM~8420831
> *I thought you might of came by today for a flick.
> *


I was going to but didn't want to bother. Hey what do you think about some 1 inch extended a arms on my ride chrome I have some lined up. Think it will look good? Anybody know if I will have trouble when it drops will it hit my fender?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 29 2007, 12:59 PM~8419516
> *need all the trim put on it,got the guts done up,the front painted,and the windshield in though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice guts homie keep all tha good work goodtimers when you takin me for a cruise! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I dont think you will have a problem with them.They should look good.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN CAT WAIT TO GET BACK GOODTIMERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Ju? I see u bROther.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RO what show did you make this weekend?I dident see your rides in any of the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8428892
> *RO what show did you make this weekend?I dident see your rides in any of the pics. :biggrin:
> *


Neither one of them. I went to the Ruthless show and hung out for a couple of hours, but that's about it. 

Waiting to show in Burque this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2007, 04:10 AM~8423981
> *I should of took my elco :biggrin:
> *


Not hating on my own bROther, but yours is much nicer than this one.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit i wont make that show either.Im on call this weekend for my job.O well drink some cold beers for me up there.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up larry? thanks again for taking me 2 get that cadie homie. been working on it here n there. [baby-J,s] going to get sad.. :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 30 2007, 07:01 PM~8430196
> *Whats up larry? thanks again for taking me 2 get that cadie homie. been working on it here n there. [baby-J,s] going to get sad.. :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You get that hearse? :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

shit cops looking door to door for this fool that ran on them.In front of my house.I have the 9mm and the 380 loaded.Just talked to the cops they dont think he will come back..Just another day..


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 30 2007, 10:28 PM~8432486
> *shit cops looking door to door for this fool that ran on them.In front of my house.I have the 9mm and the 380 loaded.Just talked to the cops they dont think he will come back..Just another day..
> *


All that jumpin off in La Junta? Dayum i havent been there in about 9 yrs ill bet its grown like crazy.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 30 2007, 05:09 PM~8429172
> *Shit i wont make that show either.Im on call this weekend for my job.O well drink some cold beers for me up there.
> *


For sure homie, coROnas all night long. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 30 2007, 04:49 PM~8429032
> *Not hating on my own bROther, but yours is much nicer than this one.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Jul 30 2007, 07:01 PM~8430196
> *Whats up larry? thanks again for taking me 2 get that cadie homie. been working on it here n there. [baby-J,s] going to get sad.. :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So hows it going? You getting anywhere and bring me my damn adapaters :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HELLO COLORADO :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 31 2007, 08:25 PM~8441113
> *HELLO COLORADO :cheesy:
> *


wassup Phillipa?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2007, 09:44 PM~8442323
> *wassup Phillipa?
> *


ONE OF YOU GUYS SHOULD BY MY YELLOW COUPE, JUST ABOUT TO GET SPRAYED


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Wuzup Rollerz??


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2007, 12:38 AM~8434096
> *So hows it going? You getting anywhere and bring me my damn adapaters :cheesy:
> *


hey whats up? ya i will take them 2 u 2 day some time??? well i am going 2 move down there i had all i can take over here there fuckn kids sprayed my truck with spray paint got most of it cleaned up stell have a little more 2 do.. :guns: :guns:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 30 2007, 07:54 PM~8431260
> *You get that hearse? :0
> *


whats up homie? na it was 2 far 2 go get it. i got a 93 cadi 4 door its clean.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CHUCKS......CRUSING THREW......WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Aug 1 2007, 01:57 AM~8443707
> *hey whats up? ya i will take them 2 u 2 day some time??? well i am going 2 move down there i had all i can take over here there fuckn kids sprayed my truck with spray paint got most of it cleaned up stell have a little more 2 do.. :guns:  :guns:
> *


that sux who you staying with and where are you gonna put all them rides you better sell me that cut for 150 what are you gonna do with it :cheesy:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2007, 05:26 AM~8444136
> *that sux who you staying with and where are you gonna put all them rides you better sell me that cut for 150 what are you gonna do with it :cheesy:
> *


well dont know yet my truck maybe. might junk that cadi dont have any where 2 put it n dont have any where 2 work on it.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CC COLORADO CHECKEN IN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:wave: GOODTIMES CC................................2008 WE COMMING!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Aug 1 2007, 12:57 AM~8443707
> *hey whats up? ya i will take them 2 u 2 day some time??? well i am going 2 move down there i had all i can take over here there fuckn kids sprayed my truck with spray paint got most of it cleaned up stell have a little more 2 do.. :guns:  :guns:
> *


damn homie that sucks they spray painted your truck :angry: so what happend to you that day I went to Larry's to drink you never made it over


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2007, 05:26 AM~8444136
> *that sux who you staying with and where are you gonna put all them rides you better sell me that cut for 150 what are you gonna do with it :cheesy:
> *


whats up dawg you should sell me that bike you have


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 1 2007, 12:18 PM~8446555
> *whats up dawg you should sell me that bike you have
> *


how much you gonna give me for it doggie....


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YELLOW CADILLAC OLD INTERIOR :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FRESH, NEW COLOR IS SANTE FE. STILL FOR SALE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FRESH,AFTER SHOT.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

5 OF THESE AND 5 TIRES  CAR STILL UP FORSALE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8446823
> *how much you gonna give me for it doggie....
> *


well how much you want for it homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

lac looken clean homie!!!!!!!!!!!!Whats the ticket on it?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Where is a good spot to get my interior done at in the Springs? Lookin for some good work at good prices.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 2 2007, 06:59 AM~8454115
> *lac looken clean homie!!!!!!!!!!!!Whats the ticket on it?
> *


2500 OBO WITH PAINT, I BEEN BUZY WITH IT AND ITS CUT AND HAS A RACK ALREADY IN IT.


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Aug 2 2007, 10:27 AM~8454236
> *Where is a good spot to get my interior done at in the Springs? Lookin for some good work at good prices.
> *



HIT UP ROY. HE WON'T LEAD YOU WRONG. YOU CAN BET ON THAT OR TAKE IT TO THE BANK. HOWEVER YOU CHI-TOWN BOYS DO IT! HAHAHAHAHA

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 1 2007, 06:19 PM~8449619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the rims :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 2 2007, 01:11 AM~8453202
> *well how much you want for it homie :biggrin:
> *


make me an offer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2007, 11:37 AM~8456152
> *I'll take the rims :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YELLOW CADDY IS SOLD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 2 2007, 08:44 PM~8459841
> *YELLOW CADDY IS SOLD
> *


so are my rims gone :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 2 2007, 08:44 PM~8459841
> *YELLOW CADDY IS SOLD
> *


congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8460509
> *so are my rims gone :cheesy:
> *


YOU GOT RIMS FOR DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8460800
> *congrats homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BUT I WANTED TO KEEP WORKING ON IT, KEPT ME BUSY :cheesy:


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

any of yall in colorado ever heard of the akumu fighting system?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CC................... :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8460878
> *YOU GOT RIMS FOR DAYS :biggrin:
> *


more is better I'm greedy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Aug 3 2007, 01:17 AM~8462082
> *any of yall in colorado ever heard of the akumu fighting system?
> *


I never have whats that?


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2007, 05:20 AM~8462543
> *I never have whats that?
> *


its a gym in colorado, i was jus wonfdering b/c i train with the chapter here in Ky...it started over there.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHERE YOU FUCKEN ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IT DO ESE...GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 3 2007, 12:31 PM~8464591
> *WHERE YOU FUCKEN ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IT DO ESE...GOOD TIMES CC
> *


sup Fucker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 3 2007, 04:47 PM~8466766
> *sup Fucker :biggrin:
> *


GET THE CLUB READY HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 4 MONTHS WE GONNA BE AT FULL FORCE TEARING IT UP IN COLORADO!!! GOODTIMES CC IF YOU DONT KNOW AND IF YOU SLEEPING ON US, DONT TRIP BECUASE WILL BE OUT ON THE STREETS FROM PUEBLO TO DENVER!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin: 

"GOOD TIMES CC" COLORADO WE COMMING FOR 2008 PROPER...........


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 4 2007, 03:19 AM~8469395
> *GET THE CLUB READY HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 4 MONTHS WE GONNA BE AT FULL FORCE TEARING IT UP IN COLORADO!!! GOODTIMES CC IF YOU DONT KNOW AND IF YOU SLEEPING ON US, DONT TRIP BECUASE WILL BE OUT ON THE STREETS FROM PUEBLO TO DENVER!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> 
> "GOOD TIMES CC" COLORADO WE COMMING FOR 2008 PROPER...........
> ...



X2...... :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 2 2007, 09:15 AM~8454932
> *HIT UP ROY. HE WON'T LEAD YOU WRONG. YOU CAN BET ON THAT OR TAKE IT TO THE BANK. HOWEVER YOU CHI-TOWN BOYS DO IT!  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *



What up Flaco? I see you doin big things. GOODTIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 4 2007, 04:19 AM~8469395
> *GET THE CLUB READY HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 4 MONTHS WE GONNA BE AT FULL FORCE TEARING IT UP IN COLORADO!!! GOODTIMES CC IF YOU DONT KNOW AND IF YOU SLEEPING ON US, DONT TRIP BECUASE WILL BE OUT ON THE STREETS FROM PUEBLO TO DENVER!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> 
> "GOOD TIMES CC" COLORADO WE COMMING FOR 2008 PROPER...........
> ...


and La Junta


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Aug 4 2007, 08:29 AM~8469771
> *What up Flaco? I see you doin big things. GOODTIMES.  :biggrin:
> *


we got a place called Mayo's down here dog doing things for us at killer deals.Hit me up if you wanna get it done.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking forward to hitting the streets with you guys in La Junta.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 4 2007, 10:00 AM~8470047
> *and La Junta
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 4 2007, 09:00 AM~8470047
> *and La Junta
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!  GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 4 2007, 12:02 PM~8470053
> *we got a place called Mayo's down here dog doing things for us at killer deals.Hit me up if you wanna get it done.
> *



I TOLD YA CHI-TOWN!

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

New and Improved three in the rain!!! fuck it, dippin the streets in the rain!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: looks good I hope you have the frame rails under the doors reinforced or thats gonna take a toll on that car


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS ON HOMIE, THE CLOCK IS TICKING!!!! GOOD TIMES CC......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2007, 11:17 PM~8473786
> *:uh: looks good I hope you have the frame rails under the doors reinforced or thats gonna take a toll on that car
> *


You already know they reinforced!!! I never even hit one switch on that car till I strapped it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CC...STILL DOING IT BIG...............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 5 2007, 10:15 AM~8475632
> *You already know they reinforced!!! I never even hit one switch on that car till I strapped it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02545.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02546.flv


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8478718
> *http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02545.flv
> http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02546.flv
> *


lets see pics of that thing out side of the garage... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2007, 07:35 PM~8478748
> *lets see pics of that thing out side of the garage... :biggrin:
> *


Lol maybe next weekend,I've been a lazy fucker still gotta get tha chrome on :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO?Who did what at the show in New Mexico? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

What's next locally? Any shows in the springs? Next show in Denver is the Desirable Ones Brentwood show. Probably one of the older regular ones. August 25th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 5 2007, 06:42 PM~8478791
> *Lol maybe next weekend,I've been a lazy fucker still gotta get tha chrome on :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH CHROME WE TALKING ABOUT CABRON.......GOOD TIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 5 2007, 06:12 AM~8475079
> *ITS ON HOMIE, THE CLOCK IS TICKING!!!! GOOD TIMES CC......
> 
> 
> ...


That Regal is one of my Favs, shit is sick!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 5 2007, 09:22 PM~8479505
> *Whats up RO?Who did what at the show in New Mexico? :biggrin:
> *


It was a good show, probably like 350 entries. Long ass weekend though, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow, I need to get some sleep, :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 6 2007, 02:11 PM~8485238
> *It was a good show, probably like 350 entries. Long ass weekend though, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow, I need to get some sleep,  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I should of went just to check it out I went one year and it was a good show


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a link of pics from the 505 show yesterday. More to come :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=355080


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YEA LOOKED LIKE A REAL GOOD SHOW WE GONNA HAVE TO MAKE THAT ONE NEXT YEAR FO SHO!!!! GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8489993
> *Here is a link of pics from the 505 show yesterday. More to come :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=355080
> *


The show looked big how did you do up there?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Took first place "Luxury SUV ?" Full Custom, and I took 1st place "New Age" street with my 300. Not bad I guess, for all the nice rides that were there.

Those 24's on the 300 were not made for road trips. It was a rough ride, tires scraping on the wheel wells, but we made it there and back! :biggrin: Had the Navi transported with some of my members cars.

Colorado represented well at this show with Uce, Sweet Dreams, and ROLLERZONLY Southern Colorado Chapter.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 7 2007, 12:00 PM~8493402
> *Took first place "Luxury SUV  ?" Full Custom, and I took 1st place "New Age" street with my 300. Not bad I guess, for all the nice rides that were there.
> 
> Those 24's on the 300 were not made for road trips. It was a rough ride, tires scraping on the wheel wells, but we made it there and back!  :biggrin: Had the Navi transported with some of my members cars.
> ...


Good to hear! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I knew the CO Riders would do good over there.Big props to all that went. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 7 2007, 05:09 PM~8496332
> *I knew the CO Riders would do good over there.Big props to all that went. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2007, 10:42 AM~8503127
> *Whats up Colorado???
> *


What up Larry


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2007, 09:42 AM~8503127
> *Whats up Colorado???
> *


whats up homie I just figured out how to get the pics off my camera so I can send you some pic's of all the kids yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY Southern Colorado checking in w/ the Colorado Fam! What's good? Quiet in here tonight. 

We need to get some more peeps and clubs repp'n Colorado some more!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8507772
> *What up Larry
> *


whats good Roy hows everything going with you homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 8 2007, 10:01 PM~8508814
> *whats up homie I just figured out how to get the pics off my camera so I can send you some pic's of all the kids yesterday :biggrin:
> *


what up homie I got the pics and I seen Chris he shook my hand but I already told you that :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 8 2007, 11:04 PM~8509364
> *ROLLERZONLY Southern Colorado checking in w/ the Colorado Fam! What's good? Quiet in here tonight.
> 
> We need to get some more peeps and clubs repp'n Colorado some more!
> *


no doubt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 8 2007, 10:04 PM~8509364
> *ROLLERZONLY Southern Colorado checking in w/ the Colorado Fam! What's good? Quiet in here tonight.
> 
> We need to get some more peeps and clubs repp'n Colorado some more!
> *


you aint lieing about that homie !!!!!! Pull em out and cruise them rides fuck a show :biggrin: ..................GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?Just kicking it.Hot ass day. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 MOSTHATED :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8516888
> *:0 MOSTHATED :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 9 2007, 12:57 PM~8513005
> *you aint lieing about that homie !!!!!! Pull em out and cruise them rides fuck a show :biggrin: ..................GOOD TIMES CC
> *


I'm out every weekend bROther. :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8516888
> *:0 MOSTHATED :0
> 
> 
> ...


Sick as Fuck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 9 2007, 11:41 PM~8518496
> *I'm out every weekend bROther.  :uh:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 9 2007, 10:41 PM~8518496
> *I'm out every weekend bROther.  :uh:
> *


THATS FIRME HOMIE BUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS IN COLORADO THEN JUST WHATS ON LAYITLOW...YOU FELL ME HOMIE.......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 10 2007, 01:54 AM~8519303
> *THATS FIRME HOMIE BUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS IN COLORADO THEN  WHAT I HAVE SEEN LIVING THERE.  JUST SEEMS LIKE THEY ONLY  PULL THERE RIDES OUT FOR A SHOW  AND IM MAINLEY TALKING ABOUT THE LOWRIDER SCENE ESE...YOU FEEL ME HOMIE.......  I HAVE MY BURBEN SITTEN ON THEM "FOOSE" BIG BOYS AND I DRIVE IT EVERYDAY TOO DOG SO I AINT EVEN TRIPPEN ON THAT...IM TALKING ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN COLORADO!! :uh:      GOOD TIMES CC............CHUCKS
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CC CRUISING THREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 10 2007, 02:54 AM~8519303
> *THATS FIRME HOMIE BUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS IN COLORADO THEN JUST WHATS ON LAYITLOW...YOU FELL ME HOMIE.......
> *


 :yes: and I cruised my ride yesterday for a minute :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP SO.CO! IM JUST GONE FOR A LIL WHILE, BUT I'LL ALWAYS BE BACK!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

will be waiting on you homie!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay up cipie!!!!! GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

whats up colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken Jess doggy................GOOD TIMES CC TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I got my stuff today :biggrin: GOODTIMES COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 10 2007, 01:58 PM~8522716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


putting in work homie big ups to you Paulito


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2007, 05:39 PM~8524138
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Roller


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Check out the newest Lowrider magazine! :biggrin: 

ROLLERZONLY 3X CARCLUB of the Year!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8523710


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 10 2007, 02:54 AM~8519303
> *THATS FIRME HOMIE BUT I KNOW THERE IS MORE RIDERS IN COLORADO THEN JUST WHATS ON LAYITLOW...YOU FELL ME HOMIE.......
> *


There are a lot of ryders out there, but some of them think their shit is made of gold, haha, silly fuckers, it's only a vehicle!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 10 2007, 12:58 PM~8522716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOH YEA PAULITO, YOU ON THE RIGHT TRACK HOMIE!!!! WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008 GOOD TIMES CC.............LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8525762
> *There are a lot of ryders out there, but some of them think their shit is made of gold, haha, silly fuckers, it's only a vehicle!
> *


I guess im just use to that SOUTHERN CALIFAS lowrider sceen, were everyone is out on the blvd, or just kicken it at the park and the grillz going and people just cruising and posting there rides up!!!!  Fuck a trailer Queen..... :biggrin: 
GOOD TIMES CC............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 10 2007, 10:59 PM~8526094
> *I guess im just use to that SOUTHERN CALIFAS lowrider sceen, were everyone is out on the blvd, or just kicken it at the park and the grillz going and people just cruising and posting there rides up!!!!   Fuck a trailer Queen..... :biggrin:
> GOOD TIMES CC............
> *


I don't know about springs but ain't none of that going on here there is no lowrider scene it sucks


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2007, 10:59 PM~8526479
> *I don't know about springs but ain't none of that going on here there is no lowrider scene it sucks
> *


Believe me homie when we get back and GOOD TIMES CC is in full force we gonna try to bring somthing to the table for Colorado homie!! It has to start some where and all we need is support from our fellow riders.......we comming out hard for 2008......................GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> OOOOOOOOH YEA PAULITO, YOU ON THE RIGHT TRACK HOMIE!!!! WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008 GOOD TIMES CC.............LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> [/qu


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN FUCKEN WRINKLES.............YOU READY DOG TO HIT COLORADO AGAIN ....GOOD TIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 10 2007, 11:46 PM~8526726
> *Believe me homie when we get back and GOOD TIMES CC is in full force we gonna try to bring somthing to the table for Colorado homie!! It has to start some where and all we need is support from our fellow riders.......we comming out hard for 2008......................GOOD TIMES CC
> *


we will support also chucks all the way from the ''san fernando valley'' (818) will be there once you hommies get back from iraq


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GRACIAS BIG CHUCH DOG!!!! WE READY TO PUT COLORADO ON BLAST HOMIE!!! :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 11 2007, 12:25 AM~8526906
> *GRACIAS BIG CHUCH DOG!!!!  WE READY TO PUT COLORADO ON BLAST HOMIE!!!  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:
> *


handle we have a few hommie's that might be down 2 tow some cars over there 2 a big event and show wus sup with the good times crew


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

OH WE READY TO PUT IT DOWN HOMIE IN COLORADO.......WE HAVE ARE SHOW PLANNED FOR 2008........"SHOW AND HOP OF COURSE"...
GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new issue of lowrider RO.Looks good.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on GOOD TIMES?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up everybody?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2007, 08:32 AM~8527696
> *Whats going on GOOD TIMES?
> *


What up big J R how you doing homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 10 2007, 05:29 PM~8524409
> *What up Roller
> *


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2007, 07:32 AM~8527696
> *Whats going on GOOD TIMES?
> *


WHATS CRACKEN MOST HATED, YOU READY TO THROW SOME CRUISES HOMIE WITH THE TRADITIONAL LOWS. LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING SOME LOWRIDERS OR SHOULD I SAY SOME NEW LOWRIDERS......GOOD TIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 10 2007, 10:00 PM~8525727
> *Check out the newest Lowrider magazine!  :biggrin:
> 
> ROLLERZONLY 3X CARCLUB of the Year!
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2007, 07:35 AM~8527548
> *Congrats on the new issue of lowrider RO.Looks good.
> *


Thanx for the luv Impala 63. 

ROLLERZONLY ~ the only 3 X car club of the year!  

We come hard EVERY year! RO4LIFE :biggrin: 

Fuck the Haterz, haha they know what's up!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 04:42 PM~8530189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still have not sold this? Shit is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8531579
> *Still have not sold this? Shit is nice.  :thumbsup:
> *


Nah no sale but plenty of offers...99% of the fools on here are fool of shit anyway.Might just keep it ,it's looking better and better all the time.Thanks for the props homie,just trying to step the game up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 04:42 PM~8530189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz HOT Roy!!!  I was dippin' today!!! I was by myself, no other lo's and I might have seen one other lolo all day!!! And I was out for a couple of hours!!! It kind of sucked, but it felt good dippin' in the lolo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8531602
> *Thatz HOT Roy!!!   I was dippin' today!!! I was by myself, no other lo's and I might have seen one other lolo all day!!! And I was out for a couple of hours!!! It kind of sucked, but it felt good dippin' in the lolo!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog,I came out a lil today and went to Grocery wharehouse....place was packed...mostly hotrods but it was cool,I would dipped wit ya dog


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8531598
> *Nah no sale but plenty of offers...99% of the fools on here are fool of shit anyway.Might just keep it ,it's looking better and better all the time.Thanks for the props homie,just trying to step the game up
> *


Your repp'n GOODTIMES well with this one homie. Good luck on the sale! I ain't sold my navi yet either homie. ******* are broke these days! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, fesboogie

In tha Mutha Fuck'n HOUSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:25 PM~8531610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Digg'n the Avatar VYNE TYME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 11 2007, 09:29 PM~8531626
> *Your repp'n GOODTIMES well with this one homie. Good luck on the sale! I ain't sold my navi yet either homie. ******* are broke these days! :angry:
> *


Yeah I hear ya homie,Good luck on your sale dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I remember when Tony had that fucker in the shop,sick ass ride ever since :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:33 PM~8531653
> *I remember when Tony had that fucker in the shop,sick ass ride ever since :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie, wish I would have never thrown that much money in that Navi. If it were a Impala, fuck I would be set! You live and learn I guess.

As soon as i sell it, I'm gonna be on a mission for a 58-64 convertible! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8531621
> *Thanks dog,I came out a lil today and went to Grocery wharehouse....place was packed...mostly hotrods but it was cool,I would dipped wit ya dog
> *


Next time I'll give you a call 1st!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 11 2007, 09:30 PM~8531637
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, fesboogie
> 
> In tha Mutha Fuck'n HOUSE!  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn right homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8531722
> *Next time I'll give you a call 1st!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Do that dog,our Chapter is under renovations but if my ride is up and going I'm down.Time to unite the clubs in this town and revive this lifestyle so it grows in the future,hit me up dog maybe we can do a bar-b-q or something in the near future


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:50 PM~8531766
> *Do that dog,our Chapter is under renovations but if my ride is up and going I'm down.Time to unite the clubs in this town and revive this lifestyle so it grows in the future,hit me up dog maybe we can do a bar-b-q or something in the near future
> *


You just reminded me to let you know that we are having a BBQ on August 26th at Palmer Park!!! ( the actual Park on Maizeland and Academy)!!! I know Ruthless and them are gonna be there so you already know!!! Tell Julian and the rest of your peeps so you guys can come rep!!!  and anyone else who is reading this is welcomed to come also!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 09:55 PM~8531798
> *You just reminded me to let you know that we are having a BBQ on August 26th at Palmer Park!!! ( the actual Park on Maizeland and Academy)!!! I know Ruthless and them are gonna be there so you already know!!! Tell Julian and the rest of your peeps so you guys can come rep!!!   and anyone else who is reading this is welcomed to come also!!!
> *


appreciate it homie,which ever cars are driveable will be there  
Need us to bring anything?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:57 PM~8531807
> *appreciate it homie,which ever cars are driveable will be there
> Need us to bring anything?
> *


Just an appetite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 09:58 PM~8531813
> *Just an appetite!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll bring it up at the next meeting next weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8531816
> *I'll bring it up at the next meeting next weekend
> *


Cool thanks homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 11 2007, 09:39 PM~8531696
> *Thanx homie, wish I would have never thrown that much money in that Navi. If it were a Impala, fuck I would be set! You live and learn I guess.
> 
> As soon as i sell it, I'm gonna be on a mission for a 58-64 convertible! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD to see you're looking into a Traditional homie...can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You know about the Ruthless show on September 15th at the flea market, right? I don't have alot of info but they posted it up on my space so im letting peeps on LIL know!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:00 PM~8531818
> *Cool thanks homie!!!
> *


So I seen the Monte at the Grocery Wharehouse ...sold to Traditions huh?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

SEPT 15 i should be ready for that one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 11 2007, 10:03 PM~8531834
> *whats up roy
> *


What up Paul hows that lotion looking?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

its looking decent...im working on the engine now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:03 PM~8531837
> *So I seen the Monte at the Grocery Wharehouse ...sold to Traditions huh?
> *


Yea!!! I liked that damn Monte too!!! I have something with Monte Carlo's no matter what other cars I got!!!  That move kind of sucked!!! The white and purple Regal got sold too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:02 PM~8531833
> *You know about the Ruthless show on September 15th at the flea market, right? I don't have alot of info but they posted it up on my space so im letting peeps on LIL know!!!
> *


didn't know about that one yet....is it set in stone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:06 PM~8531860
> *Yea!!! I liked that damn Monte too!!! I have something with Monte Carlo's no matter what other cars I got!!!    That move kind of sucked!!! The white and purple Regal got sold too!!!
> *


 :0 Randy sold his ride?What's he up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:06 PM~8531863
> *didn't know about that one yet....is it set in stone?
> *


Yea they had a lil' flyer on myspace!!! and Izzy and Andrew had talked to me about it at the Sinister show!!! (you did not miss anything at the Sinister show either)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:08 PM~8531871
> *:0  Randy sold his ride?What's he up to?
> *


Yea he sold it, He's been chillin' I guess, but he's got that white Lincoln on the 14's that was at the last Ruthless show!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:10 PM~8531880
> *Yea they had a lil' flyer on myspace!!! and Izzy and Andrew had talked to me  about it at the Sinister show!!! (you did not miss anything at the Sinister show either)
> *


It's hard being outta the circuit right now but I'm sure once we're back everyone will know why and respect the fact of our decisions to overhaul the club


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:12 PM~8531898
> *Yea he sold it, He's been chillin' I guess, but he's got that white Lincoln on the 14's that was at the last Ruthless show!!!
> *


The Blue one?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:13 PM~8531902
> *It's hard being outta the circuit right now but I'm sure once we're back everyone will know why and respect the fact of our decisions to overhaul the club
> *


Oh definitely!!! I don't remember who told me but I heard you guys have to have the undies chromed out now or something like that? I don't know if thatz tru jus what someone told me at the Ruthless show!!! But thatz tight if you ask me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:14 PM~8531907
> *The Blue one?
> *


Nah itz all white!!! But it does have blue interior if thatz what you mean!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:16 PM~8531922
> *Oh definitely!!! I don't remember who told me but I heard you guys have to have the undies chromed out now or something like that? I don't know if thatz tru jus what someone told me at the Ruthless show!!! But thatz tight if you ask me!!!
> *


Yeah homie we're upping the standards anything 77 and ups gotta have the undies done and more standards which if you ask me I think is a step in the right direction.We need to get some tight ass rides on the streets next year...it'll be a change,so look out for us in 08 dog we're trying to do it big :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 10:21 PM~8531947
> *Yeah homie we're upping the standards anything 77 and ups gotta have the undies done and more standards which if you ask me I think is a step in the right direction.We need to get some tight ass rides on the streets next year...it'll be a change,so look out for us in 08 dog we're trying to do it big :biggrin:
> *


Yea itz alwayz good to up the standards!!! That just means you guyz are doin' it big anywayz!!! I can't wait to see a club wit' a gang of their cars chromed out underneath!!!  but im about to lay it down so I'll holla at you laterz homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2007, 10:26 PM~8531978
> *Yea itz alwayz good to up the standards!!! That just means you guyz are doin' it big anywayz!!! I can't wait to see a club wit' a gang of their cars chromed out underneath!!!   but im about to lay it down so I'll holla at you laterz homie!!!
> *


Take it eazy homie I'll see ya soon


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out these rides from my town in the 719 (Leadville)...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Aug 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8532058
> *Check out these rides from my town in the 719 (Leadville)...
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice dog,I was gonna drive and get that piece but I figured the gas alone would kill me :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Aug 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8532058
> *Check out these rides from my town in the 719 (Leadville)...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Leadville doing the damn thing! Nice rides homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co I thought Ruthless just had a carshow???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2007, 10:19 AM~8534175
> *What up Co I thought Ruthless just had a carshow???
> *


Sept.15th homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 12 2007, 10:20 AM~8534180
> *Sept.15th homie
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO, WHATS GOING DOWN WITH THAT CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE???? LOOKEN GOOD ESE.....GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, mcfadonna
what up Homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Chuck?What up Cipie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 08:50 PM~8531766
> *Do that dog,our Chapter is under renovations but if my ride is up and going I'm down.Time to unite the clubs in this town and revive this lifestyle so it grows in the future,hit me up dog maybe we can do a bar-b-q or something in the near future
> *


 :thumbsup: SOME MAJOR ASS RENOVATIONS IS RIGHT HOMIE!!! WE COMMING FOR 2008 AND STAYING TRADITIONAL............GOOD TIMES CC

HERE IS A LIL SAMPLE OF ONE OF OUR MEMBERS TRUNKS THATS COMMING TO COLORADO FOR 2008........JUST A TASTE  




























OH YEA WE COMMING ............GOOD TIMES CC WORLD WIDE!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And for those that don't know that's big Kiko's ride,The homie that had his Monte jacked while he was fighting for our freedom in Iraq....Back out stronger than ever making the haters bubble with envy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 12 2007, 01:15 PM~8535387
> *And for those that don't know that's big Kiko's ride,The homie that had his Monte jacked while he was fighting for our freedom in Iraq....Back out stronger than ever making the haters bubble with envy
> *


YOU MUTHA FUCKEN RIGHT YOU CANT KEEP A GOOD MAN DOWN!!!! GOOD TIMES CC......WE COMMING FOR YOU FUCKEN HATERS TOO, WE AINT FORGOT SHIT !!!!!!  

GOOD TIMES CC.....YOU THOUGHT WE FADED AND YOU HATED BUT GUESS WHAT PUTOS WE MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES CC COMMING 2008!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 12 2007, 01:02 PM~8535328
> *What da fuck Chuck?What up Cipie
> *


HEY FUCKER YOUR "PM" BOX IS FULL!! EMPTY THAT SHIT OUT, IM TRYING TO PM YOU GOOD TIMER!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8535447
> *HEY FUCKER YOUR "PM" BOX IS FULL!! EMPTY THAT SHIT OUT, IM TRYING TO PM YOU GOOD TIMER!!!
> *


Go ahead now homie I'm just getting all kinds of offers on the Tre


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 12 2007, 02:32 PM~8535455
> *Go ahead now homie I'm just getting all kinds of offers on the Tre
> *


when he said your pm box was full I knew thats why :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2007, 02:34 PM~8535461
> *when he said your pm box was full I knew thats why :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: yeah there are a lot of offers but nothing has really tempted me yet


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DONT WORRIE FOO, THE RIGHT ONE WILL COME ALONG!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 oooohhh shit fellas were approaching 100 pages with the help of MOSTHATED CC AND GOODTIMES CC :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8535495
> *:0 oooohhh shit fellas were approaching 100 pages with the help of MOSTHATED CC AND GOODTIMES CC :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE, WE NEED TO PUT COLORADO ON THE MAP ESE!!! I KNOW THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO!!! THEY NEED TO PULL EM OUT AND START ROLLEN THE BLVD........WE GONNA GET IT CRACKEN AGAIN..

GOOD TIMES CC AND MOST HATED CC COMMING HARDER AND STAYING HATER PROOF FOR 2008..........ROLLEN THEM 100 SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

ROLLERZONLY 719 whats up?I went by your pad but I dident see your car there so I dident stop.Went to p town just to get away.There was no rides rolling around.Next time Im down there Ill go by again or call you.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS A FAMILIA THANG...........GOOD TIMES FAM BAM!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Puttin Co
On the map is the plan then for 08. With or without help im gonna still strike at the heart and soul.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ESE MCFADONNA HOMIE I GOT YOUR PM ESE AND ILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE HOMIE...I GOT YOU DOGGY DONT TRIP!!! GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8535807
> *ESE MCFADONNA HOMIE I GOT YOUR PM ESE AND ILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE HOMIE...I GOT YOU DOGGY DONT TRIP!!! GOOD TIMES CC
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.........COLORADO WHERE ALL THE RIDERZ AT ????????????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 12 2007, 02:11 PM~8535367
> *:thumbsup: SOME MAJOR ASS RENOVATIONS IS RIGHT HOMIE!!! WE COMMING FOR 2008 AND STAYING TRADITIONAL............GOOD TIMES CC
> 
> HERE IS A LIL SAMPLE OF ONE OF OUR MEMBERS TRUNKS THATS COMMING TO COLORADO FOR 2008........JUST A TASTE
> ...


That trunk is fuckin' tight!!!  muthafuckas is gonna have to step it up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 12 2007, 02:56 PM~8535556
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, WE NEED TO PUT COLORADO ON THE MAP ESE!!! I KNOW THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO!!! THEY NEED TO PULL EM OUT AND START ROLLEN THE BLVD........WE GONNA GET IT CRACKEN AGAIN..
> 
> GOOD TIMES CC AND MOST HATED CC COMMING HARDER AND STAYING HATER PROOF FOR 2008..........ROLLEN THEM 100 SPOKES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CC.........................ITS A WRAP 2008


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2007, 09:38 PM~8538903
> *That trunk is fuckin' tight!!!    muthafuckas is gonna have to step it up!!!
> *


X2 ON THAT COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOODTIMES CC........2008


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 12 2007, 01:15 PM~8535387
> *And for those that don't know that's big Kiko's ride,The homie that had his Monte jacked while he was fighting for our freedom in Iraq....Back out stronger than ever making the haters bubble with envy
> *


FUCK IT LET ME GIVE COLORADO A HEADS UP ON WHATS COMMING OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC FOR THE 200"OJO"!!! JUST A LIL SOMTHING TO KEEP IN MIND THESE CARS ARE STILL GETTING WORKED ON AND BY NO MEANS ARE THEY COMPLETE!!!  BUT WHEN WE HIT THE STREETS OF COLORADO FOR 2008 THEY WILL BE :thumbsup: SO FOR ALL THE HATERS THAT SAID WE FELL OFF OR WE FADED, HERE'S A TASTE TAKE NOTES BECUASE WE AINT GOING NO WHERE!!!!! TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN COLORADO AND I MEAN THE TRUE LOWRIDERS WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO HITTEN THE SWITCH AND THE STREET WITH YOU GUYS...........GOOD TIMES CC 200"OJO" WE COMMING!!  
































































































































DESPENSA PAULITO I NEED A PIC OF THE MERC HOMIE!! WELL WHO EVER SAID WE FADED AND WE FELL OFF :uh: BETTER THINK AGAIN!! GOOD TIMES CC COLORADO AINT GOING NO WHERE AND WE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ....AINT NO PART TIMERS IN THIS CLUB....WIN , LOSE , OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE.............WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON THE STREETS OF COLORADO 2008.............ENOUGH SAID
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

simon chuckdog!!!very well put...FOR U HATERS: IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW...gracias chuck for posting some flickas of my new ranfla...she's still under construction but best believe she will be ready when we get back...what's up roy roy, thanks for putting it down and letting gente know what's up... uffin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC puttin it down now and forever...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

que onda to all the TRUE colorado lowriders...you know who you are :biggrin: can't wait to get back and have that first asada and cruise with all you..once we all get together and hit them streets the gente will know our movement, THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, is alive and ain't going nowhere :biggrin: it ain't just about hitting the shows either..we gotta keep it on the streets cuz that's where it all began  until then 4 months to go in this shithole hay nos vemos gente :machinegun: :biggrin: CRUISE THE RIDE WITH PRIDE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2.............GOODTIMERS


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

[

DESPENSA PAULITO I NEED A PIC OF THE MERC HOMIE!! WELL WHO EVER SAID WE FADED AND WE FELL OFF :uh: BETTER THINK AGAIN!! GOOD TIMES CC COLORADO AINT GOING NO WHERE AND WE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ....AINT NO PART TIMERS IN THIS CLUB....WIN , LOSE , OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE.............WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON THE STREETS OF COLORADO 2008.............ENOUGH SAID
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thats cool Chuck, just let me put it back together  and then i'll send you some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC might be adding a 59 impala to the collection cash in hand just waiting for the vin and it's on I talked to two cats from yakima where the car is located and it is for real no bullshit :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....COLORADO LOWRIDERS...............


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2007, 11:45 AM~8542623
> *MOSTHATED CC might be adding a 59 impala to the collection cash in hand just waiting for the vin and it's on I talked to two cats from yakima where the car is located and it is for real no bullshit :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 good luck bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 13 2007, 03:02 PM~8543633
> *:0  :0  :0  good luck bro
> *


thanks I'll need for all these voltures(spelling)


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 11 2007, 08:25 PM~8531610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well Roy I must say the Imp. is looking better and better all the time, do you want to trade back yet? Jus kiddn I havent even had the chance to lift on some of those fools who hang out on Feds yet. But I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2007, 12:45 PM~8542623
> *MOSTHATED CC might be adding a 59 impala to the collection cash in hand just waiting for the vin and it's on I talked to two cats from yakima where the car is located and it is for real no bullshit :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Congrats and GOODluck dog if you need anything let me know


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*NEED A BOOTH???*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

NOW THAT LOOKS LIKE A SHOW YOU DONT WANNA MISS!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TO GET BACKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT........GOODTIMES CC..................TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite C.C. 2nd Annual Picnic!!! August 26th, 2007 Palmer Park on Maizeland and Academy!!! 11 a.m.- 6 p.m.!!! All clubs and riders invited!!! come down and show support to the lowrider community in the 719!!! free food and drinks!!! I would've posted the flyer but im not good with this computer shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite Car Club 
2nd Annual Picnic

Sunday, August 26th, 2007
11 A.m.-6 p.m.
Palmer Park
(NW Corner of Maizeland and Academy)

Free Food and drinks
Club competitions
Cars, Trucks, and bikes

This picnic is our way of showing support for the growing Colorado springs custom car, truck, and bike community and their families. Please join us to celebrate. Do not bring any weapons, bad attitudes, or beef. The party will not be ruined for all by the actions of a few. If you can’t act right you will be asked to leave.
Our goal is to have fun and encourage others to get involved in the Lowrider scene, so lets all represent our community and clubs in a family oriented setting.

For More info call: casey at 210-2604 or Fes at 287-4200


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll be there :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 14 2007, 04:58 PM~8554173
> *Xquizite C.C. 2nd Annual Picnic!!! August 26th, 2007 Palmer Park on Maizeland and Academy!!! 11 a.m.- 6 p.m.!!! All clubs and riders invited!!! come down and show support to the lowrider community in the 719!!! free food and drinks!!! I would've posted the flyer but im not good with this computer shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I COME BACK ON THE 27TH, I WOULD HAVE LIKED TO COME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8555219
> *I'll be there  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea everyone should come repp!!! Itz time for the lowrider community in the 719 to get together!!! There are so many hot cars in the 719!!! Letz end the season on a good note wit' our picnic and ofcourse Ruthless car show on Sept. 15th!!! You already know '08 is goin' to be crazy!!! Good Times already gave us a sneak peek!!!  I told my members to step their game up or there's gonna be a trophy drought next year!!! :biggrin: So there should be really good competition next year  !!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 12 2007, 03:13 PM~8535652
> *ROLLERZONLY 719 whats up?I went by your pad but I dident see your car there so I dident stop.Went to p town just to get away.There was no rides rolling around.Next time Im down there Ill go by again or call you.
> *


I'm in Califas right now. Won't be back until Friday. Damn sorry I missed you bRO! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 12 2007, 02:56 PM~8535556
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, WE NEED TO PUT COLORADO ON THE MAP ESE!!! I KNOW THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO!!! THEY NEED TO PULL EM OUT AND START ROLLEN THE BLVD........WE GONNA GET IT CRACKEN AGAIN..
> 
> GOOD TIMES CC AND MOST HATED CC COMMING HARDER AND STAYING HATER PROOF FOR 2008..........ROLLEN THEM 100 SPOKES :biggrin:
> *


What ROLLERZONLY don't put it down? Better ask somebody. :angry: 

Like I said before ~ WE COME HARD EVERY YEAR!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 14 2007, 10:45 PM~8557595
> *What ROLLERZONLY don't put it down? Better ask somebody. :angry:
> 
> Like I said before ~ WE COME HARD EVERY YEAR!
> *


DONT TRIP ESE!!!! NO ONE SAID YOU DONT COME HARD AND I DONT THINK I NEED TO ASK ANYBODY..........  IM TALKING ABOUT EVERYONE IN "COLORADO" NEEDS TO HIT THE STREETS A LIL BIT MORE !!MAYBE I SHOULD OF MENTIONED ALL THE CLUBS IN COLORADO PUTTING IN WORK, SO NO ONE WOULD OF GOT OFFENDED... :roflmao: :roflmao: GOODTIMES CC DONT HATE ON NO ONE 719ER!! WE JUST ABOUT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON !!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE GOOD ROLLERZ BOTH OF OUR CLUBS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS....................AND MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 14 2007, 06:49 PM~8555175
> *Xquizite Car Club
> 2nd Annual Picnic
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!! WE NEED MORE OF THIS IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin: IM SURE GOODTIMES WILL ATTEND


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 15 2007, 02:19 AM~8558338
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!! WE NEED MORE OF THIS IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin:  IM SURE GOODTIMES WILL ATTEND
> *


Wish the rest of you guyz were here!!! But we'll all get together and chop it up when you guyz get back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 15 2007, 01:14 AM~8558091
> *DONT TRIP ESE!!!! NO ONE SAID YOU DONT COME HARD AND I DONT THINK I NEED TO ASK ANYBODY..........   IM TALKING ABOUT EVERYONE IN "COLORADO" NEEDS TO HIT THE STREETS A LIL BIT MORE !!MAYBE I SHOULD OF MENTIONED ALL THE CLUBS IN COLORADO PUTTING IN WORK, SO NO ONE WOULD OF GOT OFFENDED... :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOODTIMES CC DONT HATE ON NO ONE 719ER!! WE JUST ABOUT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON !!!!!
> *


I didn't get offended, but sometimes I sense haterizm, if that's even a word, haha.

It's cool GOODTIMER, maybe I'm tripp'n. Much love Homie!

ROLLERZONLY4LIFE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 15 2007, 01:30 AM~8558186
> *WE GOOD ROLLERZ BOTH OF OUR CLUBS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS....................AND MORE TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Now ur talk'n bRO!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 15 2007, 07:03 PM~8563630
> *I didn't get offended, but sometimes I sense haterizm, if that's even a word, haha.
> 
> It's cool GOODTIMER, maybe I'm tripp'n. Much love Homie!
> ...


we're all in this together dog...  
aint no haters in this club,just participaters :biggrin: 
we think of your club as a positive structure in the lowrider community


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

T T T for the Colorado Fam!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 14 2007, 01:01 AM~8548797
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET BACKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a fish homie 
this is 
http://i14.tinypic.com/67e7vjp.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 15 2007, 06:03 PM~8563630
> *I didn't get offended, but sometimes I sense haterizm, if that's even a word, haha.
> 
> It's cool GOODTIMER, maybe I'm tripp'n. Much love Homie!
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, WE KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN WHEN YOU SAY "HATERIZM"!! WE GET ALOT OF THAT.....BUT WE STAY SUCKA FREE DOG... WILL SEE YOU ON THE BLVD WHEN WE GET BACK ..... :biggrin: 

GOODTIMES CC "ALWAYS HATED BUT NEVA FADED"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY ROY DID YOU RECIEVE MY PM HOMIE????? HIT ME BACK FOO.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 16 2007, 10:33 AM~8568297
> *HEY ROY DID YOU RECIEVE MY PM HOMIE????? HIT ME BACK FOO.........
> *


nah didn't get it ,shoot it back foolio :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What it do siete-uno-nueve!!! Whatz goin' on this weekend? If anything?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up Lorenzo? ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE bROther! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RO 4 LIFE*, *ROLLERZONLY 719*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 16 2007, 08:57 PM~8573061
> *What up Lorenzo? ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE bROther! :thumbsup:
> *


CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CO*RO*NAS, AND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up CO I'm in utah at plaque's house with impala63 10 hrs to go can't wait to get home :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2007, 12:21 AM~8574005
> *What up CO I'm in utah at plaque's house with impala63 10 hrs to go can't wait to get home :biggrin:
> *


What's good MOSTHATED? Did u get that Impi? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2007, 11:21 PM~8574005
> *What up CO I'm in utah at plaque's house with impala63 10 hrs to go can't wait to get home :biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie..... :biggrin: cant wait to see it rolling thru the springs


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up doggie?yea were back and the 59 is now in LJ.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 17 2007, 06:36 PM~8579992
> *Whats up doggie?yea were back and the 59 is now in LJ.
> *


 GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS,AND CHOP IT UP BOUT RIDES


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 17 2007, 06:36 PM~8579992
> *Whats up doggie?yea were back and the 59 is now in LJ.
> *


good to know you and my lil bro made it home alright so how was the ride up there and is nice up there :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2007, 11:21 PM~8574005
> *What up CO I'm in utah at plaque's house with impala63 10 hrs to go can't wait to get home :biggrin:
> *


what up bro just incase your lady forgot to tell you I came by to see if you were back but you were still on the road so I'll go by to pay you and pick them rims up I need to get started on my car and quick so I hope with the new car you still have time to help me out :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.Thanks for the place to crash homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's up Colorado!  Show'n some luv & respect to the Colorado Fam. ~ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROLLERZ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

were home it was a long and hard trip about 50 hrs of driving. I want to thank Plaque(Phillipa) for extending his friendship out to us and inviting us into his home. Thanks homie you made the trip a lot easier. Oh and sorry I was in a hurry on the phone yesterday I didn't even get to tell you HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cheesy: I'll take some pics of the imp later and post em up


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: WHATZ UP COLORADO ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 18 2007, 08:37 AM~8582587
> *:wave: WHATZ UP COLORADO ROLLERZ :biggrin:
> *


how are you doing are you from CO?

oh shit page 103 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

NO IM FROM NEW MEXICO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats going down in COLORADO...........GOODTIMES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuthin is goin' on in DA SPRINGS dis weekend!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8583268
> *Nuthin is goin' on in DA SPRINGS dis weekend!!!
> *


WHAT NO BARBQUE'S OR CRUISES!!! WHATS REALLY GOING ON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8583268
> *Nuthin is goin' on in DA SPRINGS dis weekend!!!
> *


I WANT TO COME TO THAT PICNIC, BUT I GET THERE THE 27TH :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good GATO *****? What's the word in Burque?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODTIMES rollin through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED saying whats up everybody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:08 AM~8586711
> *MOSTHATED saying whats up everybody
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiice fucker I see you doing it big much respect to Most Hated


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:28 PM~8586855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie thats my dream car like I told you can't wait to see it all done up keep doing it big COLORADO style :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 11:28 PM~8586855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN 59!!! GOOD TO SEE MORE TRADITIONAL RIDES COMMING TO COLORADO...FIRME RIDE MOST HATED CC........... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> THAT LOOKS PERFECT ON THOSE RIMS :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 18 2007, 08:29 PM~8585802
> *GOODTIMES rollin through
> [
> 
> ...


YEP THATS HOT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 19 2007, 01:22 AM~8587049
> *nice ride homie thats my dream car like I told you can't wait to see it all done up keep doing it big COLORADO style :biggrin:
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 08:43 AM~8587680
> *
> *


All i gotta say is you you played your cards right on buying this car bro... Lots of haters tryed to cock block you, but you stayed cool as fuck!! MUCH PROPS!!! YOU DESERVE THAT 59'


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Aug 19 2007, 09:47 AM~8587848
> *All i gotta say is you you played your cards right on buying this car bro...  Lots of haters tryed to cock block you, but you stayed cool as fuck!!  MUCH PROPS!!!  YOU DESERVE THAT 59'
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8588868
> *MOSTHATED CC :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:28 AM~8586855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new ride Homie! Shit is sick.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8588868
> *MOSTHATED CC :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


This 63 is the one! Flip it to me Joe! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry homie its not for sale.If I sell my escalade im going to but a rag top so I can have a pair of them.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 19 2007, 02:57 PM~8589865
> *Sorry homie its not for sale.If I sell my escalade im going to but a rag top so I can have a pair of them.
> *


nice ride good to see you's doing it big for (La Junta) Colorado but I think yous should get some pics of the regal on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8590972
> *nice ride good to see you's  doing it big for (La Junta) Colorado but I think yous should get some pics of the regal on the streets :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN GOOD MOST HATED..........WHATS CRACKEN TO "ALL" THE COLORADO RIDERZ!!! LOOKS LIKE SOME MORE LOWRIDERS ARE COMMING OU TTO PLAY!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU GUYS IN 2008!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Aug 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8590972
> *nice ride good to see you's  doing it big for (La Junta) Colorado but I think yous should get some pics of the regal on the streets :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of that Regal, tell Ruben to call me! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 19 2007, 03:57 PM~8589865
> *Sorry homie its not for sale.If I sell my escalade im going to but a rag top so I can have a pair of them.
> *


Well if that time ever comes, you know who to call! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT COLORADO, KEEP LINEING UP THOSE LOW LOWS.........ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKEN IN 2008........


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That will work RO.Ill hit up ruben too.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 18 2007, 02:56 PM~8584404
> *What's good GATO *****? What's the word in Burque?
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER JUST CHILLIN. CANT WAIT TILL VEGAS U GOING :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 20 2007, 09:05 AM~8595092
> *WHAT UP BROTHER JUST CHILLIN. CANT WAIT TILL VEGAS U GOING :thumbsup:
> *


And you know this bROther! :biggrin: coROnas all day!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, and all the rest of the Colorado Ryders?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2007, 06:33 AM~8594577
> *That will work RO.Ill hit up ruben too.
> *


Thanks bRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 AM~8595112
> *And you know this bROther!  :biggrin: coROnas all day!!
> *


4 SURE BUT NO :barf: LIKE 4 THE DENVER SHOW
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up homies I have some pics of impala63's ride rolling I took the elco out yesterday and we busted a couple of cruises I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i need help finding some 3ton chrome springs. :ugh:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8597030
> *i need help finding some 3ton chrome springs.  :ugh:
> *


Prohopper has them homie I just got some for a customer.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO?Ruben said he tried to get a hold of you.Your mailbox is full.He is going to try back tomorrow.  Whats up CO?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Aug 20 2007, 05:06 PM~8599527
> *Prohopper has them homie I just got some for a customer.
> *


i called them and they told me that they dont have any


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2007, 06:06 PM~8599535
> *Whats up RO?Ruben said he tried to get a hold of you.Your mailbox is full.He is going to try back tomorrow.  Whats up CO?
> *


Yeah my bad tell him I was on a conference call, and could not answer the phone. :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats cool.He is going to call back....


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME 

In this biaaatttchhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 20 2007, 08:11 AM~8595124
> *What's good MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, and all the rest of the Colorado Ryders?
> *


NADA JUST GETTING READY TO HEAD BACK TO COLORADO AND DO IT BIG FOR 2008...THE PLAN IS TO BRING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER AND GET COLORADO CRACKING...........BIG UPS TO ALL THE RIDERZ THAT PUTTING IN WORK ON THEM LOWRIDERS...... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC in the 07 putting it down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2007, 06:38 AM~8603948
> *MOSTHATED CC in the 07 putting it down
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Pics MOSTHATED! :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

WHATZ UP ROLLERZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2007, 05:38 AM~8603948
> *MOSTHATED CC in the 07 putting it down
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MOST HATED CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL AT THE PARQUE CHILLEN AND THE GRILL GOING......LOOKEN FORWARD TO SUPPORTING THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY PAULITO DID YOU TRY PRO HOPPER FOR THE 3 TONS HOMIE?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8605333
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MOST HATED CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL AT THE PARQUE CHILLEN AND THE GRILL GOING......LOOKEN FORWARD TO SUPPORTING THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IN COLORADO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK FOR THE 2008 COLORADO!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 21 2007, 01:46 PM~8607053
> *WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK FOR THE 2008 COLORADO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lokk'n good GOODTIMES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Sean did you find what you were lookin for in Cali?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:wave:CO.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2007, 05:41 AM~8603959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie cars look bad ass


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2007, 04:45 PM~8608839
> *whats up Sean did you find what you were lookin for in Cali?
> *


Nah bRO I didn't. People are full of shit sayin they have shit they don't have. :angry: I took big stacks with me too, thought I was shipping a drop home, stupid fockers.  Oh well, wasn't meant to be, something will come my way.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats right.For that much cash you want to wait and get the right one.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 21 2007, 08:07 PM~8610839
> *Thats right.For that much cash you want to wait and get the right one.
> *


Like a nice '63 out East.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8604744
> *WHATZ UP ROLLERZ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Burque? :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on every body?Looks like it was a slow night. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 21 2007, 07:12 PM~8610232
> *Nah bRO I didn't. People are full of shit sayin they have shit they don't have. :angry:  I took big stacks with me too, thought I was shipping a drop home, stupid fockers.    Oh well, wasn't meant to be, something will come my way.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

morning crew checkin in GOODTIMERS........................


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Anyone going to the Desirable Ones show at the Brentwood shopping center this Saturday?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats up COLORADO! Just passin through!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 21 2007, 08:56 PM~8612047
> *What up Burque? :wave:
> *


CHILLIN GETTING READY 4 VEGAS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 22 2007, 03:02 PM~8617492
> *Whats up COLORADO!  Just passin through!
> *


What up Cippi? Got that '63 still?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up big CO!!! Sorry you ain't gonna be here till the 26th Plague!!!  If I could change the date I would!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2007, 06:45 PM~8619152
> *What up big CO!!! Sorry you ain't gonna be here till the 26th Plague!!!    If I could change the date I would!!!
> *


whats up whose BBQ is it this sunday? What time and where MOSTHATED will more than likely be rolling through


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

Im from Colorado I live in Brighton can anyone here suggest a good hydro installer I have a 94 saturn Im bout to lift I just need the struts done the rest is being done by a frined of mine but I need someone reliable to do the struts for me any suggestions would be great thanx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Aug 22 2007, 07:15 PM~8619332
> *Im from Colorado I live in Brighton can anyone here suggest a good hydro installer I have a 94 saturn Im bout to lift I just need the struts done the rest is being done by a frined of mine but I need someone reliable to do the struts for me any suggestions would be great thanx
> *


Fino's tires n wheels in Denver or Sams Hydraulics in Denver


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya Im familiar with both I have been in the low scene since 90 I just thought there might be someone out there that knows what there doing other than them 2 u know maybe someone that does it on the side I dont like sams he is outragous on prices and fino's hes cool I have known him for years but Im not sure either one of them knows what there doing really with a euro its all different when it comes to euros and shit but thanx anyway bro I appreciate it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Aug 22 2007, 07:12 PM~8619703
> *Ya Im familiar with both I have been in the low scene since 90 I just thought there might be someone out there that knows what there doing other than them 2 u know maybe someone that does it on the side I dont like sams he is outragous on prices and fino's hes cool I have known him for years but Im not sure either one of them knows what there doing really with a euro its all different when it comes to euros and shit but thanx anyway bro I appreciate it
> *


ROBERTS IS THE BEST IN COLORADO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2007, 05:45 PM~8619152
> *What up big CO!!! Sorry you ain't gonna be here till the 26th Plague!!!    If I could change the date I would!!!
> *


WELL POST ME UP SOME PICTURES OF THE DAY THEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 22 2007, 09:00 PM~8620178
> *WELL POST ME UP SOME PICTURES OF THE DAY THEN
> *


if I'm there I will homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 22 2007, 08:01 PM~8620189
> *if I'm there I will homie
> *


YEP I WILL BE ONE DAY LATE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT UP PAT


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I havent been to roberts in years I bought my first set of rims from him years back but now that he moved a few times I dont even know where he is at


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Aug 22 2007, 08:42 PM~8620469
> *I havent been to roberts in years I bought my first set of rims from him years back but now that he moved a few times I dont even know where he is at
> *


HE IS STILL ON FEDERAL


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's up to all the GoodTimers and all the ridaz out there in Colorado. Keep puttin it down and we'll see all you fools when we get back from the desert.
"GOODTIMES" IN '08


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 22 2007, 09:47 PM~8620520
> *HE IS STILL ON FEDERAL
> *


He wasn't even on Federal when I bought my 1st set of rims!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2007, 07:08 PM~8619292
> *whats up whose BBQ is it this sunday? What time and where MOSTHATED will more than likely be rolling through
> *


We are throwing it, It starts at 11 a.m. at Palmer Park (Maizeland and Academy)


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Morning to all the ColoRadO Ryders! It's almost Friday


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2007, 06:14 AM~8622591
> *He wasn't even on Federal when I bought my 1st set of rims!!!
> *


WELL IF YOU CAN TELL ME SOMEONE IN COLORADO WHO HAS MORE COVER CAR SETUPS AND FEATURES IN MAGAZINES AND IS KNOWN FROM COAST TO COAST,WELL HE HAS BEEN THERE FOR YEARS, HE HAS HELPED ME OUT BEFORE AND DONE PARTS FOR MEMBERS IN MY CLUB


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN , AM I DREAMEN OR IS THAT PINCHE MANIAC BACK ON LAYITLOW.....DAMN FOO DID YOU HAVE TO KNOCK THE COB WEBS OFF OR WHAT? HEY ROY THAT MONTE IS CLEAN HOMIE AND IS DEFFENETLY GOODTIMES CC MATERIAL HOMIE...OH YEA WE COMMING PROPER FOR 2008...........OH YEA AND WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THEM LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO HITTEN SWITCHES AND SCRAPPEN BUMBPER.............


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 22 2007, 05:36 PM~8618710
> *What up Cippi? Got that '63 still?
> *


 Nope got rid of it. Not sure what im gonna do next! Taking the whole year off. Too much politics and hatin in Lowridin these days!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8556742
> *Yea everyone should come repp!!! Itz time for the lowrider community in the 719 to get together!!! There are so many hot cars in the 719!!! Letz end the season on a good note wit' our picnic and ofcourse Ruthless car show on Sept. 15th!!! You already know '08 is goin' to be crazy!!! Good Times already gave us a sneak peek!!!    I told my members to step their game up or there's gonna be a trophy drought next year!!!  :biggrin:  So there should be really good competition next year   !!!
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING..............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 23 2007, 10:04 AM~8623991
> *Nope got rid of it. Not sure what im gonna do next! Taking the whole year off. Too much politics and hatin in Lowridin these days!
> *


 :dunno: DAMN CIPIE!!! ITS LIKE THAT HOMIE? :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 11:21 AM~8624173
> *:dunno: DAMN CIPIE!!! ITS LIKE THAT HOMIE? :0
> *


U know how it gets some times having to deal with all the fake riderz and all the bullshit! I m not even sure if when I come back im gonna bring the chapter back!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 23 2007, 10:26 AM~8624224
> *U know how it gets some times having to deal with all the fake riderz and all the bullshit! I m not even sure if when I come back im gonna bring the chapter back!
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE AND WE WISH YOU LUCK IN THE GAME HOMIE! STAY UP BECAUSE YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO LOWRIDING AINT JUST ABOUT A RIDE , ITS A MUTHA FUCKEN "LIFESTYLE"...GOODTIMES CC WILL SEE YOU IN 2008 FO SHO DOG!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ORALE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 23 2007, 07:54 AM~8622778
> *WELL IF YOU CAN TELL ME SOMEONE IN COLORADO WHO HAS MORE COVER CAR SETUPS AND FEATURES IN MAGAZINES AND IS KNOWN FROM COAST TO COAST,WELL HE HAS BEEN THERE FOR YEARS, HE HAS HELPED ME OUT BEFORE AND DONE PARTS FOR MEMBERS IN MY CLUB
> *


Oh don't get it twisted!!! All im saying is that he has been around for way long before he got that shop on Federal!!! Im not knocking him!!!  My car doesn't go to shops but I personally like Sam's!!! He always helps me out!!! And he threw a bomb ass bbq the night before the Super Show!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that Ruthless Kustoms show I was talking about on Sept. 15th has been postponed till next year, I guess!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2007, 10:53 AM~8624498
> *Just to let everyone know that Ruthless Kustoms show I was talking about on Sept. 15th has been postponed till next year, I guess!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 11:57 AM~8624524
> *:dunno:
> *


Yea I don't know why or anything!!! I just found out last night!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2007, 10:53 AM~8624498
> *Just to let everyone know that Ruthless Kustoms show I was talking about on Sept. 15th has been postponed till next year, I guess!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8624484
> *Oh don't get it twisted!!! All im saying is that he has been around for way long before he got that shop on Federal!!! Im not knocking him!!!   My car doesn't go to shops but I personally like Sam's!!! He always helps me out!!! And he threw a bomb ass bbq the night before the Super Show!!!
> *


I KNOW HE HAS BEEN AROUND FOR DECADES,WELL THAT SHOW IS CANCELLED TILL NEXT YEAR, :uh:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 08:38 AM~8623349
> *WHATS CRACKEN , AM I DREAMEN OR IS THAT PINCHE MANIAC BACK ON LAYITLOW.....DAMN FOO DID YOU HAVE TO KNOCK THE COB WEBS OFF OR WHAT?  HEY ROY THAT MONTE IS CLEAN HOMIE AND IS DEFFENETLY GOODTIMES CC MATERIAL HOMIE...OH YEA WE COMMING PROPER FOR 2008...........OH YEA AND WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THEM LOWRIDERS OUT THERE IN COLORADO HITTEN SWITCHES AND SCRAPPEN BUMBPER.............
> *


Whats' crakin Chuckie? You know me, have to stay on the down low. It's going to be a sneak attack on the 719 in '08. Keep puttin down all the hard work on the rides Goodtimers. We'll see all you fools when we get back in the '08. 
"GOODTIMES" WORLD WIDE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE HOMIES SWOOPEN UP THE "STREETWOOD" TO GET HER THAT (LOS ANGELES MAKEOVER) BEFORE I BRING HER TO COLORADO TO PLAY!! :thumbsup: GOODTIMES CC WE AINT PLAYEN!!!!!2008


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 11:28 AM~8624746
> *THE HOMIES SWOOPEN UP THE "STREETWOOD" TO GET HER THAT (LOS ANGELES MAKEOVER) BEFORE I BRING HER TO COLORADO TO PLAY!! :thumbsup:  GOODTIMES CC WE AINT PLAYEN!!!!!2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 11:28 AM~8624746
> *THE HOMIES SWOOPEN UP THE "STREETWOOD" TO GET HER THAT (LOS ANGELES MAKEOVER) BEFORE I BRING HER TO COLORADO TO PLAY!! :thumbsup:  GOODTIMES CC WE AINT PLAYEN!!!!!2008
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR GOOD PICK UP


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think what you guys are talking about is when roberts was on 5060 race street.Thats when fino and him were tight.I rolled out many sets of daytons and pumps out of that place. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 12:28 PM~8624746
> *THE HOMIES SWOOPEN UP THE "STREETWOOD" TO GET HER THAT (LOS ANGELES MAKEOVER) BEFORE I BRING HER TO COLORADO TO PLAY!! :thumbsup:  GOODTIMES CC WE AINT PLAYEN!!!!!2008
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 23 2007, 05:35 PM~8627330
> *I think what you guys are talking about is when roberts was on 5060 race street.Thats when fino and him were tight.I rolled out many sets of daytons and pumps out of that place. :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah me too! I got my first car lifted at that shop. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP WERE YOU AT GOODTIMERS................


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats up chuck


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats up merc? so whats cracken with the ranfla homie, is it comming along?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 23 2007, 11:19 PM~8629768
> *whats up merc? so whats cracken with the ranfla homie, is it comming along?
> *


I see your trying to sell the black 14s to get some 13s I'd like to have some black 13s also


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2007, 11:11 AM~8632539
> *I see your trying to sell the black 14s to get some 13s I'd like to have some black 13s also
> *


Them 14's are sold homie..Picked me up some anidized black and chrome 13's :biggrin: ....GOODTIMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 24 2007, 12:59 PM~8632798
> *Them 14's are sold homie..Picked me up some anidized black and chrome 13's :biggrin: ....GOODTIMES
> *


13s are way better I'm not a fan of 14s post a pic when there on the car homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2007, 11:11 AM~8632539
> *I see your trying to sell the black 14s to get some 13s I'd like to have some black 13s also
> *


give me a holla i gots the hook ups :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY doin' a drive by to say SUP!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken Rollerz719? Were are all the Colorado ridaz at? GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY PINCHE ROY "PM" ME HOMIE AND LET ME KNOW HOW THE MEETING WENT ESE...............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

WHATZ UP GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 25 2007, 09:05 AM~8637993
> *WHATZ UP GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *


What up Dog


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 08:42 AM~8638111
> *What up Dog
> *


KICKING BACK JUST WANTED 2 SAY WHATZ UP :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOST HATED IN THE HOUSE..........................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 25 2007, 11:58 AM~8638687
> *MOST HATED IN THE HOUSE..........................
> *


are you ready for tomorrow?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Why not? Its all good.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 24 2007, 11:30 PM~8636767
> *Whats cracken Rollerz719?  Were are all the Colorado ridaz at?  GOODTIMES CC
> *


Relax'n homie, it's tha weekend, gotta wind down, ya know!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 25 2007, 11:58 AM~8638687
> *MOST HATED IN THE HOUSE..........................
> *


What's good MOSTHATED!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHATS CRACKEN THIS WEEKEND IN COLORADO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2007, 12:03 PM~8638719
> *are you ready for tomorrow?
> *


I thought that shit was today me Y Jerry was cruising to the park,only a kung-foo convention....thought xquizite went all karate out on us....guess it's tomorrow  
got a lil cruise in though :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 02:48 PM~8639795
> *I thought that shit was today me Y Jerry was cruising to the park,only a kung-foo convention....thought xquizite went all karate out on us....guess it's tomorrow
> got a lil cruise in though :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHERE'S THA PLAQUES AT??? :dunno: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 04:04 PM~8639882
> *WHERE'S THA PLAQUES AT??? :dunno: GOODTIMES CC
> *


the 63 is unplaqueable......yeah we're doing it up that big doggie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 03:06 PM~8639890
> *the 63 is unplaqueable......yeah we're doing it up that big doggie
> *


OH I THOUGHT YOU SOLD IT WITH THE MONTE? :biggrin: SO DOES THE TRUCK HAVE ONE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 04:09 PM~8639898
> *OH I THOUGHT YOU SOLD IT WITH THE MONTE? :biggrin:  SO DOES THE TRUCK HAVE ONE?
> *


not yet dog we gotta get another one and make something that we can hang it from


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

headed to Cripple Creek....wish me luck....I'm working on winning enough fror a drop Trey :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 03:38 PM~8640019
> *headed to Cripple Creek....wish me luck....I'm working on winning enough fror a drop Trey :biggrin:
> *


GOODLUCK HOMIE I HOPE YOU WIN ENOUGH TO GET THAT DROP TRE AND NOT END UP LOSING A HARD TOP TRE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO ? Are you going to springs tommorrow.I was going to p town tonight to hang out but I dident trust my ride outside all night long. :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 02:48 PM~8639795
> *I thought that shit was today me Y Jerry was cruising to the park,only a kung-foo convention....thought xquizite went all karate out on us....guess it's tomorrow
> got a lil cruise in though :biggrin:
> 
> ...


What's up Roy, the rides are lookin good. Damn you have to much money. I bet the neighbors were saying, "There does the neighborhood." Keep puttin it down Roy. We'll see you fools in a months.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 25 2007, 04:54 PM~8640109
> *Whats up RO ? Are you going to springs tommorrow.I was going to p town tonight to hang out but I dident trust my ride outside all night long. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'm gonna roll through around 1:00. We can meet in Pueblo and roll up there together if u want?

Next time u wanna roll to my town fool, hit me up. You can park ur car at my crib,  and u know it's all good there, Old folks neighborhood, haha. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 04:40 PM~8640031
> *GOODLUCK HOMIE I HOPE YOU WIN ENOUGH TO GET THAT DROP TRE AND NOT END UP LOSING A HARD TOP TRE!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2007, 11:03 AM~8638719
> *are you ready for tomorrow?
> *


I am ready Steve told me to go and have a good time and not worry about him because I wanted to back out on going and spend some time with him he don't look to good homie he asked about you and joe you should go see him


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 25 2007, 02:48 PM~8639795
> *I thought that shit was today me Y Jerry was cruising to the park,only a kung-foo convention....thought xquizite went all karate out on us....guess it's tomorrow
> got a lil cruise in though :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice car homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HOPE EVERYONE I THE BIG "CO" IS ENJOYING THE LAST DAYS OF THE WARM WEATHER........GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED getting ready to go hit that bbq in a few hours well I guess I'll go get the car ready and hit the road


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE....KEEP REPEN MOST HATED CC!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado? ROLLERZONLY sliding through real quick, gonna go to springs and show sum luv to all the Southern Colorado ryders, should be fun!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: ROLLERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2007, 07:48 AM~8642954
> *MOSTHATED getting ready to go hit that bbq in a few hours well I guess I'll go get the car ready and hit the road
> *


wish I could make it out there I just got home and got some fools from Denver coming down to look at the Impala


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 26 2007, 01:15 PM~8644204
> *wish I could make it out there I just got home and got some fools from Denver coming down to look at the Impala
> *


YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY, YOU MIGHT SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good homie--------->chuckieboy13


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 26 2007, 02:15 PM~8644204
> *wish I could make it out there I just got home and got some fools from Denver coming down to look at the Impala
> *


Good luck bRO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 26 2007, 06:09 PM~8645073
> *Good luck bRO!
> *


Looks like they want it,but it's in the banks hands now.Hopefully thier broke asses can get the loan :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 26 2007, 08:09 PM~8645653
> *Looks like they want it,but it's in the banks hands now.Hopefully thier broke asses can get the loan :biggrin:
> *


Or let's hope they ain't full of shit like have these ******* are! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

It was cool chopp'n it u with you impala63 (Joe). If you come down next Sunday call me up bRO, I might be in Vegas for work, but won't know more until tomorrow.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 26 2007, 09:53 PM~8647211
> *Or let's hope they ain't full of shit like have these ******* are! :angry:
> *


x2 on that homie......... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Where the pics from the picnic??? Wanna see how Colorado does it?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 27 2007, 12:35 AM~8648484
> *Where the pics from the picnic??? Wanna see how Colorado does it?
> *


I would have posted some pic's but I left my camera at home but it was a good bbq food was good and good people with there rides :cheesy: give it some time lots of people were taking pics so I'm sure some pics will be posted


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thats coo!! I hope it went well and there are many more to come!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

If I rolll up there sunday Ill hit you up.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 26 2007, 05:08 PM~8645069
> *What's good homie--------->chuckieboy13
> *


Whats cracken doggie.................


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaco, chuckieboy13

WHAT'S UP LOCO. HOW'S LIFE TREATING YOU GUYS? HOW'S THE FAMILIA DOING? I SAW THAT THEY PICKED UP THE "STREETWOOD", CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE. 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Q-VO LE GATO *****, WHAT NEW IN BURQUE HOMIE!!! I NEED TO GO HIT THE LOTTA BURGER HOMIE ON CENTRAL, IF ITS STILL THERE!!! :thumbsup: GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 27 2007, 12:08 PM~8651414
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaco, chuckieboy13
> 
> ...


HELL YEA ESE!! YOU KNOW IF ITS IN LOS ANGELES RIGHT NOW THEN WE AINT PLAYEN..... :biggrin: WE GOOD FLACO, SO WHATS NEW WITH THE FLORIDA CHAPTER HOMIE, YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE THE SUPER SHOW OR WHAT?? THE FAMILIA IS STRIEGHT HOMIE AND AWAITING MY ARRIVAL......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wheres everyone at????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 27 2007, 07:23 PM~8654433
> *Wheres everyone at????
> *


right here dog :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROY?I see you still have the impala.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 27 2007, 07:49 PM~8654689
> *Whats up ROY?I see you still have the impala.
> *


yeah unfortunately


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado Ryders


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 27 2007, 06:50 PM~8654710
> *yeah unfortunately
> *


 :cheesy: keep it :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WOW still no pictures from the pic nic??? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 28 2007, 06:04 AM~8657906
> *WOW still no pictures from the pic nic??? :dunno:
> *


Didn't take a camera!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FULLTIMERS......BIG CHUCK DOG ALWAYS REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8658726
> *KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FULLTIMERS......BIG CHUCK DOG ALWAYS REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Much respect chuckieboy13 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

BE SAFE OUT THERE BIG DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The BBQ was cool I forgot my camera too yeah the food was good and the company was cool the location they gave them was a drag I mean it's not there fault. It kind of looked like your Iraq pic chuckieboy except a little more green. :cheesy: It was fun though right on X for being good hosts..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ill second that.Cool people..............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see a Truucha sticker let's see what it did
What up Fes sorry for missing the thang homie but I was in Cripple Creek half the day and the other half showing my car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We didn't even get to hop it!!! There wasn't even room!!! These are not even the real pics, these are just the ones from my phone!!! And you know itz all good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thankz to all the club's that represented at the picnic!!! Big Ups to Ruthless Kustoms, Most Hated, Wicked Wayz, So Low, Rollerz Only, Good Times, Traditions and all the solo riders and homies that represented!!! (If I forgot someone I truly apologize) There were people from Da Springs, La Junta, Pueblo, and Denver there!!! Itz amazing considering the fucked up spot park and rec gave us but it was all good!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

It was all good.Will see you in La Junta for are BBQ. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 28 2007, 08:45 PM~8664838
> *It was all good.Will see you in La Junta for are BBQ. :cheesy:
> *


I'll be there with the coROnas!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I need some help from my fellow Colorado Ryders. I need to sell my Navi, if you know any one interested in buying or trading a traditional of equal value let me know.

Thanks!! :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8395306


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

Cold Blooded Ridaz showing some luv hope to meet some of you guy keep it lowriding


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 28 2007, 10:43 PM~8665871
> *Cold Blooded Ridaz showing some luv hope to meet some of you guy keep it lowriding
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN GOOD COLORADO..WERE LOOKEN FORWARD TO HITTEN THOSE CALLES WITH ALL OF YOU !!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

~ROLLERZONLY slid'n through real quick to say Good Morning Colorado! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO GOODMORNING X2..........GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 28 2007, 07:03 PM~8664491
> *We didn't even get to hop it!!! There wasn't even room!!! These are not even the real pics, these are just the ones from my phone!!! And you know itz all good!!!
> *


So where's the real pics at then homie?? :dunno: Looks good to see everyone bringen out them Low Lows......GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 29 2007, 02:17 AM~8667077
> *LOOKEN GOOD COLORADO..WERE LOOKEN FORWARD TO HITTEN THOSE CALLES WITH ALL OF YOU !!!! GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8665754
> *I'll be there with the coROnas!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT COLORADO ...............GOODTIMES CC COLORADO-IRAQ2007


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 29 2007, 01:05 PM~8670028
> *GOOD NIGHT COLORADO ...............GOODTIMES CC COLORADO-IRAQ2007
> *


What time is it in Iraq? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 29 2007, 05:26 PM~8672525
> *What time is it in Iraq? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I think it's like 2hrs less than us but opposite am/pm...like if it was 630 pm here it would be 430 am there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 29 2007, 09:37 AM~8668171
> *So where's the real pics at then homie?? :dunno: Looks good to see everyone bringen out them Low Lows......GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


My homeboys wife got them all on her digital camera!!! I'll get them as soon as I can homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC is having a BBQ here in our town of La Junta on SEPT 8th all is invited bring your rides and show what you have. There will be a show n shine here in town which is a free car show during our towns celebration called early settlers day. The show n shine will be from 9 am to 5 pm but MOST HATED will only show from about 10 am until 12 pm then we will cruise over to the park to have a BBQ so please everyone try to come and support our small club and bring back some Lowriding to our town. Show some love our BBQ is from 12pm to 6 pm.The show n shine is on Santa Fe street so when you pull into town stay on Hwy 50 and go to Santa Fe ave and thats where the show n shine is at if you come later and want to go straight to the BBQ stay on hwy 50 go to Colorado AVE turn right then go all the way down you can't miss the La Junta city park we will be on the South end and Gazeebo #3

by the way La Junta is east of Pueblo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2007, 09:15 PM~8674530
> *MOSTHATED CC is having a BBQ here in our town of La Junta on SEPT 8th all is invited bring your rides and show what you have. There will be a show n shine here in town which is a free car show during our towns celebration called early settlers day. The show n shine will be from 9 am to 5 pm but MOST HATED will only show from about 10 am until 12 pm then we will cruise over to the park to have a BBQ so please everyone try to come and support our small club and bring back some Lowriding to our town. Show some love our BBQ is from 12pm to 6 pm.The show n shine is on Santa Fe street so when you pull into town stay on Hwy 50 and go to Santa Fe ave and thats where the show n shine is at if you come later and want to go straight to the BBQ stay on hwy 50 go to Colorado AVE turn right then go all the way down you can't miss the La Junta city park we will be on the South end and Gazeebo #3
> 
> by the way La Junta is east of Pueblo.
> *


GOODTIMES will be there


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaco, VYNE TYME, chuckieboy13

WELL LOOK AT THIS. HELLO FAMILIA. HOW'S LIFE TREATING YOU FELLAS. I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK. JUST PASSING THROUGH.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2007, 08:15 PM~8674530
> *MOSTHATED CC is having a BBQ here in our town of La Junta on SEPT 8th all is invited bring your rides and show what you have. There will be a show n shine here in town which is a free car show during our towns celebration called early settlers day. The show n shine will be from 9 am to 5 pm but MOST HATED will only show from about 10 am until 12 pm then we will cruise over to the park to have a BBQ so please everyone try to come and support our small club and bring back some Lowriding to our town. Show some love our BBQ is from 12pm to 6 pm.The show n shine is on Santa Fe street so when you pull into town stay on Hwy 50 and go to Santa Fe ave and thats where the show n shine is at if you come later and want to go straight to the BBQ stay on hwy 50 go to Colorado AVE turn right then go all the way down you can't miss the La Junta city park we will be on the South end and Gazeebo #3
> 
> by the way La Junta is east of Pueblo.
> *


Thats what im talken bout Colorado, get them grills going and slap that Carne Asada down on the grills....Lowriders, Carne Asada, and the park what more can you ask for ?...........GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 29 2007, 11:40 PM~8674664
> *Thats what im talken bout Colorado, get them grills going and slap that Carne Asada down on the grills....Lowriders, Carne Asada, and the park what more can you ask for ?...........GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *



YOU AIN'T LYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8674662
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: flaco, VYNE TYME, chuckieboy13
> 
> ...


what up :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 29 2007, 08:39 PM~8674661
> *GOODTIMES will be there
> *


 :wow: GOODTIMES CC........... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP NUEVO MEXICO!!!! SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2007, 09:15 PM~8674530
> *MOSTHATED CC is having a BBQ here in our town of La Junta on SEPT 8th all is invited bring your rides and show what you have. There will be a show n shine here in town which is a free car show during our towns celebration called early settlers day. The show n shine will be from 9 am to 5 pm but MOST HATED will only show from about 10 am until 12 pm then we will cruise over to the park to have a BBQ so please everyone try to come and support our small club and bring back some Lowriding to our town. Show some love our BBQ is from 12pm to 6 pm.The show n shine is on Santa Fe street so when you pull into town stay on Hwy 50 and go to Santa Fe ave and thats where the show n shine is at if you come later and want to go straight to the BBQ stay on hwy 50 go to Colorado AVE turn right then go all the way down you can't miss the La Junta city park we will be on the South end and Gazeebo #3
> 
> by the way La Junta is east of Pueblo.
> *


ROLLERZONLY will be there as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So wheres everyone else? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 30 2007, 12:13 AM~8675619
> *So wheres everyone else? :dunno:
> *


I already told you ROLLERZONLY will be there, what else can u ask for! HAHA  

Just fuck'n with every one, no disrespect!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HOPE YOUR B-B-QUE GOES FIRME MOST HATED CC..EVERYONE SHOULD PUT THE WORD OUT HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME+Aug 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8674661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken MOST HATED............


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> Thankz to all the club's that represented at the picnic!!! Big Ups to Ruthless Kustoms, Most Hated, Wicked Wayz, So Low, Rollerz Only, Good Times, Traditions and all the solo riders and homies that represented!!! (If I forgot someone I truly apologize) There were people from Da Springs, La Junta, Pueblo, and Denver there!!! Itz amazing considering the fucked up spot park and rec gave us but it was all good!!!
> [/quote
> ]GLAD TO HEAR IT WENT WELL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 30 2007, 12:40 PM~8678728
> *whats cracken MOST HATED............
> *


whats up doggie :biggrin: Were just kicken it putting togher this BBQ and hopefully GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY will help us restore some of the lowriding to our small town.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8679873
> *whats up doggie :biggrin: Were just kicken it putting togher this BBQ and hopefully GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY will help us restore some of the lowriding to our small town.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

you know we want to see XQUIZITE there SOLOW and RUTHLESS come on man keep this lowrider lifestyle going homies we have to stick together :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8679333
> *[/quote
> ]GLAD TO HEAR IT WENT WELL
> *


wish you could make it big daddy if not maybe next season I'll make a trip to Utah :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROLLERZ will be there fo show :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2007, 07:11 PM~8681654
> *you know we want to see XQUIZITE  there  SOLOW and RUTHLESS come on man keep this lowrider lifestyle going homies we have to stick together :biggrin:
> *


I haven't forgot I was tryin' to see how many of us can make it!!!  I'll let you know Saturday or Sunday!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 30 2007, 07:41 PM~8681849
> *ROLLERZ will be there fo show :cheesy:
> *


What up ******! Though we was gonna disc it! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

YOU NEVER SHOWED UP WHEN WE WENT AND RODE THE STUNTBIKE, WHAT TIME DO YOU LEAVE TOMORROW?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2007, 12:56 AM~8684031
> *YOU NEVER SHOWED UP WHEN WE WENT AND RODE THE STUNTBIKE, WHAT TIME DO YOU LEAVE TOMORROW?
> *


I leave to Denver airport at 11:30. Vegas Baby! This is my warm up trip to get ready 4 October!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAVE FUN.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8682248
> *I haven't forgot I was tryin' to see how many of us can make it!!!   I'll let you know Saturday or Sunday!!!
> *


were just gonna buy a bunch of shit and whoever shows shows I hope you guys can make it I would like to know how many rides your bringing out of curiousity :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken COLORADO.........Still waiting on some more pics from the picnic last weekend???GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 31 2007, 01:20 AM~8684123
> *I leave to Denver airport at 11:30. Vegas Baby! This is my warm up trip to get ready 4 October!
> *


fuck drinking one for me fucking slam one for me :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 31 2007, 06:35 AM~8684714
> *Whats cracken COLORADO.........Still waiting on some more pics from the picnic last weekend???GOODTIMES CC
> *


so am I we will post a bunch of pics for our picnic homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2007, 07:11 PM~8681654
> *you know we want to see XQUIZITE  there  SOLOW and RUTHLESS come on man keep this lowrider lifestyle going homies we have to stick together :biggrin:
> *


I don't think a few clubs will be there homie because the 5150 car show in Denver is on the same day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 05:35 AM~8684713
> *were just gonna buy a bunch of shit and whoever shows shows I hope you guys can make it I would like to know how many rides your bringing out of curiousity :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Put it down MOST HATED CC....... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 31 2007, 06:38 AM~8684721
> *I don't think a few clubs will be there homie because the 5150 car show in Denver is on the same day
> *


thats cool I hope they do good at the car show were gonna have fun down here hope to see you ROY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 31 2007, 05:38 AM~8684721
> *I don't think a few clubs will be there homie because the 5150 car show in Denver is on the same day
> *


GOODTIMES CC GONNA BE THERE OR WHAT???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 31 2007, 06:39 AM~8684724
> *:thumbsup: Put it down MOST HATED CC....... :biggrin:
> *


were trying dog and you know were gonna put it down for MOSTHATED but we want the other clubs to help us and rep there shit to the fullest...put that club shirt on and lets roll homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 06:39 AM~8684727
> *thats cool I hope they do good at the car show were gonna have fun down here hope to see you ROY
> *


I'll be there homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 31 2007, 06:41 AM~8684733
> *I'll be there homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DONT TRIP HOMIE 2008, "GOODTIMES CC" WILL MAKE EVERYTHING AND SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TO THE FULLEST! WE UNDER SOME MAJOR RENOVATIONS SO ITS HARD TO SUPPORT ALOT OF FUNCTIONS THE WAY WE KNOW HOW!!!! GOODTIMES 2008......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO...........SEE YOU IN 2008!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 31 2007, 06:38 AM~8684721
> *I don't think a few clubs will be there homie because the 5150 car show in Denver is on the same day
> *


No worries the heavy hitters will support the Southern (Eastern) Colorado Movement!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 06:36 AM~8684715
> *fuck drinking one for me fucking slam one for me  :cheesy:
> *


Oh I will homie! co*RO*nas all day and all night! Oh yeah can't forget the c*RO*wn! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 31 2007, 06:17 AM~8684864
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO...........SEE YOU IN 2008!!
> 
> 
> ...


90 MOULDINGS IF YOUR GUY WANTS TO 90 OUT THAT COUPE I GOT MOULDINGS FOR SALE IN COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 27 2007, 12:10 PM~8651427
> *Q-VO LE GATO *****, WHAT NEW IN BURQUE HOMIE!!! I NEED TO GO HIT THE LOTTA BURGER HOMIE ON CENTRAL, IF ITS STILL THERE!!! :thumbsup: GOODTIMES
> *


 WHAT UP CHUCKIEBOY13 SAME O SHIT HERE IN BURQUE LOTTA BURGER STILL THERE WHEN U COMING BACK FROM IRAQ. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 31 2007, 09:57 AM~8686050
> *WHAT UP CHUCKIEBOY13 SAME O SHIT HERE IN BURQUE LOTTA BURGER STILL THERE WHEN U COMING BACK FROM IRAQ. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We will be back in December homie...looken forward to it too doggy, we been out in this bitch for 12 months already :uh: Cant wait to hit the fucken swithces again, i miss my fucken ride ese....Yea i remember cruising central with my primos when i was younger homie, i have lots of familia in ALBUECRAZY!!!I remember how big the fucken LOTTA BURGERS were dog....... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 31 2007, 09:15 AM~8685418
> *No worries the heavy hitters will support the Southern (Eastern) Colorado Movement!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

KEEPING IT TRADITIONAL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Only if you keep the impala.just fucking around.Whats up GOODTIMES.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 31 2007, 06:52 PM~8689184
> *Only if you keep the impala.just fucking around.Whats up GOODTIMES.
> *


:biggrin: what up JR,,,just sipping onna few relaaxing


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC TO THE TOP WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT for the CO RIDERS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LRM show in denver!!! I just like this pic!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2007, 07:13 AM~8691371
> *
> 
> LRM show in denver!!! I just like this pic!!!
> *


WHERE'S THE PICS FROM YOUR PICNIC HOMIE???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I seen homeboy yesterday and I forgot to ask him about them!!! I'll get'em this weekend though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2007, 08:47 AM~8691455
> *I seen homeboy yesterday and I forgot to ask him about them!!! I'll get'em this weekend though!!!
> *


yeah Fes stop being stingy with those pics :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 08:49 AM~8691461
> *yeah Fes stop being stingy with those pics :biggrin:
> *


Ah man!!! :biggrin: What Up Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im not being stingy wit' the pics!!! They are!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2007, 08:51 AM~8691467
> *Ah man!!!  :biggrin: What Up Roy!!!
> *


What up homie ,you going to La Junta ?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado? Just pass'n through real quick to say Good Morning from Vegas. It's hotter than fuck up here. Yesterday it was 103, and today is more of the same. :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 1 2007, 08:37 AM~8691592
> *What's good Colorado? Just pass'n through real quick to say Good Morning from Vegas. It's hotter than fuck up here. Yesterday it was 103, and today is more of the same. :angry:
> *


FUCK IT THOUGH HOMIE....YOU CAN AT LEAST GRAB A COLD ONE WHEN YOU WANT :biggrin: ITS 120 OUT HERE IN FUCKEN IRAQ WITH OUT A COLD PISTO DOGGY...ENJOY VEGAS HOMIE....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LA JUNTA ROLL CALL WHO IS ROLLEN TO SUPPORT MOST HATED CC???? :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

were ready to grill and have a few beers.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Aug 31 2007, 01:20 AM~8684123
> *I leave to Denver airport at 11:30. Vegas Baby! This is my warm up trip to get ready 4 October!
> *




OH SNAP THIS TRIP IS A WARM UP WHEN YOU COMIN BACK LETS DISC IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 1 2007, 10:15 AM~8691684
> *LA JUNTA ROLL CALL WHO IS ROLLEN TO SUPPORT MOST HATED CC???? :thumbsup:
> *


x2 right on chuckieboy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 08:57 AM~8691480
> *What up homie ,you going to La Junta ?
> *


Yea im planning on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2007, 07:47 PM~8693965
> *Yea im planning on it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2007, 07:47 PM~8693965
> *Yea im planning on it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 1 2007, 10:14 AM~8691681
> *FUCK IT THOUGH HOMIE....YOU CAN AT LEAST GRAB A COLD ONE WHEN YOU WANT :biggrin:  ITS 120 OUT HERE IN FUCKEN IRAQ WITH OUT A COLD PISTO DOGGY...ENJOY VEGAS HOMIE....
> *



Thanx *chuckieboy13*! And I'll drink a cold one 4 u too homie. Can't wait 4 tha day we all grill'n chopp'n it up next year.  Colorado! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here's to you Chuckster,Ray,Wrinkles and Kiko,there will be more waiting when you touch soil


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 1 2007, 09:28 AM~8691737
> *were ready to grill and have a few beers.
> *


Shit i know ill be ready for that in about 3 months................ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 07:34 PM~8694154
> *here's to you Chuckster,Ray,Wrinkles and Kiko,there will be more waiting  when you touch soil
> 
> 
> ...


Will be ready for that Roy doggy when we get back .......GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 1 2007, 08:37 AM~8691592
> *What's good Colorado? Just pass'n through real quick to say Good Morning from Vegas. It's hotter than fuck up here. Yesterday it was 103, and today is more of the same. :angry:
> *


WUS SUP ROLLERZONLY 719 VEGAS DONT GOT NUTTIN ON IRAQ TEMPERTURE WISE :biggrin: IT GETS 120 OUT HERE DURING THA DAY AND 100 DURING THA NIGHT NOW THATS HOTTER THAN FUCK :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 07:45 PM~8694193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROY BEER BONG ALL DAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 1 2007, 11:12 PM~8694792
> *WUS SUP ROLLERZONLY 719 VEGAS DONT GOT NUTTIN ON IRAQ TEMPERTURE WISE :biggrin:  IT GETS 120 OUT HERE DURING THA DAY AND 100 DURING THA NIGHT NOW THATS HOTTER THAN FUCK  :angry:
> *


Damn!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 08:34 PM~8694154
> *here's to you Chuckster,Ray,Wrinkles and Kiko,there will be more waiting  when you touch soil
> 
> 
> ...



co*RO*na, the drink of champions!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 1 2007, 08:45 PM~8694193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If that were me showing that pic, it would be of my belly, cause that's where them mutha fuckas would be! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN JUST GOT IN FROM ROLLEN AROUND BAHGDAD AND THOSE FUCKERS LOOK GOOD AS FUCK....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP GUYS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 2 2007, 09:04 AM~8695675
> *WHATS UP GUYS?
> *


what up JR?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

NOT MUCH.JUST GOT DONE WATCHING THAT NEW HALLOWEEN MOVIE.WHAT ARE YOU DOING ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 2 2007, 11:12 AM~8696104
> *NOT MUCH.JUST GOT DONE WATCHING THAT NEW HALLOWEEN MOVIE.WHAT ARE YOU DOING ROY?
> *


Trying to off this Trey


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken Roy Roy !!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

These are some more pics!!! Not the ones I was talking about but one of the homegirls took these and e-mailed them to me!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2007, 09:15 PM~8674530
> *MOSTHATED CC is having a BBQ here in our town of La Junta on SEPT 8th all is invited bring your rides and show what you have. There will be a show n shine here in town which is a free car show during our towns celebration called early settlers day. The show n shine will be from 9 am to 5 pm but MOST HATED will only show from about 10 am until 12 pm then we will cruise over to the park to have a BBQ so please everyone try to come and support our small club and bring back some Lowriding to our town. Show some love our BBQ is from 12pm to 6 pm.The show n shine is on Santa Fe street so when you pull into town stay on Hwy 50 and go to Santa Fe ave and thats where the show n shine is at if you come later and want to go straight to the BBQ stay on hwy 50 go to Colorado AVE turn right then go all the way down you can't miss the La Junta city park we will be on the South end and Gazeebo #3
> 
> by the way La Junta is east of Pueblo.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND THROW OUR FIRST COOK OUT FOR THE 2008...........GOODTIMES CC STILL ROLLEN STRONGER THEN EVER.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That pic of all the cars at the park is how it should be all the time.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TRADITIONS IS BACK IN THE GAME FOR GOOD AND ALWAYS THERE TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT IN CALI,C SPRINGS,PUEBLO AND MADISON ALABAMA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 2 2007, 10:46 PM~8699355
> *TRADITIONS IS BACK IN THE GAME FOR GOOD AND ALWAYS THERE TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT IN CALI,C SPRINGS,PUEBLO AND MADISON ALABAMA
> *


welcome back how many rides in the club? Where are based out of Pueblo?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

RIGHT NOW WE HAVE 4 CARS HERE IN SPRINGS AND 2 IN PUEBLO 5 I THINK IN CALI AND 4 IN ALABAMA AND WE ARE STILL BASED OUT OF PUEBLO BUT THE4 BOSS IS IN CALI TRING TO COME UP AGIAN


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERS??WE ABOUT READY TO PACK OUR SHIT UP AND GET OUT THIS SANDBOX...CAN'T WAIT TO MEET UP WITH ALL THE RIDERS BACK HOME AND THROW SUM CRUISES TO GO ALONG WITH THE CARNE ASADA...HEY BIG ROY ROY KEEP EM COLD HOMIE WE'LL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK  GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 2 2007, 08:28 PM~8698774
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND THROW OUR FIRST COOK OUT FOR THE 2008...........GOODTIMES CC STILL ROLLEN STRONGER THEN EVER.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0  GOODTIMES TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN TOP NUKKAS


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 2 2007, 10:01 PM~8699480
> *RIGHT NOW WE HAVE 4 CARS HERE IN SPRINGS AND 2 IN PUEBLO 5 I THINK IN CALI AND 4 IN ALABAMA AND WE ARE STILL BASED OUT OF PUEBLO BUT THE4 BOSS IS IN CALI TRING TO COME UP AGIAN
> *


Where at in Califas homie... :dunno: .....Thats firme to see another lowrider car club comming out in Colorado......See you vatos soon.. :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 3 2007, 01:42 AM~8700913
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERS??WE ABOUT READY TO PACK OUR SHIT UP AND GET OUT THIS SANDBOX...CAN'T WAIT TO MEET UP WITH ALL THE RIDERS BACK HOME AND THROW SUM CRUISES TO GO ALONG WITH THE CARNE ASADA...HEY BIG ROY ROY KEEP EM COLD HOMIE WE'LL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK  GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


X2......ESE KIKO GOODTIMES CC </span>COMMING HARD FOR 200 "OJO"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 2 2007, 09:46 PM~8699355
> *TRADITIONS IS BACK IN THE GAME FOR GOOD AND ALWAYS THERE TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT IN CALI,C SPRINGS,PUEBLO AND MADISON ALABAMA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Q-VO LE GATO........WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS HOMIE, QUE IY DE NUEVO IN NUEVO MEXICO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 2 2007, 11:01 PM~8699480
> *RIGHT NOW WE HAVE 4 CARS HERE IN SPRINGS AND 2 IN PUEBLO 5 I THINK IN CALI AND 4 IN ALABAMA AND WE ARE STILL BASED OUT OF PUEBLO BUT THE4 BOSS IS IN CALI TRING TO COME UP AGIAN
> *


Gets some rides together and come down to our BBQ on Sept 8th and help us restore the lowrider movement here in southern Colorado MOSTHATED is keeping it alive down here but we can't do it alone we need to come together and set this mutha fucker off :cheesy: UNITY is gonna keep lowriding alive homies


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT MAYBE ROLL DOWN WITH THE BOYS FROM THE BIG X THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE


AND THE FOUNDER OF THE CLUB IS IN VICTORVILLE,CA


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2007, 08:29 AM~8701444
> *Gets some rides together and come down to our BBQ on Sept 8th and help us restore the lowrider movement here in southern Colorado MOSTHATED is keeping it alive down here but we can't do it alone we need to come together and set this mutha fucker off :cheesy: UNITY is gonna keep lowriding alive homies
> *


I agree 100% homie.....GOODTIMES CC will be there!!!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WELL WE WILL BE AROUND FOR EVER THIS TIME I WONT LET IT PASS AGIAN


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 3 2007, 09:55 AM~8701921
> *WELL WE WILL BE AROUND FOR EVER THIS TIME I WONT LET IT PASS AGIAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHats cracken MERC'S??? WHats up carnal , how is the ride comming along homie???GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 3 2007, 07:42 AM~8701280
> *Q-VO LE GATO........WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS HOMIE, QUE IY DE NUEVO IN NUEVO MEXICO HOMIE!!!!
> *


WHAT UP GANGSTA JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY 4 THE VEGAS SHOW. HOW EVERY THING OUT THERE. :nicoderm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Sep 3 2007, 07:20 PM~8706181
> *WHAT UP GANGSTA JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY 4 THE VEGAS SHOW. HOW EVERY THING OUT THERE. :nicoderm:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS DOGGY, WE JUST HOLDING IT DOWN OUT HERE IN IRAQ ESE...  GETTING READY TO GET BACK TO COLORADO HOMIE!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 3 2007, 09:42 PM~8707098
> *WHAT UP SEAN?
> *


Nada ******, I'm back home and I must say it feels good. I spent a lot of fuck'n money out there for real, but u know how we do ~ money aint a thang!

~ROLLERZONLY4LIFE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2007, 09:29 AM~8701444
> *Gets some rides together and come down to our BBQ on Sept 8th and help us restore the lowrider movement here in southern Colorado MOSTHATED is keeping it alive down here but we can't do it alone we need to come together and set this mutha fucker off :cheesy: UNITY is gonna keep lowriding alive homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You know the mighty RO will be there!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

i got to throw some SAN DIEGO shit in here...HER R SOME PICS OF SD CARS...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

90+


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:worship: :buttkick:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Sep 4 2007, 12:44 AM~8709358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats what we need fellas more pics


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 3 2007, 09:44 PM~8707971
> *YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS DOGGY, WE JUST HOLDING IT DOWN OUT HERE IN IRAQ ESE...   GETTING READY TO GET BACK TO COLORADO HOMIE!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


4 SURE COME BACK SAFE :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 2 2007, 09:46 PM~8699355
> *TRADITIONS IS BACK IN THE GAME FOR GOOD AND ALWAYS THERE TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT IN CALI,C SPRINGS,PUEBLO AND MADISON ALABAMA
> *


Is that you Rich? :0 Hey Roy this is Felix, Hit me up when you get a chance, Sup to all my Colorado and NM ryders. Rollerz Only SoCo stopping thru.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Sep 3 2007, 11:42 PM~8709335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we need a pic of everybodys ride so we know who were talking to like some of you guys from Pueblo I probally seen your rides before just don't know who is who at this point. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2007, 09:34 AM~8711297
> *we need a pic of everybodys ride so we know who were talking to like some of you guys from Pueblo I probally seen your rides before just don't know who is who at this point. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If all goes well we should have 4 rides there
Keep in mind they are still under construction but we thought the least we could do was shoot down your way for a day
Mine








Adan's








Julian's








and Jerry's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

unfortunately Deviously Low is not going to make it
 ,but Paul will be there








:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 4 2007, 12:28 AM~8709218
> *Nada ******, I'm back home and I must say it feels good. I spent a lot of fuck'n money out there for real, but u know how we do ~ money aint a thang!
> 
> ~ROLLERZONLY4LIFE
> *



THATS FUNNY SPENT LOTS OF MONEY IN JUST A FEW DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8715810
> *If all goes well we should have 4 rides there
> Keep in mind they are still under construction but we thought the least we could do was shoot down your way for a day
> Mine
> ...


That Regal is one of the best in Colorado in my opinion. Look'n firme GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 4 2007, 10:15 AM~8711167
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> *


What's good Switchmaster? We having a meeting Sunday, did you get my Text?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys?Already Wednesday...... :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 5 2007, 06:30 AM~8719083
> *Whats up guys?Already Wednesday...... :0
> *


I know I have to go to work today


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 4 2007, 10:50 PM~8718142
> *What's good Switchmaster? We having a meeting Sunday, did you get my Text?
> *


Nah, I can't get text messages. I'll call you to see what time and where.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 5 2007, 07:51 AM~8719271
> *Nah, I can't get text messages. I'll call you to see what time and where.
> *


I'll let you know b*RO*, still try'n to get ahold of that ****** Tony! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 5 2007, 07:05 AM~8719145
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good Lorenzo! 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 4 2007, 10:14 AM~8711152
> *Is that you Rich? :0  Hey Roy this is Felix, Hit me up when you get a chance, Sup to all my Colorado and NM ryders. Rollerz Only SoCo stopping thru.
> *


What up Felix!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY SLID'N INTO 3RD BASE, THE DAY IS ALMOST OVER!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8726335
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




QVO Chuckie!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

My Navi is now listed on Ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200149673839


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

This fool got knocked the fuck out! BWAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRBRfCVgKLE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

You have a couple of bids on it.Thats cool.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up Fes, haven't seen you at the shop lately. What you been up to.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 6 2007, 06:29 AM~8727972
> *You have a couple of bids on it.Thats cool.
> *



Wish me luck!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 02:01 AM~8727603
> *This fool got knocked the fuck out! BWAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRBRfCVgKLE
> *


the guy that happened to his friends or someone who knows him is on this site and they said it was an experimental set of rims on there and well like you said knock the fuck out I guess it fucked his face all up he had to get surgery


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 10:56 AM~8729338
> *Wish me luck!
> *


the bid is already up to 20,000 am I seeing that right


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 6 2007, 09:45 AM~8728824
> *What up Fes, haven't seen you at the shop lately. What you been up to.
> *


Shit, jus working alot lately!!! :angry: Well atleast im getting paid though :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co just droping a line to say whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up Rich!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up homies doing a little rollcall for this saturday I know GOODTIMES is bringing 4 rides how about the other clubs how many rides are coming down? If you want to show your ride a little come inbetween 9 and 10 am stay on highway 50 turn right on Santa Fe thats where the cars will be showing there is a little parade starting at 10 and a bunch of booths set up selling bullshit. at 12 we will cruise over to the park and get our grub on so let me know guys just getting some kind of idea how many cars we are talking.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if you miss the show n shine stay on hwy 50 turn right on colorado ave go all the way down the park is about 10 blocks to your right keep going straigh like your gonna pass the park and on 14th street is where we will be. Come support the lowrider movement and keep this alive


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 05:43 PM~8732882
> *What up homies doing a little rollcall for this saturday I know GOODTIMES is bringing 4 rides how about the other clubs how many rides are coming down? If you want to show your ride a little come inbetween 9 and 10 am  stay on highway 50 turn right on Santa Fe thats where the cars will be showing there is a little parade starting at 10 and a bunch of booths set up selling bullshit. at 12 we will cruise over to the park and get our grub on so let me know guys just getting some kind of idea how many cars we are talking.
> *



ROLLERZONLY will have a minimum of 2 rides there, possibly 3.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 05:49 PM~8732936
> *ROLLERZONLY will have a minimum of 2 rides there, possibly 3.
> *


Sounds good brother thanks for getting back to me


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 05:52 PM~8732959
> *Sounds good brother thanks for getting back to me
> *


No p*RO*blem b*RO*, but you know I'm no small guy, so make sure the grill is smok'n!  :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, and we can't forget the co*RO*nas! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Sep 6 2007, 02:05 PM~8731076
> *
> *


Q-Vo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 06:19 PM~8733125
> *No pROblem bRO, but you know I'm no small guy, so make sure the grill is smok'n!   :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah, and we can't forget the coROnas! :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt the grill will be ready when we roll over at 12 it should be about ready were having someone kick it there and cook for us :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8733234
> *no doubt the grill will be ready when we roll over at 12 it should be about ready were having someone kick it there and cook for us :biggrin:
> *


Damn!!! MOSTHATED gotz this shit on lock!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

chuckieboy13 last post --------> Sep 3 2007, 10:44 PM  

You ok bRO? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 06:38 PM~8733254
> *Damn!!! MOSTHATED gotz this shit on lock!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 6 2007, 06:43 PM~8733295
> *chuckieboy13 last post --------> Sep 3 2007, 10:44 PM
> 
> You ok bRO? :dunno:
> *


I hope so


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup everybody, just passing through to say :wave: Just got pulled over by the heat and now I'm ready to end this shity day. To my Most hated niaguhs, I don't know if I will make it down because I have to open up my shop on Saturday. I will try my hardest. RO 4 life


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8734400
> *Wassup everybody, just passing through to say  :wave: Just got pulled over by the heat and now I'm ready to end this shity day. To my Most hated niaguhs, I don't know if I will make it down because I have to open up my shop on Saturday. I will try my hardest. RO 4 life
> *


what kind of shop do you have? Hope you can make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 09:22 PM~8734689
> *what kind of shop do you have? Hope you can make it
> *


He owns Fat Kats homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 6 2007, 02:53 PM~8732049
> *What up Rich!!!
> *


what up fes hope all is well


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Roll Call mofo's it's on tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 09:22 PM~8734689
> *what kind of shop do you have? Hope you can make it
> *


He bought the "Drop Shop" from one of our other members, but changed the name to "Fat Kat Kustoms". Check him out, he'll show u some love, huh Felix?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 7 2007, 06:17 AM~8736972
> *Hows everyone doing today?
> *



Well let's see...................................................................................................





































it's FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2007, 08:18 AM~8737419
> *Roll Call mofo's it's on tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


*R
O
L
L
E
R
Z
O
N
L
Y*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 7 2007, 07:52 AM~8737618
> *He bought the "Drop Shop" from one of our other members, but changed the name to "Fat Kat Kustoms". Check him out, he'll show u some love, huh Felix?
> *


Damn right, I show everybody love. Hit me up at 719-638-9700. I am glad that it is Fiday. What up everybody.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 7 2007, 08:34 AM~8737872
> *Damn right, I show everybody love. Hit me up at 719-638-9700. I am glad that it is Fiday. What up everybody.
> *


where you located at bro.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8737872
> *Damn right, I show everybody love. Hit me up at 719-638-9700. I am glad that it is Fiday. What up everybody.
> *



I think I am going to slack a little today since it's Friday, and I ain't got shit to do!



so I'll roll by the shop l8er homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 7 2007, 08:54 AM~8737629
> *R
> O
> L
> ...


So far the big RO will be here and GOODTIMES so whats up with Xquizite,Solo,Traditions anybody out there coming down we bought a bunch of food?????


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm Ready :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 7 2007, 08:38 AM~8737905
> *where you located at bro.
> *


We are at 5957 Omaha Blvd just off of powers across from Sharkies (volleyball bar)


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 7 2007, 10:00 AM~8738547
> *I think I am going to slack a little today since it's Friday, and I ain't got shit to do!
> so I'll roll by the shop l8er homie!
> *


Fo sho bROther I'll be here slaving.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken GOODTIMERS and to all the colorado riders trying to get them low lows back on the streets of colorado............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8739423
> *Whats cracken GOODTIMERS and to all the colorado riders trying to get them low lows back on the streets of colorado............
> *


  they need to get em on the streets and bring em to La Junta tomorrow come on fellas support the lowrider movement tomorrow.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2007, 01:03 PM~8739463
> * they need to get em on the streets and bring em to La Junta tomorrow come on fellas support the lowrider movement tomorrow.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Unfortunately Julians Ride can't make it to La Junta tomorrow...2 of his tire seals are shot from letting punk ass Mi Joto's mount his wheels








We are currently trying to get the Trey ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 7 2007, 05:47 PM~8741291
> *Unfortunately Julians Ride can't make it to La Junta tomorrow...2 of his tire seals are shot from letting punk ass Mi Joto's mount his wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with the trey and loosing that nice regal is a big loss for us tomorrow


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I NEED TO SEE I AM A LAST MIN TYPE OF PERSON IT WOULD ONLY BE ME AND DEPENDS ON MY KIDS AND WHAT THEY GOT BUT I AM TRING TO GET DOWN THERE YOU SUPPORT SPRINGS AND I WANT TO SHOW YOU SOME LOVE SO HOPE TO SEE YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 7 2007, 07:47 PM~8741904
> *I NEED TO  SEE I AM A LAST MIN TYPE OF PERSON IT WOULD ONLY BE ME AND DEPENDS ON MY KIDS AND WHAT THEY GOT BUT I AM TRING TO GET DOWN THERE YOU SUPPORT SPRINGS AND I WANT TO SHOW YOU SOME LOVE SO HOPE TO SEE YOU
> *


thats what I'm talking about we did show up to the springs to support and thats exactly what were looking for hope to see you here...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED still putting it down hope everyone is working on their rides to bring em down


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Let me borrow a truck and trailer and I'll take the navi too! :thumbsup: 

I would drive it, but the airbags need a little work. They are on manual right now :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8739423
> *Whats cracken GOODTIMERS and to all the colorado riders trying to get them low lows back on the streets of colorado............
> *


Good to hear from you bROther, I was getting worried with u out in Iraq and shit. Check a page or so back an u'll see! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 7 2007, 05:47 PM~8741291
> *Unfortunately Julians Ride can't make it to La Junta tomorrow...2 of his tire seals are shot from letting punk ass Mi Joto's mount his wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, my favorite Regal is not going to be there! :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 7 2007, 09:10 PM~8742505
> *Let me borrow a truck and trailer and I'll take the navi too! :thumbsup:
> 
> I would drive it, but the airbags need a little work. They are on manual right now :angry:
> *


I wish I could help you doggie I'd like to see the looks on these mother fuckers face if you would have brought that :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 7 2007, 04:47 PM~8741291
> *Unfortunately Julians Ride can't make it to La Junta tomorrow...2 of his tire seals are shot from letting punk ass Mi Joto's mount his wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ROY some pinche tire seals homie thats fucked up ese!! Where is Jerry, Adan, Mercs are they rollen or what? We getting closer homie...  GOODTIMES CC still rollen them traditional lows on them 100 spokes and white walls... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 7 2007, 08:12 PM~8742517
> *Good to hear from you bROther,  I was getting worried with u out in Iraq and shit. Check a page or so back an u'll see! :thumbsup:
> *


Naw we strieght homie, they be cutting are internet and phones out when we lose someone dog, so when they do that it takes a minute to come back up!!! But we all good and still handleing our buisness out here doggie  GOODTIMES CC COLORADO~IRAQ 2007 :biggrin: HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR MOST HATED CC AND THEY GET THE SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OUT THERE IN LA JUNTA........... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 4 2007, 07:08 PM~8715810
> *If all goes well we should have 4 rides there
> Keep in mind they are still under construction but we thought the least we could do was shoot down your way for a day
> Mine
> ...


THATS FIRME ROY, YOU IANT LYING HOMIE WE UNDER CONSTRUCTION LIKE A MUTHA FUCKER HOMIE, WE AINT PLAYEN FOR 2008!!!! THATS GOOD TO SEE ALL YOU VATOS PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE....ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE, I HOPE THE CORONAS ARE COLD..... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 7 2007, 11:50 PM~8743631
> *THATS FIRME ROY, YOU IANT LYING HOMIE WE UNDER CONSTRUCTION LIKE A MUTHA FUCKER HOMIE, WE AINT PLAYEN FOR 2008!!!!  THATS GOOD TO SEE ALL YOU VATOS PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE....ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE, I HOPE THE CORONAS ARE COLD..... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC
> *


What da fuck Chuck????


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One more time to the top trying to get support this way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2007, 12:21 AM~8743854
> *One more time to the top trying to get support this way.
> *


GOODTIMES is there for support homie,Trey will be there :biggrin: 
Pray for our safe trip doggie,all 3 of us are DRIVING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 4 2007, 07:13 PM~8715853
> *unfortunately Deviously Low is not going to make it
> ,but Paul will be there
> 
> ...


PINCHE MERC'S THAT RIDE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN AS HELL WHEN ITS COMPLETE HOMIE........GOODTIMES "ITS ALL OR NADA"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 7 2007, 11:32 PM~8743901
> *GOODTIMES is there for support homie,Trey will be there :biggrin:
> Pray for our safe trip doggie,all 3 of us are DRIVING
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE........KEEPEN IT REAL GOODTIMERS....BUILD THEM TO DRIVE THEM HOMIE...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO) .....WE COMMING OUT HARD FOR 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 8 2007, 12:38 AM~8743927
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE........KEEPEN IT REAL GOODTIMERS....BUILD THEM TO DRIVE THEM HOMIE...... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lynda said hi dog,she said hurry up and come home so we can do some shots and beer bongs :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I WILL SAY THIS IF I DONT MAKE IT TOMARROW I HOPE IT IS OFF THE CHAINS AND MUST LOVE AND RESPECT TO MOST HATED AND IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING HOMIES HIT ME UP RICH TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS 4 LIFE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Ranger wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Rollerz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VYNE TYME, RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES
What up Fellas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 7 2007, 11:41 PM~8743947
> *Lynda said hi dog,she said hurry up and come home so we can do some shots and beer bongs :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LYNDA :biggrin: WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND THE FIRST 2 BOTTLES OF PATRON ARE ON WRINKLES....  WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND GET TOGETHER  ......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODTIMES is on thier way,had a lil set-back.While checking rims Adan hit his valve stem and sprung a leak.....we're on our way...should be at the park by 11


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 8 2007, 12:27 AM~8744226
> *what up Ranger wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU BEEN DOGG AS 4 ME IAM AIGHT JUST COUNTING THA DAYS GET THOSE BEER BONG READY AND SHIT I'LL BUY THA PATRON BUT CHUCK BETTER MAN UP AND TAKE A SHOT TELL LYNDA GET JOSE CUERVO READY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite will not be making it today ran into a couple of problems, but I do hope everything goes well and I will make up for it Most Hated C.C.!!! I know you guys came a long ways to our picnic and I do appreciate that!!! Hope everything goes well and I'll be there next time for sure!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY~ leaving to La Junta at 12:00pm, be there by 1:00 See you there!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up most hated we just got back to town a few minutes ago, the bbq was fun RO4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8747352
> *what up most hated we just got back to town a few minutes ago, the bbq was fun RO4LIFE :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the invite MOSTHATED!  

It was cool to meet some of the GOODTIMES members in person, real good peeps! :thumbsup: 

We need to do this shit more often!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up doggies the BBQ was off the chain nice rides nice company. I want to thank RO for showing up and representing so thank you to you guys Shawn and Chuck. I also want to thank GOODTIMES for rolling up and putting it down like no other thanks again Roy,Adan,Paul,Jose and we can't forget crazy Jerry. Thanks again fellas we gonna do this or something else real soon we have to make it happen. Everybody who showed up showed some love for the MOSTHATED crew. The food was poppin and the beer was flowin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 8 2007, 06:20 PM~8747370
> *Thanks for the invite MOSTHATED!
> 
> It was cool to meet some of the GOODTIMES members in person, real good peeps! :thumbsup:
> ...


No doubt the party is always poppin when RO rolls through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8747352
> *what up most hated we just got back to town a few minutes ago, the bbq was fun RO4LIFE :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks again for the invite , is anybody goin to the 5150 show in d town


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 8 2007, 09:48 AM~8745303
> *Xquizite will not be making it today ran into a couple of problems, but I do hope everything goes well and I will make up for it Most Hated C.C.!!! I know you guys came a long ways to our picnic and I do appreciate that!!! Hope everything goes well and I'll be there next time for sure!!!
> *


for sure I'm gonna hold you to that dog :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2007, 07:44 PM~8747902
> *No doubt the party is always poppin when RO rolls through
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't for get to post the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and hospitality,Picnic was cool as hell.Nice meeting you Sean and Chuck,and as for the Most Hated crew....you fuckers threw it down right homie,we gotta do that more often :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8748381
> *Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and hospitality,Picnic was cool as hell.Nice meeting you Sean and Chuck,and as for the Most Hated crew....you fuckers threw it down right homie,we gotta do that more often :biggrin:
> *



MOSTHATED: Cost of barbecue? $400.00 :angry: 
GOODTIMES: Cost of gas from Springs? $200.00 :0 
ROLLERZONLY: Driving without a license and gas? $75.00 / Jail  

3 Bad Ass Clubs coming together as 1 for the day? PRICELESS! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 8 2007, 08:18 PM~8748381
> *Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and hospitality,Picnic was cool as hell.Nice meeting you Sean and Chuck,and as for the Most Hated crew....you fuckers threw it down right homie,we gotta do that more often :biggrin:
> *


X1000

Thanks MOSTHATED it was nice to finally met alot of you guys, now i know who im talking to in here :biggrin: from MOSTHATED and ROLLERZONLY  Hopefully next time I have my ryde


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN "MERC'S"!!! LETS SEE SOME PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST FUCKING WITH YOU GUYS....POST THE PICS UP AND IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE HAD GOODTIMES.............


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys.Well have to do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 8 2007, 08:18 PM~8748381
> *Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and hospitality,Picnic was cool as hell.Nice meeting you Sean and Chuck,and as for the Most Hated crew....you fuckers threw it down right homie,we gotta do that more often :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE .......... :thumbsup: GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8748381
> *Just wanted to say thanks for the invite and hospitality,Picnic was cool as hell.Nice meeting you Sean and Chuck,and as for the Most Hated crew....you fuckers threw it down right homie,we gotta do that more often :biggrin:
> *




right on bRO it was good meetin you guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8748583
> *MOSTHATED: Cost of barbecue? $400.00 :angry:
> GOODTIMES: Cost of gas from Springs? $200.00 :0
> ROLLERZONLY: Driving without a license and gas? $75.00 / Jail
> ...


x2 was GOOD to feel the unity between clubs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8748583
> *MOSTHATED: Cost of barbecue? $400.00 :angry:
> GOODTIMES: Cost of gas from Springs? $200.00 :0
> ROLLERZONLY: Driving without a license and gas? $75.00 / Jail
> ...


  hope you didn't go to jail homie I almost did after the bar but I hope everyone made it home alright thanks for rolling your rides to La Junta and showing some love


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS OF THA MOSTHATED C.C. BBQ SOUNDS LIKE EVERYBODY HAD FUN KEEP THA UNITY GOING! AND GOODTIMERS WRINKLES IS COME SO GET THOSE SHOTS READY 1 SHOT FOR EVERY MONTH I WAS GONE :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 9 2007, 01:16 AM~8749595
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THA MOSTHATED C.C. BBQ SOUNDS LIKE EVERYBODY HAD FUN KEEP THA UNITY GOING! AND GOODTIMERS WRINKLES IS COME SO GET THOSE SHOTS READY 1 SHOT FOR EVERY MONTH I WAS GONE  :biggrin:
> *


I'll post some pics after I wake up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Beautiful ride home,into the sunset


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is a few pics of the show n shine earlier that day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what the hell is that in back of Ruben's ride?A Cutlass?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GOODTIMES rolling up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 9 2007, 09:57 AM~8750378
> *what the hell is that in back of Ruben's ride?A Cutlass?
> *


yeah all primered and fucked up he popped the hood to show off his chrome air cleaner some guys don't give a fuck thats what sucks about down here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 09:59 AM~8750387
> *yeah all primered and fucked up he popped the hood to show off his chrome air cleaner some guys don't give a fuck thats what sucks about down here
> *


That's the same one cruising around that was for sale?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY doing what they do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 9 2007, 10:01 AM~8750393
> *That's the same one cruising around that was for sale?
> *


hate to say it but the one cruising for sale was way nicer than that one in the pic :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 10:04 AM~8750403
> *hate to say it but the one cruising for sale was way nicer than that one in the pic :cheesy:
> *


wow Ruben should have slapped the shit outta him for parking so close :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8750407
> *wow Ruben should have slapped the shit outta him for parking so close :biggrin:
> *


I think everybody should of slapped him I mean I know he wants to fix up the car but fix it up first then bring it..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is from MOSTHATED to ROLLERZ ONLY to GOODTIMES.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2007, 07:46 PM~8747914
> *for sure I'm gonna hold you to that dog :cheesy:
> *


Definitely!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8748583
> *MOSTHATED: Cost of barbecue? $400.00 :angry:
> GOODTIMES: Cost of gas from Springs? $200.00 :0
> ROLLERZONLY: Driving without a license and gas? $75.00 / Jail
> ...


tell me dog you didn't get thrown in jail


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

FOOTBALL IS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

damn!!!!!!!La Junta looked like the spot to be this weekend...it's good to see the lowrider community coming together like that :cheesy: it's like the homie ROLLERZONLY719 said 3 Bad Ass Clubs coming together as 1 for the day? PRICELESS! ...now that's what's up homies...just keepin it G..on another note, we are cooling down here in iraq, today it was only 118 degrees... :biggrin: finally getting some good weather :thumbsup: what up roy roy??what's the haps homeboy??u keeping the impala doggie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 9 2007, 12:29 PM~8750998
> *damn!!!!!!!La Junta looked like the spot to be this weekend...it's good to see the lowrider community coming together like that :cheesy: it's like the homie ROLLERZONLY719 said 3 Bad Ass Clubs coming together as 1 for the day? PRICELESS! ...now that's what's up homies...just keepin it G..on another note, we are cooling down here in iraq, today it was only 118 degrees... :biggrin: finally getting some good weather :thumbsup: what up roy roy??what's the haps homeboy??u keeping the impala doggie??
> *


What up homie,I dunno if I'm keeping the Impala yet...fucker ran really good to La Junta and back :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERY ONE WANT TO SAY SORRY TO MOST HATED FOR NOT MAKING IT BUT WE WILL GET TOGETHER AND DO IT UP ITS HARD TO GET ARE BOYS TOGETHER WORK KIDS STUFF LIKE THAT I GUESS THAT MAKES THE NEXT BBQ ON US I WILL LOOK AT THE DATES AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW AND MAYBE MAKE IT IN PUEBLO SO U GUYS DONT HAVE TO GO THAT FAR BUT TRADITIONS WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT IN COLORADO AGIAN SORRY TO MOST HATED FOR NOT BEING THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice ass drive,GOOD to get the rides out there putting wear on the rubber :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Well MOST HATED CC it looked like a good turn out for you guys out there in La Junta homie's!! :thumbsup: Im glad that our chapter was out there to support you vatos in your home town!! Thats whats its all about and thats what keeps the LOWRIDER community together and growing in the Colorado area! BIG UP's to the homies from ROLLERZ that made it out there :thumbsup: Well we getting short out here in IRAQ :machinegun: and we getting closer to getting home. We all look forward to scraping bumper with you guys on the streets of Colorado!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC "STILL ROLLEN AND WE AINT GOING NO WHERE"!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 9 2007, 01:58 PM~8751333
> *Well MOST HATED CC it looked like a good turn out for you guys out there in La Junta homie's!! :thumbsup:  Im glad that our chapter was out there to support you vatos in your home town!! Thats whats its all about and thats what keeps the LOWRIDER community together and growing in the Colorado area!  BIG UP's to the homies from ROLLERZ that made it out there :thumbsup:  Well we getting short out here in IRAQ  :machinegun: and we getting closer to getting home. We all look forward to scraping bumper with you guys on the streets of Colorado!!! :biggrin:  GOODTIMES CC "STILL ROLLEN AND WE AINT GOING NO WHERE"!!!!!!
> *


Look'n forward to it b*RO*!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 9 2007, 10:50 AM~8750558
> *FOOTBALL IS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Denver wins!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 10:19 AM~8750449
> *tell me dog you didn't get thrown in jail
> *


Nah b*RO* I didn't, but was stating the fact that the risk was there!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 9 2007, 12:03 PM~8751111
> *Nice ass drive,GOOD to get the rides out there putting wear on the rubber :biggrin:
> *


x2........build them to drive them!!!GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 09:09 AM~8750423
> *Here it is from MOSTHATED to ROLLERZ ONLY to GOODTIMES.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE
:yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8751622
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE
> :yes:
> *


THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT COLORADO!!!! :biggrin: MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE GENTE TRYING TO GET THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ROLLEN IN COLORADO ITS GONNA HAVE TO START SOME WHERE AND THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD START!!!!  

TO ALL MY GOODTIMES CC MEMBERS HOLDING IT DOWN IN COLORADO, I WANT YOU VATOS TO KNOW THAT YOU GUYS HAVE SHOWN NOTHEN BUT HEART FOR OUR CHAPTER AND CLUB FOR 2007. THOUGH WE HAVE MADE CHANGES AND HAVE BEEN THREW ALOT OF REBUILDING THIS YEAR, ITS ALL GONNA PAY OFF FOR 2008. WE ARE GONNA SHOW COLORADO WHAT GOODTIMES CC IS ALL ABOUT AND THATS ROLLEN THEM TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ON THEM 100 SPOKES AND WHITE WALLS. WE HAVE COME ALONG WAY IN THE LAST COUPLE OF YEARS AND I HAVE NOTHEN BUT RESPECT AND LOVE FOR MY GOODTIMES CARNALES..2008 IS GONNA BE A BIG YEAR FOR US IN COLORADO AND WE GONNA PUT 100% INTO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. SO WITH ALL THIS SAID, THE COUNT DOWN HAS BEGUN FOR THE 2008 GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER TO HIT THE STREETZ AND REPRESENT AND SHOW COLORADO WERE ABOUT GOODTIMES AND LOWRIDING!!!! WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!

THE GOODTIMERS IN IRAQ~~~~(COMMING SOON)
CHUCKS (PREZ) 1995 CADDY FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 
RAY (VICE PREZ) 1964 CHEVY IMPALA
KIKO (SCRIBE) 1983 CADDY COUPE DE VILLE
WRINKLES 1983 CADDY COUPE DE VILLE
MAC (PROSPECT) 1993 CADDY FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON.."ITS A WRAP"


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up everybody? Where my fellow ROLLERZ at? Sorry Most hated for not being able to make it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

a few more pics of the bbq most hated had


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8752996
> *What up everybody? Where my fellow ROLLERZ at? Sorry Most hated for not being able to make it.
> 
> 
> ...


we understand doggie you have a business to run.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8753677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are two bad ass rides I bet that guy is ballin but not as much as ROY :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN, IS THAT MOSTHATED BANNER BIG OR WHAT :wow:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2007, 08:51 PM~8753836
> *DAMN, IS THAT MOSTHATED BANNER BIG OR WHAT :wow:
> *


it's not huge but one person couldn't hold it out you know. Too bad you couldn't make it man we had a good time


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 07:54 PM~8753862
> *it's not huge but one person couldn't hold it out you know. Too bad you couldn't make it man we had a good time
> *


YEP LOOKS LIKE IT, I NEED TO HIT YOU UP I WILL BE DOWN THERE AROUND THE 20TH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8753879
> *YEP LOOKS LIKE IT, I NEED TO HIT YOU UP I WILL BE DOWN THERE AROUND THE 20TH
> *


 there is a carshow in Pueblo on the 16th your missing everything down here by a few days or so..


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics doggie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 07:54 PM~8753862
> *it's not huge but one person couldn't hold it out you know. Too bad you couldn't make it man we had a good time
> *


WELL DID YOU GUYS GET LOVE AT THAT SHOW THAT DAY OF YOUR PICNIC?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8753929
> *WELL DID YOU GUYS GET LOVE AT THAT SHOW THAT DAY OF YOUR PICNIC?
> *


yeah we did actually alot now if it were for trophies with all those hotrods I don't know about that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 9 2007, 07:46 PM~8753797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THIS RIDE :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2007, 09:06 PM~8753971
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS RIDE :0
> *


it's bad ass along with like 11 or 12 t'v's :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna have to talk to the club and see if we could do this annually during our festival downtown.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 08:07 PM~8753985
> *it's bad ass along with like 11 or 12 t'v's :0  :0
> *


 :0 I WOULD HAVE NEVER KNOWN THAT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 9 2007, 08:46 PM~8753797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is just my weekend ride, ROLLERZONLY represents way harder than this, but it was something to bring to show luv for MOSTHATED!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 09:07 PM~8753985
> *it's bad ass along with like 11 or 12 t'v's :0  :0
> *



Thanks Larry for the props b*RO*! But yeah it has 12 TV's! :biggrin: 

Different strokes for different folks! If I put the money I did in my 300 into a G-body or Fleetwood, fuck I'd almost have a full show car with undercarriage.

But I wanted something a lil more BALLIN! :thumbsup: 

No worries though, beacause a traditional low is coming to a theatre near you!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 9 2007, 10:05 PM~8754422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a way to rep your club Homie! I like this pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 9 2007, 11:02 PM~8755457
> *Thanks Larry for the props bRO! But yeah it has 12 TV's! :biggrin:
> 
> Different strokes for different folks! If I put the money I did in my 300 into a G-body or Fleetwood, fuck I'd almost have a full show car with undercarriage.
> ...


can't wait to see the triditional homie if it's coming from you I know that fucker is going to be sick


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 9 2007, 11:22 PM~8755614
> *can't wait to see the triditional homie if it's coming from you I know that fucker is going to be sick
> *


x2.............THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 9 2007, 11:55 PM~8755400
> *This is just my weekend ride, ROLLERZONLY represents way harder than this, but it was something to bring to show luv for MOSTHATED!
> *


Baller :cheesy: I know whats up with RO doggie and I am waiting for that traditional because I know that you know what quality is.


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of my ride remember cats it's under construction and the rims are only temps on there Larry is gonna get me some new ones just got to save a few bucks but real soon.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2007, 10:12 AM~8757201
> *Baller :cheesy: I know whats up with RO doggie and I am waiting for that traditional because I know that you know what quality is.
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

whats up mosthated? just wanted 2 send props on the BBQ nice turn out. n nice ass rides homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looked really fun Most Hated!!! Sorry again but like I said Da Big X will make it up to you guys!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up homies?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2007, 06:01 PM~8760211
> *Whats up homies?
> *



What up Joe!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

For the Haterz!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2007, 07:04 PM~8760699
> *:0
> *



LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just kickin it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2007, 08:06 PM~8761781
> *Just kickin it.
> *


so you get a night of just kickin it everytime I talk to you your doing something working on the ride or the house :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea I did yard work for a couple of hours after work.now just chilling.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 10 2007, 09:35 PM~8762079
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63
> 
> ...



WTF?  :dunno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8760381
> *For the Haterz!
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2007, 08:36 PM~8762091
> *Yea I did yard work for a couple of hours after work.now just chilling.
> *


cool hit me up this weekend to drink a few if you got plans on doing something to the house or the ride give a call I'll help shit I got nothing else to right know


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 10 2007, 09:31 PM~8762671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: damn thats some nice shit there BIG PROP'S TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS. ROLLERS, GOODTIMES, MOSTHATED, AND THE BIG X :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 10 2007, 10:31 PM~8762671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES are ready for the Haterz! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Come on Joe where is the pics of your guns and plaque :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Against the Law_@Sep 10 2007, 05:05 PM~8759815
> *whats up mosthated? just wanted 2 send props on the BBQ nice turn out. n nice ass rides homies. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 10 2007, 11:59 PM~8763420
> *:biggrin: damn thats some nice shit there BIG PROP'S TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS. ROLLERS, GOODTIMES, MOSTHATED, AND THE BIG X :biggrin:
> *


Props to you guys too!!! :biggrin: Every club in the 719 repped pretty hard this year!!! Next year is gonna be way tighter too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would post mine but you know I dont know how to. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 11 2007, 07:57 PM~8769638
> *I would post mine but you know I dont know how to. :biggrin:
> *


Post your what?????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8765528
> *Come on Joe where is the pics of your guns and plaque :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 11 2007, 06:28 PM~8768961
> *For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash
> drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
> Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
> ...



Good Luck Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:yes: :yes: tha







t all white 63 is clean here is a 63 HOPPER FROM SAN DIEGO...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

damn roy...what you doing up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 12 2007, 06:17 AM~8772699
> *damn roy...what you doing up
> *


I gotta leave for work in 10 minutes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 12 2007, 06:18 AM~8772702
> *I gotta leave for work in 10 minutes
> *


see that red 63 Roy see you should keep it..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken COLORADO ...Whats going down..... GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey JR got those Emblems today homie...I appreciate it dog :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....................GOODTIMERS................TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 12 2007, 12:09 PM~8774443
> *TTT....................GOODTIMERS................TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy do you think thoes are good enough to put on the ride?If they are then there yours.If you dont like them just send them back and ill save them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 12 2007, 05:20 PM~8776800
> *Roy do you think thoes are good enough to put on the ride?If they are then there yours.If you dont like them just send them back and ill save them.
> *


They are homie...those fuckers are in pretty GOOD shape.Are they Originals?If so thanks doggie,whatever I can do for you...I'm here homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats poppin CO??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2007, 06:09 PM~8777134
> *Whats poppin CO??
> *


Not much its Wednesday! :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 12 2007, 07:48 PM~8777835
> *Not much its Wednesday! :angry:
> *


It's monday for me here at work


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea there og they came off my car. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE CLOCK IS TICKEN FOR THE SUPER SHOW.......................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 13 2007, 03:47 AM~8780286
> *THE CLOCK IS TICKEN FOR THE SUPER SHOW.......................
> *


And club of the year is.................................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2007, 11:07 PM~8779387
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up ******! Let's disc it when I get home. I have my good disc back, now I'll be able to whoop ur ass again! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8781264
> *What up ******! Let's disc it when I get home. I have my good disc back, now I'll be able to whoop ur ass again! :biggrin:
> *


when you say disc it your talking about that golf frisby huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy you have any good left over parts for the 63. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 13 2007, 08:46 PM~8786553
> *Roy you have any good left over parts for the 63. :biggrin:
> *


Pm'd


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2007, 02:01 PM~8783267
> *when you say disc it your talking about that golf frisby huh?
> *


Yeah, it seems gay, but it is very competitive. U should play with us one time, guarantee u'll like it! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 13 2007, 08:51 PM~8786601
> *Yeah, it seems gay, but it is very competitive. U should play with us one time, guarantee u'll like it!  :biggrin:
> *


it sounds like fun homie and I never said anything about it being gay or anything like that doggie.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Get to work. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 13 2007, 09:26 PM~8786865
> *Get to work. :angry:
> *


what the hell he do all late at night anyway?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah Larry get to work :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I am at work and it's harder than a mofo :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 13 2007, 09:30 PM~8786899
> *what the hell he do all late at night anyway?
> *


some questions you just don't ask  :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2007, 09:24 PM~8786844
> *it sounds like fun homie and I never said anything about it being gay or anything like that doggie.. :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I didn't say u did b*RO*! I am just saying it sounds gay, cause that's what I used to think before I tried it out.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2007, 10:25 PM~8787338
> *I am at work and it's harder than a mofo :0
> *


Yeah typing on the key board is real hard! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Q VO LE TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE ROCKIE STATE........GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My next ride maybe :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont look like a rag top. :uh:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking for some 20" wires. If u know anybody trying to dump some hit me up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 14 2007, 09:37 AM~8789811
> *Looking for some 20" wires. If u know anybody trying to dump some hit me up.
> *


got some 18's coming next month dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8790246
> *got some 18's coming next month dog
> *


I think those would be to small. but thanks! Whatcha been up to Roy?! Im still workin here in the springs. Probably gonna stay at this shop for a while.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

my homeboy has some 22s with tires if your intersted


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 14 2007, 11:42 AM~8790562
> *my homeboy has some 22s with tires if your intersted
> *


I just got rid of the Escalade and got me an 05 Impala. Would those 22s fit?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I DONT THINK SO I WILL ASK AROUND


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:14 PM~8790732
> *I DONT THINK SO I WILL ASK AROUND
> *


Kool thanks!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any body need some 1977 Fleetwood parts? I'm taking what I need and junking it pretty soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8790246
> *got some 18's coming next month dog
> *


do you know anybody with some 14s my homie is looking for some??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:59 AM~8790314
> *I think those would be to small. but thanks!  Whatcha been up to Roy?! Im still workin here in the springs. Probably gonna stay at this shop for a while.
> *


What up Cipie....Just trying to step up our game out here homie,you ever feel like kickin it hit me up dog


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 14 2007, 05:40 AM~8788765
> *Q VO LE TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE ROCKIE STATE........GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up chuck?Is anyone going to that p town show on sunday?Let me know whats up.Details.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up 7-1-9!!! Whatz crackin'?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Drinking beer.Whats up big X?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO. and that show that impala63 was talking about where is it at and what time?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2007, 02:11 PM~8791923
> *do you know anybody with some 14s my homie is looking for some??
> *


are you asking for albert and if so tell him he needs 13's on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 14 2007, 10:52 PM~8794619
> *are you asking for albert and if so tell him he needs 13's on that bitch :biggrin:
> *


I was but I think he bought some 14" boltons for it IDK...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm off of work right now drinking some Modelo's and looking at some Layitlow.. Hey Joe if you go to that car show you better let them know MOSTHATED don't play doggie :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Who has the info on the show? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 15 2007, 07:40 AM~8795750
> *Who has the info on the show? :dunno:
> *


That ****** Chuck does. I'll hit him up. I won't be there as I have a BRONCOS game to attend! :biggrin: 

My car will be there though and next to it will have a space for MOSTHATED and GOODTIMES if any of u are going.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 10:31 AM~8796354
> *That ****** Chuck does. I'll hit him up. I won't be there as I have a BRONCOS game to attend! :biggrin:
> 
> My car will be there though and next to it will have a space for MOSTHATED and GOODTIMES if any of u are going.
> *


We wont be attending,our rides are under the knife right now,most of them anyways :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 14 2007, 09:32 PM~8794231
> *Whats up chuck?Is anyone going to that p town show on sunday?Let me know whats up.Details.
> *





WHAT UP JOE IM GOIN TO THE SHOW SUNDAY MOVE IN IS FROM 7 TILL 10 YOU GUYS COMIN DOWN?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 14 2007, 09:49 PM~8794312
> *Drinking beer.Whats up big X?
> *


Chillin' homie!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Were is it at?How much is the entry fee.What time does it end.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE WANNA WISH OUR FELLOW <span style='color:blue'>OJO"! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 15 2007, 12:45 PM~8796830
> *Were is it at?How much is the entry fee.What time does it end.
> *


It is at the library on Abriendo. Take 50 West to I-25 South, take Abriendo Exit about a mile down on the right hand side!:thumbsup:

That's all I know! :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy birthday Roy..................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* impala63*, 1BADVAN

What up Pimp?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 02:12 PM~8797144
> *WE WANNA WISH OUR FELLOW <span style='color:blue'>OJO"! :biggrin:
> *



Happy Birthday *RO*y!! Do it big with the co*RO*nas, c*RO*wn, and pat*RO*n!

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2............ROLLER...............X2 JUST GET WARMED UP ROY BECAUSE WHEN WE GET BACK AND THROW THE WELCOME BACK VOLO YOU BETTER BE READY .......NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY 20TH B-DAY ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8797176
> *Happy Birthday ROy!!  Do it big with the coROnas, cROwn, and patROn!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 01:12 PM~8797144
> *WE WANNA WISH OUR FELLOW <span style='color:blue'>OJO"! :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!!! is that placa Standard Issue. :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 02:49 PM~8797287
> *HAPPY 20TH B-DAY ROY.
> *


 :uh: I'm not 20 :angry: 






































































I'm 21 homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 02:37 PM~8797231
> *X2............ROLLER...............X2 JUST GET WARMED UP ROY BECAUSE WHEN WE GET BACK AND THROW THE WELCOME BACK VOLO YOU BETTER BE READY .......NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll be there


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 01:52 PM~8797296
> *:uh: I'm not 20 :angry:
> I'm 21 homie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ENJOY IT FUCKER YOU ONLY TURN 20 ONE TIME ESE!!!!  YOU BETTER BE READY TO CELEBRATE HOMIE WE ABOUT 90 DAYS OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I might be getting fucked up tonight.......it's pretty sad.....my grandma past away yesturday. RIP :tears: :angel:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERZ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 01:54 PM~8797309
> *ENJOY IT FUCKER YOU ONLY TURN 20 ONE TIME ESE!!!!  YOU BETTER BE READY TO CELEBRATE HOMIE WE ABOUT 90 DAYS OUT!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck.....you have some grease or dirt on your arms. :biggrin: you got to get down when you get back.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Sep 15 2007, 01:56 PM~8797317
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERZ?
> *


Whats going on MS. Brougham


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 02:55 PM~8797314
> *I might be getting fucked up tonight.......it's pretty sad.....my grandma past away yesturday. RIP  :tears:  :angel:
> *


RIP to her homie,she's in the Lords hands now :angel:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8797296
> *:uh: I'm not 20 :angry:
> I'm 21 homie :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 01:58 PM~8797324
> *RIP to him homie,he's in the Lords hands now :angel:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sorry homie I edited it


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, TwOtYme, VYNE TYME, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13

Oh shit we going live in this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 01:56 PM~8797318
> *Hey Chuck.....you have some grease or dirt on your arms.  :biggrin: you got to get down when you get back.
> *


I GOT YOU PAULITO AND SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR ABUELA HOMIE, ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE, ACABO WE ARE FAMILIA GOODTIMER!!!!!


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 02:57 PM~8797322
> *Whats going on MS. Brougham
> *


JUS TRYIN TO INCREASE MY POSTS! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

are you going to the game Roy?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 02:00 PM~8797336
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, TwOtYme, VYNE TYME, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13
> 
> Oh shit we going live in this topic! :biggrin:
> *


I know Huh


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 01:54 PM~8797309
> *ENJOY IT FUCKER YOU ONLY TURN 20 ONE TIME ESE!!!!  YOU BETTER BE READY TO CELEBRATE HOMIE WE ABOUT 90 DAYS OUT!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY PAULITO THERE IS A LINE WRINKLES SAID FOR THE TATTOOS HOMIE!!! BUT YOU KNOW ILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUYS WHEN I GET BACK....YOU READY FOR THE GOODTIMES TACA....... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Chuck, GOODTIMES FAMILIA


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn I forgot i have to make an appointment 24 months out. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 03:02 PM~8797346
> *are you going to the game Roy?
> *


nah I decided against it homie,almost threw a bottle into the flat screen last week, I'm too much of a hardcore fan...I'd probably leave in cuffs........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 02:05 PM~8797358
> *Damn I forgot i have to make an appointment 24 months out.  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE.........ILL PUT THE NEEDLE IN AND GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!!! :biggrin: TU SAVEZ


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 03:06 PM~8797362
> *nah I decided against it homie,almost threw a bottle into the flat screen last week, I'm too much of a hardcore fan...I'd probably leave in cuffs........
> *


Ain't u a Raiders fan?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 02:06 PM~8797362
> *nah I decided against it homie,almost threw a bottle into the flat screen last week, I'm too much of a hardcore fan...I'd probably leave in cuffs........
> *



You're a true fan homie.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 03:06 PM~8797365
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE.........ILL PUT THE NEEDLE IN AND GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!!! :biggrin:  TU SAVEZ
> *


I want to make an appointment! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ranger Wrinkles has all the time in the damn world out there,tell him if his cacalac aint hitting 50" we're pulling his plaque and he has to wear long sleeve shirts to cover his tat until he get's it up higher :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 02:00 PM~8797336
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, TwOtYme, VYNE TYME, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13
> 
> Oh shit we going live in this topic! :biggrin:
> *


YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE OUR TOPIC HAS COME ALONG WAYS ...... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 03:06 PM~8797366
> *Ain't u a Raiders fan?
> *


Yeah


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 02:08 PM~8797374
> *Ranger Wrinkles has all the time in the damn world out there,tell him if his cacalac aint hitting 50" we're pulling his plaque and he has to wear long sleeve shirts to cover his tat until he get's it up higher :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID HE IS A TATTED MEMBER AND YOU CANT TAKE THAT FUCKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 03:09 PM~8797380
> *Yeah
> *


I'm sorry to hear that *RO*y! Hey check it out...........................



BREAKING NEWS: Terror Alert in Oakland:


OAKLAND , (CA)--Oakland Raiders football practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Art Shell immediately suspended practice and called the police and federal investigators. After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to players was the GOAL LINE. Practice resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 03:10 PM~8797388
> *HE SAID HE IS A TATTED MEMBER AND YOU CANT TAKE THAT FUCKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2007, 02:07 PM~8797367
> *You're a true fan homie.
> *


X2........GO RAIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 03:12 PM~8797391
> *I'm sorry to hear that ROy! Hey check it out...........................
> BREAKING NEWS: Terror Alert in Oakland:
> OAKLAND , (CA)--Oakland Raiders football practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Art Shell immediately suspended practice and called the police and federal investigators. After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to players was the GOAL LINE. Practice resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Any of you GOODTIMERS wanna place a bet on this game? It won't involve money.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 02:07 PM~8797369
> *I want to make an appointment! :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT THAT CLEAN ASS RAIDER SHIELD ON YOU HOMIE........... :biggrin: JUST FUCKEN WIT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME UP WHEN I GET BACK....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 15 2007, 03:14 PM~8797407
> *Any of you GOODTIMERS wanna place a bet on this game? It won't involve money.
> *


you giving the 9.5 points for the line difference?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

What is the difference between Cheerios and the Broncos.
Cheerios belong in a bowl.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

happy 38th birthday Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2007, 03:30 PM~8797465
> *happy 38th birthday Roy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LMAO...........................DONT TRIP FUCKER YOU DONT LOOK IT!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ''VYNE TYME'' WISH YOU MANY MORE BIG DOWG FROM YOUR FAMILY OUT HERE IN THE (818) VALLEY ...''GOOD TIMES C.C.''*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Sep 15 2007, 04:14 PM~8797651
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ''VYNE TYME'' WISH YOU MANY MORE BIG DOWG FROM YOUR FAMILY OUT HERE IN THE (818) VALLEY ...''GOOD TIMES C.C.''
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 03:41 PM~8797509
> *:uh:
> *


I was just playing doggie don't get all down :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up in the 719?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 03:14 PM~8797655
> *Thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


ITS A FAMILY THING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2007, 02:30 PM~8797465
> *happy 38th birthday Roy :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HE DONT LOOK THAT OLD, I THOUGHT HE WAS ARE AGE :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 15 2007, 04:43 PM~8797817
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HE DONT LOOK THAT OLD, I THOUGHT HE WAS ARE AGE :0
> *


 :uh: I'm not






















































I'm 21 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 15 2007, 04:43 PM~8797817
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HE DONT LOOK THAT OLD, I THOUGHT HE WAS ARE AGE :0
> *


how old are you? I'm 27 and don't worry Roy I knew you were 21 just barely legal to drink probably gonna go out for your first beer at the bar tonight huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8797855
> *how old are you? I'm 27 and don't worry Roy I knew you were 21 just barely legal to drink probably gonna go out for your first beer at the bar tonight huh
> *


Yep
Why you think I didn't drink at your bar-b-que? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2007, 03:52 PM~8797855
> *how old are you? I'm 27 and don't worry Roy I knew you were 21 just barely legal to drink probably gonna go out for your first beer at the bar tonight huh
> *


I'M 32 NOW :biggrin: , I THOUGHT ROY WAS OLDER THAN 21 SEEMS LIKE HE BEEN IN THE GAME FOR AWILE, TALKING TO HIM I WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT HE WAS THAT YOUNG :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 15 2007, 08:12 PM~8798949
> *I'M 32 NOW :biggrin: , I THOUGHT ROY WAS OLDER THAN 21 SEEMS LIKE HE BEEN IN THE GAME FOR AWILE, TALKING TO HIM I WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT HE WAS THAT YOUNG :cheesy:
> *


see don't say our age because I'm young :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Chuck do you think that show will be big or any good?Is it worth the drive?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 03:24 PM~8797442
> *What is the difference between Cheerios and the Broncos.
> Cheerios belong in a bowl.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :thumbsdown: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 15 2007, 03:15 PM~8797413
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT THAT CLEAN ASS RAIDER SHIELD ON YOU HOMIE........... :biggrin:  JUST FUCKEN WIT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME UP WHEN I GET BACK....
> *


 hno: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 15 2007, 03:17 PM~8797419
> *you giving the 9.5 points for the line difference?
> *


Yeah, u wanna place the bet *RO*y and hear the details of the bet?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 15 2007, 08:45 PM~8799159
> *Chuck do you think that show will be big or any good?Is it worth the drive?
> *



YEAH IT SHOULD BE COOL JUST COME DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN COLORADO.................GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I JUST WANNA LIL WRINKLES JR</span>" WAS BORN FEW HOURS AGO!! <span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATS HOMIE FROM YOUR GOODTIMES FAMILIA........... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 16 2007, 07:12 AM~8800627
> *I JUST WANNA LIL WRINKLES JR</span>" WAS BORN FEW HOURS AGO!! <span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATS HOMIE FROM YOUR GOODTIMES FAMILIA........... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Congrats big sharpeezi,Does the baby have extra skin on tha head tambien? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

somebody post pics from the Pueblo show


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy B-day ROy and congrats Wrinkles.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 16 2007, 07:54 PM~8803913
> *Happy B-day ROy and congrats Wrinkles.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up chuck?How did RO do at the show? :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 16 2007, 06:12 AM~8800627
> *I JUST WANNA LIL WRINKLES JR</span>" WAS BORN FEW HOURS AGO!! <span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATS HOMIE FROM YOUR GOODTIMES FAMILIA........... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS ESA :biggrin: TIME TO BUST OUT THE CANDY PAINTED CAR SEAT FOOLIO  ...MUCH RESPECT HOMIE HOLD IT DOWN Y YA SABES ESE  GOODTIMES C.C....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 16 2007, 06:12 AM~8800627
> *I JUST WANNA LIL WRINKLES JR</span>" WAS BORN FEW HOURS AGO!! <span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATS HOMIE FROM YOUR GOODTIMES FAMILIA........... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks chucks


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 16 2007, 06:54 PM~8803913
> *Happy B-day ROy and congrats Wrinkles.
> *


THANKS SWITCHMASTER AND ROY HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOGG NOW I CAN THROW A BIRHT PARTY FOR YOU AND MY SON :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WAT ABOUT ME FUCKER.......FUCKEN WRINKLES HOMIE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up Colorado? Every one taking a day off from LIL?  

Our topic was on the 3rd page :angry: 

Oh yeah, how 'bout them Broncos *RO*y?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos all day!!! Da Raiders did scare me for a second though!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy money is in the mail.Let me know when you get it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 17 2007, 06:58 PM~8811637
> *Roy money is in the mail.Let me know when you get it.
> *


will do homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN GOODTIMERS..............ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE'S......KEEP PUTTING IN WORK!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY doing a drive by to say........................................................Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO ?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up colorado...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 18 2007, 06:24 AM~8814895
> *ROLLERZONLY doing a drive by to say........................................................Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders.
> *


oh fuck drive by get down muther fuckers :guns: :worship:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:ugh: Drive By :ugh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2007, 01:08 PM~8817132
> *oh fuck drive by get down muther fuckers :guns:  :worship:
> *


Focker! :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And by da way Happy Belated Birthday Roy!!!! And congrats to Wrinkles on the newest lil' member of Good Times!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 18 2007, 06:48 PM~8819508
> *And by da way Happy Belated Birthday Roy!!!! And congrats to Wrinkles on the newest lil' member of Good Times!!!  :biggrin:
> *


we appreciate it homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrats Wrinkles.... now the fun begins. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

do any one of ya'll know what the hell this are.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 18 2007, 01:31 PM~8817348
> *Focker! :angry:
> *


sorry dog I just kiddin :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 18 2007, 07:52 PM~8820055
> *do any one of ya'll know what the hell this are.
> 
> 
> ...


detonater? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice couch btw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 18 2007, 08:30 PM~8820367
> *detonater? :biggrin:
> *


thats what I was gonna say but somebody already got mad at me today


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 18 2007, 07:52 PM~8820055
> *do any one of ya'll know what the hell this are.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ARE A AIR STRUT FOR AIR RIDE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 18 2007, 12:55 AM~8814556
> *WHATS GOING DOWN GOODTIMERS..............ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE'S......KEEP PUTTING IN WORK!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU HAVE THE HARDEST JOB IN THE WORLD


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 18 2007, 12:55 AM~8814556
> *WHATS GOING DOWN GOODTIMERS..............ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE'S......KEEP PUTTING IN WORK!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dont shoot the dirt.....shoot them iraquis so ya'll can come home sooner. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY PAULITO HOWS THA RANFLA COMING ALONG LETS SEE SOME FOTOS OR ARE YOU KEEPING IT A SURPRISE :biggrin: AND THANKS PAULITO AND FES ON THA THA CONGRATS! GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THE GENTE PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE LOWRDIER MOVEMENT IN COLORADO......KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE ROCKIE STATE....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP............GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKEN CIPIE??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

q-vo chuckie boy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 19 2007, 08:06 AM~8822854
> *BUMP............GOODTIMES CC
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN CIPIE??
> *


Not much just workin! Finally gettin everything in order! Looks like I might be back on the scene come spring time. Still dont know if I will be rollin a plaque though! Might have to roll the solo route tu-sabes!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2007, 07:58 AM~8823116
> *q-vo chuckie boy
> *


whats cracken perro...You know just doing what we have to do out here in iraq homie!!! Que onda wit MOST HATED CC??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 19 2007, 09:33 AM~8823756
> *Not much just workin!  Finally gettin everything in order!  Looks like I might be back on the scene come spring time. Still dont know if I will be rollin a plaque though!  Might have to roll the solo route  tu-sabes!!
> *


Thats firme to hear homie, you know what time it is ese!!! Well looken forward to seeing you on the streets doggy.....GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2007, 08:30 PM~8820358
> *sorry dog I just kiddin :cheesy:
> *


I know, so was I.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2007, 08:36 PM~8820421
> *thats what I was gonna say but somebody already got mad at me today
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jr got that MO today homie...good looking out...I'll get that paper as soon as I can to you


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

whats up roy!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats up Roy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 19 2007, 11:46 AM~8824217
> *Whats up Roy
> *


Damn is there an Parrot in the house!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cipie Y Paulito


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn you sold it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

congrats homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 19 2007, 11:49 AM~8824233
> *Damn you sold it
> *


Yeah homie,working on getting something fully chromed and in the 60's as we speak


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8824239
> *congrats homie
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 19 2007, 11:51 AM~8824254
> *Yeah homie,working on getting something fully chromed and in the 60's as we speak
> *


so where is this car from around these parts?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2007, 12:07 PM~8824353
> *so where is this car from around these parts?
> *


Top secret :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 19 2007, 11:15 AM~8824065
> *whats cracken perro...You know just doing what we have to do out here in iraq homie!!! Que onda wit MOST HATED CC??? :biggrin:
> *


Nada we just chillen contemplating our next move. So when is the big day you guys get out? Looking forward to meeting everybody


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 19 2007, 11:36 AM~8824183
> *  :dunno:
> *


no worries homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 19 2007, 10:51 AM~8824254
> *Yeah homie,working on getting something fully chromed and in the 60's as we speak
> *


YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT THAT FUCKER.... :thumbsup:   :worship: IM TELLING YOU ESE WHEN WE HIT COLORADO IN FULL FORCE WE ARE COMMING HARD AS FUCK AND I PUT MY BALLS ON THAT SHIT...GOODTIMES CC [/COLOR]COMMING FOR THE HATERS IN THE COLORADO AREA THAT SAID WE WERE THREW!!!!!  SHIT YOU BETTER ASK SOMBODY AND IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT ESA'S.............GOODTIMES CC ROLLEN TO A CITY AND STATE NEAR YOU!!! 

WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING ALL YOU VATOS OUT THERE REPEN YOUR CLUBS AND RIDES FOR THE MOVEMENT AND LIFESTYLE......ITS MORE THEN JUST HAVING A CAR ITS A WHOLE LIFESTYLE.....2008 HERE WE COME :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2007, 11:08 AM~8824365
> *Nada we just chillen contemplating our next move. So when is the big day you guys get out? Looking forward to meeting everybody
> *


SOON , SOON , SOON HOMIE!!! WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO THROWING THE WELCOME BACK VOLO IN THE SPRINGS FOR OUR RETURN AFTER 15 MONTHS...WILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE DOGGIE... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE COLORADO AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO COLORADO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA! 
www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


DAMN IT SEEMS LIKE I WROTE THIS YESTERDAY...ITS BEEN ALMOST 3 TEARS AGO....GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

DAMN IT SEEMS LIKE I WROTE THIS YESTERDAY...ITS BEEN ALMOST 3 TEARS AGO....GOODTIMES CC
[/quote]

Yeah we have more chapters hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> DAMN IT SEEMS LIKE I WROTE THIS YESTERDAY...ITS BEEN ALMOST 3 TEARS AGO....GOODTIMES CC


Yeah we have more chapters hahaha :biggrin:
[/quote]


YOU AIN'T LYING HOMIE.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool Roy.Thanks again.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8828170
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up dog how's the Cutty doing?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8828170
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up bROther? Hit me up with them pics from Sunday!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROY did you buy a car?Post pics. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whats cracken GOODTIMERS.....clock is ticken.........ITS A "GT" THANG!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado.... Felix from Fat Kat Kustoms going to hook me up with some springs. :biggrin: Thanks Bro.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT FOR COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 20 2007, 06:34 AM~8831003
> *Whats up ROY did you buy a car?Post pics. :dunno:
> *


I'll post pics when it's in the Garage


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool Roy............ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm gonna let the cat out of the bag..............sorry *RO*y, but everyone *RO*y bought my Navigator.  

















I was just bullshit'n man!!!! :biggrin: Had you guys goi'n there for a minute, huh!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 20 2007, 06:15 PM~8836055
> *I'll post pics when it's in the Garage
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

TO ALL THA GOODTIMERS I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SENDING FLOWERS TO MY WIFE THAT SHOWS LOVE AND A TIGHT FAMILIA WE HAVE AS GOODTIMERS! SOON I'LL BE HITTING THA STREETS WITH ALL THA COLORADO RIDERS I TI WATCHO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 21 2007, 04:03 AM~8838745
> *TO ALL THA GOODTIMERS I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SENDING FLOWERS TO MY WIFE THAT SHOWS LOVE AND A TIGHT FAMILIA WE HAVE AS GOODTIMERS! SOON I'LL BE HITTING THA STREETS WITH ALL THA COLORADO RIDERS I TI WATCHO
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL WRINKS...GOODTIMES CC ONE BIG FAM AND GROWING BY THE DAYS....... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 21 2007, 05:03 AM~8838745
> *TO ALL THA GOODTIMERS I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SENDING FLOWERS TO MY WIFE THAT SHOWS LOVE AND A TIGHT FAMILIA WE HAVE AS GOODTIMERS! SOON I'LL BE HITTING THA STREETS WITH ALL THA COLORADO RIDERS I TI WATCHO
> *


No problem dog it was the least we can do


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's up Colorado Ryders?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 21 2007, 07:55 AM~8839530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up big bad CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN AND A BIG Q-VO LE TO MY GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED FOR REPEN THE BIG "CO".......


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8841273
> *whats up big bad CO
> *


 COLORADO HERE I COME :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 21 2007, 01:53 PM~8841665
> *WHATS CRACKEN AND A BIG Q-VO LE TO MY GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED FOR REPEN THE BIG "CO".......
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8841923
> *COLORADO HERE I COME :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 21 2007, 12:53 PM~8841665
> *WHATS CRACKEN AND A BIG Q-VO LE TO MY GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED FOR REPEN THE BIG "CO".......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Since your on here are we still meeting at your shop bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2007, 06:02 PM~8843256
> *Since your on here are we still meeting at your shop bro?
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8843264
> *:0
> *


Whatz that for Roy? :biggrin: And what car did you get? I have to ask!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 21 2007, 03:19 PM~8842713
> *:0
> *


I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THAT WHITE 63 IMPALA, IS IT SOLD I'M GONNA PM YOU ABOUT IT :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2007, 06:07 PM~8843287
> *Whatz that for Roy?  :biggrin: And what car did you get? I have to ask!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You'll see it cruise by your pad in a few weeks


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 21 2007, 01:53 PM~8841665
> *WHATS CRACKEN AND A BIG Q-VO LE TO MY GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED FOR REPEN THE BIG "CO".......
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 21 2007, 05:28 PM~8843419
> *You'll see it cruise by your pad in a few weeks
> *


ILL STOP BY AND SEE YOU ON MONDAY IF YOU AINT BUSY :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its a secret..............Right ROY.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8844698
> *Its a secret..............Right ROY.
> *


OOH YEAAAAAAAAAA..................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT THA FUCK ROY YOU MAKE TOOOOOO MUCH MONEY ESE. GIVE ME A SNEAK PREVIEW DOGG! JUST ME NO ONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 22 2007, 07:05 AM~8846378
> *WHAT THA FUCK ROY YOU MAKE TOOOOOO MUCH MONEY ESE. GIVE ME A SNEAK PREVIEW DOGG! JUST ME NO ONE ELSE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on guys? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 21 2007, 07:33 PM~8843742
> *ILL STOP BY AND SEE YOU ON MONDAY IF YOU AINT BUSY :cheesy:
> *


Don't stay too long we have work to do :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz up everyone!!! Da Big X commin' thru reppin' da 719 like alwayz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2007, 12:05 PM~8847627
> *Don't stay too long we have work to do :biggrin:
> *


I MENT ON THE WAY BACK, :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 22 2007, 10:03 AM~8847180
> *Whats going on guys? :cheesy:
> *


HEY BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2007, 02:41 PM~8848061
> *I MENT ON THE WAY BACK, :biggrin:
> *


your gonna be tired on the way back your gonna make me tired while I watch you work :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2007, 03:27 PM~8848476
> *your gonna be tired on the way back your gonna make me tired while I watch you work :0
> *


I CAN TAKE THAT CAR APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER IN MY SLEEP,


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

there was a small car show today on Ft Carson, Xquizite was there with a BMW. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 22 2007, 08:35 PM~8849495
> *there was a small car show today on Ft Carson, Xquizite was there with a BMW.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I know that car


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 22 2007, 06:05 AM~8846378
> *WHAT THA FUCK ROY YOU MAKE TOOOOOO MUCH MONEY ESE. GIVE ME A SNEAK PREVIEW DOGG! JUST ME NO ONE ELSE :biggrin:
> *


hahaha to late i seen it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I drank some beer with impala63 and I'm FADED AND STILL MOSTHATED :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY coming through faded as hell niaguh. What up to my CO fam.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 22 2007, 10:05 PM~8850307
> *hahaha to late i seen it :biggrin:
> *


no you havent ............. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken colorado .............GOODTIMES in the hizzie.......


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

just dropping in from the sandbox to say q-vo to my GOODTIMES familia and also to all the colorado riders reppin  what up rollerz only, most hated, and xquisite  .....





on another note pinche roy no seas mamon, let me get a sneak peek too fucker :cheesy: some of us broke folk need something to look up to  pm me or something :biggrin: you make too much money foo  GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 23 2007, 03:09 AM~8851250
> *just dropping in from the sandbox to say q-vo to my GOODTIMES familia and also to all the colorado riders reppin  what up rollerz only, most hated, and xquisite  .....
> on another note pinche roy no seas mamon, let me get a sneak peek too fucker :cheesy: some of us broke folk need something to look up to  pm me or something :biggrin: you make too much money foo  GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up Eric!!!  Whatz up to everybody!!! What up Felix, Sean and all the Ruthless homeboys that was kicking it last night!!! I was starting to get pretty twisted myself!!! Good thing I left!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 23 2007, 02:17 AM~8851160
> *ROLLERZ ONLY coming through faded as hell niaguh. What up to my CO fam.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

So whats cracken MOST HATED CC???? Whats going down in Colorado homie.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 23 2007, 01:36 PM~8852623
> *So whats cracken MOST HATED CC???? Whats going down in Colorado homie.....
> *


just chillen waiting until tomorrow the homie Phillipa from Hustlers is coming down to swoop up this caddy down here.Whats up on that side of the world homie?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 23 2007, 03:38 PM~8853265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ROLLERZONLY</span>~ the first 3X car club of the year, the only 3X car club of the year, and the last 3X car club of the year!  

Whatcha know 'bout that!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO?Whats up GOOD TIMES? Whats up MOST HATED?Just chillin.Much love to MOST HATED.............................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 23 2007, 09:43 AM~8851679
> *Whatz up Eric!!!    Whatz up to everybody!!! What up Felix, Sean and all the Ruthless homeboys that was kicking it last night!!! I was starting to get pretty twisted myself!!! Good thing I left!!!  :biggrin:
> *



What's good fesboogie? Yeah that shit was tight last night. It was good to kick it with the big X and Ruthless. We need to get shit crack'n more often.  

I was faded off them ROnas, boi!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8854893
> * Whats up RO?Whats up GOOD TIMES? Whats up MOST HATED?Just chillin.Much love to MOST HATED.............................................
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2007, 02:13 PM~8853146
> *just chillen waiting until tomorrow the homie Phillipa from Hustlers is coming down to swoop up this caddy down here.Whats up on that side of the world  homie?
> *


whats up homie is phillipa going to be here for the night and if so you should hit me up so we can drink a few with him

by the way whats up COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 23 2007, 08:22 PM~8855035
> *whats up homie is phillipa going to be here for the night and if so you should hit me up so we can drink a few with him
> 
> by the way whats up COLORADO
> *


no he'll probably leave early and Phillipa doesn't drink


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2007, 07:54 PM~8855267
> *no he'll probably leave early and Phillipa doesn't drink
> *


  well then you hit me up on a day off so we can kick it and tell phillipa I said whats up and to have a safe trip home


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 23 2007, 09:13 PM~8855408
> * well then you hit me up on a day off so we can kick it and tell phillipa I said whats up and to have a safe trip home
> *


I'm off today and tomorrow :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO....I SEE YOU LOOKEN !!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 22 2007, 10:05 PM~8850307
> *hahaha to late i seen it :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP GREG I SEEN IT TO SO HAHAHAHAHA TO YOU


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 24 2007, 03:55 AM~8857382
> *WUS SUP GREG I SEEN IT TO SO HAHAHAHAHA TO YOU
> *


  GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 24 2007, 02:31 PM~8860057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice pic, but too bad you don't have that money any more! :biggrin: 

Let's see the new ride......................


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

X2, lets see the new whip niaguh. What up ROLLERZ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Felix! how you been bro?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Felix! how you been bro?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP MERC HOWS THAT UNDERCARRIAGE COMMING ALONG HOMIE? HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL HOMIE, WELL WE ABOUT 90 DAYS OUT DOGGIE TIME TO SHIP THE RIDES FROM LOS ANGELES TO THE SPRINGS....GOODTIMES CC HOMIE AND WE TAKEN IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL....FUCKEN ROY ROY WE MAKEN BIG MOVES HOMIE AND YOU VATOS KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN THE CLUB WILL BE BACK TOGETHER HERE SHORTLY........GOODTIMES ITS ALL OR NADA..... 

WHATS CRACKEN ROLLERZ ONLY CC, MOST HATED CC AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS..................GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 23 2007, 07:22 PM~8855035
> *whats up homie is phillipa going to be here for the night and if so you should hit me up so we can drink a few with him
> 
> by the way whats up COLORADO
> *


WE KNOCKED IT OUT,CAR HAS BEEN STRIPPED TO THE BONE, :cheesy: YOUR BROTHER HOOKED ME UP JUST GOT BACK TO CASTLEROCK THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING ME FEEL LIKE FAMILY,NOPE DONT DRINK BUT I LIKE TO WATCH PEOPLE DRINK.
:roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up to all the car clubs in the Co?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

90 DAYS GOODTIMERS................... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 25 2007, 12:03 AM~8864517
> *WE KNOCKED IT OUT,CAR HAS BEEN STRIPPED TO THE BONE, :cheesy: YOUR BROTHER HOOKED ME UP JUST GOT BACK TO CASTLEROCK THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING ME FEEL LIKE FAMILY,NOPE DONT DRINK BUT I LIKE TO WATCH PEOPLE DRINK.
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 07:15 AM~8865296
> *what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
> my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)
> *


We're looking forward to meeting you homie,you got a solid club with respectable members :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 24 2007, 07:50 PM~8862815
> *what up Felix! how you been bro?
> *


What up Chris, long time no see.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 06:15 AM~8865296
> *what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
> my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 07:15 AM~8865296
> *what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
> my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)
> *


That's not lame bRO, just real talk. I am the president of ROLLERZONLY~ SoCo and if there is anything we can do to help you or any one else out let me know. We are all in this shit together. We may be from different clubs, but we are all representing Colorado.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 24 2007, 11:45 PM~8864456
> *WHATS UP MERC HOWS THAT UNDERCARRIAGE COMMING ALONG HOMIE? HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL HOMIE, WELL WE ABOUT 90 DAYS OUT DOGGIE TIME TO SHIP THE RIDES FROM LOS ANGELES TO THE SPRINGS....GOODTIMES CC HOMIE AND WE TAKEN IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL....FUCKEN ROY ROY WE MAKEN BIG MOVES HOMIE AND YOU VATOS KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN THE CLUB WILL BE BACK TOGETHER HERE SHORTLY........GOODTIMES ITS ALL OR NADA.....
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN ROLLERZ ONLY CC, MOST HATED CC AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS..................GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What's good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8865871
> *That's not lame bRO, just real talk. I am the president of ROLLERZONLY~ SoCo and if there is anything we can do to help you or any one else out let me know. We are all in this shit together. We may be from different clubs, but we are all representing Colorado.
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....COLORADO................TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

QUE ONDA PINCHE WRINKLES................WHATS CRACKEN BESIDES YOUR ASS CHEEKS HOMIE.......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 06:15 AM~8865296
> *what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
> my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)
> *


WUS SUP HOMIE MY NAME IS VICTOR (A.K.A WRINKLES) FROM GOODTIMES C.C. I JUST WANT TO SAY WELCOME BACK TO THA LIFESTYLE HOMIE THEY SAY ONCE TOU HAD A TASTE OF THIS LOWRYDA SHIT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE THIS LIFESTYLE HOMIE SO ONCE AGAIN WELCOME BACK HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON DOGG OH YEA AND ALSO TO LAYITLOW!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 06:15 AM~8865296
> *what up Colorado riders! Its been awhile since I have been in the game, so I probably don't know a lot of you guys (YET) But I am slowly trying to make my way back. I used to be co-owner of Wicked Wayz C.C. back in the day, but now
> my brother has that club poppin'. I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you guys down the road. I couldn't stay away from this lifestyle forever, sometimes we need to make tough choices and or sacrifices, but with that said I am glad to know that there are some guys out there willing to listen and offer up help and or advice to someone who has been out of the game for some time. Sorry if this is boring or lame to some but its not to me and I had to put it out there. Thanks to my brother Alex, The Big 'X'(Fes,Scott,and Marvin), (Jeff and Rich(Traditions)
> *


WUS SUP HOMIE MY NAME IS VICTOR (A.K.A WRINKLES) FROM GOODTIMES C.C. I JUST WANT TO SAY WELCOME BACK TO THA LIFESTYLE HOMIE THEY SAY ONCE TOU HAD A TASTE OF THIS LOWRYDA SHIT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE THIS LIFESTYLE HOMIE SO ONCE AGAIN WELCOME BACK HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON DOGG OH YEA AND ALSO TO LAYITLOW!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 25 2007, 09:39 AM~8866257
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE WRINKLES................WHATS CRACKEN BESIDES YOUR ASS CHEEKS HOMIE.......GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sneak peak 1 for Colorado


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8868512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche roy couldnt resist posting the pic hahaha... 

our topic was moved to the car club section :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 25 2007, 05:09 PM~8868764
> *pinche roy couldnt resist posting the pic hahaha...
> 
> our topic was moved to the car club section :uh:
> *


yeah.I seen that,going to pick it up Saturday


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 04:10 PM~8868770
> *yeah.I seen that,going to pick it up Saturday
> *


u should come down to la 1st homie..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 25 2007, 05:32 PM~8868857
> *u should come down to la 1st homie..
> *


I wish I could but time and money just aint where they need to be right now


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 04:41 PM~8868893
> *I wish I could but time and money just aint where they need to be right now
> *


I hear u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 25 2007, 05:44 PM~8868908
> *I hear u
> *


I'm also flying out there and renting a truck and trailer while out there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 04:48 PM~8868936
> *I'm also flying out there and renting a truck and trailer while out there
> *


orale homie tell the CO boys i said whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 25 2007, 05:49 PM~8868944
> *orale homie tell the CO boys i said whats up
> *


will do homie,I'm sure next year I'll be in better standings and meet with ya in Vegas...I dunno about LA I'm on my third strike there


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy post more pics.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8868512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DAMN!!!!!! thats nice. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 25 2007, 06:56 PM~8869401
> *:thumbsup:  DAMN!!!!!! thats nice.  :biggrin:
> *


You know we gotta bust necks next year homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks to everyone that showed me love after my morning post. (THAT'S REAL!)
Wicked Wayz is my brother's club now, i am not a member. but i did put him in 
the game years ago when i was pushin' the club. now he has outgrown me by
leaps and bounds. i am more traditional than he is but that's cool, he does his thang
right. what up Felix! it has definitely been a while.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8868512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn ROy that is one hot whip, I really like that license plate :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 06:02 PM~8869442
> *thanks to everyone that showed me love after my morning post. (THAT'S REAL!)
> Wicked Wayz is my brother's club now, i am not a member. but i did put him in
> the game years ago when i was pushin' the club. now he has outgrown me by
> ...


You know that we have always been bROthers homie. I am glad that your back. Hit me up.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Where is all my Colorado niaguhs at? We need more clubs repping their shit on here. Where is all the Ruthless, Wicked Ways and the other homies at? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 07:48 PM~8869743
> *Where is all my Colorado niaguhs at? We need more clubs repping their shit on here.  Where is all the Ruthless, Wicked Ways and the other homies at?  :dunno:
> *


What up Felix


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 04:33 PM~8868512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like what I see, good job ROy!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 07:48 PM~8869743
> *Where is all my Colorado niaguhs at? We need more clubs repping their shit on here.  Where is all the Ruthless, Wicked Ways and the other homies at?  :dunno:
> *


What's good ******? What's crack'n with your deal at the shop Saturday? Need some details bRO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 25 2007, 07:58 PM~8869802
> *:0 I like what I see, good job ROy!
> *


I still gotta see it in person but I am 99.9 percent sure it's coming home with me


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*, 1BADVAN


I see u homie!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

wher did Rich and Felix go? what's up CO ridas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 25 2007, 08:02 PM~8869811
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, 1BADVAN
> I see u homie!
> *


What up Sean


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TRADITIONS IS RIGHT HERE FOR THE 719 AS ALWAYS WHATS UP CHRIS FELIX AND ALL THE RIDERS FROM C.S.C


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Rich, iget my header panel soon. its on the way.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I am right here homie, What up ROy. Hey Prez it is on Sunday. Sunday at my shop Fat Kat Kustoms we are having a kick back and alittle bit of hopping going on. Come out and listen to some local artists and kick it. It will be from 1000 to 1600 and we are trying to cruise afterwards.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

RICHIE :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 08:09 PM~8869872
> *hey Rich, iget my header panel soon. its on the way.
> *


LET ME KNOW SO WHEN CAN GET IT PUT ON :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 08:12 PM~8869881
> *I am right here homie, What up ROy. Hey Prez it is on Sunday. Sunday at my shop Fat Kat Kustoms we are having a kick back and alittle bit of hopping going on. Come out and listen to some local artists and kick it. It will be from 1000 to 1600 and we are trying to cruise afterwards.
> *


Thanks for letting us know :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT E :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i should have it by friday


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2007, 08:17 PM~8869928
> *i should have it by friday
> *


KOOL MAYBE YOU COULD CRUISE IT TO THE BASH AT FELIXS SHOP ON SUN


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 07:13 PM~8869893
> *Thanks for letting us know :uh:
> *


It was kind of a last minute thing because of the shity weather.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am going to be looking for a set up soon Felix. you know i need to juice the new ride. nothing fancy but nice. (its like remembering how stay up on the bike after a while) LOL!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 08:19 PM~8869955
> *It was kind of a last minute thing because of the shity weather.
> *


Damn I am going to be on the road Sunday


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

You know I got you covered bROther.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Rich, DUCK :guns: LOL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

AWWWW DAMM YOU MISSED ME HOMIE WERE IS THE LOVE AT REMEMBER TRADITIONS START HERE DONT MAKE ME TELL THE SECRET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 07:20 PM~8869964
> *Damn I am going to be on the road Sunday
> *


But it is for a good thing homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 08:27 PM~8870036
> *But it is for a good thing homie  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah just gotta finalize it


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

to hell with you and that damn sign. :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 08:29 PM~8870068
> *to hell with you and that damn sign.  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 07:27 PM~8870051
> *Yeah just gotta finalize it
> *


Hope it works out for you homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW RIDE ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8870130
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW RIDE ROY
> *


Thanks homie but it aint here yet still gotta check it out and bring it up here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8870127
> *Hope it works out for you homie
> *


x2


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm out homies, catch y'all later.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP FLEX HOW ARE THINGS AT THE SHOP YOU GUYS BEEN BUSY?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 08:13 PM~8869893
> *Thanks for letting us know :uh:
> *


Don't feel bad bRO, I just found out Saturday night! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN ? WHAT ARE YOU DOIN TONIGHT?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO4LIFE 719*

What up ******? You go on the ROLLERZONLY ~ Colorado in the car club section?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8870327
> *WHAT UP SEAN ? WHAT ARE YOU DOIN TONIGHT?
> *


Not a damn thing, just chill'n on LIL.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 25 2007, 09:02 PM~8870346
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What up ******? You go on the ROLLERZONLY ~ Colorado in the car club section?
> *



JUST CHILLEN AT HOME BORED LETS GO CRUISE THE NAVI! ILL GO CHECK IT OUT NOW


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 25 2007, 07:20 PM~8869964
> *Damn I am going to be on the road Sunday
> *


Dont worry Roy, I'll make it... :ugh: in the festiva :ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Co? I just got done doing a little tune up and oil change to the 59 so right now I'm just slamming a beer :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8871494
> *what up Co? I just got done doing a little tune up and oil change to the 59 so right now I'm just slamming a beer :cheesy:
> *


JUST GOT HOME, AND THAT STATION IS THE BEST I EVER HEARD. THANKS AGAIN BIG DADDY FOR THE HOOK UP. AND THOSE SANDWICHS WERE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 25 2007, 11:28 PM~8871516
> *JUST GOT HOME, AND THAT STATION IS THE BEST I EVER HEARD. THANKS AGAIN BIG DADDY FOR THE HOOK UP. AND THOSE SANDWICHS WERE GOOD :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you made it home safe and were happy with our hosting down here. How is your wife and the baby did they make it home okay?You like that station huh?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 25 2007, 10:31 PM~8871531
> *I'm glad you made it home safe and were happy with our hosting down here. How is your wife and the baby did they make it home okay?You like that station huh?
> *


SHE LEFT A 5 GOT THERE AT 630 :uh: THAT STATION PLAYED NOTHING BUT JAMS I WAS LIKE DAMN :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 12:02 AM~8871658
> *SHE LEFT A 5 GOT THERE AT 630 :uh: THAT STATION PLAYED NOTHING BUT JAMS I WAS LIKE DAMN :0
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Most Hated checking in.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO 4 LIFE*

Good Morning bROther!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL MY RIDERS IN COLORADO TRYING TO PUT THE LOWRIDER GAME ON THE MAP FOR THE ROCKIE STATE.......GOODTIMES CC 3 WHEELING THREW......WE GETTING CLOSER


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!!! all Colorado gets up early.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 26 2007, 07:35 AM~8872832
> *DAMN!!! all Colorado gets up early.
> *


whats cracken paulito???? que iy de nuevo homie???? GOODTIMES CC  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sneak peak 2








:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE..........GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been gone for a lil' minute, I've been working my ass off!!! But Whatz up 719!!! I just caught up on all the happenings!!! What up Sean, We do all need to get together again and get faded!!! Roy the car looks SICK!!! you came up!!! What up Chris, glad to see you on here!!! What up Fe and Rich!!! Thanks for posting that up, im slipping... Tryin' to make moves... I know Fe already told you guys but you need to go down to his shop on Sunday!!! End of the summer jam!!! come represent for the 719 and for your club!!! Holla at your boy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8876285
> *I've been gone for a lil' minute, I've been working my ass off!!! But Whatz up 719!!! I just caught up on all the happenings!!! What up Sean, We do all need to get together again and get faded!!! Roy the car looks SICK!!! you came up!!! What up Chris, glad to see you on here!!! What up Fe and Rich!!! Thanks for posting that up, im slipping... Tryin' to make moves... I know Fe already told you guys but you need to go down to his shop on Sunday!!! End of the summer jam!!! come represent for the 719 and for your club!!! Holla at your boy!!!
> *


Thanks homie,hey Felix throw that fucker next weekend :biggrin: 
Me and Julian are gonna be out of town homie


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

There will be many more big events coming up.  Just because the summer is ending doesn't mean that our lifestlye will be. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

There will be many more big events coming up.  Just because the summer is ending doesn't mean that our lifestlye will be. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you already got a RO Tat? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sneak peak 3 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

And you know dis man!! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 07:12 PM~8877177
> *Sneak peak 3 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 :0 I can't wait to see that in person.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS LARRY AND A FEW OTHER STOPS IN CO :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:32 PM~8877281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have too much money homie,pm me how much for full kit to 90 a Lac...Imma hit up a homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 07:34 PM~8877292
> *You have too much money homie,pm me how much for full kit to 90 a Lac...Imma hit up a homie
> *


I'M A BROKE MOTHERFUCKER, THIS IS GOING ON A CAR :0 AND STILL HAVE SOME LEFT OVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877390
> *I'M A BROKE MOTHERFUCKER, THIS IS GOING ON A CAR :0 AND STILL HAVE SOME LEFT OVER
> *


you musta stole that stuff :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 08:48 PM~8877397
> *you musta stole that stuff :scrutinize:
> *


jk homie :biggrin


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALL HOWS EVERY THING GOING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 07:12 PM~8877177
> *Sneak peak 3 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 26 2007, 12:34 PM~8874692
> *whats cracken paulito???? que iy de nuevo homie???? GOODTIMES CC  :biggrin:
> *



what's up Chuck, not much bro just getting tired of not doing anything. :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 26 2007, 07:09 PM~8877166
> *There will be many more big events coming up.   Just because the summer is ending doesn't mean that our lifestlye will be.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's Up Felix... Tatt look good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what up curiousdos


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey all, what up? i see you Fes, Rich. hey Plaque, did you ever sell
that other caddi?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up Merc? i haven't met you yet but i look forward to.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 08:45 PM~8877805
> *hey all, what up? i see you Fes, Rich. hey Plaque, did you ever sell
> that other caddi?
> *


NOPE ITS STILL IN MY YARD


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

do you still have pics?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8877906
> *do you still have pics?
> *


CHECK UNDER MY TOPICS I'M THINKING OF MAKING IT A HOPPER


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 01:37 PM~8874714
> *sneak peak 2
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Shit looks sick bRO!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am still trying to learn how to navigate around in here. i am
not sure where to go. so you're not selling it anymore?


----------



## NLRAssociation (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877162
> *There will be many more big events coming up.   Just because the summer is ending doesn't mean that our lifestlye will be.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's my ****** right there.  That's how we do, one big family! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 09:04 PM~8877957
> *i am still trying to learn how to navigate around in here. i am
> not sure where to go. so you're not selling it anymore?
> *


EVERYTHING IS FORSALE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 07:33 PM~8876892
> *Thanks homie,hey Felix throw that fucker next weekend :biggrin:
> Me and Julian are gonna be out of town homie
> *


Hey ROy, u want me to go with you in case you don't want that car. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8877178
> *And you know dis man!!  :biggrin:
> *


By the way Felix, where did u get that ugly Plaque?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Plaque tell me about it, i am interested. PM me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 26 2007, 10:03 PM~8877950
> *:0 Shit looks sick bRO!
> *


Thanks dog I may be able to roll up on Sunday if I hustle back


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8878008
> *what's up VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719
> *


Sup bRO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 10:12 PM~8878036
> *Thanks dog I may be able to roll up on Sunday if I hustle back
> *



:0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS HAPPING CO HOW IS EVERY ONE TONIGHT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, 1BADVAN, VYNE TYME


Our topic is growing more and more interest! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just chillin' Rich


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 26 2007, 10:08 PM~8877995
> *Hey ROy, u want me to go with you in case you don't want that car.  :biggrin:
> *



My offer still stands :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i have been signed up on here since July, just a little hesitant to come
out in the open after being out of the game for so long.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 26 2007, 10:17 PM~8878076
> *My offer still stands :cheesy:
> *


Lol ...I bet you would come :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 09:19 PM~8878091
> *i have been signed up on here since July, just a little hesitant to come
> out in the open after being out of the game for so long.
> *


THAT DONT MATTER WE ALL STARTED SOMEWHERE, I DONT LOOK DOWN ON NOONE WE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER AS LONG AS YOU DOWN FOR THE MOVEMENT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8878091
> *i have been signed up on here since July, just a little hesitant to come
> out in the open after being out of the game for so long.
> *


So what kind of ride you rockin homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I better get to bed,2 more days til my early X-mas









final sneak peek...."Playtymes Over"


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

IT ALL GOOD CHRIS YOU GETING EXCITED YET ABOUT THE PART


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ALL I CAN SAY IS GOD DAMM ROY


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 26 2007, 09:34 PM~8878165
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS GOD DAMM ROY
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am working on a 1978 oldsmobile cutlass supreme that is pretty
clean. but i am also starting from complete stock. you know i am
getting excited Rich!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 10:33 PM~8878153
> *well I better get to bed,2 more days til my early X-mas
> 
> 
> ...


Make room in the truck, I'm going for sure now! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish I could make that happening at the shop but I have to work


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 26 2007, 09:09 PM~8878007
> *By the way Felix, where did u get that ugly Plaque?
> *


I bought Tony's old one for now, I need the new shit homie


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Switchmaster, chuckieboy13, impala63, kikiaso805
What up homies?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 09:33 PM~8878153
> *well I better get to bed,2 more days til my early X-mas
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKEN FELIX :biggrin: ? WELL ROY YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE ABOUT STEPPEN UP THE GAME DOGGIE "PLAYTIMES" IS OVER ESE.. IM WORKING ON THE TRANSPORTER RIGHT NOW TO GET THE OTHER 3 NEW ADDITIONS UP TO COLORADO AS WE SPEAK HOMIE.. WE MAKEN BIG MOVES GOODTIMES CC ........

NOTICE I SAID 3 HOMIE.....MAYBE 4 WILL SEE!!!!  

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WE COMMING FOR 2008 IN FULL FORCE.....


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

good morning co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

INCREASE THE PEACE FALL FESTIVAL!!!

SPONSORED BY: RUTHLESS KUSTOMS AND XQUIZITE CAR CLUB

SEPT. 30TH 10 AM TO 4 PM!!! HUGE CRUISE AT 4 PM!!!

FAT KAT KUSTOMS
5957 OMAHA BLVD


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2007, 09:16 AM~8880181
> *INCREASE THE PEACE FALL FESTIVAL!!!
> 
> SPONSORED BY: RUTHLESS KUSTOMS AND XQUIZITE CAR CLUB
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 27 2007, 06:37 AM~8879574
> *I bought Tony's old one for now, I need the new shit homie
> *



Yeah u need the new one!  So what's Tony's deal, is he getting out?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2007, 08:16 AM~8880181
> *INCREASE THE PEACE FALL FESTIVAL!!!
> 
> SPONSORED BY: RUTHLESS KUSTOMS AND XQUIZITE CAR CLUB
> ...


 :thumbsup: WISH WE COULD SUPPORT YOU GUYS ON THIS ONE BUT DONT TRIP WILL MAKE EVERY EVENT THERE IS IN COLORADO FOR 2008...GOODTIMES CC
HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT................ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2007, 09:16 AM~8880181
> *INCREASE THE PEACE FALL FESTIVAL!!!
> 
> SPONSORED BY: RUTHLESS KUSTOMS AND XQUIZITE CAR CLUB
> ...


so is this in Pueblo or Springs?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 27 2007, 11:58 AM~8881331
> *:thumbsup:  WISH WE COULD SUPPORT YOU GUYS ON THIS ONE BUT DONT TRIP WILL MAKE EVERY EVENT THERE IS IN COLORADO FOR 2008...GOODTIMES CC
> HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT................ :biggrin:
> *


I feel you, this really was a last minute thing!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2007, 02:51 PM~8882446
> *so is this in Pueblo or Springs?
> *


Itz in Springs bro!!! And I know thatz a long trip for you guys!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is anybody interested in a 350 engine runs good has the centerbolt valve covers. it's out of a 91 cadillac but it's a regular 350? hit me up if anybody is interested if they act now they can actually see it run in the car..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Joe
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...me/CCI00008.jpg


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE "WRINKLES" JUST ANOTHER RIDE GOODTIMES IS BRINGING TO COLORADO FOR THE 2008......WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008...GOODTIMES CC.......WE MAKING BIG MOVES GOODTIMES COLORADO..KEEP PUTTING IN WORK BECAUSE 2008.....WELL YA SAVES...............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 27 2007, 10:09 PM~8885474
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE "WRINKLES" JUST ANOTHER RIDE GOODTIMES IS BRINGING TO COLORADO FOR THE 2008......WE COMMING HARD FOR 2008...GOODTIMES CC.......WE MAKING BIG MOVES GOODTIMES COLORADO..KEEP PUTTING IN WORK BECAUSE 2008.....WELL YA SAVES...............GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


get tha fuck outta here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you bullshiting right,he got Jay's ride?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 27 2007, 09:12 PM~8885508
> *you bullshiting right,he got Jay's ride?
> *


NOPE HE AINT LIEING ABOUT THAT ROY I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT SO I HAD TO GET SOMETHANG TO :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 27 2007, 09:12 PM~8885495
> *get tha fuck outta here
> *


THATS SOME REAL SHIT FOO...BIG WRINKLES ROLLEN HIS BABY LINC.....COMMING TO THE SPRINGS FOR 2008...WE AINT PLAYEN HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC.......2008 :biggrin:

CONGRATS ESE WRINKS....THAT CAR FITS YOU TO THE TEEEEEEEE HOMIE !!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 27 2007, 09:12 PM~8885508
> *you bullshiting right,he got Jay's ride?
> *


I TOLD YOU HOMIE AND YOU PUT IT BEST.."PLAY TIME " IS OVER HOMIE WE COMMING BACK TO COLORADO EVEN HARDER THEN THE FIRST....GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" COMMING VERY SOON.........IN FULL FORCE......

WRINKLES (LINCOLN)









KIKOS (COUPE DE VILLE)









JOE'S (FLEETWOOD)









MILK WEEDS (FLEETWOOD)









ROY'S (IMPALA)









JULIAN (REGAL)









JERRY (TROKITA)









ADANS (IMPALA)









RAY'S (IMPALA)









PAULS (MERC)










CHUCKIEBOY'S
...........YOULL SEE.....................LMAO....

THIS IS FOR ALL THE FOOS THAT SAID WE HAD FADED......DOES IT LOOK LIKE IT TO YOU "GT"!!!!!!:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER COMMING FOR 2008 AND ALWAYS LOOKEN FOR FULLTIMERS THAT WANT TO EXTEND OUR FAMILIA GOODTIMES CC  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

And for those of you who don't know..............................................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

lol.........................fucken rollerzonly 719...I see you ese!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 28 2007, 12:26 AM~8886443
> *lol.........................fucken rollerzonly 719...I see you ese!!!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *



You know I had to represent chuckiboy13  , you were hogging up our topic! :cheesy: 

Ha ha, mutha fuck'n ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES in this bitch. Where is every one else at?

Most hated, X, Ruthless? Them ******* must be sleep!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

And last but not least , this is for the Haterz...........................................


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *plague*

What's good homie?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Navi is back on Ebay. Hopefully I can get it sold this time to some one who is serious.

Check it out, and tell every one you know lookin for a full show ride that still drives!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200157234527


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 27 2007, 11:28 PM~8886452
> *You know I had to represent chuckiboy13   , you were hogging up our topic! :cheesy:
> 
> Ha ha, mutha fuck'n ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES in this bitch. Where is every one else at?
> ...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE....... :biggrin: PUTTING THE ROCKIES BACK ON THE MAP.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 27 2007, 11:46 PM~8886201
> *I TOLD YOU HOMIE AND YOU PUT IT BEST.."PLAY TIME " IS OVER HOMIE WE COMMING BACK TO COLORADO EVEN HARDER THEN THE FIRST....GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" COMMING VERY SOON.........IN FULL FORCE......
> 
> WRINKLES  (LINCOLN)
> ...


Where's your ride at? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Better mark out Adan's tambien and wait to put up his new one,fucker sold his 4 and is on his way to either Ohio to get a 4 vert,or Califas to get a Trey vert....damn everyone stepped it up....Congrats Wrinkles,fits you well homie............where's the Prez's Ride?Uh Oh I think he's stepping it up tambien......look out Colorado Goodtimes is back.........................................Keeping it Traditional


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 06:30 AM~8887250
> *Better mark out Adan's tambien and wait to put up his new one,fucker sold his 4 and is on his way to either Ohio to get a 4 vert,or Califas to get a Trey vert....damn everyone stepped it up....Congrats Wrinkles,fits you well homie............where's the Prez's Ride?Uh Oh I think he's stepping it up tambien......look out Colorado Goodtimes is back.........................................Keeping it Traditional
> *


What time we leaving ROy? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 28 2007, 07:17 AM~8887448
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *












ROLLERZONLY 719 and RO 4 LIFE in the middle at the Bronco/Raider game. Was a close one but u know them BRONCOS came through! :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUSS CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO. HAVENT BEEN ON HERE IN A WHILE, DOIN TO MUCH WORK OVER HERE IN THE SANDBOX. ONLY A FEW MORE MONTHS. EVERYONE SEES THAT '08 IS THE YEAR AND WERE ONLY GETTIN STRONGER.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 05:30 AM~8887250
> *Better mark out Adan's tambien and wait to put up his new one,fucker sold his 4 and is on his way to either Ohio to get a 4 vert,or Califas to get a Trey vert....damn everyone stepped it up....Congrats Wrinkles,fits you well homie............where's the Prez's Ride?Uh Oh I think he's stepping it up tambien......look out Colorado Goodtimes is back.........................................Keeping it Traditional
> *


DAMN THE HOMIE ADAN SOLD THE QUATRO!!! THATS FIRME HOMIE, LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING THAT RAG!!! LOOKS LIKE THELL BE 2 DROPS COMMING TO THE CHAPTER THEN  ........DONT TRIP FOO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO AND I HAVE SOMTHING UP MY SLEEVE,,YOU KNOW THE PRESIDENTE GOT REP TO THE FULLEST.......WE ARE BACK IN AFFECT AND THE CLOCK IS TICKEN FOR ARE REUINION HOMIE....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WE COMMING PROPER FOR 2008.............. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 28 2007, 12:49 PM~8889451
> *DAMN THE HOMIE ADAN SOLD THE QUATRO!!! THATS FIRME HOMIE, LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING THAT RAG!!! LOOKS LIKE THELL BE 2 DROPS COMMING TO THE CHAPTER THEN   ........DONT TRIP FOO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO AND I HAVE SOMTHING UP MY SLEEVE,,YOU KNOW THE PRESIDENTE GOT REP TO THE FULLEST.......WE ARE BACK IN AFFECT AND THE CLOCK IS TICKEN FOR ARE REUINION HOMIE....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WE COMMING PROPER FOR 2008.............. :biggrin:
> *


You best rep foo......we gotta keep up with those ballers from MOST HATED CC :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Most Hated dropping in to say whats up me and Joe were cruising just now the 63 and the elco *WE BUILD them WE CRUISE THEM..*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8889497
> *You best rep foo......we gotta keep up with those ballers from MOST HATED CC :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HEY ROY I'M GOING OUT TO THAT PLACE IN SALTLAKE I WILL GET THE PICTURES FOR YOUR BOY TELL HIM IT WILL BE PRICEY BUT WORTH IT IF HE CANT GET THEM FROM ANYWHERE ELSE MAYBE A LITTLE LESS ARE AROUND 4BILLS TOTAL :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2007, 12:56 PM~8889501
> *Most Hated dropping in to say whats up me and Joe were cruising just now the 63 and the elco WE BUILD them WE CRUISE THEM..
> *


Must be nice to have enough time and money to build and cruise


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 27 2007, 10:46 PM~8886201
> *I TOLD YOU HOMIE AND YOU PUT IT BEST.."PLAY TIME " IS OVER HOMIE WE COMMING BACK TO COLORADO EVEN HARDER THEN THE FIRST....GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" COMMING VERY SOON.........IN FULL FORCE......
> 
> WRINKLES  (LINCOLN)
> ...


TTT..............GOODTIMERS ..AND ALL THE RIDERS FROM COLORADO!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2007, 11:56 AM~8889501
> *Most Hated dropping in to say whats up me and Joe were cruising just now the 63 and the elco WE BUILD them WE CRUISE THEM..
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! THATS THE BEST THING ABOUT BUILDING A LOWRIDER....CRUISING THE BLVD................ :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8889525
> *Must be nice to have enough time and money to build and cruise
> *


este vato...... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's up Chuck, Roy. We're Looking good


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE WE DOING BIG THANGS AND GETTING READY TO GET 2008 CRACKEN IN COLORADO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 28 2007, 12:13 PM~8889635
> *What's up Chuck, Roy. We're Looking good
> *


GOODTIMES CC......WE COMMING FOR 2008 PAULITO....GET THE MERC READY HOMIE!!!! SHINE UP THE CHROME AND CHARGE THOSE BATTERIES BECAUSE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR FOR THE GOODTIMERS...... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8889745
> *GOODTIMES CC......WE COMMING FOR 2008 PAULITO....GET THE MERC READY HOMIE!!!! SHINE UP THE CHROME AND CHARGE THOSE BATTERIES BECAUSE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR FOR THE GOODTIMERS...... :biggrin:
> *


Damn.... I dont know if im going to be able to keep up with yall. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 28 2007, 01:29 PM~8889754
> *Damn.... I dont know if im going to be able to keep up with yall. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Me either :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2007, 11:59 AM~8889518
> *HEY ROY I'M GOING OUT TO THAT PLACE IN SALTLAKE I WILL GET THE PICTURES FOR YOUR BOY TELL HIM IT WILL BE PRICEY BUT WORTH IT IF HE CANT GET THEM FROM ANYWHERE ELSE MAYBE A LITTLE LESS ARE AROUND 4BILLS TOTAL  :yes:
> *


WHAT WAS HIS NAME AGAIN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2007, 01:50 PM~8889887
> *WHAT WAS HIS NAME AGAIN?
> *


sorry homie didn't see the 1st post...his name is Flaco


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE ITS BEEN A LONG YEAR BUT WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!! GOODTIMES CC COLORADO!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 28 2007, 12:29 PM~8889754
> *Damn.... I dont know if im going to be able to keep up with yall. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN KEEP UP WITH US?? YOU ARE US GOODTIMER!!!! :biggrin: WE IN THIS SHIT TOGETHER AND WE FULLTIMING TOGETHER HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 26 2007, 09:33 PM~8878153
> *well I better get to bed,2 more days til my early X-mas
> 
> 
> ...


See you in the mornin homie!!!
Another Clean Vegas GOODTIMES car makin it's way up to the big CO.
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Sep 28 2007, 04:54 PM~8891067
> *See you in the mornin homie!!!
> Another Clean Vegas GOODTIMES car makin it's way up to the big CO.
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm there homie,probably going solo....but I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8891103
> *I'm there homie,probably going solo....but I'm there :biggrin:
> *


Told u I would ROy! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You guyz got busy on the topic today, damn!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 28 2007, 09:59 PM~8892608
> *Told u I would ROy!  :cheesy:
> *


fucker you'd try to outbid me.... :biggrin: ..........I know how you rollerz work,I seen Larry and he's all over it dog.........true P.I.M.P. 4 reals....must be nice to fist those dead prez's like he does :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's RO Chuck????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ray dog how's it going in the sand box homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin aye got those 12 yr old jetters...can't wait til tha deuce is parked in tha garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VYNE TYME, WestTxFinest, impala63, mainiac602
what up JR get those plans homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont trip MOST HATED always willing to put in work.All you have to do is ask................ :biggrin: Were small but down.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS CRAKIN ROY, YOU CAME UP HOMIE. YOU MAKE TOO MUCH MONEY.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea Roy Im cool.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP ROY AND LET US KNOW WHEN YOU MAKE IT BACK HOMIE!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 28 2007, 08:59 PM~8892608
> *Told u I would ROy!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: verda.............good looken out homie..gracias


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8892987
> *Dont trip MOST HATED always willing to put in work.All you have to do is ask................ :biggrin: Were small but down.
> *


Thats what im talking about MOST HATED CC...Size dont matter homie its all about the heart for this LOWRIDER shit and we got your back and that goes for anyone in this Lowrider game putting in work!!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 28 2007, 11:20 PM~8892938
> *Where's RO Chuck????
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I'm off...shouldn't have drank too much as you can see me talking to myself all night but o'well it's on....Thanks for the offer Sean wish I could take someone with me.Just wanted to say what up Chuck(Rollerz).See everyone soon,hopefully in time to make that bar-b-que


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BE SAFE GOODTIMER..............TELL THE HOMIES IN VEGAS WHATS CRACKEN......


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 29 2007, 05:05 AM~8894008
> *well I'm off...shouldn't have drank too much as you can see me talking to myself all night but o'well it's on....Thanks for the offer Sean wish I could take someone with me.Just wanted to say what up Chuck(Rollerz).See everyone soon,hopefully in time to make that bar-b-que
> *



Safe travels homie!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST TALKED TO ROY HE'S AROUND 380 MILES OUT OF THE UT. :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 29 2007, 05:05 AM~8894008
> *well I'm off...shouldn't have drank too much as you can see me talking to myself all night but o'well it's on....Thanks for the offer Sean wish I could take someone with me.Just wanted to say what up Chuck(Rollerz).See everyone soon,hopefully in time to make that bar-b-que
> *


whats up bRO have a safe trip see you sunday if you make the bbq


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LETS SEE THAT FUCKER INFRONT OF YOUR PAD ROY!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY ROY DID YOU MAKE IT BACK OK FOO? LET US KNOW GOODTIMER!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GO RAIDERS............JUST WIN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm back homie...I'd like to thank everyone for thier concern and support,especially Jason and his Family.....Sorry I couldn't make the bbq I tried hard as hell,but it took 21 hours to drive here....long story.........You'll see me out there though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 01:44 PM~8901342
> *I'm back homie...I'd like to thank everyone for thier concern and support,especially Jason and his Family.....Sorry I couldn't make the bbq I tried hard as hell,but it took 21 hours to drive here....long story.........You'll see me out there  though
> *


ITS A LONG AS DRIVE, I KNOW THAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

especially when the truck only goes 35 up hill


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 01:44 PM~8901342
> *I'm back homie...I'd like to thank everyone for thier concern and support,especially Jason and his Family.....Sorry I couldn't make the bbq I tried hard as hell,but it took 21 hours to drive here....long story.........You'll see me out there  though
> *


FIRME ROY...GOOD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT SAFE AND SOUND HOMIE!!! :biggrin: WELL GET SOME REST AND KNOW THAT THE RAIDERS ARE WOOPEN THE MIAMI PESCADOS ASS...... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8901372
> *FIRME ROY...GOOD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT SAFE AND SOUND HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  WELL GET SOME REST AND KNOW THAT THE RAIDERS ARE WOOPEN THE MIAMI PESCADOS ASS...... :biggrin:
> *


it's over Raiders won homie 35-17 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 30 2007, 02:46 PM~8901356
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE
> *


thanks for your hospitality homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 01:54 PM~8901403
> *thanks for your hospitality homie
> *


  YOU ONE OF THE COOLEST GUYS I KNOW


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome back roy :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm it took you that long to get home..............Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 30 2007, 05:11 PM~8902035
> *Damm it took you that long to get home..............Glad you made it home safe.
> *


X 2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's some pics from today. :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice wish I would been more awake I woulda showed...o'well we have next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

more pics?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good pics GREENMERC77 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see that Euro clip Fes :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up RO how was the drive


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got done cleaning the snow salt from the undies....can you believe it....Snow...just my luck o'well I'm here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:09 PM~8903399
> *whats up RO how was the drive
> *


Was a nightmare but came home with a dream  
Thanks for asking Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:11 PM~8903416
> *Was a nightmare but came home with a dream
> Thanks for asking Chuck
> *



yeah no problem thats a long time to drive i would of stopped and rested


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8903441
> *yeah no problem thats a long time to drive i would of stopped and rested
> *


Took a 3hr power nap homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Another bROther Tatted last night :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:17 PM~8903460
> *Took a 3hr power nap homie :biggrin:
> *



huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, RO4LIFE 719

What's good ROy, and my ****** Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8903478
> *Another bROther Tatted last night :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
What up Sean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8903478
> *Another bsick*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8903485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's the 5 and the 2 for? Or is that secret shit?Or just lucky 7?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:23 PM~8903495
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What's good ROy, and my ****** Chuck?
> *


JUST CHILLEN AT HOME


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8903485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car looks beautiful RO, u came up Pimp!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8903510
> *What's the 5 and the 2 for? Or is that secret shit?Or just lucky 7?
> *


Lucky 7 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 30 2007, 09:26 PM~8903525
> *That car looks beautiful RO, u came up Pimp!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 09:08 PM~8903373
> *I see that Euro clip Fes :cheesy:
> *


Thatz nuthin' compared to what you brought home!!! glad you made it home safe homie!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, BigPoppa, *fesboogie*, VYNE TYME

What's good bRO, good see'n u again today.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 08:08 PM~8903373
> *I see that Euro clip Fes :cheesy:
> *


GOTTA HAVE THE EURO CLIP, ON ANYTHING IT WILL FIT, NICE FES
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2007, 09:34 PM~8903592
> *Thatz nuthin' compared to what you brought home!!! glad you made it home safe homie!!!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS UP ROY, GLAD YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP. THE RIDE LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. WE'LL SEE YOU FOOLS IN A FEW MONTHS. KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2..................GOODTIMES CC COMMING 2008 "NEW AND IMPROVED"!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8903854
> *GOTTA HAVE THE EURO CLIP, ON ANYTHING IT WILL FIT, NICE FES
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz homie!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 08:22 PM~8903485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKEN GOOD FULLTIMER.........CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON, YOU MAKE TO MUCH MONY FUCKER...."ITS CHRISTMAS TIME IN COLORADO"!!! CC</span>[/b].... :biggrin:

WHATS GOING ON ROLLERZ.... :wave:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 30 2007, 01:44 PM~8901342
> *I'm back homie...I'd like to thank everyone for thier concern and support,especially Jason and his Family.....Sorry I couldn't make the bbq I tried hard as hell,but it took 21 hours to drive here....long story.........You'll see me out there  though
> *


No Prob.  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 1 2007, 08:26 AM~8905889
> *LOOKEN GOOD FULLTIMER.........CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON, YOU MAKE TO MUCH MONY FUCKER...."ITS CHRISTMAS TIME IN COLORADO"!!! CC</span>*.... :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS GOING ON ROLLERZ.... :wave:
> [/b]



What's good chuckiboy13 and the rest of the GOODTIMERS? We're just getting ready 4 Vegas super show homie, just a few more days.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Sep 30 2007, 11:29 PM~8904466
> *WUS UP ROY, GLAD YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP. THE RIDE LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. WE'LL SEE YOU FOOLS IN A FEW MONTHS. KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN.
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


thanks homie ...just trying to keep up with you


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Sep 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8869743
> *Where is all my Colorado niaguhs at? We need more clubs repping their shit on here.  Where is all the Ruthless, Wicked Ways and the other homies at?  :dunno:
> *


We need more clubs representing in a positive way everybody is on this topic claiming to be the best and are gonna break the haters off and all that jazz. Not trying to hate or point anybody out but were all in the lowrider movement together so lets be cool everybody. Whats up to *MOSTHATED,GOODTIMES,ROLLERZONLY,X,RUTHLESS,AND TO ANYBODY ELSE OUT THERE SORRY IF I LEFT ANYBODY OUT..*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL RIDE_@Oct 1 2007, 10:42 AM~8906909
> *We need more clubs representing in a positive way everybody is on this topic claiming to be the best and are gonna break the haters off and all that jazz. Not trying to hate or point anybody out but were all in the lowrider movement together so lets be cool everybody. Whats up to MOSTHATED,GOODTIMES,ROLLERZONLY,X,RUTHLESS,AND TO ANYBODY ELSE OUT THERE SORRY IF I LEFT ANYBODY OUT..
> *


What Up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 10:53 AM~8907005
> *As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:
> *


Well Said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8907031
> *Well Said!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You know me doggie,can't wait to see everyone out there next year  
You fools are blowing up.damn Good work big Fes.....you took that club to the next level


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 10:57 AM~8907053
> *You know me doggie,can't wait to see everyone out there next year
> You fools are blowing up.damn Good work big Fes.....you took that club to the next level
> *


I live this shit!!! You already know I'll always have a ride on 13's dippin'!!! I just want to put it down for the 719!!! Everyone can't wait to see all them rides you guys are bringing out here!!! Itz a good look for the Springs all together!!! It just makes everybody want to step their game up!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 10:53 AM~8907005
> *As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:
> *


Well said ROy. What people fail to realize is that we say a lot of things and we all claim to be the best, but that is only beacuse we take pride in our cars and pride in our clubs. But that does not mean that we do not respect eachother or look down on anyone, beacause at the end of the day, we represent Colorado, and we are in the lowrider movement together.

I personally feel good with what is happening right now with all the clubs in Southern Colorado and the lowrider movement. I do not feel any tension with any one or any club. In fact I get a lot of love from every one, and I respect and show love to every one as well.

I look forward to 2008 where we will be barbequing and cruising together!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 11:10 AM~8907120
> *Well said ROy. What people fail to realize is that we say a lot of things and we all claim to be the best, but that is only beacuse we take pride in our cars and pride in our clubs. But that does not mean that we do not respect eachother or look down on anyone, beacause at the end of the day, we represent Colorado, and we are in the lowrider movement together.
> 
> I personally feel good with what is happening right now with all the clubs in Southern Colorado and the lowrider movement. I do not feel any tension with any one or any club. In fact I get a lot of love from every one, and I respect and show love to every one as well.
> ...


What Up Sean!!! Yea there's always gonna be competition cuz thatz jus the nature of the game!!! Who can hop higher? Who got the best show car? whatever, but there ain't no beef!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL RIDE_@Oct 1 2007, 09:42 AM~8906909
> *We need more clubs representing in a positive way everybody is on this topic claiming to be the best and are gonna break the haters off and all that jazz. GOODTIMES CC COLORADO </span>CHUCKS..(PREZ)  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 09:53 AM~8907005
> *As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:
> *


WELL SAID ROY WE DONT WANT GENTE TO GET THE WRONG IDEA....LMAO :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC COLORADO COMMING 2008.........WE CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU GUYS (CRUISES AND BARBQUE'S!!!)


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 09:53 AM~8907005
> *As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:
> *


WELL PUT ROY HAD A TEAR WHEN I READ THIS :biggrin: NAW BUT SERIOUS THATS FROM THA HEART DOGG CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL OF YOU VATOS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 10:10 AM~8907120
> *Well said GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WILL SEE ALL OF YOU FOR 2008.......ALWAYS REPEN!!!*


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

I think everybody mistook what I was saying there is a way to rep your club and have pride in your ride and a way to show up the haters but should be done in a classy way. No Pun intended and no hard feelings here...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 08:36 AM~8906330
> *What's good chuckiboy13 and the rest of the GOODTIMERS? We're just getting ready 4 Vegas super show homie, just a few more days.
> *


Damn homie wish we could make it out there this year, but next year will show in full force!!!! *GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL RIDE_@Oct 1 2007, 12:35 PM~8908072
> *I think everybody mistook what I was saying there is a way to rep your club and have pride in your ride and a way to show up the haters but should be done in a classy way. No Pun intended and no hard feelings here...
> *


DONT TRIP!!!! WE GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 1 2007, 01:56 PM~8908234
> *Damn homie wish we could make it out there this year, but next year will show in full force!!!!  GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN MAC YOU READY TO GET THE CANDY LAC ROLLEN IN THE SPRINGS HOMIE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: Whats up GOODTIMERS and all the other CO RIDERS. Colorado is blowin up. I remember just a couple months ago i could check this topic once a week and not miss much but now its a everyday thing or i'll miss alot. I am new to the game but I am learning quick fast and in a hurry about the history and the reason the LIFE is loved. It's about bringing different styles and personalities together. and showing pride in your work WIN or not. At a show a cruise or chillin at Memorial Park, or just at a homies pad. Cant WAIT TO GET BACK X3 :biggrin: 

GOODTIMES


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8908330
> *WHATS CRACKEN MAC YOU READY TO GET THE CANDY LAC ROLLEN IN THE SPRINGS HOMIE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC
> *


  HELL YEA CHUCKS. JUST GOTTA PUT IN A LIL WORK TOO IT, YOU KNOW. 
WHAT UP MANIAC?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8908330
> *WHATS CRACKEN MAC YOU READY TO GET THE CANDY LAC ROLLEN IN THE SPRINGS HOMIE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC
> *


  HELL YEA CHUCKS. JUST GOTTA PUT IN A LIL WORK TOO IT, YOU KNOW. 
WHAT UP MANIAC?

THE INTERNET OUT HERE BLOWS!!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 1 2007, 01:17 PM~8908356
> * HELL YEA CHUCKS. JUST GOTTA PUT IN A LIL WORK TOO IT, YOU KNOW.
> WHAT UP MANIAC?
> 
> ...


What's up Milk Weed? 
Well, if you have been in the lowrider movement then you know that there will always be haterz in the game, due to jealousy or because of the organization that you are part of. You will always see people come and go for many differant reasons, but just as long as they are down for the movement and want to represent the life style to the fullest, they are good in my book. You just have to realize it's not just about the car you have and how hooked up it is, it's how you represent the lifestyle. You can be a solow rider and if you get along with others from differant clubs and like I said represent the lifestyle to the fullest then you know what it is all about. I know that all the GOODTIMERS are down for the movement and w just want to keep the lifestyle alive and increase the riders in CO. All the riders that know us and have met us before we deployed, know that we are down for the movement and get along with everyone and just look on having "GOODTIMES". Well to all the riders in CO, keep puttin it down and we'll see all you fools when we get back in a few months.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I WILL SAY THAT ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS SPEAKING FROM THE HEART AND WHAT EVER IS OUT THERE AND WERE THE MOVEMENT TAKES US ALL IT WILL BE THE 719 TILL I DIE AND I CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE THE GUYS FROM GOODTIMES IS BEEN A GOOD SUMMER ONE LIKE I HAVE NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 1 2007, 03:10 PM~8908688
> *I WILL SAY THAT ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS SPEAKING FROM THE HEART AND WHAT EVER IS OUT THERE AND WERE THE MOVEMENT TAKES US ALL IT WILL BE THE 719 TILL I DIE AND I CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE THE GUYS FROM GOODTIMES IS BEEN A GOOD SUMMER ONE LIKE I HAVE NEVER SEEN BEFORE AND MANY MORE TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that Palque brings back alot of memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 1 2007, 03:12 PM~8908701
> *Damn that Palque brings back alot of memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I HAVE BEEN THRU WITH THIS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 1 2007, 01:56 PM~8908575
> *What's up Milk Weed?
> Well, if you have been in the lowrider movement then you know that there will always be haterz in the game, due to jealousy or because of the organization that you are part of. You will always see people come and go for many differant reasons, but just as long as they are down for the movement and want to represent the life style to the fullest, they are good in my book. You just have to realize it's not just about the car you have and how hooked up it is, it's how you represent the lifestyle. You can be a solow rider and if you get along with others from differant clubs and like I said represent the lifestyle to the fullest then you know what it is all about. I know that all the GOODTIMERS are down for the movement and w just want to keep the lifestyle alive and increase the riders in CO. All the riders that know us and have met us before we deployed, know that we are down for the movement and get along with everyone and just look on having "GOODTIMES". Well to all the riders in CO, keep puttin it down and we'll see all you fools when we get back in a few months.
> "GOODTIMES" IRAQ
> *


WELL PUT "VICE", YOU READY TO TAKE OUR CHAPTER, OUR CLUB AND OUR MEMBERS TTT!!!! TO ALL THE COLORADO GOODTIMERS, I JUST WANNA SAY YOU GUYS HAVE MADE THIS CHAPTER WHAT IT IS TODAY "SOLID</span>" AND WE GONNA DO BIG THINGS FOR THE SO.CO LOWRIDER MOVEMENT EVEN THOUGH WE ALL COME FROM DIFFERENT PARTS OF THE STATES CALIFAS, ARIZONA, TEXAS, AND COLORADO. BUT LETS NOT FORGET WHAT BROUGHT US ALL TOGETHER "LOWRIDING"! I JUST WANNA SAY THANK YOU FOR HANGING IN THERE AND BELIVING IN OUR CHAPTER, ITS BEEN A LONG YEAR FOR ALL OF US AND WE HAVE MADE SOME CHANGES FOR THE POSITIVE. MUCH RESPECT TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU AS WELL AS YOUR FAMILIAS, BECAUSE WITH OUT THEM AND THERE SUPPORT GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE. WE ARE LOOKEN INTO BRINGING 2008 WITH LOTS OF SHOWS, SCHEDULE EVENTS, AND FUNCTIONS GOODTIMERS SO KEEP PUTTING IN WORK BECAUSE YOU GUYS MADE US WHAT WE ARE TODAY. SO WITH ALL THAT SAID STAY UP AND STAND PROUD BECAUSE HERE WE ARE 2 YEARS LATER AND STILL ROLLEN TILL THE CASKET DROPS...........CHUCKS (PREZ) GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER  

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES CC COLORADO FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW COMMING EARLY 2008!!**!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HEY FI IT MY TURN DUCK :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What it is my CO niaguhs? Thanks to everybody for coming out to the shop. Congrats ROy on the duece, that bitch is sexy as hell. Just seen you dipping by the shop. I am happy to see all us CO rhydas on the grind and putting in work. Keep up all the good work bROthers.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Dammit Rich you know you can't get me *****. I got your ass already. LOL :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :dunno: :worship:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT ????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 04:06 PM~8909160
> *What it is my CO niaguhs? Thanks to everybody for coming out to the shop. Congrats ROy on the duece, that bitch is sexy as hell. Just seen you dipping by the shop. I am happy to see all us CO rhydas on the grind and putting in work. Keep up all the good work bROthers.
> *


Yeah had to get plates on it and there was a wreck up on Powers and Galley so I went through there....I was wondering if you seen it :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WERE COMING BACK AGAIN IN 2008 !!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 1 2007, 04:22 PM~8909266
> *WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT  ????
> 
> 
> ...



We here big Ton, we're just way out front, you know how we do. The leader of the pack sets the pace!  

ROLLERZONLY sett'n the bar for every one else to follow!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Fes, I see you homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL RIDE_@Oct 1 2007, 01:35 PM~8908072
> *I think everybody mistook what I was saying there is a way to rep your club and have pride in your ride and a way to show up the haters but should be done in a classy way. No Pun intended and no hard feelings here...
> *


It ain't no thing I see what your tryin' to say too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 06:21 PM~8910055
> *What's good Fes, I see you homie!
> *


Nuthin' much!!! Wishing I was goin' to Vegas!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Holy shit :cheesy: Big Tony! What up Fes?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 06:26 PM~8910089
> *Holy shit  :cheesy: Big Tony! What up Fes?
> *



What's good Fe? Sure u don't want to go to Vegas?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up Prez?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's a new one for u Fe. Add it to your collection. I have a ton up my sleeve, haha, more to come!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8910098
> *What's good Fe? Sure u don't want to go to Vegas?
> *


I do so bad so I could be with the Fam. Fedioka is so damn tight.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 05:29 PM~8910110
> *Here's a new one for u Fe. Add it to your collection. I have a ton up my sleeve, haha, more to come!
> 
> 
> ...


You know how RO do it


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 06:28 PM~8910105
> *What up Prez?
> 
> 
> ...


Just chill'n bRO,catch'n up on our Colorado topic. Make sure you go on our "ROLLERZONLY" ~ "Colorado Ryders" topic too. That shit is a little dead. :angry:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Foe sho *****


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 06:30 PM~8910115
> *I do so bad so I could be with the Fam. Fedioka is so damn tight.
> *


You know I have your back bROther!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I see you Ton and Rich :around:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 05:34 PM~8910140
> *You know I have your back bROther!
> *


I appreciate that homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROthas?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP RO??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL !!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8910350
> *THIS IS HOW WE ROLL !!!
> 
> 
> ...


All the way to tha mutha fuck'n aiport to roll to vegas :biggrin: 

What did homie say 'bout that bomb big Ton?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8910350
> *THIS IS HOW WE ROLL !!!
> 
> 
> ...


U should Kandy that bitch, and throw some sixes on there :thumbsup: 

That's what's up! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

HE WILL LET ME KNOW TOMARROW.. LETS DO THE DAMN THING..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8910350
> *THIS IS HOW WE ROLL !!!
> 
> 
> ...


This is how we roll  









:roflmao: :roflmao:
What up Rollerz


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

With that bad ass Impi u just bought RO! :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuck'n ROy, I can't stop laughing at this pic. Shit is funny! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

3 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, *greenmerc77*
What up Goodtimers?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hold it down for me bROthers...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Colorado officially on the map homies,we're gonna make this shit trendy for them rich white folks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 07:25 PM~8910511
> *3 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, greenmerc77
> What up Goodtimers?
> *


What up Felix...what you got in the works homie I know you got something brewing in that shop :0 
I shoulda stopped by


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:28 PM~8910534
> *Colorado officially on the map homies,we're gonna make this shit trendy for them rich white folks :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on 719


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:29 PM~8910544
> *What up Felix...what you got in the works homie I know you got something brewing in that shop :0
> I shoulda stopped by
> *


I have a couple of options, just waiting to catch up and collect on my monte.  Love the duece homie.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:29 PM~8910544
> *What up Felix...what you got in the works homie I know you got something brewing in that shop :0
> I shoulda stopped by
> *



Don't tell him about the Safe way shopping cart! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:28 PM~8910534
> *Colorado officially on the map homies,we're gonna make this shit trendy for them rich white folks :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 1 2007, 07:32 PM~8910549
> *Whats going on 719
> *


What up Paul...shit we shoulda called you up homie everyone just left my pad...guess they wanted to see the hoopty :biggrin: 
We'll probably have a meeting Sunday...your car in good shape and ready to roll homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 07:33 PM~8910558
> *Don't tell him about the Safe way shopping cart! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 1 2007, 07:32 PM~8910549
> *Whats going on 719
> *


What's up GOODTIMER!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 06:33 PM~8910558
> *Don't tell him about the Safe way shopping cart! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUDE It was from King Soopers DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

719


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:34 PM~8910562
> *What up Paul...shit we shoulda called you up homie everyone just left my pad...guess they wanted to see the hoopty :biggrin:
> We'll probably have a meeting Sunday...your car in good shape and ready to roll homie?
> *


not yet homie...just waiting for my springs then I'll just put the front end together and it's done :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 06:35 PM~8910569
> *What's up GOODTIMER!
> *


What's up Homie, not much just sitting here wishing i was Roy.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats Up Roy


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Switchmaster, greenmerc77,* curiousdos*, VYNE TYME
What it is?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 07:35 PM~8910574
> *DUDE It was from King Soopers DAMN :biggrin:
> *


uh oh you know we're competitive this year...
















Don't make me pull out our secret weapon :0 











And yes that is back bumper,or in cart terms on the handle...homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fe?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how it do Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8910606
> *What's up Homie, not much just sitting here wishing i was Roy.
> *


 :uh: no you don't.....
well maybe if you like Impala's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 1 2007, 07:47 PM~8910651
> *how it do Roy?
> *


what up homie,how you doing?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats on the new ranlfa Roy! the car looks tight bro.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:47 PM~8910654
> *:uh:  no you don't.....
> well maybe if you like Impala's :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I do. I like them so much :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8910664
> *congrats on the new ranlfa Roy! the car looks tight bro.
> *


Thanks homie...I think this is my keeper


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am good bro, thanks for asking. i am just wishing my cutty was up to speed already. but they say that patience is a virtue.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 1 2007, 07:52 PM~8910690
> *i am good bro, thanks for asking. i am just wishing my cutty was up to speed already. but they say that patience is a virtue.
> *


Yeah patience is a virtue,but with all the riders out now-a-days sucks ta sit and watch


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 06:46 PM~8910636
> *uh oh you know we're competitive this year...
> Don't make me pull out our secret weapon :0
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn homie, I'm going to go and cry in the car now. :tears: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:46 PM~8910636
> *uh oh you know we're competitive this year...
> Don't make me pull out our secret weapon :0
> 
> ...


Damn Fe, Roy is fucking u up! He got 18" on the back handle :0 .Which one has the lowrider shop? Haha J/K Focker :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8910835
> *:0 Damn homie, I'm going to go and cry in the car now.  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U mean in the "cart", not car. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Where is MOSTHATED at? They must have a secret weapon in the garage they are working on :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 1 2007, 08:32 PM~8911078
> *Where is MOSTHATED at? They must have a secret weapon in the garage they are working on :0
> *


 :0 Yeah.....they're ballerz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ridin505style (Sep 21, 2007)

WHUT UP TO DEM COLORADO RIDAZ OUT THERE... GOT ME AN 87' MONTE LS FOR THOSE WANT SUMIN NEW, PROJECT, OR JUST A DAILY DRIVER. 4500 OBO CAR LOCATED IN NEW MEXICO MORE INFO HIT ME UP TRYNA SELL ASAP...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..........


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 11:43 PM~8913000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now watch me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now watch me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now watch me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now watch me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now Watch Me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank It
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
den Super Man Dat Hoe
Now watch me YOOOOUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now watch me YOOOOUUUUU
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Oct 2 2007, 12:54 AM~8913424
> *Soulja Boy Up In This Hoe
> Watch Me Crank It
> Watch Me Roll
> ...


I hate that fucking stuuuuupid ass song :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?Just got done reading the last 5 pages trying to catch up on the topic. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 2 2007, 06:25 AM~8914073
> *Whats up CO?Just got done reading the last 5 pages trying to catch up on the topic. :biggrin:
> *


What up!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

COLORADO RIDAZ BE READY COMING AGAIN IN 2008 WITH A NEW DATE !!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

OR WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE SEAN??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 06:21 AM~8914068
> *I hate that fucking stuuuuupid ass song :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 2 2007, 08:12 AM~8914311
> *OR WHAT ABOUT THIS ONE SEAN??
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 1 2007, 06:26 PM~8910089
> *Holy shit  :cheesy: Big Tony! What up Fes?
> *


What up Fe!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So is anyone besides RO going to Vegas?I wont be there this year.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...


We call these whips Chevro"legs" :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 03:25 PM~8917810
> *We call these whips Chevro"legs" :biggrin:
> *


Us mexicans calls those DODGE patas


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD, GOODTIMERS WE HAVE ROOM 4 ALL OF YALL... TO THE AIRPORT ....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up goodtimes any of you guys goin to vegas?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 2 2007, 06:25 AM~8914073
> *Whats up CO?Just got done reading the last 5 pages trying to catch up on the topic. :biggrin:
> *



whats up mosthated where you guys been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2007, 07:29 PM~8918934
> *whats up goodtimes any of you guys goin to vegas?
> *


I wish


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 09:01 PM~8919578
> *I wish
> *


Trade u my plane tickets for 2, my hotel for 3 days, bands to get in the show, and my left nut for your car! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 2 2007, 10:48 PM~8920428
> *Trade u my plane tickets for 2, my hotel for 3 days, bands to get in the show, and my left nut  for your car! :0
> *


I heard they was giving 50k for nuts in Texas....seriously thought about being nutless and having the downest drop top in the sw :0 
But I decided to be patient


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 09:50 PM~8920447
> *I heard they was giving 50k for nuts in Texas....seriously thought about being nutless and having the downest drop top in the sw :0
> But I decided to be patient
> *


 :roflmao: funny Roy by the way nice car homie can't wait to see it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 2 2007, 10:59 PM~8920525
> *:roflmao: funny Roy by the way nice car homie can't wait to see it :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie,You'll definately see this one .Imma have it for awhile or until Sean gives me 18k for it :0 





:biggrin: jk


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 11:04 PM~8920564
> *Thanks homie,You'll definately see this one .Imma have it for awhile or until Sean gives me 18k for it :0
> :biggrin: jk
> *


Now u playing with my emotions, Smokey! :cheesy: 

18K? Where u stay at, that shit is coming to Pueblo! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...


This is classic shit here! I have to bring it forward so we don't forget it! Everytime I am in a bad mood I am going to look at this shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:0 That ****** Chuck is being hemmed up by the cops right now! :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry bRO, but that's funny! How much is the ticket?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8920952
> *:0 That ****** Chuck is being hemmed up by the cops right now! :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry bRO, but that's funny! How much is the ticket?
> *


$115 DUMB *****


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2007, 11:55 PM~8921027
> *$115 DUMB *****
> *



:uh: :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 3 2007, 12:13 AM~8921147
> *:uh: :0
> *


I HATE COPS :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO? IT'S GOOD TO FINALLY SEE ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ FINALLY HITTIN UP THIS TOPIC.
T
T
T
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 3 2007, 12:18 AM~8921179
> *WUS CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO? IT'S GOOD TO FINALLY SEE ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ FINALLY HITTIN UP THIS TOPIC.
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO RO RO RO ALWAYS ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 3 2007, 12:21 AM~8921206
> *RO RO RO RO ALWAYS ON TOP  :biggrin:
> *


WTF? RO RO RO YOUR BOAT, GENTLY DOWN THE STREAM, HAHA :biggrin: 

Not always on top, most of the time I prefer to be on the bottom  if ya know what I mean. :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO HOPE ALL IS WELL IN LIFE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..........................*GOODTIMES CC*.....................WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP SEAN?WHEN YOUR IN VEGAS HAVE A FEW DRINKS FOR ME....... :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

SO WHATS EVERYONE DOING?ROY,JERRY,FES AND YOU TO CHUCK.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2007, 06:29 PM~8918934
> *whats up goodtimes any of you guys goin to vegas?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 3 2007, 06:33 AM~8922176
> *WHATS UP SEAN?WHEN YOUR IN VEGAS HAVE A FEW DRINKS FOR ME....... :cheesy:
> *


I will Joe, you know how we do!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 2 2007, 05:21 AM~8914068
> *I hate that fucking stuuuuupid ass song :angry:
> *


THATS A FUCKIN SONG WHATS THA WORLD COMING TO THEY RAP ABOUT ANYTHING NOW AT DAYS OR I'AM I JUST GETTING OLD :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2007, 10:52 AM~8923509
> *THATS A FUCKIN SONG WHATS THA WORLD COMING TO THEY RAP ABOUT ANYTHING NOW AT DAYS OR I'AM I JUST GETTING OLD :biggrin:
> *


No, they rap about anything!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 3 2007, 05:35 AM~8922179
> *SO WHATS EVERYONE DOING?ROY,JERRY,FES AND YOU TO CHUCK.
> *


Whats cracken homie!!! You know just here trying to survive out here in this shit hole!! Hey "RO" pound a few for the combat veteranos out here homie!!! Have a GOODTIMES and will see you when we get back.............*GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8923509
> *THATS A FUCKIN SONG WHATS THA WORLD COMING TO THEY RAP ABOUT ANYTHING NOW AT DAYS OR I'AM I JUST GETTING OLD :biggrin:
> *


What about them OLDIES, they never get played out or old!!! Just like LOWRIDERS they will roll for years and years!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8923509
> *THATS A FUCKIN SONG WHATS THA WORLD COMING TO THEY RAP ABOUT ANYTHING NOW AT DAYS OR I'AM I JUST GETTING OLD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: They rap about anything and your not gettin old you are old wrinkles. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 3 2007, 01:55 PM~8925246
> *What about them OLDIES, they never get played out or old!!! Just like LOWRIDERS they will roll for years and years!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats the only thing that is allowed to play on my bomb


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 3 2007, 04:22 PM~8925989
> *thats the only thing that is allowed to play on my bomb
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 3 2007, 02:55 PM~8925246
> *What about them OLDIES, they never get played out or old!!! Just like LOWRIDERS they will roll for years and years!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN PAUL, HOW IS THE FAMILY DOING?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 3 2007, 10:33 PM~8928381
> *WHATS UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE
> *


What up Rich,you hitting the wharehouse this weekend?I might bring the Deuce out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 12:36 AM~8928400
> *What up Rich,you hitting the wharehouse this weekend?I might bring the Deuce out this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



NICE RIDE ROY. BIG UPS HOMIE. YOU CAME OUT LIKE A "BIG DOG", LOCO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 3 2007, 10:39 PM~8928425
> *NICE RIDE ROY. BIG UPS HOMIE. YOU CAME OUT LIKE A "BIG DOG", LOCO.
> *


Nah homie just trying to up myself and get into that Goodtimes mode


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8928425
> *NICE RIDE ROY. BIG UPS HOMIE. YOU CAME OUT LIKE A "BIG DOG", LOCO.
> *


whats up flaco. how you and the fam doin? i will be a free man in apr 08. cant wait no more army. :biggrin: then i will be able to fulltime it and not have to worry about deployments.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8928487
> *whats up flaco. how you and the fam doin? i will be a free man in apr 08. cant wait no more army. :biggrin:  then i will be able to fulltime it and not have to worry about deployments.
> *


Hey homie I got some pics if your gonna be on for a few minutes of your ride


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up roy? we're about to get together and eat some breakfast you takes take care. Lates GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 3 2007, 10:51 PM~8928521
> *Whats up roy? we're about to get together and eat some breakfast you takes take care. Lates GOODTIMES
> *


well guess your going....hit me up,got some camera pics of when we took your ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 3 2007, 11:04 PM~8928582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up everybody? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 3 2007, 10:04 PM~8928582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT FUCKEN LAC LOOKS CLEAN ASS HELL HOMIE...YOU PUT IT IN THE BAT CAVE!!! HEY MAC THAT RIDE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN WHEN YOU ADD WHAT YOU GONNA ADD TO IT!!!! GOODTIMES CC ........2008 :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 3 2007, 11:40 PM~8929142
> *DAMN THAT FUCKEN LAC LOOKS CLEAN ASS HELL HOMIE...YOU PUT IT IN THE BAT CAVE!!!  HEY MAC THAT RIDE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN WHEN YOU ADD WHAT YOU GONNA ADD TO IT!!!! GOODTIMES CC ........2008 :biggrin:
> *



Thanx for the lil taste Roy. And you know it Chuck.  2008 Comin back STRONGER than EVA. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....................GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good morning everyone......................... :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 4 2007, 06:07 AM~8929764
> *Good morning everyone......................... :cheesy:
> *


GOOD morning Jr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 3 2007, 10:36 PM~8928400
> *What up Rich,you hitting the wharehouse this weekend?I might bring the Deuce out this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I WILL BE THERE HOPE YOU DO WANT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MORNING CO :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 4 2007, 12:40 AM~8929142
> *DAMN THAT FUCKEN LAC LOOKS CLEAN ASS HELL HOMIE...YOU PUT IT IN THE BAT CAVE!!!  HEY MAC THAT RIDE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN WHEN YOU ADD WHAT YOU GONNA ADD TO IT!!!! GOODTIMES CC ........2008 :biggrin:
> *


The paint still looks good!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 06:26 AM~8929805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahw shit, already got them RO to them like this pic:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 4 2007, 07:16 AM~8930064
> *The paint still looks good!!!!!
> *


WHATS CRACKEN CIPIE!!!! WHATS NEW HOMIE IN P-TOWN ESE??? THE GOODTIMERS WILL BE BACK TOGETHER IN 2 MORE MONTHS HOMIE! WE HOPE TO SEE YOU AROUND DOGGIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 4 2007, 02:25 PM~8931974
> *WHATS CRACKEN CIPIE!!!! WHATS NEW HOMIE IN P-TOWN ESE??? THE GOODTIMERS WILL BE BACK TOGETHER IN 2 MORE MONTHS HOMIE!  WE HOPE TO SEE YOU AROUND DOGGIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH I'LL BE AROUND! THATS FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WELL ROY I THINK I FOUND MY NEW RIDE HOMIE AND THE DEAL MIGHT BE SEALED IN 48 HOURS....YOU SAID I HAD TO COME HARDER AS THE PRESIDENTE!!! SO YOU TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK WHEN ITS A DONE DEAL, NO SNEEK PEAKS!! ILL JUST BUST IT OUT FOR 2008 !!:thumbsup GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR A NEW PROJECT FOR THE WINTER!! PLANNING TO B BACK ON THE STREETS BY SPRING TIME!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 4 2007, 01:49 PM~8932180
> *LOOKIN FOR A NEW PROJECT FOR THE WINTER!! PLANNING TO B BACK ON THE STREETS BY SPRING TIME!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !!!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOUR LOOKEN FOR HOMIE??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 05:21 AM~8929791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THOSE WERE SOME GOODTIMES, QUE NO!!! NOT BAD FOR JUST GETTING TO COLORADO IN 2005. JUST WANNA SAY THANKS AGAIN FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE STOOD TRUE TO THIS CHAPTER AND OUR CLUB, WE DOING BIG THINGS AND THE FAMILIA IS EXPANDING AND IMPROVING ALOT!! CANT WAIT TO HAVE THE CHAPTER IN FULL FORCE AGAIN!!! *GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm roy.That pic of the white 63 reminds me of boold in blood out. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8931291
> *ahw shit, already got them RO to them like this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL those dice will be gone soon homie,They don't have 2 and 5 anyway ...they say 6 and 2....your homies might think you're perpetrating :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8932168
> *WELL ROY I THINK I FOUND MY NEW RIDE HOMIE AND THE DEAL MIGHT BE SEALED IN 48 HOURS....YOU SAID I HAD TO COME HARDER AS THE PRESIDENTE!!! SO YOU TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK WHEN ITS A DONE DEAL, NO SNEEK PEAKS!! ILL JUST BUST IT OUT FOR 2008 !!:thumbsup GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what you're trying to work homie in PM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 4 2007, 05:33 PM~8933227
> *Damm roy.That pic of the white 63 reminds me of boold in blood out. :biggrin:
> *


yeah it came out pretty good for being a camera phone.Hey homie you watching the pacquiao vs barrera fight?If you guys want you're more than welcome to watch it at my pad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice pics Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Flaco? how is florida


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 06:41 PM~8934329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice big daddy, was worth the trip I wish we could have got dinner and chopped it up


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll see you guys at the denver show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2007, 08:25 PM~8934733
> *This is nice big daddy, was worth the trip I wish we could have got dinner and chopped it up
> *


Thanks homie....we'll kick it at the shows doggie.I plan on being out there more this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 07:37 PM~8934862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice monty right there roy thats what I want to get for my next low low but my lady claims she will have one hooked up before me
hope she does so I can cruise the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8935398
> *thats a nice monty right there roy thats what I want to get for my next low low but my lady claims she will have one hooked up before me
> hope she does so I can cruise the shit out of it :biggrin:
> *


That was a Bad ass Monte homie,some haters stole and we got it back stripped and shit......No biggie Big Kikiaso is gonna hurt em this year  
Hit me up if you want this ride I'm sure he'll get rid of it cheap homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 08:37 PM~8935413
> *That was a Bad ass Monte homie,some haters stole and we got it back stripped and shit......No biggie Big Kikiaso is gonna hurt em this year
> Hit me up if you want this ride I'm sure he'll get rid of it cheap homie
> *


shit wish I could get that monty but I just got my mom a truck and getting ready to get my license back fuck I need another job I'm going to hate being broke :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

let me know I don't think he has plans for it and it's just sitting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you watching the fight this weekend?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

no I got yardwork to do and AMW to watch but when I am ready for a monty I'll hit you up homie to see if your homie still has it how bad did they fuck it up when they stole it? just asking my cousion got his cutty stolen & it was a little fucked up when he got it back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 4 2007, 09:54 PM~8935571
> *no I got yardwork to do and AMW to watch but when I am ready for a monty I'll hit you up homie to see if your homie still has it how bad did they fuck it up when they stole it? just asking my cousion got his cutty stolen & it was a little fucked up when he got it back
> *


all they did was stripped it stole the carb and keyed in some numbers on it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

tell the homie that owned the car that I feel for him that fucker was nice them damn broke fools always tring to get shit for free :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8935706
> * tell the homie that owned the car that I feel for him that fucker was nice them damn broke fools always tring to get shit for free :angry:
> *


Yeah homie was even in Iraq fighting for the fuckers freedom while he got jacked,but it's all GOOD doggie we got quite a few leads and believe me....that fool will pay with pain  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/*****.jpg


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn ROom for us! :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO JUST SEEIN WHATS GOIN ON GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS


RO4LIFE719


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 4 2007, 11:17 PM~8936115
> *Damn ROOM*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics ROY thanks for showing love I especially like this one


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 4 2007, 10:17 PM~8936115
> *Damn GOODTIMES *TO COME FOR 2008....
> 
> HEY ROLLERZ YOU VATOS BE SAFE OUT THERE IN VEGAS AND POUND A FEW FOR US OUT HERE HOMIE'S.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2007, 11:24 PM~8936153
> *Nice pics ROY thanks for showing love I especially like this one
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 4 2007, 10:22 PM~8935824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The only good thing about this post is the coROy, perro, I'm just fuck'n with ya!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:0 :buttkick: .......................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up Colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats going down !!!!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO :yessad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy thanks for the offer but im watching the fight at home.I wish I could have seen the pics all I see is a red X.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN ITS QUIET IN HERE!!! I CAN HEAR THE CRICKETS IN THIS BICTH!! SO WHO IS WATCHING THE FIGHT TONIGHT AND YOU BETTER POST SOME PICS ROY IF YOU AND THE GOODTIMERS GETTING TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Colorado? What up GOODTIMERS?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN MAC WE HADE TO RESCHEDULE THE MEETING HOMIE, WILL PROBABLY THROW IT TOMORROW!!!! ILL HIT YOU UP FOO! HEY PINCHE ROY WERE THE PICS OF THE 62 INFRONT OF YOUR PAD OR WITH YOU IN IT HOMIE, IM STARTING TO WONDER ESE!!!! GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO DROPING BY TO SAY :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN TRADITIONS CC.........................


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 7 2007, 02:09 AM~8946409
> *WHATS GOING DOWN MAC WE HADE TO RESCHEDULE THE MEETING HOMIE, WILL PROBABLY THROW IT TOMORROW!!!! ILL HIT YOU UP FOO!  HEY PINCHE ROY WERE THE PICS OF THE 62 INFRONT OF YOUR PAD OR WITH YOU IN IT HOMIE, IM STARTING TO WONDER ESE!!!! GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> *


yea i just got back from kickin it with wrinkles and kiko. tried to watch the replay of the fight but the cable cut out. :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ORALE....THATS COO HOMIE!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 7 2007, 03:09 AM~8946409
> *WHATS GOING DOWN MAC WE HADE TO RESCHEDULE THE MEETING HOMIE, WILL PROBABLY THROW IT TOMORROW!!!! ILL HIT YOU UP FOO!  HEY PINCHE ROY WERE THE PICS OF THE 62 INFRONT OF YOUR PAD OR WITH YOU IN IT HOMIE, IM STARTING TO WONDER ESE!!!! GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> *


this enough proof fucker?
:biggrin: 
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...me/DSC02793.jpg
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...me/DSC02794.jpg
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...me/DSC02795.jpg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Paul how you feeling homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm good homie, how about you?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That engine compartment is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 7 2007, 08:46 AM~8946794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that muther fucker is almost as clean as mine................. JK :biggrin: NO SNEEK PEAKS!!!  comming 2008...................GOODTIMES CC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDING ROY, THAT IS A NICE RIDE HOMIE......IM A PROUD OWNER OF A .......................?????? ILL KEEP YOU GUYS GUESSING TILL 2008


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

car looks good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2007, 02:52 PM~8947862
> *car looks good Roy
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Roy, hows it going? it was cool to meet you yesterday at Jeff's pad. hope to 
chop it up with you more in the future. if you need that pin stripers info again just
let me know.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 7 2007, 04:08 AM~8946443
> *WHATS GOING DOWN TRADITIONS CC.........................
> *


WHAT IS UP GOODTIMER DAYS GETING SHORT OUT THERE HOPE TO MEET YOU FACE TO FACE SOON


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HU$TLER$ SALTLAKE 96RAG THIS IS THE CAR LARRY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WILL GET PICTURES OF THE CORVETTE ENGINE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8949652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS CAR WAS BUILT BY HUSTLERSPANK AND JHONNY, THE SAME GUY WHO DID MY PAINT AND SETUP ALL IN SALTLAKE. PICTURES CAME FROM THE LOWLYFE TOPIC,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bad ass!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 7 2007, 08:50 PM~8949710
> *bad ass!
> *


I CANT WAIT TILL DENVER NEXT YEAR, EVERYONES CARS WILL BE DONE AND MINE WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CLEAN BIG ROY, REAL CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 7 2007, 05:36 PM~8948461
> *hey Roy, hows it going? it was cool to meet you yesterday at Jeff's pad. hope to
> chop it up with you more in the future. if you need that pin stripers info again just
> let me know.
> *


nice meeting you too homie,looking forward to next year  
Thanks for that number bro


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: DAMMMNNN!! Roy that ride is clean. CONGRATS. :wow: Chuck thats your new ride now???? At least i aint got to show you up in the big body now. :biggrin: Juss playin. GOODTIMES is gettin ready to set it off COLORADO you guys are all doin big things cant wait to see it all in person.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks again to Roy and GOODTIMES for sat night! Much Love and Respect!! Got the motivation going again!! For sure gonna be out by spring time!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 8 2007, 07:03 AM~8951508
> *Just wanted to say thanks again to Roy and GOODTIMES for sat night!  Much Love and Respect!!  Got the motivation going again!!  For sure gonna be out by spring time!
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD TO SEE YOU AT IT AGAIN CIPIE!!! WHATS UP ROY ROY WITH THE PICS FROM THE FIGHT, I KNOW YOU FOOS KICKED IT HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: *GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Shit I didnt get there till the beginning of the 12th round but I kicked it there till about 230 a.m. Had a "GOODTIME" Was just like it use to be couple years back!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 8 2007, 07:40 AM~8951583
> *Shit I didnt get there till the beginning of the 12th round but I kicked it there till about 230 a.m. Had a "GOODTIME"  Was just like it use to be couple years back!!!
> *


THATS GOOD TO SEE YOU CHILLEN WIT THE GOODTIMERS HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO DOGGIE!! :biggrin: I KNOW THE GOODTIMERS HOLDING IT DOWN HOMIE AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING BACK........... :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 8 2007, 11:27 AM~8952390
> *THATS GOOD TO SEE YOU CHILLEN WIT THE GOODTIMERS HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO DOGGIE!! :biggrin: I KNOW THE GOODTIMERS HOLDING IT DOWN HOMIE AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING BACK........... :biggrin:
> *


"I'LL BE THERE" when you guys get back homie!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DENVER SHOW WILL BE GOOD NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 8 2007, 08:03 AM~8951508
> *Just wanted to say thanks again to Roy and GOODTIMES for sat night!  Much Love and Respect!!  Got the motivation going again!!  For sure gonna be out by spring time!
> *


It was a pleasure having you dog,you know you're welcome anytime homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:43 AM~8952482
> *"I'LL BE THERE" when you guys get back homie!!!
> 
> *


FIRME HOMIE, WILL SEE YOU THEN!!! HEY ROY THAT FUCKEN DUECE IS CLEAN HOMIE  ......CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON HOMIE...*GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8953386
> *It was a pleasure having you dog,you know you're welcome anytime homie
> *


Hey what about us cabron..................... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all I took homie


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

whats happenin roy? damn homie yous guys are goin to make me completely make over the caddy with all my iraq money just to keep up.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up everybody just got back from vegas is was fun RO4LIFE 719


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 8 2007, 05:13 PM~8954814
> *what up everybody just got back from vegas is was fun RO4LIFE 719
> *


Sup niaguh? Did we sweep it again bROther?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS AND TO THE OTHERS WHO TOOK HOME AWARDS.

GAME OVER
FOR "LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR"

ROLLERZ ONLY
FOR "BEST LOWRIDER ACHIEVEMENT AWARD"

GENE BARE "INFERNO"
FOR TAKING HOME THE QUAKER STATE $10,000 AND THE 3X BEST BOMB!

BRIAN STAEHLER
BIKE OF THE YEAR


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 8 2007, 04:57 PM~8954724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A *GOODTIMES* HOMIE!!! THATS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL TOGETHER!!!! WELL ITS OFFICIAL I SEALED MY DEAL LAST NIGHT ON MY RIDE!!! :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS FOR 2008!! STAY UP GOODTIMERS ITS GETTING CLOSER!! *GOODTIMES CC *:biggrin: 

*CONGRATS ROLLERZ ON YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENTS FOR 2007*... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*WHATS CRACKEN TO MOST HATED CC, ROLLERZ ONLY CC, XQUISITE CC, SOUTHERN FANTISIES CC, SUPIRIORS CC, STYLISTICS CC, TRADITIONS CC, UCE CC, DUKES CC, RUTHLESS CC, IMPIRIALS CC , VIEJITOS CC,ESTILLO CC, ROLLEN HARD CC, JUST CASUAL CC, COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS THAT PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FOR COLORADO....KEEP IT"G" ON THEM 100 SPOKES, WE PUTTING IN WORK FOR 2008... GOODTIMES CC* :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

morning COLORADO hope all is well roll till the wheels fall off :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT................COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up 719!!! Itz goin' to be hottt in '08... Good Times already steppin' it up itz time for the rest of the clubs and solo riders to step it up too!!! I honestly can't wait for the Denver LRM show, already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 9 2007, 09:37 AM~8959555
> *What up 719!!! Itz goin' to be hottt in '08... Good Times already steppin' it up itz time for the rest of the clubs and solo riders to step it up too!!! I honestly can't wait for the Denver LRM show, already!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: *I SECOND THAT HOMIE, BUT I CANT WAIT TILL **"GOODTIMES CC*" COLORADO FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP COMMING FOR 2008....... </span>:biggrin:

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>SO GET THEM RIDES READY**!!!!!!*


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 7 2007, 08:46 AM~8946794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Roy, The Deuce looked better in my garage!!  :biggrin: 

J/P, Looks good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Oct 9 2007, 01:25 PM~8960756
> *Hey Roy, The Deuce looked better in my garage!!   :biggrin:
> 
> J/P, Looks good homie!! :thumbsup:
> *


LOL I musta risked my life 10 times for this ride,you can always buy it back if I keep the radio


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up chapo and the niaguhs from xquizite? sayin whats up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 8 2007, 07:41 PM~8955288
> *CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS AND TO THE OTHERS WHO TOOK HOME AWARDS.
> 
> GAME OVER
> ...



Those were just to name a few. We wrecked that show, but I guess that's no surprise. :biggrin: 

It's shitty lowrider took away "Club of the Year" and replaced it with "BEST LOWRIDER ACHIEVEMENT AWARD" , but fuck it we still took that :0 

I guess everone would have boycotted "Lowrider" if we would have got "Club of the Year" again as it would have been our 4th!

Oh well, we are still back to back Champs! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

My pendant is for sale, PM me for more info.










Another pic of my pendant, that the bROther from Sweden is rocking in this pic.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

We rented a club that was for us only. If you were not from RO you were not getting in, unless invited. We had GOODTIMES partying with us one night. :cheesy: 

That shit was tight as fuck as they rolled through deeep. For a split second I thought I was at a GOODTIMES party, as they rolled through with at least 50 members :0 

That club was bumper to bumper with ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 9 2007, 08:36 PM~8964444
> *LOL I musta risked my life 10 times for this ride,you can always buy it back if I keep the radio
> *


You can keep the radio and the cigarette lighter, and sell it to me! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, I took a lot of pics of the GOODTIMES cars, but don't have my camera with me right now. I will post them this weekend as I have to leave out of town early tomorrow morning.

You guys looked good!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 9 2007, 10:24 PM~8966079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea homie the homies from Los Angeles said they had a GOODTIMES with you all at the volo dogg...Thanks for the invite and hopefully we can throw one like that in colorado for our return!!! GOODTIMES CC :biggrin: 

MOST HATED THAT EL CO LOOKEN MEAN LOCO!!!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT. COLORADO. whats happenin GOODTIMERS? Whats up all the other clubs and riders.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm looks like RO and GOODTIMES had a good time at the show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8964549
> *whats up chapo and the niaguhs from xquizite? sayin whats up
> *


What up Chuck!!! Chapo barely logs on to LIL!!! I think he likes myspace better...  I don't know, but congrats on all the trophies you guys picked up in Vegas!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

what up !!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*83 CADDIE COUPE FOR SALE.....$4000 obo.............hit me up colorado if interested!! *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 9 2007, 10:24 PM~8966079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah we where rolling thru to have a goodtime


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8970497
> *83 CADDIE COUPE FOR SALE.....$4000 obo.............hit me up colorado if interested!!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WRINKLES'? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 10 2007, 05:26 PM~8971250
> *IS THAT WRINKLES'?  :0
> *


Was Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Roy? still cruisin weather out there? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8972193
> *Whats up Roy? still cruisin weather out there? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I plan on taking the ride out for a few this weekend but who knows when the weathers gonna change


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

i cant wait till we are back homie. GOODTIMES are coming though.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8970497
> *83 CADDIE COUPE FOR SALE.....$4000 obo.............hit me up colorado if interested!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where is the car located? Any more pix? This ride looks clean as fuck!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

the caddy is in the springs.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

it's slow in here tonite. :uh: whats happenin COLORADO. I cant sleep. i been up all night its 800 am in iraq


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN MAC???? DAMN HOMIE I JUST WOKE MY ASS UP ITS 900 SHIIIITTT , I SLEPT GOOD HOMIE!!!! DEAMING ABOUT GETTING NAVADA POPING IN COLORADO SPRINGS OR NORTHERN IN PUEBLO........ITS GOTTA START SOME WHERE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HELL YEA. I CANT SLEEP. JUST BEEN GOIN THRU ALL THE FORUMS CHECKIN EVERYTHING OUT.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE.....SLEEP ALL FUCKED UP OUT HERE....


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 10 2007, 11:57 PM~8975240
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE.....SLEEP ALL FUCKED UP OUT HERE....
> *


I JUST STAY UP TIL I CRASH THE WHOLE TIME I BEEN UP SINCE YESTERDAY I BEEN ON LIL. I WAS TALKIN TO THE CHITOWN PEOPLE IN THEIR FORUM THEY SEEM COOL UNAFFILIATED... I WAS EVEN CHECKIN MICHIGAN TO SEE IF THERE WERE ANY DETROIT GOODTIMERS ON BUT NO LUCK.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up my colorado riders stoping by to say whats up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8970497
> *83 CADDIE COUPE FOR SALE.....$4000 obo.............hit me up colorado if interested!!
> 
> 
> ...


SHE JUST NEEDS A LIL BIT OF LOVE AND THE PAINT IS A YEAR OLD.....HIT US UP!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.......................COLORADO...............


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good morning CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 11 2007, 08:11 AM~8975986
> *Good morning CO.
> 
> 
> ...


What it Dew Fe!?! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..........COLORADO RIDAZ


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats up BIG CHUCK and the rest of the GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8977861
> *Whats up BIG CHUCK and the rest of the GOODTIMERS!!
> *


What's crakin Cipie and to all the other RidAZ in colorado. We'll see all you fools when we get back in a couple of months. Keep holdin it down, especially those Goodtimers.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8977861
> *Whats up BIG CHUCK and the rest of the GOODTIMERS!!
> *


*WHATS THE HAPS ESE.....JUST GETTING READY TO GET BACK HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO COMMING NEW AND IMPROVED FOR 2008 AND THEY SAID WE FADED AND THEY HATED BUT GUESS WHAT WE "MADE IT"!!!!!
BIG UPS TO THE GOODTIMERS..ROY, JULIAN, PAUL, JERRY, ADAN, WRINKS, KIKO, MANIAC, AND OUR PROSPECTS MAC AND JOE....WITH MORE TO COME  
GOODTIMES FO LIFE.....................HERE WE COME COLORADO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 11 2007, 01:19 PM~8978225
> *What's crakin Cipie and to all the other RidAZ in colorado. We'll see all you fools when we get back in a couple of months. Keep holdin it down, especially those Goodtimers.
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


*X2...BIG RAY YOU READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG GOODTIMER........* :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT COLORADO AND GOODTIMES


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 11 2007, 06:22 AM~8975702
> *
> *



What's good MOSTHATED? Yall ******* been quiet in here lately.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 11 2007, 08:11 AM~8975986
> *Good morning CO.
> 
> 
> ...



What's good Fe, and the rest of my ROLLERZ, where u at? :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up niguah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS ONE "MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEANNNNNNN" DUECE RIGHT THERE!!!! GOODTIMES CC COLORADO PUTTING IT DOWN.....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much just kicking back watching the Rockies.Reading everyone elses posts. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup Sean? You still out of town? Hit me up for Saturday. We all going to Sharkys again.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Car Club of the Year again 4X Niaguh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 12 2007, 07:39 AM~8984105
> *Car Club of the Year again 4X Niaguh
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they got rid of the Car Club of the Year thing?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CONGRATS ..........ROLLLERZ.....


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 12 2007, 08:39 AM~8984313
> *I thought they got rid of the Car Club of the Year thing?
> *


They changed the name to something else, but it's pretty much the same shit. 

Too many haterz and cry babies can't accept the fact that ROLLERZONLY is on top of the lowrider game right now. 

It's a fact, we have taken that shit 2 years in a row! Some people build cars to cruise, some build cars to be the best of the best, and end up trailer queens. Either way it's still a lowrider thing, and we all in this shit together!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 12 2007, 08:50 AM~8984373
> *CONGRATS ..........ROLLLERZ.....
> *



Thanx GOODTIMES!

See we all need more of this. No haterizm from chuckieboy13 at all. We all have the same goal and objective, which is to come out strong and represent our club to the fullest. 

I can't wait until we are all chill'n, spark'n up the grill and cruising together ~ 

ROLLERZONLY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 12 2007, 06:43 AM~8983963
> *Wassup Sean? You still out of town? Hit me up for Saturday. We all going to Sharkys again.
> *



Yeah, bROugh for sure.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 12 2007, 08:03 AM~8984493
> *Thanx GOODTIMES!
> 
> See we all need more of this. No haterizm from chuckieboy13 at all. We all have the same goal and objective, which is to come out strong and represent our club to the fullest.
> ...


HOMIE YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT HATERS ESE!!! WE IN THIS GAME FOR ONE REASON LOWRIDING ANY WAY YOU LOOK AT IT!! WE ALL SHARE THE SAME INTEREST AND WANT TO ACHEIVE THE SAME GOALS AND THATS WHATS SPECIAL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. WE JUST WANNA CRUISE AND KICK IT ON THEM SUNNY SUNDAY AFTERNOON'S WITH THE CARNE ASADA ON THE GRILL AND THE OLDIES IN THE BACK DROP...........*CALIFAS STYLE*!!!! *GOODTIMES CC WE COMMING FOR 2008 AND WE WANT TO BRING SOME LOWRIDER LOVE TO COLORADO........ *:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 12 2007, 08:59 AM~8984445
> *They changed the name to something else, but it's pretty much the same shit.
> 
> Too many haterz and cry babies can't accept the fact that ROLLERZONLY is on top of the lowrider game right now.
> ...


Thatz whatz up!!!  Congratulations!!! So that's the 4th one you guys got!!! You're right about the different reason people build cars!!! I love driving my shit, but that doesn't mean everyone built there car to roll... Some people build their cars strictly for show and you should respect that too, cuz when your at the show your looking at that trailer queen like daaammmnnn that car is tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SHIT IF ITS A LOWRIDER IT INTEREST ME WEITHER A HOPPER, STREET, SHOW, TRAILER WHAT EVER HOMIE..ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT..SHIT I HOPE ONE DAY I CAN BUILD A FULL SHOW CUSTOM RIDE BUT WITH JOB AND ALL I DONT HAVE THE TIME!!! WHEN I RETIRE THOUGH ITS A DIFFERENT STORIE........ :thumbsup: LIKE YOU SAID HOMIE EVERYBODY HAS THERE PREFRENCE...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody going outside this weekend?








I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 12 2007, 05:45 PM~8988668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Daaaaamn Homie that car is tight!!!!!!!! Makes me wish I would have kept the 6trey' oh well its all good, everything happens for a reason!! I’m happy for you bro, you deserve it!! Definitively nice ride... Looking at that makes me want to sell all 3 of my vettes the 2 Camaros and the Monte and just cuddle up to one awesome ride. Man I’m tired of projects!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sell em all and buy this 4 22 large


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 12 2007, 06:42 PM~8988648
> *anybody going outside this weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


I will be out there cruising a sick ass yellow deuce. What about u ROy what u taking out? :0


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

What up Colorado Ryderz. Shout outs to everyone


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 12 2007, 05:45 PM~8988668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Roy, you picked a clean ass ride, homie. Only a few more months and I'll be able to see it in person. So what's crakin for this weekend? Whatever you do you better make sure you take some pics. Keep puttin it down homie.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8989762
> * :0 Damn Roy, you picked a clean ass ride, homie. Only a few more months and I'll be able to see it in person. So what's crakin for this weekend? Whatever you do you better make sure you take some pics. Keep puttin it down homie.
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


just trying to keep up with you big dogs


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

whats happenin. ROY CHUCK AND RAY?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL I SAID NO SNEEK PEEKS BUT THIS IS THE ONLY PEEK YOU GETTING COLORADO.....SEE YOU GUYS ON THE BLVD IN 2008......GOODTIMES CC* WE LOOKEN GOOD ROY 2008 GONNA BE ON AND POPPEN ............


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8990446
> *just trying to keep up with you big dogs
> *


SH!T ROY, YOU'RE THE ONE WITH ALL THAT MONEY. I NEED TO CATCH UP TO YOU HOMIE. KEEP HOLDIN IN DOWN BIG DOG.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 13 2007, 02:57 AM~8991213
> *SH!T ROY, YOU'RE THE ONE WITH ALL THAT MONEY. I NEED TO CATCH UP TO YOU HOMIE. KEEP HOLDIN IN DOWN BIG DOG.
> *


*x2.....homie that vato makes way to much money!!! His paper stays long!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 12 2007, 11:21 PM~8990516
> *whats happenin. ROY CHUCK AND RAY?
> *


*whats cracken MILK WEED!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 12 2007, 06:32 PM~8988914
> *sell em all and buy this 4 22 large
> *


*"ALREADY HOMIE"* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 13 2007, 05:59 AM~8991347
> *"ALREADY HOMIE" :biggrin:
> *


thats what I was thinking


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was just kidding,,,,this ones a keeper.
Damn you bastard Chuck.63 ss huh?
I already know which one it is  
nice come up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DO YOU THINK YOU KNOW PM ME????? LOL GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN COLORADO!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT................FOR THE THREAD..............COLORADO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 13 2007, 08:43 AM~8991716
> *DO YOU THINK YOU KNOW PM ME????? LOL  GOODTIMES CC
> *


Let MOST HATED see that ride.You can always send me a pm.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 13 2007, 08:43 AM~8991716
> *DO YOU THINK YOU KNOW PM ME????? LOL  GOODTIMES CC
> *











:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is it huh fucker


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 13 2007, 03:13 PM~8993473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I think roy let the cat out the bag

your homie has a nice ride


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Roy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 13 2007, 08:09 PM~8994537
> *What up Roy
> *


What up ROLLERZ, GOODTIMERS, MOST HATED, X, and all the other Colorado ryders!

It's getting cold alread we need to team up for one last cruise! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8994882
> *What up ROLLERZ, GOODTIMERS, MOST HATED, X, and all the other Colorado ryders!
> 
> It's getting cold alread we need to team up for one last cruise! :0
> *


Yeah I was gonna take out theride but it looked like it was gonna snow.....Passed by Cruise night only seen a handfull of rides so I figured I'd wait til it warmed up a lil :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8994882
> *What up ROLLERZ, GOODTIMERS, MOST HATED, X, and all the other Colorado ryders!
> 
> It's getting cold alread we need to team up for one last cruise! :0
> *


What up Sean!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 13 2007, 08:08 PM~8994900
> *Yeah I was gonna take out theride but it looked like it was gonna snow.....Passed by Cruise night only seen a handfull of rides so I figured I'd wait til it warmed up a lil :biggrin:
> *


SHIT YOU GONNA BE WAITING A WHILE IN COLORADO HOMIE....(WARMS UP) NEXT SPRING 2008!!!! :biggrin:  GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8994958
> *What up Sean!!!
> *


Sup Fes!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

DAMN THAT HAS GOT TO BE IT ROY. LOL CHUCK YOU MESSED UP BY SHOWIN THAT SNEEK PEEK. GOODTIMES C.C. LOOKING GOOD. WHAT UP R.O.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HEY COLORADO RIDERS IF YOUS KNOW SOMEBODY SELLIN A S.U.V. OR PICK UP MY HOMEBOY THATS OUT HERE IN IRAQ IS GOIN TO NEED SOMETHING FOR WINTER HE DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE BODY AS LONG AS ITS RUNS GOOD AND HEATER WORKS. LOOKIN TO SPEND 3000.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 13 2007, 03:13 PM~8993473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fucker i did say PM me ese!!!! :uh: But its all good homie i had already posted it in the GOODTIMES CC thread....  *GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8994882
> *What up ROLLERZ, GOODTIMERS, MOST HATED, X, and all the other Colorado ryders!
> 
> It's getting cold alread we need to team up for one last cruise! :0
> *


thats what I'm saying


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOODMORNIN MOSTHATED.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL HERE SHE IS...(MISTIE BLUE 63 SS) COMMING TO COLORADO REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC FAMILY FOR 2008... *:biggrin: 

























*SEE YOU GUYS ON THE BLVD...I THINK ITS TIME TO GET NEVADA POPPEN AGAIN IN THE SPRINGS AND NORTHERN IN PEUBLO!!! SHIT WE CAN EVEN CRUISE DOWN TO FEDERAL IN DENVER .......GOODTIMES CC REPEN FOR COLORADO* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHERE THE SUPER BOWL PARTY @???????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 14 2007, 07:25 AM~8996471
> *GOODMORNIN MOSTHATED.
> *


whats up man shit I better start working on my 59 because you guys are full of impalas :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good chuckieboy13 any chrome under that ride yet???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8994537
> *What up Roy
> *


*Q-VO LE PAULITO.......GOODTIMES CC....WERE'S THE PICS OF THE MERC??? *


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I SAW THAT LINE UP PIC COLORADO GOODTIMERS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 06:30 AM~8996478
> *looks good chuckieboy13 any chrome under that ride yet???
> *


...................  MAYBE.............................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 06:29 AM~8996477
> *whats up man shit I better start working on my 59 because you guys are full of impalas :0  :0
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE....ONE FINE 59!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COLORADO LINE UP COMMING FOR 2008......GOODTIMES CC REPEN ALL DAY*









*CHUCKIEBOYS 63*









*BIG MANIAC'S 64...*









*ROYS 62......*









*KIKOS 83*









*WRINKLES LINCOLN....*









*JULIANS REGAL.....*









*PAULITOS MERC......*









*BIG JERRY'S TROKITA........*
]









*ADAN* 
(comming soon sold his 64)

*THESE ARE OUR PROSPECTS FOR 2008 AND MORE TO COME!*

*MILK WEEDS 93.........*









*BIG JOES 95.........*


















*WELL GOODTIMERS WE RELOADING ONE CHAPTER AT A TIME HOMIE AND IT LOOKS LIKE COLORADO GONNA NEED A TRANSPORTER FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW IN 2008. REMEMBER HOMIES STAY MOTIVATED AND KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA AND COLORADO BECAUSE WE IN THIS SHIT TOGETHER AND THERE AINT NO STOPING WHATS ON THE WAY FOR 2008....LIKE I SAID , TILL THE CASKET DROPS.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's gonna be a GOOD year,we gotta make up for lost time.
Yeah Chuck it took a lil while but once I seen that ride from West Covina I knew it was it.I seen you already posted it in the other forum so.............Fuck I think I'm in love ,sunroof y todo
Wow great comeup homie


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I AM SICK OF TALKIN I AM READY TO START DOIN THE DAMN THING. 2 MORE MONTHS THEN ITS ON WINTER OR NOT. IF THE SUN IS SHININ I WILL BE ON THE ROAD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 14 2007, 08:16 AM~8996541
> *I AM SICK OF TALKIN I AM READY TO START DOIN THE DAMN THING. 2 MORE MONTHS THEN ITS ON WINTER OR NOT. IF THE SUN IS SHININ I WILL BE ON THE ROAD.
> *


 :roflmao: 
patience grasshopper
The streets aint going nowhere  
We'll be cruising together dog,shit ask Flaco he's got video of me 3 wheeling right after it snowed :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

THERE'S SO MANY IDEAS IN MY MIND I WANT TO GET THEM OUT BY GETTIN THE WORK DONE MY HEAD IS FULL BUT MY RIDE IS THERE AND I AM HERE THIS WINTER WHEN WE GET BACK THAT CADDY IS GOIN THRU A MAKE OVER. IT'S GOIN TO BE A EYE CATCHER. GOIN TO HAVE TO BE TO BE IN THE GOODTIMES LINE UP.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 14 2007, 08:26 AM~8996559
> *THERE'S SO MANY IDEAS IN MY MIND I WANT TO GET THEM OUT BY GETTIN THE WORK DONE MY HEAD IS FULL BUT MY RIDE IS THERE AND I AM HERE THIS WINTER WHEN WE GET BACK THAT CADDY IS GOIN THRU A MAKE OVER. IT'S GOIN TO BE A EYE CATCHER. GOIN TO HAVE TO BE TO BE IN THE GOODTIMES LINE UP.
> *


your motivation is there homie,and that's what jumpstarts everything :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 14 2007, 07:11 AM~8996534
> *It's gonna be a GOOD year,we gotta make up for lost time.
> Yeah Chuck it took a lil while but once I seen that ride from West Covina I knew it was it.I seen you already posted it in the other forum so.............Fuck I think I'm in love ,sunroof y todo
> Wow great comeup homie
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE, GONNA DO FEW MORE THINGS BEFORE I SHIP HER TO COLORADO.....BUT I HEAR YOU, IM IN LOVE TOO.........THEN ITS FROM THE SGV TOO.....DAMN HOMIE SHE WAS WAITING FOR ME!!! IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!!! GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 14 2007, 07:38 AM~8996584
> *your motivation is there homie,and that's what jumpstarts everything :thumbsup:
> *


*YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT THAT HOMIE....... :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking good GOODTIMES .WE need to get together and hang out.Cant forget my homies from RO either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 14 2007, 10:09 AM~8996870
> *Looking good GOODTIMES .WE need to get together and hang out.Cant forget my homies from RO either.
> *


Yeah let's do it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8996917
> *Yeah let's do it :biggrin:
> *


when??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU CAN DO IT......................YOU CAN DO IT ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 14 2007, 08:16 AM~8996541
> *I AM SICK OF TALKIN I AM READY TO START DOIN THE DAMN THING. 2 MORE MONTHS THEN ITS ON WINTER OR NOT. IF THE SUN IS SHININ I WILL BE ON THE ROAD.
> *



HIT ME UP HOMIE I WILL ROLL WITH I AM LIKE THE POST OFFICE RAIN SNOW OR SHINE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:11 AM~8997180
> *HIT ME UP HOMIE I WILL ROLL WITH I AM LIKE THE POST OFFICE RAIN SNOW OR SHINE
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT..............COLORADO LOVE!!! *


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:11 AM~8997180
> *HIT ME UP HOMIE I WILL ROLL WITH I AM LIKE THE POST OFFICE RAIN SNOW OR SHINE
> *


COO WE GOIN TO HAVE COLORADO DOIN THIS YEAR ROUND THEN....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 10:19 AM~8996920
> *when??
> *


where???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT?

WHO?

LOL..........................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

whats cracken paulito?????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FUCKEN RAIDERS.............. :uh: :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 14 2007, 03:02 PM~8998149
> *WHAT?
> 
> WHO?
> ...


Don't get hurt because were gonna put these lows to the street and your in the sand :cheesy: Just kidding homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 14 2007, 02:41 PM~8998035
> *
> THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT..............COLORADO LOVE!!!
> *


SHIT HOMIE I ROLL 13S IN A SNOW STORM THATS WHAT YOU LIVE IN CO YOU ADAPT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 14 2007, 02:44 PM~8998047
> *COO WE GOIN TO HAVE COLORADO DOIN THIS YEAR ROUND THEN....
> *


U LET ME I AM DOWN TO ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 02:53 PM~8998103
> *where???
> *


I say Pueblo :biggrin: It's the mid way point from Springs to La Junta. Besides Pueblo gets the warmest weather!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 14 2007, 07:26 AM~8996472
> *WELL HERE SHE IS...(MISTIE BLUE 63 SS) COMMING TO COLORADO REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC FAMILY FOR 2008... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Look'n good chuckieboy13.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 14 2007, 09:50 PM~9001659
> *Look'n good chuckieboy13.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*gracias homie............much appreciated!!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 06:18 PM~8999593
> *Don't get hurt because were gonna put these lows to the street and your in the sand :cheesy: Just kidding homie
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE, ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: ....GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS DOING SOMTHING OUT THERE BEFORE THE SHITTY WEATHER GETS THERE!!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY SHOULDN'T YOU BE GOING TO WORK ESE I FORGOT YOUR THA BOSS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GET BACK TO WORK PINCHE WRINKLES................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 15 2007, 05:57 AM~9003249
> *HEY ROY SHOULDN'T YOU BE GOING TO WORK ESE I FORGOT YOUR THA BOSS :biggrin:
> *


don't trip potato chip,I'll be there when I'm there  
What up Ranger Wrinkles?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 14 2007, 10:49 PM~9001645
> *I say Pueblo :biggrin: It's the mid way point from Springs to La Junta. Besides Pueblo gets the warmest weather!
> *


thats what I was thinking :cheesy: whats up who else is down to roll to Pueblo??it's supposed to be nice this weekend :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i will roll what time and where


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IF IT HAPPENS IN PUEBLO TAKE SOME FOTOS I WANNA SEE ALL THA RYDERS REPEN THA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2....................WHAT WRINKS SAID, TAKE FLIKAS................


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

que ondas guey (chucks, i see you ese)...i see the colorado thread is getting hit more frequently huh??big Q-VO to all the Colorado Riders and especially to my GOODTIMES carnales out there...what up roy roy??save some pisto for us homie :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Screw that my shit is locked in the Garage. Its to freakin cold. And you know this shit aint gonna let up till May. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 15 2007, 12:23 PM~9005169
> *Screw that my shit is locked in the Garage. Its to freakin cold. And you know this shit aint gonna let up till May.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: What's a car for if u ain't gonna drive it? Cold doesn't hurt a ride homie, I could see if it were snow'n, but come on now. :angry: 

Fuck it ROLLERZONLY will cruise 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GO HERE TO PURCHASE
HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2007, 08:01 AM~9003544
> *thats what I was thinking :cheesy: whats up who else is down to roll to Pueblo??it's supposed to be nice this weekend :0
> *


We got the buy in from ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, and Traditions. What's up ROy, where u at?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So whats going on.Cruz or a little get together to party.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 02:35 PM~9006787
> *We got the buy in from ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, and Traditions. What's up ROy, where u at?
> *


HAPPY B-DAY BIG DOGG !!!!! YOUR AN OLD FUCKER


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 15 2007, 04:22 PM~9007060
> *HAPPY B-DAY BIG DOGG !!!!! YOUR AN OLD FUCKER
> *



:angry: Fucker Tone! That ain't right, I didn't think 21 was old :biggrin: 

Where u been bROm Vegas? haha :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9008123
> *:angry: Fucker Tone! That ain't right, I didn't think 21 was old :biggrin:
> 
> Where u been bROm Vegas? haha :0
> *


Happy 38th Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy B day Homie.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys maken plans for this weekend.Dont forget there is ufc saturday on ppv.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 15 2007, 06:37 PM~9008659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DID SOMEBODY SAY 2008 ??? JUST A PEEK !!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 15 2007, 07:01 PM~9008922
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY 2008 ??? JUST A PEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZONLY 719 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:02 PM~9009623
> *<span style='color:red'>ROther!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 15 2007, 08:01 PM~9008922
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY 2008 ??? JUST A PEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck'n Tony, no sneak peeks bRO. That fucker is going to be the baddest bomb around our area! 


Now u make we wanna show a sneak peak of the Impala :0 






...........................................But I ain't gonna do it!!!!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 15 2007, 06:43 PM~9008220
> *Happy 38th Sean  :thumbsup:
> *



Ha ha that's ok Roy, I'm still 2 years younger than you! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9008493
> *You guys maken plans for this weekend.Dont forget there is ufc saturday on ppv.
> *



Damn it, I forgot. We can watch it a Buffalo Bill wild wings. I can reserve some tables for a shit load of us. Who is down to go 4 a cruise, and then watch UFC together?


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO.........


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9010177
> *Fuck'n Tony, no sneak peeks bRO. That fucker is going to be the baddest bomb around our area!
> Now u make we wanna show a sneak peak of the Impala  :0
> ...........................................But I ain't gonna do it!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:
> *


OK NO MORE UNTILL SUMMER....WE WILL LET EVERONE JUST WONDER!! :biggrin: AND STILL ON TOP FOR THE 2008...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 10:02 PM~9010215
> *Damn it, I forgot. We can watch it a Buffalo Bill wild wings. I can reserve some tables for a shit load of us. Who is down to go 4 a cruise, and then watch UFC together?
> *


I want to go but if I take my ride I ain't gonna drink any beer because I'd still have to drive it home  I'll probably be in Pueblo for sure in the elco with my woman


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 10:02 PM~9010215
> *Damn it, I forgot. We can watch it a Buffalo Bill wild wings. I can reserve some tables for a shit load of us. Who is down to go 4 a cruise, and then watch UFC together?
> *


I AM DOWN WHERE WHEN AND STARTING WHEN


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2007, 09:12 PM~9010299
> *I want to go but if I take my ride I ain't gonna drink any beer because I'd still have to drive it home  I'll probably be in Pueblo for sure in the elco with my woman
> *


Whats up homie?? u think my ride looks good on knock offs... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE FINAL RIDE_@Oct 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9010439
> *Whats up homie?? u think my ride looks good on knock offs... :biggrin:
> *


looks a lot better


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009623
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZONLY 719 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im already getting the fight at my house.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 16 2007, 12:11 AM~9011310
> *Im already getting the fight at my house.
> *


so no cruising Sat??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 PM~9010177
> *Fuck'n Tony, no sneak peeks bImpala*  :0
> ...........................................But I ain't gonna do it!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 oh happy b day by the way :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2007, 12:12 AM~9011314
> *so no cruising Sat??
> *


Dont no.I had plans to watch the fight at home.What are you doing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 16 2007, 12:14 AM~9011332
> *Dont no.I had plans to watch the fight at home.What are you doing?
> *


Gonna cruise my whip no matter what


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2007, 12:15 AM~9011337
> *Gonna cruise my whip no matter what
> *



Ill have to see whats up........... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9011349
> *Ill have to see whats up........... :biggrin:
> *


I hate for you to see from the sidelines while I'm on the blvd :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2007, 12:18 AM~9011351
> *I hate for you to see from the sidelines while I'm on the blvd :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 16 2007, 12:19 AM~9011358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...MOST HATED, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND ALL THE OTHER CLUBS AND RIDERS....I SEE SOME PRETTY CLEAN RIDES COMMING FOR 2008..KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN ......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

OH YEA AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLER719ER...HOPE YOU DIDNT POUND TO MANY AND IF YOU DID , FUCK IT YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE..........


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

good morning colorado from RO719


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUENOS DIAS HOMIE............


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.............KEEPEN COLORADO AT THE TOP........................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT... WHATS UP COLORADO....

YOUS OUT HAVIN GOODTIMES....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 16 2007, 01:01 AM~9011608
> *OH YEA AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLER719ER...HOPE YOU DIDNT POUND TO MANY AND IF YOU DID , FUCK IT YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE..........
> *



Muchos Gracias bRO! I didn't drink shit, had to catch a flight this morning at 8:05am :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9011349
> *Ill have to see whats up........... :biggrin:
> *



Fine him Larry :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 16 2007, 08:38 PM~9018048
> *Fine him Larry :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT... COLORADO... WHATS UP GOODTIMES C.C. AND R.O. , DA BIG X, AND MOSTHATED. AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS IN CO.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up RO4LIFE 719!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:02 PM~9009623
> *<span style='color:red'>Me and my bROther Lorenzo AKA ~ RO 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 16 2007, 10:08 PM~9019376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was u?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

oh nevermind hahaha


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

STILL 4 SALE!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FIRME ASS PICTURES FOO......LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD GOODTIMES!!!! DAMN AND I CANT BELIEVE THAT NAVI AINT GONE YET ESE.......MAYBE BECAUSE ITS CLOSE TO THE HOLIDAYS SO NO FERIA$$$!!!! WELL KEEP REPEN AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP CHUCKS THE GUYS WHO ACTUALLY GET TO SLEEP OUT HERE FINALLY AWAKE. I BEEN UP THE WHOLE NIGHT...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 16 2007, 11:49 PM~9019971
> *WHATS UP CHUCKS THE GUYS WHO ACTUALLY GET TO SLEEP OUT HERE FINALLY AWAKE. I BEEN UP THE WHOLE NIGHT...
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE....IM A PINCHE NIGHT OWL.......GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I WAS JUST FLIPPEN THREW SOME OLD POST FROM 2 YEARS AGO AND I FOUND THIS ONE!!! THE HOMIE THAT WROTE ME THIS WAS FROM (INDIVIDUALS CC LOS ANGELES)..VATO MAKES A REALLY SOLID POINT AND I JUST THOUGHT ID POST IF FOR MY GOODTIMERS TO READ!! DAMN GOODTIMERS WE HAVE COME A LONG WAY IN COLORADO.........GOODTIMES CC CHUCKS*  

My advice CHUCKIE,Dont look for them,Let them find you homie.
I have ALOT of respect for GOODTIMES,they have history and tradition,keeo that going by riding with Real ridas that know and RESPECT the game.
When you Recrute,you take the chance of ending up with half ass members that just got into lowriding cause they saw "The Games"New Video or someone that just wants alittle fame and will be out the game just as fast as they came in!
Just my .02 Homie,Good luck with your chapter. 

*LET THE GOODTIMES ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL............................ *:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> [
> 
> /quot
> 
> wheres the pic when it all came off..............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 16 2007, 10:16 PM~9018846
> *TTT... COLORADO... WHATS UP GOODTIMES C.C. AND R.O. , DA BIG X, AND MOSTHATED. AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS IN CO.
> *


Whatz crackin' homie!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 17 2007, 05:13 AM~9020534
> *I WAS JUST FLIPPEN THREW SOME OLD POST FROM 2 YEARS AGO AND I FOUND THIS ONE!!! THE HOMIE THAT WROTE ME THIS WAS FROM (INDIVIDUALS CC LOS ANGELES)..VATO MAKES A REALLY SOLID POINT AND I JUST THOUGHT ID POST IF FOR MY GOODTIMERS TO READ!! DAMN GOODTIMERS WE HAVE COME A LONG WAY IN COLORADO.........GOODTIMES CC  CHUCKS
> 
> My advice CHUCKIE,Dont look for them,Let them find you homie.
> ...


THATS SOME DEEP SHIT CHUCK'S AND YOU ARE DOIN EXACTLY THAT HOMIE. 

THE BUMPS IN THE ROAD WILL HAPPEN AND GOODTIMES C.C. IS GOIN TO CRUISE RIGHT THRU THEM LIKE NOTHIN....  

ITS GOODTIMES TIL I DIE AND MY CAR GOES TO MY KIDS THEN THEY WILL REPRESENT.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So is anyone still getting together this weekend?I cant roll my car because my hood will be getting repainted and doing a little stuff here and there.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy whats up?Havent seen you on line lately. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 17 2007, 11:25 AM~9022593
> *Roy whats up?Havent seen you on line lately. :biggrin:
> *


*YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE, THAT FUCKER BEEN HIDEING OUT HA!!! *:biggrin: * WHERE YOU AT ROY ROY, YOU PUTTING IN OVER TIME AT WORK OH QUE HOMIE????*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i havent heard anything either so i guess we will see


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm here fuckers just been into work and trying to cut some newfound bills down....it's all GOOD though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ITS GETTING CLOSER ......THE CHAMP IS ABOUT TO RETURN, SO GET YOUR FAVORITE STICK READY ESE..... (NEXT)...LOL.........GOODTIMES CC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man I need the money sad to say but the caddy gots to go.8,500 video below pm me for more info
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGzxukihkto


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 17 2007, 09:07 PM~9027054
> *ITS GETTING CLOSER ......THE CHAMP IS ABOUT TO RETURN, SO GET YOUR FAVORITE STICK READY ESE..... (NEXT)...LOL.........GOODTIMES CC
> *


WINING ONE GAME DOESNT MAKE YOU THA CHAMP CHUCK :biggrin: ILL BE READY HOMIE


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT.... COLORADO AND GOODTIMES


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 18 2007, 04:35 AM~9028517
> *WINING ONE GAME DOESNT MAKE YOU THA CHAMP CHUCK :biggrin: ILL BE READY HOMIE
> *


*DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE, ILL BE READY ESE!!!! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ON YOUR AVITAR ............PINCHE WRINKLES HOMIE, YOU NEED TO GET HOME ESE!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT. BEFORE I GO EAT.. AND CHUCKS DONT FORGET THE COMPETITION GOT A LIL TOUGHER CUZ YOU WILL HAVE TO PLAY ME TOO......LOL....GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 18 2007, 07:19 AM~9028675
> *Good morning CO
> *



What's good Fe? I'm back in Colorado Homie, I'll be by the shop today or tomorROw.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I HEAR YOU MAC...............YOU READY ESE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 18 2007, 08:13 AM~9029174
> *What's good Fe? I'm back in Colorado Homie, I'll be by the shop today or tomorROw.
> *


What it iz Prez? I'll be there homie. Did you check out that thing that we talked about


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 18 2007, 08:17 PM~9034107
> *What it iz Prez? I'll be there homie. Did you check out that thing that we talked about
> *


Yeah, that's what's up! I'll dROw. Call me if u ain't heard from me by 1:00. Sometimes I forget shit!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT. COLORADO... LATE NITE CREW IN IRAQ SHUTTIN DOWN SHOP... 6:22 AM.. NOW ITS ALMOST TIME FOR THE DAY CREW TO WAKE UP. 
GOODTIMES C.C. GOODNITE COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9034651
> *TTT. COLORADO... LATE NITE CREW IN IRAQ SHUTTIN DOWN SHOP... 6:22 AM.. NOW ITS ALMOST TIME FOR THE DAY CREW TO WAKE UP.
> GOODTIMES C.C. GOODNITE COLORADO RIDERS
> *



Good night bRO! Don't let chuckieboy 13 sleep to close! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*

Sup we gonna take that Impi out 4 a cruise? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 18 2007, 09:38 PM~9034795
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME
> 
> Sup we gonna take that Impi out 4 a cruise? :cheesy:
> *


tomorrow and Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 18 2007, 08:36 PM~9034774
> *Good night bRO! Don't let chuckieboy 13 sleep to close! :0
> *


OH WELL NOT TIRED ENOUGH YET... HE'S ALWAYS TRYIN BUT I MAY BE IN IRAQ BUT THATS STILL A NO GO.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 18 2007, 08:36 PM~9034774
> *Good night bRO! Don't let chuckieboy 13 sleep to close! :0
> *


*Orale.....Its like that ESA............. *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CHUCK I SEE YOU DOGG


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACAKEN COLORADO.......GOODTIMES COLORADO RELOADING.....I PICKED UP SOMTHING ELSE I THOUGHT WE MIGHT NEED GOODTIMERS....* "CAN YOU SAY NO CHIPPERS"........ </span>:biggrin:

[B<span style=\'color:blue\'>](TRUUCHA COMMEN TO COLORADO..........)[/B] :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 06:41 AM~9028759
> *DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE, ILL BE READY ESE!!!! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ON YOUR AVITAR ............PINCHE WRINKLES HOMIE, YOU NEED TO GET HOME ESE!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT GETTING HOME  JUST 2 MORE MONTHS DOGG MY FINGER IS ITCHING FOR THAT SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9035782
> *WHATS CRACAKEN COLORADO.......GOODTIMES COLORADO RELOADING.....I PICKED UP SOMTHING ELSE I THOUGHT WE MIGHT NEED GOODTIMERS.... "CAN YOU SAY NO CHIPPERS"........ </span>:biggrin:
> 
> [B<span style=\'color:blue\'>](TRUUCHA COMMEN TO COLORADO..........)* :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE ALMOST THERE DOG............GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*YOU KNOW I HAD TO DO IT FOR THE GOODTIMERS WRINKLES..........* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

LET'S DO THA DAMN THANG DOGG GOODTIMES TTMFT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 18 2007, 10:54 PM~9035869
> *LET'S DO THA DAMN THANG DOGG GOODTIMES TTMFT
> *


*ITS ALREADY IN THW WORKS WRINKS...DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE.....2008* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chuckieboy13, Nothing But Trouble

IS THAT THE HOMIE NOTHING BUT TROUBLE I SEE IN COLORADO......WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, YOU READY FOR 2008!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 17 2007, 05:13 AM~9020534
> *I WAS JUST FLIPPEN THREW SOME OLD POST FROM 2 YEARS AGO AND I FOUND THIS ONE!!! THE HOMIE THAT WROTE ME THIS WAS FROM (INDIVIDUALS CC LOS ANGELES)..VATO MAKES A REALLY SOLID POINT AND I JUST THOUGHT ID POST IF FOR MY GOODTIMERS TO READ!! DAMN GOODTIMERS WE HAVE COME A LONG WAY IN COLORADO.........GOODTIMES CC  CHUCKS
> 
> My advice CHUCKIE,Dont look for them,Let them find you homie.
> ...


MUCH PROPS 2 OUR COLORADO CHAPTER DAMAGE WILL BE DONE 2008!!! GOOD TIMES IS HERE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP NOTHING BUT TROUBLE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AH SHIT! GOTTA GET TO WORK HOMIES THEY CAUGHT ME ON THA NET


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 10:58 PM~9035900
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chuckieboy13, Nothing But Trouble
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW ME HOMMIE WERE I SEE GOOD TIMES IM THERE CANT WAIT TILL YOU HOMMIES COME BACK HOME MIGHT NEED 2 TAKE ANOTHER TRIP OUT THERE 2 GET MY DRINK ON WITH THE HOMMIES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 18 2007, 11:05 PM~9035966
> *WUS SUP NOTHING BUT TROUBLE
> *


CHILLIN HOMMIE JUST PASSING BY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 18 2007, 11:05 PM~9035961
> *MUCH PROPS 2 OUR COLORADO CHAPTER DAMAGE WILL BE DONE 2008!!! GOOD TIMES IS HERE
> *


*THATS RIGHT HOMIE, WE COMMING FOR DOS MIL "OJO".....GOODTIMES CC RIDAZ........................2008*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 18 2007, 11:08 PM~9035985
> *YOU KNOW ME HOMMIE WERE I SEE GOOD TIMES IM THERE CANT WAIT TILL YOU HOMMIES COME BACK HOME MIGHT NEED 2 TAKE ANOTHER TRIP OUT THERE 2 GET MY DRINK ON WITH THE HOMMIES
> *


*WELL YOU KNOW YOU ALWAYS WELCOME HOMIE IN COLORADO FOO!!! I CANT WAIT TO TAKE A TRIP BACK HOME...SUNNY CALIFONIA......GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 11:13 PM~9036035
> *WELL YOU KNOW YOU ALWAYS WELCOME HOMIE IN COLORADO FOO!!! I CANT WAIT TO TAKE A TRIP BACK HOME...SUNNY CALIFONIA......GOODTIMES CC
> *


YOU KNOW THE VALLE HAS A BED 4 YOU HOMMIE NOW SHOOT UR SELF AND GET UR ASS OVER HERE WE STILL HAVE TIME 2 CRUISE THE 65 AND 63 HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 11:10 PM~9036008
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, WE COMMING FOR DOS MIL "OJO".....GOODTIMES CC RIDAZ........................2008
> *


THE UNDER DOWGS ARE HERE 2 PLAY :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

JUST STOPING THRU TO SAY WHATS UP TO THE CO RIDERS ROLLERZ ONLY MOST HATED THE BIG X AND GOOTIMES KEEP IT POPPIN AND LETS ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9035782
> *WHATS CRACAKEN COLORADO.......GOODTIMES COLORADO RELOADING.....I PICKED UP SOMTHING ELSE I THOUGHT WE MIGHT NEED GOODTIMERS.... "CAN YOU SAY NO CHIPPERS"........ </span>:biggrin:
> 
> [B<span style=\'color:blue\'>](TRUUCHA COMMEN TO COLORADO..........)* :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :biggrin: that's the way to do it homie...pinche chucks...ttt GOODTIMERS  YA SABES THE BIG GT UP IN THIS BIIIIIIIIIIATCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

also wanted to say what's up to all the colorado riders who are still dippin the streets and flying their plaques even in the bad weather...can't wait till we get back...just wanted to know, but who's gonna be dippin this weekend  ??rollerz, x, most hated???i know my GOODTIMERS will be out there que no??especially pinche roy roy :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 19 2007, 01:10 AM~9036419
> *JUST STOPING THRU TO SAY WHATS UP TO THE CO RIDERS ROLLERZ ONLY MOST HATED THE BIG X AND GOOTIMES KEEP IT POPPIN AND LETS ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *


*COLORADO............ROLLEN HARD FOR 2008................ *:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 19 2007, 01:35 AM~9036486
> *also wanted to say what's up to all the colorado riders who are still dippin the streets and flying their plaques even in the bad weather...can't wait till we get back...just wanted to know, but who's gonna be dippin this weekend   ??rollerz, x, most hated???i know my GOODTIMERS will be out there que no??especially pinche roy roy :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT KIKYASO..................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

they'll be 2 MOST HATED plaques flying this weekend one in LJ and maybe on in Pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin: *HERE IS MY 2003 GSXR750 FOR SALE $8000 OBO COLORADO!!! WHAT IT DOOOO!!! HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 19 2007, 04:17 AM~9036744
> *they'll be 2 MOST HATED plaques flying this weekend one in LJ and maybe on in Pueblo :biggrin:
> *


*DO WHAT IT DO MOST HATED CC....REP THAT LOWRIDER SHIIIIIITTTT HOMIES!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ill be rollin this weekend in Lj even with no hood on.They just see a little more chrome from the engine. :biggrin: Whats up CO RIDERS?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 19 2007, 05:31 AM~9036877
> *Ill be rollin this weekend in Lj even with no hood on.They just see a little more chrome from the engine. :biggrin: Whats up CO RIDERS?
> *


*DAMN LIKE THAT!!!! WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 19 2007, 06:04 AM~9036805
> *:biggrin: HERE IS MY 2003 GSXR750 FOR SALE $8000 OBO COLORADO!!!  WHAT IT DOOOO!!! HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED?
> 
> 
> ...


Not being a hater, but Damn chuckieboy13, you are a little high priced on this one. I have been riding these bikes for 8 years homie. Ask RO4LIFE 719 as well. He been riding with me, stunting like fuck in the streets. You might get $5,500 at the most for it. Just my .02

I am selling my 2004 GSXR-750 in the paper right now for $5,000 Firm. It has very low miles too.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 19 2007, 09:39 AM~9037980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Custom Kandy Brandy Wine paint, custom Ostrich covered seats, frame sliders, Yoshimura exhaust.

$5000.00 Firm


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 19 2007, 08:34 AM~9037954
> *LOWRIDER DOGGY, IT WAS JUST A SPUR OF THE MOMENT THING WHEN I BOUGHT IT BUT NOT IN HURRY TO SELL IT EITHER....WAY TO BUST ME OUT THOUGH DOGGIE*  *.....GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALE AND ILL SEE WHAT IT DO.......... GRACIAS HOMIE....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HEY FES YOU FORGET WHERE THE SHOP WAS HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AWHILE FE SAYS WHATS UP :twak: :twak:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

just woke up so GOODMORNIN COLORADO.... DAMN CHUCKS YOU THE MAN DOGGIE.. 
2008 IS DEFINITELY GOIN TO BE OFF THE CHAIN GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 19 2007, 05:04 AM~9036805
> *:biggrin: HERE IS MY 2003 GSXR750 FOR SALE $8000 OBO COLORADO!!!  WHAT IT DOOOO!!! HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED?
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD..........</span>*I JUST SOLD THE BIKE TODAY, AND NO I DIDNT GET $8000 FOR IT EITHER...BUT ITS GONE, DID GET CLOSE TO WHAT I WANTED FOR IT **.......RO WE GOOD HOMIE....DONT TRIP I DONT HAVE 8 YEARS RIDING EXPIERENCE...WAS JUST TRYING TO MAKE MY PAPER BACK ESE....GRACIAS AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALES HOMIE......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN GREG DOG.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 19 2007, 10:28 AM~9038303
> *HEY FES YOU FORGET WHERE THE SHOP WAS HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AWHILE FE SAYS WHATS UP :twak:  :twak:
> *


I was about to stop by there the other day... but I just went home!!! :biggrin: I'll go over there soon!!! I'm just layin' low plotting my next move!!!  Tell Fe I said Whaaat it Dew!!! Itz goin' to be a hot summer in '08!!! :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 09:53 AM~8907005
> *As far as haters the Goodtimes are talking about....we aint talking about other clubs just people that have been close to us and turned thier backs when the times got tuff instead of sticking in it through the long haul like a soldier.I can speak on part of my whole club when I say we respect as well as admire the heart some of the other riders are displaying.We do need to come together and do more displays of Unity together.But there will always be those people that disassociate themselves with the Unity and create problems out of jealousy and envy.As long as there are people displaying what they have there is always gonna be someone that can't have it,and be jealous of it and therefore be called a hater..............On a GOOD note Colorado is blowing the fuck up and the riders are coming alive....GOOD to see this big of a step up here in the Rockies.....Big ups to all the clubs putting it down and putting CO on the map....We don't just have the LRM show here for nothing.A lot of states lost thier show.We still have ours because the admiration of lowriders is still here.Let's keep it that way and respect our fellow riders and blow this Lifestyle up :thumbsup:
> *


*TTT.......................................GOODTIMERS WE GO.............. *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 19 2007, 11:06 AM~9038642
> *SOLD..........</span>I JUST SOLD THE BIKE TODAY, AND NO I DIDNT GET $8000 FOR IT EITHER...BUT ITS GONE, DID GET CLOSE TO WHAT I WANTED FOR IT .......RO WE GOOD HOMIE....DONT TRIP I DONT HAVE 8 YEARS RIDING EXPIERENCE...WAS JUST TRYING TO MAKE MY PAPER BACK ESE....GRACIAS AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALES HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad to hear U sold the bike. I am not having the same luck so far, but it's cool, not bothering me, besides taking up more space.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO........................ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2007, 11:02 AM~9039076
> *I was about to stop by there the other day... but I just went home!!! :biggrin: I'll go over there soon!!! Itz goin' to be a hot summer in '08!!! :yes:
> *


 :0 ........................................................


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 19 2007, 08:27 PM~9042673
> *WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO........................ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


What's Going on CHuck.....hey before you come back, go to baghdad and bring my Caprice and the 13's :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 19 2007, 09:05 PM~9042926
> *What's Going on CHuck.....hey before you come back, go to baghdad and bring my Caprice and the 13's :biggrin:
> *


YOU LEFT IT OUT HERE ON 13'S HOMIE............... :biggrin: ILL TRY HOMIE, BUT WE NEED TO SEE IF IT FITS IN THE CONNEX DOGGIE.......  GOODTIMES CC


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: just droped in to say whats up to all the Colorado riders


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

PASSING THRU TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL THA GOODTIMERS AND THA CO RIDAZ GOT TO GET TO WORK NOW


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

just droping thru to says whats up co


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wuts good to all the COLORADO Riders wheres everyone from anybody from southeast colorado??? My monte aint nothing yet but theres a couple pics of it in my signature


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9043685
> *:wave: just droped in to say whats up to all the Colorado riders
> *


*WHATS THE HAPS HOMIE.........GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 19 2007, 11:36 PM~9043938
> *Wuts good to all the COLORADO Riders wheres everyone from anybody from southeast colorado???  My monte aint nothing yet but theres a couple pics of it in my signature
> *


*WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOGGY??? HOWS THAT MONTE COMMING ALONG HOMIE?....KEEP US POSTED!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2007, 11:03 PM~9043759
> *PASSING THRU TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL THA GOODTIMERS AND THA CO RIDAZ  GOT TO GET TO WORK NOW
> *


*GET TO WORK PINCHE WRINKLES...............GOODTIMES *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 19 2007, 11:31 PM~9043909
> *just droping thru to says whats up co
> *


*WHATS GOING DOWN TRADITIONS CC..............QUE IY DE NEUVO HOMIE????*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................COLORADO LOWRIDERS.........................TTT


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 19 2007, 11:36 PM~9043938
> *Wuts good to all the COLORADO Riders wheres everyone from anybody from southeast colorado???  My monte aint nothing yet but theres a couple pics of it in my signature
> *


That Monte is looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to Paul,Jerry,and Mando for thier help getting my ride into the garage last night.Much appreciated homies


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO? i haven't been on for a minute. just trying to make some moves on my ride. what up Rich, Fe, Goodtimers,the big X (sorry i haven't got with you Fes, shits been hectic) we will hook up though soon.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 AM~9044896
> *whats good CO? i haven't been on for a minute. just trying to make some moves on my ride. what up Rich, Fe, Goodtimers,the big X (sorry i haven't got with you Fes, shits been hectic) we will hook up though soon.
> *


It's all good Chris do what you got to do!!! Take care of you biz homie!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 AM~9044896
> *whats good CO? i haven't been on for a minute. just trying to make some moves on my ride. what up Rich, Fe, Goodtimers,the big X (sorry i haven't got with you Fes, shits been hectic) we will hook up though soon.
> *


whats up chris whats up co


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWWWWW COLORADO !!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 20 2007, 10:34 AM~9045119
> *WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWWWWWW COLORADO !!!!!!!
> *


What Da Fuck Chuck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO.....NEW RIDES, SOLID MEMBERS ,AND ON A MISSION FOR 2008......RELOADING*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?The suns out the weathers warm so time to go and rep that MOST HATED.Time to dippppppp my 63.Talk later......... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 20 2007, 10:33 AM~9045333
> *Whats up?The suns out the weathers warm so time to go and rep that MOST HATED.Time to dippppppp my 63.Talk later......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT HOMIE DIP YO SHIT AND FLY THAT PLAQUE WITH PRIDE IN THAT RIDE........


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up Ray? how you doin GOODTIMER?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN MILKWEED. HOW IS LIFE ON THE OTHER SIDE.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 20 2007, 08:11 AM~9044896
> *whats good CO? i haven't been on for a minute. just trying to make some moves on my ride. what up Rich, Fe, Goodtimers,the big X (sorry i haven't got with you Fes, shits been hectic) we will hook up though soon.
> *


What up Chris, did you get that shit or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9046608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9046608
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*ALMOST THAT TIME ROY ROY...............GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 20 2007, 01:01 AM~9044064
> *WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOGGY??? HOWS THAT MONTE COMMING ALONG HOMIE?....KEEP US POSTED!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Wut up its coming slowly but surely


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm the plaque was all over reppin.MOST HATED all day long.Wheres all my homies at........................... :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 21 2007, 01:43 AM~9049553
> *Damm the plaque was all over reppin.MOST HATED all day long.Wheres all my homies at........................... :cheesy:
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT MOST HATED CC REP YO SHIT ESE.....*


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 20 2007, 07:41 AM~9044698
> *That  Monte is looking good homie. :thumbsup:
> *



Right on thanks ive came so close to selling but i cant its a slow process but it will all pay off in the long run.`


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I rolled my MOST HATED plaque all day yesterday I drove my shit down to Pueblo and put it down over there ask Chuck from RO he seen me what happen to you Chuck I never seen you out after you said you were coming back??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it's been a GOOD season.Big ups to Xquizite for coming out deep as hell.Ruthless as well and success on thier show.Most hated for thier hospitality and coming out with some of the hardest rides in Colorado.Traditions for making a comeback out of nowhere.Rollerz on finally meeting you guys.It's been great,can't wait til next year :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:22 AM~9049918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up big homie how you been? That wether no look to nice it's all raining and shit here they'll be a few more nice days here and there to bust a small cruise. Oh and good looking out on the props homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:22 AM~9049918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ALREADY HOMIE...............DAMN I BETTER LEAVE MY JACKET UNPACKED DOGG BECAUSE IM ABOUT TO FREEZE MY HUEVOS OFF HOMIE....GOT TO LOVE THE WINTERS IN COLORADO.....WELL LOOKS LIKE 2007 COMMING TO AN END....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You ready Chuckster?








we're coming balls out next year dog
Let's max out those Visa's Y Mastercards,shit you only live once


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY YOU UP EARLY HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE.......YOU AINT LIEING, WE RELOADING ESE AND GETTING READY TO KICK OFF 2008 PROPER DOG.....GOODTIMES CC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

3 GOODTIMERS IN THIS FOURM WRINKLES VYNETIME CHUCKIEBOY13


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN FES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 08:42 AM~9049956
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY YOU UP EARLY HOMIE
> *


What up my favorite Ranger,yeah I'm waiting on football to start doggie just kickin it in front of the fireplace watching the snow fall,and daydreaming about Spring homie :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN MOSTHATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma post up some pics of Adan's 63 vert under major construction with a frame off inna bit.he's barely started but that fools putting in major work already.He's trying to get it ready for Cinco


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

MUST BE NICE FUCKER..............WAITING TILL 1200 SO YOU CAN POUND A COLD ONE!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:47 AM~9049973
> *Imma post up some pics of Adan's 63 vert under major construction with a frame off inna bit.he's barely started but that fools putting in major work already.He's trying to get it ready for Cinco
> *


 :thumbsup: *THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT HOMIE.....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 21 2007, 08:47 AM~9049974
> *MUST BE NICE FUCKER..............WAITING TILL 1200 SO YOU CAN POUND A COLD ONE!!!
> *


Yeah I'm sipping on a L.A. County jail Cadillac right now(half Folgers half Hot Chocolate) :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN WRINKS............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:22 AM~9049918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups to you too for holding your club together out here while over half of it was gone serving our country homie!!! And I just woke up and was shocked when I seen the snow!!! :biggrin: What up to everyone else too, I will see you guys next year!!! And hey Roy when I seen you out there at Wal Mart it just looked so weird, cuz I always see you in old school's not new cars... and thatz not a diss, itz a compliment...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:45 AM~9049964
> *What up my favorite Ranger,yeah I'm waiting on football to start doggie just kickin it in front of the fireplace watching the snow fall,and daydreaming about Spring homie :biggrin:
> *


IT MUST BE NICE TO KICK IT AT HOME WIT SOME PISTOS AND WATCH THA FOOTBALL GAME ILL BE WATCHING IT TO AT 9:00 PM IRAQ TIME SO ITS ALREADY SNOWING HUH 2 MORE MONTS DOGG AND ILL BE HOME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's what he's working with


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:49 AM~9049979
> *Yeah I'm sipping on a L.A. County jail Cadillac right now(half Folgers half Hot Chocolate) :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN ESE TWIN TOWER ESTILLO...............PINCHE ROY.... *:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 08:45 AM~9049963
> *WUS CRACKIN FES
> *


What Up big homie!!! Jus chillin' lookin' at the cold snow from inside...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 08:50 AM~9049984
> *Big Ups to you too for holding your club together out here while over half of it was gone serving our country homie!!! And I just woke up and was shocked when I seen the snow!!!  :biggrin:  What up to everyone else too, I will see you guys next year!!! And hey Roy when I seen you out there at Wal Mart it just looked so weird, cuz I always see you in old school's not new cars... and thatz not a diss, itz a compliment...
> *


It's all GOOD homie next year we're gonna have this city on lock.All clubs ...I just want kids to see everyones rides and get the motivation to become a lowrider instead of a Euro or big rim driver...we're on our way.Springs is looking to be the next Espanola :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:50 AM~9049986
> *Here's what he's working with
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS FAMILIAR.... :scrutinize: THATS FIRME HOMIE!!!! MUCH PROPS TO ADAN HOMIE FOR DOING IT BIG FOR 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:53 AM~9049997
> *It's all GOOD homie next year we're gonna have this city on lock.All clubs ...I just want kids to see everyones rides and get the  motivation to become a lowrider instead of a Euro or big rim driver...we're on our way.Springs is looking to be the next Espanola :biggrin:
> *


Damn Right!!!  I don't mind those other cars!!!, but it just ain't me...  13's and switches all day homie!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 07:50 AM~9049984
> *Big Ups to you too for holding your club together out here while over half of it was gone serving our country homie!!! And I just woke up and was shocked when I seen the snow!!!  :biggrin:  What up to everyone else too, I will see you guys next year!!! And hey Roy when I seen you out there at Wal Mart it just looked so weird, cuz I always see you in old school's not new cars... and thatz not a diss, itz a compliment...
> *


FES YOU COULDNT SAID IT BETTER HOMIE ROY AND THA REST OF THA GOODTIMERS HELD IT DOWN FOR US WHILE WE WERE OVER HERE IN THIS SHITHOLE (IRAQ)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 21 2007, 08:54 AM~9049999
> *LOOKS FAMILIAR.... :scrutinize:  THATS FIRME HOMIE!!!! MUCH PROPS TO ADAN HOMIE FOR DOING IT BIG FOR 2008 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he got it in Califas the same weekend I picked up my ride in Vegas....GOODTIMES all over the map homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 08:46 AM~9049967
> *WUS CRACKIN MOSTHATED
> *


nada just chillen at work right now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 08:56 AM~9050005
> *FES YOU COULDNT SAID IT BETTER HOMIE ROY AND THA REST OF THA GOODTIMERS HELD IT DOWN FOR US WHILE WE WERE OVER HERE IN THIS SHITHOLE (IRAQ)
> *


I know itz got to suck out there... But atleast you get to stack some cheese up!!! gotta look at the positives you know!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY EVERY BODY YOU LIKE MY NEW AVATAR
<---------------------


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 08:57 AM~9050007
> *nada just chillen at work right now
> *


What up big dog
we need to get together and throw some bowling balls and toss a few beers down this winter.We should do a lowrider get together with all the clubs at an alley just to stay tight over this winter.
Just a thought,we're always down for GOOD :biggrin: TIMES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 07:57 AM~9050007
> *nada just chillen at work right now
> *


DAMN HOMIE ON A SUNDAY YOU MUST BE GETTING PAID DOUBLE OVERTIME :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:00 AM~9050017
> *What up big dog
> we need to get together and throw some bowling balls and toss a few beers down this winter.We should do a lowrider get together with all the clubs at an alley just to stay tight over this winter.
> Just a thought,we're always down for GOOD  :biggrin: TIMES
> *


If you guys are goin' BOWLING im down!!! Don't forget to call me Roy... I don't know why but I love goin' bowling and gettin' shit faced in the process... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 08:59 AM~9050010
> *HEY EVERY BODY YOU LIKE MY NEW AVATAR
> <---------------------
> *


you a fool Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

DAMN PG. 187 :guns: TURCHA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 09:02 AM~9050025
> *If you guys are goin' BOWLING im down!!! Don't forget to call me Roy... I don't know why but I love goin' bowling and gettin' shit faced in the process...  :biggrin:
> *


definately homie...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:00 AM~9050017
> *What up big dog
> we need to get together and throw some bowling balls and toss a few beers down this winter.We should do a lowrider get together with all the clubs at an alley just to stay tight over this winter.
> Just a thought,we're always down for GOOD  :biggrin: TIMES
> *


Me and Jr are just waiting on you to let us know when were down.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY HOW BOUT THEM GREENBAY PACKERS HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:04 AM~9050038
> *Me and Jr are just waiting on you to let us know when were down.
> *


sounds GOOD homie,how bout the week after next? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

For sale for 1200 runs good shifts nice chrome in the engine I'll take some updated pics later on today I just replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket, valve cover gasket and front seal on transmission. Has some chrome under the hood. Pm me if interested


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 21 2007, 09:05 AM~9050039
> *HEY ROY HOW BOUT THEM GREENBAY PACKERS HOMIE
> *


GreenGay Peckers?
They are gonna fall apart dog thier running game is awful,Farve can't keep em alive that long just on his arm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:07 AM~9050045
> *For sale for 1200 runs good shifts nice chrome in the engine I'll take some updated pics later on today I just replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket, valve cover gasket and front seal on transmission. Has some chrome under the hood. Pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


Did Big Cipie evr go to look at it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:06 AM~9050043
> *sounds GOOD homie,how bout the week after next? :cheesy:
> *


just let me know a week ahead so I can take that night off unless your already sure that day is the day you want to do this??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss my LS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:07 AM~9050045
> *For sale for 1200 runs good shifts nice chrome in the engine I'll take some updated pics later on today I just replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket, valve cover gasket and front seal on transmission. Has some chrome under the hood. Pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


If I needed another project, I would surely scoop that up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:08 AM~9050049
> *Did Big Cipie evr go to look at it?
> *


no he never showed up he was gonna buy it as is but since he didn't show I fixed her up I have it at work with me right now I'm gonna take some pics after work and post them up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 09:10 AM~9050057
> *If I needed another project, I would surely scoop that up!!!
> *


you do need another one and this ones a chevy :cheesy: spread the word its pretty clean inside also I just have to get rid of it because I have too many rides I'm gonna hate to see it go but it has to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:09 AM~9050053
> *I miss my LS
> *


when I go up there to go bowling I'll deliver this one to you for an extra 50 bucks because I have to drag the trailer with me unless Jr takes his escalade I'll just drive this and come back with him :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:11 AM~9050062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know you stepped it way up wit the '62 but I love LS's and yours was the hottest G-Body in the Springs!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think anyone has a decent LS in all of Southern Colorado.Your ride should sell quick if someone wants to be different.Don't see those rides everyday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

remember Roy get that visa out and max it out and buy this ls you only live once :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:13 AM~9050075
> *when I go up there to go bowling I'll deliver this one to you for an extra 50 bucks because I have to drag the trailer with me unless Jr takes his escalade I'll just drive this and come back with him :cheesy:
> *


I wish I had the feria for it,My Deuce broke me and now I think I gotta replace the block :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:15 AM~9050085
> *I wish I had the feria for it,My Deuce broke me and now I think I gotta replace the block :angry:
> *


I can get you a 350 engine for probably pretty cheap just needs a cam or I have a 350 out of this caddy I have it has the tbi on it but if you want to carb it you'll have to run an electric fuel pump hit me up I got this shit on lock if I don't have what you want I can get it :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 09:13 AM~9050077
> *I know you stepped it way up wit the '62 but I love LS's and yours was the hottest G-Body in the Springs!!!
> *


Thanks for the props dog,I'm loving the 62,just gotta make it mine and money don't come easy after spending quite a bit this year.I'm hoping to have it sprayed and gutted by next winter.Thinking of a Kandy Purple :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:18 AM~9050103
> *Thanks for the props dog,I'm loving the 62,just gotta make it mine and money don't come easy after spending quite a bit this year.I'm hoping to have it sprayed and gutted by next  winter.Thinking of a Kandy Purple :0
> *


nooooooooooooooooo don't do purple resprayed would be the shit but not purple Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:17 AM~9050097
> *I can get you a 350 engine for probably pretty cheap just needs a cam or I have a 350 out of this caddy I have it has the tbi on it but if you want to carb it you'll have to run an electric fuel pump hit me up I got this shit on lock if I don't have what you want I can get it :0  :0
> *


sounds GOOD homie,gotta do a few more tests to make sure it's the engine but I think it is.PM me the prices you are looking to get and if you do a lay-awy plan :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 AM~9050112
> *sounds GOOD homie,gotta do a few more tests to make sure it's the engine but I think it is.PM me the prices you are looking to get and if you do a lay-awy plan :biggrin:
> *


Your credit is good with MOSTHATED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:18 AM~9050103
> *Thanks for the props dog,I'm loving the 62,just gotta make it mine and money don't come easy after spending quite a bit this year.I'm hoping to have it sprayed and gutted by next  winter.Thinking of a Kandy Purple :0
> *


I know once you get a car you wanna make it yours, but I would leave it like that for one summer atleast!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: That car is sexy as hell!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 AM~9050109
> *nooooooooooooooooo don't do purple resprayed would be the shit but not purple Roy
> *


Why not?It's either that or Kandy Lime Green  
Gotta be loud,and a change


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:21 AM~9050121
> *Why not?It's either that or Kandy Lime Green
> Gotta be loud,and a change
> *


the lime green would be the shit I'm just not into purple I wanted to do a ride lime green. I was gonna respray the elco all patterned out but cash is kind of tight here and it would take a lot of work to disassemble my ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2007, 09:21 AM~9050119
> *I know once you get a car you wanna make it yours, but I would leave it like that for one summer atleast!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: That car is sexy as hell!!!
> *


I am going to leave it like that for this season.Got no coice doggie,my pockets went from deep to having holes. :biggrin: 
The following season it will be done,just don't wanna hear the haters jabbering about how I just "bought my ride"Ya know?
Shit I'm trying to keep this shit a lifestyle here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:21 AM~9050121
> *Why not?It's either that or Kandy Lime Green
> Gotta be loud,and a change
> *


Both those colors would be hot though!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO GOOD TIMES PASSING BY 2 SAY WUS SUP 2 ALL THE RIDERS....  MUCH LOVE 2 OUR COLORADO CHAPTER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 21 2007, 09:25 AM~9050147
> *WUS SUP COLORADO GOOD TIMES PASSING BY 2 SAY WUS SUP 2 ALL THE RIDERS....  MUCH LOVE 2 OUR COLORADO CHAPTER
> *


What up big dog and Pioneer of the 818 Chapter ,thanks for the drive by doggie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:25 AM~9050145
> *I am going to leave it like that for this season.Got no coice doggie,my pockets went from deep to having holes. :biggrin:
> The following season it will be done,just don't wanna hear the haters jabbering about how I just "bought my ride"Ya know?
> Shit I'm trying to keep this shit a lifestyle here
> *


Yea peeps will hate but you have the hottest car in Springs regardless...  I would do the Kandy Lime Green though...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:27 AM~9050154
> *What up big dog and Pioneer of the 818 Chapter ,thanks for the drive by doggie :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMMIE JUST KEEPING UP WITH MY FAMILY HOWS THE WEATHER IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050167
> *CHILLIN HOMMIE JUST KEEPING UP WITH MY FAMILY HOWS THE WEATHER IN THE SPRINGS
> *


our first snow,cold homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:21 AM~9050121
> *Why not?It's either that or Kandy Lime Green
> Gotta be loud,and a change
> *


Kandy Lime Green :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: or purple


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:31 AM~9050172
> *our first snow,cold homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MAN DOWN I WILL STICK 2 THE HEAT HERE IN THE VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2007, 09:36 AM~9050183
> *Kandy Lime Green  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZ_47
What up Roller
you probably remember me by this








It's all good.How you been Tony?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:59 AM~9050262
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZ_47
> What up Roller
> ...


what up vyne tyme, i remember you. i like your new ride. lookin good homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 10:08 AM~9050283
> *what up vyne  tyme, i remember you. i like your new ride. lookin good homie...
> *


thanks dog,I'm just trying to keep up with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:13 AM~9050301
> *thanks dog,I'm just trying to keep up with you guys :biggrin:
> *


as you know it dont happen overnight.alot of time ,money ect..but you have a big jump start on it you can pull that one out and hit the shows tomarrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 10:30 AM~9050368
> *as you know it dont happen overnight.alot of time ,money ect..but you have a big jump start on it you can pull that one out and hit the shows tomarrow
> *


I hear ya on that one,Even though I didn't build this one .Blood,sweat, and tears were shed building and going through the ups and downs of all the rest of the rides it took to get on this level.
On another note you throwing a show this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:56 AM~9050006
> *Yeah he got it in Califas the same weekend I picked up my ride in Vegas....GOODTIMES all over the map homie
> *


*OH DONT TRIP HOMIE WE DOING BIG THINGS ALL OVER FOR 2008....WE JUST A LIL TASTE OF WHATS COMMING FOR 2008......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ.......


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WANT TO SAY WHATS UP CO AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS ROY DAMM EVERY BODY WAS ON HERE TODAY TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS IS HERE TO STAY WAIT TILL NEXT WHEN THE MONTE COMES OUT AND WE WILL ALL ROLL TOGETHER TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF RAIN SNOW OR SHINE LET ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:19 PM~9050873
> *WANT TO SAY WHATS UP CO AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS ROY DAMM EVERY BODY WAS ON HERE TODAY TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS IS HERE TO STAY WAIT TILL NEXT WHEN THE MONTE COMES OUT AND WE WILL ALL ROLL TOGETHER TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF RAIN SNOW OR SHINE LET ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT
> *


you mean your 79 monte or the ls your getting from me?? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 01:27 PM~9051148
> *you mean your 79 monte or the ls your getting from me?? :biggrin:
> *


the 79 for now homie complete redone from tip to tail


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:35 PM~9051184
> *the 79 for now homie complete redone from tip to tail
> *


I'll try to have those pics for you today at around 4:30 cool


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 01:36 PM~9051193
> *I'll try to have those pics for you today at around 4:30 cool
> *


cool homie thank you


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* impala63*

What's good Homie?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

When we are not on 3 wheel, we are on 1 wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up ROLLERZ, and the rest of the Colorado Ryders?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:15 AM~9050085
> *I wish I had the feria for it,My Deuce broke me and now I think I gotta replace the block :angry:
> *


Sell it to me and u won't be broke any more! :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN IN COLORADO BESIDES THE SNOW.........


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 03:50 PM~9051736
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63
> 
> What's good Homie?
> *


Just chillin going to watch denver later and slam some beer.Whats up with you?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy the second week in november would be better for me to roll to the springs.Like the 9th or 10th. :cheesy:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whuts good to all the COlORADO riders? Cold as hell here in the Southeast


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 21 2007, 04:05 PM~9051818
> *Just chillin going to watch denver later and slam some beer.Whats up with you?
> *


Same bRO, hoping for a lil luck tonight, we have to win this one!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 21 2007, 04:02 PM~9051798
> *WHATS GOING DOWN IN COLORADO BESIDES THE SNOW.........
> *



The Raiders getting beat by KC! :biggrin: 

12-10


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that aint even right


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:41 PM~9052248
> *that aint even right
> *



:uh: Sorry bRO, but that is part of living in Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 05:54 PM~9052307
> *:uh: Sorry bRO, but that is part of living in Colorado!!! :biggrin:
> *


tell me that after tonights game,oh my wife is a big time Denver fan,,,I aint hating


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8910419
> *This is how we roll
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

This still makes me laugh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9052324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> This still makes me laugh!!! :biggrin:
> *


that is some funny shit,what up Sean.....let's see a sneak peek on what you working with this winter homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9052323
> *tell me that after tonights game,oh my wife is a big time Denver fan,,,I aint hating
> *



I am not going to feel like talking after tonights game. :angry: We need a damn miracle to win!

It's going to be ugly!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 06:00 PM~9052338
> *I am not going to feel like talking after tonights game. :angry:  We need a damn miracle to win!
> 
> It's going to be ugly!
> *


at least you have the elements(snow) to help


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:58 PM~9052333
> *that is some funny shit,what up Sean.....let's see a sneak peek on what you working with this winter homie :biggrin:
> *



Don't hate either ROy! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 06:06 PM~9052374
> *Don't hate either ROy! :biggrin:
> *


no you didn't break out with tha classic ass Gremlin,when you're ready to trade I'm down just let me know how much money I should throw in :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you probably don't wanna trade but how much for the OG cup/tape holder?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:12 PM~9052405
> *no you didn't break out with tha classic ass Gremlin,when you're ready to trade I'm down just let me know how much money I should throw in :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



It's gonna take at least your Impi, and 5 stacks. That's a deal for a classic Gremlin!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:14 PM~9052417
> *I know you probably don't wanna trade but how much for the OG cup/tape holder?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

as long as I get to keep the cup holder :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*

PM sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn you even have a Red one in the works in the background :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:58 PM~9052333
> *that is some funny shit,what up Sean.....let's see a sneak peek on what you working with this winter homie :biggrin:
> *



On tha real, I don't have anything solid right now. I'm working on it though. It would be much easier if I had the Navi sold!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9052440
> *damn you even have a Red one in the works in the background :0
> *



That's how we roll!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PM replied...damn it might be a wrap
The Gorgeous Gremlin coming to tha big GT Familia :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*

Another PM Sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 06:26 PM~9052476
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME
> 
> Another PM Sent
> *


 :0 back at ya :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:34 PM~9052537
> *:0  back  at ya :biggrin:
> *



Good look'n out Roy!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:23 PM~9052463
> *PM replied...damn it might be a wrap
> The Gorgeous Gremlin coming to tha big GT Familia :biggrin:
> *











HERES A SNEEK PEEK!!! SORRY SEAN!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:08 PM~9052702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Tony, ur not supposed to show the finished product! :angry: 

Sorry ROy, the price just went up to $10k and your Deuce!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 07:13 PM~9052729
> *Damn Tony, ur not supposed to show the finished product! :angry:
> 
> Sorry ROy, the price just went up to $10k and your Deuce!
> *


 :wow: I'm stacking the cash as we speak :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME, ROLLERZ_47


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9052746
> *:wow: I'm stacking the cash as we speak :thumbsup:
> *


ONLY IN ONE DOLLAR BILLS...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:20 PM~9052763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I guess the Gremlin found a new home! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dzamn I'll get 1's then
You fools must be going to apaloosa huh


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:22 PM~9052786
> *Dzamn I'll get 1's then
> You fools must be going to apaloosa huh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or hundreds?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:25 PM~9052809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


















WE WILL THROUGH THESE OTHERS IN FOR THE CREW FOR $2000 MORE 1 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn I guess My SGT @ arms and Vice has new rides tambien


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:31 PM~9052837
> *damn I guess My SGT @ arms and Vice has new rides tambien
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So you throwing another show this year Tony?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wooohooo no more 
Chevro"legs" 4 us


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:35 PM~9052863
> *So you throwing another show this year Tony?
> *


YEAH , IM WORKIN ON IT RIGHT NOW.. BIGGER AND BETTER...2008 HOPE TO SEE "GOODTIMES" THERE..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:39 PM~9052884
> *YEAH , IM WORKIN ON IT RIGHT NOW.. BIGGER AND BETTER...2008 HOPE TO SEE "GOODTIMES" THERE..
> *


GOODTIMES will definately be there  
We're having our own show next year too,most likely at the World Arena :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:38 PM~9052878
> *Wooohooo no more
> Chevro"legs" 4 us
> 
> ...












LOOK U CAN ENTER THE GREMLIN.... FULL FRAME OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 06:41 PM~9052902
> *GOODTIMES will definately be there
> We're having our own show next year too,most likely at the World Arena :0
> *


WE WILL BE THERE 4 SURE..LET US KNOW THE DATE..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:29 PM~9052822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Tony ur selling yours and Felix is selling his too. We have no chapter left!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we're still working on it but all the fellas will be back in December so We'll hit you up.What up Felix and Chris


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 06:45 PM~9052930
> *Damn Tony ur selling yours and Felix is selling his too. We have no chapter left!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, VYNE TYME, 1BADVAN

Colorado Topic is getting deep!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:39 PM~9052884
> *YEAH , IM WORKIN ON IT RIGHT NOW.. BIGGER AND BETTER...2008 HOPE TO SEE "GOODTIMES" THERE..
> *



We probably gonna have 2 shows! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47
surrounded by Rollerz.
Don't jump me homies I'm just here to rep :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup to my bROthers and CO rydas.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Broncos kicking ass


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 06:45 PM~9052930
> *Damn Tony ur selling yours and Felix is selling his too. We have no chapter left!
> *


I HAD TO MAKE ROOM...SNEEK PEEK... :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 21 2007, 06:50 PM~9052971
> *Sup to my bROthers and CO rydas.
> *


SUP FE ??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:50 PM~9052963
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47
> surrounded by Rollerz.
> ...


We all in this shit together! Colorado on the map! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:51 PM~9052972
> *Broncos kicking ass
> *



Don't jinx us ROy!

21-7 half time!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 06:52 PM~9052985
> *SUP FE ??
> *


What up big Tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, Switchmaster, meat
What up Meat I know you had to come for back up but Rollerz are GOOD homies,how ya doing doggie?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 21 2007, 06:55 PM~9053001
> *What up big Tony
> *


JUST CHILLN , YOU GUYS GOT ME HOOKED ON THIS LAY IT LOW SHIT!!


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9053006
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: VYNE TYME, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, Switchmaster, meat
> What up Meat I know you had to come for back up but Rollerz are GOOD homies,how ya doing doggie?
> *


whats up Roy, doing good, My bombita just got totaled last weekend but im ready to bust out harder. Congrats on the duece :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 06:56 PM~9053009
> *JUST CHILLN , YOU GUYS GOT ME HOOKED ON THIS LAY IT LOW SHIT!!
> *











2008 COMING !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9053009
> *JUST CHILLN , YOU GUYS GOT ME HOOKED ON THIS LAY IT LOW SHIT!!
> *


You getting hooked on the lifestyle again doggie,it's gonna be huge in 08


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 06:58 PM~9053024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BUT WITH NEW DATE !!!THIS IS THE OLD FLYER!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, meat, ROLLERZ_47, *greenmerc77*, Switchmaster, VYNE TYME

Roy called in some reinforcements! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053025
> *You getting hooked on the lifestyle again doggie,it's gonna be huge in 08
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

5 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, greenmerc77,* ROLLERZONLY 719*, VYNE TYME
My ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should have left the Navi Green! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9053022
> *whats up Roy, doing good, My bombita just got totaled last weekend but im ready to bust out harder. Congrats on the duece :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog,I know you got that Cora to rep big time.GOODluck on your busting out,well you don't need luck but you know what I mean :biggrin: 
GOODTIMES 08 we coming out hard


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 07:01 PM~9053054
> *Should have left the Navi Green!  :angry:
> *


LOOKS GOOD THERE!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 07:01 PM~9053054
> *Should have left the Navi Green!  :angry:
> *


It's all good *****, That chit will be gone soon.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 21 2007, 07:02 PM~9053068
> *It's all good *****, That chit will be gone soon.
> *


 YOU GUYS SCARED EVERYONE AWAY!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 21 2007, 08:02 PM~9053068
> *It's all good *****, That chit will be gone soon.
> *


True, time to move on to bigger and better things, like a CLASSIC!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 08:06 PM~9053104
> *True, time to move on to bigger and better things, like a CLASSIC!
> *


There ya go homie,only way to go is up after getting a classic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gotta get a RO and GT plaque together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9052323
> *tell me that after tonights game,oh my wife is a big time Denver fan,,,I aint hating
> *



REAL MEN WEAR BLACK!!!!!!!!!!! Raider Nation. I fell ya homie my wife is a broncos fan to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 09:00 PM~9053537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 08:00 PM~9053537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:57 PM~9053504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a mean 3 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9053602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2007, 09:14 PM~9053689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Casanova


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 09:14 PM~9053692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up everyone? how are all the CO riders doin'? what's up Roy & the Goodtimers, Rich (Traditions), Fe & Rollers, Fes & the big X, Most Hated. i am glad i came back to my senses this year. this shit is in my blood. it is just taking me a minute to get my bearings back. i will definately be ready for rolling in the spring.
even though they don't get on lay it low, i have to give props to my brother Alex
and his Wicked Wayz for picking up where i left off a couple years ago. Most Hated, PM me some info on that LS.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up everyone? how are all the CO riders doin'? what's up Roy & the Goodtimers, Rich (Traditions), Fe & Rollers, Fes & the big X, Most Hated. i am glad i came back to my senses this year. this shit is in my blood. it is just taking me a minute to get my bearings back. i will definately be ready for rolling in the spring.
even though they don't get on lay it low, i have to give props to my brother Alex
and his Wicked Wayz for picking up where i left off a couple years ago. Most Hated, PM me some info on that LS.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn Colorado its a cold mother fucker out here damn. Hows all the Ridaz?? Anybody know of any shows coming up before the year is up???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.......................COLORADO RIDAZ...KEEP PUTTING IN WORK GOODTIMERS...WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chuckieboy13, mainiac602
*OH OH ....THE PRES AND THE VICE PRES........GOODTIMES CC COLORADO*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO JUST KICKING IT STOPING BY TO SAY WHATS UP AND U KNOW WITH THE SNOW IF WE ARE NOT IN THE GARAGE WE WILL BE ON LIL


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

yup thats for sure bro post some pix of your monte


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 22 2007, 12:13 AM~9054904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DONT GET ABY WORSE THAN THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 22 2007, 12:13 AM~9054904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That monte is tight i love monte


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SHIT HOMIE CINCO NEXT YEAR WHOLE NEW LOOK I BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT AND FINISHED OUT THE YEAR NOW IT IS TIME TO REDO IT BUT I WILL CHECK ON THOSE WINDOWS FOR YOU AND PM YOU


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THIS MY LIFE








GOT TO TEACH THEM EARLY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 08:30 PM~9053816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT ROY.........ITS ON HOMIE FOR DOS MIL OCHO!!!!!

TRADITIONS CC!! THATS A TIGHT ASS MONTE HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE INSTORE FOR IT!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 21 2007, 04:34 PM~9052217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOST HATED checking in. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Chris!!! What you been up too? I'm bout's to go to work :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

are you gonna be around today?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what time do you usually start work Fes? i start my shifts back up tomorrow.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I WILL B AROUND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If anyone is looking I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it..Let me know fellas I'm only a hop skip jump away if you want to check it out runs killer


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2007, 08:50 AM~9055866
> *If anyone is looking I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it..Let me know fellas I'm only a hop skip jump away if you want to check it out runs killer
> 
> 
> ...


Great price, good luck on the sale Homie!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...COLORADO LOWRIDERS.........TTT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 22 2007, 01:11 PM~9057595
> *TTT...COLORADO LOWRIDERS.........TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

3 Members: Switchmaster, lowchicago23, *1BADVAN*
I see you fucker :around:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Wassup homies? Lookin to relocate to GlenwoodSprings or SteamboatSprings area.What's the work situation for auto painters out there?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Oct 22 2007, 07:44 PM~9060701
> *Wassup homies? Lookin to relocate to GlenwoodSprings or SteamboatSprings area.What's the work situation for auto painters out there?
> *


 :uh: Those cities are in the sticks, in the mountains. Good luck finding any one out there to do anything for you.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9056173
> *Great price, good luck on the sale Homie!
> *


thanks homie I'm not gonna have a problem selling it I'm getting hit up left and right besides car runs great so not in a big rush it's not in my way thanks for the support big homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2007, 10:28 PM~9062159
> *thanks homie I'm not gonna have a problem selling it I'm getting hit up left and right besides car runs great so not in a big rush it's not in my way thanks for the support big homie
> *


No problem, you know I'm always down for MOST HATED!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats good with the CO. Crew???????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 22 2007, 11:40 PM~9062744
> *No problem, you know I'm always down for MOST HATED!
> *


thats what I'm talking about homie I went by your house on Saturday but your 300 wasn't there so I didn't stop I forgot your number I talked to chuck downtown but he never showed back up like he said he was


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.....................


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....COLORADO....GOODTIMES C.C. CHECKIN IN...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2007, 09:23 AM~9050138
> *the lime green would be the shit I'm just not into purple I wanted to do a ride lime green. I was gonna respray the elco all patterned out but cash is kind of tight here and it would take a lot of work to disassemble my ride
> *


If you want to do it we can work something out!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2007, 12:53 AM~9063116
> *thats what I'm talking about homie I went by your house on Saturday but your 300 wasn't there so I didn't stop I forgot your number I talked to chuck downtown but he never showed back up like he said he was
> *


I know Chuck called me and told me, but I was in the Springs looking for a new daily.

So he never showed back up, huh? I smell a fine! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 23 2007, 08:56 AM~9064066
> *If you want to do it we can work something out!!
> *



Sup Cippie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Sup Sean! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 23 2007, 09:52 AM~9064445
> *I know Chuck called me and told me, but I was in the Springs looking for a new daily.
> 
> So he never showed back up, huh? I smell a fine! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Always wanting to fine someone.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO AND MORE PICS 8,500

























DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY ONE OF MY PROJECTS?10,000 OR BEST OFFER.HIT ME UP FOR THE DETAILS.YES THE CAR IS TAKEN APART BUT IT IS A SOLID RIDE ALL IT NEEDS IS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER AND INTERIOR POSIBLY.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 23 2007, 12:15 PM~9065566
> *Always wanting to fine someone.
> *



Gotz my money on my mind and mind on my money! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 23 2007, 11:02 AM~9064964
> *Sup Sean! Whatcha been up to?
> *


Same 'ol shit looking for a 58-65 Impala Vert. If u know of any one selling one, let me know. Cash is in hand.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sup CO ridas? Most Hated you have a PM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 23 2007, 04:49 PM~9067679
> *sup CO ridas? Most Hated you have a PM
> *


I got it homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt...................................


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT...GOODTIMES C.C. COLORADO... WHATS UP TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS AND CLUBS...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sorROy most hated i thought u left town cuz the shitty weather, i went out after a bit but i didnt see you. how late did you stay in town bRO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up felix you comin to town this weekend bRO? anything new goin on at the shop


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO4LIFE 719*

The adapter that I have does not fit the camera ******. I'ma have to make a Wal-mart run. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 23 2007, 11:20 PM~9070453
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> The adapter that I have does not fit the camera ******. I'ma have to make a Wal-mart run. :angry:
> *





make a run to my house negRO i have the whole box of shit it came with!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

*WHATS UP CO KEEP IT GOING*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 23 2007, 11:16 PM~9070432
> *sorROy most hated i thought u left town cuz the shitty weather, i went out after a bit but i didnt see you. how late did you stay in town bRO?
> *


4:30


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

YO WRINKLES SAW THIS PIC AND THOUGHT OF YOU... :roflmao: :roflmao: 










FOR CHUCKS AND ROY AND ALL THE OTHER RAIDERS FANS... :roflmao: :roflmao: 










DA BEARS ARE TURNIN IT AROUND YOU ARE WARNED COLORADO.  
SUPER BOWL BOUND......DA BEARS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT...COLORADO...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GET TO WORK FUCKER.......................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I STILL GOT A FEW MORE MINUTES...LOL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHO EVER ANDY DEMARCO IS IN COLORADO SPRINGS, BIG UPS ON SETUP/BUMPS AND DUMPS OF THE MONTH IN THE NEW LOWRIDER,I WANNA SEE THAT LINCOLN :thumbsup:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

UH OH I SEE ROY... I THINK I BETTER RUN... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2007, 08:37 AM~9072180
> *WHO EVER ANDY DEMARCO IS IN COLORADO SPRINGS, BIG UPS ON SETUP/BUMPS AND DUMPS OF THE MONTH IN THE NEW LOWRIDER,I WANNA SEE THAT LINCOLN :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: *PLAQUE, who you talking about homie???*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 24 2007, 09:45 AM~9072531
> *:dunno:  PLAQUE, who you talking about homie???
> *


 I DONT KNOW HIM BUT HE IS IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WITH THE SETUP OF THE MONTH AND HE LIVES IN COLORADO SPRINGS SO I THOUGHT WE SHOULD GIVE HIM SOME PROPS, SAYS HE HAS A TOWNCAR


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 AM~9073003
> *I DONT KNOW HIM BUT HE IS IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WITH THE SETUP OF THE MONTH AND HE LIVES IN COLORADO SPRINGS SO I THOUGHT WE SHOULD GIVE HIM SOME PROPS, SAYS HE HAS A TOWNCAR
> *


*Orale big Ups to the homie from the Springs!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

don't know if you guys have seen this... but... was on craigslist.org and came across this...

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/458404269.html

check it out.....


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

found another gem that needs some work...

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/457917922.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 24 2007, 12:16 AM~9070653
> *4:30
> *






i must of just missed you bRO, your gonna have to get my number from sean and call me when your gettin into town. i never do shit on the weekends ill meet up with you guys.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up CO? Most Hated, i hit you back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 24 2007, 05:49 PM~9075918
> *what's up CO? Most Hated, i hit you back.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2007, 04:47 PM~9075414
> *i must of just missed you bRO, your gonna have to get my number from sean and call me when your gettin into town. i never do shit on the weekends ill meet up with you guys.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Oct 24 2007, 02:11 PM~9074155
> *don't know if you guys have seen this... but... was on craigslist.org and came across this...
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/458404269.html
> ...



That was my truck, but I sold it to the Denver chapter. Needs some TLC, but it is definately a show stopper!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 24 2007, 07:49 PM~9076671
> *That was my truck, but I sold it to the Denver chapter. Needs some TLC, but it is definately a show stopper!
> *


come get your Impy dog :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 24 2007, 04:20 AM~9071302
> *YO WRINKLES SAW THIS PIC AND THOUGHT OF YOU... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great qoute! Haha. Sorry ROy, Fe, chuckie, and the rest of you Faker fans!!!

Oh yeah, and the Bears are my 2nd Team! :0 (my NFC Team)


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 24 2007, 07:51 PM~9076683
> *come get your Impy dog :0
> *



:uh: :biggrin: Don't tempt me! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 24 2007, 07:53 PM~9076693
> *:uh: :biggrin: Don't tempt me! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY~SOCO Chapter:

We will be having a meeting this Sunday @ 3:00pm. Possible barbecue at our park depending on weather.

I'll Text everyone as well. Don't forget your dues, I spoke with Troy, and got us a deal! Details at the meeting!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 24 2007, 07:58 PM~9076737
> *:biggrin:
> *



I like the edit ROy, I caught it before. I know how u feel bRO, but what can u do?

If your serious about selling it, you know where I'm at on funds, so we can try and work something out.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 24 2007, 07:03 PM~9076774
> *ROLLERZONLY~SOCO Chapter:
> 
> We will be having a meeting this Sunday @ 3:00pm. Possible barbecue at our park depending on weather.
> ...


I'm there *****. What it iz CO ******. Where is Fes at? :dunno: We need some Ruthless foos on here too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 24 2007, 08:57 PM~9077161
> *I'm there *****. What it iz CO ******. Where is Fes at? :dunno: We need some Ruthless foos on here too.
> *


I just wanna know...........when the hell you become a *****? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 24 2007, 09:00 PM~9077193
> *I just wanna know...........when the hell you become a *****? :biggrin:
> *


or use that word so much :dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
j/p what's up foolio,ready to hardline my shit?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 24 2007, 09:48 PM~9077660
> *what up Roy?
> *


What up Chris


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

WHAT IT DEWW!!!!!!!!!! Colorado ridaz Hows it chuck??? wut up most hated???

How is everyone??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 24 2007, 06:52 PM~9076684
> *This is a great qoute! Haha. Sorry ROy, Fe, chuckie, and the rest of you HARD CORE RAIDER fans!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and the Bears are my 2nd Team! :0  (my NFC Team)
> *


:0 DAMN RAIDER HATERS...I TELL YOU, BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE EM! :uh: *ITS ALL GOOD ILL BE A RAIDERS FAN TILL I DIE, AINT NO 2ND, 3RD, OR 4TH TEAM IM DOWN WITH....JUST "RAIDERS".... *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9077193
> *I just wanna know...........when the hell you become a *****? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *GOODTIMES*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 24 2007, 09:39 PM~9078006
> *:0  DAMN RAIDER HATERS...I TELL YOU, BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE EM! :uh:  ITS ALL GOOD ILL BE A RAIDERS FAN TILL I DIE,  AINT NO 2ND, 3RD, OR 4TH TEAM IM DOWN WITH....JUST "RAIDERS"....
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9078062
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*QUE NO RO 4 LIFE...........................GO RAIDERS.........IY QUE!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 24 2007, 10:39 PM~9078006
> *:0  DAMN RAIDER HATERS...I TELL YOU, BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE EM! :uh:  ITS ALL GOOD ILL BE A RAIDERS FAN TILL I DIE,  AINT NO 2ND, 3RD, OR 4TH TEAM IM DOWN WITH....JUST "RAIDERS"....
> *



Fuck your Raiders, they SUCK! The Broncos are having one of their worst years ever, and are still on top of the Fakers. Take that to the bank ******! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 10:46 PM~9078062
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



That goes for you too RO 4 LIFE :0

Oh yeah, take off my Broncos Jersey already, it's been 3 days in a row! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RELOADING FOR 2008...................*  


















































*KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS.......*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 24 2007, 10:24 PM~9077918
> *WHAT IT DEWW!!!!!!!!!!  Colorado ridaz  Hows it chuck??? wut up most hated???
> 
> How is everyone??
> *


Chillin.Whats up with you?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 24 2007, 03:20 AM~9071302
> *YO WRINKLES SAW THIS PIC AND THOUGHT OF YOU... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU NICK :angry: THA ONLY THING THA BEARS ARE TURNING AROUND IS THERE ASS SO THEY CAN GET FUCKED AND NOT MAKE IT TO THA PLAYOFFS :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 24 2007, 09:39 PM~9078006
> *:0  DAMN RAIDER HATERS...I TELL YOU, BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE EM! :uh:  ITS ALL GOOD ILL BE A RAIDERS FAN TILL I DIE,  AINT NO 2ND, 3RD, OR 4TH TEAM IM DOWN WITH....JUST "RAIDERS"....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 24 2007, 03:20 AM~9071302
> *YO WRINKLES SAW THIS PIC AND THOUGHT OF YOU... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: Damn!!! PROSPECT getting in some deep shit


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good ROLLERZ, the flight is only $198, let's *Price per adult USD 198.80 *View price breakdown
View fare rules Select 
Flight Airports/times Stops Duration/equipment More information 
United 
446 
*TE14A2N Depart: DEN 
Nov 30 11:43 AM
Arrive: ORD 
Nov 30 03:07 PM Non-stop *
2h 24m 
Boeing 737-300 Show flight details 
View seat map 

Flight details
60% On-time
888 miles traveled 
No Meal Service 
Economy 
888 Award miles 
Availability
First Y, Business N, Economy Y 
United 
243 
*TE14A2NV Depart: ORD 
Dec 2 08:10 AM
Arrive: DEN 
Dec 2 09:51 AM Non-stop 
2h 41m *Boeing 767-300 Show flight details 
View seat map 

Flight details
60% On-time
888 miles traveled 
No Meal Service 
Economy 
888 Award miles 
Availability
First Y, Business Y, Economy Y


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 25 2007, 07:21 AM~9079966
> *What's good ROLLERZ, the flight is only $198, let's Price per adult USD 198.80  View price breakdown
> View fare rules  Select
> Flight Airports/times Stops Duration/equipment More information
> ...


Hey bRO... its more convenient to fly into Midway Airport (MDW).


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

OH MAN CHICAGO.... I WILL BE THERE SOON BABY....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 25 2007, 08:21 AM~9079966
> *What's good ROLLERZ, the flight is only $198, let's Price per adult USD 198.80  View price breakdown
> View fare rules  Select
> Flight Airports/times Stops Duration/equipment More information
> ...


You guyz doin' it big once again!!! Datz whatz up!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 25 2007, 07:09 AM~9079927
> *:uh:  :uh:  Damn!!!  PROSPECT getting in some deep shit
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES.... WHAT HAPPENIN IN COLORADO? :biggrin: 

WHATS UP ROY? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 25 2007, 07:34 AM~9080018
> *You guyz doin' it big once again!!! Datz whatz up!!!
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP COLORADO BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT.....TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS REPEN IN THE ROCKIE STATE!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GO ROCKIES........................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*

What's good b*RO*!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 25 2007, 06:21 PM~9084212
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME
> 
> What's good bRO!
> *


What up Homie,just kickin it dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BoSox up 2-0!!! Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BoSox up 2-0!!! Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 25 2007, 06:18 AM~9079603
> *Chillin.Whats up with you?
> *


Nada Home just chillin getting ready 2 play sum pool


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP..............COLORADO


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 01:53 AM~9087274
> *BUMP..............COLORADO
> *




WHAT UP CHUCK??? hows GOODTIMES ???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 26 2007, 12:59 AM~9087286
> *WHAT UP CHUCK??? hows GOODTIMES ???
> *


*WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOG!!!! WE RELOADING WORLD WIDE FOR 2008 HOMIE..BUSTING OUT WITH SOME CLEAN ASS "LOWRIDERS" DOGGIE!! SO WHATS GOING ON WITH THE MONTE?* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2007, 08:50 AM~9055866
> *If anyone is looking I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it..Let me know fellas I'm only a hop skip jump away if you want to check it out runs killer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 02:41 AM~9087403
> *WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOG!!!! WE RELOADING WORLD WIDE FOR 2008 HOMIE..BUSTING OUT WITH SOME CLEAN ASS "LOWRIDERS" DOGGIE!! SO WHATS GOING ON WITH THE MONTE? :biggrin:
> *



just getting ready to take it get some duals on it then im gonna shave the handle and put some suicide doors on it. Hopefuly i can come peep the rides in person.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Anybody got any ideas on how i can match the color of the paint on my car?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2007, 03:03 AM~9087467
> *:biggrin:
> *


*GOODLUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE.....THAT LOOKS LIK EIT WOULD MAKE A GREAT HOPPER......WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 26 2007, 03:19 AM~9087478
> *just getting ready to take it get some duals on it then im gonna shave the handle and put some suicide doors on it.  Hopefuly i can come peep the rides in person.
> *


*SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE AND YOU KNOW YOU ALWAYS WELCOMED!!! GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9077193
> *I just wanna know...........when the hell you become a *****? :biggrin:
> *


What it iz Roy? You member when I became a *****, It was the same time you became and ese. :biggrin: J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought that your shit was already hardlined homie.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHATS UP CIPIE WHAT IS CRACKING DOG


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 26 2007, 07:47 AM~9087837
> *What it iz Roy? You member when I became a *****, It was the same time you became and ese. :biggrin: J/K  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought that your shit was already hardlined homie.
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Friday to all my ROthers.........










........and to all the Colorado Ryders!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GTIMES CRUISING THREW..............WHATS UP CO?????????*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 26 2007, 03:30 AM~9087486
> *Anybody got any ideas on how i can match the color of the paint on my car?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TRYIN TO DO FIX A SCRATCH OR CHIP ARE DENT, IF ITS OG PAINT YOU CAN GO TO A AUTO PAINT SHOP AND ORDER THEY HAVE A YEAR AND PAINT CHART AND ORDER HOW MUCH YOU NEED. IF NOT JUST PAINT THE WHOLE CAR WOULD LOOK BETTER IF YOU PAINT THE WHOLE THING CAUSE THEN IT WOULD MATCH THE REST OF THE CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody got a Chevy 350 4 bolt main they wanna get rid of?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up everyone!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 01:20 PM~9089745
> *anybody got a Chevy 350 4 bolt main they wanna get rid of?
> *


I have one in my Monte Carlo so buy the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9090129
> *I have one in my Monte Carlo so buy the whole car :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I'm broke fucker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 02:21 PM~9090192
> *:uh:  I'm broke fucker  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry doggie a decent 350 is gonna cost ya though


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 02:21 PM~9090192
> *:uh:  I'm broke fucker  :biggrin:
> *


But u don't have to be! :0  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know, know anyone who wants this?




no bodies on it












Yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 26 2007, 02:41 PM~9090353
> *But u don't have to be! :0    :cheesy:
> *


Ok give me 16 large and you can haul this fucker off


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Is that a P90 Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 26 2007, 03:01 PM~9090509
> *Is that a P90 Roy?
> *


Nah just a 45 with an extended clip and an extra by it,if you click on thumbnail you can see it


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Royyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 26 2007, 04:14 PM~9090849
> *Whats up Royyyyyyyyyy?
> *


What up Jr?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 26 2007, 04:14 PM~9090849
> *Whats up Royyyyyyyyyy?
> *


Just wishing I had a sweet ass driveable Impy like you got dog


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 01:44 PM~9090374
> *Ok give me 16 large and you can haul this fucker off
> *


give me that duece and 5g's and u can have my bomb... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 26 2007, 04:26 PM~9090917
> *give me that duece and 5g's and u can have my bomb... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I don't even have 1 G to get an engine block :angry:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2007, 12:43 PM~9089526
> *WHAT ARE YOU TRYIN TO DO FIX A SCRATCH OR CHIP ARE DENT, IF ITS OG PAINT YOU CAN GO TO A AUTO PAINT SHOP AND ORDER THEY HAVE A YEAR AND PAINT CHART AND ORDER HOW MUCH YOU NEED. IF NOT JUST PAINT THE WHOLE CAR WOULD LOOK BETTER IF YOU PAINT THE WHOLE THING CAUSE THEN IT WOULD MATCH THE REST OF THE CAR
> *




Some idiots ripped the trunk lock out and fucked up my trunk so i gotta replace it. Its a custom paint and the guy who mixed it died so im trying to find a way to match it. I took it Napa and they put it under the eye and said they couldnt get it. I would even be happy with a real close color and redo the whole thing.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 02:42 PM~9090360
> *I know, know anyone who wants this?
> 
> 
> ...




How much you wanting?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9091096
> *How much you wanting?
> *


I think Imma keep it after all Nathan I might have some business coming up  
Thanks for the reply though :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 04:24 PM~9090901
> *Just wishing I had a sweet ass driveable Impy like you got dog
> *



Once you get a block and some machine work done.Every thing just transfers over.It wont be as bad as you think.Good Luck Homie...........


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 26 2007, 03:53 PM~9091068
> *Some idiots ripped the trunk lock out and fucked up my trunk so i gotta replace it.  Its a custom paint and the guy who mixed it died so im trying to find a way to match it. I took it Napa and they put it under the eye and said they couldnt get it.  I would even be happy with a real close color and redo the whole thing.
> *


SAVE UP AND DO THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 01:44 PM~9090374
> *Ok give me 16 large and you can haul this fucker off
> *


*Damn homie like that foo!!!! :uh: Dont lose your motivation you cant drive that clean ass duece in the snow any how, you have time ese (WINTER) and the money will come fucker........ * GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS GOING DOWN COLORADO.................GOODTIMES CC PASSEN THREW!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9091520
> *Damn homie like that foo!!!! :uh:  Dont lose your motivation you cant drive that clean ass duece in the snow any how, you have time ese (WINTER) and the money will come fucker........  GOODTIMES CC
> *


Nah homie I'm just fucking around,aint no way I'm taking another fucked up trip again











unless it's for a vert of course :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9091563
> *Nah homie I'm just fucking around,aint no way I'm taking another fucked up trip again
> unless it's for a vert of course :biggrin:
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9091520
> *Damn homie like that foo!!!! :uh:  Dont lose your motivation you cant drive that clean ass duece in the snow any how, you have time ese (WINTER) and the money will come fucker........  GOODTIMES CC
> *



Damn u salt'n up my deal! :angry: 

:biggrin: Focker :biggrin: 

I know ur just doing ur job as a Prez. homie, I'm just fuck'n with ya!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 02:44 PM~9090374
> *Ok give me 16 large and you can haul this fucker off
> *


 :uh: I'm thinking 14 stacks! :cheesy: I put that on the RO I'll buy it on Monday! :0 

Let me know ROy, think about it over the weekend! 14 stacks.......................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9092057
> *:uh: I'm thinking 14 stacks! :cheesy: I put that on the RO I'll buy it on Monday! :0
> 
> Let me know ROy, think about it over the weekend! 14 stacks.......................
> *


 :0 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 12:03 AM~9093391
> *:0 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????
> *


naaaaahhhhhhhhhhh :no:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 26 2007, 06:35 PM~9092042
> *Damn u salt'n up my deal!  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin: Focker :biggrin:
> ...


*NAW I AINT TRIPPEN DOGGY, EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE!!!  * *MONEY TALKS ................*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 11:23 PM~9093505
> *naaaaahhhhhhhhhhh :no:
> *


*I WAS GONNA SAY !!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have to control my patience dog,you know me....always in a rush to ride :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 11:30 PM~9093553
> *I have to control my patience dog,you know me....always in a rush to ride :dunno:
> *


*I HEAR YOU ROY, HOW YOU THINK WE ARE RIGHT NOW AFTER 15 MONTHS HOMIE!!! SWITCH FINGERS TWITCHING DOG!!!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 26 2007, 11:30 PM~9093553
> *I have to control my patience dog,you know me....always in a rush to ride :dunno:
> *


ROY IF YOU WANT TO RIDE JUST CRUISE THE CADDY.  ITS JUST IN STORAGE...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9093758
> *ROY IF YOU WANT TO RIDE JUST CRUISE THE CADDY.    ITS JUST IN STORAGE...
> *


thanks dog,o ya that reminds me mid nov I'll need to renew that storage dog


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 12:09 AM~9093788
> *thanks dog,o ya that reminds me mid nov I'll need to renew that storage dog
> *


ALRITE I'LL SEND A CHECK OUT TODAY FOR 650 JUST PAY IT TIL JAN.. THEN HOLD THE REST OR GET THOSE PARTS YOU TOLD ME ABOUT.  AND LIKE I SAID YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO TAKE HER OUT AND RIDE..GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 01:12 AM~9093806
> *ALRITE I'LL SEND A CHECK OUT TODAY FOR 650 JUST PAY IT TIL JAN.. THEN HOLD THE REST OR GET THOSE PARTS YOU TOLD ME ABOUT.   AND LIKE I SAID YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO TAKE HER OUT AND RIDE..GOODTIMES
> *


sounds good doggie


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN ROY?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP RAY...


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN MILKWEED?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HEARD YOU STARTED SOME SH!T, MILKWEED. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 27 2007, 12:36 AM~9093965
> *HEARD YOU STARTED SOME SH!T, MILKWEED.  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  YEA JUSS A LIL BIT.. GOTTA HAVE A LIL FUN.... :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ROY ALL FILLED OUT SIGNED IN A ENVELOPE WHEN I GO TO LUNCH IT WILL BE ON ITS WAY..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 01:12 AM~9093806
> *ALRITE I'LL SEND A CHECK OUT TODAY FOR 650 JUST PAY IT TIL JAN.. THEN HOLD THE REST OR GET THOSE PARTS YOU TOLD ME ABOUT.   AND LIKE I SAID YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO TAKE HER OUT AND RIDE..GOODTIMES
> *


Now thats a homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 02:52 AM~9094315
> *Now thats a homie
> *


*X2..........GOODTIMES CC </span>*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS GOING DOWN MOST HATED CC, CANT WAIT TO HOOK UP WITH YOU VATOS WHEN WE GET IN HOMIE......LOTS OF GOODTIMES COMMING FOR 2008**!!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 02:52 AM~9094315
> *Now thats a homie
> *


GOTTA LOOK OUT FOR MY FAMILY..  ROY IS HANDLING BUISNESS FOR ME SINCE I'M OUT HERE....


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP WRINKLES... HAHA YOU LIKED MY PIC? I SAW YOUR ANSWER.... YOUR WELCOME AND WE GOIN TO SEE TOMORROW.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS UP MILKWEED HOW YOU DOING DOG YOUS COMING BY


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 05:02 AM~9094401
> *WUS UP MILKWEED HOW YOU DOING DOG YOUS COMING BY
> *


LOL. "YOUS" THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT. WHATS UP FOR TONITE? TELL ME WHAT YOUS ARE DOIN AND I WILL SWING BY...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

NAW NOTHING DOGG I READ YOUR REPLY WRONG YOUS KNOW MY STUPID ASS CANT READ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que Paso CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 08:29 AM~9094580
> *Que Paso CO!!!
> *


What up Fes


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

PM"D................. :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:29 AM~9094585
> *What up Fes
> *


What Up Roy!!! Whatz Crackin'? Did you find the block you was lookin' for?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 08:51 AM~9094636
> *What Up Roy!!! Whatz Crackin'? Did you find the block you was lookin' for?
> *


not yet dog I think I'm gonna wait til I got the ends then get a new one,I got all winter


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea thatz whatz up!!! how did you figure out the block was bad?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ROY ITS IN THE MAIL ALREADY DOGGIE.. QUICK ACTION.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 08:54 AM~9094650
> *Yea thatz whatz up!!! how did you figure out the block was bad?
> *


Had a gallon of water in the oil pan :angry: had so much damn water I thought I was drainig the damn radiator from the oil pan.
How's the big X doing homie?
Any winter plans?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 08:58 AM~9094663
> *ROY ITS IN THE MAIL ALREADY DOGGIE.. QUICK ACTION.
> *


Ok homie I'm on it as soon as it gets here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:00 AM~9094669
> *Had a gallon of water in the oil pan :angry: had so much damn water I thought I was drainig the damn radiator from the oil pan.
> How's the big X doing homie?
> Any winter plans?
> *


 :0 That is nuts!!! I got plans... Just got to get started, im on a mini vacation right now!!! You'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You fools in Iraq get a date to come home yet or are you just figuring before Christmas?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:01 AM~9094677
> *Ok homie I'm on it as soon as it gets here
> *


  YOU ARE THE MAN ROY..APRECIATE EVERYTHING YOUR DRINKS ARE ON ME WHEN WE GET BACK  

GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 09:04 AM~9094688
> *:0  That is nuts!!! I got plans... Just got to get started, im on a mini vacation right now!!! You'll see...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Imma creep by your house
:biggrin: 
Just playin homie,big ups I know you're gonna do it right


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:05 AM~9094691
> *You fools in Iraq get a date to come home yet or are you just figuring before Christmas?
> *


WELL I TALKED TO THE TRANSIT NCO TODAY HE SAID MY BATTALION WILL BE OUT OF HERE BY THE 27TH.. I DONT KNOW ABOUT CHUCKS AND THEM.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP CHUCKS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 09:05 AM~9094692
> * YOU ARE THE MAN ROY..APRECIATE EVERYTHING YOUR DRINKS ARE ON ME WHEN WE GET BACK
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C.
> *


No problem Dog that's what I'm here for.
On another note you want a new battery in the engine compartment?A cable to open the hood?Or just the Hydro stuff?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Q-VO........ WHATS CRACKEN CO...........*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:06 AM~9094695
> *:0
> Imma creep by your house
> :biggrin:
> ...


Can't let the cat out the bag yet, but im ready!!! You know how we do!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh and that system sounds GOOD as fuck in that Lac homie.Nice crisp bass,not as loud as your Impy but it's tight


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:09 AM~9094705
> *No problem Dog that's what I'm here for.
> On another note you want a new battery in the engine compartment?A cable to open the hood?Or just the Hydro stuff?
> *


IF THATS ENOUGH LOOT DO IT ALL AND IF YOU HAVE TIME.. NO RUSH HOMIE.  WHAT EVER YOU HAVE TO DO TO CRUISE IT.. THATS Y SENT SENT THAT MUCH ROY SO YOU CAN CRUISE HER WHEN YOU NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 08:13 AM~9094716
> *IF THATS ENOUGH LOOT DO IT ALL AND IF YOU HAVE TIME.. NO RUSH HOMIE.   WHAT EVER YOU HAVE TO DO TO CRUISE IT.. THATS Y SENT SENT THAT MUCH ROY SO YOU CAN CRUISE HER WHEN YOU NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 09:10 AM~9094710
> *Can't let the cat out the bag yet, but im ready!!! You know how we do!!!
> *


I know homie ,so what you guys up to like 30 members now?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:12 AM~9094713
> *Oh and that system sounds GOOD as fuck in that Lac homie.Nice crisp bass,not as loud as your Impy but it's tight
> *


 :biggrin: WELL I WANT TO PUT SOME SCREENS IN HER IF MY CONNECTS IN THE CHI COME THRU... I'LL BE GETTIN SOME HOOK UPS WHEN I GET HOME AND I WILL LET ALL YOU GUYS KNOW WHATS UP..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHATS UP WITH YOU ROY?????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 09:13 AM~9094716
> *IF THATS ENOUGH LOOT DO IT ALL AND IF YOU HAVE TIME.. NO RUSH HOMIE.   WHAT EVER YOU HAVE TO DO TO CRUISE IT.. THATS Y SENT SENT THAT MUCH ROY SO YOU CAN CRUISE HER WHEN YOU NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE.
> *


I appreciate it dog but I'm not gonna cruize it,I'll help you get it up and going though


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

CHUCKS WHATS UP WITH THE CHI I SAW YOU HIT THEM UP ANY REPLYS YET?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 08:16 AM~9094725
> *:biggrin: WELL I WANT TO PUT SOME SCREENS IN HER IF MY CONNECTS IN THE CHI COME THRU... I'LL BE GETTIN SOME HOOK UPS WHEN I GET HOME AND I WILL LET ALL YOU GUYS KNOW WHATS UP..
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 09:16 AM~9094726
> *SO WHATS UP WITH YOU ROY?????????
> *


Just planning a hot one dog








j/p trying to keep up with that sick ass Trey you're bringing home


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:17 AM~9094728
> *I appreciate it dog but I'm not gonna cruize it,I'll help you get it up and going though
> *


  ALRITE DOGGIE...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:15 AM~9094723
> *I know homie ,so what you guys up to like 30 members now?
> *


Oh no but like they say "More members, More problems"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 08:17 AM~9094732
> *CHUCKS WHATS UP WITH THE CHI I SAW YOU HIT THEM UP ANY REPLYS YET?
> *


*NAW HOMIE WORKING ON KANSAS AND LEXINGTON KENTUCKY ESE......WE DOING BIG THANGS WORLD WIDE FOO!!!!!*
*GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 09:19 AM~9094738
> *Oh no but like they say "More members, More problems"!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You got that one right dog,we been there and done that.Still nice to show deep somewhere though :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 08:19 AM~9094738
> *Oh no but like they say "More members, More problems"!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*AINT THAT THE FUCKEN TRUTH FES DOG AND IT SUCKS BECAUSE YOU CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY HOMIE.............. *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:21 AM~9094745
> *You got that one right dog,we been there and done that.Still nice to show deep somewhere though :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know!!! I want people that live this and want it just as bad as I do!!! But some people just want to get down because it's the in thing now, you feel me?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2007, 09:23 AM~9094753
> *Yea I know!!! I want people that live this and want it just as bad as I do!!! But some people just want to get down because it's the in thing now, you feel me?
> *


Yeah I hear you,kinda sucks because it takes really getting to know fools to see where there heart is at.At least it's out there alot more than before though homie.We're on peoples minds now and the kids are loving it.Big ups to all the Colorado clubs putting it down and bringing lowriding back to SoCo :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:18 AM~9094734
> *Just planning a hot one dog
> j/p trying to keep up with that sick ass Trey you're bringing home
> *


*SHIT FOO YOU CAME UP ON YOURS HOMIE...BUT YEA I WONT BE SHIPPEN MINE TILL LIKE APRIL, MAY....WANNA MAKE IT MINE IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN (UNDIES) AND PATTERN THE TOP WITH SOME OTHER THINGS I HAVE IN MIND BEFORE IT HITS COLORADO DOGGY....*  *GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Joe


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 08:27 AM~9094775
> *SHIT FOO YOU CAME UP ON YOURS HOMIE...BUT YEA I WONT BE SHIPPEN MINE TILL LIKE APRIL, MAY....WANNA MAKE IT MINE IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN (UNDIES) AND PATTERN THE TOP WITH SOME OTHER THINGS I HAVE IN MIND BEFORE IT HITS COLORADO DOGGY....  GOODTIMES CC
> *



:0 :0


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lowchicago23, VYNE TYME, impala63, fesboogie, chuckieboy13

GETTIN PACKED IN HERE....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:26 AM~9094766
> *Yeah I hear you,kinda sucks because it takes really getting to know fools to see where there heart is at.At least it's out there alot more than before though homie.We're on peoples minds now and the kids are loving it.Big ups to all the Colorado clubs putting it down and bringing lowriding back to SoCo :biggrin:
> *


*X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...COLORADO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you want this Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You get that bumper guard on Joe?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:26 AM~9094766
> *Yeah I hear you,kinda sucks because it takes really getting to know fools to see where there heart is at.At least it's out there alot more than before though homie.We're on peoples minds now and the kids are loving it.Big ups to all the Colorado clubs putting it down and bringing lowriding back to SoCo :biggrin:
> *


Yea and im not an asshole, so you wanna give peeps a chance, but itz all good!!! And yea we are in people's minds!!! Everytime I took mines out I would have people pointing and rolling up and talking to us, and thatz alwayz a good feeling!!! Even had a rich white dude in a Porsche roll up on me and tell me the car was tight!!! (no one take offense to that)


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:32 AM~9094802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I DO...... :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:33 AM~9094811
> *You get that bumper guard on Joe?
> *


Na Ive been slackin.Still working on the under neith of my hood.........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME, lowchicago23, impala63, fesboogie*

*THIS IS WERE THE LOWRIDING SCEEN STARTS IN COLORADO!!! WITH US RIGHT HERE!!!! LET GET IT POPPEN FOR 2008.......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 09:50 AM~9094877
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME, lowchicago23, impala63, fesboogie
> 
> ...


Damn right!!! Letz get this shit crackin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2007, 05:44 PM~9091382
> *SAVE UP AND DO THE WHOLE CAR
> *



thats what im planning on doing. But i wanna stay with the same color or something as close as possible. WHat color of blue would you call that any idea?


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats GOOD Colorado?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 09:19 AM~9094739
> *NAW HOMIE WORKING ON KANSAS AND LEXINGTON KENTUCKY ESE......WE DOING BIG THANGS WORLD WIDE FOO!!!!!
> WORLDWIDE? Sounds Familiar! Glad we can lead you in the right direction!
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 12:23 AM~9093505
> *naaaaahhhhhhhhhhh :no:
> *


Just trying to take some stress off of u bRO! Well U know U always have an emergency exit plan if needed!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP R.O. 719?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 27 2007, 10:12 AM~9095218
> *thats what im planning on doing. But i wanna stay with the same color or something as close as possible.  WHat color of blue would you call that any idea?
> *


GO TO A PAINT SHOP AND CHECK A CHART THERE YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND SOMETHING CLOSE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 01:14 PM~9095750
> *Just trying to take some stress off of u bRO! Well U know U always have an emergency exit plan if needed!
> *


appreciate it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO WHATS UP GUYS VYNE TYME, plague, chuckieboy13 KEEP IT GOING FOR THE ROCKY MOUNTIANS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> RO[/b]!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME
WHATS CRACKEN GTIMER!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fucker when is your parole date?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:08 PM~9095930
> *What up Fucker when is your parole date?
> *


*By NEW YEARS homie, we gonna get it on and cracken and im looken forward to meeting all the colorado riderz.....Lots of new heads ha. Whats cracken with you homie?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:15 PM~9095964
> *By NEW YEARS homie, we gonna get it on and cracken and im looken forward to meeting all the colorado riderz.....Lots of new heads ha.  Whats cracken with you homie?
> *


kickin it trying to get my mind of the ride,and onto other things like .....drinking :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 02:20 PM~9095987
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY CHUCK
> *


Whats up Ranger Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> > RO[/b]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 27 2007, 01:17 PM~9095760
> *WHATS UP R.O. 719?
> *



Chill'n bRO enjoying my day off! :cheesy: 

What's ggod with you out in the desert?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:33 PM~9095811
> *appreciate it
> *


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 27 2007, 01:28 PM~9095793
> *GO TO A PAINT SHOP AND CHECK A CHART THERE YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND SOMETHING CLOSE
> *



Right on homie thanks for the info i know nothing about paint an stuff but i wanna learn all there is to know


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13,* BIG DIRTY*, WRINKLES, nathand

What's good bROther?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW ANY GOOD CHROME SHOPS IN COLORADO
WHAT UP TO ROLLERZONLY719,NATHAND,KIKIASO805,GREENMERC77


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Wrinkles


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 01:20 PM~9095987
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY CHUCK
> *


JOTO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9096062
> *ANYBODY KNOW ANY GOOD CHROME SHOPS IN COLORADO
> WHAT UP TO ROLLERZONLY719,NATHAND,KIKIASO805,GREENMERC77
> *



Not in Colorado, but we have a good plug in AZ. Quality work, and good prices. The bad thing is you have to pay up front. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9096062
> *ANYBODY KNOW ANY GOOD CHROME SHOPS IN COLORADO
> WHAT UP TO ROLLERZONLY719,NATHAND,KIKIASO805,GREENMERC77
> *


we're trying to get Julians undies done though a place the more rides the better the deal,It's about 3 large right now for everything but the exhaust....


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up GOODTIMERS!!!  what up roy roy, paulito, wrinks(MAS PUTO :biggrin, chucks.....


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 02:32 PM~9096053
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, greenmerc77, chuckieboy13, BIG DIRTY, WRINKLES, nathand
> 
> What's good bROther?
> *



CHillindown here in se co trying to tint my windows. 

Wut up wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9096094
> *what up GOODTIMERS!!!  what up roy roy, paulito, wrinks(MAS PUTO :biggrin, chucks.....
> *


what up Kiko


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN ROY AND TELL THE GOODTIMERS TO GET READY BECAUSE WE ON A MISSON FOR 2008 HOMIE.....CANT WAIT TO HAVE THE FIRST GET TOGETHER.....GOODTIMES CC*


















*DAMN HOMIE YOU KNOW MY TRE WONT BE THERE TILL APRIL , MAY HOMIE..SHE IS GETTING THAT SUR CALIFERA LOVE DOGGIE...THEN SHE WILL BE READY FOR COLORADO....CANT WAIT TO ROLL ON FEDERAL IN DENVER GOODTIMERS.....GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

it looked like a GOODTIMER convention in here a minute ago :biggrin: what's the plans for this weekend familia? uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 02:36 PM~9096076
> *Not in Colorado, but we have a good plug in AZ. Quality work, and good prices. The bad thing is you have to pay up front. :angry:
> *


Is that through your homie Crazy Cutty and what's the turn around time and prices like?How's the quality?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:41 PM~9096100
> *KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN ROY AND TELL THE GOODTIMERS TO GET READY BECAUSE WE ON A MISSON FOR 2008 HOMIE.....CANT WAIT TO HAVE THE FIRST GET TOGETHER.....GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


better be ready by Cinco....it's mandatory


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chuckieboy13, VYNE TYME, nathand, kikiaso805, greenmerc77
DAMN THE GTIMERS IN THE HOUSE!!!!! YOU FOO'S ALL BUSTED OUT AT THE SAME TIME!!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

simon homie ya sabes..... uffin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 27 2007, 01:36 PM~9096074
> *JOTO!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHO ME OR CHUCK AND ROY :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9096129
> *WHO ME OR CHUCK AND ROY :dunno:
> *


you fucker :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 27 2007, 01:35 PM~9096068
> *What's going on Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP PAULITO HOWS THA MERC COMING ALONG ANY PICS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:43 PM~9096106
> *better be ready by Cinco....it's mandatory
> *


*DONT RUSH ME PUTO AND THERES GONNA BE ALOT MORE MANDITORY EVENTS THEN JUST CINCO ....*  * TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:49 PM~9096133
> *you fucker :0
> *


NAW I THINK HE MEANT YOU ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Wrinkles I was gonna get I Love you on my dick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

but I didn't wanna put words in your mouth :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:52 PM~9096148
> *but I didn't wann put words in your mouth :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WHY DIDNT YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sup homie,almost home ranger wrinkles


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN WE ALMOST THERE........


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:52 PM~9096148
> *but I didn't wanna put words in your mouth :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUCKED ROY :angry: HOWS THA REST OF THA GOODTIMERS DOING


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

What up GOODTIMES n all the other homies, I'm going to be chilling out here in colorado for a while n I was just wondering where everyone cruises/kicks it at in and around Denver. Also, is there any shows coming up? uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 02:55 PM~9096166
> *THATS FUCKED ROY :angry: HOWS THA REST OF THA GOODTIMERS DOING
> *


we're GOOD dog getting ready to get this 08 thang poppin


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT MEETING ROY!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9096176
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT MEETING ROY!!!!
> *


next weekend


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

well GOODTIMERS im out this piece....but before i go juss wanna let you foos know that we here to stay...GOODTIMES ain't going NOWHERES :biggrin:....COLORADO DIPPIN IN FULL EFFECT  colorado riders keep them spokes spinnin!!!!!!!2008 just around the corner...what up to most hated cc, rollerz only cc, the big X, traditions...can't wait to meet everyone so we can dip the streets deep


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 01:54 PM~9096160
> *sup homie,almost home ranger wrinkles
> *


I KNOW DOGG CANT WAIT MISS MY WIFE AND KIDS AND THA SECOND FAMILIA *"GOODTIMES" :tears:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 27 2007, 01:55 PM~9096169
> *What up GOODTIMES n all the other homies, I'm going to be chilling out here in colorado for a while n I was just wondering where everyone cruises/kicks it at in and around Denver. Also, is there any shows coming up?  uffin:
> *


*HOOK UP WITH VYNE TIME FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAM....HES ALWAYS PARTYING AND PLAYEN POOL.........GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:59 PM~9096194
> *HOOK UP WITH VYNE TIME FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAM....HES ALWAYS PARTYING AND PLAYEN POOL.........GOODTIMES CC
> *


sure my house is always open :biggrin: 
That big Mosley Cotto fight is coming up tambien :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9096102
> *Is that through your homie Crazy Cutty and what's the turn around time and prices like?How's the quality?
> *




Yeah exactly. Turn around time is real quick, and the quality is good from what I hear. I have not seen anything in person, but a few of my members are getting shit done as we speak.

When I see it, I'll update on the quality!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 03:01 PM~9096203
> *Yeah exactly. Turn around time is real quick, and the quality is good from what I hear. I have not seen anything in person, but a few of my members are getting shit done as we speak.
> 
> When I see it, I'll update on the quality!
> *


our homie Geenmerc(Paul) got alot of stuff done.I haven't seen it in person but I hear the quality is Great and he got his shit back quick for cheap :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 27 2007, 01:58 PM~9096185
> *I KNOW DOGG CANT WAIT MISS MY WIFE AND KIDS AND THA SECOND FAMILIA "GOODTIMES"  :tears:
> *


*
MAN UP LEVA............PINCHE WRIKS...(MAS PUTO) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 02:01 PM~9096203
> *Yeah exactly. Turn around time is real quick, and the quality is good from what I hear. I have not seen anything in person, but a few of my members are getting shit done as we speak.
> 
> When I see it, I'll update on the quality!
> *


ORALE HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGG SHOW PICS IF YOU CAN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:03 PM~9096220
> *MAN UP LEVA............PINCHE WRIKS...(MAS PUTO) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 01:59 PM~9096194
> *HOOK UP WITH VYNE TIME FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAM....HES ALWAYS PARTYING AND PLAYEN POOL.........GOODTIMES CC
> *


i know haaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:03 PM~9096215
> *our homie Geenmerc(Paul) got alot of stuff done.I haven't seen it in person but I hear the quality is Great and he got his shit back quick for cheap :0
> *



From CRAZY CUTTY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 03:05 PM~9096237
> *From CRAZY CUTTY?
> *


Yeah


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 27 2007, 01:57 PM~9096180
> *well GOODTIMERS im out this piece....but before i go juss wanna let you foos know that we here to stay...GOODTIMES ain't going NOWHERES :biggrin:....COLORADO DIPPIN IN FULL EFFECT  colorado riders keep them spokes spinnin!!!!!!!2008 just around the corner...what up to most hated cc, rollerz only cc, the big X, traditions...can't wait to meet everyone so we can dip the streets deep
> *


*x2 BIG KIKYASO......YOUR RIDE WILL BE HITTEN THE SPRINGS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS...YOURS TOO WRINKLES, YOU BETTER BE READY ROY THEY SHOULD BE THERE ON THE TRANSPORTER ON OR AROUND THE 6 OF NOV....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9096241
> *Yeah
> *


Well that's good to hear. Update us on the quality when you get a chance to see it in person!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 02:03 PM~9096220
> *MAN UP LEVA............PINCHE WRIKS...(MAS PUTO) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN RO719??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I GOTTA GET THE TRE UP TO PAR PINCHE ROY!!! BIG UPS TO MIKEY!!! GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 03:11 PM~9096259
> *SO WHATS GOING DOWN RO719??
> *



Chillin bRO, enjoying the day off. 

Tired as fuck, went to a halloween party that Ruthless threw last night, and didn't get home until 5 this morning. It was GOODTIMES chill'n with another club!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 03:43 PM~9096391
> *I GOTTA GET THE TRE UP TO PAR PINCHE ROY!!! BIG UPS TO MIKEY!!! GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 02:50 PM~9096423
> *Chillin bRO, enjoying the day off.
> 
> Tired as fuck, went to a halloween party that Ruthless threw last night, and didn't get home until 5 this morning. It was GOODTIMES chill'n with another club!
> *


*THATS COO HOMIE!! GOODTIMES CC THREW ONE IN 2005, IT WAS A BLAST HOMIE. THATS COO DOG SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A FIRME TIME!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What ya think about renaming the Deuce............ Proper Dos?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What the hell you doing still awake Chuckster?


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats GOOD with every1


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:05 PM~9096486
> *What ya think about renaming the Deuce............ Proper Dos?
> *


*THATS A TIGHT ASS NAME HOMIE.........FIRME *"*PROPER DOS*"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's what I thought,like the OG gangster Chicano Rappers


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:05 PM~9096489
> *What the hell you doing still awake Chuckster?
> *


*POSTED UP HOMIE...............*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 04:15 PM~9096528
> *That's what I thought,like the OG gangster Chicano Rappers
> *


sounds better for a Deuce though :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:15 PM~9096528
> *That's what I thought,like the OG gangster Chicano Rappers
> *


*I MEMBER...........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 04:16 PM~9096530
> *POSTED UP HOMIE...............
> *


Like a mailbox








:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 03:50 PM~9096423
> *Chillin bRO, enjoying the day off.
> 
> Tired as fuck, went to a halloween party that Ruthless threw last night, and didn't get home until 5 this morning. It was GOODTIMES chill'n with another club!
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

X2......................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:20 PM~9096553
> *Like a mailbox
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *YOU A FOO...........*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 27 2007, 07:04 PM~9097241
> *:wave: whats up Colorado
> *


what up homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 06:05 PM~9097247
> *what up homie
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER!!!!* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 09:20 PM~9097706
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER!!!! :wave:
> *


what up fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

can we get another Goodtimes line up pics Chucks?


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 09:23 PM~9097720
> *can we get another Goodtimes line up pics Chucks?
> *



Whats GOOD GOODTIMERS?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2007, 02:05 PM~9096237
> *From CRAZY CUTTY?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and as Big Fes would say........













































and that's what's up :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 27 2007, 02:57 PM~9096180
> *well GOODTIMERS im out this piece....but before i go juss wanna let you foos know that we here to stay...GOODTIMES ain't going NOWHERES :biggrin:....COLORADO DIPPIN IN FULL EFFECT  colorado riders keep them spokes spinnin!!!!!!!2008 just around the corner...what up to most hated cc, rollerz only cc, the big X, traditions...can't wait to meet everyone so we can dip the streets deep
> *


cant wait to meet you guys and fo sure we will all be rolling the 719 springs pueblo denver all citys thru out co


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up Traditions, Goodtimers, The Big X, Rollerz, Most Hated. what's poppin'?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP?MOST HATED IN THE HOUSE....................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 08:23 PM~9097720
> *GOODTIMES COLORADO.... *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9097998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY PAULITO HOW MUCH DID THAT RUN YOU


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....COLORADO.. AND GOODTIMES.....GO BEARS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 03:01 PM~9096202
> *sure my house is always open :biggrin:
> That big Mosley Cotto fight is coming up tambien :0
> *


Cotto is goin' to get that ass!!! Boricua's Stand Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9098116
> *and as Big Fes would say........
> and that's what's up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Chuck thats a good looking lineup. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 28 2007, 09:09 AM~9099480
> *Chuck thats a good looking lineup. :cheesy:
> *


What up JR? You might have to rep that *ROLLERZONLY* buys my ride but it'll be in a well respected club and get the respect it deserves.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:04 AM~9099612
> *What up JR? You might have to rep that ROLLERZONLY buys my ride but it'll be in a well respected club and get the respect it deserves.
> *


 :uh: 
what you talkin bout Willis


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:07 AM~9099619
> *:uh:
> what you talkin bout Willis
> *


The Elco being sold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

for real,damn homie congrats...about damn time.I thought it would be sold months ago.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:17 AM~9099652
> *for real,damn homie congrats...about damn time.I thought it would be sold months ago.
> *


Don't congradulate yet the deal has to be finalized and it won't be sold until it's gone I'm gonna be kind of sad  but I'll get over it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

so what's your plans fucker...the 59? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:24 AM~9099678
> *so what's your plans fucker...the 59? :0
> *


Possible a 4 pump elco with a full frame wrap and some chrome undies I'm not sure yet if it's gonna be a street car or a full show car what do you think?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A couple of more beers JR and you can lean like a cholo look at your homie to your right he's leaning already :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:27 AM~9099690
> *Possible a 4 pump elco with a full frame wrap and some chrome undies I'm not sure yet if it's gonna be a street car or a full show car what do you think?
> *


I think you should buy my 62...




















j/p homie I think you should build a street car since the 9 is gonna be your show ride,whatever it is you do I know it's gonna be done right.Most Hated don't half step homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:34 AM~9099711
> *I think you should buy my 62...
> j/p homie I think you should build a street car since the 9 is gonna be your show ride,whatever it is you do I know it's gonna be done right.Most Hated don't half step homie :thumbsup:
> *


I told you I'd give you the elco and the LS for the impala and then you don't have to worry about an engine :cheesy: Actually though my 59 might just be a cruiser no lifts or possibly no undercarriage but the car will be redone from the ground up so I guess I can't make no decisions until the car is sold then I will go from there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:33 AM~9099705
> *A couple of more beers JR and you can lean like a cholo look at your homie to your right he's leaning already :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:38 AM~9099720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ignoring my offer huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:44 AM~9099739
> *ignoring my offer huh? :scrutinize:
> *


 :no:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 10:53 AM~9099768
> *:no:
> *


Just letting it marinate I see :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up JR?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I see Larry and Roy have jokes.Its ok that is a funny picture...........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 28 2007, 11:06 AM~9099804
> *I see Larry and Roy have jokes.Its ok that is a funny picture...........
> *


You know you shouldn't have showed it to me if you didn't want it on here :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 09:36 AM~9099714
> *I told you I'd give you the elco and the LS for the impala and then you don't have to worry about an engine :cheesy: Actually though my 59 might just be a cruiser no lifts or possibly no undercarriage but the car will be redone from the ground up so I guess I can't make no decisions until the car is sold then I will go from there
> *


JUST BUILD THE HOPPER YOU WERE TALKING,AND SERVE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 28 2007, 11:20 AM~9099842
> *JUST BUILD THE HOPPER YOU WERE TALKING,AND SERVE :cheesy:
> *


If I build it I'm definately serving fools you know how I do it homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 28 2007, 08:09 AM~9099480
> *Chuck thats a good looking lineup. :cheesy:
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE!!!! WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO DIPPIN, BUSTING SWITCHES AND KICKEN IT WITH EVERYONE ALL OVER COlORADO HOMIE.... :biggrin: SEE YOU FOO'S SOON DOGGY...............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

looken forward to seeing that 59 MOST HATED when its finished!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 28 2007, 12:27 PM~9100110
> *looken forward to seeing that 59 MOST HATED when its finished!!!
> *


You and me both big homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:26 AM~9099858
> *If I build it I'm definately serving fools you know how I do it homie
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK ...................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 27 2007, 03:11 PM~9096259
> *SO WHATS GOING DOWN RO719??
> *



just chillen bRO and you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *VYNE TYME*

Your boys aren't looking too good. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 28 2007, 01:15 PM~9100331
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK ...................GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


Dats so perty


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:04 AM~9099612
> *What up JR? You might have to rep that ROLLERZONLY buys my ride but it'll be in a well respected club and get the respect it deserves.
> *



I hope that works out for U Larry. U know I did what I could to help push that through!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 01:50 PM~9100575
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, VYNE TYME
> 
> Your boys aren't looking too good. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 01:56 PM~9100626
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Hey, I can't help it that ur Team sucks bRO haha!

They let this one slip through their hands at the last minute. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 01:51 PM~9100588
> *I hope that works out for U Larry. U know I did what I could to help push that through!
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 24 2007, 08:03 PM~9076774
> *ROLLERZONLY~SOCO Chapter:
> 
> We will be having a meeting this Sunday @ 3:00pm. Possible barbecue at our park depending on weather.
> ...



REMINDER!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just like always they need to toss blackpepper and put in Russell already,and that coach and his play calling sucks ass too.Not to mention thier offensive line can't stop getting penalties....fucking waste of getting Sunday ticket this year :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 02:03 PM~9100675
> *just like always they need to toss blackpepper and put in Russell already,and that coach and his play calling sucks ass too.Not to mention thier offensive line can't stop getting penalties....fucking waste of getting Sunday ticket this year :angry:
> *



What they need to do is get rid of their owner! :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 01:04 PM~9100679
> *What they need to do is get rid of their owner! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 02:15 PM~9100759
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup bROtha? How was the halloween party? Sorry I didn't make it bRO, but it was too last minute. Didn't find out until Wednesday when Tigger called. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


Damn homie that's crazy.He was a cool guy and you aint lying about his heart.Our condolences goes out to his Family


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


Rip.the final ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 01:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


*DAMN ESE DESPENSA!!!! SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, FUCK HOMIE!!! THATS SOME SHIT DOG....OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILIA IN THESE HARD TIEMPOS FROM ALL THE GOODTIMERS IN IRAQ.....MAY HE REST IN PIECE..
 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean post the party pics already


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *



May he ride in peace..... :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your condolences and right on Vyne Tyme for posting a pic of his ride.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *



On behalf of ROLLERZONLY SoCo. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family!

Our condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 02:30 PM~9100832
> *Damn homie that's crazy.He was a cool guy and you aint lying about his heart.Our condolences goes out to his Family
> *



RIP sorry for the loss my thoughts and prayers go to everyone


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Ride In Peace Albert, :angel: 
My prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup Fe, Sean, Rich, and Fez 

:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP Albert you will be missed homie :tears:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 28 2007, 02:56 PM~9101144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 01:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *




RIP Albert :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 28 2007, 04:57 PM~9101679
> *Sup Fe, Sean, Rich, and Fez
> 
> :wave:
> *


What it iz Kevin. It's about time you get on here


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 28 2007, 05:57 PM~9101679
> *Sup Fe, Sean, Rich, and Fez
> 
> :wave:
> *


What up Pimp! It's about time you take a break away from the girls on the "Space" and come on LIL.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 07:16 PM~9102558
> *What up Pimp! It's about time you take a break away from the girls on the "Space" and come on LIL.
> *


Yep there are alot of fake ones on the "space" so i figured i would come chop it up wit yall


----------



## browneyez07 (Oct 5, 2007)

RIP and sorry to here about Albert 
our prayers go to you and his family Larry
this is little Richard you'r brother made me an account


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF THERES ANYTHING TRADITIONS CAN DO FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## browneyez07 (Oct 5, 2007)

RIP and sorry to here about your homie uncle Larry just thought to say that I'm sorry and we will be praying for you, him and his family. and i should let you know this is lil Richards mom Samantha


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 28 2007, 07:12 PM~9102539
> *What it iz Kevin. It's about time you get on here
> *


Yep Yep

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO Riders?MOST HATED


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 28 2007, 07:54 PM~9102959
> *Whats up CO Riders?MOST HATED
> *


whats up JR hows it going keep doing it BIG MOST HATED CC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 28 2007, 03:08 PM~9100927
> *Hey Sean post the party pics already
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's all the pics that came out decent. All of the others were real blurry. Drunk ass mutha fuckas trying to take pics. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good GOODTIMES?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 28 2007, 05:57 PM~9101679
> *Sup Fe, Sean, Rich, and Fez
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 10:55 PM~9103690
> *That's all the pics that came out decent. All of the others were real blurry. Drunk ass mutha fuckas trying to take pics. :angry:
> *



THAT SUCKS WE TOOK A FEW MORE THEN THAT, WHO WAS TAKIN THOSE PICS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ 47 passed the fuck out in Vegas. I think it was only 1:30am :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 10:59 PM~9103722
> *ROLLERZ 47 passed the fuck out in Vegas. I think it was only 1:30am  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2007, 10:58 PM~9103715
> *THAT SUCKS WE TOOK A FEW MORE THEN THAT, WHO WAS TAKIN THOSE PICS
> *



Dunno, wasn't me! My hands were full! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 09:48 PM~9103635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i am taller then everyone except the one standing on the chair

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 09:56 PM~9103700
> *What's good GOODTIMES?
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN CAN WAIT TO GET BACK AND GET A GROUP PIC LIKE THAT ESE...THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT RIGHT THERE................BIG UPS!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ROLLERZ AND RUTHLESS LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD GOODTIMES!!!! *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*STAY UP GOODTIMERS !!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*YOU READY BIG MANIAC TO HIT THE BLVD WIT THAT 64 HOMIE!!! GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 10:56 PM~9103700
> *What's good GOODTIMES?
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 10:04 PM~9103756
> *Dunno, wasn't me! My hands were full! :biggrin:
> *


It was a ruthless member taking the pics.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 28 2007, 09:59 PM~9103722
> *ROLLERZ 47 passed the fuck out in Vegas. I think it was only 1:30am  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



OK SEAN, THATS NOT COOL... I HAVE PIX 2.....REMEMBER THIS? TARZAN...LOL


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 29 2007, 06:36 AM~9105107
> *It was a ruthless member taking the pics.
> *


WHAT UP FE...NO INVITATION?? I SEE HOW YOU ALL TREAT A BROTHER..... :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


R.I.P Primo JR.!!!!! 
:tears:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 03:10 PM~9100943
> *Thanks everyone for your condolences and right on Vyne Tyme for posting a pic of his ride.
> *


He truely was a RYDER! Since day One!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 07:00 AM~9105155
> *OK SEAN, THATS NOT COOL... I HAVE PIX 2.....REMEMBER THIS? TARZAN...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 29 2007, 07:04 AM~9105163
> *R.I.P Primo JR.!!!!!
> :tears:
> *


*HEY CIPIE , DESPENSA ABOUT YOUR PRIMO ESE!!! OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL HIS FAMILIA IN THESE HARD TIMES...MAY HE R.I.P...........











FROM ALL OF THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA !!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 08:25 AM~9105232
> *HEY CIPIE , DESPENSA ABOUT YOUR PRIMO ESE!!! OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL HIS FAMILIA IN THESE HARD TIMES...MAY HE R.I.P...........
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES!! HE HAD A ROUGH LIFE BUT HIS HEART WAS ALL FAMILIA AND LOWRIDING!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 07:25 AM~9105232
> *HEY CIPIE , DESPENSA ABOUT YOUR PRIMO ESE!!! OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL HIS FAMILIA IN THESE HARD TIMES...MAY HE R.I.P...........
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 08:00 AM~9105155
> *OK SEAN, THATS NOT COOL... I HAVE PIX 2.....REMEMBER THIS? TARZAN...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: That's fucked up. You are starting war Tony! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:00 AM~9105373
> *:roflmao: That's fucked up. You are starting war Tony! :biggrin:
> *


  lol. u posted 1st....


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 08:11 AM~9105181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your 64 is a bad mother fucker, Can't wait to see the new paint and see it smash'n ******* in the "08". :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:00 AM~9105373
> *:roflmao: That's fucked up. You are starting war Tony! :biggrin:
> *


hey whats up with the bud light?? were we out of coronas??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 08:03 AM~9105387
> * lol. u posted 1st....
> *


u know dis..2008888


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 AM~9105393
> *hey whats up with the bud light?? were we out of coronas??
> *


Fuck that ****** Lee Trevino put us up in a fucked up hotel, and he gave us fucked up beer! :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:08 AM~9105405
> *Fuck that ****** Lee Trevino put us up in a fucked up hotel, and he gave us fucked up beer! :angry:
> *


lol... but we had the killll


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:08 AM~9105405
> *Fuck that ****** Lee Trevino put us up in a fucked up hotel, and he gave us fucked up beer! :angry:
> *


yeah wuz a shitty hotel... but the good thing we still took home .. "best of show" "best lowrider" " best undercarrige" "best trunk" "best engraving" must i say more!!!2008


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *MOSTHATED CC*

What's good b*RO*?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:22 AM~9105453
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good bRO?
> *


Nada homie whats good with you?? Oh and chuckieboy13 I know what 63 the one that you bought the owner originally wanted to trade it,it's a nice ride


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 09:25 AM~9105467
> *Nada homie whats good with you??I know what 63 that is that you bought the owner originally wanted to trade it,it's a nice ride
> *



:uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:29 AM~9105490
> *:uh: :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


My bad homie I meant to quote chuckie boy on that 63 he had to I got a lot on my mind brother


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:29 AM~9105490
> *:uh: :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i see sean ...keepn secrets..from the brotherhood.. :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Oct 29 2007, 07:06 AM~9105172
> *He truely was a RYDER! Since day One!
> *


 :yessad: RIP Albert :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:29 AM~9105490
> *:uh: :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I fixed it Sean sorry for the mix up doggie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:08 AM~9105405
> *Fuck that ****** Lee Trevino put us up in a fucked up hotel, and he gave us fucked up beer! :angry:
> *


bud light is good beer thats all I drink :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Oct 29 2007, 09:38 AM~9105546
> *bud light is good beer thats all I drink :biggrin:
> *


It is good, but not as good as coROnas! :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:41 AM~9105560
> *It is good, but not as good as coROnas! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 08:25 AM~9105467
> *Nada homie whats good with you?? Oh and chuckieboy13 I know what 63 the one that you bought the owner originally wanted to trade it,it's a nice ride
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE...........I KNOW YOU HAVE LOTS ON YOUR MIND HOMIE, I KNOW HOW IT FEELS TO LOSE A HOMIE ESE....LET ME KNOW IF GOODTIMES CC CAN DO ANYTHING HOMIE....WE WIT YOU ESE.....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So whats up with all Riders in the CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do Jr? I'm gonna throw those tripple golds on the 59 tomorrow


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 01:30 PM~9107072
> *What it do Jr? I'm gonna throw those tripple golds on the 59 tomorrow
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9100803
> *I want to say Rest In Peace to a beloved homie his name was Albert Collins aka The Final Ride. Some of you who attended our bbq might remember him from the car he drove it was an 1986 Cadillac fleetwood hearse..He passed away early this morning from carbon monoxide poisening. He may not of ever had any of the nicest rides but he had the biggest heart a lowrider or any human being could have. I'll miss you homie and I'll never forget you :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What It Dew Kevin!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup fez 

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 04:26 PM~9108820
> *ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 09:33 AM~9105517
> *I fixed it Sean sorry for the mix up doggie
> *


Don't even trip bRO.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:13 PM~9109204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:32 PM~9109325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN 719ER....WHATS NEW IN P TOWN ESE!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:34 PM~9109336
> *Why u posting spent money? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dreaming of Spring and things to come


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP ROY ROY !!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Why you posting spent chicks? :roflmao: :roflmao: 










J/P homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 06:35 PM~9109340
> *WHATS CRACKEN 719ER....WHATS NEW IN P TOWN ESE!!!
> *


Not a damn thing bRO! Still try'n to flip my Navi, so I can buy a Vert. I'm on a mission, but it is taking longer than I thought. :angry: 

Selling my GSXR, but no luck either.


Guess I try and sell my 300 too. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 06:35 PM~9109346
> *WHATS UP ROY ROY !!!!
> *


What up Doggie ,just kickin it waiting for the game dog


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:36 PM~9109355
> *Why you posting spent chicks? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/P homie :biggrin:
> *


The same reason u are posting spent money! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 05:37 PM~9109359
> *Not a damn thing bRO! Still try'n to flip my Navi, so I can buy  a Vert. I'm on a mission, but it is taking longer than I thought. :angry:
> 
> Selling my GSXR, but no luck either.
> ...


*PM ME THE LOWEST YOU WILL GO ON THE NAVI HOMIE AND I BET I CAN GET IT SOLD!!!! SEND ME THE GXSR PRICE TOO BUT I WANT COMMISSION ESE!!! J/K FOO...NOT KNOCKEN THE NAVI HOMIE BUT ID RATHER SEE A DROP TOP ON SOME SPOKES CRUISING THREW COLORADO!!!! YOU FEEL ME !!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:37 PM~9109359
> *Not a damn thing bRO! Still try'n to flip my Navi, so I can buy  a Vert. I'm on a mission, but it is taking longer than I thought. :angry:
> 
> Selling my GSXR, but no luck either.
> ...


GOOD luck on finding a vert homie those fuckers are becoming Hard to get


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I edited that too Focker, before you replied!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 05:39 PM~9109362
> *What up Doggie ,just kickin it waiting for the game dog
> *


*SHIT THERE GOTTA BE SOMTHING ELSE BETTER TO WATCH ESE!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:41 PM~9109377
> *I edited that too Focker, before you replied!
> *


My bad doggie


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

damn chucks you doin big things for GOODTIMES from IRAQ.. Whats up roy thats a tight ass name...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 05:40 PM~9109376
> *GOOD luck on finding a vert homie those fuckers are becoming Hard to get
> *


*YOU KNOW I CAN FIND ONE FUCKER!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 06:40 PM~9109374
> *PM ME THE LOWEST YOU WILL GO ON THE NAVI HOMIE AND I BET I CAN GET IT SOLD!!!! SEND ME THE GXSR PRICE TOO BUT I WANT COMMISSION ESE!!! J/K FOO...NOT KNOCKEN THE NAVI HOMIE BUT ID RATHER SEE A DROP TOP ON SOME SPOKES CRUISING THREW COLORADO!!!! YOU FEEL ME !!!
> *


I feel you bRO, believe me!

I'll PM you in a few. And you can have the comission, for real!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:42 PM~9109391
> *My bad doggie
> *



It's cool bRO! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 29 2007, 05:43 PM~9109399
> *damn chucks you doin big things for GOODTIMES from IRAQ.. Whats up roy thats a tight ass name...
> *


*IM FUCKEN TIRED HOMIE IM ABOUT TO HIT THE SACK DOG!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:44 PM~9109412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You look good there ROy! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Oct 29 2007, 06:43 PM~9109399
> *damn chucks you doin big things for GOODTIMES from IRAQ.. Whats up roy thats a tight ass name...
> *


What up homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:39 PM~9109362
> *What up Doggie ,just kickin it waiting for the game dog
> *


Roy is a closet Broncos Fan :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:45 PM~9109419
> *You look good there ROy! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: that's wrong hamburglar


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13+Oct 29 2007, 05:45 PM~9109417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got back from the gym...other than that chill time.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 06:47 PM~9109428
> *:uh:  that's wrong hamburglar
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE GOODTIMES CC HOMIE "LUPILLO RIVERA" BUSTEN PLAQUE AT HIS VIDEO SHOOT!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chuckieboy13, 1BADVAN, lowchicago23, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719

*OH OH COLORADO GETTING DEEP HOMIE'S!!!!! WHAT IT DO...SORRY ABOUT THEM ROCKIES BUT HEY THEY MADE IT TO THE BIG SHOW!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 06:50 PM~9109457
> *THE GOODTIMES CC HOMIE "LUPILLO RIVERA" BUSTEN PLAQUE AT HIS VIDEO SHOOT!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that on the set of the "Lean like a cholo" Vid?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 06:52 PM~9109473
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: chuckieboy13, 1BADVAN, lowchicago23, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC, chuckieboy13, RO4LIFE 719, 1BADVAN, lowchicago23
You aint Lying Chucks What up fellas


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC, chuckieboy13, RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS, 1BADVAN, lowchicago23

:0 8 Ryders, that may be a record for our topic :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Oct 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9109477
> *Aint that on the set of the "Lean like a cholo" Vid?
> *


*YEA THATS RIGHT IT WAS AT THAT VIDEO SHOOT...MY BAD !!!* :biggrin: 

*WELL IM OUT COLORADO , ILL CATCH YOU GUYS ON THE REBOUND AND GET THEM LOW LOW'S READY TO HIT THE STREETS BECAUSE ITS GONNA BE A HOT ASS SUMMER!!!!!! LOOKEN FORWARD TO IT THOUGH ALRATO!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up ****** whats up for the night maybe showtime?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright Colorado, I am out for a few. I have a frustrating game to watch!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chuckieboy13, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC


*ITS ALL COMMING TOGETHER LIKE SWEATY ASS CHEEKS!!!! COLORADO PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 2008.......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:56 PM~9109506
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC, chuckieboy13, RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS, 1BADVAN, lowchicago23
> 
> :0 8 Ryders, that may be a record for our topic :biggrin:
> *


Were all gonna do it bigger than that on the strip next summer all the car clubs are gonna hit the strip for one big movement :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 06:57 PM~9109526
> *Alright Colorado, I am out for a few. I have a frustrating game to watch!
> *


They're gonna score fucker.Don't play sad face :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 05:57 PM~9109526
> *Alright Colorado, I am out for a few. I have a frustrating game to watch!
> *


THE BRONCOS ARE GOING TO LOSE ANYWAY... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 05:58 PM~9109533
> *Were all gonna do it bigger than that on the strip next summer all the car clubs are gonna hit the strip for one big movement :0
> *


*GOODTIMES IS DOWN FOR THAT MOST HATED AND YOU KNOW WE ALL MOTIVATE EACH OTHER AND I KNOW WE DO!!!! WHO KNOWS MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE CAN GET A SOUTHERN COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE GOING ON!!! JUST A THOUGHT TO PONDER ON ESE....................GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 06:00 PM~9109554
> *THE BRONCOS ARE GOING TO LOSE ANYWAY... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 29 2007, 05:58 PM~9109530
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: chuckieboy13, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> ...


  :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2007, 08:50 AM~9055866
> *If anyone is looking I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it..Let me know fellas I'm only a hop skip jump away if you want to check it out runs killer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Hey sean you hear back from your boy about the riv?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 29 2007, 06:03 PM~9109585
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 07:00 PM~9109554
> *THE BRONCOS ARE GOING TO LOSE ANYWAY... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Like you and your shitty as team have any room to talk! :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719

WHAT UP BROTHER!!! HOW DID YOU LIKE THAT GAME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 29 2007, 09:11 PM~9110662
> *Hey sean you hear back from your boy about the riv?
> *


Nah, bRO, but I'll call him again to see what's up.

Here is his # 778-4211, his name is Chuck.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:43 PM~9110875
> *:angry: Like you and your shitty as team have any room to talk! :angry:
> *


 IT'S OK, DONT :tears:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9110877
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...



That shit sucked. Fuck'n bRObably wearing my jersey, huh. :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 09:44 PM~9110888
> *IT'S OK, DONT:tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 08:43 PM~9110877
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


Hey what about me i am here too

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:44 PM~9110886
> *Nah, bRO, but I'll call him again to see what's up.
> 
> Here is his # 778-4211, his name is Chuck.
> *


Talk to him about it first, then i will hit him up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:46 PM~9110896
> *That shit sucked. Fuck'n bRObably wearing my jersey, huh. :0
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, nathand

What up *******?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:54 PM~9110935
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, nathand
> 
> What up *******?
> *


  :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 09:52 PM~9110923
> *:nono:  :buttkick:  :barf:
> *



Haha, oh well u still have a bROnco jersey in ur crib, can't say I have a Raiders jersey in mine :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

What it dew with all the homies in the CO???


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:54 PM~9110935
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, nathand
> 
> What up *******?
> *


not shit just getting ready to crash, i got to open tomorrow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 08:55 PM~9110947
> *Haha, oh well u still have a bROnco jersey in ur crib, can't say I have a Raiders jersey in mine :biggrin:
> *


I SOLD IT ON EBAY!!!! :0


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9110963
> *What it dew with all the homies in the CO???
> *


Sup nathan

:wave:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:54 PM~9110935
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, nathand
> 
> What up *******?
> *


Nada homie just doing some home work wut about you ??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9110971
> *I SOLD IT ON EBAY!!!! :0
> *



Well send me my $1000 then! :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 29 2007, 09:58 PM~9110977
> *Sup nathan
> 
> :wave:
> *




CHillin doin some homework and you ese??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9110969
> *not shit just getting ready to crash, i got to open tomorrow
> *



You have to work a 10 hour shift alone, huh? Those days are the worst. :angry:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 PM~9111007
> *CHillin doin some homework  and you ese??
> *


just chillin, what kind of homework?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 PM~9111012
> *You have to work a 10 hour shift alone, huh? Those days are the worst. :angry:
> *


yep, but it is not that bad


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Oct 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9111016
> *just chillin, what kind of homework?
> *



Im finishing up my associates degree in criminal justice.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 09:03 PM~9111005
> *Well send me my $1000 then! :biggrin:
> *


IT ONLY SOLD FOR $1.00..... :roflmao:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

I wanna be a criminal defense atty specializing in corporate forensics.. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 29 2007, 07:02 PM~9109571
> *GOODTIMES IS DOWN FOR THAT MOST HATED AND YOU KNOW WE ALL MOTIVATE EACH OTHER AND I KNOW WE DO!!!! WHO KNOWS MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE CAN GET A SOUTHERN COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE GOING ON!!! JUST A THOUGHT TO PONDER ON ESE....................GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


Sorry not to bright what is an Alliance??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up JR I just hit larry up do you know if I can get some pics put on a shirt in town?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

You might ask jt cousin pete.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9108820
> *ROLLERZONLY 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


i will say thats a nice hood ornament wish i had one like that


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up kevin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

WhaT UP TO ALL THE COLORADO home boys????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up chris whats up CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's goin' on?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...........FOR THE COLORADO RIDERS!!!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 30 2007, 02:18 AM~9112277
> *TTT...........FOR THE COLORADO RIDERS!!!
> *



Wut up chuck hows life treating you


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 09:22 PM~9111154
> *Sorry not to bright what is an Alliance??
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE, ILL EXPLAINE WHEN I GET BACK 60 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!* GOODTIMES CC


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut up most hated u ever work at the boys ranch??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:20 AM~9112284
> *Wut up chuck hows life treating you
> *


*WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOG!!! YEA HOMIE JUST FINISHING UP THIS 15 MONTHS...... *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

QUE ONDA BIG KIKYASO......WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE!!!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 30 2007, 02:22 AM~9112293
> *WHATS GOING DOWN NATE DOG!!! YEA HOMIE JUST FINISHING UP THIS 15 MONTHS......
> *


Congrats homie when you touch down youll have to hit me up so i can buy a beer


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

whats your mos chuck??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:24 AM~9112299
> *Congrats homie when you touch down youll have to hit me up so i can buy a beer
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE............GOODTIMES *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:27 AM~9112308
> *whats your mos chuck??
> *


*CAME IN AS A 88M BUT SHIT I AINT DONE THAT JOB IN LIKE 5 YEARS HOMIE!!! WITH ALL THIS SHIT GOING ON OUT HERE, YOU DOING IT ALL!!!* :uh:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

i JUST PUT ALL NEW TIRES AND GLASS IN THE MONTE AN SOME HATER FUCKED IT ALL UP


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:31 AM~9112325
> *i JUST PUT ALL NEW TIRES AND GLASS IN THE MONTE AN SOME HATER FUCKED IT ALL UP
> *


*WTF for real homie, thats some haten ass shit ese!!!*


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 30 2007, 02:39 AM~9112349
> *WTF for real homie, thats some haten ass shit ese!!!
> *




FUCK YEA and it sucks cuz its hard to find monte parts down hear all the hill billies use them for race cars and shit.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:40 AM~9112352
> *FUCK YEA and it sucks cuz its hard to find monte parts down hear all the hill billies use them for race cars and shit.
> *


*Damn homie you need to move down are way doggie!!! *


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

ur telling me. I tried to check the GOODTIMES web site and it said no longer available i was wanting to show my homie some shit. wut up or maybe i typed it in wrong


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 01:53 AM~9112378
> *ur telling me.  I tried to check the GOODTIMES web site and it said no longer available i was wanting to show my homie some shit. wut up or maybe i typed it in wrong
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE WE REDOING THE WEB SIGHT RIGHT NOW AND IT WILL BE IN FULL AFFECT FOR 2008........RELOADING FOR THE NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, babyjoe, kikiaso805

OH OH ...WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up joe and chuck...sorry homie, i was catching up and reading the back pages doggie :biggrin: hey chucks, hit me up in a bit i got a lil something perro  :biggrin:...what up to all the colorado riders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Oct 30 2007, 02:21 AM~9112290
> *Wut up most hated u ever work at the boys ranch??
> *


No none of my crew has that I know of. Sorry to hear that your ride got fucked up man


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2007, 07:13 AM~9112618
> *No none of my crew has that I know of. Sorry to hear that your ride got fucked up man
> *



Thanks it pisses me off but oh well aint nothing gonna stop me just gives me more reason to do it ill really give them a reason to hate.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anybody need a 77 fleetwood for parts? bad trans, good engine that isn't running. I already stripped a bunch of stuff off.

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/463726967.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up 719... Rich by the way I ain't got your #, So how 'em I gonna hit you up? pm me!!! How about them Red Sox!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN RAY


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's crackin' CO? what up Fes! i have been tryin' to call you for a couple of days. hit me up when you get a chance.
i am tossin' around the idea of selling my black powder coat wheels. if anyone is interested in looking at them just hit me up. i am always down for some trading or straight cash works just as good. i don't know how to download onto this site yetb ut i can email pics to whoever. i am just offering up to the CO ridas for now. LMK
what's up Goodtimes, Traditions, RO, the Big X, Ruthless, Most Hated?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

if you click on my name you can see one of the wheels.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ. WELL WE ONLY HAVE A FEW MORE MONTHS OUT HERE, BUT THESE ARE THE MONTHS THAT SHOULD BE SPENT WITH YOUR FAMILIA. WELL WE HAVE THE NEXT BEST THING AND THAT'S OUR "GOODTIMES" FAMILIA. WELL KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN HOMIES.










CHUCK ONLY 23 DAYS UNTIL WE GET SOME GOOD CHOW HALL FOOD.  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 30 2007, 11:59 AM~9114717
> *WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ. WELL WE ONLY HAVE A FEW MORE MONTHS OUT HERE, BUT THESE ARE THE MONTHS THAT SHOULD BE SPENT WITH YOUR FAMILIA. WELL WE HAVE THE NEXT BEST THING AND THAT'S OUR "GOODTIMES" FAMILIA. WELL KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT RAY RAY...YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS AND THERE FAMILIAS, CHERISH THESE MOMENTS AND THIS TIME OF YEAR HOMIE'S AND APPRECIATE WHAT YOU GOT!!!! OH YEA AND RAY IT AINT A FEW MORE MONTHS HOMIE ITS MORE LIKE 60 DAYS..... *

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....COLORADO...AND GOODTIMES


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's up Colorado, ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, X, TRADITIONS, and any one else I missed, no disrespect!

Beautiful day today, hopefully we will have a few more before it snows!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 30 2007, 12:01 PM~9114313
> *if you click on my name you can see one of the wheels.
> *


blow that pic up its too small


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2007, 06:30 PM~9117166
> *blow that pic up its too small
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 30 2007, 06:23 PM~9117085
> *What's up Colorado, ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, X, TRADITIONS, and any one else I missed, no disrespect!
> 
> Beautiful day today, hopefully we will have a few more before it snows!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 30 2007, 12:01 PM~9114313
> *if you click on my name you can see one of the wheels.
> *


Are those Jeff's old ones?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE IN UTAH, DIGITAL DASH JUICED FLAWLESS PAINT, CHECK SALES TOPIC FOR PICTURES AND MORE INFO :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 30 2007, 05:43 PM~9117287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie can't belive your selling the car you were all in love with the car when we met in Colorado Springs 
well who ever buys it from you will have a real nice car good luck on the sale homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 30 2007, 06:23 PM~9117085
> *What's up Colorado, ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, X, TRADITIONS, and any one else I missed, no disrespect!
> 
> Beautiful day today, hopefully we will have a few more before it snows!
> *


WHATS UP ROLLERZONLY 719 YOU GOT TO TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A GRILL LIKE THAT FOR MY SHIT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 30 2007, 09:30 PM~9118622
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZONLY 719 YOU GOT TO TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A GRILL LIKE THAT FOR MY SHIT
> *



What grill are you speaking of? The E & G or the custom girl grill? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 30 2007, 10:18 PM~9119173
> *What grill are you speaking of? The E & G or the custom girl grill? :biggrin:
> *


THE CUSTOM GIRL GRILL THINK OF GETING ME ONE FOR THE MONTE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 30 2007, 11:13 PM~9119520
> *THE CUSTOM GIRL GRILL THINK OF GETING ME ONE FOR THE MONTE
> *


get an all bare one though :0 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Oct 30 2007, 11:13 PM~9119520
> *THE CUSTOM GIRL GRILL THINK OF GETING ME ONE FOR THE MONTE
> *


I have quite a few of them bRO! :0 They are plentiful in Pueblo!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 31 2007, 12:10 AM~9119873
> *get an all bare one though :0  :0    :cheesy:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

you got it Roy, they were Jeff's wheels off the black cutlass. do you know anyone that might be interested in them? :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 30 2007, 05:23 PM~9117085
> *What's up Colorado, ROLLERZONLY, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, X, TRADITIONS, and any one else I missed, no disrespect!
> 
> Beautiful day today, hopefully we will have a few more before it snows!
> *


*WHAT UP HOMIE!!! WHAT IT DEW ROLLERZ!! DAMN YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT THE SNOW COMMING SOON!!!* :uh:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOST HATED

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey whatz up Chris!!! I've been real busy but I'll call you today whenever I get a break!!! And I know someone that might want those rims, I'll let you know when I call you!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO ~ HAPPY HALLOWEEN from all the ROLLERZONLY SoCo.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up colorado ridaz??HAPPY HALLOWEEN from the GOODTIMERS here in iraq  big q-vo to my GOODTIMING brothers out there in the colorado getting ready to do some tricking and treating :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

i see u culito :cheesy: el pinche GOODTIMER te va chingar guey...no le mandaste su costume guey :ugh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 31 2007, 08:48 AM~9121888
> *i see u culito :cheesy: el pinche GOODTIMER te va chingar guey...no le mandaste su costume guey :ugh:
> *


*ESE BUEY AINT GONNA DO NADA ESE....I TOLD HIM ILL HAVE IT IN HAND WHEN I HIT LOS ANGELES FOO...YOU KNOW ITS ON WHEN WE HIT THE MOTHER LAND DOGGIE CALIFAS.... *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN AND WE'LL SEE ALL YOU VATOS WHEN WE GET BACK TO THE MOTHER LAND.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 31 2007, 12:27 AM~9119989
> *I have quite a few of them bRO! :0  They are plentiful in Pueblo!
> *


SO HOW MUCH FOR THAT ONE HOOK A ****** UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 31 2007, 09:39 AM~9121836
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO ~ HAPPY HALLOWEEN from all the ROLLERZONLY SoCo.
> *


Whats cracken in Pueblo tonight doggie I might go up there if theres something to do hit me up asap :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 31 2007, 12:24 PM~9123256
> *Whats cracken in Pueblo tonight doggie I might go up there if theres something to do hit me up asap :cheesy:
> *


Never mind Sean I couldn't wait so I called you so I'll be waiting on that call MOSTHATED and ROLLERZONLY gonna party tonight hopefully :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY CC SO CO, SUPIRIORS CC, RUTHLESS CC, XQUISTE CC, UCE CC CO, SOUTHERN FANTASIES CC, DUKES CC CO, IMPERIALS CC CO, JUST CASUAL CC, STYLISTICS CC CO, SOLOW CC, MUSTANG MAFIA CC, OLDIES CC CO, TWISTED CREATIONS CC, EAST SIDE CC, TRADITIONS CC, ILLUSIONS CC, AFFILI-HATED CC, JUST THE ONES CC, ROLLIN IMAGE CC, LATIN DREAMS CC, SWEAT DREAMS CC, LUXERY CC, ETERNITY CC, NO LIMIT CC CO, FOREVER ILLUSIONS CC AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ AND CLUBS REPEN THE ROCKIE STATE....*










*<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER* :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 02:51 PM~9124915
> *
> *


A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 31 2007, 03:05 PM~9124523
> *MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY CC SO CO, SUPIRIORS CC, RUTHLESS CC, XQUISTE CC, UCE CC CO, SOUTHERN FANTASIES CC, DUKES CC CO, IMPERIALS CC CO, JUST CASUAL CC, STYLISTICS CC CO, SOLOW CC, MUSTANG MAFIA CC, OLDIES CC CO, TWISTED CREATIONS CC, EAST SIDE CC, TRADITIONS CC, ILLUSIONS CC, AFFILI-HATED CC, JUST THE ONES CC, ROLLIN IMAGE CC, LATIN DREAMS CC, SWEAT DREAMS CC, LUXERY CC, ETERNITY CC, NO LIMIT CC CO, FOREVER ILLUSIONS CC AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ AND CLUBS REPEN THE ROCKIE STATE....
> 
> 
> ...



Same to you homie.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 03:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 31 2007, 02:05 PM~9124523
> *MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY CC SO CO, SUPIRIORS CC, RUTHLESS CC, XQUISTE CC, UCE CC CO, SOUTHERN FANTASIES CC, DUKES CC CO, IMPERIALS CC CO, JUST CASUAL CC, STYLISTICS CC CO, SOLOW CC, MUSTANG MAFIA CC, OLDIES CC CO, TWISTED CREATIONS CC, EAST SIDE CC, TRADITIONS CC, ILLUSIONS CC, AFFILI-HATED CC, JUST THE ONES CC, ROLLIN IMAGE CC, LATIN DREAMS CC, SWEAT DREAMS CC, LUXERY CC, ETERNITY CC, NO LIMIT CC CO, FOREVER ILLUSIONS CC AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ AND CLUBS REPEN THE ROCKIE STATE....
> 
> 
> ...


Back at you homie, stay safe.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Betty :angel:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47
Sup Tony, did you find that book?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Oct 31 2007, 03:35 PM~9125247
> *Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47
> Sup Tony, did you find that book?
> *


yeah ill call u tonight with the number...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 03:36 PM~9125253
> *yeah ill call u tonight with the number...
> *


Cool thanks, I'll be out for a little bit with the kids getting candy.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:0  whats up colorado lowriders [FONT=A[COLOR=blue]rial]


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 31 2007, 03:05 PM~9124523
> *MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY CC SO CO, SUPIRIORS CC, RUTHLESS CC, XQUISTE CC, UCE CC CO, SOUTHERN FANTASIES CC, DUKES CC CO, IMPERIALS CC CO, JUST CASUAL CC, STYLISTICS CC CO, SOLOW CC, MUSTANG MAFIA CC, OLDIES CC CO, TWISTED CREATIONS CC, EAST SIDE CC, TRADITIONS CC, ILLUSIONS CC, AFFILI-HATED CC, JUST THE ONES CC, ROLLIN IMAGE CC, LATIN DREAMS CC, SWEAT DREAMS CC, LUXERY CC, ETERNITY CC, NO LIMIT CC CO, FOREVER ILLUSIONS CC AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ AND CLUBS REPEN THE ROCKIE STATE....
> 
> 
> ...


back at you homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 03:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


RIP BETTY


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

R.I.P. BETTY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

r.i.p bettie cordova very good people always supporting all lowrider shows hang in there lee


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 03:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: You are in our thoughts and prayers ~ ROLLERZONLY SoCo. :tears: :angel:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN 2 ALL THE COLORADO LOW LOWS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Betty our prayers are there for you'r loved ones


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


*REST IN PEACE (MRS BAJITO 63 "BETTY") *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 31 2007, 03:55 PM~9124959
> *A BROTHER IN LOWRIDINGS WIFE DIED THIS WEEK. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO LEE "BAJITO 63". MAY BETTY REST IN PEACE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:RIP :angel:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN PAULITO...WILL BE SEEING YOU NEXT MONTH HOMIE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, greenmerc77
WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats Going On CHUCK!! Can wait till ya'll get here, so we can party


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *lfted84*

What's good bRO?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave: 
hope everyone had a good and safe halloween


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 31 2007, 12:52 PM~9123523
> *Never mind Sean I couldn't wait so I called you so I'll be waiting on that call MOSTHATED and ROLLERZONLY gonna party tonight hopefully :0  :0
> *


What happened bRO, we lost you. Did u fall all in love and go shack up for the night or what? :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

bud light is good :biggrin: 
so how you doing homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 1 2007, 06:08 PM~9133829
> *bud light is good :biggrin:
> so how you doing homie
> *


Good when u gonna get that license back so u can ROll the cutty?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 1 2007, 06:07 PM~9133819
> *What happened bRO, we lost you. Did u fall all in love and go shack up for the night or what?  :dunno:
> *


Damn Homie I waited like an almost an hour for you doggie and then my uncle wasn't home so I was sitting in the car and I thought fuck if he doesn't answer the door later I'm gonna have to get a hotel and I didn't want to spend too much cash I'm a cheap skate. :biggrin: Sorry dogg I hope I didn't make you go out of your way for nothing man but like I said it was almost an hour I waited so I figured you guys got sidetracked or something


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats GOOD Colorado??? How was everybody trick night??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2007, 06:25 PM~9133922
> *Damn Homie I waited like an almost an hour for you doggie and then my uncle wasn't home so I was sitting in the car and I thought fuck if he doesn't answer the door later I'm gonna have to get a hotel and I didn't want to spend too much cash I'm a cheap skate. :biggrin: Sorry dogg I hope I didn't make you go out of your way for nothing man but like I said it was almost an hour I waited so I figured you guys got sidetracked or something
> *



Maybe a miscommunication. I talked to you and you said you were at Zippers, so we went over ther in less than 10 minutes after I talked to you, and you were no where to be found. I called you 3 times and all 3 times, voicemail.

Oh well maybe next time bRO!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

whats up sean :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up cold hard cash? how are things goin bRO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up buddy whats the plan for tonight bRO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 1 2007, 06:57 PM~9134152
> *Maybe a miscommunication. I talked to you and you said you were at Zippers, so we went over ther in less than 10 minutes after I talked to you, and you were no where to be found. I called you 3 times and all 3 times, voicemail.
> 
> Oh well maybe next time bRO!
> *


I told you I was on berwind and my phone didn't show no misscalls but like you said maybe next time homie.So how was Zippers??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 1 2007, 06:58 PM~9134157
> *whats up sean  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not a lot bROtha? What's good with you? When we gonna see that sick ass Impi of yours again. That car is too beautiful to be sitting in thr garage!

You have Colorado on lock, can't no one fuck with you


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 1 2007, 07:16 PM~9134237
> *whats up buddy whats the plan for tonight bRO?
> *


Thought we were gonna go bowling ******! :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2007, 07:34 PM~9134359
> *I told you I was on berwind and my phone didn't show no misscalls but like you said maybe next time homie.So how was Zippers??
> *


We just went by and left. This town was asleep last night, huh? :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 1 2007, 08:38 PM~9134811
> *We just went by and left. This town was asleep last night, huh?  :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 1 2007, 04:14 PM~9133417
> *Whats Going On CHUCK!! Can wait till ya'll get here, so we can party
> *


*DAMN HOMIE WE GETTING CLOSE DOGGIE, DONT TRIP YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT....COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 2 2007, 08:50 AM~9138006
> *TTT....COLORADO
> *


What's up GOODTIMER? Wake up COLORADO, it's Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 09:28 AM~9138316
> *What's up GOODTIMER? Wake up COLORADO, it's Friday! :biggrin:
> *


What it's already Friday damn my head hurts I probably won't recooperate for tonight :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2007, 11:04 AM~9138928
> *What it's already Friday damn my head hurts I probably won't recooperate for tonight :angry:
> *


Damm you sound like a rookie :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO :wave: ANY CRUISIN THIS WEEKEND STAY UP CO RYDAZ


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fuckers
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63, Switchmaster


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO!!! WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT UP PINCHE ROY!!!....WHATS GOING DOWN FELIX???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 01:03 PM~9139758
> *WHAT UP PINCHE ROY!!!....WHATS GOING DOWN FELIX???
> *


Waiting for next year dog.. :biggrin:








And this evening of course :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 12:50 PM~9140040
> *Waiting for next year dog.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*SHIT THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!!!! WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nada dog just glad it's the weekend,trying to be patient on the ride,you?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 12:57 PM~9140082
> *Nada dog just glad it's the weekend,trying to be patient on the ride,you?
> *


*JUST GLAD ITS NOVEMBER HOMIE...WE HEADED TO THE PAD NEXT MONTH!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 02:00 PM~9140111
> *JUST GLAD ITS NOVEMBER HOMIE...WE HEADED TO THE PAD NEXT MONTH!!!
> *


That's GOOD doggie we'll be waiting on you Foolios.Alot has changed in the lowrider scene for the better dog.You'll trip homie.
So when you tossing that Trey this way doggie? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta go to the liquor store brb homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 01:03 PM~9140149
> *That's GOOD doggie we'll be waiting on you Foolios.Alot has changed in the lowrider scene for the better dog.You'll trip homie.
> So when you tossing that Trey this way doggie? :biggrin:
> *


*WELL LOOKEN LIKE PROBABLY APRIL HOMIE!! IM GETTING SOME STUFF DONE BEFORE SHE HITS THE 719. BUT DONT TRIP SHE WILL BE THERE READY TO ROLL BY MAY ......IM GLAD TO HEAR THE LOWRIDER SCENE PICKING UP OUT THERE HOMIE, I REMEMBER 2 YEARS AGO WHEN WE GOT THERE I DIDNT SEE TO MANY RIDERS AND NOW IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO GETTING BACK AND MEETING EVERYONE OUT THERE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 01:05 PM~9140171
> *I gotta go to the liquor store brb homie
> *


*DONT FORGET MY TALL BOY AND A PAPER BAG ESE!!!!! GOODTIMES *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 01:02 PM~9139745
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO!!! WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


SERVICES FOR MY PRIMO 2MARROW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 02:15 PM~9140248
> *WELL LOOKEN LIKE PROBABLY APRIL HOMIE!! IM GETTING SOME STUFF DONE BEFORE SHE HITS THE 719.  BUT DONT TRIP SHE WILL BE THERE READY TO ROLL BY MAY ......IM GLAD TO HEAR THE LOWRIDER SCENE PICKING UP OUT THERE HOMIE, I REMEMBER 2 YEARS AGO WHEN WE GOT THERE I DIDNT SEE TO MANY RIDERS AND NOW IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO GETTING BACK AND MEETING EVERYONE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah dog there are a lot of firme fools out here,all the clubs seem to be stepping it up.If not in thier rides then they step it up in club size.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 2 2007, 02:25 PM~9140329
> *SERVICES FOR MY PRIMO 2MARROW
> *


What up Cip dog sorry to hear about your Primo dog,I wish our rides we're drivable homie...we would be down there quick....If you need anything doggie let me know


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 2 2007, 01:25 PM~9140329
> *SERVICES FOR MY PRIMO 2MARROW
> *


*DESPENSA HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT DOGGIE! OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND THE FAMILIA HOMIE, STAY UP CIPIE!!! GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 12:03 PM~9139758
> *WHAT UP PINCHE ROY!!!....WHATS GOING DOWN FELIX???
> *


What's good bROthers, Can't wait to slam some coROnas later.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Cip, prayers go out to you and your familia from me and the Rollerz Only SoCo bROthers.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 2 2007, 01:40 PM~9140455
> *What's good bROthers, Can't wait to slam some coROnas later.
> *


*SHIT HOMIE, YOU AINT SAID NOTHEN BUT A THING DOGGIE!! WE THERE!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 02:30 PM~9140365
> *What up Cip dog sorry to hear about your Primo dog,I wish our rides we're drivable homie...we would be down there quick....If you need anything doggie let me know
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 2 2007, 02:44 PM~9140484
> *Sorry to hear about your loss Cip, prayers go out to you and your familia from me and the Rollerz Only SoCo bROthers.
> *


THANKS FELIX! I'LL BE GETTIN AT YOU LATER! I HAVENT FORGOT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know that big Mosley/Cotto fights coming up dog you're welcome to come and kick it dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2007, 02:36 PM~9140426
> *DESPENSA HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT DOGGIE!  OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND THE FAMILIA HOMIE, STAY UP CIPIE!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


THANKS BIG CHUCK!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 03:24 PM~9140707
> *You know that big Mosley/Cotto fights coming up dog you're welcome to come and kick it dog
> *


YA IM GONNA HAVE TO DO THAT! MAYBE THIS TIME I CAN GET THERE EARLIER!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 2 2007, 02:24 PM~9140713
> *THANKS BIG CHUCK!
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE!!!* GOODTIMES CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 2 2007, 03:25 PM~9140719
> *YA IM GONNA HAVE TO DO THAT! MAYBE THIS TIME I CAN GET THERE EARLIER!
> *


Do that dog,you're more than welcome


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HEY ROY JUSS LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THAT SO I KNOW IT MADE IT THERE.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up CO FROM TRADITIONS


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cotto better whoop up on Mosley!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 2 2007, 04:37 PM~9141222
> *Cotto better whoop up on Mosley!!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 03:24 PM~9140707
> *You know that big Mosley/Cotto fights coming up dog you're welcome to come and kick it dog
> *



We don't get no invite? :dunno: 










JK Focker! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 04:52 PM~9141380
> *We don't get no invite? :dunno:
> JK Focker! :biggrin:
> *


Sure dog


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 1 2007, 05:10 PM~9133839
> *Good when u gonna get that license back so u can ROll the cutty?
> *


the cutty will be on street in the summer but I'll have my license befor the summer


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 2 2007, 03:26 PM~9141140
> *whats up CO FROM TRADITIONS
> *


*WHAT UP DOGGIE!!!* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 2 2007, 05:51 PM~9141871
> *the cutty will be on street in the summer but I'll have my license befor the summer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's the word CO? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Nov 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9143086
> *
> *


What's good bROtha?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, *PROPER DOS*

What up GOODTIMER?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 08:50 PM~9143197
> *what's the word CO? :biggrin:
> *


Nice Club homie GOOD to see Traditions having another solid member


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *cold hard cash*, PROPER DOS

What's good Glen?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 08:52 PM~9143212
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, PROPER DOS
> 
> What up GOODTIMER?
> *


What up dog,just relaxin tonight....you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 08:53 PM~9143220
> *What up dog,just relaxin tonight....you?
> *


Same here bRO! Chill'n it was a long week for me. Any luck on an engine?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 08:52 PM~9143213
> *Nice Club homie GOOD to see Traditions having another solid member
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

my brother and i were already talking about doing a big gathering in the spring to get things started next year. it will be put on by Traditions and Wicked Wayz. so be on the look out in the spring, it will be open for all the clubs from us. thanks Roy, appreciate that :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 08:55 PM~9143227
> *Same here bRO! Chill'n it was a long week for me. Any luck on an engine?
> *


Nah homie Imma wait and be patient,pay off my credit cards in the next couple months then do it right and get a new one :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9143253
> *Nah homie Imma wait and be patient,pay off my credit cards in the next couple months then do it right and get a new one :biggrin:
> *


Get a new what? Engine or Impi?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up RO, Goodtimes, the Big X, Ruthless, Most Hated, Wicked Wayz, Traditions


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

what it dew big sean how you been


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 08:59 PM~9143260
> *Get a new what? Engine or Impi?
> *


Engine homie.I'll probably show the Dos the way it is for next year but after that it's Guts,and Paint


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Roy, do you know anyone lookin' for them black spokes?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERY ONE WHAT POPING TONIGHT IN CO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9143269
> *what it dew  big sean  how you been
> *



Good bRO to keep it locked up!

FREE~COLD HARD CASH :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9143270
> *Engine homie.I'll probably show the Dos the way it is for next year but after that it's Guts,and Paint
> *



Cool, I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9143274
> *Roy, do you know anyone lookin' for them black spokes?
> *


Nah but if I do I'll hit you up homie....I have someone in mind though...pm me a price dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 2 2007, 09:04 PM~9143291
> *WHATS UP EVERY ONE WHAT POPING TONIGHT IN CO
> *


What up Rich


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP CHRIS I WAS ON THE LINE WHEN YOU CALLED


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 09:07 PM~9143314
> *What up Rich
> *


WHAT UP ROY


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 08:04 PM~9143294
> *Good bRO to keep it locked up!
> 
> FREE~COLD HARD CASH :biggrin:
> *


i will be out 2008 for sure try to do some local shows


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 09:07 PM~9143314
> *What up Rich
> *


WHAT UP ROY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HEY SEAN MIGHT HIT UP PUEBLO THIS WEEKEND WHERE WOULD I LOOK FOR THOSE KUSTOM GRILLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Roy did you get my PM? i was typing it and went to send it, then the server went down again.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone from colorado going to the tejano super car show in odessa tx, nov 18 one of the best car shows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:17 PM~9143355
> *Roy did you get my PM? i was typing it and went to send it, then the server went down again.
> *


Nah homie didn't get it...let's see what your ride looks like dog,got any bigger pics of your avi?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

my avi is my car right now, ido have some bigger ones. the wheels on my avi are with Jeff now and i have the black ones. i don't know how to post bigger pics on LIL. but i do have some.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it a 78,79,or 80?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

78. it won't look like that next year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad just seen your sig


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> THANKS Hey homeboy sorry for your loss i know we dont eachother yet, but if i can do anything let me know even if you just need to vent. im hear and my thoughts prayers and condolences go to you and your familia`


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

WHAT IT IS COLORADO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 2 2007, 09:56 PM~9143609
> *WHAT IT IS COLORADO???
> *


What up Nathan


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 10:10 PM~9143706
> *What up Nathan
> *



Nada Bro just working and you ???


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 2 2007, 09:12 PM~9143345
> *HEY SEAN MIGHT HIT UP PUEBLO THIS WEEKEND WHERE WOULD I LOOK FOR THOSE KUSTOM GRILLS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


At Cavemans, haha. Gotta hit Northern, they are all up and down there!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 2 2007, 08:52 PM~9143213
> *Nice Club homie GOOD to see Traditions having another solid member
> *


thanks for the props roy TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS coming out for the 2008 and we are here to STAY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 08:55 PM~9143235
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND SUPPORT FOR ALL OF CO TRADITIONS POR VIDA


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CHUCKIEBOY63. can't wait to meet all of you guys.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 11:47 PM~9144525
> *what up CHUCKIEBOY63. can't wait to meet all of you guys.
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, GOOD TO SEE YOU FOUND A FAMILIA TO ROLL WITH...TRADITIONS CC COMMING 2008*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just got home shit I'm fucked up :cheesy: MOSTHATED doing it sun up to sun down


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE SOON TOO HOMIE.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

good morning colorado whats goin on this weekend


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2007, 03:18 AM~9144947
> *just got home shit I'm fucked up  :cheesy: MOSTHATED doing it sun up to sun down
> *


*SHIT I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS...............................................GOODTIMES*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 2 2007, 04:52 PM~9141380
> *We don't get no invite? :dunno:
> JK Focker! :biggrin:
> *


You know your invited to watch it at my house :biggrin: Well got to go hit the car wash already.Have to clean the 63 and the escalade.taking them to alberts services.He wanted rides there so the elco and the regal are making a visit to.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:25 PM~9143410
> *my avi is my car right now, ido have some bigger ones. the wheels on my avi are with Jeff now and i have the black ones. i don't know how to post bigger pics on LIL. but i do have some.
> *


My boy still wants to look at them rims today!!! Let me know if you still have them!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up C.S.C.!!! And everyone else ofcourse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

12 members are celebrating their birthday today
1sick7(29), daoriginator64(25), malibu83(27), TOGETHER1(34), BABYDOLL206(26), RoLLiN DaT GrEEn(26), David_trueplaya_69(20), EPISTOL"44"(20), Lowaird64(28), LIL' PACHUCO(14), theonly1(30), Happy birthday homie</span>


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 3 2007, 09:11 AM~9145300
> *12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1sick7(29), daoriginator64(25), malibu83(27), TOGETHER1(34), BABYDOLL206(26), RoLLiN DaT GrEEn(26), David_trueplaya_69(20), EPISTOL"44"(20), Lowaird64(28), LIL' PACHUCO(14), theonly1(30), Happy birthday homie</span>
> *


Happy birthday to all the lay it low members. :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 3 2007, 08:11 AM~9145300
> *12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1sick7(29), daoriginator64(25), malibu83(27), TOGETHER1(34), BABYDOLL206(26), RoLLiN DaT GrEEn(26), David_trueplaya_69(20), EPISTOL"44"(20), Lowaird64(28), LIL' PACHUCO(14), theonly1(30), Happy birthday homie</span>
> *


THANX ROY. :biggrin: THATS 2 IN A ROW OUT HERE FOR ME.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 3 2007, 08:33 AM~9145354
> *Happy birthday to all the lay it low members. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE.. GOODTIMES...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 3 2007, 09:34 AM~9145357
> *THANX ROY.  :biggrin:  THATS 2 IN A ROW OUT HERE FOR ME.
> *


That sucks dog,well at least you can make up for it when you get back


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 3 2007, 08:37 AM~9145369
> *That sucks dog,well at least you can make up for it when you get back
> *


YEA A LIL BIT BUT LIKE YOU SAID I CAN MAKE UP FOR IT...  GOODTIMES.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's Ray at?
Probably Hiding after the  Lakers huh?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 3 2007, 08:42 AM~9145389
> *Where's Ray at?
> Probably Hiding after the  Lakers huh?
> 
> ...


PROLLY.. :biggrin: MY BULLS ARE 0-2 THOUGH. :uh:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHERE IS CHUCKS AT I AINT SEEN HIM ON IN A FEW...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 3 2007, 08:11 AM~9145300
> *12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1sick7(29), daoriginator64(25), malibu83(27), TOGETHER1(34), BABYDOLL206(26), RoLLiN DaT GrEEn(26), David_trueplaya_69(20), EPISTOL"44"(20), Lowaird64(28), LIL' PACHUCO(14), theonly1(30), HAPPY BIRTHDAY..............PINCHE MILK WEED!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 3 2007, 12:52 PM~9146491
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY..............PINCHE MILK WEED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX CHUCKS...  ALMOST HOME TOO...GOODTIMES ARE COMIN.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2......................GOODTIMER


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Hows it Colorado???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*COUPLE CARS ON THERE WAY 2 COLORADO 2 REPP ''GOOD TIMES'' THEY JUST LEFT SOUTHERN CAL....*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TICK...TOCK...TICK ...TOCK ...TICK ...TOCK...............ITS ALMOST TIME!!*:0 *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER 2008*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

happy bday milkweed (mas puto!!!)get ready for the beat down


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 3 2007, 03:28 PM~9147265
> *happy bday milkweed (mas puto!!!)get ready for the beat down
> *


*DAMN GOODTIMERS THOSE RIDES LOOKEN GOOD!!!!*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 3 2007, 03:11 PM~9147185
> *COUPLE CARS ON THERE WAY 2 COLORADO 2 REPP ''GOOD TIMES'' THEY JUST LEFT SOUTHERN CAL....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: IT'S A WRAP!!!!!!! GOODTIMERS STAND UP :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 3 2007, 01:25 PM~9146680
> *:biggrin: THANX CHUCKS...   ALMOST HOME TOO...GOODTIMES ARE COMIN.
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOMMIE WISH YOU MANY MORE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 3 2007, 03:32 PM~9147289
> *DAMN GOODTIMERS THOSE RIDES LOOKEN GOOD!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THERE IT IS BIG WRINKLES SHE IS ON THE WAY TO THE COLORADO RIDAZ........*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 3 2007, 07:16 AM~9145085
> *You know your invited to watch it at my house :biggrin: Well got to go hit the car wash already.Have to clean the 63 and the escalade.taking them to alberts services.He wanted rides there so the elco and the regal are making a visit to.
> *


Thanks bRO! :biggrin: If I can't get shit cracken down here, I'll hit you up on Larry's or Rubens phone. I don't have ur number Pimp.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 3 2007, 09:36 AM~9145366
> *:biggrin: THANX HOMIE.. GOODTIMES...
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY bRO!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 3 2007, 03:31 PM~9147279
> *HERE FOOL DONT BE SHY OPEN THE TRUNK  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup everyone

:wave: :wave: 

Sean whats up for tonight?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY. AND DO ME A FAVOR IF YOU CAN DRINK ONE FOR ME... TIL NEXT MONTH. CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 3 2007, 08:12 PM~9148394
> *I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY. AND DO ME A FAVOR IF YOU CAN DRINK ONE FOR ME... TIL NEXT MONTH. CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS.
> *


Will do homie?Looking forward to meeting you guys.....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day lowchicago23 I'm drinking one for you right now :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 3 2007, 06:16 AM~9145085
> *You know your invited to watch it at my house :biggrin: Well got to go hit the car wash already.Have to clean the 63 and the escalade.taking them to alberts services.He wanted rides there so the elco and the regal are making a visit to.
> *


I'd like to say thanks again to Ruben and you for breaking out the rides for Albert even tho he was closer to Larry then me. I still know he would have been happy that when we took that cruise his car was followed by MO$THATED CC
and it was a honer for my lady and me to roll in his car


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY. AND DO ME A FAVOR IF YOU CAN DRINK ONE FOR ME... TIL NEXT MONTH. CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS.
> 
> I dont know you homie but soon we all we meet happy b day and ill drink a few for ya when u get home ill buy u a few to. You guys stay safe out there.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 2 2007, 02:25 PM~9140719
> *YA IM GONNA HAVE TO DO THAT! MAYBE THIS TIME I CAN GET THERE EARLIER!
> *


sorry about you'r cuz Albert homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 3 2007, 08:51 PM~9148598
> *I'd like to say thanks again to Ruben and you for breaking out the rides for Albert even tho he was closer to Larry then me. I still know he would have been happy that when we took that cruise his car was followed by MO$THATED CC
> and it was a honer for my lady and me to roll in his car
> *


You know Albert was down for MOSTHATED so we had to show the homie love


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 3 2007, 07:35 PM~9148510
> *Will do homie?Looking forward to meeting you guys.....
> *


*WE READY TO RIDE WITH ALL OF YOU HOMIE....LETS TAKE A CRUISE TO DENVER HIT FEDERAL AND ROLL BACK ON THE 25 SLOW AND LOW......GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin: 

*NIGHT OWL CLIKA CHECKEN IN....................(GT)*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 3 2007, 07:51 PM~9148598
> *I'd like to say thanks again to Ruben and you for breaking out the rides for Albert even tho he was closer to Larry then me. I still know he would have been happy that when we took that cruise his car was followed by MO$THATED CC
> and it was a honer for my lady and me to roll in his car
> *


*GLAD TO HEAR ALL WENT WELL AT THE SERVICES AND SORRY WE WERENT ABLE TO MAKE IT BUT WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY WHEN WE GET BACK TO THROW A CRUISE TO HIS RESTING PLACE AND PAY OUR REPECTS TO THE "FINAL RIDE"..









FROM ALL OF THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9143274
> *Roy, do you know anyone lookin' for them black spokes?
> *


here are some pics for you homie to help you sell them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 4 2007, 03:02 AM~9150033
> *GLAD TO HEAR ALL WENT WELL AT THE SERVICES AND SORRY WE WERENT ABLE TO MAKE IT BUT WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY WHEN WE GET BACK TO THROW A CRUISE TO HIS RESTING PLACE AND PAY OUR REPECTS TO THE "FINAL RIDE"..
> 
> FROM ALL OF THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ......
> *


Sounds good


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2007, 03:30 AM~9150130
> *Sounds good
> *


*YA SAVEZ HOMIE...THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS ONE BIG FAMILY DOGGY!! MUCH RESPECTS TO ALL THE RIDERZ THAT MADE IT TO "FINAL RIDES " SERVICES................ *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 3 2007, 03:28 PM~9147265
> *happy bday milkweed (mas puto!!!)get ready for the beat down
> *


X2 MILKWEED TRUCHA CUASE YOU GONNA GET KICK IN THA NUUUUUUUUTS :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 3 2007, 03:27 PM~9147256
> *TICK...TOCK...TICK ...TOCK ...TICK ...TOCK...............ITS ALMOST TIME!!:0  GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER 2008</span>
> *




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT'S CRAKIN GOODTIMERS? I'VE BEEN ON THE DOWN FOR FOR A FEW DAYS, PINCHE ROY. IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH ROY, WE STILL HAVE THE WHOLE SEASON TO GO. :0  THE CLOCK IS TICKIN TILL '08. GOODTIMERS BUSTIN OUT IN THE 08. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE BIG "GT". SEE ALL YOU FOOLS NEXT MONTH AND HAPPY LATE B-DAY MILKWEED.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ  *


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

GO EAGLES


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up colorado 
how you doing roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 4 2007, 08:12 AM~9150541
> *WHAT'S CRAKIN GOODTIMERS? I'VE BEEN ON THE DOWN FOR FOR A FEW DAYS, PINCHE ROY. IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH ROY, WE STILL HAVE THE WHOLE SEASON TO GO.  :0   THE CLOCK IS TICKIN TILL '08. GOODTIMERS BUSTIN OUT IN THE 08. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE BIG "GT". SEE ALL YOU FOOLS NEXT MONTH AND HAPPY LATE B-DAY MILKWEED.
> "GOODTIMES" IRAQ
> *


Well homie they play a few more times this year.The next being Christmas day,so write to Santa that you've been a GOOD boy and want your lil Suns to win  
We'll see what happens :biggrin: 
BTW we miss you fuckers dog can't wait til you fools are home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 4 2007, 07:12 PM~9153799
> *whats up colorado
> how you doing roy?
> *


What up dog ,how you doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell Larry I may have found an engine ...and to get ready for the "Proper Dos" to be visiting


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 07:14 PM~9153813
> *What up dog ,how you doing?
> *


I'm doing good thanks for asking
so how are you doing?
and how did you change you'r name?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 07:15 PM~9153828
> *Tell Larry I may have found an engine ...and to get ready for the "Proper Dos" to be visiting
> *


I'll let him know I can't what to see is homie that fucker looks bad in the pic's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 4 2007, 07:16 PM~9153829
> *I'm doing good thanks for asking
> so how are you doing?
> and how did you change you'r name?
> *


Just gotta talk to the main guy....Mr...Layitlow :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 4 2007, 07:17 PM~9153847
> *I'll let him know I can't what to see is homie that fucker looks bad in the pic's
> *


Yeah dog it's got your typical chips and stuff but nothing major,It's definately gonna twist some necks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey is Kdawg the same homie I know,that I bumped into in the mall yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9153828
> *Tell Larry I may have found an engine ...and to get ready for the "Proper Dos" to be visiting
> *


I'll be waiting :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 4 2007, 08:16 PM~9153829
> *I'm doing good thanks for asking
> so how are you doing?
> and how did you change you'r name?
> *


Yeah just talk to the main layitlow guy you can find him in the news and annoucements pm him and ask thats how I capitalized my name and how we changed Alberts name


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2007, 07:27 PM~9153933
> *I'll be waiting :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


My Bro just got down here from Califas dog,he works tow truck driving.He already found me a 350 outta a souped up Nova for cheap......you ready? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:30 PM~9153951
> *My Bro just got down here from Califas dog,he works tow truck driving.He already found me a 350 outta a souped up Nova for cheap......you ready? :0
> *


Yup whenever you are so how soon you looking into doing this?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma keep this Dos dog..........gotta make it my own and show the Haters the big CO aint playing(well Most Hated did that in Denver) but you know what I mean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2007, 07:31 PM~9153958
> *Yup whenever you are so how soon you looking into doing this?
> *


Maybe 2-3 weeks...gotta match up the paint Tambien :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:33 PM~9153969
> *Imma keep this Dos dog..........gotta make it my own and show the Haters the big CO aint playing(well Most Hated did that in Denver) but you know what I mean
> *


  but when do you want to put the engine in homie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

asap dog probably around first of Dec...round there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know you fuckers hit Gold in Dnver dog....3 First place trophies in 3 different categories........much props dog.......O'ya and only 3 cars :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:37 PM~9153994
> *asap dog probably around  first of Dec...round there
> *


Sounds good just call me a week in advance so you'll have the engine painted thats cool just make sure it dries enough so it's not too fragile and MOSTHATED is gonna get the PROPER DOS whipped into shape for you homie  Also dog when you bring it have a homie help you out and remove the hood and store it at your house because the hood needs to be off then when you get it back home when it's running you guys can put the hood back on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2007, 07:49 PM~9154060
> *Sounds good just call me a week in advance so you'll have the engine painted thats cool just make sure it dries enough so it's not too fragile and MOSTHATED is gonna get the PROPER DOS whipped into shape for you homie  Also dog when you bring it have a homie help you out and remove the hood and store it at your house because the hood needs to be off then when you get it back home when it's running you guys can put the hood back on
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How About them TEXANS :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul...meeting postponed to next weekend dog...5pm and BYOB if you're staying for the Mosely/Cotto fight :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up COLORADO?

ROLLERZONLY check'n in


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:34 PM~9153978
> *Maybe 2-3 weeks...gotta match up the paint Tambien :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it, too much trouble, just sell it! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:07 PM~9154173
> *What up Paul...meeting postponed to next weekend dog...5pm and BYOB if you're staying for the Mosely/Cotto fight :cheesy:
> *


Oh my bad Saturday dog....and yeah those Texans got us....wait til Russell is in .All these fake ass Qb's are making me wanna blow Chunks :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:09 PM~9154193
> *Fuck it, too much trouble, just sell it! :cheesy:
> *


Sure dog ...give me 16 and I'll even ship it to your doorway..........maybe :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:10 PM~9154199
> *Oh my bad Saturday dog....and yeah those Texans got us....wait til Russell is in .All these fake ass Qb's are making me wanna blow Chunks :barf:
> *


 :uh: The Broncos made me wann blow chunks, WTF is their deal? :banghead: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:13 PM~9154220
> *:uh: The Broncos made me wann blow chunks, WTF is their deal? :banghead:  :barf:
> *


Too many people injured homie.The back up QB was doing GOOD as fuck throwing those bullets,if only the receivers would receive instead of playing pocket poll you guys woulda made a splash


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

3 Members: *PROPER DOS*, Switchmaster, *ROLLERZONLY 719*
What up ROy? What it iz Prez?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9154239
> *Too many people injured homie.The back up QB was doing GOOD as fuck throwing those bullets,if only the receivers would receive instead of playing pocket poll you guys woulda made a splash
> *


Pool


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah ROy, kdawg is Kevin the tall white slinky. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:11 PM~9154206
> *Sure dog ...give me 16 and I'll even ship it to your doorway..........maybe :dunno:
> *


I need to see it in person. Better be careful ROad, and I am close to that $! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 4 2007, 08:19 PM~9154256
> *3 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719
> What up ROy? What it iz Prez?
> *


What up Fe?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 4 2007, 09:19 PM~9154256
> *3 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719
> What up ROy? What it iz Prez?
> *



What's good Pimp, finally get out of the shop? :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

* ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster*

The RO/GT connection! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This ride is just my down payment for that rag :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:22 PM~9154281
> *What's good Pimp, finally get out of the shop? :angry:
> *


Fuck yeah ******, Just got done watching American Gangster on the dvd. If anyone needs a copy I can hook them up. Homie gave me one a week ago before it hit the big screen.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 4 2007, 09:24 PM~9154301
> *Fuck yeah ******, Just got done watching American Gangster on the dvd. If anyone needs a copy I can hook them up. Homie gave me one a week ago before it hit the big screen.
> *


How is the quality? Is it N E good?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:23 PM~9154296
> *This ride is just my down payment for that rag :0
> *


J/K Imma try to keep this one ,just got my mente on bigger things...Big Rollerz in da house :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 4 2007, 08:24 PM~9154301
> *Fuck yeah ******, Just got done watching American Gangster on the dvd. If anyone needs a copy I can hook them up. Homie gave me one a week ago before it hit the big screen.
> *


Imma be by tomorrow ,work clothes Y todo and pick up me a copy :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9154296
> *This ride is just my down payment for that rag :0
> *



:uh: Yeah, don't we all want one of those. U find them and they are 15-20K rusty and stock as fuck. :angry: 

I think we both need to be patient!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:25 PM~9154311
> *J/K Imma try to keep this one ,just got my mente on bigger things...Big Rollerz in da house :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9154310
> *How is the quality? Is it N E good?
> *


Yeah it ain't that shit that is recorded at the movies. it is an actual dvd copy. I'll pick up some blank DVD's tomorrow and burn them up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:27 PM~9154343
> *:uh: Yeah, don't we all want one of those. U find them and they are 15-20K rusty and stock as fuck. :angry:
> 
> I think we both need to be patient!
> *


yeah but that 50 year mark is creaping,and once that hits....forget it.Look how much the 57 and 58's are going for :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:31 PM~9154363
> *yeah but that 50 year mark is creaping,and once that hits....forget it.Look how much the 57 and 58's are going for :0
> *



Very true! I think I need a new hobbie! :angry: 





J/K :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:33 PM~9154375
> *Very true! I think I need a new hobbie! :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


Homie you already have another hobbie and that is collecting custom grills. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

4 Members: Switchmaster, *curiousdos*, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719
Wassssup TKK Chris?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fe, RO, Roy? what's good with you guys? did some engine work on the cutty today, just a few more parts and she will be ready for hydros or paint.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

oh yeah, by the way i added some D's to my repitior this weekend. 72 spoke all chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 4 2007, 09:38 PM~9154403
> *Homie you already have another hobbie and that is collecting custom grills. :biggrin:
> *


Huh, shit gives me stress too!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, greenmerc77, *kdawg32*, Switchmaster

Ahh shit, what up ******?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Check my added signature Fe!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:57 PM~9154569
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, greenmerc77, kdawg32, Switchmaster
> 
> Ahh shit, what up ******?
> *


what up just watching this sorry asss game

:banghead: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 4 2007, 10:02 PM~9154617
> *what up just watching this sorry asss game
> 
> :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Can't be any worse than the bROncos! :angry:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 09:05 PM~9154648
> *Can't be any worse than the bROncos! :angry:
> *


close it is 38-17


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up kevin?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Any one see that ****** on the news tonight that was missing and they found dead? He has the exact same name as me, except he spells Sean different. 

Whoa that is some freeky shit. *Sean Stoddard *is not a common name!  :werd:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

waddup chris


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, curiousdos, *impala63*

What's good MOSTHATED?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

that's deffinately a trip homie! :0


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut IT DEw Colorado?? Today wasnt a good day for football. FUckin Raiders Need to put # 2 in that bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn so Kdawg is Rollerz too.....
Damn Imma have to get out my "chevro'Legs" again to step on you fools








:0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 10:44 PM~9154925
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, curiousdos, impala63
> 
> What's good MOSTHATED?
> *



Not much.Just reading about all the stuff I missed on the topic today.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9154959
> *Damn so Kdawg is Rollerz too.....
> Damn Imma have to get out my "chevro'Legs" again to step on you fools
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

"This is how we roll" LMAO!!!

Fuck'n ROy that shit is funny!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 09:52 PM~9154985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "This is how we roll" LMAO!!!
> ...


You know how we do it dog.......


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Just a quick quest Anybody looking for a 99 navi with 22's and a dvd player navi is blackwith tan leather guts. has 140000 miles asking 10gs if interested let me know i can get pix


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 4 2007, 11:05 PM~9155096
> *Just a quick quest Anybody looking for a 99 navi with 22's and a dvd player navi is blackwith tan leather guts.  has 140000 miles asking 10gs if interested let me know i can get pix
> *


Good luck bROtha, I am selling this one for 14K with only 48,000 miles with no luck! :0


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn homie thats good i told my bro he wanted 2 much i wish i could afford it ur navi is tight as fuck


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC CRUISING THREW....WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 07:30 PM~9153951
> *My Bro just got down here from Califas dog,he works tow truck driving.He already found me a 350 outta a souped up Nova for cheap......you ready? :0
> *


HEY ROY IS THAT YOUR BROTHER FROM NEWBERRY PARK? I'LL BE SEENING YOU GOODTIMERS ,ROLLERZONLY,MOSTHATED,TRADITONAL KUSTOMS AND THA REST OF THA CO RIDAZ SOON ONLY 6 WEEKS LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 5 2007, 07:08 AM~9156385
> *HEY ROY IS THAT YOUR BROTHER FROM NEWBERRY PARK? I'LL BE SEENING YOU GOODTIMERS ,ROLLERZONLY,MOSTHATED,TRADITONAL KUSTOMS AND THA REST OF THA CO RIDAZ SOON ONLY 6 WEEKS LEFT  :biggrin:
> *



sounds good.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 08:59 PM~9154593
> *Check my added signature Fe!
> *


Good looking out bROther, We gonna stomp those half steppin, side stepping fools.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 AM~9156385
> *HEY ROY IS THAT YOUR BROTHER FROM NEWBERRY PARK? I'LL BE SEENING YOU GOODTIMERS ,ROLLERZONLY,MOSTHATED,TRADITONAL KUSTOMS AND THA REST OF THA CO RIDAZ SOON ONLY 6 WEEKS LEFT  :biggrin:
> *


*X2........................*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 4 2007, 12:15 AM~9149538
> *sorry about you'r cuz Albert homie.
> *


Thanks homie! And Thanks to MOSTHATED for bringing the rides out in memory of my primo! Hey larry you left before we got to finish talking but I'll hit you up soon!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:01 AM~9156795
> *Thanks homie!  And Thanks to MOSTHATED for bringing the rides out in memory of my primo! Hey larry you left before we got to finish talking but I'll hit you up soon!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 4 2007, 10:43 PM~9154913
> *Any one see that ****** on the news tonight that was missing and they found dead? He has the exact same name as me, except he spells Sean different.
> 
> Whoa that is some freeky shit. Sean Stoddard is not a common name!   :werd:
> *


I know I had to rewind the DVR to make sure it wasn't you!!! They said he was in the Army and thatz when I figured it wasn't you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kevin congrats!!! I didn't know you joined Rollerz too!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes, i tried hitting you up last night but no luck. just hit me up when you have time. Most Hated thanks for adding the pics for me homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 5 2007, 10:50 AM~9157515
> *what up Fes, i tried hitting you up last night but no luck. just hit me up when you have time. Most Hated thanks for adding the pics for me homie.
> *


No problem


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO CO WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanna wish my bHAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY!

Aww shit we going to AG's tonight ******! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2007, 09:55 AM~9157121
> *I know I had to rewind the DVR to make sure it wasn't you!!! They said he was in the Army and thatz when I figured it wasn't you!!!
> *


 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy B-day Chuckster. Slam them coROnas homie. All your friends are doing it. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 5 2007, 07:58 PM~9162291
> *I wanna wish my bHAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY!
> 
> Aww shit we going to AG's tonight ******! :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Chuck..............................


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 AM~9156795
> *Thanks homie!  And Thanks to MOSTHATED for bringing the rides out in memory of my primo! Hey larry you left before we got to finish talking but I'll hit you up soon!
> *


did you make it down for his funeral? I didn't see you but my lady said she seen you


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Chuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9164090
> *did you make it down for his funeral? I didn't see you but my lady said she seen you
> *


yeah he was here and Happy Birthday Chuck now go Slam some Beer :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just got through grubb'n and eating cake! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 6 2007, 12:05 AM~9164683
> *yeah he was here and Happy Birthday Chuck now go Slam some Beer :biggrin:
> *



That ****** don't drink! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

rite on thanks everybody for the happy b days!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 6 2007, 01:13 AM~9165009
> *Sup sean
> *


Sup ******, what's good with ya?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 6 2007, 12:15 AM~9165021
> *Sup ******, what's good with ya?
> *


Not shit just here chillin


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 6 2007, 01:16 AM~9165028
> *Not shit just here chillin
> *


Yeam me too bROnas! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, kdawg32, nathand

Night shift checking in! :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 6 2007, 12:20 AM~9165050
> *Yeam me too bROnas! :biggrin:
> *


Shit sounds good to me
I am off tomorrow, be careful on the trip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 6 2007, 12:46 AM~9164858
> *That ****** don't drink! :angry:
> *


Oh shit I forgot you told me that


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE (CHUCK) FROM Q-VO TO ALL OF THE COLORADO RIDERS!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Chuck!!! Hey Chris hit me up when you get this message, Chapo still wants them and we can probably go look at them before 2 p.m. I got to go to work for like 2 hours at 3 p.m., but I remember you told me you had to go to work at 4 so let me know...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9164090
> *did you make it down for his funeral? I didn't see you but my lady said she seen you
> *


I dont think you recognized me ! You looked right at me when we walked in.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC

WHATS CRACKEN CIPPER..........WHATS NEW HOMIE???


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 6 2007, 12:13 AM~9165001
> *rite on thanks everybody for the happy b days!
> *


HAPPY B DAY CHUCK UR 21 NOW SO DRINK UP...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 6 2007, 12:20 AM~9165050
> *Yeam me too bROnas! :biggrin:
> *


BECAREFUL SEAN... HOPE THE BEAST HAS HEAT..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 08:04 AM~9166020
> *I dont think you recognized me ! You looked right at me when we walked in.
> *


WHAT UP CIPPI?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:49 PM~9154959
> *Damn so Kdawg is Rollerz too.....
> Damn Imma have to get out my "chevro'Legs" again to step on you fools
> 
> ...


WHAT UP GOODTIMES?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 5 2007, 06:55 AM~9156528
> *Good looking out bROther, We gonna stomp those half steppin, side stepping fools.
> *


WHAT UP ROLLERZ ???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHHDAY RO4LIFE HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE ESE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 6 2007, 09:09 AM~9166047
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> ...


Not much just workin! trying to figure out everything out still! Its been a rough month !


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 09:23 AM~9166108
> *WHAT UP CIPPI?
> *


Whats up Tony! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 08:25 AM~9166118
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ ???
> *


Sup Tony, we got those headrests adjusted homie. Just got to button it up now.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 10:31 AM~9166849
> *Not much just workin! trying to figure out everything out still! Its been a rough month !
> *


*THATS STREIGHT HOMIE, I HOPE ALL PLAYS OUT FOR THE BEST, AND STAY UP PIMPEN EVERYTHING WILL COME TOGETHER ESE!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 6 2007, 01:30 PM~9167716
> *THATS STREIGHT HOMIE, I HOPE ALL PLAYS OUT FOR THE BEST, AND STAY UP PIMPEN EVERYTHING WILL COME TOGETHER ESE!!!
> *


Its already starting to!  Between my familia and my wifes alot of shit has been happening her cousin was in an accident and then my primo died and some other stuff! But everythings starting to look better!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 AM~9166166
> *HAPPY BIRTHHDAY RO4LIFE HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE ESE
> *


x2 HAPPY BDAY HOMIE..


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 08:04 AM~9166020
> *I dont think you recognized me ! You looked right at me when we walked in.
> *


damn then I must not have recognized you sorry homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 01:31 PM~9168169
> *Its already starting to!    Between my familia and my wifes alot of shit has been happening her cousin was in an accident and then my primo died and some other stuff! But everythings starting to look better!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 6 2007, 02:38 PM~9168228
> *damn then I must not have recognized you sorry homie
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 6 2007, 11:08 AM~9167152
> *Sup Tony, we got those headrests adjusted homie. Just got to button it up now.
> *


DAMN UR STILL WORKN ON THAT?? I GUESS I HAVE TO COME OUT OF RETIRMENT AND HELP A BROTHA...LOL


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 10:32 AM~9166859
> *Whats up Tony! Whatcha been up to?
> *


NOT 2 MUCH .. JUST LIVIN IT UP...N U ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 05:46 PM~9169561
> *NOT 2 MUCH .. JUST LIVIN IT UP...N U ?
> *


Just tryin to make it!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 6 2007, 04:47 PM~9169572
> *Just tryin to make it!
> *


 I KNOW WHAT U MEAN..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 09:25 AM~9166118
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ ???
> *


What up Ton, where were u on vacation again? :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 04:46 PM~9169552
> *DAMN UR STILL WORKN ON THAT?? I GUESS I HAVE TO COME OUT OF RETIRMENT AND HELP A BROTHA...LOL
> *


We both know that you have not retired


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 6 2007, 06:36 PM~9170397
> *What up Ton, where were u on vacation again? :cheesy:
> *


only the 5th time this year... u know how we do it..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 6 2007, 07:37 PM~9170813
> *We both know that you have not retired
> *


i still have a few years in me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 PM~9171255
> *i still have a few years in me
> *


 :0 
pics or it .....well you know the rest :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

COLORADO MUST BE SLEEPN TONIGHT...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TICC....TOCC....TICC...TOCC....TICC.....TOCC..ALMOST TIME GODDTIMERS 08*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up siete-uno-nueve!!! My brotha from anotha motha Miguel Cotto is goin' to knock Mosley on his ass!!! Itz gonna be the best fight of the year watch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 6 2007, 10:14 PM~9171628
> *COLORADO MUST BE SLEEPN TONIGHT...
> *



What do you mean "coming out strong in 2008?"

We come strong EVERY year!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 6 2007, 08:37 PM~9170813
> *We both know that you have retired
> *





:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 07:32 AM~9174433
> *What do you mean "coming out strong in 2008?"
> 
> We come strong EVERY year!
> *


I KNOW BUT WE TOOK OFF LAST YEAR SO OTHER PEOPLE CAN HAVE THERE 5 MINUTES OF FAME..BUT GONNA TAKE THE SCENE OVER AGAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 07:33 AM~9174439
> *:biggrin:
> *



AND LOVN IT 2...:roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOODTIMES LOOKN GOOD FOR 2008 REPRESENTING SOUTHERN CO STRONG!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:22 AM~9174599
> *GOODTIMES LOOKN GOOD FOR 2008 REPRESENTING SOUTHERN CO STRONG!!!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE, YOU KNOW THE MAJORITY OF US AINT FROM COLORADO ESE BUT WE WANNA JUST RIDE AND BRING THAT LOWRIDER MOVEMENT BACK TO COLORADO..I HEARD THE STORIES ABOUT THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE EARLY 90'S IN COLORADO AND I HEARD IT WAS CRACKEN. I GOT TO COLORADO 2 YEARS AGO AND BROUGHT "GOODTIMES CC WIT ME"! WHEN I GOT HERE IT WAS DEAD HOMIE AND I WOULD SEE A RIDE HERE AND THERE. IT JUST SEEMED LIKE PEOPLE JUST PULLED OUT THERE CLEAN LOWRIDERS FOR A SHOW THEN PUT THEM BACK IN THE FUCKEN GARAGES. YOU KNOW IN LOS ANGELES WE SWANG ALL DAY HOMIE, SHOWS, PARKS, KICK BACK SPOTS, CRUISES, WHITTER BLVD, COMPTON ON THE SHAW, BACK YARD BOOGIES IY TODO..IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH WE ROLLEN IN THE SEVEN ONE NINA ESE AND BELIEVE ME WE READY TO GET COLORADO FIRED UP ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE HOMIE FOR 2008 WIT THE REST OF YOU. WE JUST CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL YOU VATOS AND ALL THE CLUBS FROM BORDER TO BORDER OF COLORADO. SO WHEN WE GET BACK ITS ON LIKE DONKY KONG, GET THEM RIDES AND PLAQUES SHINNED UP CAUSE ITS ON AND CRACKEN FO SUR COLORADO IN THE 2008 FROM CRUISES,SHOWS, KICKBACKS AND GET TOGETHERS..................................

CHUCKS 
GOODTIMES CC COLORADO PREZ AND GOODTIMES CC (CEO)* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2007, 08:03 AM~9174315
> *What Up siete-uno-nueve!!! My brotha from anotha motha Miguel Cotto is goin' to knock Mosley on his ass!!! Itz gonna be the best fight of the year watch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That main event last night on the contender was a good fight.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:09 AM~9174561
> *I KNOW BUT WE TOOK OFF LAST YEAR SO OTHER PEOPLE CAN HAVE THERE 5 MINUTES OF FAME..BUT GONNA TAKE THE SCENE OVER AGAIN.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 AM~9174948
> *GRACIAS HOMIE, YOU KNOW THE MAJORITY OF US AINT FROM COLORADO ESE BUT WE WANNA JUST RIDE AND BRING THAT LOWRIDER MOVEMENT BACK TO COLORADO..I HEARD THE STORIES ABOUT THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE EARLY 90'S IN COLORADO AND I HEARD IT WAS CRACKEN. I GOT TO COLORADO 2 YEARS AGO AND BROUGHT "GOODTIMES CC WIT ME"!  WHEN I GOT HERE IT WAS DEAD HOMIE AND I WOULD SEE A RIDE HERE AND THERE.  IT  JUST SEEMED LIKE PEOPLE JUST PULLED OUT THERE CLEAN LOWRIDERS FOR A SHOW THEN PUT THEM BACK IN THE FUCKEN GARAGES.  YOU KNOW IN LOS ANGELES WE SWANG ALL DAY HOMIE, SHOWS, PARKS, KICK BACK SPOTS, CRUISES, WHITTER BLVD, COMPTON ON THE SHAW, BACK YARD BOOGIES IY TODO..IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH WE ROLLEN IN THE SEVEN ONE NINA ESE AND BELIEVE ME WE READY TO GET COLORADO FIRED UP ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE HOMIE FOR 2008 WIT THE REST OF YOU. WE JUST CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL YOU VATOS AND ALL THE CLUBS FROM BORDER TO BORDER OF COLORADO.  SO WHEN WE GET BACK ITS ON LIKE DONKY KONG, GET THEM RIDES AND PLAQUES SHINNED UP CAUSE ITS ON AND CRACKEN FO SUR COLORADO IN THE 2008 FROM CRUISES,SHOWS, KICKBACKS AND GET TOGETHERS..................................
> 
> CHUCKS
> ...


You must have never RO!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

CK OUT THESE KID DJS...<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbQiQEEVY1A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbQiQEEVY1A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 04:16 PM~9177536
> *CK OUT THESE KID DJS...<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbQiQEEVY1A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbQiQEEVY1A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> *


MY BAD.. IT DIDNT WORK


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 04:17 PM~9177539
> *MY BAD.. IT DIDNT WORK
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbQiQEEVY1A

MABE THIS TIME.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up goodtimes and mosthated anything goin on this weekend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well picked up Kiko Y Wrinkles' rides
Here you are fellas
Just phone camera pics,but you get the Idea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 07:35 PM~9178506
> *well picked up Kiko Y Wrinkles' rides
> Here you are fellas
> Just phone camera pics,but you get the Idea
> ...


Tight!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well they are in thier winter homes homies,waiting til the snow melts and the trees fill in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, Uce?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, plague, RedDragonUCE
What up Big Daddy? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

What up? your car club is looking real good, hope to meet some of you guys. this is Juan and Tory with the Denver chapter.


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

What up? your car club is looking real good, hope to meet some of you guys. this is Juan and Tory with the Denver chapter.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Nov 7 2007, 06:53 PM~9178594
> *What up? your car club is looking real good, hope to meet some of you guys. this is Juan and Tory with the Denver chapter.
> *


Thanks dog ,we took a lil 07 break with 70% of the club in Iraq but we'll be back this next Season dog.Nice to see you online,Hope to see you on more and definately at the shows this upcoming season


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, RedDragonUCE, kdawg32
What up Kevin.Seen a Boat-tail just sitting at the flags and fireworks place off Las Vegas and 85/87....might wanna hit em up :0


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 06:59 PM~9178619
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, RedDragonUCE, kdawg32
> What up Kevin.Seen a Boat-tail just sitting at the flags and fireworks place off Las Vegas and 85/87....might wanna hit em up :0
> *


thanks roy i will


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 7 2007, 07:02 PM~9178648
> *thanks roy i will
> *


It's been there awhile I think you might have a GOOD chance homie


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 07:56 PM~9178608
> *Thanks dog ,we took a lil 07 break with 70% of the club in Iraq but we'll be back this next Season dog.Nice to see you online,Hope to see you on more and definately at the shows this upcoming season
> *


for sure we are starting on my wifes 65ss so hope to be showing that and our minitruck in 08. We give mad props to you guys. any of you going to odessa?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

GOODTIMES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD BEAUTIFUL RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Nov 7 2007, 07:04 PM~9178663
> *for sure we are starting on my wifes 65ss so hope to be showing that and our minitruck in 08. We give mad props to you guys. any of you going to odessa?
> *


I don't think so only 5 members are currently in town and everyones car is under construction .Thanks for the props dog just inspired by clubs like yours to step up and get into the fame game.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 7 2007, 07:09 PM~9178699
> *GOODTIMES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD  BEAUTIFUL RIDES  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog,much props to your ride tambien


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS,  Xquizite


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9178758
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS,  Xquizite
> *


Whut it Dew Roy!!! The rides are lookin' tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2007, 07:23 PM~9178805
> *Whut it Dew Roy!!! The rides are lookin' tight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


They are getting there slowly but surely,we're trying to make a lil splash in the 08 when everyone gets back homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:25 PM~9178822
> *They are getting there slowly but surely,we're trying to make a lil splash in the 08 when everyone gets back homie
> *


Thatz whatz up!!! Whatz up wit' your duece? Did you find a block?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2007, 07:26 PM~9178834
> *Thatz whatz up!!! Whatz up wit' your duece? Did you find a block?
> *


I think so ,My bro works at a tow yard in Greeley and he may have one outta a suped up Nova he found me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:31 PM~9178872
> *I think so ,My bro works at a tow yard in Greeley and he may have one outta a suped up Nova he found me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adan's 63 Vert...could be out as soon as May 5th :0 
And he's starting from the bottom up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:31 PM~9178872
> *I think so ,My bro works at a tow yard in Greeley and he may have one outta a suped up Nova he found me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

*ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS*


RO / GT Connection :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups to Adan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 07:47 PM~9179008
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> RO / GT Connection :0
> *


What up Sean how's it Rollin?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:51 PM~9179032
> *What up Sean how's it Rollin?
> *



GOOD bROtha, just sitting in a fuck'n hotel chillin on LIL!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *4pump84cutty*

MOSTHATED in tha house!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:50 PM~9179027
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is how u build a car!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 07:53 PM~9179053
> *GOOD bROtha, just sitting in a fuck'n hotel chillin on LIL!
> *


A hotel...damn must be dem damn rollerz for ya :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 07:56 PM~9179074
> *A hotel...damn must be dem damn rollerz for ya :0
> *


Ballerz


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 07:57 PM~9179078
> *Ballerz
> *


BALLERZ???? THATS ALL U LOOK AT THAT 62..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:00 PM~9179096
> *BALLERZ???? THATS  ALL U  LOOK AT THAT 62..
> *


I may have a 62 but as far as housing
This is how we roll :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's taqwuita she's our day care provider,making sure our animals are fed


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:01 PM~9179109
> *I may have a 62 but as far as housing
> This is how we roll :0
> 
> ...



LOL....WHERE DO U GET THIS FUNNY ASS SHIT..LOL I THINK THATS NEXT TO MY HOUSE.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, lowchicago23
What up homie got that package today


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9179074
> *A hotel...damn must be dem damn rollerz for ya :0
> *


Nah, just workin bROtha!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Tony is Chad ever gonna bring Peaches and Cream outta retirement?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:03 PM~9179118
> *LOL....WHERE DO U GET THIS FUNNY ASS SHIT..LOL I THINK THATS NEXT TO MY HOUSE.. :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT ONE OF SEANS ORDAMENTS IN THERE?LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9179143
> *IS THAT ONE OF SEANS ORDAMENTS IN THERE?LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:05 PM~9179138
> *Hey Tony is Chad ever gonna bring Peaches and Cream outta retirement?
> *


 I DONT KNOW ASK SEAN, HE HANGS WITH HIM OUT THERE IN WIDEFIELD...J/K SEAN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:05 PM~9179138
> *Hey Tony is Chad ever gonna bring Peaches and Cream outta retirement?
> *



He may but it won't have a ROLLERZONLY plaque. I forced him into retirement! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:07 PM~9179159
> *I DONT KNOW ASK SEAN, HE HANGS WITH HIM OUT THERE IN WIDEFIELD...J/K SEAN
> *


 :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:04 PM~9179137
> *Nah, just workin bROtha!
> *


WHAT UP SEAN?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 09:07 PM~9179159
> *I DONT KNOW ASK SEAN, HE HANGS WITH HIM OUT THERE IN WIDEFIELD...J/K SEAN
> *


 :twak: :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:07 PM~9179162
> *He may but it won't have a ROLLERZONLY plaque. I forced him into retirement! :biggrin:
> *


Gotta be something into that but none of my business.....That's cool though


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:01 PM~9179109
> *I may have a 62 but as far as housing
> This is how we roll :0
> 
> ...



I don't see a pic! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:09 PM~9179178
> *Gotta be something into that but none of my business.....That's cool though
> *



Well if you want to know..................he stole one of Tony's bratz dolls. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9179191
> *I don't see a pic!  :angry:
> *


Must be that television hotel room internet :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:12 PM~9179201
> *Well if you want to know..................he stole one of Tony's bratz dolls. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought Tony just got tired of him doing shitty work outta his shop :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:12 PM~9179202
> *Must be that television hotel room internet :0
> *



Well for $19.99 a night, I guess I shouldn't complain :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:14 PM~9179221
> *Well for $19.99 a night, I guess I shouldn't complain :0
> *


 :0 
You must be staying at Motel 6 (people)


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:13 PM~9179217
> *I thought Tony just got tired of him doing shitty work outta his shop :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:13 PM~9179217
> *I thought Tony just got tired of him doing shitty work outta his shop :dunno:
> *


HE DID STEAL MY DOLL AND IM PISSED.... AND HE WAS DOING SHITTY WORK..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:17 PM~9179240
> *:0
> You must be staying at Motel 6 (people)
> *



:biggrin: Nah, my company pays for the shit, so I take advantage!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:14 PM~9179221
> *Well for $19.99 a night, I guess I shouldn't complain :0
> *


U SHOULD OF USED THAT ROLLERZ COUPON....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:19 PM~9179259
> *:biggrin:  Nah, my company pays for the shit, so I take advantage!
> *


Nice
Baller :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 09:18 PM~9179255
> *HE DID STEAL MY DOLL AND IM PISSED.... AND HE WAS DOING SHITTY WORK..
> *



Tony ordered a Vanderslice, but got a Chaderslice. :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:19 PM~9179263
> *U SHOULD OF USED THAT ROLLERZ COUPON....
> *


What's that?
Buy a night and get free Coronas all night ? :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:21 PM~9179276
> *Tony ordered a Vanderslice, but got a Chaderslice. :roflmao:
> *


BECAUSE I ONLY HAD HALF OF THE MONEY...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:22 PM~9179288
> *What's that?
> Buy a night and get free Coronas all night ? :0
> *


HOW DID U KNOW THAT ... U MUST BE HANGN OUT WITH THEM ROLLERZ AGAIN..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:23 PM~9179303
> *HOW DID U KNOW THAT ... U MUST BE HANGN OUT WITH THEM ROLLERZ AGAIN..
> *


 :0 
SSSSSHHHHHHH


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:22 PM~9179288
> *What's that?
> Buy a night and get free Coronas all night ? :0
> *


closet ROLLERZONLY member :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9179314
> *:0
> SSSSSHHHHHHH
> *


OOPPPSSS SORRYY...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9179316
> *closet ROLLERZONLY member :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9179316
> *closet ROLLERZONLY member :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

COLORADO CRUISERS ARE POPN TONIGHT....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't roll in closets homie






















































I told you I roll in deez


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

How is Colorado tonight??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* impala63*

MOSTHATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 7 2007, 08:29 PM~9179357
> *How is Colorado tonight??
> *


GOOD,how you doing Nathan?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:29 PM~9179355
> *I don't roll in closets homie
> I told you I roll in deez
> 
> ...


GIVE THOSE BACK .. THOSE ARE MY GOOD PAIR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63
What up Jr


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER FOR THAT CONCERT ON THE 24TH AND DRINK UP SOME CORONAS...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:33 PM~9179393
> *WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER FOR THAT CONCERT ON THE 24TH AND DRINK UP SOME CORONAS...
> *


What concert?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:34 PM~9179403
> *What concert?
> *


BABY BASH,SLOW PAIN,FROST,AMANDA PEREZ, AND A WHOLE BUNCH MORE MEXICANS.. HERE IN PUEBLO


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:35 PM~9179416
> *BABY BASH,SLOW PAIN,FROST,AMANDA PEREZ, AND A WHOLE BUNCH MORE MEXICANS.. HERE IN PUEBLO
> *


BROWN BOY,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:35 PM~9179416
> *BABY BASH,SLOW PAIN,FROST,AMANDA PEREZ, AND A WHOLE BUNCH MORE MEXICANS.. HERE IN PUEBLO
> *


Nice Imma have to put that out at our meeting


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:37 PM~9179428
> *Nice Imma have to put that out at our meeting
> *


ITS ONLY $25 AT THE EVENT CENTER (FAIRGROUNDS)


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:38 PM~9179435
> *ITS ONLY $25  AT THE EVENT CENTER (FAIRGROUNDS)
> *


AND 4 THE CHEAP GUYS THEY WILL HAVE $20 TICKETS ALSO... :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:32 PM~9179378
> *GOOD,how you doing Nathan?
> *



Alright getting ready to go to work, Where you from??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 7 2007, 08:39 PM~9179444
> *Alright getting ready to go to work, Where you from??
> *


WEEEESSSSSTTTTTTT SSSSSSIIIIIIIIDE


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:40 PM~9179454
> *WEEEESSSSSTTTTTTT SSSSSSIIIIIIIIDE
> *




LOL WEEEESSSSSTTTTTTT SSSSSSIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!!!!! Where in Co?? Im from bfe way out in the sticks in se colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:40 PM~9179454
> *WEEEESSSSSTTTTTTT SSSSSSIIIIIIIIDE
> *


Just kidding homie it's me Vyne Tyme just changed my name and ride


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit you know im looking for a rag,The other day I looked at 63 vert a 64 vert 2 61 verts 2 59 s hard tops 63ss with options 65 vert its only a matter of time and I will hav one.Rollin in the big CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:40 PM~9179454
> *WEEEESSSSSTTTTTTT SSSSSSIIIIIIIIDE
> *


That sounded like the thing to say at the time....LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:43 PM~9179480
> *Just kidding homie it's me Vyne Tyme just changed my name and ride
> *




Thats cool. its cold as fuck down here what about up there???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 08:45 PM~9179503
> *Shit you know im looking for a rag,The other day I looked at 63 vert a 64 vert 2 61 verts 2 59 s hard tops 63ss with options 65 vert its only a matter of time and I will hav one.Rollin in the big CO.
> *


Ding Ding Ding.....we have another Baller in the house :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck on the find homie they are getting harder and harder to find out there.....Imma slip on some pickle juice at King Soopers and get paid then go look for one :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP FELIX???ABOUT TIME U CHECKED IN..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:46 PM~9179515
> *Ding Ding Ding.....we have another Baller in the house :0
> *


na just on a mission


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 08:49 PM~9179538
> *na just on a mission
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9179532
> *WHAT UP FELIX???ABOUT TIME U CHECKED IN..
> *


What up *****, just got home


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup ROy?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 08:54 PM~9179589
> *What up *****, just got home
> *


DAMN I DONY MISS THOSE HOURS..


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 08:55 PM~9179598
> *DAMN  I DONY MISS THOSE HOURS..
> *


Huh, gotta keep that grind on. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 08:56 PM~9179608
> *Huh, gotta keep that grind on. :biggrin:
> *


SOMEBODY HAS 2 DO IT.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

4 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47,* impala63*, nathand
Wasup MOSTHATED?


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Is there any bbqs or cruises coming up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 08:54 PM~9179596
> *Sup ROy?
> *


What up Fe


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

6 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, *ROLLERZONLY 719*, nathand, impala63
There you is niaguh


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 09:57 PM~9179619
> *4 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, impala63, nathand
> Wasup MOSTHATED?
> *


Whats up?We need to get together and hang out.Lets hit up GoodTimes and see if there down to kick it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 09:01 PM~9179670
> *Whats up?We need to get together and hang out.Lets hit up GoodTimes and see if there down to kick it.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 10:00 PM~9179651
> *6 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, nathand, impala63
> There you is niaguh
> *



What's good bROtha, was on the phone , but I'm baaack!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179503
> *Shit you know im looking for a rag,The other day I looked at 63 vert a 64 vert 2 61 verts 2 59 s hard tops 63ss with options 65 vert its only a matter of time and I will hav one.Rollin in the big CO.
> *



Damn Joe, you know I'm looking for a vert homie, what's up? 58-65, I'm feenin for one. :0 

Where are they at?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

there projects?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

nathand, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, *cold hard cash*, lfted84, Switchmaster

Aww shit, I'm gonna log off, the biggest baller just logged on :biggrin: What's good Glen?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 10:05 PM~9179697
> *there projects?
> *


I don't give a f..., I wanna build my ride anyways. How much they going for?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 09:05 PM~9179698
> *nathand, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, cold hard cash, lfted84, Switchmaster
> 
> Aww shit, I'm gonna log off, the biggest baller just logged on :biggrin: What's good Glen?
> *


 whats up sean how you been


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 7 2007, 10:08 PM~9179717
> *whats up sean how you been
> *


Good bRO, just working like always.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 7 2007, 09:08 PM~9179717
> *whats up sean how you been
> *


WHAT UP GLEN???


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

what up big tone where you been hiding


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure when I find out Ill let you know.We can do rust,paint, lifts ,audio,tint,engine repair.A little bit of everything. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 10:11 PM~9179746
> *Not sure when I find out Ill let you know.We can do rust,paint, lifts ,audio,tint,engine repair.A little bit of everything. :biggrin:
> *



For sure bROtha. I know u guys (MOSTHATED) build shit right, and would be cool to have you guys help me build it.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO JUST DROPING IN TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 10:13 PM~9179767
> *For sure bROtha. I know u guys (MOSTHATED) build shit right, and would be cool to have you guys help me build it.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9179790
> *WHATS UP COLORADO JUST DROPING IN TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What's good bROtha? How is my search for a vert coming along with ur Pops?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm there some hard hitters looking in on this site. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

OH THEY ARE THERE U TELL WHAT WHEN AND HOW FAR AND I WILL GET YOU ONE 58- 64 RIGHT OR IS 65 GOOD TO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I see you Rich, you still grumpy fucker


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 10:19 PM~9179828
> *OH THEY ARE THERE U TELL WHAT WHEN AND HOW FAR AND I WILL GET YOU ONE 58- 64  RIGHT OR IS 65 GOOD TO
> *


58-65 bROtha, and within 800 miles would be good, but will travel farther if need be.


Muchos Gracias Carnal


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 7 2007, 09:10 PM~9179743
> *what up big tone where you been hiding
> *


BEEN ON VACATION...AS SEAN WOULD SAY..


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 09:22 PM~9179858
> *BEEN ON VACATION...AS SEAN WOULD SAY..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I GOT A LINE JUST NOW ON ONE IN PHOENIX I WILL FIND OUT A YEAR IN A MIN PM ME UR EMAIL ADDRESS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 7 2007, 10:22 PM~9179858
> *BEEN ON VACATION...AS SEAN WOULD SAY..
> *



For the 5th time this year :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

NO HOMIE 800 MG OF ASPRIN I AM OK NOW


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 10:24 PM~9179872
> *I GOT A LINE JUST NOW ON ONE IN PHOENIX I WILL FIND OUT A YEAR IN A MIN PM ME UR EMAIL ADDRESS
> *



PM sent


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Sean, if Rich gets you a sweet ride then maybe you should hook him up with a custom grill so he won't be grumpy anymore.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

4 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZONLY 719, 1BADVAN
ROLLERZ take over. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 10:27 PM~9179905
> *Hey Sean, if Rich gets you a sweet ride then maybe you should hook him up with a custom grill so he won't be grumpy anymore.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Shit I'll get him 2 of them! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 7 2007, 10:27 PM~9179905
> *Hey Sean, if Rich gets you a sweet ride then maybe you should hook him up with a custom grill so he won't be grumpy anymore.
> *


When I go to ptown I want one too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW :biggrin: THATS NICE FE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 10:30 PM~9179941
> *:biggrin:
> 
> When I go to ptown I want one too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah we be bling bling'n like a mutha fucka!

They come in all kinds of colors and sizes :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 10:36 PM~9179991
> *Hell yeah we be bling bling'n like a mutha fucka!
> 
> They come in all kinds of colors and sizes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP TONY


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 09:40 PM~9180031
> *WHATS UP TONY
> *


WHAT UP?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

JUST LIVING AND BREATHING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 09:41 PM~9180048
> *WHATS UP ROY
> *


What up Rich


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SAME STUFF DIFF PYLE SMALLER SHOVEL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

what up kevin


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 7 2007, 09:54 PM~9180156
> *what up kevin
> *


waddup rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice to see the Colorado page GOOD for a couple pages,we're blowing up this year homies


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

kevin, are you gonna hit up the flags and fireworks place? before you do hit me up, i have a secret about that place....












my wife's familia owns that place.  

what up CO? what up Tony? you might not remember me, but we go back awayz.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whATS UP CHRIS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich? what's the word? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SAME OLD SAME


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Fes i am just waitin' on that call homie. i saw you raking the yard today and tried to call, but you must not have had your phone around. hit me up.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:57 PM~9180640
> *kevin, are you gonna hit up the flags and fireworks place? before you do hit me up, i have a secret about that place....
> my wife's familia owns that place.
> 
> ...


thanks chris, do they have a boat tail over there?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will definately find out for you homie. hit me up later today to see what i find.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Most Hated?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179503
> *Shit you know im looking for a rag,The other day I looked at 63 vert a 64 vert 2 61 verts 2 59 s hard tops 63ss with options 65 vert its only a matter of time and I will hav one.Rollin in the big CO.
> *


I'll be buying one and selling at a profit for myself :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 8 2007, 02:07 AM~9181243
> *whats good Most Hated?
> *


Actually homie I'm living,breathing and have a loving family hell whats not good is the question :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TRUE THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what it dew, Chuckieboy63


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 AM~9181290
> *what it dew, Chuckieboy63
> *


*WHAT UP ESE....JUST CHECKEN OUT THE COLORADO TOPIC.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 02:12 PM~9176660
> *You must have never RO!
> *


*HERE THE GOODTIMERS POSTED UP ON "NORTHERN".........*

















*HERE THE GOODTIMERS AGAIN AT THE PUEBLO PARQUE THROWEN A CARNE ASADA AND KICK BACK..*

















*HERE THE GOODTIMERS IN P-TOWN AGAIN SUPPORTING THE "ROLLERZ ONLY" SOUTHERN COLORADO SHOWDOWN......*

















*BUT WE READY TO HIT IT UP AGAIN FOR 2008....BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERZ ..........GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 06:35 PM~9178506
> *well picked up Kiko Y Wrinkles' rides
> Here you are fellas
> Just phone camera pics,but you get the Idea
> ...


:thumbsup: *GRACIAS ROY ROY!!!! THANKS FOR TAKEN CARE OF THE GOODTIMERS RIDES AND BIG UP'S TO THE HOMIE ADAN (ESTAS CABRON GOODTIMER).... C-YOU SOON "G"TIMERS....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE+Nov 7 2007, 06:55 PM~9178599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE FROM ALL OF THE COLORADO RIDERS AND WHEN WE GET BACK NEXT MONTH WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU SO WE CAN GET TOGETHER..MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU AND WERE ALL PART OF THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FOR "COLORADO".....GRACIAS FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 7 2007, 06:35 PM~9178506
> *well picked up Kiko Y Wrinkles' rides
> Here you are fellas
> Just phone camera pics,but you get the Idea
> ...


 :0 roy roy muchas gracias homie :biggrin: ya sabes foo it's gonna be on and crackin real soon  see u on the flip side big homie....about a month and a half left  we're lookin at parole for about a year :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

much props to adan for doin it big uffin: that's what im talkin bout....estas perron pinche adan :biggrin:...GOODTIMES CC.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 7 2007, 08:54 PM~9179062
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty
> 
> MOSTHATED in tha house!
> *


He's not a MOSTHATED member but if he ever wanted to join with that fresh ass cutty he'd have a good chance :0 His name is Ivan out of Rawlings wyoming he's a cool cat we partied with him in Denver for the show


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY & JULIAN THANKS FOR TAKING THA FANFLAS TO OUR PADS HOMIE AND ROY SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOU GOT PULLED OVER BY THA PLAKAS HOMIE :angry: FUCKIN PUTOS I OWE ROY AND JULIAN SOME PISTOS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 8 2007, 06:16 AM~9181752
> *HEY ROY & JULIAN THANKS FOR TAKING THA FANFLAS TO OUR PADS HOMIE AND ROY SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOU GOT PULLED OVER BY THA PLAKAS HOMIE  :angry: FUCKIN PUTOS I OWE ROY AND JULIAN SOME PISTOS
> *


*ALREADY..............* :uh:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good morning CO fam.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 8 2007, 08:14 AM~9181944
> *Good morning CO fam.
> *


What's good bROtha!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 8 2007, 03:03 AM~9181476
> *HERE THE GOODTIMERS POSTED UP ON "NORTHERN".........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 8 2007, 01:06 AM~9181238
> *i will definately find out for you homie. hit me up later today to see what i find.
> *


i will get your number from Fe and hit you up later, thanx

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup CO

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> *HERE THE GOODTIMERS POSTED UP ON "NORTHERN".........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 8 2007, 12:12 AM~9180749
> *hey Fes i am just waitin' on that call homie. i saw you raking the yard today and tried to call, but you must not have had your phone around. hit me up.
> *


Whut Up!!! my fault, gotta rake them leafs!!! I'll call you today!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just stopping by on Lunch break to say ...That's why we are Familia homies...Just doing it because that's what I'm here for Wrinkles Y Kiko :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, meat
WHAT UP MEAT..............


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 8 2007, 01:11 PM~9183649
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, meat
> WHAT UP MEAT..............
> *


sup chuck....you guys are looking good out there homie..do your damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Nov 8 2007, 12:15 PM~9183696
> *sup chuck....you guys are looking good out there homie..do your damn thing :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP ESE, YOU GUYS READY TO COME OUT TO COLORADO AGAIN FOO!!!!*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Where is everybody?


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON COLORADO SPRINGS! BIG DADDY JOE JUST CHECKIN IN.


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

HOWS MY GOODTIMER HOMIES IN THE SPRINGS DOING! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

QUE ONDA COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Nov 8 2007, 07:07 PM~9186409
> * QUE ONDA COLORADO!!!
> *


What up Firemex


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODTIMES 08 
LEAVING ALL OUR RAGGETY SHIT BACK IN 07


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO TRADITIONS STOPING BY TO SAY WHATS UP


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats GOOD Colorado???


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 07:19 PM~9186486
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP LORZ ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up CO... Gang of people popping up in this forum now!!! Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 7 2007, 10:57 PM~9180640
> *kevin, are you gonna hit up the flags and fireworks place? before you do hit me up, i have a secret about that place....
> my wife's familia owns that place.
> 
> ...


WHAT UP??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

VEGAS 2007


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 07:34 PM~9186616
> *WHAT UP LORZ ...
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SEPT 14TH 2008


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 07:48 PM~9186721
> *COMING SEPT 14TH 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Dat's my Birthday ,gotta go all out


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9186689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tony, u about a month late! :biggrin: 

Post some more!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 08:48 PM~9186721
> *COMING SEPT 14TH 2008
> 
> 
> ...


I need to call my lawyer to see if this date is going to work :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 8 2007, 09:32 PM~9187579
> *Damn Tony, u about a month late!  :biggrin:
> 
> Post some more!
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 8 2007, 09:33 PM~9187590
> *I need to call my lawyer to see if this date is going to work :0
> *


ALREADY DID... HE SAID ITS A GO..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 PM~9187621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ONE TO MANY CORONAS...LOL


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 PM~9187621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 8 2007, 09:38 PM~9187641
> *ONE TO MANY CORONAS...LOL
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

One of our bROthas from Sweden









Need a ride to the show?










What more can I say????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOODTIMES party'n in Vegas 2007


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Who? Mike Jones! Repp'n the big RO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ 47


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 8 2007, 10:24 PM~9187901
> *GOODTIMES party'n in Vegas 2007
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN GOODTIMES COLORADO, JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN THE SPRINGS. SEE YOU IN A MONTH! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP BIG CO!!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO JUST DROPING BY TO SAY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich. thought i would help you rep TRADITIONS! what up CO ridaz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 9 2007, 09:16 AM~9190211
> *WHAT UP BIG CO!!!!
> *


What up Cip Dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 9 2007, 12:54 PM~9191260
> *What up Cip Dog
> *


WHAT UP ROY! WHEN IS THAT FIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9191281
> *WHAT UP ROY!  WHEN IS THAT FIGHT?
> *


Tomorrow night dog around 7


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 9 2007, 01:00 PM~9191308
> *Tomorrow night dog around 7
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO WERE ALL THE CO RIDERZ AT!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da Fuck Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post up your Trey fucker Jerry is with me and wants to check it out
\


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 9 2007, 02:07 PM~9191998
> *Post up your Trey fucker Jerry is with me and wants to check it out
> \
> *


*HERE SHE IS HOMIE...SHE ALREADY IN THE SHOP GETTING HER MAKE OVER!!!!*  










































*WHAT IT DEW WERE ALL MY GT FULLTIMERS @????*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> *HERE SHE IS HOMIE...SHE ALREADY IN THE SHOP GETTING HER MAKE OVER!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

just droping in whats up CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> > *HERE SHE IS HOMIE...SHE ALREADY IN THE SHOP GETTING HER MAKE OVER!!!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

WHATS GOING GOODTIMES COLORADO, JUST CHECKIN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> Wut up Dawg??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess everyone is sleeping today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT COLORADO AND GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK ROY ROY!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 10 2007, 01:37 PM~9198321
> *TTT COLORADO AND GOODTIMES
> *


Just took care of your storage homie,you're good til Jan 27th


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS

GOODTIMERS IN THE HIZZY!!!!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut it Dew CO?? My homie has his ride for sale here is some pics let me know what you think??


http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/trunk.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/passout.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/passin.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/insidetrunk.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/hoodmural.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/frontseat.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/engine.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/driverpanel.jpg

For sale 79 regal has a little under 4000 miles on crate engine 3.9 v6. has the a arms reinforced


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

THANX ROY. GOODTIMES.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its fight time.Come on cotto. :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 10 2007, 05:22 PM~9199385
> *Wut it Dew CO?? My homie has his ride for sale here is some pics let me know what you think??
> http://usera.imagecave.com/nathankd/trunk.jpg
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ....HOW WAS THE FIGHT!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My boy Cotto did da damn thing!!! :biggrin: Representing for Borinquen Bella!!! Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2007, 04:36 AM~9202444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN FIRME LARRY....MOSTHATED CC DOING THE DAMN THANG.......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Wake Up CO!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 11 2007, 09:05 AM~9202630
> *:wave:
> *


What Up!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TRADITIONS checking in. what up CO? Fes thanks again for hookin' it up yesterday with the rim deal. i am going to kick back and hopefully hear from you later.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 11 2007, 10:09 AM~9202828
> *TRADITIONS checking in. what up CO? Fes thanks again for hookin' it up yesterday with the rim deal. i am going to kick back and hopefully hear from you later.
> *


Yea definitely!!! I'll call you in a lil' bit... :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANY PICS OF GENTE PARTING AND WATCHING THA COTTO & MOSLEY FIGHT AND ALSO NICE PIC OF MOST HATED CRUISING THA CALLES WAY TO PUT IT DOWN HOMIE!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 9 2007, 03:04 PM~9191973
> *What da Fuck Chuck?
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 11:54 AM~9203326
> *WHAT UP
> *


What you been up to chuck? Ain't seen you in a minute...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

IVE JUST BEEN CHILLEN RIDIN MY FIFTY ALL THE TIME THERE AINT SHIT ELSE TO DO. WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Not much I've been working and chillin', Chapo is building another Cutlass right now and he's got a couple of Quads so you already know what he is doin'... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED I THOUGHT HE WAS BUILDIN A IMPALA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:06 PM~9203414
> *WHAT HAPPENED I THOUGHT HE WAS BUILDIN A IMPALA
> *


Thatz getting built too!!! Itz pretty much ready for paint!!! Yea the Imp will be out next year too!!! :biggrin: We got a couple of things brewing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes,Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 11:13 AM~9203444
> *Thatz getting built too!!! Itz pretty much ready for paint!!! Yea the Imp will be out next year too!!!  :biggrin: We got a couple of things brewing  :biggrin:
> *


You guys have too much money :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:13 PM~9203446
> *What up Fes,Chuck?
> *


What up Roy? Hey what ever happened to your Monte? is that still in Springs? Did you like the fight?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

JUST CHILLEN BRO AND YOU? DID CHAPO GET SOME OF THE UNDER CARRIAGE DONE LIKE HE WANTED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:16 PM~9203460
> *JUST CHILLEN BRO AND YOU? DID CHAPO GET SOME OF THE UNDER CARRIAGE DONE LIKE HE WANTED
> *


Yea we're working on dat too!!! Itz not done yet though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 11:15 AM~9203451
> *What up Roy? Hey what ever happened to your Monte? is that still in Springs? Did you like the fight?
> *


Fight was pretty good homie,Casamayor got his ass beat and still won.That was crazy.Monte is in Denver homie,it's already painted Kandy Blue and is under going some changes.Damn you have an Impala huh?Springs is gonna be full of them for 08 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THATS COOL AT LEAST THE MONTE IS STILL AROUND COLORADO. SO FES IS THE HOMIE DOIN HIS CAR A PRETTY GOOD PAINTER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:18 PM~9203476
> *Fight was pretty good homie,Casamayor got his ass beat and still won.That was crazy.Monte is in Denver homie,it's already painted Kandy Blue and is under going some changes.Damn you have an Impala huh?Springs is gonna be full of them for 08 :0
> *


We're talkin' about Chapo's though!!! He got a '64 SS... I want to see the Monte when it's done!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 11:25 AM~9203509
> *We're talkin' about Chapo's though!!! He got a '64 SS... I want to see the Monte when it's done!!!
> *


That the one Manuel had?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 12:25 PM~9203509
> *We're talkin' about Chapo's though!!! He got a '64 SS... I want to see the Monte when it's done!!!
> *



DID ROY THINK YOU HAD ONE FES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I meant the club as a whole


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:28 PM~9203528
> *I meant the club as a whole
> *



THATS COOL SO WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOUR CAR DID YOU FIND A BLOCK?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:21 PM~9203492
> *THATS COOL AT LEAST THE MONTE IS STILL AROUND COLORADO. SO FES IS THE HOMIE DOIN HIS CAR A PRETTY GOOD PAINTER
> *


Yea itz one of the homeboys Julian... Not Julian from Good Times, he's not really known too much in the lowrider community, he paints alot of Hot Rods and things like that!!! He's the homie though... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 12:37 PM~9203555
> *Yea itz one of the homeboys Julian... Not Julian from Good Times, he's not really known too much in the lowrider community, he paints alot of Hot Rods and things like that!!! He's the homie though...  :biggrin:
> *



I NEED TO FIND SOMEBODY REASONABLE TO DO MY IMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 11:35 AM~9203549
> *THATS COOL SO WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOUR CAR DID YOU FIND A BLOCK?
> *


not yet still searchin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:26 PM~9203515
> *That the one Manuel had?
> *


No this is a different one, as far as I know Manuel still has that one he had...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you got an Impala too chuck?Got pics?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9203565
> *not yet still searchin :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YEAR OF 350 BLOCK DO YOU NEED I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:27 PM~9203521
> *DID ROY THINK YOU HAD ONE FES
> *


I do have one though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 11:40 AM~9203579
> *WHAT YEAR OF 350 BLOCK DO YOU NEED I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT
> *


Any older year 350 4 bolt main


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:41 PM~9203586
> *Any older year 350 4 bolt main
> *



LET ME CHECK WITH THE GUY ON TUES AND ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9203564
> *I NEED TO FIND SOMEBODY REASONABLE TO DO MY IMP
> *


You have one too!!! What year is yours? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 11:41 AM~9203584
> *I do have one though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


A 95?
:cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9203574
> *Damn you got an Impala too chuck?Got pics?
> *



YEA A 65 HARDTOP BUT I DONT REALLY NO HOW TO POST PICS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP FES, WHATS UP ROY, WHATS UP ROLLERZ WHAT IT DO COLORADO CHAECKING IN TO SAY WHS UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz been fun guys, but I got to go, I'll holla at you guys later... When Da Big CO finally wakes up I gotta go... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 11 2007, 11:44 AM~9203607
> *WHATS UP FES, WHATS UP ROY, WHATS UP ROLLERZ WHAT IT DO COLORADO CHAECKING IN TO SAY WHS UP
> *


What up Rich


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:46 PM~9203615
> *What up Rich
> *


ROY U COULD STILL CHECK WITH MARVIN ON THAT MOTOR HE STILL HAS IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 11 2007, 12:44 PM~9203607
> *WHATS UP FES, WHATS UP ROY, WHATS UP ROLLERZ WHAT IT DO COLORADO CHAECKING IN TO SAY WHS UP
> *



WHATS UP 1BADVAN WHAT R U UP TO BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:43 PM~9203598
> *A 95?
> :cheesy:
> *


 Oh I guess I have two!!! I got a '96 SS and a '66 SS!!! :biggrin: And whut it dew Rich!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 11 2007, 11:46 AM~9203619
> *ROY U COULD STILL CHECK WITH MARVIN ON THAT MOTOR HE STILL HAS IT
> *


I don't have his number can you see what it is and what he wants?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 12:47 PM~9203622
> *Oh I guess I have two!!! I got a '96 SS and a '66 SS!!!  :biggrin:  And whut it dew Rich!!!
> *



WHY DONT YOU EVER CRUISE THEM


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:49 PM~9203634
> *I don't have his number can you see what it is and what he wants?
> *


I was over there last night I think he has a couple of 350's layin' around!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:52 PM~9203655
> *WHY DONT YOU EVER CRUISE THEM
> *


My girl usually rolls the '96 and the '66 needs a lil' bit work and some paint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP FES WHATS GOIN ON TODAY BRO


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

WHATS UP COLORADO BIGG DADDY JOE SAYING WHATS UP TO ALL MY GOODTIMER HOMIES! SEE U SOON. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Nov 11 2007, 12:01 PM~9203694
> *WHATS UP COLORADO BIGG DADDY JOE SAYING WHATS UP TO ALL MY GOODTIMER HOMIES! SEE U SOON. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Joe,how's Iraq treating you homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 01:01 PM~9203691
> *My girl usually rolls the '96 and the '66 needs a lil' bit work and some paint!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEA MY CARS THE SAME WAY THE INSIDE WAS DONE A LONG TIME AGO BUT IT NEEDS IT AGAIN BUT IT RUNS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 11 2007, 11:52 AM~9203656
> *I was over there last night I think he has a couple of 350's layin' around!!!
> *


Hit him up for me dog :biggrin:


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:03 PM~9203702
> *What up Joe,how's Iraq treating you homie?
> *


ITS ALRIGHT, SAME BULLSHIT. JUST COUNTING DOWN TILL WE GET OUT OF THIS SHITHOLE. WHAT ABOUT U!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Nov 11 2007, 12:06 PM~9203725
> *ITS ALRIGHT, SAME BULLSHIT. JUST COUNTING DOWN TILL WE GET OUT OF THIS SHITHOLE. WHAT ABOUT U!
> *


Waiting for everyone to get back


----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:09 PM~9203733
> *Waiting for everyone to get back
> *


IS THE COTTA AND MOSLEY FIGHT TODAY.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What up ROLLERZ, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, X, and any one else I missed, no disrespect intended!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Nov 11 2007, 12:11 PM~9203746
> *IS THE COTTA AND MOSLEY FIGHT TODAY.
> *


It was last night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, *PROPER DOS*, babyjoe

What's good Pimp?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:13 PM~9203756
> *What up Sean
> *


Watching the bROnco game like you! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:14 PM~9203765
> *Watching the bRO*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:15 PM~9203770
> *HOW R THEY DOIN BRO
> *



8-6 KC :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:14 PM~9203765
> *Watching the bROnco game like you! :biggrin:
> *


It's a tight game,I'm watching the NO STL game if NO wins I get 190 in a survivor poll :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:16 PM~9203777
> *8-6 KC :angry:
> *



OH SHIT :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought u were gonna be out giving bids Chuck Nizzle? U ain't gonna make no money on LIL u lazy ******! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:16 PM~9203779
> *It's a tight game,I'm watching the NO STL game if NO wins I get 190 in a survivor poll :0
> *


"survivor poll"  :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:17 PM~9203783
> *I thought u were gonna be out giving bids Chuck Nizzle? U ain't gonna make no money on LIL u lazy ******! :0  :biggrin:
> *




IM LEAVIN NOW LIL BIG BUDDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You see that fool get hit in the nuts?
:wow:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:19 PM~9203791
> *IM LEAVIN NOW LIL BIG BUDDY
> *


Call me as aoon as ur done so I can go get my bike. Or better yet, U can bring it to me! :biggrin: 

Don't forget about the shifter for the 88 ******!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:21 PM~9203800
> *You see that fool get hit in the nuts?
> :wow:
> *



OUCH! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:18 PM~9203788
> *"survivor poll"    :dunno:
> *


You pick who you think will win every week(one team) Can only pick that team once until last person is standing,they win the pot...cost 10 bucks 19 people in it 190 dollars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Chuck,nice name change bout time you grew up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:24 PM~9203820
> *You pick who you think will win every week(one team) Can only pick that team once until last person is standing,they win the pot...cost 10 bucks 19 people in it 190 dollars
> *


Shit that's cool. I've never heard of that before.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Being the big CEO and all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:26 PM~9203830
> *Shit that's cool. I've never heard of that before.
> *


Yeah makes watching Football more interesting,and a reason to get Sunday Ticket :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:28 PM~9203841
> *Yeah makes watching Football more interesting,and a reason to get Sunday Ticket :biggrin:
> *



Yeah cause the Raiders are not a reason to get Sunday Ticket. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:30 PM~9203844
> *Yeah cause the Raiders are not a reason to get Sunday Ticket. :0  :biggrin:
> *


anyone ever tell you,you talk too much shit :twak: 















































:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:31 PM~9203853
> *anyone ever tell you,you talk too much shit :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Nah, first time ever! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:46 PM~9203909
> *:uh: Nah, first time ever! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I feel special


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *CHUCKIEBOY63*

Sup CHUCKS? What's good in the land of sand?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:25 PM~9203827
> *What da fuck Chuck,nice name change bout time you grew up :biggrin:
> *


*ORALE HOMIE, WHY YOU GOTTA GO THERE FOO!!! YOU KNOW WHATS UP ESE!!! "MR PILS BERRY DOUGHBOY"..I THOUGHT YOU WERE NEVER COMMING BACK TO EAST LOS..........OH YEA YOU HAVENT !!!!*! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 12:26 PM~9203831
> *Being the big CEO and all
> *


*ANYONE EVER TELL YOU YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT........  * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 11 2007, 01:11 PM~9203978
> *ANYONE EVER TELL YOU YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT........   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well looks like I'm not gonna get that NO pick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 12:54 PM~9203930
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> Sup CHUCKS? What's good in the land of sand?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN ESE...WHAT IT DEW DOGGIE? JUST OUT HERE GETTING READY TO HEAD BACK TO COLORADO HERE SHORTLY...* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 11 2007, 01:12 PM~9203748
> *What up ROLLERZ, MOSTHATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, X, and any one else I missed, no disrespect intended!
> *


whats up homie u get those emails


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, curiousdos, impala63, CHUCKIEBOY63
Hey Chuck why don't you go to sleep already :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 02:19 PM~9204283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*COLORADO COMMING HARD FOR 2008...........*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 01:24 PM~9203820
> *You pick who you think will win every week(one team) Can only pick that team once until last person is standing,they win the pot...cost 10 bucks 19 people in it 190 dollars
> *


Im in the same pool and pick No.Damm im out .the pot was at 890.That sucks.............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone seen this guy?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 04:44 PM~9204678
> *Anyone seen this guy?
> 
> 
> ...


I went by his house yesterday but just cruzed by.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a funny pic of that foo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 04:44 PM~9204678
> *Anyone seen this guy?
> 
> 
> ...



That's fucked up ROy! :biggrin: Pinche Tony, putting up bullshit pics :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 04:50 PM~9204710
> *That's a funny pic of that foo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Laugh it up ROy! We gonna be kicking it together a lot in 08, and I'm sure I'll get a few fucked up pics of u too! :0 

I'm gonna post them fuckers all over the net! :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 03:02 PM~9204204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



owe shit who has this 61


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*REPEN FOR THE BIG......*









*SEE ALL OF YOU SOON......................................................*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE FORSALE FORSALE FORSALE FORSALE FORSALE 

TOOK IT OUT YESTERDAY, 1984 COUPE IN UTAH, DIGITAL DASH 90 BURLWOOD INTERIOR WOOD, ALL BLACK NEW INTERIOR NEW 3 PUMP SETUP SUPER ADEX HARDLINDED EXTENDED AND MOLDED A ARMS NO RUST ANYWHERE ,NEW BLACK AND CANDYBLUE MOULDINGS, NEW WHEELS AND NEW E AND G GRILL, AND LOTS MORE, VERY NICE


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup Everyone?

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Kevin Ivan Chuck and Felix


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up rollerzonly719, kdawg and switchmaster


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Phillipa


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 04:32 PM~9204942
> *What up Phillipa
> *


HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Whaddup Roy and Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 11 2007, 04:33 PM~9204950
> *HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


GOOD dog how bout you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 11 2007, 05:35 PM~9204958
> *Whaddup Roy and Chuck
> *









just chillen bRO and you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 11 2007, 04:35 PM~9204961
> *GOOD dog how bout you?
> *


FINE BIG DADDY, YOU KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING FOR A CADDY?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

OK COLORADO IM OUT ASTA MANANA....STAY UP HOMIES!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9204898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN HOMIE THIS IS ONE BAD MUTHER FUCKER............GOTTA BREAK YOUR HEART!!!!! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE PLAQUE....IT SHOULD GO REALLY QUICK!!!*


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2007, 04:35 PM~9204963
> *just chillen bRO and you
> *


getting drunk wit sean, where were you last night?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy? See you in January or whenever the next meeting will be.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 11 2007, 04:44 PM~9205006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT CADDY FROM CALI A COUPLE YEARS BACK, NICE CROME AND TRUNK IF MINE DONT SELL I'M DOING MINE


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Is everybody sleeping or what?


   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 11 2007, 05:45 PM~9205284
> *Whats up Roy? See you in January or whenever the next meeting will be.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:* ......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Nov 11 2007, 04:30 PM~9204928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What it iz homeboys? Still trying to recover from Sat night. :barf:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

HAPPY VETERAN'S DAY TO ALL OUR SOLDIERS. THANK YOU.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: TO ALL THE SOLDIERS ON VETERANS DAY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 12 2007, 08:36 AM~9208707
> *What it iz homeboys? Still trying to recover from Sat night. :barf:
> *


Shotz will do that to ya bROtha, especially 4 some one who is not a big drinker. I barely caught a buzz, damn. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 12 2007, 06:11 PM~9212377
> *Whats up CO? :biggrin:
> *



What's good Joe?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO SEAN YOU GET THOSE EMAILS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 12 2007, 06:20 PM~9212440
> *WHATS UP CO SEAN YOU GET THOSE EMAILS
> *


Yeah I did b*RO*tha, thank you. I was talking to that dude with the vert in Denver a few weeks back. I think he wants a lil much for what it is. 

Good looking out though, keep them coming bRO!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 12 2007, 06:22 PM~9212451
> *Yeah I did bROtha, thank you. I was talking to that dude with the vert in Denver a few weeks back. I think he wants a lil much for what it is.
> 
> Good looking out though, keep them coming bRO!
> *


NO PROB IF YOU DONT MIND GOING A LITTLE DISTANCE THERES MORE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212492
> *NO PROB IF YOU DONT MIND GOING A LITTLE DISTANCE THERES MORE
> *


For the right vert at the right price, I'll have it shipped from Japan! :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 12 2007, 06:59 PM~9212723
> *For the right vert at the right price, I'll have it shipped from Japan! :cheesy:
> *


i will find one and you will love it :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 12 2007, 06:20 PM~9212436
> *What's good Joe?
> *


no luck on the one we talked about.I want one to but for a fair price.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up everybody


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

sup everyone


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ATTENTION ROLLERZONLY MEMBERS

We will be having a meeting this Sunday @ 11:00am in Pueblo. Please contact Tony prior to the meeting to get you balance on your club dues. All balances are to be paid in full this meeting, NO EXCEPTIONS!

Contact me for more info.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 12 2007, 07:38 PM~9213059
> *no luck on the one we talked about.I want one to but for a fair price.
> *


I left him a message, But I am not sure if I can get him a little lower. This is the perfect project, but like you said, if I can get it to my doorstep for that I'm good.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS CAR CATCHES EVERYONES EYES, STILL UP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)

Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC+Nov 12 2007, 11:09 AM~9209778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT REMEMBER US AND THE LOST SOLDADOS THAT GAVE THE GREATEST SACRIFICE AND THATS THERE "LIFE" MAY THEY REST IN PEACE AND OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THERE FAMILIAS!!! GOODTIMES CC COLORADO/IRAQ*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 12 2007, 11:16 PM~9215678
> *2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)
> 
> June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum
> ...


*SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP GOODTIMERS.......THATS THE FIRST SHOW WE HITTEN FOR 2008. ESE MANIAC WE TAKEN IT TO YOUR HOME TOWN DOG THE PHINIQUERA...AZILLA.(602)......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 12 2007, 05:59 PM~9212723
> *For the right vert at the right price, I'll have it shipped from Japan! :cheesy:
> *


*HERE YOU GO BIG BALLER...MY HOMIE HUSKY'S 66 VERT FOR THE RIGHT $$$$ CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES TOO..........* :biggrin: 

*HIT EM UP!!!!*  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372706


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, Nothing But Trouble

*OH SHIT GOODTIMES CC NIGHT OWL CLICK IN THIS BITCH.................*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 13 2007, 02:29 AM~9216398
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, Nothing But Trouble
> 
> ...


HAHAHA THATS RIGHT HOMMIE HAVE 2 PASS BY AND MAKE MY ROUNDS MAKE SURE WE HATER PROOF NIGHT OWL'S PASSING BY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 13 2007, 02:18 AM~9216371
> *SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP GOODTIMERS.......THATS THE FIRST SHOW WE HITTEN FOR 2008. ESE MANIAC WE TAKEN IT TO YOUR HOME TOWN DOG THE PHINIQUERA...AZILLA.(602)......
> *


THATS RIGHT SEE YOU THERE (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE 2 PLAY ALSO


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 12 2007, 10:45 PM~9215374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice.................


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MORNING COLORADO


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)

*Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center *

*LOOKS LIKE THE FIRST SHOW WE HITTIN UP IS IN THE BIG AZ. CHUCK YOU KNOW WE NEED TO HIT UP THE BIG AZ. PLANNIN A BIG VOLO AT MY MOM'S PAD THE DAY BEFORE, AND OF COURSE WE'LL HIT UP THE DENVER SHOW AND THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS. SO ROLL CALL FOR THE RIDAZ HEADIN TO THE BIG AZ. :biggrin:  
"GOOD TIMES" IN THE '08*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 09:09 AM~9217141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 13 2007, 03:25 AM~9216385
> *HERE YOU GO BIG BALLER...MY HOMIE HUSKY'S 66 VERT FOR THE RIGHT $$$$ CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES TOO..........  :biggrin:
> 
> HIT EM UP!!!!
> ...



That's a nice Vert, but I prefer nothing newer than a 63.  Good looking out though Chuck.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 13 2007, 07:26 AM~9216925
> *2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> ...


IS INT JUNE 29 THA HIGHLAND PARK SHOW IN CALI  :dunno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 AM~9217725
> *IS INT JUNE 29 THA HIGHLAND PARK SHOW IN CALI   :dunno:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 13 2007, 07:26 AM~9216925
> *2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)
> 
> BIG AZ.... *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 13 2007, 11:51 AM~9218090
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


*QUE PASO PINCHE GREG? YOU READY TO HIT UP THE BIG AZ OR WHAT? 
"GOODTIMES" COMIN HARD IN THE '08*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 08:09 AM~9217141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT MOSTHATED CC....THATS A CLEAN ASS IMPALA HOMIES..........* :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 08:09 AM~9217141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE RIDE IS LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE. :0 KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN AND WE'LL SEE ALL YOU FOOLS WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THE SANDBOX NEXT MONTH.  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 AM~9217725
> *IS INT JUNE 29 THA HIGHLAND PARK SHOW IN CALI   :dunno:
> *


*OH, OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 13 2007, 08:31 AM~9217267
> *That's a nice Vert, but I prefer nothing newer than a 63.  Good looking out though Chuck.
> *


*ANYTIME ESE.................*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 13 2007, 01:10 PM~9218229
> *THE RIDE IS LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE.  :0  KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN AND WE'LL SEE ALL YOU FOOLS WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THE SANDBOX NEXT MONTH.
> *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 13 2007, 12:11 PM~9218237
> *OH, OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :0
> *


*YOU KNOW WE'LL HAVE GOODTIMERS AT BOTH SHOWS FROM COLORADO. :0  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 13 2007, 07:26 AM~9216925
> *2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 13 2007, 07:26 AM~9216925
> *2008 Lowrider Tour (TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE)
> 
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> ...


*LIKE NIKE HOMIE.........."JUST DO IT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 13 2007, 08:24 PM~9222198
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


WHAT UP ??


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 13 2007, 01:09 PM~9218225
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT MOSTHATED CC....THATS A CLEAN ASS IMPALA HOMIES.......... :thumbsup:
> *


  *MOSTHATED* car club rolling in like Knight Rider because we let the cars do the talking :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 01:46 AM~9224059
> * MOSTHATED car club rolling in like Knight Rider because we let the cars do the talking :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 12:46 AM~9224059
> * MOSTHATED car club rolling in like Knight Rider because we let the cars do the talking :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LIKE TO WELCOME GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER NEWEST PROSPECT!! THE HOMIE "IVAN " AKA (4PUMP84CUTTY) BUSTEN OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN 2008..IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU HOMIE AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK DOGGIE!!!!*










*COMMING FOR 2008....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The cutty is looking sweet Ivan can't wait to see it painted I won't post the setup don't know if your trying to keep that under wrap :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 14 2007, 06:17 AM~9224525
> *LIKE TO WELCOME GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER NEWEST PROSPECT!! THE HOMIE "IVAN " AKA (4PUMP84CUTTY) BUSTEN OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN 2008..IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU HOMIE AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK DOGGIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
*WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA HOMIE. WHAT'S CRAKIN IN COLORADO THIS WEEKEND? I HEARD IT'S SNOWING IN THE SPRINGS. :angry: WE'LL BE SEEING YOU FOOLS IN ABOUT 6 WEEKS.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ COMING HOME REAL SOON. :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 14 2007, 07:17 AM~9224525
> *LIKE TO WELCOME GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER NEWEST PROSPECT!! THE HOMIE "IVAN " AKA (4PUMP84CUTTY) BUSTEN OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN 2008..IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU HOMIE AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK DOGGIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dat muthafukka looks mean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*x2...........FES DOGGIE!!! WE CANT WAIT TO HIT THE STREETS WITH ALL OF YOU HOMIE AND POST UP WITH ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS REPEN COLORADO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, meat

WHATS CRACKEN JESS DOG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

single gate on 13ths


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 14 2007, 06:17 AM~9224525
> *LIKE TO WELCOME GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER NEWEST PROSPECT!! THE HOMIE "IVAN " AKA (4PUMP84CUTTY) BUSTEN OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN 2008..IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU HOMIE AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK DOGGIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


welcome 2 the family from all of us (818) riders out here in so cal...  good choice


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone?
How is everyone's week going so far?


:wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it fryday yet?????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up colorado????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 14 2007, 07:17 PM~9229394
> *Is it fryday yet?????
> *


Tonight is my friday at work does that count :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

hell yea drink 1 4 me homie :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 14 2007, 06:18 PM~9229399
> *what up colorado????
> *


whaddup

hey if you hear of anyone up there selling a boat tail riviera 71-73, can you let me know?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

no prob i will did find 81 lincoln 61 thou all org


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

old lady car clean as fuck dog its in denver any of your boyz lookn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 06:24 PM~9229447
> *Tonight is my friday at work does that count :biggrin:
> *


I'm drinking 1 with ya homie,just got a 300k machine out of a mudhole in Good shape after 2 days...stressfull shit,pics on random pic post...What up Caddy Kevin and Larry?
No luck on that Rivi at Flags and Fireworks Kevin?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

thanks i have been looking everywhere for a boat tail


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 14 2007, 06:34 PM~9229522
> *I'm drinking 1 with ya homie,just got a 300k machine out of a mudhole in Good shape after 2 days...stressfull shit,pics on random pic post...What up Caddy Kevin and Larry?
> No luck on that Rivi at Flags and Fireworks Kevin?
> *


waddup roy, still checking it out but i think someone is working on it slowly, chris is checking it out for me
good looking out though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 14 2007, 06:19 PM~9229409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember these rides at the car show at the Church in Denver a few years ago,looking Good.My first car show as a GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

i will keep my ears open if anyone wants one i will let you know


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 14 2007, 06:37 PM~9229554
> *i will keep my ears open if anyone wants one i will let you know
> *


WHAT UP KEVIN??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i see you fe whta up CO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

3 Members: Switchmaster, 1BADVAN, ROLLERZ_47

What up Rich and Tony?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

JUST KICKING IT


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 14 2007, 06:40 PM~9229593
> *WHAT UP KEVIN??
> *


waddup tony


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I see you ROy. Why you breaking shit at work homie?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

4 Members: 1BADVAN, kdawg32, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster


WHATS UP KEVIN AND ROY HOWS LIFE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ROY YOU GET WITH MARVIN ON THAT BLOCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 14 2007, 06:46 PM~9229651
> *I see you ROy. Why you breaking shit at work homie?
> *


Scared the shit outta me,damn Operator not knowing what's up,What up Felix :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 14 2007, 06:44 PM~9229636
> *3 Members: Switchmaster, 1BADVAN, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> What up Rich and Tony?
> *


 WHAT UP ROLLER?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 14 2007, 06:50 PM~9229692
> *Scared the shit outta me,damn Operator not knowing what's up,What up Felix :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMER?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 14 2007, 06:48 PM~9229667
> *ROY YOU GET WITH MARVIN ON THAT BLOCK
> *


Nah homie my Bro is sending me one from Califas,Thanks anyways


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 14 2007, 06:45 PM~9229648
> *waddup tony
> *


JUST CHILLN WORKN ON THE RIDE..


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 14 2007, 06:46 PM~9229653
> *4 Members: 1BADVAN, kdawg32, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster
> WHATS UP KEVIN AND ROY HOWS LIFE
> *


waddup rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 14 2007, 06:51 PM~9229700
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMER?
> *


What up Tony


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up GOODTIMES ? MOST HATED thanks for posting pics you'll be suprised when the car gets finished . I cant wit so i can cruise with you guys and your clean cars.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 14 2007, 07:06 PM~9229816
> *Whats up GOODTIMES ? MOST HATED thanks for posting pics you'll be suprised when the car gets finished . I cant wit so i can cruise with you guys and your clean cars.
> *


We can't wait for your ass Ivan,I'm proud to have you prospect in our Familia homie.Can't wait till next season


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

IF ANYONE NEEDS OR KNOW SOMEONE WHO NEEDS .. I HAVE A REBUILD STRONG 350 TRANI FOR SALE MAKE OFFER...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't know how much you wanna spend Kevin but here's a few in Denver
First is almost done for a high price
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/478717115.html
Second is a project for cheap as hell
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/447242688.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, Lakers, Rockets game?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's up Roy


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GLEN?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 14 2007, 08:00 PM~9230211
> *WHAT UP GLEN?
> *


what up big tone whats up with the show you know ill be there


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 14 2007, 08:02 PM~9230232
> *what up big tone  whats up with the show you know ill be there
> *


SORRY GLEN, THIS DAMN THING KEEPS KICKN ME OFF..JUST WORKN ON IT THE ONLY DATES THEY WILL WORK WITH ME IS EARLY JUNE OR SEPT 21ST I THINK SEPT 21ST IS GETTN TO CLOSE TO THE COLD SEASON..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 14 2007, 08:21 PM~9230299
> *
> 
> GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


first Lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

COMING 2008... EARLIER DATE... BEGINNING OF JUNE 2008...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 14 2007, 09:10 PM~9230671
> *COMING  2008... EARLIER DATE... BEGINNING OF JUNE 2008...
> 
> 
> ...




BIGGER AND BETTER THE 2008 SOUTHERN COLORADO SUPER SHOW JUNE 2008 !!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *impala63, CHUCKIEBOY63*

What up MOST HATED and GOODTIMES! I see u homies.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 14 2007, 10:51 PM~9231046
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> What up MOST HATED and GOODTIMES! I see u homies.
> *


Just kickin it.Whats new with you?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 14 2007, 07:50 PM~9229692
> *Scared the shit outta me,damn Operator not knowing what's up,What up Felix :biggrin:
> *


Well at least you dident fire him or did you? :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 14 2007, 10:52 PM~9231054
> *Just kickin it.Whats new with you?
> *


Different day, same mission


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 14 2007, 10:58 PM~9231105
> *Different day, same mission
> *


Same here.Just looking around................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ROLLER ANY LUCK ON THE BIKE AND NAVI YET????


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 14 2007, 07:40 PM~9230052
> *Don't know how much you wanna spend Kevin but here's a few in Denver
> First is almost done for a high price
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/478717115.html
> ...


thanks roy i sent a message to the project one already just hoping to hear back
good looking again

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 14 2007, 11:09 PM~9231169
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROLLER ANY LUCK ON THE BIKE AND NAVI YET????
> *



Fuck no :angry: I am about to fire my salesman too, he is slacking  :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

waddup sean?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 14 2007, 11:12 PM~9231187
> *waddup sean?
> *


What's good Pimp?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's good CO? hey Rich, hit me up as soon as you get a chance.i have got some new batteries to pick up in the morning :biggrin:  Kevin, i am still checkin' on that Rivi for you. Fes, when you got time bro, hit me up, i know you are a busy man. everyone else, Roy, Sean, Tony, Felix... What's up? these 4-MIDNIGHTS are killin'me!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 14 2007, 06:17 AM~9224525
> *LIKE TO WELCOME GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER NEWEST PROSPECT!! THE HOMIE "IVAN " AKA (4PUMP84CUTTY) BUSTEN OUT FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN 2008..IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU HOMIE AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK DOGGIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO FAM BAM HOMIE :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN ABOUT SIX WEEKS IVAN SO WE'LL SEE YOU THEN HOMIE  ...BY THE WAY, THAT'S A FIRME FUCKIN TUCK DOGGIE  GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 14 2007, 10:12 PM~9231184
> *Fuck no :angry:  I am about to fire my salesman too, he is slacking   :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN HOMIE..........DONT TRIP THEY WILL SELL IN TIME, MAYBE AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 15 2007, 02:52 AM~9232312
> *WELCOME TO FAM BAM HOMIE :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN ABOUT SIX WEEKS IVAN SO WE'LL SEE YOU THEN HOMIE  ...BY THE WAY, THAT'S A FIRME FUCKIN TUCK DOGGIE  GOODTIMES CC
> *


HEY IVAN WELCOME TO THA FAMILIA HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THA RANFLA ALL DONE UP HOMIE ITS A GOODTIMES THANG :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 14 2007, 11:07 PM~9231574
> *What's good Pimp?
> *


just getting ready to go and open


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9229399
> *what up colorado????
> *


What Up!!! You guyz still got the Monte and da S-10 Blazer?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 15 2007, 02:16 AM~9232119
> *what's good CO? hey Rich, hit me up as soon as you get a chance.i have got some new batteries to pick up in the morning  :biggrin:    Kevin, i am still checkin' on that Rivi for you. Fes, when you got time bro, hit me up, i know you are a busy man. everyone else, Roy, Sean, Tony, Felix... What's up? these 4-MIDNIGHTS are killin'me!
> *


My fault bro... I've been working and then after work I've had to go to safety meetings and all that shit, but things are calming down so I'll call you today!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 15 2007, 09:19 AM~9232903
> *:werd:
> *


Already up... Damn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT UP COLORADO .....WHAT IT DEW!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 15 2007, 11:12 AM~9233583
> *WHAT UP COLORADO .....WHAT IT DEW!!!!
> *


Whats up GOODTIMES.........? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 15 2007, 11:12 AM~9233583
> *WHAT UP COLORADO .....WHAT IT DEW!!!!
> *


Whut Up G Times, RO, Traditions, and Most Hated!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm kind of doing a poll to see if *MOSTHATED CC* were to help our local town put on a car show but will pretty much be run by us how many Coloradans will support us. Along with the car show there will be food vendors, Karaoke entertainment. We will need your support for this is a small town and if no support comes through it probably won't happen again.. so can we start up with who will come through. The car show will be for Cinco De Mayo but will be held a week earlier or after not sure yet so you can support your local car show the day of. So I'm calling out all the Car Clubs that want to help the Lowrider movement along Colorado and just looking for some all out riders also so you know who you are help us make this happen *ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES,XQUIZITE,RUTHLESS,TRADITIONS,SOLO AND ANY OTHER CAR CLUB I MISSED OR SINGLE RIDERS*.Help us make the movement happen down here and *MOSTHATED* will help make the movement in your own neighborhoods support us and we will support you thats what Fam is for......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 03:21 PM~9235726
> *I'm kind of doing a poll to see if MOSTHATED CC were to help our local town put on a car show but will pretty much be run by us how many Coloradans will support us. Along with the car show there will be food vendors, Karaoke entertainment. We will need your support for this is a small town and if no support comes through it probably won't happen again.. so can we start up with who will come through. The car show will be for Cinco De Mayo but will be held a week earlier or after not sure yet so you can support your local car show the day of. So I'm calling out all the Car Clubs that want to help the Lowrider movement along Colorado and just looking for some all out riders also so you know who you are help us make this happen ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES,XQUIZITE,RUTHLESS,TRADITIONS,SOLO AND ANY OTHER CAR CLUB I MISSED OR SINGLE RIDERS.Help us make the movement happen down here and MOSTHATED will help make the movement in your own neighborhoods support us and we will support you thats what Fam is for......
> *


*YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU MOSTHATED CC...WE DOWN TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN COLORADO AND SUPPORT OUR FELLOW CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS HOMIE.....GOODTIMES CC WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE AND THATS MY WORD. PM ME IF YOU NEED ANY INFO OR ASSISTANCE.. GOODTIMES CC WILL ALSO BE THROWING OUR FIRST ANNUAL NEXT YEAR AT THE END OF MAY OR EARLY JUNE SO LETS GET IT POPPEN FOR 2008.......LET ME KNOW WHATS CRACKEN LARRY.......CHUCKS*








*GOODTIMES CC 2008.............KEEPEN IT OG..........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Nov 15 2007, 12:47 PM~9234688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS, MY FELLOW COLORADO RIDERZ............WHAT IT DEW HOMIE'S!!!!!!*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 15 2007, 03:59 PM~9235972
> *WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS, MY FELLOW COLORADO RIDERZ............WHAT IT DEW HOMIE'S!!!!!!
> *


HEY GOODTIMER. PM ME ABOUT YOUR SHOW..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up fes and the guys from xquizite anything new goin on


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63

WHAT UP GOODTIMER...................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 04:00 PM~9235984
> *HEY GOODTIMER. PM ME ABOUT YOUR SHOW..
> *


*PM SENT ROLLER............... *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 15 2007, 04:24 PM~9236186
> *PM SENT ROLLER...............
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, flaco
WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER..................


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9236282
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, flaco
> WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER..................
> *


WHAT'S GOOD BRO! ALMOST HOME QUE NO?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9235726
> *I'm kind of doing a poll to see if MOSTHATED CC were to help our local town put on a car show but will pretty much be run by us how many Coloradans will support us. Along with the car show there will be food vendors, Karaoke entertainment. We will need your support for this is a small town and if no support comes through it probably won't happen again.. so can we start up with who will come through. The car show will be for Cinco De Mayo but will be held a week earlier or after not sure yet so you can support your local car show the day of. So I'm calling out all the Car Clubs that want to help the Lowrider movement along Colorado and just looking for some all out riders also so you know who you are help us make this happen ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES,XQUIZITE,RUTHLESS,TRADITIONS,SOLO AND ANY OTHER CAR CLUB I MISSED OR SINGLE RIDERS.Help us make the movement happen down here and MOSTHATED will help make the movement in your own neighborhoods support us and we will support you thats what Fam is for......
> *


TRADITIONS IS BEHIND YOU GUYS 100%


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TO ALL THE SOUTHERN COLORADO CAR CLUBS!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 07:34 PM~9237662
> *WHAT UP TO ALL THE SOUTHERN COLORADO CAR CLUBS!!!
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9235726
> *I'm kind of doing a poll to see if MOSTHATED CC were to help our local town put on a car show but will pretty much be run by us how many Coloradans will support us. Along with the car show there will be food vendors, Karaoke entertainment. We will need your support for this is a small town and if no support comes through it probably won't happen again.. so can we start up with who will come through. The car show will be for Cinco De Mayo but will be held a week earlier or after not sure yet so you can support your local car show the day of. So I'm calling out all the Car Clubs that want to help the Lowrider movement along Colorado and just looking for some all out riders also so you know who you are help us make this happen ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES,XQUIZITE,RUTHLESS,TRADITIONS,SOLO AND ANY OTHER CAR CLUB I MISSED OR SINGLE RIDERS.Help us make the movement happen down here and MOSTHATED will help make the movement in your own neighborhoods support us and we will support you thats what Fam is for......
> *


What's good Larry? You know we got ur back like fuck. ROLLERZONLY went to your barbecue, and ROLLERZONLY will go to your show, no worries bROtha!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 09:48 PM~9238249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just F.Y.I to all the Colorado Ryders. This is not a ROLLERZONLY show. This is being put on by my bROtha Tony who is from ROLLERZONLY.

We will be having a ROLLERZONLY car show next year, the date will be announced soon!  

I didn't want every one thinking we were throwing 2 shows.

What's the date of the GOODTIMES show Chucks?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 15 2007, 05:18 PM~9236135
> *whats up fes and the guys from xquizite anything new goin on
> *


What's good Mas Puto? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on I'm put you guys down on the you said you'd be here list :biggrin: thats ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES, and TRADITIONS. Fes what about your crew homie you said you were gonna make it up to us for not coming to the BBQ??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 10:14 PM~9238491
> *Right on I'm put you guys down on the you said you'd be here list :biggrin: thats ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES, and TRADITIONS. Fes what about your crew homie you said you were gonna make it up to us for not coming to the BBQ??
> *


Take us off the "said" you would be her list, and put us on the WILL BE THERE LIST!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 15 2007, 10:17 PM~9238522
> *Take us off the "said" you would be her list, and put us on the WILL BE THERE LIST!
> *


I will do that I hope everybody is as down as you guys are big *RO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

I HAVE A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT WE ARE WORKIN ON FOR 2008 ....ROLLERZ 4 LIFE......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9238614
> *I HAVE A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT  WE ARE WORKIN ON FOR 2008 ....ROLLERZ 4 LIFE......
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Ahhww shit 150K Hummer coming out in 08! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 10:14 PM~9238491
> *Right on I'm put you guys down on the you said you'd be here list :biggrin: thats ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES, and TRADITIONS. Fes what about your crew homie you said you were gonna make it up to us for not coming to the BBQ??
> *


you can put us on the will be there list cause we owe you to for not being at the bbq


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

sean you get that email


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

2 suprises from the same bROtha. Sick ass Hummer, and a bad ass 58 Impala, bagged Y Todo.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9238614
> *I HAVE A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT  WE ARE WORKIN ON FOR 2008 ....ROLLERZ 4 LIFE......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 15 2007, 10:28 PM~9238673
> *sean you get that email
> *



Nah, bROtha. Can you send it again Pimp?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9238660
> *you can put us on the will be there list cause we owe you to for not being at the bbq
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9238614
> *I HAVE A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT  WE ARE WORKIN ON FOR 2008 ....ROLLERZ 4 LIFE......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 10:18 PM~9238540
> *I will do that I hope everybody is as down as you guys are big RO
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC flooding this topic :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

try looking now homie let ne know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 15 2007, 09:27 PM~9238658
> *:0 Ahhww shit 150K Hummer coming out in 08! :biggrin:
> *


NOW AT $200K


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Watch when this one busts out! :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 15 2007, 09:37 PM~9238822
> *NOW AT $200K
> *


GETTN DONE AS WE SPEAK...TRADITIONAL CLASS...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 15 2007, 09:37 PM~9238826
> *Watch when this one busts out! :0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS NICE O.G.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9238884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT IS A NICE ASS REGAL, EYE CATCHER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THOSE RIMS ON THERE GOES WITH THE FLAVOR OF THE CAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2007, 10:48 PM~9238895
> *:0 THAT IS A NICE ASS REGAL, EYE CATCHER
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 09:33 PM~9238771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN FOR COLORADO IN 2008...SHOWS AND RIDES BUSTING OUT ALL OVER..LOOKS LIKE ROLLERZ COLORADO AND MOST HATED CC DOING IT BIG FOR THE 08....(MUCH PROPS).............* 

*GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 16 2007, 12:54 AM~9239868
> *DAMN SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN FOR COLORADO IN 2008...SHOWS AND RIDES BUSTING OUT ALL OVER..LOOKS LIKE ROLLERZ COLORADO AND MOST HATED CC DOING IT BIG FOR THE 08....(MUCH PROPS).............
> 
> GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


DONT 4 GET ABOUT MY ''GOOD TIMES'' BOYZ THE GONNA HIT HARD ALSO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We'll be there Most Hated,you can count on at least 7-10 rides from us


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is everyone trying out there new cameras or what. :biggrin: No for reals those are some nice pics everyones posting.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Big CO!!! Most Hated I gave you my word and my word is my bond so you already know im there... And I can't give you a count of how many people I'll have there but me and Chapo for sure will be there with a couple of surprises hopefully!!! Anybody else throwing show's, the quicker we know the dates the easier itz gonna be to make it :biggrin: ... Anywayz this concerns more the riders in Springs but instead of everyone goin cruisin all types of different times and different days I have an idea!!! On Saturday afternoons the hot rods and all them meet at cruise nights, at the old Grocery Warehouse parking lot and the cops don't fuck wit' them... So if all the car clubs start meeting there kicking it for a while and then goin out on cruises on Saturday Nights I think we can get this place back to how it was in '96 :biggrin: What do you guys think? Itz not a bright new idea, but if we can organize it here on LIL, we can spread the word!!! Just a thought...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It will definitely be new and improved in '08!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* fesboogie*

What's good Pimp? Good Morning bROtha!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My homie Bigg Sean is in the process of making the Elco a traditional as we speak!!!  Wait till you see this one!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ, GOODTIMES, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, and solo ryders. 

It's Friday for most of us, time to get fuuuucked up! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 16 2007, 08:50 AM~9240678
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Pimp? Good Morning bROtha!
> *


What Up Homie!!! Im just chillin' seen everyone got picture happy so fukk it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My boy Chapo sold this to some guy in Denver, But he got an '87 Cutty coming out and a '64 Imp SS coming out in '08!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't seen it, But I heard the whole top is of this one now!!! I guess we'll see in '08!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 09:00 AM~9240734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I see the big RO in the background :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 08:53 AM~9240700
> *What Up Homie!!! Im just chillin' seen everyone got picture happy so fukk it!!!
> *


Rep your club Pimp, that's what we do! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 16 2007, 09:03 AM~9240751
> *Rep your club Pimp, that's what we do! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Alreeeady!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This is getting redone, and his coming out wit' a '60 2 door Bel Air!!!
You see the Sweepstakes trophy from LRM Denver Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

At the Rollerz Holiday Inn!!! You guyz was deep every floor I seen Rollerz shirts roaming!!! And in the club in there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Rollerz Only was founded by Troy in 1987 in Los Angeles California and established in 1988. With one common goal "REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST". Consisting of different races, creeds and nationalities all over the world. Recently established Chapters are Philippines, Sweden, Germany and Kentucky. Troy sets no limits, no boundaries, but still able to maintain HIGH STANDARDS. From Highly recognized Artists/Rappers, Government Officials, Peace Officers, to Average Citizens, this Organization grew in huge numbers of top of the line Quality Show cars, with over 50 Chapters Worldwide. 

This Year (October 7, 2007), at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas. We showcased SOME of our "BEST of the BEST". Rollerz Only showed a few of the many Title/Sweepstakes winners. ALL IN ONE ROOM. 

RO recieved numerous awards including the following SWEEPSTAKES:

Best of Lowrider Car of the Year--"GAME OVER" Orlando Ceballos 
Best Bomb (3X)--"INFERNO" Gene Bare
Quaker State ($10,000)--"INFERNO" Gene Bare
Best Trike--"LUNCH MONEY" Brian Staehler
2nd Place Best Trike to "PROFESSOR X" Xavier Rojas Phoenix Chapter
Best Mural--"CHRYSLER 300" Ray Anciso (Yakima Valley President)
2nd Place Best Truck--"PROPHECY" Isidro Juarez
3rd Place Lowrider Car of the Year--"AZTLAN" from TEXAS
And the Prestigious..."BEST OVER ALL CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD"
(FYI--LRM decided not to have the CLUB of the YEAR AWARD, which obviously would have been also awarded/given to Rollerz Only)

and more from other categories....

So when you see us on the shows, feel free to hit us up. Whether you are interested on joining the family or just to kick it and party with us. Our doors are always open for everyone. Considering, we are ONE FAMILY.

Please take time to visit all the links in OUR SITE---www.RollerzOnly.com. Be advised that some of the pages may contain nudity and/or adult content.

Webmaster
Emmanuel V. Farol


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 09:11 AM~9240794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You know how we do! :biggrin: coROnas flowing everywhere


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 16 2007, 09:15 AM~9240813
> *You know how we do! :biggrin: coROnas flowing everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

At the Ruthless Show this year!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Reppin' 719 in da 303!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I gotz to get to work, so I'll leave u Ryders with some eye Kandy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright Fes I'm counting on it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 10:27 AM~9241180
> *Alright Fes I'm counting on it :biggrin:
> *


Count on it!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO , DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR FOR ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS....FES THATS A GOOD IDEA WITH THE GROCERY WAREHOUSE, BEEN THERE AND IT DOES GET PRETTY PACKED WITH RIDES. THE PICS LOOKEN GOOD AND THOSE CORONAS ARE LOOKEN EVEN BETTER!!!! DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE FROM WHEN WE LEFT COLORADO SPRINGS IN 2006, EVERYONE PUTTING IN WORK!!!! BIG UPS TO ALL OF YOU!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 16 2007, 12:28 PM~9242027
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO , DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR FOR ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS....FES THATS A GOOD IDEA WITH THE GROCERY WAREHOUSE, BEEN THERE AND IT DOES GET PRETTY PACKED WITH RIDES. THE PICS LOOKEN GOOD AND THOSE CORONAS ARE LOOKEN EVEN BETTER!!!!  DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE FROM WHEN WE LEFT COLORADO SPRINGS IN 2006, EVERYONE PUTTING IN WORK!!!! BIG UPS TO ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz whatz up!!! Good lookin' out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 02:19 PM~9242665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So tight!!!  I really can't wait to see it in person!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 01:30 PM~9242751
> *So tight!!!    I really can't wait to see it in person!!!
> *


Thanks homie,yeah she's clean but I may just have to off her for a vert :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 02:34 PM~9242781
> *Thanks homie,yeah she's clean but I may just have to off her for a vert :0
> *


I hope thatz not in the plans for the near future!!! :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 01:34 PM~9242781
> *Thanks homie,yeah she's clean but I may just have to off her for a vert :0
> *


*DONT DO IT........................................PINCHE ROY I HOPE YOUR NOT THINKING OF WHAT I THINK YOUR THINKING HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 01:18 PM~9242649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT PROPER GOODTIMER...............* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 16 2007, 02:04 PM~9243014
> *DAMN THAT PROPER GOODTIMER............... :biggrin:
> *


What da fuck Chuck,How's Iraq treating you homie?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 02:06 PM~9243026
> *What da fuck Chuck,How's Iraq treating you homie?
> *


*YA SAVEZ BIG ROY WE ABOUT 45 DAYS OUT ....ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMER....HAVE THE COLD ONES LISTO ESE BECAUSE WE BEEN ON A DROUBT FOR ABOUT 15 MONTHS DOGGIE.......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO~IRAQ* :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 08:31 AM~9240580
> *Whut It Dew Big CO!!! Most Hated I gave you my word and my word is my bond so you already know im there... And I can't give you a count of how many people I'll have there but me and Chapo for sure will be there with a couple of surprises hopefully!!! Anybody else throwing show's, the quicker we know the dates the easier itz gonna be to make it  :biggrin: ... Anywayz this concerns more the riders in Springs but instead of everyone goin cruisin all types of different times and different days I have an idea!!! On Saturday afternoons the hot rods and all them meet at cruise nights, at the old Grocery Warehouse parking lot and the cops don't fuck wit' them... So if all the car clubs start meeting there kicking it for a while and then goin out on cruises on Saturday Nights I think we can get this place back to how it was in '96  :biggrin:  What do you guys think? Itz not a bright new idea, but if we can organize it here on LIL, we can spread the word!!! Just a thought...
> *


you already know TRADITIONS is there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey Fes if that cruise is organized next summer I might try and make it a few times :biggrin: I'll be in the 59 though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 04:26 PM~9243914
> *hey Fes if that cruise is organized next summer I might try and make it a few times :biggrin: I'll be in the 59 though
> *


why where's Boulevard Bully?????


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

DID SOMEBODY ORDER CORONAS 4 THE WEEKEND ?










PLUS










= 'S











HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND TO ALL ... ROLLERZ C.C...GOODTIMES C.C....TRADITIONS C.C....XQUIZITE C.C.....MOSTE HATED C.C...
AND THE REST OF THE SOUTHERN COLORADO CRUIZERS...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 16 2007, 04:37 PM~9243979
> *DID SOMEBODY ORDER CORONAS 4 THE WEEKEND ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 05:28 PM~9243928
> *why where's Boulevard Bully?????
> *


It'll be gone by march or april so you'll have to put up with this clunker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 04:51 PM~9244080
> *It'll be gone by march or april so you'll have to put up with this clunker :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I know that fucker will be show-bound by next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you still up for that job doggie?I have that part coming by Dec.20th...pm the price if you pick-up and drop off.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 04:52 PM~9244090
> *I know that fucker will be show-bound by next year
> *


GOOD thing it's a Fifty....and not in my category cause I know you're gonna be clowning fools in that category.....Rollerz has a nice 58 though that just been bagged with hardlines :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 05:55 PM~9244112
> *GOOD thing it's a Fifty....and not in my category cause I know you're gonna be clowning fools in that category.....Rollerz has a nice 58 though that just been bagged with hardlines :0
> *


no lifts or baggs for this 59


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy/


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good MOST HATED? like Rich said earlier, count on TRADITIONS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 16 2007, 04:57 PM~9244118
> *what up Roy/
> *


What up dog how you been?
O'ya what's it take to get some illegal fireworks? :biggrin: 
I know you gotta have the hook-up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 16 2007, 05:58 PM~9244132
> *whats good MOST HATED? like Rich said earlier, count on TRADITIONS
> *


Not much doggie I'm gonna hold everybody who said there coming to their word :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9244161
> *Not much doggie I'm gonna hold everybody who said there coming to their word :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


  You know GOODTIMES is up for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 06:02 PM~9244168
> * You know GOODTIMES is up for it
> *


I know you fools are down :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hit me up, let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 16 2007, 05:04 PM~9244185
> *hit me up, let me know what you are looking for.
> *


will do homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

T.G.I.F.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm I kick back and drink some heineken and I fall 3 pages back.........The Co is going to blow up.Stay up to all he Co Riders out there. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 05:59 PM~9244139
> *What up dog how you been?
> O'ya what's it take to get some illegal fireworks? :biggrin:
> I know you gotta have the hook-up
> *


 Roy i can get you fireworks they sell them here in wyoming.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 05:59 PM~9244139
> *What up dog how you been?
> O'ya what's it take to get some illegal fireworks? :biggrin:
> I know you gotta have the hook-up
> *


 Roy i can get you fireworks they sell them here in wyoming.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 06:19 PM~9244269
> *<span style='color:yellow'>ROy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 16 2007, 07:00 PM~9244873
> *Roy i can get you fireworks they sell them here in wyoming.
> *


Get Us some homie,thinkingabout New Years and kicking it off right.Roman Candles ,M80's bottle rocket fights Y todo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 16 2007, 07:07 PM~9244917
> *coROy?
> *


What up big Sean,bout to go out to a Sports bar watch the Lakers game and maybe a club or 2 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll check into them bro and let you know you can buy fireworks here just like a candy bar. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Nov 16 2007, 07:12 PM~9244957
> *I'll check into them bro and let you know you can buy fireworks here just like a candy bar. :biggrin:
> *


Let me know homie and if you can come down tambien,thanks Ivan


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 08:11 PM~9244952
> *What up big Sean,bout to go out to a Sports bar watch the Lakers game and maybe a club or 2 :0
> *



Hit me up if u do foo. I'm gonna ROnas together  

(719) 671-5453


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 08:12 PM~9244963
> *Let me know homie and if you can come down tambien,thanks Ivan
> *


I can let you know in about a week at the latest fireworks stand is about 20 minutes out of town from me .I just need to find time .


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *1BADVAN*

What's good TRADITIONS KK?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 16 2007, 05:19 PM~9244269
> *T.G.I.F.
> 
> 
> ...


*PINCHE ROY, WHY DO YOU HAVE 2 TEASE US LKE THAT. IT'S ALL GOOD CAUSE WE'LL BE HOME IN ABOUT 5-6 WEEKS, HOPEFULLY BY NEW YEARS :0  KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMIE.
"GOODTIMES"*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 05:26 PM~9243914
> *hey Fes if that cruise is organized next summer I might try and make it a few times :biggrin: I'll be in the 59 though
> *


Thatz whatz up!!! The '59 is already tight just cuz itz a '59... cant wait till your done with it!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 16 2007, 08:34 PM~9245115
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, 1BADVAN
> 
> What's good TRADITIONS KK?
> *


it all good homie and how's the big RO doing


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?Just back from the bar its dead like always.................Some dude just hit me up from street soldiers from the springs.Anyone know that club?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 17 2007, 02:25 AM~9247064
> *Whats up?Just back from the bar its dead like always.................Some dude just hit me up from street soldiers from the springs.Anyone know that club?
> *


*I AINT NEVER HEARD OF THEM!!! WHAT KIND OF CLUB ARE THEY? THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE A VARRIO.......* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 17 2007, 03:25 AM~9247064
> *Whats up?Just back from the bar its dead like always.................Some dude just hit me up from street soldiers from the springs.Anyone know that club?
> *


Neva heard of them either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I never heard of em either  :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

well maybe there a new club.see what happens.Whos watching the ppv ufc tonight?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 17 2007, 11:06 AM~9247986
> *well maybe there a new club.see what happens.Whos watching the ppv ufc tonight?
> *


More than likely I will!!! Don't get me wrong I luv Boxing, but there's something about UFC!!! When you get a UFC fight you know you gonna see some action... sometimes when you pay the $50 bucks for the boxing you get alot of running and holding...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 17 2007, 11:24 AM~9248065
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut it Dew!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9248053
> *More than likely I will!!! Don't get me wrong I luv Boxing, but there's something about UFC!!! When you get a UFC fight you know you gonna see some action... sometimes when you pay the $50 bucks for the boxing you get alot of running and holding...
> *


Yea I know what you mean.I ordered the fight already.......... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 17 2007, 11:31 AM~9248106
> *Yea I know what you mean.I ordered the fight already.......... :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN WITH ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 17 2007, 11:08 AM~9248260
> *WHAT'S CRAKIN WITH ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN BIG RAY RAY!!!! ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 17 2007, 11:34 AM~9248353
> *WHATS CRACKEN BIG RAY RAY!!!! ITS GETTING CLOSER HOMIE!!!!
> *


*SHIT I CAN'T WAIT CHUCK. BIG THINGS IN THE '08. HEADIN TO THE BIG AZ FOR OUR FIRST STOP.  :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9248875
> *SHIT I CAN'T WAIT CHUCK. BIG THINGS IN THE '08. HEADIN TO THE BIG AZ FOR OUR FIRST STOP.    :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW IT HOMIE..........AZILLA HERE WE COME ......GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 17 2007, 05:05 PM~9249381
> *YOU KNOW IT HOMIE..........AZILLA HERE WE COME ......GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


So out of curiousity is that a manditory show for your club??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 01:38 AM~9251718
> *So out of curiousity is that a manditory show for your club??
> *


*NAW LARRY WE JUST WANNA HIT THAT SHOW TO REP FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO HOMIE, AND PLUS ITS THE HOMIE RAY'S HOME TOWN AND HE WANTS TO TAKE HIS 64 DOWN THERE TO REP...NOT ONLY THAT BUT THE AZ SHOW IS ALWAYS PACKED AND A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!* :biggrin:










*ARIZONA FIRST STOP.............................2008*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 03:00 AM~9251789
> *NAW LARRY WE JUST WANNA HIT THAT SHOW TO REP FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO HOMIE, AND PLUS ITS THE HOMIE RAY'S HOME TOWN AND HE WANTS TO TAKE HIS 64 DOWN THERE TO REP...NOT ONLY THAT BUT THE AZ SHOW IS ALWAYS PACKED AND A GOOD TURN OUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh I see


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO   :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 18 2007, 02:02 AM~9251796
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO      :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN "TRADITIONS"!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

same stuff dirr pyle hows the sand box


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 02:01 AM~9251791
> *Oh I see
> *


*HEY LARRY IF MOST HATED CC WANTS TO ROLL TO THAT SHOW, LET ME KNOW HOMIE THE MORE THE BETTER...WE CAN THROW A CARRIVAN DOWN THERE TO REP FOR COLORADO DOG....................*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 18 2007, 02:14 AM~9251826
> *same stuff dirr pyle hows the sand box
> *


*SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY HOMIE......WE ALMOST OUT OF THIS SHIT HOLE!!! WE CANT WAIT TIME TO GIVE THE TRIGGER FINGER A BREAK AND GET THAT SWITCH FINGER READY...............GOODTIMES* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO LITTLE GOING AWAY PARTY FOR THE FULLTIMERS HEADED TO IRAQ SEPTEMBER 2006!!*









* BIG ALEX GOODTIMES CC (ELA) ~ JULIAN GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO) BIG HAPPY (JUST US CC LA) AT THE GOODTIMES CC HIGHLAND PARK SHOW 2007*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN IN 2005 AT THE GROCIERY WAREHOUSE ON POWERS IN THE SPRINGS....*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN AT THE CINCO DE MIYO SHOW IN COLORADO SPRINGS FOR 2006*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO AT THE ALAMOSA FATHERS DAY CAR SHOW IN 2006*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN AT OUR FIRST CAR SHOW IN DENVER IN 2005*









*SO YEA WE TOOK A BREAK FOR 2007 AND WENT THREW LOTS OF CHANGES AND RELOADED!! BUT GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IS READY TO PUT IT DOWN AND REPRESENT OUR "CLUB" OUR "CHAPTER" AND OUR "FAMILY" WITH ALL OF YOU FOR 2008.... SO AINT NO "PARTIMERS" IN THIS FAMILIA AND WE READY TO HIT ALL OF COLORADO AND SOME!! SO WILL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON SO WE CAN GET THE PICS POSTED UP FOR 2008......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT for the '08


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 18 2007, 04:32 AM~9252219
> *TTT for the '08
> *


*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO LITTLE GOING AWAY PARTY FOR THE FULLTIMERS HEADED TO IRAQ SEPTEMBER 2006!!*









* BIG ALEX GOODTIMES CC (ELA) ~ JULIAN GOODTIMES CC (COLORADO) BIG HAPPY (JUST US CC LA) AT THE GOODTIMES CC HIGHLAND PARK SHOW 2007*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN IN 2005 AT THE GROCIERY WAREHOUSE ON POWERS IN THE SPRINGS....*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN AT THE CINCO DE MIYO SHOW IN COLORADO SPRINGS FOR 2006*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO AT THE ALAMOSA FATHERS DAY CAR SHOW IN 2006*









*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN AT OUR FIRST CAR SHOW IN DENVER IN 2005*









*SO YEA WE TOOK A BREAK FOR 2007 AND WENT THREW LOTS OF CHANGES AND RELOADED!! BUT GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IS READY TO PUT IT DOWN AND REPRESENT OUR "CLUB" OUR "CHAPTER" AND OUR "FAMILY" WITH ALL OF YOU FOR 2008.... SO AINT NO "PARTIMERS" IN THIS FAMILIA AND WE READY TO HIT ALL OF COLORADO AND SOME!! SO WILL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON SO WE CAN GET THE PICS POSTED UP FOR 2008......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 06:44 AM~9252339
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO LITTLE GOING AWAY PARTY FOR THE FULLTIMERS HEADED TO IRAQ SEPTEMBER 2006!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Some of us didn't take a break :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 07:49 AM~9252432
> *:uh: Some of us didn't take a break :biggrin:
> *


 *MY BAD........................*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 07:49 AM~9252432
> *:uh: Some of us didn't take a break :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 07:49 AM~9252432
> *:uh: Some of us didn't take a break :biggrin:
> *


YOU TELL HIM ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 18 2007, 09:27 AM~9252648
> *YOU TELL HIM ROY :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Sharpeezi


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY YOU GOING TO SEE THA GAMES RAIDERS MIGHT WIN OH YEA GET THOSE PISTOS READY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 18 2007, 10:05 AM~9252750
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY YOU GOING TO SEE THA GAMES RAIDERS MIGHT WIN OH YEA GET THOSE PISTOS READY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


They're always ready doggie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it Dew siete-uno-nueve!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 18 2007, 10:11 AM~9252767
> *Whut it Dew siete-uno-nueve!!!
> *


What up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chillin' homie, what you been up to?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's crack'n big CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 18 2007, 11:20 AM~9252795
> *What's crack'n big CO?
> *


Shit jus chillin'!!! What up wit' you?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN FESBOOGIE AND ROLLERONLY 719 WUS CRACKIN IN THA SPRINGS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHERES EVERYBODY AT :dunno: MUST BE GETTING FUCKED UP OR RECOVERING FROM A HANGOVER :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 18 2007, 09:27 AM~9252648
> *YOU TELL HIM ROY :biggrin:
> *


*IS THAT RIGHT.........................*  *GOODTIMES *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHY YOU HIDEING ROY?* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 12:24 PM~9253242
> *WHY YOU HIDEING ROY? :biggrin:
> *


Watching the Game what's up Chuck?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 12:44 PM~9253352
> *Watching the Game what's up Chuck?
> *


*NADA JUST GOT BACK FROM MANIACS PAD...WE HYPED UP ABOUT THE ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW HOMIE...WHATS UP YOU GONNA ROLL WITH US OR WHAT?? *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 18 2007, 10:20 AM~9252795
> *What's crack'n big CO?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN !!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 12:47 PM~9253368
> *NADA JUST GOT BACK FROM MANIACS PAD...WE HYPED UP ABOUT THE ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW HOMIE...WHATS UP YOU GONNA ROLL WITH US OR WHAT??
> *


I might :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN HOMIE ITS SUNDAY AFTERNOON..................* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 12:50 PM~9253381
> *I might :0  :scrutinize:
> *


*LETS DO IT HOMIE...............ROAD TRIP.......THATS ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER TURN OUTS.......GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh: *FUCKEN RAIDERS BETTER WINNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!* :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 12:55 PM~9253401
> *LETS DO IT HOMIE...............ROAD TRIP.......THATS ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER TURN OUTS.......GOODTIMES CC
> *


I'm down if I'm back up on funds by then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 01:13 PM~9253487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN HOMIE...THAT IS A PROPER DOS.................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it Proper Dos</span>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Prettiest piece of shit I ever bought
:cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 01:29 PM~9253567
> *Prettiest piece of shit</span> I ever bought
> :cheesy:
> *



*DONT TRIP THE PIECE OF SHIT<span style=\'color:yellow\'> WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY.......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I THINK WILL BE READY FOR 2008 HOMIE, WE HAVE TO CATCH UP TO YOU GOODTIMER.....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO* :roflmao:  :biggrin: 




























*YOU KNOW SOME OF US TOOK A BREAK AND NOT BY CHOICE EITHER......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 01:50 PM~9253639
> *I THINK WILL BE READY FOR 2008 HOMIE, WE HAVE TO CATCH UP TO YOU GOODTIMER.....GOODTIMES CC COLORADO :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some clean ass Impalas :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not stopping this drive til I have a chromed out rag trey in the garage...look out dog my motivation is going wild


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 02:15 PM~9253727
> *Those are some clean ass Impalas :0
> *


*REPEN FOR ..................*










*AND PROUD TO REP FOR ............*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 02:17 PM~9253739
> *I'm not stopping this drive til I have a chromed out rag trey in the garage...look out dog my motivation is going wild
> *


*THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ROY ROY...LIVEN THE DREAM HOMIE....IM MARRIED TO THE LOWRIDER GAME GOODTIMER.........TTT WE GO............*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

aint that the sign on the 70?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 02:57 PM~9253883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I DONT KNOW BUT I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MUTHER FUCKER AGAIN DOG!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 03:02 PM~9253900
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MUTHER FUCKER AGAIN DOG!!! :biggrin:
> *


soon homie...soon......might as well get rest now cuz you know aint nothing but parties going on once you fools get home :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

don't make me post pics of the parties


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO LOWRIDER BIKE CHAPTER COMMING 2008...WE CANT FORGET OUR LIL GOODTIMERS* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:22 PM~9253960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


us on Lay it Low :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*EASTER 2006........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WELL ROY ROY GRACIAS FOR THE TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE HOMIE...WE HAVE PLENTY MORE GOODTIMES ON THE WAY FOR 2008


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,191 46 0.96% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 79,592 41 0.85% 
SAUL Mar 2006 2,406 33 0.69% 
FRISCOSOLDIER Aug 2007 491 33 0.69% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 14,678 33 0.69% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 12,915 33 0.69% 
BIG NICK Aug 2003 8,927 32 0.67% 
G Style Mar 2006 8,548 25 0.52%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 18 2007, 04:15 PM~9254230
> *WELL ROY ROY GRACIAS FOR THE TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE HOMIE...WE HAVE PLENTY MORE GOODTIMES ON THE WAY FOR 2008
> *


go 2 sleep fucker ...you're almost home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,192 47 0.98% 
Regal King Mar 2006 21,810 47 0.98% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 79,592 41 0.85% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 12,916 34 0.71% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 14,678 33 0.69% 
FRISCOSOLDIER Aug 2007 491 33 0.69% 
SAUL Mar 2006 2,406 33 0.69% 
BIG NICK Aug 2003 8,927 32 0.67% 
BIG DIRTY Jan 2002 18,129 25 0.52% 
:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: PROPER DOS
You guys can sign in...Us Colorodo people aint gonna bite :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: PROPER DOS
:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!*  :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2007, 04:48 PM~9254411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO* TRADITIONS* COLORADO SAYING WHATS UP


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOST HATED in the house.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2007, 05:48 PM~9254411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:57 PM~9253883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I think it is the one at the top of Raton pass coming from Nuevo Mexico. :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 04:19 PM~9253954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess every club has a Tony! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 04:50 PM~9254099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 19 2007, 01:16 AM~9257365
> *Nah, I think it is the one at the top of Raton pass coming from Nuevo Mexico. :dunno:
> *


 wrong I think its the one coming from wyoming it looks like the one I seen when I went to get the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9254260
> *CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,192 47 0.98%
> Regal King Mar 2006 21,810 47 0.98%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 79,592 41 0.85%
> ...


FUCKIN WHORES :angry: :biggrin: do you know how hard it is to catch up on old pages when u putas do this shit???? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here's a cheap 64 it's clean and in Denver :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373655


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey roy roy...thanks for the trip down memory lane homie...those are some firme fotos doggie uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que Paso siete-uno-nueve!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 19 2007, 01:17 AM~9257377
> *I guess every club has a Tony! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your not still mad about that picture tony posted of you. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 19 2007, 07:57 AM~9258331
> *Your not still mad about that picture tony posted of you. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC

WHATS CRACKEN CIPPER................


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 19 2007, 09:21 AM~9258399
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> ...


What up big Chuck!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO. CHICAGO PASSIN THRU. GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 19 2007, 08:24 AM~9258413
> *WHAT UP COLORADO. CHICAGO PASSIN THRU. GOODTIMES
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER....WHAT IT DEW YOU READY OR WHAT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:38 PM~9254038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHUCKS YOU SEE THAT A REDS PETE ROSE JERSEY IN YOUR HOUSE..LOL :biggrin: 

I GOT AWAY WITH IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HELL YEA IM READY CHUCKS....GOODTIMES FULLTIME


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 19 2007, 08:29 AM~9258439
> *CHUCKS YOU SEE THAT A REDS PETE ROSE JERSEY IN YOUR HOUSE..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I GOT AWAY WITH IT.... :biggrin:
> *


DONT START YOU FUCKER............LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 19 2007, 03:16 AM~9257911
> *FUCKIN WHORES :angry:  :biggrin: do you know how hard it is to catch up on old pages when u putas do this shit???? :biggrin:
> *


*DONT TRIP GOODTIMER...YOU KNOW THE INTERNET SUCKS OUT HERE HOMIE.....* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23_@Nov 19 2007, 08:30 AM~9258442
> *HELL YEA IM READY CHUCKS....GOODTIMES FULLTIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew chris?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats poppin' Fes? all the CO ridaz what up? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im bouts to go to work!!! I'll holla at you later though!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Roy those stickers will be mailed out 2 u today


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 18 2007, 04:08 PM~9254198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LIKE THAT CADDY AINT IT FOR SALE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2007, 05:43 PM~9261330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice picture


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Waddup everyone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Nov 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9248875
> *SHIT I CAN'T WAIT CHUCK. BIG THINGS IN THE '08. HEADIN TO THE BIG AZ FOR OUR FIRST STOP.    :biggrin:
> *


(818) is ready 2 hit ur home town


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 20 2007, 09:57 AM~9266036
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up cip where you been :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 20 2007, 05:22 PM~9268503
> *whats up cip where you been :biggrin:
> *


JUST BEEN WORKIN UP IN THE SPRINGS! WHAT YOU UP TO GLEN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here we come 08


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 20 2007, 06:15 PM~9269321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 20 2007, 04:45 PM~9268692
> *JUST BEEN WORKIN UP IN THE SPRINGS! WHAT YOU UP TO GLEN?
> *


same here just workin


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 20 2007, 06:28 PM~9269416
> *same here just workin
> *


WHAT UP GLEN??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ!!!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 20 2007, 07:04 PM~9269691
> *WHAT UP GLEN??
> *


what up big tone :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Kevin?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9271227
> *Whut It Dew Kevin?
> *


waddup fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 21 2007, 12:41 AM~9271606
> *waddup fes
> *


Nuthin chillin' you already know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*X2............ENJOY THANKSGIVING AND HAVE A GOOD ONE TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS...................* :biggrin: 

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 19 2007, 08:21 AM~9258402
> *What up big Chuck!
> *


PM SENT..............................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 11:25 AM~9273879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that, your sancha ROy? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:59 AM~9273664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is Big Dirty gonna come thru?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## babyjoe (Dec 7, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF MY GOODTIMER FAMILIA, AND TO ALL THE COLORADO LOWRIDERS!FROM BIGG JOJO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyjoe_@Nov 21 2007, 01:23 PM~9275175
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF MY GOODTIMER FAMILIA, AND TO ALL THE COLORADO LOWRIDERS!FROM BIGG JOJO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 01:21 PM~9275157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sean you check out that 64?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 02:06 PM~9275024
> *Is Big Dirty gonna come thru?
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO~IRAQ 2006~2007~2008 (15MONTHS)*























































*WILL BE BACK ON THE STREETS VERY SOON HITTEN THEM SWITCHES....*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 11:59 AM~9273664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :werd: :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all the clubs out there and all the solo CO Riders from MOST HATED................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 03:03 PM~9275462
> *Hey Sean you check out that 64?
> *



Which one?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373655
fuck I might as well buy it just to flip it :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 05:53 PM~9277070
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373655
> fuck I might as well buy it just to flip it :0
> *


YOU DONE BECOME A BUYER AND BIG TIME SELLER, YOU GOTS LOTS OF PAPER DO I SEE A BALLER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9277104
> *YOU DONE BECOME A BUYER AND BIG TIME SELLER, YOU GOTS LOTS OF PAPER DO I SEE A BALLER :0 :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie you can probably snag this for close to 5-5.5k and slang for 10 after you get it put together  
I'm thinking about it if it aint sold yet :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 06:53 PM~9277070
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373655
> fuck I might as well buy it just to flip it :0
> *


It's nice. but not what I am looking for. It's not an SS and it's not a Vert! Good looking out ROy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9277104
> *YOU DONE BECOME A BUYER AND BIG TIME SELLER, YOU GOTS LOTS OF PAPER DO I SEE A BALLER :0 :biggrin:
> *


Nah homie I don't Ball....maybe Bowl but don't ball


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 06:00 PM~9277123
> *Shit homie you can probably snag this for close to 5-5.5k and slang for 10 after you get it put together
> I'm thinking about it if it aint sold yet :cheesy:
> *


I REALLY DONT LIKE IMPALAS, BUT THATS A GOOD PRICE :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:00 PM~9277123
> *Shit homie you can probably snag this for close to 5-5.5k and slang for 10 after you get it put together
> I'm thinking about it if it aint sold yet :cheesy:
> *


I just bought TNH back from my homie in Denver. Gonna use it to leverage a deal to trade it , my Navi, and cash for a Vert, or just sell it and double up on the ferria! :cheesy: 

I am on a mission for that Vert :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2007, 07:02 PM~9277143
> *I REALLY DONT LIKE IMPALAS, BUT THATS A GOOD PRICE :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what's TNH ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Turning Heads?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:06 PM~9277167
> *Turning Heads?
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 06:05 PM~9277158
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


EVERYBODY DONT LIKE IMPALAS, I JUST REALLY DONT CARE FOR THEM BUT HEY IF YOU LIKE THEM MORE POWER TO YOU,61 0R 59 AND 60 I BARLEY STARTED LIKING THOSE I HAD A CHANCE TO GET A CLEAN 64 IMPALA VERT FOR 5GS 6 YEARS AGO AND PASSED SOME OLD LADY HAD JUST TRADED IT IN AT THE DEALER, NOT MY KIND OF LOWRIDER :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2007, 07:12 PM~9277203
> *EVERYBODY DONT LIKE IMPALAS, I JUST REALLY DONT CARE FOR THEM BUT HEY IF YOU LIKE THEM MORE POWER TO YOU,61 0R 59 AND 60 I BARLEY STARTED LIKING THOSE I HAD A CHANCE TO GET A CLEAN 64 IMPALA VERT FOR 5GS 6 YEARS AGO AND PASSED SOME OLD LADY HAD JUST TRADED IT IN AT THE DEALER, NOT MY KIND OF LOWRIDER :uh:
> *


I was just giving you shit homie. It's cool that's why lowriding is so unique. There are so many different races, religions, and forms of lowriding that makes this sport what it is.  

But I bet if you could go back and buy that Vert right now you would. That would be a 10-20k profit for you if you bought it then and sold it today!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 06:15 PM~9277224
> *I was just giving you shit homie. It's cool that's why lowriding is so unique. There are so many different races, religions, and forms of lowriding that makes this sport what it is.
> 
> But I bet if you could go back and buy that Vert right now you would. That would be a 10-20k profit for you if you bought it then and sold it today!
> *


I DONT THINK YOU WERE TRIPPING BIG DADDY THATS WHY I HATE BEING ON THE COMPUTER, CAUSE IF YOU TALKING IN PERSON ITS DIFFRENT, I DONT WISH I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT, BUT I WISH I WOULD HAVE TOLD SOMEONE THAT REALLY WANTED ONE WOULD HAVE BEEN A GREAT FIND FOR THEM


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2007, 07:19 PM~9277256
> *I DONT THINK YOU WERE TRIPPING BIG DADDY THATS WHY I HATE BEING ON THE COMPUTER, CAUSE IF YOU TALKING IN PERSON ITS DIFFRENT, I DONT WISH I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT, BUT I WISH I WOULD HAVE TOLD SOMEONE THAT REALLY WANTED ONE WOULD HAVE BEEN A GREAT FIND FOR THEM
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the car clubs and solo riders in the 719 and 303!!! (That includes the homies in Iraq too)... Everybody be safe!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 

Sat, Dec 1, 2007Jacksonville International Airport (JAX) to Colorado Springs Peterson Field (COS) Depart: 06:15am

Arrive: 07:45am
Jacksonville, FL (JAX) to 
Houston, TX (IAH)
Continental Airlines
Flight 1869 (on Boeing 737-300)
Confirmation #: A2DNSF

Class of Service: Economy
Requested Seats: 5E
1 Stop – change planes in Houston, TX (IAH)
Connection Time: 1 hr 20 mins
Depart: 09:05am

Arrive: 10:29am
Houston, TX (IAH) to 
Colorado Springs, CO (COS)
Continental Airlines
Flight 2279 operated by EXPRESSJET AIRLINES INC DBA CO EXPRESS (on Embraer RJ135/145)
Confirmation #: A2DNSF

Class of Service: Economy
Requested Seats: 6A
Total Travel Time: 6 hrs 14 mins 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For your boarding pass, use reference code A2DNSF for online or airport check-in.

Sun, Dec 2, 2007Colorado Springs Peterson Field (COS) to Jacksonville International Airport (JAX) Depart: 04:42pm

Arrive: 07:54pm
Colorado Springs, CO (COS) to 
Houston, TX (IAH)
Continental Airlines
Flight 2110 operated by EXPRESSJET AIRLINES INC DBA CO EXPRESS (on Embraer RJ135/145)
Confirmation #: A2DNSF

Class of Service: Economy
1 Stop – change planes in Houston, TX (IAH)
Connection Time: 36 mins
Depart: 08:30pm

Arrive: 11:46pm
Houston, TX (IAH) to 
Jacksonville, FL (JAX)
Continental Airlines
Flight 168 (on Boeing 737-300)
Confirmation #: A2DNSF

Class of Service: Economy
Requested Seats: 5E
Total Travel Time: 5 hrs 4 mins 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Passenger NameFrequent Flyer InformationJAMES WASHINGTONYou can add your frequent flyer number at the airport.Hotel: 1 Room, 1 NightConfirmation # Room 1: 391036062

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Room 1: Deluxe Double Queen (1 Adult)


Contact: JAMES WASHINGTONCheyenne Mountain Resort

Colorado Springs Area3225 BROADMOOR VALLEY ROAD
Colorado Springs, CO 80906 

Telephone:7195384000
(questions for this hotel)



Travelocity Rating 
Check in: Sat, Dec 1, 2007
Check out: Sun, Dec 2, 2007


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 08:04 PM~9278042
> *:0
> 
> Sat, Dec 1, 2007Jacksonville International Airport (JAX) to  Colorado Springs Peterson Field (COS) Depart: 06:15am
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:04 PM~9278042
> *:0
> 
> *


I better get that Elco cleaned up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 08:14 PM~9278150
> *I better get that Elco cleaned up :biggrin:
> *


Party over there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:15 PM~9278160
> *Party over there :biggrin:
> *


4 SHO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:15 PM~9278160
> *Party over there :biggrin:
> *


It's gonna start in Springs then to La junta and back to Springs are you down :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:17 PM~9278180
> *It's gonna start in Springs then to La junta and back to Springs are you down :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:17 PM~9278176
> *4 SHO
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:19 PM~9278193
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


You have no choice your rolling with me but Roy might get scared I don't know :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9278209
> *You have no choice your rolling with me but Roy might get scared I don't know :cheesy:
> *


THAT WAS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:21 PM~9278215
> *THAT WAS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG :0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:22 PM~9278228
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG :0  :0
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TOO GOOD TIMES. :dunno: HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD LIVER, CAUSE I DON'T AND I CAN DRINK....ALOT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 08:17 PM~9278180
> *It's gonna start in Springs then to La junta and back to Springs are you down :biggrin:
> *


I'm down BYOB :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 08:26 PM~9278260
> *WHAT HAPPENED TOO GOOD TIMES. :dunno:  HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD LIVER, CAUSE I DON'T AND I CAN DRINK....ALOT
> *


believe me homie,we are the drinking Chapter when it comes to our Club,some of our heavy hitters are in Iraq but we can handle our own


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 08:20 PM~9278209
> *You have no choice your rolling with me but Roy might get scared I don't know :cheesy:
> *


You fools are coming to my house first,fuckers then you can go to La Junta


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:31 PM~9278307
> *You fools are coming to my house first,fuckers then you can go to La Junta
> *


HAHAHAAHAAHA WE JUST FUCKING WITH YA DOGG, AHAHAHAHA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 08:33 PM~9278323
> *HAHAHAAHAAHA WE JUST FUCKING WITH YA DOGG, AHAHAHAHA
> *


well you're all welcome


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:35 PM~9278341
> *well you're all welcome
> *


EITHER WAY, WE DRINKING DOGG


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 09:20 PM~9278209
> *You have no choice your rolling with me but Roy might get scared I don't know :cheesy:
> *


Yeah ROy might be scared :0 Last time he said he was gonna go out and party in tha Springs, I told him to call me and we can meet up, and he logged off, bwahahahaha. :angry: 

He was scared of them coROnas! :biggrin:




JK ROy Dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 09:22 PM~9278228
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY AND MOST HATED GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG :0  :0
> *


Let me know what's good Larry and Dirty so I know if I am picking U up from the airport or whatever. Either way we need to show our bRO how we do in Colorado! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *cold hard cash*

What's good Glen? Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family bRO!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Waddup sean


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:06 PM~9278633
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, cold hard cash
> 
> What's good Glen? Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family bRO!
> *


 same to you whats up friday just talked to odb some of the artists are coming in friday party in springs :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 21 2007, 10:08 PM~9278656
> *Waddup sean
> *


What's good K Dawg? Just being bored homie :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE GOES MY SHIT DOGG, THOUGHT YOU WAS PICKING ME UP 719, LET ME KNOW DOGG


> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:04 PM~9278042
> *:0
> 
> Sat, Dec 1, 2007Jacksonville International Airport (JAX) to  Colorado Springs Peterson Field (COS) Depart: 06:15am
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 21 2007, 10:11 PM~9278684
> *same to you whats up friday just talked to odb some of the artists are coming in friday party in springs :biggrin:
> *



Ahh shit looks like we gonna be doing it Biggg! Let me know the details Glen.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, BIG DIRTY, cold hard cash, 4pump84cutty, kdawg32

Colorado TTT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:13 PM~9278703
> *HERE GOES MY SHIT DOGG, THOUGHT YOU WAS PICKING ME UP 719, LET ME KNOW DOGG
> *



Yeah I will bRO, just wanna make sure we cordinate with MOST HATED (Larry) and any one else who wants to go live! :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:13 PM~9278705
> *Ahh shit looks like we gonna be doing it Biggg! Let me know the details Glen.
> *


get my # from big tone ill know more tommorow


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *ROLLERZ_47*, BIG DIRTY

What's good Ton? What's the word on that Vert Pimp?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:18 PM~9278750
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, BIG DIRTY
> 
> What's good Ton? What's the word on that Vert Pimp?
> *


 HE LEFT HIS UNCLE A MESS TO CALL HIM AND THEN HE WILL CALL ME BUT LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ fest in here :biggrin: 

What's good Fe? Haven't heard from u in a few days ****** :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9278769
> *HE LEFT HIS UNCLE A MESS TO CALL HIM AND THEN HE WILL CALL ME BUT LOOKS GOOD.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:01 PM~9278593
> *Yeah ROy might be scared :0  Last time he said he was gonna go out and party in tha Springs, I told him to call me and we can meet up, and he logged off, bwahahahaha. :angry:
> 
> He was scared of them coROnas! :biggrin:
> ...


I Fear No Beer Fucker


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:20 PM~9278779
> *ROLLERZ fest in here :biggrin:
> 
> What's good Fe? Haven't heard from u in a few days ****** :angry:
> *


What up Rollerz, trying to catch up with myself. What up Dirty?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM HERE 719


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sean what happened with your phone homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm out the door ,You foolios have a GOOD Thanksgiving and take care


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 21 2007, 11:22 PM~9278796
> *What up Rollerz, trying to catch up with myself. What up Dirty?
> *


CO*RO*NAS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:22 PM~9278794
> *I Fear No Beer Fucker
> *



I couldn't tell thought I scared you off last Friday Focker! :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BIG DIRTY, cold hard cash, ROLLERZ_47, Switchmaster, kdawg32, flaco, ROLLERZONLY 719, lfted84, PROPER DOS


DAMN ALOT OF FOOLS UP IN HERE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 21 2007, 10:23 PM~9278808
> *Sean what happened with your phone homie?
> *


Changed it real quick. The old number should be back on by tomorROw, but here is a number to one of the other phones *334-6573*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

to all the CO and layitlow riders have a good and safe turkey day :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:24 PM~9278826
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BIG DIRTY, cold hard cash, ROLLERZ_47, Switchmaster, kdawg32, flaco, ROLLERZONLY 719, lfted84, PROPER DOS
> DAMN ALOT OF FOOLS UP IN HERE
> *



COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:26 PM~9278839
> *Changed it real quick. The old number should be back on by tomorROw, but here is a number to one of the other phones 334-6573
> *


Kewl, I tried hitting you up a couple of times but got that wierd message.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Nov 21 2007, 10:28 PM~9278862
> *Kewl, I tried hitting you up a couple of times but got that wierd message.
> *


I had to do it.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:31 PM~9278908
> *I had to do it.
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I'm out later Fes,Fe,Kevin,Sean,Tony,and Dirty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What da fuck is goin' on!!! Itz too cold to go out or what?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:36 PM~9278951
> *well I'm out later Fes,Fe,Kevin,Sean,Tony,and Dirty
> *


Laterz dogg!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Switch you hanging out homie, and getting Liver poisioning


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:36 PM~9278951
> *well I'm out later Fes,Fe,Kevin,Sean,Tony,and Dirty
> *


laterz roy


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:11 PM~9278689
> *What's good K Dawg? Just being bored homie :angry:
> *


why you being bored homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:36 PM~9278951
> *well I'm out later Fes,Fe,Kevin,Sean,Tony,and Dirty
> *


L8ER PIMP!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 21 2007, 10:49 PM~9279045
> *why you being bored homie
> *


I don't know, maybe because I don't have to work tomorrow, so I feel like doing something!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:40 PM~9278984
> *Switch you hanging out homie, and getting Liver poisioning
> *


Hell yeah homie, You know wassup.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 09:52 PM~9279079
> *I don't know, maybe because I don't have to work tomorrow, so I feel like doing something!
> *


call up one of your breezy's and go do something


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 21 2007, 10:15 PM~9278721
> *Yeah I will bRO, just wanna make sure we cordinate with MOST HATED (Larry) and any one else who wants to go live! :biggrin:
> *


Let me know if I don't have to go to Springs in the afternoon I won't I'm down to go after Dirty looks at the car though but if I need to pick him I will let me know whats up Sean


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

*SAYING WHATS UP AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF CO*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...........COLORADO LOWRIDERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 22 2007, 05:00 AM~9280531
> *TTT...........COLORADO LOWRIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm im to many pages behind.Whos all partying?When and where. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Fe?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up FES? get at me dog. like Rich said HAPPY THANKSGIVING frm TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS! :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

To Everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy Turkey day to everyone and to all the CO RYDERS don't sleep because MOSTHATED puts in work on turkey day :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone,just getting up...damn those Coronas,and Tequila go down a lil harder than Budweiser,....o'well time to get all suited up and hit up the Sunbird for lunch :


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* impala63*

What's good Joe? Happy Thanksgiving bRO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9281646
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63
> 
> What's good Joe? Happy Thanksgiving bRO!
> *


Whats good Sean??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9281646
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63
> 
> What's good Joe? Happy Thanksgiving bRO!
> *


Happy Thanksgiving to you to and to all the RO Family...........


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

To all the Colorado Ryders~ MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, X, and all the Solo RYDERS...........................................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 11:29 AM~9281660
> *Whats good Sean??
> *



Nada bRO! Just woke up, it's nice to sleep in once in a while. :biggrin: What's good in the land of *MOST HATED*?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 22 2007, 11:38 AM~9281733
> *Nada bRO! Just woke up, it's nice to sleep in once in a while. :biggrin:  What's good in the land of MOST HATED?
> *


Not much just cotton candy and lolly pops because we stay sucka free :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* kdawg32*

What's good Pimp? Happy Thanksgiving bRO!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 22 2007, 10:45 AM~9281797
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Pimp? Happy Thanksgiving bRO!
> *


not much just chillin
Happy Turkey Day bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan,Jr,and Kevin
5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, kdawg32, 4pump84cutty, impala63


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:48 AM~9281819
> *What up Ivan,Jr,and Kevin
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, kdawg32, 4pump84cutty, impala63
> *


wazzup ROy
Happy Turkey Day


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 22 2007, 10:36 AM~9281716
> *X2</span>   *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 THIS HOW ROLLERZ DOES IT WHEN VISITING COLORADO :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: happy thanksgiving Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT ? ITS TO COLD TO BE OUT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

it wasn't to cold earlyer here in la junta it was pretty nice outside :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 22 2007, 06:43 PM~9283961
> *it wasn't to cold earlyer here in la junta it was pretty nice outside :biggrin:
> *



YEA IT WASNT BAD HERE, AT LEAST WARM ENOUGH TO PLAY SOME DISC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2007, 06:47 PM~9283985
> *YEA IT WASNT BAD HERE, AT LEAST WARM ENOUGH TO PLAY SOME DISC
> *


Its cold now.O I forgot its winter. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2007, 08:00 PM~9284352
> *Its cold now.O I forgot its winter. :biggrin:
> *



OH YEA IT IS I FORGOT :uh:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

we see you FE. :wave:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup chris
how was your thanksgiving?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

it was Kev. thanks for asking. how was yours? we had a TRADITIONAL dinner.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 22 2007, 08:45 PM~9284920
> *it was Kev. thanks for asking. how was yours? we had a TRADITIONAL dinner.
> *


just ate over at fe's moms house, it was great bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 22 2007, 02:12 PM~9282706
> *:0  THIS HOW ROLLERZ DOES IT WHEN VISITING COLORADO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT UP TO ALL MY "G" TIMERS AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS.............*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wake the fuck up COLORADO :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2007, 07:47 AM~9286730
> *wake the fuck up COLORADO :cheesy:
> *


Whats the rush. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of us like to sleep in, it's our day off! :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 23 2007, 10:38 AM~9287264
> *Some of us like to sleep in, it's our day off! :cheesy:
> *


Thank you.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 23 2007, 08:41 AM~9286825
> *Whats the rush. :angry:
> *


because I couldn't sleep so if I have to suffer I want everyone else to :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 23 2007, 10:41 AM~9287273
> *Thank you.
> *


You had my daughter and your 3 kids there isn't no way you slept in


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN FROM ALL THE SEE YOU GUYS IN LIKE 30..............GOODTIMES CC IRAQ 2006~2007</span>*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 23 2007, 02:03 PM~9287823
> *WHATS CRACKEN FROM ALL THE SEE YOU GUYS IN LIKE 30..............GOODTIMES CC IRAQ 2006~2007</span>
> *


GOOD LUCK, SHIT YALL WILL BE COMING HOME, I WILL BE ON MY WAY, BE SAFE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy whats the plan for tonight


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO4LIFE 719*

Let's ride 50's! Haha :biggrin: 

You going to Auguilar's or did u already go?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2007, 06:35 PM~9289727
> *buddy whats the plan for tonight
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 23 2007, 06:36 PM~9289738
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *








lets go grub lil ******


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Chuckieboy63, Kevin, Most Hated, Impala63? and everyone else reppin' Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2007, 09:40 PM~9291548
> *whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Chuckieboy63, Kevin, Most Hated, Impala63? and everyone else reppin' Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:
> *


we GOOD homie and yeah you aint the only one anxious  
Everyone is coming out hard as hell next year :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 24 2007, 12:48 AM~9292479
> *we GOOD homie and yeah you aint the only one anxious
> Everyone is coming out hard as hell next year :biggrin:
> *


not me if my elco sells but I got something in store for later later :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2007, 10:40 PM~9291548
> *whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Chuckieboy63, Kevin, Most Hated, Impala63? and everyone else reppin' Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie.Just chillin.It going to be on for the summer. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN I CANT WAIT.........GOODTIMES 4 LIFE AND ITS LIKE THAT!!!*  










































*GOODTIMES CC........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2007, 09:40 PM~9291548
> *whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN BIG DOG, CANT WAIT TO CRUISE WITH YOU GUYS...I SAY WE CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO FEDERAL IN DENVER AND BRING IT BACK TO NORTHERN IN PUEBLO........WHAT IT DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9292685
> *Not much homie.Just chillin.It going to be on for the summer. :biggrin:
> *


*X2....HOMIE *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 24 2007, 01:54 AM~9292725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucking monte is fresh I like the way he took out the side glass it looks bad ass like a hardtop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO. GOODTIMES IRAQ CHECKIN IN PRETTY SOON WE'LL BE BACK IN FULL FORCE. TOO BAD IT WILL STILL BE WINTER.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Big CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchicago23+Nov 24 2007, 02:01 PM~9294732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WE GETTING THERE GOODTIMERS....................GOODTIMES CC 2008 * :biggrin: 

*SUAVESITO JAMMING AND THE CARNE ASADA ON THE GRILL FUCK THE SNOW. WE CANT FORGET SOME TECATES, MODELOS, SOL, CORONAS, DOS XX, AND THE PATRON OF COARSE WITH THE CASADORES POSTED UP!!!!!*  

*QUE NO COLORADO RIDERZ, WHO'S DOWN TO GET DOWN WITH THE GTIMERS ..........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2007, 09:40 PM~9291548
> *whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Chuckieboy63, Kevin, Most Hated, Impala63? and everyone else reppin' Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:
> *


waddup homie

:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT IT DO COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> *DAMN I CANT WAIT.........GOODTIMES 4 LIFE AND ITS LIKE THAT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2007, 10:40 PM~9291548
> *whats up CO? TRADITIONS checking in. i hope everything was good for everyone yesterday. what up Roy, Fe, Fes, Sean, Chuckieboy63, Kevin, Most Hated, Impala63? and everyone else reppin' Goodtimes, Rollerz, The Big 'X', Most Hated, Traditons, Wicked Wayz(always gotta give my brother luv) if i forgot anyone i apologize. i am getting anxiuos for next spring already! it will be my first season back in this shit! :biggrin:
> *



Everything os going good over this way bRO. You know what's up homie we all gett'n ready. Winter will be over B4 we know it!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy get ready ill go pick you up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Vatos I miss this kind of weather already


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:10 PM~9296482
> *buddy get ready ill go pick you up
> *



I'm not going to that concert ******. You know what's up!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:16 PM~9296526
> *I'm not going to that concert ******. You know what's up!
> *



yea i know buddy! so mosthated did dirty end up comin?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just an 2007 summer memory with ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES,and MOSTHATED damn that was a fun day homies


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:16 PM~9296526
> *I'm not going to that concert ******. You know what's up!
> *


Just talked to Fe, he ain't going either!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:18 PM~9296545
> *yea i know buddy! so mosthated did dirty end up comin?
> *


He's coming next Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:20 PM~9296559
> *Just talked to Fe, he ain't going either!
> *


So whats so bad about the concert??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2007, 08:19 PM~9296552
> *Just an 2007 summer memory with ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES,and MOSTHATED damn that was a fun day homies
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah that was cool bRO! May we have many more in 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:22 PM~9296570
> *Hell yeah that was cool bRO! May we have many more in 2008 :biggrin:
> *


I kind of want to do that as an annual thing but I'll have to talk to the club


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2007, 08:21 PM~9296566
> *So whats so bad about the concert??
> *


Nothing against the concert, just a conflict of interest for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 24 2007, 08:31 PM~9296619
> *Nothing against the concert, just a conflict of interest for me.
> *


With another puebloan or a performer?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CHICAGO_@Nov 24 2007, 08:37 PM~9297004
> *TTT COLORADO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

like the new name chucks??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CHICAGO_@Nov 25 2007, 12:16 AM~9298412
> *like the new name chucks??
> *


*REP YOUR CITY ....CHI TOWN!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, curiousdos

WHATS CRACKEN "C-DOS"!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT................COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2007, 07:24 PM~9296585
> *I kind of want to do that as an annual thing but I'll have to talk to the club
> *


*GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE EVERY YEAR HOMIE...DONT TRIP WE GOT YOU!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 25 2007, 04:48 AM~9298822
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE EVERY YEAR HOMIE...DONT TRIP WE GOT YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2007, 08:24 PM~9296585
> *I kind of want to do that as an annual thing but I'll have to talk to the club
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SO IS EVERYONE STILL EATING TURKEY SANDWICHES AND WATCHING THE GAME OR WHO BUSTED OUT THE TAMALES.............


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 25 2007, 12:19 PM~9299879
> *SO IS EVERYONE STILL EATING TURKEY SANDWICHES AND WATCHING THE GAME OR WHO BUSTED OUT THE TAMALES.............
> *


Game,beer and tacos.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 25 2007, 01:07 PM~9300518
> *Game,beer and tacos.
> *


*ES TODO HOMIE...NOW THATS A GREAT COMBINATION......*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Raiders win :biggrin: 

Now we need San Diego to lose, and Denver to win, and we will be back on top! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 25 2007, 03:08 PM~9300903
> *ES TODO HOMIE...NOW THATS A GREAT COMBINATION......
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9300933
> *Raiders win :biggrin:
> 
> Now we need San Diego to lose, and Denver to win, and we will be back on top! :0
> *


*ITS ABOUT FUCKEN TIME........"SILVER AND BLACK FULLTIMER"*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 25 2007, 03:08 PM~9300903
> *ES TODO HOMIE...NOW THATS A GREAT COMBINATION......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone
where is everybody at?

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9300933
> *Raiders win :biggrin:
> 
> Now we need San Diego to lose, and Denver to win, and we will be back on top! :0
> *


 :uh: should've known that wasn't gonna happen :biggrin: GO CHARGERS  !!!!!! i got a question, how do you fuck up a 14 point lead with less than 5 minutes left to play???if you don't know just ask denver :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 25 2007, 11:35 PM~9304683
> *:uh: should've known that wasn't gonna happen :biggrin: GO CHARGERS  !!!!!! i got a question, how do you fuck up a 14 point lead with less than 5 minutes left to play???if you don't know just ask denver :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, ls1569, *MOSTHATED CC*

What's good Pimp?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 25 2007, 10:35 PM~9304683
> *:uh: should've known that wasn't gonna happen :biggrin: GO CHARGERS  !!!!!! i got a question, how do you fuck up a 14 point lead with less than 5 minutes left to play???if you don't know just ask denver :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*PINCHE KIKIASO.....................*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

This Year (October 7, 2007), at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas. We showcased SOME of our "BEST of the BEST". Rollerz Only showed a few of the many Title/Sweepstakes winners. ALL IN ONE ROOM. 

RO recieved numerous awards including the following SWEEPSTAKES:

Best of Lowrider Car of the Year--"GAME OVER" Orlando Ceballos 
Best Bomb (3X)--"INFERNO" Gene Bare
Quaker State ($10,000)--"INFERNO" Gene Bare
Best Trike--"LUNCH MONEY" Brian Staehler
2nd Place Best Trike to "PROFESSOR X" Xavier Rojas Phoenix Chapter
Best Mural--"CHRYSLER 300" Ray Anciso (Yakima Valley President)
2nd Place Best Truck--"PROPHECY" Isidro Juarez
3rd Place Lowrider Car of the Year--"AZTLAN" from TEXAS
That's what's up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 25 2007, 11:20 PM~9304980
> *This Year (October 7, 2007), at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas. We showcased SOME of our "BEST of the BEST". Rollerz Only showed a few of the many Title/Sweepstakes winners. ALL IN ONE ROOM.
> 
> RO recieved numerous awards including the following SWEEPSTAKES:
> ...


 :thumbsup:..................................................................


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 26 2007, 12:15 AM~9304941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PINCHE KIKIASO.....................
> ...



Digg'n the hyna and the Trece!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 12:09 AM~9304908
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, ls1569, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good Pimp?
> *


not much homie whats cracken?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"COLORADO" READY TO REP THAT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE FULLTIME!! OH AND IF YOU LOWRIDING SOLO AND YOU WANNA BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD TRADITIONAL CAR CLUB, FEEL FREE TO HIT US UP COLORADO!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like itz gonna be fun this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 01:25 PM~9308533
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Cippie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 26 2007, 04:07 PM~9309314
> *What up Cippie
> *


WHATS UP ROY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good ROLLERZONLY, GOODTIMES, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, and all the solo ryders. 

3 more months and it's gonna be showtime again :biggrin: At least in Phoenix anyways.

We need to get together prior to Phoenix and caravan together :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 03:59 PM~9309850
> *What's good ROLLERZONLY, GOODTIMES, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, and all the solo ryders.
> 
> 3 more months and it's gonna be showtime again :biggrin: At least in Phoenix anyways.
> ...


*SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HOMIE........GOODTIMES WILL BE ROLLEN FO SURE!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 01:25 PM~9308533
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*IM LIKING THE SIGNATURE ZIPPER................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 03:59 PM~9309850
> *What's good ROLLERZONLY, GOODTIMES, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, and all the solo ryders.
> 
> 3 more months and it's gonna be showtime again :biggrin: At least in Phoenix anyways.
> ...


Fuck only 3 more months,damn I need like 6  
O'well better get hustling


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310025
> *Fuck only 3 more months,damn I need like 6
> O'well better get hustling
> *


You ain't kidding if and when the elco goes I'll need like 2 years


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310025
> *Fuck only 3 more months,damn I need like 6
> O'well better get hustling
> *


I ain't ready neither. I need to get these damn trucks sold :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *Switchmaster*

What's good ******? What's good on that Fleetwood?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9310081
> *I ain't ready neither. I need to get these damn trucks sold :angry:
> *


I'm telling you homie you'll have more luck after the holiday's it'll happen be patient.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2007, 04:35 PM~9310095
> *I'm telling you homie you'll have more luck after the holiday's it'll happen be patient.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah these Holidays are killing it plus the economy is fucking way down,but be patient,they are some clean rides they will sell


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9309960
> *IM LIKING THE SIGNATURE ZIPPER................
> *


SUP BIG CHUCK! GETTING THE MOTIVATION BACK! LOOKIN FOR A 78-79 MONTE.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 04:47 PM~9310196
> *SUP BIG CHUCK! GETTING THE MOTIVATION BACK! LOOKIN FOR A 78-79 MONTE.
> *


*I GOT YOU HOMIE DONT TRIP..............*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 26 2007, 09:18 AM~9306973
> *Looks like itz gonna be fun this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*2008 IS GONNA BE FULL OF EVENTS.......SO LETS GET EM READY TO PULL EM OUT AND KEEP EM OUT ON THE CALLES...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ESE PAULITO I SEE YOU MERC IS SHE ALMOST READY O QUE ONDA BUEY!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 26 2007, 05:55 PM~9310266
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE DONT TRIP..............
> *


WHATCHA GOT IN MIND? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 26 2007, 04:58 PM~9310288
> *ESE PAULITO I SEE YOU MERC IS SHE ALMOST READY O QUE ONDA BUEY!!!!! GOODTIMES CC
> *


she's ready, just working on some minor details :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 04:58 PM~9310291
> *WHATCHA GOT IN MIND? :biggrin:
> *


Get the LS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, *cold hard cash*

What's good Glen? How was your Thanksgiving bRO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 26 2007, 06:00 PM~9310307
> *Get the LS :biggrin:
> *


STILL WOULDNT MIND THAT! BUT I HAVENT HAD A 78-79 YET! AND THE BROWN ONE FROM GOODTIMES IS FUCKIN ME UP! THAT BITCH IS TIGHT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 05:01 PM~9310324
> *STILL WOULDNT MIND THAT! BUT I HAVENT HAD A 78-79 YET! AND THE BROWN ONE FROM GOODTIMES IS FUCKIN ME UP! THAT BITCH IS TIGHT!
> *


Yeah the Border Hopper is killin em
I know if you come out with a 78-79 it will be the shit though too
here's my old 78 bucket


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 26 2007, 05:01 PM~9310324
> *STILL WOULDNT MIND THAT! BUT I HAVENT HAD A 78-79 YET! AND THE BROWN ONE FROM GOODTIMES IS FUCKIN ME UP! THAT BITCH IS TIGHT!
> *


*YEA HOMIE THE 78-79 ARE SOME SEXY FUCKERS DOGGIE, ILL KEEP A OJO OUT FOR YOU CIPER.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 26 2007, 05:06 PM~9310351
> *Yeah the <span style='color:gray'>GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta miss those G-Bodies


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 26 2007, 04:59 PM~9310302
> *she's ready, just working on some minor details  :biggrin:
> *


*ES TODO PAULITO, CANT WAIT TO SEE HER UP CLOSE HOMIE. I KNOW YOU GONNA BE READY FOR 2008 GOODTIMER........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Cip
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/490410283.html
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/477679427.html
and here it is dog,even has buckets :0 
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/474269559.html


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 04:34 PM~9310090
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster
> 
> What's good ******? What's good on that Fleetwood?
> *


Trying homie, what about you? You still brewing up some shit.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 26 2007, 05:00 PM~9310311
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, cold hard cash
> 
> What's good Glen? How was your Thanksgiving bRO?
> *


it was good how was yours 
:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Switchmaster shoot me your number


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 26 2007, 08:19 PM~9312707
> *Switchmaster shoot me your number
> *


PM sent homie.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CO HOWS EVERY ONE ON THIS BRISK NIGHT











HOW THIS ONE CIPIE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHOS READY TO ROLL RAIN SNOW OR SHINE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 26 2007, 11:27 PM~9314065
> *WHATS GOOD CO HOWS EVERY ONE ON THIS BRISK NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


*THERE YOU GO CIPIE.....HIT UP TRADITIONS ON THE MONTE HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 27 2007, 01:43 AM~9314454
> *THERE YOU GO CIPIE.....HIT UP TRADITIONS ON THE MONTE HOMIE!!!!
> *



OH NOT FOR SALE BUT I MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR HIM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 01:59 AM~9314512
> *OH NOT FOR SALE BUT I MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR HIM
> *


Your monte is killer homie I like it any plans of undercarriage in the future??or is that already in the works


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

trying to get it done now plus paint and interior


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 12:27 AM~9314065
> *WHATS GOOD CO HOWS EVERY ONE ON THIS BRISK NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


Fucker you just had to post it! LOL You know I want that car!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I CAN GET THOSE BUMPER STRIPS CHROME NEW FRONT AND BACK DOWN HERE FOR THOSE BUMPERS, THOSE ARE HARD TO FIND NEW I GOT THEM FOR MINE WHEN I HAD A 78


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHERE AND HOW MUCH? I NEED THEM


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Everyone!!! Whatz Crackin'?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP FES WHATS UP CHUCK :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315513
> *WHATS UP FES WHATS UP CHUCK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Boutz to go to work!!! You already know!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 08:27 AM~9315499
> *WHERE AND HOW MUCH? I NEED THEM
> *


I WILL CHECK THE PRICE AGAIN ITS AROUND 300 BILLS JUST FOR THE FRONT 2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 08:29 AM~9315513
> *WHATS UP FES WHATS UP CHUCK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE!!! WHAT IT DEW DOGGIE? YOU GETTING THAT MONTE READY FOR 08 OR WHAT? KEEP PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE, WE GOTTA KEEP THOSE OLD SCHOOL "TRADITIONS" ALIVE ................* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2007, 08:35 AM~9315546
> *Boutz to go to work!!! You already know!!!
> *


*GOTTA STACK THEM CHIPS HOMIE..........MAKE THAT PAPER!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ALMOST THERE...COLORADO......................2008 IS GONNA BE CRACKEN FOR COLORADO*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANYONE GOT ANY NEW PICTURES? THE ONES THAT ARE POSTED ARE NICE BUT I HAVE SEEN THEM OVER AND OVER AGAIN FOR THE PAST 3 MONTH, WERES ALL THE NEW PICTURES :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 27 2007, 09:05 AM~9315727
> *ANYONE GOT ANY NEW PICTURES? THE ONES THAT ARE POSTED ARE NICE BUT I HAVE SEEN THEM OVER AND OVER AGAIN FOR THE PAST 3 MONTH, WERES ALL THE NEW PICTURES :cheesy:
> *


*DONT TRIP PLAQUE ....WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF NEW PICS COMMING FOR 2008 HOMIE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF THEM ALSO ....*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 27 2007, 07:27 AM~9315499
> *WHERE AND HOW MUCH? I NEED THEM
> *


CHECK EBAY A HOMIE OF MINE BOUGHT THEM FOR 250.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 27 2007, 12:29 PM~9317045
> *CHECK EBAY A HOMIE OF MINE BOUGHT THEM FOR 250.
> *


CHECK THERE YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean how the weather out in hawaii


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2007, 06:37 PM~9319179
> *sean how the weather out in hawaii
> *


 :0 ...Damn ...we know who the baller is :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 27 2007, 07:48 PM~9319743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9319743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9319745
> *:0 ...Damn ...we know who the baller is :biggrin:
> *




he must be havin fun not to be loggin in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2007, 10:38 PM~9321464
> *he must be havin fun not to be loggin in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: because he is always on here
damn I wish I was there kickn it and drinking some beer :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 27 2007, 07:48 PM~9319743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT...THATS ONE CLEAN ASS 64...........* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 25 2007, 03:48 AM~9298822
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE EVERY YEAR HOMIE...DONT TRIP WE GOT YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


2 THE TOP FOR OUR COLORADO CHAPTER


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 28 2007, 03:18 AM~9322699
> *2 THE TOP FOR OUR COLORADO CHAPTER
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 27 2007, 09:43 AM~9315591
> *GOTTA STACK THEM CHIPS HOMIE..........MAKE THAT PAPER!!!!
> *


Damn Right... To keep up wit' you guyz!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up Colorado whatz crakin'!!! What up Plague!!! You coming to any shows in Colorado this year?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Nov 28 2007, 07:46 AM~9323183
> *:wave:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN CIPER...........WHAT IT DEW HOMIE!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS DOGGIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 28 2007, 08:09 AM~9323243
> *Damn Right... To keep up wit' you guyz!!!
> *


*DONT EVEN TRIP FES DOGGIE!!*  *YOU KEEP REPEN HOMIE, WE ALL REPEN FOR COLORADO DOG...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2007, 07:30 AM~9323139
> *ttmft :biggrin:
> *


*X2..............*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 28 2007, 09:46 AM~9323438
> *DONT EVEN TRIP FES DOGGIE!!   YOU KEEP REPEN HOMIE, WE ALL REPEN FOR COLORADO DOG...........
> *


Yea defenitely... 7-1-9 Big CO!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 28 2007, 08:14 AM~9323257
> *What up Colorado whatz crakin'!!! What up Plague!!! You coming to any shows in Colorado this year?
> *


DENVER LOWRIDER SHOW MY CAR SHOULD BE DONE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2007, 02:16 PM~9325236
> *DENVER LOWRIDER SHOW MY CAR SHOULD BE DONE
> *


So did you get rid of the other one yet?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 05:20 PM~9326399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 28 2007, 01:17 PM~9325240
> *So did you get rid of the other one yet?
> *


I HAD THREE CADDY COUPES GOT RID OF ONE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 28 2007, 05:36 PM~9326499
> *:uh:
> *


what the fuck is that for??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 04:20 PM~9326399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides Baller :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 28 2007, 06:43 PM~9326930
> *Nice rides Baller :0
> *


 :cheesy: I wish homie I'm a broke mofo


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 07:49 PM~9326980
> *:cheesy:  I wish homie I'm a broke mofo
> *


BALLEN ON A BUDGET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 28 2007, 10:25 PM~9327650
> *BALLEN ON A BUDGET
> *


a tight one


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up fe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What up siete uno nueve!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2007, 08:45 AM~9330084
> *What up siete uno nueve!!!
> *



what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2007, 08:47 AM~9330092
> *what up fes
> *


Whatz goin on Chuck... What you been up too?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 29 2007, 10:47 AM~9330766
> *what up Fes?
> *


What Up Chris!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Nov 29 2007, 10:43 AM~9330727
> *WHATS UP CO
> *


SUP RICH! U TALK 2 YOUR DAD?


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Colorado??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2007, 08:59 AM~9330140
> *Whatz goin on Chuck... What you been up too?
> *



just been workin and ridin my 50. how is your car comin out


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES PASSING BY WUS SUP 2 ALL


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2007, 01:11 PM~9331940
> *just been workin and ridin my 50. how is your car comin out
> *


Saturday we are gettin' started... :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup fes?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP KEVIN & GLEN?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

what up big tone is that guy still making you that flyer if not i know someone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 29 2007, 07:44 PM~9336267
> *what up big tone is that guy still making you that flyer if not i know someone
> *


ILL LET U KNOW...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP COLORADO, SEE YA IN ABOUT TWO DAYS. ROLLERZ 47, YOU PARTYING WITH US


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 29 2007, 07:52 PM~9336338
> *WHAT UP COLORADO, SEE YA IN ABOUT TWO DAYS.  ROLLERZ 47, YOU PARTYING WITH US
> *


WHEN?WHERE AT? THE BROTHERS ALWAYS LEAVIN A BROTHER OUT..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 29 2007, 09:55 PM~9336363
> *WHEN?WHERE AT? THE BROTHERS ALWAYS LEAVIN A BROTHER OUT..
> *


 :cheesy: 
I AM FLYING IN ON SATURDAY, SHOULD BE THERE AT 11:00 THEN WE ARE DRINKING, THEN WE ARE GOING TOO LA JUNTA TOO SEE THE ELCO. AND THEN WE ARE HEADING BACK TOO PUEBLO TOO DRINK, AND THEN WE ARE GOING TOO PARTY IN COLORADO SPRINGS, SO BRING A NEW KIDNEY, AND A LIVER


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Nov 29 2007, 07:39 PM~9336210
> *WHAT UP KEVIN & GLEN?
> *


wassup tony


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

DAMN WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT COLORADO


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

See yall tomorrow. Sean give me a call homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2007, 10:47 AM~9339817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up larry! when you gonna start on the 59


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup Roy Got the money yesterday.. Ill send u some more stickers


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up yall, this time tomorrow I will be sitting in Colorado Springs, hopefully about a 6 pack down


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 30 2007, 11:25 AM~9340508
> *Sup Roy Got the money yesterday.. Ill send u some more stickers
> *


appreciate it Dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TRADITIONS finally getting the chance to check in. what up CO RIDAZ? :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 








Best of show in Alamosa


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The entertainment there :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 05:05 PM~9342918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2007, 05:10 PM~9342970
> *I LIKE THIS CAR :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTMFT!!!! GOODTIMES......COLORADO putting it down!!!! much love to my fam......in the mile high state!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Finally get to get on Lay It Low!!! Itz been almost 24 hours... LOL


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up Chris?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY, GOT A FEW HOURS, AND I WILL BE WAKING UP TOO COLORADO, WHAT IS THE TEMP OUT THERE, DO I NEED TOO BRING MY HEAVY JACKET?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know what you consider cold but im freezing over here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 30 2007, 09:07 PM~9344623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just got home from work like 30 mins ago!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 30 2007, 10:05 PM~9344612
> *I don't know what you consider cold but im freezing over here!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BELOW 20 DEGREES. OH 300 FOR THE COLORADO HOMIES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 30 2007, 09:13 PM~9344655
> *BELOW 20 DEGREES
> *


Then it won't be cold to you!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 30 2007, 10:15 PM~9344671
> *Then it won't be cold to you!!!
> *


AM Showers / Wind High
50°F

Precip
50% 

Wind: SW 23 mph 
Max. Humidity: 53% 
UV Index: 2 Low 
:cheesy:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 30 2007, 08:13 PM~9344655
> *BELOW 20 DEGREES.  OH 300 FOR THE COLORADO HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

300 congrats riders :thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone?

:wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que Paso Colorado. :wave:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Waddup Sean?
How was your trip?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Nov 30 2007, 11:45 PM~9345854
> *Waddup Sean?
> How was your trip?
> *



Good bROtha, I am tired as fuck though. Need some mi mi's :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 07:20 PM~9343574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to be chill'n with all the Colorado ryders grill'n it! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 05:48 PM~9342764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will he ever show this again  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2007, 11:02 PM~9345987
> *Good bROtha, I am tired as fuck though. Need some mi mi's :cheesy:
> *


you better get them tonight cause you will need it for tomorrow night

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2007, 07:29 AM~7865316
> *this is what I went up against don't know why
> 
> 
> ...



My truck is $$ 4 sale $$, if any one is interested I am letting it go for super cheap!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

It has new interior which looks the same, but is brand new. The scissor bed now works, and now has 5 pumps instead of 3. Has a few other minor things added to it since the picture above at Cinco 2007.

Here are a few updated pics. Has an insane hydraulic set up. Took 1st place Radical Truck in Las Vegas Last month.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 04:43 PM~9342707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want my shoes back!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 04:16 PM~9342476
> *Here ya go Tony
> 
> 
> ...


what up goodtimer...good pix. i need a copy of them..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Rollerz looking GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 1 2007, 12:13 AM~9346537
> *i want my shoes back!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony,got any sneek peeks of this years Best of Show?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 12:16 AM~9346554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



IM OUT "PROPER DOS" .... SEE YA SOON..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 12:17 AM~9346566
> *What up Tony,got any sneek peeks of this years Best of Show?
> *


ILL HAVE SOME SOON....SWEEPSTAKES BABY!!!AND ILL STILL DRIVE THA MOTHERFUCKER FOR THE SHIT TALKERS...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 1 2007, 12:19 AM~9346573
> *ILL HAVE SOME SOON....SWEEPSTAKES BABY!!!AND ILL STILL DRIVE THA MOTHERFUCKER FOR THE SHIT TALKERS...
> *


  That's the way to do it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2007, 11:06 PM~9346023
> *Will he ever show this again   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I hope not ,,, :biggrin: 
Best Deuce ever to hit Colorado..............until mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait til 08.Most Hated has my vote for best club.Even though the members was shallow MOST HATED put Colorado on the map.!!!!These fuckers was the shizznit with thier 3 car Trophy taking Trio.Some of us took a break...but tha big X came out Large in Denver.!!!!Much props.Big Fes did a Helluva job!!!!Izzy did a damn well good job tambien.He just had a Club handed to him almost overnight and held down one of the most prominent clubs around.
And you know Rollerz is always in the mix..You fuckers gonna give us a chance to catch up?  
It's all GOOD,we're here this year :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

*TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS* ROLL CALL C SPRINGS

RICH


















CHRIS









BEAR










MORE TOWNS COMING SOON


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Getting on the plane as we speak, almost missed my fucking flight, hahahaha I need a drink already, see yall in a couple


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Houston, gotta find me some beer, I wonder if they serve Beer this early in the Airport? Hmmm


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 03:13 AM~9347243
> *Can't wait til 08.Most Hated has my vote for best club.Even though the members was shallow MOST HATED put Colorado on the map.!!!!These fuckers was the shizznit with thier 3 car Trophy taking Trio.Some of us took a break...but tha big X came out Large in Denver.!!!!Much props.Big Fes did a Helluva job!!!!Izzy did a damn well good job tambien.He just had a Club handed to him almost overnight and held down one of the most prominent clubs around.
> And you know Rollerz is always in the mix..You fuckers gonna give us a chance to catch up?
> It's all GOOD,we're here this year :biggrin:
> *


orale right on for the recognition Roy we appreciate were just small potatoes trying to keep up with big chips but I think were doing okay :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 03:13 AM~9347243
> *Can't wait til 08.Most Hated has my vote for best club.Even though the members was shallow MOST HATED put Colorado on the map.!!!!These fuckers was the shizznit with thier 3 car Trophy taking Trio.Some of us took a break...but tha big X came out Large in Denver.!!!!Much props.Big Fes did a Helluva job!!!!Izzy did a damn well good job tambien.He just had a Club handed to him almost overnight and held down one of the most prominent clubs around.
> And you know Rollerz is always in the mix..You fuckers gonna give us a chance to catch up?
> It's all GOOD,we're here this year :biggrin:
> *


Yea thankz Roy, Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's up CO? please keep in mind those pics of my cutty are just the begining. it won't look that way a month from now.  :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2007, 09:46 AM~9347826
> *what's up CO? please keep in mind those pics of my cutty are just the begining. it won't look that way a month from now.   :nicoderm:
> *


We already know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Fesboogie! hope you get a minute to hit me up today. i didn't hear from Chapo at all yesterday. so hit me up if you want those powerballs. Rich and I took my pumps apart yesterday and we like what we found :biggrin: i am still looking for 6" cylinders, anyone know of someone that might have some 6's hit me up.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 03:13 AM~9347243
> *Can't wait til 08.Most Hated has my vote for best club.Even though the members was shallow MOST HATED put Colorado on the map.!!!!These fuckers was the shizznit with thier 3 car Trophy taking Trio.Some of us took a break...but tha big X came out Large in Denver.!!!!Much props.Big Fes did a Helluva job!!!!Izzy did a damn well good job tambien.He just had a Club handed to him almost overnight and held down one of the most prominent clubs around.
> And you know Rollerz is always in the mix..You fuckers gonna give us a chance to catch up?
> It's all GOOD,we're here this year :biggrin:
> *


ROY WE STILL NEED TO GET TOGHTHER WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER CLUBS AND HANG OUT SOME WERE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 1 2007, 09:33 AM~9348011
> *ROY WE STILL NEED TO GET TOGHTHER WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER CLUBS AND HANG OUT SOME WERE.
> *


I hear you dog,might as well wait til after the first of the year so the other 70% of my club is back.We'll make something happen homie.Gotta unite all these riders and show them what brotherhood among clubs is really about :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 11:13 AM~9348178
> *I hear you dog,might as well wait til after the first of the year so the other 70% of my club is back.We'll make something happen homie.Gotta unite all these riders and show them what brotherhood among clubs is really about :biggrin:
> *


thats what I'm talmabout.com homie :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

we hear you on that Roy! we are down for whatever!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

:wave: Hello Colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 1 2007, 07:20 AM~9347574
> *Houston, gotta find me some beer, I wonder if they serve Beer this early in the Airport? Hmmm
> *



What's good Dirty? Who picked him up from the airport? Fe, Larry? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 1 2007, 02:26 AM~9346992
> *I hope not ,,, :biggrin:
> Best Deuce ever to hit Colorado..............until mine
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Dec 1 2007, 05:33 PM~9350122
> *:wave: Hello Colorado
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Big Dirty is in town and we will be having a party to welcome him. Please contact me if you want to come kick it with the bROthers. 440-7279


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got home from dropping off Dirty he said he loved the elco :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado
and to BIG DIRTY have a safe trip home :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What Up CO!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2007, 08:15 AM~9353874
> *What Up CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2007, 08:39 PM~9351517
> *I just got home from dropping off Dirty he said he loved the elco :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO HAVE RIDDEN IN IT, WHEN I WAS DOWN THERE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 04:48 PM~9342764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HEARD FROM A GOOD RESOURCE THAT HE'S BUSTIN OUT HIS "BELAIR" IN 2008 SHOOTIN FOR CINCO DE MAYO..ONE GOOD THING GOODTIMER YOURS IS AN "IMPALA" NOT "BELAIR"


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP 2 ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 2 2007, 01:25 PM~9355137
> *I HEARD FROM A GOOD RESOURCE THAT HE'S BUSTIN OUT HIS "BELAIR" IN 2008 SHOOTIN FOR CINCO DE MAYO..ONE GOOD THING GOODTIMER YOURS IS AN "IMPALA" NOT  "BELAIR"
> *


wow I never tripped out on that,I wondered why cut the top off an Impala but I guess you just answered my question. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 2 2007, 01:26 PM~9355150
> *WHAT UP 2 ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ !!
> *


What up Tony


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Big ups too all the Colorado homies out there that showed crazy love. Glad that I made the trip out here too catch everyone. Thanks too Kev for being the Caufer for the day. I will post pics later.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 2 2007, 03:43 PM~9355549
> *Big ups too all the Colorado homies out there that showed crazy love.  Glad that I made the trip out here too catch everyone.  Thanks too Kev for being the Caufer for the day.  I will post pics later.
> *


special shout out to MOSTHATED que no I tried to show the most love I could homie


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 2 2007, 02:43 PM~9355549
> *Big ups too all the Colorado homies out there that showed crazy love.  Glad that I made the trip out here too catch everyone.  Thanks too Kev for being the Caufer for the day.  I will post pics later.
> *


anytime Dirty it was


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:03 PM~9356659
> *special shout out to MOSTHATED que no I tried to show the most love I could homie
> *


I was in a hurry I was gonna hit you up, appreciate all the hospitallity dogg, long ass drives. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 2 2007, 02:43 PM~9355549
> *Big ups too all the Colorado homies out there that showed crazy love.  Glad that I made the trip out here too catch everyone.  Thanks too Kev for being the Caufer for the day.  I will post pics later.
> *


It was good Kicking it bROther, next time the bROthers will come out to the East coast.

ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

what up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

COLORADO TTMFT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 2 2007, 02:25 PM~9355137
> *I HEARD FROM A GOOD RESOURCE THAT HE'S BUSTIN OUT HIS "BELAIR" IN 2008 SHOOTIN FOR CINCO DE MAYO..ONE GOOD THING GOODTIMER YOURS IS AN "IMPALA" NOT  "BELAIR"
> *


 :uh: That is not official on being a Belair, just rumor!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Sean?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 2 2007, 09:42 PM~9358328
> *whats up Sean?
> *


Not much bROtha what about you?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:01 PM~9355357
> *What up Tony
> *


WHAT UP PROPER DOS..


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP CO? DIRTY IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU STAY SAFE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 2 2007, 08:05 PM~9357215
> *I was in a hurry I was gonna hit you up, appreciate all the hospitallity dogg, long ass drives. Hahahahahahaha
> *


yeah I know you look like you were getting tired on the 2nd trip homie :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up siete uno nueve!!! whut it dew?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 09:40 AM~9361681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Keep that bullshit in the New Mexico topic! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 3 2007, 08:51 AM~9361735
> *:uh:  Keep that bullshit in the New Mexico topic! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 09:40 AM~9361681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 08:40 AM~9361681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

NEW DATE!!!! NEW DATE !!! NEW DATE !!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES FROM THE PARTY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Nov 30 2007, 07:33 PM~9343701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I SHOULD HAVE NEVER GOT RID OF THE FLEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2007, 04:31 PM~9364473
> *WHERE ARE THE PICTURES FROM THE PARTY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


where are the pics you took homie???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 3 2007, 04:06 PM~9364775
> *DAMN I SHOULD HAVE NEVER GOT RID OF THE FLEET!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah that fucker was sick....could you imagine Chrome undies on that fucker :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2007, 07:00 PM~9365218
> *where are the pics you took homie???
> *


GOTTA WAIT TILL I GET BACK TOO VA.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 3 2007, 05:06 PM~9364775
> *DAMN I SHOULD HAVE NEVER GOT RID OF THE FLEET!!!!!!!!!!
> *



No you shouldn't have! :nono: :nono: 

One of my Favs!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2007, 04:31 PM~9364473
> *WHERE ARE THE PICTURES FROM THE PARTY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Chuck~ bring me your camera ******!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ill run it by in a bit


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2007, 09:12 PM~9366701
> *ill run it by in a bit
> *


That was an hour aho, where u at Joto! :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 3 2007, 10:27 PM~9368151
> *That was an hour aho, where u at Joto! :biggrin:
> *


you mean two hours ago
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is your bROther Chuck!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2007, 04:31 PM~9364473
> *WHERE ARE THE PICTURES FROM THE PARTY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ROLLERZONLY 719 and SWITCHMASTER and our ladies









ROLLERZONLY 719 and BIG DIRTY from FL.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ANGELZ


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Even the dog was slamming some ROnas, and repp'n the RO :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry about the blurry pics. Either someone don't know how to be still or they were a little faded!

There are plenty more, but way too blurry. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63

What's good Chucks?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GOT SOME PRETTY GOOD ONES OF THE DOGG, SO I WILL POST THEM UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good and Sean when your standing by Big Dirty I know your standing on something :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2007, 07:24 AM~9369864
> *Looks good and Sean when your standing by Big Dirty I know your standing on something :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I was standing on the fireplace. That ****** is like 6-10', :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 01:36 AM~9369222
> *ROLLERZ ANGELZ
> 
> 
> ...


Lookz like you guyz had fun!!! Wish I could've made it!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:31 AM~9370175
> *Yeah I was standing on the fireplace. That ****** is like 6-10',  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I AM ONLY 6'5" FOOLS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 02:00 PM~9372033
> *I AM ONLY 6'5" FOOLS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How was your flight homie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:dunno: WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE! :dunno:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Bout time you got on here Orlando


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz been pretty slow on here lately...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ..... FUCK ALL THE HATERZ
GIVING A SHOUT OUT TO THE SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER AND ALL THE ROLLERZ FAMILY...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatz Up Rollerz96SS!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP FEZ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 4 2007, 04:09 PM~9372587
> *WHATS UP  FEZ...
> *


Chillen' you finally gettin' on Lay It Low huh, thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

YA FINALLY, JUST KICKIN IT AT THE SHOP WITH FE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 4 2007, 04:12 PM~9372610
> *YA FINALLY,  JUST KICKIN IT AT THE SHOP WITH FE.
> *


Thatz Cool Tell Fe I said Whut up!!! But I'll holla at you guyz later... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

FO SHO HOMIE...
STAY UP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO DONT SWEAT IT SEAN I SEE HOW IT IS


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Dec 4 2007, 03:31 PM~9372752
> *WHATS UP CO  DONT SWEAT IT SEAN I SEE HOW IT IS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*TRADITIONS *teaming up with all the other CO rydas for 2008


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Cip,you gonna watch the fight this weekend?
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, FIRMEX, kdawg32


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Sup Big Dirty?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN YALL FOOLS NEED TOO LEARN HOW TOO RESIZE PICTURES.. :0 :biggrin: 

WHAT BIG DIRTY HAS AT 8:25AM









IF YOU GONNA DO IT, DON'T FUCK AROUND








MOTHERFUCKERS HAD ROBES AND SHIT








AND THE VIEW
















GOTTA GET THE FRIDGE RIGHT
















SOMEONE MUST SAID SOMETHING?!?!?!?!?!.. :biggrin: 








:0 :biggrin: 
















TROPHY WIFEY








PUTTING IT UP FOR THE RO
















STRAP UP

















GOTTA HAVE A LADY DOWN FOR THE *RO*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG DIRTY, kdawg32


WHAT UP KEV


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

What's up Dirty! This is Carol AKA Fe's wife! :biggrin: I'm liking the pics, they came out good!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 07:20 PM~9374559
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG DIRTY, kdawg32
> WHAT UP KEV
> *


not much, just chillin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Dec 4 2007, 09:26 PM~9374604
> *What's up Dirty!  This is Carol AKA Fe's wife!  :biggrin: I'm liking the pics, they came out good!
> *


THANKS ALOT. AND THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY LAST WEEKEND


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *~ RO Chica ~, kdawg32, BIG DIRTY*
Rollerz!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Dec 4 2007, 09:28 PM~9374626
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~ RO Chica ~, kdawg32, BIG DIRTY
> Rollerz!
> *


WE TAKING OVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a GOOD TIME :0


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 07:29 PM~9374645
> *WE TAKING OVER!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep you know it
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:39 PM~9374730
> *Looks like you guys had a GOOD TIME :0
> *


ROLLERZ ALWAYS DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 07:51 PM~9374828
> *ROLLERZ ALWAYS DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9374730
> *Looks like you guys had a <span style='color:blue'>ROy? You should have came out to join us homie. :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Dec 4 2007, 04:31 PM~9372752
> *WHATS UP CO  DONT SWEAT IT SEAN I SEE HOW IT IS
> *



All in fun bROtha. If you push it, I'll have *RO CHICA * post up the pic of you at the shop doing your thang....................hey! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Dec 4 2007, 08:26 PM~9374604
> *What's up Dirty!  This is Carol AKA Fe's wife!  :biggrin: I'm liking the pics, they came out good!
> *


What's good Carol? You have any other pics we have not posted yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 09:06 PM~9375862
> *What's good ROy? You should have came out to join us homie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I would have if I would've been invited :biggrin: 
It's all Good though homie,I had a housefull


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:09 PM~9375908
> *All in fun bROtha. If you push it, I'll have RO CHICA  post up the pic of you at the shop doing your thang....................hey! :0  :roflmao:
> *



It's more like heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9375968
> *What's good Carol? You have any other pics we have not posted yet?
> *



What's up Sean! I don't have any other pics, I didn't have a camera. I was using everyone elses.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:16 PM~9375984
> *:uh: I would have if I would've been invited :biggrin:
> It's all Good though homie,I had a housefull
> *


Oh, so u didn't invite us either, huh?  

Well we need to all come together at least one time before the end of the year! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Dec 4 2007, 10:17 PM~9376006
> *It's more like heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy!!  :biggrin:
> *



HUH. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:16 PM~9375984
> *:uh: I would have if I would've been invited :biggrin:
> It's all Good though homie,I had a housefull
> *


Huh you was invited. Was wondeirng where you was at?.... :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 09:29 PM~9376142
> *Oh, so u didn't invite us either, huh?
> 
> Well we need to all come together at least one time before the end of the year! :biggrin:
> *


I think so too,was talking to Larry about maybe a get together with all the clubs once the rest of my crew gets back,,,,,you crazy fool...That's all I need is a couple of Hynas with guns around the house :uh: 
Nah it's all good and in the works dog


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:33 PM~9376183
> *I think so too,was talking to Larry about maybe a get together with all the clubs once the rest of my crew gets back,,,,,you crazy fool...That's all I need is a couple of Hynas with guns around the house :uh:
> Nah it's all good and in the works dog
> *


 :biggrin: We unloaded the fuckers first. Shit, you think we don't know what's up? They'll start bringing up some old shit we done fucked up on, and the next thing you know they're chasing us out the front door dumping on us :roflmao: :roflmao: 

When is Chucks and them getting back? Do they have a firm date? We need to get this shit cracken for real. Nothing better than a bunch of bad ass clubs coming together, drinking some ROnas, carne asada on the grill, and possibly doing it all in the snow! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *kdawg32*

How was the day off? Heard Fe had u being a housewife today! :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:30 PM~9376156
> *Huh you was invited.  Was wondeirng where you was at?.... :uh:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, X in tha mutha fucking house!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9376303
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, X in tha mutha fucking house!
> *


Whut up Sean!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:09 PM~9375908
> *All in fun bROtha. If you push it, I'll have RO CHICA  post up the pic of you at the shop doing your thang....................hey! :0  :roflmao:
> *


oh thats whats up? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 10:46 PM~9376338
> *Whut up Sean!!!
> *


Chill'n bROtha, just trying to stack paper, and sell some rides so I can keep up with the rest of yall!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crew should be back starting on the 20th of December....probably by mid Jan.everyone should be here.
You guys watching the big fight this weekend?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

1BADVAN, kdawg32, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, impala63

WHATS UP ALL THE PAGE IS POPING TONIGHT


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 09:40 PM~9376277
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32
> 
> How was the day off? Heard Fe had u being a housewife today! :roflmao:
> *


It was cool, yeah i had to tidy up a lil

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SEAN IF YOU LOOK AT MYSPACE YOU WILL SEE THE PIC ON MY MAIN ONE TOLD YOU I WOULD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

waddup rich, ROy, and fes
:wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9376398
> *Crew should be back starting on the 20th of December....probably by mid Jan.everyone should be here.
> You guys watching the big fight this weekend?
> *



:dunno: Don't have any real plans as of yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, kdawg32,impala63
What up Kevin,Rich,Fes,and Jr


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:48 PM~9376378
> *Chill'n bROtha, just trying to stack paper, and sell some rides so I can keep up with the rest of yall!
> *


Yea right!!! You have us all tryin' to catch up to you!!! All your missing is your Impala!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:52 PM~9376421
> *SEAN IF YOU LOOK AT MYSPACE YOU WILL SEE THE PIC ON MY MAIN ONE TOLD YOU I WOULD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'll have to check it out. I saw it on Amanda's pictures. :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 10:54 PM~9376456
> *Yea right!!! You have us all tryin' to catch up to you!!! All your missing is your Impala!!!
> *



Yeah I'm working on that, trying to soften up ROy so I can get his. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 10:56 PM~9376486
> *Yeah I'm working on that, trying to soften up ROy so I can get his. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whatz up Roy!!! You gonna get rid of it?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KDAWG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 09:53 PM~9376439
> *:dunno:  Don't have any real plans as of yet
> *


You guys are welcome over here.....as long as the guns stay home  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 09:58 PM~9376525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Whatz up Roy!!! You gonna get rid of it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:00 PM~9376557
> *You guys are welcome over here.....as long as the guns stay home   :biggrin:
> *



That's not me, that's them other *******, not mentioning any names :0 

My shit stays in the house, and never leaves. Strictly for FAMILY PROTECTION!

That would be cool as fuck, I'm down for sure! Let's do it. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 10:58 PM~9376525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Whatz up Roy!!! You gonna get rid of it?
> *


I was just kidding! :biggrin: I am on a mission for a Vert. One last and final project for me!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 4 2007, 10:52 PM~9376436
> *waddup rich, ROy, and fes
> :wave:
> *


Whut Up Kev!!! didn't even see this earlier...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

COLORADO getting deep in here, that's what's up!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9376677
> *I was just kidding! :biggrin:  I am on a mission for a Vert. One last and final project for me!
> *


Yea I know... A vert would shut it down!!! Adan's '63 vert is looking good, I seen it tonight, he's working on dat shit every night just about!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9376398
> *Crew should be back starting on the 20th of December....probably by mid Jan.everyone should be here.
> You guys watching the big fight this weekend?
> *


yea going to stay home and watch the fights.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 11:15 PM~9376739
> *Yea I know... A vert would shut it down!!! Adan's '63 vert is looking good, I seen it tonight, he's working on dat shit every night just about!!!
> *


 cant wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright, Im gonna holla at you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 11:15 PM~9376739
> *Yea I know... A vert would shut it down!!! Adan's '63 vert is looking good, I seen it tonight, he's working on dat shit every night just about!!!
> *



That fucker is going to be hard! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9376739
> *Yea I know... A vert would shut it down!!! Adan's '63 vert is looking good, I seen it tonight, he's working on dat shit every night just about!!!
> *


Yeah Adan has been putting in OT on his Trey,I told him to get it ready for our trade :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado?
hope all you had good weather like us in LJ damn it was a nice day here :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got my motor coming,Too bad I had to buy a motor instead of changing up the paint ,but I guess Karma caught up to me this time


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:28 PM~9376890
> *Got my motor coming,Too bad I had to buy a motor instead of changing  up the paint ,but I guess Karma caught up to me this time
> *


........................and it will catch up with the homie who sold it to you too! That's fucked up! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9377286
> *........................and it will catch up with the homie who sold it to you too! That's fucked up! :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 4 2007, 07:52 PM~9374276
> *What up Big Cip,you gonna watch the fight this weekend?
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, FIRMEX, kdawg32
> *


LOOKIN GOOD FOR SATURDAY! JUST GOTTA MAKE SURE I HAVE A SITTER! IF NOT FUCK IT I WILL TAKE MY LITTLE SIDE KICK WITH ME!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP JOHN JOHN! GET YOUR ASS TO CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... HOLLA AT YA BOY...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:20 AM~9378936
> *LOOKIN GOOD FOR SATURDAY! JUST GOTTA MAKE SURE I HAVE A SITTER! IF NOT FUCK IT I WILL TAKE MY LITTLE SIDE KICK WITH ME!
> *


sounds like a plan homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what color scheme you going with on your next ride Cippie?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 5 2007, 12:28 PM~9380229
> *
> 
> 
> ...




www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents


www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents



www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, greenmerc77
What up Paul don't know if I told you but I will have the decals on Saturday they are almost as big as the Plaques.Also bring those cylinders Chris from Traditions wants to pick em up


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds Good.... do you know anybody wanting them optimas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9383113
> *Sounds Good.... do you know anybody wanting them optimas?
> *


I hit you up about them cylinders homie but you said another member was gonna pick em up if not I was next in line man


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2007, 06:27 PM~9383233
> *I hit you up about them cylinders homie but you said another member was gonna pick em up if not I was next in line man
> *


Your right homie.... if you still want them, the're yours. :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Most Hated, if you called them cylinders i don't want to stand in your way.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what optimas do you have?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

my bad Larry thier yours,sorry Chris they were taken my bad


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no problem Roy, i am not trying to cause any riffs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry Larry,Julian was going to get them....but he didn't


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9383332
> *hey Most Hated, if you called them cylinders i don't want to stand in your way.
> *


Sorry home I ain't trying to start trouble I asked about em a long time ago and he never got back to me so I figured they were sold.. but don't spend your money just yet let me get the details again and see if I still need them bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Rollerz invading the topic :0 
 kdawg32, Switchmaster
and 2 spies :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Kevin and Felix


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no problem, just let me know. hey Roy what optimas are you guys talking about? do you have some?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Fe, what up Kev.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 5 2007, 07:05 PM~9383618
> *no problem, just let me know. hey Roy what optimas are you guys talking about? do you have some?
> *


Pm'd


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have 2 yellow top Optimas, regular size and one yellow top small (D51)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, curiousdos,Ivan


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:58 PM~9383538
> *Big Rollerz invading the topic :0
> kdawg32, Switchmaster
> and 2 spies :scrutinize:
> *


Wassup ROy


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9383626
> *hey Fe, what up Kev.
> *


Wassup Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So any sneak peaks of Kevins and Felix's rides coming out for the big RO ?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 07:53 PM~9384047
> *So any sneak peaks of Kevins and Felix's rides coming out for the big RO ?
> *


Not yet because I am torn between two of them. :ugh:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

2 Members: Switchmaster, *RO 4 LIFE*
Wassup homie?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy? I'm just kicking bak cuz i have no car to work on right now i guess i could mess with the 64 but i dont feel like it . It's too damn cold over here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 5 2007, 08:10 PM~9384244
> *Whats up Roy? I'm just kicking bak cuz i have no car to work on right now i guess i could mess with the 64 but i dont feel like it . It's too damn cold over here.
> *


Can't wait to see that Cutty dog,I know it's gonna be worth the wait  
Nice Avi :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 5 2007, 04:56 PM~9382298
> *www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents
> www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents
> www.myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents
> *


CK US OUT ON MYSPACE...REP YOUR CLUB!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it Dew!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 08:54 PM~9384686
> *Can't wait to see that Cutty dog,I know it's gonna be worth the wait
> Nice Avi :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMES?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9384744
> *Whut it Dew!!!
> *


WHAT UP FES?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Fes and Tony


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 5 2007, 10:00 PM~9384764
> *WHAT UP FES?
> *


Whut up Tony, what are you working on now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:03 PM~9384798
> *What up big Fes and Tony
> *


What Up Roy, whatz been goin' on wit' you?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:59 PM~9383546
> *What up Kevin and Felix
> *


waddup ROy


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9383626
> *hey Fe, what up Kev.
> *


waddup chris


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP CS TOWN, WHAT IS DO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2007, 11:23 PM~9385562
> *WHAT UP CS TOWN, WHAT IS DO!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2007, 10:23 PM~9385562
> *WHAT UP CS TOWN, WHAT IS DO!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up dirty?
what you gettin into?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 6 2007, 12:27 AM~9385586
> *what up dirty?
> what you gettin into?
> *


SHIT ABOUT TOO GET TOO BED, JUST GOT BACK, HAD TOO PICK UP A COUPLE OF PIECES I GOT MURALS DONE ON. THIS GUY IS PRETTY SICK, AND CHECK THE SIZE OF WHAT HE IS WORKING WITH. CRAZY SKILLZ. AND HE HAS A GOOD PRICE, NOT SOME RIDICULOUS SHIT THAT SOME OF THESE ARTIST ARE CHARGING NOW


















here is some other shit he did


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? man, you are the hardest dude to get a hold of. hit me up.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2007, 11:11 PM~9385957
> *SHIT ABOUT TOO GET TOO BED, JUST GOT BACK, HAD TOO PICK UP A COUPLE OF PIECES I GOT MURALS DONE ON. THIS GUY IS PRETTY SICK, AND CHECK THE SIZE OF WHAT HE IS WORKING WITH.  CRAZY SKILLZ.  AND HE HAS A GOOD PRICE, NOT SOME RIDICULOUS SHIT THAT SOME OF THESE ARTIST ARE CHARGING NOW
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is sick, when i get the riv you will have to hook me up with him


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FOR SURE DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP FOR GOOD TIMES COLORADO


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO. IRAQ PASSIN THRU I AINT GOT INTERNET NO MORE GETTIN READY TO ROLL OUT IN LIKE THREE WEEKS.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 6 2007, 12:13 AM~9385966
> *what up Fes? man, you are the hardest dude to get a hold of. hit me up.
> *


Oh Shit, I know damn I forgot to call you back!!! :0 I'll call you today fo' sho'!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will be ready for that call Fes. :biggrin: Good morning CO!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 5 2007, 05:52 PM~9382263
> *So what color scheme you going with on your next ride Cippie?
> *


I have a couple of ideas but it all depends on the ride that I pick up! Not as loud this time! But of course a Kandy Old school Flake job! You know me!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 6 2007, 07:52 AM~9387219
> *i will be ready for that call Fes. :biggrin:  Good morning CO!
> *


Your up early!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SUP CHUCK! ALMOST TIME TO COME HOME!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC+Dec 6 2007, 10:01 AM~9388069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*20 days.......................GOODTIMERS*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 6 2007, 11:19 AM~9388189
> *20 days.......................GOODTIMERS
> *


20 days thats getting closer by the minute homie I'm happy for you guys man :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

What up MOSTHATED!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9384736
> *CK US OUT ON MYSPACE...REP YOUR CLUB!!!!
> *


What's good Big Tone?

What up ROLLERZ!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... THE WORLD IS OURZ


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 01:47 PM~9389724
> *What's good Big Tone?
> 
> What up ROLLERZ!
> *


WHAT UP PIMP..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 6 2007, 01:32 PM~9389161
> *What up MOSTHATED!
> *


Whats good Cip????


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 04:16 PM~9390453
> *Whats good Cip????
> *


NOTHIN BUT WORK!! U STILL GOT THE LS?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 6 2007, 10:19 AM~9388189
> *20 days.......................GOODTIMERS
> *


almost hommie we waiting for you good timers 2 come down 2 so cal ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 6 2007, 04:30 PM~9390560
> *NOTHIN BUT WORK!! U STILL GOT THE LS?
> *


Yup but it's on hold for my niece if anything changes I'll hit you up and see if your still looking bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 06:59 PM~9391730
> *Yup but it's on hold for my niece if anything changes I'll hit you up and see if your still looking bro
> *


aight!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 6 2007, 06:12 PM~9391852
> *aight!
> *


Cippie you see that bucket seat LS in Denver for 1k?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is a nice builder,an 80 hard to find those nowadays
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/498162035.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or this?
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/495597492.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is it!
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/474269559.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheap 76 for the Wifey
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/499041864.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Clean LS
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/493416079.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A Donk? 
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/492522043.html
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A race car? :0 
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/490255342.html


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9390305
> *WHAT UP PIMP..
> *



Chill'n in the 702, be back tomorrow, and back out here on Monday :angry: 

What's the word on that ride?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*

What's good ROy?

We still on for Saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 06:57 PM~9392300
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good ROy?
> ...


Sure dog  tell Fe to hit me up or get my # from him,shit I almost fotgot....Imma have to get a metal detector wif you fockers here :biggrin: 
J/K homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 06:56 PM~9392290
> *Chill'n in the Baller*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 06:41 PM~9392149
> *This is a nice builder,an 80 hard to find those nowadays
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/498162035.html
> *


THIS FUCKER IS WAY OVERPRICED, GOT MY 78 CLEAN AND MINT FOR 1600 NO DINGS NO DENTS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM THIS ONE LOOKS REAL RUFF, THE WHITE 79 LOOKS CLEAN,ROY BEEN SEARCHING


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 08:06 PM~9392378
> *Baller
> *


Yeah right, I'm out here for work! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*

Sup Cip Dawg?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 07:59 PM~9392838
> *Yeah right, I'm out here for work! :angry:
> *


Go downstairs and put $5 in the $5 machine for me :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 08:03 PM~9392346
> *Sure dog  tell Fe to hit me up or get my # from him,shit I almost fotgot....Imma have to get a metal detector wif you fockers here :biggrin:
> J/K homie
> *


I already told you homie, that's not how I *RO*ll! :nono: 

Can't say that for my members, but I can speak for myself! :dunno: 

Nah, but I'll have any one who wants to *RO*ll respect your wishes.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:03 PM~9392880
> *Go downstairs and put $5 in the $5 machine for me :biggrin:
> *


Aight, give me about 30 minutes. I'll take a pic so u'll know if you won. If it wins we split 60/40, me being the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2007, 09:06 PM~9392920
> *whats up sean
> *



Sup ******, what's good in tha hood?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 08:04 PM~9392901
> *I already told you homie, that's not how I ROll! :nono:
> 
> Can't say that for my members, but I can speak for myself!  :dunno:
> ...


I'm just fucking with you homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

just chillen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 08:07 PM~9392931
> *Aight, give me about 30 minutes. I'll take a pic so u'll know if you won. If it wins we split 60/40, me being the 60 :biggrin:
> *


Aiight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck,Cippie and Ivan


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 09:00 PM~9392845
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> Sup Cip Dawg?
> *


Sup SEAN!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9392951
> *Aiight
> 
> *



Be back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9392962
> *What up Chuck,Cippie and Ivan
> *


just chillen at home and you bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 08:12 PM~9392979
> *Be back
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Roy see you guys on Saturday Bro i got the time off :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 6 2007, 08:18 PM~9393036
> *Hey Roy see you guys on Saturday Bro i got the time off :biggrin:
> *


Nice homie it'll be GOOD to let the homies meet you  :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9392962
> *What up Chuck,Cippie and Ivan
> *


Just chillin checkin shit out and you?
Better save me some beer saturday night!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 6 2007, 08:38 PM~9393251
> *Just chillin checkin shit out and you?
> Better save me some beer saturday night!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

see that 79 Regal Goodtimes ride in Vehicles?
Full chrome undies and engine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9393312
> *see that 79 Regal Goodtimes ride in Vehicles?
> Full chrome undies and engine
> *


only 5 large :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

guess we didn't win huh Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 08:49 PM~9393374
> *guess we didn't win huh Sean?
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:49 PM~9393374
> *guess we didn't win huh Sean?
> *


I guess that's pretty good off $5.00. That is 500% profit


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:44 PM~9393312
> *see that 79 Regal Goodtimes ride in Vehicles?
> Full chrome undies and engine
> *


Not bad! All I need is the 5g's! I would roll that!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 08:55 PM~9393397
> *Coronas</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

40% is $12.40 for you ROy! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 08:57 PM~9393422
> *Bud</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:57 PM~9393420
> *That's a case of Coronas :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, didn't think of it that way! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or put it back in :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Me and ROy got our pitch on, where is every one else at? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 6 2007, 09:59 PM~9393438
> *Or put it back in :cheesy:
> *



AHHH SHIT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 09:00 PM~9393451
> *Me and ROy got our pitch on, where is every one else at? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Aight Pimp, I'm out, gonna grab some grub, fat kids hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2007, 10:00 PM~9393451
> *Me and ROy got our pitch on, where is every one else at? :cheesy:
> *


Im down


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GLEN, KEVIN?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 5 2007, 12:28 PM~9380229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 6 2007, 09:33 PM~9393750
> *WHAT UP GLEN, KEVIN?
> *


waddup Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 6 2007, 09:38 PM~9393771
> *waddup Tony
> *


JUST CHILLN..


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 6 2007, 09:45 PM~9393844
> *JUST CHILLN..
> *


same here, just watchin some tv


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Dec 6 2007, 09:21 PM~9393651
> *WHATS UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE?
> *


waddup rich?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 6 2007, 09:49 PM~9393880
> *same here, just watchin some tv
> *


ME 2 . BUSY WITH THE SHOW. GOING 2 BRING IN SOME GOOD ENTERTAINMENT.(SUPRISE)


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 6 2007, 09:50 PM~9393891
> *ME 2 . BUSY WITH THE SHOW. GOING 2 BRING IN SOME GOOD ENTERTAINMENT.(SUPRISE)
> *


hell yeah that will be


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 6 2007, 09:51 PM~9393897
> *hell yeah that will be
> *


GOING 2 BE BIGGER AND BETTER


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 6 2007, 10:49 PM~9393885
> *waddup rich?
> *


WHAT UP KEVIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado?

I'm just getting back to my room from supporting the single mothers in Vegas :angry:

(Strippers) :biggrin: 

I'm gonna claim that shit as a tax right off :0


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 7 2007, 04:26 AM~9395355
> *What's good Colorado?
> 
> I'm just getting back to my room from supporting the single mothers in Vegas :angry:
> ...


Thatz how ROllerz do it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Colorado!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHAT IT DO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Rich...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up homies??? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up fes? whats up most hated?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 7 2007, 12:58 PM~9397537
> *whats up fes? whats up most hated?
> *


Whats good Traditions any new mods on the Monte bro????


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN GOODTIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2007, 01:59 PM~9398281
> *WUS CRACKIN GOODTIMERS
> *


What up Ranger Wrinkles,what up Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 6000 posts I gotta get a life :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 7 2007, 02:01 PM~9398308
> *Damn 6000 posts I gotta get a life :uh:
> *


WHAT NO WORK TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2007, 02:02 PM~9398321
> *WHAT NO WORK TODAY
> *


Half day they are only allowing us 40 hours :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS PAULITO CANT WAIT TO KICK BACK WITH THA HOMIES AND THA REST OF THA COLORADO RYDAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So you gonna serve me with that Lincoln doggie,I'm getting ready for you .I know I said I'd have a chromed out 63 Impala ,but how bout a 62 same difference almost......House call :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 7 2007, 03:01 PM~9398308
> *Damn 6000 posts I gotta get a life :uh:
> *


You better watch it homie MOSTHATED is gaining on ya on the post count :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

not yet whating on the cash to come than its on like donkey kong i will post pics as i go


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2007, 02:04 PM~9398340
> *WUS PAULITO CANT WAIT TO KICK BACK WITH THA HOMIES AND THA REST OF THA COLORADO RYDAS
> *


whats going on Wrinkles, your almost home.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 7 2007, 02:00 PM~9398295
> *What up Ranger Wrinkles,what up Paul
> *


What's going on Roy..... I finished the ride, took it for a spin yesturday :cheesy: .... now i need a radiator :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 7 2007, 04:26 AM~9395355
> *What's good Colorado?
> 
> I'm just getting back to my room from supporting the single mothers in Vegas :angry:
> ...


YOU KNOW WHATS CRAZY TO ME I LIKE THE COLORADO STRIP CLUBS BETTER RIGHT IN YOUR FACE NAKED LAPDANCE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2007, 05:10 PM~9399234
> *YOU KNOW WHATS CRAZY TO ME I LIKE THE COLORADO STRIP CLUBS BETTER RIGHT IN YOUR FACE NAKED LAPDANCE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 7 2007, 04:01 PM~9399163
> *What's going on Roy..... I finished the ride, took it for a spin yesturday :cheesy: .... now i need a radiator  :angry:
> *


That sucks Paul,you know how it is with a lowrider though ...if it aint one thing it's something else :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whatup Fes,how you doing Dog?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy... Cold as fuck out there ain't it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2007, 05:37 PM~9399899
> *Whut Up Roy... Cold as fuck out there ain't it!!!
> *


Yeah and the roads are getting worse as we speak,visibility is only at 50 feet where I am


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 7 2007, 06:46 PM~9399948
> *Yeah and the roads are getting worse as we speak,visibility is only at 50 feet where I am
> *


Yea it sucks!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 7 2007, 04:03 PM~9398783
> *not yet whating on the cash to come than its on like donkey kong i will post pics as i go
> *


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Damn where is everyone at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check out my gold and chrome engraved door handles for a g body that is :biggrin: the pic isn't the best these bitches are hard to get a photo of


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHERE YOU GET THOSE DONE AT OR DID YOUBUY THEM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2007, 11:18 PM~9401757
> *WHERE YOU GET THOSE DONE AT OR DID YOUBUY THEM
> *


I bought em like that homie  they weren't cheap either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up cip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

TTMFT
:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 8 2007, 08:32 AM~9403102
> *TTMFT
> :biggrin:
> *



what up kev


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up ROLLERZ???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2007, 09:03 AM~9403176
> *Whats up ROLLERZ???
> *



just chillen ! how about you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2007, 09:04 AM~9403181
> *just chillen ! how about you
> *


Same old same old bro just looking outside thinking fuck it's cold and waiting for the fight tonight


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2007, 09:10 AM~9403203
> *Same old same old bro just looking outside thinking fuck it's cold and waiting for the fight tonight
> *



what time does it start? so did it snow up your way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2007, 09:11 AM~9403211
> *what time does it start? so did it snow up your way
> *


I'm not sure on the time bro na it didn't snow down here just cold,How about up there did it snow??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2007, 09:14 AM~9403229
> *I'm not sure on the time bro na it didn't snow down here just cold,How about up there did it snow??
> *



nope just like frozen ice, colder then shit though


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 09:53 AM~9403441
> *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




just chillen whats good in the 505


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Snowed like 2" here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:00 AM~9403468
> *Snowed like 2" here
> *



we didnt get none here, but colder then shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Bigg CO!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:00 AM~9403468
> *Snowed like 2" here
> *



Yeah they cancelled my f....n flight yesterday. I am at the airport now, hopefully I get home.

I have to fly back on monday too. I have not been home more than 3 days at a time in almost a month! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2007, 10:01 AM~9403476
> *we didnt get none here, but colder then shit
> *



It's not that warm here either. It's windy like fuck.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 11:20 AM~9403801
> *It's not that warm here either. It's windy like fuck.
> *


Where you at right now?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's snowing here now


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2007, 11:25 AM~9403823
> *It's snowing here now
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz snowing over here too!!! That shit sucks...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like Julian will be Bar-B-Quing in the snow :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2007, 11:42 PM~9401921
> *what up cip
> *


NOT MUCH WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE ROY THE ROADS ARE TOO BAD!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 8 2007, 12:22 PM~9404329
> *I DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE  ROY THE ROADS ARE TOO BAD!
> *


That's cool dog


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

remember this ride? 

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/501270571.html


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's a pic from 2002 I found


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up sean did you find a flight back


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, IT WAS 70 DEGREES IN FLORIDA TODAY, AND WE WAS THINKING ABOUT BBQ'N....SUCKS TOO BE YALL!!!!!..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 8 2007, 04:00 PM~9405065
> *JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, IT WAS 70 DEGREES IN FLORIDA TODAY, AND WE WAS THINKING ABOUT BBQ'N....SUCKS TOO BE YALL!!!!!..
> *



only in colorado we bbq in the snow dirty


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... AND THE THE OTHER KIN-FO HATERZ


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 8 2007, 04:00 PM~9405065
> *JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, IT WAS 70 DEGREES IN FLORIDA TODAY, AND WE WAS THINKING ABOUT BBQ'N....SUCKS TOO BE YALL!!!!!..
> *


We know how to deal with it. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP CO EVERYBODY ENJOYING THE SNOW


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2007, 11:24 AM~9403821
> *Where you at right now?
> *



Was in Vegas, but I am now home! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2007, 03:45 PM~9405006
> *whats up sean did you find a flight back
> *


Yeah ******, I tried chirping you, WTF! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 06:34 PM~9405777
> *Was in Vegas, but I am now home! :biggrin:
> *


Damn you alwayz in Vegas!!! Thatz whatz up though!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 8 2007, 05:44 PM~9405530
> *We know how to deal with it. :biggrin:
> *


What up jr hopefully I'll see you in a minute this weather sucks I almost feel like staying home but damn I want to watch that fight bro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719

 :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2007, 06:35 PM~9405784
> *Damn you alwayz in Vegas!!! Thatz whatz up though!!!
> *


Yeah, but it's for work. I am a District Manager, and I have a store out there.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:40 PM~9405810
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...



What's good bROther? You watching that fight tonight?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 05:41 PM~9405817
> *What's good bROther? You watching that fight tonight?
> *


YEAH, AND YOU...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:42 PM~9405822
> *YEAH, AND YOU...
> *


Was supposed to go to the homie ROy's (GOODTIMES) crib, but the weather is all fucked off out here!  

Gonna have to find somewhere else to watch it now. :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ HOW R THINGS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

BETS Lorenzo ? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 05:44 PM~9405832
> *Was supposed to go to the homie ROy's (GOODTIMES) crib, but the weather is all fucked off out here!
> 
> Gonna have to find somewhere else to watch it now. :angry:
> *


IS IT SNOWING DOWN THERE, WHO ARE YOU GOING FOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 06:40 PM~9405812
> *Yeah, but it's for work. I am a District Manager, and I have a store out there.
> *


Yea it sucks you have to work when your there, but im sure you squeeze in a lil' bit of play time... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:45 PM~9405837
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ HOW R THINGS
> *



Good what about you Pimp? What's good with the TKK?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 05:45 PM~9405839
> *BETS Lorenzo ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 06:46 PM~9405843
> *Good what about you Pimp? What's good with the TKK?
> *


GOOD THE VAN IS GONE AND I GOT MY 65 BACK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy I just talked to Chris and he still wants the cylinders you guys where talking about... He can't get on Lay It Low right now so he told me to post it up for him...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2007, 06:46 PM~9405842
> *Yea it sucks you have to work when your there, but im sure you squeeze in a lil' bit of play time...  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah, from 6:00pm - 9:00am is my time. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:48 PM~9405854
> *GOOD THE VAN IS GONE AND I GOT MY 65 BACK
> *


Are the rims gone too?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:48 PM~9405854
> *GOOD THE VAN IS GONE AND I GOT MY 65 BACK
> *


U sold it?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:47 PM~9405847
> *
> *



You name it!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

YEP GOT 4500 FOR IT WITH OUT THE WHEELS AND NOW TRING TO SELL THEM


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 06:49 PM~9405857
> *Oh yeah, from 6:00pm - 9:00am is my time. :biggrin:
> *


Datz good time to be out and about anywayz!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:50 PM~9405868
> *YEP GOT 4500 FOR IT WITH OUT THE WHEELS AND NOW TRING TO SELL THEM
> *


Da wheels are in good condition aren't they?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2007, 06:50 PM~9405869
> *Datz good time to be out and about anywayz!!!
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

YEP AND ONLY TRING TO GET 800 OUT OF THEM


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 05:50 PM~9405867
> *You name it!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanx for the invite ROy dawg, but you know the weather is out of hand. Good looking out maybe next time bro.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:52 PM~9405882
> *YEP AND ONLY TRING TO GET 800 OUT OF THEM
> *


Let me see cuz I like them... I wonder what they would look like on the '96 SS!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD AND SHOULD BOLT RIGHT ON


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9405886
> *:dunno:
> *


I'll chirp u in a minute.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:54 PM~9405892
> *THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD AND SHOULD BOLT RIGHT ON
> *


Let me see what I can do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

KOOL AND JUST SO YOU KNOW THAY ARE 18 AND 20 INCH 18X8 AND 20X9


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 8 2007, 06:58 PM~9405915
> *KOOL AND JUST SO YOU KNOW THAY ARE 18 AND 20 INCH 18X8 AND 20X9
> *


Cool I'll let you know!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP DIRTY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU MADE IT HOME FOOL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 8 2007, 07:05 PM~9405938
> *YOU MADE IT HOME FOOL
> *


Yeah, and it wasn't pretty either.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 08:39 PM~9406061
> *Yeah, and it wasn't pretty either.
> *


hahahahaha, yeah I bet, it is already Nasty coming into the Colorado Springs area


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2007, 05:53 PM~9405887
> *Thanx for the invite ROy dawg, but you know the weather is out of hand. Good looking out maybe next time bro.
> *


It's all good homie,


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

RO / GT Connection


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up every one, whats up ROLLERZ


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDAZ!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that fight sucked I hate maywether but at least he gave props to hatton


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ.... HEY SEAN SORRY I DIDNT GET TO STOP BY FOR THE SHIRTS, BUT I DID GET THE PICS  LOL...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Fes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 12:56 AM~9407807
> *that fight sucked I hate maywether but at least he gave props to hatton
> *


You should've watched the UFC!!! They had some good as fights last night!!! and it wasn't $55 bucks for the same shit... :biggrin: But I do like Mayweather, im glad he won!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2007, 09:43 AM~9408818
> *good morning Fes.
> *


Whut It Dew Chris!!! How are you doin' today?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am doin' alot better than yesterday. thanks for hittin' Roy up for me, i was out of commission. did he get back at you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2007, 09:47 AM~9408826
> *i am doin' alot better than yesterday. thanks for hittin' Roy up for me, i was out of commission. did he get back at you?
> *


No he didn't hit me back up, but I did post it for you... Hopefully he read it!!! :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

lets hook up today Fes. if you want


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2007, 10:01 AM~9408865
> *lets hook up today Fes. if you want
> *


Yea thatz cool we can meet up later on and do some business!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sounds good big Fes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9408890
> *sounds good big Fes.
> *


Do you have anything to do today or are you free allday?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2007, 10:11 AM~9408911
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut It Dew!!! :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am pretty much free all day, i am still a little sore but i don't want to stay stagnant. i also need to put my daytons back on the cutlass so Bear can get his 14's back. i traded my buffed whites for some brand new skinnies. gotta roll the skinnies  so Rich put the 14's on while swapping tires.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

MORNING FES


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ AND COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2007, 10:17 AM~9408932
> *i am pretty much free all day, i am still a little sore but i don't want to stay stagnant. i also need to put my daytons back on the cutlass so Bear can get his 14's back. i traded my buffed whites for some brand new skinnies. gotta roll the skinnies  so Rich put the 14's on while swapping tires.
> *


Yea I got to roll skinnies too... Im not big on buffed white walls!!! But yea I'll give you a call in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool. i will talk to you in a while.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 10:20 AM~9408945
> *WHATS UP  ROLLERZ AND  COLORADO
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2007, 09:44 AM~9408820
> *You should've watched the UFC!!! They had some good as fights last night!!! and it wasn't $55 bucks for the same shit...  :biggrin: But I do like Mayweather, im glad he won!!!
> *


Hes a good fighter he's just a loud mouth cocky fucker though :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATZ GOOD IN THE SPRINGS? HOWS THE WEATHER OVER THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 10:36 AM~9409017
> *WHATZ GOOD IN THE SPRINGS?  HOWS THE WEATHER OVER THERE
> *



whats up bRO where u at this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:36 AM~9409014
> *Hes a good fighter he's just a loud mouth cocky fucker though :angry:
> *


You right about that!!! He backs it up though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up mosthated? what r u guys doin on this shitty day


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM IN LA JUNTA DOING THAT PHOTO SHOOT,  
ILL BE HERE TILL TONIGHT... 
SEAN ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ILL COME BY AND SHOW YOU SOME SHOTS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well going to tha Denver Donkeys game with the wife.Want to give a big thanks to Ivan coming all the way down from Wyoming and everyone else that made it.Have a Good day Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 10:49 AM~9409072
> *IM IN  LA JUNTA  DOING THAT PHOTO SHOOT,
> ILL BE HERE TILL TONIGHT...
> SEAN ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ILL COME BY AND SHOW YOU SOME SHOTS
> *



whats the shoot for?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 10:49 AM~9409072
> *IM IN  LA JUNTA  DOING THAT PHOTO SHOOT,
> ILL BE HERE TILL TONIGHT...
> SEAN ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ILL COME BY AND SHOW YOU SOME SHOTS
> *



whats the shoot for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2007, 10:48 AM~9409066
> *whats up mosthated? what r u guys doin on this shitty day
> *


nada bro just throwing a drag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2007, 10:45 AM~9409051
> *You right about that!!! He backs it up though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but it gets old all that bragging and boasting man he bragged he was gonna put the hurt on delahoya and he didn't fuck he barely won hell I would of called it a tie it was so close


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:55 AM~9409106
> *nada bro just throwing a drag
> *



this weather sucks its time to find the tubes and go hit the snow


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

THE PHOTO SHOOT... YOU MEMBER, I WAS GOING TO GET THE SHIRTS FROM YOU. I GOT SOME WITH THE PLAQUE... I TOLD YOU I WAS COMING TO LA JUNTA TO TAKE NAKED PICS OF THE GIRL  ... ILL CALL YOU WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ON MY WAY HOME, IF YOU NOT BUZY ILL STOP BY AND SHOW THEM TO YOU ON MY WAY HOME...
IM OUT... MUCH LOVE TO THE ROLLERZ FAM... FUCK ALL THE HATERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:56 AM~9409113
> *yeah but it gets old all that bragging and boasting man he bragged he was gonna put the hurt on delahoya and he didn't fuck he barely won hell I would of called it a tie it was so close
> *


It was close but he did get that one I wouldn't have called it a tie, Believe me I was at my homeboys house and I was the only one goin' for Mayweather!!! It was hostile after the fight!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 AM~9409130
> *THE PHOTO SHOOT... YOU MEMBER,  I WAS GOING TO GET THE SHIRTS FROM YOU.  I GOT SOME WITH THE PLAQUE...  I TOLD YOU I WAS  COMING TO  LA JUNTA TO TAKE NAKED PICS OF THE GIRL    ...  ILL CALL YOU WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ON MY WAY HOME, IF YOU NOT BUZY ILL STOP BY AND SHOW THEM TO YOU ON MY WAY HOME...
> IM OUT...    MUCH LOVE TO THE ROLLERZ FAM...  FUCK ALL THE HATERZ
> *


Your taking pics of a girl from La Junta or you just came down here for the scenery?? and you brought your own girl :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 AM~9409130
> *THE PHOTO SHOOT... YOU MEMBER,  I WAS GOING TO GET THE SHIRTS FROM YOU.  I GOT SOME WITH THE PLAQUE...  I TOLD YOU I WAS  COMING TO  LA JUNTA TO TAKE NAKED PICS OF THE GIRL    ...  ILL CALL YOU WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ON MY WAY HOME, IF YOU NOT BUZY ILL STOP BY AND SHOW THEM TO YOU ON MY WAY HOME...
> IM OUT...    MUCH LOVE TO THE ROLLERZ FAM...  FUCK ALL THE HATERZ
> *



oh cool ! this is chuck bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2007, 10:59 AM~9409123
> *this weather sucks its time to find the tubes and go hit the snow
> *


I used to do that now I don't really like to even fuck with it I'd rather stay in and be warm


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:04 AM~9409149
> *I used to do that now I don't really like to even fuck with it I'd rather stay in and be warm
> *


I 2nd that!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:03 AM~9409141
> *Your taking pics of a girl from La Junta or you just came down here for the scenery?? and you brought your own girl :cheesy:
> *


No it is a girl in La Junta
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 9 2007, 11:25 AM~9409276
> *No it is a girl in La Junta
> :biggrin:
> *


who is she??


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> oh cool ! this is chuck bRO
> 
> OH SHIT... SORRY BRO I THOUGHT YOU WAS SEAN...
> WELL ANYWYAS GUYS IM OUT FOR THE DAY...
> ROLLERZ UP... HATERZ DOWN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY MOTHERFUCKERS, YOU KILLED THEM DAMN CHURCH FOLK..... YALL MUTHERFUCKERS KNOW WHO DID IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 9 2007, 03:28 PM~9410608
> *OKAY MOTHERFUCKERS, YOU KILLED THEM DAMN CHURCH FOLK..... YALL MUTHERFUCKERS KNOW WHO DID IT
> *



what


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAVE A COMPLETE 1990 KIT AND SEPARATE PARTS ALSO. I WILL SELL TOGETHER ARE AS PIECES MUST GO CHEAP CHRISTMAS TIME . I WILL POST PICTURES IN ABOUT A HOUR OR SO.


FULL KIT 
FRONT HEADER PANEL COMPLETE-ALL LIGHTS
FRONT BUMPER COMPLETE-
BACK BUMPER-COMPLETE
ALL MOULDINGS
DIGITAL CLUSTER AND WOODGRAIN
RADIO WOOD GRAIN AND RADIO
HEATER CONTROLS,IDIOT LIGHTS,DOOR HANDELS
INTERIOR LIGHTS OPERA
800$$ PLUS SHIPPING
ALL THESE NEXT PARTS ARE LISTED IN ADDITION TO THE PARTS ABOVE AND ARE DIFFRENT

I ALSO HAVE
4- 90 RADIO BEZELS 40 SHIPPED
2- 90 RADIO- 40 SHIPPED
3- HEATEARCONROLS 40 SHIPPED
2 -90 DIGITAL SPEED CLUSTERS-55$ SHIPPED
3- 90 WOOD GRAINS THAT GO AROUND THE CLUSTER-40 SHIPPED
1- 90 REAR BUMPER WITHOUT THE BUMPER MOULDING DOES HAVE THE ENDS AND LIGHTS BUT DOES NOT HAVE THE TRIM RINGS-MAKE OFFER
1- 90 SET OF FENDERS- MAKE OFFER
MOULDINGS - HAVE THE FOUR DOORS, THE ONES FOR THE FENDERS, THE LITTLE 2 BEHIND THE DOORS-175 SHIPPED
HAVE ALL THE CLIPS HAVE ENOUGH FROM THREE OR FOUR CADDYS
LOCATED IN UTAH ARE PARTS ARE SHIPPED U.S. ONLY 



--------------------


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT DIRTY IS TRIPPIN ON... BIG DIRTY YOU OK BRO?
I THINK THAT HEAT IS GETTIN TO YOU OR THE THIN AIR OVER HERE GOT TO YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9409445
> *who is she??
> *


 :dunno: anybody


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 9 2007, 03:28 PM~9410608
> *OKAY MOTHERFUCKERS, YOU KILLED THEM DAMN CHURCH FOLK..... YALL MUTHERFUCKERS KNOW WHO DID IT
> *


It is some guy that used to live in Florida, but moved to Virginia! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 04:43 PM~9411112
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT DIRTY IS TRIPPIN ON...    BIG DIRTY YOU OK BRO?
> I THINK THAT HEAT IS GETTIN TO YOU OR THE THIN AIR OVER HERE GOT TO YOU
> *


Yeah some ****** shot up the New Life Church up North in Colorado Springs. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 05:43 PM~9411112
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT DIRTY IS TRIPPIN ON...    BIG DIRTY YOU OK BRO?
> I THINK THAT HEAT IS GETTIN TO YOU OR THE THIN AIR OVER HERE GOT TO YOU
> *


Colorado Shootings fools


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:36 AM~9409014
> *Hes a good fighter he's just a loud mouth cocky fucker though :angry:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 9 2007, 10:52 AM~9409092
> *Well going to tha Denver Donkeys game with the wife.Want to give a big thanks to Ivan coming all the way down from Wyoming and everyone else that made it.Have a Good day Colorado
> *



Closet Broncos Fan :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 9 2007, 06:38 PM~9411544
> *Colorado Shootings fools
> *


MAN IT IS CALLED TECHNOLOGY FOOLS, LIKE WALK OUTSIDE AND SMELL THE BREEZE. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN COUNTRY PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 9 2007, 05:39 PM~9411554
> *Closet Broncos Fan  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I think so too!!! Denver killed KC anywayz so it was a good day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2007, 06:09 PM~9411798
> *Yea I think so too!!! Denver killed KC anywayz so it was a good day!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's what's up! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO JUST STOPPING BY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 9 2007, 06:46 PM~9412019
> *WHATS UP CO JUST STOPPING BY
> *


Whut It Dew Rich?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST WANTED YALL TOO KNOW THAT WE ARE THINKING ABOUT YA IN FLA!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 9 2007, 07:59 PM~9412533
> *JUST WANTED YALL TOO KNOW THAT WE ARE THINKING ABOUT YA IN FLA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


were thinking about you too.that ant shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT......GOODTIMERS............2008*  

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO......*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Morning ROLLERZ and to all the Colorado Ryders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2007, 03:36 PM~9410658
> *TTT
> HAVE A COMPLETE 1990 KIT AND SEPARATE PARTS ALSO. I WILL SELL TOGETHER ARE AS PIECES MUST GO CHEAP CHRISTMAS TIME  . I WILL POST PICTURES IN ABOUT A HOUR OR SO.
> FULL KIT
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 9 2007, 11:38 PM~9414565
> *were thinking about you too.that ant shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2007, 07:27 AM~9416490
> *Good Morning ROLLERZ and to all the Colorado Ryders
> *


wassup bRO
when you leaving again?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 10 2007, 12:38 AM~9414565
> *were thinking about you too.that ant shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

WHAT UP DOGG


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 10 2007, 01:05 PM~9418099
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WHAT UP DOGG
> *


Whats up Dirty?Just chillin on this end.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 AM~9409130
> *THE PHOTO SHOOT... YOU MEMBER,  I WAS GOING TO GET THE SHIRTS FROM YOU.  I GOT SOME WITH THE PLAQUE...  I TOLD YOU I WAS  COMING TO  LA JUNTA TO TAKE NAKED PICS OF THE GIRL    ...  ILL CALL YOU WHEN I LEAVE TONIGHT ON MY WAY HOME, IF YOU NOT BUZY ILL STOP BY AND SHOW THEM TO YOU ON MY WAY HOME...
> IM OUT...    MUCH LOVE TO THE ROLLERZ FAM...  FUCK ALL THE HATERZ
> *



So who is the chic?Pics


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERZ.... 
BIG DIRTY THAT WAS DIRTY TO SHOW THE WEATHER OVER THERE...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 10 2007, 12:17 PM~9418170
> *So who is the chic?Pics
> *


NAW THIS CHICK WAS NOT FROM LA JUNTA SHE WAS FROM LAMAR, WE JUST MEET UP IN LA JUNTA...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 04:48 PM~9419591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS SOME SERIOUS BBQING!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Dec 10 2007, 03:50 PM~9419609
> *NOW THAT IS SOME SERIOUS BBQING!
> *


Colorado Style :biggrin: 
No need for a fridge for the Beer
Aint no weather stopping the GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

waking up hung-over for the game....priceless


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We all know you luv the Broncos Roy!!! Show us pics of yourself wit' your Bronco jersey on at the game!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah couldn't pass up on 9th row tickets and beer,Hey any team that lost I was happy so...you know
Denver Donkeys did kick ass though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 05:04 PM~9419712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seats!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 04:54 PM~9419640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! LOOKS LIKE I MISSED ANOTHER GOOD PARTY!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not too many people made it because of the weather but it was a GOODTIME :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are some cool pics Roy. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 10 2007, 04:41 PM~9420056
> *Those are some cool pics Roy. :0
> *


Thx dog,how your weekend go?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 06:00 PM~9420181
> *Thx dog,how your weekend go?
> *


It was good.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 04:54 PM~9419640
> *
> 
> 
> ...





GOODTIMES putting it down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 05:06 PM~9419730
> *Yeah couldn't pass up on 9th row tickets and beer,Hey any team that lost I was happy so...you know
> Denver Donkeys did kick ass though
> *



BALLER :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2007, 08:22 PM~9421433
> *whats up colorado
> *



Sup Lil ******!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Rich... I didn't even know you had left the house till you had already left!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2007, 11:05 PM~9422936
> *Sup Lil ******!
> *



just got home and u


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2007, 11:48 PM~9423299
> *Whut Up Rich... I didn't even know you had left the house till you had already left!!!
> *


IT ALL GOOD U WERE BUSY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 10 2007, 03:54 PM~9419640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS ALWAYS FIRME TO SEE THE GOODTIMERS HAVING GOODTIMES...CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL BACK TOGETHER AGAIN...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE IVAN FOR MAKING THE TRIP!!! WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON......GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 05:02 AM~9424312
> *ITS ALWAYS FIRME TO SEE THE GOODTIMERS HAVING GOODTIMES...CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL BACK TOGETHER AGAIN...BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE IVAN FOR MAKING THE TRIP!!! WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON......GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado! I heard it is snowing like fuck again. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Felix you get any Cali Swangin or any other videos other than Truucha in yet?How much for that Truucha with Alex and his Regal on it?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:00 AM~9425037
> *What's good Colorado! I heard it is snowing like fuck again.  :angry:
> *


LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER OUT HERE..
:angry: :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2007, 12:11 AM~9423507
> *just got home and u
> *


I guess the snow gave you the day off!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:03 AM~9425052
> *I guess the snow gave you the day off!
> *











Yep :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 10:02 AM~9425049
> *LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER OUT HERE..
> :angry:  :angry:
> *


I got a ton of calls this morning from different managers trying to call off! :angry: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:05 AM~9425066
> *I got a ton of calls this morning from different managers trying to call off! :angry:  :nono:
> *


What the hell you do?
You a district manager? :scrutinize:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:05 AM~9425066
> *I got a ton of calls this morning from different managers trying to call off! :angry:  :nono:
> *


TELL THEM 2 GET THERE ASS 2 WORK I WAS OUT ALL MORNIN.. NO EXCUSES..U MIGHT HAVE 2 HAVE ME CK ON THOSE FOOLS... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 AM~9425074
> *What the hell you do?
> You a district manager? :scrutinize:
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMER?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP FES??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Felix


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 10:08 AM~9425087
> *What up Fes
> *


C hillin gettin ready to go outside and work on these damn cars again!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:01 AM~9425041
> *Hey Felix you get any Cali Swangin or any other videos other than Truucha in yet?How much for that Truucha with Alex and his Regal on it?
> *


KJ still is bullshiting on those cali swangins. I'll get them. The TRUUCHAS are $20


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2007, 09:09 AM~9425097
> *C hillin gettin ready to go outside and work on these damn cars again!!!
> *


That's dedication


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 10:09 AM~9425110
> *That's dedication
> *


Itz cold as fuck though, I don't know how long im gonna last, and itz my girl's birthday so I have to take care of that too...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin: Everybody is up early this morning.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2007, 09:11 AM~9425128
> *Itz cold as fuck though, I don't know how long im gonna last, and itz my girl's birthday so I have to take care of that too...
> *


I had to rotate my ol ladys tires this morning it was cold as fuck,that wind creeps right through your clothes hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 11 2007, 09:14 AM~9425156
> *:biggrin: Everybody is up early this morning.
> *


You guys have a mechanic Fe?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:15 AM~9425162
> *You guys have a mechanic Fe?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9425074
> *What the hell you do?
> You a district manager? :scrutinize:
> *


District Manager :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 10:14 AM~9425157
> *I had to rotate my ol ladys tires this morning it was cold as fuck,that wind creeps right through your clothes hno:
> *


Yea fo' real!!! Im gonna holla at you guys later...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 AM~9425170
> *Yes sir
> *


pm'd


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9425075
> *TELL THEM 2 GET THERE ASS 2 WORK I WAS OUT ALL MORNIN.. NO EXCUSES..U MIGHT HAVE 2 HAVE ME CK ON THOSE FOOLS... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

SO WHAT UP 4 NEW YEARS????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 10:19 AM~9425203
> *SO WHAT UP 4 NEW YEARS????
> *


Thought we were gonna go ice skating on your pool? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 AM~9425215
> *Thought we were gonna go ice skating on your pool? :biggrin:
> *



LETS DO THA DAMN THING.. :biggrin: 

I WAS THINKIN ON HAVING A ALL OPEN PARTY .. IF PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 AM~9425215
> *Thought we were gonna go ice skating on your pool? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hell yeah!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 09:22 AM~9425229
> *LETS DO THA DAMN THING.. :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS THINKIN ON HAVING A ALL OPEN PARTY .. IF PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 10:22 AM~9425229
> *LETS DO THA DAMN THING.. :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS THINKIN ON HAVING A ALL OPEN PARTY .. IF PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED.
> *



What is a all open party mean?

Everyone and Anyone is invited?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 11 2007, 09:22 AM~9425231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hell yeah!
> *


ITS READY FULL OF ICE..
:rofl:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:23 AM~9425238
> *What is a all open party mean?
> 
> Everyone and Anyone is invited?
> *


AN ALL CAR CLUB THANG...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 09:24 AM~9425246
> *AN ALL CAR CLUB THANG...
> *


WE JUST HAD THE HOUSE REMODELED ADDED ANOTHER LIVING ROOM , GAME ROOM, STRIPPER ROOM,LOL ECT. SO WE HAVE ALOT OF ROOM.. AND WHEN EVERYONE IS 2 DRUNK TO DRIVE JUST TIP ONE OF MY DRIVERS AND THEYLL TAKE U HOME...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 10:24 AM~9425246
> *AN ALL CAR CLUB THANG...
> *



That would be sick as fuck! I talked to ROy a while back and the GOODTIMERS are trying to get something cracking too.

It would be cool to get all the COLORADO RYDERS together!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:27 AM~9425261
> *That would be sick as fuck! I talked to ROy a while back and the GOODTIMERS are trying to get something cracking too.
> 
> It would be cool to get all the COLORADO RYDERS together!
> *


MY HOUSE IS OPEN..WE HAVE A BAR,GAMES,ECT...AND GO SKINNY DIPPN IN THA POOL...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 09:27 AM~9425261
> *That would be sick as fuck! I talked to ROy a while back and the GOODTIMERS are trying to get something cracking too.
> 
> It would be cool to get all the COLORADO RYDERS together!
> *


x2 most of our guys should be back by then :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 09:29 AM~9425285
> *MY HOUSE IS OPEN..WE HAVE A BAR,GAMES,ECT...AND GO SKINNY DIPPN IN THA POOL...*


 :0 That's crazy in this weather


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:33 AM~9425312
> *
> :0  That's crazy in this weather
> *




JUST TAKE A COUPLE OF SHOTS AND U WILL BE ALRIGHT..LOL


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2007, 09:27 AM~9425259
> *WE JUST HAD THE HOUSE REMODELED ADDED ANOTHER LIVING ROOM , GAME ROOM, STRIPPER ROOM,LOL ECT. SO WE HAVE ALOT OF ROOM.. AND WHEN EVERYONE IS 2 DRUNK TO DRIVE JUST TIP ONE OF MY DRIVERS AND THEYLL TAKE U HOME...
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We're Ghettofabulous :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 11 2007, 12:09 PM~9426494
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS UP CO!
> *


What up Cippie no work today?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 12:10 PM~9426501
> *What up Cippie no work today?
> *


Or lunchtime?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 01:41 PM~9427296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


prettiest piece of shit I ever bought :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

270 SHIPPED TO CO. BRAND NEW 4-14X7 WIRE WHEELS ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 11 2007, 01:54 PM~9427417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much if you keep an inch off each one? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 01:10 PM~9426501
> *What up Cippie no work today?
> *


IM ALWAYS WORKIN! WHAT U UP TO TODAY?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 10:03 AM~9425052
> *I guess the snow gave you the day off!
> *


 :biggrin: 
yes buddy it did at least we went tubing though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 11 2007, 03:08 PM~9427996
> *IM ALWAYS WORKIN! WHAT U UP TO TODAY?
> *


Snow day dog sipping a few and listening to oldies looking at Lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 03:44 PM~9428319
> *Snow day dog sipping a few and listening to oldies looking at Lowriders :biggrin:
> *


*MUST BE NICE FUCKER...ILL BE DOING THE SAME THING IN ABOUT 18 DAYS ESE....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 03:58 PM~9428460
> *MUST BE NICE FUCKER...ILL BE DOING THE SAME THING IN ABOUT 18 DAYS ESE....GOODTIMES CC
> *


Tu Sabes gotta live that Lifestyle whenever it's presented :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Ray Ray ready for that 08 Movement dog?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 02:07 PM~9427544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN HOMIE I CAN TASTE THEM ALREADY FOO....TIC TOC TIC TOC!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's crakin to all the GOODTIMERS out there and to all the ridaz out there in Colorado. What's crakin Roy? Almost time for us to get home, homie. So are you enjoying the time off because of the snow. I can't wait to get back and see all you fools. Keep puttin it down and we'll see you fools in a few weeks.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 04:05 PM~9428501
> *What up big Ray Ray ready for that 08 Movement dog?
> *


Not much Roy Roy. Just can't wait to get back and represent the Big GT homie. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 04:02 PM~9428484
> *Tu Sabes gotta live that Lifestyle whenever it's presented :biggrin:
> *


*ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 30 DAYS ILL BE SITTEN UNDER THAT WEST COAST SUN ROLLEN THAT 63 SS DOWN CRENSHAW ESE AND WHITTIER BLVD REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN THE CITY OF ANGELS....* :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 02:07 PM~9427544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't wait to get home and just relax with a few cold ones.
"GOODTIMES"*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, AZGTIMIN64

*WE ALMOST THERE FOO.........18 DAYS HOMIE AND A WAKE UP!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We're still doing it dog,fuck tha snow


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: <span style='color:blue'>GOODTIMES IN THE HIZZIE......ALMOST TIME CABRONES.....SHOOOOOOOWWW!![/b] :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 04:10 PM~9428550
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 30 DAYS ILL BE SITTEN UNDER THAT WEST COAST SUN ROLLEN THAT 63 SS DOWN CRENSHAW ESE AND WHITTIER BLVD REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN THE CITY OF ANGELS.... :biggrin:
> *


* :0 And I'll be in the Big AZ hittin the switches and hopefully opening a new chapter in the 602. :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 05:10 PM~9428550
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE BECAUSE IN ABOUT 30 DAYS ILL BE SITTEN UNDER THAT WEST COAST SUN ROLLEN THAT 63 SS DOWN CRENSHAW ESE AND WHITTIER BLVD REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CC COLORADO IN THE CITY OF ANGELS.... :biggrin:
> *


Tight!!! Make sure you take some pics... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2007, 04:17 PM~9428599
> *Tight!!! Make sure you take some pics...  :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW I GOT TO HOMIE..."ITS HOME"!!!*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 04:12 PM~9428573
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, AZGTIMIN64
> 
> ...


Damn I know, but the days aren't going fast enough. Need to watch more movies and take a few more naps. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 04:12 PM~9428575
> *We're still doing it dog,fuck tha snow
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE....DONT LET THE WEATHER STOP YOU GOODTIMER.....BUST OUT A FUCKEN HEATER IN THE GARAGE....*  

*WRINKLES, KIKO, BEEZIE, AND MAC DIZZLE..WHERE YOU VATOS AT HOMIE??? YOU FUCKERS WILL BE HOME BEFORE ME AND MANIAC...KEEP THE PISTOS COLD GOODTIMERS...* :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

The "08" is going to be off the hook. Can't wait to get back homies.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Dec 11 2007, 04:23 PM~9428641
> *Damn I know, but the days aren't going fast enough. Need to watch more movies and take a few more naps.  :biggrin:
> *


*X2..............*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 11 2007, 04:23 PM~9428649
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE....DONT LET THE WEATHER STOP YOU GOODTIMER.....BUST OUT A FUCKEN HEATER IN THE GARAGE....
> 
> WRINKLES, KIKO, BEEZIE, AND MAC DIZZLE..WHERE YOU VATOS AT HOMIE??? YOU FUCKERS WILL BE HOME BEFORE ME AND MANIAC...KEEP THE PISTOS COLD GOODTIMERS... :biggrin:
> *


Those f#ckers better have some waiting for us. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Dec 11 2007, 04:27 PM~9428678
> *Those f#ckers better have some waiting for us.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW........GOODTIMES*


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 11 2007, 05:13 PM~9429177
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOSTHATED passing through*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:nicoderm: WHAT UP ROLLERZ :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Dec 11 2007, 07:26 PM~9429783
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP ROLLERZ :wave:
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2007, 07:23 PM~9429747
> *MOSTHATED passing through
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

*TRADITIONS* PASSING THRU SAYING WHATS UP TO CO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ AND ALL THE RIDERZ IN COLORADO ...


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone
damn i leave for a day and fall six pages behind
:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Sean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 PM~9430953
> *What up big Sean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's good ROy dawg? Just getting into my room catching up on u foos enjoying the day off :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 11 2007, 09:03 PM~9430843
> *Wassup everyone
> damn i leave for a day and fall six pages behind
> :rofl:
> *



That's because Colorado is waking up from the dead!

Oh yeah, stay off the porn websites and you can keep up with the topic. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 08:20 PM~9430986
> *That's because Colorado is waking up from the dead!
> 
> Oh yeah, stay off the porn websites and you can keep up with the topic. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i have not even been around my computer since last night
:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 11 2007, 09:03 PM~9430843
> *Wassup everyone
> damn i leave for a day and fall six pages behind
> :rofl:
> *


I fell behind just that quick to. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Fe?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2007, 09:44 PM~9431685
> *Whut Up Fe?
> *


What it iz homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 11 2007, 10:50 PM~9431731
> *What it iz homie?
> *


Same shit different day!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Dec 11 2007, 04:27 PM~9428678
> *Those f#ckers better have some waiting for us.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW DOGG AND I'LL HAVE THEM WAITING IN THA PARKING LOT FOR YOU GOODTIMERS ON ICE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT KIND TAMBIEN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 12 2007, 01:10 AM~9432859
> *JUST LET ME KNOW DOGG AND I'LL HAVE THEM WAITING IN THA PARKING LOT FOR YOU GOODTIMERS ON ICE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT KIND TAMBIEN
> *


*YA SAVEZ WRINKLES....DONT TRIP HOMIE THE ICE WILL ALREADY BE THERE ON THE GROUND IN THE PARKING LOT.......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2007, 08:20 PM~9430986
> *That's because Colorado is waking up from the dead!</span>
> 
> Oh yeah, stay off the porn websites and you can keep up with the topic. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




























































*I COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF SEAN!! GLAD TO SEE THE MOVEMENT PICKING BACK UP HOMIE ........*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I guess I better clear some shit up before the rumors get out of hand! I am officially leaving UCE CAR CLUB. The club has turned in a different direction then I would like to go. I am leaving on good terms, and no my chapter was not taken away from me! I just didnt have enough true riders in my chapter to keep it going! As far as the future, I do not know what it holds! Rumors are that i am going to GOODTIMES. This might be true. But Im concentrating on getting a ride hooked up first! Chuck and the Crew of GOODTIMES have always been good to me and showed me alot of respect! even though I was from a different club. And thats what it should all be about! Thanks CIPIE ROMERO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up C.S.C.!!! and all the other ryders from Wyoming down to Trinidad!!! That should be everyone!!! peeps in Iraq too!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 12 2007, 10:25 AM~9433784
> *Well I guess I better clear some shit up before the rumors get out of hand! I am officially leaving UCE CAR CLUB. The club has turned in a different direction then I would like to go. I am leaving on good terms, and no my chapter was not taken away from me! I just didnt have enough true riders in my chapter to keep it going! As far as the future, I do not know what it holds! Rumors are that i am going to GOODTIMES. This might be true. But Im concentrating on getting a ride hooked up first! Chuck and the Crew of GOODTIMES have always been good to me and showed me alot of respect! even though I was from a different club. And thats what it should all be about! Thanks    CIPIE ROMERO
> *


TAKE YOUR TIME HOMIE, IT IS A BIG JUMP FROM CLUB TOO CLUB, JUST MAKE SURE YOU ARE READY FOR THE COMMITMENT. FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 12 2007, 12:10 PM~9434964
> *TAKE YOUR TIME HOMIE, IT IS A BIG JUMP FROM CLUB TOO CLUB, JUST MAKE SURE YOU ARE READY FOR THE COMMITMENT.  FROM SOMEONE THAT KNOWS
> *


Thanks for the advice Dawg! But i've been around for a long time! I have been a member and President of UCE PUEBLO COLORADO for about seven years. But ive been in the game all my life!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 12 2007, 08:25 AM~9433784
> *Well I guess I better clear some shit up before the rumors get out of hand! I am officially leaving UCE CAR CLUB. The club has turned in a different direction then I would like to go. I am leaving on good terms, and no my chapter was not taken away from me! I just didnt have enough true riders in my chapter to keep it going! As far as the future, I do not know what it holds! Rumors are that i am going to GOODTIMES. This might be true. But Im concentrating on getting a ride hooked up first! Chuck and the Crew of GOODTIMES have always been good to me and showed me alot of respect! even though I was from a different club. And thats what it should all be about! Thanks    CIPIE ROMERO
> *


Even if you don't end up getting in our club,you know you're always welcome to kick it.This lifestyle should be about a brotherhood among clubs and GOODTIMES has extended thier arms and welcomes any Rider who would like to help promote that brotherhood. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 12 2007, 09:25 AM~9433784
> *Well I guess I better clear some shit up before the rumors get out of hand! I am officially leaving UCE CAR CLUB. The club has turned in a different direction then I would like to go. I am leaving on good terms, and no my chapter was not taken away from me! I just didnt have enough true riders in my chapter to keep it going! As far as the future, I do not know what it holds! Rumors are that i am going to GOODTIMES. This might be true. But Im concentrating on getting a ride hooked up first! Chuck and the Crew of GOODTIMES have always been good to me and showed me alot of respect! even though I was from a different club. And thats what it should all be about! Thanks    CIPIE ROMERO
> *


Good luck Cipie I hope everything turns out for the better


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for everything homies!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2007, 12:55 PM~9435389
> *Good luck Cipie I hope everything turns out for the better
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 12 2007, 09:25 AM~9433784
> *Well I guess I better clear some shit up before the rumors get out of hand! I am officially leaving UCE CAR CLUB. The club has turned in a different direction then I would like to go. I am leaving on good terms, and no my chapter was not taken away from me! I just didnt have enough true riders in my chapter to keep it going! As far as the future, I do not know what it holds! Rumors are that i am going to GOODTIMES. This might be true. But Im concentrating on getting a ride hooked up first! Chuck and the Crew of GOODTIMES have always been good to me and showed me alot of respect! even though I was from a different club. And thats what it should all be about! Thanks    CIPIE ROMERO
> *



It is tough to let go of something you worked so hard to build, but sometimes it is better to move on then to hang on to something that is not there. Good luck in what ever you decide to do, or whoever u decide to ROll with. No matter what, we're all Colorado and we are all here to Rep to the fullest!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2007, 02:06 PM~9436081
> *It is tough to let go of something you worked so hard to build, but sometimes it is better to move on then to hang on to something that is not there. Good luck in what ever you decide to do, or whoever u decide to ROll with. No matter what, we're all Colorado and we are all here to Rep to the fullest!
> *


Couldnt have said it any better myself!
:thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Waddup everyone?
gotta get us back to the top


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOWS THINGS


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

colorados weather sucks


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Dec 12 2007, 07:36 PM~9439425
> *colorados weather sucks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

what up big tone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 12 2007, 07:52 PM~9439549
> *what up big tone
> *


WHAT UP GLEN


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 12 2007, 07:53 PM~9439567
> *WHAT UP GLEN
> *


have you booked anybody for the concert


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 12 2007, 07:57 PM~9439611
> *have you booked anybody for the concert
> *


I GOT A FEW PEOPLE IM WORKIN WITH.I SHOULD KNOW WHO BY JAN.. WHAT U UP 2?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 12 2007, 07:58 PM~9439624
> *I GOT A FEW PEOPLE IM WORKIN WITH.I SHOULD KNOW WHO BY JAN.. WHAT U UP 2?
> *


 not much just staying out of the cold


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 12 2007, 08:03 PM~9439685
> *not much just staying out of the cold
> *


I KNOW..ME 2 IVE BEEN HOME FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS NOW..


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 12 2007, 08:05 PM~9439706
> *I KNOW..ME 2 IVE BEEN HOME FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS NOW..
> *


 check out my space page cold hard cash


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 12 2007, 08:21 PM~9439879
> *check out my space page cold hard cash
> *


i couldnt find it. go to mine and add me myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents.com


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 12 2007, 08:40 PM~9440070
> *i couldnt find it. go to mine and add me  myspace.com/southerncolosuperevents.com
> *


cant find it go to david wade my space page. page 159


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Dec 12 2007, 08:36 PM~9439425
> *colorados weather sucks
> *


YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN! :yessad:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 12 2007, 10:41 PM~9440790
> *ttt
> *


Thatz how you get over 10,000 posts!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2007, 10:11 PM~9441039
> *TTMFT
> *


wassup chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

wad up Kev?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up chris whats up all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Rich?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2007, 10:51 PM~9441328
> *wad up Kev?
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 12 2007, 10:51 PM~9441334
> *whats up chris whats up all :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wassup rich
thanks for the help earlier


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

close dad found a 64 for 2gs in denver


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2007, 01:06 PM~9436081
> *It is tough to let go of something you worked so hard to build, but sometimes it is better to move on then to hang on to something that is not there. Good luck in what ever you decide to do, or whoever u decide to ROll with. No matter what, we're all Colorado and we are all here to Rep to the fullest!
> *


*DAMN SEAN THOSE WERE SOME GOOD WORDS HOMIE AND YOU AINT LIEING WE ALL REPEN COLORADO HOMIE AND CIPIE, LIKE ROY SAID HOMIE ITS ALL ON YOU GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2007, 11:06 PM~9440988
> *Thatz how you get over 10,000 posts!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 13 2007, 12:26 AM~9441537
> *DAMN SEAN THOSE WERE SOME GOOD WORDS HOMIE AND YOU AINT LIEING WE ALL REPEN COLORADO HOMIE AND CIPIE, LIKE ROY SAID HOMIE ITS ALL ON YOU GOODTIMES CC JUST HAS LOVE FOR THE "LOWRIDER" LIFESTYLE AND FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. IVE BEEN ROLLEN SPOKES SINCE I WAS 10 ON MY SCHWINN HOMIE AND I DONT PLAN TO STOP NOW.  MY POPS PUT ME ON GAME ESE, AND ITS ALL ABOUT KEEPING TRADITION ALIVE DOG. WELL DOGGIE I WISH YOU THE BEST CIPIE AND WHAT EVER YOUR CHOICES ARE DOG. <span style='color:blue'>BUT YOU KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING HOMIE....ITS NOT A PHAZE OR JUST SOMTHING COO, ITS A GOODTIMES CC
> *


Damn, Chucks that's some *REAL TALK *right there.  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2007, 11:33 PM~9441600
> *Damn, Chucks that's some REAL TALK right there.   :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS..........* :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 12 2007, 11:54 PM~9441361
> *wassup rich
> thanks for the help earlier
> *


no prob kev


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que Paso CO? Hope everything is good wit' everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Gonna go all out this year no half steppin'!!! Fuck a deadline... Im done when im done!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

She got next!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 13 2007, 12:26 AM~9441537
> *DAMN SEAN THOSE WERE SOME GOOD WORDS HOMIE AND YOU AINT LIEING WE ALL REPEN COLORADO HOMIE AND CIPIE, LIKE ROY SAID HOMIE ITS ALL ON YOU GOODTIMES CC
> *


I hear ya there My brother put me in the game he's been doing since I can remember so Lowridings been in my life for just about forever so it'll stay there, No weekend cruiser here a 24/7 ryder :0 :0 :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

FOR SALE...FOR SALE...FOR SLAE....PM ME FOR INFO....

FULL SHOW ECLO WITH TURNTABLE AND DISPLAY...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 13 2007, 05:47 PM~9447549
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 13 2007, 04:19 PM~9445844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup Big Dirty


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Larry, did you get those cylinders from Paulito last weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 13 2007, 09:26 PM~9449006
> *hey Larry, did you get those cylinders from Paulito last weekend?
> *


I haven't gotten them but am lined up for them why whats up bro


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

nothin i guess, i was told you were gonna pass on them and that i could pick them up. but i have been fighting some kidney issues so i couldn't reach out for them at the time ,but i asked a friend to post up that i still wanted them so i wouldn't miss out on them but i guess i did anyway. no harm, no foul, i shouldn't have slipped.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: just dropping in to say whats up Colorado

and Cipie best of luck to you homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The broncos dident look to good. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2007, 08:24 AM~9451525
> *The broncos dident look to good. :angry:
> *


THE BRONCO'S SUCK THIS YEAR, THEY WORSE THEN THE RAIDERS :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2007, 07:24 AM~9451525
> *The broncos dident look to good. :angry:
> *


Yea them muthafuckaz pissed me off!!! :angry: I can barely watch them anymore!!! And believe me I like them muthafuckaz but damn... I almost wish we would've kept Plummer, atleast we were scrapping into the playoffs wit' him!!! And the Defense sucks ass too!!! Im tired of seeing Champ get burned, and I don't even know about Dre Bly? I thought they were suppose to be shut down corners? But itz not all there fault we can't even stop the run!!! Fuk it!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 13 2007, 11:56 PM~9450383
> *:wave: just dropping in to say whats up Colorado
> 
> and Cipie best of luck to you homie  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CHRIS!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

YEAH!!!! How about them TEXANS :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 14 2007, 09:31 AM~9452062
> *YEAH!!!! How about them TEXANS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 14 2007, 09:31 AM~9452062
> *YEAH!!!! How about them TEXANS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 14 2007, 07:35 AM~9451565
> *THE BRONCO'S SUCK THIS YEAR, THEY WORSE THEN THE RAIDERS :cheesy:
> *



:uh: I THINK THAT IS SOME MAJOR EXAGERATION THERE HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2007, 02:05 PM~9453437
> *:uh:  I THINK THAT IS SOME MAJOR EXAGERATION THERE HOMIE! :angry:
> *


DIDN'T THE RAIDERS BEAT THE BRONCO'S?????????? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 14 2007, 12:10 PM~9453461
> *DIDN'T THE RAIDERS BEAT THE BRONCO'S?????????? :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

They played twice and they split!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO?????* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 14 2007, 04:26 PM~9454706
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO????? :biggrin:
> *


Whut It Dew Chuck!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Goodtimes
http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/nj...gFLV2XtW7MRTD0a


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

some more CO Riders
http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/6c...x9p2IkXUi5J1Qwa
http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/GW...5gKVOAGrF55B8tg


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 14 2007, 05:34 PM~9455563
> *whats good Roy?
> *


What up Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A special thanks to our Soldados http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/mq...wKEo4Zs5gRkA1WI
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to Mayhem for the Link :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/6D...THdMYGNWfZKED0V


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's some funny shit


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 14 2007, 06:06 PM~9455744
> *http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/6D...THdMYGNWfZKED0V
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The GOODTIMES one had me laughing out loud and my kids were looking at me all weird.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Ivan
http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/e5...Qnfy67HjQBPZa6u


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy i think you got too much time on your hands .


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 14 2007, 05:06 PM~9455395
> *Merry Christmas from Goodtimes
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/nj...gFLV2XtW7MRTD0a
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... AND EVERY OTHER RIDER
WHATS NEW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 14 2007, 06:18 PM~9455483
> *some more CO Riders
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/6c...x9p2IkXUi5J1Qwa
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/GW...5gKVOAGrF55B8tg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/s5...6h9J4a5tcVQCYCx


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 14 2007, 06:18 PM~9455483
> *some more CO Riders
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/6c...x9p2IkXUi5J1Qwa
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/GW...5gKVOAGrF55B8tg
> *



LMAO, that's some funny shit. Big ups to you ROy for making me laugh after a shitty week! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 12:41 AM~9457884
> *LMAO, that's some funny shit. Big ups to you ROy for making me laugh after a shitty week!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know how we do it dog it's all about letting the  Roll


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:41 AM~9457881
> *http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/s5...6h9J4a5tcVQCYCx
> *



You ROLLERZ how to do the CAN-CAN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:43 AM~9457891
> *you know how we do it dog it's all about letting the  ROll
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's some funny ass shit I been on there almost all day,leave it up to Mayhem to come up with that shit.....
Big ups to Dirty for getting the perfect pic :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I knew you would like that fucker Sean,Rich looks hilarious


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oh btw I decided against using that fucked up pic of you tony took


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

It's funny cause one of the DM's in Denver made a similar thing with me and my boss. It was an elf one though, check it out.

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1381234135


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:47 AM~9457904
> *I knew you would like that fucker Sean,Rich looks hilarious
> *



Yeah he does, he looks like he is really getting into it!. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 12:48 AM~9457908
> *It's funny cause one of the DM's in Denver made a similar thing with me and my boss. It was an elf one though, check it out.
> 
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1381234135
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that shits funny,looks like you're consetrating on getting tha groove :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:48 AM~9457907
> *oh btw I decided against using that fucked up pic of you tony took
> *



Appreciate it homie, that was a fucked up picture. I looked like I was retarded. :roflmao: 

Focker Tony! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:52 AM~9457916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that shits funny,looks like you're consetrating on getting tha groove :biggrin:
> *



I was concentrating, but I couldn't get it. The only dance I know is Lean Like A Cholo. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/oj...iYoFEdnZJjZolcX
:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, PROPER DOS

What's good homie? You ready to trade in the sand for some snow? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:59 AM~9457933
> *http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/oj...iYoFEdnZJjZolcX
> :0
> *



Fe was wearing that shirt last night! :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crqackin colorado iam almost home get tha bbq out and tha pistos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, CHUCKIEBOY63
You fuckers ready to hit home I know what you two been doing in Iraq.....

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/RN...hF4hciqVHIUh0Fr
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 AM~9457948
> *Fe was wearing that shirt last night! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 02:02 AM~9457953
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, CHUCKIEBOY63
> You fuckers ready to hit home I know what you two been doing in Iraq.....
> ...


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 12:59 AM~9457935
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good homie? You ready to trade in the sand for some snow? :biggrin:
> *


*BEEN READY HOMIE....ITS ALMOST THAT TIME!!! CANT FUCKEN WAIT EITHER!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

click the links wrinkles and chuck


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 15 2007, 02:05 AM~9457961
> *BEEN READY HOMIE....ITS ALMOST THAT TIME!!! CANT FUCKEN WAIT EITHER!!!
> *



We need to get together and have big ass party! co*RO*nas, c*RO*wn, and some pat*RO*n! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 01:08 AM~9457968
> *We need to get together and have big ass party! coROnas, cROwn, and some patROn! :thumbsup:
> *


  and BudweiseOn Ice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:10 AM~9457974
> *  and BudweiseOn Ice
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 02:10 AM~9457974
> *  and BudweiseOn Ice
> *



:0 

:biggrin: Almost forgot about the Budweiser! :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

hahaha very fun roy ill see tha goodtimers and tha rest of tha colorado riders in about 5 to 10 days


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 AM~9457949
> *wus crqackin colorado iam almost home get tha bbq out and tha pistos
> *


*LIKE THAT ESE...YOU IN ROUTE ALREADY FUCKER!!!! "WHAT ABOUT ME FUCKER"!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 02:10 AM~9457974
> *  and Budweise<span style='color:gray'>GOODTIMES :biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 01:14 AM~9457989
> *GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, coROna, cROwn, and patROn =
> GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you fuckers aren't gonna be able to handle your liquor when you get back,it's been too long.
I remember when I got out of Folsom I got all tore up off 1 40 of Old English.......that was 4 years though :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 15 2007, 01:12 AM~9457981
> *hahaha very fun roy ill see tha goodtimers and tha rest of tha colorado riders in about 5 to 10 days
> *


*MUST BE NICE, AND ME AND MANIAC WILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU GUYS CABRON........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:17 AM~9457997
> *you fuckers aren't gonna be able to handle your liquor when you get back,it's been too long.
> I remember when I got out of Folsom I got all tore up off 1 40 of Old English.......that was 4 years though :0
> *


*FOO, YOU STILL GET TORE UP OFF OF ONE 40 OZ......WHO YOU FOOLING!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 15 2007, 02:21 AM~9458009
> *FOO, YOU STILL GET TORE UP OFF OF ONE 40 OZ......WHO YOU FOOLING!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 15 2007, 01:21 AM~9458009
> *FOO, YOU STILL GET TORE UP OFF OF ONE 40 OZ......WHO YOU FOOLING!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i been practicing dow :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 01:14 AM~9457989
> *GOODTIMERS, ROLLERZ, MOST HATED, TRADITIONS, X, coROna, cROwn, patROn, and budweiseR On ice =
> GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


*I GOTTA SECOND THAT...............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:23 AM~9458014
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i been practicing dow :biggrin:
> *


*JK FOOLIO.....I KNOW YOU CAN POUND WITH THE BEST OF THEM.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we waiting to get this shit started dog let me know when you fockers are done having happytime with the wifeys and lets have GOODTIMES with the homies :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:32 AM~9458038
> *we waiting to get this shit started dog let me know when you fockers are done having happytime with the wifeys and lets have GOODTIMES with the homies :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE...GOTTA SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILIA FIRST HOMIE....BUT YOU KNOW WHEN THAT TIME COMES AROUND ITS ON AND CRACKEN FOR THE GOODTIMERS........TTMFT WE GO GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 15 2007, 01:40 AM~9458056
> *YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE...GOTTA SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILIA FIRST HOMIE....BUT YOU KNOW WHEN THAT TIME COMES AROUND ITS ON AND CRACKEN FOR THE GOODTIMERS........TTMFT WE GO GOODTIMES CC
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ... WHATS UP TO EVERYONE...
YO THOSE VIDEO CLIPS ARE SO FUNNY ASS SHIT, I LAUGHED SO HARD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Clean ass ride any plans for it this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!! Glad to see everyone in a good mood!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes,What up Fe I left you a message the other day and you didn't return my call.PM on that if you have the details


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy!!! Jus' Chillen hoping it warms up today!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 08:44 AM~9458717
> *Clean ass ride any plans for it this year?
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks try to hit a few more shows got to replate some stuff for 2008 got some different wheels made


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 AM~9458777
> *Whut Up Roy!!! Jus' Chillen hoping it warms up today!!!
> *


Me too gotta get to shopping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 AM~9458779
> *thanks try to hit a few more shows got to replate some stuff for 2008 got some different wheels made
> *


It don't get any cleaner than that!
You going with Masterpiece again or is it top secret? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 09:59 AM~9458784
> *Me too gotta get to shopping
> *


I already did most of that... :biggrin: I need to keep working on my car though!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 12:59 AM~9457933
> *http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/oj...iYoFEdnZJjZolcX
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The real dancing with the STARS. Your crazy ROy. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 09:02 AM~9458792
> *I already did most of that... :biggrin:  I need to keep working on my car though!!!
> *


Are you gonna repaint the whole thing or just the clip?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:03 AM~9458797
> *Are you gonna repaint the whole thing or just the clip?
> *


Repainting the whole thing!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 15 2007, 09:02 AM~9458795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: The real dancing with the STARS. Your crazy ROy. Thanks for the laughs.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 AM~9458790
> *It don't get any cleaner than that!
> You going with Masterpiece again or is it top secret? :0
> *


 masterpiece chrome with gold engraving cold hard cash engraved on the dish i will try to get some pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, fesboogie, Switchmaster, JOHNJOHN, cold hard cash
Is this John from Mi Gente's? :scrutinize:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

ROy I'll call you when I get to the shop.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 15 2007, 09:06 AM~9458812
> *ROy I'll call you when I get to the shop.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 15 2007, 09:05 AM~9458807
> *masterpiece  chrome with gold engraving cold hard cash engraved on the dish i will try to get some pics
> *


Big ups on that car homie,one of Colorados best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As for me I think imma just get some patterns layed in mine this year then start a frame off next year with new paint and guts


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:10 AM~9458826
> *As for me I think imma just get some patterns layed in mine this year then start a frame off next year with new paint and guts
> *



I got the sick plug on that ROy. I can get you a real good deal, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 09:10 AM~9458826
> *As for me I think imma just get some patterns layed in mine this year then start a frame off next year with new paint and guts
> *


 you got you one bas ass 62 hope to see it real soon if you need anything let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 09:14 AM~9458844
> *I got the sick plug on that ROy. I can get you a real good deal, let me know if you are interested.
> *


I already have someone in mind dog,I appreciate the offer though.
If it falls through I'll definately hit you up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:08 AM~9458822
> *Big ups on that car homie,one of Colorados best
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:16 AM~9458855
> *I already have someone in mind dog,I appreciate the offer though.
> If it falls through I'll definately hit you up
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Chris!!! From my understanding now, homeboy is keeping it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 15 2007, 09:16 AM~9458851
> *you got you one bas ass 62  hope to see it real soon if you need anything let me know
> *


Thanks dog it's nowhere near the level of that sexy ass ride you have but definately a Good start and a Good asset for Colorado.I'm thinking of probably hopping it before I do a frame off(the frame is fully wrapped)
Maybe in 2 years it will be sitting besides your on jack stands  :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 09:17 AM~9458857
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 what up where have you been hidding :cheesy:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 09:20 AM~9458869
> *Thanks dog it's nowhere near the level of that sexy ass ride you have but definately a Good start and a Good asset for Colorado.I'm thinking of probably hopping it before I do a frame off(the frame is fully wrapped)
> Maybe in 2 years it will be sitting besides your on jack stands   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool, thanks Fes. what up Roy, Sean, all the CO Ridaz.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 15 2007, 09:40 AM~9458960
> *cool, thanks Fes. what up Roy, Sean, all the CO Ridaz.
> *


What up Chris,get your shit lifted yet homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is it Grocery Wharehouse this year?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no not yet, i had a surgical procedure yesterday for my kidneys, so i have to put the "lifts" on hold for a week or two. i have to go to Denver next week to finish the two-step procedure so it might not be untill right after Christmas.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no not yet, i had a surgical procedure yesterday for my kidneys, so i have to put the "lifts" on hold for a week or two. i have to go to Denver next week to finish the two-step procedure so it might not be untill right after Christmas.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no not yet, i had a surgical procedure yesterday for my kidneys, so i have to put the "lifts" on hold for a week or two. i have to go to Denver next week to finish the two-step procedure so it might not be untill right after Christmas.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry for threpeats, the damn computer jacked up on me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 15 2007, 10:03 AM~9459043
> *sorry for threpeats, the damn computer jacked up on me.
> *


get well soon homie,these streets aint going nowhere


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS GOING DOWN COLORADO .........WHAT IT DEW!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ghettofabulous back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats up felix! Heading up 2 springs might hit u up! u gonna be at the shop?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cipie how you doing dog?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:55 AM~9459019
> *So is it Grocery Wharehouse this year?
> *


Grocery Warehouse it is!!! :biggrin: 
Whut do you think Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 12:10 PM~9459369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:37 PM~9459719
> *Grocery Warehouse it is!!!  :biggrin:
> Whut do you think Saturdays or Sundays?
> *


I think we should hit it up Saturdays so we can blend in with the other rides.If we went there on Sunday and just Lowriders....you know the 1 time will be called


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:38 PM~9459726
> *Is that you Roy?
> *


Yeah back in 94 with my first Low :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:39 PM~9459734
> *I think we should hit it up Saturdays so we can blend in with the other rides.If we went there on Sunday and just Lowriders....you know the 1 time will be called
> *


Yea your right about that!!! Saturday's sound good to me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:41 PM~9459742
> *Yeah back in 94 with my first Low :0
> *


Damn homie!!! thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn look at you now wit' da tight ass deuce!!! Done came a long way, huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:43 PM~9459754
> *Damn homie!!! thatz whatz up!!!
> *


Been a G-body guy forever,kinda miss em now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:44 PM~9459760
> *Damn look at you now wit' da tight ass deuce!!! Done came a long way, huh?
> *


Not even half way to where I want to be but yeah it's been a trip. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:44 PM~9459762
> *Been a G-body guy forever,kinda miss em now
> *


Don't get me wrong I luv Impalas more than anything, but I feel I'll always have a G-body stashed somewhere no matter what!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:50 PM~9459791
> *Don't get me wrong I luv Impalas more than anything, but I feel I'll always have a G-body stashed somewhere no matter what!!!
> *


Yeah me too after the Deuce is finished I think imma get another LS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Nathan,how you been doggie?
5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, fesboogie, nathand, majjr001


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wuts good Colorado Ridaz?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:52 PM~9459798
> *Yeah me too after the Deuce is finished I think imma get another LS
> *


Yea I luv the Cutty's, but there's something about LS's I just want one, but I don't want another project!!! :no:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Dec 15 2007, 01:53 PM~9459810
> *Wuts good Colorado Ridaz?
> *


Whut It Dew?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9459828
> *Yea I luv the Cutty's, but there's something about LS's I just want one, but I don't want another project!!! :no:
> *


Yeah I know,I don't want another project either a lot of people are gonna shit talk this year cause I bought my shit ,but it's been a long road and I aint even half way there.....and if someone went through this ..








^They'd think twice too....well I'm off to be secret Santa have a GOOD one fellas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 02:03 PM~9459849
> *Yeah I know,I don't want another project either a lot of people are gonna shit talk this year cause I bought my shit ,but it's been a long road and I aint even half way there.....and if someone went through this ..
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you right about that!!! :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Some homie on layitlow just sent me these pics of my car so I thought I'd share them


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2007, 01:37 PM~9459719
> *Grocery Warehouse it is!!!  :biggrin:
> Whut do you think Saturdays or Sundays?
> *


SATURDAYS WOULD BR THE WAY TO GO WHEN EVERY BODY IS THERE AND SHOW THE UNITY OF ALL CO THEN THE PARK ON SUNDAYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 15 2007, 04:35 PM~9460516
> *SATURDAYS WOULD BR THE WAY TO GO WHEN EVERY BODY IS THERE AND SHOW THE UNITY OF ALL CO THEN THE PARK ON SUNDAYS
> *


let me know I'll gas up the elco and roll up there on a saturday to hit that cruise


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 01:03 PM~9459849
> *Yeah I know,I don't want another project either a lot of people are gonna shit talk this year cause I bought my shit ,but it's been a long road and I aint even half way there.....and if someone went through this ..
> 
> 
> ...


KNOWBODY IS GONNA CARE IF YOU BOUGHT OR BUILD YOUR RIDE CAUSE YOURE A COOL GUY AND THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF. I MEET YOU AND WATCHED THE WAY YOU TREAT THE RIDER WITH JUST WIRE RIMS WHEN WE WERE LOOKING AT THE CARS TOGETHER. AND YOU DONT COME OFF AS THINKING YOU ARE BETTER THAN ANYONE. SO IT DONT MATTER IF YOU BUY ARE BUILD AS LONG AS YOU HAVE FUN WHEN YOU CRUZING AND I KNOW YOU LIKE TO DO. :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'M STILL SAD EVERYTIME YOU POST THAT PICTURE, THE AFTER PICTURE AND PRODUCT CAME OUT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 03:51 PM~9460559
> *let me know I'll gas up the elco and roll up there on a saturday to hit that cruise
> *


YOU WERE ON TILL THE LAST MINUTE
:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 05:24 PM~9460741
> *YOU WERE ON TILL THE LAST MINUTE
> :roflmao:
> *


Hell no when I posted this I'd already been at work for like 15 minutes


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

cold hard cash, PROPER DOS

What up Glen and ROy!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SEAN DID FE GET AHOLD OF YOU TODAY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 15 2007, 09:23 PM~9461857
> *SEAN DID FE GET AHOLD OF YOU TODAY
> *


Yes Sir, still waiting on the email. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

CAUSE THAT SHIT IS A STEAL


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 08:19 PM~9461828
> *cold hard cash, PROPER DOS
> 
> What up Glen and ROy!
> *


 what up sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9461862
> *CAUSE THAT SHIT IS A STEAL
> *


Especially if the deal is as descibed :0 I will have struck gold! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2007, 09:19 PM~9462199
> *Especially if the deal is as descibed :0  I will have struck gold! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 
pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9462232
> *:scrutinize:
> pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, plague
What up Larry and Fellipa


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9462408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, plague
> What up Larry and Felipa
> *


Not much just chillin whats up Roy how you been?? Whats cracken phillipa?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:08 PM~9462408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, plague
> What up Larry and Felipa
> *


WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU, I KNOW YOU WANT TO HIT THEM STREETS IN THE WINTER :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9462419
> *Not much just chillin whats up Roy how you been?? Whats cracken phillipa?
> *


BOUT TO EAT ME A NICE ASS BURGER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I can never get that name right :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 11:11 PM~9462425
> *BOUT TO EAT ME A NICE ASS BURGER :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that burger and get some Mexican food :cheesy: Shit I'm ready to hit them streets right now big homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:12 PM~9462434
> *Damn I can never get that name right :biggrin:
> *


Hey Roy let me know when you hit the warehouse but when it's big so I can gas up the elco and drive it down there to go cruise :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:13 PM~9462436
> *Fuck that burger and get some Mexican food :cheesy:  Shit I'm ready to hit them streets right now big homie
> *


TACO TIME,DEL TACO :biggrin: THATS ABOUT AS MEXICAN I CAN GET, I LIKE THAT MEAT MY WIFE HOOKS THAT UP ON THE GRILL SHE GETS IT FROM THE MEXICAN MARKET :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 11:15 PM~9462443
> *TACO TIME,DEL TACO :biggrin: THATS ABOUT AS MEXICAN I CAN GET, I LIKE THAT MEAT MY WIFE HOOKS THAT UP ON THE GRILL SHE GETS IT FROM THE MEXICAN MARKET :cheesy:
> *


I've never eaten at the del taco next time I go to Pueblo I'm gonna try it out what is taco time??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:14 PM~9462439
> *Hey Roy let me know when you hit the warehouse but when it's big so I can gas up the elco and drive it down there to go cruise :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


That place gets crazy packed homie,probably like 150-200 cars.If you're a car lover in general it's cool as hell...but I'll keep ya posted


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:16 PM~9462450
> *I've never eaten at the del taco next time I go to Pueblo I'm gonna try it out what is taco time??
> *


LIKE TACO MAKER, LOTS OF MEAT AND VERY GOOD I KNOW ITS AMERICAN MEXICAN FOOD AND NOT REAL MEXICAN FOOD BUT I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 10:15 PM~9462443
> *TACO TIME,DEL TACO :biggrin: THATS ABOUT AS MEXICAN I CAN GET, I LIKE THAT MEAT MY WIFE HOOKS THAT UP ON THE GRILL SHE GETS IT FROM THE MEXICAN MARKET :cheesy:
> *


Ranchera :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:17 PM~9462457
> *That place gets crazy packed homie,probably like 150-200 cars.If you're a car lover in general it's cool as hell...but I'll keep ya posted
> *


WHAT IS THIS PLACE YOU SPEAK OF :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462457
> *That place gets crazy packed homie,probably like 150-200 cars.If you're a car lover in general it's cool as hell...but I'll keep ya posted
> *


Damnnnn no shit like that fuck I don't care if it's lowriders mixed with hot rods and highrisers and euros it's better than whats going on down here do that and I'll go for sure Just don't hop on me I'll pull up chippin but thats it until I can maybe get another frame and wrap it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 11:19 PM~9462465
> *WHAT IS THIS PLACE YOU SPEAK OF :cheesy:
> *


It's a hang out in the Springs that people go kick it MOSTHATED is gonna go chill were not gonna invade because were not that deep but we'll make a nice impact


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2007, 10:18 PM~9462458
> *LIKE TACO MAKER, LOTS OF MEAT AND VERY GOOD I KNOW ITS AMERICAN MEXICAN FOOD AND NOT REAL MEXICAN FOOD BUT I LIKE IT :biggrin:
> *


I like Taco Bell better but I think it's because I got tired of it in Cali


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:22 PM~9462482
> *I like Taco Bell better but I think it's because I got tired of it in Cali
> *


So taco maker is a resteraunt?? Fuck we don't have shit where I live Taco Bell is a fucking treat when I go out of town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9462466
> *Damnnnn no shit like that fuck I don't care if it's lowriders mixed with hot rods and highrisers and euros it's better than whats going on down here do that and I'll go for sure Just don't hop on me I'll pull up chippin but thats it until I can maybe get another frame and wrap it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah homie mostly hot rods and classics,like I said if you're "car crazy" it's cool as fuck.Most low lows I've ever seen was when we showed up like 10 deep and there was like 6 or 7 others there.....I aint gonna hop on you doggie  ...But imma swang that shit before I go balls out on it  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:21 PM~9462477
> *It's a hang out in the Springs that people go kick it MOSTHATED is gonna go chill were not gonna invade because were not that deep but we'll make a nice impact
> *


Just seeing 3 trophy taking Low lows mobbing in is gonna be an invasion :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:26 PM~9462497
> *Yeah homie mostly hot rods and classics,like I said if you're "car crazy" it's cool as fuck.Most low lows I've ever seen was when we showed up like 10 deep and there was like 6 or 7 others there.....I aint gonna hop on you doggie  ...But imma swang that shit before I go balls out on it   :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I better take the 59 once also I'll go in the elco but maybe I can make a couple of trips up there. So have you played with the 62 does it hop good??I know it parks 3. I'm gonna find me a frame and start wrapping it and hop the elco a little possibly see what happens though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:28 PM~9462507
> *Just seeing 3 trophy taking Low lows mobbing in is gonna be an invasion :biggrin:
> *


Mucho Gusto On the Props and respect you've given us bro it means alot :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:28 PM~9462508
> *Maybe I better take the 59 once also I'll go in the elco but maybe I can make a couple of trips up there. So have you played with the 62 does it hop good??I know it parks 3. I'm gonna find me a frame and start wrapping it and hop the elco a little possibly see what happens though
> *


The Deuce stands a mean 3 on either side,even on flat ground(well when it had shocks)I broke a shock standing a 3 the first day I tried.As far as hopping goes it needs more batteries and the front switch needs to be replaced but it's got a polished Adel to the nose with half inch lines and two squares to the rear with a frame wrap and reinforced a-arm,trailing arms,rear end ....I'm sure it wont buckle  
It would be nice to see that Elco tucked in hitting a few inches :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:30 PM~9462521
> *Mucho Gusto On the Props and respect you've given us bro it means alot :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


it's only deserved dog,you fools are firme as fuck tambien...I got a feeling 08 is gonna be the shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:38 PM~9462562
> *it's only deserved dog,you fools are firme as fuck tambien...I got a feeling 08 is gonna be the shit
> *


You should of hit me up last year after the Denver show we could have cruised together but this year Phillipa said he's coming down and wants to cruise maybe we can all get together and bust a big ass lineup and cruise hard as fuck homie???????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9462587
> *You should of hit me up last year after the Denver show we could have cruised together but this year Phillipa said he's coming down and wants to cruise maybe we can all get together and bust a big ass lineup and cruise hard as fuck homie???????
> *


I'm down.That's the best part of going to Denver....Gotta cruise that strip!!!!!!!
Me and the wife been going for 5 years straight ever since I came to CO  
Gotta say it has got to be one of the best besides the old whittier in Los and Central in Phoenix


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:46 PM~9462607
> *I'm down.That's the best part of going to Denver....Gotta cruise that strip!!!!!!!
> Me and the wife been going for 5 years straight ever since I came to CO
> Gotta say it has got to be one of the best besides the old whittier in Los and Central in Phoenix
> *


Hell yeah it's a killer crusie a guy just has to steer clear of crazy drivers and the cops man


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Traditions??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP FE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 11:55 PM~9462665
> *Whats up Traditions??
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 15 2007, 11:56 PM~9462669
> *WHATS UP FE
> *


Sorry I have to ask but what is FE or who is FE??


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup Rich, You gonna do that thing tomorrow for me? :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 15 2007, 11:58 PM~9462685
> *Sup Rich, You gonna do that thing tomorrow for me? :dunno:
> *


AS SOON AS I GET AT HIM DOG


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:58 PM~9462682
> *Sorry I have to ask but what is FE or who is FE??
> *


Fe is me , and me is Fe. J/K sounds like Dr Suess huh. FE is short for Felix


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 16 2007, 12:00 AM~9462702
> *Fe is me , and me is Fe. J/K sounds like Dr Suess huh. FE is short for Felix
> *


Thanks for clearing that up FE :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9462709
> *Thanks for clearing that up FE :biggrin:
> *


Is all good homie. What's the weather like there in LJ?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 15 2007, 10:59 PM~9462693
> *AS SOON AS I GET AT HIM DOG
> *


Kewl thanks homie, try your hardest before it turns.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9462716
> *Is all good homie. What's the weather like there in LJ?
> *


It's like 16 degrees the snow is clearing up though


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS GOING DOWN COLORADO, ITS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE RIDERS GETTING TOGETHER AND MAKING SHIT HAPPEN IN COLORADO AS ONE. THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ENJOYING THE 'LIFESTYLE" AND SHOWING YOUR PRIDE WHEN YOU RIDE HOMIE'S..WELL GOODTIMES CC "IRAQ" IS OFFICIALLY SHUTTING DOWN AND WE SHOULD HAVE SOME GOODTIMERS HITTEN COLORADO BY THE END OF THIS WEEK AND THE REST OF US RIGHT BEHIND THEM. WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU AND WE CANT WAIT TO REJOIN OUR FAMILIA AND FELLOW GOODTIMERS. 2008 IS GONNA BE A BIG YEAR FOR COLORADO IN GENERAL AND IM JUST HAPPY TO SEE THAT GOODTIMES CC IS A PART OF THAT MOVEMENT. LOWRIDING WILL NEVER DIE OUT OR GET OLD, IT JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER AS THE YEARS COME......SEE YOU VATOS SOON, WEITHER ON THE BLVD, PARK, SHOW, HOP, OR A KICK BACK. THE GOODTIMERS WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND CONTINIUE TO REPRESENT "FULLTIME" AND WE WONT SETTLE FOR NOTHING LESS..........SEE YOU HOMIE'S SOON!!!!

GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" CHAPTER
CHUCKS....*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9462232
> *:scrutinize:
> pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *



That's what I'm talking about. I am still waiting for the email! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 15 2007, 11:46 PM~9462607
> *I'm down.That's the best part of going to Denver....Gotta cruise that strip!!!!!!!
> Me and the wife been going for 5 years straight ever since I came to CO
> Gotta say it has got to be one of the best besides the old whittier in Los and Central in Phoenix
> *


What about Central in Burque? That shit was sick a few years ago. It's kinda weak now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 16 2007, 01:29 AM~9463238
> *What about Central in Burque? That shit was sick a few years ago. It's kinda weak now.
> *


Never been but I heard it was popping too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean do you want to ride fifties today


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 16 2007, 02:29 AM~9463238
> *What about Central in Burque? That shit was sick a few years ago. It's kinda weak now.
> *


Damm right. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 16 2007, 02:29 AM~9463238
> *What about Central in Burque? That shit was sick a few years ago. It's kinda weak now.
> *


No doubt my bro told me about it and it was poppin hard is what I heard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 16 2007, 11:24 AM~9464092
> *Damm right. :biggrin:
> *


whats up? do you want to drink some beers today??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2007, 10:35 AM~9463900
> *sean do you want to ride fifties today
> *



Yeah call me or chirp me ******. I got my new plastics in and put the Las Vegas graphics on. I just need to put them on the bike now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9462587
> *You should of hit me up last year after the Denver show we could have cruised together but this year Phillipa said he's coming down and wants to cruise maybe we can all get together and bust a big ass lineup and cruise hard as fuck homie???????
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2007, 04:48 PM~9465982
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9466552
> *whats good Fes?
> *


Same ol' shit different day!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Since ROy was sharing a blast from the past i figured i would too.
My first lowrider
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 16 2007, 10:52 PM~9467225
> *Since ROy was sharing a blast from the past i figured i would too.
> My first lowrider
> :biggrin:
> ...



Damn K Dawg that's some old school shit there. Cotton for a display y todo.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Kev, you don't happen to have any pics of that sweet, green Grand Am next to your car do you? all i have is hard copies.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

if i am not mistaken that Grand Am is sittin' 3-wheel to the rear. thats kinda weird, you post that pic of your car, Fe, Rich and myself were talkin' about the Grand Am the other day, and Paul's Cavalier is in Fe's shop. its almost like the ghost of Wicked Wayz Past is lurking around. :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 16 2007, 09:52 PM~9467225
> *Since ROy was sharing a blast from the past i figured i would too.
> My first lowrider
> :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN :0 Looked good before they stole it huh Kev?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN IN COLORADO......."WHAT IT DEW"!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 17 2007, 03:24 PM~9470720
> *WHATS GOING DOWN IN COLORADO......."WHAT IT DEW"!!!!
> *



What's good Big Chucks??????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

Still waiting on my email


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SOUTHERNCOLOSUPEREVENTS


WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SOUTHERNCOLOSUPEREVENTS


WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SOUTHERNCOLOSUPEREVENTS



DONT FORGET TO REP YOUR CLUB ON THE MYSPACE PAGE...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP DIRTY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Larry?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Larry are those your glasses under the mask????? :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 17 2007, 05:52 PM~9471483
> *Hey Larry are those your glasses under the mask????? :roflmao:
> *


Yeah fucker I thought nobody would notice damn I fucked up  Whats cracken curiousdos :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2007, 05:27 PM~9471350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Someone would have to be dumb to try and steal Larrys rides with the heat hes packing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 17 2007, 07:04 PM~9471917
> *Someone would have to be dumb to try and steal Larrys rides with the heat hes packing :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Ivan how you been homie??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on Larry i'm just freezing over here in wyoming I'm thinking about maybe moving to Springs were it's better weather than this.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 17 2007, 08:19 PM~9473014
> *Whats going on Larry i'm just freezing over here in wyoming I'm thinking about maybe moving to Springs were it's better weather than this.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2007, 04:46 PM~9471446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice Calendar :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 17 2007, 09:19 PM~9473014
> *Whats going on Larry i'm just freezing over here in wyoming I'm thinking about maybe moving to Springs were it's better weather than this.
> *


Damn Springs weather is nicer than where your at than it's cold over there


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2007, 04:46 PM~9471446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie?
damn that mask looks alot more scary with you straped 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 17 2007, 03:14 PM~9470962
> *What's good Big Chucks??????
> *


*NADA HOMIE, JUST GETTING LISTO TO HEAD BACK TO COLORADO!!! WILL BE HAVING A WELCOME HOME VOLO IN THE SPRINGS, ILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED ON WHEN AND WHERE ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN AT!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 17 2007, 08:19 PM~9473014
> *Whats going on Larry i'm just freezing over here in wyoming I'm thinking about maybe GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 18 2007, 01:59 AM~9475147
> *whats up homie?
> damn that mask looks alot more scary with you straped
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Big CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? how does it feel getting back to work after such a long vacation? hit me up later homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 18 2007, 08:33 AM~9475680
> *what up Fes? how does it feel getting back to work after such a long vacation? hit me up later homie.
> *


It sucks!!! It felt like I never had vacation when I got back...Same ol' shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oooooohhh shit the bottom of page one well back to the top for Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to my niaguh KDAWG*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 18 2007, 06:15 PM~9479200
> *Happy Birthday to my niaguh KDAWG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9480134
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 18 2007, 06:15 PM~9479200
> *Happy Birthday to my niaguh KDAWG
> *


whats up old man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! Happy B-Day Kevin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kevin...how old are you now?23?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 09:30 PM~9481048
> *Happy Birthday Kevin...how old are you now?23?
> *


shit i wish
add 10


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 18 2007, 08:21 PM~9480515
> *whats up old man
> *


thanks rich


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2007, 09:24 PM~9480998
> *Whut up CO!!! Happy B-Day Kevin!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fe shoot me that quote in PM homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:30 PM~9481048
> *Happy Birthday Kevin...how old are you now?23?
> *



Happy 39th Birthday KDAWG


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* PROPER DOS*, mrrottontreetz

What's good Pimp?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 09:50 PM~9481219
> *Happy 39th Birthday KDAWG
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean just getting ready to get my sleep on,what you up to dog?
Anything new with New Years?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:52 PM~9481246
> *What up Sean just getting ready to get  my sleep on,what you up to dog?
> Anything new with New Years?
> *



Yeah I need to go to bed myself. Driving to Grand Junction tomorrow. :angry: 

But, Nah we have no firm plans in place. I would like to get every one together and have a big ass party, but I know that will be tough to do.

What about you guys?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

happy bday to kdawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 09:55 PM~9481274
> *Yeah I need to go to bed myself. Driving to Grand Junction tomorrow. :angry:
> 
> But, Nah we have no firm plans in place. I would like to get every one together and have a big ass party, but I know that will be tough to do.
> ...


Shit we was ready tp pack up and hit the road to Pueblo to party with you Foolios :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS GOING ON ROY ALMOST HOME MAYBE ILL BE HOME THIS WEEKEND :dunno: GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN I GET IN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 09:57 PM~9481294
> *happy bday to kdawg
> *


Ready to get drunk Fucker? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9481307
> *WUS GOING ON ROY ALMOST HOME MAYBE ILL BE HOME THIS WEEKEND  :dunno: GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN I GET IN
> *


Do that homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:57 PM~9481296
> *Shit we was ready tp pack up and hit the road to Pueblo to party with you Foolios :cheesy:
> *



If you and GOODTIMES are really down to party and go live, I'll send a Navi stretch up there to pick you guys up, and take you home whenever you're ready :biggrin: 

I'm sure PURE LUXURY will hook it up with a discount 4 me, ha Tone? :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9481311
> *Ready to get drunk Fucker? :0
> *


LET ME DO THA THANG WITH THA WIFEY FIRST THEN ILL BE READY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 10:01 PM~9481324
> *If you and GOODTIMES are really down to party and go live, I'll send a Navi stretch up there to pick you guys up, and take you home whenever you're ready :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure PURE LUXURY will hook it up with a discount 4 me, ha Tone? :cheesy:
> *


If you're serio bout the ride GOODTIMES is there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 10:04 PM~9481370
> *LET ME DO THA THANG WITH THA WIFEY FIRST THEN ILL BE READY :biggrin:
> *


So give you 2-3 minutes?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 10:01 PM~9481324
> *If you and GOODTIMES are really down to party and go live, I'll send a Navi stretch up there to pick you guys up, and take you home whenever you're ready :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure PURE LUXURY will hook it up with a discount 4 me, ha Tone? :cheesy:
> *


WHAAAAAT! PARTY WITH ROLLERZ  SHIT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9481405
> *So give you 2-3 minutes?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NAW DOGG LONGER THAN THAT FUCKER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 11:05 PM~9481379
> *If you're serio bout the ride GOODTIMES is there for sure :biggrin:
> *



I'm Serio about the ride Pimp, that's on the RO!  

Let me get with Tone, get a firm plan, and get back to U tomorROw.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:05 PM~9481379
> *If you're serio bout the ride GOODTIMES is there for sure :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DAY ARE WE TALKIN ABOUT TO GO PARTY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 11:13 PM~9481447
> *NAW DOGG LONGER THAN THAT FUCKER :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



I dunno about that one.:dunno: 

If I were gone that long I'd be a 2 pumper and I'd be done. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 11:09 PM~9481413
> *WHAAAAAT! PARTY WITH ROLLERZ    SHIT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 10:17 PM~9481502
> *I dunno about that one.:dunno:
> 
> If I were gone that long I'd be a 2 pumper and I'd be done. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 09:50 PM~9481219
> *Happy 39th Birthday KDAWG
> *


hey now i am only 33 fockers
:roflmao:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2007, 09:57 PM~9481294
> *happy bday to kdawg
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 18 2007, 10:05 PM~9481379
> *If you're serio bout the ride GOODTIMES is there for sure :biggrin:
> *


\

PARTY AT MY HOUSE "NEW YEARS"


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 18 2007, 11:37 PM~9481665
> *\
> 
> PARTY AT MY HOUSE "NEW YEARS"
> *



:uh: Answer your phone focker! :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry homie, HAPPY LATE B-DAY KEV. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!! How was your B-Day Kev?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY... WHAT UP CO. 
WHATS UP RIDERZ... HOW IS EVERYONES WEEK GOING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Co? Got damnit I'm drunk as a muther fockker impala63 had to pick me up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9487732
> *whats up Co? Got damnit I'm drunk as a muther fockker impala63 had to pick me up
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9487732
> *whats up Co? Got damnit I'm drunk as a muther fockker impala63 had to pick me up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 19 2007, 09:25 PM~9488927
> *HOME SWEET HOME
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up lil nukka


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!!!! RO In the House :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *greenmerc77, RO4LIFE 719*

What's good GOODTIMER? What's good ROLLERZ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Not much bro....im just a little fucked up.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 19 2007, 10:27 PM~9488949
> *DAMN!!!! RO In the House  :biggrin:
> *



GT in tha houze too!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what you upto


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 19 2007, 10:28 PM~9488959
> *Not much bro....im just a little fucked up.
> *



Damn ur fucked up, Larry's fucked up, did I miss the invite? :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9488943
> *what up lil nukka
> *



Go on the family page, I left you a message....................... :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 19 2007, 10:34 PM~9489019
> *Go on the family page, I left you a message....................... :roflmao:
> *



now check it


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 19 2007, 09:25 PM~9488927
> *HOME SWEET HOME
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9487732
> *whats up Co? Got damnit I'm drunk as a muther fockker impala63 had to pick me up
> *


 :0 DON'T BE PISSING ON PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2007, 10:50 AM~9484091
> *Whut Up Everyone!!! How was your B-Day Kev?
> *


it was cool homie
just went to HOOTERS with fe, orlando, carol, and amanda


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 19 2007, 07:10 AM~9483031
> *sorry homie, HAPPY LATE B-DAY KEV. :biggrin:
> *


thanks chris
how you feeling?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HAPPY B-DAY K-DAWG......*

*ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMERS........*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 20 2007, 03:49 AM~9490726
> *HAPPY B-DAY K-DAWG......
> 
> ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMERS........
> ...


Looking Good


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am doing as good as i can be for now Kev, thanks for asking. its just frustrating when you can't do anything to make it better and you just have to wait for the doctors to make it right. after next week it will all be back to normal and pain free, hopefully. :uh:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 20 2007, 02:49 AM~9490726
> *HAPPY B-DAY K-DAWG......
> 
> ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMERS........
> ...


DAMN Chucks, That bitch is sexy as hell. Can't wait to see that shit on the streets.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE SOON. CHUCKS WHATS HAPPENIN. BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO GET THE HELL OUTTAA HERE PRETTY SOON.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 20 2007, 03:49 AM~9490726
> *HAPPY B-DAY K-DAWG......
> 
> ITS ALMOST THAT TIME GOODTIMERS........
> ...


Luvin' the trey!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 20 2007, 08:04 AM~9491151
> *i am doing as good as i can be for now Kev, thanks for asking. its just frustrating when you can't do anything to make it better and you just have to wait for the doctors to make it right. after next week it will all be back to normal and pain free, hopefully. :uh:
> *


Damn homie, I thought you was already done wit' that whole situation... Hope you get better dogg, If you guys need anything let me know...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO FROM TRADITIONS GOT SOME PICS TODAY MORE TO COME





































TRADITIONS READY TO ROLL RAIN,SNOW OR SHINE ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 

LOOKS WHOS BACK


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

its a lomg story Fes. i thought i was done with it as well. good lookin' out though, i truly appreciate it homie.  how do you like the pics of the ride? Rich caught me as i pulled into the driveway. i couldn't help myself, i had to take it up and down the street ( breakin' the thin whites in) you know how we do.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 04:07 PM~9493989
> *TRADITIONS READY TO ROLL RAIN,SNOW OR SHINE ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> 
> LOOKS WHOS BACK
> ...


Lets Roll


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 20 2007, 04:27 PM~9494105
> *its a lomg story Fes. i thought i was done with it as well. good lookin' out though, i truly appreciate it homie.  how do you like the pics of the ride? Rich caught me as i pulled into the driveway. i couldn't help myself, i had to take it up and down the street ( breakin' the thin whites in) you know how we do.
> *


The ride is lookin' good!!! You've put in alot of work!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 05:34 PM~9494650
> *Lets Roll
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me thatz not your Elco???


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 03:07 PM~9493989
> *WHATS UP CO FROM TRADITIONS GOT SOME PICS TODAY MORE TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN til the wheels fall off! If you tighten your knockoffs Rich then you wouldn't have that problem :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2007, 07:28 PM~9495663
> *Please tell me thatz not your Elco???
> *


That looks like his old blue one.Not the red elco.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2007, 06:28 PM~9495663
> *Please tell me thatz not your Elco???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that's what's up!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2007, 07:37 PM~9495760
> *That looks like his old blue one.Not the red  elco.
> *


Thank God!!! The red Elco is entirely too clean to be out in that kind of weather!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!
you ready for this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck Chuck that fucking Trey is killing em,you wanna trade? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KEV WHAT UP ROY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2007, 06:44 PM~9495825
> *Thank God!!! The red Elco is entirely too clean to be out in that kind of weather!!!
> *


 :yes: if it was his red Elco I'd have to go to his house and slap the teeth out of his mouth :0 
whats up MOST HATED, and the rest of the Colorado riders :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 20 2007, 07:37 PM~9495757
> *DAMN til the wheels fall off! If you tighten your knockoffs Rich then you wouldn't have that problem :biggrin:
> *


HOW DO YOU TIGHTEN THE KNOCK OFFS ON THE SUPREMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9496442
> *WHATS UP KEV WHAT UP ROY
> *


What up Rich,looking Good dog loving that 7Deuce Monte homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THANKS ROY ITS GO ON THE 1ST FOR THE GUTS CANT WAIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 07:48 PM~9496457
> *HOW DO YOU TIGHTEN THE KNOCK OFFS ON THE SUPREMES
> *


Very carefully?? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 07:51 PM~9496478
> *THANKS ROY ITS GO ON THE 1ST FOR THE GUTS CANT WAIT
> *


is that yours or your dads?
Are you going through Mayo's?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 20 2007, 08:52 PM~9496492
> *is that yours or your dads?
> Are you going through Mayo's?
> *


NO MINE AND D&T IS DOING IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 20 2007, 07:54 PM~9496512
> *NO MINE AND D&T IS DOING IT
> *


What's D&T?They reasonable?Good?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP COLORADO!!! WHAT IT DO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Always loved that body style since I watched Boulevard Nights :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 20 2007, 08:47 PM~9496450
> *:yes: if it was his red Elco I'd have to go to his house and slap the teeth out of his mouth :0
> whats up MOST HATED, and the rest of the Colorado riders :biggrin:
> *


Whats up?Come by for those cds. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 20 2007, 08:47 PM~9496450
> *:yes: if it was his red Elco I'd have to go to his house and slap the teeth out of his mouth :0
> whats up MOST HATED, and the rest of the Colorado riders :biggrin:
> *


if it was the red one I'd let you slap me :0 :0 :0 :0 but you know you seen me doing it in some rain though homie I ride all the time


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 20 2007, 08:57 PM~9496544
> *What's D&T?They reasonable?Good?
> *


REASONABLE RELIABLE AND GOOD WOULDNT GO ANY WHERE ELSE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2007, 10:01 PM~9481324
> *If you and GOODTIMES are really down to party and go live, I'll send a Navi stretch up there to pick you guys up, and take you home whenever you're ready :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure PURE LUXURY will hook it up with a discount 4 me, ha Tone? :cheesy:
> *



MY PHONE IS ON...U GOT 2 DIAL THE NUMBER..
:twak:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9497586
> *MY PHONE IS ON...U GOT 2 DIAL THE NUMBER..
> :twak:
> *



I did call you fool :angry: Can't help that you have selective answering.

Call me ******!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 20 2007, 09:01 PM~9496588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9496439
> *Fuck Chuck that fucking Trey is killing em,you wanna trade? :biggrin:
> *


*GRACIAS BIG ROY, BUT IM GOOD HOMIE WITH MY TRIZZLE....ALREADY DUMPING $$$$ INTO HER...SHE ABOUT TO GET HER CHONIES DONE HERE SHORTLY....MORE PICS COMMING SOON*  

*SEE YOU SOON......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 20 2007, 09:11 AM~9491749
> *DAMN Chucks, That bitch is sexy as hell. Can't wait to see that shit on the streets.
> *


*GRACIAS FELIX!!! I CANT WAIT EITHER HOMIE.....*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

CHUCK THE RIDE IS LOOKIN FIRME, HOMIE. CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND HIT THE STREETS. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN G-TIMERS AND ALL OF YOU OTHER FOOLS IN COLORADO.
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Rich. you ready to do the damn thang?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 21 2007, 01:42 AM~9499400
> *GRACIAS FELIX!!! I CANT WAIT EITHER HOMIE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 lovin that 63 to clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9497586
> *MY PHONE IS ON...U GOT 2 DIAL THE NUMBER..
> :twak:
> *


 what up big tone you got to turn on your phone :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 21 2007, 10:27 AM~9500666
> *what up big tone you got to turn on your phone :roflmao:
> *



Tell him Glen! :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9499390
> *GRACIAS BIG ROY, BUT IM GOOD HOMIE WITH MY TRIZZLE....ALREADY DUMPING $$$$ INTO HER...SHE ABOUT TO GET HER CHONIES DONE HERE SHORTLY....MORE PICS COMMING SOON
> 
> SEE YOU SOON......
> *


That's a sweet sixty-three :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 01:13 PM~9501791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Car!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2007, 12:37 PM~9501946
> *Beautiful Car!!!
> *


Thanks dog,I miss her


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 01:13 PM~9501791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Van!





























JK Focker!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:03 PM~9503862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love this '63, perfecto!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean? Hows it going Glen?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9504054
> *Whats up Sean? Hows it going Glen?
> *



Just got off work a lil early. It was starting to come down pretty good in Springs.

What are u up to Big L Dawg?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean hit me up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 06:32 PM~9504066
> *Just got off work a lil early. It was starting to come down pretty good in Springs.
> 
> What are u up to Big L Dawg?
> *


Just kicken it myself I got off of work at 4 and just trying to decide if I'm gonna do anything tonight or just stay home


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, *cold hard cash*

What's good Glen?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:33 PM~9504075
> *Just kicken it myself I got off of work at 4 and just trying to decide if I'm gonna do anything tonight or just stay home
> *



Any snow ur way?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 06:34 PM~9504084
> *Any snow ur way?
> *


dry as a whistle right now I heard like 2-5 inches tonight that sux it gets ugly on the weekend and nice during the workweek


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:35 PM~9504097
> *dry as a whistle right now I heard like 2-5 inches tonight that sux it gets ugly on the weekend and nice during the workweek
> *



That's shitt bRO. It was snowing pretty good in the Springs, kinda dry down to Pueblo, then in Pueblo started coming down pretty good, but it's not sticking to the roads, so it's all good! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2007, 06:33 PM~9504072
> *sean hit me up
> *



What's up lil ******! Just called u, went straight to VM. :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9504053
> *I love this '63, perfecto!
> *


Whats up to the BIG RO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Sean
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/514568540.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 07:15 PM~9504719
> *here ya go Sean
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/514568540.html
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 08:15 PM~9504719
> *here ya go Sean
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/514568540.html
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

Thanx ROy! 

Might have to settle for a HT for now. :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* kdawg32*

What's good Pimp? Busy ass day today, huh?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 08:07 PM~9505045
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Pimp? Busy ass day today, huh?
> *


hell yeah
ended up with 6 newbies
plus 2 new netspend
and 2 reloads


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 21 2007, 09:11 PM~9505085
> *hell yeah
> ended up with 6 newbies
> plus 2 new netspend
> ...



That's what's up! :biggrin: 

That makes 27 NC for the month. After 6 more = Bonus!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What the hell you talkin bout?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 08:16 PM~9505113
> *That's what's up! :biggrin:
> 
> That makes 27 NC for the month. After 6 more = Bonus!
> *


hell yeah
we can do that


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 08:18 PM~9505128
> *What the hell you talkin bout?
> *


its work ROy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 09:18 PM~9505128
> *What the hell you talkin bout?
> *



Work, it never rests :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, FIRMEX, kdawg32

What's good Cip Dawg?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 09:33 PM~9505224
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, FIRMEX, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Cip Dawg?
> *


WHAT UP! DOWN FOR A MINUTE! BROKE MY WRIST AT WORK LAST FRIDAY! IM GOOD THOUGH GONNA COLLECT THAT WORKMANS COMP!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Sean
http://modesto.craigslist.org/car/509725704.html


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719

U still down for Pueblo on New Years?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know it :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 10:06 PM~9505412
> *Here ya go Sean
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/car/509725704.html
> *



:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a good price :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG DIRTY, RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO 4 LIFE, BIG DIRTY*, PROPER DOS

Ahh shit we going live up in here! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP FOOLS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 10:11 PM~9505437
> *That's a good price  :0
> *



Hell yeah it is. Good Find. :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9505442
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, BIG DIRTY, PROPER DOS
> 
> Ahh shit we going live up in here! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 21 2007, 10:11 PM~9505438
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BIG DIRTY, RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...



What's good my bROtha from anotha motha! You gonna come party in the 719 for new years? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 10:10 PM~9505429
> *You know it :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 09:14 PM~9505461
> *What's good my bROtha from anotha motha! You gonna come party in the 719 for new years? :biggrin:
> *



I DONT KNOW!!!! :dunno: I'LL CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*

PM Sent


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 21 2007, 10:18 PM~9505486
> *I DONT KNOW!!!! :dunno: I'LL CHECK IT OUT.
> *



Don't be scared, there will be other Raider fans there. :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9505445
> *WHAT UP FOOLS
> *


sup dirty?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

R O L L L E R Z!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 21 2007, 10:25 PM~9505542
> *R O L L L E R Z!!!!
> *



In my world we spell it like this............................................



ROLLERZ!!!!


JK Focker! :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 09:27 PM~9505560
> *In my world we spell it like this............................................
> ROLLERZ!!!!
> JK Focker! :biggrin:
> *


i was exagerating the L

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.cars-on-line.com/34423.html


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 11:01 PM~9505846
> *
> http://www.cars-on-line.com/34423.html
> *



:0  I'm callin on this one first thing in the morning. This car is Beautiful!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9505960
> *:0   I'm callin on this one first thing in the morning. This car is Beautiful!
> *


I know I was like damn I woulda bought that if I didn't buy the pretty POS in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 10:22 PM~9505981
> *I know I was like damn I woulda bought that if I didn't buy the pretty POS in the garage :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP HOMEBOY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 21 2007, 11:05 PM~9506280
> *WUS SUP HOMEBOY
> *


What up homie ,we're getting ready to party down with Rollerz on New Years :biggrin: ....hows the Valle doing?
I seen the Rag.....damn you're putting in work doggie....big ups


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 21 2007, 11:27 PM~9506371
> *What up homie ,we're getting ready to  party down with Rollerz on New Years :biggrin: ....hows the Valle doing?
> I seen the Rag.....damn you're putting in work doggie....big ups
> *


GET YOUR PARTY ON HOMMIE THE RAG COMING OUT GOOD SECOND TIME AROUND HAD 2 DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sexy Trey


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 22 2007, 11:02 AM~9508364
> *Whats going on ROY?
> *


What up JR you guys going to Pueblo for New Years?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cripples


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry,you coming out to P-town on New Years?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 12:03 PM~9508367
> *What up JR you guys going to Pueblo for New Years?
> *


I dident plan on it.See what happens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 22 2007, 12:06 PM~9508379
> *I dident plan on it.See what happens.
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Let us all know MOST HATED. We need some more heavy hitters to join us. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TP maybe coming to Southern Colorado :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Deal pending! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 11:30 AM~9508185
> *TTT Colorado
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2007, 12:41 PM~9508821
> *TP maybe coming to Southern Colorado :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Deal pending!  :0
> *


Thug Passion?
Bullshit :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2007, 01:41 PM~9508821
> *TP maybe coming to Southern Colorado :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Deal pending!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 01:42 PM~9508830
> *Thug Passion?
> Bullshit :0
> *



PM Sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 02:24 PM~9509046
> *:0
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta take those big rims off and kick the traditional look in


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2007, 01:41 PM~9508821
> *TP maybe coming to Southern Colorado :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Deal pending!  :0
> *


That would be kick ass.Hope it works out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 22 2007, 03:35 PM~9509674
> *That would be kick ass.Hope it works out.
> *


X2 that fuckers sick


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 04:53 PM~9509755
> *X2 that fuckers sick
> *



What is that in your Avatar????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2007, 03:59 PM~9509786
> *What is that in your Avatar????
> *


My residence from 91-94
Folsom Prison :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 05:04 PM~9509807
> *My residence from 91-94
> Folsom Prison :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This better?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How do I change O dogg from the bottom of my avi?I forgot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I use to have a post card with the famous front gate on it like this pic that I nailed to the side of my front door.(on the inside of my house)So everytime I left the house I thought about consequences and where I was








Jan. 21st will be my 14th anniversary away from that place :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin: 

OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO! 

I AM FINALLY COMING OUT OF THE CLOSET, AND IF YOU GUYS DON'T WANNA BE MY FRIEND THEN FUCK IT. I'M TIRED OF LIVING A LIE!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 09:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 08:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


either someone got ahold of your password or you really coming out the closet :scrutinize:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 04:11 PM~9509840
> *I use to have a post card with the famous front gate on it like this pic that I nailed to the side of my front door.(on the inside of my house)So everytime I left the house I thought about consequences and where I was
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS HOMMIE I BEEN OUT SINCE 2000 NEVER WENT BACK THANKS 2 GOD AND LOWRIDING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 22 2007, 11:37 PM~9512147
> *CONGRADS HOMMIE I BEEN OUT SINCE 2000 NEVER WENT BACK THANKS 2 GOD AND LOWRIDING
> *


Thanks dog,it's been a real trial for me in my early years of Parole but God willing I pulled through.
Having my son is what woke me up the most I think,and lowriding kept me outta the shit for GOOD.
I can still remember my CDC #............H31602,.....like it was yesterday
I'm in a Family now that I can trust and supports my every move and I'd never give that up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 11:46 PM~9512183
> *Thanks dog,it's been a real trial for me in my early years of Parole but God willing I pulled through.
> Having my son is what woke me up the most I think,and lowriding kept me outta the shit for GOOD.
> I can still remember my CDC #............H31602,.....like it was yesterday
> GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

>











[/quote]
*NOW THESE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS LOWRIDERS.......KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 09:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


what the fuck is this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2007, 01:57 AM~9512920
> *what the fuck is this
> *


Someone has your password dog.I'd change it if I was U


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 23 2007, 03:00 AM~9512930
> *Someone has your password dog.I'd change it if I was U
> *



how the fuck do you change it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Go to My Controls


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Under Option choose change my password


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 11:46 PM~9512183
> *Thanks dog,it's been a real trial for me in my early years of Parole but God willing I pulled through.
> Having my son is what woke me up the most I think,and lowriding kept me outta the shit for GOOD.
> I can still remember my CDC #............H31602,.....like it was yesterday
> ...


THATS WUTT IM TALKING ABOUT ITS GOOD TIMES OR NOTHING  FEEL PROUD HOMMIE I KNOW WUTTS ITS LIKE WAS BUSTED 8 TIMES TILL I GOT TIRED OF THAT SHIT IM GLAD I STOPED AT THE RIGHT TIME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I GOT THAT SHIT CHANGED DUMB BASTARDS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 23 2007, 02:06 AM~9512954
> *THATS WUTT IM TALKING ABOUT ITS GOOD TIMES OR NOTHING   FEEL PROUD HOMMIE I KNOW WUTTS ITS LIKE WAS BUSTED 8 TIMES TILL I GOT TIRED OF THAT SHIT IM GLAD I STOPED AT THE RIGHT TIME
> *


You know what's up dog,I been there done that and would love to forget it ,but it burns a spot in your soul.
I love my life now and I am doing so well I'm scared to go to LA again,in fear of fucking up(That 3rd strike is 25 to life) for any Felony.
I have a Family that has lifted every desire to do bad...Gotta Love it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2007, 02:09 AM~9512960
> *I GOT THAT SHIT CHANGED DUMB BASTARDS
> *


Cool homie ,Good to see you got it


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS HAPPENIN COLORADO AND GOODTIMERS. ONE STEP CLOSER TO GETTIN HOME. OUT OF RUSTY IN BIAP. GOODTIMES C.C. 

WHATS UP ROY PRETTY SOON WE WILL ALL BE BACK.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Jus got back from Albuquerque last night!!! The drive down there sucked!!! I-25 was closed down in Trinidad and a bunch of wrecks and shit on the way down there!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 09:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


WTF


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I JUST WANNA WISH MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS A HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS.......SEE YOU GUYS SOON* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 23 2007, 10:26 AM~9513619
> *I JUST WANNA WISH MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS A HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS.......SEE YOU GUYS SOON :biggrin:
> *



SAME TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Dec 23 2007, 05:46 AM~9513195
> *WHATS HAPPENIN COLORADO AND GOODTIMERS. ONE STEP CLOSER TO GETTIN HOME. OUT OF RUSTY IN BIAP. GOODTIMES C.C.
> 
> WHATS UP ROY PRETTY SOON WE WILL ALL BE BACK.
> *


*WE RIGHT BEHIND YOU HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC COLORADO~IRAQ HEADING BACK TO COLORADO...............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 23 2007, 09:27 AM~9513623
> *SAME TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE!!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.......WE WAITING ON YOU DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? how are you doin' homie? hit me up whenever you have a minute.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 23 2007, 10:26 AM~9513619
> *I JUST WANNA WISH MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS A HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS.......SEE YOU GUYS SOON :biggrin:
> *


Same to you and all the CO RIDERS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2007, 10:30 AM~9513636
> *what up Fes? how are you doin' homie? hit me up whenever you have a minute.
> *


Cool I will today...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not saying Denvers going to do well but what about that Raiders score.You guys know who im talking to. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 23 2007, 05:38 PM~9516093
> *Not saying Denvers going to do well but what about that Raiders score.You guys know who im talking to. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That wasn't even a game! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 05:06 PM~9509820
> *This better?
> *



"This is how we ROll" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 09:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


This is what happens when you let your homie use your laptop, and you have your user name and password saved. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> That wasn't even a game! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [
> /quote] I figured you would be the first to agree with me and ROY would be the first to disagree. :biggrin:


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 22 2007, 11:04 AM~9508372
> *What up Cripples
> *


what up homie...hows it going?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 23 2007, 08:06 PM~9516909
> *This is what happens when you let your homie use your laptop, and you have your user name and password saved.  :biggrin:
> *



yea what a jerk!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HEY GOODTIMERS I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE READY FOR THE WELCOME HOME VOLO IN COLORADO AND IN LOS ANGELES......SHOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!!* :biggrin: 










*GOODTIMES...ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 24 2007, 01:55 AM~9519181
> *HEY GOODTIMERS I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE READY FOR THE WELCOME HOME VOLO IN COLORADO AND IN LOS ANGELES......SHOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WE READY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

*TRADITIONS* WISHING EVERY ONE A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Happy Holidays to everyone!!! '08 is right around the corner now!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ.....


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2007, 08:08 PM~9511016
> *I LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY LIL PEE PEE! :biggrin:
> 
> OH AND I LIKE TO GIVE HEAD TOO!
> ...


WTF ??


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS FROM ME AND GOODTIMES C.C. LOL. IM IN KUWAIT NOW A FEW MORE DAYS AND I WILL BE IN COLORADO NOT READY FOR THE COLD BUT READY TO CHILL. GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LARRY MY MOM SAID SHE WOULD GO GET THOSE FOR ME IF I DECIDED TO DO THAT, BUT I REALLY DONT WANT THE RIMS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 24 2007, 05:11 PM~9522927
> *LARRY MY MOM SAID SHE WOULD GO GET THOSE FOR ME IF I DECIDED TO DO THAT, BUT I REALLY DONT WANT THE RIMS
> *


I see your gonna throw a deal in my face that I might not be able to pass on huh??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice engraving :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2007, 08:06 PM~9524421
> *Nice engraving :biggrin:
> *


What up Larry Merry Christmas doggie,hope to see you guys soon :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 24 2007, 09:09 PM~9524436
> *What up Larry Merry Christmas doggie,hope to see you guys soon :biggrin:
> *


yeah no shit me too I can't wait until this weather clears up to get cruising I'm gonna make some changes though before the summer but nothing major


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 24 2007, 08:05 PM~9524415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MERRY CHRISTMAS......................COLORADO* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FELIZ NAVIDAD...GOODTIMERS* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 24 2007, 05:12 AM~9519671
> *WE READY
> *


*OH I KNOW YOU VATOS READY HOMIE......GOODTIMES *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Merry CHRISTmas to all my ROLLERZONLY Family, the Colorado solo Ryders, MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, and X. Hope you all enjoy this day with your loved ones!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL COLORADO RIDERS. Hope you guys got all the presents you wanted for your rides. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE CO RIDAZ FROM CHRIS, RICH, AND JEFF AND THE REST OF TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 25 2007, 03:29 AM~9526490
> *Merry CHRISTmas to all my ROLLERZONLY Family, the Colorado solo Ryders, MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, and X. Hope you all enjoy this day with your loved ones!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 25 2007, 04:29 AM~9526490
> *Merry CHRISTmas to all my ROLLERZONLY Family, the Colorado solo Ryders, MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, and X. Hope you all enjoy this day with your loved ones!
> 
> 
> ...


Can I barrow your merry x-mas sign.I want to show it to someone.My banker. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 25 2007, 03:29 AM~9526490
> *Merry CHRISTmas to all my GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, and X. Hope you all enjoy this day with your loved ones!
> 
> 
> ...


*SAME GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE..HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND ENJOY YOUR FAMILIA....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 25 2007, 10:28 AM~9527220
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE CO RIDAZ FROM CHRIS, RICH, AND JEFF AND THE REST OF TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS. :biggrin:
> *


*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU GUYS AS WELL.....ENJOY IT!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 25 2007, 09:40 AM~9527022
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL COLORADO RIDERS. Hope you guys got all the presents you wanted for your rides. :biggrin:
> *


*YOU HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR FUTURE GOODTIMER!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> As you know little joe passed away yesterday.. his father was Alfred "Grandpa" old man lets hop here on lay it low.. Alfred my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your child homie. As for the goodtimers world wide if anyone would like to donate money for the funeral expensive please let me know ASAP.. Anything is greatly appreciated. If anyone one in the lowrider scene would like to donate money it would be gratly appreciated. for more info you can contact me or GOODTIMES CC here on layitlow...
> Greg
> (323)286-9596
> Paul
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAMILY... MERRY XMAS TO YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES... AND TO ALL THE THE OTHER LOW RIDERS... MERRY XMAS TO YOU AND YOURS TOO...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> > As you know little joe passed away yesterday.. his father was Alfred "Grandpa" old man lets hop here on lay it low.. Alfred my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your child homie. As for the goodtimers world wide if anyone would like to donate money for the funeral expensive please let me know ASAP.. Anything is greatly appreciated. If anyone one in the lowrider scene would like to donate money it would be gratly appreciated. for more info you can contact me or GOODTIMES CC here on layitlow...
> > Greg
> > (323)286-9596
> > Paul
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 26 2007, 12:53 AM~9532617
> *SAME GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE..HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND ENJOY YOUR FAMILIA....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > As you know little joe passed away yesterday.. his father was Alfred "Grandpa" old man lets hop here on lay it low.. Alfred my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your child homie. As for the goodtimers world wide if anyone would like to donate money for the funeral expensive please let me know ASAP.. Anything is greatly appreciated. If anyone one in the lowrider scene would like to donate money it would be gratly appreciated. for more info you can contact me or GOODTIMES CC here on layitlow...
> > Greg
> > (323)286-9596
> > Paul
> ...


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Hell no colorado should never be at the bottom of the page

TTMFT
:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> > As you know little joe passed away yesterday.. his father was Alfred "Grandpa" old man lets hop here on lay it low.. Alfred my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your child homie. As for the goodtimers world wide if anyone would like to donate money for the funeral expensive please let me know ASAP.. Anything is greatly appreciated. If anyone one in the lowrider scene would like to donate money it would be gratly appreciated. for more info you can contact me or GOODTIMES CC here on layitlow...
> > Greg
> > (323)286-9596
> > Paul
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> > As you know little joe passed away yesterday.. his father was Alfred "Grandpa" old man lets hop here on lay it low.. Alfred my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your child homie. As for the goodtimers world wide if anyone would like to donate money for the funeral expensive please let me know ASAP.. Anything is greatly appreciated. If anyone one in the lowrider scene would like to donate money it would be gratly appreciated. for more info you can contact me or GOODTIMES CC here on layitlow...
> > Greg
> > (323)286-9596
> > Paul
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up CO?? RIP to the loss of Little Joe....

So where is everyone gonna party at this monday night??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check it out a homie hooked these up on Photoshop he's new to the program so he's not a professional at it yet just fucking around Never mind the gang part MOSTHATED is not affiliated with that stuff he just did it that way


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 27 2007, 07:22 AM~9540804
> *Whats up CO?
> *


whats up JR? I'm just waiting to get off of work here in an hour n a half. Tomorrow will be my last of the day shift


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you get that flick?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 27 2007, 07:27 AM~9540813
> *Did you get that flick?
> *


not yet I'm thinking I"ll have it by tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2007, 05:04 AM~9540736
> *Check it out a homie hooked these up on Photoshop he's new to the program so he's not a professional at it yet just fucking around Never mind the gang part MOSTHATED is not affiliated with that stuff he just did it that way
> 
> 
> ...


You know that Kandy Lime Green is killing em huh :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 08:10 AM~9540900
> *You know that Kandy Lime Green is killing em huh :biggrin:
> *



I thought the same exact thing. That lime green is sick!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Colorado? what it dew ridaz?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 10:18 AM~9541373
> *what up Colorado? what it dew ridaz?
> *


Whut It Dew Chris!!! Whut Up Big CO!!! Get ready for '08!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm ready to cruise aint no snow gonna slow me down































where's my tube?  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I hate this weather!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP SEAN, ROY!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS*

What's good Cip Dawg? What's cracken ROy?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 27 2007, 10:55 AM~9541519
> *WHAT UP SEAN, ROY!
> *



Just getting my sled dogs ready, so I can go to work. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST KICKIN IT! RELAXIN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 27 2007, 09:55 AM~9541519
> *WHAT UP SEAN, ROY!
> *


What up Cipie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 27 2007, 09:55 AM~9541521
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good Cip Dawg? What's cracken ROy?
> *


What up Sean


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 10:50 AM~9541769
> *what up Roy?
> *


What up Chris,how you been homie?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i have been alright. they shocked my kidneys yesterday so now its time to let the rocks out and heal up. i am tired of this shit already. its time to work on the ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 10:56 AM~9541816
> *i have been alright. they shocked my kidneys yesterday so now its time to let the rocks out and heal up. i am tired of this shit already. its time to work on the ride.
> *


I hear ya dog,no need to rush back to the ride homie these streets aint going nowhere.....although I hear 08 is gonna be the shit!!!
Hope you get better soon homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks homie.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Tony, you still don't know who i am yet? you use to come to my aunt and uncle's restaraunt on hancock and academy when i ren it and you were in Primera. i had the Grand Am.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i was with Pat and Charlie (when i was in Primera w/you) and you had a halloween party where you video taped Charlie dancing to "the train song"


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 11:09 AM~9541885
> *what up Tony, you still don't know who i am yet? you use to come to my aunt and uncle's restaraunt on hancock and academy when i ren it and you were in Primera. i had the Grand Am.
> *


what up...now i remember..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 11:12 AM~9541899
> *i was with Pat and Charlie (when i was in Primera w/you) and you had a halloween party where you video taped Charlie dancing to "the train song"
> *


thats some funny shit there.. just watched that last week..


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

you had the Iroc


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 11:18 AM~9541935
> *you had the Iroc
> *


one of the many..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 11:19 AM~9541939
> *one of the many..
> *



what u doin 4 new years?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

recouping from my surgical procedure.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 12:21 PM~9541957
> *recouping from my surgical procedure.
> *


How is all that goin'?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know if Fe has chrome motors and solenoids in stock or does he have to order them?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i went up to denver yesterday to have my kidneys shocked so from here on out i will be letting some stones roll. probably for a week or so.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:25 PM~9541976
> *Anybody know if Fe has chrome motors and solenoids in stock or does he have to order them?
> *


Im pretty sure he has to order them...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:26 AM~9541982
> *Im pretty sure he has to order them...
> *


Damn....What motors does he carry?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 12:25 PM~9541977
> *i went up to denver yesterday to have my kidneys shocked so from here on out i will be letting some stones roll. probably for a week or so.
> *


Do you know how many or anything?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm trying to get some parts for a homie returning in Iraq and don't wanna go to Mi Joto's for em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:27 PM~9541987
> *Damn....What motors does he carry?
> *


Im not sure but I think he can order from almost all the company's!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 11:21 AM~9541957
> *recouping from my surgical procedure.
> *



thats coo, we r all gettn together 4 new years..pat, larry, mac. and a bunch of other people. just 2 let u know everyone is invited.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2007, 11:21 AM~9541957
> *recouping from my surgical procedure.
> *



thats coo, we r all gettn together 4 new years..pat, larry, mac. and a bunch of other people. just 2 let u know everyone is invited.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

After this I haven't set foot inside Mi Joto's








scared I might catch a 3rd strike :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 11:34 AM~9542020
> *After this I haven't set foot inside Mi Joto's
> 
> 
> ...


im suprised he is still in buisness.year after year burnin peoples shit up...what up goodtimer?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:34 PM~9542020
> *After this I haven't set foot inside Mi Joto's
> 
> 
> ...


Well they don't install lifts anymore from what I've heard!!! :biggrin: Do they still sell hydraulic parts? :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:37 AM~9542039
> *Well they don't install lifts anymore from what I've heard!!! :biggrin:  Do they still sell hydraulic parts? :dunno:
> *


they just better stick with selln that flea market shit..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 12:38 PM~9542045
> *they just better stick with selln that flea market shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:37 AM~9542039
> *Well they don't install lifts anymore from what I've heard!!! :biggrin:  Do they still sell hydraulic parts? :dunno:
> *


My car was the reason they stopped....ol coat hanger hooked up to a battery welding mofos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:46 PM~9542081
> *My car was the reason they stopped....ol coat hanger hooked up to a battery welding mofos :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Well I guess you sacrificified for the other riders that didn't know about Mi Gente!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 11:38 AM~9542045
> *they just better stick with selln that flea market shit..
> *


X2 and has anyone ever noticed how you get a tire or something done there then 1 day later it's flat?Them fuckers be gouging the shit outta your seals :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:48 PM~9542099
> *X2 and has anyone ever noticed how you get a tire or something done there then 1 day later it's flat?Them fuckers be gouging the shit outta your seals :yessad:
> *


Oh I know that use to happen to me all the time, when I bought tires over there too!!! But I couldn't go anywhere else back then...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:48 AM~9542095
> *Well I guess you sacrificified for the other riders that didn't know about Mi Joto!!!
> *


I'm glad they stopped,before someone really got hurt by thier work :yessad:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 11:48 AM~9542099
> *X2 and has anyone ever noticed how you get a tire or something done there then 1 day later it's flat?Them fuckers be gouging the shit outta your seals :yessad:
> *


selln those blems....but people dont learn they go back 4 more (and bringin there own petroleum jelly 2 ) :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:52 AM~9542110
> *Oh I know that use to happen to me all the time, when I bought tires over there too!!! But I couldn't go anywhere else back then...
> *


Then those Fockers would charge to reseal em just using gutter caulk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:55 PM~9542125
> *Then those Fockers would charge to reseal em just using gutter caulk :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh I know!!! Don't even remind me though!!! I get mad just thinking about all the $$$$ they done got me for back in the day!!! :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 11:54 AM~9542120
> *selln those blems....but people dont learn they go back 4 more (and bringin there own petroleum jelly 2 ) :roflmao:
> *


Yeah hopefully Fe makes it bigger so he can have more things on hand it will definately help him out,especially being a fellow rider.I know Mi Joto's has what 2 fleetlines and a Lil John has a lifted clean ass 65.Ive never seen those fuckers on the street or even at a show :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:05 PM~9542163
> *Yeah hopefully Fe makes it bigger so he can have more things on hand it will definately help him out,especially being a fellow rider.I know Mi Joto's has what 2 fleetlines and a Lil John has a lifted clean ass 65.Ive never seen those fuckers on the street or even at a show :angry:
> *


almost like they're scared to bring em out,well except for 20 feet out of the building :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:05 PM~9542163
> *Yeah hopefully Fe makes it bigger so he can have more things on hand it will definately help him out,especially being a fellow rider.I know Mi Joto's has what 2 fleetlines and a Lil John has a lifted clean ass 65.Ive never seen those fuckers on the street or even at a show :angry:
> *


Lil John got a pretty clean Caddy now too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 12:01 PM~9542148
> *Oh I know!!! Don't even remind me though!!! I get mad just thinking about all the $$$$ they done got me for back in the day!!! :twak:
> *


Yeah me too  ,but it's all good now.Evertime I pass by there I don't see a lowrider out front anymore....words getting around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 12:08 PM~9542179
> *Lil John got a pretty clean Caddy now too!!!
> *


Does he drive it?Or was it just out front of his shop? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:08 PM~9542185
> *Yeah me too  ,but it's all good now.Evertime I pass by there I don't see a lowrider out front anymore....words getting around
> *


Yea you right about that!!! :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know if they built it the welds look like melted wax all over the damn place.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
can't be that clean can it?
Maybe a Blockormore Caddy












looks Good from a block or more away :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:12 PM~9542203
> *You know if they built it the welds look like melted wax all over the damn place.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> can't be that clean can it?
> Maybe a Blockormore Caddy
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah do you remember not last summer but the one b4 that, the silver Caddy from All Nighters? Itz that one but now itz blue instead of silver...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a Piston Pump they wanna get rid of?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr and Sean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Blockormore Caddy!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thatz a good one!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:19 PM~9542251
> *What up Jr and Sean
> *



What's good Pimp?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2007, 12:18 PM~9542244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Nah do you remember not last summer but the one b4 that, the silver Caddy from All Nighters? Itz that one but now itz blue instead of silver...
> *


That ones ok but I think that guy was asking like 15k for that 8k car wasn't he? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 27 2007, 12:21 PM~9542258
> *What's good Pimp?
> *


Nada dog just trying to relax while I can,What's Good with you homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:19 PM~9542251
> *What up Jr and Sean
> *


Just down here in the snow.Whats up with you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:21 PM~9542262
> *That ones ok but I think that guy was asking like 15k for that 8k car wasn't he? :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how much he sold it for but some other guy ended up buying it, cuz he came by my house cuz he wanted to fix his rack and I never heard from him again and then Lil John ended up wit' it!!! :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOT THEM READY !!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 27 2007, 12:25 PM~9542278
> *Just down here in the snow.Whats up with you?
> *


Aint you guy suppose to get like 4-8" :0 
Let's go tubing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 12:32 PM~9542308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We got these ready :biggrin: 



























































:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 12:39 PM~9542342
> *Aint you guy suppose to get like 4-8" :0
> Let's go tubing :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 08:10 AM~9540900
> *You know that Kandy Lime Green is killing em huh :biggrin:
> *


yeah if I repaint it next winter I might do the green or the gold not sure yet because orange is nice too :biggrin: Damn you guys jumped this topic up 4 pages from this morning guess I have to start reading


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT !!









READY 4 NEW YEARS!!









TAKE UR PICK..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2007, 05:04 AM~9540736
> *Check it out a homie hooked these up on Photoshop he's new to the program so he's not a professional at it yet just fucking around Never mind the gang part MOSTHATED is not affiliated with that stuff he just did it that way
> 
> 
> ...


NUMBER 4 THE GREEN :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 27 2007, 04:49 PM~9544468
> *NUMBER 4 THE GREEN :cheesy:
> *


That's what color Imma do next year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know I wanted that color Larry why you gotta make it look like I'm biting offa you :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 04:58 PM~9544532
> *You know I wanted that color Larry why you gotta make it look like I'm biting offa you :biggrin:
> *


GREEN IS NICE THERE ARE ALOT OF GREEN IMPALAS OUT RIGHT NOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE YELLOW? AND I MEAN ALOT IF YOU LIKE IT GO FOR IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 27 2007, 05:09 PM~9544605
> *GREEN IS NICE THERE ARE ALOT OF GREEN IMPALAS OUT RIGHT NOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE YELLOW? AND I MEAN ALOT IF YOU LIKE IT GO FOR IT
> *


Wanna change up my whole color scheme,I would choose Orange but Julians Regal is already Orange


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma leave it Yellow this year though and hop the shit outta it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's all GOOD though we can have 2 Lime Green Chromed out LoLos in Colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean are you gonna go tonight?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 06:23 PM~9544689
> *Wanna change up my whole color scheme,I would choose Orange but Julians Regal is already Orange
> *


Paint it flourescent orange then. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 27 2007, 05:56 PM~9544924
> *Paint it flourescent orange then. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and look like that flourecent hopper suavecito :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 05:58 PM~9544532
> *You know I wanted that color Larry why you gotta make it look like I'm biting offa you :biggrin:
> *


You said you were gonna do purple??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

anybody gettin snow yet?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THE ONLY PLACE TO SHOP....SUPPORT OUR BROTHER...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 10:14 PM~9546520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's what's up!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 01:24 PM~9542275
> *Nada dog just trying to relax while I can,What's Good with you homie?
> *



Had to go to work, and just got home :angry: 

Damn you can tell it snowed today, no one went to work, I missed a couple of pages. :biggrin: 

Too bad a couple of those pages were wasted on talking about Tony's sorry ass uncle John from Mi Gente's. :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO RIDERS...HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT X-MAS WITH THE FAMILIAS AND HOMIES..IM ABOUT 2 DAYS OUT FROM COLORADO AND I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK. LOOKEN LIKE EVRYONE STILL MOTIVATED AND GETTING READY TO BUST OUT HARD FOR 2008....STAY UP AND KEEP RIDEN SEE YOU SOON!!!!

GOODTIMES CC 
CHUCKS* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 28 2007, 12:06 AM~9547842
> *WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO RIDERS...HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT X-MAS WITH THE FAMILIAS AND HOMIES..IM ABOUT 2 DAYS OUT FROM COLORADO AND I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK. LOOKEN LIKE EVRYONE STILL MOTIVATED AND GETTING READY TO BUST OUT HARD FOR 2008....STAY UP AND KEEP RIDEN SEE YOU SOON!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...



Safe travels homie. Can't wait to meet you in person


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO

Wake the fuck up! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 06:55 AM~9549367
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> 
> Wake the fuck up! :biggrin:
> *


Whutz goin' down CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 06:55 AM~9549367
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> 
> Wake the fuck up! :biggrin:
> *


Ok Im up now.Thanks for yelling. :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 28 2007, 06:26 AM~9549398
> *Ok Im up now.Thanks for yelling. :0
> *


Me too, what the hell is Sean doing up so early?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am still waiting to see who picked which beer box from the previous page. :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I know im tired of shoveling snow! Starting to kinda pile up around here......

Actually i got a snow blower but the spirit is still the same. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 28 2007, 07:26 AM~9549398
> *Ok Im up now.Thanks for yelling. :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Dec 28 2007, 10:50 AM~9550037
> *I know im tired of shoveling snow! Starting to kinda pile up around here......
> 
> Actually i got a snow blower but the spirit is still the same.  :biggrin:
> *



I can stare at this avatar for hours :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 10:40 AM~9550298
> *I can stare at this avatar for hours :biggrin:
> *


Even though there's a Kansas City Chiefs Sign on the left cheek?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9547675
> *Had to go to work, and just got home :angry:
> 
> Damn you can tell it snowed today, no one went to work, I missed a couple of pages. :biggrin:
> ...


 JUST BECUZ U HAD A FALLING OUT WITH YOUR BROTHER JOHN DOSENT MEAN U HAVE TO TALK BAD ABOUT HIM..HAVE 2 START CALLING YOU ROBERT & FINO.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2007, 12:36 PM~9550643
> *JUST BECUZ U HAD A FALLING OUT WITH YOUR BROTHER JOHN DOSENT MEAN U HAVE TO TALK BAD ABOUT HIM..HAVE 2 START CALLING YOU ROBERT & FINO.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2007, 11:36 AM~9550643
> *JUST BECUZ U HAD A FALLING OUT WITH YOUR BROTHER JOHN DOSENT MEAN U HAVE TO TALK BAD ABOUT HIM..HAVE 2 START CALLING YOU ROBERT & FINO.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 11:49 AM~9550333
> *Even though there's a Kansas City Chiefs Sign on the left cheek?
> *



There is a KC sign on there? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 10:40 AM~9550298
> *I can stare at this avatar for hours :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2007, 12:36 PM~9550643
> *JUST BECUZ U HAD A FALLING OUT WITH YOUR BROTHER JOHN DOSENT MEAN U HAVE TO TALK BAD ABOUT HIM..HAVE 2 START CALLING YOU ROBERT & FINO.. :biggrin:
> *



Well if he is my bROther, and he is your uncle, I guess that makes me your DAD! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That is a really nice avitar


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Regularly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*

What's good Pimp, u ready to party? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:15 PM~9555289
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good Pimp, u ready to party? :biggrin:
> *


We still on right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You ever end that deal dog or still in the process?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 01:46 PM~9551096
> *Well if he is my bROther, and he is your uncle, I guess that makes me your DAD! :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats some funny shit right there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 28 2007, 09:27 PM~9555376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats some funny shit right there :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:21 PM~9555339
> *You ever end that deal dog or still in the process?
> *



Still in progress


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:21 PM~9555334
> *We still on right?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:34 PM~9555434
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ok we got like 13 heads so far,even got a down as prospect and his wife coming from Wyoming


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If that deal don't go through dog come talk to me  








:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We got some Fireworks :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9555456
> *If that deal don't go through dog come talk to me
> 
> 
> ...



STFU, U B Bullshitt'n! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:36 PM~9555446
> *ok we got like 13 heads so far,even got a down as prospect and his wife coming from Wyoming
> *



That pROspect might turn into an RO pROspect!















JK Focker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:45 PM~9555499
> *STFU, U B Bullshitt'n!  :cheesy:
> *


I know :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But I really hope that deal goes through for you :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:46 PM~9555506
> *That pROspect might turn into an RO pROspect!
> JK Focker :biggrin:
> *


Don't be slipping shit into our guys' drinks focker,and turning them your way :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:45 PM~9555499
> *STFU, U B Bullshitt'n!  :cheesy:
> *


Shit doggie dog you'd be stepping into"Colorado aint never been here before" territory if you snag that Trey


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:48 PM~9555518
> *Don't be slipping shit into our guys' drinks focker,and turning them your way :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



It's going to be in all ur drinks :0 ROLLERZONLY is going to multiply by the morning. What size shirt do you wear? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 09:52 PM~9555535
> *It's going to be in all ur drinks :0 ROLLERZONLY is going to multiply by the morning. What size shirt do you wear? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:54 PM~9555543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Did u get the 2nd PM?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait dog ....biggest club collaboration to come in History
Big RO GT MH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 10:15 PM~9555691
> *Did u get the 2nd PM?
> *


Nah only the first....tonight


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 11:16 PM~9555697
> *Can't wait dog ....biggest club collaboration to come in History
> Big RO GT MH
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *impala63*

What's good Joe?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just chillin.Getting ready to crash.Whats up with you guys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Fellas damn Roy for a minute it looked like you were talking to yourself in here :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/6tvm1s0.jpg[/img]] 
[/quote]
*WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS..........2008 ALMOST HERE*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WISHING ALL MY GOODTIMERS AND THE COLORADORIDERS A HAPPY NEW YEARS..BE SAFE WHERE EVER YOUR AT AND ENJOY BRINGING IN THE ANO NUEVO IN .........2008 HERE WE COME*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 11:16 PM~9555697
> *Can't wait dog ....biggest club collaboration to come in History
> Big RO GT MH
> *


so you all just going to leave TRADITIONS OUT OR WHAT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
Wake up call :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 07:57 AM~9557185
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> Wake up call :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 07:53 AM~9557177
> *:0
> *


So when do You get it.Im going by your house to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 29 2007, 08:20 AM~9557354
> *So when do You get it.Im going by your house to check it out. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 29 2007, 01:17 AM~9556618
> *so you all just going to leave TRADITIONS OUT OR WHAT
> *


Nah just couldn't think of initials for it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:16 PM~9555697
> *Can't wait dog ....biggest club collaboration to come in History
> Big RO GT MH T X R SL WW and any other club I forgot
> *


Better? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 06:57 AM~9557185
> *GOOD </span>MORNING*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 07:53 AM~9557177
> *:0
> *


So did you seal the deal or what bro?? Inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:06 AM~9557501
> *So did you seal the deal or what bro?? Inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:
> *


Go back to bed. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 29 2007, 10:14 AM~9557525
> *Go back to bed. :angry:
> *


Hell no once I'm up I'm up and ready like freddy :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 29 2007, 09:14 AM~9557525
> *Go back to bed. :angry:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:18 AM~9557541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't egg him on ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:16 AM~9557535
> *Hell no once I'm up I'm up and ready like freddy :cheesy:
> *


Ready for an engine :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:19 AM~9557547
> *Ready for an engine :yes:
> *


yup yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:31 AM~9557590
> *yup yup
> *


You gonna put a continental on the Ocho? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:31 AM~9557590
> *yup yup
> *


You gonna put a continental on the Ocho? :0
I been looking at prices for mine,they're high as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:34 AM~9557605
> *You gonna put a continental on the Ocho? :0
> I been looking at prices for mine,they're high as hell
> *


No I'm not into those for my impala it takes away from the ass end of this one and thats what makes it special to me


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:40 AM~9557397
> *Better? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND ITS T.K.K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 29 2007, 11:00 AM~9557933
> *THANKS HOMIE AND ITS T.K.K
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:34 AM~9557392
> *Nah just couldn't think of initials for it :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How about TKK


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:33 AM~9557597
> *You gonna put a continental on the Ocho? :0
> *



Ocho?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 11:46 AM~9558152
> *Ocho?
> *


58 :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9551096
> *Well if he is my bROther, and he is your uncle, I guess that makes me your DAD! :0  :roflmao:
> *


WELL PAY UR CHILD SUPPORT THEN....STARTING WITH THE "MERRY CHRISTMAS" MONEY.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 25 2007, 03:29 AM~9526490
> *Merry CHRISTmas to all my ROLLERZONLY Family, the Colorado solo Ryders, MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, and X. Hope you all enjoy this day with your loved ones!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone know Paul Mascarenas from La Junta?
He any good painting?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:56 PM~9558218
> *58 :biggrin:
> *



I figured that much, but who has a 58?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 01:17 PM~9558322
> *WELL PAY UR CHILD SUPPORT THEN....STARTING WITH THE "MERRY CHRISTMAS" MONEY.. :biggrin:
> *


I stopped paying u child support when you turned 18 back in 1985. :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 01:46 PM~9558783
> *I stopped paying u child support when you turned 18 back in 1985. :0
> *


SO THAT MAKES U .....54.....SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT BECUZ UNCLE JOHN IS 53.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 02:43 PM~9558766
> *I figured that much, but who has a 58?
> *


He fucked up and meant to say 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 03:09 PM~9558922
> *He fucked up and meant to say 59 :biggrin:
> *



That's what I thought, that's why I was asking "ocho", he meant NUEVE!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 01:46 PM~9558783
> *I stopped paying u child support when you turned 18 back in 1985. :0
> *


SO DID MARIO GET BY? HE CAME BY THE HOUSE EARLIER..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 01:43 PM~9558766
> *I figured that much, but who has a 58?
> *


Oh shit you're right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Too much Blood in my alcohol system I guess :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You gonna have your new toy on display on New Years Sean?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 03:12 PM~9558942
> *SO DID MARIO GET BY? HE CAME BY THE HOUSE EARLIER..
> *



Yeah, but the Navi didn't fit :angry: He is going to borrow Don's trailer and come back down.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 03:14 PM~9558951
> *Oh shit you're right :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Too much Blood in my alcohol system I guess :biggrin:
> *



Wrong again. :uh: You have too much "alcohol" in your "blood system" :biggrin: 

See that's why we drink coROna, that Budweiser be fucking with you! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 03:20 PM~9558983
> *You gonna have your new toy on display on New Years Sean?
> *



But it's for sale again! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 02:37 PM~9559097
> *Wrong again. :uh:  You have too much "alcohol" in your "blood system"  :biggrin:
> 
> See that's why we drink coROna, that Budweiser be fucking with you! :cheesy:
> *


No I meant it the other way around,I'm too damn sobber need a drink :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 03:41 PM~9559123
> *But it's for sale again! :cheesy:
> *




sean are you gonna pull it out for new years?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like in Denver ,Springs and Pueblo for the weekend and new years?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just suppose to be cold I think


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew everyone!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm leaving tomorrow Roy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP FES WHATS UP EVERY ONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 29 2007, 05:58 PM~9560161
> *I'm leaving tomorrow Roy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Dec 29 2007, 06:59 PM~9560163
> *WHATS UP FES WHATS UP EVERY ONE
> *


Whut Up Rich!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

JUST KICKING BACK RELAXING RIGHT NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

why you coming so early Ivan...weather up there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 03:41 PM~9559123
> *But it's for sale again! :cheesy:
> *


How much is the truck goin' for? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 07:04 PM~9560186
> *why you coming so early Ivan...weather up there?
> *


Yeah and i want to check out Springs a little and just relax.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 29 2007, 06:11 PM~9560227
> *Yeah and i want to check out Springs a little and just relax.
> *


cool,you need a place to stay homie you know you got 1


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 07:15 PM~9560254
> *cool,you need a place to stay homie you know you got 1
> *


Thanks Bro I' ll call u when we get there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 29 2007, 06:19 PM~9560270
> *Thanks Bro I' ll call u when we get there.
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fes are you and chapo comin down for new years?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 03:35 PM~9559086
> *Yeah, but the Navi didn't fit :angry: He is going to borrow Don's trailer and come back down.
> *


So who bought the Navi??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 08:15 PM~9560575
> *So who bought the Navi??
> *



it went to japan


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:18 PM~9560598
> *it went to japan
> *














im just jokin
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:18 PM~9560598
> *it went to japan
> *



China Focker :biggrin: 

JK, it is going up to the Springs for a few touch ups on some things that was not finshed. Then it will be SOLD


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:46 PM~9560795
> *China Focker :biggrin:
> 
> JK, it is going up to the Springs for a few touch ups on some things that was not finshed. Then it will be SOLD
> *





what r u doin lil *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560795
> *China Focker :biggrin:
> 
> JK, it is going up to the Springs for a few touch ups on some things that was not finshed. Then it will be SOLD
> *


Congrats dog...patience paid off huh :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:46 PM~9560795
> *China Focker :biggrin:
> 
> JK, it is going up to the Springs for a few touch ups on some things that was not finshed. Then it will be SOLD
> *





what r u doin lil *****


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9560819
> *Congrats dog...patience paid off huh :biggrin:
> *



THANKS, yeah it did bRO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*

Where we watching the fight at your house? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it did for me too even though I had to get another block,the patience really paid off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:00 PM~9560914
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> Where we watching the fight at your house? :0
> *


Don't tell me the Roy Jones/Trinidad fight
That fucker aint even worth paying for Jones' is gonna knock him the fuck out


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up fools :biggrin: Hey Sean, Deal is pending


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:01 PM~9560926
> *it did for me too even though I had to get another block,the patience really paid off
> *



Hell yeah it paid off for you. That's the hardest deuce to hit Colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:03 PM~9560945
> *Don't tell me the Roy Jones/Trinidad fight
> That fucker aint even worth paying for Jones' is gonna knock him the fuck out
> *


UFC Tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:05 PM~9560965
> *Hell yeah it paid off for you. That's the hardest deuce to hit Colorado
> *


Thanks homie,I'm just getting it started.Hopefully it can up there with Peaches N Cream by the time I'm done in a Year :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 09:04 PM~9560954
> *What up fools :biggrin:  Hey Sean, Deal is pending
> *



:biggrin: 

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you out bRO.  I hope it works out for you, I know u been feen'n for one of those!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Sean, did Chuck get his mail order from Russia yet? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:05 PM~9560973
> *UFC Tonight
> *


I haven't got back into that yet...use to be into it years ago when it first started showing up ,I'm thinking of going back to that ...damn boxing is all F'd up nowadays with all the paid judges and shit :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:07 PM~9560981
> *Thanks homie,I'm just getting it started.Hopefully it can up there with Peaches N Cream by the time I'm done in a Year :biggrin:
> *



I know Peaches N Cream inside and out. When I see your deuce in person, I'll give you honest feedback on what he has over you or vica versa.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 09:08 PM~9560995
> *Hey Sean, did Chuck get his mail order from Russia yet? :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, I haven't heard from that ****** since. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 08:04 PM~9560954
> *What up fools :biggrin:  Hey Sean, Deal is pending
> *


 :scrutinize: What deal?
You got something coming out too :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 08:08 PM~9560995
> *Hey Sean, did Chuck get his Bride? :dunno:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:09 PM~9561009
> *I know Peaches N Cream inside and out. When I see your deuce in person, I'll give you honest feedback on what he has over you or vica versa.
> *


Yeah I don't think mine will ever be that clean because Imma ride mine,but you gotta give that deuce props


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:11 PM~9561031
> *:scrutinize: What deal?
> You got something coming out too :0
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:19 PM~9561088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you selling um in the store? :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:14 PM~9561050
> *:0 Bride? :dunno:
> *


He prefers "LIFE PARTNER" over "BRIDE"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:20 PM~9561098
> *He prefers "LIFE PARTNER" over "BRIDE"
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9561071
> *Yeah I don't think mine will ever be that clean because Imma ride mine,but you gotta give that deuce props
> *



I give the car mad props, but the owner fucks it all up! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:21 PM~9561111
> *I give the car mad props, but the owner fucks it all up! :angry:
> *


I don't know the story on that but I do know Tony said he done my lifts on my 78 and that fucker can compete with Ichiban when it comes to ghettoness in a set-up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 08:20 PM~9561097
> *Are you selling um in the store? :0
> *


If so we are gonna be starting a Bike Chapter here and you'll have some business....you know us Goodtimers got hella kids :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:23 PM~9561120
> *I don't know the story on that but I do know Tony said he done my lifts on my 78 and that fucker can compete with Ichiban when it comes to ghettoness in a set-up
> *



And that is sad too, because that cat has all the talent in the world. He built his deuce frame up, including lifts, paint, and interior.

He bagged my Navi, and it was sad.  

He has been calling me wanting to get back in the club, but I don't know if the car is worth the negativity and cockiness. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:26 PM~9561142
> *And that is sad too, because that cat has all the talent in the world. He built his deuce frame up, including lifts, paint, and interior.
> 
> He bagged my Navi, and it was sad.
> ...


Sometimes you have to sacrifice dog.
Our President told us that he don't give a fuck if you have Gold and Chrome Undies and your ride is in LRM.If your attitude and heart aint where it's suppose to be you're just a regular shmuck and can be booted at any time and is worth the scarifice of losing a nice ride instead of the clubs reputation
it hit hard on mine and been with me from day 1....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
:biggrin: PROPER DOS :biggrin: Apr 2005 6,445 84 1.35% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,709 82 1.31% 
PurpleLicious Aug 2005 1,405 65 1.04% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,115 61 0.98% 
purecandy az Dec 2007 182 53 0.85% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,687 45 0.72% 
cali rydah Oct 2005 1,935 41 0.66% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,036 40 0.64% 
cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 2,560 40 0.64% 
:biggrin: ROLLERZONLY 719 :biggrin: Jun 2007 1,541 39 0.63%


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:30 PM~9561181
> *Sometimes you have to sacrifice dog.
> Our President told us that he don't give a fuck if you have Gold and Chrome Undies and your ride is in LRM.If your attitude and heart aint where it's suppose to be you're just a regular shmuck and can be booted at any time and is worth the scarifice of losing a nice ride instead of the clubs reputation
> it hit hard on mine and been with me from day 1....
> *



Those are some good words.

My members know that I want solid members that are down for ROLLERZONLY, and down for eachother like family. I would take a solid person with no car over a ****** with no heart with a bad ass car any day. 

You will notice we have members with no cars yet, but those are the ones with all the heart. One day they will have something and when they do, those will be the most loyal, and downest members we'll have.

50% car and 50% heart and attitude is how I judge them! Gotta have all three for long term success.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

go to listen live on this station dog they're playing top 500 of all time...oldies and R&B Cali station tearing it up
http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:38 PM~9561241
> *Those are some good words.
> 
> My members know that I want solid members that are down for ROLLERZONLY, and down for eachother like family. I would take a solid person with no car over a ****** with no heart with a bad ass car any day.
> ...


It's not only a Car Club but a Family...I feel ya on that dog :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:33 PM~9561202
> *Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> :biggrin: PROPER DOS :biggrin:  Apr 2005 6,445 84 1.35%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,709 82 1.31%
> ...



Ahhh shit :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:39 PM~9561256
> *It's not only a Car Club but a Family...I feel ya on that dog :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yeah :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:40 PM~9561264
> *Ahhh shit :biggrin:
> *


Can't stop now...gotta rep that RO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9561283
> *
> Can't stop now...gotta rep that RO
> 
> *




:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys wearing R O gear on new years or it just casual?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:38 PM~9561245
> *go to listen live on this station dog they're playing top 500 of all time...oldies and R&B Cali station tearing it up
> http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
> *



I remember cruising to this jam on Main in Pueblo back in 95 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:45 PM~9561302
> *I remember cruising to this jam on Main in Pueblo back in 95 :cheesy:
> *


Slow and easy is da shizznit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most of the time Art Laboe and the Killer Oldie show is on .....ever heard of him?
He gets down and plays some bad ass jams.
He must be on vacation now


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:44 PM~9561294
> *You guys wearing R O gear on new years or it just casual?
> *



I think we should all rep our clubs and wear our shirts, and bring the plaques too. Shit bring the banners too fuck it. We gonna be taking pictures like the paperauzzi. It will be a memorable event:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:49 PM~9561335
> *I think we should all rep our clubs and wear our shirts, and bring the plaques too. Shit bring the banners too fuck it. We gonna be taking pictures like the paperauzzi. It will be a memorable event:biggrin:
> *


Will bring banner,shirts/sweaters,and plaque homie...Shit we even got beanies for the cold :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:47 PM~9561323
> *Most of the time Art Laboe and the Killer Oldie show is on .....ever heard of him?
> He gets down and plays some bad ass jams.
> He must be on vacation now
> *



Oh yeah he's the shit. I lived in Cali for a while when I was younger. Was born in Victorville.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Football game is pretty Good tonight didn't think the Giants was gonna come out that strong


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:50 PM~9561352
> *Oh yeah he's the shit. I lived in Cali for a while when I was younger. Was born in Victorville.
> *


Aint that right off the 15,where they got all kinds of nut houses??? :loco: 
No wonder you're so crazy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:50 PM~9561343
> *Will bring banner,shirts/sweaters,and plaque homie...Shit we even got beanies for the cold :biggrin:
> *



We need some beanies, we ain't got those  But we have our own shoes......


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:54 PM~9561385
> *Aint that right off the 15,where they got all kinds of nut houses??? :loco:
> No wonder you're so crazy :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy he aint goin now what do you want to do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's cool didn't know you're from out there....I grew up in the Harbor Area homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:55 PM~9561396
> *buddy he aint goin now what do you want to do
> *



He is the biggest fucking pussy in the world. I hate that ****** sometimes. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 08:57 PM~9561406
> *He is the biggest fucking pussy in the world. I hate that ****** sometimes. :angry:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9561406
> *He is the biggest fucking pussy in the world. I hate that ****** sometimes. :angry:
> *



yea i feel the same way, i guess i should of figured that shit was gonna happen


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9561402
> *That's cool didn't know you're from out there....I grew up in the Harbor Area homie :biggrin:
> *


I didn't grow up there. I lived in Bell Gardens until I was 3, then moved to Pueblo, and back to BG for a year, then back to Pueblo permanately. So I only lived ther for 4 years, but I can barely remember shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 2 occasions :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma go cry inna corner


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:04 PM~9561457
> *Damn 2 occasions :0
> *



Ahh shit, it's Mr. Nasty time! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:58 PM~9561417
> *yea i feel the same way, i guess i should of figured that shit was gonna happen
> *



Call Buffalo Wild Wings and see if it is packed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's gonna be a trip seeing like 10 Impalas at Cinco this year,you guys coming to the Springs?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9561480
> *Damn it's gonna be a trip seeing like 10 Impalas at Cinco this year,you guys coming to the Springs?
> *



Hell yeah, the Pueblo show sucks. There is no competition here. If we show in Pueblo all you will here is 1st place..........."ROLLERZONLY". 

We gonna go to Springs and compete with the BIG DAWG GOODTIMERS.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9561477
> *Call Buffalo Wild Wings and see if it is packed.
> *


full capacity :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:11 PM~9561496
> *full capacity :angry:
> *



Where else?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9561492
> *Hell yeah, the Pueblo show sucks. There is no competition here. If we show in Pueblo all you will here is 1st place..........."ROLLERZONLY".
> 
> We gonna go to Springs and compete with the BIG DAWG GOODTIMERS.
> *


Shit that's all I heard last Year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony and Larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:12 PM~9561505
> *Where else?
> *



i have no clue i called darlas bar but they dont have it! they said call a few days in advance and they will order anything.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,556 54 0.87% 
purecandy az Dec 2007 182 42 0.67% 
cali rydah Oct 2005 1,935 40 0.64% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,369 39 0.63% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,036 38 0.61% 
cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 2,560 37 0.59% 
:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:13 PM~9561511
> *What up Tony and Larry
> *



They are catching up on the last 3 pages we been bullshitt'n on! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Indigo Joes in Springs has it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas how you guys doing??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:14 PM~9561523
> *ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,556 54 0.87%
> purecandy az Dec 2007 182 42 0.67%
> cali rydah Oct 2005 1,935 40 0.64%
> ...



POST WHORES :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:13 PM~9561511
> *What up Tony and Larry
> *


WHAT UP EVERYONE ???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:15 PM~9561535
> *Whats up fellas how you guys doing??
> *



whats up mosthated


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:15 PM~9561535
> *Whats up fellas how you guys doing??
> *


Good homie ...please tell me MHCC is gonna be in P town New Years Eve homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9561542
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE ???
> *



Ain't it past your bed time Tone? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9561542
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE ???
> *














damn tone its kinda late :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9561554
> *damn tone its kinda late :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9561553
> *Ain't it past your bed time Tone? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT AINT 9:30 YET..MOM SAID I CAN STAY UP UNTILL 9:30 TONIGHT IT IS SAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:18 PM~9561565
> *IT AINT 9:30 YET..MOM SAID I CAN STAY UP UNTILL 9:30 TONIGHT IT IS SAT.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9561554
> *damn tone its kinda late :biggrin:
> *



I SAID 9:30... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Patriots did it


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:19 PM~9561572
> *I SAID  9:30... :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Have you told Mama, your having 100 people over on New Year's? I don't want her divorcing you on new years and kicking you out. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:22 PM~9561590
> *Have you told Mama, your having 100 people over on New Year's? I don't want her divorcing you on new years and kicking you out. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:08 PM~9561480
> *Damn it's gonna be a trip seeing like 10 Impalas at Cinco this year,you guys coming to the Springs?
> *


DAMN MIGHT HAVE 2 BUST OUT AND PULL OUT AN IMPALA AGAIN AND MAKE IT 11.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:21 PM~9561585
> *Fuckin Patriots did it
> *



That is sad when they have more wins than the Raiders and Broncos put together. :angry: 





Oh yeah and KC.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 09:23 PM~9561598
> *DAMN MIGHT HAVE 2 BUST OUT  AND PULL OUT AN IMPALA AGAIN AND MAKE IT 11.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:22 PM~9561590
> *Have you told Mama, your having 100 people over on New Year's? I don't want her divorcing you on new years and kicking you out. :0
> *


I ALWAYS HAVE MY DADS 2 GO 2...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:23 PM~9561598
> *DAMN MIGHT HAVE 2 BUST OUT  AND PULL OUT AN IMPALA AGAIN AND MAKE IT 11.
> *



If Chuck would quit bull shitt'n on the 65 that would be 11! :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9561610
> *If Chuck would quit bull shitt'n on the 65 that would be 11! :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:24 PM~9561610
> *If Chuck would quit bull shitt'n on the 65 that would be 11! :cheesy:
> *


STOP BULLSHITN CHUCK AND GO CUT DOWN SOME TREES...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:24 PM~9561606
> *I ALWAYS HAVE MY DADS 2 GO 2...LOL :biggrin:
> *



Shit my house is too small :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's Kill,let's shoot em down...that's what I wanna do :dunno: 
Gang bangin days


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:25 PM~9561623
> *STOP BULLSHITN CHUCK AND GO CUT DOWN SOME TREES...
> *



slow time of the year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:24 PM~9561610
> *If Chuck would quit bull shitt'n on the 65 that would be 11! :cheesy:
> *


Don't tell me Chuck is busting a traditional out too....damn Colorado moving forward :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:26 PM~9561629
> *Let's Kill,let's shoot em down...that's what I wanna do :dunno:
> Gang bangin days
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:17 PM~9561550
> *Good homie ...please tell me MHCC is gonna be in P town New Years Eve homie
> *


Where are you partying at in Pueblo??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:26 PM~9561629
> *Let's Kill,let's shoot em down...that's what I wanna do :dunno:
> Gang bangin days
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: WE WILL HAVE NONE OF THAT . DONY U KNOW I LIVE IN A WHITE NE :uh: IBORHOOD..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:27 PM~9561633
> *Don't tell me Chuck is busting a traditional out too....damn Colorado moving forward :0
> *



He's had a 65 since he was like 10, but he put all his monry in that truck :angry: 

Had to take the truck away so he could focus on the 65 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:28 PM~9561641
> *Where are we partying at in Pueblo??
> *


At Tony's dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:28 PM~9561641
> *Where are you partying at in Pueblo??
> *



pantoyas house :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, Switchmaster, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, LilCripples


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:28 PM~9561642
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: WE WILL HAVE NONE OF THAT . DONY U KNOW I LIVE IN A WHITE NE :uh: IBORHOOD..
> *




that place needs some street lights


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:28 PM~9561641
> *Where are WE partying at in Pueblo??
> *


at Tony's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't worry Tone I'm White dog,don't get no harder than Malibus Most Wanted


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:31 PM~9561669
> *that place needs some street lights
> *


WE DONT NEED LIGHTS...GOODTIMES HAS THE FIREWORKS..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:29 PM~9561652
> *pantoyas house :biggrin:
> *



That would be PANTOJAS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:29 PM~9561650
> *At Tony's dog
> *


you can count me out


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Fe. I guess Chuck didn't see ..............................


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:33 PM~9561678
> *WE DONT NEED LIGHTS...GOODTIMES HAS THE FIREWORKS..
> *



i have some to light up the whole hood


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOING TO GET A POOL TABLE TOMARROW FROM SPRINGS..(FOR THA PARTY)ANYONE WANNA HELP..DAMN THING IS HEAVY..


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, LilCripples
That's what I'm talkin bout....Colorado up in this shit...let's resurrect this Lifestyle


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:36 PM~9561695
> *GOING TO GET A POOL TABLE TOMARROW FROM SPRINGS..(FOR THA PARTY)ANYONE WANNA HELP..DAMN THING IS HEAVY..
> *



I volunteer ROy, Chuck, Fe, and I will supervise to make sure yall don't get hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:33 PM~9561676
> *Don't worry Tone I'm White dog,don't get no harder than Malibus Most Wanted
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:34 PM~9561685
> *What's good Fe. I guess Chuck didn't see ..............................
> *


That ***** is blind, that shit will do that to you. :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:37 PM~9561708
> *I volunteer ROy, Chuck, Fe, and I will supervise to make sure yall don't get hurt. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:14 PM~9561050
> *:0 Bride? :dunno:
> *




hey fe how did does it feel to be a man after your surgery in trinidad last week


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:41 PM~9561750
> *hey fe how did does it feel to be a man after your surgery in trinidad last week
> *


 :0 You dumb ass, you gotta have something better then that lil pee pee niaguh. J/K


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 10:44 PM~9561764
> *:0 You dumb ass, you gotta have something better then that lil pee pee niaguh. J/K
> *



my lil pp is awhole lot BIGGER then yours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 09:40 PM~9561740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my OG Felix plate today,fucking lame that sold me the ride took it before I got the car...that's ok 








How ya like me now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:47 PM~9561778
> *my lil pp is awhole lot BIGGER then yours
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn Ralfi Pagan is on :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:49 PM~9561790
> *Pics or it didn't happen :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn Ralfi Pagan is on :0
> *



Ralfi Pagan :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess they don't make the Yellow plates anymore ...glad I got one of the last ones :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9561781
> *Just got my OG Felix plate today,fucking lame that sold me the ride took it before I got the car...that's ok
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 09:54 PM~9561826
> *That's what's up homie. :biggrin:
> *


Imma sport this motherfucker no matter how much they pull me over for no front plate :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:47 PM~9561778
> *my lil pp is awhole lot BIGGER then yours
> *


WOW, you did come out the closet Kuz that shit is GAY.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:52 PM~9561818
> *Guess they don't make the Yellow plates anymore ...glad I got one of the last ones :0
> *


I got a red one last year, I'm going to put it on the new whip very soon.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:54 PM~9561829
> *Imma sport this motherfucker no matter how much they pull me over for no front plate :biggrin:
> *


That's a shitty thing about Colorado :angry: Why do we need a front plate.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9561840
> *That's a shitty thing about Colorado :angry: Why do we need a front plate.
> *



throw the plate on the dash


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9561840
> *That's a shitty thing about Colorado :angry: Why do we need a front plate.
> *


X2 fuckers already pulled me over 3 times last year for it :angry:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9561840
> *That's a shitty thing about Colorado :angry: Why do we need a front plate.
> *


HUH, those punk ass troopers trip on that shit all the time.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9561836
> *I got a red one last year, I'm going to put it on the new whip very soon.
> *


You getting a Caddy cuz those R the Red ones??????? :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:00 PM~9561869
> *You getting a Caddy cuz those R the Red ones??????? :scrutinize:
> *



:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Play that Funky Music Whiteboy
:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:00 PM~9561866
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *



what is this for tone


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:00 PM~9561869
> *You getting a Caddy cuz those R the Red ones??????? :scrutinize:
> *


I'm going try


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9561887
> *what is this for tone
> *


INSIDE JOKE...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9561884
> *:0
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9561886
> *Play that Funky Music Whiteboy
> :0
> *


GOT THAT SHIT ON 8 TRACK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You are my lady


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:07 PM~9561904
> *GOT THAT SHIT ON 8 TRACK
> *




wow that must be real old :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9561904
> *GOT THAT SHIT ON 8 TRACK
> *


JUST GOT DONE SETTN UP THE DJ EQIPT. DOWN STAIRS...READY 4 THA PARTY


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:07 PM~9561906
> *You are my lady
> *


GOT FREDDIE JACKSON 2...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9561913
> *JUST GOT DONE SETTN UP THE DJ EQIPT. DOWN STAIRS...READY 4 THA PARTY
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html


Join us :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Tone you remember Mario(Silver Taurus w/Red 18's) and Linda (Asian)?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:10 PM~9561928
> *http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
> Join us :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:10 PM~9561929
> *Hey Tone you remember Mario(Silver Taurus w/Red 18's) and Linda (Asian)?
> *


WHERE THEY BEEN?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:10 PM~9561928
> *http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
> Join us :biggrin:
> *


DONT 4 GET UR CARDBOARD..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:13 PM~9561936
> *WHERE THEY BEEN?
> *


They broke up....Marios been into strippers and Lindas been doing a family thing and had another kid,She's breaking up with her man and I think getting back with Mario(I hope so)
Oh she's fresh from a breast enhancement too :dunno: 
She's my wifes best friend
Mario is cool peeps


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:17 PM~9561970
> *They broke up....Marios been into strippers and Lindas been doing a family thing and had another kid,She's breaking up with her man and I think getting back with Mario(I hope so)
> Oh she's fresh from a breast enhancement too :dunno:
> She's my wifes best friend
> ...


YEAH THEY ARE BOTH COO PEEPS..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, kdawg32, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47
Damn nuttin but Rollerz in here....that's cool though ....I'm comfy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:20 PM~9561988
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, kdawg32, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47
> Damn nuttin but Rollerz in here....that's cool though ....I'm comfy
> ...



Don't get too comfy, you might be ROlling a different plaque! :0 



JK Focker, no disrespect to the mighty GT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:21 PM~9562003
> *Don't get too comfy, you might be ROlling a different plaque! :0
> JK Focker, no disrespect to the mighty GT.
> *


 :uh: I'm a Goodtimer to the fullest Doggie  







Damn back when he was Black :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ahh shit Michael Jackson!!!!

Any one who hate on his old shit, is a sucka!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:22 PM~9562012
> *Ahh shit Michael Jackson!!!!
> 
> Any one who hate on his old shit, is a sucka!
> *


That Off the Wall album was the shit....P.Y.T.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:22 PM~9562010
> *:uh:  I'm a Goodtimer to the fullest Doggie
> Damn back when he was Black :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:22 PM~9562012
> *Ahh shit Michael Jackson!!!!
> 
> Any one who hate on his old shit, is a sucka!
> *


GOT THIS ON 45 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9562043
> *GOT THIS ON 45 :biggrin:
> *


You listening to this station Tone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:26 PM~9562043
> *GOT THIS ON 45 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
You a fool :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:26 PM~9562047
> *You listening to this station Tone?
> *


U KNOW IT BEEN LISTENING FOR A WHILE..HEARD ABOUT THIS STATION OVER THA SUMMER..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

: ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719, Switchmaster

Sup ******, why you so quiet?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

ITS A ROLLER PARTY IN HERE. MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A MEETIN...WHERES YALLS DUES...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If someone made a station like this in CO....damn they'd put Magic and the Beat outta business


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9562074
> *ITS A ROLLER PARTY IN HERE. MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A MEETIN...WHERES YALLS DUES...
> *




you owe us!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:28 PM~9562066
> *: ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719, Switchmaster
> 
> Sup ******, why you so quiet?
> *


Shit he's catching up on 7 pages :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9562075
> *If someone made a station like this in CO....damn they'd put Magic and the Beat outta business
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9562074
> *ITS A ROLLER PARTY IN HERE. MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A MEETIN...WHERES YALLS DUES...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:28 PM~9562066
> *: ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719, Switchmaster
> 
> Sup ******, why you so quiet?
> *


He is still trying to come to terms with the way he got his promotion. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:29 PM~9562075
> *If someone made a station like this in CO....damn they'd put Magic and the Beat outta business
> *


x 2


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:29 PM~9562081
> *you owe us!
> *


SHIT FOO BETTER CUT DOWN SOME TREES AND CATCH UP..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 11:30 PM~9562089
> *He is still trying to come to terms with the way he got his promotion.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 

Dirty knees and a brown nose!


JK Focker. Better not fuck up or I'll do you like TRUMP.................................... 

You're fired!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:33 PM~9562107
> *:0
> 
> Dirty knees and a brown nose!
> ...


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:34 PM~9562110
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


KDAWG works for me, and I just promoted him to Branch Manager.  


Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:28 PM~9562066
> *: ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719, Switchmaster
> 
> Sup ******, why you so quiet?
> *


trying to catch with all the shit i have missed


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:35 PM~9562121
> *KDAWG works for me, and I just promoted him to Branch Manager.
> Congratulations Kevin!
> *


DAMNN MOVIN UP QUICK...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:35 PM~9562121
> *KDAWG works for me, and I just promoted him to Branch Manager.
> Congratulations Kevin!
> *


CONGRATS Kev, Wipe your mouth.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,580 70 1.11% 
PurpleLicious Aug 2005 1,413 68 1.08% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,711 60 0.95% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,121 59 0.94% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,369 38 0.60% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,038 36 0.57% 
cali rydah Oct 2005 1,935 36 0.57% 
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 19,699 36 0.57% 
cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 2,561 33 0.52%


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:29 PM~9562082
> *Shit he's catching up on 7 pages :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit its like 10 pages or more
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 10:36 PM~9562133
> *CONGRATS Kev, Wipe your mouth.
> *


And dust off those knees :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:36 PM~9562136
> *ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,580 70 1.11%
> PurpleLicious Aug 2005 1,413 68 1.08%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,711 60 0.95%
> ...



Ahh shit gonna catch you *RO*y.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:38 PM~9562145
> *Ahh shit gonna catch you ROy.
> *


Only if this Bud catches me quicker :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE'RE PARTYN FROM 2007-2008.. ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, PRIMERA ALL IN ONE HOUSE...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:39 PM~9562155
> *WE'RE PARTYN FROM 2007-2008.. ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, PRIMERA ALL IN ONE HOUSE...
> *




:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9562155
> *WE'RE PARTYN FROM 2007-2008.. ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, TKK
> I got your back Rich :biggrin:*


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 29 2007, 10:36 PM~9562133
> *CONGRATS Kev, Wipe your mouth.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:40 PM~9562158
> *:0
> *


U LIKE THAT...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:39 PM~9562151
> *Only if this Bud catches me quicker :biggrin:
> *


Wait until New Year's................................what rhymes with round of will? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I remember this song when I went to Jr High....damn I'm old


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:33 PM~9562107
> *:0
> 
> Dirty knees and a brown nose!
> ...


i went and checked out the store today, it is in bad shape


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:42 PM~9562178
> *I remember this song when I went to Jr High....damn I'm old
> *


U WERE SINGIN THIS SHIT TO UR GIRL... I KNOW SEANS SONG..." I NEED YOU" BVSMP NOW THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 29 2007, 10:43 PM~9562189
> *i went and checked out the store today, it is in bad shape
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Dec 29 2007, 10:43 PM~9562189
> *i went and checked out the store today, it is in bad shape
> *


WELL KEVIN LOOKS LIKE UR WORKN SUNDAY...PART OF THE PROMOTION...CONGRATS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:43 PM~9562194
> *U WERE SINGIN THIS SHIT TO UR GIRL... I KNOW SEANS SONG..." I NEED YOU" BVSMP  NOW THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT..
> *


WTF is BVSMP?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:44 PM~9562200
> *WELL KEVIN  LOOKS LIKE UR WORKN SUNDAY...PART OF THE PROMOTION...CONGRATS
> *



:0 :yessad:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:45 PM~9562205
> *WTF is BVSMP?
> *


ASK SEAN .. HE GOTS MY CD..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:43 PM~9562194
> *U WERE SINGIN THIS SHIT TO UR GIRL... I KNOW SEANS SONG..." I NEED YOU" BVSMP  NOW THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT..
> *



Hell yeah that's the jam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:45 PM~9562206
> *:0  :yessad:
> *


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Be back Foos.........................


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 29 2007, 10:46 PM~9562216
> *Hell yeah that's the jam
> *


DAMN I CALL A MEETING AND HALF THE CLUB LOGGED OUT...SOME BULLSHIT THERE.. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9562236
> *DAMN  I CALL A MEETING AND HALF THE CLUB LOGGED OUT...SOME BULLSHIT THERE.. :uh:
> *


HUH :uh: 
Fockers
Don't let em part-time on you Tone :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9562270
> *HUH :uh:
> Fockers
> Don't let em part-time on you Tone :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what is the occupation that 90% of Rollerz is in..Can I get a clue?....diizzzamn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK we was like 5 down in General........
You guys awake?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck my 16th beer brb


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:02 PM~9562376
> *OK we was like 5 down in General........
> You guys awake?????
> *


IM STILL HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuckdawwg


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9562319
> *So what is the occupation that 90% of Rollerz is in..Can I get a clue?....diizzzamn
> *


SECRET...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:05 PM~9562416
> *What up Chuckdawwg
> *


You gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O shit....Look out Weekends.....7th grade for me :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan....oh shit 3 Goodtimers....and counting :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:14 PM~9562515
> *What up Ivan....oh shit 3 Goodtimers....and counting :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMERS??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:15 PM~9562530
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMERS??
> *


What up homie ,I know you're ready to rock this Plaque


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 09:39 PM~9562155
> *WE'RE PARTYN FROM 2007-2008.. ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, PRIMERA ALL IN ONE HOUSE...
> *


TAKE PICS  

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A ON THERE WAY OUT IN THE MORNING TO SUPPORT GOODTIMES L.A


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9562319
> *So what is the occupation that 90% of Rollerz is in..Can I get a clue?....diizzzamn
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 29 2007, 11:18 PM~9562553
> *TAKE PICS
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A ON THERE WAY OUT IN THE MORNING TO SUPPORT GOODTIMES L.A
> *


We appreciate it to the upmost dog.....GT RO....doing it for the Cora


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:16 PM~9562544
> *What up homie ,I know you're ready to rock this Plaque
> *


RO 4 LIFE HOMIE...BUT U CAN BRING UR PLAQUE & PUT IT RIGHT NEXT TO OURS...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 29 2007, 11:18 PM~9562553
> *TAKE PICS
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A ON THERE WAY OUT IN THE MORNING TO SUPPORT GOODTIMES L.A
> *


WILL DO ROLLER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, 4pump84cutty, JOHNJOHN, CHUCKIEBOY63
Are you JOHN JOHN from MI JOTOS or what?????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:20 PM~9562577
> *RO 4 LIFE HOMIE...BUT U CAN BRING UR PLAQUE & PUT IT RIGHT NEXT TO OURS...
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 10:22 PM~9562588
> *WILL DO ROLLER    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BROTHER!!!!!! I'LL TRY AND HAVE THEM POSTED ON THE WEBSITE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:23 PM~9562602
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, 4pump84cutty, JOHNJOHN, CHUCKIEBOY63
> Are you JOHN JOHN from MI JOTOS or what?????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 29 2007, 11:24 PM~9562616
> *THANKS BROTHER!!!!!! I'LL TRY AND HAVE THEM POSTED ON THE WEBSITE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:24 PM~9562617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


That has got to be one of em.....que no??????
All I got to say is FTP


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

AAAHHHH SHIT " ZAPP & ROGER"


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy u Getting out of hand with the cervezas already? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9562641
> *That has got to be one of em.....que no??????
> All I got to say is FTP
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: x 2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9562437
> *You gonna be home tomorrow?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, NAW ILL BE HOME MONDAY FOR SURE!!! ILL BE FLYING THE FRIENDLY SKIES TOMORROW HOMIE. WE BOUT TO SHAKE THE SPOT HERE SHORTLY AND WE FLY TONIGHT....23 HOURS. IM ON MY WAY THOUGH, SO ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I TOUCH DOWN IN COLORADO....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 29 2007, 11:27 PM~9562654
> *Whats up Roy u Getting out of hand with the cervezas already? :biggrin:
> *


Not yet dog
Damn So Ruff,So Tuff
2 lovers....we getting down homie


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9562641
> *That has got to be one of em.....que no??????
> All I got to say is FTP
> *



might be john john from 'UCE"


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9562670
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, NAW ILL BE HOME MONDAY FOR SURE!!! ILL BE FLYING THE FRIENDLY SKIES TOMORROW HOMIE.  WE BOUT TO SHAKE THE SPOT HERE SHORTLY AND WE FLY TONIGHT....23 HOURS. IM ON MY WAY THOUGH, SO ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I TOUCH DOWN IN COLORADO....
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME HOMIE...GOT A CORONA 4 U....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:30 PM~9562683
> *might be john john  from 'UCE"
> *


If it is ...all I gotta say is Despensa


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:35 PM~9562722
> *If it is ...all I gotta say is Despensa
> *


x 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:35 PM~9562722
> *If it is ...all I gotta say is Despensa
> *


But that John is the Homie and he woulda posted


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:36 PM~9562734
> *But that John is the Homie and he woulda posted
> *


TRUE TRUE..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:37 PM~9562743
> *TRUE TRUE..
> *


That is John from Uce Despensa dog didn't mean nothing of it......We still love UCE .........fuck Mi Joto"s


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:34 PM~9562715
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME HOMIE...GOT A CORONA 4 U....
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.......*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:40 PM~9562782
> *That is John from Uce Despensa dog didn't mean nothing of it......We still love UCE .........fuck Mi Joto"s
> *


x 2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN IVAN? YOU READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU MAKING YOUR WAY TO THE SPRINGS!!! GOODTIMES CC *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 30 2007, 12:46 AM~9562841
> *WHATS CRACKEN IVAN? YOU READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU MAKING YOUR WAY TO THE SPRINGS!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


I'm ready bro lets have some GOODTIMES.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We doing this shit.....snow or Blow.....GT RO
Doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:50 PM~9562877
> *We doing this shit.....snow or Blow.....GT        RO
> Doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LETS DO THA DAMN THING THEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 29 2007, 11:42 PM~9562809
> *x 2
> *


That was John.....big Ups...............We're here dog


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 29 2007, 11:48 PM~9562868
> *I'm ready bro lets have some GOODTIMES.
> *


*THATS RIGHT..O BELIEVE ME WE JUST GETTING STARTED HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:50 PM~9562877
> *We doing this shit.....snow or Blow.....GT        RO
> Doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*ORALE............* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tu Sabes,......Motha fuckas just don't klnow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 29 2007, 11:46 PM~9562841
> *WHATS CRACKEN IVAN? YOU READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU MAKING YOUR WAY TO THE SPRINGS!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


Aint no rest once you get home doggie....ok maybe a couple hours....es todo Guey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,525 137 2.04% 
:biggrin: ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,587 74 1.10% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,722 70 1.04% 
PurpleLicious Aug 2005 1,413 60 0.89% 
:biggrin: ROLLERZ_47 Sep 2007 297 52 0.77% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,121 50 0.74% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,042 40 0.59% 
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 19,704 38 0.56% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,369 38 0.56% 
cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 2,565 37 0.55%


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KIKO, ROY, WRINKLES, JULIAN, PAULITO, ADAN, JERRY, MILKWEED, BEEZIE, ADAN, IVAN AND OUR FUTURE GOODTIMERS WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL YOU HOMIES SHORTLEY AND OUR FIRST OFFICIAL MEETING FOR 2008 WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON..STAY UP AND GET READY GOODTIMERS AS WE 3 WHEEL INTO 2008 RELOADED!!!

GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER
CHUCKS
PREZ

RAY
VICE PREZ*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9563029
> *:biggrin: PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,525 137 2.04%
> :biggrin: ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,587 74 1.10%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,722 70 1.04%
> ...


IM AT THE BOTTOM...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL HOMIES IM OUT 4 THE NIGHT . SEE ALL TOMARROW..GOTS 2 GET UP EARLY...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 12:04 AM~9563011
> *Aint no rest once you get home doggie....ok maybe a couple hours....es todo Guey
> *


*YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE....GOODTIMES ALL THE TIME!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 12:10 AM~9563077
> *IM AT THE BOTTOM...
> *


U up there Though doggie


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

OH YEAH ..ONE LAST THING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: ( ITS A JOKE BETWEEN ME N SEAN)


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 12:12 AM~9563089
> *WELL HOMIES IM OUT 4 THE NIGHT . SEE ALL  TOMARROW..GOTS 2 GET UP EARLY...
> *


*ORALE STAY UP PIMPEN AND HAVE A FIRME NEW YEARS!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 12:13 AM~9563101
> *U up there Though doggie
> *


Outta Thousands....3 Riders from Co....hit it up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 12:02 AM~9562980
> *Tu Sabes,......Motha fuckas just don't klnow
> *


*QUE NO ............*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,528 140 2.07% 
ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,587 74 1.09% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,726 74 1.09% 
PurpleLicious Aug 2005 1,413 60 0.89% 
ROLLERZ_47 Sep 2007 300 55 0.81% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,121 50 0.74% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,042 40 0.59% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,369 38 0.56% 
El-Fantasma Jul 2007 1,025 37 0.55% 
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 19,704 37 0.55


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck it!!!!
Cali Swangin time...peace out CO""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL GOODTIMERS GOTTA SHAKE THE SPOT!! ME AND MANIAC GOTTA PLANE TO CATCH TONIGHT AND WE AINT MISSING THAT FLIGHT PARA NADA...SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!! GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS!!!!!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:41 PM~9562166
> *Can't forget tha big TKK
> I got your back Rich :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie good looking out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm you guys are some whores..........I fell like 10 pages back.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 29 2007, 07:45 PM~9560406
> *fes are you and chapo comin down for new years?
> *


We talked about it and I dont know about him but I got to work till 10:45 pm that night... :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 29 2007, 09:03 PM~9560945
> *Don't tell me the Roy Jones/Trinidad fight
> That fucker aint even worth paying for Jones' is gonna knock him the fuck out
> *


You fuckin' crazy... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 09:28 AM~9564608
> *You fuckin' crazy...  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Come on dog look how he looked against Hopkins,I personally think his shorts were too tight.
Trinidad was good in his prime and got a lucky decision against De La Joto,because De La Joto ran the last three rounds...
I think he's washed up now and should retire while he still has a Good rep.
I know you love him because of your Homeland dog,but it's time to let him go and root for Cotto
But if you wanna bet on it hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9564713
> *Come on dog look how he looked against Hopkins,I personally think his shorts were too tight.
> Trinidad was good in his prime and got a lucky decision against De La Joto,because De La Joto ran the last three rounds...
> I think he's washed up now and should retire while he still has a Good rep.
> ...


Thatz real talk but you know that Roy is washed up too!!! :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 09:53 AM~9564723
> *Thatz real talk but you know that Roy is washed up too!!!  :yes:
> *


Yeah he is but Trinidad really was upsetting to watch last fight against Bernard.I don't think he even won a round.I think he is just here to make money nowadays


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 09:56 AM~9564734
> *Yeah he is but Trinidad really was upsetting to watch last fight against Bernard.I don't think he even won a round.I think he is just here to make money nowadays
> *


WHAT UP ROY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 10:26 AM~9564601
> *We talked about it and I dont know about him but I got to work till 10:45 pm that night...  :angry:
> *



that sounds like a shitty schedule


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Dec 30 2007, 11:11 AM~9565007
> *WHAT UP ROY
> *


What up John :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO STOPING THRU :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I tried leaving town and I-80 is closed so i'm gonna wait and see if it opens up if not maybe tomorow i'll leave to springs if i can.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Dec 30 2007, 12:13 PM~9565328
> *I tried leaving town and I-80 is closed so i'm gonna wait and see if it opens up if not maybe tomorow i'll leave to springs if i can.
> *


That sucks Ivan


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST KICK BACK AT HOME WATCHING THE FOOT BALL GAMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9564713
> *Come on dog look how he looked against Hopkins,I personally think his shorts were too tight.
> Trinidad was good in his prime and got a lucky decision against De La Joto,because De La Joto ran the last three rounds...
> I think he's washed up now and should retire while he still has a Good rep.
> ...


Fuck Trinidad that De la hoya decision was bull shit I hope Jones kicks his ass


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN I DIDNT CHECK IN FOR A DAY AND FELL LIKE TEN PAGES BACK!! WHATS UP EVERYBODY?!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*

What's good Pimp?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2007, 01:48 PM~9565486
> *Fuck Trinidad that De la hoya decision was bull shit I hope Jones kicks his ass
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 12:16 AM~9562544
> *What up homie ,I know you're ready to rock this Plaque
> *



WTF ROy, better watch your drinks. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 01:47 PM~9565854
> *WTF ROy, better watch your drinks. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *ROLLERZ_47*

Sup ******?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 02:07 PM~9565972
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> Sup ******?
> *


SUP, JUST CHILLN..N U ?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 03:10 PM~9565989
> *SUP, JUST CHILLN..N U ?
> *



You seriously need help with that pool table?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 02:16 PM~9566015
> *You seriously need help with that pool table?
> *


WAITN ON MY BROTHER 2 CALL. FE SAID HIM AND KEVIN WILL HELP BUT ITS PRETTY HEAVY NEED LIKE 4-6 PEOPLE.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 03:18 PM~9566024
> *WAITN ON MY BROTHER 2 CALL. FE SAID HIM AND KEVIN WILL HELP BUT ITS PRETTY HEAVY NEED LIKE 4-6 PEOPLE.
> *



Where R U buying it from? U need help at ur house or in tha Springs??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 02:19 PM~9566029
> *Where R U buying it from? U need help at ur house or in tha Springs??
> *


MY BROTHER HAS ONE HE GAVE ME 4 NOW UNTILL I GET MINE, BUT THOUGHT IT WOULD BE GOOD 4 TOMARROW. I MIGHT NEED THE HELP N PUEBLO.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 03:20 PM~9566035
> *MY BROTHER HAS ONE HE GAVE ME 4 NOW UNTILL I GET MINE, BUT THOUGHT IT WOULD BE GOOD 4 TOMARROW. I MIGHT NEED THE HELP N PUEBLO.
> *



Call me I'll ROll by!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 02:21 PM~9566036
> *Call me I'll ROll by!
> *


THAT WILL BE COO, IM JUST WAITN ON HIM 2 CALL ME. U KNOW HOW PEOPLE BULLSHITT...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 03:22 PM~9566045
> *THAT WILL BE COO, IM JUST WAITN ON HIM 2 CALL ME. U KNOW HOW PEOPLE BULLSHITT...
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 02:21 PM~9566036
> *Call me I'll ROll by!
> *




















IM READY....WONDER IF ROY AND GOODTIMES R?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 02:24 PM~9566057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 02:29 PM~9566083
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *



NEED MORE CORONAS IN THE TUB..


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Dec 30 2007, 02:31 PM~9566101
> *WHAT UP
> *


what up john..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

gettn them turntables ready 4 u sean...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2007, 03:33 PM~9566107
> *gettn them turntables ready 4 u sean...
> *



Ahh shit we gonna go live!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gonna be another long day for the bROncos. :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 03:36 PM~9566123
> *Gonna be another long day for the bROncos. :angry:
> *


So far so good.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 30 2007, 04:50 PM~9566593
> *So far so good.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2007, 01:48 PM~9565486
> *Fuck Trinidad that De la hoya decision was bull shit I hope Jones kicks his ass
> *


If De La Hoya wasn't running like a bitch the last 4 rounds he would've won that fight!!! :yes: And look what De La Hoya does now!!! I know you seen his pics lookin' like a fuckin' ***!!! :yes: Glad he lost!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 05:05 PM~9566668
> *If De La Hoya wasn't running like a bitch the last 4 rounds he would've won that fight!!! :yes:  And look what De La Hoya does now!!! I know you seen his pics lookin' like a fuckin' ***!!! :yes: Glad he lost!!!
> *



HATER :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 30 2007, 05:15 PM~9566724
> *HATER  :angry:
> *


Not hating just bein' honest!!! I know you seen those pics Sean!!! And I do admit that De La Hoya was winning the fight and would've won the fight if he wouldn't have ran the last couple of rounds... So how is that hating? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Atleast the Broncos are winning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Dec 30 2007, 06:03 PM~9567042
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut It Dew Fe!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos scared da shit out of me but pulled it off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 05:23 PM~9567150
> *Broncos scared da shit out of me but pulled it off!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Don't matter homie they're gonna be in the same place as the Raiders in the Playoffs,,,,,at home


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 05:05 PM~9566668
> *If De La Hoya wasn't running like a bitch the last 4 rounds he would've won that fight!!! :yes:  And look what De La Hoya does now!!! I know you seen his pics lookin' like a fuckin' ***!!! :yes: Glad he lost!!!
> *


Your watching it on tv.If he beat your ass in the first rounds and ran after.Do you think you would forget the first round when you felt that.You cant take away what he did earlier.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 30 2007, 08:33 PM~9568239
> *Don't matter homie they're gonna be in the same place as the Raiders in the Playoffs,,,,,at home
> *


Yea I know, I hope they make some moves in da offseason!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 09:54 PM~9568911
> *Yea I know, I hope they make some moves in da offseason!!!
> *


Yea both of the teams. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 30 2007, 08:53 PM~9568401
> *Your watching it on tv.If he beat your ass in the first rounds and ran after.Do you think you would forget the first round when you felt that.You cant take away what he did earlier.
> *


Your right... But this is what im trying to say... If I remember correctly Oscar won like 5 out of the 1st 7 rounds or so and then he thought I guess he had it in the bag!!! I think he thought he won more rounds than what he really did and then thought it was safe to coast through the rest of the fight... If he would've kept on him 2 more rounds I think he would've got the decision, but itz all good, I was just praying for atleast a split decision after the fight!!! Boxing is fixed for the most part when it comes to decisions so it is what it is!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO? man i fell quite a few pages back real fast.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERYONE???


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 05:25 PM~9566787
> *Not hating just bein' honest!!! I know you seen those pics Sean!!! And I do admit that De La Hoya was winning the fight and would've won the fight if he wouldn't have ran the last couple of rounds... So how is that hating?  :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Hope everyone has a happy new year and party's the fuck out tonight!!! I'll be at work but itz all good... gotta get that paper!!! Everyone thatz goin' to Pueblo for the Rollerz party be safe and the ones goin' to the Ruthless party in da Springs be safe too... You know the cops are goin' to be out and about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 09:15 AM~9571879
> *Whut Up CO!!! Hope everyone has a happy new year and party's the fuck out tonight!!! I'll be at work but itz all good... gotta get that paper!!! Everyone thatz goin' to Pueblo for the Rollerz party be safe and the ones goin' to the Ruthless party in da Springs be safe too... You know the cops are goin' to be out and about!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't no party like a ROLLERZONLY party cause a ROLLERZONLY party don't stop! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 09:16 AM~9571886
> *Ain't no party like a ROLLERZONLY party cause a ROLLERZONLY party don't stop! :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whatz up!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Courtesy of ROLLERZONLY, sponsered by PURE LUXURY Limousines.

Your ride is getting ready! :biggrin: 










Enough room for all the homies :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 09:25 AM~9571926
> *Courtesy of ROLLERZONLY, sponsered by PURE LUXURY Limousines.
> 
> Your ride is getting ready! :biggrin:
> ...


Goodtimes is goin to be ridin' in style!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 09:22 AM~9571918
> *Thatz whatz up!!!
> *



Too bad X can't join us.  

Send some members down to Rep that X for you with the 2 heaviest hitt'n clubs in Colorado :biggrin:

Or shouls I say that Mighty "M"? :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO4LIFE 719*

Good morning bROther, you ready to burn some trees tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 08:25 AM~9571926
> *Courtesy of ROLLERZONLY, sponsered by PURE LUXURY Limousines.
> 
> Your ride is getting ready! :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD morning


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 09:34 AM~9571977
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Good morning bROther, you ready to burn some trees tonight? :biggrin:
> *



cut trees burn trees im sure we could figure somethin out :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 09:35 AM~9571980
> *GOOD morning
> *


whud up ROy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 09:33 AM~9571965
> *Too bad X can't join us.
> 
> Send some members down to Rep that X for you with the 2 heaviest hitt'n clubs in Colorado :biggrin:
> ...


 :dunno: We'll see :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 08:33 AM~9571965
> *Too bad X can't join us.
> 
> Send some members down to Rep that X for you with the 2 heaviest hitt'n clubs in Colorado :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 31 2007, 08:37 AM~9571992
> *whud up ROy
> *


What up Chuck


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, *cold hard cash*

What's good Glen? You gonna come party with the GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ tonight at Tones?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 09:39 AM~9572002
> *What up Chuck
> *



just chillen gettin ready to leave the house in a few


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...AND MORE...IT'S UR CHOICE WHO TO RIDE WITH. I PERSONALLY CHOSE RO CUZ I FELT REALLY COMFORTABLE WITH THE MEMBERS. IT'S A FAMILY THING. IF I GET IN THE CLUB WHO'S ONLY AFTER ME FOR MY RIDE, THEN IT'S AS BAD AS MARRYING A BITCH WHO'S ONLY AFTER ME FOR MY MONEY.

BTW. I GOT A NEW DAILY...
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
AND I PROBALY WONT BE FINISHED WITH "TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER" UNTIL SUPER SHOW 2008

BUT IM SURE RO WILL STILL CONSIDER ME A MEMBER 


--------------------

"MARRIED TO HUSTLE..ENGAGED TO MONEY...Roscoe Umali"

To repeat what others have said, requires education, to challenge it,
requires brains.

"THUGG PASSION " SOLD :0 :0 :0 :0 

"THUGG PASSION 2" Coming Soon

© 2007 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The pic didn't come out but his new daily is your old Navi Sean, so congratulations on gettin' rid of it and what im sure your gettin' in return!!! :biggrin: Da 719 is goin' to be bananas this year!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 09:44 AM~9572335
> *The pic didn't come out but his new daily is your old Navi Sean, so congratulations on gettin' rid of it and what im sure your gettin' in return!!!  :biggrin: Da 719 is goin' to be bananas this year!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 10:40 AM~9572316
> *...AND MORE...IT'S UR CHOICE WHO TO RIDE WITH. I PERSONALLY CHOSE RO CUZ I FELT REALLY COMFORTABLE WITH THE MEMBERS. IT'S A FAMILY THING. IF I GET IN THE CLUB WHO'S ONLY AFTER ME FOR MY RIDE, THEN IT'S AS BAD AS MARRYING A BITCH WHO'S ONLY AFTER ME FOR MY MONEY.
> 
> BTW. I GOT A NEW DAILY...
> ...



  :dunno: :dunno: 

Where was this at?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 10:44 AM~9572335
> *The pic didn't come out but his new daily is your old Navi Sean, so congratulations on gettin' rid of it and what im sure your gettin' in return!!!  :biggrin: Da 719 is goin' to be bananas this year!!!
> *




:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 10:51 AM~9572760
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> Where was this at?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=382041&st=160


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC
What up Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 12:05 PM~9572876
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC
> What up Larry
> *


Whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 11:09 AM~9572897
> *Whats good Roy?
> *


Kickin it dog waiting for that motor to arrive,You?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 12:10 PM~9572911
> *Kickin it dog waiting for that motor to arrive,You?
> *


Just chillin at work waiting to get off.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 11:11 AM~9572924
> *Just chillin at work waiting to get off.
> *


Damn what kinda hours you working?
What you do to get all that cheddar homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 12:13 PM~9572944
> *Damn what kinda hours you working?
> What you do to get all that  cheddar homie?
> *


I work every shift there is sometimes 2 in a row I got for a christmas was a 16 hr shift  And I wish I had paper I ain't broke but I ain't balling either so can't complain I guess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 11:20 AM~9573001
> *I work every shift there is sometimes 2 in a row I got for a christmas was a 16 hr shift   And I wish I had paper I ain't broke but I ain't balling either so can't complain I guess
> *


at least you work indoors


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 11:59 AM~9572823
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=382041&st=160
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL I WAS GONNA ROLL THROUGH TONIGHT, BUT MY SONS BITCH ASS MOM IS GONNA BE THERE! AND I AINT ABOUT TO HANG OUT WITH THAT BITCH!!!!! FUCK HER!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 PM~9573704
> *WELL I WAS GONNA ROLL THROUGH TONIGHT, BUT MY SONS BITCH ASS MOM IS GONNA BE THERE!  AND I AINT ABOUT TO HANG OUT WITH THAT BITCH!!!!! FUCK HER!
> *


That sucks dog wish you could be there :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9573066
> *at least you work indoors
> *


no doubt and it's kick back here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 01:10 PM~9573822
> *no doubt and it's kick back here
> *


And you make good enough money to own a bad ass Elco and sick ass Nine :0 
Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:14 PM~9573857
> *And you make good enough money to own a bad ass Elco and sick ass Nine :0
> Sign me up!!!!!
> *


this pay compared to your pay you'd probably be running for the hills :biggrin: I seen your house in pics have you seen mine ask Jerry I had to tell him to wait outside because him,me and my woman don't all fit in the house at once :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 01:18 PM~9573883
> *this pay compared to your pay you'd probably be running for the hills :biggrin: I seen your house in pics have you seen mine ask Jerry I had to tell him to wait outside because him,me and my woman don't all fit in the house at once :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yeah right I know that's just you safe house and you got a few more in exotic locations....By the chrome and gold on that Elco I'd say your just above ballin status :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:22 PM~9573918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah right I know that's just you safe house and you got a few more in exotic locations....By the chrome and gold on that Elco I'd say your just above ballin status :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm just clownin on the size of my house it's not small it's not no mansion though. But I ain't balling I don't own Proper Dos or Thugg Passion :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 02:29 PM~9573973
> *:biggrin:  I'm just clownin on the size of my house it's not small it's not no mansion though. But I ain't balling I don't own Proper Dos or Thugg Passion :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



No baller here, I had to borROw money from MOST HATED club dues. :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:22 PM~9573918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah right I know that's just you safe house and you got a few more in exotic locations....By the chrome and gold on that Elco I'd say your just above ballin status :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 03:08 PM~9574206
> *No baller here, I had to borROw money from MOST HATED club dues. :0
> *


Hey thats why the club dues pot was empty Sean thats not borrowing if you don't ask first :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Cipie?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:16 PM~9574266
> *Hey thats why the club dues pot was empty Sean thats not borrowing if you don't ask first :cheesy:
> *



Better ask Joe, he gave it to Ruben, and Ruben gave it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:17 PM~9574276
> *Whats up Cipie?
> *


WHAT UP LARRY! JUST CHILLIN HERE AT HOME, AND U?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 02:18 PM~9574280
> *Better ask Joe, he gave it to Ruben, and Ruben gave it to me. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Any I got mine from Larry's petty cash drawer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:19 PM~9574294
> *WHAT UP LARRY! JUST CHILLIN HERE AT HOME, AND U?
> *


Same old just chilling at work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like this year might be the best one yet besides the Good ol days you use to have years back,I can't wait to hit them streets :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:22 PM~9574322
> *Same old just chilling at work
> *


WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED FOR TONIGHT?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 03:23 PM~9574325
> *Looks like this year might be the best one yet besides the Good ol days you use to have years back,I can't wait to hit them streets :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! FUCK A SHOW LETS ALL TAKE THE STREETS OVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 03:20 PM~9574297
> *:0
> Any I got mine from Larry's petty cash drawer :biggrin:
> *


Did you leave me any beer money left in the drawer at least?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:25 PM~9574347
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! FUCK A SHOW LETS ALL TAKE THE STREETS OVER AGAIN!!!
> *


I couldn't have said that better myself bro. I'm gonna go out with my woman tonight and drink some cold ones what about you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 02:26 PM~9574360
> *Did you leave me any beer money left in the drawer at least?
> *


If you like PBR


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 03:27 PM~9574367
> *I couldn't have said that better myself bro. I'm gonna go out with my woman tonight and drink some cold ones what about you?
> *


LOOKS LIKE WE'RE HEADING TO THE PARTY AT TONYS. IM LIKE SIX BLOCKS FROM HIS PAD!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:29 PM~9574381
> *If you like PBR
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Dec 31 2007, 03:32 PM~9574415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You cleaned house in that drawer then did you at least lock the door behind you?? :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 31 2007, 03:18 PM~9574280
> *Better ask Joe, he gave it to Ruben, and Ruben gave it to me. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Most Hated wont be at the party but have a Happy New Year guys and be safe.Dont forget the pics.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! ~ ONLY 4 LIFE$~*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2007, 06:40 PM~9575950
> *<span style='color:red'>ROther!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

EVERYONE BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DOWN THERE IN PUEBLO. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO AL THE CO RIDAZ - ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, TRADITIONS, MOST HATED, RUTHLESS, THE BIG "X", WICKED WAYZ AND ANYONE ELSE I DIDN'T MENTION. AGAIN PLEASE BE SAFE.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt for a badass party


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy New Year hope everybody had a safe one


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPYY NEW YEAR TO EVEYBODY IN CO :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy New Year, hope everyone had fun and made it home safe!!! Lets take this Colorado Lowriding to a new level in '08!!! No matter what club you from!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN AND HAPPY NEW YEARS COLORADO..FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK HOME, I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEARS LAST NIGHT...2008 IS HERE........................GOODTIMES CC* :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 1 2008, 11:50 AM~9579946
> *WHATS CRACKEN AND HAPPY NEW YEARS COLORADO..FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK HOME, I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEARS LAST NIGHT...2008 IS HERE........................GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you guys made it home safely!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

By the way, nice ass pic of the trey!!! :biggrin: That muthafukka lookkin' sick!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2008, 10:57 AM~9579981
> *Glad to see you guys made it home safely!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*GRACIAS FES DOGGIE...FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME WITH THE FAMILIA HOMIE....* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2008, 10:59 AM~9579985
> *By the way, nice ass pic of the trey!!!  :biggrin:  That muthafukka lookkin' sick!!!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 1 2008, 11:00 AM~9579990
> *GRACIAS FES DOGGIE...FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME WITH THE FAMILIA HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


We seen your ass on tha news last night doggie when we was at tha party :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 11:02 AM~9579998
> *We seen your ass on tha news last night doggie when we was at tha party :biggrin:
> *


*SERIO......THATS FIRME SHOULD OF HAD THE PLAQUE HA...DAMN IT FEELS FIRME TO BE HOME ESE....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We had GOOD TIMES doggie RO and GT,,,.....................oh and TKK
we hit that fucker up :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 11:07 AM~9580024
> *We had GOOD TIMES doggie RO and GT,,,.....................oh and TKK
> we hit that fucker up :thumbsup:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 1 2008, 12:15 PM~9580062
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN........LOL :biggrin:
> *


OH IT HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME HOME DAWG!!
FUCKIN KILLER PARTY LAST NIGHT!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I TOOK A SHIT LOAD OF PICS! JUST CANT REMEMBER HOW TO POST THEM!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 1 2008, 11:50 AM~9579946
> *WHATS CRACKEN AND HAPPY NEW YEARS COLORADO..FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK HOME, I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEARS LAST NIGHT...2008 IS HERE........................GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back.............. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... WHATS UP GOOD TIMES, WHATS UP EVERYONE ELSE...
THAT PARTY WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

welcome back Chuck. hope everyone was safe last night. what up Fes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 1 2008, 01:41 PM~9580508
> *welcome back Chuck. hope everyone was safe last night. what up Fes.
> *


Whut up Chris!!! Hope you and the family are doin' good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 1 2008, 11:50 AM~9579946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back Chuckieboy and thats one sweet picture bro


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

[/quote]


:worship: BAD :worship: ASS :worship: TREY

WELCOME HOME CHUCKS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good thing I was in Good hands last night.
Thanks for the hospitality Tony, Sean ,Rob, 96ss,Felix,Kevin, and the rest of the crew
OH and RICH


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy I know you have pics. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 1 2008, 11:34 AM~9580142
> *I TOOK A SHIT LOAD OF PICS! JUST CANT REMEMBER HOW TO POST THEM!
> *


Just go to tinypic.com homie
copy there under message forms and post here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes I do have a few
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster

What's good Colorado? You ******* still recovering from last night? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you got some of me twisted might as well post em :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 1 2008, 04:30 PM~9581310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic.Thats what this lifestyle is all about.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 03:32 PM~9581317
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster
> 
> What's good Colorado? You ******* still recovering from last night? :biggrin:
> *


I haven't slept in this long in years....GOODTIMES last night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

>


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 03:32 PM~9581317
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster
> 
> What's good Colorado? You ******* still recovering from last night? :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah homie, I have no idea what the hell I was doing.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9581331
> *I haven't slept in this long in years....GOODTIMES last night :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah it was GOODTIMES! You were fucked up *RO*y. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 03:36 PM~9581351
> *Hell yeah it was GOODTIMES! You were fucked up ROy. :biggrin:
> *


I know homie thanks for the hospitality :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:32 PM~9581320
> *I know you got some of me twisted might as well post em :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Batteries are charging in the camera :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 03:38 PM~9581360
> *Batteries are charging in the camera :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:37 PM~9581357
> *I know homie thanks for the hospitality :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fucking Patron is what did me in,I knew I shoulda stuck with the beer :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 03:38 PM~9581360
> *Batteries are charging in the camera :angry:
> *


Mine too, these are off of Orlando's camera


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These foos :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9581337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ivan and Jerry are gonna have to fight over the smallest mexican in the club award :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2008, 03:47 PM~9581413
> *Ivan and Jerry are gonna have to fight over the smallest mexican in the club award :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 1 2008, 04:40 PM~9581370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lean Like a cholo :roflmao: 

We some Foos :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

*DOUBLE POST


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

My second job :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 05:10 PM~9581549
> *Damn my camera sucks :angry:
> 
> 
> *



Someone was grabbing my ass in this pic :roflmao: 

That's a fucked up pic ROy. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 04:15 PM~9581584
> *Someone was grabbing my ass in this pic :roflmao:
> 
> That's a fucked up pic ROy. :biggrin:
> *


I took it off ,just delete your post I didn't even see you in the background till now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 1 2008, 05:15 PM~9581579
> *My second job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Service with a smile. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 05:23 PM~9581627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:23 PM~9581627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These chicks are hardcore...straight from the bottle :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 05:26 PM~9581652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They were looking at the stippers. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I let Jerry borrow my pants :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 05:41 PM~9581765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this pic would come out sick.  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

>


 :worship: BAD :worship: ASS :worship: TREY

WELCOME HOME CHUCKS!
[/quote]


> Welcome back Chuckieboy and thats one sweet picture bro





> welcome back Chuck. hope everyone was safe last night. what up Fes.


Welcome back.............. :biggrin:
[/quote

*GRACIAS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE'S...CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The pics tell it all!!! Looked like a bomb ass party!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You make it home Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 06:59 PM~9582236
> *You make it home Ivan?
> *


Yeah bro i made it and i am tired as hell i think selina was hurtin just as much as you were today from partying. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2008, 05:57 PM~9582211
> *The pics tell it all!!! Looked like a bomb ass party!!!
> *


It was :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE NOTHEN BUT GOODTIMES OUT THERE IN P-TOWN..GRACIAS FOR THE INVATATION ROLLERZ AND ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY COMMING TOGETHER...........2008 * :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 1 2008, 06:05 PM~9582296
> *Yeah bro i made it and i am tired as hell i think selina was hurtin just as much as you were today from partying. :biggrin:
> *


I'm still hurting :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Back to work tomorrow too.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 1 2008, 07:08 PM~9582319
> *Back to work tomorrow too.
> *



Thanks for making the trip homie. It was GOOD to meet you!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta start listening to my wife more and start eating before I drink


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 1 2008, 06:08 PM~9582319
> *Back to work tomorrow too.
> *


Yeah :thumbsdown:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 07:08 PM~9582326
> *Thanks for making the trip homie. It was GOOD to meet you!
> *


Good meeting all of you guys and thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would like to thank ROLLERZ ONLY.

Much love!  

Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 06:11 PM~9582353
> *I would like to thank ROLLERZ ONLY.
> 
> Much love!
> ...


Our pleasure


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 07:09 PM~9582331
> *I gotta start listening to my wife more and start eating before I drink
> *



Yeah you should have cause there was lots of food there. Tamales, taquitos, spicy meatballs, chips, dip, etc.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would also like to thank TONY (ROLLERZ_47) for inviting everyone into his home and letting us party. In addition I would like to thank Regina (Tony's wife) for preparing the bomb ass food. 

Much love Pantoja Family  

Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 06:16 PM~9582400
> *I would also like to thank TONY (ROLLERZ_47) for inviting everyone into his home and letting us party. In addition I would like to thank Regina (Tony's wife) for preparing the bomb ass food.
> 
> Much love Pantoja Family
> ...


X2
We appreciate everything Tony,and thanks for putting up with us Regina


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2008, 04:47 PM~9581413
> *Ivan and Jerry are gonna have to fight over the smallest mexican in the club award :cheesy:
> *


Shit bro i think i'll win that award even. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like it was a good party.Well the New Year is here and its time to get ready for the warm weather.So we can Roll. :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2008, 08:22 PM~9582918
> *what up sean
> *



Nada Niggu, what's good with you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 08:24 PM~9582935
> *Nada Niggu, what's good with you?
> *




just watchin tv bein bored as usual


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *RO 4 LIFE*

What's good bROther? How was ur new years?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2008, 08:25 PM~9582940
> *just watchin tv bein bored as usual
> *




Here you go ******


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 08:29 PM~9582978
> *Here you go ******
> 
> 
> ...



thanks buddy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Who is this guy?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

And that's all folks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice camera/pics


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 08:39 PM~9583087
> *Nice camera/pics
> *


Thanx bRO, CHRISTmas present. :biggrin: 

If any need to be modofied let me know. I tried to be careful and not post any fucked off 1's.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Tony it was great last night

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THANKS 2 EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT. HOPE U ALL HAD A GOOD TIME..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 1 2008, 08:11 PM~9583391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This musta been late,we all look fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess you figured it out huh Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This keeps going we're gonna be at 400 pages tonight


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 PM~9583481
> *This keeps going we're gonna be at 400 pages tonight
> *



TTT Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy New Years Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't believe I had to miss it!!! :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? hit me up bro, we need to get together soon( con esposas y familia y todos)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 1 2008, 11:44 PM~9584661
> *what up Fes? hit me up bro, we need to get together soon( con esposas y familia y todos)
> *


Cool...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 1 2008, 09:59 PM~9583842
> *Happy New Years Colorado  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 07:13 PM~9582847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH RESPECTS HOMMIES THIS IS WUTT ITS ALL ABOUT HAPPY NEW YEAR COLORADO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY HOPE YOU ALL RECOVERD FROM THE PARTY IT TOOK ME ALL Day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 2 2008, 12:21 AM~9585466
> *MUCH RESPECTS HOMMIES THIS IS WUTT ITS ALL ABOUT HAPPY NEW YEAR COLORADO
> *


*THATS RIGHT LOOKEN GOOD............KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN~~~~*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 09:13 AM~9586389
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


Whut Up Sean!!! Whut it Dew Bigg CO!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS ONE?!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 2 2008, 09:46 AM~9586527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I only seen your car once Cipie after you cut the top


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ...
WHATS UP ALL THE OTHER CO. RIDERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan pm me your paypal account so I can shoot you those funds homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*~WHAT UP COLORADO~$$$ ~ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE~* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 2 2008, 07:15 PM~9590610
> *What up Ivan pm me your paypal account so I can shoot you those funds homie
> *


I don't have paypal but you can shoot me some funds :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 2 2008, 08:21 PM~9591189
> *~WHAT UP COLORADO~$$$ ~ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE~  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Q~VO Renzo, what's good b*RO*ther?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 07:53 PM~9591622
> *Q~VO Renzo, what's good bROther?
> *


CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:37 PM~9591414
> *I don't have paypal but you can shoot me some funds :biggrin:
> *


I will soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 2 2008, 09:06 PM~9591777
> *I will soon
> *


all right can't wait


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 2 2008, 09:01 PM~9591708
> *CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU!!!
> *



Chill'n b*RO*tha, I'm not drinking any *RO*nas for at least a week.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 2 2008, 09:06 PM~9591777
> *I will soon
> *



Don't for get about my ferria! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 08:18 PM~9591900
> *Don't for get about my ferria! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 08:18 PM~9591893
> *Chill'n bROtha, I'm  not drinking any ROnas for at least a week.
> *


I GOT TO TRY TO CLEAN OUT MY ICE CHEST AND MY FRIDGE, I GOT TO MUCH ALCOHOL LEFT!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 2 2008, 09:35 PM~9592076
> *I GOT TO TRY TO CLEAN OUT MY ICE CHEST AND MY FRIDGE, I GOT TO MUCH ALCOHOL LEFT!!!
> *



If you would have partied with us you would not have any left! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

6 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, *moparlow*
Wassup everybody, wassup Herrera?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fe? i am anxious for this weekend.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Kev?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 2 2008, 08:45 PM~9592185
> *what up Fe? i am anxious for this weekend.
> *


It is on this weekend. We will need cable and the terminals. Call me tommorow


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 2 2008, 08:47 PM~9592213
> *whats good Kev?
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whatever we need you just let me know.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 2 2008, 08:49 PM~9592233
> *whatever we need you just let me know.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 09:18 PM~9591900
> *Don't for get about my ferria! :biggrin:
> *


He took money out of my pettie cash drawer so he owes me and you took money from Rueben who took it from us so if he sends you money to you can send it to me also :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 2 2008, 08:44 PM~9592175
> *6 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, moparlow
> Wassup everybody, wassup Herrera?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 08:41 PM~9592144
> *If you would have partied with us you would not have any left! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, WE BOUGHT WAY TO MUCH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

whats up fe ? how was your new years ?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLING THRU TO SAY WHATS UP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2008, 09:59 PM~9592322
> *He took money out of my pettie cash drawer so he owes me and you took money from Rueben who took it from us so if he sends you money to you can send it to me also :biggrin:
> *



I thought I was on a payment plan with you :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 2 2008, 10:19 PM~9592560
> *WHAT UP ROLLING THRU TO SAY WHATS UP
> *



You owe my BM big time Ritchie. She cleaned up your BIG ASS MESS!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9593565
> *You owe my BM big time Ritchie. She cleaned up your BIG ASS MESS!
> *


sorry homie i guess i had i little to much :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 3 2008, 12:18 AM~9593958
> *sorry homie i guess i had i little to much  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 3 2008, 12:18 AM~9593958
> *sorry homie i guess i had i little to much  :biggrin:
> *


WOW!!! :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO..WHAT IT DEW G~TIMERS?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

GOOD morning fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ready 4 work?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 06:51 AM~9595355
> *Ready 4 work?
> *


*MAKE THAT PAPER HOMIE....ILL CALL YOU LATER AND LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THE LOCATION FOR TOMORROW, I NEED TO GET KIKOS CELL NUMBER!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning everyone. what up Fe, you are up pretty early.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO Whut it dew!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

whats up everyone hope evrerybody had a good new year 2008 is going to be good year :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT IT IS ROLLERZ FAM...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Ranger Wrinkles?
What you pawn to get a computer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, WRINKLES</span>
What up Chris and Mr.You owe my wife a $20 bottle of Cuervo cause you broke hers when you was twisted Wrinkles


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 3 2008, 06:56 PM~9599918
> *what up Roy?
> *


What up homie how you been healing up dog?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

doing pretty well dog, thanks for asking.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 3 2008, 06:59 PM~9599946
> *doing pretty well dog, thanks for asking.
> *


No problem dog we're praying for a fellow rider to heal up and get out there on them streets where he belongs


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

lifts go in the cutty manana. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 3 2008, 07:01 PM~9599970
> *lifts go in the cutty manana. :biggrin:
> *


Cool to see your finally getting lifted,gotta be a big day for you.  
Congrats


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

400


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

its was 2000 since i had a lifted ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 3 2008, 07:04 PM~9599990
> *its was 2000 since i had a lifted ride.
> *


That's a while,shit aint nuthin changed homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *WRINKLES, kdawg32*

What's good Kev, what's cracken GOODTIMER?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 08:03 PM~9599985
> * 400
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:00 PM~9600520
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Kev, what's cracken GOODTIMER?
> *


not much just chillin
how about you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9570417

I thought Thugg Passion was a 63?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:07 PM~9600571
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup ******?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:10 PM~9600587
> *Sup ******?
> *


Chillen still on the hunt.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 08:16 PM~9600635
> *Chillen still on the hunt.
> *


Hunt 4???????????????? :scrutinize:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 08:18 PM~9600644
> *Hunt 4???????????????? :scrutinize:
> *


Something good, evrytime I find a project they sell it. I'm getting fustrated. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 09:07 PM~9600569
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9570417
> 
> I thought Thugg Passion was a 63?
> *


What a self ownage :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2008, 08:21 PM~9600675
> *What a self ownage :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

It is a 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 08:20 PM~9600664
> *Something good, evrytime I find a project they sell it. I'm getting fustrated. :angry:
> *


Gotta be patient look at Larry and his Nine and Sean and the Trey


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:18 PM~9600644
> *Hunt 4???????????????? :scrutinize:
> *



A sick yellow deuce :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9600702
> *A sick yellow deuce :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I wish I could afford that shit homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:22 PM~9600689
> *It is a 63
> *


 :twak: I was being a smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9600702
> *A sick yellow deuce :biggrin:
> *


everything's obtainable


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9600698
> *Gotta be patient look at Larry and his Nine and Sean and the Trey
> *



and *RO*y


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:00 PM~9600520
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Kev, what's cracken GOODTIMER?
> *


was crackin rollerzonly719 looks like you had a firme new years party homie srry couldn't make it dogg babysitting trouble next event iam there for sure homie


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9600715
> *:twak:  I was being a smart ass :biggrin:
> *


Well shit, I thought you were having a blonde moment :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:25 PM~9600718
> *everything's obtainable
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got champaign taste on a beer budget  
But I'll get that rag soon ....believe that


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 3 2008, 09:25 PM~9600723
> *was crackin rollerzonly719 looks like you had a firme new years party homie srry couldn't make it dogg babysitting trouble next event iam there for sure homie
> *


Yeah it was GOODTIMES, I look forward to meeting you sometime soon b*RO*!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*RO* and *GT* in this biaaatch


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:26 PM~9600734
> *I got champaign taste on a beer budget
> But I'll get that rag soon ....believe that
> *



I got champaign taste on a wino budget. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup good timers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 08:28 PM~9600741
> *RO and GT in this biaaatch
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:28 PM~9600741
> *RO and GT in this biaaatch
> *



Don't forget TKK when he logs on, he gets pissed, ask *RO*y. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:28 PM~9600747
> *I got champaign taste on a wino budget.  :biggrin:
> *


A Pueblo wino at that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 3 2008, 08:29 PM~9600755
> *wus sup good timers
> *


What up Big Chuch dog


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome back Wrinkles


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:30 PM~9600772
> *A Pueblo wino at that
> *


 :uh: 

Damn, now that's a broke ass ******.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:29 PM~9600768
> *Don't forget Rich</span>  :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

So since most of our Teams are watching the playoffs from their living rooms, who is going to the superbowl?

I THINK.......................................

AFC: New England :angry: 
NFC: Greenbay


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 08:31 PM~9600784
> *Welcome back Wrinkles
> *


thanks switchmaster it feels good 2 be back with my familia and my 2nd familia GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9600843
> *So since most of our Teams are watching the playoffs from their living rooms, who is going to the superbowl?
> 
> I THINK.......................................
> ...


As long as New England gets their ass beat I will be happy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 PM~9600860
> *As long as New England gets their ass beat I will be happy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9600843
> *So since most of our Teams are watching the playoffs from their living rooms, who is going to the superbowl?
> 
> I THINK.......................................
> ...


GREEN BAY FOR SURE HOMIE & FUCK NEW ENGLAND FUCKEN CHEATERS :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm out fellas, I'll see everyone tommorow.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9600889
> *I'm out fellas, I'll see everyone tommorow.
> *



Peace


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 3 2008, 09:40 PM~9600882
> *GREEN BAY FOR SURE HOMIE & FUCK NEW ENGLAND FUCKEN CHEATERS :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Raiders and Bronco's are going to the Super Bowl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Super Bowl


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So when is the next event........... :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 08:48 PM~9600954
> *This Super Bowl
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THA LITTLE PIC ON THA TOP RIGHT CONER SO IS THAT WHAT I GET IF I STEP INTHERE :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9601007
> *I LIKE THA LITTLE PIC ON THA TOP RIGHT CONER SO IS THAT WHAT I GET IF I STEP INTHERE :scrutinize:
> *


I did made that in my free time while Stupervising  
I changed this








To this








Guess I got too much time on my hands at work
:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Roy you bust your ass at work huh :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 3 2008, 09:05 PM~9601109
> *Damn Roy you bust your ass at work huh :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, thirtymax, fesboogie, ls1569, lilnasty_719, 4pump84cutty
What up Colorado,welcome lilnasty_719,thirtymax,andls1569


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 10:02 PM~9601084
> *I did made that in my free time while Stupervising
> I changed this
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 08:30 PM~9600776
> *What up Big Chuch dog
> *


chillin hommie doing my homework looking tru some cars hows the weather?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 3 2008, 09:16 PM~9601215
> *chillin hommie doing my homework looking tru some cars hows the weather?
> *


Weathers been GOOD homie like low 50's and sunny to partly cloudy.....
If the Deuce was up I'd be out


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *THUGG PASSION*

What's good b*RO*ther?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:48 PM~9600954
> *This Super Bowl
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:19 PM~9601250
> *Weathers been GOOD homie  like low 50's and sunny to partly cloudy.....
> If the Deuce was up I'd be out
> *


we about 2 get hit by rain its all fucked up you getting that bad bitch ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 3 2008, 09:34 PM~9601426
> *we about 2 get hit by rain its all fucked up you getting that bad bitch ready
> *


Yeah I heard you guys are getting hit hard this weekend,don't rain much out there but I remember the Harbor Area use to Flood bad when it rained hard
Yeah the Impala is awaiting it's organ from Califas and should be outta the coma by next month


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2008, 09:30 PM~9601361
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION
> 
> What's good bROther?
> *


HERE AT WORK...ON STAND BY FOR THE RAIN...WE'RE ON STORM/FLOOD WATCH :angry: THIS 24 HRS ON DUTY KILLS ME...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 3 2008, 10:42 PM~9601541
> *Yeah I heard you guys are getting hit hard this weekend,don't rain much out there but I remember the Harbor Area use to Flood bad when it rained hard
> Yeah the Impala is awaiting it's organ from Califas and should be outta the coma by next month
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9601896
> *HERE AT WORK...ON STAND BY FOR THE RAIN...WE'RE ON STORM/FLOOD WATCH  :angry: THIS 24 HRS ON DUTY KILLS ME...
> *



Hopefully they are paying you OT :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any interest in a pitbull from the Denver area? Female bluenose, 10 weeks old


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*MORNING COLORADOGOODTIMES CC*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Morning...........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO....WHATS THE WORD HOMIE...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 4 2008, 07:29 AM~9604378
> *WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO....WHATS THE WORD HOMIE...
> *


Not Much Chuck......I had to go back 55 pages to catch up. :0 How's everything? Welcome back Homie. I just got back from H-Town


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 4 2008, 06:11 AM~9604150
> *MORNING COLORADOGOODTIMES CC
> *


Damn I haven't seen curb feelers in years. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP!!!!


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9601896
> *HERE AT WORK...ON STAND BY FOR THE RAIN...WE'RE ON STORM/FLOOD WATCH  :angry: THIS 24 HRS ON DUTY KILLS ME...
> *


SURE DONT MISS THAT CO WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:46 AM~9605156
> *Damn I haven't seen curb feelers in years. :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW GOTTA LOOK OUT FOR THEM 100 SPOKE "D"S HOMIE..* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low01_@Jan 4 2008, 12:58 PM~9606017
> *check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO Riders? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Jan 4 2008, 11:35 AM~9605512
> *SURE DONT MISS THAT CO WEATHER :biggrin:
> *


That would be Los Angeles, not Colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 4 2008, 01:30 PM~9606262
> *YOU KNOW GOTTA LOOK OUT FOR THEM 100 SPOKE "D"S HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 4 2008, 05:51 PM~9608223
> *Whats up CO Riders? :biggrin:
> *



What's good Joe?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 4 2008, 08:57 PM~9609556
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO?
> *



Is this J?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

*COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, ROLLERZONLY 719

What's good Cip Dawg?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

yes it is buddy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ahh shit, it's real close for being a model...........................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9609126


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:00 PM~9609577
> *COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good Cip Dawg?
> *


What up Sean!! You drinkin tonight?!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 4 2008, 09:03 PM~9609593
> *yes it is buddy
> *


Welcome to the world of LIL


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

how do you put a pic buddy?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 4 2008, 09:04 PM~9609606
> *What up Sean!! You drinkin tonight?!
> *


I'm not at the moment, but don't know about l8ter????? You?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:07 PM~9609627
> *I'm not at the moment, but don't know about l8ter????? You?
> *


FUCK NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 4 2008, 09:05 PM~9609616
> *how do you put a pic buddy?
> *



I use PHOTOBUCKET. You use the 3rd for MYSPACE, and the 4th for LIL


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

i just hit you up hit buddy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 4 2008, 09:07 PM~9609632
> *FUCK NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:dunno: Why not :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 4 2008, 09:08 PM~9609640
> *i just hit you up hit buddy
> *




WTF, damn rookies :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

no the little pic


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:09 PM~9609647
> *:dunno:  Why not  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOOD FOR A MINUTE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 4 2008, 09:12 PM~9609680
> *IM GOOD FOR A MINUTE!
> *



What, can't hang with them ROLLERZ? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wht up sean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 4 2008, 09:10 PM~9609657
> *no the little pic
> *





what up lil buddy ? what movie you goin to see


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:16 PM~9609713
> *What, can't hang with them ROLLERZ? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I CAN HANG!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 4 2008, 09:04 PM~9609604
> *Ahh shit, it's real close for being a model...........................
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9609126
> *


Here is the little Boulevard bully :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368404&st=40


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9610098
> *Here is the little Boulevard bully :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368404&st=40
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean thats a cool model.Now lets see the real deal................. :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 5 2008, 01:27 AM~9611837
> *Sean thats a cool model.Now lets see the real deal................. :0
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 5 2008, 01:56 AM~9611972
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What does that mean dont' know what he's talking about or don't know when?? :biggrin: We want to see the thugg passion homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS A GOODTIMES THANG.........GOODTIMES CC RIDERS FO LIFE!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 5 2008, 08:07 AM~9612809
> *RO! *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its good to see GOODTIMES back together.........


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HERES A PIC OF MY OLD 63


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 5 2008, 12:44 PM~9614013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I talked to the owner of it now in Pueblo this past summer at the carwash


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 5 2008, 09:13 AM~9613133
> *Good to see you made it home safe Chucks. Welcome back bRO!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE..WILL BE THROWING THE WELCOME BACK GET TOGETHER SOON.....GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 5 2008, 11:44 AM~9614013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIRME................* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 5 2008, 10:42 AM~9613605
> *ITS THAT TIME.......GOODTIMES*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Focker,take off that first pic I look like a Dickhead :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 10:16 PM~9617810
> *What up Focker,take off that first pic I look like a Dickhead :biggrin:
> *


*NO YOU DONT FOO....I HAVE SEEN WORSE PICS OF YOU...LOL* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 5 2008, 10:25 PM~9617876
> *NO YOU DONT FOO....I HAVE SEEN WORSE PICS OF YOU...LOL :biggrin:
> *


It's GOOD homie,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 11:35 PM~9617943
> *What up big Larry
> *


Whats up Roy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 5 2008, 11:44 PM~9618024
> *TTT
> *


Whats up bro hows the 59?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 10:41 PM~9617991
> *Whats up Roy
> *


Kickin it homie listening to some jams drinking a few...you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 11:49 PM~9618064
> *Kickin it homie listening to some jams drinking a few...you?
> *


I'm at work waiting to go home in about an hour  I'll probably drink a few after work and sit in front of the computer myself


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 09:48 PM~9618058
> *Whats up bro hows the 59?
> *


Lagging bro! But it's on soon homie,I shit you not!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 10:50 PM~9618073
> *I'm at work waiting to go home in about an hour   I'll probably drink a few after work and sit in front of the computer myself
> *


I'll probably be here homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 5 2008, 11:52 PM~9618094
> *Lagging bro! But it's on soon homie,I shit you not!
> *


Can't wait to see it bro mine will look the same for a while no plans to do anything to it for the near future anyway


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 10:49 PM~9618064
> *Kickin it homie listening to some jams drinking a few...you?
> *


*ORALE ..NO INVITE...I SEE HOW IT IS FOOLIO!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 5 2008, 11:06 PM~9618192
> *ORALE ..NO INVITE...I SEE HOW IT IS FOOLIO!!!
> *


My wife is still pissed dog she said I had no respect wanting to bump oldies at 2:47 am :angry: 
She'll get over it...or get use to it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 11:07 PM~9618215
> *My wife is still pissed dog she said I had no respect wanting to bump oldies at 2:47 am :angry:
> She'll get over it...or get use to it
> *


*ORALE DESPESNA FOO!!! TELL HER WERE SORRY BUT YOU KNOW IT HAD BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE HAD ALL BEEN TOGETHER FOO...THE WELCOME HOME VOLO WILL BE RIGHT AFTER OUR MEETING NEXT SATURDAY HOMIE....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 5 2008, 11:11 PM~9618244
> *ORALE DESPESNA FOO!!! TELL HER WERE SORRY BUT YOU KNOW IT HAD BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE HAD ALL BEEN TOGETHER FOO...THE WELCOME HOME VOLO WILL BE RIGHT AFTER OUR MEETING NEXT SATURDAY HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


Ohh shit...where at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up roy ? What up Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 5 2008, 11:17 PM~9618287
> *What up roy ? What up Larry?
> *


How you and Selina doing dog?
You ready to hit Springs again dog?





We didn't scare you away did we???jk :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 5 2008, 11:13 PM~9618261
> *Ohh shit...where at?
> *


*STILL LOOKEN FOR A LOCATION HOMIE....BUT ILL HAVE ONE BY TUESDAY!!! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 6 2008, 12:17 AM~9618287
> *What up roy ? What up Larry?
> *


How are you doing Ivan?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 12:18 AM~9618302
> *STILL LOOKEN FOR A LOCATION HOMIE....BUT ILL HAVE ONE BY TUESDAY!!!
> *


Come to my house :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 11:22 PM~9618329
> *Come to my house  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


*YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT NEXT SATURDAY FOR THE VOLO LARRY...* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 12:24 AM~9618344
> *YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT NEXT SATURDAY FOR THE VOLO LARRY... :biggrin:
> *


the 12th?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 11:25 PM~9618354
> *the 12th?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO CHECK THIS OUT





























FAT KAT HOOKING A HOMIE UP

















CHRIS ON THE SWITCH ONCE AGIAN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking good Traditions


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 03:00 AM~9619168
> *WHATS UP SEAN?
> *



Just chill'n homie. Just got home from the bar.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I JUST GOT HOME FROM LIFTING THE CUTLASS OUT AT FE'S SHOP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 03:02 AM~9619176
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM LIFTING THE CUTLASS OUT AT FE'S SHOP
> *



Damn u guys been at that shit all day huh?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

2 DAYS START TO FIHISH


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?Just back from the house party...........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 02:56 AM~9619147
> *WHATS UP CO CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Well them solenoids obviously worked!!!  Good job guys that shit looks good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew 7-1-9!!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

HONESTLY I seen u guys and u guys PUTTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDERS




ADD ME TO MYSPACE IF U HAVE ONE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up cip


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS UP CIPPI HIT ME UP ON THA PM DOGG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN G-TIMERS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jan 6 2008, 09:01 AM~9619960
> *HONESTLY I seen u guys and u guys PUTTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDERS
> ADD ME TO MYSPACE IF U HAVE ONE
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2008, 01:59 AM~9619167
> *Looking good Traditions
> *


*x2 LOOKEN FIRME TRADITIONS CC......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good to see you lifted Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMERS FO LIFE.....[/b]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHO PLAYS TODAY????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 09:45 AM~9620100
> *WUS CRACKIN G-TIMERS
> *


*YOU TELL ME HOMIE, WAS THINKING OF SHOOTING BY YOUR PAD LATER TODAY?* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, WRINKLES

*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS......*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 10:52 AM~9620132
> *WHO PLAYS TODAY????
> *


 :angry: MY TEAM LOST LAST NIGHT!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 09:53 AM~9620140
> *YOU TELL ME HOMIE, WAS THINKING OF SHOOTING BY YOUR PAD LATER TODAY? :biggrin:
> *


COME ON BY DOGG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 09:51 AM~9620126
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMERS FO LIFE.....*
> [/b]


TILL I DIE DOGG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 09:55 AM~9620150
> *:angry: MY TEAM LOST LAST NIGHT!
> *


THAT SHIT SUCKED STEELERS FUCK UP THOU


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 09:55 AM~9620153
> *COME ON BY DOGG
> *


*LETS MAKE SOME CEVICHE, BUDLIGHTS AND CLAMATO HOMIE AND WATCH THE GAMES DOG...DID YOU PICK UP YOUR BIG SCREEN OR WHAT?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 10:57 AM~9620165
> *THAT SHIT SUCKED STEELERS FUCK UP THOU
> *


YA IT DID! THEY PULLED THE SAME SHIT AS THEY DID ALL YEAR, ONLY PLAYED THE FOURTH QUARTER! :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS GOING ON ROY GOT YOUR PM CIPPI


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 09:56 AM~9620158
> *TILL I DIE DOGG
> *


*TILL THE CASCKET DROPS HOMIE...WIN, LOSE, OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 09:59 AM~9620180
> *YA IT DID! THEY PULLED THE SAME SHIT AS THEY DID ALL YEAR, ONLY PLAYED THE FOURTH QUARTER! :angry:
> *


*NO SHIT PINCHE STEELERS HOMIE.....*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 6 2008, 09:58 AM~9620172
> *LETS MAKE SOME CEVICHE, BUDLIGHTS AND CLAMATO HOMIE AND WATCH THE GAMES DOG...DID YOU PICK UP YOUR BIG SCREEN OR WHAT?
> *


LETS DO THA DAMN THANG COME ON BY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 10:59 AM~9620182
> *WAS GOING ON ROY GOT YOUR PM CIPPI
> *


I GOTTA ROLL BY FAT CATS TODAY, MAYBE I CAN CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 10:00 AM~9620193
> *LETS DO THA DAMN THANG COME ON BY
> *


*ORALE ILL HIT YOU UP IN A LIL BIT HOMIE...GOING TO CHURCH WITH THE FAMILIA....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up homies


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 10:02 AM~9620197
> *I GOTTA ROLL BY FAT CATS TODAY, MAYBE I CAN CHECK IT OUT.
> *


YEA ILL BE HERE DOGG JUST CALL ME DOGG


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 6 2008, 10:04 AM~9620216
> *what up homies
> *


YOU COMING BY ROY COME BY IF YOU NOT BUSY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 11:05 AM~9620219
> *YEA ILL BE HERE DOGG JUST CALL ME DOGG
> *


I'LL DO THAT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS CRACKIN IVAN


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn what is this GOODTIMES Sunday?!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 AM~9620241
> *Damn what is this GOODTIMES Sunday?!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 6 2008, 11:08 AM~9620234
> *WAS CRACKIN IVAN
> *


Not much bro just being sick since i partied with Roy on new years.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 6 2008, 11:11 AM~9620257
> *Not much bro just being sick since i partied with Roy on new years.
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU STILL GOT THAT BROWN BOTTLE FLU?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 6 2008, 10:11 AM~9620257
> *Not much bro just being sick since i partied with Roy on new years.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I kind of wish thats what it was. Just a bad cold though. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO?  *TRADITIONS *STOPING BY TO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks guys. i gotta give much respect to Rich and FE for all that they did for a homie this weekend. what up Fes? thanks for the hook up last night. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It's a good feeling when you get your car juiced finally huh?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

it sure is a good feeling to hit the switch again after 7 years. i can't forget about thanking Orlando for his help also.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes and Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 AM~9620336
> *thanks guys. i gotta give much respect to Rich and FE for all that they did for a homie this weekend. what up Fes? thanks for the hook up last night. :biggrin:
> *


Don't thank me dogg, I owed you that one anywayz!!! Glad your one step closer now homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2008, 12:04 PM~9620542
> *what up Fes and Roy?
> *


Whut it Dew...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i don't look at it that way dog. i still appreciate you bringing them to me. and i think i am actually three steps closer if you count me getting my paint and half my interior lined up already. things started to line up good at the end of the night ( i think it was those same stars  )


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2008, 12:08 PM~9620573
> *i don't look at it that way dog. i still appreciate you bringing them to me. and i think i am actually three steps closer if you count me getting my paint and half my interior lined up already. things started to line up good at the end of the night ( i think it was those same stars  )
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I know huh!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's good Colorado? Another fine day in the 719 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2008, 12:27 PM~9620709
> *What's good Colorado? Another fine day in the 719 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah snow and all dat good shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 AM~9620709
> *What's good Colorado? Another fine day in the 719 :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PIMP ????


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO?? WAKE UP!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 6 2008, 12:34 PM~9620758
> *WHAT UP PIMP ????
> *



What's good ******? When you gonna ROll by so I can take care of that?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2008, 11:40 AM~9620792
> *What's good ******? When you gonna ROll by so I can take care of that?
> *


IN THA NEXT DAY OR 2..HIT ME UP . WE GOTS TO DO A MEETING NEXT WEEK..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP RICH? WHAT UP FES?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 6 2008, 12:43 PM~9620818
> *WHAT UP RICH? WHAT UP FES?
> *


Whut Up Tony, how you been?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 6 2008, 12:43 PM~9620818
> *WHAT UP RICH? WHAT UP FES?
> *


WHATS UP MAN SORRY ABOUT THE MESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

LOOK MARVIN FROM THE BIG X HAS A NEW WHIP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 02:25 PM~9621374
> *LOOK MARVIN FROM THE BIG X HAS A NEW WHIP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT.........GOODTIMERS*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2008, 12:28 PM~9620721
> *Yeah snow and all dat good shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


No snow here I had the 59 out yesterday and took a cruise in my monte carlo today :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Man that looks like some nice weather from where im sitting at.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 6 2008, 04:39 PM~9622235
> *Man that looks like some nice weather from where im sitting at.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 02:25 PM~9621374
> *LOOK MARVIN FROM THE BIG X HAS A NEW WHIP
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride I wish him the best of luck with it I really like those montes and would love to see one around when I go up there and roll with some of you guys


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP! GOOD CHILLIN WITH YOU GUYS TODAY UP IN THE SPRINGS AT FAT KATS! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 06:03 PM~9622868
> *WHAT UP! GOOD CHILLIN WITH YOU GUYS TODAY UP IN THE SPRINGS AT FAT KATS! :thumbsup:
> *


Tried calling you back, but I think ur phone was off, it went straight to voicemail. Hit me up when u get a chance.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup big homies wats going down


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 6 2008, 07:57 PM~9623640
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup big homies wats going down
> *


WHAT UP! WHO DIS?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2008, 06:50 PM~9623167
> *Tried calling you back, but I think ur phone was off, it went straight to voicemail. Hit me up when u get a chance.
> *


AIGHT!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

this is felixs homie my names tim


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 6 2008, 08:07 PM~9623743
> *this is felixs homie my names tim
> *


KOO! WHAT UP!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

chillin being bored just hittin this up and myspace whats bout you?


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

just stopin by to give the colorado forum some luv.... uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up newcomers welcome to LIL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 6 2008, 08:12 PM~9623797
> *chillin being bored just hittin this up and myspace whats bout you?
> *


BORED AS FUCK! AINT SHIT GOING ON IN HERE.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

waddup rich?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 6 2008, 01:25 PM~9621374
> *LOOK MARVIN FROM THE BIG X HAS A NEW WHIP
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP GLEN


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

ya aint nada goin down bored as helll


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 6 2008, 10:52 PM~9625834
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's good b*RO*tha?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

READY TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 12:41 AM~9627442
> *READY TO ROLL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT HOMIE......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO .....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:10 AM~9628922
> *GOOD</span> Morning Chuck*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?Everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:12 AM~9628927
> *Whats up?Everyone
> *


What up Jr


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 06:12 AM~9628926
> *GOOD Morning Chuck
> *


*MORNING HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:12 AM~9628927
> *Whats up?Everyone
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN JR??* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much fellas.Just getting ready for work.Im out talk to yous later.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..

PLEASE WEAR YOUR CLUB COLORS AND BRING YOUR PLAQUES..(UNLESS YOU A SOLO RIDER.....) 

THANKS COLORADO LOWRIDERS
CHUCKS (PREZ) & THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ.* :biggrin: 










*LET'S HAVE SOME GOODTIMES...............*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO? whats good with everyone?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2008, 06:58 AM~9629044
> *whats up CO? whats good with everyone?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE IS TRADITIONS GONNA MAKE IT TO THE WELCOME BACK OR WHAT??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

we will try our hardest Chuck. thanks for the invitation, i am looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2008, 07:26 AM~9629133
> *we will try our hardest Chuck. thanks for the invitation, i am looking forward to meeting you guys.
> *


*COO HOMIE, WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS THIS WEEKEND!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Big CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 04:23 AM~9628368
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT HOMIE......
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 07:54 AM~9629027
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH  @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..
> ...


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 6 2008, 09:11 PM~9625125
> *WHAT UP GLEN
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:54 AM~9629027
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH  @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:33 AM~9629949
> *WILL BE THERE.
> *


*FIRME LOOKEN FORWARD TO IT....*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY... WHAT UP TRADITIONS,,, WHAT UP GOOD TIMES, AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS...
HOWS EVERYONE LOVING THIS WEATHER...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:37 PM~9632972
> *THE PARTY WILL BE HELD AT EL PALINQUE MEXICAN RESTURANT ON ACADAMY...
> *


What time homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Orlando


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 PM~9633430
> *What time homie?
> *


5


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:31 PM~9633451
> *5
> *


Thatz whutz up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDYYYY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 06:54 AM~9629027
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH  @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2008, 06:32 PM~9633462
> *Thatz whutz up!!!
> *


*OH ITS ON HOMIE...WEST COAST STYLE......* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2008, 07:36 PM~9633479
> *buddy
> *



you gonna come by


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 07:44 PM~9633577
> *HERE IS THE LOCATION FOR THE WELCOME BACK PARTY FOR THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA...HIT ME UP IF YOUR GONNA BE JOINING US...SEAN, FES, CURIOS DOS, PURPLE HAZE, I RECIEVED YOUR PM'S.....
> 
> G O O D T I M E S C A R CL U B  C O L O R A D O .....
> *


So is that a beer party or like a dinner party????


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 07:54 AM~9629027
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH  @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..
> ...


YOU GOING TO HAVE ANY CHILLI POPPERS :biggrin: ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 07:20 PM~9633908
> *So is that a beer party or like a dinner party????
> *


It will be like a beer party,we have reserved main room


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:52 PM~9634216
> *It will be like a beer party,we have reserved main room
> *


I'm hoping Most Hated can make it :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

sup everyone what the hell is all this white shit lol :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:10 PM~9634448
> *sup everyone what the hell is all this white shit lol  :roflmao:
> *


Ferria :0 Oh you mean outside? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*, lilnasty_719


What's good Pimp?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9634575
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719
> What's good Pimp?
> *


DID YOU FORGET HOW TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE?!
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cipie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan
What up Larry


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:30 PM~9634678
> *What up Cipie
> *


WHAT UP ROY!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9634295
> *I'm hoping Most Hated can make it :biggrin:
> *


if the weather holds up you'll see the









there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:31 PM~9634693
> *WHAT UP ROY!
> *


Watching the snow wondering if Imma work tomorrow


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado riders?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:32 PM~9634700
> *if the weather holds up  you'll see the
> 
> 
> ...


We would really appreciate if you came by homie.....btw nice ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:26 PM~9634622
> *DID YOU FORGET HOW TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE?!
> :roflmao:
> *


No shit Roy I tried to call you yesterday so we can discuss a couple of things but you didn't answer your phone


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Is it snowing in Springs pretty good ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:33 PM~9634721
> *No shit Roy I tried to call you yesturday so we can discuss  a couple of things but you didn't answer your phone
> *


Damn my bad my phone was in my truck most of the day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 7 2008, 08:33 PM~9634722
> *Is it snowing in Springs pretty good ?
> *


I got like 3" and counting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:32 PM~9634702
> *Watching the snow wondering if Imma work tomorrow
> *


is the snow that bad??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:37 PM~9634775
> *I got like 3" and counting
> *


HE MEANT THE SNOW NOT YOUR WEINER!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9634554
> *Ferria  :0  Oh you mean outside? :biggrin:
> *




YAAA SNOWW LMAO SUP MAN WATS GOOD YA ITS SNOWIN PRETTY DECENT TO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:40 PM~9634816
> *HE MEANT THE SNOW NOT YOUR WEINER!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's ok my balls make up for it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Leave it to cipie to make a smart ass comment


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9634869
> *Leave it to cipie to make a smart ass comment
> *


YOU KNOW ME!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup everyone, Hey Cip I am selling my Escalade homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9635067
> *Sup everyone, Hey Cip I am selling my Escalade homie.
> *


What's he gonna do?
Rob a bank? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whos Trey is that in your shop Fe?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:56 PM~9635067
> *Sup everyone, Hey Cip I am selling my Escalade homie.
> *


What, Cuanto?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

felixxxx my ***** what the fuck is up lol hey bro can you take a pic of thoses locs i made for you homie? oh just wait till you see the other 2 pair i made lol yup lmao


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 07:20 PM~9633908
> *So is that a beer party or like a dinner party????
> *


*ITS A BEER, MUSIC, BURNING CHANKLA ON THE DANCE FLOOR PARTY LARRY!!! WE NEED TO GET ALL THE RIDERS TOGETHER HOMIE.....GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:57 PM~9635093
> *What's he gonna do?
> Rob a bank? :biggrin:
> *


YA THE NATIONAL BANK OF ROY! ALL THE CHEESE MUST BE THERE TO HAVE A DUECE LIKE THAT!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, lilnasty_719


It's getting deep :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9635117
> *Whos Trey is that in your shop Fe?
> *


It belongs to an Air Force guy.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:32 PM~9634700
> *if the weather holds up  you'll see the
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MOST HATED RIDERS......LET GET IT CRACKEN !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:56 PM~9635067
> *Sup everyone, Hey Cip I am selling my Escalade homie.
> *


WAS ON THE PHONE WITH SEAN. HIT ME BACK UP!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9635145
> *YA THE NATIONAL BANK OF ROY!  ALL THE CHEESE MUST BE THERE TO HAVE A DUECE LIKE THAT!
> *


 I wish I had to rob Sean and Larry for that :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sean I sent you a PM


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9635183
> *I wish I had to rob Sean and Larry for that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719, CHUCKIEBOY63, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, kdawg32, COLORADO_KANDYLAC




What it's all about Lowrider Unity :thumbsup:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9635067
> *Sup everyone, Hey Cip I am selling my Escalade homie.
> *


ILL BUY IT BRO... YOU TAKE QUESTA CARD HOMIE A LIL EBT LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fe you got any Noids on hand?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:04 PM~9635205
> *Sean I sent you a PM
> *


PM'd back


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:05 PM~9635216
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719, CHUCKIEBOY63, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, kdawg32, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> What it's all about Lowrider Unity :thumbsup:
> *




THATS WATS UP EVEN THO AINT GOTS ONE BUT WAS BORN AROUND EM ITS IN MY BLOOOOOD LMAO BUT WILL GET ONE SOON JUST WATCH LMAO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:05 PM~9635216
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719, CHUCKIEBOY63, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63, kdawg32, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> What it's all about Lowrider Unity :thumbsup:
> *


*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..

PLEASE WEAR YOUR CLUB COLORS AND BRING YOUR PLAQUES..(UNLESS YOU A SOLO RIDER.....) 

THANKS COLORADO LOWRIDERS
CHUCKS (PREZ) & THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ.* :biggrin: 










*LET'S HAVE SOME G O O D T I M E S C A R CL U B C O L O R A D O .....*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9635183
> *I wish I had to rob Sean and Larry for that :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono: 

ROLLERZONLY 719 <---------- Broke :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We need to get a Lowrider association going


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:06 PM~9635233
> *Fe you got any Noids on hand?
> *


Naw but Advanced Auto is the cheapest in town for them.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

LMAO NO MONEYS FOR ME EITHER.....


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:09 PM~9635266
> *We need to get a Lowrider association going
> *



There already is a Lowrider Association in Colorado


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:09 PM~9635266
> *We need to get a Lowrider association going
> *



THAT WOULD BE LEGIT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:09 PM~9635266
> *We need to get a Lowrider association going
> *


*X2.............* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:10 PM~9635277
> *Naw but Advanced Auto is the cheapest in town for them.
> *


know what brand they are?
O'ya I know the guy that owns that Hotsy place across the street from you and he makes hydraulic hoses.I can introduce you to him if you want he was talking some good prices on hoses


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

AHHH WAT DA HELL LMAO FELIX LEFT MANNN LOL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 10:11 PM~9635305
> *X2............. :biggrin:
> *


COULD NAME IT THE COLORADO COCHINO ASSOCIATION!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:12 PM~9635318
> *know what brand they are?
> O'ya I know the guy that owns that Hotsy place across the street from you and he makes hydraulic hoses.I can introduce you to him if you want he was talking some good prices on hoses
> *


They are accurate brand, hell yeah homie, that would be Koo


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:13 PM~9635330
> *COULD NAME IT THE COLORADO COCHINO ASSOCIATION!
> *


You could be the prez, perv


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:15 PM~9635364
> *They are accurate brand, hell yeah homie, that would be Koo
> *


His name is Rudy older Chicano...he's cool people


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:16 PM~9635376
> *You could be the prez, perv
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

WILL WORK FOR LOW LOW LOL.... HELP A POOR COYOTE LOCO OUT LMAO JP BUTTT SHIIT MAN WHO WERES OG LOCS IN HERE>?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:16 PM~9635376
> *You could be the prez, perv
> *


I ALSO NOMINATE MYSELF!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9635392
> *I ALSO NOMINATE MYSELF!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9635387
> *WILL WORK FOR LOW LOW LOL.... HELP A POOR COYOTE LOCO OUT LMAO JP BUTTT SHIIT MAN WHO WERES OG LOCS IN HERE>?
> *


Doesn't you mom Tim


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9635392
> *I ALSO NOMINATE MYSELF!
> *




I THINK THE WHITE BOY HERE SHOULD BE IT LMAO JP :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9635387
> *WILL WORK FOR LOW LOW LOL.... HELP A POOR COYOTE LOCO OUT LMAO JP BUTTT SHIIT MAN WHO WERES OG LOCS IN HERE>?
> *


Doesn't your mom Tim


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719, *cold hard cash*, kdawg32, greenmerc77

What's good Glen?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:19 PM~9635430
> *I THINK THE WHITE BOY HERE SHOULD BE IT LMAO JP  :biggrin:
> *


I SECOND THAT!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, *RO4LIFE 719*, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, greenmerc77, kdawg32, lilnasty_719

Sup ******!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:20 PM~9635444
> *Doesn't your mom Tim
> *



WTF THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN LOL MY MOM SAID SHE GONNA BEAT YOU LMAO JP NA REALLY LOL TAKE THOSES PICS OF THE LOCS FOR ME BRO IM TRY SOME SHIT OUT FOR ONLINE ALL KINDS OF PPL I TALK TO WANT LOCS INGRAVED


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:21 PM~9635465
> *I SECOND THAT!
> *



THATS RIGHT LOL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:23 PM~9635481
> *WTF THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN LOL MY MOM SAID SHE GONNA BEAT YOU LMAO JP NA REALLY LOL TAKE THOSES PICS OF THE LOCS FOR ME BRO IM TRY SOME SHIT OUT FOR ONLINE ALL KINDS OF PPL I TALK TO WANT LOCS INGRAVED
> *


Where'd you learn that from Fe's primo John John? :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:22 PM~9635473
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, RO4LIFE 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, greenmerc77, kdawg32, lilnasty_719
> 
> Sup ******!
> *



what up


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster+Jan 7 2008, 09:20 PM~9635444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will *****, stop by the shop tommorow


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:21 PM~9635461
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, lilnasty_719, cold hard cash, kdawg32, greenmerc77
> 
> What's good Glen?
> *


 what up just taking it easy


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635500
> *Where'd you learn that from Fe's primo John John? :0
> *



NO IM JUST TALENTED FROM BIRTH LMAO NA BUT I CAN GETS DOWN WITH ART WORK HOMIE I DO TATTOOS TO BUT DONT TELL ANY ONE IM NOT CERTIFIED LMAO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 7 2008, 10:24 PM~9635511
> *what up  just taking it easy
> *


That's your middle name :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 PM~9635525
> *That's your middle name :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn this place is packed you could tell its snowing out


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635509
> *I will *****, stop by the shop tommorow
> *


4 SURE CAUSE IMA BRING THE 3 PAIR I DID TO YOU AND ALL THAT GOOD SHIT BUT IVE BEEN THINKIN IF I GETS THIS JOB IMA TRY TO FIND A MONTE OR CUTTY CAUSE I WANT TO KINDA MAKE MY OWN LOW LOW FROM SCRATCH YOU KNOW BRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9635559
> *damn this place is packed you could tell its snowing out
> *


HUH :angry:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635500
> *Where'd you learn that from Fe's primo John John? :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :twak:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:27 PM~9635559
> *damn this place is packed you could tell its snowing out
> *


Naw, just don't have a life


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9635570
> *HUH :angry:
> *




this shit sucks


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9635573
> *:0  :nono:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9635585
> *Naw, just don't have a life
> *



LMFAO.... I HEAR THAT LOL NOOOO LIFE HERE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN ALREADY MADE THE CALL TO DENVER AND WE HAVE SOME RIDERS COMMING TO REP THERE CLUBS FROM DENVER ON SATURDAY....
STYLISTICS CC , DUKES CC.....TO NAME A COUPLE....ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, cold hard cash, ROLLERZONLY 719, lilnasty_719, kdawg32, greenmerc77

*COLORADO IN THIS BITCH TONIGHT HA!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9635585
> *Naw, just don't have a life
> *



no overtime tonight fe


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635654
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, cold hard cash, ROLLERZONLY 719, lilnasty_719, kdawg32, greenmerc77
> 
> ...



DATS RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635656
> *no overtime tonight fe
> *


Not tonight homie, Should be caught up now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:40 PM~9635759
> *Not tonight homie, Should be caught up now
> *




thats cool have you been workin on you car


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9635777
> *thats cool have you been workin on you car
> *


Naw just customers rides


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

*RO4LIFE 719*

Will you chirp Ju and have him get a hold of Manny to call me?

Or give me Ju's chirp #


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:40 PM~9635759
> *Not tonight homie, Should be caught up now
> *



THAT LOW LOW ALREADY JUICED BRO FROM THE OTHER NIGHT?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9635812
> *THAT LOW LOW ALREADY JUICED BRO FROM THE OTHER NIGHT?
> *


Yeah, it's all done.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:43 PM~9635809
> *RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Will you chirp Ju and have him get a hold of Manny to call me?
> ...



i left him a message buddy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:43 PM~9635809
> *RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Will you chirp Ju and have him get a hold of Manny to call me?
> ...


Have him chirp me if it's easier

121*768*8114


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:45 PM~9635833
> *Yeah, it's all done.
> *



ORALE SWITCH MASTER LMAO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:43 PM~9635802
> *Naw just customers rides
> *



do you still have it


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Imma ROll out. Sean and Cipie, I'll call yous in the morning, Tim I'll see you tomorrow, and everybody else GOOD night. Like Kdawg's haircut, I'm out. :biggrin: J/P Kevin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:48 PM~9635892
> *Imma ROll out. Sean and Cipie, I'll call yous in the morning, Tim I'll see you tomorrow, and everybody else GOOD night. Like Kdawg's haircut, I'm out. :biggrin: J/P Kevin
> *


GOOD NIGHT HITO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 10:48 PM~9635892
> *Imma ROll out. Sean and Cipie, I'll call yous in the morning, Tim I'll see you tomorrow, and everybody else GOOD night. Like Kdawg's haircut, I'm out. :biggrin: J/P Kevin
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN ITS NOT EVEN 10 YET!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 7 2008, 09:48 PM~9635892
> *Imma ROll out. Sean and Cipie, I'll call yous in the morning, Tim I'll see you tomorrow, and everybody else GOOD night. Like Kdawg's haircut, I'm out. :biggrin: J/P Kevin
> *


night bro see ya tomorrow


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

sean, fe was being a smart ass

:twak:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 7 2008, 10:56 PM~9636006
> *sean, fe was being a smart ass
> 
> :twak:
> *


He's always talking shit, huh?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 7 2008, 10:51 PM~9635932
> *DAMN ITS NOT EVEN 10 YET!
> *


He's an old ass ******! :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:03 PM~9636086
> *He's always talking shit, huh?
> *


yep always
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9635183
> *I wish I had to rob Sean and Larry for that :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie I was gonna hit you up for a gas money loan to go up there saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM... MORNING COLO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9636251
> *Shit homie I was gonna hit you up for a gas money loan to go up there saturday :biggrin:
> *


*LET US KNOW.................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..

PLEASE WEAR YOUR CLUB COLORS AND BRING YOUR PLAQUES..(UNLESS YOU A SOLO RIDER.....) 

THANKS COLORADO LOWRIDERS
CHUCKS (PREZ) & THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ.* :biggrin: 










*LET'S HAVE SOME G O O D T I M E S C A R CL U B C O L O R A D O .....*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up chuckieboy63?Hows your ROLL CALL going?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 06:08 AM~9637885
> *Whats up chuckieboy63?Hows your ROLL CALL going?
> *


*ITS LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE..YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

IF THE WEATHER HOLDS UP. :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 06:29 AM~9637927
> *IF THE WEATHER HOLDS UP. :cheesy:
> *


*RENT A SNOW PLOWER AND JUST DRIVE THAT DOWN HOMIE..WE GOT YOU VATOS IF YOU NEED A PLACE TO CRASH FOR THE NIGHT, "DONT TRIP"!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN NEXT WEEK ILL BE HOME IN THE MOTHER LAND FOR A FEW WEEKS AND FINALLY GET TO SEE MY SIX TRE......GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin: 



















*MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE COLORADO LOWRIDERS DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MORNING COLORADO WHATS UP CHRIS WHATS UP CHUCK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

hey chuck you going to work


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Rich? whats goin' on Chuck? TRADITIONS and GOODTIMES in this bitch.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Wrinkles?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

What it do Colorado!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 08:48 AM~9638175
> *What it do Colorado!
> *








takin the day off cuz of this shit weather


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 05:27 AM~9637831
> *GOOD MORNING  ROLLERZ FAM...  MORNING COLO
> *


Sup Orlando, Sean, you working today?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats the weather like in Pueblo? Did you get a lot of snow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Everyone!!! Got busy up in here last night!!! Hey Fe do you know the part # on the solenoids at Advance? I got a couple of homeboys that work there so I wanna see whatz up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:36 AM~9638598
> *Whats the weather like in Pueblo? Did you get a lot of snow?
> *



yea a little bit roads are bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:05 AM~9638806
> *yea a little bit roads are bad
> *


I was gonna go up there today but changed my mind figured it would be too bad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 11:06 AM~9638816
> *I was gonna go up there today but changed my mind figured it would be too bad
> *



what was goin on up here


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 7 2008, 10:33 AM~9629949
> *WILL BE THERE.
> *


X 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 07:57 AM~9637986
> *RENT A SNOW PLOWER AND JUST DRIVE THAT DOWN HOMIE..WE GOT YOU VATOS IF YOU NEED A PLACE TO CRASH FOR THE NIGHT, "DONT TRIP"!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the offer but I have to roll back that night because my kids.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 01:12 PM~9639757
> *Thanks for the offer but I have to roll back that night because my kids.
> *




leave them home alone! im just jokin


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 8 2008, 07:15 AM~9638050
> *whats up Wrinkles?
> *


WAS CRACKIN CURIOUSDOS


----------



## Dr. Yohonsin (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2007, 11:45 AM~7062652
> *I'm from La Junta Co representing Most Hated CC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HERES A BIGGER PIC OF THE OLD 6TRE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:49 AM~9639121
> *what was goin on up here
> *


Just gonna go buy some new kicks and shit you can't get anything down here


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 03:35 PM~9640754
> *Just gonna go buy some new kicks and shit you can't get anything down here
> *


ROADS ARE CLEARING UP ALREADY HERE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY SEAN AND FELIX GIVE ME A CALL! I THINK I MADE A DECISION!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 03:30 PM~9641130
> *HEY SEAN AND FELIX GIVE ME A CALL! I THINK I MADE A DECISION!
> *


 :0 
Goodluck Cipie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 04:32 PM~9641148
> *:0
> Goodluck Cipie
> *


THANKS DAWG! I'VE PUT A LOT OF THOUGHT INTO THIS AND I GOTTA DO WHATS BEST FOR ME! NOTHINGS OFFICIAL YET! BUT IM PRETTY SURE I KNOW WHAT I WANT AND WHATS GONNA WORK OUT FOR ME IN THE LONG RUN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 03:53 PM~9641298
> *THANKS DAWG!  I'VE PUT A LOT OF THOUGHT INTO THIS AND I GOTTA DO WHATS BEST FOR ME! NOTHINGS OFFICIAL YET! BUT IM PRETTY SURE I KNOW WHAT I WANT AND WHATS GONNA WORK OUT FOR ME IN THE LONG RUN.
> *


It's all GOOD homie  Aint no love lost :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 04:56 PM~9641320
> *It's all GOOD homie  Aint no love lost :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW THERE WOULDNT BE! I GOTTA LOTTA LOVE FOR YOU GUYS! AND NOTHING GONNA CHANGE ON MY SIDE! GOT TO MUCH RESPECT FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Yohonsin_@Jan 8 2008, 03:03 PM~9640495
> *Nice
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Larry


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:04 PM~9641388
> *I KNEW THERE WOULDNT BE! I GOTTA  LOTTA LOVE FOR YOU GUYS! AND NOTHING GONNA CHANGE ON MY SIDE!  GOT TO MUCH RESPECT FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!
> *


Goes both ways dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Roy and Cipie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:08 PM~9641413
> *whats up Roy and Cipie??
> *


Nuttin much homie.Just hoping it don't snow anymore this week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 05:10 PM~9641426
> *Nuttin much homie.Just hoping it don't snow anymore this week
> *


Me to but I hate to burst your bubble but they said it was gonna snow every night through the week or atleast theres a chance that sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:11 PM~9641431
> *Me to but I hate to burst your bubble but they said it was gonna snow every night through the week or atleast theres a chance that sucks
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 05:20 PM~9641480
> *:angry:
> *


I share your anger bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP TKK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:33 PM~9641550
> *WHATS UP TKK
> *


So what you riding now Cipie??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:37 PM~9641585
> *So what you riding now Cipie??
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:39 PM~9641590
> *ITS LOOKIN LIKE THE BIG R.O.
> *


Not that bro what kind of car do you have?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:45 PM~9641636
> *Not that bro what kind of car do you have?? :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD! GETTIN A COUPLE OF FLEETWOODS AGAIN! AND A PENDING DEAL ON ANOTHER ESCALADE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:45 PM~9641636
> *Not that bro what kind of car do you have?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good COLORAD RIDAZ


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Cipie? it was good to meet up with you again after all these years.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Roy? finally got the cutty lifted.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2008, 02:16 PM~9640183
> *leave them home alone! im just jokin
> *


That would be scary........Dont know if the girls would let my boy survive. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 8 2008, 05:42 PM~9642118
> *whats up Roy? finally got the cutty lifted.
> *


What up Chris,looking Good bro


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THANKS ROY, I HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA BE A GOOD '08
WHATS GOOD CHUCK?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:53 PM~9641696
> *MY BAD! GETTIN A COUPLE OF FLEETWOODS AGAIN! AND A PENDING DEAL ON ANOTHER ESCALADE!
> *


Thats good Cipie good luck bro I wish the best for you doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 06:21 PM~9642465
> *Thats good Cipie good luck bro I wish the best for you doggie
> *


X2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 8 2008, 06:39 PM~9642099
> *whats good Cipie? it was good to meet up with you again after all these years.
> *


what up homie! I'll be around the way alot more!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 07:21 PM~9642465
> *Thats good Cipie good luck bro I wish the best for you doggie
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 03:53 PM~9641298
> *THANKS DAWG!  I'VE PUT A LOT OF THOUGHT INTO THIS AND I GOTTA DO WHATS BEST FOR ME! NOTHINGS OFFICIAL YET! BUT IM PRETTY SURE I KNOW WHAT I WANT AND WHATS GONNA WORK OUT FOR ME IN THE LONG RUN.
> *


:0 *WISH YOU THE BEST HOMIE...........* :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Congrats Cipie

:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 07:02 PM~9642828
> *:0  WISH YOU THE BEST HOMIE........... :biggrin:
> *


Nice Avy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS OFFICIAL THE HOMIE KERMIX FROM THE SGV CALIFAS WILL BE SPINNING THAT WEST COAST, OLD SCHOOL, AND OLDIES FLAVA ON THE ONE'S AND TWO'S THIS SATURDAY AT THE WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR GOODTIMES CC. SO MAKE SURE YOU BRING A GOOD PAIR OF SHOES BECAUSE WE GONNA BURN CHANKLA ALL NIGHT LONG...JUST WANNA THANK ALL THE RIDERS THAT HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME AND THAT WILL BE SUPPORTING THE CAUSE.


GOODTIMES CC 
CHUCKS* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 08:38 PM~9643844
> *Nice Avy
> *


*GRACIAS GOODTIMER............SEE YOU SATURDAY FOO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 08:43 PM~9643897
> *GRACIAS GOODTIMER............SEE YOU SATURDAY FOO
> *


  We Cruising hard this year homie


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAMILY... AND TO ALL THE DOWN COLORADO RIDERS... WHAT IT IS , WHAT IT DO, WHAT IT WAS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *kdawg32, ROLLERZ96SS*

What's good Fam?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP SEAN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fucking sick ass Trey headed to the Rockies........as Fes would say......That's What's Up!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:30 PM~9641130
> *HEY SEAN AND FELIX GIVE ME A CALL! I THINK I MADE A DECISION!
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:15 PM~9644286
> *That fucking sick ass Trey headed to the Rockies........as Fes would say......That's What's Up!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, 300MAG, WRINKLES
What up Sharpeezi


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS, 300MAG, WRINKLES*

What's good ROy? What it do ******? What's cracken WRINKLES?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:19 PM~9644332
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, WRINKLES
> 
> What's good ROy? What it do ******? What's cracken WRINKLES?
> *


What up Sean


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

What it is? Just ordering the clear cornerz for the 300


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 09:40 PM~9643869
> *ITS OFFICIAL THE HOMIE LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:12 PM~9644254
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> What's good Fam?
> *


not much
what time you going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY & ROLLERZONLY719 300MAG JUST HAVING SOME COLD MODELOS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 8 2008, 10:23 PM~9644380
> *What it is? Just ordering the clear cornerz for the 300
> *


Stop waisting ur money! Buy Turn N Headz :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 10:23 PM~9644382
> *not much
> what time you going to be there tomorrow?
> *


I have to finish up 150 Transactions at #72, and then I'll be by ur way. Try and get that shit cracken, so we ain't there all night.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:23 PM~9644381
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

That trucks been in 2 many hands everyone knos its not mine :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 09:24 PM~9644395
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY & ROLLERZONLY719 300MAG JUST HAVING SOME COLD MODELOS
> *


Must be nice Focker :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:23 PM~9644381
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN SEAN POP, DROP & LOCK ESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like Sean is having a hard time getting up :biggrin: 
Just kidding bro


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:25 PM~9644412
> *I have to finish up 150 Transactions at #72, and then I'll be by ur way. Try and get that shit cracken, so we ain't there all night.
> *


they are already pulled for you and when i get there in there at 10:00 i will pull all the papers for you
but we have that call tomorrow too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wrinkles when you gonna let me hop that Baby Linc homie?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats good kdawg,Proper Dos,and Wrinkles


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9644464
> *Whats good kdawg,Proper Dos,and Wrinkles
> *


waddup j


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9644464
> *Whats good kdawg,Proper Dos,and Wrinkles
> *


What up Homie :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

What it is bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 10:26 PM~9644423
> *GET DOWN SEAN POP, DROP & LOCK ESE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm too old and too fat for that Shit b*RO*! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9644460
> *Wrinkles when you gonna let me hop that Baby Linc homie?
> *


*YOU KNOW THE RULES HOMIE...NO HOPPIN MEMBER ON MEMBER OR I WOULD SERVE YOUR ASS ALL DAY.........* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 10:39 PM~9644544
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES HOMIE...NO HOPPIN MEMBER ON MEMBER OR I WOULD SERVE YOUR ASS ALL DAY......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 09:39 PM~9644544
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES HOMIE...NO HOPPIN MEMBER ON MEMBER OR I WOULD SERVE YOUR ASS ALL DAY......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just for that shit Imma do a housecall on your ass day I get my motor straight  
Look for me pulling up in your driveway :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

What up Sean?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up RO fam


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

what it do...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:42 PM~9644585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just for that shit Imma do a housecall on your ass day I get my motor straight
> Look for me pulling up in your driveway :0
> *


*LETS DO IT RIGHT NOW , ILL EVEN HELP YOU PUSH YOUR CAR OUT THE GARAGE HOMIE.....THATS HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU GOODTIMER* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD ROLLERZ96SS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 09:46 PM~9644621
> *LETS DO IT RIGHT NOW , ILL EVEN HELP YOU PUSH YOUR CAR OUT THE GARAGE HOMIE.....THATS HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU GOODTIMER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's some funny shit


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

what up 300mag


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 09:46 PM~9644621
> *LETS DO IT RIGHT NOW , ILL EVEN HELP YOU PUSH YOUR CAR OUT THE GARAGE HOMIE.....THATS HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU GOODTIMER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if he starts pushing now he will be at your house tomorrow.. whats cracking colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

The beginning of a new year is the perfect time to go after what you want in life. As you add or build to your ride, reach for a new goal, or tackle a new challenge, remember that the best way to achieve your dreams is by adopting the right attitude. After all, the only thing that stands between a person and what they want in life is the will to try it and the faith to believe it possible!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 09:48 PM~9644646
> *if he starts pushing now he will be at your house tomorrow.. whats cracking colorado
> *


What up Big Greg....How's East Los going?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:23 PM~9644381
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


elbows up


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD WITH EVERYONE IN CO?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, gtimeseastlos, 300MAG, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ96SS, kdawg32, WRINKLES

Colorado getting deep!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9644676
> *elbows up
> *


SIDE TO SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP GOODTIMES RIDERS...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:49 PM~9644663
> *What up Big Greg....How's East Los going?
> *


Nada homie just here chilling wait for the homie to reply to see if he wants to trade for my bomba


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:51 PM~9644692
> *WHATS UP  GOODTIMES RIDERS...
> *


What's ROLLERZ?
Ready to set this shit off again?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:51 PM~9644691
> *SIDE TO SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha looks like roy was shadow boxing


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, gtimeseastlos, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, kdawg32, WRINKLES

What's good Cip Dawg?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 09:52 PM~9644706
> *Nada homie just here chilling wait for the homie to reply to see if he wants to trade for my bomba
> *


For that sick ass vert?
I was even thinking of offering tha Deuce for that one :0 
That'll be a nice pick up for you dog


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CALL ME SEAN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 PM~9644719
> *hahahahaha looks like roy was shadow boxing
> *


Nah he wasn't shadow boxing, he was boxing the Budweiser and patROn!

Too bad he lost! :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:55 PM~9644739
> *For that sick ass vert?
> I was even thinking of offering tha Deuce for that one :0
> That'll be a nice pick up for you dog
> *


yeah its a nice pick up.. good trade... check this out.. Goodtimes all over this video

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:55 PM~9644748
> *Nah he wasn't shadow boxing, he was boxing the Budweiser and patROn!
> 
> Too bad he lost! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 09:54 PM~9644724
> *ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, gtimeseastlos, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, kdawg32, WRINKLES
> 
> What's good Cip Dawg?
> *


*ME AND BIG CHUCK DOG HERE POUNDING SOME MODELOS AND CORONAS...YOU KNOW HOW THEM GOODTIMERS DO IT ESE...WE GETTING READY TO SET IT OFF FOR SATURDAY, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 09:57 PM~9644763
> *yeah its a nice pick up.. good trade... check this out.. Goodtimes all over this video
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk
> *


Big GOODTIMES all over that video :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9644676
> *elbows up
> *


DONT LET EM FOOL YOU! THEY WERE REALLY DOING THE CHICKEN DANCE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 09:57 PM~9644775
> *ME AND BIG CHUCK DOG HERE POUNDING SOME MODELOS AND CORONAS...YOU KNOW HOW THEM GOODTIMERS DO IT ESE...WE GETTING READY TO SET IT OFF FOR SATURDAY, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE...
> *


Fuckin Chucks made it there huh?
That's cool,,,,drink a few for me :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:58 PM~9644786
> *DONT LET EM FOOL YOU! THEY WERE REALLY DOING THE CHICKEN DANCE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 PM~9644711
> *What's ROLLERZ?
> Ready to set this shit off again?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, RO 4 LIFE, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, WRINKLES

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP COLORADO!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:54 PM~9644724
> *ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, gtimeseastlos, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, kdawg32, WRINKLES
> 
> What's good Cip Dawg?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:03 PM~9644841
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, RO 4 LIFE, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


What's good O


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9644841
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, RO 4 LIFE, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


What up New Mexico


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:01 PM~9644821
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:00 PM~9644807
> *Fuckin Chucks made it there huh?
> That's cool,,,,drink a few for me :biggrin:
> *


*HELL YEA FOO WE READY FOR SATURDAY ITS ON AND CRACKEN COLORADO.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

WHERE IS THIS ******?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY,,, GOOD TIMES AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS GETTIN TOGETHER AND ROLLIN DEEP ON SAT...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

THATS LIL PEEPEE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

OR THIS ******?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

THATS THE OTHER LIL PEEPEE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

RENZO ~ Remember the ass kicking?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:15 PM~9644950
> *RENZO ~ Remember the ass kicking?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, and ur boy retired so u might as well retire that jersey too


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

BRONCOS...LEAD THE WAY...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ELWAY IS THE MAN...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:13 PM~9644937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker still needs to straighten that Plaque :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wheres big Kiko @.....found this waaaaay back when


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HEY TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS... DID YOU ALL ADD THE 
ROLLERZ ONLY SO-CO OFFFICAL WEB SITE ON MYSPACE 
TO YOUR MYSPACE FRIENDS...
IF NOT GET TO IT...
IT #1 ON MY FRIENDS LIST

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=140253842


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 11:22 PM~9645040
> *HEY TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS... DID YOU ALL ADD THE
> ROLLERZ ONLY SO-CO  OFFFICAL WEB SITE  ON MYSPACE
> TO YOUR MYSPACE FRIENDS...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HELL YA... JEFE YOU TELL THEM HOW WE ROLL


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:16 PM~9644962
> *BRONCOS...LEAD THE WAY...
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 11:24 PM~9645064
> *HELL YA... JEFE  YOU TELL THEM HOW WE ROLL
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:20 PM~9645026
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE
> *


Thats a cool ass picture with the rearview mirror. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:16 PM~9644960
> *Oh yeah, and ur boy retired so u might as well retire that jersey too
> *


I RETIRED YOUR JERSEY!!!! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:25 PM~9645086
> *Thats a cool ass picture with the rearview mirror. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bRO! So what's good Joe?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WAIT... HEY I FORGOT WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE NEW MEXICO FOOTBALL TEAM...???
LOL... JUST PLAYIN WITH YA BRO...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS+Jan 8 2008, 10:11 PM~9644920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *THATS RIGHT LETS GET IT CRACKEN COLORADO..EVEN DENVER MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA..* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I NEED TO GET ME SOME THOSE SHOES! :thumbsup: HOOK A HOMIE UP SEAN!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:26 PM~9645090
> *I RETIRED YOUR JERSEY!!!! :0
> *


Shit ELWAY is a HALL OF FAMER, and one of the best 3 quarterbacks to ever play the game! :0 

When you gonna give it back to me Focker? I know you rock that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 11:28 PM~9645109
> *WAIT... HEY I FORGOT WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE NEW MEXICO FOOTBALL TEAM...???
> LOL... JUST PLAYIN WITH YA BRO...
> *


LOBOS :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:27 PM~9645100
> *Thanx bRO! So what's good Joe?
> *


Not much just getting ready to call it a night.Whats up with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9645140
> *I NEED TO GET ME SOME THOSE SHOES! :thumbsup: HOOK A HOMIE UP SEAN!
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:31 PM~9645156
> *LOBOS :dunno:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:31 PM~9645159
> *Not much just getting ready to call it a night.Whats up with you?
> *


Same bRO! It's going to be a looong day for me tomorROw. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9645134
> *THATS RIGHT LETS GET IT CRACKEN COLORADO..EVEN DENVER MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA.. :biggrin:
> *


That's gotta be Chuck talking :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:34 PM~9645179
> *Same bRO! It's going to be a looong day for me tomorROw. :angry:
> *


i am going to try and make it quick at my spot tomorrow


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

LOBOS :dunno: :dunno: WHAT HIGH SCHOOL TEAM IS THAT? 4A OR 5A
LOL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 11:30 PM~9645140
> *I NEED TO GET ME SOME THOSE SHOES! :thumbsup: HOOK A HOMIE UP SEAN!
> *


I need to get some more ordered, ROy bought the last pair. :0 :biggrin:











JK Focker!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9645141
> *Shit ELWAY is a HALL OF FAMER, and one of the best 3 quarterbacks to ever play the game! :0
> 
> When you gonna give it back to me Focker? I know you rock that shit. :biggrin:
> *


WHEN YOU COME DOWN, I DONT WEAR THAT SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

KDAWG EVERY THING YOU DO IS FAST...THATS WHAT SHE SAID...
LOL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 11:36 PM~9645185
> *i am going to try and make it quick at my spot tomorrow
> *


Muchas Gracias


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:36 PM~9645189
> *I need to get some more ordered, ROy bought the last pair. :0  :biggrin:
> JK Focker!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

SO ROY SPORTIN THE RO STUFF


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:34 PM~9645174
> *:0
> *


*WISH YOU THE BEST CIP!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:36 PM~9645190
> *WHEN YOU COME DOWN,  I DONT WEAR THAT SHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


If I don't make it down there soon, I'll get it in Phoenix.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

PHOENIX....... HERE COMES THE COLORADO ROLLERZ


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:37 PM~9645199
> *KDAWG  EVERY THING YOU DO IS  FAST...THATS WHAT SHE SAID...
> LOL
> *


it must have been one of your girls that said that, but they told me that i still lasted longer than you.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:36 PM~9645189
> *I need to get some more ordered, ROy bought the last pair. :0  :biggrin:
> JK Focker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:36 PM~9645187
> *LOBOS  :dunno:  :dunno:    WHAT HIGH SCHOOL TEAM IS THAT?  4A OR 5A
> LOL
> *


YOU WISHED YOU LIVED IN NEW MEXICO!!!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:34 PM~9645179
> *Same bRO! It's going to be a looong day for me tomorROw. :angry:
> *


Long days is why you have all that paper.......... :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:38 PM~9645212
> *If I don't make it down there soon, I'll get it in Phoenix.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

NEW MEXICO GETS MUCH PROPS FROM ME HOMIE... ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 11:39 PM~9645227
> *it must have been one of your girls that said that, but they told me that i still lasted longer than you.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2008, 11:38 PM~9645209
> *WISH YOU THE BEST CIP!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE! HOPEFULLY SEE ALL YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY DEPENDING ON THE WEATHER!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:40 PM~9645233
> *Long days is why you have all that paper.......... :0
> *


Well your days must be longer than mine are :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 10:39 PM~9645227
> *it must have been one of your girls that said that, but they told me that i still lasted longer than you.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA YOU LASTED LONGER CAUSE YOU WOULDNT LEAVE, I HIT IT, QUIT IT AND IM OUT LIKE THE MILK MAN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.........*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:42 PM~9645252
> *Well your days must be longer than mine are :biggrin:
> *


Dont make fun of the poor people in la junta.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:42 PM~9645255
> *YA YOU LASTED LONGER CAUSE YOU WOULDNT LEAVE,  I HIT IT, QUIT IT AND IM OUT LIKE THE MILK MAN
> *


i thought it was the FEDEX guy?
:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 10:43 PM~9645268
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.........
> *


What up Chuckster


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:42 PM~9645251
> *THANKS HOMIE! HOPEFULLY SEE ALL YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY DEPENDING ON THE WEATHER!
> *


*COMMON ESE FUCK THE WEATHER FOO......LOOKEN FORWARD T SEEING YOU THERE....LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

THATS MY OTHER JOB WHEN THE HUSBAND OR BOYFRIEND IS GONE...
FEDEX, UPS, MILK MAN, MAIL MAN...ECT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:44 PM~9645285
> *Dont make fun of the poor people in la junta.
> *


Shit with that Trey, your HOLLYWOOD! :0 

If that's what you call Poor, then I wanna be broke!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9645298
> *THATS MY OTHER JOB WHEN THE HUSBAND OR BOYFRIEND IS GONE...
> FEDEX, UPS, MILK MAN, MAIL MAN...ECT
> *


Oh ok now i see

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9645292
> *What up Chuckster
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN "G" TIMER......YOU READY FOR THE FAMILY REUNION SATURDAY HOMIE.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 10:47 PM~9645312
> *WHATS CRACKEN "G" TIMER......YOU READY FOR THE FAMILY REUNION SATURDAY HOMIE.....
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:45 PM~9645294
> *COMMON ESE FUCK THE WEATHER FOO......LOOKEN FORWARD T SEEING YOU THERE....LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9645292
> *What up Chuckster
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719 & RO4LIFE~Burqe


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:47 PM~9645317
> *I'LL BE THERE!
> *


*NOW YOU TALKEN HOMIE....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG EVEN IF WE HAVE TO DISPATCH A SNOW PLOWER TO CLEAR THE ROAD FROM PUEBLO TO SPRINGS....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL PIC AT A SHOW IN BURQUE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:49 PM~9645324
> *NOW YOU TALKEN HOMIE....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG EVEN IF WE HAVE TO DISPATCH A SNOW PLOWER TO CLEAR THE ROAD FROM PUEBLO TO SPRINGS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! SO HOWS IT GONNA WORK? GOTTA BUY ALL THE DRINKS THROUGH THEM? OR BYOB?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9645329
> *OLD SCHOOL PIC AT A SHOW IN BURQUE
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THAT FUCKER IN GREEN HOMIE...*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:52 PM~9645344
> *I LIKE THAT FUCKER IN GREEN HOMIE...
> *


Thanx, bRO, so did I. That Tangerine is not good :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:52 PM~9645334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:52 PM~9645342
> *SOUNDS GOOD! SO HOWS IT GONNA WORK? GOTTA BUY ALL THE DRINKS THROUGH THEM? OR BYOB?
> *


*THE HOMIE HOOKED US UP WITH THE SPOT ON ONE CONDITION AND THAT WAS THAT WE ALL BUY DRINKS FROM HIS BAR HOMIE...SO EVERYONE BUST THERE OWN TAB..AND WILL KEEP THAT WEST COAST MUSICA JAMMEN ALL NIGHT LONG..* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HEY TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS... DID YOU ALL ADD THE 
ROLLERZ ONLY SO-CO OFFFICAL WEB SITE ON MYSPACE 
TO YOUR MYSPACE FRIENDS...
IF NOT GET TO IT...
IT #1 ON MY FRIENDS LIST

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=140253842


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 11:52 PM~9645342
> *SOUNDS GOOD! SO HOWS IT GONNA WORK? GOTTA BUY ALL THE DRINKS THROUGH THEM? OR BYOB?
> *


BYOC :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:55 PM~9645361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's my body guard :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:57 PM~9645381
> *That's my body guard :biggrin:
> *


I dont want to fuck with him. :cheesy:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Hey Orlando its 6 G's for that Riv


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Trey gonna be ready for Cinco, Chucks?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:58 PM~9645396
> *I dont want to fuck with him. :cheesy:
> *


You don't have to, your on my Team homie!  From the white civic on 13 low pro's to the vert mustang, to the HOLLYWOOD TREY. :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 10:59 PM~9645407
> *The Trey gonna be ready for Cinco, Chucks?
> *


*WHEN I SEE YOU SATURDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOG....*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:01 AM~9645426
> *WHEN I SEE YOU SATURDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOG....
> *


 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:00 AM~9645418
> *You don't have to, your on my Team homie!   From the white civic on 13 low pro's to the vert mustang, to the HOLLYWOOD TREY. :0
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 10:58 PM~9645400
> *Hey Orlando its 6 G's for that Riv
> *


 :0 :0 :tears: :around: thats crazy, but its in good condition


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:04 AM~9645445
> *
> 
> *


HERES A PIC OF HOMIE JOSE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:02 PM~9645433
> *:0
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:08 AM~9645469
> *
> *


That Trey is looking hard Pimp


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

woody... you got pm message, check in box


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:09 PM~9645481
> *That Trey is looking hard Pimp
> *


*WORD ON THE STREET IS THERE IS A GREEN ONE ON THE WAY TO COLORADO ESE...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZ96SS, 300MAG, *impala63*

MOST HATED


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:11 AM~9645498
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THERE IS A GREEN ONE ON THE WAY TO COLORADO  ESE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:11 AM~9645498
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THERE IS A GREEN ONE ON THE WAY TO COLORADO  ESE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS GONNA MATCH THE GREEN TRUCK YOU ALREADY HAVE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:15 AM~9645536
> *ITS GONNA MATCH THE GREEN TRUCK YO ALREADY HAVE!
> *



I NEED TO SELL THIS FUCKER, SOMEONE BUY IT!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHERE THE FUCK WOULD I PUT THE CAR SEATS! :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:20 AM~9645568
> *WHERE THE FUCK WOULD I PUT THE CAR SEATS! :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


In the bed, and if they act up, hit the switch on the bed and they'll go flying out! :roflmao: 

You can use it to be a post man too with the right hand drive. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:06 AM~9645457
> *HERES A PIC OF HOMIE JOSE
> 
> 
> ...


Damm he looks the same just more tats.If you ever talk to him tell him I said whats up.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:23 AM~9645643
> *Damm he looks the same just more tats.If you ever talk to him tell him I said whats up.
> *


We write to eachother all the time. I'll tell him bRO. He has 2 more years state, then 7 more federal.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:23 AM~9645635
> *In the bed, and if they act up, hit the switch on the bed and they'll go flying out! :roflmao:
> 
> You can use it to be a post man too with the right hand drive. :biggrin:
> *


 I WANNA CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

hey ROLLERZ FAM..... im out im heading to bed...
ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE...TAKING OVER THIS BIATCH


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:25 AM~9645656
> *We write to eachother all the time. I'll tell him bRO. He has 2 more years state, then 7 more federal.
> *


Cool.I hope the best for him.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 12:26 AM~9645664
> *hey  ROLLERZ FAM.....  im out im heading to bed...
> ROLLERZ ONLY  WORLD WIDE...TAKING OVER THIS BIATCH
> *


L83R Pimp!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 AM~9645673
> *Cool.I hope the best for him.
> *


He's been in for 5 years already, hard to believe, huh?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:25 AM~9645660
> *I WANNA CHECK IT OUT
> *


Hey cip what up? Tell niqua hi


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:06 AM~9645457
> *HERES A PIC OF HOMIE JOSE
> 
> 
> ...


THE ORIGINAL ROLLERZONLY SO CO PREZIDENT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:28 AM~9645686
> *He's been in for 5 years already, hard to believe, huh?
> *


Yea.I bet it seems like forever for him.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:29 AM~9645696
> *Hey cip what up? Tell niqua hi
> *


HEY WHATS UP! WHATCHA DOIN UP SO LATE?!


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:30 AM~9645708
> *HEY WHATS UP! WHATCHA DOIN UP SO LATE?!
> *


just surfin what u been up to?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:29 AM~9645703
> *Yea.I bet it seems like forever for him.
> *


HE WAS LIVING LIKE THE FUCKING PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, BUT I BET HE REGRETS IT ALL!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:32 AM~9645721
> *HE WAS LIVING LIKE THE FUCKING PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, BUT I BET HE REGRETS IT ALL!
> *


Yea your right.Talk to you later Im out this bitch.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:32 AM~9645717
> *just surfin what u been up to?
> *


NOT MUCH BROKE MY WRIST AT WORK SO I'VE BEEN OFF FOR 3 WEEKS! OTHER THEN THAT JUST TRYING TO GET BACK IN THE GAME! ALMOST BEEN TWO YEARS ALREADY!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:34 AM~9645738
> *NOT MUCH BROKE MY WRIST JERKING OFF IN THE SHOWER SO I'VE BEEN OFF FOR 3 WEEKS! OTHER THEN THAT JUST TRYING TO GET BACK IN THE GAME! ALMOST BEEN TWO YEARS ALREADY!
> *


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS OFFICIAL THE BIG UCE DENVER CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE 719 FOR THE VOLO ON SATURDAY....ITS GONNA BE GOODTIMES ALL NIGHT LONG.....*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:34 AM~9645732
> *Yea your right.Talk to you later Im out this bitch.
> *


GOOD NIGHT HOMIE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:36 AM~9645755
> *ITS OFFICIAL THE BIG UCE DENVER CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE 719 FOR THE VOLO ON SATURDAY....ITS GONNA BE GOODTIMES ALL NIGHT LONG.....
> *


I have to ask............................................

Why so early???


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:34 AM~9645738
> *NOT MUCH BROKE MY WRIST AT WORK SO I'VE BEEN OFF FOR 3 WEEKS! OTHER THEN THAT JUST TRYING TO GET BACK IN THE GAME! ALMOST BEEN TWO YEARS ALREADY!
> *


thats crazy that long already man how time flies. yeah I seen your pics for new years looks like you all had a goodtime, I like your hat :roflmao: so when do we get to see you guys?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:37 AM~9645771
> *thats crazy that long already man how time flies. yeah I seen your pics for new years looks like you all had a goodtime, I like your hat :roflmao: so when do we get to see you guys?
> *


I'LL BE AT THE PARTY ON SATURDAY! YOU GUYS COMIN DOWN?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:39 AM~9645782
> *I'LL BE AT THE PARTY ON SATURDAY! YOU GUYS COMIN DOWN?
> *


yeah we'll be there 4 sure but you think I can get a hat like yours :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9645808
> *yeah we'll be there 4 sure but you think I can get a hat like yours :biggrin:
> *


I THINK WE CAN ARRANGE THAT! JUST YOU GUYS COMIN?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELCOME HOME TO THE GOODTIMERS THAT DID THE DAMN THANG FOR 15 MONTHS...WE CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU SATURDAY....GOODTIMES CC IRAQ 2006~2007.....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:37 PM~9645765
> *I have to ask............................................
> 
> Why so early???
> *


*WE ONLY HAVE THE SPOT TILL 200 HOMIE...SO YOU KNOW JUST MORE TIME TO MEET EACH OTHER AND SHOOT THE SHIT ESE......*


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:44 AM~9645818
> *I THINK WE CAN ARRANGE THAT! JUST YOU GUYS COMIN?
> *


Don't know yet gonna ask the guys 2morrow don't know what time they get out work.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 8 2008, 11:45 PM~9645821
> *WELCOME HOME TO THE GOODTIMERS THAT DID THE DAMN THANG FOR 15 MONTHS...WE CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU SATURDAY....GOODTIMES CC IRAQ 2006~2007.....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG....
> 
> 
> ...


where is mr. chi town?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT CAN I SAY IT LOOKS GOOD ON ME!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9645808
> *yeah we'll be there 4 sure but you think I can get a hat like yours :biggrin:
> *












WHAT COLOR YOU WANT RED DRAGON UCE?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 AM~9645828
> *WE ONLY HAVE THE SPOT TILL 200 HOMIE...SO YOU KNOW JUST MORE TIME TO MEET EACH OTHER AND SHOOT THE SHIT ESE......
> *


That's firme homie.


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 AM~9645834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey did you ever find the pot of gold that night? I know you did but you lost it after a couple beers ha :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:45 AM~9645821
> *WELCOME HOME TO THE GOODTIMERS THAT DID THE DAMN THANG FOR 15 MONTHS...WE CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU SATURDAY....GOODTIMES CC IRAQ 2006~2007.....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD :thumbsup: TIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:50 AM~9645848
> *hey did you ever find the pot of gold that night? I know you did but you lost it after a couple beers ha :biggrin:
> *


No, but he found some chin nuts! :0


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:50 PM~9645848
> *hey did you ever find the pot of gold that night? I know you did but you lost it after a couple beers ha :biggrin:
> *


hi


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup tony?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 AM~9645861
> *:uh:
> hi
> *


What up thirtymax you dumbass :twak:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 AM~9645860
> *No, but he found some chin nuts! :0
> *


SURE DID! MY NUTS YOUR CHIN!
:roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:53 AM~9645874
> *What up thirtymax you dumbass :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:cheesy:  


> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 PM~9645874
> *What up thirtymax you dumbass :twak:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, kdawg32, RedDragonUCE, *ROLLERZ_47*, thirtymax, ROLLERZ96SS

WHAT THE FUCK, I THOUGHT YOU WERE ...........................


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 12:56 AM~9645890
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


NEWBIE!
:buttkick:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:54 AM~9645877
> *SURE DID! MY NUTS YOUR CHIN!
> :roflmao:
> *


hey cip do you know were I can get a driver side front wheel whell, I don't know how 2 freakin spell it, but you know what im talkin bout right? :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 8 2008, 11:53 PM~9645870
> *wassup tony?
> *


WHAT UP CATCHN UP ON THA PAGES


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:57 PM~9645896
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, kdawg32, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZ_47, thirtymax, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK, I THOUGHT YOU WERE ...........................
> ...


ILL GET 1 4 U BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:00 AM~9645912
> *WHAT UP CATCHN UP ON THA PAGES
> *


THAT WOULD BE 12 PAGES :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:59 AM~9645905
> *hey cip do you know were I can get a driver side front wheel whell, I don't know how 2 freakin spell it, but you know what im talkin bout right? :roflmao:
> *


LET ME CHECK IT OUT. SHIT WHEN I PAINTED YOUR TRUCK THERE WAS A SHIT LOAD OF THOSE AT THE SHOP FOR A 65! BUT ITS BEEN A FEW YEARS!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:59 PM~9645905
> *hey cip do you know were I can get a driver side front wheel whell, I don't know how 2 freakin spell it, but you know what im talkin bout right? :roflmao:
> *


like i said you like that size 14


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:03 AM~9645924
> *LET ME CHECK IT OUT. SHIT WHEN I PAINTED YOUR TRUCK THERE WAS A SHIT LOAD OF THOSE AT THE SHOP FOR A 65! BUT ITS BEEN A FEW YEARS!
> *


cool I'd appreciate it thats all I need to complete my parts that I needed. thanks cip you the man uffin: :worship:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:06 AM~9645939
> *like i said you like that size 14
> *


WHO IS THIS?!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:07 AM~9645943
> *cool I'd appreciate it thats all I need to complete my parts that I needed. thanks cip you the man uffin:  :worship:
> *


 :angry: don't even try it


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:06 AM~9645939
> *like i said you like that size 14
> *


hey dumbass I told you that you couldn't type you put a 4 behind that 1 :loco:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9645943
> *cool I'd appreciate it thats all I need to complete my parts that I needed. thanks cip you the woman uffin:  :worship:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 8 2008, 11:54 PM~9645877
> *SURE DID! MY NUTS YOUR CHIN!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:09 AM~9645949
> *hey dumbass I told you that you couldn't type you put a 4 behind that 1 :loco:
> *


 :cheesy: why does it always have to be dumbass


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:08 AM~9645947
> *WHO IS THIS?!
> *


o o I know pick me pick me I tell u :0


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 12:12 AM~9645970
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:  why does it always have to be dumbass
> *


why can't it be daddy or lover


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:12 AM~9645971
> *o o I know pick me pick me I tell u :0
> *


WHO?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:14 AM~9645974
> *WHO?
> *


take out the thirty :uh:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 12:13 AM~9645973
> *:cheesy:
> why can't it be daddy or lover
> *


or in MAX :cheesy: we trust


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:13 AM~9645973
> *:cheesy:
> why can't it be daddy or lover
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, kdawg32, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES, thirtymax, ROLLERZ96SS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 01:09 AM~9645952


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:34 AM~9645738
> *NOT MUCH BROKE MY WRIST JERKING OFF IN THE SHOWER, SO I'VE BEEN OFF FOR 3 WEEKS! OTHER THEN THAT JUST TRYING TO GET BACK IN THE GAME! ALMOST BEEN TWO YEARS ALREADY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:14 AM~9645974
> *WHO?
> *


did you get it? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:19 AM~9646016
> *did you get it? :biggrin:
> *


were did you go cip? :dunno:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Well everyone i am out, got to get the store ready for the boss tomorrow
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 AM~9646024
> *Well everyone i am out, got to get the store ready for the boss tomorrow
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT YOU LEFT A LONG TIME AGO, OH I KNOW YOU WERE ON THE SPACE WITH ALL THE HYNAS.


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:22 AM~9646031
> *THOUGHT YOU LEFT A LONG TIME AGO, OH I KNOW YOU WERE ON THE SPACE WITH ALL THE HYNAS.
> *


yep you know got to make my rounds


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

where u at thirtymax I mean size 14 :banghead:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 9 2008, 12:21 AM~9646024
> *Well everyone i am out, got to get the store ready for the boss tomorrow
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER BE CLEAN ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:23 AM~9646040
> *IT BETTER BE CLEAN ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:23 AM~9646039
> *where u at thirtymax I mean size 14 :banghead:
> *


 i TOLD YOU IT WAS DADDY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY ! SO I CAN MEET ALL THA UCE & ROLLERZ ONLY IT'S GOING 2 BE GOODTIMES!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

YOU CHECK IT OUT YET TONE? 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=140253842


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 12:23 AM~9646040
> *IT BETTER BE CLEAN ...
> *











it will be he has been helping

:roflmao: :roflmao:

JK Fe


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2008, 01:25 AM~9646057
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY ! SO I CAN MEET ALL THA UCE & ROLLERZ ONLY IT'S GOING 2 BE GOODTIMES!
> *


Can't wait to meet you and Chucks too homie, we going live.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 9 2008, 01:26 AM~9646059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHA, THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THUR!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 AM~9646065
> *Can't wait to meet you and Chucks too homie, we going live.
> *


AND YOU KNOW TIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:19 AM~9646016
> *did you get it? :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I FIGURED! AND HES STILL TALKIN SHIT!!!!!


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2008, 01:25 AM~9646057
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY ! SO I CAN MEET ALL THA UCE & ROLLERZ ONLY IT'S GOING 2 BE GOODTIMES!
> *


yeah it will be nice to finally put the name with a face you guys sound hella cool


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:30 AM~9646089
> *yeah it will be nice to finally put the name with a face you guys sound hella cool
> *


YEAH THESE GUYS ARE WAY COOL, THEY'RE FAMOUS


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:30 AM~9646086
> *THATS WHAT I FIGURED! AND HES STILL TALKIN SHIT!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP HOW THINGS GOOD I HOPE. MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMLI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Y


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 AM~9646071
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THUR!
> *


HE MISSED A SPOT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:30 AM~9646089
> *yeah it will be nice to finally put the name with a face you guys sound hella cool
> *


YEA WE COOL PEOPLE WE'LL MAKE YOUR ASS LAUGH DOGG WE A TIGHT CAR CLUB FAMILIA CAN'T WAIT 2 MEET ALL OF YOUS GUYS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, thirtymax, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, WRINKLES, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZ_47, *kdawg32*

SO MUCH FOR GOING TO BED ******! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:30 AM~9646086
> *THATS WHAT I FIGURED! AND HES STILL TALKIN SHIT!!!!!
> *


yup he majored in that he's got more degrees in shit talk n then anybody I know


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:25 AM~9646058
> *YOU CHECK IT OUT YET TONE?
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=140253842
> *


DOESNT BRING UP ANYTHING SPECIAL :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:33 AM~9646110
> *WHAT UP HOW THINGS GOOD I HOPE. MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMLI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Y
> *


EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH BOTH THE ROMERO AND R.O. FAMILIES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:33 AM~9646104
> *YEAH THESE GUYS ARE WAY COOL, THEY'RE FAMOUS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> yup he majored in that he's got more degrees in shit talk n then anybody I know
> [/quotei'm a nobody


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:30 AM~9646089
> *yeah it will be nice to finally put the name with a face you guys sound hella cool
> *


MOST HATED, ROLLERZONLY, GOODTIMES


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:36 AM~9646135
> *EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH BOTH THE ROMERO AND R.O. FAMILIES
> *


that good to hear much love from me and good luck.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:36 AM~9646133
> *DOESNT BRING UP ANYTHING SPECIAL :dunno:
> *


CHECK UR MYSPACE PAGE, YOU WILL SEE WHAT'S UP!


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> > yup he majored in that he's got more degrees in shit talk n then anybody I know
> > [/quotei'm a nobody
> 
> 
> thats ok Im just a Prez :buttkick: but you my nobody size 14 :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:40 AM~9646155
> *CHECK UR MYSPACE PAGE, YOU WILL SEE WHAT'S UP!
> *


WHO STARTED THAT?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:40 AM~9646154
> *that good to hear much love from me and good luck.
> *


So what you up to these dayz


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9646171
> *thats ok Im just a Prez :buttkick: but you my nobody size 14 :roflmao:
> *


like thiss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:44 AM~9646175
> *So what you up to these dayz
> *


nothing jus living day to day. how things over there


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:44 AM~9646174
> *WHO STARTED THAT?
> *


MUAH


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:47 AM~9646190
> *MUAH
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:47 AM~9646189
> *nothing jus living day to day. how things over there
> *


Couldnt be any better! Im right where I belong! I guess after 7 years I finally found out that palm trees wont grow in Colorado!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:50 AM~9646207
> *Couldnt be any better! Im right where I belong! I guess after 7 years I finally found out that palm trees wont grow in Colorado!
> *




THATS ALRIGHT PUEBLO HAS ITS OWN TREES   WHAT UP CIP?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:48 AM~9646199
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PER OUR CONVERSATION EARLIER


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:51 AM~9646211
> *THATS ALRIGHT PUEBLO HAS ITS OWN TREES     WHAT UP CIP?
> *


ASK CHUCK HE KNOWS :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:51 AM~9646211
> *THATS ALRIGHT PUEBLO HAS ITS OWN TREES     WHAT UP CIP?
> *


WHATS UP TONE!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:51 AM~9646214
> *PER OUR CONVERSATION EARLIER
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:52 AM~9646217
> *WHATS UP TONE!
> *



JUST CHILLN...CANT SLEEP SO I CAME 2 JOIN U GUYS..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 01:52 AM~9646216
> *ASK CHUCK HE KNOWS :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT THEN HE'LL TRY AND CUT EM DOWN!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:54 AM~9646226
> *FUCK THAT THEN HE'LL TRY AND CUT EM DOWN!
> *



LET UM GROW !!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:39 AM~9646148
> *MOST HATED, ROLLERZONLY, GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I WANT 2 SEE SATURDAY NIGHT CAR CLUBS BETWEEN DENVER AND LA JUNTA AND EVEN THA SOLO RIDERS SOLO RIDERS DONT BE SCARED!


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:50 AM~9646207
> *Couldnt be any better! Im right where I belong! I guess after 7 years I finally found out that palm trees wont grow in Colorado!
> *


they grow in colorado they just wont grow in your back yard  but thats ok I aint talkin shit I just sayin it just wasn't for you and thats cool you still be a good friend no matter what club you choose, it aint about what club you reppin its the friends and family you gain :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I NEED SOME ADDITIONAL CAR PICS TONE IF YOU HAVE ANY?

YOUR 64, YOUR 47, LAWRENCE'S VERT, ANGELO'S HUMMER AND ANY ONE ELSE'S CARS I'M MISSING. THAT'S ALL THE PICS I HAD.


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:50 AM~9646207
> *Couldnt be any better! Im right where I belong! I guess after 7 years I finally found out that palm trees wont grow in Colorado!
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 AM~9646065
> *Can't wait to meet you and Chucks too homie, we going live.
> *


*OH WE GOING ALL THE WAY LIVE HOMIE...BELIEVE THAT ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FROM LA JUNTA TO PUEBLO TO SPRINGS TO DENVER ITS GONNA BE THE SHIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!COLORADO RIDERS ALL COMMING TOGETHER........*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 12:57 AM~9646241
> *I NEED SOME ADDITIONAL CAR PICS TONE IF YOU HAVE ANY?
> 
> YOUR 64, YOUR 47, LAWRENCE'S VERT,  ANGELO'S HUMMER AND ANY ONE ELSE'S CARS I'M MISSING. THAT'S ALL THE PICS I HAD.
> *


ILL GET THEM TOMARROW 4 U..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 12:50 AM~9646207
> *Couldnt be any better! Im right where I belong! I guess after 7 years I finally found out that palm trees wont grow in Colorado!
> *


PLANT THEM AND THEY WE'LL GROW HOMIE YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 01:58 AM~9646247
> *OH WE GOING ALL THE WAY LIVE HOMIE...BELIEVE THAT ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FROM LA JUNTA TO PUEBLO TO SPRINGS TO DENVER ITS GONNA BE THE SHIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!COLORADO RIDERS ALL COMMING TOGETHER........
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S GOOD!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:56 AM~9646237
> *they grow in colorado they just wont grow in your back yard  but thats ok I aint talkin shit I just sayin it just wasn't for you and thats cool you still be a good friend no matter what club you choose, it aint about what club you reppin its the friends and family you gain :biggrin:
> *


NO DISRESPECT TAKEN! I JUST SAW HOW THINGS REALLY WERE! I GAVE EVERYTHING TO THE CLUB THAT I HAD! BUT WHEN I REALLY NEEDED THE FAMILY AND I WAS DOWN THEY WERENT THERE TO HELP PICK ME UP! THEY JUST TURNED THEIR BACKS! ITS ALL GOOD! NO LOVE LOST! YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO THE CLUB CHANGED AND THAT WASENT THE DIRECTION I WANTED TO GO!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THATS WHATS UP...


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 12:58 AM~9646247
> *OH WE GOING ALL THE WAY LIVE HOMIE...BELIEVE THAT ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FROM LA JUNTA TO PUEBLO TO SPRINGS TO DENVER ITS GONNA BE THE SHIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!COLORADO RIDERS ALL COMMING TOGETHER........
> *


hay homie good to chat with you see you on sat thank you 4 the invite :cheesy:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

you suck stay out of the kitchen fagget :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:07 AM~9646274
> *you suck stay out of the kitchen fagget :machinegun:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS ON AND POPEN FOR THE 2008 IN COLORADO.....*  



























































*DAMN I CANT FIND ALL THE PICS OF THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDES BUSTING OUT FOR 2008 BUT WILL BE OUT THERE REPEN THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE FULLEST......* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 02:06 AM~9646270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9 - 11 hno: hno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:07 AM~9646274
> *you suck stay out of the kitchen fagget :machinegun:
> *


DAMN!!!!! Is he still one of your members?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 01:09 AM~9646286
> *9 - 11  hno:  hno:
> *


SORRY BRO ITS ...9-14-2008...I GOT THE NEW FLYERS GETTN DONE..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9646272
> *hay homie good to chat with you see you on sat thank you 4 the invite  :cheesy:
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE....WILL BE HERE ON SATURDAY WAITING TO MEET ALL OF YOU....* 

GOODTIMES CC


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 AM~9646274
> *you suck stay out of the kitchen fagget :machinegun:
> *


hungry not me


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 02:06 AM~9646269
> *NO DISRESPECT TAKEN! I JUST SAW HOW THINGS REALLY WERE! I GAVE EVERYTHING TO THE CLUB THAT I HAD! BUT WHEN I REALLY NEEDED THE FAMILY AND I WAS DOWN THEY WERENT THERE TO HELP PICK ME UP!  THEY JUST TURNED THEIR BACKS! ITS ALL GOOD! NO LOVE LOST! YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO THE CLUB CHANGED AND THAT WASENT THE DIRECTION I WANTED TO GO!
> *


Thats cool and I understand It dont matter to me what club you go with as long as you are happy and they treat you good, for me it's _UCE 4 life_ just like any club member 
ROLLERZ 4 Life GOODTIMES for Life we all have a love for our club no matter which one it is we may have different club names but we all the same in one way or another :biggrin: good luck with whatever you choose and me and Juan always here for you.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:10 AM~9646294
> *SORRY BRO  ITS ...9-14-2008...I GOT THE NEW FLYERS GETTN DONE..
> *


*THE GOODTIMERS WILL BE THERE FO SHO HOMIE....*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 01:13 AM~9646307
> *THE GOODTIMERS WILL BE THERE FO SHO HOMIE....
> *


THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:13 AM~9646306
> *Thats cool and I understand It dont matter to me what club you go with as long as you are happy and they treat you good, for me it's UCE 4 life just like any club member
> ROLLERZ 4 Life GOODTIMES for Life we all have a love for our club no matter which one it is we may have different club names but we all the same in one way or another  :biggrin: good luck with whatever you choose and me and Juan always here for you.
> *


SAME HERE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:13 AM~9646306
> *Thats cool and I understand It dont matter to me what club you go with as long as you are happy and they treat you good, for me it's <span style='font-family:Times'>we may have different club names but we all the same in one way or another  :biggrin: good luck with whatever you choose and me and Juan always here for you.
> *


_
*X2 HOMIE ..WE ALL DOWN FOR THE SAME CAUSE AND THATS A FULLTIME LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING AND REPEN YO SHIT TO THE FULLEST....* _


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 02:09 AM~9646289
> *DAMN!!!!! Is he still one of your members?
> *


na I was talkin bout max he he :biggrin: who you think I was talkin bout?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL RIDAZ..IM OUT 4 THE NIGHT .BE BACK IN THIS JOINT TOMARROW..ALL BE SAFE..


RO4LIFE :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 01:15 AM~9646308
> *THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT..
> *


*YA SAVES HOMIE..DONT TRIP WE DOWN TO SUPPORT ANY CLUB OR CITIES FUNCTION DOGGIE...WE GOODTIMERS!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:16 AM~9646314
> *na I was talkin bout max he he :biggrin: who you think I was talkin bout?
> *


THATS WHAT I WS TALKIN BOUT! IS HE STILL IN THE CLUB?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, thirtymax, ROLLERZ_47, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES

*SO WHATS UP PERRO WE GRILLING MANANA OR WHAT ESE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 02:17 AM~9646316
> *YA SAVES HOMIE..DONT TRIP WE DOWN TO SUPPORT ANY CLUB OR CITIES FUNCTION DOGGIE...WE GOODTIMERS!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


same here


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 02:17 AM~9646315
> *WELL RIDAZ..IM OUT 4 THE NIGHT .BE BACK IN THIS JOINT TOMARROW..ALL BE SAFE..
> RO4LIFE :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Night bRO!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL ALL YOU RIDERS HAVE A GOOD NIGHT...GOODTIMES CC CHECKEN OUT FOR THE NIGHT......*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:18 AM~9646320
> *THATS WHAT I WS TALKIN BOUT! IS HE STILL IN THE CLUB?
> *


yes still down 4 UCE. But love 4 all. No hard feelin ok.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:19 AM~9646324
> *same here
> *


*THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE....* :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 02:18 AM~9646320
> *THATS WHAT I WS TALKIN BOUT! IS HE STILL IN THE CLUB?
> *


oh my bad yeah he aint goin nowhere we only have four members but we 4 strong and diehard and ready to party saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 9 2008, 02:21 AM~9646332
> *yes still down 4 UCE. But love 4 all. No hard feelin ok.
> *


ALL WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE! IM OUT FOR THE NIGHT!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 01:22 AM~9646337
> *ALL WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE!    IM OUT FOR THE NIGHT!
> *


good night and stay up.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 01:19 AM~9646322
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, thirtymax, ROLLERZ_47, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


JUST GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE IAM DOWN YOU KNOW ME DOGG IAM ALWAYS DOWN 2 GRILL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 AM~9646336
> *oh my bad yeah he aint goin nowhere we only have four members but we 4 strong and diehard and ready to party saturday :biggrin:
> *


*HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN THIS WAY AND WILL SEE YOU HOMIES WHEN YOU GET HERE....CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS GETTING TO THE LOCATION!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 AM~9646336
> *oh my bad yeah he aint goin nowhere we only have four members but we 4 strong and diehard and ready to party saturday :biggrin:
> *


Go to bed dumb ass you have to work. :cheesy:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

im out too it was cool talkin to you all see ya cip
later size 14 see u 2morrow maybe maybe not :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2008, 01:25 AM~9646348
> *JUST GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE IAM DOWN YOU KNOW ME DOGG IAM ALWAYS DOWN 2 GRILL
> *


*THEN IT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HOMIE...JUST HAVE THE MODELOS AND THEM CORONAS LISTO....ILL BRING ANOTHER CASE FUCKER....GOODTIMES CC* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 02:25 AM~9646350
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN THIS WAY AND WILL SEE YOU HOMIES WHEN YOU GET HERE....CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS GETTING TO THE LOCATION!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks and we'll see you sat


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FOR SALE $650 O.B.O!!! THE 83 LAC IS IN COLORADO SPRINGS BUT SHE NEEDS SOME LOVE AND A NEW HOME!! IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM THE HOMIE WRINKLES FROM GOODTIMES CC.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:28 AM~9646360
> *thanks and we'll see you sat
> *


*FO SHO HOMIE....* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 02:30 AM~9646366
> *FOR SALE $650 O.B.O!!! THE 83 LAC IS IN COLORADO SPRINGS BUT SHE NEEDS SOME LOVE AND A NEW HOME!! IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM THE HOMIE WRINKLES FROM GOODTIMES CC.....
> 
> 
> ...


$650.00???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm its time to do the damm thing. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

MORNING ROLLERZ FAM AND THE RIDERS OF COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO

Damn the sun comes up wat too early! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up everyone....anyone hiring out there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:47 AM~9646996
> *What up everyone....anyone hiring out there?
> *


You looking for a new job and location or what Roy?? So did it snow last night up there?? It didn't here :biggrin: Saturday here we come :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 02:30 AM~9646366
> *FOR SALE $650 O.B.O!!! THE 83 LAC IS IN COLORADO SPRINGS BUT SHE NEEDS SOME LOVE AND A NEW HOME!! IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM THE HOMIE WRINKLES FROM GOODTIMES CC.....
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy that for 650 :biggrin: Just kiddin chuckieboy good luck with the sale bro


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 01:41 AM~9646394
> *$650.00???
> *


*IT NEEDS SOME LOVE HOMIE....ENGINE WORK AND SUSPENSION AND FRAME WORK....THAT WHY THE HOMIE SELLING IT FOR CHEAP...HE NEEDS IT OUT OF HIS DRIVE WAY......SO HIT UP WRINKLES IF YOUR INTERESTED...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 07:53 AM~9647016
> *You looking for a new job and location or what Roy?? So did it snow last night up there?? It didn't here :biggrin: Saturday here we come :0  :0
> *


My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 AM~9646996
> *What up everyone....anyone hiring out there?
> *


*DAMN ROY.....YOU LOOKEN FOR A HALE HOMIE!!!!* :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:37 AM~9646957
> *MORNING COLORADO...........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 08:14 AM~9647105
> *DAMN ROY.....YOU LOOKEN FOR A HALE HOMIE!!!! :0
> *


 :yessad: 
I been thinking bout sitting on the rocker(unemployment) for 6 months until Springs starts popping again :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:16 AM~9646894
> *MORNING ROLLERZ FAM AND THE RIDERS OF COLORADO
> *


*GOT YOUR PM ORLANDO...ILL PASS THE WIRE TO THE HOMIE WRINKLES....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:16 AM~9647112
> *:yessad:
> I been thinking bout sitting on the rocker(unemployment) for 6 months until Springs starts popping again :dunno:
> *


*DAMN HOMIE....DONT TRIP YOU WILL FIND SOMTHING BETTER DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If Bobby still works @Felix's I'm sure he can hook up the Caddy were it's back up again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 08:17 AM~9647117
> *DAMN HOMIE....DONT TRIP YOU WILL FIND SOMTHING BETTER DOGGIE!!!!
> *


Yeah everything happens for a reason...hopefully this is for the best


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 AM~9647102
> *My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:
> *


Damn homie, that sucks. :angry: Sorry to hear that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 AM~9647102
> *My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:
> *


Good luck Roy I wish you the best bro at least your looking at it in a positive light man


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 AM~9647102
> *My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS! STAY UP ROY! SOMETHING WILL COME AROUND!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:13 AM~9647102
> *My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:
> *


FUCK ROY THAT SUCKS HOMIE :angry: COME ON BY THE PAD 2DAY DOGG WE GOING 2 HAVE BBQ YOU CAN DRINK SOME PISTOS AND EAT SOME FOOD HIT ME UP


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS CRACKIN CIPIE AND FESBOOGIE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2008, 11:08 AM~9647760
> *WAS CRACKIN CIPIE AND FESBOOGIE
> *


WHAT UP WRINKLES! DOES THAT CAR STILL HAVE EVERYTHING ON IT?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2008, 11:08 AM~9647760
> *WAS CRACKIN CIPIE AND FESBOOGIE
> *


Whut up!!! I was jus tryin' to catch up!!! People gettin' busy on LIL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy im sorry to hear about your job homie...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THIS WUZ DONE AT FE SHOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 8 2008, 11:57 PM~9645896
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, kdawg32, RedDragonUCE, ROLLERZ_47, thirtymax, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK, I THOUGHT YOU WERE ...........................
> ...











OK HERE U GO SEAN....


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 02:53 PM~9649662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT DONT LIE WE BUILT IT FOR YOU AND YOUR BITCHING ITS HITTING BACK BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOUR THE FIRST TO HIT BACK BUMPER IN COLORADO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:13 AM~9647102
> *My whole company went outta business.They only kept 2 of us for another company they run but they are talking about a pay cut :angry:
> *


Damn Roy, sorry to hear that, hopefully you find something better and higher pay


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your job Roy.Keep you head up.It will work out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I only took a $1 pay cut so hopefully things pan out.I appreciate everyones consideration


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 06:41 PM~9651586
> *Well I only took a $1 pay cut so hopefully things pan out.I appreciate everyones consideration
> *


I know a pay cut sucks but atleast is only a dollar bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2008, 05:46 PM~9651637
> *I know a pay cut sucks but atleast is only a dollar bro!!!
> *


Yeah a dollar adds up but right now a job is the most important thing,aint no construction work out here anymore


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 06:49 PM~9651676
> *Yeah a dollar adds up but right now a job is the most important thing,aint no construction work out here anymore
> *


Yea im sure it sucks in the winter!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2008, 05:51 PM~9651687
> *Yea im sure it sucks in the winter!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 06:41 PM~9651586
> *Well I only took a $1 pay cut so hopefully things pan out.I appreciate everyones consideration
> *


Now u making $24.00 an hour, quit ur bitching :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, FIRMEX, *300MAG*

What's good ******?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 06:23 PM~9652002
> *Now u making $24.00 an hour, quit ur bitching :biggrin:
> *


23.50 :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:29 PM~9652076
> *23.50 :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:29 PM~9652076
> *23.50 :angry:
> *


Shit homie if they gave me a dollar paycut it would be against the law because I'd be making 5.85 then and min wage is 6.85 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 07:32 PM~9652110
> *Shit homie if they gave me a dollar paycut it would be against the law because I'd be making 5.85 then and min wage is 6.85 :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 PM~9652110
> *Shit homie if they gave me a dollar paycut it would be against the law because I'd be making 5.85 then and min wage is 6.85 :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 PM~9652110
> *Shit homie if they gave me a dollar paycut it would be against the law because I'd be making 5.85 then and min wage is 6.85 :cheesy:
> *


You mean if they gave your employees minimum wage


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit Roy i'm taking a paycutt i'm quitting the company i work for now to go to another one just so i can have a life and get weekends off.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 9 2008, 06:47 PM~9652269
> *Shit Roy i'm taking a paycutt  i'm  quitting the company i work for now to go to another one just so i can have a life and get weekends off.
> *


Does that involve relocation? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not yet but soon hopefully. I'll see you on saturday.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 9 2008, 06:55 PM~9652354
> *Not yet but soon hopefully. I'll see you on saturday.
> *


sounds like a plan


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 06:29 PM~9652076
> *23.50 :angry:
> *


fuck the valley im moving 2 colorado :biggrin: wus up 2 the good times family up in the rockies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 9 2008, 07:02 PM~9652420
> *fuck the valley im moving 2 colorado  :biggrin: wus up 2 the good times family up in the rockies
> *


What up Big Chuch Dog


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up COLORADO ! Hey im going to the LRM SHOW in JUNE. Im driving from TEXAS, whats a good location to stay at for the show. Also what is the name of were its done at. I look for DENVER COLISEUM but cant find nothing. CAN YALL HELP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 07:28 PM~9652695
> *Wuz Up COLORADO !  Hey im going to the LRM SHOW in JUNE. Im driving from TEXAS, whats a good location to stay at for the show. Also what is the name of were its done at. I look for DENVER COLISEUM but cant find nothing. CAN YALL HELP
> *


There are plenty of hotels and things all over Denver from Ghetto to Class act.Can't miss the Coliseum from I 70
Red Star Marks spot


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy? man i just had to catch up like 15 pages.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:34 PM~9652756
> *There are plenty of hotels and things all over Denver from Ghetto to Class act.Can't miss the Coliseum from I 70
> Red Star Marks spot
> 
> ...


Thanks what do you recomend. We going with our families too. We want something nice close to the coliseum


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652269
> *Shit Roy i'm taking a paycutt  i'm  quitting the company i work for now to go to another one just so i can have a life and get weekends off.
> *


Thats my problem I work nights and weekends


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes

http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes


http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes


THEY R JAMIN TONIGHT..


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ...AND THE OTHER TRUE RIDERS


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 07:28 PM~9652695
> *Wuz Up COLORADO !  Hey im going to the LRM SHOW in JUNE. Im driving from TEXAS, whats a good location to stay at for the show. Also what is the name of were its done at. I look for DENVER COLISEUM but cant find nothing. CAN YALL HELP
> *


 doubletree hotel 3203 Quebec street there is alot of other hotels on Quebec 2 miles to the coliseum


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:43 PM~9652839
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ...AND THE OTHER TRUE RIDERS
> *


WHAT UP ROLLER ? WHAT UP GLEN? GOODTIMES? TRADITIONS?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES, cold hard cash, moparlow, PROPER DOS, 300MAG

What's good Colorado?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652853
> *WHAT UP ROLLER ?  WHAT UP GLEN? GOODTIMES? TRADITIONS?
> *


what up big tone whats the word on the ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 07:37 PM~9652774
> *Thanks what do you recomend. We going with our families too. We want something nice close to the coliseum
> *


There are plenty of factors,I go to a pretty Ghetto one off Federal because there is huge cruise there after the show and I can park my ride 5 feet away from my door.Alot of people use Best Western because it's close and nice :dunno: 
Wish I could help you onna nice one but I try to stay close to the action....I'm sure someone on this thread can help you out


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 9 2008, 07:46 PM~9652869
> *what up big tone whats the word on the ride
> *



3 WEEKS AND COUNTING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:46 PM~9652868
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES, cold hard cash, moparlow, PROPER DOS, 300MAG
> 
> What's good Colorado?
> *


WHAT UP PIMP?

http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes

http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:46 PM~9652868
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES, cold hard cash, moparlow, PROPER DOS, 300MAG
> 
> What's good Colorado?
> *


what up sean


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652880
> *3 WEEKS AND COUNTING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony and the rest of Co


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:49 PM~9652907
> *What up Tony and the rest of Co
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 07:47 PM~9652889
> *WHAT UP PIMP?
> 
> http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes
> ...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 07:28 PM~9652695
> *Wuz Up COLORADO !  Hey im going to the LRM SHOW in JUNE. Im driving from TEXAS, whats a good location to stay at for the show. Also what is the name of were its done at. I look for DENVER COLISEUM but cant find nothing. CAN YALL HELP
> *


ALWAYS NICE AND ROWDY WHERE THE BIG DOGS STAY "ROLLERZ HOTEL" AKA HOLIDAY INN.(IF U DONT WANT TO GET ANY SLEEP) :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:49 PM~9652907
> *What up Tony and the rest of Co
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMER?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:46 PM~9652872
> *There are plenty of factors,I go to a pretty Ghetto one off Federal because there is huge cruise there after the show and I can park my ride 5 feet away from my door.Alot of people use Best Western because it's close and nice :dunno:
> Wish I could help you onna nice one but I try to stay close to the action....I'm sure someone on this thread can help you out
> *


WE STAY HERE:

Holiday Inn
DENVER-CENTRAL 
4849 BANNOCK STREET 
DENVER, CO 80216 UNITED STATES 

IT GET'S LIVE AT TEDDY'S!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:52 PM~9652929
> *WE STAY HERE:
> 
> Holiday Inn
> ...


X 2


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:52 PM~9652929
> *WE STAY HERE:
> 
> Holiday Inn
> ...


 thats the spot for sure :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:52 PM~9652929
> *WE STAY HERE:
> 
> ROLLERZ LAST YEAR *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:52 PM~9652929
> *WE STAY HERE:
> 
> Holiday Inn
> ...


Do you guys stay Sunday night too?
If so what do you do with your rides?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO? its like a ROLLERZ fest up in here.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9652958
> *whats good CO? its like a ROLLERZ fest up in here.
> *


IT'S A ROLLERZ FEST ALL OVER THE US, CHINA, SWEDEN, GERMANY, PHILLIPINES, SHOULD I KEEP GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 07:57 PM~9652981
> *IT'S A ROLLERZ FEST ALL OVER THE US, CHINA, SWEDEN, GERMANY, PHILLIPINES, SHOULD I KEEP GOING? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: please do....be my guest :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

DO WE MAKE ARE OWN RESERVATIONS FOR THE HOTEL OR GO THRU YOU SEAN/TONY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Laboe on right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Orlando, i heard you came up on a clean one. how much longer before the full conversion? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:59 PM~9652995
> *:yes: please do....be my guest :biggrin:
> *


CANADA, AND THAT'S ALL I CAN THINK OF :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9653019
> *DO WE MAKE ARE OWN RESERVATIONS FOR THE HOTEL  OR GO THRU YOU SEAN/TONY?
> *


WE BLOCK OUT AN ENTIRE FLOOR, NO NEED TO BOOK ROOMS AT THIS POINT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:01 PM~9653025
> *CANADA, AND THAT'S ALL I CAN THINK OF :biggrin:
> *


Ballerz


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT UP CURIOUSDOS...HOWS THE RIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Saturday is gonna be the shit


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:03 PM~9653048
> *Saturday is gonna be the shit
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i have only drove it to the interior guys for a bid. it might be up on the bidding block though.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

A SNEEK PEEK FROM LAST SUMMER !!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Tone we takin the Navi up Saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, moparlow, curiousdos, WRINKLES, ROLLERZ_47
What up Sean,Cipie,Chris,Another Chris,Sharpeezi,and Tony :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:04 PM~9653059
> *i have only drove it to the interior guys for a bid. it might be up on the bidding block though.
> *


 :0 WHAT ALL THAT WORK AND YOU GETTIN RIDD OF IT..
??? HOW MUCH


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 09:04 PM~9653063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ****** IS GOING TO BE ROLLING 30' WHEELS. HIS WHEELS COST MORE THAN MOST PEOPLES RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:03 PM~9653048
> *Saturday is gonna be the shit
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:04 PM~9653059
> *i have only drove it to the interior guys for a bid. it might be up on the bidding block though.
> *


Mayos does some GOOD ass work homie,I can get your full guts done for a stack and a half :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wasup Fam :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:06 PM~9653087
> *:0  WHAT  ALL THAT WORK  AND YOU GETTIN RIDD OF IT..
> ??? HOW MUCH
> *


 :nono:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

my brother's timing is a little off, but he might come thru for me on something else. i am not sure yet if i will keep the set up or sell it with the car. but i know i am keeping the wheels.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:07 PM~9653098
> *Mayos does some GOOD ass work homie,I can get your full guts done for a stack and a half :0
> *


GOOD PRICE :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

10 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, cold hard cash, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, moparlow, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, WRINKLES, curiousdos
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:06 PM~9653094
> *THIS ****** IS GOING TO BE ROLLING 30' WHEELS. HIS WHEELS COST MORE THAN MOST PEOPLES RIDES :biggrin:
> *


70 TVS, SATILITE,SUICIDE DOORS...TO MUCH 2 LIST..DONT WANT TO GIVE 2 MUCH INFO.ABOUT $150K PLUS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only The Strong Survive


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

11 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719, cold hard cash, curiousdos, RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZ96SS, moparlow, WRINKLES


IS THAT A RECORD?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:06 PM~9653094
> *THIS ****** IS GOING TO BE ROLLING 30' WHEELS. HIS WHEELS COST MORE THAN MOST PEOPLES RIDES :biggrin:
> *


  MORE THAN MY RIDE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:07 PM~9653105
> *Wasup Fam :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup FE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ RUNN THIS BIATCH


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 08:10 PM~9653133
> *sup FE
> *


Sup homie, did you find that hood yet?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9653121
> *70 TVS, SATILITE,SUICIDE DOORS...TO MUCH 2 LIST..DONT WANT TO GIVE 2 MUCH INFO.ABOUT $150K PLUS
> *


HE NEEDS TO PUT THAT MONEY INTO HIS '58 IMPALA :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

D&T's has always treated me right, he gave me a decent price  he did pretty good work on my Impala.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 08:08 PM~9653118
> *10 Members: Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, cold hard cash, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, moparlow, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, WRINKLES, curiousdos
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:10 PM~9653144
> *HE NEEDS TO PUT THAT MONEY INTO HIS '58 IMPALA :cheesy:
> *


GETTN DONE 2...CANT FUCK WITH HIS $$$$


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:10 PM~9653144
> *HE NEEDS TO PUT THAT MONEY INTO HIS '58 IMPALA :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 08:11 PM~9653154
> *GETTN DONE 2...CANT FUCK WITH HIS $$$$
> *


AND THATS HOW THE ROLLERZ DO IT...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:10 PM~9653141
> *Sup homie, did you find that hood yet?
> *


not yet! cheapest so far was 200


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, curiousdos, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZ96SS, LilCripples, PROPER DOS, moparlow, WRINKLES, ROTHER?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:11 PM~9653147
> *D&T's has always treated me right, he gave me a decent price   he did pretty good work on my Impala.
> *


I NEED TO GET MY SUPER SPORT HOOKED UP WITH SOME GUTS UPGRADE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:09 PM~9653129
> *11 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719, cold hard cash, curiousdos, RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, Switchmaster, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZ96SS, moparlow, WRINKLES
> IS THAT A RECORD?
> *


We're only growing dog,kinda makes me proud I remember back in 05 when only a few of us from Colorado was on here....It's definately making an impact on our unity and stand for a lifestyle that has just seen a new begining :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SO WHATS THE PLAN FOR SATURDAY SEAN?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 08:12 PM~9653170
> *not yet! cheapest so far was 200
> *


DAMN, they raping us homie.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP RO4LIFE... WHATS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:10 PM~9653144
> *HE NEEDS TO PUT THAT MONEY INTO HIS '58 IMPALA :cheesy:
> *


 :0 58 :0 weee


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 PM~9653196
> *DAMN, they raping us homie.
> *


I GOT ONE MORE PLACE TO CHECK IN THE MORNING


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup Renzo?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 08:04 PM~9653067
> *Hey Tone we takin the Navi up Saturday?
> *


MABE BRO..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 08:16 PM~9653241
> *HELL YA BRO..
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 PM~9653184
> *We're only growing dog,kinda makes me proud I remember back in 05 when only a few of us from Colorado was on here....It's definately making an impact on our unity and stand for a lifestyle that has just seen a new begining :biggrin:
> *


WE JUST NEED TO ENSURE WE CARRY THE UNITY WE HAVE ON LAY IT LOW TO THE STREET.  

CAN'T BE ONE WAY HERE AND ANOTHER WAY ELSEWHERE


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 08:15 PM~9653226
> *I  GOT ONE MORE PLACE TO CHECK IN THE MORNING
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:19 PM~9653262
> *WE JUST NEED TO ENSURE WE CARRY THE UNITY WE HAVE ON LAY IT LOW TO THE STREET.
> 
> CAN'T BE ONE WAY HERE AND ANOTHER WAY ELSEWHERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:20 PM~9653272
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

well guys, i am out this bitch. time to put the kids down for mi-mi's


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:23 PM~9653307
> *well guys, i am out this bitch. time to put the kids down for mi-mi's
> *


LATER BRO..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:23 PM~9653307
> *well guys, i am out this bitch. time to put the kids down for mi-mi's
> *


Later Chris....take it easy and keep your ride :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2008, 08:23 PM~9653307
> *well guys, i am out this bitch. time to put the kids down for mi-mi's
> *


See ya Chris


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9653211
> *:0 <span style='color:green'>HERE SHE IS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:25 PM~9653338
> *HERE SHE IS
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it bagged


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:12 PM~9653175
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, curiousdos, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZ96SS, LilCripples, PROPER DOS, moparlow, WRINKLES, ROTHER?
> *


CHILLIN AND CHECKING OUT WHATS GOING ON IN COLORADO, AND YOU!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9653349
> *Can't wait to see it bagged
> *


ANYONE HAVE THE PICS OF IT BAGGED?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:27 PM~9653360
> *CHILLIN AND CHECKING OUT WHATS GOING ON IN COLORADO, AND YOU!!!
> *


MOVE OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:27 PM~9653361
> *ANYONE HAVE THE PICS OF IT BAGGED?
> *


GOT THEM SOMEWHERE..ILL LOOK


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS+Jan 9 2008, 08:14 PM~9653205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:28 PM~9653369
> *MOVE OUT HERE :biggrin:
> *


X 2 I EVEN HAVE A REAL JERSEY U CAN WEAR..#7 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 08:29 PM~9653375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 08:29 PM~9653379
> *X 2  I EVEN HAVE A REAL JERSEY U CAN WEAR..#7 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fuckers Cleaaan!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 09:29 PM~9653379
> *X 2  I EVEN HAVE A REAL JERSEY U CAN WEAR..#7 :biggrin:
> *


HE ALREADY HAS ONE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 08:29 PM~9653380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW BEING PAINTED AND CHROMED OUT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9653394
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


STFU :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:21 PM~9653291
> *What up Paul
> *


whats going on Roy, Damn, if i dont get in here at least every 30 mins, I fall behind like 10-15 pages :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Rollerz check this out. Comes out next month


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:28 PM~9653369
> *MOVE OUT HERE :biggrin:
> *


I'M COOL DOWN HERE!!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:32 PM~9653410
> *STFU :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :tears:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 08:31 PM~9653394
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 9 2008, 08:32 PM~9653411
> *whats going on Roy, Damn, if i dont get in here at least every 30 mins, I fall behind like 10-15 pages :0
> *


Colorado doing it homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:32 PM~9653417
> *I'M COOL DOWN HERE!!!!
> *


 :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9653423
> *:uh:  :0 :tears:
> *


JUST KIDDING BRO!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:31 PM~9653404
> *HE ALREADY HAS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :barf:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:32 PM~9653414
> *Hey Rollerz check this out. Comes out next month
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This morning I had to read like 10 pages I fell behind just from like 10pm til morning...Had to leave late to work :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 08:34 PM~9653441
> *WHAT UP COLORADO
> *


WHATS UP DIRTY BOY...LOL... WHAT UP BRO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:34 PM~9653443
> *JUST KIDDING BRO!
> *


I know me too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rich


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:34 PM~9653446
> *:twak:  :barf:
> *


WHY YOU HATING BRO YOU DON'T HAVE AN ELWAY JERSEY IN UR CASA. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

JUST KICKING BACK RIGHT NOW WORKING SHIT U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup Rich?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:35 PM~9653451
> *This morning I had to read like 10 pages I fell behind just from like 10pm til morning...Had to leave late to work :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oop sorry what up *TKK*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:35 PM~9653451
> *This morning I had to read like 10 pages I fell behind just from like 10pm til morning...Had to leave late to work :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH YOU LOGGED OFF EARLY, AND YOU NEVER SAID L83RS :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:37 PM~9653479
> *oop sorry what up TKK
> *


THANKS ROY FOR THE LOVE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:37 PM~9653479
> *oop sorry what up TKK
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:37 PM~9653480
> *YEAH YOU LOGGED OFF EARLY, AND YOU NEVER SAID L83RS :angry:
> *


Gotta get a grip on the addiction....well Laterz

































just in case I forget to say it tonight because of the beer


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,789 68 0.71% 
cripn8ez Jul 2006 2,885 64 0.66% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,636 59 0.61% 
soloco Nov 2005 1,030 57 0.59% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,750 55 0.57% 
TonyO Apr 2002 22,235 54 0.56% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,507 51 0.53%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 08:38 PM~9653486
> *THANKS ROY FOR THE LOVE
> *


No problem dog ....ooops I mean *TKK*
I aint gonna forget you dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:40 PM~9653512
> *PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,789 68 0.71%
> cripn8ez Jul 2006 2,885 64 0.66%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,636 59 0.61%
> ...


You're all over it....damn post whore :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WTF FE WHAT R U DOING


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:43 PM~9653541
> *You're all over it....damn post whore :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS FROM LAST NIGHT AND TONIGHT. 

LOOK AT YOU, I KNOW WHAT YOU WERE DOING ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 08:44 PM~9653556
> *WTF FE WHAT R U DOING
> *


Talking shit to Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing But Trouble</span> Jan 2007 3,636 59 0.61% 
soloco Nov 2005 1,030 57 0.59% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,750 55 0.57% 
TonyO Apr 2002 22,235 54 0.56% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,507 51 0.53% 
Can't forget the homie from the big Valle reppin <span style=\'color:blue\'>*GOODTIMES*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:46 PM~9653579
> *Talking shit to Cip
> *


AND WHATS NEW :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Chuck


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:49 PM~9653601
> *AND WHATS NEW  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


JUST THE DAY!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 08:49 PM~9653601
> *AND WHATS NEW  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :guns: Break yoself foo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:44 PM~9653561
> *THAT WAS FROM LAST NIGHT AND TONIGHT.
> 
> LOOK AT YOU, I KNOW WHAT YOU WERE DOING ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


Damn I even worked today :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ...EVERYONE READY FOR SABADO....GOODTIMES*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:50 PM~9653622
> *Damn I even worked today :0
> *


HARDLY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:51 PM~9653634
> *HARDLY :biggrin:
> *


OK but I was @ work :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:50 PM~9653619
> *:guns: Break yoself foo
> *


YOU DONT SCARE ME BRING IT :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:50 PM~9653624
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ...EVERYONE READY FOR SABADO....WILL BE THERE, NO AUTOGRAPHS PLEASE :biggrin:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:49 PM~9653606
> *What da fuck Chuck
> *


*GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY HOMIE AND THATS WHATS UP ESE!!!*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:0 When did Walmart start selling BALLS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:52 PM~9653645
> *YOU DONT SCARE ME BRING IT :machinegun:
> *


IT'S NOT HIM THAT YOU SHOULD BE SCARED OF, IT'S HIS FAMILY :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:52 PM~9653645
> *YOU DONT SCARE ME BRING IT :machinegun:
> *


CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!! WE NEED TO STOP THIS BROWN ON WHITE CRIME!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:52 PM~9653650
> *WILL BE THERE, NO AUTOGRAPHS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


*PINCHE SEAN IS THAT RIGHT....LOL !!!!!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9653660
> *:0 When did Walmart start selling BALLS :biggrin:
> *


GOT THEM TODAY FOR 4.99 SMARTASS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9653669
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!! WE NEED TO STOP THIS BROWN ON WHITE CRIME!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9653656
> *GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY HOMIE AND THATS WHATS UP ESE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SICK TATT :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Everybody listening to the Art Laboe show?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 9 2008, 09:54 PM~9653669
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!! WE NEED TO STOP THIS BROWN ON WHITE CRIME!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH THATS FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:54 PM~9653672
> *PINCHE SEAN IS THAT RIGHT....LOL !!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD CHUCKS!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:54 PM~9653680
> *Everybody listening to the Art Laboe show?
> *


FUCKING COMERCIALS :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9653680
> *Everybody listening to the Art Laboe show?
> *


*WILL HAVE THE ART LABOE SHOW LIVE SATURDAY...EVEN BETTER HOMIE...LIKE SEAN SAYS ALL THE WAY LIVE!!!!* :biggrin: 










*CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL OF YOU !!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:56 PM~9653701
> *FUCKING COMERCIALS :angry:
> *


Yeah then they call out all these bad ass dedications then play Akons ass :twak:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:57 PM~9653708
> *WILL HAVE THE ART LABOE SHOW LIVE SATURDAY...EVEN BETTER HOMIE...LIKE SEAN SAYS ALL THE WAY LIVE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH WE GOING LIVE IN THE 719


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:55 PM~9653688
> *YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD CHUCKS!
> *


*ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE..I CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL TOGETHER AND CHILLEN TOGETHER REPEN COLORADO ...* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Go here Chucks,you'll get flashbacks of LOS homie
http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9653731
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE..I CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL TOGETHER AND CHILLEN TOGETHER REPEN COLORADO ... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9653673
> *GOT THEM TODAY FOR 4.99 SMARTASS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got the cheap ones i see


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65+Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9653673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:58 PM~9653729
> *HELL YEAH WE GOING LIVE IN THE 719
> *


*WEST COAST GONNA BE IN THE 719 HOMIE AND REPPEN TO THE FULLEST DOGGIE....LETS HAVE A GOODTIMES AND THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9653660
> *:0 When did Walmart start selling BALLS :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:01 PM~9653767
> *you got the cheap ones i see
> *


AND WHATS THE PROBLEM WITH THAT ALEAST I GOT THEM DAMM DONT NEED THE BIGGEST ONE JUST ENOUGH TO GET ME BY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9653794
> *AND WHATS THE PROBLEM WITH THAT ALEAST I GOT THEM DAMM DONT NEED THE BIGGEST ONE JUST ENOUGH TO GET ME BY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:03 PM~9653812
> *THATS NOT WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:
> *


WELL GOD DAMM NO MORE TEXTING HER DAM IT


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ..... SO WHATS UP WITH THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW... WHATS THE PLANS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:04 PM~9653822
> *WELL GOD DAMM NO MORE TEXTING HER DAM IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:03 PM~9653812
> *THATS NOT WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 08:58 PM~9653732
> *Go here Chucks,you'll get flashbacks of LOS homie
> http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/streaming_...l?refreshed=yes
> *


*SHIT HOMIE ILL BE IN THE MOTHER LAND THIS SUNDAY ESE...HITTEN WHITTIER BLVD AND CRENSHAW!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:05 PM~9653850
> *SHIT HOMIE ILL BE IN THE MOTHER LAND THIS SUNDAY ESE...HITTEN WHITTIER BLVD AND CRENSHAW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fuck You :angry: 














Cruise the strip once for me :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THA 47 BEFORE MAKEOVER...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:07 PM~9653870
> *Fuck You :angry:
> Cruise the strip once for me :biggrin:
> *


*ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...BUT YOU KNOW GOTTA GO VISIT HOME ESE!!!!*










*GOODTIMES...*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:04 PM~9653832
> *ROLLERZ..... SO WHATS UP WITH THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW... WHATS THE PLANS
> *


WE TALKED ABOUT IT AT OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT, YOU MISSED OUT.  























JK FOCKER!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 PM~9653882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER IS GOING TO BE FUCKING SICK!!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9653900
> *WE TALKED ABOUT IT AT OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT, YOU MISSED OUT.
> JK FOCKER!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9653900
> *WE TALKED ABOUT IT AT OUR MEETING LAST NIGHT, YOU MISSED OUT.
> JK FOCKER!
> *


THATS FUCKED UP...I ALMOST GOT PISSED. TILL I SCROLLED DOWN.. :tears: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2008, 09:08 PM~9653882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride T
I can only imagine.....big ups dog


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:11 PM~9653940
> *Nice ride T
> I can only imagine.....big ups dog
> *


THKS...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:10 PM~9653924
> *THATS FUCKED UP...I ALMOST GOT PISSED. TILL I SCROLLED DOWN.. :tears:  :nono:
> *


You got scured didn't you focker :biggrin: Did you feel like Digits always does? Left out :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COMMON ROY YOU KNOW THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS REPEN TO THE FULLEST HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin: 










*KEEPEN THAT TRADITIONAL LIFESTYLE ALIVE!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 09:10 PM~9653916
> *THAT FUCKER IS GOING TO BE FUCKING SICK!!!!
> *


THKS BRO...TO MUCH $$$$$ CAN I BORROW SOME? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 9 2008, 09:12 PM~9653956
> *You got scured didn't you focker :biggrin: Did you feel like Digits always does? Left out :biggrin:
> *


LOL... THATS FUNNY... YA I WANTED TO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That bitch is ghetto
on the radio


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 PM~9653967
> *COMMON ROY YOU KNOW THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS REPEN TO THE FULLEST  HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: That bridge looks scary


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:13 PM~9653967
> *COMMON ROY YOU KNOW THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS REPEN TO THE FULLEST  HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit dog we're still trying to catch up to the Mother Chapter but we're definately making an impact


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn Double post


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WE ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES AND WE CANT WAIT HOMIE....PINCHE COLORADO KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN CABRONES...IM JAMMING THAT CHALINO SANCHEZ!!!*










*LETS KEEP IT "OG"!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Distant Lovers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm jamming nuttin but Oldies...zapp and rogers and maybe a lil too short and Mack 10 in my Deuce dog nothing else


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:21 PM~9654054
> *WE ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES AND WE CANT WAIT HOMIE....PINCHE COLORADO KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN CABRONES...IM JAMMING THAT CHALINO SANCHEZ!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Detroit Chapter :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:15 PM~9654008
> *Shit dog we're still trying to catch up to the Mother Chapter but we're definately making an impact
> *


*FUCK YEA WE ARE..IM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU GOODTIMERS..YOU HOMIES HAVE MADE THIS CHAPTER WHAT IT IS TODAY AND IM DOWN FOR ALL OF YOU GOODTIMERS TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*B]WE THE COLORADO CHAPTER AND WE REPEN TO THE FULLEST ESE!!![/








*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9654107
> *FUCK YEA WE ARE..IM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU GOODTIMERS..YOU HOMIES HAVE MADE THIS CHAPTER WHAT IT IS TODAY AND IM DOWN FOR ALL OF YOU GOODTIMERS TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> B]PROPER</span> though :thumbsup:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, RedDragonUCE, moparlow, CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
O shit all the Rollerz inna meeting or what?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ROLLING ON TO THE NEXT GENARATION *TRADITIONS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9654164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How's Jeff been Rich?
He coming down Saturday?
You know all you guys are more than welcome


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I JUST WANNA THANK ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT YOU GIVE THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS COLORADO !! THE CHAPTER HAS BEEN REPEN FULLTIME AND ALL THE TIME AND WE HAVE COME ALONG WAY!!!!...WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:33 PM~9654181
> *How's Jeff been Rich?
> He coming down Saturday?
> You know all you guys are more than welcome
> *



I WILL BE THERE AND MAYBE 1 GUY FROM PUEBLO JEFF IS TRING TO BUT DEPENDS ON THE ROADS BUT HE IS TRING TO GET HIS TRUCK DONE FOR CINCO BUT ALMOST DONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9654186
> *I JUST WANNA THANK ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT YOU GIVE THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS COLORADO !!  THE CHAPTER  HAS BEEN REPEN FULLTIME AND ALL THE TIME AND WE HAVE COME ALONG WAY!!!!...WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Our Future :biggrin: 
I know my Boy will be reppin and rolling My ride one day


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9654162
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, RedDragonUCE, moparlow, CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> O shit all the Rollerz inna meeting or what?
> *


THIS ROLLER STILL REPPIN FOR THE ROLLERZ FAM... 4LIFE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:38 PM~9654226
> *THIS ROLLER  STILL REPPIN FOR THE ROLLERZ FAM... 4LIFE
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr and Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Doggie I broke the elco out for a cruise today real quick hitting some switches you know how I do it homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 09:41 PM~9654264
> *Whats up Doggie I broke the elco out for a cruise today real quick hitting some switches you know how I do it homie :biggrin:
> *


Bastard....no snow down there huh?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOTTA GO SEE MY JEFITO REST IN PEACE.....FOR "NSM" CLICK AND IT LIKE THAT!!!! ILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK...ME MY LIL CARNAL AND MY TIO RONNY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:42 PM~9654275
> *Bastard....no snow down there huh?
> *


It was snowing a while ago and there is still a lot left over but the streets are half way clean and I don't give a fuck I'm riding regardless :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 09:45 PM~9654310
> *It was snowing a while ago and there is still a lot left over but the streets are half way clean and I don't give a fuck I'm riding regardless :0  :0
> *


That's because you're a baller dog


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE GOODTIMERS COLORADO REPEN TO THE FULLEST AND THAY AINT GOT NOTHEN BUT HEART AND ALL ELSE WILL FALLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Precious Love


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:48 PM~9654337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just bringing a lil piece of the Harbor to the Rockies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9654366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Use to drive the last one in the snow all the time...





shit if tha Deuce was running she'd be sliding in the snow tambien :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 09:45 PM~9654310
> *It was snowing a while ago and there is still a lot left over but the streets are half way clean and I don't give a fuck I'm riding regardless :0  :0
> *


*THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT MOST HATED IF YOU NEED A PLACE TO CRASH I GOT YOU VATOS ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC*


*TATTS DONE BY CHUCKIEBOY63....LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO GET BLASTED.....CHUCKIEBOY!!!!* 


















*LET ME KNOW WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO....!!! BIG CHUCK DOG!!! "SGV"*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Betchbygollywow coming up :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here we come snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just my imagination
Now they're getting down


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9654443
> *Here we come snow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ????????????????*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2008, 10:05 PM~9654502
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Still trying to catch up to that sexy ass Trey of yours homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

* COLORADO GOODTIMERS IN LAS VEGAS HOLDING IT DOWN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:08 PM~9654520
> *Still trying to catch up to that sexy ass Trey of yours homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got any Street Customs from 2002?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE GOODTIMERS COLORADO CHAPTER ALWAYS KEEPING IT REAL AND IF YOUR FAKE THEN YOU FAKE.....THE O.G COLORADO GOODTIMERS.....WE PLANTED THE SEED AND IT BLEW UP!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS....LETS DO THE DAMN THANG!!!!*










*GOODTIMES NOW, GOODTIMES THEN AND GOODTIMES FOREVER!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice hair chuck....is that a spiral?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 11:20 PM~9654637
> *THE GOODTIMERS COLORADO CHAPTER ALWAYS KEEPING IT REAL AND IF YOUR FAKE THEN YOU FAKE.....THE O.G COLORADO GOODTIMERS.....WE PLANTED THE SEED AND IT BLEW UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


How many of the original 4 are still with the club??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 Fulltimers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:36 PM~9654803
> *3 Fulltimers
> *


Thats pretty good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,913 111 1.15% 
CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,942 53 0.55%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone look at the pic and guess which one is gone?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:36 PM~9654803
> *3 Fulltimers
> *


*THATS RIGHT HOMIE....GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST !!!!!*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 10:41 PM~9654866
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE....GOODTIMES CC TO THE FULLEST !!!!!
> *


http://i6.tinypic.com/82iz2b6.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck Greg Y Chuckieboy


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

WE ARE NOT JUST A CLUB.. WE ARE FAMILY
http://i3.tinypic.com/7wglw9c.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:53 PM~9654937
> *What up Chuck Greg Y Chuckieboy
> *


Sup dog.. what cracking.. so the trade might happend this weekend dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 10:54 PM~9654940
> *WE ARE NOT JUST A CLUB.. WE ARE FAMILY
> http://i3.tinypic.com/7wglw9c.jpg[/img]]
> *


X2


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i9.tinypic.com/82bf6so.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 10:55 PM~9654946
> *Sup dog.. what cracking.. so the trade might happend this weekend dog :biggrin:
> *


That's a firme ass ride homie....you'd look GOOD in that fucker


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:36 PM~9654803
> *3 Fulltimers
> *


*IY YA SAVES!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMERS FO LIFE............!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANYONE NEED A SUPER DUTY CHROME DEX DUMP?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:57 PM~9654959
> *That's a firme ass ride homie....you'd look GOOD in that fucker
> *


I look GOOD in anything I get in hahahaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OR SOME CADDY CHIPS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 9 2008, 10:58 PM~9654970
> *ANYONE NEED A SUPER DUTY CHROME DEX DUMP?
> *


How much ?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 10:58 PM~9654969
> *
> IY YA SAVES!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMERS FO LIFE............!!!! :biggrin:
> *




this is how it started puto
http://i14.tinypic.com/879vjba.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*AND ITS LIKE THAT......GOODTIMERS FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9654978
> *How much ?
> *


$425 FROM ME RETAIL 550 :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i15.tinypic.com/80pwu3t.jpg[/img]]


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats good everybody? im just tryin to catch up on these last few pages


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i1.tinypic.com/868i14g.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 9 2008, 11:05 PM~9655004
> *http://i15.tinypic.com/80pwu3t.jpg[/img]]
> *


*TILL THE FUCKEN CASKET DROPS ESE AND THATS A WRAP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS

*THE GOODTIMERS COLORADO NIGHT OWL CLICK REPRESENTING LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, MOSTHATED CC

*GOODTIMES CC AND MOSTHATED CC REPEN THAT NIGHT OWL CLICK !!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS A GOODTIMES THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...GOODTIMES CC HERE TO REP THE ROCKY MOUNTAINS TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM... MORNING COLORADO RIDERZ...
OFF TO WORK AT THE SLAVE SHOP FOR :machinegun: "THE MAN"


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 12:35 AM~9655195
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO  CHAPTER!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MOSTHATED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9652950
> *FES AND THE CREW PARTIED WITH THEM ROLLERZ LAST YEAR
> *


Damn Right... and hopefully this year too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 AM~9656535
> *Damn Right... and hopefully this year too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good CO!!! I fall all behind in this piece everyday now!!! Thatz all good though atleast we're keepin' it movin'... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING SEAN DOGGIE.....*  

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP AND GOOD MORNING CO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 08:11 AM~9656587
> *GOOD MORNING SEAN DOGGIE.....
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


GOOD MORNING CHUCKS, ONE DAY CLOSER BRO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 10 2008, 08:12 AM~9656590
> *WHATS UP AND GOOD MORNING CO
> *


WHAT'S GOOD RITCHIE AND ALL THE TKK CREW.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 AM~9656535
> *Damn Right... and hopefully this year too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FES.  WE GOING LIVE IN THAT BITCH BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65, CHUCKIEBOY63

EARLY BIRD CREW CHECKING IN :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

GOOD morning to all my people


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 10 2008, 07:15 AM~9656599
> *GOOD MORNING CHUCKS, ONE DAY CLOSER BRO!
> *


*YA SAVES HOMIE....CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE FACES ON HERE DOG!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 10 2008, 07:20 AM~9656607
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> EARLY BIRD CREW CHECKING IN :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT............REPEN THAT SEVEN ONE NINA!!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin chuck


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY CHUCK NEED YOUR HELP IF YOU CAN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, CHUCKIEBOY63

WHAT'S GOOOD CIP DAWG, MORNING B*RO*!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 10 2008, 08:58 AM~9656762
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> WHAT'S GOOOD CIP DAWG, MORNING BRO!
> *


MORNING EVERYBODY!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:24 PM~9654085
> *I'm jamming nuttin but Oldies...zapp and rogers and maybe a lil too short and Mack 10 in my Deuce dog nothing else
> *


SHIT I'AM BUMPING SOLDIER BOY IN MY RANFLA J/K FUCK THAT SONG!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:59 AM~9656765
> *MORNING EVERYBODY!
> *


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 AM~9656739
> *wus crackin chuck
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN FOO....YOU UP EARLY HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:53 AM~9656742
> *HEY CHUCK NEED YOUR HELP IF YOU CAN
> *


*CALL ME HOMIE......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 08:05 AM~9656795
> *SHIT I'AM BUMPING SOLDIER BOY IN MY RANFLA J/K FUCK THAT SONG!
> *


*WHAT A LEVA .......I BELIEVE YOU FOO!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:59 AM~9656765
> *MORNING EVERYBODY!
> *


*BUENOS DIAS ......*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 09:11 AM~9656818
> *BUENOS DIAS ......
> *


WHAT UP?!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 08:10 AM~9656815
> *WHAT A LEVA .......I BELIEVE YOU FOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT! DOGG YU DONT LIKE THAT SONG :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 9 2008, 01:30 AM~9646366
> *red]<span style=\'color:red\'>SOLD SOLD SOLD</span>[/COLOR]*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SO WHO PICKED IT UP?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 08:19 AM~9656844
> *red]<span style=\'color:red\'>SOLD SOLD SOLD</span>[/COLOR]
> *



*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE........*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:22 AM~9656856
> *SO WHO PICKED IT UP?
> *


MATT FROM RUTHLESS KUSTOMS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 08:23 AM~9656860
> *MATT FROM RUTHLESS KUSTOMS
> *


*FIRME ........BIG RUTHLESS CC*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats Going on Chuck and Wrinkles, I get to work and the first thing i check LiL.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 10 2008, 08:55 AM~9657011
> *Whats Going on Chuck and Wrinkles, I get to work and the first thing i check LiL.
> *


WAS CRACKIN PAULITO HOWS WORK HOMIE


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 09:11 AM~9657092
> *WAS CRACKIN PAULITO HOWS WORK HOMIE
> *


It's good homie, just sitting here chilling, getting my paycheck


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 9 2008, 09:28 PM~9654135
> *That shit was @ the Rollerz show 2 years ago
> Only bad part had to wait outside for awhile  and go through a line
> Show was PROPER though :thumbsup:
> *


ANY BIG SHOW U HAVE 2 WAIT IN LINE BRO, SHOULD OF DID UR PLANNIN A LITTLE BIT BETTER AND GOT THERE EARLY OR ON SAT.. :uh: BUT ITS ALL GOOD ILL JUST HAVE 2 SEND U SOME PRE REG EARLY THIS YEAR, AND WAKE UR ASS UP EARLY ON THE SAT BEFORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP FE?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 10 2008, 12:02 PM~9658047
> *ANY BIG SHOW U HAVE 2 WAIT IN LINE BRO, SHOULD OF DID UR PLANNIN A LITTLE BIT BETTER AND GOT THERE EARLY OR ON SAT..  :uh:  BUT ITS ALL GOOD ILL JUST HAVE 2 SEND U SOME PRE REG EARLY THIS YEAR, AND WAKE UR ASS UP EARLY ON THE SAT BEFORE.. :biggrin:
> *


I think he means after everybody set up their cars we had to leave and go around the front and wait in a long ass line!!! :biggrin: But im not sure, I'll definitely be there though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just so everyone knows!!! And where is the Colorado Convention Center?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DOWN TOWN DENVER (LO-DO AREA) LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE ALL INDOOR! THEY HOLD THE GREYBEARD STREETROD SHOW THERE!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 01:49 PM~9658922
> *DOWN TOWN DENVER (LO-DO AREA) LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE ALL INDOOR! THEY HOLD THE GREYBEARD STREETROD SHOW THERE!
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 10 2008, 11:04 AM~9658063
> *WHAT UP FE?? :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Jefe, Hey Fes wassup with the registration forms for that show. You know the b*RO*thers will be there oh and Rich too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 10 2008, 02:27 PM~9659257
> *What up Jefe, Hey Fes wassup with the registration forms for that show. You know the bROthers will be there oh and Rich too  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go to the shows and events forum and the gold rush tour topic... they are there I guess you have to print them out :dunno: Make me a copy when you do yours!!! and Rich's too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 11:58 AM~9658512
> *I think he means after everybody set up their cars we had to leave and go around the front and wait in a long ass line!!!  :biggrin:  But im not sure, I'll definitely be there though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WELL AT EVRY SHOW U HAVE 2 DO THAT ,SO WE CAN GET A HEAD COUNT/ AND THE SAFTY OF THE PEOPLE..BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 11:58 AM~9658512
> *I think he means after everybody set up their cars we had to leave and go around the front and wait in a long ass line!!!  :biggrin:  But im not sure, I'll definitely be there though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I meant.....We'll be there regardless


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 10 2008, 08:55 AM~9657011
> *Whats Going on Chuck and Wrinkles, I get to work and the first thing i check LiL.
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO...YOU READY FOR SATURDAY HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 08:23 AM~9656860
> *MATT FROM RUTHLESS KUSTOMS
> *


You mean Chris from Ruthless foo


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 04:45 PM~9660916
> *You mean Chris from Ruthless foo
> *


*PINCHE WRINKS, IM HEADING OVER THERE IN A LIL BIT HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 05:13 PM~9661140
> *PINCHE WRINKS, IM HEADING OVER THERE IN A LIL BIT HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU FOO JUST HERE GETTING DRUNK WITH JULIAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 05:35 PM~9661306
> *IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU FOO JUST HERE GETTING DRUNK WITH JULIAN
> *


Jerry said him and Mando and those 2 tweaker chicks was headed to your house dog :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Larry you got the April 2002 issue of street custom?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Wrinkles,Proper Dos??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 05:46 PM~9661374
> *Whats up Wrinkles,Proper Dos??
> *


What up *Baller*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 06:45 PM~9661371
> *Hey Larry you got the April 2002 issue of street custom?
> *


No Sure don't but if I run accross one I'll snag it up for you. What does it have your car in it or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 05:47 PM~9661382
> *No Sure don't but if I run accross one I'll snag it up for you. What does it have your car in it or what?
> *


Yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 06:47 PM~9661385
> *Yeah
> *


  and I'm just chillin at work :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 05:46 PM~9661374
> *Whats up Wrinkles,Proper Dos??
> *


WHATS GOING ON LARRY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 05:44 PM~9661364
> *Jerry said him and Mando and those 2 tweaker chicks was headed to your house dog :0
> *


JERRY AND MANDO IS COOL BUT LEAVE THA TWEAKER BITCHS WITH YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 06:14 PM~9661609
> *JERRY AND MANDO IS COOL BUT LEAVE THA TWEAKER BITCHS WITH YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody need a spare Dayton wheel 88 spoke all chrome 13x7 for their ride ? I have 3 for sale.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So what happened to the roll call.Well put MOSTHATED on it. :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS CRACKIN IVAN YOU COMING THIS SATURDAY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah homie I'll be there on saturday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 10 2008, 06:22 PM~9661707
> *So what happened to the roll call.Well put MOSTHATED on it. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 05:46 PM~9661379
> *What up Baller
> *


WUS SUP ROY :biggrin: OH SHIT I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING TO ME MY BAD  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 06:25 PM~9661736
> *Whutz good everyone!!!
> *


WUS CRACKIN FES YOU COMING SAT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9661763
> *WUS SUP ROY :biggrin: OH SHIT I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING TO ME MY BAD    :biggrin:
> *


I am now "Mr.Immabuyeveryoneabeeronsaturday"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:27 PM~9661774
> *WUS CRACKIN FES YOU COMING SAT.
> *


I got to work Saturdayz now but if they got me working too late im just gonna call in!!! I'll be there fo' sho'... may'be a lil' late though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9661799
> *I got to work Saturdayz now but if they got me working too late im just gonna call in!!! I'll be there fo' sho'... may'be a lil' late though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9661795
> *I am now "Mr.Immabuyeveryoneabeeronsaturday"
> *


SHIT MY WIFE WILL KICK MY ASS hno: :tears:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9661799
> *I got to work Saturdayz now but if they got me working too late im just gonna call in!!! I'll be there fo' sho'... may'be a lil' late though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY MOPARLOW YOU STILL GOT THA MONTE & LINCOLN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:26 PM~9661763
> *WUS SUP ROY :biggrin: OH SHIT I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING TO ME MY BAD    :biggrin:
> *


He was


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 07:29 PM~9661795
> *I am now "Mr.Immabuyeveryoneabeeronsaturday"
> *


You forgot .com at the end :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:42 PM~9661938
> *He was
> *


THANKS FOR MAKING ME FEEL LIKE A BALLER :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:42 PM~9661938
> *He was
> *


Nah I was talking to you
shiy you should change your name to *BOULEVARD BALLER*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9661986
> *Nah I was talking to you
> shiy you should change your name to BOULEVARD BALLER
> *


That would be a short Boulevard because my money isn't long like yours homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:43 PM~9661950
> *You forgot .com at the end :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9661981
> *THANKS FOR MAKING ME FEEL LIKE A BALLER  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


You know that Iraqi money you got is baller status


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 06:46 PM~9661986
> *Nah I was talking to you
> shiy you should change your name to BOULEVARD BALLER
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROY :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Cipie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP GOODTIMES!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:48 PM~9662022
> *Whats up Cipie?
> *


WHAT UP LARRY! READY TO PARTY ON SATURDAY?!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:48 PM~9662007
> *You know that Iraqi money you got is baller status
> *


SHIT HOMIE I WISH! WENT TO THA HOUSE DOGG YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:48 PM~9662023
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMES!
> *


WUS CIPIE HOWS THINGS IN P-TOWN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662039
> *WHAT UP LARRY! READY TO PARTY ON SATURDAY?!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: but none of this :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662042
> *SHIT HOMIE I WISH! WENT TO THA HOUSE DOGG YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES
> *


I can respect that bro. I figured all you guys lived in that mansion Roy owned I thought it was like the playboy thing but the GOODTIMES mansion :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 10 2008, 07:51 PM~9662054
> *WUS CIPIE HOWS THINGS IN P-TOWN
> *


NOT BAD! EVERYTHINGS GOING GOOD DOWN THIS WAY!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9662064
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: but none of this :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:55 PM~9662107
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9662064
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: but none of this :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:55 PM~9662110
> *
> *


SHOULD BE A GOOD PARTY! AS LONG AS THE HATERZ AND THE SNITCHES DONT SHOW UP!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 07:56 PM~9662119
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 06:54 PM~9662086
> *I can respect that bro. I figured all you guys lived in that mansion Roy owned I thought it was like the playboy thing but the GOODTIMES mansion :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah right dog I gotta cracker jack box


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 07:57 PM~9662136
> *Yeah right dog I gotta cracker jack box
> 
> *


Shit if thats your idea of a crackerjack box sign me up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 07:57 PM~9662136
> *Yeah right dog I gotta cracker jack box
> 
> *


Your not a cracker to me Roy your a cool dude :biggrin: j/k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:57 PM~9662132
> *Whats up Fes?
> *


Jus chillin' Larry, how are you guys down there? I can't stand the weather up here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 07:59 PM~9662158
> *Jus chillin' Larry, how are you guys down there? I can't stand the weather up here!!!
> *


Were a little better off than you actually though the last 3 or so days I've had the 59 out twice which one was today and the elco out the other day so it could be worse but could be a lot better also


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:59 PM~9662154
> *Your not a cracker to me Roy your a cool dude :biggrin: j/k
> *


DAMN YOU DIDNT HAVE TO GET RACIST!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9662178
> *DAMN YOU DIDNT HAVE TO GET RACIST!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He brought it up :cheesy: Sorry Roy you know I'm just messing doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:01 PM~9662191
> *He brought it up :cheesy:  Sorry Roy you know I'm just messing doggie
> *


 :angry: 


































































it's coo :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:01 PM~9662191
> *He brought it up :cheesy:  Sorry Roy you know I'm just messing doggie
> *


I THINK HES JUST AN ALBINO MEXICAN!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Larry get to work before I have to go check on you..............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 08:02 PM~9662204
> *:angry:
> it's coo :biggrin:
> *


Right on I was gonna tell Jr to tell chucky only 3 are going Saturday because with the shit I'm talking I might get jumped :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9662176
> *Were a little better off than you actually though the last 3 or so days I've had the 59 out twice which one was today and the elco out the other day so it could be worse but could be a lot better also
> *


When's the '59 coming up here to the C.S.C.?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 10 2008, 08:03 PM~9662215
> *Larry get to work before I have to go check on you..............
> *


You better watch out or I'll call you out to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 08:03 PM~9662220
> *When's the '59 coming up here to the C.S.C.?
> *


I'll bring it this summer and cruise the warehouse with you guys it's nothing fancy though


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm larry you got ROY mad.Roy where are you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP ROY!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:05 PM~9662244
> *I'll bring it this summer and cruise the warehouse with you guys it's nothing fancy though
> *


Itz a '59... enough said!!! :biggrin: And im sure you'll do something tight with it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 10 2008, 07:06 PM~9662255
> *Damm larry you got ROY mad.Roy where are you?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cipie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 08:07 PM~9662277
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 08:09 PM~9662296
> *What up Cipie
> *


JUST CHILLIN!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 08:07 PM~9662271
> *Itz a '59... enough said!!!  :biggrin: And im sure you'll do something tight with it!!!
> *


I will one day not in the near near future but you never know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No one wants to play with me anymore :tears: :tears: 



















I better get to work before Jr comes down here :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:10 PM~9662309
> *I will one day not in the near near future but you never know
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 10 2008, 04:34 PM~9660815
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO...YOU READY FOR SATURDAY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Im ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats the weather like now in the Springs?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:52 PM~9663368
> *Whats the weather like now in the Springs?
> *


It was like 40 today sunny all day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 09:57 PM~9663403
> *It was like 40 today sunny all day
> *


And the roads? Oh so good to see your not upset with me Roy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:58 PM~9663418
> *And the roads? Oh so good to see your not upset with me Roy??
> *


I'm not upset dog ,it's too hard to get me upset
I still got luv 4 ya dog


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

whats goin on wrinkles? sup roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:00 PM~9663447
> *whats goin on wrinkles? sup roy?
> *


Damn long time no see....how ya been CJ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:00 PM~9663445
> *:biggrin:
> I'm not upset dog ,it's too hard to get me upset
> I still got luv 4 ya dog
> *


Right on Homie because the MOSTHATED,GOODTIMES,ROLLERZONLY,TRADITIONS,X AND RUTHLESS need to come together and keep Colorado on top


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Roads are fine Larry,all clear ......except my street :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:03 PM~9663492
> *Roads are fine Larry,all clear ......except my street :angry:
> *


HELL YEAH COME ON SATURDAY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 09:03 PM~9663486
> *Right on Homie because the MOSTHATED,GOODTIMES,ROLLERZONLY,TRADITIONS,X AND RUTHLESS need to come together and keep Colorado
> *


Colorado is up there dog,why you think out of only 6 LRM shows we're one of em....


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

pretty good and u ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:05 PM~9663510
> *Colorado is up there dog,why you think out of only 6 LRM shows we're one of em....
> *


Never thought of that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's your boy CJ...bet he's getting big
You're more than welcome to join us Saturday if you are not busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:05 PM~9663516
> *pretty good and u ?
> *


Good except for a job situation....I hope I get paid this week


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

wtfs goin on matt?thought u fell off the damn planet


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah my sons huge runnin all over the house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:08 PM~9663551
> *wtfs goin on matt?thought u fell off the damn planet
> *


I think that's his brother Chris using his account


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

not workin much cuz the snow huh?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

ohh k sup chris? hows the baby?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:10 PM~9663580
> *not workin much cuz the snow huh?
> *


Nah the whole business went under and they only kept 2 of us well just me now for a totally different kind of jale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats up Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:12 PM~9663595
> *Nah the whole business went under and they only kept 2 of us well just me now for a totally different kind of jale
> *


So what are you doing now because before you were a construction foreman right?


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

whats up big C J ?how u been ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 09:15 PM~9663627
> *So what are you doing now because before you were a construction foreman right?
> *


Now I'm going to be a surveyor,kinda shooting elevations and directing earth moving equiptment....and a back up for the tweaker ass foreman once I learn this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was tempted to go on unemployment for 6 months but at only 425.00 a week shit I'd be starving


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 09:03 PM~9663496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Renzo...RO putting in work


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 09:17 PM~9663654
> *Now I'm going to be a surveyor,kinda shooting elevations and directing earth moving equiptment....and a back up for the tweaker ass foreman once I learn this
> *


surveyor sounds like fun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 10 2008, 09:20 PM~9663689
> *surveyor sounds like fun
> *


If it was surveying women :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 09:19 PM~9663686
> *Nice pics Renzo...RO putting in work
> *


THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

ive been doin pretty good still at my crappy job goin on 2 years without a raise but cheap companies r like that i talked to the boss bout tryen to embalm for over time and still havent heard a yes or no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9663715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass paint


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 09:20 PM~9663696
> *If it was surveying women :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9663715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9663719
> *ive been doin pretty good still at my crappy job goin on 2 years without a raise but cheap companies r like that i talked to the boss bout tryen to embalm for over time and still havent heard a yes or no
> *


 hno: Embalming sounds scarry as shit :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

alright ima get ready to call it a night u all have a good one


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*DENVER COLISEUM!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 10 2008, 09:26 PM~9663757
> *alright ima get ready to call it a night u all have a good one
> *


U 2 dog GOOD 2 C U again


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

UCLA stomping that ass tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:20 PM~9663696
> *If it was surveying women :biggrin:
> *


Then you'd really be starving because your lady wouldn't let you go to work. Hell if the janitor here at my job was a fine woman my lady would make me quit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 09:43 PM~9663937
> *Then you'd really be starving because your lady wouldn't let you go to work. Hell if the janitor here at my job was a fine woman my lady would make me quit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
aint that the truth....I think women just think that way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 10 2008, 10:44 PM~9663945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> aint that the truth....I think women just think that way
> *


Don't even try to break down a womans mind you'll never do it because they think too much


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 10:31 PM~9664489
> *Don't even try to break down a womans mind you'll never do it because they think too much
> *


Yeah that's why they probably always got us by tha balls


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn full time Roller now :thumbsup: 
Right on Cipie glad you picked a Familia that suits you homie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 11 2008, 12:00 AM~9664797
> *Damn full time Roller now :thumbsup:
> Right on Cipie glad you picked a Familia that suits you homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE! STILL WAITING FOR THE MEETING THOUGH!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 11 2008, 12:01 AM~9664813
> *WHATS UP CO
> *


WHAT UP RICH!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup everyone
damn i fell way behind
:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 11 2008, 12:03 AM~9664831
> *WHAT UP RICH!
> *


SAME SHIT JUST GETING THE ITCH WISH I BUILD BOTH MY RIDES AND QUICK


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup J?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 11:01 PM~9664808
> *THANKS HOMIE! STILL WAITING FOR THE MEETING THOUGH!
> *


That's firme homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KEVIN U FALL ASLEEP OR WHAT


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 10 2008, 11:05 PM~9664865
> *WHATS UP KEVIN U FALL ASLEEP OR WHAT
> *


yep trying to read all these pages 
:rofl:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup Cip and ROy


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup Renzo


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2008, 06:25 PM~9661736
> *Whutz good everyone!!!
> *


what up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 10 2008, 11:07 PM~9664890
> *wassup Cip and ROy
> *


What up Kevin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 11 2008, 12:07 AM~9664890
> *wassup Cip and ROy
> *


WHAT UP KEV!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up *TKK*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 11 2008, 12:13 AM~9664948
> *What up TKK
> *


WHAT UP ROY HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU OUTHER THAN THE JOB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 10 2008, 11:13 PM~9664956
> *WHAT UP ROY HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU OUTHER THAN THE JOB
> *


Good homie waiting to see everyone on Saturday


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup gato?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 11:09 PM~9664914
> *WHAT UP KEV!
> *


whats going on Cip?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 11 2008, 12:15 AM~9664972
> *Good homie waiting to see everyone on Saturday
> *


TALKED TO JEFF TODAY AND HE WILL BE THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 10 2008, 11:20 PM~9665007
> *TALKED TO JEFF TODAY AND HE WILL BE THERE
> *


As Larry would say thatswhatthefuckimtalmbout.com


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 11 2008, 12:19 AM~9664996
> *whats going on Cip?
> *


CHILLIN! WHERES EVERYBODY AT TONIGHT?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Cip how you change the words under your Avy?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 11 2008, 12:41 AM~9665210
> *Hey Cip how you change the words under your Avy?
> *


GO TO "MY CONTROLS" AND THEN GO TO EDIT PROFILE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 10 2008, 11:46 PM~9665247
> *GO TO "MY CONTROLS" AND THEN GO TO EDIT PROFILE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS SUP 2 THE GOOD TIMES COLORADO CHAPTER STAY UP HOMMIE'S WE COMING (08)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

is everybody sleepin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 11 2008, 12:08 AM~9664896
> *what up homie
> *


Whutz good homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO, I gotz to get my ass to work!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO..................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 10 2008, 11:08 PM~9664895
> *wassup Renzo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up chris?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, *RO 4 LIFE*

Good Morning bROther!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 11 2008, 07:19 AM~9666121
> *GOOD MORNING CO..................
> *


Good Morning Joe, and the rest of the MOST HATED crew!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup my Rollerz fam and all my other bROthers from another mother.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 11 2008, 08:47 AM~9666392
> *Wassup my Rollerz fam and all my other bROthers from another mother.
> *


What's cracken Fe?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY PIMPZ... AND THE OTHER HIGH RIDERS IN COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up everybody?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CO HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:05 AM~9666787
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY PIMPZ... AND THE OTHER HIGH RIDERS IN COLORADO
> *



:uh: That would be "LOW"


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719,* fesboogie*

What's good Fes Dawg?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't wait till tomorrow!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 11:25 AM~9667281
> *:uh: That would be "LOW"
> *


 :thumbsup: low!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 11:26 AM~9667289
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes Dawg?
> *


Just taking a break from work!!! whutz up wit' you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Fes, Sean?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 11:48 AM~9667442
> *Whats up Fes, Sean?
> *


Whut Up Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2008, 11:53 AM~9667496
> *Whut Up Larry?
> *


So are you gonna have to end up calling off tomorrow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 11:54 AM~9667502
> *So are you gonna have to end up calling off tomorrow?
> *


Im not sure yet cuz I won't know my schedule for tomorrow till 3 p.m. today!!! I know that shit sucks... but if I can't get off tomorrow before 8 or 9 im callin' in!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP ALL JUST STOPPING THRU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 11 2008, 11:58 AM~9667550
> *WHAT UP ALL JUST STOPPING THRU
> *


Whutz good Rich?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2008, 11:57 AM~9667535
> *Im not sure yet cuz I won't know my schedule for tomorrow till 3 p.m. today!!! I know that shit sucks... but if I can't get off tomorrow before 8 or 9 im callin' in!!!
> *


Damn that's really short notice I'd hate that shit. I had to take tomorrow off myself I'm supposed to work 4-12 but I have vacation time and plus it'll be worth it to kick it with some fellow Lowriders..


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2008, 12:00 PM~9667560
> *Whutz good Rich?
> *


just kicking it at the shop you know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 11 2008, 12:01 PM~9667578
> *just kicking it at the shop you know
> *


Thatz whatz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..

PLEASE WEAR YOUR CLUB COLORS AND BRING YOUR PLAQUES..(UNLESS YOU A SOLO RIDER.....) 

THANKS COLORADO LOWRIDERS
CHUCKS (PREZ) & THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERZ.* :biggrin: 










*LET'S HAVE SOME G O O D T I M E S C A R CL U B C O L O R A D O .....

HOPE YOU READY COLORADO......SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ANOTHER CAR CLUB HIT ME UP TODAY AND WILL BE ATTENDING THE VOLO TOMORROW...FUSION CC FROM DENVER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!*  

*JUST WANNA THANK ALL THE COLORADO CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AGAIN THAT ARE COMMING OUT TO HAVE SOME GOODTIMES WITH US TOMORROW!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 02:58 PM~9669080
> *ANOTHER CAR CLUB HIT ME UP TODAY AND WILL BE ATTENDING THE VOLO TOMORROW...FUSION CC FROM DENVER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> JUST WANNA THANK ALL THE COLORADO CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AGAIN THAT ARE COMMING OUT TO HAVE SOME GOODTIMES WITH US TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:
> *


Keep us posted homie on the weather down there.. preferrable how it is tonight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I get off at 4:59 pm tomorrow so itz on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 02:01 PM~9669099
> *Keep us posted homie on the weather down there.. preferrable how it is tonight
> *


*FO SHO LARRY......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2008, 03:01 PM~9669633
> *I get off at 4:59 pm tomorrow so itz on!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING YOU HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 04:06 PM~9669669
> *LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING YOU HOMIE!!!!
> *


Yea definitely!!! Looking forward to meeting everyone I haven't met yet also!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES


*DAMN FOO I WOKE UP WITH A MEAN ASS HEADACHE...I WAS HANGING LIKE A MUTHA !#$%@^!!!! IT WAS GOODTIMES THOUGH LAST NIGHT KICKEN IT WITH THE GT FAMILIA........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES * :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP CHUCK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 11 2008, 03:55 PM~9670013
> *WHAT UP CHUCK
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE.....*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 03:54 PM~9670006
> *GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMES?????I GOT 1 BETTER...









COLORADO GETTN DOWN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 01:55 PM~9669044
> *GOODTIMES CC COLORADO WANTS TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDERS AND RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON A SPECIAL OCCASION IN THE SPRINGS ON SATURDAY JANUARY 12TH  @ 500 LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON. IT WILL BE OUR WELCOME HOME PARTY FOR OUR SOLDIERS IN OUR CHAPTER THAT JUST RETURNED FROM IRAQ AND A FAMILY RENUINOIN FOR OUR CHAPTER HERE IN COLORADO FOR THE NEW YEAR 2008. LET ME KNOW WHO CAN MAKE IT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING ALL THE RIDERS IN THE COLORADO AREA...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT PM ME AND ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER..
> ...


*
WELL I THINK ITS COOL AND GOOD FOR LOWRIDING THAT ALL YOU GUYS ARE GETTING 2 GETHER ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND THAT PARTY THAT NEWYEARS PARTY LOOKED LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TIME. STAY UNITED AND BUILD UP COLORADO 2 GETHER, AND WELCOME BACK*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 11 2008, 04:53 PM~9670507
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMES?????I GOT 1 BETTER...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 03:08 PM~9669684
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


SHIIIIIIIIIIT! SO DID I DOGG FUCK CAN'T WAIT TILL SATURDAY HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows the weather up in the springs right now??


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 06:56 PM~9671462
> *Hows the weather up in the springs right now??
> *


its clear just a little cold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 11 2008, 08:06 PM~9671574
> *its clear just a little cold
> *


Cool so no snow


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KEVIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

WHAT'S GOOD COLOO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 11 2008, 08:06 PM~9671574
> *its clear just a little cold
> *


Supp ******? Thanx for taking care of that for me tomor*RO*w


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 11 2008, 07:27 PM~9671799
> *WHATS UP KEVIN
> *


wassup rich


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 07:34 PM~9671863
> *Supp ******? Thanx for taking care of that for me tomorROw
> *


no p*RO* blem
Brianna is going to go into OT, can we put here time towards 60?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 11 2008, 08:44 PM~9671938
> *no pROblem
> Brianna is going to go into OT, can we put here time towards 60?
> *


Yeah, no problem!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean, Ivan?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 09:02 PM~9672059
> *Whats up Sean, Ivan?
> *


WHAT'S GOOD LARRY? YOU STILL WORRIED ABOUT THE SNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 09:17 PM~9672163
> *WHAT'S GOOD LARRY? YOU STILL WORRIED ABOUT THE SNOW? :biggrin:
> *


Yes you know how Colorado weather can be


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 09:33 PM~9672278
> *Yes you know how Colorado weather can be
> *


Take Joe's Esco, it's 4 wheel drive ain't it?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

what's good ROLLERZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 09:36 PM~9672300
> *Take Joe's Esco, it's 4 wheel drive ain't it?
> *


Yeah but he wont take that too expensive on gas we'll end up taking my womans ride its front wheel drive so it's good in the snow. How is the weather and roads in Pueblo??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 09:38 PM~9672318
> *Yeah but he wont take that too expensive on gas we'll end up taking my womans ride its front wheel drive so it's good in the snow. How is the weather and roads in Pueblo??
> *


Dry as a mutha!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 09:39 PM~9672325
> *Dry as a mutha!
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *greenmerc77*

What's good GOODTIMER?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 06:56 PM~9671462
> *Hows the weather up in the springs right now??
> *


*Tonight Tomorrow Sun Mon Tue 6-10 Day 
Extended Forecast 
Partly Cloudy Partly Cloudy Partly Cloudy Sunny Partly Cloudy 
High: 40°
Low: 22° High: 38°
Low: 15° High: 38°
Low: 22° High: 44°
Low: 26° High: 46°
Low: 15° 
THERE IT IS LARRY.............ALL CLEAR HOMIE NO SNOW.........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 11 2008, 06:53 PM~9671432
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIT! SO DID I DOGG FUCK CAN'T WAIT TILL SATURDAY HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*YA SAVEZ GOODTIMER!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2008, 07:32 PM~9671854
> *WHAT'S GOOD COLOO!
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE........* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 03:54 PM~9670006
> *DJ KERMIX BRINGING THE WEST COAST ROLAS TO THE ROCKIES ALL NIGHT LONG!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! Hopefully I'll see all you guys tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAM... GOOD MORNING COLORADO RIDERZ...
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT AT THE PARTY..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 11 2008, 03:54 PM~9670006
> *DJ KERMIX BRINGING THE WEST COAST ROLAS TO THE ROCKIES ALL NIGHT LONG!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTMFT..............


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Jr


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2008, 12:18 PM~9675842
> *What up Roy
> *


What up Larry


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 12 2008, 12:47 PM~9675704
> *what up Jr
> *


Just getting some stuff together so we can roll.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

damn everyone was at the party so nobody was on here and we dropped to the 2nd page
Hell NO!!!!!!!!!!!
TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

GO TO BED KEVIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 13 2008, 03:05 AM~9680631
> *damn everyone was at the party so nobody was on here and we dropped to the 2nd page
> Hell NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> TTMT :biggrin:
> *




ttmft ******


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

DAMM GOODTIMES THE PARTY WAS KICKIN LAST NIGHT......GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE KICKIN AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Everyone!!! I'd like to thank Good Times for throwing a bomb ass party last night and inviting me!!! It was crazy and there was no drama!!! :biggrin: It was nice to meet everyone I hadn't met and see the ones I already met again!!! It was cool to see all those clubs there together!!! I don't think it had ever happened like that in CO other than at a car show!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ON BEHALF OF THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERS, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT MADE IT OUT FOR OUR FAMILY REUNION AND WELCOME HOME PARTY IN THE SPRINGS. IT SURE WAS A NIGHT TO REMEMBER AND IT ONLY GOES TO SHOW THAT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN COLORADO IS THERE AND READY TO REPRESENT FOR 2008 AND ON. I HOPE ALL OF YOU MADE IT HOME SAFELY AND WE HOPE ALL OF YOU HAD A GOODTIME...........*










*LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL BABY................*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2008, 09:06 AM~9681274
> *Whutz Up Everyone!!! I'd like to thank Good Times for throwing a bomb ass party last night and inviting me!!! It was crazy and there was no drama!!!  :biggrin: It was nice to meet everyone I hadn't met and see the ones I already met again!!! It was cool to see all those clubs there together!!! I don't think it had ever happened like that in CO other than at a car show!!!
> *


*IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU BIG FES DOG...THANKS FOR COMMING OUT HOMIE AND WE HOPE YOU HAD A GOODTIME DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COLORADO RIDERS DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!*










*THATS RIGHT......REP YOUR SHIT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for making the trip and having a GOODTIME!
Memories,Xquizite,Traditions,Ruthless,Most Hated,Uce,and Rollerz Only


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jan 13 2008, 07:39 AM~9681089
> *DAMM GOODTIMES  THE PARTY WAS KICKIN LAST NIGHT......GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE KICKIN AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME...
> *


*YA SAVEZ MIKEY ..YOU ALWAYS WELCOMED IN THE 719 HOMIE!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING THE TRIP OUT HERE HOMIE!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IT WAS GOOD PARTING WITH ALL THA RIDERS LAST NITE SO WHENS THA NEXT PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2008, 11:14 AM~9681908
> *IT WAS GOOD PARTING WITH ALL THA RIDERS LAST NITE SO WHENS THA NEXT PARTY :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah it was a good party. We should do it again


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?you alive or still hanging? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 13 2008, 11:35 AM~9682025
> *Whats up CO?you alive or still hanging? :biggrin:
> *


TRYING 2 HANG AND WATCH THA FOOTBALL GAME


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 13 2008, 12:35 PM~9682025
> *Whats up CO?you alive or still hanging? :biggrin:
> *


I just woke up and I have a big ass headache, but I'm good to go. Let's party tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 11:40 AM~9682056
> *I just woke up and I have a big ass headache, but I'm good to go. Let's party tonight. :biggrin:
> *


*SO DID WE GO LIVE IN THE 719 LAST NIGHT OR WHAT DOG!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 13 2008, 12:59 PM~9682152
> *LIVE in the 719 :biggrin:*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Great Party :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Where is everyone? :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 13 2008, 02:49 PM~9682708
> *Where is everyone? :angry:
> *


Still knocked out probably :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm that was a good game....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 13 2008, 02:22 PM~9682870
> *Damm that was a good game....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea S.D. did the damn thing!!! but I don't know if their goin' to be able to hang wit' the Patriots!!! I hope so though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ivan no longer a prospect.Big ups Ivan and welcome to the Family dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last 3 clubs left :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy? what up Orlando?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn everybody had the sombreros on. Thanks to the GOODTIMES for inviting us to a kick ass party. It was nice meeting with everybody and just straight up hanging out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2008, 04:06 PM~9683382
> *what up Roy? what up Orlando?
> *


What up Chris and Orlando


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Good hanging out with all the clubs last night. I woke up with a killer headache but it was a GOODTIME last night.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2008, 04:06 PM~9683382
> *what up Roy? what up Orlando?
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS... YOU MISSED A GOOD PARTY LAST NIGHT BRO.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 13 2008, 04:10 PM~9683409
> *What up Chris and Orlando
> *


WHATS UP ROy...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

As you know my homie is building a replica of the blvd bully well he's also building a replica of what the 59 will look like so I guess it would be called a prototype the car is not cleared yet in this pic. Compliments of LowandBeyond :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

It was cool to meet all of you guys And see all the others that I already knew.Thanks for the invite.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, thirtymax, greenmerc77

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:dunno: WHERES ALL THE PICS :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 13 2008, 07:24 PM~9685240
> *:dunno: WHERES ALL THE PICS :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP MAX! HOW YOU FEELIN TODAY?!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO?? WHAT UP CIP?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685355
> *WHAT UP COLORADO??  WHAT UP CIP?
> *


NOT MUCH! TOO LAZY TO POST THE PICS I GOT! JUST WAITING FOR ALL THE OTHERS!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 13 2008, 03:56 PM~9683316
> *Here ya go Chris
> 
> 
> ...


thanks GOOD TIMES CC for everything last night and damn I must have drank 1 beer to much I don't even remember this pic being tookin
well back to off topic I gots lots of catching up to do :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9685129
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, thirtymax, greenmerc77
> 
> ...


What's good bROther!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9685129
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE, thirtymax, greenmerc77
> 
> ...



What's good bROther? Slamming some ROnas down Butch's?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:52 PM~9685487
> *What's good bROther? Slamming some ROnas down Butch's?
> *


So where are the pics of the new ride??????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:52 PM~9685487
> *What's good bROther? Slamming some ROnas down Butch's?
> *




whats up tone and 300mag


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP FAM.... WHATS UP RIDERZ


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

I WAS FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT...
GOOD PARTY...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 07:52 PM~9685487
> *What's good bROther? Slamming some ROnas down Butch's?
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 07:58 PM~9685562
> *whats up tone and 300mag
> *


what up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up lorenzo? how you been bROther?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:03 PM~9685627
> *what up
> *



just got home from ridin 50s, what did you do all day tone sleep?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:04 PM~9685638
> *just got home from ridin 50s, what did you do all day tone sleep?
> *


u know it.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:08 PM~9685658
> *u know it.. :biggrin:
> *




where did you dissapear to last night TONE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:03 PM~9685628
> *what up lorenzo? how you been bROther?
> *


I BEEN GOOD BROTHER AND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC

Nothing but ROLLERZ ONLY in this bitch :0


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup everyone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:13 PM~9685703
> *where did you dissapear to last night TONE
> *


i wuz hidding


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:13 PM~9685706
> *I BEEN GOOD BROTHER AND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ive been good just chillen how are things in the 505


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

MY ******


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:14 PM~9685724
> *i wuz hidding
> *



huh i guess!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

OK LETS HAVE A MEETING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9685728
> *ive been good just chillen how are things in the 505
> *


SAME O'SHIT HOW ABOUT IN THE 719


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:16 PM~9685748
> *OK LETS HAVE A MEETING!!! :biggrin:
> *



huh :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Time to pay dues


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:13 PM~9685709
> *RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> Nothing but ROLLERZ ONLY in this bitch :0
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:17 PM~9685758
> *SAME O'SHIT HOW ABOUT IN THE 719
> *



same thing not nothin much goin on


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:13 PM~9685709
> *RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> Nothing but ROLLERZ ONLY in this bitch :0
> *


X 2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

HOW WAS THE PARTY LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ivan how was the trip home bRO


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:16 PM~9685743
> *huh i guess!
> *


WHERE WERE U??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ_47, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, Switchmaster, COLORADO_KANDYLAC

More ROLLERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:23 PM~9685821
> *WHERE WERE U??
> *



just chillen playin pool or eatin


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:24 PM~9685823
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ_47, kdawg32, RO 4 LIFE, Switchmaster, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> More ROLLERZ! :biggrin:
> *


ROll call !!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BUDDY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2008, 09:25 PM~9685835
> *BUDDY
> *


Sup ******!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9685561
> *So where are the pics of the new ride??????
> *



















:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:25 PM~9685831
> *ROll call !!
> *


Sorry didn't answer the phone bRO, I was on the other line with Manny.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:28 PM~9685862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, kdawg32

What's good Prez?

Congratulations Pimp!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:31 PM~9685893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RO 4 LIFE, TROY STAEHLER/RO CEO, ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:31 PM~9685895
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Prez?
> ...


Thanks homie just dropping in to thank everyone again for showing up,post pics of that Trey when you get a chance


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47

Good looking out Tone, I appreciate it!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:29 PM~9685867
> *Sorry didn't answer the phone bRO, I was on the other line with Manny.
> *


coo, just wanted 2 get u that info..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 13 2008, 09:33 PM~9685911
> *Thanks homie just dropping in to thank everyone again for showing up,post pics of that Trey when you get a chance
> *


I will bRO, didn't take any of it today.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 09:28 PM~9685860
> *Sup ******!
> *



chillen


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:31 PM~9685895
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, kdawg32
> 
> What's good Prez?
> ...


x 2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

So what's the word O?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685948
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> Good looking out Tone, I appreciate it!
> *


x2 Tone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 13 2008, 08:42 PM~9686010
> *x2 Tone
> *


no prob...just send me my commission. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 PM~9685948
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> Good looking out Tone, I appreciate it!
> *



u 2...my commission. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FRESH OFF THE TRAILER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:28 PM~9685862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics but I want to see pics on COLORADO SOIL :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9686051
> *FRESH OFF THE TRAILER
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what I'm talmabout.com :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:47 PM~9686069
> *now thats what I'm talmabout.com :0
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:39 PM~9685979
> *So what's the word O?
> *


WAITING FOR THE BROTHER TO ROLL BY!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:53 PM~9686135
> *WAITING FOR THE BROTHER TO ROLL BY!!!!!!
> *


cool let me know bRO!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:44 PM~9686048
> *u 2...my commission. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: You should owe me money for selling my G Body! :angry: 








JK Focker! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9686051
> *FRESH OFF THE TRAILER
> 
> 
> ...


time 2 go hit up northern...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2008, 09:55 PM~9686170
> *time 2 go hit up northern...
> *


You get my PM :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:55 PM~9686169
> *:uh:  You should owe me money for selling my G Body! :angry:
> JK Focker! :biggrin:
> *


ok...$500 comm minus $390. for the gbody..that leaves ummmm $110.. :biggrin:  lol


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:56 PM~9686184
> *You get my PM :biggrin:
> *


dammmm


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm out nigglets, Sean and Tone, I will call yous in the morning. Like Kevin's hair style, I'M OUT. J/K Kev


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 13 2008, 09:05 PM~9686274
> *I'm out nigglets, Sean and Tone, I will call yous in the morning. Like Kevin's hair style, I'M OUT. J/K Kev
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 08:56 PM~9686184
> *You get my PM :biggrin:
> *


hit me up 2marrow bro..im out 2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 13 2008, 05:01 PM~9683351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9686051
> *FRESH OFF THE TRAILER
> 
> 
> ...


nice can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CLEAN ASS TRE SEAN .......DAMN TO BAD I AINT GONNA BE HERE FOR THE MAKE OVER HOMIE......KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN !!!!

HERE ARE ALL THE PICS I POSTED OF THE VOLO SO FAR....*  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=385345&st=0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 13 2008, 10:47 PM~9686747
> *nice can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bRO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROLLERZONLY 719, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, kdawg32

Thanx for the invite Chucks it was good meeting you bRO!  

We had GOODTIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 10:53 PM~9686829
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63, kdawg32
> 
> Thanx for the invite Chucks it was good meeting you bRO!
> ...


x2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO *TRADITIONS* ROLLING THRU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado, I got a name change. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 03:29 AM~9689132
> *What's good Colorado, I got a name change. :biggrin:
> *


OOhhh shit thats gonna take some getting used to. Wasn't Manny's name Thugg Passion on here so did he get a name change also?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 02:32 AM~9689140
> *OOhhh shit thats gonna take some getting used to. Wasn't Manny's name Thugg Passion on here so did he get a name change also?
> *


Yeah Manny's new name is "GRAND HUSTLE".


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 06:08 AM~9689479
> *Good Morning
> *


GOOD MORNING JOE AND THE RESTOF COLORADO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 07:11 AM~9689598
> *Yeah Manny's new name is "GRAND HUSTLE".
> *


I think there is already a Grand Hustle with a Burgandy Big Body,or maybe that's just his car's name :dunno: 
That fucker looks sick Sean...great come up :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *WRINKLES*
How you doing Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean you get that trunk bar that say's Thugg Passion tambien?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Fes,thanks for coming to the party homie..Nice to see another true rida there :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! Congrats Sean I can't believe itz actually here!!! Thatz whutz up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit no work for me today,that sucks...o'well I better get that post count up to 7k :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:48 AM~9690005
> *What up big Fes,thanks for coming to the party homie..Nice to see another true rida there :thumbsup:
> *


Don't even trip I had a gang of fun over there, shit thankz for inviting me is more like it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2008, 08:50 AM~9690014
> *Don't even trip I had a gang of fun over there, shit thankz for inviting me is more like it!!!
> *


You know you're always welcome in this house homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 AM~9690025
> *You know you're always welcome in this house homie
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:30 AM~9689912
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, WRINKLES
> How you doing Ranger Wrinkles
> *



WUS ROY NOTHING DOGG JUST HERE ATE SOME BREAKFAST WITH THA WIFE ABOUT TO GO TO AUTO ZONE OR SOME AUTO STORE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN CHUCK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 14 2008, 09:11 AM~9690121
> *WUS ROY NOTHING DOGG JUST HERE ATE SOME BREAKFAST WITH THA WIFE ABOUT TO GO TO AUTO ZONE OR SOME AUTO STORE
> *


*BUSTING THE TUNE UP OR WHAT.....READY TO HEAD TO CALIFAS HOMIE...IM GONNA TAKE THE BURBAN TO GET THE OIL CHANGE AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS LISTO FOR THE ROAD TRIP!!!!!* :biggrin: 

*IM GOING , GOING , BACK BACK TO CALI CALI!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 13 2008, 09:53 PM~9686829
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63, kdawg32
> 
> Thanx for the invite Chucks it was good meeting you bRO!
> ...


*OH DONT TRIP HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS HOMIE....WE GONNA GO LIVE ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I BOUNCE BACK TO MY MOTHER LAND IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS......GOODTIMES * :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 09:18 AM~9690154
> *BUSTING THE TUNE UP OR WHAT.....READY TO HEAD TO CALIFAS HOMIE...IM GONNA TAKE THE BURBAN TO GET THE OIL CHANGE AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS LISTO FOR THE ROAD TRIP!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> IM GOING , GOING  , BACK BACK TO CALI CALI!!!!!
> *


YEA GOTTA TAKE MINES TO HERE IN A BIT BUT IAM READY TO GO BACK TO THA MUTHER LAND ESE SUR CALIFAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING IN COLORADO, BECAUSE ITS COMMING BACK TO LIFE........* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 14 2008, 09:21 AM~9690164
> *YEA GOTTA TAKE MINES TO HERE IN A BIT BUT IAM READY TO GO BACK TO THA MUTHER LAND ESE SUR CALIFAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I CANT WAIT TO SEE MY CAR AND HIT THE BLVD........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 14 2008, 09:11 AM~9690121
> *WUS ROY NOTHING DOGG JUST HERE ATE SOME BREAKFAST WITH THA WIFE ABOUT TO GO TO AUTO ZONE OR SOME AUTO STORE
> *


I miss those Autozone days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 09:27 AM~9690199
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE MY CAR AND HIT THE BLVD........ :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see my car back on the BLVD :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:29 AM~9690212
> *I can't wait to see my car back on the BLVD :biggrin:
> *


*THAT MAKES 2 OF US THEN HA FUCKER.......* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:26 AM~9689895
> *I think there is already a Grand Hustle with a Burgandy Big Body,or maybe that's just his car's name :dunno:
> That fucker looks sick Sean...great come up :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx b*RO*!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:47 AM~9689998
> *Hey Sean you get that trunk bar that say's Thugg Passion tambien?
> *


No, he was suppose to put it in the back seat. :angry: 

Thanx for the reminder, gonna hit him up now, it comes with the car. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:06 AM~9690482
> *Thanx bRO!
> *


You deserve it bro after putting all that feria into the Navi,it's just really GOOD to see another Top notch Traditional hitting the streets of the Rockies :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 09:21 AM~9690163
> *OH DONT TRIP HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS HOMIE....WE GONNA GO LIVE ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I BOUNCE BACK TO MY MOTHER LAND IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS......GOODTIMES  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias homie.  

Can't wait to GO LIVE </span>one more time before you bounce. It'll be <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COMMING SOON....................* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 AM~9690510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ivan jumping out big time in the 08 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:08 AM~9690496
> *You deserve it bro after putting all that feria into the Navi,it's just really GOOD to see another Top notch Traditional hitting the streets of the Rockies :biggrin:
> *


Gracias dawgie. It was harder to let it go than I thought it would be. I owned the Navi more than any other vehicle in my life. It was not a classic or a traditional lowrider, but I had more than 45K in that ride easily.  

You live and learn!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 AM~9690508
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good ******? Road trip this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 AM~9690510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Ivan, but I still say there is no engine in there focker


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

talking to him right now oh yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 14 2008, 10:16 AM~9690558
> *talking to him right now oh yea :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, CHUCKIEBOY63, Switchmaster

DOS Y DOS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 14 2008, 10:16 AM~9690558
> *talking to him right now oh yea :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S THIS CIPP DAWG?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wierd seeing Cipie inna RO shirt after all those Uce days but everything happens for a reason and congrats on adding another true rida to your *FAMILY *homies :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:24 AM~9690623
> *Wierd seeing Cipie inna RO shirt after all those Uce days but everything happens for a reason and congrats on adding another true rida to your FAMILY homies :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, I have to admit I thought the same thing. :biggrin: But thanks ROy, I'm confident he will add another nice ride to the COLORADO Family of lowriders.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

It was good meeting you wrinkles. You a real cool cat


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THEM CRAZY ROLLERZ WERE DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHERE IS THIS GUY AT, I KNOW HE AIN'T WORKING!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:31 AM~9690671
> *WHERE IS THIS GUY AT, I KNOW HE AIN'T WORKING!
> 
> 
> ...


talking to that ****** right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MOST HATED IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

COLORADO FAMILY OF LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 AM~9690724
> *MOST HATED IN THA HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9690735
> *COLORADO FAMILY OF LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHATS CRACKEN ....COLORADO RIDERS BRINGING THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BACK TO THE ROCKIES...............* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THE FINAL GOOD BYE :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ MAFIA.... WHAT UP FAM WHATS UP COLORADO, AND ALL THE RIDERZ IN THIS BIATCH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:50 AM~9690830
> *ROLLERZ MAFIA.... WHAT UP FAM        WHATS UP COLORADO,  AND ALL THE RIDERZ IN THIS BIATCH
> *


What up Orlando and the rest of tha Rollerz


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL GOTTA START PACKING FOR THE ROAD TRIP TOMORROW.....TALK TO YOU IN A LIL BIT .........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690869
> *WELL GOTTA START PACKING FOR THE ROAD TRIP TOMORROW.....TALK TO YOU IN A LIL BIT .........
> *


ENJOY YOUR TRIP HOMIE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*, thirtymax

3 DAY WEEKEND ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 AM~9690891
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, thirtymax
> 
> 3 DAY WEEKEND ROY?
> *


I wish it was only 3 days


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 08:11 AM~9689598
> *Yeah Manny's new name is "GRAND HUSTLE".
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm is everyone off work today except me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:56 AM~9690886
> *ENJOY YOUR TRIP HOMIE.
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.........ITS BEEN A LONG AWAITED ONE..ILL POST PICS FROM THE CITY OF ANGELS........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 12:18 PM~9691524
> *GRACIAS HOMIE.........ITS BEEN A LONG AWAITED ONE..ILL POST PICS FROM THE CITY OF ANGELS........ :biggrin:
> *


You do that Focker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adan's Trey








Coming soon


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:19 PM~9691533
> *You do that Focker
> *


*FO SHO HOMIE....ILL BE WITH MY TRIZZLE ON THE WHITTIER BLVD AND THE SHAW ......WITH THEM GOODTIMERS....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this is the year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr ,Tony,and Chuckster


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOODTIMES THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO THAT BAD ASS PARTY...WE HAD "GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cripples


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:25 PM~9691591
> *What up Jr ,Tony,and Chuckster
> *


WHAT UP?


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

All you vatos have some bad ass rides...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 14 2008, 12:26 PM~9691593
> *GOODTIMES THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO THAT BAD ASS PARTY...WE HAD "GOODTIMES"
> *


*GOOD* to have you there


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:27 PM~9691614
> *GOOD to have you there
> *


IM READY 4 SOME MORE CORONAS !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jan 14 2008, 12:27 PM~9691612
> *All you vatos have some bad ass rides...
> *


Thanks doggie,we're just trying to put Colorado on the map.....One club at a time


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 14 2008, 12:26 PM~9691593
> *GOODTIMES THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO THAT BAD ASS PARTY...WE HAD "GOODTIMES"
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP TONY......WE HERE HOMIE AND THEM GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO GONNA CONTINUE TO PUT IN WORK HOMIE......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 14 2008, 12:28 PM~9691624
> *IM READY 4 SOME MORE CORONAS !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just Corona for me...let's just say I learned my lesson from New Years :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

At the RO show last year in LRM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck putting in work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 01:30 PM~9692169
> *Chuck putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN HOMIE I WAS A LIL BIT ON THE HEAVY SIDE BACK THEN......* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 10:28 AM~9690657
> *It was good meeting you wrinkles. You a real cool cat  </span>
> <img src=\'http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/rollerz1/GOODTIMESParty125.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



IT WAS <span style=\'color:blue\'>*GOOD *MEETING YOU TO SEAN YOU A COO HOMIE DOGG


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 11:23 AM~9690615
> *WHAT'S THIS CIPP DAWG?</span>
> <img src=\'http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/rollerz1/GOODTIMESParty092.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


THE PANSA! 


YOU KNOW WHAT FELLAS IT WAS WEIRD TO SEE MYSELF IN A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, IT FELT GOOD! IM RIGHT WHERE I WANNA BE! I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN JUST BY MY LAST NAME--- ROme<span style=\'color:blue\'>RO! HEY CHECK THAT OUT TWO R.O.s WITH "ME" IN THE MIDDLE! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 11:27 AM~9690647
> *Yeah, I have to admit I thought the same thing.  :biggrin:  But thanks ROy, I'm confident he will add another nice ride to the COLORADO Family of lowriders.
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM DOWN AND YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH WHAT I BRING TO THE CLUB AS A MEMBER AND THE VEHICLE!! IM A TRUE RYDER 110%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9693298
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM DOWN AND YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH WHAT I BRING TO THE CLUB AS A MEMBER AND THE VEHICLE!!  IM A TRUE RYDER 110%
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:40 PM~9691733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys have some bad ass rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 14 2008, 04:08 PM~9693447
> *you guys have some bad ass rides
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We're ready for next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:36 PM~9691692
> *What up Big Sean
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMEROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 04:43 PM~9693735
> *SUP HOMEROY :biggrin:
> *


I know you got more pics of that sexy ass Trey homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9693298
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM DOWN AND YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH WHAT I BRING TO THE CLUB AS A MEMBER AND THE VEHICLE!!  IM A TRUE RYDERRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 04:45 PM~9693747
> *I know you got more pics of that sexy ass Trey homie
> *


I just gave her it's first bath with COLORADO water a few minutes ago. :biggrin: Didn't dry it off or anything, that water from the hose was cold. :angry: 

I'll post a few pics in a minute.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 03:41 PM~9693265
> *THE PANSA!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 14 2008, 04:08 PM~9693447
> *you guys have some bad ass rides
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 04:48 PM~9693764
> *I just gave her it's first bath with COLORADO water a few minutes ago. :biggrin:  Didn't dry it off or anything, that water from the hose was cold. :angry:
> 
> I'll post a few pics in a minute.
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 04:48 PM~9693764
> *I just gave her it's first bath with COLORADO water a few minutes ago. :biggrin:  Didn't dry it off or anything, that water from the hose was cold. :angry:
> 
> I'll post a few pics in a minute.
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9693558
> *We're ready for next year
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NEXT YEAR? THIS YEAR HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Joe I might have those bumpers for you...chrome ones


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 05:52 PM~9693809
> *Hey Joe I might have those bumpers for you...chrome ones
> *


Let me know the details.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 04:51 PM~9693799
> *:uh:  NEXT YEAR? THIS YEAR HOMIE!
> *


I wont be fully ready til next,I'll show but how it is most likely
Adan tambien,next year he'll be ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9693856
> *Let me know the details.
> *


will do


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 04:45 PM~9693747
> *I know you got more pics of that sexy ass Trey homie
> *


HERE SHE IS AFTER HER FIRST BATH!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 06:00 PM~9693887
> *HERE SHE IS AFTER HER FIRST BATH!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckers sick.Any engine bay,set up,undies and gut pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9693859
> *I wont be fully ready til next,I'll show but how it is most likely
> Adan tambien,next year he'll be ready
> *


I'll be in the boat on mine. I'll show her the way it is for now minus murals under hood. 

I'll do a makeover or sell her over the winter :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 01:18 PM~9691526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie thatz the LS?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9693912
> *Fuckers sick.Any engine bay,set up,undies and gut pics??? :biggrin:
> *


www.ROLLERZONLY.com










JK Focker! :biggrin: 

Nah I was too cold to finish cleaning it, so I have no pictures of those things, sorry bRO.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:03 PM~9693912
> *Fuckers sick.Any engine bay,set up,undies and gut pics??? :biggrin:
> *


Lets see more pics sean.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9693918
> *Damn homie thatz the LS?
> *


Yeah that's it guy shaved the handles and trunk and painted it...I'm sure it's in Good hands....Guy has good taste you see the Impala he traded? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:03 PM~9693912
> *Fuckers sick.Any engine bay,set up,undies and gut pics??? :biggrin:
> *


Lets see more pics sean.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 06:00 PM~9693887
> *HERE SHE IS AFTER HER FIRST BATH!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I DON'T HAVE ANY MORE PICS RIGHT NOW, SORRY FELLAS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9693978
> *I DON'T HAVE ANY MORE PICS RIGHT NOW, SORRY FELLAS.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:07 PM~9693957
> *Lets see more pics sean.
> *


Joe's weighing out the competition :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9694016
> *Joe's weighing out the competition :biggrin:
> *


Roy dont start trouble. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:14 PM~9694055
> *Roy dont start trouble. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 05:00 PM~9693887
> *HERE SHE IS AFTER HER FIRST BATH!
> 
> 
> ...


*AWWWW SHIT...LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ME AND MY DOG CHILLEN GETTING READY TO HEAD TO CALIFAS!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:22 PM~9694112
> *ME AND MY DOG CHILLEN GETTING READY TO HEAD TO CALIFAS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING DOG. THEM ARE SOME EXPENSIVE ASS DOGS BRO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 05:11 PM~9694016
> *Joe's weighing out the competition :biggrin:
> *


SHIT JOE HAS IT LOCKED DOWN FO SHO!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 05:26 PM~9694144
> *GOOD LOOKING DOG. THEM ARE SOME EXPENSIVE ASS DOGS BRO.
> *


*YEA HE COST ME A PRETTY PENNY HOMIE BUT I CANT WAIT TO BREED HIS ASS....* :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 06:27 PM~9694156
> *SHIT JOE HAS IT LOCKED DOWN FO SHO!
> *


I know your bullshitting but thanks anyway.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN JULIAN , THEY WAITING FOR YOUR REGAL HOMIE!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:34 PM~9694219
> *I know your bullshitting but thanks anyway.
> *


No he aint :no:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:34 PM~9694219
> *I know your bullshitting but thanks anyway.
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS SAID YOUR TREY IS MY FAV HOMIE.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So how is everyone doing for a Monday.It was a decent day for me.I survived so that makes any day good........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC V.S MAJESTICS CC ON SUNDAY NIGHT IN CALIFAS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:46 PM~9694343
> *So how is everyone doing for a Monday.It was a decent day for me.I survived so that makes any day good........
> *


*GOOD HOMIE ALL READY TO GOODTIMES BACK HOME!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, 4pump84cutty, THUGG PASSION

*GOOD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFELY GOODTIMER!!!!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Chuck ? Have a safe trip to Califas and enjoy that ride for the first time. I bet you cant wait huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 14 2008, 05:57 PM~9694436
> *Whats up Chuck ? Have a safe trip to Califas and enjoy that ride for the first time. I bet you cant wait huh?
> *


What up big Ivan !!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice ride Sean car looks good.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy dont you ever answer your phone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck(RO) and Cipie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:00 PM~9694472
> *What up Chuck(RO) and Cipie
> *


JUST ROLLIN THROUGH! AND YOU?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 14 2008, 06:00 PM~9694469
> *Whats up Roy dont you ever answer your phone?
> *


Not on Sundays :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 06:01 PM~9694480
> *JUST ROLLIN THROUGH! AND YOU?
> *


Bored outta my mind hoping I work tomorrow


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP IVANHOE?! :rofl:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:00 PM~9694472
> *What up Chuck(RO) and Cipie
> *




chillen just doin shit in the garage, gettin ready to call it a night and you bRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought you were going to take a pic of that sign cipie? were you hurting on sunday from the party?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9694602
> *chillen just doin shit in the garage, gettin ready to call it a night and you bRO
> *


Kickin it checking out LIL and the new LRM :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'ya and getting my *7000*th post :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 06:50 PM~9694388
> *GOOD HOMIE ALL READY TO GOODTIMES BACK HOME!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Have a fun and a safe trip.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:50 PM~9694388
> *GOOD HOMIE ALL READY TO GOODTIMES BACK HOME!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 05:48 PM~9694366
> *GOODTIMES CC V.S MAJESTICS CC ON SUNDAY NIGHT IN CALIFAS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:23 PM~9694643
> *O'ya and getting my 7000th post  :thumbsup:
> *


POST WHORE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: YOU READY TO HIT THE HIGHWAY TO THE MOTHERLAND WRINKS.........[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wrinkles is leaving too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 06:30 PM~9694716
> *POST WHORE! :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to catch up to you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan wanted me to post these up for him,progress pics of his ride


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 06:47 PM~9694863
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


HELL YEA HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR THA CALIFORNIA SUN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups Ivan looking *GOOD* homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:49 PM~9694880
> *Wrinkles is leaving too?
> *


*HELL YEA WE CARAVANING DOWN SOUTH DOG.......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 06:55 PM~9694955
> *Big ups Ivan looking GOOD homie
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good homie I been wanting to see the setup on that cutty :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THEM COLORADO GOODTIMERS.....[/B] :thumbsup:*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was installed by Switched Up Styles AKA Ivan Martinez in Rawlins Wyoming :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:11 PM~9695084
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html
> *


Who the fuck is Pimp C? :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO? whats the word?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:23 PM~9695263
> *Who the fuck is Pimp C? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

PIMP C was the other half of the UNDERGROUND KINGS w/ BUN B


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:27 PM~9695336
> *PIMP C was the other half of the UNDERGROUND KINGS w/ BUN B
> *


I must be outta the loop....a Texas thang?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 09:27 PM~9695336
> *PIMP C was the other half of the UNDERGROUND KINGS w/ BUN B
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

they found him dead in his hotel room a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

curiousdos, 4pump84cutty, kdawg32, ROLLERZ96SS, THUGG PASSION, CHUCKIEBOY63

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:27 PM~9695348
> *I must be outta the loop....a Texas thang?
> *


Nooooooo


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ FAM... TRADITIONS. GOOD TIMES. AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS.... DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP WITH THE LAST 10 PAGES...
WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:30 PM~9695377
> *ROLLERZ FAM... TRADITIONS. GOOD TIMES.  AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS.... DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP WITH THE LAST 10 PAGES...
> WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


What up Orlando


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Orlando? whats good on the Cutty? Kev, anything more thinking on the Rivi? good looking ride Sean


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9695388
> *What up Orlando
> *


WHATS UP ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you at Sean in the garage checking out your ride?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9695389
> *what up Orlando? whats good on the Cutty? Kev, anything more thinking on the Rivi? good looking ride Sean
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS... ITS ALL GOOD... THINGS GOING AS PLANNED SLIGHT DELAY BUT ITS GOOD


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

did you find some wheels yet? i heard the cutty you picked up is clean.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:34 PM~9695430
> *did you find some wheels yet? i heard the cutty you picked up is clean.
> *


THE CUTTY IS CLEAN AS FUCK... GOT IT OFF SOME 81YR OLD LADY, GOT 131,200 MILES, INTERIOR IS BETTER THAN THE ONE RITCH TOLD ME ABOUT, THE TRUNK WAS CLEAN LIKE IT CAME OFF THE SHOW ROOM, DIDNT WAS SCARED TO CUT CAUSE IT WAS CLEAN... RIMS... I GOT MY EYE ON A SET


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry i didn't make the party on sat. the wifey was sick and i worked all day digging a water service ditch for my uncle behind the resturant and it took a little longer than i thought it would. i really wanted to be there but at least Jeff and Rich repped.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

isn't that the one i told you about on craigslist?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:30 PM~9695377
> *ROLLERZ FAM... TRADITIONS. GOOD TIMES.  AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS.... DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP WITH THE LAST 10 PAGES...
> WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN ORLANDO......*


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

Wassup everyone


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i forgot to say to the GOODTIMERS,

sorry i didn't make the party on sat. the wifey was sick and i worked all day digging a water service ditch for my uncle behind the resturant and it took a little longer than i thought it would. i really wanted to be there but at least Jeff and Rich repped. 

but i do appreciate the invite.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 07:32 PM~9695401
> *Where you at Sean in the garage checking out your ride?
> *


Nah bRO, talking on the phone, catching up with work, and trying to keep up on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:37 PM~9695459
> *sorry i didn't make the party on sat. the wifey was sick and i worked all day digging a water service ditch for my uncle behind the resturant and it took a little longer than i thought it would. i really wanted to be there but at least Jeff and Rich repped.
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT :0 










JK HOMIE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9695389
> *what up Orlando? whats good on the Cutty? Kev, anything more thinking on the Rivi? good looking ride Sean
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE HOMIE TRAVIESO....REPEN THAT GT FAM BAM!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 07:44 PM~9695542
> *THE HOMIE TRAVIESO....REPEN THAT GT FAM BAM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THE HARDEST G BODY IN COLORADO RIGHT NOW!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 07:47 PM~9695573
> *THE HARDEST G BODY IN COLORADO RIGHT NOW!
> *


 :0 ................................ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 07:40 PM~9695486
> *WHATS CRACKEN ORLANDO......
> *


WHATS UP CHUCKIE... HOWS IT GOING HOMIE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2008, 07:38 PM~9695468
> *isn't that the one i told you about on craigslist?
> *


THIS WAS A DIFFERENT ONE I THNK


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

FE....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can someone help me out I seen this video and like 24 seconds into it there is a car I think its from Colorado let me know what part its from :biggrin:  
http://raygoldmodels.com/


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up FE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2008, 08:02 PM~9695723
> *Can someone help me out I seen this video and like 24 seconds into it there is a car I think its from Colorado let me know what part its from :biggrin:
> http://raygoldmodels.com/
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup everyone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 14 2008, 08:11 PM~9695815
> *sup everyone?
> *


what up CJ


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola my *******. Trying to catch up.


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

damn roy that was gay i clicked on the link and damn thing was tellin me how u feel and something bout dont wanna give u up??? wtf


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 14 2008, 08:16 PM~9695868
> *damn roy that was gay i clicked on the link and damn thing was tellin me how u feel and something bout dont wanna give u up??? wtf
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

<<<<<< dont wanna get round roy when the vatos drunk


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup CJ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 14 2008, 08:19 PM~9695918
> *<<<<<< dont wanna get round roy when the vatos drunk
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup felix?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 14 2008, 08:19 PM~9695918
> *<<<<<< dont wanna get round roy when the vatos drunk
> *


Who is your new friend ROy :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP HEFE, KDAWG, AND THE OTHER RIDERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:34 PM~9696083
> *WHATS UP HEFE, KDAWG, AND THE OTHER RIDERZ
> *


Q~VO PIMP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 14 2008, 07:50 PM~9695606
> *:0 ................................ :biggrin:
> *


Pinche Chucks, nothing gets past you, huh. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 08:37 PM~9696118
> *Q~VO PIMP!
> *


doing paper work for the army... hate this shit
almost out.. counting the days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 08:29 PM~9696054
> *Who is your new friend ROy :0
> *


That is CJ he use to be in our Family....Good people


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9696170
> *doing paper work for the army...  hate this shit
> almost out.. counting the days
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 14 2008, 08:16 PM~9695868
> *damn roy that was gay i clicked on the link and damn thing was tellin me how u feel and something bout dont wanna give u up??? wtf
> *


that shit was off the hook huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9696182
> *That is CJ he use to be in our Family....Good people
> *


Has one of the baddest 50's in the state


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:34 PM~9696083
> *WHATS UP HEFE, KDAWG, AND THE OTHER RIDERZ
> *


wassup lando?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2008, 09:02 PM~9695723
> *Can someone help me out I seen this video and like 24 seconds into it there is a car I think its from Colorado let me know what part its from :biggrin:
> http://raygoldmodels.com/
> *


Yeah it's from Co just can't figure out where I seen it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:08 PM~9696476
> *Yeah it's from Co just can't figure out where I seen it.
> *


I think (I seen it on Northern in Pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2008, 09:02 PM~9695723
> *Can someone help me out I seen this video and like 24 seconds into it there is a car I think its from Colorado let me know what part its from :biggrin:
> http://raygoldmodels.com/
> *


fuckin chris! you got me !!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:17 PM~9696556
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THE PROOF ON HOW DANGEROUS I AM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY IVAN HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO TAKE A PIC OF THAT SIGN! MAYBE TOMORROW!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:22 PM~9696603
> *THE PROOF ON HOW DANGEROUS I AM!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah you just stay in that 90's class


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:24 PM~9696627
> *yeah you  just stay in that 90's class
> *


I HAVE TO!!! NOT A BALLER LIKE SOME PEOPLE TO ROLL THE 60'S!  :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

<<<<< WOOOO WHOOOO!!! 400 POSTS! AND IT ONLY TOOK ME 4 YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:24 PM~9696627
> *yeah you  just stay in that 90's class
> *


nothing wrong with the 90's class homie


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:36 PM~9696761
> *<<<<< WOOOO WHOOOO!!!  400 POSTS! AND IT ONLY TOOK ME 4 YEARS :biggrin:
> *


100 post took me 2 months


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:21 PM~9696593
> *fuckin chris! you got me !!!!
> *


what you talking about that was some good shit there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:37 PM~9696765
> *nothing wrong with the 90's class  homie
> *


oh I know just don't want him in my class :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:36 PM~9696761
> *<<<<< WOOOO WHOOOO!!!  400 POSTS! AND IT ONLY TOOK ME 4 YEARS :biggrin:
> *


Posts: 546
Joined: Jan 2007
:cheesy: 
and you said I was a off topic fool :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL YOUR ALL POST WHORES!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:48 PM~9696874
> *WELL YOUR ALL POST WHORES!! :biggrin:
> *


Your avi don't work Cip


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:48 PM~9696874
> *WELL YOUR ALL POST WHORES!! :biggrin:
> *


i will agree with post whores... i do work on ft. carson... im a post whore...lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 09:59 PM~9696990
> *i will  agree with post whores... i do work on ft. carson...  im a post whore...lol
> *


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 14 2008, 08:40 PM~9696142
> *Pinche Chucks, nothing gets past you, huh. :biggrin:
> *


*YA SAVES HOMIE.......YOU KNOW WHATS UP DOG!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9696911
> *Your avi don't work Cip
> *


YA I FIXED IT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP ORLANDO!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:08 PM~9697102
> *WHAT UP ORLANDO!
> *


whats up bRO...


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697111
> *whats up  bRO...
> *


GOTTA GO TO LA JUNTA IN THE MORN! :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 14 2008, 11:10 PM~9697124
> *wassup cip
> *


WHAT UP KDAWGY DAWG


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:12 PM~9697152
> *WHAT UP KDAWGY DAWG
> *


not much, just looking around


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:11 PM~9697134
> *GOTTA GO TO LA JUNTA IN THE MORN! :angry:
> *


holla at my hootchie with benefits the one that was at the party with me, she from there too.... pimpin is easy


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up ritchie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2008, 09:02 PM~9695723
> *Can someone help me out I seen this video and like 24 seconds into it there is a car I think its from Colorado let me know what part its from :biggrin:
> http://raygoldmodels.com/
> *


Do that shit again and your fucken banned from the Colorado Topic. :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 14 2008, 11:17 PM~9697221
> *holla at my hootchie with benefits the one that was at the party with me, she from there too.... pimpin is easy
> *


I THOUGHT SHE WAS YOUR LADY?!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 10:21 PM~9697269
> *Do that shit again and your fucken banned from the Colorado Topic. :angry:
> *


 Larry told me to do it :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 11:21 PM~9697269
> *Do that shit again and your fucken banned from the Colorado Topic. :angry:
> *


THAT FUCKER GOT ME TOO!!! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:21 PM~9697278
> *I THOUGHT SHE WAS YOUR LADY?!
> *


thats just 1 of the MANY friends with benefits that i got, the more you get to know me you will find out that im the biggest slut... :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2008, 10:21 PM~9697269
> *Do that shit again and your fucken banned from the Colorado Topic. :angry:
> *


got me too
i had to close all my internet explorer windows
:angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 14 2008, 11:29 PM~9697360
> *got me too
> i had to close all my internet explorer windows
> :angry:
> *


DONT LIE YOU SANG ALONG AND GOT UP AND DANCED!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

you don't have to close you'r windows just click it and it will go away 
if anyone knows let me know will I get banned for posting that shit in post your rides and the model topic because theres a link also that says it from youtube :biggrin:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:31 PM~9697378
> *DONT LIE YOU SANG ALONG AND GOT UP AND DANCED!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how did you know?
you spying on me?
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 14 2008, 11:36 PM~9697424
> *how did you know?
> you spying on me?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO! ITS ALREADY ON YOU TUBE!!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 PM~9697440
> *NO! ITS ALREADY ON YOU TUBE!!!!
> *


oh shit
damn i wanted to become famous, but not that way
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 14 2008, 11:39 PM~9697460
> *oh shit
> damn i wanted to become famous, but not that way
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL WASENT THAT YOU IN THE VIDEO?!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:41 PM~9697484
> *WELL WASENT THAT YOU IN THE VIDEO?!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nope he is shorter and blond hair
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kdawg32_@Jan 14 2008, 11:50 PM~9697584
> *nope he is shorter and blond hair
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


SEE FUCKER YOU REALLY WATCHED IT!!! YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT HE LOOKED LIKE !!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DID YOU FALL ASLEEP ORLANDO?!!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 PM~9697609
> *SEE FUCKER YOU REALLY WATCHED IT!!!  YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT HE LOOKED LIKE !!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


i couldn't get the damn thing to shut off
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:55 PM~9697617
> *DID YOU FALL ASLEEP ORLANDO?!!!!
> *


workin on paper work so i can get put of the army soon and get paid for them fuckin me up in iraq


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ITS ALL GOOD! IM OUT TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER!!!


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:04 PM~9697680
> *ITS ALL GOOD!  IM OUT TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER!!!
> *


later cip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2008, 11:22 PM~9697285
> * Larry told me to do it :biggrin:
> *


fucker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I'm almost at 5,000 posts


----------



## kdawg32 (May 8, 2007)

wassup larry?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

b]ALL DAY LONG...................[/b]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BIG TRAVIESO...REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY LONG!!!!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697719
> *fucker
> *


I'm a big boy that can think for myself and I'm the one that told you it would be funny you just said yes it would and to let you know so you can see it I did that shit by my own well not really I needed michelles help because the link wouldn't work so she showed me how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697722
> *Damn I'm almost at 5,000 posts
> *


asshole why doesn't my post count go up :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its that time again.Well talk to you guys later.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

morning fe...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for some red dish wheels not candy red just bright red if anyone has the hookup on them or willing to trade for some clean tripple golds hit me up.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 AM~9699470
> *WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO!
> *



:wave: 

How is it going carnal?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 15 2008, 08:58 AM~9699597
> *:wave:
> 
> How is it going carnal?
> *


Good Hermano Y Tu? What's new in Chi Town?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

MEETING THIS SUNDAY AT PIZZA HUT ON ELIZABETH AT 12PM IN PUEBLO ..THAT GIVES U ENOUGH TIME 2 GET BACK "SWITCHMASTER" :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:12 AM~9699697
> *MEETING THIS SUNDAY AT PIZZA HUT ON ELIZABETH AT 12PM IN PUEBLO ..THAT GIVES U ENOUGH TIME 2 GET BACK "SWITCHMASTER" :biggrin:
> *


NO, THAT IS NOT GOING TO WORK. WE NEED TO HAVE IT ON THE 27TH. TALK WITH ME FIRST BRO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 5,130 100 1.04% 
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,022 98 1.02% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,628 79 0.82% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 15,186 74 0.77% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 84,194 65 0.68% 
supreme Mar 2005 6,104 62 0.65% 
THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 7,683 61 0.64% smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 9,616 61 0.64% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 14,749 60 0.63% 
cripn8ez Jul 2006 3,072 59 0.62% 

POST WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:14 AM~9699711
> *NO, THAT IS NOT GOING TO WORK. WE NEED TO HAVE IT ON THE 27TH. TALK WITH ME FIRST BRO.
> *


I THOUGHT WE AGREED ON THIS WEEKEND? I WONT BE AVALIBLE NEXT. BUT U GUYS STILL CAN HAVE ONE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:19 AM~9699732
> *I THOUGHT WE AGREED ON THIS WEEKEND? I WONT BE AVALIBLE NEXT. BUT U GUYS STILL CAN HAVE ONE.
> *


FELIX PROBABLY WON'T BE BACK, CHUCK IS GOING WITH HIM, AND I WON'T BE AVAILABLE UNTIL AFTER 5:00PM. HOW ARE YOU NOT GOING TO BE AVAILABLE, GOING ON VACATION OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:22 AM~9699756
> *FELIX PROBABLY WON'T BE BACK, CHUCK IS GOING WITH HIM, AND I WON'T BE AVAILABLE UNTIL AFTER 5:00PM. HOW ARE YOU NOT GOING TO BE AVAILABLE, GOING ON VACATION OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IT :biggrin: :biggrin: NA GOT WEDDING EXPOS ALL DAY SAT AND SUN UNLESS WE HAVE IT IN THA EVENING ..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*
WHAT'S GOOD ROy NO WORK TODAY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:23 AM~9699764
> *U KNOW IT :biggrin:  :biggrin: NA GOT WEDDING EXPOS ALL DAY SAT AND SUN UNLESS WE HAVE IT IN THA EVENING ..
> *


WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU BRO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:23 AM~9699765
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS
> WHAT'S GOOD ROy NO WORK TODAY?
> *


Nah not yet thinking of starting a business soon just gotta convince the wife :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:25 AM~9699774
> *Nah not yet thinking of starting a business soon just gotta convince the wife :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

THE ONE YOU TOLD ME ABOUT?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:24 AM~9699771
> *WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU BRO.
> *


WELL WE WILL PUT IT UP FOR THA EVENING..ILL CALL U...SO EVERYONE GETS 2 SEE THA RIDE BUT ME??? :angry: 














J/K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too bad they don't hire on Lay it Low :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:25 AM~9699774
> *Nah not yet thinking of starting a business soon just gotta convince the wife :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP ROY??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:25 AM~9699784
> *WELL WE WILL PUT IT UP FOR THA EVENING..ILL CALL U...SO EVERYONE GETS 2 SEE THA RIDE BUT ME??? :angry:
> J/K
> *


WALK OUT OF YOUR HOUSE, TURN RIGHT, OPEN YOUR 20 CAR GARAGE, AND YOU WILL SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:26 AM~9699787
> *Too bad they don't hire on Lay it Low :biggrin:
> *


TOM NEEDS HELP ON "MYSPACE" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:25 AM~9699780
> *:0
> 
> THE ONE YOU TOLD ME ABOUT?
> *


I forgot which one I told you about but I'm getting a lil serious just gotta get the plan on paper and see how far it will set me back


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:27 AM~9699799
> *WALK OUT OF YOUR HOUSE, TURN RIGHT, OPEN YOUR 20 CAR GARAGE, AND YOU WILL SEE IT :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL CHECK..TO MANY CARS 2 SORT THROUGH... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:26 AM~9699792
> *WHAT UP ROY??
> *


What up big Tony....sell me a limo :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:27 AM~9699800
> *TOM NEEDS HELP ON "MYSPACE" :biggrin:
> *


I'LL HELP TOM :biggrin: 

LOT'S OF LOVELY PEEPS ON THA SPACE :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:28 AM~9699806
> *OK ILL CHECK..TO MANY CARS 2 SORT THROUGH... :biggrin:
> *


IT'S THE UGLY GREEN ONE IN THE FAR RIGHT CORNER............................






OH WAIT THAT'S CLINT'S. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:28 AM~9699810
> *I'LL HELP TOM :biggrin:
> 
> LOT'S OF LOVELY PEEPS ON THA SPACE :cheesy:
> *


Aint Tom that fucker that is always everybody's first best friend? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:27 AM~9699803
> *I forgot which one I told you about but I'm getting a lil serious just gotta get the plan on paper and see how far it will set me back
> *


DAMN HOW MANY BUSINESSES YO TRYING TO START?

YOU TOLD ME ABOUT THE CARPET CLEANING BUSINESS.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:28 AM~9699808
> *What up big Tony....sell me a limo :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH U GOT????? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:29 AM~9699822
> *Aint Tom that fucker that is always everybody's first best friend? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:31 AM~9699830
> *DAMN HOW MANY BUSINESSES YO TRYING  TO START?
> 
> YOU TOLD ME ABOUT THE CARPET CLEANING BUSINESS.
> *


That would be the least expensive and probably most in demand
That's what Imma shoot for first


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:29 AM~9699818
> *IT'S THE UGLY GREEN ONE IN THE FAR RIGHT CORNER............................
> OH WAIT THAT'S CLINT'S. :0
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WUZ CLINTS...LET ME CHECK IN THA DOWNSTAIRS GARAGE..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:32 AM~9699841
> *That would be the least expensive and probably most in demand
> That's what Imma shoot for first
> *


RIGHT NOW IT WOULD BE ESPECIALLY IN DEMAND, DUE TO THE SHITTY WEATHER.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:32 AM~9699841
> *That would be the least expensive and probably most in demand
> That's what Imma shoot for first
> *


ILL BE UR FIRST CUST...I NEED SOME CARPETS CLEANED...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:34 AM~9699854
> *ILL BE UR FIRST CUST...I NEED SOME CARPETS CLEANED...
> *


I'LL BE UR SECOND. MY CARPET IS FUCKED OFF BAD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:31 AM~9699832
> *HOW MUCH U GOT????? :biggrin:
> *


$61.84 Two Chapsticks(original flavor),3 pieces of trident,a motorola razor cell phone,and 2 rechargeable duracell batteries :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:35 AM~9699873
> *$61.84 Two Chapsticks(original flavor),3 pieces of trident,a motorola razor cell phone,and 2 rechargeable duracell batteries :dunno:
> *


DAMN.. THATS A GOOD DOWN PAYMENT...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:33 AM~9699852
> *RIGHT NOW IT WOULD BE ESPECIALLY IN DEMAND, DUE TO THE SHITTY WEATHER.
> *


That's what I was thinking,looking for a professional machine and dependable van right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:35 AM~9699873
> *$61.84 Two Chapsticks(original flavor),3 pieces of trident,a motorola razor cell phone,and 2 rechargeable duracell batteries :dunno:
> *


THAT'S A GOOD DEAL EXCEPT FOR THE MOTOROLA RAZOR, THEY ONLY STAY CHARGED FOR 2 HOURS A DAY.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN! WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO START CALLING FELIX "TANGY" FROM NOW ON! :roflmao: 


WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:37 AM~9699884
> *THAT'S A GOOD DEAL EXCEPT FOR THE MOTOROLA RAZOR, THEY ONLY STAY CHARGED FOR 2 HOURS A DAY.
> *


Mine stays charged all day well except when I talk on it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9699882
> *That's what I was thinking,looking for a professional machine and dependable van right now
> *


FOUND U A VAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 09:38 AM~9699894
> *DAMN! WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO START CALLING FELIX "TANGY" FROM NOW ON! :roflmao:
> WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!
> *


Oh shit I better let Julian know what's up,He's got some work to put in


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:38 AM~9699896
> *Mine stays charged all day well except when I talk on it :biggrin:
> *


THATS BECUZ U HAVE IT PLUGGED IN THA WALL ALL DAY NEXT 2 WHILE U PLAY ON LAY IT LOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES

GOOD MORNING SWEETHEART. THE SUN FINALLY WAKE UR LAZY ASS UP? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:39 AM~9699907
> *FOUND U A VAN
> 
> 
> ...


How much without all the Rollerz decals?(You can put those in your garage  )


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:39 AM~9699912
> *THATS BECUZ U HAVE IT PLUGGED IN THA WALL ALL DAY NEXT 2 WHILE U PLAY ON LAY IT LOW..  :biggrin:
> *


How you know? :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:41 AM~9699930
> *How you know? :roflmao:
> *


BECUZ U HAVE UR WEB CAM ON STILL....STOP PLAYN WIT URSELF.. :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:40 AM~9699920
> *How much without all the Rollerz decals?(You can put those in your garage  )
> *


$20,000 THE WAY SHE SITS, OR $500 WITHOUT THE DECALS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, WRINKLES
Why we always gotta have an anonymous user nowadays.
We aint gonna sweat you,come out and introduce yourself


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:42 AM~9699935
> *BECUZ U HAVE UR WEB CAM ON STILL....STOP PLAYN WIT URSELF.. :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA, THAT WAS FUCKING FUNNY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:40 AM~9699919
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES
> 
> GOOD MORNING SWEETHEART. THE SUN FINALLY WAKE UR LAZY ASS UP? :biggrin:
> *


NAH! I GOT A FUCKIN DR. APPOINTMENT IN L.J.! IF NOT I WOULD STILL BE SNOOZIN!! ITS GONNA SUCK WHEN I GOTTA GO BACK TO WORK NEXT WEEK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:43 AM~9699939
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, WRINKLES
> Why we always gotta have an anonymous user nowadays.
> ...


THAT'S ONE OF THE COLORADO FANS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:42 AM~9699935
> *BECUZ U HAVE UR WEB CAM ON STILL....STOP PLAYN WIT URSELF.. :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 09:47 AM~9699967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DOESNT ANYBODY WORK AROUND HERE! :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS, *WRINKLES*

Thought u was on ur way to califas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 09:48 AM~9699974
> *DOESNT ANYBODY WORK AROUND HERE! :dunno:
> *


WE ALL TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 AM~9699982
> *WE ALL TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU
> *


X 2


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 AM~9699982
> *WE ALL TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU
> *


X 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 AM~9699985
> *X 2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:49 AM~9699982
> *WE ALL TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

VEGAS 2006


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL ITS TIME 2 PLAY BILL COLLECTOR...GOING 2 START ON THA SOUTHSIDE OF PUEBLO AND WORK MY WAY NORTH..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:53 AM~9700017
> *WELL ITS TIME 2 PLAY BILL COLLECTOR...GOING 2 START ON THA SOUTHSIDE OF PUEBLO  AND WORK MY WAY NORTH..
> *


AHH SHIT I'M OUT, GOTZ TO GO TO WORK. BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:54 AM~9700029
> *AHH SHIT I'M OUT, GOTZ TO GO TO WORK. BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS. :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: COME OUT WITH UR HANDS UP....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 09:57 AM~9700048
> *:guns:  :guns:  COME OUT WITH UR HANDS UP....
> *


I SERIOUSLY NEED TO LEAVE FOR WORK, BUT I CAN LEAVE IT FOR YOU SOMEWHERE.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 08:59 AM~9699605
> *Good Hermano Y Tu? What's new in Chi Town?
> *



Thats good bRO... 
Not much here.. just here at the office working. 

Its tool cold here in the CHI.. aside from that no much else is going. Getting ready to REPN big at the World of Wheels car show, in a few weeks.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 15 2008, 10:04 AM~9700125
> *Thats good bRO...
> Not much here.. just here at the office working.
> 
> ...


THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR CARNAL. YOU COMING TO DENVER THIS YEAR?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC * :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2008, 04:09 PM~9702826
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


What up big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 05:18 PM~9702903
> *What up big Fes
> *


Chillin' tryin' to catch up!!! You guys are keeping this shit moving!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm I think a storm is moving in.Its getting cold over here.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 05:30 PM~9702992
> *Damm I think a storm is moving in.Its getting cold over here.
> *


I JUST GOT BACK FROM L.J. AND THE SUN IS SHINING HERE IN P-DUBS! CRAZY ASS COLORADO WEATHER!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 05:33 PM~9703025
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM L.J. AND THE SUN IS SHINING HERE IN P-DUBS! CRAZY ASS COLORADO WEATHER!
> *


Yea that is the truth.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 04:30 PM~9702992
> *Damm I think a storm is moving in.Its getting cold over here.
> *


Suppose to snow tonight


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 05:36 PM~9703061
> *Suppose to snow tonight
> *


I AINT SCURRED! HAHAHAHA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, thirtymax, cold hard cash, impala63
:wave: 
What up CO


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 04:36 PM~9703061
> *Suppose to snow tonight
> *


  It's cold in Denver. But the sun is out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big UCE


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 04:42 PM~9703114
> *What up big UCE
> *


    Still hanging from the great party....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 15 2008, 04:44 PM~9703140
> *     Still hanging from the great party....
> *


We gotta do that more often


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 04:45 PM~9703146
> *We gotta do that more often
> *


ANY TIME OR PLACE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 05:45 PM~9703146
> *We gotta do that more often
> *


X500


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 04:40 PM~9703098
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, thirtymax, cold hard cash, impala63
> :wave:
> ...


WHAT UP GOODTIMES..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 05:27 PM~9703469
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMES..
> *


What up Tony


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Orlando?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 15 2008, 06:29 PM~9704091
> *what up Orlando?
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS...HOWS YOUR CUTTY RUNNIN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

its itchin' for some interior work. did you get my PM?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Tony?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ???


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 15 2008, 06:52 PM~9704314
> *what up Tony?
> *


WHAT UP BRO??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9703532
> *What up Tony
> *


CHILLN..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Uce


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 06:52 PM~9704321
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ???
> *


WHAT UP TONY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice come up on the Regal Rollerz


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 15 2008, 06:51 PM~9704308
> *its itchin' for some interior work. did you get my PM?
> *


ITS COOL, WE TOLD EVERYONE ALREADY, LOL, YA TO MANY PEOPLE CAM TO THE SHOP AND THEY KEPT TELLIN OTHER PEOPLE... ITS COOL BRO.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 15 2008, 06:57 PM~9704362
> *WHAT UP TONY
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 15 2008, 07:00 PM~9704385
> *ITS COOL,  WE TOLD  EVERYONE ALREADY, LOL,  YA TO MANY PEOPLE CAM TO THE SHOP AND THEY KEPT TELLIN OTHER PEOPLE... ITS COOL BRO.
> *


Damn I didn't hear nada...what happened? :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 07:02 PM~9704399
> *Damn I didn't hear nada...what happened? :dunno:
> *


ME 2 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 07:03 PM~9704412
> *ME 2  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 06:59 PM~9704374
> *Nice come up on the Regal Rollerz
> *


THATS THE ROLLERZ WAY... KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL IM OFF TO THE GYM...
LATERZ


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOT THESE WHEELS FOR SALE..22" WITH NITTO TIRES(ONLY 500 MILES) PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ. USE, GOODTIMES, COLD HARD CASH, MOST HATED ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jr just waiting on a price for some slightly used oned then I'll get at you


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 08:18 PM~9704586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot about sean dancing in the chair. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:27 PM~9704667
> *Hey Jr just waiting on a price for some slightly used oned then I'll get at you
> *


That will work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 15 2008, 07:35 PM~9704740
> *Whats going on Roy?
> *


Wishing for work homie,how you doing?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Trying to stay warm i froze today at work and tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 7 degrees


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 07:54 PM~9704338
> *What up Uce
> *


Whats up, it was cool meeting everybody, we had a goodtime it's nice to just hang out with other clubs without the drama, we have much respect for everyone that was there :thumbsup:. Can't wait for the nice weather to see all the rides on the streets.


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

I see you thirtymax :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 15 2008, 07:42 PM~9704812
> *
> Whats up, it was cool meeting everybody, we had a goodtime it's nice to just hang out with other clubs without the drama, we have much respect for everyone that was there :thumbsup:. Can't wait for the nice weather to see all the rides on the streets.
> *



We appreciate your company and can't wait to do it again


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 07:49 PM~9704870
> *We appreciate your company and can't wait to do it again
> *


im rick james bitch :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:00 PM~9704962
> *im rick james bitch :biggrin:
> *


What up Focker :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:02 PM~9704973
> *whats up Colorado :wave:
> *


What up Offtopic Chris


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:01 PM~9704968
> *What up Focker :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:03 PM~9704980
> *What up Offtopic Chris
> *


not much just drinking a beer with my ladys homegirl
and you? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9704990
> *not much just drinking a beer with my ladys homegirl
> and you? :biggrin:
> *


Wow...like that huh? :0 
Pimpin aint easy....well maybe in La Junta it is :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9704990
> *not much just drinking a beer with my ladys homegirl
> and you? :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen Focker


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:07 PM~9705007
> *Wow...like that huh? :0
> Pimpin aint easy....well maybe in La Junta it is :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Roy do you know how to login Anonymous? if so let me know how :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hey roy check out this website

www.62Impala.com


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:14 PM~9705043
> *Roy do you know how to login Anonymous? if so let me know how :biggrin:
> *


Log out Log back in check box to right that says something invisible


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:19 PM~9705085
> *hey roy check out this website
> 
> www.62Impala.com
> *


I aint going for that Greg


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:19 PM~9705085
> *hey roy check out this website
> 
> www.62Impala.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:24 PM~9705127
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:07 PM~9705007
> *Wow...like that huh? :0
> Pimpin aint easy....well maybe in La Junta it is :biggrin:
> *


PIMPIN IS EASY... MY GIRL ON SAT NIGHT WAS FROM LAJUNTA, THATS MY FRIEND WITH BENEFITS... SHE DOWN FOR ME, SHE DROVE UP JUST TO GO TO THE PARTY WITH ME....LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:25 PM~9705137
> *PIMPIN IS EASY... MY GIRL ON SAT NIGHT WAS FROM LAJUNTA, THATS MY FRIEND WITH BENEFITS...  SHE DOWN FOR ME, SHE DROVE UP JUST TO GO TO THE PARTY WITH ME....LOL
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:22 PM~9705110
> *I aint going for that Greg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

PIMPIN IS EASY... SUNDAY I HAD A GIRL FROM DENVER COME DOWN TO BRING ME A PIT AND SOME BOOTY... PIMPIN IS EASY... NOW IM GETTIN READY TO HEAD TO P-TOWN TO SEE MY GIRL.... PIMPIN IS WAY TO EASY...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:0 
http://i10.tinypic.com/6kpzyg0.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:26 PM~9705155
> *:biggrin:
> *


I know it's either gotta be the log out or "never gonna give you up " crap :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:27 PM~9705165
> *:0
> http://i10.tinypic.com/6kpzyg0.jpg[/img]]
> *


That's bad ass :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT UP FES...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

CHRIS.... DID YOU GET THE PM I SENT YOU


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

im bored
http://i7.tinypic.com/80pinwi.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:21 PM~9705099
> *Log out Log back in check box to right that says something invisible
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 15 2008, 08:07 PM~9705009
> *whats up paul
> *


Whats going on, What up Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9705210
> *Whats going on, What up Roy.
> *


What up Big Paul,how's Deviously Low doing?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9705210
> *Whats going on, What up Roy.
> *


chilling homiw.. how is everything in your hood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9705207
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


No problem


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL IM OFF TO GET MY PIMP ON IN P-TOWN... ILL BE BACK AROUND 1AM NIGHT YALL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Roy is it cool if I steal a few pics from the party on saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 08:42 PM~9705305
> *Roy is it cool if I steal a few pics from the party on saturday?
> *


Sure dog use whatever ones you want


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 PM~9705321
> *Sure dog use whatever ones you want
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:11 PM~9704505
> *CHECK YOUR PM
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up sean and cip?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 15 2008, 08:39 PM~9705269
> *WELL IM OFF TO GET MY PIMP ON IN  P-TOWN...  ILL BE BACK AROUND 1AM    NIGHT YALL
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:33 PM~9705841
> *what up sean and cip?
> *


WHAT'S GOOD MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:33 PM~9705851
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
> *



it prob didnt happen


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:34 PM~9705868
> *it prob didnt happen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 10:33 PM~9705841
> *what up sean and cip?
> *


WHAT UP CHUCK!! MY BAD DIDNT CALL YOU BACK HOMIE! JUST GOT LAZY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 07:28 PM~9704681
> *I almost forgot about sean dancing in the chair. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FORGET ABOUT IT, NEVER HAPPENED. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *RO4LIFE 719*

SUP ******!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:34 PM~9705862
> *WHAT'S GOOD MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA?
> *



just got bac from djs , what r u gettin into tonight


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:40 PM~9705925
> *WHAT UP CHUCK!!  MY BAD DIDNT CALL YOU BACK HOMIE! JUST GOT LAZY!
> *



just chillen bROtha and you? how did your doc appt go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:47 PM~9706029
> *just got bac from djs , what r u gettin into tonight
> *


UHH, DON'T KNOW, WHY WHAT'S CRACKEN?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:49 PM~9706048
> *UHH, DON'T KNOW, WHY WHAT'S CRACKEN?
> *


maybe aunt g's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 PM~9706047
> *just chillen bROtha and you? how did your doc appt go
> *


THEY DIAGNOSED HIM WITH DWARF DICK! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:49 PM~9706064
> *maybe aunt g's
> *


ME LOVES AUNTIE G'S!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:51 PM~9706095
> *THEY DIAGNOSED HIM WITH DWARF DICK! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT TELL ANYBODY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9706108
> *ME LOVES AUNTIE G'S!
> *






come swoop me and lets go


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:51 PM~9706095
> *THEY DIAGNOSED HIM WITH DWARF DICK! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I changed my name


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, *impala63*

WHAT'S GOOD JOE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:55 PM~9706143
> *I changed my name
> *


WHO IS THIS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, impala63, RO4LIFE 719

WHAT'S GOOD TRADITIONS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:56 PM~9706153
> *WHO IS THIS :biggrin:
> *


I THINK ITS K DAWG!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just chillin and I dont know what chair your talking about.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn dont nothing get by you Cip
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 09:57 PM~9706170
> *Just chillin and I dont know what chair your talking about.
> *


THAT'S MY DAWG!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 09:53 PM~9706131
> *come swoop me and lets go
> *


YOU LITTLE SCARY ASS ******, YOU AIN'T DOWN! ACTUALLY I AM TOO TIRED BUDDY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

You dont have to worry about me.You know Tony wont let you forget it. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9706204
> *YOU LITTLE SCARY ASS ******, YOU AIN'T DOWN! ACTUALLY I AM TOO TIRED BUDDY
> *


that shit turned into a bigger process then we thought


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:57 PM~9706167
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, impala63, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD TRADITIONS
> *


SAME OLD SHIT WHARS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup rich
:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2008, 11:03 PM~9706261
> *wassup rich
> :wave:
> *


JUST WOKE UP FROM A NAP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:05 PM~9706285
> *JUST WOKE UP FROM A NAP
> *


LAZY ASS!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:00 PM~9706219
> *You dont have to worry about me.You know Tony wont let you forget it. :biggrin:
> *


OH HE WILL FORGET IT, OR I WILL TELL EVERYONE ABOUT HIS SANCHO. :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9706204
> *YOU LITTLE SCARY ASS ******, YOU AIN'T DOWN! ACTUALLY I AM TOO TIRED BUDDY
> *








****** i love lap dances


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:06 PM~9706290
> *LAZY ASS!
> *


LOOK WHO IS TALKING I WAS AT THE SHOP AT 8 U WORK TODAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

DON'T FUCK WITH THIS HOMIE, HE HAS A SICK ASS TREY, AND HE IS HOLDING A SICK ASS PLAQUE! BIG UPS TO MOST HATED


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:07 PM~9706301
> *LOOK WHO IS TALKING I WAS AT THE SHOP AT 8 U WORK TODAY
> *


NOPE! WELL KINDA..... COLLECTING THAT WORKERS COMP! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 10:07 PM~9706300
> ******* i love lap dances
> *


*OH, I KNOW YOU DO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RML3864, THUGG PASSION, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719, SEVERED TIES, impala63

IT'S GETTING DEEP IN HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:09 PM~9706327
> *OH, I KNOW YOU DO
> *


HE MEANT FROM YOU!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, Lo_N_Lavish, RO4LIFE 719, UFAMEA, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ib1raiderfan, 520_low, TRADITIONS 79 65, impala63

:uh: UH OH CIP DAWG! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RO4LIFE 719, *UFAMEA*, 520_low, impala63


WHAT'S CRACKEN KITA?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:12 PM~9706353
> *THUGG PASSION, Lo_N_Lavish, RO4LIFE 719, UFAMEA, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ib1raiderfan, 520_low, TRADITIONS 79 65, impala63
> 
> :uh:  UH OH CIP DAWG! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:12 PM~9706360
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, RO4LIFE 719, UFAMEA, 520_low, impala63
> WHAT'S CRACKEN KITA?
> *


NOT MUCH SEAN WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HERES ONE FROM THE PARTY OF ME BEING SLY SORRY HOMIE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

REPOST


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HERE YOU GO SEAN NOT AGOOD AS YOU GOT ME BUT I GOT U


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:16 PM~9706390
> *NOT MUCH SEAN WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!! YOU REALLY THINK HE WANTS TO TALK TO YOU NOW?!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9706412
> *HERE YOU GO SEAN NOT AGOOD AS YOU GOT ME BUT I GOT U
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU DIDN'T GET ME THAT SHIT IS PHOTO SHOPPED!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:20 PM~9706419
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!  YOU REALLY THINK HE WANTS TO TALK TO YOU NOW?!!!!!
> *


YEAH HE'S MY UCE :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:21 PM~9706429
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU DIDN'T GET ME THAT SHIT IS PHOTO SHOPPED!
> *


OK I WILL GET ONE BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:08 PM~9706314
> *DON'T FUCK WITH THIS HOMIE, HE HAS A SICK ASS TREY, AND HE IS HOLDING A SICK ASS PLAQUE! BIG UPS TO MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9706446
> *Its all good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



he looks happy holding it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9706412
> *HERE YOU GO SEAN NOT AGOOD AS YOU GOT ME BUT I GOT U
> 
> 
> ...


WHO TOOK THIS PICTURE? IF IT WAS ONE OF MY MEMBERS THEY ARE GETTING A HUGE FINE. :angry: 









JK :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:24 PM~9706464
> *WHO TOOK THIS PICTURE? IF IT WAS ONE OF MY MEMBERS THEY ARE GETTING A HUGE FINE. :angry:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


NO HOMIE YOUR GUY SAID HELL NO IT WAS MY MEMBER THAT WAS WITH ME YOU DIDNT EVEN SEE THE FLASH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9706446
> *Its all good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WISH IT WERE THE REAL DEAL JOE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:25 PM~9706488
> *NO HOMIE YOUR GUY SAID HELL NO IT WAS MY MEMBER THAT WAS WITH ME YOU DIDNT EVEN SEE THE FLASH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SAW THE FLASH, I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS THE PAUPERAZZI HERASSING THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ AGAIN


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm sean where did you steal all those posts.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:31 PM~9706551
> *Damm sean where did you steal all those posts.
> *


THEY CAME WITH THE CAR! :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN I DIDNT EVEN GET A P.M.!!!!! THATS THE LOVE I WAS TALKIN BOUT!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:32 PM~9706562
> *THEY CAME WITH THE CAR! :cheesy:
> *


I knew it.So has anyone seen Dirty on the CO Topic lately?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 15 2008, 11:33 PM~9706577
> *WHAT UP CIP
> *


WHAT UP JOHN JOHN BIGGALLO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:35 PM~9706591
> *I knew it.So has anyone seen Dirty on the CO Topic lately?
> *


NAH, I AIN'T EVEN SEEN HIM ANY WHERE ON LIL IN A WHILE.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 11:35 PM~9706591
> *I knew it.So has anyone seen Dirty on the CO Topic lately?
> *


I SAW HIM ON THE R.O. TOPIC. SAYIN HES SHIPPING OUT IN 3 DAYS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 11:35 PM~9706591
> *I knew it.So has anyone seen Dirty on the CO Topic lately?
> *


he was on the family page today


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:34 PM~9706583
> *DAMN I DIDNT EVEN GET A P.M.!!!!! THATS THE LOVE I WAS TALKIN BOUT!
> *


FROM WHO YOUR DADDY KITA?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719,* 520_low*, impala63

*WHAT'S GOOD ROLLER?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:37 PM~9706610
> *I SAW HIM ON THE R.O. TOPIC. SAYIN HES SHIPPING OUT IN 3 DAYS
> *


I forgot he was going to have to do a tour.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 11:37 PM~9706617
> *FROM WHO YOUR DADDY KITA?
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SAID HE WAS YOUR UCE!. I AINT GOT NOTHIN BAD TO SAY BOUT HIM OR UCE! JUST TIME FOR ME TO MOVE ON!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Page 500. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION, impala63, *Perro*, thirtymax, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, JOHNJOHN

THIS TOPIC IS FOR THOSE WITH CARS.



OFF TOPIC IS OVER THERE------------------------------------------->


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:40 PM~9706656
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID HE WAS YOUR UCE!. I AINT GOT NOTHIN BAD TO SAY BOUT HIM OR UCE!  JUST TIME FOR ME TO MOVE ON!
> *


HE IS MY UCE. HE'S GOOD PEEPS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Anybody notice their are all kinds of new people checking in on us tonight?

:dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I see that.Must not be anything anywhere else.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2008, 10:43 PM~9706677
> *Anybody notice their are all kinds of new people checking in on us tonight?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


YEAH CAUSE COLORADO IS LIVE.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wutz good COLORADO Riders. Hows everyone


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

cipie how long do you think my car will take once we get down on it


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 09:40 PM~9706661
> *ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION, impala63, Perro, thirtymax, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, JOHNJOHN
> 
> THIS TOPIC IS FOR THOSE WITH CARS.
> ...


Didn't you just sell yours???

You're going to have to come down to off topic with the rest of us now


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jan 15 2008, 11:47 PM~9706713
> *Wutz good COLORADO Riders.  Hows everyone
> *


whats good homie how u been


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:47 PM~9706716
> *cipie how long do you think my car will take once we get down on it
> *


ALL DEPENDS ON HOW HARD OF A WORKER YOU ARE! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:45 PM~9706691
> *I see that.Must not be anything anywhere else.
> *


off topic sucks tonight and I can't change my avi so I'm mad :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:51 PM~9706755
> *ALL DEPENDS ON HOW HARD OF A WORKER YOU ARE! :biggrin:
> *


i dont know you called me a lazy ass a little bit ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2008, 11:51 PM~9706760
> *off topic sucks tonight and I can't change my avi so I'm mad :angry:
> *


You can always go to bed.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:51 PM~9706766
> *i dont know you called me a lazy ass a little bit ago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM SORRY HITO! DIDNT MEAN IT! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:53 PM~9706775
> *IM SORRY HITO! DIDNT MEAN IT! HAHAHAHAHA
> *


can we still paint it with the front end of or do it after it goes back together


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:54 PM~9706791
> *can we still paint it with the front end of or do it after it goes back together
> *



r u painting the 65


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:54 PM~9706791
> *can we still paint it with the front end of or do it after it goes back together
> *


HAS TO BE TOGETHER OR IT WONT MATCH


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2008, 11:55 PM~9706793
> *r u painting the 65
> *


no homie the monte the 65 will get painted end of this summer when its to back together the monte first


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:56 PM~9706801
> *no homie the monte the 65 will get painted end of this summer when its to back together the monte first
> *


\
thats cool my car is on hold i bought a 03 lambo















just jokin :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:55 PM~9706796
> *HAS TO BE TOGETHER OR IT WONT MATCH
> *


just wondering with me chroming the core support didnt know thanks for the lesson homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SHIT I WONT BE ABLE TO PAINT ANYTHING TILL IT WARMS UP A LITTLE! PLUS GOT SOME OTHERS TO PAINT FIRST. BUT SHOULDNT TAKE LONG AT ALL!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:57 PM~9706812
> *SHIT I WONT BE ABLE TO PAINT ANYTHING TILL IT WARMS UP A LITTLE!  PLUS GOT SOME OTHERS TO PAINT FIRST. BUT SHOULDNT TAKE LONG AT ALL!
> *


cool cool :banghead: cant wait till then


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:57 PM~9706810
> *just wondering with me chroming the core support didnt know thanks for the lesson homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS JUST HOW IT IS WITH KANDY! IVE PAINTED STUFF AT THE EXACT SAME TIME, SAME PAINT AND IT COME OUT DIFFERENT!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 15 2008, 10:48 PM~9706723
> *Didn't you just sell yours???
> 
> You're going to have to come down to off topic with the rest of us now
> *


THIS IS NOT MANNY, I'M THE ONE WITH THUGG PASSION NOW.

USED TO BE *ROLLERZONLY 719* I CHILL ON OFF TOPIC SOMETIMES, BUT DON'T LIVE ON LIKE YOU DO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:59 PM~9706827
> *THATS JUST HOW IT IS WITH KANDY! IVE PAINTED STUFF AT THE EXACT SAME TIME, SAME PAINT AND IT COME OUT DIFFERENT!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, thirtymax, JOHNJOHN, *ese_mr_bullet*

:uh: DID PERRO CALL RE INFORCEMENTS? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 12:09 AM~9706907
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, thirtymax, JOHNJOHN, ese_mr_bullet
> 
> :uh:  DID PERRO CALL RE INFORCEMENTS? :biggrin:
> *


i am doing a car deal with that dude


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 16 2008, 12:10 AM~9706915
> *i am doing a car deal with that dude
> *


YA THATS EXACTLY WHAT YOU NEED ANOTHER CAR!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:11 AM~9706923
> *YA THATS EXACTLY WHAT YOU NEED ANOTHER CAR!!!
> *


trading my dads 2000 gmc for a 55 chevy 210


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:07 PM~9706889
> *THIS IS NOT MANNY, I'M THE ONE WITH THUGG PASSION NOW.
> 
> USED TO BE ROLLERZONLY 719 I CHILL ON OFF TOPIC SOMETIMES, BUT DON'T LIVE ON LIKE YOU DO.
> *


Good for you ****** :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

what do you think cipie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 16 2008, 12:15 AM~9706954
> *Good for you ****** :uh:
> *


 U CAME INTO THE WRONG TOPIC TO TALK SHIT!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 15 2008, 11:15 PM~9706954
> *Good for you ****** :uh:
> *


GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC YOU MOUNTAIN BIKE RIDING FUCK!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 16 2008, 12:15 AM~9706954
> *Good for you ****** :uh:
> *


you got balls man you need your head checked


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9706770
> *You can always go to bed.
> *


 :no: I got company over :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 16 2008, 12:16 AM~9706962
> *what do you think cipie
> 
> 
> ...


 I WOULD SAY DONE DEAL!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:10 PM~9706915
> *i am doing a car deal with that dude
> *


YOU MEAN THAT CHICK?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:16 AM~9706963
> *U CAME INTO THE WRONG TOPIC TO TALK SHIT!!
> *


X2


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:16 PM~9706963
> *U CAME INTO THE WRONG TOPIC TO TALK SHIT!!
> *


Nothing was posted by me until my name was brought up :uh: 

Look back at the posts :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 AM~9706972
> *I WOULD SAY DONE DEAL!
> *


just what i said


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:16 PM~9706965
> *GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC YOU MOUNTAIN BIKE RIDING FUCK!
> *


Then stop posting my name you ****... :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 AM~9706973
> *YOU MEAN THAT CHICK?
> *


what chick


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:19 PM~9706990
> *what chick
> *


PERRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL IM OUT *******!!! SOME OF US GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY AND COLLECT WORKERS COMP!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 15 2008, 11:18 PM~9706984
> *Then stop posting my name you ****... :uh:
> *


THEN STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND QUEERO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:21 PM~9707004
> *WELL IM OUT *******!!!  SOME OF US GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY AND COLLECT WORKERS COMP!! :biggrin:
> *


PEACE ******!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:21 PM~9707013
> *THEN STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND QUEERO!
> *


You're not the only one posting in this topic...

The world doesn't revolve around you because you bought somebody else's car :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

later homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:21 AM~9707004
> *WELL IM OUT *******!!!  SOME OF US GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY AND COLLECT WORKERS COMP!! :biggrin:
> *


later Cip


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 15 2008, 11:22 PM~9707019
> *You're not the only one posting in this topic...
> 
> The world doesn't revolve around you because you bought somebody else's car :uh:
> *


DON'T BE SAD CAUSE YOU ARE TO BROKE TO BUY SOME ONE ELSE'S CAR.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 16 2008, 12:22 AM~9707019
> *You're not the only one posting in this topic...
> 
> The world doesn't revolve around you because you bought somebody else's car :uh:
> *


this fool is a internet gangsta :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: hno: :thumbsdown: hno:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:25 PM~9707034
> *DON'T BE SAD CAUSE YOU ARE TO BROKE TO BUY SOME ONE ELSE'S CAR.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:25 PM~9707037
> *this fool is a internet gangsta  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  hno: :thumbsdown:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 16 2008, 12:25 AM~9707037
> *this fool is a internet gangsta  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  hno: :thumbsdown:  hno:
> *


its probably not even his computer
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:25 PM~9707037
> *this fool is a internet gangsta  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  hno: :thumbsdown:  hno:
> *


Yeah, im a internet gangsta cause i defend myself :uh: Bunch of lames :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 16 2008, 12:26 AM~9707045
> *its probably not even his computer
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now thats funny shit right there :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 16 2008, 12:27 AM~9707049
> *Yeah, im a internet gangsta cause i defend myself :uh: Bunch of lames :uh:
> *


well you come in this topic talking shit and you want respect do you know what *F.O* MEANS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 15 2008, 11:21 PM~9707004
> *WELL IM OUT *******!!!  SOME OF US GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY AND COLLECT WORKERS COMP!! :biggrin:
> *


cip how do I fix my avi or can you see it I fucked it up :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:29 PM~9707070
> *well you come in this topic talking shit and you want respect do you know what F.O MEANS
> *


Yeah cuz im a internet gangsta nah mean???

bang bang :guns:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

STALL HIM OUT GUYZ. PERRO IS COOL PEEPS, WE GO WAY BACK.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Its all in fun and games :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

DAMN RITCHIE YOU STILL UP? ISN'T IT PAST YOUR BEDTIME? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2008, 11:46 PM~9707171
> *
> *


YOU TOO K DAWG?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 12:46 AM~9707168
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> DAMN RITCHIE YOU STILL UP? ISN'T IT PAST YOUR BEDTIME? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE TOOK A NAP SO I AM COOL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 12:47 AM~9707176
> *YOU TOO K DAWG?
> *


yep you know it
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am out everyone
Sean let me know what Larry says and thanks for the name.

:worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2008, 11:56 PM~9707227
> *I am out everyone
> Sean let me know what Larry says and thanks for the name.
> 
> ...


UR WELCOME BROTHER, AND THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY, YOU THE MAN!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 12:58 AM~9707233
> *UR WELCOME BROTHER, AND THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY, YOU THE MAN!
> *


Anytime, you know i got ya
:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP JAY


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM, JUST GOT HOME FROM MY ONE OF MY GIRLS HOUSE AND HAD TO CATCH UP ON ALL THE EXCITMENT... 
GOOD NIGHT FAM.
GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE RIDERZ


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good morning to all the Colorado Riders.The work week is going fast. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 07:22 AM~9707917
> *Good morning to all the Colorado Riders.The work week is going fast. :cheesy:
> *


Yea it is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 10:16 AM~9700218
> *THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR CARNAL. YOU COMING TO DENVER THIS YEAR?
> *



Not sure yet about Denver bRO....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Orlando!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS*

WHAT DO THESE 3 GUYS HAVE IN COMMON?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 16 2008, 07:09 AM~9708014
> *Not sure yet about Denver bRO....
> *


IT WOULD BE COOL IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT BROTHER. IT'S BEEN A YEAR OR 2 SINCE U'VE CAME OUT. TELL EDDIE TO BRING HIS SICK ASS TREY OUT HERE TOO, COLORADO LOVES THAT ORANGE BEAUTY SABROSO!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:18 AM~9708257
> *IT WOULD BE COOL IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT BROTHER. IT'S BEEN A YEAR OR 2 SINCE U'VE CAME OUT. TELL EDDIE TO BRING HIS SICK ASS TREY OUT HERE TOO, COLORADO LOVES THAT ORANGE BEAUTY SABROSO!
> *



Yeah.. it would be real cool to take a trip back out there.... :biggrin: Its been a few years already.

I'll take to Eddie... and see what he says.  

You should make a trip out to the CHI....as well. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:20 AM~9708272
> *Yeah.. it would be real cool to take a trip back out there....  :biggrin:  Its been a few years already.
> 
> I'll take to Eddie... and see what he says.
> ...


YEAH CARNAL FOR SURE!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN FALL ASLEEP AND FALL 12 PAGES BEHIND :angry: WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:27 AM~9708319
> *YEAH CARNAL FOR SURE!
> *


WHAT UP PIMP? U BE GOING 2 WORK LATER AND LATER EVERYDAY. BETTER WATCH OUT OR YOU WILL BE LIKE ME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I missed page 500


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY??GOT THAT CARPET MACHINE YET??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 08:30 AM~9708337
> *Damn I missed page 500
> *


ME 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 08:31 AM~9708339
> *WHAT UP ROY??GOT THAT CARPET MACHINE YET??
> *


Nah homie kinda waiting to see if my job picks up next week first,hows the Limo business?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 08:30 AM~9708333
> *WHAT UP PIMP? U BE GOING 2 WORK LATER AND LATER EVERYDAY. BETTER WATCH OUT OR YOU WILL BE LIKE ME.
> *


HAVE WIRELESS INTERNET, NO ONE SAID I WAS AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:20 AM~9708272
> *Yeah.. it would be real cool to take a trip back out there....  :biggrin:  Its been a few years already.
> 
> I'll take to Eddie... and see what he says.
> ...



:thumbsup: 

Give me a call when you get a chance....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:34 AM~9708361
> *HAVE WIRELESS INTERNET, NO ONE SAID I WAS AT HOME :biggrin:
> *


Baller :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:20 AM~9708272
> *Yeah.. it would be real cool to take a trip back out there....  :biggrin:  Its been a few years already.
> 
> I'll take to Eddie... and see what he says.
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE YOU'VE GROWN A FEW INCHES, HAHA, JK CARNAL.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:35 AM~9708373
> *IT LOOKS LIKE YOU'VE GROWN A FEW INCHES, HAHA, JK CARNAL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Larry ask Ruben when is a good time to call him


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 08:33 AM~9708359
> *Nah homie kinda waiting to see if my job picks up next week first,hows the Limo business?
> *


THATS COO...ITS SLOW SEASON UNTILL MARCH


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:34 AM~9708361
> *HAVE WIRELESS INTERNET, NO ONE SAID I WAS AT HOME :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE...LIKE $300 MONTH FOR THAT SHIT..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 08:39 AM~9708398
> *MUST BE NICE...LIKE $300 MONTH FOR THAT SHIT..
> *


I thought my $60 bill with cable was bad :uh:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE NEED ANOTHER PARTY!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 08:49 AM~9708468
> *WE NEED ANOTHER PARTY!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 16 2008, 08:35 AM~9708364
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Give me a call when you get a chance....
> *


PM ME UR NUMBER AGAIN.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 08:37 AM~9708384
> *Hey Larry ask Ruben when is a good time to call him
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *85_regal_ryda*, ROLLERZ_47

YOU MISSING UR CAR YET? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2008, 07:09 AM~9708015
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Orlando!!!
> *


WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM, WHATS UP FES. WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up fe?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

FE... WHAT UP, I JUST GOT UP :0 I WAS HELLA TIRED THIS MORNING AND TURNED OFF MY ALARM :0 IM GETTIN READY NOW, GOTS TO TAKE CARE OF A FEW THINGS ON BASE THAN ILL ROLL BY.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

My ****** :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:53 AM~9708492
> *PM ME UR NUMBER AGAIN.
> *



You got a PM carnal...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn work needs to pick up or Mr.Sean is gonna be running away with that 60's title in the Springs like nada  
Shit I wanna at least make a run at it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 10:08 AM~9708583
> *My ****** :biggrin:
> *



did you find that price


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:09 AM~9708591
> *Damn work needs to pick up or Mr.Sean is gonna be running away with that 60's title in the Springs like nada
> Shit I wanna at least make a run at it :biggrin:
> *


DON'T EVEN TRIP ROY DAWG, EVERYTHING WILL WORK OUT FOR YOU BRO, NO WORRIES. 

I AIN'T RUNNING AWAY WITH SHIT, IT'LL BE FIERCE COMPETITION


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:09 AM~9708592
> *did you find that price
> *


LIL PEE PEE PUMP $19.99 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:12 AM~9708612
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP ROY DAWG, EVERYTHING WILL WORK OUT FOR YOU BRO, NO WORRIES.
> 
> I AIN'T RUNNING AWAY WITH SHIT, IT'LL BE FIERCE COMPETITION
> *


Fuck it let's just hop em :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up buddy


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY.... MORNING... TRADITIONS....MORNING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:13 AM~9708619
> *LIL PEE PEE PUMP $19.99 :0
> *



dick head


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:04 AM~9708563
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM,  WHATS UP FES.  WHATS UP  COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


WAITING ON THOSE PICS BRO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:09 AM~9708592
> *did you find that price
> *


yessir, I'll call you when I finish opening.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 AM~9708620
> *Fuck it let's just hop em :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF MINE HOPS OR NOT


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 AM~9708619
> *LIL PEE PEE PUMP $19.99 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:14 AM~9708623
> *what up buddy
> *


NO TRABAJA?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:15 AM~9708631
> *WAITING ON THOSE PICS BRO
> *


FROM THE LAJUNTA GIRL? NEW YEARS? OR GOOD TIMES PARTY?
WHICE ONES, I TAKE PICS ALL DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean I got like 3 catalogs on 60's parts if you need em they're yours.They sell everything for Treys tambien


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:15 AM~9708631
> *WAITING ON THOSE PICS BRO
> *






pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 AM~9708619
> *LIL PEE PEE PUMP $19.99 :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:16 AM~9708648
> *FROM THE  LAJUNTA GIRL?  NEW YEARS?  OR GOOD TIMES PARTY?
> WHICE ONES,  I TAKE PICS ALL DAY
> *


LAST NIGHT!

THE LA JUNTA GIRL WILL WORK TOO, NUDES ONLY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9708646
> *NO TRABAJA?
> *



is that work?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:17 AM~9708659
> *LAST NIGHT!
> 
> THE LA JUNTA GIRL WILL WORK TOO, NUDES ONLY
> *


Pics or.................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:17 AM~9708651
> *Hey Sean I got like 3 catalogs on 60's parts if you need em they're yours.They sell everything for Treys tambien
> *


YEAH HOMIE, I'M GONNA NEED THEM. GOOD LOOKING OUT ROY, I APPRECIATE IT HOMIE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you Rollerz must have it made at work,,,or is it because it's snowing?You fools are deep :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:17 AM~9708661
> *is that work?
> *


Si Pendejo, gonna have to change ur last name from GONZALES to STODDARD :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:17 AM~9708659
> *LAST NIGHT!
> 
> THE LA JUNTA GIRL WILL WORK TOO, NUDES ONLY
> *


 I DIDNT GET ANY PICS FROM LAST NIGHT, I JUST WENT OVER TO HIT IT  AND EAT 2X :biggrin: ... ILL BRING THE LAJUNTA GIRL PICS TO THE MEETING FOR EVERYONE TO CHECK OUT... (LAJUNTA GIRL)---- WAS THERE ON SAT WITH ME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:21 AM~9708694
> *I DIDNT GET ANY PICS FROM LAST NIGHT,  I JUST WENT OVER TO HIT IT    AND EAT 2X  :biggrin: ...  ILL BRING THE LAJUNTA GIRL PICS TO THE MEETING FOR EVERYONE TO CHECK OUT...  (LAJUNTA GIRL)---- WAS THERE ON SAT WITH ME
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT ON LAST NIGHT!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:20 AM~9708682
> *Damn you Rollerz must have it made at work,,,or is it because it's snowing?You fools are deep :thumbsup:
> *


HOW IS THE WEATHER UP THERE ROY?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:20 AM~9708686
> *Si Pendejo, gonna have to change ur last name from GONZALES to STODDARD :roflmao:
> *



oh no work today buddy maybe in the garage though, now ralph wants to drive to phoenix


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:22 AM~9708706
> *HOW IS THE WEATHER UP THERE ROY?
> *


Light snow but high winds like 6 degrees but a windchill of like -5


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So who all is making Phoenix March 2nd?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:24 AM~9708717
> *Light snow but high winds like 6 degrees but a windchill of like -5
> *


 :uh: FOUND YOU A NEW JOB.............................................................
















THE WEATHER MAN :biggrin: 






THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:22 AM~9708702
> *I CALL BULLSHIT ON LAST NIGHT!
> *


CALL BULL SHIT ALL YOU WANT HEFE... I DONT BULL SHIT WITH PUSSY.
ASK FE... I GOT GIRLS ALL DAY, THATS WHY THEY CALL ME..... SENSEI
YOU WONT SEE ME WITH THE SAME GIRL TWICE, UNLESS SHE GIVES GOOD HEAD
LAST NIGHTS GIRL, SHE LIVES DOWN THE STREET FROM TONYS HOUSE...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:23 AM~9708711
> *oh no work today buddy maybe in the garage though, now ralph wants to drive to phoenix
> *


TO SHOW?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:26 AM~9708731
> *CALL BULL SHIT ALL YOU  WANT  HEFE...  I DONT BULL SHIT WITH PUSSY.
> ASK FE...  I GOT GIRLS ALL DAY,  THATS WHY THEY CALL ME.....  SENSEI
> YOU WONT SEE ME WITH THE SAME GIRL TWICE, UNLESS SHE GIVES GOOD HEAD
> ...


OH IS HER NAME CIPI? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:27 AM~9708741
> *OH IS HER NAME CIPI? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 AM~9708727
> *So who all is making Phoenix March 2nd?
> *


ILL BE THERE, THATS MY HOME TOWN... 602 PHOENIX


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 AM~9708727
> *So who all is making Phoenix March 2nd?
> *


I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, NOT SURE IF IT WILL BE WITH MY CAR THOUGH.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:27 AM~9708741
> *OH IS HER NAME CIPI? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:29 AM~9708770
> *:0  :0  :0    LOL
> *


JK FOCKER


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:26 AM~9708731
> *CALL BULL SHIT ALL YOU  WANT  HEFE...  I DONT BULL SHIT WITH PUSSY.
> ASK FE...  I GOT GIRLS ALL DAY,  THATS WHY THEY CALL ME.....  SENSEI
> YOU WONT SEE ME WITH THE SAME GIRL TWICE, UNLESS SHE GIVES GOOD HEAD
> ...


u better stay away from those 13 yearolds...thats all that is out here..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm trying to make it ,but it's not looking good right now


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:30 AM~9708783
> *JK FOCKER
> *


GOT YA... BUT YOU KNOW CIPI GOING TO READ THIS... :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:27 AM~9708741
> *OH IS HER NAME CIPI? :0
> *


i forgot about her.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 09:31 AM~9708788
> *u better stay away from those 13 yearolds...thats all that is out here..
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:26 AM~9708734
> *TO SHOW?
> *



yup


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 09:31 AM~9708788
> *u better stay away from those 13 yearolds...thats all that is out here..
> *


 DONT GET ME CONFUSED WITH CHUCK :0  17.9 IS MY LIMIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:31 AM~9708793
> *GOT YA...  BUT YOU KNOW CIPI  GOING TO READ THIS... :0
> *


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:33 AM~9708812
> *DONT GET ME CONFUSED WITH CHUCK  :0      17.9 IS MY LIMIT
> *


J/K BRO...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:31 AM~9708792
> *I'm trying to make it ,but it's not looking good right now
> *


THAT SUCKS BRO, YOU SHOULD TRY AND FLY OUT THERE, IT WILL BE CHEAPER THAN TAKING YOUR CAR.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:33 AM~9708812
> *DONT GET ME CONFUSED WITH CHUCK  :0      17.9 IS MY LIMIT
> *



shit *****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ96SS, RO4LIFE 719, *RO.LIFER*, ROLLERZ_47

WHAT'S CRACKEN BIG B?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:35 AM~9708830
> *THAT SUCKS BRO, YOU SHOULD TRY AND FLY OUT THERE, IT WILL BE CHEAPER THAN TAKING YOUR CAR.
> *


FLIGHTS ARE CHEAP NOW, I FOUND FOR $130 ONE WAY...
IM FLYIN OUT ON THE 22-FEB TO BE THERE FOR MY SONS BIRTHDAY AND DRIVING BACK WITH EVERYONE ELSE, EVEN ON THE ROOF IF I HAVE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO.LIFER, ROLLERZ96SS, THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ_47 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:37 AM~9708851
> *FLIGHTS ARE CHEAP NOW,  I FOUND FOR $130  ONE WAY...
> IM FLYIN OUT ON THE 22-FEB  TO BE THERE FOR MY SONS BIRTHDAY  AND DRIVING BACK WITH EVERYONE ELSE,  EVEN ON THE ROOF IF I HAVE TOO :biggrin:
> *


SHIT NOT ON MY ROOF, YOU WILL SMASH THAT BITCH IN, BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 09:35 AM~9708835
> *shit *****
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:38 AM~9708871
> *SHIT NOT ON MY ROOF, YOU WILL SMASH THAT BITCH IN, BWAHAHAHA!
> *


I SMASH ALL MY BIATCHES IN LIKE THAT... 
THE GIRL FROM LAJUNTA TOLD ME SHE WANTS TO TAKE ME TO LAS VEGAS AROUND AUG. AND WILL PAY FOR ALL OF IT, IM DOWN FOR THAT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 16 2008, 09:38 AM~9708866
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO.LIFER, ROLLERZ96SS, THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ_47 :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S THE WORD BIG B?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

CIP DAWG....WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:41 AM~9708893
> *I SMASH ALL MY BIATCHES IN LIKE THAT...
> THE GIRL FROM LAJUNTA TOLD ME SHE WANTS TO TAKE ME TO  LAS VEGAS  AROUND AUG. AND WILL PAY FOR ALL OF IT,    IM DOWN FOR THAT
> *


MIGHT AS WELL WAIT FOR OCTOBER FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:42 AM~9708902
> *MIGHT AS WELL WAIT FOR OCTOBER FOR THE SUPER SHOW!
> *


TRU DAT.... OR I MIGHT DO BOTH CAUSE IM NOT PAYIN FOR THE FIRST TRIP..
BUT ILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN I JUST GET ON AND YOU GUYS ARE ALREADY TALKIN SHIT!!! WHAT UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:44 AM~9708925
> *DAMN I JUST GET ON AND YOU GUYS ARE ALREADY TALKIN SHIT!!!  WHAT UP EVERYBODY!
> *


AT LEAST WE WERE THINKING ABOUT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:44 AM~9708925
> *DAMN I JUST GET ON AND YOU GUYS ARE ALREADY TALKIN SHIT!!!  WHAT UP EVERYBODY!
> *


LOL... :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

PIMPIN IS EASY...
I PIMP SO GOOD I GOT A FAN CLUB THAT WRITES ABOUT ME, I GOT MY OWN WEB SITE :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:38 AM~9708871
> *SHIT NOT ON MY ROOF, YOU WILL SMASH THAT BITCH IN, BWAHAHAHA!
> *


WE HAVE A COUCH IN THA TRAILER...BUT NO 13 YEAR OLDS BACK THERE..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:47 AM~9708945
> *PIMPIN IS EASY...
> I PIMP SO GOOD I GOT A FAN CLUB THAT WRITES ABOUT ME, I GOT MY OWN WEB SITE    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: GTFO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 09:47 AM~9708950
> *WE HAVE A COUCH IN THA TRAILER...BUT NO 13 YEAR OLDS BACK THERE..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:48 AM~9708953
> *:uh: GTFO
> *


I REALLY DO... ASK FE AND CAROL...
THEY SEEN IT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

YA I KNOW! YOUR ALWAYS THINKIN BOUT ME!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:49 AM~9708966
> *I REALLY DO...  ASK FE AND CAROL...
> THEY SEEN IT
> *


I SEEN IT 2..BUT IT WOULDNT LET ME IN IT SAID "UNDER 18 ONLY"






J/K :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:49 AM~9708966
> *I REALLY DO...  ASK FE AND CAROL...
> THEY SEEN IT
> *


PICS OR.......................................................................................


















I CALL BULLSHIT!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:50 AM~9708971
> *YA I KNOW! YOUR ALWAYS THINKIN BOUT ME!
> *


WHAT UP CIP?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 09:50 AM~9708978
> *I SEEN IT 2..BUT IT WOULDNT LET ME IN IT SAID "UNDER 18 ONLY"
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:51 AM~9708985
> *WHAT UP CIP?
> *


JUST EATING BREAKFAST WITH MY SON AND YOU!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN NOTHIN BUT ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE!!! BETCHA ROY IS GETTING LONELY!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:47 AM~9708945
> *PIMPIN IS EASY...
> I PIMP SO GOOD I GOT A FAN CLUB THAT WRITES ABOUT ME, I GOT MY OWN WEB SITE    :biggrin:
> *


Here it is Sean, search for Orlando Lavato
http://www.dontdatehimgirl.com


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, FIRMEX, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZ96SS, Switchmaster, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZ_47


COLORADO IS GETTING DEEP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 09:47 AM~9708945
> *PIMPIN IS EASY...
> I PIMP SO GOOD I GOT A FAN CLUB THAT WRITES ABOUT ME, I GOT MY OWN WEB SITE    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:52 AM~9708997
> *JUST EATING BREAKFAST WITH MY SON AND YOU!
> *


CHILLN


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:54 AM~9709006
> *DAMN NOTHIN BUT ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE!!!  BETCHA ROY IS GETTING LONELY!
> *


WHAT UP ROY...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Orlando, I think your ex took it off. :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

It's poping like it's night in here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 09:55 AM~9709011
> *Here it is Sean, search for Orlando Lavato
> http://www.dontdatehimgirl.com
> *


 :uh: NO MATCHES FOUND


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 09:55 AM~9709011
> *Here it is Sean, search for Orlando Lavato
> http://www.dontdatehimgirl.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:54 AM~9709006
> *DAMN NOTHIN BUT ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE!!!  BETCHA ROY IS GETTING LONELY!
> *


Nah homie I'm cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn gotta go to the office


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:58 AM~9709048
> *:uh: NO MATCHES FOUND
> *


Dude that shit was funny, his ex put him on there and all kind of bitches were talking shit about him. It even had a pic of him holding a bazooka and shit. I put that on the *RO*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9709073
> *Dude that shit was funny, his ex put him on there and all kind of bitches were talking shit about him. It even had a pic of him holding a bazooka and shit. I put that on the RO
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 10:02 AM~9709073
> *Dude that shit was funny, his ex put him on there and all kind of bitches were talking shit about him. It even had a pic of him holding a bazooka and shit. I put that on the RO
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:04 AM~9709094
> *BUDDY
> *



YEA WHAT UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:01 AM~9709062
> *Damn gotta go to the office
> *


SO YOU CAN'T HANG OUT WITH THE ROLLERZ ANYMORE?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:51 AM~9708983
> *PICS OR.......................................................................................
> I CALL BULLSHIT!
> *


http://ddhg.com/cheater_view/55273/
LET ME KNOW IF THIS GOES THRU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:05 AM~9709096
> *YEA WHAT UP
> *


THOUGHT YOU FELL BACK ASLEEP.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ORLANDO LOVATO "CSI.IMPALAS, SS.CAPRICE" OK SO HERE IT IS LADIES. I MET THIS ONE GUY. TRUTH IS I KNOW HIS WIFE AND SHE IS STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL. I KNOW THIS GUY SEEMS SWEET AND SINCERE WHEN YOU FIRST MEET HIM, BUT LET ME TELL YOU!! HE IS SCUM. HIS WIFE WAS PREGNANT AND HE TOLD HER HE WANTED OTHER WOMEN AND TO DEAL WITH IT. SHE LEFT HIM TOO, CAUSE THATS WHEN I MET HIM. HE STARTED ON MYSPACE TELLING ME HE WAS LOOKING FOR FRIENDS AND LOOKED AT MY PROFILE AND CALLED ME BEAUTIFUL. WELL HE WENT DOWN TO VISIT HIS WIFE BECAUSE THE REMAINED MARRIED AND STILL ARE TO DATE, THEN DECIDED TO PROMISE HER EVERYTHING I GUESS CAUSE SHE CAME BACK TO HIM. CRAZY HUH? SHES GORGEOUS AND COULD GET OTHERS. WELL I THINK THEY ONLY BEEN BACK TOGETHER NOW FOR A MONTH AND HES BACK TO HIS OLD WAYS.MIND YOU THERE ARE A 2 MONTH OLD AND I THINK A 7 YEAR OLD FROM ANOTHER MARRIAGE OF HIS. I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN TO ANYONE THAT THIS GUY REALLY IS LOWER THAN DIRT. HE DESERVES TO BE ALONE!!! NO WOMEN DESERVES WHAT HE DOES TO THEM. I LEARNED THE HARD WAY. SO LADIES BEWARE OF THIS ARMY MAN. PLAY AT YOUR OWN RISK, JUST KNOW THERE ARE TWO BABY MOMMAS YOU WILL BE DEALING WITH NOW. DONT BECOME A THIRD. DONT FALL FOR THE WHOLE MYSPACE THING EITHER YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE HE SENDS THAT MESSAGE TOO. IM SURE HE COPYS AND PASTES TO JUST ABOUT EVERY FEMALE IN COLORADO!!! THIS GUY IS TRASH. 
:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THEM ROLLERZ AT IT AGAIN*


http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o93/BIG...SIANPARK244.flv


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:08 AM~9709124
> *ORLANDO LOVATO "CSI.IMPALAS, SS.CAPRICE" OK SO HERE IT IS LADIES. I MET THIS ONE GUY. TRUTH IS I KNOW HIS WIFE AND SHE IS STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL. I KNOW THIS GUY SEEMS SWEET AND SINCERE WHEN YOU FIRST MEET HIM, BUT LET ME TELL YOU!! HE IS SCUM. HIS WIFE WAS PREGNANT AND HE TOLD HER HE WANTED OTHER WOMEN AND TO DEAL WITH IT. SHE LEFT HIM TOO, CAUSE THATS WHEN I MET HIM. HE STARTED ON MYSPACE TELLING ME HE WAS LOOKING FOR FRIENDS AND LOOKED AT MY PROFILE AND CALLED ME BEAUTIFUL. WELL HE WENT DOWN TO VISIT HIS WIFE BECAUSE THE REMAINED MARRIED AND STILL ARE TO DATE, THEN DECIDED TO PROMISE HER EVERYTHING I GUESS CAUSE SHE CAME BACK TO HIM. CRAZY HUH? SHES GORGEOUS AND COULD GET OTHERS. WELL I THINK THEY ONLY BEEN BACK TOGETHER NOW FOR A MONTH AND HES BACK TO HIS OLD WAYS.MIND YOU THERE ARE A 2 MONTH OLD AND I THINK A 7 YEAR OLD FROM ANOTHER MARRIAGE OF HIS. I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN TO ANYONE THAT THIS GUY REALLY IS LOWER THAN DIRT. HE DESERVES TO BE ALONE!!! NO WOMEN DESERVES WHAT HE DOES TO THEM. I LEARNED THE HARD WAY. SO LADIES BEWARE OF THIS ARMY MAN. PLAY AT YOUR OWN RISK, JUST KNOW THERE ARE TWO BABY MOMMAS YOU WILL BE DEALING WITH NOW. DONT BECOME A THIRD. DONT FALL FOR THE WHOLE MYSPACE THING EITHER YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE HE SENDS THAT MESSAGE TOO. IM SURE HE COPYS AND PASTES TO JUST ABOUT EVERY FEMALE IN COLORADO!!! THIS GUY IS TRASH.
> :0
> *


PIMPIN IS EASY!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

DANG.... EVERYONE ONE IS READING IT NOW, NO ONE TALKING...
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 08:41 AM~9708897
> *WHAT'S THE WORD BIG B?
> *


JUST CHILLIN :biggrin: LAUGHING AT YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

DID YOU ALL READ THE COMMENTS THESE DUMB BIATCHES LEFT ONE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

oh yeah if some of his guy friends read this yall might want to check your women! its sad but yeah! good friend huh? :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 16 2008, 10:15 AM~9709174
> *JUST CHILLIN :biggrin: LAUGHING AT YOU GUYS :biggrin:
> *


WE SOME FOOLS, HUH. NO ONE WORKS AROUND HERE, BUT WE ALL HAVE SHOW CARS :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:13 AM~9709163
> *DANG.... EVERYONE ONE IS READING IT NOW,  NO ONE TALKING...
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 09:16 AM~9709189
> *WE SOME FOOLS, HUH. NO ONE WORKS AROUND HERE, BUT WE ALL HAVE SHOW CARS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9709185
> *oh yeah if some of his guy friends read this yall might want to check your women! its sad but yeah! good friend huh? :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: DID I MISS SOMETHING


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HEFE.... YOU STILL WANT TO CALL BULL SHIT... :cheesy: 
LIKE I SAID I DONT LIE WHEN IT COMES TO PUSSY... IM ALL OVER THAT 
..........PIMPIN IS EASY..........


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

2 MUCH BABY MAMMA DRAMA!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:05 AM~9709101
> *SO YOU CAN'T HANG OUT WITH THE ROLLERZ ANYMORE?
> *


Ill be back


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9709185
> *oh yeah if some of his guy friends read this yall might want to check your women! its sad but yeah! good friend huh? :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


I DONT MESS WITH MY HOMIES GIRLS, THATS NOT IN THE PLAYERS MANUAL ...BUT IF I DONT LIKE YOU OR KNOW YOU AND YOUR GIRL IS DOWN THAN ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:18 AM~9709202
> *:dunno: DID I MISS SOMETHING
> *


THATS A QUOTE FROM ONE OF HIS WIFES?? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:06 AM~9709106
> *THOUGHT YOU FELL BACK ASLEEP.
> *



OH I WAS EBAY LOOKIN FOR PARTS


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:18 AM~9709202
> *:dunno: DID I MISS SOMETHING
> *


THATS A QUOTE FROM ONE OF HIS WIFES?? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9709185
> *oh yeah if some of his guy friends read this yall might want to check your women! its sad but yeah! good friend huh? :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


I DONT MESS WITH MY HOMIES GIRLS, THATS NOT IN THE PLAYERS MANUAL ...BUT IF I DONT LIKE YOU OR KNOW YOU AND YOUR GIRL IS DOWN THAN ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:06 AM~9709106
> *THOUGHT YOU FELL BACK ASLEEP.
> *



I WAS ON EBAY LOOKIN FOR PARTS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

DANG ITS 1030AM ALREADY WELL I GUESS IM NOT GOING TO WORK TODAY,
IM SURE THE COUNTRY IS SAFE IN THE OTHER SOLDIERS HANDS IF I TAKE A DAY OFF, THEY WONT MIND :cheesy: 
HEY FE.... IM GOING TO HEAD TO THE SHOP IN A LITTLE BIT.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 AM~9709268
> *DANG ITS  1030AM  ALREADY WELL I GUESS IM NOT GOING TO WORK TODAY,
> IM SURE THE COUNTRY IS SAFE IN THE OTHER SOLDIERS HANDS IF I TAKE A DAY OFF, THEY WONT MIND    :cheesy:
> HEY FE....  IM GOING TO HEAD TO THE SHOP IN A LITTLE BIT.
> *


You said that shit an hour ago


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 10:29 AM~9709283
> *You said that shit an hour ago
> *


FE IS NOT WORKN EITHER, HE IS PACKING 4 A ROAD TRIP.. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:30 AM~9709294
> *FE IS NOT WORKN EITHER, HE IS PACKING 4 A ROAD TRIP.. :biggrin:
> *


Hel Yeah hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 10:29 AM~9709283
> *You said that shit an hour ago
> *


I KNOW, I KNOW... IT MIGHT TAKE ANOTHER HOUR TO GET THERE CAUSE IM STOPIN TO GET FOOD, YOU WANT ANYTHING... 

AND NO THEY DONT HAVE TUBE STEAK SMOOTHERED IN UNDERWEAR...
STOP ASKING...









J/K BRO :biggrin: LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 11:33 AM~9709314
> *I KNOW, I KNOW... IT MIGHT TAKE ANOTHER HOUR TO GET THERE CAUSE IM STOPIN TO GET FOOD,  YOU WANT ANYTHING...
> 
> AND NO THEY DONT HAVE TUBE STEAK SMOOTHERED IN UNDERWEAR...
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TONE WHAT DO YOU HAVE GOIN ON TODAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WELL I'M OUT *******, MY BOSS IS IN TOWN FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS, SO I GOTTA PUT MY WHIT MAN SUIT ON DO THE DEW :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:31 AM~9709301
> *Hel Yeah hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO YOU STILL BOUNCIN ON FRIDAY AND COMING BACK ON SATURDAY?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM TAKING OFF FAM... IM HEADING TO FELIX SHOP,
LATERZ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:38 AM~9709341
> *WELL I'M OUT *******, MY BOSS IS IN TOWN FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS, SO I GOTTA PUT MY WHIT MAN SUIT ON DO THE DEW :biggrin:
> *



PEACE OUT BUDDY DONT WORK TO HARD


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

CIP DAWG, IM GOING TO BE CALLIN YOU IN A FEW BRO...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 10:40 AM~9709349
> *SO YOU STILL BOUNCIN ON FRIDAY AND COMING BACK ON SATURDAY?
> *


Just talked to Chad, he said that we can post up at his pad for Sat night.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Later Prez, keep Kev in check


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:41 AM~9709362
> *Just talked to Chad, he said that we can post up at his pad for Sat night.
> *



OR JUST GRAB A HOTEL :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:35 AM~9709321
> *WHAT UP TONE WHAT DO YOU HAVE GOIN ON TODAY
> *


AINT DOIN NOTHIN BUT STAYN WARM...N U?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 11:44 AM~9709381
> *AINT DOIN NOTHIN BUT STAYN WARM...N U?
> *



JUST CHILLEN GONNA RUN WITH MY MOM TO THE DOC HERE IN A WHILE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:46 AM~9709394
> *JUST CHILLEN GONNA RUN WITH MY MOM TO THE DOC HERE IN  A WHILE
> *


COO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 11:46 AM~9709396
> *COO
> *



YUP THIS WEATHER SUCKS


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:44 AM~9709381
> *AINT DOIN NOTHIN BUT STAYN WARM...N U?
> *


Stayin warm, Regina didn't have to work either. J/K


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 10:50 AM~9709421
> *Stayin warm, Regina didn't have to work either. J/K
> *


HELL YEA SHE DOES...SHE HAS BILLS 2 PAY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:41 AM~9709362
> *Just talked to Chad, he said that we can post up at his pad for Sat night.
> *


WISH I COULD GO, BUT FUNDS ARE A LITTLE SHORT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 16 2008, 10:51 AM~9709430
> *HELL YEA SHE DOES...SHE HAS BILLS 2 PAY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP GUY


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 10:52 AM~9709437
> *WISH I COULD GO, BUT FUNDS ARE A LITTLE SHORT RIGHT NOW!
> *


Not just the funds. :0 J/K hito


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 16 2008, 10:54 AM~9709456
> *WHAT UP GUY
> *


Sup homie, what you been up to?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:54 AM~9709459
> *Not just the funds. :0 J/K hito
> *


AM I GONNA HAVE TO POST A PIC TO PROVE YOU AINT TALLER THEN ME?!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST WORK ALL THE TIME AND


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:56 AM~9709475
> *AM I GONNA HAVE TO POST A PIC TO PROVE YOU AINT TALLER THEN ME?!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





THATS A GOOD ONE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 10:56 AM~9709475
> *AM I GONNA HAVE TO POST A PIC TO PROVE YOU AINT TALLER THEN ME?!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


half inch *****. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709491
> *half inch *****.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709491
> *half inch *****.  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE A 1/4! DIDNT WE HAVE THIS ARGUEMENT ALREADY! :angry: 
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9709520
> *MAYBE A 1/4!  DIDNT WE HAVE THIS ARGUEMENT ALREADY! :angry:
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


OK you got me :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

alright homies im out . see yall later..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHERE THE FUCK DID EVERYBODY GO! :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:09 PM~9709594
> *WHERE THE FUCK DID EVERYBODY GO! :dunno:
> *



I GUESS TO WORK


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:56 AM~9708510
> *THUGG PASSION, 85_regal_ryda, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> YOU MISSING UR CAR YET? :cheesy:
> *


NAH, NOT YET, CAUSE ITS STILL HERE.....I WILL BY SUNDAY THOUGH     :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 11:22 AM~9709687
> *NAH, NOT YET, CAUSE ITS STILL HERE.....I WILL BY SUNDAY THOUGH          :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sup Chad :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OH SHIT EVERYBODY TOOK A BREAK FOR LUNCH BUT I SEE THEY ARE COMIN BACK


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 15 2008, 11:48 PM~9706726
> *whats good homie how u been
> *



Ive been cool homeboy and you??


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 01:24 PM~9709712
> *sup Chad :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup bRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 12:42 PM~9709369
> *OR JUST GRAB A HOTEL :biggrin:
> *


hell nah bRO, how am i gonna make a bROther get a hotel when i got room? Then i wouldn't really be a Roller then would I???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 12:49 PM~9709939
> *hell nah bRO, how am i gonna make a bROther get a hotel when i got room?  Then i wouldn't really be a Roller then would I???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANX BRO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2008, 01:51 PM~9709951
> *THANX BRO
> *


shit it aint no problem homie...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

OH SHIT! IVAN-HOE IS IN THE HOUSE! WHAT UP


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up cipie, and roy i got to go back to work now just taking a quick lunch.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 16 2008, 12:25 PM~9710184
> *Whats up cipie, and roy i got to go back to work now just taking a quick lunch.
> *


Take it easy Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll have those prices for you tonight Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fe you get that plater?He gave you a helluva price on that thing


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NOW THIS IS A CRAZY PIC!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 12:32 PM~9710244
> *What up Fe you get that plater?He gave you a helluva price on that thing
> *


What up ROy, supposed to go to his pad in a little bit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (14 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: PROPER DOS
Damn lotta visitors,Register and join the chat :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm you guys were busy today.


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 01:40 PM~9710298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro. Is that Juan? How things been in P-town? I miss chillin in Colorado.


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 01:22 PM~9710162
> *OH SHIT! IVAN-HOE IS IN THE HOUSE!  WHAT UP
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP CIP!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THE WORD MUST HAVE GOT OUT! EVERYBODYS GETTIN IN HERE TO CHECK SHIT OUT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 06:38 PM~9713286
> *THE WORD MUST HAVE GOT OUT! EVERYBODYS GETTIN IN HERE TO CHECK SHIT OUT!
> *


What word? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ooooh this word








:worship:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:46 PM~9713338
> *ooooh this word
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy ass ROy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You get that Gold plater Fe?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:48 PM~9713362
> *You get that Gold plater Fe?
> *


Tomorrow, I couldn't get out today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 06:50 PM~9713384
> *Tomorrow, I couldn't get out today.
> *


Shit I better get over there and get it tonight
 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

kind of slow in here tonight :dunno:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:52 PM~9713395
> *Shit I better get over there and get it tonight
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 16 2008, 08:52 PM~9713404
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


READY FRO MY BROTHERS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0     










FEEL FREE TO ADD TO IT WHEN YOU GUYS GET HERE.....


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 09:04 PM~9714559
> *READY FRO MY BROTHERS....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE HELL OF A INVITE, ILL MAKE SURE NOT TO BE RUDE AND I WILL DRINK THOSE bRO... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 11:15 PM~9714711
> *THATS ONE HELL OF A INVITE,  ILL MAKE SURE NOT TO BE RUDE AND I WILL DRINK THOSE  bRO... :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU ONE OF THE GUYS COMIN WITH FE????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up fes whats up co


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up fes whats up co


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up fes whats up co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 16 2008, 10:48 PM~9715054
> *whats up fes whats up co
> *


Whut Up Rich!!! Damn I read it the 1st time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 09:18 PM~9714757
> *ARE YOU ONE OF THE GUYS COMIN WITH FE????
> *


YA. IM GOING DOWN WITH FE... WE GOING TO PARTY WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO, FINALLY OFF WORK :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 09:04 PM~9714559
> *READY FRO MY BROTHERS....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


AHH SHIT TOO BAD HALF YOU ******* GOING DRINK LIKE GIRLZ :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 12:01 AM~9715202
> *YA.  IM GOING DOWN WITH FE...  WE GOING TO PARTY WITH YOU GUYS
> *


COOOOOLLLLLL...... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 12:15 AM~9715322
> *AHH SHIT TOO BAD HALF YOU ******* GOING DRINK LIKE GIRLZ :0
> *


THIS ***** HERE......





HEY BRO YOUR DEFINATELY WELCOME TO COME AND "SHOW US HOW TO DO IT"...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

waddup everyone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 10:23 PM~9715382
> *THIS ***** HERE......
> HEY BRO YOUR DEFINATELY WELCOME TO COME AND "SHOW US HOW TO DO IT"...... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


OH I'LL SHOW U HOMIE.  THIS IS SEAN (ROLLERZONLY 719)GLAD TO SEE WE GOT TO TAKE THE CAR OFF UR HANDS. I JUST SOLD TURN N HEADZ, FE GOT LUCKY BY JUST A FEW DAYS  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:25 PM~9715414
> *waddup everyone
> *


SUP ******, YOU READY FOR THE BIG BOSS TOMORROW?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP, HEFE. KDAWG, CHRIS, 85_REGAL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:27 PM~9715428
> *SUP ******, YOU READY FOR THE BIG BOSS TOMORROW?
> *


yep yep
hopefully he is in a good mood after tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:26 PM~9715420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIDN'T HE SELL THAT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 PM~9715438
> *WHATS UP, HEFE. KDAWG, CHRIS,  85_REGAL
> *


Q~VO PIMP!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 16 2008, 11:27 PM~9715438
> *WHATS UP, HEFE. KDAWG, CHRIS,  85_REGAL
> *


waddup lando


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 PM~9715439
> *yep yep
> hopefully he is in a good mood after tonight
> 
> *


HE AUGHT TO BE WITH THOSE TRIPPLE D'S :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:28 PM~9715447
> *Q~VO PIMP!
> *


JUST RELAXIN AT THE CRIB


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 PM~9715439
> *yep yep
> hopefully he is in a good mood after tonight
> 
> *


DOUBLE POST


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:30 PM~9715465
> *HE AUGHT TO BE WITH THOSE TRIPPLE D'S :biggrin:
> *


thats what i am hoping
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah he sold it just showing someone something on it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:32 PM~9715480
> *Yeah he sold it just showing someone something on it
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?Riders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 10:32 PM~9715480
> *Yeah he sold it just showing someone something on it
> *


WELL EITHER WAY THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS SICK!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:34 PM~9715499
> *Whats up?Riders
> *


WHAT.S GOOD JOE?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:34 PM~9715499
> *Whats up?Riders
> *


WHATS UP JOE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:35 PM~9715509
> *WHAT.S GOOD JOE?
> *


Nothing just slowing down for the night.Whats up with you?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats cool ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:38 PM~9715538
> *Thats cool ROY.
> *


May not have to pay for shipping if you can wait like 2-3 weeks  
Unless you want it now


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 16 2008, 11:39 PM~9715548
> *May not have to pay for shipping if you can wait like 2-3 weeks
> Unless you want it now
> *


When ever its all good.Im not going anywhere.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:41 PM~9715574
> *When ever its all good.Im not going anywhere.
> *


I'll have more info tomorrow


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WTF ROY


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9710404


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD CIP DAWG?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP GUY HOW WAS THE DAY FOR U


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

When's the first major show of the year in colorado?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 16 2008, 10:49 PM~9715646
> *When's the first major show of the year in colorado?
> *


END OF JUNE :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:47 PM~9715617
> *WHAT'S GOOD CIP DAWG?
> *


i was gonna wait to see how long it would take for you to answer yourself!
:roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:51 PM~9715667
> *END OF JUNE :angry:
> *



Damn, that far away? where's it at, pueblo?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 16 2008, 10:53 PM~9715720
> *Damn, that far away? where's it at, pueblo?
> *


LRM TOUR IN DENVER


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT CIP


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:56 PM~9715744
> *LRM TOUR IN DENVER
> *



Oh yeah, but I mean besides that. Isn't there a big show in pueblo?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 10:52 PM~9715679
> *i was gonna wait to see how long it would take for you to answer yourself!
> :roflmao:
> *


GOTZ JOKES, HUH? WE'LL SEE WHO IS LAUGHING AT THE RO ROOKIE HAZING PARTY :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 16 2008, 10:56 PM~9715753
> *Oh yeah, but I mean besides that. Isn't there a big show in pueblo?
> *


IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:42 PM~9715585
> *WTF ROY
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9710404
> *


I think Roy is crazy. :angry: just playing :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 16 2008, 10:58 PM~9715773
> *I think Roy is crazy. :angry: just playing  :cheesy:
> *


GAVE UP BEFORE HE EVEN STARTED


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP SHAWN


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:58 PM~9715781
> *GAVE UP BEFORE HE EVEN STARTED
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 16 2008, 10:58 PM~9715783
> *WHAT UP SHAWN
> *


CHILL'N HOMIE, WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU UCE?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

what up john! isnt it past your bedtime?! hey you spelled SEAN wrong! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:01 PM~9715817
> *what up john! isnt it past your bedtime?! hey you spelled SEAN wrong! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HEY JOE, WHEN IS REUBEN GONNA GET ON LIL?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

MY BAD CIP IT BEEN A LONG DAY FOR ME GUY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 12:03 AM~9715842
> *MY BAD CIP IT BEEN A LONG DAY FOR ME GUY
> *


ok guy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ITS IN TOUGH TIMES WHEN YOU FIND OUT WHO YOUR TRUE FRIENDS ARE!!!FUCK THE HATERZ AND SNITCHES!

SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT YOUR PEEPS LIKE THAT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 12:04 AM~9715854
> *ITS IN TOUGH TIMES WHEN YOU FIND OUT WHO YOUR TRUE FRIENDS ARE!!!FUCK THE HATERZ AND SNITCHES!
> 
> SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT YOUR PEEPS LIKE THAT
> *


 :uh: DAMN YOU GET ONE OF THESE TOO!
:twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:06 PM~9715870
> *:uh: DAMN YOU GET ONE OF THESE TOO!
> :twak:
> *


SORRY GUY!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 16 2008, 10:57 PM~9715770
> *IN SEPTEMBER
> *



Damn, okay....whens the earliest where alot of clean rides show, doesnt have to be a major show. Just a good show with some clean traditional rides. Picninc, BBQ, anything.....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM OUT LADIES! DONT FORGET TO DREAM BOUT ME! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 16 2008, 11:19 PM~9715999
> *Damn, okay....whens the earliest where alot of clean rides show, doesnt have to be a major show. Just a good show with some clean traditional rides. Picninc, BBQ, anything.....
> *


CINCO DE MAYO SHOW IN COLORADO SPRINGS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 12:03 AM~9715840
> *HEY JOE, WHEN IS REUBEN GONNA GET ON LIL?
> *


I think he has an account but I dont know his name.Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 17 2008, 06:24 AM~9717296
> *I think he has an account but I dont know his name.Your guess is as good as mine.
> *


THAT'S COOL, I MISS TALKING TO HIM, HE'S REAL GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO







EVERYONE MUST BE WORKING TODAY, SO I BETTER GET MY ASS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up buddy? its -5 outside


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2008, 08:45 AM~9717780
> *what up buddy? its -5 outside
> *


That's fucking cold


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! :biggrin: Just got off work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 10:32 AM~9718105
> *That's fucking cold
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 11:49 AM~9718655
> *:yessad:
> *


Whats up Roy, im stuck at work in the computer, it's going to be a long day and night. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 11:57 AM~9718690
> *Whats up Roy, im stuck at work in the computer, it's going to be a long day and night. :angry:
> *


What up big Paul,bout to go out and register at pikes peak work force


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 12:08 PM~9718771
> *What up big Paul,bout to go out and register at pikes peak work force
> *


Damn


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO RIDERS...WELL I MADE IT HOME TO CALIFAS AND ILL BE PICKING UP MY TRE TODAY....ITS NICE OUT HERE ABOUT 78 DEGREES ALL DAY. MY CARNAL TOLD ME HOW COLD IT IS OUT THAT WAY...LARRY I RECIEVED YOUR PM HOMIE SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER DOG.....ROY ILL CALL YOU SOME TIME TODAY HOMIE!!!!WELL COLORADO ILL HAVE SOME PICS COMMING SOON ON THE ACTION DOWN HERE IN CALIFAS......


CHUCKS 
GOODTIMES CC RIDER FO LIFE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 17 2008, 12:30 PM~9718887
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO RIDERS...WELL I MADE IT HOME TO CALIFAS AND ILL BE PICKING UP MY TRE TODAY....ITS NICE OUT HERE ABOUT 78 DEGREES ALL DAY.  MY CARNAL TOLD ME HOW COLD IT IS OUT THAT WAY...LARRY I RECIEVED YOUR PM HOMIE SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER DOG.....ROY ILL CALL YOU SOME TIME TODAY HOMIE!!!!WELL COLORADO ILL HAVE SOME PICS COMMING SOON ON THE ACTION DOWN HERE IN CALIFAS......
> CHUCKS
> GOODTIMES CC RIDER FO LIFE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CHUCK......................Bring me some Tacos :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 12:34 PM~9718906
> *CHUCK......................Bring me some Tacos :biggrin:
> *


*FO SHO..............* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP LANDO. YOU BOUNCIN TO TEXAS TOO?!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up cipie whats good


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP FIRMEX! WHAT PART OF CO. YOU FROM HOMIE?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Sean!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 17 2008, 01:04 PM~9719083
> *WHAT UP LANDO. YOU BOUNCIN TO TEXAS TOO?!
> *


CIPI... YA I ROLLIN TO TX. WITH FE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito,damn you been on longer than me....you trying to steal my job? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

roy where did your car go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2008, 05:35 PM~9721136
> *roy where did your car go
> *


Going to Japan


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDY


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 05:36 PM~9721155
> *Going to Japan
> *



:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 06:36 PM~9721155
> *Going to Japan
> *




are you sure it aint goin to china


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 17 2008, 06:38 PM~9721170
> *BUDDY
> *



what up lil *****


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU DOIN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 17 2008, 06:42 PM~9721215
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOIN
> *



goin for a hair cut


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SOLD IT HUH ROY?! DAMN YOU EVEN GOT THE THREAD REMOVED! MUST BE TOP SECRET!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn I wanted to get some shots of that car :angry:

....but congrats on the sale!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... BRB HAVE TO CATCH UP ON PAGES


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, GUESS NOTHING GOING ON IN HERE...LOL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 07:24 PM~9721595
> *OK, GUESS NOTHING GOING ON IN HERE...LOL
> *


IM HERE LONDO! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh shit is that Alex


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

5 Members: Switchmaster, cold hard cash, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, *wickedwayz*, ROLLERZ96SS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 17 2008, 06:28 PM~9721631
> *IM HERE LONDO! :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO, IM STILL WORKIN ON THE PROJECT FOR YOU... I GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP... PIMPS (ROLLERZ)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm just bullshiting...car is still here,I musta bumped my damn head yesterday for trying to sell it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wicked Ways nice to see you on LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Fe you get that today?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 06:39 PM~9721714
> *I'm just bullshiting...car is still here,I musta bumped my damn head yesterday for trying to sell it
> *


 :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 06:41 PM~9721734
> *Sup Fe you get that today?
> *


Not yet, I had to fix my Escalade today and get it ready to go to Texas. I broke that shit a clouple of weeks ago. I am going to get with him before I leave.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ? WHAT UP CO?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP FE?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 17 2008, 06:57 PM~9721864
> *WHAT UP FE?
> *


Wassup?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU DOING *****?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ivan that thing will take 2 weeks to be done


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 17 2008, 07:04 PM~9721938
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING *****?
> *


Watching my kids play air hockey


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up fe


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

jay are you goin tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 06:39 PM~9721714
> *I'm just bullshiting...car is still here,I musta bumped my damn head yesterday for trying to sell it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 17 2008, 06:55 PM~9721849
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ? WHAT UP CO?
> *


WHAT'S GOOD ******? WHEN IS UR RIDE GONNA BE DONE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*, PROPER DOS

WHAT'S GOOD TRADITIONS KK?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, GOODTIMER?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:10 PM~9722547
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD TRADITIONS KK?
> *


not much just waiting for this road trip and chillen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 08:11 PM~9722557
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, Rich TKK</span>
> just looking back on the beginning pages getting that motivation up *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:14 PM~9722588
> *What up Sean ...what up Rich TKK
> just looking back on the beginning pages getting that motivation up
> *


HOW YOU GONNA LOSE MOTIVATION? YOU JUST GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO TAKE OVER YOUR CHAPTER, YOU HAVE THE BADDEST DEUCE IN COLORADO, AND SHOWTIME IS AROUND THE CORNER, THAT'S A LOT OF MOTIVATION!

I KNOW PRIORITIES CHANGE WITH NO JOB HOMIE, BUT YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING HOMIE, HAVE FAITH, AND BELIEVE THAT GOD WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.  

THAT'S REAL TALK!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

shit roy u want motavation look at my impala and then you wont need any :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722657
> *shit roy u want motavation look at my impala and then you wont need  any  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


FUCKING RITCHIE YOU CRACK ME UP!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9722682
> *FUCKING RITCHIE YOU CRACK ME UP!
> *


whys that sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722654
> *HOW YOU GONNA LOSE MOTIVATION? YOU JUST GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO TAKE OVER YOUR CHAPTER, YOU HAVE THE BADDEST DEUCE IN COLORADO, AND SHOWTIME IS AROUND THE CORNER, THAT'S A LOT OF MOTIVATION!
> 
> I KNOW PRIORITIES CHANGE WITH NO JOB HOMIE, BUT YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING HOMIE, HAVE FAITH, AND BELIEVE THAT GOD WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.
> ...


Never lost any motivation dog just trying to up it 2-3X this year,the times come to step it up and put Colorado on the map.
I appreciate the words though  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722657
> *shit roy u want motavation look at my impala and then you wont need  any  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:24 PM~9722693
> *Never lost any motivation dog just trying to up it 2-3X this year,the times come to step it up and put Colorado on the map.
> I appreciate the words though   :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU HOMIE.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:26 PM~9722722
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie my impala is in 4 different places


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 08:27 PM~9722730
> *I GUESS I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU HOMIE.
> *


It's good homie , I aint no quiter  :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:32 PM~9722791
> *It's good homie , I aint no quiter   :biggrin:
> *


i was about to fly up there and slap u in back of your head ese :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The Colorado Chapter has came a long way and is probably half way to where it should be.We have solid members which make up a solid base, which will grow into the Chapter it was meant to be.
By no means are we even considering stopping the motivation...............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 17 2008, 08:37 PM~9722849
> *i was about to fly up there and slap u in back of your head ese :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What up Focker,you get your Richard Simmons on?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:40 PM~9722884
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What up Focker,you get your Richard Simmons on?
> *


u know it homie.. im comming to pump u up hahahahaha....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:38 PM~9722862
> *The Colorado Chapter has came a long way and is probably half way to where it should be.We have solid members which make up a solid base, which will grow into the Chapter it was meant to be.
> By no means are we even considering stopping the motivation...............
> *


Shit we're trying to catch up to your ballin ass Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:38 PM~9722862
> *The Colorado Chapter has came a long way and is probably half way to where it should be.We have solid members which make up a solid base, which will grow into the Chapter it was meant to be.
> By no means are we even considering stopping the motivation...............
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:46 PM~9722943
> *Shit we're trying to catch up to your ballin ass Sean
> *


I WISH HOMIE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty, TRADITIONS 79 65

WELL, WE ARE UP TO 6!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ........... SENSEI IS IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE...
WHAT UP COLO RIDERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody Pre-reg for Denver yet?
I know it's early...just wondering...I was thinking of Pre-registering early so I can have a chance in hell to be inside....to hell with all that rain


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:51 PM~9722995
> *Anybody Pre-reg for Denver yet?
> I know it's early...just wondering...I was thinking of Pre-registering early so I can have a chance in hell to be inside....to hell with all that rain
> *


 RITCHIE HAS A BETTER CHANCE OF GETTIN LAID BY A HOT CHICK THAN YOU WOULD TO BE INSIDE THIS YEAR...


LOL SORRY RITCHIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:50 PM~9722985
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ........... SENSEI  IS IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE...
> WHAT UP COLO  RIDERZ
> *


What up pimp


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hell no not yet waiting to see hopefully i will be ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:52 PM~9723010
> *RITCHIE HAS A BETTER CHANCE OF GETTIN LAID BY A HOT CHICK THAN YOU WOULD TO BE INSIDE THIS YEAR...
> LOL  SORRY RITCHIE :biggrin:
> *


Damn clowned us both at once huh?
I see how it is


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey sean did Eric say anything after you guys left?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:52 PM~9723010
> *RITCHIE HAS A BETTER CHANCE OF GETTIN LAID BY A HOT CHICK THAN YOU WOULD TO BE INSIDE THIS YEAR...
> LOL  SORRY RITCHIE :biggrin:
> *


you fucker thanks alot but i think i got the deal going on the* REDS *stuff


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9723025
> *Damn clowned us both at once huh?
> I see how it is
> *


SORRY BRO.. YOU LEFT IT RIGHT OPEN


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 08:54 PM~9723035
> *you fucker thanks alot but i think i got the deal going on the REDS stuff
> *


IF YOU GOT THAT GOING BRO I WILL OWE YOU BIG TIME ... NOTHING SEXUAL BUT I WILL OWE YOU


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:59 PM~9723079
> *IF YOU GOT THAT GOING BRO I  WILL OWE YOU BIG TIME ...  NOTHING SEXUAL BUT I WILL OWE YOU
> *


I WILL GET IT HANDLED SOON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9723026
> *Hey sean did Eric say anything after you guys left?
> *


YEAH, IT WAS ALL POSITIVE, YOU DID GOOD BRO. I'LL DISCUSS IT WITH YOU L8ER!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS+Jan 17 2008, 08:59 PM~9723079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS SOUND GAY, COME OUT OF THE CLOSET ALREADY! :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 09:00 PM~9723086
> *I WILL GET IT HANDLED SOON
> *


IF YOU DO CALL ME I DONT CARE WHAT TIME IT IS, CALL ME DAMIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLERZ96SS, PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, CJ


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:02 PM~9723105
> *YOU GUYS SOUND GAY, COME OUT OF THE CLOSET ALREADY!  :0
> *


WELL I WILL SPILL IT LANDO YOU CAR WILL BE LIFTED SOON SO FOOLS DONT THINK UR GAY U KNOW


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:02 PM~9723105
> *YOU GUYS SOUND GAY, COME OUT OF THE CLOSET ALREADY!  :0
> *


YOU FIRST HEFE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 09:03 PM~9723120
> *WELL I WILL SPILL IT LANDO YOU CAR WILL BE LIFTED SOON SO FOOLS DONT THINK UR GAY U KNOW
> *


Any pics of the car?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:03 PM~9723123
> *YOU FIRST HEFE
> *


 hno:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:04 PM~9723135
> *hno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 09:03 PM~9723120
> *WELL I WILL SPILL IT LANDO YOU CAR WILL BE LIFTED SOON SO FOOLS DONT THINK UR GAY U KNOW
> *


WELL IM GLAD YOU TELLIN EVERYONE IM NOT GAY.............. BUT YOU SHOULD TELL EVERYONE THAT YOU ARE, BUT I THINK EVERYONE ALREADYS KNOWS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 17 2008, 09:06 PM~9723149
> *sup roy?
> *


Getting ready for another season homie,hows the baby?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

greenmerc77, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZ96SS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Sinful53, curiousdos

*THIS IS MORE LIKE IT!

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9723173
> *Whats going on COLORADO
> *


What up Paulito,how you doing tonight homie


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

babys good gettin big runnin round always grabbin things


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

K DAWG YOU CHANGE THAT EMAIL ADDY YET?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

damn Rich you still going to hook Orlando up after he rolled on you that many times? :0 
what up everyone?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup paulito?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:10 PM~9723201
> *K DAWG YOU CHANGE THAT EMAIL ADDY YET?
> *


bout to right now


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9723185
> *What up Paulito,how you doing tonight homie
> *


chilling at work homie, it's going to be a long night


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

was that my brother on here earlier, does anyone know? or was that one of his members?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 17 2008, 09:10 PM~9723198
> *babys good gettin big runnin round always grabbin things
> *


I bet homie,that's good.How's Jasmine and Desire doing?Tell them I said hello


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 17 2008, 09:11 PM~9723215
> *sup paulito?
> *


what's up CJ, how's the family?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 10:11 PM~9723208
> *damn Rich you still going to hook Orlando up after he rolled on you that many times? :0
> what up everyone?
> *


I GUESS SO HE KEEPS IT UP AND I TWONT GO BACK TOGETHER :tears: :burn: :burn:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 09:11 PM~9723218
> *bout to right now
> *


YEAH I'M GETTING PM EMAILS, WITH NO PM'S, SO IT MUST BE YOU GETTING THEM


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

were all good just waiting for this damn weather to change so we can cruise harley and the 53


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:12 PM~9723222
> *chilling at work homie, it's going to be a long night
> *


That sucks....shit at least you get to be online


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 17 2008, 09:13 PM~9723243
> *I GUESS SO  HE KEEPS IT UP AND I TWONT GO BACK TOGETHER  :tears:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


LOL... THATS FUCKED UP BRO... LOL


HEY I ADDED THAT VIDEO THAT YOU AND FELIX GOT...
TRU HOMIES...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 10:12 PM~9723232
> *was that my brother on here earlier, does anyone know? or was that one of his members?
> *


NOT SURE WHO EVER DIDNT SAY ANY THING


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:14 PM~9723259
> *That sucks....shit at least you get to be online
> *


yeah, got a tv too but this shit sucks. I want some fucking tacos.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 17 2008, 10:15 PM~9723262
> *LOL... THATS FUCKED UP BRO...  LOL
> HEY I ADDED THAT VIDEO THAT YOU AND FELIX GOT...
> TRU HOMIES...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:16 PM~9723271
> *yeah, got a tv too but this shit sucks. I want some fucking tacos.
> *


Order Pizza :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy and Orlando? what up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:18 PM~9723296
> *Order Pizza :biggrin:
> *


PIZZA DON'T TASTE LIKE TACOS!

:twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9723310
> *what up Roy and Orlando? what up Sean?
> *


WHAT'S GOOD TRADITIONS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9723310
> *what up Roy and Orlando? what up Sean?
> *


What up Chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZ_47*, curiousdos, Sinful53, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77

YOU ALL COOLED DOWN ******? YOU WAS READY TO ROLL SOME ******* UP, HUH? HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9723310
> *what up Roy and Orlando? what up Sean?
> *


WHATS UP bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:21 PM~9723341
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, curiousdos, Sinful53, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77
> 
> YOU ALL COOLED DOWN ******? YOU WAS READY TO ROLL SOME ******* UP, HUH? HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:21 PM~9723341
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, curiousdos, Sinful53, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77
> 
> YOU ALL COOLED DOWN ******? YOU WAS READY TO ROLL SOME ******* UP, HUH? HAHA :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT THA BROTHERS WERE CALLIN 4 BACK UP. :buttkick: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:18 PM~9723296
> *Order Pizza :biggrin:
> *


I just did :biggrin: that BFD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9723361
> *I THOUGHT THA BROTHERS WERE CALLIN 4 BACK UP. :buttkick:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


NAH, JUST A MISUNDERSTANDING. :biggrin:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

alright im out gonna crash out early gotta do the work thing tomorrow


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Sean, someone asked you earlier if there is going to be a big gathering or show or something up here. i hope nobody forgets that we are going to have a big get together around May 18th. TRADITIONS and WICKED WAYZ for all the clubs and solo ridaz. like a picnic, no show (no competition) just chillin'


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:24 PM~9723371
> *I just did  :biggrin: that BFD
> *


BFD?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9723312
> *PIZZA DON'T TASTE LIKE TACOS!
> 
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


HEY PIZZA HUT HAS TACO PIZZA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jan 17 2008, 09:24 PM~9723376
> *alright im out gonna crash out early gotta do the work thing tomorrow
> *


Take it easy Cj


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:25 PM~9723379
> *hey Sean, someone asked you earlier if there is going to be a big gathering or show or something up here. i hope nobody forgets that we are going to have a big get together around May 18th. TRADITIONS and WICKED WAYZ for all the clubs and solo ridaz. like a picnic, no show (no competition) just chillin'
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:25 PM~9723379
> *hey Sean, someone asked you earlier if there is going to be a big gathering or show or something up here. i hope nobody forgets that we are going to have a big get together around May 18th. TRADITIONS and WICKED WAYZ for all the clubs and solo ridaz. like a picnic, no show (no competition) just chillin'
> *


I APOLOGIZE HOMIE, BUT YOU ******* GOTTA KEEP THAT ALIVE. BUMP THAT SHIT EVERY SO OFTEN TO REMIND US.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:25 PM~9723383
> *BFD?
> *


yeah its some Big Fucking Deal from dominos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:27 PM~9723407
> *yeah its some Big Fucking Deal from dominos
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i plan on it. i just set up the location yesterday  we will have flyers and we will be posting up a lot more info real soon. hopefully we can get everyone together for that day. cars, families, friends y TODOS!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 17 2008, 09:27 PM~9723407
> *yeah its some Big Fucking Deal from dominos
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:29 PM~9723425
> *i plan on it. i just set up the location yesterday   we will have flyers and we will be posting up a lot more info real soon. hopefully we can get everyone together for that day. cars, families, friends y TODOS!!
> *


STRIPPERS TOO :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:29 PM~9723425
> *i plan on it. i just set up the location yesterday   we will have flyers and we will be posting up a lot more info real soon. hopefully we can get everyone together for that day. cars, families, friends y TODOS!!
> *


GOODTIMES will be there to support


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no, the strippers are usually at the house when the kids are not. but we have some bad ass ones


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

looks like i am out numbered. i gotta bounce. keep that picnic in mind homies. thanks Roy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:35 PM~9723467
> *looks like i am out numbered. i gotta bounce. keep that picnic in mind homies. thanks Roy.
> *


I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FAMILY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 17 2008, 09:35 PM~9723467
> *looks like i am out numbered. i gotta bounce. keep that picnic in mind homies. thanks Roy.
> *


Sit you aint gotta go nowhere I'm always outnumbered :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:34 PM~9723462
> *Pics?
> *


X 548345348786748


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:36 PM~9723483
> *Sit you aint gotta go nowhere I'm always outnumbered :dunno:
> *


BY WHO? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:35 PM~9723478
> *I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FAMILY
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:37 PM~9723490
> *BY WHO? :biggrin:
> *


The spirits :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:38 PM~9723506
> *The spirits :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :loco:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S CRACKEN K DAWG? WHAT'S GOOD TONE?

YOU ******* ARE QUIET TONIGHT.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

hey Sean you hear from Larry?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9723545
> *hey Sean you here from Larry?
> *


NAH BRO, HE AIN'T BEEN ON HERE FOREVER. I WILL CALL JOE TO GET HIS NUMBER, CAUSE I DON'T HAVE IT ANY MORE.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9723557
> *NAH BRO, HE AIN'T BEEN ON HERE FOREVER. I WILL CALL JOE TO GET HIS NUMBER, CAUSE I DON'T HAVE IT ANY MORE.
> *


k thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9723545
> *hey Sean you hear from Larry?
> *


Nice catch


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9723541
> *WHAT'S CRACKEN K DAWG? WHAT'S GOOD TONE?
> 
> YOU ******* ARE QUIET TONIGHT.
> *


fallen asleep..u know my bed time is 9pm :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:48 PM~9723589
> *Nice catch
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9723541
> *WHAT'S CRACKEN K DAWG? WHAT'S GOOD TONE?
> 
> YOU ******* ARE QUIET TONIGHT.
> *


trying to download some music for the trip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Lakers are choking tonight


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9723611
> *trying to download some music for the trip
> *


u better get to bed...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:49 PM~9723602
> *
> *


i spelled hear wrong and changed it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9723611
> *trying to download some music for the trip
> *


Damn how many of you guys going?
Caravan huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WELL I'M OUT FOR A BIT *******, TIME TO GO BOWLING! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

well im out ...catch up with you guys in 2 marrow...be safe to our ridaz goin with felix on that road trip..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 09:54 PM~9723643
> *WELL I'M OUT FOR A BIT *******, TIME TO GO BOWLING! :biggrin:
> *


We gonna have to plan a bowling thang between the clubs homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 17 2008, 10:54 PM~9723643
> *WELL I'M OUT FOR A BIT *******, TIME TO GO BOWLING! :biggrin:
> *


keep it out of the gutter
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 17 2008, 09:54 PM~9723648
> *well im out ...catch up with you guys in 2 marrow...be safe to our ridaz goin with felix on that road trip..
> *


all 20 of you :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 10:54 PM~9723649
> *We gonna have to plan a bowling thang between the clubs homie
> *


I TOLD SEAN WE SHOULD GET IN A LEAGUE! COULD NAME ARE TEAM BOWLERZ ONLY  :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST ROLLIN THROUGH HOMIES! IM OUT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9723727
> *I TOLD SEAN WE SHOULD GET IN A LEAGUE! COULD NAME ARE TEAM BOWLERZ ONLY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm wheres the MOSTHATED at. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:06 PM~9723742
> *JUST ROLLIN THROUGH HOMIES! IM OUT!
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO TEACH YOU HERE TO BOWL FRIST CIP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 17 2008, 11:30 PM~9723953
> *Damm wheres the MOSTHATED at. :biggrin:
> *


I'm still here Jr whats up :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP COLORADO, WHAT IT DO? SHIT I DEPLOY IN LIKE 1 HOUR TOO KUWAIT, SO I WILL CATCH YALL FOOLS WHEN I GET BACK, HOLLA AT YOUR BOY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 09:54 PM~9723649
> *We gonna have to plan a bowling thang between the clubs homie
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE. IT'S YOUR TURN TO COME TO PUEBLO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 18 2008, 12:45 AM~9724769
> *WHAT UP SEAN
> *


WHAT'S GOOD PIMP?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2008, 02:03 AM~9725025
> *WHAT UP COLORADO, WHAT IT DO?  SHIT I DEPLOY IN LIKE 1 HOUR TOO KUWAIT, SO I WILL CATCH YALL FOOLS WHEN I GET BACK, HOLLA AT YOUR BOY
> *


BE SAFE HOMIE. WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOUR SAFE RETURN.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 01:11 AM~9724622
> *I'm still here Jr whats up :biggrin:
> *


Whats up?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

morning ROLLERZ FAM, and colorado riderz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 17 2008, 10:54 PM~9723649
> *We gonna have to plan a bowling thang between the clubs homie
> *


Yea I thought we was suppose to do that a while back!!! Get it goin' Roy!!! Im down to bowl!!!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:30 AM~9725561
> *morning  ROLLERZ FAM,  and colorado riderz
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD MORNING IN THE CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO? TTT


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 18 2008, 09:28 AM~9726116
> *WHAT UP ROY
> *


What up John :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*

WHAT'S GOOD PIMP?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No work today Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy ? Whats up sean ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

3 day weekends now :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 09:54 AM~9726294
> *3 day weekends now :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy I'll send that out to you today just pm me your address


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 09:56 AM~9726311
> *Roy I'll send that out to you today just pm me your address
> *


will do


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 09:52 AM~9726288
> *Whats up Roy ? Whats up sean ?
> *


WHAT'S CRACKEN GOODTIMER.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT UP CO ? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 18 2008, 10:54 AM~9726622
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CO ? :biggrin:
> *


What up *TKK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9726924
> *What up TKK
> *


*

:biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Big Fes*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 01:52 PM~9727293
> *Happy Birthday Big Fes
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 12:52 PM~9727293
> *<span style='colorrange'>X2*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 02:11 PM~9727418
> *X2
> *


Thanks homie I seen your comment on myspace!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2008, 01:12 PM~9727430
> *Thanks homie I seen your comment on myspace!!!
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 12:52 PM~9727293
> *Happy Birthday Big Fes
> *


x3


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 01:52 PM~9727293
> *Happy Birthday Big Fes
> *


X4


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 18 2008, 04:12 PM~9728310
> *x3
> *


Thanks Orlando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 18 2008, 05:07 PM~9728650
> *X4
> *


Thanks Rich, good lookin' out dogg!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2008, 04:09 PM~9728663
> *Thanks Rich, good lookin' out dogg!!!
> *


What you doing for your 37th birthday homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 05:14 PM~9728704
> *What you doing for your 37th birthday homie?
> *


Damn 37!!! :biggrin: Not there yet, but I don't even know what im doin'... My girl ain't said shit so im not sure, I ain't done anything so far!!! She told me we are goin' somewhere to eat or something!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fes Dogg


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Time to hit the road homies, I'll see everyone later and will get plenty of pics. Thanks Tony ans Sean.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 18 2008, 05:45 PM~9728940
> *Happy Birthday Fes Dogg
> *


Thankz dogg!!! You guys be safe out there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2008, 04:48 PM~9728966
> *Thankz dogg!!! You guys be safe out there!!!
> *


I meant 27th... :biggrin: 
My girls birthday is tomorrow i got a nice suit and tie dinner with a night inna suite in Cripple Creek....hopefully we're lucky so I can catch up to Seans ballin ass :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 05:53 PM~9729006
> *I meant 27th... :biggrin:
> My girls birthday is tomorrow i got a nice suit and tie dinner with a night inna suite in Cripple Creek....hopefully we're lucky so I can catch up to Seans ballin ass :biggrin:
> *


I know huh, got to catch up to the Rollerz, or should I say Ballerz!!! :biggrin: Good Luck, go get that money in Cripple Creek!!! :biggrin: But I turned 29 today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

well colorado riderz, we heading out to Tx. will get plenty of pics for you all.
enjoy your alls weekend


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 17 2008, 02:26 PM~9719691
> *WHATS UP FIRMEX! WHAT PART OF CO. YOU FROM HOMIE?
> *


  Colorado Springs!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 18 2008, 07:16 PM~9729932
> *Colorado Springs!
> *


What you rollin? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Roy gonna get all cleaned up in a suit and everything does that mean no layitlow for you tomorrow night? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 07:29 PM~9730045
> *Damn Roy gonna get all cleaned up in a suit and everything does that mean no layitlow for you tomorrow night? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah dog no Lay it low tomorrow,gotta pay dues to the woman making my life a lil easier with her strength and her paycheck helps a lil tambien :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Tell linda we said happy birthday and hope you guys have a fun time . Hit that jackpot so i can borrow some money.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 07:37 PM~9730100
> *Tell lynda we said happy birthday and hope you guys have a fun time . Hit that jackpot so i can borrow some money.
> *


Will do doggie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I though it was spelled with a y but the wife looked at me like i was stupid when was spelling.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 07:40 PM~9730127
> *I though it was spelled with a y but the wife looked at me like i was stupid when was spelling.
> *


It's all good homie,so when you get that Cutty done we gonna swap rides for a weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah i wouldnt know how to act driving a clean impala like that my 64 is probably a decade away from where yours is right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 07:45 PM~9730173
> *Yeah i wouldnt know how to act driving a clean impala like that my 64 is probably a decade away from where yours is right now.
> *


Yeah but if you put into that 4 what you've done with that Cutty CG better watch out


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:43 PM~9730148
> *It's all good homie,so when you get that Cutty done we gonna swap rides for a weekend :biggrin:
> *


 or mines


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, *Greg*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:53 PM~9730243
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, Greg
> *


im not big homie... im fluffy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 18 2008, 07:52 PM~9730234
> *or mines
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 18 2008, 07:55 PM~9730251
> *im not big homie... im fluffy
> *


You're just big bone-ded :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:56 PM~9730254
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:57 PM~9730266
> *You're just big bone-ded :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 18 2008, 08:00 PM~9730289
> *Wassup ROy
> *


What up Kevin


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9730300
> *What up Kevin
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 18 2008, 08:02 PM~9730303
> *not much just chillin
> *


No road trip 4 you huh?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 09:03 PM~9730315
> *No road trip 4 you huh?
> *


nope keeping an eye on the shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 18 2008, 08:04 PM~9730321
> *nope keeping an eye on the shop
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/541814440.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 18 2008, 08:06 PM~9730346
> *
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/541814440.html
> *


That fuckers sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 08:09 PM~9730377
> *That fuckers sick :thumbsup:
> *


need it gone.. i need to hit some switches and three wheel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 18 2008, 08:10 PM~9730381
> *need it gone.. i need to hit some switches and three wheel
> *


 :0 
 Thatswhutdafukimtalmbout.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 08:11 PM~9730391
> *:0
> Thatswhutdafukimtalmbout.com :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
i need something with a good motor also hahahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 18 2008, 08:12 PM~9730399
> *:biggrin:
> i need something with a good motor also hahahahahaha
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 07:27 PM~9730020
> *What you rollin? :biggrin:
> *


 REMEMBER THIS BUCKET?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 08:21 PM~9730456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 18 2008, 08:21 PM~9730457
> *REMEMBER THIS BUCKET?
> 
> 
> ...


You aint Julians Cousin are you?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

SIMON!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 18 2008, 08:30 PM~9730535
> *SIMON!
> *


What up Focker your car out of paint prison yet?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 08:35 PM~9730583
> *What up Focker your car out of paint prison yet?
> *


MAYBE IN FEB!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 18 2008, 08:38 PM~9730605
> *MAYBE IN FEB!
> *


We'll be here homie....you kickin it with us this year homie


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9730628
> *We'll be here homie....you kickin it with us this year homie
> *


SIMON!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 18 2008, 08:46 PM~9730681
> *SIMON!
> *


Been waiting for you to come around.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP SEAN! DIDNT THINK I'D SEE YOU IN HERE TONIGHT!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 09:33 PM~9730969
> *WHAT UP SEAN! DIDNT THINK I'D SEE YOU IN HERE TONIGHT!
> *


YEAH BEEN BUSY TODAY HOMIE. JUST SOLD TURN N HEADZ! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9729006
> *I meant 27th... :biggrin:
> My girls birthday is tomorrow i got a nice suit and tie dinner with a night inna suite in Cripple Creek....hopefully we're lucky so I can catch up to Seans ballin ass :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

DON'T KNOW ABOUT "BALLIN" ROY DAWG.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 10:36 PM~9730979
> *YEAH BEEN BUSY TODAY HOMIE. JUST SOLD TURN N HEADZ! :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD! SO WHERE DID IT END UP?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9729006
> *I meant 27th... :biggrin:
> My girls birthday is tomorrow i got a nice suit and tie dinner with a night inna suite in Cripple Creek....hopefully we're lucky so I can catch up to Seans ballin ass :biggrin:
> *


I'M GOING UP THERE TOMORROW TOO, MIGHT SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 09:41 PM~9731011
> *THATS GOOD! SO WHERE DID IT END UP?
> *


PUEBLO :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 09:44 PM~9731031
> *:thumbsup:
> *


RALPH BOUGHT IT, SO IT STAYS IN THE FAMILY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* ~GRAND HUSTLE~*

WHAT'S GOOD MANNY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HOW COME U DIDN'T GO BOWLING WITH US CIP DAWG?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 09:47 PM~9731046
> *THUGG PASSION, ~GRAND HUSTLE~
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD MANNY?
> *


GOOD ******, JUST MOBBING THE NAVI WITH THE FUCKED UP AIRBAGS. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 10:52 PM~9731077
> *HOW COME U DIDN'T GO BOWLING WITH US CIP DAWG?
> *


JUST LAZY I GUESS! MAYBE NEXT WEEK!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 10:53 PM~9731085
> *GOOD ******, JUST MOBBING THE NAVI WITH THE FUCKED UP AIRBAGS. :biggrin:
> *


YOU CRACK ME UP WHEN YOU DO THAT SHIT!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 09:59 PM~9731127
> *JUST LAZY I GUESS! MAYBE NEXT WEEK!
> *


******, IT AIN'T LIKE YOU WORK ALL DAY. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 10:01 PM~9731135
> *YOU CRACK ME UP WHEN YOU DO THAT SHIT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


******* LEAVE ME HANGING SOMETIMES, SO I HAVE TO TALK TO MYSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2008, 11:01 PM~9731139
> *******, IT AIN'T LIKE YOU WORK ALL DAY. :0
> *


I THINK THATS WHY IM SO LAZY! I DONT DO SHIT ALL FUCKING DAY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

where you stayin doggie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL I GUESS IM OUT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 10:02 PM~9731145
> *I THINK THATS WHY IM SO LAZY! I DONT DO SHIT ALL FUCKING DAY!
> *


I HEAR THAT. WORKING SUCKS, BUT NOT WORKING SUCKS THAT MUCH MORE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 18 2008, 10:03 PM~9731152
> *where you stayin doggie?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 18 2008, 10:04 PM~9731159
> *WELL I GUESS IM OUT
> *


BETTER GET THAT BEAUTY SLEEP, YOU NEED IT ******? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED checkin in. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 18 2008, 08:45 PM~9730170
> *Happy Birthday Fes
> *


Thanks Kevin!!! I liked the pic you used on myspace


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 19 2008, 09:01 AM~9732923
> *WHAT UP CHUCK  :wave:
> *


*WHAT UP HOMIE JUST CHECKEN IN DOGGIE..*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 19 2008, 09:10 AM~9732953
> *WHAT UP HOMIE JUST CHECKEN IN DOGGIE..
> *


WHAT UP CHUCK :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 19 2008, 09:10 AM~9732953
> *WHAT UP HOMIE JUST CHECKEN IN DOGGIE..
> *


How's the ride Chuck, went cruising already? post some pics fucker.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 19 2008, 12:24 PM~9733870
> *How's the ride Chuck, went cruising already? post some pics fucker.
> *


Fuckers too busy cruising....must be nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 19 2008, 12:34 PM~9733930
> *Fuckers too busy cruising....must be nice
> *


THAT'S WHAI I'M TALKEN ABOUT. MY SHIT HAS BEEN IN THE GARAGE SINCE DAY 1. :angry: HAVEN'T DRIVEN IT ONCE.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up roy getting your dose of layitlow before you leave ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 19 2008, 01:45 PM~9734291
> *Whats up roy getting your dose of layitlow before you leave ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT? IT'S QUIET IN OUR TOPIC!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do Colorado??


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

whats up colorado.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN WE ARE FALLIN BEHIND...WHERES EVERYONE AT?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 20 2008, 12:24 AM~9737302
> *DAMN WE ARE FALLIN BEHIND...WHERES EVERYONE AT?
> *


Im here. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2007, 08:29 PM~7066460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF happened to his plaque did he get out??????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

WTF does anybody see Roy,Julian,Jerry, Or Chuck?? What about Adan or Paul??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyoone!!! Everybody was obviously busy on Saturday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2008, 02:43 AM~9738042
> *WTF does anybody see Roy,Julian,Jerry, Or Chuck?? What about Adan or Paul??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

WASSUP COLORADO DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY UPCOMING SHOWS?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2008, 12:17 PM~9739114
> *WASSUP COLORADO DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY UPCOMING SHOWS?
> *


The earliest show I remember anybody talking about is either Cinco de Mayo in the Springs, or the one right before Cinco that I think Most Hated is tryin' to get together in La Junta... correct me if im wrong!!!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9739961
> *The earliest show I remember anybody talking about is either Cinco de Mayo in the Springs, or the one right before Cinco that I think Most Hated is tryin' to get together in La Junta... correct me if im wrong!!!
> *


orale homie good lookin out keep me posted..... :thumbsup: where in springs do they throw the cinco show at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 20 2008, 03:18 PM~9739999
> *orale homie good lookin out keep me posted..... :thumbsup: where in springs do they throw the cinco show at?
> *


Itz in Memorial Park


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9739961
> *The earliest show I remember anybody talking about is either Cinco de Mayo in the Springs, or the one right before Cinco that I think Most Hated is tryin' to get together in La Junta... correct me if im wrong!!!
> *


Well as far as the MOSTHATED show before Cinco that idea has been trashed. It was really gonna be a fundraiser for the ARK VALLEY COMMUNITY CENTER down here in La Junta. We were told it would be held the week before or the week after Cinco well that was untrue they wanted to hold it like Saturday the 3rd. I felt with the competition in Pueblo,Springs, and Denver that no one would want to come down here instead. It's very hard to throw an all lowrider show down here in the 1st place but on the same day as a lot of other shows I knew it wouldn't happen. I noticed alot of peeps in Pueblo didn't even want to stay there because of lack of competition so I knew it would be hard to get them down here. Well never fear we are currently gonna start working on plans to hold our MOSTHATED PICNIC we hope all will attend and will keep everyone posted.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2008, 04:07 PM~9740501
> *Well as far as the MOSTHATED show before Cinco that idea has been trashed. It was really gonna be a fundraiser for the ARK VALLEY COMMUNITY CENTER down here in La Junta. We were told it would be held the week before or the week after Cinco well that was untrue they wanted to hold it like Saturday the 3rd. I felt with the competition in Pueblo,Springs, and Denver that no one would want to come down here instead. It's very hard to throw an all lowrider show down here in the 1st place but on the same day as a lot of other shows I knew it wouldn't happen. I noticed alot of peeps in Pueblo didn't even want to stay there because of lack of competition so I knew it would be hard to get them down here. Well never fear we are currently gonna start working on plans to hold our MOSTHATED PICNIC we hope all will attend and will keep everyone posted.
> *


You know Good Times CC will there to support homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2008, 04:07 PM~9740501
> *Well as far as the MOSTHATED show before Cinco that idea has been trashed. It was really gonna be a fundraiser for the ARK VALLEY COMMUNITY CENTER down here in La Junta. We were told it would be held the week before or the week after Cinco well that was untrue they wanted to hold it like Saturday the 3rd. I felt with the competition in Pueblo,Springs, and Denver that no one would want to come down here instead. It's very hard to throw an all lowrider show down here in the 1st place but on the same day as a lot of other shows I knew it wouldn't happen. I noticed alot of peeps in Pueblo didn't even want to stay there because of lack of competition so I knew it would be hard to get them down here. Well never fear we are currently gonna start working on plans to hold our MOSTHATED PICNIC we hope all will attend and will keep everyone posted.
> *


KEEP US POSTED HOMIE. THEM *FAMOUS ROLLERZ *WILL BE THERE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, meaninthesestreets, ls1569, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*WHAT'S GOOD KEVIN?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*, meaninthesestreets, ls1569

*DID YOU STRIKE IT RICH BRO?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 04:12 PM~9740532
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, meaninthesestreets, ls1569
> 
> DID YOU STRIKE IT RICH BRO?
> *


hell nah lost a lil something :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 04:15 PM~9740569
> *hell nah lost a lil something :angry:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE. WELL AT LEAST YOU GOT TO HAVE SOME 1:1 TIME WITH THE 'OL LADY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 04:20 PM~9740591
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE. WELL AT LEAST YOU GOT TO HAVE SOME 1:1 TIME WITH THE 'OL LADY. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 05:11 PM~9740522
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, meaninthesestreets, ls1569, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD KEVIN?
> *


just got back from bowling with my daughter
what about you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 04:23 PM~9740611
> *just got back from bowling with my daughter
> what about you?
> *


JUST WATCHING SORRY ASS NEW ENGLAND WIN. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup larry?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT SEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 719*
PM SENT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 20 2008, 04:35 PM~9740725
> *WHAT SEAN  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S THE WOR ON YOUR NEW ENGINE ROY DAWG?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 04:37 PM~9740739
> *WHAT'S THE WOR ON YOUR NEW ENGINE ROY DAWG?
> *


Looking for one right now preferably a 327....you got any leads down there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 04:39 PM~9740756
> *Looking for one right now preferably a 327....you got any leads down there?
> *


NOT OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD, BUT I WILL PUT THE WORD OUT HOMIE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

IT'S WORKING NOW KEV, FUCKING COMPUTERS. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 05:45 PM~9740815
> *IT'S WORKING NOW KEV, FUCKING COMPUTERS. :angry:
> *


cool bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ANY ONE SHOWING IN PHOENIX? OR JUST FLYING/DRIVING THERE?

I'M PROBABLY JUST GOING TO FLY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair*


Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds


Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show


June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center


Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JIST KICK BACK AT HOME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*FROM DENVER TO PHOENIX: DEPART FRIDAY, RETURN MONDAY.*
Passenger
Type Trip Routing Type of Fare Base Fare U.S.
Taxes PFC Security
Fee1 Passenger(s) Total 
Adult Depart DEN-PHX Wanna Get Away $64.19 $8.31 $4.50 $2.50 1 $79.50 
Return PHX-DEN Wanna Get Away $64.19 $8.31 $4.50 $2.50 1 $79.50 

$159.00


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 04:52 PM~9740879
> *ANY ONE SHOWING IN PHOENIX? OR JUST FLYING/DRIVING THERE?
> 
> I'M PROBABLY JUST GOING TO FLY.
> *


 :uh: Baller :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 05:00 PM~9740936
> *:uh: Baller :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IF I WAS A BALLER, I WOULD TAKE THE TREY.

IT'S CHEAPER TO FLY IMO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 05:01 PM~9740944
> *SHIT IF I WAS A BALLER, I WOULD TAKE THE TREY.
> 
> IT'S CHEAPER TO FLY IMO.
> *


must feel nice to say you gotta Trey,I kinda miss mine


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TO DRIVE TO PHOENIX FROM PUEBLO IT IS:

Total Est. Time: 11 hours, 10 minutes Total Est. Distance: 799.21 miles 

THEN YOU HAVE TO MULTIPLY THAT X 2, WHICH IS 1598.42 MILES.

DIVIDE 1598.42 INTO AVERAGE MILES PER GALLON TOWING WHICH IS 17?

1598.42 DIVIDED BY 17 = 94.02 GALLONS. COST OF GAS IS AN AVERAGE OF $3.00 A GALLON X 94.02 GALLONS = $282.07 TO DRIVE.

I GUESS IT'S CHEAPER TO DRIVE IF YOU ARE GOING WITH MORE THAN 1 PERSON.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 05:07 PM~9740988
> *must feel nice to say you gotta Trey,I kinda miss mine
> *


TREY ......... DEUCE ...........................BOTH SOUND JUST AS SICK IF YOU ASK ME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 05:09 PM~9741008
> *TO DRIVE TO PHOENIX FROM PUEBLO IT IS:
> 
> Total Est. Time: 11 hours, 10 minutes    Total Est. Distance: 799.21 miles
> ...


yeah I agree fuck all that driving shit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 05:13 PM~9741035
> *yeah I agree fuck all that driving shit :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHATIMTALKENABOUT.COM


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 20 2008, 05:19 PM~9741077
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WTF?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 05:24 PM~9741112
> *WTF?
> *


He's cool Goodtimes AZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 20 2008, 05:33 PM~9741183
> *He's cool Goodtimes AZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

WHAT'S UP KEV, YOU HAVE ANY LADIES OVER LAST NIGHT SINCE YOU HAD THE PAD TO YOURSELF?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 06:38 PM~9741218
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> WHAT'S UP KEV, YOU HAVE ANY LADIES OVER LAST NIGHT SINCE YOU HAD THE PAD TO YOURSELF?
> *


nope


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9741259
> *nope
> *


WHAT? :twak:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HERE YOU GO IVAN!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 07:29 PM~9741610
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY!
> *


whats up Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 07:55 PM~9741774
> *whats up Cip
> *


WHAT UP KEV.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sean did you get my PM?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just talked to the crew, they are about 3-4 hours out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wheres that at cippie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 20 2008, 07:58 PM~9741800
> *Wheres that at cippie?
> *


HERE IN PUEBLO WEST!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I should buy a house on that street.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 20 2008, 08:05 PM~9741854
> *I should buy a house on that street.
> *


YOU SHOULD! THERES SOME ELECTRICAL JOB OPENINGS ADVERTISED AT THE JOB SERVICE HERE!


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody know where to get an air ride setup and installed here in CO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jan 20 2008, 08:14 PM~9741900
> *Anybody know where to get an air ride setup and installed here in CO?
> *


FAT KAT KUSTOMS IN COLORADO SPRINGS 719-638-9700


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jan 20 2008, 07:14 PM~9741900
> *Anybody know where to get an air ride setup and installed here in CO?
> *


Fat Kat Kustoms 1-719-638-9700


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 06:57 PM~9741784
> *Sean did you get my PM?
> *


YEAH A LIL LATE. I HAD ALREADY TOLD YOU IT WAS GOOD BEFORE I GOT THE PM.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HA HA BEAT YOU TO IT SEAN! WHATS UP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 06:57 PM~9741794
> *Just talked to the crew, they are about 3-4 hours out
> *


DAMN, STILL?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 07:17 PM~9741915
> *HA HA BEAT YOU TO IT SEAN!  WHATS UP!
> *


YEAH YOU BEAT ME LIKE YOU BEAT YOUR MEAT! :0


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Aight thanks homies!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 08:19 PM~9741927
> *YEAH YOU BEAT ME LIKE YOU BEAT YOUR MEAT! :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU STILL MAD OVER THAT PM I SENT THE OTHER DAY! :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9741955
> *:angry:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU STILL MAD OVER THAT PM I SENT THE OTHER DAY! :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOUR BROTHER :angry: 















:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 08:25 PM~9741970
> *FUCK YOUR BROTHER :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD GUY!!
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 07:27 PM~9741986
> *ITS ALL GOOD GUY!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 4pump84cutty, ROLLERZONLY 719, LilCripples

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO? OH AND WYOMING?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jan 20 2008, 07:21 PM~9741942
> *Aight thanks homies!
> *


WHERE YOU FROM HOMIE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9742006
> *WHERE YOU FROM HOMIE?
> *


THE 719 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9742006
> *WHERE YOU FROM HOMIE?
> *


I'm from Leadville, CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LilCripples_@Jan 20 2008, 08:11 PM~9742269
> *I'm from Leadville, CO
> *


MY EX HAS FAMILY FROM UP THERE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG*, LilCripples

WHAT'S GOOD MY *******?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 09:23 PM~9742382
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG, LilCripples
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD MY *******?
> *


not shit, what about you?


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2008, 08:21 PM~9742370
> *MY EX HAS FAMILY FROM UP THERE.
> *


Seems like everybody has family here lol. Whats her families last names I might know who they are?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I have some friends from Leadville theyre older but their names are Lorenzo Sandoval and Adrian Gonzales


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup fella, anyone heard from the crew heading that way from Texas...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 09:45 PM~9742572
> *wassup fella, anyone heard from the crew heading that way from Texas...
> *


probably a couple hours out still


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 10:46 PM~9742587
> *probably a couple hours out still
> *


OH OK....STAY TUNED IM UPLOADING PICS NOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well heres a few pics of what went down this weekend here in Ft. Worth... :biggrin: 

gettin started here..... :0 :0 :0 



















this fool.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









me and Fe reppin....  









Fe takin her out for the first time...














































Loadin Up....



















makin it official...









one last pic...









saying my good byes....  









their first pic









pullin away



























and off to Colorado..... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

damn i wish i could have been there
but i had to keep an eye on the shop for fe


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2008, 11:21 PM~9742823
> *damn i wish i could have been there
> but i had to keep an eye on the shop for fe
> *


its cool bRO, like me and my lady told Fe and everyone else, any of you guys are welcome here anytime     I had a good time this weekend and chillin with everyone was real cool. I wanna say to Fe, Orlando, Chuck, and Rich, you guys are all cool as hell and like i told you guys before, you guys are welcome anytime. Hope you guys have a good time with the Regal, hope to see all of you at a show sometime... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 10:28 PM~9742866
> *its cool bRO, like me and my lady told Fe and everyone else, any of you guys are welcome here anytime          I had a good time this weekend and chillin with everyone was real cool.  I wanna say to Fe, Orlando, Chuck, and Rich, you guys are all cool as hell and like i told you guys before, you guys are welcome anytime.  Hope you guys have a good time with the Regal, hope to see all of you at a show sometime... :biggrin:
> *


definately at a show
ROLLERZ


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GLAD TO SEE THE REGAL STAYED IN THE FAMILY! IT WILL BE WELL TAKEN CARE OF HERE IN COLORADO!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 20 2008, 11:39 PM~9742938
> *GLAD TO SEE THE REGAL STAYED IN THE FAMILY!  IT WILL BE WELL TAKEN CARE OF HERE IN COLORADO!!
> *


I told Sean that keeping the Regal in the Family was the biggest thing that I wanted to do from the start, I am very glad to see thats what ended up happening, I know Felix is gonna hook it up, we talked and hes got plans already....cant wait to see him do some of the things that I wanted to do...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like theres going to be alot of clean rides in colorado this summer.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

damm traditions rolled with you guys out there. :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 20 2008, 11:37 PM~9743560
> *Looks like theres going to be alot of clean rides in colorado this summer.
> *


For real huh


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 09:44 PM~9742982
> *I told Sean that keeping the Regal in the Family was the biggest thing that I wanted to do from the start, I am very glad to see thats what ended up happening, I know Felix is gonna hook it up, we talked and hes got plans already....cant wait to see him do some of the things that I wanted to do...
> *


YEAH YOU DID BROTHER.  

NOT ONLY ARE WE HAPPY TO KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY, BUT I AM PROUD TO HAVE IT IN MY CHAPTER.

MUCHOS GRACIAS CHAD!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 09:16 PM~9742802
> *well heres a few pics of what went down this weekend here in Ft. Worth... :biggrin:
> 
> gettin started here..... :0  :0  :0
> ...


ONE BIG FAMILY, THAT'S WHAT ROLLERZONLY IS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

[/quote]

WAY TO REP THEM BRONCOS IN TEXAS ******! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

>


WAY TO REP THEM BRONCOS IN TEXAS ******! :thumbsup:
[/quote]



fo show :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats a nice ride.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!! Congratz Fe when can I go take a look at it? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 20 2008, 10:57 PM~9743751
> *damm traditions rolled with you guys out there. :0
> *


Yep that was big*TKK*....going Nationwide on that ass


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 09:56 AM~9745213
> *Yep that was bigTKK....going Nationwide on that ass
> *


yeah hes a cool dude, only thing was that fool is stubborn as hell, this fool would not go to sleep. fool was falin over and shit tired but wouldnt go lay down...hes good people though man....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 02:18 AM~9744289
> *YEAH YOU DID BROTHER.
> 
> NOT ONLY ARE WE HAPPY TO KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY, BUT I AM PROUD TO HAVE IT IN MY CHAPTER.
> ...


thanks alot bRO. me and my lady gonna have to take a trip up to Colorado soon....we both been talkin about going and she had a good time this weekend with everyone, especially Fe's wife and Orlando's girl and now my girl is like shit we need to go up there and check it out for a few days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 09:12 AM~9745257
> *yeah hes a cool dude, only thing was that fool is stubborn as hell, this fool would not go to sleep.  fool was falin over and shit tired but wouldnt go lay down...hes good people though man....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 08:13 AM~9745262
> *thanks alot bRO.  me and my lady gonna have to take a trip up to Colorado soon....we both been talkin about going and she had a good time this weekend with everyone, especially Fe's wife and Orlando's girl and now my girl is like shit we need to go up there and check it out for a few days  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE WELCOME ANY TIME BRO. I KNOW YOU AND I HAVE TALKED A LOT ON LIL, BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET U IN PERSON. WE HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM OUT HERE FOR YOU BROTHER, SO ROLL DOWN WHENEVER.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 08:12 AM~9745257
> *yeah hes a cool dude, only thing was that fool is stubborn as hell, this fool would not go to sleep.  fool was falin over and shit tired but wouldnt go lay down...hes good people though man....
> *


THAT'S CAUSE THAT ****** IS FROM ROLLERZ :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 10:17 AM~9745277
> *YOU ARE WELCOME ANY TIME BRO. I KNOW YOU AND I HAVE TALKED A LOT ON LIL, BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET U IN PERSON. WE HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM OUT HERE FOR YOU BROTHER, SO ROLL DOWN WHENEVER.
> *


yeah me and my girl gonna talk about it and we gonna do something...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 10:19 AM~9745282
> *THAT'S CAUSE THAT ****** IS FROM ROLLERZ :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:19 AM~9745282
> *THAT'S CAUSE THAT ****** IS FROM ROLLERZ :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS,* FIRMEX*
No work today dog?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *Switchmaster*

WHAT'S GOOD ******? YOU TIRED LIKE FUCK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let me hop your car right quick Fe


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 85_regal_ryda, *Switchmaster*, FIRMEX

there he is.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 , how was the trip homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 08:22 AM~9745303
> *:0  :roflmao:  :0
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:37 AM~9745353
> *Let me hop your car right quick Fe
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 08:37 AM~9745354
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 85_regal_ryda, Switchmaster, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


I THINK HE IS CATCHING UP ON ALL THE PAGES HE MISSED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster,* PROPER DOS*, 85_regal_ryda

IS IT SNOWING LIKE FUCK UP THERE BRO?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 09:28 PM~9742866
> *its cool bRO, like me and my lady told Fe and everyone else, any of you guys are welcome here anytime          I had a good time this weekend and chillin with everyone was real cool.  I wanna say to Fe, Orlando, Chuck, and Rich, you guys are all cool as hell and like i told you guys before, you guys are welcome anytime.  Hope you guys have a good time with the Regal, hope to see all of you at a show sometime... :biggrin:
> *


Wassup everybody? Tired as hell. Thanks for everything Chad, we had a blast. I just got done reading all the pages I missed.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:37 AM~9745353
> *Let me hop your car right quick Fe
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 08:44 AM~9745390
> *THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, 85_regal_ryda
> 
> IS IT SNOWING LIKE FUCK UP THERE BRO?
> *


I probably got like 2" and it's still snowing but I'm all the way up North in Springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a bad ass Regal Fe,Chad really done it up...Nice pick up


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:48 AM~9745420
> *That's a bad ass Regal Fe,Chad really done it up...Nice pick up
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 10:45 AM~9745400
> *Wassup everybody? Tired as hell. Thanks for everything Chad, we had a blast. I just got done reading all the pages I missed.
> *


anytime bROther    ...now post all them pics you took, i know you got more than I did, i was manning the BBQ pit and the Bud Lights.... :biggrin: 


now i gotta figure out what im gonna do with this brand new bottle of Patron all to myself.... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, *greenmerc77*, THUGG PASSION, 85_regal_ryda
What up *Paulito*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:46 AM~9745409
> *I probably got like 2" and it's still snowing but I'm all the way up North in Springs
> *


IT IS SNOWING LIKE FUCK HERE TOO, NOT THAT WE ARE THAT FAR AWAY, BUT THE NEWS DIDN'T CALL FOR SNOW. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:48 AM~9745420
> *That's a bad ass Regal Fe,Chad really done it up...Nice pick up
> *


GUARANTEED IT ENDS UP IN MY HANDS BY THE END OF THE YEAR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 08:51 AM~9745436
> *GUARANTEED IT ENDS UP IN MY HANDS BY THE END OF THE YEAR.
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 10:51 AM~9745436
> *GUARANTEED IT ENDS UP IN MY HANDS BY THE END OF THE YEAR.
> *


I BETTER get first crack at it if it ever leave Colorado.....     that car has gotta stay Rollerz


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

their first pic









Nice pic FE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 08:50 AM~9745433
> *IT IS SNOWING LIKE FUCK HERE TOO, NOT THAT WE ARE THAT FAR AWAY, BUT THE NEWS DIDN'T CALL FOR SNOW. :angry:
> *


Those fuckers never predict the right forecast :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:50 AM~9745431
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, greenmerc77, THUGG PASSION, 85_regal_ryda
> What up Paulito
> *


 What up ROY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 AM~9745450
> *Those fuckers never predict the right forecast :angry:
> *


I KNOW AND THEY GET *PAID* TOO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 AM~9745446
> *their first pic
> 
> 
> ...


The other Woman.......oh shit Fe's got a lowrider(that just registered) :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 AM~9745450
> *Those fuckers never predict the right forecast :angry:
> *


I CANCELLED MY FLIGHT TODAY AND CHANGED IT FOR WEDNESDAY. I DON'T FLY IN THE SNOW, GETS ME ALL PARANOID. hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 21 2008, 08:54 AM~9745452
> *What up ROY
> *


Nada homie just sitting at home wondering which bank I should rob


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 08:57 AM~9745470
> *I CANCELLED MY FLIGHT TODAY AND CHANGED IT FOR WEDNESDAY. I DON'T FLY IN THE SNOW, GETS ME ALL PARANOID. hno:
> *


Where you going? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, Switchmaster,* kaddyman*

WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE? YOU STILL SELLING UR FLEETWOOD?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fe sell me the Grand Prix so I can switch it up and hop the shit outta it





























JK homie :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:58 AM~9745481
> *Where you going? :0
> *


TO VEGAS.
















AND NO I'M NOT A BALLER FOCKER, IT'S FOR WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*So is anyone going to Alamosa this year?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:02 AM~9745497
> *So is anyone going to Alamosa this year?
> *


I don't think me and my peeps will...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 09:03 AM~9745508
> *I don't think me and my peeps will...
> *


I think we're gonna hit it this year.Missed last year because it was such a pain in the ass(the whole trip the year before)But it's a pretty laid back show.Nice to be on grass also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:05 AM~9745515
> *I think we're gonna hit it this year.Missed last year because it was such a pain in the ass(the whole trip the year before)But it's a pretty laid back show.Nice to be on grass also
> *


How far is Alamosa anywayz?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 09:02 AM~9745497
> *So is anyone going to Alamosa this year?
> *


THAT SHOW IS A FAR DRIVE ESPECIALLY FOR THE ONE SIDED JUDGING THEY DO.

I DOUBT I WILL GO, BUT WHO KNOWS??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 09:06 AM~9745523
> *How far is Alamosa anywayz?
> *


Like 2 hours away from Springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:07 AM~9745531
> *Like 2 hours away from Springs
> *


It is kind of far!!! and if itz true about the judging I will have to skip on that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:07 AM~9745528
> *THAT SHOW IS A FAR DRIVE ESPECIALLY FOR THE ONE SIDED JUDGING THEY DO.
> 
> I DOUBT I WILL GO, BUT WHO KNOWS??
> *


When we went year before last Rollerz swept shit.Those Rollerz from NM party like a Mofo too.Even Tony walked away with best of show :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:07 AM~9745528
> *THAT SHOW IS A FAR DRIVE ESPECIALLY FOR THE ONE SIDED JUDGING THEY DO.
> 
> I DOUBT I WILL GO, BUT WHO KNOWS??
> *


What's up on the judging?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:10 AM~9745553
> *What's up on the judging?
> *


x2 fill us in on that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The cruise the night before is the shit though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 09:10 AM~9745553
> *What's up on the judging?
> *


I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE THE LAST TIME I TOOK THE NAVI AND PEACHES AND CREAM. WE BOTH TOOK 1ST, BUT WE GOT ROBBED FOR THE SPECIAL AWARDS, AND THERE WERE VERY FEW NICE CARS THERE.

THEY WERE PARTIAL TO THE LOCALS AND ROBERT ESPINOZA.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

NOW THE HEAT IS OFF ME :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP COLORADO??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:07 AM~9745528
> *THAT SHOW IS A FAR DRIVE ESPECIALLY FOR THE ONE SIDED JUDGING THEY DO.
> 
> I DOUBT I WILL GO, BUT WHO KNOWS??
> *


X 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:16 AM~9745591
> *I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE THE LAST TIME I TOOK THE NAVI AND PEACHES AND CREAM. WE BOTH TOOK 1ST, BUT WE GOT ROBBED FOR THE SPECIAL AWARDS, AND THERE WERE VERY FEW NICE CARS THERE.
> 
> THEY WERE PARTIAL TO THE LOCALS AND ROBERT ESPINOZA.
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 10:16 AM~9745591
> *I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE THE LAST TIME I TOOK THE NAVI AND PEACHES AND CREAM. WE BOTH TOOK 1ST, BUT WE GOT ROBBED FOR THE SPECIAL AWARDS, AND THERE WERE VERY FEW NICE CARS THERE.
> 
> THEY WERE PARTIAL TO THE LOCALS AND ROBERT ESPINOZA.
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 09:19 AM~9745602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO, THE HEAT IS STILL ON YOU. THERE IS A BIGG DIFFERENCE. HE WAS IN A HOUSE IN TEXAS, AND YOU WERE IN A CASINO IN *LAS VEGAS*.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










nice ride fe.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 09:19 AM~9745282
> *THAT'S CAUSE THAT ****** IS FROM  ROLLERZ</span>*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 09:51 AM~9745788
> *I BELIEVE I SHOWED THAT I ROLLERZ
> *


NOT ON NEW YEAR'S YOU DIDN'T :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:19 AM~9745963
> *NOT ON NEW YEAR'S YOU DIDN'T :0
> *


well damm you got me


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up roy whats up fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

post up the pic of your Avi *TKK*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 10:39 AM~9746072
> *whats up roy whats up fes
> *


What's up*TKK*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:41 AM~9746091
> *What's upTKK
> *


Whut Up Roy!!! Whut Up Rich!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9746082
> *post up the pic of your Avi TKK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:43 AM~9746109
> *What up Fes
> *


Same 'ol shit hating the weather!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey *TKK* that you own?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 10:38 AM~9746060
> *
> 
> well damm you got me
> *


I'M JUST FUCKING WITH YOU TRADITIONS, I KNOW YOU ARE A SOLDIER.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I DONT OWN THIS ONE AND MINE IS A SS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm officially calling this the *TRADITIONS* page :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:50 AM~9746154
> *I'm officially calling this the TRADITIONS page :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 11:51 AM~9746159
> *WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT
> *


Yea why do you guys always say Rich from Traditions or TKK? :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WE PUTTING TRADITIONS ON THE MAP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 10:53 AM~9746169
> *Yea why do you guys always say Rich from Traditions or TKK?  :dunno:
> *


CAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE TRADITIONS KK.

THAT'S LIKE PEANUT BUTTER WITHOUT THE JELLY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 10:56 AM~9746185
> *CAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE TRADITIONS KK.
> 
> THAT'S LIKE PEANUT BUTTER WITHOUT THE JELLY.
> *


  :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:56 AM~9746185
> *CAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE TRADITIONS KK.
> 
> THAT'S LIKE PEANUT BUTTER WITHOUT THE JELLY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 10:51 AM~9746159
> *WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT
> *


It's all about you big *TKK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I HAVE NEVER SEEN TRADITIONS SHIRT. HE'S DOWN FOR HIS CLUB LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:00 PM~9746214
> *It's all about you big TKK
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:02 AM~9746227
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN Traditions</span> to the fullest putting them on the map 1 party at a time *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:02 PM~9746227
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN TRADITIONS SHIRT. HE'S DOWN FOR HIS CLUB LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER :thumbsup:
> *


Well he obviously has a "kiss me, touch me" shirt he likes to rock too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:04 AM~9746250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 11:05 AM~9746263
> *Well he obviously has a "kiss me, touch me" shirt he likes to rock too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT I WILL BET A $1000 TKK SHIRT ON UNDERNEATH!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:07 PM~9746280
> *YEAH BUT I WILL BET A $1000 TKK SHIRT ON UNDERNEATH!
> *


 :roflmao: Yea your probably right!!! :thumbsup: Rep your club Rich!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn where did *TRADITIONS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:07 AM~9746280
> *YEAH BUT I WILL BET A $1000 TKK SHIRT ON UNDERNEATH!
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ONE MORE.....................................................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:11 PM~9746312
> *ONE MORE.....................................................
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't believe Marvin got rid of that Monte!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn new page already,guess it's *Traditions/TKK* page 2 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up pinche roy...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 11:14 AM~9746330
> *I still can't believe Marvin got rid of that Monte!!!
> *


THAT MONTE IS TOO CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 21 2008, 11:19 AM~9746361
> *whats up pinche roy...
> *


Just celebrating the *TKK* page homie,what's up with you focker? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:19 PM~9746364
> *THAT MONTE IS TOO CLEAN! :thumbsup:
> *


x2,000,000


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT EVERYBODY IN CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and*RICH from TRADITIONS*?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:22 AM~9746383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TKK* reps from here to Texas


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:24 PM~9746399
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and<span style=\'color:blue\'>NOPE ITS BIG DADDY CIP DAWG!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 11:27 AM~9746419
> *NOPE ITS BIG DADDY CIP DAWG!
> *


 :werd: 
I thought it was this Guy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up buddy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 21 2008, 12:24 PM~9746393
> *WHAT EVERYBODY IN CO  :wave:
> *


SOMEONES GONNA HAVE TO TEACH THIS GUY HOW TO TYPE!
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BIG TRADITIONS KK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:34 AM~9746481
> *BIG TRADITIONS KK!
> 
> 
> ...


Coming to a party near you :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:34 PM~9746481
> *BIG TRADITIONS KK!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:30 AM~9746443
> *:werd:
> I thought it was this Guy
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too bad RICH aint running for Presideent,this would be the perfect banner

BIG TRADITIONS KK!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:39 PM~9746525
> *Too bad RICH aint running for Presideent,this would be the perfect banner
> 
> BIG TRADITIONS KK!
> ...


Damn Right!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TRADITIONS KK ALL FUCKED UP!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:40 AM~9746531
> *TRADITIONS KK ALL FUCKED UP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn already page 3 of the RICH-A-THON
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TKK</span>.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9746531
> *TRADITIONS KK ALL FUCKED UP!
> 
> 
> ...


Doin' it big!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:42 AM~9746550
> *TKK</span>.
> 
> 
> ...


That shits hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9746531
> *TRADITIONS KK ALL FUCKED UP!
> 
> 
> ...


This is after winning the election!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 11:44 AM~9746562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CIPI IS GETTING IN ON THE RITCH - A -THON TOO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 11:44 AM~9746567
> *This is after winning the election!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 11:44 AM~9746562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably holding a beer in 99% of the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't get over this pic it's fucking funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HERE'S TO YOU RITCHIE! 3 PAGES OF DEDICATION TO TRADITIONS KK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:48 AM~9746606
> *I can't get over this pic it's fucking funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


GOTZ SOME FUNNY ONES OF YOU TOO ROY :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:50 AM~9746612
> *HERE'S TO YOU RITCHIE! 3 PAGES OF DEDICATION TO  08</span>*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:51 AM~9746622
> *GOTZ SOME FUNNY ONES OF YOU TOO ROY :0
> *


:0 likewise my friend :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:52 AM~9746631
> *:0 likewise my friend :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

TAKEN IT BACK TO 96 CAN YOU FIND RICH?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY CHECK IT OUT ME AND FELIX ARE IN THERE TOO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:13 PM~9746776
> *HEY CHECK IT OUT ME AND FELIX ARE IN THERE TOO!!!
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW ALL YOU GUYZ WERE IN TRADITIONS BACK THEN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:12 PM~9746767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all the way to the right?Is that GI Joe holding the plaque?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 01:16 PM~9746809
> *all the way to the right?Is that GI Joe holding the plaque?
> *


MIKE BACA FROM PUEBLO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:13 PM~9746776
> *HEY CHECK IT OUT ME AND FELIX ARE IN THERE TOO!!!
> *


IS THAT FE IN THE FLANNEL NEXT TO THE HOMIE HOLDING THE PLAQUE?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 01:15 PM~9746805
> *I DIDN'T KNOW ALL YOU GUYZ WERE IN TRADITIONS BACK THEN.
> *


SHIT I WAS 17!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:15 PM~9746805
> *I DIDN'T KNOW ALL YOU GUYZ WERE IN TRADITIONS BACK THEN.
> *


Everyone was.Big Traditions was deep back then :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:17 PM~9746820
> *MIKE BACA FROM PUEBLO
> *


IS THAT THE ****** WITH THE HURST?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:18 PM~9746827
> *IS THAT FE IN THE FLANNEL NEXT TO THE HOMIE HOLDING THE PLAQUE?
> *


looks like him :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:18 PM~9746833
> *Everyone was.Big Traditions was deep back then :0
> *


 I WAS VICE PREZIDENT OF SWEET DREAMS AT THAT TIME.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 11:41 AM~9746537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 01:18 PM~9746827
> *IS THAT FE IN THE FLANNEL NEXT TO THE HOMIE HOLDING THE PLAQUE?
> *


YUP! FELIX WAS THE PRES OF SPRINGS CHAPTER,I WAS THE PRES OF THE LA JUNTA CHAPTER, AND MARCUS JIMINEZ WAS THE PRES OF PUEBLO.
---YA HE HAD THE HEARSE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:20 PM~9746847
> *I WAS VICE PREZIDENT OF SWEET DREAMS AT THAT TIME.
> *


Damn everyone was inna different club back in the days :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOT IN ROLLERZ ONLY IN 1998. SHIT IT'Z BEEN 10 YEARS ALREADY DAMN!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:42 AM~9746550
> *TKK</span>.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A FUNNY ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:21 PM~9746859
> *Damn everyone was inna different club back in the days :0
> *


TONY WAS IN PRIMERA.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:23 PM~9746869
> *TONY WAS IN PRIMERA.
> *


They still around?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:23 PM~9746879
> *They still around?
> *


NAH, FROM WHAT I KNOW MOST OF THEM STOP BUILDING CARS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:24 PM~9746883
> *WHATS UP  ROLLERZ FAM...  WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


SUP ******!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HAD ALOT MORE FUN BACK THEN!!! LOWRIDING WAS WAY DIFFERENT! WAS ALL ABOUT THE STREETS AND LOCAL SHOWS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 21 2008, 12:22 PM~9746861
> *THAT IS A FUNNY ONE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Big John 
Hows that Ride coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:26 PM~9746903
> *HAD ALOT MORE FUN BACK THEN!!! LOWRIDING WAS WAY DIFFERENT! WAS ALL ABOUT THE STREETS AND LOCAL SHOWS!
> *


That's our big focus this year  :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN COLORADO ROY? I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN CALI IN THE LATE 90'S


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:26 PM~9746893
> *SUP ******!
> *


WHATS UP HEFE
YOU MISSED OUT ON A GOOD TYME WITH THE DALLAS/FT.WORTH CHAP...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ96SS, *TKK* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:30 PM~9746943
> *HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN COLORADO ROY? I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN CALI IN THE LATE 90'S
> *


I left Cali in 94 after I got paroled
Went to Phoenix 94-00 back and forth from Phoenix to Compton
Came to Colorado(Canon City) in 00-02
Moved up to the Springs in 02


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT UP DIRTYBOY...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9746965
> *I left Cali in 94 after I got paroled
> Went to Phoenix 94-00 back and forth from Phoenix to Compton
> Came to Colorado(Canon City) in 00-02
> ...


WHAT PART OF PHX YOU STAY IN ROy
I WAS BORN AN RAISED THERE TIMME I JOINED THE ARMY AND THATS WHY IM HERE NOW... BUT HERE TO STAY WHEN I GET OUT IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:35 PM~9746976
> *WHAT PART OF  PHX  YOU STAY IN  ROy
> I WAS BORN AN RAISED THERE TIMME I JOINED THE ARMY AND THATS WHY IM HERE NOW...  BUT HERE TO STAY WHEN I GET OUT IN A FEW MONTHS
> *


I stayed in Mesa mostly lil while in Tempe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:36 PM~9746992
> *I stayed in Mesa mostly lil while in Tempe,also stayed on the Scottsdale Phoenix border
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:30 PM~9746945
> *WHATS UP  HEFE
> YOU MISSED OUT ON A GOOD TYME WITH THE DALLAS/FT.WORTH CHAP...
> *


YEAH I DI, BUT WE HAVE MANY MORE GOODTIMES IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9747031
> *YEAH I DI, BUT WE HAVE MANY MORE GOODTIMES IN THE FUTURE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:36 PM~9746992
> *I stayed in Mesa mostly lil while in Tempe
> *


SO YOU STAYED IN THE WHITE NEIGHBOR HOODS...LOL
SO YOU DIDNT LIKE TO THE REAL GHETTO... SOUTH SIDE / WEST SIDE PHOENIX TO SCARY FOR YOU...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:36 PM~9746992
> *I stayed in Mesa mostly lil while in Tempe
> *


SO YOU STAYED IN THE WHITE NEIGHBOR HOODS...LOL
SO YOU DIDNT LIKE TO THE REAL GHETTO... SOUTH SIDE / WEST SIDE PHOENIX TO SCARY FOR YOU...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

FE... IM WAITING ON SOME BOOTY TO COME THRU, 
SO I MIGHT BE A WHILE... 
..... I WILL POST PICS FOR YOU GUYS TOO...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WAS JUST CURIOUS ON HOW YOU KNEW BOUT TRADITIONS BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:41 PM~9747040
> *SO YOU STAYED IN THE WHITE NEIGHBOR HOODS...LOL
> SO YOU DIDNT LIKE TO THE REAL GHETTO...  SOUTH SIDE  / WEST SIDE  PHOENIX      TO SCARY FOR YOU...
> *


I grew up in Compton and the Harbor Area in LA homie,no neighborhood scares me
I lived in the ghetto in Mesa lil street called Ingram & another called Inglewood,nothing but lil ghetto ass apartments
I'm outta the ghetto now finally and am propud to be up here with these white folks :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:44 PM~9747060
> *FE...  IM WAITING ON SOME BOOTY TO COME THRU,
> SO I MIGHT BE A WHILE...
> ..... I WILL POST PICS FOR YOU GUYS TOO...
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:45 PM~9747075
> *WAS JUST CURIOUS ON HOW YOU KNEW BOUT TRADITIONS BACK IN THE DAY.
> *


Heard stories from Andrew,Fe,you,and GI Joe


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, 85_regal_ryda, ROLLERZ96SS, *impala63*

WHAT'S GOOD MOST HATED.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:47 PM~9747098
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, 85_regal_ryda, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD MOST HATED.
> *


What up Jr


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:46 PM~9747082
> *I CALL BULLSHIT :0
> *


LOL... OK HEFE ILL GET PICS FOR YOU JUST WATCH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:51 PM~9747134
> *LOL... OK HEFE  ILL GET PICS FOR YOU  JUST WATCH
> *


Post em up :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Full Time ROLLER

Posts:* 8,023*
Joined: Apr 2003
From: Pueblo Colorado
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY ~ So Co
Damn 8,000 posts :biggrin: 
post whore :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:53 PM~9747163
> *Full Time ROLLER
> 
> Posts: 8,023
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:51 PM~9747134
> *LOL... OK HEFE  ILL GET PICS FOR YOU  JUST WATCH
> *


OK I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU TO POST THEM UP, NO EXCUSES LANDO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,284 76 1.00% 
El raider Aug 2005 14,167 62 0.82% 
Rollinaround Mar 2004 4,663 61 0.80% 
Toro Dec 2003 12,256 46 0.61% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,827 43 0.57% 
Regal King Mar 2006 23,108 42 0.55% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,630 39 0.51% 
gangster66 Mar 2007 1,237 36 0.47%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:56 PM~9747184
> *OK I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU TO POST THEM UP, NO EXCUSES LANDO
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:57 PM~9747193
> *PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,284 76 1.00%
> El raider Aug 2005 14,167 62 0.82%
> Rollinaround Mar 2004 4,663 61 0.80%
> ...


keeping Colorado on top


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 01:09 PM~9747248
> *keeping Colorado on top
> *


REPRESENTING COLORADO TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 01:51 PM~9747134
> *LOL... OK HEFE  ILL GET PICS FOR YOU  JUST WATCH
> *



pics or didnt happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Why do Black people have nightmares instead of dreams?


























Because the last ***** that had a dream got shot!








Happy Martin Luther King Day :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 03:15 PM~9748102
> *Why do Black people have nightmares instead of dreams?
> Because the last ***** that had a dream got shot!
> Happy Martin Luther King Day :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:32 AM~9745333
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> No work today dog?
> *


NOT TODAY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 03:58 PM~9748412
> *NOT TODAY!
> *


That sucks,because of the snow or slowness?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean and Roy?Its the same old shit down here in LJ.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 21 2008, 04:16 PM~9748565
> *Whats up Sean and Roy?Its the same old shit down here in LJ.
> *


SNOWING LIKE FUCK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE LOVE CO, CHAD HAD A GOOD TIME DOWN IN TEXAS WITH YOU GUYS AND AGIAN THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALTY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 01:12 PM~9746767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM CIP THAT BRINGS UP SOME OLD TIMES WHEN THE GAME WAS FUN YOUNG AND NO CARES GOD DAMM


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 12:07 PM~9746280
> *YEAH BUT I WILL BET A $1000 TKK SHIRT ON UNDERNEATH!
> *


THATS FUNNY SHIT SEAN CAUSE I GOT A BRAND NEW SHIRT THAT DAY ASK FE AND YES IT IS ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:48 PM~9746606
> *I can't get over this pic it's fucking funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


AND I DONT REMEMBER IT IS THAT BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 21 2008, 05:02 PM~9748936
> *AND I DONT REMEMBER IT IS THAT BAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah just means you had a *GOOD TIME *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

It dident snow today in LJ.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 21 2008, 05:09 PM~9749013
> *It dident snow today in LJ.
> *


nice


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9749087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHH SHIT THIS ****** CALLED MY BLUFF.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9749087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

look at those feet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9749087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A SASQUATCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM GETTIN READY TO HEAD TO DENVER HOTEL ROOM FOR MY OTHER GIRL...
3 GIRLS 1 DAY...
PIMP...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see the big 62 on the Ariza plate


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2008, 06:25 PM~9749166
> *look at those feet :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 eagles claws!!! just giving you shit dogg!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 21 2008, 05:09 PM~9749013
> *It dident snow today in LJ.
> *


I WAS FLURRYS IN LAJUNTA... I LEFT THIS MORNING AND IT WAS COMING DOWN GOOD


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9749208
> *x2 eagles claws!!! just giving you shit dogg!!!
> *



im not :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9749204
> *I see the big 62 on the Ariza plate
> *


602 PHOENIX


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We got a full house right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ96SS, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, curiousdos, ROLLERZONLY 719,* cold hard cash*

WHAT'S GOOD GLEN?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:34 PM~9749237
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ96SS, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, curiousdos, ROLLERZONLY 719, cold hard cash
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD GLEN?
> *


 not to much how you been


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 05:32 PM~9749229
> *We got a full house right now!!!  :biggrin:
> *


COLORADO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALL ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whew!!! i am glad Rich is so good natured, my boy took a beating.
whats good everyone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 21 2008, 05:40 PM~9749272
> *whew!!! i am glad Rich is so good natured, my boy took a beating.
> whats good everyone?
> *


What up Chris....Big Traditions[/b] on the map


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we should made a RICH FEST and put it under post your rides


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 05:35 PM~9749253
> *not to much  how you been
> *


 good talked to gasper 2 days ago he said he is working on the cinco de mayo show he is tryin to get a big tent to put some of the top rides in


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

all these peeps and nobody is really sayin anything


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9749318
> *good talked to gasper 2 days ago he said he is working on the cinco de mayo show he is tryin to get a big tent to put some of the top rides in
> *


Wow that would be nice,sucked last year in the damn rain


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9749318
> *good talked to gasper 2 days ago he said he is working on the cinco de mayo show he is tryin to get a big tent to put some of the top rides in
> *


well save some room for the rest of us. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:50 PM~9749364
> *well save some room for the rest of us. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Must be nice


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL IM TAKING OFF TO DENVER YO, GOT PEOPLE TRIPPIN ON WHAT IM DOING,
YOU ALL ENJOY THE EVENNING HIT THESE BUTTONS WHILE I BE HITTIN SOME ASS  
WILL POST PICS OF THE HOTEL ROOM :biggrin: 
NIGHT ROLLERZ FAM..
LATERZ COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:47 PM~9749358
> *Wow that would be nice,sucked last year in the damn rain
> *


IT RAINED? OH I FORGOT WE WERE UNDER A TENT, AND IT WASN'T EVEN OURS. :0


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:50 PM~9749364
> *well save some room for the rest of us. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9749320
> *Wassup everyone
> *


WHAT'S GOOD ******?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:52 PM~9749373
> *IT RAINED? OH I FORGOT WE WERE UNDER A TENT, AND IT WASN'T EVEN OURS. :0
> *


I think we even ended up bringing in our tent


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? sorry i missed your B-DAY dog. happy BE-LATED B-DAY though. hope it was good for you.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It was so nice that morning too!!! Then it started pouring!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 21 2008, 05:40 PM~9749272
> *whew!!! i am glad Rich is so good natured, my boy took a beating.
> whats good everyone?
> *


HOW DID HE TAKE A BEATING? WE WERE PROMOTING RITCHIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:54 PM~9749400
> *HOW DID HE TAKE A BEATING? WE WERE PROMOTING RITCHIE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:51 PM~9749369
> *WELL IM TAKING OFF TO DENVER YO,  GOT PEOPLE TRIPPIN ON WHAT IM DOING,
> YOU ALL ENJOY  THE EVENNING HIT THESE BUTTONS WHILE I BE HITTIN SOME ASS
> WILL POST PICS OF THE HOTEL ROOM    :biggrin:
> ...


WE DON'T WANT PICS OF THE *HOTEL ROOM*, WE WANT PICS OF THE GIRL.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:54 PM~9749400
> *HOW DID HE TAKE A BEATING? WE WERE PROMOTING RITCHIE!
> *


He posed for alot of those pics anywayz!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 05:53 PM~9749391
> *It was so nice that morning too!!! Then it started pouring!!!
> *


WHO KNOWS THIS YEAR IT MAY SNOW. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:54 PM~9749400
> *HOW DID HE TAKE A BEATING? WE WERE PROMOTING RITCHIE!
> *


double post...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9749382
> *WHAT'S GOOD ******?
> *


just chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 05:57 PM~9749416
> *WHO KNOWS THIS YEAR IT MAY SNOW. :angry:
> *


It started to snow that day :yessad:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9749318
> *good talked to gasper 2 days ago he said he is working on the cinco de mayo show he is tryin to get a big tent to put some of the top rides in
> *


THAT WOULD BE FOR "THUGG PASSION" "PROPER DOS" "TANGY 85" "TURNIN HEADS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9749318
> *good talked to gasper 2 days ago he said he is working on the cinco de mayo show he is tryin to get a big tent to put some of the top rides in
> *


THAT WOULD BE FOR "THUGG PASSION" "PROPER DOS" "TANGY 85" "TURNIN HEADS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, cold hard cash, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 4pump84cutty, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie, curiousdos, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZ96SS, TRADITIONS 79 65

DAMN WE HAVE 10 MEMBERS AND I VISITOR. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i guess i should watch how i type from now on and add the :biggrin: or  or maybe :roflmao:, so i am not taken seriously


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9749087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT SHE USED 2 WORK AT THE BANK IN PUEBLO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 05:59 PM~9749441
> *THAT WOULD BE FOR "THUGG PASSION" "PROPER DOS" "TANGY 85" "TURNIN HEADS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cold Hard Cash Rollerz47 ...................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 05:59 PM~9749441
> *THAT WOULD BE FOR "THUGG PASSION" "PROPER DOS" "TANGY 85" "TURNIN HEADS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT, THE '47 WON'T BE DONE? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:00 PM~9749458
> *DIDNT SHE USED 2 WORK AT THE BANK IN PUEBLO???
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:00 PM~9749465
> *WHAT, THE '47 WON'T BE DONE? :dunno:
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:00 PM~9749465
> *WHAT, THE '47 WON'T BE DONE? :dunno:
> *


IT WILL BE DONE BUT SHIT WIT OUR WEATHER IT WILL SIT IN THA TRAILER.THEY CAN JUDGE IT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION, FIRMEX, curiousdos, RO4LIFE 719, BIGBODY96, ROLLERZ_47, 4pump84cutty, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZ96SS, TRADITIONS 79 65
*New Record I think*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

COLORADO</span> IS REPP'N TO THE FULLEST! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:00 PM~9749461
> *Cold Hard Cash Rollerz47 ...................
> *


COLD HARD CASH IS ON A DIFFERENT LEVEL...HE WONT TAKE IT THERE.. :biggrin: 





HUH GLEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

OH SHIT MAKE THAT 14! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:03 PM~9749494
> *COLORADO</span> IS REPP'N TO THE FULLEST! :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whatz up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THAT WOULD BE 15, CAN WE MAKE IT 16?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:03 PM~9749498
> *COLD HARD CASH IS ON A DIFFERENT LEVEL...HE WONT TAKE IT THERE.. :biggrin:
> HUH GLEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if the weather is good i am there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit everyones waiting for more pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:05 PM~9749524
> *Shit everyones waiting for more pics
> *


x2


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 06:05 PM~9749522
> *if the weather is good i am there
> *


OK BRO , IM SAVING THIS POST.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 06:05 PM~9749522
> *if the weather is good i am there
> *


THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST OUT DOOR CAR SHOW THAT CAR WOULD HAVE EVER SAW.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Felix needs to post some pics of his new ride!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9749541
> *THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST OUT DOOR CAR SHOW THAT CAR WOULD HAVE EVER SAW.
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN AND THERES ONLY 2 GOODTIMERS! AND ONLY HALF THE ROLLERZ!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9749543
> *Felix needs to post some pics of his new ride!!!
> *


HE HASN'T BEEN ON HERE SINCE THIS MORNING. I THINK HE IS SITTING IN THE BACK SEAT JERKING OFF :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 04:01 PM~9748427
> *That sucks,because of the snow or slowness?
> *


SNOW!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

All you guys busting out those tight ass 60's Impalas!!! 60's is goin to be by far the best and most competitive class out there this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9749569
> *HE HASN'T BEEN ON HERE SINCE THIS MORNING. I THINK HE IS SITTING IN THE BACK SEAT JERKING OFF :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9749569
> *HE HASN'T BEEN ON HERE SINCE THIS MORNING. I THINK HE IS SITTING IN THE BACK SEAT JERKING OFF :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9749541
> *THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST OUT DOOR CAR SHOW THAT CAR WOULD HAVE EVER SAW.
> *


 i did 1 outside show ben sellers show over at the collage


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9749581
> *All you guys busting out those tight ass 60's Impalas!!! 60's is goin to be by far the best and most competitive class out there this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE A BAD '58 COMING OUT TOO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9749570
> *SNOW!
> *


You ever do the engraving on the rims or airbrushing?
You gonna put one in your bootykit?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9749569
> *HE HASN'T BEEN ON HERE SINCE THIS MORNING. I THINK HE IS SITTING IN THE BACK SEAT JERKING OFF :0
> *


i just went to go check and you are right Sean

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:11 PM~9749606
> *WE HAVE A BAD '58 COMING OUT TOO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 21 2008, 06:11 PM~9749600
> *i did 1 outside show ben sellers show over at the collage
> *


HOW MUCH DID YOUR UNCLE BEN PAY YOU? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9749581
> *All you guys busting out those tight ass 60's Impalas!!! 60's is goin to be by far the best and most competitive class out there this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


They'll probably do what they did last year to the Eighties.There was like 2 or 3 categories


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 21 2008, 06:12 PM~9749610
> *i just went to go check and you are right Sean
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9749543
> *Felix needs to post some pics of his new ride!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:12 PM~9749619
> *HOW MUCH DID YOUR UNCLE BEN PAY YOU? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Eighties gonna be a tight one between that Camelion Regal from Sweet Dreams and Fe


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:14 PM~9749645
> *Eighties gonna be a tight one between that Camelion Regal from Sweet Dreams and Fe
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9749645
> *Eighties gonna be a tight one between that Camelion Regal from Sweet Dreams and Fe
> *


x2 Julian too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:14 PM~9749645
> *Eighties gonna be a tight one between that Camelion Regal from Sweet Dreams and Fe
> *


Hopefully Ivan's Cutty will be done too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:07 PM~9749543
> *Felix needs to post some pics of his new ride!!!
> *


There's a whole build up topic on it


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:12 PM~9749608
> *You ever do the engraving on the rims or airbrushing?
> You gonna put one in your bootykit?
> *


Im waiting two see how my car comes out,then i can make a decision on the rims.The bootykit might not go on, wanna go a diffrent route from Julian.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:16 PM~9749661
> *x2 Julian too!!!
> *












WHAT ABOUT MY 1980??? I THINK I GOT THEM ALL BEAT. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AHH SHIT THAT EIGHTIES CLASS MIGHT BE A TOUGH ONE THIS YEAR.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 07:21 PM~9749722
> *Im waiting two see how my car comes out,then i can make a decision on the rims.The bootykit might not go on, wanna go a diffrent route from Julian.
> *


SHIT EVERY REGAL IN PUEBLO HAS A BOOTY KIT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 06:21 PM~9749722
> *Im waiting two see how my car comes out,then i can make a decision on the rims.The bootykit might not go on, wanna go a diffrent route from Julian.
> *


That fuckers gonna be sick,you miss it yet?
What's it been,like 6 months?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:21 PM~9749729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A 70'S AIN'T IT? DAMN TONE YOU FUCKING UP OUR SURPRISES!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 07:21 PM~9749729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down winner right there!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:23 PM~9749757
> *Hands down winner right there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:23 PM~9749745
> *THAT'S A 70'S AIN'T IT? DAMN TONE YOU FUCKING UP OUR SURPRISES!
> *


MABE IT IS IN THA 70;S MY BAD..BUT I BOUGHT THE WHEELS IN THE 80'S DOES THAT COUNT? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:16 PM~9749661
> *x2 Julian too!!!
> *


JULIAN'S CAR IS SICK AS FUCK, BUT WITH NO UNDIES HE DON'T HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST THOSE 2.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:23 PM~9749745
> *THAT'S A 70'S AIN'T IT? DAMN TONE YOU FUCKING UP OUR SURPRISES!
> *


OH SHIT BIG WORMS ROLLIN THE CAPRICE !


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:22 PM~9749739
> *That fuckers gonna be sick,you miss it yet?
> What's it been,like 6 months?
> *


Almost 8 months!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:21 PM~9749731
> *AHH SHIT THAT EIGHTIES CLASS MIGHT BE A TOUGH ONE THIS YEAR.
> *


I think the Eighties and Sixties gotta be the most competitive everywhere,shit Julian didn't even place last year


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 06:24 PM~9749766
> *OH SHIT BIG WORMS ROLLIN THE CAPRICE !
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU CIP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:24 PM~9749764
> *JULIAN'S CAR IS SICK AS FUCK, BUT WITH NO UNDIES HE DON'T HAVE A CHANCE AGAINST THOSE 2.
> *


Oh I thought he had got some :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:24 PM~9749763
> *MABE IT IS IN THA 70;S MY BAD..BUT I BOUGHT THE WHEELS IN THE 80'S DOES THAT COUNT? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

what up colorado ! how's the weather trating yall ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 06:25 PM~9749768
> *Almost 8 months!
> *


Damn that sucks...paint prison for real


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:25 PM~9749773
> *I think the Eighties and Sixties gotta be the most competitive everywhere,shit Julian didn't even place last year
> *


CANT FORGET BOUT THE 90'S!!! FLEETWOOD BE ROLLIN TIGHT AS FUCK THESE DAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9749789
> *Oh I thought he had got some  :dunno:
> *


He has the front end chromed


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE NEED SOME OF THESE PLEASE!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:27 PM~9749811
> *He has the front end chromed
> *


OOPS MY BAD, I DIDN'T THINK HE HAD ANYTHING.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 06:27 PM~9749800
> *CANT FORGET BOUT THE 90'S!!! FLEETWOOD BE ROLLIN TIGHT AS FUCK THESE DAYS! :biggrin:
> *


Your Brother from another Mother(Lil John) is Rollin a Fleet I heard :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:25 PM~9749783
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU CIP DAWG :biggrin:
> *


NAH! MY HAIR AINT LONG ENOUGH FOR ROLLERS!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:27 PM~9749811
> *He has the front end chromed
> *


Oh!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9749791
> *what up colorado ! how's the weather trating yall ???
> *


COLD AS FUCK AND IT'S SNOWING! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:28 PM~9749831
> *Your Brother from another Mother(Lil John) is Rollin a Fleet I heard :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:29 PM~9749841
> *COLD AS FUCK AND IT'S SNOWING! :angry:
> *


That's why everyone is on probably


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 06:29 PM~9749835
> *NAH! MY HAIR AINT LONG ENOUGH FOR ROLLERS!!
> *


 ROLLERZ :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, *RO 4 LIFE*, ROLLERZ_47, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719

WHAT'S GOOD BROTHER?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:28 PM~9749831
> *Your Brother from another Mother(Lil John) is Rollin a Fleet I heard :biggrin:
> *


IF IT LOOKS LIKE ANY OF THE OTHER RIDES HE OWNED, IT AINT SHIT!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, FIRMEX


*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9749853
> *ROLLERZ :twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:29 PM~9749841
> *COLD AS FUCK AND IT'S SNOWING! :angry:
> *


SAME HERE :angry: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9749872
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: RO 4 LIFE, PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, FIRMEX
> New Mexico*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 07:30 PM~9749866
> *IF IT LOOKS LIKE ANY OF THE OTHER RIDES HE OWNED, IT AINT SHIT!
> *


I seen it, so far itz still lookin' good!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9749853
> *ROLLERZ :twak:
> *


I THINK HE WAS REFERRING TO THAT ****** WITH CURLS IN HIS HAIR THAT TONY POSTED, NOT ABOUT OUR FAMILY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9749863
> *THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, PROPER DOS, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD BROTHER?
> *



CHILLIN AND YOU!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:32 PM~9749882
> *I THINK HE WAS REFERRING TO THAT ****** WITH CURLS IN HIS HAIR THAT TONY POSTED, NOT ABOUT OUR FAMILY
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 06:32 PM~9749887
> *CHILLIN AND YOU!!!!
> *


SAME HERE BROTHER. I HEARD YOU GUYS WENT LIVE IN BURQUE THIS PAST WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9749795
> *Damn that sucks...paint prison for real
> *


X2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:32 PM~9749882
> *I THINK HE WAS REFERRING TO THAT ****** WITH CURLS IN HIS HAIR THAT TONY POSTED, NOT ABOUT OUR FAMILY
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!! I KNOW BETTER THEN THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:34 PM~9749903
> *SAME HERE BROTHER. I HEARD YOU GUYS WENT LIVE IN BURQUE THIS PAST WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65, RO 4 LIFE, *Switchmaster*, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, cold hard cash, FIRMEX

YOU DONE JERKING OFF IN YOUR CAR? :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9749928
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WE NEED TO PLAN A ROAD TRIP THERE SOON SO WE CAN PARTY WITH OUR FAMILY, AND ALL TH FINE ASS 505 HYNAS.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9749934
> *THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65, RO 4 LIFE, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, cold hard cash, FIRMEX
> 
> YOU DONE JERKING OFF IN YOUR CAR? :roflmao:
> *


X 2 .... AND WHERES THE PRICES 4 MY SHIT? :angry: GUESS ILL HAVE 2 CALL AROUND BCUZ DONT HAVE TIME 4 UR BROTHERS.. :angry: LOL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2008, 07:36 PM~9749928
> *:thumbsup:
> *


LOOKS LIKE IM HEADED THAT WAY THIS WEEKEND TO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSINESS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9749866
> *IF IT LOOKS LIKE ANY OF THE OTHER RIDES HE OWNED, IT AINT SHIT!
> *


Here's ours but I think he's moving to Califas :angry: 
JOE'S (FLEETWOOD)








with full chrome undies


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9749934
> *THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65, RO 4 LIFE, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, cold hard cash, FIRMEX
> 
> YOU DONE JERKING OFF IN YOUR CAR? :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, I had to finish myself off bekuz Kevin doesn't know what the fuck he is doing. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9749950
> *WE NEED TO PLAN A ROAD TRIP THERE SOON SO WE CAN PARTY WITH OUR FAMILY, AND ALL TH FINE ASS 505 HYNAS.
> *


X 2 DONT THEY HAVE THAT BIG SHOW IN MAY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who's busting out the Caddies this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 07:39 PM~9749963
> *Yeah, I had to finish myself off bekuz Kevin doesn't know what the fuck he is doing.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9749954
> *X 2  .... AND WHERES THE PRICES 4 MY SHIT? :angry: GUESS ILL HAVE 2 CALL AROUND BCUZ DONT HAVE TIME 4 UR BROTHERS.. :angry: LOL
> *


Shut up ******, :biggrin: LOL Dave C. didn't call me back yet.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 06:40 PM~9749981
> *Shut up ******, :biggrin: LOL Dave C. didn't call me back yet.
> *


HE BE BULL SHITTN..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:39 PM~9749957
> *Here's ours but I think he's moving to Califas :angry:
> JOE'S  (FLEETWOOD)
> 
> ...


THATS NICE! WASENT THAT THE CAR CHUCK BOUGHT FIRST?!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9749218
> *I WAS FLURRYS  IN LAJUNTA... I LEFT THIS MORNING AND IT WAS COMING DOWN GOOD
> *


Thats all flurrys.I worked outside all day.It was cold but dry.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:39 PM~9749957
> *Here's ours but I think he's moving to Califas :angry:
> JOE'S  (FLEETWOOD)
> 
> ...


NICE FLEETWOOD. IT WOULD BE NICE IF HE STAYED TO GIVE CIPI SOME COMPETITION. OTHERWISE HE IS GOING TO BE BEATING EVERYONE UP IN THAT CLASS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 06:42 PM~9749992
> *THATS NICE! WASENT THAT THE CAR CHUCK BOUGHT FIRST?!
> *


Yeah Chuck bought it Undied it out then sold it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 06:39 PM~9749963
> *Yeah, I had to finish myself off bekuz Kevin doesn't know what the fuck he is doing.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN KEVIN, AND YOU DON'T DENY THAT SHIT? WTF?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:42 PM~9749999
> *NICE FLEETWOOD. IT WOULD BE NICE IF HE STAYED TO GIVE CIPI SOME COMPETITION. OTHERWISE HE IS GOING TO BE BEATING EVERYONE UP IN THAT CLASS.
> *


Yeah the only other one is Chucks old Blue one that will be chromed ,and gutted.He may go to Chicago


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:48 PM~9750032
> *DAMN KEVIN, AND YOU DON'T DENY THAT SHIT? WTF?
> *


 X 2 SO U SOLD TURN N HEADS?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 07:48 PM~9750032
> *DAMN KEVIN, AND YOU DON'T DENY THAT SHIT? WTF?
> *


oh hell no
:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 06:48 PM~9750032
> *DAMN KEVIN, AND YOU DON'T DENY THAT SHIT? WTF?
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 07:43 PM~9750010
> *Yeah Chuck bought it Undied it out then sold it
> *


WELL I AINT A BALLER TO BUY ONE LIKE THAT! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT IM CAPABLE OF!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Roy love the 62, I would like to check it out,If its cool!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 21 2008, 06:53 PM~9750084
> *Roy love the 62, I would like to check it out,If its cool!
> *


Sure come on over anytime homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey fe didn't you get a pic here?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 06:54 PM~9750091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You get the trailer with it?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 21 2008, 06:56 PM~9750108
> *Sure come on over anytime homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 07:00 PM~9750143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Holy huge fucking pic of Rich batman*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 21 2008, 06:49 PM~9750043
> *X  2    SO U SOLD TURN N HEADS?
> *


TURN N HEADZ HAS BEEN SOLD AS OF THIS PAST FRIDAY!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Check out this cars plate that was infront of us in Oklahoma


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 06:57 PM~9750112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM THE CARTOON "CARS" :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AIGHT *******, WELL I'M OUT. GOTZ TO GO FEED MY DAUGHTER!

BE BACK IN A COUPLE HOURZ.....................................................


















































































































































































































































PEACE! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 21 2008, 08:03 PM~9750164
> *Check out this cars plate that was infront of us in Oklahoma
> 
> 
> ...








DAMN I ZOOMED IN CLOSE ENOUGH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 07:10 PM~9750237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A SICK FLEETWOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN IT GOT QUIET IN HERE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Tony


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 20 2008, 08:37 PM~9742505
> *I have some friends from Leadville theyre older but their names are Lorenzo Sandoval and Adrian Gonzales
> *


I think I know Lorenzo, not sure though...


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

All you homies should cruise to Leadville this summer for our lil car show in the first weekend of August.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP HOW WAS YOUR DAD GUY :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 21 2008, 09:59 PM~9751343
> *WHAT UP CIP HOW WAS YOUR DAD GUY  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: DID YOU MEAN "HOW WAS YOUR DAY"? :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM OUT BROTHAS!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Where is everyone?
:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

DAMN WHERE DID EVER ONE GO TO BED? I TOLD YALL I WOULD BE RIGHT BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 21 2008, 11:32 PM~9752596
> *DAMN WHERE DID EVER ONE GO TO BED? I TOLD YALL I WOULD BE RIGHT BACK. :biggrin:
> *


i am still up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup Renzo


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!! Bigg Izz Dogg finally on here representin Ruthless Kustoms. Talk to everyone soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up man!!! Guess everyone's asleep huh. Oh well, I'm about to do the same, gotta get up early for work.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 21 2008, 11:45 PM~9752754
> *Wuz up man!!! Guess everyone's asleep huh. Oh well, I'm about to do the same, gotta get up early for work.
> *


all right laterz Izzy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING RIDERS..................


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Morning peoples


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

morning felix morning homies :|


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

morning co


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

wat it dew


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 21 2008, 11:42 PM~9752724
> *What up everybody!!! Bigg Izz Dogg finally on here representin Ruthless Kustoms. Talk to everyone soon. :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Everyone!!! Whut Up Izzy!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Im sick of this cold shit. Turn on the freakin heat! :angry:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN IN COLORADO IS IT STILL SNOWING LIKE A MO FO OR WHAT??? ROY ILL BE CALLING YOU TODAY FUCKER ON THOSE WHEELS HOMIE!!! BEEN CHILLEN WITH THE FAMILIA HOMIE...HAD THE EAST LOS CHAPTER AND THE 818 GOODTIMERS OVER THIS WEEKEND...PICS WILL BE POSTED SOON....STAY WARM CABRONES!!!!* :biggrin: 

*CHUCKS
GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jan 22 2008, 08:38 AM~9754286
> *Im sick of this cold shit. Turn on the freakin heat!  :angry:
> *


x2 The news said it was -4 below right now :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK HOW WAS LA GUY


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 21 2008, 09:38 PM~9751813
> *:dunno: DID  YOU MEAN "HOW WAS YOUR DAY"? :dunno:
> *


 YEP :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> WHAT UP CHUCK HOW WAS LA GUY


*STILL HERE HOMIE..IM HAVING A BLAST WITH THE FAMILIA AND MY EXTENDED FAMILIA (GOODTIMES CC)!!! LOVING THE WEATHER AND LOVING MY TRIZZLE...ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON !!!!

GOTTA LOVE LA..........* :biggrin: 

























[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Chuck


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS

*THAT DUECE IS THE TALK OF THE TOWN FUCKER....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:13 AM~9754387
> *What da fuck Chuck
> *


*EVERYONE STILL ASLEEP HOMIE SO YOU KNOW I GOTTA HIT THE LOW DOG!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GONNA HEAD TO LONG BEACH TODAY ....ITS BEEN A WHILE !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 22 2008, 08:15 AM~9754400
> *EVERYONE STILL ASLEEP HOMIE SO YOU KNOW I GOTTA HIT THE LOW DOG!!!
> *


Hit me up later bout those Rims,and bumpers dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 22 2008, 08:14 AM~9754397
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It *will *be the talk of the town next year after paint and guts


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:18 AM~9754412
> *Hit me up later bout those Rims,and bumpers dog
> *


*FO SHO HOMIE DONT TRIP WILL HANDLE IT !!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:19 AM~9754420
> *:biggrin: It will be the talk of the town next year after paint and guts
> *


*THATS FIRME DOGGIE.........CANT WAIT !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> *STILL HERE HOMIE..IM HAVING A BLAST WITH THE FAMILIA AND MY EXTENDED FAMILIA (GOODTIMES CC)!!! LOVING THE WEATHER AND LOVING MY TRIZZLE...ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON !!!!
> 
> GOTTA LOVE LA..........* :biggrin:


[/quote]
You foolios act like it's cold out there :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

You foolios act like it's cold out there :uh:
[/quote]
*I KNOW HA!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> You foolios act like it's cold out there :uh:


*I KNOW HA!!!!!* :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fucking Jay even wearing gloves,unless he's trying to be a Latin Rapper :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> *I KNOW HA!!!!!* :biggrin:


Fucking Jay even wearing gloves,unless he's trying to be a Latin Rapper :biggrin:
[/quote]
*LOL...PINCHE JAY AND HIS CUSTOM ASS GLOVES!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP KEV?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 22 2008, 12:11 PM~9755410
> *WHAT UP KEV?
> *


wassup tony?
what you up to?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> *STILL HERE HOMIE..IM HAVING A BLAST WITH THE FAMILIA AND MY EXTENDED FAMILIA (GOODTIMES CC)!!! LOVING THE WEATHER AND LOVING MY TRIZZLE...ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON !!!!
> 
> GOTTA LOVE LA..........* :biggrin:


[/quote]
Looks like youe having GOODTIMES.Thats cool..........


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTMFT
:biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

I FOUND THIS FROM OVER THA SUMMER..








PIX OF THA 47 WHEN WE PAINTED THA BELLY.








PIX OF THE MOTOR BEFORE BEING PUT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 22 2008, 04:17 PM~9757448
> *PIX OF THA 47 WHEN WE PAINTED THA BELLY.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD TONE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 04:19 PM~9757467
> *LOOKING GOOD TONE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.
> *


ALMOST THERE..THESE R OLD PIX..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERYONE????


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

MABE THIS WILL WAKE EVERYONE IN COLORADO UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, LilCripples, ROLLERZONLY 719,* GTMILKWEED93*
What up Focker ,when you making your way to the rockies?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 21 2008, 10:34 PM~9752623
> *wassup Renzo
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 22 2008, 04:17 PM~9757448
> *I FOUND THIS FROM OVER THA SUMMER..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD 719?


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey CO! 
Hey Sean, how do you like my new Regal? :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm taking it over. Now we have to find a ride for Fe.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 07:52 PM~9759089
> *Hey CO!
> Hey Sean, how do you like my new Regal?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm taking it over.  Now we have to find a ride for Fe.
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 07:52 PM~9759089
> *Hey CO!
> Hey Sean, how do you like my new Regal?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm taking it over.  Now we have to find a ride for Fe.
> *


*OH HELL NO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:00 PM~9759183
> *OH HELL NO
> *


Just tell her your taking out a second mortgage and buying a 62  :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:03 PM~9759212
> *Just tell her your taking out a second mortgage and buying a 62   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Easy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Chris


----------



## ~ RO Chica ~ (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:03 PM~9759212
> *Just tell her your taking out a second mortgage and buying a 62   :biggrin:
> *



Then we can paint it pink! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Kev? what up everyone?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 08:07 PM~9759256
> *Then we can paint it pink!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:09 PM~9759276
> *what up Kev? what up everyone?
> *


not much
hey you got $8,500 i can borrow
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:11 PM~9759294
> *not much
> hey you got $8,500 i can borrow
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 08:10 PM~9759292
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Wassup ******


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 09:10 PM~9759292
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


waddup Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Fe, when you gonna let me check her out? Whut up Kev?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 08:18 PM~9759355
> *Whut Up Fe, when you gonna let me check her out? Whut up Kev?
> *


I know huh


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 08:18 PM~9759355
> *Whut Up Fe, when you gonna let me check her out? Whut up Kev?
> *


It's at the shop, come by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:20 PM~9759369
> *It's at the shop, come by
> *


I'll stop by tomorrow after 4... Is that cool?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 09:18 PM~9759355
> *Whut Up Fe, when you gonna let me check her out? Whut up Kev?
> *


just chillin
trying to come up with $8,500
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:20 PM~9759369
> *It's at the shop, come by
> *


Time to whip out the burlglary tools :scrutinize:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 08:21 PM~9759374
> *I'll stop by tomorrow after 4... Is that cool?
> *


Of course homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:21 PM~9759376
> *just chillin
> trying to come up with $8,500
> :biggrin:
> *


For a ride?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:22 PM~9759394
> *Time to whip out the burlglary tools :scrutinize:
> *


That shit's on lock homie :machinegun: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 09:21 PM~9759376
> *just chillin
> trying to come up with $8,500
> :biggrin:
> *


Whut car did you find? or is it for something else?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:23 PM~9759400
> *For a ride?
> *


For a HOOKER


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

SEAN my *****


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 09:24 PM~9759416
> *Whut car did you find? or is it for something else?
> *


my Riv


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 07:52 PM~9759089
> *Hey CO!
> Hey Sean, how do you like my new Regal?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm taking it over.  Now we have to find a ride for Fe.
> *


That's what's up Carol! Tell Fe don't bother coming to the meeting this weekend, because your gonna be there instead. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:24 PM~9759417
> *For a HOOKER
> *


That must be a damn good hooker :roflmao: Thatz more like a mail order bride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

6 Members: Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, *~ RO Chica ~, *ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION, meaninthesestreets
What the hell you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:24 PM~9759417
> *For a HOOKER
> *


nah i will just borrow one of lando's girls
:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 08:07 PM~9759256
> *Then we can paint it pink!  :biggrin:
> *


To match Fe's panties? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 09:25 PM~9759424
> *my Riv
> *


What condition is it in?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:25 PM~9759427
> *That's what's up Carol! Tell Fe don't bother coming to the meeting this weekend, because your gonna be there instead. :0
> *


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:25 PM~9759427
> *That's what's up Carol! Tell Fe don't bother coming to the meeting this weekend, because your gonna be there instead. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:24 PM~9759421
> *SEAN my *****
> *


Q~VO LE homie!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 09:26 PM~9759439
> *What condition is it in?
> *


perfect condition


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:26 PM~9759436
> *To match Fe's panties?  :biggrin:
> *


You still have those, You still wearing them on your head huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:27 PM~9759446
> *perfect condition
> *


post it up :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:26 PM~9759434
> *nah i will just borrow one of lando's girls
> :roflmao:
> *


Same thing as a hooker ain't it? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:28 PM~9759453
> *post it up :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:28 PM~9759456
> *Same thing as a hooker ain't it?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:27 PM~9759449
> *You still have those, You still wearing them on your head huh :biggrin:
> *


So you are admitting you have pink panties? :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:27 PM~9759446
> *perfect condition
> *


Sean told me you can't put anything besides 13's on it since it was a traditional car.So you can forget about those Twinkie Two's homie :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:25 PM~9759431
> *6 Members: Switchmaster, PROPER DOS, ~ RO Chica ~, ROLLERZONLY 719, THUGG PASSION, meaninthesestreets
> What the hell you doing? :biggrin:
> *


She took over your car, now she's taking over LIL. :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:29 PM~9759473
> *Sean told me you can't put anything besides 13's on it since it was a traditional car.So you can forget about those Twinkie Two's homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:29 PM~9759473
> *Sean told me you can't put anything besides 13's on it since it was a traditional car.So you can forget about those Twinkie Two's homie :biggrin:
> *


Didn't actually say that, but you must have read my mind. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:31 PM~9759499
> *Didn't actually say that, but you must have read my mind. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:32 PM~9759507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:28 PM~9759456
> *Same thing as a hooker ain't it?  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:33 PM~9759515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucking car is a Legend you better not change those wheels :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 09:33 PM~9759515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 22 2008, 08:33 PM~9759515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of flames, but that shit is sick. Good color combo too :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Today I took the car to the shop and already got hemmed up by the fucking cops :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:37 PM~9759560
> *Today I took the car to the shop and already got hemmed up by the fucking cops :angry:
> *


That's crazy they're usually cool with me,telling me to hit the switch and shit sometimes........
















O'ya I am alot lighter than you :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:37 PM~9759560
> *Today I took the car to the shop and already got hemmed up by the fucking cops :angry:
> *


They saw that ROLLERZ ONLY plaque in the back window.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:43 PM~9759585
> *They saw that ROLLERZ ONLY plaque in the back window.
> *


Ya think?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:44 PM~9759595
> *Ya think?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:37 PM~9759560
> *Today I took the car to the shop and already got hemmed up by the fucking cops :angry:
> *


They thought you brought back more than just a car from Texas.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:46 PM~9759614
> *They thought you brought back more than just a car from Texas.
> *


You know!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

You need to get a loan, sell your ass, or do something to get that boat tail Kev, especially it being ur dream car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:47 PM~9759625
> *You need to get a loan, sell your ass, or do something to get that boat tail Kev, especially it being ur dream car.
> *


Just ask Fe,Sean or any other random Baller....I mean Roller :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:42 PM~9759575
> *That's crazy they're usually cool with me,telling me to hit the switch and shit sometimes........
> O'ya I am alot lighter than you :biggrin:
> *


i thought u said the cops where cool.. liar... hahahaha


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:48 PM~9759635
> *Just ask Fe,Sean or any other random Baller....I mean Roller :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:43 PM~9759585
> *They saw that ROLLERZ ONLY plaque in the back window.
> *


Fucking haterz, Just like Hootie huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 08:49 PM~9759637
> *i thought u said the cops where cool.. liar... hahahaha
> *


They never fuck with us? :dunno:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 08:49 PM~9759637
> *i thought u said the cops where cool.. liar... hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:49 PM~9759642
> *Fucking haterz, Just like Hootie huh
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:50 PM~9759651
> *They never fuck with us? :dunno:
> *


They always hate on the *ROLLERZ*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:50 PM~9759651
> *They never fuck with us? :dunno:
> *


That's cause they never had anything to fuck with you for, but things are going to change now that you have that Deuce.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Where the hell is big RICH dogg? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:52 PM~9759675
> *That's cause they never had anything to fuck with you for, but things are going to change now that you have that Deuce.
> *


Why's that? :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:53 PM~9759683
> *Where the hell is big RICH dogg? :dunno:
> *


Under your desk, licking your balls. :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup Ivan?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:50 PM~9759651
> *They never fuck with us? :dunno:
> *


becuase u look white.. everytime u see a cop your like OMG.. look at those mexicans hahahahahaha


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:53 PM~9759694
> *Under your desk, licking your balls. :0
> *


Nah, he is licking Kevin's :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:53 PM~9759683
> *Where the hell is big RICH dogg? :dunno:
> *


I can bet $100 he is somewhere drinking a beer with a Traditions shirt on :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:53 PM~9759683
> *Where the hell is big RICH dogg? :dunno:
> *


Rich has barely been on since the marathon picture day!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:54 PM~9759698
> *Wassup Ivan?
> *


Whats up Fe


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:54 PM~9759708
> *Nah, he is licking Kevin's :0
> *


hell no
:nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 08:54 PM~9759699
> *becuase u look white.. everytime u see a cop your like OMG.. look at those mexicans hahahahahaha
> *


While pointing at another club :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:53 PM~9759692
> *Why's that? :scrutinize:
> *


C'mon dawg, no disrespect but your LS was a normal street cruiser you saw from Pueblo to Springs, nothing special. 

Now your Deuce is on a whole other level, big baller status, and cops aren't nieve to the cost of your ride. They see the undies blinging and it's over.

They will fuck with you, that I guarantee.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:56 PM~9759729
> *While pointing at another club :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn like that?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 08:56 PM~9759726
> *Whats up Fe
> *


What up Ivan ,got that today Imma send it off tomorrow.....Big Greg will hook you up homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:55 PM~9759719
> *I can bet $100 he is somewhere drinking a beer with a Traditions shirt on  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 08:57 PM~9759736
> *Damn like that?
> *


Yeah he's white! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:57 PM~9759733
> *C'mon dawg, no disrespect but your LS was a normal street cruiser you saw from Pueblo to Springs, nothing special.
> 
> Now your Deuce is on a whole other level, big baller status, and cops aren't nieve to the cost of your ride. They see the undies blinging and it's over.
> ...


Fuck it they'll have alot of fucking with to do...cause that Deuce is gonna be on the Streets every Weekend ....not all couped up inna garage like I'm scared to drive it  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 08:59 PM~9759760
> *Yeah he's white! :biggrin:
> *


Only when the Po Po's are around


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:58 PM~9759741
> *What up Ivan ,got that today Imma send it off tomorrow.....Big Greg will hook you up homie
> *


damn skippy im the man with the hook ups... anything u need i get


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Roy ? About time you checked the damn mail :biggrin: .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:57 PM~9759738
> *
> *


Change ur avatar already! I wanna see Tangy :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 08:59 PM~9759761
> *Fuck it they'll have alot of fucking with to do...cause that Deuce is gonna be on the Streets every Weekend ....not all couped up inna garage like I'm scared to drive it   :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha u forgot to say with 2 guys in the back pushing the car..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:00 PM~9759777
> *Only when the Po Po's are around
> *


Me too, and at work too!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:01 PM~9759787
> *hahahaha u forgot to say with 2 guys in the back pushing the car..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:59 PM~9759761
> *Fuck it they'll have alot of fucking with to do...cause that Deuce is gonna be on the Streets every Weekend ....not all couped up inna garage like I'm scared to drive it   :biggrin:
> *


Dont lie roy I bet that car already runs .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 09:00 PM~9759782
> *What up Roy ? About time you checked the damn mail :biggrin: .
> *


You can PM Greg aka gtimeseastlos for any questions on it homie....that cool Greg?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:00 PM~9759786
> *Change ur avatar already! I wanna see Tangy :biggrin:
> *


I need to get some better picks but I'll put something up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:01 PM~9759787
> *hahahaha u forgot to say with 2 guys in the back pushing the car..
> *


That's fucked up Greg you know you hit a soft spot...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS, 6Deuce, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, 4pump84cutty, *impala63*

What's good Joe?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Kev this is more you :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You have all the answers Roy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:03 PM~9759816
> *That's fucked up Greg you know you hit a soft spot...
> *


Nevermind


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 PM~9759803
> *You can PM Greg aka gtimeseastlos for any questions on it homie....that cool Greg?
> *


cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:03 PM~9759814
> *I need to get some better picks but I'll put something up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:03 PM~9759816
> *That's fucked up Greg you know you hit a soft spot...
> *


i hit the g spot :biggrin: but shit that new motor comming down... so it can be ready to hit the blvd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:04 PM~9759829
> *He got in the club after he sold the car to you?
> *


Nah he got in right before,but he's no longer in somewhere couped up probably scared to drive his new toy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:06 PM~9759842
> *i hit the g spot :biggrin: but shit that new motor comming down... so it can be ready to hit the blvd
> *


I had to cancel the one coming down...long story,but I'm looking for one locally


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:07 PM~9759856
> *Nah he got in right before,but he's no longer in somewhere couped up probably scared to drive his new toy
> *


 :biggrin: 
hey anyone one in colorado looking to trade a impala for a bomb?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:07 PM~9759856
> *Nah he got in right before,but he's no longer in somewhere couped up probably scared to drive his new toy
> *


Who? the guy that sold you the ride?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 PM~9759876
> *:biggrin:
> hey anyone one in colorado looking to trade a impala for a bomb?
> *


Not that I know of?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 PM~9759876
> *:biggrin:
> hey anyone one in colorado looking to trade a impala for a bomb?
> *


We are no longer allowed to trade fucker .....stop asking for my car so much already :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co if thers any ball licking going it kev and fe you know


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, gtimeseastlos, impala63, 4pump84cutty

Whta's good Traditions?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean and Roy????????????????????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 10:11 PM~9759895
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, gtimeseastlos, impala63, 4pump84cutty
> 
> Whta's good Traditions?
> *


whats good homie how the ride you drive yours yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:10 PM~9759890
> *whats up co if thers any ball licking going it kev and fe you know
> *


tell us you got a beer in one hand and a Traditions shirt on Big Rich :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:10 PM~9759890
> *whats up co if thers any ball licking going it kev and fe you know
> *


 :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:10 PM~9759890
> *whats up co if thers any ball licking going it kev and fe you know
> *


Rich from Traditions is back!!! :biggrin: Whutz Good?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

shirt yes beer no cant drink at home only when i am out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:12 PM~9759909
> *:twak:
> *


Nice Avy


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 PM~9759873
> *I had to cancel the one coming down...long story,but I'm looking for one locally
> *


sucks homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:12 PM~9759909
> *:twak:
> *


Nice Avatar Brother.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm out foolios, Be safe Sean


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2008, 10:12 PM~9759910
> *Rich from Traditions is back!!!  :biggrin: Whutz Good?
> *


what up fes waiting on the tax money for the monte


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:13 PM~9759931
> *Nice Avatar Brother.
> *


Thanks Jefe


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:10 PM~9759886
> *We are no longer allowed to trade fucker .....stop asking for my car so much already :biggrin:
> *


that car could have been mine :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:13 PM~9759928
> *sucks homie
> *


It's all Good homie just waiting for something to come across Craigslist or something


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:11 PM~9759902
> *whats good homie how the ride you drive yours yet
> *


Nah homie, I pulled it out of the garage once to wash it real quick, and it's been in the garage ever since. It's way too cold to be fucking with it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:14 PM~9759942
> *that car could have been mine :biggrin:
> *


Feel Smart it isn't


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 10:14 PM~9759947
> *Nah homie, I pulled it out of the garage once to wash it real quick, and it's been in the garage ever since. It's way too cold to be fucking with it.
> *


you should have seen felixs ass driving his today now it needs a bath :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 09:13 PM~9759936
> *I'm out foolios, Be safe Sean
> *


I can only be as safe as the pilot flies the plane, but hit me up manana bRO.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:15 PM~9759958
> *Feel Smart it isn't
> *


yes i do.. i was asking for cash..he didnt want to give up money


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:15 PM~9759960
> *you should have seen felixs ass driving his today now it needs a bath  :roflmao:
> *


Did he at least 3 wheel that bitch?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright im out I'll holla at you guys later...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 10:17 PM~9759983
> *Did he at least 3 wheel that bitch?
> *


check you pm homie no not yet it was wet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:17 PM~9759981
> *yes i do.. i was asking for cash..he didnt want to give up money
> *


He didn't even give up the Felix plate on it,shit even took off the radiator cap :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

roy why dont you rebuild the one you got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:22 PM~9760036
> *roy why dont you rebuild the one you got
> *


I am homie :biggrin: 
I just be bullshitting sometimes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Rich do you have any extra 65 lower a-arms you want to sell or know who might have some


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:24 PM~9760052
> *I am homie :biggrin:
> I just be bullshitting sometimes
> *


thers a damm good shop to do it on auburn street and he is real fair price u know


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 10:25 PM~9760061
> *Rich do you have any extra 65 lower a-arms you want to sell or know who might have some
> *


i do have some in my 65 at fe shop are they for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:25 PM~9760070
> *thers a damm good shop to do it on auburn street and he is real fair price u know
> *


Do what?
Paint?
Guts?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:27 PM~9760081
> *Do what?
> Paint?
> Guts?
> *


motor but the interior i got a hook up


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Theyre for my homie here in my home town.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OOOOHHHH the motor....can you get me a price or number?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 10:28 PM~9760093
> *Theyre for my homie here in my home town.
> *


well let me make sure than tell me what he was going pay and i will hook him up


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:19 PM~9760009
> *He didn't even give up the Felix plate on it,shit even took off the radiator cap :angry:
> *


damn u need a plate.. ill get u one homie.. dont trip


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:28 PM~9760096
> *OOOOHHHH the motor....can you get me a price or number?
> *


they want like 8 or 900 to do the motor in my 65 its lees automotive machine shop on auburn there in the phone book and ask for ken


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:30 PM~9760112
> *damn u need a plate.. ill get u one homie.. dont trip
> *


I got one homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:29 PM~9760106
> *well let me make sure than tell me what he was going pay and i will hook him up
> *


Yeah let me know he needs them so name a price


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:31 PM~9760123
> *they want like 8 or 900 to do the motor in my 65 its lees automotive machine shop on auburn there in the phone book and ask for ken
> *


Does the engine gotta be out?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 10:31 PM~9760134
> *Yeah let me know he needs them so name a price
> *


well is 100 to much for both


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 10:30 PM~9760112
> *damn u need a plate.. ill get u one homie.. dont trip
> *


Find me one for my 64


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:31 PM~9760126
> *I got one homie
> *


Then why u cry.. hahaha


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Goodtimers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 09:32 PM~9760147
> *Find me one for my 64
> *


dont need to.. my homie sells them for $15.00 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:32 PM~9760146
> *well is 100 to much for both
> *


I'll check with him and see


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:32 PM~9760148
> *Then why u cry.. hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 22 2008, 09:32 PM~9760148
> *Then why u cry.. hahaha
> *


Had to pay $25 :tears:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:32 PM~9760140
> *Does the engine gotta be out?
> *


yea but thats not that hard it will cost more to if the shop pulls it than ur shit sits outside if you pull it in your garage and take the motor to them than your ride is still at your place


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:34 PM~9760171
> *yea but thats not that hard it will cost more to if the shop pulls it than ur shit sits outside if you pull it in your garage and take the motor to them than your ride is still at your place
> *


I'm cool homie got a plug already


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:34 PM~9760171
> *yea but thats not that hard it will cost more to if the shop pulls it than ur shit sits outside if you pull it in your garage and take the motor to them than your ride is still at your place
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 10:33 PM~9760162
> *I'll check with him and see
> *


if thats to much let me know i will hook him up i dont try to burn any one and if it will put him on the street just let me know


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:33 PM~9760165
> *Had to pay $25 :tears:
> *


estupi :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up cip what good dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:36 PM~9760182
> *if thats to much let me know i will hook him up i dont try to burn any one and if it will put him on the street just let me know
> *


Right on bro I'll let you know


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty

There is actually as many ROLLERZONLY for once :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:37 PM~9760189
> *whats up cip what's good dog
> *


He is catching up on the last 5 pages.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

if thats the case we will be here all night he is a little slow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2008, 09:39 PM~9760213
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, TRADITIONS 79 65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty
> 
> There is actually as many ROLLERZONLY for once :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 09:41 PM~9760230
> *if thats the case we will be here all night he is a little slow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:41 PM~9760230
> *if thats the case we will be here all night he is a little slow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR ONE TO TALK RICH!!! WHATS UP EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hey homie whats that about i am stupid not slow


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:50 PM~9760283
> *hey homie whats that about i am stupid not slow
> *


WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?! 
:dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

one slower than the outher :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:52 PM~9760301
> *one slower than the outher :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL ITS HARD TO TELL WITH YOUR SPELLING!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 22 2008, 10:53 PM~9760308
> *WELL ITS HARD TO TELL WITH YOUR SPELLING!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


see stupid :wave: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

SUP CO WATS GOING DOWN ? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ITS ALL GOOD RICH!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 22 2008, 10:53 PM~9760308
> *WELL ITS HARD TO TELL WITH YOUR SPELLING!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


how you doing homie when you go back to work


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:55 PM~9760328
> *how you doing homie when you go back to work
> *


I GUESS NEXT WEEK!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

you think we can spray the car end of may or start of june


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 10:59 PM~9760348
> *you think we can spray the car end of may or start of june
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I SEE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 22 2008, 11:00 PM~9760365
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I SEE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: that works for me i going to hit cinco with the old paint but every thing else done


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 11:02 PM~9760380
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: that works for me i going to hit cinco with the old paint but every thing else done
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED I WILL HIT CINCO WITH PAINT WHEELS AND SWITCHES!


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:07 PM~9759856
> *Nah he got in right before,but he's no longer in somewhere couped up probably scared to drive his new toy
> *


Scared and couped up???!!!
Shit...been driving my new toy alot, even to work and back


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL LADIES, IM OUT FOR THE NIGHT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jan 22 2008, 10:14 PM~9760472
> *Scared and couped up???!!!
> Shit...been driving my new toy alot, even to work and back
> *


I heard you couldn't go anywhere unless you was with a whole crew,was scared to bring that car out,or was it because your bitch ass knew the engine was gonna blow????Shorty said you even tried to sell him the car for more before I got there.Take your Hot Rod ass back to the Minnesota topic where you get clowned,if I ever see you that's what the fuck Imma do....clown you


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:30 PM~9760585
> *I heard you couldn't go anywhere unless you was with a whole crew,was scared to bring that car out,or was it because your bitch ass knew the engine was gonna blow????Shorty said you even tried to sell him the car for more before I got there.Take your Hot Rod ass back to the Minnesota topic where you get clowned,if I ever see you that's what the fuck Imma do....clown you
> *


Hey homie, that engine ran just fine when it was here....You even drove it...
How am I supposed to know if it was going? sounded just fine to me...and
you said it even sounded good!!! Couldn't go anywhere unless if it was with
a crew!! Could go anywhere I wanted, Just didn't drive the car that much!!
No I told Shorty that if they had a bigger offer... I would consider it, I even
told you that before you came!!
So your pissed off at me cause you bought a car as is, and the engine blew
after about a month....


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Just to make it clear to you and everyone else....
I would have never of sold you that car if I knew the engine was going!!!
I was up front with you on everything I knew on the car.....


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ, AND MY ROLLERZ FAM...
THE PIMP IS HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jan 22 2008, 10:47 PM~9760720
> *Just to make it clear to you and everyone else....
> I would have never of sold you that car if I knew the engine was going!!!
> I was up front with you on everything I knew on the car.....
> *


SEE YOU IN OCTOBER :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up kaddyman how the fleetwood doing


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 11:57 PM~9760776
> *whats up kaddyman how the fleetwood doing
> *


ITS UNDERGOING RECONSTRUCTION HOMIE IT WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 22 2008, 11:59 PM~9760788
> *ITS UNDERGOING RECONSTRUCTION HOMIE IT WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:
> *


you going to keep it now


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 22 2008, 11:59 PM~9760792
> *you going to keep it now
> *


YA DAWG I GOT OUT DA WHOLE BUT IF FIND SOMETHING I LIKE ITS GONE..


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 23 2008, 12:03 AM~9760820
> *YA DAWG I GOT OUT DA WHOLE BUT IF FIND SOMETHING I LIKE ITS GONE..
> *


i know the feeling there good luck on the build see you on the streets homie


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 23 2008, 12:04 AM~9760828
> *i know the feeling there good luck on the build see you on the streets homie
> *


FO SHO HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO HIT THE STREETS ONCE THIS SHIT MELTS...lol uffin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Rich i need a loan
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:51 PM~9760743
> *SEE YOU IN OCTOBER :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:48 PM~9760724
> *WHATS UP  COLORADO RIDERZ,  AND MY  ROLLERZ FAM...
> THE PIMP IS HERE
> *


Pimp with quantity, not quality.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

ya watcha guys think huh lol getting that hop on :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: who ever wants to go head to head lets do it up :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 23 2008, 06:49 AM~9762148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STFU Tim, you know who the SWITCHMASTER is, stop bullshitin and buy that car.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

lol i know huh i needs to buy it.... ohhh look rollers aint the only ones with mag covers with there cars on them :roflmao:  :cheesy: jk lol having to much fucking fun on underground 2 haha


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 06:59 AM~9762165
> *STFU Tim, you know who the SWITCHMASTER is, stop bullshitin and buy that car.
> *


I hope you live up to that name this year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 12:14 AM~9761370
> *Pimp with quantity, not quality.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 08:59 AM~9762165
> *STFU Tim, you know who the SWITCHMASTER is, stop bullshitin and buy that car.
> *


what up Fe.....like the Avy....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 10:37 PM~9759560
> *Today I took the car to the shop and already got hemmed up by the fucking cops :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you gotta watch that shit bRO, that car is definately an attention getter, plus with Texas plates on it, they knew it was a new car in town....did you get a ticket or what....what did they get you for???


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ RO Chica ~_@Jan 22 2008, 09:52 PM~9759089
> *Hey CO!
> Hey Sean, how do you like my new Regal?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm taking it over.  Now we have to find a ride for Fe.
> *


AAAh hell nah...... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
wassup Carol?????


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

^ there goes richie again :barf:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 07:16 AM~9762219
> *I hope you live up to that name this year  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 23 2008, 08:14 AM~9762390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


****** you know that is your tuner club president, oh yeah here is a pic of you when you was *little*. Oh wait you have never been *little*








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 08:26 AM~9762441
> ******* you know that is your tuner club president, oh yeah here is a pic of you when you was little. Oh wait you have never been little
> 
> 
> ...














OH HELL NA LOL MOMMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

ohhh here ya go felix i found this pic of you i think you grew a couple centimeters since that pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 01:14 AM~9761370
> *Pimp with quantity, not quality.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Atleast itz a lil' warmer today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:19 AM~9762706
> *Whutz good CO!!! Atleast itz a lil' warmer today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:23 AM~9762735
> *What up big Fes
> *


Whutz good Roy!!! So your goin' to Vegas this year? you taking the duece?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:25 AM~9762747
> *Whutz good Roy!!! So your goin' to Vegas this year? you taking the duece?
> *


Yeah I'll be there  
Nah probably not taking it until it's got a full makeover


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 09:27 AM~9762756
> *Yeah I'll be there
> Nah probably not taking it until it's got a full makeover
> *


Or at least until I feel it's worthy of being there.Hopefully I get back to work soon so I can start on it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:27 AM~9762756
> *Yeah I'll be there
> Nah probably not taking it until it's got a full makeover
> *


Right, Thatz cool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:30 AM~9762789
> *Or at least until I feel it's worthy of being there.Hopefully I get back to work soon so I can start on it :biggrin:
> *


Oh damn!!! I thought you were still working with!!! Just thought you got a pay cut...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:33 AM~9762808
> *Oh damn!!! I thought you were still working with!!! Just thought you got a pay cut...
> *


I got to wait like a month til I get back in action,so I'm losing like 3-3.5k this month :angry: 
But I should be set after that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:38 AM~9762861
> *I got to wait like a month til I get back in action,so I'm losing like 3-3.5k this month :angry:
> But I should be set after that
> *


Thatz cool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 AM~9762880
> *Thatz cool!!!
> *


What's your plans for this year big Fes?
I know you got something up your sleeve. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:41 AM~9762903
> *What's your plans for this year big Fes?
> I know you got something up your sleve. :biggrin:
> *


You know, Im honestly taking it pretty slow and just making sure everything gets done right!!! It almost feels good not being in a club right now!!! But I'll have something out by LRM show!!! Chapo's new cutty will be out before mine's... It should be gettin' painted on Saturday... :biggrin: Couple things up my sleeve, but we'll see... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 AM~9762947
> *You know, Im honestly taking it pretty slow and just making sure everything gets done right!!! It almost feels good not being in a club right now!!! But I'll have something out by LRM show!!! Chapo's new cutty will be out before mine's... It should be gettin' painted on Saturday...  :biggrin: Couple things up my sleeve, but we'll see...  :thumbsup:
> *


PM'd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 AM~9762947
> *You know, Im honestly taking it pretty slow and just making sure everything gets done right!!! It almost feels good not being in a club right now!!! But I'll have something out by LRM show!!! Chapo's new cutty will be out before mine's... It should be gettin' painted on Saturday...  :biggrin: Couple things up my sleeve, but we'll see...  :thumbsup:
> *


Chapo doing the Euro thang this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 11:01 AM~9763080
> *Chapo doing the Euro thang this year?
> *


Yea, itz going to look like he's the #1 Raiders fan around!!! And he don't even like football like that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 10:07 AM~9763121
> *Yea, itz going to look like he's the #1 Raiders fan around!!! And he don't even like football like that!!!
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

It has officially started, Tangy has already begun surgery.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 11:57 AM~9764039
> *It has officially started, Tangy has already begun surgery.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co what it do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 23 2008, 02:57 PM~9765225
> *whats up co what it do
> *


What's up Big *TKK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 23 2008, 09:02 AM~9762613
> *ohhh here ya go felix i found this pic of you i think you grew a couple centimeters since that pic
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Fe or Cipi? :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up roy and thats fe in the pic


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:06 PM~9765281
> *WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO
> *


what up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:14 PM~9765332
> *what up Sean
> *


CHILL'N IN THE 702.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 02:18 PM~9765354
> *CHILL'N IN THE 702.
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:18 PM~9765354
> *CHILL'N IN THE 702.
> *


I gotta Grant if you go BS someone there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:21 PM~9765371
> *I got a Grant if you go BS someone there
> *


Gimme the addy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65, WestTxFinest, *cold hard cash*
What's good Glen?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You crazy Focker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:29 PM~9765420
> *You crazy Focker :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck it, don't got shit cracken tonight N E Wayz.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:25 PM~9765399
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65, WestTxFinest, cold hard cash
> What's good Glen?
> *


not to much just getting off work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 23 2008, 03:33 PM~9765449
> *not to much just getting off work
> *


You at the same place by my crib?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:31 PM~9765435
> *Fuck it, don't got shit cracken tonight N E Wayz.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
How long you out there for?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:34 PM~9765457
> *You at the same place by my crib?
> *


 same place


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:35 PM~9765460
> *:thumbsup:
> How long you out there for?
> *


Just until Friday. But I'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:37 PM~9765470
> *Just until Friday. But I'll be back in a couple of weeks.
> *


Damn I need to get into a job like that :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 23 2008, 03:37 PM~9765468
> *same place
> *


That's cool b*RO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:38 PM~9765475
> *Damn I need to get into a job like that :biggrin:
> *


It pays good, but the travel sucks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 23 2008, 03:42 PM~9765504
> *It pays good, but the travel sucks.
> *


I bet


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:29 PM~9765420
> *You crazy Focker :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill do it for 1/2 the price :biggrin: better yet im mexican ill do it for a 6 pack


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 23 2008, 04:07 PM~9765648
> *ill do it for 1/2 the price :biggrin: better yet im mexican ill do it for a 6 pack
> *


you fool what's up Greg?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 04:08 PM~9765653
> *you fool what's up Greg?
> *


That aint you trying to get ahold of me with that restricted number is it?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Joe


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 04:10 PM~9765667
> *That aint you trying to get ahold of me with that restricted number is it?
> *


 :biggrin: yeah fool i aint a collection agency.. ill call u back up.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 23 2008, 04:12 PM~9765691
> *:biggrin:  yeah fool i aint a collection agency.. ill call u back up..  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just chillin.What about you ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

relaxin trying to think of something to do


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 04:13 PM~9765700
> *ok
> *


aight let me clock in so it can look like im calling you for work related shit hahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 23 2008, 04:17 PM~9765735
> *aight let me clock in so it can look like im calling you for work related shit hahahaha
> *


Baller :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 01:48 PM~9764804
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris how's that Cutty doing?How you been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 05:03 PM~9766043
> *
> *


 :uh: Must be nice to be rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2008, 05:37 PM~9766310
> *:uh: Must be nice to be rich
> *


Or even have a car that runs :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy? cutty is a little cold sittin' in the garage. i had to pull it out today for a minute.  i am just waitin' to see what my options are for interior and getting it painted.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! Fe's car is sick!!! And he's already giving it cosmetic surgery!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP TO THE TALLY WACKERS, AND WHATS UP TO THE COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Lando!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 07:25 PM~9767157
> *Whutz good Lando!!!
> *


WHAT UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 23 2008, 08:31 PM~9767205
> *WHAT UP FES
> *


Where's everybody at!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2008, 07:33 PM~9767215
> *Where's everybody at!!!
> *


NO IDEA BRO.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!! I went and saw Fe's car. That's a sick ass Regal!!!!! Much props to you Fe!!! What up Lando and Fes!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 23 2008, 09:03 PM~9768097
> *What up everybody!!! I went and saw Fe's car. That's a sick ass Regal!!!!! Much props to you Fe!!! What up Lando and Fes!!!
> *


Them ROLLERZ wouldn't have it any other way!  

What's good Izzy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Nutin homie!!! Just figured I'd see who's on. Whats good with you homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 23 2008, 09:15 PM~9768206
> *Nutin homie!!! Just figured I'd see who's on. Whats good with you homie?
> *


Another day another dollar.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

is everybody sleepin tonight


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here ya go felix.... THEY EVEN GOTS A PIC MADE JUST FOR YA! orale switchmaster! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 24 2008, 06:02 AM~9770794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO??? WELL IM HAVING A FIRME TIEMPO OUT HERE IN CALIFAS BUT THE RAIN IS THE ONLY THING FUCKING IT UP...WAS CHILLEN IN THE VALLE LAST NIGHT AND HAD A GOODTIME..SEE YOU FOOS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS...*


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

HOLA COLORADO RIDAZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 24 2008, 10:10 AM~9771930
> *WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!
> *



Wat's Up Bro 

oh yea wat did ya think of thoses RO loc's i did for felix :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Where's everyone at?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 24 2008, 09:22 AM~9771594
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO??? WELL IM HAVING A FIRME TIEMPO OUT HERE IN CALIFAS BUT THE RAIN IS THE ONLY THING FUCKING IT UP...WAS CHILLEN IN THE VALLE LAST NIGHT AND HAD A GOODTIME..SEE YOU FOOS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS...
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: what's good things good hope so much luv


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 24 2008, 05:19 PM~9774570
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: what's good things good hope so much luv
> *


I see you :buttkick:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 24 2008, 04:36 PM~9774725
> *I see you  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: What's up PREZZZ.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 24 2008, 04:36 PM~9774725
> *I see you  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SUCK


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 24 2008, 05:54 PM~9774881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SUCK
> *


you dumbass :guns:
it's goin down Sept 21st Denver convention Center
:machinegun:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 24 2008, 04:59 PM~9774925
> *you dumbass :guns:
> it's goin down Sept 21st Denver convention Center
> :machinegun:
> *


YOU R GOING DOWN AT THE SUPER SHOW DUMBASS :twak:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 24 2008, 04:59 PM~9774925
> *you dumbass :guns:
> it's goin down Sept 21st Denver convention Center
> :machinegun:
> *


DON'T WORRY U LOSE THERE TOO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 24 2008, 06:02 PM~9774954
> *YOU R GOING DOWN AT THE SUPER SHOW  DUMBASS :twak:
> *


ah crap I forgot we changed it to super show but thats ok
I ain't scurred hno: I still woop your ass and watch you work it out in that tight ass shirt im gonna make you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Jan 24 2008, 05:07 PM~9775003
> *ah crap I forgot we changed it to super show but thats ok
> I ain't scurred hno: I still woop your ass and watch you work it out in that tight ass shirt im gonna make you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOU BETTER TAKE THE TRUCK SO YOU CAN WIN SOMETHING


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

Let me just say when you see my car your gonna say DAMNNN  
and you will bow to my 65SS but don't cry :tears: I will let you touch it :burn:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 24 2008, 12:05 PM~9772725
> *Wat's Up Bro
> 
> oh yea wat did ya think of thoses RO loc's i did for felix :biggrin:
> *


They looked pretty good homie. I have them at the casa, need to give 'em back to Fe.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 24 2008, 08:24 PM~9776986
> *They looked pretty good homie. I have them at the casa, need to give 'em back to Fe.
> *



LOL IF YOU WANTS A PAIR TELL FELIX ILL MAKE YOU A PAIR HOMIE NO PROBLEM I SUPPORT THE RO HOMIE:thumbsup: LOL I WANTS TO BE IN THE CLUB ONE DAY AS SOON AS I GETS ME A CAR THATS GONNA BE APPROVED LMAO .... GONNA BE A WHILE HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

here ya guys go for the rollerz of 719 :machinegun: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 24 2008, 11:21 PM~9778957
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dont mind that brb gotta fix it :angry:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

THERE THATS BETTER ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

heres another one hope it works :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm its been a little slow in here lately.TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 07:14 AM~9780019
> *Damm its been a little slow in here lately.TTT
> *


Damn right!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good morning CO, Tim those pics look kewl homie. Can you make them bigger?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 08:00 AM~9780311
> *Good morning CO, Tim those pics look kewl homie. Can you make them bigger?
> *


Good Morning Bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 06:40 AM~9780077
> *Damn right!!!
> *



Que paso Boricua!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 08:55 AM~9780555
> *Good Morning Bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Fuck yo couch ******


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 08:55 AM~9780555
> *Good Morning Bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 25 2008, 09:39 AM~9780847
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Call me ******.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:11 AM~9781072
> *Call me ******.
> *



What up Bro!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up Tone and Sean? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 10:31 AM~9781208
> *What up Bro!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What's good bRO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:47 AM~9781359
> *What up Tone and Sean? :biggrin:
> *


What's good ******?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 08:00 AM~9780311
> *Good morning CO, Tim those pics look kewl homie. Can you make them bigger?
> *



YEZ ZIR HOMIE LET ME WORK MY MAGIC LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado,sorry I haven't been around.I'm back to work finally....after 3 weeks...pray that it keeps going well for me fellas....gotta catch up to Seans' ass and I aint gonna do that at home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It has been dead in here lately...everyone working or what?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 05:13 PM~9783699
> *It has been dead in here lately...everyone working or what?
> *


You know this...........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 04:15 PM~9783714
> *You know this...........
> *


What up Jr


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 05:32 PM~9783825
> *What up Jr
> *


Not much.What about you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 05:39 PM~9784280
> *Not much.What about you?
> *


Not much gonna soak a few ,then it's back to work tomorrow...Gotta make up for lost time...Felt good taking off those house shoes and putting on the work boots today :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 06:42 PM~9784306
> *Not much gonna soak a few ,then it's back to work tomorrow...Gotta make up for lost time...Felt good taking off those house shoes and putting on the work boots today :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear.Im glad your back on track.............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 25 2008, 05:52 PM~9784398
> *Thats good to hear.Im glad your back on track.............
> *


Thanks dog  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, *GTMILKWEED93*, impala63
*When you getting back Focker?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 25 2008, 08:14 PM~9784546
> *WHATS UP CO
> *


WHAT UP RICH FROM TKK.... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 25 2008, 07:05 PM~9784845
> *WHAT UP RICH FROM TKK.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado *MOSTHATED* saying what it do


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 04:11 PM~9783684
> *What up Colorado,sorry I haven't been around.I'm back to work finally....after 3 weeks...pray that it keeps going well for me fellas....gotta catch up to Seans' ass and I aint gonna do that at home
> *


 :dunno: What you talk'n 'bout willis? :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 25 2008, 07:05 PM~9784845
> *WHAT UP RICH FROM TKK.... :biggrin:
> *


Damn,Traditions is famous all the way down in Texas!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 07:12 PM~9784891
> *Whats up Colorado MOSTHATED saying what it do
> *


What's good Larry, where you been homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 08:55 PM~9785134
> *What's good Larry, where you been homie?
> *


I'm on layitlow everyday bro just trying to learn all I can though like hydraulic tech,el camino fest, stuff like that bro thats all


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 08:03 PM~9785182
> *I'm on layitlow everyday bro just trying to learn all I can though like hydraulic tech,el camino fest, stuff like that bro thats all
> *


Well don't forget to say hello to all of your COLORADO homies once in a while.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* cold hard cash*, FIRMEX

What's cracken Big GLEN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Fawkers just poppin through to say what up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 08:12 PM~9785253
> *Sup Fawkers just poppin through to say what up
> *


Sup ******? I bet you're tired from working today after that long ass break, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 08:13 PM~9785258
> *Sup ******? I bet you're tired from working today after that long ass break, huh? :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah...but it felt GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 08:16 PM~9785283
> *Hell yeah...but it felt GOOD :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad for you bRO!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 09:50 PM~9785546
> *Whats up Colorado!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up izzy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 09:11 PM~9785244
> *Well don't forget to say hello to all of your COLORADO homies once in a while.
> *


No doubt I'll never forget the CO ryders


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Izzy PM sent homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn!! where the goodtimers :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 08:52 PM~9785559
> *whats up izzy
> *



Nutin man, tired as fuck!!! Wuz new with you???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 08:56 PM~9785582
> *Izzy PM sent homie
> *


Watcha talkin about willis???


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 09:59 PM~9785617
> *Nutin man, tired as fuck!!! Wuz new with you???
> *


just been working


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que Paso Bori!!! Whatz good wit the whole CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Sean?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 09:03 PM~9785651
> *Que Paso Bori!!! Whatz good wit the whole CO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up pimpin?? What you been up too?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup fes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 09:06 PM~9785663
> *Wassup Sean?
> *


What's good Kevin, how was work?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:10 PM~9785692
> *What's good Kevin, how was work?
> *


ok, fridays are just long, open to close especially staying till seven now


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Sean?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chillin' just got off work, so I had to check Lay It Low!!! Whutz good Kev? You got that money for that Rivi?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 10:14 PM~9785718
> *Chillin' just got off work, so I had to check Lay It Low!!! Whutz good Kev? You got that money for that Rivi?
> *


i wish, but i guess there is one here that is clean i just gotta come up with a little more money
but it is way cheaper then the other one


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 09:14 PM~9785718
> *Chillin' just got off work, so I had to check Lay It Low!!! Whutz good Kev? You got that money for that Rivi?
> *


Whats going on for tomorrow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 10:15 PM~9785733
> *Whats going on for tomorrow?
> *


I got to work early but im not sure what time im gettin' off!!! I'll call you tomorrow when I have a for sure time...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 09:17 PM~9785747
> *I got to work early but im not sure what time im gettin' off!!! I'll call you tomorrow when I have a for sure time...
> *


Cool man I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Izzy,Fes,and Kevin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 10:20 PM~9785771
> *Cool man I'll talk to you tomorrow.
> *


Cool, and I'll holla at the rest of you guys later too, im about to go lay it down... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:23 PM~9785780
> *What up big Izzy,Fes,and Kevin
> *


wassup ROy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:23 PM~9785780
> *What up big Izzy,Fes,and Kevin
> *


Whutz good Roy, nice to hear your back at work!!! I kind of figured you where cuz the topic got real quiet... but I'll holla at you later... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm about to head out too. I'll talk to everyone later!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2008, 09:25 PM~9785799
> *Whutz good Roy, nice to hear your back at work!!! I kind of figured you where cuz the topic got real quiet... but I'll holla at you later... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog ,you take it easy.I gotta work tambien pero I gotta celebrate a lil....Tu Sabes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 09:57 PM~9785594
> *Damn!! where the goodtimers  :dunno:
> *


Checking in whats up paul?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS*, 4pump84cutty*, *ROLLERZONLY 719*, *gzking*
*What up Ivan ,Kevin and my Cuz Justin* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:02 PM~9786083
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, ROLLERZONLY 719, gzking
> What up Ivan ,Kevin and my Cuz Justin :biggrin:
> *


wassup ROy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy my homie that i talked to you abou goes under mafioso 65 on here got things going bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 10:05 PM~9786103
> *Whats up Roy my homie that i talked to you abou goes under mafioso 65 on here got things going bro.
> *


appreciate it dog  
Aint no stopping us dog,the *BEST* is yet to come


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:06 PM~9786117
> *appreciate it dog
> Aint no stopping us dog,the BEST is yet to come
> *


Them *ROLLERZ *are already here.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 25 2008, 09:12 PM~9785708
> *What up Sean?
> *


Q~VO Izzy, what's good homie?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 10:05 PM~9786103
> *Whats up Roy my homie that i talked to you abou goes under mafioso 65 on here got things going bro.
> *


Hey Ivan, did Rich hit you up yet. He got those parts for you.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:09 PM~9786146
> *Q~VO Izzy, what's good homie?
> *


What it iz *PREZ*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:08 PM~9786133
> *Them ROLLERZ are already here.
> *


I Second the motion to share the spotlight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster, *MOSTHATED CC*, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty

MOST HATED has blessed us with his presence! :biggrin: What's good Larry?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:11 PM~9786164
> *What it iz PREZ
> *


Chill'n b*RO*ther. How late you gonna be at the shop tomor*RO*w?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:11 PM~9786170
> *I Second the motion to share the spotlight
> *


If you can fit in the spotlight go ahead, but I warn you my head is pretty big. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:13 PM~9786182
> *Chill'n bROther. How late you gonna be at the shop tomorROw?
> *


At least 5 maybe longer, you gonna stop by to see the progress.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:11 PM~9786172
> *THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty
> 
> MOST HATED has blessed us with his presence! :biggrin:  What's good Larry?
> *


he's already like a thief in the night....and gone :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:11 PM~9786172
> *THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty
> 
> MOST HATED has blessed us with his presence! :biggrin:  What's good Larry?
> *


Just wheeling and dealing homie thats it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:14 PM~9786197
> *At least 5 maybe longer, you gonna stop by to see the progress.
> *


Yeah for sure. I think I'm the last one to see that badd mutha fucka.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sean, we bringing TP up to the shop this weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, Switchmaster, *MOSTHATED CC*, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
He's back :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:15 PM~9786209
> *Just wheeling and dealing homie thats it :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:15 PM~9786203
> *he's already like a thief in the night....and gone :0
> *


thats how I do it bro in and out then I gots to roll


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:17 PM~9786224
> *:dunno:
> *


Just small items bro like wheels,hydraulic parts whatever I can't do it big like you guys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:16 PM~9786215
> *Sean, we bringing TP up to the shop this weekend.
> *


Probably in the next few weeks homie, I want to cruise it 1 time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:16 PM~9786212
> *Yeah for sure. I think I'm the last one to see that badd mutha fucka.
> *


Nah dog I think imma be da last


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:19 PM~9786247
> *Nah dog I think imma be da last
> *


Want me to pick u up on the way? Oh wait I can't *RO*ll to Stonemore Hills, I ain't *RO*ll'n an Escalade or a Hummer.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:18 PM~9786232
> *Just small items bro like wheels,hydraulic parts whatever I can't do it big like you guys
> *


For the Cinco Nueve?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:22 PM~9786277
> *For the Cinco Nueve?
> *


Na I'm not gonna show I'll probably just drive the 59 up there and spectate


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:21 PM~9786265
> *Want me to pick u up on the way? Oh wait I can't ROll to Stonemore Hills, I ain't ROll'n an Escalade or a Hummer.
> *


............................unless Fe let's me bor*RO*w his. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:23 PM~9786284
> *Na I'm not gonna show I'll probably just drive the 59 up there and spectate
> *


But is that what you are buying the parts for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:24 PM~9786294
> *But is that what you are buying the parts for?
> *


A little for both really


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Boulevard Bully *in retirement? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:23 PM~9786284
> *Na I'm not gonna show I'll probably just drive the 59 up there and spectate
> *


Fuck na bro bring Bouelevard Bully


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone know any cheap interior shops to re do the Trey's interior? That shit is ugly as fuck. :angry: 

Tony has a plug, but just want to see what's out there.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Sean we were supposed to stay till seven tonight right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:25 PM~9786310
> *Boulevard Bully in retirement? :dunno:
> *


Na I'd like to redo some of it like maybe a wild ass paint job would really set it off but Don't know when


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:26 PM~9786316
> *Fuck na bro bring Bouelevard Bully
> *


Oh the 59 isn't good enough for you huh Roy :angry:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:28 PM~9786339
> *Anyone know any cheap interior shops to re do the Trey's interior? That shit is ugly as fuck. :angry:
> 
> Tony has a plug, but just want to see what's out there.
> *


Dand T or Mayo's, I don't know how to spell it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:29 PM~9786347
> *Na I'd like to redo some of it like maybe a wild ass paint job would really set it off but Don't know when
> *


I got a plug on "WILD ASS PAINT JOB"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:28 PM~9786339
> *Anyone know any cheap interior shops to re do the Trey's interior? That shit is ugly as fuck. :angry:
> 
> Tony has a plug, but just want to see what's out there.
> *


The guy who did mine and jr's is cheap but I don't know if he has the room to just drop a car off and do it up you know because I know you want that fucker in a garage.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

HEY KEVIN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:30 PM~9786360
> *Dand T or Mayo's, I don't know how to spell it
> *


Is that who did his on the 4?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:28 PM~9786339
> *Anyone know any cheap interior shops to re do the Trey's interior? That shit is ugly as fuck. :angry:
> 
> Tony has a plug, but just want to see what's out there.
> *


Can't nobody beat *Mayo's* quality and price homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:31 PM~9786374
> *HEY KEVIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:31 PM~9786372
> *The guy who did mine and jr's is cheap but I don't know if he has the room to just drop a car off and do it up you know because I know you want that fucker in a garage.
> *


I can gut it out myself maybe and take it to him?? Unless one of you guys have a garage I can use temporarily? :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:32 PM~9786377
> *Is that who did his on the 4?
> *


Who's 4, Mayo's does bad ass shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:30 PM~9786359
> *Oh the 59 isn't good enough for you huh Roy :angry:
> *


 :uh: Come on dog...gotta love those body lines :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 10:29 PM~9786346
> *Hey Sean we were supposed to stay till seven tonight right?
> *


Yes sir, gotta reduce them OD's, and those NSF receivables.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I am just teasing Kev...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:32 PM~9786380
> *Can't nobody beat Mayo's quality and price homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:35 PM~9786415
> *I am just teasing Kev...
> 
> 
> ...


No worries K~Dawg, we'll do Fe dirty on Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 PM~9786415
> *I am just teasing Kev...
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:30 PM~9786362
> *I got a plug on "WILD ASS PAINT JOB"
> *


What are the prices like?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:37 PM~9786444
> *No worries K~Dawg, we'll do Fe dirty on Sunday! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:34 PM~9786413
> *Yes sir, gotta reduce them OD's, and those NSF receivables.
> *


i stayed but i dont if everyone did or not


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:33 PM~9786394
> *I can gut it out myself maybe and take it to him?? Unless one of you guys have a garage I can use temporarily? :biggrin:
> *


I have space the 59 will have to sit outside for a min you'd have to talk to the guy and see the turn around time though hit up Jr he talked to him last I forget his number


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 10:38 PM~9786467
> *i stayed but i dont if everyone did or not
> *


What you talk'n 'bout Willis? You know something I don't know?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, Switchmaster, *greenmerc77*, MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZONLY 719
What up My Brotha From anotha Motha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:34 PM~9786405
> *:uh: Come on dog...gotta love those body lines :biggrin:
> *


No doubt homie I was just fucking around


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:38 PM~9786457
> *What are the prices like?
> *


It depends. Are you wanting to use the existing paint job as your base, or you want it totally redone?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:38 PM~9786457
> *What are the prices like?
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:40 PM~9786483
> *I have space the 59 will have to sit outside for a min you'd have to talk to the guy and see the turn around time though hit up Jr he talked to him last I forget his number
> *


Cool homie, good look'n out. I'll call Joe tomor*RO*w.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

*THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster* How ya'll doing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:41 PM~9786497
> *It depends. Are you wanting to use the existing paint job as your base, or you want it totally redone?
> *


I want it totally redone and no more candy so I'm gonna do a body off on it one more time possibly with a new stress wrap or full wrap frame not sure yet I'll be doing the wrap so I'll find out how good I am I might fuck up and leave the old frame in it :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:42 PM~9786506
> *X2 :angry:
> *


Sup puto :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:43 PM~9786512
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster How ya'll doing
> *


Hey Paul see here is a guy more my speed just struggling to keep up none of this baller status :biggrin:Sorry Paul hope I don't offend you


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:43 PM~9786512
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster How ya'll doing
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:43 PM~9786512
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster How ya'll doing
> *


What's cracken *GOODTIMER*?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:43 PM~9786512
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster How ya'll doing
> *


wassup bRO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:44 PM~9786524
> *Hey Paul see here is a guy more my speed just struggling to get along none of this baller status :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your speed.....maybe in 10 years i can catch to you. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 10:44 PM~9786530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the first time I saw this picture, I was *RO*ll'n. :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:45 PM~9786536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  your speed.....maybe in 10 years i can catch to you.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going no where fast bro so you'll catch up real soon might blow right by me stop and say hi on the way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 25 2008, 10:43 PM~9786518
> *Sup puto :biggrin:
> *


Sup Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 25 2008, 10:43 PM~9786518
> *Sup puto :biggrin:
> *


What it iz GOODTIMER? Did you talk to your homie yet homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 10:45 PM~9786535
> *wassup bRO
> *


Not much bro....just filling my concealed permit and getting ready to go to NC for my job interview.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:44 PM~9786524
> *Hey Paul see here is a guy more my speed just struggling to keep up none of this baller status :biggrin:Sorry Paul hope I don't offend you
> *


Must be talking about *RO*y.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:46 PM~9786556
> *Must be talking about ROy.
> *


I can't even see Roy's taillights from where I'm at and it's dark :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 PM~9786542
> *I'm going no where fast bro so you'll catch up real soon might blow right by me stop and say hi on the way
> *


Listen to this guy....................He has a sick as Elco, and a badd ass '59. Quit acting like you're broke homie, you doing it bigg!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:10 PM~9786155
> *Hey Ivan, did Rich hit you up yet. He got those parts for you.
> *


Yeah he got ahold of me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:44 PM~9786524
> *Hey Paul see here is a guy more my speed just struggling to keep up none of this baller status :biggrin:Sorry Paul hope I don't offend you
> *


Leave it up to the first fucker to have full chrome undies hitting the streets in the big CO to say some shit like that


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 PM~9786556
> *Must be talking about ROy.
> *


Must be....Roy is the Baller of the Club (CEO)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 PM~9786568
> *Listen to this guy....................He has a sick as Elco, and a badd ass '59. Quit acting like you're broke homie, you doing it bigg!
> *


For now I need to do something or I'm gonna get left behind


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 10:48 PM~9786569
> *Yeah he got ahold of me
> *


Whats up Ivan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 PM~9786571
> *Leave it up to the first fucker to have full chrome undies hitting the streets in the big CO to say some shit like that
> *


Maybe but now it's old news


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 PM~9786553
> *Not much bro....just filling my concealed permit and getting ready to go to NC for my job interview.
> *


*NC*?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 10:48 PM~9786569
> *Yeah he got ahold of me
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:50 PM~9786584
> *NC?
> *


North Carolina, for the Delta Force. Trying to be like Chuck Norris. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:50 PM~9786584
> *NC?
> *


Damn *RO*y, you gonna have 3 members by summertime. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:48 PM~9786572
> *Must be....Roy is the Baller of the Club Colorado *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:53 PM~9786603
> *That's Right Focker big Colorado
> *


 :roflmao: The Only one :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:52 PM~9786594
> *Damn ROy, you gonna have 3 members by summertime. :0
> *


Better call Uncle Chuckieboy to save you. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:54 PM~9786612
> *Better call Uncle Chuckieboy to save you. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:52 PM~9786594
> *Damn ROy, you gonna have 3 members by summertime. :0
> *


Nah Doggie at least 8 deep,at least 6 with undies by the LRM Denver show


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:51 PM~9786593
> *North Carolina, for the Delta Force. Trying to be like Chuck Norris.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:55 PM~9786617
> *Nah Doggie at least 8 deep,at least 6 with undies by the LRM Denver show
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:54 PM~9786612
> *Better call Uncle Chuckieboy to save you. :biggrin:
> *


Don't need no Savior dog our members *Cora's* speak for themselves


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:55 PM~9786617
> *Nah Doggie at least 8 deep,at least 6 with undies by the LRM Denver show
> *


I cant wait till that show or any other just so we can have some cruising weather


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:55 PM~9786617
> *Nah Doggie at least 8 deep,at least 6 with undies by the LRM Denver show
> *


That's if I make it homie....that shit is hard. I'll know between Feb 11-14. Have to pass the Psycological tests and the lie detector.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:56 PM~9786633
> *Don't need no Savior dog our members Cora's speak for themselves
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 10:57 PM~9786641
> *That's if I make it homie....that shit is hard. I'll know between Feb 11-14. Have to pass the Psycological tests and the lie detector.
> *


Uh Oh, down to 5 now.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 10:56 PM~9786633
> *Don't need no Savior dog our members Cora's speak for themselves
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 10:57 PM~9786639
> *I cant wait till that show or any other just so we can have some cruising weather
> *


Is the cutty gonna be done by cinco?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 10:59 PM~9786648
> *Uh Oh, down to 5 now.
> *


It's all* GOOD* dog if it's down to 1 which it has been,better believe that Fockers got the pride of the whole club on him and even reppin after on Federal


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

7 Members: Switchmaster, JOHNJOHN, *FunkytownRoller*, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty
Wassup ROLLER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:52 PM~9786594
> *Damn ROy, you gonna have 3 members by summertime. :0
> *


Hey Fokker we only have 3 members whats wrong with that :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *PROPER DOS*, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, Switchmaster, *mafioso65*, FunkytownRoller, JOHNJOHN, MOSTHATED CC,* 4pump84cutty*
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:01 AM~9786660
> *It's all GOOD dog if it's down to 1 which it has been,better believe that Fockers got the pride of the whole club on him and even reppin after on Federal
> *


No doubt I seen big Roy locked and loaded on Feds homie I know you know :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:04 PM~9786673
> *Hey Fokker we only have 3 members whats wrong with that :angry:
> *


But you have always had 3 members, Besides per our conversation at the GOODTIMES party, that is your choice.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:05 AM~9786684
> *But you have always had 3 members, Besides per our conversation at the GOODTIMES party, that is your choice.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 26 2008, 01:03 AM~9786666
> *7 Members: Switchmaster, JOHNJOHN, FunkytownRoller, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty
> Wassup ROLLER
> *


wassup bRO...aint shit here, just spyin on the CO boyz..... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: you having fun yet????


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

8 Members: *Switchmaster, FunkytownRoller, THUGG PASSION*, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, *ROLLERZONLY 719*, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65
:biggrin: ROLLERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:04 PM~9786681
> *No doubt I seen big Roy locked and loaded on Feds homie I know you know :cheesy:
> *


I seen you too,fucker chrome undies Y todo on the Feds....that's what it's about  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, JOHNJOHN, FunkytownRoller, PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty,* mafioso65*

What's good homie? New Welcome!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 25 2008, 11:06 PM~9786689
> *wassup bRO...aint shit here, just spyin on the CO boyz..... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: you having fun yet????
> *


And you know dis *****


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*BOULEVARD BULLY* is looking for some *STREET FAME* this summer :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:07 PM~9786699
> *8 Members: Switchmaster, FunkytownRoller, THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65
> :biggrin: ROLLERZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey JOHNJOHN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:07 AM~9786700
> *I seen you too,fucker chrome undies Y todo on the Feds....that's what it's about   :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah homie were rolling together this time :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:00 AM~9786652
> *Is the cutty gonna be done by cinco?
> *


I honestly dont know i can only hope


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT GUY HOW IS THE NEW CAR


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:00 AM~9786652
> *Is the cutty gonna be done by cinco?
> *


I honestly dont know i can only hope


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 26 2008, 01:07 AM~9786699
> *8 Members: Switchmaster, FunkytownRoller, THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65
> :biggrin: ROLLERZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST AT HOME AND KICK


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Chad


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 11:10 PM~9786718
> *I honestly dont know i can only hope
> *


That's cool homie, can't wait to see it. Looks like it's gonna be sick.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 25 2008, 11:12 PM~9786726
> *JUST AT HOME AND KICK
> *


 :uh: WTF?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 26 2008, 01:12 AM~9786731
> *Wassup Chad
> *


wassup bRo...hows it going...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:14 PM~9786739
> *:uh: WTF?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:09 PM~9786710
> *Hell yeah homie were rolling together this time :0
> *


Aint no other way


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:15 PM~9786744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what that tastes like? Any one? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 AM~9786746
> *wassup bRo...hows it going...
> *


cool just chillin
how about you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:15 PM~9786744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 WTF who's got Haterade????????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 26 2008, 01:16 AM~9786756
> *cool just chillin
> how about you?
> *


same here fool....about to call it a night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:16 AM~9786754
> *I wonder what that tastes like? Any one? :cheesy:
> *


ask the fuckers in offtopic Sean you know there all hyped up on it with fucking red mustaches and all


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:16 PM~9786754
> *I wonder what that tastes like? Any one? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:17 PM~9786769
> *ask the fuckers in offtopic Sean you know there all hyped up on it with fucking red mustaches and all
> *


Who you talking about, your homie rubber duckie? :roflmao: :roflmao: 












JK Focker


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:17 PM~9786769
> *ask the fuckers in offtopic Sean you know there all hyped up on it with fucking red mustaches and all
> *


That's true :yessad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:17 PM~9786769
> *ask the fuckers in offtopic Sean you know there all hyped up on it with fucking red mustaches and all
> *


That's cause them ******* don't have cars.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:18 AM~9786777
> *Who you talking about, your homie rubber duckie? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JK Focker
> *


Uh oh now you said his name and he's gonna come in here :around:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 AM~9786798
> *That's cause them ******* don't have cars.
> *


or one in 5 million pieces thats been torn apart for 10 years that they swear there gonna put it back together


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:21 PM~9786799
> *Uh oh now you said his name and he's gonna come in here :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We'll jump his white ass :machinegun:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:22 PM~9786804
> *or one in 5 million pieces thats been torn apart for 10 years that they swear there gonna put it back together
> *


Them ****** just trying to get off on girlie pics they can't get.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:22 PM~9786809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We'll jump his white ass :machinegun:
> *


Hell Yeah


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:23 PM~9786813
> *Them ****** just trying to get off on girlie pics they can't get.
> *


Me too! :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:24 PM~9786820
> *Me too!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:25 PM~9786829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 




































Me Too :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:25 PM~9786829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:27 PM~9786833
> *:uh:
> Me Too  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:27 PM~9786834
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:24 AM~9786820
> *Me too!  :cheesy:
> *


huh by the way quit being stash and post some pics of your ride or is there a bunch of them pages back??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:29 PM~9786847
> *huh by the way quit being stash and post some pics of your ride or is there a bunch of them pages back??
> *


I haven't taken any b*RO*, just the couple I posted.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:29 PM~9786847
> *huh by the way quit being stash and post some pics of your ride or is there a bunch of them pages back??
> *


I seen the ones of "The First Bath" but that's it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:29 PM~9786847
> *huh by the way quit being stash and post some pics of your ride or is there a bunch of them pages back??
> *


Fuck na that fucker needs to bust out within 2 feet Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Sean when you going to put some hood ornaments on TP?
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:30 PM~9786856
> *I seen the ones of "The First Bath" but that's it.
> *


That's all I have taken. I'm not all that excited about it, it's not a vert. But I will have one by the end of the year, guaranteed. 

Just sold TNH for 10 stacks, I'll end up selling TP, and some homie is gonna buy my crotch rocket in a few weeks. 

That gives me roughly 35-40K to buy a vert with full undies :biggrin: 

Then you will see me posting up a bunch of pictures.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 11:31 PM~9786862
> *Hey Sean when you going to put some hood ornaments on TP?
> :biggrin:
> *


It's at the Baby mamas crib, can't do it there. I'll get some soon.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:36 AM~9786907
> *It's at the Baby mamas crib, can't do it there. I'll get some soon.
> *


Gotcha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 PM~9786903
> *That's all I have taken. I'm not all that excited about it, it's not a vert. But I will have one by the end of the year, guaranteed.
> 
> Just sold TNH for 10 stacks, I'll end up selling TP, and some homie is gonna buy my crotch rocket in a few weeks.
> ...


GOOD 2 C a Traditional being the best i da Rockies


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:39 PM~9786918
> *GOOD 2 C a Traditional being the best i da Rockies
> *


That is the plan, but unexpected shit happens. Hopefully I accomplish that, then i retire. :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 PM~9786903
> *
> 
> That gives me roughly 35-40K to buy a vert with full undies :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN!!! let me borrow 75 cents. :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up colorado?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:41 PM~9786927
> *DAMN!!! let me borrow 75 cents. :cheesy:
> *


Ask *RO*y, he's the one with all the ferria.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:43 PM~9786937
> *Ask ROy, he's the one with all the ferria.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well everyone i am out
gotta open in the morning


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm out too. See ya tomorrow Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 11:45 PM~9786949
> *Well everyone i am out
> gotta open in the morning
> *


Good Night Pimp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:40 PM~9786925
> *That is the plan, but unexpected shit happens. Hopefully I accomplish that, then i retire. :0
> *


You never retire homie,when I last breathe my breathe I wish to god I hope I'm cruising down the Ave. and hitting that shit and hitting bumper :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 25 2008, 11:46 PM~9786955
> *I'm out too. See ya tomorrow Sean
> *


What a coincidence, you and Kevin gonna go spoon?
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:45 PM~9786947
> *:yes:
> *


U know I'm broke Focker


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey roy what's up . i'm jose ivan's homeboy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:46 AM~9786957
> *Good Night Pimp
> *


Laterz, i need to talk to you about an advance for my riv tomorrow
:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 PM~9786973
> *hey roy what's up . i'm jose  ivan's homeboy
> *


Congrats on your first post homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 PM~9786973
> *hey roy what's up . i'm jose  ivan's homeboy
> *


What up Homie....I hope to meet you soon :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:47 PM~9786965
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You never retire homie,when I last breathe my breathe I wish to god I hope I'm cruising down the Ave. and hitting that shit and hitting bumper :biggrin:
> *


Not retire in that way. I mean give up the chapter, become a regular member and just kick back and relax.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 PM~9786970
> *U know I'm broke Focker
> *


shit me too, im just waiting on that money they supposed to send 1800 for me. :biggrin: hopefully that shit goes thru.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:47 AM~9786967
> *What a coincidence, you and Kevin gonna go spoon?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 12:48 AM~9786973
> *hey roy what's up . i'm jose  ivan's homeboy
> *


Popped that cherry :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 25 2008, 11:49 PM~9786978
> *Laterz, i need to talk to you about an advance for my riv tomorrow
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Me and my big mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 25 2008, 11:50 PM~9786981
> *Congrats on your first post homie.
> *


He shoulda said this is My first post as A Good Time Prospect  
We're here homie....all Familia


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:08 PM~9786702
> *THUGG PASSION, JOHNJOHN, FunkytownRoller, PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, Switchmaster, ROLLERZONLY 719, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65
> 
> What's good homie? New Welcome!
> *


Guess he don't like me. :dunno: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:51 PM~9786989
> *Not retire in that way. I mean give up the chapter, become a regular member and just kick back and relax.
> *


Dog you're a Low-rider 4 life and after you finish this Trey you'll know where you belong


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, greenmerc77*

Damn, for the first time in history, I am out numbered. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:53 PM~9786998
> *Guess he don't like me. :dunno: :tears:
> *


He's shy doggie calmate way


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks u guys i hope to meet all of u soon n to get to know all u


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:52 AM~9786997
> *He shoulda said this is My first post as A Good Time Prospect
> We're here homie....all Familia
> *


Hell yeah Jose now its your turn


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:55 PM~9787009
> *Dog you're a Low-rider 4 life and after you finish this Trey you'll know where you belong ;)*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 25 2008, 11:56 PM~9787016
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, greenmerc77
> 
> Damn, for the first time in history, I am out numbered. hno:  :biggrin:
> *


U aint outnumbered dog....aint no hate here.......just love doggie....we're all in it togrther,but we've moved on from gangs


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose THUG PASSION is Sean from Rollerz Only HE is their president He's a cool dude maybe he'll sell me that 63 when he's tired of it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:00 AM~9787043
> *Jose THUG PASSION is Sean from Rollerz Only HE is their president He's a cool dude maybe he'll sell me that 63 when he's tired of it.
> *


I'm tired of it now. :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

damn its fuckn crazy be prospect


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:00 AM~9787041
> *U aint outnumbered dog....aint no hate here.......just love doggie....we're all in it togrther,but we've moved on from gangs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Its from polishing all that chrome.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:01 AM~9787051
> *I'm tired of it now. :cheesy:
> *


Prove it :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 12:02 AM~9787056
> *damn its fuckn crazy be prospect
> *


Congratulations homie. You are in good hands. *RO*y and company are good peeps.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:02 AM~9787056
> *damn its fuckn crazy be prospect
> *


Its a good feeling huh? It will get even better.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:03 AM~9787060
> *:0
> Prove it :0
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:03 AM~9787060
> *:0
> Prove it :0
> *


For one it has sat in the garage since I bought it, secondly I haven't posted up a shit load of pics of it, and lastley......................................

Make me an offer Big Dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, greenmerc77, mafioso65
GOOD TIMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:02 AM~9787058
> *Its from polishing all that chrome.
> *


I haven't polished shit homie. I washed it one time, took a couple of pics, put it in the garage, and it's been there ever since.

To be honest I don't even know what the undies look like.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:06 AM~9787083
> *For one it has sat in the garage since I bought it, secondly I haven't posted up a shit load of pics of it, and lastley......................................
> 
> Make me an offer Big Dawg! :biggrin:
> *


Come on Dawg,,,,you can't ...until next year at least :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:06 AM~9787083
> *For one it has sat in the garage since I bought it, secondly I haven't posted up a shit load of pics of it, and lastley......................................
> 
> Make me an offer Big Dawg! :biggrin:
> *


I know youre not talking to me cuz Roy has all the money but what do u want so i know how much money i dont have for it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:07 AM~9787093
> *Come on Dawg,,,,you can't ...until next year at least :0
> *


Not going to try and really push it until after Vegas. You and I have some battling to do.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hell yea it is . hey sean thug passion is fuckn bad ass hope to meet u n the guys form rollerz soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 AM~9787105
> *I know youre not talking to me cuz Roy has all the money but what do u want so i know how much money i dont have for it.
> *


 :0 Bastard


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 AM~9787105
> *I know youre not talking to me cuz Roy has all the money but what do u want so i know how much money i dont have for it.
> *


I have no clue homie. 

You're Cutlass, a box of twinkies, and some envelopes? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Take right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:10 AM~9787119
> *Not going to try and really push it until after Vegas. You and I have some battling to do.
> *


 :0 You gotta keep it until next year for the real Comp. thought dog......you know I been doing bad lately and wanna compete


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:13 AM~9787137
> *I have no clue homie.
> 
> You're Cutlass, a box of twinkies, and some envelopes? :dunno:
> *


I'll even throw in a book of stamps too :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 12:10 AM~9787124
> *hell yea  it is .  hey sean thug passion is fuckn bad ass hope to meet u n the guys form rollerz soon
> *


Thanx GOODTIMER. You will meet me and them GOODTIMES have kicked it twice already in the first month of the year. Many more *GOOD TIMES *to come.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:13 AM~9787137
> *I have no clue homie.
> 
> You're Cutlass, a box of twinkies, and some envelopes? :dunno:
> *


His Cutty is gonna give the best G-body(and you know who it is) a run for it's Money.....that's my Word


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:14 AM~9787147
> *Take right now
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Give me the keys :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 AM~9787165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 AM~9787159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Bragger!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 AM~9787165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Big fucking garage :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:15 AM~9787165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man you got to wear sunglasses in that garage it like a car show going on in there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 26 2008, 01:18 AM~9787185
> *Thats a Big fucking garage  :0
> *


It has to be to fit THUGG PASSION in it thats a big car you know not in size or anything just a big car


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:16 AM~9787169
> *His Cutty is gonna give the best G-body(and you know who it is) a run for it's Money.....that's my Word
> *


I dunno about that one, but I hope you're right.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:19 AM~9787194
> *It has to be to fit THUGG PASSION in it thats a big car you know not in size or anything just a big car
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:16 AM~9787169
> *His Cutty is gonna give the best G-body(and you know who it is) a run for it's Money.....that's my Word
> *


Damn Roy now i have to spend more money on it now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:19 AM~9787198
> *I dunno about that one, but I hope you're right.
> *


I hope it's ready too.........but none the less solid ass guy right there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 AM~9787214
> *Damn Roy now i have to spend more money on it now.
> *


The bar has been set homie. Can't wait to see the battle.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:18 AM~9787187
> *Man you got to wear sunglasses in that garage it like a car show going on in there.
> *


It's not 4 pumps but it's clean


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 AM~9787217
> *
> I hope it's ready too.........but none the less solid ass guy right there
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 AM~9787217
> *
> I hope it's ready too.........but none the less solid ass guy right there
> *



X 2000


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:22 AM~9787218
> *The bar has been set homie. Can't wait to see the battle.
> *


Thats what the car is being built for THE TERMINATOR VS THE ---- SHOW OR IN THE PIT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 AM~9787214
> *Damn Roy now i have to spend more money on it now.
> *


It all comes with that G'body thang....can't brag unless you're one of the tightest out there  
You gonna shake em up dog...or else we aint comming out da gates..........But you just need to pick up that confidence


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION *Apr 2003 8,237 87 1.11% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 15,952 79 1.01% 
*MOSTHATED CC *Jul 2006 5,178 64 0.82% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,989 63 0.80% 
801Rider Jun 2003 7,263 56 0.72% 
lac life Jun 2003 6,161 54 0.69% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 68,663 53 0.68% 
*PROPER DOS *Apr 2005 7,458 51 0.65% 
El raider Aug 2005 14,267 43 0.55% 
GRUMPY Mar 2003 1,163 43 0.55% 


PW CLICKA


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:23 AM~9787223
> *It's not 4 pumps but it's clean
> 
> 
> ...


So clean you could eat off of it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:27 AM~9787246
> *So clean you could eat off of it.
> *


Bring the steaks bro all I can afford is the plastic forks :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

larry what's up bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:28 AM~9787253
> *Bring the steaks bro all I can afford is the plastic forks :biggrin:
> *


We'll bring them if you do the cooking.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:25 AM~9787237
> *It all comes with that G'body thang....can't brag unless you're one of the tightest out there
> You gonna shake em up dog...or else we aint comming out da gates..........But you just need to pick up that confidence
> *


Gotta come out those gates this year GOODTIMERS</span>. That's all I heard last year was<span style=\'color:blue\'> *" WE COMING HARD IN 2008*"

What's up? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:29 AM~9787259
> *larry what's up bro
> *


WHO DIS??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:29 AM~9787263
> *Gotta come out those gates this year GOODTIMERS</span>. That's all I heard last year was<span style=\'color:blue\'> " WE COMING HARD IN 2008"
> 
> What's up? :dunno:
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIIIIIIT I heard that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:29 AM~9787262
> *We'll bring them if you do the cooking.
> *


How do you like it Medium, Well Done :biggrin: You know your always invited this way Ivan


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:29 AM~9787263
> *Gotta come out those gates this year GOODTIMERS</span>. That's all I heard last year was<span style=\'color:blue\'> " WE COMING HARD IN 2008"
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

jose ivan's homeboy from last year denver lowrider show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:29 AM~9787263
> *Gotta come out those gates this year GOODTIMERS</span>. That's all I heard last year was<span style=\'color:blue\'> " WE COMING HARD IN 2008"
> 
> What's up? :dunno:
> *


GOODTIMERS are here and I'm sure you know A force to be reconned with.....we are gonna lose a grip of homies but we are still gonna be large.......come on Sean,all you heard was words or do you see a movement in progress????


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

shit bro ivan's g-body is fuckn bad i know i seen it up close


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So close i put you to work on it huh? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 12:36 AM~9787314
> *shit  bro  ivan's g-body is fuckn bad  i know i seen it up close
> *


What kind of ride you got jose.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OG original grease and all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:33 AM~9787290
> *jose ivan's homeboy from last year denver lowrider show
> *


What up homie how you been? Long time no talk to I'm gonna have to post a pic of you me and Ivan so we can remember the GOODTIMES :0 :0 :0


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i just got 65 impala n hope to come on out swinging buy next year


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

As long as you don post any incriminating evidence homie but i do like that pic so dont get rid of it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:40 AM~9787331
> *What up homie how you been? Long time no talk to I'm gonna have to post a pic of you me and Ivan so we can remember the GOODTIMES :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:42 AM~9787343
> *As long as you don post any incriminating evidence homie but i do like that pic so dont get rid of it.
> *


Me, You and Jose ain't nothing wrong with homies kicken it dog


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:42 AM~9787341
> *i just got 65 impala n hope to come on out swinging  buy next year
> *


Are you coming to the show next year? Were gonna kick it if you do and bring Rego's ass to don't know if I spelled his name right though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I knew both of you new what pic i was talking about.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
Post that ride doggie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:44 AM~9787358
> *Are you coming to the show next year? Were gonna kick it if you do and bring Rego's ass to don't know if I spelled his name right though
> *


If we can get him away from his cell phone texting like a girl.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:44 AM~9787353
> *Me, You and Jose ain't nothing wrong with homies kicken it dog
> *


I'm telling ya....we need to unite :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:45 AM~9787362
> *I knew both of you new what pic i was talking about.
> *


I don't know what your talking about homie there is no pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

y so rigo can bitch the whole time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:34 AM~9787297
> *GOODTIMERS are here and I'm sure you know A force to be reconned with.....we are gonna lose a grip of homies but we are still gonna be large.......come on Sean,all you heard was words or do you see a movement in progress????
> *


There has always been a movement homie, there isn't anything new going on but a lot of LIL talk.

I just heard a lot of jibber jabber last year now it's time to put up or shut up!

Real Talk.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:47 AM~9787373
> *I'm telling ya....we need to unite :biggrin:
> *


We can do that my plaque is staying up and my shirt is staying on though homie  Didn't I try to call you that night in Denver to come kick it with me?? I was with Ivan and Jose and Rego


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:50 AM~9787381
> *y so rigo can bitch the whole time
> *


Did he, his ass was quit in the club


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hell yea he did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:51 AM~9787382
> *There has always been a movement homie, there isn't anything new going on but a lot of LIL talk.
> 
> I just heard a lot of jibber jabber last year now it's time to put up or shut up!
> ...


It's all good and we recognize and have love for Rollerz....you Fuckers will always rule the show scene.....we just wanna be that Force that swangs that Street Scene


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats cuz they served the girlie drinks he likes. He can be a cool dude though its just too easy to give him shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 01:54 AM~9787393
> *hell yea he did
> *


Fuck that I hate fucker like that but see he didn't bitch to me only to you guys :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 AM~9787396
> *It's all good and we recognize and have love for Rollerz....you Fuckers will always rule the show scene.....we just wanna be that Force that swangs that Street Scene
> *


That sounds cool Roy. MOSTHATED started as Family oriented we ain't trying to run the streets or the shows. We do it for the love of lowriding and cars and thats all we care about sure we want make an impact but just to show were united and in it for the long haul and not just bubble gum lowriders. I just thought I'd throw that out there something for people to think about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 12:51 AM~9787382
> *There has always been a movement homie, there isn't anything new going on but a lot of LIL talk.
> 
> I just heard a lot of jibber jabber last year now it's time to put up or shut up!
> ...


Have you ever heard that fom me though?I'm humble but proud....
I got love for this Lifestyle but don't have to scream about it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:59 AM~9787411
> *Have you ever heard that fom me though?I'm humble but proud....
> I got love for this Lifestyle but don't have to scream about it
> *


Straight up the truth Roy thats why I think your cool homie no bragging or boasting in your talk bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 AM~9787397
> *Thats cuz they served the girlie drinks he likes. He can be a cool dude though its just too easy to give him shit.
> *


Those are the homies you bring with you ride his ass all the way and have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:58 AM~9787409
> *That sounds cool Roy. MOSTHATED started as Family oriented we ain't trying to run the streets or the shows. We do it for the love of lowriding and cars and thats all we care about sure we want make an impact but just to show were united and in it for the long haul and not just bubble gum lowriders. I just thought I'd throw that out there something for people to think about
> *


Dog ....3...entries ....3.....first places....you guys are only 3 but in my eyes above and beyond any club......nobody has done that,,,,come on dawg......we ....are just trying to catch you....then you cruise.....bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 12:55 AM~9787396
> *It's all good and we recognize and have love for Rollerz....you Fuckers will always rule the show scene.....we just wanna be that Force that swangs that Street Scene
> *


It looks like you accomplished that Street Scene Force, that's for sure.  You guys are becoming a big name in Colorado, keep doing you're thang GOODTIMERS.

COLORADO is going to be in full force this year. No next year guys, let's do it this year. We need more RESPECT from the west coast, UNITED WE ROLL!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:02 AM~9787420
> *Dog ....3...entries ....3.....first places....you guys are only 3 but in my eyes above and beyond any club......nobody has done that,,,,come on dawg......we ....are just trying to catch you....then you cruise.....bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I love cruising :biggrin: this is what it's all about right here though on the real


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:04 AM~9787423
> *I love cruising  :biggrin: this is what it's all about right here though on the real
> 
> 
> ...


X 2000


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

united that what we all need in life


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:04 AM~9787422
> *It looks like you accomplished that Street Scene Force, that's for sure.   You guys are becoming a big name in Colorado, keep doing you're thang GOODTIMERS.
> 
> COLORADO is going to be in full force this year. No next year guys, let's do it this year. We need more RESPECT from the west coast, UNITED WE ROLL!
> *


I wrote a big ass comeback Y todo,pero all I can say is X2 to best define my motivation


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 26 2008, 02:10 AM~9787440
> *united that what we all need in life
> *


Yeah I knew Sean(THUGG PASSION) before that day and I had met Roy(Proper Dos) before that day but we all really got to know each other and that day is in the history books for me homie just like when I met you and Ivan I couldn't have met any Cooler Gente then any of the above :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


HAPPY BIRFDAY HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


Happy Birthday...Fawker :biggrin: Youngsta


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hay well happy birthday bro party hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:18 AM~9787466
> *Happy Birthday...Fawker :biggrin: Youngsta
> *


Your just saying that because your like 35 or some shit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:13 AM~9787450
> *Yeah I knew Sean(THUGG PASSION) before that day and I had met Roy(Proper Dos) before that day but we all really got to know each other and that day is in the history books for me homie just like when I met you and Ivan I couldn't have met any Cooler Gente then any of the above :worship:  :worship:
> *


Those are some kind words Larry. I agree 110% Much Love Homies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:18 AM~9787465
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY HOMIE!
> *


Thanks bro I slamming some beer right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy do you still talk to Phillipa? I talk to that fool all the time he's good peeps man


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


What are you going to do in Pueblo Homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:23 AM~9787488
> *Hey Roy do you still talk to Phillipa? I talk to that fool all the time he's good peeps man
> *


He's really GOOd peeps he just stop talking to me awhile back.... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:24 AM~9787490
> *What are you going to do in Pueblo Homie?
> *


Go down your house and pry open the garage so I can see THUGG PASSION :cheesy: Na just visit a friend and chill


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:25 AM~9787496
> *Go down your house and pry open the garage so I can see THUGG PASSION :cheesy:  Na just visit a friend and chill
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:25 AM~9787496
> *Go down your house and pry open the garage so I can see THUGG PASSION :cheesy:  Na just visit a friend and chill
> *


Give me a call homie. I will be in springs most of the day, but you never know, you may catch me in town.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck I wanna see that car soooooooooo bad


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:25 AM~9787496
> *Go down your house and pry open the garage so I can see THUGG PASSION :cheesy:  Na just visit a friend and chill
> *


With benefits? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:27 AM~9787502
> *Fuck I wanna see that car soooooooooo bad
> *


I can honestly say it looks better in the pictures.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:28 AM~9787503
> *With benefits? :biggrin:
> *


fuck that I don't want to fuck this fat whiteboy :roflmao: pass me your number again homie and I'll try and contact you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:30 AM~9787510
> *fuck that I don't want to fuck this fat whiteboy :roflmao: pass me your number again homie and I'll try and contact you
> *


671-5453


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:28 AM~9787506
> *I can honestly say it looks better in the pictures.
> *


Ain't nothing wrong with being honest but I know you can revive her


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:32 AM~9787517
> *671-5453
> *


Fuck homeboy everybody done ran off


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:33 AM~9787520
> *Fuck homeboy everybody done ran off
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787528
> *  :dunno:
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT there back


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:35 AM~9787530
> *AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT there back
> *


They were having a club meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:36 AM~9787534
> *They were having a club meeting. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:28 AM~9787506
> *I can honestly say it looks better in the pictures.
> *


Everyone's does come on dog...at least you got tha inside on me(Cipie)


You know all my flaws....We're closer than you think (Doggie  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:39 AM~9787545
> *Everyone's does come on dog...at least you got tha inside on me(Cipie)
> You know all my flaws....We're closer than you think (Doggie   :biggrin:
> *


FUCK that my ride looks better in Person





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:39 AM~9787545
> *Everyone's does come on dog...at least you got tha inside on me(Cipie)
> You know all my flaws....We're closer than you think (Doggie   :biggrin:
> *


Cipie has never told me one thing about the deuce homie. I put that on the RO.

Gonna call him right now. :biggrin: JK

What does "closer than I think mean"?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:41 AM~9787555
> *Cipie has never told me one thing about the deuce homie. I put that on the RO.
> 
> Gonna call him right now. :biggrin:  JK
> ...


You guys are talking real close right now seeing what the 60 class is gonna do huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:41 AM~9787555
> *Cipie has never told me one thing about the deuce homie. I put that on the RO.
> 
> Gonna call him right now. :biggrin:  JK
> ...


Meaning we was expecting trophy Queens but seen the flaws doggie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:43 AM~9787560
> *Meaning we was expecting trophy Queens but seen the flaws doggie
> *


Yeah, you ain't lieing homie. But they are still bad ass Impalas, and it's 2 more traditionals to add to COLORADO's line up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If Glen is there it's closed but I thin k Me Y Sean r close


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:42 AM~9787558
> *You guys are talking real close right now seeing what the 60 class is gonna do huh?
> *


The 60's class is the hardest class to place in or even compete in. The 80's class is not far behind.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:45 AM~9787566
> *Yeah, you ain't lieing homie. But they are still bad ass Impalas, and it's 2 more traditionals to add to COLORADO's line up.
> *


Colorado only has 2 more trophy queens as well as down ass Prez's to Rep


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:45 AM~9787568
> *If Glen is there it's closed but I thin k Me Y Sean r close
> *


We are close to eachother, but we can't fuck with Glen's 64.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:46 AM~9787572
> *The 60's class is the hardest class to place in or even compete in. The 80's class is not far behind.
> *


Thats why I'm in the 50s Nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:47 AM~9787574
> *Colorado only has 2 more trophy queens as well as down ass Prez's to Rep
> *


some passionate sumbishes too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:48 AM~9787577
> *Thats why I'm in the 50s Nikkah :biggrin:
> *


That's the *BALLER* class.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:47 AM~9787576
> *We are close to eachother, but we can't fuck with Glen's 64.
> *


No doubt his ride is the Shit so is Beto's 64 Pure Onda. Isn't there a red 64 in Pueblo It's convert though isn't that shit hard too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 01:46 AM~9787572
> *The 60's class is the hardest class to place in or even compete in. The 80's class is not far behind.
> *


80's class is hard as fuck......Sweat dreams blew my shit outta tha water.....well it was A full custom but....thier Camellion Regal,,,,,Gat Damn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:49 AM~9787583
> *That's the BALLER class.
> *


My ride will never have Chrome undercarriage or lifts or any Gold besides rims it belongs to my daughter Yolanda


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:49 AM~9787586
> *No doubt his ride is the Shit so is Beto's 64 Pure Onda. Isn't there a red 64 in Pueblo It's convert though isn't that shit hard too?
> *


Yeah, that's one of our members. That fucker will compete with the best of them. That will be the hardest car our chapter will bust out this year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:49 AM~9787586
> *No doubt his ride is the Shit so is Beto's 64 Pure Onda. Isn't there a red 64 in Pueblo It's convert though isn't that shit hard too?
> *


64 Vert...use to be USO but now RO.....sick as fuck Buttykit and all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:50 AM~9787588
> *80's class  is hard as fuck......Sweat dreams blew my shit outta tha water.....well it was A full custom but....thier Camellion Regal,,,,,Gat Damn
> *


That car has no Chrome rearend and he doesn't drive it I can't respect that I need to ride my Low Low if I take a trophy then good if I dont I don't. I don't let the trophy define my ride


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I judge at our car show and the hardest cars to judge is 60's and 80's


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 01:52 AM~9787600
> *I judge at our car show and the hardest cars to judge is 60's and 80's
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr is trying to get a hold of a 63 and it's only a matter of time and I seen that fucker build cars and I'm gonna stand back and take notes because it's gonna be off the hook. He didn't do undercarriage on his 63 hardtop because it belongs to his daughter but the convert will be all his and I cant' wait


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 01:54 AM~9787605
> *:biggrin:
> *


You like Tripple posted.....you Ol scholl Mofo!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:56 AM~9787610
> *You like Tripple posted.....you Ol scholl Mofo!!!!!!
> *


pinche server


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 AM~9787608
> *Jr is trying to get a hold of a 63 and it's only a matter of time and I seen that fucker build cars and I'm gonna stand back and take notes because it's gonna be off the hook. He didn't do undercarriage on his 63 hardtop because it belongs to his daughter but the convert will be all his and I cant' wait
> *


I can only Imagine :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:56 AM~9787610
> *You like Tripple posted.....you Ol scholl Mofo!!!!!!
> *


http://i32.tinypic.com/154aex1.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 01:57 AM~9787612
> *pinche server
> *


We're catching up Fucker  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:57 AM~9787613
> *I can only Imagine :0
> *


I know that fucker and only top notch shit is what he's about man. He's the strongest member we have I might put it to the streets like no other but he's the backbone bro


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 AM~9787618
> *We're catching up Fucker   :biggrin:
> *


yeah your like 15000 post away from me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 02:58 AM~9787616
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/154aex1.jpg[/img]]
> *


Thats a nice ride bro my homie had a 2 door one he let me cruise it I was like 16 and it was clean and we got on 14th street here in town and he wanted to prove it was fast so fucker steps on my foot on the gas pedal we were doing like 75 mpg down a regular street. You have to know I was like 127 at the time and homeboy was like 250 I couldn't do shit about it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 AM~9787619
> *I know that fucker and only top notch shit is what he's about man. He's the strongest member we have I might put it to the streets like no other but he's the backbone bro
> *


I know doggie...just had to worship that Trey once I seen it......damn and didn't even have no Undies.....clean Ass Ride  One of the Best :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 02:59 AM~9787623
> *yeah your like 15000 post away from me
> *


No doubt I'm closer to catching up to Roy then him catching up to you


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 AM~9787608
> *Jr is trying to get a hold of a 63 and it's only a matter of time and I seen that fucker build cars and I'm gonna stand back and take notes because it's gonna be off the hook. He didn't do undercarriage on his 63 hardtop because it belongs to his daughter but the convert will be all his and I cant' wait
> *


Undercarriage or not, I would trade him Treys tomorROw if he wanted to. His Trey is fucking sick!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn you whores
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 8,258 109 1.38% 
MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 5,222 91 1.15% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 15,952 79 1.00% 
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,479 74 0.94% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,997 71 0.90% 
801Rider Jun 2003 7,263 56 0.71% 
lac life Jun 2003 6,161 54 0.68% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 68,663 53 0.67% 
GRUMPY Mar 2003 1,163 43 0.54% 
El raider Aug 2005 14,267 43 0.54%


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:01 AM~9787631
> *I know doggie...just had to worship that Trey once I seen it......damn and didn't even have no Undies.....clean Ass Ride  One of the Best :biggrin:
> *


Phillipa thought it had chrome undies from looking at the quality of the outside


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 AM~9787616
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/154aex1.jpg[/img]]
> *


Beautifl Bomba bRO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:03 AM~9787637
> *Phillipa thought it had chrome undies from looking at the quality of the outside
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Flacito


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:02 AM~9787634
> *Undercarriage or not, I would trade him Treys tomorROw if he wanted to. His Trey is fucking sick!
> *


Yeah I give him lots of props he introduced me to the game I give him shit all the time and he does me the same but were brothers and we motivate each other.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dog* 3* entries,3 First places?????????????Case closed....you fuckers shut down house :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 05:05 AM~9787641
> *What up Flacito
> *


WHAT'S UP ROY. I'M JUST ON MY WAY TO WORK HOMIE. CATCH UP WITH YOU HOMIES LATERS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:07 AM~9787649
> *Dog 2 entries,3 First places?????????????Case closed....you fuckers shut down house :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jan 26 2008, 02:08 AM~9787652
> *WHAT'S UP ROY. I'M JUST ON MY WAY TO WORK HOMIE. CATCH UP WITH YOU HOMIES LATERS.
> *


fuck I better wake up tambien :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:07 AM~9787649
> *Dog 3 entries,3 First places?????????????Case closed....you fuckers shut down house :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Sorry dog 3 not 2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FUCK MOSTHATED is last man standing in the Co topic just like at the GOODTIMES party


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:12 AM~9787663
> *FUCK MOSTHATED is last man standing in the Co topic just like at the GOODTIMES party
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy did you have a coilover setup in the Monte??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:16 AM~9787676
> *Hey Roy did you have a coilover setup in the Monte??
> *


Yeah why homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:17 AM~9787680
> *Yeah why homie?
> *


Do you know how tall or how many turns you had on the coils? What size of cylinders? Did it squeak while rolling?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Noah you fucker?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I'm running out of beer I'm a thirsty mother fucker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, noah, PROPER DOS, *TRADITIONS 79 65*


TRADITIONS is home from the bar. What's good ******?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:18 AM~9787685
> *What up Noah you fucker?
> *


sup mayne? had to peep this topic. never been here before.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 AM~9787691
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, noah, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65
> TRADITIONS is home from the bar. What's good ******?
> *


 :roflmao: Is this the one that was throwing up at the ROLLERZ party?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:20 AM~9787692
> *sup mayne? had to peep this topic. never been here before.
> *


It's a good topic, you should visit more often.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 AM~9787692
> *sup mayne? had to peep this topic. never been here before.
> *


It's always live in the Co topic and if you say your cool with MOSTHATED your always welcome in here homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:21 AM~9787694
> *:roflmao: Is this the one that was throwing up at the ROLLERZ party?
> *


 :yes: :barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

mad fools on this topic. shit load of pages too. im'a hafta cruise through this mug. had no idea there was so many lowride heads in the co. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:22 AM~9787697
> *:yes:  :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thats fucked up I was fucked up at the GOODTIMES party but I still had to hold my composure


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:23 AM~9787699
> *mad fools on this topic. shit load of pages too. im'a hafta cruise through this mug. had no idea there was so many lowride heads in the co. :0
> *


And quality rides too homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:21 AM~9787695
> *It's a good topic, you should visit more often.
> *


you know it. thanks for the invite.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:23 AM~9787699
> *mad fools on this topic. shit load of pages too. im'a hafta cruise through this mug. had no idea there was so many lowride heads in the co. :0
> *


We have more Quality than Quantatity down here but alot of people trip because we get along so well don't matter what club or race we cool. Even if your black Noah :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What id do Rich are you all Pedo??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:25 AM~9787708
> *We have more Quality than Quantatity down here but alot of people trip because we get along so well don't matter what club or race we cool. Even if your black Noah :biggrin:
> *


Noah is black? hno: 







JK Focker :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:24 AM~9787702
> *And quality rides too homie.
> *


damn, maybe i should move. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:26 AM~9787711
> *Noah is black? hno:
> JK Focker :biggrin:
> *


Na straight up whiteboy but just by talking to me through pm he though I was black :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:23 AM~9787699
> *mad fools on this topic. shit load of pages too. im'a hafta cruise through this mug. had no idea there was so many lowride heads in the co. :0
> *


Force to be reconned with from RO,to MH,to*TKK* come on dog.................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:26 AM~9787709
> *What id do Rich are you all Pedo??
> *


b*RO* he is not a white mexican like *RO*y, he don't know what pedo means. :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:27 AM~9787715
> *Force to be reconned with from RO,to MH,toTKK come on dog.................
> *


He's probably logged on but all fucked up throwing up trying get back to reality :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:27 AM~9787715
> *Force to be reconned with from RO,to MH,toTKK come on dog.................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:28 AM~9787716
> *bRO he is not a white mexican like ROy, he don't know what pedo means. :roflmao:
> *


Your right I met him but he's probably all fucked up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:26 AM~9787711
> *Noah is black? hno:
> JK Focker :biggrin:
> *


yeah, blacker than a snowball. :biggrin: i was just sayin to mosthated, im comming that way for the july show. sup on a cruise that weelend?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:29 AM~9787718
> *He's probably logged on but all fucked up throwing up trying get back to reality :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think he is 20 pages back trying to catch up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss Richs'ass that fool be keepin it real :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:30 AM~9787721
> *yeah, blacker than a snowball. :biggrin:  i was just sayin to mosthated, im comming that way for the july show. sup on a cruise that weelend?
> *


The show is in june this year like June 29 and the cruise is banging like no other MOSTHATED will be down ther reppin to the fullest homie. Your welcome to join us or roll with me if you fly in


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:30 AM~9787721
> *yeah, blacker than a snowball. :biggrin:  i was just sayin to mosthated, im comming that way for the july show. sup on a cruise that weelend?
> *


Federal goes live homie, Strap on your seat belt cause you will get blown away!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:31 AM~9787725
> *I miss Richs'ass that fool be keepin it real :biggrin:
> *


Thats all that counts homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:31 AM~9787725
> *I miss Richs'ass that fool be keepin it real :biggrin:
> *


Real good peeps. He is real loyal to his homies no matter what club they from.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:31 AM~9787726
> *The show is in june this year like June 29 and the cruise is banging like no other MOSTHATED will be down ther reppin to the fullest homie. Your welcome to join us or roll with me if you fly in
> *


What you mean Fawker LRM is 29th?????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:30 AM~9787722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think he is 20 pages back trying to catch up.
> *


That shit is funny dog I cant stop laughing picturing him all fucked up trying to comprehend whats going on and he hasn't posted shit yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:33 AM~9787732
> *What you mean Fawker LRM is 29th?????
> *


ain't that what I just typed


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:33 AM~9787732
> *What you mean Fawker LRM is 29th?????
> *


Yes in June, no July this year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Once we all really care about lowriding more than ourselves we will talk about eachother like Brothers instead of Foes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:31 AM~9787726
> *The show is in june this year like June 29 and the cruise is banging like no other MOSTHATED will be down ther reppin to the fullest homie. Your welcome to join us or roll with me if you fly in
> *


oh, im rollin. i think its only like 8 hours maybe. who knows. but the majestics homies are gonna roll too. were having a meeting on the 2nd. ill probably find out more then. we'll have about 10 or 12 cars i think. thanks for the offer though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:34 AM~9787736
> *Yes in June, no July this year.
> *


Huh thats what I typed I think Roy is all fucked up to


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC, THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS, noah

Graveyard Shift :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 AM~9787737
> *Once we all really care about lowriding more than ourselves we will talk about eachother like Brothers instead of Foes
> *


What the fuck are you talking about we are brothers fokkkkkkkerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 AM~9787738
> *oh, im rollin. i think its only like 8 hours maybe. who knows. but the majestics homies are gonna roll too. were having a meeting on the 2nd. ill probably find out more then. we'll have about 10 or 12 cars i think. thanks for the offer though.
> *


if you change your mind Hollar at your boy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787739
> *Huh thats what I typed I think Roy is all fucked up to
> *


I think he was questioning the fact it was in June and not July. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:36 AM~9787741
> *What the fuck are you talking about we are brothers fokkkkkkkerrrrrrrrrrr
> *


I was trying to go Biblical...........fuck can't I get A ......what...What.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 AM~9787740
> *MOSTHATED CC, THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS, noah
> 
> Graveyard Shift :biggrin:
> *


I'm used to putting in work 24/7 anyway homie you know how I roll


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787737
> *Once we all really care about lowriding more than ourselves we will talk about eachother like Brothers instead of Foes
> *


Good words, but way out in left field.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787740
> *MOSTHATED CC, THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS, noah
> 
> Graveyard Shift :biggrin:
> *


no doubt. i got to get this beauity sleep, pronto. and im an hour ahead of you blokes. :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:37 AM~9787745
> *I was trying to go Biblical...........fuck can't I get A ......what...What.... :biggrin:
> *


No but I'll give you a whoop whoop!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:38 AM~9787750
> *no doubt. i got to get this beauity sleep, pronto. and im an hour ahead of you blokes. :uh:
> *


When you as good looking as us, you don't need to sleep homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:37 AM~9787742
> *if you change your mind Hollar at your boy
> *


thanks mate. will do. a gotta meet a fooo in person.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787737
> *Once we all really care about lowriding more than ourselves we will talk about eachother like Brothers instead of Foes
> *


You know that's some str8 up Jesus shit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:35 AM~9787738
> *oh, im rollin. i think its only like 8 hours maybe. who knows. but the majestics homies are gonna roll too. were having a meeting on the 2nd. ill probably find out more then. we'll have about 10 or 12 cars i think. thanks for the offer though.*




:uh: Guess that was a NO THANKS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 02:40 AM~9787756
> *You know that's some str8 up Jesus shit :biggrin:
> *


me loves JESUS!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:39 AM~9787753
> *When you as good looking as us, you don't need to sleep homie.
> *


ha. i figured yalls sum uglyass ma fuckas, your rides are so damn pretty. its like fools with little tater tot dicks rollin bigfoots. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:39 AM~9787753
> *When you as good looking as us, you don't need to sleep homie.
> *


This shit is funny as fuck mayne


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:42 AM~9787764
> *ha. i figured yalls sum uglyass ma fuckas, your rides are so damn pretty. its like fools with little tater tot dicks rollin bigfoots. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: GTFO Snowflake :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:40 AM~9787759
> *[/color]
> 
> :uh:  Guess that was a NO THANKS.
> *


hes been comming on to me lately in these pm's :ugh: :roflmao: first he threats me with a fuckin tech, then hes like, come stay the night. we'll have some eggs and whatnot in the morning. :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 AM~9787691
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, noah, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65
> TRADITIONS is home from the bar. What's good ******?
> *


just woke up is more like it my back is fucked up so tring to make it right before i go back to work on mon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:45 AM~9787771
> *hes been comming on to me lately in these pm's :ugh:  :roflmao:  first he threats me with a fuckin tech, then hes like, come stay the night. we'll have some eggs and whatnot in the morning. :cheesy:
> *


Fucker when I get that 300 in the mail I'm keeping it bish :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shoo, im funna dream about those eggs now. thanks larry. it was a pleasure to bullshit with you fellas. ill be back soon. have a good night and dont murder anything.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:47 AM~9787775
> *Fucker when I get that 300 in the mail I'm keeping it bish :biggrin:
> *


hold up.......? j to the kizay. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:47 AM~9787776
> *shoo, im funna dream about those eggs now. thanks larry. it was a pleasure to bullshit with you fellas. ill be back soon. have a good night and dont murder anything.
> *


Ebonics for the white folks? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:48 AM~9787778
> *hold up.......? j to the kizay. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Be easy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co hope all is good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


happy birthday ya ol'fucker. ill hafta send you a card with a buck or two in it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 03:37 AM~9787745
> *I was trying to go Biblical...........fuck can't I get A ......what...What.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:52 AM~9787783
> *happy birthday ya ol'fucker. ill hafta send you a card with a buck or two in it.
> *


I know a buck or two is a 20 or 50 to you so I'll take it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

happy b day MOST HATED


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 02:50 AM~9787780
> *Ebonics for the white folks? :dunno:
> *


i hope :uh: am i in? or am i in deep shit? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 26 2008, 03:54 AM~9787786
> *happy b day MOST HATED
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:52 AM~9787784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perfect!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peace out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:56 AM~9787797
> *peace out
> *


L83RZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:55 AM~9787791
> *perfect!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 26 2008, 02:51 AM~9787782
> *whats up co hope all is good
> *


Allis good, just another night of shop talk.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:58 AM~9787802
> *Allis good, just another night of shop talk.
> *


Shit I had a lot of fun tonight shit was funny


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:58 AM~9787802
> *Allis good, just another night of shop talk.
> *


SHIT I MISSED OUT ON LIKE 20 PAGES SHOULDNT HAVE FELL ASLEEP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, MOSTHATED CC*

Last 3 standing!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:59 AM~9787803
> *Shit I had a lot of fun tonight shit was funny
> *


X 2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 03:59 AM~9787806
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> Last 3 standing!
> *


MOSTHATED is always down until the end you know whats up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 03:00 AM~9787811
> *MOSTHATED is always down until the end you know whats up Sean
> *


That's the truth!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 04:01 AM~9787813
> *That's the truth!
> *


Orale Sean I'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 03:03 AM~9787817
> *Orale Sean I'll hit you up tomorrow
> *


Cool, peace homie.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING POSTS BATMAN! MY GOD I WAS JUST ON HERE THIS MORNING AND BOOM LIKE FUCKING A MILLION PAGES :roflmao: 
OH WELL LMAO WAT EVER HAPPEND HAPPEND :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

I WAS BORED SO I MADE THIS... GONNA FUCK WITH IT TO MAKE IT LOOK WAY BETTER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

I WAS BORED SO I MADE THIS... GONNA FUCK WITH IT TO MAKE IT LOOK WAY BETTER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

there ya go felix is that big enough :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Morning Co


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

morning :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 26 2008, 07:48 AM~9788197
> *I WAS BORED SO I MADE THIS... GONNA FUCK WITH IT TO MAKE IT LOOK WAY BETTER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

A little more clarity and this shit will be sick!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *impala63*, lilnasty_719, kaddyman

What's good Joe? We missed you last night on shop talk :cheesy:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 26 2008, 09:22 AM~9788484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> A little more clarity and this shit will be sick!
> *




will do homie lol still trying to figure out this program bro lol so should have something within the next couple of mins :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm I went to sleep and fell behind like 20 some pages.Catching up this morning was work.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

600 pages :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea 100 pages were posted last night.................. :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

heres this one i found that with out the color makes it a lil cleaner but still experimenting


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 26 2008, 10:05 AM~9788636
> *
> *


What's good 505 ROLLERZ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 26 2008, 09:55 AM~9788596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT FOR COLORADO*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry have a cold cerveza and enjoy the day bro.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 11:01 AM~9788926
> *Happy Birthday Larry have a cold cerveza and enjoy the day bro.
> *


yeah biiiotch! morning peeps. you fools dont fuck around on the page flippin. 100 in one night? that one huge circle jerk. good job......i guess.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 12:01 PM~9788926
> *Happy Birthday Larry have a cold cerveza and enjoy the day bro.
> *


Thanks Ivan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 12:43 PM~9789219
> *yeah biiiotch! morning peeps. you fools dont fuck around on the page flippin. 100 in one night? that one huge circle jerk. good job......i guess.
> *


Thanks homie you know Co is the biggest post whores this side of the Mississippi


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2008, 10:38 AM~9788807
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good bROther?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Happy Birthday Larry!!! You muthafrukkas put in work last night I spent like 40 minutes catching up... and I skipped some shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 PM~9790167
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Happy Birthday Larry!!! You muthafrukkas put in work last night I spent like 40 minutes catching up... and I skipped some shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!! It took like an hour just to catch up!!! Whats up everybody?
uffin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry,Happy 600 Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry,Happy 600 Colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

No 601 Roy............... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2008, 07:19 PM~9791827
> *No 601 Roy............... :biggrin:
> *


Shit I been trying to post for 20 minutes????? :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Server


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR Sean Chris and all the other Colorado Ridaz.Damn didn't go to sleep til 3am and had to get up @6am....I'm getting too old had to take a 2 hr nap when I got home.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back and forth.From here to ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2008, 07:24 PM~9791874
> *Just back and forth.From here to ebay. :biggrin:
> *


Like that huh?
You bidding on something interesting? :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave: 
and HAPPY B-DAY MOSTHATED CC :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up roy 
I'm just tring to catch up from last night I go to Pueblo to get a tat and I fall behind shit I better stay home next time :biggrin:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sup everybody!  Damn they should call this the "Southern Colorado Lowriders" thread. :biggrin: Anybody on here from around the Denver,Thornton area? Just asking cause i'm going to be moving back to Colorado next week and don't remember too many people into lowriders around there, it would be cool to meet up with some fellow lowriders.

...and i know it's a long shot, but does anyone know what the job market is like around there as far as fabrication/welding jobs go?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 07:23 PM~9791867
> *What up JR Sean Chris and all the other Colorado Ridaz.Damn didn't go to sleep til 3am and had to get up @6am....I'm getting too old had to take a 2 hr nap when I got home.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 26 2008, 08:25 PM~9791882
> *Like that huh?
> You bidding on something interesting? :0
> *


I just look at shit i cant afford.Like when I go to walmart.I fill up my cart with all the shit I like then i push it to the door and leave it there.Its the thought that counts. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOW ARE THINGS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2008, 11:41 PM~9793260
> *I just look at shit i cant afford.Like when I go to walmart.I fill up my cart with all the  shit I like then i push it to the door and leave it there.Its the thought that counts. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

Morning Colorado.... uffin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 27 2008, 08:37 AM~9794466
> *Morning Colorado.... uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey roy i will be back on the 4th goin to milwaukee today they havin a meetin. i got your number from wrinkles i will give ou a call tonite.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! quiet night last night huh!!! I fell the fuck out after work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up everybody


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP...COLORADO... WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... TRADITIONS, AND THE OTHER RIDERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Famous Rollerz </span>at?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

MORNIN HEFE... HOWS EXT RIDING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 27 2008, 11:24 AM~9795473
> *MORNIN  HEFE... HOWS EXT RIDING
> *


Morning b*RO*ther. It's cool, just came home last night, and it's been chill'n since. We about to go ride 50's right now, so I'll be back on LIL l83r tonight. 

See u l83r today!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

damn its nice as hell out side thats wats up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

anyone have any decks they wanna get rid of ? :|


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

its peanut butter jelly time


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

damn i guess im the king right now no one is on :roflmao:  jk


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn where the hell is everyone at? :ugh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado? Just got home, it was a fun day in this beautiful weather!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Riding 50's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

That crazy ass ****** RO4LIFE 719


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Sean this was the second time I went to Pueblo and called your ass and you never hit me back up whats up with that man? You don't like kickin it with me or what


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

That ****** Ralph, Mr. Turn N Headz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Stand up wheelie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 05:40 PM~9797649
> *That crazy ass ****** RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks fun I can't wait to get my son one so I can try that :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

We're riding dirty :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Off to the races


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Racing :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Another Obstacle


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is some sick air.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2008, 05:41 PM~9797667
> *Damn Sean this was the second time I went to Pueblo and called your ass and you never hit me back up whats up with that man? You don't like kickin it with me or what
> *


No the first time you didn't answer you phone, and you admitted that. Yesterday I was in springs all day dealing with the fuckin dealership.

You're my homie, I would never diss you out intentionally.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

That's all folks! For those unfamiliar with 50's.............

These bikes cost 1100 brand new, but they cost some serious money to modify. Shit seems silly on some lil ass bikes, but each one of them bikes got like 3-6K in them. They ride between 40-55 miles per hour after being bored out to ann 88 or 124.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 06:53 PM~9797761
> *No the first time you didn't answer you phone, and you admitted that. Yesterday I was in springs all day dealing with the fuckin dealership.
> 
> You're my homie, I would never diss you out intentionally.
> *


The first time you never came to pick me up you said you were gonna come get me but then you forgot and said you went straight to the spot and thought I was gonna meet you there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2008, 06:07 PM~9797861
> *The first time you never came to pick me up you said you were gonna come get me but then you forgot and said you went straight to the spot and thought I was gonna meet you there
> *


Yeah you were off of Northern somewhere, huh? My bad dawgie. I'll make it up to you. I heard you were chill'n at Showtime.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 07:20 PM~9797948
> *Yeah you were off of Northern somewhere, huh? My bad dawgie. I'll make it up to you. I heard you were chill'n at Showtime.
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 05:54 PM~9797771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 27 2008, 10:31 PM~9800004
> *WHATS UP CO
> *



sup bro hows the car going?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Sabroso at World of Wheels Chicago this weekend. In the running for THE LEGENDS CUP, This is like THE RIDDLER AWARD. This is the first Low Rider to even make the top 20 for this award. Last I heard he is now in the Salect Six. We find out tonight what happens, But He has 5 other BAD ASS hotrods to beat. These other cars have at least a half a mill. in them, and there is one thats over a mill. I wish Eddie good luck on this award!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 12:15 AM~9800324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck RO.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 28 2008, 07:58 AM~9801491
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Fe? Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 06:40 PM~9797653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looken' like a Braveheart Chuck!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 11:18 PM~9800350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up everybody!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLO. CAN ANYONE GIVE ME THE SCOOP ON THE ROADS BETWEEN PEUBLO AND DENVER..........IM TOO LAZY TO CALL....lol.. :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 28 2008, 08:25 AM~9801826
> *WHAT UP COLO. CAN ANYONE GIVE ME THE SCOOP ON THE ROADS BETWEEN PEUBLO AND DENVER..........IM TOO LAZY TO CALL....lol.. :dunno:
> *


They are good from what I hear. Pueblo is suuny and it's 49 degress at 8:51 this morning.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 28 2008, 08:17 AM~9801795
> *What's up everybody!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good RUTHLESS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 28 2008, 09:17 AM~9801795
> *What's up everybody!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz good pana!!! Sorry I didn't get wit' you on Saturday, I crashed out I'll give you a call today though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 08:52 AM~9801922
> *What's good RUTHLESS
> *


Not much Pimpin!!! Just here at work tryin to make some cash!!!!! :tears: 

Tryin anyways. Wuz good with you?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 09:51 AM~9801919
> *They are good from what I hear. Pueblo is suuny and it's 49 degress at 8:51 this morning.
> *


good looking out homie....im leaving alamosa and its ugly as hell here jus wondering what im meeting up with pulling a trailer......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 28 2008, 10:11 AM~9802372
> *good looking out homie....im leaving alamosa and its ugly as hell here jus wondering what im meeting up with pulling a trailer......
> *


Did you sell your Fleetwood?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2008, 09:34 AM~9802130
> *Whutz good pana!!! Sorry I didn't get wit' you on Saturday, I crashed out I'll give you a call today though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up man!!! I figured you were tired, its all good homie. Definitely hit me up sometime. What are you doin for the Super Bowl?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 AM~9802336
> *Not much Pimpin!!! Just here at work tryin to make some cash!!!!! :tears:
> 
> Tryin anyways. Wuz good with you?
> *


Same here bRO, just working.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 11:17 AM~9802422
> *Did you sell your Fleetwood?
> *


nah homie still got both my 94s.... i bought a 83 fleet 2 door im goin to pick it up in denver but i postponed till tomorrow.......fuckin wind is sick over here......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 27 2008, 11:16 PM~9800335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh: :barf: :happysad: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm we almost ended up on the second page.TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 28 2008, 11:20 AM~9802448
> *What up man!!! I figured you were tired, its all good homie. Definitely hit me up sometime. What are you doin for the Super Bowl?
> *


Im not sure, we might finish taking the body off my cutlass that day right before the Super Bowl, but im not sure why what's up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2008, 08:16 AM~9801556
> *Looken' like a Braveheart Chuck!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 28 2008, 06:08 PM~9806142
> *WHAT UP ROY
> *


What up John how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Roy they must be working you hard, seems like you haven't been on in a minute!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup roy.. Got the ferria today


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

waz up colorado ridaz i wanna know is there anywhere in da springs that sell 63 impala fenders....iv heard of stores but no one seems to know a location or there straight up lying....that be cool if u let me know the truth...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 28 2008, 07:08 PM~9806678
> *Sup roy.. Got the ferria today
> *


What up Greg,glad you got it dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2008, 06:15 PM~9806227
> *Damn Roy they must be working you hard, seems like you haven't been on in a minute!!!
> *


What up Fes ,yeah been working my ass off homie....actually working hard on that shovel all day :angry: 
It's good though back to be back in the saddle....how you been dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Jan 28 2008, 07:18 PM~9806792
> *waz up colorado ridaz i wanna know is there anywhere in da springs that sell 63 impala fenders....iv heard of stores but no one seems to know a location or there straight up lying....that be cool if u let me know the truth...
> *


What up Southern Fantasies...I don't think any stores carry themk but you can get one from online just google it they are everywhere.They are a lil over 300 apiece though I think,or you can try out near Peyton/Ellicot at those junkyards ...they have a grip of Impalas out there.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup Jay


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado? We all missing each other on here.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Larry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 PM~9808277
> *Sup Sean
> *


What's good Kevin!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 10:56 PM~9808782
> *What's good Kevin!
> *


not much just looking around
you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 28 2008, 10:04 PM~9808902
> *not much just looking around
> you?
> *


For what? When you gonna get that car?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 11:12 PM~9809004
> *For what? When you gonna get that car?
> *


wednesday on my day off 
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Renzo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

waddup chuck
where you guys go bowling at?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 28 2008, 11:57 PM~9809518
> *waddup chuck
> where you guys go bowling at?
> *



WE GO OVER TO SUNSET OFF NORTHERN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SO YOU GETTIN A CAR KEV


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:02 AM~9809568
> *SO YOU GETTIN A CAR KEV
> *


yep


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:04 AM~9809603
> *yep
> *



WHAT U GETTIN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2008, 10:49 PM~9809430
> *WHAT UP TP
> *


Sup my ******!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 12:13 AM~9809686
> *Sup my ******!
> *



JUST CHILLEN AT HOME DID KYLE MAKE HIS WAY BY THERE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2008, 11:14 PM~9809688
> *JUST CHILLEN AT HOME DID KYLE MAKE HIS WAY BY THERE
> *


Yeah, that ****** got lost for a minute though. It don't look good buddy, I may be in ROy's shoes. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:10 AM~9809654
> *WHAT U GETTIN
> *


PM sent


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 AM~9809696
> *Yeah, that ****** got lost for a minute though. It don't look good buddy, I may be in ROy's shoes. :angry:
> *



THAT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 AM~9809698
> *PM sent
> 
> *



COOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP RENZO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 28 2008, 10:30 PM~9809187
> *Sup Renzo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2008, 11:16 PM~9809702
> *THAT SUCKS :angry:
> *


Yeah, tell me about it, I am not too happy right now.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 28 2008, 11:17 PM~9809718
> *:wave:
> *


Sup bROther!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2008, 11:17 PM~9809717
> *WHAT UP RENZO
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU BROTHER!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 12:18 AM~9809720
> *Yeah, tell me about it, I am not too happy right now.
> *



I BET I WOULDNT BE EITHER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 11:18 PM~9809726
> *Sup bROther!
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU, HOWS THE WEATHER DOWN THERE!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 28 2008, 11:26 PM~9809795
> *CHILLIN AND YOU, HOWS THE WEATHER DOWN THERE!!!!
> *


Windy ass fuck, but not too cold. :biggrin: 

If the weather is cool, I'm gonna ROll down there this weekend, so be ready.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 11:29 PM~9809825
> *Windy ass fuck, but not too cold. :biggrin:
> 
> If the weather is cool, I'm gonna ROll down there this weekend, so be ready.
> *


IT'S WINDY DOWN HERE TOO AND IT'S SNOWING!!!!

LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sup fellas? guess you guys dont post many photos of your rides huh? you all know what eachothers rides look like. what do i gotta do to peep them? go to the beginng?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 29 2008, 05:29 AM~9811067
> *WHATS UP CO
> *



sup bro morning


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 28 2008, 11:29 PM~9809832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UBBA GUBBA!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lilnasty_719, Switchmaster


my niggy sup bro morning


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.............. :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

what it iz everybody?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

supppp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 28 2008, 08:30 PM~9806863
> *What up Fes ,yeah been working my ass off homie....actually working hard on that shovel all day :angry:
> It's good though back to be back in the saddle....how you been dog?
> *


Chillin' starting to get ready for the season!!! I won't be out the beginning of the season but I should be ready right before Denver Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 02:17 AM~9787460
> *I'm 28 today homies it's my birthday :cheesy: I'll probably be in Pueblo this afternoon
> *


PHILLIPA TOLD ME IT WAS YOUR BDAY! HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2008, 05:37 PM~9805785
> *Im not sure, we might finish taking the body off my cutlass that day right before the Super Bowl, but im not sure why what's up!!!
> *


I'll probably have a few people over at the Hacienda. Just wanted to see if you wanted to roll thru or not. Hit me up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody???? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 29 2008, 12:12 PM~9812550
> *I'll probably have a few people over at the Hacienda. Just wanted to see if you wanted to roll thru or not. Hit me up homie. :biggrin:
> *


I have to see when we get done just cuz the fact that im gonna have peeps over here helping me!!! I guess it depends on what time I get done!!! :biggrin: I'll let you know for sure...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:17 PM~9812599
> *what up fes
> *


Whutz good Chuck?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 11:17 AM~9812598
> *I have to see when we get done just cuz the fact that im gonna have peeps over here helping me!!! I guess it depends on what time I get done!!!  :biggrin:  I'll let you know for sure...
> *


What ya doin to the car??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 12:18 PM~9812606
> *Whutz good Chuck?
> *



just chillen at home lettin my phone charge for a bit, whats goin on with you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 29 2008, 12:20 PM~9812629
> *What ya doin to the car??
> *


Im goin' to finish taking the body off...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 12:21 PM~9812636
> *just chillen at home lettin my phone charge for a bit, whats goin on with you
> *


Gettin' ready for work...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 11:21 AM~9812639
> *Im goin' to finish taking the body off...
> *


 :0 you gonna come out swanggin this year huh!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 12:22 PM~9812645
> *Gettin' ready for work...
> *



cool


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 12:22 PM~9812645
> *Gettin' ready for work...
> *



cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 29 2008, 12:24 PM~9812656
> *:0  you gonna come out swanggin this year huh!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


We'll see :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 12:26 PM~9812676
> *We'll see  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I just don't know when im goin' to get done... We are working at a SLOW pace, taking our time this time!!! Not tryin' to rush it for cinco or anything like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 11:28 AM~9812691
> *I just don't know when im goin' to get done... We are working at a SLOW pace, taking our time this time!!! Not tryin' to rush it for cinco or anything like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool man!!! Better to take your time and get it done right.  Can't wait to see it!!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 29 2008, 12:35 PM~9812739
> *That's cool man!!! Better to take your time and get it done right.   Can't wait to see it!!!
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2008, 12:28 PM~9812691
> *I just don't know when im goin' to get done... We are working at a SLOW pace, taking our time this time!!! Not tryin' to rush it for cinco or anything like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Do it right or do it twice thats my moto good luck bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Jan 29 2008, 11:15 AM~9812117
> *PHILLIPA TOLD ME IT WAS YOUR BDAY! HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Nikki


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies


----------



## ChevyLowRiderGurl (Jan 24, 2008)

whats up CO??... :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 07:31 PM~9816301
> *What's good Colorado?
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

505 ROLLERZ STOPIN BY :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 29 2008, 06:32 PM~9816320
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


What's cracken over in LJ Joe?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, j63impala, *PROPER DOS*

Sup homie, they must have you working hard.................


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

What up Southern Fantasies...I don't think any stores carry themk but you can get one from online just google it they are everywhere.They are a lil over 300 apiece though I think,or you can try out near Peyton/Ellicot at those junkyards ...they have a grip of Impalas out there. 


thanks bro.....yea i knew about the ones online i just wanted to know if there where ne in the springs.....but i did some junkyard crusin out at webbs junkyard...and pretty much every 63 impala is stripped to nothin, but that man got some nice ass collectors out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 07:07 PM~9816708
> *THUGG PASSION, j63impala, PROPER DOS
> 
> Sup homie, they must have you working hard.................
> *


Fuck yeah homie bastards got me on that pala all day long :angry:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719*

What up *******?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:24 PM~9816870
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What up *******?
> *


just chillin, wassup wit you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:24 PM~9816870
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What up *******?
> *



just chillen gettin done eatin some dinner, what r u doin buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Kevin, I am going to need your help tomorrow bRO if possible? Fernando called off, his BM is at the hospital right now about to have their kid. :angry: 

He just called me 5 minutes ago.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:25 PM~9816881
> *just chillen gettin done eatin some dinner, what r u doin buddy
> *


SURprise, SURprise.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:26 PM~9816888
> *Kevin, I am going to need your help tomorrow bRO if possible? Fernando called off, his BM is at the hospital right now about to have their kid. :angry:
> 
> He just called me 5 minutes ago.
> *


yeah thats cool
i will be there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 29 2008, 07:10 PM~9816746
> *Fuck yeah homie bastards got me on that pala all day long :angry:
> *


At least the ferria will start *RO*ll'n through again.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:27 PM~9816896
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SURprise, SURprise.
> *



yea i know me and kyle are takin the parts tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 07:28 PM~9816905
> *At least the ferria will start ROll'n through again.
> *


Yeah by next Monday I'll be straight and I get a free workout for the next month


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:28 PM~9816903
> *yeah thats cool
> i will be there
> *


I appreciate it homie. I will make it up to you come show time. You will be wanting time off and I'll hook you up without it affecting your PTO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 29 2008, 07:30 PM~9816922
> *Yeah by next Monday I'll be straight and I get a free workout for the next month
> *


That's good homie. We all can use a workout, that's for sure.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:30 PM~9816925
> *I appreciate it homie. I will make it up to you come show time. You will be wanting time off and I'll hook you up without it affecting your PTO.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:30 PM~9816917
> *yea i know me and kyle are takin the parts tomorrow
> *


What colors?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:37 PM~9816992
> *What colors?
> *



im thinkin red and black what do you think


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:37 PM~9817001
> *im thinkin red and black what do you think
> *


There is a lot of green on them too. The roulette table is green. You should come pick them up before you guys take the parts.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:42 PM~9817041
> *There is a lot of green on them too. The roulette table is green. You should come pick them up before you guys take the parts.
> *




ill get ready in a minute and run by


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:34 PM~9816971
> *
> *


I got 3 interviews there tomorrow from 12:00-2:00, hopefully I'll get someone hired for that branch.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 08:46 PM~9817079
> *I got 3 interviews there tomorrow from 12:00-2:00, hopefully I'll get someone hired for that branch.
> *


the interviews are at 60?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChevyLowRiderGurl_@Jan 29 2008, 06:23 PM~9816237
> *whats up CO??... :roflmao:
> *


whats up ChevyGurl? and what are you laughing at? :loco:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 07:47 PM~9817084
> *the interviews are at 60?
> *


Yeah, and I have 2 more at another branch.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *300MAG*, ROLLERZONLY 719

Thanks for answering ur phone Joto. Do you have any extra visors for a 300?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 09:04 PM~9817209
> *Yeah, and I have 2 more at another branch.
> *


 
we need the people


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 29 2008, 08:11 PM~9817257
> *
> we need the people
> *


Yes sir, hard to find GOOD HELP.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 09:12 PM~9817263
> *Yes sir, hard to find GOOD HELP.
> *


So whats up you hiring?Whats starting pay at least 25 an hour.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 29 2008, 09:35 PM~9818247
> *So whats up you hiring?Whats starting pay at least 25 an hour.
> *


Probably I know Seans banks like 35-40 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So Ill be happy with like 30 bucks an hour.How does that sound Sean?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wuz up fellow Colorado Riders, If someone, anyone knows if any oldies for sale (preferably older chevys) between the years of 59' and 64' send me a pm. I'm the one who bought Roy’s (PROPER DOS) Monte from him and I’m finishing it up, and looking for another project. I recently sold one of my Vettes have decided that I want another oldie. Let me know! Peace.

Roy, thanks again for the Monte its been a fun project, I can't wait to bust her out this summer!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 12:40 AM~9819456
> *Wuz up fellow Colorado Riders, If someone, anyone knows if any oldies for sale (preferably older chevys) between the years of 59' and 64' send me a pm. I'm the one who bought Roy’s (PROPER DOS) Monte from him and I’m finishing it up, and looking for another project. I recently sold one of my Vettes have decided that I want another oldie. Let me know! Peace.
> 
> Roy, thanks again for the Monte its been a fun project, I can't wait to bust her out this summer!!
> *


Post some pics of the monte done up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 29 2008, 11:40 PM~9819456
> *Wuz up fellow Colorado Riders, If someone, anyone knows if any oldies for sale (preferably older chevys) between the years of 59' and 64' send me a pm. I'm the one who bought Roy’s (PROPER DOS) Monte from him and I’m finishing it up, and looking for another project. I recently sold one of my Vettes have decided that I want another oldie. Let me know! Peace.
> 
> Roy, thanks again for the Monte its been a fun project, I can't wait to bust her out this summer!!
> *


 :0 yeah post up pics Marc,or give me a call when you get the chance


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2008, 02:55 PM~9813764
> *Do it right or do it twice thats my moto good luck bro
> *


Yea damn good motto!!! :biggrin: and thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: Wake the fuck up!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM..... WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 29 2008, 11:40 PM~9819456
> *Wuz up fellow Colorado Riders, If someone, anyone knows if any oldies for sale (preferably older chevys) between the years of 59' and 64' send me a pm. I'm the one who bought Roy’s (PROPER DOS) Monte from him and I’m finishing it up, and looking for another project. I recently sold one of my Vettes have decided that I want another oldie. Let me know! Peace.
> 
> Roy, thanks again for the Monte its been a fun project, I can't wait to bust her out this summer!!
> *


How much you looking to spend?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 30 2008, 08:24 AM~9820814
> *GOOD MORNING  ROLLERZ FAM.....  WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


Good morning b*RO*ther.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz good everybody???? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 30 2008, 11:13 AM~9821458
> *Wuz good everybody???? :biggrin:
> *


Whutz good Big Izz!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 AM~9809696
> *Yeah, that ****** got lost for a minute though. It don't look good buddy, I may be in ROy's shoes. :angry:
> *


Whats wrong??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2008, 12:21 PM~9822343
> *Whutz good Big Izz!!!
> *



Not much man!!! Everyday is a struggle to keep my Pimp Hand Strong brother!!! LOL!!!!  Wuz good wit you Fes???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 30 2008, 05:01 PM~9824209
> *Not much man!!! Everyday is a struggle to keep my Pimp Hand Strong brother!!! LOL!!!!   Wuz good wit you Fes???
> *


Just chillin' gettin' this paper tryin' to get ready for the season!!! Alwayz plotting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2008, 04:13 PM~9824315
> *Just chillin' gettin' this paper tryin' to get ready for the season!!! Alwayz plotting!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Uh oh!!!! :wow: :wow: Somebody's got something planned!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 01:14 PM~9822789
> *Whats wrong??
> *


I think it may be just a freeze plug, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:00 AM~9821051
> *How much you looking to spend?
> *


I think he's looking to get one from 10-15k


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 01:14 PM~9822789
> *Whats wrong??
> *


Yeah what's wrong,I sport Jordans and high dollar kicks...what's wrong with my shoes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 05:55 PM~9825226
> *I think he's looking to get one from 10-15k
> *


up to 20 for the right one :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up roy ? You been working hard?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:15 PM~9825428
> *Whats up roy ? You been working hard?
> *


Hell yeah homie last 3 nights been sore but it's finally going away :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:12 PM~9825395
> *up to 20 for the right one :0
> *


I got one for 20K right now!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:58 PM~9825258
> *Yeah what's wrong,I sport Jordans and high dollar kicks...what's wrong with my shoes?
> *


Nothing I can't afford those expensive shoes loan me some bucks so I can


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 06:17 PM~9825465
> *I got one for 20K right now!
> *


Want me to call him up?
Imma have to charge a 3% middleman rate though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 06:21 PM~9824890
> *I think it may be just a freeze plug, but I'm not sure yet.
> *


I hope so good luck Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:19 PM~9825483
> *Want me to call him up?
> Imma have to charge a 3% middleman rate though :biggrin:
> *


Call him homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Freezeplug?Where da fuck is that and how can you tell?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:19 PM~9825485
> *I hope so good luck Sean
> *


Thanks, b*RO*. I've had 2 different people look at it and they both say the same thing.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:20 PM~9825499
> *Freezeplug?Where da fuck is that and how can you tell?
> *


If I tell you, I have to charge you, JK.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 06:19 PM~9825493
> *Call him homie.
> *


will do homie after I get off da phone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:20 PM~9825499
> *Freezeplug?Where da fuck is that and how can you tell?
> *


They are located on all four sides of the block there supposed to be there so if your coolant freezes in the winter instead of cracking the block those will come out.The ones in the back you have to take the transmission off to see them


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:20 PM~9825499
> *Freezeplug?Where da fuck is that and how can you tell?
> *


Youre joking around right ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:21 PM~9825522
> *If I tell you, I have to charge you, JK.
> *


Why didn't I think of that see thats why I'm broke


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:22 PM~9825528
> *They are located on all four sides of the block there supposed to be there so if your coolant freezes in the winter instead of cracking the block those will come out.The ones in the back you have to take the transmission off to see them
> *


Very well said big L.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:22 PM~9825539
> *Youre joking around right ?
> *


Fuck no I'm not can I just have a bad freeze plug tambien?????
:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:23 PM~9825546
> *Why didn't I think of that see thats why I'm broke
> *


Cause you don't have your mind on your money, and your money on your mind!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

brb


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Is the motor leaking anti freeze from somewhere does the motor still run?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:24 PM~9825564
> *Fuck no I'm not can I just have a bad freeze plug tambien?????
> :0
> *


I hope that is all that is wrong with yours, but didn't you say there was water in your oil?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:27 PM~9825608
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...  WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


Sup ******!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:26 PM~9825591
> *Is the motor leaking anti freeze from somewhere does the motor still run?
> *


fuck yeah it's leaking antifreeze straight outta the oilpan :roflmao: :roflmao: 
which I believe translates to I'm Fucked


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 06:28 PM~9825622
> *Sup ******!
> *


SUP HEFE...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:28 PM~9825628
> *fuck yeah it's leaking antifreeze straight outta the oilpan :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> which I believe translates to I'm Fucked
> *


Mine leakes anti freeze out the side of the block.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:28 PM~9825628
> *fuck yeah it's leaking antifreeze straight outta the oilpan :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> which I believe translates to I'm Fucked
> *


Well you should get that fixed then roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:30 PM~9825656
> *Well you should get that fixed then roy
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:30 PM~9825656
> *Well you should get that fixed then roy
> *


I bet he's thought of that already smart guy. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm on the phones right now Wrinkles,call you innaminute


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tripple post....my bad


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON ROLLERZ ONLY, AND IVAN WHATS CRAKIN GOODTIMER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:28 PM~9825628
> *fuck yeah it's leaking antifreeze straight outta the oilpan :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> which I believe translates to I'm Fucked
> *


if it leaked all the antifreeze out and you ran the engine and it overheated then you could have a blown headgasket or worse


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up wrinkles?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:24 PM~9825555
> *Very well said big L.
> *


I try to be good for something


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe the motor isnt shot just needs some repairs. that would be nice and alot cheaper also.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 07:41 PM~9825786
> *Maybe the motor isnt shot just needs some repairs. that would be nice and alot cheaper also.
> *


Could be but wouldn't he have to have the block checked for a crack along with the heads if thats the case might as well do a whole rebuild


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:41 PM~9825786
> *Maybe the motor isnt shot just needs some repairs. that would be nice and alot cheaper also.
> *


I wish,maybe I should hire one of those mobile mechanics to check and see if it's gone or rebuildable  :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Probably right Larry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 07:45 PM~9825833
> *Probably right Larry.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:45 PM~9825831
> *I wish,maybe I should hire one of those mobile mechanics to check and see if it's gone or rebuildable   :dunno:
> *


I would think the engine would have to be pulled for sure before they can tell and then they'd do an iodine check on it to check for cracks or graphite is what they use not too sure


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Have you checked into a crate motor Roy to see if its cheaper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 06:50 PM~9825877
> *Have you checked into a crate motor Roy to see if its cheaper
> *


Nah homie just trying to find one on Craigs list can't afford a G or larger onna crate right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 08:00 PM~9825945
> *Nah homie just trying to find one on Craigs list can't afford a G or larger onna crate right now
> *


Yeah it'll cost more than a g thats for sure


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2008, 06:36 PM~9825734
> *WHATS GOING ON ROLLERZ ONLY, AND IVAN WHATS CRAKIN GOODTIMER
> *


What's good Wrinkles?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:01 PM~9825955
> *Yeah it'll cost more than a g thats for sure
> *


I thought crate motors were like 7-800, guess I don't know shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 08:04 PM~9825989
> *I thought crate motors were  like 7-800, guess I don't know shit.
> *


They used to be now there more like 1200-1600 or so


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm probably only gonna run the car a 1000 miles tops a year,shit I can't even drive it on the freeway so any running motor will probably do.I've heard from quit a few people anything from 283-350 will fit all my chrome parts so I'm not that picky just want the engine to run.Although a 283 or 305 might struggle pulling all the weight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:48 PM~9825852
> *I would think the engine would have to be pulled for sure before they can tell and then they'd do an iodine check on it to check for cracks or graphite is what they use not too sure
> *


You can always call too Roy, and ask over the phone if it is possible to check it with motor still in car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:05 PM~9825993
> *They used to be now there more like 1200-1600 or so
> *


Yeah like 1300-2900 is what I been hearing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:05 PM~9825993
> *They used to be now there more like 1200-1600 or so
> *


Got Damn!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:05 PM~9825996
> *I'm probably only gonna run the car a 1000 miles tops a year,shit I can't even drive it on the freeway so any running motor will probably do.I've heard from quit a few people anything from 283-350 will fit all my chrome parts so I'm not that picky just want the engine to run.Although a 283 or 305 might struggle pulling all the weight*


Then have your wife drive it. :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave: 

sucks to hear about you car Roy hope its fixable


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:05 PM~9825996
> *I'm probably only gonna run the car a 1000 miles tops a year,shit I can't even drive it on the freeway so any running motor will probably do.I've heard from quit a few people anything from 283-350 will fit all my chrome parts so I'm not that picky just want the engine to run.Although a 283 or 305 might struggle pulling all the weight
> *


A 283 will do just fine. I had a 283 in my 64 and it was lifted with 8 batteries and 3 pumps.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:07 PM~9826030
> *Then have your wife drive it. :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's a GOOD one Focker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 30 2008, 07:08 PM~9826032
> *whats up Colorado :wave:
> 
> sucks to hear about you car Roy hope its fixable
> *


It's been dead but thanks for the thought Chris


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:07 PM~9826030
> *Then have your wife drive it. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:09 PM~9826042
> *A 283 will do just fine. I had a 283 in my 64 and it was lifted with 8 batteries and 3 pumps.
> *


Yeah but this ones fully wrapped in 1/4" plate and will have 14 batteries


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 08:14 PM~9826075
> *Yeah but this ones fully wrapped in 1/4" plate and will have 14 batteries
> *


14 batts what are you trying to do Roy flip the car on it's top??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:14 PM~9826075
> *Yeah but this ones fully wrapped in 1/4" plate and will have 14 batteries
> *


 :0 

How many does it have now?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, *Switchmaster*, lfted84, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty

Sup Mr. Tangy 85


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:15 PM~9826091
> *:0
> 
> How many does it have now?
> *


Has 8 now


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 07:16 PM~9826096
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, Switchmaster, lfted84, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty
> 
> Sup Mr. Tangy 85
> *


What it iz Prez, I got that feria from Pro for you dogg.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Jan 30 2008, 07:18 PM~9826122
> *What it iz Prez, I got that feria from Pro for you dogg.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanx b*RO*!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:15 PM~9826085
> *14 batts what are you trying to do Roy flip the car on it's top??
> *


Nah just trying to have fun :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:21 PM~9826149
> *Nah just trying to have fun :biggrin:
> *


how many pumps you running homie :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:21 PM~9826149
> *Nah just trying to have fun :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 30 2008, 07:23 PM~9826176
> *how many pumps you running homie :biggrin:
> *


Just 2 now but hopefully a 3rd if the flow starts coming my way again,Trying to run a Piston to the front :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:26 PM~9826200
> *Just 2 now but hopefully a 3rd if the flow starts coming my way again,Trying to run a Piston to the front :0
> *


cool I wish you luck with that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:26 PM~9826200
> *Just 2 now but hopefully a 3rd if the flow starts coming my way again,Trying to run a Piston to the front :0
> *


You should give me 2 outta the 6 you are running :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:29 PM~9826230
> *You should give me 2 outta the 6 you are running :biggrin:
> *


can't do that but if you got a pump with a blown moter I got a extra moter


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 30 2008, 08:33 PM~9826275
> *can't do that but if you got a pump with a blown moter I got a extra moter
> *


I'll have to remember that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 30 2008, 07:33 PM~9826275
> *can't do that but if you got a pump with a blown moter I got a extra moter
> *


I'm just kidding homie...................  



























But you can be my sponso :biggrin: r


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:35 PM~9826289
> *I'll have to remember that :biggrin:
> *


remember that I got 2 moters homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 30 2008, 08:37 PM~9826322
> *remember that I got 2 moters homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 07:35 PM~9826290
> *I'm just kidding homie...................
> But you can be my sponso :biggrin: r
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 30 2008, 08:26 PM~9826750
> *what up sean
> *


What's up ******!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* ROLLERZONLY 719*

Sup ******!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:37 PM~9826846
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> Sup ******!
> *


waddup!
how did the other one go?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP KDAWG


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 09:43 PM~9826908
> *WHAT UP KDAWG
> *


wassup tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 PM~9826925
> *wassup tony
> *


JUST CHILLN..N U ?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GOODTIMER??

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st
JAMMIN 2 NIGHT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 08:50 PM~9826998
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMER??
> 
> http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st
> ...


What up Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 08:51 PM~9827010
> *What up Tony
> *


CHILLN BRO ..N U?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 09:49 PM~9826981
> *JUST CHILLN..N U ?
> *


same thing just looking around on here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 30 2008, 08:43 PM~9826906
> *waddup!
> how did the other one go?
> *


1 showed up the other one didn't, but I think I'll pass on that 1.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:08 PM~9827175
> *1 showed up the other one didn't, but I think I'll pass on that 1.
> *


oh got ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

How much did you have to pay to use the computer Tone? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:09 PM~9827195
> *How much did you have to pay to use the computer Tone? :biggrin:
> *


MY LAST $10 DOLLARS :biggrin: WHAT UP PIMP?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up sean and rollerz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 09:11 PM~9827203
> *MY LAST $10 DOLLARS :biggrin: WHAT UP PIMP?
> *


Chill'n bRO, watching the X - Effect on MTV. This show is some bull shit, getting ******* caught up.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 30 2008, 09:13 PM~9827229
> *whats up sean and rollerz
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 30 2008, 09:13 PM~9827229
> *whats up sean and rollerz
> *


What's good homie?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey roy thats sucks about ur motor


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:14 PM~9827241
> *Chill'n bRO, watching the X - Effect on MTV. This show is some bull shit, getting ******* caught up.
> *


DATS SOME BULLSHIT..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZONLY 719, mafioso65, *impala63*

How'z my favorite Trey doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,Tony,JR,Kev and the homie Jose


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.hot92jamz.com/cc-common/ondeman...r.html?world=st

DATS THA SHIT...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 30 2008, 09:15 PM~9827254
> *hey roy thats sucks about ur motor
> *


It's all *GOOD* homie,one will pop up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:16 PM~9827274
> *What up Sean,Tony,JR,Kev and the homie Jose
> *


WHAT UP? CANT WAIT 2 CRUISE THA PARK THIS SUMMER..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, *FIRMEX*, ROLLERZ_47, impala63, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
What up Dog hows work been?
You coming to our next meeting?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:16 PM~9827274
> *What up Sean,Tony,JR,Kev and the homie Jose
> *


Q~VO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 09:20 PM~9827302
> *WHAT UP? CANT WAIT 2 CRUISE THA PARK THIS SUMMER..
> *


Me too,Imma make an effort to get *GOODTIMES* to Pueblo at least once a month in Season


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:22 PM~9827326
> *Me too,Imma make an effort to get GOODTIMES to Pueblo at least once a month in Season
> *


Ahh shit, we gonna hold u to that.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:22 PM~9827326
> *Me too,Imma make an effort to get GOODTIMES to Pueblo at least once a month in Season
> *


I THINK WE'RE GONNA CRUISE "THUGG PASSION " DOWN ACADEMY :biggrin: :biggrin: RIGHT SEAN?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:23 PM~9827334
> *Ahh shit, we gonna hold u to that.
> *


X 2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:19 PM~9827293
> *It's all GOOD homie,one will pop up soon :biggrin:
> *


wassup ROy
find me one too
but a bigger one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:23 PM~9827334
> *Ahh shit, we gonna hold u to that.
> *


Either a Bar-b-que cruise or Drive in Night homie,we gonna make a scene in Pueblo this year...that's my word


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:23 PM~9827335
> *Whats up GOODTIMES and ROLLERZ?
> *


What up Jr


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 09:23 PM~9827341
> *I THINK WE'RE GONNA CRUISE "THUGG PASSION " DOWN ACADEMY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  RIGHT SEAN?
> *


Fuck yeah on 3 :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

So there I was.. Balls deep... tell roy he will tell you the rest hahahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 30 2008, 09:31 PM~9827430
> *So there I was.. Balls deep... tell roy he will tell you the rest hahahahahaha
> *


Balls deep in his next door homie Isaac's culo when I walked in the room to ask him what the hell was all the banging on the wall :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:29 PM~9827403
> *What up Jr
> *


Not much.Getting ready to call it a night.What about you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:38 PM~9827505
> *Not much.Getting ready to call it a night.What about you?
> *


kicking it listening to some jams waiting for the weekend if I get one :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:38 PM~9827498
> *Balls deep in his next door homie Isaac's culo when I walked in the room to ask him what the hell was all the banging on the wall :0
> *


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:31 PM~9827426
> *Fuck yeah on 3 :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy how's that big bad ass Ruthless Klub doing homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats cool.Im going to put on some jams and crash.Talk to you later..........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Glen and Wrink Dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:43 PM~9827559
> *Thats cool.Im going to put on some jams and crash.Talk to you later..........
> *


Good Night homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We should throw an annual Lay It Low Picnic where all clubs contribute....shit there's enough Riders to do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:43 PM~9827559
> *Thats cool.Im going to put on some jams and crash.Talk to you later..........
> *


Lates Dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9827577
> *We should throw an annual Lay It Low Picnic where all clubs contribute....shit there's enough Riders to do it
> *


Yeah, that would be real cool.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, ROLLERZONLY 719, mafioso65, PROPER DOS, impala63, WRINKLES, cold hard cash

It's been a while..........................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck it let's set a date....like pre-Cinco shit or do you think that will ruin Cinco?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hell yea thats sounds cool i'm in :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:49 PM~9827608
> *Fuck it let's set a date....like pre-Cinco shit or do you think that will ruin Cinco?
> *


I say after Cinco, but before Denver.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:51 PM~9827627
> *I say after Cinco, but before Denver.
> *


X 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mid June?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:51 PM~9827627
> *I say after Cinco, but before Denver.
> *


June 1st :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:52 PM~9827639
> *June 1st :biggrin:
> *


Is that a Saturday?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:53 PM~9827648
> *Is that a Saturday?
> *


*Sunday*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I vote for a Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup Chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:53 PM~9827648
> *Is that a Saturday?
> *


Repost


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup Chris


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:53 PM~9827648
> *Is that a Saturday?
> *


Whutz Good Roy and everyone else!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2008, 09:56 PM~9827687
> *Whutz Good Roy and everyone else!!!
> *


What up Big Fes Dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:57 PM~9827694
> *What up Big Fes Dog
> *


Jus gettin' my fix of LIL in before I lay it down!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 PM~9827662
> *I vote for a Saturday :biggrin:
> *


Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 PM~9827662
> *I vote for a Saturday :biggrin:
> *


x2  THAT WAY WE COULD GET FUCKED UP AFTERWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:59 PM~9827718
> *Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 PM~9827718
> *Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????
> *


That's coo fuck it June 1st it is.....
Now where at?Isay whoever the majority we go to that city


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:59 PM~9827718
> *Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL IM OUT ******...SEE YA 2MARROW..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lates Tone


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9827732
> *WELL IM OUT ******...SEE YA 2MARROW..
> *


laterz tony


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Kev?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 PM~9827718
> *Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????
> *


YEAH , BUT MABE SAT LATE AFTERNOON..THEN WE CAN TAKE A CRUISE AFTER..BECUSE WHAT IF THERE IS A SHOW SOMEWHERE ON THAT SUN. :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 30 2008, 11:02 PM~9827743
> *what up Kev?
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9827732
> *WELL IM OUT ******...SEE YA 2MARROW..
> *


1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big John


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:42 PM~9827552
> *What up Izzy how's that big bad ass Ruthless Klub doing homie?
> *



Wuz up Pimpin!!! Just tryin to get ready for the season. Wuz good with you homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:01 PM~9827727
> *That's coo fuck it June 1st it is.....
> Now where at?Isay whoever the majority we go to that city
> *


Let's just set up a poll of preferred day and preferred city.

*Saturday or Sunday

Pueblo or Springs*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm out homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I say Saturday Colorado Springs :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I vote Sunday in Pueblo. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 30 2008, 10:08 PM~9827810
> *i'm out homies
> *


Later Jose talk to you tomorrow


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:07 PM~9827800
> *Let's just set up a poll of preferred day and preferred city.
> 
> Saturday or Sunday
> ...


I DON'T GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK! WHAT EVER DAY IT IS OR TOWN I'AM DOWN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1-1 1-1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:10 PM~9827824
> *1-1 1-1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:10 PM~9827824
> *1-1 1-1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunday in Da Springs!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

sunday pueblo
cruising is better down there
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops forgot to make that call Sean but this is Marc....
7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PROPER DOS, *ls1569*, ROLLERZONLY 719, WRINKLES, THUGG PASSION, JOHNJOHN, LilCripples


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

TASTE GREAT LESS FEELING,TASTE GREAT LESS FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

SUNDAY IN PUEBLO :biggrin:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 30 2008, 06:27 AM~9820354
> *Post some pics of the monte done up.
> *


 Was up fellow Co Riders, Common bro you know I cant do that yet, I need to wait and bust her out right, don't wory though I aint got nothing on you and Proper Dos. Some day I will be a big baller like you guys!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 10:16 PM~9827903
> *Was up fellow Co Riders, Common bro you know I cant do that yet, I need to wait and bust her out right, don't wory though I aint got nothing on you and Proper Dos. Some day I will be a big baller like you guys!
> *


Yeah right just buy Thugg Passion and outdo all of us :0


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 09:00 AM~9821051
> *How much you looking to spend?
> *



15k to 20k and I dont expect her to be perfect show quality. maybe I can work a deal with Proper Dos on that Imp. Im still deciding between another car or a chopper.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 10:19 PM~9827934
> *15k to 20k and I dont expect her to be perfect show quality. maybe I can work a deal with Proper Dos on that Imp. Im still deciding between another car or a chopper.
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:18 PM~9827921
> *Yeah right just buy Thugg Passion and outdo all of us :0
> *


Don't know about all that, but she can definately be sold


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 10:19 PM~9827934
> *15k to 20k and I dont expect her to be perfect show quality. eal with Proper Dos on that Imp. Im still deciding between another car or a chopper.
> *


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:21 PM~9827946
> *:0
> *


Like said earlier bro dont sell, U finally got the car u allways wanted, the motor issue is easy shit to work out, hell I must have pulled the motor on the Imp I sold you half a dozen times before I sold her. Like I said easy shit, my eyes will be open though on a motor for you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 10:19 PM~9827934
> *15k to 20k and I dont expect her to be perfect show quality. maybe I can work a deal with Proper Dos on that Imp. Im still deciding between another car or a chopper.
> *


If you wanna talk we can though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Jan 30 2008, 10:25 PM~9827977
> *Like said earlier bro dont sell, U finally got the car u allways wanted, the motor issue is easy shit to work out, hell I must have pulled the motor on the Imp I sold you half a dozen times before I sold her. Like I said easy shit, my eyes will be open though on a motor for you.
> *


My dream car has no roof homie  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:25 PM~9827983
> *If you wanna talk we can though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I appreciate you looking though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:07 PM~9827800
> *Saturday~1
> Sunday~ 4
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:26 PM~9827990
> *My dream car has no roof homie   :biggrin:
> *


X2000


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:25 PM~9827983
> *If you wanna talk we can though
> *


Tell you what I will be in the Springs next week on business and if your still interested I will stop buy and we will talk, hell If a G body is what you miss maybe we can work something out, well now that I think about it I've become very found of that car, my wife hates it though, (white girl)


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laterz all
i am going to crash


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 30 2008, 10:30 PM~9828024
> *Laterz all
> i am going to crash
> *


Good night Pimp. The sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you go buy ur car. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here's a few pics for you Marc








































:thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9828008
> *Saturday~1
> Sunday~ 4
> 
> ...


HOW ABOUT THIS WE CAN MEET HALF WAY SUN. IN THA SPRINGS OR SAT. IN PUEBLO. JUST A THOUGHT :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828029
> *Good night Pimp. The sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you go buy ur car. :biggrin:
> *


Where's the pics of the ride Kevin :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:31 PM~9828029
> *Good night Pimp. The sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you go buy ur car. :biggrin:
> *


got to wait till saturday after work


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828030
> *here's a few pics for you Marc
> 
> 
> ...


ROOOOOOOOOOOOY DON'T DO IT DOGG  :biggrin: YOU JUST WANT TO CRUISE HOMIE DON'T BLAME YOU DOGG YOU A FUCKIN RIDER HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828029
> *Good night Pimp. The sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you go buy ur car. :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it wont happen :biggrin:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828030
> *here's a few pics for you Marc
> *


 Bro dont do that to me, you know I buy on impulse, shit the day I drove your Monte I knew I had to have it. 

Thats why I have 5 cars that I have no room for now!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:31 PM~9828029
> *Good night Pimp. The sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you go buy ur car. :biggrin:
> *


got to wait till saturday after work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828035
> *HOW ABOUT THIS WE CAN MEET HALF WAY SUN. IN THA SPRINGS OR SAT. IN PUEBLO. JUST A THOUGHT :dunno:
> *


That's some outside the box thinking. Let's get the input of MOSTHATED, TRADITIONS, RUTHLESS, and everone else too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 30 2008, 10:35 PM~9828071
> *got to wait till saturday after work
> 
> *


WTF ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy how much of an extension you got on them uppers? Is that an inch?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2008, 10:36 PM~9828084
> *Hey Roy how much of an extension you got on them uppers? Is that an inch?
> *


The same he has on his Pee Pee :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:36 PM~9828082
> *WTF ?
> *


cant meet up with him till saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:35 PM~9828074
> *That's some outside the box thinking. Let's get the input of MOSTHATED, TRADITIONS, RUTHLESS, and everone else too.
> *


I second that Sean,and I got my eye onna vert right now Wrinkles you know I'm always uping it homie  
And Marc here's the another pic to sleep on :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:35 PM~9828074
> *That's some outside the box thinking. Let's get the input of MOSTHATED, TRADITIONS, RUTHLESS, and everone else too.
> *


YEA I GET THOSE MOMENTS ONCE IN AWILE SHIT I SURPRISE MY SELF


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:36 PM~9828082
> *WTF ?
> *


cant meet up with him till saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2008, 10:36 PM~9828084
> *Hey Roy how much of an extension you got on them uppers? Is that an inch?
> *


It looks like a lil over an inch


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:38 PM~9828095
> *The same he has on his Pee Pee :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your crazy dogg!!!


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:38 PM~9828095
> *The same he has on his Pee Pee :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Why cant I find this kind of entertainment up here in Denver!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2008, 10:39 PM~9828106
> *YEA I GET THOSE MOMENTS ONCE IN AWILE SHIT I SURPRISE MY SELF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:38 PM~9828095
> *The same he has on his Pee Pee :biggrin:
> *


That's how much further he didn't want me to go in :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 PM~9828117
> *It looks like a lil over an inch
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 PM~9828030
> *here's a few pics for you Marc
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:39 PM~9828102
> *And Marc here's the another pic to sleep on :biggrin:
> *


 Yea bro we will definitely talk, definitely. I won’t be able to sleep now.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:40 PM~9828117
> *It looks like a lil over an inch
> *


He didn't ask how high your deuce hops. :0


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:39 PM~9828102
> *And Marc here's the another pic to sleep on :biggrin:
> *


Yea bro we will definitely talk, definitely. I won’t be able to sleep now. My wife says that if I bring home one more Lowrider I'm outa here, hope you have room for me and my rides!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:46 PM~9828163
> *He didn't ask how high your deuce hops. :0
> *


Or how big the your door gaps are :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY CALL ME RIGHT NOW DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2008, 10:48 PM~9828179
> *HEY ROY CALL ME RIGHT NOW DOGG
> *


phones charging outside in the work truck...pm me fucker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:48 PM~9828178
> *Or how big the your door gaps are :biggrin:
> *


 Does it have a gap, I never noticed. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:55 PM~9828224
> *Does it have a gap, I never noticed. :dunno:
> *


I was bullshiting dog just a comeback.I didn't see any


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm out talk to everyone tomorrow lates Colorado...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:57 PM~9828240
> *I was bullshiting dog just a comeback.I didn't see any
> *


Wheew, I was like damn, I am a blind mutha fucka. My hood don't line up very good I know that.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:59 PM~9828256
> *Well I'm out talk to everyone tomorrow lates Colorado...
> *


Night b*RO*!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:59 PM~9828259
> *Wheew, I was like damn, I am a blind mutha fucka. My hood don't line up very good I know that.
> *


None of them do,even when you close em you gotta give it a push most of the time to even it up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9828278
> *None of them do,even when you close em you gotta give it a push most of the time to even it up
> *


That's good to know, I thought mine was fucked off.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm down with a layitlow picnic. What are you guys doing a covered dish or pitching it or what. I'm down to meet in Pueblo it's closer for me to go there then Springs.Saturday sounds good but as far as partying what do we do with the Lowriders??Lets keep this going and work something out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I vote for saturday in P town.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2008, 06:56 AM~9829779
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



What up Fes!!!!!  
What's up Colorado Riders!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 AM~9830619
> *What up Fes!!!!!
> What's up Colorado Riders!!!!!!
> *


Whutz Up Boricua!!! Just chillin' waiting to go to work!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:59 PM~9827718
> *Too many peeps work on Saturdays I think????????
> *


People really work on saturday.I dont believe in that. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 31 2008, 01:11 PM~9831960
> *People really work on saturday.I dont believe in that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I do and on sundays foo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado ryders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck and Vic


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 07:19 PM~9834930
> *What up Chuck and Vic
> *



chillen bRO and you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got home from work figured I spend some quality LIL time


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9834930
> *What up Chuck and Vic
> *


CHILLIN MR.PRES. HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 07:23 PM~9834979
> *Just got home from work figured I spend some quality LIL time
> *




yea im doin the same


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 06:26 PM~9835012
> *CHILLIN MR.PRES. HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU
> *


Starting to come together again,how bout your partyin ass?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ... RICHIE, AND THE OTEHR COLORADO RIDERS.


RICHIE WHATS UP? GOT ANY GOOD NEWS FOR ME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 31 2008, 07:59 PM~9835370
> *WHATS UP  ROLLERZ... RICHIE, AND THE OTEHR COLORADO RIDERS.
> RICHIE  WHATS UP?  GOT ANY GOOD NEWS FOR ME
> *





what up 96ss


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2008, 07:06 PM~9835463
> *what up 96ss
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE... IM GETTIN READY TO HEAD THAT WAY FOR THE NIGHT WITH YA ALL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 31 2008, 07:59 PM~9835370
> *WHATS UP  ROLLERZ... RICHIE, AND THE OTEHR COLORADO RIDERS.
> RICHIE  WHATS UP?  GOT ANY GOOD NEWS FOR ME
> *


soon homie soon


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 11:35 PM~9828074
> *That's some outside the box thinking. Let's get the input of MOSTHATED, TRADITIONS, RUTHLESS, and everone else too.
> *


saturday in pueblo is my vote


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jan 31 2008, 07:09 PM~9835499
> *soon homie soon
> *


COOL...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there a place in Pueblo to hold the bar-b-que?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:08 PM~9835491
> *WHATS UP HOMIE... IM GETTIN READY TO HEAD THAT WAY FOR THE NIGHT WITH YA ALL
> *




cool hit me up when you get here , did you talk to kev


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2008, 07:17 PM~9835576
> *cool hit me up when you get here , did you talk to kev
> *


FUCK I FORGOT.. IM CALLIN NOW
ILL HIT YOU WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:20 PM~9835601
> *FUCK I FORGOT.. IM CALLIN NOW
> ILL HIT YOU WHEN I GET THERE
> *





cool


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Rich do you know where any 65 impala frames are ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:20 PM~9827307
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: PROPER DOS, FIRMEX, ROLLERZ_47, impala63, THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> What up Dog hows work been?
> ...


Cant complain im getting my 40 hrs.How about you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 31 2008, 07:36 PM~9835723
> *Cant complain im getting my 40 hrs.How about you?
> *


Finally getting 40 again,hey what's up with Julian he change his #?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jerry said Julian was working a good job now huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 07:46 PM~9835803
> *Jerry said Julian was working a good job now huh?
> *


Yeah he was only making like 16 with us now he's making like 20 and getting like 60 hours a week.I'm proud of him,can't wait to see what he decides to do with the Regal next :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 07:39 PM~9835741
> *Finally getting 40 again,hey what's up with Julian he change his #?
> *


Thats good to hear,and about Julian I dont know,havent talked to him in a while,Is he still in GOODTIMES?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 31 2008, 07:58 PM~9835902
> *Thats good to hear,and about Julian I dont know,havent talked to him in a while,Is he still in GOODTIMES?
> *


Yeah,we just haven't had a meeting inna few weeks,you gonna join our meeting next weekend? :biggrin: 
You too Marc you're more than welcome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:17 PM~9835574
> *Is there a place in Pueblo to hold the bar-b-que?
> *


at the park :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:26 PM~9835652
> *Rich do you know where any 65 impala frames are ?
> *


I DO


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:04 PM~9835953
> *Yeah,we just haven't had a meeting inna few weeks,you gonna join our meeting next weekend? :biggrin:
> You too Marc you're more than welcome
> *


 All u guys have treated me chingon,but my dream is to be there with a firme ride, and join GOODTIMES if my ride was worthy and it was cool with all of u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 31 2008, 08:25 PM~9836189
> *All u guys have treated me chingon,but my dream is to be there with a firme ride, and join GOODTIMES if my ride was worthy and it was cool with all of u
> *


Of course it's firme with us we haven't seen you inna while and want you to know you're more than welcome homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, *mafioso65*, ROLLERZ96SS
what up *Jose*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jose what it do newphew


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

not much bro u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 31 2008, 08:48 PM~9836505
> *whats up roy
> *


Was GOOD talking to you bro and can't wait to meet you at the meeting,you have alot of Family to meet


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO RYDERS, JUST PASS'N THROUGH REAL QUICK.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9835652
> *Rich do you know where any 65 impala frames are ?
> *


I do, in Chuck's backyard, he has 2 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 08:52 PM~9836566
> *I do, in Chuck's backyard, he has 2 :0
> *


Damn like that?Chuck gotta 65?
Talk some sense into the young sensei Sean :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9836299
> *Of course it's firme with us we haven't seen you inna while and want you to know you're more than welcome homie
> *


Thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey roy thanks it was nice to talk to u too i cant wait to meet the family


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836612
> *Damn like that?Chuck gotta 65?
> Talk some sense into the young sensei Sean :biggrin:
> *


He's had it since he was like 12. He already has it frame off almost. He's dropping off the undercarriage to Crazy cutty when he goes to the Phoenix show.

This is the last year for his truck.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836616
> *Thanks Roy :thumbsup:
> *


No problema dog you've been around more than most members and definately a part of the Good Times Familia in my eyes doggie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

Thought you were *RO*ll'n down here?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 08:56 PM~9836642
> *He's had it since he was like 12. He already has it frame off almost. He's dropping off the undercarriage to Crazy cutty when he goes to the Phoenix show.
> 
> This is the last year for his truck.
> *


Damn just like that,Colorado gonna be a force in the very near future,big ups Chuck


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 09:57 PM~9836661
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> Thought you were ROll'n down here?
> *


cant afford it right now
i will come down next week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836629
> *hey roy thanks it was nice to talk to u too i cant wait to meet the family
> *


No problem dog welcome to the Familia


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 31 2008, 09:02 PM~9836749
> *cant afford it right now
> i will come down next week
> *


******, you know I got you anytime Pimp.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 09:04 PM~9836774
> *******, you know I got you anytime Pimp.
> *


You know he's a baller Kevin better take advantage over it :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 10:04 PM~9836774
> *******, you know I got you anytime Pimp.
> *


its all good, i will be there next week
i want to get some rest and start off the month good tomorrow
i dont want next month to be like this one


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 08:57 PM~9836646
> *No problema dog you've been around more than most members and definately a part of the Good Times Familia in my eyes doggie
> *


Thanks again, Im gonna try my hardest this year to be a member!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 31 2008, 09:09 PM~9836853
> *Thanks again, Im gonna try my hardest this year to be a member!
> *


You aint gotta try dog we already see it's in your Cora


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 31 2008, 09:07 PM~9836820
> *its all good, i will be there next week
> i want to get some rest and start off the month good tomorrow
> i dont want next month to be like this one
> *


It was your 1st month in a new branch homie, don't trip. You made some good progress and are heading in the right direction. Your OD are way down, and that is the ticket to reducing returns homie. This month aughta be a good one for you. Business will be real slow until about March 15th, and then it will sky rocket. There is a lot of seasonality in our industry. You're doing good bRO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 31 2008, 09:12 PM~9836892
> *It was your 1st month in a new branch homie, don't trip. You made some good progress and are heading in the right direction. Your OD are way down, and that is the ticket to reducing returns homie. This month aughta be a good one for you. Business will be real slow until about March 15th, and then it will sky rocket. There is a lot of seasonality in our industry. You're doing good bRO!
> *


What you guys selling?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:13 PM~9836906
> *What you guys selling?
> *


We sell money :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:10 PM~9836872
> *You aint gotta try dog we already see it's in your Cora
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wrinkles


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 PM~9836985
> *What up Wrinkles
> *


get back down there and bring wrinkles with you fucker hahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2008, 09:20 PM~9837002
> *get back down there and bring wrinkles with you fucker hahahahaha
> *


I'm in both places fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 PM~9836985
> *What up Wrinkles
> *


WHATS CRACKIN ROY SEND YOU A PM BUT YOUR INBOX IS FULL :angry: :angry:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey homies ivan was asking for a 65 impala frame for me i need one


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much.So what town are we hanging out in springs or p town.P town is more central place dont you think Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 09:30 PM~9837105
> *WHATS CRACKIN ROY SEND YOU A PM BUT YOUR INBOX IS FULL :angry:  :angry:
> *


Try again homie just emptied it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Vics Mafioso65 is Jose,a new Colorado prospect that lives in Wyoming.
Jose Wrinkles is Victor a founding Colorado Chapter Member


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY MAFIOSO65 CAN'T WAIT TO INTRODUCE MY SELF PERSONALLY HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY FIRMEX ABOUT TIME YOU JOINED US FUCKER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 09:40 PM~9837242
> *HEY MAFIOSO65 CAN'T WAIT TO INTRODUCE MY SELF PERSONALLY HOMIE
> *


I can wait for you.....you're a fucking fool....hey Jose ,in no way shape or form does Ranger Wrinkles sum up the average Good Timer......................































He's above it,definately a solid Member  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 09:43 PM~9837269
> *HEY FIRMEX ABOUT TIME YOU JOINED US FUCKER :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


He hasn't joined yet fucker he's waiting for the right time when he feels he's up to par pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:34 PM~9837154
> *Try again homie just emptied it
> *


Whore :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2008, 09:45 PM~9837308
> *Whore :biggrin:
> *


Nah just shoulda never posted the car the other day,got like 100 PM's


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey wrinkles me too cant wait


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey wrinkles me too cant wait


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey wrinkles me too cant wait


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

o shit sorry guys


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

ivan whats up bro


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:44 PM~9837292
> *He hasn't joined yet fucker he's waiting for the right time when he feels he's up to par pendejo :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD DOGG BUT HE'S BEEN WAITING FOR A LONG TIME I THINK HE'S READY DOGG!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 PM~9837328
> *Nah just shoulda never posted the car the other day,got like 100 PM's
> *


I BET YOU LOOK AT ALL THE OFFERS TO HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS SUP IVAN HOWS THA WEATHER UP THERE YOU SHOOT ANY WILDLIFE YET


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 10:00 PM~9837456
> *I BET YOU LOOK AT ALL THE OFFERS TO HUH! :biggrin:
> *


Just the ones that involve 98 and newer Lincolns :biggrin: 




































jk homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Jose Have a safe trip tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wrinkles tell Mirna to tell Julian when the Meeting is,I think that fucker changed his number or something


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:47 PM~9837328
> *Nah just shoulda never posted the car the other day,got like 100 PM's
> *


Your like me can't decide what you want to do I feel like posting up the elco for sale right about now


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up wrinkles just trying to stay warm its cold ,lots of snow and windy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9837512
> *Your like me can't decide what you want to do I feel like posting up the elco for sale right about now
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,I want a vert bad and I got sight onna few killer deals but o'well what was meant to happen will.
That fucking Elco is turning into a Legend Larry.Out there on the showroom floor with the big Dawgs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 11:03 PM~9837514
> *Whats up wrinkles just trying to stay warm its cold ,lots of snow and windy.
> *


It's pretty decent here it snowed yesterday but by the time I came to work all of it was melted so I can live with that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:05 PM~9837545
> *Yeah,I want a vert bad and I got sight onna few killer deals but o'well what was meant to happen will.
> That fucking Elco is turning into a Legend Larry.Out there on the showroom floor with the big Dawgs
> *


I think if I repaint it I can take it to the next level just unsure I have so much time into it already the thought of doing more just doesn't set well with me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 PM~9837563
> *I think if I repaint it I can take it to the next level just unsure I have so much time into it already the thought of doing more just doesn't set well with me
> *


Especially when you got Love Potion Number 9 sitting right next to it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:08 PM~9837581
> *Especially when you got Love Potion Number 9 sitting right next to it :biggrin:
> *


I'm calling that car STREET FAME I think still undecided


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:10 PM~9837611
> *I'm calling that car STREET FAME I think still undecided
> *


Sounds like you're gonna have a grip in it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:12 PM~9837639
> *Sounds like you're gonna have a grip in it
> *


Honestly besides a chromed out 348 it's pretty much gonna be all stock like it came from the factory but except for polished alluminum trim it'll be all chrome I'll have some wires and pretty basic no lifts or nothing but the car will be touched from the ground up. I'm gonna paint it cherry red with a white top and white fins. the belly will be red but the frame and suspension will be powdercoated black. I want this car to be worth something


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9837502
> *Wrinkles tell Mirna to tell Julian when the Meeting is,I think that fucker changed his number or something
> *


JULIAN WAS AT MY PAD I TOLD HIM AND HE SAID HE WORKS SATURDAYS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 10:20 PM~9837713
> *JULIAN WAS AT MY PAD I TOLD HIM AND HE SAID HE WORKS SATURDAYS
> *


Does he have a number or something?
Damn he work Sundays too?
I heard those fuckers was getting alot of hours
Tell him to shoot me a call when you see him again


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:23 PM~9837759
> *Does he have a number or something?
> Damn he work Sundays too?
> I heard those fuckers was getting alot of  hours
> ...


NAW I DON'T THINK HE WORKS SUNDAYS & ABOUT THAT CALL I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN HIS PHONE GOT DISCONECTED :roflmao: BUT HE CAN USE MY PHONE :biggrin: I'LL TELL MIRNIA 2MARROW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys should just do the meeting via pm :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:28 PM~9837822
> *You guys should just do the meeting via pm :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 10:28 PM~9837811
> *NAW I DON'T THINK HE WORKS SUNDAYS & ABOUT THAT CALL I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN HIS PHONE GOT DISCONECTED  :roflmao: BUT HE CAN USE MY PHONE :biggrin: I'LL TELL MIRNIA 2MARROW
> *


Yeah homie maybe I can cancel the bowling and we can hit something that night,I'd really like Julian to be there....we'll get something going I just gotta see what's best for everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:28 PM~9837822
> *You guys should just do the meeting via pm :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You fool


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:30 PM~9837839
> *Yeah homie maybe I can cancel the bowling and we can hit something that night,I'd really like Julian to be there....we'll get something going I just gotta see what's best for everyone
> *


I THINK HE SAID HE GETS OFF AT 6:00PM BUT WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE I'LL BE THERE DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 10:34 PM~9837879
> *I THINK HE SAID HE GETS OFF AT 6:00PM BUT WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE I'LL BE THERE DOGG :thumbsup:
> *


I know you are homie  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL ITS THAT TIME HOMIES CALLING IT A NITE THA WARDEN (WIFE) TELLING ME LIGHTS OUT  :angry: SEE YOUS LATERS HOMIES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2008, 10:38 PM~9837925
> *WELL ITS THAT TIME HOMIES CALLING IT A NITE THA WARDEN (WIFE) TELLING ME LIGHTS OUT   :angry:  SEE YOUS LATERS HOMIES
> *


 :0 ....tell her we all said *Good *night :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:10 PM~9837611
> *I'm calling that car STREET FAME I think still undecided
> *


I know its what joe wanted to name spinners but showstopper would be a nice name for the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good ridaz?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps!!! So is it Pueblo or C.S.C.? :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado Ryders?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2008, 11:00 AM~9840762
> *Whutz Good Peeps!!! So is it Pueblo or C.S.C.?  :dunno:
> *





i say pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=2&t=389602&st=


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:00 PM~9843450
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=2&t=389602&st=
> *


*VOTE HERE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*One of our famous members Slow Pain stopping by the RO guest book to say what's up.*

*NAME:
SLOWPAIN
E-MAIL ADDY:
[email protected]
Comment:
ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA ..WHAT!! ITS YOUR OG. PIMP BROTHER SLOWPAIN JUST CRUISING BY WIT SOME OF THAT R.O. LOVE.. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY R.O. BROTHERS AND SISTERS 08 WILL BE A SICK YEAR FOR ALL OF US... SLOWPAIN THE O.G. MY NEW CD DROPS IN LATE FEB. 2008 CHE
Other Comments:

Car Club:
ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA
City:
WORLDWIDE PIMPIN* :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes? i tried to call a little bit ago.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 1 2008, 09:30 PM~9845516
> *whats good Fes? i tried to call a little bit ago.
> *


Sorry my phone is completely dead!!! I haven't charged it in 2 days... Itz on the charger right now!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup everyone


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

78 monte whats up primo ?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 30 2008, 10:43 PM~9828145
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice ride


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 09:01 PM~9845734
> *78 monte whats up primo ?
> *


just chillin you just stayin warm


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got done cleaning my brand new Daytons that came in.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anthony thinking of selling my car trailer i might be able to get an enclosed trailer for a good price.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 09:07 PM~9845784
> *Anthony thinking of selling my car trailer i might be able to get an enclosed trailer for a good price.
> *


nice :biggrin: new dees huh 4 the cutty or impala. how much you want 4 her


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

1500 the d's are for the cutlass


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 1 2008, 09:02 PM~9845746
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice ride
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 08:56 PM~9845686
> *wassup everyone
> *


What's good Kev? What a day today, huh. I am kinda tired. I did 4 transactions to that ******* 1. :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:45 PM~9846092
> *What's good Kev? What a day today, huh. I am kinda tired. I did 4 transactions to that ******* 1. :angry:
> *


dam
did you see that email Eric sent me personally?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP PLAYAS........ ROLLERZ FAM, AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 09:48 PM~9846114
> *dam
> did you see that email Eric sent me personally?
> *


About the FV?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 09:52 PM~9846137
> *WHATS UP PLAYAS........ ROLLERZ FAM, AND ALL THE OTHER RIDERS
> *


What's the word, DEAL or NO DEAL? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9846150
> *About the FV?
> *


yep
that shit was


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 09:54 PM~9846155
> *What's the word, DEAL or NO DEAL? :biggrin:
> *


I GOTS TO GET IT WORKED ON IN THE MORNING... BUT YA ILL SELL IT FOR 3000 TO YOU HEFE.........................................LOL
J/K YA WE GOT A DEAL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 09:54 PM~9846155
> *What's the word, DEAL or NO DEAL? :biggrin:
> *


YA GOT A DEAL... IM WORKIN ON IT IN THE MORNING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 09:55 PM~9846161
> *yep
> that shit was
> *


Yeah it was, and you made me proud homie. Thank you!

There were 6 others that got caught with their pants down. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 09:57 PM~9846190
> *YA GOT A DEAL...    IM WORKIN ON IT IN THE MORNING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:57 PM~9846193
> *Yeah it was, and you made me proud homie. Thank you!
> 
> There were 6 others that got caught with their pants down. :angry:
> *


you know i got you bRO
and i got 5 PTP from NSF's tonight


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HOW MUCH LONGER DID YOU ALL STAY THERE AFTER I LEFT...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 10:00 PM~9846212
> *you know i got you bRO
> and i got 5 PTP from NSF's tonight
> *


Damn that's what's up. You gonna have a good month homie.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:01 PM~9846220
> *HOW MUCH LONGER DID YOU ALL STAY THERE AFTER I LEFT...
> *


Let's just say we were still playing after you were done getting your nutt on. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 11:02 PM~9846226
> *Damn that's what's up. You gonna have a good month homie.
> *


hell yeah
i am trying to bonus this month

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 11:01 PM~9846220
> *HOW MUCH LONGER DID YOU ALL STAY THERE AFTER I LEFT...
> *


shit i didn't get back to the springs till 3:00


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 10:03 PM~9846234
> *hell yeah
> i am trying to bonus this month
> 
> ...


Hell yeah cause if you Bonus, I Bonus.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:03 PM~9846233
> *Let's just say we were still playing after you were done getting your nutt on. :cheesy:
> *


SO YOU GUYS PLAYED TILL LIKE 4AM THIS MORNING.......LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9846238
> *shit i didn't get back to the springs till 3:00
> *


That's what happend when you hang out with them *PUEBLO ROLLERZ*. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9846242
> *SO YOU GUYS PLAYED TILL LIKE 4AM THIS MORNING.......LOL
> *


I LEFT HER HOUSE WENT HOME CHANGED THAN WENT TO WORK...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:04 PM~9846242
> *SO YOU GUYS PLAYED TILL LIKE 4AM THIS MORNING.......LOL
> *


No, 2 minutes after you left. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:05 PM~9846254
> *I LEFT HER HOUSE WENT HOME CHANGED THAN WENT TO WORK...
> *


Damn cochino, no shower? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 11:05 PM~9846251
> *That's what happend when you hang out with them PUEBLO ROLLERZ. :biggrin:
> *


yep and still worked open to close today
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:07 PM~9846269
> *Damn cochino, no shower? :dunno:
> *


{BABY WIPES}.............. OLD IRAQ TRICK ------ 
THAN AT LUNCH I SHOWERED... I WAS ALREADY RUNNING LATE THIS MORNING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9846285
> *{BABY WIPES}..............  OLD IRAQ TRICK ------
> THAN AT LUNCH I SHOWERED... I WAS ALREADY RUNNING LATE THIS MORNING
> *


 :uh: :barf: 




JK Pimp!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 10:08 PM~9846279
> *yep and still worked open to close today
> :biggrin:
> *


You coming down next week? You need to hustle that ****** Rob.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9846292
> *:uh:  :barf:
> JK Pimp!
> *


LOL...... I TOOK THE GIRL HOME AND CHUCK TO RALPH HOME...
WOODY WENT WITH HIS HAND HOME... I MEAN HIS BALL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:11 PM~9846300
> *You coming down next week? You need to hustle that ****** Rob.
> *


I HEARD THAT ***** GOT A LIL PEEPEE... LOL... ITS FUNNY CAUSE ALL THE GIRLS HE BEEN WITH TALK SHIT ABOUT HIM...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:11 PM~9846303
> *LOL......    I TOOK THE GIRL HOME AND CHUCK TOOK RALPH HOME...
> WOODY WENT WITH HIS HAND HOME... I MEAN HIS BALL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, *greenmerc77*

What's good Paul?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 11:11 PM~9846300
> *You coming down next week? You need to hustle that ****** Rob.
> *


yeah i will be down there, but he probably wont gamble


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 1 2008, 10:17 PM~9846340
> *yeah i will be down there, but he probably wont gamble
> *


I think he will, and you will have plenty of money to gamble, it lands on our pay day! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, *FIRMEX*

Sup homie.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 11:27 PM~9846398
> *I think he will, and you will have plenty of money to gamble, it lands on our pay day! :biggrin:
> *


  
we will see if he will


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM SEENING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED OR KNOWS SOME INTERESTED
OR SEE WHAT I CAN GET FOR THEM...
NEVER MOUNTED STILL IN THE BOXES... 
THEY DONT MAKE THESE RIMS ANY MORE I GOT THE ONE OF THE LAST SETS, YOU CAN CALL AROUND BUT THEY ARE NO LONGER BEING SOLD ANY WHERE...


.......... DUB MOGUL 22" 5X5 BOLT PATTERN ..........
..........................ASKING $2500 O.B.O. ............................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:40 PM~9846483
> *IM SEENING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED OR KNOWS SOME INTERESTED
> OR SEE WHAT I CAN GET FOR THEM...
> NEVER MOUNTED STILL IN THE BOXES...
> ...


Are these floaters or regular Dubs?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:44 PM~9846512
> *Are these floaters or regular Dubs?
> *


REGULAR DUBS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

quick question homies 78 cutty with rack and 1 pump needs love and runs for 600 bucks should i get it? just when i thought i couldnt find me a low low i found it just needs the cylinders for the rear and already gots the front is it worth it ???? i think i know wat you will say felix :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:14 PM~9846315
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, greenmerc77
> 
> What's good Paul?
> *


What's going on homie.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 2 2008, 04:21 AM~9847708
> *quick question homies 78 cutty with rack and 1 pump needs love and runs for 600 bucks should i get it? just when i thought i couldnt find me a low low i found it just needs the cylinders for the rear and already gots the front is it worth it ???? i think i know wat you will say felix  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds like a good project.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? Hate when I wake up look outside and it's all white!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2008, 07:35 AM~9847916
> *Sounds like a good project.
> *


X 2


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 1 2008, 10:29 PM~9846405
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ96SS, ROLLERZONLY 719, FIRMEX
> 
> Sup homie.
> *


Nothing much homie chillin ,hows the weather up in Pueblo today?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 2 2008, 12:40 AM~9846483
> *IM SEENING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED OR KNOWS SOME INTERESTED
> OR SEE WHAT I CAN GET FOR THEM...
> NEVER MOUNTED STILL IN THE BOXES...
> ...


HEY LANDO WASSUP BRO, THIS IS CHAD, I HAD TO CHANGE MY NAME ON HERE...  BUT HEY MY BOY FELIPE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT THESE FIT...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2008, 09:33 AM~9848086
> *Whutz Good CO? Hate when I wake up look outside and it's all white!!!  :biggrin:
> *




damn that sucks its nice in pueblo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean lets go play some disc, hit me up when you get back into town


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 2 2008, 09:22 AM~9848303
> *X 2
> *



it does but just found out not worth the trouble of doing the work on it when your a baller like me with a budget :roflmao: :roflmao: jk but ya so ima wait to see wat else comes along you know


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm whats up sean?MOSTHATED in p town but no ROLLERZ in sight. :angry: You know GOODTIMES was there.Thanks kiko for the corona.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 2 2008, 06:05 PM~9850651
> *Damm whats up sean?MOSTHATED in p town but no ROLLERZ in sight. :angry:        You know GOODTIMES was there.Thanks kiko for the corona.
> *



were always out somewhere all you gotta do is CALL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:45 PM~9850892
> *wassup chuck
> *


just chillen what r u up to bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:46 PM~9850896
> *just chillen what r u up to bRO
> *


same thing just chillin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:47 PM~9850905
> *same thing just chillin
> *



how is the weather up there


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:48 PM~9850907
> *how is the weather up there
> *


cold and snowing off and on


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup chad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

that sucks kev i think its gonna snow here, whats up funkytown


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 2 2008, 05:05 PM~9850651
> *Damm whats up sean?MOSTHATED in p town but no ROLLERZ in sight. :angry:        You know GOODTIMES was there.Thanks kiko for the corona.
> *


You call me at 11:30pm to tell me you are out in Pueblo. You should have called earlier, and I would have been out there.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 2 2008, 04:05 PM~9850320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have that shit b*RO*ther. I was looking for it on New Years eve, when my BM reminded me that I gave it to you. I was flipping the fuck out, I thought some one stole it.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:33 PM~9851150
> *wassup sean
> *


What's good Kev dawg?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *RO4LIFE 719*, ROLLERZONLY 719

What's cracken ******? Good game today, lucky ass ******.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 2 2008, 07:45 PM~9851183
> *What's good Kev dawg?
> *


not much
how was work?
did you see my NSF?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 2 2008, 07:46 PM~9851188
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's cracken ******? Good game today, lucky ass ******.
> *




just sittin at home, thanks buddy i hope its nice tomorrow for we could ride or disc it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats good co?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:48 PM~9851197
> *not much
> how was work?
> did you see my NSF?
> *


It was slow over there today. But, yeah I saw the money coming in keep it going b*RO*.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 2 2008, 08:01 PM~9851247
> *whats good co?
> *





*RICHIE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2008, 06:49 PM~9851203
> *just sittin at home, thanks buddy i hope its nice tomorrow for we could ride or disc it
> *


Yeah hopefully so.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 2 2008, 08:20 PM~9851317
> *Yeah hopefully so.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 2 2008, 07:14 PM~9851054
> *You call me at 11:30pm to tell me you are out in Pueblo. You should have called earlier, and I would have been out there.
> *


The clubs barely start jumping at that time............


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 2 2008, 08:09 PM~9851559
> *The clubs barely start jumping at that time............
> *


Yeah, but I need time to get ready b*RO*!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn where the hell is everyone?
:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 10:56 PM~9852306
> *Damn where the hell is everyone?
> :dunno:
> *


Partying!!! :biggrin: j/k I have no idea!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2008, 10:59 PM~9852319
> *Partying!!!  :biggrin:  j/k I have no idea!!!
> *


me either
wassup Big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 PM~9852377
> *me either
> wassup Big Fes
> *


Chillin' got a long day tomorrow working on the cutty and ofcourse watchin the Super Bowl and gettin fucked up!!! Whutz good wit you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2008, 11:09 PM~9852390
> *Chillin' got a long day tomorrow working on the cutty and ofcourse watchin the Super Bowl and gettin fucked up!!! Whutz good wit you?
> *


not much just chillin
going to go to a show with my daughter tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 11:25 PM~9852475
> *not much just chillin
> going to go to a show with my daughter tomorrow
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! What kind of show?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2008, 11:42 PM~9852569
> *Thatz whutz up!!! What kind of show?
> *


My Little Pony's Live
i told her i would take her


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERBODY AT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 2 2008, 11:43 PM~9852572
> *My Little Pony's Live
> i told her i would take her
> *


I took my kids today.They liked it.I was fuckin hangin.The weather in Springs sucks......... :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP COLORADO RYDERZ...
GOOD MORNING, I HATE BEING SICK WELL BACK TO SLEEP...
LATERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it is, whut it do!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good big Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 3 2008, 09:24 AM~9853966
> *whats good big Fes?
> *


Shit waiting for a couple of my peeps to get here so we can do the real dirty work!!! Whutz up wit' you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO, WHERE YOU AT? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 3 2008, 11:58 AM~9854981
> *GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO, WHERE YOU AT? :biggrin:
> *


WHAS UP HEFE...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 3 2008, 12:03 PM~9855016
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


What's cracken Big Joe?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 3 2008, 12:03 PM~9855022
> *WHAS UP  HEFE...
> *


What's good my ******?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 3 2008, 12:05 PM~9855037
> *What's good my ******?
> *


SICK AS FUCK... I CRASHED OUT AT LIKE 7PM LAST NIGHT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 3 2008, 01:05 PM~9855030
> *What's cracken Big Joe?
> *


Just getting ready to slam some beer. :biggrin: You doing anything today?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 3 2008, 12:13 PM~9855085
> *Just getting ready to slam some beer. :biggrin: You doing anything today?
> *


Not anything special homie. Just going to go play some disc golf and then watch the game and sip on some coROnas.

I wish it were Denver homie, I would already be faded right now. :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 3 2008, 01:20 PM~9855110
> *Not anything special homie. Just going to go play some disc golf and then watch the game and sip on some coROnas.
> 
> I wish it were Denver homie, I would already be faded right now. :cheesy:
> *


Yea but they need alot of rebuilding to get there.


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

sup homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS,* FIRMEX*
What up* Marcos*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 3 2008, 03:34 PM~9856336
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> What up Marcos
> *


Que onda Roy!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 3 2008, 12:58 PM~9854981
> *GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO, WHERE YOU AT? :biggrin:
> *


sup Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 3 2008, 04:05 PM~9856494
> *Que onda Roy!
> *


Getting my drank on waiting for this game to start :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Que onda Roy ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I didnt even notice FIRMEX typed that before me i must be buzzed already i better get off this computer before i start buying shit.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 3 2008, 04:09 PM~9856505
> *sup Sean
> *


What's good ******, you watching the game, it's about to start. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

We all going down Chuck's if any one wants to join us? I know it's late notice, but we drinking some coROnas, eating hot wings, and eating pizza.

Come on down. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn it's dead tonight


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 3 2008, 07:05 PM~9857351
> *Damn it's dead tonight
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTMFT CO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 3 2008, 10:59 PM~9858732
> *whats up co
> *


sup rich


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 3 2008, 11:06 PM~9858786
> *What's good Colorado????
> *


sup big izzy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 3 2008, 11:09 PM~9858810
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Renzo
how is the weather down there?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 3 2008, 10:07 PM~9858797
> *sup big izzy
> *


Nutin pimpin!! Just thought I'd cruise thru here b4 I laid down for the night. Wuz up wit you?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 3 2008, 11:10 PM~9858818
> *Nutin pimpin!! Just thought I'd cruise thru here b4 I laid down for the night. Wuz up wit you?? :biggrin:
> *


samething bout to crash out soon


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 3 2008, 10:10 PM~9858816
> *sup Renzo
> how is the weather down there?
> *


IT'S COOL DOWN HERE, HOW ABOUT DOWN THERE!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9858842
> *IT'S COOL DOWN HERE, HOW ABOUT DOWN THERE!!!!
> *


it wasn't too bad today, just a little windy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 3 2008, 10:11 PM~9858827
> *samething bout to crash out soon
> *


Cool man. Well I'm gonna go crash!!! Talk to all the Colorado Ryders tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 3 2008, 11:25 PM~9858920
> *Cool man. Well I'm gonna go crash!!! Talk to all the Colorado Ryders tomorrow!!!!
> *


laterz Izzy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up kevin whats new


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 PM~9858931
> *whats up kevin whats new
> *


not shit, about to crash out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up everybody


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2008, 11:43 PM~9859462
> *what up everybody
> *


It's past your bed time ******!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning CO...............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que Paso everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Morning everybody
off to work


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 3 2008, 02:07 PM~9855046
> *SICK AS FUCK...    I CRASHED OUT AT LIKE  7PM  LAST NIGHT
> *


'ol boy done got a hold of some bad pussy..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better watch that shit Lando, gonna fuck around and get that gift that keeps on givin...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































































J/K.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How come nobody posts pics of there rides or any at that fact  I took these just right now :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up everybody??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 10:23 AM~9860850
> *How come nobody posts pics of there rides or any at that fact  I took these just right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you want some crappy pics from my phone here you go!!! Finally took the body off yesterday...
:t







humbsup:
Now the real work starts!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Fe's car!!! The color on the pic came out weird...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 12:19 PM~9861177
> *Fe's car!!! The color on the pic came out weird...
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks like hes got something planned...  i see the pumps are already plumbed different


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

oops, double post :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 11:17 AM~9861165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you doing to it full undercarriage??? I just redid some wiring on mine and took it out on the highway pulled over 90 mph with no problem just put it away right now :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 02:46 PM~9862550
> *what are you doing to it full undercarriage??? I just redid some wiring on mine and took it out on the highway pulled over 90 mph with no problem just put it away right now :biggrin:
> *


Gonna finish stapping the frame and a couple more things, I just wanna take my time with everything this time!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 02:53 PM~9862592
> *Gonna finish stapping the frame and a couple more things, I just wanna take my time with everything this time!!!
> *


You've gone that far a little chrome never hurt nobody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 03:25 PM~9862851
> *You've gone that far a little chrome never hurt nobody
> *


Oh I know believe me, got to keep up wit' da big doggs!!! :biggrin: I got plans!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 03:46 PM~9862963
> *what up fes
> *


Whutz good Chuck? Im just chillin'!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 03:48 PM~9862980
> *Whutz good Chuck? Im just chillin'!!!
> *



same thing sow did everything go yesterday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 03:50 PM~9862994
> *same thing sow did everything go yesterday
> *


We got the frame off, but it took us like 4 hours!!! me, Ty and Chapo pretty much did it!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 03:53 PM~9863016
> *We got the frame off, but it took us like 4 hours!!! me, Ty and Chapo pretty much did it!!!
> *





sounds like alot of work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 03:55 PM~9863028
> *sounds like alot of work
> *


It wasn't a gang of work, but it got frustrating a couple of times and I didn't know g-bodies had that many body mounts!!! or body bushings whatever you wanna call them...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2008, 04:01 PM~9863056
> *It wasn't a gang of work, but it got frustrating a couple of times and I didn't know g-bodies had that many body mounts!!! or body bushings whatever you wanna call them...
> *



thats cool at least its off


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 04:04 PM~9863081
> *thats cool at least its off
> *


Yea definitely!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*what up co?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 09:23 AM~9860850
> *How come nobody posts pics of there rides or any at that fact  I took these just right now :biggrin:
> 
> *


Some people don't like seeing the same cars over and over again on LIL, and then go to a show and see the same cars again. If you have posted them once there is no point in posting them again unless you have done something different to it, at least IMO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 03:47 PM~9863351
> *what up co?
> *


What's good ******, must be nice to have a 4 day weekend, focker!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 4 2008, 05:06 PM~9863513
> *What's good ******, must be nice to have a 4 day weekend, focker!
> *



just chillen it, i just woke up from a nap!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

What's good Traditions KK?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up TP


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9866001
> *what up TP
> *


What's good ******, u still being lazy? What happened to 4:00 today?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9866080
> *What's good ******, u still being lazy? What happened to 4:00 today?
> *



you never called so i figured you were still workin, oh and yeah im bein lazy i took a long ass nap


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866021
> *WHATS UP CO
> *





WHAT UP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*K DAWG*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 06:58 AM~9868349
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


Wuz up Fes!!! What's good Colorado Ryders!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No work today,what up Rockies


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 08:31 AM~9868643
> *No work today,what up Rockies
> *



Wuz up pimpin!!!! How you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 08:56 AM~9868751
> *Wuz up pimpin!!!! How you been?
> *


What up Izzy,been GOOD homie.Ready to get back on those streets.How you and the Ruthless Family been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,I see you guys are famous as always in Off-topic....fucking kids need to be put in thier place..How you been doggie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 09:23 AM~9860850
> *How come nobody posts pics of there rides or any at that fact  I took these just right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sean told me not to


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:01 AM~9869108
> *What up Sean,I see you guys are famous as always in Off-topic....fucking kids need to be put in thier place..How you been doggie?
> *


Yeah tell me about it homie. As soon as I or any ROLLERZ go in there woof tickets are being sold, there is a sell out everytime. I love that shit. They say the same 'ol tired shit too. That's why they all spend their time in off topic, they have no cars, haha.

Half them ******* have ROLLERZ ONLY as their car club or RO, or R NO, stupid ass shit. Them kidz would get dealt with at a show, but they hide behind their screen names, but oh well I guess they are our biggest fans.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:03 AM~9869126
> *Sean told me not to
> *


Focker :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn another nice weekend coming up.Wish the ride was road-worthy.I know everyone is gonna be out this weekend


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:18 AM~9869211
> *Damn another nice weekend coming up.Wish the ride was road-worthy.I know everyone is gonna be out this weekend
> *


Not everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:19 AM~9869218
> *Not everyone
> *


What's wrong with yours?
What up Ray,you gonna be here for the meeting Saturday?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:21 AM~9869229
> *What's wrong with yours?
> What up Ray,you gonna be here for the meeting Saturday?
> *


Need to pull the engine out to get them freeze plugs changed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:22 AM~9869234
> *Need to pull the engine out to get them freeze plugs changed.
> *


Damn gotta pull the whole engine? :0 
That sucks ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 08:55 AM~9868504
> *Wuz up Fes!!! What's good Colorado Ryders!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


On a lil break from work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 AM~9869248
> *On a lil break from work!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Big ups on the progress of the Cutty Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gonna be alot of 80's cruising the Springs soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:26 AM~9869256
> *:0
> Big ups on the progress of the Cutty Fes
> *


Thankz dogg, but im a wayz away!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 AM~9869247
> *Damn gotta pull the whole engine? :0
> That sucks ass
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 10:27 AM~9869267
> *Thankz dogg, but im a wayz away!!!
> *


You're there mentally and in Heart too homie,I know it will be a sick fucker after you're done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:27 AM~9869261
> *Gonna be alot of 80's cruising the Springs soon
> *


Let's hope there is a lot of everything cruising this year :cheesy:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's up Roy? When and where is the meeting. I'm on the wifes phone, that's why it's taking me forever to respond. I've been busy getting the house ready to put on the market. Hit me up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn there's gonna be a grip of Orange rides too,I even been thinking of going an Orange on mine....maybe 2 tone Orange and Yellow so I don't have to do a frame off and some orange guts.....time will tell,gonna be an interesting summer none the less


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:29 AM~9869271
> *You're there mentally and in Heart too homie,I know it will be a sick fucker after you're done
> *


Thankz dogg!!! You know im gonna redo the whole thing since itz in pieces now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:31 AM~9869286
> *Damn there's gonna be a grip of Orange rides too,I even been thinking of going an Orange on mine....maybe 2 tone Orange and Yellow so I don't have to do a frame off and some orange guts.....time will tell,gonna be an interesting summer none the less
> *


Yea your right, Fe, Julian, me and if you do yours!!! I can't remember anyone else!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Feb 5 2008, 10:30 AM~9869282
> *What's up Roy? When and where is the meeting. I'm on the wifes phone, that's why it's taking me forever to respond. I've been busy getting the house ready to put on the market. Hit me up.
> *


Saturday @1200 noon at Brunswick,shirt,sweater,chains,hats,or whatever order is going in so bring money if you want something.....brb gotta drop off the son @ school....damn delays


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:31 AM~9869286
> *Damn there's gonna be a grip of Orange rides too,I even been thinking of going an Orange on mine....maybe 2 tone Orange and Yellow so I don't have to do a frame off and some orange guts.....time will tell,gonna be an interesting summer none the less
> *


I hope I sell mine before i have to do a frame off, but if I don't sell it, I am thinking magenta or possibly some shade of purple.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 11:45 AM~9869389
> *I hope I sell mine before i have to do a frame off, but if I don't sell it, I am thinking magenta or possibly some shade of purple.
> *


magenta is tight!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:33 AM~9869311
> *Saturday @1200 noon at Brunswick,shirt,sweater,chains,hats,or whatever order is going in so bring money if you want something.....brb gotta drop off the son @ school....damn delays
> *


I'll be there :0 














JK :biggrin: 

We are having ours on Sunday at 1:00. Too bad we couldn't have coordinated that and met up afterwords for some bowling, laser tag or something.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 10:47 AM~9869397
> *magenta is tight!!!
> *


Thank you, I'm glad to see another MAN likes magenta. Everone hates on that color, and I think it's sick as fuck.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 11:49 AM~9869405
> *Thank you, I'm glad to see another MAN likes magenta. Everone hates on that color, and I think it's sick as fuck.
> *


x2 they love to hate on that color!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 10:50 AM~9869413
> *x2 they love to hate on that color!!!
> *


What color are you paintin the cutty homie? Or did I miss that some where?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony Y Marcos


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:25 AM~9869606
> *What up Tony Y Marcos
> *


WHAT UP BRO ?I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE IN A WHILE..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 4 2008, 05:05 PM~9863500
> *Some people don't like seeing the same cars over and over again on LIL, and then go to a show and see the same cars again. If you have posted them once there is no point in posting them again unless you have done something different to it, at least IMO.
> *


I've never really seen your car only that half a pic you posted when you first got it so don't be scarred and post more :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2008, 11:29 AM~9869624
> *I've never really seen your car only that half a pic you posted when you first got it so don't be scarred and post more :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I second that....so post up undercarriage,guts,engine bay and side shots :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Felix how much does it cost for a pipe-bender?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 12:31 PM~9869633
> *I second that....so post up undercarriage,guts,engine bay and side shots :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:35 AM~9869648
> *Hey Felix how much does it cost for a pipe-bender?
> *


For a good one, they run around two bills or more.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 5 2008, 11:35 AM~9869651
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 5 2008, 11:36 AM~9869655
> *For a good one, they run around two bills or more.
> *


Damn you wanna rent yours out ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:25 AM~9869606
> *What up Tony Y Marcos
> *


Whats up Roy !


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:37 AM~9869660
> *Damn you wanna rent yours out ?
> *


I got ya homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 AM~9869248
> *On a lil break from work!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Fesor!!! Hey man big ups to you on the progress of your ride homie!!!! I know you say it's a ways off but you're doing it!!! And you're doin it right homie. It's always good to see my Boricua's gettin shit done. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Boricua's stand up!!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:37 AM~9869660
> *Damn you wanna rent yours out ?
> *


THEY RENT 4 $100.00 FOR UP TO 4 HOURS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 5 2008, 11:39 AM~9869674
> *I got ya homie
> *


You use the compressed fittings still or did you buy a flaring tool?
I'm trying to get my shit hardlined by Cinco so I can at least look *half* as decent as Sean in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 5 2008, 11:40 AM~9869690
> *THEY RENT 4    $100.00 FOR UP TO 4 HOURS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



J/K ..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 5 2008, 11:40 AM~9869690
> *THEY RENT 4    $100.00 FOR UP TO 4 HOURS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :loco:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

FE, U GONNA HAVE SOME HOTWINGS AND CORONAS 4 THA MEETING? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:03 AM~9868793
> *What up Izzy,been GOOD homie.Ready to get back on those streets.How you and the Ruthless Family been homie?
> *



Ruthless is doin good homie!!! Just tryin to get ready for the season. Tryin to do it big like the rest of you guys on here!!! I see some pretty dope ass rides on here. Can't wait to see yours bro.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 11:45 AM~9869717
> *Ruthless is doin good homie!!! Just tryin to get ready for the season. Tryin to do it big like the rest of you guys on here!!! I see some pretty dope ass rides on here. Can't wait to see yours bro.
> *



WHAT UP RUTHLESS??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 11:45 AM~9869717
> *Ruthless is doin good homie!!! Just tryin to get ready for the season. Tryin to do it big like the rest of you guys on here!!! I see some pretty dope ass rides on here. Can't wait to see yours bro.
> *


That's Good to hear homie,can't wait to kick it with you guys.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Switchmaster :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 5 2008, 11:46 AM~9869724
> *WHAT UP RUTHLESS??
> *


What's goin on BRO! How you been homie???


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 11:58 AM~9869791
> *What's goin on BRO! How you been homie???
> *


JUST BEEN CHILLN..


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:56 AM~9869775
> *That's Good to hear homie,can't wait to kick it with you guys.
> *


You know it. We definitely gotta get all these car clubs together and do a picnic, cruise, or something. Show everybody what these C.S. car clubs are about!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 5 2008, 12:00 PM~9869800
> *JUST BEEN CHILLN..
> *


Cool homie!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Feb 5 2008, 11:41 AM~9869692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 5 2008, 12:06 PM~9869844
> *I have a flaring tool homie
> I thought you were making tamales.
> Wassup bitch. :biggrin:
> *


i already made them :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 5 2008, 12:06 PM~9869844
> *I have a flaring tool homie
> I thought you were making tamales.
> Wassup bitch. :biggrin:
> *


How's the Regal coming along homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 12:08 PM~9869860
> *What up Paulito
> *


What's going on Roy, I'm just chilling here at work, thinking about going home.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 5 2008, 12:11 PM~9869877
> *What's going on Roy, I'm just chilling here at work, thinking about going home.
> *


Right on homie,I'm just sitting here on this crappy ass day getting my Lay It Low on :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

YOU WORKING ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZ_47, FIRMEX, WRINKLES, boriqua9279, *meat*
What up Homie :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 12:20 PM~9869929
> *YOU WORKING ROY
> *


Nah homie too cold out :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 12:21 PM~9869934
> *Nah homie too cold out :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IAM OFF FOR THA DAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 12:24 PM~9869946
> *SHIT IAM OFF FOR THA DAY :biggrin:
> *


What you doing?
Cruising the Baby Linc?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 12:30 PM~9869978
> *What you doing?
> Cruising the Baby Linc?
> *


NAW I WISH ABOUT 2 DRINK SOME PISTOS :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Wrinkles :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's up Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 12:32 PM~9869994
> *NAW I WISH ABOUT 2 DRINK SOME PISTOS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Borracho


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm getting ready to sled down my backyard hill


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 5 2008, 12:33 PM~9869997
> *Whats going on Wrinkles :wave:
> *


WHATS UP PALITO YOU STILL ON POST WORKING


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta get my ass back to work!! Talk to you guys later :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 12:36 PM~9870019
> *WHATS UP PALITO YOU STILL ON POST WORKING
> *


Hell yeah, you didnt tell me I could go home. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 5 2008, 12:39 PM~9870041
> *Hell yeah, you didnt tell me I could go home.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE DISMISS FOR TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 12:44 PM~9870071
> *YOU ARE DISMISS FOR TODAY :biggrin:
> *


Told you he was a LT Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This weather sucks ....Imma go do a Sled-by on your ass Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 12:50 PM~9870109
> *This weather sucks ....Imma go do a Sled-by on your ass Wrinkles :biggrin:
> *


COME OVER AND DRINK SOME PISTOS WITH ME I'LL EVEN PUT THA FIREPLACE ON FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2008, 01:02 PM~9870176
> *COME OVER AND DRINK SOME PISTOS WITH ME I'LL EVEN PUT THA FIREPLACE ON FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


I'm on my way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 01:11 PM~9870243
> *I'm on my way
> *


Let me get my sled ready....hopefully it's all downhill :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 01:11 PM~9870243
> *I'm on my way
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS DON'T BE PLAYING WIYH MY EMOTIONS I'LL BE WAITING DOGG


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOW HAVE THINGS BEEN


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 01:47 PM~9870086
> *What up Jr
> *


Just drinking a beer.Just got done watching a movie with the kids.So whats the good word of the day?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

sup homies


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 08:12 PM~9872691
> *whats up Colorado :wave:
> *


Whats been going on????????????


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 5 2008, 07:21 PM~9872765
> *Whats been going on????????????
> *


not much homie just drinking a beer and a little sad after seeing this :angry: 
do you got any books to read? :tears: 
http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up roy and wrinkles i had to fucking work today and i hurt my damn back i must be getting old. Whats up to the rest of the colorado riders.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:23 PM~9873293
> *not much homie just drinking a beer and a little sad after seeing this  :angry:
> do you got any books to read? :tears:
> http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm
> *


Its about time..............


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 5 2008, 08:28 PM~9873352
> *Its about time..............
> *


but I can't read, turn pages and drink at the same time :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up RO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 08:52 PM~9873648
> *What's good Colorado?
> *


drinking a beer and tring to get some post count :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 08:52 PM~9873650
> *whats up RO
> *


Chill'n homie, you bored with off topic? Thanx for the love on the 300 by the way.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, lfted84, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

What's good my ******?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 08:53 PM~9873675
> *drinking a beer and tring to get some post count :biggrin:
> *


Mine never goes up, I don't know why. I have had the same post count even after about 20 post, I dunno WTF?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 08:54 PM~9873686
> *Chill'n homie, you bored with off topic? Thanx for the love on the 300 by the way.
> *


like I said not my style of car (newer cars) but it is a bad fuckn car tell me when I lie :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 08:57 PM~9873708
> *Mine never goes up, I don't know why. I have had the same post count even after about 20 post, I dunno WTF?
> *


mine does :cheesy: 
and I see that you'r don't thats fucked up but not like you need anymore did you see my post count I'm a joke in off topic because of it :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:02 PM~9873773
> *mine does :cheesy:
> and I see that you'r don't thats fucked up but not like you need anymore did you see my post count I'm a joke in off topic because of it :angry:
> *


Fuck them faggets!


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

DAMN PLACE IS LOADED :thumbsup: SUP HOMIES SUP RO PEEPS WATS CRACKING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:02 PM~9873773
> *mine does :cheesy:
> and I see that you'r don't thats fucked up but not like you need anymore did you see my post count I'm a joke in off topic because of it :angry:
> *


Repost


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 PM~9873985
> *DAMN PLACE IS LOADED  :thumbsup: SUP HOMIES SUP RO PEEPS WATS CRACKING
> *


Nah this ain't loaded homie, 13 is loaded!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:55 PM~9873694
> *THUGG PASSION, lfted84, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good my ******?
> *


whats up bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Kev that Rivi is down to 6500 OBO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean and kevin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 Members: THUGG PASSION, lilnasty_719, ROLLERZONLY 719, *PROPER DOS*, LowLowDoll


Sup homie?


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:23 PM~9874009
> *Nah this ain't loaded homie, 13 is loaded!
> *


i know  i was just joshing you :roflmao: that was messed up at the shop today huh i wanted to spray him :machinegun: jp hes the king of shit talking


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9874026
> *What up Sean and kevin
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9874033
> *i know    i was just joshing you  :roflmao: that was messed up at the shop today huh i wanted to spray him  :machinegun: jp hes the king of shit talking
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9874033
> *i know    i was just joshing you  :roflmao: that was messed up at the shop today huh i wanted to spray him  :machinegun: jp hes the king of shit talking
> *


sounds like the shop is the place to be :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 PM~9874026
> *What up Sean and kevin
> *


wassup ROy


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:26 PM~9874051
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



ya but shit bro it was coo meeting you felt like i met a celeb :roflmao: :worship: but na for realz big homie gots respect for ya and fe and the rest of ro bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:27 PM~9874060
> *sounds like the shop is the place to be :0
> *


Need to get Cipie in there spraying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:28 PM~9874068
> *ya but shit bro it was coo meeting you felt like i met a celeb  :roflmao:  :worship: but na for realz big homie gots respect for ya and fe and the rest of ro bro
> *


Damn a fan club :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:27 PM~9874060
> *sounds like the shop is the place to be :0
> *


I just went over there to drop my truck off, and all these ******* over there hanging out eating big ass burritos, and didn't even buy me one when they knew I was on my way. :angry: But it's all good I wasn't hungry N E wayz. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:29 PM~9874085
> *Damn a fan club :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:29 PM~9874088
> *I just went over there to drop my truck off, and all these ******* over there hanging out eating big ass burritos, and didn't even buy me one when they knew I was on my way. :angry:  But it's all good I wasn't hungry N E wayz. :biggrin:
> *


sounds like torture


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:29 PM~9874085
> *Damn a fan club :0  :biggrin:
> *



CALLED RESPECT FOR THE GREAT ONES! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up every body


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:28 PM~9874068
> *ya but shit bro it was coo meeting you felt like i met a celeb  :roflmao:  :worship: but na for realz big homie gots respect for ya and fe and the rest of RO bro
> *


Thanks little big homie  It was cool meeting you too. You good peeps.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:19 PM~9873945
> *Fuck them faggets!
> *


in off topic? :yes: 
and if you are talking about them there is a few cool people in there like me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:30 PM~9874108
> *CALLED RESPECT FOR THE GREAT ONES!  :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool homie,Glad you got someone to look up to


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:30 PM~9874108
> *CALLED RESPECT FOR THE GREAT ONES!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:30 PM~9874106
> *sounds like torture
> *




ya even for me im the fat one and didnt gets one :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874113
> *whats up every body
> *


What up Big *TKK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874119
> *in off topic? :yes:
> and if you are talking about them there is a few cool people in there like me :biggrin:
> *


They should change it from OFF TOPIC to RO TOPIC. :angry:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874118
> *Thanks little big homie   It was cool meeting you too. You good peeps.
> *



thanks bro


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:32 PM~9874143
> *What up Big TKK
> *


just chillen this job is kicking my ass


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:32 PM~9874143
> *What up Big <span style='color:blue'>X2*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874121
> *That's cool homie,Glad you got someone to look up to
> *


I look up to Big *legend* in the making :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874156
> *X2
> *


 x3


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:34 PM~9874156
> *X2
> *


whats up sean how are things


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874121
> *That's cool homie,Glad you got someone to look up to
> *


I look up to you! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874164
> *whats up sean how are things
> *


Good homie, you making more ferria at least?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874166
> *I look up to you! :biggrin:
> *


That's only cause I'm 5" taller than you :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:34 PM~9874163
> *x3
> *


whats up homie i miss the shop but not gone for long


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:35 PM~9874185
> *That's only cause I'm 5" taller than you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9874162
> *Big legend in the making :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:35 PM~9874183
> *Good homie, you making more ferria at least?
> *


yea and geting my own place in a couple of weeks so when i move in it on PARTY OVER HERE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:35 PM~9874185
> *That's only cause I'm 5" taller than you :biggrin:
> *


Let's say 3" instead. :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:35 PM~9874187
> *whats up homie i miss the shop but not gone for long
> *


i know huh you needs to come visit us bro lmao


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:37 PM~9874212
> *i know huh you needs to come visit us bro lmao
> *


ITS HARD WITH MY HOURS FROM 6 TO 4 30


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:37 PM~9874208
> *Let's say 3" instead. :biggrin:
> *


That'll work


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:31 PM~9874113
> *whats up every body
> *


wassup Rich


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:37 PM~9874204
> *yea and geting my own place in a couple of weeks so when i move in it on PARTY OVER HERE
> *




DATS WATS UP :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:37 PM~9874204
> *yea and geting my own place in a couple of weeks so when i move in it on PARTY OVER HERE
> *


Oh you done fucked up now Pimp..............................................


TRADITIONS</span> HOUSE.

But I won't tell no else though............................ :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:38 PM~9874224
> *wassup Rich
> *


WHATS UP KEV WHEN IS THAT SET UP FOR


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:39 PM~9874231
> *Oh you done fucked up now Pimp..............................................
> TRADITIONS</span> HOUSE.
> 
> ...


THATS OK THAN I WILL HAVE A MESS TO CLEAN UP


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:39 PM~9874231
> *Oh you done fucked up now Pimp..............................................
> TRADITIONS</span> HOUSE.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

BUT CANT WAKE THE KIDS THO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:40 PM~9874238
> *THATS OK THAN I WILL HAVE A MESS TO CLEAN UP
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:39 PM~9874232
> *WHATS UP KEV WHEN IS THAT SET UP FOR
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:42 PM~9874258
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


I WONT DO THAT AGIAN DAMM THAT WAS HARSH


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:39 PM~9874232
> *WHATS UP KEV WHEN IS THAT SET UP FOR
> *


lets do it saturday i am off the whole day


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9874272
> *I WONT DO THAT AGIAN DAMM THAT WAS HARSH
> *


It was even harsher to clean it up. :twak:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9874280
> *lets do it saturday i am off the whole day
> *


COOL I JUST DIDNT KNOW


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:42 PM~9874258
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: this will be richie > :buttkick: :twak: beating everyones asss if the kids wake up 


oh ya sean isnt thugg passion in lowrider magazine?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9874280
> *lets do it saturday i am off the whole day
> *


Thought you were working #103 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:44 PM~9874286
> *COOL I JUST DIDNT KNOW
> *


yeah set it up for saturday for me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:44 PM~9874288
> *:roflmao:  this will be richie > :buttkick:  :twak: beating everyones asss if the kids wake up
> oh ya sean isnt thugg passion in lowrider magazine?
> *


I dunno, I never seen it in there. :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

OH SHIT I FORGOT THE MONTE GOES IN MONDAY FOR INTERIOR


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:45 PM~9874293
> *Thought you were working #103  :biggrin:
> *


Doh!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9874306
> *I dunno, I never seen it in there. :dunno:
> *


Just came out like 2-3 months ago.the RO edition  
Baller


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:33 PM~9874145
> *They should change it from OFF TOPIC to RO TOPIC. :angry:
> *


but I'm not RO would I still be welcome in there :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:45 PM~9874304
> *yeah set it up for saturday for me
> *


COOL HOMIE I GOT YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9874316
> *Doh!!!
> *


JK :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9874306
> *I dunno, I never seen it in there. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: my bad i coullda swore i heard about it being up in it when i lived in new mexico well i wanna see pics of that bad boy post up homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9874320
> *Just came out like 2-3 months ago.the RO edition
> Baller
> *


I was being a smart ass. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:47 PM~9874328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: my bad i coullda swore i heard about it being up in it when i lived in new mexico well i wanna see pics of that bad boy post up homie
> *


GOOD luck that fool don't wanna post ant pics :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:47 PM~9874325
> *JK :biggrin:
> *


shit if i got too, then i will
you how i do
:biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:48 PM~9874336
> *I was being a smart ass. :biggrin:
> *


so it is 
:roflmao: :roflmao: got me!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9874321
> *but I'm not RO would I still be welcome in there :0
> *


Of course you would cause we like you. :biggrin: I just said that cause all they do is talk about ROLLERZONLY in there, bunch of hating ass bastards. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:48 PM~9874346
> *GOOD luck that fool don't wanna post ant pics :angry:
> *


It's rough  JK :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9874320
> *Just came out like 2-3 months ago.the RO edition
> Baller
> *


scan and post it Roy if you got it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:49 PM~9874354
> *so it is
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: got me!
> *


  But it wasn't mine at the time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The magazine or pics I've seen don't show the Undies and Guts


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9874382
> *  But it wasn't mine at the time.
> *




AH :biggrin: BUT SHIT WHEN YOU HOMIES GO CRUIZIN UP HERE IN SPRINGS YOU KNOW YOU AND FE CANT FORGETS BOUTS THE WHITE CHICANO :biggrin: I WANNA ROLL WIT THE BIG DOGGS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:49 PM~9874356
> *Of course you would cause we like you. :biggrin:  I just said that cause all they do is talk about ROLLERZONLY in there, bunch of hating ass bastards. :angry:
> *


  RO is good people and about them being haters :yessad: thats what what they were brought up to do


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9874383
> *The magazine or pics I've seen don't show the Undies and Guts
> *


I have never even seen the undies, I put that on RO. When I got it the batteries were dead so I could not lift it up. It's been too cold to charge the batteries and clean the undies to take pics.

The interior is an ugly ass 2 tone olive green. :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 09:50 PM~9874375
> *scan and post it Roy if you got it :biggrin:
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 09:53 PM~9874404
> *AH  :biggrin: BUT SHIT WHEN YOU HOMIES GO CRUIZIN UP HERE IN SPRINGS YOU KNOW YOU AND FE CANT FORGETS BOUTS THE WHITE CHICANO  :biggrin: I WANNA ROLL WIT THE BIG DOGGS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*RO*y? JK :biggrin:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:55 PM~9874433
> *ROy? JK :biggrin:
> *




????  IM SLOW :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 09:55 PM~9874433
> *ROy? JK :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

DAMN DAT RIDE IS BAD ASS HOMIE BUT WHY DID HE SELL IT IF ITS A DEDICATION TO HIS FATHER ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:54 PM~9874427
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:00 PM~9874498
> *DAMN DAT RIDE IS BAD ASS HOMIE BUT WHY DID HE SELL IT IF ITS A DEDICATION TO HIS FATHER ?
> *


Something personal.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy and all the colorado riders


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:03 PM~9874526
> *Something personal.
> *



K I UNDERSTAND NO DISRESPECT :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:54 PM~9874427
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html
> *


I was EDIT owned


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm out homies, good night!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 11:04 PM~9874543
> *I'm out homies, good night!
> *


laterz bRO


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 PM~9874543
> *I'm out homies, good night!
> *



NIGHT HOMIE LOVE PEACE AND CHICKEN GREASE :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 PM~9874543
> *I'm out homies, good night!
> *


good night homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 PM~9874538
> *whats up roy  and all the colorado riders
> *


What up Jose


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm out too,gotta wake up and work in that shitty weather.Take car CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 PM~9874538
> *whats up roy  and all the colorado riders
> *


not much jose just drinking a beer by the way my name is chris what you up to :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 11:09 PM~9874597
> *I'm out too,gotta wake up and work in that shitty weather.Take car CO
> *


laterz bro


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'M OUT
:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:09 PM~9874597
> *I'm out too,gotta wake up and work in that shitty weather.Take car CO
> *


thanks for the link homie and have good one


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 5 2008, 11:11 PM~9874615
> *not much jose just drinking a beer by the way my name is chris what you up to :biggrin:
> *


whats up chris just having a corona bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Feb 5 2008, 10:11 PM~9874625
> *I'M OUT
> :wave:
> *


laters homie :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 5 2008, 10:13 PM~9874643
> *whats up chris just having a corona bro
> *


not much just getting ready to go back to off topic (home) and finish up a few bud lights I have :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ ???? ITS TIME 2 WAKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!! How is everybody?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!! How is everybody?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 5 2008, 11:52 AM~9869426
> *What color are you paintin the cutty homie? Or did I miss that some where?
> *


Close to the same color!!! I like the color!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 5 2008, 12:40 PM~9869689
> *What up Fesor!!! Hey man big ups to you on the progress of your ride homie!!!! I know you say it's a ways off but you're doing it!!! And you're doin it right homie. It's always good to see my Boricua's gettin shit done. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Boricua's stand up!!!!
> *


Thankz dogg!!! you know we gonna do the damn thing this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2008, 11:25 AM~9877710
> *Thankz dogg!!! you know we gonna do the damn thing this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!!! Can't wait to see some of these rides this year!!! Colorado Springs, doin big things this year.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 6 2008, 01:45 PM~9878146
> *Hell yeah!!! Can't wait to see some of these rides this year!!! Colorado Springs, doin big things this year.
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey whats up, I'm actually searching around looking to get into lowriders and Im moving to Pueblo soon, was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers. My girl wants something sexy and I know some about cars but not much to get it going. I noticed this Colorado forum and thought I would check it out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 06:31 PM~9880457
> *Hey whats up, I'm actually searching around looking to get into lowriders and Im moving to Pueblo soon, was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers. My girl wants something sexy and I know some about cars but not much to get it going. I noticed this Colorado forum and thought I would check it out.
> *


How much money you looking to spend,and I don't think anythings sexier than a classic Impala....well besides a topless classic Impala :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Well we both are investing and it will be quite a bit. We both make good cash so we are lookin around now. I move her out with me in June so we will get more serious than but I thought I would start now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No better place to start than Pueblo and Southern Colorado,Lowriding is on the rise and the Lifestyle is making a strong comeback with all the clubs that are putting 110% into it.You can spend anywhere from $1000-$100,000 on a vehicle depending on what you want and what you wanna do with it.
We are here for all Ridaz out there and you came to the right place.Do you want a project or done car?
A show or street car?
Bagged or Lifted(hydros)?
There are so many key factors in getting into this lifestyle.
My suggestions join a club that best fits your style and type of people you would like to be around,then go from there.Good clubs have plenty of resources and means to do work,or acquire whatever they need for rides.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Marcos


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:42 PM~9880551
> *No better place to start than Pueblo and Southern Colorado,Lowriding is on the rise and the Lifestyle is making a strong comeback with all the clubs that are putting 110% into it.You can spend anywhere from $1000-$100,000 on a vehicle depending on what you want and what you wanna do with it.
> We are here for all Ridaz out there and you came to the right place.Do you want a project or done car?
> A show or street car?
> ...


Well it kinda is hard sometime especially findin a club that doesn't mind women! My girl and me been doin the damn thang for aminute now and most guys get offend when they see ladies doin it up. I like to design and I would want to start from scratch, her on the other hand is my model. She does the photo shoots and various thangs like that. I would rather start from the ground up and take my time to make it sexy and unique.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WE POPP'N CHAMPAGNE LIKE WE WON A CHAMPIONSHIP GAME................

What up ROLLERZONLY Mafia What!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *LowLowDoll, PROPER DOS*

What up LowLowDoll, welcome to Pueblo. :biggrin: 

What's good *RO*y dawg!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:56 PM~9880668
> *WE POPP'N CHAMPAGNE LIKE WE WON A CHAMPIONSHIP GAME................
> 
> What up ROLLERZONLY Mafia What!
> *




*
TTMFT*


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:58 PM~9880675
> *THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, PROPER DOS
> 
> What up LowLowDoll, welcome to Pueblo. :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks, lookin forward to gettin out there and doin the damn thang!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 06:46 PM~9880581
> *Well it kinda is hard sometime especially findin a club that doesn't mind women! My girl and me been doin the damn thang for aminute now and most guys get offend when they see ladies doin it up. I like to design and I would want to start from scratch, her on the other hand is my model. She does the photo shoots and various thangs like that. I would rather start from the ground up and take my time to make it sexy and unique.
> *


There are plenty of clubs that don't mind women,Mine for instance has no discrimination,and becoming a member does not just involve the car,but how you present yourself and display yourself while representing the club.
As for taking your time,I'm sure that's what most clubs would prefer is for someone to take thier time and come out with a great product of art in the end.
There are some clubs however that just would like bigger populations and thier regulations and rules are relaxed compared to some of the prominent clubs,such as Rollerz Only, Most Hated,and Mine(Goodtimes).....o'ya and *RICH*)  
We all believe in Quality over quantity and Good values and unity among clubs.You can always become a member in most clubs, but it's earning that plaque that really counts.......
Anyways I'm Roy the President from Goodtimes CC Colorado,nice to meet you.
If I can do anything to help with resources gimme a hollar


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2008, 06:58 PM~9880681
> *
> TTMFT
> *


What's good ******?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 06:58 PM~9880675
> *THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, PROPER DOS
> 
> What up LowLowDoll, welcome to Pueblo. :biggrin:
> ...


What up Doggie,I'm inna Good mood ....might be getting a Vette engine this week :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 06:59 PM~9880686
> *There are plenty of clubs that don't mind women,Mine for instance has no discrimination,and becoming a member does not just involve the car,but how you present yourself and display yourself while representing the club.
> As for taking your time,I'm sure that's what most clubs would prefer is for someone to take thier time and come out with a great product of art in the end.
> There are some clubs however that just would like bigger populations and thier regulations and rules are relaxed compared to some of the prominent clubs,such as Rollerz Only, Most Hated,and Mine(Goodtimes).....o'ya and RICH)
> ...


Recruiting like a mother fucker, haha That's what's up.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:59 PM~9880691
> *What's good ******?
> *



GOIN TO CHURCH IT IS ASH WED BUDDY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:00 PM~9880700
> *What up Doggie,I'm inna Good mood ....might be getting a Vette engine this week :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

That would be sick, congratulations homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9880707
> *GOIN TO CHURCH IT IS ASH WED BUDDY
> *


I thought it was just hang-over day after Fat Tuesday? :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9880707
> *GOIN TO CHURCH IT IS ASH WED BUDDY
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Good thing I'm not Catholic. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:59 PM~9880686
> *There are plenty of clubs that don't mind women,Mine for instance has no discrimination,and becoming a member does not just involve the car,but how you present yourself and display yourself while representing the club.
> As for taking your time,I'm sure that's what most clubs would prefer is for someone to take thier time and come out with a great product of art in the end.
> There are some clubs however that just would like bigger populations and thier regulations and rules are relaxed compared to some of the prominent clubs,such as Rollerz Only, Most Hated,and Mine(Goodtimes).....o'ya and RICH)
> ...


Well I used to do the whole euro thing when I lived in Pueblo before and invested alot of money and time to a worthless car club so now I am looking into more sexy rides and with my lady modeling, we can make any car look good! Like I said I'm movin out there in a couple of weeks than movin her this summer. We got money to invest just dont want to rush it and as for representation we both are the same. We come to impress, to leave everyone wondering how anyone got us by their sides because as we see it, we are a representation of the people we are rollin with. Nothin sexier than a hot car and a hot lady!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:02 PM~9880716
> *:0
> 
> That would be sick, congratulations homie.
> *


Homie Marc hooked me up....got 2 on the line I'm sure I'll get 1 of em...thanks for the congrats dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:03 PM~9880730
> *Well I used to do the whole euro thing when I lived in Pueblo before and invested alot of money and time to a worthless car club so now I am looking into more sexy rides and with my lady modeling, we can make any car look good! Like I said I'm movin out there in a couple of weeks than movin her this summer. We got money to invest just dont want to rush it and as for representation we both are the same. We come to impress, to leave everyone wondering how anyone got us by their sides because as we see it, we are a representation of the people we are rollin with. Nothin sexier than a hot car and a hot lady!
> *


I hear ya on that :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9880741
> *Homie Marc hooked me up....got 2 on the line I'm sure I'll get 1 of em...thanks for the congrats dog
> *


Any one looking for a chevy 350 let me Know, it runs great. The only reason I am selling it is to buy a vette motor to keep up with *RO*y.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:07 PM~9880763
> *Any one looking for a chevy 350 let me Know, it runs great. The only reason I am selling it is to buy a vette motor to keep up with ROy.
> *


Bastard :angry: 












jk :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:06 PM~9880756
> *I hear ya on that :biggrin:
> *


Yea and with my lady, she makes it *HOT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:08 PM~9880775
> *Yea and with my lady, she makes it HOT
> *


 :0 
Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:06 PM~9880756
> *I hear ya on that :biggrin:
> *


Yea and with my lady, she makes it *HOT*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:09 PM~9880782
> *:0
> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


CO SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Our motto is you brag about it you back it up.....right Sean


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:09 PM~9880782
> *:0
> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


What?! Lemme upload my most recent one from her...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:11 PM~9880801
> *What?! Lemme upload my most recent one from her...
> *


 :0 

















:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is my new anthem................................................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r8vD4ifyhA


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:11 PM~9880797
> *Our motto is you brag about it you back it up.....right Sean
> *


Aight, I gotcha...I'm uploading my newest ones.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:11 PM~9880797
> *Our motto is you brag about it you back it up.....right Sean
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:13 PM~9880823
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


She'd prolly kick my ass for this one but its my fav...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, j63impala, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

What's good TRADITIONS?


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:07 PM~9880763
> *Any one looking for a chevy 350 let me Know, it runs great. The only reason I am selling it is to buy a vette motor to keep up with ROy.
> *




how much you lookin to get for it bro...PM me..


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9880866
> *PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, j63impala, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> What's good TRADITIONS?
> *


whats up homie just kicking back


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:17 PM~9880857
> *She'd prolly kick my ass for this one but its my fav...
> 
> 
> *


Use the 4th box down on Photobucket.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you get the pic to show?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Feb 6 2008, 07:18 PM~9880869
> *how much you lookin to get for it bro...PM me..
> *


I'm not selling it homie, I was just fucking with *RO*y.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:19 PM~9880883
> *Use the 4th box down on Photobucket.
> *


Yeah I don't see anything :dunno:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9880883
> *Use the 4th box down on Photobucket.
> *


No doubt...Thank you..
Here you go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:19 PM~9880886
> *How do you get the pic to show?
> *


Copy and paste the info on the last box.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9880883
> *Use the 4th box down on Photobucket.
> *


No doubt...Thank you..
Here you go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 07:18 PM~9880873
> *whats up homie just kicking back
> *


Getting my daily dose of LIL :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:22 PM~9880919
> *Getting my daily dose of LIL :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:22 PM~9880912
> *No doubt...Thank you..
> Here you go
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics of you together?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9880932
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I think I have more but I gotta find'em

So pics or it didnt happen huh? Ill have to remember that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:23 PM~9880932
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:24 PM~9880944
> *Pics of you together?
> *


Not on this comp. On my old one in storage yeah.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Let me introduce you to RITCH (TRADITIONS 79 65)........................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:25 PM~9880951
> *I think I have more but I gotta find'em
> 
> So pics or it didnt happen huh? Ill have to remember that.
> *


Yep that's the saying around here....buncha bullshitters so we need proof 
Looks like you got a lil proof,could be more but at least ya posted


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks homie :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is ROy (PROPER DOS) and Sean (THUGG PASSION)


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:27 PM~9880970
> *Let me introduce you to RITCH (TRADITIONS 79 65)........................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Ritch! Nice hat! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:27 PM~9880970
> *Let me introduce you to RITCH (TRADITIONS 79 65)........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You fucker you caught me off-guard


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9880990
> *Nice to meet you Ritch! Nice hat! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:27 PM~9880977
> *Yep that's the saying around here....buncha bullshitters so we need proof
> Looks like you got a lil proof,could be more but at least ya posted
> *


I got more of her but I won't post mine up yet...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:25 PM~9880951
> *I think I have more but I gotta find'em
> 
> So pics or it didnt happen huh? Ill have to remember that.
> *


F.Y.I.

No Pics = YOU'RE FULL OF BULLSHIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:28 PM~9880997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You fucker you caught me off-guard
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I fucking spit up Gatorade all over my keyboard
:biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9880989
> *This is ROy (PROPER DOS) and Sean (THUGG PASSION)
> 
> 
> ...


N  ice to meet you guys as well. Have to get used to the names!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:29 PM~9881001
> *I got more of her but I won't post mine up yet...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9881013
> *I fucking spit up Gatorade all over my keyboard
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9881000
> *thanks
> *


Anytime!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:29 PM~9881001
> *I got more of her but I won't post mine up yet...
> *


we don't mind more pics makes the topic fun....we have tons,as you probably seen if you read through this whole topic


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9881017
> *:dunno:
> *


What the hell does that mean?!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:30 PM~9881016
> *N  ice to meet you guys as well. Have to get used to the names!
> *


All you need to remember is Sean, THUGG PASSION, and ROLLERZONLY :cheesy: 





JK Fockers. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what's good Roy? TRADITIONS checking in tonite.


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

its straight homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 07:33 PM~9881048
> *what's good Roy? TRADITIONS checking in tonite.
> *


What up Chris...Good to see you on again homie....how you been dog?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 07:33 PM~9881048
> *what's good Roy? TRADITIONS checking in tonite.
> *


Well FUCK YOU TOO!


























:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Feb 6 2008, 07:33 PM~9881054
> *its straight homie...
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:34 PM~9881057
> *Well FUCK YOU TOO!
> :biggrin:
> *


Why you gotta be richdiculous :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

LIKE THAT


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:32 PM~9881042
> *All you need to remember is Sean, THUGG PASSION, and ROLLERZONLY  :cheesy:
> JK Fockers. :biggrin:
> *



Aight, Ill try to remember that! No promises but I can try!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:28 PM~9880997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You fucker you caught me off-guard
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I chose that one especially for you. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Marc


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9881075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very sexy, I like blue but my girl is leaning toward pink and purple. Gotta make it a chicks car you know! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:35 PM~9881073
> *Why you gotta be richdiculous :biggrin:
> *


I thought I was in OFF TOPIC, my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jr....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

when i typed that out to Roy, it showed everyone else gone. sorry Sean.











What's good Sean? :biggrin: 











Are we showin' pics tonite?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:36 PM~9881091
> *Very sexy, I like blue but my girl is leaning toward pink and purple. Gotta make it a chicks car you know! :biggrin:*


*RO*y can definately help you out with that. :0


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:35 PM~9881079
> *What's up Marc
> *


Wus up homie, hows the Spring ridas doing tonight?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9881107
> *when i typed that out to Roy, it showed everyone else gone. sorry Sean.
> What's good Sean? :biggrin:
> Are we showin' pics tonite?
> *


I was just fucking with you homie.  

Post some pics, fuck it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9881112
> *ROy can definately help you out with that. :0
> *


Chicks may love my car but you got that ultimate Magnet  






What you trying to say I gotta Chicks car? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's the most recent one my lady sent me...Not a body but a beautiful face.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:39 PM~9881133
> *Chicks may love my car but you got that ultimate Magnet
> What you trying to say I gotta Chicks car? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nah, just cracken jokes. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:39 PM~9881133
> *Chicks may love my car but you got that ultimate Magnet
> What you trying to say I gotta Chicks car? :scrutinize:
> *


Have to see this car that gets chicks...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Feb 6 2008, 07:38 PM~9881119
> *Wus up homie, hows the Spring ridas doing tonight?
> *


We're doing homie bullshiting as usual.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:39 PM~9881134
> *Here's the most recent one my lady sent me...Not a body but a beautiful face.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty eyes and sexy lips.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:41 PM~9881152
> *Pretty eyes and sexy lips.
> *


Yeah the eyes got me and changed me and the lips well...The tongue is better...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881146
> *We're doing homie bullshiting as usual.... :biggrin:
> *


 Im working on the Monte tonight in the garage, you got me excited about the club!!


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881146
> *We're doing homie bullshiting as usual.... :biggrin:
> *


 Im working on the Monte tonight in the garage, you got me excited about the club!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881145
> *Have to see this car that gets chicks...
> *


I keeps it real....real OG








:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:45 PM~9881178
> *I keeps it real....real OG
> 
> 
> ...


Why you posting pics of Orlandos car?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 PM~9881178
> *I keeps it real....real OG
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously I dont know a girl in her right mind would give up pussy with that car! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Feb 6 2008, 07:44 PM~9881172
> *Im working on the Monte tonight in the garage, you got me excited about the club!!
> *


I'll call you with the info after work tomorrow dog


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 PM~9881178
> *I keeps it real....real OG
> 
> 
> ...


SO ROY YOU SOLD THE 62 FOR THAT YOU GO ITS JUST LIKE YOUR SHOES


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

just wanted to throw out a pic of my family project...


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:46 PM~9881189
> *Why you posting pics of Orlandos car?
> *


Oh thats someone elses car?! Damn!! I wouldnt admit that shhh!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:46 PM~9881192
> *Seriously I dont know a girl in her right mind would give up pussy with that car!  :biggrin:
> *


If you look like this she will...................................... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:46 PM~9881192
> *Seriously I dont know a girl in her right mind would give up pussy with that car!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Nah here's the bucket


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:47 PM~9881209
> *Oh thats someone elses car?! Damn!! I wouldnt admit that shhh!!
> *


Yeah he is in Traditions KK. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:47 PM~9881215
> *If you look like this she will...................................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



stop it already,got me again


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881145
> *Have to see this car that gets chicks...
> *


*Well here it is.........................*


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:47 PM~9881215
> *If you look like this she will...................................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously back in the day I knew a homegirl that woulda tore you up boy!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:47 PM~9881215
> *If you look like this she will...................................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:48 PM~9881223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Nah here's the bucket
> 
> ...


Gotta get in my chance to brag before Sean posts his up :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:48 PM~9881223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Nah here's the bucket
> 
> ...


I dig yellow...Looks good with caramel complected hynas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:48 PM~9881232
> *Yeah he is in Traditions  KK. :0
> *


 :0 
Take it back.....you're wrong foolio :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:48 PM~9881232
> *Yeah he is in Traditions  KK. :0
> *


TO BAD HE SPORTS A ROOLERZ SHIRT EVERY TIME I C HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:50 PM~9881245
> *Well here it is.........................
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this one in Lowrider not to long ago right? Thugg Passion?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:52 PM~9881265
> *I saw this one in Lowrider not to long ago right? Thugg Passion?
> *


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9881264
> *TO BAD HE SPORTS A ROOLERZ SHIRT EVERY TIME I C HIM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Seriously, someone drives that car?! And takes pics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:51 PM~9881258
> *I dig yellow...Looks good with caramel complected hynas
> *


So does Pearl White


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a sneek peak!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 07:51 PM~9881263
> *:0
> Take it back.....you're wrong foolio :biggrin:
> *


I take it back RITCHIE, he is not from Traditions.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9881264
> *TO BAD HE SPORTS A ROOLERZ SHIRT EVERY TIME I C HIM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Seriously, someone drives that car?! And takes pics!!!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9881283
> *So does Pearl White
> *


Well I can't say much, Im a white messican but I tan sexy as hell!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Feb 6 2008, 07:53 PM~9881287
> *Here's a sneek peak!
> 
> 
> ...


That True Blue is killin em Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 07:53 PM~9881278
> *Seriously, someone drives that car?! And takes pics!!!
> *


Nah, we were just fucking around. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Feb 6 2008, 07:53 PM~9881287
> *Here's a sneek peak!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:55 PM~9881306
> *Nah, we were just fucking around. :cheesy:
> *


Oh! Ok cause man I wouldnt admit to that shhh!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Where has this guy been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn White Trash Wednesday and I forgot to put the Beer in the fridge


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No more pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 07:57 PM~9881324
> *Where has this guy been?
> 
> 
> ...


On a most wanted list?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I already know what this guy is doing............................*


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, its not up to par yet, still a long way to go, but its a start, and thanks to Roy, its going to be a great summer, here's a few pics of my vette also a project!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:58 PM~9881349
> *No more pics?
> *


Heres one more of my lady...Can't post mine for various reasons lol


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:57 PM~9881324
> *Where has this guy been?
> 
> 
> ...


Man i was wondering the same thing the other day.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This one is at church right now............................................


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone posting pics now or what?!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9881417
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you thank you...I tell you she is gonna blow shit up when we get our car done!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:00 PM~9881382
> *Heres one more of my lady...Can't post mine for various reasons lol
> 
> 
> ...


*She reminds me of this one a little.*










Another one. (in the middle)


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO RIDERS..................


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

a quick one...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:06 PM~9881434
> *Thank you thank you...I tell you she is gonna blow shit up when we get our car done!
> *


I bet,big ups


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:07 PM~9881440
> *She reminds me of this one a little.
> 
> 
> ...



They got them eyes goin on don't they! My chick is from down here in southern colorado like me...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

OOPS! that's not the Cutlass!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 09:07 PM~9881447
> *a quick one...
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that shit looks painful! I heard it can ruin sex! Thats why I havent done it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:07 PM~9881445
> *Whats up CO RIDERS..................
> *


What up Jr


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:09 PM~9881484
> *What up Jr
> *


Not a damm thing.How about you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:09 PM~9881473
> *Holy crap who pierced thier ass....or is that the worlds smallest............... :0
> *


This isn't the pinta *RO*y.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:11 PM~9881513
> *Not a damm thing.How about you?
> *


Trying to keep up,it's a lil fast in here tonight


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

still in progress


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:11 PM~9881524
> *This isn't the pinta ROy.
> *


Maybe I shoulda said it this way....Holy shit that thing is little,you sure anything is going up there?If so the rubberbands must be working Good


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I know I had to catch up...........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:14 PM~9881559
> *Maybe I shoulda said it this way....Holy shit that thing is little,you sure anything is going up there?If so the rubberbands must be working Good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:11 PM~9881524
> *This isn't the pinta ROy.
> *


Why you bringing up old shit? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:14 PM~9881560
> *I know I had to catch up...........
> *


What's up my b*RO*tha from anotha motha?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris from La Junta


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow there are a lot of ppl on this thing!!

Hey everyone that I haven't said hey too!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:16 PM~9881600
> *What's up my bROtha from anotha motha?
> *


Not much ROLLERZ.Shit theres so many new people in here I dont know half of them again. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:16 PM~9881592
> *Why you bringing up old shit? :biggrin:
> *


*Like this too?* :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats good CO :wave: 
damn every time I roll in here its just a few cats this is the most people I ever seen in here :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9881630
> *Like this too? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9881624
> *Wow there are a lot of ppl on this thing!!
> 
> Hey everyone that I haven't said hey too!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up?Im JR from MOST HATED............


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9881649
> *Whats up?Im JR from MOST HATED............
> *


Nice to meet you. You can just call me babydoll!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9881639
> *whats good CO  :wave:
> damn every time I roll in here its just a few cats this is the most people I ever seen in here :biggrin:
> *


We movin on up homie,just like the Jeffersons :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9881627
> *Not much ROLLERZ.Shit theres so many new people in here I dont know half of them again. :0
> *


*Let me introduce you.............................*Everyone this is MOST HATED car club.









*Sorry Jr. for posting the one with the ROLLERZONLY plaque, but it's the only one I have of you.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:20 PM~9881659
> *Nice to meet you. You can just call me babydoll!
> *


 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:20 PM~9881659
> *Nice to meet you. You can just call me babydoll!
> *


I thought you were a dude.......... :dunno: :nono:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:17 PM~9881611
> *What up Chris from La Junta
> *


not much Roy what you up to tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9881671
> *Let me introduce you.............................Everyone this is MOST HATED car club.
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats love! Hold a plaque from another club! That says a lot about the guys on here! You must all be really cool.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9881671
> *Let me introduce you.............................Everyone this is MOST HATED car club.
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good..........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 08:22 PM~9881676
> *not much Roy what you up to tonight :biggrin:
> *


getting in touch with my CO homies


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9881675
> *I thought you were a dude.......... :dunno:  :nono:
> *


Naw, read back a ways, I'm a chick that goes both ways, lookin for a car for me and my girl and lookin to get into this lowrider lifestyle...The cars are sexy and so are the women, I know, my lady is fly!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9881674
> *:0
> *


What does that mean?!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:20 PM~9881659
> *Nice to meet you. You can just call me babydoll!
> *


whats up babydoll I'm Chris I'm JR's brother but I not in MOST HATED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:22 PM~9881678
> *Now thats love! Hold a plaque from another club! That says a lot about the guys on here! You must all be really cool.
> *


*Nothing but respect for eachother*.  

MOST HATED, ROLLERZONLY, and GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:25 PM~9881713
> *What does that mean?!
> *


nothing......just a cool name


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:24 PM~9881700
> *Naw, read back a ways, I'm a chick that goes both ways, lookin for a car for me and my girl and lookin to get into this lowrider lifestyle...The cars are sexy and so are the women, I know, my lady is fly!
> *


Thats cool.My bad. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9881678
> *Now thats love! Hold a plaque from another club! That says a lot about the guys on here! You must all be really cool.
> *


Alot of respect for one another no matter what club theyre in cuz they cool and like to have a GOODTIME like the rest of us.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9881731
> *whats up babydoll I'm Chris I'm JR's brother but I not in MOST HATED
> *


Nice to meet you Chris. Why aren't you in the car club too? Or are you in a different one?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9881736
> *nothing......just a cool name
> *


Thank you thank you!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm out for the night. laterz everyone. TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:27 PM~9881739
> *Thats cool.My bad. :biggrin:
> *


Its all good. Most ppl trip when they meet ladies who love cars! And actually know something about them!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9881757
> *i'm out for the night. laterz everyone. TRADITIONS KUSTOM KARS
> *


laters Chris


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9881735
> *Nothing but respect for eachother.
> 
> MOST HATED, ROLLERZONLY, and GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> ...


I hope you guys are still down to come to LJ and do it this year.It will be bigger and better.We even have a better spot at the park..............


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9881735
> *Nothing but respect for eachother.
> 
> MOST HATED, ROLLERZONLY, and GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> ...


Well let me just say that I am glad I started talking in this forum! You guys are truly amazing!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i forgot. i am the other Chris (obviously from Traditions KK)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9881773
> *laters Chris
> *


You a fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9881783
> *I hope you guys are still down to come to LJ and do it this year.It will be bigger and better.We even have a better spot at the park..............
> *


You know we'll all be there homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Later Roy.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9881692
> *getting in touch with my CO homies
> *


  I'm just seeing what everyone is up to I only know a few people in here but got love for them all :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9881785
> *i forgot. i am the other Chris (obviously from Traditions KK)
> *


Nice to meet you the other chris!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9881784
> *Well let me just say that I am glad I started talking in this forum! You guys are truly amazing!
> *


We are glad you opened your mouth too,and you and your Lady are welcome around anytime.....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:28 PM~9881766
> *Its all good. Most ppl trip when they meet ladies who love cars! And actually know something about them!
> *


Thats a turn on in my book i had a girl with an accord on daytons back in the day. Bought and built by her.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

THANKS ROY.GOODTIMES............


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:30 PM~9881783
> *I hope you guys are still down to come to LJ and do it this year.It will be bigger and better.We even have a better spot at the park..............
> *


This time I'm gonna get there early. You guys had enough food to feed an army, good barbecue.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9881824
> *We are glad you opened your mouth too,and you and your Lady are welcome around anytime.....
> *


Well no doubt I will have to check this out more often and learn more stuff. I was tryin to learn from this guy but he acted a fool and I had to cut him off!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9881827
> *Thats a turn on in my book i had a girl with an accord on daytons back in the day. Bought and built by her.
> *


I grew up a mechanics daughter! I love gettin dirty in the garage! I like to learn everything I can!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ALLRIGHT CO I NEED TO GO MIMIS GET UP AT 4 TALK TO YOU ALL LATER BABYDOLL NICE TO MEET YOU


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9881835
> *This time I'm gonna get there early. You guys had enough food to feed an army, good barbecue.
> *


Thanks Sean.Im looking forward to seeing ROLLERZ ONLY there..........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:32 PM~9881831
> *THANKS ROY.GOODTIMES............
> *


No problem doggie,we're always there to support you guys


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9881869
> *ALLRIGHT CO I NEED TO GO MIMIS GET UP AT 4 TALK TO YOU ALL  LATER BABYDOLL NICE TO MEET YOU
> *


Night! Nice meetin you too Ritch from TKK
Right?!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9881871
> *Thanks Sean.Im looking forward to seeing ROLLERZ ONLY there..........
> *


TRADITIONS WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9881869
> *ALLRIGHT CO I NEED TO GO MIMIS GET UP AT 4 TALK TO YOU ALL  LATER BABYDOLL NICE TO MEET YOU
> *


Night Pimp.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9881884
> *Night! Nice meetin you too Ritch from TKK
> Right?!
> *


ITS RICH BUT YES


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 09:37 PM~9881897
> *ITS RICH BUT YES
> *


Aww shit Im sorry! Mad love though!! Night! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:36 PM~9881884
> *Night! Nice meetin you too Ritch from TKK
> Right?!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later *TRADITIONS*.....*you fucking Legend*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9881871
> *Thanks Sean.Im looking forward to seeing ROLLERZ ONLY there..........
> *


You know we wouldn't miss it.  Always there to support MOST HATED!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:37 PM~9881901
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


X2 she's already getting into the Colorado Groove :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9881889
> *TRADITIONS WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR
> *


You know your always invited........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All the clubs are.Ill be posting a date real soon.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9881936
> *X2 she's already getting into the Colorado Groove :biggrin:
> *


I try my best! Can't learn if I don't pay attention!! Besides Colorado is the shit!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:41 PM~9881952
> *I try my best! Can't learn if I don't pay attention!! Besides Colorado is the shit!
> *


Yeah I aint seen this much love in between club anywhere


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:42 PM~9881968
> *Yeah I aint seen this much love in between club anywhere
> *


I dont think Ive ever seen this much love with *men* period!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9881982
> *I dont think Ive ever seen this much love with men period!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats not funny,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:43 PM~9881982
> *I dont think Ive ever seen this much love with men period!
> *


Maybe because you're paying attention to our* women*  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:43 PM~9881982
> *I dont think Ive ever seen this much love with men period!
> *


We are all in touch with our feminine sides. :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:44 PM~9881998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats not funny,
> *


Then why you laughin!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 PM~9882007
> *Maybe because you're paying attention to our women   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 PM~9882013
> *We are all in touch with our feminine sides. :0
> *


Yeah if I was a female I'd be a Lez like a mofo :thumbsup:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9882007
> *Maybe because you're paying attention to our women   :biggrin:
> *


I haven't seen any yet and I go both ways...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:46 PM~9882028
> *Yeah if I was a female I'd be a Lez like a mofo :thumbsup:
> *


X 2000


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:27 PM~9881742
> *Nice to meet you Chris. Why aren't you in the car club too? Or are you in a different one?
> *


no I'm not in a different club its just I been out the game for a while but when I redo my cutty I will try to be in MOST HATED CC if not then I roll solo :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:46 PM~9882028
> *Yeah if I was a female I'd be a Lez like a mofo :thumbsup:
> *


I can't just be les! I gotta have my cake and *eat* it to!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:46 PM~9882030
> *I haven't seen any yet and I go both ways...
> *


Front and Back or Male and Female? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:48 PM~9882054
> *Front and Back or Male and Female? :scrutinize:
> *


Well truthfully, I am picky on back but Im down to play around and as for men and women, I love them both!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9882018
> *Then why you laughin!
> *


Whos laughin?Oh shit someone please make them stoppppppppp.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9882069
> *Whos laughin?Oh shit someone please make them stoppppppppp.
> *


Well you had all those smiley things! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:49 PM~9882067
> *Well truthfully, I am picky on back but Im down to play around and as for men and women, I love them both!
> *


That's cool as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9882084
> *That's cool as hell :thumbsup:
> *


I'm straight forward and blunt, If I offend I dont mean to but I have been known to hurt ppls feelings and piss them off. But I am me and dammit I do a good job at it!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That is way cool why cant there be more girls like this ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn already a post whore on the first day
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 14,434 104 1.23% 
THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 8,617 99 1.17% 
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,755 82 0.97% 
abel Nov 2005 20,041 80 0.95% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 69,048 68 0.80% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 20,095 60 0.71% 
INDIVIDUALS1996LA Dec 2003 8,048 60 0.71% 
*LowLowDoll Jan 2008 57 60 0.71% *
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 85,209 58 0.69% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 15,769 58 0.69% 
*GOOD JOB!!!!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Guys that o dogg under my pic how do I change it.It use to say baller but I never put that there or o dogg.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:52 PM~9882111
> *That is way cool why cant there be more girls like this ?
> *


Cause I'm one in a million! Raised by my dad and met that one girl that made me love both! Can't give up the d... though!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:51 PM~9882102
> *I'm straight forward and blunt, If I offend I dont mean to but I have been known to hurt ppls feelings and piss them off. But I am me and dammit I do a good job at it!
> *


I think we are all like that in here,welcome to Colorado


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:52 PM~9882120
> *Damn already a post whore on the first day
> LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 14,434 104 1.23%
> THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 8,617 99 1.17%
> ...


What does that mean!?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

: THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, *R~LILTRIPPER~O*, impala63, lfted84

What's good Tyler? It's about time you get off MYSPACE and sign up with Lay It Low. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:53 PM~9882136
> *I think we are all like that in here,welcome to Colorado
> *


Im from Colorado sweetie, born and raised! Just lived a different lifestyle for a long time!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9882144
> *What does that mean!?
> *


That's how many posts you have done in the last 24 hours. That is a list of thr top ten for the day.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9882121
> *Guys that o dogg under my pic how do I change it.It use to say baller but I never put that there or o dogg.
> *


My control....edit profile info....then on top line is says something like custom name


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9882136
> *I think we are all like that in here,welcome to Colorado
> *


Yeah we have had our jabs at eachother a few times.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:55 PM~9882161
> *That's how many posts you have done in the last 24 hours. That is a list of thr top ten for the day.
> *


Damn and Im already up there?! You guys got alot too! Holy shhh you on here to much! 



























Jusssssss Kidding!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Once you're a true rider nothing will change that not anything or anyone.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 08:55 PM~9882161
> *That's how many posts you have done in the last 24 hours. That is a list of thr top ten for the day.
> *


A post whore just means you posted alot ....it's a good thing


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:56 PM~9882179
> *Once you're a true rider nothing will change that not anything or anyone.
> *


Oh I have proved so many times Im the one to be there and Im the ride or die bitch and I ALWAYS get burned! 

Im one of the rare that will hold it down and keep it real.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:56 PM~9882178
> *Damn and Im already up there?! You guys got alot too! Holy shhh you on here to much!
> Jusssssss Kidding!
> *


Shit Roy just hit 7000 not that long ago and on his way to 8000. I may never get to 1000 posts.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:56 PM~9882178
> *Damn and Im already up there?! You guys got alot too! Holy shhh you on here to much!
> Jusssssss Kidding!
> *


You'll be addicted soon enough


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9882208
> *You'll be addicted soon enough
> *


Well with cool ass guys like you I will definitely be checkin in on you daily! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 08:58 PM~9882205
> *Oh I have proved so many times Im the one to be there and Im the ride or die bitch and I ALWAYS get burned!
> 
> Im one of the rare that will hold it down and keep it real.
> *


Sounds Good


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9882205
> *Oh I have proved so many times Im the one to be there and Im the ride or die bitch and I ALWAYS get burned!
> 
> Im one of the rare that will hold it down and keep it real.
> *


Sounds like the ones who burned you were'nt real riders anyway.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 08:58 PM~9882206
> *Shit Roy just hit 7000 not that long ago and on his way to 8000. I may never get to 1000 posts.
> *


I know huh....but I also wasn't working for the past 3 weeks 2 weeks ago


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 10:01 PM~9882224
> *Sounds like the ones who burned you were'nt real riders anyway.
> *


Well one of them is in a car club or so he says here in Colorado, thats why I can't show pics of who I am!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:02 PM~9882236
> *Well one of them is in a car club or so he says here in Colorado, thats why I can't show pics of who I am!
> *


What club? :scrutinize:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Any of you guys know anyone selling some used 63 rear bumper guards?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:01 PM~9882232
> *I know huh....but I also wasn't working for the past 3 weeks 2 weeks ago
> *


You had a job during the 6999 posts. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:03 PM~9882250
> *What club? :scrutinize:
> *


I would LOVE to blast his shhh all over and tell you but I can't! I recognize some of the peeps in here but I gotta stay on the low till I get my shhh done and a sexy car in the process...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:02 PM~9882236
> *Well one of them is in a car club or so he says here in Colorado, thats why I can't show pics of who I am!
> *


Whys that ? what kind of car does he roll for a low low ?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Besides, I think karma is worse than I could ever be so he'll get his and I'll still be lookin fuckin sexy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9882252
> *You had a job during the 6999 posts. :biggrin:
> *


OK OK so I'm a post whore....I started off slow just like you dog,but when all the homies left to Iraq I started more and more on here to talk to them.....then I became addicted and lost in a post war :biggrin:


----------



## R~LILTRIPPER~O (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:54 PM~9882148
> *: THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, R~LILTRIPPER~O, impala63, lfted84
> 
> What's good Tyler? It's about time you get off MYSPACE and sign up with Lay It Low. :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up bRO. Danx 4 helpin me out. What u been up 2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:04 PM~9882266
> *I would LOVE to blast his shhh all over and tell you but I can't! I recognize some of the peeps in here but I gotta stay on the low till I get my shhh done and a sexy car in the process...
> *


I guarantee you know me then, cause I am HOLLYWOOD in my town. 











JK :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 10:05 PM~9882274
> *Whys that ? what kind of car does he roll for a low low ?
> *


Like I said I would love to blast his shit but I'm better than that. 

He was trying to pull me into the lifestyle when he fucked up so I talked with my lady and she decided that we should keep goin anyways so here we are!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:04 PM~9882266
> *I would LOVE to blast his shhh all over and tell you but I can't! I recognize some of the peeps in here but I gotta stay on the low till I get my shhh done and a sexy car in the process...
> *


Damn it could be anybody...anyclub .....who turned this woman into a ladylover............................................Colorado minds wanna know hno:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9882293
> *I guarantee you know me then, cause I am HOLLYWOOD in my town.
> JK :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, we've actually talked...Not in person but none the less...I'm sure you know if you think hard enough...Not to many "BabyDoll"s in this world!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9882293
> *I guarantee you know me then, cause I am HOLLYWOOD in my town.
> JK :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, we've actually talked...Not in person but none the less...I'm sure you know if you think hard enough...Not to many "BabyDoll"s in this world!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:06 PM~9882300
> *Like I said I would love to blast his shit but I'm better than that.
> 
> He was trying to pull me into the lifestyle when he fucked up so I talked with my lady and she decided that we should keep goin anyways so here we are!
> *


Good choice


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9882293
> *I guarantee you know me then, cause I am HOLLYWOOD in my town.
> JK :biggrin:
> *


That is the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:09 PM~9882328
> *Yeah, we've actually talked...Not in person but none the less...I'm sure you know if you think hard enough...Not to many "BabyDoll"s in this world!
> *


I have a clue :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Think sean think, think back so we dont have to keep wondering.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:07 PM~9882306
> *Damn it could be anybody...anyclub .....who turned this woman into a ladylover............................................Colorado minds wanna know  hno:
> *


Oh no! I was already into ladies when I meet him! If he woulda acted right a threesome woulda been in the near future!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:10 PM~9882342
> *I have a clue :biggrin:
> *


Damm ROY you know everyone.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:10 PM~9882342
> *I have a clue :biggrin:
> *


You figure it out?! Well if you did you know who the man is and I can imagine how pissed he will be! And even more so when I got a car all sexy!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:11 PM~9882352
> *Oh no! I was already into ladies when I meet him! If he woulda acted right a threesome woulda been in the near future!
> *


Someone fucked up. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R~LILTRIPPER~O_@Feb 6 2008, 09:05 PM~9882288
> *Whatz up bRO. Danx 4 helpin me out. What u been up 2
> *


*Everyone I would like to introduce one of my bike members. His name is TYLER (R~LILTRIPPER~O). He has been an RO member for a little over a year now.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:11 PM~9882352
> *Oh no! I was already into ladies when I meet him! If he woulda acted right a threesome woulda been in the near future!
> *


You sure he aint an ex member and went to another club?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:13 PM~9882372
> *Everyone I would like to introduce one of my bike members. His name is TYLER (R~LILTRIPPER~O). He has been an RO member for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> ...


What up Tyler


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9882374
> *You sure he aint an ex member and went to another club?
> *


When I meet him he was in one car club than he started lookin into another...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9882342
> *I have a clue :biggrin:
> *


PM me Focker. :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9882372
> *Everyone I would like to introduce one of my bike members. His name is TYLER (R~LILTRIPPER~O). He has been an RO member for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up RO?MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:12 PM~9882366
> *Someone fucked up. :0
> *


And didn't know how to sample the sushi


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9882372
> *Everyone I would like to introduce one of my bike members. His name is TYLER (R~LILTRIPPER~O). He has been an RO member for a little over a year now.
> 
> 
> ...



New to this but gotta show some lady love! Whats up boy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:14 PM~9882388
> *When I meet him he was in one car club than he started lookin into another...
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:08 PM~9882323
> *Yeah, we've actually talked...Not in person but none the less...I'm sure you know if you think hard enough...Not to many "BabyDoll"s in this world!
> *


 I know now. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9882423
> *I know now. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You figured it out?!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I want to know but if you told me I probably still dont know them.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:16 PM~9882428
> *You figured it out?!
> *


Yeah, now it all clicks with you moving to Pueblo and all that shit.


Told you ******* I was Hollywood. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:16 PM~9882428
> *You figured it out?!
> *


Wow do I know him too? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9882440
> *I want to know but if you told me I probably still dont know them.
> *


You know me!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

God damn i feel like i'm watching soaps or something.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9882446
> *You know me!
> *


 :0 ....Damn Ballers Players Pimps and Hollywooders :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that you have all heard one thing or another about me and I can't tell you what is true or not.

I can say that I'm the realest chick you'll meet and that I'm one of the downest bitches too. 

I don't hate cause shit, if I want it Ill get it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:21 PM~9882485
> *I'm pretty sure that you have all heard one thing or another about me and I can't tell you what is true or not.
> 
> I can say that I'm the realest chick you'll meet and that I'm one of the downest bitches too.
> ...


I heard something bout the back door is that you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:23 PM~9882499
> *I heard something bout the back door is that you?
> *


What exactly did you hear? It might be and it might not be! Depends.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:23 PM~9882499
> *I heard something bout the back door is that you?
> *


WTF?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:23 PM~9882499
> *I heard something bout the back door is that you?
> *


Just bullshitting :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Shhh Ill be straight out with you cause unlike him, I wasn't a whore!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, *FunkytownRoller*, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, impala63, lfted84, ls1569, j63impala

What's good Chad?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:25 PM~9882519
> *Just bullshitting :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shhh with all his girls Im sure you heard a LOT of stories!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, *FunkytownRoller*, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, impala63, lfted84, ls1569, j63impala

What's good Chad?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, FunkytownRoller, PROPER DOS, lfted84, *MOSTHATED CC*, impala63, ls1569

What's good Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9882538
> *Shhh with all his girls Im sure you heard a LOT of stories!!
> *


I don't think I know him


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

You know what! Enough of that shhh! Lets talk about cars...

Sorry for gettin the subject lost! 

My bad! Like I said I am a chick! You know they get lost and all dizzy and confused!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9882547
> *PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, FunkytownRoller, LowLowDoll, 4pump84cutty, impala63, lfted84, ls1569, j63impala
> 
> What's good Chad?
> *


wassup bROther, jsut checkin in wit the CO homies again, about to go to bed, gotta keep my eye on ya'll up there.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 6 2008, 09:28 PM~9882575
> *wassup bROther, jsut checkin in wit the CO homies again, about to go to bed, gotta keep my eye on ya'll up there.... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 8,627 100 1.18% 
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,776 100 1.18% LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 14,437 89 1.05% 
LowLowDoll Jan 2008 79 84 0.99% 
abel Nov 2005 20,045 75 0.88% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 69,048 68 0.80% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 20,105 67 0.79% 
INDIVIDUALS1996LA Dec 2003 8,052 64 0.75% 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 1,673 59 0.69% 
monte88 Apr 2004 10,728 57 0.67% 

WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 11:29 PM~9882585
> *:biggrin:
> *


you guys always got some shit up your sleeves.....thats good though, gotta keep everyone on their toes...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i got a lil thing up my sleeve right now too....wont be long before everyone can see it...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9882601
> *THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 8,627 100 1.18%
> PROPER DOS Apr 2005 7,776 100 1.18% LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 14,437 89 1.05%
> LowLowDoll Jan 2008 79 84 0.99%
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy we will be there friday night.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9882603
> *you guys always got some shit up your sleeves.....thats good though, gotta keep everyone on their toes...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i got a lil thing up my sleeve right now too....wont be long before everyone can see it...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Does it have a roof? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9882601
> *LowLowDoll Jan 2008 79 84 0.99%
> abel Nov 2005 20,045 75 0.88%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 69,048 68 0.80%
> ...


 :0


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:24 PM~9882506
> *What up Jose
> *


whats up bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:31 PM~9882610
> *Roy we will be there friday night.
> *


I'll have the beer and pool table waiting homie


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9882641
> *:0
> *


Damn I'm up on that list!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:33 PM~9882652
> *Damn I'm up on that list!
> *


That's cause you talk too much :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:34 PM~9882660
> *That's cause you talk too much :biggrin:
> *


I'm a female what do you expect!

I told ya I'm changin the subject!

Fuck the drama I'm better than that!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Jose you ready for the weekend ? I think i'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 11:31 PM~9882623
> *Does it have a roof? :cheesy:
> *


NOPE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 YOU GOTTA PM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9882671
> *I'm a female what do you expect!
> 
> I told ya I'm changin the subject!
> ...


I still don't know who it is ,maybe cause I'm not Hollywood enough


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

wtf backdoors threesome whats going on :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:36 PM~9882692
> *I still don't know who it is ,maybe cause I'm not Hollywood enough
> *



I know I haven't meet you! Heard about you does that count? You can be *Hollywood* in my book k!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 6 2008, 10:37 PM~9882697
> *wtf backdoors threesome whats going on  :0
> *


Got crazy in here for a little bit thats how Roy gets he must be drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 6 2008, 10:37 PM~9882697
> *wtf backdoors threesome whats going on  :0
> *


Thats what happens when you get a bi mami in the forum!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9882685
> *Whats up Jose you ready for the weekend ? I think i'm starting tomorrow.
> *


shit i just started now


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 11:39 PM~9882711
> *Thats what happens when you get a bi mami in the forum!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:39 PM~9882711
> *Thats what happens when you get a bi mami in the forum!
> *


i see :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9882685
> *Whats up Jose you ready for the weekend ? I think i'm starting tomorrow.
> *


Your period? :dunno: 








JK Focker. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 6 2008, 10:41 PM~9882729
> *i see :biggrin:
> *



Hi by the way! I'm BabyDoll!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm going to be my fucking backs hurting good night colorado riders.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9882688
> *NOPE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  YOU GOTTA PM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:33 PM~9882652
> *Damn I'm up on that list!
> *


I'm not :angry: but if this was off topic I can make my self be on a list :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:39 PM~9882711
> *Thats what happens when you get a bi mami in the forum!
> *


If I know you pm me so I dont have to keep wondering who you are. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:41 PM~9882736
> *Your period? :dunno:
> JK Focker. :biggrin:
> *


My weekend you focker


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 10:42 PM~9882745
> *I'm not :angry: but if this was off topic I can make my self be on a list :biggrin:
> *


What is off topic? 

For my first time I did it up! 

Go big or don't go at all right!?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:41 PM~9882737
> *Hi by the way! I'm BabyDoll!
> *


yea sorry i'm jose GOODTIMES NEWEST PROSPECT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9882754
> *If I know you pm me so I dont have to keep wondering who you are. :biggrin:
> *


maybe I know her also :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9882758
> *My weekend you focker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9882754
> *If I know you pm me so I dont have to keep wondering who you are. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9882764
> *What is off topic?
> 
> For my first time I did it up!
> ...


a party :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 10:43 PM~9882754
> *If I know you pm me so I dont have to keep wondering who you are. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:38 PM~9882703
> *I know I haven't meet you! Heard about you does that count? You can be Hollywood in my book k!
> *


That's good news whheeww....


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 6 2008, 10:44 PM~9882777
> *yea sorry i'm jose GOODTIMES NEWEST PROSPECT
> *


Nice to meet you! Im lookin to gettin in the game now...


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 10:45 PM~9882781
> *maybe I know her also :dunno:
> *


Yeah we used to work together...TPL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:47 PM~9882803
> *That's good news whheeww....
> *


Welcome to HOLLYWOOD ******!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:47 PM~9882806
> *Nice to meet you! Im lookin to gettin in the game now...
> *


You are nothing but game


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:48 PM~9882824
> *You are nothing but game
> *



Oh really??!! What kinda game would that be?!

Hmmmm...
Interesting!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:48 PM~9882824
> *You are nothing but game
> *


thats agood one bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:48 PM~9882819
> *Yeah we used to work together...TPL
> *


I know who you are now :biggrin: 
so you living in Pueblo now and how have you been? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:48 PM~9882820
> *Welcome to HOLLYWOOD ******!
> *


Thank you....Thank you......first of all I would like to thank God because without him I'd be nowhere.........My management Car Club Sean from Rollerz *TKK* and everyone of my fans :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9882843
> *I know who you are now  :biggrin:
> so you living in Pueblo now and how have you been? :biggrin:
> *


Actually goin up Monday to look at casas....Im good and you? Haven't talked to you since the party there in Springs!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9882837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Larry just dropped us off a package and left.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9882858
> *Actually goin up Monday to look at casas....Im good and you? Haven't talked to you since the party there in Springs!
> *


 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9882837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9882848
> *Thank you....Thank you......first of all I would like to thank God because without him I'd be nowhere.........My management Car Club Sean from Rollerz TKK and everyone of my fans :biggrin:
> *


You a fool. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:51 PM~9882864
> *:0
> *


 :0 what? You confuse me!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9882860
> *Larry just dropped us off a package and left.
> *


He just did a post-by :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9882848
> *Thank you....Thank you......first of all I would like to thank God because without him I'd be nowhere.........My management Car Club Sean from Rollerz TKK and everyone of my fans :biggrin:
> *



Now that you Hollywood I gotta find you some stippers for eye candy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:52 PM~9882877
> *He just did a post-by :0
> *


DUCK MOTHER FUCKERS :machinegun: :machinegun: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9882858
> *Actually goin up Monday to look at casas....Im good and you? Haven't talked to you since the party there in Springs!
> *


good to hear you'r doing ok I been alright 
I was just telling my lady "I think she is the one I worked with" but wasn't sure :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nah I got my wife,she's eye candy enough for me.. :biggrin: 
Damn page 666


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 PM~9882918
> *good to hear you'r doing ok I been alright
> I was just telling my lady "I think she is the one I worked with" but wasn't sure :biggrin:
> *


Yeah yeah sure! Nah just playin'. Yeah lookin into this lifestyle and my lady loves the lowlows so...here I am. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The GOODTIMES party in the Springs?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 PM~9882924
> *Nah I got my wife,she's eye candy enough for me.. :biggrin:
> Damn page 666
> *


Dammit! Thats what I like to hear!! You go boy!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:57 PM~9882938
> *The GOODTIMES party in the Springs?
> *


Yessir, I was eye candy that night...Not one of my best but I pulled it off! I can do better!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9882959
> *Yessir, I was eye candy that night...Not one of my best but I pulled it off! I can do better!
> *


Was a bad ass party huh? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 PM~9882924
> *Nah I got my wife,she's eye candy enough for me.. :biggrin:
> Damn page 666
> *


Thats a smart man.Shes standing right next to you huh. :0


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:59 PM~9882969
> *Was a bad ass party huh? :biggrin:
> *


I had a _Goodtime_! Wanna get somethin goin like that for my bday this weekend!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 10:00 PM~9882979
> *Thats a smart man.Shes standing right next to you huh. :0
> *


Nah she's playing volleyball with her co-workers...  
getting tight :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERY BODY :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 6 2008, 11:00 PM~9882979
> *Thats a smart man.Shes standing right next to you huh. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 6 2008, 10:01 PM~9882996
> *WHAT UP  EVERY BODY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up John


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

wassup *******?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 6 2008, 11:01 PM~9882996
> *WHAT UP  EVERY BODY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I better head off and get into the shower,Nice meeting ya.Laters Colorado


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 11:05 PM~9883032
> *well I better head off and get into the shower,Nice meeting ya.Laters Colorado
> *


Nice meeting you too! Night!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 10:03 PM~9883017
> *wassup *******?
> *


What's good my b*RO*ther!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 11:01 PM~9882994
> *Nah she's playing volleyball with her co-workers...
> getting tight :biggrin:
> *


Roy you dont have to lie to kick it.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST KICK IT HAVE A COLD CORONA NOW


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9883042
> *What's good my bROther!
> *


Nada bRO, just chillen


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 11:05 PM~9883032
> *well I better head off and get into the shower,Nice meeting ya.Laters Colorado
> *


i thought i smelled something :biggrin: laters homie


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 6 2008, 10:03 PM~9883013
> *What up John
> *


JUST KICK IT HOMIE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm out homies I got to my 600 post count I wanted back to off topic for me talk to you all laters :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 11:14 PM~9883130
> *I'm out homies I got to my 600 post count I wanted back to off topic for me talk to you all laters :biggrin:
> *


Night boy! It was good talkin to you again!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP SEAN?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9883145
> *Night boy! It was good talkin to you again!
> *


  but I'm not going to sleep I'm just going to a part of lay it low you can't yet :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Fe, is your installer gonna make it by the shop by Sunday?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 11:18 PM~9883163
> * but I'm not going to sleep I'm just going to a part of lay it low you can't yet :biggrin:
> *


Well F you too than! Its cool, I'm good! I'm lookin at cars for sale anyways!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:18 PM~9883177
> *Hey Fe, is your installer gonna make it by the shop by Sunday?
> *


Yessir


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9883160
> *WHAT UP SEAN?
> *


What's good ******?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 10:19 PM~9883186
> *Yessir
> *


Your Avitar is sick homie.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 6 2008, 10:20 PM~9883197
> *Your Avitar is sick homie.
> *


I thank ya :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:19 PM~9883181
> *Well FUCK you too than! Its cool, I'm good! I'm lookin at cars for sale anyways!
> *


see you in off topic in 30 days then because you got that attitude of them but you got to spell everythink out and quit yelling at me :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 11:23 PM~9883227
> *see you in off topic in 30 days then because you got that attitude of them but you got to spell everythink out and quit yelling at me :biggrin:
> *


I dont like cussin DAMMIT!! No doubt, I'm not in a hurry. Like I said just lookin at rides...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD FE?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

NOT MUCH BUDDY WHATS GOOD WITH YOU?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 6 2008, 10:24 PM~9883240
> *WHATS GOOD FE?
> *


wasup pimpin, is that car wet yet


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:24 PM~9883237
> *I dont like cussin DAMMIT!! No doubt, I'm not in a hurry. Like I said just lookin at rides...
> *


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9883269
> *
> *



I need too!! :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm out co


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

FUCK NO I DONT WHAT THAT LAZY ASS IS DOIN. PROBABLY HAS HIS THUMB IN HIS ASS


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Goodnight everyone! Thanks for all the love!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 11:35 PM~9883355
> *Goodnight everyone! Thanks for all the love!!
> *


night nice to meet you


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey felix everything coo bro and also a lil bird told me my rims were in rofl but im off to bed fucking work kicked my ass today so ill see you when i gets off work homie


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ MAFIA... COLORADO RIDERZ, ALL THE HOMIES 
AND NOW MY # 1 STALKER.... 

FOR ALL YOU THAT DONT KNOW...... THE GIRL YOU GUYS TALKED WITH LAST 

NIGHT WAS THE GIRL I TOOK TO THE GOOD TIMES PARTY......

SHE FROM LAJUNTA........... WOW I SEE YOU STILL STALKING..... YOU TELL 

EVERYONE YOU DROPPED ME.... PLEASE DONT FLATTER YOUR SELF....

MY GIRL IS 100X BETTER LOOKING THAN YOU WILL EVER BE, I DROPPED YOU 

LAST WEEK AND IM STILL GETTING TEXT AND EMAILS FROM YOU...

AND NOW YOU COME INTO THE LOWRIDER WORLD.... WITH WHAT CAR....?

LOOKING FOR A CAR, YA SURE WITH WHAT MONEY, YOUR TAXES... SO YOU 

GOING TO SPEND YOUR MONEY ON A CAR IS STEAD OF TAKING CARE OF YOUR 3 

KIDS FROM 4 DIFFERENT DADDYS....YA FIX UP YOUR RIDE AND YOU AND YOUR 

GIRL CAN MODEL IT..... I SEEN WHAT YOU GOT, WHY YOU THINK I NEVER HAD 

YOU MODEL FOR MY CAR, ONLY NAKED WITH THE PLAQUE AND THAT WAS A 

DARE TO GET YOU TO DO IT... I WOULD NEVER ASK SOMEONE LIKE YOU TO 

MODEL MY CAR, YOU WAS ONLY GOOD FOR ONE THING AND THAT WAS WELL

TRASH ANY WAYS...... I GOT A HOT CHICK TO DO THE MODELING...


WELL GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERZ................


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

You know what, I'm not even gonna take the time to talk shit back Orlando. Your not worth it and I'm better than that and I knew you would read what I wrote. Who cares. My life is none of your business. I had things going before you. Think I told you? HA! Have a good life with your girl and I wish you nothing but happiness. Hell knows I'm happy! 

So with that said...

Good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Pashko-rushko (Feb 7, 2008)

good morning)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado....


----------



## Pashko-rushko (Feb 7, 2008)

in moskow is night)


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST DROP BY TO SAY HAVE AGOOD DAY CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 06:45 AM~9884919
> *You know what, I'm not even gonna take the time to talk shit back Orlando. Your not worth it and I'm better than that and I knew you would read what I wrote. Who cares. My life is none of your business. I had things going before you. Think I told you? HA! Have a good life with your girl and I wish you nothing but happiness. Hell knows I'm happy!
> 
> So with that said...
> ...


*Some one is a stalker.* :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 7 2008, 08:33 AM~9885370
> *Some one is a stalker. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP CO! BIG CIP DAWG IN DA HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 09:45 AM~9885751
> *WHAT UP CO! BIG CIP DAWG IN DA HOUSE!! :biggrin:
> *


what up cip?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 10:50 AM~9885789
> *what up cip?
> *


BACK AT WORK! VACATIONS OVER! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHAT UP COLORADO RIDERZ...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

damn gone 4 a day , fall back 20 pages , and we have a soap show goin on up n here.



what up colorado????


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN LANDO YOU DONE PISSED OFF ANOTHER ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 09:51 AM~9885790
> *BACK AT WORK! VACATIONS OVER! :angry:
> *


thats coo...make that money..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN DOUBLE POST


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 7 2008, 08:33 AM~9885370
> *Some one is a stalker. :0
> *


ITS FUNNY WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR OWN FAN CLUB OF STALKERS.....
THERE SHOULD BE A FORUM FOR JUST STALKERS..... MAYBE BABY(DOG)DOLL CAN START UP A NEW WEB SITE FOR STALKERS


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 09:55 AM~9885809
> *DAMN LANDO YOU DONE PISSED OFF ANOTHER ONE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 09:54 AM~9885803
> *DAMN LANDO YOU DONE PISSED OFF ANOTHER ONE! :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU KNOW WE CANT MAKE THEM ALL HAPPY, I TRY TO MAKE ALL MY HOES FEEL GOOD BUT SOME TIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO LET THEM GO...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

stalkers suck dick and take it in the ass


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 7 2008, 10:56 AM~9885812
> *ITS FUNNY WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR OWN FAN CLUB  OF STALKERS.....
> THERE SHOULD BE A FORUM FOR JUST STALKERS..... MAYBE  BABY(DOG)DOLL CAN START UP A NEW WEB SITE FOR STALKERS
> *


Stalk? Please! You weren't worth stalking! The ONLY thing you were good for was the head! Cause baby please, the sex sucked! What was it you always said? "Lil pee pee"?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 10:21 AM~9885973
> *Stalk? Please! You weren't worth stalking! The ONLY thing you were good for was the head! Cause baby please, the sex sucked! What was it you always said? "Lil pee pee"?
> *


NOT WORTH STALKING, SO WHAT YOU DOING ON HERE, YOU NEVER WAS ON HERE TILL YOU KNEW I WAS ON HERE... YOU GOT MAD CAUSE I DROPPED YOUR PIMPLE ASS FOR SOME ONE WAY BETTER... SEX BAD..... YA OK LETS SEE WHAT YOU WROTE THE OTHER DAY ON MYSPACE

From:
Baby Doll Block User 

myspace.com/brown_eyedgirl1 
Date: 
Feb 2, 2008 12:14 PM 
I sent you an IM
Body: 
Just wanted to let you know I sent you an IM but just in case I want to say a few things. I'm not gonna get mad or angry or anything. I just wanted to thank you for being in my life for the time that you were. I truly didn't think that I would lose you but you seem happy and that is all that matters. I wish you the best Orlando. You opened me up and I may have fallen but I understand I was never truly your type but the sex was amazing. My second point. If you haven't already taken the pic off your your pictures of me and the plaque could you do so please? I trusted you to take the pics and I trust you with them, they are yours but please, you have a girlfriend now and it just seems wrong.

Well good luck in life Orlando. I hope you finally found the one to be true to.

God Bless

Sara


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 7 2008, 11:31 AM~9886057
> *NOT WORTH STALKING,  SO WHAT YOU DOING ON HERE, YOU NEVER WAS ON HERE TILL YOU KNEW I WAS ON HERE...  YOU GOT MAD CAUSE I DROPPED YOUR PIMPLE ASS FOR SOME ONE WAY BETTER...      SEX BAD..... YA OK  LETS SEE WHAT YOU WROTE THE OTHER DAY  ON MYSPACE
> 
> From:
> ...


Oh you are so cute! You saved it! Words are easy! I learned to play that game a LONG time ago! You think men are the only ones that can talk?! Shhh son, you got a lot to learn about Colorado women! I'm not a pushover! You were just someone to use to get to where I wanted to be. SWITCH! Men like you are a dime a dozen and guess what! I got more where you came from that are WAY better and can do more than ONE POSITION! I dealt with you cause I liked hangin out with you not for the sex! Talk shit about me, I don't really care. If you realize I didn't air your shit out cause it wasn't worth it. BUT YOU! You wanna air it out cause you think you a pimp! You are the biggest hoe I know!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 10:34 AM~9886094
> *Oh you are so cute! You saved it! Words are easy! I learned to play that game a LONG time ago! You think men are the only ones that can talk?! Shhh son, you got a lot to learn about Colorado women! I'm not a pushover! You were just someone to use to get to where I wanted to be. SWITCH! Men like you are a dime a dozen and guess what! I got more where you came from that are WAY better and can do more than ONE POSITION! I dealt with you cause I liked hangin out with you not for the sex! Talk shit about me, I don't really care. If you realize I didn't air your shit out cause it wasn't worth it. BUT YOU! You wanna air it out cause you think you a pimp! You are the biggest hoe I know!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: FLATTERY WILL GET YOU NO WHERE...

TO ALL MY ROLLERZ FAM... SORRY YOU HAD TO GET PUT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY STALKERS GROUPE FAN CLUB

WELL TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS.... SHES ALL YOURS IV HAD MY TIME... WHOS NEXT.....


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 7 2008, 11:43 AM~9886138
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  FLATTERY WILL GET YOU NO WHERE...
> 
> TO ALL MY ROLLERZ FAM...  SORRY YOU HAD TO GET PUT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY STALKERS GROUPE FAN CLUB
> ...


You are the one who started! I was kicken back bsing with everyone and you had to act up! 

If I was gonna stalk, it wouldn't be your ass I can GUARENTEE!!

As for "Whos Next", shit tell your girl you love her and yet you out fuckin everyone! Damn thats messed up love! Maybe that was the love you had for your wife, oh wait! EX WIVES!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Cip ? You working so hard you couldnt get on layitlow or what ?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ FAM....... IM OUT ILL BE BACK LATER GOTS WORK TO DO...

LATERZ


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I JUST got done reading the shit from last night!!! Damn Lando!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How you been Dogg?? What's up everybody??
Took like 25min. to read everything!! I'm at work and people keep interupting, I'm like I'm fucking busy!!!!!!!!!!! Tryin to read everything.


What's good Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

To* LowLowDoll* What's up???
I'm Izzy Prez of Ruthless Kustoms Car Club!!! Didn't meet you last night, so I figured I'd say wuz up today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 11:47 AM~9886167
> *Whats up Cip ? You working so hard you couldnt get on layitlow or what ?
> *


I'VE BEEN ON! JUST AINT GOT NOTHIN TO SAY! TOO MUCH DRAMA UP IN THIS BITCH!!! WHAT U BEEN UP TO?!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn Lando you should go to the Court House and get an RO
(restraining order)!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:04 PM~9886279
> *Damn Lando you should go to the Court House and get an RO
> (restraining order)!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS A GOOD ONE!!!!!!1


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:04 AM~9886284
> *THATS A GOOD ONE!!!!!!1
> *


Whats up Cip!!!! That's some crazy shit huh!!!!!!
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 11:04 AM~9886279
> *Damn Lando you should go to the Court House and get an RO
> (restraining order)!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Cipie ain't you working?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 12:11 PM~9886330
> *Cipie ain't you working?
> *


YES SIR!!! AS WE SPEAK!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:07 PM~9886297
> *Whats up Cip!!!! That's some crazy shit huh!!!!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:12 AM~9886335
> *YES SIR!!! AS WE SPEAK!!!
> *


wassup on that orange paint? I wanna jam it next week or so if thats cool.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Cip and felix are at work on lil must be nice.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 12:14 PM~9886353
> *wassup on that orange paint? I wanna jam it next week or so if thats cool.
> *


I GOT U!! CALL ME 2NITE


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 11:14 AM~9886362
> *Cip and felix are at work on lil  must be nice.
> *


BALLERS :biggrin: What up Ivan?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 12:14 PM~9886362
> *Cip and felix are at work on lil  must be nice.
> *


THATS HOW WE DO!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:14 AM~9886364
> *I GOT U!!  CALL ME 2NITE
> *


Kewl


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 01:16 PM~9886378
> *THATS HOW WE DO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

chad..... check your pm


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 12:15 PM~9886370
> *BALLERS  :biggrin: What up Ivan?
> *


Not much . You adding that extra touch to that regal ? That a nice ride bro.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:13 AM~9886343
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!
> *


Shit sittin here at work on lil!!!! Company time well spent!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:00 PM~9886255
> *To LowLowDoll What's up???
> I'm Izzy Prez of Ruthless Kustoms Car Club!!! Didn't meet you last night, so I figured I'd say wuz up today. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Izzy, whats good! Thanks for showin a girl some love after the hater! How you doin' today?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN BY 2 SAY WHAT UP COLORADO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 11:33 AM~9886460
> *Hey Izzy, whats good! Thanks for showin a girl some love after the hater! How you doin' today?
> *


I'm cool, just sittin at work bullshitin!!!! You?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:37 PM~9886488
> *I'm cool, just sittin at work bullshitin!!!! You?
> *


Same thing, sittin at work, bored as hell...

Waitin' for monday to roll around..


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 7 2008, 11:37 AM~9886487
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN BY 2 SAY WHAT UP COLORADO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up BRO!!!! I'm not a Rollerz Only, but its cool to see other car clubs from different states on here to say wuz up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 11:38 AM~9886496
> *Same thing, sittin at work, bored as hell...
> 
> Waitin' for monday to roll around..
> *


That's cool. So I can't remember if you said you had a car or not?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there any hydraulic shops or wheel shops that sell parts anymore in Pueblo? I'm used to dealing with Fino's, and Roberts in Denver. Now that I'm in Pueblo, I really don't wanna drive out to Denver just for new motors. Thanks


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:44 PM~9886542
> *That's cool. So I can't remember if you said you had a car or not?
> *


Actually, I'm moving first than gonna look for the toy. I want something I can build from the ground up. I don't like buying cars already done. Just need some pointers and some ideas to start off...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 01:25 PM~9886431
> *chad..... check your  pm
> *


I DID...PM'D YOU BACK FOOL.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 7 2008, 11:47 AM~9886559
> *Is there any hydraulic shops or wheel shops that sell parts anymore in Pueblo?  I'm used to dealing with Fino's, and Roberts in Denver.  Now that I'm in Pueblo, I really don't wanna drive out to Denver just for new motors.  Thanks
> *



Not sure about P-Town, but hit Felix up!!! He owns Fat Kat Kustoms here in the Springs. 638-9700. He'll get you set!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 11:47 AM~9886560
> *Actually, I'm moving first than gonna look for the toy. I want something I can build from the ground  up. I don't like buying cars already done. Just need some pointers and some ideas to start off...
> *


That's cool!!! Well if you need some pointers, this is definitely the place for that. There's so many car clubs on here, we all got some ideas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:49 PM~9886583
> *Not sure about P-Town, but hit Felix up!!! He owns Fat Kat Kustoms here in the Springs. 638-9700. He'll get you set!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks I will.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm this topic got crazy for a minute.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping by to say whats up CO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 7 2008, 12:18 PM~9886786
> *Damm this topic got crazy for a minute.
> *


What's up bro!! This is Izzy from Ruthless. And yeah you're right!!!! Damn soap opera for a minute!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 7 2008, 12:23 PM~9886828
> *just dropping by to say whats up CO
> *


What's up!!!! Don't think I've met you yet. I'm Izzy from Ruthless Kustoms Car Club.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 01:24 PM~9886834
> *What's up bro!! This is Izzy from Ruthless. And yeah you're right!!!! Damn soap opera for a minute!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats up Ruthless? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 7 2008, 02:18 PM~9886786
> *Damm this topic got crazy for a minute.
> *


HELL YEAH....SHIT WAS HILARIOUS....


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Que paso Fesor!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 7 2008, 12:47 PM~9886559
> *Is there any hydraulic shops or wheel shops that sell parts anymore in Pueblo?  I'm used to dealing with Fino's, and Roberts in Denver.  Now that I'm in Pueblo, I really don't wanna drive out to Denver just for new motors.  Thanks
> *


THERES REALLY NO PLACE HERE IN PUEBLO TO GET STUFF ANYMORE! BUT HOMIE FELIX AT FAT KATS CAN HOOK YOU UP!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 03:31 PM~9887738
> *Que paso Fesor!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Que paso pana!!! Just got done reading all this shit on LIL!!! They gettin' busy up in here!!! Days of our Lives and all that!!! :werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And whutz good wit the rest of the 719 too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 12:29 PM~9886865
> *What's up!!!! Don't think I've met you yet. I'm Izzy from Ruthless Kustoms Car Club.
> *


whats up homie I'm Chris and I'm not in a club but I'm impala63 brother :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 7 2008, 03:34 PM~9888178
> *whats up homie I'm Chris and I'm not in a club but I'm impala63 brother :biggrin:
> *


Nice to meet you bro!!! I try and get on here as much as possible, so we'll definitely talk bro!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2008, 03:20 PM~9888105
> *Que paso pana!!! Just got done reading all this shit on LIL!!! They gettin' busy up in here!!! Days of our Lives and all that!!!  :werd:
> *


Takes forever to catch up huh?? But once you start reading you can't stop,it was like a soap opera!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: I thought it was Univision for a minute!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up wrinkles see u this weekend bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 04:41 PM~9888234
> *Takes forever to catch up huh?? But once you start reading you can't stop,it was like a soap opera!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I thought it was Univision for a minute!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea straight telenovela!!! :biggrin: So when are we gonna do something dogg? It's long overdue, we ain't done shit in a minute!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Let me know what you got going this weekend!!!! We'll figure somethin out, call or PM on here!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 05:29 PM~9888597
> *Let me know what you got going this weekend!!!! We'll figure somethin out, call or PM on here!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry everyone for making this place a soap opera! I just wanted to learn more about the cars before I jump into it! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 03:57 PM~9888350
> *Whats up wrinkles see u this weekend bro
> *


YOU COMING DOWN FRI. IVAN WE GOTS TO PARTY AT ROYS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 05:34 PM~9888646
> *Sorry everyone for making this place a soap opera! I just wanted to learn more about the cars before I jump into it! :biggrin:
> *


Itz a change, I guess :dunno: It made it interesting for a night or two im sure!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 7 2008, 11:47 AM~9886559
> *Is there any hydraulic shops or wheel shops that sell parts anymore in Pueblo?  I'm used to dealing with Fino's, and Roberts in Denver.  Now that I'm in Pueblo, I really don't wanna drive out to Denver just for new motors.  Thanks
> *




FAT KAT KUSTOMS PLACE 2 BUY UR SHIT....


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2008, 03:21 PM~9888114
> *And whutz good wit the rest of the 719 too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 04:34 PM~9888646
> *Sorry everyone for making this place a soap opera! I just wanted to learn more about the cars before I jump into it! :biggrin:
> *


SHIIIIIIIT! HAD TO READ BACK ON SOME PGS. DIDN'T KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON BUT KNOW I DO IT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 03:41 PM~9888234
> *Takes forever to catch up huh?? But once you start reading you can't stop,it was like a soap opera!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I thought it was Univision for a minute!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X 2 WHAT UP ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 05:38 PM~9888682
> *WHAT UP FES
> *


Whutz Up Tony!!! Are you still having the show or is it up in the air?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE NEED ANOTHER CLUB PARTY!!!!!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2008, 05:37 PM~9888674
> *Itz a change, I guess  :dunno: It made it interesting for a night or two im sure!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It did get quite interesting didn't it! I truly didn't mean for it to get like that and I feel like an idiot! I am WAY better than that bs! 

So how was everyones day?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 05:40 PM~9888703
> *WUS SUP COLORADO!
> *


Whutz Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 04:39 PM~9888694
> *X 2    WHAT UP ?
> *


What up Pimpin!!! How you been Homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 05:40 PM~9888710
> *WE NEED ANOTHER CLUB PARTY!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 05:38 PM~9888686
> *SHIIIIIIIT! HAD TO READ BACK ON SOME PGS. DIDN'T KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON BUT KNOW I DO IT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Well sadly I wasn't tryin to cause drama but someone got their panties in a bind and started talkin so there it was! It was funny as hell though!

Hi by the way, I'm BabyDoll!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 7 2008, 04:34 PM~9888646
> *Sorry everyone for making this place a soap opera! I just wanted to learn more about the cars before I jump into it! :biggrin:
> *


It's all good!! Made it interesting for a minute!!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2008, 04:39 PM~9888702
> *Whutz Up Tony!!! Are you still having the show or is it up in the air?
> *


 :dunno: STILL WORKN ON IT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2008, 04:40 PM~9888712
> *Whutz Up!!! :biggrin:
> *


FES SEEN YOU TOOK YOUR BODY OFF THA FRAME DOGGIE GET DOWN HOMIE HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU SWANG THAT SHIT HOMIE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 04:41 PM~9888718
> *What up Pimpin!!! How you been Homie?
> *


CHILLN BUILDN THA 47 FOR CINCO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup good timers


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 04:40 PM~9888710
> *WE NEED ANOTHER CLUB PARTY!!!!!
> *


WE SHOO DO DOGG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 05:42 PM~9888745
> *FES SEEN YOU TOOK YOUR BODY OFF THA FRAME DOGGIE GET DOWN HOMIE HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU SWANG THAT SHIT HOMIE
> *


Fo' sho, I'll be out mid summer!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 11:11 AM~9886330
> *Cipie ain't you working?
> *



WHY UR NOT... :rofl: :rofl: CALL A ***** BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 04:44 PM~9888762
> *WE SHOO DO DOGG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM GETTN 1 IN THA MIX....SOON


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 04:43 PM~9888755
> *wus sup good timers
> *


WUS CRACKIN CHUCH HOWS THA VALLE HOMIE I SEE THEM GOODTIMERSARE PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 04:43 PM~9888749
> *CHILLN BUILDN THA 47 FOR CINCO
> *


Hell yeah can't wait to see it dogg!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 05:37 PM~9888670
> *YOU COMING DOWN FRI. IVAN WE GOTS TO PARTY AT ROYS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Yeah friday night me and jose will be there


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 04:48 PM~9888808
> *Yeah friday night me and jose will be there
> *


HOE LONG YU STAYING DOWN?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ !!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Till sunday afternoon


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 04:50 PM~9888835
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ !!!!!
> *


NOTHING DOGG JUST DRINKING SOME PISTOS


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WE NEED 2 DO THIS AGAIN....


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

DAMN! All I see is Corona, Corona and oh wait! More Corona! All a girl needs is some salt and a lime!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 7 2008, 05:09 PM~9889005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you foolios party too much


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MY HOMIE ALEX'S LINCOLN I SPRAYED IN BURQUE! KANDY ORANGE OVER GOLD BASE


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ WASSAPINING.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHATS GOING DOWN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 05:45 PM~9889292
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY
> *


What up Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 05:57 PM~9889415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job Cip


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65*

What's good *RO*y?

What's Cracken Richy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:00 PM~9889449
> *SUP ROLLERZ WASSAPINING.
> *


What's good Andrew?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 7 2008, 06:11 PM~9889558
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> What's good ROy?
> ...


What up Sean,just got off work a lil ago,resting my tired old ass body


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 06:13 PM~9889575
> *What up Sean,just got off work a lil ago,resting my tired old ass body
> *


Yeah me too, i just got home myself resting my tired YOUNG body. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* RO4LIFE 719*, PROPER DOS

What's good Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 7 2008, 07:16 PM~9889591
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good Chuck?
> *




just chillen just got home from florence


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 7 2008, 07:11 PM~9889558
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> What's good ROy?
> ...


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PYLE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up CO?
damn it feel good to be home drinking a beer :biggrin: work sucked today :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 7 2008, 07:26 PM~9890117
> *what up CO?
> damn it feel good to be home drinking a beer :biggrin:  work sucked today :angry:
> *


Damn that sounds good,I gave up drinking on the weekdays though


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 07:29 PM~9890140
> *Damn that sounds good,I gave up drinking on the weekdays though
> *


I'll feel the same way as you next week homie drinking only on the weekends and holidays need to save the money for the cutty


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 06:06 PM~9889505
> *What up Wrinkles
> *


HEY ROY WHERES THA MEETING GOING TO BE AT AND WHAT TIME


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 7 2008, 05:57 PM~9889415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice candy job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 7 2008, 07:41 PM~9890265
> *HEY ROY WHERES THA MEETING GOING TO BE AT AND WHAT TIME
> *


You're kidding right.....damn you must be drunk everytime I talk to you :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you gonna make it Marcos?Julian will be there


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 07:48 PM~9890333
> *You're kidding right.....damn you must be drunk everytime I talk to you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuckd up Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 7 2008, 07:50 PM~9890352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats fuckd up Roy :biggrin:
> *


What up Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, curiousdos, FIRMEX, mafioso65
What up Chris,Marcos and Jose


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up ROY? whats good everyone?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 08:42 PM~9890938
> *whats up roy
> *


What up homie you ready for the trip?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey roy hear party at your house fri night :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:49 PM~9891040
> *What up homie you ready for the trip?
> *


yea cant wait to meet the fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9891052
> *hey roy hear party at your house fri night :biggrin:
> *


Nah homie I'm through with the parties for a bit,nothing but broken glass every time,But we'll crash Wrinkles" pad


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

HEY EVERYONE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TRIED TO KEEP ME SANE WHILE DEALING WITH MY DAUGHTERS DILEMA. I CAN'T GET INTO DETAILS BUT PLEASE PRAY FOR HER AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. IT HAS BEEN REALLY HARD  :tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:52 PM~9891075
> *Nah homie I'm through with the parties for a bit,nothing but broken glass every time,But we'll crash Wrinkles" pad
> *


You guys get crunk at your parties!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:52 PM~9891075
> *Nah homie I'm through with the parties for a bit,nothing but broken glass every time,But we'll crash Wrinkles" pad
> *


Wrinkles pad nah thats cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 09:58 PM~9891154
> *HEY EVERYONE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TRIED TO KEEP ME SANE WHILE DEALING WITH MY DAUGHTERS DILEMA. I CAN'T GET INTO DETAILS BUT PLEASE PRAY FOR HER AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. IT HAS BEEN REALLY HARD   :tears:
> *


Damn homie I obviosly ain't talked to you in a minute... but we'll do that...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 07:49 PM~9890337
> *you gonna make it Marcos?Julian will be there
> *


Roy im dead serious about joining GOODTIMES,I cant go as Julians companion anymore(been drinking 2 many beers and eating a shit load of food from u guys,dont wanna take advantage anymore,I WANT 2 BRING SOMETHING 2 THE TABLE) If i go its because u want me as a prospect.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 7 2008, 09:05 PM~9891251
> *Roy im dead serious about joining GOODTIMES,I cant go as Julians companion anymore(been drinking 2 many beers and eating a shit load of food from u guys,dont wanna take advantage anymore,I WANT 2 BRING SOMETHING 2 THE TABLE) If i go its because u want me as a prospect.
> *


I as acting President am saying I want you as an active prospect Marcos,Let's start earning that plaque homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9891154
> *HEY EVERYONE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TRIED TO KEEP ME SANE WHILE DEALING WITH MY DAUGHTERS DILEMA. I CAN'T GET INTO DETAILS BUT PLEASE PRAY FOR HER AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. IT HAS BEEN REALLY HARD   :tears:
> *


Our prayers are with you and your daughter homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 08:59 PM~9891165
> *Wrinkles pad  nah thats cool
> *


probably at mine homie,I dunno we'll see


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:09 PM~9891300
> *I as acting President am saying I want you as an active prospect Marcos,Let's start earning that plaque homie.
> *


Thanks Roy,just tell me when and where the meetings going 2 be.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 7 2008, 09:18 PM~9891412
> *Thanks Roy,just tell me when and where the meetings going 2 be.
> *


PM'd


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:19 PM~9891423
> *PM'd
> *


sup puto.. got your chain.. :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9891412
> *Thanks Roy,just tell me when and where the meetings going 2 be.
> *


congratulations homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 7 2008, 09:05 PM~9891251
> *Roy im dead serious about joining GOODTIMES,I cant go as Julians companion anymore(been drinking 2 many beers and eating a shit load of food from u guys,dont wanna take advantage anymore,I WANT 2 BRING SOMETHING 2 THE TABLE) If i go its because u want me as a prospect.
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2008, 09:20 PM~9891437
> *sup puto.. got your chain..  :biggrin:
> *


It's Ivan's Focker....It's too late to 1 day it might as well send it regular mail dog,I appreciate it


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:27 PM~9891526
> *It's Ivan's Focker....It's too late to 1 day it might as well send it regular mail dog,I appreciate it
> *


they have saturday delivery homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9891536
> *they have saturday delivery homie :biggrin:
> *


How much would that be homie?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

im out co see you tomorrow roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jose(Mafioso65) meet Marcos(FireMex)..He's been around for awhile and definately Good Times material
Marcos ,Jose is a prospect tambien and will meet everyone Saturday too


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 09:21 PM~9891456
> *congratulations homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 09:31 PM~9891570
> *im out co see you tomorrow roy
> *


Later dog we'll see ya mananna


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Marcos you get that PM?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:33 PM~9891578
> *Hey Jose(Mafioso65) meet Marcos(FireMex)..He's been around for awhile and definately Good Times material
> Marcos ,Jose is a prospect tambien and will meet everyone Saturday too
> *


THANKS AGAIN ROY, ILL BE THERE FOR SURE!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9891593
> *Marcos you get that PM?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice to meet you marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 7 2008, 09:37 PM~9891614
> *THANKS AGAIN ROY, ILL BE THERE FOR SURE!
> *


We'll be expecting you dog....get that Bowling face on tambien foolio :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Orlando,drama free tonight huh?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 7 2008, 09:40 PM~9891639
> *nice to meet you marcos
> *


Same here Jose ,see u Saturday homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9891647
> *What up Orlando,drama free tonight huh?
> *


WELL I CANT HELP WHEN YOU GOT A STALKER THAT COMES TO A LOWRIDER SITE WHEN SHE DONT EVEN GOT A CAR, OR SAYS SHE IS GOING TO BUILD ONE FROM THE FRAME UP....... I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT ON HER INCOME...

SEC.8, PART TIME AT THE LOCAL COLLEGE, NO CHILD SUPPORT FOR 3 KIDS...

I SEE HER BUILDING ONE BAD ASS CAR.... YA OK...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:50 PM~9891764
> *WELL I CANT HELP WHEN YOU GOT A STALKER THAT COMES TO A LOWRIDER SITE WHEN SHE DONT EVEN GOT A CAR,  OR SAYS SHE IS GOING TO BUILD ONE FROM THE FRAME UP.......  I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT ON HER INCOME...
> 
> SEC.8, PART TIME AT THE LOCAL COLLEGE, NO CHILD SUPPORT FOR 3 KIDS...
> ...


I hear ya homie,That's pedo dog..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up riders ?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9891154
> *HEY EVERYONE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TRIED TO KEEP ME SANE WHILE DEALING WITH MY DAUGHTERS DILEMA. I CAN'T GET INTO DETAILS BUT PLEASE PRAY FOR HER AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. IT HAS BEEN REALLY HARD   :tears:
> *


I don't know whats going on but she will be in my familys prayers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9891871
> *Whats up riders ?
> *


What up Ivan hey homie that chain can be here by Saturday but you gotta pay for one day delivery....let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What it Iz Izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9891929
> *What it Iz Izzy
> *


What up man!!! Damn I was waiting to see like 10 pages of soap opera material!!!
LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess no Univision drama tonight huh!! Well it made for some good reading at work today. Had of my dept lookin at that shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanted to roll thru and see what was going on tonight. To fellow Ryders I'll talk to everyone tomorrow. Daddy's got to get mimi's yo!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 10:12 PM~9891990
> *What up man!!! Damn I was waiting to see like 10 pages of soap opera material!!!
> LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I guess no Univision drama tonight huh!! Well it made for some good reading at work today. Had of my dept lookin at that shit!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ....take it eazy big dog


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado this was going to hit the 2nd page so I just had to post something :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9891154
> *HEY EVERYONE, I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TRIED TO KEEP ME SANE WHILE DEALING WITH MY DAUGHTERS DILEMA. I CAN'T GET INTO DETAILS BUT PLEASE PRAY FOR HER AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. IT HAS BEEN REALLY HARD   :tears:
> *


She is in our thought and prayers bROther, don't trip it will all work out in the end. gotta have faith in God, and he will take care of everything.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 7 2008, 10:50 PM~9891764
> *WELL I CANT HELP WHEN YOU GOT A STALKER THAT COMES TO A LOWRIDER SITE WHEN SHE DONT EVEN GOT A CAR,  OR SAYS SHE IS GOING TO BUILD ONE FROM THE FRAME UP.......  I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT ON HER INCOME...
> 
> SEC.8, PART TIME AT THE LOCAL COLLEGE, NO CHILD SUPPORT FOR 3 KIDS...
> ...


I like how you think you know EVERYTHING...Guess we'll see what happens huh...

You think I told you everything? I wasn't that stupid. Can't play someone who knows how to play the same game. Oh yeah, Happy early birthday asshole.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wake up CO its FRIDAYYYY.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Friday and aint got shit to do might as well party in colordo tonight.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 8 2008, 03:12 AM~9893362
> *I like how you think you know EVERYTHING...Guess we'll see what happens huh...
> 
> You think I told you everything? I wasn't that stupid. Can't play someone who knows how to play the same game. Oh yeah, Happy early birthday asshole.
> *


PLAY YOU, I DIDNT CARE ABOUT PLAYIN YOU, YOU GAVE IT UP WITH OUT A FIGHT OR CHALLANGE..... PLUS YOU DIDNT CARE IF I FUCKED SOMEONE AND THAN WENT TO SEE YOU SO I DIDNT NEED TO PLAY YOU... 
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: 
OH YA AND FUCK YOU ON YOUR BIRTHDAY...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

my families thoughts and prayers are with you and your family FE.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Orlando? haven't seen you in a minute. well, time to make the donuts. i'm out.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 8 2008, 07:15 AM~9893750
> *whats up Orlando? haven't seen you in a minute. well, time to make the donuts. i'm out.
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE... ITS BEEN A MIN...
HAVE A GOOD DAY AT WORK.....
I HAVE THE 4 DAYS OFF .... MY GIRL IS COMMING DOWN FROM TEXAS THIS SAT TO SEE ME FOR MY BIRTHDAY... THATS MY DOWN ASS WOMAN...


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

***** COLORADO RIDERS *****

HEY IF YOU GUYS ARE GOIN GOING TO BE AROUND IN THE SPRINGS THIS SAT NIGHT.... WE GOING TO GET TOGETHER FOR SOME DRINKS DOWN TOWN FOR (EXCEPT STALKERS) SO LEAVE YOUR BULL SHIT AT HOME


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 08:09 AM~9893729
> *PLAY YOU, I DIDNT CARE ABOUT PLAYIN YOU, YOU GAVE IT UP WITH OUT A FIGHT OR CHALLANGE.....  PLUS YOU DIDNT CARE IF I FUCKED SOMEONE AND THAN WENT TO SEE YOU  SO I DIDNT NEED TO PLAY YOU...
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> OH YA AND FUCK YOU ON YOUR BIRTHDAY...
> *



I'm done responding to your bullshit so if you wanna keep talkin go ahead, I'm better than that. I'm here to learn something so who cares what you think.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 8 2008, 07:49 AM~9893883
> *I'm done responding to your bullshit so if you wanna keep talkin go ahead, I'm better than that. I'm here to learn something so who cares what you think.
> *


LEARN SOMETHING.......... LOL THEY DONT TEACH HOW TO BE A HO OR HOW TO MAKE A HO A HOUSE WIFE... ON THIS SITE SO YOU ON THE WRONG SITE....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW!!! Thatz all I gotz to say!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say good morning everyone and have a good day! TGIF!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

And on today's episode.......... :0 :0 

Damn it's 8:20a.m. and I got my popcorn ready for this shit today!!!!LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What's up everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Lando!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 8 2008, 08:19 AM~9894041
> *Just wanted to say good morning everyone and have a good day! TGIF!
> *


What's up!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 8 2008, 08:22 AM~9894064
> *And on today's episode..........  :0  :0
> 
> Damn it's 8:20a.m. and I got my popcorn ready for this shit today!!!!LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2008, 08:15 AM~9893995
> *WOW!!! Thatz all I gotz to say!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Whutz good CO!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 08:25 AM~9894081
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG IZZY
> *


Just sittin here at work!!! Not working!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 8 2008, 09:25 AM~9894078
> *What's up!!!
> *


Not much, gonna party tomorrow for my bday! And you?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP FES...
HOW YOU BEEN MAN,, ITS BEEN A MIN


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 8 2008, 08:28 AM~9894098
> *Not much, gonna party tomorrow for my bday! And you?
> *


Probably just hang out with my son!!! Well gotta get back to work cause the Boss is here!!! I'll talk to you and everybody else later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 09:29 AM~9894111
> *WHATS UP  FES...
> HOW YOU BEEN MAN,, ITS BEEN A MIN
> *


I know im just chillin' whutz good with you?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2008, 08:31 AM~9894118
> *I know im just chillin' whutz good with you?
> *


JUST HANGIN OUT AT THE SHOP... GETTIN READY FOR MY LADY TO FLY IN TOMMORROW... WORKIN ON THE IMP... TALKIN SHIT TO THIS (TRICK AND STALKER)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 09:34 AM~9894138
> *JUST HANGIN OUT AT THE SHOP...  GETTIN READY FOR MY LADY TO FLY IN TOMMORROW...    WORKIN ON THE  IMP...    TALKIN SHIT TO THIS (TRICK AND STALKER)
> *


Damn!!! thatz whutz up!!! Happy B-Day by the way too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2008, 08:36 AM~9894153
> *Damn!!! thatz whutz up!!! Happy B-Day by the way too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO....
YOU AND YOUR LADY SHOULD TRY TO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME DRINKS WITH THE GROUP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 09:40 AM~9894179
> *THANKS BRO....
> YOU AND YOUR LADY SHOULD TRY TO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME DRINKS WITH THE GROUP
> *


Let me see what my WORK schedule is looking like for tomorrow!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL RIDERZ I GOT TO CLEAN HOUSE SO ILL BE ON LATERZ...
HAVE A GOOD FRIDAY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What you doin Lando?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9895669
> *What you doin Lando?
> *


CLEANIN MY HOUSE FOR WHEN MY GIRL COMES TOMMORROW, LISTENIN TO MUSIC, RELAXING..............
WHAT YOU DOING BIG PIMPIN


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 8 2008, 11:33 AM~9895470
> *
> 
> 
> ...





THIS IS HOW THE BIG RO FAMILY ROLLS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 12:13 PM~9895736
> *CLEANIN MY HOUSE FOR WHEN MY GIRL COMES TOMMORROW,  LISTENIN TO MUSIC,  RELAXING..............
> WHAT YOU DOING BIG PIMPIN
> *


Nothin Dogg, just sittin here being bored. Gettin ready for your B-day huh?
I probably won't be able to make it, but have a Happy B-day in case I don't see ya.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 08:11 AM~9893978
> *LEARN SOMETHING..........  LOL    THEY DONT TEACH HOW TO BE A  HO  OR HOW TO MAKE A HO A HOUSE WIFE... ON THIS SITE  SO YOU  ON THE WRONG SITE....
> *


That's too fucking funny, but you need to keep that shit in house homie. No one else needs to hear you and her business. If you guys have something to say to eachother, PM eachother going forward, alright.

You are representing ROLLERZONLY on LIL, and I don't want this to go any further for the world to read.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 PM~9896137
> *That's too fucking funny, but you need to keep that shit in house homie. No one else needs to hear you and her business. If you guys have something to say to eachother, PM eachother going forward, alright.
> 
> You are representing ROLLERZONLY on LIL, and I don't want this to go any further for the world to read.
> *


What up Pimpin!!! How is everything BRO!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 PM~9896137
> *That's too fucking funny, but you need to keep that shit in house homie. No one else needs to hear you and her business. If you guys have something to say to eachother, PM eachother going forward, alright.
> 
> You are representing ROLLERZONLY on LIL, and I don't want this to go any further for the world to read.
> *


THATS COOL HEFE....... YOU GOT IT.. ITS TO EASY TO DROP THIS WHOLE THING JUST LIKE HER DRAWS........LOL SORRY I HAD TO ONE LAST TIME...

TO ALL THE ROLLERZ FAM AND THE CO RIDERZ... I WANT TO SAY IM SORRY AND ILL KEEP MY BUSINESS ON THE LOW LOW....

LATERZ FROM BIG "O" PIMPIN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE
45.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

65.00 FOR 20X20 (TURNTABLE ETC) INCLUDES 5 WRITBANDS

LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES
$30.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

MOVE IN DATE
MAY 3, 2008
3PM TO 8Pm

Day of Show
MAY 4, 2008
Move in at 6am to 10am

QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602-405-9919
THIS IS A LRM SANCTIONED SHOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 8 2008, 02:55 PM~9896782
> *THATS COOL HEFE.......  YOU GOT IT..  ITS TO EASY TO DROP THIS WHOLE THING JUST LIKE HER DRAWS........LOL  SORRY I HAD TO ONE LAST TIME...
> 
> TO ALL THE ROLLERZ FAM  AND THE CO RIDERZ...    I WANT TO SAY IM SORRY AND  ILL KEEP MY BUSINESS ON THE LOW LOW....
> ...


Thanks b*RO* !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 8 2008, 04:13 PM~9897172
> *CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE
> 45.00 includes 4 wristbands
> Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00
> ...


Aint that the same day as the Springs Cinco?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:50 PM~9897410
> *Aint that the same day as the Springs Cinco?
> *


Yeah it is. Sorry *RO*y, we are still showing in Springs. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 03:02 PM~9896810
> *TTMFT
> *


Lazy ass ******, ain't you supposed to be at work?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 04:51 PM~9897420
> *Yeah it is. Sorry ROy, we are still showing in Springs. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry for what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:53 PM~9897435
> *Sorry for what?
> *


Taking all the trophies :0 










JK Focker.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 04:54 PM~9897448
> *Taking all the trophies :0
> JK Focker.
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Did you have work today or off early? (ROy)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 04:57 PM~9897475
> *Did you have work today or off early? (ROy)
> *


Off a lil early doing a few things before the homies from Wyoming get here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:58 PM~9897482
> *Off a lil early doing a few things before the homies from Wyoming get here
> *


Ahh shit party at your house! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 04:54 PM~9897448
> *Taking all the trophies :0
> JK Focker.
> *


 hno: 
can I at least get a 3rd place?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:59 PM~9897491
> *hno:
> can I at least get a 3rd place?
> *


Well if Glen shows, one of us is getting 3rd place. But fuck it, I'll take 3rd place in 60's class any day.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 04:59 PM~9897487
> *Ahh shit party at your house! :cheesy:
> *


Nah homie at the homie Wrinkles'
I have had enough already this past 2 months


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:02 PM~9897511
> *Nah homie at the homie Wrinkles'
> I have had enough already this past 2 months
> *


And never invited us?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 05:52 PM~9897428
> *Lazy ass ******, ain't you supposed to be at work?
> *



I GOT YOUR PARTS TODAY, AND THEN I PULLED THE FRONT END OF MY FRAME APART :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 05:01 PM~9897502
> *Well if Glen shows, one of us is getting 3rd place. But fuck it, I'll take 3rd place in 60's class any day.
> *


Isn't there like a Godly class Glenn can be in and us be in the normal class?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:03 PM~9897520
> *I GOT YOUR PARTS TODAY, AND THEN I PULLED THE FRONT END OF MY FRAME APART :biggrin:
> *


Kyle told me he got them and paid for them?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 06:04 PM~9897529
> *Kyle told me he got them and paid for them?
> *



YEA WE WENT THERE AND HE DID


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:03 PM~9897525
> *Isn't there like a Godly class Glenn can be in and us be in the normal class?
> *



Yeah I vote him exhibition only :biggrin: 

Oh and I forgot Lawrence's vert will be done by cinco too. I dunno if they will break it up for HT and verts or not at a local show.

If Glen shows, and Lawrence shows, you or I are fucked if we are all in the same class.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:05 PM~9897535
> *YEA WE WENT THERE AND HE DID
> *


Cool, can't wait to see it when he finishes. :biggrin: 

How did the color come out?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 06:08 PM~9897559
> *Cool, can't wait to see it when he finishes. :biggrin:
> 
> How did the color come out?
> *


 :dunno: IT SHOULD LOOK GOOD ALL TOGEATHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 05:07 PM~9897554
> *Yeah I vote him exhibition only :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I forgot Lawrence's vert will be done by cinco too. I dunno if they will break it up for HT and verts or not at a local show.
> ...


I think Jasper will make more categories like he does with the 80's when there are alot


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:11 PM~9897573
> *I think Jasper will make more categories like he does with the 80's when there are alot
> *


I hope so! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 05:07 PM~9897554
> *Yeah I vote him exhibition only :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I forgot Lawrence's vert will be done by cinco too. I dunno if they will break it up for HT and verts or not at a local show.
> ...


The red Vert from your club?
Is that chromed out too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 106.9 jamming right now....I better start getting some shit done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:10 PM~9897569
> *:dunno:  IT SHOULD LOOK GOOD ALL TOGEATHER
> *


What the fuck does that mean ******? Either the color looks good or it don't. :twak:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 06:12 PM~9897583
> *The red Vert from your club?
> Is that chromed out too?
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 06:13 PM~9897593
> *What the fuck does that mean ******? Either the color looks good or it don't. :twak:
> *



IT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:12 PM~9897583
> *The red Vert from your club?
> Is that chromed out too?
> *


Yeah, he has full undies, and a lot of it is engraved. It's in the shop getting painted as we speak. He did a full frame off again over this past year. Every nut and bolt was replaced on the entire car from what he has told me. I have not ssen it since the show in August.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:15 PM~9897602
> *IT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:13 PM~9897589
> *Damn 106.9 jamming right now....I better start getting some shit done
> *


Make sure to take Pics tonight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 05:15 PM~9897610
> *Yeah, he has full undies, and a lot of it is engraved. It's in the shop getting painted as we speak. He did a full frame off again over this past year. Every nut and bolt was replaced on the entire car from what he has told me. I have not ssen it since the show in August.
> *


Game over :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not gonna be able to make Cinco


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 06:20 PM~9897650
> *I'm not gonna be able to make Cinco
> *



WHY NOT *RO*Y


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everybody?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 8 2008, 06:22 PM~9897658
> *Whats up everybody?? :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:20 PM~9897650
> *I'm not gonna be able to make Cinco
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT YOU BETTER FOCKER! :angry: OR YOU'LL BE FINED :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:21 PM~9897655
> *WHY NOT ROY
> *


I just heard about the competition  

































JK homie I'm there :biggrin: I go to shows for the love of the lifestyle,and this year that love's gonna be huge


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9897658
> *Whats up everybody?? :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BORIQUA9279


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 06:25 PM~9897680
> *I just heard about the competition
> JK homie I'm there :biggrin: I go to shows for the love of the lifestyle,and this year that love's gonna be huge
> *





THERE IS GONNA BE SOME SIK CARS OUT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:26 PM~9897685
> *THERE IS GONNA BE SOME SIK CARS OUT
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY GET TO CLEANING FOCKER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 05:19 PM~9897640
> *Game over :0
> *


Nah, he can't make it. :biggrin: 

*2007 Lowrider of the year*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BUDDY DID YOU GET A HAIR CUT TODAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2008, 05:37 PM~9897766
> *BUDDY DID YOU GET A HAIR CUT TODAY
> *


NEGATIVE, MANANA.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good WRINKLES and SEAN?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 06:39 PM~9897775
> *NEGATIVE, MANANA.
> *



yea i need to make a appt brian took the day off sick :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 8 2008, 05:39 PM~9897778
> *whats good WRINKLES and SEAN?
> *


JUST KICKING IT LOOKING AT LIL AND DRINKING SOME PISTOS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 8 2008, 05:39 PM~9897778
> *whats good WRINKLES and SEAN?
> *


Chill'n doing some work, and taking a break here and there checking out LIL. What's good with you Pimp'n?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey whats good everyone... Hope you all had a good week!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY FAM..... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS...

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT, I HAVE TO GO TO THE AIRFORCE ACADEMY TO DO A SLEEP STUDY FOR SLEEP APNIA <----- (SPELL CHECK) I GOTS TO STAY OVER NIGHT.... FE SAID I SHOULD TELL THEM I SLEEP IN THE NUDE WITH ONLY A TEDDY BEAR.... LOL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean and Roy you guys suck.I can even take my car!!!!!!!!!You guys are going to make me buy a vert..Dammm did I say you suck.My bad.Can I please get a loan from one of you guys. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:50 PM~9897410
> *Aint that the same day as the Springs Cinco?
> *


ILL BE IN THA BIG "505" BUSTIN OUT THA 47 FOR THA 1ST TIME..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO??


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 8 2008, 08:16 PM~9899009
> *ILL BE IN THA BIG "505" BUSTIN OUT THA 47 FOR THA 1ST TIME..
> *


 :uh: The last time we discussed cinco we all decided Springs. I guess we will need to revisit that at our Meeting Sunday.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 8 2008, 09:46 PM~9899772
> *:uh:  The last time we discussed cinco we all decided Springs. I guess we will need to revisit that at our Meeting Sunday.
> *



NO PROBLEM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:59 PM~9897491
> *hno:
> can I at least get a 3rd place?
> *


*THATS FUNNY AS FUCK ...DO YOU REALLY THINK YOUR IMPALA IS 3RD PLACE MATERIAL ROY ROY !!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 7 2008, 11:43 AM~9886536
> *What's up BRO!!!! I'm not a Rollerz Only, but its cool to see other car clubs from different states on here to say wuz up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHATS GOOD?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON COLORADO? HOW EVERYONE BEEN LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE GOING HAVE IT POPPIN THIS YEAR TO ALL THE GUYS I DONT KNOW IN HERE WHATS UP.


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

What Up rollerz!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2008, 07:38 PM~9904594
> *Whut Up!!!
> *


Whats going on big daddy, that cutlass going to be clean


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN ROY I LOST YOUR NUMBER PM IT TO ME,


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's Good Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*

Where's the party pics b*RO*?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 9 2008, 08:15 PM~9904849
> *What's Good Colorado!
> *


THATS A NICE IMPALA YOU HAVE, LIKE THE GREEN,LOOKS LIKE MONEY :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 9 2008, 08:17 PM~9904869
> *THATS A NICE IMPALA YOU HAVE, LIKE THE GREEN,LOOKS LIKE MONEY :cheesy:
> *


I wish it were money Pimp!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn everybody in the CO must be out doing something except me :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TRADITIONS 79 65

whats up TRADITIONS 79 65 and 1 Guests :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 9 2008, 10:46 PM~9905695
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> ...


whats up homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea were getting fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 9 2008, 09:08 PM~9904801
> *Whats going on big daddy, that cutlass going to be clean
> *


Whutz good Plague!!! Did you sell the Caddy or did you decide to keep it? This Cutty is goin' to be alot of work, but you got to pay to play!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes? hit me up when you got a chance.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM... </span>GOOD MORNING CO-RIDERZ....
IM STILL FUCKED UP FROM LAST NIGHT... THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT SHOWED UP... <span style=\'color:red\'>I WAS HELLA DRUNK LAST NIGHT....
IM STILL FEELIN IT...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 10 2008, 08:48 AM~9907688
> *whats good Fes? hit me up when you got a chance.
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy thanks for letting the homies stay at your casa.We'll return the favor with the help on your motor.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 10 2008, 06:40 PM~9910993
> *Whats up Roy thanks for letting the homies stay at your casa.We'll return the favor with the help on your motor.
> *


What up Ivan,you guys are Family and return favors are never needed just appreciated,can't wait to do it again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP COLORADO ROLLERZ


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going on everybody?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 10 2008, 09:34 PM~9912564
> *WHAT UP COLORADO ROLLERZ
> *


WHATS UP CIPI........ WHAT UP IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 10 2008, 09:36 PM~9912594
> *WHATS UP CIPI........  WHAT UP  IZZY
> *


Wuz up BRO!!! Again sorry couldn't make it out. But I'm sure you got Fucked up for both of us huh???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9912594
> *WHATS UP CIPI........  WHAT UP  IZZY
> *


JUST CHILLIN! BOUT TO HIT THE BED GOTTA GO TO WORK IN THE MORN!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT ROLLERZ FAM... AND THE COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NITE NITE HITO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

CIPI CALL ME


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

To all my Colorado Ryders...Have a good night!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 10 2008, 09:34 PM~9912564
> *WHAT UP COLORADO ROLLERZ
> *


He's alive! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2008, 11:11 PM~9912991
> *BUDDY!!!
> *



WHAT UP *****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

"ROLLERZONLY clique shaking up the dice"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ8YYZids4


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! whutz good wit everyone?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2008, 07:42 AM~9914953
> *Whut Up CO!!! whutz good wit everyone?
> *


What up Fes!!! Wuz good Colorado Ryders!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP CO? ANYONE LOOKING FOR A CUTTY? ALREADY LIFTED 2 PUMP, 10 SWITCH(EXTRA BRAND NEW SWITCH BOX NOT EVEN INSTALLED YET) HYDROS INSTALLED AT FAT KATS. BRAND NEW YELLOW TOP OPTIMAS (GELS)(6). LOTS OF NEW STUFF UNDER THE HOOD. INTERIOR NOT RIPPED OR TORN. SOON TO BE NEW HEADLINER, CARPET........ OR INTERESTED IN POSSIBLE TRADE?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...I FINALLEY MADE IT BACK FROM CALIFAS!!! TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS IT WAS NICE TO SEE THE WHOLE FAMILY MINUS A FEW HEADS ON SATURDAY FOR THE MEETING. YOU FOO'S READY DOG, AND THOUGH I HATE TO LEAVE THE CHAPTER YOU GOODTIMERS ARE RIGHT ON TRACK....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THAT LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND COLORADO. I HAVE ABOUT 3 WEEKS AND ITS BACK TO CALIFAS FOR GOOD...REMEMBER ITS ALL ABOUT THAT TRADITION AND HAVING THOSE GOODTIMES TOGETHER......*

*CHUCKS (CEO) GOODTIMES CC *  


















*STILL GONNA PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BIG GT FAMILIA.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*QUE - NO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*MY BAD I FORGOT TO WELCOME THE 2 NEWEST FULLTIME MEMBERS GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

long time no talk to Chuckieboy and good luck out there in LA at least you can ride almost everyday out there bro


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2008, 02:09 PM~9917140
> *long time no talk to Chuckieboy and good luck out there in LA at least you can ride almost everyday out there bro
> *


*GRACIAS BIG LARRY....WHERE EVER I GO I WILL RIDE ALL DAY EVERY DAY DOGGY.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE NOTHING BUT RESPECT TO ALL THE RIDERS KEEPING THAT LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE HOMIE.......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*REPEN FOR 2008........*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 01:38 PM~9916947
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...I FINALLEY MADE IT BACK FROM CALIFAS!!! TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS IT WAS NICE TO SEE THE WHOLE FAMILY MINUS A FEW HEADS ON SATURDAY FOR THE MEETING. YOU FOO'S READY DOG, AND THOUGH I HATE TO LEAVE THE CHAPTER YOU GOODTIMERS ARE RIGHT ON TRACK....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THAT LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND COLORADO. I HAVE ABOUT 3 WEEKS AND ITS BACK TO CALIFAS FOR GOOD...REMEMBER ITS ALL ABOUT THAT TRADITION AND HAVING THOSE GOODTIMES TOGETHER......
> 
> CHUCKS (CEO) GOODTIMES CC
> ...


THATS RIGHT CHUCKS WE FULL TIMERS STAND AS ONE WORLD WIDE MUCH PROPS 2 ALL THE GOOD TIMERS KEEP PUSHING AND WE WILL MAKE OUR MARK IN THIS GAME SOON !!!  PRESIDENT (818) RIDERS G ~ TIMES 4 LIFE ....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 02:23 PM~9917246
> *REPEN FOR 2008........
> *


I KNOW COLORADO READY FOR (08)


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOODTIMES C.C. IN THE HOUSE NOW.... ITS OFFICIAL FOR ME FULLTIMIN....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 11 2008, 05:30 PM~9918704
> *GOODTIMES C.C. IN THE HOUSE NOW.... ITS OFFICIAL FOR ME FULLTIMIN....
> *


welcome 2 the fam bam homeboy  from us valley boys


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

THANK YOU HOMIE... GOIN TO PUT IT DOWN FOR LIFE.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 11 2008, 05:30 PM~9918704
> *GOODTIMES C.C. IN THE HOUSE NOW.... ITS OFFICIAL FOR ME FULLTIMIN....
> *


YOU BETTER CHANGE THA BOTTOM OF YOUR AVATAR FULLTIMER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 11 2008, 05:34 PM~9918733
> *THANK YOU HOMIE... GOIN TO PUT IT DOWN FOR LIFE.
> *


THATS RIGHT YOU HAVE A HOME IN THE VALLEY ALSO HOMEBOY SEE YOU HOMIES SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 11 2008, 05:36 PM~9918749
> *YOU BETTER CHANGE THA BOTTOM OF YOUR AVATAR FULLTIMER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 11 2008, 05:36 PM~9918749
> *YOU BETTER CHANGE THA BOTTOM OF YOUR AVATAR FULLTIMER
> *


X2 Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 11 2008, 06:36 PM~9918749
> *YOU BETTER CHANGE THA BOTTOM OF YOUR AVATAR FULLTIMER
> *


I noticed that as soon as i came into this topic


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

4 Members: Nothing But Trouble, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, WRINKLES

GOOD TIMERS REPPIN I SEE WUS SUP G TIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 05:38 PM~9918777
> *4 Members: Nothing But Trouble, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, WRINKLES
> 
> GOOD TIMERS REPPIN I SEE WUS SUP G TIMERS
> *


What up Big Chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 05:39 PM~9918785
> *What up Big Chuch
> *


VISITING THE STARS WUS SUP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 05:40 PM~9918797
> *VISITING THE STARS WUS SUP ROY
> *


The stars huh....doing it big huh Fulltimer as always


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan Wrinkles,Y Mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*TKK*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 05:42 PM~9918820
> *The stars huh....doing it big huh Fulltimer as always
> *


IM DOING WUTT I CAN YOU KNOW ME ALWAYS UP 2 SOMETHING FOR GOOD TIMES YOU GUYS COMING DOWN 2 A.Z.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 05:43 PM~9918831
> *What up Ivan Wrinkles,Y Mac
> *


THESE HOMMIES SHY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 05:44 PM~9918844
> *IM DOING WUTT I CAN YOU KNOW ME ALWAYS UP 2 SOMETHING FOR GOOD TIMES YOU GUYS COMING DOWN 2 A.Z.
> *


Nah homie really short on funds,lost my job for like 3 weeks


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9918831
> *What up Ivan Wrinkles,Y Mac
> *


Whats up el presidente


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9918860
> *Nah homie really short on funds,lost my job for like 3 weeks
> *


DAM STAY UP ROY MONEY COMES MONEY GOES BUT YOU WILL GET BACK ON YOUR FEET


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 05:50 PM~9918911
> *DAM STAY UP ROY MONEY COMES MONEY GOES BUT YOU WILL GET BACK ON YOUR FEET
> *


Got my Jale back dog just gotta backfill this hole it put me in,Imma be out there soon and next year it's balls out until they chop up my credit cards :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9918863
> *Whats up el presidente
> *


What up Big Ivan how you feeling today homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Looken Firme GOODTIMERS. :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZ96SS,* PROPER DOS

What's good Orlando? Your mail order bride go back home? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9918539
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's cracken Tone?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:53 PM~9918940
> *What up Big Ivan how you feeling today homie?
> *


Tired bro it was a long weekend but fun


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 05:52 PM~9918936
> *Got my Jale back dog just gotta backfill this hole it put me in,Imma be out there soon and next year it's balls out until they chop up my credit cards :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MAKE IT HAPPEN KEEP GOOD TIMES ON TOP OUT IN THE ROCKIES


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 05:57 PM~9918953
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ96SS, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good Orlando? Your mail order bride go back home? :biggrin:
> *


LOL... YOU GOT JOKES HEFE
YA SHE WENT BACK THIS MORNING, SHE WILL BE BACK ON FRIDAY THO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:04 PM~9919008
> *LOL... YOU GOT JOKES  HEFE
> YA SHE WENT BACK THIS MORNING,  SHE WILL BE BACK ON FRIDAY THO
> *


That's what's up! Hopefully she will be lucky enough t meet me next time she's here. :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 11 2008, 05:30 PM~9918704
> *GOODTIMES C.C. IN THE HOUSE NOW.... ITS OFFICIAL FOR ME FULLTIMIN....
> *


*MILK WEED TAKE THAT PROSPECT SHIT OFF YOUR AVI GOODTIMER..YOU FULLTIMING NOW ESE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 05:56 PM~9918948
> *Looken Firme GOODTIMERS. :thumbsup:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE.............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 06:12 PM~9919063
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE.............
> *


Nada, homie, just getting ready to put it down in the big CO.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 06:07 PM~9919028
> *That's what's up! Hopefully she will be lucky enough t meet me next time she's here. :0
> *


SHE WANTED TO MEET YOU THAT NIGHT AT PORKYS...
BUT YA SHE WILL MET UP WITH EVERYONE... SHE IS HELLA COOL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 06:16 PM~9919109
> *Nada, homie, just getting ready to put it down in the big CO.
> *


*FIRME DOG.IM GLAD TO SEE COLORADO BRINGING IT BACK HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I HAD TO SWOOP UP A NEW DAILEY DRIVER WELL I WAS IN CALIFAS....*  










:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 06:39 PM~9919281
> *I HAD TO SWOOP UP A NEW DAILEY DRIVER WELL I WAS IN CALIFAS....
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice to be a baller


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS

*MAKE THAT PAPER ROYROY!!!![/ B] *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:47 PM~9919341
> *Must be nice to be a baller
> *


*I WISH I KNEW HOW IT FELT HOMIE ......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 06:48 PM~9919346
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> Show me how baller *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:52 PM~9919381
> *Show me how baller
> *


*A BALLER ON THE COURT HOMIE. BUT THATS ABOUT IT DOGGIE!! GOODTIMES *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 07:13 PM~9919579
> *A BALLER ON THE COURT HOMIE. BUT THATS ABOUT IT DOGGIE!!  GOODTIMES
> *


*Court*yard,behind your house?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan Y Marcos


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 07:25 PM~9919665
> *What up Ivan Y Marcos
> *


WHATS UP ROY, HAD A BLAST THIS SATURDAY,CANT WAIT FOR THE MANY MORE TO COME HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 11 2008, 07:31 PM~9919708
> *WHATS UP ROY, HAD A BLAST THIS SATURDAY,CANT WAIT FOR THE MANY MORE TO COME HOMIE
> *


that's good homie,only more to come dog....welcome to the Family


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 02:07 PM~9917131
> *MY BAD I FORGOT TO WELCOME THE 2 NEWEST FULLTIME MEMBERS GOODTIMES CC
> *


GRACIAS CHUCKS ,IM READY TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 11 2008, 08:37 PM~9919740
> *GRACIAS CHUCKS ,IM READY TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup:
> *


Right on Marcos we got to get our rides out of that damn paint prison.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 PM~9919830
> *Right on Marcos we got to get our rides out of that damn paint prison.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 07:33 PM~9919723
> *that's good homie,only more to come dog....welcome to the Family
> *


GRACIAS ROY, IT WAS COOL TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN, AND EVERYONE I MET THIS SATURDAY WERE FIRME AS HELL.CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS 2 COME. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 PM~9919830
> *Right on Marcos we got to get our rides out of that damn paint prison.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CANT WAIT 2 GET IT BACK ,GOTTA START WORKING ON IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 11 2008, 07:56 PM~9919878
> *GRACIAS ROY, IT WAS COOL TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN, AND EVERYONE I MET THIS SATURDAY WERE FIRME  AS HELL.CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS 2 COME. :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD TIMES* to come homie.....nothing but *GOOD TIMES *:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 08:09 PM~9919991
> *GOOD TIMES to come homie.....nothing but GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> *


roy my bomb must go.. $16,000 obo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 11 2008, 08:17 PM~9920063
> *roy my bomb must go.. $16,000 obo :biggrin:
> *


Loan me $15,986.23 and I'll consider it :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 08:23 PM~9920121
> *Loan me $15,986.23 and I'll consider it :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, mafioso65

*WHATS CRACKEN JOSE...........*  










*JOSE (65 IMPALA), MILKWEED (93 FLEETWOOD), AND BEEZY (95 FLEETWOOD)*

*REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 11 2008, 07:37 PM~9919740
> *GRACIAS CHUCKS ,IM READY TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST! :thumbsup:
> *


*YA SAVEZ CARNALITO..ITS ABOUT TIME HOMIE!!! YOU BEEN WITH US FOR A WHILE AND IM GLAD YOU READY TO MAKE THAT COMMITMENT HOMIE.....GOODTIMES CC FO LIFE*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:59 PM~9920455
> *What up Jose
> *


what up roy had fun this weekend hope to have more


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 10:05 PM~9920501
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, mafioso65
> 
> ...


whats up big boss hope to be part of the goodtimes fam


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Somewhat of a slow night tonight!!! I'll holla at you guys tomorrow...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:19 PM~9920600
> *what up  roy had fun this weekend hope to have more
> *


It's only the beginning doggie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ROY WHATS UP JOSE HOWS THINGS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP LANDO HOPE YOU B-DAY WAS COOL COULDNT MAKE IT THIS JOB IS KICKING MY ASS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:40 PM~9920806
> *WHATS UP ROY WHATS UP JOSE HOWS THINGS
> *


LOOK AT THE STRANGER THAT SHOWS UP


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:42 PM~9920826
> *WHATS UP LANDO HOPE YOU B-DAY WAS COOL COULDNT MAKE IT THIS JOB IS KICKING MY ASS
> *


IM GOING TO KICK YOU ASS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

SHIT HOMIE TRING TO GET MY PAPER RIGHT BUT THE MONTE IS IN THE SHOP FOR THE INTERIOR SHOULD BE DONE BY FRIDAY AND LOOKING PIMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:40 PM~9920806
> *WHATS UP ROY WHATS UP JOSE HOWS THINGS
> *


What up Big *RICH* de *TRADITONS KAR KLUB*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:43 PM~9920838
> *IM GOING TO KICK YOU ASS
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: hno: GOT TO CATCH ME FIRST


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:43 PM~9920841
> *SHIT HOMIE TRING TO GET MY PAPER RIGHT BUT THE MONTE IS IN THE SHOP FOR THE INTERIOR SHOULD BE DONE BY FRIDAY AND LOOKING PIMP
> *


WHAT UP WITH THE SET UP? IM GOING TO SELL THE RIDE IF I DONT GET IT...


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:37 PM~9920784
> *It's only the beginning doggie
> *


hope so bro im ready to rep the street this year hope as a FULLTIME GOODTIMER


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:44 PM~9920851
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  hno:  hno:  GOT TO CATCH ME FIRST
> *


REMEMBER I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK, FUCKER :twak:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:45 PM~9920858
> *WHAT UP WITH THE SET UP?  IM GOING TO SELL THE RIDE IF I DONT GET IT...
> *


HE CALLED ME FRIDAY HE HAS BEEN AT THE HOSPITAL WITH HIS KID WITH IN THE NEXT WEEK TRING TO DO IT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:46 PM~9920872
> *HE CALLED ME FRIDAY HE HAS BEEN AT THE HOSPITAL WITH HIS KID WITH IN THE NEXT WEEK TRING TO DO IT THIS WEEKEND
> *


WELL IF NOT IM JUST GOING TO TAKE YOURS FROM YOU LIKE A JACK MOVE :guns:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

IT WILL GET DONE DONT YOU WORRY


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:40 PM~9920806
> *WHATS UP ROY WHATS UP JOSE HOWS THINGS
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BIG RICH AND THANKS FOR THE LOWER ARMS


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE.... WHAT UP HEFE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Fe call me ASAP ******!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:49 PM~9920900
> *ITS ALL GOOD BIG RICH AND THANKS FOR THE LOWER ARMS
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE ANY TIME


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920907
> *Fe call me ASAP ******!
> *


HE'S NOT ON HERE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920905
> *<span style='color:green'>ROLLERZONLY MAFIA WHAT!
> 
> What's good bROther?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 PM~9920921
> *ROLLERZONLY MAFIA WHAT!
> 
> What's good bROther?
> *


JUST HANGIN OUT, BORED...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 PM~9920918
> *HE'S NOT ON HERE
> *


Yeah, but he'll check it soon. His phone is off tried calling him. That ****** needs to get him a chirp.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:52 PM~9920936
> *JUST HANGIN OUT,  BORED...
> *


I have an Esco you can wash for me. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 09:53 PM~9920945
> *Yeah, but he'll check it soon. His phone is off tried calling him. That ****** needs to get him a chirp.
> *


YOU NEED HIM LIKE ASAP... ILL CALL HIM ON THE BAT PHONE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 09:54 PM~9920951
> *I have an Esco you can wash for me. :biggrin:
> *


THATS K-DAWGS JOB....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:54 PM~9920954
> *YOU NEED HIM LIKE ASAP... ILL CALL HIM ON THE BAT PHONE
> *


WTF is a bat phone? Nah as long as I speak to him before he makes that order it's cool.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good look'n out Ritchie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *mafioso65*, ROLLERZ96SS, *PROPER DOS*


What's cracken GOODTIMERS?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9920999
> *Good look'n out Ritchie
> *


I GOT YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:55 PM~9920970
> *THATS K-DAWGS  JOB....
> *


Nah, he takes care of me at work.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9921013
> *THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, ROLLERZ96SS, PROPER DOS
> What's cracken GOODTIMERS?
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:02 PM~9921044
> *ITS ALL GOOD SEAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

So what did we decide with our LIL picnic? :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 PM~9921070
> *So what did we decide with our LIL picnic? :dunno:
> *


I GOT A IDEA OF THE WALL BUT LETS BUST A TRAIN TO DENVER START IN PUEBLO THAN SPRINGS THAN MEET IN DENVER AND HANT OUT THERE AND CHILL IT MAKE SENCE THAN WE CRUISE AND HANG OUT ALL TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:07 PM~9921092
> *I GOT A IDEA OF THE WALL BUT LETS BUST A TRAIN TO DENVER START IN PUEBLO THAN SPRINGS THAN MEET IN DENVER AND HANT OUT THERE AND CHILL IT MAKE SENCE THAN WE CRUISE AND HANG OUT ALL TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME
> *


I dunno about Denver, but good idea possibly.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 11:08 PM~9921106
> *I dunno about Denver, but good idea possibly.
> *


YOU START IN YOUR TOWN THAN MEET UP WITH ALL OF US FROM SPRINGS THAN ROLL UP TO DENVER AND MEET UP WITH DENVER AND THE GUYS FROM UP ON THE NORTH


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:22 PM~9920629
> *whats up big boss hope to be part of the goodtimes fam
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP JOSER....YOU MET THE COLORADO GT FAMILIA HOMIE!!! KEEP PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE AND ALL WILL FALL INTO PLACE.....*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHAT UP CIPI, WHAT UP CHUCKIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:45 PM~9920864
> *hope so bro  im ready to rep the street this year hope as a FULLTIME GOODTIMER
> *


*YOU ON THE RIGHT TRACK HOMIE........*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CIPI


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:18 PM~9921230
> *WHAT UP CIPI,  WHAT UP </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>CHUCKIE*


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE...WHAT IT DO BIG DOG, YOU ALMOST OUT THE ARMY YET!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 10:21 PM~9921276
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE...WHAT IT DO BIG DOG, YOU ALMOST OUT THE ARMY YET!!!!
> *


THE DAYS ARE COUNTIN DOWN BRO, I CANT WAIT...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY! JUST TRYIN TO CATCH UP ON THE DAILY POSTS! HEY SEAN I GOTTA GET ME SOME OF THOSE KICKS! GIVE ME A CALL!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:23 PM~9921298
> *THE DAYS ARE COUNTIN DOWN BRO,  I CANT WAIT...
> *


*I BET HOMIE..YOU LIKE ME!!!! I CANT WAIT TO PCS TO CALIFAS EITHER ESE!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 11 2008, 10:25 PM~9921322
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY! JUST TRYIN TO CATCH UP ON THE DAILY POSTS!  HEY SEAN I GOTTA GET ME SOME OF THOSE KICKS! GIVE ME A CALL!
> *


That ****** p*RO* bought my last pair. I seen a pic on Orlandos myspace showing those fuckers off. :biggrin: 

Call me Manana.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 11:30 PM~9921381
> *That ****** pRO bought my last pair. I seen a pic on Orlandos myspace showing those fuckers off. :biggrin:
> 
> Call me Manana.
> *


FO SHO!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9921370
> *I BET HOMIE..YOU LIKE ME!!!! I CANT WAIT TO PCS TO CALIFAS EITHER ESE!!!!
> *


I KNOW BRO... IM TIRED OF ALL THE CRAP THIS JOB HAS TURNED INTO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:37 PM~9921479
> *I KNOW BRO...  IM TIRED OF ALL THE CRAP THIS JOB HAS TURNED INTO
> *


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE...*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Orlando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 10:54 PM~9921621
> *Wuz up Orlando!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN.....


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9921666
> *WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN.....
> *


Wuz new wit you??? How's the RO Fam doin??


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 11:02 PM~9921686
> *Wuz new wit you??? How's the RO Fam doin??
> *


THE ROLLERZ FAMILY IS TREATIN ME LIKE A BROTHER


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 PM~9921705
> *THE ROLLERZ FAMILY  IS TREATIN ME LIKE  A BROTHER
> *


I STILL GOT MAD LOVE FOR THE RUTHLESS FAMILY AS WELL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 PM~9921705
> *THE ROLLERZ FAMILY  IS TREATIN ME LIKE  A BROTHER
> *


That's cool man!!! So what you got goin on wit your rides??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:06 PM~9921722
> *I STILL GOT MAD LOVE FOR THE RUTHLESS FAMILY AS WELL
> *



Hey dogg you know Ruthless has much love for all you guys!!! Past members and all the RO Fam!!! We're all makin this shit happen for the Springs this year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 11:09 PM~9921735
> *That's cool man!!! So what you got goin on wit your rides??
> *


THE 96 IS GOING TO GET A MAJOR MAKE OVER, THE 86 CUTTY MIGHT GET SOLD IF I CAN GET WHAT I WANT FOR IT, THE 99 SLOW ROLLA IS GETTIN SOME 18" RIMS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 10:30 PM~9921381
> *That ****** pRO bought my last pair. I seen a pic on Orlandos myspace showing those fuckers off. :biggrin:
> 
> Call me Manana.
> *


Hey wuz going on Pimpin!!!! Haven't talked to you in a minute!!! How's the Rollerz Fam bRO???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:13 PM~9921751
> *THE  96  IS GOING TO GET A MAJOR MAKE OVER,  THE 86 CUTTY MIGHT GET SOLD IF I CAN GET WHAT I WANT FOR IT,  THE  99 SLOW ROLLA  IS GETTIN SOME 18" RIMS
> *


The SLow Rolla!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: Just remember I helped name her!!! LOL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 11:14 PM~9921761
> *The SLow Rolla!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Just remember I helped name her!!! LOL
> *


YOU GO THE RIGHTS ON THE NAME
' SLO ROLLA COROLLA'


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:16 PM~9921771
> *YOU GO THE RIGHTS ON THE NAME
> ' SLO ROLLA  COROLLA'
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Cool!! Well gotta go make mimi's yo!! I'll talk to you and everybody tomorrow pimp.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 11:17 PM~9921783
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Cool!! Well gotta go make mimi's yo!! I'll talk to you and everybody tomorrow pimp.
> *


NIGHT PIMP


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

SLOW ROLLA SS..... SLOW ROLLA SUPER SLOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED CC*just because we love the lifestyle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2008, 02:44 AM~9922403
> *MOST HATED CCjust because we love the lifestyle
> *


outta the woodwork comes Larry.....what up homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO RYDERS*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: HAVE A GOOD DAY CO RIDER


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz good Colorado!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920907
> *Fe call me ASAP ******!
> *


ME 2 :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 11 2008, 05:58 PM~9918959
> *What's cracken Tone?
> *


WHAT UP ? HAVENT HEARD BACK FROM YA


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going on tone?????


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 08:53 AM~9923149
> *Wuz going on tone?????
> *


WHAT UP BRO??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 12 2008, 09:03 AM~9923197
> *WHAT UP BRO??
> *


Just chillin at work!!!  
Whats up with you?
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2008, 10:37 AM~9923754
> *Whut Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Fes??? :wave: :wave: 
Whats new Pimp? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 12:33 PM~9924055
> *What up Fes??? :wave:  :wave:
> Whats new Pimp? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' shit different day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 07:47 AM~9922706
> *outta the woodwork comes Larry.....what up homie
> *


Whats up Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Que onda roy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan,y Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jose get any word on the price for that block homie?


----------



## R~LILTRIPPER~O (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 6 2008, 10:15 PM~9882410
> *New to this but gotta show some lady love! Whats up boy!
> *


Nuttin much just workin on my bike and stuff. Whatz up with you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 12 2008, 08:21 AM~9923001
> *WHAT UP ? HAVENT HEARD BACK FROM YA
> *


Ahh sorry b*RO*, it's hard cause I gotz to be in Springs all week. I'll be in my Pueblo branch next week, if you wanna wait until then? Either way let me know b*RO*!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 11 2008, 11:13 PM~9921753
> *Hey wuz going on Pimpin!!!! Haven't talked to you in a minute!!! How's the Rollerz Fam bRO???
> *


Everything is cool on the RO side. What's good with the Ruthless Familia?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up SEAN? how's the BIG R O?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 12 2008, 07:59 PM~9928100
> *what up SEAN? how's the BIG R O?
> *


All is cool homie, how about the mighty TKK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HEY GOODTIMERS THE JACKETS ARE IN SO IF YOU WANNA PUT AN ORDER IN LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 08:44 PM~9928587
> *HEY GOODTIMERS THE JACKETS ARE IN SO IF YOU WANNA PUT AN ORDER IN LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 08:44 PM~9928587
> *HEY GOODTIMERS THE JACKETS ARE IN SO IF YOU WANNA PUT AN ORDER IN LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ROY ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 08:52 PM~9928665
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROY ??
> *


Nuttin much dog just trying to see what I can do to get the Motor back in the Deuce ASAP


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 08:57 PM~9928719
> *Nuttin much dog just trying to see what I can do to get the Motor back in the Deuce ASAP
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW YOU GOT THE GENTE TO HELP OUT HOMIE!!!! IT AINT NUTHEN BUT A THING GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:00 PM~9928744
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW YOU GOT THE GENTE TO HELP OUT HOMIE!!!! IT AINT NUTHEN BUT A THING GOODTIMER!!!
> *


We're all over it  
Playtimes over


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHUCKIEBOY63 Today, 09:00 PM | | Post #13828 

GOODTIMES CC (CEO)

Posts: 5,227
Joined: Jun 2005
From: EL MONTE (SGV)
Car Club: GOODTIMES CAR CLUB 




Damn aint even left Colorado and already taken it offa your Avi
:twak: :twak:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:05 PM~9928804
> *CHUCKIEBOY63  Today, 09:00 PM    |  | Post #13828
> 
> GOODTIMES CC (CEO)
> ...


*DONT TRIP DOGGY..YOU KNOW WHATS UP ROY!!!I DONT THINK I HAVE TO EXPLAIN ANYTHING HOMIE, BECAUSE I KNOW YOU ALREADY KNOW WHERE MY HEART IS AT AND I KNOW I LEFT THE COLORADO CHAPTER IN GOOD HANDS ESE!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:08 PM~9928832
> *DONT TRIP DOGGY..YOU KNOW WHATS UP ROY!!!I DONT THINK I HAVE TO EXPLAIN ANYTHING HOMIE, BECAUSE I KNOW YOU ALREADY KNOW WHERE MY HEART IS AT AND I KNOW I LEFT THE COLORADO CHAPTER IN GOOD HANDS ESE!!!
> *


I'm just giving ya shit doggie :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:04 PM~9928788
> *We're all over it
> Playtimes over*


*OH I KNOW IT IS DOGGY...I JUST BOOKED MY ROOM AND MY FLIGHT TO ARIZONA TODAY DOG...ILL BE WITH THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE IN THE 602 REPEN THAT "GT" FAMILIA, WELCOMING IN THE ARIZONA CHAPTER!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:04 PM~9928788
> *We're all over it
> ..."HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS QUE NO"?????*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:11 PM~9928855
> *OH I KNOW IT IS DOGGY...I JUST BOOKED MY ROOM AND MY FLIGHT TO ARIZONA TODAY DOG...ILL BE WITH THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE IN THE 602 REPEN THAT "GT" FAMILIA, WELCOMING IN THE ARIZONA CHAPTER!!!!
> *


Show em that Colorado Love for those of us that are financially unable to make it dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:13 PM~9928877
> *THEN ITS OF TO THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW IN APRIL WITH THE SIX TRE HOMIE...REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY EVERYDAY.....LIKE YOU SAID PLAYTIME IS OVER HOMIE..."HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS QUE NO"?????
> *


*Tu Sabes*.....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:14 PM~9928878
> *Show em that Colorado Love for those of us that are financially unable to make it dog
> *


*DONT TRIP GOODTIMER YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS FOO...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's my new name after paint next year....PLAYTYMES OVER


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:15 PM~9928896
> *Tu Sabes.....
> *












*YOU ALREADY KNOW AND STILL GROWING ESE!!!!*

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO CHAPTER 2008*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:19 PM~9928927
> *That's my new name after paint next year....PLAYTYMES OVER
> *


*ES TODO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:20 PM~9928930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like a Mofo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, CHUCKIEBOY63, 4pump84cutty
GOOD TIMES in this MOFO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:26 PM~9929010
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, CHUCKIEBOY63, 4pump84cutty
> GOOD TIMES in this MOFO
> *


for life :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Thirtymax,how you been Dog


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,I see you've stopped talking to me.....you must be getting ready for show season :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Real D-Eazy_@Feb 12 2008, 09:37 PM~9929150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:38 PM~9929162
> *What up Sean,I see you've stopped talking to me.....you must be getting ready for show season :biggrin:
> *


Nah you still my homie. I just like to see how Chuckie pumps you guys up. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 09:44 PM~9929252
> *Nah you still my homie. I just like to see how Chuckie pumps you guys up.  :biggrin:
> *


You should see the meetings.....like a gospel revolution :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:50 PM~9929337
> *You should see the meetings.....like a gospel revolution :biggrin:
> *


jk :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 07:58 PM~9928086
> *Everything is cool on the RO side.  What's good with the Ruthless Familia?
> *


What it do Pimp!!!! The Ruthless Familia is doin good Homie!!!! uffin: 
So when we gonna get all these Clubs together and do something?? 
Just to let you know the 3rd Annual Ruthless Kustoms show is probably going to be May 17th. As soon as we get everything finalized with sponsors and everything I'll let you and everyone know. Hopefully the RO Fam can come and show off some of them Firme rides bRO!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 10:00 PM~9929451
> *What it do Pimp!!!! The Ruthless Familia is doin good Homie!!!! uffin:
> So when we gonna get all these Clubs together and do something??
> Just to let you know the 3rd Annual Ruthless Kustoms show is probably going to be May 17th. As soon as we get everything finalized with sponsors and everything I'll let you and everyone know. Hopefully the RO Fam can come and show off some of them Firme rides bRO!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Well RO had a new years party....we had ours 2 weeks later....I think it's big Ruthless Kar Klubs turn to host :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats goin on Roy!! How you been doggie?? :biggrin: 
Ruthless Kustoms 3rd Annual Car show should be May 17th. Once everything's finalized I'll give you location and times. I should know by the end of the week. Then I'll post it up on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:02 PM~9929468
> *Well RO had a new years party....we had ours 2 weeks later....I think it's big Ruthless Kar Klubs turn to host :biggrin:
> *


That's not a bad idea!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 09:44 PM~9929252
> *Nah you still my homie. I just like to see how Chuckie pumps you guys up.  :biggrin:
> *


*DO I PUMP YOU GUYS UP TO SEAN DOG!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 10:03 PM~9929488
> *Whats goin on Roy!! How you been doggie?? :biggrin:
> Ruthless Kustoms  3rd Annual Car show should be May 17th. Once everything's finalized I'll give you location and times. I should know by the end of the week. Then I'll post it up on here. :biggrin:
> *


We'll be there homie,always up to support the Big Ruthless thang homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 10:00 PM~9929451
> *What it do Pimp!!!! The Ruthless Familia is doin good Homie!!!! uffin:
> So when we gonna get all these Clubs together and do something??
> Just to let you know the 3rd Annual Ruthless Kustoms show is probably going to be May 17th. As soon as we get everything finalized with sponsors and everything I'll let you and everyone know. Hopefully the RO Fam can come and show off some of them Firme rides bRO!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



You know what's up Pimp. Them CAR SHOW KINGS!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:50 PM~9929337
> *You should see the meetings.....like a gospel revolution :biggrin:
> *


*JUST KEEPING IT REAL HOMIE THATS ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:07 PM~9929535
> *We'll be there homie,always up to support the Big Ruthless thang homie
> *


We always appreciate it when some of the bigger clubs come out and show support like GOODTIMES and Rollerz Only!!!!! You guys always do it big and you guys will always have Ruthless Kustoms' support for anything you guys do!!! Just let us know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HEY SEAN ANY OF YOU GUYS HEADING TO THE ARIZONA SUPER SHOW HOMIE???*


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2008, 06:10 PM~9919044
> *MILK WEED TAKE THAT PROSPECT SHIT OFF YOUR AVI GOODTIMER..YOU FULLTIMING NOW ESE!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 PM~9929563
> *You know what's up Pimp. Them CAR SHOW KINGS!
> *


Hell yeah Homie!!!! Gotta do this shit big this year for C.Springs!!!! You know Ruthless got much respect for the RO Fam!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 09:26 PM~9929010
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, CHUCKIEBOY63, 4pump84cutty
> GOOD TIMES in this MOFO
> *


KEEP PUSHING HOMIES WE COMING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHAT UP TP*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:06 PM~9929528
> *DO I PUMP YOU GUYS UP TO SEAN DOG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Nah homie, no one can pump me or my family up more than we already are. We're ready to put it down like we do EVERY year!

But you do a good job of it for the GOODTIMERS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 PM~9929620
> *WHAT UP TP
> *


Sup ******!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:18 PM~9929644
> *:uh: Nah homie, no one can pump me or my family up more than we already are. We're ready to put it down like we do EVERY year!
> 
> But you do a good job of it for the GOODTIMERS.
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.......JUST TRYING TO GET THEM TRADITIONALS BACK ON THE CALLES OF COLORADO AND SO FAR I THINK ITS WORKING HOMIE, WHAT YOU THINK DOG?* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 10:13 PM~9929600
> *Hell yeah Homie!!!! Gotta do this shit big this year for C.Springs!!!! You know Ruthless got much respect for the "R".*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 10:14 PM~9929605
> *KEEP PUSHING HOMIES WE COMING
> *


*THATS RIGHT............SEE YOU IN ARIZONA CHUCH DOG!!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well to my fellow Colorado Ryders have a good night!!! Daddy's gotta make mimi's now!!!! Just wanted to roll thru and show sum luv and respect to all the Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 12 2008, 10:26 PM~9929730
> *Well to my fellow Colorado Ryders have a good night!!! Daddy's gotta make mimi's now!!!! Just wanted to roll thru and show sum luv and respect to all the Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We appreciate that dog.hit us up once plans are in place for that get together  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEAN ANY OF YOU GUYS FROM THE "RO" COLORADO CHAPTER HEADED TO ARIZONA HOMIE FOR THE SHOW?????* :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:20 PM~9929659
> *GRACIAS HOMIE.......JUST TRYING TO GET THEM TRADITIONALS BACK ON THE CALLES OF COLORADO AND SO FAR I THINK ITS WORKING HOMIE, WHAT YOU THINK DOG? :biggrin:
> *


*Honestly not a damn thing has changed, so I'd have to say so far it's not working. There's a lot more woof'n on LIL I'll give you that, but the streets are the same homie. Like I said some pages back...............................


It's time to put up or shut up!........... and that goes for the shows and the streets.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, THUGG PASSION

*WHATS CRACKEN JOSE...YOU READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:30 PM~9929790
> *Honestly not a damn thing has changed, so I'd have to say so far it's not working. There's a lot more woof'n on LIL I'll give you that, but the streets are the same homie. Like I said some pages back...............................
> It's time to put up or shut up!........... and that goes for the shows and the streets.
> *


*OH COMMON HOMIE....YOU REALLY BELIEVE THAT!!! YOU AINT CATCHING FEELINGS ARE YOU DOGGY? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> *SEAN ANY OF YOU GUYS FROM THE "RO" COLORADO CHAPTER HEADED TO ARIZONA HOMIE FOR THE SHOW?????* :dunno:


*Yup, 4 of us will be there, but only 1 vehicle. (TNH)*

Kickin off the Year 2008 "SHOW SEASON". 

First stop will be:
Phoenix AZ "Lowrider Magazine 2008 Tour"

March 2, 2008
Arizona Expo and State Fairgrounds
1826 West McDowell Rd
Phoenix Az 85007










THIS YEAR WE ARE CELEBRATING "ALL YEAR LONG" ROLLERZ ONLY'S 20 YEARS ANNIVERSARY
And you bet the celebration will go on all year long...RO STYLE! And for those who've experienced partying with us, know what that mean!!!!

We will START this year's celebration in PHOENIX Saturday Night March First at "COACH and WILLIES".............and we will party all year long...until.................THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!!SO GET READY TO PARTY WITH THE R O L L E R Z O N L Y!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:30 PM~9929790
> *Honestly not a damn thing has changed, so I'd have to say so far it's not working. There's a lot more woof'n on LIL I'll give you that, but the streets are the same homie. Like I said some pages back...............................
> It's time to put up or shut up!........... and that goes for the shows and the streets.
> *


Does that mean you're gonna bring a hopper to the show :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:34 PM~9929831
> *OH COMMON HOMIE....YOU REALLY BELIEVE THAT!!! YOU AINT CATCHING FEELINGS ARE YOU DOGGY?
> *


Feelings? Nah homie REAL TALK! Give me some concrete examples of how *YOU* are getting traditionals *ON THE STREETS *in Colorado.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:35 PM~9929849
> *Does that mean you're gonna bring a hopper to the show :0
> *


WTF does that gotta do with anything? And since you ask


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP EVEY BODY IN CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*YOU RIGHT HOMIE, THERE IS ALOT OF WOOF ON LAYITLOW AND WE ALL BALLERS ON A BUDGET SO WHO WE FOOLING...LIKE YOU SAID PULL UP OR SHUT UP ON THE STREETS, SHOWS, HOPS, WHERE EVER AND WHEN EVER...IM A FIRM BELIEVER OF THAT ONE DOGGY......I GUESS IN THE 2 YEARS I WAS IN COLORADO I NOTICE THE CHANGE AD THE MOTIVATION PEOPLE HAVE HOMIE OR I COULD BE MISTAKEN AND JUST OVERLOOKED IT. BUT YOU FROM HERE DOGGIE AND IM JUST PASSEN THREW HOMIE SO CANT SAY TO MUCH ON THAT AND I DONT WANT GENTE TO GET THE WRONG IDEA DOG....I HAVE NOTHEN BUT LOVE FOR COLORADO AND THE RIDERS IN IT TRYING TO DO THE DAMN THANG. I KNOW 2008 IS GONNA BE POPPEN HOMIE FOR COLORADO AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS............* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

someone been drinking or are you're real feelings coming out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And hopping is a significant part of lowriding....you said in the streets right?
Let's do this shit then the Deuce against theTrey....we can show em then we'll hop em :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:42 PM~9929927
> *someone been drinking or are you're real feelings coming out?
> *


What REAL FEELINGS would you be talking about *RO*y? You and I had this conversation some pages back, go back and read it to refresh your memory homie.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:30 PM~9929794
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, THUGG PASSION
> 
> ...



Yessir just trying to build the car. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:37 PM~9929877
> *Feelings? Nah homie REAL TALK! Give me some concrete examples of how YOU are getting traditionals ON THE STREETS in Colorado.
> *


*YOU GETTING IT TWISTED DOGGY AND I AINT GONNA FEED INTO THIS PEDO!!! DIDNT MEAN IT THE WAY YOU TAKING IT HOMIE AND THATS WHY YOU CANT SAY SHIT ON THE INTERNET BECAUSE GENTE GET THE WRONG MESSAGE. JUST TRYING TO KEEP THAT TRADITIONAL LIFESTYLE ALIVE AND DO MY PART NOT ONLY FOR GOODTIMES CC BUT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HOMIE...* :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:41 PM~9929924
> *YOU RIGHT HOMIE, THERE IS ALOT OF WOOF ON LAYITLOW AND WE ALL BALLERS ON A BUDGET SO WHO WE FOOLING...LIKE YOU SAID PULL UP OR SHUT UP ON THE STREETS, SHOWS, HOPS, WHERE EVER AND WHEN EVER...IM A FIRM BELIEVER OF THAT ONE DOGGY......I GUESS IN THE 2 YEARS I WAS IN COLORADO I NOTICE THE CHANGE AD THE MOTIVATION PEOPLE HAVE HOMIE OR I COULD BE MISTAKEN AND JUST OVERLOOKED IT. BUT YOU FROM HERE DOGGIE AND IM JUST PASSEN THREW HOMIE SO CANT SAY TO MUCH ON THAT AND I DONT WANT GENTE TO GET THE WRONG IDEA DOG....I HAVE NOTHEN BUT LOVE FOR COLORADO AND THE RIDERS IN IT TRYING TO DO THE DAMN THANG. I KNOW 2008 IS GONNA BE POPPEN HOMIE FOR COLORADO AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS............ :thumbsup:
> *


Let me make myself understood Chucks...........................

*You are not mistaken. I agree with you, there has been a lot of change in motivation. I believe you have a lot to do with that.

What I am trying to say is the woof'n on LIL and the motivation everyone seems to have, has not carried over to the shows or streets. Maybe it will this year, but so far it hasn't, and that's what I mean by saying nothing's changed.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> *Yup, 4 of us will be there, but only 1 vehicle. (TNH)*
> 
> Kickin off the Year 2008 "SHOW SEASON".
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn so now that everyone is all buddy buddy does that mean me and Sean aint gonna hop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:54 PM~9930069
> *Damn so now that everyone is all buddy buddy does that mean me and Sean aint gonna hop
> *


JK homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

what up sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:54 PM~9930069
> *Damn so now that everyone is all buddy buddy does that mean me and Sean aint gonna hop
> *


Get your Impi to run to the hop, and then we can talk.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:56 PM~9930094
> *Get your Impi to run to the hop, and then we can talk.
> *


JK Focker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:56 PM~9930094
> *Get your Impi to run to the hop, and then we can talk.
> *


It will be running in less than a month :angry: .Start charging those batteries


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 12 2008, 10:55 PM~9930083
> *what up sean
> *


What's cracken homie!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

just kick it homie and you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 12 2008, 11:02 PM~9930160
> *just kick it homie and you
> *


Just having SPEACH and DEBATE with Chucks.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 10:51 PM~9930035
> *Let me make myself understood Chucks...........................
> 
> You are not mistaken. I agree with you, there has been a lot of change in motivation. I believe you have a lot to do with that.
> ...


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE, DONT TRIP!!! I ENJOYED MY TIME IN COLORADO DOG AND I KNOW THAT A PIECE OF ME WILL ALWAYS BE HERE IN COLORADO NOT ONLY WITH THE GOODTIMES CC CHAPTER I PLANTED HERE, BUT IN THE LOWRDIER COMMUNITY ALSO FROM LA JUNTA TO PUEBLO TO GREELEY TO ALAMASOA TO DENVER, AND I CANT FORGET MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME COLORADO SPRINGS! IM GONNA MISS ALL THE GENTE IVE MET ALONG THE WAY AND THATS COMMING FROM A GOODTIMER FO LIFE HOMIE....WILL KICK IT AND HAVE ANOTHER PISTO BEFORE I HEAD WEST NEXT MONTH AND THATS ON THE REAL HOMIE...

CHUCKS *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 12 2008, 11:03 PM~9930183
> *Just having SPEACH and DEBATE with Chucks.
> *


shoulda been done in person and not for the world to see


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*WE INVITED DOGGY!!!!!* 
[/quote]

:yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 10:22 PM~9929679
> *THATS RIGHT............SEE YOU IN ARIZONA CHUCH DOG!!!!
> *


WILL BE THERE IN THE RAG 2 GET YOU FROM THE AIRPORT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 12 2008, 11:05 PM~9930197
> *shoulda been done in person and not for the world to see
> *


Then you should have never put on your cheerleading outfit.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 11:04 PM~9930192
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE, DONT TRIP!!! I ENJOYED MY TIME IN COLORADO DOG AND I KNOW THAT A PIECE OF ME WILL ALWAYS BE HERE IN COLORADO NOT ONLY WITH THE GOODTIMES CC CHAPTER I PLANTED HERE,  BUT IN THE LOWRDIER COMMUNITY ALSO FROM LA JUNTA TO PUEBLO TO GREELEY TO ALAMASOA TO DENVER, AND I CANT FORGET MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME COLORADO SPRINGS! IM GONNA MISS ALL THE GENTE IVE MET ALONG THE WAY AND THATS COMMING FROM A GOODTIMER FO LIFE HOMIE....WILL KICK IT AND HAVE ANOTHER PISTO BEFORE I HEAD WEST NEXT MONTH AND THATS ON THE REAL HOMIE...
> CHUCKS
> *


Cool, I look forward to that homie.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 11:06 PM~9930214
> *WILL BE THERE IN THE RAG 2 GET YOU FROM THE AIRPORT
> *


*ORALE FOO.....ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY HOMIE!!!!! WHOS TREATING FOR BREAKFAST CHUCH DOG!!!!! OK COLORADO IM TIRED AND I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY CATCH YOU FOOS MANANA....SEE YOU IN AZ SEAN!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 11:10 PM~9930266
> *ORALE FOO.....ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY HOMIE!!!!! WHOS TREATING FOR BREAKFAST CHUCH DOG!!!!! OK COLORADO IM TIRED AND I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY CATCH YOU FOOS MANANA....SEE YOU IN AZ SEAN!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 11:10 PM~9930266
> *ORALE FOO.....ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY HOMIE!!!!! WHOS TREATING FOR BREAKFAST CHUCH DOG!!!!! OK COLORADO IM TIRED AND I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY CATCH YOU FOOS MANANA....SEE YOU IN AZ SEAN!!!!
> *


MY TREAT CHUCKS CALL ME 2 MORROW


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> *THEM GOODTIMERS WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 11:11 PM~9930276
> *MY TREAT CHUCKS CALL ME 2 MORROW
> *


*FO SHO !!!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> Just having SPEACH and DEBATE with Chucks.
> [/quote have a good one im out for the nigth
> :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2008, 11:13 PM~9930292
> *FO SHO !!!
> *


G NITE COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WELL GOODNIGHT COLORADO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See thats why I don't come onto Colorado topic, too much woofin about whose gonna do this and whose gonna do that. I can't say put your money where your mouth is I say put your money in gas and roll and don't worry about whose doing what just do the damn thing thats what I do. I ride for me and my crew but my crew isn't out to be the baddest were just 3 vatos who enjoy the love of the game and you know what we keep each other motivated.I lowride just to do it not to prove anything. With that being said Colorado keep moving and doing thats all I can say


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollerz Only Southern Colorado Wassup!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 13 2008, 07:47 AM~9931494
> *Rollerz Only Southern Colorado Wassup!
> *




what up ******


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up everyone? how is CO doin'?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY, MOST HATED, RUTHLESS, GOODTIMES AND THE MIGHTY TKK.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 13 2008, 08:06 AM~9931746
> *GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY, MOST HATED, RUTHLESS, GOODTIMES AND THE MIGHTY TKK.
> *


*BUENOS DIAS ......TIME TO GO TO WORK!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAMILY,
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Why is everyone so upset? Because we're all trying to step up the game out here? Who cares who did it 1st!!! We all reppin' the 719 (atleast most of us) and ****** is gonna woof no matter what!!! People are proud of there clubs and there cars and all that and they are gonna let it be known... But it is time to show and prove in '08 for everyone, not just one or two clubs!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2008, 11:55 AM~9933245
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Why is everyone so upset? Because we're all trying to step up the game out here? Who cares who did it 1st!!! We all reppin' the 719 (atleast most of us) and ****** is gonna woof no matter what!!! People are proud of there clubs and there cars and all that and they are gonna let it be known... But it is time to show and prove in '08 for everyone, not just one or two clubs!!!
> *


What up Fes!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up COLORADO IS EVERY BODY READY 4 SUMMER??????????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 13 2008, 01:44 PM~9933590
> *What up Fes!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good Izz!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2008, 04:47 PM~9935512
> *Whutz Good Izz!!!
> *


Not much Pimpin. :biggrin: 
How's the Cutty comin along Homie???
uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2008, 11:55 AM~9933245
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Why is everyone so upset? Because we're all trying to step up the game out here? Who cares who did it 1st!!! We all reppin' the 719 (atleast most of us) and ****** is gonna woof no matter what!!! People are proud of there clubs and there cars and all that and they are gonna let it be known... But it is time to show and prove in '08 for everyone, not just one or two clubs!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 13 2008, 05:56 PM~9936050
> *whats up Sean?
> *


Not much homie how you doing? Any bites on the car yet?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

nah, i was just frustrated that day. if it sells i move on to bigger and better, but if it doesn't than i keep going on this. the cutty comes back to my house tonite from the paintman.  then hits the interior shop soon.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich? TRADITIONS at full capacity for the Springs!!  :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 13 2008, 07:02 PM~9936113
> *what up Rich? TRADITIONS at full capacity for the Springs!!   :roflmao:
> *


NO SHIT WATCH OUT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :burn:


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

RO Love.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up babydoll ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What goin on Jose ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 08:18 PM~9937307
> *What goin on Jose ?
> *


you know homie you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been nominated to fill out valentine cards for my son


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 08:42 PM~9937466
> *I've been nominated to fill out valentine cards for my son
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was that or cook dinner and i aint no betty crocker.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i hope your old lady is :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

She hasnt killed me yet :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

she has time bro :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 08:47 PM~9937500
> *It was that or cook dinner and i aint no betty crocker.
> *


hahahahaha I can just see it
Roses are red violets are blue. 
it was either cook or ride this card to you.. hahahahahahah


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 09:14 PM~9937265
> *Whats up babydoll ?
> *


Whats up sweetie? How are you tonight?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP PIMPS, PLAYAS, AND BIATCHES...
WHATS GOOD FOR THE NIGHT...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2008, 09:31 PM~9937382
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




whats up bRO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 13 2008, 07:31 PM~9936865
> *RO Love.
> *


I'll be there homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 13 2008, 10:39 PM~9938515
> *hahahahaha I can just see it
> Roses are red violets are blue.
> it was either cook or ride this card to you.. hahahahahahah
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNINING TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 13 2008, 06:05 PM~9935651
> *Not much Pimpin. :biggrin:
> How's the Cutty comin along Homie???
> uffin:
> *


Whut it is CO!!! The cutty has been just sitting there, while I get all this other shit ready... Im taking the '66 out of my garage cuz im taking the suspension off  and I need that room to work on Orange Kush!!! I've got qoutes on metal and all that so we'll probably start actual work on it not this weekend coming up, but next weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 14 2008, 07:38 AM~9939772
> *GOOD MORNINING TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAS
> *


Good Morning!!! When 'em I gonna see the Linc rolling around? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2008, 07:33 AM~9939973
> *Whut it is CO!!! The cutty has been just sitting there, while I get all this other shit ready... Im taking the '66 out of my garage cuz im taking the suspension off    and I need that room to work on Orange Kush!!! I've got qoutes on metal and all that so we'll probably start actual work on it not this weekend coming up, but next weekend...  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Fes!!! Sounds like you been busy Homie!!! That's cool though, can't wait to see what you've got planned. The Orange Kush is gonna come out strong this year!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado...back from work already.....but gotta work on Saturday...
What up Marcos I see you guys are off tambien....hey you get scared when that foolio hit that power line the other day?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 14 2008, 02:36 PM~9942991
> *Whats up COLORADO?
> *


*What's good JR. and the MOST HATED crew!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2008, 02:30 PM~9942968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup ******!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 14 2008, 02:36 PM~9942991
> *Whats up COLORADO?
> *


SHIT HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY, YOURE BROTHER IS ONE CRAZY ASS GUY, I TRYING TO FIND ME A PLACE DOWN THERE :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 14 2008, 03:54 PM~9943472
> *SHIT HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY, YOURE BROTHER IS ONE CRAZY ASS GUY, I TRYING TO FIND ME A PLACE DOWN THERE :0
> *


What up Big Phillipa


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz goin on Roy??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 03:51 PM~9943445
> *Sup ******!
> *


What up Pimp?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 04:16 PM~9943644
> *What up Pimp?
> *


What's good with you homie? I'm just trying to get over this bug I caught. I hate being sick. :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 04:12 PM~9943610
> *What up Big Phillipa
> *


I'M MOVING BACK TO LARKSPUR,CO :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 04:19 PM~9943667
> *What's good with you homie? I'm just trying to get over this bug I caught. I hate being sick. :angry:
> *


You and me both. I sound like I just fuckin hit puberty!!!! :biggrin: 
My voice is all jacked!!! Other than that all is good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 04:14 PM~9943626
> *Wuz goin on Roy??? :biggrin:
> *


What up Izzy ,just staying my cold ass in today homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 14 2008, 04:19 PM~9943669
> *I'M MOVING BACK TO LARKSPUR,CO :cheesy:
> *


Damn that's cool as fuck doggie,can't wait to kick it with you this year


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 04:23 PM~9943702
> *What up Izzy ,just staying my cold ass in today homie :biggrin:
> *


No work today huh?? How's the ride comin along doggie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 04:34 PM~9943780
> *No work today huh?? How's the ride comin along doggie??
> 
> *


Getting a rebuilt engine this week ,getting all the Goodtimers to help put it in ,in a few weeks.Then to upholstery,hardlines and paint touch ups :biggrin:
How's that bad ass Regal doing?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 04:36 PM~9943795
> *Getting a rebuilt engine this week ,getting all the Goodtimers to help put it in ,in a few weeks.Then to upholstery,hardlines and paint touch ups :biggrin:
> How's that bad ass Regal doing?
> *


It's comin along. Slow but it's gettin there, you know how it goes. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Trying to add a little more chrome to my engine bay and just fix a few things I need to get done. It's my work in progress!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 04:43 PM~9943853
> *It's comin along. Slow but it's gettin there, you know how it goes. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Trying to add a little more chrome to my engine bay and just fix a few things I need to get done. It's my work in progress!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool homie always liked that Regal,how's the Ruthless Family doing?
Big thangs I bet


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 04:45 PM~9943862
> *That's cool homie always liked that Regal,how's the Ruthless Family doing?
> Big thangs I bet
> *


Ruthless is doing good. We're trying to get ready for the season. Doin some revamping to the club, you know, gotta step up our game. Tryin to catch up to you guys!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

passing by homies wus sup 2 all colorado


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MILKWEED CHECKIN IN BOUT TO GO TO THE STRIP CLUB... SINGLE ON VALENTINES.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 14 2008, 05:02 PM~9943995
> *passing by homies wus sup 2 all colorado
> *


Wuz goin bro??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 05:03 PM~9944006
> *Wuz goin bro??
> *


working like a paisa :biggrin: and getting ready for arizona


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9943966
> *Ruthless is doing good. We're trying to get ready for the season. Doin some revamping to the club, you know, gotta step up our game. Tryin to catch up to you guys!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we're just stepping into this game in the Rockies homie much props to all the Ridaz that was here before us.I just can't wait to see those line-ups at the parks as well as the grocery Wharehouse....this season's gonna be huge....With clubs like Ruthless,Most Hated,Xquizite,Traditions,Rollerz Only,Wicked Ways,Solow,and all the other clubs and solo Ridaz we're gonna wear off the pavement on some of these roads :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 10:43 AM~9941337
> *What up Colorado...back from work already.....but gotta work on Saturday...
> What up Marcos I see you guys are off tambien....hey you get scared when that foolio hit that power line the other day?
> *


Whats up Roy, I missed it i wasnt there. If u need help with your motor let me know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 05:02 PM~9943996
> *MILKWEED CHECKIN IN BOUT TO GO TO THE STRIP CLUB... SINGLE ON VALENTINES.
> *


Must be nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 14 2008, 05:07 PM~9944020
> *Whats up Roy, I missed it i wasnt there. If u need help with your motor let me know.
> *


Appreciate it doggie,probably gonna have a Bar-B-Que with a chingo of Comida Y Cerveza and throw a motor party dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn *700* :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:10 PM~9944043
> *WHAT UP COLORADO
> *


What up big Tony


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:07 PM~9944023
> *
> Must be nice
> *


it would be nice to be with my girl in the chi but got to get the army shit done and spend time with my colorado familia GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:10 PM~9944043
> *WHAT UP COLORADO
> *


What up Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:12 PM~9944059
> *What up Tony
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Attention all *GOOD TIMES* members,
clothing order going in on Monday,get at me with sizes and orders by Sunday


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

i'LL GIVE YOU A CALL BIG ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:13 PM~9944068
> *WHAT UP BRO?
> *


Nothing much dog just trying to pass some time on this cold ass day,How you and that Big* R O* doing?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:06 PM~9944018
> *we're just stepping into this game in the Rockies homie much props to all the Ridaz that was here before us.I just can't wait to see those line-ups at the parks as well as the grocery Wharehouse....this season's gonna be huge....With clubs like Ruthless,Most Hated,Xquizite,Traditions,Rollerz Only,Wicked Ways,Solow,and all the other clubs and solo Ridaz we're gonna wear off the pavement on some of these roads :biggrin:
> *


You know it. I got this feeling that everybody's gonna come out strong this year. I can't wait I'm hyped up about this year Homie!!!!! We're all comin together and that's wuz up!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
This C.Springs thing is gonna take off homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9944032
> *Appreciate it doggie,probably gonna have a Bar-B-Que with a chingo of Comida Y Cerveza and throw a motor party dog :biggrin:
> *


Just let me know what time u plan 2 start and ill be there.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ANY BODY KNOW SOMEBODY WITH CHROME TRIM FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

IM PUTTING TOGETHER A LIMO TO GO TO CRIPPLE CREEK NEXT WEEKEND ON SAT. LET ME KNOW WHOS INTERESTED IN GOING. ALSO ITS MY LADYS B-DAY SO WE GOIN TO DO IT BIG..LET ME KNOW..LIMITED SPACE....(JUST HAVE 2 CHIP IN 4 THA DRIVER)


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:15 PM~9944082
> *Nothing much dog just trying to pass some time on this cold ass day,How you and that Big R O doing?
> *


IM DOIN GOOD , RO IZ DOIN GOOD...COLD OUT SIDE...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Tony?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:17 PM~9944102
> *IM PUTTING TOGETHER A LIMO TO GO TO CRIPPLE CREEK NEXT WEEKEND ON SAT. LET ME KNOW WHOS INTERESTED IN GOING. ALSO ITS MY LADYS B-DAY SO WE GOIN TO DO IT BIG..LET ME KNOW..LIMITED SPACE....(JUST HAVE 2 CHIP IN 4 THA DRIVER)
> *


That an R.O. thang or everybody thang?
You guys staying the night?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 05:18 PM~9944110
> *What up Tony?? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 14 2008, 05:16 PM~9944090
> *Just let me know what time u plan 2 start and ill be there.
> *


I appreciate it homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 05:14 PM~9944080
> *i'LL GIVE YOU A CALL BIG ROY.
> *


Do that homie


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:19 PM~9944117
> *That an R.O. thang or everybody thang?
> You guys staying the night?
> *


ITZ A EVERYBODY THANG...JUST NO :barf: :barf: ..AND I HAVENT MADE UP MY MIND 2 STAY..UP 2 EVERYONE..


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 06:02 PM~9943996
> *MILKWEED CHECKIN IN BOUT TO GO TO THE STRIP CLUB... SINGLE ON VALENTINES.
> *


If I could that is were I would be tonight too! Sounds like a good idea! Cold Corona and half naked chicks...Hmmm....


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:20 PM~9944124
> *WHAT UP BROTHER?
> *


Nutin Pimpin!!!! Still sittin here at work waiting to get off. Wuz new wit you??


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 14 2008, 05:22 PM~9944145
> *If I could that is were I would be tonight too! Sounds like a good idea! Cold Corona and half naked chicks...Hmmm....
> *


HELL YEA. BETTER THAN THE ONES AT HOME BUT THEY JUST TEASES :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 05:22 PM~9944140
> *ITZ A EVERYBODY THANG...JUST NO  :barf:  :barf: ..AND I HAVENT MADE UP MY MIND 2 STAY..UP 2 EVERYONE..
> *


I don't do that but I may fall down a few times :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 05:23 PM~9944151
> *Nutin Pimpin!!!! Still sittin here at work waiting to get off. Wuz new wit you??
> *


JUST CHIILNNN


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 06:24 PM~9944155
> *HELL YEA. BETTER THAN THE ONES AT HOME BUT THEY JUST TEASES :uh:
> *


Yeah well that is why smart women have toys and handle the damn thang! Men, Porn and some good lotion que no?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 14 2008, 05:25 PM~9944170
> *I don't do that but I may fall down a few times :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL....ILL BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

THE CHICKS THAT MESS WITH ME THROW THEIR TOYS AWAY. HAHAHA


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

IM A MAN. YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 06:39 PM~9944299
> *IM A MAN. YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT?
> *


Yeah I know that. I think I am the only woman that talks in this forum!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 06:37 PM~9944284
> *THE CHICKS THAT MESS WITH ME THROW THEIR TOYS AWAY. HAHAHA
> *


Well the day I meet a man that make me throw mine away is the day I will get married!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL...THATS ALL YOU NEED?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL...THATS ALL YOU NEED?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:04 PM~9944547
> *LOL...THATS ALL YOU NEED?
> *


Is what all I need?!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

A MAN TO GET YOU TOO THROW IT DOWN IN THE BEDROOM? LOL.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:12 PM~9944641
> *A MAN TO GET YOU TOO THROW IT DOWN IN THE BEDROOM? LOL.
> *


Honestly most of the time, when things go MY way, it gets really freaky but most men can't handle that so I don't even try anymore. I give 30% instead of 110%...How sad huh!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL.....THATS FUNNY BUT MESSED UP.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:19 PM~9944698
> *LOL.....THATS FUNNY BUT MESSED UP.
> *


Its not funny! It sucks! I mean seriously, where have all the good men gone?! They are mostly taken by smart women, that's where!!

So why ain't you at the strip club yet?! Drink double for me!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll+Feb 14 2008, 05:26 PM~9944180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM DRINKIN NOW. I GOT YOU. GOTTA GET FUCKED UP FIRST.LOL


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WANT TO SAY THAT OUR BROTHER JEFF HAD A HEALTHY BABY BOY TODAY AT 1 SO JUST LETTING THE RIDERS KNOW ADD 1 MORE MEMBER TO THE TRADITIONS FAMILY


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:28 PM~9944776
> *I AM DRINKIN NOW. I GOT YOU. GOTTA GET FUCKED UP FIRST.LOL
> *


Sounds good to me! I drink to have a good time which is what I will do this weekend to make up for being sick last weekend on my birthday!! Corona and tuaca bombs all night till I feel like stripping and running in the street!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9944806
> *WHATS UP CO WANT TO SAY THAT OUR BROTHER JEFF HAD A HEALTHY BABY BOY TODAY AT 1 SO JUST LETTING THE RIDERS KNOW ADD 1 MORE MEMBER TO THE TRADITIONS FAMILY
> *


Well congrats on the newest edition to your fam and the newest edition to his fam!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 14 2008, 06:31 PM~9944806
> *WHATS UP CO WANT TO SAY THAT OUR BROTHER JEFF HAD A HEALTHY BABY BOY TODAY AT 1 SO JUST LETTING THE RIDERS KNOW ADD 1 MORE MEMBER TO THE TRADITIONS FAMILY
> *


Tell him Roy and the Good Times Family said Congrats Rich :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WILL DO ROY THANKS BABY DOLL


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Other ppl having kids is a beautiful thing! Thank God I am done!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOODTIMES IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.....


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:40 PM~9944864
> *GOODTIMES IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.....
> *


Yeah, its them "GoodTimes" that ends up with new babies! :biggrin: 










Jk :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL..... WE DO HAVE ALOT OF LIL ONES BUT I GOT NONE.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 14 2008, 07:35 PM~9944836
> *WILL DO ROY THANKS BABY DOLL
> *


So are the boys still beatin each other up?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 14 2008, 07:49 PM~9944952
> *So are the boys still beatin each other up?
> *


what?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9944930
> *LOL..... WE DO HAVE ALOT OF LIL ONES BUT I GOT NONE.
> *


Hell nah, I had mine and now I'm done! Now its just simply play time!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 14 2008, 07:51 PM~9944963
> *what?
> *


Your sons. On our way back from Texas you were talkin about them beatin each other up!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

yea whats new thats all they ever do than my little girl jumps in


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ONE AND DONE NOT ME. I WANT A BASEBALL TEAM. LOL


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 14 2008, 07:53 PM~9944995
> *yea whats new thats all they ever do than my little girl jumps in
> *


Your lil girl was crakin me up that night at Fat Kat. She is a mini greasemonkey in training! Girls need to learn that crap early! Than they don't need any man but they daddy cause they can do it themselves!


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 07:54 PM~9944998
> *ONE AND DONE NOT ME. I WANT A BASEBALL TEAM. LOL
> *


Hell nah! One I wish, I got three and that is enough! Your woman will have to be nuts but on the bonus you have helpers in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up primo you ready for the phoenix show ?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

YEP YEP... LOL TOOL GETTERS AND MONEYMAKERS.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:03 PM~9945093
> *Whats up primo you ready for the phoenix show ?
> *


you know it warm weather will be nice 2


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:03 PM~9945093
> *Whats up primo you ready for the phoenix show ?
> *


wish my car could go with me


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 14 2008, 08:05 PM~9945105
> *you know it warm weather will be nice 2
> *


Your sis said it was 70 there today. I cant wait were gonna party down with the other GOODTIMERS. I might even get a tan while i'm there . :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:08 PM~9945140
> *Your sis said it was 70 there today. I cant wait were gonna party down with the other GOODTIMERS. I might even get a tan while i'm there . :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMERS AVE FUN OUT THERE I GOTTA DO WORK HOMIES.  I NEED THE TAN THOUGH, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 08:10 PM~9945155
> *GOODTIMERS AVE FUN OUT THERE I GOTTA DO WORK HOMIES.   I NEED THE TAN THOUGH, LOL :biggrin:
> *


Get to working on that caddi


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:08 PM~9945140
> *Your sis said it was 70 there today. I cant wait were gonna party down with the other GOODTIMERS. I might even get a tan while i'm there . :biggrin:
> *


fuck ya man that will be a GOODTIME


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:11 PM~9945171
> *Get to working on that caddi
> *


I AM HOMIE. ALREADY MAKIN CALLS.   I WANT TO CRUISE.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

IM ALMOST TIPSY ENOUGH TO BOUNCE. LOL. JAIGER AND RED BULL AND BUD LIGHT.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 08:16 PM~9945220
> *IM ALMOST TIPSY ENOUGH TO BOUNCE. LOL. JAIGER AND RED BULL AND BUD LIGHT.
> *


Damn boy, Tuaca and Red Bull is WAY better than Jaiger!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats crackin Roy ?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ITS ALL THE SAME.


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 14 2008, 08:24 PM~9945289
> *ITS ALL THE SAME.
> *



No its not! Tuaca is sweeter than Jaiger...Jaiger is better with RockStar.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 14 2008, 07:25 PM~9945297
> *No its not! Tuaca is sweeter than Jaiger...Jaiger is better with RockStar.
> *


Did you learn that in your AA meeting?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good KILLARADO?


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 08:26 PM~9945309
> *Did you learn that in your AA meeting?
> *


Oh you got jokes! Alcoholics go to AA, I'm a social drinker that loves to dance! Plus my family owned a bar so I learned stuff!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 14 2008, 07:29 PM~9945344
> *Oh you got jokes! Alcoholics go to AA, I'm a social drinker that loves to dance! Plus my family owned a bar so I learned stuff!
> *


I was just fuckin with you. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 08:34 PM~9945390
> *I was just fuckin with you.  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good sweetie! I don't take offense! Plus I am tryin to work at a bar to learn more than I know! I'm good with jello shots however!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

IM OUT GOODTIMES C.C TTMFT.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLowDoll_@Feb 14 2008, 07:35 PM~9945408
> *Its all good sweetie! I don't take offense! Plus I am tryin to work at a bar to learn more than I know! I'm good with jello shots however!
> *


Don't call me sweetie :angry: :twak:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 07:08 PM~9945140
> *Your sis said it was 70 there today. I cant wait were gonna party down with the other GOODTIMERS. I might even get a tan while i'm there . :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT HOMIE WE GONNA PARTY DOWN!!!!*


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 09:15 PM~9945785
> *Don't call me sweetie :angry:  :twak:
> *


Gee hostility...Aight papi :biggrin: , I won't call you sweetie!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up COLORADO?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's going on tonight Colorado??? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP IZZY! THANKS FOR THE HELP AND INFO YESTERDAY!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:31 PM~9946853
> *WHATS UP IZZY! THANKS FOR THE HELP AND INFO YESTERDAY!
> *


So did you end up gettin it or not?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9946887
> *WHAT UP IZZY
> *


Whats crackin Pimp??? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 11:35 PM~9946881
> *So did you end up gettin it or not?
> *


YA WE GOT IT! RUNS REALLY GOOD TOO! GOT HER CAR, JUST GOTTA GO GET MINE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9946903
> *Whats crackin Pimp??? :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLN DRINKN SOME CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 PM~9946921
> *YA WE GOT IT! RUNS REALLY GOOD TOO! GOT HER CAR, JUST GOTTA GO GET MINE THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 PM~9946921
> *YA WE GOT IT! RUNS REALLY GOOD TOO! GOT HER CAR, JUST GOTTA GO GET MINE THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


What you gettin?? :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 PM~9946926
> *JUST CHILLN DRINKN SOME CORONAS :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a good night!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 11:41 PM~9946935
> *What you gettin?? :0
> *


^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:43 PM~9946954
> *^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 11:41 PM~9946934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!!! GONNA BUILD A ROLLERZ EDITION 94 FLEET


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 10:42 PM~9946947
> *Sounds like a good night!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT 2 BAD..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:45 PM~9946971
> *THANKS!!!!  GONNA BUILD A ROLLERZ EDITION 94 FLEET
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!! U BUILD BAD ASS CARS BRO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well Colorado Ryders, Papi Chulo's gotta go get some sleep!!! Everybody have a good night and I'll talk to everyone tomorrow.  :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 14 2008, 10:46 PM~9946984
> *Well Colorado Ryders, Papi Chulo's gotta go get some sleep!!! Everybody have a good night and I'll talk to everyone tomorrow.   :biggrin:
> *


HAVE A GOOD 1 BRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 14 2008, 11:46 PM~9946977
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!! U BUILD BAD ASS CARS BRO.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! YOU DO TOO!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:47 PM~9946989
> *THANKS HOMIE!  YOU DO TOO!
> *


THKS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I see Tony was on LIL past 11:00pm, and then I looked outside, and yup it's snowing. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 PM~9946921
> *YA WE GOT IT! RUNS REALLY GOOD TOO! GOT HER CAR, JUST GOTTA GO GET MINE THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


Take a good look at it now, cause it won't be that way for long.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 14 2008, 04:54 PM~9943472
> *SHIT HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY, YOURE BROTHER IS ONE CRAZY ASS GUY, I TRYING TO FIND ME A PLACE DOWN THERE :0
> *


Ive been good and you?Damm back to CO.Thats cool........


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I see you looking Roy. :uh:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2008, 06:28 AM~9948010
> *I see you looking Roy. :uh:
> *


What up big Jr,just browsing before work :biggrin: 
Nice come-up Cipi


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

MORNING ROLLERZ FAM AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERZ WITH CARS :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:40 AM~9948267
> *MORNING  WITH CARS :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:40 AM~9948267
> *MORNING  ROLLERZ FAM AND ALL THE COLORADO RIDERZ WITH CARS :scrutinize:
> *


Thats good!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Whats good Colorado!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado, Got back yesturday and got me some chuckie cheese. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2008, 08:05 AM~9948358
> *Whats going on Colorado, Got back yesturday and got me some chuckie cheese. :cheesy:
> *


What up Paul GOOD to see you back homie,get at me if you're wanting any clothes....money due by Sunday...clothes order in Monday


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAS CRACKIN ROLLERZ96SS,ROY AND PAULITO


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 15 2008, 07:57 AM~9948330
> *Thats good!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Whats good Colorado!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY GIVE ME A CALL NOT WORKING 2DAY GOT A 4DAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 08:13 AM~9948405
> *WAS CRACKIN ROLLERZ96SS,ROY AND PAULITO
> *


What up Wrinkles,shoot me a call after 5 for your clothing order dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 08:15 AM~9948417
> *HEY ROY GIVE ME A CALL NOT WORKING 2DAY GOT A 4DAY :biggrin:
> *


I'll call in 10-15 minutes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 14 2008, 11:14 PM~9947126
> *What up Colorado :wave:
> *


WUS CRACKIN HOMIE HOW'S THA VALLE DOGG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 15 2008, 08:28 AM~9948486
> *GOOD</span>MORNING RO4LIFE719*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 14 2008, 11:46 PM~9947275
> *I see Tony was on LIL past 11:00pm, and then I looked outside, and yup it's snowing. :biggrin:
> *


ITZ A HOLLIDAY I GET 2 STAY UP LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY & IZZY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 08:44 AM~9948583
> *WHAT UP ROY & IZZY?
> *


What up Big Tone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

View My TinyFx



JUST CHILLN 2 DAY ...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP "T P " :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2008, 06:26 AM~9948000
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


What's cracken Jr? How you been b*RO*?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 08:56 AM~9948653
> *WHAT UP  "T P " :biggrin:
> *


Nada b*RO*, just checking in real quick before I head to work. Missed work yesterday cause I was sick as fuck, but I can't miss 2 days, so I have to go today.

What's good with you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Q~VO WRINKLES, what's good?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 08:59 AM~9948671
> *Nada bRO, just checking in real quick before I head to work. Missed work yesterday cause I was sick as fuck, but I can't miss 2 days, so I have to go today.
> 
> What's good with you?
> *


TRYN TO GET MY SHIT DONE HERE AT THA HOUSE WE HAVE FINAL INSPECTIONS 2DAY...DID U CHECK OUT THAT TINY PIX I PUT UP?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 09:01 AM~9948689
> *TRYN TO GET MY SHIT DONE HERE AT THA HOUSE WE HAVE FINAL INSPECTIONS 2DAY...DID U CHECK OUT THAT TINY PIX I PUT UP?
> *


Yeah, it's hard to see with those flames, but looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

HERES ONE WITHOUT FLAMES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 09:09 AM~9948738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a bad ass color, what color is it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That shits wicked ,big ups RO :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 09:10 AM~9948746
> *Looks like a bad ass color, what color is it?
> *


A CANDY COPPER ORANGE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 09:13 AM~9948757
> *That shits wicked ,big ups RO :thumbsup:
> *


THKS BRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 09:00 AM~9948683
> *Q~VO WRINKLES, what's good?
> *


WUS SUP SEAN HOW YOU BEEN DOGG? GOT A 4DAY DOGG DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 09:17 AM~9948786
> *WUS SUP SEAN HOW YOU BEEN DOGG
> *


Good homie, just waiting for some warmer weather so I can start working on the trey. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 09:14 AM~9948762
> *A CANDY COPPER ORANGE
> *


Never heard of that color. That shit is going to be bling bling'n at the shows.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* PROPER DOS*, WRINKLES, ROLLERZ_47

What's good *RO*y, no trabaja today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 09:24 AM~9948834
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, WRINKLES, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> What's good ROy, no trabaja today?
> *


I'm on call til the tight fuckers are ready for me :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 09:22 AM~9948818
> *Never heard of that color. That shit is going to be bling bling'n at the shows.
> *


THEY MIXED 2 COLORS 2 GETHER TO GET IT...IT WILL BE DONE NEXT MONTH AND WHO KNOWS MABE UP 4 SALE..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well *GOODTIMERS, *I have to go to work. Talk to all yall tonight!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES

*WHATS CRACKEN WRINKS.........ENJOYING THE DAY OFF OR WHAT ???* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

* WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.....ITS FRIDAY GOODTIMERS........*


























*NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY........* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9948917
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


SIMON DOGG GOT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE WHATCHA BIG WORDS ESE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUSCRACKIN IVAN U TAKING YOUR YOUR RANFLA TO LOS SO IT COULD GET DONE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 10:14 AM~9949176
> *SIMON DOGG GOT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE WHATCHA BIG WORDS ESE :biggrin:
> *


You fools use nothing but Capitals,like a bunch of kids yelling at eachother todo tiempo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 10:18 AM~9949194
> *You fools use nothing but Capitals,like a bunch of kids yelling at eachother todo tiempo :biggrin:
> *


*IY SI MR EDUMACATED.........WHEN YOU USE TO THROW YOUR PLAQYASO ON THE WALLS BACK IN THE DAYS WOULD YOU USE LOWER CASE LETTERS HOMIE.......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 10:14 AM~9949176
> *SIMON DOGG GOT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE WHATCHA BIG WORDS ESE :biggrin:
> *


*HEY FOO WHEN YOU WANT TO PICK UP THAT POOL TABLE OUT MY STORAGE DOG???*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 08:44 AM~9948583
> *WHAT UP ROY & IZZY?
> *


What up Tony???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fes?? How you been Pimpin?? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 15 2008, 11:16 AM~9949185
> *WUSCRACKIN IVAN U TAKING YOUR YOUR RANFLA TO LOS SO IT COULD GET DONE :biggrin:
> *


Na bro its getting tore apart now and it will get done when its done i dont want to rush quality or perfection . I am working on my 64 now though. i just bought an og interior kit for it . I'll be cruising this summer either way.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 15 2008, 11:40 AM~9949356
> *What up Fes?? How you been Pimpin?? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin' boutz to go back to work... whutz up wit u?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 10:49 AM~9949423
> *Chillin' boutz to go back to work... whutz up wit u?
> *


I'm at work, bored as hell!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy!!!! uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 15 2008, 11:04 AM~9949532
> *What up Roy!!!! uffin:
> *


what up Izz dog


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just chillin Sean.So is the LiL Pinic in P town or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2008, 12:15 PM~9950037
> *Just chillin Sean.So is the LiL Pinic in P town or what?
> *


La Junta :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Knock Knock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone home?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 05:21 PM~9952212
> *Knock Knock
> *


WHOS THERE? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 05:22 PM~9952221
> *anyone home?
> *


EVERYBODYS WORKN..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 05:30 PM~9952278
> *WHOS THERE? :biggrin:
> *


Little Boy Blue


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9952300
> *Little Boy Blue
> *


LITTLE BOY BLUE WHO? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 05:43 PM~9952352
> *LITTLE BOY BLUE WHO? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 05:44 PM~9952357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Tony?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:01 PM~9952464
> *What up Big Fes
> *


Whut Up Roy? How are things goin' over there? And whutz up on the picnic?


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

EY ROLLERZ I RE DID MY BIKE. HERES SOME PICS FROM BEFORE AND AFTER.


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SoCo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 15 2008, 07:09 PM~9952520
> *EY ROLLERZ I RE DID MY BIKE. HERES SOME PICS FROM BEFORE AND AFTER.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 05:59 PM~9952457
> *Whutz Up Tony?
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 15 2008, 06:09 PM~9952520
> *EY ROLLERZ I RE DID MY BIKE. HERES SOME PICS FROM BEFORE AND AFTER.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:05 PM~9952495
> *Whut Up Roy? How are things goin' over there? And whutz up on the picnic?
> *


Going * TIMES* that would work :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 07:11 PM~9952533
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


Chillin', I like the color of your frame!!! That car is goin' to be tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:15 PM~9952553
> *Chillin', I like the color of your frame!!! That car is goin' to be tight!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I heard through the Grapevine you got a few ridaz together you getting close homie? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:15 PM~9952553
> *Chillin', I like the color of your frame!!! That car is goin' to be tight!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:14 PM~9952546
> *Going  TIMES that would work :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! I don't really care where itz at either, but I would like to know for sure whutz up!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:17 PM~9952565
> *I heard through the Grapevine you got a few ridaz together you getting close homie? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I gotz about 4 solid ridaz that wanna ride wit' me, no matter what I do!!!  Itz kinda hard gettin' people w/out steppin' on other people's toes and im not gonna do that, feel me? Things are moving slow but there picking up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Park is bad as fuck
Plenty of shade and cruising through it all day
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:25 PM~9952642
> *This Park is bad as fuck
> Plenty of shade and cruising through it all day
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:24 PM~9952624
> *:biggrin:  I gotz about 4 solid ridaz that wanna ride wit' me, no matter what I do!!!   Itz kinda hard gettin' people w/out steppin' on other people's toes and im not gonna do that, feel me? Things are moving slow but there picking up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I wish you all the luck homie,it'll be bad ass if it goes through :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know what the name to that park is?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:27 PM~9952660
> *I wish you all the luck homie,it'll be bad ass if it goes through :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:29 PM~9952674
> *anybody know what the name to that park is?
> *


THATS CITY PARK IN P TOWN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 15 2008, 06:31 PM~9952701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any bigger pics?
Looks like a clean color


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:32 PM~9952708
> *any bigger pics?
> Looks like a clean color
> *


NO THERE CELL PHONE PICS BUT ITS ELECTRIC BLUE IN THE MONTE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 15 2008, 06:32 PM~9952705
> *THATS CITY PARK IN P TOWN
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Feb 15 2008, 06:09 PM~9952520
> *EY ROLLERZ I RE DID MY BIKE. HERES SOME PICS FROM BEFORE AND AFTER.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good there Andrew! :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47+Feb 15 2008, 05:43 PM~9952352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, *R~LILTRIPPER~O*, fesboogie

What's cracken Tyler? Howz the bike look'n? And oh yeah................

CONGRATULATIONS on your BABY GIRL being born yesterday!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 15 2008, 06:32 PM~9952705
> *THATS CITY PARK IN P TOWN
> *


bad ass Park :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 06:43 PM~9952783
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, R~LILTRIPPER~O, fesboogie
> 
> What's cracken Tyler? Howz the bike look'n? And oh yeah................
> ...


Congrats


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 15 2008, 07:31 PM~9952701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookz cool from whut I can see!!! kinda small pics bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 07:43 PM~9952783
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, R~LILTRIPPER~O, fesboogie
> 
> What's cracken Tyler? Howz the bike look'n? And oh yeah................
> ...


Congratz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:20 PM~9952589
> *Thatz whutz up!!! I don't really care where itz at either, but I would like to know for sure whutz up!!!
> *


X2 I don't care either. I have said a few times, as long as we are all together kicking it, barbecuing (sp), slamming some ROnas, and cruising, I could careless what city it's in.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 07:51 PM~9952859
> *X2 I don't care either. I have said a few times, as long as we are all together kicking it, barbecuing (sp), slamming some ROnas, and cruising, I could careless what city it's in.
> *


Whutz good wit' you Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 06:56 PM~9952888
> *Whutz good wit' you Sean?
> *


Same 'ol same Pimp. Just waiting for some warmer weather so I can work on my Trey.

The cutt dog is looking sick homie, can't wait to see that fucker out!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 07:59 PM~9952916
> *Same 'ol same Pimp. Just waiting for some warmer weather so I can work on my Trey.
> 
> The cutt dog is looking sick homie, can't wait to see that fucker out!
> *


I can't wait to see your car!!! I was jus looken at it on that R.O. edition LRM!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL IM OUT TILL LATER...SE YA THEN...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 15 2008, 07:04 PM~9952991
> *WELL IM OUT TILL LATER...SE YA THEN...
> *


 :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2008, 07:04 PM~9952952
> *I can't wait to see your car!!! I was jus looken at it on that R.O. edition LRM!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

P town sounds good to MOST HATED.Roy When we have are little BBQ/pinic in LJ.That park also is called the City Park of LJ. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *impala63*

What's cracken JR.? What's the word in LJ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 15 2008, 10:04 PM~9953947
> *THUGG PASSION, impala63
> 
> What's cracken JR.? What's the word in LJ?
> *


Not much.I was in p town today.Just went to the mall and straight back to LJ.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 16 2008, 08:03 AM~9956695
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO
> *


What up Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Que onda Wrinkles y Roy.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 16 2008, 08:27 AM~9956760
> *Que onda Wrinkles y Roy.
> *


WUS SUP MARCOS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up C.S.C. and the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT for the CO RIDERS...................


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CHUCKIEBOY63?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO REPEN FULLTIME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm I think kiko and jerry love to be in pictures.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 16 2008, 10:56 PM~9960903
> *Damm I think kiko and jerry love to be in pictures.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that from today?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 16 2008, 11:06 PM~9960962
> *that from today?
> *


*AS WE SPEEK.....WE KICKEN RIGHT NOW...... WHERE YOU AT ESE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tell everyone I said what's up,had to work then had Family time...went to the car show then the arcade :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You fools look like you're havin a GOOD TIME :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian's beer looks like it foamed over........fuckers wish I coulda been there


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 16 2008, 11:19 PM~9961053
> *tell everyone I said what's up,had to work then had Family time...went to the car show then the arcade :biggrin:
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE................GTIMES FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you @ Colorado....I see you're spending money as usual in the mall big baller Sean


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 12:32 AM~9961439
> *Where you @ Colorado....I see you're spending money as usual in the mall big baller Sean
> *


*GOODTIMEING FO LIFE.......WE FULLTIMING AND ITS A WRAP!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 17 2008, 01:11 AM~9961584
> *GOODTIMEING FO LIFE.......WE FULLTIMING AND ITS A WRAP!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


We can wear our sunglasses @ night tambien :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 17 2008, 01:11 AM~9961584
> *GOODTIMEING FO LIFE.......WE FULLTIMING AND ITS A WRAP!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those shades put you dormido Y que Foolio?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 01:47 AM~9961715
> *Those shades put you dormido Y que Foolio?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 17 2008, 01:58 AM~9961735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot some more flicks fucker.....you two already on movie star status....anybody else left there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 12:32 AM~9961439
> *Where you @ Colorado....I see you're spending money as usual in the mall big baller Sean
> *


Yeah, I'm like a female sometimes, I love to shop. Gotta always be looking fresh homie.  

I t was good seeing you Pimp'n.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 16 2008, 10:53 PM~9960880
> *THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ :biggrin:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Where's the coROnas?* :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 17 2008, 03:07 AM~9961885
> *Yeah, I'm like a female sometimes, I love to shop. Gotta always be looking fresh homie.
> 
> I t was good seeing you Pimp'n.
> *


GOOD seeing you too dog,...........baller status....hmmmm must be nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 17 2008, 03:09 AM~9961889
> *I like how Chuck says "THEM". I wonder where he got that from? I think it's from................................................................
> THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ :biggrin:
> *


There you go starting something up :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 17 2008, 03:11 AM~9961897
> *Where's the coROnas? :dunno:
> *


we're poor mofo's we can only afford Bud Y Bud light


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:15 AM~9962224
> *we're poor mofo's we can only afford Bud Y Bud light
> *


Not a Baller(Roller) like you Big Pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP ROY YOU WORKN 2DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 08:38 AM~9962279
> *WUS SUP ROY YOU WORKN 2DAY
> *


Nah home today,How you feeling doggie?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:43 AM~9962300
> *Nah home today,How you feeling doggie?
> *


I'AM FEELING GOOD DOGG READY FOR ROUND 2 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FUCKIN WEATHER :angry: IT WAS FIRME YESTERDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 08:49 AM~9962328
> *I'AM FEELING GOOD DOGG READY FOR ROUND 2 :biggrin:
> *


You fool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 08:51 AM~9962339
> *FUCKIN WEATHER  :angry: IT WAS FIRME YESTERDAY
> *


Welcome to Colorado,you don't like the weather?
Wait 5 minutes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:58 AM~9962370
> *Welcome to Colorado,you don't like the weather?
> Wait 5 minutes
> *


WHY WHATS HAPPENING IN 5 MINUTES :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 09:05 AM~9962405
> *WHY WHATS HAPPENING IN 5 MINUTES :scrutinize:
> *


Tornado warning....you haven't heard???!!!!! :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO RIDERZ..... WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAM GOOD TIMES, TTK, SOLO RIDERZ AND ANY ONE ELSE I FORGOT TO SAY...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 17 2008, 04:07 AM~9961885
> *Yeah, I'm like a female sometimes, I love to shop. Gotta always be looking fresh homie.
> 
> I t was good seeing you Pimp'n.
> *


x2 Gotta stay fresh to def!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:14 AM~9962454
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO RIDERZ.....  WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAM    GOOD TIMES, TTK, SOLO RIDERZ  AND ANY ONE ELSE I FORGOT TO SAY...
> *


What up Orlando Y Fessor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:08 AM~9962423
> *Tornado warning....you haven't heard???!!!!! :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2008, 09:16 AM~9962468
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


YOU WORKIN ON THA RANFLA 2DAY FES :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:16 AM~9962467
> *What up Orlando Y Fessor
> *


whats up roy


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP FES


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP WRINKLES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:20 AM~9962497
> *whats up roy
> *


Nuttin much homie ,kickin it at the pad looking for an engine so I can get this bucket outta the garage....What's *GOOD* with you dog?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:23 AM~9962513
> *Nuttin much homie ,kickin it at the pad looking for an engine so I can get this bucket outta the garage....What's GOOD with you dog?
> *


KINDA DOING THE SAME... LOOKIN FOR A ENGINE FOR MY NEW PROJECT, ITS TOP SECRET YOU WONT SEE IT FOR ABOUT A YEAR OR TWO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 10:17 AM~9962482
> *YOU WORKIN ON THA RANFLA 2DAY FES :biggrin:
> *


A lil' bit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Wrinkles, Orlando and Roy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:28 AM~9962528
> *KINDA DOING THE SAME...  LOOKIN FOR A ENGINE FOR MY NEW PROJECT,  ITS TOP SECRET YOU WONT SEE IT FOR ABOUT A YEAR OR TWO
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

how much beer you got Ranger Wrinkles?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on RIDERZ?Windy like fuck up this way. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 17 2008, 09:54 AM~9962647
> *Whats going on RIDERZ?Windy like fuck up this way. :angry:
> *


What up Jr....snowing a bit here


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:34 AM~9962562
> *how much beer you got Ranger Wrinkles?
> *


LIKE A 6 PACK I MIGHT GET FUCKED UP DON'T GOT 2 WRK 2MARROW


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:22 AM~9962509
> *WHATS UP WRINKLES
> *


WUS SUP ORLANDO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 10:07 AM~9962695
> *LIKE A 6 PACK I MIGHT GET FUCKED UP DON'T GOT 2 WRK 2MARROW
> *


how you getting lit onna 6er?
adding Tequila? :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT YOU DOING 2DAY ROY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:13 AM~9962222
> *There you go starting something up :nono:
> *


No Sir, just stating the facts. :biggrin: 

All in fun homie, don't trip.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:15 AM~9962224
> *we're poor mofo's we can only afford Bud Y Bud light
> *


Yeah I believe that with full undied cars and shit. Not fooling me!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2008, 11:52 AM~9963314
> *WHAT YOU DOING 2DAY ROY
> *


going to check out an engine again,thinking of doing something,like bowling or something :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 17 2008, 12:18 PM~9963455
> *Yeah I believe that with full undied cars and shit. Not fooling me!
> *


Coronas are cool every once inna awhile.....give too much gas though


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 11:19 AM~9962760
> *how you getting lit onna 6er?
> adding Tequila? :0
> *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im not sure on this, but I heard this from a reliable source... The people that usually throw the Cinco De Mayo Show in Colorado Springs will NOT be throwing the show this year!!! :0 :0 :0 They said there are too many shows going on around May, so I heard there goin' to throw a show on June 8th!!! Thatz what I heard from a pretty good source cuz his aunt is in the Cinco De Mayo Show committee...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's Chapo's car lookin' pretty bare!!! We gotta do alot to it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Time to put in some work!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ty's car is gettin' completely redone too!!! We'll see how this turns out too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looking *GOOD* Fes
*8000 posts *:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2008, 05:26 PM~9965151
> *Im not sure on this, but I heard this from a reliable source... The people that usually throw the Cinco De Mayo Show in Colorado Springs will NOT be throwing the show this year!!! :0  :0  :0  They said there are too many shows going on around May, so I heard there goin' to throw a show on June 8th!!! Thatz what I heard from a pretty good source cuz his aunt is in the Cinco De Mayo Show committee...
> *


If that's the case we should do our picnic that weekend or hit New Mexico :dunno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 07:08 PM~9965820
> *looking GOOD Fes
> 8000 posts :0
> *


u almost cought me up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 17 2008, 07:18 PM~9965905
> *u almost cought me up :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: in like 6 years :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 07:20 PM~9965931
> *:uh:  in like 6 years :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9965820
> *looking GOOD Fes
> 8000 posts :0
> *


Yea tryin' to put in some work this year!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a feeling 09 is the year everything is gonna be blowing up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 10:45 PM~9967394
> *I have a feeling 09 is the year everything is gonna be blowing up
> *


Whut do you mean?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 08:15 PM~9965881
> *If that's the case we should do our picnic that weekend or hit New Mexico :dunno:
> *


To many people will have plans for that weekend or be at other shows.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:45 PM~9967394
> *I have a feeling 09 is the year everything is gonna be blowing up
> *


You throwing in the towel for 08 already? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2008, 05:26 PM~9965151
> *Im not sure on this, but I heard this from a reliable source... The people that usually throw the Cinco De Mayo Show in Colorado Springs will NOT be throwing the show this year!!! :0  :0  :0  They said there are too many shows going on around May, so I heard there goin' to throw a show on June 8th!!! Thatz what I heard from a pretty good source cuz his aunt is in the Cinco De Mayo Show committee...
> *


IF THAT'S TRUE I GUESS WE ROLL TO...........................................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2008, 11:11 PM~9968096
> *what up buddy
> *


Chill'n b*RO*, how was the trip to Las Vegas?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 18 2008, 12:14 AM~9968120
> *Chill'n bRO, how was the trip to Las Vegas?
> *



it was cool, just went by fast


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2008, 11:15 PM~9968131
> *it was cool, just went by fast
> *


I'm sure it did. You gonna be tired as fuck for work tomor*RO*w. :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 18 2008, 12:16 AM~9968142
> *I'm sure it did. You gonna be tired as fuck for work tomorROw. :cheesy:
> *



yea im goin to bed in a few


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fessor...GOOD morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy!!! Whutz Up Izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fes and Roy!!!!!
Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 18 2008, 07:50 AM~9969515
> *What up Fes and Roy!!!!!
> Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD* Morning Izzy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm its a good morning.No work today :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 18 2008, 08:29 AM~9969679
> *Damm its a good morning.No work today :biggrin:
> *


wus crackin jr no work for me niether :biggrin: but i got my kids now there is work damn i wish they had school :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 09:34 AM~9969700
> *wus crackin jr  no work for me niether :biggrin: but i got my kids now there is work damn i wish they had school :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 09:34 AM~9969700
> *wus crackin jr  no work for me niether :biggrin: but i got my kids now there is work damn i wish they had school :angry:
> *


I was thinking the same thing.I have to watch all 3 today.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean i took the day off lets go play some disc when you get done with your work :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin roy no work either


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 18 2008, 08:47 AM~9969747
> *I was thinking the same thing.I have to watch all 3 today.
> *


i got 3 plus my 5month old son :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 09:33 AM~9969988
> *wus crackin roy no work either
> *


Nah ,calling around shops now trying to get the ride inside somewhere for the rebuild :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

So any ideas where your gonna get the rebuild done Roy???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 AM~9970033
> *So any ideas where your gonna get the rebuild done Roy???
> *


Nah I'm calling around right now....some of these fockers want up to 5k :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 AM~9970045
> *Nah I'm calling around right now....some of these fockers want up to 5k :angry:
> *


Damn they trying to sell you a car with a rebuilt motor in it or what ?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 18 2008, 09:38 AM~9970013
> *Nah ,calling around shops now trying to get the ride inside somewhere for the rebuild :0
> *


what happen to tha vato from work i thought he owed you 1


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 18 2008, 09:56 AM~9969793
> *sean i took the day off lets go play some disc when you get done with your work :biggrin:
> *


must be nice fucker!!! i drove 13 out of the 15 hours and i still had to be at work this morning!!! :angry: :biggrin: its all good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 18 2008, 09:50 AM~9970056
> *Damn they trying to sell you a car with a rebuilt motor in it or what ?
> *


I know huh....well just got called in to work...take it easy CO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 18 2008, 09:50 AM~9970056
> *Damn they trying to sell you a car with a rebuilt motor in it or what ?
> *


wus sup ivan you off work to


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 18 2008, 10:58 AM~9970089
> *must be nice fucker!!! i drove 13 out of the 15 hours and i still had to be at work this morning!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  its all good!!!
> *





at least i stood awake :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

well iam off to wash some dishes my wife gave some chores to do :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 18 2008, 11:00 AM~9970105
> *at least i stood awake :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!! THANKS AGAIN FOR GOING AND HELPING ME BRING IT BACK!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 11:03 AM~9970111
> *well iam off to wash some dishes my wife gave some chores to do :biggrin:
> *



that sucks bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:04 AM~9970116
> *TRUE!!  THANKS AGAIN FOR GOING AND HELPING ME BRING IT BACK!!
> *



yea no problem, we had fun to bad we couldnt stay longer in VEGAS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 18 2008, 11:05 AM~9970128
> *yea no problem, we had fun to bad we couldnt stay longer in VEGAS
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:09 AM~9970153
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!
> *



we should of stayed in nm for we didnt have to deal with those shitty ass roads


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 18 2008, 11:10 AM~9970159
> *we should of stayed in nm for we didnt have to deal with those shitty ass roads
> *


YA THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE!! :biggrin: WELL AT LEAST WE DIDNT END UP IN A DITCH!!!! 



29hour total trip
4 hours of sleep
$400.00 spent

getting the FLEETWOOD home and adding another car to the ROLLERZ FAMILY....


PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 10:59 AM~9970096
> *wus sup ivan you off work to
> *


Whats up Wrinkles ? Yeah im kicking back at home on muscle relaxers and pain killers drinking beer feeling good. uffin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everybody must be at work or something...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 18 2008, 11:03 AM~9970111
> *well iam off to wash some dishes my wife gave some chores to do :biggrin:
> *


x2 I have to clean up the back yard.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

does anybody in co have a 13 7 all gold 72 spoke dayton and a 13 7 all center gold dayton for sale i just need them for spares thanks


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Orlando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up chad


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Already off work Roy? Thatz a short day homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2008, 03:18 PM~9972016
> *Already off work Roy? Thatz a short day homie!!!
> *


yeah only 3 hours today,shit is killing me :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9972266
> *yeah only 3 hours today,shit is killing me :angry:
> *


Im sure it will start picking up pretty soon!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2008, 05:23 PM~9972764
> *Im sure it will start picking up pretty soon!!!
> *


I hope so,looks like you guys are moving along pretty GOOD Fes...you talk to homeboy I gave you the number to?
He gonna roll?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ITS DEAD UP IN HERE 2NITE  :tears:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 18 2008, 10:16 AM~9970197
> *YA THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE!! :biggrin:  WELL AT LEAST WE DIDNT END UP IN A DITCH!!!!
> 29hour total trip
> 4 hours of sleep
> ...


That's what's up!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up big roy and sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9975257
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good Jake the SNAKE? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 18 2008, 10:14 PM~9975726
> *whats up big roy and sean
> *


What's good GOODTIMER? I'm just catching up on the last few pages I missed out on today.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good *RO*y dawg?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 18 2008, 10:17 PM~9975765
> *What's good GOODTIMER? I'm just catching up on the last few pages I missed out on today.
> *


me too i had work all :angry: day


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check out this LOWRIDER video made by a place from Brazil. It has some ROLLERZONLY, UCE, IMPERIALS, and more.....................*

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Espor...+RIDERS,00.html


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 18 2008, 10:15 PM~9975744
> *What's good Jake the SNAKE?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

rich what up boss


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

jus moved to CO Springs. lookin to juice my 00' Linc LS. anyone know of a good shop to go to?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TKK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9976277
> *jus moved to CO Springs. lookin to  juice my 00' Linc LS. anyone know of a good shop to go to?
> *


FAT KAT CUSTOMS OR MI GENTE BUT MI GENTE DOES SHITTY WORK THEY ALMOST BURNED DOWN MY HOMIE RIDE FAT KAT CUSTOMS WELL NEVER BEEN THERE BUT HEARD THEY DO GOOD WORK OR YOU COULD GO TO SAMS IN DENVER THEY DO GOOD WORK BUT THEY EXPENSIVE THATS MY OWN OPION THEN THERS ROBERTS IN DENVER NEVER BEEN THIER EITHER HE ALSO IN DENVER HOPE THAT HELPS YOU OUT HOMIE


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9976277
> *jus moved to CO Springs. lookin to  juice my 00' Linc LS. anyone know of a good shop to go to?
> *



FORGET THHE REST...GO 2 THE BEST..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*"FAT KAT KUSTOMS" " FAT KAT KUSTOMS" "FAT KAT KUSTOMS"*



*"THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ DO" :biggrin: :biggrin*:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

where is fst kat kustomz at? any pics of their work? when do all the cars come out over here? i got a regal to cruise but i have to get it shiped to me. so i thought i would juice my other car too :biggrin: got here at night and didnt realize how big this plce was..... :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Feb 19 2008, 07:12 AM~9977403
> *where is fst kat kustomz at?  any pics of their work? when do all the cars come out over here? i got a regal to cruise but i have to get it shiped to me. so i thought i would juice my other car too :biggrin:  got here at night and didnt realize how big this plce was..... :0
> *


Nice to have another Rida in Colorado,I'd probably bag the LS,with bigger rims if I was into those cars but that's just my .02


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Feb 19 2008, 07:12 AM~9977403
> *where is fst kat kustomz at?  any pics of their work? when do all the cars come out over here? i got a regal to cruise but i have to get it shiped to me. so i thought i would juice my other car too :biggrin:  got here at night and didnt realize how big this plce was..... :0
> *


Fat Kat Kustoms is on Omaha and Powers. There address is 5957 Omaha Blvd.
Felix is the owner, he's good people!!! Phone number is 71-638-9700. Hope that helps Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



What's good Colorado!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo84 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanx for the info on fat katz. and i actually thought about bags but i have NEVER seen a lincoln on switches. :0 plus i dont like bags....   

hope to see some rides in the next few months as i hope it starts to warm up more


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely cool seeing some more rides in Colorado!!! :biggrin: 

Where's everybody at today??? :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Feb 19 2008, 11:03 AM~9978461
> *thanx for the info on fat katz. and i actually thought about bags but i have NEVER seen a lincoln on switches.  :0 plus i dont like bags....
> 
> hope to see some rides in the next few months as i hope it starts to warm up more
> *


MY OPINION FORGET BAGS :thumbsdown: GO WITH SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 19 2008, 06:35 PM~9981395
> *MY OPINION FORGET BAGS  :thumbsdown: GO WITH SWITCHES  :biggrin:
> *


bags are no good :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 19 2008, 06:47 PM~9981493
> *what up roy
> *


What up Anthony


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 06:51 PM~9981541
> *What up Anthony
> *


just chillin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 18 2008, 06:24 PM~9972788
> *I hope so,looks like you guys are moving along pretty GOOD Fes...you talk to homeboy I gave you the number to?
> He gonna roll?
> *


Yea I talked to him, but he's goin' a different route from what he told me so I respect that... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 19 2008, 07:13 AM~9977276
> *FAT KAT CUSTOMS OR MI GENTE BUT MI GENTE DOES SHITTY WORK THEY ALMOST BURNED DOWN MY HOMIE RIDE FAT KAT CUSTOMS WELL NEVER BEEN THERE BUT HEARD THEY DO GOOD WORK OR YOU COULD GO TO SAMS IN DENVER THEY DO GOOD WORK BUT THEY EXPENSIVE THATS MY OWN OPION THEN THERS ROBERTS IN DENVER NEVER BEEN THIER EITHER HE ALSO IN DENVER HOPE THAT HELPS YOU OUT HOMIE
> *


I support Fat Kat to the fullest, but just to clear things up a lil' bit, whoever burnt up Roy's LS at Mi Gente does NOT do the install's there anymore cuz my brother does now and he knows what he's doin'!!! :thumbsup: Thatz just FYI... Call Fe at Fat Kat he'll hook you up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2008, 07:29 PM~9981835
> *I support Fat Kat to the fullest, but just to clear things up a lil' bit, whoever burnt up Roy's LS at Mi Gente does NOT do the install's there anymore cuz my brother does now and he knows what he's doin'!!! :thumbsup: Thatz just FYI... Call Fe at Fat Kat he'll hook you up!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought Mi Jotos stopped lifting cars?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

whats crackin roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:02 PM~9982194
> *I thought Mi Jotos stopped lifting cars?
> *


Yea they did and then my brother went over there to do stereo shit and when they called the old shop he worked at in Washington they found out he use to lift and bag cars, so I guess they said fuck it!!! He's only been there for like almost a month...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2008, 08:14 PM~9982327
> *Yea they did and then my brother went over there to do stereo shit and when they called the old shop he worked at in Washington they found out he use to lift and bag cars, so I guess they said fuck it!!! He's only been there for like almost a month...
> *


GOOD 4 your Brother Fes,sounds like some quality shits finally gonna come outta Mi Jotos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 19 2008, 08:08 PM~9982257
> *whats crackin roy
> *


what up LT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 08:22 PM~9982422
> *what up LT
> *


just had dinner with tha family now i gots to wash dishes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:22 PM~9982400
> *GOOD 4 your Brother Fes,sounds like some quality shits finally gonna come outta Mi Jotos
> *


Yea I told him they already have a bad rep, I didn't even want him to work there at 1st, but everyone gotz to get paid and he needed a job bad so good for him!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 19 2008, 08:28 PM~9982477
> *just had dinner with tha family now i gots to wash dishes
> *


damn you're trained already......... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luv the pic on your avatar wrinkles!!! but why are you changing them all the time?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2008, 08:28 PM~9982483
> *Yea I told him they already have a bad rep, I didn't even want him to work there at 1st, but everyone gotz to get paid and he needed a job bad so good for him!!!
> *


He do side jobs?
I'm sure he'll be busy if he does


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2008, 08:30 PM~9982507
> *Luv the pic on your avatar wrinkles!!! but why are you changing them all the time?
> *


In exchange for washing dishes,vacuuming,and doing laundry he's allowed to put a girl in his Avi :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

page *719* :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:32 PM~9982529
> *In exchange for washing dishes,vacuuming,and doing laundry he's allowed to put a girl in his Avi :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


As long as he has it.Im going to look at it.I like :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 19 2008, 08:39 PM~9982593
> *As long as he has it.Im going to look at it.I like :biggrin:
> *


What up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:40 PM~9982609
> *What up JR
> *


Not much.Whats good with you?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY~GOOD TIMES~MOST HATED* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 19 2008, 09:58 PM~9982765
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY~GOOD TIMES~MOST HATED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up RO?Same shit here.It was warm today and should be cold tomarrow. :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

plague, WRINKLES, impala63, PROPER DOS whats up all how are things


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 19 2008, 10:10 PM~9982903
> *plague, WRINKLES, impala63, PROPER DOS whats up all how are things
> *


Were good down here in LJ.How about yourself?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

just kicking back itching for it to get real nice so i can roll


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

We all are.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2008, 08:30 PM~9982507
> *Luv the pic on your avatar wrinkles!!! but why are you changing them all the time?
> *


i'am always going thru pics of hynas and when i see 1 i like i just change it :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hope real soon just got my back from having the inside done so thats what stoping me with my kids the just dont get it yet :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 19 2008, 09:10 PM~9982903
> *plague, WRINKLES, impala63, PROPER DOS whats up all how are things
> *


things are good for me dogg can't wait for this weather to get warmer so i can take the ride out :biggrin: so when is it going to get warm anybody know :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 19 2008, 10:21 PM~9983031
> *things are good for me dogg can't wait for this weather to get warmer so i can take the ride out :biggrin: so when is it going to get warm anybody know  :dunno:
> *


soon homie soon


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 19 2008, 08:58 PM~9982765
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY~GOOD TIMES~MOST HATED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wus sup gato ***** hows things on your side of the state


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up jose


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 19 2008, 09:26 PM~9983090
> *whats up jose
> *


not much rich just getting ready put some candy on the 65


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

cool did you get my pm


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 19 2008, 09:43 PM~9983303
> *cool did you get my pm
> *


yea thanks bro


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up ivan


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO & NEW MEXICO???? WHATS GOIN DOWN?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Feb 19 2008, 09:05 PM~9982844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD SAME SHIT COLD ONE HOUR HOT THE OTHER ANY U GUYS GOING 2 THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 19 2008, 10:34 PM~9983197
> *not much rich just getting ready put some candy on the 65
> *



post some pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 19 2008, 09:34 PM~9983197
> *not much rich just getting ready put some candy on the 65
> *


 :0 
Doing it big I see


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 19 2008, 11:15 PM~9983658
> *GOOD SAME SHIT COLD ONE HOUR HOT THE OTHER ANY U GUYS GOING 2 THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


Im not going too.Where is the show at?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 20 2008, 06:21 AM~9985139
> *Im not going too.Where is the show at?
> *


PHOENIX :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Feb 20 2008, 06:21 AM~9985139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 20 2008, 08:39 AM~9985653
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What's good b*RO*ther? You ready to go live? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 18 2008, 10:27 PM~9975878
> *Check out this LOWRIDER video made by a place from Brazil. It has some ROLLERZONLY, UCE, IMPERIALS, and more.....................
> 
> http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Espor...+RIDERS,00.html
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn eveyone must be working today its quiet in here.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 20 2008, 08:41 AM~9985661
> *What's good bROther? You ready to go live? :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR IV BEEN READY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz good Colorado?????


:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Slow in here today, where's everyone at??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 20 2008, 09:34 AM~9985628
> *PHOENIX :biggrin:
> *


Sean bring back some good pics of some rides and chicks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Most Hated,Ruthless,Rollerz Only,Uce,Traditions,Xquizite,M,Memories,Solow,Wicked Ways,East Side,Sweet Dreams,No Limit,Affili-hated,Eternity,Forever Illusions,Luxury,Just Casual,Illusions,Stylistics,Rollin Image,Rollin Deep,Xtasy,Thee allnighters,Superior,Seductive,Lug Nut,and all the other Clubs I missed and the solo Riders outh there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up anthony


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 04:35 PM~9989017
> *Whats up anthony
> *


not much tryin 2 call you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Let me turn my phone on i just woke up. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan Y Anthony


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 04:54 PM~9989213
> *Whats up Roy
> *


Nothing much homie,getting ready to send this check out to get that block :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy??? :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:56 PM~9989229
> *Nothing much homie,getting ready to send this check out to get that block :0  :biggrin:
> *


Are you sending any extra for beer money for me and Jose


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 04:56 PM~9989229
> *Nothing much homie,getting ready to send this check out to get that block :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 04:58 PM~9989250
> *Are you sending any extra for beer money for me and Jose
> *


Sure homie,I got ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 20 2008, 04:58 PM~9989253
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Izzy :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:01 PM~9989277
> *What up Izzy :wave:
> *


Almost off work and saw you were on here. So gettin ready to that engine huh??
Should be pretty tight when you get done with it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Doesn't look like Imma work tomorrow  
Might as well get my Drank on tonight while watching the *Lakers*</span> <span style=\'colorrange\'>*Suns* game :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 20 2008, 05:02 PM~9989287
> *Almost off work and saw you were on here. So gettin ready to that engine huh??
> Should be pretty tight when you get done with it!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah homie one of our future Members hooked me up on a sweet deal onna rebuilt,can't wait to get it running...... :biggrin: 
Hopefully the swap goes clean and I'll be out on the calles again....that's where it's at homie....miss them streets already,and it's still Winter :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:07 PM~9989315
> *Yeah homie one of our future Members hooked me up on a sweet deal onna rebuilt,can't wait to get it running...... :biggrin:
> Hopefully the swap goes clean and I'll be out on the calles again....that's where it's at homie....miss them streets already,and it's still Winter :0
> *



I hear ya Homie!!! I started missin them streets the day I had to put my baby away cause it started getting cold!! :biggrin: 

Warmer weather's comin bro, and we'll all be out on them streets!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 20 2008, 05:10 PM~9989334
> *I hear ya Homie!!! I started missin them streets the day I had to put my baby away cause it started getting cold!! :biggrin:
> 
> Warmer weather's comin bro, and we'll all be out on them streets!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Amen to that dog,it's been a long cold Winter,we just gotta bust out Hotter this year


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

We need to figure somethin out this summer and get some of these clubs together and throw a massive cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 

We can show C.Springs whats up and how strong these clubs are!!!!!
Goodtimes, Ruthless Kustoms, Rollerz Only, Solow, TKK, Xquizite, and All the other clubs I missed!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 20 2008, 05:14 PM~9989365
> *We need to figure somethin out this summer and get some of these clubs together and throw a massive cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> We can show C.Springs whats up and how strong these clubs are!!!!!
> ...


If we can organize the party get togethers I'm sure cruises will be nothing to get organized.Me Y Fes was talking about meeting up at the Grocery Wharehouse (where all the hot rods and classics line up on Saturdays) and going from there
Sounds like a plan to me.
There's been talks about bringing Nevada back also..... :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:17 PM~9989394
> *If we can organize the party get togethers I'm sure cruises will be nothing to get organized.Me Y Fes was talking about meeting up at the Grocery Wharehouse (where all the hot rods and classics line up on Saturdays) and going from there
> Sounds like a plan to me.
> There's been talks about bringing Nevada back also..... :0
> *


I'm down and so is Ruthless Kustoms!!!!!
Bringing back Nevada.....that's wuz up!!! Goin old school :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep me up to date on all that Homie, cause I'm definitely down to that!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 20 2008, 05:19 PM~9989410
> *I'm down and so is Ruthless Kustoms!!!!!
> Bringing back Nevada.....that's wuz up!!! Goin old school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That's what it's all about,we will definately keep you in mind homie.....how can we forget that Big *Ruthless* Family


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up LT. Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

How come no Arizona show Wrinkles ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 05:25 PM~9989449
> *How come no Arizona show Wrinkles ?
> *


He's poor like me


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:23 PM~9989434
> *What up LT. Ranger Wrinkles
> *


WUSS SUP ROY IAM CHILLIN LIKE A COLD PISTO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:34 PM~9989523
> *He's poor like me
> *


THAT AND MY WIFE WONT LET ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 20 2008, 05:44 PM~9989620
> *THAT AND MY WIFE WONT LET ME  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie you're the first guy I met so upfront about how your wife has you by the balls,alot of peoples wives do but they never admit to it
We Salute you *"Mr.Wife's got me by the balls and I can't do anything" Man*
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9989607
> *WUSS SUP ROY IAM CHILLIN LIKE A COLD PISTO
> *


You watching the game tonight Foolio?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up co


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO ON WHAT ROY AND IZZY WAS TALKING ABOUT WE NEED TO HIT UP CRUISE NIGHT ON POWERS THAN ALL ROLL TO NEVADA AND START CRUISING AGIAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 20 2008, 07:10 PM~9990423
> *WHATS UP CO  ON WHAT ROY AND IZZY WAS TALKING ABOUT WE NEED TO HIT UP CRUISE NIGHT ON POWERS THAN ALL ROLL TO NEVADA AND START CRUISING AGIAN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 20 2008, 12:08 AM~9984399
> *post some pics
> *


workn on it :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 05:54 AM~9985075
> *:0
> Doing it big I see
> *


you know it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 20 2008, 07:50 PM~9990762
> *you know it
> *


You know I gotta get a touch of it in the future


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 10:28 AM~9986240
> *Damn eveyone must be working today its quiet in here.
> *


well yea so of have to work for a living :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 20 2008, 07:52 PM~9990783
> *well yea so of have to work for a living :biggrin:
> *


Jose that check is going out in the morning....The same address right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:53 PM~9990792
> *Jose that check is going out in the morning....The same address right?
> *


The big *13*st?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:53 PM~9990792
> *Jose that check is going out in the morning....The same address right?
> *


yes sir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where the hell you @CO?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 08:16 PM~9991072
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Big Tony how's that turntable Bomba coming along?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9991135
> *What up Big Tony how's that turntable Bomba coming along?
> *


WHATS UP ROY??? ITZ COMING ALONG GOOD WE ARE PUTTIN ALL BACK 2GETHER RIGHT NOW...IT WILL BE OUT SOON...AND AFTER WE TAKE IT OFF THA TURNTABLE IM GOING TO JOIN U GUYS DRIVN IT DOWN NEVADA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS* up by 9 over the *SUNS* @ Half Time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 08:28 PM~9991169
> *WHATS UP ROY??? ITZ COMING ALONG GOOD WE ARE PUTTIN ALL BACK 2GETHER RIGHT NOW...IT WILL BE OUT SOON...AND AFTER WE TAKE IT OFF THA TURNTABLE IM GOING TO JOIN U GUYS DRIVN IT DOWN NEVADA :biggrin:
> *


That would be the shit!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to see that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:29 PM~9991185
> *That would be the shit!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait to see that fucker :biggrin:
> *


 I PROMISE IT WILL BE THERE CRUZIN DOWN THA AVE..MEMORIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *j63impala*
Southern Fantasies in the house....We wont bite dog introduce yourself :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 08:31 PM~9991205
> *I PROMISE IT WILL BE THERE CRUZIN DOWN THA AVE..MEMORIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That shit would be sick,show these Rodders we can drive our Show shit too :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:35 PM~9991247
> *That shit would be sick,show these Rodders we can drive our Show shit too :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 08:37 PM~9991271
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin:
> *


Hear anything on Cinco,and if it's still on?
I know you're buddies with Jasper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *TRADITIONS KAR KLUB*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:43 PM~9991330
> *Hear anything on Cinco,and if it's still on?
> I know you're buddies with Jasper
> *


HAVNT HEARD THE FINAL WORD YET, BUT ILL LET EVERYONE KNOW A/S/A/P WHEN I FIND OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 08:51 PM~9991424
> *HAVNT HEARD THE FINAL WORD YET, BUT ILL LET EVERYONE KNOW A/S/A/P WHEN I FIND OUT :biggrin:
> *


Ever seen his car ? I hear he has a 61 vert :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9991434
> *Ever seen his car ? I hear he has a 61 vert :0
> *


YEAH ITZ A BAD M.F.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9990783
> *well yea so of have to work for a living :biggrin:
> *


It's hard work sitting at home figuring out what to do so i'm not so bored.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

just kicking back enjoying the 70 degree weather in my house


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

getting ready for az


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm counting down the days to leave for AZ


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

JUST HAD TO PUT SOME PIX UP...STARTN TO GET BORIN IN HERE..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? Roy,Sean,Tone and Ivan. :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 20 2008, 11:23 PM~9992875
> *Whats up CO? Roy,Sean,Tone and Ivan. :0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? you and i need to hook up soon.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 21 2008, 08:43 AM~9994114
> *what up Fes? you and i need to hook up soon.
> *


I'll call you today sometime!!! I worked last night till late...


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool, gotta go to work.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:30 PM~9982513
> *He do side jobs?
> I'm sure he'll be busy if he does
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fesor!!! :biggrin: 

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 21 2008, 08:54 AM~9994156
> *What up Fesor!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Whutz Good Izzy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 20 2008, 11:23 PM~9992875
> *Whats up CO? Roy,Sean,Tone and Ivan. :0
> *


What's good my b*RO*tha from anotha motha, what's the word in LJ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 20 2008, 09:48 PM~9991956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should have pulled those pumps out when I sold my fleetwood. :angry: 

I wish I would have had my trey when you had your 4, so I could have bought your undies. :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 20 2008, 09:43 PM~9991330
> *Hear anything on Cinco,and if it's still on?
> I know you're buddies with Jasper
> *



gasper :ugh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 09:35 AM~9994337
> *gasper :ugh:
> *


Whutz good Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:37 AM~9994351
> *Whutz good Chuck?
> *



just chillen at home. what r u up to ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 09:38 AM~9994359
> *just chillen at home. what r u up to ?
> *


chillin' too!!! Got to go to work ina couple of hours!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:42 AM~9994377
> *chillin' too!!! Got to go to work ina couple of hours!!!
> *



yea i got to do the same, so i heard you and chapo might be headin to az


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 AM~9994337
> *gasper :ugh:
> *


Gasper,Jasper,Casper,,...same thing........Tell him to dust off that rag that's been in the garage for 7 years and help us bring the Lifestyle back to Life. :biggrin:
So people will know his name again like they did back in the days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck how's that Rollerz life?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:49 AM~9994404
> *What up Chuck how's that Rollerz life?
> *



its good bRO just chillen gettin ready for phoenix its gonna be a long weekend, whats good with you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 09:01 AM~9994466
> *its good bRO just chillen gettin ready for phoenix its gonna be a long weekend, whats good with you
> *


Getting my hangover on,waiting for next month to bring this Impala outta the woodwork and amaze some of these Hot Rod guys down the street @ Grocery Wharehouse with that Bling Bling :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm doing Good how bout you Roy Dog?
Good Homie you catch that game last night,The Lakers and Suns?
Hell yeah that was the shit dog!
I know huh Shaq is washed up and the diesel got ran all over


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:13 AM~9994556
> *What up Big Sean
> *


What's good *RO*y dawg?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 09:21 AM~9994624
> *What's good ROy dawg?
> *


Back at home again,work slowing down*...GOOD* thing I still have Unemployment rolling :0 
What up with you Mr.Presidente?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 1 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION
What up anonymous user :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes ,how's that Metro life homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:26 AM~9994659
> *What up Big Fes ,how's that Metro life homie?
> *


They keepin' me busy, so I guess I can't complain... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good wit' you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:24 AM~9994638
> *Back at home again,work slowing down...GOOD thing I still have Unemployment rolling :0
> What up with you Mr.Presidente?
> *


Nada bRO, just slacking on going to work. What's cracken with the motor for the deuce?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:27 AM~9994665
> *They keepin' me busy, so I guess I can't complain...  :biggrin:
> *


That's good homie,nice to be busy....I can't complain too much either..I clear 418 a week on unemployment ,that's more than some people make in thier regular jobs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 09:29 AM~9994679
> *Nada bRO, just slacking on going to work. What's cracken with the motor for the deuce?
> *


Money just sent,should be down here for our next Meeting March 15th,Bored .30 over,mild Cam and 202 camelback heads......should push the dinosaur


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:35 AM~9994720
> *Money just sent,should be down here for our next Meeting March 15th,Bored .30 over,mild Cam and 202 camelback heads......should push the dinosaur
> *


*Special thanks to Jose and Ivan*,appreciate it guys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:35 AM~9994720
> *Money just sent,should be down here for our next Meeting March 15th,Bored .30 over,mild Cam and 202 camelback heads......should push the dinosaur
> *


I dunno much about that shit, but that's cool homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 AM~9994653
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION
> What up anonymous user :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 09:38 AM~9994740
> *I dunno much about that shit, but that's cool homie. :thumbsup:
> *


I dunno too much either but Jose is telling me it will be close to 400 horses with all my aftermarket parts and everything :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:34 AM~9994707
> *That's good homie,nice to be busy....I can't complain too much either..I clear  418 a week on unemployment ,that's more than some people make in thier regular jobs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:35 AM~9994720
> *Money just sent,should be down here for our next Meeting March 15th,Bored .30 over,mild Cam and 202 camelback heads......should push the dinosaur
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes you hear anything about Cinco?
I think Imma just call the Liquor store and find out :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Fes just doing them drive by posts. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:45 AM~9994783
> *What up Fes you hear anything about Cinco?
> I think Imma just call the Liquor store and find out :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah you should do that homie, it's the one on Airport I believe.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:45 AM~9994783
> *What up Fes you hear anything about Cinco?
> I think Imma just call the Liquor store and find out :scrutinize:
> *


 :nosad: Just what I heard last weekend... Gasper should know for sure whutz up though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 09:46 AM~9994796
> *Yeah you should do that homie, it's the one on Airport I believe.
> *


yeah Airport and Academy :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:45 AM~9994787
> *Fes just doing them drive by posts. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 AM~9994806
> *yeah Airport and Academy :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:46 AM~9994796
> *Yeah you should do that homie, it's the one on Airport I believe.
> *


Whut Up Sean!!! I see your car everywhere!!! I was just watching this Streetstars DVD I just got and they had your car on there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thatz a clean ass car!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know the name of the store?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nevermind got his cell #


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:51 AM~9994824
> *Whut Up Sean!!! I see your car everywhere!!! I was just watching this Streetstars DVD I just got and they had your car on there!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thatz a clean ass car!!!
> *


Where did you get the DVD, I'ma have to check it out. :biggrin: 

That's one of the things that kinda sucks about TP, is that it's on a lot of shit from magazines, movies, and rap videos. I need to change her up ASAP, so I can get the respect for doing a little something to her.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:54 AM~9994840
> *Nevermind got his cell #
> *


Call "JASPER" up homie, and see what's the deal! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:51 AM~9994824
> *Whut Up Sean!!! I see your car everywhere!!! I was just watching this Streetstars DVD I just got and they had your car on there!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thatz a clean ass car!!!
> *


That's because he's famous :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:52 AM~9994831
> *anybody know the name of the store?
> *


LOCAL WINO'S? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:57 AM~9994855
> *Where did you get the DVD, I'ma have to check it out.  :biggrin:
> 
> That's one of the things that kinda sucks about TP, is that it's on a lot of shit from magazines, movies, and rap videos. I need to change her up ASAP, so I can get the respect for doing a little something to her.
> *


I got it from Big Nick on LIL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 09:58 AM~9994858
> *Call "JASPER" up homie, and see what's the deal! :cheesy:
> *


I called* Gasper* no answer but I left a message :0 
I would know his name if he came out more


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:58 AM~9994861
> *That's because he's famous :biggrin:
> *


The car is, I'm not. That will change over the winter though, she will be Magenta next year, and will probably have a name change too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ruskin Liquors but they changed the #


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:00 AM~9994873
> *I called Gasper no answer but I left a message :0
> I would know his name if he came out more
> *


He's not the most popular person homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who's Nick Romero?
I have his name with Gasper's...somebody with the show too?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 10:00 AM~9994869
> *I got it from Big Nick on LIL!!!
> *


That's his screen name?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:01 AM~9994882
> *He's not the most popular person homie.
> *


I heard he *use* to be :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 11:02 AM~9994885
> *Who's Nick Romero?
> I have his name with Gasper's...somebody with the show too?
> *


I think he is part of the comittee too...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:02 AM~9994885
> *Who's Nick Romero?
> I have his name with Gasper's...somebody with the show too?
> *


I dunno? Gasper's last name is *RO*me*RO *I think too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:03 AM~9994887
> *I heard he use to be :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:03 AM~9994891
> *I dunno? Gasper's last name is ROmeRO I think too.
> *


I think his is Martinez or Munos something with an M


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:05 AM~9994905
> *I think his is Martinez or Munos something with an M
> *


Yeah I think ur right, it's Martinez.

I'll ask Tony since they're primos. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im on the phone wit' my homie right now... He said itz not happening fo'sho'... He say's the show is gonna be June 8th and itz gonna be called "Festival of the Parks" or some shit like that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:03 AM~9994891
> *I dunno? Gasper's last name is ROmeRO I think too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's Cip's Name :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We need to know so we can plan shit,we might go to NM.....who knows :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just talked to Gasper :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

damn tripple post :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:12 AM~9994954
> *damn tripple post :roflmao:
> *


That's such a NOOB move :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Flyers will be ready March 1st


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not gonna be on Cinco because the past few seasons of rain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 11:14 AM~9994966
> *Flyers will be ready March 1st
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

THERE IS THE SHOW IN PUEBLO AT THE FAIR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The next weekend is Mothers day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The next weekend it's booked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The next weekend is Memorial day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's official...you're right Fes it's June 8th...o'well gives us a lil more time on the rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

To Pueblo we go :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 11:02 AM~9994886
> *That's his screen name?
> *


Yea!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

the flyers out yet for that John?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 11:18 AM~9995006
> *It's official...you're right Fes it's June 8th...o'well gives us a lil more time on the rides
> *


Damn im good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:19 AM~9995014
> *To Pueblo we go :biggrin:
> *


If everyone shows in Pueblo it will be a good show. I just hope the judges aren't partial to the rodders. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 10:21 AM~9995034
> *Damn im good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yes you are Mr. Eyewitness News :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:21 AM~9995035
> *If everyone shows in Pueblo it will be a good show. I just hope the judges aren't partial to the rodders. :angry:
> *


  damn Rodders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:21 AM~9995030
> *the flyers out yet for that John?
> *


I don't think they put fliers out for that show. I have never seen a flier anyways.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:23 AM~9995043
> * damn Rodders
> *


2years ago one of our members took best of show with his hot rod, and took peoples choice with his hummer, so I dunno how the judging will be this year, but fuck it, we'll still have fun and throw a cruise afterwords. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:29 AM~9995103
> *There is a show for Cinco in Pueblo at the fair grounds. :dunno:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Sean and Roy!!!! :biggrin: 

So no Cinco huh?? Everybody going to Pueblo???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9995181
> *What up Sean and Roy!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> So no Cinco huh?? Everybody going to Pueblo???
> *


What up Big IZZY
Yeah I think so,but if they are biased and show favoritism towards Rod's I dunno,kinda sucks but we'll be there just for the cruise afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9995181
> *What up Sean and Roy!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> So no Cinco huh?? Everybody going to Pueblo???
> *


Don't have much of a choice, but It's always a packed show. More spectators go to Pueblo than to Springs I know that.

We just hardly ever show in Pueblo for Cinco because there is no competition. so we *RO*ll up to the Springs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 AM~9995199
> *Don't have much of a choice, but It's always a packed show. More spectators go to Pueblo than to Springs I know that.
> 
> We just hardly ever show in Pueblo for Cinco because there is no competition. so we ROll up to the Springs.
> *


Hard to find competition for the Rollerz :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:45 AM~9995214
> *Hard to find competition for the Rollerz  :0
> *


Yeah in Pueblo, so that's why we *RO*ll up to the Springs where the competition is.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:45 AM~9995214
> *Hard to find competition for the Rollerz  :0
> *



Well we'll go wherever C.Springs goes cause we wanna represent for this town!!!!

So hit us up if everybody decides to go to 1 spot so we can all meet up and throw a cruise or something!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ......ARIZONA SHOW NEXT WEEK....!!!!! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 21 2008, 10:50 AM~9995256
> *Well we'll go wherever C.Springs goes cause we wanna represent for this town!!!!
> 
> So hit us up if everybody decides to go to 1 spot so we can all meet up and throw a cruise or something!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like Pueblo for sure,we can all roll down together Izzy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta go get some prices on Trophies I'll see everybody later :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta get back to work everyboy... :angry:


Talk to everyone later!!!! :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, boriqua9279, THUGG PASSION

*WHATS THE HAPS IN COLORADO....... MIKE CORDOVA FROM DENVER HIT ME UP THIS MORNING ABOUT A BIG CINCO SHOW GOING DOWN IN DENVER THIS YEAR. THERE TRYING TO GET KID FROST AND LSOB TO COME OUT AND PERFORM. ITS GONNA BE THROWN BY 2 DESIRE MAGAZINE. THEY WANT TO LINE UP AS MANY CLUBS AND RIDERS AS THEY CAN TO MAKE IT A SHOW TO REMEMBER. ILL KEEP YOU RIDERS POSTED. * :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 21 2008, 10:51 AM~9995269
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ......ARIZONA SHOW NEXT WEEK....!!!!!
> *


You gonna come party with them FAMOUS ROLLERZ Chucks :biggrin: ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 AM~9994653
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION
> What up anonymous user :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 11:00 AM~9995338
> *You gonna come party with them GOODTIMERS FAMILIA AINT GOT NADA ON THE OGENDA WILL BE THERE FO SHIZZLE HOMIE....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 21 2008, 11:01 AM~9995342
> *whats up
> *


What's good b*RO*ther?

You *RO*lling out to PhOENIX?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 21 2008, 11:03 AM~9995363
> *YOU KNOW IF THE GOODTIMERS FAMILIA AINT GOT NADA ON THE OGENDA WILL BE THERE FO SHIZZLE HOMIE....
> *


*PM SENT.*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 12:06 PM~9995391
> *What's good bROther?
> 
> You ROlling out to PhOENIX?
> *


WISH I COULD! MY SONS BIRTHDAYS FALLIN ON THAT WEEKEND


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm you guys are busy today.So whats the good word for today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 12:15 PM~9995932
> *Damm you guys are busy today.So whats the good word for today?*


Chicano word for the day is...*Harassment*
Used in a sentence...........
Orale vato My Ruca caught me in bed with Sancha pero it's firme *Harassment* nothing to me :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:03 AM~9994891
> *I dunno? Gasper's last name is ROmeRO I think too.
> *


ITZ GASPER MARTINEZ


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 10:21 AM~9995035
> *If everyone shows in Pueblo it will be a good show. I just hope the judges aren't partial to the rodders. :angry:
> *


THE JUDGES SUCK IN PUEBLO...THEY PICKED ANOTHER CARWITH BIG WHEELS AND NO UNDERCARRIGE OVER MINE FOR BEST OF SHOW..WTF? :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 21 2008, 12:30 PM~9996042
> *THE JUDGES SUCK IN PUEBLO...THEY PICKED ANOTHER CARWITH BIG WHEELS AND NO UNDERCARRIGE OVER MINE  FOR BEST OF SHOW..WTF? :uh:
> *


That sucks :angry:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:53 AM~9995280
> *
> Sounds like Pueblo for sure,we can all roll down together Izzy
> *


THE SHOW IN NEW MEXICO IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN.. AND ITZ A LOWRIDER EVENT 2..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 11:23 AM~9995042
> *Yes you are Mr. Eyewitness News :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up fes and tone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 21 2008, 12:10 PM~9995419
> *WISH I COULD! MY SONS BIRTHDAYS FALLIN ON THAT WEEKEND
> *


My daughter's B-day is on the 1st!!! Thatz the reason im not goin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 05:27 PM~9997566
> *what up fes and tone
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 04:28 PM~9997579
> *My daughter's B-day is on the 1st!!! Thatz the reason im not goin'!!!
> *


My bank account is in the negative that's why I'm not going


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 05:29 PM~9997592
> *Whut Up!!!
> *



just chillen bein bored


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony Chuck and Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9997606
> *just chillen bein bored
> *


Yea im about to go eat!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 05:32 PM~9997612
> *Yea im about to go eat!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9997609
> *What up Anthony Chuck and Fes
> *


and Wrinkles


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 05:32 PM~9997612
> *Yea im about to go eat!!!
> *



go eat a early bird dinner?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9997604
> *My bank account is in the negative that's why I'm not going
> *


I dont know why you got to bullshit us Roy with that bad ass 62 sitting in the garage you baller. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:31 PM~9997609
> *What up Anthony Chuck and Fes
> *


Whutz up Roy... Would you guys go down to New Mexico for cinco? Just wondering....


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9997609
> *What up Anthony Chuck and Fes
> *


just got home from work what you up 2 roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:33 PM~9997622
> *and Wrinkles
> *


and Ivan
oh BTW Ivan your necklace was barely shipped this morning....don't worry dog you'll have it for AZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 04:33 PM~9997625
> *I dont know why you got to bullshit us Roy with that bad ass 62 sitting in the garage you baller. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 05:33 PM~9997624
> *go eat a early bird dinner?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: Im starving dogg!!! Haven't ate all day!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 04:33 PM~9997625
> *I dont know why you got to bullshit us Roy with that bad ass 62 sitting in the garage you baller. :biggrin:
> *


I almost sold that fucker...*GOOD* thing I didn't :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FLACO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:33 PM~9997622
> *and Wrinkles
> *



just chillen


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANYTHING CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 04:33 PM~9997630
> *Whutz up Roy... Would you guys go down to New Mexico for cinco? Just wondering....
> *


I don't think so homie we're trying to save funds for our own show....shit trophies are expensive as hell....anybody know where they are decently priced,or wheree I can get parts to make our own?
What up Flaco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 04:37 PM~9997668
> *ANYTHING CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND
> *


just beer bottles :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

GOT SOME STUFF I DONT NEED FOR SALE ..ALL STEREO EQUIPT IS BRAND NEW & USED RIMS OFF MY 47. CALL ME FOR PRICES OR PM ME..FOR INFO. THKS

2-1200 WATT AMPS WITH NEON TUBING

4-10" PLANET AUDIO SUBS

2- INDASH DVD PLAYERS

1- 6" REARVIEW MONITOR

1- DEI HORNET FULL ALARM WITH AUTO START AND SCREEN REMOTE

1- CHROME METAL HEATER HOSE KIT

1 SET OF USED 15" CENTERLINE RACING WHEELS (SKINNY FRONTS FATTY REARS) 95% TREAD LEFT AND GREAT CONDITION RIMS..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

post up your Avi Wrinks


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:37 PM~9997669
> *I don't think so homie we're trying to save funds for our own show....shit trophies are expensive as hell....anybody know where they are decently priced,or wheree I can get parts to make our own?
> What up Flaco
> *


HIT ME UP BRO I CAN GET THA HOOK UP ON THA TROPHIES


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:38 PM~9997682
> *just beer bottles :biggrin:
> *


some ice fishing and beers


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 04:27 PM~9997566
> *what up fes and tone
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:38 PM~9997682
> *just beer bottles :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR THAT :thumbsup: WHAT AT YOUR HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 04:40 PM~9997706
> *I HEAR THAT :thumbsup: WHAT AT YOUR HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Nah yours :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROY, WRINKLES AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS. YOU VATOS DOING BIG THINGS OVER THERE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:37 PM~9997669
> *I don't think so homie we're trying to save funds for our own show....shit trophies are expensive as hell....anybody know where they are decently priced,or wheree I can get parts to make our own?
> What up Flaco
> *


There's this place by Fort Carson I think itz called the Trophy Hut or something,but they sponsored this show I went to and the trophies didn't look half bad, I'll get the name of the place and the # for you, the only thing I know for sure is that itz by Fort Carson on B street... Maybe you can get them to sponsor some of the trophies or something


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:38 PM~9997693
> *post up your Avi Wrinks
> *


WHICH ONE :dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 21 2008, 04:40 PM~9997711
> *WHAT'S UP ROY, WRINKLES AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS. YOU VATOS DOING BIG THINGS OVER THERE.
> *


WE TRYING HOWS THE BIG FLA.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 04:41 PM~9997718
> *There's this place by Fort Carson I think itz called the Trophy Hut or something,but they sponsored this show I went to and the trophies didn't look half bad, I'll get the name of the place and the # for you, the only thing I know for sure is that itz by Fort Carson on B street... Maybe you can get them to sponsor some of the trophies or something
> *


appreciate it Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9997750
> *appreciate it Fes
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY CHUCK HOWS DOES IT FEEL NOT TO WORK ARE YOU CLEARING YET


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You ready for AZ Chuck ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, FIRMEX, nathand, meaninthesestreets, WRINKLES
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos Y Nathan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody heard any info on Denver's Cinco?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 04:51 PM~9997809
> *What up Marcos Y Nathan
> *


Whats up Roy and all the Colorado riders!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 21 2008, 05:14 PM~9998026
> *Whats up Roy and all the Colorado riders!
> *


What up Homie hows work treating you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Wrinkles?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 05:48 PM~9997785
> *You ready for AZ Chuck ?
> *



i guess your talkin to me. hell yea im ready for phoenix, are you driving


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuck, are you the one that knows my brother Alex(Wicked Wayz)


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 06:45 PM~9998313
> *i guess your talkin to me. hell yea im ready for phoenix, are you driving
> *


No way i'm flying over there.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 21 2008, 06:46 PM~9998336
> *Chuck, are you the one that knows my brother Alex(Wicked Wayz)
> *




yea bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 06:50 PM~9998374
> *No way i'm flying over there.
> *





cool when you flyin in bRO? we should be gettin there fri by lunch time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WTF, I log on and every one disappears! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good *RO*y, I see you.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZ_47, PROPER DOS*

Ahh shit, I have some friends again. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 21 2008, 06:12 PM~9998617
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Answer your text Kita!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken Traditions?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 06:13 PM~9998633
> *Answer your text Kita!
> *


OK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony Sean and the Notorios Famous *Rich from TKK*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 06:18 PM~9998687
> *What up Tony Sean and the Notorios Famous Rich from TKK
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9998647
> *What's cracken Traditions?
> *


whats up homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 07:18 PM~9998687
> *What up Tony Sean and the Notorios Famous Rich from TKK
> *


whats up roy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 06:18 PM~9998687
> *What up Tony Sean and the Notorios Famous Rich from TKK
> *


What's cracken *RO*y Dawg.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9998395
> *cool when you flyin in bRO? we should be gettin there fri by lunch time
> *


Me and my cousin should be getting there friday night around 10:30


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1,000 posts!!! Thatz whatz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 21 2008, 05:41 PM~9998274
> *what up Wrinkles?
> *


WUS SUP CURIOUSDOS IAM JUST CHILLIN DRINKING SOME PISTOS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 07:34 PM~9999506
> *1,000 posts!!! Thatz whatz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAMN FES YOU LIL WHORE :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP WITH ALL OF YOUS LIL WHORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:37 PM~9999538
> *DAAAAAAAAAMN FES YOU LIL WHORE :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP WITH ALL OF YOUS LIL WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know I've been whoring myself out!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 07:34 PM~9999506
> *1,000 posts!!! Thatz whatz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 21 2008, 06:10 PM~9998599
> *WTF, I log on and every one disappears! :angry:
> *


DON'T WORRY SEAN I'LL STILL BE YOUR FRIEND! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:42 PM~9999597
> *DON'T WORRY SEAN YOU STILL MY FRIEND! :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up wit' the linc? Is it ready for summer?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> Whatz up wit' the linc? Is it ready for summer?
> [
> /quote
> YEA IT WILL BE READY FOR THA SUMMER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > Whatz up wit' the linc? Is it ready for summer?
> > [
> > /quote
> > YEA IT WILL BE READY FOR THA SUMMER
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9999720
> *What up JR
> *


Not much Roy just getting ready to watch rambo.So anything new with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 07:54 PM~9999765
> *Not much Roy just getting ready to watch rambo.So anything new with you?
> *


same ol same ol,,,,waiting for the season to start


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:57 PM~9999794
> *same ol same ol,,,,waiting for the season to start
> *


Im ready to roll but shit I havent done anything new to my ride latley. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 09:04 PM~9999891
> *Im ready to roll but shit I havent done anything new to my ride latley. :angry:
> *


Your ride doesn't really need anything!!! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 08:04 PM~9999891
> *Im ready to roll but shit I havent done anything new to my ride latley. :angry:
> *


Me neither been waiting months just to get my shit running,but it's on now :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 08:05 PM~9999907
> *Your ride doesn't really need anything!!!  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

It needs alot.People dont like looking at the same old shit.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 08:10 PM~9999961
> *It needs alot.People dont like looking at the same old shit.
> *


YOU CAN GIVE IT TO ME I'LL LOOK AT THE SAME SHIT EVERYDAY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 09:16 PM~10000036
> *YOU CAN GIVE IT TO ME I'LL LOOK AT THE SAME SHIT EVERYDAY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

When's The Terminator coming out Ivan?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10000036
> *YOU CAN GIVE IT TO ME I'LL LOOK AT THE SAME SHIT EVERYDAY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *PROPER DOS, mafioso65, WRINKLES, 4pump84cutty*
*What up GOOD TIMERS*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:23 PM~10000122
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, WRINKLES, 4pump84cutty
> What up GOOD TIMERS
> *


HOW YOU DOING MR. PRESIDENT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:23 PM~10000134
> *HOW YOU DOING MR. PRESIDENT!
> *


What's happening LT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm ready 4 the Weekend :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:24 PM~10000145
> *What's happening LT
> *


NOTHING MUCH GETTING READY FOR BED IN A FEW GOT TO WAKE MY ASS UP AT 4:30 AM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:25 PM~10000152
> *I'm ready 4 the Weekend :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:25 PM~10000155
> *NOTHING MUCH GETTING READY FOR BED IN A FEW GOT TO WAKE MY ASS UP AT 4:30 AM
> *


damn that's earlier :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10000165
> *WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


party @ your house :biggrin: 
You get that pool table yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times meeting March 15th


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10000233
> *party @ your house :biggrin:
> You get that pool table yet?
> *


    WHAT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up GOODTIMERS whats crackin.
Roy that thing went out to u today prority mail


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 21 2008, 08:42 PM~10000357
> *whats up GOODTIMERS whats crackin.
> Roy that thing went out to u today prority mail
> *


WUS CRACKIN GREG HOW YOU LIKING THA CADDY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10000382
> *WUS CRACKIN GREG HOW YOU LIKING THA CADDY
> *


its comming on saturday or sunday homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000096
> *When's The Terminator coming out Ivan?
> *


Hopefully before the summer is over :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10000893
> *Hopefully before the summer is over  :dunno:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up mafioso


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

not much homie just have a corona you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

just chillen bRO about to work on my 50, this place is dead tonight


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea it is . 50 what


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:00 PM~10001524
> *yea it is . 50 what
> *



its a little bike there r some pics a few pages back


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

oh got you i wantto get one for my son


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey bro hear you have a 65


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:05 PM~10001582
> *hey bro hear you have a 65
> *



yea i got one sittin in the back yard


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 10:06 PM~10001594
> *yea i got one sittin in the back yard
> *


that cool whats your plans for it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:10 PM~10001614
> *that cool whats your plans for it
> *



hopefully get started on it here pretty quick, this is a slow time of the year for me so money is tight


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 10:11 PM~10001626
> *hopefully get started on it here pretty quick, this is a slow time of the year for me so money is tight
> *


what r you rolling now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:12 PM~10001642
> *what r you rolling now
> *



a bagged sierra, whats goin on with your car you gonna have it out for the summer


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

richie :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10001717
> *a bagged sierra, whats goin on with your car you gonna have it out for the summer
> *


going to do a clean ass street car i'll roll it this summer


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up big rich


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10001900
> *going to do a clean ass street car  i'll roll it this summer
> *



thats cool bRO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10001908
> *thats cool bRO
> *


 i want to juice it someday


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:53 PM~10002032
> *i want to juice it someday
> *



thats cool im gonna lift mine to


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2008, 10:56 PM~10002050
> *thats cool im gonna lift mine to
> *


shit my bad homie i'm jose


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

well i'm out co


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its Morning Time. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! Whut It Dew!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2008, 07:42 PM~9999597
> *DON'T WORRY SEAN I'LL STILL BE YOUR FRIEND! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Wrinkles! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 21 2008, 08:10 PM~9999961
> *It needs alot.People dont like looking at the same old shit.
> *


How about I keep it in Pueblo for you so I can try and get tired of looking at it. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 AM~10003973
> *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!
> *


What's good Cip Dawg?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 09:38 AM~10003572
> *How about I keep it in Pueblo for you so I can try and get tired of looking at it. :biggrin:
> *


Youll see it in P Town.Shit we have to take both of the 63's out to cruz the park,Northeren or somewhere.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10003987
> *What's good Cip Dawg?
> *


NOTHIN BUT WORK!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 08:38 AM~10003572
> *How about I keep it in Pueblo for you so I can try and get tired of looking at it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 03:59 PM~10005885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont get Sean started. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10007089
> *Dont get Sean started. :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD JR I'LL TRY NOT 2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Wrinkles!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FES WHAT YOU UP 2 TONITE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Party at Fes' house :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 06:23 PM~10007292
> *Party at Fes' house :biggrin:
> *


FES WHATS THA DIRECTION TO YOUR HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Not tonight im workin' late tonight, but definitely one of this dayz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think Roys tired of the parties being at his house. :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10007363
> *I think Roys tired of the parties being at his house. :0
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT JR HE ALWAYS BREAKING SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 07:39 PM~10007405
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT JR HE ALWAYS BREAKING SHIT :biggrin:
> *


You guyz must be gettin' buckwild at his pad!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2008, 06:41 PM~10007421
> *You guyz must be gettin' buckwild at his pad!!!
> *


HE'S THE ONE THAT GETS CRAZY!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN PAULITO HOWS THA MERC COMING ALONG


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10007458
> *HE'S THE ONE THAT GETS CRAZY!
> *


 :roflmao: Whut? What the hell does he do!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2008, 06:50 PM~10007470
> *:roflmao: Whut? What the hell does he do!!!
> *


CAN'T PUT MY HOMIE ON BLAST LIKE THAT WITH OUT HIM DEFENDING HIM SELF :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10007464
> *WUS CRACKIN PAULITO HOWS THA MERC COMING ALONG
> *


Whats going on Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 07:42 PM~10007792
> *Whats going on Wrinkles
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE AT THE PAD CHILLIN


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

WHATS UP TO ALL GOODTIMER AND CO RIDERS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:33 PM~10008174
> *WHATS UP TO ALL GOODTIMER AND CO RIDERS
> *


Lets see pics of your car.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP JOSE,ROY & JR :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 08:33 PM~10008174
> *WHATS UP TO ALL GOODTIMER AND CO RIDERS
> *


Nice AVI dog


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:14 PM~10008502
> *Nice AVI dog
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:14 PM~10008499
> *WUS SUP JOSE,ROY & JR :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH WRINKLES YOU


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10008533
> *NOT MUCH WRINKLES YOU
> *


JUST HERE MAKING IT CALI SWAGGIN NITE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:16 PM~10008521
> *WUS SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


What up Ranger


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:19 PM~10008550
> *JUST HERE MAKING IT CALI SWAGGIN NITE :biggrin:
> *


we need to trade some fucker :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:20 PM~10008566
> *What up Ranger
> *


WUS SUP ROY WHAT YOU DOING 2NITE


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:19 PM~10008550
> *JUST HERE MAKING IT CALI SWAGGIN NITE :biggrin:
> *


UH-OH :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:22 PM~10008580
> *we need to trade some fucker :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL YOUR OLD ONES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:22 PM~10008583
> *WUS SUP ROY WHAT YOU DOING 2NITE
> *


A case of Budweiser


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10008597
> *A case of Budweiser
> *


ME 2 BUT BUD LIGHT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10008596
> *ITS ALL YOUR OLD ONES :biggrin:
> *


you Bastard :biggrin: 
You had em so long they'll probably seem new :roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10008616
> *ME 2 BUT BUD LIGHT
> *


CORONA FOR ME


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10008593
> *UH-OH :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN UH-OH :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10008623
> *CORONA FOR ME
> *


Baller :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10008623
> *CORONA FOR ME
> *


IT MUST BE NICE YOU BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10008622
> *you Bastard :biggrin:
> You had em so long they'll probably seem new :roflmao:
> *


THERE NEW TO ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:28 PM~10008647
> *IT MUST BE NICE YOU BALLER :biggrin:
> *


ITS GO BIG OR GO HOME I SAY :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IVAN WUS HAPPENING GOODTIMER


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Surrounded by GOODTIMERS.Thats not to bad.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Ivan Y JR


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 09:26 PM~10008633
> *WHAT YOU MEAN UH-OH :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


CALI SWINGIN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10008668
> *ITS GO BIG OR GO HOME I SAY :biggrin:
> *


ISN'T IT WIN OR GO HOME :biggrin: :biggrin: 















J/K JOSE


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up wrinkles,roy ,jose and jr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10008681
> *Surrounded by GOODTIMERS.Thats not to bad.
> *


It's all *GOOD* homie,you're Family in our views


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10008681
> *Surrounded by GOODTIMERS.Thats not to bad.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much guys just chillin.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:33 PM~10008696
> *Whats up wrinkles,roy ,jose and jr
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IVAN HOWS THA CUTTY COMING ALONG


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What is going on for cinco i need to hit up a show.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10008716
> *IVAN HOWS THA CUTTY COMING ALONG
> *


I'm lighting the fire under their asses thats for sure.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:32 PM~10008689
> *CALI SWINGIN
> *


YEA MY WIFE GETS MADE AT ME CAUSE I'AM ALWAYS WATCHING THA VIDEOS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10008725
> *I'm lighting the fire under their asses  thats for sure.
> *


THATS WHAT I'AM TALKING ABOUT IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10008736
> *YEA MY WIFE GETS MADE AT ME CAUSE I'AM ALWAYS WATCHING THA VIDEOS
> *


I always hear it too when i watch my Truucha videos.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:35 PM~10008717
> *What is going on for cinco i need to hit up a show.
> *


SHIT! I DON'T EVEN :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:35 PM~10008717
> *What is going on for cinco i need to hit up a show.
> *


might go to Denver...waiting on the details....parade maybe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 10:38 PM~10008749
> *THATS WHAT I'AM TALKING ABOUT IVAN
> *


It's been like christmas getting new parts and stuff back from chrome.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10008750
> *I always hear it too when i watch my Truucha videos.
> *


HEY YOU SHOULD LET BORROW ONE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10008764
> *It's been like christmas getting new parts and stuff back from chrome.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:39 PM~10008764
> *It's been like christmas getting new parts and stuff back from chrome.
> *


I BET IS THAT FOR THA CUTTY OR THA IMPALA


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10008769
> *HEY  YOU SHOULD LET BORROW ONE
> *


Come by and get one i'm just down the street you could even walk. :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10008769
> *HEY  YOU SHOULD LET BORROW ONE
> *


BAJITO TOUR 99 IS GETTING OLD THANKS ROY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 10:42 PM~10008776
> *I BET IS THAT FOR THA CUTTY OR THA IMPALA
> *


Both actually.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10008789
> *Both actually.
> *


MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10008789
> *Both actually.
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! NOW YOU A FUCKIN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLER :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10008789
> *Both actually.
> *


Now theres a guy with cash.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10008787
> *BAJITO TOUR 99 IS GETTING OLD THANKS ROY
> *


Compliments of Denver 07's raggety ass gift bag


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 10:44 PM~10008799
> *MUST BE NICE :biggrin:
> *


You're the same too baller.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10008787
> *BAJITO TOUR 99 IS GETTING OLD THANKS ROY
> *


I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT ONE YET I DON'T THINK LET ME BARROW IT ROY


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10008805
> *Compliments of Denver 07's raggety ass gift bag
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:44 PM~10008805
> *Compliments of Denver 07's raggety ass gift bag
> *


Was that in there?I havent watched it yet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10008802
> *Now theres a guy with cash.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10008802
> *Now theres a guy with cash.
> *


I KNOW HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10008816
> *Was that in there?I havent watched it yet.
> *


probably cause it was on vhs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:45 PM~10008807
> *You're the same too baller.
> *


HEY SHHHHH :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:47 PM~10008829
> *probably cause it was on vhs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAAA!HAAAA! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I get bored and start spending money on the rides . Spending money worst than a female


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10008848
> *I get bored and start spending money on the rides . Spending money worst than a female
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10008829
> *probably cause it was on vhs :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats why I guess.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So what ever happened about the LiL pinic?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:52 PM~10008879
> *So what ever happened about the LiL pinic?
> *


gonna be on...Pueblo the park sounds *GOOD* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That works for me.I cant afford gas money to go all the way to Springs.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

DO WE HAVE A TIME & DATE ON THAT


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

SO CINCO IN DENVER


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I always hit up a show for cinco and Denver does sound good . Is Proper Dos going to be showing.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 09:03 PM~10008398
> *Lets see pics of your car.
> *


SOON HOMIE JUST LET ME WASH IT :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

I THOUGHT THERE WAS SOMETHING GOING ON IN PUEBLO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008977
> *I always hit up a show for cinco and Denver does sound good . Is Proper Dos going to be showing.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008977
> *I always hit up a show for cinco and Denver does sound good . Is Proper Dos going to be showing.*


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008977
> *I always hit up a show for cinco and Denver does sound good . Is Proper Dos going to be showing.
> *


SHIT I'AM WILLING TO GO TO DENVER


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10008979
> *SOON HOMIE JUST LET ME WASH IT :cheesy:
> *


Cool


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

ROY GOT SCARED


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUTS FELLAS GOING TO KICK THA KIDS TO BED AND WATCH SOME TV :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10008977
> *I always hit up a show for cinco and Denver does sound good . Is Proper Dos going to be showing.
> *


*Proper Dos *will be there


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 11:10 PM~10009054
> *WELL I'AM OUTS FELLAS GOING TO KICK THA KIDS TO BED AND WATCH SOME TV :biggrin:
> *


x2 and yea you guys chased Roy.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2008, 10:10 PM~10009054
> *WELL I'AM OUTS FELLAS GOING TO KICK THA KIDS TO BED AND WATCH SOME TV :biggrin:
> *


LATERZ BRO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:12 PM~10009073
> *Proper Dos will be there
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10009076
> *x2 and yea you guys chased Roy.
> *


huh?
Nah just watching Rob Y BIg :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10009073
> *Proper Dos will be there
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lates Vic


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The RO is finally here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:18 PM~10009147
> *What up Sean
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up sean did you get your motor fixed ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Feb 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10009138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's cracken *RO*y dawg?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:22 PM~10009189
> *Whats up sean did you get your motor fixed ?
> *


Nah b*RO*, I haven't.  My mechanic only has weekends off, and every weekend it is cold. And when it's warm we go ride 50's. I am just slack'n, but I gotz plenty of time. Show time is still 2 months away. :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much happening here and the trey looks about the same as last time.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10009219
> *Not much happening here and the trey looks about the same as last time.
> *


Well let's change it up, and put it in my garage! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, impala63, PROPER DOS*

MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZONLY

*Damn that's a force that can't be fucked with!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 11:25 PM~10009227
> *Well let's change it up, and put it in my garage! :biggrin:
> *


I see you have jokes.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10009213
> *Nah bRO, I haven't.   My mechanic only has weekends off, and every weekend it is cold. And when it's warm we go ride 50's. I am just slack'n, but I gotz plenty of time. Show time is still 2 months away. :cheesy:
> *


Unless you wait for June 8th


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 10:28 PM~10009251
> *I see you have jokes.........
> *


You have the sickest Trey in this state homie IMO, and that's real talk!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 11:28 PM~10009248
> *THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, impala63, PROPER DOS
> 
> MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZONLY
> ...


Damm Sean.Everyone has an impala.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10009269
> *You have the sickest Trey in this state homie IMO, and that's real talk!
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10009264
> *Unless you wait for June 8th
> *


True, but we're gonna show in Pueblo for cinco. We have to rep our city, fuck Denver.

It would be cool if you guys came down to Pueblo for Cinco to rep that SUR Colorado. We have to support eachothers cities, because Denver don't support Southern Colorado too much.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm just curious how strong are the clubs in Denver compared to southern colorad o it seems like they dont get on here much . Maybe their working on their rides while we are on the internet :dunno: Obviously they are strong since the shows are over there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10009290
> *True, but we're gonna show in Pueblo for cinco. We have to rep our city, fuck Denver.
> 
> It would be cool if you guys came down to Pueblo for Cinco to rep that SUR Colorado. We have to support eachothers cities, because Denver don't support Southern Colorado too much.
> *


 :0 
That will be kept in mind in our vote Sean


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Me and sean must have been on the same page for a minute.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:35 PM~10009316
> *Me and sean must have been on the same page for a minute.
> *


Did you guys have a moment? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:34 PM~10009301
> *I'm just curious how strong are the clubs in Denver compared to southern colorad o it seems like they dont get on here much . Maybe their working on their rides while we are on the internet  :dunno:  Obviously they are strong since the shows are over there.
> *


Honestly Southern Colorado has more quality rides than Denver, and that's a fact. I can only think of a couple of people up North that have bad ass rides. I can name at least 5 bad mother fuckers just from Pueblo alone!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10009309
> *:0
> That will be kept in mind in our vote Sean
> *


That's cool homie, I appreciate it. 

We just need to support Southern Colorado, before we support Northern Colorado IMO.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 11:37 PM~10009329
> *Did you guys have a moment? :biggrin:
> *


Its like we were thinking the same thing yet we were hundreds of miles away from eachother must have been the alignment of the planets and stars. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRU505RYDA*, impala63, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, PROPER DOS

*What's good Uce? No party at the strip club tonight whith them FAMOUS ROLLERZ? :biggrin: *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10009357
> *Its like we were thinking the same thing yet we were hundreds of miles away from eachother must have been the alignment of the planets and stars. :biggrin:
> *


OH THAT SWEET


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10009357
> *Its like we were thinking the same thing yet we were hundreds of miles away from eachother must have been the alignment of the planets and stars. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10009340
> *That's cool homie, I appreciate it.
> 
> We just need to support Southern Colorado, before we support Northern Colorado IMO.
> *


No problem dog 
I just believe in equality within the club and feel it should be voted upon.....but your views are definately gonna be talked about


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok Ivan.Ill take your word on that one.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Its the meds and combination of alcohol uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10009373
> *No problem dog
> I just believe in equality within the club and feel it should be voted upon.....but your views are definately gonna be talked about
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10009357
> *Its like we were thinking the same thing yet we were hundreds of miles away from eachother must have been the alignment of the planets and stars. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well guys its time for this old man to hit the sack.Talk to you guys tomarrow God willing.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10009434
> *Well guys its time for this old man to hit the sack.Talk to you guys tomarrow God willing.
> *


Good Night b*RO*!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10009434
> *Well guys its time for this old man to hit the sack.Talk to you guys tomarrow God willing.
> *


LATERZ OLD MAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Roy i need to get my wheels mounted when i go down for the meeting you want to get ahold of that dude.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 10:56 PM~10009493
> *Hey Roy i need to get my wheels mounted when i go down for the meeting you want to get ahold of that dude.
> *


will do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD night homie


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:57 PM~10009502
> *GOOD night homie
> *


NITE BOSS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*To all my ROLLERZONLY Family:

I am selling my pendant for nearly half what I paid for it. PM me for price or possible trade :biggrin: .*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whos going to bed its still early ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10009511
> *NITE BOSS
> *


Was talking to Jr


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whos the girl behind the pendant ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:00 PM~10009523
> *Was talking to Jr
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 12:00 AM~10009523
> *Was talking to Jr
> *


I was thinking Roy must have really worked hard today going to bed early or he was drunk already.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:03 PM~10009542
> *I was thinking Roy must have really worked hard today going to bed early or he was drunk already.
> *


IF HE WAS DRUNK WELL YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Not my pics, I stole them :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 12:06 AM~10009571
> *IF HE WAS DRUNK WELL YOU KNOW :biggrin:
> *


That how he has so many damn posts, typing while under the influence


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10009534
> *Whos the girl behind the pendant ?
> *


She is a homegirl from the Miami Chapter.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10009590
> *That how he has so many damn posts, typing while under the influence
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Sean whats the weather been like in pueblo


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Paul ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:21 PM~10009703
> *Whats up Paul ?
> *


Whats Going on


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

how's the ride?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like it just us Jose


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How is it going Jose, hopefully I'll get to meet you next time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10009645
> *Sean whats the weather been like in pueblo
> *


It's been pretty decent. High 40's to high 50's.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought you stopped in and then left paul . The car is still under construction i wish it was a little further. Hows you car coming along ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice Pics Sean


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:25 PM~10009748
> *I thought you stopped in and then left paul . The car is still under construction i wish it was a little further. Hows you car coming along ?
> *


Im tired of that bitch, I guess it still under construction too. :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 12:25 AM~10009741
> *It's been pretty decent. High 40's to high 50's.
> *


It was nice here today we hit temps of 30


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:24 PM~10009734
> *How is it going Jose, hopefully I'll get to meet you next time
> *


GOODHOPE TO MEET YOU TOO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:25 PM~10009749
> *Nice Pics Sean
> *


Thanks Paul, I appreciate it b*RO*!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 11:26 PM~10009759
> *GOODHOPE TO MEET YOU TOO
> *


yeah I was in NC last time, but i'll be here untill July :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:28 PM~10009772
> *yeah I was in NC last time, but i'll be here untill July  :cheesy:
> *


SO YOUR GOING TO MISS ROYS MOTOR PARTY NEXT MONTH


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, i'll talk to ya'll later.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 22 2008, 11:30 PM~10009789
> *SO YOUR GOING TO MISS ROYS MOTOR PARTY NEXT MONTH
> *


No, I'll be here


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothing like a bunch of drunks playing mechanic on a show car. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10009800
> *Nothing like a bunch of drunks playing mechanic on a show car. :biggrin:
> *


NO SH** :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on ROY!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10009800
> *Nothing like a bunch of drunks playing mechanic on a show car. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

A beer in one hand and a wrench in the other right Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm here fuckers wife giving me shit bout LIL but I'm here watching American Gangster.....





since Paul couldn't come through 3 months ago


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:40 PM~10009856
> *I'm here fuckers wife giving me shit bout LIL but I'm here watching American Gangster.....since Paul couldn't come  through 3 months ago
> *


I heard that was a bad ass movie, but it last's 3 hours.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10009865
> *I heard that was a bad ass movie, but it last's 3 hours.
> *


It's bad ass so far


already seen a deuce a trey and a few 65's :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:40 PM~10009856
> *I'm here fuckers wife giving me shit bout LIL but I'm here watching American Gangster.....
> since Paul couldn't come  through 3 months ago
> *


ohh Shit, I forgot about that shit, sorry Homie :ugh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 12:40 AM~10009856
> *I'm here fuckers wife giving me shit bout LIL but I'm here watching American Gangster.....
> since Paul couldn't come  through 3 months ago
> *


Shit the old ladys friend came by talking like she knew everything about lowriding cuz she lived in new mexico. Talking shit about all the money i spend on my car and about LIL. The wife knew i was wanting to make her friend tap out, especially in my own house talking shit to me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:43 PM~10009880
> *ohh Shit, I forgot about that shit, sorry Homie  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:43 PM~10009878
> *It's bad ass so far
> already seen a deuce a trey and a few 65's :biggrin:
> *


Ahh shit we all movie stars. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:44 PM~10009887
> *Shit the old ladys friend came by talking like she knew everything about lowriding cuz she lived in new mexico. Talking shit about all the money i spend on my car and about LIL. The wife knew i was wanting to make her friend tap out, especially in my own house talking shit to me.
> *


Should've reached back like a pimp and slapped the hoe. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:44 PM~10009887
> *Shit the old ladys friend came by talking like she knew everything about lowriding cuz she lived in new mexico. Talking shit about all the money i spend on my car and about LIL. The wife knew i was wanting to make her friend tap out, especially in my own house talking shit to me.
> *


Translation please????
Remember I'm White MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 22 2008, 11:46 PM~10009903
> *Translation please????
> Remember I'm White MOFO :biggrin:
> *


You're white?  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 22 2008, 11:46 PM~10009900
> *Should've reached back like a pimp and slapped the hoe. :cheesy:
> *


X 2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You cant just step into someones house telling him you dont beleive in his choices or lifestyle especially when your not paying their bills. Translation Roy I wanted to strangle the Bitchor at least kick her out of my pad.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:44 PM~10009887
> *Shit the old ladys friend came by talking like she knew everything about lowriding cuz she lived in new mexico. Talking shit about all the money i spend on my car and about LIL. The wife knew i was wanting to make her friend tap out, especially in my own house talking shit to me.
> *


WHEN WAS THIS


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10009943
> *You cant just step into someones house telling him you dont beleive in his choices or lifestyle especially when your not paying their bills. Translation Roy I wanted to strangle the Bitchor at least kick her out of my pad.
> *


 :twak: :thumbsup: :guns: :worship:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 12:52 AM~10009946
> *WHEN WAS THIS
> *


Tonight like two fucking hours ago , Onikas bitch ass from work


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10009964
> *Tonight like two fucking hours ago , Onikas bitch ass from work
> *


THAT BITCH IS JUST MAD ALLWAYS MAD


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10009964
> *Tonight like two fucking hours ago , Onikas bitch ass from work
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:57 PM~10009992
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 23 2008, 12:02 AM~10010027
> *Talk to ya'll later.
> *


LATERZ BRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Laterz paul


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 23 2008, 12:02 AM~10010027
> *Talk to ya'll later.
> *


L8ERZ BRO!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out guys goodnight.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'M OUT TOO GOODTIMERS. I'LL RAP TO YALL MANANA!*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 12:09 AM~10010069
> *I'm out guys goodnight.
> *


ME TOO NITE BRO HEY CALL TOMORROW


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 12:09 AM~10010073
> *I'M OUT TOO GOODTIMERS. I'LL RAP TO YALL MANANA!
> *


LATERZ SEAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Alright you call in case i forget


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!! I do agree with Sean about the Southern Colorado thing... Just my 2 cents... :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FES!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN GOODTIMER


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO JUST HERE LISTING TO 92.3 THA BEAT ON THA COMPUTER ITS A FIRME STATION NOTHING BUT OLDIES


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Chuck and Wrinkles ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody catch that show Living the Low life on the Speed channel with Vida?
Cool as hell nice to see a Lowrider show on finally :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:17 AM~10011377
> *Whats up Chuck and Wrinkles ?
> *


WUS SUP IVAN AND ROY GOOOD MORNING!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10011390
> *anybody catch that show Living the  Low life on the Speed channel with Vida?
> Cool as hell nice to see a Lowrider show on finally :thumbsup:
> *


It will be on again at 10pm on Direct TV channel 607


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10011390
> *anybody catch that show Living the  Low life on the Speed channel with Vida?
> Cool as hell nice to see a Lowrider show on finally :thumbsup:
> *


NAW HOMIE BUT READ ABOUT IT IN THAT FOURM I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT THOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 10:22 AM~10011397
> *WUS SUP IVAN AND ROY GOOOD MORNING!
> *


*GOOD* Morning Lieutenant


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

#6 UCLA playing Oregon tonight Go Bruins


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 11:17 AM~10011373
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO JUST HERE LISTING TO 92.3 THA BEAT ON THA COMPUTER ITS A FIRME STATION NOTHING BUT OLDIES
> *


Send me a link to that site.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 23 2008, 10:27 AM~10011425
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*GOOD* Morning John :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 23 2008, 10:13 AM~10011361
> *WHAT UP CHUCK
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN JOHN JOHN.......WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS AND GOOD MORNING CABRONES*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10011441
> *Send me a link to that site.
> *


X2 lieutenant


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10011441
> *Send me a link to that site.
> *


TRY www.92.3.com


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10011404
> *It will be on again at 10pm on Direct TV channel 607
> *


What station is that.I dont have Direct TV.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:31 AM~10011446
> *WHATS CRACKEN JOHN JOHN.......WHAT IT DEW Mr.CEO</span>*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 11:31 AM~10011451
> *TRY www.92.3.com
> *


Ill try it later and see what it does.Thanks


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:17 AM~10011377
> *Whats up Chuck and Wrinkles ?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER YOU READY FOR ARIZONA NEXT WEEK HOMIE!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:31 AM~10011450
> *X2 lieutenant
> *


i got tha link from you mr. pres :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10011390
> *anybody catch that show Living the  Low life on the Speed channel with Vida?
> Cool as hell nice to see a Lowrider show on finally :thumbsup:
> *


*I CAUGHT IT THIS MORNING....IT WAS ON AGAIN!!!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10011443
> *GOOD Morning John :wave:
> *


WHAT UP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:31 AM~10011452
> *What station is that.I dont have Direct TV.
> *


It's the *speed* channel


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10011457
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER YOU READY FOR ARIZONA NEXT WEEK HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You know it bro i've been counting down the days till AZ


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:33 AM~10011455
> *GOOD Morning <span style='colorrange'>MIRA MUEY CHINGON" EL PRESIDENTE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 11:35 AM~10011469
> *It's the speed channel
> *


Thanks Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:38 AM~10011479
> *Thanks Roy.
> *


No problem dog and that link is
http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
and it's Hot92.3,not the beat


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:39 AM~10011487
> *No problem dog and that link is
> http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
> and it's Hot92.3,not the beat
> *


MY BAD MR. PRESIDENT! :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 11:39 AM~10011487
> *No problem dog and that link is
> http://www.hot92jamz.com/pages/streaming.html
> and it's Hot92.3,not the beat
> *


Cool Roy.Im jammin it now.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY





<--------- :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 10:42 AM~10011499
> *MY BAD MR. PRESIDENT! :angry:
> *


Don't let it happen again Lieutenant :twak: :buttkick: 






















JK Fucker :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 10:44 AM~10011508
> *HEY ROY
> <------------- :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *TELL EM "A"!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:42 AM~10011503
> *Cool Roy.Im jammin it now.
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN BIG JR....YOU READY TO BUST OUT THAT TRE IN THE SUMMER SUN THIS YEAR HOMEBOY.......* :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2008, 10:49 AM~10011529
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TELL EM "A"!!!
> *


THANK YOU *MR. CEO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 10:44 AM~10011508
> *HEY ROY
> <--------- :biggrin:
> *


HEY VICTOR
VVVVVVVVVV


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 10:51 AM~10011538
> *THANK YOU LEVA  :thumbsup:*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:51 AM~10011541
> *HEY VICTOR
> VVVVVVVVVV
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT DOGG! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And just in case you missed it








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*FUCKIN ASSHOLES* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:59 AM~10011588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*OK GOODTIMERS ILL TALK TO YOU FOO'S LATER.....HEY WRINKLES YOU WANT THAT POOL TABLE OR NOT? LET ME KNOW ESE.....DAMN IM FEELING LIKE SOME CARNE ASADA TODAY....HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

YEA I WANT THA FUCKIN POOL TABLE SO I CAN HAVE A PART OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP RIDING GOODTIMERS.....*  


























*ALRATO..............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO RYDERS!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 11:08 AM~10011629
> *YEA I WANT THA FUCKIN POOL TABLE SO I CAN HAVE A PART OF YOU :biggrin:
> *


*NO SES HOTO CABRON!!!! HIT ME UP LATER SO WE CAN GO SWOOP IT UP DOGGY!!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 11:13 AM~10011657
> *GOOD</span> MORNING SEAN HOW YOU DOING THIS FINE SATURDAY!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 10:23 AM~10011404
> *It will be on again at 10pm on Direct TV channel 607
> *


Us poor people don't have direct TV.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 11:15 AM~10011665
> *GOOD MORNING SEAN HOW YOU DOING THIS FINE SATURDAY!
> *



Doing Firme Wrinks, gotz a birthday party to go to at noon, but other than that, I'm just gonna chill back and take it eazy. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Chuck had to go and post up pics of hoppers and now i'm really going through withdralls


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:18 AM~10011685
> *Chuck had to go and post up pics of hoppers and now i'm really going through withdralls
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 09:56 AM~10011312
> *Whutz Good!!! I do agree with Sean about the Southern Colorado thing... Just my 2 cents...  :biggrin:
> *


That'z what'z up!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Aight well I gotz to go, I'll rap to you GOODTIMERS L8er.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 11:13 AM~10011657
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO RYDERS!
> *


*WHATS GOOD ROLLER..........WELL COLORADO IM OUT I HAVE LOTS TO GET DONE TODAY...GETTING READY TO MAKE THE MOVE BACK HOME..SUR CALIFAS.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 11:16 AM~10011673
> *Doing Firme Wrinks, gotz a birthday party to go to at noon, but other than that, I'm just gonna chill back and take it eazy. :cheesy:
> *


I HEAR YOU DOGG SHIT GOTS TO TAKE MY LIL SIS T THA AIRPORT AT 2:00PM


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:51 AM~10011534
> *WHATS CRACKEN BIG JR....YOU READY TO BUST OUT THAT TRE IN THE SUMMER SUN THIS YEAR HOMEBOY....... :thumbsup:
> *


Yea might as well roll the strip with that MOSTHATED plaque strapped to my back.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 12:43 PM~10012027
> *Yea might as well roll the strip with that MOSTHATED plaque strapped to my back.
> *


*FIRME DOGGIE....REP YO PLAQUE ALL DAY HOMIE........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 11:15 AM~10011667
> *Us poor people don't have direct TV.
> *


It will be on *SPEED*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 11:15 AM~10011667
> *Us poor people don't have direct TV.
> *


That's because all your money goes into those bad ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOWS THINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS,* 4pump84cutty*
What up Big *Ivan*,still waiting on the interior guy to get prices on the hides,I'll let you Y Jose know as soon as I find out...most likely Monday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 03:12 PM~10012822
> *It will be on  SPEED
> *


I never heard of that channel. I don't think we get it in Pueblo. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10013734
> *I never heard of that channel. I don't think we get it in Pueblo. :angry:
> *


you don't get the speed channel?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:05 PM~10013763
> *you don't get the speed channel?
> *


I have cable and all, but I never heard of the SPEED channel?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:06 AM~10011618
> *OK GOODTIMERS ILL TALK TO YOU FOO'S LATER.....HEY WRINKLES YOU WANT THAT POOL TABLE OR NOT? LET ME KNOW ESE.....DAMN IM FEELING LIKE SOME CARNE ASADA TODAY....HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you guyz cleaned house. What show was that at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:08 PM~10013785
> *Looks like you guyz cleaned house. What show was that at?
> *


Cinco in Springs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Is that dude standing all the way to the right in RUTHLESS now? I think I seen him a few times at bowling here in Pueblo with a Ruthless shirt on.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:09 PM~10013789
> *Cinco in Springs
> *


Had to have been the year before last huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:11 PM~10013797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely,him and his Brother are no longer with us.That's Cipies old Road dog :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10013811
> *Most likely,him and his Brother are no longer with us.That's Cipies old Road dog :biggrin:
> *


OK yeah it's him. I've heard some shit on that whole deal.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Cip? You finish painting them jams and shit on that LS?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:12 PM~10013811
> *Most likely,him and his Brother are no longer with us.That's Cipies old Road dog :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP ROY!!! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only 6 of those guys are here now and 2 are leaving,but we're alot solider now that we've left some behind


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10013734
> *I never heard of that channel. I don't think we get it in Pueblo. :angry:
> *


IT IS DIRECT TV ON 607


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10013828
> *THATS FUCKED UP ROY!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sorry dog just fuckin wit ya


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10013840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sorry dog just fuckin wit ya
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA ALWAYS TALK SHIT! YOU COULD HAVE ANSWERED THAT QUESTION WITHOUT GETTIN ME INVOLVED!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:14 PM~10013827
> *What's good Cip? You finish painting them jams and shit on that LS?
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10013829
> *Only 6 of those guys are here now and 2 are leaving,but we're alot solider now that we've left some behind
> *


Who is leaving? Chucks and..........?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10013827
> *What's good Cip? You finish painting them jams and shit on that LS?
> *


YA! DIDNT END UP LEAVING TILL 8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10013845
> *WHY YOU GOTTA ALWAYS TALK SHIT! YOU COULD HAVE ANSWERED THAT QUESTION WITHOUT GETTIN ME INVOLVED!
> *


I'm just fucking around dog ,you don't love me no more or what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10013847
> *:0
> *


That's the RO hopper coming out to serve any one that wants to get their feelings hurt!













JK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10013851
> *Who is leaving? Chucks and..........?
> *


The Vice Prez....well ex Vice Prez ...the guy holding the plaque with me (Ray)
GOOD people,hate to see him go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:19 PM~10013863
> *YA! DIDNT END UP LEAVING TILL 8
> *


So much for starting your weekend early. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:19 PM~10013868
> *I'm just fucking around dog ,you don't love me no more or what?
> *


I JUST DONT NEED ANY MORE DRAMA! AND ITS SHIT LIKE THAT ENDS UP STARTING IT ALL THE TIME! THATS WHY I HARDLY GET HERE ANYMORE!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10013881
> *The Vice Prez....well ex Vice Prez ...the guy holding the plaque with me (Ray)
> GOOD people,hate to see him go
> *


I don't think I have ever met him before.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:21 PM~10013885
> *So much for starting your weekend early. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND I STILL ENDED UP THERE TODAY TO PUT TIRES ON THE FLEET!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:22 PM~10013896
> *I don't think I have ever met him before.
> *


Probably not,he don't party too much :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I had some batteries I'd film that show for ya Sean...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10013912
> *WHAT UP CIP
> *


WHAT UP JOHN JOHN BIGALOW!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHERE IS ALL THE COLD BEER AT CIP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:27 PM~10013913
> *Probably not,he don't party too much :biggrin:
> *


What are you saying we party too much? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 23 2008, 07:30 PM~10013935
> *WHERE IS ALL THE COLD BEER AT CIP
> *


AT YOUR PAD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10013936
> *What are you saying we party too much? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

***** WE WAITED 4 U 2 DAY..  :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10013879
> *That's the RO hopper coming out to serve any one that wants to get their feelings hurt!
> JK  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:32 PM~10013940
> *AT YOUR PAD
> *


I KNOW THAT A LIQUIOR STORE THAT DELIVER IN PUEBLO TO US


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 06:37 PM~10013972
> *WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....
> *


"T P "


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:37 PM~10013972
> *WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....
> *


Whats up RO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:38 PM~10013978
> *WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....
> *


WHAT UP BIG TONE!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:40 PM~10013982
> *WHAT UP BIG TONE!
> *


CHILLN DRINK A CORONA...WHAT U UP 2?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10013978
> *WHAT UP CIP, JOHN , ROY,JOE,SEAN.....
> *


WHAT UP TONY


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10013980
> *Whats up RO?
> *


JUST CHIILN BRO ..HOWS IT OUT EAST?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10013979
> *"T P "
> *


I thought we were supposed to go out and party tonight for Raginas BDAY?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:41 PM~10013995
> *What up Tony
> *


WHAT UP ROY? WHERE THE PARTY AT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10013923
> *If I had some batteries I'd film that show for ya Sean...
> *


That's cool Pimp, thanks for the thought.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10014001
> *I thought we were supposed to go out and party tonight for Raginas BDAY?
> *


YOU WERE SUPPOSE 2 TELL ME IF UR LADY WAS GETTING OFF EARLY..LETS GO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10013988
> *CHILLN DRINK A CORONA...WHAT U UP 2?
> *


JUST KICKIN IT! HOME ALONE, THE WIFEY WENT UP TO SPRINGS TO THAT CONCERT.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10013980
> *Whats up RO?
> *


What's cracken Big JR? What's the word in LJ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10014003
> *WHAT UP ROY?  WHERE THE PARTY AT?
> *


Your pad :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10014000
> *JUST CHIILN  BRO ..HOWS IT OUT EAST?
> *


Its good down here.Getting ready to slam some beer at the local bar. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:43 PM~10014011
> *JUST  KICKIN IT! HOME ALONE, THE WIFEY WENT UP TO SPRINGS TO THAT CONCERT.
> *


WE DID THE LIMO SHIT 4 THAT CONCERT...PICKED HIM UP IN DENVER..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 06:44 PM~10014017
> *Your pad :dunno:
> *


ALWAYS.....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:44 PM~10014018
> *Its good down here.Getting ready to slam some beer at the local bar. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JOE! SECRET PROJECT PARKED IN FRONT OF YOUR PAD OR WHAT!  J/K HOMIE!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 06:44 PM~10014018
> *Its good down here.Getting ready to slam some beer at the local bar. :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD NIGHT :biggrin: DRINKN CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:44 PM~10014021
> *WE DID THE LIMO SHIT 4 THAT CONCERT...PICKED HIM UP IN DENVER..
> *


SHIT THATS KOOL!! SOUNDS LIKE A GIRLY CONCERT THOUGH!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:47 PM~10014042
> *SHIT THATS KOOL!! SOUNDS LIKE A GIRLY CONCERT THOUGH!
> *


YUP..THATS WHY IM HERE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:47 PM~10014042
> *SHIT THATS KOOL!! SOUNDS LIKE A GIRLY CONCERT THOUGH!
> *


Damn that means I should have went. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10014049
> *YUP..THATS WHY IM HERE :biggrin:
> *


ME TO!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10014029
> *WHAT UP JOE! SECRET PROJECT PARKED IN FRONT OF YOUR PAD OR WHAT!   J/K HOMIE!
> *


No.Just dropped the rear end off that car.Going to do something different on mine.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:50 PM~10014055
> *Damn that means I should have went. :biggrin:
> *


x2.You no its full of chicks.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:50 PM~10014058
> *No.Just dropped the rear end off that car.Going to do something different on mine.
> *


THATS KOOL! HAD A P.O. APPT. ON TUESDAY AND ROLLED DOWN 3RD BY YOUR PAD A SAW IT. WAS LIKE AH SHIT THE FRAME CAME OFF!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:52 PM~10014070
> *THATS KOOL! HAD A P.O. APPT. ON TUESDAY AND ROLLED DOWN 3RD BY YOUR PAD A SAW IT.  WAS LIKE AH SHIT THE FRAME CAME OFF!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PARTY AT TONY'S TONIGHT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10014064
> *x2.You no its full of chicks.
> *


Let's go parking lot Pimp it! :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10014064
> *x2.You no its full of chicks.
> *


ITS FOOLS LIKE YOU GUYS THAT MAKE ME WORRY!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 07:52 PM~10014070
> *THATS KOOL! HAD A P.O. APPT. ON TUESDAY AND ROLLED DOWN 3RD BY YOUR PAD A SAW IT.  WAS LIKE AH SHIT THE FRAME CAME OFF!!!!
> *


When my frame comes off it will have a couple of extra body mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:53 PM~10014076
> *PARTY AT TONY'S TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE COME ON DOWN WE HAVE ALREADY STARTED..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Live and in person DJ TONY TONE :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 06:55 PM~10014087
> *Live and in person DJ TONY TONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WE SPINNIN *****.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:54 PM~10014082
> *EVERYONE COME ON DOWN WE HAVE ALREADY STARTED..
> *


DONT SAT THAT SHIT TONE!! IM ONLY 5 BLOCKS AWAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Klitchko fight tonight :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:56 PM~10014095
> *Klitchko fight tonight :biggrin:
> *


Is it PPV?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10013988
> *CHILLN DRINK A CORONA...WHAT U UP 2?
> *



damn tone your still drinkin ? im surprized you aint sleepin yet :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

OUR GUEST STAR........TP.........









SORRY ITS SIDEWAYS.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10014116
> *damn tone your still drinkin ? im surprized you aint sleepin yet :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THIS...............................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 06:57 PM~10014110
> *Is it PPV?
> *


Nope HBO


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 06:56 PM~10014094
> *DONT SAT THAT SHIT TONE!! IM ONLY 5 BLOCKS AWAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT MEANS U CAN WALK HOME DRUNK...LOL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10014136
> *THAT MEANS U CAN WALK HOME DRUNK...LOL
> *


DRUNK!!!--- WONT MAKE IT 5 BLOCKS!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 06:59 PM~10014128
> *OUR GUEST STAR........TP.........
> 
> 
> ...


*I look like he overweight Terminator........................I'LL BE BACK!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:59 PM~10014128
> *OUR GUEST STAR........TP.........
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was going to be dancing in that chair again. :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10014116
> *damn tone your still drinkin ? im surprized you aint sleepin yet :biggrin:
> *


NOT 2 NIGHT WAITN 4 MY FREINDS 2 COME OVER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:00 PM~10014134
> *Nope HBO
> *


Us poor folks don't have HBO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What you doing Wrinkles?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:01 PM~10014146
> *I thought he was going to be dancing in that chair again. :roflmao:
> *


I was just trying to amp my buzz :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:00 PM~10014136
> *THAT MEANS U CAN WALK HOME DRUNK...LOL
> *


CIP WOULD CRAWL HOME THEN 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10014152
> *NOT 2 NIGHT WAITN 4 MY FREINDS 2 COME OVER
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:59 PM~10014130
> *LIKE THIS...............................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10014166
> *I was just trying to amp my buzz :biggrin:
> *


You know Im just fucking around. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, impala63, PROPER DOS, JOHNJOHN, ROLLERZ_47, *WRINKLES*

What's good b*RO*?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10014156
> *Us poor folks don't have HBO
> *


You poor folks got HBO in your rides


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:02 PM~10014156
> *Us poor folks don't have HBO
> *


Looks like it starts at 7:30.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:04 PM~10014177
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


U COMMIN ***** :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10014183
> *You know Im just fucking around. :biggrin:
> *


I know b*RO*, damn you almost OG with a 1000 posts.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10014189
> *You poor folks got HBO in your rides
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

BETTER ONE ....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:06 PM~10014198
> *I know bRO, damn you almost OG with a 1000 posts.
> *


Thats my biggest goal in life.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10014185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's fucked up!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

tone r u havin people over for the fight


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10014184
> *THUGG PASSION, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, impala63, PROPER DOS, JOHNJOHN, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES
> 
> What's good bRO?
> *


JUST AT HOME HAVE A COLD BEER AND JUST OPEN MY CROWN AND HAVE A SHOT OF THAT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10014210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AH SHIT YOU LOOK LIKE HANDY MAN THROWIN UP GANG SIGNS
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 07:08 PM~10014211
> *Thats my biggest goal in life.
> *


My biggest goal is to have a bad ass trey like yours! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 07:09 PM~10014222
> *AH SHIT YOU LOOK LIKE HANDY MAN THROWIN UP GANG SIGNS
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


LMFAO! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL IM OUT!! TALK TO YOU GUYS LATERZ


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10014248
> *WHATS UP ALL
> *


 WHAT UP RICH FROM T.K.K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10014248
> *WHATS UP ALL
> *


What up *Traditions*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 23 2008, 07:12 PM~10014243
> *WELL IM OUT!! TALK TO YOU GUYS LATERZ
> *


I like the new signature. Just noticed it now :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 08:14 PM~10014265
> *What up Traditions
> *


WHATS GOING ON ROY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10014265
> *What up <span style='color:red'>X2*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn house feels wierd all alone :ugh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:15 PM~10014276
> *X2
> *


WHATS UP SEAN HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:15 PM~10014278
> *Damn house feels wierd all alone :ugh:
> *


Your lady went to that concert too?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

FE ASK YOU TO CALL ME SEAN NEED TO TALK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10014281
> *WHATS UP SEAN HOPE ALL IS GOOD
> *


It's firme homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10014289
> *Your lady went to that concert too?
> *


Nah she went to a friends daughters sleep over party to help her friend out,back in the days I woulda nutted for a chance like this to party,nowadays it's just another day  














I did blast the Cerwin Vegas though :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Remember this in Burque this summer? We had to drink Bud Light because we bought out all the coROnas! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:21 PM~10014319
> *Remember this in Burque this summer? We had to drink Bud Light because we bought out all the coROnas! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:19 PM~10014308
> *Nah she went to a friends daughters sleep over party to help her friend out,back in the days I woulda nutted for a chance like this to party,nowadays it's just another day
> I did blast the Cerwin Vegas though :biggrin:
> *


Uh Oh some one is getting old!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10014319
> *Remember this in Burque this summer? We had to drink Bud Light because we bought out all the coROnas! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





drink bud light or bring your own beer in :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10014327
> *Uh Oh some one is getting old!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10014295
> *FE ASK YOU TO CALL ME SEAN NEED TO TALK
> *


 :0 *I don't have your number Pimp. Call me (719) 671-5453*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10014184
> *THUGG PASSION, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, impala63, PROPER DOS, JOHNJOHN, ROLLERZ_47, WRINKLES
> 
> What's good bRO?
> *


WUS SUP ROY AND SEAN JUST CHILLIN DOGG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 07:28 PM~10014369
> *WUS SUP ROY AND SEAN JUST CHILLIN DOGG
> *


Donde el cervezas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*So what's up Tone what's the deal?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10014332
> *drink bud light or bring your own beer in :biggrin:
> *


Huh, that was gangster!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:30 PM~10014391
> *Donde el cervezas?
> *


IN THA FRIDGE WAITING ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 07:33 PM~10014415
> *IN THA FRIDGE WAITING ON ME :biggrin:
> *


Bring em over :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:38 PM~10014445
> *Bring em over :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10014453
> *ARE YOU FUCKING WITH ME :biggrin:
> *


Nah fool come over watch the fight we'll shoot a few games of pool and watch truucha bumping....o'yeah the Lakers are starting soon too.....but no bottles only cans...new rule of the house


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10014464
> *Nah fool come over watch the fight we'll shoot a few games of pool and watch truucha bumping....o'yeah the Lakers are starting soon too.....but no bottles only cans...new rule of the house
> *


AIGHT DOGG I'LL BE THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got a small clip coming inna few for you Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:42 PM~10014472
> *Got a small clip coming inna few for you Sean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Vida Guerra is hosting tambien


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:45 PM~10014488
> *Vida Guerra is hosting tambien
> *


She's bang'n! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

photobucket just takes awhile to upload....it's gonna be a bad ass series though it looks like


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:45 PM~10014488
> *Vida Guerra is hosting tambien
> *


SHE IS ALREADY HOSTING JUST LOOK AT MY AVI. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose ,you get that check yet dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2008, 07:47 PM~10014501
> *SHE IS ALREADY HOSTING JUST LOOK AT MY AVI. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Have you seen the show yet Fawker?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 07:31 PM~10014399
> *So what's up Tone what's the deal?
> *


call me *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I gotta get use to cans


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Sean,just a taste ...I'm charging batteries now....will put up more later  
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV03441.flv


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I need to turn up the volumn next time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody home?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10014525
> *here ya go Sean,just a taste ...I'm charging batteries now....will put up more later
> http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV03441.flv
> *


Damn that shit looks firme. I wish I got that channel.  

Thanks b*RO*!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10014574
> *Damn that shit looks firme. I wish I got that channel.
> 
> Thanks bRO!
> *


It's about time those fucker came out with a Lowrider show,no problem dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma watch it for the 4th time :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 07:47 PM~10014503
> *What up Jose ,you get that check yet dog?
> *


whats up boss , no not yet


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10014612
> *Whats up?
> *


whats up bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Ranger Wrinkles is already here :0 
Be back later


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10014630
> *Fucking Ranger Wrinkles is already here :0
> Be back later
> *


me too im out of beer :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 09:10 PM~10014627
> *whats up bro
> *


Whats up GOODTIMES?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good JR, gotz that 1000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 23 2008, 09:14 PM~10014665
> *What's good JR, gotz that 1000 posts :biggrin:
> *


If I never do anything else in life Ill still be happy with my 1,000 post count.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10014657
> *Whats up GOODTIMES?
> *


What up Most Hated


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 08:20 PM~10014694
> *If I never do anything else in life Ill still be happy with my 1,000 post count.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 23 2008, 09:22 PM~10014714
> *What up Most Hated
> *


What it do.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

kickin wit da LT watching the show again


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Roy Phoenix is getting closer and i need a new shirt.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 08:39 PM~10014830
> *What up Roy Phoenix is getting closer and i need a new shirt.
> *


I got you dog


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What going on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10015021
> *What going on Roy
> *


What up Big Paulito!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose did you watch the speed channel or you watching truucha.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10015539
> *Jose did you watch the speed channel or you watching truucha.
> *


i'm watching truuca now


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10015547
> *i'm watching truuca now
> *


shit bro to many beers truucha :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO. GOODTIMES PASSIN THROUGH


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Feb 23 2008, 10:46 PM~10015558
> *WHAT'S CRAKIN TO ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO. GOODTIMES PASSIN THROUGH
> *


whats up bro


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN THROWIN A FEW BACK, WHEN ARE YOU COMING BACK THIS WAY, JOSE?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Feb 23 2008, 10:48 PM~10015570
> *NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN THROWIN A FEW BACK, WHEN ARE YOU COMING BACK THIS WAY, JOSE?
> *


next meeting or roys motor party :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got done watching the show on the Speed channel . Vida looks good like always. I could watch national geographic or anything as long as she was the host.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10015582
> *next meeting  or roys motor party :biggrin:
> *


HAS HE SET A DATE, I'M LOOKING FOR A 327 FOR THE 64 ALSO.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10015586
> *I just got done watching the show on the Speed channel . Vida looks good like always. I could watch national geographic or anything as long as she was the host.
> *


when is it on next time , is she the full time host


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Feb 23 2008, 10:54 PM~10015594
> *HAS HE SET A DATE, I'M LOOKING FOR A 327 FOR THE 64 ALSO.
> *


he said march 15


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10015599
> *when is it on next time , is she the full time host
> *


Looks like she is the fulltime host . I dont know when its on again its weekly too


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hows your cutty coming along Fes ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:58 PM~10015619
> *Hows your cutty coming along Fes ?
> *


Haven't done too much lately but tomorrow we are getting back on it...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You doing a full wrap or did it already have one.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

just you and me ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose whats the old lady think of those movies.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:02 AM~10015640
> *You doing a full wrap or did it already have one.
> *


I had the stress points done and a 2 way strap under the doors, but im doin' a full wrap now before I start tearing shit up!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:03 PM~10015648
> *Jose whats the old lady think of those movies.
> *


she says they're cool


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait till you have to pick up that frame after its reinforced youll see how much more it weighs.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10015643
> *just you and me ivan
> *


SHIT, HOMIE. I WISH I COULD TAKE THE DRIVE OUT THERE. I'LL HEAD OUT THERE BEFORE I LEAVE COLORADO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:06 AM~10015669
> *Wait till you have to pick up that frame after its reinforced youll see how much more it weighs.
> *


Oh I bet!!! What size metal did you use on yours?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 12:08 AM~10015683
> *Oh I bet!!! What size metal did you use on yours?
> *


3/16 all the way around . It was done by Pitbull Hydraulics out of Kentuckyand it takes 4 to 5 guys easily to move it around.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:11 AM~10015697
> *3/16 all the way around . It was done by Pitbull Hydraulics out of Kentuckyand it takes 4 to 5 guys easily to move it around.
> *


Damn!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:16 PM~10015721
> *Damn!!!
> *


THAT WHAT I SIAD :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't even wait to see your car in person... Clean like a show car and a double pump hopper!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Imagine how much an impala frame reinforced weighsespecially with 1/4 inch and 3/8.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10015752
> *I can't even wait to see your car in person... Clean like a show car and a double pump hopper!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


You arent the only one i'm just getting tired of seeing the empty bay in my garage.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:17 AM~10015731
> *THAT WHAT I SIAD :0
> *


I wanna see your car too!!! I got a '66, I like the '65 and '66 body styles!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10015753
> *Imagine how much an impala frame reinforced weighsespecially with 1/4 inch and 3/8.
> *


That shit must be nuts!!! specially with 3/8!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10015770
> *I wanna see your car too!!! I got a '66, I like the '65 and '66 body styles!!!
> *


I HAVE A 65 BUT THE 66 IS FUCKN BAD


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10015770
> *I wanna see your car too!!! I got a '66, I like the '65 and '66 body styles!!!
> *


I HAVE A 65 BUT THE 66 IS FUCKN BAD


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit Jose you just bought a 66 it has 2 too many doors but its still a 66.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:27 AM~10015796
> *I HAVE A 65  BUT THE 66 IS FUCKN BAD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:29 PM~10015806
> *Shit Jose you just bought a 66 it has 2 too many doors but its still a 66.
> *


65 BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10015825
> *65 BRO
> *


So you have two 65's? 2 door and a 4 door?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10015825
> *65 BRO
> *


not that one


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

He has so many cars he probably dont remember where they all are anymore.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:32 PM~10015833
> *So you have two 65's? 2 door and a 4 door?
> *


65 IS TWO DOOR 66 IS A FOUR DOOR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS SUP GOOD TIMERS PASSING BY FROM SOUTHERN CALI  QVO COLORADO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:33 PM~10015847
> *He has so many cars he probably dont remember where they all are anymore.
> *


SHIT BRO TOO MANY BEERS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up bro hows that nice weather ?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10015857
> *WUS SUP GOOD TIMERS PASSING BY FROM SOUTHERN CALI   QVO COLORADO
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:37 PM~10015867
> *Whats up bro hows that nice weather ?
> *


A LIL FUNNY TODAY BUT WE GETTING READY FOR A.Z. YOU HOMIES HEADING THAT WAY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would rather have a 65 two door.same body style but I like the lights on the 65 better.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 23 2008, 11:38 PM~10015875
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMER
> *


wus sup family


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROLLER?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 24 2008, 12:39 AM~10015878
> *A LIL FUNNY TODAY BUT WE GETTING READY FOR A.Z. YOU HOMIES HEADING THAT WAY
> *


My primo and me are heading down there so maybe we'll meet up.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:39 PM~10015880
> *I would rather have a 65 two door.same body style but I like the lights on the 65 better.
> *


ME TOO THE 66 IS FOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So anybody that needs 66 body parts hit up Jose. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:40 PM~10015891
> *My primo and me are heading down there so maybe we'll meet up.
> *


cool see you full timers out there have a safe trip


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:42 AM~10015901
> *So anybody that needs 66 body parts hit up Jose.  :biggrin:
> *


I might need some of those!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ivan you going to Vegas for the Super Show.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10015901
> *So anybody that needs 66 body parts hit up Jose.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 PM~10015925
> *Ivan you going to Vegas for the Super Show.
> *


HE FUCKN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 24 2008, 12:46 AM~10015925
> *Ivan you going to Vegas for the Super Show.
> *


Yeah probably going to show the cutlass.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 PM~10015923
> *I might need some of those!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 LET ME KNOW OR PM ME BRO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:48 AM~10015940
> *Yeah probably going to show the cutlass.
> *


Ive never shown but Ive been there about 8 times.Ill be there this year.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10015948
> *LET ME KNOW OR PM ME BRO
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:48 AM~10015940
> *Yeah probably going to show the cutlass.
> *


Why don't you try to qualify in the double pumps? your car looks like itz gonna get it!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2008, 11:53 PM~10015967
> *Why don't you try to qualify in the double pumps? your car looks like itz gonna get it!!!
> *


HE SCARED BRO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 12:53 AM~10015967
> *Why don't you try to qualify in the double pumps? your car looks like itz gonna get it!!!
> *


I'll have alot of money in the paint so probably not for awhile. I'll probably just build me a hopper for that reason.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:54 AM~10015976
> *HE SCARED BRO :biggrin:
> *


You focking drunk.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10015982
> *You focking drunk.
> *


DON'T GET BRO I'M JUST FUCKN WITH YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:54 AM~10015977
> *I'll have alot of money in the paint so probably not for awhile. I'll probably just build me a hopper for that reason.
> *


I feel you but you have alot of money invested in that trunk and that frame too homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10015982
> *You focking drunk.
> *


DON'T GET MAD BRO I'M JUST FUCKN WITH YOU


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:58 AM~10015997
> *DON'T GET MAD BRO I'M JUST FUCKN WITH YOU
> *


I know how you are already


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:00 AM~10016002
> *I know how you are already
> *


GOODBRO BUT ALMOST OUT OF BEER THOUGH


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 12:58 AM~10015994
> *I feel you but you have alot of money invested in that trunk and that frame too homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah at first that was the main reason it was being built for was to compete in the pit. Then i decided to go show also so it is capable of both .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 24 2008, 01:01 AM~10016010
> *GOODBRO  BUT ALMOST OUT OF BEER THOUGH
> *


How much have you drank tonight?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:02 AM~10016011
> *Yeah at first that was the main reason it was being built for was to compete in the pit. Then i decided to go show also so it is capable of both .
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

We'll just break Joses car when it gets finished but i think it would be pretty hard to break it also.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 01:02 AM~10016013
> *How much have you drank tonight?
> *


He's a pro he should have just bought a keg for himself tonight.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:04 AM~10016017
> *We'll just break Joses car when it gets finished but i think it would be pretty hard to break it also.
> *


why do you think it would be hard to break?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 12:02 AM~10016013
> *How much have you drank tonight?
> *


JUST A 12 BRO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:05 AM~10016019
> *He's a pro he should have just bought a keg for himself tonight.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10016021
> *why do you think it would be hard to break?
> *


I dont want to let the secrets out yet but he has a good builder on the backbone of the car i'll leave it up to Jose to talk about his car if he wants to. :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:08 AM~10016039
> *I dont want to let the secrets out yet but he has a good builder on the backbone of the car i'll leave it up to Jose to talk about his car if he wants to. :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:08 AM~10016039
> *I dont want to let the secrets out yet but he has a good builder on the backbone of the car i'll leave it up to Jose to talk about his car if he wants to. :biggrin:
> *


We'll leave it alone we don't wanna pry secrets out right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose aint playing around thats for sure.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:11 AM~10016057
> *Jose aint playing around thats for sure.
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Fes whats your car a singe or double pump to the nose? What do you plan on hitting.l


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

old man lets hop hows it going GOODTIMER ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10016067
> *Fes whats your car a singe or double pump to the nose? What do you plan on hitting.l
> *


It was a single last year, even though they didn't let me hop with the single's at the LRM show!!! I kinda want to make it a double because thatz who I have to hop with at the LRM shows unless I change my rear suspension, but I haven't made up my mind yet for this year... :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

LRM has some weird rules as far as suspension.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out i'll talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:22 AM~10016108
> *I'm out i'll talk to you guys tomorrow.
> *


LATERZ BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:20 AM~10016098
> *LRM has some weird rules as far as suspension.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: and I don't wanna build a car specially built based on the rules of a show that comes to the state once a year, you feel me?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 01:22 AM~10016108
> *I'm out i'll talk to you guys tomorrow.
> *


yea im out too, I'll holla at you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*

Still drinking the cervezas *RO*y?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean?
Ready 2 party?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 24 2008, 01:34 AM~10016374
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS
> 
> Still drinking the cervezas ROy?
> *


Tu Sabes...............just lookin 4 a homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 01:37 AM~10016388
> *What up Big Sean?
> Ready 2 party?
> *


Alwayz ready to party! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO Ridaz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Riders?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:11 AM~10016057
> *Jose aint playing around thats for sure.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2008, 10:15 AM~10017250
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What da Fuck Chuck


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 24 2008, 10:24 AM~10017288
> *what up roy
> *


Pampering a hangover,what you up to Anthony?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:26 AM~10017298
> *Pampering a hangover,what you up to Anthony?
> *


just about 2 do some work on the monte


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2008, 10:15 AM~10017250
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 11:26 AM~10017298
> *Pampering a hangover,what you up to Anthony?
> *


Drink some more Roy. :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Its actualy starting to warm up enough to come out for a few hours out of the day. Time for a new carburator though mine is starting to stink.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:20 AM~10017270
> *What da Fuck Chuck
> *


*YOU TELL ME WHATS UP HOMIE....YOU HANGING OR WHAT MR PARTY TIME.......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 24 2008, 10:29 AM~10017310
> *just about 2 do some work on the monte
> *


*YOU READY FOR ARIZONA ANTHONEY OR WHAT HOMEBOY!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just came from the junkyard!!! It got windy as fuck out there, but we got what we needed!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Ivan


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY TO NIGTH


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 07:16 PM~10019716
> *Here ya go Ivan
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good I cant wait to see the plaque. I saw Mayhems plaque and it came out bad ass with the double sided engraving.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sure was a nice day today.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope its nice this next weekend. I off work. Time to turn some corners!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 08:46 PM~10020989
> *I hope its nice this next weekend. I off work. Time to turn some corners!
> *


Can't wait to get my bucket outta the garage and onto the asphault as well


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2008, 02:59 PM~10018522
> *YOU READY FOR ARIZONA ANTHONEY OR WHAT HOMEBOY!!!!!
> *


ya 5 days i cant wait


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

About time to turn some wrenches on that 62 Roy.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what you up 2 cuz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10021100
> *About time to turn some wrenches on that 62 Roy.
> *


I know huh :biggrin: 
Jose should be getting that check tomorrow


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up everybody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you want me just to shoot the necklace with your clothing order right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Roller


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10021125
> *I know huh :biggrin:
> Jose should be getting that check tomorrow
> *


what motor are you getting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Anthony


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10021155
> *what up Anthony
> *


just chillin what about you roy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10021146
> *What up Roller
> *





just chillen , just got done ridin 50s b*RO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10021149
> *what  motor are you getting
> *


A rebuilt 327 through Jose's work and Ivan is being a helluva guy and giving me some 202 camelback heads :biggrin: 
Thanks again Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10021123
> *what you up 2 cuz
> *


Relaxing since i have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10021185
> *just chillen , just got done ridin 50s bRO
> *


Nice


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10021187
> *A rebuilt 327 through Jose's work and Ivan is being a helluva guy and giving me some 202 camelback heads :biggrin:
> Thanks again Ivan
> *


ya that was nice of him :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10021187
> *A rebuilt 327 through Jose's work and Ivan is being a helluva guy and giving me some 202 camelback heads :biggrin:
> Thanks again Ivan
> *


Just paying you back and repaying you for the beers you've given me.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:04 PM~10021200
> *Nice
> *









yup now its time to start gettin ready for phoenix, are any of you guys goin?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 09:04 PM~10021193
> *Relaxing since i have to go back to work tomorrow.
> *


just 4 days of work and its party time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10021208
> *Just paying you back and repaying you for the beers you've given me.
> *


you know that's uncalled for,we're Family now dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10021137
> *you want me just to shoot the necklace with your clothing order right?
> *


Thats cool as long as i have it in time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10021213
> *yup now its time to start gettin ready for phoenix, are any of you guys goin?
> *


We have 4 members and a future member going,I can't make it but I'm sure they will rep to the fullest


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10021238
> *We have 4 members and a future member going,I can't make it but I'm sure they will rep to the fullest
> *



any cars?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2008, 09:09 PM~10021242
> *any cars?
> *


Not from our Chapter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10021229
> *Thats cool as long as i have it in time.
> *


Depending on when the clothes are done,I'll figure it out from there dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:11 PM~10021272
> *Not from our Chapter
> *



thats cool its always nice to take a vacation :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10021128
> *whats up everybody
> *


Northbound I-25 in New Mexico almost to Wagon mound


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got any pics of that 64 Mcfadonna?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10021305
> *Got any pics of that 64 Mcfadonna?
> *


Yep but im on my phone right now typing with my thumb driving in the rain. So its gonna be later


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Is it raining pretty good in new mexico ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10021299
> *Northbound I-25 in New Mexico almost to Wagon mound
> *







where you goin


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Either my phone or the server is trippim


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2008, 10:28 PM~10021423
> *where you goin
> *


Back to Denver. It stoped raining. Its not bad at all. Better than snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10021438
> *Either my phone or the server is trippim
> *


Server


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 10:33 PM~10021470
> *Back to Denver. It stoped raining. Its not bad at all. Better than snow
> *



we got snow through there last weekend :angry:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I run a mail truck from Denver to Burque. Thats how i met Uce and Ro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 09:37 PM~10021520
> *I run a mail truck from Denver to Burque. Thats how i met Uce and Ro
> *


Damn that's quite a run


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10021520
> *I run a mail truck from Denver to Burque. Thats how i met Uce and Ro
> *



oh cool bRO


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

In springer now. Brb time to stop and get a couple tamales!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10021224
> *just 4 days of work and its party time
> *


*THATS RIGHT!!! I COULDNT HAVE PUT IT BETTER MYSELF....AZILLA HERE WE COME!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DROPED MY PRE REG FOR THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW ILL BE THERE REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC WITH A NEW LOOK.....BACK TO BACK SUPER SHOWS...WISH I COULD TAKE MY RIDE TO ARIZONA BUT SHE IS GETTING READY TO MAKE HER DAY BUE IN SAN BERNADINO....*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10022226
> *DROPED MY PRE REG FOR THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW ILL BE THERE REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC WITH A NEW LOOK.....BACK TO BACK SUPER SHOWS...WISH I COULD TAKE MY RIDE TO ARIZONA BUT SHE IS GETTING READY TO MAKE HER DAY BUE IN SAN BERNADINO....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10022226
> *DROPED MY PRE REG FOR THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW ILL BE THERE REPEN THAT GOODTIMES CC WITH A NEW LOOK.....BACK TO BACK SUPER SHOWS...WISH I COULD TAKE MY RIDE TO ARIZONA BUT SHE IS GETTING READY TO MAKE HER DAY BUE IN SAN BERNADINO....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 25 2008, 07:26 AM~10023589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS BIG JR...*

*BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE ROCKIE STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 25 2008, 09:14 AM~10023751
> *GRACIAS FOR THE LOVE FES...
> THANKS BIG JR...
> 
> ...


The car is tight... I wanna see more pics of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning to all the Colorado Car Clubs and Ryders!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 25 2008, 09:27 AM~10023817
> *Good Morning to all the Colorado Car Clubs and Ryders!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good Izzy!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 25 2008, 08:27 AM~10023817
> *Good Morning to all the Colorado Car Clubs and Ryders!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*MORNING HOMIE.............*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes? how you doing bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2008, 10:09 AM~10024029
> *whats good Fes? how you doing bro?
> *


Just chillin' at home...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*March
Sat March 8th Old Memories 1st Annual Pedal Car & Bike Show, Sakos
Sat March 8th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun March 9th Bone Marrow Drive and Car Show, Baldwin Park
Sun March 9th Pomona Swap Meet
Sat March 15th Casual's 4th Annual Dance
Sun March 23rd Dip N Car Club 714 & Bristol Sound Car Show, Santa Ana High
Sun March 30th Together Car Show, Pico Rivera Sports Arena

April
Sun April 13th Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino Show
Sat April 19th 38th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration, San Diego
Sat April 19th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun April 20th Pomona Swap Meet

May
Sun May 4th LA Cartel Picnic, Elysian Park
Sat May 10th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun May 18th, Best Of Friends & King Of Kings Car Show, Bell
Sun May 25th Epics Car Show, Azusa High School

June
Sun June 1st Night Life Santa Barbara Car Show
Sun June 1st Pomona Swap Meet
Sat June 14th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun June 29th Goodtimes Highland Park Car Show

July
Sun July 13th Imperials 8th Annual Car Show, Hawaiian Gardens
Sun July 13th Pomona Swap Meet
Sat July 19th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sat July 26th Viejitos O.C. 7th Annual Car & Bike Show, Anaheim Market Place

August
Sat August 9th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun August 17th Strictly Family & Millenium 2000 8th Annual Picnic, Elysian Park
Sun August 24th Suspects 3rd Annual Picnic, Ernest E. Debs Park
Sun August 24th Pomona Swap Meet

September
Sat September 13th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente

October
Sat October 18th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
Sun October 19th Pomona Swap Meet

November
Sat November 8th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente

December
Sun December 7th Pomona Swap Meet
Sat December 13 Dukes Cruise Night Toy Drive, Dukes Burger La Puente
[/quote]*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> *March
> Sat March 8th Old Memories 1st Annual Pedal Car & Bike Show, Sakos
> Sat March 8th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
> Sun March 9th Bone Marrow Drive and Car Show, Baldwin Park
> ...


*
[/quote]
Our list out here is not even 1/4 of that!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am trying to upload some new for you Fes, but i can't remember how to bring them over from photobucket.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10024155
> *i am trying to upload some new for you Fes, but i can't remember how to bring them over from photobucket.
> *


I upload them on www.tinypic.com and then post them on here...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i have done it before from photobucket, i am just drawling a blank.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2008, 10:42 AM~10024184
> *i have done it before from photobucket, i am just drawling a blank.
> *


 :roflmao: I've never done it from photobucket so I can't help you on that one!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!! :biggrin: 

Just got done reading and sounds like all you guys got some big plans for this year!!!!
:0 :0 :0 

Can't wait to see some of these rides out this summer. 

Big Fes Dogg what's new Pimpin?? How's that G-ride comin Bro????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 25 2008, 11:07 AM~10024344
> *What up everyone!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Just got done reading and sounds like all you guys got some big plans for this year!!!!
> ...


Just went to the junkyard and got a couple of things that I needed and needed to redo for the Cutty!!! They actually had more shit I wanted but it got too windy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2008, 11:22 AM~10024915
> *Just went to the junkyard and got a couple of things that I needed and needed to redo for the Cutty!!! They actually had more shit I wanted but it got too windy!!!
> *


Yeah it's pretty crappy outside!!!! That's cool though, when do you think you'll have the ol girl out?? :biggrin: 

We gotta go Swang on some of these Springs streets!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Feb 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10025098
> *Yeah it's pretty crappy outside!!!! That's cool though, when do you think you'll have the ol girl out?? :biggrin:
> 
> We gotta go Swang on some of these Springs streets!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Im shooting for the LRM show June 29th... you know how that goes, but im going to push it for realz!!! :biggrin: Yea we need to hit the Springs streets but we might end up on Federal 1st if my 1st time pulling it out is that weekend!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> *March
> Sat March 8th Old Memories 1st Annual Pedal Car & Bike Show, Sakos
> Sat March 8th Dukes Cruise Night, Dukes Burger La Puente
> Sun March 9th Bone Marrow Drive and Car Show, Baldwin Park
> ...


*
[/quote]
Damm must be nice to be able to hit up shows all the time.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Our list out here is not even 1/4 of that!!!
[/quote]
*IF ALL THE LOWRIDERS WORK TOGETHER IN COLORADO HOMIE IT CAN LOOK LIKE THIS FES DOGGIE.....THE MOVEMENT IS ON IN COLORADO AND EVERYONE IS PUSHING DOG.......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Damm must be nice to be able to hit up shows all the time.
[/quote]
*WELL "JR" IF THE MOST HATED CC FAMILIA EVER WANNA COME OUT TO CALIFAS, YOU VATOS HAVE A PLACE TO STAY HOMIE......BIG UPS TO YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN LA JUNTA DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> Damm must be nice to be able to hit up shows all the time.


*WELL "JR" IF THE MOST HATED CC FAMILIA EVER WANNA COME OUT TO CALIFAS, YOU VATOS HAVE A PLACE TO STAY HOMIE......BIG UPS TO YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN LA JUNTA DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!* 
[/quote]
Thanks that will work.Might be out that way late this summer.If I go ill hit you up and we can grab a couple of drinks.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> Our list out here is not even 1/4 of that!!!


*IF ALL THE LOWRIDERS WORK TOGETHER IN COLORADO HOMIE IT CAN LOOK LIKE THIS FES DOGGIE.....THE MOVEMENT IS ON IN COLORADO AND EVERYONE IS PUSHING DOG.......* 
[/quote]
Yea itz coming together finally :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO??


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, anyone here from Colorado Springs, we are looking at stay there for 2 nights in late September, can anyone recomend a good place to stay or things to see and do, please PM me to keep it out of topic.

Thank you,

Bevan


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2008, 12:02 PM~10025256
> *Im shooting for the LRM show June 29th... you know how that goes, but im going to push it for realz!!! :biggrin:  Yea we need to hit the Springs streets but we might end up on Federal 1st if my 1st time pulling it out is that weekend!!!
> *



Let me know Homie!!! It don't matter where we go, as long as we're Swangin Homie it's all good!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *FIRMEX*
What up *Marcos*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:32 PM~10027849
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> What up Marcos
> *


Whats up Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos Ivan and John.....damn I seen somebody's frame today....coulda swore it was an X frame too ...A blaclk lowered truck on dubs was towing a chromed out black full rolling chasis....Black dish Wires....anybody know who it coulda been?
They was in front of Car Toys on Lake and I 25


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:45 PM~10027987
> *What up Marcos Ivan and John.....damn I seen somebody's frame today....coulda swore it was an X frame too ...A blaclk lowered truck on dubs was towing a chromed out black full rolling chasis....Black dish Wires....anybody know who it coulda been?
> They was in front of Car Toys on Lake and I 25
> *


O'ya it had a mean ass tuck to it too :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know someone selling a decent work truck?
Got a few k for 1


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:49 PM~10028016
> *Anybody know someone selling a decent work truck?
> Got a few k for 1
> *


I have one for $1500 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 25 2008, 05:54 PM~10028063
> *I have one for $1500 :biggrin:
> *


Shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:49 PM~10028016
> *Anybody know someone selling a decent work truck?
> Got a few k for 1
> *


If i see one ill let u know homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 25 2008, 05:57 PM~10028088
> *If i see one ill let u know homie!
> *


Thanks Marcos....fuckers are gonna take my work truck :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony how you doing homie?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 06:07 PM~10028169
> *What up Anthony how you doing homie?
> *


doin good long day at work what about you roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 25 2008, 06:10 PM~10028184
> *doin good  long day at work what about you roy
> *


Long day tambien,did alot of labor shit involving lifting today....my old ass can't be doing that shit no more :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 06:45 PM~10027987
> *What up Marcos Ivan and John.....damn I seen somebody's frame today....coulda swore it was an X frame too ...A blaclk lowered truck on dubs was towing a chromed out black full rolling chasis....Black dish Wires....anybody know who it coulda been?
> They was in front of Car Toys on Lake and I 25
> *


Somebody else told me about it too!!! They said it was fully reinforced and molded and the whole suspension was chrome... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 06:12 PM~10028199
> *Long day tambien,did alot of labor shit involving lifting today....my old ass can't be doing that shit no more :biggrin:
> *


what do you do for work roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2008, 06:12 PM~10028205
> *Somebody else told me about it too!!! They said it was fully reinforced and molded and the whole suspension was chrome...  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah that fucker looked sick,too bad I was with my boss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10028225
> *what do you do for work roy
> *


I use to be a foreman on a underground utility crew,Now I'm gonna be a surveyor for an excavating crew


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10028276
> *I use to be a foreman on a underground utility crew,Now I'm gonna be a surveyor for an excavating crew
> *


thats cool not 2 bad of a job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10028349
> *thats cool not 2 bad of a job
> *


Nice Avi


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*MUCH LOVE FROM THE 505....RO4LIFE....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:58 PM~10028099
> *Thanks Marcos....fuckers are gonna take my work truck :angry:
> *


Dam that sucks!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up guys ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10028518
> *Nice Avi
> *


Alright Anthony prospecting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 07:21 PM~10028784
> *Alright Anthony prospecting
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up GOODTIMERS?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 07:20 PM~10028775
> *Whats up guys ?
> *


Whats up Ivan is your car still in paint prison?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 25 2008, 07:28 PM~10028855
> *Whats up GOODTIMERS?
> *


What up *MOST HATED*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10028735
> *<span style='color:green'>ROther*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 08:31 PM~10028886
> *What up MOST HATED
> *


Not much just getting ready to watch a movie with the family.


----------



## meaninthesestreets (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 25 2008, 05:45 PM~10027987
> *What up Marcos Ivan and John.....damn I seen somebody's frame today....coulda swore it was an X frame too ...A blaclk lowered truck on dubs was towing a chromed out black full rolling chasis....Black dish Wires....anybody know who it coulda been?
> They was in front of Car Toys on Lake and I 25
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10028857
> *Whats up Ivan is your car still in paint prison?
> *


Yep it's doing hard time.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up CEO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 07:21 PM~10028784
> *Alright Anthony prospecting
> *


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HOMIE BRINGING SOME OF THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TO THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA..I WISH YOU THE BEST ANTHONEY AND THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS A GREAT FAMILIA HOMIE AND THEY SOME STR8 RIDERS AND YOU WILL COME TO FIND THAT OUT ON YOUR OWN ESE........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10030282
> *whats up CEO
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN JOSE....THE 65 LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE...KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO RIDERS DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10030297
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HOMIE BRINGING SOME OF THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TO THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA..I WISH YOU THE BEST ANTHONEY AND THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS A GREAT FAMILIA HOMIE AND THEY SOME STR8 RIDERS AND YOU WILL COME TO FIND THAT OUT ON YOUR OWN ESE........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10030314
> *WHATS CRACKEN JOSE....THE 65 LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE...KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE FOR LIFE</span>*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GOODTIMES? :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10030406
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMES? :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP RO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning CO?Weather looks like shit out there. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 26 2008, 06:09 AM~10032534
> *Good Morning CO?Weather looks like shit out there. :angry:
> *


What up JR


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

the snow is melting away here


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!!! Definitely is shitty outside. :angry: :angry:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Just pulled up in burque. Beautiful here.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Chris, I like your avi!!! When you gonna figure out how to post them up big?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup people? Hey Izzy this is for you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt COLORADO AND GOODTIMES


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10030297
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HOMIE BRINGING SOME OF THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TO THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA..I WISH YOU THE BEST ANTHONEY AND THE COLORADO CHAPTER IS A GREAT FAMILIA HOMIE AND THEY SOME STR8 RIDERS AND YOU WILL COME TO FIND THAT OUT ON YOUR OWN ESE........
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie im looking forward 2 meeting you in A.Z.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10036445
> *thanks homie im looking forward 2 meeting you in A.Z.
> *


*SAME HERE DOGGIE.............SEE YOU IN A FEW DAYS *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*
RO4LIFE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10033899
> *Wassup people? Hey Izzy this is for you homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10037555
> *O?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP SO~CO R.O. !


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 26 2008, 08:05 PM~10038031
> *WHATS UP SO~CO R.O. !
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *WRINKLES*

What's cracken GOODTIMER?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 26 2008, 08:14 PM~10038131
> *THUGG PASSION, WRINKLES
> 
> What's cracken GOODTIMER?
> ...


WUS SEAN THATS A FIRME PIC HOMIE :biggrin: ALL PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, mcfadonna, WRINKLES
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 26 2008, 08:11 PM~10038105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that day...can't wait til the 2nd annual :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10033899
> *Wassup people? Hey Izzy this is for you homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You're Fucked up Homie!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Don't hate on the STI!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10038602
> *I remember that day...can't wait til the 2nd annual :biggrin:
> *


Its on and we hope to make it bigger and better.We even have a better place at the park. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 26 2008, 08:11 PM~10038105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KEEP DOIN IT BIG SOUTHERN COLORADO........GT~RO~MH~ AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 27 2008, 05:51 AM~10040763
> *KEEP DOIN IT BIG SOUTHERN COLORADO........GT~RO~MH~</span> AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS........
> *




*That's how Southern Colorado <span style=\'color:yellow\'>RO**lls *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041742
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Was crackin CO! Nice day today.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP RIDERS? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 12:10 PM~10042417
> *I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS ONE FINE FIFTY NINE.........*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 01:10 PM~10042417
> *I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63+Feb 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10042606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Tight 59 Bro! :thumbsup: 




I had to do the same thing Today . Had to First charge the Battery , then spray it down , then fill it up. Went drivin around for about a hour. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 27 2008, 03:51 PM~10043933
> *Tight 59 Bro! :thumbsup:
> I had to do the same thing Today . Had to First charge the Battery , then spray it down , then fill it up.  Went drivin around for about a hour.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Nice 4* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 12:10 PM~10042417
> *I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD Larry


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Must be nice to be able to roll the rides out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know huh


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> I pulled out my 59 today and took a couple of pics I've been driving the shit out of it lately :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

whats up CO.
Just wondering if any1 can help me out and refer a good mechanic shop out in Denver that wont rip me off.
Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2008, 07:11 PM~10044956
> *Must be nice to be able to roll the rides out.
> *


I rolled the elco too :cheesy: you saw me :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 27 2008, 04:51 PM~10043933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro that 4 is clean fuck I've been getting those winter blues so anyday theres no snow on the ground I'm out for a little while at least :biggrin: Keep doing it man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 07:13 PM~10045398
> *I rolled the elco too :cheesy: you saw me :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 27 2008, 08:21 PM~10045459
> *:0
> *


Phillipa told me to tell you that he paid 3500 for an engine and it didn't run worth shit he just wanted me to tell you so you can feel better about the killer deal your getting :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 08:13 PM~10045398
> *I rolled the elco too :cheesy: you saw me :0  :0  :0
> *


I saw nothing. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10045476
> *Phillipa told me to tell you that he paid 3500 for an engine and it didn't run worth shit he just wanted me to tell you so you can feel better about the killer deal your getting :cheesy:
> *


daaamn sorry to hear that pimp....I ordered the engine today,they took my money then told me like 2hrs later they was out of stock... :angry: 
But then they told me since it was thier F up and it was gonna take a week longer to make one(cast it)I can have a brand new engine for rebuilt cost :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2008, 07:20 PM~10045454
> *Hell yeah bro that 4 is clean fuck I've been getting those winter blues so anyday theres no snow on the ground I'm out for a little while at least :biggrin:  Keep doing it man
> *


That would be me too :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10045745
> *daaamn sorry to hear that pimp....I ordered the engine today,they took my money then told me like 2hrs later they was out of stock... :angry:
> But then they told me since it was thier F up and it was gonna take a week longer to make one(cast it)I can have a brand new engine for rebuilt cost :0  :biggrin:
> *


HE LEFT OUT THE BEST PART, THE CAR SET FOR 2 YEARS IN THE SHOP, HAD TO TAKE HIM TO COURT, I GOT BACK 1600 :uh: GAVE IT 2 ME RAW NO LUBE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Feb 27 2008, 07:00 PM~10045298
> *whats up CO.
> Just wondering if any1 can help me out and refer a good mechanic shop out in Denver that wont rip me off.
> Thanks
> *


YEAH YOU GOT 2 BE CAREFUL,WITH THESE SHOPS,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2008, 08:28 PM~10045544
> *I saw nothing. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


You saw everything your just trying to deny it because you was blinded :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 27 2008, 10:04 PM~10046453
> *HE LEFT OUT THE BEST PART, THE CAR SET FOR 2 YEARS IN THE SHOP, HAD TO TAKE HIM TO COURT, I GOT BACK 1600 :uh: GAVE IT 2 ME RAW NO LUBE
> *


even lube wouldn't help you'd still be getting fucked  Can't wait to see the caddy on the 520's mayne


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Feb 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10047368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10047588
> *Looks good homie.
> *


thanks homie
:biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Feb 27 2008, 06:19 PM~10044529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brotha

im gonna keep ridin till they drop me 6 feet.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.Damm time to go to work. :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Colorado Ridaz.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's Good Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/COLOR]

How is everyone?????


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ARIZONA SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND, SEE SOME OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 28 2008, 07:24 AM~10048786
> *Good Morning.Damm time to go to work. :angry:
> *


Im off till monday night :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10049489
> *Im off till monday night  :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10049489
> *Im off till monday night  :biggrin:
> *


I'm off until sunday morning 12:00am :biggrin:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

showing love to you guys


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'M GONNA TRY 2 MAKE THE DENVER SHOW, I HOPE 2 SEE EVERYONE SOON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 28 2008, 04:48 PM~10052546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those fuckers are bad ass Phillipa


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS

*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER??????*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 05:07 PM~10052693
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> ...


What up Chuck...Me just looking for a daily driver....how bout you baller?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 05:08 PM~10052705
> *What up Chuck...Me just looking for a daily driver....how bout you baller?
> *


*JUST HERE HOMIE...I JUST GOT MY TATTOO EQUIPMENT ALL TOGETHER AND UPS JUST DROPED OFF ALL MY INKS AND SUPPLIES....IM GONNA BUST A FEW TAT'S BEFORE I LEAVE COLORADO DOGGIE.......GOTTA MAKE THAT PAPER HOMIE*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 05:11 PM~10052727
> *JUST HERE HOMIE...I JUST GOT MY TATTOO EQUIPMENT ALL TOGETHER AND UPS JUST DROPED OFF ALL MY INKS AND SUPPLIES....IM GONNA BUST A FEW TAT'S BEFORE I LEAVE COLORADO DOGGIE.......GOTTA MAKE THAT PAPER HOMIE
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, meat, PROPER DOS

*WHATS CRACKEN MEAT? WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO DOG?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 05:12 PM~10052733
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


*ANY LUCK ON A DAILEY HOMIE???*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 28 2008, 05:48 PM~10052546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick rims homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 05:13 PM~10052741
> *ANY LUCK ON A DAILEY HOMIE???
> *


Not yet don't wanna spend over 3500 because Imma have 2 G's in my engine alone for the Deuce......damn that 3500 was suppose to be for my Paint....O'well tuff TIMES call for Tuff measures....No pain No gain.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10052769
> *Not yet don't wanna spend over 3500 because Imma have 2 G's in my engine alone for the Deuce......damn that 3500 was suppose to be for my Paint....O'well tuff TIMES call for Tuff measures....No pain No gain.....
> *


Did you have a daily before? What happened to that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:24 PM~10052825
> *Did you have a daily before? What happened to that?
> *


Yeah like 3 years ago......sold it for lifts on my LS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10052846
> *Yeah like 3 years ago......sold it for lifts on my LS :biggrin:
> *


Well the LS was the shit so I can't say anything about that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:28 PM~10052855
> *Well the LS was the shit so I can't say anything about that!!!
> *


Thanks dog,I sold my daily because My Wife has one and my company gave me a work truck...now they're taking it back... :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:30 PM~10052869
> *Thanks dog,I sold my daily because My Wife has one and my company gave me a work truck...now they're taking it back... :angry:
> *


There taking it back!!! Damn... they are cutting back fo real!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:32 PM~10052881
> *There taking it back!!! Damn... they are cutting back fo real!!!
> *


Yeah but it's GOOD though I didn't like driving that big fucker anyways....but the free fuel was nice :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:33 PM~10052891
> *Yeah but it's GOOD though I didn't like driving that big fucker anyways....but the free fuel was nice :biggrin:
> *


Damn free fuel!!! You was living the life :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:34 PM~10052903
> *Damn free fuel!!! You was living the life  :biggrin:
> *


How you think I went from a 78 Monte to an undied Impala in 2 years :biggrin: 



You watching Living the Low Life tonight Big Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:36 PM~10052915
> *How you think I went from a 78 Monte to an undied Impala in 2 years :biggrin:
> You watching Living the Low Life tonight Big Fes?
> *


Man I had the speed channel when I had direct tv and some jackass came over here and convinced us to get dish tv and now I don't even get the damn channel unless I pay a million bucks!!! I dont even get bet anymore!!! :angry: Can't wait to go back to direct tv!!! (no offense to anyone that has dish and likes it)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10052941
> *Man I had the speed channel when I had direct tv and some jackass came over here and convinced us to get dish tv and now I don't even get the damn channel unless I pay a million bucks!!! I dont even get bet anymore!!! :angry:  Can't wait to go back to direct tv!!! (no offense to anyone that has dish and likes it)
> *


That sucks homie,they finally have a Lowrider show on to'well I think tonights episode is just about art anyways


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10052957
> *That sucks homie,they finally have a Lowrider show on to'well I think tonights episode is just about art anyways
> *


I'd still luv to watch it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2008, 05:48 PM~10053004
> *I'd still luv to watch it...
> *


Imma have to invite you the next time we're kickin it....I got em all Tivo'd


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10053072
> *Imma have to invite you the next time we're kickin it....I got em all Tivo'd
> *


Datz whatz up!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 28 2008, 06:07 PM~10053145
> *what up roy
> *


What up Anthony


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:12 PM~10053190
> *What up Anthony
> *


just kickin it when is your motor going 2 be in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10053199
> *just kickin it when is your motor going 2 be in
> *


March 21st


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 06:19 PM~10053215
> *March 21st
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 05:42 PM~10052957
> *That sucks homie,they finally have a Lowrider show on to'well I think tonights episode is just about art anyways
> *


*ILL BE WATCHING IT FO SHO DRINKING A 40 TO THE HEAD.......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 28 2008, 06:21 PM~10053226
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND HOMIE......AZ BOUND!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10053349
> *SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND HOMIE......AZ BOUND!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya its going 2 be nice down there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *mcfadonna*
You gonna be @ The Denver LRM show homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10052769
> *Not yet don't wanna spend over 3500 because Imma have 2 G's in my engine alone for the Deuce......damn that 3500 was suppose to be for my Paint....O'well tuff TIMES call for Tuff measures....No pain No gain.....
> *


ROY!!!!!! I can sell you this daily driver for........................since we're homies..................... I'll let it go for 3,450. :biggrin: I'll throw in the uphill stopping device for free.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on CHUCK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10053675
> *ya its going 2 be nice down there
> *


*THATS RIGHT ITS GONNA BE ALMOST 80 DEGREES OUT THERE HOMIE...PACK THE SHORTS!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10053930
> *Whats going on CHUCK
> *


*WHATS UP CABRON WHERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE?????*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2008, 07:53 PM~10053926
> *ROY!!!!!! I can sell you this daily driver for........................since we're homies..................... I'll let it go for 3,450. :biggrin:  I'll throw in the uphill stopping device for free.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roy, it looks like im going to be staying a little bit longer maybe till DEC who know.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO RYDERS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 09:09 PM~10054110
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RYDERS
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10054110
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RYDERS
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10054142
> *WHAT UP BRO*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10054174
> *JUST WAITIN FOR RALPH TO HIT THE ROAD BRO
> *


YOUR LEAVING TONIGHT?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10054096
> *Roy, it looks like im going to be staying a little bit longer maybe till DEC who know.
> *


Sounds GOOD homie,GOOD to have you here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10054182
> *YOUR LEAVING TONIGHT?!
> *




YEA AROUND 930 DO YOU WANT TO JUMP IN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10054110
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RYDERS
> *


What up Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 09:18 PM~10054206
> *What up Chuck
> *




JUST CHILLEN AT THE HOUSE WAITIN TO HIT THE ROAD BRO WHAT R U UP TO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 09:17 PM~10054198
> *YEA AROUND 930 DO YOU WANT TO JUMP IN
> *


GOTTA WORK TOMORROW AND ITS MY SONS BIRTHDAY THIS WEEKEND!!! I WISH I COULD THOUGH!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10054220
> *GOTTA WORK TOMORROW AND ITS MY SONS BIRTHDAY THIS WEEKEND!!! I WISH I COULD THOUGH!
> *



YEA I FORGOT YOU HAD STUFF GOIN ON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 08:19 PM~10054215
> *JUST CHILLEN AT THE HOUSE WAITIN TO HIT THE ROAD BRO WHAT R U UP TO
> *


Waiting for the Show to hit the Speed channel inna few,looking for a daily


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 09:21 PM~10054237
> *Waiting for the Show to hit the Speed channel inna few,looking for a daily
> *




THATS COOL B*RO*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 09:20 PM~10054233
> *YEA I FORGOT YOU HAD STUFF GOIN ON
> *


ITS ALL GOOD! JUST DONT FORGET MY BAD ASS RO SHOES!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:23 PM~10054262
> *ITS ALL GOOD! JUST DONT FORGET MY BAD ASS RO SHOES!
> *




YOU ORDERED THEM RITE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10054271
> *YOU ORDERED THEM RITE
> *


YUP SURE DID!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10054291
> *YUP SURE DID!!!
> *



COOL :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups to Big *GOOD TIMES CC 818 Riders*</span> for the appearance on the <span style=\'color:red\'>*SPEED* Channel on Living the Low Life


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 28 2008, 08:35 PM~10054414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

FAMOUS ROLLERZ </span>SHOES!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10049388
> *ARIZONA SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND, SEE SOME OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*SEE YOU THERE BIG CHUCK DAWG  I'LL BE TAKING A LOT OF PICTURES TO DOCUMENT OUR TRIP :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10054642
> *SEE YOU THERE BIG CHUCK DAWG  I'LL BE TAKING A LOT OF PICTURES TO DOCUMENT OUR TRIP :cheesy:
> *


be safe up there and to everyone else going also


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10054562
> *Big Ups to Big GOOD TIMES CC 818 Riders</span> for the appearance on the <span style=\'color:red\'>SPEED Channel on Living the Low Life
> *


*X2..........BIG UPS TO THE 818 RIDERS....* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Feb 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10054642
> *SEE YOU THERE BIG CHUCK DAWG  I'LL BE TAKING A LOT OF PICTURES TO DOCUMENT OUR TRIP :cheesy:
> *


*FIRME...SAME HERE HOMIE ILL BE TAKING LOTS OF PICS ALSO...SEE YOU OUT THERE DOG!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10054724
> *be safe up there and to everyone else going also
> *


*GRACIAS BIG LARRY.....WILL TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR THE RIDERS THAT COULDNT MAKE IT!!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

peace out everybody talk to you guys next week *RO4LIFE*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

big roy what up i ordered a bunch of parts for my ride its goin to be beautiful when im done with it. puttin impala's to shame.... LOL. 62 63 it doesnt matter the caddy is goin to be the best on the block. lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 09:39 PM~10054959
> *big roy what up i ordered a bunch of parts for my ride its goin to be beautiful when im done with it. puttin impala's to shame.... LOL. 62 63 it doesnt matter the caddy is goin to be the best on the block. lol
> *


You better back that up Big Mac :biggrin: 
On another note your shirt is here homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck if you get ahold of Julian tell him to hit me up if he wants a fresh shirt for AZ


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL ok Roy. I will make sure my ride is perfect plus more before i try to go against a IMPALA especially yours or chucks.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL ok Roy. I will make sure my ride is perfect plus more before i try to go against a IMPALA especially yours or chucks.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2008, 07:53 PM~10053926
> *ROY!!!!!! I can sell you this daily driver for........................since we're homies..................... I'll let it go for 3,450. :biggrin:  I'll throw in the uphill stopping device for free.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

damn double post oh well it helps my numbers. LOL


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

why you postin pics of my old ride. LOL. thats all Roy.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

damn 3 in row sorry guys


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up gtmilkweed93


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10054820
> *GRACIAS BIG LARRY.....WILL TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR THE RIDERS THAT COULDNT MAKE IT!!!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10055172
> *whats up larry
> *


not much doggie how about you?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 10:06 PM~10055183
> *not much doggie how about you?
> *


just workn on the 65


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up homie? lookin forward to the next meeting i am goin to get the caddy out of storage next week early. so i can cruise. just got to get donuts or bridge the springs in the back. hows WYOMING?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10055192
> *just workn on the 65
> *


sounds cool I've been working on both rides a little here and there mostly cruising both of them though I rolled both of them today too :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

big roy it looks like I will be gettin the parts early next week so I will be gettin the top done late next week...... I want perfection. I see what its about I see all the flaws in my ride and it will never be good enough but at least i will impress others....


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 10:09 PM~10055205
> *whats up homie? lookin forward to the next meeting i am goin to get the caddy out of storage next week early. so i can cruise. just got to get donuts or bridge the springs in the back. hows WYOMING?
> *


i hear you bro i'm waiting for the snow to melt so i can cruise the 65


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 10:10 PM~10055213
> *sounds cool I've been working on both rides a little here and there mostly cruising both of them though I rolled both of them today too :cheesy:
> *


 it must be nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GTMILKWEED93, mafioso65, PROPER DOS

GOODTIMERS in this forum......Where you at Colorado? I know YOUS ain't sleepin....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 28 2008, 11:19 PM~10055284
> *it must be nice homie  :biggrin:
> *


whats that?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

EVERYBODY KNOCKED OUT ON ME????????????


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TRADITIONS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 11:52 PM~10055537
> *WHATS UP TRADITIONS
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its that time again.Time to make some paper..... :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 28 2008, 10:00 PM~10055134
> *whats up roy
> *


What up Jose,just getting up and going to slave homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 10:17 PM~10055269
> *big roy it looks like I will be gettin the parts early next week so I will be gettin the top done late next week...... I want perfection. I see what its about I see all the flaws in my ride and it will never be good enough but at least i will impress others....
> *


Let me know when you wanna get started amd we can plug away dog


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what up colorado


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What it iz CO fam


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Riders!!!!!!!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Feb 28 2008, 10:07 PM~10055192
> *just workn on the 65
> *


*KEEP PUSHING JOSE...I KNOW THAT 65 IS GONNA BE BUSTING OUT HARD HOMIE...SEE YOU NEXT MONTH FOR THE MEETING HOMIE AND BRING SOME PICS OF THE RIDE WITH YOU.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 09:46 PM~10055024
> *Chuck if you get ahold of Julian tell him to hit me up if he wants a fresh shirt for AZ
> *


*ILL LET HIM KNOW DOG.....DO YOU HAVE ONE FOR IVAN TAMBIEN!!!!!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10055058
> *LOL ok Roy. I will make sure my ride is perfect plus more before i try to go against a IMPALA especially yours or chucks.
> *


*PINCHE MILKWEED.......YOU DRUNK HOMIE OR WHAT????* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Feb 29 2008, 07:43 AM~10057138
> *What it iz CO fam
> *



Happy B-Day you old ass ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any shows coming up in Colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Fe.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ARIZONA BOUND.........ALRATO COLORADO RIDERS SEE YOU IN A FEW DAYS!!!!* :biggrin: 

*GOODTIMES CC RIDER CHECKEN OUT.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10059567
> *Happy Birthday Fe.
> *


*X2...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 29 2008, 05:34 PM~10060691
> *X2...
> *


You hear from Julian?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10060698
> *You hear from Julian?
> *


*NAW HE IS SUPOSSED TO CALL ME TONIGHT SOME TIME.....ILL LET HIM KNOW ARE YOU AT HOME!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I talked to him he has no ride...you gonna let him sport that Jersey?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hell yea I was drunk. just got up. went to sleep late as hell. i bought the front small chrome panel off ebay for 25 bucks....


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

for the passenger side. got my plates and registration too... so the caddy will be ready to roll to get cleaned up and the top done...... next week after the parts come in...


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Wish i was drunk! On the wagon till Easter :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Feb 29 2008, 08:10 AM~10057017
> *what up colorado
> *


Whats up homie?Just kickin back here.The only ones here is me and corona. :biggrin:


----------



## meaninthesestreets (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 28 2008, 10:17 PM~10055269
> * it looks like I will be gettin the parts early next week so I will be gettin the top done late next week...... I want perfection. I see what its about I see all the flaws in my ride and it will never be good enough but at least i will impress others....
> *


fuck if your car has flaws, every nice car does the point is if you built your ride with your own skills and will power, blood, sweat and tears thats what lowriden is about really, not buyin a clean ass car and jumpin in the game :uh:  just my cents but thats a hole nother story


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Izzy, Chris and Chucks. Just checking in before I meet up with Tony tonight. When the rest of my RO fam gets back we will all party together.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday ******!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meaninthesestreets_@Feb 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10061127
> *fuck if your car has flaws, every nice car does the point is if you built your ride with your own skills and will power, blood, sweat and tears thats what lowriden is about really, not buyin a clean ass car and jumpin in the game :uh:   just my cents but thats a hole nother story
> *


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah shit Happy Berf day! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meaninthesestreets_@Feb 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10061127
> *fuck if your car has flaws, every nice car does the point is if you built your ride with your own skills and will power, blood, sweat and tears thats what lowriden is about really, not buyin a clean ass car and jumpin in the game :uh:   just my cents but thats a hole nother story
> *


I'll give an amen to that bro


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meaninthesestreets_@Feb 29 2008, 06:52 PM~10061127
> *fuck if your car has flaws, every nice car does the point is if you built your ride with your own skills and will power, blood, sweat and tears thats what lowriden is about really, not buyin a clean ass car and jumpin in the game :uh:   just my cents but thats a hole nother story
> *


  I just want my shit to be a badass street ride and i have a eye for small details just the way i am......  

You have a real good point.... I do take pride in the things i do to my ride and i just want to represent myself and my club the right way. I just ot into the life but i am gettin my hands dirty not just shop to shop...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 29 2008, 08:00 AM~10057193
> *KEEP PUSHING JOSE...I KNOW THAT 65 IS GONNA BE BUSTING OUT HARD HOMIE...SEE YOU NEXT MONTH FOR THE MEETING HOMIE AND BRING SOME PICS OF THE RIDE WITH YOU.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL WE HEADED TO DENVER .......ARIZONA BOUND!!!!

G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B 2 0 0 8.......*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up? :cheesy:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meaninthesestreets_@Feb 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10061127
> *fuck if your car has flaws, every nice car does the point is if you built your ride with your own skills and will power, blood, sweat and tears thats what lowriden is about really, not buyin a clean ass car and jumpin in the game :uh:   just my cents but thats a hole nother story
> *


I have to give a x90000 on that one. Especially By yourself in the garage lookin at that car all apart thinking to yourself .... WTF DID I JUST DO ! Real homies help you get through even if they cant help physically they help you just by words that help you stay motivated. " This is the part that separates the Men from the Boys ." A true Homie in Sacramento told me over the phone. 

Coils comming lose and hittin the wall, Cuss words that could be heard from miles around comming out of my garage . It was all coo when it was runnin and everyone could roll. But when they see those axles on the ground, front end taken off the car, Thats when people dont have the time to hang out. 

I still need body work done. Cant do it myself cause i dont have a knack for that. But i think i found someone to do it for me. Im going over there right now to help with his ride. Blood , Sweat , Tears , and Sacrifice. Thats what its all about.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 1 2008, 09:28 AM~10064299
> *I have to give a x90000 on that one. Especially By yourself in the garage lookin at that car all apart thinking to yourself  ....  WTF DID I JUST DO !  Real homies help you get through even if they cant help physically they help you just by words that help you stay motivated.  " This is the part that separates the Men from the Boys ." A true Homie in Sacramento told me over the phone.
> 
> Coils comming lose and hittin the wall, Cuss words that could be heard from miles around comming out of my garage . It was all coo when it was runnin and everyone could roll. But when they see those axles on the ground, front end taken off the car, Thats when people dont have the time to hang out.
> ...


x 1,000,000.00


----------



## meaninthesestreets (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 1 2008, 09:28 AM~10064299
> *I have to give a x90000 on that one. Especially By yourself in the garage lookin at that car all apart thinking to yourself  ....  WTF DID I JUST DO !  Real homies help you get through even if they cant help physically they help you just by words that help you stay motivated.  " This is the part that separates the Men from the Boys ." A true Homie in Sacramento told me over the phone.
> 
> Coils comming lose and hittin the wall, Cuss words that could be heard from miles around comming out of my garage . It was all coo when it was runnin and everyone could roll. But when they see those axles on the ground, front end taken off the car, Thats when people dont have the time to hang out.
> ...


you know what im talkin about homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm everyone is AZ for the show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 1 2008, 10:28 AM~10064299
> *I have to give a x90000 on that one. Especially By yourself in the garage lookin at that car all apart thinking to yourself  ....  WTF DID I JUST DO !  Real homies help you get through even if they cant help physically they help you just by words that help you stay motivated.  " This is the part that separates the Men from the Boys ." A true Homie in Sacramento told me over the phone.
> 
> Coils comming lose and hittin the wall, Cuss words that could be heard from miles around comming out of my garage . It was all coo when it was runnin and everyone could roll. But when they see those axles on the ground, front end taken off the car, Thats when people dont have the time to hang out.
> ...


  Very True!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up c.o. ivan and i are in the big a.z. weather is nice and i looked at a lot of clean cars today meet up with the other good timers and drank some beers with them it was a good time :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 1 2008, 08:53 PM~10067579
> *what up c.o. ivan and i are in the big a.z. weather is nice and i looked at a lot of clean cars today meet up with the other good timers and drank some beers with them it was a good time :biggrin:
> *


yea its fuckn snowing here must be nice to be in nice weather


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have my elco posted for sale if anyone is interested or knows someone who might be hit me up


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED checking in.............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!! Itz windier than a bitch out here!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2008, 09:14 AM~10069573
> *Whut It Dew CO!!! Itz windier than a bitch out here!!!
> *


Same here :angry:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 2 2008, 09:35 AM~10069632
> *Same here :angry:
> *


What difference a day makes. I got all my brake shoes and hardware changed and inspected . Put everything back together and hit some corners around Sloans Lake. Wake up this morning and DAYM! :wow: Fuckin spring time in the Rockies. 70 + one day then the next Snowing and 20. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 2 2008, 10:16 AM~10069782
> *What difference a day makes. I got all my brake shoes and hardware changed and inspected . Put everything back together and hit some corners around Sloans Lake. Wake up this morning and DAYM!  :wow:  Fuckin spring time in the Rockies. 70 + one day then the next Snowing and 20. :angry:
> *


Typical CO shit!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 2 2008, 10:16 AM~10069782
> *What difference a day makes. I got all my brake shoes and hardware changed and inspected . Put everything back together and hit some corners around Sloans Lake. Wake up this morning and DAYM!  :wow:  Fuckin spring time in the Rockies. 70 + one day then the next Snowing and 20. :angry:
> *


Yea I almost to the 63 out to but it never happened.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY~SoCo just waking up and checking in from the 602. We went live last night at Coach & Willies. Chucks and the Goodtimers joined us for some Good Times :biggrin:*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10070358
> *ROLLERZONLY~SoCo just waking up and checking in from the 602. We went live last night at Coach & Willies. Chucks and the Goodtimers joined us for some Good Times :biggrin:
> *


Post some Pics :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10070358
> *ROLLERZONLY~SoCo just waking up and checking in from the 602. We went live last night at Coach & Willies. Chucks and the Goodtimers joined us for some Good Times :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'll post a few pics from last night, before we head to the show *:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*CHHUCKIE BOY 63*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Crazy ass Jerry *:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chingo Bling was in the houze last night*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 2 2008, 11:44 AM~10070381
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's good Glen?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's just a few from last night, many more to come. I need to get in the shower and head to the show *:cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool pics Sean.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 11:59 AM~10070439
> *Crazy ass Jerry :0
> 
> 
> ...


fucking Jerry :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 12:00 PM~10070448
> *Chingo Bling was in the houze last night
> 
> 
> ...


Chingo Bling, He comes from a long line of chingones.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 11:59 AM~10070439
> *Crazy ass Jerry :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

THE BIG AZ IS LOOKING GOOD RIGHT NOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 01:08 PM~10070498
> *That's just a few from last night, many more to come. I need to get in the shower and head to the show :cheesy:
> *


damn looked like fun thanks for making us feel like we were there Sean :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The snow sucks. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 2 2008, 11:59 AM~10070439
> *Crazy ass Jerry :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 2 2008, 02:39 PM~10071050
> *WHATS UP ROY
> *


What up Jose :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2008, 02:37 PM~10071040
> *damn looked like fun thanks for making us feel like we were there Sean :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like everyone is having fun in AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10073329
> *Looks like everyone is having fun in AZ!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I know damn and I'm on my way to work now see you guys later


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT GOODTIMES IN AZ ITS OFFICIAL. ME AND WRINKLES KICKED BACK YESTERDAY.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO RIDERS?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up COLORADO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 2 2008, 11:44 PM~10074600
> *ttt
> *


That was the best EDIT I have seen! Gotz to be careful what you are saying.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 3 2008, 06:24 AM~10075500
> *Whats up CO RIDERS?
> *


What's good MOST HATED? We are stuck in a hotel in Gallup, NM. There was a damn blizzard last night and they shut the highway down. We are getting ready to get back on the road in an hour or so. 8 more hours to go. :angry:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:40 AM~10076247
> *What's good MOST HATED? We are stuck in a hotel in Gallup, NM. There was a damn blizzard last night and they shut the highway down. We are getting ready to get back on the road in an hour or so. 8 more hours to go. :angry:
> *


THAT SUCK


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!! 

Just got back from Seattle late last night, wuz new with everyone!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10076388
> *What up Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from Seattle late last night, wuz new with everyone!!!!!
> ...


Whutz Up Izz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 10:40 AM~10076247
> *What's good MOST HATED? We are stuck in a hotel in Gallup, NM. There was a damn blizzard last night and they shut the highway down. We are getting ready to get back on the road in an hour or so. 8 more hours to go. :angry:
> *


That suckz but I thought you where gonna fly?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10076402
> *Whutz Up Izz!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's good Fes Dogg!!!! :biggrin: 

Hey I sent you a PM


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10076581
> *What's good Fes Dogg!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey I sent you a PM
> *


Haven't received it yet... but I'll keep checking!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2008, 10:21 AM~10076596
> *Haven't received it yet... but I'll keep checking!!!
> *



Another PM sent Fes Dogg!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10076224
> *That was the best EDIT I have seen! Gotz to be careful what you are saying.
> *


I thought the same thing.I was up early reading everyones posts.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10076224
> *That was the best EDIT I have seen! Gotz to be careful what you are saying.
> *


I missed it


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10077793
> *I missed it
> *


X2


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10076224
> *That was the best EDIT I have seen! Gotz to be careful what you are saying.
> *


  Yeah didnt think it came out right.... But I know what I meant.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10076224
> *That was the best EDIT I have seen! Gotz to be careful what you are saying.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nick...glad to see your heart is there dog..just let your car do the talking homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 3 2008, 05:56 PM~10079821
> *WHAT UP ROY
> *


What up Big John,how you been dog?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 05:57 PM~10079831
> *What up Big John,how you been dog?
> *


JUST KICK AT HOME ON MYT DAY OFF FROM WORK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony how was your trip ?
What you think about your new Familia?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*whats up colorado ryders? we just got back from phx , it was off the hook!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 06:56 PM~10079819
> *What up Nick...glad to see your heart is there dog..just let your car do the talking homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 05:56 PM~10079819
> *What up Nick...glad to see your heart is there dog..just let your car do the talking homie :thumbsup:
> *


what up Roy.  i will from now on.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 3 2008, 07:14 PM~10080440
> *what up Roy.   i will from now on.
> *


On a side note I got your shirt and I still have a lil money left from your fund,y6ou are GOOD til March 27th on the storage....let me know what you wanna do


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

HEY ROY!!! LOOK AT YOUR BOY JULIAN
















TAHT VATO WAS TIRED!!!! HE WENT MI MI'S REAL FAST!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 07:29 PM~10080526
> *On a side note I got your shirt and I still have a lil money left from your fund,y6ou are GOOD til March 27th on the storage....let me know what you wanna do
> *


I got the registration all i am waitin on is the hood cable to come in the mail then she is goin to get out of storage....

I got a bucnh of stuff in the mail and workin on a couple other things. then i want to get the back bridged or some doughnuts. Is there anywhere to get it done in Colorado. Then time for the top. all the body work i will do when i get her out of storage.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I will prolly stop by sometime this week to get the Shirt. Thanx Roy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2008, 10:07 AM~10076442
> *That suckz but I thought you where gonna fly?
> *


My intention was to fly, but no one wanted to fly with me. I travel enough by myself enough, so I got unmotivated to go. I ended up going on a very last minute decision, like a half hour before we left.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 3 2008, 08:13 PM~10080424
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK R.O. FAM.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 3 2008, 02:47 PM~10078514
> * Yeah didnt think it came out right.... But I know what I meant.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 07:44 PM~10080659
> *HEY ROY!!! LOOK AT YOUR BOY JULIAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 3 2008, 07:58 PM~10080803
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK R.O. FAM.
> *


You should have been ther Cip dawg, we went live. I would of had you divorced :0 

Just fucking with you dawg, but serio it would have been a good chance for you to meet the Fam.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10080798
> *My intention was to fly, but no one wanted to fly with me. I travel enough by myself enough, so I got unmotivated to go. I ended up going on a very last minute decision, like a half hour before we left.
> *


Post some pics fawker :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

GLAD TO YOU GUY BACK HOME HOMIE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10080824
> *You should have been ther Cip dawg, we went live. I would of had you divorced :0
> 
> Just fucking with you dawg, but serio it would have been a good chance for you to meet the Fam.
> *


OH ITS ON *****!! I GOT ALL SUMMER TO MEET THE FAMILY!! SO DID YOU BRING ANYTHING BACK? (ORDER)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:01 PM~10080829
> *Post some pics fawker :biggrin:
> *


I will, but I just got home. Give me a minute Pimp, let me upload them.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10080834
> *GLAD TO YOU GUY BACK  HOME HOMIE
> *


  :dunno:  :dunno: WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:03 PM~10080849
> *I will, but I just got home. Give me a minute Pimp, let me upload them.
> *


Sounds GOOD dog everyone is like holding back on the pics this show only around 30 of em floating around...musta been some kinda conspiracy :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 3 2008, 08:02 PM~10080838
> *OH ITS ON *****!! I GOT ALL SUMMER TO MEET THE FAMILY!!  SO DID YOU BRING ANYTHING BACK?  (ORDER)
> *


No. Someone has not sent Troy the money or placed the order. I'll call that ****** tomorROw, to see what's cracken.

Normally I take care of all that, so I will go back to doing that going forward.  

I would have covered it for you bRO, but he didn't bring what you ordered because he knew nothing of it. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 3 2008, 08:05 PM~10080874
> *  :dunno:    :dunno: WHAT THE FUCK?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10080882
> *Sounds GOOD dog everyone is like holding back on the pics this show only around 30 of em floating around...musta been some kinda conspiracy :dunno:
> *


Yeah we all figured if we don't post any pics, next time everyone will go. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ITS ALL GOOD!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I left my camera in my truck. Let me go out there and get it and I'll upload what I have.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:10 PM~10080928
> *Yeah we all figured if we don't post any pics, next time everyone will go. :biggrin:
> *


If my money was straight I woulda went  
Just bought a Burban and set an appointment for a Custom shop to take in the ride :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:13 PM~10080955
> *If my money was straight I woulda went
> Just bought a Burban and set an appointment for a Custom shop to take in the ride :biggrin:
> *


Custom Shop?

ride? which one?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Guess who busted back out? ROll'n Malo~ He didn't beat GAME OVER though. 2nd place Lowrider Sweepstakes.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here you go ROy...................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10081055
> *Custom Shop?
> 
> ride? which one?
> *


The Dos ...I figured might as well let a professional do it...all the mechanics around town was all scared to fuck with it...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:25 PM~10081102
> *Guess who busted back out? ROll'n Malo~ He didn't beat GAME OVER though. 2nd place Lowrider Sweepstakes.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see RM back out....can't believe he didn't beat GO though :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10081157
> *The Dos ...I figured might as well let a professional do it...all the mechanics around town was all scared to fuck with it...
> *


Do you blame them? I wouldn't want to fuck with it either, my insurance couldn't cover it if I fucked it up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10081156
> *Here you go ROy...................
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice................except for that hideous color :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy y marcos and all the co riders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10081182
> *Do you blame them? I wouldn't want to fuck with it either, my insurance couldn't cover  it if I fucked it up.
> *


That's what I was concerned with the most,that's why I didn't want a friend or myself to do it....what about I ding the fenderwells?...that's $1200 right there :0 
So I figured might as well be safe than sorry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10081180
> *Nice to see RM back out....can't believe he didn't beat GO though :0
> *


RM took more specialty awards, but GO beat it over all.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Jose Y Marcos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 08:38 PM~10081263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick ass bubble :cheesy:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: What up Roy and Jose!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that an Estillo car?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What it iz, bROthers? Welcome back.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jose the hides are like 350 each for normal colors like white brown and Black....and 425 for colored.....your gonna need like 10-11 hides homie....can work out a better deal if Ivan does his at the same time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jose the hides are like 350 each for normal colors like white brown and Black....and 425 for colored.....your gonna need like 10-11 hides homie....can work out a better deal if Ivan does his at the same time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Felix and JR


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup ROy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10081349
> *Hey Jose the hides are like 350 each for normal colors like white brown and Black....and  425 for colored.....your gonna need like 10-11 hides homie....can work out a better deal if Ivan does his at the same time
> *


shit not bad at all bro i'll talk to ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He said if you guys went with normal colors he can do carpet to headliners for about 4500 depending if you got them both done at the same time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Roy,Sean.ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nick


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

just chillin. waitin on the beer to get here. nothin better to do all week since i aint got a jobb. LOL


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

them pics are bad ass. wish i could've went


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 08:50 PM~10081401
> *He said if you guys went with normal colors he can do carpet to headliners for about 4500 depending if you got them both done at the same time
> *


sounds *good* bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10081422
> *Whats up Roy,Sean.ROLLERZONLY and GOODTIMES? :cheesy:
> *


*What's good JR and MOST HATED?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much Sean.Nice pics.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

GOODTIMES IN THE HOUSE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Y Ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 3 2008, 09:10 PM~10081564
> *Not much Sean.Nice pics.
> *


Thanks bRO! Some of them are not center, but it's hard to take pics with everyone walking in your way and its all crowded.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 10:10 PM~10081572
> *What up Fes Y Ivan
> *


Whutz Up Roy!!! Nice pics Sean!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2008, 09:13 PM~10081611
> *Whutz Up Roy!!! Nice pics Sean!!!
> *


Thanks b*RO*!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:12 PM~10081591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MILKWEED PASSIN THRU.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:18 PM~10081676
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*CO SIGN*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Majestics had a GOOD showing :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ivan the guy I am taking my car to does Chrome too....I'll hit him up on prices....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*How about this one*! :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on guys this weather fucking sucks. 80 to 20 degrees really sucks i liked it the other way around.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10081716
> *How about this one! :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


That's it ....that's my new dream car....probably will never get one but damn those fuckers are sick :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:19 PM~10081696
> *Looks like Majestics had a GOOD showing :thumbsup:
> *


*Yeah, they showed real strong. They got most members award!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10081731
> *That's it ....that's my new dream car....probably will never get one but damn those fuckers are sick :cheesy:
> *


We share the same dreams! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:22 PM~10081721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If the support and the Wells was chrome that would be sick as fuck....still tight though.....I'd definately sign my soul over for it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's Jerry?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Time for the Hynas?* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here I am working for free!* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10081730
> *Whats going on guys this weather fucking sucks. 80 to 20 degrees really sucks i liked it the other way around.
> *


yes sir your home bro :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 PM~10081894
> *Here I am working for free! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ME AND SEAN DID A LOT OF WORK ON THE FRAME... WE PUT A LOT OF TIME IN THERE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:40 PM~10081937
> *ME AND SEAN DID A LOT OF WORK ON THE FRAME...  WE PUT A LOT OF TIME IN THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah we did! You like that trick I taught you, huh? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like a good show!!!! Nice pics Sean!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 3 2008, 09:50 PM~10082044
> *Looks like a good show!!!! Nice pics Sean!!!!
> *


Thanks Izzy!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup everyone
glad you all made it back safe


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

COLORAD CHECK OUT THE [email protected] PAGE BIG SHOW IN DENVER SUNDAY MAY 4 2008 AT THE GRAND PALADIUM........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Sean


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Whats everyone up to today????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST WANNA THROW A BIG GRACIAS TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER FOR SHOWING LOVE TO THE GOODTIMERS IN ARIZONA. WE HAD A BLAST SATURDAY NIGHT IN AZILLA HOMIES AND COLORADO WAS IN THE HOUSE REPEN ALL NIGHT LONG....SO ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY..............

CHUCKS
(CEO)
GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS OF THE GOODTIMERS OUT THERE IN ARIZONA JUST HAVING GOODTIMES.............*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES IN AZILLA...............PINCHE JERRY LOCO!!!* :biggrin: 










*MENUDO TIME.....SUNDAY MORNING*


















*TO BE CONTINUED WITH THE SHOW PICS............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ARIZONA SUPER SHOW 2008........ILL POST SOME MORE PICS TONIGHT COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10082992
> *nice pics Sean
> *


Gracias Homie!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 08:08 AM~10084450
> *JUST WANNA THROW A BIG GRACIAS TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER FOR SHOWING LOVE TO THE GOODTIMERS IN ARIZONA.  WE HAD A BLAST SATURDAY NIGHT IN AZILLA HOMIES AND COLORADO WAS IN THE HOUSE REPEN ALL NIGHT LONG....SO ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY..............
> 
> CHUCKS
> ...


*Gracias for joining us for some GOOD TIMES! :cheesy: That was a fun and memorable night. Colorado was in the houze and we were repp'n that 719.

Oh yeah ROLLERZONLY hosted New Years, GOODTIMES hosted the welcome back party, ROLLERZONLY hosted the party in the 602 AZ, guess who's turn it is now? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics Chucks!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10085757
> *Gracias for joining us for some GOOD TIMES! :cheesy: That was a fun and memorable night. Colorado was in the houze and we were repp'n that 719.
> 
> Oh yeah ROLLERZONLY hosted New Years, GOODTIMES hosted the welcome back party, ROLLERZONLY hosted the party in the 602 AZ, guess who's turn it is now? :biggrin:
> *


*ILL BE THROWEN A "CHUCKIEBOY63" FAREWELL TO COLORADO CARNE ASADA AT MAMORIAL PARQUE ON MARCH 22....IT WILL KICK OFF AT 100 TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN OR WE START FREEZING...JUST WANNA SAY "LATER" TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN BEFORE I MAKE MY WAY BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS....SO IF I CAN GET EVERYONE TO (PM) ME WITH A HEAD COUNT SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD TO GET, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED......* :biggrin: 


*LOCATION WILL CHANGE IF THE WEATHER IS NOT RIGHT THAT WEEKEND!!!*

*</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 11:19 AM~10085768
> *Nice pics Chucks!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.....*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

BIG UPS 2 CHUCKIEBOY63 AND THE GOODTIME U GUYS R SOME COOL VATOS
NICE PUTING A FACE WITH THE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10086812
> *BIG UPS 2 CHUCKIEBOY63 AND THE GOODTIME U GUYS R SOME COOL VATOS
> NICE PUTING A FACE WITH THE PIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*ES TODO GATO.....IT WAS COO RUNNEN INTO YOU FOOS SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE MARISCO SPOT.....THAT WAS FIRME, GOOD MEETING YOU DOG!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Nice pics Chuck!!! That Monte Carlo from you guyz club is fucken sick!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087916
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Nice pics Chuck!!! That Monte Carlo from you guyz club is fucken sick!!!
> *


*THANKS BIG FES...............*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm looks like some of us missed a good show and party. :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 4 2008, 04:48 PM~10088275
> *Damm looks like some of us missed a good show and party. :angry:
> *


*DAMN JUNIOR....WISH YOU COULD HAVE MADE IT HOMIE.....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 01:52 PM~10086794
> *ILL BE THROWEN A "CHUCKIEBOY63" FAREWELL TO COLORADO CARNE ASADA AT MAMORIAL PARQUE ON MARCH 22....IT WILL KICK OFF AT 100 TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN OR WE START FREEZING...JUST WANNA SAY "LATER" TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN BEFORE I MAKE MY WAY BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS....SO IF I CAN GET EVERYONE TO (PM) ME WITH A HEAD COUNT SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD TO GET, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED...... :biggrin:
> LOCATION WILL CHANGE IF THE WEATHER IS NOT RIGHT THAT WEEKEND!!!
> 
> Famous ROLLERZONLY people will be there!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10088326
> *DAMN JUNIOR....WISH YOU COULD HAVE MADE IT HOMIE.....
> *


*X2*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT. COLORADO AND CHUCKS YOU KNOW I WILL BE AT TE FAREWELL....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 05:54 PM~10088326
> *DAMN JUNIOR....WISH YOU COULD HAVE MADE IT HOMIE.....
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could have been there with the GOODTIMERS and them ROLLERZ.We can Party in Vegas this year...........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:10 PM~10089397
> *I wish I could have been there with the GOODTIMERS and them ROLLERZ.We can Party in Vegas this year...........
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 06:07 PM~10088905
> *Them Famous ROLLERZONLY people will be there!
> *


*GRACIAS.....PM RECIEVED DOGGIE......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 06:34 PM~10089137
> *TTT. COLORADO AND CHUCKS YOU KNOW I WILL BE AT TE FAREWELL....
> *


*ILL BE THROWEN A "CHUCKIEBOY63" FAREWELL TO COLORADO CARNE ASADA AT MAMORIAL PARQUE ON MARCH 22....IT WILL KICK OFF AT 100 TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN OR WE START FREEZING...JUST WANNA SAY "LATER" TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN BEFORE I MAKE MY WAY BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS....SO IF I CAN GET EVERYONE TO (PM) ME WITH A HEAD COUNT SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD TO GET, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED......* :biggrin: 


*LOCATION WILL CHANGE IF THE WEATHER IS NOT RIGHT THAT WEEKEND!!!*

*</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES * 

*THANKS MILKWEED...........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:29 PM~10089588
> *ILL BE THROWEN A "CHUCKIEBOY63" FAREWELL TO COLORADO CARNE ASADA AT MAMORIAL PARQUE ON MARCH 22....IT WILL KICK OFF AT 100 TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN OR WE START FREEZING...JUST WANNA SAY "LATER" TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN BEFORE I MAKE MY WAY BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS....SO IF I CAN GET EVERYONE TO (PM) ME WITH A HEAD COUNT SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD TO GET, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED...... :biggrin:
> LOCATION WILL CHANGE IF THE WEATHER IS NOT RIGHT THAT WEEKEND!!!
> 
> ...


Imma try to make it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HERE YOU GO MILKWEED..............* :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:31 PM~10089593
> *Imma try to make it
> *


*FIRME............*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:32 PM~10089598
> *HERE YOU GO MILKWEED.............. :0
> 
> 
> ...



THATS TIGHT AS FUCK..... REMEMBER I WAS TELLIN YOU I WANTED THAT MURAL...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 07:34 PM~10089623
> *THATS TIGHT AS FUCK..... REMEMBER I WAS TELLIN YOU I WANTED THAT MURAL...... :biggrin:
> *


*YEA FOO...RIGHT WHEN I SAW IT I SNAP THE PIC DOG.......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* GTMILKWEED93, PROPER DOS, greenmerc77*

*What's cracken GOOD TIMERS? ROy, Paul*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:31 PM~10089593
> *Imma try to make it
> *


Yo Tambien Chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10089578
> *GRACIAS.....PM RECIEVED DOGGIE......
> *


Another PM sent homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:33 PM~10089608
> *FIRME............
> *


jk fawker I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Sean


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

THIS DAMN SERVER..... THANX CHUCK THAT RIDE IS INSPIRATIONAL.....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 4 2008, 07:36 PM~10089637
> *Yo Tambien Chuck
> *


*THATS COO DOGG....ITS GONNA BE MY LAST WEEKEND IN COLORADO !!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:40 PM~10089655
> *Sup Sean
> *


Recovering from a very long weekend, but all is good homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I bet


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:36 PM~10089642
> *jk fawker I'll be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *YOU BETTER BE FUCKER........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:42 PM~10089684
> *I bet
> *


*Too many shots of patROn, ask Chucks he got peer pressured.* :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10089666
> *THATS COO DOGG....ITS GONNA BE MY LAST WEEKEND IN COLORADO !!!!!
> *


I'll be there Homie :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10089666
> *THATS COO DOGG....ITS GONNA BE MY LAST WEEKEND IN COLORADO !!!!!
> *


*Just when our season is about to get started in KILLArado. That sucks homie, but I can't blame you. Home is where the heart iz.....................*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 07:40 PM~10089657
> *THIS DAMN SERVER..... THANX CHUCK THAT RIDE IS INSPIRATIONAL.....
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP MILKWEED......DREAMS DONT BECOME REALITIES OVER NIGHT HOMIE......KEEP PUSHING DOG!!!!*


















*YOU FEEL ME HOMIE........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *greenmerc77, GTMILKWEED93, CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS*

*Damn GOOD TIMES in the houze.* hno: *Where my ROLLERZ at?* :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 07:46 PM~10089720
> *Too many shots of patROn, ask Chucks he got peer pressured. :cheesy:
> *


*LOL....*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10089769
> *THUGG PASSION, greenmerc77, GTMILKWEED93, CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> Damn GOOD TIMES in the houze. hno: Where my ROLLERZ at? :dunno:
> *


whats going on bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10089769
> *THUGG PASSION, greenmerc77, GTMILKWEED93, CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> Damn GOOD TIMES in the houze. hno: Where my ROLLERZ at? :dunno:
> *


*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, CHUCKIEBOY63, GTMILKWEED93*
you go for back-up :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SALU....TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS...........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10089786
> *whats going on bro
> *


*Nada, bRO. So u gonna be in Colorado for a while longer, huh? That's firme homie, you good peeps.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 07:54 PM~10089796
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, greenmerc77, CHUCKIEBOY63, GTMILKWEED93
> you go for back-up :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 07:56 PM~10089818
> *Nada, bRO. So u gonna be in Colorado for a while longer, huh? That's firme homie, you good peeps.
> *


Yeah bro, i'll be here for a little longer, dont know how long but long enough for the summer.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Colorado glad everybody who went to the show made it back okay or did they?? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN CHUCKS.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 4 2008, 07:58 PM~10089841
> *Yeah bro, i'll be here for a little longer, dont know how long but long enough for the summer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2008, 08:02 PM~10089871
> *What up Colorado glad everybody who went to the show made it back okay or did they?? :biggrin:
> *


I think everyone made it back OK. We all did.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey I was wonderin if anybody in the springs can bridge my set up or weld some doughnuts on the back....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10090103
> *Hey I was wonderin if anybody in the springs can bridge my set up or weld some doughnuts on the back....
> *


you need a bridge dog,do it right or else you're gonna do it again  :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

OK you know a place out here...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10090162
> *OK you know a place out here...
> *


Felix's welder Bobby @ Fat Kats does good work,The homie Shane does good welding and Fes' Bro I heard does side jobs :0 
You weld donuts on they are just gonna pop through in the future,your trunk liner is like 1/8" thick dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10090242
> *Felix's welder Bobby @ Fat Kats does good work,The homie Shane does good welding and Fes' Bro I heard does side jobs :0
> You weld donuts on they are just gonna pop through in the future,your trunk liner is like 1/8" thick dog
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10090242
> *Felix's welder Bobby @ Fat Kats does good work,The homie Shane does good welding and Fes' Bro I heard does side jobs :0
> You weld donuts on they are just gonna pop through in the future,your trunk liner is like 1/8" thick dog
> *


OK coo. So that will have to get done.



These are some of the things I will learn to do...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10090326
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how much would it cost for the bridge there do you know by any chance.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*COLORADO TTMFT*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP BUDDY?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 4 2008, 11:10 PM~10091167
> *WHAT UP BUDDY?
> *




JUST CHILLEN ON LIL AND THE SPACE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG KEV


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2008, 08:53 PM~10090385
> *how much would it cost for the bridge there do you know by any chance.
> *


*Nah, homie, I have no clue. Call Fat Kat, the number is on my signature.*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 10:21 PM~10091301
> *Nah, homie, I have no clue. Call Fat Kat, the number is on my signature.
> *


OK.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 4 2008, 11:17 PM~10091253
> *WHAT UP BIG KEV
> *


whats up chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

$219 round trip to San Bernardino. Depart Friday, return Monday.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

You down to ride J?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHEN IS IT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 4 2008, 11:16 PM~10091850
> *WHEN IS IT?
> *


April 13th


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10054562
> *Big Ups to Big GOOD TIMES CC 818 Riders</span> for the appearance on the <span style=\'color:red\'>SPEED Channel on Living the Low Life
> *


THANKS ROY THAT CAR GOING HOLLYWOOD ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 4 2008, 10:55 PM~10091702
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> $219 round trip to San Bernardino. Depart Friday, return Monday.
> *


:0 *SEE YOU THERE DOGGIE ON THE WEST SIDE............*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Goodmorning on this cold wednesday morning CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! nice pics still!!! Thatz motivation for real!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes?








how is that? finally remembered how to do it........after Rich told me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 5 2008, 08:19 AM~10093154
> *what up Fes?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2008, 07:11 AM~10093131
> *Whutz Up CO!!! nice pics still!!! Thatz motivation for real!!!
> *


*YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE ALL THOSE CARS AT THE SHOW WERE MOTIVATING...I CANT WAIT TO BUST OUT MY TRE FOR THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 07:56 AM~10093334
> *What up everybody!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP HOMIE.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ILL BE THROWEN A "CHUCKIEBOY63" FAREWELL TO COLORADO CARNE ASADA AT MAMORIAL PARQUE ON MARCH 22....IT WILL KICK OFF AT 100 TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN OR WE START FREEZING...JUST WANNA SAY "LATER" TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN BEFORE I MAKE MY WAY BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS....SO IF I CAN GET EVERYONE TO (PM) ME WITH A HEAD COUNT SO I KNOW HOW MUCH FOOD TO GET, IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED......* :biggrin: 


*LOCATION WILL CHANGE IF THE WEATHER IS NOT RIGHT THAT WEEKEND!!!*

IT WAS FUN COLORADO....................[/b] :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 AM~10093211
> *YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE ALL THOSE CARS AT THE SHOW WERE MOTIVATING...I CANT WAIT TO BUST OUT MY TRE FOR THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 03:08 AM~10092740
> *THANKS ROY THAT CAR GOING HOLLYWOOD ON ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's one Firme Cinco, Congrats homie!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 06:08 AM~10092938
> *:0 SEE YOU THERE DOGGIE ON THE To All the Colorado Ryders:
> 
> Round trip plane tickets to the San Bernardino Show are $219. Let me know who is down to go. We can share a room to reduce the cost, so it will be cheap as fuck. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:38 AM~10093592
> *We gonna go live Chucks? :biggrin:
> 
> To All the Colorado Ryders:
> ...


 :thumbsup: *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SEAN DOG.......PUT IT OUT THERE HOMIE!!!! LETS GO COLORADO....*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 08:08 AM~10093387
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.....
> *


Not much man!! Just sittin here at work. Wuz new with you???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:34 AM~10093563
> *That's one Firme Cinco, Congrats homie!
> *



Whats new Sean??? Bad Ass show Homie!!! Good pics too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 08:52 AM~10093696
> *Whats new Sean??? Bad Ass show Homie!!! Good pics too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Pimp. It was a good show, a lot of firme rides. Colorado needs to step it up and get it cracken!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 08:51 AM~10093686
> *Not much man!! Just sittin here at work. Wuz new with you???
> *


*NOTHEN REALLY HOMIE JUST GETING READY TO MAKE THIS MOVE BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS..........* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR A FLEETWOOD? WOULD CONCIDER A TRADE FOR A SEMI-HOOKED UP G-BODY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 10:05 AM~10094160
> *ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR A FLEETWOOD? WOULD CONCIDER A TRADE FOR A SEMI-HOOKED UP G-BODY.
> *


WTF? Call me b*RO*!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 09:57 AM~10094110
> *NOTHEN REALLY HOMIE JUST GETING READY TO MAKE THIS MOVE BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS.......... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I heard you was moving to Cali!!!! That's cool though Homie. :biggrin: 

It's always cool to kick it with the Goodtimes Fam!!!! Good luck out there bro and keep in touch with Colorado!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 09:16 AM~10093855
> *Gracias Pimp. It was a good show, a lot of firme rides. Colorado needs to step it up and get it cracken!
> *



I agree!!!!! I think it's gonna be a good year for Colorado. Just in whats going on in the Springs and P-town hopefully CO will come out strong!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 01:21 PM~10095104
> *I agree!!!!! I think it's gonna be a good year for Colorado. Just in whats going on in the Springs and P-town hopefully CO will come out strong!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:57 AM~10094110
> *NOTHEN REALLY HOMIE JUST GETING READY TO MAKE THIS MOVE BACK TO SOUTHERN CALIFAS.......... :biggrin:
> *


Oh sure Sunny nice weather 9 -10 months out of the year , More LO LO 'S than anywhere on the Planet, Fine ass Chicas everywhere , What do you need that for? :dunno: j/k

I dont Blame you Bro. Be carefull out there . Too bad i didnt get a chance to Meet you wile you were here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10094160
> *ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR A FLEETWOOD? WOULD CONCIDER A TRADE FOR A SEMI-HOOKED UP G-BODY.
> *


if you sell the caddy I have my elco for sale you can pattern it out and be rolling like a mutha fucker :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10097286
> *if you sell the caddy I have my elco for sale you can pattern it out and be rolling like a mutha fucker :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*MUCH LOVE FROM THE 505* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 5 2008, 06:49 PM~10097763
> *MUCH LOVE FROM THE 505 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *












:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 05:45 PM~10097286
> *if you sell the caddy I have my elco for sale you can pattern it out and be rolling like a mutha fucker :cheesy:
> *


I WISH!!! I CAN SELL THE CADDY STRAIGHT UP, BUT NOT FOR 10 G'S!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:00 PM~10097868
> *I WISH!!! I CAN SELL THE CADDY STRAIGHT UP, BUT NOT FOR 10 G'S!!!!
> *


Good luck in whatever you chose Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:09 PM~10097958
> *Good luck in whatever you chose Cip
> *


THANKS I GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS GOING!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:00 PM~10097868
> *I WISH!!! I CAN SELL THE CADDY STRAIGHT UP, BUT NOT FOR 10 G'S!!!!
> *


I know you sell for what you can stack a couple of bux and come at me with an offer thats how it works Cip you know that :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:11 PM~10097977
> *THANKS I GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS GOING!!
> *





:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10097999
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :ugh:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats goin on cip ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 5 2008, 07:16 PM~10098019
> *Whats goin on cip ?
> *


WHAT UP IVAN!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:16 PM~10098018
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *



are you gonna get that 01 dodge neon you were talkin about


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10098034
> *are you gonna get that 01 dodge neon you were talkin about
> *


damn glad you said 01 because if it was a 2000 or 2002 fuck that shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10098038
> *damn glad you said 01 because if it was a 2000 or 2002 fuck that shit
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10098038
> *damn glad you said 01 because if it was a 2000 or 2002 fuck that shit
> *


01 ALLDAY!!!!! SUPERCHARGED 4 CYLINDER
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2008, 07:21 PM~10098061
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


  you don't like my jokes :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN I CANT DO ANYTHING ON THE SNEAKS!!! DO YOU GUYS KNOW BOUT THE PINTO STATION WAGON HOPPER I HAVE IN THE BACK YARD TOO?!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:24 PM~10098096
> *DAMN I CANT DO ANYTHING ON THE SNEAKS!!! DO YOU GUYS KNOW BOUT THE PINTO STATION WAGON HOPPER I HAVE IN THE BACK YARD TOO?!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10098096
> *DAMN I CANT DO ANYTHING ON THE SNEAKS!!! DO YOU GUYS KNOW BOUT THE PINTO STATION WAGON HOPPER I HAVE IN THE BACK YARD TOO?!!!!!!!
> *



yea i heard about how are the patterns comin out


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10098118
> *yea i heard about how are the patterns comin out
> *


WELL THEY DONT CALL ME CIP CIPIESLICE FOR NOTHING!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10098096
> *DAMN I CANT DO ANYTHING ON THE SNEAKS!!! DO YOU GUYS KNOW BOUT THE PINTO STATION WAGON HOPPER I HAVE IN THE BACK YARD TOO?!!!!!!!
> *


Damn if only I had a pic of that little black guy hopping that photoshopped one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 12:21 PM~10095104
> *I agree!!!!! I think it's gonna be a good year for Colorado. Just in whats going on in the Springs and P-town hopefully CO will come out strong!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*What about my homies in La Junta MOST HATED? :angry: Pound for pound they are killing the Springs. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 06:31 PM~10098174
> *What about my homies in La Junta MOST HATED? :angry:  Pound for pound they are killing the Springs. :0
> *


And Pueblo :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:30 PM~10098145
> *Damn if only I had a pic of that little black guy hopping that photoshopped one
> *


THATS WAS A PACER!!! I GOT THE PINTO WAGON WITH THE BUBBLE SIDE WINDOW!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:28 PM~10098132
> *WELL THEY DONT CALL ME CIP CIPIESLICE FOR NOTHING!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I thought it was Cip Slipnslide?* :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:31 PM~10098181
> *And Pueblo :thumbsup:
> *


*Pueblo smashes the Springs homie, no doubt about that. As a matter of fact Pueblo has Colorado on lock!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:32 PM~10098189
> *THATS WAS A PACER!!! I GOT THE PINTO WAGON WITH THE BUBBLE SIDE WINDOW!!!
> *


I seen you looking at that blue 84 elco a couple more g's and mine is frame off and plated underneath :biggrin: Sorry to fuck with ya Cip just trying to make a sale I'm not a good salesmen like Sean and Roy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:32 PM~10098192
> *I thought it was Cip Slipnslide? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10098189
> *THATS WAS A PACER!!! I GOT THE PINTO WAGON WITH THE BUBBLE SIDE WINDOW!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10098205
> *Pueblo smashes the Springs homie, no doubt about that. As a matter of fact Pueblo has Colorado on lock!
> *


Thanks for the big ups Sean and no doubt Pueblo has nice rides with cars like Thugg Passion, Pura Onda,Cold hard cash, Brian dunns convert 64 just to name a few there is some quality shit there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:34 PM~10098206
> *I seen you looking at that blue 84 elco a couple more g's and mine is frame off and plated underneath :biggrin: Sorry to fuck with ya Cip just trying to make a sale I'm not a good salesmen like Sean and Roy
> *


*I have said it once and I'll say it twice~ that Elco can be a ROLLERZONLY ride with the switch of a plaque.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:36 PM~10098270
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Roy did you take that pic from Cip's back yard or what mayne it even has the patterns and the bubble


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:34 PM~10098206
> *I seen you looking at that blue 84 elco a couple more g's and mine is frame off and plated underneath :biggrin: Sorry to fuck with ya Cip just trying to make a sale I'm not a good salesmen like Sean and Roy
> *


What you mean Good salesman? :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10098206
> *I seen you looking at that blue 84 elco a couple more g's and mine is frame off and plated underneath :biggrin: Sorry to fuck with ya Cip just trying to make a sale I'm not a good salesmen like Sean and Roy
> *


ARE YOU STALKING ME?!! JUST PLAYING!! I WAS JUST SEEIN WHAT ELSE WAS OUT THERE!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10098288
> *Damn Roy did you take that pic from Cip's back yard or what mayne it even has the patterns and the bubble
> *


I'm all over it dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:36 PM~10098270
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ARE YOU STALKING ME TOO?!!! HOW DID YOU GET THE UNDERCOVER PIC?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10098288
> *Damn Roy did you take that pic from Cip's back yard or what mayne it even has the patterns and the bubble
> *


Those patterns are to straight to be Cip's! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10098281
> *I have said it once and I'll say it twice~ that Elco can be a ROLLERZONLY ride with the switch of a plaque.
> *


I was concidering a paint job if it doesn't sell but still unsure I was gonna have the guy who painted Jr's 63 but I'm not sure what I want to do I'm sure a lot of you guys understand what it's like to be undecisive


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10098333
> *ARE YOU STALKING ME?!! JUST PLAYING!! I WAS JUST SEEIN WHAT ELSE WAS OUT THERE!!
> *


Gonna havr to start calling him Traci. :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:39 PM~10098346
> *Those patterns are to straight to be Cip's! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS SOME BULL SHIT :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10098333
> *ARE YOU STALKING ME?!! JUST PLAYING!! I WAS JUST SEEIN WHAT ELSE WAS OUT THERE!!
> *


Yup until you buy my ride Na I bump that guys car to the top alot he's cool but no shit I'm always looking at the for sale section


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I would have to say Pueblo has it too......wasn't but about a few riders in Springs when I got here 5 years ago...there's mostly Army foos that like that big rim shit.Pueblo definately has the heritage and Lifestyle already Bred in them.....It's up to our Clubs in the Springs to make that Lifestyle grow here in the Springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 06:39 PM~10098346
> *Those patterns are to straight to be Cip's! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
That's pedo
:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:39 PM~10098354
> *I was concidering a paint job if it doesn't sell but still unsure I was gonna have the guy who painted Jr's 63 but I'm not sure what I want to do I'm sure a lot of you guys understand what it's like to be undecisive
> *


I am the same way about the Trey. I wanna do a frame off, and at the same time I wanna sell it and buy a vert.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10098368
> *Gonna havr to start calling him Traci. :0
> *


 :0 SHIT MY NAME AINT ROB!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10098412
> *:0 SHIT MY NAME AINT ROB!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:42 PM~10098395
> *I would have to say Pueblo has it too......wasn't but about a few riders in Springs when I got here 5 years ago...there's mostly Army foos that like that big rim shit.Pueblo definately has the heritage and Lifestyle already Bred in them.....It's up to our Clubs in the Springs to make that Lifestyle grow here in the Springs
> *


*You ain't lieing there homie! Pueblo has always been the lowriding capital of Colorado for years. 

Ithink the military does fuck it up for you guys a little, but I am confident the GOOD TIMERS, ROLLERZONLY, and other clubs up there will have a strong presence and help influence the lowrider lifestyle in the big CS  

Springs was hard core in the lifestyle in the early to mid 90's, but they all fell off except for Tony. :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Marcos got the PM gimme a call to let me know how you want em done....hub color,spoke color,dish ect...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:49 PM~10098483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn ROy got pics of ur secret weapon too Chuck?* :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

wots up CIP hows life we aint spoke in a while hope all is GOOD


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:49 PM~10098483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES GOT A SECRET STASH OF PINTO PICS!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:51 PM~10098512
> *LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES GOT A SECRET STASH OF PINTO PICS!!
> *


I'm on the same page dog just trying to come up with color schemes on it :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Mar 5 2008, 07:51 PM~10098501
> * wots up CIP hows life we aint spoke in a while hope all is GOOD
> *


NOT BAD! BEEN OUT THE SCENE FOR A MINUTE BUT IM BACK!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:52 PM~10098518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn now ROy's showing Kev's ride. I guess it's no secret any more.* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:53 PM~10098538
> *NOT BAD! BEEN OUT THE SCENE FOR A MINUTE BUT IM BACK!!
> *


I thought those guts looked familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:53 PM~10098538
> *NOT BAD! BEEN OUT THE SCENE FOR A MINUTE BUT IM BLACK!!
> *


You show iz! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:55 PM~10098563
> *I thought those guts looked familiar :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 06:57 PM~10098579
> *
> *


I think Cips old LS interior is in NJ


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10098596
> *I think Cips old LS interior is in NJ
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:00 PM~10098596
> *I think Cips old LS interior is in NJ
> *


*Don't remember the LS , any pics?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Still clean as hell


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:03 PM~10098625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ROy just went from chiconky to Nagger in 2 seconds.* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Mar 5 2008, 07:04 PM~10098640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice.....who did em Cip?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:06 PM~10098655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes, my memory has just returned. I forgot you had that one. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 06:50 PM~10098492
> *Hey Marcos got the PM gimme a call to let me know how you want em done....hub color,spoke color,dish ect...
> *


Thanks Roy ill give u a call this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did the homie GOOD TIMER buy the whole car or just the guts?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 5 2008, 07:07 PM~10098671
> *Thanks Roy ill give u a call this weekend :thumbsup:
> *


sounds *GOOD* Marcos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:07 PM~10098669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Where the fuck do you come up with these pics?* :roflmao:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> *Did the homie GOOD TIMER buy the whole car or just the guts?*
> [/quotjust the gut Cip was on the target with the whole deal :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:09 PM~10098688
> *Where the fuck do you come up with these pics? :roflmao:
> *


Too much time on my hands :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:10 PM~10098699
> *Too much time on my hands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:08 PM~10098677
> *Did the homie GOOD TIMER buy the whole car or just the guts?
> *


JUST THE GUTS. HE WASENT IN GOODTIMES WHEN I SOLD IT TO HIM. THE FRONT CLIP ENDED UP IN SPRINGS THE MOTOR ENDED UP IN SALT CREEK AND THE REST WENT TO THE CRUSHER!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10098713
> *JUST THE GUTS. HE WASENT IN GOODTIMES WHEN I SOLD IT TO HIM. THE FRONT CLIP ENDED UP IN SPRINGS THE MOTOR ENDED UP IN SALT CREEK AND THE REST WENT TO THE CRUSHER!
> *


*Why not just sell the whole car, did u wreck it?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10098713
> *JUST THE GUTS. HE WASENT IN GOODTIMES WHEN I SOLD IT TO HIM. THE FRONT CLIP ENDED UP IN SPRINGS THE MOTOR ENDED UP IN SALT CREEK AND THE REST WENT TO THE CRUSHER!
> *


The Gold grill went on my old LS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:13 PM~10098726
> *Why not just sell the whole car, did u wreck it?
> *


TWISTED THE FRAME AGAIN AND I BOUGHT THE FLEETWOOD SO I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT CAR


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 06:31 PM~10098174
> *What about my homies in La Junta MOST HATED? :angry:  Pound for pound they are killing the Springs. :0
> *


What up everybody!!!!! I agree bRO!!!! MOST HATED has some Firme rides!!!! I didn't mean not to include other clubs and solo riders out there. I'm sure no matter what part of CO you're from it's gonna be a good year for Colorado. Much luv to all the Colorado Car Clubs and solo riders out there tryin to do it big this year!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*800*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM OUT FELLAS! TALK TO YOU GUYS LATERZ!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Sean? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz GOOD Roy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Big Izzy how you been homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10098846
> *What up Sean? :biggrin:
> *


*What's good Pimp'n?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:30 PM~10098877
> *what up Big Izzy how you been homie
> *



Good bro!!! Just makin some plans to get the Regal goin!!!!  

How's your ride dogg??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10098902
> *What's good Pimp'n?
> *


Not much. Just feeding my Fat Ass!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP MY ROLLERZ FAM....
WHATS GOOD COLORADO RIDERZ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10098907
> *Good bro!!! Just makin some plans to get the Regal goin!!!!
> 
> How's your ride dogg??
> *


should be out at the Grocery Wharehouse first nice Saturday after the 23rd :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN, CHUCK, AND ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Lando


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*"The Homie Gangsta" topic is going off.* hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10099021
> *WHATS UP SEAN, CHUCK, AND ROY
> *


Q~VO ******!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:18 PM~10099371
> *"The Homie Gangsta" topic is going off. hno:
> *


I know huh?
I kinda feel the expressions though...the guy is a bad influence to future Riders and kids....that's just my opinion


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10098953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I* enjoy watching Mencia, although he is losing interest of a lot pf people recenlty because of the whole Joe Rogan bullshit.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10099415
> *I know huh?
> I kinda feel the expressions though...the guy is a bad influence to future Riders and kids....that's just my opinion
> *


*CO SIGN*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10099425
> *I enjoy watching Mencia, although he is losing interest of a lot pf people recenlty because of the whole Joe Rogan bullshit.
> *


You know I seen the whole Joe Rogan shit like a week before I went to the show last year and I was thinking.....fuck this show is gonna suck ass....homie put it down though all new material... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 08:23 PM~10099443
> *You know I seen the whole Joe Rogan shit like a week before I went to the show last year and I was thinking.....fuck this show is gonna suck ass....homie put it down though all new material... :biggrin:
> *


*Who did you go see, Mencia?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I actually wanted to show that video,at a meeting to show members how different we are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10099462
> *Who did you go see, Mencia?
> *


Yeah I've seen his shows for the past 2 years here in the Springs


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

* A BIG Q-VO TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN ....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 08:29 PM~10099511
> * A BIG Q-VO TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN ....
> *


*Sup Chucks!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 08:26 PM~10099483
> *I actually wanted to show that video,at a meeting to show members how different we are
> *


*Elaborate*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 08:29 PM~10099511
> * A BIG Q-VO TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN ....
> *


And a big Q-Vo to all the CEO's out there putting in work :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:32 PM~10099544
> *Elaborate
> *


Can't do that over the net homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10099562
> *Can't do that over the net homie
> *


*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats roy y ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Y Sean *:biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:41 PM~10099660
> *Y Sean :biggrin:
> *


 :0 y sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, *GOOD* to see you on :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose & Ivan


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wus up Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marc how you been?


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good bro just working alot! Working on the Monte like crazy...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Mar 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10099736
> *Good bro just working alot! Working on the Monte like crazy...
> *


What ya doing to it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10099673
> *:0 y sean
> *


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally got the steering column issues worked out, (just bought a new one) it goes in for exhaust hopefully this weekend and working on the hydros (changing oil, o rings, batteries etc) Have you seen that show on speed station about LowRiders?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Mar 5 2008, 08:52 PM~10099786
> *Finally got the steering column issues worked out, (just bought a new one) it goes in for exhaust hopefully this weekend and working on the hydros (changing oil, o rings, batteries etc) Have you seen that show on speed station about LowRiders?
> *


Yeah Living the Low Life....it's the shit...comes on again tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

yea its a cool show just too many commercials!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Mar 5 2008, 08:57 PM~10099831
> *yea its a cool show just too many commercials!
> *


That's why you gotta DVR it then Fast Forward the commercials


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

No shit, did you get the motor situation figured out yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1569_@Mar 5 2008, 09:00 PM~10099863
> *No shit, did you get the motor situation figured out yet?
> *


Yeah ended up just getting a new block,having a Custom shop put it in


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED in the house.............................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good peeps?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:26 PM~10100091
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RO NM Jose,Nick,Fes and Seanster


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10100303
> *What up RO NM Jose,Nick,Fes and Seanster*


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10100303
> *What up RO NM Jose,Nick,Fes and Seanster
> *


not much bro just getting ready for meeting you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10100334
> *not much bro just  getting ready for meeting you
> *


 :0


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up nick


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:46 PM~10100303
> *What up RO NM Jose,Nick,Fes and Seanster
> *


Shit just checking the action on LIL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean you guys place with TNH?
How many minis was there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10100385
> *Hey Sean you guys place with TNH?
> How many minis was there?
> *


*Yeah 1st place radical.

There were about 10-15 mini's and about 4 of them were radical.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10100523
> *
> *


Congrats


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:06 PM~10100532
> *Congrats
> *


*Gracias, I'll let Ralph know.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS, impala63*

*Either of you gentlemen interested in ROll'n to the SB show?* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:08 PM~10100568
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, impala63
> 
> Either of you gentlemen interested in ROll'n to the SB show? :biggrin:
> *


Shit i wouldent mind it.When is the deadline on that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:08 PM~10100568
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, impala63
> 
> Either of you gentlemen interested in ROll'n to the SB show? :biggrin:
> *


Maybe if I'm outta the hole by then


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10100300
> *What's good bROther?
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!! PM ME YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND YOUR JERSEY & BATTERY!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10100610
> *CHILLIN AND YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!! PM  ME YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN SEND YOUR JERSEY & BATTERY!!!!!
> *


*I thought you were keeping the jersey *:biggrin:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10100740
> *I thought you were keeping the jersey :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10100602
> *Maybe if I'm outta the hole by then
> *


*You are not in no hole, who u bull shitt'n with that brand new motor, with a custom installer?* :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10100757
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


*You're the one who told me Renzo is always rocking that shit! Do u want me to send you one so you guys can be twinkies, :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Broncos :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10100813
> *You're the one who told me Renzo is always rocking that shit! Do u want me to send you one so you guys can be twinkies,  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10100824
> *Broncos  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10100592
> *Shit i wouldent mind it.When is the deadline on that.
> *


*Tickets are $219 right now, so I don't know how long until the price changes. I would like to sew up the deal by next week.

If we can get at least 5 peeps to ROll, it shouldn't cost more than $400-$450 a person including airfare, hotel, and food.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10100824
> *Broncos  :dunno:
> *


*Yeah Them Famous BRONCOS!*

*RenzO's my bROther, but he goes for a fucked up, shitty, losing ass Team!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:36 PM~10100850
> *Tickets are $219 right now, so I don't know how long until the price changes. I would like to sew up the deal by next week.
> 
> If we can get at least 5 peeps to ROll, it shouldn't cost more than $400-$450 a person including airfare, hotel, and food.
> *


Thats cheap.Im worried about the party. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10100813
> *You're the one who told me Renzo is always rocking that shit! Do u want me to send you one so you guys can be twinkies,  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10100896
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10100885
> *Thats cheap.Im worried about the party. :biggrin:
> *


*The only thing you need to be worried about is alcohol poisening *:biggrin: 

*It will be cool homie, I'm tellen you!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10100930
> *The only thing you need to be worried about is alcohol poisening :biggrin:
> 
> It will be cool homie, I'm tellen you!
> *


Will see whats up.I cant get no one else but you might be able to.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10100915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 10:45 PM~10100967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*REMEMBER THIS DAY? IT'S WHEN YOU GUYZ DROVE 500 MILES ONE WAY TO SEE UR SHITTY ASS TEAM LOSE* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

tobucket.com/albums/p320/ro







llerz1/raiders20piss9so-1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:50 PM~10101034
> *REMEMBER THIS DAY? IT'S WHEN YOU GUYZ DROVE 500 MILES TO SEE UR SHITTY ASS TEAM LOSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


REMEBER THE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU IM GONNA KICK YOU IN YOUR FACE!!!!!
:buttkick:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL.... ALREADY THE TRASH TALK STARTS. FOOTBALL ISNT EVEN CLOSE YET....


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCKS AND ROY???


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MAN THESE PARTS CANT GET HERE FAST ENOUGH....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 10:58 PM~10101136
> *REMEBER THE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU IM GONNA KICK YOU IN YOUR FACE!!!!!
> :buttkick:
> *


*Why cause you wasted your time and money to see ur team go down?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 5 2008, 10:59 PM~10101150
> *WHAT UP CHUCKS AND ROY???
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN JUST PASSEN BY REAL QUICK..IM OUT GOODNIGHT COLORADO..I JUST BUSTED SOME TATS AND IM TIRED......* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 11:02 PM~10101177
> *WHATS CRACKEN JUST PASSEN BY REAL QUICK..IM OUT GOODNIGHT COLORADO..I JUST BUSTED SOME TATS AND IM TIRED...... :biggrin:
> *


*Pics or it didn't happen.* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 5 2008, 10:45 PM~10100959
> *WHAT UP SEAN
> *


*What's good John Deuce?*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

YEA I'M CALLIN IT A NIGHT TO GOT A PISS TEST TOMORROW...... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

hno: hno: hno: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I GOT NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT...

uffin: uffin: :werd:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST KICK IT AT HOME


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:03 PM~10101190
> *Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:
> *


*ILL POST THEM MANANNA...................* :biggrin:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10101174
> *Why cause you wasted your time and money to see ur team go down?
> *


YOU DONT EVEN HAVE THE BALLS TO GO TO OAKLAND SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 11:12 PM~10101284
> *YOU DONT EVEN HAVE THE BALLS TO GO TO OAKLAND SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10101324
> *:0
> *


 THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10101324
> *:0
> *


 THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up fellas I guess I'm off to work


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10101324
> *:0
> *


 THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2008, 11:11 PM~10101276
> *ILL POST THEM MANANNA................... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10101324
> *:0
> *


 THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10101324
> *:0
> *


 THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well fellas I'm off to work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10101376
> *THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:
> *


*All I have to say is ur lucky ur my Sister so I have to be nice.............................*


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

OOPPS :uh: DIDNT MEAN TO POST IT THAT MUCH..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10101380
> *THIS IS YOU IN OAKLAND hno:
> *


Damn LIL Rookie, that was a tripple post! :roflmao:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:24 PM~10101389
> *All I have to say is ur lucky ur my Sister so I have to be nice.............................
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:25 PM~10101406
> *Damn LIL Rookie, that was a tripple post! :roflmao:
> *


 SORRY, I GOT A LITTLE TO EXITED :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10098549
> *Damn now ROy's showing Kev's ride. I guess it's no secret any more. :cheesy:
> *


damn you ROy, why you let my secret out of the bag
:buttkick:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING 719*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good C.S.C.!!! Whutz crackin' CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 6 2008, 07:06 AM~10102629
> *GOODMORNING 719
> *


*BUENOS DIAS COLORADO ...........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

PEACE OUT IM HEADED OFF TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD* *Morning Colorado*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING CO :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got off of work whats up Colorado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 09:39 AM~10103123
> *What up Larry
> *


Not much Roy how about you?? What happened bro didn't trust me with your car


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey chuck you ge my pm from yesterday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 08:41 AM~10103132
> *Not much Roy how about you?? What happened bro didn't trust me with your car
> *


Imma call you fucker ...when's a GOOD time?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 09:49 AM~10103198
> *Imma call you fucker ...when's a GOOD time?
> *


Right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 08:53 AM~10103226
> *Right now
> *


  gimme a few minutes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10103237
> *  gimme a few minutes
> *


  I was just giving you a hard time about the car bro I was just messing :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Cipie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 6 2008, 12:38 PM~10104579
> *whats up Cipie?
> *


what up chris!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2008, 01:12 AM~10102056
> *View My Video
> 818 riders and colorado chapter putting it down
> in the streets of arizona
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 6 2008, 08:46 AM~10103177
> *hey chuck you ge my pm from yesterday?
> *


*YEA FOO WHEN YOU WANNA HOOK UP ...*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 5 2008, 08:34 AM~10093563
> *That's one Firme Cinco, Congrats homie!
> *


thnaks homie will have a lil extra for san bernardino


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

This weekend if its cool with you.... And the OEM order is finally on the way...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Wrinkles you pass your test today...???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Mac


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry
Hey JR here's that detail for the Guard homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 06:54 PM~10107535
> *What up Larry
> Hey JR here's that detail for the Guard homie
> *


Not much was just working on the elco always hitting it man and good looking out on the grill guard info


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry wanted me to post up the pics that he took ....so here goes....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 05:56 PM~10107549
> *Not much was just working on the elco always hitting it man and good looking out on the grill guard info
> *


No problem dog let your Bro know he may have to Fab up shit like the template and use washers for the spacers but evrything else should be there...hopefully this helps
Luckily I still had it on the computer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you fools got started early...eating Menudo Y todo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for thr info Roy. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10107655
> *Thanks for thr info Roy. :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie hope it worked for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm Jerry always in the pictures and with a beer.Its about time he took some with the ladys.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 6 2008, 06:18 PM~10107710
> *Damm Jerry always in the pictures and with a beer.Its about time he took some with the ladys.
> *


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Jerry wouldn't let this Hyna go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 06:06 PM~10107612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ES TODO PRIMO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Marcos...these foolios was livin large que no?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Jerry get a divorce and don't know how to act :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all folks...thanks for the pics Jerry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 07:24 PM~10107754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit right there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wish I woulda made the trip...O'well there's always San Bernadino....or if I still aint outta the hole....Vegas baby :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES members ................meeting March 15 .....place to be determined.....you will recieve a call 1 week prior


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10108040
> *What up Big Marcos...these foolios was livin large que no?
> *


HELL YEAH, GIRLS, CARS WHAT MORE CAN U ASK FOR.NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 08:14 PM~10108811
> *GOOD TIMES members ................meeting March 15 .....place to be determined.....you will recieve a call 1 week prior
> *


and prospects..............meeting is a must,our Kansas Chapter will be in town,also remember not to forget anything,Clothing is in and dues are due :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 6 2008, 08:15 PM~10108825
> *HELL YEAH, GIRLS, CARS  WHAT MORE CAN U ASK FOR.NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on ROy and CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10108857
> *Whats going on ROy and CHUCK
> *


What up Big Paul


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

trying to convince the wife into going to san bernandino show


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

got to talk to you roy...... when can i call you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:22 PM~10108878
> *trying to convince the wife into going to san bernandino show
> *


I know huh,Jerry couldn't stop talking about AZ today :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10108887
> *got to talk to you roy...... when can i call you
> *


Now


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10108893
> *I know huh,Jerry couldn't stop talking about AZ today :biggrin:
> *


I want to be just like Jerry :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:24 PM~10108906
> *I want to be just like Jerry  :biggrin:
> *


That fools a celebrity now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Roy Im calling you........you answer now


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:22 PM~10108878
> *trying to convince the wife into going to san bernandino show
> *


*LET ME KNOW FOO......ILL BE THERE WITH THE TRE HOMIE....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2008, 08:24 PM~10108906
> *I want to be just like Jerry  :biggrin:
> *


*TELL HIM ROOM (208)............* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10108938
> *TELL HIM ROOM (208)............ :biggrin:
> *


  
Is that Don Johnson's room?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alright fellas time to watch Living the Low Life...be back later :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 08:31 PM~10108984
> *
> Is that Don Johnson's room?
> *


*THATS RIGHT................* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice Pics! :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10082767
> *COLORADO'S ORIGINAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOw #8 AT THE GRAND PALADIUM............    1300 w. 62nd AVE DENVER CO 80211....  SUNDAY MAY 4 2008  10 am to 5pm...  MOVE-IN 6AM to 10AM SUNDAY........  SPONSORED BY JUST CASUAL CAR CLUB...  AND  2 DEZIRE STREET [email protected] MAGAZINE.....  THE BATTLE FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS#2....    ENTRY FEE: $20 cars,bikes$10,models$5..        MC'D BY HU$ ENTERTAINMENT...  AT 7:00PM IN SIDE THE PALADIUM  ORIGINAL BIG DADDY RECORDS WILL BE HOSTING A CONCERT FEATURING COLORADO'S BEST ARTIST'S & NATIONAL ACTS........          SPONSORSHIP OPPORTUNITIES AND BOOTH SPACE AVAILABLE: Contact us at 720-495-8488,  [email protected],  [email protected],  www.myspace.com/originalbigdaddyrecords.........  PRE-REGISTER NOW........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

My homeboy's looking for a new ride, so he's putting his old one up. Nice cruiser, price is negotiable

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/598171575.html


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

check back homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 07:23 PM~10108264
> *Fuckin Jerry get a divorce and don't know how to act :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS A SOLID HOMIE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10110729
> *check back homie
> *


I DID :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 07:05 PM~10108074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GUY GOT GAME OR WHAT
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!! Nice Pics Good Times!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy? whats good Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 7 2008, 07:12 AM~10111376
> *what up Roy? whats good Fes?
> *


What up Chris & Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 7 2008, 08:12 AM~10111376
> *what up Roy? whats good Fes?
> *


Whutz Good?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 AM~10111384
> *What up Chris & Fes
> *


Boutz to go to work!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2008, 01:43 AM~10110864
> *THIS GUY GOT GAME OR WHAT
> :thumbsup:
> *


thats the big mac attack right there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 07:24 AM~10111418
> *thats the big mac attack right there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 6 2008, 08:16 PM~10108837
> *and prospects..............meeting is a must,our Kansas Chapter will be in town,also remember not to forget anything,Clothing is in and dues are due :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2008, 12:43 AM~10110864
> *THIS GUY GOT GAME OR WHAT
> :thumbsup:
> *


*MORE GAME THEN PARKER BROTHERS.............* :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 7 2008, 08:18 AM~10111671
> *MORE GAME THEN PARKER BROTHERS............. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Phillipa & Chuckster


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning IZ


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO..... MILKWEED CHECKIN IN.

I FINALLY GOT TWO TRACKIN NUMBERS PARTS FINALLY ON THE WAY HOPEFULLY I WILL BE DRIVIN MY RIDE TO THE MEETIN.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10111770
> *What up Phillipa & Chuckster
> *


 WHATS UP BIG ROY I WAS LOOKING AT THAT SHOW IS EVERYONE GOING TO THAT ONE? WHY DO THEY CHARGE A MODEL FEE IS THAT FOR ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 08:42 AM~10111848
> *WHAT UP COLORADO..... MILKWEED CHECKIN IN.
> 
> I FINALLY GOT TWO TRACKIN NUMBERS PARTS FINALLY ON THE WAY HOPEFULLY I WILL BE DRIVIN MY RIDE TO THE MEETIN.....
> *


That's *GOOD* to hear Nick


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

AND ROY I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL SATURDAY I WILL TRY TO STOP BY SUNDAY TO GET MY SHIRT PAY MY DUES AND IF YOU CAN FIND THE OTHER SCREW TO MY GRILL...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:46 AM~10111873
> *That's GOOD to hear Nick
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA IM STARTED TO GET EXCITED STILL WAITIN ON TWO MORE TRACKIN NUMBERS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2008, 08:46 AM~10111870
> *WHATS UP BIG ROY I WAS LOOKING AT THAT SHOW IS EVERYONE GOING TO THAT ONE? WHY DO THEY CHARGE A MODEL FEE IS THAT FOR ?
> *


I think it's the Models that you make homie,we haven't decided yet on which show we are going to .It's gonna be voted on at our meeting.How you been homie,how's the lil ones and your wife dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 08:47 AM~10111882
> *AND ROY I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL SATURDAY I WILL TRY TO STOP BY SUNDAY TO GET MY SHIRT PAY MY DUES AND IF YOU CAN FIND THE OTHER SCREW TO MY GRILL...
> *


Sounds GOOD dog,remember I still have some of your money also,just let me know homie...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:51 AM~10111909
> *Sounds GOOD dog,remember I still have some of your money also,just let me know homie...
> *


ALRITE I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 08:55 AM~10111942
> *ALRITE I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:50 AM~10111899
> *I think it's the Models that you make homie,we haven't decided yet on which show we are going to .It's gonna be voted on at our meeting.How you been homie,how's the lil ones and your wife dog?
> *


OKAY THAT MAKES SINCE :biggrin: I WAS CONFUSED, EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH US BIG DADDY, JUST WORKING ON MY RIDE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE I HOPE I CAN MAKE THE DENVER SHOW, I DONE CHANGED ALOT OF THINGS AND I THINK THEY CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD. I WISH I WAS BACK THERE SOMETIME TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS COMING TOGETHER IS A WONDERFUL THING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2008, 08:58 AM~10111968
> *OKAY THAT MAKES SINCE :biggrin: I WAS CONFUSED, EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH US BIG DADDY, JUST WORKING ON MY RIDE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE I HOPE I CAN MAKE THE DENVER SHOW, I DONE CHANGED ALOT OF THINGS AND I THINK THEY CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD. I WISH I WAS BACK THERE SOMETIME TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS COMING TOGETHER IS A WONDERFUL THING
> *


It really is cool to see the collaboration of clubs and the Lifestyle expanding here,we wish you was here to dog.
GOOD to hear you and yours are doing GOOD homie,It'll be cool to see you in Denver :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 09:01 AM~10111990
> *It really is cool to see the collaboration of clubs and the Lifestyle expanding here,we wish you was here to dog.
> GOOD to hear you and yours are doing GOOD homie,It'll be cool to see you in Denver :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER BE THERE THEY GOT YOU A SPOT INSIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10112031
> *YOU BETTER BE THERE THEY GOT YOU A SPOT INSIDE
> *


I'll be there,I dunno bout the inside spot though


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO :wave: HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE NICE PIC'S THAT SEAN AND CHUCKIE POSTED IT LOOKS LIKE ALL OF YA'LL HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GET TO WORK WRINKLES.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT THA FUCK NICK WHAT YOU DOING DOGG


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

JUST CHILLIN.... SSSSHHHHHHH DON'T TELL ANY ONE I'M NOT AT ACAP.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:13 AM~10112530
> *GET TO WORK WRINKLES.
> *


GOT THA DAY OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da fuck Ranger wrinkles


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HUH! 1SG RICE SAID HE WANTED TO SEE YOU THIS MORNIN. LOL


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

HUH! 1SG RICE SAID HE WANTED TO SEE YOU THIS MORNIN. LOL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10112544
> *What da fuck Ranger wrinkles
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:17 AM~10112555
> *HUH! 1SG RICE SAID HE WANTED TO SEE YOU THIS MORNIN.    LOL
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10112544
> *What da fuck Ranger wrinkles
> *


NO WORK TODAY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bout to head out the door gotta sign my son up for football and do some shopping...I can bring those sweaters to you Leiutenant Wrinkles if you want


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10112541
> *JUST CHILLIN.... SSSSHHHHHHH DON'T TELL ANY ONE I'M NOT AT ACAP.
> *


FUCK YOU I'AM RATTING YOU OUT BEESH! :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

ROY YOU AT WORK???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:19 AM~10112565
> *Bout to head out the door gotta sign my son up for football and do some shopping...I can bring those sweaters to you Leiutenant Wrinkles if you want
> *


IF YOU WANT COME ON BUY I WON'T BE HERE AT 1:00 GOT TO PICK UP MY DAUGHTER FROM SKOOL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP 300MAG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Wrinkles aint this the pic you wanted me to show Nick?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:20 AM~10112574
> *ROY YOU AT WORK???
> *


Nah I'm home right now


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:23 AM~10112597
> *Hey Wrinkles aint this the pic you wanted me to show Nick?
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LIKE USAUL BEARS GETTING FUCK IN THA ASS!!!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:23 AM~10112597
> *Hey Wrinkles aint this the pic you wanted me to show Nick?
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW YOUS DONT WANT TO START..... :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:30 AM~10112647
> *I KNOW YOUS DONT WANT TO START.....  :biggrin:
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! DON'T GET BUT HURT :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL. I AM NOT THIS SEASON MY TEAM WILL SHOW YOUS WO'S THE BEST. LOL..... REX GROSSMAN PRO BOWL. ..LOL


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

I AM JUST WONDERIN WHY ROY HAS THAT SAVED ON HIS COMPUTER.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:36 AM~10112702
> *LOL. I AM NOT THIS SEASON MY TEAM WILL SHOW YOUS WO'S THE BEST. LOL..... REX GROSSMAN PRO BOWL. ..LOL
> *


YEA REX GROSSMAN  PIECE OF SHIT GOT TO GET RID OF HIM THEN YOU PROBALY BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 7 2008, 10:39 AM~10112730
> *YEA REX GROSSMAN  PIECE OF SHIT GOT TO GET RID OF HIM THEN YOU PROBALY BE GOOD :biggrin:
> *


WE JUST GAVE HIM A ONE YEAR CONTRACT I THINK. :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 10:40 AM~10112738
> *WE JUST GAVE HIM A ONE YEAR CONTRACT I THINK. :uh:
> *


WHAT A WASTE OF GOOD MONEY!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD WRINKLES?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT COLORADO.....


----------



## LowLowDoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Just wanted to come in and say whats up Colorado Riders! I think I found the car! We'll see what happens next! Hope everyone had a good week!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND COLORADO........GOODTIMES *


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lookin good chuck


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

hey roy post a pic of tha white sweater so my wife can see it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 7 2008, 06:12 PM~10116124
> *hey roy post a pic of tha white sweater so my wife can see it
> *


Just sold to Kiko dog sorry  ....but I can get you another one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10115308
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> lookin good chuck
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE..SHE GETTING A MAKE OVER FOR SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just putting in a little work on the elco possible to take to the going away party for Chuckieboy see what happens I know the car will be put back together by tomorrow just see if I end up going or not. Sorry about the mess but got do the dirty work :biggrin: MOSTHATED always putting in work


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10116771
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT up homie are there any shows come'n up down south?????


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 08:46 PM~10116757
> *Just putting in a little work on the elco possible to take to the going away party for Chuckieboy see what happens I know the car will be put back together by tomorrow just see if I end up going or not. Sorry about the mess but got do the dirty work :biggrin: MOSTHATED always putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS HAPPENIN ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10116757
> *Just putting in a little work on the elco possible to take to the going away party for Chuckieboy see what happens I know the car will be put back together by tomorrow just see if I end up going or not. Sorry about the mess but got do the dirty work :biggrin: MOSTHATED always putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


*Nothing but Respeto homie*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 08:20 PM~10116978
> *WHATS HAPPENIN ROY?
> *


What up Mac


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

CHILLIN RIGHT NOW PROLLY GOIN TO HIT UP COWBOYS ITS GRAND OPENING DOWNTOWN ACROSS FROM RUM BAY. $5 TO GET IN $5 ALL YOU CAN DRINK TIL MIDNITE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 08:46 PM~10116757
> *Just putting in a little work on the elco possible to take to the going away party for Chuckieboy see what happens I know the car will be put back together by tomorrow just see if I end up going or not. Sorry about the mess but got do the dirty work :biggrin: MOSTHATED always putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hey Larry just wondering, Is your frame fully wrapped?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Fe?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HERES SOME BETTER PICS OF THE INTERIOR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice guts....is that vinyl or leather...kinda looks like leather the way it's sewn :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

can't wait to see the Heart of my ride look like this again


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10116757
> *Just putting in a little work on the elco possible to take to the going away party for Chuckieboy see what happens I know the car will be put back together by tomorrow just see if I end up going or not. Sorry about the mess but got do the dirty work :biggrin: MOSTHATED always putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


*FIRME LARRY LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING YOU VATOS BEFORE I BOUNCE HOMIE!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS BEEN GOOD COLORADO ...BIG UPS TO MY GOODTIMERS OUT HERE PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN ITS BEEN REALLY FUN SO FAR.....CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS COMMING NEXT!!!!!* :biggrin: GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Future is coming next.....the future is here doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I Love Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the props ROY and CHUCKIEBOY and to FES my ride doesn't have any reinforcements it's that eyecandy lowrider you know what I mean   but it's functionaly and a good driver :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 PM~10117443
> *Future is coming next.....the future is here doggie
> *


 :thumbsup: *ES TODO...........*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy chuck y larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 09:23 PM~10117460
> *Thanks for the props ROY and CHUCKIEBOY and to FES my ride doesn't have any reinforcements it's that eyecandy lowrider you know what I mean    but it's functionaly and a good driver :0  :0
> *


You don't need props homie,you and your crew build quality shit dog,I only hope to have a quality Jente like you and your crew in our club,,,,,,,,,,,,Big Ups to Most Hated ......baddest Club out there,with the fewest members .....pero the most Corazon


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 7 2008, 10:30 PM~10117518
> *whats up roy chuck y larry
> *



just chillen bRO you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up *RO*y


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 7 2008, 09:27 PM~10117493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what'
up when r u leaving


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 7 2008, 10:27 PM~10117493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know you had fun in the Bars here!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up Chuckieboy?I think I can talk for MOSTHATED.We will be there for the going away party.MOSTHATED showing love.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 PM~10117443
> *Future is coming next.....the future is here doggie
> *


I AM THE FUTURE THE NEW GIGANTIC CORAZON OF GOODTIMES AND THE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE...... I AM UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 7 2008, 10:45 PM~10118088
> *what'
> up when r u leaving
> *


*IN 2 WEEKS HOMIE...WHATS UP YOU GUYS COMMING THREW.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 8 2008, 02:03 AM~10119128
> *whats up Chuckieboy?I think I can talk for MOSTHATED.We will be there for the going away party.MOSTHATED showing love.
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE...WOULD MEAN ALOT TO SEE YOU VATOS ONE LAST TIME IN COLORADO.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 8 2008, 03:05 AM~10119276
> *I AM THE FUTURE THE NEW GIGANTIC CORAZON OF GOODTIMES AND THE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE...... I AM UNSTOPPABLE
> *


*MILKWEED YOU GONNA DO BIG THANGS HOMIE....KEEP PUSHING DOG!!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING 719</span>!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL I GUESS ITS NO SECRET I GOTTA ANOTHER CADDY! SO HERES A SNEAK PEEK!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rich,nice guts btw


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 8 2008, 08:13 AM~10119741
> *WELL I GUESS ITS NO SECRET I GOTTA ANOTHER CADDY! SO HERES A SNEAK PEEK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:32 PM~10117526
> *You don't need props homie,you and your crew build quality shit dog,I only hope to have a quality Jente like you and your crew in our club,,,,,,,,,,,,Big Ups to Most Hated ......baddest Club out there,with the fewest members .....pero the most Corazon
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:23 PM~10117460
> *Thanks for the props ROY and CHUCKIEBOY and to FES my ride doesn't have any reinforcements it's that eyecandy lowrider you know what I mean    but it's functionaly and a good driver :0  :0
> *


I know what you mean!!!  I was just wondering because you did a frame off... The ride is off the hook though, you already know that!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you ready for Spring Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And whatz up to the rest of the CO!!! We gonna take Da Springs to a whole new level this year!!! You better believe it... :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *fesboogie*
What up Fes & Anonymous user.How you been anonymous haven't seen you since Random pic post the other day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:17 PM~10121077
> *And whatz up to the rest of the CO!!! We gonna take Da Springs to a whole new level this year!!! You better believe it...  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:18 PM~10121080
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, fesboogie
> What up Fes & Anonymous user.How you been anonymous haven't seen you since Random pic post the other day
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 PM~10121092
> *Whutz Good!!!
> *


getting anxious homie,counting the days til I roll the Deuce,what's GOOD down your lado homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 12:21 PM~10121097
> *getting anxious homie,counting the days til I roll the Deuce,what's GOOD down you lado homie?
> *


your*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:19 PM~10121090
> *:yes:
> *


Datz what im talking about!!! I know GT is doin' big things, and believe me, me and my peeps will be ready for the end of June and the rest of the summer!!! :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10121109
> *Datz what im talking about!!! I know GT is doin' big things, and believe me, me and my peeps will be ready for the end of June and the rest of the summer!!!  :yes:
> *


You got some *GOOD* eggs homie,I know you guys will be coming out righteously


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:21 PM~10121097
> *getting anxious homie,counting the days til I roll the Deuce,what's GOOD down your lado homie?
> *


We working out the kinks!!! we got the amount of cars we need and we're about to make the trip to get our chrome at the end of this month or the beginning of april :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:26 PM~10121127
> *We working out the kinks!!! we got the amount of cars we need and we're about to make the trip to get our chrome at the end of this month or the beginning of april :biggrin:
> *


Like that huh?
Big ups Fes if there's anything we can do,we're here for you dog.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:27 PM~10121132
> *Like that huh?
> Big ups Fes if there's anything we can do,we're here for you dog.
> *


Oh I know!!! I just wanna see everyone's face when we all show up at the Grocery Warehouse parking lot this summer :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:30 PM~10121152
> *Oh I know!!! I just wanna see everyone's face when we all show up at the Grocery Warehouse parking lot this summer  :0
> *


I know huh those Hot Rodders are gonna be like :wow: 
Especially once they get a taste of these chrome engines and undercarriages on these Lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*page 818 dedicated to the 818 Riders outta the San Fernando Valle*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:33 PM~10121169
> *I know huh those Hot Rodders are gonna be like :wow:
> Especially once they get a taste of these chrome engines and undercarriages on these Lowrider :biggrin:
> *


Yea they don't expect that from us... So are you gonna do a show this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Imma even hit up that GOOD TIMES show in Old Colorado City :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:34 PM~10121180
> *Yea they don't expect that from us... So are you gonna do a show this year?
> *


Yeah nothing as big as planned but yeah :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:36 PM~10121195
> *Yeah nothing as big as planned but yeah :biggrin:
> *


Yea thatz cool!!! I know you can get a gang of people there anywayz...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:39 PM~10121211
> *Yea thatz cool!!! I know you can get a gang of people there anywayz...
> *


Hopefully so,I'm hoping in August after the Denver show and before the Rollerz show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10121219
> *Hopefully so,I'm hoping in August after the Denver show and before the Rollerz show
> *


That will definitely work for me!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 12:48 PM~10121264
> *That will definitely work for me!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it seems to be pretty open and most peoples rides will be complete by then.Hopefully I'll be outta the hole where I can mix up my ride a lil too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:52 PM~10121291
> *Yeah it seems to be pretty open and most peoples rides will be complete by then.Hopefully I'll be outta the hole where I can mix up my ride a lil too
> *


Your ride is tight!!! You might as well wait till next year to change it up!!! Take your time with it, you know what I mean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 01:13 PM~10121478
> *Your ride is tight!!! You might as well wait till next year to change it up!!! Take your time with it, you know what I mean?
> *


Thanks and yeah I probably have no choice but to wait.I got an itch for that vert though so I guess we'll see what happens..How's the Cutty doing?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 8 2008, 05:39 AM~10119419
> *IN 2 WEEKS HOMIE...WHATS UP YOU GUYS COMMING THREW.....
> *


what going on 
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Uce


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 03:06 PM~10122071
> *What up Uce
> *


what up how it going car looks good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 8 2008, 03:07 PM~10122081
> *what up how it going car looks good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks 
going GOOD homie hopefully getting the ride back on the streets where it belongs soon,anything going on up in Denver?
Any shows coming up?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 03:09 PM~10122089
> *Thanks
> going GOOD homie hopefully getting the ride back on the streets where it belongs soon,anything going on up in Denver?
> Any shows coming up?
> *


don't know, sorry. lots of work. the show in springs on the 3. if still on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, *THUGG PASSION, MOPARLOW68*
*What up Sean & Chris/Matt*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 06:20 PM~10122951
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, MOPARLOW68
> What up Sean & Chris/Matt
> *


*What's good ROy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 06:22 PM~10122962
> *What's good ROy?
> *


getting ready to down a few,what you up to?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Just got through pulling TP out of the garage. I had my inspector Tony over there giving me some tid bits of what it needs to get it ready to show.

I didn't know the list was going to be so big!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10122980
> *Just got through pulling TP out of the garage. I had my inspector Tony over there giving me some tid bits of what it needs to get it ready to show.
> 
> I didn't know the list was going to be so big!
> *


That sucks homie,at least your drivetrain is* GOOD* huh


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 06:27 PM~10122994
> *That sucks homie,at least your drivetrain is GOOD huh
> *


*Yeah, it's just small shit homie. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10123088
> *Yeah, it's just small shit homie.
> *


that's GOOD you gonna be out with it this year?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:25 PM~10122980
> *Just got through pulling TP out of the garage. I had my inspector Tony over there giving me some tid bits of what it needs to get it ready to show.
> 
> I didn't know the list was going to be so big!
> *


Lets see more pics of it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10123195
> *Lets see more pics of it.
> *


I know huh :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 06:45 PM~10123097
> *that's GOOD you gonna be out with it this year?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 07:17 PM~10123322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:41 PM~10123432
> *What's good Kita! :biggrin:
> *


JUST PUTTN ALL THAT SHIT TOGETHER FOR YOU..AND DRINKN A COLD ONE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10123426
> *WHAT UP COLORADO??
> *


*What's good Kita?* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:42 PM~10123436
> *JUST PUTTN ALL THAT SHIT TOGETHER FOR YOU..AND DRINKN A COLD ONE.
> *


*Is it gett'n expensive?* hno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:43 PM~10123444
> *Is it gett'n expensive? hno:
> *


THE DOWN PAYMENT WILL BE THE "EXT"... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony & Ivan
Hey Tony where did you get your plexiglass miror that you put in Tangelo and how much for a sheet if you don't mind me asking


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10123195
> *Lets see more pics of it.
> *


*That car needs a lot of hours in the detail shop, I can tell you that. Once she is cleaned up I'll take some pics of it.

Don't want you guys maken fun of me.* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10123450
> *THE DOWN PAYMENT WILL BE THE "EXT"... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10123452
> *What up Tony & Ivan
> Hey Tony where did you get your plexiglass miror that you put in Tangelo and how much for a sheet if you don't mind me asking
> *



WHAT UP ROY??  
I GOT IT FROM A VENDOR OF MINE. AND I GOT A HOOK UP ON THE ONES U PUT UNDER THE HOOD AND TRUNK.ILL CHK 4 YOU..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up everyone ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10123450
> *THE DOWN PAYMENT WILL BE THE "EXT"... :biggrin:
> *


*Then I have nothing to take TP to the shows with*. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:45 PM~10123458
> *That car needs a lot of hours in the detail shop, I can tell you that. Once she is cleaned up I'll take some pics of it.
> 
> Don't want you guys maken fun of me. :cheesy:
> *


Come on perro we know you got an image to uphold because you're from that big bad ass ROLLERZ fam bam,we're just feenin for a peek.....aint shit like that car hit Colorado inna while


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10123472
> *Then I have nothing to take TP to the shows with. :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS JUST HAVE TO OLD SKOOL IT...PUT A TANK OF GAS AND ROLLLLLL.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10123469
> *WHAT UP ROY??
> I GOT IT FROM A VENDOR OF MINE. AND I GOT A HOOK UP ON THE ONES U PUT UNDER THE HOOD AND TRUNK.ILL CHK 4 YOU..
> *


I'm pretty sure they sell em in 4x8 sheets.I can get em for 150,lemme know if you can get em cheaper ....much appreciated dog :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 07:51 PM~10123487
> *I'm pretty sure they sell em in 4x8 sheets.I can get em for 150,lemme know if you can get em cheaper ....much appreciated dog :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:50 PM~10123478
> *I GUESS JUST HAVE TO OLD SKOOL IT...PUT A TANK OF GAS AND ROLLLLLL.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fessor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? :biggrin: Just got off work!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice avatar ROy!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had to keep it real dog,I'm a humble man can't be braggin bout tha Deuce all the time :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10123499
> *What up Big Fessor
> *


Finally chillin' homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10123524
> *Finally chillin' homie!!!
> *


That's GOOD homie,how's that Metro life


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Not alot just woke up like 30 minutes ago.....What you up too?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 07:50 PM~10123478
> *I GUESS JUST HAVE TO OLD SKOOL IT...PUT A TANK OF GAS AND ROLLLLLL.. :biggrin:
> *


*Can you imagine the tickets I'll get in that thing?* 

*Sir, the reason I stopped you is cause your taillights are not working. Also, your tires need to be replaced. While your at it you might want to fix........................and the list goes on* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey whutz up wit' this LIL picnic we where gonna do? :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHEELS FOR SALE...22" HELOS WITH NITTOS...PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10123538
> *Can you imagine the tickets I'll get in that thing?
> 
> Sir, the reason I stopped you is cause your taillights are not working. Also, your tires need to be replaced. While your at it you might want to fix........................and the list goes on :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10123539
> *Hey whutz up wit' this LIL picnic we where gonna do?  :dunno:
> *


Let's schedeule it,we know it's in P-Town
We gonna do seperate grills and shit?
What park?
Date?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 08:01 PM~10123555
> *Let's schedeule it,we know it's in P-Town
> We gonna do seperate grills and shit?
> What park?
> ...


any suggestions?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 08:01 PM~10123555
> *Let's schedeule it,we know it's in P-Town
> We gonna do seperate grills and shit?
> What park?
> ...


*City park on May 25th?* :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We can chip in for everything or maybe we can have seperate grills and tents set up :dunno:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 08:04 PM~10123577
> *any suggestions?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 09:04 PM~10123577
> *any suggestions?
> *


I don't know anything about Pueblo!!! but how about that park that you were talking about?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 08:06 PM~10123595
> *City park on May 25th? :dunno:
> *


sounds* GOOD*,that park is bad ass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 09:06 PM~10123595
> *City park on May 25th? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's make that park look like a car show hit it :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 8 2008, 09:08 PM~10123615
> *Whats going on Colorado
> *


Whutz Up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up guys just seeing whats going down well I guess I'm off to bed I gotta work graveyard shift tonight :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10123625
> *whats up guys just seeing whats going down well I guess I'm off to bed I gotta work graveyard shift tonight :angry:
> *


  *GOOD* night homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10123625
> *whats up guys just seeing whats going down well I guess I'm off to bed I gotta work graveyard shift tonight :angry:
> *


Good Night Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 8 2008, 09:11 PM~10123628
> *  GOOD night homie
> *


at least I can take shit and work on them I replumped my pumps at work before and all kinds of shit :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We will definately need a few grills going at the same time. We can all bring our own food, and just have one big potluck barbecue.* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 08:07 PM~10123600
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*When is the 47 gonna be done?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 08:13 PM~10123640
> *We will definately need a few grills going at the same time. We can all bring our own food, and just have one big potluck barbecue. :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan,gotta mark that down on the calendar
:biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 08:15 PM~10123648
> *When is the 47 gonna be done?
> *


WE ARE SHOOTN FOR CINCO..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10123538
> *Can you imagine the tickets I'll get in that thing?
> 
> Sir, the reason I stopped you is cause your taillights are not working. Also, your tires need to be replaced. While your at it you might want to fix........................and the list goes on :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE LIST IS GETTN BIGGER... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 8 2008, 08:22 PM~10123674
> *THE LIST IS GETTN BIGGER... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut kind of things do you have to fix on it Sean?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up eveyone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10123796
> *Whut kind of things do you have to fix on it Sean?
> *


*Small stuff like missing bolts and screws, and the freeze plug. The trey just needs to be tightened up.*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 8 2008, 10:25 PM~10124342
> *whats up Colorado :wave:
> *


Nice avatar!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 10:38 PM~10124416
> *Nice avatar!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn I haven't been out the basement for a while it took me like 3 hours to catch up with everything


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 11:20 PM~10124315
> *Small stuff like missing bolts and screws, and the freeze plug. The trey just needs to be tightened up.
> *


I'm sure there is alot of rides out there like that. The original owner put so much into it that it's tiring and you get tired of putting so much in I'm sure you understand. The small things it needed to him was like fuck that I'm tired of working on this car but to another it's like oh thats just small stuff so in the end it's not too bad good luck Sean I know it will come out nice with all the cash you have :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

how much you guys pay for your plates?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 12:47 AM~10125028
> *I'm sure there is alot of rides out there like that. The original owner put so much into it that it's tiring and you get tired of putting so much in I'm sure you understand. The small things it needed to him was like fuck that I'm tired of working on this car but to another it's like oh thats just small stuff so in the end it's not too bad good luck Sean I know it will come out nice with all the cash you have :cheesy:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 01:48 AM~10125029
> *how much you guys pay for your plates?
> *


like personalized? It's not too much You seen chris's mine say NOH8TERS and Jr's says MSTH8TED my idea of course on Jr's plate :cheesy: fucker :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 12:50 AM~10125038
> *like personalized? It's not too much You seen chris's mine say NOH8TERS and Jr's says MSTH8TED my idea of course on Jr's plate :cheesy: fucker :angry:
> *


yeah,how much 4 those?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 01:52 AM~10125048
> *yeah,how much 4 those?
> *


I'm not sure maybe like 100 bux or so and instead of 20 something dollar renuals it's like 50 instead so not too bad what are you gonna put PROPRDOS or GOODTMES ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was thinking proper2 for this ride but I already got the collector plates and they are GOOD for 5 years


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rueben in our club on his regal say TOPTHIS :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I already seen gudtmes here and the fool had all kinds of Califas stckers on his truck...like USC RAIDERS KINGS and LAKERS
tripped me out .He musta been in the Army


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 01:56 AM~10125066
> *I was thinking proper2 for this ride but I already got the collector plates and they are GOOD for 5 years
> *


I wanted collector plates on the 59 but when I went to pay for them I had to pay the taxes and the taxes and plates cost me 825 or so dollars   and then another 150 on top of that I said no thanx I'll wait until next year even the lady at the counter was like you should wait because this is alot of cash just think what I could have done with that money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I put I only paid like 200 for the Impala ,maybe that's the difference because I got 5 years for like 150


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 01:01 AM~10125089
> *I wanted collector plates on the 59 but when I went to pay for them I had to pay the taxes and the taxes and plates cost me 825 or so dollars     and then another 150 on top of that I said no thanx I'll wait until next year even the lady at the counter was like you should wait because this is alot of cash just think what I could have done with that money
> *


in 2000 my plates said sydwayz i thought i was cool  :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 02:03 AM~10125098
> *in 2000 my plates said sydwayz i thought i was cool    :cheesy:
> *


you are cool bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 01:05 AM~10125107
> *you are cool bro :biggrin:
> *


*X2 *:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2007, 11:39 AM~7062600
> *normally the winters are real mild but this year is brutal I got snow up to my knees on my roof.
> *


I just had to repost this MOSTHATED CC been on the Colorado topic since day one I was the 6th poster :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 01:08 AM~10125121
> *I just had to repost this MOSTHATED CC been on the Colorado topic since day one I was the 6th poster :cheesy:
> *


Damn was I up there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 01:13 AM~10125150
> *Damn was I up there?
> *


O'ya I waited to be # *13*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 02:15 AM~10125161
> *O'ya I waited to be # 13
> *


and Phillipa was also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we kept this fucker alive though Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 02:16 AM~10125166
> *we kept this fucker alive though Larry :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah Whats up JR??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not just getting ready for bed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 9 2008, 01:22 AM~10125201
> *Not just getting ready for bed.
> *


I hear ya....gotta live the weekend out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 02:23 AM~10125209
> *I hear ya....gotta live the weekend out
> *


Well talk to you later GOODTIMER.............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wake up fellas it's longer days now we can work on the lowriders longer but fuck it when your putting in work in the garage it knows no days :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 8 2008, 11:20 PM~10124315
> *Small stuff like missing bolts and screws, and the freeze plug. The trey just needs to be tightened up.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 08:30 AM~10125754
> *Whutz Good CO?
> *


Looks like it might be a nice day today. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP GLEN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 12:47 AM~10125028
> *I'm sure there is alot of rides out there like that. The original owner put so much into it that it's tiring and you get tired of putting so much in I'm sure you understand. The small things it needed to him was like fuck that I'm tired of working on this car but to another it's like oh thats just small stuff so in the end it's not too bad good luck Sean I know it will come out nice with all the cash you have :cheesy:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 12:48 AM~10125029
> *how much you guys pay for your plates?
> *


*The custom plates cost $60.00 for the original application, and they are an additional $50.00 per year above what your normal renewal costs are. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *greenmerc77*

*What's good Paul?*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:18 AM~10126355
> *THUGG PASSION, greenmerc77
> 
> What's good Paul?
> *


whats going on, can't wait to see the ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 9 2008, 11:04 AM~10126304
> *Looks like it might be a nice day today.  :biggrin:
> *


High 60s starting monday hell yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10128256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD Jose,can't wait to see the chrome and Kandy on that fucker


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10128256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS GONNA BE ONE SICK ASS 65.....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE..*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

just a few for now


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 05:05 PM~10128276
> *Looking GOOD Jose,can't wait to see the chrome and Kandy on that fucker
> *


me too bro :biggrin: thanks


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 9 2008, 05:12 PM~10128325
> *THATS GONNA BE ONE SICK ASS 65.....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE..
> *


thanks chuck


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:16 PM~10128348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE.....*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

just a taste of whats to come


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice ride ..........


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 9 2008, 05:25 PM~10128399
> *Nice ride ..........
> *


thanks bro she needs some work but in time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the elco back together just need a few more touch ups here is a pic of the rear powerball setup


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10128472
> *I got the elco back together just need a few more touch ups here is a pic of the rear powerball setup
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin tough bro! Lookin real good ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Larry,
Anybody Pre-register for Denver yet?
Mine goes out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10128485
> *Looking GOOD Larry,
> Anybody Pre-register for Denver yet?
> Mine goes out tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


I probably won't show still haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10126321
> *WHAT UP GLEN
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10128256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A FIRME 65 JOSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good K~Dawg?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10130114
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good K~Dawg?
> *


wassup sean
so are we all looking at doing the package deal on SB?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It depends on if the hotel everyone is staying at is included with that package. I still have not received an answer on the location of the hotel. :angry: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:00 PM~10130239
> *It depends on if the hotel everyone is staying at is included with that package. I still have not received an answer on the location of the hotel. :angry:
> *


ok well just let me know, i am going no matter what
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10130251
> *ok well just let me know, i am going no matter what
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:01 PM~10130255
> *:0
> *


i got to go meet the family


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10130272
> *i got to go meet the family
> *


*That's a whole lot of family *:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:13 PM~10130347
> *That's a whole lot of family  :biggrin:
> *


yep i know thats why i have to start now so by the time vegas comes around i should know everyone
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 09:15 PM~10130363
> *yep i know thats why i have to start now so by the time vegas comes around i should know everyone
> :biggrin:
> *


*I dunno about everyone *:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:19 PM~10130391
> *I dunno about everyone :biggrin:
> *


yeah but the majority of them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 09:21 PM~10130412
> *yeah but the majority of them
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* fesboogie*, ROLLERZONLY 719

*What's good big Fes dawg!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Rollerz?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10130451
> *THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good big Fes dawg!
> *


Just chillen' whutz up wit' you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 09:26 PM~10130455
> *Whutz Good Rollerz?
> *


*Chill'n bRO waiting for the work week to start again.  *
*What's the word over your way Fessor?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*When is that Car Club section going to be filled out under your avi?* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10130475
> *Chill'n bRO waiting for the work week to start again.
> What's the word over your way Fessor?
> *


I've just been busy!!! but things are looken' good!!! Whutz up wit' you and the Rollerz? You guys building an army down here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:29 PM~10130487
> *When is that Car Club section going to be filled out under your avi? :biggrin:
> *


Our goal is by the Denver show but you know how shit goes, If I only had to depend on myself I know I could do it, but im at the mercy of other people too, you know what I mean?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 10:26 PM~10130455
> *Whutz Good Rollerz?
> *


wassup fes


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup rich


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 10:34 PM~10130549
> *wassup fes
> *


Whut Up Kev!!! Sean must be working you like a dogg, I never see you on here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 9 2008, 10:35 PM~10130563
> *wassup rich
> *


WHATS UP KEV HOW R THINGS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 09:30 PM~10130494
> *I've just been busy!!! but things are looken' good!!! Whutz up wit' you and the Rollerz? You guys building an army down here!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*We just had a meeting today, and I have to admit it was the biggest meeting I've had in like 4 years. We had 4 new potential members, all from the Springs!* :biggrin: 

*Oh and talken about an army, you should visit the New Mexico topic, I think half of Uce down there is joining ROLLERZ! *:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 09:37 PM~10130577
> *Whut Up Kev!!! Sean must be working you like a dogg, I never see you on here!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah right, that ****** ROlls around town with me half the time!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10130526
> *Our goal is by the Denver show but you know how shit goes, If I only had to depend on myself I know I could do it, but im at the mercy of other people too, you know what I mean?
> *


*Do ur thing homie, I can't wait to see you guyz bust out!* :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10129500
> *THATS A FIRME 65 JOSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks marcos


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up sean,rich y mosthated


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 11:00 PM~10130767
> *whats up sean,rich y mosthated
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW THINGS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everybody!!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 11:00 PM~10130767
> *whats up sean,rich y mosthated
> *


WHATS UP JOSE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP JOSE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:00 PM~10130767
> *whats up sean,rich y mosthated
> *


*What's cracken GOODTIMER!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Everybody!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 11:00 PM~10130767
> *whats up sean,rich y mosthated
> *


Not much bro just checking out some layitlow before I go to work. The 65 looks real good man good luck with it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:53 PM~10130701
> *Yeah right, that ****** ROlls around town with me half the time!
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! Livin' da good life!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP JOSE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

piece of shit server :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:53 PM~10130701
> *Yeah right, that ****** ROlls around town with me half the time!
> *


double post


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:09 PM~10130895
> *piece of shit server :angry:
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 11:11 PM~10130919
> *x2 :angry:
> *


X3


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10130712
> *Do ur thing homie, I can't wait to see you guyz bust out! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 11:07 PM~10130856
> *What up Everybody!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Up Izzy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 10:13 PM~10130934
> *Whutz Up Izzy?
> *


Not much Homie!!! Tryin to post shit on here but the shit keeps fuckin up on me!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Wuz new with you Homie????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 09:54 PM~10130712
> *Do ur thing homie, I can't wait to see you guyz bust out! :thumbsup:
> *



Me too Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 11:14 PM~10130944
> *Not much Homie!!! Tryin to post shit on here but the shit keeps fuckin up on me!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Wuz new with you Homie????
> *


Shit just chillen right now!!! and yea this server is garbage...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 11:15 PM~10130958
> *Me too Homie!!!
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10130798
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW THINGS
> *


good bro just ready for the summer you


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going on Sean!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How's the Homie from the Big RO Doin????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 11:17 PM~10130990
> *good bro just ready for the summer you
> *


WAITING FOR MY SETUP TO SHOW UP SO HOPE FULLY START SNAPPING NECKS ON THE STREET GETING CLOSE DROPED THE CASH ON FRIDAY SO SOON


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS GOOD IZZY


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 10:18 PM~10130996
> *Wuz going on Sean!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> How's the Homie from the Big RO Doin????
> *


*Doing good homie, just waiten to bust out like the rest of you guyz!*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:07 PM~10130855
> *What's cracken GOODTIMER!
> *


same old shit bro just getting the 65 ready


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:21 PM~10131022
> *WHATS GOOD IZZY
> *



Not much Homie!!! Just sittin here fuckin around!!! Don't have to work tomorrow so here I am. Wuz good with you Bro??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 11:22 PM~10131038
> *Not much Homie!!! Just sittin here fuckin around!!! Don't have to work tomorrow so here I am. Wuz good with you Bro??
> *


JUST GETTING CAUGHT UP ON LIL AND GETTING READY TO GO MI MI CAUSE I DO HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:21 PM~10131034
> *WHATS UP SEAN
> *


*Nada, where u been Richie from the mighty TKK.*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10131036
> *Doing good homie, just waiten to bust out like the rest of you guyz!
> *



Shit Homie, I can't wait to see what you got in store for the summer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Rollerz is known for quality Cars bRO!!! I just hope I can TRY and keep up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10131037
> *same old shit bro just getting the 65 ready
> *


*Your Cinco looks good homie! :thumbsup: *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 11:23 PM~10131055
> *Nada, where u been Richie from the mighty TKK.
> *


SHIT HOMIE WORKING AND JUST DROPED MY TAXES ON MY RIDE SO WAITING FOR PARTS NOW TO SHOW UP BUT MOSTLY WORKING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 10:24 PM~10131068
> *Shit Homie, I can't wait to see what you got in store for the summer!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Rollerz is known for quality Cars bRO!!! I just hope I can TRY and keep up!!! :biggrin:
> *


*It looks like everyone is busting out quality rides, big ups to Colorado!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10131054
> *JUST GETTING CAUGHT UP ON LIL AND GETTING READY TO GO MI MI CAUSE I DO HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW
> *



Same here bro. I wish I had more time to post on here but seems like I always got shit going on!!! I spend more time on here though at work than actually working. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:07 PM~10130863
> *Not much bro just checking out some layitlow before I go to work. The 65 looks real good man good luck with it
> *


thanks larry i just hope it's as clean as the blvd bully


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10131075
> *SHIT HOMIE WORKING AND JUST DROPED MY TAXES ON MY RIDE SO WAITING FOR PARTS NOW TO SHOW UP BUT MOSTLY WORKING
> *


*That's good homie, can't wait to see the "new" MC.*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:19 PM~10131004
> *WAITING FOR MY SETUP TO SHOW UP SO HOPE FULLY START SNAPPING NECKS ON THE STREET GETING CLOSE DROPED THE CASH ON FRIDAY SO SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:26 PM~10131087
> *It looks like everyone is busting out quality rides, big ups to Colorado!
> *


Most definitely!!!!!

Can't wait for the season bRO!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 11:27 PM~10131095
> *That's good homie, can't wait to see the "new" MC.
> *


ITS COMING BUT NO PAINT THIS YEAR SAVING THAT CASH FOR THE 65 SO IT WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 10:24 PM~10131069
> *Your Cinco looks good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10131104
> *ITS COMING BUT NO PAINT THIS YEAR SAVING THAT CASH FOR THE 65 SO IT WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


*Must be nice to bust out 2 rides.* :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10131100
> *Most definitely!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for the season bRO!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 11:29 PM~10131117
> *Must be nice to bust out 2 rides. :cheesy:
> *


DONT GET IT TWISTED I GOT TO DO A FRAME OFF ON THE 65 THATS WHY I AM NOT DOING CHROME UNDIES ON THE MONTE AT ALL MY 65 WILL BE MY PRIDE AND JOY WHEN ITS DONE THE MONTE WILL BE THE TOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:31 PM~10131129
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED I GOT TO DO A FRAME OFF ON THE 65 THATS WHY I AM NOT DOING CHROME UNDIES ON THE MONTE AT ALL MY 65 WILL BE MY PRIDE AND JOY WHEN ITS DONE THE MONTE WILL BE THE TOY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Baller!*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:31 PM~10131129
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED I GOT TO DO A FRAME OFF ON THE 65 THATS WHY I AM NOT DOING CHROME UNDIES ON THE MONTE AT ALL MY 65 WILL BE MY PRIDE AND JOY WHEN ITS DONE THE MONTE WILL BE THE TOY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 9 2008, 11:32 PM~10131139
> *Baller!
> *


WHAT EVER


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WELL LATERS EVERY BODY GOTS TO WORK AND MAKE THAT MONEY


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 9 2008, 10:39 PM~10131177
> *WELL LATERS EVERY BODY GOTS TO WORK AND MAKE THAT MONEY
> *


see you later bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im boutz to lay it down too!!! I'll holla at you guyz tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

I hope all the Colorado Car Clubs and solo riders will come out and make this a huge event!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10131228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You know them Famous ROLLERZ will be there!  *


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

nice ride luna.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, I’m trying to get it ready to bring it up to the springs after the deployment.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

what unit you with. 2id???


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

68th CSSB


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 10 2008, 03:38 AM~10131982
> *68th CSSB
> *


oh. you out there right now. we just got back in dec. i am in 2 ID. gettin out in one month though. I was in Rustimiyah. in Baghdad.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

Orale your staying in the springs?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 10 2008, 03:42 AM~10131987
> *Orale your staying in the springs?
> *


Nah homie goin back to chicago but Colorado has alot of clubs and riders. if you didnt know already.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you think will it make it into GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 10 2008, 04:18 AM~10132006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it has Good Times potential homie


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 05:11 AM~10132067
> *I think it has Good Times potential homie
> *


Well thats the President of GOODTIMES COLORADO. BIG ROY.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 06:11 AM~10132067
> *I think it has Good Times potential homie
> *


Look at that Roy, you don't even have to ask them no more!!! They just gravitate your way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

so when you get back LUNA?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOOD MORNIN.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC still getting down on that backyard boogie :biggrin: just got done throwing it back on the car and did a little test on it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 10 2008, 02:56 AM~10131963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin Regal Homie!!! I'm diggin the paint!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2008, 08:44 AM~10132516
> *MOSTHATED CC still getting down on that backyard boogie :biggrin: just got done throwing it back on the car and did a little test on it
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I better get in the garage and work on mine.Dont want to fall to far behind.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:16 PM~10128348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2008, 06:38 AM~10132273
> *Look at that Roy, you don't even have to ask them no more!!! They just gravitate your way!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's the way it should be dog,You start asking people to be in and you come up with some half ass Lowriders.
We are not looking for Riderz,but if someone has what it takes to become a Good Timer,he can prove it and join the Club after it's proved  
There is a prospect phase to go through and our plaques are to be earned not given away.
Appreciate the props though big Fes,I'm sure you're club will be the same way dog.The names represent Tradition and History  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 04:16 PM~10135754
> *That's the way it should be dog,You start asking people to be in and you come up with some half ass Lowriders.
> We are not looking for Riderz,but if someone has what it takes to become a Good Timer,he can prove it and join the Club after it's proved
> There is a prospect phase to go through and our plaques are to be earned not given away.
> ...


I don't mean to sound like a dick or point any fingers at anyone,we've just been there and done that.We went through a major cleansing stage as you can see only a few of us original members are left.We was down to only a few heads and I'm sure more will come and some will go.A few people said we was gonna "die out" and be no more.We have currently 12 members and 4 prospects,with more inquiring about the Family.I don't give a shit if I was the only Good Timer in Colorado.We aint going nowhere(to the levas that said we was)  
Big ups to all the clubs and solo ridaz that accepted us for who we are and are fighting by our sides everyday to keep this Lifestyle growing .
Good Times has nothing but love for every rider out there,and I'm proud to be part of this Colorado Lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So now that I've bled my heart out to the Big CO
How you fuckers doing? :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

showing love to the CO


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

SUP COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado, where is everyone at?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 05:01 PM~10136070
> *I don't mean to sound like a dick or point any fingers at anyone,we've just been there and done that.We went through a major cleansing stage as you can see only a few of us original members are left.We was down to only a few heads and I'm sure more will come and some will go.A few people said we was gonna "die out" and be no more.We have currently 12 members and 4 prospects,with more inquiring about the Family.I don't give a shit if I was the only Good Timer in Colorado.We aint going nowhere(to the levas that said we was)
> Big ups to all the clubs and solo ridaz that accepted us for who we are and are fighting by our sides everyday to keep this Lifestyle growing .
> Good Times has nothing but love for every rider out there,and I'm proud to be part of this Colorado Lifestyle :biggrin:
> *


*Must of drank a RED BULL, * :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 10 2008, 06:36 PM~10136898
> *Must of drank a RED BULL,  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up CO


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

My parts are in Henderson,CO..... almost here. I will be driving to the meeting. if they get here... :wow: :wow: :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 05:03 PM~10136084
> *So now that I've bled my heart out to the Big CO
> How you fuckers doing? :biggrin:
> *


What's up Roy, I got your message


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 10 2008, 07:48 PM~10137763
> *What's up Roy, I got your message
> *


cool you gonna be able to make it right? :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10137930
> *cool you gonna be able to make it right? :yes:
> *


of course....with two kids :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 10 2008, 03:39 PM~10135491
> *looking good bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 10 2008, 08:07 PM~10138025
> *of course....with two kids  :cheesy:
> *


Wrinkles will be having the Pacquiao-Marquez II fight also. :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 04:16 PM~10135754
> *That's the way it should be dog,You start asking people to be in and you come up with some half ass Lowriders.
> We are not looking for Riderz,but if someone has what it takes to become a Good Timer,he can prove it and join the Club after it's proved
> There is a prospect phase to go through and our plaques are to be earned not given away.
> ...


what if it's a she :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 10 2008, 08:14 PM~10138115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Jose we see you aint bullshiting  
That motors gonna be looking sick with all that lotion on it


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10138178
> *Damn Jose we see you aint bullshiting
> That motors gonna be looking sick with all that lotion on it
> *


that's just a taste bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, GTMILKWEED93, greenmerc77*







*You Good Timers ready for Saturday :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:21 PM~10138214
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, mafioso65, GTMILKWEED93, greenmerc77
> You Good Timers ready for Saturday :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah ivan and me well be there friday bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 10 2008, 08:23 PM~10138230
> *hell yeah ivan and me well be there friday bro  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I just talked to Ivan....don't let that foo forget those heads :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider+Mar 10 2008, 06:31 PM~10136845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am....


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:24 PM~10138250
> *Yeah I just talked to Ivan....don't let that foo forget those heads :cheesy:
> *


you got it boss :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 06:01 PM~10136070
> *I don't mean to sound like a dick or point any fingers at anyone,we've just been there and done that.We went through a major cleansing stage as you can see only a few of us original members are left.We was down to only a few heads and I'm sure more will come and some will go.A few people said we was gonna "die out" and be no more.We have currently 12 members and 4 prospects,with more inquiring about the Family.I don't give a shit if I was the only Good Timer in Colorado.We aint going nowhere(to the levas that said we was)
> Big ups to all the clubs and solo ridaz that accepted us for who we are and are fighting by our sides everyday to keep this Lifestyle growing .
> Good Times has nothing but love for every rider out there,and I'm proud to be part of this Colorado Lifestyle :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 10 2008, 08:24 PM~10138256
> *I am....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP GOODTIMER


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn Roy, I didnt know about the Fight.....going to have to bring them back. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 10 2008, 08:35 PM~10138404
> *Damn Roy, I didnt know about the Fight.....going to have to bring them back.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you foolio...





what up John :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What Roy said is very true!!!!! Sometimes you gotta weed out the bullshit and see who your true Riders are. We've been thru it too. Much love to all the Colorado Riders out there that are true Riders and have this lifestyle in your Corazones!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I went to Leadville today. That shit was far


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Ruthless Kustoms Car show is May 17th!!!!! Hope all you guys can come out and make this event one of the biggest gatherings of Kustom Cars, and Colorado Car Clubs this year!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP TONY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:50 PM~10138580
> *Ruthless Kustoms Car show is May 17th!!!!! Hope all you guys can come out and make this event one of the biggest gatherings of Kustom Cars, and Colorado Car Clubs this year!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Good Times CC will be there Izzy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:50 PM~10138580
> *Ruthless Kustoms Car show is May 17th!!!!! Hope all you guys can come out and make this event one of the biggest gatherings of Kustom Cars, and Colorado Car Clubs this year!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

More details and pre-registration info coming soon guys!! PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10138546
> *What up Colorado!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> What Roy said is very true!!!!! Sometimes you gotta weed out the bullshit and see who your true Riders are. We've been thru it too. Much love to all the Colorado Riders out there that are true Riders and have this lifestyle in your Corazones!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERYONE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138596
> *WHAT UP TONY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:53 PM~10138641
> *What up Tone
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138597
> *Good Times CC will be there Izzy
> *



Thanks Bro!!! You guys and all the other Colorado Car Clubs will make a huge impact in the Springs!!!!!!

We'll let them know what Lowriding is really about!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 10 2008, 08:53 PM~10138647
> *:wave:
> *


JUST AT DO HOMEWORK THAT MY MONDAY NIGTH FOR ME


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Tony??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10138664
> *Thanks Bro!!! You guys and all the other Colorado Car Clubs will make a huge impact in the Springs!!!!!!
> 
> We'll let them know what Lowriding is really about!!!
> *


Gotta let em know how deep Lowriding is here in the Springs :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10138678
> *What up Tony??
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10138677
> *JUST AT DO HOMEWORK  THAT MY MONDAY NIGTH FOR ME
> *


*Bless you!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN HOW BEEN DO HOMIE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10138685
> *Gotta let em know how deep Lowriding is here in the Springs :biggrin:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going on Sean??? How's your week starting off bRO??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz gettin' deep in here but I'll catch you guyz tomorrow sometime!!! I gotz to be at work way too damn early tomorrow... laterz!!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10138748
> *Itz gettin' deep in here but I'll catch you guyz tomorrow sometime!!! I gotz to be at work way too damn early tomorrow... laterz!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10138748
> *Itz gettin' deep in here but I'll catch you guyz tomorrow sometime!!! I gotz to be at work way too damn early tomorrow... laterz!!!
> *


Take it easy Fes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10138748
> *Itz gettin' deep in here but I'll catch you guyz tomorrow sometime!!! I gotz to be at work way too damn early tomorrow... laterz!!!
> *


Talk to you tomorrow Homie!!!


:wave:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138615
> *More details and pre-registration info coming soon guys!! PM me if you have any questions.
> *


WHAT CATAGORIES ARE THERE? HIT ME UP WITH A PRE REG... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 10 2008, 09:05 PM~10138822
> *WHAT CATAGORIES ARE THERE? HIT ME UP WITH A PRE REG... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 10 2008, 09:05 PM~10138822
> *WHAT CATAGORIES ARE THERE? HIT ME UP WITH A PRE REG... :biggrin:
> *


I'll do it!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well Colorado Fam, Daddy's gotta get up early tomorrow so I'll talk to everyone Manana!!! I'll have more info and pre-registry info by this week. I'll let everyone know what categories there are and I'll post a copy of the pre-registration form and the day of form on here real soon!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it Eazy Izzy


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 09:09 PM~10138876
> *Well Colorado Fam, Daddy's gotta get up early tomorrow so I'll talk to everyone Manana!!! I'll have  more info and pre-registry info by this week. I'll let everyone know what categories there are and I'll post a copy of the pre-registration form and the day of form on here real soon!!!!
> *


KOO BROTHER......IM OUT 2 EVERYONE..NEED TO WAKE UP EARLY AND GET A FRESH START ON THE 47 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm off too Later Tony,*RICH from TKK*,and Paul....and the rest of the Colorado Riders


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODNIGHT COLORADO RIDAZ..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Night CO.............


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2008, 10:37 PM~10130577
> *Whut Up Kev!!! Sean must be working you like a dogg, I never see you on here!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit got to make that money so i can get the riv going


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do CO?


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 10 2008, 07:18 AM~10132399
> *so when you get back LUNA?
> *


 next month homie


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 10 2008, 10:31 PM~10139902
> *next month homie
> *


thats GOOD homie besafe.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

GOOD MORNING CO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING TO THE BIG CO.................


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 10 2008, 08:57 PM~10138711
> *Wuz going on Sean??? How's your week starting off bRO??
> *


*Sorry for the late response. I forgot to log off last night. But it's going good homie, anotha day anotha dollar! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 10 2008, 09:13 PM~10138939
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODNIGHT COLORADO RIDAZ..
> *


*Tag your it!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up *Good Timers*,Rollerz,Most Hated,Ruthless,*Traditions*</span>,and the rest of the <span style=\'color:green\'>*Colorado Riders*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 06:25 PM~10145500
> *What up Good Timers,Rollerz,Most Hated,Ruthless,Traditions</span>,and the rest of the <span style=\'color:green\'>Colorado Riders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 11 2008, 06:37 PM~10145606
> *WHAT UP!!!
> *


*What's good ******?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 07:44 PM~10145682
> *What's good ******?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE! MOTAVATION IN FULL AFFECT! READY TO GET DOWN ON THE LAC!!!! ROLLERZ EDITION!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## ChevyLowRiderGurl (Jan 24, 2008)

whats up Chris? :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos,these aren't the rims but the color will be the same.Let me know what you think








Almost exactly like the ones you want though....let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:24 PM~10146047
> *What up Marcos,these aren't the rims but the color will be the same.Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


only difference in these is the spokes going to the back of the rim are chrome


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:26 PM~10146067
> *only difference in these is the spokes going to the back of the rim are chrome
> *


ROY I WANT THEM JUST LIKE THAT ,BUT ALL THE SPOKES BLUE, IF THE COLOR IS ORIENTAL BLUE I SHOULD BE OK.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 07:37 PM~10146199
> *ROY I WANT THEM JUST LIKE THAT ,BUT ALL THE SPOKES BLUE, IF THE COLOR IS ORIENTAL BLUE I SHOULD BE OK.
> *


It's Kandy Blue....I think it depends on what color your base coat is to how well they match....Anodized goes with everything though homie


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy y marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10146215
> *It's Kandy Blue....I think it depends on what color your base coat is to how well they match....Anodized goes with everything though homie
> *


MY CAR IS GONNA HAVE MORE THAN ONE BLUE SO THAT WILL WORK OUT GOOD!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:43 PM~10146277
> *What up Jose
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 07:48 PM~10146321
> *MY CAR IS GONNA HAVE MORE THAN ONE BLUE SO THAT WILL WORK OUT GOOD!
> *


That's *GOOD *dog,I'm all over it...lemme see if I can get them picked up instead of shipped first then we're *GOOD* to go


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10146225
> *whats up roy y marcos
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 07:49 PM~10146331
> *not much just chillin
> *


Ready for Saturday Jose?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10146348
> *That's GOOD dog,I'm all over it...lemme see if I can get them picked up instead of shipped first then we're GOOD to go
> *


GRACIAS ROY :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 PM~10146368
> *Ready for Saturday Jose?
> *


yes sir whats the plan


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey marcos you get your car back


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 65 JOSE !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno but you might wanna bring bedding dog aint got enough for everyone,let Ivan know too.But you foolios are more than welcome,you know that just don't want ya freezing your tails off


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 07:58 PM~10146427
> *hey marcos you get your car back
> *


HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND JOSE ,IF I DO IT WILL BE AT THE MEETING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 07:54 PM~10146385
> *yes sir whats the plan
> *



Get Drunk ,watch the fight,get drunk,sleep,get drunk,ect.... :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10146434
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 65 JOSE !
> *


it a work in progress ,hope to have it in springs in may


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 08:01 PM~10146468
> *HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND JOSE ,IF I DO IT WILL BE AT THE MEETING
> *


That would be sick


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10146448
> *I dunno but you might wanna bring bedding dog aint got enough for everyone,let Ivan know too.But you foolios are more than welcome,you know that just don't want ya freezing your tails off
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 08:02 PM~10146472
> *it a work in progress ,hope to have it in springs in may
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 08:01 PM~10146468
> *HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND JOSE ,IF I DO IT WILL BE AT THE MEETING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 08:02 PM~10146472
> *it a work in progress ,hope to have it in springs in may
> *


Be nice to have another ride down by the Ruthless show


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *FIRMEX, PROPER DOS*

*What's cracken GOODTIMERS?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 11 2008, 06:49 PM~10145714
> *CHILLIN HOMIE! MOTAVATION IN FULL AFFECT! READY TO GET DOWN ON THE LAC!!!!  ROLLERZ EDITION!!!*


 :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 08:01 PM~10146468
> *HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND JOSE ,IF I DO IT WILL BE AT THE MEETING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,how's that P-town tonight dog?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:08 PM~10146544
> *What up Sean,how's that P-town tonight dog?
> *


*The town is dead, but it's still like 53 degrees out there!* :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:05 PM~10146521
> *Be nice to have another ride down by the Ruthless show
> *


i hope to have it there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:09 PM~10146562
> *The town is dead, but it's still like 53 degrees out there! :cheesy:
> *


I know it was nice today like 60 in the Springs....just tells ya how close the season is :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:02 PM~10146470
> *Get Drunk ,watch the fight,get drunk,sleep,get drunk,ect.... :biggrin:
> *


*Have you considered getting drunk?* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 PM~10146370
> *GRACIAS ROY :thumbsup:
> *


De Nada homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10146582
> *Have you considered getting drunk? :biggrin:
> *


O'ya then getting drunk again :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10146580
> *I know it was nice today like 60 in the Springs....just tells ya how close the season is :biggrin:
> *


well yea it was 41 here bro :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10146580
> *I know it was nice today like 60 in the Springs....just tells ya how close the season is :biggrin:
> *


*I would like to agree with you, but I think you are forgetting we live in Colorado. It was 60 today, so that means snow tomorROw morning and 55 in the afternoon!* :0 :roflmao:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:06 PM~10146526
> *THUGG PASSION, FIRMEX, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's cracken GOODTIMERS?
> *


WHAT UP THUGG PASSION.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 08:13 PM~10146634
> *WHAT UP THUGG PASSION.
> *


*Chill'n GOODTIMER, what's good with you? Looks like yall got some BIG things in the works, I like what I hear.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:13 PM~10146620
> *I would like to agree with you, but I think you are forgetting we live in Colorado. It was 60 today, so that means snow tomorROw morning and 55 in the afternoon! :0  :roflmao:
> *


I know but the days are longer now,if my ride was running I'd be out there right now :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:17 PM~10146685
> *I know but the days are longer now,if my ride was running I'd be out there right now :biggrin:
> *


what good times and RO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:17 PM~10146685
> *I know but the days are longer now,if my ride was running I'd be out there right now :biggrin:
> *


*Me too *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:20 PM~10146716
> *:biggrin:
> what GOOD TIMES and ROLLERZONLY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*What's good with you Big UCE?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10146729
> *whats up sean
> *


*Chill'n bRO. What's good with you? Can't wait to see that cinco homie.  *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:20 PM~10146716
> *:biggrin:
> what good times and RO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up UCE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:20 PM~10146716
> *:biggrin:
> what good times and RO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10146736
> *What's good with you Big UCE?
> *


all good sunny day more time 4 fun


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:24 PM~10146768
> *What up Homie  :wave:
> *


what up 4 5 of may


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:26 PM~10146786
> *what up 4 5 of may
> *


Well know this weekend what we are gonna do,what you got in mind?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sick ass ride in your Avi,got a bigger pic of it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:22 PM~10146751
> *Chill'n bRO. What's good with you? Can't wait to see that cinco homie.
> *


ALL GOOD HERE BRO , HOPE TO HAVE THERE IN MAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check this golf cart out from one of our bROthers in the Kentucky chapter built!*



> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby+Mar 11 2008, 07:15 PM~10145948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 08:30 PM~10146842
> *Sick ass ride in your Avi,got a bigger pic of it?
> *


what going on this sat Can I come   :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 11 2008, 09:30 PM~10146850
> *What up Fes
> *


Just seein' whutz up wit' everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10146882
> *what going on this sat Can I come     :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:31 PM~10146867
> *Check this golf cart out from one of our bROthers in the Kentucky chapter built!
> *


THATS F**K'N BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on your Brothers Layout Sean


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:15 PM~10146658
> *Chill'n GOODTIMER, what's good with you? Looks like yall got some BIG things in the works, I like what I hear.
> *


ALSO CHILLN FIGURING OUT MY NEXT MOVE, TRYING TO GO BIG.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65+Mar 11 2008, 08:38 PM~10146961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homies I just thought it was sick as [email protected]&k being that it's a golf cart.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2008, 08:44 PM~10147034
> *ALSO CHILLN FIGURING OUT MY NEXT MOVE, TRYING TO GO BIG.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:48 PM~10147090
> *Thanks Homies I just thought it was sick as [email protected]&k being that it's a golf cart.
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10146882
> *what going on this sat Can I come     :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, ROLLERZONLY 719, *impala63*, FIRMEX


*What's good MOST HATED?
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Roy and Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, impala63, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, *ROLLERZONLY 719*, fesboogie, FIRMEX

*What's good Kevin? You ready for the news? :cheesy: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 09:53 PM~10147138
> *THUGG PASSION, impala63, PROPER DOS, mafioso65, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie, FIRMEX
> 
> What's good Kevin? You ready for the news? :cheesy:
> *


yep, i have been checking on the web but nothing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 11 2008, 08:52 PM~10147133
> *Whats up Roy and Sean?
> *


kickin it,getting ready for this weather change :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZ_47*, mafioso65, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie

KITA!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 11 2008, 08:54 PM~10147149
> *yep, i have been checking on the web but nothing
> *


Channel 13 ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea the weathers looking better.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10147170
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ_47, mafioso65, PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie
> 
> KITA!
> *


HOOTIE...I THINK UR PHONE IS BROKE AGAIN.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 11 2008, 08:57 PM~10147197
> *HOOTIE...I THINK UR PHONE IS BROKE AGAIN.. :uh:  :uh:
> *


*******, everytime I call you, U don't answer. I need to sign up for that selective answering like you! :0 *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10147207
> *******, everytime I call you, U don't answer. I need to sign up for that selective answering like you! :0
> *


MANN U HAVENT CALLED...THAT MUST B UR OTHER FREIND UR TALKN ABOUT :uh:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10147207
> *******, everytime I call you, U don't answer. I need to sign up for that selective answering like you! :0
> *


HIT ME UP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn tony you come in and everyone leaves except the ROllerz


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10147341
> *Damn tony you come in and everyone leaves except the ROllerz
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10147341
> *Damn tony you come in and everyone leaves except the ROllerz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10147281
> *HIT ME UP
> *


*Call me, I'm on the phone it will gimme an excuse to get off *:cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 10:16 PM~10147474
> *Call me, I'm on the phone it will gimme an excuse to get off :cheesy:
> *


Must be Eric
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 11 2008, 09:18 PM~10147508
> *Must be Eric
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

good night ever 1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2008, 09:32 PM~10147746
> *good night ever 1
> *


*GOOD*night homie


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am out everybody


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MILKWEED. goin to slepp have a GOOD nite guys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 11 2008, 09:31 PM~10146867
> *Check this golf cart out from one of our bROthers in the Kentucky chapter built!
> *


I think that 4dr 59 on the cover is a fellow layitlower :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Another beautiful day in the big CO!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Fam!!!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Just to let everyone know if you go to www.beatcolorado.com, there's a link to the 08 Ruthless Kustoms car show that has a preregistration form you can print out!!!!!!
It's got all the categories, entry fee's, times and location. If you guys got any questions, PM me and I'll hit you back up as soon as I can. I hope everyone can make it out and help make this a Bad Ass show!!!!

Big things Happenin in the CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This season is gonna be fire!!! :biggrin: Can't wait...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10150497
> *This season is gonna be fire!!!  :biggrin:  Can't wait...
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10147281
> *HIT ME UP
> *


WHAT UP TONE, I AM STILL WAITING ON THE PICS BRO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10150116
> *Another beautiful day in the big CO! :biggrin:
> *


Ill second that.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I would like to congratulate Cipi on his feature in this month's Lowrider magazine. It's a little late, but better than never!

Congrats Cip Dawg! *


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 03:13 PM~10152933
> *I would like to congratulate Cipi on his feature in this month's Lowrider magazine. It's a little late, but better than never!
> 
> Congrats Cip Dawg!
> *


thats big :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up COLORADO?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Marcos ? You get your car back yet ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Cip,someone post pics.I haven't got mine yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 12 2008, 04:10 PM~10153298
> *Whats up Marcos ? You get your car back yet ?
> *


Not yet Ivan hopefully this weekend ,im ready for it homie been buying stuff for it just need to put it together.How your ride going?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 04:13 PM~10152933
> *I would like to congratulate Cipi on his feature in this month's Lowrider magazine. It's a little late, but better than never!
> 
> Congrats Cip Dawg!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! THE FEATURE WAS TAKEN ALMOST THREE YEARS AGO!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

YA THATS AN UCE PLAQUE IM HOLDING! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT THAT WAS THREE YEARS AGO! THINGS CHANGE AND IM RIGHT WHERE I WANT TO BE!.... WITH MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!!! 


AND MY NEW FLEETWOOD WILL BE BUILT IN THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!!!

ROLLERZ EDITION.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 07:21 PM~10154216
> *Big ups Cip
> *


THANKS ROY!!! THAT FEATURE MEANT MORE TO ME THEN ALL THE TROPHIES I HAVE OR WILL EVER GET! INCLUDING THE FIRST PLACE ONE FROM VEGAS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 06:25 PM~10154242
> *THANKS ROY!!!  THAT FEATURE MEANT MORE TO ME THEN ALL THE TROPHIES I HAVE OR WILL EVER GET! INCLUDING THE FIRST PLACE ONE FROM VEGAS!
> *


Dog,that's my dream....To be in there means more than most cars I've had.Gotta give props where it's due....I'm really happy for you homie,couldn't have happened to a truer Lowrider :thumbsup: 
Now tell em...."they can hate me now" :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MY DREAM TOO!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANKS!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 05:57 PM~10154009
> *YA THATS AN UCE PLAQUE IM HOLDING! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT THAT WAS THREE YEARS AGO! THINGS CHANGE AND IM RIGHT WHERE I WANT TO BE!....  WITH MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!!!
> AND MY NEW FLEETWOOD WILL BE BUILT IN THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!!!
> 
> ...


BIG UPS ON YOUR FEATURE THATS A CLEAN CADDY, DID YOU SAY THAT PICTURE WAS TAKEN 3 YEARS AGO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 12 2008, 07:32 PM~10154302
> *BIG UPS ON YOUR FEATURE THATS A CLEAN CADDY, DID YOU SAY THAT PICTURE WAS TAKEN 3 YEARS AGO?
> *


YEAH! THEY LOST THE PICS!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 06:33 PM~10154317
> *YEAH! THEY LOST THE PICS!
> *


WELL I'M GLAD THEY FOUND THEM SO YOU CAN SHOW THEM HOW YOU GUYS DO IT OUT THERE
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 12 2008, 06:46 PM~10154452
> *WELL I'M GLAD THEY FOUND THEM SO YOU CAN SHOW THEM HOW YOU GUYS DO IT OUT THERE
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, MOPARLOW68
:wave: 
Big Ups again Cip..  
Killin the Haters
What up Ruthless


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, MOPARLOW68
This is Chris right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10154610
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, MOPARLOW68
> This is Chris right???
> *


Or Matt???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What upTKK[/b]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10153966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!! CIP, that was a bad cadi.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP IZZY??? NO 40'S CLASS? NO BOMB CLASS? :angry: :angry: IS THERE AT LEAST A OVER ALL CLASS???


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10153966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 12 2008, 09:51 AM~10150856
> *WHAT UP  TONE, I AM STILL WAITING ON THE PICS BRO!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BRO I FORGOT..WILL GET THEM TO YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY???DID U GET THAT MOTOR?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you said over all class :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155112
> *Damn you said over all class :biggrin:
> *


What up Tone


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155112
> *Damn you said over all class :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP GOODTIMER


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10155121
> *What up Tone
> *


CHILLN WORKN ON THE CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 12 2008, 07:59 PM~10155101
> *WHAT UP ROY???DID U GET THAT MOTOR?
> *


Nah it comes in next Friday....but I'm close :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:07 PM~10155181
> *Nah it comes in next Friday....but I'm close :biggrin:
> *


THATS COO...JUST IN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10155192
> *THATS COO...JUST IN TIME :biggrin:
> *


Yeah too bad I can't pay that much attention to detail this yeart


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10155227
> *Yeah too bad I can't pay that much attention to detail this yeart
> *


YEAH , BUT UR STILL CRUZIN 1 BAD ASS 62 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10155227
> *Yeah too bad I can't pay that much attention to detail this yeart
> *


year*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 12 2008, 08:12 PM~10155241
> *YEAH , BUT UR STILL CRUZIN 1 BAD ASS 62 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie and that means the most to me is just lined up and cruizing down that Calle :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10153966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie!!! Thatz a tight Lac!!! What ever happened to it?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Congatulations to Cipi!!!! Much Luv Homie, that's a bad ass Lac!!! 

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

It's good to see CO doin big thangs!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 12 2008, 07:54 PM~10155055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up Homie!!! Sorry dogg we had to go by what we usually get every year and we have yet to get a bomb at one of our shows. We try and do the best we can as far as categories go, but just when you think you got all the right categories, you end up getting something totally different that you've never had!!

But I'll see what I can do as far as maybe adding a few categories. There a few people already hittin me up for categories we don't have listed. I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out. Hopefully by the end of this week. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 12 2008, 08:52 PM~10155719
> *What up Homie!!! Sorry dogg we had to go by what we usually get every year and we have yet to get a bomb at one of our shows. We try and do the best we can as far as categories go, but just when you think you got all the right categories, you end up getting something totally different that you've never had!!
> 
> But I'll see what I can do as far as maybe adding a few categories. There a few people already hittin me up for categories we don't have listed. I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out. Hopefully by the end of this week. :biggrin:
> *


ill just have to put on my hot rod rims and whip there ass then.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10155743
> *ill just have to put on my hot rod rims and whip there ass then.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!! That shit would be Koo!!!!! :0 :0 I'll see what I figure out though and let you know Homie.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright Colorado Fam!!! Just wanted to check in and say wuz up!!! If anyone has questions about the just hit me on here or PM me. I;ll get back as soon as I can!!!

Good Night everyone!!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10153966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10156268
> *what up colorado
> *


BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *BigTigger R.O*., fesboogie, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good Tigger?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, BigTigger R.O., *fesboogie*, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good Big Fes dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, BigTigger R.O., fesboogie, *rollerzonly_tnh*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY_TNH and RO4LIFE 719*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Is this what you ******* always do? What were you guyz look'n at?* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks there buddy :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good K~Dawg?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bout time you got on here
TNH


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10153966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Grats mijo. Memories huh? lol

See you guys at the end of the month.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 10:58 PM~10156499
> *What's good K~Dawg?
> *


nada just chillin
you get 49 done today?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10156491
> *thanks there buddy :angry:
> *


*Here you go, remember this buddy?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 09:59 PM~10156513
> *nada just chillin
> you get 49 done today?
> *


*Yeah, and it only took me 3 1/2 hours by myself!* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like we should salute ro 4 life


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*505 Party times!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10156532
> *looks like we should salute ro 4 life
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:01 PM~10156530
> *Yeah, and it only took me 3 1/2 hours by myself! :biggrin:
> *


damn way to go
did you get my email today?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

how could i forget. ive never had to sit that much in my life. you going bowling tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 PM~10156553
> *damn way to go
> did you get my email today?
> *


*Yeah, and I agree we need to wait more than 25 days, but I am not sure you are correct on the PCO part of it.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

chuck didnt get the memo to wear a polo ???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

salute chuck with his hair cut


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 10:04 PM~10156563
> *how could i forget. ive never had to sit that much in my life. you going bowling tomorrow? :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah ******, we ain't went in 2 weeks.

You coming down tomorROw Kevin?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 10:06 PM~10156587
> *salute chuck with his hair cut
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:07 PM~10156590
> *Yeah ******, we ain't went in 2 weeks.
> 
> You coming down tomorROw Kevin?
> *


yep i will be there
see if rob will bet
:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 10:59 PM~10156503
> *Bout time you got on here
> TNH
> *


what up kev??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:05 PM~10156574
> *Yeah, and I agree we need to wait more than 25 days, but I am not sure you are correct on the PCO part of it.
> *


in the last three days i have had almost nine hundred come back that will C/O this month


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 11:09 PM~10156615
> *what up kev??
> *


wassup ralph


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10156626
> *in the last three days i have had almost nine hundred come back that will C/O this month
> *


*I'll scrub it and see what I can find !*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 11:15 PM~10156663
> *wassup ralph
> *


you coming down for sure


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 11:21 PM~10156731
> *you coming down for sure
> *


yep i will be there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up CO??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10156762
> *yep i will be there
> *


hows the car coming bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 11:33 PM~10156833
> *hows the car coming bRO
> *


i have been holding off for a liitle bit
want to see what happens with this bill before i spend too much


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10156832
> *Whats up CO??
> *


*What's good MOST HATED!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 12 2008, 10:39 PM~10156855
> *i have been holding off for a liitle bit
> want to see what happens with this bill before i spend too much
> *


*Yeah me too, and it sucks. I'm feenen for some 26's on the EXT, but I don't wanna spend any money until we find out. *:angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:46 PM~10156898
> *Yeah me too, and it sucks. I'm dieing for some 26's on the EXT, but I don't wanna spend any money until we find out. :angry:
> *


hope everything goes good for you guys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 12 2008, 10:52 PM~10156926
> *hope everything goes good for you guys
> *


*Thanks Buddy. God will take care of us if anything!  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:56 PM~10156942
> *Thanks Buddy. God will take care of us if anything!
> *


that is true.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:56 PM~10156942
> *Thanks Buddy. God will take care of us if anything!
> *


X 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*COLORADO TTMFT*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 12 2008, 11:42 PM~10156870
> *What's good MOST HATED!
> *


Not much Sean just another day at work, and yourself?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fucking server :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP *K DAWG*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2008, 11:18 PM~10157127
> *Not much Sean just another day at work, and yourself?
> *


*Just stress'n a lil bit bRO, the senate is trying to pass a bill that will close down my industry in Colorado. It will put over 1800 people out of a job. We should find out in the next couple of weeks if the governer says yay or nay :angry: 

If it does pass, and I wanna stay employed with my company, I'll have to move to Phoenix.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 12:27 AM~10157175
> *Just stress'n a lil bit bRO, the senate is trying to pass a bill that will close down my industry in Colorado. It will put over 1800 people out of a job. We should find out in the next couple of weeks if the governer says yay or nay :angry:
> 
> If it does pass, and I wanna stay employed with my company, I'll have to move to Phoenix.
> *


I don't think that would be too bad it kind of sux down here


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

look at the bright side...you can have juice legally down there! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whutz Up Sean? Hope everything goes good wit' your job bro, you too Kev...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! Sorry to hear about your situation with your job Sean. Hope it all works out Homie!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SOME LUV ON THE FEATURE! AS FAR AS THE CADDY GOES, ITS LONG GONE! BUT KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MY NEW ONE, "ROLLERZ EDITION"


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado riders!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 08:38 AM~10158163
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SOME LUV ON THE FEATURE!  AS FAR AS THE CADDY GOES, ITS LONG GONE!  BUT KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MY NEW ONE, "ROLLERZ EDITION"
> *


whats up cip?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10158219
> *whats up cip?
> *


WHAT UP RALPH! BOUT TIME YOU GET IN HERE!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT. Colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:05 AM~10158341
> *WHAT UP RALPH!  BOUT TIME YOU GET IN HERE!
> *


just at work. you off today


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 09:18 AM~10158439
> *just at work. you off today
> *


start on the caddy yet


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

YA IM AT WORK. AND I HAVENT STARTED ON IT YET! THE BEGINNING OF APRIL IM GOING TO TEAR IT DOWN!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10158528
> *YA IM AT WORK. AND I HAVENT STARTED ON IT YET! THE BEGINNING OF APRIL IM GOING TO TEAR IT DOWN!
> *


LAZY! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 13 2008, 09:47 AM~10158631
> *LAZY!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW ME!!! NOT LAZY JUST PUT IT OFF TO THE LAST MINUTE!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:55 AM~10158688
> *YOU KNOW ME!!!  NOT LAZY JUST PUT IT OFF TO THE LAST MINUTE!!
> *


Damn that sounds familiar...oh wait i do that too lol


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10158528
> *YA IM AT WORK. AND I HAVENT STARTED ON IT YET! THE BEGINNING OF APRIL IM GOING TO TEAR IT DOWN!
> *


still working in springs bRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 10:25 AM~10158912
> *still working in springs bRO
> *


YUP YUP! just off filmore!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 13 2008, 10:07 AM~10158775
> *Damn that sounds familiar...oh wait i do that too lol
> *


HA HA ya thats true!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean I hope everything works out for you Homie.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP HUSTLER 94!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 13 2008, 12:13 PM~10159484
> *Sean I hope everything works out for you Homie.
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2008, 02:09 PM~10160789
> *x2
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up proper dos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 03:14 PM~10161151
> *whats up proper dos
> *


What up homie congrats on the victory in AZ


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony,you gonna be here Friday right


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10161297
> *What up Anthony,you gonna be here Friday right
> *


ya man going 2 ride with ivan :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 13 2008, 03:44 PM~10161307
> *ya man going 2 ride with ivan  :biggrin:
> *


cool it'll be nice to meet you dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul you ever take Deviously Low in?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 04:26 PM~10161593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 10000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10161288
> *What up homie congrats on the victory in AZ
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 13 2008, 05:52 PM~10161786
> *X 10000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:
> *


NICE :machinegun:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 AM~10158939
> *YUP YUP! just off filmore!
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO P-TOWN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:13 PM~10161913
> *whats up buddy
> *


WAITING FOR 9:00 TO GO BOWLING


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:13 PM~10161913
> *whats up buddy
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING BUDDY. OFF WORK YET


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 06:19 PM~10161954
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING BUDDY. OFF WORK YET
> *



yea i just got one more bid for the day, it just came in. where we goin to eat before bowling


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:23 PM~10161988
> *yea i just got one more bid for the day, it just came in. where we goin to eat before bowling
> *


DONT KNOW BUT WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY NIGHT!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 06:27 PM~10162012
> *DONT KNOW BUT WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY NIGHT!!!
> *




mandatory meeting u have to be there :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:29 PM~10162021
> *mandatory meeting u have to be there :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I WILL BE. WHATS THE WAGER EACH GAME TONIGHT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 06:17 PM~10161934
> *THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO P-TOWN
> *


THAT DIDNT WORK OUT! OH WELL IM GOOD WHERE IM AT.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP *****!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:33 PM~10162049
> *WHAT UP *****!
> *


YOU GOING BOWLING TONIGHT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN THAT BIG R.O. IS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> YOU KNOW  I WILL BE. WHATS THE WAGER EACH GAME TONIGHT
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SHIT 9 O CLOCK IM ALREADY IN BED!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:34 PM~10162061
> *DAMN THAT BIG R.O. IS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10162075
> *SHIT 9 O CLOCK IM ALREADY IN BED!!!
> *



peace out everybody i gots to go give my bid and eat some dinner


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10162075
> *SHIT 9 O CLOCK IM ALREADY IN BED!!!
> *


COME ON ITS ALMOST THE WEEKEND


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10162085
> *peace out everybody i gots to go give my bid and eat some dinner
> *


THERES A SUPRISE :biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey cip congrats on the layout :thumbsup: was that when they took the pics at the Denver Show? that was a long freakin time ago, better late than never ha. How's Niqua?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOODTIMES CHECKIN IN WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 06:41 PM~10162151
> *Hey cip congrats on the layout :thumbsup: was that when they took the pics at the Denver Show? that was a long freakin time ago, better late than never ha. How's Niqua?
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID!!!! OH WELL IT FINALLY MADE IT! THATS ALL THAT COUNTS! THE FAMILY IS DOING GOOD! HOW BOUT YOU GUYS?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

SHIT I WILL PASS OUT IF I GO BOWLING!! THEN AGAIN I CAN MAKE SOME BOWLERZ ONLY SHIRTS FOR US! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HERE YOU GO RED DRAGON UCE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats cracken fellas theres a few cats in here tonight


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:44 PM~10162173
> *THATS WHAT I SAID!!!! OH WELL IT FINALLY MADE IT! THATS ALL THAT COUNTS!  THE FAMILY IS DOING GOOD! HOW BOUT YOU GUYS?
> *


were doing good just working and gettin ready for summer. Hey can you pm me niquas email or ask her for it again I lost the paper she wrote it on. thanks


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 13 2008, 06:30 PM~10162031
> *YOU KNOW  I WILL BE. WHATS THE WAGER EACH GAME TONIGHT
> *


x2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 06:52 PM~10162234
> *were doing good just working and gettin ready for summer. Hey can you pm me niquas email or ask her for it again I lost the paper she wrote it on. thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 13 2008, 06:56 PM~10162263
> *Wassup Cip
> *


what up kev!! bout to bounce outta here to eat! matter of fact im out!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:58 PM~10162273
> *what up kev!! bout to bounce outta here to eat!  matter of fact im out!!!
> *


laterz cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Most Hated Uce Y Rollerz
Car's about to go under the knife tomorrow,wish me luck


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 06:04 PM~10162295
> *What up Most Hated Uce Y Rollerz
> Car's about to go under the knife tomorrow,wish me luck
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 06:04 PM~10162295
> *What up Most Hated Uce Y Rollerz
> Car's about to go under the knife tomorrow,wish me luck
> *


*Good luck bRO, I bet ur excited. You will pRObably be ROlling before me. *:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10162075
> *SHIT 9 O CLOCK IM ALREADY IN BED!!!
> *


*I'm gonna start calling you Tony! * :0


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:04 PM~10162295
> *What up Most Hated Uce Y Rollerz
> Car's about to go under the knife tomorrow,wish me luck
> *


what up COLORADO, haven't been on too much looks like it's gonna be a good summer, 60's class sounds like it's gonna be packed. much respect to all those who went to pheonix to represent CO and placed and didn't place, thats a long tow. :thumbsup: looks like we missed a good one.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 06:38 PM~10162531
> *what up COLORADO, haven't been on too much looks like it's gonna be a good summer, 60's class sounds like it's gonna be packed. much respect  to all those who went to pheonix to represent CO and placed and didn't place, thats a long tow.  :thumbsup: looks like we missed a good one.*


*There was only one vehicle there from Colorado, but Colorado was well represented with GOOD TIMES and ROLLERZONLY! * :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here's some od them Famous ROLLERZ ROll'n deep in Phoenix*








*A few of the members from the ROLLERZONLY Southern Colorado Chapter~ from left to right: RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY_TNH, AND THUGG PASSION*


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice pics wish we could have mad it shooting for Cinco, you guys planning on showing in springs? We are going to do the one in NM I heard it's sanctioned and that it's going to be a pretty big show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 06:59 PM~10162691
> *Nice  pics wish we could have mad it shooting for Cinco, you guys planning on showing in springs? We are going to do the one in NM I heard it's sanctioned and that it's going to be a pretty big show.
> *


I heard the one in NM was postponed?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:10 PM~10162770
> *I heard the one in NM was postponed?
> *


the one Phearless Ent. was having? that sucks o well we will just go to another one, just can't wait for shows to start and check out all the new rides and updated ones. can't wait to bust out my 65ss.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM AND COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 07:59 PM~10162691
> *Nice  pics wish we could have mad it shooting for Cinco, you guys planning on showing in springs? We are going to do the one in NM I heard it's sanctioned and that it's going to be a pretty big show.
> *


the one in the springs got moved to june


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 07:19 PM~10162845
> *the one Phearless Ent. was having? that sucks o well we will just go to another one, just can't wait for shows to start and check out all the new rides and  updated ones. can't wait to bust out my 65ss.
> *


 :0 ....I can't wait to see it :cheesy: 
I think John that use to be from your club told me it was postponed


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:20 PM~10162859
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM AND COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


wassup lando


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 13 2008, 07:20 PM~10162860
> *the one in the springs got moved to june
> *


Yeah but the Ruthless show is the 17th of May :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 13 2008, 07:21 PM~10162869
> *wassup lando
> *


WHAT UP KDAWG


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO RIDERS?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:21 PM~10162868
> *:0 ....I can't wait to see it :cheesy:
> I think John that use to be from your club told me it was postponed
> *


I'll find out if it was and update CO just in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The lowrider show on speed starts at 8:30.Talk later Im going to check it out.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10162888
> *WHAT UP KDAWG
> *


bout to go bowling wit them ROllerz


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody knew were i can get a trunk latch for a 65 I've looked everywere I could think of still can't find one, any help would be greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Finally fixed my fuel leak,finally got to lower my ride after6 months.....damn forgot how sick it looks slammed :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 13 2008, 07:28 PM~10162924
> *The lowrider show on speed starts at 8:30.Talk later Im going to check it out.
> *


what channel is that joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

607 or the speed channel Chris


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 07:29 PM~10162937
> *I was wondering if anybody knew were i can get a trunk latch  for a 65 I've looked everywere I could think of still can't find one, any help would be greatly appreciated. :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro i have a 66 latch


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10162964
> *607 or the speed channel Chris
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:30 PM~10162950
> *Finally fixed my fuel leak,finally got to lower my ride after6 months.....damn forgot how sick it looks slammed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 what up roy that fu**er looks sick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10162982
> *what up roy that fu**er looks sick
> *


Thanks dog,I actually think that pic came out pretty GOOD....too bad the car aint gonna be here tomorrow when everyone comes down :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up RO, y most hated


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10162995
> *Thanks dog,I actually think that pic came out pretty GOOD....too bad the car aint gonna be here tomorrow when everyone comes down :biggrin:
> *


y is it going in for surgery


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

the car does look nice slammed Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10163018
> *y is it going in for surgery
> *


Getting the Heart transplanted with a healthy one.....they're gonna start by removing the old one so they'll be ready for the new when it comes in
Don't let Ivan forget those heads dog


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:32 PM~10162969
> *whats up bro i have a 66 latch
> *


Hehehe :biggrin: sorry for laughing I just thought I'd let you know im a chick my name is Tory thanks for the reply u wanna sell it? if so how much? is it the one that goes on the body not the lid?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10163022
> *the car does look nice slammed Roy
> *


Thanks Chris....I really miss it,I can't wait til it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10163041
> *Thanks Chris....I really miss it,I can't wait til it is done:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:40 PM~10163032
> *Getting the Heart transplanted with a healthy one.....they're gonna start by removing the old one so they'll be ready for the new when it comes in
> Don't let Ivan forget those heads dog
> *


 i'm on it boss


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10163041
> *Thanks Chris....I really miss it,I can't wait til it :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait eather to see that fuckr hit the mean streets of Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PROPER DOS, <span style='color:red'>*What up Big Ivan I know you have those heads in your truck already huh :biggrin*:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 07:45 PM~10163059
> * can't wait eather to see that fuckr hit the mean streets of Colorado
> *


I can't wait either,you gonna dip with me when I go to La Junta? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:40 PM~10163032
> *Getting the Heart transplanted with a healthy one.....they're gonna start by removing the old one so they'll be ready for the new when it comes in
> Don't let Ivan forget those heads dog
> *


What heads i dont know what youre talking about.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 07:48 PM~10163089
> *What heads i dont know what youre talking about.
> *


 :uh: 
Don't make me fine you :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up CO.. whats crackin.. hey Ivan I got your check..


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Mar 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10163035
> *Hehehe :biggrin: sorry for laughing I just thought I'd let you know im a chick my name is Tory thanks for the reply u wanna sell it? if so how much? is it the one that goes on the body not the lid?
> *


 :0 sorry i have check tomorrow but i'll let you know homegirl


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:48 PM~10163088
> *I can't wait either,you gonna dip with me when I go to La Junta? :biggrin:
> *


I would say yes but I have to have a innerlock system in my ride so I'll have to cruise a daily for a year :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10163114
> *:uh:
> Don't make me fine you :biggrin:
> *


I got you big roy i'll trade you for some cold beer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10163129
> *I would say yes but I have to have a innerlock system in my ride so I'll have to cruise a daily for a year :angry:
> *


I meant in my ride with me Fawker


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10163134
> *I got you big roy i'll trade you for some cold beer.
> *


hey some for me too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10163134
> *I got you big roy i'll trade you for some cold beer.
> *


Deal!!!!!!!!
does it matter if they are cans?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10163140
> *I meant in my ride with me Fawker
> *


sure :cheesy: and then next summer you'll have to roll with me around the Springs


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10163151
> *Deal!!!!!!!!
> does it matter if they are cans?
> *


I dont have a choice i have to listen to the boss.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 07:55 PM~10163158
> *sure :cheesy: and then next summer you'll have to roll with me around the Springs
> *


That'll work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 13 2008, 07:36 PM~10163001
> *whats up RO, y most hated
> *


*What's cracken GOOD TIMER?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn ELITE has some sick ass rides....wow really nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, impala63, TRADITIONS 79 65, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, RedDragonUCE* 

*What's good Colorado. We got MOST HATED, GOOD TIMES, UCE, TRADITIONS and Them ROLLERZONLY repp'n tonight!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Another bad ass show on Living the Low Life....hope they don't cancel it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up all


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10163120
> *:0 sorry i have check tomorrow but i'll let you know homegirl
> *


Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:59 PM~10163186
> *Another bad ass show on Living the Low Life....hope they don't cancel it
> *


*Thought you were gonna start recording it for me! * :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 07:57 PM~10163172
> *Damn ELITE has some sick ass rides....wow really nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up*TKK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 08:00 PM~10163198
> *what up Sean
> *


*Chillen bRO, about to go bowling with my bROthers! What's the word in LJ?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 08:00 PM~10163194
> *Thought you were gonna start recording it for me!  :dunno:
> *


I have the whole series so far on DVR I'm sure you'll be over here this season partyin with us


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP rOY HOPEFULLY TOMORROW MY RIDE WILL BE GOIN TO THE WASH AND GETTIN CLEANED UP FOR THE MEETIN....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10163223
> *WHAT UP rOY HOPEFULLY TOMORROW MY RIDE WILL BE GOIN TO THE WASH AND GETTIN CLEANED UP FOR THE MEETIN....
> *


That will be really nice to see it all cleaned up,you get the lifts fixed?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10163222
> *I have the whole series so far on DVR I'm sure you'll be over here this season partyin with us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10163216
> *Chillen bRO, about to go bowling with my bROthers! What's the word in LJ?
> *


cool wish we still had a bowling alley


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TGIF tomorrow....I'm ready to drink


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10163237
> *cool wish we still had a bowling alley
> *


I think our next meeting is gonna be at a bowling alley,gotta love ta bowl,especially living where it snows and aint nothing else to do


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10163240
> *TGIF tomorrow....I'm ready to drink
> *


X2 and its payday :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10163240
> *TGIF tomorrow....I'm ready to drink
> *


i'm already there bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:06 PM~10163253
> *I think our next meeting is gonna be at a bowling alley,gotta love ta bowl,especially living where it snows and aint nothing else to do
> *


*That's very true. We need to get the clubs together one of these days for some friendly bowling competition! :cheesy: *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10163269
> *That's very true. We need to get the clubs together one of these days for some friendly bowling competition!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well I'm out Colorado ryders, time to go hustle these *******!* :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10163269
> *That's very true. We need to get the clubs together one of these days for some friendly bowling competition!  :cheesy:
> *


true but we would need to get some solo riders there also so we can bowl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 13 2008, 08:11 PM~10163290
> *true but we would need to get some solo riders there also so we can bowl
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:03 PM~10163232
> *That will be really nice to see it all cleaned up,you get the lifts fixed?
> *


The couplings I had to order for the solenoids they dont make the standard thread on them no more they are metric so I went to fastenal to get them. They will be in tomorrow then I will have it all put together. :biggrin: So I got my fingers crossed cuz I think I got everything else.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:30 PM~10162950
> *Finally fixed my fuel leak,finally got to lower my ride after6 months.....damn forgot how sick it looks slammed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *Switchmaster*
*
What up Felix you get them prices homie?*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10163269
> *That's very true. We need to get the clubs together one of these days for some friendly bowling competition!  :cheesy:
> *


WHEN ARE YOU GUY GO BOWLING MAYBE I GO HAVE FUN THAT NIGTH HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just woke up looked outside and it was raining and hailing that sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's snowing big time here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:36 AM~10165752
> *Damn it's snowing big time here
> *


No snow here we haven't had that shit in a while down here so thats good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah it is....Shit we're up to like 2-3" here in the North end of town


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:48 AM~10165811
> *Yeah it is....Shit we're up to like 2-3" here in the North end of town
> *


everything has stopped here I give it until 11 am and it'll be nice and sunny and can pull out a low low if wanted to :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 06:49 AM~10165816
> *everything has stopped here I give it until 11 am and it'll be nice and sunny and can pull out a low low if wanted to :cheesy:
> *


bastard :angry: 











:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I hope the tow truck driver doesn't fuck up my ride in this weather....I better follow him Just in case


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 14 2008, 06:41 AM~10165527
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up fe??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:00 AM~10165874
> *Damn I hope the tow truck driver doesn't fuck up my ride in this weather....I better follow him Just in case
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up chuckieboy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a safe trip Ivan


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 07:25 AM~10165991
> *what up chuckieboy?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE ..IM JUST PASSING THREW DOGGIE..BIG UPS TO CIPP FOR MAKING LOWRIDER MAG AND A BIG Q-VO TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IN WORK......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:36 AM~10165752
> *Damn it's snowing big time here
> *


*I heard it was getting bad up there. It is clear as day here. Just a litttle overcast and a little chilly, but no snow or rain.* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 14 2008, 05:41 AM~10165527
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*He's alive!* :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 08:44 AM~10166095
> *I heard it was getting bad up there. It is clear as day here. Just a litttle overcast and a little chilly, but no snow or rain. :biggrin:
> *


already sunny down here :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:47 AM~10166121
> *already sunny down here :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 08:45 AM~10166102
> *He's alive! :cheesy:
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:44 AM~10166095
> *I heard it was getting bad up there. It is clear as day here. Just a litttle overcast and a little chilly, but no snow or rain. :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN SNOW HOMIE........* :uh:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 14 2008, 07:58 AM~10166173
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Q-VO JOHN JOHN............*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

This snow messed it up for me was goin to bust my ride out. but now i have to wait til next week possibly sunday.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 14 2008, 08:02 AM~10166197
> *This snow messed it up for me was goin to bust my ride out. but now i have to wait til next week possibly sunday.
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Mar 14 2008, 07:45 AM~10166102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fuckers


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 14 2008, 08:58 AM~10166173
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up johnjohn


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 14 2008, 09:05 AM~10166232
> *Sup fuckers
> *


where have you been


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 08:12 AM~10166284
> *where have you been
> *


just been working


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 14 2008, 09:15 AM~10166308
> *just been working
> *


wish i still worked up there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! This weather sucks ass...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:30 PM~10162950
> *Finally fixed my fuel leak,finally got to lower my ride after6 months.....damn forgot how sick it looks slammed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Da duece is looken' tight!!! Itz gotta be the sickest duece in the state!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's nice today I'm gonna have to break out the OG ride :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 08:04 AM~10166218
> *:0
> *


JUST AT SCHOOL LOKING


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 08:09 AM~10166262
> *whats up johnjohn
> *


JUST HERE AT SCHOOL HOMIE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 08:29 AM~10166005
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE ..IM JUST PASSING THREW DOGGIE..BIG UPS TO CIPP FOR MAKING LOWRIDER MAG AND A BIG Q-VO TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IN WORK......
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 08:57 AM~10166609
> *It's nice today I'm gonna have to break out the OG ride :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GET THAT FROM CIP THAT LOOK LIKE HAS OLD ONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Can I get a weather update from the CS ryders? I need to go to work, but not if it's snowing sick.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 14 2008, 09:51 AM~10167029
> *DID YOU GET THAT FROM CIP THAT LOOK LIKE HAS OLD ONE
> *


*Damn that's pretty bad when your getting clowned by John Deuce!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2008, 08:28 AM~10166397
> *Da duece is looken' tight!!! Itz gotta be the sickest duece in the state!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2008, 08:28 AM~10166397
> *Da duece is looken' tight!!! Itz gotta be the sickest duece in the state!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Fes I appreciate the props.I just can't wait to roll it homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,it's starting to clear up up here,still snowing slightly but the roads are fine...just slushy stuff.I got some pics of the tow maybe that'll help in explaining the weather


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:20 AM~10167228
> *What up Sean,it's starting to clear up up here,still snowing slightly but the roads are fine...just slushy stuff.I got some pics of the tow maybe that'll help in explaining the weather
> *


*Pics or................... well you know the rest!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:22 AM~10167247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn you guyz got hit hard with the snow. It's a shame to have that deuce out in that kind of weather *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:21 AM~10167240
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*BLING BLING B#%@%ES* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 10:24 AM~10167265
> *Damn you guyz got hit hard with the snow. It's a shame to have that deuce out in that kind of weather
> *


Yeah it just had to hit when I had it towed :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just trying to up my post count :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My everyday driver now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See you inna week and a half baby


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean what you doing home...the weather?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:28 AM~10167305
> *See you inna week and a half baby
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS GOOD TO SEE THAT RIDE IN THE SHOP ROY.....I HOPE ALL GOES SMOOTH HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 10:46 AM~10167426
> *THATS GOOD TO SEE THAT RIDE IN THE SHOP ROY.....I HOPE ALL GOES SMOOTH HOMIE......GOODTIMES CC
> *


So do I ...God only knows I've had bad luck with shops homie....I'm praying


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 14 2008, 10:51 AM~10167029
> *DID YOU GET THAT FROM CIP THAT LOOK LIKE HAS OLD ONE
> *


No I got it from my uncle :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:27 AM~10167293
> *My everyday driver now
> *


That looks like a nice daily. The impala looks good man so you say a week n a half is it gonna be done or just the engine pulled then it's going back to your pad until the engine comes in??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10167195
> *Damn that's pretty bad when your getting clowned by John Deuce! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I don't know who john deuce is


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:47 AM~10167431
> *So do I ...God only knows I've had bad luck with shops homie....I'm praying
> *


*AINT THAT THE TRUTH HOMIE...DONT WANNA JINX YOURSELF....THATS WHY I DIDNT SAY IT.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 10:50 AM~10167449
> *That looks like a nice daily. The impala looks good man so you say a week n a half is it gonna be done or just the engine pulled then it's going back to your pad until the engine comes in??
> *


They are gonna start pulling the engine Tuesday so it will be ready by the time the engine gets in ...So I should have it back inna week and a half :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 10:52 AM~10167461
> *AINT THAT THE TRUTH HOMIE...DONT WANNA JINX YOURSELF....THATS WHY I DIDNT SAY IT.....
> *


Knock on wood


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:coo


> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:53 AM~10167470
> *Knock on wood
> *


*NAW HOMIE I THINK ALL WILL BE FINE DOGGY..I KNOW YOU CANT WAIT TO BE DIPPEN AGAIN DOG....*  

*SUPPOSED TO BE TATTING SOME GTIMERS TODAY DOG......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10167526
> *  :coo
> NAW HOMIE I THINK ALL WILL BE FINE DOGGY..I KNOW YOU CANT WAIT TO BE DIPPEN AGAIN DOG....
> 
> ...


That's firme,did Ivan tell you when he's getting in to town?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:52 AM~10167462
> *They are gonna start pulling the engine Tuesday so it will be ready by the time the engine gets in ...So I should have it back inna week and a half :cheesy:
> *


a week n a half done hell yeah sounds good so will it be at the picnic??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ABOUT 4 HE SAID!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 11:03 AM~10167538
> *a week n a half done hell yeah sounds good so will it be at the picnic??
> *


What picnic?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10167552
> *What picnic?
> *


I thought you fuckers were having a picnic?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 11:04 AM~10167543
> *ABOUT 4 HE SAID!!!!
> *


is he going straight to your pad?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10167543
> *ABOUT 4 HE SAID!!!!
> *


Hey Chuckie when you get to Cali are you gonna have your own chapter or are you joining an existing one??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10167560
> *I thought you fuckers were having a picnic?????
> *


I think it may have been postponed or cancelled


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:07 PM~10167574
> *I think it may have been postponed or cancelled
> *


Okay glad I didn't take off work for nothing


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:06 AM~10167562
> *is he going straight to your pad?
> *


*I DONT KNOW HE DIDNT SAY HOMIE....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry dog Chuck has more info on that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR...Damn Good Times Y Most Hated up in this Mofo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes,you working today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:11 PM~10167596
> *What up Fes,you working today?
> *


Yea im on a break!!! da duece ain't never seen this weather!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2008, 11:17 AM~10167629
> *Yea im on a break!!! da duece ain't never seen this weather!!!
> *


I know only other time is when I towed it from Vegas and went through I70 hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:18 PM~10167637
> *I know only other time is when I towed it from Vegas and went through I70  hno:
> *


yea I70 can get wild!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan's gonna be calling you Chuck I think he wants to hit your pad first cause imma be leaving and wont be back til like 7


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 11:08 AM~10167582
> *Okay glad I didn't take off work for nothing
> *


It may still be on I'll let you know inna few minutes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Saturday or Sunday is the only consideration....will be posted as soon as determined*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:40 PM~10167791
> *Saturday or Sunday is the only consideration....will be posted as soon as determined
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10167195
> *Damn that's pretty bad when your getting clowned by John Deuce! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!! OH YA!, IM GONNA TAKE THAT TO JOHNS HOUSE JUST TO SEE IF HE CAN RIDE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP CIPI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 14 2008, 01:12 PM~10168029
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!  OH YA!, IM GONNA TAKE THAT TO JOHNS HOUSE JUST TO SEE IF HE CAN RIDE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You have one too dogg awww shit we should roll together :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10168125
> *You have one too dogg awww shit we should roll together :0  :0
> *


john john be talkin some shit!!!! if i had one he would have bought it from me by now! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 14 2008, 01:13 PM~10168043
> *WHATS UP CIPI
> *


whats crackin lando!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:40 AM~10167791
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:30 AM~10167320
> *What up Sean what you doing home...the weather?
> *


*Yeah, I just went to work a little late so the road crews had time to clear the roads. I hate driving in the snow.* :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 10:50 AM~10167455
> *I don't know who john deuce is
> *


*JOHN JOHN*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 05:42 PM~10170394
> *Yeah, I just went to work a little late so the road crews had time to clear the roads. I hate driving in the snow. :angry:
> *


*X2*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul,you get the ride tuned?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10170458
> *Whats going on Colorado
> *


WHATS CRACKEN PAUL AND SEAN DOG!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ROY YOU DIDNT LIKE THAT PROSPECT HOMIE OR WHAT!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 05:51 PM~10170468
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROY YOU DIDNT LIKE THAT PROSPECT HOMIE OR WHAT!!!!
> *


You a fool homie Imma post that pic.....you done lost your damn mind :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 05:52 PM~10170475
> *You a fool homie Imma post that pic.....you done lost your damn mind :biggrin:
> *


*I WAS BUSTING UP HARD IN THE CAR HOMIE WHEN YOU TEXT ME BACK ..MY WIFE WAS LIKE WHATS WRONG WITH YOU!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 05:50 PM~10170463
> *WHATS CRACKEN PAUL AND SEAN DOG!!!!
> *


*Doing good homie. Where's the pics of them foos u blasted a week ago or so. Let's see your work, I may wanna hire you for a few hours! *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 11:06 AM~10167567
> *Hey Chuckie when you get to Cali are you gonna have your own chapter or are you joining an existing one??
> *


*NAW HOMIE IM OPENING UP THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY CHAPTER IN CALIFAS!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fool sends me a text of this paisa'd out FWD Caddy with fawkin backgammon patterns on the hood








Talking bout....what you think 4 a prospect...LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 05:57 PM~10170509
> *This fool sends me a text of this paisa'd out FWD Caddy with  fawkin backgammon patterns on the hood
> 
> 
> ...


*Pans and knock off's y todo *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

uh oh I see dice :scrutinize: 



jk homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10170497
> *Doing good homie. Where's the pics of them foos u blasted a week ago or so. Let's see your work, I may wanna hire you for a few hours!
> *


sup buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10170539
> *uh oh I see dice :scrutinize:
> jk homie.... :biggrin:
> *


*Cipi told everyone he was doing a Cadi! * :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10170559
> *Cipi told everyone he was doing a Cadi!   :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He must be putting OT @ work....too much vapors :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:03 PM~10170556
> *sup buddy
> *


*Look at this ******, been on LIL for 3 days and has almost 50 posts. 

You caught the LIL curse* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

UCLA VS USC right now....it's on rubbers


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10170568
> *Look at this ******, been on LIL for 3 days and has almost 50 posts.
> 
> You caught the LIL curse  :biggrin:
> *


its like a drug and i need it to get thROugh the day


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:05 PM~10170567
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He must be putting OT @ work....too much vapors :biggrin:
> *


*I told him not to put up the dice until he armorol'd (*sp) the tires.* :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:08 PM~10170582
> *its like a drug and i need it to get thROugh the day
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:08 PM~10170584
> *I told him not to put up the dice until he armorol'd (*sp) the tires. :roflmao:
> *


LOL that's funny


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

get the motor for your car pROper dos


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up tnh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:11 PM~10170608
> *get the motor for your car pROper dos
> *


It's on it's way ,car is at the shop getting the old one pulled


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 07:11 PM~10170611
> *whats up tnh
> *


chuckie g!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:12 PM~10170616
> *It's on it's way ,car is at the shop getting the old one pulled
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:12 PM~10170616
> *It's on it's way ,car is at the shop getting the old one pulled
> *


*You still putting in that Vette motor?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn went from 3 GT's and 1 RO to 3 RO's and 1 GT in a matter of 5 minutes


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:14 PM~10170628
> *Damn went from 3 GT's and 1 RO to 3 RO's and 1 GT in a matter of 5 minutes
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 07:12 PM~10170619
> *chuckie g!!!
> *





what r u doin tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:13 PM~10170627
> *You still putting in that Vette motor?
> *


nah I bought a brand new engine,just said F it ...got that 3 yr 36k mile warranty with it :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 07:15 PM~10170634
> *what r u doin tonight
> *


red lobster and a movie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:15 PM~10170637
> *nah I bought a brand new engine,just said F it ...got that 3 yr 36k mile warranty with it :biggrin:
> *


*What are you gonna do after the 1st 6 months? *:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:16 PM~10170640
> *red lobster  and a movie
> *


*How cute little girl.



JK *******


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 07:16 PM~10170640
> *red lobster  and a movie
> *






sweet! im thinkin chilis it sounds good, lets go eat *TP*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:16 PM~10170642
> *What are you gonna do after the 1st 6 months?  :biggrin:
> *


sell the car after the season and get a *VERT* :0 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:14 PM~10170628
> *Damn went from 3 GT's and 3 RO's and 1 GT in a matter of 5 minutes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:17 PM~10170647
> *How cute little girl.
> JK ******
> *


eat a d$#@


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 06:18 PM~10170652
> *sweet! im thinkin chilis it sounds good, lets go eat TP
> *


*Chilis*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:18 PM~10170654
> *sell the car after the season and get a VERT :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 * thatswhatimtalkenabout.com*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

or wherever, it sounds kinda good


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

alright riderz im gonna get my grub on. be back later


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:18 PM~10170661
> *eat a d$#@
> *


*That's a fine! *:angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:19 PM~10170664
> *Chilis
> *


thanks for the invite


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:21 PM~10170675
> *That's a fine! :angry:
> *


for what bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10170681
> *thanks for the invite
> *









where is *ours* for red lobster


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 06:20 PM~10170669
> *or wherever, it sounds kinda good
> *


*I don't care, I'm down to ROll!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10170691
> *I don't care, I'm down to ROll!
> *




come swoop me up im ready to go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 06:22 PM~10170689
> *for what bRO
> *


*Look at what I was replying to smart guy!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I gotta get something to eat before everybody gets here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:21 PM~10170675
> *That's a fine! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10170689
> *for what bRO
> *




you know what for bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:24 PM~10170706
> *Damn I gotta get something to eat before everybody gets here
> *


*Party at your house tonight?* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:25 PM~10170713
> *Party at your house tonight?  :biggrin:
> *




sounds like :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:25 PM~10170713
> *Party at your house tonight?  :biggrin:
> *


hell na I got 3 guys coming and one of thier wives,from Wyoming,can't have the Family stay inna hotel(1 Member2 prospects)...but once everybody is here might as qwell be a party :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:27 PM~10170735
> *hell na I got 3 guys coming and one of thier wives,from Wyoming,can't have the Family stay inna hotel(1 Member2 prospects)...but once everybody is here might as qwell be a party :biggrin:
> *


*So is that an invite?* :0 
















*JK Fawker!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:27 PM~10170735
> *hell na I got 3 guys coming and one of thier wives,from Wyoming,can't have the Family stay inna hotel(1 Member2 prospects)...but once everybody is here might as qwell be a party :biggrin:
> *


well*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10170748
> *So is that an invite?  :0
> JK Fawker!
> *


Probably if you're on after about 10 beers :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:32 PM~10170767
> *What up Chuck
> *




just chillen at home bRO bein bored


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn where did everybody go?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 06:35 PM~10170781
> *damn where did everybody go?
> *











:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:45 PM~10170837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 06:35 PM~10170781
> *damn where did everybody go?
> *


*Leaving the casa now!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nick


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:11 PM~10170990
> *What up Nick
> *


bout to get rested up for tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hear ya,big day tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you get plates on the ride yet?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep Yep. Can you remember my shirt and screw for the grill?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 14 2008, 07:23 PM~10171076
> *Yep Yep. Can you remember my shirt and screw for the grill?
> *


I sure can,you only missing 1 bolt?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How big is it?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

:dunno: Oh well I will check tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the bolt is in my work truck and that's in Fountain...I can check Monday,Ill have the shirt though


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:28 PM~10171107
> *I think the bolt is in my work truck and that's in Fountain...I can check Monday,Ill have the shirt though
> *


Ok


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 07:31 PM~10170759
> *Probably if you're on after about 10 beers  :biggrin:
> *


what up k dawg!?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whaT UP K DAWG?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 08:20 PM~10171521
> *what up k dawg!?
> *


 :uh: 
K-Dawg?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:23 PM~10171546
> *:uh:
> K-Dawg?
> *


I'm Proper Dos :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 09:21 PM~10171537
> *whaT UP K DAWG?
> *


waddup Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10171552
> *I'm Proper Dos :biggrin:
> *


IM SORRY BRO. I TRIED TO ADD A REPLY AND I SELECTED YOUR COMMENT. MY BAD!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 14 2008, 09:29 PM~10171594
> *waddup Ralph
> *


TRYING TO HIT YOU UP. AND I HIT THE WRONG BOTTON. HOW MUCH DID YOU WIN LAST NIGHT?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10171552
> *I'm Proper Dos :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW I MESSED UP AS SOON AS I CLICKED IT SORRY AGAIN BRO!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10171666
> *TRYING TO HIT YOU UP. AND I HIT THE WRONG BOTTON. HOW MUCH DID YOU WIN LAST NIGHT?
> *


i broke even
how about you?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 14 2008, 09:47 PM~10171696
> *i broke even
> how about you?
> *


the same. chucks a cheater


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

yea i cheated and beat him by 21 points


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 07:49 PM~10170853
> *:roflmao:
> *




yup thats where we went


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I got hustled! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 14 2008, 08:43 PM~10171678
> *I KNEW I MESSED UP AS SOON AS I CLICKED IT SORRY AGAIN BRO!!
> *


L
O
S
E
R


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10171880
> *L
> O
> S
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 05:55 PM~10170497
> *Doing good homie. Where's the pics of them foos u blasted a week ago or so. Let's see your work, I may wanna hire you for a few hours!
> *


*DESPENSA HOMIE, IM USING A WIRLESS RIGHT NOW SO THE COMPUTER GOING IN AND OUT. I WOULD POST SOME PICS BUT THEY PACKED UP MY EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE WITH ALL MY PICS DOG. MY HOUSE IS EMPTY HOMIE MY FURNITURE AND SHIT WAS PICKED UP YESTERDAY. IM GONNA BE TATTOING AT THE HOMIE JULIANS PAD ON SUNDAY AND ILL TAKE PICS OF MY WORK AND POST THEM UP!!! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, *TRADITIONS 79 65, CHUCKIEBOY63*

*What's good Chucks? What's cracken Richy?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up all sean, chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10171923
> *DESPENSA HOMIE, IM USING A WIRLESS RIGHT NOW SO THE COMPUTER GOING IN AND OUT. I WOULD POST SOME PICS BUT THEY PACKED UP MY EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE WITH ALL MY PICS DOG. MY HOUSE IS EMPTY HOMIE MY FURNITURE AND SHIT WAS PICKED UP YESTERDAY. IM GONNA BE TATTOING AT THE HOMIE JULIANS PAD ON SUNDAY AND ILL TAKE PICS OF MY WORK AND POST THEM UP!!!
> *


*That's firme homeboy, just looken to get a lil work done.  But you ain't messen around, huh? You want out of this s*!# hole :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 14 2008, 10:23 PM~10171951
> *whats up all sean, chuck
> *


*All is good for the moment my friend.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 14 2008, 10:23 PM~10171951
> *whats up all sean, chuck
> *




just chillen richie what about you bRO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

waiting for my parts itching to hit the switch and cruise


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10171952
> *That's firme homeboy, just looken to get a lil work done.  But you ain't messen around, huh? You want out of this s*!# hole :roflmao:
> *


*NAW IT WAS COO FOR THE TIME I WAS HERE HOMIE..I MET ALOT OF FIRME GENTE FROM THE ROCKIE STATE DOG. BUT ITS TIME TO MOVE ON DOG AND DO WHATS BEST FOR MY FAMILIA HOMIE. ILL BE BACK THOUGH!!! MY CARNAL JUST BOUGHT A NEW PAD AND IS PLANNING ON STAYING HERE....SO AT LEAST WHEN I COME AND VISIT HIM I HAVE GENTE TO PARTY WITH...."THATS IF YOUR NOT LIVING IN PHEONIX HOMIE" GOODLUCK WITH THAT SEAN DOG!!!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Ridaz!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up fes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 14 2008, 09:35 PM~10172023
> *whats up izzy
> *


Nada bro!!! Just checkin in. How you been Homie??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10171998
> *NAW IT WAS COO FOR THE TIME I WAS HERE HOMIE..I MET ALOT OF FIRME GENTE FROM THE ROCKIE STATE DOG. BUT ITS TIME TO MOVE ON DOG AND DO WHATS BEST FOR MY FAMILIA HOMIE. ILL BE BACK THOUGH!!! MY CARNAL JUST BOUGHT A NEW PAD AND IS PLANNING ON STAYING HERE....SO AT LEAST WHEN I COME AND VISIT HIM I HAVE GENTE TO PARTY WITH...."THATS IF YOUR NOT LIVING IN PHEONIX HOMIE" GOODLUCK WITH THAT SEAN DOG!!!!!
> *


*Thanx bROther. I hope it all works out for me here. My family don't want to move  If I do end up moving you won't be that far away, and maybe you can take me for a trip around your backyard. *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 14 2008, 10:43 PM~10172078
> *Nada bro!!! Just checkin in. How you been Homie??
> *


living and breathing , working thats about it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2008, 09:42 PM~10172061
> *Whutz Good Ridaz!!!
> *



Fessor, what up Homie!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10172079
> *Thanx bROther. I hope it all works out for me here. My family don't want to move   If I do end up moving you won't be that far away, and maybe you can take me for a trip around your backyard.
> *


Hey Homie, I hope all that turns out alright for you!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wish I could stay on longer Colorado Fam!!!! Hope everyone has a good night!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10172079
> *Thanx bROther. I hope it all works out for me here. My family don't want to move   If I do end up moving you won't be that far away, and maybe you can take me for a trip around your backyard.
> *


*YA SAVEZ HOMIE....YOU KNOW WHERE ILL BE!!!!!! HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS GOING TO THE SAN B SUPER SHOW????*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Izzy and Rich?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 10:50 PM~10172140
> *YA SAVEZ HOMIE....YOU KNOW WHERE ILL BE!!!!!! HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS GOING TO THE SAN B SUPER SHOW????
> *


*I am still trying to get some foos to go but everyone is scared but ROLLERZONLY 719.*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2008, 10:52 PM~10172153
> *Whutz Up Izzy and Rich?
> *


same old same homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 14 2008, 10:58 PM~10172192
> *same old same homie
> *


You right about that!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 14 2008, 09:56 PM~10172179
> *I am still trying to get some foos to go but everyone is scared but ROLLERZONLY 719.
> *


*WELL JUST LOOK FOR ME IF YOU GO OR HIT ME UP , ILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: What's up. Co


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10171861
> *yea i cheated and beat him by 21 points
> *


you won one out of three and now your the king??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GoodMorning Goodtimers


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN WRINKS YOU UP EARLY HOMIE...DID YOU GO RUNNING ALREADY !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

wrinkles send me directions to you house homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2008, 07:09 AM~10173840
> *GoodMorning Goodtimers
> *


*GOOD MORNING PAULITO YOU READY FOR THE MEETING TODAY HOMIE...*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ELI.............DAMN EVERYONE IS UP EARLY THIS SATURDAY...I GUESS WE DONT WANNA MISS THE YARD SALES HA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 15 2008, 07:13 AM~10173852
> *good morning colorado??
> *


*MORNING ROLLER........WHAT IT DEW HOMIE!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2008, 08:14 AM~10173860
> *WHATS CRACKEN ELI.............DAMN EVERYONE IS UP EARLY THIS SATURDAY...I GUESS WE DONT WANNA MISS THE YARD SALES HA!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY PAUL DID WRINKS SEND YOU DIRECTIONS HOMIE!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2008, 08:15 AM~10173868
> *MORNING ROLLER........WHAT IT DEW HOMIE!!!
> *


ANOTHER DAY AT WORK WHATS GOOD WITH YOU GOODTIMER?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2008, 07:16 AM~10173872
> *HEY PAUL DID WRINKS SEND YOU DIRECTIONS HOMIE!!
> *


No, can you send them to me.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2008, 07:19 AM~10173885
> *No, can you send them to me.
> *


PM SENT................... :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B "C O L O R A D O" E S T. J U N E 04 2 0 0 5*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT PUT IT DOWN FOR GOODTIMES*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PLENTY OF GOODTIMES IN COLORADO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*A GOODTIMES EASTER PICNIC IN 2006.....* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TODAY IS A SPECIAL DAY FOR ME BECAUSE ITS MY LAST MEETING WITH THE COLORADO CHAPTER AND I CAN SAY I HAD GOODTIMES IN COLORADO. I GUESS I CAN SAY A LARGE PIECE OF ME IS STAYING HERE IN COLORADO AND I WISH ALL OF YOU THE BEST.......GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" CHAPTER WE HAD SOME GOODTIMES AND WENT THREW SOME RUFF ONES... BUT HERE WE ARE STILL STANDING WHEN GENTE SAID WE WERE FADING OUT AND DIDNT BELIEVE IN THE MOVEMENT...LIKE "ROY" SAID THE FUTURE IS NOW AND LET THE PAST BE JUST THAT, "THE PAST"!!!! KEEP PUSHING AND KEEP DIPPEN HEM 100 SPOKES TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!! LAST BUT NOT LEAST I WANNA SAY, "GRACIAS" TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO PAST OR PRESENT WITH OUT YOU VATOS THIS CHAPTER WOULDNT EXSIST....GRACIAS*  

CHUCKS (CE0)
GOODTIMES CC 









*"I CANT FORGET ALL THE FIRME GENTE I MET ALONG THE WAY IN COLORADO, KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT "LIVE" IN COLORADO BECAUSE ITS GONNA TAKE ALL OF YOU IN THIS GAME WE CALL "LOWRIDEING"!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

It was good to meet you. Don't stay away or forget about Co. Thank you for bring all car clubs together. Keep in touch. Much love from Denver and the UCE car club from Denver. Stay safe....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So is it still on for next saturday.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 15 2008, 10:45 AM~10174805
> *So is it still on for next saturday.
> *


We have a meeting today.I'll let you know for sure tonight or tomorrow morning....whenever I get back home :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 15 2008, 11:48 AM~10174820
> *We have a meeting today.I'll let you know for sure tonight or tomorrow morning....whenever I get back home :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: YOU READY GOODTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!![/b] :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Chucks.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10175422
> *Nice Pics Chucks.
> *


*GRACIAS SEAN DOG..JUST SOME OF THE GREAT MEMORIES ILL HAVE FROM COLORADO..........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2008, 01:55 PM~10175448
> *GRACIAS SEAN DOG..JUST SOME OF THE GREAT MEMORIES ILL HAVE FROM COLORADO..........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn where is everybody?
:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good C.S.C.!!! Just got the fuck of work, finally...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2008, 09:49 AM~10174317
> *TODAY IS A SPECIAL DAY FOR ME BECAUSE ITS MY LAST MEETING WITH THE COLORADO CHAPTER AND I CAN SAY I HAD GOODTIMES IN COLORADO.  I GUESS I CAN SAY A LARGE PIECE OF ME IS STAYING HERE IN COLORADO AND I WISH ALL OF YOU THE BEST.......GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" CHAPTER WE HAD SOME GOODTIMES AND WENT THREW SOME RUFF ONES... BUT HERE WE ARE STILL STANDING WHEN GENTE SAID WE WERE FADING OUT AND DIDNT BELIEVE IN THE MOVEMENT...LIKE "ROY" SAID THE FUTURE IS NOW AND LET THE PAST BE JUST THAT, "THE PAST"!!!! KEEP PUSHING AND KEEP DIPPEN HEM 100 SPOKES TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!! LAST BUT NOT LEAST I WANNA SAY, "GRACIAS" TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO PAST OR PRESENT WITH OUT YOU VATOS THIS CHAPTER WOULDNT EXSIST....GRACIAS
> 
> CHUCKS (CE0)
> ...


Itz been good having you here in the C.S.C. homie!!! You guys pretty much woke the Springs up, when things had got quiet in Springs as far as Lowriders go!!! Sure as hell woke my ass up, I mean I've been into Lolo's since before I could even drive but I had got lazy with building my cutty until I seen a couple of your cars out here rolling!!! Lit a fire under my ass... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry so long but good luck with everything!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 07:58 PM~10176995
> *What's good Colorado?
> *


whats the weather supposed to be like down there tomorrow?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up k dawg


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10177077
> *what up k dawg
> *


waddup chuck
are you guys playing disc tomorrow?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 15 2008, 08:13 PM~10177066
> *whats the weather supposed to be like down there tomorrow?
> *


*Warm I'm sure, it was nice today, just a lil breezy. Y u wanna come disc it? Or ride 50's? I have an extra 50 u can borrow!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 08:37 PM~10177162
> *Warm I'm sure, it was nice today, just a lil breezy. Y u wanna come disc it? Or ride 50's? I have an extra 50 u can borrow! :biggrin:
> *


we can disc it i just have to be back here by 4 to see my daughter


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Waddup CIP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 15 2008, 08:40 PM~10177178
> *we can disc it i just have to be back here by 4 to see my daughter
> *


*Hit me up tomorROw, and we'll see what's good. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Does any one have a plug on a gold plater or a place that does gold?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 09:53 PM~10177553
> *Hit me up tomorROw, and we'll see what's good.
> *


all right i will
its snowing here again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 09:55 PM~10177563
> *Does any one have a plug on a gold plater or a place that does gold?
> *


Electroplating of El paso hit up Jr for the number remember to reach way deep down in those pockets because it's expensive I think gold is up to over 1,000 an ounce ouch that hurts


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

damn sean what you doing up still?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check it out, song is alright, but the video makes you wanna cruise. :biggrin: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSgH_tJ7elA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:14 AM~10178529
> *damn sean what you doing up still?
> *


*Slept in too late today, so been chill'n on youtube.* :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2008, 12:07 AM~10178244
> *Electroplating of El paso hit up Jr for the number remember to reach way deep down in those pockets because it's expensive I think gold is up to over 1,000 an ounce ouch that hurts
> *


*That's because JR is a baller! I'm looken to touch up a bunch of stuff on TP, not sure I want to go through the expense of getting it redipped by El Paso Eloctroplating.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 01:18 AM~10178556
> *Slept in too late today, so been chill'n on youtube. :cheesy:
> *


i found a way to download stuff from you tube


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

sean check out my new name on myspace


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 01:19 AM~10178564
> *That's because JR is a baller! I'm looken to touch up a bunch of stuff on TP, not sure I want to go through the expense of getting it redipped by El Paso Eloctroplating.
> *


Thats where I got my shit done too you might hit up those cats from sweet dreams or whatever that guy with the chameleon colored regal his homeboy was doing it if I remember correctly or at least thats why the guy who owned the car had said


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:37 AM~10178639
> *Thats where I got my shit done too you might hit up those cats from sweet dreams or whatever that guy with the chameleon colored regal his homeboy was doing it if I remember correctly or at least thats why the guy who owned the car had said
> *


*Yeah I'll hit up El Paso first, but if not that homie with the regal's name is Adam. He's with my BM prima, so it should be easy to get a hold of him.

Thanks for the help L Dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:22 AM~10178580
> *i found a way to download stuff from you tube
> *


*Download it to where?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:23 AM~10178583
> *sean check out my new name on myspace
> *


*Nice name change *******.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 01:45 AM~10178667
> *Yeah I'll hit up El Paso first, but if not that homie with the regal's name is Adam. He's with my BM prima, so it should be easy to get a hold of him.
> 
> Thanks for the help L Dawg!
> *


Anytime bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 01:16 AM~10178546
> *Check it out, song is alright, but the video makes you wanna cruise. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSgH_tJ7elA
> *


Whutz Good CO!!! Yea can't wait till we're out and about dip'n...


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 08:55 PM~10177563
> *Does any one have a plug on a gold plater or a place that does gold?
> *


electro plating of el paso 1800-333-5766 :biggrin: $$$$


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 AM~10179315
> *electro plating of el paso 1800-333-5766  :biggrin: $$$$
> *


*Thanks Big Glen!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 15 2008, 08:55 PM~10177563
> *Does any one have a plug on a gold plater or a place that does gold?
> *


I think Julian still has his plater,if Felix didn't buy iy.He'll probably off it for cheap


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:21 AM~10179627
> *I think Julian still has his plater,if Felix didn't buy iy.He'll probably off it for cheap
> *


I WAS JUST GONNA P.M. YOU TO SEE IF HE STILL HAD IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:21 AM~10179627
> *I think Julian still has his plater,if Felix didn't buy iy.He'll probably off it for cheap
> *


it*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tharen get a new Regal?

:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:34 AM~10179680
> *Tharen get a new Regal?
> 
> :0
> ...


Yea it was the homeboy Jason's and Tharen bought it from him and Tharen and Manuel been working on it!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up JR


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

when is your game *****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:25 PM~10180547
> *when is your game *****
> *


45 mintues ago


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10180566
> *45 mintues ago
> *



so i take it you missed another one


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:25 PM~10180547
> *when is your game *****
> *


JUST WOKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:29 PM~10180572
> *so i take it you missed another one
> *


YEP AND IT WAS THE TOURNAMENT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up ROy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10180575
> *YEP AND IT WAS THE TOURNAMENT
> *




what u gonna do


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:31 PM~10180581
> *what u gonna do
> *


NO CLUE RIDE 50'S OR DISC IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

im gonna run to the mall, its to cold out for me *****


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:34 PM~10180592
> *im gonna run to the mall, its to cold out for me *****
> *


yep me too, its freezing down here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:38 PM~10180608
> *yep me too, its freezing down here
> *



R U IN TOWN KEV?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP RENZO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:39 PM~10180620
> *R U IN TOWN KEV?
> *


nope i mean up here its freezing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:40 PM~10180626
> *nope i mean up here its freezing
> *



OIC


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

IS IT SNOWING UP THERE KEV


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup renzo and ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS THE WEATHER LIKE IN NEW MEX??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh, RO 4 LIFE

ROLLERZ RUNNING THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:43 PM~10180639
> *IS IT SNOWING UP THERE KEV
> *


nope just freezing rain


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RALPH WAKE UP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:44 PM~10180640
> *wassup renzo and ralph
> *


NOTHING JUST STAYING INSIDE NOBODY WANTS TO GO OUTSIDE. WHAT ABOUT YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

hey Ralph when the weather gets better we need to challenge some of the other clubs to a B ball tournament


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:47 PM~10180650
> *RALPH WAKE UP
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:48 PM~10180656
> *hey Ralph when the weather gets better we need to challenge some of the other clubs to a B ball tournament
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin: WE CAN GO TO THE SLABS OR UP THERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:49 PM~10180661
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 01:47 PM~10180655
> *What up RO
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:51 PM~10180667
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU BUYING ME AT THE MALL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:50 PM~10180664
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin: WE CAN GO TO THE SLABS OR UP THERE SOMEWHERE
> *


wherever it dont matter


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:53 PM~10180676
> *wherever it dont matter
> *


WE SHOULD GET IN A LEAGUE. BALLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:52 PM~10180670
> *WHAT ARE YOU BUYING ME AT THE MALL
> *



:uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:54 PM~10180681
> *WE SHOULD GET IN A LEAGUE. BALLERZ ONLY :biggrin:
> *


i am down


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10180687
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:56 PM~10180690
> *WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT??
> *


RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS THE WORD ON THE BILL


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:58 PM~10180702
> *WHATS THE WORD ON THE BILL
> *


got postponed till monday again


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:00 PM~10180709
> *got postponed till monday again
> *


HOPE THAT IT IS A GOOD THING


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:01 PM~10180714
> *HOPE THAT IT IS A GOOD THING
> *


yep me too
what is it like down there today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:03 PM~10180724
> *yep me too
> what is it like down there today?
> *


COLD. A LITTLE WINDY. WHAT ABOUT UP THERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS EVERYBODY DOING


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:05 PM~10180740
> *COLD. A LITTLE WINDY. WHAT ABOUT UP THERE
> *


cold and freezing rain


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:12 PM~10180784
> *cold and freezing rain
> *


PERFECT DAY FOR LASER TAG :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:14 PM~10180799
> *PERFECT DAY FOR LASER TAG :biggrin:
> *





lets head up there ralph


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:15 PM~10180802
> *lets head up there ralph
> *


TAKE THE DUALLY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP GIRLY LOWRIDER?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:16 PM~10180809
> *TAKE THE DUALLY
> *



LETS TAKE THE LEXO ITSBETTER IN THE RAIN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:17 PM~10180816
> *LETS TAKE THE LEXO ITSBETTER IN THE RAIN
> *


HAVE YOU TALKED TO ANYBODY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:16 PM~10180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10180834
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:19 PM~10180827
> *HAVE YOU TALKED TO ANYBODY
> *



J AND FE , THEY ARE HAVIN A BDAY PARTY UP THERE HE SAID FOR US TO CALL IF WE GO UP THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:22 PM~10180843
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:24 PM~10180857
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM
> *


WHATS UP LANDO


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:26 PM~10180867
> *WHATS UP LANDO
> *


WHATS UP... WHATS EVERYONE DOING?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:26 PM~10180871
> *WHATS UP... WHATS EVERYONE DOING?
> *


STAYING INSIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ILL BE OUT AT THE ROLLERZ SKATE RING HERE IN A FEW... FALLIN ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:23 PM~10180850
> *J AND FE , THEY ARE HAVIN A BDAY PARTY UP THERE HE SAID FOR US TO CALL IF WE GO UP THERE
> *


ARE YOU STILL GOING TO THE MALL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:29 PM~10180892
> *ILL BE OUT AT THE ROLLERZ SKATE RING HERE IN A FEW... FALLIN ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


WHERE AT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:29 PM~10180893
> *ARE YOU STILL GOING TO THE MALL
> *


HERE OR THERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:30 PM~10180902
> *HERE OR THERE
> *


HERE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

FE, CAROL, PRO, KDAWG, AND SOME OTHER PEOPLE ARE GOIN TO THE SKATE RING WITH ME FOR MY STEP-DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY PARTY...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

100 POSTS!! MOVING ON UP


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10180901
> *WHERE AT
> *


COSTITUTION AND ACADEMY.... SKATE CITY 4PM - 7PM


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TNH CALL ME ******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 02:33 PM~10180924
> *TNH CALL ME ******
> *


COOL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL IM OUT ROLLERZ FAM HIT ME UP IF YOU ALL GOIN TO ROLL THRU...
LATERZ


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 16 2008, 03:11 PM~10181122
> *WHAT UP CHUCK
> *


just chillen


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:22 PM~10180843
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*That's the plate that was on my Navi, but a different color. It's in Califas now!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10180881
> *STAYING INSIDE
> *


*Your a girl!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10181261
> *Your a girl!
> *


_YOUR ALIVE_


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10183142
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hi buddy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP BROTHERS!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10183188
> *WHAT UP BB]WHAT UP CIP*</span>


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO BUDDY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST CHILLIN! DREADIN THE DRIVE TO WORK IN THE MORNING!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 16 2008, 08:44 PM~10183219
> *JUST CHILLIN! DREADIN THE DRIVE TO WORK IN THE MORNING!
> *


CALL OFF


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:42 PM~10183198
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *


BOUT TIME YOU GET ON


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I KNO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up *300mag*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

CHUCKIE G!!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO CHUCK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:45 PM~10183240
> *I KNO
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10183248
> *CHUCKIE G!!!!
> *




what up *tnh* and *300mag*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 08:44 PM~10183225
> *CALL OFF
> *


WISH I COULD!! CANT LOSE THE HOURS, TRYING TO BUILD A CAR YA KNOW! :biggrin: 

DAMN THATS ONE SEXY BITCH! did you pick her up in phoenix!!! :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up CIP


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

YEAH FOR FREE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10183271
> *what up tnh and 300mag
> *


WHERE MY[SIZE=14] ROLLERZ [/SIZE]AT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10183299
> *YEAH FOR FREE
> *











*
wtf*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*  WHATS UP TP*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10183333
> *      WHATS UP TP
> *


*Chillen, trying to stay awake. Been sleeping all day since I got out of church. Today was one ugly day! *:angry:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP TP?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10183290
> *WISH I COULD!!  CANT LOSE THE HOURS, TRYING TO BUILD A CAR YA KNOW! :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN THATS ONE SEXY BITCH! did you pick her up in phoenix!!! :uh:
> *


SORRY BRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10183269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Weanie arm *:0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 300MAG, THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, 
ROLLERZ FEST 2008 UP IN THIS BITCH!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10183350
> *Chillen, trying to stay awake. Been sleeping all day since I got out of church. Today was one ugly day! :angry:
> *



YEA IT WAS HORRIBLE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10183354
> *WHAT UP TP?
> *


*Chillen, when is your car gonna get wet?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10183350
> *Chillen, trying to stay awake. Been sleeping all day since I got out of church. Today was one ugly day! :angry:
> *


DAYS LIKE THIS SUCK :barf:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 08:56 PM~10183384
> *DAYS LIKE THIS SUCK :barf:
> *







WHY ARE YOU ON A HANGOVER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 08:55 PM~10183379
> *YEA IT WAS HORRIBLE
> *


*Did Ralph tell you I handed him his first loss with his new disk. Smoked that ******, and J, and Paul Wall. :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I HOPE REAL SOON :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:55 PM~10183366
> *Weanie arm  :0
> *


JUST BEACAUSE ITS THE SIZE OF YOUR FINGERS!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOSE EVERY GAME WHATS NEW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10183399
> *Did Ralph tell you I handed him his first loss with his new disk. Smoked that ******, and J, and Paul Wall.  :biggrin:
> *



YEA HE SAID HE IS GIVIN THE PINK BACK TO CRYSTAL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10183407
> *JUST BEACAUSE ITS THE SIZE OF YOUR FINGERS!!!
> *


*Nah ******, something else! :biggrin*:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10183399
> *Did Ralph tell you I handed him his first loss with his new disk. Smoked that ******, and J, and Paul Wall.  :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU HAVE TO BRING UP OLD SH!T


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10183399
> *Did Ralph tell you I handed him his first loss with his new disk. Smoked that ******, and J, and Paul Wall.  :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU HAVE TO BRING UP OLD SH!T


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10183448
> *WHY YOU HAVE TO BRING UP OLD SH!T
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10183416
> *YEA HE SAID HE IS GIVIN THE PINK BACK TO CRYSTAL
> *


IM GETTING A NEW ONE FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

ITS OK BUDDY I LOSE ALL THE TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10183448
> *WHY YOU HAVE TO BRING UP OLD SH!T
> *


*Double Post Rookie!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up big Roy and Rollerz?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10183479
> *Double Post Rookie!
> *


IT WAS MY LAPTOP. NOT ME THIS TIME


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CHUCK?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10183481
> *Whats up big Roy and Rollerz?
> *


*What's cracken GOOD TIMER?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10183481
> *Whats up big Roy and Rollerz?
> *


STAYING INSIDE THIS WEATHER SUCKS. WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10183476
> *ITS OK BUDDY I LOSE ALL THE TIME
> *


I WAS UNDEFEATED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10183543
> *I WAS UNDEFEATED
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10183481
> *Whats up big Roy and Rollerz?
> *


What up Nick,how you doing homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719,* PROPER DOS*


*What's good ROy?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up ROy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*COLORADO_KANDYLAC*, THUGG PASSION, 300MAG, PROPER DOS

*Did you know that was me honking at you on Northern yesterday?
*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10183558
> *
> *


I WANT A REMATCH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:14 PM~10183570
> *THUGG PASSION, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS
> What's good ROy?
> *


What up Sean Chuck renzo Fe Cipie Kevin and the rest of the Rollerz dippin in and out tonight,me just kickin it wondering if I'm working tomorrow drinking a few :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 09:24 PM~10183638
> *I WANT A REMATCH
> *


*Whenever you want to get ur feelings hurt again, let me know.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 09:34 PM~10183739
> *Whenever you want to get ur feelings hurt again, let me know.
> *


TOMMORROW AFTER WORK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10183654
> *What up Sean Chuck renzo Fe Cipie Kevin and the rest of the Rollerz dippin in and out tonight,me just kickin it wondering if I'm working tomorrow drinking a few :biggrin:
> *


*You never know with that Colorado weather. Hopefully it will clear up so u can make that ferria.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 16 2008, 09:36 PM~10183753
> *TOMMORROW AFTER WORK
> *


*Sounds like a plan. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You aint lying....shit I need some ends...Chuck got any pics from last night?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, *GATO ******, CHUCKIEBOY63

*What's good 505 Rollerz?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10183781
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, GATO *****, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> What's good 505 Rollerz?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, GATO *****,* CHUCKIEBOY63*

*What's good Chucks? Counting down the dayz, huh?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss that Trey....was clean as hell


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10183785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You came up from this one.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 09:38 PM~10183773
> *Sounds like a plan.
> *


AS LONG AS ITS NICE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 16 2008, 08:40 PM~10183798
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, GATO *****, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> What's good Chucks? Counting down the dayz, huh?
> *


*YOU KNOW IT HOMIE...I JUST GOT IN DOG WAS TATTOOING SINCE 1000 THIS MORNING AND JUST FINISHED MY LAST ONE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO...SHIT IM BURNT OUT DOG!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 16 2008, 08:56 PM~10183963
> *YOU KNOW IT HOMIE...I JUST GOT IN DOG WAS TATTOOING SINCE 1000 THIS MORNING AND JUST FINISHED MY LAST ONE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO...SHIT IM BURNT OUT DOG!!!!
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tahoe my brother bagged, not a Lolo but hey itz tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:10 PM~10184088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so he works on Platte then huh?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10183779
> *You aint lying....shit I need some ends...Chuck got any pics from last night?
> *


*HERE YOU GO HOMIE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Look what Adan brought the homeboy Anthony back from Mexico!!! I leave Xquizite and they decide to step it up!!! Nuthin' but luv for them though!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

believe it or not I was sober all night no matter how fucked up I look in the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

more pics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry about the pics, it was from a camera phone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10184142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's Adan?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10183992
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


*X2*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10184163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't he your club member wit' the '63 rag? please don't tell me I've had his name wrong all this time!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10184163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a lot of chrome. Any idea of how much he paid. I know it's cheap as f#%& in Mexico.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:18 PM~10184177
> *who's Adan?
> *


double post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10184237
> *He's the guy in your club wit' the '63 rag, right? :dunno:
> *


Yeah he is I was just bullshiting cause I aint seen that foolio inna while :biggrin: 
When he get back?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Denver Nuggets 168

Seattle Supersonics 116*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10184237
> *He's the guy in your club wit' the '63 rag, right? :dunno:
> *


Yeah he is I was just bullshiting cause I aint seen that foolio inna while :biggrin: 
When he get back?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10184237
> *He's the guy in your club wit' the '63 rag, right? :dunno:
> *


Yeah he is I was just bullshiting cause I aint seen that foolio inna while :biggrin: 
When he get back?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10184237
> *He's the guy in your club wit' the '63 rag, right? :dunno:
> *


Yeah he is I was just bullshiting cause I aint seen that foolio inna while :biggrin: 
When he get back?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES .................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll holla at you guys tomorrow though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:26 PM~10184274
> *Yeah he is I was just bullshiting cause I aint seen that foolio inna while :biggrin:
> When he get back?
> *


This morning, I guess he's been in Mexico this whole time!!! I thought you were serious for a second I was like damn...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn quadripple post...damn server


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10184356
> *I'll holla at you guys tomorrow though!!!
> *


*L8ERZ PIMP!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!! Shitty ass weather outside!!! Can't wait for the summer!!!

:yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, 6Deuce, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

*What's good TKK! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2008, 10:13 PM~10184120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year of car is that off of?? any pics of how it use to look? Hey Sean I heard the chrome plating in Mexico went up or at least the hook up crazy cutty had did but it's probably still cheaper than the states


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10185226
> *what year of car is that off of?? any pics of how it use to look? Hey Sean I heard the chrome plating in Mexico went up or at least the hook up crazy cutty had did but it's probably still cheaper than the states
> *


*I know big Ldawg. Our economy is going to s#%&. So now all of the businesses are trying to make up the revenue by raising prices. We are in trouble as a nation right now. Just my .02*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 07:14 AM~10186314
> *I know big Ldawg. Our economy is going to s#%&. So now all of the businesses are trying to make up the revenue by raising prices. We are in trouble as a nation right now. Just my .02
> *


x2 
:werd: 


Good Morning Colorado!!! Hope everyone made it to where they were going today safe!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bring the kids and enjoy an Easter egg hunt,egg toss,horseshoes,sack races....and much more
Cars are highly recommended to be brought and shown.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If weather permits.....if not Bowling @ Brunswick Bowling alley on Circle and Galley behind the 7/11
Bowling starts @ 1200 noon if weather is crappy outside,all games will be paid for by Good Times car club.Shoes are to be rented individually


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 11:09 AM~10187330
> *Bring the kids and enjoy an Easter egg hunt,egg toss,horseshoes,sack races....and much more
> Cars are highly recommended to be brought and shown.</span>
> *




*What time? Don't forget many of us won't get out of church until noon.

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Speaking on myself only**, being that it is Easter Sunday, I may not be able to make it. *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 10:58 AM~10187699
> *What time? Don't forget many of us won't get out of church until noon.
> 
> Speaking on myself only, being that it is Easter Sunday, I may not be able to make it.
> *


The time is variable because of Church and other obligations.I'm sure we will not start activities til 2-3 if in the park and the games will be pre-bought if @ bowling alley


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10187731
> *The time is variable because of Church and other obligations.I'm sure we will not start activities til 2-3 if in the park and the games will be pre-bought if @ bowling alley
> *


*That's looken much better. I will do my best to be there to support Chucks farewell and GOOD TIMES. *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 11:05 AM~10187771
> *That's looken much better. I will do my best to be there to support Chucks farewell and GOOD TIMES.
> *


*DONT TRIP SEAN DOG YOU KNOW FAMILIA IS ALWAYS FIRST AND I WILL BE GOING TO CHUCH THAT MORNING MYSELF..I HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP AND WE GET SOME SUNSHINE DOG. IF NOT LIKE ROY SAID WILL HIT THE BOWLING ALLEY. SO I GUESS THIS SATURDAY WILL KNOW HOW THE WEATHER WILL BE FOR SUNDAY AND WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE LOCATION SATURDAY NIGHT.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10187841
> *WHAT UP COLORADO?
> *


Kita, he's alive!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:09 AM~10187330
> *Bring the kids and enjoy an Easter egg hunt,egg toss,horseshoes,sack races....and much more
> Cars are highly recommended to be brought and shown.
> *


*GRACIAS ROY.....*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10187836
> *DONT TRIP SEAN DOG YOU KNOW FAMILIA IS ALWAYS FIRST AND I WILL BE GOING TO CHUCH THAT MORNING MYSELF..I HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP AND WE GET SOME SUNSHINE DOG. IF NOT LIKE ROY SAID WILL HIT THE BOWLING ALLEY. SO I GUESS THIS SATURDAY WILL KNOW HOW THE WEATHER WILL BE FOR SUNDAY AND WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE LOCATION SATURDAY NIGHT..... :biggrin:
> *


*I hope everything works out including the weather!* :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10187853
> *Kita, he's alive!
> *


HOOTIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10187859
> *what up chuck
> *


*GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE ANTHONEY.....WAS IVANS BACK HURTING HIM...........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 AM~10187861
> *I hope everything works out including the weather!  :biggrin:
> *


*X2......................* :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10187878
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE ANTHONEY.....WAS IVANS BACK HURTING HIM........... :biggrin:
> *


i think when we got home it was a lil but it looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10187878
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE ANTHONEY.....WAS IVANS BACK HURTING HIM........... :biggrin:
> *


i think a lil when we got home but it looks good bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Chuck thanks for the tatt on my back and i want to wish Anthony a happy 23rd bithday primo. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy 23rd Mr.Someguythatpastoutatmyhouse.....AKA Summer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll have the answers to the Ladies and Childrens clothing later this afternoon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma be giving all the Good Timers a call today so keep your phones handy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 01:11 PM~10188311
> *Chuck thanks for the tatt on my back and i want to wish Anthony a happy 23rd bithday primo. :biggrin:
> *


*Pics or it didn't happen! :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up tigger


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10188723
> *Pics or it didn't happen!  :cheesy:
> *


Later on tonight after i figure out how to post pics cuz i'm not as smart as some of you guys.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Milkweed checkin in. Whats up GOODTIMERS?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:32 PM~10188462
> *Imma be giving all the Good Timers a call today so keep your phones handy
> *


 :uh: 





JUST JOKIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10185226
> *what year of car is that off of?? any pics of how it use to look? Hey Sean I heard the chrome plating in Mexico went up or at least the hook up crazy cutty had did but it's probably still cheaper than the states
> *


Itz from a '60...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2008, 01:47 PM~10189068
> *Itz from a '60...
> *


2 door?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 03:29 PM~10189356
> *2 door?
> *


*6 DOOR 8 PASSENGER LIMO.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS*

*What's good ROy!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:tears: I'm gonna miss her :tears:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190027
> *what up Sean
> *


*Just waiting for one more conference call at 5:00, and I will be done with my work day! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10190055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You selling your deuce?* :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10190057
> *Just waiting for one more conference call at 5:00, and I will be done with my work day!  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool,wish I worked today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10190068
> *You selling your deuce?  :dunno:
> *


It's sold


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10190055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sold it for the vert huh roy ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 03:29 PM~10189356
> *2 door?
> *


 :yes: Itz a bel air though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 03:58 PM~10190092
> *Sold it for the vert huh roy ?
> *


I had to :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:58 PM~10190089
> *It's sold
> 
> *


What? It didn't even make it to the summer!!! Is it staying in CO?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wyoming maybe :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 04:01 PM~10190134
> *Wyoming maybe :dunno:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:59 PM~10190102
> *I had to :biggrin:
> *


 :0 *Pics*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 04:03 PM~10190145
> *:0  Pics
> *


Give me 5 minutes I gotta upload em


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did you sell it or are you trading it?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 04:08 PM~10190199
> *Did you sell it or are you trading it?
> *


it's sold,well once it's outta the shop.I had to get the engine dropped in it but I think the trades fair :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2008, 04:00 PM~10190115
> *What? It didn't even make it to the summer!!! Is it staying in CO?
> *


Nah it's headed outta state


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We need pics bro!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2008, 05:18 PM~10190293
> *We need pics bro!!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm trying need to find some AA batteries good enough to upload these


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:04 PM~10190166
> *Give me 5 minutes I gotta upload em
> *


*It's been 17 minutes!* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:23 PM~10190330
> *I'm trying need to find some AA batteries good enough to upload these
> *


*Does that mean you found something local?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats been going on Sean?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 05:23 PM~10190332
> *It's been 17 minutes!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 04:24 PM~10190345
> *Does that mean you found something local?
> *


about 9 hours away but I got enough cash to make up for it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up all *TRADITIONS* saying whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

90k original miles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ugly guts but I'm sure Mayo's will hook me up with some clean guts....Imma need some lifts too quick....I want this fucker out by the 17th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

well i see those are 65 or 66 caps on a ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma give it away


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

at least I kept my plate :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

WHAT UP GOODTIMERS,CONGRATULATIONS ON THE VERT ROY,DAM I DIDNT GET 2 SEE THE 62 . :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 17 2008, 04:48 PM~10190544
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMERS,CONGRATULATIONS ON THE VERT ROY,DAM I DIDNT GET 2 SEE THE 62 . :tears:
> *


I have to transport it after it gets out so we'll cruise it together homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

NEXT THING FOR THE MONTE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:47 PM~10190537
> *at least I kept my plate :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 04:50 PM~10190556
> *I have to transport it after it gets out so we'll cruise it together homie
> *


 :biggrin: IM READY :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190575
> *NEXT THING FOR THE MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Christmas came early this year *TRADITIONS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I WILL POST PICS OF THE 4 FAT MAX PUMPS FROM REDS WHEN THEY GET HERE TO GOAL TO HAVE IT IN BY THIS SUNDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Rich does Chris still have those all Black spokes?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok Roy lets see the whole car. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Triple Black lotioned up.....by May 17th :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I can tell its a 63 ss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 17 2008, 04:59 PM~10190639
> *Ok Roy lets see the whole car. :biggrin:
> *


OK OK you know I was neever 1 to keep a secret,I think Ivan is the only 1 who knew all week....and that's because he stayed at my pad and I had to talk to the guy like 6 times....I figure I come out with it instead of him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 05:00 PM~10190654
> *I can tell its a 63 ss
> *


 :angry: 
Always gotta ruin something


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:58 PM~10190638
> *Hey Rich does Chris still have those all Black spokes?
> *


NO CHAPO HAS THEM NOW I GOT SOME CENTER GOLDS IF YOU ARE INSTERSTED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:58 PM~10190638
> *Hey Rich does Chris still have those all Black spokes?
> *


Chapo got them now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 05:04 PM~10190685
> *NO CHAPO HAS THEM NOW I GOT SOME CENTER GOLDS IF YOU ARE INSTERSTED
> *


Trying to go triple Black,thanks for the offer though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Those chrome daytons that you had in your garage would look good on that car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All the Red will be Black already talking to the painter and Interior guy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 05:07 PM~10190716
> *Those chrome daytons that you had in your garage would look good on that car.
> *


I know too bad they wasn't mine fawker


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I GOT STAMPED SERIAL NUMBERED 14 INCH 100 SPOKE DAYTONS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 06:04 PM~10190686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up homie, had to step it up and get a rag!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now are you gonna keep it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2008, 05:10 PM~10190745
> *Nice pick up homie, had to step it up and get a rag!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Now are you gonna keep it?
> *


thanks dog yeah this is a keeper,everything but lotion to be on by 17th.....maybe everything


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 05:09 PM~10190742
> *I GOT STAMPED SERIAL NUMBERED 14 INCH 100 SPOKE DAYTONS
> *


wish they was 13's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that's it 4 now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ok last one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

DAMN!!!! :wow: Roy, is this it? I like it....let me have it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 17 2008, 05:37 PM~10190920
> *DAMN!!!!  :wow:  Roy, is this it? I like it....let me have it
> *


25k it's yours


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10190928
> *25k it's yours
> 
> 
> ...


You take payments? I can put down 500 and make monthly payments of $35


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:17 PM~10190782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU MAKE TO MUCH MONEY HOMIE !!! YOU GOT WHAT YOU WANTED ROY ROY...I WISH YOU THE BEST ON THE BUILD UP GOODTIMER.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 17 2008, 05:50 PM~10191020
> *YOU MAKE TO MUCH MONEY HOMIE !!! YOU GOT WHAT YOU WANTED ROY ROY...I WISH YOU THE BEST ON THE BUILD UP GOODTIMER.....
> *


Thanks dog.......Coming soon


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:07 PM~10190720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TOO MUCH MONEY $$$$ LET ME GET A LOAN DOG!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had to post these up....with a word of advise ....don't ever pass out when there are women with sharpies around


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 06:09 PM~10191175
> *Had to post these up....with a word of advise ....don't ever pass out when there are women with sharpies around
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 07:09 PM~10191175
> *Had to post these up....with a word of advise ....don't ever pass out when there are women with sharpies around
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice ride Roy.Damm I want one even more now.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 12:11 PM~10188311
> *Chuck thanks for the tatt on my back and i want to wish Anthony a happy 23rd bithday primo. :biggrin:
> *


thanks ivan you 2 roy :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:33 PM~10190893
> *oops
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado riderz??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:12 PM~10191699
> *whats up colorado riderz??
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2008, 08:23 PM~10191817
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:30 PM~10191903
> *whats up buddy
> *





GETTIN READY TO HEAD THAT WAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2008, 08:23 PM~10191817
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHO WON TODAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2008, 08:31 PM~10191921
> *GETTIN READY TO HEAD THAT WAY
> *


BRING BEAR TO FIX MY CYLINDERS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:33 PM~10191941
> *BRING BEAR TO FIX MY CYLINDERS
> *




IF WE FIX IT TONIGHT ARE YOU GONNA HOP TNH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2008, 08:37 PM~10192001
> *IF WE FIX IT TONIGHT ARE YOU GONNA HOP TNH
> *


IM GONNA THREE WHEEL THAT B!%$#


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10192016
> *IM GONNA THREE WHEEL THAT B!%$#
> *


post pics when you do it :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10192033
> *post pics when you do it :cheesy:
> *


THE TRUCK WOULD FALL APART IF I DID


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM AND CO RIDERZ


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 06:09 PM~10191175
> *Had to post these up....with a word of advise ....don't ever pass out when there are women with sharpies around
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:45 PM~10192095
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM  AND CO RIDERZ
> *


WHAT UP LANDO. HOW WAS YESTERDAY?? HEARD YOU'RE TATTOOED


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10192033
> *post pics when you do it :cheesy:
> *


CLEAN VERT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My pitbull a-arms came in for the 64 today, here is the ford 9 inch for the 64 also shortened to run skirts and some black magic lower trailing arms. Trying to get the 64 ready for the streets.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 07:46 PM~10192117
> *WHAT UP LANDO. HOW WAS YESTERDAY?? HEARD YOU'RE TATTOOED
> *


WHATS UP BRO... YA GOT INKED... LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:49 PM~10192155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[*SIZE=7]SICK[/SIZE]* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:50 PM~10192167
> *WHATS UP BRO...  YA GOT INKED...  LOOKS GOOD TOO
> *


INKIE??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is the tat that chuck gave me sunday


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10192222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU SLEEP THAT NIGHT


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 07:53 PM~10192211
> *INKIE??
> *


YA... INKIE HOOKED IN UP GOOD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:56 PM~10192243
> *YA... INKIE HOOKED IN UP GOOD
> *


HE JUST TAKES TOO LONG :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:55 PM~10192233
> *DID YOU SLEEP THAT NIGHT
> *


Not very good thats for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 07:49 PM~10192155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should sell me those for the SS vert so I can show it by the 17th of May,you can always get more


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP SEAN??


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10192256
> *HE JUST TAKES TOO LONG :uh:
> *


MINE ONLY TOOK 2 HOURS...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 07:47 PM~10192126
> *CLEAN VERT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie,it will be clean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10192260
> *Not very good thats for sure
> *


LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP HEFE, AND RICH


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 07:58 PM~10192279
> *You should sell me those for the SS vert so I can show it by the 17th of May,you can always get more
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ray you off that plaque homie?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10192310
> *WHATS UP  HEFE, AND  RICH
> *


WHATS UP LANDO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10192296
> *Thanks homie,it will be clean
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO KEEP IT BLACK


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

4pump84cutty.............. YOU GOT A PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 06:23 PM~10190827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks firme ROy, Congrats homie!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:02 PM~10192327
> *ARE YOU GOING TO KEEP IT BLACK
> *


Yeah I'm going Black with Black guts and Black dish rims :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:59 PM~10192290
> *WHAT UP SEAN??
> *


*What's good ******?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10192310
> *WHATS UP  HEFE, AND  RICH
> *


*What's good Orlando? Post them pics of that Placa you just got. *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10192343
> *What's good ******?
> *


OFF TOMORROW. WHO WON TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:02 PM~10192334
> *Looks firme ROy, Congrats homie!
> *


Thanks homie,hopefully all goes well with the build-up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 09:04 PM~10192348
> *WHATS UP SEAN?
> *


*What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10192341
> *Yeah I'm going Black with Black guts and Black dish rims :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:04 PM~10192356
> *OFF TOMORROW. WHO WON TODAY
> *


*Are you really asking that? JAJA, JK. I won the 1st time by 12, and the second time by 10. :biggrin:*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10192370
> *What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha?
> *


WORKING ON THE MONTE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10192391
> *Are you really asking that? JAJA, JK. I won the 1st time by 12, and the second time by 10.  :biggrin:
> *


WERE THEY BLIND FOLDED. DAMN!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10192384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks good bROther!*

*Chuck is next this weekend. *

*And I just might get a 3rd! * :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10192384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR STILL UGLY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 09:07 PM~10192404
> *WORKING ON THE MONTE
> *


It's looken good homie, you have come a long way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:09 PM~10192421
> *YOUR STILL UGLY
> *


*Don't hate Orlando just because his tattoo is bigger than yours! :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:08 PM~10192415
> *Looks good bROther!
> 
> Chuck is next this weekend.
> ...



ILL BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS TO GET R.O.  ON THE OTHER ARM
GOTS TO REP THE FAM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:09 PM~10192423
> *It's looken good homie, you have come a long way.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy we can go pick up your car and i'll tow it back.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:07 PM~10192405
> *WERE THEY BLIND FOLDED. DAMN!!
> *


*All I can say is STREET!*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:10 PM~10192441
> *Don't hate Orlando just because his tattoo is bigger than yours!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:10 PM~10192441
> *Don't hate Orlando just because his tattoo is bigger than yours!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL GO GET ANOTHER ONE THATS BIGGER ON MY RIBS ******!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:11 PM~10192462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you get mudflaps....jk homie.Transport should have it here by the 1st :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:10 PM~10192445
> *ILL BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS TO GET  R.O.  ON THE OTHER ARM
> GOTS TO REP THE FAM
> *


*How about on your neck like the rest of the family? :0 *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDAZ. IT'S A FULL HOUSE. HEY ROY LIKE I ALWAYS TELL YOU, YOU MAKE TO MUCH FERIA, HOMIE. THAT'S A CLEAN VERT, HOMIE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:12 PM~10192472
> *ILL GO GET ANOTHER ONE THATS BIGGER ON MY RIBS ******!!
> *


*How about on your forearm too?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 08:12 PM~10192472
> *ILL GO GET ANOTHER ONE THATS BIGGER ON MY RIBS ******!!
> *


THEY WILL START ON YOUR BACK AND MOVE TO THE FRONT CAUSE YOUR ASS IS TO THIN TO FIT THE SIDE ONLY...... :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:13 PM~10192489
> *How about on your neck like the rest of the family?  :0
> *


THAT WOULD BE SICK :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 09:13 PM~10192482
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


*I think you should sell me that PA amp.  *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:11 PM~10192462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IVAN, YOU MAKE TOO MUCH FERIA. HOW MANY RIDES DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10192510
> *THEY WILL START ON YOUR BACK AND MOVE TO THE FRONT CAUSE YOUR ASS IS TO THIN TO FIT THE SIDE ONLY...... :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:13 PM~10192487
> *As long as you get mudflaps....jk homie.Transport should have it here by the 1st :biggrin:
> *


Mud flaps are for the city thats why i have an enclosed trailer dog


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:11 PM~10192462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro your going the wrong way


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10192510
> *THEY WILL START ON YOUR BACK AND MOVE TO THE FRONT CAUSE YOUR ASS IS TO THIN TO FIT THE SIDE ONLY...... :roflmao:
> *


IT WILL STILL BE BIGGER


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10192517
> *I think you should sell me that PA amp.
> *


IT SHOULD BE IN THE RIDE BY FRIDAY


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10192489
> *How about on your neck like the rest of the family?  :0
> *


THAT ONE CROSSED MY MIND TOO... BUT I NEED TO GET OUT OF THE ARMY FIRST AND HAVE A GOOD JOB THAT THEY DONT MIND IF I HAVE IT


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10192498
> *WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDAZ. IT'S A FULL HOUSE. HEY ROY LIKE I ALWAYS TELL YOU, YOU MAKE TO MUCH FERIA, HOMIE. THAT'S A CLEAN VERT, HOMIE.
> *


whats up ray


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS, THIS WEEKEND WAS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES. I'M GOING TO MISS ALL YOU FOOLS. CAN'T WAIT TIL THIS WEEKEND.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:47 PM~10190537
> *at least I kept my plate :biggrin:
> *


*Me too *:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10192521
> *DAMN IVAN, YOU MAKE TOO MUCH FERIA. HOW MANY RIDES DO YOU HAVE?
> *


I only have my daily and the two low lows the new tahoe is the wifes :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 17 2008, 08:16 PM~10192545
> *whats up ray
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE, JUST GETTING READY 4 THE WEEKEND. NOT 2 MANY LEFT HERE IN THE SPRINGS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:18 PM~10192562
> *I only have my daily and the two low lows the new tahoe is the wifes :biggrin:
> *


too much Money


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 08:17 PM~10192554
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS, THIS WEEKEND WAS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES. I'M GOING TO MISS ALL YOU FOOLS. CAN'T WAIT TIL THIS WEEKEND.
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


*GOODTIMES*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10192539
> *IT SHOULD BE IN THE RIDE BY FRIDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

10 Members: AZGTIMIN64, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, GTMILKWEED93, ROLLERZ96SS

FULL HOUSE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:18 PM~10192561
> *Me too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was good kicking it with you Ray .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, GTMILKWEED93, mafioso65, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZ96SS, 4pump84cutty, *~MR.FLEETWOOD~, *AZGTIMIN64, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good 505 ROLLERZ :0 *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

4pump84cutty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DID YOU GET THE PICS


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:18 PM~10192562
> *I only have my daily and the two low lows the new tahoe is the wifes :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I TOLD YOU, I HAVE A HOUSE 4 SALE, I KNOW IT'S JUST POCKET CHANGE 4 YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yous guys have a GOOD nite. I am goin to get some rest.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10192583
> *10 Members: AZGTIMIN64, 4pump84cutty, mafioso65, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65, PROPER DOS, THUGG PASSION, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, GTMILKWEED93, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> FULL HOUSE
> *


FO SHO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10192612
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU, I HAVE A HOUSE 4 SALE, I KNOW IT'S JUST POCKET CHANGE 4 YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


*Where in Phoenix?*


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:20 PM~10192596
> *It was good kicking it with you Ray .
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS, LIKE I SAID I ONLY HAVE A FEW MORE WEEKENDS BEFORE I HEAD 2 CALI. I KNOW WE'LL HAVE A FEW MORE PARTIES BEFORE I LEAVE. :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 17 2008, 08:21 PM~10192622
> *Yous guys have a GOOD nite. I am goin to get some rest.
> *


 YOU NEED YOUR BEAUTY SLEEP MILKWEED. :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10192612
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU, I HAVE A HOUSE 4 SALE, I KNOW IT'S JUST POCKET CHANGE 4 YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


Its tempting dog i didnt want to leave sunday it felt like home it was a good sunday afternoon.,


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10192608
> *4pump84cutty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DID YOU GET THE PICS
> *


I did i'll probably get ahold of you


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:22 PM~10192632
> *Where in Phoenix?
> *


NAH HOMIE, HERE IN THE SPRINGS. BUT MY BRO IS SELLING ONE IN GLENDALE NEXT 2 THE CARDINAL STADIUM.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10192622
> *Yous guys have a GOOD nite. I am goin to get some rest.
> *


*I see Chi town in ur avi, ain't it?*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:24 PM~10192645
> *Its tempting dog i didnt want to leave sunday it felt like home it was a good sunday afternoon.,
> *


yes sir it was a good weekend


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:24 PM~10192645
> *Its tempting dog i didnt want to leave sunday it felt like home it was a good sunday afternoon.,
> *


YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT "GOODTIMES"


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:25 PM~10192657
> *I did i'll probably get ahold of you
> *


COOL, BRO ALWAYS TRYIN TO HELP OUT A LOW LOW RIDER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:25 PM~10192660
> *NAH HOMIE, HERE IN THE SPRINGS. BUT MY BRO IS SELLING ONE IN GLENDALE NEXT 2 THE CARDINAL STADIUM.
> *


*Where in Litchfield Park? Quanto?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is the look I'm going for on the new ride.......alot more chrome though :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:28 PM~10192696
> *This is the look I'm going for on the new ride.......alot more chrome though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WE GONNA DISC IT TOMORROW


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HEFE....... YOU GOING TO THE SAN BERN SHOW?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose when you gonna come get your wheels ? lets get the 64 ready to show this summer.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10192691
> *Where in Litchfield Park? Quanto?
> *


NO, EAST OF THERE. ABOUT 5 MILES EAST OF THE STADIUM. IM NOT SURE, BUT I THINK HE IS ASKING ABOUT $212.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:29 PM~10192721
> *WE GONNA DISC IT TOMORROW
> *


*Yeah I am 3-0 with a disc that's not even mine. * :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:31 PM~10192754
> *Jose when you gonna come get your wheels ? lets get the 64 ready to show this summer.
> *


now bro :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 08:32 PM~10192758
> *NO, EAST OF THERE. ABOUT 5 MILES EAST OF THE STADIUM. IM NOT SURE, BUT I THINK HE IS ASKING ABOUT $212.
> *


THATS PEORIA... RIGHT? OR GLENDALE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Mar 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10192758
> *NO, EAST OF THERE. ABOUT 5 MILES EAST OF THE STADIUM. IM NOT SURE, BUT I THINK HE IS ASKING ABOUT $212.
> *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

ALRIGHT HOMIES. TAKE IT EASY AND I'LL SEE ALL YOU THIS WEEKEND.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Theyll be here tomorrow nobodys getting them we have a deal


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10192736
> *HEFE....... YOU GOING TO THE SAN BERN  SHOW?
> *


*I want to go, but not enough people want to go.  Besides I am still waiting to see if they are gonna pass this bill or not. :angry: *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10192783
> *Theyll be here tomorrow nobodys getting them we have a deal
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it easy Ray let me know if you want me to take that feria for that thing tambien


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10192787
> *I want to go, but not enough people want to go.    Besides I am still waiting to see if they are gonna pass this bill or not.  :angry:
> *


IF SOME ONE GOES LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GIVE THEM SO MONEY FOR A ROLLERZ CHAIN...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out colorado talk to you guys later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Ivan


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10192761
> *Yeah I am 3-0 with a disc that's not even mine.  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE UNTIL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10192761
> *Yeah I am 3-0 with a disc that's not even mine.  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10192506
> *How about on your forearm too?
> *


I WILL IF YOU DO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:37 PM~10192833
> *IF SOME ONE GOES LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GIVE THEM SO MONEY FOR A ROLLERZ CHAIN...
> *


*I can get that for you anytime. You should just buy mine! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:50 PM~10192958
> *I WILL IF YOU DO
> *


*You know that's not fair, we are in different fields.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10192884
> *TRUE UNTIL TOMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


*Would you like to place a wager since you are too scared to bet on bowling.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:51 PM~10192967
> *You know that's not fair, we are in different fields.
> *


I JUST DONT WANT TO WEAR A LONG SLEEVE IN THE SUMMER. WE ARE KINDA IN THE SAME BOAT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10192978
> *Would you like to place a wager since you are too scared to bet on bowling.
> *


WHAT DID YOU HAVE IN MIND


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10192983
> *I JUST DONT WANT TO WEAR A LONG SLEEVE IN THE SUMMER. WE ARE KINDA IN THE SAME BOAT*


*Same boat?

****** you in a row boat, and I'm in a speed boat.








JK Focker! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:53 PM~10192990
> *WHAT DID YOU HAVE IN MIND
> *


*A Benji *:0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:55 PM~10193021
> *A Benji  :0
> *


POINT SPRED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, *ROLLERZ96SS*, PROPER DOS, mafioso65

*PM sent.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10193037
> *POINT SPRED
> *


*No way straight up, and all 18 baskets too.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, *greenmerc77*, ROLLERZ96SS, PROPER DOS, mafioso65

*What's good Paul?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 09:58 PM~10193053
> *No way straight up, and all 18 baskets too.
> *


ill be there. you THINK i can borrow a bill from you then


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HEFE YOU GOT ...PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:00 PM~10193071
> *ill be there. you THINK i can borrow a bill from you then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:00 PM~10193083
> *HEFE YOU GOT  ...PM
> *


*Returned*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:59 PM~10193065
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, ROLLERZ96SS, PROPER DOS, mafioso65
> 
> What's good Paul?
> *


Whats going on Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ok, how about 10 the first 9, and 10 the second 9, or 20 straight up?*

*I don't do good the back 9  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 17 2008, 10:03 PM~10193104
> *Whats going on Sean
> *


*Going good for now. How's the Merc coming along?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 10:04 PM~10193110
> *Ok, how about 10 the first 9, and 10 the second 9, or 20 straight up?
> 
> I don't do good the back 9
> *


we can do first nine and second nine.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:06 PM~10193134
> *we can do first nine and second nine.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!! Damn it's been pretty busy up in here tonight. Roy congratulations Homie!!! That's gonna be a clean ass Vert Homie!!! :0 :0 
You build some nice shit, can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10193203
> *What up everybody!!! Damn it's been pretty busy up in here tonight. Roy congratulations Homie!!! That's gonna be a clean ass Vert Homie!!!  :0  :0
> You build some nice shit, can't wait to see how this one turns out.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 10:07 PM~10193150
> *:biggrin:
> *


give me a couple more weeks of bowling than i will bet you. but ill bet you at hacky sack


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT ROLLERZ FAM AND COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:22 PM~10193380
> *give me a couple more weeks of bowling than i will bet you. but ill bet you at hacky sack
> *


*Yeah cause you been practicing, but I'll bet on that too.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *impala63*, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZ96SS

*What's good JR? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:25 PM~10193410
> *GOOD NIGHT ROLLERZ FAM AND COLORADO RIDERS
> *


*Good night bROther!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 10:33 PM~10193493
> *THUGG PASSION, impala63, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> What's good JR?
> *


Just trying to keep up with the CO topic.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10193633
> *Just trying to keep up with the CO topic.
> *


THE PAGES ARE JUST FLYING BY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:25 PM~10193410
> *GOOD NIGHT ROLLERZ FAM AND COLORADO RIDERS
> *


GOOD NIGHT BROTHER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10193633
> *Just trying to keep up with the CO topic.
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP JOHN JOHN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10193481
> *Yeah cause you been practicing, but I'll bet on that too.
> *


WE NEED TO TRY HORSE SHOES


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 09:55 PM~10193753
> *WHAT UP JOHN JOHN
> *


JUST KICK IT AT HOME AND YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 17 2008, 11:00 PM~10193807
> *JUST KICK IT AT HOME AND YOU
> *


THE SAME. WHERES THE FIREBIRD


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:04 PM~10193847
> *THE SAME. WHERES THE FIREBIRD
> *


IN THE GARAGE WHERE IT BEEN FOR FIVE YEAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good Kev?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP KEV


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 17 2008, 11:07 PM~10193863
> *IN THE GARAGE WHERE IT BEEN FOR FIVE YEAR
> *


PULL IT OUT


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

i migth pull it in may


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10193947
> *i migth pull it in may
> *


CINCO?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10193990
> *CINCO?
> *


ALRIGHT RIDERZ AND FAMILIA IM OUT. HAVE A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:36 PM~10194126
> *ALRIGHT RIDERZ AND FAMILIA IM OUT. HAVE A GOOD NIGHT
> *


MAYBE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 17 2008, 11:10 PM~10193881
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good Kev?
> *


shit just trying to catch up a lil bit


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 11:12 PM~10193906
> *WHATS UP KEV
> *


nada Ralph
U?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 17 2008, 10:00 PM~10193071
> *ill be there. you THINK i can borrow a bill from you then
> *


Let me know which one the phone bill,cable bill, electricity bill whatever one you want to use I'll hook it up


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning RIDERS. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

<span style='color:gray'>


> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 18 2008, 05:03 AM~10195354
> *JR*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up everyone? sorry Roy, i sold those black spokes to Chapo after i bought my Daytons. looks like that vert will be killin' em when you are done.



what up Fes?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOOD mornin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 18 2008, 06:19 AM~10195537
> *what up everyone? sorry Roy, i sold those black spokes to Chapo after i bought my Daytons. looks like that vert will be killin' em when you are done.
> what up Fes?
> *


That's cool homie I'm sure I'll find some soon


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10194574
> *Let me know which one the phone bill,cable bill, electricity bill whatever one you want to use I'll hook it up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *R~LILTRIPPER~O*

*What's good Tyler?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:03 AM~10195354
> *Good Morning RIDERS. :cheesy:
> *


*That's way too early for me to be up!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice Impala Roy what did you give for it?? So do you have it at your house yet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 07:54 AM~10195887
> *Nice Impala Roy what did you give for it?? So do you have it at your house yet??
> *


Nah comes on the first,I traded mine and got some money :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:58 AM~10195912
> *Nah comes on the first,I traded mine and got some money :biggrin:
> *


You traded your ride for a vert and got money damn hustler right there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 08:00 AM~10195918
> *You traded your ride for a vert and got money damn hustler right there :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to come up homie....yeah got 7 large with it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 09:01 AM~10195931
> *Just trying to come up homie....yeah got 7 large with it
> *


DIZAMMNNNNNNN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got these coming ,should be here a week after car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hope to have a set of these around the same time
520's with 1 1/4" whitewall baby :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy,how's it going homie?
Got any pre-reg forms homie?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:58 AM~10196238
> *What up Izzy,how's it going homie?
> Got any pre-reg forms homie?
> *


I should have some by the end of this week bro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Bro I'm diggin the Vert!!!! Did you bust your nut yet or you waiting for it to get here!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 18 2008, 09:01 AM~10196264
> *I should have some by the end of this week bro!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Bro I'm diggin the Vert!!!! Did you bust your nut yet or you waiting for it to get here!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It all seems too GOOD to be true .....I'll wait to bust it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 09:07 AM~10196298
> *It all seems too GOOD to be true .....I'll wait to bust it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

So what made you go with the Vert??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10196304
> *:0  :0
> 
> So what made you go with the Vert??
> *


It's been my dream car :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 09:09 AM~10196312
> *It's been my dream car :cheesy:
> *


That's cool, you got what you wanted!!!! Should be sick too.

Well gotta get back to work, I'll holla at everyone laterz!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul,just waiting for a call to go to work homie....you?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN, I DONT LOG ON FOR A DAY AND FALL BACK 15 PAGES...AND ROY BUYS A NEW CAR....NICE CAR ROY.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 18 2008, 09:53 AM~10196620
> *DAMN, I DONT LOG ON FOR A DAY AND FALL BACK 15 PAGES...AND ROY BUYS A NEW CAR....NICE CAR ROY.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn no work again today....this $h!t sucks


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 18 2008, 10:53 AM~10196620
> *DAMN, I DONT LOG ON FOR A DAY AND FALL BACK 15 PAGES...AND ROY BUYS A NEW CAR....NICE CAR ROY.. :thumbsup:
> *


*More like 3 days ******! *:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 18 2008, 12:06 PM~10197115
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good John Deuce!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10197062
> *Damn no work again today....this $h!t sucks
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 18 2008, 11:06 AM~10197115
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up John


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:13 PM~10197157
> *I know huh
> 
> 
> ...


*This guy losing weight ?? Or is this an old picture of when he was younger?*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10197132
> *What's good John Deuce!
> *


just geting ready for work and you sean


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:wave: :wave: CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

An old pic
here is what he looks like now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:22 PM~10197221
> *An old pic
> here is what he looks like now
> 
> ...


*His age is showing a lot now, dang!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know like his ass has been in back of a liquor store pan handling for a year and a half


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:24 PM~10197242
> *I know like his ass has been in back of a liquor store pan handling for a year and a half
> *


*HUH* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 11:24 AM~10197246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Is that Nothing but trouble?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:25 PM~10197253
> *:0
> Is that Nothing but trouble?
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn he's added some nice touches...GOOD to see that ride in GOOD hands :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 11:29 AM~10197293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got Milk?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10197303
> *Got Milk?
> *


*Enough for you and me.* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 11:32 AM~10197317
> *Enough for you and me.  :biggrin:
> *


I prefer low-fat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:25 PM~10197253
> *:0
> Is that Nothing but trouble?
> *


Oh she'll get your ass in trouble all right :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10197357
> *I prefer low-fat
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 11:36 AM~10197360
> *Oh she'll get your ass in trouble all right :cheesy:
> *



























:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: I was just joking I knew what you were talking about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 11:39 AM~10197386
> *:uh: I was just joking I knew what you were talking about
> *


sorry for being a smart ass
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So where's everyone staying for Denver?
Alamosa?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 12:24 PM~10197246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:22 PM~10197230
> *What up JR
> *


Not much.Just another day and you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 18 2008, 04:25 PM~10199694
> *Not much.Just another day and you.
> *


another day at home not getting paid


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN GOODTIMERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:27 PM~10199711
> *another day at home not getting paid
> *


*No big deal for a baller like yourself!* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ray


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:41 PM~10197402
> *So where's everyone staying for Denver?
> Alamosa?
> *


*Holiday Inn on Banock street. You guyz should stay there too, we go live at Teddy's downstairs in the hotel. And no one messes with the rides. Ask Fes he'll tell you. :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 04:37 PM~10199779
> *No big deal for a baller like yourself! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah baller as in snowballer....that's how I feel my financial situation is going.....downhill


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 04:37 PM~10199779
> *No big deal for a baller like yourself! :cheesy:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I ALWAYS TELL HIM. BIG BALLER.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:27 PM~10199711
> *another day at home not getting paid
> *


You still have vert.Just think when you get it.Youll stay at home just to wash it. :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 04:39 PM~10199797
> *Yeah baller as in snowballer....that's how I feel my financial situation is going.....downhill
> *


I CAN SEE ESPECIALLY WITH THE 63 VERT THAT YOU PICKED UP.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 04:39 PM~10199795
> *Holiday Inn on Banock street. You guyz should stay there too, we go live at Teddy's downstairs in the hotel. And no one messes with the rides. Ask Fes he'll tell you.  :biggrin:
> *


Are you guys staying Sunday night too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody wanna buy a vert?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:44 PM~10199831
> *Anybody wanna buy a vert?
> *


*I do, but not for no 25K!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:43 PM~10199825
> *Are you guys staying Sunday night too?
> *


*A lot of people do. I usually stay Friday and party until it's time to head over to the coliseum around 6:00am, and stay Saturday, then go home after the cruise.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 05:47 PM~10199849
> *I do, but not for no 25K!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*CHUCKIEBOY63*, THUGG PASSION, impala63, PROPER DOS

*What's good Big Chucks?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CHUCKIEBOY63, THUGG PASSION, *impala63,* PROPER DOS

*What's good JR?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 04:47 PM~10199849
> *I do, but not for no 25K!!
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10199900
> *:0
> *


*PM Sent!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10199897
> *CHUCKIEBOY63, THUGG PASSION, impala63, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good JR?
> *


Its all good here.What about you?Have you started working on your car?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well I'm out, gotz some disk to play. :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Sean


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 04:52 PM~10199891
> *CHUCKIEBOY63, THUGG PASSION, impala63, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good Big Chucks?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE....JUST HERE CHILLEN IN THE HOTEL DOGGIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN ROY ROY......


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO? Whut Up Chris!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony & Fes


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And *TKK*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:21 PM~10200073
> *What up Anthony & Fes
> *


Whutz up Roy!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:22 PM~10200087
> *And TKK
> *


WHATS UP ROY


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:12 AM~10195976
> *Got these coming ,should be here a week after car
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass roy :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10200091
> *Whutz up Roy!!!
> *


Nothing much homie just waiting for this Season to start.We have a really strong Chapter and I can't wait to see some of these foolio's ideas become reality this season
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On another note there is a car/bike show the same day as the Ruthless show in the Springs....Izzy know?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 11:38 AM~10197376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my old car :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:17 PM~10200042
> *What up Chuck
> *


*WELCOME TO THE "SS" CLUB FUCKER......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 05:28 PM~10200149
> *WELCOME TO THE "SS" CLUB FUCKER...... :biggrin:
> *


  
Not official yet but in the making :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:25 PM~10200116
> *Nothing much homie just waiting for this Season to start.We have a really strong Chapter and I can't wait to see some of these foolio's ideas become reality this season
> :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10200157
> *
> Not official yet but in the making :biggrin:
> *


*CROSS YOUR FINGERS AND TOES......*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10200157
> *
> Not official yet but in the making :biggrin:
> *


i heard post up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 18 2008, 05:28 PM~10200144
> *thats my old car  :0
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:31 PM~10200177
> *
> *


brought back memorys :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10200116
> *Nothing much homie just waiting for this Season to start.We have a really strong Chapter and I can't wait to see some of these foolio's ideas become reality this season
> :cheesy:
> *


Yea you guyz definitely doin' your thing!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 11:30 AM~10197298
> *Damn he's added some nice touches...GOOD to see that ride in GOOD hands :thumbsup:
> *


x2 im bringing out another soon


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THIS SEASON IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAINS I KNOW THAT[SIZE=14]* TKK *[/SIZE]GOT SOMETHING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 18 2008, 05:38 PM~10200249
> *THIS SEASON IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAINS I KNOW THAT[SIZE=14] TKK [/SIZE]GOT SOMETHING
> *


We know you got something up your sleeve big *TRADITIONS*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 18 2008, 05:38 PM~10200249
> *THIS SEASON IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAINS I KNOW THAT[SIZE=14] TKK [/SIZE]GOT SOMETHING
> *


i just want 2 cruz


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:41 PM~10200281
> *We know you got something up your sleeve big TRADITIONS
> *


JUST A LITTLE BIT WE ALL DO HOPE FULLY BY SUNDAY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2008, 05:36 PM~10200227
> *Yea you guyz definitely doin' your thing!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS FES DOG, IT TAKES ALOT HOMIE TO BUILD A SOLID ASS CHAPTER...BUT SOLID LEADERSHIP AND THE MEMBERS IS WHAT MAKES IT ALL HAPPEN ESE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 18 2008, 05:42 PM~10200289
> *i just want 2 cruz
> *


Oh we're known for cruizin homie....you'll see


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I WANT MY SWITCHES TO SHOW UP SO I CAN PUT THEM IN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 18 2008, 05:42 PM~10200289
> *i just want 2 cruz
> *


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 18 2008, 05:43 PM~10200297
> *I WANT MY SWITCHES TO SHOW UP SO I CAN PUT THEM IN
> *


*I GOT YOUR PM DOG.....ILL CALL YOU TONIGHT HOMIE!!*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: what's everone?????????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:47 PM~10200330
> *I GOT YOUR PM DOG.....ILL CALL YOU TONIGHT HOMIE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:43 PM~10200296
> *Oh we're known for cruizin homie....you'll see
> *


*WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT GOODTIMER????*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I GOT 4 OF THESE COMING BRAND NEW SET UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 18 2008, 05:55 PM~10200424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   
Money aint a thang with you huh?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 05:51 PM~10200381
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin: what's everone?????????
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN THIRTY.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10200403
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT GOODTIMER????
> *


First nice Saturday in April.....Nice enough to let the top down of course


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10200557
> *First nice Saturday in April.....Nice enough to let the top down of course
> *


*FIRME..............*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 07:03 PM~10200511
> *
> Money aint a thang with you huh?
> *


NOT WHEN MY WORK IS PUTTING ME ON 12 HOUR DAYS 7 DAYS A WEEK IN MAY BUT INCOME TAX GIVE ME A BIG BOOST ON THIS ONE AND THE CRUISE NIGHTS ON POWERS HAVE STARTED BUT EVERY BODY GOES HOME ABOUT 4 O CLOCK


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KEV?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:04 PM~10200525
> *WHATS CRACKEN THIRTY.....
> *


how it going/ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 06:18 PM~10200698
> *how it going/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up homie,missed you on Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 06:18 PM~10200698
> *how it going/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*CHILLEN DOG IN THE HOTEL...IT FEELS LIKE IM VISITING COLORADO NOW!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 18 2008, 07:13 PM~10200638
> *WHATS UP KEV?
> *


waddup Rich, just catching up a lil bit


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10200706
> *What up homie,missed you on Saturday :biggrin:
> *


sorry :uh: :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*5 DAYS LEFT COLORADO AND I HAVE TO HIT THE HWY BACK TO THE WEST SIDE!!!! MET ALOT OF FIRME PEEPS OUT HERE THOUGH!!!*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:22 PM~10200735
> *CHILLEN DOG IN THE HOTEL...IT FEELS LIKE IM VISITING COLORADO NOW!!
> *


It's cold over her It sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10200764
> *sorry  :uh:  :uh:
> *


It's all GOOD homie there's always another day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10200777
> *It's cold over her It sucks
> *


*I BET HOMIE, THATS ONE THING IM NOT GONNA MISS IS THE SNOW AND THE COLD!!!!* :uh:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:30 PM~10200813
> *It's all GOOD homie there's always another day
> *


thank maybe everbody come down here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:30 PM~10200818
> *I BET HOMIE, THATS ONE THING IM NOT GONNA MISS IS THE SNOW AND THE COLD!!!! :uh:
> *


Except for when you run outta room in the fridge for that stuff you have in your Avi :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 18 2008, 06:31 PM~10200823
> *thank maybe everbody come down here.
> *


  sure


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:32 PM~10200827
> *Except for when you run outta room in the fridge for that stuff you have in your Avi :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT YOU ALWAYS GOTTA HAVE .........*










*PROUD SPONSER OF GOODTIMES CC* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 18 2008, 06:39 PM~10200895
> *THATS RIGHT YOU ALWAYS GOTTA HAVE .........
> 
> 
> ...


That's not GOOD publicity about our Family :no:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice vert ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 07:11 PM~10201126
> *Nice vert ROy
> *


Thanks Kevin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good K~Dawg?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10201158
> *What's good K~Dawg?
> *


waddup sean
how bad did you beat em?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10201184
> *waddup sean
> how bad did you beat em?
> *


*Actually I got beat by 2 or 3 by TNH. :angry: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2008, 08:28 PM~10201253
> *Actually I got beat by 2 or 3 by TNH.  :angry:
> *


damn i know he will be on here soon then to brag
:roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10200948
> *That's not GOOD publicity about our Family :no:
> *


*SINCE WHEN DID YOU BECOME AN ANGEL CULERO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10082767
> *COLORADO'S ORIGINAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOw #8 AT THE GRAND PALADIUM............    1300 w. 62nd AVE DENVER CO 80211....  SUNDAY MAY 4 2008  10 am to 5pm...  MOVE-IN 6AM to 10AM SUNDAY........  SPONSORED BY JUST CASUAL CAR CLUB...  AND  2 DEZIRE STREET [email protected] MAGAZINE.....  THE BATTLE FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS#2....    ENTRY FEE: $20 cars,bikes$10,models$5..        MC'D BY HU$$LA ENTERTAINMENT...  AT 7:00PM IN SIDE THE PALADIUM  ORIGINAL BIG DADDY RECORDS WILL BE HOSTING A CONCERT FEATURING COLORADO'S BEST ARTIST'S & NATIONAL ACTS........          SPONSORSHIP OPPORTUNITIES AND BOOTH SPACE AVAILABLE: Contact us at 720-495-8488,  [email protected],  [email protected],  www.myspace.com/originalbigdaddyrecords.........  PRE-REGISTER NOW........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:27 PM~10200139
> *On another note there is a car/bike show the same day as the Ruthless show in the Springs....Izzy know?
> *



What up bro??? Well I thought we were GOOD on the date, but I guess we'll have to make do. If you want a pregistration bro you can go to www.beatcolorado.com and there's a link right on there home page. I know it's in black, they kinda of Fuckered that up. But you can print it and just right your info on some white paper, and mail it to us or hit me up and we'll figure somethin else out. It's a hassle I know. Let me know if you got more info on that "other" show that's going on.













I miss this shit!!!!!   
Summer's gettin here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's called the show and shine homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:37 PM~10201784
> *I think it's called the show and shine homie
> *


I'll see if I can get more info on it. I can only hope that we'll get some support for our show, too late to change the date now. It's on the Internet,Lil,myspace, and we've been passin the word around.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I'm out. Hope everyone has a good night!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10201285
> *damn i know he will be on here soon then to brag
> :roflmao:
> *


i really dont count it as a win. sean didnt have his disc. he used one of mine


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10201285
> *damn i know he will be on here soon then to brag
> :roflmao:
> *


me and TP will go at it again. when you coming down?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 18 2008, 09:59 PM~10201947
> *me and TP will go at it again. when you coming down?
> *


i was going to tomorrow, but i have a class wit my daughter


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10202029
> *i was going to tomorrow, but i have a class wit my daughter
> *


I THINK WE SHOULD ALL GO ON SATURDAY.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP GOODTIMES. YOU READY FOR THE MOVE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 18 2008, 10:14 PM~10202095
> *I THINK WE SHOULD ALL GO ON SATURDAY.
> *


sounds good i can be there by four
after i get off work


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 18 2008, 08:55 PM~10201912
> *i really dont count it as a win. sean didnt have his disc. he used one of mine
> *


WHAT UP GUY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 18 2008, 10:41 PM~10202321
> *WHAT UP GUY
> *


WHAT UP JOHN JOHN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10202249
> *sounds good i can be there by four
> after i get off work
> *


WORKS FOR ME. I HAVE TO WORK UNTIL 5:30 BUT I CAN MEET YOU GUYS AFTER


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP RAL


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP RAL


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 18 2008, 09:49 PM~10202407
> *WORKS FOR ME. I HAVE TO WORK UNTIL 5:30 BUT I CAN MEET YOU GUYS AFTER
> *


JUST DO HOMEWORK AND YOU


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Colorado?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Time for another day of work. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! Yo whutz up Chris?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 05:17 AM~10203691
> *Time for another day of work. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: I wont know what thats like til I am back in Chicago and out the Army.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes? how you been homie?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Fes and curiousdos?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Goodtimer? i don't think i have introduced myself to you yet, my name is Chris


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2008, 06:18 AM~10203868
> *whats up Goodtimer? i don't think i have introduced myself to you yet, my name is Chris
> *


My name is Nick, homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2008, 07:15 AM~10203863
> *whats good Fes? how you been homie?
> *


Trying to get this shit together!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 19 2008, 07:16 AM~10203865
> *Whats up Fes and curiousdos?
> *


Whutz Up Nick!!! I just got your name from the other post just now, but when are you bringing that caddy out? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Fes you got a pm


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2008, 06:22 AM~10203883
> *Whutz Up Nick!!! I just got your name from the other post just now, but when are you bringing that caddy out?  :biggrin:
> *


Well I might not be If all goes well I will be tradin it for a 95 with chrome undies.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 19 2008, 07:27 AM~10203903
> *Well I might not be If all goes well I will be tradin it for a 95 with chrome undies.
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats goin' on Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Chris,just getting ready for work.You?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS UP SEAN....*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's going on for Cinco, I thought I seen a flyer posted a while back


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz good Colorado Ryders!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up kdawg


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

get to work tnh


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 03:48 PM~10207621
> *get to work tnh
> *


done for the day buddy


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 03:39 PM~10207567
> *whats up kdawg
> *


nada just chillin
you?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.COM*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10208079
> *VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.COM
> *


CHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP K-DAWG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10208079
> *VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.COM
> *


http://www.vanderslicecustoms.com/


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado!*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats happenin?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 19 2008, 08:25 AM~10204135
> *WHATS UP SEAN....
> 
> 
> ...


 *:0 Calling me out, huh? Focker!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

There goes my old sh!%


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks *TRADITIONS* :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:43 PM~10200296
> *Oh we're known for cruizin homie....you'll see
> *


i cant wait roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 19 2008, 07:29 PM~10210112
> *i cant wait roy
> *


Me neither....well a familiar face has added his presence as a prospect for the *Good Times Familia*








Heeeeee'sss back....and in the Familia this time.Just got his old ride back after adding suede and Croc to the interior and plans of finishing off this baby with some *lotioned undies*
*JR(Mando)* into the Familia


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's cracken Colorado? Where them Famous ROLLERZ at?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos,what's the word on the Blue Bird Homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10210629
> *What's cracken Colorado? Where them Famous ROLLERZ at?
> *


WHAT UP TP???


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 19 2008, 07:47 PM~10210290
> *Me neither....well a familiar face has added his presence as a prospect for the Good Times Familia
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A FIRME RIDE ,AND HES JOINING GOODTIMES ORALE! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 19 2008, 08:36 PM~10210779
> *THATS A FIRME RIDE ,AND HES JOINING GOODTIMES ORALE! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah homie another Regal(82) joining the Familia


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up TP and ROY?MOSTHATED IN DA HOUSE.............


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 19 2008, 08:24 PM~10210658
> *What up Marcos,what's the word on the Blue Bird Homie?
> *


WHAT UP ROY,GONNA CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10210797
> *Whats up TP and ROY?MOSTHATED IN DA HOUSE.............
> *


What up Baller?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats you ROY.Shit im still looking.........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:23 PM~10210648
> *What up Big Sean
> *


*What's good ROy dawg?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good everyone!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

5 Members: TRADITIONS 79 65, THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, PROPER DOS, rollerzonly_tnh

WHATS UP EVERY 1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10210797
> *Whats up TP and ROY?MOSTHATED IN DA HOUSE.............
> *


*What's good good JR. What's the word in LJ?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait til the season homies....
Lotta Love Y Respeto going out this year....shit I been seeing all kinds of rides I've never seen already....somebody has shit undercover,,,,,,or there is a helluva lot of prospects out there :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10210916
> *5 Members: TRADITIONS 79 65, THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, PROPER DOS, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> WHATS UP EVERY 1
> *


*What's good RICHIE?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10210930
> *What's good RICHIE?
> *


1 MORE DAY CLOSER TO GETTING THE JUICE IN MY RIDE THATS WHATS UP THAN IT ON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10210948
> *1 MORE DAY CLOSER TO GETTING THE JUICE IN MY RIDE THATS WHATS UP THAN IT ON
> *


*Can't wait to see it homie!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65,* fesboogie*

*What's good Big Fes Homie?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10210955
> *Can't wait to see it homie!
> *


THE SUBS AND THE AMP SHOULD BE IN IT TOMARROW GOT THE DECK IN IT TODAY SO IT COMING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THE BIG SURPRIZE WILL COME AT SUPER SHOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10210963
> *THE SUBS AND THE AMP SHOULD BE IN IT TOMARROW GOT THE DECK IN IT TODAY SO IT COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, you been putten in OT on that siete nueve that's for sure!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10210979
> *THE BIG SURPRIZE WILL COME AT SUPER SHOW
> *


*I already know! :biggrin: *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS NICE AND MONEY IS ROLLING IN ITS GOOD DID YOU FIND OUT ANYTHING ON THAT BILL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10210919
> *What's good good JR. What's the word in LJ?
> *


Not much homie just doing a little here and there.What about you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10210960
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Big Fes Homie?
> *


Whutz Up Sean? How's Thug Passion coming? Done anything yet?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10210989
> *NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS NICE AND MONEY IS ROLLING IN ITS GOOD DID YOU FIND OUT ANYTHING ON THAT BILL
> *


*Not yet bRO, I wish they would vote on it already, because my life is on hold until they do.  *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 PM~10211011
> *Not yet bRO, I wish they would vote on it already, because my life is on hold until they do.
> *


NO SHIT I HOPE IT GOES WELL FOR YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 PM~10211004
> *Not much homie just doing a little here and there.What about you?
> *


*What's the word on them verts out there, is homie ready to let them go yet?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 PM~10211009
> *Whutz Up Sean? How's Thug Passion coming? Done anything yet?
> *


*Nah, I haven't done anything but clean half of the undercarriage, and then I got tired. :cheesy: 

But I'm not going to do too much to it this year. If this bill passes I am going to sell it, and if it don't pass I will complete a frame off over winter. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10211021
> *NO SHIT I HOPE IT GOES WELL FOR YOU
> *


*Thanks bRO!  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10211046
> *Nah, I haven't done anything but clean half of the undercarriage, and then I got tired. :cheesy:
> 
> But I'm not going to do too much to it this year. If this bill passes I am going to sell it, and if it don't pass I will complete a frame off over winter.
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! Hope the bill don't pass... I wanna see what your vision for that car would be!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10211023
> *What's the word on them verts out there, is homie ready to let them go yet?
> *


Which ones.Hey co im looking for a 63 vert ss project car.willing to speng 10gs depending on condition.Hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10211086
> *Thatz whutz up!!! Hope the bill don't pass... I wanna see what your vision for that car would be!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*It will be much better than what it is, I guarantee you that.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10211110
> *It will be much better than what it is, I guarantee you that.
> *


  Well I gotz to be up way too damn early tomorrow so I'll holla at you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, TRADITIONS 79 65,* BigTigger R.O*., impala63

*What's good bROther, what's the word in the 505?

*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10211124
> *  Well I gotz to be up way too damn early tomorrow so I'll holla at you guys tomorrow!!!
> *


*L8ERZ Pimp!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10211124
> *  Well I gotz to be up way too damn early tomorrow so I'll holla at you guys tomorrow!!!
> *


LATER FES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* 900 Pages Colorado, that's what's up! *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10211144
> * 900 Pages Colorado, that's what's up!
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll157/r.../Picture221.jpg


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll157/r.../Picture221.jpg


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sean where is the link we were talkin about


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:24 PM~10211248
> *http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll157/r.../Picture221.jpg
> *


ROokie! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 10:30 PM~10211285
> *sean where is the link we were talkin about
> *


*Like 4 or 5 pages back.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:30 PM~10211280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*40 MPH Go-Karts in AZ :biggrin: Who's ur daddy?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10211302
> *Like 4 or 5 pages back.
> *


I FIGURED IT OUT TP!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean ,Chuck and TNH?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:35 PM~10211329
> *40 MPH Go-Karts in AZ :biggrin:  Who's ur daddy?
> *


ILL GET YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:36 PM~10211333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn ******, I needed to shave. Looken like a 4th street bum, :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:37 PM~10211339
> *I FIGURED IT OUT TP!!
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10211345
> *Whats up Sean ,Chuck and TNH?
> *


JUST LEARNED HOW TO POST PICS AND LOVIN IT. WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10211345
> *Whats up Sean ,Chuck and TNH?
> *


*Checken out the pics TNH is posten.  *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10211345
> *Whats up Sean ,Chuck and TNH?
> *


JUST LEARNED HOW TO POST PICS AND LOVIN IT. WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10211350
> *ILL GET YOU NEXT YEAR
> *


*Sure you will buddy, I'll lap you again!* :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10211383
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP JOHN JOHN


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics...............


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10211383
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good John Deuce? Where's the Avatar homie?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10211392
> *Sure you will buddy, I'll lap you again!  :0
> *


WE SHOULD HAVE A HUGE RACE AT BIG DADDYS FAST TRACK


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10211393
> *WHAT UP JOHN JOHN
> *


JUST GOT NOME FROM WORK AND HAVE A COLD BEER NOW AND YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10211345
> *Whats up Sean ,Chuck and TNH?
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10211394
> *Nice pics...............
> *


*So what R U doing new to the Trey?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just some touch ups.Still looking for that vert.so I can have the pair............ :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10211401
> *JUST GOT NOME FROM WORK AND HAVE A COLD BEER NOW AND YOU
> *


DOWNLOADING PICS GUY!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10211402
> *whats up bRO
> *


Not much Chuck and you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10211400
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A HUGE RACE AT BIG DADDYS FAST TRACK
> *


*Them are kids Go Karts. :twak: *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10211433
> *DOWNLOADING PICS GUY!!
> *


THAT KOOL IM NEW AT THIS SHIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:47 PM~10211427
> *Just some touch ups.Still looking for that vert.so I can have the pair............ :biggrin:
> *


*It's just a matter of time homie before you get one. No doubt about that.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's Ruben been up to? I haven't heard fROm him in a while. He usually calls me every few weeks or so.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:50 PM~10211451
> *It's just a matter of time homie before you get one. No doubt about that.
> *


I hope.Untill then Ill roll the hard top.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:44 PM~10211399
> *What's good John Deuce? Where's the Avatar homie?
> *


JUST HAVE A COLD BEER AND YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10211476
> *I hope.Untill then Ill roll the hard top.
> *


*Me too!  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:48 PM~10211437
> *Not much Chuck and you?
> *



just chillen there aint to much goin on around here


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10211472
> *What's Ruben been up to? I haven't heard fROm him in a while. He usually calls me every few weeks or so.
> *


I talked to him today.He is still doing side work making that money............


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10211485
> *JUST HAVE A COLD BEER AND YOU
> *


*Me just have cold coROna Guy. I at nome doing that this , naw mean?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10211501
> *I talked to him today.He is still doing side work making that money............
> *


*Tell him to call me once in a while. :cheesy: *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10211507
> *Me just have cold coROna Guy. I at nome doing that this , naw mean?
> *


THAT KOOL ARE YOU GOING BOWLING SOON


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 PM~10211449
> *THAT KOOL IM NEW AT THIS SHIT
> *


ME TOO GUY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:56 PM~10211519
> *Tell him to call me once in a while.  :cheesy:
> *


Will do homie.Talk to you later.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT COLORADO RIDERZ IM OUT. JUST SOME EYE CANDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10211507
> *Me just have cold coROna Guy. I at nome doing that this , naw mean?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10211538
> *Will do homie.Talk to you later.
> *


*L8ERZ Pimp!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10211537
> *ME TOO GUY
> *


SO WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW AT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10211554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that your Torta in the middle Ralph?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10211528
> *THAT KOOL ARE YOU GOING BOWLING SOON
> *


*Yeah, manana bRO!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up mafioso 65


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:02 PM~10211577
> *Is that your Torta in the middle Ralph?
> *











MRS STODDARD AND MRS GONZALES MRS VALDEZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:01 PM~10211566
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW AT
> *


*The Ruthless show in May, I think?*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10211594
> *Yeah, manana bRO!
> *


WHAT TIME I MIGTH GO TO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10211620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Who is Valdez?*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10211620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:07 PM~10211644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WTF???* :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *~DaddyCaddy~, *RO4LIFE 719, mafioso65, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good 505 ROLLERZ?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10211620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that yours on the bottom right hand corner being old


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10211636
> *Who is Valdez?
> *


SKINNY JAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 11:13 PM~10211704
> *is that yours on the bottom right hand corner being old
> *


QUE?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:14 PM~10211715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10211729
> *QUE?
> *



next to the guy in the blue vest


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10211742
> *next to the guy in the blue vest
> *


D!CK :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BOWLING MANANA TP??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10211760
> *D!CK :twak:
> *



watch for the next meeting now you have *two fines*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 11:19 PM~10211775
> *watch for the next meeting now you have two fines
> *


YOU OWE ME THIRTY DOLLARS ANYWAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:18 PM~10211768
> *BOWLING MANANA TP??
> *


*And you know this mayne.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 19 2008, 11:19 PM~10211780
> *YOU OWE ME THIRTY DOLLARS ANYWAY
> *



i thought you were goin to bed :buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 11:19 PM~10211775
> *watch for the next meeting now you have two fines
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10211804
> *And you know this mayne.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

how does it feel to be 23 , live the life of a 40 year old and have as much hair as a 70 year old :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 11:27 PM~10211832
> *how does it feel to be 23 , live the life of a 40 year old and have as much hair as a 70 year old  :0
> *


*OWNED :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, JOHNJOHN, *MOSTHATED CC*, mafioso65, AZGTIMIN64, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good big L Dawg?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10211476
> *I hope.Untill then Ill roll the hard top.
> *


Hell I love my hardtop I've wanted one for 10 years and I have it now :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10211606
> *whats up mafioso 65
> *


whats up bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10211900
> *Hell I love my hardtop I've wanted one for 10 years and I have it now :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10211867
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, JOHNJOHN, MOSTHATED CC, mafioso65, AZGTIMIN64, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good big L Dawg?
> *


Not much bro just checking out some layitlow before work waiting until all of us can get together and kick it and do some cruising :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:36 PM~10211911
> *Not much bro just checking out some layitlow before work waiting until all of us can get together and kick it and do some cruising :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy y sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 19 2008, 11:41 PM~10211936
> *whats up roy y sean
> *


*What's cracken GOOD TIMER!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Where has this guy been hiden?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

And this guy................................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This guy 2......................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RESPECT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:40 PM~10211929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully our 2nd annual picnic is bigger and better with the help of RO,GT and hopefully some other clubs will be stopping by :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10211929
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*BIG COLORADO HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT...NICE PICS SEAN DOG!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN GOODTIMERS..NUTHEN BUT LOVE CABRONES...* :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This remix is the shiznit. The video's not bad either!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mid5apX6cFA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2008, 12:23 AM~10212261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Gracias Chucks!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good Kev~loc?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Firme ROlla, I can imagine it now dippen in the Trey :biggrin: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-4-uhoNcI


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 12:49 AM~10212423
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good Kev~loc?
> *


just catching up a lil bit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*And yet anotha one..........................*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZT4lGwEjC4&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10212485
> *just catching up a lil bit
> *


*Where have you been all day ******?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 12:59 AM~10212495
> *Where have you been all day ******?
> *


had my class at six, then just got back from the pool hall


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Can you download songs off You tube on to a CD?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10212506
> *Can you download songs off You tube on to a CD?
> *


yep i can, just did it today in fact


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10212488
> *And yet anotha one..........................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZT4lGwEjC4&feature=related
> *


*Lil ROb Remix...........................*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpBf8t7EyT8&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 01:01 AM~10212516
> *yep i can, just did it today in fact
> *


*You're hired! I'm gonna PM you some songs that I want on a CD. I'll compensate your time bRO!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 01:03 AM~10212533
> *You're hired! I'm gonna PM you some songs that I want on a CD. I'll compensate your time bRO!
> *


i got ya dont even trip bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Manny


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 01:04 AM~10212541
> *i got ya dont even trip bRO
> *


*Muchos Gracias Sen`or!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 01:05 AM~10212544
> *Sup Manny
> *


*Where did that ****** go?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*If you can burn them songs in the same order as they are on the PM, that would be great! Once you hear the songs, you'll know what's up.  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 01:15 AM~10212599
> *Muchos Gracias Sen`or!
> *


is that all you want, cause you got more room


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is the shit here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBPwWHvgvg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhMIF0fi9pU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

old school Lowrider
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6c3emqC6aw


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You on the same page as me Big L Dawg.  

Brenton Wood is the man!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

New school Lowrider
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqf8i9d6ki8


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

last chance to add anything, about to burn it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Crystal Blue Persuasion*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQHi9dpLmZI


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 01:28 AM~10212657
> *last chance to add anything, about to burn it
> *


*That's all I can think of for that CD. I'll PM you some additional songs L8ER. Thoise ones will work for now.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to find some of the old jams that were on the young hogg video taps now those were some bad jams right there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Rose Royce~ I wanna Get Next To You*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fApNZKt7zJA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNQxzabWpg


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 01:32 AM~10212677
> *I'm trying to find some of the old jams that were on the young hogg video taps now those were some bad jams right there
> *


*Keep them coming!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 01:33 AM~10212683
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNQxzabWpg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB2YAgMzv7k&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWoSuB0Ns1g


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Gap Band ~ Oops*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLZZ30AE7-g&feature=related


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sup dooooooooooooods? :wave: 
ya see. that guy is supposed to give you the idea that im doin exactly that here at home. and ill tell ya,... i am. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*JV ~ G String*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plaQ3dSSfoI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5ajvc3VEQo&feature=relatedthe vid sux but you get the idea


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ready to cruise.....................*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh5_kwvQGd4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 01:37 AM~10212705
> *Gap Band ~ Oops
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLZZ30AE7-g&feature=related
> *


thats the shit there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDAFPaP5Pcg&feature=related
My Webpage

theres two songs here my bad I fucked up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 01:39 AM~10212719
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5ajvc3VEQo&feature=relatedthe vid sux but you get the idea
> *


*Bad Jam!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Dazz Band ~ Joy Stick*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ERNMLe0pg


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Done!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Let it Whip*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE7-tWEEejU&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres the shit here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHstlUiEaos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Midnight Star ~ Freak azoid*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8OL7I3hpYA&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Marvin Gaye ~ Ain't no Mountain.........*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVFT7i94zQU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know he's a scary mofo but his oldschool is the shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_hz2am90Hk


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 01:48 AM~10212754
> *I know he's a scary mofo but his oldschool is the shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_hz2am90Hk
> *


*Hell yeah, that's a bad a.. jam thurr.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA&feature=user


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another scary one but it's but it's bad 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hK3Y1Ehv9c


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 01:51 AM~10212763
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA&feature=user
> *


Shit back in the day no one could touch his dancing now he's just fucked up in the head  what a waste of talent and he wasted his money :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Midnight Star - No Parking on the Dance Floor *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

awwwwwwwww sooookie sooookie now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hK3Y1Ehv9c


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nucleus ~ Jam On It*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beg4LsYX8IY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Shannon ~ Let The Music Play*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpEGDXhu5oM&feature=related

*Repost?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sean i hope you are writing all these down, we could make our own mix of them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 01:57 AM~10212790
> *Sean i hope you are writing all these down, we could make our own mix of them
> *


*Nah, I'm just coming off the dome with these jams. Burn 'em up Kev. *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no parking on the dance floor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ohhhhhh shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8OL7I3hpYA&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 20 2008, 01:59 AM~10212799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beat you to it already. :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 AM~10212803
> *Beat you to it already.  :biggrin:
> *


my bad what about the freaks come out at night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 20 2008, 02:00 AM~10212802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beat you to this one too, haha. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Grand master Flash ~ The Message*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3kRuJhIVIo&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what about some new edition look at bobby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umEbhFKV6mc


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Sugar Hill Gang ~ Rappers Delight*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool it now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1-KD7Hlqg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:01 AM~10212806
> *Beat you to this one too, haha.  :biggrin:
> *


fucker :cheesy: what did you think about the midas touch damn I heard that shit today on the radio and to tell you the truth it made a mutha fucker feel good :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The Boyz ~ Dial My Heart*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE3-cMHngqg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

rockwell somebodies watching me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:06 AM~10212827
> *The Boyz ~ Dial My Heart
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE3-cMHngqg
> *


oh snaap


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Midnight Star ~ Electricity*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIWtjaz_8UA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Brick ~ Dazz*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7KDTnjrF64&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Parliament~Tear The Roof Off *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe0eWPqgshQ&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Bounce, Rock, Skate*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQVM7jsUlJc&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:06 AM~10212828
> *rockwell somebodies watching me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

brick house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4EC8SrQKL4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

super freak rick james bitch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qXUfp4wtw


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is a jam right hurr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3R8jokuC2Q&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

give it to me baby rick james
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFmQAQ9EDeM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

carl carlton shes a bad mamma jamma :0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkC-k-uRQ-I


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:17 AM~10212856
> *carl carlton shes a bad mamma jamma :0  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkC-k-uRQ-I
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

rick james mary jane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhreCLlcq3Q


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Double Dutch Bus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYtliQs0tc&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:18 AM~10212858
> *:biggrin:
> *


See now MOSTHATED has some flavor


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:19 AM~10212864
> *See now MOSTHATED has some flavor
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:19 AM~10212863
> *Double Dutch Bus
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYtliQs0tc&feature=related
> *


izzo kizzo wizzo wizza wizza winda :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Al B Sure night and day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op7D6Oco5xE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Lean On Me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kTrkpPXYsM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mint Condition Breakin my Heart(Pretty Brown Eyes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKnbOTvcc2s&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Why You Treat Me So Bad?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnEAWTNPXs&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rumors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAYeXRRYqs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Lisa Lisa ~ I wonder If I take you Home*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_WZP0LzC4Q&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*NKOB :0 *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLhSHktuZGw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:28 AM~10212885
> *Lisa Lisa ~ I wonder If I take you Home
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_WZP0LzC4Q&feature=related
> *


This jam is bad right here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Delfonics ~ Didn't I blow your Mind*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLhSHktuZGw


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

slow down
i cant keep up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:29 AM~10212889
> *This jam is bad right here
> *


awwww yeah stilllllll jammming this one :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Delfonics ~ LaLa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUeJiapifSc&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 02:31 AM~10212891
> *slow down
> i cant keep up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 02:31 AM~10212891
> *slow down
> i cant keep up
> *


RO is leading the pack you don't need to keep up :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:32 AM~10212896
> *RO is leading the pack you don't need to keep up :0  :0  :0
> *


i am downloading all of them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lisa Lisa can you feel the beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F5lQNrxg7c&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is a bad Jam................RUN DMC ~ It's Tricky*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C2b8XWJnfE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heatwave always and forever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZzoUcOnXA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:36 AM~10212904
> *Heatwave always and forever
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZzoUcOnXA
> *


*That song reminds me of house Party and Martin Lawrence. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Earth wind and fire Lets Groove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Kurtis Blow ~ If I ruled The World*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-jANkqpQo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 02:38 AM~10212909
> *That song reminds me of house Party and Martin Lawrence. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bilayal with his dragon breath :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Kurtis Blow ~ The Breaks*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiHEdKt5dEY&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Kurtis Blow ~ Basketball :0 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0yoPVAOJTk&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Earth Wind and fire Resons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NnXIxSAa1Q


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Kool Moe Dee Wild Wild West
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDL-TcKXoY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rob Bass It takes too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtStNQ_wDh8&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Richie Vallens ~ We Belong Together*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5uJCRUFeH4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Robb Bass Joy and Pain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dda5q5P8WU0&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*JJ FAD ~ Supersonic*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vElHCIeZf54


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Cars That go Boom*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaeNelsAOGo&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ice T ~ 6 In the Mornin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO7w2zROqwQ&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The Dogs~ Your Mama's on Crack Rock. :0 :0 :0 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38_MwcGDNhQ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ready for the World Love you down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13D1eO5I-uQ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*69 Boyz~ Tootsie Roll*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij38cltORM8&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Disco Rick ~ The Nasty Dance*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxJ3RlbvCvY&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi-C I'm not your Puppet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP-LuT7nVLA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi-C Sittin in the Park
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0xBV5q0v0g&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2 Live Crew~ Do Wah Diddy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frel89q8E4&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Smokey Robinson Tears of a Clown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Me So Horny*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oALRL7uyY&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres the Cruising Jam Sean

Smokey Robinson Cruising Together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwiwEdTZ-7c


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2nd 11 None ~ More Than a Player*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-Y3v971_8


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:59 AM~10212943
> *Heres the Cruising Jam Sean
> 
> Smokey Robinson Cruising Together
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tierra ~ Together*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OB3uJS_iVw&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Shot gun*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNDt-_9zXE&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Proper Dos Firma Hina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsQ4xIh-czY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is the Jam................... Rocken Robbin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCy63R2KKFU&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Let the GOOD TIMES ROll*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yF5ODRzii4&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Proper Dos Mexican Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXI8UgRnYns


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*18 With A Bullet*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3toBfCJt67w&feature=related


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

You 2 are killing my computer
:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Malo~ Suavecito*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qIX06iaXMQ&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Mar 20 2008, 03:05 AM~10212959
> *You 2 are killing my computer
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Duke of Earl*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2gvaDTpKMk&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Smile Now Cry Later*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnxYScrIfxE&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The Intruders ~ Cowboys to Girls*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnxYScrIfxE&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The O'Jays ~ For the Love of Money*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny_j-bAhq68&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*James bROwn ~ Try Me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXXkMg4uM34&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ben E King ~ Stand By Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mx9EkSDLzM&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*My Fingers hurt, I'm done, but before I go..............................

One more time*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KsDNdRm8


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bell Biv Devoe Poisen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It's been fun going down memory lane for the last 10 pages, but I gotz to wake up at 7:00am, so GOOD NIGHT Big L Dawg, and K~Dawg!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 03:16 AM~10212984
> *My Fingers hurt, I'm done, but before I go..............................
> 
> One more time
> ...


Yeah I kind of have a mental block we'll talk to you later Sean


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Finally i can catch up


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Finally done with all of them


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm Sean and Larry dont do that no more.Its hard to catch up in the morning........


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fe? how are you this morning?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10211979
> *Where has this guy been hiden?
> 
> 
> ...


 Right here bROther, what it iz?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 20 2008, 06:35 AM~10213447
> *whats good Fe? how are you this morning?
> *


Good so far but it is still early.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 20 2008, 06:40 AM~10213265
> *Damm Sean and Larry dont do that no more.Its hard to catch up in the morning........
> *


all jams and no bullshit so it shouldn't be that hard to catch up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 07:57 AM~10213521
> *all jams and no bullshit so it shouldn't be that hard to catch up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 20 2008, 07:37 AM~10213449
> *Right here bROther, what it iz?
> *


*Good to see all is well wih you bROther!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10212416
> *Gracias Chucks!
> *


*DAMN HOMIE YOU WERE BUSTING OUT ALL THE ROLLAS HA.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Fam!!!!! Damn Sean bustin out the old school shit!!! :cheesy: 

Brought back some memories tho!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 20 2008, 06:38 AM~10213454
> *Good so far but it is still early.
> *



What up bROther????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10213670
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU WERE BUSTING OUT ALL THE ROLLAS HA....... :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah homie. You OG, what did we miss?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 20 2008, 08:45 AM~10213765
> *Good Morning Colorado Fam!!!!! Damn Sean bustin out the old school shit!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Brought back some memories tho!!!!!
> *


*All the young bucks on here are pRObably like WTF, :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 07:47 AM~10213786
> *All the young bucks on here are pRObably like WTF,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



They forget all the new shit came from these old school jams!!!!

Reminds me of my young buck, skinnier, wild'n out days!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 20 2008, 08:51 AM~10213816
> *They forget all the new shit came from these old school jams!!!!
> 
> Reminds me of my young buck,  skinnier , wild'n out days!!!
> ...


*You and me both!*


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP! Got my low ride and it's for sale! looking for offers and looking for new ride. 51 Chevy Delux


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 20 2008, 11:00 AM~10214574
> *SUP! Got my low ride and it's for sale! looking for offers and looking for new ride. 51 Chevy Delux
> *


*Pics? :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*~MICHAEL~"PILO"~HERNANDEZ~
~11-15-1982~*~03-17-2008~*
:angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that homie our prayers go out to his family


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? Sorry to hear about you guyz homie Sean and the rest of the R.O. :angel: Our prayers go out to his fam...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 12:18 PM~10215446
> *~MICHAEL~"PILO"~HERNANDEZ~
> ~11-15-1982~*~03-17-2008~
> :angel:
> *


*MAY THE HOMIE REST IN PEACE DOG!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 07:46 AM~10213777
> *Yeah homie. You OG, what did we miss?
> *


*I REALLY SOLID ASS COLLECTION OF OLDIES IS THE "EASTSIDE STORIES" VOLUME 1-12, ITS LIKE $125.00 FOR THE COLLECTION BUT ITS A $125.00 WELL SPENT......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 12:18 PM~10215446
> *~MICHAEL~"PILO"~HERNANDEZ~
> ~11-15-1982~*~03-17-2008~
> :angel:
> *


Ride in Peace,our prayers go out to him


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2008, 03:19 PM~10216301
> *I REALLY SOLID ASS COLLECTION OF OLDIES IS THE "EASTSIDE STORIES" VOLUME 1-12, ITS LIKE $125.00 FOR THE COLLECTION BUT ITS A $125.00 WELL SPENT......
> *


*I bought it a few years ago, but I am missing half the CD's.  *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your homie Sean and the RO FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Chuckieboy63 it was nice to meet you and I wish you well back in cali.Now that the party got changed to Easter sunday I wont be able to make it.Have fun with your GOODTIMES family.I need to stay here with my family.Keep in touch and will meet up this season at a show somewere.MOSTHATED


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP our prayers are with RO & homies family :angel:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2008, 02:19 PM~10216301
> *I REALLY SOLID ASS COLLECTION OF OLDIES IS THE "EASTSIDE STORIES" VOLUME 1-12, ITS LIKE $125.00 FOR THE COLLECTION BUT ITS A $125.00 WELL SPENT......
> *


I have all the East Side Stories and the Lowrider Oldies and the art laboes. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 20 2008, 05:37 PM~10217504
> *Chuckieboy63 it was nice to meet you and I wish you well back in cali.Now that the party got changed to Easter sunday I wont be able to make it.Have fun with your GOODTIMES family.I need to stay here with my family.Keep in touch and will meet up this season at a show somewere.MOSTHATED
> *


*GRACIAS "JR" AND IM SURE WILL MEET UP AGAIN HOMIE. MY LIL BROTHER WILL BE RESIDING IN COLORADO SPRINGS ESE SO ILL BE BACK TO VISIT AND WILL KICK IT AGAIN. ILL SEE YOU AND THE MOST HATED CC RIDERS IN VEGAS HOMIE AND LIKE I SAID THERE WAS NADA BUT GOODTIMES IN COLORADO FOR ME AND THE BAD TIMES WELL FUCK EM THE PAST IS THE PAST!!!!!* :biggrin: 

*CHUCKIEBOY63*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 20 2008, 05:04 PM~10217302
> *I bought it a few years ago, but I am missing half the CD's.
> *


*DAMN HOMIE...FUCK IT GO COP IT AGAIN, ITS WORTH IT DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.Its Friday :biggrin:


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

EY WAT UP ROLLERZ. DAMN EVERY POSTIN UP SUM GUD OLDIES. EY SEAN I THINK DIS ONE GUD FOR YOU.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcjL8w7p1Xc
THUG PASSION


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Mar 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10220881
> *EY WAT UP ROLLERZ. DAMN EVERY POSTIN UP SUM GUD OLDIES. EY SEAN I THINK DIS ONE GUD FOR YOU.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcjL8w7p1Xc
> THUG PASSION
> *


*That never even crossed my mind! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning ROLLERZ!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Another day closer to summer everyone, can't wait to see everyone's rides out this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *WRINKLES*

*What's good Wrinkles?*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats up wrinkles


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM, GT, RUTHLESS, TKK, AND THE OTHER COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ !!!!! DAMN WHOS MAAKN ME A COPY OFF ALL THEM OLDIES???? 

HOOTIE!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co no action in here last night I guess


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Anybody got some old school rims for sale?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 21 2008, 08:57 AM~10221408
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ !!!!! DAMN WHOS MAAKN ME A COPY OFF ALL THEM OLDIES????
> 
> HOOTIE!!!!
> *


*Kevin is burning most of them, and I'll be selling copies for $9.99 each. Place your order early, because supplies are limited. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2008, 10:00 AM~10221722
> *Anybody got some old school rims for sale?
> *


*Nada here homie.

BTW you may get a better response if you were more specific. (supremes, bolt ons, etc..)*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Probably a repost but a vid of me cruisin not the best quality but hey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 05:55 PM~10225055
> *Probably a repost but a vid of me cruisin not the best quality but hey
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc
> *


Whats up MOSTHATED??????????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2008, 07:39 AM~10221043
> *Good Morning ROLLERZ!
> *


WHATS UP B*RO*THER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 05:55 PM~10225055
> *Probably a repost but a vid of me cruisin not the best quality but hey
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc
> *


*Looken good L Dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 21 2008, 06:29 PM~10225218
> *WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


*Que Paso?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:01 AM~10221424
> *What up Co no action in here last night I guess
> *


thats cause the ROllerz were all bowling last night
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know the *CHUCKIEBOY63/EASTER BBQ is cancelled *due to weather.*Bowling will go on @ 12;00 noon-? @ the Brunswick bowling alley in Colorado Springs on Galley and Circle behind the 7/11*.*First 100 games are provided by Good Times Car Club.All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome to join the fun.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's Sunday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 21 2008, 06:11 PM~10225132
> *Whats up MOSTHATED??????????
> *


Not much I just came back from seeing Horton and the movie theater it was pretty funny :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10226097
> *Not much I just came back from seeing Horton and the movie theater it was pretty funny :cheesy:
> *


yea i saw your car there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10226206
> *yea i saw your car there.
> *


And you what are you up to?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Roy. Its official. The trade went thru today.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Roy. Its official. The trade went thru today.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10225922
> *Just wanted to let everyone know the CHUCKIEBOY63/EASTER BBQ is cancelled due to weather.Bowling will go on @ 12;00 noon-? @ the Brunswick bowling alley in Colorado Springs on Galley and Circle behind the 7/11.First 100 games are provided by Good Times Car Club.All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome to join the fun.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:43 PM~10226401
> *Whats up Roy. Its official. The trade went thru today.
> *


So you have another caddy with chrome undies is that right??


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 08:57 PM~10226488
> *So you have another caddy with chrome undies is that right??
> *


yea. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Nick,you know since you got that ride you gotta stay in the 719 :thumbsup: 
What up Chuckster


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:59 PM~10226499
> *yea.  :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'ya Nick your last day at the storage is the 27th,but you're probably outta there by now huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 08:57 PM~10226488
> *So you have another caddy with chrome undies is that right??
> *


It's the Black one with Silver patterns ,TV's,and ghost patterns on triple gold centers


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 21 2008, 09:03 PM~10226522
> *O'ya Nick your last day at the storage is the 27th,but you're probably outta there by now huh?
> *


I still got to get it out of there. He had to go to Cali. I will have pics after this weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 21 2008, 10:05 PM~10226538
> *It's the Black one with Silver patterns ,TV's,and ghost patterns on triple gold centers
> *


Okay I know what one it is and homeboy traded straight accross or threw some cash in the mix??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:05 PM~10226540
> *I still got to get it out of there. He had to go to Cali. I will have pics after this weekend
> *


I may have a few,lemme check


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the way the patterns look on the black


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10226546
> *Okay I know what one it is and homeboy traded straight accross or threw some cash in the mix??
> *


I had to throw in some cash.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 10:10 PM~10226567
> *I had to throw in some cash.
> *


  looks worth it


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10226566
> *I like the way the patterns look on the black
> *


yea i got to change the hood. though.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10226572
> * looks worth it
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 10:12 PM~10226576
> *yea i got to change the hood. though.
> *


how come?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:13 PM~10226586
> *how come?
> *


it has a one on it from the last owner


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 10:16 PM~10226614
> *it has a one on it from the last owner
> *


fuck it call it the one :biggrin: or second to none thats one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10226627
> *fuck it call it the one :biggrin: or second to none thats one
> *


:thumbsup: That will work to for at least a year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:29 PM~10226682
> *:thumbsup: That will work to for at least a year.
> *


X2....second2none


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

got to get some 13's though.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO ?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Traditions.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2008, 10:35 AM~10222550
> *Nada here homie.
> 
> BTW you may get a better response if you were more specific. (supremes, bolt ons, etc..)
> *


70s shit, Tru rays tru spokes, tru classics maybe supremes.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yous still gotta stay in the Rockies dow


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 21 2008, 09:49 PM~10226800
> *yous still gotta stay in the Rockies dow
> *


I will build up alot of frequent flyer miles.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:08 PM~10226558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES OUT THIS WAY, I WAS JUST AT THE GUYS SHOP THAT DID THAT SETUP IN IT LAST WEEK OUT HERE IN UTAH VERY NICE RIDE, HOPE TO SEE IT IN DENVER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THAT CAR :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10226889
> *THATS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES OUT THIS WAY, I WAS JUST AT THE GUYS SHOP THAT DID THAT SETUP IN IT LAST WEEK OUT HERE IN UTAH VERY NICE RIDE, HOPE TO SEE IT IN DENVER
> *


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2008, 10:01 PM~10226898
> *AND WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THAT CAR :cheesy:
> *


It doesnt need much.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 10:03 PM~10226915
> *It doesnt need much.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT THAT, WE WERE JUST SAYING HOW NICE IT WAS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 21 2008, 09:05 PM~10226540
> *I still got to get it out of there. He had to go to Cali. I will have pics after this weekend
> *


*HERE IT IS MILKWEED...FULL UNDIES, SATALITE TV IY TODO HOMIE!!!!*  










































*G O O D T I M E S C C ...................* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10225922
> *Just wanted to let everyone know the CHUCKIEBOY63/EASTER BBQ is cancelled due to weather.Bowling will go on @ 12;00 noon-? @ the Brunswick bowling alley in Colorado Springs on Galley and Circle behind the 7/11.First 100 games are provided by Good Times Car Club.All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome to join the fun.
> *


Count me in for a couple of hours homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2008, 12:50 AM~10227454
> *HERE IT IS MILKWEED...FULL UNDIES, SATALITE TV IY TODO HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up Nick!!! you guys are making it hard to keep up!!! :biggrin: But thatz just more motivation!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And last but not least, whutz up to the rest of the C.S.C. and the CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2008, 05:33 AM~10228140
> *Count me in for a couple of hours homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKEN FORWARD TO IT FES DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2008, 12:50 AM~10227454
> *HERE IT IS MILKWEED...FULL UNDIES, SATALITE TV IY TODO HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado, wake up!!

*I see you Big Fes Dawg  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2008, 10:03 AM~10228733
> *Whutz Good Sean?
> *


*All is good homie, what's the word up north?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:05 AM~10228740
> *What's good Colorado, wake up!!
> 
> I see you Big Fes Dawg
> *


Whats cracken Sean??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2008, 10:09 AM~10228759
> *Whats cracken Sean??
> *


*Not much bRO, just chillen right now enjoying the day off.* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANYBODY GOINT TO THE OLD SCHOOL JAM TONIGHT?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:06 AM~10228745
> *All is good homie, what's the word up north?
> *


Everything is good shit it aint snowing!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 22 2008, 10:14 AM~10228789
> *ANYBODY GOINT TO THE OLD SCHOOL JAM TONIGHT?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10228919
> *:biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME A CALL!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

KITA!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10229092
> *KITA!!!!
> *


*What's good HOOTIE?*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:16 AM~10229100
> *What's good HOOTIE?
> *


JUST CHILLN..GETN A COUPLE OF LIMOS 2 GETHER 4 THE DAY..NN U?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 22 2008, 11:20 AM~10229118
> *JUST CHILLN..GETN A COUPLE OF LIMOS 2 GETHER 4 THE DAY..NN U?
> *


*About to head up to CS in a few. You coming to the city tomorROw?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 11:25 AM~10229155
> *About to head up to CS in a few. You coming to the city tomorROw?
> *


*Or should I say "county" :biggrin: *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:26 AM~10229163
> *Or should I say "county"  :biggrin:
> *


I HEADED 2 SPRINGS 2. IN A BIT AFTER IM DONE... IM GONNA C WHAT THE FAMILYS DOIN 2MARROW AND THEN HIT UP CHUCKS..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2008, 10:26 AM~10229163
> *Or should I say "county"  :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP LATER..IM OUT


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 22 2008, 05:35 AM~10228143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Mar 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10228789
> *ANYBODY GOINT TO THE OLD SCHOOL JAM TONIGHT?
> *


*GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE............* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2008, 05:31 PM~10230677
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE............ :biggrin:
> *


I have to work 16hrs hear in about 5 or 6 hrs


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2008, 04:33 PM~10230695
> *I have to work 16hrs hear in about 5 or 6 hrs
> *


*THAT SUCKS LARRY, SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN JOIN US AT THE BOWLING ALLEY TOMORROW FOR A COUPLE HOURS HOMIE.............*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10230924
> *THAT SUCKS LARRY, SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN JOIN US AT THE BOWLING ALLEY TOMORROW FOR A COUPLE HOURS HOMIE.............
> *


I don't get out of work until 4pm and I have to go right back in at 12 am so after working 16hrs and then having only 8hrs until the next shift I'd need to sleep and I'll probably only get 4hrs of sleep


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELL COLORADO ITS ALMOST THAT TIME........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*HAPPY EASTER FROM MOSTHATED CC*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK change of plans.Don't die the eggs different colors we'll just leave them White and hide them in the snow :biggrin: 
J/K
Happy Easter Colorado,see everyone at the Bowling alley


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Happy Easter To all of Colorado......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*HAPPY EASTER Colorado much love, and GOD Bless you all.


Sincerely, 

Sean AKA~THUGG PASSION *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 02:52 AM~10233448
> *WELL COLORADO ITS ALMOST THAT TIME........
> 
> 
> ...


*You won't get to have fun like that in Califas. :cheesy: Believe it ir not, you may miss the snow at times.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Easter Big CO!!!


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE RIDER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

9 1/2 hours of work completed just 6 1/2 more to go and I get to go home :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP WRINKLES DID YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....

CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER"* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 10:19 AM~10234431
> *JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....
> 
> CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What time you gonna be there foolio?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 23 2008, 09:27 AM~10234486
> *What time you gonna be there foolio?
> *


*1230 HOMIE.....*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10234431
> *JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....
> 
> CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER" :biggrin:
> *


HAVE A GOOD TRIP HOMIE, BE SAFE AND KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM AND THE OTHER COLORADO RIDERS,,,,,,,, HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS....


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10234431
> *JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....
> 
> CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. GOD BLESS EVERYONE!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10234431
> *JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....
> 
> CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER" :biggrin:
> *


  be safe homie
and happy easter to all the riders out there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10234431
> *JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL THE GENTE THAT WONT BE MAKING IT TO THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS AFTERNOON THAT IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND EACH OTHER. I WANNA WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIAS A VERY HAPPY EASTER AND AND SAY "GOOD BYE" FOR NOW. IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT SHOWS AND DIFFERENT LOWRIDER EVENTS. WELL COLORADO ITS BEEN GOOD AND THE NEXT TIME CHUCKIEBOY63 SIGNS BACK IN, IT WILL BE FROM THE "WEST SIDE"..MUCH LOVE AND NOTHEN BUT RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING FROM WHEELS TO CHROME TO WHATEVER FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP OR SHOOT A PM.....
> 
> CHUCKIEBOY63 "GOODTIMES CC RIDER" :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

GOOD Luck Homie!!!! Keep in touch with CO!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

x2..........


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

so now that were fucked up whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 23 2008, 12:31 PM~10235110
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what happen to you on thursday guy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER FROM * ROLLERZ*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 23 2008, 09:43 PM~10238405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*It was a good day...................................*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10237965
> *so now that were fucked up whats next? :biggrin:
> *


Shit I was still a little lost when I woke up man I'm barely snapping out of it but I feel much better :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> Shit I was still a little lost when I woke up man I'm barely snapping out of it but I feel much better :biggrin:
> [/ quote Im cool


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! whutz good? It was cool kicking it wit' all you Good Timers, you guyz are doin' big things!!! and it was nice meeting Jose and Nick in person for the 1st time, so whut up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 24 2008, 06:31 AM~10240237
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO
> *


*Good morning bRO!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10238087
> *what happen to you on thursday guy
> *


MY SON GOT SICK ARE YOU GOIN THIS THUIRSDAY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!! Sorry I couldn't make it out yesterday, hope everyone had fun. Hopefully I can make it out to the next event!!!!!

GOODTIMES always doin BIG thangs!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thought I'd show off some chrome n gold from the elco in case you forgot what it looks like :biggrin: I just took this like 2 mins ago enjoy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The Elco still looken good Larry!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2008, 02:15 PM~10242983
> *The Elco still looken good Larry!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it's not the best but I keeps it clean :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2008, 06:47 AM~10240428
> *Good Morning CO!!! whutz good? It was cool kicking it wit' all you Good Timers, you guyz are doin' big things!!! and it was nice meeting Jose and Nick in person for the 1st time, so whut up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  Its was nice meetin you too homie.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10242765
> *Thought I'd show off some chrome n gold from the elco in case you forgot what it looks like :biggrin:  I just took this like 2 mins ago enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 01:57 PM~10242851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2008, 06:47 AM~10240428
> *Good Morning CO!!! whutz good? It was cool kicking it wit' all you Good Timers, you guyz are doin' big things!!! and it was nice meeting Jose and Nick in person for the 1st time, so whut up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEA IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE, IT WAS A *GOODTIME *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

where did everybody go


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:44 PM~10242765
> *Thought I'd show off some chrome n gold from the elco in case you forgot what it looks like :biggrin:  I just took this like 2 mins ago enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



This is one BadAss Elco!!!!!!! You got a nice ride Homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone can make it out!!! PM me if you guys have any questions. Or call me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Roy Good Times CC Colorado*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


SORRY 2 HEAR THAT COLORADO OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU GUYS WE WILL BE MAKING CONTACT SOON STAY UP G TIMERS MAY SHE REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


Sorry to hear about that Roy.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


SORRY ABOUT THAT ROY :angel: :angel:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP RALPH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:38 PM~10247237
> *WHAT UP RALPH
> *


working on my 50. what are you up to JOHN JOHN


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

JUST OFF TO DAY JUST BEEN WITH MY SON ALL DAY IT WAS FUN TO DAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10247270
> *JUST OFF TO DAY JUST BEEN WITH MY SON ALL DAY IT WAS FUN TO DAY
> *


THATS COOL IS HE STILL SICK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10247270
> *JUST OFF TO DAY JUST BEEN WITH MY SON ALL DAY IT WAS FUN TO DAY
> *


THATS COOL IS HE STILL SICK. HOW OLD IS HE


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HE NOT SICK NO MORE HE IS 18MONTH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:49 PM~10247340
> *HE NOT SICK NO MORE HE IS 18MONTH
> *


THATS GOOD. DONE ANY WORK ON THE ESCO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

NO NOT IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10247373
> *NO NOT IT
> *


DID YOU GET RID OF THE ACCORD


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10247384
> *DID YOU GET RID OF THE ACCORD
> *


FOR THE CADDY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:55 PM~10247406
> *FOR THE CADDY
> *


YOU DOING ON THURSDAY


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10247488
> *YOU DOING ON THURSDAY
> *


i dont know it guy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10247500
> *i dont know it  guy
> *


GOT YOUR PM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10247500
> *i dont know it  guy
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that GOODTIMES I hope everything turns out good :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

* MOSTH HATED CC member Rueben *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10248226
> * MOST HATED CC member Rueben
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10248226
> * MOSTH HATED CC member Rueben
> 
> 
> ...


Looken Good!!! Did he put 13's back on it? I thought in Denver it had big rims, right? Look's good either way but I like it better on 13's!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


 :angel: Sorry to hear that guys, our thoughts and prayers are with the family... :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning to the rest of the CO...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


Sorry for the loss of your members Mother. May she rest in peace. Ruthless Kustoms sends there prayers and support thru this difficult time. We're here if you need us.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10248226
> * MOSTH HATED CC member Rueben
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks firme on them TRECE's!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


*On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY, our condolences go out to your member and the GOOD TIMES familia. *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


my familys prayers are with the family and GOOD TIMES CC
RIP :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2008, 08:12 AM~10249477
> *Looken Good!!! Did he put 13's back on it? I thought in Denver it had big rims, right? Look's good either way but I like it better on 13's!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah he went back to 13s this pic was taken yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH I hate this server :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


sorry for the loss on behalf of traditions and are in thoughts and prayers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks for everyone's support.
If you would like to send anything,send it to **[email protected] hotmail.com*
*If you can not afford to send anything please pray for our Brother and fellow Riders strength throughout this matte.Thanks again and much love Colorado*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10253657
> *Thanks for everyone's support.
> If you would like to send anything,send it to <span style='colorrange'>Matter**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ride is looking GOOD,MOST HATED....just needs lifts now :thumbsup:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10246731
> *Roy Good Times CC Colorado
> *


MEMORIES CC SENDS ITS PRAYERS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOU LOSS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10253727
> *Ride is looking GOOD,MOST HATED....just needs lifts now :thumbsup:
> *


I dont' see that happening but you never know


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:33 PM~10248226
> * MOSTH HATED CC member Rueben
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Ride. :thumbsup: MOSTHATED


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up guys?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Mar 25 2008, 04:48 PM~10253782
> *MEMORIES CC SENDS ITS PRAYERS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOU LOSS
> *


 :angel: :angel: Sorry for your loss. from Uce CC Denver :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 25 2008, 07:04 PM~10254972
> *whats up colorado?
> *


BUDDY


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Rich, It will be here tomorrow


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 25 2008, 07:26 PM~10255219
> *Hey Rich, It will be here tomorrow
> *



What up bRO??? Wuz crackin Homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! Whutz Up Wrinkles?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ROY GIVE ME A HOLLA


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Mar 25 2008, 04:48 PM~10253782
> *MEMORIES CC SENDS ITS PRAYERS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOU LOSS
> *


 JUST CASUAL CC SENDS THERE PRAYERS SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS.
:angel: :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING :cheesy:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOOD mornin Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up everybody!!!!! Another nice day outside.


:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Izzy? and the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning Colorado, another hot a#$ day in the 702!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2008, 07:26 AM~10258381
> *Whutz Good Izzy? and the rest of the CO!!!
> *



Wuz good Pimp'n??? Hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Sean???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10255204
> *BUDDY
> *


*I'm SURprised you remembered your LIL password you haven't been on here in so long :biggrin: 

JK bRO. 


BTW, Thanks for the talk homie, keep it going!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 26 2008, 09:50 AM~10258869
> *What up Sean???
> *


*Just chillen bRO. I brought my daughter to Vegas for spring break, so we are getting ready to chill at the pool here in a few. :biggrin: 

What's good with You and the big "R"?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 26 2008, 08:56 AM~10258901
> *Just chillen bRO. I brought my daughter to Vegas for spring break, so we are getting ready to chill at the pool here in a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> What's good with You and the big "R"?
> *


Just tring to finish things up for the Ruthless Show. Always too much to do and not enough people or time to get it done, but it'll all get handled. Vegas huh??? Wish I could kick back by the pool and lounge, instead I'm at work, oh well. Well bRO have fun with the Fam, and don't be sneeking off to the "bunny ranch"!! 


Jk bROther!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 26 2008, 09:56 AM~10258901
> *Just chillen bRO. I brought my daughter to Vegas for spring break, so we are getting ready to chill at the pool here in a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> What's good with You and the big "R"?
> *


Damn now thats balling right there :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:22 PM~10260463
> *Damn now thats balling right there :cheesy:
> *


I know huh :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON ROY, :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Phillipa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 26 2008, 04:48 PM~10262493
> *What up Phillipa
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A NICE VERT YOU GOT THERE, SHIT I NEEDED YOU ON THE SALES FLOOR FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, JUST CHECKEN IN FROM ARIZONA......


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchmaster_@Mar 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10255204
> *BUDDY
> *


HEY BUDDY. I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW. I GOT BUSY TODAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 26 2008, 09:49 AM~10258855
> *Good Morning Colorado, another hot a#$ day in the 702!
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER ??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2008, 08:18 PM~10255819
> *Whutz Up CO!!! Whutz Up Wrinkles?
> *


WUS CRACKIN FES GOOD HANGING OUT WITH YOU ON SUNDAY HOPE YOU HAD FUN BOWLING :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS,AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR HELPING ME AND MY FAMILY THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 26 2008, 07:06 PM~10263543
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS,AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR HELPING ME AND MY FAMILY THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME!
> *


No problem Brother that's what Family is for.If you need anything let me know.Our prayers and condolences go out to you and your Family.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10263567
> *No problem Brother that's what Family is for.If you need anything let me know.Our prayers and condolences go out to you and your Family.
> *


THANKS ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 26 2008, 07:10 PM~10263591
> *THANKS ROY!
> *


no needs for thanks homie it's called Familia


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

must go 
























5500 obo if interested pm me or call (307)321-1294


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 26 2008, 07:06 PM~10263543
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS,AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR HELPING ME AND MY FAMILY THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME!
> *


the goodtime family is here for you, my family and i send our prayer and condolences to you and your family, may she rest in peace :angel:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 26 2008, 08:06 PM~10263543
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS,AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR HELPING ME AND MY FAMILY THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME!
> *


Marcos i've been wondering how you have been bro . stay strong and my prayers go out to you and your familia.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:33 PM~10248226
> * MOSTH HATED CC member Rueben
> 
> 
> ...



That's a sick ass Regal Homie!!!! Looks real Good!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 26 2008, 03:54 PM~10262122
> *I know huh :0
> *



What up Homie??? Sorry I couldn't make it out this past weekend. So wuz new wit you and the Vert???


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 26 2008, 07:06 PM~10263543
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS,AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR HELPING ME AND MY FAMILY THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME!
> *


sorry 2 hear about this hope you are doing good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Mar 26 2008, 10:07 PM~10264589
> *That's a sick ass Regal Homie!!!! Looks real Good!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? Just getting in the hotel, getting my lil on! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 26 2008, 07:38 PM~10263226
> *WHATS UP BROTHER ??
> *


*Nada lil bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 27 2008, 02:14 AM~10266182
> *What's good Colorado? Just getting in the hotel, getting my lil on!  :biggrin:
> *


ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:29 AM~10266206
> *ain't nothing wrong with that
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Time to do the damm thing. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10263233
> *WUS CRACKIN FES GOOD HANGING OUT WITH YOU ON SUNDAY HOPE YOU HAD FUN BOWLING :biggrin:
> *


I had fun!!! Nick can bowl his ass off though!!! I want a rematch... Whutz good CO?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2008, 11:52 AM~10268548
> *I had fun!!! Nick can bowl his ass off though!!! I want a rematch... Whutz good CO?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'LL LET KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Colorado topics been moving slow I hope everybody is working on there cars :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2008, 11:52 AM~10268548
> *I had fun!!! Nick can bowl his ass off though!!! I want a rematch... Whutz good CO?
> *


It was all luck homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10269986
> *It was all luck homie.
> *


Yea right!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10263924
> *the goodtime family is here for you, my family and i send our prayer and condolences to you and your family, may she rest in peace  :angel:
> *


Thanks guys were doing better thanks for your support.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Roy ill call u this weekend about the rims.Gonna take me a while longer for the pumps but i have a lil saved up for the rims.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Roy ill call u this weekend about the rims.Gonna take me a while longer for the pumps but i have a lil saved up for the rims.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 27 2008, 04:37 PM~10270731
> *Roy ill call u this weekend about the rims.Gonna take me a while longer for the pumps but i have a lil saved up for the rims.
> *


That's no problem at all homie.Whenever your ready dog,these calles aint going nowhere.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I just bought a 94 fleetwood to cruise for my daily and drive when i make the trips to Springs and back.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 05:13 PM~10271020
> *I just bought a 94 fleetwood to cruise for my daily and drive when i make the trips to Springs and back.
> *


Can I pick a few bill offa your money tree?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10271093
> *Can I pick a few bill offa your money tree?
> *


The money tree is shrinking that why i had to buy a different daily . i dont feel like getting rid of any of my cars either .


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

NOW ITS ON AND CRACKING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking *GOOD* *TRADITIONS*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 06:33 PM~10271185
> *Looking GOOD TRADITIONS
> *


THANKS HOMIE ITS COMING TOGETHER NOW UNDER THE HOOD


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy and ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MADE IN THE USA thats a GOOD thing always :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

and rich whats up man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 27 2008, 05:33 PM~10271193
> *THANKS HOMIE ITS COMING TOGETHER NOW UNDER THE HOOD
> *


Big ups homie,turning that ride around for the better :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 27 2008, 06:37 PM~10271222
> *and rich whats up man
> *


SHOW SEASON COMING AND I WANT TO BE READY SO WORKING ON THE RIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10271211
> *what up roy and ivan
> *


What up Anthony you ready to make it down here with Ivan and Jose on the 26th


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 27 2008, 05:37 PM~10271231
> *SHOW SEASON COMING AND I WANT TO BE READY SO WORKING ON THE RIDE
> *


me 2 homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Anthony ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up USO


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 05:38 PM~10271238
> *What up Anthony you ready to make it down here with Ivan and Jose on the 26th
> *


you know it roy no taking shots though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up USO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 27 2008, 06:39 PM~10271247
> *me 2 homie
> *


I WILL KEEP POSTING PICS OF WHAT I DO INTILL AFTER THE SHOW ON THE 17TH THAN I WILL BUST IT BACK OUT A SUPER SHOW JUST A SMALL CHANGE HOWS URS COMING WHATS NEXT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10271258
> *you know it roy no taking shots though
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 27 2008, 05:41 PM~10271262
> *I WILL KEEP POSTING PICS OF WHAT I DO INTILL AFTER THE SHOW ON THE 17TH THAN I WILL BUST IT BACK OUT A SUPER SHOW JUST A SMALL CHANGE HOWS URS COMING WHATS NEXT
> *


tryin 2 wrap up with iterior then its more chrome


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 27 2008, 06:43 PM~10271275
> *tryin 2 wrap up  with iterior then its more chrome
> *


COOL NO CHROME UNDIES ON MY MONTE MAYBE IN A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT I WILL CHROME THE SHIT OUT OF MY IMPALA I WILL HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 05:39 PM~10271251
> *Whats up Anthony ?
> *


just drinking a few coronas after a cold ass day


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Get to that other wrapping too Anthony.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 27 2008, 05:45 PM~10271290
> *COOL NO CHROME UNDIES ON MY MONTE MAYBE IN A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT I WILL CHROME THE SHIT OUT OF MY IMPALA I WILL HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


thats big man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 27 2008, 05:45 PM~10271290
> *COOL NO CHROME UNDIES ON MY MONTE MAYBE IN A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT I WILL CHROME THE SHIT OUT OF MY IMPALA I WILL HAVE IT OUT NEXT YEAR
> *


I swear Imma plant me a money tree with everyone else as soon as I find those seeds


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 05:46 PM~10271302
> *Get to that other wrapping too Anthony.
> *


tryin man got the dash out just need 2 get it done :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 05:48 PM~10271318
> *I swear Imma plant me a money tree with everyone else as soon as I find those seeds
> *


me 2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 06:48 PM~10271318
> *I swear Imma plant me a money tree with everyone else as soon as I find those seeds
> *


INCOME TAX IS HOW THE MONTE IS GETTING DONE I AM A BROKE MAN


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

ivan what color is the caddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ivan lemme borrow a couple Large


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 05:53 PM~10271360
> *Hey Ivan lemme borrow a couple Large
> *


*Stacks that are falling off those trees ya got out back*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The fleet is silver with grey leather guts


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I told you Roy it isnt producing like it was i'm gonna have to work some OT to build my stacks up again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10271423
> *I told you Roy it isnt producing like it was i'm gonna have to work some OT to build my stacks up again.
> *


Hey speaking of work I have 35.5 hours so far this week sssshhhhhh don't let my boss know.Haven't had 40 hours since early October...Be nice if it starts to pick up....I can definately use the money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR you get that guard on yet homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:01 PM~10271442
> *What up JR you get that guard on yet homie?
> *


nope been slacking. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:01 PM~10271442
> *What up JR you get that guard on yet homie?
> *


nope been slackin :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 27 2008, 06:09 PM~10271497
> *nope been slackin :angry:
> *


just let me know if you wanna sell it back :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 06:14 PM~10271528
> *just let me know if you wanna sell it back :biggrin:
> *


um whats that in your avitar :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 27 2008, 06:24 PM~10271586
> *um whats that in your avitar :biggrin:
> *


Mi Amor secreto....sssshshhshhh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 06:35 PM~10271659
> *Mi Amor secreto....sssshshhshhh
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 06:37 PM~10271672
> *Whats up Co
> *


What up Larry


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Jose


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats happenin ROY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10271692
> *What up Larry
> *


Not much Roy whats cracken?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10272325
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WHATS UP B*RO*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats going on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10272325
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WHATS UP B*RO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 27 2008, 09:20 PM~10272599
> *WHAT UP TP
> *


*Not much bRO, what's good with you?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 27 2008, 09:05 PM~10272400
> *whats going on
> *


*What's good Paul?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 27 2008, 09:22 PM~10272616
> *Not much bRO, what's good with you?
> *



JUST ABOUT TO GO CRUISE AROUND HERE IN A FEW, WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10272636
> *JUST ABOUT TO GO CRUISE AROUND HERE IN A FEW, WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU
> *


*Just got back to the hotel, waitin fro an hour to go see blue man group. I have already seen it, but Mikayla hasn't.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10272660
> *Just got back to the hotel, waitin fro an hour to go see blue man group. I have already seen it, but Mikayla hasn't.
> *


**for*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10272667
> **for
> *



COOL ARE YOU STAYIN THE WEEKEND UP THERE


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Mar 27 2008, 09:35 PM~10272742
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Que Paso Hermana?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10272685
> *COOL ARE YOU STAYIN THE WEEKEND UP THERE
> *


*Nah, been here since Tuesday, we're flying back Friday. I'm going bROke, my kid wants to spend money like she's a celebrity. :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10272953
> * my kid wants to spend money like she's a celebrity.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:14 PM~10271528
> *just let me know if you wanna sell it back :biggrin:
> *


No thanks ROY.I need that.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

my homeboy had a car like this


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah i remember when i had that car i gaurantee it doesnt look like that right now.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERYONE? "GOODTIMES, ROLLERZ, USE, RUTHLESS, MOST HATED, JUST CASUAL " AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ.....ITZ THE WEEKEND.. :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

ANYONE WANT A CORONA? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/620414798.html


???????????????????? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10277679
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/car/620414798.html
> ???????????????????? :0
> *


That's Big *Larry*'s from The *MOST HATED* Family :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395360


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 28 2008, 02:23 PM~10277958
> *That's Big Larry's from The MOST HATED Family :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395360
> *


Good looking out ROY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Skinhead Rob and me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul Wall and the other People's Champ!!! my brother Mike in the back...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My girl and Paul Wall!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for the pics being so damn big!!! I don't know how to change that!!! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2008, 03:38 PM~10278828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Alfonso in the background :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 28 2008, 11:38 AM~10276704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I do Tony........... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10278987
> *Isn't that Alfonso in the background :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY FES WERE WAS THOSE PICS TAKEN AT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10279711
> *HEY FES WERE WAS THOSE PICS TAKEN AT
> *


At Mi Gente on Platte...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10279725
> *At Mi Gente on Platte...
> *


YEA SEEN ALOT OF HEADS THERE AND THA 96.1 VAN JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE PROMOTING MI GENTE NEW PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado, THUGG PASSION is back in the 719! :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10279757
> *YEA SEEN ALOT OF HEADS THERE AND THA 96.1 VAN JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE PROMOTING MI GENTE NEW PLACE :biggrin:
> *


Yea I guess thatz why they did it there too!!! There was a gang of peeps there...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:33 PM~10279762
> *What's good Colorado, THUGG PASSION is back in the 719!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST HAVE A PRIVATE JET :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *WRINKLES, fesboogie*

*What's good Fes, nice pics bRO!

What's cracken Wrinkles!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:33 PM~10279762
> *What's good Colorado, THUGG PASSION is back in the 719!  :biggrin:
> *


Sup!!! Did you win a gang of money?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:35 PM~10279781
> *THUGG PASSION, WRINKLES, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes, nice pics bRO!
> ...


Thankz, I hate how big it posted them up though!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10279781
> *THUGG PASSION, WRINKLES, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes, nice pics bRO!
> ...


WUS SUP SEAN WELCOME BACK TO THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER  :angry: HOW WAS VEGAS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats happening on this friday is the weather nice over there ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:34 PM~10279778
> *YOU MUST HAVE A PRIVATE JET :biggrin:
> *


*I wish homie. I just needed to spend some quality time with my mija. She's 14 years old and this is her 3rd time to Vegas, she loves that place. I let her choose where she wanted to go for spring break, and of course she chose Vegas. :angry: 

Can you imagine when she gets older? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2008, 07:35 PM~10279782
> *Sup!!! Did you win a gang of money?
> *


*I didn't even gamble one time homie. I mainly went there for my daughter, so we just did a lot of shopping and went to a ot of different shows.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:39 PM~10279815
> *I didn't even gamble one time homie. I mainly went there for my daughter, so we just did a lot of shopping and went to a ot of different shows.
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn sean you had kids young or youre an old dude huh. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:38 PM~10279807
> *I wish homie. I just needed to spend some quality time with my mija. She's 14 years old and this is her 3rd time to Vegas, she loves that place. I let her choose where she wanted to go for spring break, and of course she chose Vegas. :angry:
> 
> Can you imagine when she gets older?
> *


THATS FIRME SPENDING TIME WITH FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:36 PM~10279795
> *WUS SUP SEAN WELCOME BACK TO THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER   :angry: HOW WAS VEGAS
> *


*Yeah tell me about it. I got off the plane in Denver wearing Dickie shorts and a white T, didn't know I was going to look like an idiot walking to the car in the freezing cold. People were all staring at me, it was kinda funny. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 07:40 PM~10279826
> *Damn sean you had kids young or youre an old dude huh. :biggrin:
> *


*How old do I look?* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 06:38 PM~10279806
> *Whats happening on this friday is the weather nice over there ?
> *


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK NO THA WEATHER SUCKS OVER HERE MON. THRU THURS. WAS FIRME 60 DEGRESS NOW THIS SHIT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 07:40 PM~10279826
> *Damn sean you had kids young or youre an old dude huh. :biggrin:
> *


*How old do I look?* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MId 30s to 40 :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*repost*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10279836
> *Yeah tell me about it. I got off the plane in Denver wearing Dickie shorts and a white T, didn't know I was going to look like an idiot walking to the car in the freezing cold. People were all staring at me, it was kinda funny.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PENDEJO J/K.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 06:45 PM~10279867
> *MId 30s to 40  :dunno:
> *


YEA SOMTHING LIKE THAT :angry: :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10279867
> *MId 30s to 40  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Just turned 32, and she will be 15 in July. I was 17 when she was born.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:43 PM~10279853
> *How old do I look?  :biggrin:
> *


33 just a guess!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2008, 07:47 PM~10279880
> *33 just a guess!!!
> *


too late!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY FES WHAT KINDA CAR IS MI GENTE SELLING IN FRONT OF THERE STORE IT WAS GREEN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It must be cuz everytime i see you youre boracho or something j/k.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10279877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just turned 32, and she will be 15 in July. I was 17 when she was born.
> *


DAMN DOGG FIRST TIME AND YOU GET STUCK IN SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:47 PM~10279887
> *HEY FES WHAT KINDA CAR IS MI GENTE SELLING IN FRONT OF THERE STORE IT WAS GREEN
> *


Itz one of the older cutlass supreme's like '77 or something. Itz Mario's from Southern Fantasies, he works there too. I think he wants $3800


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10279905
> *Itz one of the older cutlass supreme's like '77 or something. Itz Mario's from Southern Fantasies, he works there too. I think he wants $3800
> *


OH JUST WONDERING SEEN A FOR SALE SIGN ON IT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:46 PM~10279877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just turned 32, and she will be 15 in July. I was 17 when she was born.
> *


Thats cool im gonna hate when that day comes for my oldest daughter i'm gonna be threatening some lil punks with their lives.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10279915
> *OH JUST WONDERING SEEN A FOR SALE SIGN ON IT
> *


Yea I like it, but I have way too many projects right now!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HOW YOU DOING LUCKY719 MY NAME IS WRINKLES WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:49 PM~10279902
> *DAMN DOGG FIRST TIME AND YOU GET STUCK IN SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10279934
> *:0
> *


JUST FUCKING WIT YOU DOGG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 07:52 PM~10279926
> *HOW YOU DOING LUCKY719 MY NAME IS WRINKLES WELCOME TO LAYITLOW
> *



*I'm sure he could read ur name above ur avatar.















JK Focker, pay backs. :biggrin: *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10279950
> *I'm sure he could read ur name above ur avatar.
> JK Focker, pay backs.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ASSHOLE! THATS A GOOD 1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here we are waiting for the water show to start. Can you tell she's a always clown'n like her daddy.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Say cheese, not LYAO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We were waiting for Blue Man group to start and they had the place flooded with that paper stuff you decorate parties with.*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOODTIME IN VEGAS CAN'T WAIT FOR THA SUPER SHOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here you go Chuck, I took this for you. I dunno if the car or the chick was badder. She was bangen, when I saw her get out of the drivers seat I was like whoa!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 08:03 PM~10280023
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOODTIME IN VEGAS CAN'T WAIT FOR THA SUPER SHOW
> *


x2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:05 PM~10280038
> *Here you go Chuck, I took this for you. I dunno if the car or the chick was badder. She was bangen, when I saw her get out of the drivers seat I was like whoa!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A RENTAL! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN GREG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, WRINKLES, FIRMEX, *lucky719*

Some one is under cover hno: hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 08:20 PM~10280152
> *ITS A RENTAL! :biggrin:
> *


*I would like to rent her! :cheesy: *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 07:39 PM~10280313
> *I would like to rent her!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: IWAS TALKING ABOUT THE CAR BUT I WOULD TOO :biggrin: SHHH DONT TELL MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up wrinkles


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up rich


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 28 2008, 07:56 PM~10280421
> *whats up wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP JOSE WHAT YOU DOING


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10280425
> *whats up rich
> *


whats up homie how r things


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

*What's good baller? :0 *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up sean and wrinkles


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10280472
> *whats up sean and wrinkles
> *


*Just relax'n bRO!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10280471
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> What's good baller?  :0
> *


how you figure that i am not rolling a new lac truck i drive a honda so now whos BALLIN and just got back from vegas


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:04 PM~10280472
> *whats up sean and wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP RICH HOW YOU DOING TONITE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10280488
> *WUS SUP RICH HOW YOU DOING TONITE
> *


itching to hit some switches well got to get them in the car but itching cant wait


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10280495
> *itching to hit some switches well got to get them in the car but itching cant wait
> *


I FEEL YOU HOMIE FUCKIN WEATHER PISSES ME OF :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

heres my stuff


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10280551
> *heres my stuff
> 
> 
> ...


let me have those power balls :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I GOT A EXTRA SET FOR SALE IF YOU NEED THEM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10280630
> *I GOT A EXTRA SET FOR SALE IF YOU NEED THEM
> *


what else do i need with them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10280485
> *how you figure that i am not rolling a new lac truck i drive a honda so now whos BALLIN and just got back from vegas
> *


*Sorry bRO!  *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10280639
> *what else do i need with them
> *


JUST REVERSE CUPS TO DO COIL OVER


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10280644
> *Sorry bRO!
> *


JUST FUCKING AROUND HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:31 PM~10280652
> *JUST REVERSE CUPS TO DO COIL OVER
> *


YOU GOT SOME OF THOSE TOO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10280706
> *YOU GOT SOME OF THOSE TOO
> *


NO I DONT BUT FE CAN GET THEM FOR REDS FOR I THINK DONT QUOTE ME BUT POWER BALLS AND THE REVERSE CUPS ARE 150.00 AND FE CAN GET ALL OF THAT MINE ARE AT THE SHOP


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Mar 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10280753
> *NO I DONT BUT FE CAN GET THEM FOR REDS FOR I THINK DONT QUOTE ME BUT POWER BALLS AND THE REVERSE CUPS ARE 150.00 AND FE CAN GET ALL OF THAT MINE ARE AT THE SHOP
> *


I'LL HIT HIM UP THEN ABOUT THAT THANKS RICH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719


*What's good Kev!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP SEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10281402
> *WHAT UP SEAN
> *


*Nada bRO, what about you?*


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wuts Good Colorado Riders


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Mar 28 2008, 11:06 PM~10281458
> *Wuts Good Colorado Riders
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE MONTE COMING


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 11:00 PM~10281396
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> 
> ...


not much, just workin on chucks computer
Welcome Back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10280038
> *Here you go Chuck, I took this for you. I dunno if the car or the chick was badder. She was bangen, when I saw her get out of the drivers seat I was like whoa!
> 
> 
> ...









ddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO RIDERS???????????????????????????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10280639
> *what else do i need with them
> *


You'll also need at least a 12" cylinder some say 10" will work but thats probably like one turn of a coil for that to work :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up co :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? It's a beautiful day in the 719! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 29 2008, 11:32 AM~10283525
> *What's good Colorado? It's a beautiful day in the 719!  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt I just put the Elco away :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This car is waiting for Jose to get down on it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy notice theres nothing on my money trees in the background


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anthony a year ago getting the monte ready for candy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anthony a year ago getting the monte ready for candy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10285111
> *Anthony a year ago getting the monte ready for candy
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic of how the candy came out Ivan or did I miss that :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Where are all them Famous ROLLERZ at?*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10286519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them bitchs told me the same thing about La Junta :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10286713
> *Where are all them Famous ROLLERZ at?
> *


RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Mar 29 2008, 10:58 PM~10287155
> *them bitchs told me the same thing about La Junta :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: photoshop


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready








*ARE YOUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:48 AM~10288178
> *Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready
> 
> 
> ...


tryin ta be,should be Tuesday :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 07:13 AM~10288314
> *tryin ta be,should be Tuesday :cheesy:
> *


Thats what I like to hear :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

taken this morning


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

morning ROLLERZ FAM, colorado riderz whats good...
hope you all enjoyin the weekend...
we need to get together one of these weekends (weather permited) for some kinda cruise


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up??????????


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 07:27 AM~10288451
> *taken this morning
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out the price on this 60 vert  
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...GLG:en%26sa%3DN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Wrinkles ?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 30 2008, 09:47 AM~10289006
> *Whats up Wrinkles ?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN IVAN HOWS THA WEATHER OUT THERE


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Its snowing looks like 2 to 4 inches of snow today. :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 09:42 AM~10288984
> *Check out the price on this 60 vert
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...GLG:en%26sa%3DN
> *


YOU SHOULD BUY IT ROY MAKE THAT YOUR PROJECT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 30 2008, 09:51 AM~10289028
> *Its snowing looks like 2 to 4 inches of snow today. :angry:
> *


DAMN AND IAM COMPLAINING ABOUT IT BEING COLD OVER HER ONLY 35 DEGREES


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

suo CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I havent done a damn thing this weekend cuz of the shitty weather.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Nick ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Greg,Nick,Ivan,Paul,and the rest of Colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 30 2008, 10:51 AM~10289028
> *Its snowing looks like 2 to 4 inches of snow today. :angry:
> *


That sucks. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 30 2008, 10:51 AM~10289029
> *YOU SHOULD BUY IT ROY MAKE THAT YOUR PROJECT CAR :biggrin:
> *


I thought Roy was getting the 63 vert is he gonna have all the verts maybe his money tree grew already


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *rollerzonly_tnh*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10290091
> *I thought Roy was getting the 63 vert is he gonna have all the verts maybe his money tree grew already
> *


I wish,I'm still trying to catch up to your ballin ass :biggrin: 
If all goes well and car don't fly off carrier I should be cruising a vert by Tuesday :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 02:23 PM~10290281
> *I wish,I'm still trying to catch up to your ballin ass :biggrin:
> If all goes well and car don't fly off carrier I should be cruising a vert by Tuesday :cheesy:*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found out what happened to the Deuce,I gues the 2 pistons exploded :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 04:48 AM~10288178
> *Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready
> 
> 
> ...


*My car still ain't fixed yet, so I can't cruise.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10290224
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


JUST AT HOME. YOU WORK IN SPRINGS TOMORROW.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10289226
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *


*Nice Avatar, what is that a 15 X 10? :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10290224
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING B*RO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10290348
> *JUST AT HOME. YOU WORK IN SPRINGS TOMORROW.
> *


*Nah, on Tuesday I do. Why?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love them old school 3 bars


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:29 PM~10290354
> *Nice Avatar, what is that a 15 X 10? :roflmao:
> *


THEY DIDNT HAVE MANY OPTIONS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:29 PM~10290360
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING BRO
> *


*Let's go disc it ******!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:30 PM~10290369
> *Let's go disc it ******!
> *


THATS WHAT CHUCK JUST ASKED ME ON THE CHIRP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:32 PM~10290381
> *THATS WHAT CHUCK JUST ASKED ME ON THE CHIRP
> *


*When is he gonna be back?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:33 PM~10290384
> *When is he gonna be back?
> *


HES IN LAS VEGAS NOW. HES GOING TO STAY THERE FOR A FEW HOURS.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:30 PM~10290369
> *Let's go disc it ******!
> *


WHAT TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:34 PM~10290396
> *HES IN LAS VEGAS NOW. HES GOING TO STAY THERE FOR A FEW HOURS.
> *


*There is nothing to do there for even a half hour more less a few hours  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:36 PM~10290412
> *WHAT TIME
> *


*Whenever :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:37 PM~10290416
> *There is nothing to do there for even a half hour more less a few hours
> *


HANG OUT WITH THE GIRL AT THE GAS STATION


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:39 PM~10290430
> *Whenever :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT AN HOUR ? WHEN DO YOU WORK IN SPRINGS AGAIN


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:48 AM~10288178
> *Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Ready :biggrin: 
























for some GOODTIMES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh+Mar 30 2008, 02:45 PM~10290464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:48 AM~10288178
> *Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Ready :biggrin: 
























For some GOODTIMES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

oops double post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Paulito,hopefully I'll be rollin next to you next weekend for the meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nathan,how's the Monte coming along homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10290506
> *
> *


IF YOU CAN I NEED YOU TO GO TO FE'S SHOP TO DROP OFF A SEAT TO PRO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 01:55 PM~10290540
> *Looking GOOD Paulito,hopefully I'll be rollin next to you next weekend for the meeting
> *


Thanks Roy, I finally got that bitch running.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Vette engine should be in by tomorrow,I aint even gonna have time to do a final cruise :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 30 2008, 01:59 PM~10290564
> *Thanks Roy, I finally got that bitch running.
> *


You bringing it to the meeting then huh?Weather permitting I wanna throw down a Carne Asada @ Memorial :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 02:01 PM~10290579
> *You bringing it to the meeting then huh?Weather permitting I wanna throw down a Carne Asada @ Memorial :biggrin:
> *


Then maybe invade the Hot Rodders @ Grocery Wharehouse :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean,how's that Good life homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 04:48 AM~10288178
> *Damn Co when we gonna meet and cruise lets meet in Pueblo I'm ready
> 
> 
> ...










X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 30 2008, 02:55 PM~10290536
> *oops double post
> *


*Looken good Paul.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10290637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Let's go mob that bad boy down Northern! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 02:10 PM~10290637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So use to seeing that fucker all open it's cool seeing it closed up :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 03:04 PM~10290610
> *What up Sean,how's that Good life homie?
> *


*All is well for now.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10290676
> *All is well for now.
> *


Hopefully you pull through everything homie and that bill gets shot down dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10290693
> *Hopefully you pull through everything homie and that bill gets shot down dog
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's that Sext Trey at ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 02:27 PM~10290716
> *Where's that Sext Trey at ?
> *


Sexy*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 03:12 PM~10290648
> *Let's go mob that bad boy down Northern! :biggrin:
> *


THIS AND TP :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10290653
> *So use to seeing that fucker all open it's cool seeing it closed up :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS B*RO*.CAN'T TO SEE THE VERT OUT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10290653
> *So use to seeing that fucker all open it's cool seeing it closed up :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS B*RO*.CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VERT OUT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 03:33 PM~10290760
> *THANKS BRO.CAN'T TO SEE THE VERT OUT
> *


WAIT*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10290716
> *Where's that Sext Trey at ?
> *


*In the garage where it's been since day 1. I need to get it ready, just not trying to put any money into it until the makeover.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *MOSTHATED CC*

What's good MOST HATED?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10290494
> *I'm Ready  :biggrin:
> *


HELLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had some fucked up rims lying around and decide what the hell wanted to see what it would look like before I order but still unsure I mean I already have wheels so the money could go to something else. I know the white walls are dirty I did this at work and forgot my bleach white


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 03:52 PM~10290883
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good MOST HATED?
> *


Not much homie just tired of this weather I mean it's not snowing or nothing so it could be worse but I'm ready for t shirt weather whats good with you RO??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR,looking GOOD Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10290637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So by putting that up your agreeing to cruising?? :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 04:10 PM~10290987
> *What up JR,looking GOOD Larry
> *


Not much.just playing in the garage today.The vert tuesday huh.Must be nice.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:57 PM~10290919
> *Not much homie just tired of this weather I mean it's not snowing or nothing so it could be worse but I'm ready for t shirt weather whats good with you RO??
> *


*I hear you on the weather. It's not quite cruising weather yet. More like hoodie weather.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10291032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting a vert and rubbing it in that you have cash I see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10291030
> *I hear you on the weather. It's not quite cruising weather yet. More like hoodie weather.
> *


Yeah I hear ya every nice day we had in the past though I cruised my rides I'm wanting to go to P town and cruise though there ain't shit here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just cashed the cashiers check to see what money felt like again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 04:21 PM~10291051
> *Just cashed the cashiers check to see what money felt like again
> *


what cashiers check :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10291058
> *what cashiers check :dunno:
> *


The one that came with the deal :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 04:23 PM~10291066
> *The one that came with the deal :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a done deal then :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm buying some Coker 520's right now :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 04:25 PM~10291084
> *I'm buying some Coker 520's right now :cheesy:
> *


smooth talker there went from a monte carlo to a vert in less than a year so you think as far as cash you broke even or you have some invested to end up with the vert??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10291091
> *smooth talker there went from a monte carlo to a vert in less than a year so you think as far as cash you broke even or you have some invested to end up with the vert??
> *


I came out nice but everything will go to the vert to make it at least plaqueable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i just took these an hour ago have to love wy :angry: right ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10291988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *That sucks!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, *cold hard cash*

*What's good Glen? Ready to bust CHC out?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> [/quote
> 
> damn ROy this car never even made it to pueblo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY TNH is a GIRL!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 07:15 PM~10292331
> *ROLLERZONLY TNH is a GIRL!
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 05:36 PM~10292029
> *THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, cold hard cash
> 
> What's good Glen? Ready to bust CHC out?
> *


 :biggrin: almost


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS,* cold hard cash, BigPayaso69*
:wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 30 2008, 06:35 PM~10292471
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, cold hard cash, BigPayaso69
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10292460
> *:biggrin:  almost
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up mafioso65


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 06:36 PM~10292029
> *THUGG PASSION, mafioso65, cold hard cash
> 
> What's good Glen? Ready to bust CHC out?
> *


I could only imagine how it looks now. :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10291988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dog that sux I know for sure were over that but it just gets a little cold now and then but thats where it stops


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My inspirational pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRAKIN CO NO WORK FOR ME TODAY :biggrin: GOTTA GO LOOK AT A CAR SO I CAN GO TO WORK AND BACK TO THA HOUSE


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!!! 


:wave: :wave: 


Hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2008, 08:18 AM~10296250
> *Whats up Colorado?
> *



Wuz goin on Pimp'n?????


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up everyone? TRADITIONS checking in.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING to all the Colorado Ryders from that TP guy!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *Xquizite Car Club*

Welcome to Lay It Low Xquizite Car Club!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 31 2008, 01:56 PM~10298651
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 04:12 PM~10290995
> *So by putting that up your agreeing to cruising?? :cheesy:
> *


as far as the gas tank will take me or the police will let it go


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 30 2008, 07:15 PM~10292331
> *THUG PASSION LOOKS PREGNANT *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 03:48 PM~10299633
> *as far as the gas tank will take me or the police will let it go
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 30 2008, 07:16 PM~10292339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 31 2008, 08:25 AM~10295983
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up b*RO*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 31 2008, 01:17 PM~10298809
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP KITA ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 02:49 PM~10299643
> *THUG PASSION LOOKS PREGNANT
> *


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10279254
> *I do Tony........... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 03:49 PM~10299643
> *THUG PASSION LOOKS PREGNANT
> *


*We'll see who has the last laugh when you get demoted to a pROspect!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 31 2008, 05:03 PM~10300152
> *WHAT UP KITA ??? :biggrin:
> *


*Work, Work, Work!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 31 2008, 05:25 PM~10300338
> *We'll see who has the last laugh when you get demoted to a pROspect!
> *


 :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up* *TKK*....*was grocery wharehouse poppin Saturday?*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 31 2008, 05:30 PM~10300896
> *What up TKK....was grocery wharehouse poppin Saturday?
> *


PASS BY AND LOOKED PACKED NOTHING BUT HOT RODS AND EUROS WE GOT SHOW UP!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 31 2008, 07:02 PM~10301758
> *PASS BY AND LOOKED PACKED NOTHING BUT HOT RODS AND EUROS WE GOT SHOW UP!
> *


WHEN GUY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 31 2008, 08:02 PM~10301758
> *PASS BY AND LOOKED PACKED NOTHING BUT HOT RODS AND EUROS WE GOT SHOW UP!
> *


don't forget the banner Saturday Fawker


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 31 2008, 05:07 PM~10300179
> *WHAT UP BRO???
> *


Not much and you?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

we all need to be there this saturday and just take over


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP RALPH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 PM~10302997
> *WHAT UP RALPH
> *


NADA JUST HANGING OUT. WHAT UP DOUBLE JOHN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 09:54 PM~10303116
> *NADA JUST HANGING OUT. WHAT UP DOUBLE JOHN
> *


WHATS UP PROPER DOS. WHAT IT DO GOODTIMES?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Mar 31 2008, 05:04 PM~10300159
> *
> *


WHAT UP BIG T


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65


*What's good *******?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 31 2008, 10:10 PM~10303277
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65
> What's good *******?
> *


OFF TOMOR*RO*W. AND MAYBE A REMATCH AT DISC?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65+Mar 31 2008, 08:51 PM~10302413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 10:30 PM~10303460
> *OFF TOMORROW. AND MAYBE A REMATCH AT DISC?
> *


*Yeah if the weather participates.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 31 2008, 11:07 PM~10303792
> *Yeah if the weather participates.
> *


COOL IT WASN/T IN MY FAVOR AT ALL TODAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 11:30 PM~10304003
> *COOL IT WASN/T IN MY FAVOR AT ALL TODAY
> *


*No it wasn't!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 1 2008, 12:09 AM~10304259
> *Wassup everyone
> *


*What are you doing up so late ******?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 12:13 AM~10304289
> *What are you doing up so late ******?
> *


just got home, about to crash out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 1 2008, 12:14 AM~10304297
> *just got home, about to crash out
> *


*Playing pool?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 12:17 AM~10304314
> *Playing pool?
> *


yep you know it and looking at landos computer


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

i am out
laterz bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 1 2008, 12:21 AM~10304354
> *i am out
> laterz bRO
> *


*G~night bRO!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning...................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2008, 06:15 AM~10305239
> *Good Morning...................
> *


*Good Morning JR, and the rest of Colorado. Looks like another brisk day.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well woke up to find a big ass truck on my street,pics inna few


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:37 AM~10305674
> *well woke up to find a big ass truck on my street,pics inna few
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Already April!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2008, 09:09 AM~10305833
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Already April!!!
> *


What up Fes?? How you been Homie???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que paso brother!!! when's the Regal bustin' out Izzy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:37 AM~10305674
> *well woke up to find a big ass truck on my street,pics inna few
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*April Fools Proper Dos is here to stay*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2008, 09:10 AM~10305844
> *Que paso brother!!! when's the Regal bustin' out Izzy?
> *



Maybe this Saturday if the weather holds out. Gotta go invade Cruise Nights, went last weekend and mostly Hot Rodders and Ricers were there. What about you when's the Cutty comin out???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:12 AM~10305856
> *April Fools Proper Dos is here to stay
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ASSHOLE!!! J/K!!! :roflmao: That was a good one, I got to admit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 1 2008, 09:13 AM~10305864
> *Maybe this Saturday if the weather holds out. Gotta go invade Cruise Nights, went last weekend and mostly Hot Rodders and Ricers were there. What about you when's the Cutty  comin out???
> *


Honestly the cutty won't be out till Denver!!! but we're gonna cruise after the show for sure, right? Unless I break it before!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know I had a few of you going :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2008, 09:26 AM~10305945
> *Honestly the cutty won't be out till Denver!!! but we're gonna cruise after the show for sure, right? Unless I break it before!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You know it Homie!!! I'll be there for sure to cruise!!!! :thumbsup: 

You gonna hop it this year at the show?? :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes what Hotel you guys staying in that you said had parking lot security,I wanna bring it out this weekend at our meeting


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:34 AM~10306535
> *Hey Fes what Hotel you guys staying in that you said had parking lot security,I wanna bring it out this weekend at our meeting
> *


It was the Rollerz Inn!!! I mean the Holiday Inn... I don't have the address off hand but itz the one thatz like 5 minutes from the Coliseum


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 1 2008, 10:30 AM~10306487
> *You know it Homie!!! I'll be there for sure to cruise!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> You gonna hop it this year at the show?? :0  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:12 AM~10305856
> *April Fools Proper Dos is here to stay
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: *What happened?* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2008, 10:51 AM~10306703
> *It was the Rollerz Inn!!! I mean the Holiday Inn... I don't have the address off hand but itz the one thatz like 5 minutes from the Coliseum
> *


*Good place to stay, it's close to the coliseum and there is a night club inside. :biggrin: 

That's where the GOODTIMERS and the rest of the Colorado ryders should stay, we'll go live!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It was a joke never was getting it
I found it online for 15k obo in OK,I seriously thought about buying it and selling the Deuce but when I called they sold it 2 days prior for 12,500


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:15 AM~10306936
> *Good place to stay, it's close to the coliseum and there is a night club inside. :biggrin:
> 
> That's where the GOODTIMERS and the rest of the Colorado ryders should stay, we'll go live!
> *


How much are room and how soon in advance you gotta book em?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:17 AM~10306962
> *How much are room and how soon in advance you gotta book em?
> *


I would book them asap!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:16 AM~10306945
> *It was a joke never was getting it
> I found it online for 15k obo in OK,I seriously thought about buying it and selling the Deuce but when I called they sold it 2 days prior for 12,500
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:17 AM~10306962
> *How much are room and how soon in advance you gotta book em?
> *


*We block out an entire floor, so when we do, I'll let you all know so you can get the ROLLERZ rate.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10307031
> *
> *


tell me about it I was pissed so I figured I'd throw an April Fools on everyone :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Proper Deuce is gonna stay here though,gonna be painted next year because of financial situations but I should be back in the saddle by then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:26 AM~10307040
> *We block out an entire floor, so when we do, I'll let you all know so you can get the ROLLERZ rate.
> *


appreciate it homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:32 AM~10307110
> *Proper Deuce is gonna stay here though,gonna be painted next year because of financial situations but I should be back in the saddle by then
> *


*That's how I feel. I am not putting a dime into TP until after this show season. The gold plating is faded, some of the undercarriage is whack, and overall needs some TLC, but I'll wait until snow season to get it back in ROLLERZ ONLY condition!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *rollerzonly_tnh/B] 

What's good Cowboy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:35 AM~10307148
> *That's how I feel. I am not putting a dime into TP until after this show season. The gold plating is faded, some of the undercarriage is whack, and overall needs some TLC, but I'll wait until snow season to get it back in ROLLERZ ONLY condition!
> *


exactly, shit and this motor shit aint cheap...bill is at about 3 large right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:33 AM~10307122
> *appreciate it homie
> *


*Gotta hook up my Colorado Ryders up! We in the same game.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:37 AM~10307168
> *exactly, shit and this motor shit aint cheap...bill is at about 3 large right now
> *


  :banghead:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:36 AM~10307162
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh/B]
> 
> What's good Cowboy?
> *


*
WAITING FOR THE SUN TO COME OUT. WHATS UP BROTHER*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't wait for that cruise...the Deuce should be out by Friday,if so Imma hit Grocery WH after I get outta work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 11:39 AM~10307188
> *WAITING FOR THE SUN TO COME OUT. WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


*Getting ready to pick up Mikayla and go to the dentist. We both have appointments, ahhhhhhh I hate dentists!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well I'm out bRO, let's disc it l8er!*


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO ??


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 31 2008, 07:17 PM~10301949
> *Not much and you?
> *


JUST CHILLN , WORKN ON MY CAR..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Mar 31 2008, 08:58 PM~10303163
> *WHAT UP BIG T
> *


WHAT UP BRO... I NEED 2 GET WITH YOU ON SOME OF THEM RIMS I TALKD 2 YOU ABOUT HIT ME UP..252 8663


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:12 AM~10305856
> *April Fools Proper Dos is here to stay
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP GOODTIMER....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:42 AM~10307221
> *Well I'm out bRO, let's disc it l8er!
> *


FOR SURE B*RO*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 1 2008, 11:46 AM~10307265
> *WHAT UP BRO... I NEED 2 GET WITH YOU ON SOME OF THEM RIMS I TALKD 2 YOU ABOUT HIT ME UP..252 8663
> *


FOR SURE ILL HIT YOU UP THIS AFTERNOON


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 10:51 AM~10307310
> *FOR SURE ILL HIT YOU UP THIS AFTERNOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 1 2008, 11:47 AM~10307276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP GOODTIMER....
> *


What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10307342
> *What up homie :biggrin:
> *


JUST WORKN ON THE RIDE..I NEED MORE MONEY, ILL HAVE TO BORROW SOME FROM U OR SEAN.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10307362
> *JUST WORKN ON THE RIDE..I NEED MORE MONEY, ILL HAVE TO BORROW SOME FROM U OR SEAN.. :biggrin:
> *


Not me homie I'm way in debt this year,gotta get that resume together and look for a new gig


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10307362
> *JUST WORKN ON THE RIDE..I NEED MORE MONEY, ILL HAVE TO BORROW SOME FROM U OR SEAN.. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 11:26 AM~10307040
> *We block out an entire floor, so when we do, I'll let you all know so you can get the ROLLERZ rate.
> *


Let me know to.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up? COLORADO! WELL DOWN SOUTH. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

WTF...... Thats messed up Roy. That was a GOOD one.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THEN








NOW


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey roy. te mandaron saludos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2008, 12:19 PM~10307509
> *Let me know to.
> *


*For sure, gotz to have MOST HATED there!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10307362
> *JUST WORKN ON THE RIDE..I NEED MORE MONEY, ILL HAVE TO BORROW SOME FROM U OR SEAN.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ******* you a closet millionaire!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 07:06 PM~10310749
> *NOW
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks way better!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*rollerzonly_tnh,* THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS* 

*What's good ROLLERZ Y GOODTIMERS
*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:23 PM~10310916
> *Looks way better!
> *


THANKS B*RO*THER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:26 PM~10310934
> *rollerzonly_tnh, THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good ROLLERZ Y GOODTIMERS
> ...


EATING SOME DINNER. WHAT HAPPENED TODAY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 07:29 PM~10310958
> *EATING SOME DINNER. WHAT HAPPENED TODAY?
> *


*I was eating dinner at Nacho's down town with the Family when you called.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10310990
> *I was eating dinner at Nacho's down town with the Family when you called.
> *


THATS COOL BUDDY. DID YOU MAKE THAT CALL YET


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10310868
> *Hey roy. te mandaron saludos
> *


que hasta perro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 07:39 PM~10311003
> *THATS COOL BUDDY. DID YOU MAKE THAT CALL YET
> *


*Which one, I need to make 2 calls?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10311011
> *Which one, I need to make 2 calls?
> *


EITHER ONE. ONE IS TAKING ABOUT EBAY NOW.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10311016
> *EITHER ONE. ONE IS TAKING ABOUT EBAY NOW.
> *


*I put that on RO I will smash that ****** if he does!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:43 PM~10311031
> *I put that on RO I will smash that ****** if he does!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10311043
> *PM SENT
> *


*REPLIED*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, fesboogie, *kaddyman*, rollerzonly_tnh, FIRMEX, PROPER DOS

*What's good Pimp, any new pics of the Fleetwood?
*


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Colorado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nick Y Marcos


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 07:46 PM~10311051
> *REPLIED
> *


REPLIED


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:16 AM~10306945
> *It was a joke never was getting it
> I found it online for 15k obo in OK,I seriously thought about buying it and selling the Deuce but when I called they sold it 2 days prior for 12,500
> *


 :roflmao: I cant wait to see the 62!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 1 2008, 07:57 PM~10311136
> *:roflmao: I cant wait to see the 62!
> *


should be at the Parque Sunday


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

plague, rollerzonly_tnh, PROPER DOS, kaddyman
WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10311168
> *plague, rollerzonly_tnh, PROPER DOS, kaddyman
> WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:02 PM~10311178
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP B*RO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 07:59 PM~10311149
> *should be at the Parque Sunday
> *


*PD is getting a $2,000 engine put in it, and TP needs a $3.00 part, guess who will be on the road 1st.? :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 08:06 PM~10311218
> *PD is getting a $2,000 engine put in it, and TP needs a $3.00 part, guess who will be on the road 1st.?  :angry:
> *


up to 3k now homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 08:04 PM~10311202
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


*PM Sent, just business.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You probably gotta pull that engine to put in that part though huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10311257
> *You probably gotta pull that engine to put in that part though huh?
> *



*More than likely. It's on the side of the block, but there is not much room to get it in the hole.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 08:13 PM~10311293
> *More than likely. It's on the side of the block, but there is not much room to get it in the hole.
> *


*What do you think JR?* :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 08:13 PM~10311293
> *More than likely. It's on the side of the block, but there is not much room to get it in the hole.
> *


You might be able to do it with the engine still in.Just might have to take some stuff off.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 08:07 PM~10311239
> *PM Sent, just business.
> *


PM SENT. NEGOTIATE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 08:20 PM~10311370
> *PM SENT. NEGOTIATE :biggrin:
> *


*No negotiations in business.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2008, 08:16 PM~10311330
> *You might be able to do it with the engine still in.Just might have to take some stuff off.
> *


*I hope so!*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

ALMOST DONE!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

HOPE THIS ONE DONT COME OUT AS BIG!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Marcos


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10311897
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HI BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:10 PM~10311940
> *HI BUDDY
> *



whats up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:11 PM~10311959
> *whats up
> *


WE NEED TO GO DISC IT TOMOR*RO*W


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10311897
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


******* just did a WAVE BY :machinegun: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10311995
> *WE NEED TO GO DISC IT TOMORROW
> *




yea we do, TP are you goin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:15 PM~10312019
> *yea we do, TP are you goin
> *


*NO, I won't be able to go Wed or Thurs, my boss will be in town.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:16 PM~10312033
> *Yeah, I won't be able to go Wed or Thurs, my boss will be in town.
> *


 BRING HIM WITH YOU!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:20 PM~10312083
> *BRING HIM WITH YOU!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:16 PM~10312033
> *NO, I won't be able to go Wed or Thurs, my boss will be in town.
> *


GET LAST PM?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:22 PM~10312107
> *GET LAST PM?
> *


*Yeah, but you must be smoking crack cause you lost me.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:22 PM~10312104
> *:dunno:
> *


*That's like bringing YOUR Mom with you.* :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10312155
> *Yeah, but you must be smoking crack cause you lost me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:27 PM~10312171
> *That's like bringing YOUR Mom with you.  :0
> *


LIKE CHUCK?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:27 PM~10312171
> *That's like bringing YOUR Mom with you.  :0
> *


LIKE CHUCK?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10312155
> *Yeah, but you must be smoking crack cause you lost me.
> *


X2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:30 PM~10312211
> *LIKE CHUCK?
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10312253
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


J/K BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:37 PM~10312294
> *J/K BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


TAKE THE CAR TO STORAGE YET?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10312374
> *TAKE THE CAR TO STORAGE YET?
> *




no im still lookin for a place


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10312421
> *no im still lookin for a place
> *


THIS WEEK?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:51 PM~10312478
> *THIS WEEK?
> *



yea i hope :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2008, 09:52 PM~10312492
> *yea i hope :biggrin:
> *


SWEET B*RO*THER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 09:55 PM~10312525
> *SWEET BROTHER
> *



yup


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*BUDDY*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 10:00 PM~10312606
> *BUDDY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 10:00 PM~10312606
> *BUDDY
> *


ARE STILL GOING BOWLING THURSDAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT RIDERZ IM OUT!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 1 2008, 10:03 PM~10312650
> *ARE STILL GOING BOWLING THURSDAY
> *


*You asked yourself! :roflmao: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:15 PM~10311316
> *What up JR
> *


Not much Roy.So whats the Good word?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, greenmerc77


*What's good Paul? I see you sneaking in here when every one is asleep. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM and the rest of the COLORADO Ryders!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 2 2008, 06:27 AM~10314353
> *GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ FAM and the rest of the COLORADO Ryders!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 2 2008, 06:27 AM~10314353
> * Good morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

damn sup homies SEAN and all the others fuck lol i havent been on for a min hahahahaha i forgot my damn log in name and pw for a sec lmao so wats good


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Apr 2 2008, 08:30 AM~10315195
> *damn sup homies SEAN and all the others fuck lol i havent been on for a min hahahahaha i forgot my damn log in name and pw for a sec lmao so wats good
> *




holy shit my bad im slipping im using shit like im in a chat room :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: dumbass me its been a while :twak:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up COLORADO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 1 2008, 10:01 PM~10313275
> *THUGG PASSION, greenmerc77
> 
> 
> ...


Whats going on Man, Sorry i didnt catch you. I try to get on just to see what i missed.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 2 2008, 02:35 PM~10317756
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO THE WEATHER SUPPOSE TO BE GOOD THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 2 2008, 06:47 PM~10319698
> *WUS SUP COLORADO THE WEATHER SUPPOSE TO BE GOOD THIS WEEKEND
> *


yeah foolio so you better be rolling your shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I should be rolling mine after 6 months :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Marcos,heard you guys had a lil 4' scare today :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS,* kaddyman*
What up homie Alamosa ready for us this year?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:27 PM~10319968
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, kaddyman
> What up homie Alamosa ready for us this year?
> *


almost homie im starting from scratch again i sold my lac but its looking good dawg...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 07:34 PM~10320000
> *almost homie im starting from scratch again i sold my lac but its looking good dawg...
> *


That's cool,I know you'll bust out with something firme.Father's day show still going on?I heard Sweet Dreams is gonna be down there but how bout the Rollin Fathers day show?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:36 PM~10320015
> *That's cool,I know you'll bust out with something firme.Father's day show still going on?I heard Sweet Dreams is gonna be down there but how bout the Rollin Fathers day show?
> *


ya homie i pulled out my other fleetwood.. as far as i know rollin deep is still on wheres the best spot for cinco that way homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 07:39 PM~10320040
> *ya homie i pulled out my other fleetwood.. as far as i know rollin deep is still on wheres the best spot for cinco that way homie
> *


Cinco aint happening in the Springs this year.There is a show in Pueblo as well as Denver though.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:41 PM~10320052
> *Cinco aint happening in the Springs this year.There is a show in Pueblo as well as Denver though.
> *


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:41 PM~10320052
> *Cinco aint happening in the Springs this year.There is a show in Pueblo as well as Denver though.
> *


hahaha this server sucks homie....which ones gonna be poppin..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10320093
> *hahaha this server sucks homie....which ones gonna be poppin..lol
> *


I dunno yet we've had possitive feedback on both.The majority of us wanna hit the Pueblo thang to support our neighbors,some of us wanna hit the Denver thang.There are points for each but I think we have made the conclusion to hit the Pueblo show because of thier support.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:52 PM~10320153
> *I dunno yet we've had possitive feedback on both.The majority of us wanna hit the Pueblo thang to support our neighbors,some of us wanna hit the Denver thang.There are points for each but I think we have made the conclusion to hit the Pueblo show because of thier support.
> *


cool dawg keep me posted im looking forward to hitting up a cinco show and peublo is closer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 07:54 PM~10320175
> *cool dawg keep me posted im looking forward to hitting up a cinco show and peublo is closer :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Will do but you gotta show some fools around Alamosa once we're down there this year


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:58 PM~10320205
> *Will do but you gotta show some fools around Alamosa once we're down there this year
> *


oh fo sho homie ..youll be in good hands


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 08:21 PM~10320435
> *oh fo sho homie ..youll be in good hands
> *


We appreciate it dog  :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:31 PM~10320527
> *We appreciate it dog   :biggrin:
> *


no problem dawgy ...jus dont drink the water here...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10320561
> *no problem dawgy ...jus dont drink the water here...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sé que he oído acerca de,you guys will be firme soon hopefully


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 PM~10320608
> *Sé que he oído acerca de,you guys will be firme soon hopefully
> *


i hope so homie im tired of getting out the shower smelling like a pinche swimming pool..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

so how do you avoid the police in that lil ass town?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 08:45 PM~10320634
> *i hope so homie im tired of getting out the shower smelling like a pinche swimming pool..lol
> *


lol that shits funny....chlorine and plenty of it is what they are using....just make sure you only wash whites right now.LOL.The only way to get this cleanszed is chlorine.I work in water and never seen such a bad case,but you guys will get through it soon.All they have to do now is flush the chlorine out,I'd say 3-4 days tops before you can drink depending on if they flush it right


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:47 PM~10320646
> *so how do you avoid the police in that lil ass town?
> *


hahaha...thats almost impossible here homie...the best way is after 11 find a place to post up and chill they seem to hate to see people rollin after 11


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 2 2008, 08:51 PM~10320689
> *hahaha...thats almost impossible here homie...the best way is after 11 find a place to post up and chill they seem to hate to see people rollin after 11
> *


That's what I figured the first time we cruised out 2 years ago


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:53 PM~10320716
> *That's what I figured the first time we cruised out 2 years ago
> *


yup thats whats sucks about this place and i stick out like a sore thumb over here when i pull out one of the lacs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS,* ls1569*, TRADITIONS 79 65, kaddyman
*What up Marc,ready to meet that Good Times Family?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:41 PM~10320052
> *Cinco aint happening in the Springs this year.There is a show in Pueblo as well as Denver though.
> *


So where are you guys gonna roll to?? I heard the duece will be at the warehouse this weekend??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2008, 09:21 PM~10321069
> *So where are you guys gonna roll to?? I heard the duece will be at the warehouse this weekend??
> *


Yeah the Deuce is suppose to be done Friday so it will be @ every function available after that


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont know what it will be like but theres a show in LJ for cinco.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 09:23 PM~10321102
> *Yeah the Deuce is suppose to be done Friday so it will be @ every function available after that
> *


We gotta roll Pueblo dog,our Family is here and support as well,much love for Denver but they just gotta get into the game more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *plague*
*What up my brotha from anotha motha*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ..JUST PASSEN THREW!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *6Deuce*
What up Jason


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, *6Deuce*
What up *Jason*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD night CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's Good Colorado? It's dead in here 2 night!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 PM~10322118
> *What's Good Colorado? It's dead in here 2 night!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 2 2008, 10:58 PM~10322137
> *whats up co?
> *



WHAT UP RICHIE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 2 2008, 10:58 PM~10322137
> *whats up co?
> *


TKK


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 2 2008, 08:51 PM~10321453
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO ..JUST PASSEN THREW!!!!!
> *


whats up i tried hittin u up on your new number


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!

*My allergies are killing me today! :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 3 2008, 07:07 AM~10323677
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> 
> My allergies are killing me today!  :angry:
> *






:wave:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

check out new muzic from D-Eazy @<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/therealdeazy\' target=\'_blank\'>www.myspace.com/therealdeazy</span></a> for mor info on D-Eazy and G-style Recordz out the 505


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Freakin tired of this cold shit. I want it to warm up already. Shit it was nice in Burque yesterday.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado LowRiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2008, 10:12 AM~10324531
> *Whutz Good?
> *



WHAT UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2008, 11:02 AM~10324908
> *WHAT UP FES
> *


Whutz good Chuck? How is da '65 coming?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2008, 11:40 AM~10325263
> *Whutz good Chuck? How is da '65 coming?
> *



JUST WORKIN ON THE SUSPENSION PARTS, AND THE CUTTY


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Tony


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 3 2008, 04:19 PM~10327861
> *Looking GOOD Tony
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

ANYONE NEED SOME 20" TIRES LET ME KNOW. I HAVE SOME 245/35/20 98%TREAD LEFT...HIT ME UP..


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

ANYONE NEED SOME 20" TIRES LET ME KNOW. I HAVE SOME 245/35/20 98%TREAD LEFT...HIT ME UP..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP JOHN FROM ~MOSA~! HEY I'LL HIT YOU UP- THIS WEEKEND BOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED BOUT!!!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 3 2008, 05:31 PM~10327963
> *WHATS UP JOHN FROM  ~MOSA~!  HEY I'LL HIT YOU UP- THIS WEEKEND BOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED BOUT!!!
> *


cool dawgy ill be here homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Killarado?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 3 2008, 05:31 PM~10327963
> *WHATS UP JOHN FROM  ~MOSA~!  HEY I'LL HIT YOU UP- THIS WEEKEND BOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED BOUT!!!
> *


hey cip bring your paint gun dawgy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 3 2008, 05:24 PM~10327903
> *ANYONE NEED SOME 20" TIRES LET ME KNOW. I HAVE SOME 245/35/20  98%TREAD LEFT...HIT ME UP..
> *


Hootie call me!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719


What's good ******, you coming down?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 3 2008, 06:55 PM~10328628
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*You ready to get your ROll on tonight?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 3 2008, 07:44 PM~10328931
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> 
> ...


yep you know it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 3 2008, 07:45 PM~10328941
> *yep you know it
> *


*The only reason you come down is to hustle us for our money! :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2008, 07:50 PM~10328997
> *Whats up fellas?
> *


*What's good BIG L DAWG!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 3 2008, 05:31 PM~10327963
> *WHATS UP JOHN FROM  ~MOSA~!  HEY I'LL HIT YOU UP- THIS WEEKEND BOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED BOUT!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 3 2008, 07:51 PM~10329006
> *What's good BIG L DAWG!
> *


Nada just chillin so you guys kickin it around Pueblo for Cinco or off to somewhere else?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 3 2008, 07:46 PM~10328958
> *The only reason you come down is to hustle us for our money!  :cheesy:
> *


naw just to chill wit the fam


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2008, 07:53 PM~10329023
> *Nada just chillin so you guys kickin it around Pueblo for Cinco or off to somewhere else?
> *


*I think we are staying in Pueblo, but not 100% sure. We're having a meeting this weekend, so we will finalize our plan.

Where you gonna show?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 3 2008, 07:53 PM~10329025
> *naw just to HUSTLE the fam
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10329032
> *I think we are staying in Pueblo, but not 100% sure. We're having a meeting this weekend, so we will finalize our plan.
> 
> Where you gonna show?
> *


were having a meeting on the 14th I think and were gonna talk about it then


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10329092
> *were having a meeting on the 14th I think and were gonna talk about it then
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 2 2008, 09:09 PM~10321669
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, 6Deuce
> What up Jason
> *


Whats going on Roy?
How you been?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It was slow in here tonight, yall must be making babies! :cheesy: *


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

SUP COLORADO,

I WANTED TO GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP THAT I WILL BE GREEING READY FOR THE ELITCHES GARDENS CAR SHOW REAL SOON.....

IT YOU WOULD LIKE MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW PM ME

THE DATE IS SET FOR JULY 12-13(saterday-sunday)

6-845 move in

10 am to 10pm showtime(its a long day)

20 entry fee cars trucks
10 lowrider bikes

thankz
mike


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 4 2008, 01:11 AM~10331921
> *It was slow in here tonight, yall must be making babies! :cheesy:
> *


Working in the garage.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz good Colorado, how is everybody????

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 4 2008, 06:19 AM~10332389
> *Working in the garage.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Beautiful day to day! 
TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No Roy he must of gotten the duece done and is cruising I dont blame him it's a nice day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:37 PM~10336669
> *No Roy he must of gotten the duece done and is cruising I dont blame him it's a nice day
> *


Not yet suppose to be done today though


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 4 2008, 04:04 AM~10332249
> *SUP COLORADO,
> 
> I WANTED TO GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP THAT I WILL BE GREEING READY FOR THE ELITCHES GARDENS CAR SHOW REAL SOON.....
> ...


 what up mike how you been


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 4 2008, 06:19 AM~10332389
> *Working in the garage.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose,how's Texas homie?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 4 2008, 07:09 PM~10338070
> *What up Jose,how's Texas homie?
> *


not much bro,Texas is f**king nice 75 all week what you up to roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose whats up bro ? You doing alright ? Dont get used too that weather too much its supposed to snow over here this weekend when you get back.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:16 PM~10338106
> *Jose whats up bro ? You doing alright ? Dont get used too that weather too much its supposed to snow over here this weekend when you get back.
> *


i'm good bro shit i got used it :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10338094
> *not much bro,Texas is f**king nice 75 all week what you up to roy
> *


getting ready for this weekend,the mechanic is suppose to call me tonight to let me here the Deuce,and I go pick it up tomorrow after I get off work :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 4 2008, 07:19 PM~10338127
> *getting ready for this weekend,the mechanic is suppose to call me tonight to let me here the Deuce,and I go pick it up tomorrow after I get off work :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 4 2008, 08:19 PM~10338125
> *i'm good bro shit i got used it :angry:
> *


suppose to be 60 on Sunday and sunny :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Can i drive it ? I promise not to break it . :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:21 PM~10338148
> *Can i drive it ? I promise not to break it . :biggrin:
> *


me frist :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10338142
> *suppose to be 60 on Sunday and sunny :0  :cheesy:
> *


I'm about to start cruising in the snow cuz i dont think Rawlins will ever see spring.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When you guys come down at the end of the month you can drive it





















around the block


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:23 PM~10338162
> *I'm about to start cruising in the snow cuz i dont think Rawlins will ever see spring.
> *


i hope i see spring in rawlins, is there alot of snow up there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That will do i can burn the tires for a whole block and back. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

We just have the normal regular everyday shitty ass weather like always :angry:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:27 PM~10338188
> *That will do i can burn the tires for a whole block and back. :biggrin:
> *


3 wheel n burning the tires for the whole block :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10338197
> *We just have the normal regular everyday shitty ass weather like always :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The fleet gets shipped on tuesday and my E&G grill came in today.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:30 PM~10338217
> *The fleet gets shipped on tuesday and my E&G grill came in today.
> *


 :0 about a week or so and the fleet will be in rawlins


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I would think so. Then i start adding things to it here and there giving it some lowrider style.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 07:36 PM~10338267
> *I would think so. Then i start adding things to it here and there giving it some lowrider style.
> *


 :thumbsup: for roy to much money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 4 2008, 08:38 PM~10338283
> *:thumbsup: for roy to much money
> *


too much money on my credit card bill


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *mcfadonna, PROPER DOS*

*Whats good fellas?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's GOOD Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'm getting my car fixed tomorROw too, hopefully! :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10338418
> *I'm getting my car fixed tomorROw too, hopefully!  :cheesy:
> *


You should bring it up on Sunday and kick it with us Sunday afternoon? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Ralph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The weather is nice fellas it's time to break out the rides :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 4 2008, 09:50 PM~10338897
> *Wassup Ralph
> *


whats up b*



RO

Click to expand...

*ther. READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10338920
> *whats up bther. READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


what you doing?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 4 2008, 10:01 PM~10338960
> *what you doing?
> *


NOW OR SUNDAY?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 4 2008, 10:01 PM~10338960
> *what you doing?
> *


NOW OR SUNDAY?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DUMB SERVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO gonna be in Springs Sunday?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 4 2008, 10:29 PM~10339149
> *RO gonna be in Springs Sunday?
> *


WIDEFIELD I KNOW FOR SURE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 4 2008, 10:32 PM~10339159
> *WIDEFIELD I KNOW FOR SURE
> *


right down the street,you guys should stop by Memorial park by 4


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HERE IN CHI`TOWN!! INVITATIONS TO ALL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO....................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No fucking car this week :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO whut up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 03:59 PM~10342800
> *No fucking car this week :angry:
> *


what happen?? So maybe next week?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10342973
> *what happen?? So maybe next week?
> *


probably Monday or Tuesday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does this ride look like it was locked in time or what?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-CHEVRO...tem160226425530


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10343020
> *Does this ride look like it was locked in time or what?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-CHEVRO...tem160226425530
> *


Damnnnn all original it's nice to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know I aint ever seen shit that clean,only 13k on it too.Truly a barnyard dream


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:13 PM~10343066
> *I know I aint ever seen shit that clean,only 13k on it too.Truly a barnyard dream
> *


barnyard that fucker was probably vacuum sealed to stay that nice :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most Hated coming to the SoCo show on the 17th?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:22 PM~10343115
> *Most Hated coming to the SoCo show on the 17th?
> *


wheres it at?? I doubt it but you never know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2008, 05:57 PM~10343337
> *wheres it at?? I doubt it but you never know
> *


17th of May in the Springs,the Ruthless show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10343346
> *17th of May in the Springs,the Ruthless show
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10339241
> *right down the street,you guys should stop by Memorial park by 4
> *


WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THAT TONIGHT.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*THEM ROLLERZ GETTING ATTENTION FROM THE PO PO AGAIN! (DAMN SEAN)*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10344909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Sean doing now?Playing his radio to loud.lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10344909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10344909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 6 2008, 07:43 AM~10346397
> *Whats Sean doing now?Playing his radio to loud.lol
> *


parking on the grass at the park


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 AM~10346925
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 what up big tone :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 6 2008, 10:13 AM~10346849
> *parking on the grass at the park
> *


so did they just tell him to move or did he get stuck with a ticket?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up everybody!!!! Hope you guys are having a good weekend, get them rides out there, the weather is perfect for cruising!!!
   











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10344909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*When you have an all wheel drive you think you can park anywhere :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2008, 04:10 PM~10348710
> *so did they just tell him to move or did he get stuck with a  ticket?
> *


*Chuck used to work with that cop at King Soopers, so he tore up the ticket.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 06:20 PM~10349373
> *When you have an all wheel drive you think you can park anywhere :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 06:20 PM~10349373
> *When you have an all wheel drive you think you can park anywhere :biggrin:
> *


Even in La Junta I cant park my Escalade on the grass. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

it was the funniest thing when the cops were posted up waiting for him


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10349554
> *it was the funniest thing when the cops were posted up waiting for him
> *


*What was funny was when I walked up and said ~ what an idiot who ever parked there, and the cops were like...........is it yours?* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 6 2008, 06:37 PM~10349511
> *Even in La Junta I cant park my Escalade on the grass. :biggrin:
> *


*Sure you can, just drive over the curb! :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 06:57 PM~10349653
> *Sure you can, just drive over the curb! :cheesy:
> *


The cops say :nono: to that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 06:57 PM~10349653
> *Sure you can, just drive over the curb! :cheesy:
> *


You seen that wall at our park you'd have to bust through it :cheesy: thats cool he tore up the ticket though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2008, 07:17 PM~10349799
> *You seen that wall at our park you'd have to bust through it :cheesy: thats cool he tore up the ticket though
> *


*Yeah it was cool, but honestly I really didn't care or I wouldn't have parked there. :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 07:22 PM~10349838
> *Yeah it was cool, but honestly I really didn't care or I wouldn't have parked there. :cheesy:
> *


thats ballin if you don't care about a ticket :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its a windy Morning today. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO RYDERS!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO JUST THREE WHEELING THREW TO SAY Q-VO !!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 6 2008, 06:56 PM~10349642
> *What was funny was when I walked up and said ~ what an idiot who ever parked there, and the cops were like...........is it yours? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado??? What's everyone up to???


:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

COLORADO TTMFT


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up ROLLERZ FAM and colorado riderz


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 03:14 PM~10356848
> *whats up ROLLERZ FAM  and colorado riderz
> *


What up ******!!! Wuz new wit you??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2008, 01:37 PM~10356025
> *BUDDY*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 03:14 PM~10356848
> *whats up ROLLERZ FAM  and colorado riderz
> *


WHATS UP B*RO*THER


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 7 2008, 02:57 PM~10357246
> *What up ******!!! Wuz new wit you??
> *


whats up nucka...
just hangin out workin on the new ride


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 03:07 PM~10357320
> *WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


whats up bRO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 04:18 PM~10357397
> *whats up bRO
> *


JUST AT HOME. WHATS GOOD B*RO*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

HI JOHN JOHN


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 7 2008, 03:28 PM~10357501
> *HI JOHN JOHN
> *


WHAT UP MAX


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 7 2008, 03:29 PM~10357512
> *WHAT UP MAX
> *


how it going JOHN JOHN.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 03:28 PM~10357499
> *JUST AT HOME. WHATS GOOD BRO
> *


CHILLIN AT HOME WITH MY LADY


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 6 2008, 09:41 AM~10347020
> *what up big tone :wave:
> *


what up glen??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 11:36 AM~10354958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was good to chill with some of the Fam again! We need to get everyone together next time.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up TP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2008, 05:55 PM~10358181
> *whats up TP
> *


*Chillen bRO. You gonna be home in a few so I can pick up my bike?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 06:00 PM~10358219
> *Chillen bRO. You gonna be home in a few so I can pick up my bike?
> *



yea ill be here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2008, 06:06 PM~10358256
> *yea ill be here
> *


*Unless you wanna bring it into town, and I'll buy dinner? :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 06:23 PM~10358410
> *Unless you wanna bring it into town, and I'll buy dinner?  :biggrin:
> *



ill pass on that one, but ill take it to you tomorrow


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 05:54 PM~10358175
> *It was good to chill with some of the Fam again! We need to get everyone together next time.
> *


YEAH WE DO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 05:54 PM~10358175
> *It was good to chill with some of the Fam again! We need to get everyone together next time.
> *


Damn there's more?You guys are deep.Is that just the SoCo Chapter?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 07:08 PM~10358746
> *Damn there's more?You guys are deep.Is that just the SoCo Chapter?
> *


*Yeah it's just the SoCo Chapter and there's more. We have 5 members not pictured.

(4 homies in the picture are pROspects)*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Jose* *Y **TKK*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well ride should be ready to pick up tomorrow,so weather permitting a few of us should be at the GW Saturday


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10359140
> *What up Jose Y TKK
> *


whats up roy whats up jose whats up co


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10359140
> *What up Jose Y TKK
> *


not much roy u, how was the park


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hey roy i was going thru the casa the outher day and found the issue that ur car is in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 7 2008, 07:48 PM~10359162
> *not much roy u, how was the park
> *


Park was nice posted some pics in the Good Times topic homie


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 7 2008, 06:48 PM~10359155
> *whats up roy whats up jose whats up co
> *


whats up rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 7 2008, 07:50 PM~10359178
> *hey roy i was going thru the casa the outher day and found the issue that ur car is in
> *


You wanna sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 06:50 PM~10359179
> *Park was nice posted some pics in the Good Times topic homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 7 2008, 07:50 PM~10359187
> *whats up rich
> *


not much just waiting for the rest of my stuff so i can get down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know a.....and I know these 2 words don't go together but I figured I'd try,,,,


Good Cheap airbrusher?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

let me locate it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10359232
> *let me locate it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

WHATS UP ROY !


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats cracken Marcos ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

IVAN WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Marcos and Ivan*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Kicken back relaxing i actually worked steady today it kinda felt good.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm just kicking back relaxing i actually worked steady today it kind felt good and made the day go by faster.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shitty old computer. :angry:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 7 2008, 08:27 PM~10359623
> *Kicken back relaxing i actually worked steady today it kinda felt good.
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 07:35 PM~10359749
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


answer your pm's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PM'd


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*What Up Colorado Ridas!! Just stopping by to show some Luv!! Looking Real good Homies!  *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 7 2008, 08:56 PM~10359978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 7 2008, 08:00 PM~10360014
> *What up Paul
> *


PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 7 2008, 08:56 PM~10359978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Dang Cip, fROm one Fleetwood to anotha, just like that! :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> SICK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65


*What's good TNH and TKK?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:42 PM~10360360
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> 
> ...


WATCHING FRESH PRINCE THAT DUDE IS FUNNY. WHATS UP B*RO*THER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *cold hard cash*

*What's good Glen?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:44 PM~10360383
> *WATCHING FRESH PRINCE THAT DUDE IS FUNNY. WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


Chillen b*RO*!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:52 PM~10360440
> *Chillen bRO!
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO MY WORK TOMOR*RO*W


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10360454
> *ARE YOU GOING TO MY WORK TOMORROW
> *


*Yeah, but going by ur work 1st at like 10 if that's cool?  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:59 PM~10360512
> *Yeah, but going by ur work 1st at like 10 if that's cool?
> *


THAT WORKS FOR ME. ARE WE SWITCHING THEM THEN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALMOST 10,000 DAMN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 10:02 PM~10360528
> *THAT WORKS FOR ME. ARE WE SWITCHING THEM THEN
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10360671
> *
> *


SWEET!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up ROLLERZ FAM...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:28 PM~10360788
> *Wassup Ralph
> *


WATCHIN TV. WHAT UP KEV?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:29 PM~10360805
> *whats up ROLLERZ FAM...
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:31 PM~10360826
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


BIG PIMPIN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 10:30 PM~10360816
> *WATCHIN TV. WHAT UP KEV?
> *


just got home from pool league a lil while ago


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10360836
> *just got home from pool league a lil while ago
> *


KEV WAS PLAYIN WITH HIS BALLS AND STICK...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63* 


* What's good Fam? What's good MOST HATED (JR)*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:32 PM~10360836
> *just got home from pool league a lil while ago
> *


NOT ONLY DO YOU HUSTLE AT BOWLING BUT POOL TOO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10360829
> *BIG PIMPIN IN THE HOUSE
> *


*Donde?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:33 PM~10360846
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63
> What's good Fam? What's good MOST HATED (JR)
> *


WHATS UP HEFE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:29 PM~10360805
> *whats up ROLLERZ FAM...
> *


wassup lando


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:35 PM~10360863
> *WHATS UP  HEFE
> *


*Got ur wifes message on MS, tell her I'll try and get one of Stephanies shirts to show her.*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 09:36 PM~10360873
> *wassup lando
> *


WHATS UP WOODY...
ME AND MARY JUST KICKIN IT...
GOT THE COMPUTER TO WORK...
CALLED HP AND THEY UPDATED THE DRIVER


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10360845
> *KEV  WAS PLAYIN WITH HIS BALLS AND STICK...
> *


at leats i got mine, last i heard somebody else has yours

:roflmao: 





J/K


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10360891
> *at leats i got mine, last i heard somebody else has yours
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


*TRUTH!* :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10360889
> *WHATS UP WOODY...
> ME AND MARY JUST KICKIN IT...
> GOT THE COMPUTER TO WORK...
> ...


thats cool


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10360891
> *at leats i got mine, last i heard somebody else has yours
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Orlando make sure you only have 1 earing in.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:39 PM~10360911
> *Orlando make sure you only have 1 earing in.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 09:37 PM~10360891
> *at leats i got mine, last i heard somebody else has yours
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


THEY MARYS MOUTH FOR SAFE KEEPING...
SHE SITTIN OVER HERE SMILING :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:39 PM~10360911
> *Orlando make sure you only have 1 earing in.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM A BALLER ON A BUDGET, CAN ONLY AFFORD ONE AT A TIME ON LAY-A-WAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:40 PM~10360925
> *THEY MARYS MOUTH FOR SAFE KEEPING...
> SHE SITTIN OVER HERE SMILING  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR STUPID :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10360846
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:45 PM~10360966
> *Sup Sean
> *


*What's good my bROtha from anotha motha?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

this is MARY>>>>>FOR THE RECORD: I did not say that guys who wear 2 earrings were gay....that snowflake with the fake Paul Wall grill said that they were, ok.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT BROW.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:48 PM~10360993
> *ALRIGHT BROW.
> *


shavin that hairy ass of yours


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 10:48 PM~10360993
> *ALRIGHT BROW.
> *


*I have to do that every morning when I pee. :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:50 PM~10361011
> *shavin that hairy ass of yours
> *


SHUT UP BEFORE I CALL CHUCK TO TAKE CARE OF YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:46 PM~10360980
> *this is MARY>>>>>FOR THE RECORD: I did not say that guys who wear 2 earrings were gay....that snowflake with the fake Paul Wall grill said that they were, ok.
> *


*Well then y does Lando only have 1 now?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10361028
> *SHUT UP BEFORE I CALL CHUCK TO TAKE CARE OF YOU
> *


if he could only stay a wake on the way over here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:51 PM~10361039
> *if he could only stay a wake on  the way over here
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:51 PM~10361039
> *if he could only stay a wake on  the way over here
> *


TO THROW STICKS I THINK HE WILL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10361023
> *I have to do that every morning when I pee. :biggrin:
> *


big job to get out of bed to go pee...with that lil peepee


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:46 PM~10360979
> *What's good my bROtha from anotha motha?
> *


just going back and forth from LIL to MS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:53 PM~10361059
> *big job to get out of bed to go pee...with that lil peepee
> *


*$10.00 fine!* :angry: 
















*JK :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10361057
> *TO THROW STICKS I THINK HE WILL
> *


fuck you ass :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:50 PM~10361023
> *I have to do that every morning when I pee. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 7 2008, 10:48 PM~10360993
> *ALRIGHT BROW.
> *


Laterz Ralph


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 09:54 PM~10361068
> *$10.00 fine!  :angry:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


lol :worship:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 10:55 PM~10361073
> *Laterz Ralph
> *


LATER KEV


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 7 2008, 09:55 PM~10361073
> *Laterz Ralph
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, ROLLERZ96SS, rollerzonly_tnh


*What's good Chucks? How's that Cali sunshine?

*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO AND THE "G" TIMES RIDERS...JUST PASSING THREW TO SAY WHATS UP FROM CALIFAS..........*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 10:02 PM~10361143
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO AND THE "G" TIMES RIDERS...JUST PASSING THREW TO SAY WHATS UP FROM CALIFAS..........
> *


whats up chuckie............. hows life in califas


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:01 PM~10361131
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, CHUCKIEBOY63, ROLLERZ96SS, rollerzonly_tnh
> What's good Chucks? How's that Cali sunshine?
> 
> ...


*WHATS UP DOGGIE JUST ENJOYING THE CALIFAS SUN HOMIE IT WAS 85 TODAY ESE, PURO SLING SHOT AND SHORTS......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 11:04 PM~10361156
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE JUST ENJOYING THE CALIFAS SUN HOMIE IT WAS 85 TODAY ESE, PURO SLING SHOT AND SHORTS......
> *


*Damn must be nice focker!  Shoot us some flikas every once in a while!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:03 PM~10361149
> *whats up chuckie............. hows life in califas
> *


*NADA HOMIE GETTING READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO THIS WEEKEND ESE....WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIES.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10361166
> *Damn must be nice focker!   Shoot us some flikas every once in a while!
> *


*FO SHO HOMIE....ILL POST UP SOME FLIKAS FROM THE SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND.....* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10361168
> *NADA HOMIE GETTING READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO THIS WEEKEND ESE....WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIES.....
> *


chillin with this crazy weather


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

well im out rollerz fam...
laters to the colorado riderz.
check you later


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 11:08 PM~10361194
> *FO SHO HOMIE....ILL POST UP SOME FLIKAS FROM THE SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:12 PM~10361234
> *:biggrin:
> *


*KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN COLORADO........* :biggrin:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 11:02 PM~10361143
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO AND THE "G" TIMES RIDERS...JUST PASSING THREW TO SAY WHATS UP FROM CALIFAS..........
> *


wzup chuck....how is cali homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10360846
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63
> 
> 
> ...


Whats going on Sean?Is TP going to be ready for CINCO?


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

WHUT UP COLORADO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 8 2008, 06:24 AM~10362363
> *Whats going on Sean?Is TP going to be ready for CINCO?
> *


*TP needs some work, but I'm just going to bust it out as is. I wish I had enough time to do a make over this year, but show/cruisen season is here. Oh well, I know what I'll be doing once the season is over. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 8 2008, 08:21 AM~10362747
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 8 2008, 08:02 AM~10362952
> *Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP IZZY?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 8 2008, 07:21 AM~10362747
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP TIGGER??


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

JUST WORKING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 07:33 AM~10362801
> *Good Morning bROther!
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

almost ready... :biggrin: 

















gettn ready 4 paint next week


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 8 2008, 08:32 AM~10363108
> *almost ready... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 8 2008, 09:09 AM~10362991
> *WHAT UP IZZY?
> *


Wuz going on bROther, how you been???


:wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DAMN TONY! LOOKS REAL GOOD, CARS GONNA BE SICK BRO.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 8 2008, 09:37 AM~10363144
> *DAMN TONY! LOOKS REAL GOOD, CARS GONNA BE SICK BRO.
> *


x2 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 8 2008, 09:37 AM~10363144
> *DAMN TONY! LOOKS REAL GOOD, CARS GONNA BE SICK BRO.
> *


*X2, too bad he's selling it!  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 8 2008, 08:37 AM~10363144
> *DAMN TONY! LOOKS REAL GOOD, CARS GONNA BE SICK BRO.
> *


THKS


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 8 2008, 08:41 AM~10363162
> *x2
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THKS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 8 2008, 03:46 AM~10362216
> *wzup chuck....how is cali homie
> *


*LOVEN IT HOMIE.........BACK HOME....*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:55 AM~10363252
> *X2, too bad he's selling it!
> *


NOT THAT ONE..I SOLD MY PARTS CAR.  BUT THIS ONE ILL SELL TO FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:32 AM~10362796
> *TP needs some work, but I'm just going to bust it out as is. I wish I had enough time to do a make over this year, but show/cruisen season is here. Oh well, I know what I'll be doing once the season is over.  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:32 AM~10362796
> *TP needs some work, but I'm just going to bust it out as is. I wish I had enough time to do a make over this year, but show/cruisen season is here. Oh well, I know what I'll be doing once the season is over.  :cheesy:
> *


fuck it homie enjoy it,cruise it, and don't worry about what anybody says you'll be happier that way  but I know you don't care anyway just pointing out the obvious bRO


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up colorado


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63, *THUGG PASSION*, TRADITIONS 79 65
WHATS UP B*RO*THER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:09 PM~10367318
> *ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE
> *


TWO DAYS IN A ROW ON LIL DID YOU GET YOUR PAIR BACK OR WHAT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2008, 02:21 PM~10365313
> *fuck it homie enjoy it,cruise it, and don't worry about what anybody says you'll be happier that way  but I know you don't care anyway just pointing out the obvious bRO
> *


*Yeah ur right bRO. I am just gonna cruise it and not worry about it. Let the haterz hate.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 07:10 PM~10367328
> *rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZ96SS, impala63, THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65
> WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


*Just relaxen bRO. Thanx for taken care of everything today, I appreciate it. The Esco looks good on the new shoes! :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 07:19 PM~10367400
> *Just relaxen bRO. Thanx for taken care of everything today, I appreciate it. The Esco looks good on the new shoes!  :cheesy:
> *


ANYTHING FOR FAMILY. EVERYBODY LIKES IT.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 06:13 PM~10367348
> *TWO DAYS IN A ROW ON LIL DID YOU GET YOUR PAIR BACK OR WHAT
> *


GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10367457
> *GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED...
> *


IF THAT IS WHAT WE ARE GOING WITH THEN OK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10367457
> *GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED...
> *


IF THAT IS WHAT WE ARE GOING WITH THEN OK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DUMB SERVER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZ96SS


 ROLLERZ ONLY IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 07:43 PM~10367575
> *THUGG PASSION, rollerzonly_tnh, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> 
> ...


YEP!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hey Cip, who did u flip ur other Fleetwood to in Burque?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good K~Dawg?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 07:53 PM~10367646
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good K~Dawg?
> *


waddup sean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP KEV


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 07:53 PM~10367653
> *waddup sean
> *


*PM Sent*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10367678
> *WHAT UP KEV
> *


waddup ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DISC IT TOMORROW


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:00 PM~10367718
> *DISC IT TOMORROW
> *


wish i could
i work till six


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10367679
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:00 PM~10367718
> *DISC IT TOMORROW
> *


*Maybe, depends how fast I can get into town. I have to be done by 6:30 though.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:06 PM~10367784
> *
> *


*Do you work tomorROw?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:08 PM~10367798
> *Do you work tomorROw?
> *


open till close


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HELLO EVERYBODY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10367811
> *open till close
> *


*I just got off the phone with Eric. I will share our conversation with you tomorROw at your branch. I will be there to do a MA.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:38 PM~10368111
> *HELLO EVERYBODY      :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*How was Applebees?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:40 PM~10368138
> *How was Applebees?
> *




FOOD WAS GOOD SERVICE WAS HORRIBLE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:42 PM~10368150
> *FOOD WAS GOOD SERVICE WAS HORRIBLE
> *


*Which side of town?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10368176
> *Which side of town?
> *




SOUTH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HI BUDDY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* impala63*, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good JR?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:07 PM~10367787
> *Maybe, depends how fast I can get into town. I have to be done by 6:30 though.
> *


ARE YOU TAKING THE ESCO TO WORK?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:48 PM~10368211
> *HI BUDDY!
> *




WHAT UP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10368224
> *ARE YOU TAKING THE ESCO TO WORK?
> *



POST A PIC OF IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10368225
> *WHAT UP
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU COMING BY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10368239
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU COMING BY
> *




I JUST GOT DONE EATIN AND I HAD TO COME STRAIGHT HOME


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10368235
> *POST A PIC OF IT
> *


I DIDNT TAKE ONE OF IT LIKE I WAS SUPPOSED TO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368262
> *I DIDNT TAKE ONE OF IT LIKE I WAS SUPPOSED TO
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368261
> *I JUST GOT DONE EATIN AND I HAD TO COME STRAIGHTWHY</span>*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10368224
> *ARE YOU TAKING THE ESCO TO WORK?
> *


*NO! Gonna take it by Lee's shop so he can throw the grill on and paint those pieces.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:56 PM~10368305
> *NO! Gonna take it by Lee's shop so he can throw the grill on and paint those pieces.
> *


DUH, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368261
> *I JUST GOT DONE EATIN AND I HAD TO COME STRAIGHT HOME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10368338
> *DUH, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT
> *


*Not only that, I'm not trying to drive it back and forth to Springs, thats what the Acura is for.

I can't afford $3000 in tires in 8 months. :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10368359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10368362
> *Not only that, I'm not trying to drive it back and forth to Springs, thats what the Acura is for.
> 
> I can't afford $3000 in tires in 8 months. :angry:
> *


HUH THAT BLEW MY MIND AWAY TODAY.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10368366
> *:dunno:
> *


GOT YOUR PM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:00 PM~10367244
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *











JUST AN IDEA


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:40 PM~10368129
> *I just got off the phone with Eric. I will share our conversation with you tomorROw at your branch. I will be there to do a MA.
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:14 PM~10368499
> *
> *


ARE YOU COMING DOWN THURSDAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:14 PM~10368498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That muthafukka is sick!!! but I don't think I could do that to a '96 SS...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2008, 09:22 PM~10368580
> *That muthafukka is sick!!! but I don't think I could do that to a '96 SS...
> *


WHICH IS TRUE. TRYING TO GET LANDO MOTIVATED TO TURN IT UP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP FAM! I FORGOT TO LOG OUT EARLIER THATS WHY I DIDNT ANSWER ANYONE! I DUMPED IT TO HUSTLER94 FROM UCE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:17 PM~10368523
> *ARE YOU COMING DOWN THURSDAY
> *


yep


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10368607
> *yep
> *


SWEET. IF YOU CAN REMIND ME TO GIVE YOU THAT SEAT PLEASE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10368605
> *WHAT UP FAM! I FORGOT TO LOG OUT EARLIER THATS WHY I DIDNT ANSWER ANYONE!  I DUMPED IT TO HUSTLER94 FROM UCE
> *



damn that guys wants forty eight for it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:27 PM~10368648
> *damn that guys wants forty eight for it
> *


DISC TOMORROW


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:25 PM~10368617
> *SWEET. IF YOU CAN REMIND ME TO GIVE YOU THAT SEAT PLEASE
> *


ok i will


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:33 PM~10368706
> *DISC TOMORROW
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:37 PM~10368744
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THINK IM LETTING THE CAR GO TO JIM BUDDY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 8 2008, 09:36 PM~10368740
> *ok i will
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 09:37 PM~10368753
> *THINK IM LETTING THE CAR GO TO JIM BUDDY
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2008, 09:22 PM~10368580
> *That muthafukka is sick!!! but I don't think I could do that to a '96 SS...
> *


*It looks good on them wires IMO. That's how I would ROll.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10368605
> *WHAT UP FAM! I FORGOT TO LOG OUT EARLIER THATS WHY I DIDNT ANSWER ANYONE!  I DUMPED IT TO HUSTLER94 FROM UCE
> *


*Yeah I figued that. Saw his post in NM topic trying to come up on it.  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO ......*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10368221
> *THUGG PASSION, impala63, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good JR?
> *


Same old shit down here.So you put some new shoes on your truck.Lets see.......


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz Good Colorado!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up Colorado I am back in my home.... CHICAGO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Apr 9 2008, 09:45 AM~10371610
> *Whats up Colorado I am back in my home.... CHICAGO.
> *


Whutz Up? Bet it feels good to be home!!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2008, 08:47 AM~10371622
> *Whutz Up? Bet it feels good to be home!!!
> *


It does but I will miss the riders out there


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 8 2008, 08:14 PM~10368498
> *
> 
> 
> ...












STILL LIKE THE WAY MINE SITS... BUT I DO LIKE HIS GRILL AND FRONT BUMPER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I get my internet service back tomorrow can't wait it's been a week without it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 8 2008, 09:52 PM~10368867
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 

I HAVE SOME ENGRAVED PIECES BRAND NEW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. I HAVE A CHROME AND GOLD REAREND COVER AND A OVAL CHROME AIR BREATHER. ILL HAVE SOME PIX SOON.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 9 2008, 05:01 PM~10375160
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> I HAVE SOME ENGRAVED PIECES BRAND NEW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. I HAVE A CHROME AND GOLD REAREND COVER AND A OVAL CHROME AIR BREATHER. ILL HAVE SOME PIX SOON.
> *


*Told u last time gimme a price, you can add it to my over due tab! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 04:20 PM~10374763
> *:uh:
> *


*What?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:53 AM~10372148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 05:57 PM~10375691
> *What?
> *


IS YOUR TRUNK DONE YET. IM SELLING MY CAR TO JIM TO MOVE IT OUT OF THE STREET


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10375774
> *IS YOUR TRUNK DONE YET. IM SELLING MY CAR TO JIM TO MOVE IT OUT OF THE STREET
> *


*What am I doing to my trunk?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10375774
> *IS YOUR TRUNK DONE YET. IM SELLING MY CAR TO JIM TO MOVE IT OUT OF THE STREET
> *


TRUCK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:06 PM~10375791
> *TRUCK*
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 06:21 PM~10375925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10375948
> *WELL.....
> *


*Nah, probably tomorROw!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 06:25 PM~10375958
> *Nah, probably tomorROw!
> *


JUST IN TIME FOR BOWLING. DID THOSE LOCKS WORK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:29 PM~10376001
> *JUST IN TIME FOR BOWLING. DID THOSE LOCKS WORK
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10376067
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU MEAN YOU HAVE $8,000 WHEELS AND HAVEN'T TRYED THE LOCKS :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Time to drink some beers and watch the AVS. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:47 PM~10376189
> *YOU MEAN YOU HAVE $8,000 WHEELS AND HAVEN'T TRYED THE LOCKS :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


 * :no: I already know what your thinking, that I'm :loco: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE* 

*What's good bROthers?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10376745
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> What's good bROthers?
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 9 2008, 07:46 PM~10376800
> *CHILLIN AND YOU!!!!!!!!
> *


*Getten ready to meet Chuck for some Chinese. :cheesy: 

No San Berdoo for you this year?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully gonna be ready this weekend


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:54 PM~10376889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like it's done! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10376913
> *Hopefully gonna be ready this weekend
> *


*............................or not*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

New engine,needs to be cleaned up a bit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's finished just have a few more issues....and a few more hundred dollars :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 07:41 PM~10376745
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> What's good bROthers?
> *


just chillin at the casa


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 06:54 PM~10376896
> *Getten ready to meet Chuck for some Chinese. :cheesy:
> 
> No San Berdoo for you this year?
> *


THATS COOL. NOT THIS YEAR, WHAT ABOUT YOU.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I aint even wanting to get rid of it anymore.I should be able to roll a good 3-4 years on the new engine and tranny in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These goodies came outta the old engine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10377012
> *These goodies came outta the old engine
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Man Roy, that didn't look to good, huh? Glad to see it ready for the road again. What's Julian and the Regal been up to?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 06:54 PM~10376889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ITZ READY 2 HIT NEVADA :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

rollerzonly_tnh, 47_CHEVY, PROPER DOS, flaco, RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 719, crackers63
WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 9 2008, 08:09 PM~10377049
> *Man Roy, that didn't look to good, huh? Glad to see it ready for the road again. What's Julian and the Regal been up to?
> *


There is no more Julian and Regal homie he's got something big busting out doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cracker tell LV the Deuce is in GOOD hands :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10375683
> *Told u last time gimme a price, you can add it to my over due tab!  :cheesy:
> *


$175 4 THA AIR CLEANER AND $250 FOR THE REAREND COVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10377078
> *$175 4 THA AIR CLEANER AND $250 FOR THE REAREND COVER
> *


pics?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:12 PM~10377083
> *pics?
> *


ILL HAVE SOME 2MARROW


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:11 PM~10377067
> *There is no more Julian and Regal homie he's got something big busting out doggie
> *



He sold it? No way, what? Orale! Can't wait to finish the Regal my self, I've got something I'm chasing, but not ready to move on from the Regal. We'll see what happens. 

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 9 2008, 08:13 PM~10377092
> *He sold it? No way, what? Orale! Can't wait to finish the Regal my self, I've got something I'm chasing, but not ready to move on from the Regal. We'll see what happens.
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


Let's just say he's been motivated to move forward


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:15 PM~10377110
> *Let's just say he's been motivated to move forward
> *



ORALE! WE'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT. TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM COLORADO!

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit I was cruizing in the rain today :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry for posting the pictures up just happy bout the progress


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:16 PM~10377123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHENS THE CRUIZE NIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10377174
> *SO WHENS THE CRUIZE NIGHT?
> *


Shit I'm trying to make Grocery Warehouse on Saturday but I dunno....hopefully


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM AND GOODTIMES AND THE COLORADO RIDERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:24 PM~10377206
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM  AND  GOODTIMES  AND THE COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last one I'm out Colorado have a GOOD one,can't wait til this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:24 PM~10377206
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM  AND  GOODTIMES  AND THE COLORADO RIDERZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10377219
> *Last one I'm out Colorado have a GOOD one,can't wait til this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LATER BRO</span>


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP K-DAWG?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 08:30 PM~10377245
> *WHAT UP K-DAWG?
> *


wassup ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10377294
> *wassup ralph
> *


READY FOR TOMORROW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ARE YOU GOING LANDO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 08:40 PM~10377315
> *READY FOR TOMORROW
> *


yep you know it


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP AND KEVIN??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10377594
> *WHAT UP CIP AND KEVIN??
> *


waddup jay


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP...RO FAM
HEADIN TO BED...
LATERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10377173
> *Sorry for posting the pictures up just happy bout the progress
> *


*Don't trip, pictures look good!  *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP BUDDY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *300MAG*

*What's good ******!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CHILLIN CHECKIN MY MS WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10377893
> *CHILLIN CHECKIN MY MS WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?
> *


*Just got through grubben chinese with Chuck.*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I LIKE YOUR AVI WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10377078
> *$175 4 THA AIR CLEANER AND $250 FOR THE REAREND COVER
> *


*Call me tomorROw, I will be working in Pueblo, or just go by the Branch.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:31 PM~10377920
> *I LIKE YOUR AVI WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?
> *


*A little small guy.*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

DAMN JERK


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

AT LEAST HE DIDNT SAY A LITTLE FAT GUY! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 9 2008, 09:35 PM~10377960
> *AT LEAST HE DIDNT SAY A LITTLE FAT GUY! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SHUT UP CIP!!! IM NOT FAT IM HUSKY! WANT ME TO TAKE YOU TO THE KIDDIE RIDES AT CITY PARK THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10377976
> *SHUT UP CIP!!! IM NOT FAT IM HUSKY! WANT ME TO TAKE YOU TO THE KIDDIE RIDES AT CITY PARK THIS WEEKEND??
> *


*Neither one of you can ride. The sign says: must be 48" to ride. :roflmao: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I'M 48.5" I MEASURED MYSELF


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:50 PM~10378122
> *I'M 48.5" I MEASURED MYSELF
> *


thats lying down right?

:roflmao: :roflmao: 




J/K


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I HATE YOU


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:26 PM~10377219
> *Last one I'm out Colorado have a GOOD one,can't wait til this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

well fellas like J's waist im out!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 9 2008, 09:58 PM~10378196
> *I HATE YOU
> *


its just sum bROtherly luv
:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SHUT UP CIP I HOPE YOU HAVE NIGHTMARES!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

J you going tomorrow night?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 9 2008, 10:14 PM~10378324
> *J you going tomorrow night?
> *




he always says yea but he never shows up :angry:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

COLORADO TTMFT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

W'up COLORADO!!! Damn Roy glad to see you got the dos back!!! That muthafucka is clean!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 9 2008, 08:32 PM~10377929
> *Call me tomorROw, I will be working in Pueblo, or just go by the Branch.
> *


HIT ME UP , ILL B IN TOWN THIS MORNIN UNTILL ABOUT 11:00


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 10 2008, 07:18 AM~10380235
> *HIT ME UP , ILL B IN TOWN THIS MORNIN UNTILL ABOUT 11:00
> *


GET OFF LAY IT LOW AND GO PAINT YOUR CAR! :nono: :nono: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2008, 07:13 AM~10379992
> *W'up COLORADO!!! Damn Roy glad to see you got the dos back!!! That muthafucka is clean!!!
> *


Thanks homie it's *GOOD* to have it back.Still needs a few issues resolved but should be done soon.I wish I didn't have to do the engine and tranny it would've started it's makeover,o'well there's always next year


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up John


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 10:31 AM~10380932
> *Thanks homie it's GOOD to have it back.Still needs a few issues resolved but should be done soon.I wish I didn't have to do the engine and tranny it would've started it's makeover,o'well there's always next year
> *


What up Roy!!!! Got the DOS back huh Homie!!! That's cool Homie, that's a badass ride!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10381308
> *What up Roy!!!! Got the DOS back huh Homie!!! That's cool Homie, that's a badass ride!!!
> *


What up Izzy,yeah she's back homie.Just in time for the season


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats happening Roy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 11:56 AM~10381486
> *Whats happening Roy ?
> *


What up Ivan just kickin it on this shitty day homie,what's GOOD with you dog?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10381467
> *
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 10 2008, 07:22 AM~10380252
> *GET OFF LAY IT LOW AND GO PAINT YOUR CAR! :nono:  :nono:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IVE BEEN THERE ALL MORNIN, JUST FINISHED THE FLIPD FRONT END NOW GETTIN PRIMERD.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO LOOKS GOOD ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 10 2008, 04:45 PM~10384147
> *WHATS UP CO LOOKS GOOD ROY
> *


Thanks *TRADITIONS*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on Co?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up 300mag


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had to go out for a lil today :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: looks good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2008, 06:34 PM~10385127
> *:uh: looks good Roy
> *


I'm trying homie,shit it's almost like I barely got the ride since it's been outta comission since October :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 05:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good roy :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2008, 10:39 PM~10378543
> *he always says yea but he never shows up :angry:
> *


huh!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DAMN JAY GOT BEATING LAST NIGHT. GOOD THING YOU HAVE ALL THE LAYERS TO SOAK IT UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Looken Firme Homie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, MOPARLOW68, *300MAG*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check out these steering wheels now available! *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 10 2008, 07:10 PM~10385980
> *Check out these steering wheels now available!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie I seen it in the Random Picture Post


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 05:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ROY THE 62 LOOKS FIRME! :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 10 2008, 07:39 PM~10386275
> *DAM ROY THE 62 LOOKS FIRME! :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks homies but I got a shitload of catching up to do


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 05:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn Roy. Cant wait till we line them up together. Hopefully in vegas
http://i25.tinypic.com/33z7n81.jpg[/img]]


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 PM~10386860
> *damn Roy. Cant wait till we line them up together. Hopefully in vegas
> http://i25.tinypic.com/33z7n81.jpg[/img]]
> *


NICE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10386860
> *damn Roy. Cant wait till we line them up together. Hopefully in vegas
> http://i25.tinypic.com/33z7n81.jpg[/img]]
> *


I dunno if Imma make Vegas this year with the Impala.I am next year for sure though


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Lookin real Pimp Homie!!!!!!

 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10387020
> *I dunno if Imma make Vegas this year with the Impala.I am next year for sure though
> *


no u taking it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

damn Roy. Cant wait till we line them up together. Hopefully in vegas
http://i25.tinypic.com/33z7n81.jpg[/img]] 
[/quote]


That's a Nice Caddy Homie!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10387105
> *:0
> 
> Lookin real Pimp Homie!!!!!!
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10385980
> *Check out these steering wheels now available!
> 
> 
> ...



What up TP!!!!!

I like them steering wheels Homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 9 2008, 07:16 PM~10377123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE......THATS ONS SICK ASS DOS.....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 12:04 AM~10388074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Baller!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 01:12 AM~10388491
> *Baller!
> *


whats up homie is it almost time for another MOSTHATED,ROLLERZ ONLY jam session?? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 01:16 AM~10388519
> *whats up homie is it almost time for another MOSTHATED,ROLLERZ ONLY jam session?? :biggrin:
> *


*I'm ready whenever you are :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 01:19 AM~10388529
> *I'm ready whenever you are  :cheesy:
> *


we'll get these fucking pages to 1000 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 01:20 AM~10388536
> *we'll get these fucking pages to 1000 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: *Real quick!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 01:25 AM~10388552
> *:biggrin: Real quick!
> *


I'd get you started but your quick at that shit and have me awake all night I got wake up and work on the low low


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 01:30 AM~10388577
> *I'd get you started but your quick at that shit and have me awake all night I got wake up and work on the low low
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 01:31 AM~10388582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


glad you understand how else am I gonna make an el camino keep up with your impala and Roys, Jr's also he's on the come up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 01:34 AM~10388591
> *glad you understand how else am I gonna make an el camino keep up with your impala and Roys, Jr's also he's on the come up
> *


*JR's is the sickest!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO RIDERS...............Its FRIDAY................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 02:18 AM~10388658
> *JR's is the sickest!
> *


X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy the Duece looks nice.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2008, 06:31 AM~10388985
> *Roy the Duece looks nice.
> *


Thanks JR


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNIN COLORADO...ITZ FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 10 2008, 07:10 PM~10385980
> *Check out these steering wheels now available!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:12 AM~10388491
> *Baller!
> *


I NEED 2 BARROW A LITTLE OF THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 11 2008, 06:23 AM~10389140
> *I NEED 2 BARROW A LITTLE OF THAT.. :biggrin:
> *











I NEED 2 BARROW A LITTLE OF THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10387118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP IZZY? ONE MONTH UNTILL SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2008, 05:17 AM~10388952
> *Good Morning COLORADO RIDERS...............Its FRIDAY................
> *


I C THE MORNING CREW HAS CHECKED IN..  :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 10 2008, 08:53 PM~10387110
> *no u taking it  :biggrin:
> *


*X2...............*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Wrinkles? it was cool to meet you, Julian, Jerry, and Marcos the other day. anytime you want just roll down the hill homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:21 PM~10384991
> *Had to go out for a lil today :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 11 2008, 07:40 AM~10389205
> *WHAT UP IZZY? ONE MONTH UNTILL SHOWTIME :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hope everyone can make it out!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 11 2008, 09:03 AM~10389664
> *
> *


What up Fes!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 11 2008, 07:31 AM~10389500
> *what up Wrinkles? it was cool to meet you, Julian, Jerry, and Marcos the other day. anytime you want just roll down the hill homie!
> *


IT WUS COOL MEETING YOU TO DOGG THANKS FOR THA INVITE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going on Wrinkles??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 11 2008, 08:35 AM~10389850
> *Wuz going on Wrinkles??
> *


WUS SUP IZZY! IZZY RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 11 2008, 09:37 AM~10389861
> *WUS SUP IZZY! IZZY RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


That's me Homie!!! What you up to today??


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up COLORADO. MILKWEED checkin in from the beautiful Chicago, IL.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2008, 06:31 AM~10388985
> *Roy the Duece looks nice.
> *


I'll 2nd that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 11 2008, 09:34 AM~10389844
> *What up Fes!!!
> *


Whutz Good homie!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 9 2008, 06:47 PM~10376189
> *YOU MEAN YOU HAVE $8,000 WHEELS AND HAVEN'T TRYED THE LOCKS :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


Here are the pics requested of the new shoes~ 26" Giovanna wheels, and new E & G Classic grill! (with locks :biggrin: )

Another $8,800 bites the dust, but that's how Them ROLLERZ do it! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 04:32 PM~10393217
> *$8,800 *


And your calling me a baller


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Wat's Really Godo COLORADO!!! Just stoppin in to show some Luv to the Homies!!

Where you at FES!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

what's good co. what up fez?anybody busting out at that soco car show?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10394593
> *what's good co. what up fez?anybody busting out at that soco car show?
> *


*SOUTHERN COLORADO ROLLERZ* WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 04:32 PM~10393217
> *SICK NOW I HAVE TO TRY TO FIT 26'S INSTEAD OF 24'S*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10394593
> *what's good co. what up fez?anybody busting out at that soco car show?
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 11 2008, 07:26 PM~10394507
> *Wat's Really Godo COLORADO!!!  Just stoppin in to show some Luv to the Homies!!
> 
> Where you at FES!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Up Jas!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 11 2008, 03:32 PM~10393217
> *Here are the pics requested of the new shoes~ 26" Giovanna wheels, and  new E & G Classic grill! (with locks  :biggrin: )
> 
> Another $8,800 bites the dust, but that's how Them ROLLERZ do it!  :biggrin:
> ...


dang hefe... now my lady wants me to sell my liver to get a EXT on 26"
thanks


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 16 2008, 09:34 AM~10179680
> *Tharen get a new Regal?
> 
> :0
> ...


i thought someone took a pic of me :biggrin: yeah new little project iam bringin out. daaam roy u dont miss nothing u must have a special pocket just for your camera ....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I took Thugg Passion to the mechanic today to get fixed, FINALLY!!

I took some pics for you guys since I'm so stingy with the pics of TP. :cheesy: 

*By the way pics are taken fROm camera phone, so quality is not that great, sorry.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good Sean I guess you and I are the only Knight ryders on this mofo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Haven't cleaned the undies to much yet, but here you go.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:13 AM~10396789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can picture it on Northern right now :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Camera phone pics suck! :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:11 AM~10396780
> *Looks good Sean I guess you and I are the only Knight ryders on this mofo
> *


*Every night bRO.  Everyone else acts like they're 80. :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:15 AM~10396803
> *Every night bRO.    Everyone else acts like they're 80.  :0
> *


I'm younger than a mofo so don't know what your talking about if you lived in LJ and seen how much I rolled you would know :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I will take better pictures with a real camera in the next few days.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:17 AM~10396809
> *I'm younger than a mofo so don't know what your talking about if you lived in LJ and seen how much I rolled you would know  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*I said "everyone else"* :twak: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:19 AM~10396818
> *I said "everyone else" :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know I know just pointing out the obvious :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:20 AM~10396824
> *I know I know just pointing out the obvious :biggrin:
> *


That I'm younger than you? :0 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:24 AM~10396839
> *That I'm younger than you? :0  :dunno:
> *


in your dreams :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:28 AM~10396853
> *in your dreams :cheesy:
> *


*I'm 24 1/2! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:32 AM~10396857
> *I'm 24 1/2! :biggrin:
> *


Damn your younger


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:33 AM~10396859
> *Damn your younger
> *


*JK homie, I be 32  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:34 AM~10396861
> *JK homie, I be 32
> *


I know dog I just wanted you to feel younger :werd:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:35 AM~10396867
> *I know dog I just wanted you to feel younger :werd:
> *


*I'm not that much older than you homie, I remember the days we used to cruise Main! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:37 AM~10396871
> *I'm not that much older than you homie, I remember the days we used to cruise Main!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm 28 but I remember main back in the day those were the days mother fuckers hitting switches battling each other man I miss those days if it weren't for gas prices it could be again


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:40 AM~10396884
> *I'm 28 but I remember main back in the day those were the days mother fuckers hitting switches battling each other man I miss those days if it weren't for gas prices it could be again
> *


*Hell yeah, I would cruise my Regal on 3 wheel for blocks. That lead in the quarter worked good, haha!

Oh yeah and can't forget my cougar * :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:43 AM~10396893
> *Hell yeah, I would cruise my Regal on 3 wheel for blocks. That lead in the quarter worked good, haha!
> 
> Oh yeah and can't forget my cougar  :roflmao:
> *


I think I seen the regal but don't remember the cougar


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:44 AM~10396902
> *I think I seen the regal but don't remember the cougar
> *


*The cougar was Kandy brandy wine over black base, had murals on the hood, a wall of 4 15's, and was lifted too. 

I had the Cougar and the Regal at the same time, but I took the Regal out most of the time cause it could get up. The cougar was more lay and play.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:48 AM~10396910
> *The cougar was Kandy brandy wine over black base, had murals on the hood, a wall of 4 15's, and was lifted too.
> 
> I had the Cougar and the Regal at the same time, but I took the Regal out most of the time cause it could get up. The cougar was more lay and play.
> *


Buy the hopper so you can be king of the streets if I was balling like you with 28s I'd buy it :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:49 AM~10396913
> *Buy the hopper so you can be king of the streets if I was balling like you with 28s I'd buy it :cheesy:
> *


*That hopper is clean, huh? I wanna buy it, but damn I need to save money for the make over of TP or possible purchase of a vert. :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:51 AM~10396917
> *That hopper is clean, huh? I wanna buy it, but damn I need to save money for the make over of TP or possible purchase of a vert. :cheesy:
> *


I can't argue with that you know that hopper is cheap but will suck up cash once it gets hopping


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 01:55 AM~10396929
> *I can't argue with that you know that hopper is cheap but will suck up cash once it gets hopping
> *


*I'm out homie!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Sean


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 06:21 AM~10397192
> *Looking GOOD Sean
> *


x2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Apr 12 2008, 06:21 AM~10397192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks homies, I'm just tryen to catch up with you mofos!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 09:59 AM~10398002
> *Thanks homies, I'm just tryen to catch up with you mofos!
> *


You dont want to catch up to my age. :biggrin: It sucks getting old. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats goin on today colorado ryders


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2008, 12:09 AM~10395676
> *Whutz Up Jas!!!
> *



Hows the *Big "X"* doin' in the 08'!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 12 2008, 11:22 AM~10398428
> *You dont want to catch up to my age. :biggrin: It sucks getting old. :angry:
> *


 *:uh: I was talken about your Trey and ROy's Deuce. :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryder's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 06:21 AM~10397192
> *Looking GOOD Sean
> *


 :0 :0 
x3


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what it do CO?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is my E&G grill I'll be putting on the fleetwood when it arrives.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Time to replace those rusted floorboards on the 64


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

next week is supposed to be nice I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 05:12 PM~10400130
> *next week is supposed to be nice I can't wait :biggrin:
> *



it was nice today when i went through lj


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 12 2008, 07:04 PM~10400550
> *it was nice today when i went through lj
> *


Yeah it was okay not as nice as it will be though it's pretty cold out now real cloudy and some wind


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10400558
> *Yeah it was okay not as nice as it will be though it's pretty cold out now real cloudy and some wind
> *



yea the clouds were comin out on way back through


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Ivan let's see that Quatro on those Calles homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Where you @ **Traditions?*
*Thanks again for the mag homie*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got out a lil today with Oye(Jerry)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> [/quote roy u killing um man :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > [/quote roy u killing um man :0
> 
> 
> Who dis be? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The rides are looking good Roy,Jerry, And Rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OOOOH I know now,what up Tharon(hope that's how you spell it)


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10401725
> *OOOOH I know now,what up Tharon(hope that's how you spell it)
> *


haha nah you spelt it right the first time its all good


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10401624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose,what you doing up homie?
You ready to ride this thang the 27th dawg?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:20 PM~10402869
> *What up Jose,what you doing up homie?
> You ready to ride this thang the 27th dawg?
> *


not much bro, hell yea i'm :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You shoulda seen my ass get str8 pulled over today for standing 3 @ a red light....cop pulled me over then gave me a thumbs up WO a ticket and let me go :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ask Jerry bout it I was like fuuuuuck and had my son in the car....with no seat belts


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

ivan workn on the 64's floor :0


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there any cruising in Pueblo? I'm from Denver, and used to cruising Federal Blvd. I moved out here to be with family, and I miss the cruising. I know my cousins said Northern was the spot, but the police have shut it down. I'm just wondering if there is any cruising going on at all, or its just all shows. Well hopefully I'll be seeing you guys around town!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 13 2008, 12:26 AM~10402910
> *ivan workn on the 64's floor :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,so did that other deal ever go through?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:24 PM~10402896
> *You shoulda seen my ass get str8 pulled over today for standing 3 @ a red light....cop pulled me over then gave me a thumbs up WO a ticket and let me go :biggrin:
> *


i bet you were shitn your pants :roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10402923
> *Nice,so did that other deal ever go through?
> *


no :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 13 2008, 12:27 AM~10402917
> *Is there any cruising in Pueblo?  I'm from Denver, and used to cruising Federal Blvd.  I moved out here to be with family, and I miss the cruising.  I know my cousins said Northern was the spot, but the police have shut it down.  I'm just wondering if there is any cruising going on at all, or its just all shows.  Well hopefully I'll be seeing you guys around town!
> *


*Welcome to Southern Colorado.Pueblo has always got something big going on.Hit up Thug Passion from RO I'm sure he'll lead you in the right direction.Oh BTW post a pic of the ride you're cruising*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm out roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10401712
> *The rides are looking good Roy,Jerry, And Rich
> *


Thanks Larry just trying to keep up doggie,gotta lot of catching up to do(cruising wise)


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:30 AM~10402944
> *Welcome to Southern Colorado.Pueblo has always got something big going on.Hit up Thug Passion from RO I'm sure he'll lead you in the right direction.Oh BTW post a pic of the ride you're cruising
> *


Right now I don't have nothing, sold my ride some time back before I moved down here. BUT, I have been getting the itch to play around with my s10's bed. Who knows, but thanks for the info. From what I understand talking to a few of my friends back in Denver, Federal is dying out. Summer time is just around the corner hopefully the cruising will pick up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 13 2008, 12:33 AM~10402960
> *Right now I don't have nothing, sold my ride some time back before I moved down here.  BUT, I have been getting the itch to play around with my s10's bed.  Who knows, but thanks for the info.  From what I understand talking to a few of my friends back in Denver, Federal is dying out.  Summer time is just around the corner hopefully the cruising will pick up.
> *


I know Federal is the shit when we go up for the Super show after cruise.I guess you just gotta be with that crew to make it happen? :dunno: 
Anyhow GOOD luck in Pueblo homie


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:36 AM~10402988
> *I know Federal is the shit when we go up for the Super show after cruise.I guess you just gotta be with that crew to make it happen? :dunno:
> Anyhow GOOD luck in Pueblo homie
> *


Well Federal will always be jumping on Cinco, and Supershow weekend. I remember back in '98, everyday after Cinco federal was jumping until August, then it died out with the weather. Miss them days...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

How've you been Ray


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 13 2008, 08:12 AM~10403972
> *How've you been Ray
> *


DOING GOOD JUST GETTING READY TO HEAD TO CALI, HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Apr 13 2008, 09:17 AM~10404005
> *DOING GOOD JUST GETTING READY TO HEAD TO CALI, HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU?
> *


Must be nice to head to better weather it was probably 40 yesterday and i fired up the grill i thought it was summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up CO!!!


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

was up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 09:28 AM~10404095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 13 2008, 08:24 AM~10404067
> *Must be nice to head to better weather it was probably 40 yesterday and i fired up the grill i thought it was summer
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO ENJOY THE SUNSHINE OUT THERE AND GET TO ROLL THE 64 ANY TIME OF THE YEAR. I HAVE TO CHANGE THE FRONT CYLINDERS TODAY, SO I MIGHT TAKE OUT THE 64 AFTER I CLEAN IT UP.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 08:28 AM~10404095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE'S MY MONTE, WERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING HER.


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks fez


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

in alamosa homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 12 2008, 01:00 PM~10398931
> *Hows the Big "X" doin' in the 08'!!!!
> *


Well you know I don't roll wit' them anymore, but they have Big plans!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

THE MONTE IS LOOKING CLEAN, WHEN YOU HEADING DOWN TO THE SPRINGS.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 09:30 AM~10404117
> *thanks fez
> *


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

maybe later on


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 08:33 AM~10404143
> *maybe later on
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNEW OLD MAN, BUT I'M HEADING TO CALI IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS SO IF I DON'T SEE YOU BEFORE I LEAVE GOOD LUCK TO YOU, THE FAMILIA AND THE MONTE.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

I NEED TO GO AND CLEAN UP THE RIDES SO I'LL TALK TO ALL YOU FOOLS LATERZ


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

some pic of the monte


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 13 2008, 11:31 AM~10404123
> *Well you know I don't roll wit' them anymore, but they have Big plans!!!
> *



Fill a Homies Ears with *YOUR BiG Plans*!!!! LMK If i can Help out in Any way


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 10:12 AM~10404299
> *Fill a Homies Ears with YOUR BiG Plans!!!!  LMK If i can Help out in Any way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 12 2008, 01:17 PM~10399031
> *:uh:  I was talken about your Trey and ROy's Deuce.  :biggrin:
> *


I was just fucking around with you. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT MONTE IS REAL NICE MAKES ME MISS MINE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10401595
> *Where you @ Traditions?
> Thanks again for the mag homie
> 
> ...



JUST PLAYING AROUND TODAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 10:10 AM~10404291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That monte is nice doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it was a beautiful day today :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up John....got any info on that show in P Town for Cinco?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 03:36 PM~10406262
> *What up John....got any info on that show in P Town for Cinco?
> *


NOT IT BUT I WILL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 13 2008, 04:47 PM~10406308
> *WHAT UP CHUCK
> *



just headed to the park PEACE OUT EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 05:11 PM~10406454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE DEUCE IS SICK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Apr 13 2008, 05:13 PM~10406471
> *THE DEUCE IS SICK HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie....it "will" be sick...just minor things now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10401624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ROY, DAM WISH I WAS THERE, NEXT TIME!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 13 2008, 06:49 PM~10407241
> *WHATS UP ROY, DAM WISH I WAS THERE, NEXT TIME!
> *


Wish you was too doggie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where it all started


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ALMOST TIME TO BOUNCE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Roy. Just waiting on my oring for the front cylinders. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 07:20 PM~10407497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna miss you Ray


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10407520
> *Whats going on Roy. Just waiting on my oring for the front cylinders.  :angry:
> *


Hit up Harbor Frieght dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, schatt83, *Dime Piece Caprice*
*What up dog,post that bad ass Caprice up  *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 06:53 PM~10407715
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, schatt83, Dime Piece Caprice
> What up dog,post that bad ass Caprice up
> *


dont think it will let me cause it says iam a new member plus dont have too many pics they where in my laptop and it got stolen :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 09:28 AM~10404095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!! It's been a minute since I seen the ole girl!!!!!!! Still looks pimp!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics ROy!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 13 2008, 06:26 PM~10407077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*What's good bROther?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 13 2008, 09:28 AM~10404095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looken good Homie.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

where you is Sean?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats good in the CO?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS....*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up? COLOADO. WHAT'S GOOD. BIG UPS TO DOWN SOUTH . :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2008, 02:03 AM~10410197
> *where you is Sean?
> *


*I fell out homie. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 14 2008, 07:26 AM~10410682
> *
> *


*Sup Big Tigger, what's the word in the 505?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HERE THE PICTURES OF STUFF FOR SALE. IF INTERESTED PM ME.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes, Rollerz, Goodtimes, Ruthless, Most Hated.... and everyone else..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Colorado ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Kiko ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 14 2008, 04:51 PM~10414715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice ass plaque Ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 14 2008, 04:51 PM~10414715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Plaque, but where's the Colorado?* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *PROPER DOS* 

*What's good ROy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10415868
> *THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good ROy?
> *


What up Sean,just kickin it getting ready to get my Dollar Bowl and Draft on...you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:02 PM~10415888
> *What up Sean,just kickin it getting ready to get my Dollar Bowl and Draft on...you?
> *


*Waiting for the TP to get done. I can't wait to make over that car, it needs some TLC. I don't think the oil was changed in like a year, and the engine needs a couple of flushings. :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION,* 4pump84cutty*, PROPER DOS

*What's cracken Ivan, still snow on the gROund over your way?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:06 PM~10415924
> *Waiting for the TP to get done. I can't wait to make over that car, it needs some TLC. I don't think the oil was changed in like a year, and the engine needs a couple of flushings. :angry:
> *


At least you aint gotta rebuild the motor and tranny homie,that definately slowed me down.I can't wait to see that fucker on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:10 PM~10415973
> *At least you aint gotta rebuild the motor and tranny homie,that definately slowed me down.I can't wait to see that fucker on the streets :biggrin:
> *


*I think the tranny might be shot too, but won't know until it's all back together. I drove it before putting it on the trailer the other day and it wouldn't go over 10 miles an hour. :angry: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Sean finally got rid of the snow over here and i hope it stays that way. I got to get some cruising time in.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*City Park in Pueblo was bumpin Sunday. I saw so many car clubs ROlling through the park. I didn't realize Pueblo had that many clubs.

There were two clean treys ROlling through each of them solo too. hno: 

Sorry, no pics.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 14 2008, 07:14 PM~10416004
> *Whats up Sean finally got rid of the snow over here and i hope it stays that way. I got to get some cruising time in.
> *


*That's GOOD to hear homie. I can't wait until we can all bust a cruise together,  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:12 PM~10415985
> *I think the tranny might be shot too, but won't know until it's all back together. I drove it before putting it on the trailer the other day and it wouldn't go over 10 miles an hour. :angry:
> *


If it's shot I have a 2 speed powerglide that I can sell to yopu for a bill if you want(what I got it for)Has a chrome oil pan with Chevy logo and I was told it was rebuilt.Only problem is it has a bolt hole broke off,wont affect it leaking wise or slipping but if you're hopping over 50" it may affect the support of it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:16 PM~10416021
> *If it's shot I have a 2 speed powerglide that I can sell to yopu for a bill if you want(what I got it for)Has a chrome oil pan with Chevy logo and I was told it was rebuilt.Only problem is it has a bolt hole broke off,wont affect it leaking wise or slipping but if you're hopping over 50" it may affect the support of it
> *


*I will definately hit you up if that is the case. That's a GOOD deal homie.  

Oh, and I don't think I will be hopping over 50" :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:19 PM~10416046
> *I will definately hit you up if that is the case. That's a GOOD deal homie.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think I will be hopping over 50" :roflmao:
> *


Let me know dog,it aint going nowhere.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROll Call for Pueblo Cinco De Mayo Show??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i probly wont be ready for cinco


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10416073
> *Let me know dog,it aint going nowhere.
> *


*I should know for sure by this weekend. The motor is already back in, just need to put everything back together.

Thanks, bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 14 2008, 07:23 PM~10416081
> *i probly wont be ready for cinco
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I AM PLAYING THE WAITING GAME NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10416076
> *ROll Call for Pueblo Cinco De Mayo Show??</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>*GOOD TIMES* will be in Pueblo on the 4th for Cinco  
There is also a show the day before that at a high school here in town :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We are thinking about throwing a barbecue the day of show. The only bad thing is, it will pRObably have to be off site. I do not think the fair will allow us to thROw a big 'ol barbecue inside the fairgrounds.

What is everyones thoughts?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THAT WOULD BE COOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:26 PM~10416107
> *GOOD TIMES will be in Pueblo on the 4th for Cinco
> There is also a show the day before that at a high school here in town :0
> *


*That's GOOD to hear homie. Do you have any more details on the show at the high school?

We may show in Denver the day before, but it's undecided.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:27 PM~10416122
> *We are thinking about throwing a barbecue the day of show. The only bad thing is, it will pRObably have to be off site. I do not think the fair will allow us to thROw a big 'ol barbecue inside the fairgrounds.
> 
> What is everyones thoughts?
> *


I think City park after  
Then we can bust in and out for cruising :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:29 PM~10416134
> *That's GOOD to hear homie. Do you have any more details on the show at the high school?
> 
> We may show in Denver the day before, but it's undecided.
> *


I have a flyer I can scan prereg is 12 and day of is 17


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:30 PM~10416148
> *I think City park after
> Then we can bust in and out for cruising :biggrin:
> *


*That was our thought in the first place, my only concern is that the show pRObably won't end until 6:00, which will only give us about an hour or 2 of day light.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:32 PM~10416165
> *That was our thought in the first place, my only concern is that the show pRObably won't end until 6:00, which will only give us about an hour or 2 of day light.
> *


what time do you usually get outta the show?I know that Rollerz show we didn't get out til about 8-830 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shit we can cruise once it gets dark grub right before :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:34 PM~10416182
> *what time do you usually get outta the show?I know that Rollerz show we didn't get out til about 8-830 :0
> *


*That was Tony's show bRO, not a ROLLERZ ONLY show, and I apologize on behalf of Tony since everyone associated that show with ROLLERZ ONLY.  

But I have never shown (sp) in Pueblo for Cinco before, so I have no clue when it ends. All I know is most shows don't end until 6:00 at least.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:37 PM~10416209
> *shit we can cruise once it gets dark grub right before :thumbsup:
> *


*We can definately do that.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10416218
> *That was Tony's show bRO, not a ROLLERZ ONLY show, and I apologize on behalf of Tony since everyone associated that show with ROLLERZ ONLY.
> 
> But I have never shown (sp) in Pueblo for Cinco before, so I have no clue when it ends. All I know is most shows don't end until 6:00 at least.
> *


No biggie homie I think most people associate it with RO because all the staff was wearing RO attire.It was a bad ass show though,just the Trophy Ceremony took long as hell :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

IF YOU'RE GONNA TAKE IT BACK, THEN GO WAY BACK. :biggrin: 


























HOW ABOUT JULIAN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 14 2008, 07:42 PM~10416254
> *IF YOU'RE GONNA TAKE IT BACK, THEN GO WAY BACK. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was when *GT* *Colorado* started
thanks Flaco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss that car


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10416273
> *damn that was when GT Colorado started
> thanks Flaco
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE. GOT A FEW MORE TOO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My first show....yep I'm a newbooty @ showing.Just a streetrider that tries to show not a shower trying to be a streetrider... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^^no offense intended


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10416445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL NEVER FORGET THAT SHOW. ESPECIALLY WHEN WE TIED FOR 3RD IN STREET. LOL! "GOODTIMES"


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:01 PM~10416464
> *^^^^no offense intended
> *


what up home boy how things in springs?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10416464
> *^^^^no offense intended
> *


 :dunno: , NONE TAKEN, BUT YOU KNOW WHERE I STAND. I ROLL THE REGAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY AND KEEP THAT PLAQUE POSTED.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaco, FIRMEX

WHAT'S UP MARCOS? IT'S FLACO FROM OVER HERE IN FLORIDA. HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING HOMIE. I SEE YOU GOT A COUPLE OF REGAL'S NOW, HUH HOMIE. GOOD LUCK AND HOPE TO SEE PICS SOON. "GOODTIMES"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 14 2008, 08:35 PM~10416822
> *
> *


*What's good ******?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 14 2008, 08:40 PM~10416873
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaco, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


couple? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 14 2008, 08:06 PM~10416499
> *what up home boy how things in springs?
> *


*GOOD* homie,how's it up there?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2008, 03:11 PM~10406454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:50 PM~10416987
> *couple? :dunno:
> *



IT'S IN HIS SIGNATURE. IT SAYS 85 AND 86 REGAL'S OR IS THAT JUST WHAT HE LIKES?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOSTHATED enjoying a day at the park


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOOKEN GOOD "MOST HATED"...HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE HOP AFTER THE SUPER SHOW!!!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell yeah Chuckieboy63 looked like a good time mayne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey RO and GOODTIMES don't be suprised to see that MOSTHATED plaque hanging off the back of the red elco rolling up in Pueblo on the 4th I'm not gonna show I don't think just roll up to cruise


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2008, 09:17 PM~10417903
> *MOSTHATED enjoying a day at the park
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:00 PM~10416445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie why didnt I get that trophy when I bought the car from you? I should start charging you every time you post pics of my ride. Jus kidn, peace homie, hope to see you in May!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought this toy today it's not no expensive crotch rocket or harley but it's fun I almost fucked myself up on it today 








if I'm not scared to cut it up hopefully this winter I can make it look almost like this


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado!!!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10418425
> *Hell yeah Chuckieboy63 looked like a good time mayne
> *


*IT WAS GOODTIMES OUT HERE HOMIE, BUT I HAVE TO STEP UP MY GAME WITH THE HEAVY HITTERS OUT HERE DOGGIE. "IT AINT NO JOKE"! WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIES HOMEBOY.......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"IT WAS NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS"*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I got a flyer for that Pueblo Cinco show and it's 30 bux to enter fuck that,thats high as hell it's cheaper to enter the Denver show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:53 AM~10421431
> *Damn I got a flyer for that Pueblo Cinco show and it's 30 bux to enter fuck that,thats high as hell it's cheaper to enter the Denver show
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:53 AM~10421431
> *Damn I got a flyer for that Pueblo Cinco show and it's 30 bux to enter fuck that,thats high as hell it's cheaper to enter the Denver show
> *


Damn!!! Thatz garbage!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And by the way, nice pics Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:53 AM~10421431
> *Damn I got a flyer for that Pueblo Cinco show and it's 30 bux to enter fuck that,thats high as hell it's cheaper to enter the Denver show
> *




damn most hated pueblo is alot closer then d town :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10423495
> *:uh:  :uh:
> damn most hated pueblo is alot closer then d town :uh:
> *


I'm talking as far as price compared to the Denver LRM show not a cinco show I'll probably roll my elco to Pueblo on Sunday but I'm not gonna enter. Theres a little show here I don't think there giving trophies though just giving everyone who enters a ticket and drawing numbers for prizes I think but it's only 10 bux to enter and thats on saturday.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 05:32 PM~10423724
> *I'm talking as far as price compared to the Denver LRM show not a cinco show I'll probably roll my elco to Pueblo on Sunday but I'm not gonna enter. Theres a little show here I don't think there giving trophies though just giving everyone who enters a ticket and drawing numbers for prizes I think but it's only 10 bux to enter and thats on saturday.
> *



yea thats cool if you come down, i think we are having a bbq the day of the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 05:54 PM~10423914
> *yea thats cool if you come down, i think we are having a bbq the day of the show
> *


Cool I'll wait to eat until then so I'm really hungry :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:52 PM~10424807
> *Cool I'll wait to eat until then so I'm really hungry :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

When you just posted this the other day?



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 12:04 AM~10388074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 










:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:52 PM~10424807
> *Cool I'll wait to eat until then so I'm really hungry :cheesy:
> *


*It's going to be a pot luck barbecue* :0 :roflmao:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Apr 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10416873
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaco, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FLACO,HOW U BEEN HOMIE. YEAH RIGHT NOW I HAVE 2 REGALS,MIGHT SELL ONE CANT AFFORD 2 HOOK UP BOTH :tears: WHEN U COMING TO COLORADO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 15 2008, 08:53 PM~10425333
> *WHATS UP FLACO,HOW U BEEN HOMIE. YEAH RIGHT NOW I HAVE 2 REGALS,MIGHT SELL ONE CANT AFFORD 2 HOOK UP BOTH :tears: WHEN U COMING TO COLORADO?
> *


*Pics and price of the one your selling............. :dunno: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, FIRMEX, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 08:56 PM~10425360
> *THUGG PASSION, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


not much
i stayed late so i could get a newbie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10425370
> *not much
> i stayed late so i could get a newbie
> *


*Good Job homie, gotz to do what you gotz to do to make it happen!  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 09:03 PM~10425415
> *Good Job homie, gotz to do what you gotz to do to make it happen!
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, *cold hard cash*, JOHNJOHN, DJWICKED480, FIRMEX

*What's good Glen? You ready for cinco?*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10425426
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZONLY 719, cold hard cash, JOHNJOHN, DJWICKED480, FIRMEX
> 
> What's good Glen? You ready for cinco?
> *


not much just taking it easy i was going to go to new mex but the show was canceled got to replate some things wont be ready


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425469
> *not much just taking it easy i was going to go to new mex but the show was canceled got to replate some things wont be ready
> *


I DONT KNOW YOU BUT THATS A BAD AS RIDE YOU GOT WAS LOOKIN AT THE FEAURE THE OTHER DAY 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2008, 08:18 PM~10425601
> *I DONT KNOW YOU BUT THATS A BAD AS RIDE YOU GOT WAS LOOKIN AT THE FEAURE THE OTHER DAY
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up marcos


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank you again Fes for that hammer homie,came in handy.Thanks dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up k dawg and tnh


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON ROY I SEE YOU RIDING NICE AS HELL. LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN AT THAT PICNIC


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 07:55 PM~10425345
> *Pics and price of the one your selling............. :dunno:
> *


ITS STILL IN THE PAINT SHOP, BUT WHEN ITS DONE AND IF I DECIDE TO SELL IT I WILL POST IT HERE FIRST


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10425834
> *what up k dawg and tnh
> *


WHAT UP ******


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

just chillen at home , did u pull the truck out today


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 09:53 PM~10426015
> *just chillen at home , did u pull the truck out today
> *


YEAH IT IS UP AND RUNNING. DID YOU GO RIDE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:01 PM~10426108
> *YEAH IT IS UP AND RUNNING. DID YOU GO RIDE
> *




NO I DIDNT I HAVE TO PUT THE NEW DISC BRAKE SETUP TOGEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

WHADUP ROY ?? Do you ever read a couple pages back before u keep posting?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *RO4LIFE 719*, Dime Piece Caprice, *PROPER DOS *

*What's good ******?

What's cracken ROy? 
*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:02 PM~10426132
> *:biggrin:
> NO I DIDNT I HAVE TO PUT THE NEW DISC BRAKE SETUP TOGEATHER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good TNH*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

how do u add pics on herr anybody?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DID ANYBODY GO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10426204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a bill board :0 *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10426215
> *how do u add pics on herr anybody?
> *


GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM AND CRFEATE AN ACCOUNT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:10 PM~10426221
> *That's a bill board :0
> *


DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THEM SMALLER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10426215
> *how do u add pics on herr anybody?
> *


*Save them on photobucket or tinypic, and then it will give you the codes to post pics.

www.photobucket.com*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

lil account?? poto bucket account??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:11 PM~10426230
> *DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THEM SMALLER
> *


*You can resize them before posting them, but I was talken about Chuck's head! :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10426205
> *What's good TNH
> *


FINISHED THE TRUCK. WHATS UP TP? TALKED MIKE TO COME OFF THE VERT AND HE SAID HE WOULD MISS IT TO MUCH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10426197
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, Dime Piece Caprice, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's good ******?
> ...





JUST CHILLEN BRO YOU


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

my bad first time


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10426243
> *You can resize them before posting them, but I was talken about Chuck's head! :roflmao:
> *


DUH! DAMN ALVIN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BUY ME, CAR IS DIRTY IN THIS PICTURE NEED TO WASH IT, JUST PUT NEW 5-20S WITH CADDY CHIPS, UTAH :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10426248
> *FINISHED THE TRUCK. WHATS UP TP? TALKED MIKE TO COME OFF THE VERT AND HE SAID HE WOULD MISS IT TO MUCH
> *




HE COULD GO OVER AND LOOK AT IT EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10426248
> *FINISHED THE TRUCK. WHATS UP TP? TALKED MIKE TO COME OFF THE VERT AND HE SAID HE WOULD MISS IT TO MUCH
> *


*He never makes up his mind. Tell him I'll trade him TP straight across. :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:13 PM~10426258
> *DUH! DAMN ALVIN
> *



:angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:12 PM~10426251
> *my bad first time
> *


*It'a all good homie, no one knows hot to post pics when they first get on LIL.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10426270
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10426264
> *He never makes up his mind. Tell him I'll trade him TP straight across.  :cheesy:
> *


OK I WILL.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10426270
> *:angry:
> *


J/K BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:18 PM~10426302
> *J/K BUDDY
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 




DRIVE BY ******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10426277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I look all retarded the way I play. :biggrin: *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 09:15 PM~10426281
> *It'a all good homie, no one knows hot to post pics when they first get on LIL.
> *


so create a seprate account on photo bucket then it will tell me what to do or?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:20 PM~10426319
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


*His body guard/boss, Crystal will F U up *******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10426322
> *so create a seprate account on photo bucket then it will tell me what to do or?
> *


*Yeah, it will ask you for a user name and a password. Once you set that up to whatever you want, you will be able to download pics into your photobucket acoount. Once you have downloaded pics, ther will be 4 sets of boxes under each pic. You want to copy the info in the last box, and paste it on here.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:22 PM~10426338
> *His body guard/boss, Crystal will F U up ******
> *



YEA PROBABLY :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10426322
> *so create a seprate account on photo bucket then it will tell me what to do or?
> *


YEAH THEN YOU CAN BROWSE YOUR PHOTOS AND DOWNLOAD THEM TO IT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh*

Famous ROLLERZ ONLY in the houze!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:20 PM~10426319
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10426391
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> Famous ROLLERZ ONLY in the houze!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 09:24 PM~10426371
> *Yeah, it will ask you for a user name and a password. Once you set that up to whatever you want, you will be able to download pics into your photobucket acoount. Once you have downloaded pics, ther will be 4 sets of boxes under each pic. You want to copy the info in the last box, and paste it on here.
> *


cool thanks homie let me try that buy the way you got a sick ride keep it clean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10426391
> *THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> Famous ROLLERZ ONLY in the houze!
> *


YES SIR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Change ur avatar already Ralph, I'm sure it's been a month already!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10426401
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:22 PM~10426338
> *His body guard/boss, Crystal will F U up ******
> *


YES SHE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10426405
> *cool thanks homie let me try that buy the way you got a sick ride keep it clean
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10426414
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10426413
> *Change ur avatar already Ralph, I'm sure it's been a month already!
> *


I CANT FIGURE IT OUT. IM TRYING TO RIGHT NOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Apr 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10426414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You guyz should just hook up and get it over with. :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TP ARE WE TAKIN YOUR CAR OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:31 PM~10426459
> *You guyz should just hook up and get it over with.  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:31 PM~10426466
> *TP ARE WE TAKIN YOUR CAR OUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


*I don't have any gas, and don't get paid for another week.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10426482
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:31 PM~10426466
> *TP ARE WE TAKIN YOUR CAR OUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


NO WERE SHOWING THE NEW SHOES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10426484
> *I don't have any gas, and don't get paid for another week.
> *




U GOT A CORPORATE GAS CARD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10426484
> *I don't have any gas, and don't get paid for another week.
> *


IF YOU WANT WE CAN GO DONATE BLOOD TOGETHER CAUSE IM TIRED OF WALKING TO WORK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2008, 10:34 PM~10426503
> *U GOT A CORPORATE GAS CARD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10426521
> *IF YOU WANT WE CAN GO DONATE BLOOD TOGETHER CAUSE IM TIRED OF WALKING TO WORK
> *


*All 5 blocks :roflmao: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, RO4LIFE 719, Dime Piece Caprice, TRADITIONS 79 65, *CHUCKIEBOY63*

*What's good Chuck's? By the way Firme pics homie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:40 PM~10426586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 10:36 PM~10426532
> *All 5 blocks :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW IM JUST JOKING. YOUR WHEELS COST AS MUCH AS A MID SIZE CAR.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

for sale 2,500


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 15 2008, 10:44 PM~10426636
> *I KNOW IM JUST JOKING. YOUR WHEELS COST AS MUCH AS A MID SIZE CAR.
> *


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 09:45 PM~10426647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10426668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PICS


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

here you go roy this is about all the pics i can find


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

the clone


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

the real deal


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10425272
> *When you just posted this the other day?
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


it doesn't matter how much paper I have 30 bux is just too much but I'll probably be up there in my ride it's pot luck what can I bring that I can pick up at the store because I ain't rolling my ride up there with a home cooked meal in it :biggrin: Damn it took me forever to post this I'm all fucked up :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning............


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up COLORADO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's going on Goodtimes,Rollerz Only,Most Hated,Traditions and all the other Colorado Clubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: 

Almost a month away for the Ruthless Show!!! Hope everyone can make it out and have a good time!!! So who's going to the Cinco Show?? I heard it's in P-Town and it's like $30 to get in.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

1978 Olds Cutlass Supreme-260v8,runs good(lots of new parts under hood),fresh satin black paint,all chrome trim is there,original interior is clean(no rips or tears),i have an extra set of black vinyl seats(front & back),recently installed-2pumps,10switches,6brand new optima deep cycle batteries(gel),reinforced & extended A-arms. looks real nice call(719)243-5052 open to offers. will sell cheaper without wheels. 

this pic is after the first coat of sealer.3 more coats of satin have been added just don't have them loaded yet. 

i am just seeing whats out there and what my options are.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry the pic is so big :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 AM~10429135
> *1978 Olds Cutlass Supreme-260v8,runs good(lots of new parts under hood),fresh satin black paint,all chrome trim is there,original interior is clean(no rips or tears),i have an extra set of black vinyl seats(front & back),recently installed-2pumps,10switches,6brand new optima deep cycle batteries(gel),reinforced & extended A-arms. looks real nice call(719)243-5052 open to offers. will sell cheaper without wheels.
> 
> this pic is after the first coat of sealer.3 more coats of satin have been added just don't have them loaded yet.
> ...










trade?????


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 AM~10429135
> *1978 Olds Cutlass Supreme-260v8,runs good(lots of new parts under hood),fresh satin black paint,all chrome trim is there,original interior is clean(no rips or tears),i have an extra set of black vinyl seats(front & back),recently installed-2pumps,10switches,6brand new optima deep cycle batteries(gel),reinforced & extended A-arms. looks real nice call(719)243-5052 open to offers. will sell cheaper without wheels.
> 
> this pic is after the first coat of sealer.3 more coats of satin have been added just don't have them loaded yet.
> ...










trade???


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

damm computer sorry for bouble post


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hit me up and we will talk. i am asking a little more than 2,500 for mine but we can chop it up and see what we can come up with.
243-5052 my name is Chris


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THE FLEET HAS HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CIPIE?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 16 2008, 09:58 AM~10429479
> *hit me up and we will talk. i am asking a little more than 2,500 for mine but we can chop it up and see what we can come up with.
> 243-5052 my name is Chris
> *


cool i will hit u up later when i get off work...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:37 PM~10425820
> *Just wanted to thank you again Fes for that hammer homie,came in handy.Thanks dog
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! Nice pics Tharen... Damn Chris the cutty is looken nice!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co hows everybody doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times will not enter the show but will be down for the Picnic/cruise .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10431931
> *Good Times will not enter the show but will be down for the Picnic/cruise .
> *


We'll start off the Picnic with the Most Hated Familia while waiting for them Famous Rollerz @ City Park  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10431908
> *What up Co hows everybody doing?
> *


I got those things so will plan on this weekend.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR and Tony


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 04:31 PM~10432105
> *What up JR and Tony
> *


WHAT UP ROY & JR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *47_CHEVY*

*What's GOOD Kita?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10431931
> *Good Times will not enter the show but will be down for the Picnic/cruise .
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:40 PM~10432155
> *THUGG PASSION, 47_CHEVY
> 
> What's GOOD Kita?
> *


CHILLN , JUST GOT BACK FROM THA PAINT SHOP..N U ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:41 PM~10432164
> *CHILLN , JUST GOT BACK FROM THA PAINT SHOP..N U ?
> *


*Just getten off work, It's snowing in Springs, glad I live in Pueblo :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10432170
> *Just getten off work, It's snowing in Springs, glad I live in Pueblo :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW THATS TRUE...CALL ME ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The 47 looks like it's getten closer to being done. :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10432170
> *Just getten off work, It's snowing in Springs, glad I live in Pueblo :cheesy:
> *


DID U GET UR CAR FIX?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Apr 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10425647
> *whats up marcos
> *


WHATS UP JOSE :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:44 PM~10432181
> *The 47 looks like it's getten closer to being done.  :biggrin:
> *


READY FOR PAINT BY NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10432185
> *DID U GET UR CAR FIX?
> *


*Yeah, but it still needs work. It's good enough to show and cruise for now.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:45 PM~10432195
> *READY FOR PAINT BY NEXT WEEKEND.
> *


 *:0 Uh oh the heavy hitters are gonna be busting out :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:46 PM~10432207
> *Yeah, but it still needs work. It's good enough to show and cruise for now.
> *


THATS COO, WAS IT THAT FREEZE PLUG?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:49 PM~10432235
> *THATS COO, WAS IT THAT FREEZE PLUG?
> *


*It was 3 freeze plugs that were out, that's why he had to pull the entire engine out. But it don't leak anymore, fires up on the first try too.*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:51 PM~10432244
> *It was 3 freeze plugs that were out, that's why he had to pull the entire engine out. But it don't leak anymore, fires up on the first try too.
> *


THATS COO..TIME 2 CRUIZE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Apr 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10431931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:52 PM~10432256
> *THATS COO..TIME 2 CRUIZE :biggrin:
> *


*Until the wheels fall off..............................literally :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:51 PM~10432244
> *It was 3 freeze plugs that were out, that's why he had to pull the entire engine out. But it don't leak anymore, fires up on the first try too.
> *


Glad to hear you got it fixed Sean and will be back on the scene homie can't wait to see it


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10432257
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


we agree with MH and think $35 is crazy especially for a show that's not prodomitly Lowriders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:54 PM~10432267
> *Glad to hear you got it fixed Sean and will be back on the scene homie can't wait to see it
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:54 PM~10432262
> *Until the wheels fall off..............................literally :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just trying to put more posts to walk us into page 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will be there all day though  :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:54 PM~10432262
> *Until the wheels fall off..............................literally :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW IM GOING 2...I JUST PUT A/C IN IT..WE ONNA HAVE TO START MAIN STREET AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:55 PM~10432273
> *we agree with MH and think $35 is crazy especially for a show that's not prodomitly Lowriders
> *


It's actually 30 with preregister but 35 the day of show I still think 30 is high and I'll probably be there to show some love :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP JOHN JOHN..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:55 PM~10432273
> *we agree with MH and think $35 is crazy especially for a show that's not prodomitly Lowriders
> *


*What show doesn't cost $30 + to enter? No disrespect, but having a $20,000 vehicle and being to cheap to pay $35 is silly to me, but that's just my .02,  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The year I took my ride to the show in Pueblo they served beer there :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10432306
> *What show doesn't cost $30 + to enter? No disrespect, but having a $20,000 vehicle and being to cheap to pay $35 is silly to me, but that's just my .02,
> *


cuz you're a baller :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:57 PM~10432293
> *I KNOW IM GOING 2...I JUST PUT A/C IN IT..WE ONNA HAVE TO START MAIN STREET AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


*That would be sick, we'll show all the youngsters what's up!*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 04:59 PM~10432305
> *WHAT UP JOHN JOHN..
> *


what up tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10432310
> *The year I took my ride to the show in Pueblo they served beer there :0  :0
> *


you just changed our minds :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:00 PM~10432317
> *That would be sick, we'll show all the youngsters what's up!
> *


IM READY...MAIN....COURT..MAIN...COURT...MAIN....COURT... 1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10432310
> *The year I took my ride to the show in Pueblo they served beer there :0  :0
> *


*They do every year. 

We will have a coROna stand there.........................................











JK :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10432306
> *What show doesn't cost $30 + to enter? No disrespect, but having a $20,000 vehicle and being to cheap to pay $35 is silly to me, but that's just my .02,
> *


I can see your point but I don't think the Denver LRM show is that expensive.. I'm just a little showed out I'd rather cruise I guess because if I show which the year I did I cruised also I'd have to drag a bunch of shit with me unless I just parked it like that to show it but like I said I'll probably just go to cruise and have fun


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 16 2008, 05:00 PM~10432319
> *what up tony
> *


CHILLN BRO..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:00 PM~10432315
> *cuz you're a baller :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: *OK Mr. $3000 engine*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:01 PM~10432334
> *They do every year.
> 
> We will have a coROna stand there.........................................
> ...


IM THERE THEN...WITH MY COOLER :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:02 PM~10432341
> *:uh: OK Mr. $3000 engine
> *


your right 3000 dollar engine because he already had all the chrome for it :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:01 PM~10432332
> *IM READY...MAIN....COURT..MAIN...COURT...MAIN....COURT...  1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN  :biggrin:
> *


  that said like fun it would brring back a lot of memories


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10432341
> *:uh: OK Mr. $3000 engine
> *


DAMNNNNN. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shit I better go get some beer while the roads are good,I know I aint gonna be working tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell yeah 1000 pages lets party


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:01 PM~10432332
> *IM READY...MAIN....COURT..MAIN...COURT...MAIN....COURT...  1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN  :biggrin:
> *


It was more like this.......................................MAIN....3 wheel...COURT..3 wheel...MAIN...3 wheel...COURT...3 wheel...MAIN....3 wheel...COURT... 1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

1000 PAGES..............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:04 PM~10432366
> *It was more like this.......................................MAIN....3 wheel...COURT..3 wheel...MAIN...3 wheel...COURT...3 wheel...MAIN....3 wheel...COURT...  1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN  :biggrin:
> *


I member :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10432366
> *It was more like this.......................................MAIN....3 wheel...COURT..3 wheel...MAIN...3 wheel...COURT...3 wheel...MAIN....3 wheel...COURT...  1 BIG CIRCLE OF FUN  :biggrin:
> *


AND THEN CHASE THE "SPICOLAS" BACK 2 THERE ALLEY... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:02 PM~10432341
> *:uh: OK Mr. $3000 engine
> *


My shit aint even show quality because of the engine though  
On that note anybody(I know you do Tony) know where I can get a "cheap " piece of plexiglass for under my hood?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

1000 Pages for them sick Colorado Ryders doing it Bigger than ever!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*1000* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432387
> *My shit aint even show quality because of the engine though
> On that note anybody(I know you do Tony) know where I can get a "cheap " piece of plexiglass for under my hood?
> *


Go to a glass shop and get one cut out but it might have to be a special kind to stand up to the heat unless you do like a thin stainless steel and polish it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 04:59 PM~10432306
> *What show doesn't cost $30 + to enter? No disrespect, but having a $20,000 vehicle and being to cheap to pay $35 is silly to me, but that's just my .02,
> *


YOU ARE RIGHT CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THESE 2 GUYS GOT DEEP POCKETS :0


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

*11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: AZGTIMIN64, PROPER DOS, MOPARLOW68, 47_CHEVY, cold hard cash, 4pump84cutty, MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, THUGG PASSION, REYXTC*

DAMN IT'S A PACKED HOUSE.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:06 PM~10432387
> *My shit aint even show quality because of the engine though
> On that note anybody(I know you do Tony) know where I can get a "cheap " piece of plexiglass for under my hood?
> *


ILL GET U THE NUMBER WHERE I GOT MY MIRROR ONES...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 16 2008, 06:07 PM~10432397
> *YOU ARE RIGHT CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THESE 2 GUYS GOT DEEP POCKETS :0
> *


by two you mean Roy and Sean I know huh fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma just put a thin ass piece probably velcro'd just for shows


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

9 Members: THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, cold hard cash, 47_CHEVY, AZGTIMIN64, PROPER DOS, 4pump84cutty, JOHNJOHN, REYXTC


*We hit 1000 pages and everyone starts logging on, :cheesy: that's what's up!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Apr 16 2008, 06:07 PM~10432402
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: AZGTIMIN64, PROPER DOS, MOPARLOW68, 47_CHEVY, cold hard cash, 4pump84cutty, MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, THUGG PASSION, REYXTC
> 
> ...


I know fuck I'm going to the fridge to get a beer anybody ready for one??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432384
> *AND THEN CHASE THE "SPICOLAS" BACK 2 THERE ALLEY... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BRB don't go nowhere CO


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432387
> *My shit aint even show quality because of the engine though
> On that note anybody(I know you do Tony) know where I can get a "cheap " piece of plexiglass for under my hood?*


  *Por Que?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Apr 16 2008, 06:10 PM~10432437
> *BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


I'll see your GOODTIMES and raise you one MOSTHATED :cheesy:  No disrespect just making a joke fellas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 06:11 PM~10432458
> *I'll see your GOODTIMES and raise you one MOSTHATED :cheesy:   No disrespect just making a joke fellas
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:11 PM~10432447
> * Por Que?
> *


His underhood mirror kit fell of like Jr's did I'm curious to see if you have problems Sean once you start cruising your car because I heard the impalas run a little hot


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:11 PM~10432458
> *I'll see your GOODTIMES and raise you one MOSTHATED :cheesy:   No disrespect just making a joke fellas
> *


NONE TAKEN, I SAW YOUR RIDES AND BIG UPS TO YOU HOMIES.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10432471
> *His underhood mirror kit fell of like Jr's did I'm curious to see if you have problems Sean once you start cruising your car because I heard the impalas run a little hot
> *


*I will never have pROblems, my hood is molded underneath. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Apr 16 2008, 06:13 PM~10432477
> *NONE TAKEN, I SAW YOUR RIDES AND BIG UPS TO YOU HOMIES.
> *


Good looking out mayne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:14 PM~10432485
> *I will never have pROblems, my hood is molded underneath. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats right I forgot about that


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432387
> *My shit aint even show quality because of the engine though
> On that note anybody(I know you do Tony) know where I can get a "cheap " piece of plexiglass for under my hood?
> *


plastic depot on fillmore has that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did they ever add a bomb class to that Ruthless show?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 16 2008, 06:22 PM~10432563
> *plastic depot on fillmore has that
> *


They want like 180 for a 4x8 sheet though


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:27 PM~10432588
> *Did they ever add a bomb class to that Ruthless show?
> *


I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:28 PM~10432595
> *They want like 180 for a 4x8 sheet though
> *


*No thang for a baller like your self!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10432471
> *His underhood mirror kit fell of like Jr's did I'm curious to see if you have problems Sean once you start cruising your car because I heard the impalas run a little hot
> *


Shit with chrome those fuckers run really hot,feels like I have my heater on constantly


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:28 PM~10432598
> *I DONT THINK SO.
> *


*You can't have a show without a bomb class. They are gonna have to fix that seriously.*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:28 PM~10432595
> *They want like 180 for a 4x8 sheet though
> *


THAT KIT I GOT WAS AROUND $100 FOR THE HOOD AND $100 FOR THE TRUNK PRE CUT WITH A HIGH TEMP GLUE TUBE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:29 PM~10432612
> *You can't have a show without a bomb class. They are gonna have to fix that seriously.
> *


THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A 40'S CLASS ... SO THE BOMBS ARE F*** BOTH WAYS..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:31 PM~10432625
> *THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A 40'S CLASS ... SO THE BOMBS ARE F*** BOTH WAYS..
> *


*I smell a BOYCOTT :0 *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG GLEN?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 05:32 PM~10432629
> *I smell a BOYCOTT  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I GUESS IM THE LAST MAN STANDIN IN HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

where everyone go?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit I looked away for a second and now everyones gone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know huh?
Anyone know what classes are in the Pueblo show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 05:57 PM~10432294
> *It's actually 30 with preregister but 35 the day of show I still think 30 is high and I'll probably be there to show some love :biggrin:
> *




its 5 bucks cheaper with five or more cars :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:48 PM~10432755
> *I know huh?
> Anyone know what classes are in the Pueblo show?
> *


THE CLASSES KINDA SUCK...FAVORITIZM OVER THERE. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10432761
> *its 5 bucks cheaper with five or more cars :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I might have to make a few calls


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10432761
> *its 5 bucks cheaper with five or more cars :biggrin:
> *


*Where you been ******?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:49 PM~10432766
> *THE CLASSES KINDA SUCK...FAVORITIZM OVER THERE.  :angry:
> *


maybe not


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:50 PM~10432777
> *maybe not
> *


ITZ COO TO KICK BACK AT AND DRINK SOME BEERS BUT THEY HAVE THERE FAVORITES OVER THERE..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:50 PM~10432777
> *maybe not
> *


*Once upon a time someone told me tropheys don't matter, it's all about the lifestyle.............................................*










:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:52 PM~10432793
> *Once upon a time someone told me tropheys don't matter, it's all about the lifestyle.............................................
> :biggrin:
> *


That's why I'd rather be at the park instead of setting up,taking down and if I pay $30 I would at least hope for a fair run at it.....shit I might as well spend $30 on carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But if there are enough riders out there we will probably go


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...
WHATS UP GOOD TIMES, MOST HATED, AND THE THE OTHER RIDERZ


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ALMOST TIME FOR THE SPRING POOL PARTY & BARBQ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LS's looking good Tharen....you and Manuel both busting out with one or are they both yours?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 06:50 PM~10432775
> *Where you been ******?
> *



just been workin and thats about all


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:32 PM~10432632
> *WHAT UP BIG GLEN?
> *


 what up big tone


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:00 PM~10432873
> *LS's looking good Tharen....you and Manuel both busting out with one or are they both yours?
> *


i dident think you ever read back any pages :0 :0


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

the one i have is a clone but mannys is real iam selling mine i have a regal iam building to do a lil hoppin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 07:04 PM~10432916
> *i dident think you ever read back any pages :0  :0
> *


I do but sometimes I'm inna hurry in the morning and don't respond like I should,how you and that big *X* doing homie?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 16 2008, 06:03 PM~10432904
> *what up  big tone
> *


CHILLN...WHAT ABOUT U?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 07:07 PM~10432940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Time to do it up again :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432932
> *I do but sometimes I'm inna hurry in the morning and don't respond like I should,how you and that big X doing homie?
> *


not in no club anymore


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10432948
> *Time to do it up again :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10432946
> *CHILLN...WHAT ABOUT U?
> *


 taking it easy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10432984
> *
> *


i was out then fez only ones left is marvin,scott,randy,anthony and a few others dont know there names


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

but its all good there going to come out lookin tough and still down with all of them


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just came up to say whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10432984
> *
> *


how tha hell do u change your avatar


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

go to you controls and on the side click avi settings or something like that it says and load up you pic but you might have to use tiny pic to do it


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 06:29 PM~10433134
> *go to you controls and on the side click avi settings or something like that it says and load up you pic but you might have to use tiny pic to do it
> *


did that and it only allows you to choose one of ther pics from base gallery


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 06:32 PM~10433160
> *did that and it only allows you to choose one of ther pics from base gallery
> *


don't click on base gallery click on browse and it should pull up your documents if not then go to tinypic and upload there and copy and paist(spell check)


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2008, 02:19 PM~10431221
> *Whutz Up CO!!! Nice pics Tharen... Damn Chris the cutty is looken nice!!!
> *


they iiight got teal spokes on the ls looks pretty tight


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 06:35 PM~10433192
> *don't click on base gallery click on browse and it should pull up your documents if not then go to tinypic and upload there and copy and paist(spell check)
> *


there is no browse


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 06:39 PM~10433212
> *there is no browse
> *


didn't notice that you don't have 30 days as a member so you have to use there avi's sorry homie and when you do have 30 days come down to the basement with the rest of us OFF TOPIC its fun as long as you can talk some shit if its talked to you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 07:07 PM~10432940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing but GOODTIMES!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10432829
> *That's why I'd rather be at the park instead of setting up,taking down and if I pay $30 I would at least hope for a fair run at it.....shit I might as well spend $30 on carne asada :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 07:38 PM~10433206
> *they iiight got teal spokes on the ls looks pretty tight
> *


Those aint the Teal ones I traded Jeff are they? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean any final plans for the park on the 3rd?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I mean 4th


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10433373
> *Those aint the Teal ones I traded Jeff are they? :0
> *


dunno there new real clean


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 06:41 PM~10433240
> *didn't notice that you don't have 30 days as a member so you have to use there avi's sorry homie and when you do have 30 days come down to the basement with the rest of us OFF TOPIC its fun as long as you can talk some shit if its talked to you
> *


iiight cool thnks homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10433437
> *dunno there new  real clean
> *


Yeah I bought some new Teal ones,well I thought they was Greener.I got them for the LS but they didn't match for shit.Ended up trading Jeff for some Center Golds :biggrin: 
Those fuckers are nice though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10433452
> *iiight cool thnks homie...
> *


That's a nice square you got in your avi Tharen.....Adex or Adel?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users)*
2 Members: PROPER DOS, i*mpala63*
What up Chris and JR


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10433452
> *iiight cool thnks homie...
> *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:04 PM~10433466
> *Yeah I bought some new Teal ones,well I thought they was Greener.I got them for the LS but they didn't match for shit.Ended up trading Jeff for some Center Golds :biggrin:
> Those fuckers are nice though
> *


probly them three prong knock off??


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:05 PM~10433480
> *That's a nice square you got in your avi Tharen.....Adex or Adel?
> *


 adolf real good :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10433499
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, impala63
> What up Chris and JR
> *


just drinking a beer :biggrin: how you been Roy
whats up Joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10433510
> *probly them three prong knock off??
> *


I kept my Zenith styles he had 3 prongs on the Centers that he kept though :0 
Small City :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 05:34 PM~10432119
> *WHAT UP ROY & JR
> *


Whats up Riders from the CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:09 PM~10433535
> *just drinking a beer  :biggrin:  how you been Roy
> whats up Joe
> *


Been GOOD dog drinking one also


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10433553
> *Been GOOD dog drinking one also
> *


  hows the weather up there its cold here with a little rain but no snow


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10433537
> *I kept my Zenith styles he had 3 prongs on the Centers that he kept though :0
> Small City :biggrin:
> *


there chrome he had those on centers??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:12 PM~10433575
> * hows the weather up there its cold here with a little rain but no snow
> *


been snowing since about 4 26 degrees


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:14 PM~10433592
> *there chrome he had those on centers??
> *


Yeah,him and Vince was supose to put those onna hopper they was gonna make


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:14 PM~10433594
> *been snowing since about 4 26 degrees
> 
> *


damn that sucks I heard it was snowing in some parts up there just wasn't sure if it was were you live and I hope we don't get that cold down here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:58 PM~10433393
> *What up Sean any final plans for the park on the 3rd?
> *


*We will finalize the plans, and I will let everyone know.  *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:15 PM~10433606
> *Yeah,him and Vince was supose to put those onna hopper they was gonna make
> *


cool yeah i might paint it white with those teal spokes and teal quarter top and teal pinstriping then trade for a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:18 PM~10433650
> *cool yeah i might paint it white with those teal spokes and teal quarter top and teal pinstriping      then trade for a 63 :biggrin:
> *


Sounds familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:20 PM~10433661
> *Sounds familiar :biggrin:
> *


hahaha i wish lucky fucker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, cold hard cash, Dime Piece Caprice, impala63, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719* 

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Roy just drinking a beer this way. :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

did u see the pics of the caprice last time its going to look like that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10433682
> *hahaha i wish  lucky fucker
> *


*Trading a Gbody for an Impala is like winning the lottery, and ROy has won the lottery a couple of times!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10433685
> *THUGG PASSION, cold hard cash, Dime Piece Caprice, impala63, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, impala63, THUGG PASSION, Dime Piece Caprice, RO4LIFE 719
Can't forget Chris in his Off Topic disguise :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10433716
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, impala63, THUGG PASSION, Dime Piece Caprice, RO4LIFE 719
> Can't forget Chris in his Off Topic disguise :biggrin:
> *


*Nah, that's CIPIE or FE. :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10433707
> *did u see the pics of the caprice last time its going to look like that
> *


Always liked that car :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10433716
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, impala63, THUGG PASSION, Dime Piece Caprice, RO4LIFE 719
> Can't forget Chris in his Off Topic disguise :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up sean how you doing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10433715
> *Trading a Gbody for an Impala is like winning the lottery, and ROy has won the lottery a couple of times!
> *


I'm not done yet....maybe for the next year but I have plans :scrutinize:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 07:24 PM~10433715
> *Trading a Gbody for an Impala is like winning the lottery, and ROy has won the lottery a couple of times!
> *


 i know wtf :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10433742
> *:biggrin: thanks homie
> *


*Rubber Ducky is going to break up with you if you keep hanging out with us normal people in lowrider general :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey.....I miss my G-Body..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:27 PM~10433762
> *I'm not done yet....maybe for the next year but I have plans :scrutinize:
> *


*With your luck it will be a 58 vert full frame off, trade straight across.*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10433740
> *Always liked that car :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i need to completly redo so thats what iam doin


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:28 PM~10433772
> *Rubber Ducky is going to break up with you if you keep hanging out with us normal people in lowrider general :roflmao:
> *


 :0 damn I better get back to OFF TOPIC then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:27 PM~10433758
> *whats up sean how you doing
> *


*GOOD homie, just relaxen getten my LIL on. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:29 PM~10433796
> *:0 damn I better get back to OFF TOPIC then :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


 :0 

*So u r admitting you and RD are dating? :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:29 PM~10433787
> *With your luck it will be a 58 vert full frame off, trade straight across.
> *


Just gotta be patient .....shit I was a day and a half from getting that Trey SS vert for 12.5 :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10433814
> *:0
> 
> So u r admitting you and RD are dating? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: I like girls even the ugly ones :0


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10433777
> *Hey.....I miss my G-Body..
> *


you would be saying the same thing if you dident have the imp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:32 PM~10433831
> *you would be saying the same thing if you dident have the imp
> *


If I never traded I was planing all chrome engine bay and undies with new paint and guts.....kinda glad the trade came


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:34 PM~10433852
> *If I never traded I was planing all chrome engine bay and undies with new paint and guts.....kinda glad the trade came
> *


you know of any trades ???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:32 PM~10433827
> *:no: I like girls even the ugly ones :0
> *


*So then you like Chuck then........... :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10433821
> *Just gotta be patient .....shit I was a day and a half from getting that Trey SS vert for 12.5 :angry:
> *


*Yeah speaking of that, you need to tell the real story on that whole deal. I don't buy the whole April Fools deal. :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10433864
> *you know of any trades ???
> *


I know someone who is looking for a cheap G-Body....not too many trades around gotta look across state lines to find the GOOD ones


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10433866
> *So then you like Chuck then........... :0
> *


he's kind of cute in a skinny white guy kind of way :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:38 PM~10433893
> *he's kind of cute in a skinny white guy kind of way :0
> *


  :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:37 PM~10433885
> *Yeah speaking of that, you need to tell the real story on that whole deal. I don't buy the whole April Fools deal.  :angry:
> *


No big deal..I'll tell ya in person...long story to type


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10433910
> *No big deal..I'll tell ya in person...long story to type
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:38 PM~10433893
> *he's kind of cute in a skinny white guy kind of way :0
> *


 :0 
Bet he's gotta nice turd cutter


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:37 PM~10433889
> *I know someone who is looking for a cheap G-Body....not too many trades around gotta look across state lines to find the GOOD ones
> *


cheap idk but g body 1 for sale and 1 bid body :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10433927
> *:0
> Bet he's gotta nice turd cutter
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10433939
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10433900
> *  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


now I just hope my computer stays safe and still works in the morning


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 07:38 PM~10433893
> *he's kind of cute in a skinny white guy kind of way :0
> *


thats the gayist shit i herd all day :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How much Tharen?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:43 PM~10433959
> *thats the gayist shit i herd all day :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:45 PM~10433985
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


more post count for me :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:44 PM~10433972
> *How much Tharen?
> *


can sell the ls clone for 3g's its got a 350 and the cross member is already wrapped but if some one come with cash we can talk


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice+Apr 16 2008, 08:43 PM~10433959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:44 PM~10433972
> *How much Tharen?
> *


sell the linc for 2,500


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10432761
> *its 5 bucks cheaper with five or more cars :biggrin:
> *


You've been through La Junta there isn't 5 lowriders in this town


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, Dime Piece Caprice, *rollerzonly_tnh*, WRINKLES


*What's GOOD ******, you fell about 10 pages back :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:47 PM~10434012
> *NO, this is................................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Roys post was more gay then mine  
and 1 more post count for me :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 07:47 PM~10434012
> *NO, this is................................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that too :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10434018
> *You've been through La Junta there isn't 5 lowriders in this town
> *


Maybe you guys can get in with us and I'll tell them we are Brother clubs and we all can get a discount


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

what up ralph


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, JOHNJOHN, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, rollerzonly_tnh, *WRINKLES*

*What's cracken my ROLLER Wrinkles?* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard that Turd Cutter comment on the radio the other day....hilarious shit....turd cutter....only a shit kicker would come up with some shit like that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, PROPER DOS, Dime Piece Caprice, rollerzonly_tnh, WRINKLES*

*Colorado topic is bumpen like the old days! :biggrin: *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:51 PM~10434039
> *I heard that Turd Cutter comment on the radio the other day....hilarious shit....turd cutter....only a shit kicker would come up with some shit like that
> *


you know you herd it at the local gay bar :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:51 PM~10434039
> *I heard that Turd Cutter comment in the pen when I was in the shower
> *


 :uh: 









*JK Focker :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:53 PM~10434059
> *you know you herd it at the local gay bar  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I did .....but aint that when you called me to pick you up because you was too drunk to drive?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10434000
> *can sell the ls clone for 3g's its got a 350 and the cross member is already wrapped but if some one come with cash we can talk
> *


neway is that too much??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:53 PM~10434059
> *you know you herd it at the local gay bar  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10434027
> *Maybe you guys can get in with us and I'll tell them we are Brother clubs and we all can get a discount
> *


We'll tell them all of us or none of us :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434073
> *We'll tell them all of us or none of us :cheesy:
> *


That's what I'm screaming.....all or none....$20 entry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434070
> *neway is that too much??
> *


I had a real LS monte with a little bit of chrome on the engine with a good amount of engine work done to it and I was asking 1200 and it was in decent shape ask Roy he seen pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it Sean tell em it's your Holiday and it's gonna be a Lowrider show....like it or not


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 07:54 PM~10434068
> *Yeah I did .....but aint that when you called me to pick you up because you was too drunk to drive?
> *


lier your cars engine was blown so you couldent of picked me up :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10434121
> *Damn it Sean tell em it's your Holiday and it's gonna be a Lowrider show....like it or not
> *


It's not like it's his birthday and he can cry if he wants to


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10434019
> *THUGG PASSION, Dime Piece Caprice, rollerzonly_tnh, WRINKLES
> What's GOOD ******, you fell about 10 pages back  :cheesy:
> *


whats up bRO. i know thats what ive been trying to do is catch up. i saw main 3 wheel then court and then some chasing. then nobody wanting to pay for cinco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 08:59 PM~10434149
> *whats up bRO. i know thats what ive been trying to do is catch up. i saw main 3 wheel then court and then some chasing. then nobody wanting to pay for cinco
> *


Hell you got it all down then you know whats going on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10434141
> *lier your cars engine was blown so you couldent of picked me up  :yes:
> *


You told me to take the suburban so you can bring friends home for the after party :0


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 07:57 PM~10434112
> *I had a real LS monte with a little bit of chrome on the engine with a good amount of engine work done to it and I was asking 1200 and it was in decent shape ask Roy he seen pics
> *


i seen um to and ur crazy for selling it for that ur down there were no one rides low low and they sell um for cheap


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10434049
> *THUGG PASSION, MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, PROPER DOS, Dime Piece Caprice, rollerzonly_tnh, WRINKLES
> 
> Colorado topic is bumpen like the old days! :biggrin:
> *


left out again like I'm not here :angry: 
I'm going to tell RD on yous :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10434158
> *You told me to take the suburban so you can bring friends home for the after party :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10434112
> *I had a real LS monte with a little bit of chrome on the engine with a good amount of engine work done to it and I was asking 1200 and it was in decent shape ask Roy he seen pics
> *


it was pretty nice too....I only paid 1900 for mine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10434165
> *i seen um to and ur crazy for selling it for that ur down there were no one rides low low and they sell um for cheap
> *


I guess so I actually ended up selling it to my neice for 800 bux and it runs killer to. I paid 350 for it :biggrin: I did do some work to it though and put some money into it but not much actually after it was all said and done it was a 500 dollar car when I finished it and it was running good :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10434030
> *what up ralph
> *


what up john john


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10434156
> *Hell you got it all down then you know whats going on
> *


DID I MISS ANYTHING


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:00 PM~10434158
> *You told me to take the suburban so you can bring friends home for the after party :0
> *


hahaha nah that must of happend in one of your gay turd cutter dreams


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good night CO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10434190
> *what up john john
> *


just kick it and do home work


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10434185
> *I guess so I actually ended up selling it to my neice for 800 bux and it runs killer to. I paid 350 for it  :biggrin:  I did do some work to it though and put some money into it but not much actually after it was all said and done it was a 500 dollar car when I finished it and it was running good :cheesy:
> *


she should swap me engines so she can have a car better on gas even tho you told her no :angry:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10434185
> *I guess so I actually ended up selling it to my neice for 800 bux and it runs killer to. I paid 350 for it  :biggrin:  I did do some work to it though and put some money into it but not much actually after it was all said and done it was a 500 dollar car when I finished it and it was running good :cheesy:
> *


well i will buy those all day what else you got besides your badd ass elco


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10434209
> *just kick it and do home work
> *




WTF


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10434206
> *Good night CO
> *


Good Night homie and take care


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:04 PM~10434206
> *Good night CO
> *


sweet dreams


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 PM~10434217
> *well i will buy those all day what else you got besides your badd ass elco
> *


I have a 59 impala 2dr hardtop and a silverado pickup on 24s it's a regular cab short bed :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10434233
> *I have a 59 impala 2dr hardtop and a silverado pickup on 24s it's a regular cab short bed :biggrin:
> *


for sale for cheap like that ls??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 PM~10434226
> *WTF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 PM~10434226
> *WTF
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is some pics of my 59


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10434232
> *sweet dreams
> *


*I've never met you, and I already like you, LMAO!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10434242
> *for sale for cheap like that ls??
> *


I want his 59 but he won't let it go :angry: thats my dream car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10434242
> *for sale for cheap like that ls??
> *


Bring your banker with you :0 I sound like Roy huh? :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

DAMN THIS PLACE IS PACKED, WHATS UP EVERDODY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10434288
> *I want his 59 but he won't let it go :angry: thats my dream car
> *


I'd sell it to you for player price but you don't have a garage and this car can't sit outside :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10434290
> *Bring your banker with you  :0  I sound like Roy huh? :cheesy:
> *


for the 59?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10434292
> *DAMN THIS PLACE IS PACKED, WHATS UP EVERDODY
> *


BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10434322
> *BUDDY
> *



WHAT UP ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10434321
> *for the 59?
> *


Yeah I was just fucking around you know it's not for sale


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHOS DOING THE SOCO SHOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one more time because I like this pic


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10434328
> *WHAT UP ******
> *


WATCHING JUNO. FIX YOUR BIKE YET


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10434275
> *I've never met you, and I already like you, LMAO!
> *


thats cool some peeps do and some dont you seem cool your the only one who told me how to post pics thanks again


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats good Most Hated hows L.J.?? Hows all the other CO lo lo's??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:13 PM~10434315
> *I'd sell it to you for player price but you don't have a garage and this car can't sit outside :biggrin:
> *


it wouldn't be outside I would rent a place to put it so what do you want for it?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 08:11 PM~10434288
> *I want his 59 but he won't let it go :angry: thats my dream car
> *


duh mine too but i want a 59 vert


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Apr 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10434369
> *Whats good Most Hated hows L.J.?? Hows all the other CO lo lo's??
> *


What it do Nathan?? LJ uuuhhhh it's still here I guess


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10434378
> *duh mine too but i want a 59 vert
> *


People might say I'm crazy or just saying because I have one but I've always wanted a hardtop and I found one and had to have it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP JASON


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:17 PM~10434364
> *thats cool some peeps do and some dont you seem cool your the only one who told me how to post pics thanks again
> *


I TRIED TO HELP YOU TOO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10434340
> *Yeah I was just fucking around you know it's not for sale
> *


I know but it was worth a try and that would be the dumbest thing you did if you did sell it because it's clean as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:20 PM~10434395
> *People might say I'm crazy or just saying because I have one but I've always wanted a hardtop and I found one and had to have it
> *


nice...good shit..... keep it


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO BUDDY!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10434416
> *I know but it was worth a try and that would be the dumbest thing you did if you did sell it because it's clean as fuck :biggrin:
> *


Some guy claims he's coming for the elco next month but we'll see if he does it's time to do up the 59 I guess


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10434379
> *What it do Nathan?? LJ uuuhhhh it's still here I guess
> *



Just chilling here in lamer lol. wuts going on for cinco?? They having a lil show here i guess.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 08:21 PM~10434415
> *I TRIED TO HELP YOU TOO
> *


oh yeah well thanks too


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:20 PM~10434395
> *People might say I'm crazy or just saying because I have one but I've always wanted a hardtop and I found one and had to have it
> *


the hardtop is the way to go if you'r fixing up a 59 IMO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Apr 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10434430
> *HELLO BUDDY!!
> *


58 POSTS? DAMN ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10434428
> *nice...good shit..... keep it
> *


Good luck on finding your dream car my brother wants a 63 vert because he has a bad ass 63 hardtop but man finding one at a reasonable price is getting harder and harder. There still out there though and hopefully the peeps who own them aren't influenced with this internet shit so a guy can get them at a good price.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:20 PM~10434398
> *WHAT UP JASON
> *



BUDDY!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10434444
> *oh yeah well thanks too
> *


NOT A PROBLEM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Apr 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10434441
> *Just chilling here in lamer lol.  wuts going on for cinco??  They having a lil show here i guess.
> *


There is a little show here our club will probably participate in we've been talking about going down to Lamar days but still undecided. Does it kick?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10434471
> *Good luck on finding your dream car my brother wants a 63 vert because he has a bad ass 63 hardtop but man finding one at a reasonable price is getting harder and harder. There still out there though and hopefully the peeps who own them aren't influenced with this internet shit so a guy can get them at a good price.
> *


I HOPE SO BECAUSE I WANT ONE TOO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10434438
> *Some guy claims he's coming for the elco next month but we'll see if he does it's time to do up the 59 I guess
> *


if he does the elco will be missed :tears: even tho I'm not into that kind of car but it is nice and gets a lot of complements


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10434471
> *Good luck on finding your dream car my brother wants a 63 vert because he has a bad ass 63 hardtop but man finding one at a reasonable price is getting harder and harder. There still out there though and hopefully the peeps who own them aren't influenced with this internet shit so a guy can get them at a good price.
> *


i know its hard to get a nice vert for a decent price but when i grow up and become a baller like you then price wont matter


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm the pages are flyiny by... :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up colorado and every body on lil tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10434507
> *if he does the elco will be missed :tears: even tho I'm not into that kind of car but it is nice and gets a lot of complements
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10434531
> *whats up colorado and every body on lil tonight
> *


whadup rich...did your dad sell that 77 impala?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10434508
> *i know its hard to get a nice vert for a decent price but when i grow up and become a baller like you then price wont matter
> *


Shit I wish I was a baller like they say baller on a budget so how old are you young blood?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:wave: 
9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: gtimeseastlos, TRADITIONS 79 65, MOSTHATED CC, 47_CHEVY, Dime Piece Caprice, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, nathand


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

La Junta weather forcast it's 41 degrees and raining


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10434541
> *:biggrin:
> *


dident you go 2 bed cant stay away huh??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10434565
> *:wave:
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: gtimeseastlos, TRADITIONS 79 65, MOSTHATED CC, 47_CHEVY, Dime Piece Caprice, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, nathand
> *


What up Greg


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10434550
> *whadup rich...did your dad sell that 77 impala?
> *


no not yet heres a pic


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10434559
> *Shit I wish I was a baller like they say baller on a budget so how old are you young blood?
> *


haha i was fuckin around iam 29 what you dont remember me?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10434525
> *Damm the pages are flyiny by... :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: kind of hard to keep up but I'v been drinking I just hate to think about it before I go to sleep because then I'll be all fucked up and tring to read all this shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10434569
> *dident you go 2 bed cant stay away huh??
> *


Nah get's addicting after awhile.....you'll see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10434507
> *if he does the elco will be missed :tears: even tho I'm not into that kind of car but it is nice and gets a lot of complements
> *


I'm not dying to sell it though I actually stop bumping it to the top but some dude called me on it and couldn't find the page so I put it to page one for him, if it goes it goes it's a good reliable car and looks good so it's not hurting me to get rid of so whatever happens happens..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10434567
> *La Junta weather forcast it's 41 degrees and raining
> *


37 AND SNOWING IN PUEBLO


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10434585
> *no not yet heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...


i seen it though its process lookin good how much??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10434592
> *haha i was fuckin around iam 29 what you dont remember me?
> *


I'm just bad with names dogg and your older then me so when I grow up to be like you I'll be all good


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HE ASKING 2000 THE WAY IT SITS 1400 W/O CENTER GOLDS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10434610
> *37 AND SNOWING IN PUEBLO
> *


no shit that sux I'm sure it won't be around long enough to accumulate though


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 08:34 PM~10434599
> *Nah get's addicting after awhile.....you'll see
> *


i know my girl be buggin too like babe you done ,you gettin off the computer yet ,hold on one more min..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10434640
> *no shit that sux I'm sure it won't be around long enough to accumulate though
> *


ITS WEIRD YESTERDAY WAS AROUND 80


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:36 PM~10434625
> *I'm just bad with names dogg and your older then me so when I grow up to be like you I'll be all good
> *


you dont remember mine name do u member my car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10434641
> *i know my girl be buggin too like babe you done ,you gettin off the computer yet ,hold on one more min..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10434641
> *i know my girl be buggin too like babe you done ,you gettin off the computer yet ,hold on one more min..... :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW IT WAS FOR ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:36 PM~10434625
> *I'm just bad with names dogg and your older then me so when I grow up to be like you I'll be all good
> *


he's my age and said he's not a baller but he must be doing better then me because I'm poor :angry: 
and I wish you the best with the elco if thats what you want
wish me luck that my computer starts up after work with the talk about RD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10434665
> *you dont remember mine name do u member my car?
> *


where you from?? and what car I know I know which one it is if you refresh my memory


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10434615
> *i seen it though its process lookin good how much??
> *


did he do anything to the engine cause it was running a lil rough?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10434662
> *ITS WEIRD YESTERDAY WAS AROUND 80
> *


That's what the hell I was thinking....yesterday I was rolling the Impala in 70+ weather with the windows down,today below 20 snowing heater on full blast WTF :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:17 PM~10434363
> *WATCHING JUNO. FIX YOUR BIKE YET
> *



not yet i might tomorrow cuz this shitty ass weather


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10434677
> *he's my age and said he's not a baller but he must be doing better then me because I'm poor :angry:
> and I wish you the best with the elco if thats what you want
> wish me luck that my computer starts up after work with the talk about RD
> *


You'll be all good he's not that scary :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 08:40 PM~10434674
> *THATS HOW IT WAS FOR ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:41 PM~10434688
> *did he do anything to the engine cause it was running a lil rough?
> *


WILL BE FIXED BY FRIDAY NIGHT TUNEING IT UP THE CARB HAS BEEN CLEANED BUT STILL HAS A MISS SO PLUGS WIRES CAP AND ROTOR SHOULD RUN LIKE A TOP


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10434687
> *where you from?? and what car I know I know which one it is if you refresh my memory
> *


go to my profile card


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 09:41 PM~10434691
> *That's what the hell I was thinking....yesterday I was rolling the Impala in 70+ weather with the windows down,today below 20 snowing heater on full blast WTF :dunno:
> *


YEP THIS SHIT SUCKS. CANT WAIT FOR THE WEEKEND IT SHOULD BE WARMER


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

c springs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:44 PM~10434726
> *go to my profile card
> *


I remember you we were bullshitting at the springs cinco and I seen you at the gas station after the Denver LRM show :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10434699
> *not yet i might tomorrow cuz this shitty ass weather
> *


I KNOW TNH WAS SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKED AT WITH THE TRANSMISSION BUT IT WAS TO COLD


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10434748
> *I remember you we were bullshitting at the springs cinco and I seen you at the gas station after the Denver LRM show :biggrin:
> *


yep yep and the big x picanic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10434700
> *You'll be all good he's not that scary :cheesy:
> *


he got someone fired in a other state and has crashed people's computers but I do have a backup to bring my computer back up as long as its the home computer if he fucks with this one them I'm fucked because I haven't been able to back it up


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 16 2008, 08:43 PM~10434713
> *WILL BE FIXED BY FRIDAY NIGHT TUNEING IT UP THE CARB HAS BEEN CLEANED BUT STILL HAS A MISS SO PLUGS WIRES CAP AND ROTOR SHOULD RUN LIKE A TOP
> *


cool well i will let you know might have a buyer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:48 PM~10434767
> *he got someone fired in a other state and has crashed people's computers but I do have a backup to bring my computer back up as long as its the home computer if he fucks with this one them I'm fucked because I haven't been able to back it up
> *


I heard


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10434752
> *I KNOW TNH WAS SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKED AT WITH THE TRANSMISSION BUT IT WAS TO COLD
> *



i think im takin the fifty to the mechanic too,


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:48 PM~10434778
> *cool well i will let you know might have a buyer
> *


LMK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10434798
> *i think im takin the fifty to the mechanic too,
> *


IM GOING TO TRY TO GET HIM HERE BY THE WEEKEND FOR SUNDAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10434809
> *IM GOING TO TRY TO GET HIM HERE BY THE WEEKEND FOR SUNDAY
> *



oh cool :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10434798
> *i think im takin the fifty to the mechanic too,
> *


IM GOING TO START RIDING MINE TO WORK WHEN ITS WARM


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

THAN MY NEW SHOES WILL BE ON THE WAY WHEN THAT SELLS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10434792
> *I heard
> *


he's cool so I'm not worried just talking shit :biggrin: but I wish I could do all that shit I would have fools in here all scared


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, maddhopper, Dime Piece Caprice, AZGTIMIN64, RO4LIFE 719, TRADITIONS 79 65, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, impala63
 DAMN!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10434833
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and  DAMN!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

peace out lil might have to go plow in a few hours got to get a nap in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Tharen


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10434858
> *peace out lil might have to go plow in a few hours got to get a nap in
> *


good night homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10434830
> *he's cool so I'm not worried just talking shit  :biggrin: but I wish I could do all that shit I would have fools in here all scared
> *


He's always been cool to me


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10434904
> *He's always been cool to me
> *


  he's cool never gave me any trouble I was just fuckin around :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10434904
> *He's always been cool to me
> *


Except for when he said ....you dropped something

















































































































:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10434948
> *Except for when he said ....you dropped something
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10434948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had a hat like that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10434948
> *Except for when he said ....you dropped something
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but thats the Haters come back they were hating on homeboys car because the price who cares if they weren't interested in buying it what does it matter what he wanted I knew the price was high but who am I to tell him it is You know what I'm saying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 10:15 PM~10434999
> *Yeah but thats the Haters come back they were hating on homeboys car because the price who cares if they weren't interested in buying it what does it matter what he wanted I knew the price was high but who am I to tell him it is You know what I'm saying
> *


I know homie just giving you some shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10435008
> *I know homie just giving you some shit
> *


Yeah I know but I was just stating the truth doggie but it's cool I didn't get offended when he said that I can take a joke :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 16 2008, 06:31 PM~10432625
> *THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A 40'S CLASS ... SO THE BOMBS ARE F*** BOTH WAYS..
> *


What's up everyone!!! Bro all we can do is have categories according to what we've had in the past. I know P-Town and Denver have some Bombs and 40's. We try and add categories as best we can. A few people have asked if we got a 40's class or a Bomb class, but we've never had a 40's or bomb come to any of our shows. I found out you had a bomb when I started getting on lil. By then our sponsors wanted a final list of categories, so they could get trophies done. It's not that we don't want to have that class, we just didn't know we'd have any in attendance since The Ruthless Kustoms show has never had a Bomb or 40's ever come to our show. I can see why your pissed Homie and all we can do is learn and get better every year. But I hope you and the rest of the Rollerz Fam will come out and kick it with us and have a good time bRO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fes and Roy!!!!

Hope you guy's are still comin to the show!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10435122
> *What up Fes and Roy!!!!
> 
> Hope you guy's are still comin to the show!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Whutz Good Izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10435214
> *Whutz Good Izzy!!!
> *



Not much bro!!!! What you up too Homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 16 2008, 10:40 PM~10435220
> *Not much bro!!!! What you up too Homie??
> *


Same shit different day!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10435122
> *What up Fes and Roy!!!!
> 
> Hope you guy's are still comin to the show!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*GOOD TIMES* will be there homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:46 PM~10435278
> *GOOD TIMES will be there homie
> *



Wuz up pimpin!!! Glad to hear that bro. I know we don't talk on here all that much, I just don't have as much time as I used to, but I'm down for whatever cruises, picnics, whatever Homie!! Bigg Izzy's down. Hit me up when you guys plan a cruise bro. I'm out.

Laterz everyone!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

can it get any smaller


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 01:00 AM~10436206
> *can it get any smaller
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 01:00 AM~10436206
> *can it get any smaller
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD Morning Colorado!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10435105
> *What's up everyone!!! Bro all we can do is have categories according to what we've had in the past. I know P-Town and Denver have some Bombs and 40's. We try and add categories as best we can. A few people have asked if we got a 40's class or a Bomb class, but we've never had a 40's or bomb come to any of our shows. I found out you had a bomb when I started getting on lil. By then our sponsors wanted a final list of categories, so they could get trophies done. It's not that we don't want to have that class, we just didn't know we'd have any in attendance since The Ruthless Kustoms show has never had a Bomb or 40's ever come to our show. I can see why your pissed Homie and all we can do is learn and get better every year. But I hope you and the rest of the Rollerz Fam will come out and kick it with us and have a good time bRO!!!
> *


ITZ ALL GOOD IZZY...WE WERE JUST MESSN WIT YA...IM SURE EVERYONE WILL COME SUPPORT..I KNOW I WILL...


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: EVERYBODY HAVE A GGOD DAY CO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 17 2008, 06:43 AM~10436990
> *ITZ ALL GOOD IZZY...WE WERE JUST MESSN WIT YA...IM SURE EVERYONE WILL COME SUPPORT..I KNOW I WILL...
> *


I JUST WONT BRING THE CAR..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO HOMIEZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD morning Colorado....well it's official them fabulous Lakers going against the Nuggets.....gonna be GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you Larry for posting that :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

WHATS UP ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 17 2008, 09:25 AM~10437473
> *WHATS UP ROY!
> *


What up Marcos,no work today?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 08:26 AM~10437482
> *What up Marcos,no work today?
> *


NO NOT TODAY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 17 2008, 09:27 AM~10437490
> *NO NOT TODAY!
> *


me neither  
How is the Regal coming alon?
Why you selling it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

along*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 08:29 AM~10437502
> *me neither
> How is the Regal coming alon?
> Why you selling it?
> *


ITS STILL GETTING PAINTED :uh: DONT KNOW IF TO SELL IT OR NOT BUT DEFINETLY NOT PUTTING MONEY INTO IT. GONNA FINISH THE OTHER ONE ITS CLOSER TO BEING FINISHED.GOTTA CRUISE THIS SUMMER WHO KNOWS WHEN ILL GET MY BLUE REGAL BACK :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 17 2008, 09:48 AM~10437626
> *ITS STILL GETTING PAINTED :uh: DONT KNOW IF TO SELL IT OR NOT BUT DEFINETLY NOT PUTTING MONEY INTO IT. GONNA FINISH THE OTHER ONE ITS CLOSER TO BEING FINISHED.GOTTA CRUISE THIS SUMMER WHO KNOWS WHEN ILL GET MY BLUE REGAL BACK :angry:
> *


which other one PM homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good w/ u Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 17 2008, 10:00 AM~10437691
> *whats good w/ u Roy?
> *


Not much homie staying home on this snow day waiting for that nice ass weather this weekend to get my cruise on ...you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just checkin' my mail from posting the car up yesterday.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 17 2008, 10:04 AM~10437709
> *just checkin' my mail from posting the car up yesterday.
> *


What you gonna get next?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i don't know... i'd like to have a monte or a regal.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 17 2008, 10:06 AM~10437724
> *i don't know... i'd like to have a monte or a regal.
> *


Marcos might be selling his....fresh outta the paint shop :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what year? i talked to a couple of people yesterday that had possible trades.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's an 85 or 86 ...PM FIREMEX that's Marcos :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool thanks.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We all need to get together and thiz...............*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn77oatYaWU&feature=related


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 10:38 AM~10437916
> *We all need to get together and thiz...............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn77oatYaWU&feature=related
> *


That will be on the 4th :biggrin: 
We are gonna start our cruising tambien this month :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN HOMIES SORRY TO HEAR ITS STILL SNOWING IN COLORADO !!!! WHATS CRCKEN ROY AND SEAN....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's sick though


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 09:07 AM~10437729
> *Marcos might be selling his....fresh outta the paint shop :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10437930
> *DAMN HOMIES SORRY TO HEAR ITS STILL SNOWING IN COLORADO !!!! WHATS CRCKEN ROY AND SEAN....
> *


What up Chuck,that's ok it's gonna be in the 70's this weekend :biggrin: 
You get ahold of Sean from the Kansas Chapter ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Letz get ready....................*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFdg96rNp-M&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2008, 10:40 AM~10437930
> *DAMN HOMIES SORRY TO HEAR ITS STILL SNOWING IN COLORADO !!!! WHATS CRCKEN ROY AND SEAN....
> *


*Q~VO Chucks! What's good in the SGV?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10437947
> *What up Chuck,that's ok it's gonna be in the 70's this weekend :biggrin:
> You get ahold of Sean from the Kansas Chapter ?
> *


*YEA THEY OFFICIAL NOW..."GOODTIMES CC KANSAS" IS NOW OPEN FO BUISNESS!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 17 2008, 07:43 AM~10436990
> *ITZ ALL GOOD IZZY...WE WERE JUST MESSN WIT YA...IM SURE EVERYONE WILL COME SUPPORT..I KNOW I WILL...
> *


I appreciate that alot Homie!! Havin Rollerz, Goodtimes, hopefully Most Hated, and all the other local Car Clubs out there has been one of my goals for this show. So far I think it's gonna be a good turn out for all types of custom cars. Lo-Lo's, Mini's, even Rice Burners!!!! LOL   


So what's up for Cinco everyone???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 10:48 AM~10437979
> *I appreciate that alot Homie!! Havin Rollerz, Goodtimes, hopefully Most Hated, and all the other local Car Clubs out there has been one of my goals for this show. So far I think it's gonna be a good turn out for all types of custom cars. Lo-Lo's, Mini's, even Rice Burners!!!! LOL
> So what's up for Cinco everyone???
> *


We're gonna go cruise Pueblo,not sure if we're gonna enter the show yet but definately down to support Rollerz and the other clubs down that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 10:44 AM~10437950
> *Letz get ready....................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFdg96rNp-M&feature=related
> *


My rides 5 seconds of fame :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:01 AM~10438061
> *My rides 5 seconds of fame :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ok more like 1-2(2:49-2:51) seconds but it's a bad ass song though :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You getting the Trey out this weekend Sean?
Suppose to be nice as hell


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:14 AM~10438117
> *You getting the Trey out this weekend Sean?
> Suppose to be nice as hell
> *


*Yeah, it will be it's first exercise in Colorado! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:13 AM~10438112
> *ok more like 1-2(2:49-2:51) seconds but it's a bad ass song though :cheesy:
> *


*2 seconds, five minutes who cares? How many people can say there car was in a video, a sick one at that? :biggrin: 

Big ups ROy!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we might head down to P-town on Sunday just to cruise :0 
still up in the air


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:18 AM~10438140
> *we might head down to P-town on Sunday just to cruise :0
> still up in the air
> *


 :biggrin: *That would be firme. We'll throw together a quick barbecue if you guyz come down!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:17 AM~10438139
> *2 seconds, five minutes who cares? How many people can say there car was in a video, a sick one at that?  :biggrin:
> 
> Big ups ROy!
> *


Thanks dog big ups to the builders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10438146
> *:biggrin: That would be firme. We'll throw together a quick barbecue if you guyz come down!
> *


I'll put that out there,I know so far about 5 of us are down to roll :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:21 AM~10438163
> *I'll put that out there,I know so far about 5 of us are down to roll :0
> *


*That's more than what we go to hit the streetz right now :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too bad gas is so damn expensive especially pushing a wrapped frame and a chingo of batteries


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:22 AM~10438170
> *Too bad gas is so damn expensive especially pushing a wrapped frame and a chingo of batteries
> *


*Yeah I feel you on that. You gonna drive it down here? :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gotta test our rides sometime,what better time than now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:23 AM~10438179
> *Yeah I feel you on that. You gonna drive it down here? :0
> *


yeah :biggrin: 
It drives nice with the ass up a lil and the nose down :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:23 AM~10438181
> *gotta test our rides sometime,what better time than now.
> *


*I don't think mine will make it. Besides mine fish tails like a mother f'r. There are no shocks in the back, that would be scary driving down the highway like that.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

traffic should be minimal so we can just cruise on the freeway


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:26 AM~10438208
> *traffic should be minimal so we can just cruise on the freeway
> *


*Well hopefully you guyz can make that happen. Let's get MOST HATED down here too. :biggrin: *

*Pueblo won't know what hit 'em!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:25 AM~10438201
> *I don't think mine will make it. Besides mine fish tails like a mother f'r. There are no shocks in the back, that would be scary driving down the highway like that.
> *


I lost my shock too the first time I stood 3,they way bad ass chrome ones too :angry: 
I could probably hit 60 max withought starting to fishtail,It use to fishtail at like 40 then I tightened up all my steering linkages and now it drives a helluva lot nicer....you should check yours too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:27 AM~10438216
> *Well hopefully you guyz can make that happen. Let's get MOST HATED down here too.  :biggrin:
> 
> Pueblo won't know what hit 'em!
> *


And Ruthless :0 
City park?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 10:54 AM~10438010
> *We're gonna go cruise Pueblo,not sure if we're gonna enter the show yet but definately down to support Rollerz and the other clubs down that way
> *


Hell yeah!!! What time you guys heading down there?? Don't know about the other Ruthless Members but I'm down to go and support the Rollerz Fam and the rest of the car clubs down there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got some shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:28 AM~10438223
> *I lost my shock too the first time I stood 3,they way bad ass chrome ones too :angry:
> I could probably hit 60 max withought starting to fishtail,It use to fishtail at like 40 then I tightened up all my steering linkages and now it drives a helluva lot nicer....you should check yours too
> *


*You will have to show me if you come down, cause I know 0 about cars.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:29 AM~10438227
> *Hell yeah!!! What time you guys heading down there?? Don't know about the other Ruthless Members but I'm down to go and support the Rollerz Fam and the rest of the car clubs down there!!!
> *


don't know yet Izzy but see if any of your members wanna head down that way :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:29 AM~10438227
> *Hell yeah!!! What time you guys heading down there?? Don't know about the other Ruthless Members but I'm down to go and support the Rollerz Fam and the rest of the car clubs down there!!!
> *


*Come on down :biggrin: We can practice for Cinco :cheesy: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:31 AM~10438238
> *don't know yet Izzy but see if any of your members wanna head down that way :cheesy:
> *



For this Sunday??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:30 AM~10438233
> *I got some shoes :thumbsup:
> *


*This is how we ROll shoes or different ones? :roflmao:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:30 AM~10438237
> *You will have to show me if you come down, cause I know 0 about cars.
> *


Mine was missing cotter pins and if they woulda came out my wheels woulda done this \\ // :0 good thing I noticed em...woulda taken out rims fenderwells and fenders and probably a shitload more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:32 AM~10438248
> *For this Sunday??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:31 AM~10438243
> *Come on down :biggrin: We can practice for Cinco :cheesy:
> *



Wuz going on Pimp'n??? Can't wait to see that ride out in the streets Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:32 AM~10438249
> *This is how we ROll shoes or different ones? :roflmao:
> *


Horseshoes the "this is how we roll " shoes are staying home,I aint gonna risk nothing happening to those puppies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:34 AM~10438265
> *Wuz going on Pimp'n??? Can't wait to see that ride out in the streets Homie!!
> *


me neither :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might as well call Sunday the 1st quarterly LIL Picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I am getting excited! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 AM~10438309
> *I am getting excited! :biggrin:
> *


aint it suppose to be like 76 too :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:34 AM~10438264
> *:yes:
> *



Well you got my number right?? Hit me up and let me know wuz going down. We're having a car club meeting this Saturday, so it just depends when you guys head down there and if any of the Ruthless Members wanna go. I'll try and make it down. Gotta figure why the ole girl is smokin tho.
:angry: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:42 AM~10438332
> *Well you got my number right?? Hit me up and let me know wuz going down. We're having a car club meeting this Saturday, so it just depends when you guys head down there and if any of the Ruthless Members wanna go. I'll try and make it down. Gotta figure why the ole girl is smokin tho.
> :angry:  :angry:
> *


I'll hit you up probablt tonight or tomorrow so you can bring it out at the meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

probably*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times Rollerz Ruthless....Most Hated coming?.....let's ride :thumbsup:
And all other solo riders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:42 AM~10438332
> *Well you got my number right?? Hit me up and let me know wuz going down. We're having a car club meeting this Saturday, so it just depends when you guys head down there and if any of the Ruthless Members wanna go. I'll try and make it down. Gotta figure why the ole girl is smokin tho.
> :angry:  :angry:
> *


*Do I hear excuses in the making?????????????????????????????




JK :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We can celebrate 1000 pages of Colorado Unity :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 11:48 AM~10438379
> *Do I hear excuses in the making?????????????????????????????
> JK :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

Nah Homie, just don't wanna blow an engine is all. Don't look like much but I put alot of work into my 350 and she's always ran like a champ, just gotta figure it out on Saturday.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10438390
> *We can celebrate 1000 pages of Colorado Unity :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:56 AM~10438451
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Nah Homie, just don't wanna blow an engine is all. Don't look like much but I put alot of work into my 350 and she's always ran like a champ, just gotta figure it out on Saturday.
> *


I hear ya,engines aint cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess it's on then :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Izzy Imma pay for like 5 of us pre-reg,is it too late to mail a check?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Lando!!!

:wave: :wave: 

Well gotta get back to work everyone, I'll talk to everybody laterz!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we may have 2-3 more but they are seeing if they will be up and ready still,if they are guess we'll just do day of show on them


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 17 2008, 11:02 AM~10438525
> *What up Lando!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...


WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM, COLORADO RIDERZ
WHATS UP BIG IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10438516
> *Hey Izzy Imma pay for like 5 of us pre-reg,is it too late to mail a check?
> *


Nah Homie, you can do that or hit me up and we can meet up at Cruise nights, P-town, whatever you wanna do Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I talked to Drew,maybe I'll just hand him the check next time he comes down by my work


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE SHOW IZZY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you down for Pueblo Paulito?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:04 PM~10438558
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE SHOW IZZY?
> *


What up Lando it's 15 pre-reg 20 day of


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:05 AM~10438561
> *you down for Pueblo Paulito?
> *


When?
and yeah




Hey the FAM is going to the meeting, so Add 3 more seats


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 09:45 AM~10437957
> *Q~VO Chucks! What's good in the SGV?
> *


LOVEN EVERY MINUTE OF IT HOMIE.........CALIFORNIA LOVE!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10438618
> *When?
> and yeah
> Hey the FAM is going to the meeting,  so Add 3 more seats
> *


Sunday ,will add you guys


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:14 AM~10438640
> *Sunday ,will add you guys
> *


i have to check on the ride today, if it's ready im going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:14 PM~10438637
> *LOVEN EVERY MINUTE OF IT HOMIE.........CALIFORNIA LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Happy has one sick Deuce :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2008, 12:16 PM~10438651
> *i have to check on the ride today, if it's ready im going
> *


sounds *GOOD*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, *MOSTHATED CC, impala63*</span>, ROLLERZ96SS, CHUCKIEBOY63
<span style=\'color:red\'>*Most Hated *in the house,what you guys think about Sunday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, impala63, ROLLERZ96SS, CHUCKIEBOY63
*That you Chris ?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:47 AM~10438372
> *Good Times Rollerz Ruthless....Most Hated coming?.....let's ride :thumbsup:
> And all other solo riders
> *


I'll probably cruise down there the elco can bury the needle :biggrin: I'd like to go to the Albaquerque LRM show but I doubt it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10438714
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, MOSTHATED CC, impala63, ROLLERZ96SS, CHUCKIEBOY63
> That you Chris ?
> *


 :biggrin: whats up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:24 PM~10438719
> *I'll probably cruise down there the elco can bury the needle :biggrin:  I'd like to go to the Albaquerque LRM show but I doubt it.
> *


I heard it was delayed..... :dunno: 
We was talking about this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 17 2008, 12:25 PM~10438730
> *:biggrin: whats up CO
> *


What up Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:27 PM~10438740
> *I heard it was delayed..... :dunno:
> We was talking about this Sunday :biggrin:
> *


I have to work weekends bro I can't make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:28 PM~10438756
> *I have to work weekends bro I can't make it
> *


That sucks :tears: 


















Let Chris cruise the Elco :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:30 PM~10438766
> *That sucks :tears:
> Let Chris cruise the Elco :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:31 PM~10438774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up JR
can you make it out homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:30 PM~10438766
> *That sucks :tears:
> Let Chris cruise the Elco :thumbsup:
> *


He doesn't have liscense :biggrin: besides the buffing on it starts today and probably won't be finished anyhow. What time are you guys meeting up and whats your plans??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:32 PM~10438786
> *He doesn't have liscense :biggrin:  besides the buffing on it starts today and probably won't be finished anyhow. What time are you guys meeting up and whats your plans??
> *


we was talking about going out there anyways this weekend to see what our rides can do,I figure we're gonna be there like Noon-2ish and stay til like 630


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:32 PM~10438781
> *What up JR
> can you make it out homie?
> *


Ill let you know in a few days.Larry when will my tires be ready?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:32 PM~10438786
> *He doesn't have liscense :biggrin:  besides the buffing on it starts today and probably won't be finished anyhow. What time are you guys meeting up and whats your plans??
> *


Can't say I didn't try Chris :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:34 PM~10438801
> *we was talking about going out there anyways this weekend to see what our rides can do,I figure we're gonna be there like Noon-2ish and stay til like 630
> *


I have to be at work around 3:50 pm so that sux or you know I'd be down and for me to take off someone has to fill in for me at work


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:28 PM~10438751
> *What up Chris
> *


just working  what you up to Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:35 PM~10438813
> *Ill let you know in a few days.Larry when will my tires be ready?
> *


We was gonna do it this Sunday...that's a few days away :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:35 PM~10438820
> *I have to be at work around 3:50 pm so that sux or you know I'd be down and for me to take off someone has to fill in for me at work
> *


Just a spur of the moment deal,no biggie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:31 PM~10438774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I didn't think it was that funny if anything it was just this funny :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:36 PM~10438825
> *We was gonna do it this Sunday...that's a few days away :0
> *


I know.I wont know till the last minute.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 17 2008, 12:36 PM~10438821
> *just working   what you up to Roy
> *


Not working


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:35 PM~10438813
> *Ill let you know in a few days.Larry when will my tires be ready?
> *


if you have them I can have them done Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 17 2008, 12:37 PM~10438843
> *I didn't think it was that funny if anything it was just this funny :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that's funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:39 PM~10438868
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> that's funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he couldn't handle that elco anyway :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:39 PM~10438864
> *if you have them I can have them done Saturday
> *


I told you there in my garage already........ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10438899
> *I told you there in my garage already........ :biggrin:
> *


Buffed outs? :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:56 PM~10438996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pooh's Deuce....sick as well :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wasn't this a Rollerz ride?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/618844514.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Daytons anyone?
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/615110036.html


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 01:06 PM~10439484
> *Wasn't this a Rollerz ride?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/618844514.html
> *


YEAH BRO ..THAT IZ DARRENS RIDE..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 17 2008, 03:05 PM~10439911
> *YEAH BRO ..THAT IZ DARRENS RIDE..
> *


That's what I thought but didn't it have like some hardlined Luxor pumps in it?
Nice ride though


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 02:09 PM~10439944
> *That's what I thought but didn't it have like some hardlined Luxor pumps in it?
> Nice ride though
> *


YEAH IT DID..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10438899
> *I told you there in my garage already........ :biggrin:
> *


  it'll be done tomorrow :biggrin: fuck I might take off of work the thing that sux is my car only has the hood buffed and man it's coming out nice I wish it was all done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Y Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 05:30 PM~10440758
> *What up Fes Y Colorado
> *


Jus' chillin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 05:36 PM~10440805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2008, 05:38 PM~10440820
> *Where is this at?
> *


The projects where I grew up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10440847
> *The projects where I grew up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 03:09 PM~10439944
> *That's what I thought but didn't it have like some hardlined Luxor pumps in it?
> Nice ride though
> *


*4 all engraved ROLLERZ pumps, and full chrome undies. I t came out in LRM a few months after mine did.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Let's plan on getting together Sunday around 2:00pm. I don't get out of church until noon.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Just tryen to be a post whore like ROy :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

PROPER DOS Apr 2005 9,504 139 1.62% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 88,565 87 1.01% 
GANGSTER_36 Feb 2005 3,100 78 0.91% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 17,964 76 0.89% 
THUGG PASSION Apr 2003 10,174 73 0.85% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 4,594 71 0.83% 
abel Nov 2005 21,289 70 0.82% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 28,805 64 0.75% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 9,220 60 0.70% 
MR1450 May 2005 11,417 59 0.69%


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 17 2008, 06:13 PM~10441049
> *Nice pics Sean
> *


*They're are not my pics, they are San Berdoo pics, I stole them. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *ROLLERZ96SS*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just wanna say wassup to them Colorado RROOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRZZZZZZZZZ




anyone coming to Dallas next week?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 05:15 PM~10441064
> *THUGG PASSION, ROLLERZ96SS
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


HANGIN OUT , WATCHIN MY LADY PLAY.....PS2 (LOWRIDER) GAME HOPPING HER CAR...LOL


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 05:18 PM~10441085
> *just wanna say wassup to them Colorado RROOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRZZZZZZZZZ
> anyone coming to Dallas next week?
> *


...........WHATS UP BRO... HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 07:19 PM~10441088
> *...........WHATS UP BRO...  HOW YOU BEEN
> *


shit im good bRO and you....how things going up there....cant wait for the Denver show...hows my boy Felix doing?


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 05:20 PM~10441096
> *shit im good bRO and you....how things going up there....cant wait for the Denver show...hows my boy Felix doing?
> *


FE IS NOT DOING SO GOOD BUT HES HOLDIN UP...
HIT HIM UP AND HE WILL TELL YOU
CANT WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN DENVER EITHER... ALREADY REGISTERED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10441046
> *Just tryen to be a post whore like ROy :0
> *


I'm trying to catch up to you or at least just get 10k posts


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 07:22 PM~10441106
> *FE IS NOT DOING SO GOOD BUT HES HOLDIN UP...
> HIT HIM UP AND HE WILL TELL YOU
> CANT WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN DENVER EITHER... ALREADY REGISTERED
> *


nah i talked to him the other day, i think last week he told me wassup...he said he was going to TRY to make it out here to dallas, dont know if he will though, i hope so...i hope some of ya'll can come...we can kick it again... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 06:22 PM~10441106
> *FE IS NOT DOING SO GOOD BUT HES HOLDIN UP...
> HIT HIM UP AND HE WILL TELL YOU
> CANT WAIT FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN DENVER EITHER... ALREADY REGISTERED
> *


What happened to Fe?
Hope he's gonna be alright.


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHEN AND WHAT IS GOING ON UP THERE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 06:25 PM~10441137
> *WHEN AND WHAT IS GOING ON UP THERE?
> *


*Get your head out of your anus. Did you pay attention to anything I talked about at the meeting?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 06:18 PM~10441085
> *just wanna say wassup to them Colorado RROOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRZZZZZZZZZ
> anyone coming to Dallas next week?
> *


*What's GOOD Chad? You ever find ur daughters bike?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHEN AND WHAT IS GOING ON UP THERE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10441162
> *Get your head out of your anus. Did you pay attention to anything I talked about at the meeting?
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 05:29 PM~10441162
> *Get your head out of your anus. Did you pay attention to anything I talked about at the meeting?
> *


IM SORRY MY HEADS IN MY ANUS...
WHAT DID YOU SAY...
LOL J/K HEFE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Apr 17 2008, 06:32 PM~10441184
> *IM SORRY MY HEADS IN MY ANUS...
> WHAT DID YOU SAY...
> LOL J/K HEFE
> *


*Next time you need to sit next to me! :angry: *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 05:34 PM~10441198
> *Next time you need to sit next to me!  :angry:
> *


WILL YOU WHISPER EVERY THING INTO MY EAR.......LOL
THINK MARY WILL GET JEALOUS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, WRINKLES*
*You coming to Pueblo Sunday?*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2008, 07:30 PM~10441168
> *What's GOOD Chad? You ever find ur daughters bike?
> *


nah never found shit bRo, but got another one in the works, will be out next week...bigger and better, fuck them haters.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Apr 17 2008, 06:34 PM~10441198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean it kind of sounds like you'r tring to pick up a boyfriend in the Colorado topic :0 
we will have to go on a double date some time :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT first time I ever found this topic not on the 1st page so I had to bump it up :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

daaaam CO must be sleeping


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 17 2008, 10:31 PM~10443197
> *daaaam CO must be sleeping
> *


yes 2nd page again :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

and the fucked up part is I'm listening(spell check) to christian rock and drinking thinking about going down the street to smoke one with this chick that has some big ol titty's :biggrin: I just hope my lady don't wake up then I won't be able to go :angry:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443811
> *and the fucked up part is I'm listening(spell check) to christian rock and drinking thinking about going down the street to smoke one with this chick that has some big ol titty's :biggrin: I just hope my lady don't wake up then I won't be able to go :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 12:28 AM~10444159
> *the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good................


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2008, 06:21 AM~10444929
> *Looks good................
> *



x2!!!


Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 12:28 AM~10444159
> *the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the props so hows the roll call going for Pueblo Sunday???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT??????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ROY....HEARD UR DRIVN THE 62 DOWN 2 PUEBLO SUNDAY...DONT FORGET THE CARNE ASADA :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 11:28 PM~10444159
> *the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope everybody is getting ready for Sunday MOSTHATED will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HOW IS THE CO ON THIS FINE FRIDAY ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10449308
> *I hope everybody is getting ready for Sunday MOSTHATED will be in the house :biggrin:
> *


cool I think I going to try to get mitchelle to take me up there just to see the rides drink a beer (of course) and then roll back to LJ so well only be up there for like a hour


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10449937
> *cool I think I going to try to get mitchelle to take me up there just to see the rides drink a beer (of course) and then roll back to LJ so well only be up there for like a hour
> *


I'll be there all fucking day :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 18 2008, 04:54 PM~10448691
> *WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT??????
> *


*They were busy signing autographs all day! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Updated ROll call for Sunday?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2008, 09:41 PM~10450705
> *Updated ROll call for Sunday?
> *


you know where I stand :biggrin: should I bring the elco or this :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 10:02 PM~10450888
> *you know where I stand :biggrin: should I bring the elco or this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*That caddi golf cart is sick!! :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10450700
> *They were busy signing autographs all day!  :cheesy:
> *


That must be a hard life.............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!! Itz a nice day today, so far!!! Anybody in the Springs goin' to Grocery Warehouse?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 19 2008, 12:41 AM~10451811
> *That must be a hard life.............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*You know how it is JR, I know your hollywood where yor fROm :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so is it going down tomorrow Sean?? Nobodies been replying on here so I'm starting to wonder


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 19 2008, 09:57 AM~10452967
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You know how it is JR, I know your hollywood where yor fROm :cheesy:
> *


Not me.Someone lied to you.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10452977
> *so is it going down tomorrow Sean?? Nobodies been replying on here so I'm starting to wonder
> *




hell yea its goin down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 19 2008, 01:33 PM~10454056
> *hell yea its goin down
> *


Yeah I know I talk to Sean I'm just cleaning my ride so I can make a good impression on the big dogs :biggrin: shit my garage still has water on the floor from wetsanding :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10454420
> *Yeah I know I talk to Sean I'm just cleaning my ride so I can make a good impression on the big dogs :biggrin: shit my garage still has water on the floor from wetsanding :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10455000
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll see you there JR


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz a quiet saturday on LIL!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2008, 07:50 PM~10455952
> *Itz a quiet saturday on LIL!!!
> *


Everybody is getting ready to cruise tomorrow I hope more of the Springs boyz can stop through and show some love and support the movement


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

when and where are you guys going to roll? I would stop by for a sec, just won't be cruising don't have nothing to ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10456644
> *when and where are you guys going to roll?  I would stop by for a sec, just won't be cruising don't have nothing to ride.
> *


The Pueblo city park at 2 pm look forward to seeing you there


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

right on. Hopefully see a few of you guys there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be there as well as Jerry from my club.
Doesn't look like Ruthless will be there.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

if you's see a green van rolling by with the side door open taking pic's thats me  thats if the youngest is back from her sisters in time to roll up there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10456831
> *I'll be there as well as Jerry from my club.
> Doesn't look like Ruthless will be there.
> 
> *


that sux


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10456850
> *if you's see a green van rolling by with the side door open taking pic's thats me  thats if the youngest is back from her sisters in time to roll up there
> *


a green van rolling by with the door open oh shit
:machinegun: :machinegun: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You should see what I have in my garage!   *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10456831
> *I'll be there as well as Jerry from my club.
> Doesn't look like Ruthless will be there.
> *


*No disrespect Izzy, but that's no SURprise to me.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10456831
> *I'll be there as well as Jerry from my club.
> Doesn't look like Ruthless will be there.
> 
> *


*Julian :dunno: *

*Paul :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10456718
> *right on.  Hopefully see a few of you guys there.
> *


*Look forward to meeting you homie.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

_



Originally posted by THUGG PASSION@Apr 20 2008, 12:04 AM~10457372
*You should see what I have in my garage!    
*

Click to expand...

 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: must be somethin nice_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I changed my tires and cleaned her up and I'm ready to roll


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2008, 01:17 AM~10457661
> *I changed my tires and cleaned her up and I'm ready to roll
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass elco!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP YALL, I am coming back too CO when I get back from this bullshit, look foreward too haniging out with the family. Catch ya back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 12:07 AM~10457387
> *Julian :dunno:
> 
> Paul :dunno:
> *


Julian is busting out with something very soon and Paul's ride is at the mechanics
Our Vice Presidents Caddy is acting up a lil
Fuck it dog Me and Jerry are there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 07:58 AM~10458313
> *Julian is busting out with something very soon and Paul's ride is at the mechanics
> Our Vice Presidents Caddy is acting up a lil
> Fuck it dog Me and Jerry are there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 20 2008, 05:37 AM~10458065
> *WHAT UP YALL, I am coming back too CO when I get back from this bullshit, look foreward too haniging out with the family.  Catch ya back
> *


*Can't wait to chill with you again bROther. Take care of yourself and come back in one piece.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 20 2008, 04:51 AM~10457984
> *thats a bad ass elco!
> *


thanks dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!

DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE HAVE ANY 2-BAR KNOCK OFFS THEY WANT TO GET RID OF?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! You guyz have fun in Pueblo today, I wish my car was ready!!! My girlz grandparents are here from Puerto Rico so im stuck anywayz, but someone post pics after you guyz are done!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2008, 08:53 AM~10458504
> *Whutz Good CO!!! You guyz have fun in Pueblo today, I wish my car was ready!!! My girlz grandparents are here from Puerto Rico so im stuck anywayz, but someone post pics after you guyz are done!!!
> *


will do homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You ready for Pueblo Rich?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:54 AM~10458743
> *You ready for Pueblo Rich?
> *


*YOU DIPPEN TO PUEBLO RAY RAY ??? YOU NEED TO DIP THAT SIX FO FOR THE LAST TIME IN COLORADO BEFORE YOU HEAD TO THE WEST SIDE HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 20 2008, 10:00 AM~10458773
> *YOU DIPPEN TO PUEBLO RAY RAY ??? YOU NEED TO DIP THAT SIX FO FOR THE LAST TIME IN COLORADO BEFORE YOU HEAD TO THE WEST SIDE HOMIE!!!!
> *


Yeah riiiight Ray aint gonna cruize :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:01 AM~10458778
> *Yeah riiiight Ray aint gonna cruize :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*DID SOMEONE PASS THE WIRE TO HIM....*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

whats up chuck


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Whats good wit ya chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 20 2008, 10:02 AM~10458784
> *DID SOMEONE PASS THE WIRE TO HIM....
> *


of course 
Me and Jerry are the only 2 going so far....real riders


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PINCHE MANIAC HERE IS A TASTE OF WHAT YOU COMMING TOO HOMIE!!!!*  


















































*HOPE YOU READY GOODTIMER......* :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:06 AM~10458802
> *of course
> Me and Jerry are the only 2 going so far....real riders
> *


*DAMN HOMIE LIKE THAT!!!! MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOME PICS ROY ROY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be there, won't be ridin' but I'll bring this for shits and giggles anyways...








:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10458813
> *DAMN HOMIE LIKE THAT!!!! MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOME PICS ROY ROY!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll take pics


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand+Apr 20 2008, 09:06 AM~10458801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* WHAT IT DO DOGGIE...YOU READY TO BE A GOODTIMER FO LIFE...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10458814
> *I'll be there, won't be ridin' but I'll bring this for shits and giggles anyways...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice model


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:11 AM~10458812
> *What up Anthony
> *


just about 2 go work on my dash


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:15 AM~10458831
> *just about 2 go work on my dash
> *


I heard,GOOD luck on that homie


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 20 2008, 09:13 AM~10458823
> *[
> WHAT IT DO DOGGIE...YOU READY TO BE A GOODTIMER FO LIFE...
> *


you know it chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Come on Colorado Springs don't be scared to drive your fucking cars,get those bitches outta the garage and roll.
What kinda Rider doesn't "ride" his shit?
Let's do this damn thang!!!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 AM~10458836
> *I heard,GOOD luck on that homie
> *


ya its been hard work but its about ready 4 primer :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Come on Colorado Springs don't be scared to drive your fucking cars,get those bitches outta the garage and roll.
What kinda Rider doesn't "ride" his shit?
Let's do this damn thang!!!!!
GOTTA SUPPORT TO BE SUPPORTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:17 AM~10458846
> *Come on Colorado Springs don't be scared to drive your fucking cars,get those bitches outta the garage and roll.
> What kinda Rider doesn't "ride" his shit?
> Let's do this damn thang!!!!!
> *


*DAMN AND ITS SUNDAY TOO.....REP YO SHIT ROY ROY....ILL CATCH YOU GUYS LATER HOMIE....ENJOY THAT SUNSHINE GOODTIMER...*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:17 AM~10458846
> *Come on Colorado Springs don't be scared to drive your fucking cars,get those bitches outta the garage and roll.
> What kinda Rider doesn't "ride" his shit?
> Let's do this damn thang!!!!!
> *


you ridin 2day roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

78 degrees too


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

later chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:21 AM~10458870
> *you ridin 2day roy
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Me Y Jerry


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:23 AM~10458890
> *hell yeah :biggrin:
> *


nice i cant wait till my ride is ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:26 AM~10458914
> *Me Y Jerry
> 
> 
> ...


nice roy tell jerry them rims look good on his ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:29 AM~10458930
> *nice roy tell jerry them rims look good on his ride
> *


They do.He loves em


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what a great day it is today.going to wash low low and hit the streets 303 style! :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what a great day it is today.going to wash low low and hit the streets 303 style! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:32 AM~10458946
> *They do.He loves em
> *


thats good glad 2 hear that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 12:04 AM~10457372
> *You should see what I have in my garage!
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

talk 2 you later roy off 2 work on my dash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 10:19 AM~10458857
> *Come on Colorado Springs don't be scared to drive your fucking cars,get those bitches outta the garage and roll.
> What kinda Rider doesn't "ride" his shit?
> Let's do this damn thang!!!!!
> ...


X2000 mother fucking 8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kiko will be coming also







:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK Colorado Springs we're meeting up @ the 7 11 on Powers and Fountain Mesa in Fountain @ 1pm whoever is coming come,whoever aint have a nice day :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone there


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:53 AM~10459033
> *OK Colorado Springs we're meeting up @ the 7 11 on Powers and Fountain Mesa in Fountain @ 1pm whoever is coming come,whoever aint have a nice day :scrutinize:
> *


I'll be there in the Festiva :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 20 2008, 11:07 AM~10459087
> *I'll be there in the Festiva  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

nada just chillin here in lamar.. Hows life been treating ya?? I finally got the monte up and going its getting bags and a few finishing touches on it before i paint it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO wheres all the pueblo riders at?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DAMN HOMIE IM ENJOYING THE CRUISES OUT HERE FO SHO!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 20 2008, 06:51 PM~10461636
> *DAMN HOMIE IM ENJOYING THE CRUISES OUT HERE FO SHO!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WRINKLES WHAT UP GUY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:10 PM~10462893
> *WRINKLES WHAT UP GUY
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE TRYING TO CATCH UP ON THA LATEST AND GREATEST AND TO SEE ANY PICS FROM PUEBLO!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10462971
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE TRYING TO CATCH UP ON THA LATEST AND GREATEST AND TO SEE ANY PICS FROM PUEBLO!
> *


IT WAS A GOOD DAY SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE PICS AT ROY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup homies
6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: gtimeseastlos, WRINKLES, JOHNJOHN, PROPER DOS, TRADITIONS 79 65


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Greg


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:27 PM~10463059
> *What up Greg
> *


Sup homies. what it do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 20 2008, 09:18 PM~10462971
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE TRYING TO CATCH UP ON THA LATEST AND GREATEST AND TO SEE ANY PICS FROM PUEBLO!
> *


Pueblo was tha shit,want to say thanks again to them Rollerz Only's for thier hospitality and also Most Hated,Traditions,and Convicted for the Good Times we had


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10463074
> *Sup homies. what it do
> *


Just got home from a day at the park,shoot me a call tomorrow dog on those things :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here you go Wrinkles


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Sound like it was a GOOD sunday afternoon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skirts,visor,ghost flames,and a veterano driving it


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:31 PM~10463101
> *Just got home from a day at the park,shoot me a call tomorrow dog on those things :biggrin:
> *


pm me the colors on that multi one :biggrin: 
and what exactly he wanted :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

even has the spotlights jumping off


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it was a nice day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado did everybody have a good day :biggrin: cuz i know i did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10463249
> *whats up colorado did everybody have a good day :biggrin:  cuz i know i did
> *


I HADE A GREAT TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10463258
> *I HADE A GREAT TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




thats good bRO im happy everybody did


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

damn it was a fun day today


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10463269
> *thats good bRO im happy everybody did
> *


NEED TO DO IT AGIAN HAVENT DONE THAT IN YEARS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 12:05 AM~10457379
> *No disrespect Izzy, but that's no SURprise to me.
> *



None taken Homie!!!! You're right thow, Ruthless will be making some drastic changes here real soon!!!! Gettin tired of excuses!!!! :angry: :angry: 

Roy, Sean and all the other Colorado Riders, I'm sorry I couldn't make it, but had some problems with the Regal.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10463280
> *NEED TO DO IT AGIAN HAVENT DONE THAT IN YEARS
> *


fo sho


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10463263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic Homie!!! Wish I could've seen it today.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10463280
> *NEED TO DO IT AGIAN HAVENT DONE THAT IN YEARS
> *





im sure we will have plenty of sundays like today in the near future


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10463285
> *None taken Homie!!!! You're right thow, Ruthless will be making some drastic changes here real soon!!!! Gettin tired of excuses!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Roy, Sean and all the other Colorado Riders, I'm sorry I couldn't make it, but had some problems with the Regal.
> *


It's cool homie you just missed a really GOOD day...next time


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10463263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn roy looks good. how did it feel to drive it with no one pushing it in the back :biggrin: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2008, 09:56 PM~10463307
> *im sure we will have plenty of sundays like today in the near future
> *


SHIT THE WEEK END OF CINCO IS COMING IN TWO WEEKS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 20 2008, 09:56 PM~10463317
> *damn roy looks good. how did it feel to drive it with no one pushing it in the back :biggrin:  :0
> *


Was GOOD until this happened


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:57 PM~10463328
> *SHIT THE WEEK END OF CINCO IS COMING IN TWO WEEKS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



thats true is everybody gonna show or just come down to hang out and throw a cruise after


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2008, 10:00 PM~10463359
> *thats true is everybody gonna show or just come down to hang out and throw a cruise after
> *


I AM NOT SHOWING BUT I WILL BE CRUISING


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:59 PM~10463348
> *Was GOOD until this happened
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :angry: DOGG THAT SUCKS LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME HOSE!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:56 PM~10463314
> *It's cool homie you just missed a really GOOD day...next time
> *


I know Bro!!! Just sucks when it seems only a few have heart in this game!! Thing's will change tho!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

More pics tomorrow I'm out Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 10:01 PM~10463366
> *I AM NOT SHOWING BUT I WILL BE CRUISING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10463348
> *Was GOOD until this happened
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz fuckin' nuts!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:00 PM~10463361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A FIRME FOTO! :cheesy: LOWRIDER UNITY :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2008, 10:02 PM~10463393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


AFTER TODAY THE MONTE WILL BE WITH ME FO SHO


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:59 PM~10463348
> *Was GOOD until this happened
> 
> 
> ...


how did that happen?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 20 2008, 10:04 PM~10463421
> *AFTER TODAY THE MONTE WILL BE WITH ME FO SHO
> *






cool how was the ride home ROy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy i have some #8 hose brand new but its six feet long.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup Ivan


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats Happening Greg looks like you had a GOOD weekend from the pics i saw i wish i was there maybe next year.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 20 2008, 09:14 PM~10463541
> *Whats Happening Greg looks like you had a GOOD weekend from the pics i saw i wish i was there maybe next year.
> *


yeah homie.. did some more car shopping also.. what do u think
http://i30.tinypic.com/rauscj.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado? On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY So Co, I wanna thank TRADITIONS, MOST HATED, GOOD TIMES, and Convicted for coming to our barbecue. 

It was nothing but GOOD TIMES and I can not wait for Cinco so we can do it again!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm long ride home.Time for bed laters.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10463575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


White man cant Jump but they can three wheel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 20 2008, 10:22 PM~10463644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW NOW THATS A RED NECK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, AZGTIMIN64, TRADITIONS 79 65, WRINKLES, boriqua9279, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie, impala63


*Everyone is checking out what they missed out on :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 20 2008, 10:15 PM~10463550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*A PAIR OF IMPALAS CRUISING ON 3 WHEEL, IT JUST DON'T GET BETTER THAN THIS!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10463348
> *Was GOOD until this happened
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm glad you made it home safe homie!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

MORE PICTURES TO COME TOMORROW. IM OUT EVERYBODY HAVE A GOOD NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 10:34 PM~10463798
> *I'm glad you made it home safe homie!
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics Ralph!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 10:36 PM~10463813
> *Nice pics Ralph!
> *


THANKS BROTHER. MANNY. MIGHT BE OUT OF A J. O. B. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP K DAWG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 20 2008, 10:20 PM~10463623
> *White man cant Jump but they can three wheel :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*300MAG*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is that sic pic resized! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 20 2008, 10:39 PM~10463834
> *WHAT UP K DAWG
> *


waddup ralph
just trying to fix somebody elses computer
how about you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Night everyone!!!! I'll hit everyone up tomorrow!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*300 MAG is my hero. 











Thanks big dawg for being one of the cooks!

I can't forget about my sister Carol for cooking it up as well, thank you too!*

*And my ****** Chuck...........Thanks for helping make it all happen!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*K~DAWG u my right hand homie, you know what's up!  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 09:27 PM~10463059
> *What up Greg
> *


damn you got home fast I must be a lush I stopped and had a beer at the bar with my uncle being I had a DD so I didn't have to worry about the ride home :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 11:00 PM~10463999
> *K~DAWG u my right hand homie, you know what's up!
> *


you know i always got you bRO
:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so cool because I didn't think we were going to kick it just roll by and take some pic's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a GOOD day Colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

THANKS TO THE BIG RO FOR THE BBQ.SEAN THANKS FOR THE GARAGE.CANT FORGET RALPH FOR GIVING ME A RIDE TO THE HOUSE.MOST HATED.................


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado??


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 20 2008, 08:57 PM~10463320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it was a good day who's glasshouse roy???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry i didn't get back to you on Friday Tharen, a guy brought a trade to me with title in had that coul't pass up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*I want to say thanks to the RO for throwing one hell of a shindig that was one of the funnest days I've had and Pueblo kicks hard I'm ready to go back* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2008, 10:18 PM~10463592
> *What's GOOD Colorado? On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY So Co, I wanna thank TRADITIONS, MOST HATED, GOOD TIMES, and Convicted for coming to our barbecue.
> 
> It was nothing but GOOD TIMES and I can not wait for Cinco so we can do it again!
> *


Count me in :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! It looked like fun yesterday, Alot of riders!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOOKEN GOOD COLORADO, IT LOOKS FIRME TO SEE ALL OF YOU GUYS CHILLEN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON ENJOYING THE WEATHER, THE RIDES, AND EACH OTHERS COMPANY OUT THERE. KEEP PUSHING AND REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST OUT THERE. BIG UPS TO ALL OF YOU !!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC* 

*Working hard I see. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 21 2008, 06:29 AM~10465038
> *THANKS TO THE BIG RO FOR THE BBQ.SEAN THANKS FOR THE GARAGE.CANT FORGET RALPH FOR GIVING ME A RIDE TO THE HOUSE.MOST HATED.................
> *


*No pROblem bRO, you always have a garage to keep ur trey in any time you are in Pueblo.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:19 AM~10465378
> *I want to say thanks to the RO for throwing one hell of a shindig that was one of the funnest days I've had and Pueblo kicks hard I'm ready to go back :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks for coming Big Dawg! We'll be doing it again in a couple of weeks! :biggrin: *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

big props to the RO family out in pueblo for the kickback yesterday...i know i had a GOODTIME  ....colorado definitely has some primetime rides bustin out in 08...wut up sean :cheesy: it was a pleasure meeting more of the homies from rollerz, most hated, convicted, traditions, and of course kickin with my fellow GOODTIMERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2008, 11:06 AM~10466144
> *big props to the RO family out in pueblo for the kickback yesterday...i know i had a GOODTIME  ....colorado definitely has some primetime rides bustin out in 08...wut up sean :cheesy: it was a pleasure meeting more of the homies from rollerz, most hated, convicted, traditions, and of course kickin with my fellow GOODTIMERS
> *


*Thanks bRO, we need to do that more often fROm CS to LJ :cheesy: . It was Firme chillen with you again Kiko, It's always GOOD TIMES!  *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

fo sho homie  we need to keep that shit crackin, ya sabes when we all get together aint no stoppin the movement  we too big for it!!!LETS BRING IT TOGETHER COLORADO....theres way too many clean ass rides to have them sitting in the garage...sean ur THUGG PASSION lookin mean and clean perrito


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2008, 11:21 AM~10466242
> *fo sho homie  we need to keep that shit crackin, ya sabes when we all get together aint no stoppin the movement   we too big for it!!!LETS BRING IT TOGETHER COLORADO....theres way too many clean ass rides to have them sitting in the garage...sean ur THUGG PASSION lookin mean and clean perrito
> *


*Gracias Carnal!*


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey thugg, most... nice to meet you guys and see the rides up and real personal. Sorry I couldn't stay, I had my little girl and she was already complaining about going home. Looks like you guys had a blast, hopefully I'll see you guys around again.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut It Is Colorado???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 11:02 AM~10466125
> *No pROblem bRO, you always have a garage to keep ur trey in any time you are in Pueblo.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 11:03 AM~10466133
> *Thanks for coming Big Dawg! We'll be doing it again in a couple of weeks! :biggrin:
> *


I should be there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sean you guys hitting that show?
It says trophy presentation aint til 6,so that probably means you guys will be done around 8 huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 21 2008, 06:19 PM~10469136
> *Sean you guys hitting that show?
> It says trophy presentation aint til 6,so that probably means you guys will be done around 8 huh?
> *


*I don't know yet, I'll talk to the members and see what's up. It don't matter to me either way. It's funner chillen at the park, barbecuing, and cruising. :cheesy: *


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

Ey Sean are we all goin to the pueblo cinco?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Apr 21 2008, 07:07 PM~10469500
> *Ey Sean are we all goin to the pueblo cinco?
> *


*Yeah we'll be there, but don't know if we are going to show yet.*


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

Ight Coo well me and ty wanna Show so we mite need an entry form and where it at and all that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:06 PM~10469488
> *I don't know yet, I'll talk to the members and see what's up. It don't matter to me either way. It's funner chillen at the park, barbecuing, and cruising. :cheesy:
> *


X1000000000 on that homie,one of the best few hours I've had in Colorado..Reminded me of Los :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Time went by too damn fast,we shoulda hit it earlier


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody else get an entry form from Lowrider today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Apr 21 2008, 07:10 PM~10469526
> *Ight Coo well me and ty wanna Show so we mite need an entry form and where it at and all that.
> *











*There ya go Roller*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here's the supershow for whoever wants it without having to get the magazine


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Apr 21 2008, 07:10 PM~10469526
> *Ight Coo well me and ty wanna Show so we mite need an entry form and where it at and all that.
> *


*Check it out ROy just posted it. We just got these at the park on Sunday, so you got it one day later than us.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Is any one else going to show for cinco? If not any one still gonna come down?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 21 2008, 07:18 PM~10469584
> *Time went by too damn fast,we shoulda hit it earlier
> *


*Way too fast  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*F.Y.I. Southern Colorado Ryderz*



> I JUST SPOKE TO TROY ABOUT THE DENVER LRM SHOW AND WHEN I CALLED THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT, THEY SAID IT WAS SOLD OUT ALREADY DUE TO A HUGE GIRLS SOFTBALL TOURNEY. ALBQ ROLLERZ ALREADY BOOKED ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN NEXT DOOR TO THE HOLIDAY INN AND THE VILLAGE INN. TROY AND THE CALIFORNIA ROLLERZ ARE GONNA STAY THERE ALSO. THEY HAVE A BAR DOWNSTAIRS, BILLARDS ROOM AND ROOM SERVICE. THEIR WAS ONLY 56 ROOMS LEFT SO BOOK THEM NOW. THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS $ 100.00 A NIGHT JUST TELL THEM ITS FOR R.O. AND THE RATE OF 100. HERE IS THE NUMBER 303-296-4000


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HERE IS THE NEW HOTEL INFO FOR DENVER... 

" QUALITY INN DENVER " 303 296 4000..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> > I JUST SPOKE TO TROY ABOUT THE DENVER LRM SHOW AND WHEN I CALLED THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT, THEY SAID IT WAS SOLD OUT ALREADY DUE TO A HUGE GIRLS SOFTBALL TOURNEY. ALBQ ROLLERZ ALREADY BOOKED ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN NEXT DOOR TO THE HOLIDAY INN AND THE VILLAGE INN. TROY AND THE CALIFORNIA ROLLERZ ARE GONNA STAY THERE ALSO. THEY HAVE A BAR DOWNSTAIRS, BILLARDS ROOM AND ROOM SERVICE. THEIR WAS ONLY 56 ROOMS LEFT SO BOOK THEM NOW. THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS $ 100.00 A NIGHT JUST TELL THEM ITS FOR R.O. AND THE RATE OF 100. HERE IS THE NUMBER 303-296-4000
> >
> > *F.Y.I. 719ERZ
> >
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS, *RO POR VIDA*, TRADITIONS 79 65, 47_CHEVY


*Did you get my PM?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO SEAN TRADITIONS WILL BE IN PUEBLO NOT SHOWING AND THE SPRINGS CHAPTER SHOULD CRUISE AFTER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does that hotel have security or are we gonna throw shifts?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10469955
> *Does that hotel have security or are we gonna throw shifts?
> *


*We can do that, but no one has ever messed with our rides in all the years I've been showing in Denver, and we stay at the same hotel. The only difference is this one is going to be across the street, but on the same side of the road.  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:07 PM~10469998
> *We can do that, but no one has ever messed with our rides in all the years I've been showing in Denver, and we stay at the same hotel. The only difference is this one is going to be across the street, but on the same side of the road.
> *


looking foward to meeting you guys in denver I am bringing my car down :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10470027
> *looking foward to meeting you guys in denver I am bringing my car down :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah Phillipa :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10469951
> *WHATS UP COLORADO SEAN TRADITIONS WILL BE IN PUEBLO NOT SHOWING AND THE SPRINGS CHAPTER SHOULD CRUISE AFTER
> *


*That's what's up Big Rich! *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 21 2008, 07:13 PM~10470049
> *hell yeah Phillipa :cheesy:
> *


I THINK IT SHOULD BE FUN, I DONT KNOW WHERE I'M STAYING BUT I AINT LEAVIN MY CAR AT COFAX AT MY MOMS PLACE 
:no:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:10 PM~10470027
> *looking foward to meeting you guys in denver I am bringing my car down :cheesy:
> *


*I look forward to meeting you too homie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10470071
> *I THINK IT SHOULD BE FUN, I DONT KNOW WHERE I'M STAYING BUT I AINT LEAVIN MY CAR AT COFAX AT MY MOMS PLACE
> :no:
> *


*Hotel info on page 1035, come join us  *


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

is any body entering cinco de mayo parade?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moparlow_@Apr 21 2008, 08:17 PM~10470087
> *is any body entering cinco de mayo parade?
> *


*It's only through the EAST SIDE ain't it?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I KIND OF WANT TO MOVE BACK OUT THERE, I SEE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING AND I WANT TO MOVE BACK AND BE A PART OF IT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 21 2008, 07:56 PM~10469885
> *WE WERE THINKN THE SAME... :biggrin:
> *


*You were thinking of this too?*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10470085
> *Hotel info on page 1035, come join us
> *


YEP I MIGHT DO THAT IF NOT DOWN IN CASTLEROCK SOMEWHERE, BUT SHIT I'D RATHER STAY WHERE I KNOW PEOPLE, SHIT ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AT THE STRATOSPHERE I STAYED THERE AND MEET SOME OF YOU CATS AND YOU KNOW HOW 2 PARTY DEEP


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

i think so


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:18 PM~10470097
> *I KIND OF WANT TO MOVE BACK OUT THERE, I SEE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING AND I WANT TO MOVE BACK AND BE A PART OF IT
> *


*It's just the beginning homie. We need to get everyone involved, not just the same 4 clubs as usual. (TRADITIONS, GOOD TIMES, MOST HATED and ROLLERZ ONLY)*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 21 2008, 07:13 PM~10470049
> *hell yeah Phillipa :cheesy:
> *


THAT RIDE OF YOURS IS LOOKING GOOD AND SO ARE ALL THE OTHERS FROM YESTERDAY, ANY MORE PICTURES OF THAT WHITE LINCOLN, I HAD ONE LIKE THAT AND THAT RIDE LOOKED CLEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:21 PM~10470130
> *YEP I MIGHT DO THAT IF NOT DOWN IN CASTLEROCK SOMEWHERE, BUT SHIT I'D RATHER STAY WHERE I KNOW PEOPLE, SHIT ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AT THE STRATOSPHERE I STAYED THERE AND MEET SOME OF YOU CATS AND YOU KNOW HOW 2 PARTY DEEP
> *


*Your more than welcome to come kick it with all of us 719ERZ.

Real deep at the Stratosphere huh? We usually book out more than 200 rooms there for the Vegas show, and the Stratosphere locks down one of the clubs for us and VIP Ryders only. Them GOOD TIMERS came and party'd with us this last year. It was bumper to bumper in there. :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10470146
> *It's just the beginning homie. We need to get everyone involved, not just the same 4 clubs as usual. (TRADITIONS, GOOD TIMES, MOST HATED and ROLLERZ ONLY)
> *


IT LOOKS TO BE GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, THE GREATEST THING ABOUT LOWRIDING, BEING IN LOWRIDING IS IT TAKES A FEW PEOPLE TO SET THE STANDARD AND GET EVERYONE INVOLVED. HAS THERE OWN IDEAS AND VISIONS ON HOW THERE RIDE SHOULD BE AND EVERYONE HAS DIFFRENT BUDGETS BUT WE ALL SHARE THE SAME PASSION. I FELL THAT IF YOUR CAR IS NOT READY THATS COOL BUT COME OUT AND SHOW LOVE WITH NO CAR, CAUSE IF YOU WANT TO DO SOMETHING PEOPLE ARE NOT GONNA WANT TO COME :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:27 PM~10470217
> *Your more than welcome to come kick it with all of us 719ERZ.
> 
> Real deep at the Stratosphere huh? We usually book out more than 200 rooms there for the Vegas show, and the Stratosphere locks down one of the clubs for us and VIP Ryders only. Them GOOD TIMERS came and party'd with us this last year. It was bumper to bumper in there. :cheesy:
> *


I HAVENT STAYED THERE SINCE THEN, I BEEN STAYING AT ONE OF THE PALACE STATIONS SINCE THEN, YOU GUYS MADE IT TO CROWDED TOOK TO LONG FOR THE VALLET TO GET MY CAR :cheesy:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10470302
> *I HAVENT STAYED THERE SINCE THEN, I BEEN STAYING AT ONE OF THE PALACE STATIONS SINCE THEN, YOU GUYS MADE IT TO CROWDED TOOK TO LONG FOR THE VALLET TO GET MY CAR :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10470257
> *IT LOOKS TO BE GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, THE GREATEST THING ABOUT LOWRIDING, BEING IN LOWRIDING IS IT TAKES A FEW PEOPLE TO SET THE STANDARD AND GET EVERYONE INVOLVED. HAS THERE OWN IDEAS AND VISIONS ON HOW THERE RIDE SHOULD BE AND EVERYONE HAS DIFFRENT BUDGETS BUT WE ALL SHARE THE SAME PASSION. I FELL THAT IF YOUR CAR IS NOT READY THATS COOL BUT COME OUT AND SHOW LOVE WITH NO CAR, CAUSE IF YOU WANT TO DO SOMETHING PEOPLE ARE NOT GONNA WANT TO COME :cheesy:
> *


*COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF.*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HOW BOUT WE START IT OUT SATURDAY NIGHT AND CRUISE AND THEN DO THE BBQ ALL DAY SUNDAY! WE CAN JUST TAKE THIS BITCH OVER ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 21 2008, 06:29 AM~10465038
> *THANKS TO THE BIG RO FOR THE BBQ.SEAN THANKS FOR THE GARAGE.CANT FORGET RALPH FOR GIVING ME A RIDE TO THE HOUSE.MOST HATED.................
> *


ANYTIME BRO. NEXT TIME WE WILL STOP FOR SOME BEERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Here you go Cip


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 09:19 PM~10470841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2008, 07:48 PM~10469816
> *Is any one else going to show for cinco? If not any one still gonna come down?
> *


I'm not gonna show homie but I'll be down whats it cost to get into the show just to spectate?? and hell yeah Roy time went by too fast but fuck I had a blast and were gonna do it again but bigger hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10471041
> *I'm not gonna show homie but I'll be down whats it cost to get into the show just to spectate?? and hell yeah Roy time went by too fast but fuck I had a blast and were gonna do it again but bigger hopefully :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10471082
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


Not much doggie I wish you were there you should of seen the mofo's cruising that park it was bumper to bumper for hours :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DAMN YESTERDAY WAS A GOOD DAY !!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP J??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

If anybody needs rims over there hit me up.. I have 3 going that way and 1 just arived.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

me thinking I'm cool :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 21 2008, 09:16 PM~10470796
> *ANYTIME BRO. NEXT TIME WE WILL STOP FOR SOME BEERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

my step-daughter thinking she's cool :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

lil fucker tring to be like his grandpa :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry but this is the same pic Roy posted almost


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

back to OFF TOPIC hope no one gets hurt if I post some of the pic's there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics everyone


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 22 2008, 07:30 AM~10473661
> *Nice pics everyone
> *


x2

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

EVERY BODY IN CO HAVE A GOOD DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIPIE!!!!!! * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Apr 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10474040
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIPIE!!!!!!   :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BABE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRFDAY CIP DAWG! 





















May you grow another inch............... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10472102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*UNITY :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10471290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy B-Day Cip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10474830
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY CIP DAWG!
> May you grow another inch............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Only if me and you pick him up :biggrin: Happy birtday Cipie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY CIP  :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PARTY AT SEANS TONIGHT! HE'S SUPPLYING ALL THE BOOZE AND FOOD!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIP??? MAY YOU GROW TWO MORE INCHES


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 22 2008, 03:04 PM~10477846
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIP??? MAY YOU GROW TWO MORE INCHES
> *


X 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: TNH ANSWER UR PHONE..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 21 2008, 09:50 PM~10471267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TAKING ORDERS ON THESE R.O. PINATAS! IF YOU WANT ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 22 2008, 02:45 PM~10477286
> *THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PARTY AT SEANS TONIGHT! HE'S SUPPLYING ALL THE BOOZE AND FOOD!!!
> *


 :0 

*You can tell your getting old ******, you said "BOOZE" :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 22 2008, 06:50 PM~10479263
> *TAKING ORDERS ON THESE R.O. PINATAS! IF YOU WANT ONE LET ME KNOW ASAP!
> *


*PM me a price. The Prezidential hook up  *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co happy b-day cipie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THANKS RICH!! I GUESS YOU CAN GIVE ME THE PUMPS YOU JUST GOT, OR THE MONTE! IM NOT PICKY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Check it out.............Christian rap, but a cool song and a tight video :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDCZQx8m39w


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is the stupidest song ever, but the video is PIMP! :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aiXOhVwHAjI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cip Dog


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY CIP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up ROLLERZ53


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 22 2008, 09:04 PM~10480545
> *what up ROLLERZ53
> *


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 22 2008, 09:04 PM~10480545
> *what up ROLLERZ53
> *


wud up buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollerz53_@Apr 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10480566
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP MATT?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy B-Day Cip Dawg!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THANK YOU IZZY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP BITCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10480961
> *WHAT UP BITCHES! :biggrin:
> *


Happy B-Day Cip :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut it Colorado.. I recently took over a motel here in lamar so if any of you are ever passing through and a place to crash hit me up and ill hook it up with a deal from hell.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *300MAG, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good J, Rich, and Kev?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Them Famous 719 ROLLERZ in Phoenix!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 10:53 PM~10481730
> *THUGG PASSION, 300MAG, TRADITIONS 79 65, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good J, Rich, and Kev?
> *


waddup


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10481716
> *We handing out ROLLERZ names or what? :twak:
> *


he finally decided to join the LIL movement
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:12 PM~10481966
> *waddup
> *


*Chillen bRO. Just took some Advil PM's trying to fall asleep. I have to leave for DIA at 5:30am :angry: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 11:14 PM~10481982
> *Chillen bRO. Just took some Advil PM's trying to fall asleep. I have to leave for DIA at 5:30am :angry:
> *


damn well you know i got the fort handled around here for ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:13 PM~10481981
> *he finally decided to join the LIL movement
> :biggrin:
> *


*PM sent*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10481994
> *damn well you know i got the fort handled around here for ya
> *


*Yeah I know you do homie, I appreciate it more than you know bRO!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

well have a safe trip i am about to crash, got a long three days coming up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:25 PM~10482099
> *well have a safe trip i am about to crash, got a long three days coming up
> *


*Cool bRO, I'll talk to you manana!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 11:27 PM~10482124
> *Cool bRO, I'll talk to you manana!
> *


cool hope those advils kick in soon
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

My pendant is still for sale ROLLERZ. There is a payment plan option as well for the right person.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:28 PM~10482138
> *cool hope those advils kick in soon
> :biggrin:
> *


*I hope those 3 long days don't turn into 4 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 11:29 PM~10482148
> *I hope those 3 long days don't turn into 4 :0  :biggrin:
> *


that makes two of us


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollerz53_@Apr 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10480566
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Welcome to LIL Clint!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 22 2008, 11:34 PM~10482187
> *PM sent
> *


*BACK*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats good sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10482255
> *whats good sean
> *


*Not much bRO, what's good with you Rich?*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10482300
> *Not much bRO, what's good with you Rich?
> *


so old same getting ready to go to bed


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10482316
> *so old same getting ready to go to bed
> *


*When is that bad a$# Monte coming out?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK_iJlnGsYo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*DOUBLE POST  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 12:06 AM~10482415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie but the car looks alot better in person thats a bad fuckn car you got there :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 23 2008, 12:17 AM~10482454
> *sorry homie but the car looks alot better in person thats a bad fuckn car you got there :biggrin:
> *


do you have any pic's of the 300? my lady's all in love with it and wants to show her friend the car


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 23 2008, 12:24 AM~10482490
> *do you have any pic's of the 300? my lady's all in love with it and wants to show her friend the car
> *


*Tell her friend to show me her titties and I'll show her the 300.

Oh snap, I thought we were in OT. :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 12:42 AM~10482577
> *Tell her friend to show me her titties and I'll show her the 300.
> 
> Oh snap, I thought we were in OT. :cheesy:
> *


she left already but you wouldn't want to see them shes fat and ugly but next time she comes over I can get pic if you would like to see :barf:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* OH YEAH... IT'S ON IN TUCSON, ARIZONA!!!

















HIT ME UP FOR YOUR REGISTRATION FORMS @ [email protected]*​


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING Colorado!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 05:09 AM~10482988
> *GOOD MORNING Colorado!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CO? HAPPY BELATED B-DAY CIPIE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*Whats up Colorado what the hell has everyone been up to*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup colorado, anyone gonna make it to the Dallas show???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10471718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Anthony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 12:00 AM~10482380
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK_iJlnGsYo
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckers sick Sean,you know Pueblo aint seen no shit like that....(on the streets)  
Big ups on the come up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 23 2008, 05:32 PM~10487318
> *this is a bad ass pic
> *


Nothing but Lotion :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what going on roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up paulito ready for Saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10488291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Sexy Deuce! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10487524
> *That fuckers sick Sean,you know Pueblo aint seen no shit like that....(on the streets)
> Big ups on the come up homie
> *


*Thanks bRO, it's almost there, she just needs some TLC.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn chromes blinding me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10488501
> *Damn chromes blinding me
> 
> 
> ...


*That's the special effects of your fancy camera. Thanks for making me look good.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:09 PM~10488515
> *That's the special effects of your fancy camera. Thanks for making me look good.
> *


yeah right dog,show em you can cruise that showpiece


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10484038
> *wassup colorado, anyone gonna make it to the Dallas show???
> *


*I've been tossing it around in my head, but I don't think so, and if I do it will be at the very last minute. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hey ROy is your passenger tire all cashed? Mine is, it went from skinny whites to double whites, to one big white wall. :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up Colorado :wave: 
the pics look good Roy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics ROy!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:17 PM~10488597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF, who is that?*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN TROW* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10488609
> *WTF, who is that?
> *


fuck if I know 80% of the pics taken by Roy jr :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10488716
> *fuck if I know 80% of the pics taken by Roy jr :biggrin:
> *


*He took that Pic for OT~Random Picture Post :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Apr 23 2008, 08:25 PM~10488691
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN TROW :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


*I wish I could get one of those stamps  

Ha ha what's GOOD Allen?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10488746
> *I wish I could get one of those stamps
> 
> Ha ha what's GOOD Allen?
> *




CHILLIN BROTHER CANT WAIT TILL DENVER HOW U AND ALL THE BROTHERS BEEN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10488762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a sick Pic with the lil ones!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Apr 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10488775
> *CHILLIN BROTHER CANT WAIT TILL DENVER HOW U AND ALL THE BROTHERS BEEN
> *


*Been GOOD homie, everyone else is GOOD too. You going to Dallas this weekend?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10488776
> *That's a sick Pic with the lil ones!
> *


I dunno whos lil ones they are though.....My Lil one was taken the pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most Hated Lil Ones I think


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 07:33 PM~10488788
> *Been GOOD homie, everyone else is GOOD too. You going to Dallas this weekend?
> *




NO MY NEXT SHOW IS AMARILLO IF UR GOING HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10488796
> *I dunno whos lil ones they are though.....My Lil one was taken the pics :biggrin:
> *


*I think they are Cipies, but I don't know either. :dunno:That just means we need to have more kick backs so we get to know the kids too :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10488812
> *I think they are Cipies, but I don't know either. :dunno:That just means we need to have more kick backs so we get to know the kids too :biggrin:
> *


3
I think what we are establishinghere(one love among clubs)
Is gonna get contagious


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Apr 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10488811
> *NO MY NEXT SHOW IS AMARILLO IF UR GOING HAVE A SAFE TRIP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I doubt I will go, have to save the money for DENVER, so we can go live!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10488809
> *Most Hated Lil Ones I think
> *


Those are Cipie's kids I think I only have one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn I meant X3 and establishing here is gonna get wide spread


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10488860
> *damn I meant X3 and  establishing here is gonna get wide spread
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10488869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Boulevard Bully went from Larry to Jerry :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10488869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell Jerry he looks good in there and should buy it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry couldn't pawn enough 40'z for it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:48 PM~10488939
> *Jerry couldn't pawn enough 40'z for it
> *


*But he could pawn enough oldies cd's :cheesy: 

He played oldies for 5 hours straight*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10488955
> *But he could pawn enough oldies cd's :cheesy:
> 
> He played oldies for 5 hours straight
> *


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We have some spies hno: hno: :loco: :loco: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10488996
> *We have some spies hno:  hno:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10488996
> *We have some spies hno:  hno:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:48 PM~10488939
> *Jerry couldn't pawn enough 40'z for it
> *


thats because he'd be drinking them all first :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10489016
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGG PASSION, PROPER DOS
> *


the Guests should just make a account and talk to everyone I used to be a guest also till Larry made my account for me :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10481804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*sick!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10488740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE CIPIE GOT A LITTLE BIT TALLER IN THAT PICTURE!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, mafioso65, Dime Piece Caprice, *THUGG PASSION*I CALLED YOU


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

for sale


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 23 2008, 09:55 PM~10489551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 23 2008, 09:55 PM~10489551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Cuanto?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 23 2008, 09:44 PM~10489426
> *LOOKS LIKE CIPIE GOT A LITTLE BIT TALLER IN THAT PICTURE!!
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nuggets down by 10 at the half :angry: *


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Just a quick ? what does anybody think my monte is worth??? I know not much i got a 350 four bolt main flat top pistons titanium valves 750 cfm edelbrock carb high rise manifold. everything on the motor is new. The motor has apporximately 10000.the pics of my car are in my signature


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Apr 23 2008, 10:14 PM~10489758
> *Just a quick ? what does anybody think my monte is worth??? I know not much i got a 350 four bolt main flat top pistons titanium valves 750 cfm edelbrock carb high rise manifold. everything on the motor is new.  The motor has apporximately 10000.the pics of my car are in my signature
> *


*How many miles? Any pics if the gutz, etc..

It's hard to say based off the pics in your signature.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 10:12 PM~10489738
> *Nuggets down by 10 at the half :angry:
> *


WHOS THE WEATHER IN THE LV?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10489824
> *HOWS THE WEATHER IN THE LV?
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10489824
> *WHOS THE WEATHER IN THE LV?
> *


*It was like mid 80's today, but 35 mph winds :angry: *


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

the guts are rough. needs new headliner and dash is cracked pretty good. The odometoer says 22000 miles so prolly 122000 atleast. lol. When i get it back ill take better pics. I was just trying to get a ball park figure what its worth. I appreciate the response


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HEY SEAN WHAT THE PLANS FOR THE 4TH IT YOUR TOWN LMK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10489903
> *HEY SEAN WHAT THE PLANS FOR THE 4TH IT YOUR TOWN LMK
> *


*For the Cinco show?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Apr 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10489896
> *the guts are rough. needs new headliner and dash is cracked pretty good. The odometoer says 22000 miles so prolly 122000 atleast. lol. When i get it back ill take better pics. I was just trying to get a ball park figure what its worth. I appreciate the response
> *


*Rich fROm TRADITIONS can pRObably answer that best of what it's worth.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, nathand, *RO4LIFE 719*, TRADITIONS 79 65, rollerzonly_tnh


*How was Apple bee's ******?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10489958
> *THUGG PASSION, nathand, RO4LIFE 719, TRADITIONS 79 65, rollerzonly_tnh
> How was Apple bee's ******?
> *



it was ok the queso was cold :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10489917
> *For the Cinco show?
> *


YEA ARE YOU CRUISING OR THE PARK WHATS UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to get my 59 ready for cinco :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 23 2008, 09:10 PM~10489717
> *HOW MUCH
> *


2,500 new daul exhaust,new tires,clean og interior runs good


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10490081
> *YEA ARE YOU CRUISING OR THE PARK WHATS UP
> *


*I am unsure still. I'll hit up everyone and let you know by Friday.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 24 2008, 01:44 AM~10491098
> *I am unsure still. I'll hit up everyone and let you know by Friday.
> *


Keep us posted


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning CO.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good afternoon colorado


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10488796
> *I dunno whos lil ones they are though.....My Lil one was taken the pics :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE MY BOYS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's GOOD 719ERZ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2008, 01:51 AM~10491116
> *Keep us posted
> *


*I will know what's up by tomorROw!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROll call for Cinco in Pueblo! (showing or kick back)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

count me in


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

kick back :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10496499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 24 2008, 07:55 PM~10496676
> *What's good bROther?
> *


damn you got back quick


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10496905
> *
> *


HEY RALPH..WILL U BE AT WORK 2MARROW? ILL NEED 2 STOP BY AND GET THAT INFO FROM U


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10496940
> *HEY RALPH..WILL U BE AT WORK 2MARROW? ILL NEED 2 STOP BY AND GET THAT INFO FROM U
> *


yeah all day


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP K DAWG


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10496970
> *yeah all day
> *


GET THEM TIMES FROM YOUR SISTER...AND ILL BE BY 2MARROW


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 24 2008, 02:49 PM~10494610
> *ROll call for Cinco in Pueblo! (showing or kick back)
> *


TRADITIONS WILL BE ROLLING DOWN THERE


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

AND WITH GAS PRICES KICK BACK AT THE PARK JUST MY .02


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 24 2008, 05:50 PM~10495780
> *kick back :thumbsup:
> *


I said count me in and I forgot to say I'll be there to kick back myself does anybody know what it cost to get in and just spectate not to show just to check it out??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 24 2008, 08:33 PM~10497006
> *GET THEM TIMES FROM YOUR SISTER...AND ILL BE BY 2MARROW
> *


I WILL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10497020
> *AND WITH GAS PRICES KICK BACK AT THE PARK JUST MY .02
> *


You only live once homie throw some gas in that bitch and roll :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

20'S


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

22'S


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

OG!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10497061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that fucker on 22s looks good I have one on 24s it's a 95 regular cab short bed


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2008, 08:39 PM~10497099
> *I like that fucker on 22s looks good I have one on 24s it's a 95 regular cab short bed
> *


ARE YOU BRINGING IT DOWN FOR CINCO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

OH I WILL BE ROLLING BUT NOT ALOT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 08:45 PM~10497192
> *OH I WILL BE ROLLING BUT NOT ALOT
> *


WHICH ARE YOU BRINGING DOWN


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10497309
> *WHICH ARE YOU BRINGING DOWN
> *


my whole chapter should be there but i am bring my monte


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10497158
> *ARE YOU BRINGING IT DOWN FOR CINCO
> *


Either that or my 59 don't know yet let me find a pic of that truck and I'll post it up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Rich and I will be bringing both of our Montes


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 24 2008, 09:43 PM~10497811
> *Rich and I will be bringing both of our Montes
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 24 2008, 09:43 PM~10497811
> *Rich and I will be bringing both of our Montes
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10497841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did this car come from La junta Co I seen one exactly like that marble'd out just like it same color down here for sale it's been a while though????????????????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

NOT SURE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10497872
> *NOT SURE
> *


I bet thats it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

DUDE HAD THE CAR FOE AWHILE FROM WHAT I UNDERSTOOD BUT MY HOMIE IS HAPPY WITH IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic I found of it I'm at work so I have more pics of it at home


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10497907
> *MY HOMIE IS HAPPY WITH IT
> *


Thats all that counts


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10497877
> *I bet thats it
> *


if you take the 59 can I roll with you if theres room?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 24 2008, 10:17 PM~10498065
> *if you take the 59 can I roll with you if theres room?
> *


yes


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2008, 10:20 PM~10498095
> *yes
> *


thanks


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10498127
> *thanks
> *


dont forget me


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

is there going to be a lot of people showing cars in Pueblo for cinco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Apr 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10498142
> *dont forget me
> *


I won't sucka


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 24 2008, 10:52 PM~10498451
> *whats up JR
> *


Whats up?Just chillin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10497158
> *ARE YOU BRINGING IT DOWN FOR CINCO
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Here you go TNH and RO4LIFE 719


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm its friday again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10498230
> *is there going to be a lot of people showing cars in Pueblo for cinco?
> *


I think most of the people will be at the park


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah Larry, the car is from down there. I guess the guys lady is from down there or something. He said he has owned it for about 3 years.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 25 2008, 07:08 AM~10500354
> *yeah Larry, the car is from down there. I guess the guys lady is from down there or something. He said he has owned it for about 3 years.
> *


Thats cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So does anybody know what it cost to get into the car show just to check it out??????


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 24 2008, 01:49 PM~10494610
> *ROll call for Cinco in Pueblo! (showing or kick back)
> *


 Still not sure yet. Im workin on a display.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 25 2008, 05:42 AM~10500291
> *I think most of the people will be at the park
> *



Which park?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 25 2008, 10:11 AM~10501138
> *Which park?
> *



city park


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm just throwing it out there but on September 13th is the MOSTHATED 2nd annual bbq. Last one was good but lets make this one bigger fellas. It'll be the same day as our local towns early settlers day which has lots of vendors down town for the kids and things to do for the whole family so it's a really good day they have a little biker run and all kinds of good shit. So come help support the lowrider movement it's hard enough to find dedication and the more people see it the more it will be accepted. I know a few cats didn't come last year and made a promise to come this year you know who you are :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 25 2008, 01:05 AM~10499859
> *Here you go TNH and RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10501682
> *I'm just throwing it out there but on September 13th is the MOSTHATED 2nd annual bbq. Last one was good but lets make this one bigger fellas. It'll be the same day as our local towns early settlers day which has lots of vendors down town for the kids and things to do for the whole family so it's a really good day they have a little biker run and all kinds of good shit. So come help support the lowrider movement it's hard enough to find dedication and the more people see it the more it will be accepted. I know a few cats didn't come last year and made a promise to come this year you know who you are :cheesy:
> *


You know Good Times will be there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 25 2008, 02:37 PM~10503219
> *You know Good Times will be there
> *


sup family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10503219
> *You know Good Times will be there
> *


Thats what I like to hear big Roy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10501682
> *I'm just throwing it out there but on September 13th is the MOSTHATED 2nd annual bbq. Last one was good but lets make this one bigger fellas. It'll be the same day as our local towns early settlers day which has lots of vendors down town for the kids and things to do for the whole family so it's a really good day they have a little biker run and all kinds of good shit. So come help support the lowrider movement it's hard enough to find dedication and the more people see it the more it will be accepted. I know a few cats didn't come last year and made a promise to come this year you know who you are :cheesy:
> *


didnt have my shit stright last year but traditions will be there this year


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10501682
> *I'm just throwing it out there but on September 13th is the MOSTHATED 2nd annual bbq. Last one was good but lets make this one bigger fellas. It'll be the same day as our local towns early settlers day which has lots of vendors down town for the kids and things to do for the whole family so it's a really good day they have a little biker run and all kinds of good shit. So come help support the lowrider movement it's hard enough to find dedication and the more people see it the more it will be accepted. I know a few cats didn't come last year and made a promise to come this year you know who you are :cheesy:
> *


*Them Famous ROLLERZ will be there.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION, *TRADITIONS 79 65*

*What's GOOD Rich?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll look foward to seeing Traditions there I know them RO boyz will be there


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 25 2008, 06:20 PM~10504289
> *THUGG PASSION, TRADITIONS 79 65
> 
> What's GOOD Rich?
> *


just life homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10504347
> *I'll look foward to seeing Traditions there I know them RO boyz will be there
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chuck~ Call me *******


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10497841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up Chris!!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

for sale just throwing it out there i know most of you got sick rides but maybe u know someone lookin 2,800


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn where the hell is everyone?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 26 2008, 12:35 AM~10507414
> *Damn where the hell is everyone?
> 
> *


no doubt it's been slower than a mofo in here you figure though it's nice weather people are out fucking around or crashed ready to hit the scene tomorrow


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD Morning Colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*TP might be sold tomorROw if we can come to an agreement.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 26 2008, 10:35 AM~10508636
> *TP might be sold tomorROw if we can come to an agreement.
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 26 2008, 10:35 AM~10508636
> *TP might be sold tomorROw if we can come to an agreement.
> *


so what you gonna do then?? I talked to the people running Cinco in Pueblo and it is free admission to get inside to just check it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it staying in your club?
In state?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 25 2008, 02:05 AM~10499859
> *Here you go TNH and RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2008, 11:59 PM~10499044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 24 2008, 09:04 PM~10497428
> *my whole chapter should be there but i am bring my monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 26 2008, 06:58 PM~10510621
> *looks good bRO
> *


thanks


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 26 2008, 01:16 PM~10509282
> *Is it staying in your club?
> In state?
> *


*Wasn't trying to sell it yet, but the North Chapter is interested in it.

The Vice Prez fROm the Denver chapter is coming down tomorROw to see it in person.

He wants to buy it, or a possible trade for a 65 Vert if I wanna go that route.

He's the same one that bought TNH fROm me the first time, so I know he is real about his sh#$.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10511215
> *
> *


ROLLERZ worldwide


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10509226
> *so what you gonna do then??
> *


*I dunno yet, we'll see if we can make a deal. I know money is not a thing for this dude, but it depends on how much he is willing to break off.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 26 2008, 11:16 PM~10512145
> *I dunno yet, we'll see if we can make a deal. I know money is not a thing for this dude, but it depends on how much he is willing to break off.
> *


I know whats up homie I posted that before I called you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 26 2008, 11:22 PM~10512175
> *I know whats up homie I posted that before I called you
> *


*Ahh, I didn't notice the post time, but oh well! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

show some love
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406572


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Morning Ryders


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10512114
> *ROLLERZ worldwide
> *


KITA!!!! SELLIN THA RIDE ALREADY.. :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Apr 27 2008, 12:37 PM~10514345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to welcome Marcos Y Jose to the Family once again.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

now you in my hood lol whats up Larry did you see any of us true getto ridaz in da primer










SHOUT OUT TO (((((MOST HATED))))


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Apr 27 2008, 08:44 PM~10517034
> *now you in my hood lol whats up Larry did you see any of us true getto ridaz in da primer
> 
> 
> ...


I might of seen one or two :cheesy: que pasa Simon?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

lol not to much bro just working on the car its a never ending story give me a year and it will took good just call it a DREAMER lol one day man one day at a time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Apr 27 2008, 09:05 PM~10517242
> *lol not to much bro just working on the car    its a never ending story give me a year and it will took good just call it a DREAMER lol one day man one day at a time
> *


If you have time and money you can do anything


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

well at least the body, paint, and top will be done my september lol 
taking my time lol i just need to start lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Apr 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10517318
> *well at least the body, paint, and top will be done my september lol
> taking my time lol    i just need to start lol
> *


Get off the internet and get to it :biggrin: I see you stopped in the MOSTHATED car club topic next time your in there post something up don't be afraid to say hi


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

cool i be to it lol


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is anybody coming up from down south colorado to the car show at the palladium in denver may 4.there going to have king of the street hopping contest.the adresses 1300 w 63rd ave the show starts at 10 am


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Colorado's Original Low Rider car show #8 May 4 2008 Grand Palladium 1300 w 62nd Ave... CALLING ALL HOPPERS YOU GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO BE THE KING OF THE STREETS????? DONT SING IT BRING IT.... MOVE IN STARTS AT 6 AM... CARS $20 bikes $10 King of the streets $20 :biggrin: Call'n all colorado hoppers.................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 27 2008, 05:14 PM~10515677
> *Just wanted to welcome Marcos Y Jose to the Family once again.
> 
> 
> ...


*Who's the new guy in the middle?*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 27 2008, 10:52 PM~10518840
> *Who's the new guy in the middle?
> *


Isnt that JT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 27 2008, 11:56 PM~10518862
> *Isnt that JT?
> *


*I was thinking Vanilla Ice :dunno: *




:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 02:01 AM~10519273
> *I was thinking Vanilla Ice :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 01:01 AM~10519273
> *I was thinking Vanilla Ice :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 27 2008, 04:14 PM~10515677
> *Just wanted to welcome Marcos Y Jose to the Family once again.
> 
> 
> ...


*WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA MARCOS AND JOSE, I KNOW YOU 2 GTIMERS GONNA REP TO THE FULLEST..DAMN ROY THE COLORADO CHAPTER GROWING HOMIE "MUCH PROPS"!!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10501682
> *I'm just throwing it out there but on September 13th is the MOSTHATED 2nd annual bbq. Last one was good but lets make this one bigger fellas. It'll be the same day as our local towns early settlers day which has lots of vendors down town for the kids and things to do for the whole family so it's a really good day they have a little biker run and all kinds of good shit. So come help support the lowrider movement it's hard enough to find dedication and the more people see it the more it will be accepted. I know a few cats didn't come last year and made a promise to come this year you know who you are :cheesy:
> *



Bigg Izzy will be there!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Roy hit me up and let me know where everyone's meeting up for the cruise this weekend for Cinco!!!!

What up Colorado!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN SEAN CHANGED YOUR NAME AGAIN! DOES THAT MEAN THE DEAL WENT THROUGH?!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Cip Dawg!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 28 2008, 10:03 AM~10520442
> *What up Cip Dawg!!!
> *


WHATS UP IZZ! TRYIN TO GET MY CAR SHOWABLE SO I CAN REP THAT BIG R.O.!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10520560
> *what up cip
> *


WHAT UP CHUCK!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:22 AM~10520576
> *WHAT UP CHUCK!
> *



just chillen have you been workin on your car


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Attention Colorado Ryders: 

*We will be having a barbecue/cruise on Sunday May 4th at City Park in Pueblo. It will start at 12:00 noon.

We will be pitching in on the food once all the clubs arrive so try and be there as close to noon as possible  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10520555
> *WHATS UP IZZ!  TRYIN TO GET MY CAR SHOWABLE SO I CAN REP THAT BIG R.O.!*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 28 2008, 10:25 AM~10520600
> *just chillen have you been workin on your car
> *


NOT REALLY! BUT I GOT SOME SHIT UP MY SLEEVE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:46 AM~10520792
> *NOT REALLY! BUT I GOT SOME SHIT UP MY SLEEVE!
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 10:49 AM~10520809
> *:0
> *


TRYING TO LOOK REALLY GOOD FOR CINCO! JUST WAITING TO SEE IF SOME SHITS GONNA COME THROUGH!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10520555
> *WHATS UP IZZ!  TRYIN TO GET MY CAR SHOWABLE SO I CAN REP THAT BIG R.O.!
> *



That's wuz up bRO!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see Homie!!! :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 10:43 AM~10520752
> *    Attention Colorado Ryders:
> 
> We will be having a barbecue/cruise on Sunday May 4th at City Park in Pueblo. It will start at 12:00 noon.
> ...



Gettin my car ready to roll down there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 10:43 AM~10520752
> *    Attention Colorado Ryders:
> 
> We will be having a barbecue/cruise on Sunday May 4th at City Park in Pueblo. It will start at 12:00 noon.
> ...


HELLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH so did you sell the tre or what homie??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10520437
> *DAMN SEAN CHANGED YOUR NAME AGAIN!  DOES THAT MEAN THE DEAL WENT THROUGH?!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 11:42 AM~10521845
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


I HEARD! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2008, 12:21 PM~10521634
> *HELLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH so did you sell the tre or what homie??
> *


*Traded it straight across. hno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 28 2008, 12:45 PM~10521874
> *I HEARD! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I'm trying to keep up with you Big Dawg!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 11:45 AM~10521876
> *Traded it straight across. hno:
> *


*THATS WAS QUICK DOGGIE!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 12:45 PM~10521876
> *Traded it straight across. hno:
> *


You know whats coming next right?????????????????????????????? wheres the pics of the car


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 12:45 PM~10521876
> *Traded it straight across. hno:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10522420
> *You know whats coming next right?????????????????????????????? wheres the pics of the car
> *


*I will take some later on today.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 12:45 PM~10521876
> *Traded it straight across. hno:
> *


Woooow!!!! Can't wait to see what you traded it for!!!


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 09:43 AM~10520752
> *    Attention Colorado Ryders:
> 
> We will be having a barbecue/cruise on Sunday May 4th at City Park in Pueblo. It will start at 12:00 noon.
> ...


 Ight Coo i see if i culd maybe go to dis one.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Apr 28 2008, 05:10 PM~10524492
> *Ight Coo i see if i culd maybe go to dis one.
> *


*Let me know if you need a ride or what, so you can meet up with Fe or one of the other members fROm the springs.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok here goes the pics of the trade that went down.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 05:00 PM~10525050
> *Ok here goes the pics of the trade that went down.
> 
> 
> ...


YES, I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR
:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

No undies  .................................YET :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

No Chromed out motor  .....................................YET :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

And last but not least..................my first chrome pieces I just bought for the motor :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What do yall think, am I crazy or what? :dunno: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE RAG TOP!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE RAG TOP!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RedDragonUCE, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65


*No one wants to give me their honest opinion :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:10 PM~10525126
> *What do yall think, am I crazy or what? :dunno:
> *


It looks cool.You wanted a vert........ :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL WORTH THE TRADE!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

RAG FOR A HARDTOP ANYDAY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sweet deal Sean That vert is pretty damn nice...Fuck I woulda traded the Deuce
Big ups on the come up :thumbsup: 
To me you got the best deal


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:30 PM~10525283
> *Sweet deal Sean That vert is pretty damn nice...Fuck I woulda traded the Deuce
> Big ups on the come up :thumbsup:
> To me you got the best deal
> *


*Thanks bRO, I was getting nervous, everyone was quiet.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10525263
> *RAG FOR A HARDTOP ANYDAY!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 06:24 PM~10525246
> *WELL WORTH THE TRADE!!!!!!!
> *



*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 28 2008, 06:24 PM~10525240
> *It looks cool.You wanted a vert........ :biggrin:
> *


*That was the biggest reason for me making the decision.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:39 PM~10525351
> *Thanks bRO, I was getting nervous, everyone was quiet.
> *


I wouldn't even have thought twice about it
That engine looks like it's half way there,chrome arms,clean paint and guts....damn you came up homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10525390
> *I wouldn't even have thought twice about it
> That engine looks like it's half way there,chrome arms,clean paint and guts....damn you came up homie
> *


*There are a few small dents in the body. The a arms are chrome, but they are junk, you will see what I mean on Sunday. 

But thanks for the pROps homie!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:47 PM~10525437
> *There are a few small dents in the body. The a arms are chrome, but they are junk, you will see what I mean on Sunday.
> 
> But thanks for the pROps homie!
> *


*Can you PDR em?* :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:51 PM~10525464
> *Can you PDR em? :0
> *


*I didn't even think of that :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If so you still gotta helluva deal,fuck I want a vert now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10525524
> *I didn't even think of that :biggrin:
> *


I know a good pdr guy that can get out anything from buckles to dings for cheap homie


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:10 PM~10525126
> *What do yall think, am I crazy or what? :dunno:
> *


nice! real nice :biggrin: thats a clean rag good swap


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*So we are chillen in the parking lot of this mexican restraunt on Praire, TP on the trailer, the 65 chillen too, and this laDy pulls up and says she is having a sweet 15 for her daughter on May 10th at the Mariott down town. She supposedly is flying in Baby Bash to perform at this sweet 15. It is supposed to be a big huge event that is going to be video taped and submitted to MTV.

She asks if we would meet a few blocks away, that way her daughter and all her friends can ride up to the entrance of the Mariott in some bad a#% rides. We explained TP was going to Denver and would be too far to bring back down for a 15 minute event, but I told her I would do it for her daughter.

They want sick Impalas and traditional lowriders that are way out there, so what's up ROy, Jr, Fe, anyone?

Like I said I don't even know these people to say if this is BS or real.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:56 PM~10525542
> *I know a good pdr guy that can get out anything from buckles to dings for cheap homie
> *


 :0 

*Aight cool, we'll do it before the Ruthless show.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm always up for anything involving kids,I can probably do it  
Hopefully the rides up to par for em


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Apr 28 2008, 06:58 PM~10525563
> *nice!  real nice :biggrin: thats a clean rag good swap
> *


*Thanks UCE!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10525632
> *I'm always up for anything involving kids,I can probably do it
> Hopefully the rides up to par for em*


*I guarantee it is more than their expectation, that's why I called you out.  

That's the sickest deuce in the state. Who else is riding the streets on 3 with full chrome undies!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shit I'm just trying torep my Family and motivate the lil ones,I still can't believe you got a vert....damn GOOD come up dog I'm jealous :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:15 PM~10525734
> *shit I'm just trying torep my Family and motivate the lil ones,I still can't believe you got a vert....damn GOOD come up dog I'm jealous :biggrin:
> *


*to Rep**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I talked to Izzy he is definately gonna be coming down with us most likely a few Ruthless homies too :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:15 PM~10525734
> *shit I'm just trying torep my Family and motivate the lil ones,I still can't believe you got a vert....damn GOOD come up dog I'm jealous :biggrin:
> *


*With your luck and the come ups of 2007, you will be in a vert by the end of the year, guaranteed!

Think about it...............a g body to a trey to a sick deuce with full undies, paint and gutz in the same year.

Its just a matter of time for you bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:17 PM~10525769
> *I talked to Izzy he is definately gonna be coming down with us most likely a few Ruthless homies too :thumbsup:
> *


*That's what's up! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 07:18 PM~10525782
> *With your luck and the come ups of 2007, you will be in a vert by the end of the year, guaranteed!
> 
> Think about it...............a g body to a trey to a sick deuce with full undies, paint and gutz in the same year.
> ...


I know I was 2 days late on that SS vert but something will come my way.I think imma keep the Deuce for awhile though....shit it had a life saving operation,now all it needs is plastic surgery :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We will probably hit the park a lil after 12 homie,save our spots


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you need to change that avi now Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers @ Denver in 1 hour :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, 47_CHEVY
What up big Tony


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10525196
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RedDragonUCE, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, TRADITIONS 79 65
> No one wants to give me their honest opinion  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT WE ARE "NOBODYS" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10525067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you guys will laugh your asses off @ me when you hear what was wrong with my ride at the park,why I blew a hose....



























My first time having Adel's or just square's in general.....they overlock and there is a release button on the bottom of em....all I had to do is press it,but I played with the switch causing more pressure until it blew.
Shit I thought I knew everything guess I'm still learning


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10525860
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROPER DOS, 47_CHEVY
> What up big Tony
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10525906
> *WHAT UP BRO?
> *


Nuttin much dog just itching to get back out there :biggrin: 
What's going on your way homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10525893
> *you guys will  laugh your asses off @ me when you hear what was wrong with my ride at the park,why I blew a hose....
> My first time having Adel's or just square's in general.....they overlock and there is a release button on the bottom of em....all I had to do is press it,but I played with the switch causing more pressure until it blew.
> Shit I thought I knew everything guess I'm still learning
> *


*I would have done the same thing. I know nothing about the new age hydraulics.*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 05:00 PM~10525050
> *Ok here goes the pics of the trade that went down.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Sean, that bitch is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10525831
> *you need to change that avi now Sean
> *


*I know, I didn't change it yet cause I wanted people in other forums to know it was me.*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:07 PM~10525639
> *Thanks UCE!
> *


why it's nice but why?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 28 2008, 08:20 PM~10526428
> *Congrats Sean, that bitch is nice :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Paul!

You coming down on Sunday bRO?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 28 2008, 08:21 PM~10526443
> *why it's nice but why?
> *


*What do you mean? You would have kept TP?*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10526472
> *What do you mean? You would have kept TP?
> *


hell yes. But go with what you like and who cares what people think. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10526472
> *What do you mean? You would have kept TP?
> *


i would...hahahahahaha


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 08:21 PM~10526441
> *I know, I didn't change it yet cause I wanted people in other forums to know it was me.
> *


yaaahhh CHANGE THAT SHIT NOW.....HAHAHHAHA JK!

NICE COME UP SEAN...CONGRATS!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

congrat Sean on the ride homie looks nice  
by the way how do you get a name changed if needed ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Apr 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10526840
> *congrat Sean on the ride homie looks nice
> by the way how do you get a name changed if needed ?
> *


pm layitlow thats gary and he can change your name I had mine changed to capital letters instead of lowercase and I had Alberts (RIP) changed as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10525893
> *you guys will  laugh your asses off @ me when you hear what was wrong with my ride at the park,why I blew a hose....
> My first time having Adel's or just square's in general.....they overlock and there is a release button on the bottom of em....all I had to do is press it,but I played with the switch causing more pressure until it blew.
> Shit I thought I knew everything guess I'm still learning
> *


I told you that you overlocked it but I didn't know anything about the pressure release thats Adel's for ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:10 PM~10525126
> *What do yall think, am I crazy or what? :dunno:
> *


No way I would of done it and that 65 looks soak n wet dog can't wait to see it Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Sean put plates on that 65 so you can roll out this time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:06 PM~10525098
> *No undies   .................................YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you an elco with undies for that car :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HELL YEA SEAN! I WOULD HAVE DONE THAT DEAL IN A HEARTBEAT. I WAS HAPPY WITH MY RECENT TRADE SO I CAN IMAGINE HOW YOU ARE WITH YOURS.

THANKS BIG FES. SORRY I DIDN'T GET BACK WITH YOU THIS WEEKEND BUT MY GRAND FATHER WAS PUT INTHE HOSPITAL ON SATURDAY SO ITS BEE ALITTLE HECTI.BUT WE WILL DEFINATELY HOOK UP.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 28 2008, 08:58 PM~10526987
> *HELL YEA SEAN! I WOULD HAVE DONE THAT DEAL IN A HEARTBEAT. I WAS HAPPY WITH MY RECENT TRADE SO I CAN IMAGINE HOW YOU ARE WITH YOURS.
> 
> THANKS BIG FES. SORRY I DIDN'T GET BACK WITH YOU THIS WEEKEND BUT MY GRAND FATHER WAS PUT INTHE HOSPITAL ON SATURDAY SO ITS BEE ALITTLE HECTI.BUT WE WILL DEFINATELY HOOK UP.
> *


So what was your trade???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MINE WAS THE MARBLE MONTE
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10527175
> *MINE WAS THE MARBLE MONTE
> :biggrin:
> *


Okay what car did you trade for it??????


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Roy.
http://i25.tinypic.com/r2vpc1.jpg[/img]]


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10527436
> *Hey Roy.
> http://i25.tinypic.com/r2vpc1.jpg[/img]]
> *


those are nice :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10527461
> *those are nice  :0
> *


there going that way.. i have another pic of a rim thats going that way :biggrin: 
whats up paul


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i26.tinypic.com/33p8uq9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10527637
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/33p8uq9.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those are gonna be nice additions to the rides,thanks again Greg


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Apr 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10526632
> *yaaahhh CHANGE THAT SHIT NOW.....HAHAHHAHA JK!
> 
> NICE COME UP SEAN...CONGRATS!
> *


*Thanks Manny, I was nervous to tell you bRO, I know how you feel about TP after owning it for 15 years.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10526953
> *Hey Sean put plates on that 65 so you can roll out this time
> *


*I will bRO, working on the insurance right now.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10527637
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/33p8uq9.jpg[/img]]
> *


*Those have to be for Julian :dunno: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:00 PM~10525050
> *Ok here goes the pics of the trade that went down.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bRO it looks great!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10528083
> *Congrats bRO it looks great!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks K~Dawg!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *COLORADO_KANDYLAC*

*What's good Cip Dawg?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP SEAN!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Whats up CIP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY SEAN YOU NEED TO EMPTY YOUR INBOX


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 28 2008, 10:41 PM~10528232
> *Whats up CIP
> *


WHAT UP KEV!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:42 PM~10528239
> *HEY SEAN YOU NEED TO EMPTY YOUR INBOX
> *


*I just did  *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 10:20 PM~10528005
> *Those have to be for Julian :dunno:
> *


I DONT THINK SO! THAT REGALS LONG GONE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10528280
> *I DONT THINK SO! THAT REGALS LONG GONE!
> *


*WTF? Where did it go. I liked that Regal, A LOT!*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 28 2008, 09:17 PM~10527969
> *Those are gonna be nice additions to the rides,thanks again Greg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup J?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Another day closer............................ :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10528398
> *WTF? Where did it go. I liked that Regal, A LOT!
> *


HE TOLD ME HIS PRIMO SNAGGED IT UP!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the love and support on the MOSTHATED topic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Nice '65 Sean... And Chris just get at me whenever hope your grandfather is doin' ok!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2008, 12:44 PM~10532056
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Nice '65 Sean... And Chris just get at me whenever hope your grandfather is doin' ok!!!
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The hotel where we will be staying has very few rooms left. For anyone that wants to chill at the same hotel as us better reserve your rooms now. This hotel is about 4 miles from the coliseum. All you have to do is reserve it and put a credit card on file. They will not charge it until you check in. Also, if you change your mind, you have up to 24 hours before check in to cancel your reservation.

It has been a memorable year so far with the unity between the clubs, let's continue it in Denver as well.  

The number is (303) 296-4000


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey roy
http://i30.tinypic.com/2eek9ea.jpg[/img]]


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THANKS FES! I JUST NOTICED THAT MY TYPING WAS NOT THE GREATEST ON THAT LAST POST. I AM TRYING TO GET USED TO THIS NEW KEYBOARD. IT TOOK ME YEARS TO FINALLY GET TO WHERE I WAS COMFORTABLE AT TYPING AND THEN THE OLD LADY HAS TO GO AND SWITCH UP AND GET A NEW COMPUTER. JACKED ME ALL UP.

LARRY I HAD THE SATIN BLACK CUTLASS THAT WAS IN MY AVITAR FOR A WHILE.

ANYONE KNOW OF ANY ALL CHROME 100 SPOKES FOR SALE?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10535957
> *THANKS FES! I JUST NOTICED THAT MY TYPING WAS NOT THE GREATEST ON THAT LAST POST. I AM TRYING TO GET USED TO THIS NEW KEYBOARD. IT TOOK ME YEARS TO FINALLY GET TO WHERE I WAS COMFORTABLE AT TYPING AND THEN THE OLD LADY HAS TO GO AND SWITCH UP AND GET A NEW COMPUTER. JACKED ME ALL UP.
> 
> LARRY I HAD THE SATIN BLACK CUTLASS THAT WAS IN MY AVITAR FOR A WHILE.
> ...


I can get you some new ones.. pm me if interested


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10527637
> *http://i26.tinypic.com/33p8uq9.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10535957
> *
> LARRY I HAD THE SATIN BLACK CUTLASS THAT WAS IN MY AVITAR FOR A WHILE.
> *


Yeah I know which one it was I kind of thought so. So was it a straight trade?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You like those Marcos?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX


*Did everyone work late today or what? You guys are slacken on our topic :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:10 PM~10536231
> *You like those Marcos?
> *


*I know I do, those are sick. Who are they for?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times will be staying at Days inn on Federal we have 8 rooms booked so far there are only about 5 left if that by now.
Gotta rep Federal all night long :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 29 2008, 07:27 AM~10529807
> *Another day closer............................ :biggrin:
> *


to what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10536258
> *Good Times will be staying at Days inn on Federal we have 8 rooms booked so far there are only about 5 left if that by now.
> Gotta rep Federal all night long :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:15 PM~10536297
> *to what?
> *


*Sunday!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 29 2008, 09:16 PM~10536304
> *Sunday!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

how much are those rooms Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:20 PM~10536360
> *how much are those rooms Sean?
> *


*PM Sent  *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10536231
> *You like those Marcos?
> *


 :thumbsup: LOVE THEM!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10536727
> *:thumbsup: LOVE THEM!
> *


*That's* *GOOD* *you staying with Julian in Denver?*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM 
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 29 2008, 08:11 PM~10536249
> *I know I do, those are sick. Who are they for?
> *


Those are mine.Im Julians cousin,If everything goes well ill be there Sunday so i can meet everyone.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10536889
> *That's GOOD you staying with Julian in Denver?
> *


Not sure. Ill talk to him this weekend.Ill let u know if ill need a room.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10537031
> *Not sure. Ill talk to him this weekend.Ill let u know if ill need a room.
> *


cool let me know


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10536727
> *:thumbsup: LOVE THEM!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup lil
??? uffin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup roy? i was thinking about rolling to op town this weekend in the g house dont know though.. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Apr 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10537468
> *whadup roy? i was thinking about rolling to op town this weekend in the g house dont know though.. :dunno:
> *


hit me up if you wanna roll with us down there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado! 


*Your up early ROy :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Looks like Them Rollerz are killing the Wego Tour


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!! GOING TO BE "86 DEGREES" 2DAY GET THEM CARS OUT N CLEANED UP..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 07:58 AM~10539636
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!! GOING TO BE "86 DEGREES" 2DAY GET THEM CARS OUT N CLEANED UP..
> *


*Some of us have to work!  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!!!!

Nice out today!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

HEY SEAN I LIKE BBQ'S
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NO LARRY, I KEPT MY DAYTONS AND MY STEREO.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 30 2008, 12:31 PM~10542454
> *HEY SEAN I LIKE BBQ'S
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON UP...U KNOW U HAV A PLACE 2 STAY...AND SOME CORONAS & CROWN WAITN.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 07:21 AM~10539766
> *Some of us have to work!
> *


 :twak: :twak: HEY I WORK :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Apr 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10540272
> *What up Colorado!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice out today!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


WHAT UP IZZY??


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10542454
> *HEY SEAN I LIKE BBQ'S
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*You know you are always welcome bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 04:58 PM~10544336
> *:twak:  :twak: HEY I WORK :biggrin:
> *


 *:uh: If you wanna call it that.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 06:27 PM~10545106
> *:uh:  If you wanna call it that.
> *


Whats up Sean??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 07:32 AM~10539493
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> Your up early ROy :0
> *


get up @ 5


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 03:57 PM~10544320
> *COME ON UP...U KNOW U HAV A PLACE 2 STAY...AND SOME CORONAS & CROWN WAITN.. :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY DOG!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2008, 06:51 PM~10545282
> *Whats up Sean??
> *


*Not much bRO, been trying to get insurance on the ride so I can get plates and hit northern on Sunday :cheesy: 

I finall got insurance today through Haggerty*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS*

*You get that PM?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 08:26 PM~10546159
> *Not much bRO, been trying to get insurance on the ride so I can get plates and hit northern on Sunday :cheesy:
> 
> I finall got insurance today through Haggerty
> *


all you need is plates then?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10546490
> *all you need is plates then?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

*And I'll get those tomorROw or Friday*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 05:27 PM~10545106
> *:uh:  If you wanna call it that.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 24/7, MOSTHATED CC, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You talk to your bROther Angelo today?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 07:55 PM~10546557
> *You talk to your bROther Angelo today?
> *


HE LEFT ME A MESSAGE.


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

wheres gonna be the biggest car show for cinco?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 08:56 PM~10546565
> *HE LEFT ME A MESSAGE.
> *


*I called him, left him a message, but no call back.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Kev?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 08:31 PM~10546998
> *I called him, left him a message, but no call back.
> *


I CALLED HIM BACK AND THEY TOLD ME HE HAD 4 SERVICES..THAT HE WILL CALL ME 2MARROW..SO HE WILL PROB CALL U 2 2MARROW.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10547009
> *What's good Kev?
> *


not much just chillin
we hit rev exactly at the store


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 09:33 PM~10547025
> *I CALLED HIM BACK AND THEY TOLD ME HE HAD 4 SERVICES..THAT HE WILL CALL ME 2MARROW..SO HE WILL PROB CALL U 2 2MARROW.
> *


*So that means 87 more Tv's ? * :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10547036
> *not much just chillin
> we hit rev exactly at the store*


*Exactly  How does that happen, or do you mean you just barely hit it?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:36 PM~10547060
> *Exactly   How does that happen, or do you mean you just barely hit it?
> *


my rev was exactly the number it was supposed to be


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10547074
> *my rev was exactly the number it was supposed to be
> *


*GTFO, that's impossible! Had to be some type of variance.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10547088
> *GTFO, that's impossible! Had to be some type of variance.
> *


by the field forecast the number i was supposed to get is exactly what i got in rev


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10547046
> *So that means 87 more Tv's ?   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10547109
> *by the field forecast the number i was supposed to get is exactly what i got in rev
> *


*Wow, I have never seen that happen, EVER!


Good Job Big Dawg! *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10547137
> *Wow, I have never seen that happen, EVER!
> Good Job Big Dawg!
> *


thanks i was short at 5:00 when i stopped in real quick and then bugged a couple people so we could reach it
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *BigPoppa*, *SWITCH HITTA*, ROLLERZONLY 719, 47_CHEVY


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10547159
> *thanks i was short at 5:00 when i stopped in real quick and then bugged a couple people so we could reach it
> :biggrin:
> *


*You were off today?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10547130
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


*More money in ur pocket!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10547180
> *You were off today?
> *


yep


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10547194
> *yep
> *


*I wish all my other Branch Managers cared that much.*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 08:46 PM~10547187
> *More money in ur pocket!
> *


THATS $87 MORE IN THA POCKET $1 PER TV :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ROLLERZONLY 719,* impala63*, 47_CHEVY

*What's good JR? What's the word in LJ?*


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

so is there going to be alot of pep at the city park in p town sunday


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?I rolled by your house today to see if the 65 was outside. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Apr 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10547225
> *so is there going to be alot of pep at the city park in p town sunday
> *


*There was a lot 2 weeks ago. Go back some pages and see the pics :cheesy: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sean did you see this? :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406088


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 09:48 PM~10547212
> *THATS  $87 MORE IN THA POCKET $1 PER TV :biggrin:
> *


*I call BULL SHIT!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10547234
> *Whats up Sean?I rolled by your house today to see if the 65 was outside. :biggrin:
> *


Hell naw, it's in the garage. You will have to wait until Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:51 PM~10547257
> *Sean did you see this?  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406088
> *


*Other than the interior, that is pretty sick. Hit 'em up with an offer, and sell urs. :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10547268
> *I call BULL SHIT!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:55 PM~10547327
> *Other than the interior, that is pretty sick. Hit 'em up with an offer, and sell urs.  :cheesy:
> *


Naw i dont think i would want one without a top in colorado, i will stick with mine and make it even better then that one.
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 09:58 PM~10547368
> *Naw i dont think i would want one without a top in colorado, i will stick with mine and make it even better then that one.
> :biggrin:
> *


*True, but I like the paint and the color scheme.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10547407
> *True, but I like the paint and the color scheme.
> *


yep those colors are pretty sick


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Waddup Chuck did you call?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ROLLERZONLY 719, *Dime Piece Caprice*, RO4LIFE 719, 47_CHEVY, impala63


*What's cracken homie? It's THUGG PASSION, changed my LIL name  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10547499
> *Waddup Chuck did you call?
> *


*Already taken care of when I spoke to you ******.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Apr 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10547499
> *Waddup Chuck did you call?
> *



sean already has it booked


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10547527
> *Already taken care of when I spoke to you ******.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 04:58 PM~10544344
> *WHAT UP IZZY??
> *



What up Homie!!!


:wave: :wave: 

How's the 47???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 28 2008, 06:00 PM~10525050
> *Ok here goes the pics of the trade that went down.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SICK HOMIE!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotta love this colorado weather 70 degrees one day and snowing like crazy the next


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 1 2008, 01:07 PM~10552021
> *Gotta love this colorado weather 70 degrees one day and snowing like crazy the next
> 
> *


Yeah sucks,what up Kev?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found a package in my garage today







:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10552507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*3 sets of wheels and some shirts, and jackets :dunno: :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

adapters and knock offs and stuff


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 02:06 PM~10552559
> *adapters and knock offs and stuff
> *


 *:biggrin: I was a lil off.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just too sick,I gotta go triple Black next year :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS




hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These are sick tambien :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did u ever get that PM, you never responded focker. :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 02:07 PM~10552571
> *just too sick,I gotta go triple Black next year :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Black lip chrome dish Black spokes Chrome Nipples and hub and Black KO's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 02:09 PM~10552589
> *Did u ever get that PM, you never responded focker. :angry:
> *


Yeah I got it sorry dog I hit him up,he hasn't gotten back to me yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 02:08 PM~10552582
> *These are sick tambien :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome lip Kandy Orange dish chrome Nipples and hub Kandy Orange spokes(Front) and Kandy Red spokes(rear) :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 02:10 PM~10552599
> *Yeah I got it sorry dog I hit him up,he hasn't gotten back to me yet
> *


*Aight cool, GL homie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 02:12 PM~10552625
> *Chrome lip Kandy Orange dish chrome Nipples and hub Kandy Orange spokes(Front) and Kandy Red spokes(rear) :0
> *


*I like these ones the best! :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP 24 7


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*

*Sup ******, you off work?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:02 PM~10553080
> *I like these ones the best! :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see the ride finished :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:06 PM~10553114
> *I can't wait to see the ride finished :0
> *


*Any pROgress pics? :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:07 PM~10553129
> *Any pROgress pics? :biggrin:
> *


nope hopefully it will be in Pueblo Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10553098
> *WHAT UP 24 7
> *


*Call me ******, I heard your punking people at McDonalds :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:08 PM~10553139
> *nope hopefully it will be in Pueblo Sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:08 PM~10553143
> *Call me ******, I heard your punking people at McDonalds :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Nice rims Good Timers... What does the 3rd set look like?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Chuck Y Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Chuck Y Sean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:08 PM~10553143
> *Call me ******, I heard your punking people at McDonalds :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2008, 03:11 PM~10553169
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Nice rims Good Timers... What does the 3rd set look like?
> *


Just Chromes,we're gonna auction em off @ our show this year $10 a ticket or 3 for $25 come with Knock offs and adapters


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:11 PM~10553170
> *What up Fes Chuck Y Sean
> *


Whut up Roy!!! I received a package today myself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:11 PM~10553176
> *What up Fes Chuck Y Sean
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10553192
> *Just Chromes,we're gonna auction em off @ our show this year $10 a ticket or 3 for $25 come with Knock offs and adapters
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10553194
> *Whut up Roy!!! I received a package today myself!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What was it?
Let's see :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10553196
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



JUST CHILLEN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10553194
> *Whut up Roy!!! I received a package today myself!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I received a package today too.................fROm Columbia :0 
















JK :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553216
> *I received a package today too.................fROm Columbia :0
> JK :biggrin:
> *


Baller :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553216
> *I received a package today too.................fROm Columbia :0
> JK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:14 PM~10553200
> *What was it?
> Let's see :biggrin:
> *


Let me get my camera real quick...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Black 14" dish and hubs going up for sale shortly also Gold Plater


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got my super-duty adex!!! :biggrin:Adex Andy is one of the nicest peeps I have met in this game!!! Real good peeps!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2008, 03:26 PM~10553314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10553327
> *That's really nice
> *


Gotta step it up wit' all you big doggs out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 12:59 PM~10552507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They where rapped so good the damn dogs couldnt even snigg those rims.. ahhhhhhh memories hahahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you buy that Motorcycle off of Jose tambien Roy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2008, 05:20 PM~10554017
> *Did you  buy that Motorcycle off of Jose tambien Roy??
> *


nah homiethe lame that said he was gonna buy it on e-bay renigged so I'm trying to get rid of it for him....long story.Those Black and chrome rims would look sick on that 9 homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553216
> *I received a package today too.................fROm Columbia :0
> JK :biggrin:
> *


How much a zipp. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 01:10 PM~10552047
> *Yeah sucks,what up Kev?
> *


not much ROy
U?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

about to step out to get this unit real quick :biggrin: 
http://shopping.aol.com/jvc-kd-avx1-3-lcdd...nitors/7293290#


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2008, 07:14 PM~10554795
> *How much a zipp. :biggrin:
> *


*Don't know what your talken about, but $550 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10555024
> *about to step out to get this unit real quick :biggrin:
> http://shopping.aol.com/jvc-kd-avx1-3-lcdd...nitors/7293290#
> *


*For the Deuce?*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 06:41 PM~10555024
> *about to step out to get this unit real quick :biggrin:
> http://shopping.aol.com/jvc-kd-avx1-3-lcdd...nitors/7293290#
> *


I can get you a flip up for that price
and touch screen :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 07:44 PM~10555063
> *For the Deuce?
> *


Yeah brand new for only a bill and a half :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 07:46 PM~10555081
> *Yeah brand new for only a bill and a half :cheesy:
> *


*Can't beat that!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10555071
> *I can get you a flip up for that price
> and touch screen :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know you can but my radio is in the glove compartment so I can't have a regular flip up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got an Alpine for sale for $50 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 07:48 PM~10555114
> *got an Alpine for sale for $50 :biggrin:
> *


*Bring it down Sunday, so I can check it out.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK but Ivan has first dibs if he don't want it it's yours or whoevers probably for $40 not an mp3 but it's face goes down for the cd


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 07:50 PM~10555135
> *OK but Ivan has first dibs if he don't want it it's yours or whoevers probably for $40 not an mp3 but it's face goes down for the cd
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

All Gold Non~Stamped Daytons For Sale!</span>

*These are authentic Daytons, taking <span style=\'color:blue\'>BEST OFFER!** I need to sell quick, in need of some colored spokes. :biggrin: 

Not that I want anything close to this, but just F.Y.I. I called Roberts and they are $3,000, called Fino's and they are $2,500. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 08:07 PM~10555286
> *All Gold Non~Stamped Daytons For Sale!</span>
> 
> These are authentic Daytons, taking <span style=\'color:blue\'>BEST OFFER! I need to sell quick, in need of  some colored spokes. :biggrin:
> ...


Damn that fuckers sexy Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10555327
> *Damn that fuckers sexy Sean
> *


*You will have to see it in person, and see if you feel the same way.  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 07:25 PM~10555421
> *You will have to see it in person, and see if you feel the same way.
> *


U KNOW ITZ A BAD ASS CAR. :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 1 2008, 07:07 PM~10555286
> *All Gold Non~Stamped Daytons For Sale!</span>
> 
> These are authentic Daytons, taking <span style=\'color:blue\'>BEST OFFER! I need to sell quick, in need of  some colored spokes. :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN...ID KEEP THA DAYTONS...THE LOOK BAD ASS ON THAT RIDE...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats what I roll Daytons on my ride..... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2008, 10:31 PM~10556665
> *Thats what I roll Daytons on my ride..... :biggrin:
> *


Cuz yer a balla :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 07:48 PM~10555114
> *got an Alpine for sale for $50 :biggrin:
> *


I'll bring my cash incase nobody wants it :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 1 2008, 10:38 PM~10556731
> *Cuz yer a balla :biggrin:
> *


That would be you ROY......... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's the haps on the craps *******, it's Friday!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's friday but the weather sux


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i may have some Daytons for sale.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 2 2008, 09:23 AM~10559417
> *What's the haps on the craps *******, it's Friday!
> *


I ain't heard that in a minute!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 2 2008, 05:39 PM~10562617
> *what up Fes?
> *


Whutz good wit' u chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2008, 05:37 PM~10562609
> *I ain't heard that in a minute!!! :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Today was a *GOOD* day? :dunno:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Sorry Website Not Up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2008, 05:37 PM~10562609
> *I ain't heard that in a minute!!! :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*That's for us old school *******.* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7+May 3 2008, 01:04 AM~10565219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

good morning co!!!!!! nice day about to roll out and hit some switches


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!!!!! Where's everyone been today??? Probably out hittin them switches!!! Or gettin ready for tomorrow!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The Regal will be down tomorrow, hope to see a bunch you guys out there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@May 2 2008, 08:53 PM~10564318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEAN, ARE GOING TO COME DOWN FOR THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Keeping it Traditional


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

nice pics roy i dident even know wasson was throwing there show already


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics ROy!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 07:42 PM~10569206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the number for this???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Looks like everyone was out there showing them rides!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 3 2008, 08:44 PM~10569215
> *got the number for this???
> *


*There was no number posted, but that ****** wanted like $8,500. :thumbsdown: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

anybody got that number for that ls????????????????????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10569244
> *anybody got that number for that ls????????????????????
> *


*Look at message on previous page  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 07:47 PM~10569235
> *There was no number posted, but that ****** wanted like $8,500. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 07:47 PM~10569235
> *There was no number posted, but that ****** wanted like $8,500. :thumbsdown:
> *


daaaaaaaaam whats it got all chrome engine and undies


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10569262
> *daaaaaaaaam whats it got all chrome engine and undies
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 07:56 PM~10569272
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


nevermind


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HEY YOU GUYS TAKE ANY PICTURES OF THAT GREEN CADDY IN YOUR CLUB THATS NICE :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP... bRO's


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice pics Ralph wish i could have gone


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 3 2008, 09:13 PM~10569354
> *Nice pics Ralph wish i could have gone
> *


thanks bRO. THERES ALWAYS TOMORROW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Who got the big tROphies?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 3 2008, 09:17 PM~10569375
> *Who got the big tROphies?
> *


*We took 3 out of the 4 best of's we were missing 1 in the pic.............................

Best Truck~ Ralph (TNH)
Best Lowrider~ Jerry (green caddy w/ undies)
Best Of Show~ JR (TP)*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 09:20 PM~10569388
> *We took 3 out of the 4 best of's we were missing 1 in the pic.............................
> 
> Best Truck~ Ralph (TNH)
> ...


Thats whats up!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 09:09 PM~10569333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Big Hen Dawg showing off after the show :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

AND WE GET TO DO IT ALL AGAIN MANANA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 09:25 PM~10569410
> *AND WE GET TO DO IT ALL AGAIN MANANA
> *


*Only a couple of you,

the rest of us will be at the park. :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 09:26 PM~10569415
> *Only a couple of you,
> 
> the rest of us will be at the park. :biggrin:
> *


ME 2!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 3 2008, 09:26 PM~10569415
> *Only a couple of you,
> 
> the rest of us will be at the park. :biggrin:
> *


ME 2!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP KEV


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 09:15 PM~10569369
> *thanks bRO. THERES ALWAYS TOMORROW
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

tnh call me asap


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo today at the city park in p town i be getting alot of vidios so look you best lol 
and also alot of pix 



so see yous all at the park lol late


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*On my way to the park to gather tables and block off parking spaces. :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Once again whoever is rolling down with us we are meeting @ Fountain Mesa and Powers @ the 7 11 @ 1100


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

BIG :thumbsup: 2 THE GOODTIMERS OUT IN COLORADO, KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 THE BIG "GT".


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats to Wrinkles for winning the Lowrider category :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

First trophy and beat us all with that Black Beauty


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 4 2008, 08:00 AM~10571331
> *Congrats to Wrinkles for winning the Lowrider category :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG UPS 2 THE SOLDIER BOY. CONGRATS WRINKLES.  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS TAKE ALOT OF FOTOS


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

nice pics wish my dash was done so i can take mine out :angry:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 07:53 PM~10569258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 07:31 PM~10569118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10569147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 3 2008, 05:28 PM~10568333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 3 2008, 08:08 PM~10569328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANY PICS OF THA PARQUE


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERES THA PICS! :angry: FROM THA PARK :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2008, 08:17 PM~10574205
> *WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERES THA PICS! :angry: FROM THA PARK :biggrin:
> *


*My battery is dead, but will post tonight.   *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean,Roy I had to leave and you guys were gone so I couldent say laters.So now Im saying it laters and thanks for everything. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10575200
> *Sean,Roy I had to leave and you guys were gone so I couldent say laters.So now Im saying it laters and thanks for everything. :biggrin:
> *


*no pROblem homie, see you in 2 weeks at the Ruthless Show.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's it for tonight, It's time for me to fall out.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RollerZ 57* 


*What's good My ****** JU?*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:19 AM~10576934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE SEAN


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:22 AM~10576943
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RollerZ 57
> 
> 
> ...


cANT SLEEP :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:25 AM~10576948
> *LOOKS NICE SEAN
> *


*Gracias bROther!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:25 AM~10576952
> *cANT SLEEP :uh:
> *


*Stop sniff'n Torta Crack :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:27 AM~10576956
> *Stop sniff'n Torta Crack :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



EEEWWWWW...TELL ME HOW THAT TASTE MAN!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:28 AM~10576960
> *EEEWWWWW...TELL ME HOW THAT TASTE MAN!
> *


*Gonna have to talk to Manny on that one :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:28 AM~10576962
> *Gonna have to talk to Manny on that one :biggrin:
> *


*X1000*
*THE LAST TIME I TRIED TO SNIFF UP SOME CRACK THE ANSWER WAS!!!!!!*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*JU <---------------------can't sleep cause he is having nightmares about getting beat up at the hotel in Burque :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:30 AM~10576968
> *JU <---------------------can't sllep cause he is having nightmares about getting beat up at the hotel in Burque :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*THAT'S NOT THAT FUNNY BRO, IM GOING TO SEND HER TO THE DENVER SHOW & SAY THAT YOUR A BIG BALLA & THAT YOU WILL TREAT HER FAT ASS @ THE FINEST BUFFET TABLE!* :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:30 AM~10576967
> *X1000
> THE LAST TIME I TRIED TO SNIFF UP SOME CRACK THE ANSWER WAS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Your #1 :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:32 AM~10576976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Your #1 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



SOME CHICA SENT ME THAT SHIT....I SAID KOOL SHE MUST OF HAD HERPIES, SO SHE HAD TO WORN A *****...ITS ALL GOOD..........LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:32 AM~10576975
> *THAT'S NOT THAT FUNNY BRO, IM GOING TO SEND HER TO THE DENVER SHOW & SAY THAT YOUR A BIG BALLA & THAT YOU WILL TREAT HER FAT ASS @ THE FINEST BUFFET TABLE! :0
> *



******, you were one black eye away fROm knock'n the dust off that pussy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:39 AM~10576985
> *******, you were one black eye away fROm knock'n the dust off that pussy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im Glad I didnt.... bitch would of Ate me


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut it is To everyone in that big CO??????? Happy official Cinco De Mayo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How was everyones WEEKend???


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:39 AM~10576985
> *******, you were one black eye away fROm knock'n the dust off that pussy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: 


Sorry Ju, I had to laugh at that one bRO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 5 2008, 03:04 AM~10577135
> *:roflmao:
> Sorry Ju, I had to laugh at that one bRO  :biggrin:
> *


lol.......................


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.Nice pics Sean.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD morning CO ,what up JR


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:07 AM~10576888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: STILL LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:00 AM~10576848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:01 AM~10576851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ID KEEP THE GOLD DAYTONS ON IT.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 12:02 AM~10576862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!! The Parque was cool yesterday!!! Thanks to Rollerz for the barbecue, good food and you know a ******'s gotta eat!!! LOL

Badass rides, all the Different Car Clubs, and good people's made for a good day!!! Definitely gotta do it again.


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 5 2008, 04:39 AM~10577237
> *GOOD morning CO ,what up JR
> *


hey Roy :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408047


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some of the Pics from yesterday!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn is everybody workin today


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo yesterday was great lots of great cars i give props to every1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Izzy  *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 5 2008, 01:32 AM~10576975
> *THAT'S NOT THAT FUNNY BRO, IM GOING TO SEND HER TO THE DENVER SHOW & SAY THAT YOUR A BIG BALLA & THAT YOU WILL TREAT HER FAT ASS @ THE FINEST BUFFET TABLE! :0
> *


Dont trip SEAN I got ur back...

LET ME HANDLE HER..... :biggrin: ...I'LL TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM...I LUV THEM GANGSTER BITCHEZ....LET ME SHOW HER WHAT THE REAL "THUGG PASSION" IZ ABOUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! gang of peeps at the park!!! Looked fun!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like you guys had fun sorry I couldn't make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Park was killer,had some Good Times


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2008, 05:35 PM~10581788
> *Looks like you guys had fun sorry I couldn't make it
> *


*You have some explaining to do :angry: 








JK :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@May 5 2008, 05:25 PM~10581737
> *Dont trip SEAN I got ur back...
> 
> LET ME HANDLE HER..... :biggrin: ...I'LL TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM...I LUV THEM GANGSTER BITCHEZ....LET ME SHOW HER WHAT THE REAL "THUGG PASSION" IZ ABOUT
> *


 :0 

*Better have a filero, and the cuete on you, cause she is as gangster as it gets. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10581873
> *You have some explaining to do :angry:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10582294
> *what up Roy?
> *


What up Chris,How you doing bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 5 2008, 10:06 AM~10578716
> *Here are some of the Pics  from yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIX...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up roy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Pix everyone!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics ROy, you don't miss a thing :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

right on JR from R O northern co thanks for hooking me up with those air bags!!!!!!! your club has our respect :thumbsup: we need more class act homies like him in the lowrider community!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!! How is everyone today???

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 5 2008, 11:39 PM~10585580
> *right on JR from R O northern co thanks for hooking me up with those air bags!!!!!!! your club has our respect :thumbsup: we need more class act homies like him in the lowrider community!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*That's Mr. Thugg Passion the 3rd :biggrin: *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what's up sip?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo wad up every1


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 6 2008, 09:52 AM~10587698
> *what's up sip?
> *


What up max! how are things up north?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Another nice day out there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I still have my elco for sale and will come with an elco parts car along with it


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 6 2008, 09:31 AM~10588157
> *What up max! how are things up north?!
> *


things r so so how about down south


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ??? "ROLLERZ" "RUTHLESS" "GOODTIMES" "MOST HATED" " UCE" " TRADITIONS" AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ I MIZZED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 12:53 PM~10589466
> *I still have my elco for sale and will come with an elco parts car along with it
> *


Or for trade :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 6 2008, 07:19 PM~10593060
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ??? "ROLLERZ" "RUTHLESS" "GOODTIMES" "MOST HATED" " UCE" " TRADITIONS"  AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ I MIZZED
> *


 :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 6 2008, 06:19 PM~10593060
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ??? "ROLLERZ" "RUTHLESS" "GOODTIMES" "MOST HATED" " UCE" " TRADITIONS"  AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ I MIZZED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hi


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up kev dinner was good, did u work on that cylinder tnh


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up rollerz fam, whats up good times, and the other riders


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@May 6 2008, 08:55 PM~10594115
> *whats up rollerz fam,  whats up good times, and the other riders
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@May 6 2008, 08:55 PM~10594115
> *whats up rollerz fam,  whats up good times, and the other riders
> *


What's GOOD ROLLER :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2008, 08:52 PM~10594083
> *what up kev dinner was good, did u work on that cylinder tnh
> *


WHATS UP BRO. NOT YET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up everybody??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10594173
> *WHATS UP BRO. NOT YET
> *



just got home a few minutes ago


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2008, 09:03 PM~10594209
> *just got home a few minutes ago
> *


OIC STILL WAITING ON THE PHONE CALL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 6 2008, 09:04 PM~10594222
> *OIC STILL WAITING ON THE PHONE CALL
> *




your lunch isnt that long


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10594260
> *your lunch isnt that long
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE STILL ORDERING. HAVEN'T CALLED ME BACK YET


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 6 2008, 07:19 PM~10593060
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ??? "ROLLERZ" "RUTHLESS" "GOODTIMES" "MOST HATED" " UCE" " TRADITIONS"  AND ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ I MIZZED
> *


Whats up Tony?I thought I would have seen you at the park Sunday.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 6 2008, 09:45 PM~10594685
> *Whats up Tony?I thought I would have seen you at the park Sunday.
> *


*He was grounded! :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10594305
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE STILL ORDERING. HAVEN'T CALLED ME BACK YET
> *


*He is still ordering, you know how big that ******* appetite is :biggrin: *


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 5 2008, 06:31 PM~10582235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10594942
> *DAMN THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:
> *


Do you still own it or was someone else driving it??


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 10:44 PM~10595278
> *Do you still own it or was someone else driving it??
> *


I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY HOMIES IN PEUBLO DAWG IM BUILDING THE TWIN TO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 10:47 PM~10595300
> *I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY HOMIES IN PEUBLO DAWG IM BUILDING THE TWIN TO IT.... :biggrin:
> *


I see because someone told me the guy crusing it last time I seen it wasn't you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *MOSTHATED CC, kaddyman* 

*What's good? *


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 10:59 PM~10595388
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, MOSTHATED CC, kaddyman
> 
> What's good?
> *


JUS CHILLIN HOMIE JUS TRYING TO GET MY SHIT TOGETHER SO I CAN MOB UP TO PEUBLO IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING TO MUCH FUN.....


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10594942
> *DAMN THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT REAREND LOOKS FAMILIAR.. HAHA...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10595380
> *I see because someone told me the guy crusing it last time I seen it wasn't you
> *


YA I SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE MEMO TO MAKE ROOM FOR MY NEW PROJECTS HOMIE...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

are colorado Rollerz, and Mosthated going to Alamosa for the fathers day car show?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10588157
> *What up max! how are things up north?!
> *


yo dogg... u get your plate?? you never called?...

call me dogg... im officially a free agent. Im talking to Butch here in Abq dogg... rollin the dice g


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10595431
> *are colorado Rollerz, and Mosthated going to Alamosa for the fathers day car show?
> *


I don't think I am I might retire my ride from car shows I haven't made up my mind yet I might make it to check it out though just have to see how things go


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:09 PM~10595474
> *I don't think I am I might retire my ride from car shows I haven't made up my mind yet I might make it to check it out though just have to see how things go
> *


God willing bro... me and my lac will be there.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:05 PM~10595444
> *yo dogg... u get your plate??  you never called?...
> 
> call me dogg... im officially a free agent.  Im talking to Butch here in Abq dogg... rollin the dice g
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10595504
> *God willing bro... me and my lac will be there.
> *


*With an RO plaque? :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10595504
> *God willing bro... *


what does that mean??


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10595505
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you already know....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:09 PM~10595474
> *I don't think I am I might retire my ride from car shows I haven't made up my mind yet I might make it to check it out though just have to see how things go
> *


*That's too sick of a ride to retire Larry. It has some more years left to show homie.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10595518
> *That's too sick of a ride to retire Larry. It has some more years left to show homie.
> *


Maybe if I pulled my head out and went to have fun and didn't go to compete you know just take it and park it but no I have to take all that display shit and take the wheels off and it gets old I'm sure you know whats up with that homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, MOSTHATED CC, HUSTLER94, kaddyman, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10595513
> *what does that mean??
> *


oh you know dogg... im planning on going down there. Im just saying...thats my plan. imma drive my ride to Alamosa too... fuck a trailor dogg...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10595537
> *oh you know dogg... im planning on going down there.  Im just saying...thats my plan.  imma drive my ride to Alamosa too... fuck a trailor dogg...
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:16 PM~10595531
> *Maybe if I pulled my head out and went to have fun and didn't go to compete you know just take it and park it but no I have to take all that display shit and take the wheels off and it gets old I'm sure you know whats up with that homie
> *


 yo bro.. take ur ride park it on the grass... lets BBQ... fuck it. make it a fun day not work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:16 PM~10595531
> *Maybe if I pulled my head out and went to have fun and didn't go to compete you know just take it and park it but no I have to take all that display shit and take the wheels off and it gets old I'm sure you know whats up with that homie
> *


Yeah I feel you dawg, but that's what being on top is all about. I'm sure you would rather go through that trouble to show the elco over having a simple ride with paint and wheels posted up at a show right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:18 PM~10595547
> *yo bro.. take ur ride park it on the grass... lets BBQ... fuck it.  make it a fun day not work
> *


Yeah no shit that sounds like fun I kind of want to take it to Denver because I heard that elco from Arkansas is coming down but he might crush me but it'll be fun going up against him :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10595504
> *God willing bro... me and my lac will be there.
> *


WERE GONNA HAVE TO PARTY AT MY NEW HOUSE KEN.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2008, 11:19 PM~10595556
> *Yeah no shit that sounds like fun I kind of want to take it to Denver because I heard that elco from Arkansas is coming down but he might crush me but it'll be fun going up against him :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: *pics*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

take the five-nine to alamosa, and save the cleaning of the elco for the denver...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:19 PM~10595553
> *Yeah I feel you dawg, but that's what being on top is all about. I'm sure you would rather go through that trouble to show the elco over having a simple ride with paint and wheels posted up at a show right?
> *


Yeah I think your right I mean even if it's just a cruise which thats what my ride is I'd still have to do undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:19 PM~10595562
> *WERE GONNA HAVE TO PARTY AT MY NEW HOUSE KEN.....
> *


Imma stay with you dogg.... Ill need a place to crash


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, kaddyman, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, HUSTLER94, ROLLERZONLY 719

*Ahh shit, Them Rollerz are starting get a lil deep in here :biggrin: *


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10595584
> *Imma stay with you dogg....  Ill need a place to crash
> *


GOT YOU COVERED DAWGY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10595588
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, kaddyman, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, HUSTLER94, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> Ahh shit, Them Rollerz are starting get a lil deep in here :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10595596
> *GOT YOU COVERED DAWGY
> *


im a free agent for the minute dogg.... me and my lac are looking for a real "FAMILY"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check out the new whip* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10595569
> *:dunno: pics
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:28 PM~10595660
> *Check out the new whip :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 oh shit... bangin the 60 soapbox racer


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:28 PM~10595660
> *Check out the new whip :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH HOMIE? IM LOOKING FOR A BANGER..lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:27 PM~10595643
> *im a free agent for the minute dogg.... me and my lac are looking for a real "FAMILY"
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:31 PM~10595681
> *HOW MUCH HOMIE? IM LOOKING FOR A BANGER..lol :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

well put...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:27 PM~10595643
> *im a free agent for the minute dogg.... me and my lac are looking for a real "FAMILY"
> *


X2


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

me and my homie that owns "THE HULK" are gonna layem down in Alamosa... he says hes going with me to represent...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:35 PM~10595704
> *X2
> *


Same to you.........................................





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10595725
> *me and my homie that owns "THE HULK" are gonna layem down in Alamosa... he says hes going with me to represent...
> *


FO SHO.....HEY HOMIE I GOT THE ESCO CLIP TODAY FOR THE DUALLY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10595725
> *me and my homie that owns "THE HULK" are gonna layem down in Alamosa... he says hes going with me to represent...
> *


*The "HULK" is an original RO car.  *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

chichi-licious!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:40 PM~10595750
> *The "HULK" is an original RO car.
> 
> 
> ...


yup.... the new owner has improved it... new interior, badass full display, redone hardlines, setup shit...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

DAMN I WANNA COOKIE AFTER LOOKIN AT THEM TITTIES...lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10595769
> *yup.... the new owner has improved it... new interior, badass full display, redone hardlines, setup shit...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:40 PM~10595752
> *chichi-licious!!!
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10595773
> *DAMN I WANNA COOKIE AFTER LOOKIN AT THEM TITTIES...lol
> *


aight dogg... hit me up. i send u pics of the new custom intererior in my Magnum.. my interior guy slaps homie...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10595773
> *DAMN I WANNA COOKIE AFTER LOOKIN AT THEM TITTIES...lol
> *


aight dogg... hit me up. i send u pics of the new custom intererior in my Magnum.. my interior guy slaps homie...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10595534
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, MOSTHATED CC, HUSTLER94, kaddyman, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


not much about to crash out
you?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:48 PM~10595822
> *aight dogg... hit me up.  i send u pics of the new custom intererior in my Magnum.. my interior guy slaps homie...
> *


HAHAHA..THATS GOOD CUZ IMA FIRE MINE THE FUCKIN SLACKER.... :buttkick:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:50 PM~10595841
> *HAHAHA..THATS GOOD CUZ IMA FIRE MINE THE FUCKIN SLACKER.... :buttkick:
> *


you shoulda done that a long time ago dogg.... my guy dont know what he's worth. hahaha...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:51 PM~10595854
> *you shoulda done that a long time ago dogg.... my guy dont know what he's worth. hahaha...
> *


I KNOW BRO BUT IM ALWAYS FEELING SORRY FOR FUCKERS AND TRYING TO HELP THEM OUT.....


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10595869
> *I KNOW BRO BUT IM ALWAYS FEELING SORRY FOR FUCKERS AND TRYING TO HELP THEM OUT.....
> *


ya....but you know what the word is about the nice guy......


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 6 2008, 11:55 PM~10595881
> *ya....but you know what the word is about the nice guy......
> *


YUP I KNOW IM TIRED OF BEING THE NICE GUY......


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado Ryders!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies Ridaz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 10:08 AM~10598086
> *What up Rockies Ridaz
> *


*No work today ROy? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* COLORADO_KANDYLAC*

*What's good bROther?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 10:13 AM~10598118
> *No work today ROy?
> *


nah f ing rain homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy!!! Hey just wanted to say thanks for lettin us use your tent and hangin out with some of the GOODTIMES Fam!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 7 2008, 12:23 PM~10599542
> *What up Roy!!! Hey just wanted to say thanks for lettin us use your tent and hangin out with some of the GOODTIMES Fam!!!!!
> *


No problem homie you're more than welcome...GOOD to see you rollin homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 6 2008, 08:45 PM~10594685
> *Whats up Tony?I thought I would have seen you at the park Sunday.
> *


I WAS GOING BUT MAMA SAID NO THAT I WUZ GROUNDED ...AND I HAD SOME FAMILY STUFF GOIN ON..ILL BE THERE NEXT TIME 4 SURE..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 03:08 PM~10601363
> *I WAS GOING BUT MAMA SAID NO THAT I WUZ GROUNDED ...AND I HAD SOME FAMILY STUFF GOIN ON..ILL BE THERE NEXT TIME 4 SURE..
> *


Thats cool.Have to make mama happy.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10598122
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> What's good bROther?
> *


What up bRO! got those skinnies put on today!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's GOOD Colorado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 7 2008, 07:09 PM~10603064
> *What up bRO!  got those skinnies put on today!
> *


Post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 7 2008, 07:09 PM~10603064
> *What up bRO!  got those skinnies put on today!
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Your my new best friend now that your not a ****** any more. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:11 PM~10603082
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Your my new best friend now that your not a ****** any more. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANK YOU!!!!! .......... ASS!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY WAIT A MINUTE DONT YOU HAVE FAT WHITES ON THE VERT?! 


GIVE ME A MINUTE AND I'LL GO TAKE A PIC.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HEY SEAN...HERES ONE U HAVENT SEEN YET...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:30 PM~10603240
> *HEY SEAN...HERES ONE U HAVENT SEEN YET...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tony I didn't know you had such a firm ass :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 7 2008, 07:20 PM~10603151
> *THANK YOU!!!!!  ..........  ASS!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY WAIT A MINUTE DONT YOU HAVE FAT WHITES ON THE VERT?!
> GIVE ME A MINUTE AND I'LL GO TAKE A PIC.
> *


*They won't be on there for long. I'm going to donate them to the African American Lowrider Association, the one you are the president of. :0 *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10603253
> *Damn Tony I didn't know you had such a firm ass :0
> *


U LIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:30 PM~10603240
> *HEY SEAN...HERES ONE U HAVENT SEEN YET...
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, that's a nice ass, and NO I haven't seen that one YET. :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:34 PM~10603268
> *Damn, that's a nice ass, and NO I haven't seen that one YET.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did you guys here about the BS judging in Denver for Cinco?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone know of anyone selling a honda


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SORRY HERE IT IZ AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SORRY HERE IT IZ AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 06:40 PM~10603327
> *SORRY HERE IT IZ AGAIN. :biggrin:
> http://i30.tinypic.com/hrbw3o.jpg[/IMG
> [/b][/quote]
> [img]http://i30.tinypic.com/hrbw3o.jpg*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:36 PM~10603292
> *REMEMBER WHAT I SAID ABOUT "SAT " NIGHT?
> *


*Yeah, where are the rest of the pics! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:37 PM~10603301
> *anyone know of anyone selling a honda
> *


*Gas prices are killing you , huh :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ralph has a little beater that run's good, but looks ugly. I am unsure of the make/model, but I know he'll sell it cheap. Used to be his commuter.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:44 PM~10603352
> *Gas prices are killing you , huh :angry:
> *


very much so :yessad:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:43 PM~10603345
> *Yeah, where are the rest of the pics! :biggrin:
> *


HERE IZ ANOTHER.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10603361
> *very much so :yessad:
> *


*Imagine my gas bill, living in Pueblo working in Springs and Canon City. I have an 01 Acura CL as my daily with 25 MPG, and I still spend over $250 in gas a month. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10603368
> *Wassup Sean
> *


*What's GOOD my ******?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:36 PM~10603294
> *Did you guys here about the BS judging in Denver for Cinco?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:49 PM~10603388
> *What's GOOD my ******?
> *


nada
what did you do today?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10603365
> *HERE IZ ANOTHER.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, I understand 6:00am now :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:49 PM~10603395
> *nada
> what did you do today?
> *


*Worked ****** :twak: What did you do?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:50 PM~10603401
> *Damn, I understand 6:00am now :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:49 PM~10603393
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*The Chameleon Regal fROm Sweet Dreams took best of show over Thugg Passion :0 *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:51 PM~10603412
> *Worked ****** :twak: What did you do?
> *


worked


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:51 PM~10603418
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Mas?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10603431
> *worked
> *


*You think I was at home chillen today or what?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:48 PM~10603381
> *Imagine my gas bill, living in Pueblo working in Springs and Canon City. I have an 01 Acura CL as my daily with 25 MPG, and I still spend over $250 in gas a month.
> *


that saves you $250 at least :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:53 PM~10603428
> *The Chameleon Regal fROm Sweet Dreams took best of show over Thugg Passion :0
> *


WTF? :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:54 PM~10603449
> *You think I was at home chillen today or what?
> *


no i just meant at which store


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 06:53 PM~10603439
> *Mas?
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:56 PM~10603462
> *that saves you $250 at least :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

*True*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:56 PM~10603465
> *no i just meant at which store
> *


*#60, did an APA. Didn't leave until 20 till 6, it was an adventure :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 07:57 PM~10603474
> *U KNOW I CANT KEEP THEM AROUND..MABE ILL SEND THEM 2 UR HOUSE.."THE PIX"*


  

*I thought you meant the girl :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10603494
> *
> 
> I thought you meant the girl :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:59 PM~10603486
> *#60, did an APA. Didn't leave until 20 till 6, it was an adventure :angry:
> *


did you get complaints about me or what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 08:01 PM~10603511
> *did you get complaints about me or what?
> *


*fROm her? NO*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:01 PM~10603511
> *did you get complaints about me or what?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ROY WHY U SO QUIET?? THOUGHTS OF LOOKN AT MY ASS? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *FIRMEX*, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS

*What's GOOD homie? It was GOOD meeting you the other day. Your Regal is killen 'em  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 08:03 PM~10603530
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 07:07 PM~10603570
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:03 PM~10603527
> *fROm her? NO
> *


oh i figured she would


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SEAN..WONDER IF DARRIN WOULD HOOK IT UP ON THAT TURNTABLE IF IT WOULD WORK?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 08:08 PM~10603577
> *oh i figured she would
> *


*She threw you under the bus a couple of times for your direction on operational items, but that's about it, No biggie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 08:09 PM~10603583
> *SEAN..WONDER IF DARRIN WOULD HOOK IT UP ON THAT TURNTABLE IF IT WOULD WORK?
> *


*It's built for an X frame, but he can build to Spec. PM me for price.  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:12 PM~10603606
> *It's built for an X frame, but he can build to Spec. PM me for price.
> *


OK...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:10 PM~10603594
> *She threw you under the bus a couple of times for your direction on operational items, but that's about it, No biggie.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10603428
> *The Chameleon Regal fROm Sweet Dreams took best of show over Thugg Passion :0
> *


 :0 
that is a clean regal though from what I remember,I'd like to beat it one day for kicking my ass @ Cinco though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Thugg Passion shoulda won though
'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

see what kinda ride that is Sean,I need a beater homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:06 PM~10603561
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD homie? It was GOOD meeting you the other day. Your Regal is killen 'em
> *


It will be killin em  
Guts soon to come :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:19 PM~10603661
> *I think Thugg Passion shoulda won though
> '
> *


*TP has full undies, the Regal has only front undies. TP has engraving, etched glass, and blah, blah blah.

Point is from a points stand point, the Regal don't stand a chance. Just my .02*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:23 PM~10603701
> *TP has full undies, the Regal has only front undies. TP has engraving, etched glass, and blah, blah blah.
> 
> Point is from a points stand point, the Regal don't stand a chance. Just my .02
> *


oooh I see,I'm not too knowledgable on the points thing but after you mentioned that I fully agree


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10603712
> *oooh I see,I'm not too knowledgable on the points thing but after you mentioned that I fully agree
> *


*Better watch out ROy that regal is coming after you next weekend :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

knowledgeable *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:25 PM~10603729
> *Better watch out ROy that regal is coming after you next weekend :0
> *


TNH will take best of,I'll be lucky if I place in 60's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10603712
> *oooh I see,I'm not too knowledgable on the points thing but after you mentioned that I fully agree
> *


*Not only that, but a G-Body Vs. an Impala???*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10603745
> *TNH will take best of,I'll be lucky if I place in 60's
> *


 *:uh: I don't agree with either one of those two statements.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan coming out strong in the 09

























:cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10603765
> *Ivan coming out strong in the 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tone, 

Darren said the one he has will not work for ur 47. He said it would not be safe and he don't reccomend it, but he will build you one.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that a fucking frame job or what?
Big ups Ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Is that the frame of the cutty? :0 *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10603765
> *Ivan coming out strong in the 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10603784
> *Tone,
> 
> Darren said the one he has will not work for ur 47. He said it would not be safe and he don't reccomend it, but he will build you one.
> *


CALL ME..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Big Q-voles to all of you tonight Sean,Tony,Kevin,Jose,Ivan,Marcos,Y RICH EL PRESIDENTE DE TRADITIONS9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, FIRMEX, TRADITIONS 79 65*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 08:31 PM~10603804
> *CALL ME..
> *


Answer :twak:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:30 PM~10603794
> *Is that the frame of the cutty? :0
> *


Yeah it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have never seen a nicer G-body frame


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:33 PM~10603821
> *Big Q-voles to all of you tonight Sean,Tony,Kevin,Jose,Ivan,Marcos,Y RICH EL PRESIDENTE DE TRADITIONS9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, FIRMEX, TRADITIONS 79 65
> *


sup ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10603746
> *Not only that, but a G-Body Vs. an Impala???
> *


Yeah I can see an Impala winning with less mods,but it's kinda funny seeing it the other way around


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:33 PM~10603821
> *Big Q-voles to all of you tonight Sean,Tony,Kevin,Jose,Ivan,Marcos,Y RICH EL PRESIDENTE DE TRADITIONS9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, mafioso65, 4pump84cutty, FIRMEX, TRADITIONS 79 65
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Big ups to Kobe Bryant for NBA MVP and those Fabulous Lakers*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up fellas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 08:54 PM~10603998
> *whats up fellas?
> *


What up TNH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 08:56 PM~10604011
> *What up TNH
> *


another long day at work. whats good with you bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got a Suburban for sale,price negotiable :biggrin: 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/672145975.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:04 PM~10604071
> *another long day at work. whats good with you bRO?
> *


Looking for a Honda or Toyota beater for work homie gas prices gonna kill a MF


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 09:04 PM~10604075
> *Got a Suburban for sale,price negotiable :biggrin:
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/672145975.html
> *


*Good Price :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 08:54 PM~10603998
> *whats up fellas?
> *


waddup Ralph


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's really clean just takes like 135 to fill up and I am not gonna use it to tow like I first thought so might as well sell it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh
Damn Rollerz getting deep in here


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 09:10 PM~10604121
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PROPER DOS, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh
> Damn Rollerz getting deep in here
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 09:05 PM~10604085
> *Looking for a Honda or Toyota beater for work homie gas prices gonna kill a MF
> *


i wish i would've known a week ago i just let my beater go for cheap


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 09:07 PM~10604098
> *waddup Ralph
> *


waiting for tomorROw. whats good bROther


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 10:04 PM~10604705
> *waiting for tomorROw. whats good bROther
> *


S.S.D.D.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10604717
> *S.S.D.D.
> *


you coming down or is that a dumb question


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10604746
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ
> *


did you change your number?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10604742
> *you coming down or is that a dumb question
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10604763
> *did you change your number?
> *


NO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 10:08 PM~10604767
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:08 PM~10604771
> *NO
> *


did you forget how to answer it then


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:10 PM~10604798
> *did you forget how to answer it then
> *


DID U EVEN TRY 2 CALL IT :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10604746
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ
> *


sup big TONE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 09:11 PM~10604802
> *sup big TONE
> *


WHAT UP KEV ? U STAYN BUSY AT WORK?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:12 PM~10604817
> *WHAT UP KEV ? U STAYN BUSY AT WORK?
> *


yep gotta get that $$$$$


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 7 2008, 09:13 PM~10604824
> *yep gotta get that $$$$$
> *


I NEED SOME OF THAT $$$$$


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10604801
> *DID U EVEN TRY 2 CALL IT :uh:
> *


yep from my work phone. we need to work out something for four instead of five


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up john john


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:15 PM~10604848
> *yep from my work phone. we need to work out something for four instead of five
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 7 2008, 10:16 PM~10604861
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:20 PM~10604914
> *pm sent
> *


REPLIED


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 10:54 PM~10605021
> *
> *


*TNH and 47_chevy are finally coming out of the closet with their secret affair.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 10:10 PM~10604798
> *did you forget how to answer it then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up colorado what happing put plans in the works today for the 65


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

I FINALLY GOT THE 64 RUNNIN THE WAY IT SHOULD HAVE RUNNIN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT LIFTED. MUCH PROPS TO TODD AT STREET LIFE 4 THE ADVISE ON PUTTIN A 12" SLIP YOKE ON INSTEAD OF THE 6" THAT I HAD.

View My Video
[/quote]


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Chuck.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 7 2008, 09:16 PM~10604859
> *what up john john
> *


JUST KICK IT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 8 2008, 09:43 AM~10607129
> *JUST KICK IT
> *


*What is he going to kick? :cheesy: *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what's up colorado


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 8 2008, 10:27 AM~10607511
> *what's up colorado
> *


YOU GOT A PM G....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> I FINALLY GOT THE 64 RUNNIN THE WAY IT SHOULD HAVE RUNNIN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT LIFTED. MUCH PROPS TO TODD AT STREET LIFE 4 THE ADVISE ON PUTTIN A 12" SLIP YOKE ON INSTEAD OF THE 6" THAT I HAD.
> 
> View My Video


[/quote]
*THATS IT MANIAC....DIPPEN THAT 3 WHEEL IN AZILLA HOMIE!!!! ILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET TO CALIFAS HOMEBOY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Colorado TTMFT*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 03:15 PM~10610015
> *Colorado TTMFT
> *


GET BACK TO WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2008, 08:08 AM~10606878
> *Whutz Up CO
> *


WHAT UP FES?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 09:59 PM~10605058
> *TNH and 47_chevy are finally coming out of the closet with their secret affair.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 8 2008, 04:28 PM~10610110
> *I'm happy it's out in the open now.
> *


 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 03:32 PM~10610140
> *:0
> *


WTF? :buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 8 2008, 04:32 PM~10610151
> *WTF? :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> I FINALLY GOT THE 64 RUNNIN THE WAY IT SHOULD HAVE RUNNIN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT LIFTED. MUCH PROPS TO TODD AT STREET LIFE 4 THE ADVISE ON PUTTIN A 12" SLIP YOKE ON INSTEAD OF THE 6" THAT I HAD.
> 
> View My Video


[/quote]
Damn not only outta the garage but 3 wheeling? :0 
WTF I almost shit my pants. :biggrin: 
GOOD to see you finally having some fun with your car Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 09:48 AM~10607179
> *What is he going to kick? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You a foolio :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10610717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You a foolio :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 09:48 AM~10607179
> *What is he going to kick? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 8 2008, 06:27 AM~10606137
> *
> *


what up JR?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You going tonight TNH?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 07:38 PM~10611467
> *You going tonight TNH?
> *


OF COURSE. ARE YOU?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I FINALLY GOT THE 64 RUNNIN THE WAY IT SHOULD HAVE RUNNIN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT LIFTED. MUCH PROPS TO TODD AT STREET LIFE 4 THE ADVISE ON PUTTIN A 12" SLIP YOKE ON INSTEAD OF THE 6" THAT I HAD.
> 
> View My Video


[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS*

*What's GOOD ROy?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 8 2008, 07:41 PM~10611493
> *OF COURSE. ARE YOU?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 08:17 PM~10611723
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


what time are you leaving


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

94 fleetwood for sale runs good


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 8 2008, 08:45 PM~10611899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ALREADY!!! how much you want for it?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The rugrats reppin for GOODTIMES


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10611956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT BIG CADDY REALLY MAKES YOU AND SELENA LOOK SMALL!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TO MY BROZ  FROM COLO*RO*DO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 8 2008, 08:56 PM~10611981
> *DAMN THAT BIG CADDY REALLY MAKES YOU AND SELENA LOOK SMALL!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH CIPP YOU TALL FOCKER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Tharen?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2008, 08:25 PM~10612269
> *Whutz good Tharen?
> *


nada chillin sold the cuttless,about to trade the linc for a elco :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2008, 08:25 PM~10612269
> *Whutz good Tharen?
> *


whats good with you?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo wad up every1


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 8 2008, 09:29 PM~10612304
> *whats good with you?
> *


Shit jus chillin now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 8 2008, 09:30 PM~10612313
> *yo wad up every1
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 8 2008, 08:12 PM~10611693
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD ROy?
> *


What up Sean,and the rest of Colorado....hey Jose I got a compressor :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10612368
> *What up Sean,and the rest of Colorado....hey Jose I got a compressor :biggrin:
> *


whadup roy did u get that pm?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10612368
> *What up Sean,and the rest of Colorado....hey Jose I got a compressor :biggrin:
> *


whadup roy did u get that pm?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah pm'd back homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 8 2008, 07:31 PM~10611409
> *what up JR?
> *


Not much Ralph.Same old stuff down this way.So whats good with you?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 8 2008, 08:45 PM~10611899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much homie?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

yo john.. you need a fully chrome adex super duty??? $550.00... a homie of mine has it


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 8 2008, 10:28 PM~10612961
> *yo john.. you need a fully chrome adex super duty???  $550.00... a homie of mine has it
> *


I SHO DO DAWGY ILL CALL YOU IN THE MORNING ON THAT FER SHOW........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 8 2008, 08:45 PM~10611899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you guys get tired of shit quick :cheesy: Good luck on the sale bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 8 2008, 08:45 PM~10611899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*How much for the 3rd time :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2008, 02:35 AM~10614067
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*Not much Big L Dawg, what's good with you homie?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 9 2008, 02:58 AM~10614082
> *Not much Big L Dawg, what's good with you homie?
> *


Just chillin man doing the work thing I guess if thats what you call it :cheesy: So any plans for the 65 before the Denver Show??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2008, 03:03 AM~10614088
> *Just chillin man doing the work thing I guess if thats what you call it :cheesy:  So any plans for the 65 before the Denver Show??
> *


*Maybe add some chrome to the motor, but other than that not too much homie. I'm satisfied to cruise it the way it is for now.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 9 2008, 03:20 AM~10614097
> *Maybe add some chrome to the motor, but other than that not too much homie. I'm satisfied to cruise it the way it is for now.
> *


Sounds good I'll probably throw a different rear end in my ride but might be sold so we'll see homie's coming along way though so might take a month or month n a half but he's trying to come sooner see what happens


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2008, 03:25 AM~10614104
> *Sounds good I'll probably throw a different rear end in my ride but might be sold so we'll see homie's coming along way though so might take a month or month n a half but he's trying to come sooner see what happens
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*I hope you get what you want for it, it's a bad azz ride!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD Morning Colorado!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 9 2008, 07:01 AM~10614395
> *GOOD Morning Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 8 2008, 08:34 PM~10612368
> *What up Sean,and the rest of Colorado....hey Jose I got a compressor :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 7 2008, 07:06 PM~10603561
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD homie? It was GOOD meeting you the other day. Your Regal is killen 'em
> *


Gracias homie.It was cool meeting u too. Had a great time in Pueblo.Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10603765
> *Ivan coming out strong in the 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: DAM!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: boriqua9279,* FIRMEX*

What up Bro!!!! I agree your Regal was Killin em!!!! That's a Badass Ride Homie.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 9 2008, 08:30 AM~10615250
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: boriqua9279, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


Thanks homie,Your Regal is bad ass tambien.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 9 2008, 07:00 AM~10614392
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you get what you want for it, it's a bad azz ride!
> *


He said he'll give asking price


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2008, 11:36 AM~10616332
> *He said he'll give asking price
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

CHANGE OF PLANS FOR DENVER SHOW....

THE HOLIDAY INN DOES HAVE ALOT OF ROOMS LEFT THAT WEEKEND. EVERYONE IS CHANGING THERE RESERVATIONS BACK TO THE HOLIDAY INN.

(303) 292 9500....I JUST CALLED AND THEY HAVE 40-50 ROOMS LEFT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 9 2008, 11:08 AM~10616591
> *
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 9 2008, 03:28 PM~10617970
> *WHAT UP BRO?
> *


Just got off work.Ready to have a couple of beers. :biggrin:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MILKWEED checkin in started work its hard labor but worth it better than the army life. What up GOODTIMERS.


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

MILKWEED checkin in started work its hard labor but worth it better than the army life. What up GOODTIMERS.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 9 2008, 02:27 AM~10614060
> *How much for the 3rd time :biggrin:
> *


4000 without e&g grill and wheels and 5000 with it all . just flushed the radiator and put a new windshield in it the grill, wheels and tires are new 149,000 miles lt1 motor runs good too.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*DENVER ROOM INFO</span>

THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT NOW HAS ROOMS AVAILABLE.ANYBODY THAT ALREADY GOT ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN CAN SWITCH OVER TO THE HOLIDAY INN IF THEY WOULD LIKE. TELL THEM ITS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS 89.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY- SUNDAY. <span style=\'color:red\'>THE NUMBER IS 303-292-9500*


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 9 2008, 11:45 AM~10615429
> *Thanks homie,Your Regal is bad ass tambien.
> *



HOW ABOUT SOME PICS OF BOTH YOUR REGALS. I WANNA SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 8 2008, 06:41 PM~10611493
> *OF COURSE. ARE YOU?
> *


RALPH, ILL CALL U N THA MORNIN..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10619457
> *DENVER ROOM INFO</span>
> 
> THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT NOW HAS ROOMS AVAILABLE.ANYBODY THAT ALREADY GOT ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN CAN SWITCH OVER TO THE HOLIDAY INN IF THEY WOULD LIKE. TELL THEM ITS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS 89.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY- SUNDAY. <span style=\'color:red\'>THE NUMBER IS 303-292-9500
> *


WHAT UP TIGGER?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 9 2008, 03:34 PM~10618451
> *Just got off work.Ready to have a couple of beers. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 9 2008, 07:24 PM~10619457
> *DENVER ROOM INFO</span>
> 
> THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT NOW HAS ROOMS AVAILABLE.ANYBODY THAT ALREADY GOT ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN CAN SWITCH OVER TO THE HOLIDAY INN IF THEY WOULD LIKE. TELL THEM ITS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS 89.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY- SUNDAY. <span style=\'color:red\'>THE NUMBER IS 303-292-9500
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 8 2008, 10:20 PM~10612890
> *Not much Ralph.Same old stuff down this way.So whats good with you?
> *


TRYING TO SELL THE TRUCK I WANT TO GET AN IMPALA. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SPRINGS SHOW NEST WEEK?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 9 2008, 10:32 PM~10621031
> *RALPH, ILL CALL U N THA MORNIN..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@May 8 2008, 09:00 PM~10612018
> *TO MY BROZ   FROM COLORODO
> 
> 
> ...


MEMORIES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:05 AM~10621652
> *TRYING TO SELL THE TRUCK I WANT TO GET AN IMPALA. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SPRINGS SHOW NEST WEEK?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:05 AM~10621652
> *TRYING TO SELL THE TRUCK I WANT TO GET AN IMPALA. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SPRINGS SHOW NEST WEEK?
> *


What year or does it matter?? Just curious


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2008, 12:22 AM~10621700
> *What year or does it matter?? Just curious
> *


1981


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:27 AM~10621714
> *1981
> *


 :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 10 2008, 12:11 AM~10621673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS POSTED IN THE VEHICLE FOR SALE PAGE NOW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THE CAR CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

i could call dude in the morning early


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:32 AM~10621736
> *WHATS UP WITH THE CAR CHUCK
> *



i could call dude early in the morning


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2008, 12:22 AM~10621700
> *What year or does it matter?? Just curious
> *


FOR A 59 TO 64


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:38 AM~10621767
> *FOR A 59 TO 64
> *


   good luck with the sale and hope you find a car you like


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2008, 12:50 AM~10621815
> *    good luck with the sale and hope you find a car you like
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here you go Ralph *:biggrin: 


A FEW MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE:

RIGHT HAND DRIVE, FULL UNDERCARRIAGE, 5 PUMPS WITH SCISSOR LIFT, FULL INTERIOR, CUSTOM PAINT, AND MUCH MORE TO LIST. 

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR AN IMPALA 58-64 OR G BODY OF EQUAL VALUE 


































[/quote]


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2008, 12:34 AM~10621753
> *i could call dude early in the morning
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO GET IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

POST SOME PICS UP OF LAST NIGHT ROY...LOOKED LIKE THE GOODTIMERS IN COLORADO WERE HAVING SOME FIRME TIEMPOS.........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10621652
> *TRYING TO SELL THE TRUCK I WANT TO GET AN IMPALA. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SPRINGS SHOW NEST WEEK?
> *


CANT GO WRONG THERE HOMIE......


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

SO IVE BEEN TOLD


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

TOOK A WHILE BUT HERES A PIC OF THE FLEET WITH SKINNIES


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 10 2008, 02:01 PM~10623725
> *TOOK A WHILE BUT HERES A PIC OF THE FLEET WITH SKINNIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Now you mexican again :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 10 2008, 12:05 AM~10621652
> *TRYING TO SELL THE TRUCK I WANT TO GET AN IMPALA. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SPRINGS SHOW NEST WEEK?
> *


yea i should be there.Dont think i will take my ride.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 10 2008, 08:35 PM~10625551
> *Now you mexican again :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU! FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...JUST PASSING BY COLORADO..YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 11 2008, 09:48 AM~10627839
> *good morning colorado?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2008, 09:52 AM~10627856
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 11 2008, 09:54 AM~10627858
> *whats up buddy
> *




chillen


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2008, 09:54 AM~10627862
> *chillen
> *


what did you do last night


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 11 2008, 09:55 AM~10627868
> *what did you do last night
> *



just chilled u


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2008, 09:56 AM~10627874
> *just chilled u
> *


THE SAME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 11 2008, 10:01 AM~10627891
> *THE SAME
> *


I know you just started your sale so any hits on the truck??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2008, 02:34 PM~10629234
> *I know you just started your sale so any hits on the truck??
> *


offered a couple trades not sure yet. sell the el camino bRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 11 2008, 07:30 PM~10630949
> *offered a couple trades not sure yet. sell the el camino bRO
> *


I just have to give the guy the go ahead and I'm pretty sure it's gone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2008, 11:18 PM~10632511
> *whats up colorado
> *


*It's past your bed time old man :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wake up Colorado!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado hows the weather that way ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@May 12 2008, 07:41 AM~10633641
> *Whats up Colorado hows the weather that way ?
> *


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! SUPPOSE TO BE IN THE MID 70S IN THE SPRINGS!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 08:33 AM~10633904
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!  SUPPOSE TO BE IN THE MID 70S IN THE SPRINGS!
> *


*And 50% chance of snow tomorROw at low 50's hno: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:58 AM~10634076
> *And 50% chance of snow tomorROw at low 50's hno:
> *


*BUDDY!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10625683
> *yea i should be there.Dont think i will take my ride.
> *


WHY NOT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2008, 10:45 PM~10632296
> *I just have to give the guy the go ahead and I'm pretty sure it's gone
> *


TIME TO BUILD THE 59 UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 12:47 PM~10635887
> *TIME TO BUILD THE 59 UP
> *


Yeah we'll see what happens first


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 11 2008, 11:55 PM~10632680
> *It's past your bed time old man :cheesy:
> *


call me....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO, jus' checkin in...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@May 12 2008, 06:13 PM~10638207
> *call me....
> *


*Calling now............*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up 24/7


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS* 

*What's GOOD ROy? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 07:22 PM~10638756
> *what up 24/7
> *


*Chillen bROther, what about you? Hey have you called everyone about the meeting Saturday?

Call me...........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:22 PM~10638765
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD ROy?
> *


What up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:26 PM~10638797
> *What up Sean
> *


*Chillen bRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still trying to off this Burban and Bike homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, *300MAG*

*Sup J?*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10638821
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, 300MAG
> 
> Sup J?
> *


HELLO BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:23 PM~10638775
> *Chillen bROther, what about you? Hey have you called everyone about the meeting Saturday?
> 
> Call me...........
> *



same! answer focker


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:28 PM~10638817
> *still trying to off this Burban and Bike homie
> *


Now your trying to sell the burban??WTF


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up fellas?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

[/quote]
would you guys trade?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 07:36 PM~10638882
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?
> *


*Talking to Ralph and Chuck. Your car gonna be done this week?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 07:40 PM~10638915
> *Now your trying to sell the burban??WTF
> *


Trying to get a little beater Honda I work 25 miles from home too much gas for only me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:28 PM~10638817
> *still trying to off this Burban and Bike homie
> *


*I made an offer on the bike and it still stands :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10638986
> *Trying to get a little beater Honda I work 25 miles from home too much gas for only me
> *


*Car pool :dunno: You can load up your entire crew in that bish :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I met Tony's Primo Willie from Expressions CC @ the Bowling alley Sunday,He said you know him Sean....what's his Regal look like?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:48 PM~10638983
> *Talking to Ralph and Chuck. Your car gonna be done this week?
> *



I HOPE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, impala63, MOSTHATED CC, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719*

MOST HATED ~ GOOD TIMES ~ ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 12:45 PM~10635876
> *WHY NOT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

>


would you guys trade?
[/quote]
Is that a Caddy or Roadmaster?
Got any more pics?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10639010
> *I met Tony's Primo Willie from Expressions CC @ the Bowling alley Sunday,He said you know him Sean....what's his Regal look like?
> *


*It's a full frame off. Chameleon (sp) paint, full undies, interior, engine, chrome set up y todo. pRObably will be one of the best G Body's in Colorado if he ever busts it out. It's been a pROgress for like 4 years now.

He does good hydraulic work too.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10638988
> *I made an offer on the bike and it still stands :biggrin:
> *


I had it sold the fucker even gave me $50 to hold it...He aint answered his phone in 5 days looks like I made $50 :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up guys


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN 2 ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO? WHAT'S UP ROY, I MET YOUR PRIMO IN AZ AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> would you guys trade?


Is that a Caddy or Roadmaster?
Got any more pics?
[/quote]
ROADMASTER ITS GETTING PAINTED RIGHT NOW. HE HASNT SENT ME ANYMORE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> would you guys trade?


Is that a Caddy or Roadmaster?
Got any more pics?
[/quote]

*Road master  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10639060
> *It's a full frame off. Chameleon (sp) paint, full undies, interior, engine, chrome set up y todo. pRObably will be one of the best G Body's in Colorado if he ever busts it out. It's been a pROgress for like 4 years now.
> 
> He does good hydraulic work too.
> *


Is it the one from sweet dreams or a different one??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10639060
> *It's a full frame off. Chameleon (sp) paint, full undies, interior, engine, chrome set up y todo. pRObably will be one of the best G Body's in Colorado if he ever busts it out. It's been a pROgress for like 4 years now.
> 
> He does good hydraulic work too.
> *


That's what he was telling me,seemed like cool people


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10639067
> *I had it sold the fucker even gave me $50 to hold it...He aint answered his phone in 5 days looks like I made $50 :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 12 2008, 07:56 PM~10639069
> *whats up guys
> *


*sup GOOD TIMER*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@May 12 2008, 07:56 PM~10639071
> *WHAT'S CRAKIN 2 ALL THE RIDAZ IN COLORADO? WHAT'S UP ROY, I MET YOUR PRIMO IN AZ AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. GOOD PEOPLE.
> *


What up Ray
Justin or Dustin?
Ground Zero huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10639084
> *Is it the one from sweet dreams or a different one??
> *


*Different one. That guy in Sweet Dreams name is Adam.  *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HOW IS THE WEATHER OUT THERE, I HEARD IT SNOWED A FEW DAYS AGO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10639088
> *That's what he was telling me,seemed like cool people
> *


*Didn't think he claimed Expressions any more  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10639089
> *:thumbsup:
> *


posted the new ad today homie
 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/mcy/678338865.html (motorcycles/scooters)


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 06:58 PM~10639093
> *sup GOOD TIMER
> *


not much sean, that 65 looks clean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> Is that a Caddy or Roadmaster?
> Got any more pics?


*Road master  *
[/quote]
THATS THE ONLY BAD PART ABOUT THE TRADE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10639127
> *Didn't think he claimed Expressions any more
> *


He said there is like 4 or 5 of em and they are gonna come out hard in 09 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10639136
> *not much sean, that 65 looks clean
> *


*Gracias bRO!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10639145
> *He said there is like 4 or 5 of em and they are gonna come out hard in 09 :0
> *


*I call Bull Shit!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP *J*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:02 PM~10639153
> *I call Bull Shit!
> *


He said they was gonna tour from AZ to LA to Vegas y todo


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10639162
> *WHATS UP J</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:green\'>WHAT UP BUDDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:02 PM~10639153
> *I call Bull Shit!
> *


Damn homie you didn't even give them the benifit of the doubt I think thats the saying :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> *Road master  *


THATS THE ONLY BAD PART ABOUT THE TRADE
[/quote]
It's sick though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10639184
> *He said they was gonna tour from AZ to LA to Vegas y todo
> *


*Been hearing that for years :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll find out friday if homeboy is gonna come up with the cash for the elco


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@May 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10639115
> *HOW IS THE WEATHER OUT THERE, I HEARD IT SNOWED A FEW DAYS AGO.
> *











this was saturday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Simon??


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 07:00 PM~10639128
> *posted the new ad today homie
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/mcy/678338865.html (motorcycles/scooters)
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> THATS THE ONLY BAD PART ABOUT THE TRADE


It's sick though 
[/quote]

WOULD YOU TRADE THOUGH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's suppose to snow tomorrow :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:07 PM~10639216
> *it's suppose to snow tomorrow :angry:
> *


So whats the weather gonna be like this weekend for the show??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:04 PM~10639186
> *WHAT UP BUDDY
> *


HANGING OUT. WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo i am getting ready to put hydros on my ride i don't know what type to go with 

any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> It's sick though


WOULD YOU TRADE THOUGH
[/quote]
Just my opinion but I would because you can cruise it and it would probably knock off all the Big Body Lacs around here tambien


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 12 2008, 08:09 PM~10639234
> *yo i am getting ready to put hydros on my ride i don't know what type to go with
> 
> any suggestions :dunno:
> *


Pro Hopper is very reliable


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10639220
> *So whats the weather gonna be like this weekend for the show??
> *


I HOPE WARM MY SISTERS GETTING MARRIED THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:09 PM~10639231
> *HANGING OUT. WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> *



SAME DOWNLOADIN MUSIC


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:10 PM~10639257
> *SAME DOWNLOADIN MUSIC
> *


MEXICAN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:10 PM~10639250
> *Pro Hopper is very reliable
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got pre-reg's for Ocho De Junio (Late Cinco De Mayo show)
but pre-reg deadline says April 24th WTF ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

8 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, mafioso65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, my78olds, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*, nathand
WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:13 PM~10639280
> *MEXICAN?
> *


HOW DID YOU KNO? AND SOME JAZZ


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

Yo what up Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 12 2008, 08:20 PM~10639341
> *Yo what up Larry
> *


not much just hugging and kissing my elco goodbye  maybe :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

its getting there lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:15 PM~10639300
> *8 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, mafioso65, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, my78olds, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, nathand
> WHATS GOOD BRO
> *


*Nada bRO, what's good.*


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

man that car is bad man you know if i had the money i would have gotten it form you long time ago lol i love that car

:worship:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:29 PM~10639435
> *Nada bRO, what's good.
> *


JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH TROY FROM D TOWN. ILL GIVE YOU DETAILS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 12 2008, 08:30 PM~10639448
> *man that car is bad man      you know if i had the money i would have gotten it form you long time ago lol  i love that car
> 
> :worship:
> ...


Fucker :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:15 PM~10639303
> *HOW DID YOU KNO? AND SOME JAZZ
> *


I KNOW YOU ALREADY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

CHUCK CALL ME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:34 PM~10639502
> *CHUCK CALL ME
> *




ok


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:33 PM~10639492
> *I KNOW YOU ALREADY
> *



I GOT SOME BEE GEE'S DOWNLOADING NOW


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ AND GOODTIMERS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:43 PM~10639605
> *I GOT SOME BEE GEE'S DOWNLOADING NOW
> *


YOU NEED SOME MARVIN AL GREEN AMD SOME TEMPTATIONS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like they know alot of 60's will be there :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10639629
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ AND GOODTIMERS?
> *


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:49 PM~10639679
> *YOU NEED SOME MARVIN AL GREEN AMD SOME TEMPTATIONS
> *



I WAS THINKIN MORE LIKE AL HURRICANE AND ROBERTO GRIEGO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10639629
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ AND GOODTIMERS?
> *


*What's good TKK?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris what ride you got this week homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10639697
> *Looks like they know alot of 60's will be there :0
> *


*All I know is I better place 1st with my tricycle :0 *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I STEPPED UP TO A 63 IMPALA


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10639736
> *All I know is I better place 1st with my tricycle :0
> *



I HOPE YOU DO, THAT THING IS SICK


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

AND I AM STOPPING THERE! I MAY HAVE SOME CHROME PARTS FOR SALE PRETTY SOON.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10639753
> *I STEPPED UP TO A 63 IMPALA
> *


 :0 Pics or ....you know the rules :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:51 PM~10639709
> *I WAS THINKIN MORE LIKE AL HURRICANE AND ROBERTO GRIEGO
> *


YOU NEED TO MAKE AN OLDIE CD. ME AND SEAN CAN NAME A FEW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 08:51 PM~10639700
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Long time no talk to :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10639775
> *AND I AM STOPPING THERE! I MAY HAVE SOME CHROME PARTS FOR SALE PRETTY SOON.
> *


G-body or X frame parts?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10639760
> *I HOPE YOU DO, THAT THING IS SICK
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10639736
> *All I know is I better place 1st with my tricycle :0
> *


HOPE I PLACE WITH ALL MY MODELS. I HAVE A LOT OF TIME AND MONEY INVESTED IN THEM


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10639781
> *YOU NEED TO MAKE AN OLDIE CD. ME AND SEAN CAN NAME A FEW
> *



LIKE SOME CHI-LITES AND SOME BRENTON WOODS HUH SEAN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, curiousdos, rollerzonly_tnh, my78olds, MOSTHATED CC, COLORADO_KANDYLAC*

*Go ahead and log on, don't be scurred!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I WILL GET SOME UP AS SOON AS I CAN. IT WILL BE A PROJECT FOR SURE. I DON'T EXPECT IT TO BE OUT FOR ANOTHER YEAR OR TWO. BUT I WILL TRY TO GET A PIC OR TWO UP REAL SOON.


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo what you guys think about a four door convert


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 08:57 PM~10639816
> *LIKE SOME CHI-LITES AND SOME BRENTON WOOD HUH SEAN
> *


*You know me way too well bRO!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10639829
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, 300MAG, curiousdos, rollerzonly_tnh, my78olds, MOSTHATED CC, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10639847
> *yo what you guys think about a four door convert
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a 4 door chop job homie. Sweet Dreams Car.*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

X FRAME PARTS LIKE A CHROME REAR END, SWAY BAR, PANARD BAR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm out Later Colorado


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

i found that car at the state fair gounds the other day


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10639849
> *You know me way too well bRO!
> *



OR SOME DELFONICS?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Don't get me and Larry started :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 09:00 PM~10639865
> *X FRAME PARTS LIKE A CHROME REAR END, SWAY BAR, PANARD BAR.
> *


Holy chit I know those are gonna be sold fast,where ya @ Ivan,Sean and JR :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:00 PM~10639878
> *OR SOME DELFONICS?
> *


DIDNT I BLOW YOUR MIND UHM HMMM


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo is there alot of four doors like that 

its the first one i have ever seen


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 09:00 PM~10639867
> *Well I'm out Later Colorado
> *


*L8*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10639898
> *Don't get me and Larry started :cheesy:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

how much for the pieces Chris?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10639842
> *I WILL GET SOME UP AS SOON AS I CAN. IT WILL BE A PROJECT FOR SURE. I DON'T EXPECT IT TO BE OUT FOR ANOTHER YEAR OR TWO. BUT I WILL TRY TO GET A PIC OR TWO UP REAL SOON.
> *


So are they g body or impala parts


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 09:02 PM~10639900
> *Holy chit I know those are gonna be sold fast,where ya @ Ivan,Sean and JR :0
> *


*pRObably won't fit my car will it?*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10639867
> *Well I'm out Later Colorado
> *


laterz bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is the rear end reinforced?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:02 PM~10639901
> *DIDNT I BLOW YOUR MIND UHM HMMM
> *



OR SOME RITCHIE VALENS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10639898
> *Don't get me and Larry started :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10639794
> *Long time no talk to :biggrin:
> *


YA JUST WORKIN ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE!!!! :biggrin: GONNA GO TO WALMART AND BUY SOME GOLD PAINT AND START PLATING ALL MY PARTS!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10639929
> *pRObably won't fit my car will it?
> *


not the 65 :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10639954
> *YA JUST WORKIN ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE!!!! :biggrin:  GONNA GO TO WALMART AND BUY SOME GOLD PAINT AND START PLATING ALL MY PARTS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NO JUST A CHROME REAR END. I GUESS CLINT FROM ROLLERZ WANTS TO LOOK AT THE REAR END ON THIS WEEK END. BUT JUST IN CASE HE DOESN'T WANT IT I NEED TO PUT IT OUT THERE. I DON'T KNOW PRICES JUST YET, I GOT THE PARTS YESTERDAY WHEN I GOT MY IMPALA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP K DAWG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

10 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 719, MOSTHATED CC, curiousdos, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 300MAG, mafioso65, my78olds

*Just like the old days.*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10639954
> *YA JUST WORKIN ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE!!!! :biggrin:  GONNA GO TO WALMART AND BUY SOME GOLD PAINT AND START PLATING ALL MY PARTS!!!
> *


"I FEEL GOOD, I FEEL ALRIGHT CRUSIN' IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD ON MY MEXICAN LOWRIDER BIKE"


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

IS IT WRONG TO CHANGE A FEW CARS WITHIN A COUPLE OF MONTHS IF IT GETS YOU CLOSER TO WHAT YOU WANT? I AM JUST CHECKING.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10639998
> *10 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 719, MOSTHATED CC, curiousdos, PROPER DOS, COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 300MAG, mafioso65, my78olds
> 
> Just like the old days.
> *


YA CUZ ITS COLD AS A MOTHA FUCKA OUTSIDE!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10639989
> *NO JUST A CHROME REAR END. I GUESS CLINT FROM ROLLERZ WANTS TO LOOK AT THE REAR END ON THIS WEEK END. BUT JUST IN CASE HE DOESN'T WANT IT I NEED TO PUT IT OUT THERE. I DON'T KNOW PRICES JUST YET, I GOT THE PARTS YESTERDAY WHEN I GOT MY IMPALA
> *


are pming people with the info what the hell they know all about what your selling and I can't see shit or see anything typed of what it is


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10640017
> *IS IT WRONG TO CHANGE A FEW CARS WITHIN A COUPLE OF MONTHS IF IT GETS YOU CLOSER TO WHAT YOU WANT? I AM JUST CHECKING.
> *


*No ROy does it :cheesy: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10639954
> *YA JUST WORKIN ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE!!!! :biggrin:  GONNA GO TO WALMART AND BUY SOME GOLD PAINT AND START PLATING ALL MY PARTS!!!
> *


"I FEEL GOOD ,I FEEL ALRIGHT CRUSIN IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD ON MY MEXICAN LOWRIDER BIKE"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10640017
> *IS IT WRONG TO CHANGE A FEW CARS WITHIN A COUPLE OF MONTHS IF IT GETS YOU CLOSER TO WHAT YOU WANT? I AM JUST CHECKING.
> *


You should see one of my homies he probably switches cars more than his underwear :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10640002
> *"I FEEL GOOD, I FEEL ALRIGHT CRUSIN' IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD ON MY MEXICAN LOWRIDER BIKE"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IM GONNA RIDE IT TO WALMART AND SEE IF YOU CAN CHANGE OUT MY TIRE!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10640031
> *No ROy does it :cheesy:
> *


I know this other baller that does it also :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10640043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IM GONNA RIDE IT TO WALMART AND SEE IF YOU CAN CHANGE OUT MY TIRE!!!!
> *


I HAVE THE GOLD PAINT WAITIN FOR YOU


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I DONT HAVE PICS OF ANYTHING YET, BY THE TIME I GOT THE CAR HOME AND IN THE GARAGE IT WAS TOO LATE AND ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMEBERS WAS TALKING TO ONE OF THE ROLLERZ MEMEBERS AND HE WAS INTERESTED IN IT BECAUSE I KNOW I WONT USE IT.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10640051
> *I know this other baller that does it also :cheesy:
> *


*Larry fROm MOST HATED :dunno: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10640051
> *I know this other baller that does it also :cheesy:
> *


ME TOO HE HAS A 65 RIGHT NOW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10640043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IM GONNA RIDE IT TO WALMART AND SEE IF YOU CAN CHANGE OUT MY TIRE!!!!
> *


THEY DONT WORK ON WIRES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The new owner of TNH on the left? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10640043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IM GONNA RIDE IT TO WALMART AND SEE IF YOU CAN CHANGE OUT MY TIRE!!!!
> *



WHEN YOU GET IT WE SHOULD GOLD EVERYTHING ON THE MAG


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10640098
> *THEY DONT WORK ON WIRES
> *



I DID FAT BEARS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:15 PM~10640088
> *ME TOO HE HAS A 65 RIGHT NOW
> *


*Chuck :dunno: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10640099
> *The new owner of TNH on the left? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10640098
> *THEY DONT WORK ON WIRES
> *



IVE NEVER TOUCHED TRICYCLE WIRES THO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10639990
> *WHAT UP K DAWG
> *


waddup Ralph
just getting ready for my trip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IF I HAVE ENOUGH LEFT!!! EVERYONES HITIN ME UP TO PLATE THEIR SHIT NOW THAT I POSTED IT!!!! DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:17 PM~10640118
> *Chuck :dunno:
> *


AND HAS AN ESCO ON *GIOVANNA *26'S


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10640142
> *waddup Ralph
> just getting ready for my trip
> *


YOU LEAVE TOMORROW?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10640144
> *IF I HAVE ENOUGH LEFT!!!  EVERYONES HITIN ME UP TO PLATE THEIR SHIT NOW THAT I POSTED IT!!!!  DAMN IT!!!!
> *



BETTER BUY EXTRA


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10640160
> *YOU LEAVE TOMORROW?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10640161
> *BETTER BUY EXTRA
> *


THAT SHITS 2.99 a can!!! what u think im made outta money?!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 09:21 PM~10640170
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SICK. BRING ME A STRIPPER BACK !!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10640201
> *THAT SHITS 2.99  a can!!! what u think im made outta money?!!!!!
> *


 TRU THAT IS KINDA EXPENSIVE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10640208
> *<span style='color:blue'>X2*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:25 PM~10640228
> *TRU THAT IS KINDA EXPENSIVE
> *


GET A STUDENT LOAN LIKE I DID OR TRY EBAY


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10640208
> *SICK. BRING ME A STRIPPER BACK !!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 09:15 PM~10640084
> *Larry fROm MOST HATED :dunno:
> *


No way bro if the elco sells that guy Larry from MOSTHATED your talking about is gonna be out the game for a while


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10640245
> *GET A STUDENT LOAN LIKE I DID OR TRY EBAY
> *



I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT AND I LOVE EBAY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:25 PM~10640228
> *TRU THAT IS KINDA EXPENSIVE
> *


WELL IMA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO!! THAT BIKE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT WHEN IM DONE! FOR ALL MONEY I SPENT ON THE HOUSE OF KOLOR MODEL PAINT FROM WALMART, IT BETTER!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10640201
> *THAT SHITS 2.99  a can!!! what u think im made outta money?!!!!!
> *


Damn 2.99 thats the good shit I get the dollar can so I can plate peoples shit better than Cipie hit me up 281-330-8004 ask for Mike Jones


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10640274
> *WELL IMA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO!! THAT BIKE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT WHEN IM DONE! FOR ALL MONEY I SPENT ON THE HOUSE OF KOLOR MODEL PAINT FROM WALMART, IT BETTER!!!!
> *



YOU SHOULD USE THE HOUSE OF KOLOR PURPLE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10640245
> *GET A STUDENT LOAN LIKE I DID OR TRY EBAY
> *


DONT YOU HAVE TO BE A LEGAL US CITIZEN TO GET A STUDENT LOAN?!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10640309
> *DONT YOU HAVE TO BE A LEGAL US CITIZEN TO GET A STUDENT LOAN?!
> *


OR A FOREIGN EXCHANGE STUDENT. PM SENT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:32 PM~10640331
> *OR A FOREIGN EXCHANGE STUDENT. PM SENT
> *


DAMN IT !!! I ALWAYS MISS OUT ON THE GOOD SHIT!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

<span style='color:red'>RO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:18 PM~10640123
> *
> *


Is the deal done or is Sean just fucking around??


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10640340
> *DAMN IT !!! I ALWAYS MISS OUT ON THE GOOD SHIT!!!
> *


SORRY BUDDY MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Jr?? Maybe you'll talk to me no one likes me in here


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10640340
> *DAMN IT !!! I ALWAYS MISS OUT ON THE GOOD SHIT!!!
> *


JUST TELL THEM YOUR FRIENDS WITH THE MICHELIN MAN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10640345
> *Is the deal done or is Sean just fucking around??
> *


IF TNH IS NOT GONE BY DENVER THEN HOMIE IS TAKING IT AND LEAVING THE CAR WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10640356
> *JUST TELL THEM YOUR FRIENDS WITH THE MICHELIN MAN
> *


DAMN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO YOUR TALKING BOUT!!! THAT COULD GO A COUPLE WAYS!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10640354
> *What up Jr?? Maybe you'll talk to me no one likes me in here
> *


I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER FRIENDS THAN THAT :uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10640380
> *DAMN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO YOUR TALKING BOUT!!! THAT COULD GO A COUPLE WAYS!
> *


NOT MY WAY CAUSE IVE BEEN WORKIN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10640354
> *What up Jr?? Maybe you'll talk to me no one likes me in here
> *


MAYBE CUZ YOUR TRYIN TO STEP ON MY GOLD PLATING BUSINESS!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10640380
> *DAMN TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO YOUR TALKING BOUT!!! THAT COULD GO A COUPLE WAYS!
> *


TRUE. BUT HE DRIVES A MAGANUM :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:36 PM~10640375
> *IF TNH IS NOT GONE BY DENVER THEN HOMIE IS TAKING IT AND LEAVING THE CAR WITH ME :biggrin:
> *


alright some one replied to me I thought I was in some sort of LIL twilight zone where I did not exist..... Sounds like a plan about the truck that roadmaster looks like a bad cruiser you'll enjoy it


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10640388
> *I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER FRIENDS THAN THAT  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

J WILL REACH A 100 POSTS TONIGHT IF IT KILLS HIM


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:38 PM~10640401
> *TRUE. BUT HE DRIVES A MAGANUM :biggrin:
> *



I HATE YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 09:38 PM~10640407
> *alright some one replied to me I thought I was in some sort of LIL twilight zone where I did not exist..... Sounds like a plan about the truck that roadmaster looks like a bad cruiser you'll enjoy it
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE EASIER TO GET AN IMPALA WITH THAT CAR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10640419
> *I HATE YOU
> *


WHY BRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10640416
> *J WILL REACH A 100 POSTS TONIGHT IF IT KILLS HIM
> *


OR DONUTS!!! EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE A 100


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10640437
> *WHY BRO
> *


I JUST TOLD YOU IVE BEEN WORKING OUT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10640416
> *J WILL REACH A 100 POSTS TONIGHT IF IT KILLS HIM
> *


OR DONUTS!!! EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE A 100


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:44 PM~10640455
> *OR DONUTS!!! EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE A 100
> *


OR CIP WILL REACH 3 FT BY THE TIME HE TURNS 55 IN 3 YEARS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on CO RIDERS?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:43 PM~10640449
> *OR DONUTS!!! EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE A 100
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:44 PM~10640455
> *OR DONUTS!!! EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE A 100
> *


I DONT WANT YOU TO GOLD PLATE MY STUFF ANYMORE I HATE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10640472
> *OR CIP WILL REACH 3 FT BY THE TIME HE TURNS 55 IN 3 YEARS
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA BE SO MEAN?! IM ONLY 40!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:44 PM~10640454
> *I JUST TOLD YOU IVE BEEN WORKING OUT
> *


*SORRY!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10640480
> *Whats going on CO RIDERS?
> *


WHAT UP JR


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:48 PM~10640502
> *WHY YOU GOTTA BE SO MEAN?!  IM ONLY 40!
> *



YOU TOLD ME 52


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:47 PM~10640494
> *I DONT WANT YOU TO GOLD PLATE MY STUFF ANYMORE I HATE YOU :biggrin:
> *


WELL TALK TO LARRY! I HEAR HES DOIN IT CHEAPER THEN ME!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10639753
> *I STEPPED UP TO A 63 IMPALA
> *


did it come from pueblo?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10640515
> *WELL TALK TO LARRY! I HEAR HES DOIN IT CHEAPER THEN ME!
> *



I JUST THINK I WILL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL LADIES IM OUT! SOME OF US GOTTA WORK FOR A LIVING!! OH AND J, IM SORRY BOUT THE DONUTS!! I KNOW YOU CAN ONLY EAT 50!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:48 PM~10640507
> *IM WORKIN OUT FOR HARD BODY IN DENVER*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALL RIGHT IM OUT. GOOD NIGHT COLORADO. K DAWG HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:52 PM~10640560
> *WELL LADIES IM OUT! SOME OF US GOTTA WORK FOR A LIVING!!  OH AND J, IM SORRY BOUT THE DONUTS!!  I KNOW YOU CAN ONLY EAT 50!
> *



45 SILLY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10640563
> *IM WORKIN OUT FOR HARD BODY IN DENVER
> *


I ALREADY HAVE IT ON LOCK NIGHA


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up 300 mag


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:54 PM~10640577
> *I ALREADY HAVE IT ON LOCK NIGHA
> *



I DONT KNO IM BENCHING 105LBS NOW


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:56 PM~10640597
> *I DONT KNO IM BENCHING 105LBS NOW
> *


IM BENCHING 111.98764


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:56 PM~10640597
> *I DONT KNO IM BENCHING 105LBS NOW
> *



each of your arms weigh more than that


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 09:54 PM~10640583
> *what up 300 mag
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10640612
> *each of your arms weigh more than that
> *



YOUR FACE WEIGHS THAT ASSHOLE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10640615
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> *




just got done eatin dinner like always :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:48 PM~10640512
> *WHAT UP JR
> *


Not much Ralph just about to crash.Whats up with you?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10640627
> *just got done eatin dinner like always :biggrin:
> *



WHAT DID YOU EAT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10640626
> *YOUR FACE WEIGHS THAT ASSHOLE
> *



just jokin buddy congrats on your 100 posts


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10640612
> *each of your arms weigh more than that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10640567
> *ALL RIGHT IM OUT. GOOD NIGHT COLORADO. K DAWG HAVE A SAFE TRIP
> *


thanks Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10640646
> *just jokin buddy congrats on your 100 posts
> *


PARTY AT JAYS HOUSE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10640664
> *PARTY AT JAYS HOUSE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10640664
> *PARTY AT JAYS HOUSE
> *


YOU KNO IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up k dawg


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:04 PM~10640695
> *what up k dawg
> *


waddup chuck
getting ready for my trip


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup J


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10640770
> *waddup chuck
> getting ready for my trip
> *



WHEN U LEAVIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10640814
> *WHEN U LEAVIN
> *


tomorROw night


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10640821
> *tomorROw night
> *



YOUR GONNA BE LEAVIN IN SOME SHITTY WEATHER BRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10640832
> *YOUR GONNA BE LEAVIN IN SOME SHITTY WEATHER BRO
> *


yep i know, they better fly
at least i am leaving fROm denver


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn 3 pages of trash talk, you ******* are retarded!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10640917
> *yep i know, they better fly
> at least i am leaving fROm denver
> *


*If not you can fly with me on Wednesday :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10640934
> *Damn 3 pages of trash talk, you ******* are retarded! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS TRYING TO GET THE MAG GOLD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 12 2008, 09:40 PM~10640429
> *HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE EASIER TO GET AN IMPALA WITH THAT CAR
> *


It seems like everyone wants an impala so it might not be that easy but you never know I guess it boils down to what years and what condition your looking for


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10640951
> *I WAS TRYING TO GET THE MAG GOLD
> *


*By the time Champion finishes it, it will be a classic!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10640515
> *WELL TALK TO LARRY! I HEAR HES DOIN IT CHEAPER THEN ME!
> *


I'll take care of the Gold plating needs if Cip don't :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10640955
> *It seems like everyone wants an impala so it might not be that easy but you never know I guess it boils down to what years and what condition your looking for
> *


*I told him that. No one in their right mind would trade an Impala for either vehicle. What it boils down to is, which one can he sell for more.  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10640944
> *If not you can fly with me on Wednesday :biggrin:
> *


hopefully not, my first match is at 2:00 wednesday afternoon
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10640971
> *I'll take care of the Gold plating needs if Cip don't :biggrin:
> *


*That's a sick Avatar by the way.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10640978
> *I told him that. No one in their right mind would trade an Impala for either vehicle. What it boils down to is, which one can he sell for more.
> *


Very true but Roy got an impala from a Monte and it didn't have any undies not hating on the monte Roy but you came up on that deal


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10640988
> *hopefully not, my first match is at 2:00 wednesday afternoon
> :biggrin:
> *


*And the first strip club we're going to is at 9:00 :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10640959
> *By the time Champion finishes it, it will be a classic!
> *



ILL HAVE ANTIQUE PLATES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10640998
> *Very true but Roy got an impala from a Monte and it didn't have any undies not hating on the monte Roy but you came up on that deal
> *


*TRUTH!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10640971
> *I'll take care of the Gold plating needs if Cip don't :biggrin:
> *



SWEET


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10640999
> *And the first strip club we're going to is at 9:00 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10640990
> *That's a sick Avatar by the way.
> *


It's a pic of my elco undercarriage all done with dollar can shit told you I got the RO homies on lock with the gold don't trust Cip bring it to meeeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10641017
> *It's a pic of my elco undercarriage all done with dollar can shit told you I got the RO homies on lock with the gold don't trust Cip bring it to meeeeeeeeee :cheesy:
> *


*Sign me up :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10641017
> *It's a pic of my elco undercarriage all done with dollar can shit told you I got the RO homies on lock with the gold don't trust Cip bring it to meeeeeeeeee :cheesy:
> *












:0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10641027
> *Sign me up :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL BE SECOND ON THAT LIST


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*For the record.................................*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KsDNdRm8


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay I got 1 let me see okay thats 2 any one else??????


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10640999
> *And the first strip club we're going to is at 9:00 :biggrin:
> *


might have to be a little later if i have a match that night
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna tell Cip like on blood in blood out when homie stabs pockets and says now I"m taking all your customers sorry Cip just sounded funny


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:41 PM~10641053
> *For the record.................................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KsDNdRm8
> *



I LIKE "ME AND YOU"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:41 PM~10641059
> *might have to be a little later if i have a match that night
> :biggrin:
> *


*Do you have a schedule or anything? All I have to do is stop by the branch for an hour on Wednesday around 5:00, and then I am free th rest of the night :0 *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641076
> *Do you have a schedule or anything? All I have to do is stop by the branch for an hour on Wednesday around 5:00, and then I am free th rest of the night :0
> *


the first one is at two, then it depends on if we win or lose


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:44 PM~10641095
> *the first one is at two, then it depends on if we win or lose
> *



YOUR GONNA WIN KEV :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641076
> *Do you have a schedule or anything? All I have to do is stop by the branch for an hour on Wednesday around 5:00, and then I am free th rest of the night :0
> *


Got it made


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641107
> *YOUR GONNA WIN KEV :biggrin:
> *


hope so


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10641130
> *hope so
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641110
> *Got it made
> *


*Not really, my Branch Manager's last day is Wednesday, so Thursday and Friday I have to run the branch myself. Then I don't have any one to run it next week and there after. I am mostly going to recruit a new manager. :angry: *

*Kevin just so happens to be out there at the same time for a pool tournament, so we're gonna take advantage :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10641137
> *Not really, my Branch Manager's last day is Wednesday, so Thursday  and Friday I have to run the branch myself. Then I don't have any one to run it next week and there after. I am mostly going to recruit a new manager. :angry:
> 
> Kevin just so happens to be out there at the same time for a pool tournament, so we're gonna take advantage :biggrin:
> *



SO IS KEV STAYIN THERE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10641130
> *hope so
> *



WE HAVE FAITH IN YOU KEV


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10641137
> *Kevin just so happens to be out there at the same time for a pool tournament, so we're gonna take advantage :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 12 2008, 10:50 PM~10641153
> *WE HAVE FAITH IN YOU KEV
> *


thanks J


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10641146
> *SO IS KEV STAYIN THERE
> *


*Next week?*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:50 PM~10641162
> *thanks J
> *


 YOUR WELCOM BRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10641184
> *Next week?
> *



YEA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10641189
> *YEA
> *


*Yeah, he might :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10641193
> *Yeah, he might :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So anybody showing up in Springs this weekend??


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10641193
> *Yeah, he might :0
> *


   
whatever i got to do


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!! Just checkin and wanted to say wuz up to everyone!!!










Hope everuone makes it out!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Talk to everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 12 2008, 10:57 PM~10641230
> *What up Colorado Ryders!!! Just checkin and wanted to say wuz up to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*What's the latest time you can enter?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 11:01 PM~10641261
> *What's the latest time you can enter?
> *


I would enter but I have to work graveyard shift and I get out at 8 am so I couldn't make it I'll probably go to the show but I won't leave LJ until about noon


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2008, 11:02 PM~10641278
> *I would enter but I have to work graveyard shift and I get out at 8 am so I couldn't make it I'll probably go to the show but I won't leave LJ until about noon
> *


*Yeah I feel you bRO. I fly into Denver at 12:00am Friday night, won't get home until 2:30 or so.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10641212
> *
> whatever i got to do
> *


*That's my Dawg!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 11:05 PM~10641307
> *That's my Dawg!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am going to crash out
Laterz


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING...................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 13 2008, 06:25 AM~10642422
> *GOOD MORNING...................
> *


*What's up Jr?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *greenmerc77* 

*What's good Paul? *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 07:12 AM~10642788
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, greenmerc77
> 
> What's good Paul?
> *


not much just getting ready to go to work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 13 2008, 08:18 AM~10642812
> *not much just getting ready to go to work
> *


*Long time no talk to, hope all is GOOD homie.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado!


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THATS FUCKED UP! I LOG OUT AND GO TO BED AND I END UP LOSING ALL MY CUSTOMERS!!!
GUESS IM GONNA HAVE TO START AN UPHOLSTERY BUSINESS NOW!!!! WAL- MART HAS A FABRIC DEPARTMENT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 13 2008, 10:06 AM~10643519
> *THATS FUCKED UP!  I LOG OUT AND GO TO BED AND I END UP LOSING ALL MY CUSTOMERS!!!
> GUESS IM GONNA HAVE TO START AN UPHOLSTERY BUSINESS NOW!!!!  WAL- MART HAS A FABRIC DEPARTMENT!
> *


Lets get a one stop shop going Cipie :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 12 2008, 11:01 PM~10641261
> *What's the latest time you can enter?
> *



What up bRO!!! Well the official cutoff time is 12:00p.m. But depending on space available if we get a line of people who wanna enter, we won't turn them away. Also alot depends on space available too. If we fill up that lot b4 noon then we won't be able to take in anymore cars. So if people wanna enter get there early!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


The Ruthless Kustoms show is this weekend!!!! So come out and lets show everyone what we do in SoCo!!!!!











Remember get there early if your gonna show!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:27 AM~10643652
> *Lets get a one stop shop going Cipie :biggrin:
> *


THAT'LL WORK!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm trying to help my homie out be selling his '68 Imapala Fastback. Its very clean, runs great, in primer ready to paint. He's selling it cause he has 4 cars he's sitting on already. Here's his link on craigslist, he's out in Denver/Thorton.

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/678782246.html


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 08:11 AM~10642781
> *What's up Jr?
> *


Not much Sean just reading all the funny bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

this weather sucks :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 02:51 PM~10645506
> *this weather sucks :angry:
> *


Yup..........


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10646980
> *Yup..........
> *


hows the weather supposed to be this weekend


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR SOME 20'S FOR A LEXUS


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 13 2008, 06:38 PM~10647783
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME 20'S FOR A LEXUS
> *


hit me up dawg......


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 05:31 PM~10647199
> *hows the weather supposed to be this weekend
> *


nice I think :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Photoshop time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THE 1ST ONE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10649184
> *I LIKE THE 1ST ONE
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648895
> *nice I think  :dunno:
> *


Sunny 74 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10649268
> *Sunny 74 :biggrin:
> *


like I alway say HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pic TNH don't forget to post that in your for sale topic


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:15 PM~10649392
> *Nice pic TNH don't forget to post that in your for sale topic
> *


THNAKS BRO. I WILL. I EMAILED IT TO NEWHOPPER AS WELL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10649411
> *THNAKS BRO. I WILL. I EMAILED IT TO NEWHOPPER AS WELL
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:19 PM~10649423
> *
> *


WHATS THE WORD ON THE ELCO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:21 PM~10649448
> *WHATS THE WORD ON THE ELCO
> *


Homie called me today and said if he couldn't get the loan by himself he could get a co signer I was kind of getting cold feet for a minute though debating if I should keep it I'm not hurting for the cash and no to Sean and Roy it's not because I'm a baller. Sorry TNH I just put that because they'll read it later and call me baller :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:23 PM~10649465
> *Homie called me today and said if he couldn't get the loan by himself he could get a co signer I was kind of getting cold feet for a minute though debating if I should keep it I'm not hurting for the cash and no to Sean and Roy it's not because I'm a baller. Sorry TNH I just put that because they'll read it later and call me baller :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WELL YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND HOMIE MY WAY


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Anybody in In colorado interested in a 1966 impala complete no rust in good shape?? 4000.00 obo. Located in Lamar area if interested txt 7196889053 and i can go take pictures of it. Car runs good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:26 PM~10649488
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: WELL YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND HOMIE MY WAY
> *


Honestly bro I talked to him on the phone one day and he mentioned your truck and I told him that if your truck is what he really wanted he should get it because I'm not trying to twist no ones arm and I also told him it's his cash he's spending and he'd have to live with the decision he made but he insisted he's wanted my ride for a long time so just letting you know I didn't block you homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:30 PM~10649537
> *Honestly bro I talked to him on the phone one day and he mentioned your truck and I told him that if your truck is what he really wanted he should get it because I'm not trying to twist no ones arm and I also told him it's his cash he's spending and he'd have to live with the decision he made but he insisted he's wanted my ride for a long time so just letting you know I didn't block you homie
> *


NO I KNOW BRO. JUST GIVING YOU SHIT. HE SAID HE WANTED YOUR ELCO FOR AWHILE. I HOPE HE DOES BUY FOR TRUCK BRO. I'LL EVENTUALLY FLIP TNH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:35 PM~10649593
> *NO I KNOW BRO. JUST GIVING YOU SHIT. HE SAID HE WANTED YOUR ELCO FOR AWHILE. I HOPE HE DOES BUY FOR TRUCK BRO. I'LL EVENTUALLY FLIP TNH
> *


I wasn't trying to say that you were implying that I would block I know you were giving me shit :biggrin: I just put it out there so people know what the MH is about bro because he can come in here because he is a fellow LAYITLOWER and confirm the truth. Does that make sense I mean I don't want to sound cocky just trying to say were straight up people no bullshit with us bro


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10649627
> *WHATS GOOD EVERYONE?
> *


Not much homie just chilling you trying to come in and up that LAYITLOW post or what?? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats goo nathand? So how was Lamar days??


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:39 PM~10649638
> *Not much homie just chilling you trying to come in and up that LAYITLOW post or what?? :cheesy:
> *



YOU KNO IT BRO I HAVE TO CATCH UP TOO ALL OF YOU GUYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10649671
> *YOU KNO IT BRO I HAVE TO CATCH UP TOO ALL OF YOU GUYS
> *


La Junta is a small town so I have no life good luck catching up with me :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10649622
> *I wasn't trying to say that you were implying that I would block I know you were giving me shit :biggrin: I just put it out there so people know what the MH is about bro because he can come in here because he is a fellow LAYITLOWER and confirm the truth. Does that make sense I mean I don't want to sound cocky just trying to say were straight up people no bullshit with us bro
> *


I GOTCHA BRO


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO TNH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10649627
> *WHATS GOOD EVERYONE?
> *


WHATS CRACKEN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:46 PM~10649692
> *HELLO TNH
> *


CHECKING ON MY WHEELS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn nathand left I guess Lamar Days was nothing to talk about


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:44 PM~10649681
> *La Junta is a small town so I have no life good luck catching up with me :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:47 PM~10649711
> *Damn nathand left I guess Lamar Days was nothing to talk about
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE SOCO SHOW


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:44 PM~10649681
> *La Junta is a small town so I have no life good luck catching up with me :0  :0
> *



PUEBLO ISN'T MUCH BETTER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:50 PM~10649737
> *PUEBLO ISN'T MUCH BETTER
> *


GET A HOLD OF BEAR?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10649747
> *GET A HOLD OF BEAR?
> *



NO F*CK HIM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10649724
> *ARE YOU GOING TO THE SOCO SHOW
> *


The one in Springs this weekend?? Yeah I'll be at that one if thats it I'm not entering my ride though I work graveyard shift and get out at 8am so I wouldn't make it up there in time besides I'd have to come home and sleep at least 3 hrs so I'll be there but won't show up until like 2pm or so. Anybody from Pueblo RO showing??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:52 PM~10649752
> *NO F*CK HIM
> *


they call me bear I hope you didn't mean me  J/k :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's the word Colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much Sean whats up man?? So who from Southern Co RO gonna show this weekend?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10649824
> *Not much Sean whats up man?? So who from Souther Co RO gonna show this weekend?
> *


*We should have 8 rides and a few bikes homie. TP will be there :cheesy: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10649803
> *What's the word Colorado?
> *


QUE PASA?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:52 PM~10649752
> *NO F*CK HIM
> *


I HAVE TO GET THAT VISOR FROM HIM STILL


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10649803
> *What's the word Colorado?
> *


QUE PASA?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:52 PM~10649752
> *NO F*CK HIM
> *


I HAVE TO GET THAT VISOR FROM HIM STILL


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10649803
> *What's the word Colorado?
> *


QUE PASA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10649803
> *BUDDY</span>*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN *T*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 10:04 PM~10649891
> *I HAVE TO GET THAT VISOR FROM HIM STILL
> *


HE DONT ANSWER WHEN I CALL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN *T*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10649928
> *WHATS CRACKIN T
> *


DAMNN. IM LIKE 15 PAGES BACK.. :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ ?????


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:08 PM~10649935
> *DAMNN. IM LIKE 15 PAGES BACK.. :uh:
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO BED AT 8 PM


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10649946
> *THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO BED AT 8 PM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN U WATCHN ME..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10649904
> *QUE PASA
> *


*What's good ******?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10649906
> *BUDDY
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10649982
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


DID YOU LEAVE YET


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 10:13 PM~10649991
> *DID YOU LEAVE YET
> *


*No, tomorROw morning.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:23 PM~10649465
> *Homie called me today and said if he couldn't get the loan by himself he could get a co signer I was kind of getting cold feet for a minute though debating if I should keep it  BALLER *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:10 PM~10649958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN U WATCHN ME..
> *


SORRY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:14 PM~10650004
> *No, tomorROw morning.
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT. FIRST TONY AND NOW CHUCK DITCHED ME TO GO TO THE CLUB


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10649411
> *THNAKS BRO. I WILL. I EMAILED IT TO NEWHOPPER AS WELL
> *


 *:uh: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10649976
> *What's good ******?
> *


NOTHING TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF BEAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 10:16 PM~10650034
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT. FIRST TONY AND NOW CHUCK DITCHED ME TO GO TO THE CLUB
> *


*WTF  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 10:17 PM~10650050
> *NOTHING TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF BEAR
> *


*Go over there ******. You need to put that fool in check. :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:18 PM~10650059
> *WTF
> *


O YEAH AND JASON HAS TO WORK :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:16 PM~10650034
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT. FIRST TONY AND NOW CHUCK DITCHED ME TO GO TO THE CLUB
> *


IM NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION....I M WORKN ON IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10650077
> *IM NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION....I M WORKN ON IT
> *


TWO DAYS AWAY


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:20 PM~10650087
> *TWO DAYS AWAY
> *


I KNOW..


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10650074
> *Go over there ******. You need to put that fool in check. :angry:
> *



I DID


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10650074
> *Go over there ******. You need to put that fool in check. :angry:
> *


HELL YEAH AND GET MY VISOR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10650100
> *I KNOW..
> *


*6:00am whoo whoo*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:24 PM~10650137
> *6:00am whoo whoo
> *


AND YOULL BE UP PAST 1 OR 2 STILL


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10650137
> *6:00am whoo whoo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10650157
> *AND YOULL BE UP PAST 1 OR 2 STILL
> *


*That was an inside joke for Tony.....................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, JOHNJOHN, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good Fe? Hope ur feel'n better bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, *JOHNJOHN*, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good John John Villegas :0 *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10650236
> *5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, JOHNJOHN, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good John John Villegas :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10650248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*What chu laughing at pROspect :0 *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10650268
> *What chu laughing at pROspect :0
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, TRADITIONS 79 65, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, JOHNJOHN, rollerzonly_tnh

*What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10650273
> *
> *



*Only for a few more days buddy. Depends on how well you detail my ride Saturday too :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users



WE R BEING WATCHD... hno: hno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10650278
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, TRADITIONS 79 65, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, JOHNJOHN, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha?
> *


whats good homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10650306
> *2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users
> WE R BEING WATCHD... hno:  hno:
> *


*It's either stalkers or haterz!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:37 PM~10650300
> *Only for a few more days buddy. Depends on how well you detail my ride Saturday too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ILL SHINE IT LIKE ITS NVER BEEN SHINED


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10650236
> *5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, 300MAG, JOHNJOHN, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> What's good John John Villegas :0
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK AND HAVE A COLD BEER NOW AND YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10650309
> *whats good homie
> *


*You showing Saturday?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users

THEY CALLED IN BACK UP.. hno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10650326
> *You showing Saturday?
> *


if i can get my juice un by then if no juice no show


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 13 2008, 09:39 PM~10650324
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK AND HAVE A COLD BEER NOW AND YOU
> *


WHAT UP JOHN???GOT SOME CORONAS 4 THEM ROLLERZ ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:15 PM~10650025
> * BALLER
> *


I wish and that was harsh telling 300mag what you laughint at prospect :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10650334
> *if i can get my juice un by then if no juice no show
> *


what you lacking??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10650324
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK AND HAVE A COLD BEER NOW AND YOU
> *


*Just sitting here on Lay It Low eating Twinkies, donuts, drinking a soda, and eating a extra large Pizza! :biggrin:

What about you? *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

rack and batteries no space in the shop and no time with the kids


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:42 PM~10650359
> *Just sitting here on Lay It Low eating Twinkies, donuts, drinking a soda, and eating a extra large Pizza! :biggrin:
> 
> What about you?
> *


fuck bro might as well dip them donuts in manteca :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:42 PM~10650359
> *Just sitting here on Lay It Low eating Twinkies, donuts, drinking a soda, and eating a extra large Pizza! :biggrin:
> 
> What about you?
> *


IM ON MY WAY OVER :biggrin: TIL 6AM....LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:41 PM~10650343
> *I wish and that was harsh telling 300mag what you laughint at prospect :biggrin:
> *


*That's how we ROll big L Dawg. We clown all day every day. True homies can take a joke, if not fuck 'em.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10650379
> *That's how we ROll big L Dawg. We clown all day every day. True homies can take a joke, if not fuck 'em.
> *


I heard that bro I was just fucking with ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:43 PM~10650366
> *rack and batteries no space in the shop and no time with the kids
> *


  

*Well hopefully it will work out for you bRO!  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users

DAMN NOW WE R IN TROUBLE.....WE R OUT NUMBERD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:43 PM~10650366
> *rack and batteries no space in the shop and no time with the kids
> *


Do it like MOSTHATED take your belt off hit those kids and do the backyard boogie on that ride :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 09:41 PM~10650339
> *WHAT UP JOHN???GOT SOME CORONAS 4 THEM ROLLERZ ?
> *


NO BUT I GOT BUD LIGTH AND DOS EQUIS NOW


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10650388
> *
> 
> Well hopefully it will work out for you bRO!
> *


me too cause i would be the omly one showing for my club with chris and his new whip down for about a year and nobody ready it make me mad that i have the skill to do it but all the walls in my way damm


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10650379
> *That's how we BALL big L Dawg.
> *


I knew it all along


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:45 PM~10650397
> *Do it like MOSTHATED take your belt off hit those kids and do the backyard boogie on that ride :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i will try that but i am going to do my best to show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:47 PM~10650421
> *i will try that but i am going to do my best to show
> *


try hitting the kids and back yard boogie??? :dunno: Just playing bro and good luck with the ride fuck your sad about maybe not showing and homies are working on there ride fuck if I sell the elco I'm out the game until I'm as old as Sean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ivan that cutty is coming along nicely


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:49 PM~10650436
> *try hitting the kids and back yard boogie??? :dunno:  Just playing bro and good luck with the ride fuck your sad about maybe not showing and homies are working on there ride fuck if I sell the elco I'm out the game until I'm as old as Sean
> *


well the thing is that i got a project begging for me to start but i wanted to get the monte to a point before i tore into it but latly is like fuck the monte and get the new one done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10650413
> *I BALL Till I Fall All Day Every Day!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10650451
> *well the thing is that i got a project begging for me to start but i wanted to get the monte to a point before i tore into it but latly is like fuck the monte and get the new one done
> *


Yeah I've had other projects get in the way of my elco and that sux can't work on all of em so whats your other project??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:43 PM~10650378
> *IM ON MY WAY OVER  :biggrin: TIL 6AM....LOL
> *


*I was being sarcastic  * :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:52 PM~10650475
> *Yeah I've had other projects get in the way of my elco and that sux can't work on all of em so whats your other project??
> *


65 impala ss


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10650482
> *I was being sarcastic   :biggrin:
> *


ME 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:52 PM~10650475
> *Yeah I've had other projects get in the way of my elco and that sux can't work on all of em so whats your other project??
> *



 BALLER!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:54 PM~10650493
> * BALLER!
> *


Damn Damn Damn I can't win with you, you catch everything :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:53 PM~10650486
> *65 impala ss
> *


cool good luck with it, it's gonna be an all impala cruise before we know it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10650503
> *Damn Damn Damn I can't win with you, you catch everything :biggrin:
> *


i will say thanks for the pep talk we will see what happens saturday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10650516
> *i will say thanks for the pep talk we will see what happens saturday
> *


no prob I can go to springs and start a fire under you feet to get you moving if you like??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10650503
> *Damn Damn Damn I can't win with you, you catch everything :biggrin:
> *


*Come out the closet already with ur BALL'N ass. :biggrin: *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10650513
> *cool good luck with it, it's gonna be an all impala cruise before we know it
> *


i have had it for 9 years but the ex wife BM wouldnt let me do anything to it got rid of her and now its on for the 5 once the juice goes in the monte to show it for this season but thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 13 2008, 10:57 PM~10650541
> *Come out the closet already with ur BALL'N ass. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

EVERYONES BALLIN IN HERE....CAN I GET SOME $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 10:58 PM~10650558
> *i have had it for 9 years but the ex wife BM wouldnt let me do anything to it got rid of her and now its on for the 5 once the juice goes in the monte to show it for this season  but thanks
> *


If you had to get rid of the old lady for the 5 it better be nice why wouldn't she let you do anything to it??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10650528
> *no prob I can go to springs and start a fire under you feet to get you moving if you like??
> *


i got it thanks :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10650578
> *If you had to get rid of  the old lady for the 5 it better be nice why wouldn't she let you do anything to it??
> *


had the 5 but my money went up her nose and now that shes gone i can take care of my kids and my cars and have money to do it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@May 13 2008, 11:02 PM~10650608
> *had the 5 but my money went up her nose and now that shes gone i can take care of my kids and my cars and have money to do it
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 13 2008, 10:58 PM~10650564
> *EVERYONES BALLIN IN HERE....CAN I GET SOME $$$$ :biggrin:
> *


if you get it think you can pass some this way


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 13 2008, 09:14 PM~10649382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE IS THAT A V8 IN THIS TROKITA???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up people


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@May 14 2008, 04:26 AM~10651650
> *DAMN HOMIE IS THAT A V8 IN THIS TROKITA???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up people!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 14 2008, 08:24 AM~10652221
> *What's up people!!!!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up Boricua!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Colorado? Looks nice outside so far


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2008, 09:14 AM~10652551
> *Whut Up Boricua!!!
> *


Just gettin ready for the show on Saturday!!!!

You gonna be there Homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 09:18 AM~10652576
> *what up Colorado? Looks nice outside so far
> *


Wuz going on Homie???


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 14 2008, 10:30 AM~10653032
> *Just gettin ready for the show on Saturday!!!!
> 
> You gonna be there Homie?? :biggrin:
> *


I should be there fo' sho'!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 14 2008, 10:31 AM~10653038
> *Wuz going on Homie???
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much just cruisin the elco and shit like that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *rollerzonly_tnh*


*What's good ******?
*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 14 2008, 12:32 PM~10653957
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh
> What's good ******?
> 
> *


GOING BACK TO WORK. I DONT EVEN THINK HE GOT THE VILLEGAS PART. WHATS UP BRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 14 2008, 12:33 PM~10653967
> *GOING BACK TO WORK. I DONT EVEN THINK HE GOT THE VILLEGAS PART. WHATS UP BRO
> *


*He Didn't get the twinkies, pizza, donuts, and soda either :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 11:45 AM~10653610
> *Not much just cruisin the elco and shit like that
> *



Cool bro!!!! Must be having nice weather down there. :biggrin: 

Keep crusin it Homie!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Sean??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 14 2008, 12:37 PM~10654019
> *What's up Sean??
> *


*not much bRO, just chillen at the airport, our flight got delayed :angry: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up CO damn I got lots of catching up to do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 14 2008, 12:36 PM~10654006
> *Cool bro!!!! Must be having nice weather down there. :biggrin:
> 
> Keep crusin it Homie!!
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 14 2008, 12:35 PM~10653994
> *He Didn't get the twinkies, pizza, donuts, and soda either :biggrin:
> *


de de deee


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 14 2008, 12:35 PM~10653994
> *He Didn't get the twinkies, pizza, donuts, and soda either :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, TOPTHIS*
*What up Ruben*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn it was raining good for a minute down here


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :uh: man it was raining good 

i got stuck in it man lol i took the car home and got my truck out lol

some good rain lol


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10657053
> *damn it was raining good for a minute down here
> *


I know I cruzed the 63 in the rain for about an hour. :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10657053
> *damn it was raining good for a minute down here
> *


ITS STARTING TO HERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10657883
> *I know I cruzed the 63 in the rain for about an hour. :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10657883
> *I know I cruzed the 63 in the rain for about an hour. :cheesy:
> *


Fucking liar!!! :angry:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:41 PM~10649650
> *Whats goo nathand? So how was Lamar days??
> *


Lamar days wasnt to bad for being in a little ass town lol


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 10:59 PM~10658610
> *Fucking liar!!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@May 14 2008, 11:14 PM~10658735
> *Lamar days wasnt to bad for being in a little ass town lol
> *


I went one year and it was over by like 2 pm


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...it's a little slow in here today!!!

Where's everyone at????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 15 2008, 04:58 PM~10664232
> *Damn...it's a little slow in here today!!!
> 
> Where's everyone at????
> *


Sitting on the couch not doing a damn thing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 15 2008, 04:58 PM~10664232
> *Damn...it's a little slow in here today!!!
> 
> Where's everyone at????
> *


*Vegas :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey TNH.............I saw your family at In N Out Burger last night


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Tony was in Vegas last night too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 23 2007, 07:29 PM~7066460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie u still got the white 63?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10666114
> *homie u still got the white 63?
> *


*He sold that over 6 months ago.  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 15 2008, 07:30 PM~10665330
> *Vegas :biggrin:
> *



BALLER!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 15 2008, 07:38 PM~10665392
> *Hey TNH.............I saw your family at In N Out Burger last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10666314
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S CRAKIN PAUL, HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*GOOD NIGHT COLORADO, OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD MORNING :0 

A few Camera phone pics of our night :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That ****** Kevin (ROLLERZONLY 719)*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like fun Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This was the DJ :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics Sean. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 05:24 AM~10668926
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 05:23 AM~10668922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Mornin Colorado Ryders!!!!!!

Looks like a nice weekend ahead, hope everyone makes it out to the show tomorrow!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 04:23 AM~10668922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 16 2008, 07:44 AM~10669541
> *Good Mornin Colorado Ryders!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a nice weekend ahead, hope everyone makes it out to the show tomorrow!!!
> *


I'll be there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10669665
> *I'll be there
> *



Cool Homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo wad up colorado :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 05:23 AM~10668922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10672745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get those damm cars out of the road. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10672737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a sick pic big L Dawg  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10672749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN BLOCK OFF THE STREET, AND MAKE A PHOTO SHOOT, THATS GANGSTER
:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 16 2008, 06:34 PM~10673213
> *Get those damm cars out of the road. :0
> *


I own the road mofo I don' t know about that side of town but on the East Side I run shit :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:43 PM~10672737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

*TTMFT* 4 ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ. :thumbsup: 
WHAT'S CRAKIN THIS WEEKEND, GOODTIMERS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10673588
> *That's a sick pic big L Dawg
> *


Thanks Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10674049
> *I own the road mofo I don' t know about that side of town but on the East Side I run shit :biggrin:
> *


EAST SIDE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 17 2008, 05:03 AM~10675847
> *EAST SIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its Morning time. :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HOW WAS THE SHOW TO DAY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!

I wanna thank all The Car Clubs who came out and showed the Ruthless Kustoms Family support today for our show!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HOW WAS THE SHOW TO DAY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

It was Cool!!! Then a few Dumb Fucks decided to ruin it for everyone and the Show was cut short!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 17 2008, 10:06 PM~10678993
> *It was Cool!!! Then a few Dumb Fucks decided to ruin it for everyone and the Show was cut short!!
> *


THAT SUCK HOIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to Most Hated for making the hangout and Rollerz for putting up some class rides also most of all Ruthless for holding a down ass show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 01:29 AM~10679478
> *Big ups to Most Hated for making the hangout and Rollerz for putting up some class rides also most of all Ruthless for holding a down ass show
> *


Thank you guys for inviting us the food was good, I had fun :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eye2eyespy_@May 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10671515
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I AM HAVING A GARAGE SALE TODAY. IN THE SALE I HAVE AVAILABLE A DECENT BACK BUMPER FOR A 65 IMPALA W/ BUMPER GAURDS, A CHROME REAR END FOR A 58-64 IMPALA, A CHROME SWAY BAR, A CHROME PANARD BAR, AND I HAVE THE TWO END PIECES TO THE TAILLIGHT COVE FOR A 62 SS IMPALA. AND I MAY HAVE SOME BRAND NEW CANDY RED AND CHROME ALTERNATING 100 SPOKES (STILL IN THE BOXES) W/OUT TIRES. IF INTERESTED IN ANYTHING LET ME KNOW. MY NUMBER IS 243-5052.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 01:29 AM~10679478
> *Big ups to Most Hated for making the hangout and Rollerz for putting up some class rides also most of all Ruthless for holding a down ass show
> *


Thanks for the invite.It was cool hanging out with GOODTIMES.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!! It was cool seeing everyone yesterday... hope everyone made it home safely!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan hitting em hard for the 09


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking good Ivan.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 18 2008, 09:42 AM~10680148
> *Whut Up Everyone!!! It was cool seeing everyone yesterday... hope everyone made it home safely!!!
> *


GOOD seeing you too Fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 10:02 AM~10680212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 09:02 AM~10680212
> *Ivan hitting em hard for the 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOODTIMES uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

somebody post pics from yesterday I barely took any


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 11:19 AM~10680474
> *somebody post pics from yesterday I barely took any
> *


Post the ones you have I wasn't even there for maybe an hour


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 11:19 AM~10680474
> *somebody post pics from yesterday I barely took any
> *


I DONT THINK ANYBODY DID!!! WASENT ENOUGH TIME, TOO BUSY STABBING PEOPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MR 300MAG FOR GETTING VOTED IN YESTERDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 18 2008, 12:00 PM~10680630
> *I DONT THINK ANYBODY DID!!!  WASENT ENOUGH TIME, TOO BUSY STABBING PEOPLE! :biggrin:
> *


and dodging knifes :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 18 2008, 12:00 PM~10680630
> *I DONT THINK ANYBODY DID!!!  WASENT ENOUGH TIME, TOO BUSY STABBING PEOPLE! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fucker was sick


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY ROY COULD YOU DO US ALL A FAVOR, AND LEAVE YOUR KNIFE AT HOME FOR THE SHOW ON THE 8TH! THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 18 2008, 12:10 PM~10680673
> *HEY ROY COULD YOU DO US ALL A FAVOR, AND LEAVE YOUR KNIFE AT HOME FOR THE SHOW ON THE 8TH!  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!
> *


he deserved it he said my car looked like yellow puke
Just kidding it was F'd up what was F'd up too was homeboy got haymakered 3 times inna row,at least he got back up I guess
But on the reals I hope sponsorship,police,and the community don'tl abel us as those assholes.
We work hard in this lifestyle and have worked to portray ourseves as hard working individuals instead of punk ass lil gang bangers....time will tell I guess


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 12:18 PM~10680722
> *he deserved it he said my car looked like yellow puke
> Just kidding it was F'd up what was F'd up too was homeboy got haymakered 3 times inna row,at least he got back up I guess
> But on the reals I hope sponsorship,police,and the community don'tl abel us as those assholes.
> ...


ITS A GOOD THING YOU DIDNT HEAR THAT OTHER GUY CALL IT A BANANA OR ELSE THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN TWO STABBINGS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, gzking
What up Primo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tharen 
Glasshouse looked GOOD homie


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

whats going on ?? not much here just got home from camping with the family..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 18 2008, 12:26 PM~10680782
> *whats going on ?? not much here just got home from camping with the family..
> *


That's cool hopefully everyone is doing well,hows the Burban and Ground Zero coming along?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

the burban got totaled on easter sunday and ground zero i have not hung out in almost a year. i have been hanging out with my buddy that is attempting to start an UCE chapter here in phoenix. i am going to build my 82 2wd k5 blazer it will be going in my shop in the next two weeks.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 18 2008, 12:39 PM~10680854
> *the burban got totaled on easter sunday and ground zero i have not hung out in almost a year. i have been hanging out with my buddy that is attempting to start an UCE chapter here in phoenix.  i am going to build my 82 2wd k5 blazer it will be going in my shop in the next two weeks.. :biggrin:
> *


Sucks about the Burban
UCE is a really GOOD Family to be in :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what up Roy,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 18 2008, 12:39 PM~10680854
> *the burban got totaled on easter sunday and ground zero i have not hung out in almost a year. i have been hanging out with my buddy that is attempting to start an UCE chapter here in phoenix.  i am going to build my 82 2wd k5 blazer it will be going in my shop in the next two weeks.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats the full size big blazer isn'g it?? The small ones this guy had an all chrome frame with chrome suspension for like 1500 now thats damn cheap the chrome frame alone is worth 10gs but I think your ride is differen't and he sold it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 18 2008, 12:59 PM~10680929
> *what up Roy,
> *


What up Paul that Cougar was a hit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks like yous all had a good time up in the Springs yesterday wish I could have made it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Roy do you have anymore pics of that gocart? that fuckr looks bad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 18 2008, 01:39 PM~10681096
> *looks like yous all had a good time up in the Springs yesterday wish I could have made it
> *


wish you could have too.It was a* GOOD *day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 18 2008, 01:40 PM~10681102
> *Roy do you have anymore pics of that gocart? that fuckr looks bad
> *


It was sick had like a car engine in it,went like 130 mph he said :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10681113
> *It was sick had like a car engine in it,went like 130 mph he said :0
> *


Its a crotchrocket engine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oooh ok


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here ya go Sean










RO Vegas Style!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 16 2008, 05:22 AM~10668917
> *That ****** Kevin (ROLLERZONLY 719)
> 
> 
> ...


That night was a blast!!!!!
:biggrin:
Thanks for all the luv bRO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 12:19 PM~10681010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE 619 WAS IN HOUSE AT THE SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up colorado


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

waddup Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10681367
> *waddup Ralph
> *


HANGING OUT AT HOME WAITING FOR A RIDE TO GET THE TRUCK AND TRAILER. YOU STILL IN VEGAS?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

rollerzonly_tnh, *TOPTHIS*, ROLLERZONLY 719
WHAT'S GOOD MOST HATED


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 18 2008, 03:08 PM~10681407
> *HANGING OUT AT HOME WAITING FOR A RIDE TO GET THE TRUCK AND TRAILER. YOU STILL IN VEGAS?
> *


nope back home


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 18 2008, 03:12 PM~10681430
> *nope back home
> *


TODAY?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 18 2008, 03:19 PM~10681468
> *TODAY?
> *


last night


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 02:49 PM~10681320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 02:49 PM~10681320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a ganster ass pic there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like you made i back thanks for everything Jose Y Ivan


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 04:47 PM~10682036
> *looks like you made i back thanks for everything Jose Y Ivan
> *


just got in, anytime bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 09:02 AM~10680212
> *Ivan hitting em hard for the 09
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS REAL GOOD IVAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10680668
> *This fucker was sick
> 
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

this was rollin around springs 2day..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 18 2008, 01:58 PM~10681161
> *Here ya go Sean
> 
> 
> ...


*That's tight. Is that the asian pic?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 18 2008, 02:00 PM~10681166
> *That night was a blast!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> Thanks for all the luv bRO
> *


 You know what's up bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 02:49 PM~10681320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

*Right Click ............Save :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 18 2008, 12:04 PM~10680643
> *CONGRATULATIONS MR 300MAG FOR GETTING VOTED IN YESTERDAY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Lord, please forgive me .........................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*No, it's not the same black shirt I wore in Vegas :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*TNH and TNH Senior :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Look who we picked up at the bar.......................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Me and my PI *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*TNH acting a fool :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Morning foolios


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2008, 07:01 AM~10685142
> *Good Morning foolios
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 19 2008, 01:21 AM~10684659
> *TNH and TNH Senior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP CHUCK. GO TO WORK !!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 01:29 AM~10679478
> *Big ups to Most Hated for making the hangout and Rollerz for putting up some class rides also most of all Ruthless for holding a down ass show
> *



Thank's bro!!! We appreciate everyone who made it out this year!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

what up homies damn i havent been on dis shit for a min :twak: 



what up fes :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 19 2008, 01:22 AM~10684662
> *Look who we picked up at the bar.......................
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WOKE UP THE NEXT MORNING WITH A RASH ON MY ARM!!!!!
:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10687472
> *DAMN I WOKE UP THE NEXT MORNING WITH A RASH ON MY ARM!!!!!
> :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*I could not even breathe I was laughing so hard!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS*

*What's good ROy! Congrats on ur winnings, you are 1 and 0 :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL yeah thanks Sean,anyone take pics of the show?
I only took a few figuring there would be plenty out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, WRINKLES*
*Waddup Fawker*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul Y Chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 06:22 PM~10689808
> *LOL yeah thanks Sean,anyone take pics of the show?
> I only took a few figuring there would be plenty out there
> 
> *


*I slacked too!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10689929
> *What up Paul Y Chuck
> *



just got home and you bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This guy slept all through the gig at Julians :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10689944
> *just got home and you bRO
> *


getting ready to go buy some people presents and can't forget that sunblock my White ass got burned up today :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10689966
> *getting ready to go buy some people presents and can't forget that sunblock my White ass got burned up today :biggrin:
> *



its not christmas time yet


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10689946
> *This guy slept all through the gig at Julians :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*He had heat stROke :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10689946
> *This guy slept all through the gig at Julians :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When I was talking to him at the show I don't know if it was lack of sleep, too hot, or too much beer but I thought he was gonna fall off right there on the spot :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10689946
> *This guy slept all through the gig at Julians :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lack of sleep :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 19 2008, 07:57 PM~10690801
> *FULLTIMING:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@May 19 2008, 12:50 PM~10687324
> *what up homies damn i havent been on dis shit for a min  :twak:
> what up fes  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Dogg!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10687472
> *DAMN I WOKE UP THE NEXT MORNING WITH A RASH ON MY ARM!!!!!
> :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *



IT MUST'VE BEEN FROM LANCE ROMANCE!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10692113
> *IT MUST'VE BEEN FROM LANCE ROMANCE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10692205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THE GUY WHO BUILT THAT!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SEAN DOING THE RUNNING MAN!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 19 2008, 09:51 PM~10692222
> *HEY I KNOW THE GUY WHO BUILT THAT!!
> *



I THINK THE GUUY THAT BUILT THIS IS GAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10692232
> *SEAN DOING THE RUNNING MAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


Old Skooooooooooo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo! jus wanted to say what's up to all the lowriders do it real big in colorado. I'm trying to be part of the scene but jus can't seem to get ahead. No worries tho imma keep my head up. WUS UP LARR!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 09:46 PM~10692156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PHOTOSHOPPED :angry: *








:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10692321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Now you wanna post pics of my lady................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10693079
> *Yo! jus wanted to say what's up to all the lowriders do it real big in colorado.  I'm trying to be part of the scene but jus can't seem to get ahead.  No worries tho imma keep my head up.  WUS UP LARR!!
> *


*As long as you have the heart, then everything else will follow homie. None of us started out big homie, it takes hard work and *perseverence (*sp). Be patient and it will all work out in the end.  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG+May 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10692156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10692156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Nice coach purse :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10693079
> *Yo! jus wanted to say what's up to all the lowriders do it real big in colorado.  I'm trying to be part of the scene but jus can't seem to get ahead.  No worries tho imma keep my head up.  WUS UP LARR!!
> *


Whats cracken cousin?? It's about time you joined the Colorado Topic :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@May 19 2008, 11:34 PM~10693486
> *:roflmao: Nice coach purse :thumbsup:
> *


*I only rock the best purses out there!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 01:13 AM~10693998
> *I only rock the best purses out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 12:13 AM~10693998
> *I only rock the best purses out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING TO THE BIG 719


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 01:13 AM~10693998
> *I only rock the best purses out there! :biggrin:
> *


you a fool dog :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

Another nice day out there.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10692156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :uh:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 20 2008, 10:24 AM~10695754
> *WTF? :uh:
> *




now i know what to get sean for chirstmas :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: thanks for posting the pic that just made it easier :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 18 2008, 11:25 AM~10680772
> *What up Tharen
> Glasshouse looked GOOD homie
> 
> ...


thanks roy , ur car was lookin tight and all of GT see ya on the 8th


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*ANYONE THAT HAS NOT BOOKED THEIR ROOMS FOR DENVER NEED TO DO SO BY TOMORROW. THAT IS WHEN THE CUT OFF DATE IS. AFTER TOMORROW THE RATES WILL BE 129.99 A NIGHT INSTEAD OF 89.00 A NIGHT. HERE IS THE NUMBER AGAIN 303-292-9500 TELL THEM ITS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY.</span>*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10619457
> *DENVER ROOM INFO</span>
> 
> THE HOLIDAY INN THAT WE ALWAYS STAY AT NOW HAS ROOMS AVAILABLE.ANYBODY THAT ALREADY GOT ROOMS AT THE QUALITY INN CAN SWITCH OVER TO THE HOLIDAY INN IF THEY WOULD LIKE. TELL THEM ITS FOR ROLLERZ ONLY AND THE RATE THEY GAVE US IS 89.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY- SUNDAY. <span style=\'color:red\'>THE NUMBER IS 303-292-9500
> *


TODAY IS UR LAST DAY TO GET THESE ROOMS AT THAT RATE...CALL IN UNDER "ROLLERZ"


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP TIGGER? WE THINKN THA SAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 20 2008, 03:07 PM~10697580
> *WHAT UP TIGGER?  WE THINKN THA SAME.. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT WAS PRETTY CRAZY! :biggrin: I AM LEAVING WORK NOW BRO, SO I WILL HIT YOU UP IN A FEW.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 20 2008, 03:09 PM~10697596
> *YEAH THAT WAS PRETTY CRAZY! :biggrin:  I AM LEAVING WORK NOW BRO, SO I WILL HIT YOU UP IN A FEW.
> *


KOO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 19 2008, 01:08 AM~10684620
> *That's tight. Is that the asian pic?
> *


yep you should goto his site, there is all kind of pics from that night


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 20 2008, 04:06 PM~10697577
> *TODAY IS UR LAST DAY TO GET THESE ROOMS AT THAT RATE...CALL IN UNDER "ROLLERZ"
> *


DONE!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up plague


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chuck/Kevin: Your confirmation number is:62780656*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10700344
> *Chuck/Kevin: Your confirmation number is:62780656
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 08:25 PM~10700344
> *Chuck/Kevin: Your confirmation number is:62780656
> *


SEAN, I GOT A HOOK UP ON SOME PARTS FOR UR IMPALA PARTS...I NOW CAN GET LED TAIL LIGHTS AND BACK UP LIGHTS FOR IMPALAS


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10700344
> *Chuck/Kevin: Your confirmation number is:62780656
> *


If thats there hotel confirmation I'll make sure to show up earlier than they do and use it :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 08:56 PM~10700714
> *If thats there hotel confirmation I'll make sure to show up earlier than they do and use it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 09:56 PM~10700714
> *If thats there hotel confirmation I'll make sure to show up earlier than they do and use it :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :nono: 




:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 20 2008, 09:31 PM~10700410
> *SEAN, I GOT A HOOK UP ON SOME PARTS FOR UR IMPALA PARTS...I NOW CAN GET LED TAIL LIGHTS  AND BACK UP LIGHTS  FOR IMPALAS
> *


*Damn, that's cool.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Kev, you off tomorROw?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 20 2008, 06:24 PM~10699140
> *whats up plague
> *


HEY BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2008, 10:10 PM~10700899
> *HEY BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


What up Phillipa don't worry bro Colorado will always take you back :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 10:16 PM~10700971
> *What up Phillipa don't worry bro Colorado will always take you back :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 20 2008, 10:09 PM~10700884
> *What's good Kev, you off tomorROw?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!

Wuz going down today??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 21 2008, 10:12 AM~10703518
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *



what up ******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You hungry 300MAG?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Cipi looken at some Torta :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*RALPH ~ TNH in Phoenix*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10706456
> *RALPH ~ TNH in Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


WERE YOU FLIPPING THE CAMERA OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 21 2008, 04:59 PM~10706430
> *Cipi looken at some Torta :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


YA HER NAME WAS SEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10707735
> *WHAT UP CIP
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND YOU?!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 21 2008, 07:45 PM~10707751
> *JUST CHILLIN AND YOU?!!
> *


JUST GOT OFF WORK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

rollerzonly_tnh, ~*GRAND HUSTLE*~, RO 4 LIFE
WHATS GOOD MANNY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10707733
> *YA HER NAME WAS SEAN!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10707722
> *WERE YOU FLIPPING THE CAMERA OFF :biggrin:
> *


*It's all about the subliminal messages with me :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2008, 07:41 AM~10710993
> *Whats up Colorado?
> *


whats up bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sean?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2008, 10:35 AM~10711913
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sean?
> *


Colorado, what is up????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wuz new big Fes Dogg!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10712252
> *Colorado, what is up????
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Same ol' shit!!! Just on a break from work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> *You hungry 300MAG?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HEY FELLAS I GOTTA SPLIT FOR A WHILE! GOTTA TAKE CARE OF SOME PERSONAL SHIT! I'LL BE IN TOUCH!!! LATERZ~~


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 22 2008, 09:00 AM~10711319
> *whats up bRO
> *


Not much homie just chillin..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10713064
> *HEY FELLAS I GOTTA SPLIT FOR A WHILE! GOTTA TAKE CARE OF SOME PERSONAL SHIT!  I'LL BE IN TOUCH!!!  LATERZ~~
> *


 :0 split LIL or CO?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 22 2008, 01:28 PM~10713475
> *:0  split LIL or CO?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 22 2008, 07:47 PM~10715720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 22 2008, 02:28 PM~10713475
> *:0  split LIL or CO?
> *


*Just LIL, and some ME time.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2008, 10:35 AM~10711913
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sean?
> *


*What's good big Fes Dawg, I see you homie.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10716629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had seen that pic and I was gonna post it up for you but I spaced it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So what happen to Cipie??Jail time??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2008, 11:23 PM~10717910
> *So what happen to Cipie??Jail time??
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 12:42 AM~10718342
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


I was just fucking around bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Rims undergoing changes :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

So whats going down for the weekend everyone????


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 23 2008, 08:08 AM~10719404
> *What up Colorado!!!
> 
> So whats going down for the weekend everyone????
> *



gotta work today big dawg and make some slurpees lol full timin that shit wat flava yall want gots stickky icky kind lol 711 repersenting :biggrin: and im off sat and sun thats how big timmy rolls :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey sean check out this crank ima get first peice of the bike ima be building found a good cheap site for bike parts and shit :biggrin: should be building a car but cant on 711 salary :twak:







but all in time lol so ima just by parts here and there


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

Just thought i post sum pics of ma bike.


















This is what it use to look like for some who havnt seen it before.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO , LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS DOING THE DAMN THANG OUT THERE CABRONES!!! KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE ROCKIE STATE AND REPRESENT YO SHIT TO THE FULLEST...GOTTA LOVE THAT LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!!!

GOODTIMES CC 
CHUCKS...*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2008, 11:23 PM~10717910
> *So what happen to Cipie??Jail time??
> *


DAMN A ***** CANT TAKE SOME TIME OFF TO GET FAMILY SHIT TOGETHER WITHOUT THINK YOU DOIN SOME TIME!!! LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@May 23 2008, 09:43 AM~10719576
> *Just thought i post sum pics of ma bike.
> 
> 
> ...


*Looken firme Andrew :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 08:36 AM~10719247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like you were listening to "krank that" and you were doing the superman :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@May 23 2008, 09:24 AM~10719468
> *hey sean check out this crank ima get first peice of the bike ima be building    found a good cheap site for bike parts and shit  :biggrin: should be building a car but cant on 711 salary  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


*That's what's up homie. Everyone has to start somewhere. We like bikes too! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 23 2008, 11:19 AM~10720265
> *DAMN A ***** CANT TAKE SOME TIME OFF TO GET FAMILY SHIT TOGETHER WITHOUT THINK YOU DOIN SOME TIME!!! LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sorry Cip I was just fucking with ya bro. I hope you get it all squared away homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 11:26 AM~10720320
> *Looks like you were listening to "krank that" and you were doing the superman :biggrin:
> *


YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10720598
> *sorry Cip I was just fucking with ya bro. I hope you get it all squared away homie
> *


HOPE YOU DIDNT TAKE THAT THE WRONG WAY! I WAS JUST FUCKIN AROUND!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10720598
> *sorry Cip I was just fucking with ya bro. I hope you get it all squared away homie
> *


HOPE YOU DIDNT TAKE THAT THE WRONG WAY! I WAS JUST FUCKIN AROUND!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 23 2008, 01:27 PM~10721134
> *HOPE YOU DIDNT TAKE THAT THE WRONG WAY! I WAS JUST FUCKIN AROUND!!
> *


Na Homie it's all good


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 10:31 AM~10720341
> *That's what's up homie. Everyone has to start somewhere. We like bikes too! :biggrin:
> *



ya i knows you do  why you think im trying to build me a bike hopefully it will be worthy for the RO :biggrin: :dunno: tho we will have to see when the time comes but catch all the homies later gotta go make some slurpees and tell the drunks to bounce the fuck out my store or ima :machinegun: they ass


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh no one fucks with sean either im his bodyguard :roflmao: dont let me catch you fools slippin :twak: jk jk later homies


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@May 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10721212
> *oh no one fucks with sean either im his bodyguard  :roflmao: dont let me catch you fools slippin  :twak: jk jk later homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 10:26 AM~10720320
> *Looks like you were listening to "krank that" and you were doing the superman :biggrin:
> *


GROWN MEN DANCING LIKE THAT  
:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 23 2008, 03:27 PM~10721897
> *GROWN MEN DANCING LIKE THAT
> :roflmao:
> *


I wasn't dancing fucker :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 03:42 PM~10722305
> *I wasn't dancing fucker :angry:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 04:42 PM~10722305
> *I wasn't dancing fucker :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That your new project in your avi phillipa?
If so post a pic homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 04:12 PM~10722528
> *That your new project in your avi phillipa?
> If so post a pic homie
> *


NO JUST A PICTURE I TOOK AT A SHOW,HOW WAS THAT LAST SHOW?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 23 2008, 05:17 PM~10722576
> *NO JUST A PICTURE I TOOK AT A SHOW,HOW WAS THAT LAST SHOW?
> *


wish I woulda took more pics but it was cool,well besides the stabbing and fights :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 04:42 PM~10722305
> *I wasn't dancing fucker :angry:
> *


*Yeah you were Soulja Boy :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS* 

*What's GOOD ROy?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 08:36 AM~10719247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpocrqvP2Yg


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 04:31 PM~10722668
> *wish I woulda took more pics but it was cool,well besides the stabbing and fights :cheesy:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK SOMEONE ACTING SILLY, GONNA MESS IT UP FOR EVERYONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 05:40 PM~10722736
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD ROy?
> *


Bar B Q'ing listening to some tunes drinkin a cold one what about you homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10722750
> *WHAT THE FUCK SOMEONE ACTING SILLY, GONNA MESS IT UP FOR EVERYONE
> *


Yeah bunch of lil punk ass kids trying to be gang bangers giving all of us a bad name :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10722748
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpocrqvP2Yg
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 04:45 PM~10722768
> *Yeah bunch of lil punk ass kids trying to be gang bangers giving all of us a bad name :angry:
> *


ITS FUNNY CAUSE, ITS ALL STUPID, I LOST A BROTHER TO THE GAME AND ITS SAD THE PEOPLE YOU GROW UP WITH ARE HATERS, PEOPLE TALK SHIT IN PACKS BUT ALONE SAY NOTHING, WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE GOOD OL ASS WHOOPING DAYS, I USED TO MENTOR YOUNG PEOPLE BACK IN THE DAYS IN K.C. AND THEY WOULD KILL FOR STUPID SHIT, WE GOT TO TEACH THE YOUTH THE RIGHT WAY. BUT THE HATERS FUCK IT UP.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10722748
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpocrqvP2Yg
> *


everytime Roy took the camera out I just kept jumping in front of it and now it looks like super man that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2008, 05:36 PM~10723110
> *everytime Roy took the camera out I just kept jumping in front of it and now it looks like super man that hoe :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10724774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning peeps whats goin on this weekend


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning peeps whats goin on this weekend


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goomorning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10727297


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10722764
> *Bar B Q'ing listening to some tunes drinkin a cold one what about you homie?
> *


*Just waking up fROm a long night. Partying it up in Denver :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 24 2008, 11:13 AM~10727414
> *Just waking up fROm a long night. Partying it up in Denver :cheesy:
> *


hanging this morning getting ready to do territorial days then spend the daay and night @ Castaways in Manitou getting my relax on


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

WHUT UP COLORADO HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE HOLIDAY :thumbsup: AND DONT DO NOTHING I WOULD DO uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

day* what up Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 24 2008, 11:43 AM~10727578
> *day*      what up Ivan
> *


Not much bro just working around the house today


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Damn, Larry looks just like them fools singing! Didnt know he had the moves too?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@May 24 2008, 03:12 PM~10728770
> *Damn, Larry looks just like them fools singing! Didnt know he had the moves too?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 24 2008, 06:16 PM~10729526
> *
> *


*Where is the PM fROm that ******?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! TTT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO ANYTHING HAPPENING TODAY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAULITO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Paul and Wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN LARRY WUS CRACKIN IN LA JUNTA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2008, 09:03 AM~10732612
> *WUS CRACKIN LARRY WUS CRACKIN IN LA JUNTA
> *


Not a damn thing whats up with you??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 24 2008, 08:03 PM~10730000
> *Where is the PM fROm that ******?
> *


PM SENT LET ME KNOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 25 2008, 10:59 AM~10733051
> *PM SENT LET ME KNOW
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP J!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up family?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHOS THROWING THE BBQ!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 25 2008, 11:40 AM~10733200
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I want to know now I'm nosey


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 25 2008, 11:57 AM~10733257
> *WHAT UP J!
> *



what up cip


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 25 2008, 11:59 AM~10733265
> *WHOS THROWING THE BBQ!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10733261
> *what up family?
> *



BUDDY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10733286
> *BUDDY!!!
> *



hello


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup J & Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10733311
> *Wassup J & Chuck
> *



what up k dawg


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10733311
> *Wassup J & Chuck
> *



WHAT UP KEV


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10733319
> *what up k dawg
> *


just chillin at the house


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 25 2008, 12:12 PM~10733324
> *WHAT UP KEV
> *


what ya doing J


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sup Cip


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 25 2008, 12:14 PM~10733329
> *what ya doing J
> *



PLAYIN ON THE SPACE AND YOU?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: COLORADO_KANDYLAC, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719


SO-CO ROLLERZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10733348
> *Sup Cip
> *


WHAT UP MAYNE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10733351
> *PLAYIN ON THE SPACE AND YOU?
> *


nada just chillin


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@May 25 2008, 12:20 PM~10733360
> *nada just chillin
> *



HOW WAS VEGAS?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10733375
> *HOW WAS VEGAS?
> *


it was


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did I miss a meeting or something? :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/692888712.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/692888712.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/692476423.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/692476423.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice finds ROy, wish I had the ferria  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *cold hard cash*

*What's good Glen?*


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 25 2008, 08:13 PM~10735624
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash
> 
> What's good Glen?
> *


 not much just relaxin how bout you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10735181
> *:0
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/692888712.html
> *


That red one on layitlow was clean and he was asking 22gs but I think he ended up going down and taking less he sold it though


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2008, 11:59 AM~10733266
> *I want to know now I'm nosey
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody looking for an Empala?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/694957409.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 07:17 AM~10737701
> *anybody looking for an Empala?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/694957409.html
> *


 :roflmao: it looks like a good Empala


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD morning Colorado, going to cripple creek to have some fun. I can't afford "Vegas" like some ballers in here :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 26 2008, 12:53 AM~10737123
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10737701
> *anybody looking for an Empala?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/694957409.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/678372179.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 26 2008, 09:05 AM~10737874
> *GOOD morning Colorado, going to cripple creek to have some fun. I can't afford "Vegas" like some ballers in here :biggrin:
> *


I can't even afford that I go to walmart to have my fun  I usually just mix match all the shoes and put the little kids outfits I move all the shirts to different pants you know shit like that :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10738755
> *I can't even afford that I go to walmart to have my fun   I usually just mix match all the shoes and put the little kids outfits I move all the shirts to different pants you know shit like that :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 11:27 AM~10738770
> *:0
> *


PM sent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10738755
> *I can't even afford that I go to walmart to have my fun   I usually just mix match all the shoes and put the little kids outfits I move all the shirts to different pants you know shit like that :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/car/694919951.html


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BIG UPS TO ALL ARE SERVICE MEN AND WOMEN OUT THERE PUTTING IN WORK FOR OUR COUNTRY AND MAY OUR FALLEN "SOLDIERS" BE REMEMBERD!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:worship: 
Welcome to the Good Times Familia :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10740872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post some more pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't have any yet,probably later this week


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2008, 05:59 PM~10740882
> *Post some more pics
> *


jeffs old cut dawg??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10740903
> *jeffs old cut dawg??
> *


 :no: 
This one is lotioned out underneath and hitting 80+ :0


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10740914
> *:no:
> This one is lotioned out underneath and hitting 80+ :0
> *


sliding rag??


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10740914
> *:no:
> This one is lotioned out underneath and hitting 80+ :0
> *


wheres the hop contest?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nope


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JULIANS NEW CAR!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10740934
> *JULIANS NEW CAR!
> *


oh from az ..gt??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10740934
> *JULIANS NEW CAR!
> *


  :0 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10740934
> *JULIANS NEW CAR!
> *


  :0 :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 05:57 PM~10740872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOOOHHHH SHIT....BIG UPS JULIAN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10740934
> *JULIANS NEW CAR!
> *


oh from az ..gt??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 26 2008, 07:09 PM~10740948
> *oh from az ..gt??
> *


JUST THE CAR FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD! JULIAN IS IN THE SPRINGS CHAPTER OF G.T.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 07:12 PM~10740967
> *JUST THE CAR FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD!  JULIAN IS IN THE SPRINGS CHAPTER OF G.T.
> *


Do you know if it was sold from layitlow or is there a for sale topic on layitlow to see more pics???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2008, 07:14 PM~10740976
> *Do you know if it was sold from layitlow or is there a for sale topic on layitlow to see more pics???
> *


NAH CLUB CONNECT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 07:18 PM~10741007
> *NAH CLUB CONNECT!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 26 2008, 07:18 PM~10741007
> *NAH CLUB CONNECT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10741059
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: *GOODTIMES .....*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLO? DOES ANYONE HAVE A COPY OF THE REG FORM FOR DENVER?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP GOOTIMERS?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 26 2008, 06:51 PM~10741253
> *WHAT UP GOOTIMERS?
> *


*WHAT IT DOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10741362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10741362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 26 2008, 08:04 PM~10741362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Playtimes over :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10742237
> *Playtimes over :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN LIKE THAT GOODTIMER...............* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice addition to the GOODTIMES Colorado Familia  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning 719!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on COLORADO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Must be the nice weather there hasn't been shit going on in here


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 03:39 PM~10747894
> *Must be the nice weather there hasn't been shit going on in here
> *


X2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

wheres everybody at


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10748664
> *wheres everybody at
> *


Watching the game,what up Paulito?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/696123831.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: 
This is beautiful
http://denver.craigslist.org/car/696056060.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10749045
> *:wow:
> This is beautiful
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/696056060.html
> *


almost makes me wanna sell the Deuce :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 26 2008, 06:51 PM~10741253
> *WHAT UP GOOTIMERS?
> *


SORRY..."GOODTIMERS" NOT GOOTIMERS...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 27 2008, 06:31 PM~10749045
> *:wow:
> This is beautiful
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/696056060.html
> *


Let me borrow some money Roy so i can buy this one. I have saved up some cash. I have so far $86. 90 cents and i just need the rest to buy this one.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10749579
> *Let me borrow some money Roy so i can buy this one. I have saved up some cash. I have so far $86. 90 cents and i just need the rest to buy this one.
> *


*Damn you got me by $85.00  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10749045
> *:wow:
> This is beautiful
> http://denver.craigslist.org/car/696056060.html
> *


*Price seems a lil steep to me.........IMO! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*$32,000</span> 







*[/quote]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *TOPTHIS*


*What's good Ruben?*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 27 2008, 08:18 PM~10749909
> *One of our bROthers has this for sale and he just lowered the price  :0
> *


is he here on layitlow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10750233
> *is he here on layitlow
> *


 :thumbsup: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26389


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2008, 09:50 PM~10750233
> *is he here on layitlow
> *


Damn Baller


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I offered him a trade and cash, we'll see what happens :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 27 2008, 10:17 PM~10750566
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 27 2008, 11:52 PM~10751572
> *I offered him a trade and cash, we'll see what happens :0
> *


Good Luck homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 09:23 PM~10750654
> *Damn Baller
> *


who me?? :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2008, 12:22 AM~10751745
> *:biggrin:
> *


I wish I was


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2008, 12:22 AM~10751745
> *who me?? :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


aha I got you before you edited it :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10751752
> *aha I got you before you edited it :cheesy:
> *


hahahahaha damn it.. the 58 is nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2008, 12:25 AM~10751757
> *hahahahaha damn it.. the 58 is nice
> *


Yeah it is that 60 you bought is nice to


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 11:28 PM~10751775
> *Yeah it is you just bought a 60 impala also
> *


who me? :biggrin: 
and that guys 71 also :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2008, 12:29 AM~10751781
> *who me?  :biggrin:
> and that guys 71 also :biggrin:
> *


DIZAAMMN about the 71 and you got me before I edited it :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit there is a broke down car dancer down the street from me I'd like to buy and make a hopper but too many cars I think.. Who knows though


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 11:30 PM~10751783
> *DIZAAMMN about the 71 and you got me before I edited it :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHA.. I AM LOOKING FOR A BOMB TRUCK THOUGH IF U KNOW OF ONE THAT IS CLEAN FOR A GOOD PRICE HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2008, 12:33 AM~10751800
> *HAHAHAHA.. I AM LOOKING FOR A BOMB TRUCK THOUGH IF U KNOW OF ONE THAT IS CLEAN FOR A GOOD PRICE HOMIE
> *


Awww come on man don't make me even more jelous :|


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO ALWAYS REPEN TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 28 2008, 12:46 AM~10751843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 27 2008, 11:47 PM~10751848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS SEAN DOG YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS HOMIE!!! GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!!*









*ALWAYS!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2008, 11:33 PM~10751800
> *HAHAHAHA.. I AM LOOKING FOR A BOMB TRUCK THOUGH IF U KNOW OF ONE THAT IS CLEAN FOR A GOOD PRICE HOMIE
> *


*I HAVE A 53 5 WINDOW FOR $1000 BUCKS FOR A GOODTIMER CABRON!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS REPEN AND STEPEN TO THE FULLEST!!! "KEEP THE GAME TRADITIONAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 28 2008, 01:02 AM~10752046
> *CHILLEN LIKE VILLANS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD MORNING

WRINKLES (LINCOLN)









KIKOS (COUPE DE VILLE)









ROY'S (IMPALA)









MARCOS (REGAL)









JERRY (TROKITA)









PAULS (MERC)









JULIANS (CUTTY)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning ryders


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 05:31 AM~10752507
> *GOOD MORNING
> 
> JULIANS (CUTTY)
> ...


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!!

Nice pics Goodtimers!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

i think im just gonna give up on the fleetwood, sell it and buy something already done!!!!!!!!


















ya right!!!!! gotta build it myself!!!! que no?!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 05:31 AM~10752507
> *GOOD MORNING
> 
> WRINKLES  (LINCOLN)
> ...


*RIDES ARE LOOKIN CLEAN GOODTIMERS. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 THE BIG "GT". BIG :thumbsup: 2 ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE. *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 10:40 AM~10753593
> *i think im just gonna give  up on the fleetwood, sell it and buy something already done!!!!!!!!
> ya right!!!!!  gotta build it myself!!!!  que no?!
> *


Whats up Cipie how are things going?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 09:40 AM~10753593
> *i think im just gonna give  up on the fleetwood, sell it and buy something already done!!!!!!!!
> ya right!!!!!  gotta build it myself!!!!  que no?!
> *


hel yeah biuld it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@May 28 2008, 05:14 PM~10756975
> *hell yeah build it
> *


X1000


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 28 2008, 04:25 PM~10756096
> *Whats up Cipie how are things going?
> *


THEIR STARTING TO WORK OUT! WHAT YOU UP TO?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 06:37 PM~10757130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics GOODTIMERS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn this shit hurt today!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX


*What's good Ralph, Paul, ROy, and Marcos?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:52 PM~10757718
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> 
> 
> ...


thinking a design for seats. whats up bRO. ANY THING ON THE ACURA YET


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:33 PM~10757563
> *Nice Pics GOODTIMERS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog,didn't mean to brag just had to post em in a PM and figured I'd up my post a lil


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 07:56 PM~10757741
> *Thanks dog,didn't mean to brag just had to post em in a PM and figured I'd up my post a lil
> *


*Brag on homie, you GOOD TIMERS have lotz to brag about!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10757698
> *Damn this shit hurt today!
> 
> 
> ...




That aint you the head aint big enough :biggrin: 




just bullshiting....is it you? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10757730
> *thinking a design for seats. whats up bRO. ANY THING ON THE ACURA YET
> *


*WTF, sound like your bROther john deuce :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10757757
> *Brag on homie, you GOOD TIMERS have lotz to brag about!
> *


Yeah I guess not everyone can pull thousands of dollars outta there ass to buy clean ass rides.....well besides you Big Sean :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 06:52 PM~10757718
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on Sean, is that your head?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10757760
> *That aint you the head aint big enough :biggrin:
> just bullshiting....is it you? :0
> *


*That's messed up, my head ain't that big  

Nah it ain't me, just try'n to BS yall. One of our bROthers just got it done today.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:00 PM~10757781
> *That's messed up, my head ain't that big
> 
> Nah it ain't me, just try'n to BS yall. One of our bROthers just got it done today.
> *


True Roller right there aint no covering that up :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 07:59 PM~10757773
> *Yeah I guess not everyone can pull thousands of dollars outta there ass to buy clean ass rides.....well besides you Big Sean :biggrin:
> *


*I don't pull money out of my ass, I get it fROm the tree in your back yard, and if I need more I go to Larry's back yard :biggrin: *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:02 PM~10757799
> *I don't pull money out of my ass, I get it fROm the tree in your back yard, and if I need more I go to Larry's back yard  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that's where i get my money too.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10757768
> *WTF, sound like your bROther john deuce :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


F OFF. HAVE TO MAKE UP A DESIGN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:02 PM~10757799
> *I don't pull money out of my ass, I get it fROm the tree in your back yard, and if I need more I go to Larry's back yard  :biggrin:
> *


I knew you was gonna bring that up, :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Cip Dawg!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:04 PM~10757822
> *What's good Cip Dawg!
> *


WHAT UP MAYNE!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 06:52 PM~10757718
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, rollerzonly_tnh, greenmerc77, PROPER DOS, FIRMEX
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Where is Chuck at? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10757834
> *WHAT UP MAYNE!
> *


*When are we gonna scuff that Fleet :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Chuck looks like a straight Paisa with a mustache :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10757840
> *:wave:
> *


Que Paso Marcos, How's the ride


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10757843
> *Where is Chuck at? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LOOK ITS SEAN AND CHUCK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:01 PM~10757792
> *True Roller right there aint no covering that up :biggrin:
> *


*What about this one :0 *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10757853
> *When are we gonna scuff that Fleet :cheesy:
> *


NOT JUST A SCUFF! GOTTA PUT A COUPLE OF SPECIAL TOUCHES TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10757856
> *Damn Chuck looks like a straight Paisa with a mustache :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*It's not even him *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:10 PM~10757889
> *NOT JUST A SCUFF! GOTTA PUT A COUPLE OF SPECIAL TOUCHES TOO! :biggrin:
> *


*Ahh shit! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10757878
> *HEY LOOK ITS SEAN AND CHUCK!
> *


Facial hair in style last year? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:10 PM~10757890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It's not even him :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is that you? :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 28 2008, 07:08 PM~10757877
> *Que Paso Marcos, How's the ride
> *


What up Paul, voy por el este mes,paint o no paint ,a ver que pasa!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10757878
> *HEY LOOK ITS SEAN AND CHUCK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10757878
> *HEY LOOK ITS SEAN AND CHUCK!
> *


*That's funny cause both these foos are fROm Texas ROLLERZ. :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10757918
> *What up Paul, voy por el este mes,paint o no paint ,a ver que pasa!
> *


get that fucker Marcos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10757916
> *Is that you? :0
> *


*No fucker, and it's not chuck either, Them are some Texas ROLLERZ. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10757843
> *Where is Chuck at? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS CHUCKS BROTHER IN THE PICS FROM FELIX PICKIN UP HIS CAR!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10757946
> *No fucker, and it's not chuck either, Them are some Texas ROLLERZ. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn your guys' Twins are in Texas?
Fuck you guys are really a Family :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was like Fuck Chuck must be plucking his eyebrows nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10757961
> *Damn your guys' Twins are in Texas?
> Fuck you guys are really a Family :thumbsup:
> *


*That ****** looks 10 years older than me. :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10757970
> *I was like Fuck Chuck must be plucking his eyebrows nowadays :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

*Stop my stomach hurts :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10757975
> *That ****** looks 10 years older than me. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10757970
> *I was like Fuck Chuck must be plucking his eyebrows nowadays :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Has any one got their confirmation fROm Denver?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HI CIP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:22 PM~10758024
> *Has any one got their confirmation fROm Denver?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10758032
> *HI CIP
> *


SUP RALPH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:25 PM~10758042
> *WHATS UP ROy
> *


What up Ralph any luck on TNH?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10758040
> *SUP RALPH
> *


I NEED SOME INTERIOR WORK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:25 PM~10758050
> *What up Ralph any luck on TNH?
> *


ALMOST A DONE DEAL JUST NEED TO DO SEATS AND FIND A TRANSPORT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10758063
> *ALMOST A DONE DEAL JUST NEED TO DO SEATS AND FIND A TRANSPORT
> *


nice,Congrats Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10758071
> *nice,Congrats Bro :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS bRO. ANY LUCK WITH THE BURBON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10758034
> *:nosad:
> *


*Them ******* are slacking this year :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10758079
> *Them ******* are slacking this year :angry:
> *


Pre-Regdon't end until the 6th right?
Woudn't they wait and pre-judge cars first before confirmation to see who's in and who's out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10758078
> *THANKS bRO. ANY LUCK WITH THE BURBON
> *


Nah nobody wants a big ass Vehicle right now.I figure I'd be patient ,buy a Honda Saturday and when it sells it sells.I'll be saving about $25 a week just going to work.So I better get a lil Honda bucket fast :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10758119
> *Nah nobody wants a big ass Vehicle right now.I figure I'd be patient ,buy a Honda Saturday and when it sells it sells.I'll be saving about $25 a week just going to work.So I better get a lil Honda bucket fast :biggrin:
> *


That's two 12 packs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10758119
> *Nah nobody wants a big ass Vehicle right now.I figure I'd be patient ,buy a Honda Saturday and when it sells it sells.I'll be saving about $25 a week just going to work.So I better get a lil Honda bucket fast :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT TAKING IT TO THE AUCTION


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:35 PM~10758131
> *WHAT ABOUT TAKING IT TO THE AUCTION
> *


*Take TNH to the auction :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 28 2008, 08:35 PM~10758131
> *WHAT ABOUT TAKING IT TO THE AUCTION
> *


which one,how you do that?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 08:51 PM~10758239
> *which one,how you do that?
> *


*There is one in Fountain, and one in Pueblo. Call me bRO, I'll give you details.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:57 PM~10758292
> *There is one in Fountain, and one in Pueblo. Call me bRO, I'll give you details.
> *


hanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@May 28 2008, 06:33 PM~10757100
> *THEIR STARTING TO WORK OUT!  WHAT YOU UP TO?!
> *


Just trying to put some work in on the elco for Denver and for something else


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2008, 12:22 AM~10760021
> *Just trying to put some work in on the elco for Denver and for something else
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning, Just got back from doing some work. I'll post the videos later on.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Q-VO LE TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN COLORADO AND MY GOODTIMERS OUT THERE PUTTING IN OVERTIME!!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10758183
> *Take TNH to the auction :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*26'S J*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! Nice Day out there finally, get out and enjoy it!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 29 2008, 11:40 AM~10762900
> *What up Colorado!!!! Nice Day out there finally, get out and enjoy it!!!
> *


It's windy over here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

300 mag call me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 05:23 AM~10760489
> *:scrutinize:
> *


You know :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 01:12 PM~10763118
> *It's windy over here
> *



True, but at least it ain't raining...............yet!!!

Wus up wit you bro???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: boriqua9279, FIRMEX


What up mayne???? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's what i was doing today. it's just 4 short videos. On the last one I didnt have alot of time to say what's up to all the car clubs so sorry about that. GOODTIMES doing it Big. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 04:38 PM~10764693
> *Here's what i was doing today. it's just 4 short videos. On the last one I didnt have alot of time to say what's up to all the car clubs so sorry about that. GOODTIMES doing it Big. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,you guys don't fuck around Paulito big ups on that shit


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph,just got off trying to get enough energy to clean the garage a lil before the game


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 29 2008, 01:52 PM~10763866
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: boriqua9279, FIRMEX
> What up mayne???? :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie! Hows the Regal?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 03:38 PM~10764693
> *Here's what i was doing today. it's just 4 short videos. On the last one I didnt have alot of time to say what's up to all the car clubs so sorry about that. GOODTIMES doing it Big. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Paul, ERES CABRON !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan Y Marcos


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 05:43 PM~10765415
> *What up Ivan Y Marcos
> *


Whats up Homies!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nadajust kickin it waiting for the game sippin onna cold one,what you up to dog how's work going?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 05:49 PM~10765452
> *Nadajust kickin it waiting for the game sippin onna cold one,what you up to dog how's work going?
> *


One more week in Fountain,after that dont know were im going or if we even got some were to go.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 29 2008, 06:53 PM~10765491
> *One more week in Fountain,after that dont know were im going or if we even got some were to go.
> *


I f you aint got nada happening hit me up I think we can get you in and probably pay you as much but most likely better than what you're getting dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just had to post this,I love this pic


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10765499
> *I f you aint got nada happening hit me up I think we can get you in and probably pay you as much but most likely better than what you're getting dog
> *


Right on Roy,Ill let u know!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's up Marcos


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

and ROY (CEO)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well we aint jumping outta no plane but this is what Me Y Marcos Jerry and Julian do :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito....looking GOOD up there doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10765667
> *Well we aint jumping outta no plane but this is what Me Y Marcos Jerry and Julian do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


that takes alot of skill, I played with some of those before and they're sensitive, you have to be smooth with your movements. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10765672
> *What up Paulito....looking GOOD up there doggie
> *


Thanks Roy, you know... I just had to represent the GOODTIMES up in the air and give Rollers and Most Hated a Shout out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 07:23 PM~10765692
> *Thanks Roy, you know... I just had to represent the GOODTIMES up in the air and give Rollers and Most Hated a Shout out.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
You the man I get scared when I go over big speed bumps in the Suburban :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 04:38 PM~10764693
> *Here's what i was doing today. it's just 4 short videos. On the last one I didnt have alot of time to say what's up to all the car clubs so sorry about that. GOODTIMES doing it Big. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Paul.thanks for the shout out.Damm the view looked nice from up there....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to our Vegs Chapter on thier appearance on Living The Low Life


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

[/img][/url]


*Bigs ups to you Paul, That was firme. I'm gonna post that on our family page  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*300 MAG*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10766578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's sick 300MAG, congrats on becoming an official ROLLERZONLY member!  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 09:27 PM~10766621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks RO4LIFE 719 and 300MAG for guiding me on crooked :angry: :biggrin: *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10766177
> *
> Bigs ups to you Paul, That was firme. I'm gonna post that on our family page
> *


Sure thing bro, I felt that it was necessary to name 3 of the badest clubs out there, you know " On Top "


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10766639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC GUY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10766666
> *Sure thing bro, I felt that it was necessary to name 3 of the badest clubs out there, you know " On Top "
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10766639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a sick ass pic TNH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 29 2008, 04:38 PM~10764693
> *Here's what i was doing today. it's just 4 short videos. On the last one I didnt have alot of time to say what's up to all the car clubs so sorry about that. GOODTIMES doing it Big. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




That was pretty sick Homie!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 29 2008, 06:39 PM~10765385
> *Whats up homie! Hows the Regal?
> *


Que paso Brother!!! Regal's doin alright...Got some new Chrome shit I gotta put in the engine bay, hopefully this weekend. And just tryin to figure out a new rack. Wuz up with your Regal Homie??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10766639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This a really good Pic of the Rollerz Fam!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Paul was right....Much props to Rollerz Only, Goodtimes, and Most Hated Car Clubs. You guys definitely set the bar.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 29 2008, 09:29 PM~10766643
> *Thanks RO4LIFE 719 and 300MAG for guiding me on crooked :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The car still looks good though Sean crooked and all


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10757856
> *Damn Chuck looks like a straight Paisa with a mustache :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 26 2008, 09:04 PM~10741362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GUYS BUY THAT CAR FROM MIKEY IN YUMA, AZ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin: * "WHOS NEXT"!!!!!!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO and the one RO in this topic


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 29 2008, 11:43 PM~10768132
> *whats up CO and the one RO in this topic
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 29 2008, 09:19 PM~10767213
> *That was pretty sick Homie!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Mornig Rockies


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy!!!! Wuz new wit you Pimp???

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 30 2008, 09:11 AM~10769988
> *What up Roy!!!! Wuz new wit you Pimp???
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sitting at home trying to get this sickness outta me  
What up with you Izzy?
How's things going with that Big Bad Ass Ruthless Familia?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 30 2008, 09:14 AM~10770008
> *Sitting at home trying to get this sickness outta me
> What up with you Izzy?
> How's things going with that Big Bad Ass Ruthless Familia?
> *



Sick huh??? That sucks bro. Well as far as the Ruthless Fam goes......we might be changing things up because just found out that the C.S.P.D. dept. has the Ruthless name in there gang file, as having gang ties!!!!   

All because of that shit from the show!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

One of our bike club members was told at his school last week to turn his Ruthless shirt inside out because of the supposed gang affiliation.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 30 2008, 09:32 AM~10770111
> *Sick huh??? That sucks bro. Well as far as the Ruthless Fam goes......we might be changing things up because just found out that the C.S.P.D. dept. has the Ruthless name in there gang file, as having gang ties!!!!
> 
> All because of that shit from the show!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


That's not GOOD homie,the exact opposite of what we are trying to accomplish.
Damn kids,we go through years of community activity not to mention the time and effort we put in our rides to show we are a different group of people than what TV portrays us to be just to be thrown back down by a little incident that wasn't concerning any car clubs.
Best of luck Izzy,if it was us I think I'd march down to the Police Department and let em know what we are about.Your Club is too possitive for that branding homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 30 2008, 09:50 AM~10770257
> *That's not GOOD homie,the exact opposite of what we are trying to accomplish.
> Damn kids,we go through years of community activity not to mention the time and effort we put in our rides to show we are a different group of people than what TV portrays us to be just to be thrown back down by a little incident that wasn't concerning any car clubs.
> Best of luck Izzy,if it was us I think I'd march down to the Police Department and let em know what we are about.Your Club is too possitive for that branding homie
> *



Thanks bro!!! That'll probably be our next step!!! We've already talked to the Police Dept. and kinda got the run around. They said they'd take care of it but who know's what happened. So I'm plannin on going myself and letting them know what we're about.

I appreciate the support Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If there's anything I or Good Times can do let me know dog.We're all in this together


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 30 2008, 10:26 AM~10770487
> *If there's anything I or Good Times can do let me know dog.We're all in this together
> *


We as a Car Club appreciate it the support that GOODTIMES, Rollerz, Most Hated, TRADITIONS, Solow and all the other car clubs, both big and small have given us.

You're right when you say we're in this together.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 30 2008, 09:26 AM~10770487
> *If there's anything I or Good Times can do let me know dog.We're all in this together
> *


X5000


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 30 2008, 10:52 AM~10770701
> *X5000
> *



Thanks Homie!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 30 2008, 09:32 AM~10770111
> *Sick huh??? That sucks bro. Well as far as the Ruthless Fam goes......we might be changing things up because just found out that the C.S.P.D. dept. has the Ruthless name in there gang file, as having gang ties!!!!
> 
> All because of that shit from the show!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


don't change your club name your already established. Take the time to do what is necessary to fix this. You might do some voluntary work for the community or something of the positive nature. Show them that we as lowriders are good people no gang banging trouble makers. Tell them we are family men we are brothers, uncles,fathers,and sons. Don't give up bro MOSTHATED is pulling for ya


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 12:41 PM~10771522
> *don't change your club name your already established. Take the time to do what is necessary to fix this. You might do some voluntary work for the community or something of the positive nature. Show them that we as lowriders are good people no gang banging trouble makers. Tell them we are family men we are brothers, uncles,fathers,and sons. Don't give up bro MOSTHATED is pulling for ya
> *



Means alot coming from you bro!!!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@May 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10767245
> *Que paso Brother!!! Regal's doin alright...Got some new Chrome shit I gotta put in the engine bay, hopefully this weekend. And just tryin to figure out a new rack. Wuz up with your Regal Homie??
> *


I might trade it for something else but if it dont work out ill just keep it and put work into it, Cant wait to see your ride with chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 11:41 AM~10771522
> *don't change your club name your already established. Take the time to do what is necessary to fix this. You might do some voluntary work for the community or something of the positive nature. Show them that we as lowriders are good people no gang banging trouble makers. Tell them we are family men we are brothers, uncles,fathers,and sons. Don't give up bro MOSTHATED is pulling for ya
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000,0000000000000000,000000000000


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10766713
> *That's a sick ass pic TNH! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i thought the same thing


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP RALPH


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP PAUL


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 30 2008, 07:40 PM~10774428
> *WHAT UP PAUL
> *


not much, just got back from cruising the ride to Chuckie Cheese :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado Ryders!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 30 2008, 08:49 PM~10774478
> *What's good Colorado Ryders!
> *



what up ******


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10774488
> *what up ******
> *


1 MONTH 2 DENVER!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 30 2008, 07:49 PM~10774478
> *What's good Colorado Ryders!
> *


KITA!!! IM STILL ON HOLD WAITN 4 U TO CLICK OVER :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 30 2008, 07:49 PM~10774478
> *What's good Colorado Ryders!
> *


What's Going On


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 30 2008, 08:23 AM~10770066
> *whats up colorado
> *


GOT MY TIRES YET?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up ROLLERZ :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@May 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10766639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS PIX.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10774531
> *What up ROLLERS  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 30 2008, 08:54 PM~10774531
> *What up ROLLERS  :wave:
> *


ROLLERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@May 30 2008, 08:53 PM~10774515
> *KITA!!! IM STILL ON HOLD WAITN 4 U TO CLICK OVER :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



*Hello, Hello, Hootie you there.................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10774488
> *what up ******
> *


*Waiting on you foo*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas MOSTHATED stopping in to say whats up.. I was putting in some overtime today :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10774899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that impala..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2008, 10:14 PM~10775048
> *I like that impala..
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10775090
> *
> *


i like the color combo with the gold and chrome.. 
how much shipped to la hahaha j/k homie..
























or not :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2008, 11:18 PM~10775824
> *i like the color combo with the gold and chrome..
> how much shipped to la hahaha j/k homie..
> or not :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: but thanks for the love. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 30 2008, 10:41 PM~10776033
> *:nono: but thanks for the love. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha.. didnt u pick up that 59 also homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10776081
> *hahaha.. didnt u pick up that 59 also homie?
> *


That 59 is not mine its my bros.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 30 2008, 10:50 PM~10776108
> *That 59 is not mine its my bros.
> *


ahh that was a come up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2008, 11:52 PM~10776125
> *ahh that was a come up
> *


It's mine bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 09:51 PM~10774899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick ass Impala Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 30 2008, 08:49 PM~10774478
> *What's good Colorado Ryders!
> *



What up Sean Dogg???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*NOT!!!!*










































































14"Black dish and hubs for sale make offer or trades


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10774882
> *Whats up fellas MOSTHATED stopping in to say whats up.. I was putting in some overtime today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What you doing?
Painting the Belly? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go JR 
http://autos.yahoo.com/used-cars/chevrolet...e=&distance=any


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 31 2008, 12:29 PM~10777872
> *What you doing?
> Painting the Belly? :0
> *


Na just putting a different chrome rear end in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2008, 01:43 PM~10778128
> *Na just putting a different chrome rear end in it
> *


reinforced?
You selling the old one?
If so Pm me the price I may know a few people who are interested


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@May 30 2008, 08:21 PM~10774706
> *Hello, Hello, Hootie you there.................
> *


MADAY MAYDAY..WE HAVE A PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> That's a sick ass Impala Homie!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT UP RUTHLESS


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10774899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADDEST 63 IN COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@May 31 2008, 01:58 PM~10778190
> *reinforced?
> You selling the old one?
> If so Pm me the price I may know a few people who are interested
> *


pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Layitlow is back in full effect :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 2 2008, 04:08 AM~10778684
> *Damn Layitlow is back in full effect :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> > That's a sick ass Impala Homie!!!
> >
> >
> > WHAT UP RUTHLESS
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 2 2008, 05:08 AM~10778684
> *Damn Layitlow is back in full effect :biggrin:
> *



x2

Couldn't get on at all last night!!!!

Wuz new wit you Homie???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 2 2008, 09:03 AM~10779365
> *x2
> 
> Couldn't get on at all last night!!!!
> ...


Same old bullshit just got some more gold stuff in for the elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got topthis put back together a couple of days ago :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Now to put this one back in the Bully I know it looks like the other one but it's not look close :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 2 2008, 12:26 PM~10780461
> *Same old bullshit just got some more gold stuff in for the elco
> *


Hell yeah bro!!!

Can't wait to see it up close. You guys comin for the show this weekend???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 2 2008, 04:35 PM~10781900
> *Hell yeah bro!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it up close. You guys comin for the show this weekend???
> *


I don't think so I have to work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado, long time no talk to!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean and the rest of the Rockies


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10782867
> *What up Sean and the rest of the Rockies
> *


*Nice Avi ROy, post some pics!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 2 2008, 08:01 AM~10779361
> *What up Homie!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


TRY TO DO SOME STUFF B4 DENVER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 2 2008, 07:23 PM~10782902
> *Nice Avi ROy, post some pics!
> *


thats just what I was thinking


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Wut it Dew COLORADO??? 

hey bro do you still got that monte ls? i know its been a while but i was curious and if im so lucky how much???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*


*What's up ****** :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 3 2008, 02:06 AM~10785479
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> What's up ****** :cheesy:
> *



just chillen, not even tired


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 3 2008, 02:06 AM~10785482
> *just chillen, not even tired
> *


*You will be in a few hours when it's time to wake up!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jun 3 2008, 02:01 AM~10785466
> *Wut it Dew COLORADO???
> 
> hey bro do you still got that monte ls? i know its been a while but i was curious and if im so lucky how much???
> *


If your talking to me Nathan it's gone homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?I couldent get on the site till this morning. :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning CO, I'm off to Lake Charles, LA. Hopefully i win some money


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 3 2008, 07:00 AM~10785895
> *GOOD Morning CO, I'm off to Lake Charles, LA. Hopefully i win some money
> *


must be nice you see it takes money to make money and I don't have it in the first place


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz happenin Colorado????

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 3 2008, 07:00 AM~10785895
> *GOOD Morning CO, I'm off to Lake Charles, LA. Hopefully i win some money
> *


*Good Luck bRO!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FOUND THIS TOPIC ON PG.2 :nono: WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You better be Fawker


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats up Roy,Did u get new rims?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 3 2008, 05:58 PM~10790483
> *Whats up Roy,Did u get new rims?
> *


Just got mine painted homieJose threw some Kandy,Y Good Times & Impala emblems with crushed glass and ghost marble ....pics do em no justice they are taken with a camera phone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gimme a call when you can dog


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 05:03 PM~10790510
> *Just got mine painted homieJose threw some Kandy,Y Good Times & Impala emblems with crushed glass and marble  patterns....pics do em no justice they are taken with a camera phone
> *


They look bad ass,Cant wait 2 see them this Sunday!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 05:04 PM~10790519
> *gimme a call when you can dog
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 06:17 PM~10790627
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 05:17 PM~10790627
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hey those nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jun 3 2008, 08:47 PM~10791954
> *hey those nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Dey Show iz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

double post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

triple post :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, *300MAG*

*Get in the shower fawker! :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 08:56 PM~10792087
> *Dey Show iz
> *


*fROm white, to mexican to black :0 :biggrin: 

What's GOOD ROy?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 3 2008, 10:17 PM~10793042
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS, 300MAG
> 
> Get in the shower fawker! :angry:
> *



he is the slowest ***** ever


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 3 2008, 10:19 PM~10793055
> *fROm white, to mexican to black :0  :biggrin:
> 
> What's GOOD ROy?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 3 2008, 06:17 PM~10790627
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Rims look sick bro!!!

Can't wait to see em this Sunday!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 3 2008, 10:42 PM~10793290
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

damn, im fucked up, didnt win anything on blackjack. will try tomorrow again. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 4 2008, 01:15 AM~10794399
> *damn, im fucked up, didnt win anything on blackjack. will try tomorrow again.  :biggrin:
> *


That sux so are you faded fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


What's everyone up too??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 4 2008, 12:19 AM~10794406
> *That sux so are you faded fucked up :biggrin:
> *


yup :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 4 2008, 07:56 AM~10795359
> *What up Colorado!!!!
> What's everyone up too??
> *


Not much, just woke up so i guess it's time to go to work.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 4 2008, 09:42 AM~10795656
> *Not much, just woke up so i guess it's time to go to work.
> *



I know...that's how I feel every morning!!!! :angry: :angry: 

Oh well, gotta make money somehow right??

You going to the show Sunday??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 4 2008, 10:04 AM~10796232
> *I know...that's how I feel every morning!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Oh well, gotta make money somehow right??
> ...


Yes, I should be back Friday, Hopefully everything is cool and there's no incidents


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP CHUCK!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 4 2008, 04:11 PM~10798958
> *WHAT UP CHUCK!
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jun 4 2008, 07:00 PM~10800171
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *






what up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado! Got me a pROject to work on. It will be out sooner than later. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 07:25 PM~10800342
> *What's good Colorado! Got me a pROject to work on. It will be out sooner than later. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I just hope you sell it before I get my cutty on the road


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 4 2008, 07:27 PM~10800354
> *:0 I just hope you sell it before I get my cutty on the road
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 719 Trying to play Guitar Hero.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY TNH Trying to do the same :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*My ****** Adam AKA SWIPHSTYLEZ, the baddest fabricating guy around!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chingo Bling doing his thang!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Me and Adam*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chicas getting down to Chingo..............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Of course there were chingasos with the chicas :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Sorry RO4LIFE 719 you shouldn't have fell asleep last night :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I had to catch up on posting pics, I've been slacking!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 PM~10800484
> *Sorry RO4LIFE 719 you shouldn't have fell asleep last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post some more.
Is that a 442 Cutty?
That motor looks sick as hell,definately got some balls under that hood....GOOD come up Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *300MAG*

*What's good ******?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10800535
> *Post some more.
> Is that a 442 Cutty?
> That motor looks sick as hell,definately got some balls under that hood....GOOD come up Sean :thumbsup:
> *


*455 Big Block, but gonna take it out. Have a different motor for it.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:10 PM~10800653
> *455 Big Block, but gonna take it out. Have a different motor for it.
> *


Too much *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$* :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 PM~10800484
> *Sorry RO4LIFE 719 you shouldn't have fell asleep last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it chuck.Just playing :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:12 PM~10800673
> *Too much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


*I was in your back yard last night while you were sleeping :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10800678
> *I knew it chuck.Just playing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The motor is identical to this.................................*















*JK :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10800683
> *I was in your back yard last night while you were sleeping :0
> *


Planting coins?To grow your Money trees? :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:15 PM~10800691
> *The motor is identical to this.................................
> 
> JK :biggrin:
> *


Thats fucking nice. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10800758
> *Thats fucking nice. :uh:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Chromalistic


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 PM~10800484
> *Sorry RO4LIFE 719 you shouldn't have fell asleep last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's SABROSO's motor.*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's those ballin ass ROLLERZ 4 ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:22 PM~10800738
> *Planting coins?To grow your Money trees? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

working my as off getting Denver planned Y this weekend and trying to do a few more things .....what's GOOD with you Heavy Hitter?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10800808
> *That's those ballin ass ROLLERZ 4 ya
> *


*GTFO, your being stash with your ferria right now cause your contenplating* (sp) your next move, I already know!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris,hows that Trey coming along?
Any pics yet?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10800819
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ?
> *


*What's cracken TKK? *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:34 PM~10800828
> *GTFO, your being stash with your ferria right now cause your contenplating* (sp) your next move, I already know!
> *


Yeah I am







Pinto or Pacer?
hmmmmm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10800824
> *working my as off getting Denver planned Y this weekend and trying to do a few more things .....what's GOOD with you Heavy Hitter?
> *


 :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NO NOT YET. I AM TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT I WANT TO DO. I CANT MAKE UP MY MIND. I AM FIGHTING WITH SOME ISSUES.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 4 2008, 08:36 PM~10800851
> *NO NOT YET. I AM TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT I WANT TO DO. I CANT MAKE UP MY MIND. I AM FIGHTING WITH SOME ISSUES.
> *


No rush homie I hear 09 is gonna be the year the Rockies step outta the shell and hit up some Elite shit :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You bringing the grill to the parque on Sunday ROy? :cheesy: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THATS PART OF MY PROBLEM. I DONT HAVE MUCH PATIENTS. I WANT TO ROLL NOW. NOT TO MENTION I DONT REALLY HAVE THE ROOM OR TIME FOR THE PROJECT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:40 PM~10800885
> *You bringing the grill to the parque on Sunday ROy? :cheesy:
> *


Shit as dry as it's been and with the Cinco's anal ass restrictions aint gonna even think about it dog we'd get shackled up :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

PATIENCE*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10800894
> *THATS PART OF MY PROBLEM. I DONT HAVE MUCH PATIENTS. I WANT TO ROLL NOW. NOT TO MENTION I DONT REALLY HAVE THE ROOM OR TIME FOR THE PROJECT.
> *


Not everyone comes up from a Monte to a Trey dog,I'd just be patient....it'll come


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice ass come up BTW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10800876
> *No rush homie I hear 09 is gonna be the year the Rockies step outta the shell and hit up some Elite shit :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: I heard that about 08. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10800917
> *Not everyone comes up from a Monte to a Trey dog,I'd just be patient....it'll come
> *


*Just you ROy...............*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, curiousdos, PROPER DOS, *rollerzonly_tnh*

*Sup ******, thanks for calling me to confirm it's a done deal :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:46 PM~10800943
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, curiousdos, PROPER DOS, rollerzonly_tnh
> 
> Sup ******, thanks for calling me to confirm it's a done deal :angry:
> *


been calling you for an hour now and it wont ring


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*CADILLIAC PIMPIN*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I KEEP GETTING HIT WITH OFFERS AND IT MAKES IT TOUGH TO HOLD ON.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:44 PM~10800927
> *:uh:  I heard that about 08.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but the people screaming it are gone ....Y I'm talking about more than just our club.....BTW we have came along way since last year


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10800963
> *been calling you for an hour now and it wont ring
> *


Phone is on charger dead. That's not what I was talking about in your PM. Crystal, HELLO??????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:45 PM~10800932
> *Just you ROy...............
> *


*And Chris too*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10801034
> *Phone is on charger dead. That's not what I was talking about in your PM. Crystal, HELLO??????????
> *


OH SORRY BUDDY. I THOUGHT YOU FORGOT ABOUT ME


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

YEA BUT MINE IS NOWHERE NEAR THE SHAPE YOURS WAS IN ROY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*MIKE JONES*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph how's that whole TNH thang homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:54 PM~10801029
> *Yeah but the people screaming it are gone ....Y I'm talking about more than just our club.....BTW we have came along way since last year
> *


*Yeah your right they are gone. 

You know what I say about all the hooten and hollering about "we coming hard in 08, or 09" right? 

And last but not least, Big UPS to the 2008 GOODTIMES for becoming one of the Elite in Colorado. You guyz have come a long way since 2005, and got much respect fROm me!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's the worst thing about the park in Security is that damn little river sucking up our discs :angry:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 09:14 PM~10801205
> *Yeah your right they are gone.
> 
> You know what I say about all the hooten and hollering about "we coming hard in 08, or 09" right?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words dog we're still striving to be up there with the Big dogs :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 09:19 PM~10801243
> *Thanks for the kind words dog we're still striving to be up there with the Big dogs  :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES is already there homie. One of the few ELITE clubs in Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 4 2008, 09:21 PM~10801262
> *GOODTIMES is already there homie. One of the few ELITE clubs in Colorado!</span>
> *



Thanks again homie,Glad we're in <span style=\'color:blue\'>*GOOD* hands :biggrin: 
I'm not gonna sit here and wolf but I think in more than a few of us are anxiously awaiting Denver 09 (if there is one)
:biggrin: 
You guys hitting up the Park Sunday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I aint trying to dis any other clubs out there but I think *MH*,and it would be an honor to be in that type of company


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

WHATS UP!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ruben


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:34 PM~10801354
> *I aint trying to dis any other clubs out there but I think MH,and it would be an honor to be in that type of company
> *


X2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows everybody doing?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HOLA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

is anybody going to the father day show in alamosa ??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!

Have to agree wit Roy,* <span style='color:green'>Colorado Car Clubs!!!*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 5 2008, 08:26 AM~10804126
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> Have to agree wit Roy, <span style='color:green'>Colorado Car Clubs!!!
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:|


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

im lost...how did all that talk begin??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jun 5 2008, 11:23 AM~10804884
> *im lost...how did all that talk begin??
> *


*Your slack'n on your lay it low'n :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 5 2008, 08:26 AM~10804126
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> Have to agree wit Roy, <span style='color:green'>Colorado Car Clubs!!!
> *


*
X2................. *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10804989
> *Your slack'n on your lay it low'n :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 5 2008, 11:55 AM~10805163
> *:yes:
> *


*Que bueno ROy, no trabaja?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO and GT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10805327
> *Que bueno ROy, no trabaja?
> *


what up Sean,yeah pinche rain dog got me stuck at home :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up MH


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 5 2008, 12:39 PM~10805513
> *What up MH
> *


Just catching up on LiL for lunch.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 5 2008, 12:30 PM~10805415
> *Whats up RO and GT?
> *


*What's good MH, just chillen bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*My new avatar*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There's a funnel cloud Tornado out East of you homie keep trucha on those poles :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*My new avatar*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10805499
> *what up Sean,yeah pinche rain dog got me stuck at home :angry:
> *


*DAMN ITS RAINING HOMIE..........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'well them Fabulous Lakers coming up inna few hours :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 5 2008, 12:57 PM~10805664
> *What's going on ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63
> *


*Just chillen bRO! Can you believe this weather, it's insane.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10805707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10805705
> *Just chillen bRO! Can you believe this weather, it's insane.
> *


I'm not there, over here in louisiana is nice like 89. Hopefully it gets better for the weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 5 2008, 01:25 PM~10805912
> *I'm not there, over here in louisiana is nice like 89. Hopefully it gets better for the weekend.
> *


Yeah it's suppose to be like 82 and sunny on Sunday


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

aight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/car/707960573.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/707695057.html
:0


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROY, HOW'S THE "GOODTIMES" CO LIFE TREATING YOU HOMIES. TO THE TOP WE GO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jun 5 2008, 02:38 PM~10806433
> *WHAT'S UP ROY, HOW'S THE "GOODTIMES" CO LIFE TREATING YOU HOMIES. TO THE TOP WE GO!
> *


Going* GOOD* Flaco just trying to catch up to you.
How's that Florida Life homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

damm I like that 63 Rag.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 5 2008, 12:57 PM~10805664
> *What's going on ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63
> *


How you doing Paul?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 5 2008, 04:24 PM~10807142
> *damm I like that 63 Rag.
> *


Check this bitch out Copper plated bro I found it in another topic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10808437
> *Check this bitch out Copper plated bro I found it in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


That Fucker is Sexy as fuck
:cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10801139
> *What up Ralph how's that whole TNH thang homie?
> *


NOTHING SERIOUS YET I GUESS WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS. SELL YOUR BURBAN YET ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10805639
> *My new avatar
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 06:26 PM~10808437
> *Check this bitch out Copper plated bro I found it in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE WHATS UP BIG DADDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 5 2008, 10:19 PM~10809851
> *:0 VERY NICE WHATS UP BIG DADDY
> *


Not much big homie just keeping up with the bullshit how you doing?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10810636
> *Not much big homie just keeping up with the bullshit how you doing?
> *


JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Lay it Low Fam!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So whos all showing there ride in the Denver show?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn!!!!

Where's everyone at today???

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUP COLORADO GOOD TIMES PASSING BY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10813261
> *So whos all showing there ride in the Denver show?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: I guess everyone is working on there ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD* *morning Colorado*


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOOD MORNING TO MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY...... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 6 2008, 05:31 AM~10811404
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW
> *


Have fun :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 6 2008, 06:24 PM~10815486
> *SUP COLORADO GOOD TIMES PASSING BY
> *


What up Chuch


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jun 7 2008, 07:01 AM~10817930
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY...... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS
> *



what up lando


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo was up every1 hows it going in colorado it sucks i got stuck in new mexico hno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 7 2008, 10:37 AM~10818446
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jun 7 2008, 10:39 AM~10818462
> *yo was up every1  hows it going in colorado      it sucks i got stuck in new mexico hno:
> *


DAMN!!!! WENT TO NEW MEXICO ON VACATION AND ENDED UP ON PROBATION! LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 7 2008, 12:16 PM~10818866
> *DAMN!!!!  WENT TO NEW MEXICO ON VACATION AND ENDED UP ON PROBATION!  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY 4-LIFE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! So who's going to the Show this weekend????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again Jose Rims look Bad Ass and give the ride character :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 7 2008, 05:57 PM~10820379
> *Thanks again Jose Rims look Bad Ass and give the ride character :thumbsup:
> *


anytime bro thats what fam is for :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 7 2008, 05:59 PM~10820386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one bad ass dos


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jun 7 2008, 06:36 PM~10820504
> *anytime bro thats what fam is for :thumbsup:
> *


I'm Next Bro :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 7 2008, 05:59 PM~10820386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims are fire :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 7 2008, 08:12 PM~10820648
> *I'm Next Bro :biggrin:
> *


I've been standing in line for awhile Paul


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 7 2008, 06:51 PM~10820351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Those dice give those rims character  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 7 2008, 06:56 PM~10820371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Sexy Deuce!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 7 2008, 09:29 PM~10821028
> *Those dice give those rims character
> *


Leave it up to you Sean


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ FAMILY... WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jun 7 2008, 08:09 PM~10820937
> *I've been standing in line for awhile Paul
> *


 i need to get ivans 64 done first , but i might squeeze you in paul :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jun 7 2008, 09:19 PM~10821252
> *i need to get ivans 64 done first , but i might squeeze you in paul  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Have fun at the show fellas


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10813261
> *So whos all showing there ride in the Denver show?
> *


 JUST CASUAL :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? Just finished putting in OT on the Cutlass. Thanks 300MAG and RO4LIFE 719 for helping me out.

See all you Colorado ryders in a few hours :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 03:20 AM~10822187
> *What's good Colorado? Just finished putting in OT on the Cutlass. Thanks 300MAG and RO4LIFE 719 for helping me out.
> 
> See all you Colorado ryders in a few hours :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Sean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 03:20 AM~10822187
> *What's good Colorado? Just finished putting in OT on the Cutlass. Thanks 300MAG and RO4LIFE 719 for helping me out.
> 
> See all you Colorado ryders in a few hours :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

whats up most hated r u guys makin it to springs today?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 8 2008, 03:22 AM~10822191
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> whats up most hated r u guys makin it to springs today?
> *


I'm at work right now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 8 2008, 03:23 AM~10822193
> *I'm at work right now
> *



damn that sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 8 2008, 03:24 AM~10822195
> *damn that sucks
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone inna few


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 05:35 AM~10822271
> *See everyone inna few
> *


*Alarm just went off and I am tiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 8 2008, 03:22 AM~10822191
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> whats up most hated r u guys makin it to springs today?
> *


were at Directions.SP?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 8 2008, 09:09 AM~10822565
> *were at Directions.SP?
> *


huh?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 06:32 PM~10824961
> *huh?
> *


*Congrats on your winnings today Big Dawg!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10825561
> *Congrats on your winnings today Big Dawg!
> *


Thanks homie but gotta hats off to that Big RollerZ Only Familia


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 06:32 PM~10824961
> *huh?
> *


I was going to go to the show today but I wasent sure where it was at.So lets see some pics and who won what.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10825561
> *Congrats on your winnings today Big Dawg!
> *


X2 CONGRATS ROy


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10825983
> *X2 CONGRATS ROy
> *


X3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Colorado was looking GOOD today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here was Julians Competition


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is Our boy Julian


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS ON TODAYS SHOW


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO and welcome to layitlow joe :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10826283
> *Here is Our boy Julian
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD JULIAN :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what s up chris


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 8 2008, 09:35 PM~10826316
> *what s  up  chris
> *


not much just drinking a beer and checking out off topic just droped in here for a few


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I Love you Familia....Looked GOOd out there,,,Y Welcome to the Familia Ray


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn that ****** got served by Julian :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10826283
> *Here is Our boy Julian
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKEN GOOD TRAVIESO!!! KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10826444
> *I Love you Familia....Looked GOOd out there,,,Y Welcome to the Familia Ray
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE KEEP PUSHING G~TIMERS!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 09:47 PM~10826444
> *I Love you Familia....Looked GOOd out there,,,Y Welcome to the Familia Ray
> 
> 
> ...


*Check that big ass BEST LOWRIDER trophy in the middle. GOODTIMES is officially one of the ELITE in Colorado!  *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10826444
> *I Love you Familia....Looked GOOd out there,,,Y Welcome to the Familia Ray
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10826471
> *Check that big ass BEST LOWRIDER trophy in the middle. GOODTIMES is officially one of the ELITE in Colorado!
> *


We're just trying to catch up to you big dogs


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY....... GOOD TIMES ...... AND THE OTHER COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well.....................I finally got a trophy I can actually use...........................................................................................................................................................















































































:biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 09:31 PM~10826283
> *Here is Our boy Julian
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 09:56 PM~10826556
> *Well.....................I finally got a trophy I can actually use...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


*You a foo ROy :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Denver Chapter ROLLERZONLY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Southern Colorado Chapter ROLLERZONLY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Colorado ROLLERZONLY Familia :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 09:56 PM~10826556
> *Well.....................I finally got a trophy I can actually use...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the new cup (trophy) Roy  don't drink to much out of it and fall down that fuckr might crack your dome open :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Benny


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WTF?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10826700
> *WTF?
> *



Safety First?! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10826700
> *WTF?
> *


*DETAILS PLEASE* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen Julian Hopping?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10826722
> *DETAILS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


*Those kids were walking around with helmets on with no bikes  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10826721
> *Safety First?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 10:12 PM~10826736
> *Those kids were walking around with helmets on with no bikes
> *


That's what you call an overlyprotective babysitter :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 10:14 PM~10826756
> *That's what you call an overlyprotective babysitter :biggrin:
> *


*Damn I guess, they were walking around all day like that. :scrutinize: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well GOODnight CO it's time to get back to reality pleasure seeing everyone....big ups ....................


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 10:16 PM~10826782
> *Well GOODnight CO it's time to get back to reality pleasure seeing everyone....big ups ....................
> *



*L8ERZ, CONGRATS AGAIN!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10826700
> *WTF?
> *


wasn't there but also was like WTF when I seen the pic


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THEY WERE GIVING AWAY FREE BIKE HELMETS AT THE FIRE STATION DOWN THE STREET FROM THE PARK TODAY. THATS PROBABLY WHERE THEY CAME FROM. I KNOW CUZ I WAS THERE TOO. MY SON WON A BRAND NEW BIKE FROM THERE AS WELL SO THE DAY WASN'T A TOTAL LOSS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 8 2008, 10:22 PM~10826841
> *wasn't there but also was like WTF when I seen the pic
> *


*Good random picture for you to post in OT Chris.  *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 8 2008, 09:11 PM~10826730
> *Seen Julian Hopping?
> *


DID JULIAN HOP AFTER THE SHOW? IF HE DID ANYBODY GET FOOTAGE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 8 2008, 10:25 PM~10826880
> *Good random picture for you to post in OT Chris.
> *


didn't think about that :biggrin: thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good to see everyone had fun


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Ups to the CO!!! All you guyz out there showed out!!! Specially GT and RO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

*



Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Jun 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10826444-->



I Love you Familia....Looked GOOd out there,,,Y Welcome to the Familia Ray








Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _LOOKIN GOOD GOODTIMERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ROY, WAY 2 PUT IN DOWN 4 THE BIG “GT”
:thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!!

Congrats to the Big RO Fam on your winnings yesterday!!!

GOODTIMES showin real STRONG yesterday too!!!!!
Julian was servin it up too!!!!!!

Congrats to all the Ryders who placed and it was good seeing everyone!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP CIPIE?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 9 2008, 08:38 AM~10828746
> *WHAT UP CIPIE?
> *


SUP CHRIS! JUST CHECKIN OUT THE PICS FROM THE SHOW YESTERDAY.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 9 2008, 08:39 AM~10828749
> *SUP CHRIS! JUST CHECKIN OUT THE PICS FROM THE SHOW YESTERDAY.
> *



What up Cip Dawg???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

bump for the colorado page. i found it towards the bottom.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/lunarey_2008/?action=view&current=023.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Rey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Rey,Y welcome to the Familia


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics!  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Jun 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10832512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU GUYS LOOKEN "FIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRMMMMEEE" OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES!!!!* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

good looking.............................


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jun 10 2008, 05:06 AM~10836489
> *good morning colorado
> *


What up Mike,*GOOD* morning Colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

to everybody who posted, FIRME PICS....oh, was there anything crackin after the show?????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's happenin everyone????

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anybody got a line on a 93-96 bigbody driver's side corner bumper trim?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co??


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: WE JUST GOT THE OK TO HAVE A HOP CALL FOR INFO :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

what up co

i am doing pre reg for the elitch gardens car show


the date is july 12 or 13 i will have 20 diffrent cars each day

if anyone wants more info please hit me up at 

[email protected]


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

here is a link to see pics from the 06 show

http://www.illusivedreams.org/gallery/invitational06

mike


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Mornin to all the Colorado Car Clubs!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 09:13 AM~10845083
> *what up colorado
> *



hello buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 11 2008, 11:00 AM~10845703
> *hello buddy
> *


ready to go throw some disc today?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 02:24 PM~10847365
> *ready to go throw some disc today?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 06:54 PM~10849758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That camera takes nice pics


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dem RollerZ got some bad ass rides


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10849883
> *Dem RollerZ got some bad ass rides
> *











GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://sfbay.en.craigslist.org/eby/car/711196860.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://milwaukee.en.craigslist.org/car/712699060.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

NICE PIX :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:20 PM~10849970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO A HOP OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:20 PM~10849970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HOP OFF :dunno: :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:06 PM~10849850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIX OF THE TRUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Turn N Heads*</span> *Nosed up* :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10849874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10849983
> *OH NO A HOP OFF! :biggrin:
> *


*We think alike :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:14 PM~10849928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD "GOODTIMES"


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:22 PM~10849989
> *Turn N Heads</span> Nosed up :0
> *


I LIKE THAT PICTURE A LOT!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:23 PM~10849993
> *We think alike :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKEN IN THE *702*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:22 PM~10849989
> *Turn N Heads</span> Nosed up :0
> *


*Turn N Heads would taco after the first bounce :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:23 PM~10849993
> *We think alike :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:25 PM~10850019
> *Turn N Heads would taco after the first bounce :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:24 PM~10850014
> *WHATS CRACKEN IN THE 702
> *


*Not much oviously if I'm on LIL, :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took the elco to get pinstriped and gold leaf today :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> WHATS CRACKEN IN THE *702*
> [/quoe
> 
> WHERES MY TIRES????? U B BULLSHITTN..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:25 PM~10850019
> *Turn N Heads would taco after the first bounce :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* :yessad: :yessad: 1,000 POSTS!!! ONLY 10,043 BEHIND YOU BRO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> > WHATS CRACKEN IN THE *702*
> > [/quoe
> >
> > WHERES MY TIRES????? U B BULLSHITTN..
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:27 PM~10850042
> * :yessad:  :yessad: 1,000 POSTS!!! ONLT 10,043 BEHIND YOU BRO
> *


he cheated I demand a recount of his posts :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics of after Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:28 PM~10850049
> *CANT BUFF THEM WAITING FOR YOU TO PICK THEM UP AND GET THEM OUTTA MY FACE!!!!
> *


WELL IF SOMEBODY WOULD ANSWER HIS PHONE :uh: WHY DIDNT U TELL ME U COULDNT DO IT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:27 PM~10850042
> * :yessad:  :yessad: 1,000 POSTS!!! ONLY 10,043 BEHIND YOU BRO
> *


*Good luck catching up :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:29 PM~10850056
> *Post pics of after Larry
> *


I will tomorrow thats when I'll probably pick it up unless he doesn't finish


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850053
> *he cheated I demand a recount of his posts :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*HATER! :angry: I'm taking you off my fav 5 list :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

LOOK FAMILIAR LARRY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:25 PM~10850019
> *Turn N Heads would taco after the first bounce :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MMMMMMMMMMM I love Taco's :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

DONT FORGET THE MEETING... :biggrin: OR CHUCKS GOIN 2 GET U..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10850083
> *LOOK FAMILIAR LARRY
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no where did you get that from and I threw a different chrome rear end under now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:29 PM~10850063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:29 PM~10850064
> *WELL IF SOMEBODY WOULD ANSWER HIS PHONE :uh: WHY DIDNT U TELL ME U COULDNT DO IT?
> *


JUST FOUND OUT . WAS GOING TO DO YOURS AND BEARS AT THE SAME TIME BUT NO DEALS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10850094
> *Yes and no where did you get that from and I threw a different chrome rear end under now
> *


CITY PARK


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:33 PM~10850099
> *JUST FOUND OUT . WAS GOING TO DO YOURS AND BEARS AT THE SAME TIME BUT NO DEALS
> *


DAMN...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10850093
> *DONT FORGET THE MEETING... :biggrin: OR CHUCKS GOIN 2 GET U..
> *


*Chuck will pRObably sleep in and be late :0 :angry: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:34 PM~10850111
> *Chuck will pRObably sleep in and be late  :0 :angry:
> *


HE SAID $20 IF LATE :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10850098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I like that dROp! :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:34 PM~10850111
> *Chuck will pRObably sleep in and be late  :0 :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:35 PM~10850119
> *HE SAID $20 IF LATE :twak:
> *


*Yeah, he's mad cause he was fined for being late to the show, lazy ass ******!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:36 PM~10850124
> *I like that dROp! :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW THE OWNER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:36 PM~10850124
> *I like that dROp! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah he's a baller has a nice rag


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:37 PM~10850133
> *Yeah, he's mad cause he was fined for being late to the show, lazy ass ******!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:36 PM~10850131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Lambo's and 13x7's  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:34 PM~10850106
> *CITY PARK
> *


Up in pueblo?? You must have a nice cam it made my ride look better than it is :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:38 PM~10850149
> *Lambo's and 13x7's
> *


 :banghead: :nono:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:37 PM~10850146
> *Yeah he's a baller has a nice rag
> *


*Nah, ballers get the "Best Of" 5 ft trophies*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

POOL IS OPEN 4 THE SEASON..LETS HAV A BAR B Q


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10850165
> *Nah, ballers get the "Best Of" 5 ft trophies
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:38 PM~10850159
> *:banghead:  :nono:
> *


*I guess he never got the memo.

Larry why u didn't give him the memo? :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10850165
> *Nah, ballers get the "Best Of" 5 ft trophies
> *


They just felt sorry for me cause Thugg Passion took everything in my category


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:40 PM~10850171
> *POOL IS OPEN 4 THE SEASON..LETS HAV A BAR B Q
> *


*Letz do it, u name the date :cheesy: *

*We are happening to be having a meeting this weekend....................*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:40 PM~10850183
> *I guess he never got the memo.
> 
> Larry why u didn't give him the memo?  :cheesy:
> *


I did send it out to him and told him in denver we had an elco meeting but he wasn't having it :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:42 PM~10850208
> *Letz do it, u name the date :cheesy:
> 
> We are happening to be having a meeting this weekend....................
> *


LETZ HAV IT HERE...BUT I THOUGHT HE SAID THE 22ND?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:38 PM~10850149
> *Lambo's and 13x7's
> *


Point Pushing :biggrin:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10850221
> *LETZ HAV IT HERE...BUT I THOUGHT HE SAID THE 22ND?
> *


IT IS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:41 PM~10850188
> *They just felt sorry for me cause Thugg Passion took everything in my category
> *


*Nah that ain't true. It went down exactly like I called it except for Peoples Choice.

I predicted:

Best Lowrider: pROper dos
Peoples Choice: Turn N Heads
Best of Show: Thugg Passion*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10850220
> *I did send it out to him and told him in denver we had an elco meeting but he wasn't having it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:45 PM~10850254
> *Nah that ain't true. It went down exactly like I called it except for Peoples Choice.
> 
> I predicted:
> ...


 :0 
So who got peoples choice?
we never vote for that,guess we better start
How many trophies TP take like 5?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10850221
> *LETZ HAV IT HERE...BUT I THOUGHT HE SAID THE 22ND?
> *


*Oh, I thought it was this weekend, I got confused. This weekend is Fathers day weekend, duh.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO going to Alamosa?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10850276
> *:0
> So who got peoples choice?
> we never vote for that,guess we better start
> ...


Peoples Choice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10850276
> *:0
> So who got peoples choice?
> we never vote for that,guess we better start
> ...


*People never vote for it. It should be called "Judges Choice".

TP took 4 I think?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10850293
> *Peoples Choice
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oooh that's the homie from your club that took all kinds of trophies


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10850290
> *RO going to Alamosa?
> *


*I dunno yet, I think a few will, but doubt I will. GOODTIMES? MOST HATED?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10850313
> *People never vote for it. It should be called "Judges Choice".
> 
> TP took 4 I think?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10850319
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 *:nono: Be Careful bRO!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10850320
> *oooh that's the homie from your club that took all kinds of trophies
> *


*Yeah that's HEN DAWG (HENRY) with the Elco. He took 4 too I believe.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:51 PM~10850330
> *I dunno yet, I think a few will, but doubt I will. GOODTIMES? MOST HATED?
> *


I don't think we're going cause the year before last(when Tony took everything) The whole trip was a nightmare except the partyin with the NM RO







well if TP aint there............................................ :cheesy: 




jk nah homie we aint


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10850376
> *I don't think we're going cause the year before last(when Tony took everything) The whole trip was a nightmare except the partyin with the NM RO
> well if TP aint there............................................ :cheesy:
> jk nah homie we aint
> *


*TP won't be there.  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:56 PM~10850392
> *TP won't be there.
> *


TONY EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

any other shows besides that and LRM coming up?
I think a few of us are gonna hit Elitches :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SO WE HAVIN IT HERE :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:57 PM~10850402
> *TONY EITHER  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS,* 47_CHEVY, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 24/7*
Damn ROllathon in here :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 07:57 PM~10850403
> *any other shows besides that and LRM  coming up?
> I think a few of us are gonna hit Elitches :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP ROY?..THATS THE NM SHOW WEEKEND.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10850412
> *SO WE HAVIN IT HERE :dunno:
> *


*It depends on if ur READY!  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

BUDDYYYY !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:59 PM~10850425
> *WHAT UP ROY?..THATS THE NM SHOW WEEKEND.
> *


Us Colorado Good Timers can't afford that kinda Road trip we short-pocketed


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10850436
> *It depends on if ur READY!
> *


READY 4 WHAT? POOL AND CORONAS ALREADY ON SITE. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:57 PM~10850403
> *any other shows besides that and LRM  coming up?
> I think a few of us are gonna hit Elitches :thumbsup:
> *


*Sweet Dreams is having one in September. We may have a simple outdoor one too, date TBD.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10850453
> *READY 4 WHAT? POOL AND CORONAS ALREADY ON SITE. :biggrin:
> *


*You Know ******!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10850448
> *Us Colorado Good Timers can't afford that kinda Road trip we short-pocketed
> *


ME 2.. I WUZ RIDIN IN THE BACK OF THE 62.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PROPER DOS, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, *luna*, rollerzonly_tnh,* 4pump84cutty*
What up My *Good Times *Brothers


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:00 PM~10850448
> *Us Colorado Good Timers can't afford that kinda Road trip we short-pocketed
> *


*I call bull shit!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10850486
> *I call bull shit!
> *


X 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:40 PM~10850171
> *POOL IS OPEN 4 THE SEASON..LETS HAV A BAR B Q
> *



OUR MEETING IS AT TONYS HOUSE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10850467
> *ME 2.. I WUZ RIDIN IN THE BACK OF THE 62.. :biggrin:
> *


*Ahh shit, like some mexicans sneaking into the drive inn :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 11 2008, 08:04 PM~10850491
> *OUR MEETING IS AT TONYS HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10850455
> *Sweet Dreams is having one in September. We may have a simple outdoor one too, date TBD.
> *


Sucks that it's the day after La Junta though and it falls on my B-Day :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10850489
> *X 2
> *


X3


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10850420
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PROPER DOS, 47_CHEVY, RO4LIFE 719, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> Damn ROllathon in here :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:04 PM~10850500
> *Ahh shit, like some mexicans sneaking into the drive inn :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10850478
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PROPER DOS, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, luna, rollerzonly_tnh, 4pump84cutty
> What up My Good Times Brothers
> *




What up ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:03 PM~10850486
> *I call bull shit!
> *


You would.... :biggrin: 


















I just got lucky onna scratcher to get what I have


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10850501
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I WONDER IF ITS OK WITH EVERYBODY :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Jun 11 2008, 09:05 PM~10850522
> *What up ROY
> *


What up Rey,or is it Ray?
PM me your number homie I didn't get it yet and I gotta hit you up with a few things this week


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10850504
> *Sucks that it's the day after La Junta though and it falls on my B-Day :0
> *



SEAN CALL ME I HAVE TO TELL U ABOUT THE SWEET DREAMS THING


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 11 2008, 09:07 PM~10850540
> *I WONDER IF ITS OK WITH EVERYBODY  :uh:
> *


NOW YOU CAN CALL EVERYONE TO FIND OUT !!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10850504
> *Sucks that it's the day after La Junta though and it falls on my B-Day :0
> *


*So you go to LJ for the picnic, then stay overnight in Pueblo to show on Sunday since it's on your way and.......................................................

ROLLERZONLY will throw you a big ass party, cause that's how we ROll! :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10850556
> *So you go to LJ for the picnic, then stay overnight in Pueblo to show on Sunday since it's on your way and.......................................................
> 
> ROLLERZONLY will throw you a big ass party, cause that's how we ROll!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10850556
> *So you go to LJ for the picnic, then stay overnight in Pueblo to show on Sunday since it's on your way and.......................................................
> 
> ROLLERZONLY will throw you a big ass party, cause that's how we ROll!  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10850556
> *So you go to LJ for the picnic, then stay overnight in Pueblo to show on Sunday since it's on your way and.......................................................
> 
> ROLLERZONLY will throw you a big ass party, cause that's how we ROll!  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan just gotta find a place for the Deuce in P-town....there's some ghetto mofo's down there :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 11 2008, 08:07 PM~10850540
> *I WONDER IF ITS OK WITH EVERYBODY  :uh:
> *


WHO CARES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:11 PM~10850577
> *Sounds like a plan just gotta find a place for the Deuce in P-town....there's some ghetto mofo's down there :cheesy:
> *


MY GARAGE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 09:12 PM~10850596
> *MY GARAGE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last one left at the show....well besides those ballerz that had the trailers
:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:51 PM~10850330
> *I dunno yet, I think a few will, but doubt I will. GOODTIMES? MOST HATED?
> *


Not going to make it.Trying to get ready for the Denver show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this guy is selling this for 6k 66 Impala
new guts and paint


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10850633
> *Not going to make it.Trying to get ready for the Denver show.
> *


WHATS UP JR?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10850675
> *WHATS UP JR?
> *


Not much and you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 09:11 PM~10850576
> *PM SENT
> *


*PM returned*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RO 4 LIFE, rollerzonly_tnh, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, 4pump84cutty, RO4LIFE 719, PROPER DOS, impala63

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

PARTY?????


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy here is the 78 i just picked up it needs work but it will get done :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I really liked this ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jun 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10850777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice start Ivan :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10850734
> *PM returned
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big *TRADITIONS*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone
Nice pics of the show, wish i could have been there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10851163
> *Wassup everyone
> Nice pics of the show, wish i could have been there
> *


*You could have been there if you weren't being a snake! :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10850666
> *this guy is selling this for 6k   66 Impala
> new guts and paint
> 
> ...



*:0 You got a #?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10851260
> *You could have been there if you weren't being a snake! :0
> *


what ya talkin bout
:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851278
> *what ya talkin bout
> :dunno:
> *


*You know ******, gotz to be careful with them Pueblo girlz.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851277
> *:0 You got a #?
> *


Chuckie 217-9184


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10851300
> *You know ******, gotz to be careful with them Pueblo girlz.
> *


nah i was wit my d-town girl
i was stuck up there, i thought someone was coming up that way
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 11 2008, 10:06 PM~10851326
> *Chuckie 217-9184
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:08 PM~10851355
> *nah i was wit my d-town girl
> i was stuck up there, i thought someone was coming up that way
> :biggrin:
> *


*You ain't gotz to lie ******, I know what's up. :cheesy: 

I had to fly out to LA for a last minute meeting with tROY. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ROLLERZONLY 719, *TOPTHIS* 


*What's good Ruben?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10851448
> *You ain't gotz to lie ******, I know what's up.  :cheesy:
> 
> I had to fly out to LA for a last minute meeting with tROY.
> *


  
you ever find that reimbursement paper?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:17 PM~10851460
> *
> you ever find that reimbursement paper?
> *


*Ahhh, I forgot. I'll get it to you. If I don't get it to you tomorRow, email me on Friday.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:19 PM~10851472
> *Ahhh, I forgot. I'll get it to you. If I don't get it to you tomorRow, email me on Friday.
> *


  
does everything look ok out there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10851508
> *
> does everything look ok out there?
> *


*I just emailed Missy and CC'd your branch for that form.

Yeah everything looks good, and the girlz seem to know what they are doing.

Looks like you did a good job of training them.  

Now we have to get your branch in check. Your OD and NSF's are out of control. :banghead:

Your PCO for July is hno: hno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Total=$10,616 , Budget $6,036 , variance $(4,581)*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10851565
> *I just emailed Missy and CC'd your branch for that form.
> 
> Yeah everything looks good, and the girlz seem to know what they are doing.
> ...


tell me about it, that is my #1 priority right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Total $7,385, Budget $5,877, Variance $(1,508)= August (and the PCO bucket don't close until the 26th of this month)*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:33 PM~10851636
> *Total $7,385, Budget $5,877, Variance $(1,508)= August (and the PCO bucket don't close until the 26th of this month)
> *


i know i will get that one inline
i am just concerned about july, but i am going to do my best


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10851607
> *tell me about it, that is my #1 priority right now
> *


*I know you will get them in check, your one of the best in my district, now it's time to show it, nah mean?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10851661
> *i know i will get that one inline
> i am just concerned about july, but i am going to do my best
> *


*You have a month and a half, you can do it!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10851670
> *I know you will get them in check, your one of the best in my district, now it's time to show it, nah mean?
> *


i got you, i bonus, you bonus
but i guarantee you a bonus this quarter


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:41 PM~10851712
> *i got you, i bonus, you bonus
> but i guarantee you a bounus this quarter
> 
> *


 *:0 Aight ****** I'ma hold you to that. If not you owe me dinner at a place of my choice and it ain't gonna be cheap :cheesy: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10851735
> *:0 Aight ****** I'ma hold you to that. If not you owe me dinner at a place of my choice and it ain't gonna be cheap  :cheesy:
> *


this is the last month for the quarter right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10850293
> *Peoples Choice
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 I need to come out and play :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:06 PM~10851976
> *:0  :0  :0 I need to come out and play :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 10:48 PM~10851778
> *this is the last month for the quarter right?
> *


*Yup.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 11 2008, 11:14 PM~10852053
> *Yup.
> *


then i got it 4 sho
i know i beat april and may, and my PCO for june is already beat


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

wassup fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10852131
> *wassup fes
> *


Whut Up Kev, whutz crackin'?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 11 2008, 11:33 PM~10852232
> *Whut Up Kev, whutz crackin'?
> *


same ol, same ol
u know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jun 11 2008, 11:34 PM~10852243
> *same ol, same ol
> u know
> *


 :yes: I know same here!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10852257
> *:yes: I know same here!!!
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN FES DOGGIE....JUST HERE CHILLEN ON THE WEST SIDE AND REPEN TO THE FULLEST!!!!*  










*KEEP REPEN IN THE ROCKIE STATE HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE GOODTIMERS DE COLORADO........*  


























































*LET THE GOODTIMES KEEP ROLLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning COLORADO :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 12 2008, 12:40 AM~10852595
> *WHATS CRACKEN FES DOGGIE....JUST HERE CHILLEN ON THE WEST SIDE AND REPEN TO THE FULLEST!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Whut Up Chuck? I haven't been doin' my part this year, but Da CO is holdin' it down!!! I'll be back though!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2008, 08:13 AM~10853754
> *Whut Up Chuck? I haven't been doin' my part this year, but Da CO is holdin' it down!!! I'll be back though!!!
> *


*DONT TRIP HOMIE, I KNOW YOULL COME THREW FO SHIZZLE..IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 12 2008, 10:47 AM~10854300
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, I KNOW YOULL COME THREW FO SHIZZLE..IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Chris?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up everyone???

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Wuz up Fes Doggie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 12 2008, 12:18 PM~10855056
> *Wuz up everyone???
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


Whut Up Izz? Jus gettin' ready to go to work, you know!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NOT MUCH FES. WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? YOU FIND A USE FOR THESE RED WHEELS YET?  J/K DOG


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855063
> *Whut Up Izz? Jus gettin' ready to go to work, you know!!!
> *



That's cool Bro!!! What you got goin down for this weekend???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Lando!!!!!!!

Was up Cabron???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP LANDO?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOIN' ON IZZY?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 12 2008, 12:48 PM~10855304
> *WHATS GOIN' ON IZZY?
> *



What up Pimp?? What you up too???


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAMILY
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS

HEY GUYS IM GETTING RID OF MY *FULL WRAPPED IMPALA FRAME*
ASKING $1000 BUT TAKING OFFERS... 
HIT ME UP WITH A PM
FRAME COMES WITH THE SHELL OF A 2DR 1964 IMPALA, NO SUSPENSION, SHELL/FRAME ONLY... I WOULD TAKE IT WITH ME BUT IM MOVING SO I CANT, COST TO MUCH TO SHIP


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

GOT MY 4DR 1964 IMPALA UP FOR SALE AS WELL... $2500


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NOT MUCH IZZY. JUST TRYING TO GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN FOR THIS CAR WASH.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CHUCK?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 12 2008, 12:56 PM~10855369
> *NOT MUCH IZZY. JUST TRYING TO GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN FOR THIS CAR WASH.
> *


Hell yeah!!! Keep me up to date on that!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: boriqua9279, *greenmerc77*

What's up Homie???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is some pics of my ride with the pinstripe it's kind of hard to see in the pics looks better in person. It's kind of expensive for such little work if someone has the lock on somebody who does it cheaper hit me up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a pic of it at the stripers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a little stripe a little gold leaf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 03:35 PM~10856573
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What's up Homie!!!! Car looks real good Bro!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 12 2008, 12:57 PM~10855375
> *WHATS GOOD CHUCK?
> *



JUST CHILLEN BRO WHATS UP WITH U


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 12 2008, 02:49 PM~10856269
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



CIP CALL ME


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GET ON THAT PLANE....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 12 2008, 12:32 PM~10855187
> *NOT MUCH FES. WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? YOU FIND A USE FOR THESE RED WHEELS YET?   J/K DOG
> *


Larry is looking for some Red wheels
:cheesy: 
Got pics?


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 11 2008, 07:01 PM~10849804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ey dats ma bike and ma lady!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Jun 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10857999
> *Ey dats ma bike and ma lady!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 12 2008, 06:34 PM~10857789
> *Larry is looking for some Red wheels
> :cheesy:
> Got pics?
> *


No doubt I want to see them :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 12 2008, 12:10 PM~10855457
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: boriqua9279, greenmerc77
> 
> ...


Not much Bro, just getting ready for denver


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

4 SALE...1992 CONVERT LABARON.LAMBO DOORS,FLIPPED TRUNK,FLIPPED HOOD, NEW LEXANI FIRESTARS WITH 225/30/20 NITTOS. PM ME 4 INFO..MAKE OFFER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you guys have doors,trunks,and hoods poppin all over da Rockies :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:17 PM~10859607
> *you guys have doors,trunks,and hoods poppin all over da Rockies :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just somethin in tha garage that i need 2 get rid of..what up goodtimer?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 03:35 PM~10856573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice Larry can't wait to see it in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10859642
> *looks nice Larry can't wait to see it in person
> *


I want to get more work done not overdone because I like the clean and simple but I'd like to have a little more touches done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10859607
> *you guys have doors,trunks,and hoods poppin all over da Rockies :0
> *


*Are you kidding me ROy, :barf: that car has nothing to do with ROLLERZONLY! 

All I can say is you owe ferria, you get punked for your ride :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 08:41 PM~10858725
> *No doubt I want to see them :biggrin:
> *


*Baller!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 12:23 AM~10860739
> *Are you kidding me ROy, :barf:  that car has nothing to do with ROLLERZONLY!
> 
> All I can say is you owe ferria, you get punked for your ride :0
> *


damn bullies :cheesy: no doubt pay up mother fuckers or were taking whats ours :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 12 2008, 11:23 PM~10860739
> *Are you kidding me ROy, :barf:  that car has nothing to do with ROLLERZONLY!
> 
> All I can say is you owe ferria, you get punked for your ride :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 12:24 AM~10860744
> *Baller!
> *


Hey Sean if your in Pueblo today give me a call if your gonna go out tonight I'll be up there all day I'll pm you my number


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HERE ARE THEM WHEELS








AND HERE ARE A FEW OF WHAT WAS GOING TO BE THE PROJECT
















INTERIOR IS CLEAN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING LARRY AND TONY.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 06:53 AM~10861638
> *GOOD MORNING LARRY AND TONY.
> *


GOOD MORNIN BRO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 07:53 AM~10861638
> *GOOD MORNING LARRY AND TONY.
> *


Whats up dog that ride must of been done back in the day because a phantom top on an impala????


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I HEAR YA THATS WHY THE PHANTOM IS ALREADY TORN OFF.  THOSE RIMS HAVE NEVER HAD TIRES MOUNTED YET.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP WRINKLES?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 07:57 AM~10861657
> *I HEAR YA THATS WHY THE PHANTOM IS ALREADY TORN OFF.   THOSE RIMS HAVE NEVER HAD TIRES MOUNTED YET.
> *


The red wheels I wanted were bright red for my impala but those would be okay on my elco but not enough red and no gold


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 07:52 AM~10861632
> *HERE ARE THEM WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


Still like those rims just don't have anything to put them on!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 07:52 AM~10861632
> *HERE ARE THEM WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT YOU ENDED UP WITH THAT TRE HUH?! I ALMOST TRADED A 94 FLEET FOR THAT A COUPLE YEARS AGO!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THATS FUNNY BECAUSE I THINK I AM TRADING FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 08:48 AM~10861874
> *THATS FUNNY BECAUSE I THINK I AM TRADING FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! SO YOUR GONNA BE THE COLORADO COMPETITION?! :angry: :biggrin: JUST PLAYIN!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 08:48 AM~10861874
> *THATS FUNNY BECAUSE I THINK I AM TRADING FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Whut about the other thing you were goin' to do?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 13 2008, 08:36 AM~10861814
> *OH SHIT YOU ENDED UP WITH THAT TRE HUH?!  I ALMOST TRADED A 94 FLEET FOR THAT A COUPLE YEARS AGO!!
> *


*Aint that pablo's trey fROm Pueblo? He used to be in ROLLERZ like 10 years ago with that ride.*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GUY MADE ME AN OFFER THAT IS PRETTY DAMN GOOD.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 13 2008, 07:50 AM~10861628
> *Hey Sean if your in Pueblo today give me a call if your gonna go out tonight I'll be up there all day I'll pm you my number
> *


*I am back in Pueblo homie, and I already have your #  I'll hit you up for sure if I do anything. B street bash will be off the D's tonight, but ends at 11:00. But the whole old school down town area will be packed :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, curiousdos

*What's good big Chucks!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 13 2008, 07:45 AM~10861607
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


*Gotta pay the cost to be the boss :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 08:46 AM~10862200
> *Gotta pay the cost to be the boss :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW IT. FINALLY GOT THE TITLE... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST GOT THE ROOF DONE ON THE TRE.......SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS STILL MORE TO COME!!!! *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 08:44 AM~10862189
> *I am back in Pueblo homie, and I already have your #  I'll hit you up for sure if I do anything. B street bash will be off the D's tonight, but ends at 11:00. But the whole old school down town area will be packed :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 13 2008, 08:49 AM~10862223
> *JUST GOT THE ROOF DONE ON THE TRE.......SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS STILL MORE TO COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 08:45 AM~10862194
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, CHUCKIEBOY63, curiousdos
> 
> What's good big Chucks!
> *


*WHAT UP HOMIE...JUST HERE CHILLEN DOG..ENJOYING THAT CALIFAS SUN!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn those patterns are gonna set that Tre off sick. GOOD to see you putten in work for that GOODTIMES familia Chucks  

Oh yeah and happy Friday the 13 th! :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 08:52 AM~10862239
> *Damn those patterns are gonna set that Tre off sick. GOOD to see you putten in work for that GOODTIMES familia Chucks
> 
> Oh yeah and happy Friday the 13 th!  :cheesy:
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE............TAKEN IT TO THE LEAFER AND STRIPER NEXT*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10862223
> *JUST GOT THE ROOF DONE ON THE TRE.......SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS STILL MORE TO COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2008, 09:23 AM~10862404
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *












*GRACIAS FES DOG!!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

LOOKING DAMN GOOD CHUCK!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 11:43 AM~10863304
> *LOOKING DAMN GOOD CHUCK!
> *


*THANKS HOMIE....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 13 2008, 07:52 AM~10861632
> *HERE ARE THEM WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real vert? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10863706
> *Is that a real vert? :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was gonna have ta call Chris real quick if it was


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PUTTING IN WORK FO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!*  

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/m...d2001/088-2.jpg[/img]


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 12:30 PM~10863706
> *Is that a real vert? :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: BUT NICE CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10864790
> *:no:  :no:  :no: BUT NICE CAR
> *


Looks like it was bad ass @one time :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 13 2008, 08:49 AM~10862223
> *JUST GOT THE ROOF DONE ON THE TRE.......SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS STILL MORE TO COME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You Vatos gonna visit us on Federal in Denver while you're cruizin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody get thier confirmations?
We are outside,but it's all GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 08:58 PM~10866558
> *Anybody get thier confirmations?
> We are outside,but it's all GOOD :biggrin:
> *


we got them today


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i have not received mine yet :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/717621164.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/714326201.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/714326201.html :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/714326201.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 14 2008, 10:05 AM~10868555
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/car/717621164.html
> *


I LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 13 2008, 03:22 PM~10864486
> *PUTTING IN WORK FO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!
> 
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/m...d2001/088-2.jpg[/img]
> ...


Thats tight Chuckie! Hope to Meet Good times at the Denver Show. Ill be out there throwin down some Hamburgers and tacos early in the morning wile everyone is waiting to get it. ! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 08:58 PM~10866558
> *Anybody get thier confirmations?
> We are outside,but it's all GOOD :biggrin:
> *


That BOULEVARD BULLY is INDOORS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 13 2008, 09:44 AM~10862189
> *I am back in Pueblo homie, and I already have your #  I'll hit you up for sure if I do anything. B street bash will be off the D's tonight, but ends at 11:00. But the whole old school down town area will be packed :cheesy:
> *


It was cool kickin with them RO boyz until the place got hot :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 01:30 PM~10863706
> *Is that a real vert? :0
> *


I didn't think that was a vert at all isn't it just a phantom top on there??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 08:33 PM~10866420
> *What up Sean
> *


*What's good ROy, I forgot to to log off last night, my bad. I wasn't ignoring you bRO!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 13 2008, 08:58 PM~10866558
> *Anybody get thier confirmations?
> We are outside,but it's all GOOD :biggrin:
> *


*I got Arena Floor :cheesy: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*, thirtymax, fesboogie

WHAT UP BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! READY TOO PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 01:16 PM~10869350
> *It was cool kickin with them RO boyz until the place got hot :cheesy:
> *


*It was firme chillen with you to bRO. Too bad eveyone started bang'n messing it up for the rest of us wanting to get our fade on.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 02:51 PM~10869754
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, thirtymax, fesboogie
> 
> ...


*You know it bROther, we gonna go live in the 303 :cheesy: When are you coming up?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10869764
> *You know it bROther, we gonna go live in the 303 :cheesy: When are you coming up?
> *


ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 02:56 PM~10869775
> *ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> *


*That's firme, how many cars the 505 ROLLERZ bringing?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 14 2008, 02:02 PM~10869797
> *That's firme, how many cars the 505 ROLLERZ bringing?
> *


I THINK ABOUT 15 TO 20, BUT I'M NOT TO SURE YET!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 14 2008, 02:50 PM~10869749
> *I got Arena Floor :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah bro right on


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 03:08 PM~10869814
> *I THINK ABOUT 15 TO 20, BUT I'M NOT TO SURE YET!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 03:10 PM~10869821
> *Hell yeah bro right on
> *


Thanks bRO, but that was when I registered with TP  I might give it to homie, but then again I may own TP before Denver :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 12:14 PM~10869340
> *That BOULEVARD BULLY is INDOORS :biggrin:
> *


so is GreenMerc
























































Just Playing, Im outside :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 14 2008, 04:06 PM~10870036
> *so is GreenMerc
> Just Playing, Im outside  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good that fucker can shine in the sun homie I think they put me inside because when I send my pics to register they probably seen me in the backround and seen how dark I am and don't want me to get darker so they don't think I'm another brother with a lowrider :cheesy: You know got to keep with that whole La Raza thing :biggrin: No pun intended fellas


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 03:49 PM~10870215
> *It's all good that fucker can shine in the sun homie I think they put me inside because when I send my pics to register they probably seen me in the backround and seen how dark I am and don't want me to get darker so they don't think I'm another brother with a lowrider :cheesy:  You know got to keep with that whole La Raza thing :biggrin:  No pun intended fellas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 04:49 PM~10870215
> *It's all good that fucker can shine in the sun homie I think they put me inside because when I send my pics to register they probably seen me in the backround and seen how dark I am and don't want me to get darker so they don't think I'm another brother with a lowrider :cheesy:  You know got to keep with that whole La Raza thing :biggrin:  No pun intended fellas
> *


 :0 






















:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 14 2008, 07:27 PM~10871046
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's going on Fes


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That fuckers looking good Sean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TOO ALL THE LOWRIDING DADS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 05:52 AM~10872486
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TOO ALL THE LOWRIDING DADS
> *


HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO YOU AND THANKS FOR YOUR HELP, YOURE A ALRIGHT GUY :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 15 2008, 06:54 AM~10872489
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO YOU AND THANKS FOR YOUR HELP, YOURE A ALRIGHT GUY :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I'm okay when I want to be :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!! Happy Father's Day to everyone...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 15 2008, 08:25 AM~10872637
> *Whut Up!!! Happy Father's Day to everyone...
> *


X2 Happy Fathers Day to all those Dads out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://phoenix.en.craigslist.org/car/715791362.html
:0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 05:52 AM~10872486
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TOO ALL THE LOWRIDING DADS
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/719517295.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://kansascity.en.craigslist.org/car/715590543.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

holy shit I need 19k
http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/wst/car/715192240.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/wst/car/715192240.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/wst/car/715192240.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 15 2008, 12:11 PM~10873947
> *http://losangeles.en.craigslist.org/wst/car/715192240.html
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 06:52 AM~10872486
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TOO ALL THE LOWRIDING DADS
> *


X 2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 15 2008, 04:11 PM~10874954
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDAZ..
> *


x3


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!!!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP CIPIE? DID YOU FIND ANYTHING OUT FOR ME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 16 2008, 09:25 AM~10878803
> *GOOD MORNING!!!!!
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

GOOD MORNING!!!!! COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: its mest today is monday wish it was friday lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 AM~10878837
> *WHATS UP CIPIE? DID YOU FIND ANYTHING OUT FOR ME
> *


MY BAD HOMIE I LOST YOUR NUMBER! GIVE ME A CALL!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 16 2008, 10:50 AM~10879330
> *Good Morning bROther!
> *


WHATCHA BEEN UP TO?!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co? Wheres everybody been hiding?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2008, 02:53 PM~10881240
> *What up Co? Wheres everybody been hiding?
> *


probably getting ready for Denver :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

So whats goin down pre denver show, Fri and Sat.? GoodTimes KS will be in town and would like to organize a cruise,meeting, or hangout spot. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 16 2008, 06:36 PM~10882798
> *So whats goin down pre denver show, Fri and Sat.? GoodTimes KS will be in town and would like to organize a cruise,meeting, or hangout spot.  :biggrin:
> *


Can't cruise saturday when your cars at the show already :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 16 2008, 06:36 PM~10882798
> *So whats goin down pre denver show, Fri and Sat.? GoodTimes KS will be in town and would like to organize a cruise,meeting, or hangout spot.  :biggrin:
> *


Good Times Colorado is having thier meeting on Saturday @ the Hotel.Did you guys get your hotel taken care of?Tell Sean they still have room @ the hotel we are staying in if you guys don't already have one.Also we will be cruising after the show on Sunday night and partying then.We also have an artist lined up and looking for a spot for him to perform Saturday night


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10883064
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what up *****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 16 2008, 07:10 PM~10883071
> *what up *****
> *


just got home. whats crackin?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up ROy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:16 PM~10883123
> *whats up ROy?
> *


Not much homie just tryin to organize a few things how you doing Ralph?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:12 PM~10883084
> *just got home. whats crackin?
> *



same just got home, long day at work :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 16 2008, 07:22 PM~10883176
> *same just got home, long day at work :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10883132
> *Not much homie just tryin to organize a few things how you doing Ralph?
> *


good bRO. getting ready for denver hopefully i get to leave turn n heads up there


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10883132
> *Not much homie just tryin to organize a few things how you doing Ralph?
> *


good bRO. getting ready for denver hopefully i get to leave turn n heads up there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10883221
> *good bRO. getting ready for denver hopefully i get to leave turn n heads up there
> *


GOOD luck bro hopefully everything goes as planned for you


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:31 PM~10883248
> *GOOD luck bro hopefully everything goes as planned for you
> *


i hope


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jun 16 2008, 07:34 PM~10883282
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jun 16 2008, 07:34 PM~10883282
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *


ready to show your new sports car ?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:38 PM~10883313
> *ready to show your new sports car ?
> *


YOU KNO IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jun 16 2008, 07:40 PM~10883334
> *YOU KNO IT
> *


ok let me download the picture :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10883063
> *Good Times Colorado is having thier meeting on Saturday @ the Hotel.Did you guys get your hotel taken care of?Tell Sean they still have room @ the hotel we are staying in if you guys don't already have one.Also we will be cruising after the show on Sunday night and partying then.We also have an artist lined up and looking for a spot for him to perform Saturday night
> *


so are you staying in the one Sean is or are you staying at the Days Inn???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10883221
> *good bRO. getting ready for denver hopefully i get to leave turn n heads up there
> *


So are you coming home with cash or the roadmaster??Maybe something else?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Mr. Sr. Roy the answer is Yes and Yes.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10884460
> *What up CO
> *


what's cracken??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times will b e staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
Indoor pool
303-455-8888
Tell Judy you're with Good Times*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times Pre-party will be @El Potrero Restaurant on Friday the 27th @ 9pm-1:30am
Artists La La Y Lil G will be performing with addition performers TBA*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10884521
> *Good Times will b e staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
> 54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
> Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
> ...


what time you guys leaving springs sat.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 09:38 PM~10884588
> *what time you guys leaving springs sat.
> *


Half of us will be up on Friday for the Pre-party
The rest of us unfortunates will be leaving Saturday morning


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

you rollin up on saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10884640
> *you rollin up on saturday
> *


Yeah I still gotta rent a trailer but I'll be on my way early Saturday probably around 7ish


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:44 PM~10884658
> *Yeah I still gotta rent a trailer but I'll be on my way early Saturday probably around 7ish
> *


not driving :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10884682
> *not driving  :thumbsdown:
> *


ah but the last time I took my ride to Pueblo I almost flipped that fucker on the Highway....who knows I may drive ,I'd probably have to buy tires once I got there though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, Dime Piece Caprice, *luna*
What up Rey thanks again for finding that homie


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10884725
> *ah but the last time I took my ride to Pueblo I almost flipped that fucker on the Highway....who knows I may drive ,I'd probably have to buy tires once I got there though :biggrin:
> *


yeah pobly mine do pretty good iam leaving about 7is me and that green and black expo dunno about hotel yet stayed at the motel 8 right next to the coliseum last year probly see abou that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10884784
> *yeah pobly mine do pretty good iam leaving about 7is me and that green and black expo dunno about hotel yet stayed at the motel 8 right next to the coliseum
> *


if I didn't have the full frame wrap and all the batteries I'd drive too,just sucks only going like 45 down the highway before it starts fish tailing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

all of us from the Springs should meet up somewhere so we can roll in together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, Dime Piece Caprice,* thirtymax*
*What up Homie you ready for Denver?*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10884809
> *if I didn't have the full frame wrap and all the batteries I'd drive too,just sucks only going like 45 down the highway before it starts fish tailing
> *


yeah i cant hit no major bumps without going all over the road but i can do like 75 nicely


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:59 PM~10884827
> *all of us from the Springs should meet up somewhere so we can roll in together
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10884842
> *yeah i cant hit no major bumps without going all over the road but i can do like 75 nicely
> *


Damn I wish I could go that fast I think it may have something to do with me not having a wishbone too


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10884861
> *Damn I wish I could go that fast I think it may have something to do with me not having a wishbone too
> *


it gets scary when i hit bumps i need sway bars or something cause it fishtales too


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

wher you trying to meet up @ ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So where ya gonna stay?
You guys staying Sunday too?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10884918
> *So where ya gonna stay?
> You guys staying Sunday too?
> *


dunno yet but probly wont stay sunday night nowhere for the dime peice :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 10:08 PM~10884914
> *wher you trying to meet up @ ?
> *


I dunno yet we haven't really made up a meeting place yet


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10884954
> *I dunno yet we haven't really made up a meeting place yet
> *


last year we met @ the diamond shamrock on i25 and academy


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

what it do fez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz cracken Tharen and Roy? Jus' chillen' now, been busy all day, finally get to chill!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 16 2008, 10:20 PM~10885056
> *Whutz cracken Tharen and Roy? Jus' chillen' now, been busy all day, finally get to chill!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie,how you been?
You going to make that Denver deadline homie?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

talked to some other springs riders there down to meet on saturday


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 16 2008, 09:20 PM~10885056
> *Whutz cracken Tharen and Roy? Jus' chillen' now, been busy all day, finally get to chill!!!  :biggrin:
> *


been working on that orange koosh have you :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 10:25 PM~10885111
> *Not much homie,how you been?
> You going to make that Denver deadline homie?
> *


I won't make it... :thumbsdown: Been working on it but it jus takes up alot of time!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sounds like a plan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10885145
> *been working on that orange koosh have you :yes:
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD EVENING GOODTIMERS..


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10884682
> *not driving  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yeah but if your going to show you might as well pull it because you need to take the display thats what I think about it but I'll be on Federal afterwards


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10884521
> *Good Times will b e staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
> 54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
> Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
> ...


I already have my reservations for there and is that pre party in the Springs?? I'll be up there friday maybe noonish and I'll be spending the night :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ready to do it like we did last year Larry ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10885850
> *Ready to do it like we did last year Larry ?
> *


And you know this maaannnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING CO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10884521
> *Good Times will b e staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
> 54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
> Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
> ...


they didn't even tell me what it was going to cost when I called just gave me a confermation (spell check) number so thanks for the info now I know what I'm looking at for the room


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10883548
> *So are you coming home with cash or the roadmaster??Maybe something else?
> *


hopefully cash orlando with the hard body is getting the roadmaster


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10889279
> *hopefully cash orlando with the hard body is getting the roadmaster
> *


So is Orlando buying the roadmaster or is he trading?? He's the one with the 96 ss impala right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know if G-body stock rims will fit an Impala?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 17 2008, 06:15 PM~10891305
> *anybody know if G-body stock rims will fit an Impala?
> *


pretty sure they will because my cutty and Joe's Impala has the same bolt pattern


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 17 2008, 06:15 PM~10891305
> *anybody know if G-body stock rims will fit an Impala?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Jun 17 2008, 06:53 PM~10891530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas looks like Imma be driving to Denver :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2008, 01:50 PM~10889369
> *So is Orlando buying the roadmaster or is he trading?? He's the one with the 96 ss impala right?
> *


trading it and yes


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

just dropping in to say whats up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Lakers.......


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 17 2008, 06:32 PM~10891784
> *Thanks fellas looks like Imma be driving to Denver :0
> *


me too. :0 


















but with a trailer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10892522
> *me too.  :0
> but with a trailer  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How about them CELTICS :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que onda Rey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10892668
> *How about them CELTICS  :thumbsup:
> *


*F U*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 17 2008, 08:16 PM~10892676
> *F U
> *


I only like them because the're Green and White :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10892684
> *I only like them because the're Green and White :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10885842
> *Yeah but if your going to show you might as well pull it because you need to take the display thats what I think about it but I'll be on Federal afterwards
> *


i know but iam not a baller like you and cant pull my ride with another ride on 24s with your own trailer yeah i would pull my ride too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10892668
> *How about them CELTICS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Everyone wrote them off but Garnett, Allen and Pierce deserve them rings!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 17 2008, 10:26 PM~10893454
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Everyone wrote them off but Garnett, Allen and Pierce deserve them rings!!!
> *



x2!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 17 2008, 10:19 PM~10893375
> *i know but iam not a baller like you and cant pull my ride with another ride on 24s with your own trailer yeah i would pull my ride too :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up *****


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up hefe & ralph


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

good night colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10884521
> *Good Times will be staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
> 54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
> Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10884578
> *Good Times Pre-party will be @El Potrero Restaurant on Friday the 27th @ 9pm-1:30am
> Artists La La Y Lil G will be performing with addition performers TBA
> *


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10884578
> *Good Times Pre-party will be @El Potrero Restaurant on Friday the 27th @ 9pm-1:30am
> Artists La La Y Lil G will be performing with addition performers TBA
> *


Is that in Springs????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2008, 05:04 AM~10895330
> *Is that in Springs????
> *


In Denver


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ORALE .....LOOK WHO IT IS!!! WHATS CRACKEN PERRO!!!!*  


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, WRINKLES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jun 18 2008, 12:08 AM~10894649
> *whats up hefe & ralph
> *


WHAT UP LANDO ANY LUCK ON THE CARS?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

What's up everyone!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 18 2008, 09:21 AM~10895989
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> What's up everyone!!!!!
> *


Whut Up Izzy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 18 2008, 05:12 AM~10895339
> *In Denver
> *


That sux I'll be in Springs that night


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 18 2008, 07:46 AM~10895812
> *WHAT UP LANDO ANY LUCK ON THE CARS?
> *


YA I GOT RID OF THE 64 4DR ALREADY, NOW I NEED TO GET RID OF THE 2DR FRAME, IM GOING TO CHECK OUT A RIDE DOWN IN DENVER TONIGHT...
ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN WITH THAT...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jun 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10899221
> *YA I GOT RID OF THE 64 4DR ALREADY, NOW I NEED TO GET RID OF THE 2DR FRAME, IM GOING TO CHECK OUT A RIDE DOWN IN DENVER TONIGHT...
> ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPEN WITH THAT...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2008, 02:29 PM~10898611
> *That sux I'll be in Springs that night
> *


Yeah I know I probably wont even be there because of the night but most of the club will


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 17 2008, 08:15 PM~10892672
> *Que onda Rey
> *


que onda vato :biggrin:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:51 PM~10884737
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, Dime Piece Caprice, luna
> What up Rey thanks again for finding that homie
> *


simon homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 18 2008, 08:07 PM~10901150
> *Yeah I know I probably wont even be there because of the night but most of the club will
> *


The thing that sux is my ride will be on the trailer all night in springs


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

LARRY , YOU CAN PUT THE ELCO IN MY GARAGE FOR THE NIGHT IF YOU WANT.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 19 2008, 07:11 AM~10904144
> *LARRY , YOU CAN PUT THE ELCO IN MY GARAGE FOR THE NIGHT IF YOU WANT.
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHERES EVERYONE BEEN THESE DAYS?? :dunno: MABE IN LINE IN DENVER ALREADY.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10906645
> *WHERES EVERYONE BEEN THESE DAYS?? :dunno: MABE IN LINE IN DENVER ALREADY.. :biggrin:
> *


*I've been busy like a mofo. I was in the 702 last week, and now I've been in the 602 this week. It is 118 here right now. :angry: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

READY 4 DENVER?????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 19 2008, 04:00 PM~10907514
> *READY 4 DENVER?????
> 
> 
> ...


PATRON :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Attention ROLLERZ ONLY Members:

We will be having our meeting / barbecue this Sunday at 1:00 at Tony's house.

Bring your swimsuits/trunks foir the kids/adults as there is a pool and slide there.

This is a mandatory meeting! Oh yeah, last one there gets thROwn in the pool clothes on or not.................. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:46 PM~10908391
> *What up Sean
> *


*Nada bROtha just got to the airport waiting to go home :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10908450
> *Attention ROLLERZ ONLY Members:
> 
> We will be having our meeting / barbecue this Sunday at 1:00 at Tony's house.
> ...


 :cheesy: I'll be there can I just prospect for that day so I can get my swim on? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:53 PM~10908468
> *:cheesy:  I'll be there can I just prospect for that day so I can get my swim on? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 05:52 PM~10908462
> *Nada bROtha just got to the airport waiting to go home :biggrin:
> *


Nice can you throw a Fin inna machine for me? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*"U can h8 me now"*

*Me no h8 u :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody go to Alamosa?
Got pics?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10908481
> *Nice can you throw a Fin inna machine for me? :cheesy:
> *


*I'm in the 602. I was in the 702 last week. 

Going back to the 702 the 1st week of July, I'll hook it up then  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10908497
> *"U can h8 me now"
> 
> Me no h8 u  :cheesy:
> *


I know you don't homie  :biggrin: 
But there is alot of punk ass peasants hating on me now that I upped my game,didn't think it would happen cause I'm cool with everybody but some Bitches out there gotta yap them gums to *try* to put me on their level :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:59 PM~10908525
> *I know you don't homie   :biggrin:
> But there is alot of punk ass peasants hating on me now that I upped my game,didn't think it would happen cause I'm cool with everybody but some Bitches out there gotta yap them gums to try to put me on their level :angry:
> *


Damn...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 05:58 PM~10908515
> *I'm in the 602. I was in the 702 last week.
> 
> Going back to the 702 the 1st week of July, I'll hook it up then
> *


Cool I read it backwards.....that dyslexia is :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2008, 06:02 PM~10908549
> *Damn...
> *


It's all GOOD Fes I'm a grown man homie those Levas can't fade me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:59 PM~10908525
> *I know you don't homie   :biggrin:
> But there is alot of punk ass peasants hating on me now that I upped my game,didn't think it would happen cause I'm cool with everybody but some Bitches out there gotta yap them gums to try to put me on their level :angry:
> *


*Let them hate homie. We been hated for years.

Just let them know your on RO level and maybe they will understand what level your really on  :biggrin: *

*If they still don't understand, tell them your on MH level then maybe it will sink in their head! :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's just all talk ...it's all GOOD nobody would step up and say anything


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anyways anybody got any pics of Alamosa?
Anybody go?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 06:04 PM~10908561
> *Let them hate homie. We been hated for years.
> 
> Just let them know your on RO level and maybe they will understand what level your really on   :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks for the acknowledgement
....I'm trying....one day I'll get there....Those are big shoes to fit though :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:10 PM~10908585
> *Anybody go?
> *


*Hell Nah!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 06:12 PM~10908601
> *Hell Nah!
> *


New Mexico RO go?
Damn musta been dead this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 19 2008, 06:12 PM~10908601
> *Hell Nah!
> *


New Mexico RO go?
Damn musta been dead this year


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10908525
> *I know you don't homie   :biggrin:
> But there is alot of punk ass peasants hating on me now that I upped my game,didn't think it would happen cause I'm cool with everybody but some Bitches out there gotta yap them gums to try to put me on their level :angry:
> *


 :dunno: *DAMN LIKE THAT......BEEN HATED ON FO YEARS HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 19 2008, 06:16 PM~10908645
> *:dunno: DAMN LIKE THAT......BEEN HATED ON FO YEARS HOMIE!!!!
> *


That's because you've always been a baller :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10908673
> *That's because you've always been a baller :yes:  :yes:
> *


*YOU CRAZY FOO....JUST TRYING TO PUT IN WORK HOMIE AND STAY ON THE GRIND..*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10908681
> *YOU CRAZY FOO....JUST TRYING TO PUT IN WORK HOMIE AND STAY ON THE GRIND..
> *


*Grinding those Diamonds down 1 Carat at a time :cheesy: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey do you have a minute? can you call me on my cell? (719)243-5052


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10908693
> *Grinding those Diamonds down 1 Carat at a time :cheesy:
> *


*GOTTA DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO HOMIE....WHY YOU EVEN SWEATING HATERS GOODTIMER.....FOO'S JUST WANNA SEE A HOMIE WRECK BUT ITS ALL ON YOU IF YOU ARE OR NOT.....*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry i ment that for Chuck (GOODTIMES)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 19 2008, 05:31 PM~10908735
> *sorry i ment that for Chuck (GOODTIMES)
> *


*NO PROB HOMIE.........*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up roy?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10908468
> *:cheesy:  I'll be there can I just prospect for that day so I can get my swim on? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 19 2008, 06:31 PM~10908734
> *GOTTA DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO HOMIE....WHY YOU EVEN SWEATING HATERS GOODTIMER.....FOO'S JUST WANNA SEE A HOMIE WRECK BUT ITS ALL ON YOU IF YOU ARE OR NOT.....
> *


I aint sweating em just letting em know they can hate all they want it aint gonna change their busted ass unfinished rides :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck Y Chris :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10908827
> *What up Chuck Y Chris :wave:
> *



just chillen bRO u


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats up Roy,ready for Denver!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 19 2008, 06:56 PM~10908878
> *Whats up Roy,ready for Denver!
> *


Trying homie I'm trying
you working this week?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 19 2008, 06:52 PM~10908853
> *just chillen bRO u
> *


Same just busted ass all day now gotta try to do it on the ride


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:00 PM~10908916
> *Trying homie I'm trying
> you working this week?
> *


Yeah! Still in Fountain working under the bridge.....Cant wait 2 cruise Federal!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 19 2008, 07:09 PM~10908968
> *Yeah! Still in Fountain working under the bridge.....Cant wait 2 cruise Federal!
> *


I hear ya me too homie :cheesy: 
The cruise is like 10x better than the show


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 05:46 PM~10908822
> *I aint sweating em just letting em know they can hate all they want it aint gonna change their busted ass unfinished rides :cheesy:
> *


Im sorry Roy, im just trying to finish the ride homie homie. :tears: 


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10909007
> *Im sorry Roy, im just trying to finish the ride homie homie. :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


you Foolio :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of my cousins ride it's been sitting in the garage for a while but he wants to be part of the scene trust me this regal is CLEAN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado ryders :biggrin:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning colorado


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Jason Silva was a guy that was in lowrollers car club back in the day. i found out yesterday that he passed away in his sleep monday at the age of 32 he had a wife and kids.

some of you in the lowrider seen might rember his satern with the icp stuff on it..

please keep jason and his family in your prayers....if any of jaysons family sees this post MEMORIES CAR CLUB is sorry for your loss.

rest in peace brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jun 20 2008, 05:17 AM~10911734
> *Jason Silva was a guy that was in lowrollers car club back in the day. i found out yesterday that he passed away in his sleep monday at the age of 32 he had a wife and kids.
> 
> some of you in the lowrider seen might rember his satern with the icp stuff on it..
> ...


*Good Times Colorado sends thier deepest condolences
May he ride in peace*









I believe this is his ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:04 PM~10908560
> *It's all GOOD Fes I'm a grown man homie those Levas can't fade me
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 05:44 AM~10911750
> *Good Times Colorado sends thier deepest condolences
> May he ride in peace
> 
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jun 20 2008, 04:17 AM~10911734
> *Jason Silva was a guy that was in lowrollers car club back in the day. i found out yesterday that he passed away in his sleep monday at the age of 32 he had a wife and kids.
> 
> some of you in the lowrider seen might rember his satern with the icp stuff on it..
> ...





Ride in Peace. He been on LIL for awhile never talked to him much, never met him, but he seemed like cool dude.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jun 20 2008, 05:17 AM~10911734
> *Jason Silva was a guy that was in lowrollers car club back in the day. i found out yesterday that he passed away in his sleep monday at the age of 32 he had a wife and kids.
> 
> some of you in the lowrider seen might rember his satern with the icp stuff on it..
> ...



Ruthless Kustoms thought's and prayers are with Jason's Family.

Ride In Peace Brother.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryder's!!! 

Super Show's right around the corner, can't wait to see the MH, RO, Goodtimes and all the other SoCo Cars out there!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10908822
> *I aint sweating em just letting em know they can hate all they want it aint gonna change their busted ass unfinished rides :cheesy:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You gotta bad ass ride Homie!!! Hater's got 1 job bro. Your ride speaks for itself.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Lando???

So where's the new ride Homie???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2008, 08:29 AM~10912238
> *:angel:  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn I don't know Jason but he was young that sucks
RIP :angel: my familys prayers are with him and his family


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

took me a minute to remember his LIL name, RIP homie

shit I'm 32 too  



> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Aug 22 2007, 07:12 PM~8619703
> *Ya Im familiar with both I have been in the low scene since 90 I just thought there might be someone out there that knows what there doing other than them 2 u know maybe someone that does it on the side I dont like sams he is outragous on prices and fino's hes cool I have known him for years but Im not sure either one of them knows what there doing really with a euro its all different when it comes to euros and shit but thanx anyway bro I appreciate it
> *


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

saying good bye is the hardest my grandfather past on the 18th









:angel: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jun 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10915845
> *saying good bye is the hardest  my grandfather past on the 18th
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sorry didnt know jason may he RIP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jun 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10915845
> *saying good bye is the hardest  my grandfather past on the 18th
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a rear end for an Impala?
Mine just went out today and looking so I can hit the show :banghead: :tears:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 08:20 PM~10917255
> *Anybody got a rear end for an Impala?
> Mine just went out today and looking so I can hit the show :banghead:  :tears:
> *


 :0 Hopefully you can get one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10917276
> *:0  Hopefully you can get one
> *


Yeah Imma try to get mine regutted before because mine is chrome Y reinforced....hopefully I meet the deadline :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jun 20 2008, 10:57 AM~10913089
> *What up Colorado Ryder's!!!
> 
> Super Show's right around  the corner, can't wait to see the MH, RO, Goodtimes and all the other SoCo Cars out there!!!!
> *


Hopefully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 09:20 PM~10917255
> *Anybody got a rear end for an Impala?
> Mine just went out today and looking so I can hit the show :banghead:  :tears:
> *


Damn that sux Jr just threw one out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn he get one back in?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam that does sux that ur rear end went out


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10917395
> *damn he get one back in?
> *


dam that suxs ur rearend went out


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Roy!!!

Damn that sucks Homie...I'll start asking around to see if I know of anybody who has one.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jun 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10915845
> *saying good bye is the hardest  my grandfather past on the 18th
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your loss homie my familys prayers are with your grandpa and family
RIP 

quoted from off topic :angel:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Jun 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10917597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe there a edit option at the top by they quote button learn to use it :biggrin: 
j/p but if you need help to know how it works hit me up


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 20 2008, 05:58 PM~10917740
> *Joe there a edit option at the top by they quote button learn to use it :biggrin:
> j/p but if you need help to know how it works hit me up
> *


were at and how does it work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz everyone gotta get back to work :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

shit now i have to get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10917395
> *damn he get one back in?
> *


actually dog he threw a g body rear end in so the old one had the brackets cut off so he figured he'd never use it and got rid of it but all the guts were chingon


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 20 2008, 05:44 AM~10911750
> *Good Times Colorado sends thier deepest condolences
> May he ride in peace
> 
> ...



yep thats his ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2008, 02:51 AM~10918531
> *actually dog he threw a g body rear end in so the old one had the brackets cut off so he figured he'd never use it and got rid of it but all the guts were chingon
> *


Just my luck  
Imma try to get mine into the mechanic hopefully he can get me back on the road by next weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

DIDENT CHRIS HAVE A CHROME REAR END FOR A IMP??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 08:36 AM~10918941
> *DIDENT CHRIS HAVE A CHROME REAR END FOR A IMP??
> *


Yeah but it was just the casing


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 07:46 AM~10918975
> *Yeah but it was just the casing
> *


OH SHIT WELL THATS LAME WHERE YOU TAKING IT TO LAWRENCE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 08:48 AM~10918982
> *OH SHIT WELL THATS LAME WHERE YOU TAKING IT TO LAWRENCE?
> *


Yeah you know him?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 07:51 AM~10918992
> *Yeah you know him?
> *


YEAH HE WILL GET R DONE FOR THE SHOW NO SWEAT UNLESS HE HAS TO ORDER ANY PARTS CUTTING IT CLOSE BE SWEATING LIKE ME CAUSE HOPEFULY MY HOOD WILL BE DONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 08:56 AM~10919014
> *YEAH HE WILL GET R DONE FOR  THE SHOW NO SWEAT UNLESS HE HAS TO ORDER ANY PARTS CUTTING IT CLOSE  BE SWEATING LIKE ME CAUSE HOPEFULY MY HOOD WILL BE DONE
> *


What's up with your hood?
Changing up the mural?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 08:01 AM~10919034
> *What's up with your hood?
> Changing up the mural?
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW TAKING THAT GAY ASS MURAL OFF NEVER LIKED IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 09:03 AM~10919038
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW TAKING THAT GAY ASS MURAL OFF NEVER LIKED IT
> *


What you putting on there or are you keeping it clean?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 08:05 AM~10919048
> *What you putting on there or are you keeping it clean?
> *


BUNCH OF NAKED ASS BITCHES AND ITS GOING TO SAY DIME PIECE CAPRICE AND IN CHEVY'S WE TRUST 1974 ALL MONOCHROMATIC YOU WILL SEE IF IT'S DONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10919058
> *BUNCH OF NAKED ASS BITCHES AND ITS GOING TO SAY DIME PIECE CAPRICE  AND IN CHEVY'S WE TRUST 1974 ALL MONOCHROMATIC YOU WILL SEE IF IT'S DONE
> *


Sounds GOOD :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Roy and Tharen? Damn Roy you were jus dippin' yesterday... When did it go out?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 08:15 AM~10919081
> *Whutz Up Roy and Tharen? Damn Roy you were jus dippin' yesterday... When did it go out?
> *


WHAT IT DEW??You still going to check the show out right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 09:15 AM~10919081
> *Whutz Up Roy and Tharen? Damn Roy you were jus dippin' yesterday... When did it go out?
> *


Yesterday when I was cruizin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 09:16 AM~10919090
> *WHAT IT DEW??You still going to check the show out right?
> *


Yea I'll be there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:16 AM~10919092
> *Yesterday when I was cruizin
> *


Damn dogg that sucks!!! We were at Del Taco when we seen you and I went straight home into the garage to work on my shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10919119
> *Damn dogg that sucks!!! We were at Del Taco when we seen you and I went straight home into the garage to work on my shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ,I'll be back homie...most likely before Denver...this shit is breaking my bank but gotta do it for the love of the lifestyle.....damn I need to get in contact with my mechanic :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You know everyone wants to see the duece up there!!! but yea your mechanic's pockets are getting phat :yessad:...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10919133
> *You know everyone wants to see the duece up there!!! but yea your mechanic's pockets are getting phat :yessad:...
> *


Yeah I'm trying,never had this many problems with a ride.After this rear end I will have replace just about the whole drivetrain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:33 AM~10919145
> *Yeah I'm trying,never had this many problems with a ride.After this rear end I will have replace just about the whole drivetrain
> *


I know!!! But you got the sickest duece in the state!!! :biggrin: Thatz why you got to make sure it getz to Denver!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 09:36 AM~10919155
> *I know!!! But you got the sickest duece in the state!!!  :biggrin: Thatz why you got to make sure it getz to Denver!!!
> *


appreciate the compliments and would like to let everyone know I am accepting donations :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROPER DOS, nathand*
*What up homie you going to Denver?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:40 AM~10919163
> *appreciate the compliments and would like to let everyone know I am accepting donations :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 08:40 AM~10919163
> *appreciate the compliments and would like to let everyone know I am accepting donations :biggrin:
> *


i got 50 cent


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 08:21 AM~10919108
> *Yea I'll be there!!!
> *


with your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well got somebody coming out in about an hour.
From what they hear they think it's an axel...hopefully it is
I'm still accepting donations BTW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jun 21 2008, 03:05 AM~10918545
> *Who all is going to the super show??? i hope to be but my cuz dided the other night so my auntie is all worked up. By the way GOODTIMES Chunkster said hed hook it up with a shirt and shit. lol. If not its cool. Be nice to finally meet everyone
> *


Sorry Nate I don't know what Chunkster told you but our shirts are earned homie,or you have to be closely related.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 08:59 AM~10919226
> *well got somebody coming out in about an hour.
> From what they hear they think it's an axel...hopefully it is
> I'm still accepting donations BTW :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE AN EASY FIX


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 10:01 AM~10919234
> *Sorry Nate I don't know what Chunkster told you but our shirts are earned homie,or you have to be closely related.
> *


Or that coulda been CHUNKIEBOY63 :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 10:03 AM~10919245
> *THAT WOULD BE AN EASY FIX
> *


and alot cheaper....pray for me Tharen :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10919272
> *and alot cheaper....pray for me Tharen :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I'am I'am and you might have to attend church in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 10:11 AM~10919284
> *:roflmao: I'am I'am and you might have to attend church in the morning :biggrin:
> *


Damn haven't been there since jail :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10919299
> *Damn haven't been there since jail :cheesy:
> *


thats better than me i havent been since sunday school when i was a kid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you staying at up there homie?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

peace out roy ttyl going to check on my hood


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

@ the super 8 right next to the coliseum


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:17 AM~10919332
> *Where you staying at up there homie?
> *


the one your at is way far no?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 10:19 AM~10919351
> *the one your at is way far no?
> *


we're on I70 and Federal


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:21 AM~10919359
> *we're on I70 and Federal
> *


dunno its not for sure where we are staying yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think us and them Fabulous *Most Hated *Family is there


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:23 AM~10919370
> *I think us and them Fabulous Most Hated Family is there
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10884521
> *Good Times will b e staying @ Motel 6 on I70 and Federal.
> 54.99 on Saturday and 49.99 on Sunday
> Parking lot security from 9pm til 6am
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10884578
> *Good Times Pre-party will be @El Potrero Restaurant on Friday the 27th @ 9pm-1:30am
> Artists La La Y Lil G will be performing with addition performers TBA
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alright Tharen I'm out gotta hop in tha shower and meet up with the mechanics hopefully you'll see me dippin tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PROPER DOS, *impala63*, Dime Piece Caprice
*What up JR*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10919402
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PROPER DOS, impala63, Dime Piece Caprice
> What up JR
> *


Just went to go buy some bolts.Trying to put the trey back together.Its going to be close for the Denver show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 09:55 AM~10919210
> *with your ride?
> *


Nah not wit' the ride... :thumbsdown:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:01 AM~10919234
> *Sorry Nate I don't know what Chunkster told you but our shirts are earned homie,or you have to be closely related.
> *


X2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 21 2008, 12:00 PM~10919798
> *What up Fes :wave:
> *


Whutz Up? ready for Denver?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2008, 11:04 AM~10919813
> *Whutz Up? ready for Denver?
> *


Trying to Bro.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jun 21 2008, 02:05 AM~10918545
> *Who all is going to the super show??? i hope to be but my cuz dided the other night so my auntie is all worked up. By the way GOODTIMES Chunkster said hed hook it up with a shirt and shit. lol. If not its cool. Be nice to finally meet everyone
> *


*PM'D.............* :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:07 AM~10919266
> *Or that coulda been CHUNKIEBOY63 :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


*WAY TO BACK ME PREZ.......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hey ROy call me when you get a chance.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 10:23 AM~10919370
> *I think us and them Fabulous Most Hated Family is there
> *


Yeah we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Implala is roadbound once again :yes: 
That's how we do it...get that fucker outta the garage :biggrin: 
costed me but well worth it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 03:41 PM~10920980
> *Implala is roadbound once again :yes:
> That's how we do it...get that fucker outta the garage :biggrin:
> costed me but well worth it
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm Waiting on my switch plate :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 21 2008, 05:20 PM~10921127
> *I'm Waiting on my switch plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 21 2008, 05:53 PM~10921286
> *whats up colorado
> *



*What up ******, you ever gonna leave the north side?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10921474
> *What up ******, you ever gonna leave the north side?
> *


tomorrow for the meeting , whats up bRO, how was shopping :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 05:25 PM~10921147
> *That's nice Paul :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 03:41 PM~10920980
> *Implala is roadbound once again :yes:
> That's how we do it...get that fucker outta the garage :biggrin:
> costed me but well worth it
> *


tight so you driving??


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 21 2008, 04:20 PM~10921127
> *I'm Waiting on my switch plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 21 2008, 09:38 PM~10922196
> *tight so you driving??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess I better start cleaning my car :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 21 2008, 04:20 PM~10921127
> *I'm Waiting on my switch plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PAULITO........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 21 2008, 03:41 PM~10920980
> *Implala is roadbound once again :yes:
> That's how we do it...get that fucker outta the garage :biggrin:
> costed me but well worth it
> *


*THATS SOME FIRME NEWS PERRITO, YOU GONNA HAVE LOTS OF FAMILIA REPEN IN DENVER..........*  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So where is the party at Saturday night and don't say the hotel fellas we ain't going all the way to denver to stay in the hotel :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2008, 11:24 PM~10923213
> *So where is the party at Saturday night and don't say the hotel fellas we ain't going all the way to denver to stay in the hotel :cheesy:
> *


*I KNOW THE GOODTIMES CC COLORADO FAMILIA THROWEN A VOLO ON FRIDAY NIGHT IN DENVER.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I WISH YOU GUYS THE BEST GOODTIMERS AT THE DENVER SHOW, HAVE A GOODTIME AND REP THAT BIG "GT" FAMILIA TO THE FULLEST!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA COLORADO CHAPTER 2005!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice collection of pics Chuckieboy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2008, 12:48 AM~10923618
> *nice collection of pics Chuckieboy
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE..I HAD LOTS OF GOODTIMES IN THE BIG ROCKIE STATE DOGGIE!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 22 2008, 02:39 AM~10923697
> *GRACIAS HOMIE..I HAD LOTS OF GOODTIMES IN THE BIG ROCKIE STATE DOGGIE!!   :biggrin:
> *


Your always welcomed back homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING EVERYBODY SEE U IN A BIT FOR THE MEETING


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(my78olds @ Jun 20 2008, 05:14 PM) 
saying good bye is the hardest my grandfather past on the 18th












sorry to hear about your loss homie my familys prayers are with your grandpa and family
RIP 

quoted from off topic 


thank you  :tears: :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Simon?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adios :tears:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 22 2008, 09:29 AM~10924323
> *Adios  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres it going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 22 2008, 09:34 AM~10924334
> *wheres it going
> *


Ft.Collins


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 22 2008, 09:41 AM~10924362
> *Ft.Collins
> *


before denver ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2008, 01:51 AM~10923726
> *Your always welcomed back homie
> *


*GRACIAS PERRITO.....ILL BE HEADING OUT THERE SHORTLY FOR A VISIT.......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Glen are you going to the show?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THIS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE!!!!!*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY 505 WILL B THERE FRIDAY*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jun 22 2008, 05:12 PM~10926780
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 505 WILL B THERE FRIDAY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP THAREN?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 22 2008, 05:03 PM~10927144
> *WHAT UP THAREN?
> *


whadup chris you rollin up to d town for the show?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NAH, I GOTTA WORK NIGHTS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON IVAN?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10927155
> *NAH, I GOTTA WORK NIGHTS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO....can't wait.....fuck the show ...the gathering and cruise will outdo them :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Axel and Rear end out one day and fixed the next, I'm driving and ready,,,,,who else is coming?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10927337
> *Axel and Rear end out one day and fixed the next, I'm driving and ready,,,,,who else is coming?
> *


where you going the show is next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 22 2008, 06:07 PM~10927161
> *WHATS GOING ON IVAN?
> *


Whats up bro just got off from double time today got to make that paper to support my bad habbit (LOWRIDING) :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope they remember how it goes back together


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jun 22 2008, 07:03 PM~10927868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY IVAN.........*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=30rlhk2&s=3
heres another piece of the jigsaw puzzle


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10927337
> *Axel and Rear end out one day and fixed the next, I'm driving and ready,,,,,who else is coming?
> *


were :dunno:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10925461
> *Whats up Glen are you going to the show?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam wish i could be at the denver show haven't been there for a while but have to work and still fixin my ride after 8 yrs :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz gotta get back to work shit


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 22 2008, 09:51 PM~10928704
> *dam wish i could be at the denver show haven't been there for a while but have to work and still fixin my ride after 8 yrs :angry:
> *


Dont lie tell the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

okay u caught me in a lie my women wont let me go either :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10928724
> *Dont lie tell the truth. :biggrin:
> *


sup joe


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10928755
> *okay u caught me in a lie my women wont let me go either :angry:
> *


Yoy dont have to lie to kick it. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics Chucks!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

I KNOW SHIT GIVE ME A BREAK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jun 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10928437
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP CHUCKIE BOY


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WELL IM OUT COLORADO
GOOD NIGHT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ96SS_@Jun 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10929514
> *WHATS UP CHUCKIE BOY
> *


*CHILLEN HOMIE!!! SO WHATS UP YOU LEAVING COLORADO DOG HEADED TO SANATO HA!!! THATS FIRME DOG ENJOY IT OUT THERE PERRITO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 22 2008, 09:14 PM~10928885
> *Nice pics Chucks!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE...I WAS HAVING SOME FLASH BACKS , BUT I DID HAVE PLENTY OF GOODTIMES IN THE ROCKIE STATE DOG AND MET LOTS OF FIRME GENTE!!!*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

whats up CO!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 23 2008, 04:50 AM~10930390
> *whats up CO!
> *


Whats up Ruben?Ready for Denver?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 23 2008, 04:50 AM~10930390
> *whats up CO!
> *


Nice Avi :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up chad give me a call


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn the news said rain all week in the Springs I wonder what Denver will be like  Fill us in how the weather is In the Springs this week guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10932684
> *Damn the news said rain all week in the Springs I wonder what Denver will be like   Fill us in how the weather is In the Springs this week guys
> *


It was sprinkleling jus' now, and itz cloudy, but not a big deal right now!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PASSING BY GOOD TIMERS AND WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jesse


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS*

*What's GOOD GOODTIMERS ?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10935382
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS
> 
> What's GOOD GOODTIMERS ?
> *


*CHILLEN HOMIE....GETTING THE TRE READY FOR OUR SHOW IN EAST LOS THIS WEEKEND...I KNOW YOU GUYS GETTING READY FO DENVER QUE NO???*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jun 14 2008, 12:02 PM~10869282
> *Thats tight Chuckie! Hope to Meet Good times at the Denver Show. Ill be out there throwin down some Hamburgers and tacos early in the morning wile everyone is waiting to get it. !  :biggrin:
> *


*THEY GONNA BE OUT THERE REPEN HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup co riderz ready for d town? :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10932684
> *Damn the news said rain all week in the Springs I wonder what Denver will be like   Fill us in how the weather is In the Springs this week guys
> *


I think for the show it will cloud up at the end but nothing more then a little sprinkles. don't think it will rain like last year


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 23 2008, 07:08 PM~10935411
> *CHILLEN HOMIE....GETTING THE TRE READY FOR OUR SHOW IN EAST LOS THIS WEEKEND...I KNOW YOU GUYS GETTING READY FO DENVER QUE NO???
> *


*That's firme big Chucks! Can't wait for the Denver show to kick it with all the Gente.*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 23 2008, 06:25 PM~10935535
> *That's firme big Chucks! Can't wait for the Denver show to kick it with all the Gente.
> *


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE....YOU HITTEN VEGAS THIS YEAR?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

usually in the Springs we get a shower often in the afternoon for summer but a quick one then it's out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 23 2008, 09:09 PM~10936407
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE....YOU HITTEN VEGAS THIS YEAR?
> *


*Hell yeah homie, them GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ are gonna have to go live in the 702  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats going on colorado?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 23 2008, 09:43 PM~10936717
> *Hell yeah homie, them GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ are gonna have to go live in the 702
> *


WHAT UP ******?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10936831
> *WHAT UP ******?
> *


*Chillen ******, waiting for your over weight bROther to come by.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 23 2008, 09:59 PM~10936902
> *Chillen ******, waiting for your over weight bROther to come by.
> *


YOU GONNA GO RIDE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10936717
> *Hell yeah homie, them GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ are gonna have to go live in the 702
> *


*AINT NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT HOMIE, ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKEN !!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10936926
> *YOU GONNA GO RIDE
> *


*Nope financial transaction :0 *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Ready or not i will be there!


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 24 2008, 04:38 AM~10938507
> *Ready or not i will be there!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10936934
> *WHATS UP ROY
> *


*What up Ralph...GOOD Morning CO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 24 2008, 04:38 AM~10938507
> *Ready or not i will be there!
> *


Just to go or are you entering your ride? I might not make it the little lady's grandmother isn't doing so good  I really feel bad for her she always use to tell me stories of hanging out at her grandmothers


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2008, 06:08 AM~10938617
> *Just to go or are you entering your ride? I might not make it the little lady's grandmother isn't doing so good  I really feel bad for her she always use to tell me stories of hanging out at her grandmothers
> *


that sucks homie I hope her grandmother gets better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 24 2008, 12:15 PM~10940398
> *that sucks homie I hope her grandmother gets better
> *


I doubt it I mean I hate to say it but more than likely she isn't going to make it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HELLO EVERYBODY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 24 2008, 03:21 AM~10938429
> *Nope financial transaction :0
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 24 2008, 05:48 AM~10938583
> *What up Ralph...GOOD Morning CO
> *


ready for denver bRO?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature=related


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10942184
> *I doubt it I mean I hate to say it but more than likely she isn't going to make it
> *


  that sucks but if she don't make it and yous need anything just give us a call homie


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup paul :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10944057
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up colorado riders how tricks


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS UNTILL GOIN LIVE IN THA "303"


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2008, 03:10 PM~10942184
> *I doubt it I mean I hate to say it but more than likely she isn't going to make it
> *


sorry to hear that it sucks too lose some one


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10944474
> * that sucks but if she don't make it and yous need anything just give us a call homie
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2008, 03:10 PM~10942184
> *I doubt it I mean I hate to say it but more than likely she isn't going to make it
> *


*LARRY OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR LADIES ABUELA!! STAY UP HOMIE!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jun 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10944556
> *whadup paul :wave:
> *


What's going on Tharen :thumbsup: 70's got to look good for Denver Homie.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 25 2008, 09:18 AM~10947025
> *whats up colorado
> *



WHAT UP *****


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

whats up colorado


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

larry i hope ur lady grandmother makes my prayer are with u and her family


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Jun 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10944904
> *sorry to hear that it sucks too lose some one
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*RO4LIFE 719*, ROLLERZONLY 24/7

*What's good ******?*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup colorado


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 25 2008, 07:25 AM~10946798
> *What's going on Tharen :thumbsup:  70's got to look good for Denver Homie.
> *


i know theres alot of nice rides going to be there


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 25 2008, 09:43 AM~10947157
> *WHAT UP *****
> *


just got off work. whats up dude


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropped in to say whats up CO :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: greenmerc77, luna, FIRMEX

What up GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jun 25 2008, 08:59 PM~10952140
> *just got off work. whats up dude
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 days left just got done cleaning the interior with a toothbrush :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Must be nice Roy.Im still trying to put mine together.Havent even started cleaning yet. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I haven't started cleaning mine either. Oh well not much to clean when your in mild custom.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 25 2008, 09:53 PM~10952511
> *I haven't started cleaning mine either. Oh well not much to clean when your in mild custom.
> *


damn that's what I'm in I think :cheesy: 
But don't the vertshave thier own category?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 25 2008, 10:04 PM~10952588
> *damn that's what I'm in I think  :cheesy:
> But don't the vertshave thier own category?
> *


verts have*


----------



## bluedragon (May 13, 2008)

what up co


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wht up co


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whats crackalacken :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO WHATS NEW


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP CO?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2008, 05:13 AM~10946347


Larry sorry to hear about you'r ladys grandma I tried to call but I'll call again in the morning to talk to her
RIP Rose :angel:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10883063
> *Good Times Colorado is having thier meeting on Saturday @ the Hotel.Did you guys get your hotel taken care of?Tell Sean they still have room @ the hotel we are staying in if you guys don't already have one.Also we will be cruising after the show on Sunday night and partying then.We also have an artist lined up and looking for a spot for him to perform Saturday night
> *


What time is the meeting brotha?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 25 2008, 07:06 PM~10951299
> *RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> What's good ******?
> *



just chillen it u


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

morning colorado


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

1 MORE DAY AND I'M OFF TO THE 303 ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Jun 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10953233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 25 2008, 08:49 PM~10952493
> *Must be nice Roy.Im still trying to put mine together.Havent even started cleaning yet. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Hopefully I'll see all you guys in Denver...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, I KNOW YOU GUYS CANT WAIT FO THIS WEEKEND!!! KEEP HITTEN THEM SWICTHES FO THE BICTHES AND ROLL SLOW AND LOW...........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 25 2008, 10:04 PM~10952588
> *damn that's what I'm in I think  :cheesy:
> But don't the vertshave thier own category?
> *


*You are definately not in mild bRO, you have too many mods. I would say SEMI possibly FULL. Oh and the verts are in a seperate category than HT's  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 26 2008, 08:03 AM~10954668
> *Famous ROLLERZ are gonna go live :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado??

What up Sean??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

1 MORE DAY...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10955506
> *You are definately not in mild bRO, you have too many mods. I would say SEMI possibly FULL. Oh and the verts are in a seperate category than HT's
> *


I was thinkin' the same thing...


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Thinkin about sellin the Regal?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 26 2008, 11:48 AM~10956341
> *Thinkin about sellin the Regal?
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 26 2008, 12:48 PM~10956341
> *Thinkin about sellin the Regal?
> *


Good luck with that Ruben that car is badass homie


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10955506
> *You are definately not in mild bRO, you have too many mods. I would say SEMI possibly FULL. Oh and the verts are in a seperate category than HT's
> *


I don't think I have many more mods than you,just a lil more chrome :dunno: 
Do they put you in a category or do you do it?
Or do you do it then they put you wherever like most shows?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

WHAT UP COLORADO...well, i was gonna post a flyer right here on this page for our FRIDAY night party but im not a smart guy  so i wont....but jus got a call from LIL G and he is a go, talked to LALA's promoter and THEY confirmed with me..so as far as im concerned its gonna be on manana...the more the merrier  ....DAMN, I wish LALA would call me :cheesy:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

are any 719 riders gonna roll to our party manana??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jun 26 2008, 06:11 PM~10959181
> *WHAT UP COLORADO...well,  i was gonna post a flyer right here on this page for our FRIDAY night party but im not a smart guy  so i wont....but jus got a call from LIL G and he is a go, talked to LALA's promoter and THEY confirmed with me..so as far as im concerned its gonna be on manana...the more the merrier  ....DAMN, I wish LALA would call me :cheesy:
> *


*DO THE DAMN THANG GOODTIMER..........BIG UPS TO ALL OF YOU PUTTING IN THAT OVERTIME HOMIE FO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 26 2008, 11:18 AM~10955573
> *1 MORE DAY...
> *


Nice avi


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm not ready and it's getting close.  :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 26 2008, 08:33 PM~10959719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking a day off....tomorrow is crunch time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you're gonna place with that Clean ass Cougar Paul....aint nothing like it around


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 26 2008, 07:36 PM~10959758
> *you're gonna place with that Clean ass Cougar Paul....aint nothing like it around
> *


I Hope so Roy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Rueben?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10959719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PAUL, RIDE IS LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN GOODTIMERS AND GOOD LUCK AT THE DENVER SHOW............... :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what up to those in the co all those that are going to the car show have a dam good time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 26 2008, 06:47 PM~10959040
> *I don't think I have many more mods than you,just a lil more chrome :dunno:
> Do they put you in a category or do you do it?
> Or do you do it then they put you wherever like most shows?
> *


*You can put whatever, but when they go to judge it, they will reclassify you. I would start with Semi Custom*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 26 2008, 11:18 AM~10955573
> *1 MORE DAY...
> *


*Welcome back fROm vacation!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* impala63*

*Good looking out today JR, I appreciate it homie.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 12:56 AM~10961737
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63
> 
> Good looking out today JR, I appreciate it homie.
> *


Anytime Homie............


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

What's the plans, I might try to head out with a homie to cruise


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10959719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PAULITO......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP RO FAMILY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gyKvPpoxJyc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-aGEvId-Uws&feature=related


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODLUCK THIS WEEKEND................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tkEqquBhllU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 12:50 PM~10964205
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=gyKvPpoxJyc
> *


 :thumbsdown: *norputos* :thumbsdown:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* PROPER DOS*


*You ready for the weekend ROy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 01:00 PM~10964279
> *:thumbsdown: norputos :thumbsdown:
> *


Nah homie they're from the Harbor Area I grew up with those fools


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 01:01 PM~10964286
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, PROPER DOS
> 
> 
> ...


Not really I'm fucking lazy right now  
I need to get busy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 01:05 PM~10964315
> *Nah homie they're from the Harbor Area I grew up with those fools
> *


*Are you sure, I am almost positive they are Nortes  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 01:06 PM~10964328
> *Not really I'm fucking lazy right now
> I need to get busy
> *



*I am waiting on Ralph, and I'm out. I am loaded ready to ROll :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 01:07 PM~10964334
> *Are you sure, I am almost positive they are Nortes
> *


Yeah I'm sure dog it's Spanish Fly


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 01:09 PM~10964343
> *Yeah I'm sure dog it's Spanish Fly
> *


*My bad homie  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zTtP05v7xlU&feature=related


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

so you taking your ride Sean I think you text me on accident I didn't know what the hell you was talking about :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 01:11 PM~10964363
> *so you taking your ride Sean I think you text me on accident I didn't know what the hell you was talking about :cheesy:
> *


*I'm looking at my phone and the last text between you and I was on 6/19. :dunno:*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

IS BETWEEN ALBACRAZY & PUEBLO RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10964390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*And the hyna is in the Esco :0 *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> *And the hyna is in the Esco :0 *
> [/quote
> 
> I CALL BACK SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'm out, see you at the show tomorROw setting up in the hot sun faded as fuck :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 26 2008, 07:12 PM~10959567
> *Nice avi
> *


THKS..WHAT UP ROY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 27 2008, 12:20 PM~10964423
> *What up Tony
> *


JUST CHILLN 2 HOT OUTSIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad another Sean from our Kansas Chapter :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 12:19 PM~10964416
> *I'm out, see you at the show tomorROw setting up in the hot sun faded as fuck :biggrin:
> *


X 2 ,........TIME 2 LOAD THE TRAILER. C ALL U RIDERZ IN THE MORNING...ROY BRING THA BURITTOS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 27 2008, 01:15 PM~10964384
> *I'm looking at my phone and the last text between you and I was on 6/19. :dunno:
> *


You need to learn how to work that phone Sean :cheesy:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

LEAVING THE 505 TO THE 303 PARTY TIME


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Roy!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jun 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10959192
> *are any 719 riders gonna roll to our party manana??? :biggrin:
> *


Ill take that no one rollin...GOOD lookin


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaco, Dime Piece Caprice, PROPER DOS

YOU DONE GETTING THE RIDE READY HUH? I KNOW YOU'RE JUST ITCHING TO GET THERE AND SET UP, QUE NO? JUST BE SAFE ON THE TRIP OVER THERE AND HOW MANY THE HOMIES ARE GOING? IS KIKO AND WRINKLES SHOWING THEIR RIDES ALSO?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

just thought i d droped in and say what's co


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jun 27 2008, 06:22 PM~10966348
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and PROPER DOS
> 
> YOU DONE GETTING THE RIDE READY HUH? I KNOW YOU'RE JUST ITCHING TO GET THERE AND SET UP, QUE NO? JUST BE SAFE ON THE TRIP OVER THERE AND HOW MANY THE HOMIES ARE GOING? IS KIKO AND WRINKLES SHOWING THEIR RIDES ALSO?
> *


you did that quote and it don't show me and I been in here for hours


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10966357
> *just thought i d droped in and say what's co
> *


CO=Colorado  :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 27 2008, 02:48 PM~10966701
> *CO=Colorado    :roflmao:
> *


very funny loco


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone showing in Denver!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a safe trip everyone....we'll see ya up there


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

good luck by safe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TTT FOR COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

My head is Bangin! :thumbsdown: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT PLACED IN DENVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:01 AM~10979239
> *CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT PLACED IN DENVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:01 AM~10979239
> *CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT PLACED IN DENVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 and it was good to see everyone and party a little with yous GOODTIMERS & thanks to Sean I didn't dyhdrate while waiting to get in to set up good looking out bro


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How was the cruise after the show? I had to come back early and work. I did ok I just need a little more practice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Paul thats work shit Sign me up :biggrin: The cruise was good homie I had a lot of fun


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10983033
> *X2 and it was good to see everyone and party a little with yous GOODTIMERS & thanks to Sean I didn't dyhdrate while waiting to get in to set up good looking out bro
> *


*No pROblem bRO. All the beer you can drink :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your win Larry.Congats also to GT and RO on all your winnings.........


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 30 2008, 05:35 PM~10983903
> *Congrats on your win Larry.Congats also to GT and RO on all your winnings.........
> *


X2 Larry, send some money my way homie. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

WHat up Tharen


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 08:19 PM~10984635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That patROn was brutal, but we kept pounding them down. :cheesy: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD SEAN?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10984675
> *WHATS GOOD SEAN?
> *



*Not much bRO, just relaxing after a really long weekend.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *PROPER DOS*

*What's good ROy, where's all the pics? :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 07:19 PM~10984635
> *TTT
> *


SORRY PIX SO BIG I HAD 2 RESIZE..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 08:38 PM~10984785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WHO WON BEST OF SHOW? FREAK SHOW OR GAME OVER?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So I took 2nd best of show truck does anybody know who took 3rd and 1st????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 08:06 PM~10985053
> *WHO WON BEST OF SHOW? FREAK SHOW OR GAME OVER?
> *


"GAME OVER"
AND WE TOOK BEST CLUB


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:09 PM~10985084
> *So I took 2nd best of show truck does anybody know who took 3rd and 1st????
> *



*1st~ Ben Sandavol Money Talks ~ROLLERZONLY
2nd~ Larry Zamora Boulevard Bully ~MOST HATED
3rd~ Ralph Villegas Turn N Heads ~ROLLERZONLY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:06 PM~10985053
> *WHO WON BEST OF SHOW? FREAK SHOW OR GAME OVER?
> *


*My 65 :biggrin: 







JK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:13 PM~10985132
> *"GAME OVER"
> AND WE TOOK BEST CLUB
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN PORTLAND IS?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:17 PM~10985178
> *My 65 :biggrin:
> JK
> *


OOOHHH...


I THOUGHT IT WAS


MY "THUGG PASSION"


JK


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:17 PM~10985178
> *My 65 :biggrin:
> JK
> *


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:21 PM~10985228
> *OOOHHH...
> I THOUGHT IT WAS
> MY "THUGG PASSION"
> ...


*Your THUGG PASSION took 1st place Full Custom  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10985238
> *:worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, I wish. Wait until next year, and then you can do that :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10985273
> *Yeah, I wish. Wait until next year, and then you can do that :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: MABE PORTLAND DEPENDING ON WHEN IT IS..READY 4 A ROAD TRIP?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrates to all the winners at the show.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:26 PM~10985298
> *:yes:  :yes: MABE PORTLAND DEPENDING ON WHEN IT IS..READY 4 A ROAD TRIP?
> *


*You know I'm ready for a road trip. Let's go take that bomb sweepstakes :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10985332
> *You know I'm ready for a road trip. Let's go take that bomb sweepstakes :cheesy:
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WILL B READY. I HAV 2 FIND OUT THE DATE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RedDragonUCE, thirtymax*, 47_CHEVY, *impala63, *Abie, ~GRAND HUSTLE~, 391_cutlass


*What's good MOST HATED and UCE?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10985350
> *HOPEFULLY IT WILL B READY. I HAV 2 FIND OUT THE DATE.
> *


I JUST FOUND OUT AUG 3RD


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10985358
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RedDragonUCE, thirtymax, 47_CHEVY, impala63, Abie, ~GRAND HUSTLE~, 391_cutlass
> What's good MOST HATED and UCE?
> *


what up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10985377
> *I JUST FOUND OUT AUG 3RD
> *


8-3-08 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:33 PM~10985396
> *8-3-08 :0
> *


ILL B AT THE SHOP 2MARROW THEN :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

So who placed in Denver? 


*I took 2nd place 60's convertible Mild Custom*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10985408
> *ILL B AT THE SHOP 2MARROW THEN :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:24 PM~10985259
> *Your THUGG PASSION took 1st place Full Custom
> *


IT AINT MINE NO MORE...BUT I GUESS ILL TAKE THE CREDIT...

THUGG PASSION PART 2 WILL EVEN BE SICKER  

LOOKS LIKE RO TOOK OVER...CONGRATS COLORADO...*CONGRATS SEAN...*U'RE STILL THE *RO COLORADO KING*!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10985358
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RedDragonUCE, thirtymax, 47_CHEVY, impala63, Abie, ~GRAND HUSTLE~, 391_cutlass
> What's good MOST HATED and UCE?
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Manny? How is the Ace Vert coming along? :cheesy: *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10985423
> *So who placed in Denver?
> I took 2nd place 60's convertible Mild Custom
> *


ALL UR RIDE PROLLY NEED IS THE UNDERWEAR..I MEAN UNDERCARRIAGE,,,LOL....ULL TAKE FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10985463
> *What's good Manny? How is the Ace Vert coming along? :cheesy:
> *


GETTING CLOSE BRO....BUT NOT GOOD ENUFF FOR THE SUPER SHOW...IF I CAN GET RID OF GRAND HUSTLE THEN MAYBE ILL B READY FOR VEGAS....STILL WAITING ON U ON DAT....LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE THO....NEED ALL THE PICS I CAN GET BRO...PLS POST EM ON OUR THREAD ALSO...THANKS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10985455
> *IT AINT MINE NO MORE...BUT I GUESS ILL TAKE THE CREDIT... You Built it
> 
> THUGG PASSION PART 2 WILL EVEN BE SICKER  This time an Ace Rag
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> So who placed in Denver?
> 
> I took 1st in 70's Street :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> > So who placed in Denver?
> >
> > I took 1st in 70's Street :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 08:42 PM~10985508
> *CONGRATS
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10985512
> *Thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10985494
> *GETTING CLOSE BRO....BUT NOT GOOD ENUFF FOR THE SUPER SHOW...IF I CAN GET RID OF GRAND HUSTLE THEN MAYBE ILL B READY FOR VEGAS....STILL WAITING ON U ON DAT....LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE THO....NEED ALL THE PICS I CAN GET BRO...PLS POST EM ON OUR THREAD ALSO...THANKS
> *



*I am trying bROther, but the economy is so fucked right now. No one wants to buy an SUV they all want Hondas :angry: 

We'll make sure to post the pics in the family page as well for you.

Oh and take ur time on that Ace, I don't think the world is ready for it right now anyways :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> > So who placed in Denver?
> >
> > I took 1st in 70's Street :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10985531
> *I am trying bROther, but the economy is so fucked right now. No one wants to buy an SUV they all want Hondas :angry:
> 
> We'll make sure to post the pics in the family page as well for you.
> ...


COOL...CONGRATS AGAIN SEAN...SEE U IN PORTLAND?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10985542
> *COOL...CONGRATS AGAIN SEAN...SEE U IN PORTLAND?
> *


*We're gonna try. Tony has a bad ass bomb almost done!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10985558
> *We're gonna try. Tony has a bad ass bomb almost done!
> *


1400 MILES...WHERES OUR DRIVERS AT? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10985574
> *1400 MILES...WHERES OUR DRIVERS AT? :biggrin:
> *


that what PRESIDENTS ARE FOR...RIGHT SEAN?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jul 1 2008, 12:37 AM~10986955
> *that what PRESIDENTS ARE FOR...RIGHT SEAN?
> *



*Nah, that's what WEB MASTERS are for :0 *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:16 PM~10985166
> *1st~ Ben Sandavol Money Talks ~ROLLERZONLY
> 2nd~ Larry Zamora Boulevard Bully ~MOST HATED
> 3rd~ Ralph Villegas Turn N Heads ~ROLLERZONLY
> *


Good looking out Sean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 AM~10987563
> *GOOD Morning Larry
> *


Hey Paul how you doing? It was good chilling with you bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So did TNH sell??


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10985423
> *So who placed in Denver?
> I took 2nd place 60's convertible Mild Custom
> *




i placed 3rd street minitruck


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2008, 05:42 AM~10987610
> *So did TNH sell??
> *


  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jul 1 2008, 07:17 AM~10987685
> *i placed 3rd street minitruck
> *



*Congratulations bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2008, 06:19 AM~10987568
> *Good looking out Sean
> *



*No pROblem bRO, congrats on the sweepstakes big dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 1 2008, 09:54 AM~10988371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOESNT GET ANY BETTER THEN THAT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? It was a good show!!!


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 1 2008, 08:29 AM~10987972
> *Congratulations bRO!
> *





thankz bro-----great pic


----------



## GOODTIMESQUEENBEE (Jul 1, 2008)

*HELLO TO ALL MY GOODTIME FAM BAM IN COLORADO MISS YOU ALL!!!!!! CONGRATS TO ALL WHO MADE IT TO DENVER AND DID THERE THANG. KEEP UP THE OUTSANDING JOB AND REPPIN ALL DAY EVERDAY  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESQUEENBEE_@Jul 1 2008, 12:31 PM~10989791
> *HELLO TO ALL MY GOODTIME FAM BAM IN COLORADO MISS YOU ALL!!!!!! CONGRATS TO ALL WHO MADE IT TO DENVER AND DID THERE THANG. KEEP UP THE OUTSANDING JOB AND REPPIN ALL DAY EVERDAY
> *


Hello Rachel :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

2 Members: greenmerc77, WRINKLES
What up Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESQUEENBEE_@Jul 1 2008, 12:31 PM~10989791
> *HELLO TO ALL MY GOODTIME FAM BAM IN COLORADO MISS YOU ALL!!!!!! CONGRATS TO ALL WHO MADE IT TO DENVER AND DID THERE THANG. KEEP UP THE OUTSANDING JOB AND REPPIN ALL DAY EVERDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10990091
> *2 Members: greenmerc77, WRINKLES
> What up Wrinkles
> *


WUS CRAKIN PAUL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10985423
> *So who placed in Denver?
> I took 2nd place 60's convertible Mild Custom
> *


I TOOK 3RD IN LUXURY MILD CUSTOM


----------



## GOODTIMESQUEENBEE (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 1 2008, 01:03 PM~10990084
> *Hello Rachel :wave:
> *


*HELLO PAUL COMO ESTAS! AND THE WONDERFUL FAM BAM SAY HELLO TO THE MISSES AND LIL ONES!!! AND CONGRATS TO YOU,AND KEEP PUTTING IN WORK AND KEEP REPPIN FOR THE GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY * :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMESQUEENBEE (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 1 2008, 01:10 PM~10990161
> *I TOOK 3RD IN LUXURY MILD CUSTOM
> *


*GOOD JOB WRINKLES CONGRATS!!!!KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG LIKE YOU SAY GT 4 LYFE....  *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

congrats to all those who placed in the denver lowrider show :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CONGRATS TO ALL HOMIES THAT PLACED IN DENVER AND MUCH PROPS TO ALL OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT PUT IT DOWN FO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FOR THE ROCKIES......I'LL BE AT THAT SHOW NEXT YEAR FO SHO!!!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANYBODY ELSE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PHOTOBUCKET?! GOT SOME PICS BUT IT KEEPS KICKING ME OUT! :angry:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> > So who placed in Denver?
> >
> > I took 1st in 70's Street :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

just wanted to drop in and say what's up colorado :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jun 30 2008, 09:34 PM~10985423
> *So who placed in Denver?
> I took 2nd place 60's convertible Mild Custom
> *


I took 1st in El Camino full custom and I took 2nd truck best of show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

Comfort Inn 505-836-0011

5712 Ilift Rd NW Albuquerque New Mexico 

July 11, 12, 13

Rates if booked before July 7, 2008 are 56.96 a night not including taxes for All 3 nights including taxes 192.90 reservations are under Rollerz Only. 

*THE ROOM IS RIGHT OFF I-40 AND COORS. ABOUT TEN MIN FROM SHOW BUT CLOSE TO EVERYTHING ELSE, CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE IT DOWN.

TIGGER*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Looks like it was a pretty good show this year.

Congrats to all who placed in Denver!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 2 2008, 09:28 AM~10996283
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


Whut Up Izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 2 2008, 09:34 AM~10996330
> *Whut Up Izzy!!!
> *



Not much Pimp!!! Just makin plans...   

Wuz new wit you??? Got anything going this weekend??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 2 2008, 10:26 AM~10996681
> *Not much Pimp!!! Just makin plans...
> 
> Wuz new wit you??? Got anything going this weekend??
> *


Yea my girl is having the lil' one saturday, if it doesn't happen before then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 2 2008, 10:34 AM~10996764
> *Yea my girl is having the lil' one saturday, if it doesn't happen before then!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!!!! Congratulations to the both of you!!!! Our future generations of lowriders are here Homie!!!! Hit me up when she has the baby, I'll swing thru and say whats up...if that's cool.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 2 2008, 05:24 AM~10995596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT GOODTIMER.............*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 2 2008, 11:34 AM~10997195
> *Hell yeah!!!! Congratulations to the both of you!!!! Our future generations of lowriders are here Homie!!!! Hit me up when she has the baby, I'll swing thru and say whats up...if that's cool.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: cool!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*OK, it's Wednesday and still no pics, WTF! :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11000760
> *OK, it's Wednesday and still no pics, WTF! :angry:
> *


Yeah WTF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean Congrats on the 2nd place homie....was trying to make my way over to Rollerz section but my camera died out


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What's up to the big CO. Congrats to all that placed in Denver. Wish I could've gone but had to work and make that money ( you know how that is). What's up Larr,Joe and Chris.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11000760
> *OK, it's Wednesday and still no pics, WTF! :angry:
> *


I would have lots of pics but my camera went MIA saturday night and I got it back just a little before the show ended


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 2 2008, 05:24 AM~10995596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 joe ray :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11001607
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hi buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jul 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11001611
> *:0 joe ray  :thumbsup:
> *


No thats Roy......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11001631
> *whats up JR
> *


Just trying to recover from the show.How about you?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 2 2008, 08:45 PM~11001635
> *No thats Roy......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 so thats how that is :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11001623
> *hi buddy
> *



what up *****


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Chris I'm disappointed because usually you make my ride look good in the pics but not the one I seen  So I'll post one of Roys


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11001882
> *Damn Chris I'm disappointed because usually you make my ride look good in the pics but not the one I seen   So I'll post one of Roys
> *


well you know I only had my camera for a little at the show so I just did what I could I'll pm you some other ones I took


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Roy here is my blazer page .it is under the gallery section . hopefully will be done soon !!!!! :biggrin: 
http://lowboymotorsports.com/index.html


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good FES?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!

Wanted to say Congrats To Fes...he had his lil baby girl this morning!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international


******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********


Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS





















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR





















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)



































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com






:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO...JUST PASSING THREW!!!!!*


----------



## GOODTIMESQUEENBEE (Jul 1, 2008)

HELLO TO MY COLORADO FAMILIA!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 













*THE COMPETITION* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanna ask if they can give a prayer for my Tio Y Primo that got shot this past Monday night.....May my Tio rest in peace and may his son (Mi Primo)get better and live a full life
http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_9771611


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and your whole family bro stay up and do something to get your mind off of things dog .


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 AM~11004318
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> Wanted to say Congrats To Fes...he had his lil baby girl this morning!!!
> ...


x2 :wave:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 06:43 PM~11008826
> *Just wanna ask if they can give a prayer for my Tio Y Primo that got shot this past Monday night.....May my Tio rest in peace and may his son (Mi Primo)get better and live a full life
> http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_9771611
> *


my prayers and thoughts go out to you and your fam stay up homie it will get better


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 06:57 PM~11008554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckn Jerry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a nice TRAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jul 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11009517
> *now that's a nice TRAY
> *


*That's whatimtalkenbout.com :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11008826
> *Just wanna ask if they can give a prayer for my Tio Y Primo that got shot this past Monday night.....May my Tio rest in peace and may his son (Mi Primo)get better and live a full life
> http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_9771611
> *



*On behalf of ROLLERZONLY SoCo chapter, I offer our condolences big ROy. Our prayers go out to you and your familia homie.

May your uncle RIP in a much better place.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jul 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11009517



*WEBMASTER

Posts: 1,209
Joined: Jan 2008
From: LONG BEACH
Car Club: INACTIVE*

:tears:  :tears:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jul 3 2008, 08:31 PM~11009517
> *now that's a nice TRAY
> *


*X2.............*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

chris u took some nice pics of the car show uffin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11008826
> *Just wanna ask if they can give a prayer for my Tio Y Primo that got shot this past Monday night.....May my Tio rest in peace and may his son (Mi Primo)get better and live a full life
> http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_9771611
> *


Sorry to hear about your loss Homie..if ya need anything just call brother.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TURN N HEADS in it's prime :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:51 AM~11010750
> *TURN N HEADS in it's prime :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


um thats not turn n heads! that was the other truck (the mitsubishi)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

appreciate all the prayers....hey congradufuckinglation big Fes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR TIO AND PRIMO ROY IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE I'AM HERE FOR YOU DOGG!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Roy, sorry to hear about your tio and primo... and thanks to everyone for the well wishes, much appreciated...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11012117
> *Damn Roy, sorry to hear about your tio and primo... and thanks to everyone for the well wishes, much appreciated...
> *


It's cool dog "shit happens" out there in Califas..I'm glad I moved away shit I didn't expect to live this far....but onna happy note Congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 4 2008, 08:28 AM~11011705
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR TIO AND PRIMO ROY IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW HOMIE I'AM HERE FOR YOU DOGG!
> *


Thanks Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 4 2008, 12:02 AM~11010442
> *Sorry to hear about your loss Homie..if ya need anything just call brother.
> *


Thanks Izzy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11009763
> *On behalf of ROLLERZONLY SoCo chapter, I offer our condolences big ROy. Our prayers go out to you and your familia homie.
> 
> May your uncle RIP in a much better place.
> *


appreciate it Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jul 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11009280
> *my prayers and thoughts go out to you and your fam stay up homie it will get better
> *


Thanks Tharen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 3 2008, 08:29 PM~11009110
> *My prayers go out to you and your whole family bro stay up and do something to get your mind off of things dog .
> *


Thank You Ivan


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11008826
> *Just wanna ask if they can give a prayer for my Tio Y Primo that got shot this past Monday night.....May my Tio rest in peace and may his son (Mi Primo)get better and live a full life
> http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_9771611
> *


Sorry to hear about your family Roy.If theres anything I can do let me know.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 3 2008, 06:57 PM~11008554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11012329
> *Sorry to hear about your family Roy.If theres anything I can do let me know.
> *


Thanks dog I appreciate it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11012329
> *Sorry to hear about your family Roy.If theres anything I can do let me know.
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 4 2008, 11:07 AM~11012399
> *X2 :angel:
> *


Thanks Chris


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:08 PM~11001882
> *Damn Chris I'm disappointed because usually you make my ride look good in the pics but not the one I seen   So I'll post one of Roys
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

FIRST OFF CONGRATS FES ROY SORRY 4 YOUR LOSS HOMIE U NEED HIT ME UP AND CONGRATS TO THE RIDERS THAT PLACED IN DENVER SOORY COULDNT BE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks Rich


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 11:58 AM~11012642
> *whats up buddy
> *


*Chillen ******. You need help getting everything ready, let me know.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's not the same anymore  
*CITY WIDE* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:00 PM~11012655
> *Chillen ******. You need help getting everything ready, let me know.
> *



o its cool bRO im just takin a break from dicing pork for green chile


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 4 2008, 02:34 AM~11011224
> *um thats not turn n heads! that was the other truck (the mitsubishi)
> *


*Looks the same to me. :dunno: :biggrin: 

Damn Cip Dawg, you been an RO fan for years to be knowing our cars like that. :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:01 PM~11012663
> *o its cool bRO im just takin a break from dicing pork for green chile
> *



*Ahh shit :biggrin: Home made tortillas y todo!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, *CHUCKIEBOY63, PROPER DOS*

*What's cracken GOODTIMERS ! *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:03 PM~11012673
> *Ahh shit :biggrin: Home made tortillas y todo!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:06 PM~11012686
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Any one take pics of Federal?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:09 PM~11012708
> *Any one take pics of Federal?
> *


we got there late it was starting to die down :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:12 PM~11012726
> *we got there late it was starting to die down :angry:
> *



*Did you guys go grub 1st? Cause some of the bROthers went down there like an hour after you left the coliseum, and they said it was B 2 B!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

24/7 dont forget the backpack


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11012757
> *24/7 dont forget the backpack
> *



*Got it fully loaded  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11012746
> *Did you guys go grub 1st? Cause some of the bROthers went down there like an hour after you left the coliseum, and they said it was B 2 B!
> *


Yeah we grubbed @ Good Times Y I got back and showered.Can't have that Deuce caughtup in the crowds too much chrome on it,it started to overheat so we pulled into Roberts for awhile


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROy PM sent.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:21 PM~11012780
> *Yeah we grubbed @ Good Times Y I got back and showered.Can't have that Deuce caughtup in the crowds too much chrome on it,it started to overheat so we pulled into Roberts for awhile
> *



*So did we! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Saturday night grubbing.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ahh shit the spanish music came on and it all started fROm there.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:25 PM~11012799
> *So did we! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm favoring it because of the name but that damn big daddy bacon cheeseburger is the shit,thier special sause too :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:26 PM~11012808
> *Saturday night grubbing.
> 
> 
> ...


where is that?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Buddy, what happened? Did u have a wet dream?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11012826
> *where is that?
> *


*Tia Maria's off of Pecos.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*My tub Friday night :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11012817
> *I know I'm favoring it because of the name but that damn big daddy bacon cheeseburger is the shit,thier special sause too :cheesy:
> *


*Yeah it's grub ass food! I ate those lil mini burgers what ever they're called.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11012828
> *Buddy, what happened? Did u have a wet dream?
> 
> 
> ...




:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This was Friday night. we took up the whole restaurant! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11012854
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Shot of patROn :barf: :barf: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Feds was bumping alright when I got there the elco is street tested so it rolls them streets no problems


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 12:35 PM~11012869
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what a way to wake up your friends putting water on u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jul 4 2008, 11:24 AM~11012478
> *looking good at the show  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Glen your ride was looking good but I don't have to tell you that :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Our bROthers were buying bottles of patROn fROm the bar when it was closing and bought out all their boxes of coROna too! :biggrin: At $8 a shot, I could only imagine how much that patROn cost fROm te bar  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Jr?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Me and the Prezident of Burque~ Butch*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much Roy e tu?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11012938
> *No much Roy e tu?
> *


getting ready to make that dreadfull Wally world run


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11012941
> *getting ready to make that dreadfull Wally world run
> *


Small world big homie so am I :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2008, 12:50 PM~11012944
> *Small world big homie so am I :cheesy:
> *


They have one in LJ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:51 PM~11012951
> *They have one in LJ?
> *


Fuck you dog we have a wal mart down here :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:51 PM~11012951
> *They have one in LJ?
> *



it must be a dollar general


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11012967
> *it must be a dollar general
> *


Didn't you pee your pants :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11012962
> *Fuck you dog we have a wal mart down here :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ok ok calmate I just was feeling bad for you if ya had to tote your Leche from P-Town :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11012973
> *Didn't you pee your pants :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: those dicks poured water on me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:55 PM~11012976
> *LOL ok ok calmate I just was feeling bad for you if ya had to tote your Leche from P-Town :cheesy:
> *


Then I thought shit you probably just get it from your neighbors :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11012967
> *it must be a dollar general
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 12:56 PM~11012979
> *:angry:  those dicks poured water on me
> *



*The funny thing is, you had no clue your pants were wet. You were like "what are you guys laughing at" :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 4 2008, 01:00 PM~11012996
> *The funny thing is, you had no clue your pants were wet. You were like "what are you guys laughing at" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i had 15 minutes of sleep in like 35 hours


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11013001
> *i had 15 minutes of sleep in like 35 hours
> *


*sorry bRO, don't poisen my food :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11013001
> *i had 15 minutes of sleep in like 35 hours
> *


we know how that goes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm still recouperating


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think I'll have the Deuce by next year...time to change it up....just got a healthy offer


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11013025
> *I don't think I'll have the Deuce by next year...time to change it up....just got a healthy offer
> *


 :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CONGRATS BIG FES! MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Chris Y congrats on the new club homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:01 PM~11012659
> *Damn it's not the same anymore
> CITY WIDE :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE YOU WATCH I COULDNT BABY SIT ANY MORE TIME TO MOVE ON BUT I AM STILL DOWN FOR WHATEVER 










I EVEN GOT A NEW TOY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Jul 4 2008, 01:28 PM~11013116
> *IT WILL BE YOU WATCH I COULDNT BABY SIT ANY MORE TIME TO MOVE ON BUT I AM STILL DOWN FOR WHATEVER
> 
> 
> ...


Looking *GOOD* *CITY WIDE*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:57 PM~11012986
> *Then I thought shit you probably just get it from your neighbors :cheesy:
> *


no way straight from the cow homie thats how we do it :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11013018
> *I'm still recouperating
> *


I would be too dog if I was all FUCKED up like you on sunday perro it was fun bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11013001
> *i had 15 minutes of sleep in like 35 hours
> *


They wouldn't be your real homies if they didn't kick you when your down bro they make you tougher :0 :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to wish all the CO riders a happy and safe 4th of July


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11013025
> *I don't think I'll have the Deuce by next year...time to change it up....just got a healthy offer
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11014445
> *:0  :0
> *


Too much money


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Night Colorado :biggrin: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up ruben


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Whats up, JOE BLOW!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

not much chillin at work and u


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

damm i am bored as hell :banghead:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz ruben good nite co :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Rich and Chris!!! Got a new club huh? Thatz cool, and Chris whutz up wit' those rims in your avi? They would look good on my '66 if im looking at the color right!!! :biggrin: Let me know if they are for sale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!! Hope everybody had a good 4th!!!

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up *City Wide C.C.!!!!

New car club huh?? That's cool bro...can't wait to see what you guys got in store for the Springs!!!  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So what happened to TKK??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:22 AM~11016873
> *So what happened to TKK??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:22 AM~11016873
> *So what happened to TKK??
> *


Traditionally retired? :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Que pasa Roy???

Wuz GOOD wit you GOODTIMER????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 5 2008, 11:05 AM~11017012
> *Que pasa Roy???
> 
> Wuz GOOD wit you GOODTIMER????
> ...


Not much homie trying to figure out why my headlight don't work.
How you been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

headlights*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 5 2008, 11:09 AM~11017025
> *Not much homie trying to figure out why my headlight don't work.
> How you been homie?
> *



Doin Good Homie. The headlights for the 62 Deuce dont work???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

PM sent Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11017127
> *Doin Good Homie. The headlights for the 62 Deuce dont work???
> *


Nah they just went out on Sunday night I think the switch is bad...only like 30 bucks though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado, time to rize and shine :cheesy: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017367
> *What's good Colorado, time to rize and shine :cheesy:
> *


Damn ***** you just gettin up???

Must've been a good night Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 5 2008, 12:41 PM~11017406
> *Damn ***** you just gettin up???
> 
> Must've been a good night Homie!!! :biggrin:
> *



*We lit fireworks fROm 8:00 to 2:00 in the morning, and then drank coROnas until 4:00am :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I call bullshit :angry: *

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/724566597.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I have never seen this one  *

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/728849727.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That 58 definately has to be BS....That Deuce looks pretty sick for a decent price


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://denver.craigslist.org/car/740373892.html

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 5 2008, 09:51 AM~11016756
> *What up B]city wide  same thang new name*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:22 AM~11016873
> *So what happened to TKK??
> *


well put roy but things change and time to move on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

EXACTLY WHAT RICH SAID.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 6 2008, 08:50 AM~11021154
> *EXACTLY WHAT RICH SAID.
> *


so did the whole club move or just you 2?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WE KIND OF COME AS A PACKAGE (LOL) RICH AND JEFF AND I ARE FAMILY SO THE 3 OF US MADE THE MOVE AND PICKED UP ANOTHER MEMBER WITH A 73 IMPALA (IN THE PAINT BOOTH AS WE SPEAK) AND MY NEPHEW (FOR BIKES)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11021188
> *WE KIND OF COME AS A PACKAGE (LOL) RICH AND JEFF AND I ARE FAMILY SO THE 3 OF US MADE THE MOVE AND PICKED UP ANOTHER MEMBER WITH A 73 IMPALA (IN THE PAINT BOOTH AS WE SPEAK) AND MY NEPHEW (FOR BIKES)
> *


That's cool Chris I wish you guys luck,it's not just you guys anymore you have Family in CA now too to rep for and be a part of.But with you Rich and Jeff I know you guys will shine.Once again big ups and if theres anything you need help on we're here homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THANKS ALOT ROY, OUR CALI HEFE HAS ALREADY SHOWN US AN IMPRESSIVE AMOUNT OF BACKING AND MOTIVATION. WE HAVE NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT TRADITIONS AT ALL, BUT LIKE RICH SAID ITS TIME FOR CHANGE. ONTO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.
FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW ABOUT OUR MEMBER JEFF'S DIFFICULT TIME, I SAW HIM THIS WEEKEND AND THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW AN UPDATE. HIS TWO YEAR OLD SON IS STILL GOING THROUGH KEMO(?) TREATMENTS WHICH IS TOUGH FOR A TWO YEAR BUT HE IS PUSHING ALONG POSITIVLY.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

LIQUOR STORES ARE OPEN TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11021558
> *LIQUOR STORES ARE OPEN TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11021558
> *LIQUOR STORES ARE OPEN TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Selling my G Body if any one is interested:*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11024445


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Looking good CITY WIDE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It was a hard day at the office for us today :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

3 wheel'n the golf carts :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Was up big homiez?? How you guys feelin after the forth? I didn't do shit I had to work and make that money. I did have a few beers after work tho so that made my day.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*4TH of July :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

candyshop is for sale if any one needs more info holla at me 10 k


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 6 2008, 08:38 PM~11024707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11021558
> *LIQUOR STORES ARE OPEN TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the best thing sence I found out about layitlow (next to my kids) :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11024726
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*You know how them ROLLERZ do it homie  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:39 PM~11024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*That's a sexy ass Fleetwood homie  *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11024775
> *That's a sexy ass Fleetwood homie
> *


thanks bRO :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 6 2008, 08:42 PM~11024765
> *You know how them ROLLERZ do it homie
> *


I SURE DO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:47 PM~11024810
> *I SURE DO :biggrin:
> *


*What happened to you Saturday night :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 6 2008, 08:52 PM~11024868
> *What happened to you Saturday night :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


GOT CAUGHT UP WITH THE WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11024473
> *Selling my G Body if any one is interested:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11024445
> *


Let me know if you want to sell the undies seperate homie I may have someone in mind already


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Joe?
me just taking pic of the fight next dooor :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 6 2008, 09:19 PM~11025090
> *Let me know if you want to sell the undies seperate homie I may have someone in mind already
> *



*I've been PM'd that same question 3 times already  Everything comes as a package. Just buy the car keep the undies and sell everything else for the difference  Besides that, I have too much money in the undies for any one to give me what I have into it. 

For example, Price: dual 1 piece exhaust all polished. Can't touch it for less than $1000, and that's just the exhaust! 

I guess, all I can say is make me an offer  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 7 2008, 03:11 AM~11026717
> *I've been PM'd that same question 3 times already   Everything comes as a package. Just buy the car keep the undies and sell everything else for the difference  Besides that, I have too much money in the undies for any one to give me what I have into it.
> 
> For example, Price: dual 1 piece exhaust all polished. Can't touch it for less than $1000, and that's just the exhaust!
> ...


I don't blame you,you're better off selling as a package deal  
So you get what you wanted yet?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS, JUST WANNA SAY Q~VO FROM SOUTHERN CALIFAS!!!!.........*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 7 2008, 08:16 AM~11027444
> *DAMN MY FAMILIA GETS BIGGER BIGGER THAT SOME FIRME SHIT RIGHT THERE </span>:thumbsup:*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> WHAT HAPPEN LOOKS LIKE U MISSED THE BALL BROTHER :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> > WHAT HAPPEN LOOKS LIKE U MISSED THE BALL BROTHER :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *HE DID :biggrin: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

stopping in to say what's up co :nicoderm:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $350.00 Call For Details 970-749-2712 or 623-435-0222 This price is for pick up in Colorado, Cortez
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 7 2008, 08:00 PM~11032267
> *:biggrin: TTMFT
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 7 2008, 08:23 AM~11027488
> *DAMN MY FAMILIA GETS BIGGER BIGGER THAT SOME FIRME SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:
> *


*YA~ SAVEZ HOMIE WE COMMING!!!!*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> > WHAT HAPPEN LOOKS LIKE U MISSED THE BALL BROTHER :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 7 2008, 09:16 AM~11027444
> *WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS, JUST WANNA SAY Q~VO FROM SOUTHERN CALIFAS!!!!.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jul 7 2008, 08:33 PM~11033448
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, *300MAG*
DID YOU GET THAT PICTURE LAS NIGHT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11033645
> *2 Members: rollerzonly_tnh, 300MAG
> DID YOU GET THAT PICTURE LAS NIGHT
> *


YEAH DID IT HURT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*WHAT'S GOOD CHRIS?*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats going on sean? i wasnt sure if you were talking to me.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 8 2008, 12:46 AM~11035317
> *whats going on sean? i wasnt sure if you were talking to me.
> *


*Yeah I was homie. So what's good in your hood?*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

not much just debating what to do with this fleetwood.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

I have a 80 monte gettin worked on. the guy is putting in dual exhaust from a 350. Hes also putting stock springs on it. How much should this cost on the average and how long should it take?? Hes paying for all parts. Im trying to see because i have a feeling hes trying to get over on me. appreciate any feedback

Nate


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP 24/7 TNH AND 300MAG?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good morning everyone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 8 2008, 03:14 AM~11035634
> *WHATS UP 24/7 TNH AND 300MAG?
> *



*red racer :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 8 2008, 06:51 AM~11035887
> *red racer :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk&feature=related


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What u Paul you got any for sure plans yet?
You gonna be open this weekend for that thing we talked about?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 10:41 AM~11037014
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk&feature=related
> *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up joe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 8 2008, 03:14 AM~11035634
> *WHATS UP 24/7 TNH AND 300MAG?
> *


SUP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11041191
> *SUP BUDDY
> *



just chillen u


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11041135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Oh shit one of the heavy hitters is getting closer :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11041344
> *Wassup everyone!
> *



*Sup ******!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 11:07 AM~11037230
> *What u Paul you got any for sure plans yet?
> You gonna be open this weekend for that thing we talked about?
> *



The thing I hooked you up with. :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT IT DO SEAN DOG?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11041135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  *PUT IT DOWN GOODTIMER!!!!!!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11041568
> *The thing I hooked you up with. :0
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 07:13 PM~11041655
> *  :biggrin:
> *


*I DIDNT SEE NOTHING LAST WEEKEND PERRO, BUT ILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11041671
> *I DIDNT SEE NOTHING LAST WEEKEND PERRO, BUT ILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN!!!!
> *


No rush homie,fool flaked out on the buy and tried to offer something I wasn't gonna take


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11041135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD IVAN! BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!! THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11041624
> *WHAT IT DO SEAN DOG?
> *



*Just chillen Big Chucks! What's GOOD in your hood homie? Your Trey is looken firme homeboy.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11041655
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11041913
> *LOOKIN GOOD IVAN!  BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!  THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!
> *



*:uh: I buy my rides  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 8 2008, 08:01 PM~11041555
> *Sup ******!
> *


just chillin
how do you think it went?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 8 2008, 08:54 PM~11042066
> *:uh: I buy my rides
> *


IM TRYING TO BUY ONE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11042049
> *Just chillen Big Chucks! What's GOOD in your hood homie? Your Trey is looken firme homeboy.
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE, TRYING TO GET READY FO VEGAS DOGGIE!!! *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 07:30 PM~11041832
> *No rush homie,fool flaked out on the buy and tried to offer something I wasn't gonna take
> *


*NAW I HEAR YOU HOMIE.....BUT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT DOWN HERE GOODTIMER!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 8 2008, 09:05 PM~11042171
> *IM TRYING TO BUY ONE!
> *


I know you're itching to get back out on the show circuit Cip Dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jul 8 2008, 09:04 PM~11042169
> *just chillin
> how do you think it went?
> *


*I couldn't tell you. He didn't make too many comments. I'll touch base with you on his feedback on you.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11042266
> *I know you're itching to get back out on the show circuit Cip Dog
> *


I'm trying to get out of the show circuit for a while at least


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11042266
> *I know you're itching to get back out on the show circuit Cip Dog
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

you coming to burque this weekend?? word on the street theres gonna be a badass fleetwood added in the RO lineup... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11046303
> *you coming to burque this weekend??  word on the street theres gonna be a badass fleetwood added in the RO lineup... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jul 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11046410
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 11:51 AM~11046303
> *you coming to burque this weekend??  word on the street theres gonna be a badass fleetwood added in the RO lineup... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO QUIT LISTENING TO NUEVO MEXICO BIRDS! LOL!!! the fleetwoods not even close. but it looks like theres a monte in the near future!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT for the CO Family


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 9 2008, 01:33 PM~11047250
> *YOU NEED TO QUIT LISTENING TO NUEVO MEXICO BIRDS! LOL!!!  the fleetwoods not even close.  but it looks like theres a monte in the near  future!!!
> *


you need to Read between the lines... a Magenta colored fleetwood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11048456
> *you need to Read between the lines... a Magenta colored fleetwood  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11048456
> *you need to Read between the lines... a Magenta colored fleetwood  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH FUCKER!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11048456
> *you need to Read between the lines... a Magenta colored fleetwood  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11041135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11041135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks sick it almost made me shit my pants :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11051133
> *BUMP
> *


That's a nice 5 window in your driveway :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 9 2008, 08:29 PM~11051253
> *That's a nice 5 window in your driveway :cheesy:
> *


*LIKE THAT!!!*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11048456
> *you need to Read between the lines... a Magenta colored fleetwood  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SO DOES THAT MEAN YOUR GONNA BE PARTYING ALOT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 9 2008, 09:29 PM~11051253
> *That's a nice 5 window in your driveway :cheesy:
> *


Thatz my pops '52 trockita!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 9 2008, 02:53 PM~11048015
> *TTT for the CO Family
> *


Damn Chris!!! Whutz up wit the rims on your avi?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Jul 9 2008, 11:51 AM~11046303
> *you coming to burque this weekend??  word on the street theres gonna be a badass fleetwood added in the RO lineup... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry Fes, those belong to a club member out in cali. i can see if they want to part with them though.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 9 2008, 10:55 PM~11052249
> *sorry Fes, those belong to a club member out in cali. i can see if they want to part with them though.
> *


Don't even worry about that... but thanks!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool. wish they were mine because you know i would hook you up Fes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 10 2008, 09:15 AM~11054314
> *cool. wish they were mine because you know i would hook you up Fes!
> *


I already know!!! I luv that color on them spokes though...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good COLORADO!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHOS GOING TO BURQUE THIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

i dont see no goodtimes in alb :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 10 2008, 11:47 AM~11056031
> *i dont see no goodtimes in alb  :biggrin:
> *


*ITS COMMING HOMIE...........*  










*GOODTIMES CC "ALBUCRAZY" COMMING SOON!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 10 2008, 01:12 PM~11056299
> *ITS COMMING HOMIE...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 10 2008, 01:12 PM~11056299
> *ITS COMMING HOMIE...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm to poor to go up there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I cant wait to hear what this bitch is going to sound like it has more than just looks


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA+Jul 10 2008, 11:47 AM~11056031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11058689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE CUTTY FINISHED!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 9 2008, 09:52 PM~11052218
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE YOU COMING WITH THE 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 05:39 PM~11058689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks good homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Motor looks good Ivan,what up Cipie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11059049
> *ARE YOU COMING WITH THE 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



*No, I'm coming with the patROn to make up for today! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 10 2008, 09:53 PM~11060906
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning Colorado, rize and shine Gente!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 10 2008, 08:17 PM~11060585
> *No, I'm coming with the patROn to make up for today! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!
> *


THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 11 2008, 06:00 AM~11062308
> *Good Morning Colorado, rize and shine Gente!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2007, 08:33 AM~7276235
> *thanks for serving our country!
> 
> I know there's a few more Coloradans on here, Siksix and Mcfadonna
> *



Little late, just spotted this topic. Yea I'm from Denver. No club affiliation, just roll solo :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 10 2008, 10:00 PM~11060956
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up lil big buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11062795
> *Little late, just spotted this topic. Yea I'm from Denver. No club affiliation, just roll solo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Nice vert homie, welcome to the Colorado topic!  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11063999
> *Nice vert homie, welcome to the Colorado topic!
> *



Thanks! Does RO have a Denver chapter? Any of them on LIL??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

There is a car show on July 20th at the club I sometimes work at. Just in case anyone is interested:










Usually have a decent turnout.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11058689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 10 2008, 12:28 PM~11056440
> *
> *


  *QUE~NO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 10 2008, 04:40 PM~11058710
> *
> *


*YA SAVEZ HOMIE....THE GOODTIMES RIDERS COMMING TO THE 505 SOON!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 11 2008, 07:38 AM~11062795
> *Little late, just spotted this topic. Yea I'm from Denver. No club affiliation, just roll solo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE RIDE.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11067092
> *whats up colorado
> *


BUDDY.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jul 9 2008, 04:22 PM~11049275
> *:worship:
> *


THATS NICE GOODTIMER. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11063999
> *Nice vert homie, welcome to the Colorado topic!
> *


X2


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jul 11 2008, 07:03 PM~11067250
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE RIDE.
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11067355
> *X2
> *


Nice duece


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 11 2008, 09:05 PM~11068298
> *Nice duece
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dog and welcome to the Colorado Topic.I'm Roy President of the Good Times Colorado Chapter nice to meet you bro


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11068310
> *Thanks dog and welcome to the Colorado Topic.I'm Roy President of the Good Times Colorado Chapter nice to meet you bro
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 11 2008, 09:07 PM~11068310
> *Thanks dog and welcome to the Colorado Topic.I'm Roy President of the Good Times Colorado Chapter nice to meet you bro
> *


I'm Chris...I'll be sure to say what up next time


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jul 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11067258
> *BUDDY.. :biggrin:
> *



what up tone :ugh:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good morning colorado just stopping in say what's to the gente :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 12 2008, 12:41 AM~11069691
> *I'm Chris...I'll be sure to say what up next time
> *


Whats up Chris?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11062795
> *Little late, just spotted this topic. Yea I'm from Denver. No club affiliation, just roll solo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro where is that at ? Clean ass 66 Brotha ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2008, 01:16 PM~11071799
> *Hey Bro where is that at ? Clean ass 66 Brotha !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey man I'm just curious no hating what does your name mean?? I've always wondered every time I came accross it on layitlow..


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11071886
> *Hey man I'm just curious no hating what does your name mean?? I've always wondered every time I came across it on layitlow..
> *


LOL its because it was easy to remember. About 15 yrs ago i started Driving a big rig and where i worked at your employee number was the first four of the last name followed by the first four of the first name. Don McFalls so it came out mcfadona. The guys thought that was so funny so they used to call me that everyday.

I also used to be a mod on the old IRC chat lines screen name " DAT " and i needed a screen name easy to remember cause they were doing away with all the original three and four word names DAT , DATA , BIT etc so thats how i got mcfadonna. My Placaso is DonJuan but there are so many DonJuans out there that the name has been taken.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11071985
> *LOL its because it was easy to remember. About 15 yrs ago i started Driving a big rig and where i worked at your employee number was the first four of the last name followed by  the first four of the first name. Don McFalls so it came out mcfadona. The guys thought that was so funny so they used to call me that everyday.
> 
> I also used to be a mod on the old IRC chat lines screen name " DAT "  and i needed a screen name easy to remember cause they were doing away with all the original three and four word names  DAT , DATA , BIT etc so thats how i got mcfadonna. My Placaso is DonJuan but there are so many DonJuans out there  that the name has been taken.
> *


That cool... So mine would be MOREPAUL (Paul Moreno) :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11071886
> *Hey man I'm just curious no hating what does your name mean?? I've always wondered every time I came accross it on layitlow..
> *



*I wandered the same thing, but at least it's a name you come across only once and you remember it.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11064543
> *Thanks! Does RO have a Denver chapter? Any of them on LIL??
> *


*Yes, we have a chapter in Denver, but none of them are on LIL. If you want info on who to contcat PM me.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* mcfadonna*

*How are the kidneys holding up bROtha :biggrin: *


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 12 2008, 05:44 PM~11073368
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, mcfadonna
> 
> How are the kidneys holding up bROtha :biggrin:
> *


Im good now. U guyz almost drank me into a coma! Lol i had a blast though! Not a bad thing to check em out SIKSIX. 
RO family has a great attitude about lowridin ! No haten


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11073736
> *Im good now. U guyz almost drank me into a coma! Lol i had a blast though! Not a bad thing to check em out SIKSIX.
> RO family has a great attitude about lowridin ! No haten
> *


*Thanks for the kind words homie. 

Until next time..................... :biggrin:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 12 2008, 01:51 PM~11071985
> *LOL its because it was easy to remember. About 15 yrs ago i started Driving a big rig and where i worked at your employee number was the first four of the last name followed by  the first four of the first name. Don McFalls so it came out mcfadona. The guys thought that was so funny so they used to call me that everyday.
> 
> I also used to be a mod on the old IRC chat lines screen name " DAT "  and i needed a screen name easy to remember cause they were doing away with all the original three and four word names  DAT , DATA , BIT etc so thats how i got mcfadonna. My Placaso is DonJuan but there are so many DonJuans out there  that the name has been taken.
> *


Oh I see I'd be ZAMOLARR :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:03 PM~11074696
> *Oh I see I'd be ZAMOLARR :biggrin:
> *



*Calmate ZORRO :biggrin: 

I'd be STODSEAN :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RO Y MH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11074725
> *What up RO Y MH
> *



*What's GOOD big ROy?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing much Big Sean Dog just got done doing a few things to "Yel'low Fever"....Was F*ing up in Denver but back on track now Doggie.What you up to?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11074725
> *What up RO Y MH
> *


Not much just chillin I rolled my elco yesterday but the cops were hastleling me over dumb shit but oh well thats life


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11074725
> *What up RO Y MH
> *


Whats up ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:19 PM~11074777
> *Not much just chillin I rolled my elco yesterday but the cops were hastleling me over dumb shit but oh well thats life
> *


Don't you know Both cops in your town and the Judge?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11074794
> *Don't you know Both cops in your town and the Judge?
> *


Yeah and all 3 of them hate me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The food at the church was better yesterday JR


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna+Jul 12 2008, 01:16 PM~11071799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just curious. I met the guy from RO in Texas the day before the LRM show and he hooked me up with a wrist band to get in. He was supposed to introduce me to the Denver chapter president but we never got to talk at the show to much. 

He brought that green Denali and black 64 from Texas. He was hella cool.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11074790
> *Whats up ROY.
> *


What up JR ,,,just trying to relax over a hectic week .
One of our workers was buried alive....Thank God we got him out alive.
Had to bury him out by hand Y todo....been a life experience but it's all GOOD he lived.Just makes me think if I'm in the right profession


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11074797
> *Yeah and all 3 of them hate me
> *


LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Roy thats some scary shit homeboy probably had to go home commando because he shit his shorts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:27 PM~11074823
> *LOL
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:25 PM~11074809
> *The food at the church was better yesterday JR
> *


I liked it.Moe even sang tonight.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11074828
> *I liked it.Moe even sang tonight.
> *


It was okay I'm just saying it was better last night and thats cool


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11074794
> *Don't you know Both cops in your town and the Judge?
> *



lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Jose?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11074814
> *What up JR ,,,just trying to relax over a hectic week .
> One of our workers was buried alive....Thank God we got him out alive.
> Had to bury him out by hand Y todo....been a life experience but it's all GOOD he lived.Just makes me think if I'm in the right profession
> *


Glad he made it out alive.Thats some scary shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2008, 10:29 PM~11074834
> *lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

Actually I have a buddy from Cali and he said he never seen so many cops


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:27 PM~11074824
> *Damn Roy thats some scary shit homeboy probably had to go home commando because he shit his shorts
> *


Yeah it was a trip homey got buried 2' above his head....talk about happy when I found homeboys bandana he was wearing(still on his head)......guess everything happens for a reason...right after we got him out another cave in happened after we was out.....coulda killed us all....I'm just a relieved M :biggrin: Fer


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:31 PM~11074840
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> Actually I have a buddy from Cali and he said he never seen so many cops
> *



whats up larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2008, 10:31 PM~11074844
> *whats up larry
> *


Not much just gonna jump in the shower and head to work and you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11074849
> *Not much just gonna jump in the shower and head to work and you?
> *



just gonna go ride my bike for a few, its still nice out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11074866
> *just gonna go ride my bike for a few, its still nice out
> *


That sounds cool what kind of bike do you have??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of my bike before








and after


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 09:30 PM~11074835
> *Whats up Jose?
> *


not much larry just chillin you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jul 12 2008, 10:40 PM~11074891
> *not much larry just chillin you
> *


like I said getting ready to go to work someone has to keep the lights on :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11074878
> *What up Jose
> *


whats up big roy,sounds like you had crazy week


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11074867
> *That sounds cool what kind of bike do you have??
> *



a buell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jul 12 2008, 10:44 PM~11074932
> *whats up big roy,sounds like you had crazy week
> *


I did homie :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2008, 10:46 PM~11074955
> *a buell
> *


Is that a crotch rocket or what?? My buddy at work has a nice stretched busa


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 10:47 PM~11074961
> *Is that a crotch rocket or what?? My buddy at work has a nice stretched busa
> *



its the sportbike version of a harley


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2008, 10:48 PM~11074975
> *its the sportbike version of a harley
> *


Oh I think I know what they are those are pretty nice


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

OH YEA GUYS...NOT SURE IF YOU SAW MY TOPIC IN THE PARTS SECTION BUT I'M ON THE HUNT FOR A FRAME FOR MY 66 VERT. IT EVENTUALLY NEEDS A FRAME OFF SO I WANT TO START GETTING WHAT I NEED. IF YOU HEAR ANYTHING...LET ME KNOW.

I'VE HEARD THAT I COULD USE A FRAME FROM A HARDTOP TOO WITH SOME MODIFICATIONS. YOU GUYS KNOW ANY J-YARDS LOCALLY THAT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING?????

THANKS!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 10 2008, 09:09 PM~11060504
> *Another one of the Wifey's ASSet   :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

*I'm pissed. I shouldn't be on LIL right now!

Big L Dawg know what's up!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 13 2008, 02:50 AM~11076139
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> I'm pissed. I shouldn't be on LIL right now!
> ...


No doubt I know whats up homie I go through the same thing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

hello


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11075035
> *OH YEA GUYS...NOT SURE IF YOU SAW MY TOPIC IN THE PARTS SECTION BUT I'M ON THE HUNT FOR A FRAME FOR MY 66 VERT. IT EVENTUALLY NEEDS A FRAME OFF SO I WANT TO START GETTING WHAT I NEED. IF YOU HEAR ANYTHING...LET ME KNOW.
> 
> I'VE HEARD THAT I COULD USE A FRAME FROM A HARDTOP TOO WITH SOME MODIFICATIONS.  YOU GUYS KNOW ANY J-YARDS LOCALLY THAT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING?????
> ...


Ill keep a look out homie. I would have been started mine by my self but i dont have the room to do shit. When you get a chance lets hook up. Check your pm :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co uffin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry11077103


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

hurryup 300mag


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'll go with you Buddy!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *300MAG*

*There's a sell out in the crowd!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 13 2008, 01:31 PM~11077515
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



*Que pansa............oh I meant pansa :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn page 2 ....come on Colorado now we're slippin


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2008, 12:40 PM~11077334
> *Ill keep a look out homie. I would have been started mine by my self but i dont have the room to do shit. When you get a chance lets hook up. Check your pm :biggrin:
> *


I got it man...had it for a while. I'm out of town all next week but will be back on friday. We can meet up next weekend for wings or something....

Let me know


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2008, 12:44 AM~11075678
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: 

There's a few more in that thread. Just gotta look


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what up colorado :around: :around: :around:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Night Colorado!  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 01:35 AM~11081962
> *Good Night Colorado!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Roy is right this topic is slowing down


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2008, 07:06 AM~11082443
> *Roy is right this topic is slowing down
> *



*It's summertime homies. Most people ain't chillen at home on LIL all day. I know I'm not, I'm out and about trying to get into everything. :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 08:12 AM~11082677
> *It's summertime homies. Most people ain't chillen at home on LIL all day. I know I'm not, I'm out and about trying to get into everything. :cheesy:
> *


thatswhatimtalkinbout.com! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: good morning CO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 08:12 AM~11082677
> *It's summertime homies. Most people ain't chillen at home on LIL all day. I know I'm not, I'm out and about trying to get into everything. :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 14 2008, 09:53 AM~11083257
> *X2
> *


SUP RALPH!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 08:12 AM~11082677
> *It's summertime homies. Most people ain't chillen at home on LIL all day. I know I'm not, I'm out and about trying to get into everything. :cheesy:
> *


In my small town theres nothing to get into


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 13 2008, 09:22 PM~11080208
> *I got it man...had it for a while. I'm out of town all next week but will be back on friday. We can meet up next weekend for wings or something....
> 
> Let me know
> *


Fa sho ill be in and out all week till Sunday then we can hook up.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz goin down Colorado???


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 14 2008, 11:25 AM~11083904
> *Wuz goin down Colorado???
> *


Another day in some nice weather. A lil on the warm side but hey we could have that 110 shit Cali is getting. These are the days to be in the Mountains @ the casino! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 14 2008, 11:28 AM~11083922
> *Another day in some nice weather. A lil on the warm side but hey we could have that 110 shit Cali is getting. These are the days to be in the Mountains @ the casino!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!!!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO????? 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 14 2008, 09:53 AM~11083257
> *X2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Cipie
http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/sd.cgi?fil=impala


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That sight don't have Hyundai parts :dunno: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 04:42 PM~11086414
> *That sight don't have Hyundai parts :dunno:
> *


   HYUNDAI????


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 14 2008, 11:23 AM~11083898
> *Fa sho ill be in and out all week till Sunday then we can hook up.
> *




Sounds good.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

yeah there is something to do in are small town larry get are ass in trouble that somethin to do in lj :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11086469
> *    HYUNDAI????
> *


*Cipi's next pROject. :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 14 2008, 07:55 PM~11087875
> *yeah there is something to do in are small town larry get are ass in trouble that somethin to do in lj :roflmao:
> *


That was friday for me


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11088014
> *Cipi's next pROject. :biggrin:
> *



Right on Cip Dawg!!! :roflmao: 

Wuz new wit you Big Pimp'n??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

how did u get ur ass in trouble on friday :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz to everyone in co :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Colorado Slipp'n again. Back up :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Morning Co


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2008, 06:20 AM~11091824
> *Good Morning Co
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I see Chuckieboy sold his tre I wonder what he's gonna be working on


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Cip???

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2008, 05:24 AM~11091835
> *I see Chuckieboy sold his tre I wonder what he's gonna be working on
> *


 :biggrin:  *VEGAS BOUND HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ITS TIME


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 15 2008, 09:00 AM~11092367
> *What up Cip???
> 
> :wave:
> *


JUST PASSIN THROUGH AND U?!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11092941
> *JUST PASSIN THROUGH AND U?!
> *


Same ole B.S. Homie!!!! How's the Caddy comin along???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 15 2008, 11:42 AM~11093483
> *Same ole B.S. Homie!!!! How's the Caddy comin along???
> *


CADDYS LONG GONE!!! GOT ANOTHER PROJECT BREWING!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 03:21 PM~11095278
> *CADDYS LONG GONE!!!  GOT ANOTHER PROJECT BREWING!!
> *



:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2008, 09:14 AM~11083381
> *In my small town theres nothing to get into
> *



for real lol


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whats up is there any shows anybody rolling to??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 15 2008, 09:12 AM~11092437
> *:biggrin:    VEGAS BOUND HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


So the cars in Vegas??


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 16 2008, 07:31 AM~11101353
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2008, 05:31 AM~11101141
> *So the cars in Vegas??
> *


*NAW THE CAR IS IN MY GARAGE.............BUT ILL BE BUSTING IT OUT FO VEGAS!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 16 2008, 08:28 AM~11101626
> *good morning
> *



*Time to change the name bRO!

CHANGING MINDZ* :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 16 2008, 09:51 AM~11102567
> *Time to change the name bRO!
> 
> CHANGING MINDZ  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 16 2008, 07:06 AM~11101512
> *whats up bROther
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK BRO, AND YOU?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 16 2008, 10:55 AM~11102600
> *JUST HERE AT WORK BRO, AND YOU?
> *


*Then get back to work slacker..................*













:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 16 2008, 10:54 AM~11102592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... :biggrin: Bump


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 16 2008, 09:56 AM~11102616
> *Then get back to work slacker..................
> :biggrin:
> *


I WORK ALMOST AS HARD AS YOU BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 16 2008, 09:39 AM~11102009
> *NAW THE CAR IS IN MY GARAGE.............BUT ILL BE BUSTING IT OUT FO VEGAS!!!!
> *


I thought you sold it???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2008, 04:14 PM~11105046
> *I thought you sold it???
> *


He's probably talking about his new ride :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Y nobody will see it til Vegas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 16 2008, 03:14 PM~11104448
> *I WORK ALMOST AS HARD AS YOU BRO   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO....IF ANYONE IS IN NEED OF A TRANI , I HAVE A REBUILT 350 FOR SALE.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 16 2008, 06:13 PM~11105968
> *Y nobody will see it til Vegas
> *


PM me with some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey fellas help me out were having that bbq on sept 13th and were trying to set it off and do something for the whole family how many of you guys will be bringing kids and what age are they????????? Were thinking of doing a bounce house but we were seeing if it would be worth it you know were small time but trying to do it big so give a hand if your coming and think your bringing a young loved one which were supporting to the fullest let us know


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS+Jul 16 2008, 05:13 PM~11105968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT HOMIE....SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS, BUT I MIGHT BUST IT OUT IN SAN DIEGO NEXT MONTH AT THE INDOOR SHOW!!!!* :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2008, 07:55 PM~11107276
> *Hey fellas help me out were having that bbq on sept 13th and were trying to set it off and do something for the whole family how many of you guys will be bringing kids and what age are they????????? Were thinking of doing a bounce house but we were seeing if it would be worth it you know were small time but trying to do it big so give a hand if your coming and think your bringing a young loved one which were supporting to the fullest let us know
> *


*WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY MOST HATED CC!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 14 2008, 09:57 AM~11083280
> *SUP RALPH!
> *


whats up CIP.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 16 2008, 10:51 AM~11102567
> *Time to change the name bRO!
> 
> CHANGING MINDZ  :0
> *


I KNOW I KNOW I SENT THE REQUEST :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11107783
> *I KNOW I KNOW I SENT THE REQUEST  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11107783
> *I KNOW I KNOW I SENT THE REQUEST  :biggrin:
> *


SURE U DID. UR A SLACKER :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 16 2008, 07:28 PM~11107067
> *PM me with some pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11107838
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 16 2008, 06:31 AM~11101353
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 16 2008, 09:51 AM~11102567
> *Time to change the name bRO!
> 
> CHANGING MINDZ  :0
> *


I FOUND A PLACE 4 THA RIDES..CALL ME


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 16 2008, 07:06 AM~11101512
> *whats up bROther
> *


BUDDY...GET THAT 65 TO THE PAINT SHOP ALREADY..STOP SLACKN..9 MONTHS AND COUNTING :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 09:27 AM~11092941
> *JUST PASSIN THROUGH AND U?!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:37 PM~11108267
> *I FOUND A PLACE 4 THA RIDES..CALL ME
> *



*I would call you right now, but all the old folks are sleeping.* :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonly_tnh_@Jul 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11107783
> *I KNOW I KNOW I SENT THE REQUEST  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 16 2008, 09:04 PM~11107343
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE....SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS, BUT I MIGHT BUST IT OUT IN SAN DIEGO NEXT MONTH AT THE INDOOR SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



*Why the secret? :dunno: :dunno: 

Must be a 58 Vert :0 *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm tired than a motherfucker, I got here to Anaheim around 3 today. I spent the rest of the day in Hollywood and Venice Beach, that's some nice shit right there. I have a long weekend coming up, 3 day's Disney and 2 Universal then is down to Sad Diego for a couple of days and then out to Vegas. Let me know if you vatos need anything, I'll be here till the end of next week. GOODTIMES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11109037
> *I'm tired than a motherfucker, I got here to Anaheim around 3 today. I spent the rest of the day in Hollywood and Venice Beach, that's some nice shit right there. I have a long weekend coming up, 3 day's Disney and 2 Universal then is down to Sad Diego for a couple of days and then out to Vegas. Let me know if you vatos need anything, I'll be here till the end of next week. GOODTIMES
> *


*BALLER :0 *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:34 PM~11108235
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Tony?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 16 2008, 10:02 PM~11108558
> *Why the secret?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> Must be a 58 Vert :0
> *


*MAYBE...............MIGHT BE A 57 RAG TOO* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 17 2008, 08:39 AM~11110375
> *MAYBE...............MIGHT BE A 57 RAG TOO :biggrin:
> *



*Ahh shit...................Moving on up  

Congrats bRO!  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11109384
> *BALLER :0
> *


I wish, I had to drive all the way down here. I cant be flying like you. i'm just spending that 6000 stimulus check. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 17 2008, 07:39 AM~11110375
> *MAYBE...............MIGHT BE A 57 RAG TOO :biggrin:
> *


congrats chuck.....let me stop by your pad and check out your garage homie.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 17 2008, 08:41 AM~11110399
> *I wish, I had to drive all the way down here. I cant be flying like you. i'm just spending that 6000 stimulus check. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11110390
> *Ahh shit...................Moving on up
> 
> Congrats bRO!
> *


*TRYING TO DO SOMTHING HOMIE.....GETTING READY FO VEGAS DOG, YOU GUYS HITTEN VEGAS?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 17 2008, 07:43 AM~11110412
> *congrats chuck.....let me stop by your pad and check out your garage homie.
> *


*YOU IN SUR CALIFAS OR WHAT.......HOWS THAT FAMILY TRIP GOING PAULITO? IM GOING DOWN TO (SFV) TO PICK UP MY RANFLA IN A COUPLE HOURS!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 17 2008, 07:52 AM~11110469
> *YOU IN SUR CALIFAS OR WHAT.......HOWS THAT FAMILY TRIP GOING PAULITO? IM GOING DOWN TO (SFV) TO PICK UP MY RANFLA IN A COUPLE HOURS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm in Anaheim, Monday i'll be going down to San Diego


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11110596
> *I'm in Anaheim, Monday i'll be going down to San Diego
> *


*PM ME YOUR NUMBER.....* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 17 2008, 11:53 AM~11111823
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *



*******, it's afternoon already!

Like the name change :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 17 2008, 08:51 AM~11110458
> *TRYING TO DO SOMTHING HOMIE.....GETTING READY FO VEGAS DOG, YOU GUYS HITTEN VEGAS?
> *


*Oh yeah you know it. Don't know 'bout rides, but the 719 ROLLERZ ONLY will be in the hizzy.  Them Goodtimers are gonna have to come party with us again :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 17 2008, 08:39 AM~11110375
> *MAYBE...............MIGHT BE A 57 RAG TOO :biggrin:
> *


Fuck dog a 57 rag is the car of all cars man


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 17 2008, 12:29 PM~11112108
> *Fuck dog a 57 rag is the car of all cars man
> *


*I disagree. Can't fuck with a 58  


:biggrin: *


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11115170
> *I disagree. Can't fuck with a 58
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 16 2008, 11:01 PM~11109037
> *I'm tired than a motherfucker, I got here to Anaheim around 3 today. I spent the rest of the day in Hollywood and Venice Beach, that's some nice shit right there. I have a long weekend coming up, 3 day's Disney and 2 Universal then is down to Sad Diego for a couple of days and then out to Vegas. Let me know if you vatos need anything, I'll be here till the end of next week. GOODTIMES
> *


man i work in hollywood.. should have gaven me a holla


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11115701
> *man i work in hollywood.. should have gaven me a holla
> *


all BS aside Paul asked if I needed anything from LOS Y right away I thought those things you have....shoulda told him


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11116012
> *all BS aside Paul asked if I needed anything from LOS Y right away I thought those things you have....shoulda told him
> *


empty your pm fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11116038
> *empty your pm fool
> *


getting alot of offers on tha ride my bad  


emptied


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11115701
> *man i work in hollywood.. should have gaven me a holla
> *


Man I didnt know, I did the disney shit today and i'm broke :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CHUCKS GETTING READY FOR SUPER SHOW  



















SUP GOOD TIMERS KEEP PUSHING


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11109037
> *I'm tired than a motherfucker, I got here to Anaheim around 3 today. I spent the rest of the day in Hollywood and Venice Beach, that's some nice shit right there. I have a long weekend coming up, 3 day's Disney and 2 Universal then is down to Sad Diego for a couple of days and then out to Vegas. Let me know if you vatos need anything, I'll be here till the end of next week. GOODTIMES
> *


DAMM THATS COO YOU ON THE TOUR HUH ,IM HEADED OUT IN THE MORN TO SANDIEGO THEN DISNEY LAND THEN VENICE BEACH 2 WEEKS OF FUN :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:54 AM~11118067
> *DAMM THATS COO YOU ON THE TOUR HUH ,IM HEADED OUT IN THE MORN TO SANDIEGO THEN DISNEY LAND THEN VENICE BEACH 2 WEEKS OF FUN :biggrin:
> *


THEN I GOTA MEET CHUCKIE AND DISCUSS A FEW THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 17 2008, 11:57 PM~11118076
> *THEN I GOTA MEET CHUCKIE AND DISCUSS A FEW THINGS :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT...............*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up good moring to all those in co uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11118076
> *THEN I GOTA MEET CHUCKIE AND DISCUSS A FEW THINGS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117638
> *CHUCKS GETTING READY FOR SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Tight ride Chuck my son has that on his wall right now with Alexis Amore :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 17 2008, 10:30 PM~11117638
> *CHUCKS GETTING READY FOR SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucking bad Chuck, Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11118067
> *DAMM THATS COO YOU ON THE TOUR HUH ,IM HEADED OUT IN THE MORN TO SANDIEGO THEN DISNEY LAND THEN VENICE BEACH 2 WEEKS OF FUN :biggrin:
> *


that's cool bro, Have some fun. I stopped in Albuq. coming down.... thats a nice town.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 05:05 AM~11118710
> *Tight ride Chuck my son has that on his wall right now with Alexis Amore :cheesy:
> *


*THATS FIRME HOMIE......I HAD TO SWOOP IT UP!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 18 2008, 08:07 AM~11119422
> *That's fucking bad Chuck, Congrats :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS PAULITO.....WE PUSHING HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11115170
> *I disagree. Can't fuck with a 58
> :biggrin:
> *


WRONG homie the 57 is the only car there is :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2008, 10:49 AM~11120109
> *WRONG homie the 57 is the only car there is :biggrin:
> *


*No motherucker your wROng! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: *
















:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11120448
> *No motherucker your wROng! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD TAKE EITHER AND I KNOW NOTHING BOUT ANY IMPALAS, JUST REALLY STARTING TO LIKE SOME YEARS, AND THOSE ARE SOME NICE ONES :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117638
> *CHUCKS GETTING READY FOR SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11120729
> *     SUP HOMIES
> *


Whutz Up Nice Caddy in the avi


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 17 2008, 11:12 AM~11111980
> *Oh yeah you know it. Don't know 'bout rides, but the 719 ROLLERZ ONLY will be in the hizzy.  Them Goodtimers are gonna have to come party with us again :cheesy:
> *


*YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS UP TO PARTY DOWN ESE.......THE NAME SAYS IT ALL!!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11120448
> *No motherucker your wROng! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air 2 Door Convertible 


July 18, 2008 
print this page 
email a friend 
PRICING 
Original MSRP: $2,611 Low Retail Average Retail Value High Retail 
Base Price $47,700 $91,600 142,200 
Options 

2 Door Sedan Fuel Injected 50% 50% 50% 
283/283 Solid Lifter 60% 60% 60% 
2x4 Barrel Carburetor 25% 25% 25% 
4 Speed Transmission $825 $1,050 $1,325 
6 Cylinder Engine -15% -15% -15% 
Bel Air Fuel Injection 50% 50% 50% 
Factory Air Conditioning 10% 10% 10% 
Power Pack 10% 10% 10% 

Low Retail Average Retail Value High Retail 

TOTAL PRICE $139,155 $266,690 $413,705 






1958 Chevrolet Bel Air Impala 2 Door Sport Convertible 


July 18, 2008 
print this page 
email a friend 

PRICING 


Original MSRP: $2,841 Low Retail Average Retail Value High Retail 
Base Price $46,300 $75,400 $126,800 
Options 

348 V8 Engine 40% 40% 40% 
4 Speed Transmission $825 $1,050 $1,325 
Factory Air Conditioning 10% 10% 10% 
Power Pack 10% 10% 10% 
Tri Power 15% 15% 15% 



Low Retail Average Retail Value High Retail 
TOTAL PRICE $81,850 $133,000 $223,225 





BOTH VERY EXPENSIVE....THESE R FROM NADA.. :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11118076
> *THEN I GOTA MEET CHUCKIE AND DISCUSS A FEW THINGS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:54 AM~11118067
> *DAMM THATS COO YOU ON THE TOUR HUH ,IM HEADED OUT IN THE MORN TO SANDIEGO THEN DISNEY LAND THEN VENICE BEACH 2 WEEKS OF FUN :biggrin:
> *



~~GOODTIMES~~ :0 :0 Yo dogg thats ur middle name :biggrin: Shit i aint mad atcha... You Represent the lowlow game no matter what you do, or who you roll with.. do ur thang homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11118076
> *THEN I GOTA MEET CHUCKIE AND DISCUSS A FEW THINGS :biggrin:
> *


nice AVI homie on behalf of the Colorado Chapter I would like to say welcome to the Family :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

WHADUP ROY HAVE YOU SOLD YOUR DUECEY YET?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO? :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jul 18 2008, 09:47 PM~11124585
> *WHADUP ROY HAVE YOU SOLD YOUR DUECEY YET?
> *


nah homie not in no rush,if I don't sell it that fucker is gonna be gutted and painted soon


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 09:46 PM~11124577
> *nice AVI homie on behalf of the Colorado Chapter I would like to say welcome to the Family :biggrin:
> *


505 is GOODTIMES?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 18 2008, 10:04 PM~11124711
> *whats up CO? :wave:
> *


What up Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11124730
> *505 is GOODTIMES?
> *


It will be  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11124734
> *What up Chris
> *


not much just tring to get my drink on its my b-day :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11124761
> *not much just tring to get my drink on its my b-day :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday homie....what are you now 28?
What up JR I see you :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:07 PM~11124743
> *It will be   :biggrin:
> *


  he sounds like a cool cat met him in off topic :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11124777
> *Happy Birthday homie....what are you now 28?
> What up JR I see you :wave:
> *


thanks and I'm 30  
I feel all old


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11124777
> *Happy Birthday homie....what are you now 28?
> What up JR I see you :wave:
> *


Just hanging out Roy.Cant do much im on call untill monday.So whats good with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 18 2008, 10:15 PM~11124807
> *Just hanging out Roy.Cant do much im on call untill monday.So whats good with you?
> *


Nada homie just waiting for your guys' picnic.........
O'ya almost 100% sure but the Good Times 1st annual Car show will be @ El Palenque restaurant on August 31st..... :biggrin: 
15 categories
6 best of 48" trophies and 2 5' trophies best of show Y peoples choice
also raffling off 13x7 chrome rims for $5 per ticket :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool the picnic is still on and were waiting for your show. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 18 2008, 10:32 PM~11124917
> *Cool the picnic is still on and were waiting for your show. :biggrin:
> *


appreciate the support dog....we're definately gonna be down in your neck of the woods...probably for the night,cuz the next day is my B-day :biggrin:  ...any hotels out there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PROPER DOS, ls1569, ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos, CHANGING MINDZ*
*What up guest,me,Marc,Kevin,Chris,Y Ralph*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up fellas


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE YOU BEEN K DAWG


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 09:05 PM~11124725
> *nah homie not in no rush,if I don't sell it that fucker is gonna be gutted and painted soon
> *


YEAH YOU SHOULD KEEP HERR...IAM COMING OUT WITH A 60'S REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jul 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11125010
> *YEAH YOU SHOULD KEEP HERR...IAM COMING OUT WITH A 60'S REAL SOON :biggrin:
> *


Yea I just heard that you got that today... when you gonna bust it out?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD ROY, FES, AND THAREN AND MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What 60's Tharen....can I get a PM?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:34 PM~11124936
> *appreciate the support dog....we're definately gonna be down in your neck of the woods...probably for the night,cuz the next day is my B-day :biggrin:   ...any hotels out there?
> *


Yup.Will hook something up............ :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11125018
> *Yea I just heard that you got that today... when you gonna bust it out?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FIRST THING DPC ON BACK BURNER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11125026
> *WHATS GOOD ROY, FES, AND THAREN AND MOST HATED
> *


Whut up Chris?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11125026
> *WHATS GOOD ROY, FES, AND THAREN AND MOST HATED
> *


Whats up?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 18 2008, 09:45 PM~11125026
> *WHATS GOOD ROY, FES, AND THAREN AND MOST HATED
> *


WHADUP CHRIS HOWS CITY WIDE TREATING YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Jul 18 2008, 10:47 PM~11125037
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FIRST THING DPC ON BACK BURNER
> *


On the back burner for realz? damn you ain't gonna sell DPC are you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CITY WIDE IS TREATING RICH AND I GREAT THAREN. RICH JUST GOT HIS WHEEL CHIPS TODAY. WE GOT OUR PLAQUES ON MONDAY.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 09:46 PM~11125032
> *What 60's Tharen....can I get a PM?
> *


PM'D


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 18 2008, 09:50 PM~11125061
> *CITY WIDE IS TREATING RICH AND I GREAT THAREN. RICH JUST GOT HIS WHEEL CHIPS TODAY. WE GOT OUR PLAQUES ON MONDAY.
> *


ALREADY ...TIGHT GOOD STUFF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 18 2008, 10:50 PM~11125061
> *CITY WIDE IS TREATING RICH AND I GREAT THAREN. RICH JUST GOT HIS WHEEL CHIPS TODAY. WE GOT OUR PLAQUES ON MONDAY.
> *


Big Ups those plaques are sick as fuck tambien


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WE LIKE THE PLAQUES. ASK WRINKLES ABOUT THEM, HE CRUISED BY MY PAD EARLIER AND SAW THE ONE IN MY CADILLAC. NOW HE SEES HOW BIG THEY ARE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll catch you all later... Gotz to go to work early tomorrow!!! :angry:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11125050
> *On the back burner for realz? damn you ain't gonna sell DPC are you?
> *


nah not for sale just not getting worked on extra money going to 64


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11125147
> *I'll catch you all later... Gotz to go to work early tomorrow!!!   :angry:
> *


peaceout yeah i should be out to going to that marks car show in d town tomorrow just for gp :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11121988
> *YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS UP TO PARTY DOWN ESE.......THE NAME SAYS IT ALL!!!!
> *



*Can't wait homie.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117638
> *CHUCKS GETTING READY FOR SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


*That set up is sick! :worship: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jul 18 2008, 03:48 PM~11122405
> *1957 Chevrolet Bel Air 2 Door Convertible
> 
> 
> ...



*Who asked you? :angry: I still say the 58 is better :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11125423
> *What up Sean
> *



*Not much bRO, what's GOOD with you perRO?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

57 Bel air vert

....
58 Impala vert


Mine use to be the 63 SS vert until one slipped through my fingers for 12,5K
Now I'm searching for that 61...shit even the hardtops are hot cause of that bubble


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 18 2008, 11:48 PM~11125434
> *Not much bRO, what's GOOD with you perRO?
> *


can't wait til Sunday (our meeting) ....it's been too damn long....
what's GOOD with you homie?
Ballin as usual?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 11:52 PM~11125473
> *can't wait til Sunday (our meeting) ....it's been too damn long....
> what's GOOD with you homie?
> Ballin as usual?
> *


*We're having our meeting Sunday as well. :cheesy: 

No ball'n here homie, I don't ROll like that.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah right :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 19 2008, 12:27 AM~11125669
> *Yeah right :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean GOOD Morning homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 18 2008, 10:22 PM~11125241
> *Can't wait homie.
> *


*I GUESS WE GOING LIVE HA FOO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 18 2008, 10:23 PM~11125254
> *That set up is sick! :worship:
> *


*THE PICS DO IT NO JUSTICE HOMIE........GRACIAS DOG!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say whats up the all the CO riders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 19 2008, 08:58 AM~11126615
> *What up Sean GOOD Morning homie
> *


*Good afternoon Perro.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 19 2008, 09:11 AM~11126650
> *I GUESS WE GOING LIVE HA FOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*Did you say going live? :biggrin: 

THATSWHUTIMTALKENBOUT.COM  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11125473
> *can't wait til Sunday (our meeting) ....it's been too damn long....
> what's GOOD with you homie?
> Ballin as usual?
> *


 :thumbsup: *KEEP IT "GT"...................* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 19 2008, 04:12 PM~11128477
> *Did you say going live? :biggrin:
> 
> THATSWHUTIMTALKENBOUT.COM
> *


*THATS YOUR SAYING AINT IT PERGOODTIMES!!!!!*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11125456
> *57 Bel air vert
> 
> ....
> ...


oh yeah 61 bubble top the shit or vert :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 19 2008, 10:50 PM~11129874
> *WHATS UP JR
> *


Not much and you Ralph?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin: yo what it do colorado??????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 18 2008, 10:22 PM~11124845
> *Nada homie just waiting for your guys' picnic.........
> O'ya almost 100% sure but the Good Times 1st annual Car show will be @ El Palenque restaurant on August 31st..... :biggrin:
> 15 categories
> ...


When are you gonna let everyone know if it's for sure or not????? Oh and I'm coming home with those 13x7s :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:52 AM~11131529
> *When are you gonna let everyone know if it's for sure or not????? Oh and I'm coming home with those 13x7s :cheesy:
> *


I'll let everyone know tonight after the meeting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody hungry :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice gold additions JR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 20 2008, 09:23 AM~11131438
> *Not much and you Ralph?
> *


damn bRO your car is looking better and better everytime i see it :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Ralph and Roy...........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 20 2008, 11:30 AM~11131875
> *damn bRO your car is looking better and better everytime i see it :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I tell him and half the time he's not adding more shit it just looks better and better to me :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11131637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:23 AM~11131643
> *anybody hungry :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn that looks good :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Sean.So whats up PIMP?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 02:45 PM~11133044
> *Thats what I tell him and half the time he's not adding more shit it just looks better and better to me :biggrin:
> *


it is one of the nicest


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:23 AM~11131643
> *anybody hungry :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LARRY........AINT NOTHEN LIKE THEM CARNITAS ON THE CASO HOMEBOY!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL WANTED TO SAY IT WAS FIRME KICKING IT WITH THE GOODTIMERS TODAY NEED TO DO IT MORE OFTEN!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn Wrinkles long time no see on LIL :cheesy: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 21 2008, 09:52 AM~11138341
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Bori? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11138482
> *Whutz Good Bori? :biggrin:
> *


Not much Homie!!! Just here at work playin on LIL!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

What you up too??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 21 2008, 10:29 AM~11138638
> *Not much Homie!!! Just here at work playin on LIL!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


On a lil' break from work, playin' on LIL!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's Good ROLLERZ!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 20 2008, 08:48 PM~11135064
> *Damn that looks good :cheesy:
> *


It was foo :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11136044
> *WELL WANTED TO SAY IT WAS FIRME KICKING IT WITH THE GOODTIMERS TODAY NEED TO DO IT MORE OFTEN!
> *


*POST THE FLIKAS UP DOGGIE.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:22 AM~11131637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS ONE FINE ASS............*  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 21 2008, 11:28 AM~11139092
> *What's Good ROLLERZ!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 21 2008, 11:28 AM~11139092
> *What's Good ROLLERZ!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado,how's it going Marcos?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 21 2008, 11:28 AM~11139092
> *What's Good ROLLERZ!
> *


whats up bROther? you in the 702 yet


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that every chapter there is on that poster Sean???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO!!!!!!

Whutz everyone up to???


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ ONLY FAM...........
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ.......
SHOWING SOME HOMIE LOVE FROM THE *210*
HOW THE WEATHER OUT THERE? ITS HOT AS HELL OVER HERE...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jul 22 2008, 09:35 AM~11147397
> *GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ ONLY FAM...........
> WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ.......
> SHOWING SOME HOMIE LOVE FROM THE  *210*
> ...



What up Lando!!!!

How you gonna leave and not hit a ****** up???

Yeah it's hot as hell here too...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: boriqua9279, *greenmerc77*


Whats goin on brotha??


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 22 2008, 09:36 AM~11147407
> *What up Lando!!!!
> 
> How you gonna leave and not hit a ****** up???
> ...



I HIT UP EVERYONE BEFORE I LEFT bRO... AT THE CINCO SHOW
I WAS AT THE DENVER SHOW THAN LEFT 2 DAYS AFTER...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jul 22 2008, 09:39 AM~11147429
> *I HIT UP EVERYONE BEFORE I LEFT bRO... AT THE CINCO SHOW
> I WAS AT THE DENVER SHOW THAN LEFT 2 DAYS AFTER...
> *


How's it goin down there bRO??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Roadmaster on your Avi!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11147442
> *How's it goin down there bRO??
> *


I LOVE IT DOWN HERE bRO, THE PLACE IS HOPPIN WITH NICE LOWLOWS,
I ENTERED MY FIRST SHOW THIS WEEKEND WITH THE NEW RIDE
I WALKED AWAY WITH FIRST IN 2 CATAGORIES
1st BEST LOW RIDER
1st BEST OVER ALL SHOW

IT WAS HELL GOOD


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11147452
> *Nice Roadmaster on your Avi!!!
> *


THATS THE NEW LOWLOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 22 2008, 09:53 AM~11147522
> *WHATS UP RO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jul 22 2008, 09:56 AM~11147535
> *WHATS UP bRO
> *



CHILLEN U


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jul 22 2008, 09:47 AM~11147479
> *I LOVE IT DOWN HERE bRO, THE PLACE IS HOPPIN WITH NICE LOWLOWS,
> I ENTERED MY FIRST SHOW THIS WEEKEND WITH THE NEW RIDE
> I WALKED AWAY WITH FIRST IN 2 CATAGORIES
> ...


Congrats bRO!!!! Sounds like the place hoppin fo sho!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 22 2008, 10:02 AM~11147579
> *CHILLEN U
> *


JUST RELAXING... HANGIN WITH MY FAMILY
CHECKING OUT THE SHOWS AND LOWLOWS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 22 2008, 10:07 AM~11147619
> *Congrats bRO!!!! Sounds like the place hoppin fo sho!!!
> *


I LOVE IT DOWN HERE, WEATHER IS GOOD, LOTS OF CARS, 
LOTS OF CAR SHOWS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boriqua9279_@Jul 22 2008, 10:07 AM~11147619
> *Congrats bRO!!!! Sounds like the place hoppin fo sho!!!
> *


I LOVE IT DOWN HERE, WEATHER IS GOOD, LOTS OF CARS, LOTS OF CAR SHOWS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

JUST A FEW OF THE SAN ANTO ROLLERZ FAMILY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 22 2008, 09:53 AM~11147522
> *WHATS UP BUDDY </span>*


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Poor Poor 62


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 12:23 PM~11149011
> *Poor Poor 62
> 
> 
> ...



i guess it aint up for sale no more


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 22 2008, 10:48 AM~11147922
> *BUDDY
> *



whats up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 07:34 AM~11146749
> *Is that every chapter there is on that poster Sean???
> *



*Not even close. Last I heard we had between 50-60 chapters.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 22 2008, 02:16 PM~11150162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*What's cracken Big Chucks!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 12:23 PM~11149011
> *Poor Poor 62
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! Whut happened to it? did it fall off a trailer or something?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11150901
> *Damn!!!! Whut happened to it? did it fall off a trailer or something?
> *


I've been reading topics trying to find out what happened but it doesn't say exactly. This happened a few weeks ago maybe a month tops. OH and damn Sean thats a lot of chapters homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 03:38 PM~11151024
> *I've been reading topics trying to find out what happened but it doesn't say exactly. This happened a few weeks ago maybe a month tops. OH and damn Sean thats a lot of chapters homeboy :thumbsup:
> *


Damn!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co dam poor dude problay cried his head off after that shit happend :tears:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 22 2008, 02:27 PM~11150901
> *Damn!!!! Whut happened to it? did it fall off a trailer or something?
> *


There's a topic dedicated to the car, I believe the transporter hit a low bridge. Pooh's ride was on Livin the Low Life


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

here it is

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=420039&hl=


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 22 2008, 07:05 PM~11153072
> *what's up co  dam poor dude problay cried his head off after that shit happend :tears:
> *


Get to work fool............ :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

i'am working and sweating my ass off at work :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*COLORADO T T T*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 22 2008, 02:08 PM~11150732
> *What's cracken Big Chucks!
> *


*WHAT IT DO PERRO...JUST GETTING READY FO ANOTHER CALIFORNIA WEEKEND HOMEBOY!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11154246
> *i'am working and sweating my ass off at work :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


don't make me call your boss and show him your post on layitlow :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 12:23 PM~11149011
> *Poor Poor 62
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks  
that was a nice car


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up J


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 11:23 AM~11149011
> *Poor Poor 62
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 22 2008, 10:47 PM~11155293
> *WHAT IT DO PERRO...JUST GETTING READY FO ANOTHER CALIFORNIA WEEKEND HOMEBOY!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*Damn must be nice perRO. I see you out there hustling that GT Famila nombre  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 22 2008, 11:52 PM~11155863
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What up my bROther fROm anotha motha!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*GOOD NIGHT COLORADO..............*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 22 2008, 07:28 PM~11153269
> *There's a topic dedicated to the car, I believe the transporter hit a low bridge.  Pooh's ride was on Livin the Low Life
> *


Thats what I kind of thought low bridge


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 23 2008, 05:03 AM~11156649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!!

Another hot one outside.. :burn: :burn:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 23 2008, 06:03 AM~11156649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 23 2008, 05:03 AM~11156649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT GOODTIMERS...TRYING TO GET SOME HOMIE'S TOGETHER TO DIP TO THAT SHOW AND SHOW SOME LOVE.....SO DONT BE SUPRISED IF YOU SEE US OUT THERE..............WHERE THE PRE PARTY GONNA BE AT.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The MOST HATED crew will be there Roy :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup everyone...I'll post pics up of the small show that happened last sunday...tonight!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11155880
> *Damn must be nice perRO. I see you out there hustling that GT Famila nombre
> *


*"FULLTIME HUSTLE" HOMEBOY!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 22 2008, 10:55 PM~11155884
> *What up my bROther fROm anotha motha!
> *


  :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 23 2008, 04:17 PM~11161176
> *Sup everyone...I'll post pics up of the small show that happened last sunday...tonight!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am assisting a photographer in putting together a Lowrider Calendar for 2009. I need a few more cars for the calendar. The calendar will be distributed nation wide and will be advertised in Lowrider Magazine. If anyone is interested you can send an email with your contact information and a picture of your vehicle to [email protected]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Jul 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11161732
> *I am assisting a photographer in putting together a Lowrider Calendar for 2009. I need a few more cars for the calendar. The calendar will be distributed nation wide and will be advertised in Lowrider Magazine. If anyone is interested you can send an email with your contact information and a picture of your vehicle to [email protected]
> *


Whats up Rudy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 23 2008, 06:03 AM~11156649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz up Roy!!! I'll be there fo sho...I'll let the Ruthless Fam know too, hopefully they'll bring a few rides.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics homie  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11164203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is my inventory right now........ :biggrin: 


Inventory

Unlock more items when you reach level 10. 
Baseball Bat 1 Attack 0 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Crowbar 1 Attack 1 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Colt Pistol 2 Attack 2 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Sawed-off Shotgun 3 Attack 1 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Grenades 2 Attack 3 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Machine Pistol 3 Attack 3 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Bullet Proof Vest 2 Attack 4 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Motorcycle
Upkeep: $15 2 Attack 2 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Delivery Truck
Upkeep: $20 3 Attack 3 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Sedan
Upkeep: $50 4 Attack 5 Defense 
Owned: 1 


Unlock more items when you reach level 10. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11164608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*where's the pics of Thugg Passion?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:47 AM~11166161
> *where's the pics of Thugg Passion?
> *



What kind of car is it....I'll see if I got any. You sure it was there??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE COLORADO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

* OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND REGRETS GO OUT TO MANNY FROM (UCE) AND HIS FAMILIA, FRIENDS, AND HIS CLUB FOR A GREAT LOSS TO THE GENTE THAT NEW HIM AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WILL DEEPLY MISS HIM.........

FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

gotta save our topic from the bottom of page 1








not too bad of a start with my next envdeavor(sp)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11167003
> * OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND REGRETS GO OUT TO MANNY FROM (UCE) AND HIS FAMILIA, FRIENDS, AND HIS CLUB FOR A GREAT LOSS TO THE GENTE THAT NEW HIM AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WILL DEEPLY MISS HIM.........
> 
> FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS
> ...


RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 24 2008, 08:58 AM~11166763
> *What kind of car is it....I'll see if I got any. You sure it was there??
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11167003
> * OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND REGRETS GO OUT TO MANNY FROM (UCE) AND HIS FAMILIA, FRIENDS, AND HIS CLUB FOR A GREAT LOSS TO THE GENTE THAT NEW HIM AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WILL DEEPLY MISS HIM.........
> 
> FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS
> ...


 :angel: RIP my family's prayers are with his family and friends


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics siksix


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11167003
> * OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND REGRETS GO OUT TO MANNY FROM (UCE) AND HIS FAMILIA, FRIENDS, AND HIS CLUB FOR A GREAT LOSS TO THE GENTE THAT NEW HIM AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WILL DEEPLY MISS HIM.........
> 
> FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:32 PM~11173120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Roy you guys are doing a couple of good things thats nice man. My crew can only make one event though


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 25 2008, 08:05 AM~11175981
> *What up Colorado!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!! And the rest of the CO...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 25 2008, 08:41 AM~11176165
> *Whut Up Dogg!!! And the rest of the CO...
> *



PM sent brotha!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO !!!!!! THIS WAS JUST EMAILED TO ME !!!


SEPTEMBER 7th JC ENTERTAINMENT / NOTHING ELSE MATTERS CAR CLUB PRESENT FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW / CONCERT FEATURING GEMINII (HIT SONG "HYPNOTIZED" NEW SINGLE "MY SHAWTY") ALSO KAST ONE HIT SONG " GIRL LIKE YOU"



ILL KEEP YOU INFORMED WHEN I GET MORE INFO..AND ITZ IN PUEBLO..


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11167003
> * OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND REGRETS GO OUT TO MANNY FROM (UCE) AND HIS FAMILIA, FRIENDS, AND HIS CLUB FOR A GREAT LOSS TO THE GENTE THAT NEW HIM AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WILL DEEPLY MISS HIM.........
> 
> FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES CC RIDERS
> ...


HAPPY FRIDAY COLORADO RIDERS!!!! 

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR CONDOLENCES TO MANNY AND HIS FAMILY, IT IS MUCH APPRECIATED.

JASON.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:54 PM~11171298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That car wasn't there...I woulda got pics if it was


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 24 2008, 10:05 PM~11173467
> *Nice pics siksix
> *



Thanks...small show thrown by Reminiscing car club...one of the members said they were gonna convert or join (don't know what you call it) Majestics pretty soon. He wanted me to join cuz they need some original looking cars I guess...


Not sure though...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 25 2008, 03:05 PM~11179446
> *Thanks...small show thrown by Reminiscing car club...one of the members said they were gonna convert or join (don't know what you call it) Majestics pretty soon. He wanted me to join cuz they need some original looking cars I guess...
> Not sure though...
> *


That's weird, there used to be a Majestics chapter, then the club fell apart a couple years ago, some of the members either started or joined Reminiscing when it was just coming about

Westwood college show this Sunday right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2008, 07:12 AM~11175807
> *Damn Roy you guys are doing a couple of good things thats nice man. My crew can only make one event though
> *


That's cool homie,we know you guys are down.
We're just trying to give back to the community dog.
We're getting a lil organized and striving for people to see the possitive impact from the lowriding culture


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2008, 04:09 PM~11179473
> *That's weird, there used to be a Majestics chapter, then the club fell apart a couple years ago, some of the members either started or joined Reminiscing when it was just coming about
> 
> Westwood college show this Sunday right?
> *


Yea...he also told me that, but now they are gonna go back. Which westwood college? Where's your pics from teh show??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 25 2008, 06:15 PM~11180358
> *That's cool homie,we know you guys are down.
> We're just trying to give back to the community dog.
> We're getting a lil organized and striving for people to see the possitive impact from the lowriding culture
> *


You know MOSTHATED is down Roy and I'm glad your giving back homeboy thats what we need positive people doing something good bro keep up the good work GOODTIMES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 25 2008, 06:15 PM~11180358
> *We're getting a lil organized and striving for people to see the possitive impact from the lowriding culture
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 24 2008, 09:32 PM~11173120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like what Goodtimes is doin Homie!!! Keep showin 'em lowriding is positive!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Where's the hopping pics Colorado? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 25 2008, 08:25 PM~11181058
> *
> *


*Nice Avatar bROther*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 24 2008, 09:32 PM~11173120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You know Them Famous ROLLERZ will be there  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11182758


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 22 2008, 05:49 PM~11155306
> *don't make me call your boss and show him your post on layitlow :0
> *


 :0 what the hell did i do to u to make u wanna call my boss and show him my post naw whats up cuz
:twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*We are thankful to everyone that will be involved and everyones props.It may be small this year but eventually it will grow.*
I* know you guys want some of those $5 raffle tickets for the 13x7's :biggrin: 
No matter how many tickets are sold they will be raffled*
*also getting some door prizes and raffle items ready for the bowling fun-raiser*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&q=el+...li=lmd&z=14&t=m


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm winning those rims Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2008, 08:22 AM~11183159
> *I'm winning those rims Roy :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## low87regal (Jul 26, 2008)

any clubs from eastern colo interested in expanding to western colo? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 26 2008, 01:26 AM~11182568
> *Nice Avatar bROther
> *


THANKS bRO !!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 26 2008, 03:25 AM~11182822
> *:0 what the hell did i do to u to make u wanna call my boss and show him my post naw whats up cuz
> :twak:
> *


you know how I roll puto I wouldn't call your boss :biggrin: 
just kickn it drinking a cold one


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo what up roy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

goodtimers having some fun tonight


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jul 26 2008, 06:58 PM~11186688
> *yo what up roy
> *


Roy said what's up. And he will see at the show. Right now we getting fucked up in the back yard....big up to all Colorado.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I just got that new iPhone this shot is nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11187904
> *goodtimers having some fun tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11187904
> *goodtimers having some fun tonight
> *


 :biggrin: DO YOUR THANG HOMIE...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 25 2008, 04:05 PM~11179446
> *Thanks...small show thrown by Reminiscing car club...one of the members said they were gonna convert or join (don't know what you call it) Majestics pretty soon. He wanted me to join cuz they need some original looking cars I guess...
> Not sure though...
> *



Yea it has been talked about, but who knows... The chapter in Denver got shut down in like 2002 and then they started Reminicing car club...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*RO4LIFE 719*, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, JOHNJOHN

*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 27 2008, 09:00 AM~11188853
> *RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, JOHNJOHN
> 
> Good Morning bROther!
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2008, 11:54 PM~11187919
> *Roy said what's up. And he will see at the show. Right now we getting fucked in the back yard....big up to all Colorado.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

WHAT'S UP IN THE BIG CO. HOW R MY RO FRIENDS HOW ABOUT MY GOODTIMES, CAN'T FORGET ABOUT MH REP DOWN SOUTH....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:50 AM~11189306
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


whats up cm


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co. naw cuz i know u wouldn't do that i 'am chillin at work :nicoderm:


----------



## low87regal (Jul 26, 2008)

any lowrider clubs whant to expand to grand junction/montrose area?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jul 26 2008, 07:58 PM~11186688
> *yo what up roy
> *


What up Simon ,nice talking to you homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had a blast last night.Thanks for having us Kiko.Margarito tore a new ass on Cotto.Good ass fight...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Join us for the fun!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know we got some bowlers out there


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

im a pro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:44 PM~11189868
> *I know we got some bowlers out there
> *


You know I'll be there, but im far from a bowler!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11191882
> *You know I'll be there, but im far from a bowler!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support homie


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 27 2008, 08:00 AM~11188853
> *RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, JOHNJOHN
> 
> Good Morning bROther!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

what's up colorado


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Hope Some Of My Colorado Rider's Can Make It Out, Show West Texas How CO Gets Down!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wish I could go to texas my broke ass is barely gonna sputter to springs


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS........WE PUT IT DOWN YESTERDAY~~~*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Looking good Chucks. 


What's good Colorado!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 28 2008, 11:27 AM~11196907
> *Looking good Chucks.
> What's good Colorado!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE..........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LIKE TO WELCOME NEW MEXICO TO THE FAMILIA!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 28 2008, 02:42 PM~11198135
> *LIKE TO WELCOME NEW MEXICO TO THE FAMILIA!!!
> 
> 
> ...



What up New Mexico!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Nice pics Chucks!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Chuck so do you go greet the new chapter in there home town?? Damn baller


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2008, 03:06 PM~11198370
> *Damn Chuck so do you go greet the new chapter in there home town?? Damn baller
> *



Actually they went to L.A. :biggrin: 

*CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE PAUL AND ALL THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY ON THE NEW CHAPTER!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11198392
> *Actually they went to L.A.  :biggrin:
> 
> CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE PAUL AND ALL THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY ON THE NEW CHAPTER!!!
> *


  ...*THATS RIGHT WE SHOWED THE HOMIE LOVE AND OF COURSE A BIG WELCOME!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 28 2008, 02:42 PM~11198135
> *LIKE TO WELCOME NEW MEXICO TO THE FAMILIA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up 24/7


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 28 2008, 05:32 PM~11199483
> *whats up 24/7
> *


*Just sitting in my boat on LIL :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11199505
> *Just sitting in my boat on LIL :biggrin:
> *



are you at the lake again fucker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11199505
> *Just sitting in my boat on LIL :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie over there on a yacht on fucking LIL :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Must be nice to be a baller


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11200054
> *Damn homie over there on a yacht on fucking LIL :cheesy:
> *



he is always somewhere


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

closest I've been to Sean's status right now .....was once I was floating in my raft in the pond at the golf course talking to a friend on walkie-talkies


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 28 2008, 06:59 PM~11200337
> *closest I've been to Sean's status right now .....was once I was floating in my raft in the pond at the golf course  talking to a friend on walkie-talkies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You fawkers are funny,LOL. I was referring to the shit load of rain we got dumped on us ........saying I was in my boat cause the streets were flooded. I didn't mean in a boat literally :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh BTW, my boat is only a 2 seater, and it requires paddles to make it move  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11196861
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS........WE PUT IT DOWN YESTERDAY~~~
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

to anybody wanting to make the bowling Fun(d) Raiser
I have tickets and you need the tickets prior to date,get at me for more details


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris,just trying to let out word of our Bowl a thon...
How bout you homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will see how things go after the kids start school next week but i think that will work big Roy. we will let you know soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 28 2008, 09:33 PM~11201814
> *i will see how things go after the kids start school next week but i think that will work big Roy. we will let you know soon.
> *


sounds like a plan doggie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT damn Co topic on page 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2008, 07:55 AM~11204470
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SWIPHSTYLEZ got his wings :cheesy:  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

good morning colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on wrinkles


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 29 2008, 08:01 AM~11204791
> *good morning colorado
> *


*QUE ONDA BUEY, YOU STAYING IN COLORADO OH QUE?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 29 2008, 08:25 AM~11204602
> *SWIPHSTYLEZ got his wings :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11207086
> *OUR OWN FORUM...JOIN NOW!
> 
> http://houseofriderz.com/forum2
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 29 2008, 05:14 PM~11208935
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bROtha


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11206908
> *QUE ONDA BUEY, YOU STAYING IN COLORADO OH QUE?
> *


Yeah, i'll be here till february then back to Iraq.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 29 2008, 06:45 PM~11210338
> *Yeah, i'll be here till february then back to Iraq.
> *


*DAMN ALREADY FOO.....I GUESS TIME JUST FLY'S HA!!!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Wud up Joey??


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo wad up Roy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Anybody Going to Lee's show in Greeley Sunday?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 30 2008, 02:02 AM~11213205
> *Anybody Going to Lee's show in Greeley Sunday?
> *


*I didn't know anythig about it. All the ROLLERZ are going to the 5150 show.*


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 30 2008, 02:05 AM~11213208
> *I didn't know anythig about it. All the ROLLERZ are going to the 5150 show.
> *



Where's that show going to be at?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 30 2008, 02:06 AM~11213210
> *Where's that show going to be at?
> *


*The Peladium  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*http://houseofriderz.com/forum2/


Check it out Colorado, show some love and sign up. This is a great opportunity to be a Pioneer in the RO forum. It's open to everyone not just RO.

It's a little slow right now, but the bugs will get worked out of it.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy how do you think the turn out is gonna be at your show being it's the same day as Fiesta Day in Pueblo for the state fair?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:33 AM~11213534
> *Hey Roy how do you think the turn out is gonna be at your show being it's the same day as Fiesta Day in Pueblo for the state fair?????
> *


I dunno homie hopefully the turnout is decent.  



What up Simon


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 29 2008, 08:02 AM~11204797
> *what's going on wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP PALITO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN WRINKLES..........WHAT IT DO HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2008, 06:33 AM~11213534
> *Hey Roy how do you think the turn out is gonna be at your show being it's the same day as Fiesta Day in Pueblo for the state fair?????
> *


So whats up is Pueblo RO gonna be in the house or what? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

page 2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Most Hated, Goodtimes, Them famous Rollerz, City Wide, Ruthless and all the Colorado Car Clubs!!!!!

We were on page 2 for a minute...back on top though!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes Dog


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:23 PM~11220969
> *What up Big Fes Dog
> *


*WHAT THE FUCK ROY..............* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2008, 06:00 AM~11222612
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7+Jul 30 2008, 02:05 AM~11213208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















I'll probably take the 66 there too. Also gonna enter the wing eating contest :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 30 2008, 10:23 PM~11220969
> *What up Big Fes Dog
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2008, 12:18 PM~11215434
> *So whats up is Pueblo RO gonna be in the house or what? :biggrin:
> *


  

*What house? Fiesta day in Pueblo or the Car show?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Clear your inbox ROy :angry: *





:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 31 2008, 03:06 PM~11226466
> *
> 
> What house? Fiesta day in Pueblo or the Car show?
> *


The GOODTIMES show in Springs??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT COLORADO RYDERS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Deuce may be gone soon :tears: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 31 2008, 03:12 PM~11226508
> *Clear your inbox ROy :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Inbox clear dog my bad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 31 2008, 05:41 PM~11227884
> *Deuce may be gone soon :tears:  :dunno:
> *


 :loco: now what r u gettin ROy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 31 2008, 05:42 PM~11227894
> *Inbox clear dog my bad
> *



*PM Sent*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *300MAG*

*What's good bROther?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 31 2008, 05:43 PM~11227898
> *:loco: now what r u gettin ROy
> *


It's secret agent stuff hopefully everything goes as planned but who know....I really dunno what Imma get ...still debating selling but I just may be rolling something new in the 09


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we have to do more in 09 it didn't seem like we did much this year more cruises and more bbq's maybe :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2008, 06:49 PM~11228490
> *we have to do more in 09 it didn't seem like we did much this year more cruises and more bbq's maybe :biggrin:
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

2009 is my year lol 

maybe i wont be broke and get my car fixed up lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2008, 05:49 PM~11228490
> *we have to do more in 09 it didn't seem like we did much this year more cruises and more bbq's maybe :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*What's up everybody!!!!*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I rolled the elco and the impala yesterday it felt good to get them out of the garage


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 31 2008, 05:44 PM~11228451
> *It's secret agent stuff hopefully everything goes as planned but who know....I really dunno what Imma get ...still debating selling but I just may be rolling something new in the 09
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

T T T for Colorado


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

WHATS GOIN ON?CO IM JUST STOPPING BY FOR MY 3 MONTH WHATS UP LOL ILL START CHECKIN THIS LIL MORE NOW THAT I LOST MY JOB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well it's been a GOOD year Proper Dos,brought you back to life and now off to a new better home 












:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so it's already gone Roy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 03:23 PM~11235921
> *so it's already gone Roy??
> *


It will be on Friday the 8th most likely


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 02:32 PM~11235991
> *It will be on Friday the 8th most likely
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11235991
> *It will be on Friday the 8th most likely
> *




:0 :0 

So what you gettin???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 02:32 PM~11235991
> *It will be on Friday the 8th most likely
> *


WHATS NEXT, YOU FLIPPIN THEM LIKE HOT CAKES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 08:09 AM~11232718
> *I rolled the elco and the impala yesterday it felt good to get them out of the garage
> *


FUCK THAT I'M A HATER. I FINALLY CAN DRIVE AGAIN, WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno what I'm getting yet would like to get a straight turntable car and chip the shit outta it on the streets :biggrin: 
I might just wait for Vegas and see what's out there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 03:26 PM~11236535
> *I dunno what I'm getting yet would like to get a straight turntable car and chip the shit outta it on the streets :biggrin:
> I might just wait for Vegas and see what's out there
> *


I GOT A 94 LINCOLN TURNING IT INTO A 97 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 1 2008, 04:18 PM~11236461
> *FUCK THAT I'M A HATER. I FINALLY CAN DRIVE AGAIN, WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


What you hating on?? :cheesy: Thats good now get your ass out there on the streets and ride out


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 03:47 PM~11236689
> *What you hating on?? :cheesy:  Thats good now get  your ass out there on the streets and ride out
> *


YOU :0 GOING TO THE YARD TOMORROW, I WILL GET YOU PICTURES OF HOMIES ELCO DOWN THE STREET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 1 2008, 04:51 PM~11236722
> *YOU :0 GOING TO THE YARD TOMORROW, I WILL GET YOU PICTURES OF HOMIES ELCO DOWN THE STREET
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I would like to wish Ralph AKA Changing Mindz a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy birthday Ralph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11235991
> *It will be on Friday the 8th most likely
> *


So wheres it going?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11238666
> *So wheres it going?
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11238666
> *So wheres it going?
> *


CANADA... :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like the LRM shoot is out the door for me.....O'well I'm sure Ill be in there one day like I should be.....cruising those calles


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 1 2008, 11:02 PM~11239205
> *Looks like the LRM shoot is out the door for me.....O'well I'm sure Ill be in there one day like I should be.....cruising those calles
> *


I have to hit up that guy and see if it's still on the middle man told me yes so we'll see. So did you let him know yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 11:24 PM~11239405
> *I have to hit up that guy and see if it's still on the middle man told me yes so we'll see. So did you let him know yet?
> *


PM'd


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHATS CRACKING EVERY BODY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 2 2008, 06:52 AM~11240499
> *PM'd
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY RALPH.............. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THANKS SEAN JR AND LARRY !! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 1 2008, 09:41 PM~11238647
> *I would like to wish Ralph AKA Changing Mindz a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> *


*THANKS BUDDY*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2008, 03:25 PM~11242376
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


Just the temperature thats it bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy late Birthday Ralph


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Need a head count for Bowling
Giving away Door prizes including 3 $50 gift cards to various shops,2 Bowling cards valued at 59.99 each,and the chance to win a set of new 13X7 chrome knock offs for $5 an entry
$15 per person for 2 hours of bowling including shoes


Good Times has no sponsors and is doing this show solely for the purpose of giving back.
Limited amount of tickets left.Hit me up*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 2 2008, 10:37 PM~11244376
> *Need a head count for Bowling
> Giving away Door prizes including 3 $50 gift cards to various shops,2 Bowling cards valued at 59.99 each,and the chance to win a set of new 13X7 chrome knock offs for $5 an entry
> $15 per person for 2 hours of bowling including shoes
> ...


I'll get wit you tomorrow about all dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Colorado...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy can I paypal you for a chance to win the wheels even if I'm not attending the bowling?? Let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2008, 03:49 PM~11247935
> *Hey Roy can I paypal you for a chance to win the wheels even if I'm not attending the bowling?? Let me know
> *


The rims will not be givin away during the bowling just raffle tickets sold.The rims will be givin away at the show,as well as raffle ticket sold,winner must be present of course


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11249839
> *The rims will not be givin away during the bowling just raffle tickets sold.The rims will be givin away at the show,as well as raffle ticket sold,winner must be present of course
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *Rollerz53*

*What's good Clint? Missed out on a good show with shitty judging today  *


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am selling my chrysler 300 here r some pics







hit me up


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 3 2008, 11:13 PM~11251112
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, Rollerz53
> 
> What's good Clint? Missed out on a good show with shitty judging today
> *


thats what chuck said


----------



## Rollerz53 (Apr 23, 2008)

check out these pics
http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f335/rol...nt=408aa453.pbw


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co. what's going on larry,joe, chris and tj :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Here are pics of todays show in Denver :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It was cool meeting you bRO, see you soon.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Now for the hop.... and these are as high as each car went..............


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin: Now for the Bikini Contest! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*WINNER :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Crotch Rocket Stunters*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's All Folks!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics Sean.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 4 2008, 06:06 AM~11252444
> *Nice pics Sean.
> *




*Thanks bRO.  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics Sean I've started to think nothing was going on out there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:00 AM~11254034
> *Thanks for sharing the pics Sean I've started to think nothing was going on out there
> *



*There is plenty going on bRO, everyone has to stop being scared to leave their own back yard.  

I had 4 fliers in my car for shows and events coming up, and that don't count GT's and the 2 in Pueblo in the next month.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:21 AM~11253149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice work Manny  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 4 2008, 11:35 AM~11254365
> *There is plenty going on bRO, everyone has to stop being scared to leave their own back yard.
> 
> I had 4 fliers in my car for shows and events coming up, and that don't count GT's and the 2 in Pueblo in the next month.
> *


Actually I'm done with car shows I'm gonna show at the GT and thats it I hate spending my money just to take my car and park it somewhere all day I'd rather cruise it. I thought about driving it up there but I'll probably tow it this last time because I have some friends coming down with me


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 4 2008, 10:35 AM~11254375
> *Nice work Manny
> *


*QUE~NO HOMIE!!!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 4 2008, 01:58 AM~11252075
> *It was cool meeting you bRO, see you soon.
> 
> 
> ...




You too. Nice pics. I'll put mine up later


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11254679
> *Actually I'm done with car shows I'm gonna show at the GT and thats it I hate spending my money just to take my car and park it somewhere all day I'd rather cruise it. I thought about driving it up there but I'll probably tow it this last time because I have some friends coming down with me
> *


*I agree with you, I am tired of shows too, but that is what helps keep the movement alive along with kick backs and cruises.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11255699
> *You too. Nice pics. I'll put mine up later
> *



*Thanks homie. Don't slack on the pics.....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 4 2008, 03:24 PM~11256534
> *I agree with you, I am tired of shows too, but that is what helps keep the movement alive along with kick backs and cruises.
> *


true true


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sean Get at me sometime with those flier info homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 4 2008, 01:16 AM~11251942
> *what's up co. what's going on larry,joe, chris and tj :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up joe?
hows the family and sorry I missed your sons b-day party but some things came up and I couldn't make it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS SEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW ON 8/3/08*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM... WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ
ALL THE CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD...
WEATHER LOOKED SHITTY BUT THATS CO. WEATHER...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics SIKSIX  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:37 PM~11258338
> *NICE PICS SEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*Thanks bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 4 2008, 05:12 PM~11257591
> *Sean Get at me sometime with those flier info homie
> *



*Will do perRO  *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 4 2008, 09:24 PM~11260276
> *Nice Pics SIKSIX
> *



:biggrin: Check your PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 4 2008, 10:36 PM~11261055
> *:biggrin:  Check your PM
> *



*PM returned  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co. its all good chris party turned out good it was at the bowling alley in pueblo i fucked my self up with the bowling ball i messed up my shoulder a lil bit :roflmao: :angry: uffin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO RIDERS...........WHAT IT DO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

check out the latest Readers ride lowrider magazine.. big ups to chucky and paul


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 12:27 AM~11262070
> *PM returned
> *





<--------- :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 5 2008, 09:46 AM~11263588
> *<---------  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 5 2008, 09:49 AM~11263611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This one was my Fav! She had sexy ass eyes :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 5 2008, 09:52 AM~11263636
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* legacy1952, fesboogie*

*What's good Fes Dawg?

What's cracken Rudy! :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 10:05 AM~11263726
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP bROther. looks like i missed a damn good show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 10:06 AM~11263732
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, legacy1952, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes Dawg?
> ...


The winner is my fav :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11263761
> *The winner is my fav :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah she was a close second for me. She was hott as fuck, the other one was Sexy as fuck, if that makes any sense, haha!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11263757
> *WHATS UP bROther. looks like i missed a damn good show
> *


*Yeah I would have to say you did carnal. But it's still......................*









*24/7*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11263809
> *Yeah I would have to say you did carnal. But it's still......................
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chris call me when you get a chance today bROther.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO.LIFER*

*What's the word Big B?* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11263937
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO.LIFER
> 
> What's the word Big B? :biggrin:
> *


JUST SEEIN WUTS CRACKIN IN CO. :biggrin: 

LOVE THE WAY ALL THE CLUBS GET ALONG OUT THERE! THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE EVERYWHERE...BUT PEEPS EGOS STOP THEM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 5 2008, 10:32 AM~11263965
> *JUST SEEIN WUTS CRACKIN IN CO. :biggrin:
> 
> LOVE THE WAY ALL THE CLUBS GET ALONG OUT THERE! THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE EVERYWHERE...BUT PEEPS EGOS STOP THEM
> *


*We do our best. We have had our bumps in the road, but for the most part we don't ego trip. We are all on the same mission with a different CC name.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 11:04 AM~11264256
> *We do our best. We have had our bumps in the road, but for the most part we don't ego trip. We are all on the same mission with a different CC name.
> *


 :werd: oh and that other shit makes sense bro :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 5 2008, 04:02 AM~11262597
> *what's up co. its all good chris party turned out good it was at the bowling alley in pueblo i fucked my self up with the bowling ball i messed up my shoulder a lil bit :roflmao:  :angry:  uffin:
> *


well you probley needed a plastic bowling ball the real one weigh more then you :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11263761
> *The winner is my fav :biggrin:
> *


X2 she looked bad as fuck
whats up CO :wave: 
nice pics homies


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up *LUNA* did u fix the regal?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11263611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11263720
> *This one was my Fav! She had sexy ass eyes :cheesy:
> *



I SECOND THAT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 10:06 AM~11263732
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, legacy1952, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes Dawg?
> ...


Whutz Good Sean... Itz been a minute...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11269915
> *I SECOND THAT
> *


WHATS UP JAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 5 2008, 09:49 PM~11270398
> *WHATS UP JAY
> *



BUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11270861
> *BUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


DONT FORGET TO DO THAT BUDDY


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:rant: man fuck u chris u punk ass :angry: 
naw so how u r family and kids doing. what's up CO :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 6 2008, 06:38 AM~11272509
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Whutz good bROther!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 07:13 AM~11272578
> *Whutz good bROther!
> *






:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> whats up *LUNA* did u fix the regal?
> [/quote
> 
> simon
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn..I wish I was still sleeping


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
HELLO EVERYBODY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:52 AM~11272991
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HELLO EVERYBODY!
> *



*My name is Sean, nice to meet you bRO!* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 6 2008, 08:24 AM~11272852
> *Damn..I wish I was still sleeping
> *


*Don't we all, I love to sleep :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 09:05 AM~11273063
> *My name is Sean, nice to meet you bRO! :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE PHONE WORKS BOTH WAYZ! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 6 2008, 07:24 AM~11272852
> *Damn..I wish I was still sleeping
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE "RO" PROSPECTING....HEY SEAN SHOOT ME YOUR # WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE ESE.......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:15 AM~11273112
> *NOW YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE PHONE WORKS BOTH WAYZ! :biggrin:
> *


*SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE !!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?vid=263435
[/quote]
*CHECK IT OUT G~TIMERS...BIG CHUCH DOG AT IT AGAIN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 09:06 AM~11273069
> *Don't we all, I love to sleep :cheesy:
> *



Hell yea...I hate the morning :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 AM~11273117
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE "RO" PROSPECTING....HEY SEAN SHOOT ME YOUR # WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE ESE.......
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 6 2008, 09:16 AM~11273122
> *SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE !!!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 6 2008, 05:31 AM~11272400
> *:rant: man fuck u chris u punk ass :angry:
> naw so how u r family and kids doing. what's up CO :biggrin:
> *


were doing good homie your going to have to come by one of these days so my kids could meet your's I'll have them over the weekend but we'll be in Pueblo saturday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:49 AM~11273348
> *PM SENT
> *


*GRACIAS.............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?vid=263435


*CHECK IT OUT G~TIMERS...BIG CHUCH DOG AT IT AGAIN!!!!* :biggrin:
[/quote]


*That Cinco is Firme, big ups GOODTIMERS!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 AM~11273117
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE "RO" PROSPECTING....HEY SEAN SHOOT ME YOUR # WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE ESE.......
> *


*PM Sent  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 AM~11273112
> *NOW YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THE PHONE WORKS BOTH WAYZ! :biggrin:
> *



*But mine is never disconnected :0 *



*JK Fawker :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 05:20 PM~11277240
> *But mine is never disconnected :0
> JK Fawker :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 6 2008, 05:23 PM~11277253
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 05:25 PM~11277270
> *:biggrin:
> *



what r u doin tonite


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 6 2008, 05:26 PM~11277273
> *what r u doin tonite
> *



*Checking out those pics I sent you fROm the 303. They're live in Pueblo :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 6 2008, 05:32 PM~11277326
> *Checking out those pics I sent you fROm the 303. They're live in Pueblo :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado just passing through,To whoever is going to the bowling event looks like the odds are gonna be in your favor to win,alot fewer people are responding making the door prizes almost readily available.We do have tickets that must be purchased prior so get at me for tickets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 06:51 PM~11278169
> *What up Colorado just passing through,To whoever is going to the bowling event looks like the odds are gonna be in your favor to win,alot fewer people are responding making the door prizes almost readily available.We do have tickets that must be purchased prior so get at me for tickets
> *


Thanks for everyone's support :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Most Hated,RollerZ,Fes,and Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11278447
> *What up Most Hated,RollerZ,Fes,and Chris
> *





what up ROy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Roy i will get at you as soon as i know my schedule for sure.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck any luck on the truck homie?
Sounds GOOD Chris


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hows it going Roy?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:18 PM~11279071
> *What up Chuck any luck on the truck homie?
> Sounds GOOD Chris
> *



not really, i dont think there are any truck fans on *layitlow*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11278447
> *What up Most Hated,RollerZ,Fes,and Chris
> *


Whut Up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11278447
> *What up Most Hated,RollerZ,Fes,and Chris
> *


Whats going on Roy how are them GOODTIMES boyz doing?? I would I could make your bowling thing and show some support


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 
SIKSIX are you ready to loose that money because my team is going to fuck some shit up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR things are falling together homie,waiting for the 13th of September homie :thumbsup: 
You still gonna sell me that Trey? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:13 PM~11280212
> *What up JR things are falling together homie,waiting for the 13th of September homie :thumbsup:
> You still gonna sell me that Trey? :biggrin:
> *


*HEY ROY, ILL TRY TO GET YOU THE INFO ON THAT THING WE TALKED ABOUT ASAP HOMIE...*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:13 PM~11280212
> *What up JR things are falling together homie,waiting for the 13th of September homie :thumbsup:
> You still gonna sell me that Trey? :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 6 2008, 10:19 PM~11280261
> *HEY ROY, ILL TRY TO GET YOU THE INFO ON THAT THING WE TALKED ABOUT ASAP HOMIE...
> *


Do that homie I gotta off this before I get to comfortable having it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Come join us and we will have a bounce house for the kids


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 6 2008, 09:44 PM~11279983
> *whats up CO :wave:
> SIKSIX are you ready to loose that money because my team is going to fuck some shit up :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Gotta get your team together before you start talking like this...hahahaha


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 6 2008, 11:08 PM~11281235
> *Come join us and we will have a bounce house for the kids
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *GOODLUCK WIT THE EVENT MOST HATED..............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 12:08 AM~11281235
> *Come join us and we will have a bounce house for the kids
> 
> 
> ...












WILL BE THERE!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11282913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Gotta get your team together before you start talking like this...hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:42 PM~11189855
> *Join us for the fun!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Still working on it bRO!  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 7 2008, 10:16 AM~11283503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for helping out Sean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

<span style='color:red'>*HMMMMM What's next? * :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11285942
> *HMMMMM What's next?   :dunno:
> *


You tell us :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11285954
> *You tell us :biggrin:
> *


I have no clue :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

SOLD!!!


Congrats Homie!!!!!


What you got planned now???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 03:21 PM~11286141
> *I have no clue :cheesy:
> *


I'm surprised you didn't take the goodtimes off of the wheels first that way theres not a ride up there with your logo on it unless he's a member??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Co to Canada...thats one hell of a long ass drive!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 7 2008, 03:43 PM~11286336
> *SOLD!!!
> Congrats Homie!!!!!
> What you got planned now???
> *


Thanks dog....but I dunno what's next.....May see something out there Aug 31st :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 05:53 PM~11287507
> *Thanks dog....but I dunno what's next.....May see something out there Aug 31st :0
> *


Good that way you can bring it to our bbq :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 06:39 PM~11287899
> *Good that way you can bring it to our bbq :cheesy:
> *


I'm trying homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11287920
> *I'm trying homie
> *


is it a convertible regal??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11287920
> *I'm trying homie
> *


Tell your Brother let's do this sale we was talking about :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11287931
> *is it a convertible regal??
> *


That's one of the ten I was looking at


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 06:44 PM~11287945
> *Tell your Brother let's do this sale we was talking about :cheesy:
> *


if your talking about his 63 :no: one of the ten damn must be nice to have cash


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 06:49 PM~11287984
> *if your talking about his 63 :no: one of the ten damn must be nice to have cash
> *


  
I'm just bullshiting,to everyone so nothing gets twisted JR would never sell that Trey......but if he ever did..........................I'd be First in line probably fighting to buy it.
I can't spend all the money made on the Deuce cause I got bills from when I was laid off and the Deuce was going through a comma but you can believe Imma come out hard homie  and hopefully I'll be at your Picnic with it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 06:52 PM~11288020
> *
> I'm just bullshiting,to everyone so nothing gets twisted JR would never sell that Trey......but if he ever did..........................I'd be First in line probably fighting to buy it.
> I can't spend all the money made on the Deuce cause I got bills from when I was laid off and the Deuce was going through a comma but you can believe Imma come out hard homie  and hopefully I'll be at your Picnic with it :biggrin:
> *


Hey dog just use that money to fix on my 59 and it can be like it's both ours we'll just keep it at my house :cheesy: you can even roll it when you come down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 06:52 PM~11288020
> *
> I'm just bullshiting,to everyone so nothing gets twisted JR would never sell that Trey......but if he ever did..........................I'd be First in line probably fighting to buy it.
> I can't spend all the money made on the Deuce cause I got bills from when I was laid off and the Deuce was going through a comma but you can believe Imma come out hard homie  and hopefully I'll be at your Picnic with it :biggrin:
> *


Actually dog when I thought my ride was gonna sell I was begging that fool to sell me the 63 of course I'd have to come up with way more cash and I thought I almost had him broke but I was probably just bullshitting myself he wouldn't sell it which is a good thing I love that car :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

See you at the picnic Larry were coming down all the way from wyoming.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 07:10 PM~11288212
> *See you at the picnic Larry were coming down all the way from wyoming.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those Wyoming boys full-time everything


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11288255
> *Those Wyoming boys full-time everything
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...
WHATS UP CO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 7 2008, 08:46 PM~11289052
> *whats up co
> *


So is City Wide gonna represent down in here in La Junta for our BBQ??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11289230
> *So is City Wide gonna represent down in here in La Junta for our BBQ??
> *


WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE WE STILL OWE YOU GUYS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11282913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Gotta get your team together before you start talking like this...hahahaha
> *


I got confidence and I might not even make the live draft :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 7 2008, 09:05 PM~11289274
> *WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE WE STILL OWE YOU GUYS FROM LAST YEAR
> *


I knew you'd remember I was gonna bring it up but I figured I'd wait to see what you said :cheesy: Thanks Rich looking forward to seeing you guys there


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11289331
> *I knew you'd remember I was gonna bring it up but I figured I'd wait to see what you said :cheesy:  Thanks Rich looking forward to seeing you guys there
> *


NEVER FORGET :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY STILL HAVE MONTE TO ROLL DOWN IN I HAVE A FEELING I WILL BUT U NEVER KNOW


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 7 2008, 09:11 PM~11289351
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


Go to bed.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 7 2008, 09:11 PM~11289349
> *NEVER FORGET  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOPEFULLY STILL HAVE MONTE TO ROLL DOWN IN I HAVE A FEELING I WILL  BUT U NEVER KNOW
> *


Why not you might sell it or what?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 7 2008, 09:12 PM~11289358
> *Go to bed.
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:13 PM~11289373
> *Why not you might sell it or what?
> *


GOT A DEAL WORKING BUT HAVING SOME 2ND THOUGHTS NOT SURE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11289407
> *GOT A DEAL WORKING BUT HAVING SOME 2ND THOUGHTS NOT SURE
> *


Why you gonna sell to work on your other ride?? I put too much into my car to sell I know I can do better work but not willing to sell this one I'll have to prove myself when I do my 59


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11289407
> *GOT A DEAL WORKING BUT HAVING SOME 2ND THOUGHTS NOT SURE
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11289462
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11289462
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


So are you trying to buy it :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11289501
> *So are you trying to buy it :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:28 PM~11289541
> *
> *


Then if you buy it your ass better bring it down here Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11289568
> *Then if you buy it your ass better bring it down here Cip
> *


HOPEFULLY!! DONT REALLY WANNA CRUISE RICH'S RIDE THE WAY HE HAD IT. GOTTA PUT MY OWN SPIN ON IT!  BUT IF I HAVE IT BY THEN I'LL TAKE IT


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11289429
> *Why you gonna sell to work on your other ride?? I put too much into my car to sell I know I can do better work but not willing to sell this one I'll have to prove myself when I do my 59
> *


MY HEART IS TRULY IN MY 65 I NEED IT DONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:36 PM~11289640
> *HOPEFULLY!! DONT REALLY WANNA CRUISE RICH'S RIDE THE WAY HE HAD IT. GOTTA PUT MY OWN SPIN ON IT!   BUT IF I HAVE IT BY THEN I'LL TAKE IT
> *


  so what kind of cash you forking out :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11289653
> *  so what kind of cash you forking out :biggrin:
> *


SORRY NOT GOING DOWN THAT ROAD!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:38 PM~11289661
> *SORRY NOT GOING DOWN THAT ROAD!!
> *


Thats cool good luck and to you to Rich on whatever you decide


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up jr


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, *SIKSIX*, impala63
look foward to meeting you at the meeting homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11289693
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, impala63
> look foward to meeting you at the meeting homie
> *


So he's out of Denver but will be a Pueblo chapter member?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11289725
> *So he's out of Denver but will be a Pueblo chapter member?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11289785
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 7 2008, 09:40 PM~11289680
> *whats up jr
> *


Not much homie.How are you doing?You coming down to LJ for the BBQ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know we can count on you to come down right Paul


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO AND LARRY...........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 7 2008, 10:31 PM~11290146
> *WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO AND LARRY...........
> *


No much just waiting for that GT show whats up with you Chucks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11289693
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, impala63
> look foward to meeting you at the meeting homie
> *


  


Is there a date yet?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11289725
> *So he's out of Denver but will be a Pueblo chapter member?
> *



:yes: 


If I get in, I wanna be in for the long haul...my personality seem to "fit" with the SoCO Chapter fellaz so thats what my gut told me. I may have to go out of my way to get to meetings and stuff but if thats what it takes then so be it. This is my first time being involved with a club so its all pretty new to me.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its Friday................


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 8 2008, 06:03 AM~11291729
> *Its Friday................
> *



x2

Wuz new Colorado!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11289987
> *Not much homie.How are you doing?You coming down to LJ for the BBQ?
> *


 :yes: ARE YOU COOKING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn, I haven't been on LIL for less than 24 hours and I fell 3 pages back :0 

That's what IMTALKENBOUT.COM :cheesy: 


Congrats on the sale ROy!

Date of our meeting is the 17th SIKSIX, and I know that is your kid's B~day, but we'll see what we can do w/ that.

I'll PM you  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 8 2008, 01:38 AM~11291367
> *:yes:
> If I get in, I wanna be in for the long haul...my personality seem to "fit" with the SoCO Chapter fellaz so thats what my gut told me.  I may have to go out of my way to get to meetings and stuff but if thats what it takes then so be it. This is my first time being involved with a club so its all pretty new to me.*



*He don't know he has to detail the president's car at every show for the first year or until we get another pROspect to take his place :0 





























JK bRO! :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! Congrats Roy... Im gonna miss seeing that car in da C.S.C.!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2008, 10:22 AM~11292916
> *Whutz good everyone!!! Congrats Roy... Im gonna miss seeing that car in da C.S.C.!!!
> *


You told me you were gonna come to our bbq also Fes whats up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11292614
> *He don't know he has to detail the president's car at every show for the first year or until we get another pROspect to take his place :0
> JK bRO! :biggrin:
> *


thats the truth right ther Sean :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 8 2008, 08:35 AM~11292227
> *:yes: ARE YOU COOKING
> *


NO so you should be alright. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11290402
> *No much just waiting for that GT show whats up with you Chucks
> *


*JUST HERE ENJOYING HOME BIG DOG...TRYING TO GET THE BIG BODY READY FO VEGAS DOGGY......MOST HATED GONNA BE IN VEGAS DOG SO WE CAN PARTY OH QUE?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT MONTE CIP..........*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 10:24 AM~11292937
> *You told me you were gonna come to our bbq also Fes whats up?
> *


I can't promise you I'll have a lolo down there but I did tell you I was gonna go... :biggrin: So im definitely gonna be there!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 8 2008, 12:33 PM~11294161
> *WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT MONTE CIP..........
> *


.......


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 8 2008, 12:33 PM~11294161
> *WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT MONTE CIP..........
> *


WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 8 2008, 09:33 AM~11292593
> *
> Date of our meeting is the 17th SIKSIX, and I know that is your kid's B~day, but we'll see what we can do w/ that.
> 
> ...


OK.



> *He don't know he has to detail the president's car at every show for the first year or until we get another pROspect to take his place
> 
> JK bRO!  *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2008, 01:05 PM~11294493
> *I can't promise you I'll have a lolo down there but I did tell you I was gonna go...  :biggrin:  So im definitely gonna be there!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 8 2008, 03:26 PM~11295457
> *OK.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't be laughing when he hands you the bucket full of supplies and says here you go the car is right there :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Hahahaha...no shit huh


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 03:33 PM~11295496
> *Don't be laughing when he hands you the bucket full of supplies and says here you go the car is right there :cheesy:
> *


If thats the case we need a prospect.Im tired of washing my ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11296227
> *If thats the case we need a prospect.Im tired of washing my ride.
> *


With all that trim on your ride he wouldn't be a prospect for long he'd quit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11296657
> *With all that trim on your ride he wouldn't be a prospect for long he'd quit :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Colorado for you guys that are looking for a GOOD start for cheap
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/788070751.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 5 2008, 11:04 AM~11264256
> *We do our best. We have had our bumps in the road, but for the most part we don't ego trip. We are all on the same mission with a different CC name.
> *


well said and described


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11296657
> *With all that trim on your ride he wouldn't be a prospect for long he'd quit :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11294019
> *NO so you should be alright. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 8 2008, 06:45 PM~11296922
> *:angry:
> *


since your mad I might as well throw it out there your too damn picky and he'd be washing my ride


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11297030
> *since your mad I might as well throw it out there your too damn picky and he'd be washing my ride
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy get at me about the bowling situation!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11297030
> *since your mad I might as well throw it out there your too damn picky and he'd be washing my ride
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 09:31 PM~11290143
> *I know we can count on you to come down right Paul
> *


Thats Right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11297453
> *Thats Right
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 7 2008, 09:31 PM~11290146
> *WHATS CRACKEN PAULITO AND LARRY...........
> *


Whats going on Chuck. :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11297467
> *
> *


How you doing Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD,how bout you Paul?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11297453
> *Thats Right
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11296657
> *With all that trim on your ride he wouldn't be a prospect for long he'd quit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:32 PM~11296843
> *well said and described
> *


*Gracias perRO  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is for Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just wanted to break 8,000 posts :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11295397
> *WHATCHA  TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?!!!
> *


*I HEAR YOU FOO...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11297468
> *Whats going on Chuck.  :wave:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER....YOU GONNA BE IN VEGAS CARNAL?* :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP GOODTIMERS ,AND RO .


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rich,what you up to today homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well Rich has the jumpstart with 5 raffle entries for the rims :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11301608
> *well Rich has the jumpstart with 5 raffle entries for the rims :thumbsup:
> *


I think he's gonna have some competition!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well like I told Rich the rims will be raffled regardless if there are 20 tickets sold or 2000....so far only 5 have been sold so chances are good.The rims will be presented to the winner during trophy ceremony on August 31st at Palenque during the show.Winner must be present to recieve them and no Good Times affiliates are allowed to purchase raffle tickets.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 9 2008, 03:28 PM~11301737
> *well like I told Rich the rims will be raffled regardless if there are 20 tickets sold or 2000....so far only 5 have been sold so chances are good.The rims will be presented to the winner during trophy ceremony on August 31st at Palenque during the show.Winner must be present to recieve them and no Good Times affiliates are allowed to purchase raffle tickets.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 9 2008, 03:28 PM~11301737
> *well like I told Rich the rims will be raffled regardless if there are 20 tickets sold or 2000....so far only 5 have been sold so chances are good.The rims will be presented to the winner during trophy ceremony on August 31st at Palenque during the show.Winner must be present to recieve them and no Good Times affiliates are allowed to purchase raffle tickets.
> *


 :0 :0 I can't wait


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

So Sad to See Him Go........................ :angel: :angel:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:28 PM~11301737
> *well like I told Rich the rims will be raffled regardless if there are 20 tickets sold or 2000....so far only 5 have been sold so chances are good.The rims will be presented to the winner during trophy ceremony on August 31st at Palenque during the show.Winner must be present to recieve them and no Good Times affiliates are allowed to purchase raffle tickets.
> *


damn there goes my chance to win some rims :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 12:53 AM~11304915
> *So Sad to See Him Go........................ :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


true dat mutha fucker was funny as fuck!  :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 01:53 AM~11304915
> *So Sad to See Him Go........................ :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *CHANGING MINDZ*

*What's good ******? You wanna get that done today?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 10:49 AM~11305909
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> What's good ******? You wanna get that done today?
> *


*BUDDY * YEAH WHENEVER AFTER 1. DID YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 10:50 AM~11305916
> *BUDDY  YEAH WHENEVER AFTER 1. DID YOU YESTERDAY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11305930
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHAT TIME TODAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 10:56 AM~11305947
> *WHAT TIME TODAY
> *



ralph r u gonna ride


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 10:59 AM~11305967
> *ralph r u gonna ride
> *


ARE YOU. I WANNA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 11:00 AM~11305970
> *ARE YOU. I WANNA
> *



im headed to kyles in 20 min


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 11:02 AM~11305982
> *im headed to kyles in 20 min
> *


WITH YOUR BIKE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 11:04 AM~11306002
> *WITH YOUR BIKE
> *



with both of them in case mine dont work :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 11:08 AM~11306028
> *with both of them in case mine dont work :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Man been on LIL for a sec and today is the first time iv seen this topic what up to the rollers only nice to talk to some off yall from good times I need to post some pics of my 2 projects 52 styline and my 63 biscayne Im training my 63 to start wonting to eat Peaches & Cream but it seems to like mans food


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11307512
> *Man been on LIL for a sec and today is the first time iv seen this topic what up to the rollers only nice to talk to some off yall from good times  I need to post some pics of my 2 projects  52 styline and my 63 biscayne  Im training my 63 to start wonting to eat Peaches & Cream  but it seems to like mans food
> *


Welcome to the CO topic :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN TO MY GENTE IN COLORADO CANT WAIT TO POUND A FEW WIT YOU VATOS AGAIN, SEE YOU IN VEGAS AND THE CLOCK IS TICKING......*  




























*CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU FOO'S IN VEGAS............* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit FULLTIME HUSTLE I got all fucked up that


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11307962
> *Welcome to the CO topic :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks dogg havent seen none of the cars in a bit. Hope to seen some big things next year


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11307512
> *Man been on LIL for a sec and today is the first time iv seen this topic what up to the rollers only nice to talk to some off yall from good times  I need to post some pics of my 2 projects  52 styline and my 63 biscayne  Im training my 63 to start wonting to eat Peaches & Cream  but it seems to like mans food
> *


 :uh: 

*ROLLERZ ONLY  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

maybe the next ride???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 07:51 PM~11309637
> *maybe the next ride???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11309637
> *maybe the next ride???
> 
> 
> ...


Let us see the rest of it ROY...........


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 07:44 PM~11308989
> *:uh:
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


sorry about the miss spelling the letters are close though. I figured the commit about chad would have been the thing u would notice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think those are 88's but they look a lil beat up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11309803
> *sorry about the miss spelling the letters are close though.  I figured the commit about chad would have been the thing u would notice
> *


Welcome to lay it low homie,I'm Roy with Good Times


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11309820
> *I think those are 88's but they look a lil beat up
> *


sell them to me cheap cheap and get some new ones :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SOME GOODTIMES IN THE SEVEN ONE NINA..........FO SHO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Should I cop it? :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11309901
> *Should I cop it? :scrutinize:
> *


How can we tell you if we haven't seen it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:05 PM~11309844
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it do b*RO*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up GOODTIMES.. That was fun. Nice car


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM~11309829
> *Welcome to lay it low homie,I'm Roy with Good Times
> *


Thanks bro that u in the pic with Shawn my names Jeff by the way


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11309932
> *How can we tell you if we haven't seen it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11309952
> *What it do bRO
> *


 CHILLIN AT HOME. WHATS UP LARRY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11310030
> *CHILLIN AT HOME. WHATS UP LARRY?
> *


Not much homie just at work waiting to get off and drink a beer. So whats been going down in Pueblo any cruising?? I've been wanting to go down there in the elco and bust a cruise


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, MOSTHATED CC, 84ImpalaFinishaDream, PROPER DOS, thirtymax
HAVENT SEEN THIS MANY AT ONE TIME IN A LONG TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11310040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good so is it lifted? I personally like the duece better but I understand if you had to sell to get some stuff caught up homie family first oh and I'm not a fan of the interior combo just an honest opinion


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11310046
> *Not much homie just at work waiting to get off and drink a beer. So whats been going down in Pueblo any cruising?? I've been wanting to go down there in the elco and bust a cruise
> *


NOT REALLY. WE WERE IN THE MAGNUM ONE NIGHT BY THE BAR AND GOT PULLED OVER AND TICKETED FOR HOLDING UP TRAFFIC :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:17 PM~11310048
> *5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, MOSTHATED CC, 84ImpalaFinishaDream, PROPER DOS, thirtymax
> HAVENT SEEN THIS MANY AT ONE TIME IN A LONG TIME
> *


alright I'm on this one everytime someone does this I step out for a sec and not on the list


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:18 PM~11310078
> *NOT REALLY. WE WERE IN THE MAGNUM ONE NIGHT BY THE BAR AND GOT PULLED OVER AND TICKETED FOR HOLDING UP TRAFFIC :angry:
> *


you should of told that cop how else were you gonna parking lot pimp if your driving fast


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11310090
> *alright I'm on this one everytime someone does this I step out for a sec and not on the list
> *


YOU'RE NEXT TO ME


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

I ll have to put some pic of both my projects the 52 & 63 either on here or start a projects topic of my own its a one man show and i anit got deep pockets like yall put it be nice to so thoughts form reel riders not folks that do this cause it a cool hobby


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:21 PM~11310119
> *I ll have to put some pic of both my projects the 52 & 63 either on here or start a projects topic of my own its a one man show and i anit got deep pockets like yall put it be nice to so thoughts form reel riders not folks that do  this cause it a cool hobby
> *


I did a lot of my own work on my car so I know what a one man band is like the homies helped out some but they have their family and fulltime jobs so you know


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:20 PM~11310111
> *you should of told that cop how else were you gonna parking lot pimp if your driving fast
> *


TRUE. HE WAS A DICK AND THEN SEAN CALLS HIM A DICK SO THAT DIDNT HELP MATTERS. IT WAS FUNNY THOUGH!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's only 10k not lifted but just one of the many that I've found


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11310169
> *It's only 10k not lifted  but just one of the many that I've found
> 
> 
> ...


take your time Roy the summer is almost over and if you can keep your hands off that cash maybe you'll find something you really like unless you really like this car all I'm saying is don't settle homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11310160
> *TRUE. HE WAS A DICK AND THEN SEAN CALLS HIM A DICK SO THAT DIDNT HELP MATTERS. IT WAS FUNNY THOUGH!!!
> *


I usually only talk shit if I already know I'm getting a ticket but yeah we have a supercop here and man he's an ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know I gotta be patient,I'm a very impatient person but I believe I'll come up strong...Thanks for the words Larry


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice to see im not the only 1 i had to part out my 84 impala cuz no sooner did i get it paint a car wash fell on it real Talk that aint a lie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11310210
> *I know I gotta be patient,I'm a very impatient person but I believe I'll come up strong...Thanks for the words Larry
> *


I can tell you are Roy but something will come up but that 4 is nice though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The 4 is nice being an SS makes it better but you know I gotta get some twisting heads shit since I got rid of the Deuce,hopefully I'll have something for that La Junta run :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11310211
> *Nice to see im not the only 1 i had to part out my 84 impala cuz no sooner did i get it paint a car wash fell on it  real Talk  that aint a lie
> *


check out the MOST HATED topic were only 3 strong but I think were doing alright there is a lot of pics of our rides on there :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406572


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11310253
> *The 4 is nice being an SS makes it better but you know I gotta get some twisting heads shit since I got rid of the Deuce,hopefully I'll have something for that La Junta run :biggrin:
> *


I know whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11310261
> *check out the MOST HATED topic were only 3 strong but I think were doing alright there is a lot of pics of our rides on there :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406572
> *


Big ups love the work the el has a sic bed / like the finish work on the vert/ love that brown but to much gooooold for me im more of a chrome man thats all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:38 PM~11310377
> *Big ups love the work  the el has a sic bed / like the finish work on the vert/ love that brown but to much gooooold for me im more of a chrome man thats all
> *


my 59 will be all chrome


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11310205
> *I usually only talk shit if I already know I'm getting a ticket but yeah we have a supercop here and man he's an ass
> *


all of a sudden they have huge heads here and i hate it


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

that shit will look clean but that a big grill watch the color you choose to paint it can f&*k things up on a car that big


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up chuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11310412
> *all of a sudden they have huge heads here and i hate it
> *


we always have one fucker here that thinks he's the shit then if there is a city function and all the cops are out they play follow the leader with the one *** :angry:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

got to leave for a sec baby crying like some one stole his bottle


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11310421
> *that shit will look clean but that a big grill watch the color you choose to paint it can f&*k things up on a car that big
> *


it'll be like a bright red or cherry red no metalic at all and white fins with a white top they came original that way


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11310423
> *whats up chuck
> *



headed out for a cruise and some ice cream il be back in a few :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 PM~11310442
> *headed out for a cruise and some ice cream il be back in a few :biggrin:
> *


SNAKE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:42 PM~11310427
> *we always have one fucker here that thinks he's the shit then if there is a city function and all the cops are out they play follow the leader with the one *** :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DO THEY HASSLE YOU FOR YOUR YEARLY BAR B QUE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:46 PM~11310473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DO THEY HASSLE YOU FOR YOUR YEARLY BAR B QUE
> *


They didn't last year see thats the same day as a town function that goes on right down town we drank beer at the park and jammed radio all day and not a one cop bothered


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 PM~11310442
> *headed out for a cruise and some ice cream il be back in a few :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11310503
> *They didn't last year see thats the same day as a town function that goes on right down town we drank beer at the park and jammed radio all day and not a one cop bothered
> *


COOL I MISSED LAST YEAR BUT IM THERE THIS YEAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:51 PM~11310537
> *COOL I MISSED LAST YEAR BUT IM THERE THIS YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11310522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! NOW I WANT ICE CREAM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11310169
> *It's only 10k not lifted  but just one of the many that I've found
> 
> 
> ...


*My bad just found out it was lifted* :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS THE CAR LOCATED AT ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

La Junta Bar-B-que is the shit I think we are staying that night the caravaning back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:53 PM~11310565
> *WHERE IS THE CAR LOCATED AT ROY
> *


On the damn east coast.Will cost me at least 2k to get it here...I was thinking may be a good flip car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:56 PM~11310589
> *La Junta Bar-B-que is the shit I think we are staying that night the caravaning back
> *


Thats what I like to hear Roy and it should be 2x better this year they'll be 
*GOODTIMES* again :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11310621
> *Thats what I like to hear Roy and it should be 2x better this year they'll be
> GOODTIMES again :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you know we'll be there dog,I'm hoping I'll have a ride but I'll be there for sure...ride or not.Cool ass place and people.Everyone should come,don't get much better than that doggie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11310654
> *you know we'll be there dog,I'm hoping I'll have a ride but I'll be there for sure...ride or not.Cool ass place and people.Everyone should come,don't get much better than that doggie
> *


I'll try and find out where I'm gonna be at in the springs on tuesday so you can tell me who is closest so I can get you those flyers I'm trying to get my cuz to go down to the GOODTIMES show he has a pretty nice regal just trying to make it bigger and get some more funds for a good cause you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11310702
> *I'll try and find out where I'm gonna be at in the springs on tuesday so you can tell me who is closest so I can get you those flyers I'm trying to get my cuz to go down to the GOODTIMES show he has a pretty nice regal just trying to make it bigger and get some more funds for a good cause you know
> *


I hear ya homie and we appreciate it.There will be an under construction competition,plus plenty more hopefully everyone just has a GOOD TIME and next years will definately be bigger and better


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:57 PM~11310619
> *On the damn east coast.Will cost me at least 2k to get it here...I was thinking may be a good flip car
> *


CRUISE IT FOR THE REST OF THE SUMMER THEN SELL IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 10:06 PM~11310732
> *I hear ya homie and we appreciate it.There will be an under construction competition,plus plenty more hopefully everyone just has a GOOD TIME and next years will definately be bigger and better
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I HAD TO PICK ME UP A COPY LAST NIGHT!!!!!*


















*KEEP REPEN OUT THERE COLORADO LOWRIDERS.....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looking good chuckieboy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11311783
> *I HAD TO PICK ME UP A COPY LAST NIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*Congratulations Chucks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

That's the 1st time I've seen the interior and inside the trunk. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:53 PM~11310562
> *My bad just found out it was lifted :0
> *



*Looks like it's airbagged :dunno: Either way, you can do better than that for 10K ROy, IMO.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11309803
> *sorry about the miss spelling the letters are close though.  I figured the commit about chad would have been the thing u would notice
> *


*It's all good homie, just have major pride in my club, I'm sure you understand. But yeah if your going after Chad, you have big shoes to fill.  *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co good moring to everyone :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7+Aug 10 2008, 11:13 PM~11312152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS LARRY.....*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> *It's all good homie, just have major pride in my club, I'm sure you understand. But yeah if your going after Chad, you have big shoes to fill.  *
> [/quote
> 
> X-2 .. :yes: :yes: THATS STILL 1 BAD ASS 62 2 BEAT.... WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11312172
> *Looks like it's airbagged :dunno:  Either way, you can do better than that for 10K ROy, IMO.
> *



NICE AVATOR PIX.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11311783
> *I HAD TO PICK ME UP A COPY LAST NIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS GOODTIMER.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:06 PM~11310732
> *I hear ya homie and we appreciate it.There will be an under construction competition,plus plenty more hopefully everyone just has a GOOD TIME and next years will definately be bigger and better
> *


WHAT UP ROY? DAMN I LEAVE 4 A MINUTE AND U GO SELL UR CAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:07 PM~11310743
> *CRUISE IT FOR THE REST OF THE SUMMER THEN SELL IT
> *


GET BACK TO WORK ON THAT CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11310442
> *headed out for a cruise and some ice cream il be back in a few :biggrin:
> *


BUDDY..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:16 PM~11310040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Long time no see Tony.......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:57 AM~11313318
> *NICE AVATOR PIX.. :biggrin:
> *


*Gracias :biggrin: *


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

great news i have parked my 78 olds to fix up 
it took forever to get a start on it :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

1998, 2002, 2006, and now 2007 Club of the Year


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:15 AM~11314670
> *Long time no see Tony.......
> *


i got lost. :biggrin: what up jr?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 11 2008, 07:58 AM~11313322
> *CONGRATS GOODTIMER.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS PERRO.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 11 2008, 05:51 PM~11318030
> *1998, 2002, 2006, and now 2007 Club of the Year
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE ARE SOME MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENTS ESE....I AINT GONNA LIE I WOULD BE BRAGGEN TAMBIEN HOMIE....WE ALL TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO AND ESPECIALLY IN OUR CLUBS AND OUR FAMILIAS.....DO WHAT IT DO AND NUTHEN BUT RESPECT FO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:59 AM~11313330
> *GET BACK TO WORK ON THAT CAR. :biggrin:
> *


whats up TONY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11311783
> *I HAD TO PICK ME UP A COPY LAST NIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11318030
> *1998, 2002, 2006, and now 2007 Club of the Year
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 11 2008, 07:09 PM~11318189
> *THOSE ARE SOME MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENTS ESE....I AINT GONNA LIE I WOULD BE BRAGGEN TAMBIEN HOMIE....WE ALL TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO AND ESPECIALLY IN OUR CLUBS AND OUR FAMILIAS.....DO WHAT IT DO AND NUTHEN BUT RESPECT FO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*Gracias PerRO, we appreciate your humble words *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 11 2008, 07:02 PM~11318121
> *i got lost. :biggrin: what up jr?
> *


Not much same old shit..............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If your in the Springs or close to the Springs check out GOODTIMES car club's Bowling party to help support a good cause come on guys lets show everybody were good people and can do something for a good cause. The Springs needs the help after the stabbing that happened at the carshow. Sorry to bring up a sore subject but it's true lets all pitch in fellas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 11 2008, 11:09 PM~11320969
> *If your in the Springs or close to the Springs check out GOODTIMES car club's Bowling party to help support a good cause come on guys lets show everybody were good people and can do something for a good cause. The Springs needs the help after the stabbing that happened at the carshow. Sorry to bring up a sore subject but it's true lets all pitch in fellas
> *


Thanks doggie,we appreciate the support


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 11 2008, 06:48 PM~11318580
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS FES DOGGIE...........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11318690
> *Gracias PerRO, we appreciate your humble words
> *


*YA ~SAVEZ HOMIE...SEE YOU IN VEGAS DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11321417
> *YA ~SAVEZ HOMIE...SEE YOU IN VEGAS DOGGIE!!!!
> *


We gonna go live! :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11311783
> *I HAD TO PICK ME UP A COPY LAST NIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Chuck, im in that bitch too. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 07:23 AM~11322640
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 06:23 AM~11322640
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


GOOD Morning :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CIPIE?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING LARRY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:27 PM~11321137
> *Thanks doggie,we appreciate the support
> *


Don't sweat it we all need to pitch in to help this LOWRIDER game GROW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 12 2008, 08:10 AM~11322798
> *GOOD MORNING LARRY.
> *


How you doing this morning?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 PM~11321922
> *We gonna go live! :cheesy:
> *


*YOU KNOW IT............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 12 2008, 07:04 AM~11322772
> *Congrats Chuck, im in that bitch too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*HELL YEA FOO...DESPENSA HOMIE, I SHOULD HAVE TOOK YOUR PIC TAMBIEN AND POSTED IT UP!!! CONGRATS PAULITO AND WAY TO REP THAT GOODTIMES CC HOMIE..............* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 11 2008, 11:09 PM~11320969
> *If your in the Springs or close to the Springs check out GOODTIMES car club's Bowling party to help support a good cause come on guys lets show everybody were good people and can do something for a good cause. The Springs needs the help after the stabbing that happened at the carshow. Sorry to bring up a sore subject but it's true lets all pitch in fellas
> *


x2!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


GOODTIMES always doin BIG things!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 12 2008, 08:10 AM~11322796
> *WHATS GOOD CIPIE?
> *


NOT MUCH HERE ON THIS SIDE! JUST TRYIN TO PUT SOME THINGS TOGETHER!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2008, 07:11 AM~11322801
> *Don't sweat it we all need to pitch in to help this LOWRIDER game GROW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 12 2008, 08:04 AM~11322772
> *Congrats Chuck, im in that bitch too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Look at you guyz, alwayz doin' it big!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good wit' da CO!!! Whut up Izz, I see you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2008, 09:31 AM~11323240
> *Whutz good wit' da CO!!! Whut up Izz, I see you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much Homie, just workin..

Ain't shit goin on here either, tryin to figure out how to keep myself busy!!!
:banghead: 

No work, No money!!!  

Automotive industry sucks right now.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11323410
> *Not much Homie, just workin..
> 
> Ain't shit goin on here either, tryin to figure out how to keep myself busy!!!
> ...


Jus stay up homie!!! Peeps is startin' to ride scooters and bicycles now!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2008, 10:03 AM~11323434
> *Jus stay up homie!!! Peeps is startin' to ride scooters and bicycles now!!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL!!! I know...most of these fools are in full gear to ride a moped down the street!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh well...wuz up wit you bro???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats on that spread there Paul looking good homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2008, 11:15 AM~11324516
> *Congrats on that spread there Paul looking good homie
> *


thanks larry, I should have sent bigger pictures


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *65 IMPALA SS, CHANGING MINDZ*

*What's good Richie?

What's cracken bROther?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11326597
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 65 IMPALA SS, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> What's good Richie?
> ...


WAITING FOR THE 6:00 HOUR. WHATS UP bRO. WHY YOU CANT ANSWER ME BACK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 12 2008, 05:29 PM~11327021
> *WAITING FOR THE 6:00 HOUR. WHATS UP bRO. WHY YOU CANT ANSWER ME BACK
> *


*por que?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11327032
> *por que?
> *


ABOUT WHAT TIME THAT EVENT STARTED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 12 2008, 05:47 PM~11327147
> *ABOUT WHAT TIME THAT EVENT STARTED
> *


*PM SENT  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 12 2008, 08:04 AM~11322772
> *Congrats Chuck, im in that bitch too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Looken real Firme Paul, congrats home boy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to Paul on the First Lowrider in Iraq and his appearance in Lowrider readers rides as well as Chunkster and his ex Trey
Also RollerZ on thier appearance in the new Lowrider magazine.Big ups everyone


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 12 2008, 06:35 PM~11327485
> *Big ups to Paul on the First Lowrider in Iraq and his appearance in Lowrider readers rides as well as Chunkster and his ex Trey
> Also RollerZ on thier appearance in the new Lowrider magazine.Big ups everyone
> *


I thought he still had the trey too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 12 2008, 06:40 PM~11327545
> *I thought he still had the trey too.
> *


*I think he sold the Trey and bought the Fleetwood or traded??*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11327563
> *I think he sold the Trey and bought the Fleetwood or traded??
> *


Yeah he traded got a pretty bad as Big Body,a heavy hitter.Lucky Fawker


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I knew he had the big body but never heard that he got ride of the 63.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 12 2008, 05:35 PM~11327485
> *Big ups to Paul on the First Lowrider in Iraq and his appearance in Lowrider readers rides as well as Chunkster and his ex Trey
> Also RollerZ on thier appearance in the new Lowrider magazine.Big ups everyone
> *


Thanks Roy, just trying to represent. :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ROLLERZ DOIN IT AGAIN... :biggrin: 



























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP CHUCK ? IM STILL WAITN ON U 2 CALL ME BACK :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES PASSING TRU ENJOY HOMIES  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP CHUCK


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:18 PM~11328861
> *GOOD TIMES PASSING TRU ENJOY HOMIES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g
> *


 :thumbsup: Looking good GT.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11328995
> *:thumbsup: Looking good GT.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:52 PM~11328593
> *ROLLERZ DOIN IT AGAIN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:54 PM~11328618
> *WHAT UP CHUCK ? IM STILL WAITN ON U 2 CALL ME BACK :angry:
> *



answer


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 12 2008, 09:22 PM~11328896
> *WHATS UP CHUCK
> *



chillen buddy you


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11326597
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 65 IMPALA SS, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> What's good Richie?
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R THINGS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 12 2008, 10:00 PM~11329276
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R THINGS
> *



*Going alright, can't complain I guess........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:18 PM~11328861
> *GOOD TIMES PASSING TRU ENJOY HOMIES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g
> *


*Looking firme homie. I don't know about giving the hyna the key to OC though :cheesy: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11330205
> *Looking firme homie. I don't know about giving the hyna the key to OC though :cheesy:
> *


AND THAT WAS THE KEY DOWG :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 12 2008, 11:34 AM~11324092
> *LOL!!! I know...most of these fools are in full gear to ride a moped down the street!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Same ol' shit... working!!! Yea a moped don't sound that bad right now!!! :roflmao:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin: any one have some cheep rims for sale 
i need some here in the 719 
holla if you have some 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11330194
> *Going alright, can't complain I guess........
> *


I dropped them flyers at your spot homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:24 AM~11330880
> *I dropped them flyers at your spot homie
> *


*OK cool bROtha, I'll get 'em out there  *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co good moring to everyone :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11330572
> *Same ol' shit... working!!! Yea a moped don't sound that bad right now!!!  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: 


What up CO!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Aug 12 2008, 11:41 PM~11330602
> *:biggrin: any one have some cheep rims for sale
> i need some here in the 719
> holla if you have some
> ...


Good Times is raffling some off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 13 2008, 10:14 AM~11332749
> *Good Times is raffling some off!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm winning those :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 10:46 AM~11333001
> *I'm winning those :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

By the way whutz up CO!!! and Larry when's the Most Hated picnic? I know I could probably go back and look but thatz a pain in da ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11333319
> *By the way whutz up CO!!! and Larry when's the Most Hated picnic? I know I could probably go back and look but thatz a pain in da ass!!!  :biggrin:
> *


September 13th.Starts at noon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11333319
> *By the way whutz up CO!!! and Larry when's the Most Hated picnic? I know I could probably go back and look but thatz a pain in da ass!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Roy should also be handing out flyers at the bowling event that will be going down for the GOODTIMES on august 17th.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Aug 13 2008, 11:25 AM~11333798
> *http://download.gannett.edgesuite.net/detn...ider/index.html
> *


 *TTT WE GO G~TIMERS............*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:05 PM~11334214
> *Roy should also be handing out flyers at the bowling event that will be going down for the GOODTIMES on august 17th.
> *


THATS MY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND BIG UPS FOR THE COLORADO GUYS MAKING THE MAGAZINE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11335539
> *THATS MY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:
> *


How old are you gonna be 40?? :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 03:14 PM~11335793
> *How old are you gonna be 40?? :cheesy:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11333643
> *September 13th.Starts at noon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 01:05 PM~11334214
> *Roy should also be handing out flyers at the bowling event that will be going down for the GOODTIMES on august 17th.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11335539
> *THATS MY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:
> *


Damn the next day is mine,you better be bringing your ass down to LJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:07 PM~11336201
> *Damn the next day is mine,you better be bringing your ass down to LJ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 13 2008, 04:05 PM~11336180
> *
> *


*WHAT IT DO FOO!!! VEGAS WAITING ON YOU GOODTIMER!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 13 2008, 04:22 PM~11335869
> *:rant:
> *


I'm just playing dog I know your gonna be 21 homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *SWIPH*

*What's cracken my bROther fROm anotha motha!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do Sean?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 13 2008, 11:44 PM~11340179
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> 
> What's cracken my bROther fROm anotha motha!
> *


JUS STAYIN TRUE LIKE ALWAYS- unlike these fake ****** UP around here-LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 12:44 AM~11340181
> *What it do Sean?
> *



*Nada homie, I got them fliers  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 14 2008, 12:48 AM~11340195
> *Nada homie, I got them fliers
> *


   I appreciate the help Sean were a small team down here with limited resources and Pueblo has a way better lowrider scene and you seem to be out there making moves and I know you know peeps....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 12:52 AM~11340207
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 12:52 AM~11340207
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE
> *


Whats up Doggie my name is Larry and reppin the MOSTHATED so you part of the D town chapter or something??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 11:53 PM~11340220
> *Whats up Doggie my name is Larry and reppin the MOSTHATED so you part of the D town chapter or something??
> *


What up homie-- my names Adam- and I live up North in LOngmont-- But I REP *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 01:03 AM~11340265
> *What up homie-- my names Adam-  and I live up North in LOngmont-- But I REP ROLLERZ ONLY  SOUTHERN COLORADO
> *


RIGHT on homie I have respect for the RO doggie and Sean is the homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Jul 29 2008, 07:25 AM~11204602
> *SWIPHSTYLEZ got his wings :cheesy:
> *


 THANKS FOR SAYIN YOUR PRAYERS FOR ME bRO-- YOU ARE A TRUE ASS HOMIE AND I WILL ALWAYS HAVED YOUR BACK
* R.O IV LIFE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 01:03 AM~11340267
> *RIGHT on homie I have respect for the RO doggie and Sean is the homie
> *


*That's right, me and big L dawg go way back!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 14 2008, 01:11 AM~11340300
> *That's right, me and big L dawg go way back!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 06:15 AM~11340867
> *GOOD MORNING CO.
> *


*Good Morning JR!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat up everybody-- I aint as early of a bird as some of yall (sean-LOL)
Jus wanted to say whats up-- especialy to all my b*RO*thers that have had me in thier prayers .


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say whats up CO :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 14 2008, 07:56 AM~11341121
> *Good Morning JR!
> *


Whats up Sean? So how is the RO crew doing? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2008, 12:19 PM~11342999
> *just dropping in to say whats up CO :wave:
> *


Its not lunch time for you.Get your ass back to work. :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 8 2008, 09:33 AM~11292593
> *
> Date of our meeting is the 17th SIKSIX, and I know that is your kid's B~day, but we'll see what we can do w/ that.
> 
> ...


Sup Sean...haven't got the PM yet...let me know whats crackin


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 12:03 AM~11340265
> *What up homie-- my names Adam-  and I live up North in LOngmont-- But I REP ROLLERZ ONLY  SOUTHERN COLORADO
> *


what up brother?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 05:15 AM~11340867
> *GOOD MORNING CO.
> *


whats up down in the big "L J " jr ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 14 2008, 04:05 PM~11345090
> *whats up down in the big "L J "  jr ?
> *


Same bull shit here.You coming down to LJ next month?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe the next ride in the Good Times line up? :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11345264
> *Maybe the next ride in the Good Times line up? :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro..how did that other deal work out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

other deal I never hit him up homie got a few deals up in the air that are nicer but I appreciate the time on you finding that dog.On this Trey I guess I just gotta find out what's beneath those 62 rocker mouldings....hopefully they are just there for the looks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11345356
> *other deal I never hit him up homie got a few deals up in the air that are nicer but I appreciate the time on you finding that dog.On this Trey I guess I just gotta find out what's beneath those 62 rocker mouldings....hopefully they are just there for the looks
> *


So what was the price on anthrax??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11345264
> *Maybe the next ride in the Good Times line up? :0
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on that Roy.Damm you got me all sad over here. :tears:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 04:39 PM~11345399
> *Whats up Larry?
> *


Not much Jr whats going on?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If the rocker molding has some problems under there and you don't want to deal with it Jr might :biggrin: Depending on price were broke over here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 04:38 PM~11345392
> *Good luck on that Roy.Damm you got me all sad over here. :tears:
> *


If it doesn't go through dog I will give you the info  
He is asking 16k but very negotiable
Imma try to lowball him for 12k,wish me luck :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 04:39 PM~11345401
> *Not much Jr whats going on?
> *


Drinking a beer.catching up on my Lay it low. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11345421
> *If it doesn't go through dog I will give you the info
> He is asking 16k but very negotiable
> Imma try to lowball him for 12k,wish me luck :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11345370
> *So what was the price on anthrax??
> *


Pm'd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 04:42 PM~11345422
> *Drinking a beer.catching up on my Lay it low. :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice bro I'm at work even though I am on Layitlow getting paid so thats always good too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11345450
> *Must be nice bro I'm at work even though I am on Layitlow getting paid so thats always good too :biggrin:
> *


Now that's the shit.....even working indoors alone is cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:47 PM~11345475
> *Now that's the shit.....even working indoors alone is cool
> *


The only thing that sux about working indoors is this cold ass ac :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 03:49 PM~11345490
> *The only thing that sux about working indoors is this cold ass ac :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

That's fucking nice Roy. Whats going on MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Think it's worth 16?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Im still at work, this new place is killing me. I get here at 5:00 am dont get home till 7 or 8 every fucking day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 14 2008, 04:53 PM~11345523
> *Im still at work, this new place is killing me. I get here at 5:00 am dont get home till 7 or 8 every fucking day
> *


Damn that sucks,you get my text about the meeting?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:52 PM~11345517
> *Think it's worth 16?
> *


got to see the engine and setup


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11345526
> *Damn that sucks,you get my text about the meeting?
> *


Yeah, im still here at work. I got the message, i'll be there. Rides for the meeting?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not for the meeting but would like everyone to bring thier rides the next day to the Bowling event


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROPER DOS, *thirtymax*, greenmerc77, MOSTHATED CC
*What up USO*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:57 PM~11345551
> *Not for the meeting but would like everyone to bring thier rides the next day to the Bowling event
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHICH LOWRIDER MAG IS YOUR CAR IN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

who's car Phillipa?
If Paul's it's in the new Readers rides(LowRider) Military Issue


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:09 PM~11345636
> *who's car Phillipa?
> If Paul's it's in the new Readers rides(LowRider) Military Issue
> *


OK A NEW READERS RIDES. ALL MILITARY ISSUE, I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 14 2008, 03:04 PM~11345082
> *what up brother?
> *


whats up b*RO*ther-- hows things goin wit ya


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 14 2008, 04:51 PM~11345512
> *That's fucking nice Roy. Whats going on MOST HATED
> *


Whats up Paul?How have you and the family been?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> Whats up Doggie my name is Larry and reppin the MOSTHATED so you part of the D town chapter or something??
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 05:19 PM~11345709
> *Whats up Paul?How have you and the family been?
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > Whats up Doggie my name is Larry and reppin the MOSTHATED so you part of the D town chapter or something??
> > [/quote
> > SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11345920
> *No need to yell Chuck he already told Larry :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WHATS UP ROY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat up chuck-- hows things goin b*RO*ther


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11345955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHATS UP ROY?
> *


Not much what up Chuck...just trying to get this Bowling popping


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 05:59 PM~11346042
> *WHat up chuck--  hows things goin bRO*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2008, 05:02 PM~11346063
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK A FEW MINUES AGO, WHATS BEEN GOIN ON BRO
> *


Jus dealin with all this legal shit-- tryin to keep my head up and sayin my prayers everyday.
Whats good wit you-- any bites on your truc?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 06:01 PM~11346057
> *:biggrin:
> Not much what up Chuck...just trying to get this Bowling popping
> *



COOL, HOPE THE TURNOUT IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346109
> *Jus dealin with all this legal shit-- tryin to keep my head up and sayin my prayers everyday.
> Whats good wit you-- any bites on your truc?
> *




NOT REALLY :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2008, 05:08 PM~11346134
> *NOT REALLY :angry:
> *


THat sux-- I was hopin you would say ya so you could try and pic up my Blazer-- Im actualy thinkin I might sell it-- jus not sure yet.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11346150
> *THat sux-- I was hopin you would say ya so you could try and pic up my Blazer-- Im actualy thinkin I might sell it-- jus not sure yet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11346185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn *****-- you laughin at me huh-- and I was tryin to give ya first dibbs on it :biggrin: 
You know somebodies gotta snatch it up-- a 72 factory 2wd K5 on 22's thats clean as fuc....
We'll see-- I might even put it on ebay-- then again i might jus sell the 62 and 65 instead.............


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 12:26 PM~11343058
> *Its not lunch time for you.Get your ass back to work. :angry:
> *


I have the same lunch as you so what you talking about?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11345920
> *No need to yell Chuck he already told Larry :biggrin:
> *


No doubt I got told once and now I'm getting yelled at like a small child


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Glen you should come down to LJ for our BBQ on Sept 13th :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11345709
> *Whats up Paul?How have you and the family been?
> *


We're GOOD Jr. How ya'll doing down there in the land of Money


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11346941
> *No doubt I got told once and now I'm getting yelled at like a small child
> *


all Chuck had to do was grab you by the arm and spank you in a circle in a hall way and that would have made you feel like a child again :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11346991
> *We're GOOD Jr. How ya'll doing down there in the land of Money
> *


Were just swimming in a sea of pennies :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11347433
> *Were just swimming in a sea of pennies :biggrin:
> *


That means they wear those $180 penny loafers and they have hundreds of pairs :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 11:05 PM~11347683
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


BRO, TELL ME THAT'S YOURS AND THAT YOU'RE KEEPING THIS ONE.  

"GOODTIMES"


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11345264
> *Maybe the next ride in the Good Times line up? :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!! except them bolt ons gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11347710
> *BRO, TELL ME THAT'S YOURS AND THAT YOU'RE KEEPING THIS ONE.
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


 Im glad somebody said it first-- but now thats its been said--Im gonna go ahead and 2nd it for sure :biggrin: 
You know we got love for you *RO*y-- so Ill give you a deal on some OG 72 spoke daytons I got
Tell me what you want-- I got the all chrome- the all golds- and the triple golds-- and before ya ask- they all 13's-- we aint ridin nothin else... Holla


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Aug 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11347710
> *BRO, TELL ME THAT'S YOURS AND THAT YOU'RE KEEPING THIS ONE.
> 
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


not mine yet but in serious talks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Give me the bolt ons Roy and how much for the tripple golds :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 09:34 PM~11348017
> *Im glad somebody said it first-- but now thats its been said--Im gonna go ahead and 2nd it for sure :biggrin:
> You know we got love for you ROy-- so Ill give you a deal on some OG 72 spoke daytons  I got
> Tell me what you want-- I got the all chrome- the all golds- and the triple golds-- and before ya ask- they all 13's-- we aint ridin nothin else... Holla
> *


Yeah Imma either gets some Z's or D's on the next ride.When I'm ready I'll definately hit you up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11348062
> *Give me the bolt ons Roy and how much for the tripple golds :biggrin:
> *


Ill take a grand for em-- they dont have a mark on em...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11348087
> *Yeah Imma either gets some Z's or D's on the next ride.When I'm ready I'll definately hit you up
> *


Thats cool homie-- good luck wit the deal.
ANd by the way-- whats the set up like in it? Is it all reinforced?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347683
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD G~TIMER..........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11347683
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



*Looks good ROy  GL bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11348176
> *Ill take a grand for em-- they dont have a mark on em...
> *


*I got 5 on it :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 01:01 AM~11349577
> *whats up Sean?
> *


*Nada bRO, just fell 3 pages back. It must be getting closer to winter  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 01:01 AM~11349579
> *I got 5 on it :cheesy:
> *


you already have d's so put your five up and I'll put mine and the'll be both ours we'll just keep them at my house :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 01:02 AM~11349584
> *Nada bRO, just fell 3 pages back. It must be getting closer to winter
> *


No doubt and I feel like I haven't did shit this summer I'll probably drive the elco to the GOODTIMES show just to get it out on the road


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 01:02 AM~11349586
> *you already have d's so put your five up and I'll put mine and the'll be both ours we'll just keep them at my house :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah we can do that, but to make ROom for them D'z I'll park the 59 in my garage :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 01:03 AM~11349591
> *No doubt and I feel like I haven't did shit this summer I'll probably drive the elco to the GOODTIMES show just to get it out on the road
> *


*You haven't bRO, gotta leave good 'ol LJ once in a while. 

It's nice to get out of town and cruise paved streets once in a while right? :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 01:04 AM~11349592
> *Yeah we can do that, but to make ROom for them D'z I'll park the 59 in my garage :cheesy:
> *


you got me there foo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 01:08 AM~11349606
> *You haven't bRO, gotta leave good 'ol LJ once in a while.
> 
> It's nice to get out of town and cruise paved streets once in a while right? :0
> *


I just work fucked up hours and I can't afford gas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 01:09 AM~11349612
> *I just work fucked up hours and I can't afford gas
> *


*Closet Baller!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 01:11 AM~11349624
> *Closet Baller!
> *


I know you seen me out of town homie you know I try and rep just not lately and if I am a closet baller can you tell me where the fucking light switch is so I can see my way out of here :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 01:13 AM~11349632
> *I know you seen me out of town homie you know I try and rep just not lately and if I am a closet baller can you tell me where the fucking light switch is so I can see my way out of here :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodmorning


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 15 2008, 06:44 AM~11350145
> *goodmorning
> *


*good morning bROther and the rest of my bROthers and Colorado Ryders!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 07:22 AM~11350248
> *good morning bROther and the rest of my bROthers and Colorado Ryders!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado.....Bowling event 2 days away.Get those tickets while they last.Will be giving 2 $25 Visa cards 1 $50 Visa cards 2 $59.99 bowling gist certificates and of course selling Raffle tickets for the 13x7 knock offs with adapters and spinners.Will be giving pizzas and sodas away during event also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos you off today?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 07:26 AM~11350478
> *What up Marcos you off today?
> *


YEAH! Rain messed everything up, HOPE U GET THAT 63! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 07:21 AM~11350454
> *GOODmorning Colorado.....Bowling event 2 days away.Get those tickets while they last.Will be giving 2 $25 Visa cards 1 $50 Visa cards 2 $59.99 bowling gist certificates and of course selling Raffle tickets for the 13x7 knock offs with adapters and spinners.Will be giving pizzas and sodas away during event also
> *


*HEY ONE OF THE ORIGINAL GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" MEMBERS JUST TOUCHED DOWN YESTERDAY IN THE 719....SO I KNOW HE WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THAT BOWLING EVENT.........TTT GOODTIMERS...KEEP IT "GT"!!!!*  










*HINT, HINT!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Aug 15 2008, 08:34 AM~11350514
> *YEAH! Rain messed everything up, HOPE U GET THAT 63! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog
Me too I hope it is what the guy says it is,if not it's cool there are plenty of nice rides out there.Might not be able to put a plaque on the Trey for a year or so,but it's definately my dream car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO, hopefully I'll see most of you on Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Izzy and all the other Rockies Ridaz


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11351680
> *What up Fes Izzy and all the other Rockies Ridaz
> *



What up Roy!!! Can't wait to see what you get next Homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11352078
> *What up Roy!!! Can't wait to see what you get next Homie.
> *


me too homie,I know I gotta bust out with something Proper after getting rid of the Deuce but I have a wide variety to choose from


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 12:35 PM~11352093
> *me too homie,I know I gotta bust out with something Proper after getting rid of the Deuce but I have a wide variety to choose from
> *



I saw that!!! Lot of nice rides for sale bro. I know its hard being patient homie, but you'll know the ride when you see it!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Roy what is up on that tre. it was clean. goodluck on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 15 2008, 01:40 PM~11352504
> *Roy what is up on that tre. it was clean. goodluck on it
> *


I dunno yet on the Trey homie,it's all the way down South,guess we'll see once I have an appraiser look at it.......I like your signature  
All about that *GOOD* life :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 15 2008, 07:44 AM~11350565
> *HEY ONE OF THE ORIGINAL GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" MEMBERS JUST TOUCHED DOWN YESTERDAY IN THE 719....SO I KNOW HE WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THAT BOWLING EVENT.........TTT GOODTIMERS...KEEP IT "GT"!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i'm here in the 719, and i guess i broought the rain. it might just be ironic because i hate colorado because of the weather. as soon as i touch ground, it started 2 rain. i'll be there at the bowling alley, hit me up ROY if you need any help homie........
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Aug 15 2008, 05:53 PM~11354403
> *i'm here in the 719, and i guess i broought the rain. it might just be ironic because i hate colorado because of the weather. as soon as i touch ground, it started 2 rain. i'll be there at the bowling alley, hit me up ROY if you need any help homie........
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


We have a meeting tomorrow @ 1 @ Hooters tambien homie.It would be nice if you can make it.The guys from Wyoming will also be here tonight.Hit me up if you wanna soak a few and play some pool tonight at my pad dog


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 15 2008, 12:01 AM~11349579
> *I got 5 on it :cheesy:
> *


 Damn bROther-- did you misread that post-- I SAID 72 spokes-- not some chinese 73's :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 04:59 PM~11354443
> *We have a meeting tomorrow @ 1 @ Hooters tambien homie.It would be nice if you can make it.The guys from Wyoming will also be here tonight.Hit me up if you wanna soak a few and play some pool tonight at my pad dog
> *


PM ME THE DIRECTIONS 2 YOUR PAD AND I'LL STOP BY HOMIE........ :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*~WHAT~UP~COLORADO~ROLLERZ~ONLY~* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

GOOD luck on that it is nice keep up the riding down south


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11347683
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

That is clean...makin me jealous. Drop top 63 is one of my favs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 15 2008, 07:05 PM~11354927
> *GOOD luck on that it is nice keep up the riding down south
> *


we're headed up Norte just to pick you up to cruise


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 06:37 PM~11354718
> *~WHAT~UP~COLORADO~ROLLERZ~ONLY~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11355340
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hows it going Ralph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up to all my *ROLLERZ* -- and all these Colorado ryders in here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie*
What up homies....gotta be anonymous...looking at some top secret pedo :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 08:26 PM~11355500
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie
> What up homies....gotta be anonymous...looking at some top secret pedo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta change my name to WHITEMARE so if you see it you know it's me


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 08:20 PM~11355438
> *Hows it going Ralph
> *


GOOD . THE WEATHER SUCKS ITS BEEN RAINING FOR THE PAST TWO DAYS. WHATS UP LARRY ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 15 2008, 08:25 PM~11355484
> *What up to all my ROLLERZ -- and all these Colorado ryders in here
> *


WHATS UP ADAM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:37 PM~11355587
> *GOOD . THE WEATHER SUCKS ITS BEEN RAINING FOR THE PAST TWO DAYS. WHATS UP LARRY ?
> *


Yeah it's been raining here too pretty good it just slowed down right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 08:42 PM~11355616
> *Yeah it's been raining here too pretty good it just slowed down right now.
> *


rain is GOOD shit my grass is finally getting Green


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11355624
> *rain is GOOD shit my grass is finally getting Green
> *


water comes out the hose also if you turn on the fawcett


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 07:59 PM~11355298
> *we're headed up Norte just to pick you up to cruise
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:11 PM~11355377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11355669
> *water comes out the hose also if you turn on the fawcett
> *


yeah but that cost too much money....well maybe not for a baller like you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:00 PM~11355716
> *yeah but that cost too much money....well maybe not for a baller like you
> *


awww bullshit water cost too much now if you said gas then I'd agree with you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:01 PM~11355725
> *awww bullshit water cost too much now if you said gas then I'd agree with you
> *


I tried to be the average white motherfucker in the middle class neighborhood so I started watering a chingo
My wife started bitching about the water bill....So I said Fuck it,I aint gonna water,I let those Green little fuckers die of thirst.She started bitching about the lawn soon after.....shit she better be lucky they are Green again :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:06 PM~11355750
> *I tried to be the average white motherfucker in the middle class neighborhood so I started watering a chingo
> My wife started bitching about the water bill....So I said Fuck it,I aint gonna water,I let those Green little fuckers die of thirst.She started bitching about the lawn soon after.....shit she better be lucky they are Green again :cheesy:
> *


middle class :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11355784
> *middle class :uh:
> *


Gawtdamn.....OK OK upper lowerclass :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:13 PM~11355789
> *Gawtdamn.....OK OK upper lowerclass :biggrin:
> *


I seen pics of your house so I guess I'm gutter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11355796
> *I seen pics of your house so I guess I'm gutter
> *


If you seen pics of my hood you would wonder why I don't brag about my acheivements


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:15 PM~11355803
> *If you seen pics of my hood you would wonder why I don't brag about my acheivements
> *


I know nice neighbor hood then nice neighbor hood now whats to brag about :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Raiders lost at the last minute :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn you like giving me a hard time fawker,I should just get my LS back again so you can just ignore me again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2008, 08:16 PM~11355810
> *I know nice neighbor hood then nice neighbor hood now whats to brag about :biggrin:
> *


FOOL YOU LIVE IN A NICE AREA I LIKE THAT SMALL TOWN FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11355803
> *If you seen pics of my hood you would wonder why I don't brag about my acheivements
> *


I BET YOU GOT A BIG ASS HOUSE :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2008, 07:38 PM~11355592
> *WHATS UP ADAM
> *


WHat up Ralph-- whats goin on wit ya bROther?
When you gonna come pic up this 65 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up Sean-- shouldnt you be excersizing ? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 PM~11356012
> *Whats up Sean-- shouldnt you be excersizing ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11355966
> *I BET YOU GOT A BIG ASS HOUSE :0
> *


Yeah right my house is small as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 15 2008, 09:37 PM~11355962
> *FOOL YOU LIVE IN A NICE AREA I LIKE THAT SMALL TOWN FEELING :biggrin:
> *


yeah the small town area is okay just nothing to do but there is some nice neighborhoods around here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11355830
> *Damn you like giving me a hard time fawker,I should just get my LS back again so you can just ignore me again :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2007 lrm show


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11355830
> *Damn you like giving me a hard time fawker,I should just get my LS back again so you can just ignore me again :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER ,YOU FIND A RIDE YET?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Aug 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11354403
> *i'm here in the 719, and i guess i broought the rain. it might just be ironic because i hate colorado because of the weather. as soon as i touch ground, it started 2 rain. i'll be there at the bowling alley, hit me up ROY if you need any help homie........
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


*GLAD YOU MADE IT THERE SAFE PERRO....ENJOY YOUR STAY AND HAVE SOME GOODTIMES............*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken Colorado!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 16 2008, 08:02 AM~11358222
> *Whats up COLORADO?
> *


Whats going on :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 16 2008, 11:56 AM~11358899
> *What's cracken Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11358899
> *O* as hard as they do.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED CC* saying :wave: Colorado


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up CO :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 16 2008, 12:06 PM~11358940
> *Whats going on :wave:
> *


Nothing here. :angry: How about up there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WASSUP COLORADO....WHERE THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ AT??????


HEY SEAH, YOUR DENVER DONKEY'S READY FOR THEM COWBOYS TO BRING THAT HEAT????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2008, 03:31 PM~11360358
> * ROLLERZ is showin love to MOST HATED to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> WASSUP COLORADO....WHERE THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ AT??????
> 
> 
> WHAT UP BIG HOMIE. Hows things down in TX
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11320685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2008, 07:56 PM~11361440
> *
> *


Thanks doggie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11355991
> *WHat up Ralph-- whats goin on wit ya bROther?
> When you gonna come pic up this 65 :biggrin:
> *


when you gonna come down on the price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 06:35 PM~11360971
> *WASSUP COLORADO....WHERE THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ AT??????
> HEY SEAH, YOUR DENVER DONKEY'S READY FOR THEM COWBOYS TO BRING THAT HEAT????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Bet you wish you can take that comment back :biggrin: Too late now I already quoted your post :0 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11361836
> *when you gonna come down on the price :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill come down on the price if you get yo ass up here to pic it up ASAP :biggrin: -- you know I could really use the cash right now bROther-- so holla at me
You aint gonna find a numbers matchin 65 SS 396 car for cheaper than what Im gonna give it to you for-- guranteed.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 17 2008, 01:00 AM~11362901
> *Bet you wish you can take that comment back :biggrin: Too late now I already quoted your post :0
> *


nah its cool, i was just hitting ya'll up to see whats going on....my cowboys lost    but they are still my boys, i remember they didnt do too hot last year in the preseason either


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11363706
> *nah its cool, i was just hitting ya'll up to see whats going on....my cowboys lost        but they are still my boys, i remember they didnt do too hot last year in the preseason either
> *





whats up chad


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 16 2008, 08:14 PM~11361825
> *Thanks doggie
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER, HAS MANIAC HOOKED UP WIT YOU VATOS YET!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 17 2008, 08:54 AM~11363824
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER, HAS MANIAC HOOKED UP WIT YOU VATOS YET!!!!
> *


Yeah he partied a lil with us Friday night ,then he came to the meeting at Hooters yesterday and he's gonna bowl today I believe


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11363706
> *nah its cool, i was just hitting ya'll up to see whats going on....my cowboys lost        but they are still my boys, i remember they didnt do too hot last year in the preseason either
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 17 2008, 12:23 AM~11363015
> *Ill come down on the price if you get yo ass up here to pic it up ASAP :biggrin: -- you know I could really use the cash right now bROther-- so holla at me
> You aint gonna find a numbers matchin 65 SS 396 car for cheaper than what Im gonna give it to you for-- guranteed.
> *


*Numbers matching 396, now that's the shit right there :biggrin: *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11364237
> *Numbers matching 396, now that's the shit right there :biggrin:
> *


post pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone there,thanks again for the support


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 17 2008, 10:47 AM~11364281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 17 2008, 09:45 AM~11364273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN ESE AND I WAS GETTING MY BOWLING SHOES READY.......MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOME FLIKS PERRO.........* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 17 2008, 09:43 AM~11364262
> *post pics :biggrin:
> *


Im on house arrest situation right now-- but Ill try and get some pics of it by the end of the week.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 12:08 AM~11281235
> *Come join us and we will have a bounce house for the kids
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn--wish I could have made it down for some bowling today-- but O well-- guess Ill jus have to play som WII and pretend im down there with all yall--LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sean, whats craccin primo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for making it down and supporting our Bowling Fun-Raiser


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11366290
> *Just wanted to thank everyone for making it down and supporting our Bowling Fun-Raiser
> *



What up Homie!!! Sorry I couldn't make it out sooner but it was cool hangin with you guys for the little time that was left. It was GOOD seeing everyone there. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11366290
> *Just wanted to thank everyone for making it down and supporting our Bowling Fun-Raiser
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN................*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg,* FULLTIME~HUSTLE*


What up Homie...its been awhile. Glad to see your doin alright bro.

GOODTIMES holding it down today too!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 17 2008, 05:14 PM~11366540
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FULLTIME~HUSTLE
> What up Homie...its been awhile. Glad to see your doin alright bro.
> ...


*WHATS CRACKEN IZZ DOGGIE....YEA HOMIE IT FEELS GOOD TO BACK HOME IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS .....SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS GOODTIMES AT THE BOWLING ALLEY TODAY....THEM FOO'S PROBABLY STILL THERE GETTING FADED.....*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11366290
> *Just wanted to thank everyone for making it down and supporting our Bowling Fun-Raiser
> *


Wish I could have been there *RO*y-- Im glad to hear it all went well though no doubt.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

To the Good Times homies, sorry I couldn't make it took care of some family business and it was kind of spur of the moment, but I hope everyone had fun and I'll definitely see you guys at your car show so I can pick up my rims!!!  Big Ups to Good Times for alwayz doin' it big!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11366660
> *To the Good Times homies, sorry I couldn't make it took care of some family business and it was kind of spur of the moment, but I hope everyone had fun and I'll definitely see you guys at your car show so I can pick up my rims!!!   Big Ups to Good Times for alwayz doin' it big!!!
> *


hey dog you still bought a few tickets without bitching and moaning and you have been there since day one.Big ups homie all is GOOD much love for all you solo ridaz out here in these Rockies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 17 2008, 06:37 PM~11366647
> *Wish I could have been there ROy--  Im glad to hear it all went well though no doubt.
> *


I appreciate it homie,I appreciate Rollerz being there tambien,


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up* swiph*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:12 PM~11366530
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN................
> *


*I KNOW YOU TOOK YOUR CAMERA PINCHE WEDO!!!!! DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT SEE MY POST ESE!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11368879
> *I KNOW YOU TOOK YOUR CAMERA PINCHE WEDO!!!!! DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT SEE MY POST ESE!!!!
> *


x2 You always have your camera and that blue tent. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 17 2008, 09:10 PM~11368481
> *whats up swiph
> *


Whats good b*RO*ther-- whats new wit ya


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 17 2008, 10:09 PM~11369055
> *x2 You always have your camera and that blue tent. :biggrin:
> *


*QUE NO JR.......* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 17 2008, 11:09 PM~11369055
> *x2 You always have your camera and that blue tent. :biggrin:
> *


I paypal'd Roy our registration fee for the carshow already


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 17 2008, 03:29 PM~11365756
> *Sean, whats craccin primo?
> *


*Who is this, Wedo?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11365401
> *Im on house arrest situation right now--  but Ill try and get some pics of it by the end of the week.
> *



*Just ask the Feds to give you some copies :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :cool 
what's up larry,jr, and chris 
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 17 2008, 11:52 PM~11369722
> *Just ask the Feds to give you some copies :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn b*RO*ther-- YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK 2 FEDS ***** :thumbsdown:
:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz happenin Colorado!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2008, 09:16 AM~11370848
> *Damn bROther-- YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK 2 FEDS ***** :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


*Damn 9:16 and you still at home? Get to work........... :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up *swiph* and *24/7*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11371463
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




what up cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

fuckin workin!! thats all a ***** can do these days!! :angry: just cant seem to get a head!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 18 2008, 10:50 AM~11371504
> *fuckin workin!!  thats all a ***** can do these days!! :angry: just cant seem to get a head!
> *


I hear ya on that Cip so how are things going bro?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* COLORADO_KANDYLAC*

*What's good bROther. See you Saturday :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2008, 10:53 AM~11371526
> *I hear ya on that Cip so how are things going bro?
> *


should have everything caught up by the end of the month!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11371551
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, COLORADO_KANDYLAC
> 
> What's good bROther. See you Saturday :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll be there!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 18 2008, 12:51 AM~11369715
> *Who is this, Wedo?
> *



Yeah its Wedo. Jst stoppin thru to say what up.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Check this out... Got some Roll'n volume 10 dvd's right now!!! $20 and I have a limited quantity right now, so 1st come, 1st served!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11371876
> *Yeah its Wedo. Jst stoppin thru to say what up.
> *


*What's good primo, I saw the big 21, and figured it was you. Hit me up, still the same number. (719) 671-5453*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2008, 03:37 PM~11374042
> *Whut Up CO!!! Check this out... Got some Roll'n volume 10 dvd's right now!!! $20 and I have a limited quantity right now, so 1st come, 1st served!!!
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422744


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 18 2008, 09:37 AM~11371410
> *whats up swiph and 24/7
> *


 Not much-- jus tryin to keep my head up and get bac on trac SOMEHOW.
Whats good wit you-- what you got goin on b*RO*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 18 2008, 09:31 AM~11371375
> *Damn 9:16 and you still at home? Get to work........... :cheesy:
> *


you be hittin me with these low blows-- is that why you been ignorin your phone-LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2008, 03:37 PM~11374042
> *Whut Up CO!!! Check this out... Got some Roll'n volume 10 dvd's right now!!! $20 and I have a limited quantity right now, so 1st come, 1st served!!!
> 
> *


Looks GOOD Fes is thatMufasa on the cover?
I'll probably hook up with you sometime this week to pick mine up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11377240
> *Looks GOOD Fes is thatMufasa on the cover?
> I'll probably hook up with you sometime this week to pick mine up
> *


Yea thatz Mufasa... Just watched it and vol. 10 is fire!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And by the way, any pics from the bowling alley?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2008, 08:40 PM~11377010
> *you be hittin me with these low blows-- is that why you been ignorin your phone-LOL
> *


*You ain't even right saying that :roflmao: :roflmao: I am traveling a lot this week, and my boss is with me  so be patient homie  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 07:07 AM~11380391
> *You ain't even right saying that :roflmao:  :roflmao: I am traveling a lot this week, and my boss is with me  so be patient homie
> *


I thought you was the *BOSS* ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats up with all my Colo*R*ad*O* ryders this mornin- workin hard or hardly workin?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MORNING BROTHERS!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11368197
> *I appreciate it homie,I appreciate Rollerz being there tambien,
> *


*WHERES THE PICS AT?????????????*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS THE HAPS COLORADO AND ALL MY "GT" TO THE FULLEST........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11380483
> *WHats up with all my ColoRadO ryders this mornin-  workin hard or hardly workin?
> *



 ALWAYS WORKIN HARD  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:32 AM~11380500
> *MORNING BROTHERS!!!!
> *



WHATS BEEN GOIN ON CIP?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
If anyone has any ideas besides changing the date your input would be greatly appreciated.
We strive to promote club unity and the Lifestyle and would hope everyone is reminded of that and take that under consideration when making thier decision if there is one to be made.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 05:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


Nicely put.  

Bigg Izz Dogg will be there homie, fo sho!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 05:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOODTIMES CC


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I won't be there wit' a car, but im buying some raffle tickets fo' sho'!!! Big Up to Good Times for what there doin'... No sponsors really, just comin' out of pocket... :thumbsup: Can't knock them for that everyone needs to show support!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOST HATED will be there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 PM~11387839
> *MOST HATED will be there.
> *


Thanks again Most Hated your Pay Pals just cleared


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


*We are always down to support all the clubs out there. We have suppoted everyone's events, and hope everyone will do the same when that time comes. 


Having trophy presentation at 3:00 will definately help in our decision to show. We are having a meeting this Saturday and we will discuss it collectively, and I'll call you and let you know.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:39 PM~11388326
> *We are always down to support all the clubs out there. We have suppoted everyone's events, and hope everyone will do the same when that time comes.
> Having trophy presentation at 3:00 will definately help in our decision to show. We are having a meeting this Saturday and we will discuss it collectively, and I'll call you and let you know.
> *


We appreciate it Sean,shit if RollerZ don't make it we are gonna have a helluva lot of extra trophies :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386307
> *Been trying to hustle hard to get a ride.I have a few pics nothin great will post em up.RollerZ was the only Car Club that made it out and participated but there was some solo or should I say future club members there and there was some City Wide and other people that bought tickets but unfortunately could not make it.Most the people(75%) was Family and GOOD TIMES affiliates.
> Once again thank you for the support everyone whether you came and bowled or just bought a ticket and couldn't make it.
> As I understand our car show is on the same day as a festival in Pueblo.We was not aware of that until hundreds of flyers were passed out and can not change the date.I am debating if we lowered trophy time to 3pm if that will maybe help with schedules???
> ...


On another note it's time to PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
*Everyone needs to stop making excuses as to why they couldn't make this show, or this kick back, or this bowling event, or this welcome back party or whatever. All I hear is how every one is down for this and that, but then they don't show up or they make an appearance at the last minute. If you have no intention on going, be a man and say you ain't going in the 1st place instead of making every excuse why you aren't there or could not participate. 

If you don't like what I have to say, then you are pRObably one of the guilty parties. Fuck it, I had to speak my mind............hopefully this will motivate some of you to get off your ass and rep your self or your club at the next event whether it's in Springs, Pueblo, LaJunta or wherever......................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:44 PM~11388411
> *We appreciate it Sean,shit if RollerZ don't make it we are gonna have a helluva lot of extra trophies :0
> *


*We'll do our best perRO.  We are low on the cars right now though  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11388480
> *On another note it's time to PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> Everyone needs to stop making excuses as to why they couldn't make this show, or this kick back, or this bowling event, or this welcome back party or whatever. All I hear is how every one is down for this and that, but then they don't show up or they make an appearance at the last minute. If you have no intention on going, be a man and say you ain't going in the 1st place instead of making every excuse why you aren't there or could not participate.
> 
> ...


you put that in straight up english Sean I'm glad you said it and look like the bad guy :biggrin: j/k homie but I feel the same as you and GOODTIMES a shorter show might be better and start a trend I'm tired of these shows that last forever a kickback lasting long is always good but you know how shows are. You know MOSTHATED is gonna make the effort to back up GOODTIMES and them ROLLERZ ONLY and anybody else we could I'm gonna put my car up and not show it after this but you know Sean if them ROLLERZ had a show in Pueblo I'd bring my ride down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11388480
> *On another note it's time to PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> Everyone needs to stop making excuses as to why they couldn't make this show, or this kick back, or this bowling event, or this welcome back party or whatever. All I hear is how every one is down for this and that, but then they don't show up or they make an appearance at the last minute. If you have no intention on going, be a man and say you ain't going in the 1st place instead of making every excuse why you aren't there or could not participate.
> 
> ...


Speak your mind bro, but I hope you ain't tryin' to direct that at me!!! I said I was goin' to the bowling event and even paid for two tickets ahead of time, so obvoiusly I planned on goin'!!! Im not one to put my business out there, but my girl's dad that lives out of state and she hadn't seen in over 10 years just happened to be in Denver that week and she didn't find out till I believe that thursday and the only day they got to see each other was that sunday!!! It's not an excuse, itz jus' the way shit happened that day... So it is what it is!!! If it wasn't directed towards me then I owe you one...... but I know that I said I was goin' and didn't make it, so I figure your talking to me, so fuck it, I gotz to speak my mind too!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2008, 09:58 PM~11388644
> *you put that in straight up english Sean I'm glad you said it and look like the bad guy :biggrin:  j/k homie but I feel the same as you and GOODTIMES a shorter show might be better and start a trend I'm tired of these shows that last forever a kickback lasting long is always good but you know how shows are. You know MOSTHATED is gonna make the effort to back up GOODTIMES and them ROLLERZ ONLY and anybody else we could I'm gonna put my car up and not show it after this but you know Sean if them ROLLERZ had a show in Pueblo I'd bring my ride down
> *


*I'll be the bad guy all day everyday, I'm REAL. I have enough friends, I don't play politics :biggrin: I'm just tired of everyone acting like they're down, but at every event I see the same peeps and the same clubs, MOST HATED & GOOD TIMES  

And I know you (MH)would support any event we will have as MH have in the past, I appreciate it home boy.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11388771
> *I'll be the bad guy all day everyday, I'm REAL. I have enough friends, I don't play politics :biggrin: I'm just tired of everyone acting like they're down, but at every event I see the same peeps and the same clubs, MOST HATED & GOOD TIMES
> 
> And I know you (MH)would support any event we will have as MH have in the past, I appreciate it home boy.
> *


you know it homie  and for seeing the same clubs that reminds me of tupac every other city we go ever other video no matter where I go I see the same hoeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy clean out that inbox nephew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11388882
> *Hey Roy clean out that inbox nephew
> *


sorry dog I will right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11388760
> *Speak your mind bro, but I hope you ain't tryin' to direct that at me!!! I said I was goin' to the bowling event and even paid for two tickets ahead of time, so obvoiusly I planned on goin'!!! Im not one to put my business out there, but my girl's dad that lives out of state and she hadn't seen in over 10 years just happened to be in Denver that week and she didn't find out till I believe that thursday and the only day they got to see each other was that sunday!!! It's not an excuse, itz jus' the way shit happened that day... So it is what it is!!! If it wasn't directed towards me then I owe you one...... but I know that I said I was goin' and didn't make it, so I figure your talking to me, so fuck it, I gotz to speak my mind too!!!
> *


*Read it again, I was not just speaking on the bowling event, I was speaking on all the events that all the different clubs have had.  

"Everyone needs to stop making excuses as to why they couldn't make this show, or this kick back, or this bowling event, or this welcome back party or whatever."
*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 10:15 PM~11388941
> *Read it again, I was not just speaking on the bowling event, I was speaking on all the events that all the different clubs have had.
> 
> "Everyone needs to stop making excuses as to why they couldn't make this show, or this kick back, or this bowling event, or this welcome back party or whatever."
> ...


I know what you said, but it was right after the bowling event, so I figured you might have been talking about me in particular, or atleast as part of the problem!!! I jus wanted to respond to the comment if it was directed towards me... this is my lifestyle and im down to the fullest to make the 719 pop off more, you feel me? I guarantee that if I make it to 50 or 60 years old I'll still have atleast one car on 13z and juice!!! If you weren't directing it towards me I owe you one like I said, but I just had to defend myself towards that comment....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *SWIPH*

*What's good bROther?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SHIT ITS GETTING HEATED IN HERE.............WHAT IT DO COLORADO!!!!* :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:55 PM~11389568
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> 
> What's good  bROther?
> *


Jus another day of life right now. Tryin to keep my head up and sayin my prayers on the daily. Whats good wit you b*RO*ther

R.O. IV LIFE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:05 PM~11388771
> *I'll be the bad guy all day everyday, I'm REAL. I have enough friends, I don't play politics :biggrin: I'm just tired of everyone acting like they're down, but at every event I see the same peeps and the same clubs, MOST HATED & GOOD TIMES
> 
> And I know you (MH)would support any event we will have as MH have in the past, I appreciate it home boy.
> *


Sean-- you know thats why you my dawg and I got your bac IV LIFE!! Cause *****-- if anybody REALLY knows you- they know you speak your mind and you speak the truth-- fuc any fool that thinks you wont or dont. I got your bac bROther-- I may be on house arrest right now-- but I got ****** that will chec ******-- 4 my ******. So in other words- MUTHAFUCCAS NEED TO SHUT THE FUC UP AND SHOW SOME FUCCIN RESPECT before they get a visit...... 

Much Love to all my fellow Colo*O* ryders-- yall gettin ready to do the winter makeovers or what?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay back to normal business. :biggrin: Whats going on CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR and the rest of CO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:19 AM~11391199
> *What up JR and the rest of CO :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Not much.Whats up Paul?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2008, 05:24 AM~11391203
> *Not much.Whats up Paul?
> *


what's going on JR, I just finished doing my workout.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 20 2008, 06:43 AM~11391395
> *what's going on JR, I just finished doing my workout.
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN ESE......WHAT IT DO PAULITO!!! YOU HITTEN VEGAS CARNAL OH QUE?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ANYONE SEEN THE 2 GTIMERS ON THE LEFT AROUND?..............* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats goin on wit everybody in the CO. Whos doin what over the winter--- whats everybody got planned for thier rides-
and *RO*y-- have you had any luc on findin a new ride? theres alot of rides out there right now-- and wit paper in ya poccets I know you can find somethin hot for sure. 
I mean-- in all reality-- if you tryin to spend 16k on somethin-- then jus think that if its outta state- you can subtract 350 on a plain ticket to go chec it out-- and a grand to transport it-- that leaves you with 14.5K to spend-- Ive been seein alot of rides out there for that price range- that are CLEAN.
But anyways-- you the one with paper to burn right


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 12:20 AM~11390563
> *Jus another day of life right now. Tryin to keep my head up and sayin my prayers on the daily. Whats good wit you bROther
> 
> R.O. IV LIFE
> *


*Keep pray'n and have faith Adam it will all work out in the end bROther  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2008, 08:55 AM~11391761
> *ANYONE SEEN THE 2 GTIMERS ON THE LEFT AROUND?.............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Saw them on Sunday :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 AM~11391861
> *Saw them on Sunday  :biggrin:
> *


* MISS THEM CRAZY FUCKERS..........* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

PM sent Fes.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up everyone!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hows it going CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 12:42 AM~11390688
> *Sean-- you know thats why you my dawg and I got your bac IV LIFE!! Cause *****-- if anybody REALLY knows you- they know you speak your mind and you speak the truth-- fuc any fool that thinks you wont or dont. I got your bac bROther-- I may be on house arrest right now-- but I got ****** that will chec ******-- 4 my ******. So in other words- MUTHAFUCCAS NEED TO SHUT THE FUC UP AND SHOW SOME FUCCIN RESPECT before they get a visit......
> Much Love to all my fellow ColoO ryders-- yall gettin ready to do the winter makeovers or what?
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Are you referring to me needing a visit? Let me know cuz I'll give you my address!!! Just like Sean spoke his mind, im'ma speak mine and I know everybody is gonna pick Sean's side and im the bad guy for not agreeing wit' him or feeling it was directed at me!!! Itz all good I don't even disagree wit' the statement necessarily if we even want to go there... Anywayz im'ma keep speaking my mind and thatz whutz up!!! Im not an internet thug so if you need an address or directions let me know...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 AM~11393246
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Are you referring to me needing a visit? Let me know cuz I'll give you my address!!! Just like Sean spoke his mind, im'ma speak mine and I know everybody is gonna pick Sean's side and im the bad guy for not agreeing wit' him or feeling it was directed at me!!! Itz all good I don't even disagree wit' the statement necessarily if we even want to go there... Anywayz im'ma keep speaking my mind and thatz whutz up!!! Im not an internet thug so if you need an address or directions let me know...
> *


 :0 *WHATS THE WORD FES DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2008, 01:36 PM~11393999
> *:0  WHATS THE WORD FES DOGGIE!!!!
> *


You already know, same ol' shit different day!!! :biggrin: Whutz up wit' you? How's sunny L.A. treating you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11391883
> * MISS THEM CRAZY FUCKERS.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*That was a GOOD TIME in the 602 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *SWIPH*

*Don't do it :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 AM~11393246
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Are you referring to me needing a visit? Let me know cuz I'll give you my address!!! Just like Sean spoke his mind, im'ma speak mine and I know everybody is gonna pick Sean's side and im the bad guy for not agreeing wit' him or feeling it was directed at me!!! Itz all good I don't even disagree wit' the statement necessarily if we even want to go there... Anywayz im'ma keep speaking my mind and thatz whutz up!!! Im not an internet thug so if you need an address or directions let me know...
> *


 It aint about takin his side--I AM HIS SIDE -- DO YOUR HOMEWORK. 2nd of all-- I aint no internet thug-- when you do that homework I jus told you to do- you will find that out.  
3rd-- I dont give a fuc if you went or not- I didnt go-- I wish I could have--but right now my situation doesnt allow me to. I drive 2 hours for a club meetin-- I sure as hell would have drove 1.5 to kic it wit a bunch of homies and do some drunk ass bowling- but I couldnt-- and if peeps understand that==COOL-- of they dont-- then fuc em-- Thats how it is.. *My bROthers know whats up--and thats what* *matters to me*
4th. Dont come at me like you jus tried-- MY POINT WAS TO LET YOU KNOW TO SHOW SOME RESPECT-- and aparently you still dont understand that.
This is all about UNITY in here- not about actin hard or anything like that--Im actualy ashamed of myself for even sayin what I did- BUT I CANT LET MY bROTHER be disrespected. So-- JUS DROP WHATEVER YOU GOT IT IS THATS BOTHERING YOU and get bac to jus chillin in here. 
If you feel bad for missin the event-- then feel bad-- if you wanna tell everybody why you missed it-- then go ahead-- if you wanna tell everybody to fuc themselves for not understanding-then do it-- BUT DONT BE DISRESPECTFUL.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 01:06 PM~11394306
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> 
> Don't do it  :biggrin:
> *


LOL-- damn b*RO*ther-- I saw you caption a lil late-- but I didnt blast on him like I wanted to-- I jus spoke a few words. But you know if anymore disrespect is shown its gonna have to happen-- YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT?

THIS IS R.O IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 08:09 AM~11391858
> *Keep pray'n and have faith Adam it will all work out in the end bROther
> *


I apreciate it b*RO*ther-- Your words always keep me strong-- and I p*RO*mise Im prayin everyday and keepin my faith strong..


R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 20 2008, 12:10 PM~11393246
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Are you referring to me needing a visit? Let me know cuz I'll give you my address!!! Just like Sean spoke his mind, im'ma speak mine and I know everybody is gonna pick Sean's side and im the bad guy for not agreeing wit' him or feeling it was directed at me!!! Itz all good I don't even disagree wit' the statement necessarily if we even want to go there... Anywayz im'ma keep speaking my mind and thatz whutz up!!! Im not an internet thug so if you need an address or directions let me know...
> *



*First of all let me start off by saying, I felt no disrespect from Fes. He was just stating his view. Second of all, not everyone is taking my side, they just agree with I gotta say, because it's TRUE. They may not put it out there for political reasons, but they are thinking it. And lastly don't call someone out on the internet like some bad ass, PM a ****** if u wanna call 'em out. This little feud that has starting up ends here, before it escalates into something bigger!

It's over, SQUASH IT! 

Like JR said, "back to normal business"* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 01:21 PM~11394465
> *First of all let me start off by saying, I felt no disrespect from Fes. He was just stating his view. Second of all, not everyone is taking my side, they just agree with I gotta say, because it's TRUE. They may not put it out there for political reasons, but they are thinking it. And lastly don't call someone out on the internet like some bad ass, PM a ****** if u wanna call 'em out. This little feud that has starting up ends here, before it escalates into something bigger!
> 
> It's over, SQUASH IT!
> ...


IM MORE THAN OK WITH THAT BOSS. I p*RO*mise


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11394411
> *LOL-- damn bROther-- I saw you caption a lil late-- but I didnt blast on him like I wanted to-- I jus spoke a few words. But you know if anymore disrespect is shown its gonna have to happen-- YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT?
> 
> THIS IS R.O IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*I appreciate the support bROther, that's what RO is all about. But I ask that u let it go bROther, you have BIGGER things to worry about and focus your energy on. I don't feel like he disrespected me, do you honestly think I would let some one disrespect me? Of course not, so let it go.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 01:31 PM~11394563
> *I appreciate the support bROther, that's what RO is all about. But I ask that u let it go bROther, you have BIGGER things to worry about and focus your energy on. I don't feel like he disrespected me, do you honestly think I would let some one disrespect me? Of course not, so let it go.
> *


I posted that before your last post. ITS ALL GOOD b*RO*ther


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1st off Sean, I've seen you a gang of times, talked to you a gang of times never had a problem wit' you, and I still don't!!! I spoke my mind about a comment you said I told you my side of things and thatz all it was... I didn't change my post, where did I disrespect anyone? Everybody that knows me knows that im not about that... Till the homie came at me talking shit!!! I agree wit' your post like I said but I am ALL about this lifestyle and I felt like you partly took a shot at me!!! 
2nd off Swiph, I don't even know you or even directed a word your way till you came at me, and any real man is gonna stand up for themselves, You where talking about paying me a visit and what'em I suppose to do, Tuck my tail between my legs? You wouldn't do that so why should I? Im built way different than some of this clowns on the internet... I didn't take it there you did!!! I know your a Roller and of course your gonna be on your family's side thatz not how I meant it, I wouldn't expect it any other way... but you jumped the gun and disrespected me, so you do what you gotz to do!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11394374
> *It aint about takin his side--I AM HIS SIDE -- DO YOUR HOMEWORK. 2nd of all-- I aint no internet thug-- when you do that homework I jus told you to do- you will find that out.
> 3rd-- I dont give a fuc if you went or not- I didnt go-- I wish I could have--but right now my situation doesnt allow me to. I drive 2 hours for a club meetin-- I sure as hell would have drove 1.5 to kic it wit a bunch of homies and do some drunk ass bowling- but I couldnt-- and if peeps understand that==COOL-- of they dont-- then fuc em-- Thats how it is.. My bRO</span>thers know whats up--and thats what matters to me
> 4th. Dont come at me like you jus tried-- MY POINT WAS TO LET YOU KNOW TO SHOW SOME RESPECT-- and aparently you still dont understand that.
> ...


You show respect and you'll get it, you didn't show me any respect... put yourself in my shoes, you know whutz up, It ain't about acting hard but Im'ma show you as much respect as you showed me!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11394723
> *1st off Sean, I've seen you a gang of times, talked to you a gang of times never had a problem wit' you, and I still don't!!! I spoke my mind about a comment you said I told you my side of things and thatz all it was... I didn't change my post, where did I disrespect anyone? Everybody that knows me knows that im not about that... Till the homie came at me talking shit!!! I agree wit' your post like I said but I am ALL about this lifestyle and I felt like you partly took a shot at me!!!
> 2nd off Swiph, I don't even know you or even directed a word your way till you came at me, and any real man is gonna stand up for themselves, You where talking about paying me a visit and what'em I suppose to do, Tuck my tail between my legs? You wouldn't do that so why should I? Im built way different than some of this clowns on the internet... I didn't take it there you did!!! I know your a Roller and of course your gonna be on your family's side thatz not how I meant it, I wouldn't expect it any other way... but you jumped the gun and disrespected me, so you do what you gotz to do!!!
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHY IS EVERYBODY PISSED OF IN HERE? THIS IS SUPPOSE TO BE A CLEAN NO DRAMA TOPIC ! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2008, 04:28 AM~11391154
> *Okay back to normal business. :biggrin: Whats going on CO?
> *


WHAT UP JR?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 19 2008, 09:55 PM~11389568
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> 
> What's good  bROther?
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2008, 07:58 PM~11387677
> *whats up colorado
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 19 2008, 07:41 AM~11380548
> *What up Colorado Ryders!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP IZZY?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 19 2008, 03:23 PM~11384685
> * ALWAYS WORKIN HARD  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11395115
> *WHATS GOOD BRO?
> *


Not much-- jus takin it day by day right now-- ya know.
WHats good wit you b*RO*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 20 2008, 03:36 PM~11395111
> *WHAT UP JR?
> *


Not much Tony.Trying to stay positive.Co riders worked to hard on unity to let it fall apart now.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2008, 04:20 PM~11395450
> *Not much Tony.Trying to stay positive.Co riders worked to hard on unity to let it fall apart now.
> *


Your absolutely right!!! And I apologize to all the real ridaz for my part in that lil' issue and for having to waste your time reading through a couple of pages of bullshit... You guys that know me know whutz up and what im about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11395144
> *YEAH RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
Good Times car club will have over 4k into this show of our own money.No sponsors besides the parking lot.
Sponsorship was kinda frowned upon because of past incidents so we figured we'd drive this movement with our own hard work.
we even chose an organization to donate to to promote the movement/lifestyle.
I'm not bragging just showing our love for this culture they call Lowriding.
We don't have the resources alot of you hae because we are mostly all new to Colorado.
No matter what happens Good Times Car Club will support this Lowrider movement and strive to make us Lowriders be looked upon with admiration and respect instead of disgust and a wish for our demise.




And that's all I gotta say about that(Forrest Gump voice)


Good Times is here to stay and down to supposrt to the fullest


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:29 PM~11396470
> *I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
> I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
> We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
> ...


*have**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:29 PM~11396470
> *I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
> I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
> We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
> ...


*support **


damn I was a dee dee dee,didn't wanna go in and change the post though to let everyone that shit came from the Cora


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good choice of words Roy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*POLITICS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11396961
> *POLITICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HATE THEM TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11397276
> *I HATE THEM TOO. :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JR


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up *COLORADO ROLLERZ ONLY*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Ralph-- why dont you say anything --EVER-- jus whats up-- thats it-LOL
Come on now *****-- I know you from Pakistan and shit-- but Ive heard you speak more english than that :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 08:37 PM~11397570
> *Ralph-- why dont you say anything --EVER-- jus whats up-- thats it-LOL
> Come on now *****-- I know you from Pakistan and shit-- but Ive heard you speak more english than that :biggrin:
> *




IRAQ :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:29 PM~11396470
> *I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
> I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
> We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
> ...


  Thatz whutz up!!! If everybody alwayz agreed on shit the world would be perfect, u feel me? Anywayz you guyz just keep doin' what your doin' :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 20 2008, 08:23 PM~11397426
> *WHATS UP JR
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *300MAG, SWIPH*

*You ******* been on here for 5 mins straight and haven't said shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What did you decide for Saturday J?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11398277
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 300MAG, SWIPH
> 
> You ******* been on here for 5 mins straight and haven't said shit. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



I WAS CATCHIN UP I FEEL LIKE IM ON "ALL MY CHILDREN"


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11398277
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 300MAG, SWIPH
> 
> You ******* been on here for 5 mins straight and haven't said shit. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


*****--I got more than one window open-- Im readin another LIL forum on 1 and watchin some YOU TUBE videos* ON MUTE* on the other :biggrin: 

And besides--Im still tryin to keep my cool even though ****** think they funny with there subliminal messages-- ***** -- You know IM THE KING OF SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES-- but Im jus RESPECTIN my Prezos wishes....

SO whats good b*RO*ther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11398351
> *Whats up Sean
> *


*What's good Big L Dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11398372
> *I WAS CATCHIN UP I FEEL LIKE IM ON "ALL MY CHILDREN"
> *


*Jerry Springer get it straight :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 10:30 PM~11398698
> ******--I got more than one window open-- Im readin another LIL forum on 1 and watchin some YOU TUBE videos ON MUTE on the other :biggrin:
> 
> And besides--Im still tryin to keep my cool even though ****** think they funny with there subliminal messages-- ***** -- You know IM THE KING OF SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES-- but Im jus RESPECTIN my Prezos wishes....
> ...


*What's good my REAL RYDER, how you gonna be watch'n YOU TUBE with the mute button on? :roflmao: 

All is good over here, just jet lagged like a mofo :angry: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11399322
> *What's good my REAL RYDER, how you gonna be watch'n YOU TUBE with the mute button on? :roflmao:
> 
> All is good over here, just jet lagged like a mofo :angry:
> *


I know these songs by heart--thats how---LOL
Im glad you had a safe trip home to colo*R.O-- this shits IV LIFE.*


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
wat clubs are out here only goodtimes rollers only and most hated?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401039
> *whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
> wat clubs are out here only Good Times Rollerz only and Most Hated?
> *


What up Colorado Rider there are more than just us 3 but I guess we are just the most vocal and active :angel: :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MORNING BIG R.O. RYDERS!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 10:30 PM~11398698
> ******--I got more than one window open-- Im readin another LIL forum on 1 and watchin some YOU TUBE videos ON MUTE on the other :biggrin:
> 
> And besides--Im still tryin to keep my cool even though ****** think they funny with there subliminal messages-- ***** -- You know IM THE KING OF SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES-- but Im jus RESPECTIN my Prezos wishes....
> ...


Yo homie wasn't even tryin' to throw subliminals at you!!! I could see how you took it that way but it wasn't...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And whutz up wit' the CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*what up CO just thought I'd tell everyone to have a GOOD day*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401039
> *whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
> wat clubs are out here only goodtimes rollers only and most hated?
> *


where you from that'll help tell us so we can see what clubs are closest to you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:26 AM~11401391
> *MORNING BIG RO*ther from anotha mother


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2008, 08:27 AM~11401401
> *Yo homie wasn't even tryin' to throw subliminals at you!!! I could see how you took it that way but it wasn't...
> *


Its cool dawg-- Ill respect that. Jus be good and keep this unity strong in here-- this got a little bit to outta control --Its all good though.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 09:39 AM~11401485
> *Its cool dawg-- Ill respect that. Jus be good and keep this unity strong in here-- this got a little bit to outta control --Its all good though.
> 
> *


  I feel you!!! Im sure that if we met in person or when we do, We'll see eye to eye on alot of shit homie, and at the end of the day we're all in this, keepin' this movement goin'...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 09:37 AM~11401474
> *Whats up my bROther from anotha mother
> *


JUST ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR!! BUSTIN MY ASS AT WORK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11401709
> *JUST ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR!!  BUSTIN MY ASS AT WORK!
> *


*AT LEAST IT'S A DOLLAR FOR YOU, IT'S ONLY .25 FOR ME  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401039
> *whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
> wat clubs are out here only goodtimes rollerz only and most hated?
> *


*There are a lot of clubs, but most of them aren't on LIL or they don't frequent the page as much as GOOD TIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY, and MOST HATED.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Aug 21 2008, 09:27 AM~11401401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S WHATIMTALKENBOUT.COM :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11395136
> *WHAT UP IZZY?
> *



What up Big Tone!!! What you been up to Homie??? Ain't seen or talked to ya in awhile brother.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Boricua!!! Que paso? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg,* fesboogie*


I see ya Bigg Dogg....
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 21 2008, 11:15 AM~11402227
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> I see ya Bigg Dogg....
> ...


Just on a break from work dogg!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2008, 11:14 AM~11402225
> *Whutz good Boricua!!! Que paso? :biggrin:
> *



Nutin Homie, slavin at work!!!! 

Just glad to see everyone's back on the SAME PAGE!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:29 PM~11396470
> *I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
> I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
> We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
> ...



x2

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 21 2008, 11:22 AM~11402293
> *Nutin Homie, slavin at work!!!!
> 
> Just glad to see everyone's back on the SAME PAGE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401039
> *whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
> wat clubs are out here only goodtimes rollers only and most hated?
> *


Whats up?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63, greenmerc77

*I GUESS EVERY ONE IS SLACKING TODAY :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2008, 12:20 PM~11402761
> *whats up CO?
> *


Whats going on Chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 AM~11402060
> *There are a lot of clubs, but most of them aren't on LIL or they don't frequent the page as much as GOOD TIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY, and MOST HATED.
> *


That's what I meant to say


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 20 2008, 05:29 PM~11396470
> *I know what you're about Fes aint no need to prove it typing words when your actions speak louder than them.Your ride has been under construction and if people knew what you Izzy and a few other riders have planned they would understand like I do.Don't trip potatoe chip.We're all in this together.
> I posted what I posted in all honesty to say we been here and we been supporting the movement and if you can't attend what we are trying to promote,then the ball bounces both ways.
> We are even open minded enough to cut our show short for other obligations people have.
> ...



THATS MY DOGG :biggrin: , i second that perro....
what are u doing working in excavation???you should be working in a PR firm  what up roy roy jus got out the field big homie, im ready for saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Aug 21 2008, 03:36 PM~11404431
> *THATS MY DOGG :biggrin: , i second that perro....
> what are u doing working in excavation???you should be working in a PR firm  what up roy roy jus got out the field big homie, im ready for saturday
> *


What up Big dog .We ( me and my wife) gotta go after the meeting but Imma start putting those together tomorrow since I'm off


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11397611
> *IRAQ :biggrin:
> *


you're osama's nephew aren't you. or you just are hiding him


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

Im from colorado springs well been living here for a lil while but it no thing to drive enywhere


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

how do you put picture up so i can show my car?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.tinypic.com/
just click on the link then hit browse select a pic you have saved in your computer then up load it then there is 4 links there click the second one and copy then get on layitlow add replay and hit paste and thats all there is too it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2008, 08:37 PM~11397570
> *Ralph-- why dont you say anything --EVER-- jus whats up-- thats it-LOL
> Come on now *****-- I know you from Pakistan and shit-- but Ive heard you speak more english than that :biggrin:
> *


how is everything going bROther. i haven't really had anything to talk about or say. is hitler really your dad


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help on pics This is my ride 64 convertable not an ss but has full chrome undercarrage I only have these two picture because I have anew computer and these was sent to me from my fotografer after he shot my car for a calendar


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 03:35 PM~11404936
> *Thanks for the help on pics This is my ride 64 convertable not an ss but has full chrome undercarrage I only have these two picture because I have anew computer and these was sent to me from my fotografer after he shot my car for a calendar
> 
> 
> ...


 THat mutha fucca looks sic-- it looks like its worthy of ROLLERZ ONLY - 
GOOD TIMES or MOST HATED.


WHOS BETTIN ON *RO*YS askin how much as soon as he sees it? :biggrin: 

Its ok *RO*y-- if I had a bunch of paper in my pocket right now like you--Id be askin to--LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 04:35 PM~11404936
> *Thanks for the help on pics This is my ride 64 convertable not an ss but has full chrome undercarrage I only have these two picture because I have anew computer and these was sent to me from my fotografer after he shot my car for a calendar
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick....shit I wish I could afford something like that.That's a keeper I don't think even I would sell that


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 03:35 PM~11404936
> *Thanks for the help on pics This is my ride 64 convertable not an ss but has full chrome undercarrage I only have these two picture because I have anew computer and these was sent to me from my fotografer after he shot my car for a calendar
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 03:46 PM~11405028
> *That's sick....shit I wish I could afford something like that.That's a keeper I don't think even I would sell that
> *


I wouldnt sell it either-- but some people think the same think bout your Duece- and look what you did with it :biggrin: 

This shit looks tight though--Id lik to see more of it-- says it has undercarriage---that'd be nice to see-- and bein I do what I do--Id really like to see the set-up in it, maybe he'll get some more pics up soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/803963761.html 
:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11405649
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/803963761.html
> :0
> *


*RO*y-- YOU BETTER GET YOUR ASS ON THAT-- It gonna disapear. GET ON IT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!1
YOU NEED TO BE ON A PLANE ASAP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO JUST PASSING THRU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 06:19 PM~11405811
> *ROy-- YOU BETTER GET YOUR ASS ON THAT-- It gonna  disapear. GET ON IT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!1
> YOU NEED TO BE ON A PLANE ASAP
> *


needs floors and trunk pans though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:35 PM~11405941
> *needs floors and trunk pans though
> *


for the price though I'd buy it if I didn't buy my 59 if I really wanted a vert your gonna have to do some work and be out for a minute but it'll be all worth it. You can actually do the floors and trunk pan without taking the frame off. I think the complete floor pan is $1000 bux thats not too bad and it's not pieces all put together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 06:38 PM~11405960
> *for the price though I'd buy it if I didn't buy my 59 if I really wanted a vert your gonna have to do some work and be out for a minute but it'll be all worth it. You can actually do the floors and trunk pan without taking the frame off. I think the complete floor pan is $1000 bux thats not too bad and it's not pieces all put together
> *


Yeah i9f it was a 61-63 I'd be all over it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:41 PM~11406000
> *Yeah i9f it was a 61-63 I'd be all over it
> *


Yeah I'm not much for 64s myself but if I wanted a vert I'd take a 4


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Stop posting pics of my ride :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sure is a nice 64 aint it Paul?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 05:47 PM~11406044
> *that sure is a nice 64 aint it Paul?
> *


Hell yeah, with the money Roy has, he can get two of them.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 AM~11401039
> *whats up colorado im new here and been looking in this topic but just barely registered
> wat clubs are out here only goodtimes rollers only and most hated?
> *


WELCOME to the Colorado Topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 21 2008, 06:48 PM~11406063
> *Hell yeah, with the money Roy has, he can get two of them.
> *


thats what happens when you have money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah right I'm still looking for a ride who the hell know what Imma get


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 05:35 PM~11405941
> *needs floors and trunk pans though
> *


*ROy*-- for that price-- if thats all it needs than I would be on it-- but witht he way you sound-- you'll be fine having patience.
Jus stay on the hunt like you are and somethin will come up.
If it was me--Id snatch it up-- have the metal work done in a week(if that) .

Theres another hot 64SS rag in N.C Black on Black for 17k-- its got under 100k Original on it to- Jus thought Id tell ya--


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11406091
> *yeah right I'm still looking for a ride who the hell know what Imma get
> *


if you run accross a project 63 and you don't want to tackle it pm JR he will :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

would be ok if I had a truck Y trailer is kinda tempting though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How you doing Ivan?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11406120
> *would be ok if I had a truck Y trailer is kinda tempting though
> *


You still have the suburban right?? all you need is a trailer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 06:56 PM~11406128
> *You still have the suburban right?? all you need is a trailer
> *


Ya think the suburban can pull it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11406140
> *Ya think the suburban can pull it?
> *


my impala is way heavier than that and I pulled it with my little regular cab short bed pickup and it's only a half ton


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 05:55 PM~11406116
> *if you run accross a project 63 and you don't want to tackle it pm JR he will :biggrin:
> *


I jus ran across a 63 SS project- not rusty- no motor or tranny for like 5grand.
Jus thought Id say it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 07:07 PM~11406213
> *I jus ran across a 63 SS project- not rusty- no motor or tranny for like 5grand.
> Jus thought Id say it
> *


pm sent


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ADAM :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:10 PM~11406231
> *pm sent
> *


WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11406239
> *WHATS UP LARRY
> *


not much bro how you doing?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:18 PM~11406314
> *not much bro how you doing?
> *


JUST GOT OFF WORK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
WHATS bROthers . SEAN ARE YOU GOING TONIGHT?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up 24/7 swiph and the other colorado ryders :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:18 PM~11406314
> *not much bro how you doing?
> *


hey Larry if your Bro wants that Trey I posted up I'll pm you the #


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:22 PM~11406358
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> WHATS bROthers . SEAN ARE YOU GOING TONIGHT?
> *


 *Yes SUR  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11406371
> *whats up 24/7 swiph and the other colorado ryders :biggrin:
> *


*Sup ******, thought you was gonna take a shower*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11406382
> *Yes SUR
> *


WHAT TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good ROy & JR!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RollerZ Y Most Hated


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11406395
> *Sup ******, thought you was gonna take a shower
> *



lol i have till nine :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11406404
> *What's good ROy & JR!
> *


Still looking homie.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11406405
> *What up RollerZ Y Most Hated
> *







:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11406397
> *WHAT TIME
> *


*Coach says to be there at 8:30. Full contact tonight :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11406140
> *Ya think the suburban can pull it?
> *


Roy you know I have a trailer................... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11406382
> *Yes SUR
> *


PM SENT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11406411
> *Still looking homie.
> *


*Only because your stubborn  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11406431
> *Coach says to be there at 8:30. Full contact tonight :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS I'M STILL SORE FROM THE LAST TIME :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats new Sean?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11406405
> *What up RollerZ Y Most Hated
> *


WHATS UP ROy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11406449
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS I'M STILL SORE FROM THE LAST TIME  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11406445
> *Only because your stubborn
> *


and a lowballer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11406449
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS I'M STILL SORE FROM THE LAST TIME  :angry:
> *


I don't know what you guys are talking about but that doesn't sound right


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11406437
> *PM SENT
> *


*PM returned*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11406472
> *I don't know what you guys are talking about but that doesn't sound right
> *


* :uh: Just a lil MMA :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11406472
> *I don't know what you guys are talking about but that doesn't sound right
> *


X2 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11406453
> *Whats new Sean?
> *


*Nada bROtha, same 'ol over here. Are you gonna come down for the fair?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11406499
> *Nada bROtha, same 'ol over here. Are you gonna come down for the fair?
> *


I'll be up there for the fair on the 25th to take my daughter and then I'll be around after the GOODTIMES show cruising the elco :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11406499
> *Nada bROtha, same 'ol over here. Are you gonna come down for the fair?
> *


Not sure yet.If I do Ill hit you up.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11406459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU NEED TO GO WITH US. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

This place is getting packed tonight.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:37 PM~11406510
> *I'll be up there for the fair on the 25th to take my daughter and then I'll be around after the GOODTIMES show cruising the elco :biggrin:
> *


*That's what's up. If you want to go in, and need a place to put it gimme a call, I got a safe place around the corner.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11406516
> *Not sure yet.If I do Ill hit you up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11406529
> *That's what's up. If you want to go in, and need a place to put it gimme a call, I got a safe place around the corner.
> *


Thanks on the reals me and Jr were talking about that


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11406521
> *YOU NEED TO GO WITH US.  :biggrin:
> *





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11406536
> *Thanks on the reals me and Jr were talking about that
> *


*You guys know what's up, just let me know.....*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn-- disapeared for a min-- and all my ROLLERZ hit me up- whats good wit yall ******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2008, 07:41 PM~11406538
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11406551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11406551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11406549
> *Damn-- disapeared for a min-- and all my ROLLERZ hit me up- whats good wit yall ******
> *


*I'm just watching YOUTUBE on mute, it's tight. :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11406549
> *Damn-- disapeared for a min-- and all my ROLLERZ hit me up- whats good wit yall ******
> *


WAITING TO HIT THE GYM


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11406564
> *I'm just watching YOUTUBE on mute, it's tight.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11406564
> *I'm just watching YOUTUBE on mute, it's tight.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11406568
> *WAITING TO HIT THE GYM
> *



me too :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11406582
> *me too :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii25/1jgo4/IMG_2161.jpg
BACK UP FOR SALE IN UTAH 7,000


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11406616
> *http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii25/1jgo4/IMG_2161.jpg
> BACK UP FOR SALE IN UTAH 7,000
> *


*Damn that's clean  *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11406616
> *http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii25/1jgo4/IMG_2161.jpg
> BACK UP FOR SALE IN UTAH 7,000
> *


GL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11406582
> *me too :cheesy:
> *


*Then you won't even go to work tomorROw, you will be crying like ROb :roflmao: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://i35.tinypic.com/10dskuw.jpg


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So do you need to borrow it Roy or what??????????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS GUYS I'M GLAD SOMEONE LIKES IT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:guns:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11406664
> *THANKS GUYS I'M GLAD SOMEONE LIKES IT
> *


I've always liked your ride you know that but honestly fools are just broke unless your name is Roy and you can sell a car in 15 minutes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11406681
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> :guns:
> *


THAT IS ME I DONT LIKE FOR PEOPLE TO KNOW WHEN I'M IN THE PORN TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11406635
> *Then you won't even go to work tomorROw, you will be crying like ROb :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11406684
> *I've always liked your ride you know that but honestly fools are just broke unless your name is Roy and you can sell a car in 15 minutes
> *


I NEED TO DO THAT PROJECT I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11406684
> *I've always liked your ride you know that but honestly fools are just broke unless your name is Roy and you can sell a car in 15 minutes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11406688
> *THAT IS ME I DONT LIKE FOR PEOPLE TO KNOW WHEN I'M IN THE PORN TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

49ERS JUST SCORED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 08:00 PM~11406702
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2008, 07:59 PM~11406697
> *I NEED TO DO THAT PROJECT I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT :cheesy:
> *


So are you waiting to sell your car first?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11406799
> *So are you waiting to sell your car first?
> *


I SENT YOU A PM BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/800013249.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gonna go check this out tomorrow :0 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/806375155.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 21 2008, 06:43 PM~11406564
> *I'm just watching YOUTUBE on mute, it's tight.  :cheesy:
> *


Watchin YOU TUBE on mute is similiar to chillin wit us ROLLERZ--
WE can be quiet as fuc-AND MUTHAFUCCAZ CAN STILL SEE HOW REAL WE ARE!!

R.O. IV LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11406998
> *gonna go check this out tomorrow :0
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/806375155.html
> *


hell thats alright there no worrying about traveling to pick it up or paying a shipper or fucking with out of town title


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11406998
> *gonna go check this out tomorrow :0
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/806375155.html
> *


Remember I got 72spokes sittin around-- especialy since this has 65SS caps on it-- I know you are gonna need somethin :biggrin: 
GOOD LUCK WITH IT TOMOROW--


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats goin on in here-- only one Ryder has left a post this mornin-- :ugh: :biggrin: 


WHERES MY RYDERS AT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 08:28 AM~11410324
> *WHats goin on in here-- only one Ryder has left a post this mornin-- :ugh:  :biggrin:
> WHERES MY RYDERS AT
> *


*CO Rockie Rydas*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

****** is tired :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I been thinking of a triple Black vert all night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cip Dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Simon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11285942
> *<span style='color:red'>HMMMMM What's next?   :dunno:
> *


Hey did he end up drivin' da duece all the way to Canada?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 08:39 AM~11410382
> *Hey did he end up drivin' da duece all the way to Canada?
> *


Nah he got as far as Castle Rock then towed it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:39 AM~11410384
> *What up Fes
> *


What up bro? I got a day off, so im chillin' but the girl got me workin' around the house, but itz cool I get to play wit' my new plasma cutter later on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11410392
> *Nah he got as far as Castle Rock then towed it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!

What's up to all the Colorado Ryders, GOODTIMES, Rollerz Only, Most Hated and all the solo Ryders out there.

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *WHITEMARE*


What up Goodtimer!!!

Buy anything yet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I get this car today this is what it will look like by Cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 08:59 AM~11410464
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WHITEMARE
> What up Goodtimer!!!
> ...


What up big Izzy,going to look at a 64 SS Vert today homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:00 AM~11410473
> *What up big Izzy,going to look at a 64 SS Vert today homie :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!! You must be gettin anxious by now huh??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 09:03 AM~11410497
> *Nice!!! You must be gettin anxious by now huh??
> *


Yeah already checking prices on rims,top, and paint :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:59 AM~11410465
> *If I get this car today this is what it will look like by Cinco
> 
> 
> ...


Well then get that car!!! That would be clean if you did the black on black!!! I'd luv to see that rolli' around in the Springs!!! Shit even im hyped up about this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 08:58 AM~11410462
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> What's up to all the Colorado Ryders, GOODTIMES, Rollerz Only, Most Hated and all the solo Ryders out there.
> ...


Que paso boricua!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it has potential,was frame off'd 15 years ago so everything is GOOD underneath


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

allready has the Black Leather guts :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2008, 05:39 PM~11375233
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422744
> *


Still got a couple of copies left!!! If you use to fuck wit' Truucha, you will definitely fuck wit' Roll'n dvd's!!! I guarantee it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:16 AM~11410565
> *allready has the Black Leather guts :0
> 
> 
> ...


You needz to do dat!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 09:17 AM~11410573
> *Still got a couple of copies left!!! If you use to fuck wit' Truucha, you will definitely fuck wit' Roll'n dvd's!!! I guarantee it...
> *


I'll stop by and pick one up Dog when I leave to see that vert around 2 you gonna be home?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:18 AM~11410581
> *I'll stop by and pick one up Dog when I leave to see that vert around 2 you gonna be home?
> *


I should be if im not I'll leave a copy here for u but im 99.9% sure I'll be here, I have to roll out at 12 but I should be back way before 2 pm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 09:22 AM~11410607
> *I should be if im not I'll leave a copy here for u but im 99.9% sure I'll be here, I have to roll out at 12 but I should be back way before 2 pm
> *


sounds GOOD homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck Roy I hope it's what your looking for


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:29 AM~11410670
> *Good luck Roy I hope it's what your looking for
> *


I'll just pop it off for next year then get rid of it,still want that 6Trey homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:35 AM~11410709
> *I'll just pop it off for next year then get rid of it,still want that 6Trey homie
> *


*IY YI YI ....GOODLUCK ROY!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:35 AM~11410709
> *I'll just pop it off for next year then get rid of it,still want that 6Trey homie
> *


I tell ya unless you have a mound of cash them damn 63 converts are hard to find and expensive


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:08 AM~11410871
> *I tell ya unless you have a mound of cash them damn 63 converts are hard to find and expensive
> *


Yeah I'm hoping if I get this someone will swap because it's an SS or I can get a decent price for it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:07 AM~11410520
> *Yeah already checking prices on rims,top, and paint :cheesy:
> *



Baller!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 09:12 AM~11410543
> *Que paso boricua!!!
> *


What up Brother!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:08 AM~11410871
> *I tell ya unless you have a mound of cash them damn 63 converts are hard to find and expensive
> *


*OH AND MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THEM OLD IMPALAS REAL GOOD HOMIE.....*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 08:58 AM~11410462
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!
> 
> What's up to all the Colorado Ryders, GOODTIMES, Rollerz Only, Most Hated and all the solo Ryders out there.
> ...


Whats going on??????????????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11411244
> *OH AND MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THEM OLD IMPALAS REAL GOOD HOMIE.....
> *


for real it's a trip how many of them are fake verts


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 22 2008, 12:13 PM~11411836
> *Whats going on??????????????
> *


Wuz going on Homie!!! I'm just here slavin at work tryin to make some cash, so I can get some more shit done to my ride!! :biggrin: 

How you been bro??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 01:41 PM~11412552
> *for real it's a trip how many of them are fake verts
> *



Wuz going on Pimp'n??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 01:41 PM~11412552
> *for real it's a trip how many of them are fake verts
> *


I hate people who lie about thier shit
:angry: 
That vert was a damn bucket only good thing was the guts and maybe the engine :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WHATS GOING ON MY COLORADO GTIMERS...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11413164
> *WHATS GOING ON MY COLORADO GTIMERS...
> *


What up Big Paul


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:31 AM~11410337
> *CO Rockie Rydas
> *


What goin on wit ya ROy-- Did you see my post about the black on black 64SS rag I left ya


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ROy-- PM your reg email--I aint no good at this LOADIN pics shit-LOL
Im gonna send you pics of the 64 Im tellin you about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 03:54 PM~11413599
> *What goin on wit ya ROy-- Did you see my post about the black on black 64SS rag I left ya
> *


No :no:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 02:29 PM~11412880
> *Wuz going on Homie!!! I'm just here slavin at work tryin to make some cash, so I can get some more shit done to my ride!! :biggrin:
> 
> How you been bro??
> *


Ive been good.So are you showing at the GT show?Were going to go and check it out.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11413646
> *No :no:
> *


pm your email


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD SWIPH???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11413787
> *WHATS GOOD SWIPH???
> *


 Shit-- not much bROther-- jus got home a little bit ago.
Whats good wit you


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11413848
> *Shit-- not much bROther-- jus got  home a little bit ago.
> Whats good wit you
> *


NOT MUCH JUST ENJOYIN MY 3 DAY WEEKEND


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11413787
> *WHATS GOOD SWIPH???
> *


Not much bROther-I jus got home a little bit ago.
Whats good wit you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11413129
> *I hate people who lie about thier shit
> :angry:
> That vert was a damn bucket only good thing was the guts and maybe the engine :angry:
> *


 :0 Damn... that sucks bro!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11413773
> *Ive been good.So are you showing at the GT show?Were going to go and check it out.
> *


Yes sir!!!! I'll be showin at the GT show. Gotta show GOODTIMES some love, they've always been at the events that I help put together. You guys gonna show or what??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *WHITEMARE, WRINKLES*


What up GOODTIMERS!!!! That sucks Roy, you'll find somethin though. You should check on that one *SWIPH* is talkin about.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

NO MORE WATCHIN TOU TUBE ON MUTE-- I jus fixed my shit--LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 04:43 PM~11413967
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WHITEMARE, WRINKLES
> What up GOODTIMERS!!!! That sucks Roy, you'll find somethin though. You should check on that one SWIPH is talkin about.
> *


Yeah aint no biggie I got a lil hyped up cause it was local but there will be more


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *WRINKLES, SWIPH*

What up fellas??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 03:58 PM~11414084
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WRINKLES, SWIPH
> 
> ...


WUS SUP IZZY HOW YOU DOING THIS FINE AS FRIDAY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 22 2008, 05:13 PM~11414182
> *WUS SUP IZZY HOW YOU DOING THIS FINE AS FRIDAY
> *


I'm still at work Homie!!! What you up too??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11414208
> *I'm still at work Homie!!! What you up too??
> *


 :dunno: PROBLY DRINK SOME PISTOS AT MY PAD CANN'T AFFORD TO GO OUT TO THE CLUBS NO MORE "GOT SHACKLES ON MY FEET!"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 22 2008, 05:18 PM~11414228
> *:dunno: PROBLY DRINK SOME PISTOS AT MY PAD CANN'T AFFORD TO GO OUT TO THE CLUBS NO MORE "GOT SHACKLES ON MY FEET!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me too!!! j/p just lately... whatz up wrinkles? when you gonna sell me that linc? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11414244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: me too!!! j/p just lately... whatz up wrinkles? when you gonna sell me that linc?  :biggrin:
> *


He would if he could get a title :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 22 2008, 04:18 PM~11414228
> *:dunno: PROBLY DRINK SOME PISTOS AT MY PAD CANN'T AFFORD TO GO OUT TO THE CLUBS NO MORE "GOT SHACKLES ON MY FEET!"
> *


*DAMN ESE REMEMBER THE GOOD OLD DAYS PERITO!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 05:26 PM~11414277
> *He would if he could get a title :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh look GOODTIMES is in the house . Whats up homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 05:36 PM~11414345
> *Oh look GOODTIMES is in the house . Whats up homies
> *


When's the cutty comin' out? Are they still puttin' in work on it?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 04:36 PM~11414345
> *Oh look GOODTIMES is in the house . Whats up homies
> *


*DAMN WHAT IT DO HOMIE....YOU READY FO VEGAS? WHEN THAT CUTTY BUSTING OUT FO THE BIG "GT" IVAN!!!!*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up Goodtimers... What it do


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 22 2008, 04:39 PM~11414374
> *whats up Goodtimers... What it do
> *


*YOU HITTEN THE SPOT TONIGHT GORDO IN VICTORVILLE?*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11414360
> *DAMN WHAT IT DO HOMIE....YOU READY FO VEGAS? WHEN THAT CUTTY BUSTING OUT FO THE BIG "GT" IVAN!!!!
> *


Oh ive been ready the cutty is moving along and the date it will be out is hard to say but its looking good ive seen it in person.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 22 2008, 04:40 PM~11414384
> *YOU HITTEN THE SPOT TONIGHT GORDO IN VICTORVILLE?
> *


aver sin falta


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11414443
> *Oh ive been ready the cutty is moving along and the date it will be out is hard to say but its looking good ive seen it in person.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 22 2008, 04:50 PM~11414447
> *aver sin falta
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 03:58 PM~11414084
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WRINKLES, SWIPH
> 
> ...


 What up pimpin- hows things goin


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on Colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what up swiph


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11414774
> *what up swiph
> *


Not much-- jus takin it day by day homie.
Whats GooD wit you


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11414484
> *What up pimpin- hows things goin
> *



What bROther!!! Just got Home finally. Its beer thirty if you know what I mean!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hows everybody doing tonigh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How much is that Rag that you sent me swiph?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: WHITEMARE, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, *mafioso65*, RO4LIFE 719
What up my Dawg *GOOD* to see you on  
*What up Chuck and Larry* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 06:03 PM~11414889
> *What bROther!!! Just got Home finally. Its beer thirty if you know what I mean!!
> *


I wish-- but Not for me homie-- my PO could show up at anytime :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 06:06 PM~11414913
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: WHITEMARE, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mafioso65, RO4LIFE 719
> What up my Dawg GOOD to see you on
> ...


You get the email I sent you homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11414913
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: WHITEMARE, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mafioso65, RO4LIFE 719
> What up my Dawg GOOD to see you on
> ...


So did you go look at the vert 4?? What was up with it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11414913
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: WHITEMARE, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mafioso65, RO4LIFE 719
> What up my Dawg GOOD to see you on
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11414900
> *How much is that Rag that you sent me swiph?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11414963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it was a movie when you posted it I just couldn't remember thats a funny movie so which one is Larry? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11414963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That movie is funny as fuck though... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11414989
> *I knew it was a movie when you posted it I just couldn't remember thats a funny movie so which one is Larry? :biggrin:
> *


Homeboy wit' the fireman hat...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11415014
> *Homeboy wit' the fireman hat...
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 06:13 PM~11414975
> *
> *


They are askin 17k for it right now-- but I know a cash offer will take it--Like honestly-- I truly believe it you jus flew out there and handed him 15k it would be yours-- and there is a Good possibility if you handed him 14 it would be. Its clean as fuc-- no body rust -EXCEPT SOME LIL surface rust underneath on the floors --NOTHIN MAJOR AT ALL-- jus a lil lil lil surface. The car is clean-- only like 84k originals. I would have posted a pic on here but I dont have the patience--LOL
Oh yeah-- its missin the antenna-- but youd replace it with duals anyways -RIGHT?
and its missin the 8in chrome trim under the 2 wing windows.
You should jus call him and talk to him-- hes gonna tell ya hes firm cause people are lookin at it-- BUT YOU"RE THE ONE WITH MONEY IN YOUR POCKET :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 07:21 PM~11415044
> *They are askin 17k for it right now-- but I know a cash offer will take it--Like honestly-- I truly believe it you jus flew out there and handed him 15k it would be yours-- and there is a Good possibility if you handed him 14 it would be. Its clean as fuc-- no body rust -EXCEPT SOME LIL surface rust underneath on the floors --NOTHIN MAJOR AT ALL-- jus a lil lil lil surface. The car is clean-- only like 84k originals. I would have posted a pic on here but I dont have the patience--LOL
> Oh yeah-- its missin the antenna-- but youd replace it with duals anyways -RIGHT?
> and its missin the 8in chrome trim under the 2 wing windows.
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SO what ya think of it pimpin? THOSE ARE OG SKIRTS IM PRETTY SURE TO-- like I said--its been in storage for 15 years. THe old ladies husband died 15years ago-- and she finaly told his best friend to SEE WHAT SHE CAN GET FOR IT. ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY OF WHAT THEY ARE ASKIN-- but ya gotta try and hustle.
Someones gonna buy it-- and Sean still has his 65-- so I REALLY HOPE YOU SNATCH IT UP.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11415096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11415096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look's cool bro!!! Where's it located anywayz?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up b*RO*Its located bout 15 min from my moms house in North Carolina.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 07:35 PM~11415137
> *SO what ya think of it pimpin?  THOSE ARE OG SKIRTS IM PRETTY SURE TO-- like I said--its been in storage for 15 years. THe old ladies husband died 15years ago-- and she finaly told his best friend to SEE WHAT SHE CAN GET FOR IT. ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY OF WHAT THEY ARE ASKIN-- but ya gotta try and hustle.
> Someones gonna buy it-- and Sean still has his 65-- so I REALLY HOPE YOU SNATCH IT UP.
> *


wish I could afford it.But with the plane ticket transporting paint dros rims and top I'd be in well over 20


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But damn swiph you aint lying you be knowing where shit is :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11415550
> *wish I could afford it.But with the plane ticket transporting paint dros  rims  and top I'd be in well over 20
> *


Damn homie--I didnt know you was tryin to build a car for what you told me
But I understand no doubt. Anyways--Ill make a few more phone calls and let you know what pops up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11415635
> *Damn homie--I didnt know you was tryin to build a car for what you told me
> But I understand no doubt. Anyways--Ill make a few more phone calls and let you know what pops up.
> 
> *


aint trying to build a car dog just trying to get it plaqueable,if you know of any working vert G-bodies lemme know  well besides Executioners


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:37 PM~11415676
> *aint trying to build a car dog just trying to get it plaqueable,if you know of any working vert G-bodies lemme know   well besides Executioners
> *


what about that blue one with that peanut butter top you were asking about did he reply to you???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:38 PM~11415687
> *what about that blue one with that peanut butter top you were asking about did he reply to you???
> *


That's the executioner .No frame wrap or even stress points and the top is not fully done or doesn't lock completely I was told


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:28 PM~11415577
> *But damn swiph you aint lying you be knowing where shit is :thumbsup:
> *


Like I said-- I AINT NO BULLSHITTER HOMIE :biggrin: 
I enjoy doin this kind of thing for homies-- especialialy when its really apreciated.

By the way--Im gonna be postin my 1972 FACTORY 2WD K5 Blazer that is super clean for sale pretty damn soon (Ive gotta pay my lawyer  )-- you think you might know of anybody interested in somethin like that. IT IS A FACTORY 2wd with the rear trailing arms and coil springs-- NOT A FAKE. Jus thought Id put it out there. Ill email you a couple pics in a min.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hit up Spanks and he wants 10 large to convert a g-body :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 08:41 PM~11415704
> *Like I said-- I AINT NO BULLSHITTER HOMIE :biggrin:
> I enjoy doin this kind of thing for homies-- especialialy when its really apreciated.
> 
> ...


My Cuz is from Ground Zero car club outta Phoenix he is looking for a K5 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11415697
> *That's the executioner .No frame wrap or even stress points and the top is not fully done or doesn't lock completely I was told
> *


Your talking about the cutlass right without the quarter windows and has the booty kit????? There was also that full undercarriage regal from florida with the vert top?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11415725
> *Your talking about the cutlass right without the quarter windows and has the booty kit????? There was also that full undercarriage regal from florida with the vert top?
> *


oooh that blue cutty is the shit it was factory built....nah I haven't heard back but if he decides to sell I'd build that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up JR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:42 PM~11415713
> *My Cuz is from Ground Zero car club outta Phoenix he is looking for a K5 :0
> *


 2wd? is that what hes lookin for. I had to email you the pics cause I dont have the patience to put shit through the loading up sites--im not all that computer savvy either. I jus sent it to ya though


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11415754
> *what up JR
> *


Just going back and forth.From the computer to the game.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11415758
> *2wd? is that what hes lookin for. I had to email you the pics cause I dont have the patience to put shit through the loading up sites--im not all that computer savvy either.  I jus sent it to ya though
> *


I don't think it matters if it's 2 or 4 because I think he's gonna big wheel and drop the body but I'll ask


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

all you JR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so what was the price of this one Roy?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11415777
> *I don't think it matters if it's 2 or 4 because I think he's gonna big wheel and drop the body but I'll ask
> *


f it dont matter--I can find him K5s for days. But if he wants a factory 2wd so he can lay it on the ground- then mine is only 1 of 3 for sale in the US as we speak. I mean there are some out there-- but not to be found. Hell --even the other 2 im talking about really cant be found that easy-- and one guy wants 29,000 and the other guy wants 24,000. Me-- I WANT 25,000- but right now cash talks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

he wanted 16 I offered 12 because the top was not fully done and no reinforcements...............................haven't heard back from him yet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11415739
> *oooh that blue cutty is the shit it was factory built....nah I haven't heard back but if he decides to sell I'd build that fucker :biggrin:
> *


this one right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11415868
> *f it dont matter--I can find him K5s for days. But if he wants a factory 2wd so he can lay it on the ground- then mine is only 1 of 3 for sale in the US as we speak. I mean there are some out there-- but not to be found.  Hell --even the other 2 im talking about really cant be found that easy-- and one guy wants 29,000 and the other guy wants 24,000. Me-- I WANT 25,000- but right now cash talks
> *


I'll give him a shout homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this one would of been nice to get a hold of he wanted 6gs and he had a lot of parts for it with a full wrapped frame but needed finish


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11415697
> *That's the executioner .No frame wrap or even stress points and the top is not fully done or doesn't lock completely I was told
> *


Ill wrap a frame for ya-- COMPLETEY MOLDED WITH NO BONDO OR FILLER and finish it off with some kandy for 4grand--jus incase it helps your situation.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:02 PM~11415876
> *this one right?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that fucker is sick,top looked good on it and everything


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:05 PM~11415903
> *yeah that fucker is sick,top looked good on it and everything
> *


I like it but I really like when they have the quarter windows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11415890
> *this one would of been nice to get a hold of he wanted 6gs and he had a lot of parts for it with a full wrapped frame but needed finish
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was japsw?? he put it on dubs then sold it.My homie Flaco from down there just checked up on it for me.Guy might sell


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:55 PM~11415816
> *all you JR
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but I only have about 10g to play with. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this guy was asking 8gs for this one and it had a full frame wrap it just had a small crack in the frame I think from parking it 3 wheel it needed some small stuff but not too bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11415911
> *Yeah that was japsw?? he put it on dubs then sold it.My homie Flaco from down there just checked up on it for me.Guy might sell
> *


so do you have any pics of what it looks like now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Then another one that I thought was lost in action showed up in my topic today...Trick or Treat 2,I think it needs too much work though
Bad as fuck none the less


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11415916
> *Looks good but I only have about 10g to play with. :angry:
> *


do you want me to list your escalade like once everytwo weeks until it sells? then you'll have to spend and you can pick me up in the new vert to go cruising :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The guy that sold that blue vert I think his name is monte88 he also bought that turqouise vert that wanted to trade you someone said the body lines was all F'ed up,but that was a bad ass G-body vert tambien


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11415932
> *Then another one that I thought was lost in action showed up in my topic today...Trick or Treat 2,I think it needs too much work though
> Bad as fuck none the less
> *


that looked like a full throttle project he might have some chrome put away but needs alot of work is the top even done?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:10 PM~11415934
> *do you want me to list your escalade like once everytwo weeks until it sells? then you'll have to spend and you can pick me up in the new vert to go cruising :biggrin:
> *


He only wants 16 but he said he was very negotiable...shit he'd probably trade for the escalade :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11415952
> *The guy that sold that blue vert I think his name is monte88 he also bought that turqouise vert that wanted to trade you someone said the body lines was all F'ed up,but that was a bad ass G-body vert tambien
> *


Yeah he wanted to trade for my ride I don't know about the body lines I heard it needed work I'm telling you it's because of the parking 3 wheel once you cut the top I don't care how reinforced the frame is it's not the same unless he didn't reinforce the body as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11415965
> *He only wants 16 but he said he was very negotiable...shit he'd probably trade for the escalade :0
> *


shit I was gonna lowball him at 12 and I think he woulda took it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11415965
> *He only wants 16 but he said he was very negotiable...shit he'd probably trade for the escalade :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11415973
> *Yeah he wanted to trade for my ride I don't know about the body lines I heard it needed work I'm telling you it's because of the parking 3 wheel once you cut the top I don't care how reinforced the frame is it's not the same unless he didn't reinforce the body as well
> *


that's what I heard you gotta reinforce the "carriage" as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11415977
> *shit I was gonna lowball him at 12 and I think he woulda took it
> *


He'd have to throw in some cash for the escalade if he would of took 12


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:08 PM~11415918
> *this guy was asking 8gs for this one and it had a full frame wrap it just had a small crack in the frame I think from parking it 3 wheel it needed some small stuff but not too bad
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody cut some shortcuts somewhere if they are claimin a FULL FRAM WRAP and it has a crack in it-- or maybe they jus uses some sheetmetal to wrap it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:16 PM~11415987
> *He'd have to throw in some cash for the escalade if he would of took 12
> *


what's he want for that Esco? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11416001
> *what's he want for that Esco? :0
> *


pm sent


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11415965
> *He only wants 16 but he said he was very negotiable...shit he'd probably trade for the escalade :0
> *


I would rather give him 12 instead. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:14 PM~11415973
> *Yeah he wanted to trade for my ride I don't know about the body lines I heard it needed work I'm telling you it's because of the parking 3 wheel once you cut the top I don't care how reinforced the frame is it's not the same unless he didn't reinforce the body as well
> *


Ya- you cant jus reinforce the frame-- you have to add cross braces and a little more structure to a g-body frame for sure. The cross braces are the key to the roof bein gone on damn near anything..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11416026
> *I would rather give him 12 instead. :biggrin:
> *


I'll sell my motorcycle because I have an interested buyer and I"ll spot you 2gs :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:22 PM~11416038
> *I'll sell my motorcycle because I have an interested buyer and I"ll spot you 2gs :biggrin:
> *


There you go if you need the number hit me up,only problem is he is in ATL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But he works in NM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:28 PM~11416091
> *There you go if you need the number hit me up,only problem is he is in ATL
> *


I'm sure baller of the year can scrape up the cash to pick it up he'd probably be broke for just a minute but he'd have a driver vert


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11416098
> *But he works in NM
> *


if we had your skillz we'd be able to talk him into taking it to NM and he'd sell it to us for 11gs :0 :0 Sorry Roy I just like giving you a hard time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11416099
> *I'm sure baller of the year can scrape up the cash to pick it up he'd probably be broke for just a minute but he'd have a driver vert
> *


tell him shit I woulda got it but after seeing that damn drop 4 I'm kinda iffy about going outta state unless they give me every picture I demand :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 09:30 PM~11416113
> *if we had your skillz we'd be able to talk him into taking it to NM and he'd sell it to us for 11gs :0  :0  Sorry Roy I just like giving you a hard time
> *


It's all GOOD homie I just hope you still talk to me if I decide to buy a G-body


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 08:17 PM~11415489
> *Whats up bROIts located bout 15 min from my moms house in North Carolina.
> *


  Damn you from N.C.!!! there's alot of you guyz out here... One of my best homies is from out there, He's alwayz on that Tar Heel and Carolina Panthers shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11415999
> *Somebody cut some shortcuts somewhere if they are claimin a FULL FRAM WRAP and it has a crack in it-- or maybe they jus uses some sheetmetal to wrap it :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11416314
> * Damn you from N.C.!!! there's alot of you guyz out here... One of my best homies is from out there, He's alwayz on that Tar Heel and Carolina Panthers shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Wheres he from exactly?
Ive been out here since 97-- I visit bac home alot-- aint nothin lke good ol Carolina


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11416328
> *Wheres he from exactly?
> Ive been out here since 97-- I visit bac home alot-- aint nothin lke good ol Carolina
> *


I don't even remember right now, and he was just here!!! I'll ask him next time we kick it... But yea he loves N.C.!!! Itz gotta be somewhere where there's a military base cuz his parents where in the military...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:33 PM~11416136
> *It's all GOOD homie I just hope you still talk to me if I decide to buy a G-body
> *


I'll talk to you more I was kind of jelous of the duece and resented you :cheesy: j/k homie you know the HATED is always down with the GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:04 PM~11416406
> *I'll talk to you more I was kind of jelous of the duece and resented you :cheesy: j/k homie you know the HATED is always down with the GOODTIMES
> *


you a fool dog,much love homie can't wait to see you foolios


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*O*
when we have as much unity as we do-- alot of place aint like this.

MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY RYDERS in the CO. 

that includes the solo ryders as well-- I aint leavin yall out-- dont trip


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11416366
> *I don't even remember right now, and he was just here!!! I'll ask him next time we kick it... But yea he loves N.C.!!! Itz gotta be somewhere where there's a military base cuz his parents where in the military...
> *


Its probably Fort Bragg-- you should find out-- itd be cool to know...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:13 PM~11416501
> *you a fool dog,much love homie can't wait to see you foolios
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good night Riders.Have to get up early and do yard work at my grandmas. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 10:14 PM~11416509
> *O
> when we have as much unity as we do-- alot of place aint like this.
> 
> ...


as far as other places not having unity like this I hear that alot and I'm drinking to it when I get off of work :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11416625
> *as far as other places not having unity like this I hear that alot and I'm drinking to it when I get off of work :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to drink with you about it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11416624
> *Good night Riders.Have to get up early and do yard work at my grandmas. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:30 PM~11416638
> *Can't wait to drink with you about it
> *


Me neither bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:58 PM~11417177
> *Me neither bro
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DONT HAVE THAT IN ROME :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 23 2008, 06:05 AM~11417916
> *THEY DONT HAVE THAT IN ROME :biggrin:
> *


thats why I live here :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2008, 10:16 PM~11416523
> *Its probably Fort Bragg-- you should find out-- itd be cool to know...
> *


Yea talked to my homie today and he said he from Jacksonville, N.C.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11419411
> *Yea talked to my homie today and he said he from Jacksonville, N.C.
> *


Thats cool homie-- what brought him out here? what kind of ride does he got-- whats his style-- why aint he on LIL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 23 2008, 11:28 AM~11419139
> *GOOD AFTERNOON COLORADO
> *


DAMN-- where all my b*RO*thers been


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Why do peeps come in here all HIDDEN-- why not jus let it be known you are peepin-- I still dont get it...........................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 03:05 PM~11419849
> *Thats cool homie-- what brought him out here? what kind of ride does he got-- whats his style-- why aint he on LIL
> *


Shit he likes lo's, but he ain't got one!!! I don't think he even knows about LIL...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2008, 03:55 PM~11420069
> *Shit he likes lo's, but he ain't got one!!! I don't think he even knows about LIL...
> *


Oh yea and the army brought him out here, but I don't think he was even in for 2 years... He got out pretty quick... How did you end up out here from N.C.???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2008, 02:57 PM~11420076
> *Oh yea and the army brought him out here, but I don't think he was even in for 2 years... He got out pretty quick... How did you end up out here from N.C.???
> *


I came out here cause my dad was in bad health--and didnt have anybody out here with him-- so I ROlled out this way. 
THen after bein here a couple years I ended up being blessed with my daughters birth-- and at the point there was no goin bac home. Ya feel me.
My daughters 8 yrs old and my best friend-- and ya know she is one of the youngest members in ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11420253
> *I came out here cause my dad was in bad health--and didnt have anybody out here with him-- so I ROlled out this way.
> THen after bein here a couple years I ended up being blessed with my daughters birth-- and at the point there was no goin bac home. Ya feel me.
> My daughters 8 yrs old and my best friend-- and ya know she is one of the youngest members in ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2008, 03:40 PM~11420270
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well off to poor man's Vegas wish me luck and thanks for all the help Full-Timers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11420253
> *I came out here cause my dad was in bad health--and didnt have anybody out here with him-- so I ROlled out this way.
> THen after bein here a couple years I ended up being blessed with my daughters birth-- and at the point there was no goin bac home. Ya feel me.
> My daughters 8 yrs old and my best friend-- and ya know she is one of the youngest members in ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...


  Sorry about your pops situation though...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 03:50 PM~11420049
> *Why do peeps come in here all HIDDEN-- why not jus let it be known you are peepin-- I still dont get it...........................
> *


I'm one of them thats how I roll homie Anonymous because I'm addicted to off topic and I don't like them fools to know where I am  

whats up CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry about your pops situation though...
[/quote]

Thanx homie--I apreciate that MOS DEF.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 23 2008, 06:05 PM~11420901
> *I'm one of them thats how I roll homie Anonymous because I'm addicted to off topic and I don't like them fools to know where I am
> 
> whats up CO
> *



I still dont get it-- but owell--If ya feel ya gotta hide- then ya gotta hide :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11421659
> *I still dont get it-- but owell--If ya feel ya gotta hide- then ya gotta hide :biggrin:
> *


if you go to offtopic and go to a bunch of different topics you will find out why sometimes you find yourself with a groupie that follows you around


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11421659
> *I still dont get it-- but owell--If ya feel ya gotta hide- then ya gotta hide :biggrin:
> *


I don't got to hide I'm Chris Zamora and I'm from La Junta, CO but I don't want people in off topic to know where I'm at and you can ask anyone in here if I'm cool and I hope they would say yes because I always been cool with everyone  

by the way whats up homie even tho I haven't had a chance to meet you yet :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 12:59 AM~11422719
> *I don't got to hide I'm Chris Zamora and I'm from La Junta, CO but I don't want people in off topic to know where I'm at and you can ask anyone in here if I'm cool and I hope they would say yes because I always been cool with everyone
> 
> by the way whats up homie even tho I haven't had a chance to meet you yet :biggrin:
> *


Whats up chris? how you doing Luna??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:03 AM~11422733
> *Whats up chris? how you doing Luna??
> *


nothing just kicking it and you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:07 AM~11422757
> *nothing just kicking it and you?
> *


Listening to pop that pussy and drinking a beer :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

damn no one else is in here and this post just made a extra post for me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:09 AM~11422770
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> ...


I'm a post whore look at my count :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:09 AM~11422767
> *Listening to pop that pussy and drinking a beer :biggrin:
> *


I got NWA's greatest hits on my laptop do you want me to burn it for you? and I got the game (not the clean virsion) also do you want them?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:14 AM~11422804
> *I got NWA's greatest hits on my laptop do you want me to burn it for you? and I got the game (not the clean virsion) also do you want them?
> *


let me listen to that game again in my truck because I wasn't feeling it if I like it I'll let ya know I love that cube you hooked me up with though :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:13 AM~11422795
> *I'm a post whore look at my count :biggrin:
> *


asshole theres no post count in off topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:17 AM~11422827
> *asshole theres no post count in off topic
> *


I know I post in there but everytime I do I cringe


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:16 AM~11422823
> *let me listen to that game again in my truck because I wasn't feeling it if I like it I'll let ya know I love that cube you hooked me up with though :biggrin:
> *


track 5 was the best  off that Ice Cube so thats what I thought IMO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:20 AM~11422849
> *track 5 was the best   off that Ice Cube so thats what I thought IMO
> *


shit 3 and 13 are the bomb


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:21 AM~11422853
> *shit 3 and 13 are the bomb
> *


damn you'r fast you post and then you'r gone  
how much ram/gb are you running?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:26 AM~11422894
> *damn you'r fast you post and then you'r gone
> how much ram/gb are you running?
> *


like craig says on friday you call that game I got all the game bresnan mother fucker :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 01:28 AM~11422904
> *like craig says on friday you call that game I got all the game bresnan mother fucker :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but this is better :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8
back to off topic I'll talk to you later


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:40 AM~11422964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but this is better :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11420253
> *I came out here cause my dad was in bad health--and didnt have anybody out here with him-- so I ROlled out this way.
> THen after bein here a couple years I ended up being blessed with my daughters birth-- and at the point there was no goin bac home. Ya feel me.
> My daughters 8 yrs old and my best friend-- and ya know she is one of the youngest members in ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 06:42 PM~11420791
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 01:40 AM~11422964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but this is better :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning my neighbors!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok Im up.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> if you go to offtopic and go to a bunch of different topics you will find out why sometimes you find yourself with a groupie that follows you around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 02:51 AM~11423285
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know My Princess is REPPIN R.O. IV LIFE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHeres everybody at this mornin-- still sleepin and hungover or what :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 10:31 AM~11423982
> *I kinda get it now homies.
> 
> ANd Chris--My name is Adam-- aka SWIPHSTYLES.
> ...


*I almost forgot what you looked like bROther, long time no see :cheesy: But I ain't trippen as soon as your situation changes..........we going live :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 10:37 AM~11424019
> *WHeres everybody at this mornin-- still sleepin and hungover or what :biggrin:
> *






:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11424099
> *I almost forgot what you looked like bROther, long time no see :cheesy: But I ain't trippen as soon as your situation changes..........we going live :biggrin:
> *


I know homie--I feel like its been forever-- I jus keep prayin everyday that it does change-- FOR THE BETTER that is. Thanks for all your love bROther.

Jus keep prayin-- and make sure all my bROthers are prayin-- and hopefully we'll be out havin some fun in no time.


R.O. IV LIFE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 24 2008, 09:59 AM~11424139
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHats up pimpin-- you jus get up or what :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:41 AM~11424284
> *WHats up pimpin-- you jus get up or what :uh:
> *



i was out side , there as somebody here killin my weeds :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Aug 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11424233
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I dont know ya-- but Ill give ya a shout and say whats up-- and let ya know that

*R.O. * is up in this Mutha fucca


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what r u doin today swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 24 2008, 10:42 AM~11424288
> *i was out side , there as somebody here killin my weeds :biggrin:
> *


 sounds like you be smokin your weeds :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:47 AM~11424315
> *sounds like you be smokin your weeds :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 24 2008, 10:49 AM~11424326
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont laugh to hard-- you might pass out :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 12:28 PM~11424472
> *Dont laugh to hard-- you might pass out :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 24 2008, 10:46 AM~11424309
> *what r u doin today swiph
> *


Im gonna enjoy the day with my daughter and take her swimmin-- to bad all yall aint any closer Id tell ya to come


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 12:32 PM~11424495
> *Im gonna enjoy the day with my daughter and take her swimmin-- to bad all yall aint any closer Id tell ya to come
> *


that sounds fun :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11424298
> *I dont know ya-- but Ill give ya a shout and say whats up-- and let ya know that
> 
> R.O.  is up in this Mutha fucca
> *


*John John is Cipi's twin bROther :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:38 AM~11424274
> *I know homie--I feel like its been forever-- I jus keep prayin everyday that it does change-- FOR THE BETTER that is.  Thanks for all your love bROther.
> 
> Jus keep prayin-- and make sure all my bROthers are prayin-- and hopefully we'll be out havin some fun in no time.
> ...


*That was GOOD TIMES homie in the 303 :biggrin: It won't be long before we do it again hopefully, since we can't go live when someone has to be at their house by 6pm every day :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 12:28 PM~11424472
> *Dont laugh to hard-- you might pass out :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 01:01 PM~11424915
> *That was GOOD TIMES homie in the 303 :biggrin: It won't be long before we do it again hopefully, since we can't go live when someone has to be at their house by 6pm every day :angry:
> *


Ya-- this curfew shit is outta control-- but Im prayin hard everyday-- and hopefully soon this will be behind me. And for all my b*RO*thers readin this--I jus wanna say thanks for all your love and support ya'll are showin me. .................................... Jus keep prayin b*RO*thers-- and we'll be out havin a Good Time soon-- HOPEFULLY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on Colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 05:41 PM~11426297
> *Whats going on Colorado
> *


Whats up pimpin-- its been dead up in here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11426425
> *Whats up pimpin-- its been dead up in here
> *


for real huh it's really dead the fairs are going on in Pueblo so everyone is probably out fucking around


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO  
even tho its only me and Roy in here 

fuckn Roy left before I got my post up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 24 2008, 09:38 PM~11427857
> *whats up CO
> even tho its only me and Roy in here
> 
> ...


I should have my bike sold for sure on the 10th bro unless someone beats homeboy to it so keep an eye out


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 01:57 PM~11424896
> *John John is Cipi's twin bROther  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11428054
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE
> *


oh shit we forgot to invite you bro were over at Chucks place drinking beer :biggrin: or should I say our place chuck n larry :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11428093
> *oh shit we forgot to invite you bro were over at Chucks place drinking beer :biggrin:  or should I say our place chuck n larry :0  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11428200
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: hows it going Ralph? So anybody cruising down in Pueblo with the fair going on?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up Ralph-- whats goin on wit ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if anybody knows of someone who has a bike like this let me know I'm looking for one its a yamaha xs650 preferable late 70s or early 80s








It'll look like that in the begining and this in the end I figured out I couldn't do it with my current bike so a friend is buying it so if you have info please pm me and let me know thanks guys


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 09:31 PM~11428462
> *if anybody knows of someone who has a bike like this let me know I'm looking for one its a yamaha xs650 preferable late 70s or early 80s
> 
> 
> ...


Ill see what I can find for ya homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED-- I dont know what you wanna spend-- and Im not really familiar with this kind of stuff-- but here is jus somethin I came across real quick. 
Aparently this is a pretty common thing for these bikes huh
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mcy/782510901.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:20 PM~11428872
> *MOSTHATED-- I dont know what you wanna spend-- and Im not really familiar with this kind of stuff-- but here is jus somethin I came across real quick.
> Aparently this is a pretty common thing for these bikes huh
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mcy/782510901.html
> *


*Damn, you find everything, huh? :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 01:57 PM~11424896
> *John John is Cipi's twin bROther  :0
> *


WHAT WAS THAT SEAN JOHN STODDARD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 AM~11430239
> *WHAT WAS THAT SEAN JOHN STODDARD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11429264
> *Damn, you find everything, huh? :biggrin:
> *


Jus one of the many reasons why*I AM SWIPHSTYLES*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2008, 11:20 PM~11428872
> *MOSTHATED-- I dont know what you wanna spend-- and Im not really familiar with this kind of stuff-- but here is jus somethin I came across real quick.
> Aparently this is a pretty common thing for these bikes huh
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mcy/782510901.html
> *


yeah it's really common I'm looking for something more local like from here to Springs maybe and I'm looking for a stock one I need a project so not looking for a prebuilt one thanks for taking the time to look bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz da business peeps...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:06 AM~11430590
> *yeah it's really common I'm looking for something more local like from here to Springs maybe and I'm looking for a stock one I need a project so not looking for a prebuilt one thanks for taking the time to look bro
> *


No sweat homie-- Ill still see what pops up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ROLLERZ</span> BROTHERS AT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 09:53 AM~11430857
> *No sweat homie-- Ill still see what pops up
> *


thanks bro I appreciate it I'm gonna start bothering some peeps around her and see if they want to sell theirs :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:56 AM~11430875
> *ROLLERZ ONLY'S SWIPHSTYLES *is up in this muthafucca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats good pimpin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 10:32 AM~11431155
> *ROLLERZ ONLY'S SWIPHSTYLES is up in this muthafucca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats good pimpin
> *


ON THE GRIND HERE AT THE SHOP! STAY UP HOMIE!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Aug 25 2008, 09:52 AM~11431309
> *ON THE GRIND HERE AT THE SHOP! STAY UP HOMIE!
> *


Im tryin homie-- everyday. I jus keep sayin my prayers and am thankful my bROthers are doin the same.
Hows everything at your shop-- what ya workin on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 11:54 AM~11431830
> *Im tryin homie-- everyday. I jus keep sayin my prayers and am thankful my bROthers are doin the same.
> Hows everything at your shop-- what ya workin on
> *


hes getting this ready for the hop in vegas he's going black with grey patterns to match the wheels :biggrin: Whats up Cipie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

That shit is funny as hell.


But on the reals--I jus wanna toss this in here and maybe my ColoRadO ryders can help me out and pass the word. I need to sell my 1972 2wd K5 Blazer for some very important reasons--AND IT AINT TO BUY ANOTHER RIDE  
Heres a pic of it-- Ill get more up soon-- or pm me with an email address












IT IS A TRUE 2wd from the factory- Rear trailing arms and coil springs-- THIS IS NOT A CONVERTED PIECE OF SHIT... I want $25,000-- but we all have wants--so
*DO YOUR HOMEWORK--AND MAKE AN OFFER*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O



T
T
M
F
T


:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up sip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2008, 11:57 AM~11431849
> *hes getting this ready for the hop in vegas he's going black with grey patterns to match the wheels :biggrin:  Whats up Cipie?
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 25 2008, 02:36 PM~11433352
> *what up sip*


(CIP) NOT MUCH MAX WHAT U UP TO!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

jus at home chillin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 25 2008, 02:38 PM~11433381
> *jus at home chillin
> *


SHIT MUST BE NICE! IM AT WORK! JUST CHECKIN IN WHEN I GET A CHANCE.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

hows life


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 25 2008, 02:40 PM~11433408
> *hows life
> *


NOT BAD AT ALL! ONCE THIS MONTH IS OVER I SHOULD BE BACK ON TRACK!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

that good


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 25 2008, 03:12 PM~11433662
> *that good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT way at the bottom of the page... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2008, 09:31 PM~11428462
> *if anybody knows of someone who has a bike like this let me know I'm looking for one its a yamaha xs650 preferable late 70s or early 80s
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE THE BIKE FROM GREASE 2? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This for my coloRadO ryders
*where the fuc yall b at*
We stay a mile higher
But still hit the fronts and the backs,
Its *Good TImes*- *Most Hated* and *SWIPHSTYLES............. R.O. IV LIFE*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Swip you a helluva poet and I didn't even know it :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:16 PM~11437609
> *Damn Swip you a helluva poet and I didn't even know it :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 25 2008, 08:16 PM~11437609
> *Damn Swip you a helluva poet and I didn't even know it :thumbsup:
> *


I know my spell chec aint the greatest-- but damn *****-- you have my name right there in front of you... :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad SWIPH
On another not damn I didn't know Peaches an Cream was up for grabs :0 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/813123108.html


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11438368
> *My bad SWIPH
> On another not damn I didn't know Peaches an Cream was up for grabs :0
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/813123108.html
> *


 :0 :0 :0 how much is best offer ? hey roy did you see that red drop 64?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 25 2008, 10:28 PM~11438415
> *:0  :0  :0  how much is best offer ? hey roy did you see that red drop 64?
> *


Yeah that drop was a rust bucket homie nothing to write home about


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up Adam


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

cm drew wants to know whats up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:02 PM~11438714
> *whats up Adam
> *


Not much-- whats up with you pimp


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up swiph :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11438802
> *what up swiph  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much-- whats up with you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11438368
> *My bad SWIPH
> On another not damn I didn't know Peaches an Cream was up for grabs :0
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/813123108.html
> *


I DIDNT EITHER-- but now I do-- so what ya gonna try and do to get it?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 11:14 PM~11438811
> *Not much-- whats up with you
> *



just chillen it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11438819
> *just chillen it
> *


U ready to buy my blazer? How bout my 65? how bout my 62? how bout the RIVI?
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 11:21 PM~11438870
> *U ready to buy my blazer? How bout my 65? how bout my 62? how bout the RIVI?
> :biggrin:
> *


*You need to have an auction foolio :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 25 2008, 11:13 PM~11439273
> *You need to have an auction foolio :cheesy:
> *


Set it up BOSS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up mosthated and good moring to everyone :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 26 2008, 01:26 AM~11439634
> *what's up mosthated and good moring to everyone :wave:
> *


Whats going on Joey?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 11:15 PM~11438817
> *I DIDNT EITHER-- but now I do-- so what ya gonna try and do to get it?
> *


nah I don't want it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*

*Why aren't you at work ******? Are you a hurting unit or what? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:06 AM~11439985
> *nah I don't want it
> *


*Someone needs to call just to see how much he wants. Rumorville says $22,500, but who knows if that's true????*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 10:21 PM~11438870
> *U ready to buy my blazer? How bout my 65? how bout my 62? how bout the RIVI?
> :biggrin:
> *


 what kind of blazer bro? pm pics of the 65 and the blazer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good bROther? Have you heard fROm SP?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 26 2008, 08:44 AM~11440484
> *what kind of blazer bro? pm pics of the 65 and the blazer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*The blazer is a page or 2 back. It is very rare. The 65 is an SS big block matching #'s :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... It seems like less and less peeps are gettin' on!!! Whut the fuk? Is it just me or has anybody else noticed it too? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11437470
> *This for my coloRadO ryders
> where the fuc yall b at
> We stay a mile higher
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 10:11 AM~11440974
> *Whut Up CO... It seems like less and less peeps are gettin' on!!! Whut the fuk? Is it just me or has anybody else noticed it too?  :dunno:
> *


yeah it seems like a few peeps that use to get on line don't anymore


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 07:52 AM~11440516
> *What's good bROther? Have you heard fROm SP?
> *


 not a damn thing have you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 26 2008, 07:44 AM~11440484
> *what kind of blazer bro? pm pics of the 65 and the blazer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I jus sent a pm-- let me know if the pic went through-- not sure if I sent the right code.

By the way-- hows it feel to have T.H bac home wit ya?
Im glad I was able to contribute to a piece of Lowriders History with this wild set up









If you even want me to get down like this on another one of your rides-- make sure you holla at me..
SWIPHSTYLES.......... R.O. IV LIFE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 09:11 AM~11440974
> *Whut Up CO... It seems like less and less peeps are gettin' on!!! Whut the fuk? Is it just me or has anybody else noticed it too?  :dunno:
> *


NAW--I noticed homie-- thats why I wrote that long as thing and started it of with 
THIS FOR MY coloRadO ryders where the fuc yall be at...


Cause it seems like its been dead in here--im wonderi whats up with that to-- it aint like it cost shit-- so nobody can use the excuse they broke-LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 26 2008, 10:15 AM~11441001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need to start posting more pics to get this topic poppin' off again!!! And I know you got a gang of pics Larry cuz I went in your clubs page today...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 09:44 AM~11441223
> *I think we need to start posting more pics to get this topic poppin' off again!!! And I know you got a gang of pics Larry cuz I went in your clubs page today...
> *


FUC YA-- post some pics-- any kind of pics that are dope.
Even if they arent super dope-- LETS GET THIS POPPIN.
New pics old pics-- whatevers clever.. Show some of your old rides-- friends rides-. Put rides for sale-- whether they are your or somebody elses-- IM gonna put all my rides that are for sale up soon

FOR SALE--68 chevy short bed fleet side--NOT A RUST BUCKET... $2500- OBO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 10:44 AM~11441223
> *I think we need to start posting more pics to get this topic poppin' off again!!! And I know you got a gang of pics Larry cuz I went in your clubs page today...
> *


AWWWWW hell yeah I've been wanting to post my newer pics fuck it maybe I will and everybody is gonna have to look at them :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2008, 11:19 AM~11441531
> *FUC YA-- post some pics-- any kind of pics that are dope.
> Even if they arent super dope-- LETS GET THIS POPPIN.
> New pics old pics-- whatevers clever.. Show some of your old rides-- friends rides-.  Put rides for sale-- whether they are your or somebody elses-- IM gonna put all my rides that are for sale up soon
> ...


shit that little pickup looks everybit of worth 2,500 those things are bad and a little hard to come by good luck bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 07:59 AM~11440294
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Why aren't you at work ******? Are you a hurting unit or what?  :biggrin:
> *





:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: how you feelin?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2008, 10:32 AM~11441626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2008, 10:25 AM~11441580
> *shit that little pickup looks everybit of worth 2,500 those things are bad and a little hard to come by good luck bro
> *


Ya -- the motor has jumped timed-- but im pretty much selling it as if it aint got no motor at all. If you know of anybody thats lookin-- tell em to holla at me 
303 587 1194. If somebody would jus make me an ffer--Im pretty sure Ill take it-


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2008, 11:32 AM~11441637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are these pics in your backyard :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOST HATED-- you got some dope ass rides-- but Ill tell you what-- these pics of em are way fuccin dope. Im so glad you didnt post up pics with em in the driveway with your neighbors nissan sentra or what ever they got in the background. :biggrin: 

Much props on the pics homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11441795
> *are these pics in your backyard :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

nice pics larry


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, *RO4LIFE 719*
WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11441909
> *2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> WHATS UP BUDDY
> *



came home for a minute, what r u doin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11441795
> *are these pics in your backyard :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


La Junta is my backyard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 26 2008, 11:59 AM~11441868
> *nice pics larry
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2008, 12:36 PM~11442197
> *La Junta is my backyard
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *WHITEMARE, FIRMEX*

What up GOODTIMERS!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 26 2008, 05:21 PM~11444812
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WHITEMARE, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


whaT up big IZZY


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 26 2008, 04:21 PM~11444812
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WHITEMARE, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA HOMIE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:21 PM~11444811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Like this Picture :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:25 PM~11444856
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

People say that old Chevrolets are the easiest ride to steal--
but my boy Kronos changes that theory quite a bit--LOL









I jus thought id toss this in here. Cause besides my Family
PIT BULLS and LOWRIDERS are 2 of my biggest other passions :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 05:23 PM~11444824
> *whaT up big IZZY
> *



Nada Homie!!! Almost off of work!!!! Gonna go home and drink me some Corona's and relax.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 04:26 PM~11444864
> *I Like this Picture  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Aug 26 2008, 05:25 PM~11444850
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE!
> *



Que paso Bro!!! Its been awhile, wuz new??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

5 Members: FIRMEX, WHITEMARE, greenmerc77, SWIPH, Bigg Izz Dogg
Whats going on


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Talk to everyone in a few!!! Going home now. Finally!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Aug 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11444886
> *X2
> *


Que paso Loco


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11444891
> *Que paso Bro!!! Its been awhile, wuz new??
> *


NADA HOMIE SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 04:31 PM~11444913
> *Que paso Loco
> *


NADA HOMIE AQUI CHILLIN!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 04:30 PM~11444899
> *5 Members: FIRMEX, WHITEMARE, greenmerc77, SWIPH, Bigg Izz Dogg
> Whats going on
> *


Whats up pimpin


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2008, 04:49 PM~11445071
> *Whats up pimpin
> *


Whats going on, im just celebrating my B-Day drinkin a Corona. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11445106
> *Whats going on, im just celebrating my B-Day drinkin a Corona. :biggrin:
> *


damn why you gotta keep it a secret and shit?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11445124
> *damn why you gotta keep it a secret and shit?
> *


It's not a secret just chilling here having some coronas by myself.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 05:56 PM~11445136
> *It's not a secret just chilling here having some coronas by myself.
> *


shit Imma break out a few and have some wit ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/809934406.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11445242
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/809934406.html
> *


I know, I wish i had the money I would buy that shit today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fool with the 62 is a dick.......yeah bud full show car bud.His best offer he said was 25k already.He couldn't give me the vin number though


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Any Small Shirts Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 06:14 PM~11445266
> *Any Small Shirts Roy
> *


how small?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

smallest like for my kid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11445317
> *smallest like for my kid
> *


only the ones printed in the front


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 05:23 PM~11445330
> *only the ones printed in the front
> *


I might get one of those


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11445339
> *I might get one of those
> *


I got 2 left one Blue and one White they may be a lil big but they'd fit him they are too small for lil Roy


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

What up Colorado that solo Rida is here just to say what up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: WHITEMARE, Colorado Rida*
What up homie how's that bad ass drop 4 treating you?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

its ok but im looking for an 61 vert geting a litle tired of this and probably gonna get rid of it soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 26 2008, 07:20 PM~11445751
> *its ok but im looking for an 61 vert geting a litle tired of this and probably gonna get rid of it soon
> *


Not that I can afford it but what you asking?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

i am only gona ask about 22k.got about 35 into her i just no you don get what you put in her back out.maybe we can werk something out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Aug 26 2008, 07:22 PM~11445784
> *i am only gona ask about 22k.got about 35 into her i just no you don get what you put in her back out.maybe we can werk something out
> *


PM'd


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

whats pm mean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Top right hand corner of this screen should say how many messages you have click on that.


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

ok i will


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

ok well homeboy ill think about it and get back to you on that number i gotta go to my sons parient teacher confrense so i gotta go by the way you got a firme club and ive heard nothing but good about you vatos ill keep in touch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds GOOD homie


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

Julian open for house calls 

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11445882
> *Julian open for house calls
> 
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


That's Abad ass video Rey  
Once again Congrats on being A Family member homie it's an honor to have you


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

orale


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:39 PM~11445930
> *That's Abad ass video Rey
> Once again Congrats on being A Family member homie it's an honor to have you
> *




thank you homie..its an honor to finally be part of the Good Times Family


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11445882
> *Julian open for house calls
> 
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


*That's a sick ass video, Much pROps to Julian. He just needs to learn how to work the switch a little better and Game Over!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics everyone!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *WHITEMARE, MOSTHATED CC, impala63*

*What's good ROy, Big L Dawg, and JR!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Sean Y Most Hated


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:28 PM~11446444
> *What's up Sean Y Most Hated
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean and Roy?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Dime Piece Caprice, SWIPH, WHITEMARE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7

What up Everybody :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up J.R.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birfday again paul


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 07:39 PM~11446575
> *Dime Piece Caprice, SWIPH, WHITEMARE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> What up Everybody :wave:
> *


whadup paul :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446591
> *Happy Birfday again paul
> *


Thanks ROY.. Im 25 Now


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446591
> *Happy Birfday again paul
> *


x2


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446593
> *whadup paul :wave:  :wave:
> *


What going on, How's that Dime Piece


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11446603
> *Thanks ROY.. Im 25 Now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: +15


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 07:42 PM~11446616
> *What going on, How's that Dime Piece
> *


still the same but tearin it apart afte the gt show and the sd show


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11446619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: +15
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11446591
> *Happy Birfday again paul
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 07:45 PM~11446646
> *:biggrin:
> *


its all good time flys after 21....


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup fessor


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 26 2008, 08:39 PM~11446575
> *Dime Piece Caprice, SWIPH, WHITEMARE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> What up Everybody :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!! Nice pics, gettin' live up in here finally... Happy Birthday Paul, and Julian's cutty is looken good... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11446688
> *whadup fessor
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 07:50 PM~11446699
> *Whut Up Everyone!!! Nice pics, gettin' live up in here finally... Happy Birthday Paul, and Julian's cutty is looken good... :biggrin:
> *


daaam i know GT is strong in CO putting it down for the lowriders big ups


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy!!! Whut did you think about that dvd?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 07:50 PM~11446705
> *Whut Up Dogg!!!
> *


when is your car gonna be done or at least bring out the 66


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:52 PM~11446725
> *Whut Up Roy!!! Whut did you think about that dvd?
> *


It was bad ass hell homie  
Thanks again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 08:53 PM~11446735
> *when is your car gonna be done or at least bring out the 66
> *


I know itz gettin' done, but now where helping Chapo get his cutty done to see if we can get it out by the end of the week or atleast for La Junta... so I can't give you a real date... I've been buying shit for the '66, but it sucks to build two cars at a time... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11446761
> *It was bad ass hell homie
> Thanks again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 07:50 PM~11446699
> *Whut Up Everyone!!! Nice pics, gettin' live up in here finally... Happy Birthday Paul, and Julian's cutty is looken good... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Fes


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 07:57 PM~11446782
> *I know itz gettin' done, but now where helping Chapo get his cutty done to see if we can get it out by the end of the week or atleast for La Junta... so I can't give you a real date... I've been buying shit for the '66, but it sucks to build two cars at a time... :biggrin:
> *


i know i know i got a few iam working on and its hard need to just focas on 1 maybe the 64 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Aug 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11446806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah Tharen the '64!!! Itz overdue


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:03 PM~11446849
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


chopo gonna be ready what ru guys doin to it motor or?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:04 PM~11446862
> *Yeah Tharen the '64!!! Itz overdue
> *


yeah dont know might have to redo every thing eventhough nobody has realy seen it its still not my ideas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 09:05 PM~11446869
> *chopo gonna be ready what ru guys doin to it motor or?
> *


Finishing the motor by the GT show and hopefully lifting it by Most Hated picnic...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:07 PM~11446891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's bike is this? That muthafucka is hard!!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:08 PM~11446903
> *Finishing the motor by the GT show and hopefully lifting it by Most Hated picnic...
> *


  is the interior done yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:07 PM~11446891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a bad ass bike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11446931
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


*Isn't that an RO car?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 09:14 PM~11446947
> *Isn't that an RO car?
> *


*Never mind that one was a Trey*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:12 PM~11446931
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 09:16 PM~11446962
> *looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know that's why I'm hesitant


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on fellas?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:26 PM~11447086
> *yeah I know that's why I'm hesitant
> *


is that on your list of options :0 get it iam probly redoing mine that shit is nice but not far off of what you just had


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11447104
> *Whats going on fellas?
> *


whadup jr


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11446917
> * is the interior done yet?
> *


almost I guess... :dunno:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:31 PM~11447154
> *almost I guess... :dunno:
> *


  guess i will just have to check it out @ the gt show


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 09:29 PM~11447138
> *whadup jr
> *


Not much.Just getting ready for another day.What about you?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11445882
> *Julian open for house calls
> 
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


That's wus up!! good shit..... Julian King of Colorado now shit :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11447250
> *Not much.Just getting ready for another day.What about you?
> *


same shit..you and most hated bringing those badd ass rides down foe the GT show right


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11447352
> *same shit..you and most hated bringing those badd ass rides down foe the GT show right
> *


Me and larry are going down there for sure.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11447529
> *Me and larry are going down there for sure.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Trophies came out really nice 4 column first place 3 column second and 2 column thirds


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:08 PM~11447627
> *Trophies came out really nice 4 column first place 3 column second and 2 column thirds
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: those are nice theres my first place 70's trophy :biggrin: well since i dont have to worry about green merc :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:08 PM~11447627
> *Trophies came out really nice 4 column first place 3 column second and 2 column thirds
> 
> 
> ...


*Are you doing any best of's?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yes we have 10 best of's and best of show and people choice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:26 PM~11447086
> *yeah I know that's why I'm hesitant
> *


Thats the way it goes though-- any car thats already done is gonna look familiar to someone-- thats part of buyin an already built car.
ROy-- why dont you jus have some patience and build one? FInd somethin thats a good start-- and then jus take it from there? If you would get on it now-- you could seiously have it ready by the Denver Super show--- POSSIBLY even have it ready for CINCO-- as long as you dont buy a straight bucket.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and there are 15 categories


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11447997
> *Thats the way it goes though-- any car thats already done is gonna look familiar to someone-- thats part of buyin an already built car.
> ROy-- why dont you jus have some patience and build one? FInd somethin thats a good start-- and then jus take it from there? If you would get on it now-- you could seiously have it ready by the Denver Super show--- POSSIBLY even have it ready for CINCO-- as long as you dont buy a straight bucket.
> 
> *


*Because he buys his rides





































Like me :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11447997
> *Thats the way it goes though-- any car thats already done is gonna look familiar to someone-- thats part of buyin an already built car.
> ROy-- why dont you jus have some patience and build one? FInd somethin thats a good start-- and then jus take it from there? If you would get on it now-- you could seiously have it ready by the Denver Super show--- POSSIBLY even have it ready for CINCO-- as long as you dont buy a straight bucket.
> 
> *


I'm actually looking into one 50% done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 10:37 PM~11448025
> *Because he buys his rides
> Like me  :biggrin:
> *


and they is da shit :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shit I almost bought a cricket phone store today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11448063
> *shit I almost bought a cricket phone store today
> *


It is only 15k but it be in da ghetto :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11448063
> *shit I almost bought a cricket phone store today
> *


*Shit, I would be all over that.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:41 PM~11448079
> *It is only 15k but it be in da ghetto :cheesy:
> *


*PM me some info  *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

13/7 chinas best offer takes them home but one of them f**ked up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up tharen? resonded thirtymax


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

responded*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv


*BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE JULIAN FROM OUR COLORADO CHAPTER.......SEE YOU IN VEGAS PERRITO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11447294
> *That's wus up!! good shit..... Julian King of Colorado now shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i know its a little dirty but i only have these pics for a minute. since this pic i have put 13's on it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thanks ROy.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11448134
> *Shit, I would be all over that.
> *


SHIT-- one of yall needs to be all over that-- and WHO GIVES A FUC IF ITS IN THE GHETTO-- thats where the most CRICKET action is goin on anyways-THATS A BONUS :biggrin: 

If that deal gets past both of you--IM gonna be very disapointed :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Aug 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11446910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























Thats my bike :biggrin: It needs some white walls and some beach cruiser handlebar.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning SWIPH


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 AM~11449844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE BIKE IS LOOKEN CLEAN PAULITO!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 27 2008, 07:18 AM~11449846
> *GOOD Morning SWIPH
> *


WHat up pimpin-- the paint on your bike looks fuccin dope-- addin some white walls would make it so samn sicc!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 27 2008, 08:17 AM~11449844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Paul, the bike is sick!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11448011
> *and there are 15 categories
> *


I probably won't take shit I'm driving my ride up there so no display no nada just park and show thats all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11445882
> *Julian open for house calls
> 
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


good deal I just bought Anthrax I'll see you there :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 27 2008, 08:17 AM~11449844
> *
> 
> Thats my bike  :biggrin:  It needs some white walls and some beach cruiser handlebar.
> *


And some wire wheels looking good Paul I like the paint scheme oh happy late birthday bro 25 feels good que no? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11445882
> *Julian open for house calls
> 
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


 :0


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 26 2008, 08:14 PM~11446947
> *Isn't that an RO car?
> *


naw its an ENVIOUS STYLES car


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11446129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT IT GOODTIMERS...KEEP REPEN OUT THERE AND DO WHAT IT DO!!! WELCOME TO THE HOMIE "LUNA", I HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT YOU PERRITO! ILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON AND LIKE I SAID ILL BE BACK TO THE 719 ALREADY WORKING ON IT..........GOODTIMES CC "COLORADO" EST 2005* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/804247685.html

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id toss some pics up to rep a little bit on this quiet day.

*ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2008, 12:27 PM~11451491
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/804247685.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so was the previous post a misprint?? Whats going on Swiph?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2008, 12:09 PM~11451781
> *so was the previous post a misprint?? Whats going on Swiph?
> *


Ya-- that fool be dumb sometimes when postin stuff. I think we was wantin like $22k when he first posted it-- then he went to $18.5-- then there was a $17K posting-- and somewhere in there was the $8500 post- and I think that was suppose to be the $18,500--- I dont even know why it was posted so many times-- probably jus impatience. I BET THAT CAR could be bought for under $15k by a long shot........................................................................................
I use to post everything for him-- but he didnt like my commisions :biggrin: .

I think he might have sold it this mornin though--Im tryin to get the scoop on it right now.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHEREA ALL MY RYDERS AT?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Paul!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Fes dog you gonna get a lil booth going for our show to sell those bad ass dvd's?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 27 2008, 05:56 PM~11454549
> *what up Fes dog you gonna get a lil booth going for our show to sell those bad ass dvd's?
> *


Ha Ha... I should!!! how much for a booth? But it really depends on how many I have on Sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2008, 06:19 PM~11454772
> *Ha Ha... I should!!! how much for a booth? But it really depends on how many I have on Sunday!!!  :biggrin:
> *


just accepting donations to Tessa for booths whatever you can afford


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 27 2008, 06:30 PM~11454864
> *just accepting donations to Tessa for booths whatever you can afford
> *


Ok I'll let you know tomorrow or by friday for sure!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO!!! Just got back from Vegas and lost my ass on the black jack table...


O'well, easy come, easy go.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn another one?
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/812141844.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11454873
> *Ok I'll let you know tomorrow or by friday for sure!!!
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2008, 04:48 PM~11454470
> *Whut Up Paul!!!
> *


What up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11454973
> *damn another one?
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/812141844.html
> *


Isn't that kind of cheap for that car??? Is there something wrong wit' it?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 27 2008, 05:43 PM~11454973
> *damn another one?
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/812141844.html
> *


YUP_- this one is a smokin fuccin deal here-- Its a driver- you can hit the streets with it.
Stop wastin time ROy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11455553
> *YUP_- this one is a smokin fuccin deal here-- Its a driver- you can hit the streets with it.
> Stop wastin time ROy :biggrin:
> *


nah I'm just browsing


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11455507
> *Isn't that kind of cheap for that car??? Is there something wrong wit' it?
> *


You would think so-- but nope-- this bitch is ready to go. I remeber a couple years ago him turnin down 11k cash for it-- but this is what happens when you need the money. Could you imagine it with 90's outsides-- DAMN THAT WOULD BE SO SICCCC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11455984
> *You would think so-- but nope-- this bitch is ready to go. I remeber a couple years ago him turnin down 11k cash for it-- but this is what happens when you need the money.  Could you imagine it with 90's outsides-- DAMN THAT WOULD BE SO SICCCC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*If some one don't snag that up in the next couple of weeks, That one might end up in Pueblo too  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN ROY...YOU READY FOR YOUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11457306
> *If some one don't snag that up in the next couple of weeks, That one might end up in Pueblo too
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11457341
> *:0
> *



*What's good Big Chucks? You gonna go live with us in Vegas! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11457306
> *If some one don't snag that up in the next couple of weeks, That one might end up in Pueblo too
> *


Ive got a spot for ya to keep this one


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Aug 26 2008, 09:57 PM~11448286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 27 2008, 11:00 PM~11457513
> *Ive got a spot for ya to keep this one
> *


*Yeah, I'm running out of garages :0 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 10:56 PM~11457981
> *Yeah, I'm running out of garages :0
> *


I know-- aint that bout a bitch.LOL
You know it will be safe with me--I aint even able to drive my own rides right now :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 AM~11458083
> *I know-- aint that bout a bitch.LOL
> You know it will be safe with me--I aint even able to drive my own rides right now :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


*You need to get rid of a few, or open a used car lot :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11458140
> *You need to get rid of a few, or open a used car lot :cheesy:
> *


THats exactly what we need to do-- so get your money together and make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 AM~11458248
> *THats exactly what we need to do-- so get your money together and make it happen :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 28 2008, 12:00 AM~11458286
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *


***** I aint playin--Make it happen.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 09:50 PM~11457402
> *What's good Big Chucks? You gonna go live with us in Vegas! :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG DOG, WE ALWAYS READY TO HAVE SOME GOODTIMES!!! SEE YOU GUYS IN A MONTH!!! DAMN THATS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 28 2008, 06:32 AM~11459089
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


*WHAT IT DO FES DOGGIE!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:33 AM~11459092
> *WHAT IT DO FES DOGGIE!!!
> *


Whut Up Chuck!!! what you been up to bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I see you Chris, whutz up? was that you on Bijou ave. the other day?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah that was me. i saw you and i waved but it looked like you were on the phone.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 28 2008, 07:41 AM~11459118
> *yeah that was me. i saw you and i waved but it looked like you were on the phone.
> *


Yea I seen you I jus' had my hands occupied, but whut up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

not much homie, today is day ten of my shift and then 4 days off :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 28 2008, 06:37 AM~11459104
> *Whut Up Chuck!!! what you been up to bro?
> *


*CHILLEN IN THE CALI SUN HOMEBOY GETTING READY FO VEGAS DOG!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:11 AM~11459302
> *CHILLEN IN THE CALI SUN HOMEBOY GETTING READY FO VEGAS DOG!!!!
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! I should see you in Vegas, I should be down there...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*

Good morning Colorado Ryders!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

What up Sean??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 28 2008, 08:12 AM~11459305
> *Thatz whutz up!!! I should see you in Vegas, I should be down there...
> *



What up Boricua???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11320685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 28 2008, 07:12 AM~11459305
> *Thatz whutz up!!! I should see you in Vegas, I should be down there...
> *


*YOU BETTER BE THERE HOMIE!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:31 AM~11459087
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG DOG, WE ALWAYS READY TO HAVE SOME GOODTIMES!!! SEE YOU GUYS IN A MONTH!!! DAMN THATS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!!   :biggrin:
> *


*I can't wait to get faded and X rated :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 28 2008, 08:34 AM~11459430
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> ...


*What it do home boy!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

look at whats up 4 sale....

'62 Chevy impala radical custom show car. Full chrome and gold under carriage. Fully molded suspension, Custom paint with hand painted murals. Electric tilt front end and roof. 13" center gold Dayton wheels with new tires. 4 pump chrome &gold ingraved 16 switch hydralic system. One of colorado's premier show winning cars... 200 plus awards. Featured in Lowrider magazine along with several other magazine showings. Many more features, if interested please call or email. 719-499-4335 BEST OFFER!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Aug 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11460015
> *look at whats up 4 sale....
> 
> '62 Chevy impala radical custom show car. Full chrome and gold under carriage. Fully molded suspension, Custom paint with hand painted murals. Electric tilt front end and roof. 13" center gold Dayton wheels with new tires. 4 pump chrome &gold ingraved 16 switch hydralic system. One of colorado's premier show winning cars... 200 plus awards. Featured in Lowrider magazine along with several other magazine showings. Many more features, if interested please call or email. 719-499-4335 BEST OFFER!!!
> ...


*ROy posted that up a few days ago. He called and Chad said he already had an offer of 25K. ROy said he was a dick on the phone! SURprise SURprise, HUH?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado ? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 28 2008, 08:57 AM~11460030
> *ROy posted that up a few days ago. He called and Chad said he already had an offer of 25K. ROy said he was a dick on the phone! SURprise SURprise, HUH?
> *


tigger called last night and he told them $22k. call me and ill let u know what "new mexico " might do with it.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11459973
> *What it do home boy!
> *


Not much Homie just gettin ready for the weekend!!!!

What the Big *RO* got planned for the weekend???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 AM~11459971
> *I can't wait to get faded and X rated :0  :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN CANT WAIT TO KICK IT AND PARTY!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 28 2008, 09:57 AM~11460030
> *ROy posted that up a few days ago. He called and Chad said he already had an offer of 25K. ROy said he was a dick on the phone! SURprise SURprise, HUH?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *MOSTHATED CC*

Most Hated in the house!!!! Wuz up Homie??


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2008, 08:07 PM~11437470
> *This for my coloRadO ryders
> where the fuc yall b at
> We stay a mile higher
> ...



I jus thought Id quote myself with this shit here since it seems like this helped a little bit when things were dead las week. So whats up to my coloRado RYDERS-- stop slackin-- lets get some more pics up on this bitch.
Show ya rides- ya friends rides-- ya picnics-- show the carwash- show you and your family eatin dinner and drinkin some beers if ya want-- -- show ya bROthers- show ya hott ass sisters  -- show whatever the fuc you got in your computer or on your camera- SHOW IT ALL--WAIT,HOLD ON YA FREAKY MUTHAFUCCAS-- dont show that :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 11:52 AM~11460947
> *I jus thought Id quote myself with this shit here since it seems like this helped a little bit when things were dead las week.  So whats up to my coloRado RYDERS-- stop slackin-- lets get some more pics up on this bitch.
> Show ya rides- ya friends rides-- ya picnics-- show the carwash- show you and your family eatin dinner and drinkin some beers if ya want-- -- show ya bROthers- show ya hott ass sisters   -- show whatever the fuc you got in your computer or on your camera- SHOW IT ALL--WAIT,HOLD ON YA FREAKY MUTHAFUCCAS-- dont show that :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: 


I like that....wuz goin down Homie???


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 26 2008, 10:06 PM~11448381
> *what up tharen? resonded thirtymax
> *


same shit diffrent day :biggrin: whudup with you CITYWIDE going to show at the GT show sunday?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 10:52 AM~11460947
> *I jus thought Id quote myself with this shit here since it seems like this helped a little bit when things were dead las week.  So whats up to my coloRado RYDERS-- stop slackin-- lets get some more pics up on this bitch.
> Show ya rides- ya friends rides-- ya picnics-- show the carwash- show you and your family eatin dinner and drinkin some beers if ya want-- -- show ya bROthers- show ya hott ass sisters   -- show whatever the fuc you got in your computer or on your camera- SHOW IT ALL--WAIT,HOLD ON YA FREAKY MUTHAFUCCAS-- dont show that :biggrin:
> *


I'll post some when i get home Homie.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> Hello fellow Lowriders. Car Club Members and Solo Riders. I finally decided to open up my t-shirt business. The site will be up very soon. I will also be posting our latest designs here. If anybody needs any Club T-shirt Designs hit me up. I've been designing shirts for over 10 years and finally decided to open up my own line. I would cater to anyone in the lowrider world. T-Shirts, Posters, Flyers, business Cards, etc. From Digital Shirt Printing (no minimum orders) to Screenprinted Shirts (64 Minimum). PM me for Prices or Questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 28 2008, 11:25 AM~11460670
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> ...


Not much Izzy whats good in the Springs?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > Hello fellow Lowriders. Car Club Members and Solo Riders. I finally decided to open up my t-shirt business. The site will be up very soon. I will also be posting our latest designs here. If anybody needs any Club T-shirt Designs hit me up. I've been designing shirts for over 10 years and finally decided to open up my own line. I would cater to anyone in the lowrider world. T-Shirts, Posters, Flyers, business Cards, etc. From Digital Shirt Printing (no minimum orders) to Screenprinted Shirts (64 Minimum). PM me for Prices or Questions.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 28 2008, 01:35 PM~11462469
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> I like that....wuz goin down Homie???
> *


Not much homie-- .
Im glad you like it-- Maybe Ill bust out another one when we get some more pics on here.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 04:52 PM~11463730
> *AInt that an old ROYALS car or somethin like that :biggrin:
> *


wow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > Hello fellow Lowriders. Car Club Members and Solo Riders. I finally decided to open up my t-shirt business. The site will be up very soon. I will also be posting our latest designs here. If anybody needs any Club T-shirt Designs hit me up. I've been designing shirts for over 10 years and finally decided to open up my own line. I would cater to anyone in the lowrider world. T-Shirts, Posters, Flyers, business Cards, etc. From Digital Shirt Printing (no minimum orders) to Screenprinted Shirts (64 Minimum). PM me for Prices or Questions.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 28 2008, 08:34 AM~11459437
> *What up Boricua???
> *


Que paso Bori!!! Im jus chillin' jus got off work, U know?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK ROy-- I see you in here-- whats up-- find anything new or what???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > Hello fellow Lowriders. Car Club Members and Solo Riders. I finally decided to open up my t-shirt business. The site will be up very soon. I will also be posting our latest designs here. If anybody needs any Club T-shirt Designs hit me up. I've been designing shirts for over 10 years and finally decided to open up my own line. I would cater to anyone in the lowrider world. T-Shirts, Posters, Flyers, business Cards, etc. From Digital Shirt Printing (no minimum orders) to Screenprinted Shirts (64 Minimum). PM me for Prices or Questions.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM~11464458
> *What up Swiph
> *


Not much-- jus relaxin on my front porch. You found any new rides yet? Theres been alot of stuff poppin up-- but alot of em are not completes- GOOD DEALS-- but not completes..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:37 PM~11464639
> *Not much-- jus relaxin on my front porch. You found any new rides yet? Theres been alot of stuff poppin up-- but alot of em are not completes- GOOD DEALS-- but not completes..
> *


Nothing yet,I doubt if I'll get a complete I may just start all over again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 06:41 PM~11464685
> *Nothing yet,I doubt if I'll get a complete I may just start all over again
> *


  You'll be happier wit' it, cuz there all your ideas!!!


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2008, 09:43 AM~11450725
> *good deal I just bought Anthrax I'll see you there :cheesy:
> *



:angry: ill be here waiting sipping on a 40 aka Travieso


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 05:41 PM~11464685
> *Nothing yet,I doubt if I'll get a complete I may just start all over again
> *


THats what you should do homie-- its always better that way-- than you never have to listen to somebody say-- HEY AINT THAT-------'s CAR. and if they do you can be like-- Fuc naw-- I built this muthafucca.
So-- if you do decide to do that please keep me in mind for the hydro set up and reinforcements. You can chec out some of my work on my myspace--& you can ask Sean about me as well.
GOOD LUCK on whatever you decide


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 28 2008, 07:20 PM~11465076
> *:angry:  ill be here waiting sipping on a 40 aka Travieso
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Aug 28 2008, 06:20 PM~11465076
> *:angry:  ill be here waiting sipping on a 40 aka Travieso
> *


WHat up Pinche Travieso :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well just got done putting together the best of show and peoples choice trophies.They came out pretty nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11465649
> *well just got done putting together the best of show and peoples choice trophies.They came out pretty nice :thumbsup:
> *


who decides peoples choice does everyone vote or do the jugdes decide?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11465713
> *who decides peoples choice does everyone vote or do the jugdes decide?
> *


The peoples choice is exactly that it goes to the person with the most votes from people.There will be a log in sheet so there are no duplicate votes


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 27 2008, 11:56 PM~11457981
> *Yeah, I'm running out of garages :0
> *


 :biggrin: tell me about it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11465838
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*

R
O
L
L
E
R
Z




O
N
L
Y




T
T
M
F
T*

:biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:44 PM~11465847
> *The peoples choice is exactly that it goes to the person with the most votes from people.There will be a log in sheet so there are no duplicate votes
> *


   its just they say that at all the shows and then everyone after the show says "where do u vote?" "i dident vote for that car!!" so you know.... but i know GT gonna throw a good show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 28 2008, 08:48 PM~11465896
> *   its just they say that at all the shows and then everyone after the show says "where do u vote?"  "i dident vote for that car!!" so you know.... but i know GT gonna throw a good show
> *


just hit me up for the peoples choice or anyone wearing a GT shirt and they will show you where to vote


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11465909
> *just hit me up for the peoples choice or anyone wearing a GT shirt and they will show you where to vote
> *


I hope my brother has room for my wheels because when I win there not gonna fit in the elco :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11465909
> *just hit me up for the peoples choice or anyone wearing a GT shirt and they will show you where to vote
> *


iiiaght iiaght :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 07:52 PM~11465927
> *I hope my brother has room for my wheels because when I win there not gonna fit in the elco :biggrin:
> *


those are mine i bout 100$ in raffle tickets :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 28 2008, 08:53 PM~11465947
> *those are mine i bout 100$ in raffle tickets :biggrin:
> *


your odds are better young grasshopper but that doesn't mean shit if I'm lucky that day then I'm lucky :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11465927
> *I hope my brother has room for my wheels because when I win there not gonna fit in the elco :biggrin:
> *


LOL I hope they go to a good home


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:57 PM~11465979
> *LOL I hope they go to a good home
> *


good home like someone who needs them or good home someone who takes care of them :scrutinize: because I'm both :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 08:01 PM~11466011
> *good home like someone who needs them or good home someone who takes care of them :scrutinize:  because I'm both :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 28 2008, 10:52 AM~11460947
> *I jus thought Id quote myself with this shit here since it seems like this helped a little bit when things were dead las week.  So whats up to my coloRado RYDERS-- stop slackin-- lets get some more pics up on this bitch.
> Show ya rides- ya friends rides-- ya picnics-- show the carwash- show you and your family eatin dinner and drinkin some beers if ya want-- -- show ya bROthers- show ya hott ass sisters   -- show whatever the fuc you got in your computer or on your camera- SHOW IT ALL--WAIT,HOLD ON YA FREAKY MUTHAFUCCAS-- dont show that :biggrin:
> *


Here's some pics :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11465959
> *your odds are better young grasshopper but that doesn't mean shit if I'm lucky that day then I'm lucky :cheesy:
> *


iam just joking :biggrin: you can have them they dont even got tires  you can afford tires


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL I think next year we're gonna raffle a Lowrider bike :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

no GT on that wall??thats tight baller paul your always on vacation..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Disneyland and chicano park.My home away from home.were is the coranado bridge.Sorry for the fucked up spelling.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11466204
> *Disneyland and chicano park.My home away from home.were is the coronado bridge.Sorry for the fucked up spelling.
> *


Didn't take a pic of that. but here's one on the beach


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Aug 28 2008, 09:15 PM~11466128
> *iam just joking :biggrin: you can have them they dont even got tires  you can afford tires
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11466315
> *Didn't take a pic of that. but here's one on the beach
> 
> 
> ...


shit I can't afford a place like that I just sit back close my eyes and dream about it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 08:33 PM~11466342
> *shit I can't afford a place like that I just sit back close my eyes and dream about it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
with all that money and two bad ass rides, I dont believe it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 28 2008, 09:23 PM~11466204
> *Disneyland and chicano park.My home away from home.were is the coranado bridge.Sorry for the fucked up spelling.
> *


Yea Chicano Park was the spot down in Barrio Logan in S.D.!!! and Coronado bridge right over it!!! San Diego is the spot... I still remember cruising in National City on the weekends!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11466315
> *Didn't take a pic of that. but here's one on the beach
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 28 2008, 09:35 PM~11466366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> with all that money and two bad ass rides, I dont believe it.
> *


like chingo bling would say por favor please believe it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2008, 04:50 PM~11463696
> *Not much Izzy whats good in the Springs?
> *



Not much Homie, just gettin ready fo Sunday's show!! How's LJ??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 28 2008, 09:15 PM~11466121
> *Here's some pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like they added some new paintings to the bridge! that place is tite


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:36 PM~11468150
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11467660
> *Not much Homie, just gettin ready fo Sunday's show!! How's LJ??
> *


It's here thats about all


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 28 2008, 10:53 PM~11468317
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOOD luck to everybody goin to the show this weekend, i wish i could be there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 29 2008, 12:51 AM~11468807
> *GOOD luck to everybody goin to the show this weekend, i wish i could be there.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:36 PM~11468150
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11468150
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! and by the way fuck the Raiders... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 29 2008, 08:25 AM~11469870
> *Whut Up CO!!! and by the way fuck the Raiders...  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak: 

:nono: :nono: 

:rant: :rant: 

Wuz up Big Fes Dog!!! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 29 2008, 08:41 AM~11469954
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> :nono:  :nono:
> ...


You a Raiders fan too??? Damn... Nah whut up Big Izz!!! We gonna have to watch the Broncos vs Raiders game together so I can put you on blast!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11470050
> *You a Raiders fan too??? Damn... Nah whut up Big Izz!!! We gonna have to watch the Broncos vs Raiders game together so I can put you on blast!!!
> *


LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!(in a really loud obnoxiuos voice!)LOL :biggrin: 

Sounds like a plan Homie...should be fun. Put me on blast huh, lets wait til the games over!!!!


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: Fuck them Donkies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 29 2008, 09:31 AM~11470261
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!(in a really loud obnoxiuos voice!)LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Sounds like a plan Homie...should be fun. Put me on blast huh, lets wait til the games over!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 29 2008, 08:25 AM~11469870
> *Whut Up CO!!! and by the way fuck the Raiders...  :biggrin:
> *


Co Signed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 11:37 AM~11471178
> *Co Signed
> *


Thutz Whutz Up!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 11:37 AM~11471178
> *Co Signed
> *



Being a Donkies Fan is kinda like .......

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


J/K!!!(Not Really)


Wuz up big Sean???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 29 2008, 12:10 PM~11471460
> *Thutz Whutz Up!!!
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What you up to Homie???


:machinegun: Denver Donkies


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

[*Whats the spread-- and whos lookin to cover it*

Thats what makes up my mind in this football shit. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11471643
> *[Whats the spread-- and whos lookin to cover it
> 
> Thats what makes up my mind in this football shit. :biggrin:
> *


I'm not a sports fan at all


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

represent CO to the fullest and then rep the raiders. thats like saying you like chicks but really like dudes!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 03:48 PM~11473267
> *represent CO to the fullest and then rep the raiders. thats like saying you like chicks but really like dudes!
> *



:loco: :loco: 


LOL!! Wuz up Bro....I know I know I ain't no Donkies Fan, so I'm gonna get shit on in here, its all GOOD though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 03:48 PM~11473267
> *represent CO to the fullest and then rep the raiders. thats like saying you like chicks but really like dudes!
> *


whats up Rueben?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good MAX? it was good talkng to you yesterday, i am looking into what i can do about that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 29 2008, 12:12 PM~11471476
> *Being a Donkies Fan is kinda like .......
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> ...



*Put some ferria up home boy when they play each other and then we'll talk  

Until then, the fakers still suck :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 05:33 PM~11473981
> *Put some ferria up home boy when they play each other and then we'll talk
> 
> Until then, the fakers still suck :biggrin:
> *


Hey Sean whats up?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 03:48 PM~11473267
> *represent CO to the fullest and then rep the raiders. thats like saying you like chicks but really like dudes!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Quoted for TRUTH! I couldn't of stated a better analogy myself!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2008, 05:35 PM~11473985
> *Hey Sean whats up?
> *


*Just getting off work bRO starting my 3 day week end :biggrin: What's good with you Big L Dawg?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 05:40 PM~11474022
> *Just getting off work bRO starting my 3 day week end :biggrin:  What's good with you JR?
> *


Hey did you ever get that number for me?? Must be nice I have to work tomorrow I had to take sunday off and I have to work monday and tuesday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2008, 05:42 PM~11474038
> *Hey did you ever get that number for me?? Must be nice I have to work tomorrow I had to take sunday off and I have to work monday and tuesday
> *


*I will get it for you in a few. All I have is homies chirp and mine is on the charger.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 05:47 PM~11474073
> *I will get it for you in a few. All I have is homies chirp and mine is on the charger.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

attention Good Times my phone is fucked up I will have a new one tomorrow but if you need to get ahold of me tonight PM me and let everyone know....Thanks Paul I see you


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

hey sean ive seen you sportin a throw back bronco jersey, sounds kinda fishy to me ?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Roy ima do my best to go to your show, im gonna probably call of work could risk my job, but i would like to go and i need a break anyway!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:03 PM~11475333
> *hey sean ive seen you sportin a throw back bronco jersey, sounds kinda fishy to me ?
> *


my bad sean thought you were dissen too, but you were reppin like it should be!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:06 PM~11475357
> *Roy ima do my best to go to your show, im gonna probably call of work could risk my job, but i would like to go and i need a break anyway!
> *


I really appreciate that ruben,people like you are the ones that stand out in this Lifestyle...Not just because your coming to our show but because you have other obligations and chose to promote your club name and reputation by coming....Thanks again and that is why Good Times ....will ALWAYS back up that Most Hated Familia,all we see is Corazon everytime we look your guys' way


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm the show came up fast.Still alot of work to do..................


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 29 2008, 08:29 PM~11475595
> *Damm the show came up fast.Still alot of work to do..................
> *


YOU GOT SKILLS :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 29 2008, 06:53 PM~11474882
> *attention Good Times my phone is fucked up I will have a new one tomorrow but if you need to get ahold of me tonight PM me and let everyone know....Thanks Paul I see you
> *


GOODTIMES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on Marcos


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11475534
> *I really appreciate that ruben,people like you are the ones that stand out in this Lifestyle...Not just because your coming to our show but because you have other obligations and chose to promote your club name and reputation by coming....Thanks again and that is why Good Times ....will ALWAYS back up that Most Hated Familia,all we see is Corazon everytime we look your guys' way
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:08 PM~11475382
> *my bad sean thought you were dissen too, but you were reppin like it should be!
> *


*I ain't no BUSTER bRO!  *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 29 2008, 05:33 PM~11473981
> *Put some ferria up home boy when they play each other and then we'll talk
> 
> Until then, the fakers still suck :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

wheres all my bROthers at-- OH YEAH I FORGOT-- they're out chasin some ass-- so Ill jus end my night with a WHATS UP TO ALL MY coloRadO ryders and *R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 30 2008, 12:30 AM~11476807
> *wheres all my bROthers at-- OH YEAH I FORGOT-- they're out chasin some ass-- so Ill jus end my night with a WHATS UP TO ALL MY coloRadO ryders and  R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
> *


*

U must be talken bout that ****** Chuck :0*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 30 2008, 12:10 AM~11476695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*That's what I do when people bring up the fakers :cheesy: *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 29 2008, 04:29 PM~11473957
> *whats good MAX? it was good talkng to you yesterday, i am looking into what i can do about that  Thanks Chris it was  good to meet you. We can talk abuot that on sunday.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 30 2008, 01:01 AM~11476965
> *That's what I do when people bring up the fakers :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You mad at the Lakers still in the begining of football Season?
Raiders will stomp ol sorry ass Denver Donkies This year.I will be at the game to see it also. Those fuckers got lucky on a time out field goal last year or else they woulda been beat twice by the Raiders.
The Raiders have done alot of shit during offseason that will benefit the team,so I dunno if you wanna start screaming out who wants to bet Sean.The Broncos aint hardly done shit to progress thier game and Smith retired and they gave away some key players.But if you wanna bet I got $50 on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11320685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHATS NEW HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 30 2008, 09:50 AM~11477964
> *WHATS UP CO WHATS NEW HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


Where :dunno: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 30 2008, 07:27 AM~11477749
> *You mad at the Lakers still in the begining of football Season?
> Raiders will stomp ol sorry ass Denver Donkies This year.I will be at the game to see it also. Those fuckers got lucky on a time out field goal last year or else they woulda been beat twice by the Raiders.
> The Raiders have done alot of shit during offseason that will benefit the team,so I dunno if you wanna start screaming out who wants to bet Sean.The Broncos aint hardly done shit to progress thier game and Smith retired and they gave away some key players.But if you wanna bet I got $50 on it
> *



$100 minimals-- 50 dont even cover the gas it takes to go collect :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus saw this posted-- If I could right now-Id be makin an offer-- I thought yall might wanna see it- then again --Maybe not


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427729


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats goin' on wrinkles? i was gonna stop yesterday, but you were on the phone so i didn't want to disturb you.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 30 2008, 09:44 AM~11478167
> *whats goin' on wrinkles? i was gonna stop yesterday, but you were on the phone so i didn't want to disturb you.
> *


WUS SUP CHRIS JUST CHILLIN GOT TO GET READY FOR MY MEETING I'AM RUNNING LATE CUASE OF L.I.L :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*whats up swiph*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:27 AM~11477749
> *You mad at the Lakers still in the begining of football Season?
> Raiders will stomp ol sorry ass Denver Donkies This year.I will be at the game to see it also. Those fuckers got lucky on a time out field goal last year or else they woulda been beat twice by the Raiders.
> The Raiders have done alot of shit during offseason that will benefit the team,so I dunno if you wanna start screaming out who wants to bet Sean.The Broncos aint hardly done shit to progress thier game and Smith retired and they gave away some key players.But if you wanna bet I got $50 on it
> *


The fakers are the lakers, the raiders and the ******* that are all down for Colorado Lowriding, but rep another team fROm another state. :angry: 

If you fROm somewhere else and only been in Colorado for a few years, Like you, then I understand............but for the people that grew up in Colorado, I call them FAKERS and BUSTERS! Just my .02, not trying to cause drama!  

And I'll take that $50 bucks fROm you all day homie, I'll even buy you a steak with it and laugh at you over dinner.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin: and fuck the Lakers too, since you guyz brought them up and thatz why the Celtics got all up in there ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 30 2008, 12:46 PM~11478715
> *Whut Up CO!!!  :biggrin: and fuck the Lakers too, since you guyz brought them up and thatz why the Celtics got all up in there ass!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 30 2008, 11:27 AM~11478362
> *The fakers are the lakers, the raiders and the ******* that are all down for Colorado Lowriding, but rep another team fROm another state. :angry:
> 
> If you fROm somewhere else and only been in Colorado for a few years, Like you, then I understand............but for the people that grew up in Colorado, I call them FAKERS and BUSTERS! Just my .02, not trying to cause drama!
> ...


bet on :biggrin: 
I hear ya on that colorado thang


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 30 2008, 09:48 AM~11478184
> *whats up swiph
> *


Not much homie-- jus spent a long day gettin some of my rides bac to my house so I can keep em safe. Gonna do the same shit tomorow-- start at 7am and get the rest of em home-- its gonna be lookn like a classic car lot at my crib by the end of the day-- for sale signs on everything


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

FOR REALS-- not a Ryder online at all-- I guess Im the only one at home bored on a saturday night  
AInt been a post since 8:03-- thats crazy. I hope yall are out hittin switches and checcin bitches atleast :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up MOSTHATED? NADA JR JUST GOT BACK FROM A 3 OR 4 DAY VACATION,WHAT 'S UP RUEBEN :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We had the 65 out hitting switches on bitches :biggrin:......still debating on what we are doing tomorROw......Parade or GT show............ I hooked the trailer to the Esco just in case :0 

Do I take the 65 or MT :dunno: :dunno: 

or both :biggrin:*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co uffin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 31 2008, 01:39 AM~11482355
> *We had the 65 out hitting switches on bitches :biggrin:......still debating on what we are doing tomorROw......Parade or GT show............ I hooked the trailer to the Esco just in case :0
> 
> Do I take the 65 or MT :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


*

BOTH OF EM of course *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

it's showtime


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 31 2008, 06:35 AM~11482536
> *good moring co uffin:
> *


whats up Joe 
and all the CO riders :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

most hated in the house


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD show today


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 31 2008, 05:13 PM~11484699
> *GOOD show today
> *


*Who Judged ?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 31 2008, 04:25 PM~11484751
> *Who Judged ?
> *


Whats up pimpin-- howd everything go today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Aug 31 2008, 05:25 PM~11484751
> *Who Judged ?
> *


everyone in our club judged


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 06:54 PM~11485532
> *everyone in our club judged
> *


Wish I could have been there  
WHo took home best of show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 31 2008, 08:04 PM~11485594
> *Wish I could have been there
> WHo took home best of show?
> *


best of show went to JR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11485692
> *best of show went to JR
> *


With what ride? Post a pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:58 PM~11486386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*72 spokes are the only way to ride!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry Roy but that pic does Jr's ride no justice let me post some


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll post my show pics tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks larry and I agree that Trey is badass and apparently everyone else thought so


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2008, 10:03 PM~11486443
> *sorry Roy but that pic does Jr's ride no justice let me post some
> 
> 
> ...


PS my son was photographer for the day his sincerest apologies go out to you,since I was too occupied with tallying all your damn scores to take them.
After he stops crying from your remarks, I'll give him a piece of candy and tell him Uncle Larry will teach him how to take pictures next time  :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn LArry-- them pics is way better- sorry ROy-- :biggrin: 
But anyways-- hey larry-- you got any pics of this ride with the nose up--and the ass down--Id love to see it like that?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! Great show today!!! It was nice seein' everyone today, and I'll definitely see you guys on the 13th  Good Times doin' the damn thing once again... And once again thanks for the rims!!! :biggrin: Hey Larry I owe you two... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats big Fes Dog! I'm glad the rims went to a GOOD home! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:37 PM~11486728
> *Congrats big Fes Dog!  I'm glad the rims went to a GOOD home!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea I'll definitely take care of them!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul?! How's that New Mexico life? GOOD Times CO had a show today! Was nothin' but GOOD TIMES! 

You guys are looking GOOD out there! Can't wait to meet you in Vegas.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:51 PM~11486835
> *What up Paul?!  How's that New Mexico life?  GOOD Times CO had a show today!  Was nothin' but GOOD TIMES!
> 
> You guys are looking GOOD out there!  Can't wait to meet you in Vegas.
> *


THANKS BRO ,SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOODTIMES RANFLA'S


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up CO!!!! Or I guess I should say Good Morning. Good show yesterday by GOODTIMES. Had fun and was good seeing all the Homies again. GOODTIMES throwin it down, I'll see everyone again in La Junta.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 1 2008, 12:20 AM~11487525
> *Wuz up CO!!!! Or I guess I should say Good Morning. Good show yesterday by GOODTIMES. Had fun and was good seeing all the Homies again. GOODTIMES throwin it down, I'll see everyone again in La Junta.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:54 PM~11485532
> *everyone in our club judged
> *


*What was it based off of, cause I know it wasn't points?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 02:13 AM~11488111
> *What was it based off of, cause I know it wasn't points?
> *


Show was based all on a point system.Some cars lost by points."it is what it is"


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

POST PICTURES OF THE RIDES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG DADDY


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

IMG]http://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/SWEETDREAMSCC1/CARSHOWFLYER.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 1 2008, 07:36 AM~11488633
> *IMG]http://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/SWEETDREAMSCC1/CARSHOWFLYER.jpg[/IMG]
> *


NO DICE BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 07:39 AM~11488646
> *NO DICE BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 1 2008, 07:48 AM~11488673
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 07:56 AM~11488710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM GUYS FROM THAT CLUB WAS COOL, WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEIR RIDES AGAIN, DID THEY EVER FINISH THE CADDY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:58 AM~11488718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleaned house!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 07:58 AM~11488718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO RED WHERES YOU GUYS COLORS? OG'S CAN DO THAT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:00 AM~11488725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL THEY BRUNG THAT OUT DURING THE BUILD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:01 AM~11488735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckers gonna be sick when it's done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn this truck was clean inside


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:03 AM~11488745
> *damn this truck was clean inside
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:02 AM~11488741
> *That fuckers gonna be sick when it's done
> *


IT'S GONNA BE A HEAVY HITTER AMONG THE CO CIRCUT THATS MY OPIOION


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ROY TELL HOMIE IF HE STILL WANTS THOSE CADDY PANELS I HAVE SOME FOR SALE RIGHT NOW WITH THE CLIPS TO HOLD THEM ON


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR POSTING THOSE PICS FOR ME LARRY OH YEA GOOD MORNING LARRY AND ROY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:08 AM~11488769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE ITS DIFFRENT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 09:12 AM~11488788
> *ROY TELL HOMIE IF HE STILL WANTS THOSE CADDY PANELS I HAVE SOME FOR SALE RIGHT NOW WITH THE CLIPS TO HOLD THEM ON
> *


I'll hit him up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

don't think I forgot a pic of your ride Roy here it is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:14 AM~11488804
> *don't think I forgot a pic of your ride Roy here it is
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S FUCKED UP LARRY BUT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY ROY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That is fucked up....... but funny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:16 AM~11488814
> *That is fucked up....... but funny
> *


I only did it because we coo like that and I know you can take a joke homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

MUCH PROPS TO ROY AND LYNDA FOR MAKING THE GOODTIMES SHOW HAPPEN WAY TO GO PREZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:17 AM~11488819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I NEED A WAGON LIKE THIS FOR MY FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:19 AM~11488827
> *I only did it because we coo like that and I know you can take a joke homie
> *


It's all GOOD and yes I can take a joke...that shit is funny though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:20 AM~11488833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 59 VERT WUS CLEAN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:17 AM~11488817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all of these are nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 1 2008, 09:20 AM~11488832
> *SHIT I NEED A WAGON LIKE THIS FOR MY FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


Shit you need a station wagon like this for your big ass familia


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES LINEUP LOOKS GOOD, YOU GUYS CRUISE AFTER THIS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

me in Pueblo on my way back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats all I have, GOODTIMES you guys did a hell of a show on the first one I know it was probably pretty bumpy but you guys made it look smooth as silk good job


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 08:26 AM~11488871
> *GOOD TIMES LINEUP LOOKS GOOD, YOU GUYS CRUISE AFTER THIS
> *


YEA JUST DOWN TO ACADEMY AND STOP AT THE GOODTIMES HAMBURGER SPOT FOR A SECOND


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:28 AM~11488881
> *thats all I have, GOODTIMES you guys did a hell of a show on the first one I know it was probably pretty bumpy but you guys made it look smooth as silk good job
> *


LOOKS LIKE ALL THE CARS WERE CLEAN NO MATTER WHAT. DID YOU TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THE RIDES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:26 AM~11488868
> *Shit you need a station wagon like this for your big ass familia
> 
> 
> ...


AS LONG AS I CAN THROW SOME RIMS ON IT AND A PAINT JOB IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 09:29 AM~11488887
> *LOOKS LIKE ALL THE CARS WERE CLEAN NO MATTER WHAT. DID YOU TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THE RIDES
> *


most of them of course like I didn't take pics of probably 10 more or so like you don't see my brothers or my homies ride, didn't take pics of tharens ride peeps like that so yes there were a few more cars there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:31 AM~11488899
> *most of them of course like I didn't take pics of probably 10 more or so like you don't see my brothers or my homies ride, didn't take pics of tharens ride peeps like that so yes there were a few more cars there
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICTURES WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Even the D.J. was the shit!!! He was playin' all types of good shit!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11488910
> *Even the D.J. was the shit!!! He was playin' all types of good shit!!!
> *


your just happy because you won those rims fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:36 AM~11488917
> *your just happy because you won those rims fucker :biggrin:
> *


POST PICTURE OF THE RIMS, DAMN FES YOU LUCKY


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:36 AM~11488917
> *your just happy because you won those rims fucker :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:38 AM~11488929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 09:37 AM~11488922
> *POST PICTURE OF THE RIMS, DAMN FES YOU LUCKY
> *


Give me a sec...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry about the mess in my garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:39 AM~11488933
> *
> *


Hey Larry you know I REALLY needed them!!! You probably have wheels laying around everywhere!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 08:13 AM~11488793
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE ITS DIFFRENT
> *


Thank You Homie.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 08:45 AM~11488952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 1 2008, 08:49 AM~11488964
> *Thank You Homie.
> *


I JUST LIKE TO GO TO A SHOW AND SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT FIXED UP FOR A CHANGE, I LIKE A GBODY, IMPALA, CADILLAC BUT I LIKE TO SEE SOMETHING A LITTLE DIFFRENT SOMETIME 
:thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 08:45 AM~11488952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY FES LET ME TEST THEM OUT FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Wrinkles


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:46 AM~11488958
> *Hey Larry you know I REALLY needed them!!! You probably have wheels laying around everywhere!!!
> *


yeah bro I'm trippin over rims :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 1 2008, 08:54 AM~11488984
> *What's going on Wrinkles
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE AT THE CASA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:54 AM~11488988
> *yeah bro I'm trippin over rims :biggrin:
> *


not just rims but D's and Z's :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:58 AM~11489003
> *not just rims but D's and Z's :biggrin:
> *


maybe Jr I got them Cs :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:59 AM~11489010
> *maybe Jr I got them Cs :cheesy:
> *


Crosslaced huh :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 1 2008, 09:53 AM~11488981
> *HEY FES LET ME TEST THEM OUT FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you test the rims, you let me test da Linc!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11489015
> *Crosslaced huh :0
> *


72s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:54 AM~11488988
> *yeah bro I'm trippin over rims :biggrin:
> *


You got them tight ass rims on the Elco and some black on blacks on the '59 and I bet you still got atleast another set somewhere!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 10:03 AM~11489027
> *You got them tight ass rims on the Elco and some black on blacks on the '59 and I bet you still got atleast another set somewhere!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have tripple golds on the 59 and center golds on the elco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Tharen that explicit content sign is tight homie,thanks for posting that up


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What it iz fam, What up Adam? How is everything? I praying hard for you bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:01 AM~11489021
> *72s
> *


Damn Larry-- thats all I need to add to my 72 spoke collection--Ive got all gold-- all chrome and triple golds-- but no crosslaced  -- and those are my favorites-- POS A PIC so I can atleast dream about em :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11489059
> *Damn Larry-- thats all I need to add to my 72 spoke collection--Ive got all gold-- all chrome and triple golds-- but no crosslaced  -- and those are my favorites-- POS A PIC so I can atleast dream about em :biggrin:
> *


Roy's bullshittin dog I don't own any daytons I got china's man shit I wouldn't mind having the tripple golds you have I got the cash just don't want to part with it I'm cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

let's see the all chrome and what you want for them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 1 2008, 09:08 AM~11489055
> *What it iz fam, What up Adam? How is everything? I praying hard for you bROther
> *


Thanks b*RO*ther- I really apreciate that-- it means a whole lot to me. I wake up everyday hopin everybody said thier prayers the night before-- and I stay prayin all day. MUCH LOVE TO YOU b*RO*ther.

Hows things goin wit ya


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

It hasn't been the greatest but I'll over come all this crap just like you will.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey ROy good lookin out on me selling the 66 I got all kinds hiting me up on PM.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:12 AM~11489077
> *let's see the all chrome and what you want for them
> *


give me a few and Ill get a pic up-- they are out in my shed- stacked up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 1 2008, 10:15 AM~11489092
> *Hey ROy good lookin out on me selling the 66 I got all kinds hiting me up on PM.
> *


That's great Felix hopefully you get what you want soon


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 1 2008, 09:14 AM~11489088
> *It hasn't been the greatest but I'll over come all this crap just like you will.
> *


Ya- you never really talkded to me bout what was goin on-- but I have you in my prayers bROTher


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:01 AM~11489020
> *I'll let you test the rims, you let me test da Linc!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:04 AM~11489032
> *I have tripple golds on the 59 and center golds on the elco
> *


even better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:25 AM~11489141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see his crosslaces up close? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they we're Sinister wheels and he told me he got them in Denver...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:17 AM~11489105
> *Ya- you never really talkded to me bout what was goin on-- but I have you in my prayers bROTher
> *


PM sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

DID ANYBODY TAKE A PIC OF THE BLUE MONTE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 10:28 AM~11489151
> *Did you see his crosslaces up close?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: they we're Sinister wheels and he told me he got them in Denver...
> *


Yeah those were bad ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

the 71 or 79?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fesboogie, High Roller, WRINKLES, gzking, curiousdos, WHITEMARE, Dime Piece Caprice

Whutz Good? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like imma be looking for a ride in vegas


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11489175
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: fesboogie, High Roller, WRINKLES, gzking, curiousdos, WHITEMARE, Dime Piece Caprice
> 
> ...


What up Fes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11489174
> *the 71 or 79?
> *


THE ONE THAT WAS PARKED BEHIND THE VERT CADDY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 1 2008, 10:33 AM~11489181
> *What up Fes
> *


Chillin' let me know how you liked that dvd... and I've been wantin' to go by your shop, I wanted to pick up some past issues of LRM that I need and I know you got them over there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It was clean but my son only took a pic of







the Chop top


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:31 AM~11488899
> *most of them of course like I didn't take pics of probably 10 more or so like you don't see my brothers or my homies ride, didn't take pics of tharens ride peeps like that so yes there were a few more cars there
> *


  :dunno: :rant:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:26 AM~11488869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one wrinkles??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOODT EVERYONE? I KNOW I DON'T GET OUT VERY OFTEN BUT YESTERDAY WAS A GOODTIME. GOODTIMERS DID THEIR THANG. BIG UPS TO YOU GUYS  IT WAS GOOD TO CHOP IT UP WITH EVERYONE THAT I HAVENT TALKED IN A WHILE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 1 2008, 10:40 AM~11489232
> *WHATS GOODT EVERYONE? I KNOW I DON'T GET OUT VERY OFTEN BUT YESTERDAY WAS A GOODTIME. GOODTIMERS DID THEIR THANG. BIG UPS TO YOU GUYS   IT WAS GOOD TO CHOP IT UP WITH EVERYONE THAT I HAVENT TALKED IN A WHILE
> *


it was cool to finally meet you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 1 2008, 10:39 AM~11489221
> *  :dunno:  :rant:
> *


sorry bro and I wanted a damn pic of that mural and I spaced it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:40 AM~11489228
> *this one wrinkles??
> *


YEA LIKE THAT STYLE OF MONTE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 1 2008, 10:42 AM~11489240
> *YEA LIKE THAT STYLE OF MONTE
> *


I got offered a pretty clean orignal looking one for my elco but I passed on it there nice though


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:07 AM~11489044
> *hey Tharen that explicit content sign is tight homie,thanks for posting that up
> *


  yeah i seen some moms like telling there kids get away and the dads where telling there kids look look :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

SHIT I WOULD OF PASSED ON IT IF I HAD YOUR RIDE 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:43 AM~11489250
> *I got offered a pretty clean orignal looking one for my elco but I passed on it there nice though
> *


I almost bought this one and I am still thinking about it
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=357019&hl=


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:46 AM~11489271
> *I almost bought this one and I am still thinking about it
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=357019&hl=
> *


it's clean I bet it looks good in person it just in the pics the paint reminds me of primer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:47 AM~11489281
> *it's clean I bet it looks good in person it just in the pics the paint reminds me of primer
> *


Yeah I think I might need something a lil louder


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:46 AM~11489271
> *I almost bought this one and I am still thinking about it
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=357019&hl=
> *


 :wow: :wow: JUST TAKE YOUR TIME DOGG AND GET WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:48 AM~11489283
> *Yeah I think I might need something a lil louder
> *


that yellow duece was loud


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11489175
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: fesboogie, High Roller, WRINKLES, gzking, curiousdos, WHITEMARE, Dime Piece Caprice
> 
> ...


whadup fessor good thang you won those rims now you can put them on the 66 and give me back those stocks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:54 AM~11489316
> *that yellow duece was loud
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Chuck, I heard last night was exciting


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:42 AM~11489239
> *sorry bro and I wanted a damn pic of that mural and I spaced it
> *


its all good i forgot my camera


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 1 2008, 10:55 AM~11489321
> *whadup fessor good thang you won those rims now you can put them on the 66 and give me back those stocks :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 1 2008, 10:56 AM~11489326
> *Hey Chuck, I heard last night was exciting
> *


*Not for me, I almost ended up with those Fawkers :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 1 2008, 11:28 AM~11489474
> *whats up colorado
> *


*50's or Disc? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 11:54 AM~11489610
> *I'll talk you on the phone about it later
> *


*Thanks bRO. But this time call Fawker!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:54 AM~11489611
> *50's or Disc? :cheesy:
> *



disc :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* RO 4 LIFE*, RO4LIFE 719, WHITEMARE, Dime Piece Caprice

*What's good bROther? What's the word in the 505?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 11:56 AM~11489626
> *disc :biggrin:
> *


*Your 50 still bROke??*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:55 AM~11489616
> *Thanks bRO. But this time call Fawker!
> *


will do bastard


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:54 AM~11489316
> *that yellow duece was loud
> *


*The thing that sucks about that is everyone expects something bigger and better, but it's not easy topping something of that caliber.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:58 AM~11489636
> *Your 50 still bROke??
> *



:uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 11:59 AM~11489645
> *will do bastard
> *


*You forgot the "old dirty"*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:54 AM~11489611
> *50's or Disc? :cheesy:
> *


50'S ? I WANNA TRY THOSE CLUTCH SPRINGS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:00 PM~11489651
> *The thing that sucks about that is everyone expects something bigger and better, but it's not easy topping something of that caliber.
> *


Not at all easy topping it,guess I better find something in Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:01 PM~11489657
> *You forgot the "old dirty"
> *


IN A SANTA SUIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 1 2008, 12:02 PM~11489663
> *IN A SANTA SUIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 1 2008, 12:02 PM~11489659
> *50'S ? I WANNA TRY THOSE CLUTCH SPRINGS :biggrin:
> *


*You better hash it out with your bROther then, he says disc...........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*cm did you pick your bike up already?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:05 PM~11489680
> *You better hash it out with your bROther then, he says disc...........
> *



i say disc at cottonwood park around 5 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 12:06 PM~11489687
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> ...





whats up bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 12:07 PM~11489688
> *i say disc at cottonwood park around 5    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*I have to be at Major's at 6:00, no can do for me. We can go earlier if u want??*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 12:06 PM~11489687
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> ...


*You ready for Vegas :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 12:07 PM~11489688
> *i say disc at cottonwood park around 5    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU DRIVING?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:11 AM~11489706
> *You ready for Vegas :cheesy:
> *


YEAH, WHAT ABOUT YOU !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:00 PM~11489651
> *The thing that sucks about that is everyone expects something bigger and better, but it's not easy topping something of that caliber.
> *


so true


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:08 PM~11489699
> *I have to be at Major's at 6:00, no can do for me. We can go earlier if u want??
> *


COACH NEVER TOLD ME A TIME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 1 2008, 12:14 PM~11489720
> *COACH NEVER TOLD ME A TIME
> *



:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 1 2008, 12:13 PM~11489715
> *YOU DRIVING?
> *



are u riding in back of my truck again :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 12:24 PM~11489775
> *are u riding in back of my truck again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

What 's up Roy good show.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 12:06 PM~11489681
> *cm did you pick your bike up already?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 31 2008, 05:59 AM~11483178
> *whats up Joe
> and all the CO riders :wave:
> *


 not much chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 12:13 PM~11489717
> *YEAH, WHAT ABOUT YOU !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Not yet, but I will be soon! :cheesy: Are you flying or driving?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:12 AM~11489077
> *let's see the all chrome and what you want for them
> *


I was slackin--I went out to the shed and I had somebody pull in my driveway to see how much for my 6 duece-- but they jus another bullshitter that thinks they gonna find an Impala for a grand-- I told him this aint 1988-- this is 2008- :biggrin: 
Heres a pic of the chrome ones and the gold ones. I thought Id toss a pic of the 62 jus incase anybody wanted to take a peek.








Heres the chrome ones-- the top left one hash a little rash on the edge- but I ws gonna jus disc it down a hair to make it clean again-- then paint the dishes.The tires are brands new on these









these gold ones are clean as fuc-- besides the ugly ass whitewalls









heres a pic of the duece if ya know anybody lookin
AND JUS FOR THE RECORD-- none of these things have even been cleaned yet-- the gold ones have been sittin in my shed for 3 years-- and they came right off a car-- the chrome ones have been sittin about a year-- and they came right off a car to.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 01:12 PM~11490005
> *I was slackin--I went out to the shed and I had somebody pull in my driveway to see how much for my 6 duece-- but they jus another bullshitter that thinks they gonna find an Impala for a grand-- I told him this aint 1988-- this is 2008- :biggrin:
> Heres a pic of the chrome ones and the gold ones. I thought Id toss a pic of the 62 jus incase anybody wanted to take a peek.
> 
> ...


How much for the box Caprice that I love so much?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:47 AM~11489869
> *Not yet, but I will be soon! :cheesy:  Are you flying or driving?
> *


I'M NOT TO SURE YET, AND YOU!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 01:39 PM~11490175
> *I'M NOT TO SURE YET, AND YOU!!!
> *


*Flying for sure! driving 12 hours is not worth saving a couple hundred bucks for me. :biggrin: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:30 AM~11489167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:25 AM~11489141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 12:12 PM~11490005
> *I was slackin--I went out to the shed and I had somebody pull in my driveway to see how much for my 6 duece-- but they jus another bullshitter that thinks they gonna find an Impala for a grand-- I told him this aint 1988-- this is 2008- :biggrin:
> Heres a pic of the chrome ones and the gold ones. I thought Id toss a pic of the 62 jus incase anybody wanted to take a peek.
> 
> ...



how much for the 62


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:34 PM~11490138
> *How much for the box Caprice that I love so much?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sean-- no matter how hard and how bad times are for me right now with all tis bullshit I got goin on-- if you really want THE BOX-- and you plan on drivin it-- ILL GIVE IT TO YOU== as a token of my apreciation :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Sep 1 2008, 01:04 PM~11490314
> *how much for the 62
> *


Of course I want more- but Im needin 6500. It runs- drives great-- and sounds fuccin nasty. Hit me up if your in that range for buyin somethin.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 02:22 PM~11490406
> *Sean-- no matter how hard and how bad times are for me right now with all tis bullshit I got goin on-- if you really want THE BOX-- and you plan on drivin it-- ILL GIVE IT TO YOU== as a token of my apreciation :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Name: Flores Booking Number: 180598 
First Name: Prudencio Location: PCJ 
Middle Name: Hair Color: BRO 
Height: 5'09" Eye Color: BRO 
Weight: 180 Case Number: Warrant 
DOB: 12/30/85 Arresting Officer: Bowen G - PPD 
Sex: M Release Date: 
Race: H (REMIX)
Scars / Bond Amount: $200,000.00  :0 
Disposition: Comments: 08CR3564 Financial Tran 
Court Case: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 02:43 PM~11490568
> *Last Name:  Flores  Booking Number:  180598
> First Name:  Prudencio  Location:  PCJ
> Middle Name:  Hair Color:  BRO
> ...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11489015
> *Crosslaced huh :0
> *


WHO GOT CROSS LACED I KNOW WHERE THERE ARE A SET OF CROOS LACED Z'S AND D'S HAVENT SEEN OUTHERS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up city wide


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Last Name: Peterson Booking Number: 171772 
First Name: Brian Location: PCJ 
Middle Name: PAUL Hair Color: BRO 
Height: 5'09" Eye Color: BRO 
Weight: 170 Case Number: WARRANTS 
DOB: 03/28/84 Arresting Officer: TRANSCOR 
Sex: M Release Date: 
Race: W 
Scars / Tattos: TATT:SMILE NOW CRY LATER, TATT:TWO LADIES, Bond Amount: $380,000.00 :0 
Disposition: Comments: 
Court Case: 

Charge 2 
Description: 4902 Fugitive of Justice Degree: HO 
Statute: FOJ Court: OCC 
Bond Type: COMB Bond Amount: $4,000.00 
Disposition: Comments: FTA / No Insurance 07T09 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 02:54 PM~11490659
> *Last Name:  Peterson  Booking Number:  171772
> First Name:  Brian  Location:  PCJ
> Middle Name:  PAUL  Hair Color:  BRO
> ...




oh fuck these guys are in trouble


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 02:51 PM~11490634
> *whats up city wide
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 1 2008, 02:58 PM~11490683
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *



just chillen you bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pro and Brian???


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Their going to get ass raped in prison


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 02:55 PM~11490671
> *oh fuck these guys are in trouble
> *


*And people wonder why all the ROllerz cars are up for sale.  *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 02:58 PM~11490687
> *just chillen you bRO
> *


ABOUT THE SAME WAITING TO GO BBQ AND KICK IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 02:59 PM~11490688
> *Pro and Brian???
> *











:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 03:02 PM~11490710
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 Damn... that sucks!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 03:03 PM~11490727
> *:0 Damn... that sucks!!!
> *




pro is waiting for his bonds men


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Check this out

View My TinyFx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 03:04 PM~11490739
> *pro is waiting for his bonds men
> *


Whut about Brian?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Sep 1 2008, 03:07 PM~11490758
> *Check this out
> 
> View My TinyFx
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 03:08 PM~11490771
> *Whut about Brian?
> *





he posted bond and just chillen at the house


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2008, 03:09 PM~11490782
> *he posted bond and just chillen at the house
> *


Oh thatz cool...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 01:43 PM~11490568
> *Last Name:  Flores  Booking Number:  180598
> First Name:  Prudencio  Location:  PCJ
> Middle Name:  Hair Color:  BRO
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 12:48 PM~11490223
> *Flying for sure! driving 12 hours is not worth saving a couple hundred bucks for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 02:43 PM~11490568
> *Last Name:  Flores  Booking Number:  180598
> First Name:  Prudencio  Location:  PCJ
> Middle Name:  Hair Color:  BRO
> ...


What rides do these two guys have?? I'm bad with names


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 1 2008, 01:49 PM~11490617
> *WHO GOT CROSS LACED I KNOW WHERE THERE ARE A SET OF CROOS LACED Z'S AND D'S HAVENT SEEN OUTHERS
> *


Sinister makes crosslaced as well-- but they aint really much cheaper in price-- so you might as well spend a little more and get the REAL SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 05:12 PM~11491971
> *Sinister makes crosslaced as well-- but they aint really much cheaper in price-- so you might as well spend a little more and get the REAL SHIT :biggrin:
> *


ARE THEY STILL AROUND?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy pm me that web site we were talking about........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2008, 07:07 PM~11492384
> *ARE THEY STILL AROUND?
> *


Yeah I heard they were I've been meaning to call them and see if they still sell the twisted spokes thats what I really want. I have the number I think if anyone wants it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 06:21 PM~11492520
> *Yeah I heard they were I've been meaning to call them and see if they still sell the twisted spokes thats what I really want. I have the number I think if anyone wants it
> *


 :0 I THOUGHT THEY DIED OFF, THOSE CROSS LACED WEEELS WERE NICE JUST HAD NOT HEARD OF ANYONE BUYING ANY IN AWHILE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO
and congrats to everyone that won at the GOODTIMES's show yesterday sounds like I missed a good show


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 31 2008, 10:20 PM~11486583
> *Damn LArry-- them pics is way better- sorry ROy--  :biggrin:
> But anyways-- hey larry-- you got any pics of this ride with the nose up--and the ass down--Id love to see it like that?
> *


Joe's 63 is not lifted homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 1 2008, 07:33 PM~11492601
> *whats up CO
> and congrats to everyone that won at the GOODTIMES's show yesterday sounds like I missed a good show
> *


I need those pics from you fool or Im making a house call.......... :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 1 2008, 07:38 PM~11492644
> *I need those pics from you fool or Im making a house call.......... :angry:
> *


Michelle hasn't looked for them but I'll tell her to get on that shit while I'm at work


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 1 2008, 07:47 PM~11492738
> *Michelle hasn't looked for them but I'll tell her to get on that shit while I'm at work
> *


Cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:18 PM~11486574
> *PS my son was photographer for the day his sincerest apologies go out to you,since I was too occupied with tallying all your damn scores to take them.
> After he stops crying from your remarks, I'll give him a piece of candy and tell him Uncle Larry will teach him how to take pictures next time   :cheesy:
> *


no dis homie I just wanted to post more of the back and the inside that pic was nice your teaching him well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 31 2008, 10:33 PM~11486695
> * :biggrin:  Hey Larry I owe you two...  :biggrin:
> *


I'm counting on it homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 31 2008, 10:20 PM~11486583
> *Damn LArry-- them pics is way better- sorry ROy--  :biggrin:
> But anyways-- hey larry-- you got any pics of this ride with the nose up--and the ass down--Id love to see it like that?
> *


sorry SWIPH didn't mean to ignore you I didn't go back and read I got all post happy with pics :cheesy: the 63 isn't lifted like lfted84 said


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2008, 08:01 PM~11492867
> *no dis homie I just wanted to post more of the back and the inside that pic was nice your teaching him well
> *


I was just Fawkin around when I posted that as a joke,shit I didn't have no time to go around and take pictures or even enjoy the show as a spectator


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11493268
> *I was just Fawkin around when I posted that as a joke,shit I didn't have no time to go around and take pictures or even enjoy the show as a spectator
> *


no doubt running a show isn't easy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres some pics of my 62 for sale incase anybody might be interested

















































































and these are my chrome 72 spoke DAYTONS-- not no chinese



Im gonna try and load up some more for anyone interested.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:10 PM~11493511
> *Heres some pics of my 62 for sale incase anybody might be interested
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I don't know your situation or anything, but I wouldn't get rid of that!!! Any rust?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 08:22 PM~11493664
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I don't know your situation or anything, but I wouldn't get rid of that!!! Any rust?
> *


Dawg-- if I didnt have to I wouldnt. But none of my cars are worth my freedom-- and they are the only way I can pay my lawyer right now.. as far as rust goes-- you can call it a rust free car- besides a few little little little spots- NOTHIN MAJOR-- NO SHEET METAL FABRICATION REQUIRES. and I hope people dont think I mean to fix the rust with bondo-- Im jus sayin that the spots are so small- that a littel welding would fix em. But unless I point em out as we are standing there goin over the whole car inch by inch- youd never see em. IM JUS HONEST AND THATS WHAT I WOULD DO -- i dont need to hide anthing- its a clean ass 6 Duece for 6500. Ya feel me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:33 PM~11493788
> *Dawg-- if I didnt have to I wouldnt. But none of my cars are worth my freedom-- and they are the only way I can pay my lawyer right now.. as far as rust goes-- you can call it a rust free car- besides a few little little little spots- NOTHIN MAJOR-- NO SHEET METAL FABRICATION REQUIRES. and I hope people dont think I mean to fix the rust with bondo-- Im jus sayin that the spots are so small- that a littel welding would fix em. But unless I point em out as we are standing there goin over the whole car inch by inch- youd never see em. IM JUS HONEST AND THATS WHAT I WOULD DO -- i dont need to hide anthing- its a clean ass 6 Duece for 6500. Ya feel me
> *


 :yes: I see what your sayin'...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 07:49 AM~11488485
> *Show was based all on a point system.Some cars lost by points."it is what it is"
> *



IF ITS BASED OFF POINTS HOW DOES A BAGGED MAGNUM WITH A 300 FRNT CLIP, SLIDING RAG, INTERIOR, FULL PAINT, SHAVED BACK WIPER, SHAVED LOWER DOOR MOLDINGS GET BEAT BY A 300 WITH A PHANTOM TOP, STOCK INTERIOR AND STOCK SUSP???????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 09:48 PM~11493998
> *IF ITS BASED OFF POINTS HOW DOES A BAGGED MAGNUM WITH A 300 FRNT CLIP, SLIDING RAG, INTERIOR, FULL PAINT, SHAVED BACK WIPER, SHAVED LOWER DOOR MOLDINGS GET BEAT BY A 300 WITH A PHANTOM TOP, STOCK INTERIOR AND STOCK SUSP???????
> *


PM sent


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 08:35 PM~11493833
> *:yes: I see what your sayin'...
> *


Shitty huh- but o well- lifes a bitch. Nows somebod has the chance to snatch up a clean 62 and get down on it-- to bad it seems like right now aint no serious buyers. I thought I would have sold this car first day for this price. I guess Im gonna actualy have to start postin it and see what happens. Im also sellin my 1964 buick riviera and yes it has the badass 465 in it. Im also sellin my 65SS 396 impala-- yup-- thats a big block car 2. Im sellin my 72 chevy shortbed fleetside- jus got a 350 in it-- but it jumped timing-- I only want 2500 for that. Im sellin my 72 2wd K5 blazer- clean as fuc with a 350 on some 22's. Im sellin SEANS favorite ride- my 89 BOX CHEVY- and the list goes on-IM SELLIN ALL MY SHIT TILL MY LAWYER IS PAID- then Im keepin the rest.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:50 PM~11494029
> *PM sent
> *


Damn ROy- whats goin on here- I wasnt able to make it to the show-- but Id really like to hear the answer to that one-- YOU HAVE TO HAVE A GOOD ANSWER- that kind of question puts more pressure on you then the people runnin for president gettin asked how they are gonna lower gas prices :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:50 PM~11494029
> *PM sent
> *



PM SENT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:52 PM~11494044
> *Shitty huh- but o well- lifes a bitch. Nows somebod has the chance to snatch up a clean 62 and get down on it-- to bad it seems like right now aint no serious buyers. I thought I would have sold this car first day for this price. I guess Im gonna actualy have to start postin it and see what happens. Im also sellin my  1964 buick riviera and yes it has the badass 465 in it.  Im also sellin my 65SS 396 impala-- yup-- thats a big block car 2. Im sellin my 72 chevy shortbed fleetside- jus got a 350 in it-- but it jumped timing-- I only want 2500 for that. Im sellin my 72 2wd K5 blazer- clean as fuc with a 350 on some 22's. Im sellin SEANS favorite ride- my 89 BOX CHEVY-  and the list goes on-IM SELLIN ALL MY SHIT TILL MY LAWYER IS PAID- then Im keepin the rest.
> *


Is your lawyer interested in any of your rides!!! :biggrin: and how did you end up wit' so many rides? you got your own car club at your house!!! :biggrin: but it is fucked up you have to get rid of them, but shit I rather be free too...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:55 PM~11494070
> *Damn ROy- whats goin on here- I wasnt able to make it to the show-- but Id really like to hear the answer to that one-- YOU HAVE TO HAVE A GOOD ANSWER- that kind of question puts more pressure on you then the people runnin for president gettin asked how they are gonna lower gas prices :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP ADAM?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 08:48 PM~11493998
> *IF ITS BASED OFF POINTS HOW DOES A BAGGED MAGNUM WITH A 300 FRNT CLIP, SLIDING RAG, INTERIOR, FULL PAINT, SHAVED BACK WIPER, SHAVED LOWER DOOR MOLDINGS GET BEAT BY A 300 WITH A PHANTOM TOP, STOCK INTERIOR AND STOCK SUSP???????
> *


I bet the guy that owns that 300 feels all cool beating your 300MAG. THere has to be more to this jay- what happened- did you piss somebody off at the show- whos wife did you fuc? A girlfriend maybe? Come on now Jay- fess up- you had to have done somethin- cause if that question was asked to any judge in the world- they would have to say- RECOUNT- no way around it.
I wanna hear all about this when ya find out??


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11494100
> *I bet the guy that owns that 300 feels all cool beating your 300MAG. THere has to be more to this jay- what happened- did you piss somebody off at the show- whos wife did you fuc? A girlfriend maybe? Come on now Jay- fess up- you had to have done somethin- cause if that question was asked to any judge in the world- they would have to say- RECOUNT- no way around it.
> I wanna hear all about this when ya find out??
> *


IT WASNT EVEN A GUY IT WAS A LADY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it was a paper mix up.Shit happens I offered Jay a 1st place trophy or his money back.It was our first year shit happens I went through the point sheets and found it.We admit our wrong and we will make it right.We can't go back and change what was done.If Jay would have come to me with the issue I would have looked into it then.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11494169
> *it was a paper mix up.Shit happens I offered Jay a 1st place trophy or his money back.It was our first year shit happens I went through the point sheets and found it.We admit our wrong and we will make it right.We can't go back and change what was done.If Jay would have come to me with the issue I would have looked into it then.
> *


Yup- shit happens-- jus look at the votes in Florida during our last election :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:05 PM~11494169
> *it was a paper mix up.Shit happens I offered Jay a 1st place trophy or his money back.It was our first year shit happens I went through the point sheets and found it.We admit our wrong and we will make it right.We can't go back and change what was done.If Jay would have come to me with the issue I would have looked into it then.
> *


LIKE YOU SAID SHIT HAPPENS, ITS ALL GOOD THO NO HARD FEELINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:20 PM~11494342
> *LIKE YOU SAID SHIT HAPPENS, ITS ALL GOOD THO NO HARD FEELINGS
> *


Well we all know who really took it so with that said homie if there is anything we can do to make it right get at me.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11494364
> *Well we all know who really took it so with that said homie if there is anything we can do to make it right get at me.
> *


ITS COOL BRO I WASNT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A CRYBABY OR ANYTHING I JUST WANTED TO KNO BUT ITS COO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We all gotta admit, that shit happens at almost every single car show, even LRM!!! shit happens and like Swiph said look at what happened in FL... :roflmao: but his brother hooked him up down there!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:24 PM~11494380
> *ITS COOL BRO I WASNT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A CRYBABY OR ANYTHING I JUST WANTED TO KNO BUT ITS COO
> *


your argument was justifiable we all understand I just wish you would've stuck around and let me know.I was so busy I couldn't even go through all the scores and never even seen the other car


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDY!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Your lawyer already went to court for you this morning 300MAG :cheesy: . ******, u bringing up old news  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:48 PM~11494608
> *BUDDY!!!
> *


*How does it feel to be the only one in our chapter that had to work today? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, AZGTIMIN64

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:52 PM~11494638
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, AZGTIMIN64
> 
> ...


*What's good my bROther!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 09:53 PM~11494649
> *What's good my bROther!
> *


CHILLIN , DRINKING SOME CO*RO*NAS AND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:57 PM~11494678
> *CHILLIN , DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Nada, just getting my LIL fix :cheesy: Are you with Butch? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic *(3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE


hno: hno:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 10:51 PM~11494636
> *How does it feel to be the only one in our chapter that had to work today? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT BAD I GOT TOO SEE A BUNCH OF HOT ASS WHITE GIRLS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 1 2008, 11:05 PM~11494728
> *NOT BAD I GOT TOO SEE A BUNCH OF HOT ASS WHITE GIRLS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 10:05 PM~11494725
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE
> hno:  hno:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 11:06 PM~11494732
> *:biggrin:
> *


I LOVE THOSE LIGHT SKINNED ONES!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11494706
> *Nada, just getting my LIL fix :cheesy: Are you with Butch?
> *


 :biggrin: NAH I'M NOT WITH HIM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2008, 08:56 PM~11494084
> *Is your lawyer interested in any of your rides!!! :biggrin: and how did you end up wit' so many rides? you got your own car club at your house!!! :biggrin: but it is fucked up you have to get rid of them, but shit I rather be free too...
> *


 IF HE WAS I WOULD HAVE ALREADY LET HIM HAVE EM- It would have made things alot easier-- but then again-- you neve know iof hed be slackin since there was a trade nvolved-- Id rather jus hand him 20grand and tell him get it done..
Ya feel me.
And Ive been collectin for a while-- I guess that why I aint really got shit built yet


I was jus about to stop collectin and start buildin 2- I guess it had alittle to do with my prezo tellin me I have to many rides- I think hes jus jealous cause Ive got a clean ass BOX CHEVY :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 12:21 AM~11495121
> *IF HE WAS I WOULD HAVE ALREADY LET HIM HAVE EM- It would have made things alot easier-- but then again-- you neve know iof hed be slackin since there was a trade nvolved-- Id rather jus hand him 20grand and tell him get it done..
> Ya feel me.
> And Ive been collectin for a while-- I guess that why I aint really got shit built yet
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats up colo*R*ad*O*-- how was everybodies weekend.
I didnt do much-- bein Im pretty much stuck at home-- but yesterday ended pretty good as my tattoo artist stopped by and we took my Duece out for a cruise. Not like we were hittin switches or nothin-- but still aint nothin like ridin in a Duece on D's on a sunny day. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11496584
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Where have you been hiding, you little snake!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 12:21 AM~11495121
> *IF HE WAS I WOULD HAVE ALREADY LET HIM HAVE EM- It would have made things alot easier-- but then again-- you neve know iof hed be slackin since there was a trade nvolved-- Id rather jus hand him 20grand and tell him get it done..
> Ya feel me.
> And Ive been collectin for a while-- I guess that why I aint really got shit built yet
> ...


*You remember what I said when I first saw you ROlling that thing? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Dope as Fuck!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 2 2008, 10:17 AM~11496709
> *Where have you been hiding, you little snake!
> *


no hiding here! came in to work to finish painting up a project  other then that its slow as fuck here at work!!! no work no money!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 2 2008, 10:50 AM~11496947
> *no hiding here! came in to work to finish painting up a project  other then that its slow as fuck here at work!!! no work no money!
> *


*What about the side job at the circus :dunno: :biggrin:

Send me a pic! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 2 2008, 10:50 AM~11496947
> *no hiding here! came in to work to finish painting up a project  other then that its slow as fuck here at work!!! no work no money!
> *


  besides that how you been Cip??


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11497014
> *What about the side job at the circus :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> Send me a pic!
> *


Sean, here is that pic of Cip (before his haircut) with Remix's (pro)cousins. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11498177
> *Sean, here is that pic of Cip (before his haircut) with Remix's (pro)cousins.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 YA THERES JOHN JOHN, ME FELIX IN THE FRONT AND PRO IN THE BACK!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 01:17 PM~11498163
> * besides that how you been Cip??
> *


NOT BAD! COULD BE WORSE, THERES ALOT OF FOOLS THAT DONT EVEN HAVE JOBS RIGHT NOW! ITS HARD TO BELIEVE, BUT THE ECONOMY HAS REALLY AFFECTED OUR SHOP! ITS ALL GOOD GOTTA TAKE THE BAD WITH THE GOOD. IT'LL GET BUSY AGAIN.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2008, 06:12 PM~11491971
> *Sinister makes crosslaced as well-- but they aint really much cheaper in price-- so you might as well spend a little more and get the REAL SHIT :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THE REAL SHIT ZENITHS AND DAYTONS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 AM~11496719
> *You remember what I said when I first saw you ROlling that thing? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I sure do :biggrin: thats why i should have sold it to ya then since you wanted it so bad :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 2 2008, 03:41 PM~11499884
> *I GOT THE REAL SHIT ZENITHS AND DAYTONS
> *


Thats what the REAL SHIT would be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:55 PM~11500032
> *I sure do :biggrin:  thats why i should have sold it to ya then since you wanted it so bad :roflmao:
> *


Post a pic of that box??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 04:59 PM~11500067
> *Post a pic of that box??
> *


x2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[*SIZE=14]T
T
M
F
T[/SIZE]*





:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:57 PM~11500056
> *:biggrin:
> Thats what the REAL SHIT would be
> *



PM SENT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 2 2008, 05:53 PM~11500489
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO?
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much Chris how you been homie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- for all of you wantin to see THE 89 BOX CHEVY- LIKE IT OR NOT- here it is :biggrin: 
and also im puttin up a few more pics of the 6duece- incase anybody knows anybody that knows anybody-- that might be interested in it.  








its not the best pic- but Im not sure in what file the otheres are of it right now.


















it has had a little patch work done in that nototrios rust spot- but it was fixed with metal- jus needs a little finishing work- all the metal is done though.














































still have to load the drivers rear- but it kept sayin error- will add later or tomorow.

PLEASE- if anybody is interested- holla at me.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11502574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Luna them pics are banging


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11503887
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 11:05 PM~11503901
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> OK- for all of you wantin to see THE 89 BOX CHEVY- LIKE IT OR NOT- here it is :biggrin:
> and also im puttin up a few more pics of the 6duece- incase anybody knows anybody that knows anybody-- that might be interested in it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > OK- for all of you wantin to see THE 89 BOX CHEVY- LIKE IT OR NOT- here it is :biggrin:
> > and also im puttin up a few more pics of the 6duece- incase anybody knows anybody that knows anybody-- that might be interested in it.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 11:48 PM~11504339
> *Naw-- mine is all one color-- and it was suppose to be sittin on 26s- but they got jacked
> *


OIC. WHATS UP ADAM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11504318
> *WHATS UP LARRY
> *


just drinking a budlight and clamato how about yourself?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2008, 12:02 AM~11504433
> *just drinking a budlight and clamato how about yourself?
> *


JUST A LITTLE LIL AND TV. LESS THAN TWO WEEKS bROther :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2008, 12:02 AM~11504433
> *just drinking a budlight and clamato how about yourself?
> *


are you guys coming to the show sunday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:55 PM~11500032
> *I sure do :biggrin:  thats why i should have sold it to ya then since you wanted it so bad :roflmao:
> *


*Adam is being a wise guy. I hate that car with a passion. I told him "Don't ever bring that ugly fuck'n thing around me again", and all that ****** would do is laugh at me! Ever since, he's been trying to GIVE it to me. :biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 12:48 AM~11504675
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

good morning!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11504596
> *Adam is being a wise guy. I hate that car with a passion. I told him "Don't ever bring that ugly fuck'n thing around me again", and all that ****** would do is laugh at me! Ever since, he's been trying to GIVE it to me. :biggrin:
> *


Seans jus mad cause I wouldnt let him drive it the first time he saw it :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Fam!!!!!!

How is everyone today???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Sep 2 2008, 08:18 PM~11502574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE GOODTIMERS.....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 3 2008, 09:21 AM~11506001
> *Good Morning Colorado Fam!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today???
> *


 :wave: and whut up to the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 3 2008, 10:21 AM~11506415
> *:wave:  and whut up to the rest of the CO!!!
> *


Oye Boricua...wuz up Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11506479
> *Oye Boricua...wuz up Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' you know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 3 2008, 10:32 AM~11506491
> *Same ol' you know!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya brother. I'm just sittin here workin wishing it was still the weekend!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 3 2008, 10:55 AM~11507043
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 3 2008, 12:17 AM~11504525
> *are you guys coming to the show sunday
> *


your right less than two weeks away and I won't make it to the show I have to work Rueben said he was probably gonna go scope it out and I don't know about Jr


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHATS UP RYDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHOS COMIN TO MY CAR SALE & BBQ THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2008, 01:12 PM~11507635
> *WHATS UP RYDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHOS COMIN TO MY CAR SALE & BBQ THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:
> *



Wuz goin down Homie!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11502574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the family looks good my new black cutlass looks good in those pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2008, 12:39 PM~11507389
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP TIGGER !!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2008, 12:50 PM~11507492
> *your right less than two weeks away and I won't make it to the show I have to work Rueben said he was probably gonna go scope it out and I don't know about Jr
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 03:28 PM~11509376
> *Oh the family looks good my new black cutlass looks good in those pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 3 2008, 06:30 PM~11510362
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11509311
> *Wuz goin down Homie!!!!
> *


I was gonna throw a BBQ and have a car sale. I figured since all my bROthers live so far away and most of yall do to-- the only way I could bribe yall to get up here is to BBQ- food always is a good thing. :biggrin: 
Im hopin to selll some of my cars this weekend- thats it pretty much


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 3 2008, 11:05 AM~11506699
> *I hear ya brother. I'm just sittin here workin wishing it was still the weekend!!!
> *


I know it was a fun weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 3 2008, 08:36 PM~11511766
> *I know it was a fun weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey Fes tell Chapo I didn't mean to diss him I was just real busy when he caught up to me with the videos.i forgot to get back with him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 3 2008, 08:47 PM~11511889
> *hey Fes tell Chapo I didn't mean to diss him I was just real busy when he caught up to me with the videos.i forgot to get back with him
> *


I'll let him know, but im sure itz all good!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FES AND ALL THE CO RIDAZ :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN? I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE UNTIL I WENT OUT TO FORUMS.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up Prezo- I thought you were MIA or in MIA atleast since you aint answerin the damn phone-- :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 03:28 PM~11509376
> *Oh the family looks good my new black cutlass looks good in those pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP THAREN?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 3 2008, 12:30 AM~11504596
> *Adam is being a wise guy. I hate that car with a passion. I told him "Don't ever bring that ugly fuck'n thing around me again", and all that ****** would do is laugh at me! Ever since, he's been trying to GIVE it to me. :biggrin:
> *


HE'S GOING TO HAVE TO PAY YOU TO TAKE IT!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11513348
> *HE'S GOING TO HAVE TO PAY YOU TO TAKE IT!
> *


Jay- whatchu know about a BOX CHEVY *****-- when you ever hit a corner with the window down and the barrel out it. If you wasnt my bROther youd have to pay me to stay out my trunk  

And Sean-- Ill toss in the Box if you buy my Blazer :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 3 2008, 10:02 PM~11512743
> *WHATS UP SEAN? I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE UNTIL I WENT OUT TO FORUMS.
> *


*What good bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512779
> *Whats up Prezo- I thought you were MIA or in MIA atleast since you aint answerin the damn phone-- :biggrin:
> *


*Nah, my boss is in town, so you know how it goes. I have to get my sophisticated look, and get my white man grind on.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 12:45 AM~11514189
> *Jay- whatchu know about a BOX CHEVY *****-- when you ever hit a corner with the window down and the barrel out it. If you wasnt my bROther youd have to pay me to stay out my trunk
> 
> And Sean-- Ill toss in the Box if you buy my Blazer :biggrin:
> *


*Why you bringing up old shit :biggrin: What chu know about the R O !*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 06:53 AM~11515083
> *Why you bringing up old shit :biggrin: What chu know about the R O !
> *


OLD SHIT- 2 hrs before my post he left his-I call that far from old :biggrin: 

go get ya ass to work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 07:58 AM~11515106
> *OLD SHIT- 2 hrs before my post he left his-I call that far from old :biggrin:
> 
> go get ya ass to work
> *


*Nice cover up  *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING R.O RYDERZ AND EVERYONE IN THE BIG CO!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU VATOS IN VEGAS............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:28 AM~11515607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11515587
> *GOOD MORNING R.O RYDERZ AND EVERYONE IN THE BIG CO!
> *


*I'm still waiting on that pic Foo!* :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:07 PM~11509662
> *WHATS UP TIGGER !!
> *


 what it dew ralph?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 07:22 AM~11515230
> *Nice cover up
> *


 :ugh: - SHHHHHH- ya never know when the feds are listenin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 09:52 AM~11515819
> *I'm still waiting on that pic Foo!  :angry:
> *


I SENT YOU A PIC ON YOUR PHONE!!! :angry: 
I KEEP ON FORGETTING THE CAMERA AT HOME! BESIDES ITS NOT CUT AND BUFFED YET!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 4 2008, 11:32 AM~11516751
> *I SENT YOU A PIC ON YOUR PHONE!!! :angry:
> I KEEP ON FORGETTING THE CAMERA AT HOME! BESIDES ITS NOT CUT AND BUFFED YET!
> *


 :uh: 

*671-5453 :biggrin: *


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11512906
> *WHAT UP THAREN?
> *


nothing much checking out some lil you?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 08:51 AM~11515811
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*MONTH LEFT HOMIE.....PUTTING IN OVERTIME ON THIS RIDE!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11517922
> *MONTH LEFT HOMIE.....PUTTING IN OVERTIME ON THIS RIDE!!!
> *


 *:0 Can't wait to see it in person!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 3 2008, 10:01 PM~11512732
> *WHATS GOOD FES AND ALL THE CO RIDAZ :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Chris!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And the rest of the CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 4 2008, 04:04 PM~11519402
> *And the rest of the CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Sup *Boricua!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 4 2008, 04:44 PM~11519662
> *Sup Boricua!!!!
> *


Ya tu sabe, lo mismo de siempre!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11509376
> *Oh the family looks good my new black cutlass looks good in those pics  :biggrin:
> *


so you own the black cutty now?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2008, 05:47 PM~11520145
> *so you own the black cutty now?
> *


Yeah julian sold it to me cuz he has a new plan and im tired of witing around on my other cutlass.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 12:46 PM~11517973
> *:0 Can't wait to see it in person!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/827288091.html

Heres one for yall to look at - it aint got no number- but I figureded Id post it anyways for the lookers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11521998
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/827288091.html
> 
> Heres one for yall to look at - it aint got no number- but I figureded Id post it anyways for the lookers
> *


would be nice if it was an X frame.....even with the 'whore Red'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Vegas is Coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:29 PM~11522077
> *would be nice if it was an X frame.....even with the 'whore Red'
> *


Damn ROy- you want the world dont ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Thats why you just need to BUILD somethin-- so it can be exactly how YOU WANT IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 09:40 PM~11522225
> *Damn ROy- you want the world  dont ya :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats why you just need to BUILD somethin-- so it can be exactly how YOU WANT IT
> *


nah homie I already built shit took twice the time 3X the money an still wasn't up to total par,because we don't have all the resources as does Texas,Califas,or Nueva Mexico.......I aint gonna sit out 2-3 Seasons just to say "I built That"
I could give a fuck.....I'd rather be in the streets than in the garage all Summer.......
And all this build your talking about,you just trying to off your Deuce or are you trying to brag about one of the twelve rides in your driveway?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11522362
> *nah homie I already built shit took twice the time 3X the money an still wasn't up to total par,because we don't have all the resources as does Texas,Califas,or Nueva Mexico.......I aint gonna sit out 2-3 Seasons just to say "I built That"
> I could give a fuck.....I'd rather be in the streets than in the garage all Summer.......
> And all this build your talking about,you just trying to off your Deuce or are you trying to brag about one of the twelve rides in your driveway?
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11522799
> *:0
> *


*We don't need any cheer leaders  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11522362
> *nah homie I already built shit took twice the time 3X the money an still wasn't up to total par,because we don't have all the resources as does Texas,Califas,or Nueva Mexico.......I aint gonna sit out 2-3 Seasons just to say "I built That"
> I could give a fuck.....I'd rather be in the streets than in the garage all Summer.......
> And all this build your talking about,you just trying to off your Deuce or are you trying to brag about one of the twelve rides in your driveway?
> *


1st off- ya- it might take a little more money of course- but thats cause you getta build it the way you want.
2nd- If your shit wasnt up to par after you paid to get it built- then thats on you- you should have made sure shit was right throughout the build- not when its done.
3rd- 2 to 3 seasons- that shits crazy- it only takes that long it you goin for a big title -- unless the money aint right or you got THE WRONG PEOPLE DOIN THE WORK.
*SWIPHSTYLES -------- R.O. IV LIFE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:53 PM~11522362
> *nah homie I already built shit took twice the time 3X the money an still wasn't up to total par,because we don't have all the resources as does Texas,Califas,or Nueva Mexico.......I aint gonna sit out 2-3 Seasons just to say "I built That"
> I could give a fuck.....I'd rather be in the streets than in the garage all Summer.......
> And all this build your talking about,you just trying to off your Deuce or are you trying to brag about one of the twelve rides in your driveway?
> *





> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 5 2008, 12:01 AM~11523621
> *1st off- ya- it might take a little more money of course- but thats cause you getta build it the way you want.
> 2nd- If your shit wasnt up to par after you paid to get it built- then thats on you- you should have made sure shit was right throughout the build- not when its done.
> 3rd- 2 to 3 seasons- that shits crazy- it only takes that long it you goin for a big title -- unless the money aint right or you got THE WRONG PEOPLE DOIN THE WORK.
> ...


 *:uh: You guys need to PM each other :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 4 2008, 06:10 PM~11520363
> *Yeah julian sold it to me cuz he has a new plan and im tired of witing around on my other cutlass.
> *


Damn you guys are switching up rides and passing them around more than a joint :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I found an xs650 so heres my new bike they tried to make a cafe racer out of it. this fucker is loud though 








I just ordered this








and by the end of the month it'll look like this except for the bars and tank I have to order one by one I'm not a baller








and this is the look I'm going for this is a triumph but very similar to the xs650 but I'm not sure if I'm gonna do satin black or paint it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys have to see this
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428562


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 12:18 AM~11523691
> *:uh: You guys need to PM each other :angry:
> *


It's all GOOD Sean I was gonna put a lil Smiley face after the sentence and be like clownin but motherfuckers can't take a joke nowadays I'm through be mr.letsallbefriends and sWIPH if you think you wanna fuck with something in my driveway you'll be paying for medical bills not lawyer bills!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what kind of Rider threatens somebodys ride?
I live at 6227 Steed way colorado springs colorado 80922 homeboy main cross streets are barnes and tutt.....come get at me


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good morning COLORADO.............. :biggrin: ITS FRIDAY.One more week before we all get together.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't we already went through this? everybody chill... It'z friday!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 4 2008, 08:26 AM~11515587
> *GOOD MORNING R.O RYDERZ AND EVERYONE IN THE BIG CO!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11521183
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 05:27 AM~11524440
> *what kind of Rider threatens somebodys ride?
> I live at 6227 Steed way colorado springs colorado 80922 homeboy main cross streets are barnes and tutt.....come get at me
> *


*PM SENT :angry: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2008, 08:09 AM~11524860
> *what up Fes?
> *


Whut up Chris!!! man I did it once again!!!  I'll call you today for sure though itz my day off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11521802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 5 2008, 12:01 AM~11523621
> *1st off- ya- it might take a little more money of course- but thats cause you getta build it the way you want.
> 2nd- If your shit wasnt up to par after you paid to get it built- then thats on you- you should have made sure shit was right throughout the build- not when its done.
> 3rd- 2 to 3 seasons- that shits crazy- it only takes that long it you goin for a big title -- unless the money aint right or you got THE WRONG PEOPLE DOIN THE WORK.
> ...


*PM SENT :angry: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 06:50 AM~11515063
> *What good bRO!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ADAM / ROy:

I sent you both the same PM, the way shit should be handeled!  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 06:58 AM~11515106
> *OLD SHIT- 2 hrs before my post he left his-I call that far from old :biggrin:
> 
> go get ya ass to work
> *


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 5 2008, 08:21 AM~11524938
> *:wave:
> *


*What's good Tone? What's the word on Las Vegas?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11522362
> *nah homie I already built shit took twice the time 3X the money an still wasn't up to total par,because we don't have all the resources as does Texas,Califas,or Nueva Mexico.......I aint gonna sit out 2-3 Seasons just to say "I built That"
> I could give a fuck.....I'd rather be in the streets than in the garage all Summer.......
> And all this build your talking about,you just trying to off your Deuce or are you trying to brag about one of the twelve rides in your driveway?
> *


 :wave: :uh: :buttkick: " B NICE" :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 11:01 PM~11523621
> *1st off- ya- it might take a little more money of course- but thats cause you getta build it the way you want.
> 2nd- If your shit wasnt up to par after you paid to get it built- then thats on you- you should have made sure shit was right throughout the build- not when its done.
> 3rd- 2 to 3 seasons- that shits crazy- it only takes that long it you goin for a big title -- unless the money aint right or you got THE WRONG PEOPLE DOIN THE WORK.
> ...


 U 2 :wave: :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 5 2008, 06:38 AM~11524548
> *Good morning COLORADO.............. :biggrin: ITS FRIDAY.One more week before we all get together.
> *


* I'll bring the cervezas and my SMALL appetite :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:23 AM~11524951
> *What's good Tone? What's the word on Las Vegas?
> *


WHAT UP? STILL WORKN ON IT . LOOKS LIKE THE HUMMER WILL B THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:23 AM~11524945
> *ADAM / ROy:
> 
> I sent you both the same PM, the way shit should be handeled!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*^^^^^^^^^ Here comes Tony................replying to 20 posts in a ROw, and then we won't hear fROm him for another month. :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 4 2008, 09:07 AM~11515933
> *what it dew ralph?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:28 AM~11524975
> *^^^^^^^^^ Here comes Tony................replying to 20 posts in a ROw, and then we won't hear fROm him for another month.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO WUS SUP FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Sep 2 2008, 08:18 PM~11502574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD "GOODTIMES" :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 07:33 AM~11525003
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP IZZY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:32 AM~11524996
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO WUS SUP FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


*Party at your house! :biggrin: What's good WRINKLES, long time no see on Lay It Low *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 04:27 AM~11524440
> *what kind of Rider threatens somebodys ride?
> I live at 6227 Steed way colorado springs colorado 80922 homeboy main cross streets are barnes and tutt.....come get at me
> *


Go chec your PM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:34 AM~11525010
> *Party at your house!  :biggrin:  What's good WRINKLES, long time no see on Lay It Low
> *


 :biggrin: WUS SUP SEAN YEA WIFE GETS MAD AT ME WHEN I'AM ON L.I.L I SHOW MORE ATTENTION TO L.I.L THAN HER :biggrin: BUT I'VE BEEN GOOD DOGG AND YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:37 AM~11525022
> *:biggrin:  WUS SUP SEAN YEA WIFE GETS MAD AT ME WHEN I'AM ON L.I.L I SHOW MORE ATTENTION TO L.I.L THAN HER :biggrin: BUT I'VE BEEN GOOD DOGG AND YOU
> *


*I'm doing alright homie. Hey HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE que no? You going to Vegas?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 5 2008, 08:34 AM~11525009
> *WHAT UP IZZY?
> *



What up Tone Loc??? It's been awhile Homie how you been???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:40 AM~11525034
> *I'm doing alright homie. Hey HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE que no? You going to Vegas?
> *


TRUE DAT DOGG VEGAS IT LOOKS LIKE I'AM NOT GOING :angry: THE ARMY IS SENDING ME TO SCHOOL FOR 2 WEEKS AND I LEAVE OCT. 8


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BigPoppa, Bigg Izz Dogg, 47_CHEVY, *fesboogie*, WRINKLES, ROLLERZONLY 24/7

Boricua!!!! Anything going down this weekend??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 07:42 AM~11525046
> *What up Tone Loc??? It's been awhile Homie how you been???
> *


I KNOW ITZ BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE. IM DOIN GOOD. HOW ABOUT BIG IZZY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Getting ready for Monday night football. It's ass whoopen time! 













*ROy, I take pay pal, certified check, money order, and of course cash :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:42 AM~11525048
> *TRUE DAT DOGG VEGAS IT LOOKS LIKE I'AM NOT GOING :angry: THE ARMY IS SENDING ME TO SCHOOL FOR 2 WEEKS AND I LEAVE OCT. 8
> *


That sucks go A-WALL :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 5 2008, 08:43 AM~11525056
> *I KNOW ITZ BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE. IM DOIN GOOD. HOW ABOUT  BIG IZZY?
> *


I'm cool bROther!!! Startin to tear the Regal down for the winter, hopefully I can get some work done and get her going for next summer!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:45 AM~11525068
> *That sucks go A-WALL  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT WHY YOU BULLSHITTING I WAS THINKING ABOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:44 AM~11525060
> *Getting ready for Monday night football. It's ass whoopen time!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :420:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 07:46 AM~11525077
> *I'm cool bROther!!! Startin to tear the Regal down for the winter, hopefully I can get some work done and get her going for next summer!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IZZY YOUR CAR LOOKS CLEAN DOGG


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 08:43 AM~11525055
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BigPoppa, Bigg Izz Dogg, 47_CHEVY, fesboogie, WRINKLES, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> ...


Nuthin' serious, we should all get together again or something??? Aren't the raiders scheduled to get murked by the BRONCOS on monday? Damn Sean beat me to the punch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11525083
> *SHIT WHY YOU BULLSHITTING I WAS THINKING ABOUT THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

*Can't do that, remember "HAPPY WIFE" :biggrin: *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:44 AM~11525060
> *Getting ready for Monday night football. It's ass whoopen time!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL LETS JUST GET FUCKED UP AT SEAN'S PAD :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11525077
> *I'm cool bROther!!! Startin to tear the Regal down for the winter, hopefully I can get some work done and get her going for next summer!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 08:48 AM~11525095
> *Nuthin' serious, we should all get together again or something??? Aren't the raiders scheduled to get murked by the BRONCOS on monday? Damn Sean beat me to the punch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I'm all over it perRO.  I am excited............like a lil kid on his birthday :cheesy: *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:48 AM~11525098
> *:0
> 
> Can't do that, remember "HAPPY WIFE"  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I ALREADY TOLD HER THAT I WANTED TO GO AWOL CAUSE OF THR SHOW SHE JUST TOLD ME OK THIS WOULD BE 3 YEARS MISSING IT


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:44 AM~11525060
> *Getting ready for Monday night football. It's ass whoopen time!
> 
> 
> ...


LETS MOVE THE FRIDGE TO MY HOUSE AND HAVE A PARTY !! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11525102
> *FUCK MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL LETS JUST GET FUCKED UP AT SEAN'S PAD  :biggrin:
> *


*Ok we can do that, but only 2 GOOD TIMERS, 2 MOST HATED, 2 SOLO RYDERS, AND 2 ROLLERZ can come over. That's all I have ROom for  

But I have a bROther with a big ass pad about 8 miles to the west that can hold lots of homies, and their ladies, and their kids, and the neighbor's kids :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:51 AM~11525116
> *SHIT I ALREADY TOLD HER THAT I WANTED TO GO AWOL CAUSE OF THR SHOW SHE JUST TOLD ME OK THIS WOULD BE 3 YEARS MISSING IT
> *


* :0 She's a keeper! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:47 AM~11525092
> *IZZY YOUR CAR LOOKS CLEAN DOGG
> *


Thanks dogg, but there's always room for improvement!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 08:51 AM~11525114
> *I'm all over it perRO.    I am excited............like a lil kid on his birthday :cheesy:
> *


Imma have to pull out my Elway throwback for Monday I think!!! Only wore it once... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:54 AM~11525136
> *Ok we can do that, but only 2 GOOD TIMERS, 2 MOST HATED, 2 SOLO RYDERS, AND 2 ROLLERZ can come over. That's all I have ROom for
> 
> But I have a bROther with a big ass pad about 8 miles to the west that can hold lots of homies, and their ladies, and their kids, and the neighbor's kids :biggrin:
> *


LETS DO THE DAMN THING. " CORONAS, HOTWINGS, MEATBALLS" uffin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 07:54 AM~11525136
> *Ok we can do that, but only 2 GOOD TIMERS, 2 MOST HATED, 2 SOLO RYDERS, AND 2 ROLLERZ can come over. That's all I have ROom for
> 
> But I have a bROther with a big ass pad about 8 miles to the west that can hold lots of homies, and their ladies, and their kids, and the neighbor's kids :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 08:48 AM~11525095
> *Nuthin' serious, we should all get together again or something??? Aren't the raiders scheduled to get murked by the BRONCOS on monday? Damn Sean beat me to the punch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*"we should all get together again or something"*

Definitley, I'll hit you up tonight or tomorrow, maybe we can figure somethin out. :biggrin: 


"*Aren't the raiders scheduled to get murked by the BRONCOS on monday?"*




:nono: :twak:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 08:56 AM~11525153
> *Imma have to pull out my Elway throwback for Monday I think!!! Only wore it once... :biggrin:
> *




hno: hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 09:02 AM~11525195
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> *


May'be we needz to get together on monday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

But we'll continue this later, I gotta take lil' Yaslin to her Dr.z appointment!!! Laterz everyone!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Now b4 people get all pissed cause I'm a Raiders fan.....calm down, its all in GOOD fun people!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 09:04 AM~11525202
> *May'be we needz to get together on monday!!!
> *


x2

My place or yours??? We can get all the Homies together, hang out and watch the Raiders and Broncos!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 09:05 AM~11525217
> *But we'll continue this later, I gotta take lil' Yaslin to her Dr.z appointment!!! Laterz everyone!!!
> *


Hit me up later Homie....I guess I should get back to work b4 I get in trouble!!! :biggrin: 

Hey Fes send me that PM we've been talkin about!!!  


Talk to everyone later!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 09:07 AM~11525233
> *Now b4 people get all pissed cause I'm a Raiders fan.....calm down, its all in GOOD fun people!!!!
> *


*It's too late I'm already PISSED :angry: 










:biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO.LIFER*, SWIPH, luna, Bigg Izz Dogg


*What's good Big B. How's the Cali sunshine bROther?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*R.O IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11523444
> *We don't need any cheer leaders
> *


who said anything about cheerleading... i see both sides....i was just quotein like wow conversation gettin deep about BUILT or BOUGHT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

sup everybody!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 5 2008, 09:51 AM~11525544
> *who said anything about cheerleading... i see both sides....i was just quotein like wow conversation gettin deep about BUILT or BOUGHT
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 08:26 AM~11524965
> * I'll bring the cervezas and my SMALL appetite :biggrin:
> *


Yea cant wait.If any clubs can give us any kind of head count it would help us out thanks.Bring your rides if you can and the whole family including kids.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 04:34 PM~11528919
> *TTT
> *


*Why anonymous Fes * *Trying to creep up and do drive by postings, huh :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROy / Adam you have PM's*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 04:27 AM~11524440
> *what kind of Rider threatens somebodys ride?
> I live at 6227 Steed way colorado springs colorado 80922 homeboy main cross streets are barnes and tutt.....come get at me
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11528934
> *Why anonymous Fes  Trying to creep up and do drive by postings, huh :cheesy:
> *


I don't even know how to do the anonymous thing??? I don't think??? :dunno: but it was a quick drive-by post!!! padding the post count a lil'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I accept paypal also Sean,I'll shoot you the paypal address Tuesday morning :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 04:46 PM~11529012
> *I don't even know how to do the anonymous thing??? I don't think??? :dunno: but it was a quick drive-by post!!! padding the post count a lil'!!!
> *


*You have a lot of padding to do homie :cheesy: Actually the Traiders have a lot of padding to do to their ass before it gets kicked Monday :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 4 2008, 11:18 PM~11523691
> *:uh: You guys need to PM each other :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 04:46 PM~11529015
> *I accept paypal also Sean,I'll shoot you the paypal address Tuesday morning :biggrin:
> *


*Why would I need your pay pal address  



I am betting for the DENVER BRONCOS :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:48 PM~11529021
> *You have a lot of padding to do homie :cheesy: Actually the Traiders have a lot of padding to do to their ass before it gets kicked Monday :biggrin:
> *


Oh I know!!! Traiders... thatz a good one!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up everybody


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11529056
> *Oh I know!!! Traiders... thatz a good one!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11529062
> *whats up everybody
> *


*I'm getting ready to leave the crib to go to the other crib to inspect my bushes :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:55 PM~11529089
> *I'm getting ready to leave the crib to go to the other crib to inspect my bushes  :biggrin:
> *









:thumbsup: 

CALL ME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, *CHANGING MINDZ*, cold hard cash

*NO car hauler yet  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:59 PM~11529119
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, cold hard cash
> 
> NO car hauler yet
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy, have you been lookin' for anymore rides?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11521998
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/827288091.html
> 
> Heres one for yall to look at - it aint got no number- but I figureded Id post it anyways for the lookers
> *


I really like this one!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11529056
> *Oh I know!!! Traiders... thatz a good one!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:nono: :nono:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:49 PM~11529039
> *Why would I need your pay pal address
> I am betting for the DENVER BRONCOS :biggrin:
> *



I guess we'll all see Monday night after the Game!!!! I'm sure LIL will be packed with everyone's comments. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 05:17 PM~11529276
> *I guess we'll all see Monday night after the Game!!!! I'm sure LIL will be packed with everyone's comments. :biggrin:
> *


I'll hopefully be clowning you at your house!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz going down this afternoon everyone!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


By the way....Raiders win *I don't wanna hear anybody cryin and making excuses for the Donkies!!!!!!! :angry: *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 05:21 PM~11529318
> *I'll hopefully be clowning you at your house!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*Lets do this!!!!!!*(loud obnoxius voice again!!!)


Wuz up for the weekend??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 05:25 PM~11529352
> *Lets do this!!!!!!(loud obnoxius voice again!!!)
> Wuz up for the weekend??
> *


You tell me I work tomorrow morning but itz all good!!! Is there any car shows dis weekend? Mr. Traider!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im'ma make you wear a Broncos jersey after they win!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11529377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... im even outnumbered in the Colorado topic!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I know you guys ain't even gonna get on LIL for a week after the BRONCOS wax dat ass!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, gzking,* WHITEMARE*

Wuz up Homie???? You gettin ready for game day on Monday!!!

There ain't that many Raiders fans in here, only a few of us...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11529369
> *You tell me I work tomorrow morning but itz all good!!! Is there any car shows dis weekend? Mr. Traider!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im'ma make you wear a Broncos jersey after they win!!!
> *



Haha!!!!!!! Don't think so :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll talk to everyone in a bit, I gotta get home....finally off work!!!!!!

Fes I'll hit you up tomorrow, we'll see whats up..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 05:31 PM~11529399
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, gzking, WHITEMARE
> 
> ...


Shit there's more traider fans than BRONCOS fans!!! :angry: Im running wit' that traiders thing too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11529419
> *I'll talk to everyone in a bit, I gotta get home....finally off work!!!!!!
> 
> Fes I'll hit you up tomorrow, we'll see whats up..
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 5 2008, 05:31 PM~11529399
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, gzking, WHITEMARE
> 
> ...


i'm ready,my wife is a big ass Denver Donkey fan though.....might have to beat her up a few times during the game :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up paulito?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WRINKLES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 5 2008, 05:04 PM~11529603
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WRINKLES
> *


HAPPY B-DAY WRINKLES :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3 happy birfday Fawker
call him on the phone and tell him


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11524074
> *Damn you guys are switching up rides and passing them around more than a joint  :biggrin:
> *


Oh eveyone knows this cutlass will get you high . I got some plans already with it.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 06:08 PM~11529639
> *X3 happy birfday Fawker
> call him on the phone and tell him
> *


I would if i had his damn number


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 08:32 AM~11524996
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO WUS SUP FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


Happy birthday homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we are encouraging everyone to bring their car and their family we have stuff for the kids. We didn't get the pony of corona as we thought but it will be budlight. When you come into La Junta stay on hwy 50 the first lights there will be a wal-mart to your right then on the second set of lights there is a kfc to your left keep on hwy 50 then you'll come to a third set of lights that will be colorado ave turn right there go straight to 10th street then look to your right the park is right there you can't miss it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2008, 05:49 PM~11529982
> *we are encouraging everyone to bring their car and their family we have stuff for the kids. We didn't get the pony of corona as we thought but it will be budlight. When you come into La Junta stay on hwy 50 the first lights there will be a wal-mart to your right then on the second set of lights there is a kfc to your left keep on hwy 50 then you'll come to a third set of lights that will be colorado ave turn right there go straight to 10th street then look to your right the park is right there you can't miss it
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Be there. :biggrin: But do i bring the Bike or my truck, I dont know if the cougar is going to make it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11529369
> *You tell me I work tomorrow morning but itz all good!!! Is there any car shows dis weekend? Mr. Traider!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im'ma make you wear a Broncos jersey after they win!!!
> *



THERE IS A CAR SHOW AND CONCERT SUNDAY IN PUEBLO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

happy b-day wrinkles


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WRINKLES


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THAT WHISH ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP THAREN? YOU FIND ME A REGAL YET?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2008, 06:36 PM~11530388
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS?
> *


WUS SUP CHRIS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 5 2008, 05:21 PM~11529748
> *Oh eveyone knows this cutlass will get you high . I got some plans already with it.
> *


WHEN YOU GETTTING YOUR HOPPER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11529514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T LIKE THE RAIDERS BUT I LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2008, 06:39 PM~11530403
> *WHATS UP THAREN? YOU FIND ME A REGAL YET?
> *


nah not yet but you should juice that lac then you could trade faster the homie gots a full setup for cheap :dunno:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 06:46 PM~11530432
> *I DON'T LIKE THE RAIDERS BUT I LOVE THIS PIC
> *


x2 :biggrin:and happy b day wrinkles how old ru 21 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY B-Day WRINKLES


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 5 2008, 07:48 PM~11530455
> *HAPPY B-Day WRINKLES
> *


X2
and whats up CO :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 07:44 PM~11530426
> *WHEN YOU GETTTING YOUR HOPPER
> *


Next weekend homie when I roll down to La Junta with my true homies from the Springs.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11529514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

and for all you raiders fan's but I'm for sure not a bronco fan

sorry Sean I stole this from you last year







:cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

pm sent tharen


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

<---- GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 5 2008, 06:07 PM~11529633
> *HAPPY B-DAY WRINKLES :yes:
> *


x2 homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:59 PM~11529119
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, cold hard cash
> 
> NO car hauler yet
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wrinkles!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 5 2008, 06:52 PM~11530002
> *I'll Be there. :biggrin: But do i bring the Bike or my truck, I dont know if the cougar is going to make it.
> *


Have more confidence in your work homie you put that beast together your supposed to say you know it'll make :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 5 2008, 08:07 PM~11530575
> *Next weekend homie when I roll down to La Junta with my true homies from the Springs.
> *


good bring that fucker down :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11530587
> *and for all you raiders fan's but I'm for sure not a bronco fan
> 
> sorry Sean I stole this from you last year
> ...


*I won't get mad as long as you post it 10 times a day until Monday :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 5 2008, 07:39 PM~11530399
> *THANKS TO ALL THAT WHISH ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


Happy 21st bRO! :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Another bet for the Traider fans..............let's see who is confident in their Team :0 

*Who ever's team loses, has to wear the opposite teams jersey at the MOST HATED picnic ALL DAY! :0 

BorROwed Jersey pROvided by the winner of course. :biggrin: 

I'm down !

Fes ?

You down ROy? 

Izzy, what about you? 

Ralph, what about you? 

Fe, what about you?

and any one else I missed, bring it! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 02:05 AM~11533401
> *Another bet for the Traider fans..............let's see who is confident in their Team :0
> 
> Who ever's team loses, has to wear the opposite teams jersey at the MOST HATED picnic ALL DAY! :0
> ...


now thats putting someones faith in their team to the limit there Sean you a fool :biggrin: homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 02:08 AM~11533413
> *now thats putting someones faith in their team to the limit there Sean you a fool  :biggrin: homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 02:08 AM~11533413
> *now thats putting someones faith in their team to the limit there Sean you a fool  :biggrin: homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up fellas?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is the car show in p town today or tomarrow?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I think It's on Sunday, What going on JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 6 2008, 08:44 AM~11533977
> *I think It's on Sunday, What going on JR
> *


Not much paul and you?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 6 2008, 07:43 AM~11533975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like a bunch of gay raiders fans happy cause they can get married now :guns:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 5 2008, 06:46 PM~11530443
> *x2 :biggrin:and happy b day wrinkles how old ru 21 :biggrin:
> *


SHIT! :angry: I WISH ADD 11 YRS TO THAT BUT THANK YOU FOR THINKING I WAS YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 01:05 AM~11533401
> *Another bet for the Traider fans..............let's see who is confident in their Team :0
> 
> Who ever's team loses, has to wear the opposite teams jersey at the MOST HATED picnic ALL DAY! :0
> ...


DAMN! SEAN I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT CAUSE IF I HAD THE OTHER VATOS JERSEY SHIT I'LL BE LIKE I FELL AND IT RIPPED DOGG :biggrin: BUT THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD BET


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 5 2008, 06:48 PM~11530455
> *HAPPY B-Day WRINKLES
> *


THANKS PAUL


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2008, 08:11 AM~11534064
> *SHIT! :angry: I WISH ADD 11 YRS TO THAT BUT THANK YOU FOR THINKING I WAS YOUNG :biggrin:
> *


i knew ur not 21 just giving you a boost of confidence but you can say your 32 look 22 and act 21 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11530538
> *X2
> and whats up CO :wave:
> *


THANKS LFTED84


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 6 2008, 08:19 AM~11534080
> *i knew ur not 21 just giving you a boost of confidence but you can say your 32 look 22 and act 21 :biggrin:
> *


I NEED ALOT OF THAT DOGG BUT TRUE DOGG 21 AT HEART :biggrin: THANKS DOGG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 09:37 PM~11531924
> *Happy Birthday Wrinkles!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FES AND JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 02:05 AM~11533401
> *Another bet for the Traider fans..............let's see who is confident in their Team :0
> 
> Who ever's team loses, has to wear the opposite teams jersey at the MOST HATED picnic ALL DAY! :0
> ...


Sean you must have alot of Bronco Jerseys.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11532924
> *good bring that fucker down :biggrin:
> *


SO MOST HATED COULD HOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2008, 09:21 AM~11534089
> *THANKS FES AND JR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 12:57 AM~11533375
> *Happy 21st bRO!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS SEAN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO IVAN (AKA 4 PUMP 84 CUTTY) IT'S HIS 21ST BIRTHDAY


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Happy B-day Ivan


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

happy late bday wrinkles from ur kansas fam


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! Damn Sean, u puttin' the pressure on now!!! I'll bring my old Clinton Portis jersey fuk it!!! Im down... which one of you traiders wanna wear that? It already gotz a lil' rip in the back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And Happy B-day Ivan!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WANNA WISH THE GOODTIMERS, "BIG WRINKS" IY "IVAN" A HAPPY BIRTHDAY....PUT IT DOWN AND PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR TONIGHT...DO IT BIG!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Tony?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birfday Ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn no takers for the Faikers bet besides Fes :dunno:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2008, 09:23 AM~11534092
> *SO MOST HATED COULD HOP IT  :biggrin:
> *


Your talking my language now brother :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2008, 09:11 AM~11534064
> *SHIT! :angry: I WISH ADD 11 YRS TO THAT BUT THANK YOU FOR THINKING I WAS YOUNG :biggrin:
> *


don't worry Roy's still older than everybody :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 12:05 PM~11534776
> *don't worry Roy's still older than everybody :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11534797
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy birthday Ivan


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 11:05 AM~11534776
> *don't worry Roy's still older than everybody :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

24/7 give me a call me and j are gonna go watch the *CSU-PUEBLO FOOTBALL *game tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2008, 02:39 PM~11535551
> *24/7 give me a call me and j are gonna go watch the CSU-PUEBLO FOOTBALL game tonight
> *


*Gonna watch UFC PPV tonight bRO!*


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 12:28 AM~11532924
> *good bring that fucker down :biggrin:
> *


I probably will i have to put some pumpheads in it first


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 11:49 AM~11534701
> *Damn no takers for the Faikers bet besides Fes :dunno:
> *


COUNT ME IN. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 6 2008, 06:11 PM~11536850
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


Whats up muthafucca-- whats good wit you?


:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 02:51 PM~11535625
> *Gonna watch UFC PPV tonight bRO!
> *


I seen live fights at the bar lastnight :|


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2008, 07:25 AM~11539018
> *I seen live fights at the bar lastnight :|
> *


Thatz fun too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anywayz whutz good? If you guyz watched the UFC what did you think about Chuck gettin' knocked the fuck out? His time is up... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's some pics I haven't posted probably old but we need pics... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luv this car!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This one is a lil' blurry... sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You a traiders fan!!! But you still da homie... :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 7 2008, 09:34 AM~11539389
> *Nice pics Fes :thumbsup:
> *


Tryin'...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 7 2008, 09:54 AM~11539476
> *Tryin'...
> *


your right about needing pics :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO BUILD THIS CAR-- WHAT A GOOD FUCCIN INVESTMENT- If I had the cash to spare right now-- ID BE ON MY WAY TO PICK IT UP..

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/830332033.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 11:26 AM~11539974
> *SOMEBODY NEEDS TO BUILD THIS CAR-- WHAT A GOOD FUCCIN INVESTMENT- If I had the cash to spare right now-- ID BE ON MY WAY TO PICK IT UP..
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/830332033.html
> *


Lol I was just looking at that today thinking damn a 409 matching ss
should be worth over 40k restored
wish I had the scratch to restore it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:32 AM~11540011
> *Lol I was just looking at that today thinking damn a 409 matching ss
> should be worth over 40k restored
> wish I had the scratch to restore it
> *


WELL OVER 40K-- Ive seen like 10 to 20 63-64 409 cars go for close to 100grand- AND THATS NOT INCLUDING CONVETIBLES. There is somethin about these things that people love- ESPECIALY PEOPLE WITH MONEY. Its almost like thed rather have a 409 car than a 58- AND THATS FUCCIN CRAZY TO ME. Id take a 58 with a 6cylinder in it over these cars as my preference- BUT THIS RIGHT HERE IS A SMOKIN DEAL.I mean buy it 4 14k- put like 25k in it- and you would easily have atleast a 50k-60k car-- and Im sayin 50-60 meanin youd sell it in a week for sure. GO GET A LOAN ROy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

How bout this one for ya? LOOKS CLEAN AS FUC TO ME-- damn Id be on a mission if I could spend my money on some cars right now  

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/824394704.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 11:26 AM~11539974
> *SOMEBODY NEEDS TO BUILD THIS CAR-- WHAT A GOOD FUCCIN INVESTMENT- If I had the cash to spare right now-- ID BE ON MY WAY TO PICK IT UP..
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/830332033.html
> *


It really doesn't look bad it's a nice start car and that 409 is definately worth a lot of cash hell I seen one that had the rebuild kit but the engine was in pieces on ebay for 10gs thats just the engine. If someone was looking for a hardtop and was willing to spend a little extra for the sake of it being a 409 this is the car right here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 11:50 AM~11540101
> *How bout this one for ya? LOOKS CLEAN AS FUC TO ME-- damn Id be on a mission if I could spend my money on some cars right now
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/824394704.html
> *


this fucker accross the street from me has one but it's primered down with clean interior and some 13s I tried to get it off of him and he wouldn't do it shit he paid like 6gs or some shit and it's clean throw a quickie paint job on it and the price would soar up in the sky man


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2008, 11:20 AM~11540236
> *this fucker accross the street from me has one but it's primered down with clean interior and some 13s I tried to get it off of him and he wouldn't do it shit he paid like 6gs or some shit and it's clean throw a quickie paint job on it and the price would soar up in the sky man
> *


Ya gotta love them 60's-- I was tryin to buy one a while bac down in the spring or pueblo area-- it was built along time ago- all juiced up had some undercarriage on it and looked pretty decent for like 10gs- but I didnt get down there in time- never knew what happened to it--if I remember corectly it was like a lime gold of some sort- you ever remember seein it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11540337
> *Ya gotta love them 60's-- I was tryin to buy one a while bac down in the spring or pueblo area-- it was built along time ago- all juiced up had some undercarriage on it and looked pretty decent for like 10gs- but I didnt get down there in time- never knew what happened to it--if I remember corectly it was like a lime gold of some sort- you ever remember seein it?
> *


I think I seen it if I find a pic I'll post it up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2008, 11:48 AM~11540380
> *I think I seen it if I find a pic I'll post it up
> *


Sounds good- I wish I still had a pic of it-WELL KINDA- it always sucks when you miss out on somethin you were tryin to get- but Id still like to see it-LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ROy- this looks like a good start-- its not far away-- its only bout 7gs-- and that means youd have bout another 7 left to put in it-- Im not really a fan of 68s-- but I know there is alot of people that are. 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/830478932.html


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i remember seeing that one, i wanna say it was in durango or cortez.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just seen that fucker this morning....
But it was sold


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11540541
> *I just seen that fucker this morning....
> But it was sold
> *


You talkin bout the 68?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 01:14 PM~11540516
> *Sounds good- I wish I still had a pic of it-WELL KINDA- it always sucks when you miss out on somethin you were tryin to get- but Id still like to see it-LOL
> *


I could of swore someone on here had a pic of a bike for sale and that car was in the background but I couldn't find it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fucker sold for 8200 5 days ago
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...SRCHQ3aUSQ3a101


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 01:21 PM~11540547
> *You talkin bout the 68?
> *


60


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 7 2008, 01:22 PM~11540551
> *fucker sold for 8200 5 days ago
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...SRCHQ3aUSQ3a101
> *


this is the one you were talking about right swiph??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Sep 6 2008, 08:47 AM~11534162
> *happy late bday wrinkles from ur kansas fam
> *


THANKS DOGG!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 7 2008, 09:32 AM~11539379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



It's all good bro!!! Should be a good game, see ya at the house tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 7 2008, 02:00 PM~11540761
> *THANKS DOGG!
> *



Happy late B-Dy Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 6 2008, 11:49 AM~11534701
> *Damn no takers for the Faikers bet besides Fes :dunno:
> *



Lets do it!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11540551
> *fucker sold for 8200 5 days ago
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...SRCHQ3aUSQ3a101
> *


IM SO FUCCIN PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well not that im in the situation to buy it right now- BUT IM PISSED CAUSE THIS WAS LIKE 6 FUCCIN MONTHS AGO-- and when I told the guy I was headin down- he told me he jus sold it- WHAT THE FUC KIND OF SHIT IS THAT. I mean- I understand if he had someone goin to buy it and told me that- but if the deal didnt go through he should have jus called me- I EVEN MADE SURE TO TELL HIM TO KEEP MY NUMBER for the next time he builds somethin if he needs anything done. If I would have know that his deal hadnt gone through at that point in time i would have told him to call me so I can head down. Thats some bullshit. I GUESS ITS JUS A LESSON TO ALL OF US -- and that would be -- TO STAY ON TOP OF ALL buyng prospects- or you might miss out like me.
The only thing that keeps me cool right now is knowin I wouldnt have been able to spend my money on it right now--or Id be goin nuts.


ANyways- lets keep huntin and find ROy a car. amybe he will buy somethin and let me redo the set up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2008, 12:42 PM~11540666
> *this is the one you were talking about right swiph??
> *


Ya-- thats it- but one thing Im curious about-- did it actualy sell- did he accpet the highest bid? cause it didnt meet the RESERVE?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT SOME 90 BROUGHAM MOULDINGS ON EBAY THE AUCTION ENDS 2MORROW HURRY UP AND GET IN A BID


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11539278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM ARE SOME BIG ASS DICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 7 2008, 01:00 PM~11540761
> *THANKS DOGG!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

happy late b-day ivan


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHAT UP BUDDY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11537057
> *Whats up muthafucca-- whats good wit you?
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP ADAM. JUST BEEN PIECING THE CAR TOGETHER.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11543906
> *WHAT UP ADAM. JUST BEEN PIECING THE CAR TOGETHER.
> *


need some help I can tell you where everything goes :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 7 2008, 06:26 PM~11542256
> *THEM ARE SOME BIG ASS DICE
> :thumbsup:
> *


were gonna roll em you want in??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11543906
> *WHAT UP ADAM. JUST BEEN PIECING THE CAR TOGETHER.
> *


Well hurry up-- so you can start piecing this 65 SS together :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

heres a bulldogg we havent seen in a min :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

wish i could have swooped this up


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF :twak:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

started on the four today new carb on the 350 you we be seeing alot more of this car


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://montana.craigslist.org/cto/813098363.html

chec this one out-- looks prety damn clean...........


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 7 2008, 10:08 PM~11544769
> *http://montana.craigslist.org/cto/813098363.html
> 
> chec this one out-- looks prety damn clean...........
> *


hell yeah i like dem guts :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/820441471.html

Heres another one to chec out.........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/826145914.html

Jus in case somebody is interested- heres a pretty nice 68 rag


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

No pics -- but they say they will send some-It sounds nice- Im sure its worth lookin at.

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/823430083.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This looks fuccin sic in this paint- the rims gotta go- Ill take em as a finders fee if someone buys it :biggrin: 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/794437800.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont really like the look of this one- but it is an SS rag- that has already been restored.
http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/817275968.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus figured Id put this one up while Im at it. I mean who doesnt wanna look at a candy 64. Plus --Kansas City aint to far- you can be there before las call- even if you leave at lunch time :biggrin: 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/826804325.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

How can you not love a 62 :biggrin: 


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/813151106.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

A clean 66 ragtop.
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/car/783351083.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I would love to have this one
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ctd/828812025.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn- if this thing aint messed up frame wise- Id snatch it up in a min- but Im favorable to Dueces anyways :biggrin: 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/831814495.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- THERES SOME CARS TO CHEC OUT-- GET TO IT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

FOr reals-- nobody has been on here since me las night- come on RYDERS-- whats up with yall :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING BROTHERS*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING FELLOW RYDAZ!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2008, 07:00 AM~11546400
> *GOODMORNING BROther*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat up Tigger-- where ya been-- I aint heard bac from ya


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!!


:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS ON TODAY..............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Well today this topic is dead-- but Im bettin tomorrow is gonna be busy as hell- with alot of shit talkin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up everybody it's ugly outside


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2008, 09:26 AM~11547337
> *whats up everybody it's ugly outside
> *


Ya-- I hate shitty weather


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THIS MUTHAFUCCAS IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHos got the money for it :biggrin: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/831470871.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2008, 11:09 AM~11547730
> *THIS MUTHAFUCCAS IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHos got the money for it :biggrin:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/831470871.html
> *


nice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This one has me curious-- even with the way times are right now.
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/819888704.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Chec out this BIG BODY fleetwood- Fuc a 350-- ITS GOT A 454 in it!!!!!!!!!!


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/815420942.html




































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:46 AM~11547517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2008, 10:20 AM~11547277
> *Well today this topic is dead-- but Im bettin tomorrow is gonna be busy as hell- with alot of shit talkin :biggrin:
> *


*Did you forget it's Monday, and every one is at work, but you? :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...WYA:en%26sa%3DX


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 AM~11548376
> *Did you forget it's Monday, and every one is at work, but you? :0  :biggrin:
> *


***** you at home in ya boxers- and Before I didnt know the difference between monday and sunday- I was in the shop 12-14 hrs everyday. Now Im at home tryin to find a fuccin job - aint life a fuccin bitch :angry: 

Did you see all the cars I posted for yall to chec out and bullshit about-- some nice ones for sure


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Sep 8 2008, 12:59 PM~11548784
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...WYA:en%26sa%3DX
> *



Whats up Homie!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 12:29 PM~11548455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11544581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Home Grown Orange Kush making a comeback!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11549401
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


*I borROwed that fROm you! :biggrin: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 01:18 PM~11549401
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 03:27 PM~11550018
> *I borROwed that fROm you!  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD...I NOTICED!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *cold hard cash, SWIPH*

*What's good Glen? What's cracken Adam?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11551925
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash, SWIPH
> 
> What's good Glen? What's cracken Adam?
> *


Whats up Prezo-- you see some of them cars I posted up for ****** to chec out?
Some hot ones in there- especialy that BIG BODY FLEETWOOD with the 454 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11552290
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11548455
> *
> 
> 
> ...












































 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11552387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Where are all the traider fans at? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Uh oh.....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*LIFE!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 10:45 PM~11554251
> *LIFE!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*Whatever!!!!!! :angry: *

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11554573
> *Whatever!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



But you know we gotta rub it in....


41-14!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11554721
> *But you know we gotta rub it in....
> 41-14!!
> *


daaaaaaam
:buttkick:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 PM~11554721
> *But you know we gotta rub it in....
> 41-14!!
> *



I know I know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Theres going to be a lot of broncos jerseys in LJ this weekend.............. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 8 2008, 11:38 PM~11554937
> *Theres going to be a lot of broncos jerseys in LJ this weekend.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, Dime Piece Caprice, curiousdos, Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63, mafioso65

How 'bout them bROncos :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What size you wear Izzy? :cheesy: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FELLAS? HELLA GOOD GAME. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, mikegDenver, Dime Piece Caprice, curiousdos, *Bigg Izz Dogg*, impala63, mafioso65


*I give you pROps Izzy, at least you logged on after the game to face the music :cheesy: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 11:46 PM~11555033
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, mikegDenver, Dime Piece Caprice, curiousdos, Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63, mafioso65
> 
> ...


Had too!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 11:41 PM~11554976
> *What size you wear Izzy? :cheesy:
> *



You got xxx fat???? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP IZZY, THAREN, SWIPH


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 8 2008, 11:46 PM~11555045
> *Had too!!!!!
> *



I'm a loyal fan, win or lose!!! You guys gave us a beat down no doubt!!! I had nothin but Broncos fans at my house too....I keep gettin text messages from work, friends, and every other fucker who wants to rub it in!!! lol. Oh well!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 8 2008, 11:49 PM~11555073
> *WHAT UP IZZY, THAREN, SWIPH
> *


Wuz up homie??


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11555073
> *WHAT UP IZZY, THAREN, SWIPH
> *


natha chillin bout to crash out you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

JUST CHECKIN MY POST. THANKS FOR THE BUMP EARLIER.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11555096
> *JUST CHECKIN MY POST. THANKS FOR THE BUMP EARLIER.
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

DID YOU FIND OUT ABOUT THE SET UP FOR ME?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well gotta get some rest, cause I know every asshole and his brother at work will be talkin shit tomorrow!!! Talk to everyone tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FESSOR?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 8 2008, 11:56 PM~11555141
> *WHATS GOOD FESSOR?
> *


Just got back from Izzy's house, happy as hell I ain't got to wear a traiders jersey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 8 2008, 11:47 PM~11555047
> *You got xxx fat???? :biggrin:
> *


*If I don't have that size, I'll be sure to buy one :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 8 2008, 11:59 PM~11555166
> *Just got back from Izzy's house, happy as hell I ain't got to wear a traiders jersey!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Huh, I feel you on that. I duinno what I would have done hno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**dunno*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR SALE SEAN.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 9 2008, 12:02 AM~11555186
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR SALE SEAN.
> *


*Thanks bRO!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11555073
> *WHAT UP IZZY, THAREN, SWIPH
> *


Whats good pimpin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 9 2008, 07:43 AM~11556323
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



What up...what did you sell?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11554251
> *LIFE!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11554430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 8 2008, 10:38 PM~11554937
> *Theres going to be a lot of broncos jerseys in LJ this weekend.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what up jr?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11554959
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, Dime Piece Caprice, curiousdos, Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63, mafioso65
> 
> How 'bout them bROncos :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 8 2008, 10:47 PM~11555047
> *You got xxx fat???? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we have a bunch of them we all wear that size. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 8 2008, 11:00 PM~11555169
> *If I don't have that size, I'll be sure to buy one :cheesy:
> *


dont lie , i got 1 from u th other day ! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2008, 11:41 PM~11555380
> *Whats good pimpin
> *


what up swiph?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2008, 02:27 PM~11550011
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up buddy?? :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 9 2008, 12:00 AM~11555169
> *If I don't have that size, I'll be sure to buy one :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up big izzy ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:04 AM~11556433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we have a bunch of them we all wear that size. :biggrin:
> *


I guess thats what happens when you get old and married!!!!

Ha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 07:09 AM~11556465
> *I guess thats what happens when you get old and married!!!!
> 
> Ha!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: AND DRINK CORONA... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:08 AM~11556459
> *what up big izzy ?
> *


Not much Homie, just listening to all the Raider haters right now at work!!! :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:10 AM~11556475
> *:yessad:  :yessad: AND DRINK CORONA... :biggrin:
> *


This is very true bRO!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 07:10 AM~11556477
> *Not much Homie, just listening to all the Raider haters right now at work!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOUR GONNA HEAR IT FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 07:11 AM~11556482
> *This is very true bRO!!!!!
> *


U WORKN ON THE RIDE ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:12 AM~11556493
> *U WORKN ON THE RIDE ?
> *


I'm gonna start here soon!!! Probably this next coming weekend. How's yours comin along??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 07:15 AM~11556517
> *I'm gonna start here soon!!! Probably this next coming weekend. How's yours comin along??
> *


IM PUTTING ALL THE ENGINE BACK TOGETHER, AND PUTTING A/C IN IT SO I CAN DRIVE IT ALL SUMMER NEXT YEAR. ITS TIME TO ENJOY THE RIDES...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GET 2 WORK SIP :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey tone hit me up! interested in that air cleaner!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

IF ANYONE IS LOOKING . I HAVE A REBUIT 350 TRANI FOR SALE..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 9 2008, 07:20 AM~11556559
> *Hey tone hit me up! interested in that air cleaner!
> *


COME BY AFTER WORK.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11556532
> *IM PUTTING ALL THE ENGINE BACK TOGETHER, AND PUTTING A/C IN IT SO I CAN DRIVE IT ALL SUMMER NEXT YEAR. ITS TIME TO ENJOY THE RIDES...
> *


I wanna see this 47 already!!!! Sounds like she's a sweet ride.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well gotta get to work, talk to everyone laters!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 07:22 AM~11556571
> *I wanna see this 47 already!!!! Sounds like she's a sweet ride.
> *


I KNOW THESE GUYS AT THE PAINT SHOP RGOOD, BUT 2 DAMN SLOW. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 7 2008, 11:00 PM~11544691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whut up Tharen!!! When's it hittin' da streets?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 07:37 AM~11556666
> *Whut up Tharen!!! When's it hittin' da streets?
> *


05-05-09 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:21 AM~11556570
> *COME BY AFTER WORK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 9 2008, 08:41 AM~11556685
> *05-05-09 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thatz whut the fuck is up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Chris?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11556842
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


will be there!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 08:04 AM~11556842
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...












*HOPE ALL THE COLORADO RIDA'S MAKE IT OUT THERE "MOST HATED"*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:36 AM~11557137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me too thats why we make the effort to pitch in to help others,looking foward to chatting with ya CIP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS THE GOOD WORD FES?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 08:35 AM~11556660
> *Whut Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up FesDog!!! Thanks for comin thru for the Game last night. It was cool, but we'll see how the rest of your season goes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 AM~11557307
> *WHATS THE GOOD WORD FES?
> *


Shit... same ol' but I'll try to hit you up on one of my breaks later on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 9 2008, 10:41 AM~11557623
> *Wuz up FesDog!!! Thanks for comin thru for the Game last night. It was cool, but we'll see how the rest of your season goes!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea thankz for having us we had fun, specially cuz the BRONCOS won!!! :roflmao: It kind of looks like you guys might have a long season!!! what is it now 19-62 since 2002? :biggrin: Nah for real thankz for having us!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting ready for saturday homies and like the old saying goes if you want something done right you have to do it yourself no pun intended


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:11 AM~11557852
> *I'm getting ready for saturday homies and like the old saying goes if you want something done right you have to do it yourself no pun intended
> 
> 
> ...


No pun intended like you said, but your right about that!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 10:56 AM~11557754
> *Yea thankz for having us we had fun, specially cuz the BRONCOS won!!! :roflmao: It kind of looks like you guys might have a long season!!! what is it now 19-62 since 2002?  :biggrin: Nah for real thankz for having us!!!
> *




*It kind of looks like you guys might have a long season!!! what is it now 19-62 since 2002? *


What, did you have Clown for breakfast???

:roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11556422
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  what up jr?
> *


Not much.Still hanging from the game.Whats up with you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

3 Members: greenmerc77, *4pump84cutty, luna* What's going on GOODTIMERS


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:11 AM~11557852
> *I'm getting ready for saturday homies and like the old saying goes if you want something done right you have to do it yourself no pun intended
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER YOU'RE DONE COME HELP ME WITH MINE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 9 2008, 06:52 PM~11561568
> *AFTER YOU'RE DONE COME HELP ME WITH MINE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:34 PM~11563172
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 9 2008, 10:44 PM~11563956
> *:biggrin:
> *


I got that exhaust all welded up now tomorrow just bolt it on them weld in the hangers and I should be golden but I'm also putting new lower trailing arms and maybe some other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 10:59 PM~11564162
> *I got that exhaust all welded up now tomorrow just bolt it on them weld in the hangers and I should be golden but I'm also putting new lower trailing arms and maybe some other stuff :biggrin:
> *


THEY KINDA LOOK LIKE MINE


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics bro!!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 11:04 PM~11564687
> *nice pics bro!!!
> *


tryin :biggrin: how do u make em smaller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 9 2008, 11:16 PM~11564349
> *THEY KINDA LOOK LIKE MINE
> *


what do?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you using tiny pic to upload them?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Tharen


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 11:14 PM~11564751
> *Are you using tiny pic to upload them?
> *


photobucket


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:16 AM~11564761
> *photobucket
> *


I likey da tinypic :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:15 PM~11564755
> *nice pics Tharen
> *


they iiaght


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:17 AM~11564771
> *they iiaght
> *


better than looking at nothing :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:16 AM~11564761
> *photobucket
> *


I've never fucked wit' photobucket... so I can't help you, but the pics are tight!!!


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11564779
> *I've never fucked wit' photobucket... so I can't help you, but the pics are tight!!!
> *


well ive never fucked with tinypics so :dunno: my bad they big :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11564778
> *better than looking at nothing :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:20 AM~11564797
> *well ive never fucked with tinypics so :dunno: my bad they big :biggrin:
> *


my computer has this photo imaging and I can size the pictures from there


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 11:23 PM~11564810
> *my computer has this photo imaging and I can size the pictures from there
> *


HA i got it :420:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:34 AM~11564893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good 719???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

The other day I had somebody that dont know me or waht I do tell me in a conversation that COLORADO aint got nobody that can do proper frame work-- like wrappin and strappin. Well- I jus wanted to post a couple quick pics of some of my work to let yall know different incase you feel the same way. Incase yall need anythign done- make sure and hit me up-I dont jus do frame work- I do full set us- as well as body mods-YOU AINT GOTTA GO TO CALI TO GET TOPNOTCH WORK. :biggrin: 

Herea a pic of a G-body spring pocket to start- beside the one lil ear piece I cut off beofer takin this pic.








Heres the spring pocket after I molded out of 1 piece of 3/8 plate- not a bunch of pieces put together- and there was no heat involved (ya i used clamps- but my secrets involve more than that)








Heres some arms I full wrapped and molded gettin ready for chrome-- Ill post the pic in chrome as soon as RALPH sends it to me









Heres the cylinder section of a G-body when stock. When givin the opputunity to do a full reinforcement- I skin this section with a 3/16 plate to give the car alot more structure- as this is one of the weak points of the car.









I show the pic before I put wholes for the cylinders-- it looks better:)
[img]http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i124/Swiph/cylindersectionreinforcedandshaved.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i124/Swi...edandshaved.jpg[/IMG]
Heres a cutlass trunk I fully molded- gettin in ready for some murals









Hers one of my favorites- A full stainless stell pump and battery rack -ALL MOLDED








Heres the rest of the FULL STAINLESS STEEL TRUNK I PUT IT IN- I did the whole trunk-- and did all the brush marks by hand- NO MACHINE WORK DONE HERE









Ill post some more pics when I dig em out and get em loaded- I jus wanted to give all my RYDERS an idea of whats up here- especialy since winter in comin up and we all should be building or changin up shit.
Holla at me with any questions

Oh yeah- Ill post up TURNIN HEADS to show some of my work as well- cause this one I know yall have taken a look at :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/833358305.html
Jus saw this today- incase anybody is interested


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11567702
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/833358305.html
> Jus saw this today- incase anybody is interested
> *


SUP SWIPH ,
YOUR BRO HERE FROM DA BAY AREA .....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2008, 12:57 PM~11567702
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/833358305.html
> Jus saw this today- incase anybody is interested
> *


Nice fabbing Swiph  
I went and seen that Deuce last night :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I FORGOT TO ADD THIS PIC IN EARLIER of the spring pocket done. But here it is --I went bac and edited so yall can see em together


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:41 PM~11568639
> *Nice fabbing Swiph
> I went and seen that Deuce last night :0
> *


Thanks homie-- I apreciate that. JUs tryin to let peeps know where to go when they need the TOPNOTCH - ya feel me :biggrin: 

How was that duece?

YOU NEED TO GO BAC A FEW PAGES IN HERE and chec out all the rides I posted- YOU HAVE TO ATLEAST WANT ONE OF EM- I KNOW IT...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 12:02 PM~11567760
> *SUP SWIPH ,
> YOUR BRO HERE FROM DA BAY AREA .....
> *


 Whats up b*RO*ther-- whats good wit ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2008, 03:08 PM~11568851
> *Thanks homie-- I apreciate that. JUs tryin to let peeps know where to go when they need the TOPNOTCH - ya feel me  :biggrin:
> 
> How was that duece?
> ...


Deuce looked like it needed some work put into it but the rolling chasis parts were the shit,chrome ,reinforced,and molded everything.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 10 2008, 02:29 PM~11568996
> *Deuce looked like it needed some work put into it but the rolling chasis parts were the shit,chrome ,reinforced,and molded everything.
> *


Shit- that sounds way dope. WHats up on that Lac down in AZ- the blue one wit patterns by DOC? You aint tryin to snatch it or what??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2008, 03:47 PM~11569125
> *Shit- that sounds way dope. WHats up on that Lac down in AZ- the blue one wit patterns by DOC? You aint tryin to snatch it or what??
> *


nah doesn't look worth the asking price


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 10 2008, 03:13 PM~11569321
> *nah doesn't look worth the asking price
> *


4 REALS- thats wild to me- shit looksdope as fuc- but then again it aint no impala


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 10 2008, 05:15 PM~11569782
> *4 REALS- thats wild to me- shit looksdope as fuc- but then again it aint no impala
> *


the paint is nice of course,but I didn't care for the ton of wire loom under the hood to try to make it look clean,the sloppy set-up and the black frame and belly.
Really nice ride but not worth over 12k IMO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 10 2008, 04:23 PM~11569856
> *the paint is nice of course,but I didn't care for the ton of wire loom under the hood to try to make it look clean,the sloppy set-up and the black frame and belly.
> Really nice ride but not worth over 12k IMO
> *


Damn for reals- I didnt know the frame and belly werent painted- thats someshit right there. the wire lom- you could take that off easily- and why dont you jus try and LOWBALL him- it might work for ya on him- not everybody is stubborn like Sean :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 12:07 AM~11564710
> *what do?
> *


the pipes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is some progress pics of the cutty


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 PM~11572401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You should call that fucker Heart Breaker cause that's exactly what it's gonna be doing Ivan....Breaking Hearts...damn that fucker is sick.big ups homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 PM~11572401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*ROLL CALL*


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11556842
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11572764
> *ROLL CALL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11572764
> *ROLL CALL
> *


*ROLLERZ ONLY will be there for sure. 

I personally may be out of state this weekend, but I am not sure at this point. I will know more by Friday. 

I am going to do everything possible to be there! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Cutty is looken super clean Ivan, big ups homie.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11572764
> *ROLL CALL
> *


I'll be there!!! Do I need to bring a Broncos jersey for anyone? :rofl: Just adding a lil' insult to injury!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11573008
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be there for sure.
> 
> I personally may be out of state this weekend, but I am not sure at this point. I will know more by Friday.
> ...


give ralph the keys to the vert so he can bring it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the cutty is looking super sweet Ivan so you don't plan on tires lasting that long aye :biggrin: so did you pre do the exhaust so the hangers are welded in or are you gonna do some maybe bolt on hangers for that??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I should of gotten down and drank a beer at your house jr


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:37 PM~11573181
> *I should of gotten down and drank a beer at your house jr
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11573202
> *Yup  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11572764
> *ROLL CALL
> *


So is coming down besides RO and GT.I dident forget about you fes.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Cuttys lookin mean as hell. much props IVAN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11573461
> *So is coming down besides RO and GT.I dident forget about you fes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The guy who bought this lives in Colorado Springs Colorado and is selling again but this time he is including a whole 62 vert and he will take 10k for everything
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=110287844594
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/833358305.html
his name is Daniel,he cool peeps


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11572370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *LOOKEN GOOD IVAN!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 05:04 AM~11574484
> *The guy who bought this lives in Colorado Springs Colorado and is selling again but this time he is including a whole 62 vert and he will take 10k for everything
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=110287844594
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/833358305.html
> ...


THe way this post sounds is as if you are getin to 62 vertsfor 10k? Is that right?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado Ryders!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*


What's going on Big Pimpin??? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

does anyone have any old 13" cheap chinas for sale?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 11 2008, 09:12 AM~11575615
> *does anyone have any old 13" cheap chinas for sale?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

:biggrin: j/k what up tone?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:34 PM~11573157
> *the cutty is looking super sweet Ivan so  you don't plan on tires lasting that long aye :biggrin:  so did you pre do the exhaust so the hangers are welded in or are you gonna do some maybe bolt on hangers for that??
> *


Its getting different dual exhaust it will be all polished stainless and the hangers will probably have to bolt to the frame i would think. And no the tires wont last long if driven alot i did have them shimmed in a half inch cuz the split belly and the 1.5 extension on the a arms with caprice spindles gives it alot but the car is built strong not just a pretty show car.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:12 AM~11575615
> *does anyone have any old 13" cheap chinas for sale?
> *


Hit up Jose from Goodtimes mafioso65


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 11 2008, 11:58 AM~11576438
> *Its getting different dual exhaust it will be all polished stainless and the hangers will probably have to bolt to the frame i would think. And no the tires wont last long if driven alot i did have them shimmed in a half inch cuz the split belly and the 1.5 extension on the a arms with caprice spindles gives it alot but the car is built strong not just a pretty show car.*


That car is gonna be da shit!!! Itz already tight just as is!!! Your gonna have two of the tightest cutty's out here!!! Big Ups!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Actually only one the other will still be owned bu julian he just couldnt let his baby go but its alright hes still my homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 11 2008, 02:00 PM~11577324
> *Actually only one the other will still be owned bu julian he just couldnt let his baby go but its alright hes still my homie
> *


Oh shit he kept it!!! Thatz cool atleast that house call will be alot closer for me!!! :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11577594
> *Oh shit he kept it!!! Thatz cool atleast that house call will be alot closer for me!!! :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What's up Bori? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO????????????????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 11 2008, 05:17 PM~11579081
> *Whats up COLORADO????????????????
> *



Wuz up Homie???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 11 2008, 05:27 PM~11579163
> *Wuz up Homie???
> *


Nada and you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up with all my Ryders


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11579388
> *What up with all my Ryders
> *





:wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11573461
> *So is coming down besides RO and GT.I dident forget about you fes.
> *


CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:33 PM~11573143
> *give ralph the keys to the vert so he can bring it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11577678
> *What's up Bori? :biggrin:
> *


Que paso? Saw you earlier on platte... you were probably gettin' off work!!! did you find out about this weekend?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 11 2008, 05:30 PM~11579174
> *Nada and you?
> *


Just got home finally.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

is anybody comin to the show on sunday :dunno:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11580167
> *Que paso? Saw you earlier on platte... you were probably gettin' off work!!! did you find out about this weekend?
> *



My boss gets back tomorrow!!! So I'm gonna see if he'll switch me Saturday's since dude backed out on me. :angry: 

Sucks, I had this planned for a month at work and now all of the sudden this fucker can't do it. :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11580192
> *is anybody comin to the show on sunday :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What show??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11580199
> *My boss gets back tomorrow!!! So I'm gonna see if he'll switch me Saturday's since dude backed out on me. :angry:
> 
> Sucks, I had this planned for a month at work and now all of the sudden this fucker can't do it. :angry:
> *


  Damn that sucks!!! we'll c what happens though!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11580207
> *What show??
> *



sweet dreams is havin a show at the library


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11580192
> *is anybody comin to the show on sunday :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 11 2008, 07:35 PM~11580260
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *



just watchin occ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know what an emmaculate 1958 Cadillac Coupe De Ville with 59k original is worth?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:33 PM~11573143
> *give ralph the keys to the vert so he can bring it
> *


*ROy's gonna pick up the keys :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 07:40 PM~11580329
> *ROy's gonna pick up the keys :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:38 PM~11580301
> *Anybody know what an emmaculate 1958 Cadillac Coupe De Ville with 59k original is worth?
> *


*Swiphstylez should know. He's into all the different type shit.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 07:40 PM~11580329
> *ROy's gonna pick up the keys :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:42 PM~11580345
> *:0
> *


*Why you hiding Fawker  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, impala63*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11579983
> *CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


cool


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11580192
> *is anybody comin to the show on sunday :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


You never know.Maybe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 07:42 PM~11580358
> *Why you hiding Fawker
> *


looking at cars,getting down to tha nitty gritty :biggrin: 
trying to be all secret and shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 07:44 PM~11580369
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, impala63
> 
> ...




whats up buddy?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Getting everything Done up for this weekend.Food,Drinks and all that shit.So come on down and bring the rides.Show this town how the lifestyle rolls.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I might be picking something in as good as shape if not better for 10 stacks tomorrow
http://www.autotraderclassics.com/details?adId=90423018


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11580401
> *whats up buddy?
> *


*You going tonight?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11580429
> *You going tonight?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11580428
> *I might be picking something in as good as shape if not better for 10 stacks tomorrow
> http://www.autotraderclassics.com/details?adId=90423018
> *


Sounds good. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11580520
> *Sounds good. :cheesy:
> *


It's not an Impala but you never know I may be rolling that mofo down Saturday :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2008, 07:54 PM~11580502
> *:dunno:
> *


*Sissy ass ******. I'm gonna start calling you Ralph! :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 08:02 PM~11580589
> *Sissy ass ******. I'm gonna start calling you Ralph! :0
> *


ok my food is settled and im ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:08 PM~11580656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Do it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking about doing it just to double my paper and get that rag I've wanted.I've seen these at like 30k and up.Some below but not nearly in the shape and way more miles.I just don't wanna make a mistake and be stuck with Batmans car for the next 6 months


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

almost won the damn jackpot(4k) at Cripple Creek 2 weeks ago.I was on a slot and me and the wife decided to eat real quick.I cashed out and got a $14 ticket.We ate then hit up the black jack table for an hour or so.Wasn't going too good so we figured we'd give the video poker a go.I put in the last $20 I had and no dice.fumbling around looking for cash I found the $14 ticket .I put it in bet 5 lost.Bet another 5 lost.Damn only four left.I bet em all and get an Ace and Queen of Hearts that I keep.Them Bam!!!I had 4 dollars left and hit a fucking Royal Flush at the new Wild Wood Casino.After winning I found an extra 5 in my pocket
:angry: 


Fuck it I still got a stack outta it :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11580923
> *almost won the damn jackpot(4k) at Cripple Creek 2 weeks ago.I was on a slot and me and the wife decided to eat real quick.I cashed out and got a $14 ticket.We ate the hit the black jack table for an hour or so.Wasn't going too good so we figured we'd give the video pocker a go.I put in the last $20 I had and no dice.fumbling around looking for cash I found the $14 ticket .I put it in bet 5 lost.Bet another 5 lost.Damn only four left.I bet em  all and get an Ace and Queen of Hearts that I keep.Them Bam!!!I had 4 dollars left and hit a fucking Royal Flush at the new Wild Wood Casino.After winning I found an extra 5 in my pocket
> :angry:
> Fuck it I still got a stack outta it  :biggrin:
> ...


Baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

poker*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Jose Y Fes


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 11 2008, 09:12 AM~11575615
> *does anyone have any old 13" cheap chinas for sale?
> *



















the chrome is f up on one
best offer take them home


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11581313
> *What up Big Jose Y Fes
> *


Whutz Good Roy!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Jose


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11581313
> *What up Big Jose Y Fes
> *


what up roy


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up ivan


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Anybody know what an emmaculate 1958 Cadillac Coupe De Ville with 59k original is worth?



> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 11 2008, 06:42 PM~11580346
> *Swiphstylez should know. He's into all the different type shit.
> *


Well -- *IF* this car you are talkin about is what you say it is- and it is that clean- and comparible to the one you showed the link to- then you should know the answer to this one pretty quickly. :biggrin: 
Even though the economy is the way it is right now- you SHOULD be able to flip this car in a week and make ATLEAST 5 grand minimal. Now Im not talkin bout jus stickin it on Denvers Craigslist and hopin for the old white guy with a ton of cash to find it- I mean you might have to put in a little work to make it happen- JUS CAUSE of how it dont seem like shit is sellin right now. Dont get me twisted- still stic it on CL- but put it on in SOUTH FLORIDA as well
If it were me- Id put it on EBAY with a reserve of 19K and be happy with a 10k come up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU IN VEGAS.............*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

8 hours of work then :biggrin: the weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11556842
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


the weather says it's gonna be nice tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2008, 07:42 AM~11584144
> *the weather says it's gonna be nice tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: might head down there tonight! if not early in the morning.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 08:16 AM~11584273
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might head down there tonight! if not early in the morning.
> *






:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What it do coloRadO?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2008, 08:31 AM~11584365
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bROther. What time you heading out?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO 2005*  


















*KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN OUT THERE G~TIMERS AND WE LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU IN VEGAS!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO? Whut it dew Tharen?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris whut up!!! I'll hit you up today I've jus' been runnin' around this whole week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 12 2008, 07:43 AM~11584431
> *RO*ther


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2008, 07:34 PM~11580242
> * Damn that sucks!!! we'll c what happens though!!!
> *


I'll let you know tonight whats up.  


What up _*Colorado!!!!!*_


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 09:02 AM~11584544
> *whats up bROther. What time you heading out?
> *




im thinking around 11 :dunno:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 AM~11584767
> *Whutz Good CO? Whut it dew Tharen?
> *


not shit chillin cause weather no work.. you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jan 25 2007, 09:41 AM~7080582
> *Oh you know theres some more Riderz in here from CO. Cant forget about that  BIG UCE in Pueblo!  Whats crackin Larry?
> *




there isnt a uce chapter here :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7062669
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*TTMFT*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2008, 11:39 AM~11585988
> *there isnt a uce chapter here :angry:
> *


LAs I heard it takes more than 5 members to be considered a chapter anyways :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up cip


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

CIPPY-- WE SEE YOU- dont hide from your old comments :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2008, 12:39 PM~11585988
> *there isnt a uce chapter here :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: 
:nono: :rant: :rant: why you gotta be bringing up old shit *****!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 12 2008, 01:23 PM~11586341
> *CIPPY-- dont start shit fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11586348
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :nono:  :rant:  :rant: why you gotta be bringing up old shit *****!
> *


cause thats exactly what UCE is in colo*OLD SHIT  ***** :biggrin:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 01:25 PM~11586359
> *dont start shit fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



just jokin buddy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 12 2008, 01:27 PM~11586368
> *cause thats exactly what UCE is in coloOLD SHIT  *****  :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

CIPPY-- dont trip homie- you know you are our b*THIS IS R.O. IV LIFE ***** *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

<-----------------------
<-----------------------



THATSWHATIMTALKINBOUT.COM!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 01:32 PM~11586418
> *<-----------------------
> <-----------------------
> THATSWHATIMTALKINBOUT.COM!
> *









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2008, 08:01 AM~11575115
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 12 2008, 08:16 AM~11584273
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might head down there tonight! if not early in the morning.
> *


We'll see you tomorrow bro


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I might not be able to make it tomorrow, because of IKE.






























J/K :biggrin: I'll be there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 12 2008, 04:17 PM~11587705
> *I might not be able to make it tomorrow, because of IKE.
> J/K  :biggrin: I'll be there
> *


Shit when you said Ike I was gonna say duck Tina duck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 12 2008, 11:08 AM~11585328
> *not shit chillin cause weather no work.. you?
> *


Chillin', you goin' to La Junta tomorrow???


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ill see all the COLORADO RIDERS SATURDAY in LJ.FOOD,BEER,and HOPEFULLY SOME BAD ASS RIDES................


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Larry and MOST HATED-- I jus wanna express my apologies to yall now for not bein able to make it down tomorow- and it aint jus cause I gotta work- but as mos peeps in here know- Im dealin wit some shit right now and Ive got a fuccin 6pm curfew.. That wouldnt be to big of deal if I was a little closer- Id atleast stop by and kic it for a bit- but I Live up here in Longmont which is a good ways away.
Dont trip though homies-- once I get through this shit- Im gonna make sure all of us coloRadO ryders get together for a BBQ/pig piccen.
Much Love to everybody that shows up- and hope everybody has a Good time.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 12 2008, 05:50 PM~11588399
> *Larry and MOST HATED-- I jus wanna express my apologies to yall now for not bein able to make it down tomorow-  and it aint jus cause I gotta work- but as mos peeps in here know- Im dealin wit some shit right now and Ive got a fuccin 6pm curfew.. That wouldnt be to big of deal if I was a little closer- Id atleast stop by and kic it for a bit- but I Live up here in Longmont which is a good ways away.
> Dont trip though homies-- once I get through this shit- Im gonna make sure all of us coloRadO ryders get together for a BBQ/pig piccen.
> Much Love to everybody that shows up- and hope everybody has a Good time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'M ON MY WAY :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 12 2008, 05:15 PM~11588592
> *I'M ON MY WAY :0
> *


ANd bring my LAC wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I wouldnt eventhink about showin this if it wasnt a SUPERSPORT involved- but it is- so HERE YA GO.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/836454451.html
I jus thought Id post it incase someone MIGHT be interested- I mean shit- a 62 SS for only 3500-- and it dont look to fucced up :biggrin: Id jus add this to my collection if I could afford to spend my money on it right now- Id let it sit until I had time to do it- Fucc it


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what s up co and to mosthated and lfted84


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 12 2008, 03:52 PM~11588000
> *Chillin', you goin' to La Junta tomorrow???
> *


wanted too but gots to work do to weather..have fun much props Larry Jr Most Hated for doing the most for CO ridaz my bad cant make it maybe next time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2008, 09:01 AM~11575115
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up fes r u headed to lj tomarrow


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11589578
> *what s up co  and to mosthated and lfted84
> *


not much homie just drinking a beer :biggrin: and you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 12 2008, 06:15 PM~11588592
> *I'M ON MY WAY :0
> *


so what time will you be here?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!!!

I just wanted to say I'm sorry but I won't be able to head down to La Junta tomorrow for the picnic like I had planned.  

I gotta work and I got no way around it. I hope everyone has a GOOD time and much luv and respect to the guys from Most Hated....you guys do it BIG and always show support!!!! Sorry I couldn't be there, but I'll be hittin Fes up during the day to see whats up.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2008, 09:49 PM~11590196
> *whats up fes r u headed to lj tomarrow
> *


You know this!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

see everyone there Good Times should have 3-5 cars and 6-8 people if nobody bitches out or is too hungover this morning.
we'll see you there JR, larry,Ruben y Chris and the rest of the homies in La Junta


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2008, 09:01 AM~11575115
> *come into La Junta stay on highway 50 at the 3rd stop light turn right on Colorado ave then go up to 10th street look to your right and theres the park bring your ride and your family
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let everyone know the weather is looking good down in LJ.I took the 63 down town for a cruise already to check out the park.So if anyone still wants to come down or undecided.Its looking good.See you there.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Ryders!!!!
:wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Any RO or p town riders rollin down?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 13 2008, 08:26 AM~11592202
> *Any RO or p town riders rollin down?
> *




you know we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 13 2008, 07:35 AM~11592224
> *you know we will be there :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 13 2008, 08:35 AM~11592224
> *you know we will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wish the Fleetwood could come down... Next time.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 13 2008, 08:38 AM~11592244
> *Wish the Fleetwood could come down... Next time.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 13 2008, 06:21 AM~11592054
> *see everyone there Good Times should have 3-5 cars and 6-8 people if nobody bitches out or is too hungover this morning.
> we'll see you there JR, larry,Ruben y Chris and the rest of the homies in La Junta
> *


Is oneof these rides gonna be that Caddy or what ROy?-- whats goin on with that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash

Whats up to my bROthers and ryder today


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2008, 10:38 AM~11592687
> *4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
> 
> Whats up to my bROthers and ryder today
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2008, 09:38 AM~11592687
> *4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
> 
> Whats up to my bROthers and ryder today
> *


 what's up anyone going out to the sweet dreams carshow tomorow


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 13 2008, 10:43 AM~11592710
> *what's up anyone going out to the sweet dreams carshow tomorow
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2008, 10:38 AM~11592687
> *4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
> 
> Whats up to my bROthers and ryder today
> *


SWIPH CALL ME 334-1180


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 13 2008, 10:43 AM~11592710
> *what's up anyone going out to the sweet dreams carshow tomorow
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 13 2008, 10:38 AM~11592687
> *4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
> 
> Whats up to my bROthers and ryder today
> *



whats up swiph what u got goin on todAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 13 2008, 10:04 AM~11592782
> *whats up swiph what u got goin on todAY
> *


Jus headin to get some work done right now- another exciting day :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Chec this one out-- Im thinkin bout spendin some of my Lawyer money on it :biggrin: jus kiddin-- cant do that
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/839487519.html


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

CHEC THESE MUTHA FUCCAS OUT--
http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/827153194.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/827157128.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/836191424.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I had a Great Time. MOST HATED doing it Big :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Id buy this one jus to cut the roof off and hop the muthafuccin piss out of it :biggrin: 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/834981118.html


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up max? did you ever get my message?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

i have a 1968 impala custom for sale you can look at it at [email protected] pm me if any ?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 13 2008, 08:22 PM~11595741
> *whats up max? did you ever get my message?
> *


yea i got it that wa ok sorry I have got in touch with u.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11595778
> *yea i got it that wa ok sorry I have got  in touch with u.
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2008, 08:27 PM~11595791
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


what up how r u doing


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11595798
> *what up  how r u doing
> *


CHILLIN BIG DOG ,YOU GOING TO VEGAS HOMIE


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2008, 08:29 PM~11595804
> *CHILLIN BIG DOG ,YOU GOING TO VEGAS HOMIE
> *


it's a big maybe if so see u there


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 13 2008, 09:30 PM~11595810
> *it's a big maybe if so see u there
> *


CMON HOMIE JUST GO ,THE HOUSE PAYMENT CAN WAIT. :biggrin: ILL BE BUSTING OUT A NEW RIDE THIS YEAR.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11595338
> *I had a Great Time. MOST HATED doing it Big :thumbsup:
> *


*POST THE PICS HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11595338
> *I had a Great Time. MOST HATED doing it Big :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nice seein' everyone!!! had a great time!!! :biggrin: Thanks to Most Hated C.C.!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- who doesnt love a 61 RAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ANYONE SEEN MY PERRITO........*  










*YOU BETTER MAKE IT TO VEGAS CABRON.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO COLORADO !!!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719


whats up my b*RO*thers


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 12:54 AM~11597330
> *3 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> whats up my bROthers
> *


*Just got home bRO! What's good Pimp'n?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY I would like to thank MOST HATED for hosting another firme barbecue/kickback. It was cool to chill with all the SUR Colorado Ryders! :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11597358
> *Just got home bRO! What's good Pimp'n?
> *


Not much bROther- jus relaxin.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11596329
> *POST THE PICS HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Sep 14 2008, 03:26 AM~11597708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*SEE YOU IN VEGAS GOODTIMER!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *greenmerc77*


*GOOD morning G Timer*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 12:54 AM~11597330
> *3 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> whats up my bROthers
> *




WHATS UP SWIPH


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 07:23 AM~11597983
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, greenmerc77
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD Morning :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's some Pictures, they're from my cell, so not good quality.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2008, 08:39 AM~11598046
> *Here's some Pictures, they're from my cell, so not good quality.
> 
> 
> ...





Nice pics!!!! Looks like it was a GOOD TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg,* greenmerc77*


What you up to Homie??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 01:02 AM~11597369
> *On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY I would like to thank MOST HATED for hosting another firme barbecue/kickback. It was cool to chill with all the SUR Colorado Ryders! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for making it down here b*ro*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*I'd like to thank everybody for coming out that bbq was bad ass I had a GOODTIME actually Ivan just left my spot right now so a few of the homies stood all night and we got all fucked up. Again thanks for supporting us it means a lot to us small town boyz*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:43 AM~11598614
> *I'd like to thank everybody for coming out that bbq was bad ass I had a GOODTIME actually Ivan just left my spot right now so a few of the homies stood all night and we got all fucked up. Again thanks for supporting us it means a lot to us small town boyz
> *


WIsh I could have made it down- Im gla everybody had a GooD Time though-- it really looks like yall did it proper. Much Love to MOST HATED for throwin a BBQ that everybody enjoyed. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 14 2008, 07:28 AM~11598005
> *WHATS UP SWIPH
> *


Not much-- what the fuc you doin up so early-- and Sean 2?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to also say thanks to everyone that made it down to LJ for MOST HATED's bbq it was good to see and kick it with everyone  Jerry must have just left a few min ago because my lady just seen him so I hope him and everyone else thats driving home today makes it home safe

oh and thanks Joey (LocoSupreme) for the ride home and watching over me


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY GOODTIMER ROY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 14 2008, 11:44 AM~11599118
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY GOODTIMER ROY
> *


Its *RO*ys BDAY today-- WELL HAPPY BDAY ROY-- maybe today will bring you some luc with findin a ride- so get to searchin.
And I stil aint heard what you decided on that Caddy????


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roy!!!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

happy birthday big roy , so how old are you today 55 or was it 65 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a special annoucer shout out to the GOODTIMES and they wished Roy a happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

*HAPPY B-DAY ROY*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11599654
> *HAPPY B-DAY ROY
> *


*
thanks homie*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks everyone for thier wishing me a happy 25th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank most Hated and the La Junta familias for thier hopitality and a special thanks to Melissa for the breakfast.Thanks for everything it just gets better every year :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

here is some of my pic's from yesterday  
















I fell in love with this car ^


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jerry acting crazy like always :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy B-Day Roy!!!! 25 huh?? :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 14 2008, 06:08 PM~11600952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here's the pic I took I think its a little better :biggrin: 








this is the pic that the chick with the cowboy hat took I just hope she didn't go to school for taking pics


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11600965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is cool I bet people that were at wal mart going home was like WTF


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

my cousion Joey also suck at taking pic's


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

well I'm done posting pics but I was pretty fuckd up last night so if anyone knows if I was taking pic's of ugly girls let me know please because I don't know who this is


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11601172
> *well I'm done posting pics but I was pretty fuckd up last night so if anyone knows if I was taking pic's of ugly girls let me know please because I don't know who this is
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up swiph


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 14 2008, 07:33 PM~11601493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats not funny I have no idea who the fuck that is


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROY !!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 14 2008, 06:41 PM~11601552
> *what up swiph
> *


What up bROther-- whats good down that way?
From the sounds of it- I missed out on a GooD Time yesterday huh


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 07:57 PM~11601661
> *What up bROther-- whats good down that way?
> From the sounds of it- I missed out on a GooD Time yesterday huh
> *


 :yes: but when everything is cool and done then we will party


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 07:00 PM~11601693
> *:yes: but when everything is cool and done then we will party
> *


Thanx homie-- I APRECIATE THAT. Much Love to you and everybody that says these words of hope to help get me through all this.
It really means alot knowin that it aint jus my R.O bROthers that got my bac.
I apreciate all my coloRadO ryders that show me support.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11601883
> *Thanx homie-- I APRECIATE THAT.  Much Love to you and everybody that says these words of hope to help get me through all this.
> It really means alot knowin that it aint jus my R.O bROthers that got my bac.
> I apreciate all my coloRadO ryders that show me support.
> *


I got your back homie. right now I'm hard timing it but hopefully I'll be doing better soon and if you need anything I'll do what I could  
whats up Ruben :wave:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Whats up chris? just back trackin a few pages checkn out the pics.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 14 2008, 08:47 PM~11602068
> *Whats up chris?  just back trackin a few pages checkn out the pics.
> *


just drinking a beer and I did that  I fell back like 8 pages but I'm back on the top if shit :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you to Most Hated for the hospitality the food was great and you took care of us just like family i really appreciate it . It was a long drive home today but i would do it again


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 14 2008, 08:47 PM~11602068
> *Whats up chris?  just back trackin a few pages checkn out the pics.
> *


I love this pic I think its the best one I took and I love the Regal


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11602325
> *Thank you to Most Hated for the hospitality the food was great and you took care of us just like family i really appreciate it . It was a long drive home today but i would do it again
> *


Anytime bro you always have a place to stay down in LJ


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 07:42 PM~11602024
> *I got your back homie. right now I'm hard timing it but hopefully I'll be doing better soon and if you need anything I'll do what I could
> 
> *


I cant wait till we can kic bac and party together with all our bROthers and Ryders homie-- you seem like you are a down ass dawg-- MUCH LOVE TO YA


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty+Sep 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11602325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are family homie homie and I know MOSTHATED feels the same way as me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:24 PM~11602500
> *you are family homie homie and I know MOSTHATED feels the same way as me
> *


Hey check the Hardknock bobber topic I'm doing up my bike so keep checking it out for updates


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11602482
> *I cant wait till we can kic bac and party together with all our bROthers and Ryders homie-- you seem like you are a down ass dawg-- MUCH LOVE TO YA
> *


I'm like you homie I tell it like it is  so yes I think we would get along good :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Any pics of me and Rachel


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:26 PM~11602526
> *Hey check the Hardknock bobber topic I'm doing up my bike so keep checking it out for updates
> *


when your done building it are going to sell it to me?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 09:28 PM~11602548
> *Any pics of me and Rachel
> *


I don't have any sorry she got all fucked up and booked bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11602556
> *when your done building it are going to sell it to me?
> *


I look at the style of bike and say I like it but say it's not for me when it's done I'll sell it but no plans on selling it yet but if you want to find an xs650 I'll build one for you if you like the way mine turns out


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11602562
> *I don't have any sorry she got all fucked up and booked bro
> *


jail?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11602590
> *jail?
> *


no she just got all trashed and then slipped out the back door


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

I wanna send a big gracias to the MOST HATED homies for having us in their hometown and reppin to the fullest  wish i could've stayed longer, bad luck was on my side ayer :nono:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11602587
> *I look at the style of bike and say I like it but say it's not for me when it's done I'll sell it but no plans on selling it yet but if you want to find an xs650 I'll build one for you if you like the way mine turns out
> *


I really want a harley like Gorge (spell check) but not sure if I could afford it


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

next i wanna say SEAN i got ur c-note perro but that doesn't negate the fact that the FUCKIN DONKIES had the refs on their side today...FUCK DENVER :angry: BOLTS all the way perro no hard feelings but that shit was wack..SPEAK ON IT COLORADO....no fake bronco lovers shit jus real talk


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11602596
> *no she just got all trashed and then slipped out the back door
> *


next time tell her I'm cool and I'll rent a room because she's fine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that was a bad call homie even Lynda thought so


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11602688
> *next time tell her I'm cool and I'll rent a room because she's fine
> *


 :biggrin: that was the one with the all black, right?? if so, i agree


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11602688
> *next time tell her I'm cool and I'll rent a room because she's fine
> *


She already had a room at the mid town motel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11602655
> *I wanna send a big gracias to the MOST HATED homies for having us in their hometown and reppin to the fullest  wish i could've stayed longer, bad luck was on my side ayer :nono:
> *


I'm glad you made it home safe


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:41 PM~11602679
> *next i wanna say SEAN i got ur c-note perro but that doesn't negate the fact that the FUCKIN DONKIES had the refs the refs on their side today...FUCK DENVER :angry: BOLTS all the way perro no hard feelings but that shit was wack..SPEAK ON IT COLORADO....no fake bronco lovers shit jus real talk
> *


face it the Broncos won and I'm not a Bronco fan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11602658
> *I really want a harley like Gorge (spell check) but not sure if I could afford it
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a used one because even a used one is like 10gs unless you buy a smaller one and thats about 5-7gs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 14 2008, 09:43 PM~11602705
> *that was a bad call homie even Lynda thought so
> *


Hey Roy do you have those pics of my lady cruising the 59 and the elco?? pm them to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Raiders kicked ass today ,had to have a comeback after last weeks downfall


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Larry for everything perro i made it home safe and I owe u big time homie...jus upset about these fuckin donkies having the refs on their side.....STRAIGHT UP MIERDA PERRO :angry: .....but oh well, at least we ain't gotta worry about the denver refs in the playoffs :biggrin: SAN DIEGO CHARGERS!!!!! fuck the rest


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11602710
> *She already had a room at the mid town motel
> *


you didn't just hate one me did you? :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats what makes sports great- IS BAD CALLS. They have happened to everybody- its jus that nobody remembers the old ones all the time- jus the ones that happened mos recent. I dont even give a fuc about the Broncos- But they won- and thats the bottom line. When shit happens- shit happens- it aint no different then a miscount on a scorecard- right ROy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11602768
> *Thanks Larry for everything perro i made it home safe and I owe u big time homie...jus upset about these fuckin donkies having the refs on their side.....STRAIGHT UP MIERDA PERRO :angry: .....but oh well, at least we ain't gotta worry about the denver refs in the playoffs :biggrin: SAN DIEGO CHARGERS!!!!! fuck the rest
> *


You don't owe me nothing bro unless you keep my wheels :biggrin: but I felt you guys would of done the same for me


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: kikiaso805, fesboogie, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC, WHITEMARE, carlosjimenez
whats up everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11602772
> *you didn't just hate one me did you? :0
> *


No way all I'm saying is you would have saved money :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I still remember when after 9/11 they gave a shitty fumble call to the Patriots in the AFC Championship like it was yesterday :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11602787
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: kikiaso805, fesboogie, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC, WHITEMARE, carlosjimenez
> whats up everyone
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

true true...a dub is a dub, at the same time u got all these fuckin colorado foos actin like they did something when they didn't do shit....like i said BOLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!and we gonna see who's still ridin come january ..i ain't no fake muthafucka so imma let yall know i bet sean on a c-note and he got it fair and square....POLITICS AS USUAL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11602821
> *Whutz Good!!!
> *


I'm great like tony the tiger


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11602814
> *I still remember when after 9/11 they gave a shitty fumble call to the Patriots in the AFC Championship like it was yesterday :angry:
> *


this is far from the AFC championship-- and those kind of games are always remembered :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11602843
> *true true...a dub is a dub, at the same time u got all these fuckin colorado foos actin like they did something when they didn't do shit....like i said BOLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!and we gonna see who's still ridin come january ..i ain't no fake muthafucka so imma let yall know i bet sean on a c-note and he got it fair and square....POLITICS AS USUAL
> *


Actually Sean owes me some money so you can just give it to me :cheesy: j/k


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11602783
> *You don't owe me nothing bro unless you keep my wheels :biggrin:  but I felt you guys would of done the same for me
> *


YOU KNOW ALL DAY EVERYDAY WE GOT UR BACK PERRO REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES  ...WE REAL RIDAS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE AND CAN'T NOBODY TOP THAT :biggrin: COLORADO REPPIN BIG OVER IN LA JUNTA...muthafuckin cops didn't like my sounds though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11602889
> *YOU KNOW ALL DAY EVERYDAY WE GOT UR BACK PERRO REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES  ...WE REAL RIDAS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE AND CAN'T NOBODY TOP THAT :biggrin: COLORADO REPPIN BIG OVER IN LA JUNTA...muthafuckin cops didn't like my sounds though
> *


they hate loud music down here you can probably kill someone and get away with it but you jam your radio and it's on


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11602843
> *true true...a dub is a dub, at the same time u got all these fuckin colorado foos actin like they did something when they didn't do shit....like i said BOLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!and we gonna see who's still ridin come january ..i ain't no fake muthafucka so imma let yall know i bet sean on a c-note and he got it fair and square....POLITICS AS USUAL
> *


bring you'r bolt on's and well show love homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11602990
> *R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


is that you?
you look you? you look like a tall matha fucka


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11603054
> *is that you?
> you look  you? you look like a tall matha fucka
> *


I'm only 5'6" :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11602990
> *R.O IV LIFE*
> 
> Im not really that tall-- only like 6'1. That pic does look a little wild though dont it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ROy- how many times I gotta ask you bout that Caddy- I even PMd you- whats up wit ya


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah roy (buddy buddy) wus up wit that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11603148
> *yeah roy (buddy buddy) wus up wit that caddy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup junior....what u up to perro???fuckin donkies got their cake and ate it too huh???
:machinegun:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

u ain't posting no more...ur fuckin raiders did their thang today


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:37 PM~11603217
> *u ain't posting no more...ur fuckin raiders did their thang today
> *


that was for roy :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:thumbsdown: fuckin chavas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11602990
> *R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


*I logged on and forgot I was on................I was on the phone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11602843
> *true true...a dub is a dub, at the same time u got all these fuckin colorado foos actin like they did something when they didn't do shit....like i said BOLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!and we gonna see who's still ridin come january ..i ain't no fake muthafucka so imma let yall know i bet sean on a c-note and he got it fair and square....POLITICS AS USUAL
> *



*Starting out 0-2 ain't gonna get ur bolts there homeboy.  *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

maybe not but look at last year


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

when was the last time the fuckin donkies did ANYTHING????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The rules are the rules and the score is the score, call it what you want, all I know is the bROncos are 2-0 :biggrin: 

I'll admit there were some controversial* (SP) calls, but can't cry over spilled milk  Fuck your bolts they are 0-2 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11603342
> *when was the last time the fuckin donkies did ANYTHING????
> *


*It was just a few years ago the bROncos would wipe their ass with the bolts. They couldn't beat us to save their lives. Only in the past couple of years have the bolts been contenders, but even at that, they still can't get to the big game!*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah, fuck COLORADO AND ALL THEIR FUCKIN TEAMS :biggrin: .....especially the fuckin donkies!!!!!!!let me know how much refs go for nowadays then maybe next time we could work something out :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11603379
> *It was just a few years ago the bROncos would wipe their ass with the bolts. They couldn't beat us to save their lives. Only in the past couple of years have the bolts been contenders, but even at that, they still can't get to the big game!
> *


MAYBE NOT BUT THE BRONCOS R STILL BIG PUSSIES  NOW WIPE UR ASS WIT THAT


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

BOLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN CHACHAS :biggrin: SOUTHSID3 CALIFAS Y QUE


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

SUP WRINKS????U MADE IT HOME AIGHT???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11603400
> *MAYBE NOT BUT THE BRONCOS R STILL BIG PUSSIES  NOW WIPE UR ASS WIT THAT
> *


*I'll wipe my ass with your $100 bill homie !*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11603389
> *yeah, fuck COLORADO AND ALL THEIR FUCKIN TEAMS :biggrin: .....especially the fuckin donkies!!!!!!!let me know how much refs go for nowadays then maybe next time we could work something out :0
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

COO I GOT NEXT'S MONTH RENT DOGGIE DO U WANT IT IN 1'S OR 10'S???? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11603506
> *SUP WRINKS????U MADE IT HOME AIGHT???
> *


yea made it home getting my grub on :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:cheesy: LET ME GET SOME TAMALES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 09:48 PM~11603310
> *I logged on and forgot I was on................I was on the phone :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *













Ya- I bet you forgot-- them youngens will get ya off trac like that  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

SAY WHAT U GOTTA SWIPH DON'T HOLD NUTHIN IN U AT THE PAD ANYWAY, RIGHT???


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

DEM HUEROS GOT IT TWISTED LIKE THEY REPUBLICANS AND SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

TO ALL THE COLORADO RYDERS: IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY, SAY THAT SHIT AND QUIT TRYING TO BE POETS, SENDING UR :"SUBLIMICAL BULLSHIT" :roflmao: PLEASE UR KILLING ME WITH ALL THIS HE SAID SHE SAID SHIT GET A LIFE OR A JOB


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11603663
> *DEM HUEROS GOT IT TWISTED LIKE THEY REPUBLICANS AND SHIT :biggrin:
> *


*Who u talken bout?*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

WELL WHO R THE HUEROS SEAN????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 11:39 PM~11603743
> *WELL WHO R THE HUEROS SEAN????
> *


*White folks, but who specifically u talken 'bout?*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, let me put it this way.....if the shoe fits, wear it
HUERO: imitator:im·i·tate (m-tt)
tr.v. im·i·tat·ed, im·i·tat·ing, im·i·tates 
1. To use or follow as a model.
2. 
a. To copy the actions, appearance, mannerisms, or speech of; mimic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11603654
> *SAY WHAT U GOTTA SWIPH DON'T HOLD NUTHIN IN U AT THE PAD ANYWAY, RIGHT???
> *


WHAT THE FUC ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT- SAY WHAT I GOTTA SAY ABOUT WHAT?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

NEVERMIND HOMIE...U GOOD  MY BAD THOUGHT U WERE SENDING A "SUBLIMICAL"U HAD SAID SOMETHING EARLIER AND I JUS SAID WHAT I THOUGHT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

<--------BRONCOS 2-0 !!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:57 PM~11603897
> *NEVERMIND HOMIE...U GOOD  MY BAD THOUGHT U WERE SENDING A "SUBLIMICAL"
> *


Its all good- but where did you think there was any subliminal message-- I havent even posted shit??
Where is the confusion?And what does me bein an my pad have to do with anything anyways??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11603558
> *COO I GOT NEXT'S MONTH RENT DOGGIE DO U WANT IT IN 1'S OR 10'S???? :biggrin:
> *


*I ain't even gonna comment on that dumb shit :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2008, 11:58 PM~11603905
> *<--------BRONCOS 2-0 !!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

jus cuz u mentioned u were the king of subliminical messages  and thought u were being funny at the time...by being at ur pad, i was jus stating ur status since u think the REAL RIDERS r on layitlow  we could holla on the the pm if u don't wanna disrespect carclubs homie but somethings aren't as u say perrito


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11603953
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea...I can barely talk cuz I was screaming at the TV for the whole game...stressin me out.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 15 2008, 12:05 AM~11603965
> *Hell yea...I can barely talk cuz I was screaming at the TV for the whole game...stressin me out.
> *


*Too bad you weren't there LIVE :0











:biggrin: *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 11:02 PM~11603950
> *I ain't even gonna comment on that dumb shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's all good...don't homie, but whatever mang :biggrin: i got ur feria foo  like a man.........fuckin donkies :tears:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 11:06 PM~11603975
> *Too bad you weren't there LIVE  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0  its all good priorities before all perro u know that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 15 2008, 12:08 AM~11603997
> *:0   its all good priorities before all perro u know that
> *


*I understand homie, but I was talken to SIKSIX  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 15 2008, 12:06 AM~11603976
> *it's all good...don't homie, but whatever mang :biggrin: i got ur feria foo  like a man.........fuckin donkies :tears:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11603961
> *jus cuz u mentioned u were the king of subliminical messages  and thought u were being funny at the time...by being at ur pad, i was jus stating ur status since u think the REAL RIDERS r on layitlow  we  could holla on the the pm if u don't wanna disrespect carclubs homie but somethings aren't as u say perrito
> *


What you mean by some things arent as I say? Like what dawg-- whats this all about?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 12:06 AM~11603975
> *Too bad you weren't there LIVE  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



I know...that would have be a good game to be at...still woulda stressed me out though!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

ill hit u up manana (tomorrow) homie on the PM and let u know what this is all about, im about to hit the sack and it ain't that important anyways homie but some things u say might get taken out of context and "REAL" muthafuckas don't appreciate that...GOODNITE COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11604046
> *I know...that would have be a good game to be at...still woulda stressed me out though!
> *


*I WAS THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11604062
> *ill hit u up manana (tomorrow) homie on the PM and let u know what this is all about, im about to hit the sack and it ain't that important anyways homie but some things u say might get taken out of context and "REAL" muthafuckas don't appreciate that...GOODNITE COLORADO
> *


Id really like to know what I say gets taken out of context-especialy what I said that you took out of context-- cause Im pretty straight to the point bout shit. I dont beat around the bush bout shit- I got no reason to. If someone misunderstands what I say- all they have to do is ask me what im talkin bout- I tell it like it is- alot of peeps love me for it- alot of peeps hate me for it- but either way im jus bein me and aint never gonna change to make nobody happy.
So- go ahead and PM me or whatever you wanna do with whatever thoughts you have- id really like to know what you took out of context


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH*

*Good Night bROthers!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11604143
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
> 
> Good Night bROthers!
> *


good night pRezO

*R.O. IV LIFE*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11603342
> *when was the last time the fuckin donkies did ANYTHING????
> *


*THEY WON THE LAST 2 GAMES* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

happy b day roy :buttkick:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11604064
> *I WAS THERE :biggrin:
> *



NICE..you go to every game??


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11604178
> *THEY WON THE LAST 2 GAMES :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: OK, i guess if u consider that an accomplishment


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 AM~11604999
> *:uh: OK, i guess if u consider that an accomplishment
> *



A WIN IS A WIN :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up 719?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a Preview of Vol.10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJLZvqATlak
also got a couple of vol. 9's and a vol. 8 left if anyone wants them!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good morning Colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FULLTIME~HUSTLE, WRINKLES GOODTIMES CC RIDERS!!!!

*WHAT IT DO ESE...YOU READY TO PUT IT DOWN IN SIN CITY.......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Chuck!!! How come you didn't come back in the topic till the raiders won? :biggrin: I didn't even get a chance to tell you the raiders suck... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah but for realz whutz good wit' you?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11605390
> *Whut Up Chuck!!! How come you didn't come back in the topic till the raiders won?  :biggrin:  I didn't even get a chance to tell you the raiders suck...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Nah but for realz whutz good wit' you?
> *


*THATS MESSED UP DOG......JUST HERE KICKEN IT GETTING READY FO VEGAS HOMIE..YOU GOING OR WHAT HOMIE?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:35 AM~11605466
> *THATS MESSED UP DOG......JUST HERE KICKEN IT GETTING READY FO VEGAS HOMIE..YOU GOING OR WHAT HOMIE?
> *


I was planning on it and I still might, but I think I might just work on my car since I took like 4 days off to go out there... I can't stand not having a lo to cruise!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 15 2008, 07:02 AM~11605030
> *A WIN IS A WIN :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE  ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a little progress but I'm not doing another thing until I get organized


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHERE'S ALL THE FLIKAS FROM THE MOST HATED PICNIC???*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11602456
> *I love this pic I think its the best one I took and I love the Regal
> 
> 
> ...


*NEVER MIND I FOUND SOME......LOOKS LIKE ALL OF YOU HAD A GOODTIME*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GO TeXaNs :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2008, 06:01 PM~11609612
> *GO TeXaNs :happysad:
> *


When is the game since they delayed it?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11609749
> *When is the game since they delayed it?
> *


HERE ROY DOGG  

http://www.zshare.net/audio/18848827b854837c/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11609797
> *HERE ROY DOGG
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/18848827b854837c/
> *


Thanks doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11609797
> *HERE ROY DOGG
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/18848827b854837c/
> *


*Here is the new Good Times song made by the 818 Chapter going out to all you Full Timers out there and for the few that requested it*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 05:39 PM~11609962
> *Here is the new Good Times song made by the 818 Chapter going out to all you Full Timers out there and for the few that requested it
> *


WE GONNA MAKE A NEW ONE FOO GIVING OUT SHOT OUTS 2 ALL THE FULL TIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:42 PM~11610001
> *WE GONNA MAKE A NEW ONE FOO GIVING OUT SHOT OUTS 2 ALL THE FULL TIMERS
> *


That would be the shit dog.Let me know  
Loving that hook tambien


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11609962
> *Here is the new Good Times song made by the 818 Chapter going out to all you Full Timers out there and for the few that requested it
> *


My brother is having me and Ruben take singing lessons so we can make a song :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 06:46 PM~11610056
> *My brother is having me and Ruben take singing lessons so we can make a song :cheesy:
> *


I heard him say that shit,made me bust up :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 06:50 PM~11610097
> *I heard him say that shit,made me bust up :cheesy:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here is the newest ROLLERZ ONLY 719 song, GANGSTER.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11609797
> *HERE ROY DOGG
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/18848827b854837c/
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610212
> *Here is the newest ROLLERZ ONLY 719 song, GANGSTER.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610212
> *Here is the newest ROLLERZ ONLY 719 song, GANGSTER.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11610326
> *:roflmao:
> *


*Why you laughing? We worked hard on that track. :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610212
> *Here is the newest ROLLERZ ONLY 719 song, GANGSTER.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
> *


damn that shit be bumpin :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 
Which member is that he looks familiar?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:16 PM~11610378
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Which member is that he looks familiar?
> *


The one with the drop stang


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:16 PM~11610378
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Which member is that he looks familiar?
> *


*Swiph :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn don't people know the economy is bad....
Can't lowball anybody nowdays :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:18 PM~11610392
> *Swiph  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11610402
> *Damn don't people know the economy is bad....
> Can't lowball anybody nowdays :angry:
> *


Wait until that heating bill kicks in then mofos are gonna get desperate


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11610416
> *Wait until that heating bill kicks in then mofos are gonna get desperate
> *


Yeah I'm thinking if I don't pull nada in Vegas Imma stalk my prey over Winter :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11610402
> *Damn don't people know the economy is bad....
> Can't lowball anybody nowdays :angry:
> *


*I think most people know we will come out of this economic mess pretty soon, and cars will be going for what they are worth, not for what they can get, so they are just riding the wave for as long as they can.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11610459
> *Yeah I'm thinking if I don't pull nada in Vegas Imma stalk my prey over Winter :cheesy:
> *


Theres some bad ass rides in Vegas man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11610464
> *I think most people know we will come out of this economic mess pretty soon, and cars will be going for what they are worth, not for what they can get, so they are just riding the wave for as long as they can.
> *


I hope your right about pulling out of this mess soon it sux man


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*On another note, whenever you quit bullshitt'n hit me up :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11610480
> *I hope your right about pulling out of this mess soon it sux man
> *


I hope so too I know my company is going outta business in like Jan-Feb


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11610482
> *On another note, whenever you quit bullshitt'n hit me up :cheesy:
> *


I just talked to the banker and he said the offer went down a stack :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What a dumb ass celebrating before breaking the plain.Hopefully dallas wins so I can collect some Football poll money


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 06:26 PM~11610464
> *I think most people know we will come out of this economic mess pretty soon, and cars will be going for what they are worth, not for what they can get, so they are just riding the wave for as long as they can.
> *


Whats up Sean- jus wanted to let you know you took to long on The BOX CHEVY-- I SOLD IT TONIGHT :biggrin: I put it on Craigslist late las night-- and had this fool meet me at my house when I got home today.

















Save these pics so you can have some memories of it :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Does anybody have a lowrider bike for sale?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11610821
> *Whats up Sean- jus wanted to let you know you took to long on The BOX CHEVY-- I SOLD IT TONIGHT :biggrin:  I put it on Craigslist late las night-- and had this fool meet me at my house when I got home today.
> 
> 
> ...


damn now Sean going to be like this :tears: with the interior all soaked in the impala from all the tears :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11610874
> *Does anybody have a lowrider bike for sale?
> *


How much you tryin to spend homie? Ive got a few frames- I got the hook on parts- and I do custom body work to lowrider bikes all the time. From bare frame project to a finished Candy painted show stopper-- I can take care of ya. Jus depends on what ya wanna spend. Holla if interested.
Heres a pic of my daughters trike I built for her to take to the super show.Its all OG schwinn right down to the trike kit off a 26in bike that I molded the rear fender sections in on. Didnt go to crazy on it-- Jus molded that and gold plated some things- but I was on a tight time frame- started building it on weds- gold plated everything on thursday- and got it into paint on saturday night - well sunday mornin bout 3am. As you can see I didnt even get to put the chain on it in this pic.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 15 2008, 07:47 PM~11611208
> *damn now Sean going to be like this  :tears: with the interior all soaked in the impala from all the tears :biggrin:
> *


Yup- I tried to be a bROther and give him first shot-- but he was slaccin-- :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO. HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY ROY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 06:25 PM~11610459
> *Yeah I'm thinking if I don't pull nada in Vegas Imma stalk my prey over Winter :cheesy:
> *


THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT YOU SHOULD DO-- cause you know somewhere close to christmas somebody is gonna shake loose of thier ride FOR CHEAP. I mean I hear of shit every year at christmas time or a little after for cheap. Cause 1- they are either needin to get up some money- or 2- they are sad about all the money they spent- so STALK YOUR PREY as you say- SOMETHIN WILL POP UP.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Ralph


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:47 PM~11611802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 08:47 PM~11611802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I Like it :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 09:50 PM~11611835
> *cool pic
> *


THANKS MORE TO COME....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:54 PM~11611884
> *THANKS MORE TO COME....
> *


  post what you got


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:01 PM~11611996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's an Angel on top of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11612055
> *That's an Angel on top of my ride :biggrin:
> *


This little light of mine I'm gonna let it shine


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 09:06 PM~11612065
> *This little light of mine I'm gonna let it shine
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*GHOST RIDIN THE WHIP*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*AND NOW THE SHOW....*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11612126
> *AND NOW THE SHOW....
> *


How was that show by the way?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 10:10 PM~11612135
> *How was that show by the way?
> *


IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. BIGGER THAN LAST YEAR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE PICTURES ,WHAT THAT RED 61 LOOK LIKE ANY CLOSE UPS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:24 PM~11612308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED THIS TRUCK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:25 PM~11612330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS WET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 15 2008, 10:27 PM~11612345
> *ALWAYS LIKED THIS TRUCK
> *


Yup it's nice


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 15 2008, 10:26 PM~11612335
> *NICE PICTURES ,WHAT THAT RED 61 LOOK LIKE ANY CLOSE UPS
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:31 PM~11612410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: VERY NICE THIS CAR IS CLEAN, THIS LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW, YOU GUYS HAD THE WHOLE WEEKAND FULL OF STUFF GOING ON.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ, impala63, romero13, 300MAG, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC*

What's good Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Ralph!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11612523
> *Nice Pics Ralph!
> *


THANKS SEAN. DID CHUCK EVER SHOW UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 10:39 PM~11612509
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ, impala63, romero13, 300MAG, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good Colorado!
> *


not much just buming at work


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11612523
> *Nice Pics Ralph!
> *


for real I feel like I was there :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2008, 09:43 PM~11612561
> *for real I feel like I was there :biggrin:
> *


YEP I LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:31 PM~11610517
> *I just talked to the banker and he said the offer went down a stack :cheesy:
> *


*That's funny :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think you forgot that I'm already sitting on some stacks, and don't need the money.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 11:16 PM~11612876
> *That's funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think you forgot that I'm already sitting on some stacks, and don't need the money.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT COLORADO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 10:16 PM~11612876
> *That's funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think you forgot that I'm already sitting on some stacks, and don't need the money.
> *


I wouldnt take the 14k either- but jus think bout it- *IF* you did- you could go buy that Rag we was talkin bout for the 34K


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11613009
> *I wouldnt take the 14k either- but jus think bout it- IF you did- you could go buy that Rag we was talkin bout for the 34K
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 15 2008, 09:27 PM~11611581
> *How much you tryin to spend homie? Ive got a few frames- I got the hook on parts- and I do custom body work to lowrider bikes all the time. From bare frame project to a finished Candy painted show stopper-- I can take care of ya. Jus depends on what ya wanna spend. Holla if interested.
> Heres a pic of my daughters trike I built for her to take to the super show.Its all OG schwinn right down to the trike kit off a 26in bike that I molded the rear fender sections in on. Didnt go to crazy on it-- Jus molded that and gold plated some things- but I  was on a tight time frame- started building it on weds- gold plated everything on thursday- and got it into paint on saturday night - well sunday mornin bout 3am. As you can see I didnt even get to put the chain on it in this pic.
> 
> ...


I could just use a frame, pm me with a price. And Im a body man myself but thanks for the offer, when you are done with your situation and can come to the shows and get togethers you will see the work i have done to the most hated cars, not bragging but you will see.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Morning peoples


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MORNING!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good peeps...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610212
> *Here is the newest ROLLERZ ONLY 719 song, GANGSTER.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g
> *




BANGIN'


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 15 2008, 10:02 PM~11612018
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows it going Co?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 16 2008, 11:06 AM~11615621
> *:0
> *


THANK YOU! ITS JUST THE BEGINNING FOR THIS SIX! GOT SOME NICE PLANS FOR IT  
GOTTA DO IT UP THAT BIG ROLLERZ STYLE!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 16 2008, 01:43 PM~11616804
> *THANK YOU! ITS JUST THE BEGINNING FOR THIS SIX! GOT SOME NICE PLANS FOR IT
> GOTTA DO IT UP THAT BIG ROLLERZ STYLE!
> *



THAT YOU!!! OH SHIT...HELLA NICE. YOU SEE MINE? SAME THING ONLY DROP TOP!

CHECK IT!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11617446
> *THAT YOU!!! OH SHIT...HELLA NICE. YOU SEE MINE? SAME THING ONLY DROP TOP!
> 
> CHECK IT!
> ...


OKAY I'LL TRADE YOU THEN! LOL


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP CIP


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

MINE DONT COMPARE TO YOURS! THAT DROP IS SICK! ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH, WE IN THE SAME FAMILY!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Sep 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11617491
> *WHAT UP CIP
> *


HEY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11617493
> *MINE DONT COMPARE TO YOURS! THAT DROP IS SICK!  ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH, WE IN THE SAME FAMILY!
> *



:thumbsup:  YES SIR!



Gotta keep the drop top though...I like the wind in my hair :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 16 2008, 04:18 PM~11618145
> *:thumbsup:    YES SIR!
> Gotta keep the drop top though...I like the wind in my hair  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 16 2008, 03:59 AM~11614030
> *I could just use a frame, pm me with a price. And Im a body man myself but thanks for the offer, when you are done with your situation and can come to the shows and get togethers you will see the work i have done to the most hated cars, not bragging but you will see.
> *


Its all good homie-- it aint braggin-- its called bein proud and confident of your work- if anyones talks shit about the way you speak-- then fuc em- they jus hatin. Im proud as a muthafucca of my work to- and anybody that has anything to say -I jus laugh in they face and say fuc em 2. I didnt know you did fabrication and shit-- thats why I said what I said-Im always tryin to get more work - ya feel me.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*MOUNT UP G~TIMERS WE GOING TO VEGAS..................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

as of now every we have 9 going from our chapter


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *FULLTIME~HUSTLE*

*Q~vo Big Chucks!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11617446
> *THAT YOU!!! OH SHIT...HELLA NICE. YOU SEE MINE? SAME THING ONLY DROP TOP!
> 
> CHECK IT!
> ...


*That dROp is cleeeaaannn!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 16 2008, 04:59 AM~11614030
> *I could just use a frame, pm me with a price. And Im a body man myself but thanks for the offer, when you are done with your situation and can come to the shows and get togethers you will see the work i have done to the most hated cars, not bragging but you will see.*



*I can vouch for that. Ruben has always done nice CLEAN work.  and that dates back to 96-97 :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

7 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash, impala63, flaco, WHITEMARE, SIKSIX, FULLTIME~HUSTLE


*Ahh shit, looks like every one just got off work :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11619414
> *7 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash, impala63, flaco, WHITEMARE, SIKSIX, FULLTIME~HUSTLE
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11619386
> *I can vouch for that. Ruben has always done nice CLEAN work.  and that dates back to 96-97 :cheesy:
> *


If Sean vouches for ya- its gotta be some clean work-- I cant wait to chec it out myself..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719*

ROLLERZ ONLY in the houze!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11619540
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY in the houze!
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11619497
> *If Sean vouches for ya- its gotta be some clean work-- I cant wait to chec it out myself..
> *


cool, so what do you want for a frame?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 16 2008, 07:07 PM~11619742
> *cool, so what do you want for a frame?
> *


go to the lowrider bikes section doesn't that place that used to advertise in LRM still sell bike frames and accessories the frames were pretty damn cheap also


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2008, 06:38 PM~11619991
> *go to the lowrider bikes section doesn't that place that used to advertise in LRM still sell bike frames and accessories the frames were pretty damn cheap also
> *


I only mess with OG schwinn stuff- NO FAKES HERE LARRY :biggrin: 

TOP THIS-- I got a schwinn frame Ill do for ya for 50 bux- i have to double chec- but I believe its a 1977


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11620259
> *I only mess with OG schwinn stuff- NO FAKES HERE LARRY :biggrin:
> 
> TOP THIS-- I got a schwinn frame Ill do for ya for 50 bux- i have to double chec- but I believe its a 1977
> *


I was thinking about that because if you bought one out the mag and entered it in a show what the fuck would you put for the year but 50 bux isn't that bad though for an OG


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 16 2008, 08:56 PM~11620830
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Sup ******!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11620421
> *I was thinking about that because if you bought one out the mag and entered it in a show what the fuck would you put for the year but 50 bux isn't that bad though for an OG
> *


Mos people when they buy the fakes they jus put 2007 or 2008 or whaytever year they bought- to me its kinda cheesy.
And 50 bux for an OG schwinn what I would give it to one of my bROthers for- and were all bROthers in here so thats im gonna treat MOST HATED no doubt.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11622040
> *Mos people when they buy the fakes they jus put 2007 or 2008 or whaytever year they bought- to me its kinda cheesy.
> And 50 bux for an OG schwinn what I would give it to one of my bROthers for- and were all bROthers in here so thats im gonna treat MOST HATED no doubt.
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHITE MARE HOLLA AT ME IF INTERSTEAD IT HAS EVERY THING YOU WANT .


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The hulks a bad mother fucker so whats it going for these days?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:03 AM~11622606
> *The hulks a bad mother fucker so whats it going for these days?
> *


A REAL SPECIAL PRICE FOR WHITEMARE IM GETTING IT JUST FOR HIM :biggrin: ITS EVERYTHING HE WANTS AND RIGHT IN HIS PRICE RANGE .SOME ONE WAKE THAT FUCKER UP :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 12:05 AM~11622622
> *A REAL SPECIAL PRICE FOR WHITEMARE IM GETTING IT JUST FOR HIM :biggrin: ITS EVERYTHING HE WANTS AND RIGHT IN HIS PRICE RANGE .SOME ONE WAKE THAT FUCKER UP :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah sounds cool as fuck must be nice to have the hookup :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 17 2008, 12:02 AM~11622595
> *:0  :0
> *


   TELL HOMIE TO HOLLA 5058185904. ITS NOT MINE YET BUT IT COULD BE ,ALL I GOTA DO IS MAKE A CALL AND ILL HAVE IT IN MY DRIVE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11622630
> *Hell yeah sounds cool as fuck must be nice to have the hookup :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT FUCKER WOULD LOOK BAD ASS WITH A GT PLAUQE IN THE BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11622532
> *WHITE MARE HOLLA AT ME IF INTERSTEAD IT HAS EVERY THING YOU WANT .
> 
> 
> ...


  WAKE THAT FOO UP :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:16 AM~11622685
> * WAKE THAT FOO UP  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD IDEA WAKE HIM UP AND HAVE HIM CALL ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 16 2008, 11:17 PM~11622691
> *GOOD IDEA WAKE HIM UP AND HAVE HIM CALL ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEND HIM A WAKE UP CALL ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:20 AM~11622705
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*Just snooping around the LIL world, and you?*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 12:28 AM~11622741
> *Just snooping around the LIL world, and you?
> *


Just at home drinking a beer and checking it out like yourself not too much going on though


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 12:29 AM~11622748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have a chromed out motor??


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11622768
> *Does it have a chromed out motor??
> *


THATS ALL IT NEEDS ,ITLL GIVE HIM A LIL MOR TO DO WITH IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 12:36 AM~11622789
> *THATS ALL IT NEEDS ,ITLL GIVE HIM A LIL MOR TO DO WITH IT
> *


I only asked because its been redone and I haven't seen it in a while non the less still bad ass and the motor it had in it last time I seen it was clean I mean no chrome but very well taken care of


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:37 AM~11622793
> *I only asked because its been redone and I haven't seen it in a while non the less still bad ass and the motor it had in it last time I seen it was clean I mean no chrome but very well taken care of
> *


YA HE DID ALOT TO IT ,MURUAL ,ROB VANDERSLIC PATTERNS ,NEW INTERIOR ,NEW HYDRO SET UP , AND MORE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 16 2008, 11:29 PM~11622748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEND IT OVER 2 SO CAL FOR A FEW HOPPS THEN WE WILL SEND IT BAK :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:40 AM~11622807
> *SEND IT OVER 2 SO CAL FOR A FEW HOPPS THEN WE WILL SEND IT BAK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:40 AM~11622807
> *SEND IT OVER 2 SO CAL FOR A FEW HOPPS THEN WE WILL SEND IT BAK  :biggrin:
> *


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=34038147


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 16 2008, 11:42 PM~11622816
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


NICE RIDE HOPE ROY DOGG GETS IT NEEDS MINOR WORK DONE AND WILL SET IT OFF IN COLORADO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:44 AM~11622833
> *NICE RIDE HOPE ROY DOGG GETS IT NEEDS MINOR WORK DONE AND WILL SET IT OFF IN COLORADO
> *


YA IT HAS ROYS NAME ALL OVER IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll get at you later today Paul


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 12:09 AM~11622639
> *:biggrin: THAT FUCKER WOULD LOOK BAD ASS WITH A GT PLAUQE IN THE BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:
> *


BUT IT LOOKS JUST FINE WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 09:08 AM~11623958
> *BUT IT LOOKS BETTER WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE! :biggrin:
> *



FIX.T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11624010
> *FIX.T  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS TRYIN TO BE NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up sip love the new ride


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11619373
> *That dROp is cleeeaaannn!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 17 2008, 09:10 AM~11624293
> *what up sip love the new ride
> *


THANKS MAX! WHAT U UP TO?!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 09:09 AM~11624279
> *I WAS TRYIN TO BE NICE! :biggrin:
> *


buy it then


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 09:58 AM~11624657
> *buy it then
> *


NOT A BALLER! DONT HAVE CASH LIKE THAT! AND EVEN IF I DID, I DONT BUY READY MADE CARS! I'D RATHER STRUGGLE TO BUILD MY OWN! YOU KNOW WHATS UP PAUL!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:24 AM~11624923
> *NOT A BALLER! DONT HAVE CASH LIKE THAT! AND EVEN IF I DID, I DONT BUY READY MADE CARS! I'D RATHER STRUGGLE TO BUILD MY OWN! YOU KNOW WHATS UP PAUL!
> *



whats up cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2008, 10:59 AM~11625252
> *whats up cip
> *


WHAT UP CHUCK!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:24 AM~11624923
> *NOT A BALLER! DONT HAVE CASH LIKE THAT! AND EVEN IF I DID, I DONT BUY READY MADE CARS! I'D RATHER STRUGGLE TO BUILD MY OWN! YOU KNOW WHATS UP PAUL!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE MYSELF , YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 08:08 AM~11623958
> *BUT IT LOOKS JUST FINE WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE! :biggrin:
> *


*I dunno what Monster has planned, but I'm sure he'll bust out something sicker than the Hulk. :biggrin: I was happy to have it back in the RO familia, but selling it is all part of upgrading  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:24 AM~11624923
> *NOT A BALLER! DONT HAVE CASH LIKE THAT! AND EVEN IF I DID, I DONT BUY READY MADE CARS! I'D RATHER STRUGGLE TO BUILD MY OWN! YOU KNOW WHATS UP PAUL!
> *


*I do :biggrin:  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *impala63*

*What's good JR?*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Anybody got some 1993 Fleetwood trim peices? Passenger side bumper and front fender trim.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 12:15 PM~11625913
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63
> 
> What's good JR?
> *


Just eating lunch.Whats up with you Sean?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado ??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

IS VEGAS READY ?????


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 12:13 PM~11625895
> *I dunno what Monster has planned, but I'm sure he'll bust out something sicker than the Hulk.  :biggrin:  I was happy to have it back in the RO familia, but selling it is all part of upgrading
> *


Alot of people dont know hes got a bad ass 62 in his garage! Just needs to be finished!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 11:48 AM~11625721
> *CHILLIN HOMIE JUST TRYING TO SURVIVE MYSELF , YOU GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


Ya were going!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11625905
> *I do :biggrin:
> *


havent we had this conversation already!? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG TIGGER?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 11:50 AM~11626212
> *Ya were going!
> *


R U SURE UR GOIN????? CALL ME.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 11:14 AM~11625905
> *I do :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME *****..


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:01 PM~11626321
> *WHAT UP BIG TIGGER?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOIN TO VEGAS AGAIN !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 17 2008, 12:03 PM~11626338
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


READY 2 GO ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:02 PM~11626326
> *R U SURE UR GOIN????? CALL ME.
> *


Yup! Im still waiting for you to call me for my air cleaner!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11626414
> *Yup! Im still waiting for you to call me for my air cleaner!
> *


IM WAITN ON YOU ..


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11626402
> *READY 2 GO ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11626424
> *IM WAITN ON YOU ..
> *


I'll call u when i get out of work!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:16 PM~11626448
> *:uh: I'll call u when i get out of work!
> *


COO, DONT FORGET THE WHITE PAINT.. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11626391
> *GOIN TO VEGAS AGAIN !!!
> 
> 
> ...



BIG PIMPIN' STYLEZ...LIKE THAT JERSEY TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Chris???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES? WHATS GOOD WITH YA?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11627664
> *WHAT UP FES? WHATS GOOD WITH YA?
> *


finally off work, so im good now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11626391
> *GOIN TO VEGAS AGAIN !!!
> 
> 
> ...


*coROna in the lap, BM on the side, chillen with my bROthers, going live in Vegas..............PRICELESS!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 17 2008, 12:47 PM~11626188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Them 30" Dubs are killen 'em. What they know about $20,000 shoes :cheesy: RO 4 LIFE !*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Sep 17 2008, 12:49 PM~11626205
> *Alot of people dont know hes got a bad ass 62 in his garage! Just needs to be finished!
> *


YA HE DOES BUT THATS NOT WHAT HE'S SHOOTING FOR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul, Sean, Y Chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, TRU505RYDA, WHITEMARE


*What's good bROther? What's cracken GOODTIMERS? *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11628487
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, TRU505RYDA, WHITEMARE
> What's good bROther? What's cracken GOODTIMERS?
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and Chuch :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11628484
> *What up Paul, Sean, Y Chuck
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11628467
> *YA HE DOES BUT THATS NOT WHAT HE'S SHOOTING FOR
> *


SUP PAUL , ROY AND ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11628484
> *What up Paul, Sean, Y Chuck
> *



just chillen bRO you


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11628484
> *What up Paul, Sean, Y Chuck
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 05:26 PM~11628505
> *SUP PAUL , ROY AND ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11628487
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, TRU505RYDA, WHITEMARE
> What's good bROther? What's cracken GOODTIMERS?
> *




just got home from work! whats up with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Waiting for Vegas to hit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:27 PM~11628523
> *Waiting for Vegas to hit
> *



are you driving out?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2008, 05:27 PM~11628522
> *just got home from work! whats up with you?
> *


*Chillen ******. I've been really debating posting the 65 for sale.   *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:29 PM~11628534
> *Chillen ******. I've been really debating posting the 65 for sale.
> *



whats next?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *SIKSIX,* WHITEMARE

*Sup bROther, how are the new additions doing? :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 04:27 PM~11628521
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:30 PM~11628545
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SIKSIX, WHITEMARE
> 
> Sup bROther, how are the new additions doing? :biggrin:
> *



Chillen...watching the clock so I can bounce...hahaha. Bolt ons will be on tomorrow. I got a LONG weekend ahead of me :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2008, 05:28 PM~11628531
> *are you driving out?
> *


nah this is the way we roll..................

























:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 17 2008, 05:30 PM~11628544
> *whats next?
> *


*One of our bROthers in our chapter is selling his 64 SS vert. It's in a million pieces, but the frame and undies are done. It needs paint, a new top, interior, some small misc. things, and put it back together.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2008, 05:31 PM~11628559
> *SUP  :wave:
> *


*Waiting for Vegas :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The guy with the wrapped X-frame total rolling chasis is willing to take 10k if anyone is interested.Full undies chromed engine ford 9 wishbone and a 62 vert body


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 17 2008, 05:31 PM~11628560
> *Chillen...watching the clock so I can bounce...hahaha. Bolt ons will be on tomorrow. I got a LONG weekend ahead of me  :happysad:
> *


*Pics or it didn't happen!






































JK bRO! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11628618
> *The guy with the wrapped X-frame total rolling chasis is willing to take 10k if anyone is interested.Full undies chromed engine ford 9 wishbone and a 62 vert body
> *


*The white deuce you showed me on your camera?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:39 PM~11628632
> *The white deuce you showed me on your camera?
> *


yeah needs alot of fab work but the undies are killen em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sean what's the price on that thing you sent me?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:36 PM~11628599
> *One of our bROthers in our chapter is selling his 64 SS vert. It's in a million pieces, but the frame and undies are done. It needs paint, a new top, interior, some small misc. things, and put it back together.
> *


That would be clean...like the fact that its an SS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11628621
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> JK bRO! :biggrin:
> *



BEFORE AND AFTER'S :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:32 PM~11628567
> *nah this is the way we roll..................
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 17 2008, 05:45 PM~11628686
> *BEFORE AND AFTER'S  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:42 PM~11628651
> *Sean what's the price on that thing you sent me?
> *


*PM Sent  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sent back :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Aight fellaz...time to go home.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 17 2008, 05:59 PM~11628839
> *Aight fellaz...time to go home.
> *


*6:00 Bell is ringing :biggrin:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, *SWIPH*


*What's good besides stacking paper bROther! :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 06:00 PM~11628867
> *6:00 Bell is ringing :biggrin:
> *



Fa sho...I'm out like a fat kid in dodge ball :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 05:02 PM~11628881
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FIRMEX, SWIPH
> What's good besides stacking paper bROther!  :biggrin:
> *


Besides staccin it- SPENDIN it  
But oh well- aint none of this shit worth my freedom- I atleast gotta do what I can do to fight for it- ya feel me.
You like that pic though huh :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

quote- ROLLERZ ONLY 24/7
Them 30" Dubs are killen 'em. What they know about $20,000 shoes RO 4 LIFE !  :biggrin: 

ANd I thought I spent alot on shoes :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

So is anybody gonna buy THE HULK or what?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11629486
> *So is anybody gonna buy THE HULK or what?
> *


NOT FOR SALE ANY MORE .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 07:15 PM~11629502
> *NOT FOR SALE ANY MORE .
> *


NOT BY ME ANYWAYS I NEVER DID THE TRADE WITH MONSTER ,SINCE WHITEMARE DIDNT WANT IT , DONT KNOW IF EDDIE'S GONNA TRY AND SELL I THOUGH .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 06:15 PM~11629502
> *NOT FOR SALE ANY MORE .
> *


So who has it now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Paul


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 06:18 PM~11629524
> *NOT BY ME ANYWAYS I NEVER DID THE TRADE WITH MONSTER ,SINCE WHITEMARE DIDNT WANT IT , DONT KNOW IF EDDIE'S GONNA TRY AND SELL I THOUGH .
> *


What was the reason for not wantin this one?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:18 PM~11629529
> *So who has it now?
> *


MONSTER STILL HAS IT ,I JUST HAD THE OPTION TO GET IT ,BUT I DIDNT DO IT , SINCE WHITEMARE PASSED ON IT .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11629543
> *What was the reason for not wantin this one?
> *


DONT KNOW WHITEMARE PASSED ON IT .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11629543
> *What was the reason for not wantin this one?
> *


I'm stubborn :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 06:25 PM~11629597
> *I'm stubborn :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same damn thing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I mean -its got undies- it hits 50- its got candy- it can hit the streets- its clowinin alot of G-bodies out on the circuit- I mean what else could the reason be-- :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:29 PM~11629639
> *I was thinkin the same damn thing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I mean -its got undies- it hits 50- its got candy- it can hit the streets- its clowinin alot of G-bodies out on the circuit- I mean what else could the reason be-- :biggrin:
> *


I dunno maybe I just can't go from a Deuce to a G-Body


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 06:39 PM~11629729
> *I dunno maybe I just can't go from a Deuce to a G-Body
> *


 THAT IS FULLY UNDERSTANDABLE- no doubt. So basically what you are sayin is that you are on the hunt for only an impala? Why dont you jus grab Seans and spend 2 -3 grand on undies. Atleast then youd have a Candy drop top Imp- with undies- or is that still not meetin expectations? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11629783
> *THAT IS FULLY UNDERSTANDABLE- no doubt. So basically what you are sayin is that you are on the hunt for only an impala?  Why dont you jus grab Seans and spend 2 -3 grand on undies. Atleast then youd have a Candy drop top Imp- with undies- or is that still not meetin expectations? :dunno:
> *


me and Sean came close and I think this ride that Imma buy is only temporary anyways.I really want an X frame rag with full undies and motor that can get up in the at least 50's and I aint gonna stop at one car til I get there.  
I'm getting there............one low low at a time :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 07:00 PM~11629952
> *me and Sean came close and I think this ride that Imma buy is only temporary anyways.I really want an X frame rag with full undies and motor that can get up in the at least 50's and I aint gonna stop at one car til I get there.
> I'm getting there............one low low at a time :biggrin:
> *


So you only want a 64 or older huh- thats cool. and I understand about the one ride at a time till you get there shit- trust me. 
Which ride are you close to buyin right now?? any pics?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 07:29 PM~11629639
> *I was thinkin the same damn thing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I mean -its got undies- it hits 50- its got candy- it can hit the streets- its clowinin alot of G-bodies out on the circuit- I mean what else could the reason be-- :biggrin:
> *


x2 he asked for a gbody strapped and show , it ant gonna get no better then that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2008, 08:44 PM~11630403
> *x2 he asked for a gbody strapped and show , it ant gonna get no better then that
> *


well I did in my initial forum last year then they combined my 2 topics from this year and last year.Gotta luv the Hulk much love ,but it being so well known just kinda set me down.I really can't see going to a G-body unless it was in the top 3,guess I'm not a G-body guy at heart.....gimme an X framed Impy with some chrome and we're GOOD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11630476
> *well I did in my initial forum last year then they combined my 2 topics from this year and last year.Gotta luv the Hulk much love ,but it being so well known just kinda set me down.I really can't see going to a G-body unless it was in the top 3,guess I'm not a G-body guy at heart.....gimme an X framed Impy with some chrome and we're GOOD
> *


ROy- if you find a rag top impala- chromed undies- chromed motor- juiced up and in the price range you are tryin to buy in at ill take one as well- thats if you passit up i mean :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11630624
> *ROy- if you find a rag top impala- chromed undies- chromed motor- juiced up  and in the price range you are tryin to buy in at ill take one as well-  thats if you passit up i mean :biggrin:
> *


that is my long-term goal  
price range will be alot higher by then :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 08:16 PM~11630712
> *that is my long-term goal
> price range will be alot higher by then :biggrin:
> *


Im wit ya on that- alot more money - is alot more ride- and alot more worth it of course. BUT WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO IN THE MEAN TIME?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 09:19 PM~11630745
> *Im wit ya on that- alot more money - is alot more ride- and alot more worth it of course. BUT WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO IN THE MEAN TIME?
> *


you will see homie but I gotta tell ya......I aint coming out crawling


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 08:26 PM~11630814
> *you will see homie but I gotta tell ya......I aint coming out crawling
> *


Atleast PM what it is- whats up with that-- dont be a busta *****.
Im sure you got somethin comin out- aint nobody got a lil money in they pocket gonna go with out a ride-- we both know that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11631032
> *Atleast PM what it is- whats up with that-- dont be a busta *****.
> Im sure you got somethin comin out- aint nobody got a lil money in they pocket gonna go with out a ride-- we both know that :biggrin:
> *


I don't have a definate on the top ten yet, but the Top Ten I can almost promise you heard of


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11631069
> *I don't have a definate on the top ten yet, but the Top Ten I can almost promise you heard of
> *


Come on now *****- atleast PM that shit to me- I aint gonna post it or nothin. Im jus curious- The hunt for a car is always a fun thing- so you're killin me :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

<span style='color:red'>*FORUM.ROLLERZONLY.COM*</a>


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11631569
> *Whats up Co?
> *


What up pimpin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *SWIPH*

*What's good bROther? You done harassing ROy?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:33 PM~11631624
> *<span style='color:red'>FORUM.ROLLERZONLY.COM</a>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 17 2008, 08:52 PM~11630476
> *well I did in my initial forum last year then they combined my 2 topics from this year and last year.Gotta luv the Hulk much love ,but it being so well known just kinda set me down.I really can't see going to a G-body unless it was in the top 3,guess I'm not a G-body guy at heart.....gimme an X framed Impy with some chrome and we're GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: HEY I AINT MAD AT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 17 2008, 09:45 PM~11631772
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> 
> What's good bROther? You done harassing ROy?
> ...


You should know me better than that- this aint nowhere near harrassin :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CIPIE and FES?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Good morning 719-303


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 18 2008, 08:31 AM~11633777
> *what up CIPIE and FES?
> *


What up chris!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 18 2008, 08:31 AM~11633777
> *what up CIPIE and FES?
> *


Whutz Good Chris and the rest of the CO ridaz out there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 18 2008, 08:33 AM~11633790
> *What up chris!
> *


Nice name change Cip


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 18 2008, 07:32 AM~11633783
> *ROther. Whats good wit ya*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 09:44 AM~11634235
> *What up bROther.  Whats good wit ya
> *


Just workin! finally got some decent work in at the shop.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11634641
> *Just workin! finally got some decent work in at the shop.
> *



What kind of shop you got?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 18 2008, 01:59 PM~11636203
> *What kind of shop you got?
> *


Dont have my own shop anymore, But i work at a body shop in Colorado Springs.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2008, 04:45 PM~11637672
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11637778
> *whutz good!!!
> *



chillen bRO you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2008, 05:22 PM~11637951
> *chillen bRO you
> *


same... any luck wit' ur truck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 18 2008, 05:30 PM~11637996
> *same... any luck wit' ur truck?
> *




:no: :no: :no: how is the cutty coming out


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2008, 05:38 PM~11638075
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  how is the cutty coming out
> *


Itz coming!!! sooner than peeps think!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO WHAT CRACKING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 18 2008, 05:44 PM~11638678
> *WHATS UP CO WHAT CRACKING
> *


Whats good dawg-- hows things goin down your way


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Name Change Cip Dawg. Now u have to keep that 66 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I see that ROy hasn't been on all day :scrutinize: Must be picking up the Hulk :0*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11638764
> *I see that ROy hasn't been on all day :scrutinize:  Must be picking up the Hulk :0
> *


If he grabs THE HULK- im gonna definetly Harass him :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 18 2008, 06:44 PM~11638678
> *WHATS UP CO WHAT CRACKING
> *


Whut Up Rich!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 18 2008, 03:18 PM~11636863
> *Dont have my own shop anymore, But i work at a body shop in Colorado Springs.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up bRO's, how colorado hangin...
hope everyone is good.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

cip dogg... hows the 66 coming,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 06:31 PM~11639045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS SO GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up homies...

for the RO Family 

check it out
http://forum.rollerzonly.com/


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS SO GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that gave me some pain just looking at it
that had to hurt like a matha fucka


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:33 PM~11631624
> *<span style='color:red'>FORUM.ROLLERZONLY.COM</a>
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE REGISTER!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 06:57 PM~11638764
> *I see that ROy hasn't been on all day :scrutinize:  Must be picking up the Hulk :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats goin on ROy? i wanna know-- stop bullshittin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Co?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11641052
> *Whats good Co?
> *





:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11641067
> *:wave:
> *


hows it going Chuck?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I see you looking Ralph post some updates on that cutty


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11641052
> *Whats good Co?
> *


WHATS THE WORD BIG L DAWG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11641090
> *I see you looking Ralph post some updates on that cutty
> *


I LOST THE MEMORY CARD WITH THE PICS ON IT ILL TAKE SOME THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11641092
> *WHATS THE WORD BIG L DAWG
> *


Not much just about to go to work I'm gonna finish welding up my bike tonight when I get there :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11641138
> *Not much just about to go to work I'm gonna finish welding up my bike tonight when I get there :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE TO GO TO WORK AND GET PAID TO WORK ON YOUR OWN SHIT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11641154
> *MUST BE NICE TO GO TO WORK AND GET PAID TO WORK ON YOUR OWN SHIT
> *


Thats the only benefit to my job I wish I worked days and had a normal life though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11641085
> *hows it going Chuck?
> *



good when r u guys comin to pueblo to come cruise


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH*

*What's good bROthers?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11641166
> *good when r u guys comin to pueblo to come cruise
> *


Hell I'm all for that lets set something up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11641171
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
> 
> What's good bROthers?
> *



CHILLEN ****** YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH

*What ******?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11641179
> *Hell I'm all for that lets set something up
> *



LETS FIGURE OUT A WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11641179
> *Hell I'm all for that lets set something up
> *


*We need to organize an end of the year barbecue/kickback with one last cruise before it gets too cold.  *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOT THIS FOR SALE 8500














, BRAND NEW INTERIOR AND SET UP AND PAINT .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 09:53 PM~11641106
> *I LOST THE MEMORY CARD WITH THE PICS ON IT ILL TAKE SOME THIS WEEKEND
> *


Whats good Ralph- I thought you were suppose to hit me bac up- you bullshittin or what?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719


*R.O up in this mutha fucca!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11641208
> *We need to organize an end of the year barbecue/kickback with one last cruise before it gets too cold.
> *


That would be cool but it doesn't even have to be a bbq. It would be nice to meet up as many as we can but not worry who shows up and then we can invade the streets for a while. We can all cruise down to some resteraunt doesn't have to be anything expensive just a place to kick it and bs and then back to cruising or some shit I think that sounds good that way were all out cruising more than chillin does that make sense?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 11:05 PM~11641238
> *Whats good Ralph- I thought you were suppose to hit me bac up- you bullshittin or what?
> *


I HAVE BEEN LATELY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 10:02 PM~11641208
> *We need to organize an end of the year barbecue/kickback with one last cruise before it gets too cold.
> *


Sounds likea plan-- can we start early so I can make it home by curfew-- :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11641274
> *I HAVE BEEN LATELY
> *


Come on now- stop bullshittin *****-- let me knoc this shit out for ya so you can move onto the next step........... I got somethin special in mind-- Imean this is SWIPHSTYLES of course


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

2003 JAG ON 20S KENWOOD TOUCH SCREEN 60 K MILES 10,000.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11641292
> *Come on now- stop bullshittin *****-- let me knoc this shit out for ya so you can move onto the next step........... I got somethin special in mind-- Imean this is SWIPHSTYLES of course
> *


 IM JUST WAITING FOR THIS ***** TO CUT IT UP AND START IT. BUT HE WONT RETURN ANY OF MY PHONE CALLS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

2002 NAVI ON 24S WITH CLARION FLIP OUT DECK 60K MILES 10 K ,I HOLD THE TITLES TO ALL THESE CARS ,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:13 PM~11641308
> *IM JUST WAITING FOR THIS ***** TO CUT IT UP AND START IT. BUT HE WONT RETURN ANY OF MY PHONE CALLS
> *


CUT WHAT UP- and start what?
dont tellme you are gonna pay for some basic shit :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11641342
> *CUT WHAT UP- and start what?
> *



:uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2008, 11:07 PM~11641261
> *That would be cool but it doesn't even have to be a bbq. It would be nice to meet up as many as we can but not worry who shows up and then we can invade the streets for a while. We can all cruise down to some resteraunt doesn't have to be anything expensive just a place to kick it and bs and then back to cruising or some shit I think that sounds good that way were all out cruising more than chillin does that make sense?
> *


*That makes perfect sense. Let's do it! :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11641342
> *CUT WHAT UP- and start what?
> dont tellme you are gonna pay for some basic shit :uh:
> *


THE TRUNK *****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 11:19 PM~11641363
> *That makes perfect sense. Let's do it! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 10:19 PM~11641363
> *That makes perfect sense. Let's do it! :cheesy:
> *


I GOT SHOTGUN IN THE DROP :biggrin: 
well unless I bring my lady- and you got your lady i guess-LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11641373
> *THE TRUNK *****
> *


Damn *****- you gonna come out with an undercarriage car and pay for some same ol bullshit- IM DISAPOINTED IN YOU- but o well- if you can live with it --Ill let you-- :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 11:22 PM~11641391
> *Damn *****- you gonna come out with an undercarriage car and pay for some same ol bullshit- IM DISAPOINTED IN YOU- but o well- if you can live with it --Ill let you-- :uh:
> *


HE IS JUST STARTING IT, SO I CAN PULL THE BODY OFF. WHOS KNOWS WHAT THE TRUNK WILL LOOK LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11641412
> *HE IS JUST STARTING IT, SO I CAN PULL THE BODY OFF. WHOS KNOWS WHAT THE TRUNK WILL LOOK LIKE  :biggrin:
> *


It takes like 8mounts to get the body off- not muchwork at all- so what possibly couldhe be doin ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 11:19 PM~11641363
> *That makes perfect sense. Let's do it! :cheesy:
> *


This month is almost down the toilet so are we talking next month??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO RIDAZ !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 18 2008, 06:56 PM~11638757
> *Nice Name Change Cip Dawg. Now u have to keep that 66 :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up with all my RYDERS this mornin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 09:57 AM~11643539
> *Whats up with all my RYDERS this mornin
> *


What up bROther!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED CC*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11645309
> *MOST HATED CC
> *


I GOT SOME PICTURES FOR YOU :cheesy: WHATS GOING ON COLORADO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG POPPA WERE YOU LIVE IN AURORA? MY MOM LIVES OFF COFAX AN PIEORA A STREET CALLED NOME


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup ivan???ready for vegas homie :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 08:57 AM~11643539
> *Whats up with all my RYDERS this mornin
> *


PM sent


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 12:57 PM~11645323
> *BIG POPPA WERE YOU LIVE IN AURORA? MY MOM LIVES OFF COFAX AN PIEORA A STREET CALLED NOME
> *


Not too far from that, Chambers and Illiff. Colfax is 15th, so Illiff would sorta be like -15th or so, maybe a couple miles away


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2008, 01:23 PM~11645504
> *Not too far from that, Chambers and Illiff.  Colfax is 15th, so Illiff would sorta be like -15th or so, maybe a couple miles away
> *


I GOT A OLD FRIEND THAT LIVES OVER THERE, WHEN I LIVE OUT THERE WE LIVED IN LARKSPUR, WAY OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WAS THIS WEEKAND


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS 59 IS GONNA BE SOMETHING WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on Colorado.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THERE IS ALOT MORE PICTURES IN THE UTAH TOPIC,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up phillipa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 19 2008, 04:29 PM~11646920
> *what up phillipa
> *


JUST GONNA GO CLEAN OUT MY BASEMENT, I KNOW YOU SEEN THAT OTHER LINCOLN COME UP :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY WIFE PUT THIS PAD ON THE TURTLE SO IT WOULDNT PEE ON THE FLOOR :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 05:54 PM~11647122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny shit homie
is it ok if I still your pic for offtopic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 19 2008, 06:14 PM~11647715
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats funny shit homie
> is it ok if I still your pic for offtopic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup CO ??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2008, 03:21 AM~11642211
> *This month is almost down the toilet so are we talking next month??
> *


*What do you say we shoot for October 5th? or the 19th?

What does everyone think?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11648903
> *What do you say we shoot for October 5th? or the 19th?
> 
> What does everyone think?
> *


I'll have to look at a calendar but we need some more input from other riders that might make it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 05:19 PM~11646826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looking smooth player


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 19 2008, 08:47 PM~11648903
> *What do you say we shoot for October 5th? or the 19th?
> 
> What does everyone think?
> *


Damn prezo- you need to get a fuccin secretary to answer your phone or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 04:19 PM~11646826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FUCCIN LOVE THIS LAC- I remember the 1st time I saw it a couple years ago in the Springs on CINCO- i wanted to buy it then- I knew I should have. that was the day you drove it bac to UTAH and hit some snow when leavin CO - right?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11649412
> *Damn prezo- you need to get a fuccin secretary to answer your phone or somethin :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11649436
> *I FUCCIN LOVE THIS LAC- I remember the 1st time I saw it a couple years ago in the Springs on CINCO- i wanted to buy it then- I knew I should have. that was the day you drove it bac to UTAH and hit some snow when leavin CO - right?
> *


*X2*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11649412
> *Damn prezo- you need to get a fuccin secretary to answer your phone or somethin :biggrin:
> *


*I was busy all day bROther. dROve all the way to north Thorton, stopped in Springs, then to Pueblo :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 19 2008, 11:53 PM~11649730
> *I was busy all day bROther. dROve all the way to north Thorton, stopped in Springs, then to Pueblo :0
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 19 2008, 11:53 PM~11649730
> *I was busy all day bROther. dROve all the way to north Thorton, stopped in Springs, then to Pueblo :0
> *


lol what the hell ya doin?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SEAN-- ROY- DONT YALL KNOW IM SWIPHSTYLES. Yall done said to much. at first- I wouldnt have thought nothin- and if ROy wouldnt have put that LOL at the biggining I still wouldnt think much- but now I FUCCIN KNOW- dont worry- I wont say nothin- but ROy- you best be postin some pics soon- or im gonna go with my assumption and post em myself  
Ill put a full stack- hell Ive even put 2 that says im right :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 20 2008, 12:18 AM~11649856
> *SEAN-- ROY- DONT YALL KNOW IM SWIPHSTYLES. Yall done said to much. at first- I wouldnt have thought nothin- and if ROy wouldnt have put that LOL at the biggining I still wouldnt think much- but now I FUCCIN KNOW- dont worry- I wont say nothin- but ROy- you best be postin some pics soon- or im gonna go with my assumption and post em myself
> Ill put a full stack- hell Ive even put 2 that says im right :biggrin:
> *


Post your assumptions I wont be mad at you :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 19 2008, 10:02 PM~11649436
> *I FUCCIN LOVE THIS LAC- I remember the 1st time I saw it a couple years ago in the Springs on CINCO- i wanted to buy it then- I knew I should have. that was the day you drove it bac to UTAH and hit some snow when leavin CO - right?
> *


YEP, IT WAS SUNNY THEN RAIN, ALL OF THE SUDDEN SNOWING REAL BAD I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL AND MY WIPERS WENT OUT HAD TO DRIVE AND KEEP WIPING OFF THE WINDOWS. GOT HOME AND STARTING WORKING AGAIN I WAS LIKE WHAT A DAY. I'M GLAD SOMEONE LIKES IT THANKS. I GOT MORE OF THAT RIVI SOME WHERE HE LIVES OUT BY ME THIS WAS ABOUT 1HOUR FROM WHERE WE LIVE THEY DROVE DOWN TOO. WE ALL WERE GOING 2 GETHER BUT I ENDED UP MAKING THE DRIVE MYSELF THEN MY LADY CAME DOWN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 20 2008, 12:18 AM~11649856
> *SEAN-- ROY- DONT YALL KNOW IM SWIPHSTYLES. Yall done said to much. at first- I wouldnt have thought nothin- and if ROy wouldnt have put that LOL at the biggining I still wouldnt think much- but now I FUCCIN KNOW- dont worry- I wont say nothin- but ROy- you best be postin some pics soon- or im gonna go with my assumption and post em myself
> Ill put a full stack- hell Ive even put 2 that says im right :biggrin:
> *


aint even that I just seen his ass driving through Springs yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING EVERYBODY*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew 719 rydaz and ofcourse the 303...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11638744
> *Whats good dawg-- hows things goin down your way
> *


its all good homie starting on my S.S in a week


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 18 2008, 07:14 PM~11638895
> *Whut Up Rich!!!
> *


what up fes how are thing there cracking over here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2008, 12:02 AM~11649760
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*What's good Big L Dawg?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 20 2008, 12:18 AM~11649856
> *SEAN-- ROY- DONT YALL KNOW IM SWIPHSTYLES. Yall done said to much. at first- I wouldnt have thought nothin- and if ROy wouldnt have put that LOL at the biggining I still wouldnt think much- but now I FUCCIN KNOW- dont worry- I wont say nothin- but ROy- you best be postin some pics soon- or im gonna go with my assumption and post em myself
> Ill put a full stack- hell Ive even put 2 that says im right :biggrin:
> *


*This ****** :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 20 2008, 10:39 AM~11651126
> *its all good homie starting on my S.S in a week
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11651177
> *What's good Big L Dawg?
> *


Not much bro just came back from airport days they were giving free airplane rides n shit it was cool as hell. I'm tired though I worked last night so I'm off to bed. I'm thinking the 19th on that cruise thing man you get any other input??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11651126
> *its all good homie starting on my S.S in a week
> *


You wanna buy a 65 SS 396 #s matching car to start on instead :biggrin: 
*CHEAP*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

quote=WHITEMARE,Sep 20 2008, 06:21 AM~11650490]
aint even that I just seen his ass driving through Springs yesterday :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 20 2008, 09:53 AM~11651178
> *This ****** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN YALL ****** BE BULLSHITTIN- I think Im gonna have to make a few phone calls to chec my assumption :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 20 2008, 08:15 AM~11650838
> *Whut It Dew 719 rydaz and ofcourse the 303...
> *


are you sending subliminal messages again- :biggrin: 

Jus messin homie- whats up big dawg


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 20 2008, 04:27 AM~11650366
> *YEP, IT WAS SUNNY THEN RAIN, ALL OF THE SUDDEN SNOWING REAL BAD I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL AND MY WIPERS WENT OUT HAD TO DRIVE AND KEEP WIPING OFF THE WINDOWS. GOT HOME AND STARTING WORKING AGAIN I WAS LIKE WHAT A DAY. I'M GLAD SOMEONE LIKES IT THANKS. I GOT MORE OF THAT RIVI SOME WHERE HE LIVES OUT BY ME THIS WAS ABOUT 1HOUR FROM WHERE WE LIVE THEY DROVE DOWN TOO. WE ALL WERE GOING 2 GETHER BUT I ENDED UP MAKING THE DRIVE MYSELF THEN MY LADY CAME DOWN.
> *


I WANT PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 20 2008, 06:21 PM~11653139
> *:wave: whats up CO
> *


Whats poppin Chris?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2008, 06:24 PM~11653149
> *Whats poppin Chris?
> *


not much just sitting here drinking a beer with Joey and burning him that Ice Cube because he said you showed it to him and he liked it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Joe?
how was the home coming game last night?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 20 2008, 01:18 PM~11651918
> *are you sending subliminal messages again- :biggrin:
> 
> Jus messin homie- whats up big dawg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey thatz why I threw 303 in there... :biggrin: I was even gonna put 720 in there so no one would get pissed!!! On a real note, I really don't think alot of Denver rydaz get on here... But anywayz jus chillin' dawg how much is the '65 goin' for?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL MY GOODTIMERS AND ALL RIDERS OUT THERE REPEN IN THE ROCKIE STATE.........JUST PASSEN BY!!!!* 










*SEE YOU GUYS IN SIN CITY!!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whadup CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito,Tharen,Y Ralph
Wake up Colorado it's football time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We up and ready!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hopefully the raiders beat Buttfucklo today :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:12 AM~11656790
> *hopefully the raiders beat Buttfucklo today :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: Buffalo has looked half way descent...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:05 AM~11656749
> *What up Paulito,Tharen,Y Ralph
> Wake up Colorado it's football time
> *


WHATS UP ROy. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows everybody doing?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11656812
> *Hows everybody doing?
> *


WHATS UP LARRY. NOBODY ELSE WANTS TO CRUZ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Any wagers on the bROncos game today :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's up colorado, no one want to do a final cruise before itr snows? We need some feedback from everyone!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up wit in here this mornin colo*R*ad*O*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 10:58 AM~11657035
> *What's up colorado, no one want to do a final cruise before itr snows? We need some feedback from everyone!
> *


IM READY TO TAG ALONG WITH SOMEONE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2008, 10:58 AM~11657036
> *Whats up wit in here this mornin coloRadO
> *


*Answer ur phone ****** :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 21 2008, 10:29 AM~11656870
> *WHATS UP LARRY. NOBODY ELSE WANTS TO CRUZ?
> *


I guess not


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 06:45 AM~11656322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hey thatz why I threw 303 in there...  :biggrin: I was even gonna put 720 in there so no one would get pissed!!! On a real note, I really don't think alot of Denver rydaz get on here... But anywayz jus chillin' dawg how much is the '65 goin' for?
> *


I had a feelin thats why you put it homie- thats why I tossed my subliminal comment :biggrin: 
I want 7500 for the 65- but Dawg- if someone would jus show up here with a good offer and a stack of cash- Im sure Id make the deal.. 
It is a 65 Ss #s matchin 396 car. The motor is all rebuilt on an engine stand which is definetly a bonus. Its a project- but this car is 99%rust free- and super straight


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 10:00 AM~11657044
> *Answer ur phone ****** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I cant answer it if you dont call -- :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, CHANGING MINDZ*

*Glad you could join our RO meeting Fes :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 21 2008, 10:59 AM~11657042
> *IM READY TO TAG ALONG WITH SOMEONE :biggrin:
> *


me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11656845


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2008, 11:02 AM~11657055
> *I had a feelin thats why you put it homie- thats why I tossed my subliminal comment :biggrin:
> I want 7500 for the 65- but Dawg- if someone would jus show up here with a good offer and a stack of cash- Im sure Id make the deal..
> It is a 65 Ss #s matchin 396 car. The motor is all rebuilt on an engine stand which is definetly a bonus. Its a project- but this car is 99%rust free- and super straight
> *


Why don't you get some of the rydaz up there to jump on here? Instead of Colorado Lowriders there gonna have to change it to Southern Colorado Lowriders...   if I didn't have so many projects!!! but you'll come up of that real quick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 11:05 AM~11657086
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Glad you could join our RO meeting Fes  :biggrin:
> *


Didn't even notice!!! :biggrin: You guys snuck up on me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 11:21 AM~11657180
> *Didn't even notice!!!  :biggrin: You guys snuck up on me!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 21 2008, 09:05 AM~11656749
> *What up Paulito,Tharen,Y Ralph
> Wake up Colorado it's football time
> *


whadup thug passion :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 21 2008, 11:23 AM~11657194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO THE MOUNTAINS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11657216
> *whadup thug passion :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 21 2008, 11:27 AM~11657220
> *THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO THE MOUNTAINS
> *









im leaving in a minute waiting on my slacker buddies :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11657216
> *whadup thug passion :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 21 2008, 11:29 AM~11657233
> *im leaving in a minute waiting on my slacker buddies :biggrin:
> *


WHOS THAT


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:31 AM~11657250
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 10:21 AM~11657180
> *Didn't even notice!!!  :biggrin: You guys snuck up on me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11648903
> *What do you say we shoot for October 5th? or the 19th?
> 
> What does everyone think?
> *



the 19th


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 11:09 AM~11657112
> *me too!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm in the same boat as yous two


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 10:20 AM~11657172
> *Why don't you get some of the rydaz up there to jump on here? Instead of Colorado Lowriders there gonna have to change it to Southern Colorado Lowriders...   if I didn't have so many projects!!! but you'll come up of that real quick!!!
> *


TRUST ME- ITS BETTER LIKE THIS IN HERE- we dont need any more drama than there already is  

Im hopin somebody snatches it up- but alot of people are scared of projects- they aint ready to build somethin from the ground up- whether its rust free and all there or not. If you can help me get the word out on it- Id apreciate it


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 10:58 AM~11657035
> *What's up colorado, no one want to do a final cruise before itr snows? We need some feedback from everyone!
> *


im down but i need some advance notice because my job sucks


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

3 - 0 Baby


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

homie fucking around and broke his a arm :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-S...d=p4506.c0.m245
WTF!?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 11:51 PM~11662228
> *
> *



get home KID :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11660436
> *3 - 0 Baby
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11661490
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-S...d=p4506.c0.m245
> WTF!?
> *


Damn that means turning heads should of got you like 2x that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 21 2008, 09:25 PM~11661490
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-S...d=p4506.c0.m245
> WTF!?
> *


Thats my homeboy Jamies truck from bac home in North Carolina. Dont be hatin on it *****-- there aint a bed dancer ever to enter the sport to do the things he does with this truck. Go chec it out on you tube. It physicaly aint as pretty as T.H.- but the engineeering in this truck is off the wall. We all know aint nobody gonna buy it-- but fuc it right-- gotta try


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2008, 04:16 PM~11658617
> *TRUST ME- ITS BETTER LIKE THIS IN HERE- we dont need any more drama than there already is
> 
> Im hopin somebody snatches it up- but alot of people are scared of projects- they aint ready to build somethin from the ground up- whether its rust free and all there or not. If you can help me get the word out on it- Id apreciate it
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11660436
> *3 - 0 Baby
> *


and you know this!!! ****** bein' real quiet about that shit, huh!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 AM~11663601
> *Thats my homeboy Jamies truck from bac home in North Carolina.  Dont be hatin on it *****-- there aint a bed dancer ever to enter the sport to do the things he does with this truck. Go chec it out on you tube. It physicaly aint as pretty as T.H.- but the engineeering in this truck is off the wall. We all know aint nobody gonna buy it-- but fuc it right-- gotta try
> *


75,000 thats all im saying


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 AM~11663601
> *Thats my homeboy Jamies truck from bac home in North Carolina.  Dont be hatin on it *****-- there aint a bed dancer ever to enter the sport to do the things he does with this truck. Go chec it out on you tube. It physicaly aint as pretty as T.H.- but the engineeering in this truck is off the wall. We all know aint nobody gonna buy it-- but fuc it right-- gotta try
> *


 *:uh: C'mon ******, $75,000  It ain't worth 1/4 of that amount. He's lucky if he gets 10K  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11663950
> *and you know this!!! ****** bein' real quiet about that shit, huh!!!
> *


*They know what's up! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 22 2008, 09:29 AM~11664119
> *75,000 thats all im saying
> *


I understand homie- shit- at first he had it at $125,000 :biggrin: 
It was apraised for like 75 or 80k- somethin like that.
Like I said-- we all know it aint gonna sell for that- but he still has to put it out there JUS IN CASE- maybe a movie company or somebody will buy it- jus to use it once and let it blow up--LOL

Did you go chec out the youtube videos of it??
You should see it peform at nightime- aint nothin like it-


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 22 2008, 12:57 PM~11665930
> *:uh: C'mon ******, $75,000  It ain't worth 1/4 of that amount. He's lucky if he gets 10K
> *


OK- FOR THE LAST TIME- WE ALL KNOW IT AINT GONNA SELL FOR THIS- and trust me- HE AINT GONNA LET IT GO FOR A 1/4 of that- LOL
But he jus wanted to see what would happen- youd be suprised on how much people trip on it at shows- its jus a shame aint none of them got the money to buy it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AND RALPH- go edit your picture in MINI TRUCKERS FORUM- the one with our scripture- ITS ALL FUCCED UP. I didnt look at twice- I jus saw somebody ROLLin they eyes at it and had to let em know whats up- then he siad somethin bac- I went and looked at your pic AND I HAD TO APOLOGIZE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11663950
> *and you know this!!! ****** bein' real quiet about that shit, huh!!!
> *




  


Yeah and you guys are going to the Super Bowl too right??? :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11666157
> *
> Yeah and you guys are going to the Super Bowl too right??? :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


*We'll have a better chance than the traiders will :0 





 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 02:02 PM~11665979
> *OK- FOR THE LAST TIME- WE ALL KNOW IT AINT GONNA SELL FOR THIS- and trust me- HE AINT GONNA LET IT GO FOR A 1/4 of that- LOL
> But he jus wanted to see what would happen- youd be suprised on how much people trip on it at shows- its jus a shame aint none of them got the money to buy it *


*Even if people did have money to buy it they wouldn't, and that's REAL TALK!

It's a modified $500 truck :cheesy: 

OK, OK, Adam, I'm done fucking with you.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 22 2008, 02:35 PM~11666275
> *We'll have a better chance than the traiders will :0
> :biggrin:
> *



We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 22 2008, 02:38 PM~11666314
> *Even if people did have money to buy it they wouldn't, and that's REAL TALK!
> 
> It's a modified $500 truck :cheesy:
> ...


I know if I had that kind of cash it would go into a 57 rag vert probably I seen some for that price but most of em are over 100,000 but still you can find one for that price :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2008, 02:55 PM~11666550
> *I know if I had that kind of cash it would go into a 57 rag vert probably I seen some for that price but most of em are over 100,000 but still you can find one for that price :biggrin:
> *


*I would buy a 58 dROp :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 02:05 PM~11666001
> *AND RALPH- go edit your picture  in MINI TRUCKERS FORUM- the one with our scripture- ITS ALL FUCCED UP. I didnt look at twice- I jus saw somebody ROLLin they eyes at it and had to let em know whats up- then he siad somethin bac- I went and looked at your pic AND I HAD TO APOLOGIZE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 22 2008, 03:55 PM~11667273
> *I would buy a 58 dROp  :biggrin:
> *


I knew that here is a teaser :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Julian, call me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2008, 04:23 PM~11667570
> *I knew that here is a teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 22 2008, 01:35 PM~11666275
> *We'll have a better chance than the traiders will :0
> :biggrin:
> *


*THERE YOU GO..........PINCHE SEAN!!!!* :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 22 2008, 06:27 PM~11668828
> *THERE YOU GO..........PINCHE SEAN!!!! :uh:
> *


 *:biggrin: You know me perRo  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY[/b] plaques restin above the bac seats :biggrin: 
now- finaly- if I had 75grand to spend- and I was tryin to invest it-- yall might rememeber the list of cars I posted a couple weeks ago- well 75 grand worth of cars would be on thier way here-- wait- make that 65grand- Cause Seans Drop would be in my driveway  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11668852
> *ROLLERZ ONLY</span>* plaques restin above the bac seats :biggrin:
> now- finaly- if I had 75grand to spend- and I was tryin to invest it-- yall might rememeber the list of cars I posted a couple weeks ago- <span style=\'color:blue\'>well 75 grand worht of cars would be on thier way here-- wait- make that 57 grand-  Cause Seans Drop would be in my driveway   :0  :biggrin:[/b]


* :uh: FIXED :biggrin: *

*Oh yeah, y u bringing up old shit? :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11669373
> *I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:
> *


Whut Up Ivan, what do you mean by that though? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

pmed homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well looks like I'm looking for a ride again


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11669476
> *Well looks like I'm looking for a ride again
> *


You can finish mine its time to retire it before it even came out :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 22 2008, 06:21 PM~11669459
> *What up CO
> *


Whats GOOD ROy-- Good thing you didnt take that bet wth me- I knew my assumptions were right :biggrin: 
Sean aint got no business up this way-- and for him to be in THORTON- come on now --


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 07:22 PM~11669462
> *pmed homie
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

$7,000 obo 

760-960-9258 Rey


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11669373
> *I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:
> *


Damn wtf Ivan


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11669411
> *Whut Up Ivan, what do you mean by that though?  :dunno:
> *



Wuz up Big Pimp!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11669373
> *I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:
> *


*Speak on it homie, you started to say something, but you left us hanging  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11671120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Sep 22 2008, 08:34 PM~11671260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PERRITO.......SEE YOU IN VEGAS GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11671120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN RANFLA HOMIE....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11669373
> *I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:
> *


*WHATS THE WORD MOCKING BIRD............* :0


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11669373
> *I almost am tired of looking at this topic its getting old already :angry:
> *


must be a raider fan!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11671693
> *must be a raider fan!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> must be a raider fan!
> [/quo :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean Chuck Y Tharen


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:20 PM~11671832
> *What up Sean Chuck Y Tharen
> *



what up ROy?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11671682
> *WHATS THE WORD MOCKING BIRD............ :0
> *


Alright im going to be honest i get on here and there is alot of drama sometimes being with whoever and between eachother . We didnt have this bullshit in this topic a few months back maybe once in awhile but not so often i get along with all of you guys in here if weve met regardless of what club were from i mean shit im from fucking wyoming. I'm just tired of more drama than what we need in here. I can get on the phone and fight with my exes if i wanted that shit .so there it is nothing against my colorado riders


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Jessica ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11671986
> *Alright im going to be honest i get on here and there is alot of drama sometimes being with whoever and between eachother . We didnt have this bullshit in this topic a few months back maybe once in awhile but not so often i get along with all of you guys in here if weve met regardless of what club were from i mean shit im from fucking wyoming. I'm just tired of more drama than what we need in here. I can get on the phone and fight with my exes if i wanted that shit .so there it is nothing against my colorado riders
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11671693
> *must be a raider fan!
> *


I am fawker


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11671986
> *Alright im going to be honest i get on here and there is alot of drama sometimes being with whoever and between eachother . We didnt have this bullshit in this topic a few months back maybe once in awhile but not so often i get along with all of you guys in here if weve met regardless of what club were from i mean shit im from fucking wyoming. I'm just tired of more drama than what we need in here. I can get on the phone and fight with my exes if i wanted that shit .so there it is nothing against my colorado riders
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Most hated must be ready for the photo shoot tomorrow huh ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11672044
> *Most hated must be ready for the photo shoot tomorrow huh ?
> *


Yes I am :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 22 2008, 09:20 PM~11671832
> *What up Sean Chuck Y Tharen
> *


whudup..did anybody from your kansas chapter get ahold of you?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JR. HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11671668
> *CLEAN RANFLA HOMIE....
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I didn't sleep worth shit but here we go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Sep 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11672149
> *whudup..did anybody from your kansas chapter get ahold of you?
> *


yeah I'll give you later today


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up everyone????? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good peeps!!! whut up izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 23 2008, 07:27 AM~11673684
> *Whutz Good peeps!!! whut up izzy!!!
> *



What up Boricua!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 23 2008, 05:04 AM~11673434
> *yeah I'll give you later today
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2008, 02:27 AM~11673284
> *Damn I didn't sleep worth shit but here we go
> *


Have Fun Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 23 2008, 08:19 AM~11673876
> *What up Boricua!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' shit!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


Been slow today.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11678418
> *What up Colorado!!!!
> Been slow today.....
> *


real slow!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's upco
what's up ROLLERZONLY. TOPTHIS.WHITEMARE.IMPALA63,LFTED84, MOSTHATED CC :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 23 2008, 10:46 AM~11674764
> *Have Fun Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


It was pretty cool and that shoot was every bit of 3hrs


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Sep 23 2008, 05:47 PM~11678573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like it was a good day where did you have to go?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 23 2008, 06:40 PM~11679021
> *sounds like it was a good day where did you have to go?
> *


I went to Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ ??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 23 2008, 07:26 PM~11679588
> *WHAT UP COLORADO RIDAZ ??
> *


*You should have went with me today :biggrin:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11680288
> *You should have went with me today :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11680288
> *You should have went with me today :biggrin:
> *


Howd things go *****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11680288
> *You should have went with me today :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS OF TODAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11680288
> *You should have went with me today :biggrin:
> *


Did you get some good pics?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11680916
> *Did you get some good pics?
> *


*PM Sent  We had to bring our own, cause the one that was there had to GO! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11680995
> *PM Sent   We had to bring our own, cause the one that was there had to GO!
> *


Nice pics big RO thats the Shit there :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11681089
> *Nice pics big RO thats the Shit there :cheesy:
> *


* :biggrin: Sent another  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*.................and another :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHITEMARE_@Sep 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11681324
> *  :dunno:
> *


Im right with ya ROy- these muthafuccas aint sharin no pics-- whats up with that shit


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 23 2008, 01:00 AM~11673004
> *Thanks homie!
> *


*PM Sent  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 23 2008, 11:11 PM~11682522
> *what's up sean :wave:
> *


*Just chillen bRO, what's good with you?*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nada workin for my cuzn larry(mosthated cc) :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11682568
> *nada workin for my cuzn larry(mosthated cc)  :angry:
> *


*That's cool bRO. I see you guys have some down time to be on LIL :cheesy:*


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

also have a 327 motor and a 350 trans 
17,000 obo pm me or call me at (307)321-1294 
jose


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 11:12 PM~11682527
> *PM Sent
> *



I got it...VERY nice. Were the pics for that calendar??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Someone send me the pics>>>>>>>> :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11680288
> *You should have went with me today :biggrin:
> *



DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN I NEED A 8*10 OF THAT :biggrin: DRAG ME OUT OF THE HOUSE NEXT TIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 24 2008, 06:14 AM~11683710
> *Someone send me the pics>>>>>>>> :angry:
> *


*PM Sent homie  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 12:43 AM~11683079
> *I got it...VERY nice. Were the pics for that calendar??
> *


*Nah, LRM  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

don't leave me out Sean I want to see the pic's also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 AM~11684659
> *don't leave me out Sean I want to see the pic's also
> *


I'll send them to you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 24 2008, 09:53 AM~11684980
> *I'll send them to you
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11681089
> *Nice pics big RO thats the Shit there :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

X-3


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS, VEGAS AROUND THE CORNER"*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 24 2008, 04:16 PM~11688458
> *"WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS, VEGAS AROUND THE CORNER"
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 24 2008, 05:41 PM~11689351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WHAT up CO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 24 2008, 05:01 PM~11689561
> *WHAT up CO
> *


What up GOODTIMES ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 24 2008, 08:00 PM~11690728
> *What up GOODTIMES ROY :biggrin:
> *


What up Party Paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 24 2008, 08:00 PM~11690728
> *What up GOODTIMES ROY :biggrin:
> *


at first I was like Co has a GOODTIMESROY but it's Roy Roy :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Warm out tonite so I took her for a wash and pics...*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11691292
> *Warm out tonite so I took her for a wash and pics...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11691292
> *Warm out tonite so I took her for a wash and pics...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, *RO4LIFE 719*
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 24 2008, 09:02 PM~11691319
> *2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:420: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 24 2008, 09:03 PM~11691332
> *:420:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY BUDDY. DID YOU GET THOSE PICS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 24 2008, 09:05 PM~11691357
> *HEY BUDDY. DID YOU GET THOSE PICS
> *


 :uh: what pics


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

everyone is talking about the pics Sean, they must be the ones we took yesterday?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11691580
> *everyone is talking about the pics Sean, they must be the ones we took yesterday?
> *


yes and they are some good one's thanks again Larry for the pm


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11691580
> *everyone is talking about the pics Sean, they must be the ones we took yesterday?
> *


*Yeah I sent them a couple of teasers :cheesy: Whatcha doin up this late Rudy?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 24 2008, 10:20 PM~11692284
> *yes and they are some good one's thanks again Larry for the pm
> *


*Why are you thanking Larry? :angry: I took the pics, and LEGACY1952 (Rudy) hooked up the model :biggrin: 













JK Fawker :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11692403
> *Why are you thanking Larry?  :angry: I took the pics, and LEGACY1952 (Rudy) hooked up the model :biggrin:
> JK Fawker :biggrin:
> *


because you left me out fuckr :angry: 









j/k but they look good I'm getting ready to show them to my lady now :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11691292
> *Warm out tonite so I took her for a wash and pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11692457
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's cracken bROther? PM sent  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11692419
> *because you left me out fuckr :angry:
> j/k but they look good I'm getting ready to show them to my lady now :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 24 2008, 09:36 PM~11692474
> *What's cracken bROther? PM sent
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

just checking out LIL. Seeing whats going on tonight.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11692522
> *just checking out LIL.  Seeing whats going on tonight.
> *


*What happened to your old screen name/account? I see you started a new one  *


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

I forgot my password and I changed my email so I couldnt retrieve it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 10:52 PM~11692638
> *I forgot my password and I changed my email so I couldnt retrieve it
> *


 *ROOKIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I know!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11692682
> *Yeah I know!
> *


*Don't forget about Sunday :biggrin:*


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

what time and whats the location


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 24 2008, 09:00 PM~11691304
> *NICE PICS
> *



Thanks...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 10:59 PM~11692703
> *what time and whats the location
> *


*I think 1:00 for the meeting, but some of us are getting together at 11:00 to watch the game! It's gonna be a tony's in P dubs.*


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ill be there


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11692778


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 11:06 PM~11692781
> *Ill be there
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11691309
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Meet you at the K-Mart by 10:30..will that give us enough time??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11692833
> *Meet you at the K-Mart by 10:30..will that give us enough time??
> *


*Yeah, Tone lives like 15 minutes fROm there.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 24 2008, 10:13 PM~11692836
> *Yeah, Tone lives like 15 minutes fROm there.
> *


You think I can phone in via satelite  
Ill be back on trac soon bROther- I jus need to get through this shit.
Im jus gonna keep sayin my prayers like I am- and hopefully this will all work out.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11692836
> *Yeah, Tone lives like 15 minutes fROm there.
> *



Fa sho...gotta be thurr before kickoff!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up THAREN?


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 25 2008, 06:45 AM~11694328
> *what up THAREN?
> *


not shit gettin ready fo work.. you?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 24 2008, 09:52 PM~11692638
> *I forgot my password and I changed my email so I couldnt retrieve it
> *



what up rudy? good to c u up n here.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11692833
> *Meet you at the K-Mart by 10:30..will that give us enough time??
> *



yea plenty of time


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING 719


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows it going everyone?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*ANYONE KNOW WHO OWNS THIS RIDE? I THINK HIS NAME MIGHT BE LARRY?? NOT SURE.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a nice rivi right there


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I LOVE THAT RIDE!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

You guys don't know him though??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 25 2008, 11:54 AM~11696132
> *ANYONE KNOW WHO OWNS THIS RIDE? I THINK HIS NAME MIGHT BE LARRY?? NOT SURE.
> 
> 
> ...


*He is in ROLLERZ ONLY denver chapter.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 25 2008, 03:03 PM~11698191
> *He is in ROLLERZ ONLY denver chapter.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who all is going to Vegas and Larry im trying to find out homie.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 08:52 PM~11702073
> *Who all is going to Vegas and Larry im trying to find out homie.
> *


*ILL BE THERE FROM THURSDAY TO MONDAY HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 25 2008, 04:58 PM~11699296
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


Whats good Ralph?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NO ITS A FUCKING GREAT MORNING!!!!!
AND TOMORROW WILL BE EVEN BETTER!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 07:40 AM~11704702
> *NO ITS A FUCKING GREAT MORNING!!!!!
> AND TOMORROW WILL BE EVEN BETTER!
> *


I can vouch for that.... pics to prove why is a "FUCKING GREAT MORNING" for Cipi


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

well we are waiting.........pics please!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 07:50 AM~11704750
> *well we are waiting.........pics please!   :biggrin:
> *


SORRY GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT GETS HERE!  
BY THE WAY CHRIS IM GETTING OFF EARLY SO I'LL HAVE THAT DONE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah why the hell is it a Great Morning Cippity Cip Dog?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:10 AM~11704847
> *yeah why the hell is it a Great Morning Cippity Cip Dog?
> *


CUZ I FINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON A 79 MONTE!!!! :biggrin: THANKS TO CHRIS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 08:11 AM~11704852
> *CUZ I FINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON A 79 MONTE!!!! :biggrin:  THANKS TO CHRIS!
> *


does that mean you gotta change your name?



hey Chris find me a 63 vert for cheap :biggrin: 


What up Chris how ya doing?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

if everything works out right i'll be doing good. :biggrin: 


how is the sale going Roy?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11704863
> *does that mean you gotta change your name?
> hey Chris find me a 63 vert for cheap :biggrin:
> What up Chris how ya doing?
> *


ALREADY WORKIN ON THAT!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 08:15 AM~11704871
> *if everything works out right i'll be doing good. :biggrin:
> how is the sale going Roy?
> *


YOU'LL BE DOING GOOD BY TONIGHT!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11704863
> *does that mean you gotta change your name?
> hey Chris find me a 63 vert for cheap :biggrin:
> What up Chris how ya doing?
> *


Damn Roy what can be cheaper than what we already talked about?? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 08:22 AM~11704918
> *Damn Roy what can be cheaper than what we already talked about?? :dunno:
> *


Nothings cheaper I just gotta off this Trey first


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:29 AM~11704965
> *Nothings cheaper I just gotta off this Trey first
> *


Good Luck with that sale so is it looking close to being sold? Shit fuckers be broke these days man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 08:34 AM~11704991
> *Good Luck with that sale so is it looking close to being sold? Shit fuckers be broke these days man
> *


I'm sure it's gonna sell just got a bunch of dreamers but I'm sure it'll sell itself


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> SORRY GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT GETS HERE!
> BY THE WAY CHRIS IM GETTING OFF EARLY SO I'LL HAVE THAT DONE!
> [/quote


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 08:55 AM~11705093
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

YOU GOT MAIL AGAIN...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 07:11 AM~11704852
> *CUZ I FINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON A 79 MONTE!!!! :biggrin:  THANKS TO CHRIS!
> *


make up ur damn mind on what ur buildin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!


How is everyone???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 26 2008, 09:03 AM~11705141
> *make up ur damn mind on what ur buildin.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: BELIEVE ME THIS IS WORTH IT!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 26 2008, 09:03 AM~11705141
> *make up ur damn mind on what ur buildin.. :biggrin:
> *


He's made up his mind... ---I PROMISE YOU bRO---

































































oh and because of Chris (CuriousDos) and Myself... he's already won half the battle... You'll See...................................................to be continued!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: MUCH APPRECIATTED! EVERYONE THAT IS INVOLVED WILL COME OUT HAPPY!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 08:11 AM~11705179
> *:uh:  :biggrin: BELIEVE ME THIS IS WORTH IT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

DEFINATELY A ROLERZ- CITY WIDE CONNECTION


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:14 AM~11705207
> *DEFINATELY A ROLLERZFIXED IT FOR YA! AND YOUR RIGHT ON THAT ONE!*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:14 AM~11705207
> *DEFINATELY A ROLERZ- CITY WIDE CONNECTION
> *


More than a car club dogg.... A Family!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 08:12 AM~11705184
> *He's made up his mind... ---I PROMISE YOU bRO---
> oh and because of Chris (CuriousDos) and Myself... he's already won half the battle... You'll See...................................................to be continued!
> *


cooo :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 09:15 AM~11705215
> *More than a car club dogg.... A Family!
> *


A REAL FAMILY! RIGHT KEN!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 09:17 AM~11705223
> *A REAL FAMILY! RIGHT KEN!
> *


yup... did you get them last 2 pics? what did you think?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN I WANNA FUCKIN BOUNCE ALREADY!!!! THE CLOCK IS TICKIN TOO SLOW!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 09:17 AM~11705227
> *yup... did you get them last 2 pics?  what did you think?
> *


YA I GOT EM! SHIT IM HAPPY DAWG!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I AM HEADED TO LOOK AT THE OTHER RIMS RIGHT NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 09:19 AM~11705233
> *YA I GOT EM! SHIT IM HAPPY DAWG!
> *


Baller :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:19 AM~11705238
> *I AM HEADED TO LOOK AT THE OTHER RIMS RIGHT NOW
> *


for my new toy??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

YOU KNOW IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But it looks built  :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just fuckin wit ya Cippy Big ups on that come up


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:20 AM~11705251
> *YOU KNOW IT
> *



Beautiful!!! I cant wait to get it here.... 2 Bigbodys, a 300, and a Magnum in my garage = CERTIFIED HUSTLER!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 09:22 AM~11705260
> *Just fuckin wit ya Cippy Big ups on that come up
> *


ITS ALL GOOD! ITS GOT A COUPLE THINGS DONE TO IT, BUT THE ORIGINAL OWNER WONT EVEN RECOGNIZE IT WHEN I GET DONE! SHOW SEASONS DONE SO ITS GETTIN TORN APART RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 09:25 AM~11705269
> *Beautiful!!!  I cant wait to get it here.... 2 Bigbodys, a 300, and a Magnum in my garage = CERTIFIED HUSTLER!!!
> *


DAMN THATS GANGSTA! DOING IT BIG R.O. STYLE!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

JUST A TEASE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 09:26 AM~11705282
> *JUST A TEASE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE WILL BE ALL :biggrin: AFTER THIS WEEKEND IS DONE.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:28 AM~11705288
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE WILL BE ALL :biggrin:  AFTER THIS WEEKEND IS DONE.
> *


exaclty...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I WILL BE BACK IN A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 26 2008, 09:30 AM~11705310
> *I WILL BE BACK IN A LITTLE WHILE
> *


cool lemme know... drop me a tex if anything so i know. thanks again dogg!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 26 2008, 09:25 AM~11705272
> *ITS ALL GOOD! ITS GOT A COUPLE THINGS DONE TO IT, BUT THE ORIGINAL OWNER WONT EVEN RECOGNIZE IT WHEN I GET DONE!  SHOW SEASONS DONE SO ITS GETTIN TORN APART RIGHT AWAY!
> *



hahahahaha.... crazy fucker


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

cip i feel left out.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

OK I AM BACK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 26 2008, 08:35 AM~11705355
> *cip i feel left out.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 
half a day left of work and I'm ready to get the fuck out of here and drink a beer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 11:52 AM~11707043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys have too much money on here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11707408
> *You guys have too much money on here
> *


Look who's talking Mr.I'lljustrollupthishoseononeofmymanysparerims


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

compressor so new it's still on the crate :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody up for basketball Larry even has his own damn court :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody up for basketball Larry even has his own damn court :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwwwwwww fucker you got me pegged :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: What up Sean, Tony, Chuck, Ralph, and Everybody else.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew everyone!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11708906
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: What up Sean, Tony, Chuck, Ralph, and Everybody else.
> *





WHAT UP FE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11708492
> *anybody up for basketball Larry even has his own damn court :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SLAM THAT SHIT DOWN :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2008, 08:54 PM~11711037
> *WHAT UP FE
> *


BUDDY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11708906
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: What up Sean, Tony, Chuck, Ralph, and Everybody else.
> *


WHATS CRACKIN FE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 12:14 AM~11703614
> *Whats good Ralph?
> *


WELDING ON THE CUTTY. WHATS THE GOOD WORD LARRY ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11708906
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: What up Sean, Tony, Chuck, Ralph, and Everybody else.
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 26 2008, 10:25 PM~11711721
> *WELDING ON THE CUTTY. WHATS THE GOOD  WORD LARRY ?
> *


Hell yeah thats what I like to hear bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11711835
> *:wave:
> *


Thats a copywrited picture bitch and I'm gonna sue :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11711156
> *I'LL SLAM THAT SHIT DOWN :0
> *


one on one next time your down but I can't slam I'm a short mexican


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 10:49 PM~11711908
> *Thats a copywrited picture bitch and I'm gonna sue :angry:
> *


damn it was done on my computer hno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11711835
> *:wave:
> *


whats up doggie and if you don't show back up at my place to drink I'll change your avi to something gay :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Making its way to Pew town......... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11711156
> *I'LL SLAM THAT SHIT DOWN :0
> *


come on down and lets play :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not a football fan but figured some might find this funny

COUPLE AND THERE GOING THREW A DIVORCE
THEY HAVE A KID 
THEY GO TO COURT AND THE JUDGE ASK THE KID IF HE WANTS TO LIVE WITH HIS MOTHER
THE KID SAYS NO SHE BEATS ME ALL THE TIME 
SO HE ASKED THE KID SO YOU WANT TO LIVE WITH YOUR FATHER AND THE KID SAYS NO HE BEATS ME ALL THE TIME
SO THE JUDGE SAYS WELL WHO DO YOU WANT TO LIVE WITH THEN 
THEN THE KID SAYS THE :biggrin: RAIDERS :biggrin: CAUSE THEY NEVER BEAT ANYONE
--------------------


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2008, 04:11 AM~11713109
> *I'm not a football fan but figured some might find this funny
> 
> COUPLE AND THERE GOING THREW A DIVORCE
> ...


wow!!! I like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: watching the 66 pull in last night   watching the cadillac leave last night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: driving the 66 home last night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO Fam, whats up colorado riderz...

stoppin by to shop some love to some of the homies...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 27 2008, 09:15 AM~11713634
> *whats up RO Fam, whats up colorado riderz...
> 
> stoppin by to shop some love to some of the homies...
> *


Whutz good Orlando!!! How you been? do you miss your SS at all?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 27 2008, 07:56 AM~11713391
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  watching the 66 pull in last night    watching the cadillac leave last night :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: driving the 66 home last night :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I know your happy as hell now bro... congrats!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2008, 03:11 AM~11713109
> *I'm not a football fan but figured some might find this funny
> 
> COUPLE AND THERE GOING THREW A DIVORCE
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 27 2008, 10:36 AM~11713972
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 27 2008, 11:28 AM~11714474
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 27 2008, 01:11 PM~11714670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

The Raiders still suck!</span>

2008 AFC West Regular Season Standings

Team W L T 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Denver 3 0 0  

Oakland 1 2 0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

San Diego 1 2 0 

K. City 0 3 0 *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Sep 27 2008, 10:36 AM~11713972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

it may be copy wright mosthatedcc but it was done on ur bro computer so sue ***** and no lfted84 leave that pic alone cause i came back and helped u finish that beer hey was ur old lady mad in the moring :angry: :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Not this raider junk again!!! :uh:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up to all the co low riderz :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 27 2008, 03:31 PM~11715294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn right they are!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 11:11 PM~11713109
> *I'm not a football fan but figured some might find this funny
> 
> COUPLE AND THERE GOING THREW A DIVORCE
> ...


hey larry u know that pic right fully mine bitch j/k cuz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 27 2008, 05:05 PM~11715744
> *hey larry u know that pic right fully mine bitch j/k cuz
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2008, 12:13 PM~11715772
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: yup hey whats going on


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

Chicano Park Impalas car club 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Waiting for tomorROw.....................4 - 0 Baby! :biggrin:*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 27 2008, 08:30 PM~11716803
> *Waiting for tomorROw.....................4 - 0 Baby! :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean uffin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11715716
> *it may be copy wright mosthatedcc but it was done on ur bro computer so sue ***** and no lfted84 leave that pic alone cause i came back and helped u finish that beer hey was ur old lady mad in the moring :angry:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


what does it matter I'm on the internets right?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody looking to buy some clean daytons from 95. 88spoke chrome dish gold hub ,nipples and two bar straight smooth ko with factory wide white wall remingtons maybe 100 miles on them . 1300 or make a good offer cash only too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11717388
> *Anybody looking to buy some clean daytons from 95. 88spoke chrome dish gold hub ,nipples and two bar straight smooth ko with factory wide white wall remingtons maybe 100 miles on them . 1300 or make a good offer cash only too.
> *


wish I had the cash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11715716
> *it may be copy wright mosthatedcc but it was done on ur bro computer so sue ***** and no lfted84 leave that pic alone cause i came back and helped u finish that beer hey was ur old lady mad in the moring :angry:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats good fes.
me and my family are good, miss the homies in colorado, 
kinda miss the SS but im very happy with the car i got... was plannin to sell it but we decided to keep it and add more.
got a show in austin, tx in the morning so ill holla at the homies later

RO for life



> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2008, 10:21 AM~11713910
> *Whutz good Orlando!!! How you been? do you miss your SS at all?
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11717871
> *whats good fes.
> me and my family are good, miss the homies in colorado,
> kinda miss the  SS  but im very happy with the car i got... was plannin to sell it but we decided to keep it and add more.
> ...


Glad to hear you all are good!!! Good Luck tomorrow at the show!!! :biggrin: Are you guys ever gonna come back and visit?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11717388
> *Anybody looking to buy some clean daytons from 95. 88spoke chrome dish gold hub ,nipples and two bar straight smooth ko with factory wide white wall remingtons maybe 100 miles on them . 1300 or make a good offer cash only too.
> *


I thought those were mine :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I had to post this........................Super Hott!



> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11717599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11717871
> *whats good fes.
> me and my family are good, miss the homies in colorado,
> kinda miss the  SS  but im very happy with the car i got... was plannin to sell it but we decided to keep it and add more.
> ...


So what car do you have?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 27 2008, 07:30 PM~11716803
> *Waiting for tomorROw.....................4 - 0 Baby! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 28 2008, 06:45 AM~11718942
> *I thought those were mine :uh:
> *


U said you dont roll daytons that you are a china man. :biggrin: No just kidding man you said you were going to buy some zeniths cuz you are a baller


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11722615
> *
> *


*Thought you were working on your car ******????*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11722615
> *
> *


 I WAS ITS ALL IN PRIMER NOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 28 2008, 06:50 PM~11722705
> *Thought you were working on your car ******????
> *


Howd today go bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 28 2008, 07:01 PM~11722799
> *I WAS ITS ALL IN PRIMER NOW
> *


Primer huh-- so what color is it gonna be now


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11720692
> *:nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2008, 08:03 PM~11722811
> *Primer huh-- so what color is it gonna be now
> *


MAGENTA


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 28 2008, 08:08 PM~11722865
> *MAGENTA
> *



Nice meeting you today!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 28 2008, 08:13 PM~11722909
> *Nice meeting you today!!
> *


YOU TOO bROther


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 28 2008, 08:01 PM~11722799
> *I WAS ITS ALL IN PRIMER NOW
> *


the Cutlass???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- with all this bullshit Ive got goin on- so Ive decided to spend my evenings wisely since Ive got a 6pm curfew right now
Im gonna spend the next couple of weeks Body d*RO*ppin my Dually- and Im even thinkin of Juicin it rather that baggin it since Ive got some extra partslayin around.
I do need a few things though- so if anybody has any cylinders or springs give me a shout. Or if anybody has a set up layin around they wanna get rid of for CHEAP- let me know- I might decide to 4 pump it :biggrin: 









Yup- this is my dually right here-- next pic yall see the rocker panels will be layin flat on the ground!!!!! What a great tow pig for next year.....

IM NOT DOIN THIS TO BE A SHOW TRUCK- jus to have some fun while Im at home


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

It's almost time! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 27 2008, 08:30 PM~11716803
> *Waiting for tomorROw.....................4 - 0 Baby! :biggrin:
> *



What happened bRO????



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Oh well, just remember you guys are going to the Super Bowl!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







J/K Homie!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 28 2008, 11:06 PM~11724622
> *What happened bRO????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh well, just remember you guys are going to the Super Bowl!!!!
> ...


*The same thing that happened to the Traiders  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 28 2008, 10:24 AM~11719545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that fucker in off topic and fell in love thats a sick ass ride


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good morning CO :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 29 2008, 07:56 AM~11726219
> *The same thing that happened to the Traiders
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


I know I know!!! Wuz up Big Pimp??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!

DAMN MODS STILL HAVENT CHANGED MY NAME! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM TRYIN TO POST PICS OF THE NEW RIDE BUT THIS FUCKIN STUPID COMPUTER AT WORK WONT LET ME! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11726831
> *IM TRYIN TO POST PICS OF THE NEW RIDE BUT THIS FUCKIN STUPID COMPUTER AT WORK WONT LET ME! :angry:
> *


Damn!!! that sucks...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 26 2008, 11:15 PM~11712101
> *Making its way to Pew town......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 09:15 AM~11726657
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!
> 
> DAMN MODS STILL HAVENT CHANGED MY NAME! :angry:
> *



What up Cip Dawg??

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 09:15 AM~11726657
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!
> 
> DAMN MODS STILL HAVENT CHANGED MY NAME! :angry:
> *


So what will the new name be? and what did you do with the 66?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11727235
> *So what will the new name be? and what did you do with the 66?
> *


TrainingDay79 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11727235
> *So what will the new name be? and what did you do with the 66?
> *


long ass story involving 4 people and 4 cars but the deal was finished and everyone is happy! just changed it to so-co- rollerz 79.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

and for those who think i got a done car
















its not even close!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 11:30 AM~11728338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 11:26 AM~11728299
> *long ass story involving 4 people and 4 cars but the deal was finished and everyone is happy!  just changed it to so-co- rollerz 79.
> *


I WANT TO HEAR THE STORY THE WHOLE STORY- AND NOTHIN BUT THE STORY- EVEN IF IT TAKES A WHOLE PAGE TO DO IT :biggrin: 
Cause any story involving 4 people and 4 cars has got to be interesting !!
ESPECIALY SINCE IT ACTUALY WORKED OUT....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

OK................. WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO IS MY HOMIE IN BURQUE TRADED HIS GOLD 66 FOR THE MONTE, I TRADED MY TEAL 66 FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD IN SPRINGS(CHRIS) AND THEN I TOOK THE FLEETWOOD TO BURQUE AND TRADED IT FOR THE MONTE! SO I SAVED CHRIS A TRIP TO BURQUE CUZ HE ORIGINALLY WAS GONNA GO DOWN AND GET THE GOLD ONE. SO CHRIS STILL ENDED UP WITH A 6 AND I FINALLY GOT THE MONTE I WANTED!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11728338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know your gonna do colored spokes so whats up with these :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 01:54 PM~11729242
> *OK................. WHAT IT COMES DOWN TO IS MY HOMIE IN BURQUE TRADED HIS GOLD 66 FOR THE MONTE, I TRADED MY TEAL 66 FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD IN SPRINGS(CHRIS) AND THEN I TOOK THE FLEETWOOD TO BURQUE AND TRADED IT FOR THE MONTE! SO I SAVED CHRIS A TRIP TO BURQUE CUZ HE ORIGINALLY WAS GONNA GO DOWN AND GET THE GOLD ONE. SO CHRIS STILL ENDED UP WITH A 6 AND I FINALLY GOT THE MONTE I WANTED!
> *


*This one time at band camp :roflmao: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 09:15 AM~11726657
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!
> 
> DAMN MODS STILL HAVENT CHANGED MY NAME! :angry:
> *


Are you changing it to i get a new car every six months also :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 29 2008, 11:30 AM~11728338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE, I USED TO HAVE A 78 IF YOU NEED THE FRONT AND BACK PLASTICS LET ME KNOW I ORDERED SOME NEW WHEN I HAD MINE, AND OTHER PARTS ALSO FROM DOWN HERE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up Sip nice car want trade


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 29 2008, 06:16 PM~11731761
> *Are you changing it to i get a new car every six months also :biggrin:
> *


now now you better include Roy in that also :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 09:01 PM~11733534
> *now now you better include Roy in that also :biggrin:
> *


I just got tired of changing my names :biggrin: 










































I'll never get tired changing cars


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats up Most Hated, how did the pics come out for the calendar?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 29 2008, 09:40 PM~11734039
> *Whats up Most Hated, how did the pics come out for the calendar?
> *


Pretty good so did you do one also?? I have some sneak peak pics I took for myself. So is this guy gonna make the deadline?


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope he makes the deadline. He will be shooting a couple cars in Pueblo this weekend and Im trying to get some people from Springs. He already shot my truck and Glen's car. Send me some pics that you took to my email, [email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11734299
> *I hope he makes the deadline.  He will be shooting a couple cars in Pueblo this weekend and Im trying to get some people from Springs.  He already shot my truck and Glen's car.  Send me some pics that you took to my email, [email protected]
> *


When I get a chance I will How did your lrm shoot go is your ride preapproved?? :biggrin:


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11734403
> *When I get a chance I will How did your lrm shoot go is your ride preapproved?? :biggrin:
> *


 sounds good


----------



## legacy1952 (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11734403
> *When I get a chance I will How did your lrm shoot go is your ride preapproved?? :biggrin:
> *


The shoot went well, they did pre-approve it. And you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacy1952_@Sep 29 2008, 10:06 PM~11734429
> *The shoot went well, they did pre-approve it.  And you?
> *


Yeah my ride was pre-approved I tried to get the orange regal in and I couldn't think of no one else but Phil called Sean and got that rolling they were real specific about only lifted rides and shit like that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 05:02 AM~11736380
> *Good Morning to all the Colorado Ryders!
> *


Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up cip? i got a hold of ken and he is going to mail my plate back.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 02:54 PM~11729843
> *You know your gonna do colored spokes so whats up with these :biggrin:
> *


those 72 spoke d's arent going anywhere!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2008, 06:19 PM~11731809
> *THIS IS NICE, I USED TO HAVE A 78 IF YOU NEED THE FRONT AND BACK PLASTICS LET ME KNOW I ORDERED SOME NEW WHEN I HAD MINE, AND OTHER PARTS ALSO FROM DOWN HERE
> *


get at me homie! im trying to put all the chrome back on this one!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I AM STILL TRIPPIN' ON HOW IT ALL WENT DOWN SO QUICK AND IT ALL WORKED OUT WITH ALL INVOLVED. BUT I LOVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I SEE YOU BIG FES.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2008, 08:12 AM~11736901
> *whats up cip? i got a hold of ken and he is going to mail my plate back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he told me the same thing when i sold him a fleetwood in may!!! Im still waiting :rofl:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2008, 08:14 AM~11736915
> *I AM STILL TRIPPIN' ON HOW IT ALL WENT DOWN SO QUICK AND IT ALL WORKED OUT WITH ALL INVOLVED. BUT I LOVE IT! :biggrin:
> *


ya me too! but looks like i got alot of work ahead of me!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I ALREADY FIXED THE JAMS AND GAVE IT A GOOD CLEANING AND FILLED IN THE HOLE IN THE BACK SEAT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2008, 08:15 AM~11736919
> *I SEE YOU BIG FES.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2008, 08:19 AM~11736939
> *I ALREADY FIXED THE JAMS AND GAVE IT A GOOD CLEANING AND FILLED IN THE HOLE IN THE BACK SEAT.
> *


Must be nice! i waited on that piece from Rich for 3 weeks!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 30 2008, 08:22 AM~11736951
> *Must be nice! i waited on that piece from Rich for 3 weeks!
> *


What up Colorado!!!!



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

its alot easier for me since i see him everyday. i can bug the sh** out of him :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2008, 08:29 AM~11736988
> *its alot easier for me since i see him everyday. i can bug the sh** out of him :biggrin:
> *


Ya i know! i was just fuckin round! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO COLORADO.............WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS SEE YOU VATOS IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS!!!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Sep 30 2008, 09:46 AM~11737708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 30 2008, 08:16 AM~11736927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: he told me the same thing when i sold him a fleetwood in may!!!  Im still waiting :rofl:
> *


Maybe I shoulda used more than 1 stamp  :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 30 2008, 08:12 AM~11736903
> *those 72 spoke d's arent going anywhere!!!
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Sep 30 2008, 10:38 AM~11738213
> *Maybe I shoulda used more than 1 stamp    :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Sep 30 2008, 03:00 PM~11740946
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Fe??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 66~_@Sep 30 2008, 08:22 AM~11736951
> *Must be nice! i waited on that piece from Rich for 3 weeks!
> *


[B]WOW [/B]REALY CIP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 05:53 PM~11742472
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *





whats up buddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know what this is worth?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 06:45 PM~11743510
> *anybody know what this is worth?
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 76 ROy- if it is- to some that is the most wanted year out the 70s-- with the one piece front headlight and grill section. Chec the boys in Florida and see what they say. Ive seen some of em sell with no juice- no undies- and damn near NO WHEELS on em for 15 grand. Does that help you at all?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:45 PM~11743510
> *anybody know what this is worth?
> 
> 
> ...


wHAT KINDA SET UP? ANY CHROME?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 08:03 PM~11743749
> *wHAT KINDA SET UP? ANY CHROME?
> *











no chrome undies I don't think  
but this comes with it if I want to trade


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You can give me that glasshouse Roy I'm kind of starting to like them and it comes with that other ride not too shabby


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 08:13 PM~11743893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I would do it  I'll buy that SS fROm you :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what's the SS worth? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 08:37 PM~11744166
> *I would do it   I'll buy that SS fROm you :cheesy:
> *


see Sean will buy the SS and you give me the glasshouse bam problem solved


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2008, 08:40 PM~11744218
> *see Sean will buy the SS and you give me the glasshouse bam problem solved
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 08:40 PM~11744213
> *what's the SS worth? :0
> *


*Can't tell fROm the pic, but I only want it if it's a 96.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 08:44 PM~11744272
> *Can't tell fROm the pic, but I only want it if it's a 96.
> *


That would be the year


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wish me and my son lick were going deer hunting tomorrow ill ost a pic if i kill one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's a 96


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:49 PM~11744355
> *it's a 96
> 
> 
> ...


If you give Sean the right deal on the SS-- then I would make that trade in a split second. You will come up off this deal for sure......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Sep 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11744324
> *Wish me and my son lick were going deer hunting tomorrow ill ost a pic if i kill one :biggrin:
> *


your sons name is lick?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11744441
> *your sons name is lick?
> *


LUCK Fucker and no thats not his name


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:56 PM~11744441
> *your sons name is lick?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up paul!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Vegas is coming :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 08:13 PM~11743893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A GOOD PRICE ON THE RAG ,WOULD BE AROUND 7G TO ME ,DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK ITS WORTH ,THE SS NOT SURE ON THAT IVE NEVER LOOKED IN TO THEM SINCE I DONT CARE FOR THEM.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

those impala ss go for at least 15k down here in phoenix . not sure if that helps


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 08:37 PM~11744166
> *I would do it   I'll buy that SS fROm you :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THEY WORTH?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11744750
> *those impala ss go for at least 15k down here in phoenix . not sure if that helps
> *


What up Justin how's the Family doing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So do I get the g-house or what? :biggrin: Good luck Ivan hope you guys have fun and be careful


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone is doing real good down here.. how about u??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 30 2008, 09:28 PM~11744837
> *Everyone is doing real good down here.. how about u??
> *


doing GOOD,Lil Roy's Birthday party is early this year(Saturday)He will be 9...getting big already........ hoping I sell TP so I can get a Rag Trey down South and start working on that this Winter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11744827
> *So do I get the g-house or what? :biggrin:  Good luck Ivan hope you guys have fun and be careful
> *


sure gimme your Five9


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marc how's the LS doing?
Wanna bid onna nice Trey :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

ayanna turns the big 5 next friday !!!! she is getting big. I am tryin to get my blazer back on the road so i can bag my el camino and get that painted and the interior done


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

PRICING 


Rough
Trade-In Average
Trade-In Clean
Trade-In Clean
Retail 
Base Price $5,350 $6,550 $7,525 $9,500 
TOTAL PRICE $5,350 $6,550 $7,525 $9,500* 
* This Retail price is based on a clean vehicle history report. Don't make a $9,500 mistake. Get a Free VIN Check today. 


NEXT STEPS 


Free Finance Quote 
Lower your Insurance Payment 
Credit Report & Score-$0 
Finance & Insurance Center 
Find this Vehicle 
Sell Your Car 
Get DMV Forms to Transfer Title 
Payment Calculator 




e-mail a FriendClose X 

Friend's e-mail: (eg. [email protected]) 
Your e-mail: (eg. [email protected]) 
Your Name: 


Subject: 
Comments: 
I would like a copy of this message emailed to me. 



NADA Guides Privacy Policy
Email addresses are used for this request only and are not saved or used by NADAguides.com for any other purposes
Privacy Policy 




Note: Vehicles with low mileage that are in exceptionally good condition and/or include a manufacturer certification can be worth a significantly higher value than the Retail price shown.
Disclosure statement


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11745081
> *PRICING
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FOR THE SS WITH 100.000 MILES ON IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Sep 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11744927
> *sure gimme your Five9
> *


 :|


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 30 2008, 10:30 PM~11745697
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What up Chris!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING 719-303


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 1 2008, 08:33 AM~11748141
> *GOODMORNING 719-303
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *FIRMEX*


Wuz goin on buddy??



:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 09:48 AM~11748645
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup bROther!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 1 2008, 09:55 AM~11748692
> *Sup bROther!
> *


*Chillen bROther in the 702. It is hot as hell out here. Bring your shorts next week. :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: Aight! shit i wish is was this weekend already! I talked to a homie yesterday bout some ink so should be done this weekend!  
GOTTA REP THAT BIG R.O. TO THE FULLEST!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 AM~11748723
> *:thumbsup: Aight! shit i wish is was this weekend already!  I talked to a homie yesterday bout some ink so should be done this weekend!
> GOTTA REP THAT BIG R.O. TO THE FULLEST!
> *


* :uh: Who? Just go to DL like we talked about foo.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks SWIPH!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ180295351945


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11748735
> * :uh: Who? Just go to DL like we talked about foo.
> *


DONT WORRY I WONT LET NO ONE FUCK IT UP!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, *greenmerc77*

*What's good Paul!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 1 2008, 10:01 AM~11748747
> *DONT WORRY I WONT LET NO ONE FUCK IT UP!
> *


 :scrutinize: hno: :scrutinize: hno: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 09:02 AM~11748750
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, greenmerc77
> 
> What's good Paul!
> *


not much, just got off work.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 10:03 AM~11748759
> *:scrutinize:  hno:  :scrutinize:  hno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well 7:30 this morning i shot a deer 250 yards away one shot in the head this is how we do it in the 307 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My son Dominic with his single shot little cricket 22 rifle


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty+Oct 1 2008, 11:00 AM~11749783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN PINCHE IVAN THAT IS SOME FIRME SHIT RIGHT THERE HOMIE...CONGRATS DOGGIE!!!!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ialways Fulltime too


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Sep 30 2008, 11:20 PM~11746190
> *What up Chris!
> *



Chillen in Cincinnati. Good luck with the sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Oct 1 2008, 12:04 PM~11749824
> *Ialways Fulltime too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

2 Members: HUSTLER94, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~

whats up dogg... hows "the return of Training Day monte"


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Oct 1 2008, 11:04 AM~11749824
> *Ialways Fulltime too
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Oct 1 2008, 10:56 AM~11749747
> *Well 7:30 this morning i shot a deer 250 yards away one shot in the head this is how we do it in the 307  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ES TODO IVAN!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 09:01 AM~11748743
> *Thanks SWIPH!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ180295351945
> *


NO SWEAT B*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11755716
> *NO SWEAT BR.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*

Let's hope, cause I haven't even got 1 bid :angry: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP ADAM?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 1 2008, 09:48 PM~11755749
> *Let's hope, cause I haven't even got 1 bid :angry:
> *


it all happens in the last 24 homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you got a few now :0 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11755892
> *you got a few now :0  :cheesy:
> *


*You got another one too :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just had to spark it up I got overbid though you know my Lowballin ass only to 12k pero you're up to 12,100 now


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite co got to get back to work so i can get the fck out of here
laterz rollerzonly24/7 (sean) :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 1 2008, 09:53 PM~11755812
> *WHAT UP ADAM?
> *


Sup Jay!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 1 2008, 09:55 PM~11755842
> *it all happens in the last 24 homie
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11756247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Y~QUE..............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!
Now you already know Roll'n vol.11 is coming out sooner than you think... Homie puttin' in work!!! Let me know...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
 
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 1 2008, 10:31 PM~11756200
> *just had to spark it up I got overbid though you know my Lowballin ass only to 12k  pero you're up to 12,100 now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 1 2008, 10:34 PM~11756237
> *good nite co got to get back to work so i can get the fck out of here
> laterz rollerzonly24/7 (sean) :wave:
> *


*Don't work too hard homie...............take it easy :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 2 2008, 02:27 AM~11757351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Pic Chucks, never seen it before :biggrin:*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 2 2008, 06:23 AM~11757816
> *Nice Pic Chucks, never seen it before :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 2 2008, 07:30 AM~11757844
> *:roflmao:
> *


*He's gonna get mad for that on huh Paul? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sean whut happened to ur myspace???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2008, 07:32 AM~11757856
> *Sean whut happened to ur myspace???
> *


*Long story, but basically Drama, Drama, and more Drama. 

I meant to edit my friends and delete everyone that I did not know, and I ended up deleting every one on page 1 on accident. I didn't want any one taking it personal because it was an accident, so I deleted everyone else after that. I figured this time I am only going to accept people I know, and that's it.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a lil' bit of an issue wit' peeps I didn't know on my page and was goin' to do the same thing too, but I never did...


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2008, 06:32 AM~11757856
> *Sean whut happened to ur myspace???
> *


I thought youve known sean for a while- the drama happens bout every 3 months-- and the myspace thing happens bout every 6 months-- so jus go on your page- delete all the comments hes left with his naked chix in the pictures and send him a friends request- then it will all be fine for another 3- 6 months after that :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11759220
> *I thought youve known sean for a while- the drama happens bout every 3 months-- and the myspace thing happens bout every 6 months-- so jus go on your page- delete all the comments hes left with his naked chix in the pictures and send him a friends request- then it will all be fine for another 3- 6 months after that :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO fam...
whats up colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS THE GOOD WORD REY?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up REY, I called you but you didnt answer


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 2 2008, 11:33 AM~11759533
> *whats up RO fam...
> whats up colorado
> *



Wuz up bRO?? How's Tejas Homie??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2008, 07:39 AM~11757881
> * I had a lil' bit of an issue wit' peeps I didn't know on my page and was goin' to do the same thing too, but I never did...
> *



Oye Boricua, que pasa pana??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11759220
> *I thought youve known sean for a while- the drama happens bout every 3 months-- and the myspace thing happens bout every 6 months-- so jus go on your page- delete all the comments hes left with his naked chix in the pictures and send him a friends request- then it will all be fine for another 3- 6 months after that :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up everyone :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 2 2008, 07:18 PM~11763562
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY !!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11763811
> *WHATS UP BUDDY !!!
> *


*What's cracken bROther!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 2 2008, 08:17 PM~11764008
> *What's cracken bROther!
> *


JUST FINISHED SEALING THE BIG HOLE I HAD IN THE TRUNK. YOU STILL IN THE 702?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/863196681.html


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 2 2008, 08:37 PM~11764260
> *:0
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/863196681.html
> *


THATS MY HOMIES LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERSTEAD .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 2 2008, 07:23 PM~11764071
> *JUST FINISHED SEALING THE BIG HOLE I HAD IN THE TRUNK. YOU STILL IN THE 702?
> *


PLease tell me the whole was the spare tire spot- I hate when those are left in juiced G-bodies and aint no chance of ever gettin to it with the Juice rack over top of it..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 08:40 PM~11764288
> *THATS MY HOMIES LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERSTEAD .
> *


What does it look like underneath?
Floors
body mounts
rockers
pans
braces?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 2 2008, 08:47 PM~11764360
> *What does it look like underneath?
> Floors
> body mounts
> ...


ILL GO BY THE SHOP AND GET YOU SOME PICS IF YOUD LIKE ,IM THERE EVERYDAY.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 08:47 PM~11764352
> *PLease tell me the whole was the spare tire spot- I hate when those are left in juiced G-bodies and aint no chance of ever gettin to it with the Juice rack over top of it..
> *


THAT WOULD BE CORRECT FOR $500 ADAM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11764452
> *ILL GO BY THE SHOP AND GET YOU SOME PICS IF YOUD LIKE ,IM THERE EVERYDAY.
> *


If my other deal falls through I'll hit you up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 2 2008, 08:00 PM~11764514
> *THAT WOULD BE CORRECT FOR $500 ADAM
> *


What was 500$

Or you tryin to be ALEX-- :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

here u go rudy... forgot ur email..  


















aand a few extra... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

1 week colorado ridaz...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

here u go sean... :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11764935
> *here u go sean... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11764071
> *JUST FINISHED SEALING THE BIG HOLE I HAD IN THE TRUNK. YOU STILL IN THE 702?
> *


*Nope, I'm in Durango now. I'm all over Pimp'n  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- now I know nobody in here really cares to much about this-- or none at all- but im still postin it cause yall my COLO*R*AD*O* RYDERS and I dont give a fuc if you listen or not :biggrin: 

Las week- I said I was gonna spend my evenings body d*RO*ppin and juicin my dually since Im on this 6pm curfew right now and cant do shit else- I figured why not go ahead and cut up my dually--LOL
So anyways- heres the pic yall saw then








Well now I jus got started on it-- yesterday i got the interior stripped out of it- and the bed off- and today i got the front clip off-- NOW THE FUN WILL BEGIN. :biggrin: 

















And ya-- Im doin it all in my driveway-- with my full portable set up  








After I get the *RO*cker panels layin flat on the g*RO*und- Ill post a couple pics before I get to work on finishin the suspension


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Wish I new how and had the tools to do some of that shit!! Props


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11765457
> *Wish I new how and had the tools to do some of that shit!! Props
> *


Were b*RO*thers now- you aint gotta worry about that 

Thanks for the p*RO*ps though b*RO*ther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:37 PM~11765483
> *Were bROthers now- you aint gotta worry about that
> *


 :biggrin: 


And trust that I aint afraid to get my hands dirty...you show me, I'll do it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:39 PM~11765514
> *:biggrin:
> And trust that I aint afraid to get my hands dirty...you show me, I'll do it.
> *


Thats good b*RO*ther- cause we cant be havin no pretty boys in *RO*-- even SEAN doesnt mind gettin his hands dirty once n a while :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP MAX


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11765541
> *Thats good bROther- cause we cant be havin no pretty boys in RO-- even SEAN doesnt mind gettin his hands dirty once n a while :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: FA SHO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11765541
> *Thats good bROther- cause we cant be havin no pretty boys in RO-- even SEAN doesnt mind gettin his hands dirty once n a while :0  :biggrin:
> *



what up swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11765965
> *what up swiph
> *


What up pimpin- whats good wit ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11765541
> *Thats good bROther- cause we cant be havin no pretty boys in RO</span>-- <span style=\'color:blue\'>even SEAN doesnt mind gettin his hands dirty once n a while :0  :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 11:25 PM~11765982
> *What up pimpin- whats good wit ya
> *



just chillen, so i see you have been workin in the yard :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 2 2008, 04:23 PM~11762178
> *Oye Boricua, que pasa pana??
> *


Que pajo pana!!! :biggrin: Whutz good for this weekend???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11766027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2008, 10:36 PM~11766097
> *just chillen, so i see you have been workin in the yard :biggrin:
> *


Yup- I gotta do what I gotta do right now. Wait till you see the dually layin ROckers :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11765549
> *WHAT UP MAX
> *


what is up john john


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning ColoRadO!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2008, 11:54 PM~11766305
> *Que pajo pana!!! :biggrin:  Whutz good for this weekend???
> *


Wuz up Pimp'n...I got my parents anniversary Saturday night, but we'll see how long that takes. Sunday tho I'm good for whatever. 

Your brother still pissed at ya??
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS.............GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 3 2008, 08:46 AM~11767948
> *Wuz up Pimp'n...I got my parents anniversary Saturday night, but we'll see how long that takes. Sunday tho I'm good for whatever.
> 
> Your brother still pissed at ya??
> ...


 :uh: :yes: but you got it twisted thatz your brother not mines!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:15 AM~11768126
> *SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS.............GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Chuck!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 3 2008, 08:36 AM~11767895
> *Good Morning ColoRadO!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 3 2008, 09:05 AM~11768515
> *Nice pic Chuck!!!
> *


*GRACIAS BIG DOG.....YOU DIPPEN TO VEGAS HOMIE?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 3 2008, 10:04 AM~11768504
> *:uh:  :yes: but you got it twisted thatz your brother not mines!!!!
> *



:nono: :nono: He was your brother LONG b4 I came along!!! LOL

Then you introduced him to me :twak: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: 



J/K
:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:28 AM~11768740
> *GRACIAS BIG DOG.....YOU DIPPEN TO VEGAS HOMIE?
> *


Nah im'ma fuck wit' my car homie!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

lets hook up this weekend Fes


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433870


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 3 2008, 11:22 AM~11769281
> *Nah im'ma fuck wit' my car homie!!!
> *


I did the same shit everytime i didnt go for the super show i feel for you dog.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 3 2008, 06:18 PM~11772622
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433870
> *


*I'm winning that shit! We bet a stack on that :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11764568
> *What was 500$
> 
> Or you tryin to be ALEX-- :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 2 2008, 10:09 PM~11765193
> *Nope, I'm in Durango now. I'm all over Pimp'n
> *


and then trinidad tomorROw i guess :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 3 2008, 05:07 PM~11772159
> *lets hook up this weekend Fes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yea I wanna see your new whip!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2008, 06:23 PM~11772660
> *I did the same shit everytime i didnt go for the super show i feel for you dog.
> *


Yea itz gonna suck, but I rather work on her now than when itz freezing cold in my garage!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11772993
> *I'm winning that shit! We bet a stack on that :biggrin:
> *


Damn *****- and I thought for sure I was gonna come up on a quic stac-- thats some crazy shit- how bout before the poll ends we jus go ahead and settle for 500- ya never know- It might benefit ya- I might make a comebac :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 3 2008, 07:00 PM~11772993
> *I'm winning that shit! We bet a stack on that :biggrin:
> *


I don't even know how to vote there :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11773371
> *I don't even know how to vote there :cheesy:
> *


what are they voteing on?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 3 2008, 06:18 PM~11772622
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433870
> *


damn I'm only half way thru the topic and let me tell you theres some funny shit going on in there :0 thats why I love off topic so much :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Joey?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what' up chris :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11774435
> *what' up chris :biggrin:
> *


were you been fuckr? lets go drink a beer at the bar when you get off


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 3 2008, 04:51 PM~11774486
> *were you been fuckr? lets go drink a beer at the bar when you get off
> *


wish i could but i got to head to p town to pick u p the old lady


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 3 2008, 06:18 PM~11772622
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433870
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: instigator :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11773363
> *Damn *****- and I thought for sure I was gonna come up on a quic stac-- thats some crazy shit-  how bout before the poll ends we jus go ahead and settle for 500- ya never know- It might benefit ya- I might make a comebac :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i gotta lot of homies on off topic ,for 250 i can make a change :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11775019
> *i gotta lot of homies on off topic ,for 250 i can make a change  :biggrin:
> *


Fuc ya- thats what Im talkin bout homie-- but you should have PMd me- now Sean is gonna try and pay you 250 and cancel my settlement-- so then he will be bac up to 750  Hes smarter than he looks :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11775065
> *Fuc ya- thats what Im talkin bout homie-- but you should have PMd me- now Sean is gonna try and pay you 250 and cancel  my settlement-- so then he will be bac up to 750   Hes smarter than he looks :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: O WELL ATLEAST HES GONNA HAVE NEKID BITCHES IN HIS ROOM IN VEGAS :biggrin: IM BETTER OFF STAYING ON HIS GOOD SIDE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2008, 10:20 PM~11775139
> *:biggrin: O WELL ATLEAST HES GONNA HAVE NEKID BITCHES IN HIS ROOM IN VEGAS  :biggrin: IM BETTER OFF STAYING ON HIS GOOD SIDE
> *


Ya- hes definetly gonna have them for sure-- so as much as it would help me out-- Im gonna have to say ----------------- FUC HIM--
jus kididn-- jus make sure yall get some good pics to post OR PM when ya get bac. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 3 2008, 11:23 PM~11775159
> *Ya- hes definetly gonna have them for sure-- so as much as it would help me out-- Im gonna have to say ----------------- FUC HIM--
> jus kididn-- jus make sure yall get some good pics to post OR PM when ya get bac. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul Y JR


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11775019
> *i gotta lot of homies on off topic ,for 250 i can make a change  :biggrin:
> *


why does Chuck dislike you?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2008, 10:09 AM~11776583
> *
> *


damn homie I was fuckd up last night it felt like it took me 10 hours to get home from your house damn Rich Romero bitched out on me to go praty with Brian Martinez


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11777195
> *damn homie I was fuckd up last night it felt like it took me 10 hours to get home from your house damn Rich Romero bitched out on me to go praty with Brian Martinez
> *


Thats ghey and Soledad took off and tried to find you and give you a ride home you shouldn't be so stubborn fool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2008, 12:52 PM~11777445
> *Thats ghey and Soledad took off and tried to find you and give you a ride home you shouldn't be so stubborn fool
> *


yeah that is gay and I know I shouldn't be stubborn but you know I get that way when I'm drunk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 4 2008, 01:35 PM~11777636
> *yeah that is gay and I know I shouldn't be stubborn but you know I get that way when I'm drunk
> *


It's all good she gave Jerry and Benny a ride though so she could have give you one as well


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT IS UP CO EVER ONE READY 4 NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 4 2008, 12:12 PM~11777178
> *why does Chuck dislike you?
> *


because he cant be like me :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 4 2008, 04:52 PM~11778509
> *because he cant be like me :biggrin:
> *


oh OK


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what' s up co :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's cracken Colorado, everyone must be busy this weekend, it's been dead in here.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 12:02 AM~11781083
> *What's cracken Colorado, everyone must be busy this weekend, it's been dead in here.
> *


Yeah no doubt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 4 2008, 11:02 PM~11781083
> *What's cracken Colorado, everyone must be busy this weekend, it's been dead in here.
> *


Shit *****- you been MIA-- whats up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*OK- THEY ARE NOW FOR SALE- MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BRAND NEW- STILL IN BOXES - they still look like they do right here in these pics when picked up..............6- lug bolt pattern
30 inch DUB DIRTY DOGS with BRAND NEW 315-30-30XL PIRELLIS
SET OF 4- NEVER MOUNTED*

*$14,000*-- NEGOTIABLE BY A LITTLE BIT..








Here they are next to a 20 inch wheel- incase you wanna see the size difference


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 12:02 AM~11781083
> *What's cracken Colorado, everyone must be busy this weekend, it's been dead in here.
> *



I'm in Cincinnati...gonna go hit Buffalo Wild Wings here tomorrow (Sun) to see if I can catch the game....gonna be pissed if I can't watch it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS THE GOOD WORD COLORADO? WHATS GOOD CHUCK?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS NEW JOHN? (KADDYMAN)


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

not much homie staying out the cold.....and you dawg...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

JUST LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR MY NEW RIDE


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOO ROY?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

the 66 my homie here gots parts for that what you need...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

THE CHROME AROUND THE BACK WINDOW (INSIDE AND OUT) THE TOP PIECE OF CHROME OVER THE WINDSHIELD. CHROME ROCKERS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 5 2008, 11:05 AM~11782749
> *WHATS GOOD ROY?
> *


what Up chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 12:47 AM~11781364
> *OK- THEY ARE NOW FOR SALE- MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BRAND NEW- STILL IN BOXES - they still look like they do right here in these pics when picked up..............6- lug bolt pattern
> 30 inch DUB DIRTY DOGS with BRAND NEW 315-30-30XL PIRELLIS
> ...


* :0 I need those :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 12:01 PM~11783002
> * :0 I need those :biggrin:
> *


yes you do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 11:01 AM~11783002
> * :0 I need those :biggrin:
> *


YA YOU DO- so Ill tell ya what-- Ill take the 26's off your EXT as a down payment towards em


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11783399
> *WHATS UP SWIPH
> *


Not much- jus gettin ready to go out and work on the dually a little bit-- hopefully get the cab done today- and ready to weld it all back tomorow.
Whats good wit you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 01:12 PM~11783359
> *YA YOU DO- so Ill tell ya what-- Ill take the 26's off your EXT as a down payment towards em
> *


*How much of a down payment you talken 'bout willis? :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 12:51 PM~11783522
> *How much of a down payment you talken 'bout willis? :cheesy:
> *


I would like to tell ya your 26's and 11.5k- but Ill jus go ahead and say 10.5k and your 26s since your BDays is in a week or so :biggrin: 

YOU YOURSELF SAID A LIL WHILE BACK THEY ARE 20K- I was tryin to find that quote with the picture of the HUMMER- but I couldnt- I know you know what Im talkin bout though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 02:57 PM~11783815
> *I would like to tell ya your 26's and 11.5k- but Ill jus go ahead and say 10.5k and your 26s since your BDays is in a week or so :biggrin:
> 
> YOU YOURSELF SAID A LIL WHILE BACK THEY ARE 20K- I was tryin to find that quote with the picture of the HUMMER- but I couldnt- I know you know what Im talkin bout though
> *


*So basically you wanna gimme $3500 for some 26' Giovannas :roflmao: :roflmao:

Better do your homework foolio  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 02:04 PM~11783847
> *So basically you wanna gimme $3500 for some 26' Giovannas :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Better do your homework foolio
> *


NO-- realisticaly Im givn you $9,500 for some 26 in Giovannas-- YOU BETTER DO YOUR HOMEWORK :biggrin: 

Remember- these are 20 THOUSAND DOLLAR SHOES-- AND IM QOUTIN YOU ON THAT *****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 04:13 PM~11784161
> *NO-- realisticaly Im givn you $9,500 for some 26 in Giovannas-- YOU BETTER DO YOUR HOMEWORK :biggrin:
> 
> Remember- these are 20 THOUSAND DOLLAR SHOES--  AND IM QOUTIN YOU ON THAT *****
> *


*That's irrelevant, You done fucked up by listing them for 14 stacks. Can't go back and say " oh but they are worth 20 :twak: :twak: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 03:25 PM~11784208
> *That's irrelevant, You done fucked up by listing them for 14 stacks. Can't go back and say " oh but they are worth 20 :twak:  :twak:
> *


Its jus like a car lot son-- -- if its a sale price- ITS CASH-- when a trade is involved its bac to REG- you know that BALLER :biggrin: 

You know they are worth every bit of 10.5 and your 26's-- stop tryin to hustle a bROther


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 05:14 PM~11784413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn looks good, thanks for the invite. :0 













:biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 05:16 PM~11784428
> *Damn looks good, thanks for the invite. :0
> :biggrin:
> *


one of these days I'll roll down there and bring the disk with me so we can cook some shit up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11784456
> *one of these days I'll roll down there and bring the disk with me so we can cook some shit up
> *


*I'll buy the cervezas :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 05:21 PM~11784463
> *I'll buy the cervezas :cheesy:
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11784413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- YOU JUS MADE ME HUNGRY AS A MUTHAFUCCA WITH THESE PICS. I made a dish like this for an old mexican guy once- and he made the best BUCHE-- (I THINK THATS HOW ITS SPELLED?) I have ever had. I grubbed like 15 tacos that day.

Fuck goin down there-- ROll up this way :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 05:48 PM~11784666
> *DAMN- YOU JUS MADE ME HUNGRY AS A MUTHAFUCCA WITH THESE PICS. I made a dish like this for an old mexican guy once- and he made the best BUCHE-- (I THINK THATS HOW ITS SPELLED?) I have ever had. I grubbed like 15 tacos that day.
> 
> Fuck goin down there-- ROll up this way  :biggrin:
> *


like I told Sean I'll roll to Pueblo if thats where your at and we can kick it and get fuckd up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11784703
> *like I told Sean I'll roll to Pueblo if thats where your at and we can kick it and get fuckd up :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I said ROll up here- cause Im up North-- even though all my bROthers are down south. But hopefully Ill get through all my legal Bullshit soon and be able to ROll down south so we can have a big ass cookout :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 06:01 PM~11784760
> *Thats why I said ROll up here- cause Im up North-- even though all my bROthers are down south.  But hopefully Ill get through all my legal Bullshit soon and be able to ROll down south so we can have a big ass cookout  :cheesy:
> *


so where are you at homie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11784773
> *so where are you at homie?
> *


I live up in Longmont- jus a few minutes north of Denver


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 5 2008, 06:08 PM~11784809
> *I live up in Longmont- jus a few minutes north of Denver
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11784456
> *one of these days I'll roll down there and bring the disk with me so we can cook some shit up
> *


any left overs fool??? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YEP, THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11785015
> *any left overs fool??? :biggrin:
> *


at mom's maybe she took them


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

save me some and drop it off at my work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Oct 5 2008, 06:35 PM~11785058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read all post before you reply puto I don't have any leftovers  and whats so funny :scrutinize:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up homie and co riderz


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO RIDERS....SEE YOU VATOS IN A WEEK.....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11787150
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO RIDERS....SEE YOU VATOS IN A WEEK.....
> *


*Less than that  


:biggrin: *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassup CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*Good Morning Colorado!!!!*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.

According to Lamar Police Chief Brian Phillips, officers found Nathan Dixon, 27, dead at a home in the 400 block of West Olive Street Saturday afternoon.

Police said they are investigating the incident as a homicide.

A dispatch officer said Sunday that there have been no arrests.

Officers responded to the scene after receiving reports of a man injured at the location. When officers arrived, they observed Dixon lying face down and bleeding. Officers forced their way into the residence and summoned paramedics to assist. Dixon was pronounced dead at the scene by medical personnel.

Prowers County Coroner Joe Giadone said that Dixon's body has been sent to the El Paso County Coroner's office for an autopsy. Giadone said that he expects a report on its findings today.

Police said because of the suspicious nature of the scene, detectives had to secure the residence and apply for a search warrant. After the search warrant was approved, the police department requested assistance from the Colorado Bureau of Investigations Crime Scene Unit to assist in the evidence collection and processing of the crime scene.

Police said that several people have been interviewed in this case


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HUSTLER94, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~

whats up dogg.. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...


damn he was young :angel:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Oct 6 2008, 08:47 AM~11790318
> *HUSTLER94, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
> 
> whats up dogg..  :biggrin:
> *


What up hustla!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...


*WTF........* :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 5 2008, 10:45 PM~11788649
> *Less than that
> :biggrin:
> *


*IM DIPPEN IN 2 MORE DAYS.............SEE YOU THERE!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2008, 09:21 AM~11790544
> *IM DIPPEN IN 2 MORE DAYS.............SEE YOU THERE!!!!
> *


*I'll be flying out there on Thursday...............be ready to go live! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...


*A fellow Lay It Low'er and Colorado Ryder gone, that's sad. Ryde In Peace Homie.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ R.I.P :angel:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 6 2008, 10:10 AM~11790971
> *I'll be flying out there on Thursday...............be ready to go live! :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD HAVE BET YOU TOO LAST NIGHT! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 6 2008, 10:54 AM~11791384
> *SHOULD HAVE BET YOU TOO LAST NIGHT! :angry:
> *


*That's what you get for being scurred, just like your tatt :roflmao: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 6 2008, 10:58 AM~11791422
> *That's what you get for being scurred, just like your tatt :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: have to wait till thursday or wont be able to get a haircut before i leave!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 6 2008, 09:10 AM~11790971
> *I'll be flying out there on Thursday...............be ready to go live! :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW .......................*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790121
> *RIP to a fellow rider the Pueblo paper said he was found dead at his home and the death is rulled as suspicious and is an ongoing investigation. I didn't get to meet him but I talked to him a few times and he seemed real cool RIDE IN PEACE bro..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12116
> LAMAR - Police are investigating the suspicious death of a Lamar man found dead Saturday.
> ...




R.I.P. Homie!!



:angel:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2008, 12:48 PM~11792178
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW .......................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*STILL GETTING CADI~FORNIA LOVE DOS READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND ITS CRUNCH TIME!!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2008, 05:40 PM~11795095
> *STILL GETTING CADI~FORNIA LOVE DOS READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND ITS CRUNCH TIME!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn RIP Nathan it was a pleasure knowing you


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 6 2008, 05:18 PM~11795442
> *SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 6 2008, 09:58 AM~11791422
> *That's what you get for being scurred, just like your tatt :roflmao:
> *


Cippy- you still aint tatted- whats goin on dawg- you got your apt scheduled for when you're in Vegas though right?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 6 2008, 04:49 PM~11795185
> *Looking good.
> *


*GRACIAS JR............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2008, 04:40 PM~11795095
> *STILL GETTING CADI~FORNIA LOVE DOS READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND ITS CRUNCH TIME!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Loookin so fuccin nasty- good luck to ya in Vegas


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUP GOOD TIMERS AND ALL COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## Sic Blu 82 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lets c what I Bring bak Snag up this G body Im peepn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning ROLLERZ, and all other Colorado Ryders! 2 more days!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 09:22 PM~11797660
> *Cippy- you still aint tatted- whats goin on dawg- you got your apt scheduled for when you're in Vegas though right?
> *


it'll get done! dont worry bROther!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11799038
> *Loookin so fuccin nasty- good luck to ya in Vegas
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE........STILL LOTS OF WORK TO DO !!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

READY 4 VEGAS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 7 2008, 07:42 PM~11806785
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wait till you see the Dually layin flat on the earth draggin the rocker panels down the interstate at 105mph- :biggrin: its gonna be way sic!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 7 2008, 12:04 PM~11802043
> *READY 4 VEGAS !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Straight sik :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11806682
> *Well for the ryders that are keepin track of the progress on my Dually-- heres what its lookin like after today. I brought the cab down a full 5inches-- still gotta weld it all up-- but Im puttin in some support braces before I do.
> Anyways- heres a peek at the bac of the cab so you can see jus how much of a difference there is.
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: Fa sho


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11806890
> *I wish i coud dip out to Vegas- but o well- HOPEFULLY next year...
> *





<----- I will be there next year....HOPEFULLY reppin the RO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11806780
> *1 DAY UNTILL TAKE OFF... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good tony......


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 7 2008, 08:04 PM~11807003
> *Wait till you see the Dually layin flat on the earth draggin the rocker panels down the interstate at 105mph-  :biggrin:  its gonna be way sic!!!!
> *




lookin good !!!! five is alot on a deuce , my 81 was body dropped 6" in to the doors now i am building my blazer


http://lowboymotorsports.com/site_3.0/gallery.html my blazer 


http://lowboymotorsports.com/site_3.0/gallery.html my 81fullsize


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11807435
> *lookin good !!!! five is alot on a deuce , my 81 was body dropped 6" in to the doors now i am building my blazer
> http://lowboymotorsports.com/site_3.0/gallery.html      my blazer
> http://lowboymotorsports.com/site_3.0/gallery.html        my 81fullsize
> *






http://www.justplaintrick.com/new/projects...1/81chevy03.jpg my 81 fullsize


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> lookin good !!!! five is alot on a deuce , my 81 was body dropped 6" in to the doors now i am building my blazer
> 
> Ya- Im jus goin 5inches for now- then a little later on when I go back through the truck im gonna stockfloor it another 3- to make it a total of 8 :biggrin:
> then it will be draggin door for sure..
> Keep checcin in- Ill have more pics up soon


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 02:51 AM~11809594
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


whats this about Sean??


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11806780
> *1 DAY UNTILL TAKE OFF... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING CO! 1 MORE DAY!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 01:51 AM~11809594
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


*YOU ALREADY HUNG OVER ESE...........WE AINT IN VEGAS YET!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 7 2008, 11:04 AM~11802043
> *READY 4 VEGAS !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE..........* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:25 AM~11810876
> *YOU ALREADY HUNG OVER ESE...........WE AINT IN VEGAS YET!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NAW- hes probably havin girl problems again- :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 8 2008, 03:00 AM~11809611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Big Chucks is right on the money :cheesy: It was one of the bROthers birthday and we went live at the single mother's establishment. I didn't wake up today until 12:00, and I was supposed to be at work at 8:00 hno: 

I think I'm primed for Vegas now :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11813111
> *Big Chucks is right on the money :cheesy: It was one of the bROthers birthday and we went live at the single mother's establishment. I didn't wake up today until 12:00, and I was supposed to be at work at 8:00 hno:
> 
> I think I'm primed for Vegas now :biggrin:
> *


*PINCHE SEAN............COULDNT WAIT HA!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11813111
> *Big Chucks is right on the money :cheesy: It was one of the bROthers birthday and we went live at the single mother's establishment. I didn't wake up today until 12:00, and I was supposed to be at work at 8:00 hno:
> 
> I think I'm primed for Vegas now :biggrin:
> *


I knew girls had to be involved in there somewhere-LOL
I mean how could they not with Mr Whodini the Pimp himself :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Getting ready for Vegas.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 04:43 PM~11814897
> *Getting ready for Vegas.......................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 04:43 PM~11814897
> *Getting ready for Vegas.......................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Cipi's ready to ROll :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 05:22 PM~11815866
> *Cipi's ready to ROll  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
I bet that hurt.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 8 2008, 06:25 PM~11815893
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I bet that hurt.
> *


Yeah I bet it did 


























......so why go with a hoop earring?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 06:22 PM~11815866
> *Cipi's ready to ROll  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My lil' ***** Cip Dogg!!!! Nice tattoo bro... way to rep the familia!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 03:43 PM~11814897
> *Getting ready for Vegas.......................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME CIPPY-- :biggrin: 

Looks fuccin good dawg- you gonna rep wit that tat for sure


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I better see some nice pictures from VEGAS in here, I cant afford to go so I have to settle for some pictures.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11816856
> *I better see some nice pictures from VEGAS in here, I cant afford to go so I have to settle for some pictures.
> *


Ivan said he was designated camera man :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit they just might be all x rated then im single fool.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Vegas here we come it all about the GOODTIMES with the homies no matter what club we rep


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11817261
> *Vegas here we come it all about the GOODTIMES with the homies no matter what club we rep
> *


 :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 8 2008, 07:43 PM~11817236
> *Shit they just might be all x rated then im single fool.
> *


 :cheesy: I'll be waiting :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11817261
> *Vegas here we come it all about the GOODTIMES with the homies no matter what club we rep
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROll Call for Vegas :biggrin: 

*I fly out tomorROw at 4:00 :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I get to reunite with Pimp Juiced :cheesy: They're driving it down to vegas. I miss my Nav sometimes, it was the vehicle I owned the longest in my life. :tears:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 09:37 PM~11817857
> *I get to reunite with Pimp Juiced :cheesy: They're driving it down to vegas. I miss my Nav sometimes, it was the vehicle I owned the longest in my life. :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


you should buy it back so Manny can buy TP back :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11816856
> *I better see some nice pictures from VEGAS in here, I cant afford to go so I have to settle for some pictures.
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Everybody going to Vegas have fund and like others said take lots of pics and stay safe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone have fun and be safe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 8 2008, 05:22 PM~11815866
> *Cipi's ready to ROll  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. BAGS ARE PACKED AND READY TO HIT THE ROAD! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus want to tell everybody to have fun AND BE SAFE. ****** be out to get people this weekend- so keep the homies close- even if its jus the 17 on the waist.
I aint sayin go out and act gangsta or nothin- Im jus sayin make sure you are SAFE.
My prayers are with all of you- have safe trips there and bac- and make sure ALL Of YOU get some good ass pics for us stuc here in coloRadO.
I wanna see some naked ass hoes-- PMs welcome :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to tell my fellow CO riders to have a safe and fun trip to the supershow  
can't wait to see all the pic's when yous get back :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the safety prayers,wish everyone was going but duty calls for most of us.Vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll post pics when we get back or maybe from our room in Vegas if I get bored,take it easy Colorado see ya inna week


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

peace out colorado , we are off to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone must be on their way to Vegas!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 9 2008, 08:27 PM~11827257
> *Everyone must be on their way to Vegas!!!
> *


Everyone except us  
Its ok- Im still workin on my dually-- maybe Ill have all of it done by the time they get bac- well everything but the bed maybe :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11827277
> *Everyone except us
> Its ok- Im still workin on my dually-- maybe Ill have all of it done by the time they get bac- well everything but the bed maybe :biggrin:
> *



Me too...but I'll be there next year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11827277
> *Everyone except us
> Its ok- Im still workin on my dually-- maybe Ill have all of it done by the time they get bac- well everything but the bed maybe :biggrin:
> *


I know, it sucks, but I'll get some shit done this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11827299
> *Me too...but I'll be there next year
> *


x2



























million :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning.I was one of the ones that had to stay. :angry:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 10 2008, 05:26 AM~11829167
> *Good Morning.I was one of the ones that had to stay. :angry:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had to stay because of a job interview on monday morning or else I would of been with the GOODTIMES on my way up there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 AM~11829514
> *I had to stay because of a job interview on monday morning or else I would of been with the GOODTIMES on my way up there
> *


You gettin' a 2nd job or tryin' to switch jobs???


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2008, 07:09 AM~11829514
> *I had to stay because of a job interview on monday morning or else I would of been with the GOODTIMES on my way up there
> *


GOOD luck with the Job interview, I hope you get it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2008, 09:07 AM~11829840
> *You gettin' a 2nd job or tryin' to switch jobs???
> *


2nd wouldn't cut it I'm like "hey mon" on in living color I got 5 jobs :biggrin: na just trying to get a better job


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 AM~11829514
> *I had to stay because of a job interview on monday morning or else I would of been with the GOODTIMES on my way up there
> *


good luck on the job interview and if you get it remember to hit me up so I can try to jump on the job you got now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2008, 11:41 AM~11831042
> *2nd wouldn't cut it I'm like "hey mon" on in living color I got 5 jobs :biggrin:  na just trying to get a better job
> *


 :roflmao: Yea I use to watch that shit too!!! :biggrin: On the realz though good luck wit' that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well made it to Vegas see all you follios on da strip :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*foolios


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:
how 's it going ruben


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the good thoughts Chris and Fes


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 11 2008, 01:47 AM~11836300
> *thanks for the good thoughts Chris and Fes
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:48 AM~11836307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 11 2008, 01:49 AM~11836311
> *WTF bro?? :biggrin:
> *


waaasssaaapppeeennniiinnn!!!!!! just post whoring :biggrin: ...i sent your bro a number for a possible rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11836318
> *waaasssaaapppeeennniiinnn!!!!!! just post whoring :biggrin: ...i sent your bro a number for a possible rag
> *


I hear ya on that and sounds good hopefully it's right up his alley


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 11 2008, 01:51 AM~11836322
> *I hear ya on that and sounds good hopefully it's right up his alley
> *


yup, i been keepin an eye out hopefully run into something and help a fellow rider jump in a new ride


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2008, 10:41 AM~11831042
> *2nd wouldn't cut it I'm like "hey mon" on in living color I got 5 jobs :biggrin:  na just trying to get a better job
> *


 :roflmao: YOU ONLY GOT ONE JOB YOU LAZY MON. ME GOT 16 JOBS :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 11 2008, 07:02 AM~11836948
> *:roflmao: YOU ONLY GOT ONE JOB YOU LAZY MON. ME GOT 16 JOBS :roflmao:
> *


 :0 I only work part time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew fellas!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
[/quote]
If anybody that didn't go to Vegas needz one, hit me up!!! And if someone went to Vegas and didn't get one hit me up also!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 11 2008, 08:02 AM~11836948
> *:roflmao: YOU ONLY GOT ONE JOB YOU LAZY MON. ME GOT 16 JOBS :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11834629
> *well made it to Vegas see all you follios on da strip :cheesy:
> *


good to hear you made it safe homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 11 2008, 12:47 AM~11836300
> *thanks for the good thoughts Chris and Fes
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 11 2008, 08:29 AM~11837056
> *:0  I only work part time
> *


And you still have more money than me. :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


If anybody that didn't go to Vegas needz one, hit me up!!! And if someone went to Vegas and didn't get one hit me up also!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
I want one :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:52 AM~11836328
> *yup, i been keepin an eye out hopefully run into something and help a fellow rider jump in a new ride
> *


whats up with all yous having the same avi in off topic? what did I miss?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 11 2008, 12:14 PM~11838093
> *And you still have more money than me. :angry:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: damn your right he does have more money


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 11 2008, 02:39 PM~11838498
> *whats up with all yous having the same avi in off topic? what did I miss?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> If anybody that didn't go to Vegas needz one, hit me up!!! And if someone went to Vegas and didn't get one hit me up also!!! :biggrin:


I want one :biggrin:
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Today is a sad day to be in Colorado. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 12 2008, 09:13 AM~11842349
> *Today is a sad day to be in Colorado. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: sad day to be anywhere but Vegas...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 12 2008, 10:43 AM~11842726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad: sad day to be anywhere but Vegas...
> *


I knew someone would understand my post. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 12 2008, 09:46 AM~11842735
> *I knew someone would understand my post. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I understood- Ive jus been to sad to get on here and post anything :tears:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co and to all those who didnt make to vegas including me again :tears: :rant:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 12 2008, 04:11 PM~11844164
> *I understood- Ive jus been to sad to get on here and post anything :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP CO?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 13 2008, 07:27 AM~11847863
> *WHATS UP CO?
> *


Whut It Dew CO!!! whutz good Chris!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up to all my coloRadO ryders today. I jus thought I would get on and say whats up and put a prayer n the air for all our bROthers to have saf trips home today. No matter what club they with- or even if they ridin solo- may everybody have a safe trip..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 13 2008, 02:50 PM~11850474
> *Whats up to all my coloRadO ryders today. I jus thought I would get on and say whats up and put a prayer n the air for all our bROthers to have saf trips home today. No matter what club they with- or even if they ridin solo- may everybody have a safe trip..
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11851163
> *x2
> *


whats up foo :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP MAX HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DO GUY


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

still waiting on pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I guess I'm the 1st one back :cheesy:*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm back now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 13 2008, 07:00 PM~11853205
> *I guess I'm the 1st one back :cheesy:
> *


Thats what happens when you take a private jet - BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 13 2008, 08:00 PM~11853205
> *I guess I'm the 1st one back :cheesy:
> *


so was it a good show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2008, 09:18 PM~11854060
> *I'm back now
> *


How was it??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!!

:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2008, 12:42 AM~11855926
> *How was it??
> *


X2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was a good show alot of clean cars with alot of money in them . Wich means i'm going to have to put even more money into my car to compete. I thought it would have been bigger though oh and it was fucking shitty weather too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got back fucking snow,sleet,and rain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

GLAD 2 SEE EVERYONE BACK SAFELY, IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE GOODTIMERS FROM COLORADO THAT WERE ABLE 2 MAKE IT. SEE ALL YOU FOOLS AT THE NEXT BIG EVENT.
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad you all made it back safely...but ALL OF YOU ARE SLACKIN ON THE PICS!!! :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 14 2008, 12:03 PM~11858436
> *It was a good show alot of clean cars with alot of money in them . Wich means i'm going to have to put even more money into my car to compete. I thought it would have been bigger though oh and it was fucking shitty weather too
> *


in some of the pics I seen fools with jackets on and I heard there was a lot of empty slots, might not even be an LRM tour anymore and if there is probably no Denver is what there saying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 14 2008, 03:42 PM~11860637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This one took Lowrider of the Year. I am not sure why  fROm a points perspective, but I think LRM is sending a message. This car was immaculate and beautiful though  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2008, 03:03 PM~11860239
> *in some of the pics I seen fools with jackets on and I heard there was a lot of empty slots, might not even be an LRM tour anymore and if there is probably no Denver is what there saying
> *


*I call Bullshit on that whole thing. It's not the cars that make the ferria for LRM it's the public attending the show, and there were a lot of peeps there even with shitty weather. 

And as for Denver, you were all there..........did it look like there was any ROom to walk anywhere with out bumping into someone??*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 14 2008, 03:02 PM~11860223
> *Glad you all made it back safely...but ALL OF YOU ARE SLACKIN ON THE PICS!!!  :angry:
> *


*I took 0 pics at the show sorry. I left that up to some one else, besides I didn't get there until 3:30 and the show ended at 5 Honestly all I did was walk down 3 aisles indoors and that was it. The rest of the time I was talken to the RO fam and the GOODTIMERS :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well looks like I am probably one of the last ones back.Next year imma take a damn plane this trip killed me,this is what I was welcomed to after 14 hours of driving


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 14 2008, 03:24 PM~11861069
> *well looks like I am probably one of the last ones back.Next year imma take a damn plane this trip killed me,this is what I was welcomed to after 14 hours of driving
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BALLER, I THOUGHT YOU FLEW, I WOULD HAVE ONLY DRIVEN IF I WAS TAKING A RIDE. YOU TOLD ME YOU HAD ENOUGH OF THAT SNOW LAST YEAR AROUND THIS TIME. :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11861049
> *I took 0 pics at the show sorry. I left that up to some one else, besides I didn't get there until 3:30 and the show ended at 5 Honestly all I did was walk down 3 aisles indoors and that was it. The rest of the time I was talken to the RO fam and the GOODTIMERS :biggrin:
> *



All good...I've seen some pics in other threads on LIL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11861069
> *well looks like I am probably one of the last ones back.Next year imma take a damn plane this trip killed me,this is what I was welcomed to after 14 hours of driving
> 
> 
> ...


*Where was this pic taken?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 05:19 PM~11861661
> *Where was this pic taken?
> *


Coming in through NM on I25


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2008, 04:47 PM~11861345
> *DAMN BALLER, I THOUGHT YOU FLEW, I WOULD HAVE ONLY DRIVEN IF I WAS TAKING A RIDE. YOU TOLD ME YOU HAD ENOUGH OF THAT SNOW LAST YEAR AROUND THIS TIME. :cheesy:
> *


Won't happen again unless my car is being towed behind me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 14 2008, 05:21 PM~11861677
> *Coming in through NM on I25
> *


*Raton pass, Damn!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11862477
> *Raton pass, Damn!!
> *


That be it :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO 4 LIFE*

*What's good bROther!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11861006
> *I call Bullshit on that whole thing. It's not the cars that make the ferria for LRM it's the public attending the show, and there were a lot of peeps there even with shitty weather.
> 
> And as for Denver, you were all there..........did it look like there was any ROom to walk anywhere with out bumping into someone??
> *


I heard about us not having a show next year from some guys in a booth at the Denver show this year but I don't know if there was any truth to it but I'm sure they would know more then me about next years tour


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 14 2008, 06:07 PM~11862753
> *I heard about us not having a show next year from some guys in a booth at the Denver show this year but I don't know if there was any truth to it but I'm sure they would know more then me about next years tour
> *


Jus think abut all the money they would be missin out on-- there aint noway if there is a LRM tour that Denver wont be on it- Denver has had a show since 92- they aint gonna change that now.
Think about it-- there is atleast 5000 payin people at the show every year-- and we all know it cost 25 to get in- NOW 30 i think-- but even at 25- thats still 125stax-- they aint passin that money up- and thats jus admission-- think about the cars- the extras and all that shit-- NO WAY WILL THEY LEAVE DENVER OUT.

Im takin bets right now on this one-- whos got what on it ?:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 14 2008, 08:31 PM~11864597
> *Jus think abut all the money they would be missin out on-- there aint noway if there is a LRM tour that Denver wont be on it- Denver has had a show since 92- they aint gonna change that now.
> Think about it-- there is atleast 5000 payin people at the show every year-- and we all know it cost 25 to get in- NOW 30 i think-- but even at 25- thats still 125stax-- they aint passin that money up- and thats jus admission-- think about the cars- the extras and all that shit-- NO WAY WILL THEY LEAVE DENVER OUT.
> 
> ...


I HOPE NOT, I BEEN HEARING THAT FOR YEARS BUT SOME SPOTS IN TEXAS THOUGHT THEY WOULD NEVER GET DROPPED EITHER. WITH THEM PUSHING THE SHOW UP A MONTH IN DENVER PROVED TO BE BETTER CAUSE WHAT IT RAINED THE PAST FEW YEARS, I HOPE NOT CAUSE I PLAN ON BRINGING MY RIDE DOWN FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11864597
> *Jus think abut all the money they would be missin out on-- there aint noway if there is a LRM tour that Denver wont be on it- Denver has had a show since 92- they aint gonna change that now.
> Think about it-- there is atleast 5000 payin people at the show every year-- and we all know it cost 25 to get in- NOW 30 i think-- but even at 25- thats still 125stax-- they aint passin that money up- and thats jus admission-- think about the cars- the extras and all that shit-- NO WAY WILL THEY LEAVE DENVER OUT.
> 
> ...


I heard the only show they might have next year is Vegas... So it doesn't really have anything to do with just Denver... but thatz all rumors, I hope they do have a tour next year!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2008, 09:34 PM~11864647
> *I HOPE NOT, I BEEN HEARING THAT FOR YEARS BUT SOME SPOTS IN TEXAS THOUGHT THEY WOULD NEVER GET DROPPED EITHER. WITH THEM PUSHING THE SHOW UP A MONTH IN DEVER PROVED TO BE BETTER CAUSE WHAT IT RAINED THE PAST FEW YEARS, I HOPE NOT CAUSE I PLAN ON BRINGING MY RIDE DOWN FOR THE SHOW.
> *


like you said they pushed the show up a month and it was better because of rain in the past when I first started going to the Denver shows the weather was good hot but good and they were at the end of july not the begenning


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11864657
> *I heard the only show they might have next year is Vegas... So it doesn't really have anything to do with just Denver... but thatz all rumors, I hope they do have a tour next year!!!
> *


*If there is any truth to that then someone else needs to start a tour.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436023


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11864851
> *If there is any truth to that then someone else needs to start a tour.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11864851
> *If there is any truth to that then someone else needs to start a tour.
> *


they did try the GOLD RUSH TOUR which never launched off the ground I heard a show cost about 150 to 200gs but might be wrong thats just what I heard


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11862496
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> What's good bROther!
> *


 :wave: NOT MUCH AND YOU!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM BACK! FUCK THAT DRIVE!!!!!!!!! 19HOURS DOWN ALMOST 20 BACK!!! PULLING A HUMMER IN AN ENCLOSED AINT NO JOKE!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wassup CO!!!!! How's everyone today???

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well laid off again.......damn right after a lil spending spree tambien... :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868352
> *well laid off again.......damn right after a lil spending spree tambien... :angry:
> *


Sorry to hear that homie... If im reading right, you mean your j-o-b, right?
whut it dew CO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 15 2008, 09:16 AM~11868500
> *Sorry to hear that homie... If im reading right, you mean your j-o-b, right?
> whut it dew CO???
> *


yeah my job....sucks but it's life I better start looking


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 09:19 AM~11868517
> *yeah my job....sucks but it's life I better start looking
> *


Damn dogg that sucks... im sure you'll find something quick though...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868352
> *well laid off again.......damn right after a lil spending spree tambien... :angry:
> *



Whats up Brother!!! Sorry to hear about that Homie, I'll let you know if I hear about anything.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:19 AM~11868517
> *yeah my job....sucks but it's life I better start looking
> *


Hopefully you find something soon


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Seems like after every super show there are rumors that it was the last show and no tour for the following year.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868352
> *well laid off again.......damn right after a lil spending spree tambien... :angry:
> *


damn that sucks homie I wish you the best in the job hunt


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 15 2008, 10:57 AM~11869203
> *Seems like after every super show there are rumors that it was the last show and no tour for the following year.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> *


I didn't hear that there wasn't going to be a tour next year just no Denver show but everyone on here thinks no tour at all next year. I hope it is all rumors because I look forword to the Denver show every summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 15 2008, 10:57 AM~11869203
> *Seems like after every super show there are rumors that it was the last show and no tour for the following year.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> *


you won't be able to see it there won't be a show :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11870220
> *you won't be able to see it there won't be a show :cheesy:
> *


NOW NOW LARRY- lets keep a positive look n things :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 15 2008, 01:40 PM~11870399
> *NOW NOW LARRY- lets keep a positive look n things :biggrin:
> *


I'm just playing bro :biggrin: But I understand rumors are rumors no truth until it happens


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11870699
> *I'm just playing bro :biggrin:  But I understand rumors are rumors no truth until it happens
> *



Fa sho.



I've heard the "no Denver show" rumor for years...in one year and out the other. Until I see a printed tour schedule and Denver isn't on it...then I'll be pissed and roll the next closest one :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 15 2008, 10:08 AM~11868820
> *Hopefully you find something soon
> *


x2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say whats up CO :wave: 

and I seen lots of topics about the car club of the year but don't want to be part of any of that so I'll say it here
CONGRATS RO on club of the year and anyone else that placed with there car in Vages


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 15 2008, 09:40 PM~11875861
> *just dropping in to say whats up CO :wave:
> 
> and I seen lots of topics about the car club of the year but don't want to be part of any of that so I'll say it here
> ...


*Yeah it's a big issue right now, and other clubs are hating. The fact remains the same, ROLLERZONLY does not make the rules, it is what it is!  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11875899
> *Yeah it's a big issue right now, and other clubs are hating. The fact remains the same, ROLLERZONLY does not make the rules, it is what it is!
> *


like I said I just didn't want no part of it so I didn't post anywhere else but here
but CONGRAT'S homie I'm glad to hear that you's took it for the 5th time 

no disrespect to anyone else that I'm cool with


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11877070
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Gracias Big Dawg!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PREZO-- you ol pimpin muthafucca :biggrin: 

R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jay check out what i found 









2nd place in Vegas reppin So. Co. ROllerz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719

WHAT UP MY B*RO*THERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11877213
> *Gracias Big Dawg!
> *


damn another year younger hey Sean?? Happy birthday


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11877373
> *damn another year younger hey Sean?? Happy birthday
> *


YA- this year hes *19*- aint that right Prezo  

He has a secret to stayin young-- maybe he'll post a pic of her :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Q~VO COLORADO , GLAD ALL THE HOMIES THAT ATTENDED THE SUPER SHOW MADE IT HOME SAFELY! HAPPY B~DAY SEAN DOG AND HERE'S A PIC OF BIG IVAN AND THE HOMIE VINNIE KICKEN IT WIT THE HUNNYZ........*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11877213
> *Gracias Big Dawg!
> *


happy B-DAY homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 15 2008, 11:40 PM~11877398
> *Q~VO COLORADO , GLAD ALL THE HOMIES THAT ATTENDED THE SUPER SHOW MADE IT HOME SAFELY! HAPPY B~DAY SEAN DOG AND HERE'S A PIC OF BIG IVAN AND THE HOMIE VINNIE KICKEN IT WIT THE HUNNYZ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11877070
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*DAMN HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIMPIN! *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! Happy Birthday Sean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy late Birthday SEAN.........


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY SEAN FROM CITY WIDE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Maestro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

damn didnt even know!! Happy birthday bRother!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY SEAN 




where's the cake :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 16 2008, 07:55 AM~11879376
> *HAPPY B-DAY SEAN
> where's the cake  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy B-day Sean. Did you get my message?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY SEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Oct 16 2008, 10:12 AM~11880293
> *Happy B-day Sean. Did you get my message?
> *


*Yeah bRO thank you!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 16 2008, 11:15 AM~11880937
> *Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.
> *



Didn't know homie...Happy Belated


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11881927
> *Didn't know homie...Happy Belated
> *




whats up chris


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11880937
> *Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.
> *


No problem


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy B-Day Sean Dogg!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Izz???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 16 2008, 01:57 PM~11882548
> *whats up chris
> *



Just chillen homie...same ol shit.


You?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11883927
> *Whut up Izz???
> *



Wuz up Boricua??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

happy birthday sean


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11875899
> *Yeah it's a big issue right now, and other clubs are hating. The fact remains the same, ROLLERZONLY does not make the rules, it is what it is!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN (ROLLERZONLY 24/7) !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 16 2008, 04:01 PM~11884167
> *Just chillen homie...same ol shit.
> You?
> *




same shit different day, just catchin up on work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 11:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11!
> 
> 
> ...


Got them at the house, and I just watched it and itz da shit!!! :biggrin: Don't miss out...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11886067
> *Got them at the house, and I just watched it and itz da shit!!!  :biggrin: Don't miss out...
> *


Hustla!!!!
Tell homie from Glendale to get at me if he has any quality rides for sale dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 16 2008, 06:52 PM~11886091
> *Hustla!!!!
> Tell homie from Glendale to get at me if he has any quality rides for sale dog
> *


  will do!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 16 2008, 08:07 PM~11886890
> *WHATS UP COLORADO!
> *


*Sup Buddy!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTMFT Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co?? I ain't even at work and I"m up all late


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

.
GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I'm still up I have insomnia


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11890754
> *Damn I'm still up I have insomnia
> *


You must be selling your ride or something :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11890754
> *Damn I'm still up I have insomnia
> *


*Or on the white horse :0 













JK :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 17 2008, 07:45 AM~11890603
> *:wave:
> *


*What's good big Tigger!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 17 2008, 09:27 AM~11891201
> *Or on the white horse :0
> JK :biggrin:
> *


Giddy up :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 08:20 AM~11890757
> *You must be selling your ride or something :0
> *


Na I don't have your skillz bro


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 16 2008, 06:15 PM~11885712
> *same shit different day, just catchin up on work
> *



I hear that...any word on the next meeting


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11893617
> *I hear that...any word on the next meeting
> *


maybe during the next bronco game!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 2 cars I got rid of in the last Month and a half


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Bad Ass Most Hated Trey was in there too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! Congratz to everyone that made it in the LRM, just got mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11895962
> *Damn 2 cars I got rid of in the last Month and a half
> *


*So what are you and Sean up too as far as rides goes????*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11895962
> *Damn 2 cars I got rid of in the last Month and a half
> 
> 
> ...


WHo ended up with it pimpin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 05:26 PM~11896816
> *So what are you and Sean up too as far as rides goes????
> *


I just got laid off trying to hopefully catch something else before cinco gets here
The Trey rag sold,2 days before I got the sale on TP
I honestly don't know what I'm looking for once again but at least I got all Winter to decide


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 03:59 PM~11896006
> *That Bad Ass Most Hated Trey was in there too
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 17 2008, 05:42 PM~11896938
> *WHo ended up with it pimpin
> *


I think it's going to Sweden


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 17 2008, 05:55 PM~11897069
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Big ups JR your shit should've had a spread if LRM wasn't so anal this year about lifts
I'd still pick your ride over 90% of the lifted Impalas in there anyday


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i Just got the magazine, looking GOOD Mr. Roy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 05:18 PM~11897356
> *Big ups JR your shit should've had a spread if LRM wasn't so anal this year about lifts
> I'd still pick your ride over 90% of the lifted Impalas in there anyday
> *


X10


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Party Paul


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11895400
> *maybe during the next bronco game!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








Seriously though...that shit ain't funny


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11880937
> *Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.
> *


HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY,HOW WAS VEGAS?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND BIG UPS ON THE AWARD :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTT Colorado

Where is everyone????????


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

just chilling, having a bud having a good time


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co just dropping in say hi before getting off from work uffin: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good 719ERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 06:18 PM~11897356
> *Big ups JR your shit should've had a spread if LRM wasn't so anal this year about lifts
> I'd still pick your ride over 90% of the lifted Impalas in there anyday
> *


thats what I don't get is the no lifts deal but they had the CEO of RO in there with the white 58 drop and it doesn't have lifts or air bags no disrespect to anybody because that car deserves to be in LRM but I think so does JR's


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 17 2008, 02:59 PM~11896006
> *That Bad Ass Most Hated Trey was in there too
> 
> 
> ...


*MUCH PROPS TO ALL OF THE COLORADO RIDERS THAT MADE THE LRM MAGAZINE!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2008, 12:25 AM~11901192
> *thats what I don't get is the no lifts deal but they had the CEO of RO in there with the white 58 drop and it doesn't have lifts or air bags no disrespect to anybody because that car deserves to be in LRM but I think so does JR's
> *


*I THINK (don't know for sure) it was due to it being the club of the year issue and him being CEO. It wasn't just a regular issue.  

I think JR's car deserves a few page spread in LRM too, his car is top notch, but who are we?? Just some fawkers in Colorado :angry: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Congrats to R.O for the 5X. Yall like the Hulk Hogan of Lowriding.
Happy belated B-Day to my primo Sean! Hit me up with your # again i got a bad ass 51 Chevy i wanna do a frame up on this winter and you know i need some help!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO............................... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 18 2008, 01:02 AM~11901413
> *I THINK (don't know for sure) it was due to it being the club of the year issue and him being CEO. It wasn't just a regular issue.
> 
> I think JR's car deserves a few page spread in LRM too, his car is top notch, but who are we?? Just some fawkers in Colorado  :angry:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11900905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn-- now GEOGIA TECH IS UP I THIS MUTHAFUCCA-- :biggrin: 

Jus kiddin GOOTIMERS- you know we got mad love for yall....

Keep doin ya thing and repppin hard like you know how..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 11:25 PM~11901192
> *thats what I don't get is the no lifts deal but they had the CEO of RO in there with the white 58 drop and it doesn't have lifts or air bags no disrespect to anybody because that car deserves to be in LRM but I think so does JR's
> *


There was also the green 62 in there not long ago- with stock suspension- actualy I didnt even think the car was that great-- maybe his brother or somebody worked for LRM or PRIMEDIA :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 18 2008, 01:19 AM~11901495
> *Congrats to R.O for the 5X. Yall like the Hulk Hogan of Lowriding.
> Happy belated B-Day to my primo Sean! Hit me up with your # again i got a bad ass 51 Chevy i wanna do a frame up on this winter and you know i need some help!
> *


*Call me primo  

671-5453*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

good fight tonight. Hopkins kicking some ass


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11906801
> *good fight tonight.  Hopkins kicking some ass
> *


Shit...forgot all about it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats everybody in Colorado up to??everyone is either trying to enjoy the last nice days or some 007 lowrider shit going on :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*

*Sup bROther, what's the plan?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11909540
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Sup bROther, what's the plan?
> *




come pick me up for we could go to the mall and then go ride


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This topic has been dead.................*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 05:42 PM~11911272
> *This topic has been dead.................
> *


x mutha fucking 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 05:42 PM~11911272
> *This topic has been dead.................
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2008, 05:43 PM~11911280
> *:yes:
> *


Wuz up big homie!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just noticed I had 1000 post now 1001 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 05:42 PM~11911272
> *This topic has been dead.................
> *


everybody must have been enjoying the nice day
:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11912441
> *everybody must have been enjoying the nice day
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11912441
> *everybody must have been enjoying the nice day
> :biggrin:
> *


for me it was a great day I had my kids and Larry fixed there go cart (thanks again homie) so we had a lot of fun with all the kids that live by us :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HELLO COLORADO?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11913436
> *for me it was a great day I had my kids and Larry fixed there go cart (thanks again homie) so we had a lot of fun with all the kids that live by us :cheesy:
> *


*What did he do add a couple of pumps? :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11914781
> *What did he do add a couple of pumps? :cheesy:
> *


and some gold a arms and some wires :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 19 2008, 11:59 PM~11914943
> *and some gold a arms and some wires :cheesy:
> *


*Baller! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 11:59 PM~11914950
> *Baller! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 04:42 PM~11911272
> *This topic has been dead.................
> *


Ive been thinkin the same thing- I wonder where everybody has been- :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11914781
> *What did he do add a couple of pumps? :cheesy:
> *


ur inbox is full


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 20 2008, 12:30 AM~11915130
> *ur inbox is full
> *


Welcome to the Colorado topic chuck :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11914950
> *Baller! :biggrin:
> *


<span style='color:blue'>
H ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 20 2008, 07:47 AM~11916037
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> H ?
> *


What up tigger!
Good morning to the 719!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 20 2008, 12:30 AM~11915130
> *ur inbox is full
> *


*Cleared !*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 20 2008, 07:47 AM~11916037
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> H ?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* :0 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/883993406.html*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11914781
> *What did he do add a couple of pumps? :cheesy:
> *


I wish he did  I had to stand on the back of it and make it hop with my weight :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11916348
> * :0
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/883993406.html
> *


Damn that's cheap :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 19 2008, 05:42 PM~11911272
> *This topic has been dead.................
> *


Topic aint the same it use to be 
I try to stay away now when I can


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 08:03 AM~11916520
> *Damn that's cheap :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 20 2008, 09:07 AM~11916561
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


Whut up Izzy!!! :biggrin: Letz make this shit crack in '09!!! :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 09:09 AM~11916578
> *Topic aint the same it use to be
> I try to stay away now when I can
> *


explain... why not??? what do we need to do to get it poppin' again???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Swiph!!! When you gonna get some of these Roll'n dvd's???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11917312
> *!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2008, 10:03 AM~11917045
> *Whut up Izzy!!! :biggrin: Letz make this shit crack in '09!!! :roflmao:
> *


I'm down!!! Let's do this!!!! Like we talked last night........09 will hopefully be a better year for all of us doin new and different things.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2008, 10:04 AM~11917058
> *explain... why not??? what do we need to do to get it poppin' again???
> *


x2????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado???


ck this 1 out... http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/877284586.html 


i might go buy this one.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 20 2008, 06:47 AM~11916037
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> H ?
> *


what up big tigger?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 20 2008, 12:59 PM~11918775
> *what up colorado???
> ck this 1 out...      http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/877284586.html
> i might go buy this one.. :biggrin:
> *


I just seen that earlier I was like.... :0 
I don't care for the chop but it's well worth the price


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 20 2008, 12:03 PM~11918806
> *what up big tigger?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2008, 09:06 AM~11917068
> *Whut up Swiph!!! When you gonna get some of these Roll'n dvd's???
> *


Hit me with your address in a PM- so we can get on it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 20 2008, 06:47 AM~11916037
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> H ?
> *


What up BIG TIG-- whats good down that way


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11917312
> *!!!!
> *


*HELL YEAH :biggrin: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11917312
> *!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 02:48 PM~11919789
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> *











:0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:03 PM~11919954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that?! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 02:48 PM~11919789
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> *


Take your ass back to Pittsburgh..we don't want you here!! 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 20 2008, 07:47 AM~11916037
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> H ?
> *



whats up tigger? whats goin on in the 505


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 03:19 PM~11920121
> *Take your ass back to Pittsburgh..we don't want you here!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!
TECHNICALLY I DO LIVE IN THE STEEL CITY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:29 PM~11920260
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!
> TECHNICALLY I DO  LIVE IN THE STEEL CITY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is that what they call Pueblo?? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up siksik and so-co rollerz 79?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 03:31 PM~11920279
> *Is that what they call Pueblo??  :dunno:
> *


YUP THERES A STEEL MILL HERE!


WHAT UP CHUCKSTA!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11920292
> *YUP THERES A STEEL MILL HERE!
> WHAT UP CHUCKSTA!
> *



just chillen i could see work is slow for u today :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:08 PM~11920010
> *where did you get that?! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice ride


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 03:38 PM~11920351
> *just chillen i could see work is slow for u today :biggrin:
> *


PRETTY MUCH! BUT AT LEAST IM STILL ON THE CLOCK!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11920394
> *Nice ride
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ARE YOU STEALING THOSE PICS?! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 03:31 PM~11920282
> *whats up siksik and so-co rollerz 79?
> *


Chillen...watching the clock.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11920399
> *PRETTY MUCH! BUT AT LEAST IM STILL ON THE CLOCK!
> *



me to


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11920292
> *YUP THERES A STEEL MILL HERE!
> 
> *




:thumbsup: 


still shouldn't be a steelers fan though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 03:51 PM~11920462
> *Chillen...watching the clock.
> *



is it cold up there


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THIS ONES BETTER!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11920406
> *HOW ARE YOU STEALING THOSE PICS?! :biggrin:
> *


we have been waiting jedi :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11920472
> *:thumbsup:
> still shouldn't be a steelers fan though
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 03:53 PM~11920480
> *is it cold up there
> *



Naw..I was just outside...cool, but not cold. Is it cold down south?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11920495
> *:loco:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RollerZ gonna be looking GOOD in the 70's


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:53 PM~11920489
> *we have been waiting jedi :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WAITING?! YOU HAVE MORE PICS THEN I DO!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:55 PM~11920507
> *RollerZ gonna be looking GOOD in the 70's
> *


FO SHO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 03:55 PM~11920501
> *Naw..I was just outside...cool, but not cold. Is it cold down south?
> *



like coudy and in the 40s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There is a very GOOD chance I may be busting out with a 70,so I had to see what you was working on..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11920495
> *:loco:
> *




:nono: :nono:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:57 PM~11920528
> *There is a very GOOD chance I may be busting out with a 70,so I had to see what you was working on..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL DONT FORGET ITS ONLY OCTOBER!  I GOT ALL WINTER!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 03:56 PM~11920517
> *like coudy and in the 40s
> *



Not sure what the temp is here...but in Downtown its usually warmer then the suburbs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:59 PM~11920548
> *WELL DONT FORGET ITS ONLY OCTOBER!  I GOT ALL WINTER!
> *


I know you're gonna bust out strong homie,you wanna see more pics of your car?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:02 PM~11920574
> *I know you're gonna bust out strong homie,you wanna see more pics of your car?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:02 PM~11920574
> *I know you're gonna bust out strong homie,you wanna see more pics of your car?
> *


CHILL OUT STALKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU BUY IT SO I KNOW WHAT I GOTTA DO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 04:05 PM~11920593
> *CHILL OUT STALKER!!!!!!!!
> *


LMAO
ok I wont put em out there,nice ride though definately a GOOD start


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:06 PM~11920608
> *LMAO
> ok I wont put em out there,nice ride though definately a GOOD start
> *


GO AHEAD AND POST EM! IT AINT GONNA LOOK LIKE THAT FOR LONG!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was kidding about the 70's I dunno what Imma do.Times are hard hopefully I can stay in the loop


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:11 PM~11920652
> *I was kidding about the 70's I dunno what Imma do.Times are hard hopefully I can stay in the loop
> *


THATS NOT HOW BALLARS ARE SUPPOSE TO THINK!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 04:13 PM~11920670
> *THATS NOT HOW BALLARS ARE SUPPOSE TO THINK!
> *


I'm not a baller at all,actually I'm unemployed right now


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 04:08 PM~11920621
> *GO AHEAD AND POST EM! IT AINT GONNA LOOK LIKE THAT FOR LONG!
> *



I just wanna know how he gots more pics of YOUR car than YOU do?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11920695
> *I just wanna know how he gots more pics of YOUR car than YOU do??  :biggrin:
> *


ME 2!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IM OUT! TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

edited :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 20 2008, 04:21 PM~11920741
> *IM OUT! TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER!
> *





:wave: it must be time to get off


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:23 PM~11920759
> *edited :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11920822
> *:wave: it must be time to get off
> *




I still got another hour and a half in this bitch... :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 04:32 PM~11920842
> *I still got another hour and a half in this bitch...  :angry:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: at least you will be able to watch kick off


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 04:33 PM~11920855
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  at least you will be able to watch kick off
> *



Yup...get home about 15 mins before


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 04:11 PM~11920652
> *I was kidding about the 70's I dunno what Imma do.Times are hard hopefully I can stay in the loop
> *


Hopefully things get better for you Roy and don't worry about the loop it'll be there when your ready don't know how hard the competition will be but it's all in fun anyhow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 05:23 PM~11921372
> *Hopefully things get better for you Roy and don't worry about the loop it'll be there when your ready don't know how hard the competition will be but it's all in fun anyhow
> *


It's all GOOD doggie I'll bounce back and I aint sweating no competition.GOOD TIMES name is on the streets primero.
:cheesy: 
I'll be ready for next year though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11921431
> *It's all GOOD doggie I'll bounce back and I aint sweating no competition.GOOD TIMES name is on the streets primero.
> :cheesy:
> I'll be ready for next year though
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats happening Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 05:36 PM~11921514
> *Whats happening Sean?
> *


*Trying to catch up :0 

I haven't seen this topic move 3 pages in the same day in a long long time :cheesy: 

I would like to see the pics ROy was posting, they're not there n e more  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11921431
> *It's all GOOD doggie I'll bounce back and I aint sweating no competition.GOOD TIMES name is on the streets primero.
> :cheesy:
> I'll be ready for next year though
> *


*Those are some big words bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:40 PM~11921575
> *Trying to catch up  :0
> 
> I haven't seen this topic move 3 pages in the same day in a long long time :cheesy:
> ...


I know it's moved more in one day then it has in months and yeah those pics Roy posted I can't see them either so what you got in the works as far as a new ride???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 20 2008, 05:45 PM~11921651
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *


Whats up Doggie?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 04:46 PM~11921669
> *Whats up Doggie?
> *


VOLLEY BALL PRACTICE, THEN BASKETBALL PRACTICE WITH MY KIDS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 05:42 PM~11921606
> *I know it's moved more in one day then it has in months and yeah those pics Roy posted I can't see them either so what  you got in the works as far as a new ride???
> *


Nothing at the moment homie. I'm gonna ride the new year out and see what happens. Until then, I'll let my ferria work for me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11921597
> *Those are some big words bRO!
> *


I aint saying Imma fuck up the competition I'm saying I aint even tripping on competition.
I need to get back into a ride that I can cruise whenever I want instead of worrying about it getting fucked up.I miss cruising bad and if it means not getting an Impala then so be it,I'm ready to roll again
Oh and those pics were just some of Cip's ridethat I found, I erased em cuz it seemed he didn't want em up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:56 PM~11921807
> *I aint saying Imma fuck up the competition I'm saying I aint even tripping on competition.
> I need to get back into a ride that I can cruise whenever I want instead of worrying about it getting fucked up.I miss cruising bad and if it means not getting an Impala then so be it,I'm ready to roll again
> Oh and those pics were just some of Cip's ridethat I found, I erased em cuz it seemed he didn't want em up
> *


*Ahh makes sense homie. In all reality, I ain't even worried about a ride right now. I'm more stressed over the economy right now.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 20 2008, 05:45 PM~11921651
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *


*I would like to welcome our newest member and chapter to the ROLLERZONLY Family.


Welcome bROther! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11921847
> *Ahh makes sense homie. In all reality, I ain't even worried about a ride right now. I'm more stressed over the economy right now.
> *


You're telling me dog just got laid off economy looking like shit.I'm lucky I offed TP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11921870
> *I would like to welcome our newest member and chapter to the ROLLERZONLY Family.
> Welcome bROther!
> *


 :0 
stop bullshittin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11921888
> *:0
> stop bullshittin
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos Y Flaco


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11921888
> *:0
> stop bullshittin
> *


*Here We gROw again :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11921913
> *Here We gROw again :biggrin:
> *


So is it gonna be called the "Roy" chapter or "Utah" chapter? :cheesy:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11921906
> *What up Marcos Y Flaco
> *



WHAT'S UP BRO. HOW'S THE WEATHER OVER THERE. I'M NOT GONNA LIE HOMIE, I MISS THE SPRINGS AND KICKING IT WITH YOU HOMIES!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm out...


Time to watch the Broncos do the damn thang


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11921951
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. HOW'S THE WEATHER OVER THERE. I'M NOT GONNA LIE HOMIE, I MISS THE SPRINGS AND KICKING IT WITH YOU HOMIES!
> *


was a lil chilly today but this past weekend was the shizznit
we miss you too fawker,I might be getting at you to check something out in your neck of da woods soon


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11921974
> *I'm out...
> Time to watch the Broncos do the damn thang
> *



:thumbsup: 


whats up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11921927
> *So is it gonna be called the "Roy" chapter or "Utah" chapter? :cheesy:
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I have no clue  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11921989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I have no clue
> *


you guys have no right to grow any bigger you guys was deep as fuck in Vegas :cheesy: 
I was walking through all you guys during your photo shoot
I was like damn deez mudda's is deep....I better get outta here :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:11 PM~11922034
> *you guys have no right to grow any bigger you guys was deep as fuck in Vegas :cheesy:
> I was walking through all you guys during your photo shoot
> I was like damn deez mudda's is deep....I better get outta here :biggrin:
> *


*Thought you were like family..........second cousins or something like that :biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:13 PM~11922062
> *Thought you were like family..........second cousins or something like that :biggrin:
> *


it was cool everyone I met from RO was cool like always I was just surprised on the amount of heads ,you never really see that anywhere else


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11921906
> *What up Marcos Y Flaco
> *


Que onda Roy,Hopefully things get better for our type of work homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11922172
> *Que onda Roy,Hopefully things get better for our type of work homie.
> *


you aint lying you back working yet?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:18 PM~11922132
> *it was cool everyone I met from RO was cool like always I was just surprised on the amount of heads ,you never really see that anywhere else
> *


*That will be GOODTIMES before too long.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11922172
> *Que onda Roy,Hopefully things get better for our type of work homie.
> *


*Not in colorado homies. You guys need to move to Califas, AZ, Tejas, Vegas or MIA and you will be busy year round.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 20 2008, 05:45 PM~11921651
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *



welcome to the family b*RO*ther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Gotta watch the game, but before I do..............

Any one wanna bet? Name your price :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:23 PM~11922229
> *Not in colorado homies. You guys need to move to Califas, AZ, Tejas, Vegas or MIA and you will be busy year round.
> *


I know huh :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 20 2008, 05:06 PM~11921951
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. HOW'S THE WEATHER OVER THERE. I'M NOT GONNA LIE HOMIE, I MISS THE SPRINGS AND KICKING IT WITH YOU HOMIES!*


*YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE....2010 ILL BE HEADING BACK WIT A SUPRISE FROM THE 818...........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11922419
> *YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE....2010 ILL BE HEADING BACK WIT A SUPRISE FROM THE 818...........
> *


*A RO plaque :dunno: 

JK bRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11922419
> *YOU AINT LIEING HOMIE....2010 ILL BE HEADING BACK WIT A SUPRISE FROM THE 818...........
> *


what da hell you talm bout Willis?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn- what a razy day in here- I feel like Ive been gone for a year with all these pages i had to read :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:21 PM~11922191
> *That will be GOODTIMES before too long.
> *


We're trying :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2008, 05:24 PM~11922254
> *welcome to the family bROther
> *


THANKS I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE SOON. MY MOM LIVES IN DENVER :cheesy: AND I AM REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO ALL THE GOOD THINGS TO COME. AND HOPE I CAN KEEP EVERYTHING UP TO STANDARDS AND REP FOR THE CLUB


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats RO you couldn't have chosen a more solid guy!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Oct 20 2008, 05:08 PM~11921974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD GAME SO FAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 20 2008, 06:43 PM~11923356
> *GOOD GAME SO FAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:43 PM~11922503
> *what da hell you talm bout Willis?
> *


I think he's moving back to the springs :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 20 2008, 07:43 PM~11923356
> *GOOD GAME SO FAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11923736
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:39 PM~11922450
> *A RO plaque :dunno:
> 
> JK bRO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: * COMMON SEAN DOGGIE...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:43 PM~11922503
> *what da hell you talm bout Willis?
> *


*YOU'LL SEE GOODTIMER.....*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 20 2008, 06:30 PM~11923186
> *THANKS I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE SOON. MY MOM LIVES IN DENVER :cheesy: AND I AM REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO ALL THE GOOD THINGS TO COME. AND HOPE I CAN KEEP EVERYTHING UP TO STANDARDS AND REP FOR THE CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11924553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  COMMON SEAN DOGGIE...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 20 2008, 05:56 PM~11921807
> *I aint saying Imma fuck up the competition I'm saying I aint even tripping on competition.
> I need to get back into a ride that I can cruise whenever I want instead of worrying about it getting fucked up.I miss cruising bad and if it means not getting an Impala then so be it,I'm ready to roll again
> Oh and those pics were just some of Cip's ridethat I found, I erased em cuz it seemed he didn't want em up
> *


Thats where I'm at with mine always I love cruising but sometimes time or whatever doesn't permit me to do so but when I can I'm out in my ride shining dog  I'd rather put 20 in gas then 20 to enter a show know what I'm saying mayne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:55 PM~11921787
> *Nothing at the moment homie. I'm gonna ride the new year out and see what happens. Until then, I'll let my ferria work for me :biggrin:
> *


Smart man see what happens with this econo bullshit good luck to you too Sean MOSTHATED is pulling for everyone to make it through this bullshit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11921870
> *I would like to welcome our newest member and chapter to the ROLLERZONLY Family.
> Welcome bROther!
> *


Yeah me and him been talking about him doing it I just didnt' know he was ready to let it filter out but since you did congrats Phillipa like I told you on the phone 100 times your gonna do good things bro I know it even if it's small and suddle it'll make an impact


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11926193
> *Smart man see what happens with this econo bullshit good luck to you too Sean MOSTHATED is pulling for everyone to make it through this bullshit
> *


*Right on Big L Dawg! I'm in NO HURRY to buy a ride. Just gonna sit in the backseat for a while  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 20 2008, 07:30 PM~11923186
> *THANKS I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE SOON. MY MOM LIVES IN DENVER :cheesy: AND I AM REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO ALL THE GOOD THINGS TO COME. AND HOPE I CAN KEEP EVERYTHING UP TO STANDARDS AND REP FOR THE CLUB
> *


congrat's homie and to the Rollerz because they let in a real rider I know you won't disapoint them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 AM~11926565
> *Right on Big L Dawg! I'm in NO HURRY to buy a ride. Just gonna sit in the backseat for a while
> *


The good thing is you can't wait it out before making a rash decision and you can also be patient and maybe the damn deal of a lifetime will come through


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2008, 01:41 AM~11926722
> *The good thing is you can't wait it out before making a rash decision and you can also be patient and maybe the damn deal of a lifetime will come through
> *


*That was exactly my thought pROcess.........sell it now for the price I want, or sell it later for the price I can get. If all is good with the economy next year, it's still all good cause it just gives me a fresh start with a new ride in a new year :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11917312
> *!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 21 2008, 07:52 AM~11927432
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11927455
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


HEY DAWG I WASENT MAD FOR YOU POSTING THOSE PICS! U SHOULD HAVE LEFT THEM UP! I WAS JUST WONDERING WHERE YOU GOT EM THATS ALL!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 21 2008, 08:11 AM~11927526
> *HEY DAWG I WASENT MAD FOR YOU POSTING THOSE PICS! U SHOULD HAVE LEFT THEM UP! I WAS JUST WONDERING WHERE YOU GOT EM THATS ALL!
> *


I found like 12 of em just by googling and searching,well I was looking for the other Purple Monte done by pitbull then that one popped up lemme know if you want me to post em


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 AM~11927605
> *I found like 12 of em just by googling and searching,well I was looking for the other Purple Monte done by pitbull then that one popped up lemme know if you want me to post em
> *


GO FOR IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 21 2008, 07:52 AM~11927432
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






:angry: :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 07:36 AM~11927671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:31 PM~11922342
> *Gotta watch the game, but before I do..............
> 
> Any one wanna bet? Name your price :biggrin:
> *



I HOPE NO ONE TOOK YOU UP ON THI$!!!!!!
:nono: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:39 AM~11927687
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ALRIGHT NOW EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT MY CAR LOOKS LIKE. AS YOU CAN SEE ITS NO WHERE NEAR DONE! AND ITS GETTING TORN APART FOR A FRAME OFF.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 21 2008, 09:04 AM~11927846
> *ALRIGHT NOW EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT MY CAR LOOKS LIKE.  AS YOU CAN SEE ITS NO WHERE NEAR DONE!  AND ITS GETTING TORN APART FOR A FRAME OFF.
> *


Baller :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 21 2008, 09:02 AM~11927834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*

What up Boricua???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Roy did you get the pm I sent ya??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 21 2008, 12:44 PM~11929990
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> 
> ...


Que paso??? Jus' tryin' to catch up... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2008, 12:49 PM~11930061
> *Que paso??? Jus' tryin' to catch up...  :biggrin:
> *



I know I was doin the same thing!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 21 2008, 12:45 PM~11930003
> *Roy did you get the pm I sent ya??
> *


 :no:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 20 2008, 05:21 PM~11922191
> *That will be GOODTIMES before too long.
> *


  *GRACIAS...........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Colorado?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 01:45 PM~11930557
> *:no:
> *


I'll resend it. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado ryderz? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I got my kid a Bike,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11932516
> *I got my kid a Bike,
> 
> 
> ...


damn you have too much money,what that cost ya?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up colorado hookers...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 21 2008, 05:20 PM~11932590
> *whats up colorado hookers...
> *


Whats up Orlando?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11932527
> *damn you have too much money,what that cost ya?
> *


 $120 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 05:29 PM~11932685
> *$120 :biggrin:
> *


Craigslist?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 04:34 PM~11932735
> *Craigslist?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

it needs some work, but i'll replace some things later on.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
Possibly the start of a Bike Chapter?
:dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 05:43 PM~11932816
> *it needs some work, but i'll replace some things later on.
> *


You have all Winter bust it out for Cinco :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11932516
> *I got my kid a Bike,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11932516
> *I got my kid a Bike,
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz nice and a good price!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 21 2008, 06:09 PM~11933055
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 21 2008, 07:08 PM~11933687
> *sup buddy
> *



are you goin tonight


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11933742
> *are you goin tonight
> *


IM STARTING UP AGAIN TOMORROW


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11932527
> *damn you have too much money,what that cost ya?
> *


*THIS FOO ALWAYS SAYING WE HAVE TO MUCH MONEY BUT HE'S IN CRIPPLE CREEK EVERY OTHER WEEKEND.............PINCHE ROY!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11932516
> *I got my kid a Bike,
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PAULITO AND YOU CANT BEAT THE PRICE YOU PICKED IT UP FOR!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got on craigslist and yesterday I posted my elco up in the Burque section to see if it sells for 10gs and some one posted it last month with a 505 number for 13gs said they were selling it for a homeboy I think someone is trying to do a skam with pics of my ride


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:24 AM~11937614
> *I just got on craigslist and yesterday I posted my elco up in the Burque section to see if it sells for 10gs and some one posted it last month with a 505 number for 13gs said they were selling it for a homeboy I think someone is trying to do a skam with pics of my ride
> *


 DID YOU CALL THE NUMBER BRO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 22 2008, 05:34 AM~11937622
> *DID YOU CALL THE NUMBER BRO?
> *


I just found out right now and I'm at work so it'll have to wait until 9 am I'm gonna call and see what he says I've already contacted craigslist damn fuckers trying to steal from people that shit sux


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING 719/303 ROLLERZ AND THE REST OF COLORADO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 05:36 AM~11937625
> *I just found out right now and I'm at work so it'll have to wait until 9 am I'm gonna call and see what he says I've already contacted craigslist damn fuckers trying to steal from people that shit sux
> *


*Maybe they were gonna try and get a solid buyer, then buy it fROm you, sell it to the solid buyer, and make 3 stacks for them selves :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 22 2008, 07:55 AM~11938066
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Better wear a double hoodie today it's cold and windy :angry:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 07:57 AM~11938075
> *Better wear a double hoodie today it's cold and windy :angry:
> *



I HATE THIS WEATHER :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 07:52 AM~11938054
> *Maybe they were gonna try and get a solid buyer, then buy it fROm you, sell it to the solid buyer, and make 3 stacks for them selves :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 06:52 AM~11938054
> *Maybe they were gonna try and get a solid buyer, then buy it fROm you, sell it to the solid buyer, and make 3 stacks for them selves :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well that was my plan


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning *`*Felisha*`* :wave:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*Morning 719 and 303 Rollerz 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Show'n some 505 Love *


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 22 2008, 07:11 AM~11938130
> *GOOD Morning *`*Felisha*`*  :wave:
> *



Good Morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD**morning Colorado*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Sean
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/888488458.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11939084
> *here ya go Sean
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/888488458.html
> *


*I wish there was a picture.  Swiph text me about this at 1:00 in the morning last night too :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 10:44 AM~11939402
> *I wish there was a picture.   Swiph text me about this at 1:00 in the morning last night too :cheesy:
> *


LOL damn he's working OT :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, *thirtymax*
*What up UCE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 22 2008, 10:47 AM~11939438
> *LOL damn he's working OT :0
> *


You ain't lieing. Tell him what you want and he will find it..........even if it takes all night :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit all this time off I'm starting to find a few things myself :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Kaddyman


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 22 2008, 10:23 AM~11939185
> *What up Big Fes
> *


Whut Up Roy??? How's the search for a car goin'??? Im'ma call the big homie tonight to see what he still got... I'll hit you up after that...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11939527
> *Whut Up Roy??? How's the search for a car goin'??? Im'ma call the big homie tonight to see what he still got... I'll hit you up after that...
> *


sounds GOOd dog,I'm on kinda hold on the search I think Imma pay off my wifes new eclipse and get a loan for mine so our monthly payment will go down a few Hundred since I'm unemployed right now
But yeah if he has something let me know,trying to stay under 20k but ya never know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 22 2008, 10:58 AM~11939572
> *sounds GOOd dog,I'm on kinda hold on the search I think Imma pay off my wifes new eclipse and get a loan for mine so our monthly payment will go down a few Hundred since I'm unemployed right now
> But yeah if he has something let me know,trying to stay under 20k but ya never know
> *


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

KS PASSIN THO :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:24 AM~11937614
> *I just got on craigslist and yesterday I posted my elco up in the Burque section to see if it sells for 10gs and some one posted it last month with a 505 number for 13gs said they were selling it for a homeboy I think someone is trying to do a skam with pics of my ride
> *


FUCCIN SEND SOMEONE TO CHEC IT OUT :biggrin: - That will change things for them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 06:52 AM~11938054
> *Maybe they were gonna try and get a solid buyer, then buy it fROm you, sell it to the solid buyer, and make 3 stacks for them selves :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I was thinkin the same damn thing after I jus posted my las post-- some peeps can hustle like that-- tehy been takin SEAN 101 classes :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 22 2008, 09:51 AM~11939484
> *You ain't lieing. Tell him what you want and he will find it..........even if it takes all night :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:36 AM~11937625
> *I just found out right now and I'm at work so it'll have to wait until 9 am I'm gonna call and see what he says I've already contacted craigslist damn fuckers trying to steal from people that shit sux
> *


I COULDNT FIND THE ADD, DID YOU GET IT DELETED I WAS GONNA CALL IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11942884
> *I COULDNT FIND THE ADD, DID YOU GET IT DELETED I WAS GONNA CALL IT
> *


deleted it.....damn Larry can't I just get my hustle on  
I was gonna give you 9k


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Sup Colorado!!!!

Cold as fuck today.... :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 04:02 PM~11942343
> *I was thinkin the same damn thing after I jus posted my las post-- some peeps can hustle like that-- tehy been takin SEAN 101 classes :biggrin:
> *


but they need to purchase it first to sell it to someone else because say someone is doing that and I see the car for sale and I want to go look at it I'm gonna ask the owner so you want 5gs for it if he's not in on it he's gonna look at me stupid and say I was only asking 3gs if he's an honest dude if not he's gonna make your 2gs you tried to make.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11942908
> *deleted it.....damn Larry can't I just get my hustle on
> I was gonna give you 9k
> *


I LIKE YOUR AVITAR ITS MY FAVORITE SHOW OF ALL TIME WATCH IT EVERYDAY STILL :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up every one :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 05:24 AM~11937614
> *I just got on craigslist and yesterday I posted my elco up in the Burque section to see if it sells for 10gs and some one posted it last month with a 505 number for 13gs said they were selling it for a homeboy I think someone is trying to do a skam with pics of my ride
> *


damn thats some shit homie so did you find out who did it? and did you even know them?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's u lfted 84


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11944819
> *what's up every one :wave:
> *


whats up Joe hows work tonight?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 02:28 PM~11944848
> *whats up Joe hows work tonight?
> *


 okay so far just bumed out a little


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 22 2008, 07:28 PM~11944847
> *what's u lfted 84
> *


noting what's u loco surpreme :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11944862
> *okay so far just bumed out a little
> *


so why the long face homie?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 02:30 PM~11944880
> *so why the long face homie?
> *


what's u it was suppose to day up but i messed up and for the long face alot of shit going through my mind
  :banghead: :loco:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 22 2008, 02:38 PM~11944997
> *what's u it was suppose to day up but i messed up and for the long face alot of shit going through my mind
> :banghead:  :loco:
> *


not day i mean say


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Oct 22 2008, 07:38 PM~11944997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: and take your time when you type :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11945315
> *you only live once homie live it to the fullest and don't worry so much
> :rofl: and take your time when you type :biggrin:
> *


all right knucklehead does that mean u give head to
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

i guess u have to get on early to talk to the homies :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11946265
> *all right knucklehead does that mean u give head to
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


are you tring to hit on me because that was capital G A Y :scrutinize:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11946962
> *are you tring to hit on me because that was capital G A Y  :scrutinize:
> *


hell no u r to damm ugly 
:twak:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

hey swiph any more pic on ur dully


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 05:10 PM~11943950
> *but they need to purchase it first to sell it to someone else because say someone is doing that and I see the car for sale and I want to go look at it I'm gonna ask the owner so you want 5gs for it if he's not in on it he's gonna look at me stupid and say I was only asking 3gs if he's an honest dude if not he's gonna make your 2gs you tried to make.
> *


But- this supposed seller could be a baller and jus say fuc it and come buy it if he thinks hes gettin enough bites on it and its worth takin the chance with his money. OR- he could bring you in on his scam and tell you he has a buyer-- but he told him this much money and then hope youdont try and cut him out ESPECIALY for findin the buyer. THERE ARE A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT WAYS TO LOOK AT IT- why dont you jus ask ROy how he thought he was gonna pull it off  :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

so whos gonna show me around if i relocate


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 04:02 PM~11942343
> *I was thinkin the same damn thing after I jus posted my las post-- some peeps can hustle like that-- tehy been takin SEAN 101 classes :biggrin:
> *


*That's what's up! *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what's up Roy sorry jus seen it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up everyone???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 10:21 PM~11947307
> *But- this supposed seller could be a baller and jus say fuc it and come buy it if he thinks hes gettin enough bites on it and its worth takin the chance with his money. OR- he could bring you in on his scam and tell you he has a buyer-- but he told him this much money and then hope youdont try and cut him out ESPECIALY for findin the buyer. THERE ARE A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT WAYS TO LOOK AT IT- why dont you jus ask ROy how he thought he was gonna pull it off   :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11947577
> *so whos gonna show me around if i relocate
> *


If you relocate to La Junta I'll give you the grand tour it's only around 3 blocks but I know it like the back of my hand :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 07:27 PM~11944836
> *damn thats some shit homie so did you find out who did it? and did you even know them?
> *


na the guy lives in Albequerque and his so called homeboy lives in el paso


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11947870
> *If you relocate to La Junta I'll give you the grand tour it's only around 3 blocks but I know it like the back of my hand :cheesy:
> *


Good thing its only 3 blox-- Cause I dont take REV as the type of person that can stay in a car that long- without bein able to yell at people on the sidewalk- and I know there aint that many people on the sidewalkdown there. Drive him up here north-- we'll cruise over to Boulder and he'll have a ton of fun with the pedestrians there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:13 PM~11947919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ROOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEERRRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11947900
> *Good thing its only 3 blox--  Cause I dont take REV as the type of person that can stay in a car that long- without bein able to yell at people on the sidewalk- and I know there aint that many people on the sidewalkdown there.  Drive him up here north-- we'll cruise over to Boulder and he'll have a ton of fun with the pedestrians there :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wifes got a job offer in the company to go back to denver where her family is 

:dunno: 


she had another offer last year to go to cali and we didnt go there either (goddamnitt) but this time shes got family n shit out there so i dunno 


good possibility i might become a denverite :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 10:15 PM~11947951
> *wifes got a job offer in the company to go back to denver where her family is
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


I have a feelin if you end up in Denver-- shits gonna hit the fan :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:30 PM~11948071
> *I have a feelin if you end up in Denver-- shits gonna hit the fan :biggrin:
> *


shit is gonna hit the fan for a minute ive got bussiness out there to tend too right off the BAT then when i get realesed from lock up im a pretty laid back guy really


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11947951
> *wifes got a job offer in the company to go back to denver where her family is
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


if you end up in Denver then I'll have to hit you up in the summer and we will have to hit up the clubs or at least the bars for a drink


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 11:36 PM~11948139
> *if you end up in Denver then I'll have to hit you up in the summer and we will have to hit up the clubs or at least the bars for a drink
> *


you offtopic fools know i dont drink or smoke or nothing  


straight edge


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11947951
> *wifes got a job offer in the company to go back to denver where her family is
> 
> :dunno:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 22 2008, 11:46 PM~11948242
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i didnt like denver when i was there man

best part of the whole trip was this place called chubbys and i regretted that shortly after 

id eat it again in a second tho :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11948119
> *shit is gonna hit the fan  for a minute  ive got bussiness out there  to tend too right off the BAT    then when i get realesed from lock up  im a pretty laid back guy really
> 
> *


You gotta handle it a little different- then there is no lock up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:37 PM~11948162
> *you offtopic fools know i dont drink or smoke or nothing
> straight edge
> *


I know I just thought someone else would throw that at me first but shit we could still kick it some where I could drink and both of us have a good time like a club (with your and my lady) or a strip club (with or with out our ladies)


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11948296
> *i didnt like denver when i was there man
> 
> best part of the whole trip was this place called chubbys  and i regretted that shortly after
> ...


chubbys always gives me the BG's


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 22 2008, 11:58 PM~11948323
> *You gotta handle it a little different- then there is no lock up
> *



i never was good at tactfulness for these kind of matters 

more of a do what needs to be done and worry about the bullshit after  


ive been down and out from any real conflict for 10 years now tho put all that shit behind me along time ago :sadno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Oct 23 2008, 12:06 AM~11948400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ran through me like water but it was good going in


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up NIM :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, NIMSTER64

Whats nim doin up in here tonight-- sayin hi to all the coloRadO ryders or what :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11948431
> *whats up NIM :wave:
> *


he must have seen my name come in to check on me


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 12:09 AM~11948422
> *mines cool with me going to strip clubs
> ran through me like water  but it was good  going in
> *


then the strip club it will be and yes chubbys is good food as long as you have time to take a good shit befor going out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:12 PM~11948443
> *he must have seen my name come in to check on me
> *


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME EXACT THING- and he left without sayin hi- thats fuct up :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Oct 23 2008, 12:12 AM~11948442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never seen a mod in here till now hno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Oct 23 2008, 12:14 AM~11948460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont belong here and he knows it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:18 PM~11948484
> *yeah i had a long trip before we could make any stops  i squirmed for awhile
> i dont belong here and he knows it  :biggrin:
> *


We welcome you REV- dont trip


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:19 AM~11948490
> *We welcome you REV- dont trip
> *


i pmed him

told him yall thought he was a snob for not saying hi

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Oct 23 2008, 01:10 AM~11948431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up fellas?just stoping by all the topics thats all


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:16 AM~11948472
> *I WAS THINKIN THE SAME EXACT THING- and he left without sayin hi- thats fuct up  :biggrin:
> *


and he's always been cool in off topic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 22 2008, 11:22 PM~11948507
> *whats up fellas?just stoping by all the topics thats all
> *


What up NIMSTER- hows things goin wit ya? Were you stoppin by all the topics- or jus all the topics that REV is in :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 01:23 AM~11948525
> *What up NIMSTER- hows things goin wit ya? Were you stoppin by all the topics- or jus all the topics that REV is in :biggrin:
> *


prety much just random topics and ones you are in LOL I thought maybe rev was planing on going out there and kicking some ass LOL.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 12:23 AM~11948522
> *and he's always been cool in off topic
> *


 :cheesy: whats up NIM :wave: hows life treating you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 22 2008, 11:25 PM~11948533
> *prety much just random topics and ones you are in LOL I thought maybe rev was planing on going out there and kicking some ass LOL.
> *


Ya- I think he does have some kind of agenda- but we gonna keep him under control :biggrin: 
Topics Im in huh-- must be a little bit boring for you tonight since not much is goin on in my 2008 CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC-- :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 01:27 AM~11948550
> *Ya- I think he does have some kind of agenda- but we gonna keep him under control :biggrin:
> Topics Im in huh-- must be a little bit boring for you tonight since not much is goin on in my 2008 CLUB OF THE YEAR TOPIC--  :biggrin:
> *


LOL thats chuck.LOL ya I am out for tonight.yall be safe.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 23 2008, 12:25 AM~11948533
> *prety much just random topics and ones you are in LOL I thought maybe rev was planing on going out there and kicking some ass LOL.
> *


so in other words your baby sitting him :0 

j/k chucks cool dog you don't have to worry about him


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Oct 23 2008, 12:27 AM~11948550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un layitlow related its a family issue i need to take care of preferably myself


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 01:30 AM~11948569
> *so in other words your baby sitting him :0
> 
> j/k chucks cool dog you don't have to worry about him
> *


LOL naw I was joking


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 01:26 AM~11948540
> *:cheesy: whats up NIM :wave: hows life treating you
> *


about to knock out life is still hard and broke


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 01:32 AM~11948576
> *un layitlow related its a family issue  i need to take care of  preferably myself
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 23 2008, 12:33 AM~11948581
> *LOL naw I was joking
> *


  well have a good nite homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:32 PM~11948576
> *un layitlow related its a family issue  i need to take care of  preferably myself
> *


YA- you know I know what yu sayin-- but you always gotta have a getaway driver


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

is it cold out there already


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:40 AM~11948613
> *YA- you know I know what yu sayin-- but you always gotta have a getaway driver
> *



getting away isnt going to matter


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:40 PM~11948615
> *is it cold out there already
> *


Youll learn-- in coloRadO it can be 90degrees one day- and snowin the next :biggrin: 

today it was windy and cold- but no snow yet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:41 PM~11948622
> *getting away isnt going to matter
> *


My point to that was- its always nice to have some CLOSE FRIENDS


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Oct 23 2008, 12:43 AM~11948629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its good to have people who dont give a fuck and seen it all no matter where they were when it happened


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:43 AM~11948629
> *Youll learn-- in coloRadO it can be 90degrees one day- and snowin the next :biggrin:
> 
> today it was windy and cold- but no snow yet
> *


it snowed in some parts. like Walsenburg had snow all day and thats close to where I live like a hour away


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 12:56 AM~11948701
> *it snowed in some parts. like Walsenburg had snow all day and thats close to where I live like a hour away
> *


i like snow

were suppose to have a bad winter this year


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 22 2008, 11:56 PM~11948701
> *it snowed in some parts. like Walsenburg had snow all day and thats close to where I live like a hour away
> *


See- ya never know where it might snow- shit is crazy round here REV.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 01:01 AM~11948727
> *See- ya never know where it might snow- shit is crazy round here REV.
> *



yeah i dont like that shit you guys got an mudding spots 

******** gotta be able to go mudding


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 12:02 AM~11948734
> *yeah  i dont like that shit    you guys got an mudding spots
> 
> ******** gotta be able to go mudding
> *


SON- this is coloRadO- we got some super fun spots-- you got anything worth takin muddin- :biggrin: - shit gets deep here real quik


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 01:05 AM~11948747
> *SON- this is coloRadO- we got some super fun spots-- you got anything worth takin muddin- :biggrin:  - shit gets deep here real quik
> *


my little suzuki will suprise ya 

i have pics of it stuck up to the floorboards on my phone but noway to transfer it right now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11948764
> *my little suzuki will suprise ya
> 
> i have pics of it stuck up to the floorboards on my phone  but noway to transfer it  right now
> *


dont preach to me bout Suzuki REV- I still have my 4 door sidekick I bought whern I was 17 :biggrin: 
Have you ever heard of SPIDERTRAX-- go chec em out-- they my boys that be DOIN IT BIG with suzuki off road shit-- and they are right down the street from my house.  
http://www.spidertrax.com/
click on samarai supply and scroll downto the videos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11948296
> *i didnt like denver when i was there man
> 
> best part of the whole trip was this place called chubbys  and i regretted that shortly after
> ...


no lie I went to chubby's once and then about two blocks down to the strip joint man I had to take a shit at the titty bar it sucked then when I was walking out of the restroom it hit me again bam right back in there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 12:46 AM~11948641
> *
> its good to have people who dont give a fuck and seen it all no matter where they were when it happened
> 
> ...


you mean you want to be around people who didn't see shit if you get my drift


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO... whut it dew Sean???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 07:46 AM~11949628
> *Whutz good CO... whut it dew Sean???
> *


*What's good Big Fes Dawgy! I'm just catching up on the foos fROm last night :cheesy: How's the cutty coming along? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, *fesboogie

*Sup ******!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11949637
> *What's good Big Fes Dawgy! I'm just catching up on the foos fROm last night :cheesy: How's the cutty coming along?
> *


Slowly but itz comin' fo' sho'!!! you know I ain't no professional, but I gotz good peoplez helping me out!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 07:50 AM~11949650
> *Slowly but itz comin' fo' sho'!!! you know I ain't no professional, but I gotz good peoplez helping me out!!!
> *


*That's what's up, can't wait to see it :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:51 AM~11949655
> *That's what's up, can't wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see what you and Roy got up your sleeves for next year!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:49 AM~11949642
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, fesboogie
> 
> Sup ******!
> *


Sup bROther!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 07:52 AM~11949659
> *Can't wait to see what you and Roy got up your sleeves for next year!!! :cheesy:
> *


*No plans as of yet. I'm chillen in the back seat for now  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:54 AM~11949665
> *Sup bROther!!!!!
> *


*It's a bROncos thing you wouldn't understand :cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 AM~11949677
> *No plans as of yet. I'm chillen in the back seat for now
> *


Yeah you chillin' right now, but your jus' plotting waiting for the right time to come probably!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:58 AM~11949680
> *It's a bROncos thing you wouldn't understand :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nah i dont think i would! my teams 5 and 1!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 07:59 AM~11949683
> *Yeah you chillin' right now, but your jus' plotting waiting for the right time to come probably!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:59 AM~11949688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nah i dont think i would!
> *


 :angry: :rant:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, BigTigger R.O.505 IN DA HOUSE!! WHAT UP TIGGER!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

3 Members: BigTigger R.O., <span style='color:blue'>what up bROthas[/b]


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 08:01 AM~11949693
> *:angry:  :rant:
> *


GO BACK I EDITED IT FOR YOU!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:02 AM~11949697
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, BigTigger R.O.505 IN DA HOUSE!!  WHAT UP TIGGER!
> *


just here at work bro and you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 08:02 AM~11949700
> *3 Members: BigTigger R.O., <span style='color:blue'>what up bROthas*
> [/b]


*Did you see my post in the 505 topic i quoted you on? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NO! WHEN?!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:02 AM~11949707
> *GO BACK I EDITED IT FOR YOU!
> *


*Fuck your edit! :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:03 AM~11949713
> *NO! WHEN?!
> *


*I wasn't talken to you short stack :0 *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:03 AM~11949710
> *Did you see my post in the 505 topic i quoted you on? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 let me go check :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11949719
> *I wasn't talken to you short stack :0
> *


SORRY FAT STACK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:05 AM~11949723
> *SORRY FAT STACK!
> *


*I like to call it BIG BONED :rofl: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Gotz to go to work!!!  laterz peeps...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:05 AM~11949723
> *SORRY FAT STACK!
> *


THAT WAS MEAN! I SHOULD HAVE SAID PLUMP STACK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 AM~11949732
> *Gotz to go to work!!!    laterz peeps...
> *


*L8ERZ BIG DAWG!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WELL TO THE PAINT BOOTH I GO! LATERZ!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:04 AM~11949719
> *I wasn't talken to you short stack :0
> *


that was a good one, i set my-self up for that one! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:07 AM~11949744
> *WELL TO THE PAINT BOOTH I GO!  LATERZ!
> *


*Inhaling paint stunts your growth :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:07 AM~11949744
> *WELL TO THE PAINT BOOTH I GO!  LATERZ!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 08:09 AM~11949760
> *that was a good one, i set my-self up for that one! :biggrin:
> *


*Sorry bROther, I couldn't resist :biggrin: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 08:09 AM~11949765
> *Inhaling paint stunts your growth :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT ITS CHEAPER THEN BUD AND BEER! J/P!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:10 AM~11949772
> *BUT ITS CHEAPER THEN BUD AND BEER!   J/P!
> *


AND BETTING ON THE BRONCOS TOO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Oct 23 2008, 08:10 AM~11949772
> *BUT ITS CHEAPER THEN BUD AND BEER!  J/P!
> *


*TRUE :cheesy:*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 AM~11949780
> *AND BETTING ON THE BRONCOS TOO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 AM~11949780
> *AND BETTING ON THE BRONCOS TOO!! :biggrin:
> *


 *:angry: 

Your team got LUCKY this week!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FOR REAL THIS TIME, LIKE SEANS WAISTBAND, IM OUT!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:12 AM~11949790
> *:angry:
> 
> Your team got LUCKY this week!
> *


YEAH YOUR TELLING ME, BUT IT WAS NICE TO HEAR ALL THE COWBOY FANS CRYING THAT THE REASON THE LOST WAS CAUSE OF ROMO......
RAMSOWNED!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, BigTigger R.O., ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~


hno: hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 23 2008, 08:14 AM~11949798
> *YEAH YOUR TELLING ME, BUT IT WAS NICE TO HEAR ALL THE COWBOY FANS CRYING THAT THE REASON THE LOST WAS CAUSE OF ROMO......
> RAMSOWNED!!!!
> *


*On the real, the Rams executed very well, and deserved that win. Actually I was happy they won. Them cowgirl fans have big heads :angry: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 07:14 AM~11949799
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, BigTigger R.O., ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
> hno:  hno:
> *


THEIR EVERYWHERE!!!
:angry: :angry: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 23 2008, 07:59 AM~11949683
> *Yeah you chillin' right now, but your jus' plotting waiting for the right time to come probably!!! :biggrin:
> *


he's probably in the back seat with a labtop working on a scheme and talking on 2 phones :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 09:13 AM~11950242
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!
> *


whats up Ralph?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 08:13 AM~11950242
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!
> *


*WHAT UP FROM THA 505 *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sean this is the 51 i just bought that i want you to come take a look at.




























What do you think?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11953946
> *Sean this is the 51 i just bought that i want you to come take a look at.
> 
> What do you think?
> *


could be sweet with some tlc good luck on it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11953946
> *Sean this is the 51 i just bought that i want you to come take a look at.
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like a good start to a nice pROject. I'll check it out this weekenf fo sho  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Sean
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bfs/832556625.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 05:23 PM~11955291
> *here ya go Sean
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bfs/832556625.html
> *


*Oh Snap :0 This may be the moment............gotta make some calls, BE BACK :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 05:32 PM~11955373
> *Oh Snap  :0  This may be the moment............gotta make some calls, BE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Baller


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 05:36 PM~11955399
> *:0
> Baller
> *


*No answer, had to leave a message  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 05:40 PM~11955428
> *No answer, had to leave a message
> *


Your forte huh?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 04:40 PM~11955428
> *No answer, had to leave a message
> *


THEY ANSWERED FOR ME! :biggrin: 






















J/K BRO SO NOW YOU CAN GIVE ME A FAT LOAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME COLORADO RIDERS! :biggrin: 

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
AND NOW SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 05:46 PM~11955457
> *Your forte huh?
> *


*It's all I've done the last 5 1/2 years.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11955238
> *Looks like a good start to a nice pROject. I'll check it out this weekenf fo sho
> *



Hell yeah im pretty excited. I'll See you this weekend!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 05:08 PM~11955157
> *could be sweet with some tlc good luck on it
> *



Thank you! With the big Homies help im sure we can do something with it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO is was a long fuckn day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

possibly done deal to GT Colorado tonight


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11956580
> *possibly done deal to GT Colorado tonight
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! thats my dream car right thurr!!! when i grow up thats what imma get!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11956580
> *possibly done deal to GT Colorado tonight
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro... :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2008, 06:55 PM~11956068
> *whats up CO is was a long fuckn day
> *


wheres your brother?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 08:07 AM~11950181
> *he's probably in the back seat with a labtop working on a scheme and talking on 2 phones :biggrin:
> *


So you've witnesed "SEAN HUSTLIN 101" as well huh Larry :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 23 2008, 02:12 PM~11953946
> *Sean this is the 51 i just bought that i want you to come take a look at.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think its gonna need some frame work and a set up by SWIPHSTYLES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11948296
> *i didnt like denver when i was there man
> 
> best part of the whole trip was this place called chubbys  and i regretted that shortly after
> ...



You need a iron stomach to eat Chubbys...I grew up right down the street from the original one and used to eat it all the time when I was young. Now that shit fucks me up.

Just like any new place, Denver would take some getting used to but most people like it. Especially the Californians, but I try to keep them and all their Raider garbage out my state :biggrin: 

Where do you live now?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11957196
> *Well I think its gonna need some frame work and a set up by SWIPHSTYLES
> *



:wave: so does mine :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11955737
> *It's all I've done the last 5 1/2 years.
> *



I'm seriously interested...take it to PMs in you need to??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11957396
> *You need a iron stomach to eat Chubbys...I grew up right down the street from the original one and used to eat it all the time when I was young. Now that shit fucks me up.
> 
> Just like any new place, Denver would take some getting used to but most people like it.  Especially the Californians, but I try to keep them and all their Raider garbage out my state  :biggrin:
> ...


STL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11957435
> *STL
> *


Hey chuck- when you do head this way-- can you stop at the Ameristar casino in Evansvile and pic me up some BBQ at that lil spot they have inside there :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11957507
> *Hey chuck- when you do head this way-- can you stop at the Ameristar casino in Evansvile and pic me up some BBQ at that lil spot they have inside there :biggrin:
> *


evansville is the other direction

:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11957413
> *:wave:  so does mine  :biggrin:
> *


So you need to hit me up when you really wanna get serious-- SET UPS BY SWIPHSTYLES-- they on anotha level..  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11957533
> *So you need to hit me up when you really wanna get serious-- SET UPS BY SWIPHSTYLES-- they on anotha level..   :biggrin:
> *


you own a shop?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:17 PM~11957529
> *evansville is the other direction
> 
> :dunno:
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPSSSSSSSSSSSS-- I EDITED THIS CAUSE I WAS TRIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11957558
> *you own a shop?
> *


How funny- I didnt mean EVANSVILLE- meant ST CHARLES-- WOOPS--- THE AMERISTAR IN ST CHARLES :biggrin: 
Bring me some BBQ from there


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:23 PM~11957611
> *How funny- I didnt mean EVANSVILLE-  meant ST CHARLES--  WOOPS---  THE AMERISTAR IN ST CHARLES :biggrin:
> Bring me some BBQ from there
> *


now thats better  

you own a shop or what


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11957558
> *you own a shop?
> *


I did-- but My EX-partner got me in the biggest mess of my life-- so now Im jus doin shit from my house again-- but its all good-- As long as everything goes good for me with my legal BS I got goin on-- Ill get bac on trac and get somethin goin again soon.. Either way- MY WORK WILL ALWAYS BE TOPNOTCH


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11957435
> *STL
> *



Never been there so can't speak on it....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11957669
> *I did-- but My EX-partner got me in the biggest mess of my life-- so now Im jus doin shit from my house again--  but its all good-- As long as everything goes good for me with my legal BS I got goin on-- Ill get bac on trac and get somethin goin again soon.. Either way- MY WORK WILL ALWAYS BE TOPNOTCH
> *


got a job for a motherfucker :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11957533
> *So you need to hit me up when you really wanna get serious-- SET UPS BY SWIPHSTYLES-- they on anotha level..   :biggrin:
> *



Fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:28 PM~11957691
> *Never been there so can't speak on it....
> *


just look at the info under my name  

theres maybe 5 real people around here and 5 cars worth speaking of 7 next year if everyone's shit comes out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11957717
> *just look at the info under my name
> 
> theres maybe 5 real people around here  and 5 cars worth speaking of  7 next year  if everyone's shit comes out
> *



But that shit exists in every major city...if you don't like it there, why not come here?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 06:51 PM~11956580
> *possibly done deal to GT Colorado tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looking GOOD


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:34 PM~11957776
> *But that shit exists in every major city...if you don't like it there, why not come here?
> *


i dont live in the city im east of the river in illinois about 20 minutes 

im a country boy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11957693
> *got a job for a motherfucker  :biggrin:
> *


Jus say some prayers that I make it through all this- and let me get bac on trac and well see what we can do


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11957886
> *Jus say some prayers that I make it through all this- and let me get bac on trac and well see what we can do
> *


you dont go in offtopic much do ya


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:45 PM~11957931
> *you dont go in offtopic much do ya
> *


Jus a little bit- but so much shit in there- I dont know where to stop- why you say that- or do I even wanna ask--LOL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 09:46 PM~11957945
> *Jus a little bit- but so much shit in there- I dont know where to stop- why you say that- or do I even wanna ask--LOL
> *


hows this for an explanation


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11957196
> *Well I think its gonna need some frame work and a set up by SWIPHSTYLES
> *


PM me some info. I wanna get this car Craccin. My Primo Sean supposed to come by this weekend to look at it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11957968
> *hows this for an explanation
> 
> 
> ...


I dont really know what the fuc that is- but Im sure it aint good--LOL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11958122
> *I dont really know what the fuc that is- but Im sure it aint good--LOL
> *


well allow me to explain in greater detail


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 09:27 AM~11950339
> *whats up Ralph?
> *


JUST BEEN BUILDING MY MOTOR. WHATS GOOD LARRY ?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

^^ Some devil shit??? :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11958266
> *^^ Some devil shit??? :dunno:
> *


i dont believe in the christian myth  or either diety


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11958276
> *i dont believe in the christian myth    or either diety
> *



Either diety means god/jesus and the devil right??

Sorry man, I'm not up to par on this shit


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11958266
> *^^ Some devil shit??? :dunno:
> *


WHATS UP bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11958266
> *^^ Some devil shit??? :dunno:
> *


REV CHUC IS THE DEVIL :biggrin: 

its all good chuc. you still a cool muthafucca-LOL


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 10:27 PM~11958402
> *WHATS UP bROther
> *



Chillen man...checkin out LIL..you??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11958254
> *JUST BEEN BUILDING MY MOTOR. WHATS GOOD LARRY ?
> *


Whats up ralph- what did you do on your trunk-- what did you decide for yur set up-- jus some simple shit from your everyday joe- or you ready to get on that next level


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX, JOHNJOHN, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*

Whats up whodini- I mean hustla- I mean pimp-- 

Whats up PREZO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11958425
> *Chillen man...checkin out LIL..you??
> *


THE SAME HAVENT BEEN ON IT AS MUCH...WHATS BEEN GOING ON???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnnn whats up yall you guys shooting the shit tonight huh??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11958391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11958462
> *Damnnn whats up yall you guys shooting the shit tonight huh??
> *


u see that bobber project im selling


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11958428
> *Whats up ralph- what did you do on your trunk-- what did you decide for yur set up-- jus some simple shit from your everyday joe- or you ready to get on that next level
> *


HONESTLY IVE BEEN WORKING ON THE MOTOR. JUST THE HOLE IS COVERED AND LEFT IT ALONE SINCE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11958454
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX, JOHNJOHN, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 09:32 PM~11958482
> *HONESTLY IVE BEEN WORKING ON THE MOTOR. JUST THE HOLE IS COVERED AND LEFT IT ALONE SINCE
> *


The whole is covered- please tell me the underneith is finished as well??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's the word ROLLERZ, MOST HATED and the devil?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11958481
> *u see that bobber project im selling
> *


what is it??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11958461
> *THE SAME HAVENT BEEN ON IT AS MUCH...WHATS BEEN GOING ON???
> *



Yea haven't seen you on here for a minute...you gonna be there sunday?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958502
> *What's the word ROLLERZ, MOST HATED and the devil?
> *


wassup that soul? ima collect on that motherfucker real soon


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11956580
> *possibly done deal to GT Colorado tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 *:0 Looks Nice*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958502
> *the devil?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958499
> *The whole is covered- please tell me the underneith is finished as well??
> *


JUST ABOUT.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958505
> *what is it??
> *


82 750 kaw its a few pages back


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11958515
> *wassup that soul?  ima collect on that motherfucker real soon
> *


*I'ma still pray for you Chuck, pinche diablo!  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958502
> *What's the word ROLLERZ, MOST HATED and the devil?
> *


WHATS UP bROther.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11958527
> *82 750 kaw    its a few pages back
> *


*But is it yours, or some ones on CL? Larry don't like that hustling shit :cheesy:*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by @~~~
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7,Oct 23 2008, 09:34 PM~11958502]
> What's the word ROLLERZ, MOST HATED and the devil?
> *_


_
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ*

*ROLLERRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

Whats good wit ya pimpin-- when ya gonna send me somne more pics _


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11958533
> *I'ma still pray for you Chuck, pinche diablo!
> *


i find that insulting and disrespectful for real :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11958506
> *Yea haven't seen you on here for a minute...you gonna be there sunday?
> *


FO SHO ARE YOU?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11958538
> *WHATS UP bROther.
> *


*Just gote home fROm the spot. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**got*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11958557
> *FO SHO ARE YOU?
> *



YEZZIRRR :biggrin: 


No Bronco game to watch though...that might be a good thing though


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:37 PM~11958549
> *But is it yours, or some ones on CL? Larry don't like that hustling shit :cheesy:
> *


its mine if he remember the pics of that fire i posted up a few months ago it was in the garage next to the house that burnt down carbs were full of shit but otherwise unharmed i took the carbs off to have a friend rebuilt and never did anything with it afterwards ive decided to sell it and hopefully my friend didnt sell the carbs behind my back (he's like that) 

worse thing is title was destroyed in the fire but ill handle that for the buyer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11958575
> **got
> *


Whats this????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11958556
> *i find that insulting  and disrespectful for real    :angry:
> *


*I know you better than any one on this topic...........you ain't catching feelings, so quit with the insulting/disrespectful bullshit :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11958585
> *Whats this????
> *



A correction to gote (typo)


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 PM~11958602
> *I know you better than any one on this topic...........you ain't catching feelings, so quit with the insulting/disrespectful bullshit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not over the net no but in person i would feel disrespected


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11958602
> *I know you better than any one on this topic...........you ain't catching feelings, so quit with the insulting/disrespectful bullshit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont know you all that well REV- but Ive got a pretty good Idea that i think MR PIMP is right :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11958585
> *Whats this????
> *


*I wrote "gote" in my previous post, so I was correcting myself instead of editing it.  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11958616
> *I wrote "gote" in my previous post, so I was correcting myself instead of editing it.
> *



I don't care what *got is...I wanna know about "the spot"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11958609
> *not over the net no  but in person i would feel disrespected
> *


*Allright then.............I apologize fawker *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11958616
> *I wrote "gote" in my previous post, so I was correcting myself instead of editing it.
> *


Fuc that editing shit--jus leave it - we all fuc up- If I corrected all my typos- Id never gettin anywhere with my internet IMn to hoes :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11958636
> *Allright then.............I apologize fawker
> *


He may be apologizing Rev-- but he is still gonna pray for ya- he prays for all of us- THANK GOODNESS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11958628
> *I don't care what *got is...I wanna know about "the spot"
> *


*PM sent  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11958655
> *He may be apologizing Rev-- but he is still gonna pray for ya- he prays for all of us- THANK GOODNESS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11958628
> *I don't care what *got is...I wanna know about "the spot"
> *


WHerever the 19 yr old sexies are- thats the spot for MR PIMP
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11958658
> *PM sent
> *


*I WANT THAT PM 2- I KNOW THERES A PIC IN IT* :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11958636
> *Allright then.............I apologize fawker
> *


dont do that ever again 

wtf man  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11958658
> *PM sent
> *



Got it..but empty your box


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11958564
> *Just gote home fROm the spot.
> *


I GOT YA.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ANOTHER ANNOUNCEMENT FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT KNOW*

*ROB VANDERSLICE IS "OFFICIALLY A ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER*









*ROB HAS PUT HIS BLOOD ,SWEAT AND TEARS INTO THE CLUB...BUT NEVER BECAME AN OFFICIAL MEMBER...FOR BUSINESS REASONS*

*BUT NO OTHER CLUBS WOULD SHOW HIM LOVE(NOT ALL HE RESPECTS ALL CLUBS AND HAS FRIENDS IN ALOT OF CLUBS)....BUT SOME EVEN DOWNRIGHT HATED ON HIM...CUZ HE WAS THE "ROLLERZ PAINTER"...WELL ROB HAS PRODUCED SOME OF THE MOST RECONIZED AND AWARDED CARS EVER IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD..NOT TO MENTION SOME OF THE SICKEST PAINT JOBS EVER*
*ROB VANDERSLICE HAS DEFINETLY HELP ROLLERZ TO GET TO WHERE THEY ARE TODAY....AND VISE VERSA..THEY HAVE HELPED HIM SO MUCH THRU OUT THE YEARS TO GET IM TO WHERE HE IS....SO TO US HERE IN NEW MEXICO...IT BASICALLY A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN* :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*SO IT OFFICAL...ROB VANDERSLICE IS OFFICALLY A ROLLERZ ONLY MEMBER..... HE SAID HE WANTS TO DO HIS PART TO KEEP ROLLERZ ON TOP...SO ROB TOLD ME TO POST THIS UP FOR HIM*
**** JUST SO YOU KNOW ROB IS HUNGRY TO BUST OUT A NEW WORLD CHAMP ...WHO IS IT GONNA BE!!***** :biggrin: 

















:yes: :yes: :yes:
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 23 2008, 11:07 PM~11958846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BANNED :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11958930
> *BANNED  :0
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 23 2008, 10:49 PM~11958669
> *WHerever the 19 yr old sexies are- thats the spot for MR PIMP
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:29 AM~11961205
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, GOODTIMESROY, Dime Piece Caprice
> What up GOODTIMES Fam!!!!!!!!!
> ...


What's going on Boricua, im just chilling getting ready to go to baltimore this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul Izzy tharen Tigger


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11961219
> *What's going on Boricua, im just chilling getting ready to go to baltimore this weekend. :cheesy:
> *


Huh?
You aint gonna be there tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:33 AM~11961237
> *Huh?
> You aint gonna be there tomorrow?
> *


I'll be there, I'm leaving Sunday morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:35 AM~11961255
> *I'll be there, I'm leaving Sunday morning
> *


oooh ok :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:34 AM~11961247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so, is WHITEMARE coming back :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:36 AM~11961269
> *so, is WHITEMARE coming back :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11961219
> *What's going on Boricua, im just chilling getting ready to go to baltimore this weekend. :cheesy:
> *


Baltimore huh??? 

Baller, your always going somewhere... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 09:38 AM~11961284
> *Baltimore huh???
> 
> Baller, your always going somewhere... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11961284
> *Baltimore huh???
> 
> Baller, your always going somewhere... :biggrin:
> *


I'm going so i can get a pay raise :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11961220
> *What up Paul Izzy tharen Tigger
> *


What up loco!! Have you found any work yet Homie???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:39 AM~11961294
> *I'm going so i can get a pay raise :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:40 AM~11961301
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 09:39 AM~11961297
> *What up loco!! Have you found any work yet Homie???
> *


Nah Imma put in a few apps today just waiting to finalize deal on vert


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 09:41 AM~11961310
> *Nah Imma put in a few apps today just waiting to finalize deal on vert
> *



Cool Homie!!! When you get it hit me up, cause i wanna come over and check it out!!! Remember I live right around the corner from you GOODTIMER..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah will do,hopefully everything goes as planned,this is the ride I been waiting for


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:43 AM~11961325
> *Cool Homie!!! When you get it hit me up, cause i wanna come over and check it out!!! Remember I live right around the corner from you GOODTIMER..
> *


I want to go and drive it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

needs some white dish 13's though


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:45 AM~11961338
> *yeah will do,hopefully everything goes as planned,this is the ride I been waiting for
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:41 AM~11961307
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Right on bro.

I tell you you're a Baller cause your going on another trip, and you come back and say your going for a *RAISE!!!!!*

Your Baller Status has been confirmed Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:45 AM~11961345
> *that bitch is clean
> *


damn Imma pissed if something goes wrong I couldn't even sleep too GOOD last night :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:46 AM~11961350
> *Right on bro.
> 
> I tell you you're a Baller cause your going on another trip, and you come back and say your going for a RAISE!!!!!
> ...


I wish, im just trying to make money so i can pay the bills


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11961350
> *Right on bro.
> 
> I tell you you're a Baller cause your going on another trip, and you come back and say your going for a RAISE!!!!!
> ...


co-signed :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11961361
> *damn Imma pissed if something goes wrong I couldn't even sleep too GOOD last night :0
> *


i hope everything goes right and you bring that over here, GT needs a rag top


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 09:47 AM~11961361
> *damn Imma pissed if something goes wrong I couldn't even sleep too GOOD last night :0
> *



It's all GOOD Bro!! It'll all work out, keep yo nerves in check!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11961380
> *i hope everything goes right and you bring that over here, GT needs a rag top
> *


we do homie bad


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

talk to ya'll later, got to clean the garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:53 AM~11961408
> *talk to ya'll later, got to clean the garage
> *


That's what I gotta do once these Swedes pick up TP :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:53 AM~11961408
> *talk to ya'll later, got to clean the garage
> *



Get to work!!!! :biggrin: 

J/k... Talk to ya soon Brother.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I guess I better get back to work. :angry: 

It's been slow as hell around here...oh well.

GOOD Luck Roy, it'll all work out Homie.

Talk to everyone later :wave:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 08:29 AM~11961205
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, GOODTIMESROY, Dime Piece Caprice
> What up GOODTIMES Fam!!!!!!!!!
> ...


whadup bigg izz same shit different day you taking apart the regal yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 10:04 AM~11961529
> *Well I guess I better get back to work. :angry:
> 
> It's been slow as hell around here...oh well.
> ...


Thanks Izzy talk to ya later


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:31 AM~11961220
> *What up Paul Izzy tharen Tigger
> *


whadup roy man thats a sick ass vert looks like you been fulltimein slangin not gettin sleep :biggrin:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:45 AM~11961344
> *needs some white dish 13's though
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Oct 24 2008, 10:13 AM~11961612
> *whadup roy man thats a sick ass vert looks like you been fulltimein slangin not gettin sleep :biggrin:
> *


thanks dog just trying to up my game a LIL


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

good luck hope u get it real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD ROY, HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 24 2008, 10:46 AM~11961977
> *good luck hope u get it real nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Max


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:54 AM~11961414
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11960846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tuned port fuel injection that thing should run top notch


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish you luck with that ride Roy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Oct 24 2008, 10:09 AM~11961576
> *whadup bigg izz same shit different day you taking apart the regal yet?
> *



Tryin to get a few things done, but with things being slow at work, I've been doin some side work to pay the bills, so I don't have alot of time. But its gettin there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 24 2008, 12:04 PM~11962839
> *thats a tuned port fuel injection that thing should run top notch
> *


That's what the guy is saying,those heat up as much as the other engines?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2008, 12:16 PM~11962955
> *I wish you luck with that ride Roy
> *


Thanks Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 24 2008, 11:14 AM~11962264
> *LOOKING GOOD ROY, HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Chris


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *maddhopper*

What's up bro??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 12:29 PM~11963098
> *That's what the guy is saying,those heat up as much as the other engines?
> *


Honestly bro I would think in that impala it would normally they don't but maybe it's just a heavy car. Not to sure but it can be worked out maybe an aluminum radiator or electric fans added to the original fan you know


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11960846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice motor good low end grunt they fall on their face about 4000 rpm though no top end to get a good midrange however you can change the downtubes from the intake to the plentum it will help ALOT also be careful with the opti spark they are sensitive as fuck and expensive


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 12:29 PM~11963098
> *That's what the guy is saying,those heat up as much as the other engines?
> *


mine ran at 180 with a super stat in it no modifications to the stock cooling system it was in a 94 caprice wagon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11964745
> *mine ran at 180 with a super stat in it    no modifications to the stock cooling system  it was in a 94 caprice wagon
> *


Hopefully it will run that cool in an Impala,thanks for the info also,although it's Chinese to me now I'm sure I'll know all about it by Spring


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO??? Good luck wit' gettin' that car Roy!!! Where's it from???


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 03:54 PM~11964774
> *Hopefully it will run that cool in an Impala,thanks for the info also,although it's Chinese to me now I'm sure I'll know all about it by Spring
> *


it will be fine i dont know about that cool but you have quite a bit more "breathing" room they are really stuffed into a caprice 

you should change that breather setup it will catch turbulant air from the fan and that will make it run choppy might be unnoticeable but its doing it 


at least get a shroud to go under the breather and over the radiator making it somewhat of a seperate compartment


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 24 2008, 03:58 PM~11964804
> *Whut up CO??? Good luck wit' gettin' that car Roy!!! Where's it from???
> *


What up Fes almost there just waiting for dude to sign bill of sale so I can paypal him a downpayment.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 04:01 PM~11964835
> *What up Fes almost there just waiting for dude to sign bill of sale so I can paypal him a downpayment.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 24 2008, 04:08 PM~11964909
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!!!
> *


me too hopefully everything goes through :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11965071
> *me too hopefully everything goes through :biggrin:
> *


hurry up and buy :angry: I want to see it :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

me and my kid went cruising today. it was a nice day


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 04:40 PM~11965193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a GOOD pic :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:45 AM~11961338
> *yeah will do,hopefully everything goes as planned,this is the ride I been waiting for
> 
> 
> ...


I love white paint and peanut butter tops- and gold trimmin- thats the cherry on top for me :biggrin: 
This shit looks way dope.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:45 AM~11961338
> *yeah will do,hopefully everything goes as planned,this is the ride I been waiting for
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well down payment and bill of sale signed,I'm a lil closer to my dreams


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 05:41 PM~11965666
> *well down payment and bill of sale signed,I'm a lil closer to my dreams
> 
> 
> ...


happy to hear that homie can't wait till next year to see it


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nice car roy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 04:41 PM~11965666
> *well down payment and bill of sale signed,I'm a lil closer to my dreams
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE BIG DADDY, DREAM IS SOON TO BE REAL LIFE. I GET MORE HYPED SEEING NEW CARS BUST OUT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 04:41 PM~11965666
> *well down payment and bill of sale signed,I'm a lil closer to my dreams
> 
> 
> ...


Its about time you made up your mind :biggrin: 
I told you bein patient would would work out- now look at ya- I want a pic of ya posted in your first ride in the rag- I KNOW YOU GONNA BE CHEESIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 24 2008, 06:23 PM~11966011
> *Its about time you made up your mind :biggrin:
> I told you bein patient would would work out- now look at ya-  I want a pic of ya posted in your first ride in the rag- I KNOW YOU GONNA BE CHEESIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:
> *


yeah it's been my dream since I started lowriding in 94 with a busted up 81 Cutlass :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX
What up Marcos you back workin yet doggie?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

car really looks fuckin nice roy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz everyone gotta get my ass back to work :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 24 2008, 06:41 PM~11966156
> *car really looks fuckin nice roy
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 05:35 PM~11966105
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX
> What up Marcos you back workin yet doggie?
> *


Simon Roy got 40 hours this week.DAM Roy that 63 is fucking chingon,cant wait to see it homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 24 2008, 06:48 PM~11966215
> *Simon Roy got 40 hours this week.DAM Roy that 63 is fucking chingon,cant wait to see it homie.
> *


that's GOOD to hear homie,now I need a Jale :biggrin: 
thanks doggie we needed a vert in this Chapter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 06:51 PM~11966227
> *that's GOOD to hear homie,now I need a Jale :biggrin:
> thanks doggie we needed a vert in this Chapter
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 06:22 PM~11966437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got it :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 07:48 PM~11966627
> *you got it :0
> *


we made the deal now just gotta get this bank from da sweedes


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up J


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 05:33 PM~11966091
> *yeah it's been my dream since I started lowriding in 94 with a busted up 81 Cutlass :cheesy:
> *


Im happy for you homie-- Im glad your mission has ended :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11967197
> *Im happy for you homie--  Im glad your mission has ended :biggrin:
> *


my missions only started homie,I just started the main theme of this lifestyle


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 24 2008, 08:12 PM~11966800
> *whats up J
> *




bbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 07:55 PM~11967237
> *my missions only started homie,I just started the main theme of this lifestyle
> *


*CONGRATS PERRITO....THATS A FIRME COME UP HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11965193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THROW SOME SPOKES AND WHITE WALLS ON THAT BIKE PAULITO.......* :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 06:52 PM~11966653
> *we made the deal now just gotta get this bank from da sweedes
> *


im happy for you homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 24 2008, 08:23 PM~11967492
> *THROW SOME SPOKES AND WHITE WALLS ON THAT BIKE PAULITO....... :biggrin:
> *


I want to, the fucking spokes cost as much as the bike. send me some money Chuck. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11967508
> *I want to, the fucking spokes cost as much as the bike. send me some money Chuck. :biggrin:
> *


*HOW MUCH YOU NEED HOMIE........*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 24 2008, 08:26 PM~11967522
> *HOW MUCH YOU NEED HOMIE........
> *


well, let's just make it 45,000 so i can get the spokes white wheels and my 59 impala :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 08:27 PM~11967538
> *well, let's just make it 45,000 so i can get the spokes white wheels and my 59 impala :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2008, 08:55 PM~11967239
> *bbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 24 2008, 07:55 PM~11967237
> *my missions only started homie,I just started the main theme of this lifestyle
> *


So whats next then :dunno:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam i dont get off till 12am and the ex ' s wants me to have a drink what to do


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 24 2008, 10:12 PM~11967939
> *dam i dont get off till 12am and the ex ' s wants me to have a drink what to do
> *


have more then 1 then out it in her ass


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 24 2008, 05:14 PM~11967958
> *have more then 1 then out it in her ass
> *


see what happenss and that's some funny shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
AND NOW KING of KINGS C.C.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 24 2008, 10:12 PM~11967939
> *dam i dont get off till 12am and the ex ' s wants me to have a drink what to do
> *


I told you what to do in off topic fool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 04:40 PM~11965193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie I can't wait till I get me a bike so I can post it up next to my son's bilke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 24 2008, 09:25 PM~11967508
> *I want to, the fucking spokes cost as much as the bike. send me some money Chuck. :biggrin:
> *


isn't there a motorcycle junk yard down there?? Go check it out you never know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Jus' got off work boutz to head to Denver and kick it since I ain't been up there since the LRM show!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2008, 04:21 AM~11969359
> *isn't there a motorcycle junk yard down there?? Go check it out you never know
> *


Yeah, but i want those fat spokes


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 25 2008, 12:55 AM~11969167
> *nice pic homie I can't wait till I get me a bike so I can post it up next to my son's bilke
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 25 2008, 11:31 AM~11970442
> *Yeah, but i want those fat spokes
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice ride ROy. Nice to see another rag in coloRadO.*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

XcxKIJTb3Hg&feature=related


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up to my coloRadO ryders- its been pretty dead in here.
I thought I might get things goin with some of these Turkey legs-LOL
THE MILE HIGH FLEA MARKET AINT GOT SHIT ON SWIPHSTYLES :biggrin: 









This pic was really for chuc since he called las night while I was grillin these up for my daughter and me- I know he was wishin he lived closer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn now I'm hungry


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

that shit does look good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 25 2008, 11:08 PM~11974250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya-- these muthafuccas are always the grub when I got em goin on the grille.
Hopefully we'll all be BBQn up at my house when I get through my MESS- and some of these will be on the grille for sure :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 11:42 PM~11974108
> *XcxKIJTb3Hg&feature=related
> *


*What does he do nibble your bum? bwahahahaha*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2008, 11:18 AM~11962992
> *Tryin to get a few things done, but with things being slow at work, I've been doin some side work to pay the bills, so I don't have alot of time. But its gettin there.
> *


  yeah dont wanna start tearing mine apart untill i have saved a lil denero for it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! whatz crackin'...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What up colorado, SWEET DREAMS in the house!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is there some pasword info robbing going on here??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2008, 05:31 PM~11977903
> *is there some pasword info robbing going on here??
> *



yea by ROLLERZ ONLY 24/7


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 05:40 PM~11977951
> *yea by ROLLERZ ONLY 24/7
> *


I thought something wasn't right with the new topics in off topic :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 02:35 PM~11976870
> *What up colorado, SWEET DREAMS in the house!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11978098
> *:uh:
> *



yes sean was talking to his sister club , he was on my laptop during our meeting :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 05:59 PM~11978119
> *yes sean was talking to his sister club , he was on my laptop during our meeting :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 05:59 PM~11978119
> *yes sean was talking to his sister club , he was on my laptop during our meeting :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: is this Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 26 2008, 07:54 PM~11979050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: is this Chuck?
> *


yeA


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 07:56 PM~11979064
> *yeA
> *


whats up homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ADAM?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 26 2008, 08:04 PM~11979152
> *whats up homie
> *



just chillen bRO , whats up with you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 26 2008, 07:04 PM~11979153
> *WHATS UP ADAM?
> *


WHat up pimpin- you chec the topics me and sean fucced with Chuccles in- :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11979191
> *WHat up pimpin-  you chec the topics me and sean fucced with Chuccles in-  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 08:05 PM~11979172
> *just chillen bRO , whats up with you
> *


just drinking a beer and jamming out waiting for the little lady to get home


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11979225
> *:angry:
> *


I thought about fucking around with loco supreme's account once but said I better not and Larry you better not fuck with mine because you know all my info to login


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11979191
> *WHat up pimpin-  you chec the topics me and sean fucced with Chuccles in-  :biggrin:
> *


YES AND THEY ARE FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 26 2008, 07:15 PM~11979311
> *YES AND THEY ARE FUNNY :biggrin:
> *


YA-- Ive been laughin for bout 15min straight :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 26 2008, 03:13 PM~11979271
> *I thought about fucking around with loco supreme's account once but said I better not and Larry you better not fuck with mine because you know all my info to login
> *


so u wanted to fuck with my account huh azz hoe bicth u better not and that goes for u too larry


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

that was some :roflmao: :roflmao: shit i thought


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up siksix


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2008, 09:09 PM~11979971
> *whats up siksix
> *



What up CHUCK!























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11979685
> *so u wanted to fuck with my account huh azz  hoe  bicth u better not and that goes for u too larry
> *


don't start talking shit homie. I know all your info and have pic's of you to have photoshoped. you don't want me to start some gay ass topic's in off topic do you? :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11980279
> *don't start talking shit homie. I know all your info and have pic's of you to have photoshoped. you don't want me to start some gay ass topic's in off topic do you? :biggrin:
> *


if you do make me mad and I have to put you out there and you can't handel it then you can run to a mod and get it deleted :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?&...ts&CODE=leaders


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11980277
> *What up CHUCK!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11980277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what's up NIM?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *


congrat's homie :thumbsup: your with good people


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *


YA-- this ***** is down-- and Im sure he is gonna be a strong member for R.O.

*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *



Thanks!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM~11980828
> *YA-- this ***** is down-- and Im sure he is gonna be a strong member for R.O.
> 
> R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 26 2008, 08:13 PM~11979271
> *I thought about fucking around with loco supreme's account once but said I better not and Larry you better not fuck with mine because you know all my info to login
> *


I don't store info like that in my head to decieve you bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2008, 08:11 AM~11982589
> *Whutz good everyone!!!
> *




what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 27 2008, 08:16 AM~11982616
> *what up fes
> *


shit chillin' today, how you been and how's the '65???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

anyone need a amp????? in the springs its a mtx thunder 5601 let it got for a bill 20 perfect working order heres a link to what kind of amp it is PM me

http://reviews.cnet.com/car-amplifiers/mtx...7-31347255.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*719 T T T*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1500


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2008, 08:21 AM~11982649
> *shit chillin' today, how you been and how's the '65???
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 27 2008, 05:01 PM~11986865
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Collect that $$ from Cip...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
[/quote]
Still gotz a couple left... Best lowriding dvd's out there!!! Guaranteed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 03:23 PM~11985931
> *1500
> *


 :cheesy: I was like 1500 what the fuck but I just got it!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY SO CO repping in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 06:01 PM~11987520
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SO CO repping in Vegas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 03:23 PM~11985931
> *1500
> *


*What's the word on the dROp?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is SWIPHSTYLES princess right here!!!!
Yall been wonderin whats takin so long on BODY DROPPIN my dually- well I though what better time to let Azzie (my 8yr old) perfect her welding skills- its not like its a customers ride :biggrin: 
The funny part is- shes weldin better than half the shit Ive seen ROllin on the streets. SO-- ya-- its takin a little while longer than expected-- but shes gettin down on it  


















wait till her trike comes bac out next summer -  


*ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11987551
> *What's the word on the dROp?
> *


Just figuring out how I should pick it up and hoping I can keep it :biggrin: 
Thugg Passion finally said farewell today :0 20k


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:26 PM~11987779
> *Just figuring out how I should pick it up and hoping I can keep it :biggrin:
> Thugg Passion finally said farewell today :0 20k
> *


Maybe I should just sell cars for a living :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 06:04 PM~11987547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vert


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado ryders! Sean and Swiph checc your pm's.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11980556
> *Welcome to the club Chris as an Official ROLLERZ ONLY Member!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*A big thank you to ALL for the welcome to the Fam and the comments on the 6. I appreciate it and can't wait to rock that RO plaque with PRIDE!*


----------



## R~LILTRIPPER~O (Jan 30, 2008)

hows my Rollerz Only family doin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 08:23 PM~11990005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This isnt the 63 I was wantin to see on the transport-- I wanna see the one thats suppose to be comin off the trucc- not goin on it :biggrin: 
WHENS IT GONNA BE HERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11990265
> *This isnt the 63 I was wantin to see on the transport-- I wanna see the one thats suppose to be comin off the trucc- not goin on it :biggrin:
> WHENS IT GONNA BE HERE
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:26 PM~11987779
> *Just figuring out how I should pick it up and hoping I can keep it :biggrin:
> Thugg Passion finally said farewell today :0 20k
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up Kev


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 27 2008, 10:59 PM~11991159
> *whats up Kev
> *


waddup ralph


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

RO family on MTV

http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?id=1597974&vid=293637


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

There We Go Again.........

http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?id=1597974&vid=293637


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2008, 11:00 PM~11991169
> *waddup ralph
> *


watching george lopez :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11991206
> *watching george lopez :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: It was good seeing you there*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 11:04 PM~11991219
> * :uh: It was good seeing you there
> *


i went to the one in pueblo west


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 27 2008, 11:06 PM~11991241
> *i went to the one in pueblo west
> *


* :uh: STFU !*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 11:28 PM~11991435
> * :uh: STFU !
> *


with chuck and lou


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11988099
> *Maybe I should just sell cars for a living :dunno:
> *


Getting a little cocky are we


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 10:42 PM~11990969
> *
> *


clean out ur inbox homie i got some info you NEED to know


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 27 2008, 05:06 PM~11986902
> *Collect that $$ from Cip...
> *



nope :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2008, 11:33 PM~11991474
> *Getting a little cocky are we
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2008, 12:58 AM~11992071
> *:0
> *


Lets not start nothing now he knows I'm just giving him a hard time


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 AM~11992171
> *Lets not start nothing now he knows I'm just giving him a hard time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 10:42 PM~11990969
> *
> *


Had to tax them the down payment since they didn't come through til Monday then I upped the price if they wanted it....they had no choice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2008, 11:33 PM~11991474
> *Getting a little cocky are we
> *


Nah homie just happy things went through so far :biggrin: 
I really wish I could just get my job back so I can keep this Trey Vert


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 27 2008, 11:29 PM~11991441
> *with chuck and lou
> *


*Nut Ryders :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:08 AM~11992722
> *Had to tax them the down payment since they didn't come through til Monday then I upped the price if they wanted it....they had no choice
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11991198
> *There We Go Again.........
> 
> http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?id=1597974&vid=293637
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11991194
> *RO family on MTV
> 
> http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?id=1597974&vid=293637
> *


Good Shit!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they rolled up hard in the drop too... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> This is SWIPHSTYLES princess right here!!!!
> Yall been wonderin whats takin so long on BODY DROPPIN my dually- well I though what better time to let Azzie (my 8yr old) perfect her welding skills- its not like its a customers ride :biggrin:
> The funny part is- shes weldin better than half the shit Ive seen ROllin on the streets. SO-- ya-- its takin a little while longer than expected-- but shes gettin down on it
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > This is SWIPHSTYLES princess right here!!!!
> > Yall been wonderin whats takin so long on BODY DROPPIN my dually- well I though what better time to let Azzie (my 8yr old) perfect her welding skills- its not like its a customers ride :biggrin:
> > The funny part is- shes weldin better than half the shit Ive seen ROllin on the streets. SO-- ya-- its takin a little while longer than expected-- but shes gettin down on it
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 07:20 AM~11993055
> *Thanks bROther--  one of my bROthers on here thought this was a fake pic-- but hell naw-- shes weldin shit up-- a little bit more time and she'll be weldin prettier beads then mos fools on here--  :biggrin:
> Shes gonna definetly be gettin down on her trike this winter- so its gonna be on and craccin...
> *


I HEARD THAT !
I'M BUILDING A NEW TRIKE FOR MY SELF AT 
THE SAME TIME MY 66 IMPALA SS SHOULD BE OUT AT THE SAME 
TIME NEXT YEAR !
TELL YOUR BABY !
HER UNCLE PAULE SAID KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
MAYBE ONE DAY OUR DAUGHTERS CAN BUILD A NEW BIKE TOGETHER !


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Got this pic sent to me in a PM fROm someone??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 09:08 AM~11993434
> *Got this pic sent to me in a PM fROm someone??
> 
> 
> ...


That Money looks familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:10 AM~11993448
> *That Money looks familiar :scrutinize:
> *


* :nono: :nono: 

Honest to GOD, not my pic!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 09:13 AM~11993465
> * :nono:  :nono:
> 
> Honest to GOD, not my pic!
> *


Wow another super baller in RO SoCo :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:14 AM~11993475
> *Wow another super baller in RO SoCo :0
> *


*If you quote the original pic, I'm sure you can figure out who it came fROm  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 09:15 AM~11993485
> *If you quote the original pic, I'm sure you can figure out who it came fROm
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 AM~11993496
> *:0
> *


*So is the vert on it's way or what doggie?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 08:15 AM~11993485
> *If you quote the original pic, I'm sure you can figure out who it came fROm
> *


 :around: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 09:19 AM~11993512
> *So is the vert on it's way or what doggie?
> *


There is a digit missing on the title so we are going through that now,after that is resolved it will be on it's way I'm thinking a week-week and a half


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:25 AM~11993090
> *I HEARD THAT !
> I'M BUILDING A NEW TRIKE FOR MY SELF AT
> THE SAME TIME MY 66 IMPALA SS SHOULD BE OUT AT THE SAME
> ...


NO DOUBT-- shit will be way tight... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11993545
> *:around:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:10 AM~11992730
> *Nah homie just happy things went through so far :biggrin:
> I really wish I could just get my job back so I can keep this Trey Vert
> *


I was just building up so you can say hell yeah then I'd be like well sell my car :cheesy: anything over 10gs is yours :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 28 2008, 10:33 AM~11994835
> *
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2008, 11:57 AM~11995042
> *I was just building up so you can say hell yeah then I'd be like well sell my car :cheesy: anything over 10gs is yours :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL...........hhhmmmm......I might take you up on that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11995211
> *LOL...........hhhmmmm......I might take you up on that
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 08:30 AM~11993631
> *NO DOUBT--  shit will be way tight... :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT MAKES US FAMILY BRO !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 02:21 PM~11996750
> *THAT'S WHAT MAKES US FAMILY BRO !
> *


Ya-- it would be tight to have a bike built by coloRadO and cali chapters of R.O.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 09:08 AM~11993434
> *Got this pic sent to me in a PM fROm someone??
> 
> 
> ...



maybe swiph that looks like a super long shirt :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2008, 04:14 PM~11997971
> *maybe swiph that looks like a super long shirt :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 that couldnt possibly be one of my custom stitched 3XLT's :loco: 









































:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 05:38 PM~11998229
> *that couldnt possibly be one of my custom stitched 3XLT's :loco:
> 
> *



Thats what I need...4x*LT* so its long enough to cover my gut. Where you get the T's SWIPH?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 28 2008, 04:46 PM~11998312
> *Thats what I need...4xLT so its long enough to cover my gut. Where you get the T's SWIPH?
> *


I get nothin but FOOTLOCKER and FOOTACTION T's -- they are the same shit- same company. they sell even 5XLTs--- but those are pushin it for me- 4xlt is almos outa control-- the 3XLTs fit me jus perfect- jus ask our bROthers :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 05:48 PM~11998333
> *I get nothin but FOOTLOCKER and FOOTACTION T's -- they are the same shit- same company. they sell even 5XLTs--- but those are pushin it for me- 4xlt is almos outa control-- the 3XLTs fit me jus perfect- jus ask our bROthers :biggrin:
> *


*What are you trying to tell Chris?
:roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11998372
> *What are you trying to tell Chris?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Fa real...trying to say I'm as big as a H2?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 05:48 PM~11998333
> *I get nothin but FOOTLOCKER and FOOTACTION T's -- they are the same shit- same company. they sell even 5XLTs--- but those are pushin it for me- 4xlt is almos outa control-- the 3XLTs fit me jus perfect- jus ask our bROthers :biggrin:
> *



I'll have to look, but from what I remember the Footlocker were TOO long. Look like dresses


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 28 2008, 05:55 PM~11998393
> *I'll have to look, but from what I remember the Footlocker were TOO long. Look like dresses
> *


*That's why Swiph wears them :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11998379
> *Fa real...trying to say I'm as big as a H2?
> *


*You're gonna have to trade the Navi in for a H2 :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11998403
> *That's why Swiph wears them :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 28 2008, 05:57 PM~11998414
> *You're gonna have to trade the Navi in for a H2 :biggrin:
> *



The Navi is already gas guzzlin...I can't imagine an H2. But the 30's would make me feel better


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> *What are you trying to tell Chris?
> :roflmao: :roflmao: *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> Fa real...trying to say I'm as big as a H2?


YOU SAID IT- NOT ME :biggrin: 



> I'll have to look, but from what I remember the Footlocker were TOO long. Look like dresses


YA-- thats where the T in xlT comes in- TALL :uh: :biggrin: 



> *That's why Swiph wears them :0 *


:nono: :buttkick:

quote=SIKSIX,Oct 28 2008, 05:02 PM~11998482]
The Navi is already gas guzzlin...I can't imagine an H2. But the 30's would make me feel better
[/quote]

30's would make me feel better to-- we should get our PREZO to buy us those ones for sale in the WHEELS TOPIC with all that money he be postin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sean's got Long Pockets :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul how's Baltimore,you met Pugz yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 28 2008, 06:07 PM~11999099
> *Sean's got Long Pockets :yes:
> *


Fuc ya he does-- I jus cant believe he would post it like that  :roflmao:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

og rambo  :machinegun: :machinegun: 









































































































puro pinchi boracho y que :420:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

miralo el E-7 que fregon


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Well since theres some pics bein posted- Ill go ahead and post these- this how Im ridin nowadays-- maybe yall GOODTIMES can let me borrow that cannon there so nobody tries to jac me for my SCHWINN :biggrin: 
I had to go pic up some metal for my dually a couple different times-- 
SHIT- dont thik some 10ft sticks and are gonna stop me :biggrin: 
















I aint walkin to the grocery store- I dont care if it is only 2 blox away-- thats what them baskets were made for. 
3 12paccs of soda- a big ass jar of piccles- some ice cream--chips- and a mixed chiccen dinner from the deli-- the schwinn was loaded up :biggrin: 










I know I said I only ROll 72 spokes-- but on a schwinn theres an exception  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Oct 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12000018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet rocket launcher


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12000018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS STILL HAVEN SOME GOODTIMES OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES.....KEEP PUSHEN AND WILL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON....HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS COMMING OUT TO CALIFAS FO NEW YEARS....LET ME KNOW!!! OH YEA IF ANY OF YOU TALK TO JULIAN TELL THAT VATO TO ANSWER HIS PINCHE PHONE....KEEP PUTTING IN WORK GOODTIMERS!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I know I said I only ROll 72 spokes-- but on a schwinn theres an exception  :biggrin:
[/quote]


JOB SECURITY RIGHT THERE!!! IM THE COKE MAN *****!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11999056
> *YOU SAID IT- NOT ME :biggrin: *


*Actually, I think Sean said it at the meeting* :angry: 



> *YA-- thats where the T in xlT comes in- TALL :uh:  :biggrin: *


*
I get ALL my shirts in Tall...none of them look like dresses*  



> *
> 30's would make me feel better to-- we should get our PREZO to buy us those ones for sale in the WHEELS TOPIC with all that money he be postin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> I know I said I only ROll 72 spokes-- but on a schwinn theres an exception  :biggrin:


JOB SECURITY RIGHT THERE!!! IM THE COKE MAN *****!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

Bein that you're down in ALBACRAZY- I dont find that hard to believe :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 28 2008, 08:40 PM~12000855
> *Actually, I think Sean said it at the meeting  :angry:
> YA- Im sure he did- buit that was jus his was of welcoming you to the club- if he didnt like ya-- he would have done mouch worse-- jus ask the fat prezo up north next time you see him :biggrin:
> 
> ...


If sean buys 30s for your navi- Ill do the lift kit to make em fit--- I mean Im sure ill be ridin to the meetings with you since my schwinn wont take me that far-
so it will definetly be worth it :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When were the pics taken Luna?? Looking good bro


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...

WHATS UP CO RIDERZ


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 28 2008, 11:39 PM~12002263
> *WHATS UP  ROLLERZ FAM...
> 
> WHATS UP CO RIDERZ
> *


Sup Lando


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *RO4LIFE 719*

Did you see the pics I put up jus for you- I thought you might get a laugh out of em :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Oct 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12000018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Pics Goodtimer.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:18 PM~12000511
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS STILL HAVEN SOME GOODTIMES OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES.....KEEP PUSHEN AND WILL SEE ALL OF YOU SOON....HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS COMMING OUT TO CALIFAS FO NEW YEARS....LET ME KNOW!!! OH YEA IF ANY OF YOU TALK TO JULIAN TELL THAT VATO TO ANSWER HIS PINCHE PHONE....KEEP PUTTING IN WORK GOODTIMERS!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut UP CO!!! Nice pics G-Timers... and nice pics Swiph... U sure u didn't throw the metal on the bike after you got back??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM, oops I mean Colorado! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 06:12 AM~12003508
> *GOOD MORNING VIETNAM, oops I mean Colorado! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!! Nice pics GOODTIMERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Oct 28 2008, 07:36 PM~12000035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trying to get paid over here in Maryland. Ill probably try to go to Baltimore this weekend and next weekend I might go to NY or DC. Weather is shitty over here. That's a nice pic of me getting that super Goodtimes Award.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 29 2008, 11:20 AM~12005536
> *trying to get paid over here in Maryland. Ill probably try to go to Baltimore this weekend and next weekend I might go to NY or DC. Weather is shitty over here. That's a nice pic of me getting that super Goodtimes Award.
> *


Congrats you deserve it homie  
And did you finally find out Baltimore was in Maryland...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 AM~12005536
> *trying to get paid over here in Maryland. Ill probably try to go to Baltimore this weekend and next weekend I might go to NY or DC. Weather is shitty over here. That's a nice pic of me getting that super Goodtimes Award.
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE...WELL DESERVED GOODTIMER!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 05:37 AM~12003352
> *Whut UP CO!!! Nice pics G-Timers... and nice pics Swiph... U sure u didn't throw the metal on the bike after you got back???  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Come on now *****- 
I thought you learned a while bac I AINT NO FAKE *****  :biggrin: 
You should see the pic ive got wit some groceries-- and a big pumkin on the bac :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 04:04 PM~12007979
> *Come on now *****-
> I thought you learned a while bac I AINT NO FAKE *****   :biggrin:
> You should see the pic ive got wit some groceries-- and a big pumkin on the bac :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: Im'ma have to see that :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 03:35 PM~12008255
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin: Im'ma have to see that :biggrin:
> *


SHit *****-- it was even fuccin cold that day-- I was hopin if the pumpkin fell it would have been frozen and not busted-- but we made it home with no problems :biggrin: 









I think this is when My bungee cord got stretched out :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 04:59 PM~12008450
> *SHit *****-- it was even fuccin cold that day-- I was hopin if the pumpkin fell it would have been frozen and not busted-- but we made it home with no problems :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Thutz whutz up!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 
That shit's Gangsta kinda likea White Deebo :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 04:21 PM~12008643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

These were 2 of the hardest rides yet--- the pumpkin was pretty easy compared to 10 ft stix of metal :biggrin:

















I


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Swiph what you do lose your License?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 05:22 PM~12008656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I really dig the oldschool bikes swiph I really like the ones with the almost looking gas tank thing kind of like pee wee hermans bro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 04:27 PM~12008697
> *Damn Swiph what you do lose your License?
> *


Ya *****-- you think I would be ridin like this with *15 cars and trux in my driveway*  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 05:33 PM~12008746
> *Ya *****-- you think I would be ridin like this with 15 cars and trux in my driveway   :biggrin:
> *


how long did you lose them for homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was gonna say how you gonna have 15 cars and be from a "Car Club" and not have a License :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 05:24 PM~12008676
> *These were 2 of the hardest rides yet--- the pumpkin was pretty easy compared to 10 ft stix of metal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 05:39 PM~12008805
> *I was gonna say how you gonna have 15 cars and be from a "Car Club" and not have a License :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know a gang of foolz in car clubs w/out licenses... but not w/ 15 cars!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 05:39 PM~12008809
> *You need to post a video ridin' the bike like dat...  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO c ome on Swiph let's see you ride that MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 05:41 PM~12008822
> *I know a gang of foolz in car clubs w/out licenses... but not w/ 15 cars!!!
> *


That's what I be telling fools that get DUI's....How you gonna be from a car club and you can't drive :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 05:44 PM~12008846
> *That's what I be telling fools that get DUI's....How you gonna be from a car club and you can't drive  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 04:44 PM~12008846
> *That's what I be telling fools that get DUI's....How you gonna be from a car club and you can't drive  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My cousin lives in denver 24 years old went and bought a new corvette.62,000 or something like that. and a new escalade another 50. I told him fool get your licence first. It looks a little wierd in the neighbor hood he lives in it dont fit. And then gets busted with no licence of all things :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2008, 05:50 PM~12008911
> *My cousin lives in denver 24 years old went and bought a new  corvette.62,000 or something like that. and a new escalade another 50. I told him fool get your licence first. It looks a little wierd in the neighbor hood he lives in it dont fit. And then gets busted with no licence of all things :uh:
> *


Yea CO is good for them DUI's...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 05:52 PM~12008927
> *Yea CO is good for them DUI's...
> *


Yeah it is


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 05:52 PM~12008927
> *Yea CO is good for them DUI's...
> *


thats what fucked me up shit I haven't driven for over 7 years


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 04:53 PM~12008930
> *Yeah it is
> *


I WORKED IN ONE OF THOSE TRAPS AOUND 10 PEOPLE GOT TAKEN TO JAIL. WE JUST PRETTY MUCH WAITED BY THE STRIP CLUB


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 29 2008, 04:56 PM~12008959
> *thats what fucked me up shit I haven't driven for over 7 years
> *


 :0 YOU NEED TO BE DRIVING :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 29 2008, 04:32 PM~12008732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I got locced up in wyo-- I missed a court date here- and CO didnt give a fuc about an out of state writ :angry: 



> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Oct 29 2008, 04:39 PM~12008809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dint lose mine cause of a DUI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We'll be up there one day


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 05:04 PM~12009035
> *We'll be up there one day
> *


Thats cool- cause after I BEAT MY CASE (say some prayers) and Im still out here breathin this air with no restrictions- IM GONNA HAVE THE BIGGEST BBQ you can imagine - and all my CO ryders are gonna be invited


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 06:07 PM~12009069
> *Thats cool- cause after I BEAT MY CASE (say some prayers) and Im still out here breathin this air with no restrictions- IM GONNA HAVE THE BIGGEST BBQ you can imagine - and all my CO ryders are gonna be invited
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will be there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 05:11 PM~12009118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's going on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul how's Maryland?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 06:11 PM~12009118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, I'm thirsty now :cheesy: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 02:15 PM~12009671
> *Damn, I'm thirsty now :cheesy:
> *


drink up then sean
:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 05:24 PM~12008676
> *These were 2 of the hardest rides yet--- the pumpkin was pretty easy compared to 10 ft stix of metal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7+Oct 29 2008, 06:15 PM~12009671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the time you posted that-- he was already slammin one- ***** owns stoc in co*RO*na-- he keeps em stocd up- you didnt know :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 02:28 PM~12009768
> *By the time you posted that-- he was already slammin one- ***** owns stoc in coROna-- he keeps em stocd up- you didnt know :biggrin:
> *


no shit i belive it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:28 PM~12009768
> *By the time you posted that-- he was already slammin one- ***** owns stoc in coROna-- he keeps em stocd up- you didnt know :biggrin:
> *


He's a baller :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 06:33 PM~12009823
> *He's a baller :0
> *


I guess thats what you call somebody that shows up to the hotel with they EXT on 6's and the bed STOCCD FULL of co*RO*na cases :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 02:33 PM~12009823
> *He's a baller :0
> *


i think so what's up roy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

its nice to be slammin a cold one right now but my ass cant i am at work now :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 29 2008, 07:43 PM~12009891
> *i think so          what's up roy
> *


What up dog how you doing homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12009909
> *its nice to be slammin a cold one right now but my ass cant  i am at work now :angry:
> *


and I can't because I have no job :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 02:45 PM~12009915
> *What up dog how you doing homie?
> *


not much working right now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*

His ears must have been ringin :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

they must have been :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey Adam that's a funny ass pic though gonna have to save it in the archives right next to RICH from CITYWIDE in the Blue sombrero*












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 02:51 PM~12009976
> *Hey Adam that's a funny ass pic though gonna have to save it in the archives right next to RICH from CITYWIDE in the Blue sombrero
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 06:51 PM~12009976
> *Hey Adam that's a funny ass pic though gonna have to save it in the archives right next to RICH from CITYWIDE in the Blue sombrero
> 
> 
> ...


Shit you should have seen me ridin to get my daughter fROm school today- I had her old school bike slapped sideways across the baskets-- I wish I would have got a pic of that for yall :biggrin: 


post the pic your are talkin about of Rich- I wanna see it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:53 PM~12010002
> *Shit you should have seen me ridin to get my daughter fROm school today- I had her old school bike slapped sideways across the baskets-- I wish I would have got a pic of that for yall :biggrin:
> post the pic your are talkin about of Rich- I wanna see it
> *


Sean has it


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

HI SEAN!!!!!








Fuck The Broncos!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 06:55 PM~12010011
> *Sean has it
> *


Hes a slow reader- he hasnt even made it to this page yet- so post that shit- I dont wanna wait for him :biggrin:


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

ay anyone need a almost new amp !!!????? let it go for real cheap heres a link to what the amp is------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3777_-...under+5601.html


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz everyone but i better get back to work


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:00 PM~12010057
> *ay anyone need a almost new amp !!!????? let it go for real cheap heres a link to what the amp is------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3777_-...under+5601.html
> *


how much is CHEAP?


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

95....and can deliver if not to far.........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12010097
> *95....and can deliver if not to far.........
> *


Im in longmont-- only a little bit up north :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 06:55 PM~12010011
> *Sean has it
> *


NOT CITY WIDE BUT HERE R A COUPLE OF FUNNY 1'S


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO ?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 29 2008, 07:06 PM~12010128
> *NOT CITY WIDE BUT HERE R A COUPLE OF FUNNY 1'S
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN-- I wish I would have had a sombrero for my picture :biggrin:


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

lol sry bro colorado springs only :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ALMOST TIME AGAIN


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:00 PM~12010057
> *ay anyone need a almost new amp !!!????? let it go for real cheap heres a link to what the amp is------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3777_-...under+5601.html
> *




ANYONE PM ME IF INTERESTED AND LET UR HOMIES KNOW.... pretty much brand new looks like it just came out of the box works perfect


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Oct 29 2008, 07:56 PM~12010027
> *HI SEAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:15 PM~12010205
> *ANYONE PM ME IF INTERESTED AND LET UR HOMIES KNOW.... pretty much brand new looks like it just came out of the box works perfect
> *


who is this anywayz???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Oct 29 2008, 07:47 PM~12009938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Q~vo homie!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 29 2008, 08:14 PM~12010195
> *ALMOST TIME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Primo, Whats craccin tonight?


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 07:18 PM~12010242
> *who is this anywayz???
> *



my name is josh bueno not a full time cruser just got a project 63 and 60 impala that been workin on for a while came across this site bout 2 years ago....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:24 PM~12010323
> *my name is josh bueno not a full time cruser just got a project 63 and 60 impala that been workin on for a while came across this site bout 2 years ago....
> *


  Whut Up!!! jus seen the Southern Fantasy thing and was wondering if I knew you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

yea i use to roll wit mario and them but that shit died down ......just chillin solo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:24 PM~12010323
> *my name is josh bueno not a full time cruser just got a project 63 and 60 impala that been workin on for a while came across this site bout 2 years ago....
> *


GOOD 2 C U on LIL homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:08 PM~12010145
> *lol sry bro colorado springs only :biggrin:
> *


my b*RO*thers live in springs- well a couple of em anyways :biggrin: 

So it works PERFECT?? I dont wanna buy somebody elses problem-- that would make a bad day


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

thanks  i been commin to this site for a min dont really post to much just reading and learing as much as possible theres alot of knowledge on LIL....and it a good place to to business......


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12010367
> *my bROthers live in springs- well a couple of em anyways :biggrin:
> 
> So it works PERFECT?? I dont wanna buy somebody elses problem-- that would make  a bad day
> *



yea perfect u can test it out if u want bro.....nothing wrong wit it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> *They were Foo :biggrin: *
> 
> I knew it- but then I had to think if you could even tell er not since your neck be hidin em nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:30 PM~12010379
> *thanks   i been commin to this site for a min dont really post to much just reading and learing as much as possible theres alot of knowledge on LIL....and it a good place to to business......*


SO- how much for your 60 then?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:27 PM~12010351
> *yea i use to roll wit mario and them but that shit died down ......just chillin solo
> *


Yea Mario is the homie!!! but nice to see more peeps on LIL!!!


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:32 PM~12010412
> *SO- how much for your 60 then?? :biggrin:
> *




lol cant set a price on a car thats been past down homie that car was my grandpas then my dads now mine it aint goin no where.....lol


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2008, 07:33 PM~12010420
> *Yea Mario is the homie!!! but nice to see more peeps on LIL!!!
> *



yeah he is a pretty cool dude....last i seen him he was chillin wit them guys from superior.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12010439
> *lol cant set a price on a car thats been past down homie that car was my grandpas then my dads now mine it aint goin no where.....lol
> *


well if theres one thing you need to know about LIL- youcant come in here and mention any impala- whether you are gonna sell itor not- WITHOUT POSTIN PICS- so-- you now have 15 mins to post pics- OR YOU WILL BE BANNED :biggrin: 

jus kiddin--- well about the banned part- still want pics though-- so post em up..

How much for the 63?


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

lol yea iv heard something like that.....what is it ........pics or it didnt happen  
i got a pic of my 63 on my info page but i dont have one of the 60 id have to go down to my storage and take one..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12010501
> *lol yea iv heard something like that.....what is it ........pics or it didnt happen
> i got a pic of my 63  on my info page but i dont have one of the 60 id have to go down to my storage and take one..
> *


K- well we all will be lookin foward to the pics of it this weekend. and in this case- Im not sayin pics or it didnt happen- I jus wanna see a 60 up on here... :biggrin:


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

took this pic maybe a year ago...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12010452
> *yeah he is a pretty cool dude....last i seen him he was chillin wit them guys from superior.
> *


yea he kicks it wit' them alot!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j63impala_@Oct 29 2008, 07:42 PM~12010529
> *took this pic maybe a year ago...
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT SEE SHIT-LOL--


OH- NOW I SEE IT..


----------



## j63impala (May 9, 2007)

yea im not a big fan of four doors but for some reason i love the way 63 4 door hard tops look had to get one....and there alot easier to get then 2 doors and cheaper :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

PAGES ARE STARTING TO FLY BY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn if I wasn't already getting a vert I'd be all over this....25k for a nice 409 Trey vert....that's flipping material
http://boise.en.craigslist.org/cto/894658530.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 29 2008, 09:21 PM~12011661
> *Damn if I wasn't already getting a vert I'd be all over this....25k for a nice 409 Trey vert....that's flipping material
> http://boise.en.craigslist.org/cto/894658530.html
> *


If it was an original 409 car it would be- to bad its not :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 29 2008, 04:59 PM~12008450
> *SHit *****-- it was even fuccin cold that day-- I was hopin if the pumpkin fell it would have been frozen and not busted-- but we made it home with no problems :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Damn homie...thats some funny shit. But you gotta do what you gotta do :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 29 2008, 08:22 PM~12010287
> *What up Primo, Whats craccin tonight?
> *


*Nada Family, just taken it easy  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *impala63*

*What's cracken JR? Long time no see on LIL *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 10:49 PM~12011946
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63
> 
> What's cracken JR? Long time no see on LIL
> *


Just trying to catch up. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Oct 29 2008, 08:07 PM~12010133
> *WHAT UP COLORADO ?
> *


KITA!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 PM~12011973
> *Just trying to catch up. :biggrin:
> *


*It's good to see the pages moving again :cheesy:*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12011934
> *Nada Family, just taken it easy
> *



i hear that. Im chillen with a bottle of Patron Just catching up on the LIL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 07:17 PM~12010223
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sean here is your Namesake. He is getting big 3rd grade now. He is excited about seeing you when you come over so he can finally meet the man he is named after.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 PM~12012316
> *Sean here is your Namesake. He is getting big 3rd grade now. He is excited about seeing you when you come over so he can finally meet the man he is named after.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Oct 29 2008, 11:15 PM~12012228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12011889
> *Damn homie...thats some funny shit. But you gotta do what you gotta do  :biggrin:
> *


I love these funny ass pics-I dont give a fuc if ****** be laughin and shit-- thats why I post em. And yup- gotta do what I gotta do is right-- and I sure as hell aint drivin nowhere and riskin my bond... :nosad: :biggrin: 


HOPEFULLY ILL GET MY DENALI XL BAC ONE DAY HERE SOON-- 
*especialy since its paid for....*








Until then-- Ill jus keep crusin my schwinn--








no matter what im cruisin
I'M STILL SWIPHSTYLES--


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO! HEY FESSOR, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 30 2008, 07:30 AM~12013606
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO *
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning everyone....Damn New Mexico in the house this Morning....what up Neighbors?


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:13 AM~12014160
> *GOODmorning everyone....Damn New Mexico in the house this Morning....what up Neighbors?
> *


WHAT UP NEIBORS....NM /VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS PASSING THRU... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:13 AM~12014160
> *GOODmorning everyone....Damn New Mexico in the house this Morning....what up Neighbors?
> *


 :wave: MORNING ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 09:14 AM~12014175
> *WHAT UP NEIBORS....NM /VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS PASSING THRU... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie I think I met you in Vegas I'm Roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 30 2008, 09:16 AM~12014187
> *:wave: MORNING ROY
> *


 :wave: What up Tiggs


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:22 AM~12014232
> *What up homie I think I met you in Vegas I'm Roy  :wave:
> *


YEAH I THINK WE DID MEET....WERE YOU BALD?...WERENT WE TALKIN BOUT GOING OUT THERE? OR WERE YOU SOMEONE ELSE...I REMEBER TALKIN TO GT COLO CHAPTER PRES AND HIS HOMIE???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 30 2008, 07:17 AM~12013535
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO! HEY FESSOR, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


Will do been pretty busy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up to the rest of LIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 09:25 AM~12014257
> *YEAH I THINK WE DID MEET....WERE YOU BALD?...WERENT WE TALKIN BOUT GOING OUT THERE? OR WERE YOU SOMEONE ELSE...I REMEBER TALKIN TO GT COLO CHAPTER PRES AND HIS HOMIE???
> *


Yeah I'm bald and the president....not to hair club for men.....but yeah I'm the Colo Chapter Prez homie,nice to meet you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rey Paul Y Fes


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:50 AM~12014420
> *What up Rey Paul Y Fes
> *


What up Roy and Rey. I'm just getting some lunch and checking some LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:50 AM~12014420
> *What up Rey Paul Y Fes
> *


Whut Up Roy and Paul!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 30 2008, 09:57 AM~12014478
> *What up Roy and Rey. I'm just getting some lunch and checking some LIL
> *


You get ahold of Pugz homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy are you guys gonna have your show next year too??? me and Roll'n were talking and he wants to come out here but im not sure for what show...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2008, 08:58 AM~12014490
> *Whut Up Roy and Paul!!!
> *


what's going on Fes. Just trying to catch up, I was backed up 5 pages


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:00 AM~12014503
> *You get ahold of Pugz homie?
> *


not yet, I'm going to have to wait untill next weekend I'm busy this weekend. I'll hit him up before I head his way. And I'll make sure to sport my GT hoodie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 AM~12014520
> *what's going on Fes. Just trying to catch up, I was backed up 5 pages
> *


Yea it was moving yesterday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2008, 10:00 AM~12014509
> *Hey Roy are you guys gonna have your show next year too??? me and Roll'n were talking and he wants to come out here but im not sure for what show...
> *


Most likely and there will be a hop next year,so start getting ready :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:06 AM~12014566
> *Most likely and there will be a hop next year,so start getting ready :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We'll definitely be ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:36 AM~12014331
> *Yeah I'm bald and the president....not to hair club for men.....but yeah I'm the Colo Chapter Prez homie,nice to meet you
> *


SAME HERE MAN YOU GUYS WERE COOL...WHEN WE GONNA HEAD UP THERE TO SPRAY SOME RIDES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2008, 08:27 AM~12014270
> *Will do been pretty busy!!!
> *


thats cool, just whenever you have time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris how's that City Wide Life going?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NEW SHOP OPEN IN PUEBLO

STALONE AND SALANO 
CUSTOM BODYWORKS
719-542-2286
521 SANTA FE DRIVE
PUEBLO CO.

ALL WORK EXCEPTED FROM INSURANCE TO FULL CUSTOM!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 11:14 AM~12015197
> *SAME HERE MAN YOU GUYS WERE COOL...WHEN WE GONNA HEAD UP THERE TO SPRAY SOME RIDES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got to get that bank roll stacked first,we definately have you guys in mind though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 12:07 PM~12016235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCK IT..........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:24 AM~12015853
> *got to get that bank roll stacked first,we definately have you guys in mind though
> *


WORD MAN....NO RUSH...ILL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE DOGG...SERIOUS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 01:15 PM~12016301
> *WORD MAN....NO RUSH...ILL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE DOGG...SERIOUS
> *


sounds GOOD homie let me see if we can do a bulk kinda thing by this Winter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 12:19 PM~12016323
> *sounds GOOD homie let me see if we can do a bulk kinda thing by this Winter
> *


THATS THE BEST WAY....WE CAN GIVE U AN EVEN BETTER DEAL IF THERE IS MORE CARS...LET ME KNOW...WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 01:38 PM~12016487
> *THATS THE BEST WAY....WE CAN GIVE U AN EVEN BETTER DEAL IF THERE IS MORE CARS...LET ME KNOW...WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT
> *


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 01:07 PM~12016235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2008, 02:12 PM~12016834
> *x2
> *


Wuz up Colorado!!! How's everyone doin??


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

<a href=\'http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav</a>*


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

just passing by..........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2008, 06:10 PM~12012177
> *Whats up Colorado?
> *


dam cuz u change ur avi like u change ur thongs huh
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










j/k


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2008, 05:12 PM~12018954
> *Whats up Co?
> *


pm me what you did. GOT THAT 42 WAS HARD TO GET OUT AND IS HUGE WE TOOK THE WHOLE ROOF :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12019281
> *pm me what you did. GOT THAT 42 WAS HARD TO GET OUT AND IS HUGE WE TOOK THE WHOLE ROOF :cheesy:
> *


Damn....lemme know if you want to sell that I might know someone


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 05:55 PM~12019325
> *Damn....lemme know if you want to sell that I might know someone
> *


I GOT ANOTHER ONE AND A 44 ALSO JUST GOT TO TAKE THEM OUT :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I edited that for you SWIPH.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 30 2008, 07:24 PM~12020169
> *I edited that for you SWIPH.
> *


Im gonna have a singin telegraham visit you at the gym next time you are workin out- then you will think it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up impala63


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 30 2008, 10:10 PM~12021720
> *what's up impala63
> *


Not much just chilling.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 30 2008, 05:13 PM~12021763
> *Not much just chilling.
> *


cool just got done eating my food from mc d's


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 30 2008, 10:16 PM~12021780
> *cool    just got done eating  my food from mc d's
> *


where's my mc d's BITCH? :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

everyone have a safe HALLOWEEN TOMORROW NITE I KNOW I WILL MY ASS WILL BE AT WORK FOR 16 HOURS


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 30 2008, 05:29 PM~12021944
> *where's my mc d's BITCH? :angry:
> *


 AT MC D'S AND MY STOMACH BITCH


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 30 2008, 10:29 PM~12021954
> *everyone have a safe HALLOWEEN TOMORROW NITE
> *


X2 and good time going out to who ever going to parties


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12022780
> *X2 and good time going out to who ever going to parties
> *


go to bed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Oct 30 2008, 09:33 PM~12022008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I figured this one should be on this page with these :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 31 2008, 12:00 AM~12022803
> *go to bed
> *


I'm getting ready to. I have to work in the morning


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 31 2008, 12:07 AM~12022856
> *I'm getting ready to. I have to work in the morning
> *


if your tired be quiet and go to sleep











HO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:13 AM~12014160
> *GOODmorning everyone....Damn New Mexico in the house this Morning....what up Neighbors?
> *


thats a bad ass ride you got there homie.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 30 2008, 01:45 AM~12012986
> *I love these funny ass pics-I dont give a fuc if ****** be laughin and shit-- thats why I post em. And yup- gotta do what I gotta do is right--  and I sure as hell aint drivin nowhere and riskin my bond... :nosad:  :biggrin:
> HOPEFULLY ILL GET  MY DENALI XL BAC ONE DAY HERE SOON--
> especialy since its paid for....
> ...



And thats what I'm talmbout....its all to the good bROther...do the damn thang


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12015589
> *What up Chris how's that City Wide Life going?
> *


things are going good Roy, thanks for asking. we are having our second full meeting this weekend. we have our Colorado shirts done and our Colorado plaques and pendants are being made as we speak.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Oct 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12023003
> *thats a bad ass ride you got there homie.
> *


Thanks dog just my part of being a GOOD TIMER....the hustle never stops :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 31 2008, 07:02 AM~12023447
> *things are going good Roy, thanks for asking. we are having our second full meeting this weekend. we have our Colorado shirts done and our Colorado plaques and pendants are being made as we speak.
> *


That's GOOD to hear Chris we hope to see you guys out on them streets this year dog :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

you will homie. rich and i are shooting to have a car show or a get together next year in the spring or summer. we know its our turn since you guys (GOODTIMERS,ROLLERZ,AND MOST HATED) did more than your share of functions this year. i thimk it would be safe to say we already have the entertainment lined up  my guess is that it will be a bar-b-que or get together type of thing. (i would rather hang out and chill than compete.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 31 2008, 07:38 AM~12023598
> *you will homie. rich and i are shooting to have a car show or a get together next year in the spring or summer. we know its our turn since you guys (GOODTIMERS,ROLLERZ,AND MOST HATED) did more than your share of functions this year. i thimk it would be safe to say we already have the entertainment lined up  my guess is that it will be a bar-b-que or get together type of thing. (i would rather hang out and chill than compete.
> *


I hear ya on that ,well whatever the case Good Times will be there to support


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Roy. When is that BAD ASS TREY arriving?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 31 2008, 07:54 AM~12023683
> *Thanks Roy. When is that BAD ASS TREY arriving?
> *


There was a type o on the title last number was not on it so I'm waiting on that, after that it will be shipped


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN COLORADO!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

FROM MY HOMIE SLOW PAIN, HE LEFT THIS ON MY MYSPACE. LETS HELP A HOMIE OUT!


Oct 30, 2008 7:50 PM
ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA "POPPIN BOTTLES IN THE CLUB"..WHATS HOOD FAMILY ..

VOTE FOR MY NEW VIDEO ON MTV tres 
SLOWPAIN "O.G. LOVE" It's in the miTRL section on the mtv website it's already blowing up let's get them Mutha F__KIN ROLLERZ ONLY BOYZ pushing the vote button..Gracias...SLOWPAIN R.O. "Mouthpeice" IT'S A FAMILY THANG! YOU CANT SEE ME... Q-VO TIGGS!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12024708
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN COLORADO!
> *


*What up Big Tigger!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12024715
> *FROM MY HOMIE SLOW PAIN, HE LEFT THIS ON MY MYSPACE. LETS HELP A HOMIE OUT!
> Oct 30, 2008 7:50 PM
> ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA "POPPIN BOTTLES IN THE CLUB"..WHATS HOOD FAMILY ..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 31 2008, 10:18 AM~12024735
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Sean you guys getting geared up for Winter?
I know you guys got some secret shit planned,Iknow you didn't get rid of all those bad ass rides for nada   :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Stay Tuned
GOOD TIMES Colorado will be holding a toy drive for the less fortunate Children in Southern Colorado after Thanksgiving sometime in mid December.Details and ways you can help will be coming soon.......


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 31 2008, 09:37 AM~12024911
> *Stay Tuned
> GOOD TIMES Colorado will be holding a toy drive for the less fortunate Children in Southern Colorado after Thanksgiving sometime in mid December.Details and ways you can help will be coming soon.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 31 2008, 10:32 AM~12024861
> *What up Sean you guys getting geared up for Winter?
> I know you guys got some secret shit planned, I know you didn't get rid of all those bad ass rides for nada     :0
> *


*It's too early for me to say what's cracken for the 09, but we're pushing perRO.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 31 2008, 10:37 AM~12024911
> *Stay Tuned
> GOOD TIMES Colorado will be holding a toy drive for the less fortunate Children in Southern Colorado after Thanksgiving sometime in mid December.Details and ways you can help will be coming soon.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes !


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN CO...FROM NM/VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:32 AM~12025376
> *What up Fes !
> *


chillin' got off work early on a friday for once!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 31 2008, 01:30 AM~12023082
> *And thats what I'm talmbout....its all to the good bROther...do the damn thang
> *


Jus day by day bROther- day by day....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 31 2008, 09:37 AM~12024911
> *Stay Tuned
> GOOD TIMES Colorado will be holding a toy drive for the less fortunate Children in Southern Colorado after Thanksgiving sometime in mid December.Details and ways you can help will be coming soon.......
> *


JUST LET US KNOW ROY.... MY FAMILY USUALLY DOES THE ADOPT A FAMILY THING AT CHRISTMAS TIME SO WHATEVER WE CAN DO TO HELP OUT.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Happy Halloween to all my Ryders- I hope all of you and your kids have a safe night tonight. Since Ive got my 8pm curfew-- Ill hold it down for us on LIL-- so tip some co*RO*nas for me-- and make sure you keep all our homies safe as well. 

I took my daughter out tricc and treatin for a while- we had a good night-- and had some good laughs.. Much love to all of you--------- BE SAFE...

















She was a MIGNIGHT QUEEN and this is her MIDNIGHT MONSTER


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 31 2008, 10:07 PM~12030225
> *Happy Halloween to all my Ryders- I hope all of you and your kids have a safe night tonight. Since Ive got my 8pm curfew-- Ill hold it down for us on LIL-- so tip some coROnas for me-- and make sure you keep all our homies safe as well.
> 
> I took my daughter out tricc and treatin for a while- we had a good night-- and had some good laughs..  Much love to all of you--------- BE SAFE...
> ...


by the pics it looked like your little girl had a good time (I didn't get to have my kids this year) but me and my little Jenny (my step-child) had a good time and got lots of candy untill she got to cold and just wanted to go home


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 31 2008, 09:37 PM~12030423
> *by the pics it looked like your little girl had a good time (I didn't get to have my kids this year) but me and my little Jenny (my step-child) had a good time and got lots of candy untill she got to cold and just wanted to go home
> *


Ya- my daughter had a blast- it was the perfect halloween- well as far as it bein on a friday and the weather bein nice. Sounds like you had a pretty good one as well..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope everybody had a safe one last night


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2008, 08:37 AM~12032182
> *I hope everybody had a safe one last night
> *



X17986657574463659870808078757657879880979687697


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 31 2008, 10:07 PM~12030225
> *Happy Halloween to all my Ryders- I hope all of you and your kids have a safe night tonight. Since Ive got my 8pm curfew-- Ill hold it down for us on LIL-- so tip some coROnas for me-- and make sure you keep all our homies safe as well.
> 
> I took my daughter out tricc and treatin for a while- we had a good night-- and had some good laughs..  Much love to all of you--------- BE SAFE...
> ...


*Look slike Azzie and you were enjoying your time together. Family is what it's all about!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 1 2008, 12:33 PM~12033462
> *Look slike Azzie and you were enjoying your time together. Family is what it's all about!
> *


YA- we had a great time. She was all smiles the whole night- and of course since I gotta spend it with her I was smilin the whole night to.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2008, 04:55 PM~12034821
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE???
> *


AT THE MONCHALAE, SPELL CHECK :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 1 2008, 01:37 PM~12033490
> *YA- we had a great time. She was all smiles the whole night- and of course since I gotta spend it with her I was smilin the whole night to.
> *


*That's what's up bRO! Tell her Uncle Sean misses her and give her a hug for me.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 1 2008, 05:43 PM~12035059
> *That's what's up bRO! Tell her Uncle Sean misses her and give her a hug for me.
> *


I will no doubt bROther- and of course she misses you to. SHe tried callin you thew other day- but OF COURSE YOU DIDNT ANSWER :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swiph, 
glad you had a happy one. I took my kids out too. Goddamn they gotta gang of candy. But they had a blast.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 1 2008, 06:48 PM~12035413
> *Swiph,
> glad you had a happy one. I took my kids out too. Goddamn they gotta gang of candy. But they had a blast.
> *


CANDY FOR WEEKS. I GOT SIX KIDS AND THEY GAVE US CANDY CAUSE WE WAS WITH THEM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 1 2008, 06:48 PM~12035413
> *Swiph,
> glad you had a happy one. I took my kids out too. Goddamn they gotta gang of candy. But they had a blast.
> *


Your cuzo aint gonna be happy when he sees this  

But as far as halloween-- ya- we had a good one- she got a grip of candy. Glad yall had a good one 2


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn. Im diabetic so im tellin them lil bastards to eat it all as soon as possible. I couldent imagine the amount of candy you have with 6 kids.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 1 2008, 06:59 PM~12035473
> *CANDY FOR WEEKS. I GOT SIX KIDS AND THEY GAVE US CANDY CAUSE WE WAS WITH THEM
> *


Hell ya- they was givin me candy to. Butterfingers- sniccers- m&ms, and my favorite was from an old mexican lady that gave me a handful of chilli succers- she must have know they is my favorite somehow :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 1 2008, 08:11 PM~12035535
> *Your cuzo aint gonna be happy when he sees this
> 
> But as far as halloween-- ya- we had a good one- she got a grip of candy. Glad yall had a good one 2
> *



Yeah i forgot about takin the lords name in vain. My bad Primo!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP KEV


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2008, 08:21 PM~12035589
> *WHATS UP KEV
> *


wassup ralph


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

hello everybody


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 1 2008, 08:23 PM~12035594
> *wassup ralph
> *


AT HOME AND YOU


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2008, 08:44 PM~12035691
> *AT HOME AND YOU
> *


same thing just chillin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2008, 08:44 PM~12035691
> *AT HOME AND YOU
> *


* :uh: That's no SURprise!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 1 2008, 07:48 PM~12035413
> *Swiph,
> glad you had a happy one. I took my kids out too. Gotdamn they gotta gang of candy. But they had a blast.
> *


*FIX T  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 2 2008, 12:52 AM~12037272
> *FIX T
> *


Right on Primo. So how was your Halloween? When you gonna come peep the ride already!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 2 2008, 12:07 AM~12037324
> *Right on Primo. So how was your Halloween? When you gonna come peep the ride already!
> *


When you tell him its for sale and he has someone to hustle it 2 so he can make a few grand :biggrin: 

Thats SEAN HUSTLIN 101-- 
Dont worry-- he help you out with some pointers on how to make that kind of stuff happen soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 01:12 AM~12037330
> *When you tell him its for sale and he has someone to hustle it 2 so he can make a few grand :biggrin:
> 
> Thats SEAN HUSTLIN 101--
> ...



Lol. Thats what his brother was tellin me. He's so busy hustlin doin anything for free is on the baccburner. But i aint trippen cuz im the same way. Hell i learned it from him. Hustlin 24/7. Plus ill just keep buggin him till he comes over. Even if its only to shut me up. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Nov 2 2008, 01:12 AM~12037330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ALL HUSTLE NO LOVE  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I will get by there Wedo, no worries homie. You Fam remember!  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 2 2008, 12:15 AM~12037343
> *Lol. Thats what his brother was tellin me. He's so busy hustlin doin anything for free is on the baccburner. But i aint trippen cuz im the same way. Hell i learned it from him. Hustlin 24/7. Plus ill just keep buggin him till he comes over. Even if its only to shut me up. :biggrin:
> *


YUP- thats what ya gotta do-- shit-- this ***** dont even answer the phone for me harldy ever-- and then he wonders why I talk so long when he does finaly :biggrin: 
Ya jus gotta stay on him-- and eventualy he will get to it.. Jus tell him you got a hot 19 yr old friend that is dyin to meet him-- that will get him over there---even better yet--- tell him she wants to see his Rag-- so when he does come over you can atleast go for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 01:19 AM~12037360
> *YUP- thats what ya gotta do-- shit-- this ***** dont even answer the phone for me harldy ever-- and then he wonders why I talk so long when he does finaly :biggrin:
> Ya jus gotta stay on him-- and eventualy he will get to it.. Jus tell him you got a hot 19 yr old friend that is dyin to meet him-- that will get him over there---even better yet--- tell him she wants to see his Rag-- so when he does come over you can atleast go for a cruise :biggrin:
> *





LOL. That shit made me laugh hard. Thats a good idea.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO...hope everyone had a safe Holloween!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 2 2008, 01:31 AM~12037390
> *What up CO...hope everyone had a safe Holloween!!
> *


*What's cracken Chris!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a couple of pics from yesterday


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 09:26 AM~12038131
> *a couple of pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2008, 09:52 AM~12038275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


too bad there not mine a friend owns them and wanted to see what they would look like on my ride so threw them on and went cruising :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:53 AM~12038282
> *too bad there not mine a friend owns them and wanted to see what they would look like on my ride so threw them on and went cruising :biggrin:
> *


They be lookin tight- imagine if they said MOST HATED instead of masterpiece-- that should would be way dope :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- its dead in here today-- whats up with that shit RYDERS :angry: 

Well--anyways- I snapped a couple pics of my boy Kronos and thought this one looked pretty funny-- figured Id post it up so yall could laugh a bit as well.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 09:53 AM~12038282
> *too bad there not mine a friend owns them and wanted to see what they would look like on my ride so threw them on and went cruising :biggrin:
> *


those rims look good on the elco I thought Joey told me that homie was tring to sell them to you but I could have heard wrong because when he was over I was pretty drunk


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:26 AM~12038131
> *a couple of pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


THEY MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK EVEN NICER THOSE MASTERPIECES ARE NICE JUST SET THAT RIDE OFF. THE NEXT THING YOU ARE ENGRAVING EVERYTHING. HE HAS TO SELL THEM TO YOU IF HE LET YOU PUT THEM ON YOUR RIDE. RULE OF THUMB :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 2 2008, 03:26 PM~12040223
> *THEY MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK EVEN NICER THOSE MASTERPIECES ARE NICE JUST SET THAT RIDE OFF. THE NEXT THING YOU ARE ENGRAVING EVERYTHING. HE HAS TO SELL THEM TO YOU IF HE LET YOU PUT THEM ON YOUR RIDE. RULE OF THUMB :biggrin:
> *


YA- he sure does-- but the the price is never set at that point :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 03:29 PM~12040241
> *YA- he sure does-- but the the price is never set at that point :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... pretty dead!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 01:38 PM~12039398
> *DAMN- its dead in here today-- whats up with that shit RYDERS :angry:
> 
> Well--anyways- I snapped a couple pics of my boy Kronos and thought this one looked pretty funny-- figured Id post it up so yall could laugh a bit as well.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 2 2008, 01:44 AM~12037423
> *What's cracken Chris!
> *



Chillen...visiting some fam in Washington. Hope you didn't drive up to Denver to watch that shitty ass game today :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 2 2008, 05:23 PM~12040881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought this pic might get a laugh or 2-- it looks like he jus ate one of Azzies sour candies she got on halloween :biggrin:


OH YEAH-- by the way
FOR ALL YOUR b*RO*n*CO* fans-- you can all thank your good friend Sean for how trhe game went to day. If all my fellow bROthers will recall- las wek at our club meeting there was a quik conversation about the game this week.. 
SEAN said--"we play the Dolphins next week- thats a win-LOL"


Jus had to make sure everybody knew who they had to thank for this great day SEAN:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 2 2008, 04:29 PM~12040241
> *YA- he sure does-- but the the price is never set at that point :biggrin:
> *


The price is too high for my blood I mean worth it but too high for me besides I'm trying to sell the car not put more into it..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 09:53 AM~12038282
> *too bad there not mine a friend owns them and wanted to see what they would look like on my ride so threw them on and went cruising :biggrin:
> *


i know me and chuck saw you in P-town!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2008, 08:04 PM~12041734
> *i know me and chuck saw you in P-town!!
> *


I seen you guys too shit it was pretty bunk I seen Sweet Dreams having there meeting at the park but bunk and all I was still representing :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 07:34 PM~12041437
> *The price is too high for my blood I mean worth it but too high for me besides I'm trying to sell the car not put more into it..
> *


what does he wants for them bro?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:08 PM~12041785
> *I seen you guys too shit it was pretty bunk I seen Sweet Dreams having there meeting at the park but bunk and all I was still representing :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHATS UP. WE WERE GOING TO TURN BACK AROUND BUT HE HAD A CHERRY PICKER IN THE BACK OF HIS TRUCK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 2 2008, 08:09 PM~12041808
> *what does he wants for them bro?
> *


$2,500


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:50 PM~12042158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my cousins car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2008, 09:38 PM~12042642
> *thats my cousins car
> *


Thats cool I told him I was selling mine and he said he wanted to buy another car but who knows


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn L Dawg, can't call no one?  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*T

T

M

F

T*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps!!! Broncos did it again... lost a game they should've won...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12043058
> *Damn L Dawg, can't call no one?
> *


I forgot your number homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 07:31 AM~12045188
> *I forgot your number homie
> *


1-800-get-mony :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. WHATS THE GOOD WORD?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris and Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2008, 07:27 AM~12044901
> *Whutz Good Peeps!!! Broncos did it again... lost a game they should've won...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The Donkey fans are in mourning today!!!!!!!!!


And for those who are gonna be like well the Raiders lost too....they didn't even score...blah,blah,blah fucking blah!!!!!! It's all good cause like Fes said and I'm sure all the other Donkey fans were thinkin it too....you guys *should've won!!!!!*
But ya didn't.......





So whats good Colorado!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like the Broncos/Raiders game I am going to is actually gonna be competitive.....both teams suck ass this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 11:36 AM~12046490
> *Looks like the Broncos/Raiders game I am going to is actually gonna be competitive.....both teams suck ass this year
> *


Both teams suck, but we'll smoke the raiders... just like last time!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 07:38 AM~12045249
> *1-800-GOT-mony :biggrin:
> *


I fixed it fo ya :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY*


What up GOODTIMES and Rollerz!!!! How you guys doin today??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 3 2008, 11:39 AM~12047049
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY
> What up GOODTIMES and Rollerz!!!! How you guys doin today??
> *


Jus tryin to get some work done- make somethin happen ya know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What it is Izz


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

reppin' CO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 3 2008, 12:03 PM~12047267
> *reppin' CO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 11:36 AM~12046490
> *Looks like the Broncos/Raiders game I am going to is actually gonna be competitive.....both teams suck ass this year
> *


Yup.Ill be there to. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2008, 11:42 AM~12046533
> *Both teams suck, but we'll smoke the raiders... just like last time!!!
> *



:nono: :nono: 

Don't assume you guys will win....look what happened yesterday when everybody assumed the Donkey's would win!!!!  


I just don't want ya to have another disapointment buddy, just lookin out for ya Homie!! :biggrin: 











J/K


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 AM~12046533
> *Both teams suck, but we'll smoke the raiders... just like last time!!!
> *


Don't flatter yourself Fes dog,only one thing matters at the end of the year and it is who is going to the Superbowl...........as we know the only SuperBowl the Raiders or Broncos will be attending is this one



















:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry JR and Izz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:22 PM~12047454
> *What up Larry  JR and Izz
> *


Nothing whats up with you Roy??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:22 PM~12047454
> *What up Larry  JR and Izz
> *


Not much Roy and you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 12:31 PM~12047526
> *Nothing whats up with you Roy??
> *


Nada just waiting on this title so I can get my next ride and start putting in work on it,looking for a job,and getting my daily dose of LIL .....you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 3 2008, 12:33 PM~12047544
> *Not much Roy and you?
> *


I sent you a PM dog lemme know what's up when you get the chance


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:22 PM~12047445
> *Don't flatter yourself Fes dog,only one thing matters at the end of the year and it is who is going to the Superbowl...........as we know the only SuperBowl the Raiders or Broncos will be attending is this one
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up buddy!!!!! I like the pic Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:34 PM~12047551
> *Nada just waiting on this title so I can get my next ride and start putting in work on it,looking for a job,and getting my daily dose of LIL .....you?
> *


Just trying to off this elco so I can do up my 59 and kind of in the middle of switching jobs but thats not for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 12:38 PM~12047581
> *Just trying to off this elco so I can do up my 59 and kind of in the middle of switching jobs but thats not for sure
> *


Start posting that fawker on Craigslist on every major city,Mautofied,and take a chance on e-bay you'd be surprised


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 12:39 PM~12047592
> *Start posting that fawker on Craigslist on every major city,Mautofied,and take a chance on e-bay you'd be surprised
> *


You need help lemme know dog we'll get that fawker sold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:39 PM~12047592
> *Start posting that fawker on Craigslist on every major city,Mautofied,and take a chance on e-bay you'd be surprised
> *


I'll have to do that I've done some craigslist but not much so I'll just post whore it up I guess. Does Mautofied cost to post something?? I've been thinking about the ebay thing but I'll have to have someone do it for me I don't know how to do it...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:43 PM~12047621
> *You need help lemme know dog we'll get that fawker sold
> *


I do need help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12047635
> *I'll have to do that I've done some craigslist but not much so I'll just post whore it up I guess. Does Mautofied cost to post something?? I've been thinking about the ebay thing but I'll have to have someone do it for me I don't know how to do it...
> *


E-bay is like $40-$50 but you get a ton of people asking about your ride or making offers in questions
Mautofied is free but you only get to put 1 picture and so many words but it allows links so you can just post the link to the LIL thread
and Craigslist by far is the best but you gotta make sure you hit the major cities like NY,Miami,LA,Chicago ect....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12047667
> *E-bay is like $40-$50 but you get a ton of people asking about your ride or making offers in questions
> Mautofied is free but you only get to put 1 picture and so many words but it allows links so you can just post the link to the LIL thread
> and Craigslist by far is the best but you gotta make sure you hit the major cities like NY,Miami,LA,Chicago ect....
> *


when I get home I'll do the craigslist everywhere and start there do I have to word it different on everyone so it doesn't flag me and pull it down or not let me post it??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 12:50 PM~12047675
> *when I get home I'll do the craigslist everywhere and start there do I have to word it different on everyone so it doesn't flag me and pull it down or not let me post it??
> *


Yeah you have to change the wording on each or it wont let you post....I posted in like 20 cities and it only flagged me 3 times....Car sold in 1 week after the posts.....I only charge 8% :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:54 PM~12047720
> *Yeah you have to change the wording on each or it wont let you post....I posted in like 20 cities and it only flagged me 3 times....Car sold in 1 week after the posts.....I only charge 8%  :biggrin:
> *


So how much do we mark it up so I make 10gs then :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 01:00 PM~12047774
> *So how much do we mark it up so I make 10gs then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

WHAT BIG DOG ROY WHAT IS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 3 2008, 01:06 PM~12047837
> *WHAT BIG DOG ROY WHAT IS UP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Max how's that Palm tree Paradise homie?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

IT GOOD HOW THE CAR ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 3 2008, 01:11 PM~12047888
> *IT GOOD HOW THE CAR ?
> *


Waiting on the title to be fixed(there was a missing digit in the serial number)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken killaRadO!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2008, 05:36 PM~12050544
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Q`vo bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Look familiar :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 
whats up Ruben


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Did you shave your head Sean?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is this?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT- that looks like Chris' bROther- oh wait a sec- THATS CHRIS :0 :biggrin: 

and he said none of his shirts look like dresses-- now we know that ***** was lyin for sure :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 3 2008, 08:06 PM~12051459
> *whats up CO  :wave:
> whats up Ruben
> *


whats up chris!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ruben Chris Chuck and Adam


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 3 2008, 07:10 PM~12051499
> *whats up chris!
> *


not much just getting ready to drink a cold one :biggrin: so hows the family been?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 3 2008, 05:33 PM~12050512
> *What's cracken killaraDRO!
> *


I fixed it for ya-- cause whenever coloRadO is refered to as a killa state- there is only one thing they can be talkin bout- thats why we 
THE LAND OF THE MILE HIGH :biggrin: :420:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 07:11 PM~12051511
> *What up Ruben Chris Chuck and Adam
> *


not much how you been homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 08:11 PM~12051511
> *What up Ruben Chris Chuck and Adam
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12051516
> *not much just getting ready to drink a cold one :biggrin: so hows the family been?
> *


gotta be nice to have a cold one onna Monday night


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 07:14 PM~12051546
> *gotta be nice to have a cold one onna Monday night
> *


it is being that I'm lucky to still be able to drink after the weekend I had :biggrin: shit I was in trouble saturday morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 3 2008, 07:16 PM~12051565
> *it is being that I'm lucky to still be able to drink after the weekend I had :biggrin: shit I was in trouble saturday morning
> *


 :0


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

nice 63


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 07:11 PM~12051511
> *What up Ruben Chris Chuck and Adam
> *


not much ROy-- hows things goin wit you- why havent I seen a transport picture yet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Nov 3 2008, 07:38 PM~12051781
> *nice  63
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey that black cutty hopper yall got is that single or double


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Nov 3 2008, 07:46 PM~12051851
> *hey that black cutty hopper yall got is that single or double
> *


It's a double running Bladder pumps 7 batts to each


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

piston o no


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 3 2008, 08:10 PM~12051499
> *whats up chris!
> *


Whats up Ruben?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 3 2008, 07:19 PM~12050974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So you wanted to be like me for Holloween? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*<--------------------- LOST A BET*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 3 2008, 09:19 PM~12052245
> *<--------------------- LOST A BET
> *


FOR HOW LONG


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:19 PM~12052245
> *<--------------------- LOST A BET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that sucks homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:19 PM~12052245
> *<--------------------- LOST A BET
> *


NOW THAT SOME FUNNY SHIT- :biggrin: 
You know its sean and yours fault though-- you guys were sittin there sayin what an easy win its gonna be- DONT YOU REMEMBER-- at the meeting- ya- I thought you might now..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:19 PM~12052245
> *<--------------------- LOST A BET
> *


Nice Avi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12053212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12053405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Your crazy dogg, thatz good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2008, 10:52 PM~12053425
> *:roflmao:  Your crazy dogg, thatz good!!!
> *


 :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12053405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 3 2008, 10:55 PM~12053462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why is everyone laughing that I'm broke and thats my last beer :tears: :tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 10:57 PM~12053483
> *why is everyone laughing that I'm broke and thats my last beer :tears:  :tears:
> *


You ain't broke, you got a '59 in the garage... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 PM~12053546
> *You ain't broke, you got a '59 in the garage... :biggrin:
> *


X63


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Nov 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12053212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant even drink a beer right now-- but they cant take my kool aid away from me








:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12053461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

.....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 3 2008, 10:20 PM~12053775
> *.....
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 3 2008, 11:24 PM~12053829
> *
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*ANY ONE OUT THERE NEED A TRUCK, THINKING OF SELLING MY DUALLY. IT JUST SITS AND COLLECTS DUST :biggrin: 10 G'S *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 3 2008, 11:04 PM~12054292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy has been lookin for a 2wd powerstroke- it is a diesel right??
What year-- how many miles on it- auto or manual??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 3 2008, 10:25 PM~12053844
> *
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 3 2008, 11:31 PM~12054451
> *good nite everyone
> *


good nite


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 3 2008, 09:46 PM~12052623
> *FOR HOW LONG
> *



Supposed to be for monday only but since I ain't online much cuz I'm out of town I said I'll change it back on Friday...so all week


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12052849
> *NOW THAT SOME FUNNY SHIT- :biggrin:
> You know its sean and yours fault though-- you guys were sittin there sayin what an easy win its gonna be- DONT YOU REMEMBER-- at the meeting-  ya- I thought you might now..
> *



Not my fault...Sean SAID it, I just agreed. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 4 2008, 01:23 AM~12054794
> *Not my fault...Sean SAID it, I just agreed.  :biggrin:
> *


thats why you shouldn't agree with Sean when it comes to the broncos :biggrin: you stick with things he knows about girls, money, and cars :0 
and NO I'm not a raiders fan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good morning Co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*COMING SOON !!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:03 AM~12055670
> *COMING SOON !!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


And I thought my photoshoppin skills were a lil behind- but its ok ROy- we get the point- now hurry up and show me a transport pic :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:03 AM~12055670
> *COMING SOON !!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't photoshop it but if you can do better and make the wheels a lil smaller hook it up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good wit' you Izz???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2008, 11:38 AM~12056912
> *Whutz Good wit' you Izz???
> *


What up Boricua!!! You workin today??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izz and Fes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:40 AM~12056932
> *What up Izz and Fes
> *



Whats happenin Roy?? That 6trey on the way yet???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 4 2008, 10:42 AM~12056950
> *Whats happenin Roy?? That 6trey on the way yet???
> *


still waiting  
hoping I get a jale soon


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:47 AM~12056997
> *still waiting
> hoping I get a jale soon
> *


I'm sure your gettin all hyped up about your new ride!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 4 2008, 10:55 AM~12057060
> *I'm sure your gettin all hyped up about your new ride!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I am if I can keep it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GOODTIMESROY, *greenmerc77*, SWIPH
What up Paul how's the Cheese toast....er I mean East Coast treating you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 09:09 AM~12056191
> *I didn't photoshop it but if you can do better and make the wheels a lil smaller hook it up
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DONT WANT THAT-- my photoshop skills are awful-- it would end up lookin like its on 30s with whitewall tractor tires :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:06 AM~12057162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DONT MAKE ME SHOW MY KOOL-AID PIC AGAIN* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kool-aid in Night Train wine is the shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:10 AM~12057188
> *Kool-aid in Night Train wine is the shit
> *


Thats an awful hangover waitin to happen :barf: 
Thats almost as bad as a Red Headed SLut with to much cranberrry juice-- them bitches be killin me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 12:29 PM~12057349
> *Thats an awful hangover waitin to happen :barf:
> Thats almost as bad as a Red Headed SLut with to much cranberrry juice--  them bitches be killin me :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont really care for it- but this is a first for me to see.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-CUSTOM-C...1QQcmdZViewItem 

I wonder if it would pop the air bag when it deploys :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Not sure why it came out all blurry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 4 2008, 03:50 PM~12060022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe because it was just your pocket change and you just hurried and took the pic cuz you didn't care? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 4 2008, 03:50 PM~12060022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For reals- is it a new camera or what-- 
YOU HAVE TO FOCUS IT :biggrin: 

ok ok- now without bein a smart ass-- push down on the picture buttom JUS A LITTLE- wait fo the little light or symbol to come on sayin its focused- then press the rest of the way--- unless its a camera phone pic- then you are jus shit out of luc :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn, nothing but Ballers in coloRadO. :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 PM~12053573
> *I cant even drink a beer right now-- but they cant take my kool aid away from me
> 
> 
> ...


*Where's the watermelon, you got damn nagger!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 06:02 PM~12060708
> *Damn, nothing but Ballers in coloRadO.  :biggrin:
> *


Yup thats you alright...... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 4 2008, 05:08 PM~12060771
> *Yup thats you alright...... :biggrin:
> *


*I can't even afford gas  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 05:10 PM~12060795
> *I can't even afford gas
> *


*DAMN ME AND YOU BOTH I NEED TO MOVE BACK TO THE ROCKIES, LOOKS LIKE THATS WHERE ALL THE FERIA IS AT.............*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 04:43 PM~12059951
> *I dont really care for it- but this is a first for me to see.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-CUSTOM-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


"page not responding" thatz whut that link says...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 4 2008, 01:08 PM~12060771
> *Yup thats you alright...... :biggrin:
> *


what's up joe


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 4 2008, 06:27 PM~12060965
> *what's up joe
> *


nada...............


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 05:03 PM~12060721
> *Where's the watermelon, you got damn nagger!
> *


Its coloRadO- you should know we cant get any good watermelon at this time of year-- but
HOW BOUT SOME CHICCEN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 06:10 PM~12060795
> *I can't even afford gas
> *


me either some fool went with me to Pueblo and paid for the gas :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gas is like down to 2.19 here :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 06:28 PM~12061644
> *Its coloRadO- you should know we cant get any good watermelon at this time of year-- but
> HOW BOUT SOME CHICCEN :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Damn fool, that looks good! :cheesy:













But your still a nagger :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 07:32 PM~12062530
> *gas is like down to 2.19 here :biggrin:
> *


gas is 2.09 here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, zekes_interior_13, BigPoppa

why is this guys name so light?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2008, 09:12 PM~12063111
> *gas is 2.09 here
> *


fill up my 59 then if it's so cheap :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 05:02 PM~12060708
> *Damn, nothing but Ballers in coloRadO.  :biggrin:
> *


PEOPLE DOWN THERE GOT A LOT OF PAPER :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:15 PM~12063146
> *fill up my 59 then if it's so cheap :biggrin:
> *


DONT WANT TO HEAR ABOUT GAS PRICES TILL THAT SHIT HITS 99 CENTS AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:15 PM~12063146
> *fill up my 59 then if it's so cheap :biggrin:
> *


I'm poor  you should know that Larry


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2008, 08:16 PM~12063160
> *DONT WANT TO HEAR ABOUT GAS PRICES TILL THAT SHIT HITS 99 CENTS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *


I'm just a little to young to remember gas at that price but it would be nice to see again


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *TOPTHIS, MOSTHATED CC*

MOST HATED in tha house!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2008, 08:17 PM~12063184
> *I'm just a little to young to remember gas at that price but it would be nice to see again
> *


WHEN I GOT MY FIRST CUTLASS IT WAS 89 CENTS :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12063303
> *WHEN I GOT MY FIRST CUTLASS IT WAS 89 CENTS :cheesy:
> *


damn that was in 78 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12063303
> *WHEN I GOT MY FIRST CUTLASS IT WAS 89 CENTS :cheesy:
> *


I remember bac when I first started drivin--- no actualy I mean when I first got my license that gas was like 93 cents. I use to fill up my Suzuki for 11 bux :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 07:33 PM~12062534
> *Damn fool, that looks good! :cheesy:
> But your still a nagger :biggrin:
> *


Your luccy I sold my Box chevy- or them 30s would have been on it by now :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 08:42 PM~12063530
> *I remember bac when I first started drivin--- no actualy I mean when I first got my license that gas was like 93 cents. I use to fill up my Suzuki for 11 bux :biggrin:
> *


FOR A WILE TO FILL MY WIFES TRUCK UP WAS. 150 NO SHIT AND SHE DONT WORK ONLY DRIVES THE KIDS AROUND :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 PM~12063411
> *damn that was in 78  :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:25 PM~12063298
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, TOPTHIS, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> MOST HATED in tha house!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2008, 08:44 PM~12063571
> *FOR A WILE TO FILL MY WIFES TRUCK UP WAS. 150 NO SHIT AND SHE DONT WORK ONLY DRIVES THE KIDS AROUND :uh:
> *


Ya - shit was rediculous--- for the few weeks I drove my Denali to my shop which was 35 miles each way- it was costin me 140 to fill up every 3days.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 09:48 PM~12063619
> *Ya - shit was rediculous--- for the few weeks I drove my Denali to my shop which was 35 miles each way- it was costin me 140 to fill up every 3days.
> *


It seemed like the higher gas prices were the more you needed to fill up the damn gas didn't last.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 08:42 PM~12063530
> *I remember bac when I first started drivin--- no actualy I mean when I first got my license that gas was like 93 cents. I use to fill up my Suzuki for 11 bux :biggrin:
> *


the lowest I seen gas go for I'm pretty sure was about 1.29 when I first started driving


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Swiph what did that guy PM you as a price on that Trey?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2008, 09:49 PM~12063643
> *the lowest I seen gas go for I'm pretty sure was about 1.29 when I first started driving
> *


did you get that pm of that motorcycle


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:52 PM~12063681
> *Hey Swiph what did that guy PM you as a price on that Trey?
> *


he told me if I could get a new hoe everyweekend for bout 6months- he'd hook me up wit it for jus bein as cool as I am -
So I gotta see if PIMPIN SEAN will help me out with it- to bad I cant bribe him wit my Box Chevy since I sold it :biggrin: 


On the reals though- he told me 30k. Its got 4pumps- 14 batteries-- all BMH and it hits 80inches all day everyday.... Im pretty sure hed take 25 without thinkin twice about it though


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2008, 08:49 PM~12063643
> *the lowest I seen gas go for I'm pretty sure was about 1.29 when I first started driving
> *


When was that- like 00 01 02 or somethin?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

I HATE THE COLD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 4 2008, 09:11 PM~12064035
> *I HATE THE COLD
> *


*I HATE THE COLD MORE THAN ANYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:52 PM~12063691
> *did you get that pm of that motorcycle
> *


yeah I just pm'd you back


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 09:06 PM~12063925
> *When was that- like 00 01 02 or somethin?
> *


yeah your older them me I'm talking about 2004


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2008, 09:23 PM~12064329
> *yeah your older them me I'm talking about 2004
> *


Ya- shit has went crazy since then.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

whats up.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12064187
> *I HATE THE COLD MORE THAN ANYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ITS WACK!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 4 2008, 10:11 PM~12064035
> *I HATE THE COLD
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12064187
> *I HATE THE COLD MORE THAN ANYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :nosad: I have to disagree wit' you on that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Thank god the election is over, I was gettin' sick and tired of all them commercials and telephone calls... :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2008, 07:18 AM~12067648
> *Whutz good CO!!! Thank god the election is over, I was gettin' sick and tired of all them commercials and telephone calls... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up JR ready for work?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 5 2008, 06:36 AM~12067750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*What's cracken big Chucks!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 4 2008, 09:11 PM~12064035
> *I HATE THE COLD
> *


THEN YOUR IN THE WRONG STATE RALPH! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 5 2008, 08:06 AM~12068360
> *THEN YOUR IN THE WRONG COUNTRY RALPH! :biggrin:
> *


*FIX.T*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 5 2008, 07:31 AM~12068106
> *What's cracken big Chucks!
> *


*CHILLEN HOMIE..GETTING READY FO THE HOLIDAYS NOW PERRITO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 AM~12068808
> *FIX.T
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 5 2008, 09:06 AM~12068360
> *THEN YOUR IN THE WRONG STATE RALPH! :biggrin:
> *


whats up TIGGER!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats good *CHANGING MINDZ*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up wit all my coloRaDo ryders


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 5 2008, 11:52 AM~12069841
> *Whats up wit all my coloRaDo ryders
> *










:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

what up 719!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2008, 11:42 AM~12069758
> *whats good CHANGING MINDZ
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY? HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHUCKSTA!!!!!!!! FINALLY 18!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Its Chuccles BDay- aww shit-- wish I was down that way to hit up a club or somethin-- o well- Tip some co*RO*nas for me while yall be partyin :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 5 2008, 07:37 AM~12067753
> *Whats up JR ready for work?
> *


 :yes: Have to pay the bills.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 5 2008, 01:14 PM~12070624
> *:yes: Have to pay the bills.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 ]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 5 2008, 12:46 PM~12070333
> *WHATS UP BUDDY? HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12070351
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHUCKSTA!!!!!!!!  FINALLY 18!!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

happy B-day Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 5 2008, 04:05 PM~12072085
> *happy B-day Chuck
> *


 
THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy Bday homie!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 5 2008, 04:32 PM~12072289
> *Happy Bday homie!
> *


THANKS B*RO*THER


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day Chuck


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*party at chucks tonight !!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 5 2008, 05:07 PM~12072578
> *happy b-day Chuck
> *


x2 homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY B-DAY RO4LIFE 719!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday Chuck. Got you a SURprise at the hotel :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 5 2008, 06:03 PM~12073645
> *Happy Birthday Chuck. Got you a SURprise at the hotel :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 
That don't sound too friendly
:barf: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 5 2008, 06:06 PM~12073676
> *:uh:
> That don't sound too friendly
> :barf:
> ...


 *:uh: Whatchutalkenboutwillis*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you got a surprise....for Chuck.......at a Hotel...?
I dunno just sounds a like it came out wrong


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 5 2008, 06:13 PM~12073737
> *you got a surprise....for Chuck.......at a Hotel...?
> I dunno just sounds a like it came out wrong
> *


*You have a married man's mind, or a gay man's mind  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 5 2008, 06:16 PM~12073789
> *You have a married man's mind, or a gay man's mind
> *


Well I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 5 2008, 06:19 PM~12073823
> *Well I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night :biggrin:
> *


damn-- she dont jus kic you to the couch- she kics you out the house for the night--- your wife must really get pissed :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres a dope 63 SS that looks like it gets it.
Spend a couple grand on Chromin and this bitch would be straight!!!! :biggrin: 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/906292495.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/905052679.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://florencesc.craigslist.org/cto/900198699.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 5 2008, 08:24 PM~12075158
> *http://florencesc.craigslist.org/cto/900198699.html
> *


Id buy this and let it jus keep rottin away till I could get it done- worth every penny.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT THIS CAR??*

it doesnt say SS- but in the ad it says about it havin all the trim EXCEPT FOR CONSOLE- so is it an SS- its to late to call tonight- but I will be in the mornin for sure. I jus thought Id ask incase any of yall knew??

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/901973240.html


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP CHUCK, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...
COLORADO RIDERS...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

MORNING COLORADO!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy late birthday Chuck


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 PM~12077186
> *WHATS UP CHUCK, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> WHATS UP ROLLERZ FAM...
> COLORADO RIDERS...
> *



What up Orlando :biggrin: 

Good Morning CO Ryders
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... Happy belated Birthday Chuck!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What it do killaRadO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Blood


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 12:12 PM~12080197
> *What up Blood
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:12 AM~12080197
> *What up Blood
> *


 :uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Obama must be in SACRAMENTO tryin to gain HOOD POINTS-- fuc these ****** ass pics.
YOU JUS LOST ALL POINTS!
















































































































































































































































:nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Bolorado looks like people don't B liking my piks Blood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I'll Bee all you People later gotta go Bruise and get a few thangs.....Later Bloods


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:50 AM~12080451
> *well I'll Bee all you People later gotta go Bruise and get a few thangs.....Later Bloods
> *


Ya -- you right-- but Im laughin even more at the fact your signature is in the color it is-- o wait- and at evey show Ive seen you at you wearin that true colors to. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what movies you been watchin--
first you thought you were mexican- and now you thinkin your blacc-- whats goin on ROy-- you need someone to talk to or what- is everything ok with the home life :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 6 2008, 12:22 PM~12080726
> *WHAT UP COLORADO
> *


what up bROther- whats good wit ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just got through watshing Gangland figured I'd be a Blood for the day
What that B like Swiph?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 01:23 PM~12080736
> *what up bROther- whats good wit ya
> *


JUST AT WORK. WHATS CRACKEN bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 6 2008, 12:47 PM~12080973
> *JUST AT WORK. WHATS CRACCEN bROther
> *


Not much- jus redoin my ads for my Blazer- almost had a deal and then the guy bacced out. I figured if I was gonna accept $k from him-- I wil anybody else right now..

Then Im goin out to get some work done on the dually


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *greenmerc77*, SWIPH

*What's good Paul? You still a traveling man? :biggrin:*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:16 PM~12081731
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, greenmerc77, SWIPH
> 
> What's good Paul? You still a traveling man? :biggrin:
> *


yeah man, just over here in Maryland learning some jujitsu.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wow!!! what are you guys doin'??? :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 02:26 PM~12081820
> *wow!!! what are you guys doin'???  :roflmao:
> *


who


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 6 2008, 02:20 PM~12081763
> *yeah man, just over here in Maryland learning some jujitsu.
> *


*That's what's up! We train Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Some of my Team is fighting at the end of the month here in Pueblo.*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:29 PM~12081845
> *That's what's up! We train Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Some of my Team is fighting at the end of the month here in Pueblo.
> *


yeah man, I been training up here for a week and a half. Some good shit. I might come and watch you fight one of this days


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 6 2008, 03:29 PM~12081840
> *who
> *


Roy and Swiph bangin' on here!!! (im sure there messing around but...) Whutz Up wit' you Paul, when you coming back??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 12:36 PM~12080865
> *just got through watshing Gangland figured I'd be a Blood for the day
> What that B like Swiph?
> *


Im not quite sure *BIG RO*  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 6 2008, 02:33 PM~12081884
> *yeah man, I been training up here for a week and a half. Some good shit. I might come and watch you fight one of this days
> *


*That's cool. Or one day you can come train with us  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:29 PM~12081845
> *That's what's up! We train Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. Some of my Team is fighting at the end of the month here in Pueblo.
> *


I think my homeboy might be fighting at the end of the month too, so I'll probably see you guys down there... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 02:35 PM~12081899
> *Im not quite sure BIG RO</span>   :biggrin:*


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 02:35 PM~12081908
> *I think my homeboy might be fighting at the end of the month too, so I'll probably see you guys down there... :biggrin:
> *


*Let me know homie, you can come chill with us ring side.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:38 PM~12081934
> *Let me know homie, you can come chill with us ring side.
> *


Thatz whutz up, I might go even if he ain't fightin' that night then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 02:39 PM~12081941
> *Thatz whutz up, I might go even if he ain't fightin' that night then!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up My Blood brothas :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 02:35 PM~12081899
> *Im not quite sure BIG RO   :biggrin:
> *


Rollerz Obey You?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:40 PM~12081947
> *What up My Blood brothas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 02:34 PM~12081887
> *Roy and Swiph bangin' on here!!! (im sure there messing around but...) Whutz Up wit' you Paul, when you coming back??? :biggrin:
> *


I got no clue what was hapenin in here this mornin when I logged in. all of the sudden *ROy* is tryin to act like a gangster - and now Im in the middle of it as usual :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:35 PM~12081906
> *That's cool. Or one day you can come train with us
> *


I would like to do that. It would be nice to learn from some real fighters.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 02:43 PM~12081968
> *I got no clue what was hapenin in here this mornin when I logged in.  all of the sudden ROy is tryin to act like a gangster - and now Im in the middle of it as usual  :biggrin:
> *


You Be knowing what up Blood


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 03:43 PM~12081968
> *I got no clue what was hapenin in here this mornin when I logged in.  all of the sudden ROy is tryin to act like a gangster - and now Im in the middle of it as usual  :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't tryin' 2 put you in the middle though, just an observation... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:41 PM~12081955
> *Rollerz Obey You?
> *


I was hopin to see somethin better than that :uh: 
atleast put some effort into this if you wanna play aROund :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm fittin to go smoke me a biggarette I'll Bee you inna bit Blood


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 6 2008, 02:43 PM~12081973
> *I would like to do that. It would be nice to learn from some real fighters.
> *


*I'm new to the art, I wouldn't consider myself a fighter, but we have some good coached with a lot of experience and expertiece* (*sp)*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Quite the group in here today :biggrin:
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, greenmerc77, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY, fesboogie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you know it's all about that West Side 84th Street Mad Swan Bloods 
uffin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:45 PM~12081987
> *I'm new to the art, I wouldn't consider myself a fighter, but we have some good coached with a lot of experience and expertiece* (*sp)
> *


I'll take you up on that, I'm all about that grappling.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul haven't been you inna bit here
What it B like over there on the Cheese Toast Blood


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:47 PM~12082003
> *you know it's all about that West Side  84th Street Mad Swan Bloods
> uffin:
> *


I think somebody hacced *RO*ys account- cause not even *RO*y could be this fuccin stupid :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:47 PM~12082003
> *you know it's all about that West Side  84th Street Mad Swan Bloods
> uffin:
> *



the only thing I know about on west 84th is HOUSE OF BABES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.streetgangs.com/bloods/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 03:56 PM~12082097
> *the only thing I know about on west 84th is HOUSE OF BABES :biggrin:
> *


sounds like the spot!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You talkin Bout Denver
I'm all about South Sentral LA Blood
Aint no real Bloods in Denver just mark ass foos
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 02:57 PM~12082105
> *sounds like the spot!!!
> *


Damn homie- you aint never been there- shit gets outta control- freak ass hoes everywhere-- all shakin they asses all freak style.. 
We'll definetly have plan a night out there after my shits over wit... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:58 PM~12082117
> *You talkin Bout Denver
> I'm all about South Sentral LA Blood
> Aint no real Bloods in Denver just mark ass foos
> ...


your pretty good at that you even caught the C on Central...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My homie from tree top Piru in Bompton

OG Baby Krazy will let you know what up Brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 03:59 PM~12082124
> *Damn homie- you aint never been there- shit gets outta control- freak ass hoes everywhere-- all shakin they asses all freak style..
> We'll definetly have plan a night out there after my shits over wit... :biggrin:
> *


Just let me know when!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 03:00 PM~12082128
> *your pretty good at that you even caught the C on Central...
> *


Blood I B all about mines siCK wit it even homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok shits getting old I don't wanna be a blood anymore....what up Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:01 PM~12082135
> *Blood I B all about mines siCK wit it even homie
> *


damn homie... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I gotz to get back to work though, laterz peeps... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:58 PM~12082117
> *You talkin Bout Denver
> I'm all about South Sentral LA Blood
> Aint no real Bloods in Denver just mark ass foos
> ...


Ya- Denver *****- cause we in colorado- and CALI dont mean shit to me here.. ****** all the time be talkin Cali this and cali that-- fuc cali *****.

thats like me hollarin out *4TREY BURTON BLOCC* *****- North Carolina dont mean shit here. we in coloRadO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:36 PM~12080865
> *just got through watshing Gangland figured I'd be a Blood for the day
> *



I'm out here in washington state visiting my Brother and Sister in Law and he has all the Ganglands DVR'd. I've never seen them before but since I've been here I've seen the one on MS-13, Crips in Salt Lake, and some other Boston Brawler shit.

Most of it was funny...some of it was crazy though.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2008, 03:01 PM~12082134
> *Just let me know when!!!  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt homie-- we wil for sure be partyin it up- hopefuly bythe end of january-- of 2009 that is..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah ganglands pretty cool but they have alot of false info on there too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shit gotta make it interesting in here somehow
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I couldn't act like a blood even if I was fucken around. I don't even own a red piece of clothing or a piece of clothing that has red on it :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

i remeber when MS(Mara Salvatrucha) was small as hell and they only had a few enemies mostly 18st
Now them fuckers are deep and have a Green light on thier El Salvadorian asses :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, SIKSIX, painloc21

*What's cracken GOODTIMER, bROther, my other bROther, and my pRimO?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:09 PM~12082208
> *I couldn't act like a blood even if I was fucken around. I don't even own a red piece of clothing or a piece of clothing that has red on it :cheesy:
> *


My NBA jerseys got bandaids on em-- and my Jordans got em on the inside


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 04:09 PM~12082208
> *I couldn't act like a blood even if I was fucken around. I don't even own a red piece of clothing or a piece of clothing that has red on it :cheesy:
> *



I got a burgundy shirt that I wear under my NUGGETS jersey and my STEVE ATWATER Pro Bowl Jersey gots RED in it. I ROCK that shit all day everyday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 6 2008, 03:12 PM~12082248
> *I got a burgundy shirt that I wear under my NUGGETS jersey and my STEVE ATWATER Pro Bowl Jersey gots RED in it.  I ROCK that shit all day everyday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 04:11 PM~12082228
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, SIKSIX, painloc21
> 
> What's cracken GOODTIMER, bROther, my other bROther, and my pRimO?
> *



Chillen...seeing what up on LIL today


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:11 PM~12082227
> *i remeber when MS(Mara Salvatrucha) was small as hell and they only had a few enemies mostly 18st
> Now them fuckers are deep and have a Green light on thier El Salvadorian asses :0
> *



I know a few people in it. Lets just say I'm glad I have them as friends instead of enemies.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:09 PM~12082208
> *I couldn't act like a blood even if I was fucken around. I don't even own a red piece of clothing or a piece of clothing that has red on it :cheesy:
> *


I know that's why I quite....I looked in tha closet and was gonna sport something Red but I aint got nothing Red at all  :biggrin: 
I grew up in some projects and there was this guy from MSB(Mad Swan Bloods)
Baby Krazy
That fool was sick as hell,just stupid with it
He would jack fools at Red lights just for thier Starter jackets and shit
Well Swans enemies was Grape Street Watts in SCLA
A cop actually dressed up as a Gst Watts and gunned homie down because fool beat a case where he shot his partner
RIP Baby Krazy ....you sick Fawker


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY

Damn *****- they all left us.. no more fun-- :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess I BKetter turn Crip
What upk Cuzz what that C like Cuzzin?



Like my new Kiccs Cuzz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:41 PM~12082523
> *Guess I BKetter turn Crip
> What upk Cuzz what that C like Cuzzin?
> Like my new Kiccs Cuzz?
> ...



Damnnigga-- you are fuccin funny today-- whats goin on wit ya :biggrin:

my boy YEYO actuay did some kix minda like these for me. checc him out at CERTIFIED CUSTOMS on broadway in denver.. Ill try and dig em out and get a pic of em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just Ce kiccen it Chillin at the spkot waiting to kill me some slobks Cuzzin what you up to?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

heres a pic of some other ones he did for me though- busted em out for me before the Denver show- even delivered em to me there- paint was still fresh so my jeans kinda fucced em up- o well- they still rep the RO :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12082575
> *I just Ce kiccen it Chillin at the spkot waiting to kill me some slobks Cuzzin what you up to?
> *



Now I know why your wife kicced you to the holiday inn the other night and not jus to the couch :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RI P/k
Tookie Loc !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:51 PM~12082631
> *RI P/k
> Tookie Loc !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just Looc out for the Homie Califlower Loc Coming to Denver soon Cuz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

You have got to much time on your hands ROy- I think you need to be findin that missin VIN number and getin that trey to the Co- whats up on that shit??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 04:00 PM~12082714
> *You have got to much time on your hands ROy- I think you need to be findin that missin VIN number and getin that trey to the Co- whats up on that shit??
> *


I'm gonna call those mofos today title should Ce ready already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

aiiight Cuz Imma have my lil homie Tic Toc get at youhe's gonna Ce in Denver tomorrow Cuzz show him some Loc Love Cuzzin








Don't let his fair Skin and 80lbs fool you.....they don't Call that fool Tic Toc for Nothin Cuz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:02 PM~12082732
> *I'm gonna call those mofos today title should Ce ready already
> *


I wanna a pic of it comin off the truc-- stop bullshittin already :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:09 PM~12082809
> *aiiight Cuz Imma have my lil homie Tic Toc get at youhe's gonna Ce in Denver tomorrow Cuzz show him some Loc Love Cuzzin
> 
> 
> ...


where are you gettin these funny ass pics


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP SWIPH & ROY ?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:12 PM~12082827
> *WHAT UP SWIPH & ROY ?
> *


what up bROther.

whats that avitar pic from


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

www.wiggaz.com


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK I'm done being a Crip now :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 04:14 PM~12082843
> *what up bROther.
> 
> whats that avitar pic from
> *


MY 64 TRUNK.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:15 PM~12082850
> *what up Tony
> *


CHILLN BRO...SO U BEEN BEING A GANGSTA UP N HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 6 2008, 04:31 PM~12083036
> *CHILLN BRO...SO U BEEN BEING A GANGSTA UP N HERE.. :biggrin:
> *


nah just having fun it's been dead up in here :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Oct 29 2008, 09:52 PM~12011982
> *KITA!
> *


what up foo? u never answer ur phone..i better get u a pager.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:38 PM~12081934
> *Let me know homie, you can come chill with us ring side.
> *


Let me know about the fights to. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 05:16 PM~12082868
> *www.wiggaz.com
> *


you should hit up www.spellcheck.com bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 6 2008, 05:31 PM~12083638
> *you should hit up www.spellcheck.com bro
> *


Nah homie that's a real site....go to it :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

[*SIZE=7] FOR SALE !!!!!!! [/SIZE*]
































* FOR SALE *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:18 PM~12085268
> *[SIZE=7]    FOR SALE !!!!!!!      [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the price on this nasty muthafucca?

and i wanna see a pic WITH ALL THE TVs on :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Broncos pulled it off!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:27 PM~12085955
> *Broncos pulled it off!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 09:54 PM~12086228
> *:biggrin:
> *


You guys must not have talked about the game at all huh- I mean- I know yall didnt wanna jinx em 2 weeks in a row :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 6 2008, 09:55 PM~12086240
> *You guys must not have talked about the game at all huh- I mean- I know yall didnt wanna jinx em 2 weeks in a row :biggrin:
> *


*They are struggling this year, but the whole AFC west is  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:27 PM~12085955
> *Broncos pulled it off!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:18 PM~12085268
> *[SIZE=7]    FOR SALE !!!!!!!      [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 6 2008, 11:16 PM~12086431
> *They are struggling this year, but the whole AFC west is
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 



But even in the struggle...WE ON TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 6 2008, 07:17 PM~12084003
> *Nah homie that's a real site....go to it :cheesy:
> *


for real thats fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 06:30 AM~12088279
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good morning bROther!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:33 AM~12088540
> *Good morning bROther!
> *


*
WHATS UP BROTHER?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 7 2008, 07:43 AM~12088596
> *
> WHATS UP BROTHER?
> *


*You working today or you gonna take the day off? :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:44 AM~12088600
> *You working today or you gonna take the day off? :biggrin:
> *


*
IM GONNA GO TO FLORENCE FOR HALF DAY  *


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN THROW * :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 7 2008, 07:46 AM~12088610
> *
> IM GONNA GO TO FLORENCE FOR HAVE DAY
> *


*What's a have day?  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*FIXED*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Nov 7 2008, 07:46 AM~12088615
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN THROW  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's cracken Gatz!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 7 2008, 07:48 AM~12088627
> *FIXED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:49 AM~12088634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT R U UP TO TODAY?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! Yea Swiph my B-day in January so tell your lawyers to get crackin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2008, 08:16 AM~12088789
> *Whut up CO!!! Yea Swiph my B-day in  January so tell your lawyers to get crackin'!!! :biggrin:
> *


THats cool pimpin-- and they on top of it- the best anybody could be.

I cant believe none of yall have ever been there-- do any of yall ever hit LODO in dowtown??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 7 2008, 07:50 AM~12088642
> *WHAT R U UP TO TODAY?
> *


*Taking parts to the shop in P Dubs :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *curiousdos*

*What's good bRO!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 10:49 AM~12089566
> *THats cool pimpin-- and they on top of it- the best anybody could be.
> 
> I cant believe none of yall have ever been there-- do any of yall ever hit LODO in dowtown??
> *


 :biggrin: :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Chris???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2008, 10:01 AM~12089678
> *Whut Up Chris???
> *


WHAT UP FES?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I thought I was gonna take a back seat and chill for a while, but plans changed. I just bought a 64 Rag pROject. I'll post pics in a min.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 12:47 PM~12090611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good Sean............


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats good *****

****** always be yappin becuase your inbox is always full-- but it dont matter- even when it aint you dont return messages :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 12:45 PM~12090596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 10:49 AM~12089566
> *THats cool pimpin-- and they on top of it- the best anybody could be.
> 
> I cant believe none of yall have ever been there-- do any of yall ever hit LODO in dowtown??
> *


Are you talking about Lodo's in Denver?? I hit that place last year and this year on the weekend of the show I kicked it with Ivan :biggrin: Hey fes my birthday is in January also :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Birthday is in January also


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 7 2008, 03:04 PM~12092452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we got alotta ****** in here wit birthdays in January. So- if we all gonna go out and party-- say some prayers so we can all be there together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Birthday isn't in January  
I just wanted to feel a part of something :cheesy: 
















That Blood and Crip stuff is too dangerous hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 7 2008, 03:41 PM~12092722
> *My Birthday isn't in January
> I just wanted to feel a part of something :cheesy:
> That Blood and Crip stuff is too dangerous hno:
> *



Its all good- still say some prayers- and we still gonna go out giggin-- birthdays or not :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up Ryders- *I need help findin a shifter for a 
63 SS with the powerglide*. NEEDS TO BE SUPER CLEAN- its goin in a frame off restoration- has to be clean. PLEASE PM ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 12:30 PM~12091012
> *WHats good *****
> 
> ****** always be yappin becuase your inbox is always full-- but it dont matter- even when it aint you dont return messages :biggrin:
> *


*Who you talken to? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 7 2008, 12:17 PM~12090876
> *Looks good Sean............
> *


*Thanks bRO, it's on and cracken. Now I can be gay and say built not bought :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 06:26 PM~12093927
> *Who you talken to?  :cheesy:
> *


THE GUILTY PARTY HAS SPOKEN :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 06:27 PM~12093940
> *Thanks bRO, it's on and cracken. Now I can be gay and say built not bought :biggrin:
> *



Ya- now lets get down wit a sicc ass OL SKOOL PESCO set up since you baby the switches anyways :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12093946
> *THE GUILTY PARTY HAS SPOKEN :biggrin:
> *



Yeah Fuccer answer your pm's damnit!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 12:45 PM~12090596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see it in TWO MONTHS when its DONE.



BALLIN


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

anybody have any air ride parts lmk??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12090596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find can't wait to see it done homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Nov 7 2008, 08:06 PM~12094866
> *anybody have any air ride parts lmk??
> *


What you needin to get


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Adam and Sean :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 06:29 PM~12093968
> *Ya- now lets get down wit a sicc ass OL SKOOL  PESCO set up since you baby the switches anyways :biggrin:
> *


*The only thing I baby is Mikayla fool. Ask Cip, Ralph, Chuck, and Paul fROm GOOD TIMES and they will tell you I was trying to hop the 65 vert on the way back fROm LJ  *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHAT UP GOODTIMERS 505 IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 7 2008, 08:14 PM~12094925
> *whats up Adam and Sean :wave:
> *


*What's good OT Chris!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:19 PM~12094965
> *What's good OT Chris!
> *


just at home drinking a beer and getting ready to watch Tinkerbell with my daughter's :uh: 
and you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 7 2008, 06:38 PM~12094051
> *Can't wait to see it in TWO MONTHS when its DONE.
> BALLIN
> *


*4 months :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12094985
> *just at home drinking a beer and getting ready to watch Tinkerbell with my daughter's :uh:
> and you?
> *


*You wouldn't be you without a beer :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 7 2008, 06:31 PM~12093991
> *Yeah Fuccer answer your pm's damnit!
> *


*I've answered all PM's fawkers. :angry: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12095004
> *You wouldn't be you without a beer :biggrin:
> *


  oh wait :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:18 PM~12094960
> *The only thing I baby is Mikayla fool. Ask Cip, Ralph, Chuck, and Paul fROm GOOD TIMES and they will tell you I was trying to hop the 65 vert on the way back fROm LJ
> *


key word there
:roflmao: 
I like how you avoided that--
anyways-- you best not have some half ass set up put in that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:23 PM~12095017
> *I've answered all PM's fawkers.  :angry:
> *


busta ass ***** be lyin to his own family-- :uh: :biggrin: 
you didnt answer mine *****-- or my phone calls either- or my voice mails or my text-- 
damn *****-- you treatin me like Im in the northern chapter and shit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 08:23 PM~12095021
> *key word there
> :roflmao:
> I like how you avoided that--
> ...


*The 65 wasn't set up to be a hopper, DICK, did you forget it is a vert? :angry: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:26 PM~12095045
> *The 65 wasn't set up to be a hopper, DICK, did you forget it is a vert? :angry:
> *


cause it wasnt set up by SWIPHSTYLES  

anyways- Im serious- lets do a clean ass ol skool set up in your new rag-- all aircraft -- pesco shit. clownin on ******. I know of a set up right now-- dont be bullshittin anymore-- NOWS YOUR CHANCE TO CLOWN FOOLS, 
You know Ill give you a discount :biggrin:



OH YEAH- by the way- there are plenty of vert hoppers.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12095038
> *busta ass ***** be lyin to his own family--  :uh:  :biggrin:
> you didnt answer mine *****-- or my phone calls either- or my voice mails or my text--
> damn *****-- you treatin me like Im in the northern chapter and shit :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*Oh, so I missed 1 PM. Cry me a river Justin Timberlake. :biggrin: I don't know what I am doing with the suspension yet. Got damn fool, I just got the car yesterday, and you want to me to make a commitment already :angry: I need to gather my thoughts and my plan of action. I pROmise you this, IF I lift it YOU will be the one to do it  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *TOPTHIS*, SWIPH

*What's cracken RUBEN?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12095076
> *Oh, so I missed 1 PM. Cry me a river Justin Timberlake. :biggrin:  I don't know what I am doing with the suspension yet. Got damn fool, I just got the car yesterday, and you want to me to make a commitment already :angry: I need to gather my thoughts and my plan of action. I pROmise you this, IF I lift it YOU will be the one to do it
> *


your words may be different- but he knows what your thoughts were :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12095098
> *your words may be different- but he knows what your thoughts were :angry:
> *


*FAIL :thumbsdown: 

I NEVER use GOD's name in vain, and wasn't thinking it either!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12095076
> *Oh, so I missed 1 PM. Cry me a river Justin Timberlake. :biggrin:  I don't know what I am doing with the suspension yet. Got damn fool, I just got the car yesterday, and you want to me to make a commitment already :angry: I need to gather my thoughts and my plan of action. I pROmise you this, WHEN I LIFT IT YOU will be the one to do it
> *



There- I fixed it for ya- cause there aint no way you are gettin away withouth liftin it :biggrin: Ill make it disapear for a little while=-- then jus deliver it with a bill :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:34 PM~12095113
> *FAIL :thumbsdown:
> 
> I NEVER use GOD's name in vain, and wasn't thinking it either!
> *



OK- ill give you a pass and try and believe you :biggrin: 

Dont forget about what you are suppose to take care of this week if you can for me please


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12095132
> *OK- ill give you a pass and try and believe you :biggrin:
> 
> Dont forget about what you are suppose to take care of this week if you can for me please
> *


*Got it on my list  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12095136
> *Got it on my list
> *


THANK YOU B*RO*THER!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 09:31 PM~12095089
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, TOPTHIS, SWIPH
> 
> What's cracken RUBEN?
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 7 2008, 08:47 PM~12095205
> *whats up homie?
> *


*Chillen homie, just getting ready to go paint the town :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 09:20 PM~12094989
> *4 months  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 


Can I get a loan? Not a payday loan...I need a long term cuz I need a frame, undies, setup, and candy....

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 8 2008, 01:31 AM~12097267
> *:0  :0  :0
> Can I get a loan? Not a payday loan...I need a long term cuz I need a frame, undies, setup, and candy....
> 
> ...



shit chris-- you travelin all the time-- ROllin brand new Navis on Asanti 24s-- we gonna start askin your for loans :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

got damn its late and yes Sean had the six five hopping fe has pics to prove it!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 8 2008, 02:29 AM~12097353
> *got damn its late and yes Sean had the six five hopping fe has pics to prove it!
> *


Im sic of hearin bout it- I wanna see the pics already..... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 02:42 AM~12097283
> *shit chris-- you travelin all the time-- ROllin brand new Navis on Asanti 24s--  we gonna start askin your for loans :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 


Shit..if they were asanti's I'd slang em for some candy... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 08:18 PM~12094960
> *The only thing I baby is Mikayla fool. Ask Cip, Ralph, Chuck, and Paul fROm GOOD TIMES and they will tell you I was trying to hop the 65 vert on the way back fROm LJ
> *


true, he was hopping the 65 coming back from LJ. It looked good hopping


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 07:27 PM~12093940
> *Thanks bRO, it's on and cracken. Now I can be gay and say built not bought :biggrin:
> *


For sure. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DO COLORADO.........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 07:27 PM~12093940
> *Thanks bRO, it's on and cracken. Now I can be gay and say built not bought :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 7 2008, 08:13 PM~12094919
> *What you needin to get
> *


compressor???or some bags only need two


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12090596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GOING TO LOOK NICE WHEN IT 'S DONE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12090596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

G
O
O
D
M
O
R
N
I
N
G



T
T
M
F
T



:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dime Piece Caprice_@Nov 8 2008, 09:07 AM~12098122
> *compressor???or some bags only need two
> *


what car is it goin on??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin: Hey yo Tharen I got three air bags at the house... $$$ talks...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=

ALSO WILL SELL THE CAR WITH NO HYDRAULICS. DOES ANYBODY JUST WANT THE HYDRAULICS? OR THE WHEELS OR THE GRILL I WILL PART OUT THOSE THINGS. THIS WILL KNOCK THE PRICE DOWN ALOT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 12:44 PM~12098932
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=
> 
> ALSO WILL SELL THE CAR WITH NO HYDRAULICS. DOES ANYBODY JUST WANT THE HYDRAULICS? OR THE WHEELS OR THE GRILL I WILL PART OUT THOSE THINGS. THIS WILL KNOCK THE PRICE DOWN ALOT.
> *


If the rims were 13's I would definitely scoop them up!!! How much for the lifts???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 8 2008, 11:42 AM~12098920
> *Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:  Hey yo Tharen I got three air bags at the house... $$$ talks...
> *


I NEED SOME VALVES-- what ya got?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 01:59 PM~12099661
> *:biggrin:
> *


I was gonna say why you smilin- but then I thought about it-- and I guess its better then hearin you mumble :biggrin: 

WHATS UP *****-- when you ROllin bac up this way


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

thinkin bout selling the gold center d's! hit me up if interested! dont need to sell them so no lowballers!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 8 2008, 02:15 PM~12099737
> *thinkin bout selling the gold center d's!  hit me up if interested! dont need to sell them so no lowballers!
> *


*I'll give you $500, and you can keep the tires.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 11:44 AM~12098932
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=
> 
> ALSO WILL SELL THE CAR WITH NO HYDRAULICS. DOES ANYBODY JUST WANT THE HYDRAULICS? OR THE WHEELS OR THE GRILL I WILL PART OUT THOSE THINGS. THIS WILL KNOCK THE PRICE DOWN ALOT.
> *


*Once you sell this what you got in the works?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

man who ever took that pix realy knows how to work a camera lol :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

24/7 whats up for tonight?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12100621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*The home cooking must be good Big L Dawg :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 05:41 PM~12100631
> *24/7 whats up for tonight?
> *


*I dunno, don't wanna stay out too late, I have church in the morning :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:43 PM~12100654
> *I dunno, don't wanna stay out too late, I have church in the morning :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:43 PM~12100645
> *The home cooking must be good Big L Dawg :biggrin:
> *


damn fucker I was just telling my homie that I'm getting big my woman been cooking like crazy lately


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2008, 05:45 PM~12100665
> *damn fucker I was just telling my homie that I'm getting big my woman been cooking like crazy lately
> *


*Starting to look like the RO Prez :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 05:45 PM~12100658
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*What u thinking??????????????????*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *painloc21*, RO4LIFE 719

*Q~vo pRimO!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:47 PM~12100681
> *What u thinking??????????????????
> *



to bad its saturday :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 05:50 PM~12100697
> *to bad its saturday  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:46 PM~12100675
> *Starting to look like the RO Prez :0
> *


just trying to roll like the big dawgs :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 05:50 PM~12100697
> *to bad its saturday  :roflmao:
> *


*You mean for AG's? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2008, 05:51 PM~12100705
> *just trying to roll like the big dawgs :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:52 PM~12100710
> *You mean for AG's? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2008, 05:53 PM~12100719
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*How did I know :roflmao: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:55 PM~12100727
> *How did I know :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2008, 05:45 PM~12100665
> *damn fucker I was just telling my homie that I'm getting big my woman been cooking like crazy lately
> *


YOU DO LOOK A LITTLE BIGGER, BUT THATS GOOD JUST INCASE YOU HAVE TO CHOKE SOMEBODY OUT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 05:46 PM~12100675
> *Starting to look like the RO Prez :0
> *


DAMN *****- if you talkin bout of the northern chapter- thats a low blow-- if you talkin bout you-- atleast we can see that Larry has a nec :biggrin: 



As far as church tomorow-- dont forget your list


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 05:11 PM~12100470
> *Once you sell this what you got in the works?
> *


LECAB CADDY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 06:48 PM~12101054
> *DAMN *****- if you talkin bout of the northern chapter- thats a low blow-- if you talkin bout you-- atleast we can see that Larry has a nec :biggrin:
> As far as church tomorow-- dont forget your list
> *


*I have a neck :angry: :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12101060
> *LECAB CADDY
> *


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I called you today, but no answer. Left a vm.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12101060
> *LECAB CADDY
> *


Damn bROther- you kept that a secret when we was talkin huh- its ok- I wanna see th hopper anyways


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 06:52 PM~12101093
> *Damn bROther- you kept that a secret when we was talkin huh- its ok- I wanna see th hopper anyways
> *


 :0 THATS A SECRET


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 06:53 PM~12101098
> *:0 THATS A SECRET
> *



Not anymore :biggrin: 

its ok- nobody would believe me anyways- I mean- who in there right mind would sell that 90d out coupe for a hoppin Gbody  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 06:55 PM~12101110
> *Not anymore :biggrin:
> 
> its ok- nobody would believe me anyways- I mean- who in there right mind would sell that 90d out coupe for a hoppin Gbody   :biggrin:
> *


ON HOLD FOR NOW TILL I GET THINGS TAKEN CARE OF WITH THIS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 06:59 PM~12101138
> *ON HOLD FOR NOW TILL I GET THINGS TAKEN CARE OF WITH THIS
> *


You should jus keep it- and do it with it instead :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 07:13 PM~12101225
> *You should jus keep it- and do it with it instead :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULD BE TORE UP. SO I BOUGHT A CAR JUST TO BEAT THE HELL OUT OF, WITH LOWRIDER RULES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 07:15 PM~12101248
> *IT WOULD BE TORE UP. SO I BOUGHT A CAR JUST TO BEAT THE HELL OUT OF, WITH LOWRIDER RULES
> *


It would be so fuccin gangsta to see this car hittin like that though- but I feel ya bRO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 07:48 PM~12101051
> *YOU DO LOOK A LITTLE BIGGER, BUT THATS GOOD JUST INCASE YOU HAVE TO CHOKE SOMEBODY OUT
> *


just incase this recession kicks in harder and I don't eat for a few weeks I'll be good :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 8 2008, 06:48 PM~12100686
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Q~vo pRimO!
> *



Just got bacc from my nephews Birthday party. Shannas oldest boy turned 16 today. I gave him that Buicc that i had been workin on a while bacc. He was mad cheesed. Imma help him get it painted and get the air ride on it too. I just told him all he has to do was keep A's and B's at school and stay outta trouble. What have you been up to. The Imp looks like a good project car. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12100621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make you both look like Joey next to me :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 8 2008, 11:17 PM~12102860
> *Just got bacc from my nephews Birthday party. Shannas oldest boy turned 16 today. I gave him that Buicc that i had been workin on a while bacc. He was mad cheesed. Imma help him get it painted and get the air ride on it too. I just told him all he has to do was keep A's and B's at school and stay outta trouble. What have you been up to. The Imp looks like a good project car. Let me know if you need any help.
> *


Man homie-- thats some tight shit-- Im pretty sure your cuzo would be pROud of you for doin somethin like that. If more people would do stuff like this- there might be alot less kids out there sellin crac and stealin our rides.
Keep it up dawg.

go chec out the art/music section in the forums- theres a freestyle section in it-- I put somethin in it las night I think you would like


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 8 2008, 11:17 PM~12102860
> *Just got bacc from my nephews Birthday party. Shannas oldest boy turned 16 today. I gave him that Buicc that i had been workin on a while bacc. He was mad cheesed. Imma help him get it painted and get the air ride on it too. I just told him all he has to do was keep A's and B's at school and stay outta trouble. What have you been up to. The Imp looks like a good project car. Let me know if you need any help.
> *


*That's what's up pRimO  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THE G~TIMERS REPPEN IN COLORADO ..........  


















































































*WE STILL PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE ROCKIES....HOLD IT DOWN GOODTIMERS......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:11 AM~12103481
> *THE G~TIMERS REPPEN IN COLORADO ..........
> 
> 
> ...


*Ah shit Chuck's posting the thROw backs :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:16 AM~12103517
> *Ah shit Chuck's posting the thROw backs  :biggrin:
> *


*SIMON HOMIE...MISS THEM VATOS!!! I HAD RO............* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103333
> *
> go chec out the art/music section in the forums- theres a freestyle section in it-- I put somethin in it las night I think you would like
> *




I went there to check it out
N see what you all about
I clicked "quik reply" cause I thought I could spit
But I'm drunk as fuck right now
And can't do shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:20 AM~12103534
> *SIMON HOMIE...MISS THEM VATOS!!! I HAD RO............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*That's firme perRO! I stole this pic of us fROm you :biggrin: 








*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 9 2008, 01:21 AM~12103543
> *I went there to check it out
> N see what you all about
> I clicked "quik reply" cause I thought I could spit
> ...


Come on *****- some drunk flows are the best- all fucd up sayin dumb shit. Sean use to leave em on my myspace all the time- well I think he was drunk anyways :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:26 AM~12103568
> *Come on *****- some drunk flows are the best- all fucd up sayin dumb shit. Sean use to leave em on my myspace all the time- well I think he was drunk anyways :biggrin:
> *


*******, some of my flows were tyte :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:26 AM~12103566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Pinche Jerry, that foo is funny! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:28 AM~12103574
> *******, some of my flows were tyte :biggrin:
> *


I know- I was jus fuccin wit ya since you be hidin and shit :biggrin:

I wish you wouldnt have deleted your page- I was wantin to grab a couple I put on there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:29 AM~12103582
> *I know- I was jus fuccin wit ya since you be hidin and shit :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:31 AM~12103592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*UNITY :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:31 AM~12103592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going live in the 602 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:30 AM~12103584
> *:angry:
> *


Dont be angry- you know I only call em like I see me- OR DONT SEE EM I SHOULD SAY :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 02:26 AM~12103568
> *Come on *****- some drunk flows are the best- all fucd up sayin dumb shit. Sean use to leave em on my myspace all the time- well I think he was drunk anyways :biggrin:
> *



Well when you done with your shit
We'll have to drink some crown and spit
But my problem is that I think of good rhymes
At the wrong time
And look like ass at the moment
So give me a donut
or a cookie
Cuz I got no neck
I put in hard ass work
To look like *Shrek*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:28 AM~12103578
> *Pinche Jerry, that foo is funny! :biggrin:
> *












































































*THATS A MUTHA FUCKEN GOODTIMER...............*  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX

2 unknows huh-- why you hidin Sean- is your phone blowin up tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 02:31 AM~12103592
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Who's that movie star in the *RO* jersey???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103621
> *Who's that movie star in the RO jersey???
> *


*He's not a movie star, just a Local Celebrity :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 02:41 AM~12103630
> *He's not a movie star, just a Local Celebrity :cheesy:
> *



Keep it PIMPIN...PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:38 AM~12103615
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX
> 
> ...


*This ******! Why u worried about me Foo. I already paid you ur allowance for the week. ******, I'm not ur daddy!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103621
> *Who's that movie star in the RO jersey???
> *


SHIT- you dont even wanna see the movies he be makin-- if you thought R.Kelly was bad- he aint got nothin on R.O. PIMPIN SEAN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:43 AM~12103646
> *SHIT- you dont even wanna see the movies he be makin-- if you thought R.Kelly was bad- he aint got nothin on R.O. PIMPIN SEAN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Keeps me young! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:42 AM~12103639
> *This ******! Why u worried about me Foo. I already paid you ur allowance for the week. ******, I'm not ur daddy!
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 02:42 AM~12103639
> *This ******! Why u worried about me Foo. I already paid you ur allowance for the week. ******, I'm not ur daddy!
> *




I ain't worried bout you...but I'll take some allowance.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:43 AM~12103651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*fROm CHUCKIEBOY13 to CHUCKIEBOY63, to FULLTIME~HUSTLE*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:42 AM~12103639
> *This ******! Why u worried about me Foo. I already paid you ur allowance for the week. ******, I'm not ur daddy!
> *


Ill be happy when you drop off Plagues caddy to me-- Ill take it as a late Bday present-and an early bday present- and my christmas present as well :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:43 AM~12103653
> *Keeps me young! :biggrin:
> *


***** I know- I tried to explain to these ****** why you only 19 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:33 AM~12103599
> *THATS RIGHT............... :biggrin:*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 02:45 AM~12103663
> *Ill be happy when you drop off Plagues caddy to me*



I'll just be happy with a Plaque.




Funny how one letter can change the whole word. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 02:47 AM~12103669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:45 AM~12103663
> *Ill be happy when you dROp off Plagues caddy to me-- Ill take it as a late Bday present-and an early bday present- and my Christmas present as well :biggrin:
> *



*FIX.T  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:45 AM~12103661
> *fROm CHUCKIEBOY13 to CHUCKIEBOY63, to FULLTIME~HUSTLE
> *


*LIKE THE OLDIE JAM HOMIE....."IM STILL HERE"*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:49 AM~12103680
> *LIKE THE OLDIE JAM HOMIE....."IM STILL HERE"
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tight picture of us. Reppen our clubs and our hoods!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:41 AM~12103630
> *He's not a movie star, just a Local CelebROty :cheesy:
> *


I fixed it for ya- :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:53 AM~12103691
> *I fixed it for ya-  :biggrin:
> *


*Look at the one I had to fix for you. You F'd up twice  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:52 AM~12103688
> *That's a tight picture of us. Reppen our clubs and our hoods!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:52 AM~12103688
> *That's a tight picture of us. Reppen our clubs and our hoods!
> *


fuCCin gangsters :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:55 AM~12103700
> *fuCCin gangsters  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 01:54 AM~12103698
> *Look at the one I had to fix for you. You F'd up twice
> *


*****- I got 3 LIL screens up at once tryin to do things-- give me a pass or somethin this time-- you know that shit dont ever happen :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:58 AM~12103704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SS is dope as fuc-- gotta love that shit!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 02:03 AM~12103717
> *THATS SS is dope as fuc-- gotta love that shit!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO??? Nice pics Chuck!!! The pics live'n up the topic... Swiph I ain't got any valves...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/909962936.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 9 2008, 08:35 AM~12104218
> *
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/909962936.html
> *


 :0 That sucks, I knew once I commited to my rag 4 something better would come up.  With a 58 rag, you are king of the car show, and king of the streets, IMO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 08:46 AM~12104263
> *:0 That sucks, I knew once I commited to my rag 4 something better would come up.   With a 58 rag, you are king of the car show, and king of the streets, IMO.
> *


I know I wish I had 10 more stacks that fucker will bring in over 100 when done


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 9 2008, 08:20 AM~12104155
> *Whutz good CO??? Nice pics Chuck!!! The pics live'n up the topic... Swiph I ain't got any valves...
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 9 2008, 09:35 AM~12104218
> *
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/909962936.html
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 9 2008, 08:49 AM~12104280
> *I know I wish I had 10 more stacks that fucker will bring in over 100 when done
> *


*I had the ferria 4 days ago :banghead: I'm gonna ask homie if I can rescind the deal, and I'll let him keep a stack for his troubles hno: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 08:55 AM~12104302
> *I had the ferria 4 days ago :banghead:  I'm gonna ask homie if I can rescind the deal, and I'll let him keep a stack for his troubles hno:
> *


 :0 
fuck if I had that kinda spread I'd be all over that 8
You can call it money in the bank,shit that's a retirement plan :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:28 AM~12104187
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *





:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:46 AM~12104263
> *:0 That sucks, I knew once I commited to my rag 4 something better would come up.   With a 58 rag, you are king of the car show, and king of the streets, IMO.
> *


Your dream car is calling you are you gonna answer the phone :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 08:46 AM~12104263
> *:0 That sucks, I knew once I commited to my rag 4 something better would come up.   With a 58 rag, you are king of the car show, and king of the streets, IMO.
> *


THe owner says the car needs completely gone through. From the floor pans to the trunk pans. The moldings werent ever put bac on the car cause when it had its amatuer resto done- they couldnt get the clips so they didnt put em on... It has a ghetto ass 4spd in it  Its not an original 348 car either- it came with a 283.

Ya- its a 58 Rag-- but its gonna take alot fo money to get it to a 100grand- IM NOT SAYIN IT CANT BE DONE OF COURSE- Im jus sayin uless you got 55-60k right this min -- IT AINT WORTH IT- cause thats what it would take to make it happen.
THe owners words on the cars body work job were
"ITS NOWHERE NEAR A FIRST CLASS JOB"-- 

NO MATTER WHAT- all 58 RAGS are good investments- no matter what you put in em- YOU WILL GET OUT EM-- but this is a high dollar PROJECT


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103333
> *Man homie-- thats some tight shit-- Im pretty sure your cuzo would be pROud of you for doin somethin like that. If more people would do stuff like this-  there might be alot less kids out there sellin crac and stealin our rides.
> Keep it up dawg.
> 
> ...



Yeah well the way i figure it is that if we dont show the younger generation a different way and if we lead them down the same path we have gone down then when they fucc up we cant blame them. The only ones to blame our ourselves. I am a product of what my big homies made me. My primo Sean IS and WAS the single biggest influence on my life thats why i named my son after him. But im gonna take the life lessons he gave me and improve upon them and make sure my Nephews dont follow in my traccs. And that is my public service announcement for the day! I now return you to your regular lowrider programing.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103333
> *go chec out the art/music section in the forums- theres a freestyle section in it-- I put somethin in it las night I think you would like
> *



I went and droped somethin right quicc too.


----------



## xMORENITAx (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone know where I can fix up my 1996 Blazer?
I just bought it, I've never fixed a car before so I need help 
I live in Aurora so I would want to get it around Denver....
It's in pretty good condition except for the back bumper....my ex boyfriend crashed and never fixed it, he messed up the right corner, it's not that bad but it needs to be replaced...and the left side of the bumber has a few scratches on the corner..

So if anyone can help me hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## xMORENITAx (Nov 9, 2008)

I want it to look something like this.....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xMORENITAx_@Nov 9 2008, 02:39 PM~12105889
> *Anyone know where I can fix up my 1996 Blazer?
> I just bought it, I've never fixed a car before so I need help
> I live in Aurora so I would want to get it around Denver....
> ...


give me a shout -/////-- Ill bag it- body dROp it - lay it flat- make it clean- whatever you wanna do-- even suicide them rear doors if ya want..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 9 2008, 04:22 PM~12106399
> *give me a shout dawg- Ill bag it- body dROp it - lay it flat- make it clean- whatever you wanna do-- even suicide them rear doors if ya want..
> *


* :uh: Did you even read before you responded?*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 06:25 PM~12106738
> * :uh: Did you even read before you responded?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 05:25 PM~12106738
> * :uh: Did you even read before you responded?
> *



WOOPS-- :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xMORENITAx_@Nov 9 2008, 02:39 PM~12105889
> *Anyone know where I can fix up my 1996 Blazer?
> I just bought it, I've never fixed a car before so I need help
> I live in Aurora so I would want to get it around Denver....
> ...


DEPENDS ON HOW BAD ITS MESSED UP AND WHERE , YOU CAN GET THE PARTS FROM THE YARDS IN DENVER THEY ARE GOLD MINES DENVER GOT THE BEST YARDS, I MISS THEM. AND DO IT YOURSELF. I DID IT A FEW TIMES MYSELF THEN FIND A PAINT PLACE AND HAVE THEM MATCHED TO YOUR CAR. WILL BE REAL CHEAP TO DO IT THAT WAY.


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 8 2008, 11:06 AM~12098704
> *what car is it goin on??
> *


62 four door


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 9 2008, 08:23 PM~12108466
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


*Where did you ******* end up going?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:28 PM~12108524
> *Where did you ******* end up going?
> *



CHIPOTLE :biggrin: AND HOME DEPOT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

YOU TAKE A DAY OFF AND MISS 10 PAGES GOT DAMN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES? WHAT DID YOU FIND OUT?


----------



## xMORENITAx (Nov 9, 2008)

yea but i'm a girl lol so i'll tell my dad if he can go 2 the yards to fix the bumper that's how he fixed my old car  
but yea so any of u know where i can go get the rest done at?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP MIKE?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xMORENITAx_@Nov 9 2008, 09:51 PM~12109439
> *yea but i'm a girl lol so i'll tell my dad if he can go 2 the yards to fix the bumper that's how he fixed my old car
> but yea so any of u know where i can go get the rest done at?
> *


chec your PMs. your inbox...


----------



## xMORENITAx (Nov 9, 2008)

lol i didnt even notice u call me dawg hahaha i noticed in the messages lol it was funny tho hahaha yeaaa look at some thread called hello or something like that ima girl


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xMORENITAx_@Nov 9 2008, 10:57 PM~12110018
> *lol i didnt even notice u call me dawg hahaha i noticed in the messages lol it was funny tho hahaha yeaaa look at some thread called hello or something like that ima girl
> *


You jus got every guy readin that post to go searchin for that thread-LOL
its all good-- I did it to- :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Somebody needs to snatch this up for a winter project

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/912688372.html


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 01:52 AM~12110509
> *Somebody needs to snatch this up for a winter project
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/912688372.html
> *


That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Morning


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP FE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 01:52 AM~12110509
> *Somebody needs to snatch this up for a winter project
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/912688372.html
> *


Thatz a really good deal for someone that don't mind building it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 9 2008, 10:39 PM~12109330
> *WHAT UP FES? WHAT DID YOU FIND OUT?
> *


Nuthin' I never made it out there, but I'll give you a call later...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 10 2008, 09:41 AM~12111957
> *Thatz a really good deal for someone that don't mind building it up!!!
> *


Thats what Im sayin- its a RUST FREE SUPERSPORT- and it says body work is done- probably still needs some bloccing- but its stilll a hot deal..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Bloods :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Bloods :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 11:09 AM~12112793
> *GOOD Morning Bloods :biggrin:
> *


whats up cuz :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2008, 12:13 PM~12113286
> *whats up cuz :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 12:16 PM~12113309
> *:scrutinize:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Khris Y JR?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 01:20 PM~12113344
> *What up Khris Y JR?
> *


Nothing going on here.Same thing different day and what about you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 10 2008, 12:21 PM~12113354
> *Nothing going on here.Same thing different day and what about you.
> *


Same homie looking for a jale pero aint nada out there ahora
you find that thing you are looking for yet?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 12:20 PM~12113344
> *What up Chris Y JR?
> *


I fixed my name for you  
not much homie just here at work waiting for 5  
so how have you been  
whats up Larry :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2008, 12:25 PM~12113384
> *I fixed my name for you
> not much homie just here at work waiting for 5
> so how have you been
> ...


Been ok I guess waiting on my ride to get here already hopefully before snow hits :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Larry Y John X2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 12:27 PM~12113399
> *Been ok I guess waiting on my ride to get here already hopefully before snow hits :angry:
> *


I heard its supposed to snow by the end of this week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2008, 12:29 PM~12113418
> *I heard its supposed to snow by the end of this week
> *


That sucks


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2008, 01:29 PM~12113418
> *I heard its supposed to snow by the end of this week
> *


I guess that must be cuz im bringing some wyoming weather with me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME
What up fawker why aint you working?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan give me a Family price on those thangs Fawker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2008, 01:29 PM~12113418
> *I heard its supposed to snow by the end of this week
> *


I heard there might be some snow in the grassy areas tomorrow we'll see I guess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 12:42 PM~12113507
> *I heard there might be some snow in the grassy areas tomorrow we'll see I guess
> *


So if I get the Elco sold for 10k can I keep a stack :cheesy: 
help a hungry bastard out :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THE 505 PASSING THRU!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 01:44 PM~12113528
> *So if I get the Elco sold for 10k can I keep a stack :cheesy:
> help a hungry bastard out :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tigger


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you must mean these huh roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 10 2008, 12:54 PM~12113592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey those aint 72's Fawker :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Have a stack ready then


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

no shit they have 16 extra spokes i told you that all my Daytons are 88 my Zeniths are 72.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ok but I'll give you 700
and you can leave the china adapters and knock offs on em


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Those are read dayton kos and yeah i would give you some china adapter and keep the origina dayton adapters they are only five hole


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You better go hustle 300 more dollars fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 10 2008, 01:10 PM~12113723
> *You better go hustle 300 more dollars fool
> *


How about I just rent em off you.
We all know I aint gonna have the car that long anyways


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn for 1k they better come with the adapters and KO's :rant:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 02:11 PM~12113731
> *How about I just rent em off you.
> We all know I aint gonna have the car that long anyways
> *


We could put my daytons on the rag and keep it in my garage also now thats another option


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How bout you keep the Remingtons? :yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 02:14 PM~12113751
> *Damn for 1k they better come with the adapters and KO's :rant:
> *


They would fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 10 2008, 01:15 PM~12113754
> *We could put my daytons on the rag and keep it in my garage also now thats another option
> *


 :loco:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 02:15 PM~12113755
> *How bout you keep the Remingtons? :yes:
> *


You pay to take them off and not get ruined either they got like 100 miles on them if even that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess I'll have to work on it  
Bring em down maybe we can make out a rent to own contract...You aint using em anyways and you got like 4 pairs of D's and a set of Z's ......rich bastard :rant:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Call me we'll work something out I really want D's or Z's on this vert since Imma drive the shit outta it :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*$1000 is about the going rate on old school D's right now.  Don't think you will find a better deal than that right now.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 12:52 AM~12110509
> *Somebody needs to snatch this up for a winter project
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/912688372.html
> *


*I might have to do that. Then I can have a matching pair :cheesy:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 01:25 PM~12113834
> *I might have to do that. Then I can have a matching pair :cheesy:
> *


baller :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 10 2008, 12:54 PM~12113592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*got some remington's with less than 100 miles on them up for grabs*
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 01:50 PM~12114061
> *<span style='color:red'>No RO members are permitted to buy these!
> 
> sorry ROy  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 01:40 PM~12113959
> *baller :cheesy:
> *


*I'm getting a loan fROm Tony :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12114396
> *No RO members are permitted to buy these!
> 
> sorry ROy
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:25 PM~12114400
> *I'm getting a loan fROm Tony :0
> *


 :0 
Tony got all da monies :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 02:26 PM~12114410
> *  :dunno:
> *


*We don't ROll buffs in our chapter  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:33 PM~12114495
> *We don't ROll buffs in our chapter
> *


 :0 
New Rule huh?
That's cool,might have to twist a few arms.I know Colorado favors those quite a bit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12114590
> *:0
> New Rule huh?
> That's cool,might have to twist a few arms.I know Colorado favors those quite a bit :biggrin:
> *


*I'm born and raised here, and I know better than that. Some Coloradoans don't know better. :cheesy: Thick whites get no play on my rides!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:45 PM~12114616
> *I'm born and raised here, and I know better than that.  Some Coloradoans don't know better.  :cheesy: Thick whites get no play on my rides!
> *


  *ES TODO.........*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:33 PM~12114495
> *We don't ROll buffs in our chapter
> *


BUFFS- OG REMS- FATS- whatever they wanna call em-- nothin of the sort!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12114396
> *No RO members are permitted to buy these!
> 
> sorry ROy
> *


Dont let him lie to ya ROy- he told Cippy he could hang em on his wall :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know Cippie rolls em and I thought I seen em on the 5 rag and I know they came on TP that's why I was like what am I missing here?
O'well.......Imma ban em soon too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12114817
> *I know Cippie rolls em and I thought I seen em on the 5 rag and I know they came on TP that's why I was like what am I missing here?
> O'well.......Imma ban em soon too :biggrin:
> *


JK they look "ok" if they are clean,not my style but they are "ok"


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12114817
> *I know Cippie rolls em and I thought I seen em on the 5 rag and I know they came on TP that's why I was like what am I missing here?
> O'well.......Imma ban em soon too :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN- :biggrin: 

Jus kiddin. 
When they are on a vehicle that is first purchased-- its ok- 
BUT THE FIRST THING THAT HAS TO BE CHANGED IS THE TIRES- NO EXCEPTIONS

Now-- since Sean didnt do shit but charge batteries and put in gas on both of those rides-- He didnt break any rules :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn if I woulda know the Remingtons sold this good I woulda took the ones off of TP already had like 4 PM's on them :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:12 PM~12114958
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN- :biggrin:
> 
> Jus kiddin.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12114817
> *I know Cippie rolls em and I thought I seen em on the 5 rag and I know they came on TP that's why I was like what am I missing here?
> O'well.......Imma ban em soon too :biggrin:
> *


*I was trying to wear those ones out on the 5 rag since the wheels came with them, and was close to doing it. It's not an RO rule but it is stROngly encouraged not to ROll them ugly fawkers!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:02 PM~12114835
> *JK they look "ok" if they are clean,not my style but they are "ok"
> *


They are only clean if the car doesnt ROll anywhere- it has to sit still and not move from the time you mount em up-- - and you especialy cant ride 3 wheel on em-- then they are totaly inforgiven :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got some Zenith style real Dayton knock offs for sale also :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:13 PM~12114966
> *damn if I woulda know the Remingtons sold this good I woulda took the ones off of TP already had like 4 PM's on them :0
> *


*If ur gonna ROll fats, Remingtons are the way to go. Them are some ol' school tires.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:16 PM~12114996
> *If ur gonna ROll fats, Remingtons are the way to go. Them are some ol' school tires.
> *


Yeah and they are apparently worth a few dollars :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:15 PM~12114987
> *I got some Zenith style real Dayton knock offs for sale also :0  :biggrin:
> *


*Damn foo, ur selling everything to get the wheels for free :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:17 PM~12115007
> *Damn foo, ur selling everything to get the wheels for free :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all hustle no love


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:13 PM~12114966
> *damn if I woulda know the Remingtons sold this good I woulda took the ones off of TP already had like 4 PM's on them :0
> *


Damn *****-- I thought u was a vet in this shit-- all kinds of ****** be dROolin over those ugly ass things. You can sell them bitches and go buy 2 sets of skinnies :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:17 PM~12115003
> *Yeah and they are apparently worth a few dollars :biggrin:
> *


*If any one asks.....you have 2 sets for sale, because Cip is selling his remingtons too. :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:18 PM~12115016
> *all hustle no love
> *


* :0 thatswhatimtalkenbout.com  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, *painloc21, greenmerc77*, GOODTIMESROY

*What's cracken Wedo and Paul?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:18 PM~12115016
> *all hustle no love
> *


JK but hell yeah I gotta hustle somehow can't just tell the wife tonight(over a romantic Top Ramen meal)
"Baby Imma buy some Dayton's"
"I know I aint got a job but doe's mudda fuckas be looking fresh on the ride"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:18 PM~12115017
> *Damn *****-- I thought u was a vet in this shit-- all kinds of ****** be dROolin over those ugly ass things. You can sell them bitches and go buy 2 sets of skinnies :biggrin:
> *


Trying to get some Cokers :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12115045
> *JK but hell yeah I gotta hustle somehow can't just tell the wife tonight(over a romantic Top Ramen meal)
> "Baby Imma buy some Dayton's"
> "I know I aint got a job but doe's mudda fuckas be looking fresh on the ride"
> ...


*"I'll even let you sit shot gun baby" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Swiph, Sean and everyone else?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:24 PM~12115070
> *"I'll even let you sit shot gun baby" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 10 2008, 03:26 PM~12115094
> *What up Swiph, Sean and everyone else?
> *


What up PIMPIN- you gonna be around the phone later on?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 04:16 PM~12114996
> *If ur gonna ROll fats, Remingtons are the way to go. Them are some ol' school tires.
> *


Too bad they don't make them remmington fats anymore


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 04:22 PM~12115055
> *Trying to get some Cokers :cheesy:
> *


if your talking 520s I'd think hard about that not good on the highway and phillipa already bought 6 of them because two of them just fell apart I guess or fucked up somehow and he doesn't even drive his ride that much


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12115111
> *Too bad they don't make them remmington fats anymore
> *


 :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:30 PM~12115129
> *if your talking 520s I'd think hard about that not good on the highway and phillipa already bought 6 of them because two of them just fell apart I guess or fucked up somehow and he doesn't even drive his ride that much
> *


Well there goes that Idea....maybe just to show????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:30 PM~12115129
> *if your talking 520s I'd think hard about that not good on the highway and phillipa already bought 6 of them because two of them just fell apart I guess or fucked up somehow and he doesn't even drive his ride that much
> *


I heard they cant handle the heat -- Ihad a homie have the same shit happen on his FleetWood-- brand new 520 jus fallin apart after a trip to and from denver in ONE DAY...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12115107
> *What up PIMPIN- you gonna be around the phone later on?
> *



Yeah ill tell the broad to leave it with me for the next few hours.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:30 PM~12115129
> *if your talking 520s I'd think hard about that not good on the highway and phillipa already bought 6 of them because two of them just fell apart I guess or fucked up somehow and he doesn't even drive his ride that much
> *


THIS IS TRUE. ON HIGHWAY LONG WAYS NO GOOD. CITY DRIVING YES. I'M OVER 600 JUST IN TIRES IN ONE YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:31 PM~12115151
> *I heard they cant handle the heat -- Ihad a homie have the same shit happen on his FleetWood-- brand new 520 jus fallin apart after a trip to and from denver in ONE DAY...
> *


Damn I really am gonna focus on Rollin the ride alot too


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12115159
> *THIS IS TRUE. ON HIGHWAY LONG WAYS NO GOOD. CITY DRIVING YES. I'M OVER 600 JUST IN TIRES IN ONE YEAR
> *


And you are even on 14s to - huh bROther. 13s are absolutely rediculous


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2008, 04:32 PM~12115159
> *THIS IS TRUE. ON HIGHWAY LONG WAYS NO GOOD. CITY DRIVING YES. I'M OVER 600 JUST IN TIRES IN ONE YEAR
> *


Thanks for helping out Phillipa because that shit is expensive but when you got money falling off the wagon like yourself there fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12115165
> *Damn I really am gonna focus on Rollin the ride alot too
> *


*With your ROom looken like this, what are you worried about? :dunno: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SWIPH, Grimmis, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY, MOSTHATED CC, plague, cold hard cash


Damn- start talkin 520s and ugly ass fat whites and the room gets full :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 04:35 PM~12115190
> *With your ROom looken like this, what are you worried about? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


he complains on how stiff the bed is


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12115194
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SWIPH, Grimmis, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY, MOSTHATED CC, plague, cold hard cash
> Damn- start talkin 520s and ugly ass fat whites and the room gets full :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:36 PM~12115205
> *he complains on how stiff the bed is
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12115190
> *With your ROom looken like this, what are you worried about? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I spent the little ends I had....I gotta get me a job soon


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:34 PM~12115181
> *Thanks for helping out Phillipa because that shit is expensive but when you got money falling off the wagon like yourself there fuck it :cheesy:
> *


THEY LOOK GET AND GET ALL THE ATTENTION. PEOPLE LOVE TO LOOK AT MY TIRES GIVES IT A GOOD LOOK AND MY A ARMS ARE EXTENDED, I DONT HAVE MONEY FOOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:36 PM~12115205
> *he complains on how stiff the bed is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:34 PM~12115179
> *And you are even on 14s to - huh bROther. 13s are absolutely rediculous
> *


YEP 14X7 5-20-14


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2008, 03:38 PM~12115219
> *THEY LOOK GET AND GET ALL THE ATTENTION. PEOPLE LOVE TO LOOK AT MY TIRES GIVES IT A GOOD LOOK AND MY A ARMS ARE EXTENDED, I DONT HAVE MONEY FOOL
> *


Nobody that Rolls that RO Plaque is broke dog you can save that drama


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2008, 04:38 PM~12115219
> *THEY LOOK GET AND GET ALL THE ATTENTION. PEOPLE LOVE TO LOOK AT MY TIRES GIVES IT A GOOD LOOK AND MY A ARMS ARE EXTENDED, I DONT HAVE MONEY FOOL
> *


How you gonna talk about now money when you knew your arms were extended and still bought 520s?? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12115190
> *With your ROom looken like this, what are you worried about? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I see this pic everywhere- its on peeps myspaces everywhere-- Im still tryin to figure out whos it is- :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:40 PM~12115239
> *How you gonna talk about now money when you knew your arms were extended and still bought 520s?? :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT LOOKS BEST, :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:40 PM~12115239
> *How you gonna talk about now money when you knew your arms were extended and still bought 520s?? :biggrin:
> *


I know huh?
Ask Larry what my wheels looked like when I was tuckin 2" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:41 PM~12115251
> *I know huh?
> Ask Larry what my wheels looked like when I was tuckin 2" :biggrin:
> *


On the LS at Cinco 2 years ago....wire wheels with matching wire Tires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:42 PM~12115265
> *On the LS at Cinco 2 years ago....wire wheels with matching wire Tires :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COLORADO DOES HAVE ALOT OF WIDE WHITES. WHEN I HAD MY BLACK SPOKES I WAS LIKE I WANT SOME THIN WHITES. HE WAS LIKE ALL WE GOT IS WIDES. SO I HAD HIM PUT THEM ON. THE REMINGTONS DO LOOK GOOD AND WIDES LOOK GOOD ON SOME CARS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:45 PM~12114616
> *I'm born and raised here, and I know better than that.  Some Coloradoans don't know better.  :cheesy: Thick whites get no play on my rides!
> *



x1,000,000


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 04:44 PM~12115293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tits :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

look at ur pm


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2008, 03:46 PM~12115306
> *COLORADO DOES HAVE ALOT OF WIDE WHITES. WHEN I HAD MY BLACK SPOKES I WAS LIKE I WANT SOME THIN WHITES. HE WAS LIKE ALL WE GOT IS WIDES. SO I HAD HIM PUT THEM ON. THE REMINGTONS DO LOOK GOOD AND WIDES LOOK GOOD ON SOME CARS*


Ya-- old cadillacs with hubcaps and thats about it-- 

OH wait a sec-- Ill take a 39 master deluxe on them cokers 2 :biggrin: 

but still aint choosen either one of these over skinnies on 72s


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO ????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 10 2008, 03:41 PM~12115249
> *I see this pic everywhere- its on peeps myspaces everywhere-- Im still tryin to figure out whos it is- :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SWIPH...WHY DID YOU TAKE A PIX OF THE SECRET ROOM AT THE HOUSE FOR? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12114396
> *No RO members are permitted to buy these!
> 
> sorry ROy
> *


 :angry: I GOTS SOME ON MY 47 ..ONLY OLD SKOOL GANGTA CARS CAN HAVE THEM ! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:44 PM~12115293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony ....I need a loan homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, locodewey
What up My Kansas Brother


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:52 PM~12117175
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So when that nasty ass 4 gonna bust out Sean,and you gonna sell the conty kit to me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 06:07 PM~12116679
> *DAMN SWIPH...WHY DID YOU TAKE A PIX OF THE SECRET ROOM AT THE HOUSE FOR? :biggrin:
> *


*****- you should know better than that-- mines hidden -- the key word is SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 07:09 PM~12117336
> *So when that nasty ass 4 gonna bust out Sean,and you gonna sell the conty kit to me :biggrin:
> *


He might trade it to ya for some remingtons
:roflmao: 

but then Id have to :machinegun: him and bust the 4 out myself :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 04:41 PM~12115251
> *I know huh?
> Ask Larry what my wheels looked like when I was tuckin 2" :biggrin:
> *


that was one of the first things I mentioned when I looked at your car :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:21 PM~12117486
> *that was one of the first things I mentioned when I looked at your car :biggrin:
> *


That's because Imma broke mofo  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got some Gold Dayton adapters for you Larry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 03:45 PM~12114616
> *I'm born and raised here, and I know better than that.  Some Coloradoans don't know better.  :cheesy: Thick whites get no play on my rides!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:23 PM~12117519
> *I got some Gold Dayton adapters for you Larry :biggrin:
> *


actually I'll probably do away with gold especially if I sell this elco and when my fat whites wear out I'm going back to skinnys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:24 PM~12117529
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I think they would look better if you had these adapters Larry
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:26 PM~12117552
> *actually I'll probably do away with gold especially if I sell this elco and when my fat whites wear out I'm going back to skinnys
> *


I would agree Skinny's look better on Impalas IMO....besides your Bro's of course that fucker is just tha Sickness


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:27 PM~12117559
> *I think they would look better if you had these adapters Larry
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


oh your talking knockoffs I have two ways in gold but how much you asking for those?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12117589
> *oh your talking knockoffs I have two ways in gold but how much you asking for those?
> *


I dunno homie maybe a trade and a lil cash depending on style of KO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:30 PM~12117613
> *I dunno homie maybe a trade and a lil cash depending on style of KO
> *


are those your wheels?? You looking for different knockoffs or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:32 PM~12117635
> *are those your wheels?? You looking for different knockoffs or what?
> *


I'm buying these from Ivan just trying to sell the Tires and adapters to try to get the wheels for cheaper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12117684
> *I'm buying these from Ivan just trying to sell the Tires and adapters to try to get the wheels for cheaper
> *


put those knockoffs on the wheels and tires section someone will buy them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might have the tires sold already though got like 3 offers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:35 PM~12117697
> *put those knockoffs on the wheels and tires section someone will buy them
> *


PM me what they are worth homie I don't really have a clue I never seen this style before


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:37 PM~12117723
> *PM me what they are worth homie I don't really have a clue I never seen this style before
> *


pm sent but personal opinion if it's a dayon wheel stick with a dayton knockoff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma probably keep the KO's and just sell the llantas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:42 PM~12117780
> *Imma probably keep the KO's and just sell the llantas
> *


I don't have daytons so don't want to fake the funk with dayton ko's and a china rim :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 07:09 PM~12117336
> *So when that nasty ass 4 gonna bust out Sean,and you gonna sell the conty kit to me :biggrin:
> *


*The whole body has been blocked for the final time, and is almost ready for paint. Took some parts to colorado bumper too :cheesy: My goal is to have it completed by March 1st. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12117837
> *The whole body has been blocked for the final time, and is almost ready for paint. Took some parts to colorado bumper too :cheesy: My goal is to have it completed by March 1st. :0
> *


damn Colorado Bumper????
Those mofos are expensive....now I know you're a Big Baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12117837
> *The whole body has been blocked for the final time, and is almost ready for paint. Took some parts to colorado bumper too :cheesy: My goal is to have it completed by March 1st. :0
> *


damn it looks like you and Adan gonna be going heads up next year all year long :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 08:46 PM~12117837
> *The whole body has been blocked for the final time, and is almost ready for paint. Took some parts to colorado bumper too :cheesy: My goal is to have it completed by March 1st. :0
> *


completed like how completed?? Just asking march 1st isn't a very long time away it will be here sooner than we think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:50 PM~12117897
> *completed like how completed?? Just asking march 1st isn't a very long time away it will be here sooner than we think
> *


I know huh,imma just go to shows to sell shit outta my car  .With Adan Y Sean coming out next year I have no chance in even thinking of competing... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 07:49 PM~12117879
> *damn Colorado Bumper????
> Those mofos are expensive....now I know you're a Big Baller
> *


*Not really. By the time you pay shipping back and forth or take it your self it all ends up the same, or close to it. At least I know the parts I took are the parts I'll get back, and it's just on the other side of town.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 07:54 PM~12117972
> *Not really. By the time you pay shipping back and forth or take it your self it all ends up the same, or close to it. At least I know the parts I took are the parts I'll get back, and it's just on the other side of town.
> *


That's true


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:50 PM~12117897
> *completed like how completed?? Just asking march 1st isn't a very long time away it will be here sooner than we think*


*Hence why I said "GOAL"  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 08:56 PM~12117993
> *Hence why I said "GOAL"
> *


Good luck Sean I know you'll do a good job bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Next year is my Goal "2010" Season


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 07:54 PM~12117960
> *I know huh,imma just go to shows to sell shit outta my car  .With Adan Y Sean coming out next year I have no chance in even thinking of competing... :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: I don't buy into that BS at all. You pRObably have that rag trey in ur garage all torn apart, talken about, I'm waiting for the title/vin to get corrected, when u pRObably waiting for the undies to get back fROm the chrome shop. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 07:58 PM~12118043
> * :uh: I don't buy into that BS at all. You pRObably have that rag trey in ur garage all torn apart, talken about, I'm waiting for the title/vin to get corrected, when u pRObably waiting for the undies to get back fROm the chrome shop. :0
> *


 :0 
I wish I just wanna cruise my shit next year just hit up shows to kick it with all you guys then bust everything down next Winter ......God willing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12118008
> *Good luck Sean I know you'll do a good job bro
> *


*Thanks bRO, I apprecaye the kind words. I'm just trying to keep up with all you fawkers ROlling sick ass Treys, 59's and rag trey's with an incorrect # :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**appreciate*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 08:02 PM~12118116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn that's shitty!  That trey was bad ass. Wasn't he selling it?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 08:02 PM~12118115
> *Thanks bRO, I apprecaye the kind words. I'm just trying to keep up with all you fawkers ROlling sick ass Treys, 59's and rag trey's with an incorrect # :cheesy:
> *


damn Number has me all messed up Imma probably have to send for the car during a damn snow storm and be like hno: the whole time it is being transported


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok Larry those pics are giving me flashbacks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just posting some pics from offtopic because some of you guys don't go in there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:05 PM~12118169
> *damn Number has me all messed up Imma probably have to send for the car during a damn snow storm and be like  hno: the whole time it is being transported
> *


*The transport companies have millions in insurance money. It might be a good thing if they wrecked and totaled the trey. Then you can get a check for 40-50K :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tucking more than you Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wonder how many of the Impala ones are due to brake failure
I know the Red one aint but looks like a few of the others are


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 09:07 PM~12118216
> *The transport companies have millions in insurance money. It might be a good thing if they wrecked and totaled the trey. Then you can get a check for 40-50K :biggrin:
> *


Then we know whos buying the beer :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 09:08 PM~12118238
> *I wonder how many of the Impala ones are due to brake failure
> I know the Red one aint but looks like a few of the others are
> *


hell I don't want to hear that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 08:07 PM~12118216
> *The transport companies have millions in insurance money. It might be a good thing if they wrecked and totaled the trey. Then you can get a check for 40-50K :biggrin:
> *


I wish I'd be snagging up that 8 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 09:04 PM~12118153
> *Damn that's shitty!  That trey was bad ass. Wasn't he selling it?
> *


Yeah I believe it was for sale at one time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Those pics are sad. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's my contribution








Before DUI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

After DUI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

was that your ride Roy?? It got fucked up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah it was my first ride in CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 09:23 PM~12118535
> *Yeah it was my first ride in CO
> *


you fucked that up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12118551
> *you fucked that up
> *


 :yessad: 
It had a Big ass factory moonroof too


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's why you don't drink and drive into cars. :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12118902
> *That's why you don't drink and drive into cars.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


That Parked car came outta nowhere :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 04:44 PM~12118920
> *That Parked car came outta nowhere :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: did it now are u sure it came outta of nowhere


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 10 2008, 08:48 PM~12118994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: did it now  are u sure it came outta of nowhere
> *


 :yessad: 
at least that what it said I said on the police report


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:49 PM~12119022
> *:yessad:
> at least that what it said I said on the police report
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

still sucks though wrecking any car that u own


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2008, 08:04 PM~12118156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE NO HEART


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2008, 08:54 PM~12119104
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 10:00 PM~12119208
> *BUDDY
> *



what up


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 10 2008, 06:21 PM~12116845
> *What up Tony ....I need a loan homie :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM, U BETTER COME GET IT B4 SEAN BORROWS IT ALL :biggrin: 

WHAT UP ROY ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:05 PM~12119292
> *NO PROBLEM, U BETTER COME GET IT B4 SEAN BORROWS IT ALL :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP ROY ?
> *



glad to see your alive tone :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 09:05 PM~12119292
> *NO PROBLEM, U BETTER COME GET IT B4 SEAN BORROWS IT ALL :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP ROY ?
> *


*I just need 50k :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 10:06 PM~12119308
> *I just need 50k :biggrin:
> *



damn now what ru buyin????????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 PM~12119306
> *glad to see your alive tone :biggrin:
> *


WHERE U BEEN ??? WHERES MY CAPTAIN D'S ? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 PM~12119308
> *I just need 50k :biggrin:
> *


BANK OPENS AT 7AM....WE HAVE ADJUSTABLE RATE PLANS.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:09 PM~12119352
> *WHERE U BEEN ??? WHERES MY CAPTAIN D'S ?  :biggrin:
> *



thats yours and ralphs hangout


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 PM~12119308
> *I just need 50k :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:11 PM~12119378
> *BANK OPENS AT 7AM....WE HAVE ADJUSTABLE RATE PLANS.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 09:05 PM~12119292
> *NO PROBLEM, U BETTER COME GET IT B4 SEAN BORROWS IT ALL :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP ROY ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:45 PM~12114616
> *I'm born and raised here, and I know better than that.  Some Coloradoans don't know better.  :cheesy: Thick whites get no play on my rides!
> *


x2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 10 2008, 09:05 PM~12119292
> *NO PROBLEM, U BETTER COME GET IT B4 SEAN BORROWS IT ALL :biggrin:
> *


Ill be down bright and early- I would head down there now- but its past my curfew- I jus need a small 15K-- I even got collateral- will that help my interest rate :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 10 2008_@ 09:04 PM~12118156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I made it on the list :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO??? nice pics...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 11 2008, 11:37 AM~12124506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 11 2008, 12:37 PM~12124506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 01:17 PM~12124933
> *nice
> *


Putting it down GOODTIMES............


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 12:58 PM~12125510
> *Putting it down GOODTIMES............
> *


sɹǝɯıʇpooƃ pooƃ ƃuıʞooן
oɔ dn sʇɐɥʍ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 PM~12125588
> *sɹǝɯıʇpooƃ pooƃ ƃuıʞooן
> oɔ dn sʇɐɥʍ
> *


*ʍǝɹɔ pǝʇɐɥ ʇsoɯ ǝɥʇ puɐ sıɹɥɔ dn s,ʇɐɥʍ*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 11 2008, 01:20 PM~12125734
> *ʍǝɹɔ pǝʇɐɥ ʇsoɯ ǝɥʇ puɐ sıɹɥɔ dn s,ʇɐɥʍ
> *


not much just here at work tring not to get caught here on LIL by my boss


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

must be nice to have the day off JR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*T T T*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 02:56 PM~12126164
> *must be nice to have the day off JR
> *


It was................ :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12127580
> *It was................ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12127580
> *It was................ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 05:07 PM~12127580
> *It was................ :biggrin:
> *


sure was


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

not for me  
Shits getting old


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF MY BROTHERS IN ARMS REPRESENTING AND PUTTING IN WORK FOR THIS WONDERFUL COUNTRY WE ALL CALL HOME....MAY THE FALLEN NOT BE FORGOTTEN AND MAY THERE MEMORIES LIVE ON ....."MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE "TRUE SOLDIERS" THAT CANNOT BE WITH THERE FAMILIAS AND THE FAMILIES THAT WILL NEVER SEE THERE "TRUE SOLDIER AGAIN"..MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL OF YOU AND IT TAKES ALOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO.......

SSG GUTIERREZ
UNITED STATES ARMY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 11 2008, 05:09 PM~12128134
> *JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF MY BROTHERS IN ARMS REPRESENTING AND PUTTING IN WORK FOR THIS WONDERFUL COUNTRY WE ALL CALL HOME....MAY THE FALLEN NOT BE FORGOTTEN AND MAY THERE MEMORIES LIVE ON ....."MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE "TRUE SOLDIERS" THAT CANNOT BE WITH THERE FAMILIAS AND THE FAMILIES THAT WILL NEVER SEE THERE "TRUE SOLDIER AGAIN"..MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL OF YOU AND IT TAKES ALOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO.......
> 
> SSG GUTIERREZ
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*

*Answer ur phone girl!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 11 2008, 05:18 PM~12128190
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Answer ur phone girl!
> *


Everybody wants to be like Sean-- didnt ya know-- :uh: :biggrin: 


the SEAN fROm PUEBLO  :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP RICHIE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 11 2008, 06:18 PM~12128190
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Answer ur phone girl!
> *



LOL :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 11 2008, 06:09 PM~12128134
> *JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF MY BROTHERS IN ARMS REPRESENTING AND PUTTING IN WORK FOR THIS WONDERFUL COUNTRY WE ALL CALL HOME....MAY THE FALLEN NOT BE FORGOTTEN AND MAY THERE MEMORIES LIVE ON ....."MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE "TRUE SOLDIERS" THAT CANNOT BE WITH THERE FAMILIAS AND THE FAMILIES THAT WILL NEVER SEE THERE "TRUE SOLDIER AGAIN"..MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL OF YOU AND IT TAKES ALOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO.......
> 
> SSG GUTIERREZ
> ...


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12125588
> *sɹǝɯıʇpooƃ pooƃ ƃuıʞooן
> oɔ dn sʇɐɥʍ
> *


How in the fuck did you do that?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2008, 06:56 PM~12129175
> *How in the fuck did you do that?
> *


¿ʇɐɥʍ op ı pıp ʍoɥ


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2008, 07:56 PM~12129175
> *How in the fuck did you do that?
> *


Someone has to much time on there hands..............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 07:46 PM~12129683
> *Someone has to much time on there hands..............
> *


¡¡¡ op ʎǝɥʇ ɥɐǝʎ


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12129683
> *Someone has to much time on there hands..............
> *


what's up joe
:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 11 2008, 08:52 PM~12129750
> *¡¡¡ op ʎǝɥʇ ɥɐǝʎ
> *


That goes for you to. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 11 2008, 08:53 PM~12129764
> *what's up joe
> :wave:
> *


Not much and you.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 03:56 PM~12129794
> *Not much and you.
> *


chillin at work


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 11 2008, 08:59 PM~12129843
> *chillin at work
> *


Geeeet to work then :angry: :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 11 2008, 04:01 PM~12129866
> *:angry:
> Geeeet to work then :angry:  :angry:
> *


i ll get back to u on that one
:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2008, 10:11 PM~12119374
> *thats yours and ralphs hangout
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain

http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132415
> *The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/
> *


 :thumbsup: not any disrespect to any of your homies but the best part is when he's talking about Colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 11:39 PM~12132468
> *:thumbsup: not any disrespect to any of your homies but the best part is when he's talking about Colorado
> *


 :nono:  :biggrin: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12132550
> *:nono:    :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 12 2008, 01:18 AM~12132767
> *:0  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


pictar thief


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just had to post this up because its one of the nicest pic's I seen


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12132827
> *pictar thief
> *


asshole


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12132827
> *pictar thief
> *


and I asked him if it was ok :biggrin: and he said cool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 12 2008, 12:33 AM~12132853
> *and I asked him if it was ok  :biggrin: and he said cool
> *


and I'm working on getting my post count up so I need all the post I can get thats not in off topic  help a homie out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 11 2008, 11:39 PM~12132468
> *:thumbsup: not any disrespect to any of your bROthers but the best part is when he's talking about Colorado
> *


FIX T it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Another day at the office fellas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12132827
> *pictar thief
> *


 *:uh: gay*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Bueno Dias Colorado Familia!


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

what up Colorado


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good morning CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Jr? Ready for another day?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP CO?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 12 2008, 06:28 AM~12133444
> *Another day at the office fellas
> *


I didn't think you or JR worked today


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 11 2008, 11:37 AM~12124506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 07:34 AM~12133465
> *Bueno Dias Colorado Familia!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 10 2008, 04:18 PM~12115019
> *If any one asks.....you have 2 sets for sale, because Cip is selling his remingtons too. :0
> *


WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?!!!!!!

THOSE REMINGTONS I HAVE STILL HAVE THE LITTLE NIPPLES ON EM! PLUS THEIR WRAPPED AROUNG 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER D'S!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WIlLIS?!!!!!!
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up Rollerz Only family
whats up colorado riders...
how is the weather? any one got any new rides?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 12 2008, 09:52 AM~12134509
> *WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?!!!!!!
> 
> THOSE REMINGTONS I HAVE STILL HAVE THE LITTLE NIPPLES ON EM! PLUS THEIR WRAPPED AROUNG 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER D'S!
> *


how much for the 72's? :0 
How much for the Remi's?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:15 AM~12134668
> *how much for the 72's? :0
> How much for the Remi's?
> *


NOT EVEN TRYIN TO GET RID OF EM!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 12 2008, 10:25 AM~12134738
> *NOT EVEN TRYIN TO GET RID OF EM!
> *


 :0 
stand up for your wide white rights Cip Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12134767
> *:0
> stand up for your wide white rights Cip Dog :thumbsup:
> *


IM JUST GONNA DO WHAT SEAN WAS GONNA DO "WEAR THEM OUT" AND THEN GET NEW ONES! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 12 2008, 10:30 AM~12134801
> *IM JUST GONNA DO WHAT SEAN WAS GONNA DO "WEAR THEM OUT" AND THEN GET NEW ONES!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They are worth a lil homie I can get em sold for you probably at least put a few bills in your pocket then get the skinnies. Lemme know if you need em sold or just wanna wear em down dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 12 2008, 10:30 AM~12134801
> *IM JUST GONNA DO WHAT SEAN WAS GONNA DO "WEAR THEM OUT" AND THEN GET NEW ONES!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


On another note I got some if you need to "wear" those down also :biggrin: 
they'll be like "damn Cip those fuckers aint never wearing down"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You got an offer of this Larry
2004 Busa
custom 100 percent nothing stock on this bike headers cam kit full exhaust (sidewinder) engine bored out strectch kit lowering links 200 rear tire swirled candy frame custom ostrich seat with candy sprayed over it built for speed definately a show stopper









:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 01:38 PM~12136640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn *RO*y- its like that huh










:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132415
> *The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up BIG TIG-- whats good wit ya


"BIG TIGGER WIT THE GLOC -65 RAGTOP" :biggrin: 

SLOW PAIN--08


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 04:34 PM~12137998
> *Damn ROy- its like that huh
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:16 PM~12138312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 05:27 PM~12138416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:32 PM~12138453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 05:39 PM~12138520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are crazy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:40 PM~12138528
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FROM ONE TO ANOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 05:46 PM~12138600
> *FROM ONE  TO ANOTHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:47 PM~12138612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


it toook me a min cause I was holdin on to george til the end-- but here ya go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:52 PM~12138663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 05:57 PM~12138710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be showin me any childhood pics of you now ROy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- I gotta get to the store and get some groceries before my curfew comes round

See ya when I get bac :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dont worry I found your childhood pic too lmao








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lates I gotta get off too


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 12 2008, 06:01 PM~12138754
> *dont worry I found your childhood pic too lmao
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the pic might be kinda close-- but tha caption is all wrong--
Ive gota playa skils and credentials that go on for days


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up bROthers?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12139007
> *whats up bROthers?
> *



Whats up bROther- why is it so dead up in here today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:21 PM~12139702
> *Whats up bROther- why is it so dead up in here today
> *



no clue :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2008, 07:24 PM~12139734
> *no clue  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Its crazy-- me an ROy try and bring some entertainment to the topic-- and nobody around  




:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12139878
> *Its crazy-- me an ROy try and bring some entertainment to the topic-- and nobody around
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL MAYBE CUZ EVERYBODY WAS WORKIN
















JK FAWKERS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 05:34 PM~12137998
> *Damn ROy- its like that huh
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look at dat? You almost have as many hats as me!!! :biggrin: jus' playin', but my hat game is on point!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TIGGER?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado! I finally got checked in and got some internet service. :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 09:09 PM~12140179
> *What's good Colorado! I finally got checked in and got some internet service.  :angry:
> *



WHERE U AT NOW BUDDY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 12 2008, 07:46 PM~12139919
> *Hey look at dat? You almost have as many hats as me!!!  :biggrin:  jus' playin', but my hat game is on point!!!
> *


This is jus the ones in my livin ROom-- once my bedROom got full- I had to start puttin em somewhere  

I would show ya in there-- but my ROom is always a disaster- got like 100+ pairs of kix stacced up all over the place-- bout to have a shoe sale soon- Ive got like 30 or so Ive never worn- still in the boxes :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 09:14 PM~12140216
> *This is jus the ones in my livin ROom-- once my bedROom got full- I had to start puttin em somewhere
> 
> I would show ya in there-- but my ROom is always a disaster- got like 100+ pairs of kix stacced up all over the place-- bout to have a shoe sale soon- Ive got like 30 or so Ive never worn- still in the boxes :biggrin:
> *



LOL I BET 95 PAIRS OF THEM R JORDANS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 08:09 PM~12140179
> *What's good Colorado! I finally got checked in and got some internet service.  :angry:
> *


Ya I bet that was the pROblem-- you pRObably had some hoes waitin for ya when ya got there and said fuc LIL for the day :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2008, 08:12 PM~12140200
> *WHERE U AT NOW BUDDY?
> *


*Durango  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 09:22 PM~12140308
> *Durango
> *



COOL DO THEY ALREADY HAVE SNOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:15 PM~12140236
> *Ya I bet that was the pROblem-- you pRObably had some hoes waitin for ya when ya got there and said fuc LIL for the day :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: I would never do such a thing!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 PM~12140317
> * :uh: I would never do such a thing!
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2008, 08:15 PM~12140231
> *LOL I BET 95 PAIRS OF THEM R JORDANS
> *


NOT THAT MANY OF EM :uh: Dont forget all my Af-1s-- got bout every color ever made in them :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 08:23 PM~12140317
> * :uh: I would never do such a thing!
> *


I thought you was in Vegas again--- but since not I guess I MIGHT believe ya :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2008, 08:23 PM~12140314
> *COOL DO THEY ALREADY HAVE SNOW
> *


*Alittle bit, but there was a shit load in Alamosa!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:27 PM~12140363
> *I thought you was in Vegas again--- but since not I guess I MIGHT believe ya :biggrin:
> *


*That's next week.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH, joe87, *plague*

*What's good my bROther fROm anotha motha!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 08:29 PM~12140393
> *That's next week.
> *


I expect some good pics in my PM then :biggrin: 

OH YEAH- and whats up on that one pic *****- STOP BULLSHITTIN-- you in durango not doin shit- so get that sent to me :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:34 PM~12140460
> *I expect some good pics in my PM then :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH- and whats up on that one pic *****- STOP BULLSHITTIN-- you in durango not doin shit- so get that sent to me :angry:
> *


STOP :tears:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain

http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 08:39 PM~12140512
> *STOP  :tears:
> *


 :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND :biggrin: 
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/916219938.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 09:14 PM~12140216
> *This is jus the ones in my livin ROom-- once my bedROom got full- I had to start puttin em somewhere
> 
> I would show ya in there-- but my ROom is always a disaster- got like 100+ pairs of kix stacced up all over the place-- bout to have a shoe sale soon- Ive got like 30 or so Ive never worn- still in the boxes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I got a gang of AF1's too!!! Stack's of boxes of kicks in my closet... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 12 2008, 09:05 PM~12140864
> *:biggrin: yeah I got a gang of AF1's too!!! Stack's of boxes of kicks in my closet... :biggrin:
> *


I be lovin my AF-1s. but I got a grip of Deltas and Dunks as well
these ar emy favorite AFs right here though- well until my boy fifnishes up my next pair Im thinkn  










they were still kinda wet when I got em- and my jeans rubbed on em at the super show where he delivered em to me- but they still mY favs :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 10:10 PM~12140952
> *I be lovin my AF-1s. but I got a grip of Deltas and Dunks as well
> these ar emy favorite AFs right here though- well until my boy fifnishes up my next pair Im thinkn
> 
> ...


yea those are tight!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 08:34 PM~12140460
> *I expect some good pics in my PM then :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH- and whats up on that one pic *****- STOP BULLSHITTIN-- you in durango not doin shit- so get that sent to me :angry:
> *


*PM SENT MR :tears: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 09:16 PM~12141030
> *PM SENT MR :tears:
> *


POP UP SUNROOFS ARE FOR ******* --
sorry If Im hurtin anybodies feeling in here-

WELLL-------------- no not really actualy - somebody has to say it..
:biggrin: 

ALot of you dont and wont know what Im truly talkin bout-- but when the secrets out--- Ill be sure to come bac to this page so yall can remember I said it and for what reason


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12140531
> *The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 12 2008, 09:27 PM~12141157
> *POP UP SUNROOFS ARE FOR ******* --
> sorry If Im hurtin anybodies feeling in here-
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 12 2008, 09:28 PM~12141172
> *
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING CO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wake up Colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2008, 06:33 AM~12143667
> *Wake up Colorado
> *


*I'm up, I'm up Damn :angry: 









:biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:03 AM~12144002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN LOOK AT THAT VETERANO IN THE MIDDLE............*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

good mornin colorado !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 13 2008, 08:19 AM~12144118
> *DAMN LOOK AT THAT VETERANO IN THE MIDDLE............
> *


Thtat's what I feel like  
It's all GOOD though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:30 AM~12144191
> *Thtat's what I feel like
> It's all GOOD though  :biggrin:
> *


*CALMATE ROY ROY......YOU STILL LOOKEN FOR JALE PERRITO? WHATS IT LOOKEN LIKE OUT THERE IN THE SIETE UNO NUEVE DOGGY.....WHATS THE HAPS ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE OUT THAT WAY, ANY KICKBACKS, CRUISES, PARTIES AT THE PARK........WHATS THE WORD MOCKING BIRD!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 13 2008, 08:46 AM~12144311
> *CALMATE ROY ROY......YOU STILL LOOKEN FOR JALE PERRITO? WHATS IT LOOKEN LIKE OUT THERE IN THE SIETE UNO NUEVE DOGGY.....WHATS THE HAPS ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE OUT THAT WAY, ANY KICKBACKS, CRUISES, PARTIES AT THE PARK........WHATS THE WORD MOCKING BIRD!!!
> *


Still looking.....getting cold not much going on right now,we are probably gonna do a Football /Bar-B-que this weekend though if the weather holds up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:56 AM~12144399
> *Still looking.....getting cold not much going on right now,we are probably gonna do a Football /Bar-B-que this weekend though if the weather holds up
> *


*FUCK THE WEATHER HOMIE.....ITS FOOTBALL YOU CAN PLAY IN ANY WEATHER DOGGY....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 13 2008, 10:13 AM~12144503
> *FUCK THE WEATHER HOMIE.....ITS FOOTBALL YOU CAN PLAY IN ANY WEATHER DOGGY....
> *


Says the man in sunny California :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea but the weather has been cool around here for november, we can't complain!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:56 AM~12144399
> *Still looking.....getting cold not much going on right now,we are probably gonna do a Football /Bar-B-que this weekend though if the weather holds up
> *


its supposed to be a pretty nice weekend in the 60's  

what up CO :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 12 2008, 09:41 PM~12140531
> *The New ROLLERZ SONG by Slow Pain
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5121783249079347/
> *


Bad ass song RO.Damm Sean you famous. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:56 AM~12144399
> *Still looking.....getting cold not much going on right now,we are probably gonna do a Football /Bar-B-que this weekend though if the weather holds up
> *


 :0 FLAG FOOTBALL YOU PLAYIN :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 13 2008, 12:45 PM~12146549
> *:0 FLAG FOOTBALL YOU PLAYIN :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: 
All clubs and Riders are welcome also


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TOP FLITE SECURITY, OF THE WORLD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:24 AM~12144152
> *good mornin colorado !
> *


KITA!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 13 2008, 05:31 PM~12148694
> *TOP FLITE SECURITY, OF THE WORLD
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NOT JUST THE CITY THE WORLD. AND ID DIE FOR THIS SHIT TOO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2008, 11:18 AM~12145672
> *Says the man in sunny California :cheesy:
> *


*SPENCA HOMIE.....GOTTA LOVE IT.......* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 13 2008, 06:59 PM~12149976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NOT JUST THE CITY THE WORLD. AND ID DIE FOR THIS SHIT TOO
> *


*That's my dawg! :biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:42 PM~12150440
> *:wave:
> *


whats up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 13 2008, 08:51 PM~12150535
> *What up Big Larry
> *


not much, you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nada trying to figure out how to rick roll my wife at work through AIM :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What ya'll think- ya like it or what :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 13 2008, 10:07 PM~12151539
> *What ya'll think- ya like it or what :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats tight as fucc! how can i swoop me a couple of those?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 13 2008, 09:13 PM~12151640
> *Thats tight as fucc! how can i swoop me a couple of those?
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, GOODTIMESROY

DAMN-- look at that shit--

WE AINT THE MINORITY RIGHT NOW-- 

TIMES REALLY HAVE CHANGED :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 PM~12151803
> *
> *


Damn Swiph you gonna hold out on me playa? If its a secret PM me. I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 13 2008, 09:28 PM~12151885
> *Damn Swiph you gonna hold out on me playa? If its a secret PM me. I gotta get me one of those!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Where the hell is my Primo at today? He's a superstar now with the new slow pain joint! Sean i want an autograph :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2008, 07:51 PM~12150548
> *not much, you?
> *


THANKS AGAIN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What happened on EBAY *PLAGUE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 13 2008, 09:49 PM~12152154
> *Where the hell is my Primo at today? He's a superstar now with the new slow pain joint! Sean i want an autograph :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I'm here homie. I was traveling home fROm durango.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its FRIDAY HOMIES............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 14 2008, 07:17 AM~12154197
> *Its FRIDAY HOMIES............
> *


I know I better hit the door and go to work :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone know Duke Car Club in Denver Colorado? Any members on here? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think so


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 14 2008, 06:17 AM~12154197
> *Its FRIDAY HOMIES............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did Luna ever sell his regal?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 14 2008, 10:36 AM~12155997
> *Did Luna ever sell his regal?
> *


i don't think so ,hard to sell any lowrider besides an Impala


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 14 2008, 11:07 AM~12155652
> *:biggrin:
> *




your alive :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 14 2008, 11:13 AM~12156319
> *TTT Colorado
> *


*PM Sent*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 14 2008, 11:27 AM~12156482
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 14 2008, 06:17 AM~12154197
> *Its FRIDAY HOMIES............
> *


 :cheesy: and payday  but I'm still broke :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 14 2008, 12:20 PM~12157003
> *:cheesy: and payday  but I'm still broke :angry:
> *


at least you have a "payday"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it Dew CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:45 AM~12156073
> *i don't think so ,hard to sell any lowrider besides an Impala
> *



How much was he askin for it??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 14 2008, 12:38 PM~12157158
> *at least you have a "payday"
> *


that is true  
sorry Roy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 14 2008, 10:45 AM~12156073
> *i don't think so ,hard to sell any lowrider besides an Impala
> *


tell rey to hit me up


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 13 2008, 04:31 PM~12148701
> *KITA!!
> *


WHAT UP ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 14 2008, 11:45 AM~12156073
> *i don't think so ,hard to sell any lowrider besides an Impala
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2008, 07:21 PM~12160528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Gimme 3 minutes, maybe even 4...........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

where is everybody?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 14 2008, 09:08 PM~12160935
> *Gimme 3 minutes, maybe even 4...........
> *


who her momma?? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2008, 07:21 PM~12160528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT RIGHT THERE LARRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP GOODTIMERS AND COLO RYDERS.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring everyone :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 15 2008, 03:35 AM~12163593
> *good moring everyone  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNIN- shit- IM SAYIN GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 14 2008, 11:37 PM~12163594
> *GOOD MORNIN- shit- IM SAYIN GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


cant say good nite i am at work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2008, 03:21 PM~12160528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dam larry with azz like dat u might get lost in it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good morning CO :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 09:18 AM~12164223
> *good morning CO :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY,BOUT TO HIT THEM YARDS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 10:18 AM~12164223
> *good morning CO :wave:
> *


Damn my chest hurts I didn't think you knew what time this is and this ain't even early :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2008, 07:21 PM~12160528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 10:22 AM~12164243
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


I just want to run up and slap it :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2008, 09:22 AM~12164242
> *Damn my chest hurts I didn't think you knew what time this is and this ain't even early :cheesy:
> *


I'd still be sleeping but Chris (Michelle's son), Samantha and Chris (my son) and Jenny were all fighting so they all woke me up and I been up sence like 7am


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 09:21 AM~12164237
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY,BOUT TO HIT THEM YARDS :biggrin:
> *


not much homie just here tring to put my kids in check they been acting up sence I got them last night


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 10:25 AM~12164252
> *I'd still be sleeping but Chris (Michelle's son), Samantha  and Chris (my son) and Jenny were all fighting so they all woke me up and I been up sence like 7am
> *


now your day will last long and you will like that


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co how every body doing today


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2008, 09:27 AM~12164267
> *now your day will last long and you will like that
> *


now that Melissa's been letting me see my kids just about every weekend I been getting up pretty early on those days and yes it does feel good not missing out on half the day sleeping


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 09:26 AM~12164260
> *not much homie just here tring to put my kids in check they been acting up sence I got them last night
> *


HOW MANY YOU GOT? AND THATS HOW KIDS ARE THINK ABOUT WHEN YOU WAS LITTLE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2008, 09:23 AM~12164248
> *I just want to run up and slap it :biggrin:
> *


I WILL THROW YOU AT THAT TARGET , CANT MISS.I LIKE THEM LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 09:38 AM~12164340
> *HOW MANY YOU GOT? AND THATS HOW KIDS ARE THINK ABOUT WHEN YOU WAS LITTLE
> *


I got 2 of my own 5 step-children and a grandson and they were all home this morning now I got rid of 2 of them for a while


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 09:41 AM~12164358
> *I got 2 of my own 5 step-children and a grandson and they were all home this morning now I got rid of 2 of them for a while
> *


 :0 YOU GOT ME BEAT,NO MORE FOR ME


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 09:46 AM~12164381
> *:0 YOU GOT ME BEAT,NO MORE FOR ME
> *


yeah I do got you beat and I feel the same way as you my lady tried telling me we should have 1 or 2 of our own kids together and I was like fuck no


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 11:08 AM~12164469
> *yeah I do got you beat and I feel the same way as you my lady tried telling me we should have 1 or 2 of our own kids together and I was like fuck no
> *


Thats just insane


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2008, 10:17 AM~12164513
> *Thats just insane
> *


thats what I thought
so hows the family homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 10:08 AM~12164469
> *yeah I do got you beat and I feel the same way as you my lady tried telling me we should have 1 or 2 of our own kids together and I was like fuck no
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 15 2008, 11:30 AM~12164581
> *thats what I thought
> so hows the family homie
> *


Pretty good you know as can be expected how are the kids?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 15 2008, 01:49 PM~12165692
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 03:02 PM~12165755
> *:wave:
> *


HOWS IT GOING BROTHER!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 15 2008, 02:04 PM~12165769
> *HOWS IT GOING BROTHER!
> *


BOUT TO GO HOOP. AND TAKE CARE OF SOME THINGS THATS IT.I WANNA LOWRIDE RIGHT NOW I HATE THE COLD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Nov 15 2008, 09:28 AM~12164273
> *whats up co how every body doing today
> *


you remembered how to get to this web site? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: goodmorning


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

bROncos! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2008, 01:36 PM~12165599
> *Pretty good you know as can be expected how are the kids?
> *


the kids are pretty good just Chris keeps falling down today so I been all morning cleaning up scrapes and putting bandaids 

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats up to all my coloRadO riders-- its been gettin pretty dead in here lately----- 

Where yall at???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos one more time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2008, 05:09 PM~12173307
> *Broncos one more time!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ANy of my riders think they could find a buyer for this like right now?
CHEAPER THAN WHATS LISTED- I pROmise :biggrin: 
Let me know what you could get it sold for RIGHT THIS MINUTE...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422824

I might have a trade deal worked on it-- but Im only gonna do it if I can get it gone QUIC!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 16 2008, 09:49 PM~12175455
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I FORGOT THE MEMBER OF RO THAT WAS LOOKING FOR THE MONTE PLASTICS 79-80 MY PLACE DID NOT HAVE THEM THERE IS A TOPIC IN PARTS SECTION MARIO AUTO WORKS HAS THEM ASK FOR ALBERT HES GOOD PEOPLE 1-909-856-1888


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 16 2008, 07:18 PM~12174299
> *ANy of my riders think they could find a buyer for this like right now?
> CHEAPER THAN WHATS LISTED- I pROmise :biggrin:
> Let me know what you could get it sold for RIGHT THIS MINUTE...
> ...



DAMN-- I NEED SOME HELP ON THIS ONE- WHERE THE FUC IS EVERYBODY!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up bROthers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 16 2008, 09:25 PM~12175936
> *I FORGOT THE MEMBER OF RO THAT WAS LOOKING FOR THE MONTE PLASTICS 79-80 MY PLACE DID NOT HAVE THEM THERE IS A TOPIC IN PARTS SECTION MARIO AUTO WORKS HAS THEM ASK FOR ALBERT HES GOOD PEOPLE 1-909-856-1888
> *


IT was pRObably CIPPY-- hes bullshittin though- that ***** aint doin nothin- WHERE YA AT CIPPY :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12175961
> *whats up bROthers
> *



What up bRO-- wheres the Pimpman himslef at today- hes ignorin his phone as always-- and Im tryin to see what he thinks of the 58 I posted the link to-- WHERE THE FUC IS HE AT :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 16 2008, 10:28 PM~12175985
> *What up bRO-- wheres the Pimpman himslef at today- hes ignorin his phone as always-- and Im tryin to see what he thinks of the 58 I posted the link to-- WHERE THE FUC IS HE AT :uh:
> *



i think he was doin yardwork all day


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12176013
> *i think he was doin yardwork all day
> *


YA RIGHT- that ***** dont do yard work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 16 2008, 10:32 PM~12176033
> *YA RIGHT- that ***** dont do yard work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12176013
> *i think he was doin yardwork all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 16 2008, 09:41 PM~12176146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good morning


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up Riders


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO *


:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442322
check this out...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2008, 09:18 AM~12179144
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442322
> check this out...
> *


*I heard fROm a reliable source that there was gonna be a show in San Bernadino, Portland, one other place (can't remember) and Vegas Super Show.

They are close to possibly adding Denver, and somewhere in Texas to the tour.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Nov 17 2008, 09:01 AM~12179028
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> :wave:
> :wave:
> ...


*What's good in the 505!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2008, 10:18 AM~12179144
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442322
> check this out...
> *


Lets run the streets then fuckers :cheesy:


----------



## Dime Piece Caprice (Apr 11, 2008)

whats the haps CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2008, 09:18 AM~12179144
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442322
> check this out...
> *


us in off topic been talking about this for a while about the LRM cutting off some states from there tour next year


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Denver has to be one of the biggest money makers for them-- 
I said ONE OF THE BIGGEST-- not THE BIGGEST.. for them to cancel out Denver- and shit on all the support that Colorado has shown LRM over the 16yrs of the Tour-- that would definetly be a bad decision. 
But hey-- if thats what they do- then thats what they do-- what are we gonna do-

Throw a show ourselves  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2008, 11:12 AM~12179523
> *Lets run the streets then fuckers :cheesy:
> *


Long overdue!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but someone will definitely have to throw atleast one big show or something, just one really good show you know???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2008, 01:40 PM~12181496
> *Long overdue!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but someone will definitely have to throw atleast one big show or something, just one really good show you know???
> *


Im wit ya on that shit for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 17 2008, 10:10 AM~12179506
> *What's good in the 505!
> *



NOT MUCH JUST TRY'N TO STAY OUTTA TROUBLE 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Nov 17 2008, 02:15 PM~12181794
> *NOT MUCH JUST TRY'N TO STAY OUTTA TROUBLE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*And that's hard for you to do :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2008, 02:40 PM~12181496
> *Long overdue!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but someone will definitely have to throw atleast one big show or something, just one really good show you know???
> *


Yes the cruise is long overdue and I nominate the GOODTIMES car club to have the big show :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12183783
> *Yes the cruise is long overdue and I nominate the GOODTIMES car club to have the big show :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: What you talm bout Willis?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 16 2008, 12:28 PM~12171401
> *bROncos! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 17 2008, 06:02 PM~12184046
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn *****- where ya been-- thought you was MIA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/922613039.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 17 2008, 08:28 PM~12185055
> *:biggrin:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/922613039.html
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 17 2008, 07:28 PM~12185055
> *:biggrin:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/922613039.html
> *


*Ain't this Adam's deuce he just sold? :dunno: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 17 2008, 09:04 PM~12186214
> *Ain't this Adam's deuce he just sold? :dunno:
> *



Ya-- make sure you ask for jose  :biggrin:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/918765132.html
This ad will help ya out alot more :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fuck its dead in here tonight


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 17 2008, 10:26 PM~12187138
> *good nite everyone uffin:
> *


*Peace homie!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 17 2008, 07:48 PM~12184537
> *Damn *****- where ya been-- thought you was MIA
> *



I been stopping by but not posting...vacation then 3 straight days of training at work 

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 17 2008, 06:41 PM~12183868
> *:uh:    What you talm bout Willis?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 17 2008, 09:35 PM~12186593
> *Ya-- make sure you ask for jose   :biggrin:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/918765132.html
> ...


where is the 75% where it is "Pimped Out"?  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

should try to get those 72's back offa him :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Chris you hit homie up?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good coloRadO*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:  CO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what's good Colorado. I'll be back this weekend hopefully there's some nice weather


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:53 AM~12188866
> *where is the 75% where it is "Pimped Out"?   :biggrin:
> 
> should try to get those 72's back offa him :biggrin:
> *


I think it was suppose to say STILL NEEDS 75% of it pimped ot :biggrin: 

And for what I got for it-- I would have tossed him my other sets of 72s if he would have asked for em


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I know yall dont really care for my boys truc- but I jus saw this picture of it and thought it looked fuccin sic as fuc-- so Im sharin it wit yall :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 18 2008, 12:58 PM~12191815
> *I know yall dont really care for my boys truc- but I jus saw this picture of it and thought it looked fuccin sic as fuc-- so Im sharin it wit yall :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one better :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 18 2008, 01:23 PM~12191442
> *what's good Colorado. I'll be back this weekend hopefully there's some nice weather
> *


I hope so Ill be at the Broncos game.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 18 2008, 05:37 PM~12194587
> *I hope so Ill be at the Broncos game.
> *


 :0 
me too
:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:39 PM~12194613
> *:0
> me too
> :biggrin:
> *


Im going to crash your tailgate party. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/gfk2vLPs6Tuon0Kw5oqh


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12195242
> *http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/gfk2vLPs6Tuon0Kw5oqh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12195242
> *http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/gfk2vLPs6Tuon0Kw5oqh
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My old boss used to send me these around CHRISTmas time with elves dancing, and this other one of us having a snowball fight :biggrin: 

The one of Swiph looks real, bwahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 07:46 PM~12195242
> *http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/gfk2vLPs6Tuon0Kw5oqh
> *


Damm those RO fellas have skills :biggrin: and Roy you have to much time on your hands.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Nov 18 2008, 05:37 PM~12194587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Me too :biggrin: 

We should all meet up and tail gate! :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 18 2008, 07:07 PM~12195414
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> My old boss used to send me these around CHRISTmas time with elves dancing, and this other one of us having a snowball fight :biggrin:
> ...


Thats cause Im SKINNY and you're not  :biggrin: 




THat shit has me laughin my ass off though :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 04:58 PM~12194196
> *I like this one better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ya- thats one of my favorite 2-- thats why I posted it like 2 months ago for yall to see :uh: 

The one I jus posted is newer- so thats why I shared it with ya  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12195901
> *Thats cause Im SKINNY and you're not   :biggrin:
> THat shit has me laughin my ass off though :biggrin:
> *


*Your still gay!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 18 2008, 07:15 PM~12194930
> *Im going to crash your tailgate party. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 18 2008, 08:31 PM~12195622
> *Me too :biggrin:
> 
> We should all meet up and tail gate! :cheesy:
> *


We might do something not sure.Are you guys doing anything?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12195242
> *http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/gfk2vLPs6Tuon0Kw5oqh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
those things are cool are they hard to do and do I need anything special like things that I would have to download to make one?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 18 2008, 10:40 PM~12197744
> *what's up sean
> *


*What's cracken bRO! *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good morning foolio's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 18 2008, 10:07 PM~12197366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> those things are cool are they hard to do and do I need anything special like things that I would have to download to make one?
> *


Nah just go to jibjab.com it's pretty self explanatory


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got 2 seats to the Raiders Bronco game up for grabs Section 317 Row 7 seats 1 and 2 going fast hit me up if you want em
Going fast!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING RYDERS!!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 19 2008, 08:46 AM~12199893
> *GOOD MORNING RYDERS!!!!
> *


WHAT UP GUY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 12:14 AM~12198406
> *Whats up primo?
> *


*Q`vo le pimp'n!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:01 AM~12200461
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*R u ready for that ass whoopin this weekend :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12199824
> *I got 2 seats to the Raiders Bronco game up for grabs Section 317 Row 7 seats 1 and 2 going fast hit me up if you want em
> Going fast!!!!
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 18 2008, 08:10 PM~12195970
> *Your still gay!
> *


*****-- you know my pimp games tight---
If you wouldnt have deleted your myspace Id quote ya on a few things you left on my comments page  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn-- its dead in here-- NM bein almost catchin up with our page count- shtis outta control  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 01:55 PM~12202331
> *Damn-- its dead in here-- NM bein almost catchin up with our page count- shtis outta control   :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the help homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 01:55 PM~12202331
> *Damn-- its dead in here-- NM bein almost catchin up with our page count- shtis outta control   :biggrin:
> *


*You ain't lieing here. They're putting in like 75 pages a day!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 19 2008, 03:08 PM~12202975
> *thanks for the help homie
> *


So-- what did you find homie- anything good or what??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 03:48 PM~12203310
> *So--  what did you find homie- anything good or what??
> *


I'm tring to get my son a new bike but the vato hasn't hit me back up yet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 19 2008, 03:57 PM~12203389
> *I'm tring to get my son a new bike but the vato hasn't hit me back up yet
> *


What kind of bike-- Ive got a Suzuki DS 80 for sale-- its the small 80 - not the big sized RM- its perfect for beginners and smaller riders..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 18 2008, 08:31 PM~12195622
> *Me too :biggrin:
> 
> We should all meet up and tail gate! :cheesy:
> *



I MIGHT be there too...don't know yet


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 19 2008, 03:17 PM~12203058
> *You ain't lieing here. They're putting in like 75 pages a day!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 04:44 PM~12203854
> *What kind of bike-- Ive got a Suzuki DS 80 for sale-- its the small 80 - not the big sized RM- its perfect for beginners and smaller riders..
> *


I'm tring to get a bike for my 7 year old son so what you got would probley be to big


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 19 2008, 05:41 PM~12204352
> *I'm tring to get a bike for my 7 year old son so what you got would probley be to big
> *


Naw homie- it would be perfect- my 8yr old daughter is small and she fits its perfect-- she jus dont ride it...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 19 2008, 10:24 AM~12200667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROy-- this doesnt look like the best way to put an Xframe imp on a lift-- it looks like this thing is lifted up by the roccers--- THATS CRAZY MAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 05:54 PM~12204474
> *ROy-- this doesnt look like the best way to put an Xframe imp on a lift-- it looks like this thing is lifted up by the roccers--- THATS CRAZY MAN
> *


I know exactly what I thought when I seen it I was like WTF ......it's an X-frame damn it :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 19 2008, 06:35 PM~12204859
> *I know exactly what I thought when I seen it I was like WTF ......it's an X-frame damn it :angry:
> *


Ya- that dud had to be fuccin retarded- atleast it didnt fuc it up..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 19 2008, 11:21 AM~12200644
> *Q`vo le pimp'n!
> *



You know how i do it! I been in the studio with Scrill the last coupla days. Next albums gonna be somethin vicious. I cant wait to let you hear it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 09:45 PM~12206896
> *You know how i do it! I been in the studio with Scrill the last coupla days. Next albums gonna be somethin vicious. I cant wait to let you hear it
> *


wheres my 16 on it at :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 10:54 PM~12207002
> *wheres my 16 on it at  :biggrin:
> *



Ill shoot you a beat to drop 16 with us. I dont know how the hell your gonna get your verse recorded unless you got access to a studio up there. But im down to let you drop 16


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 09:59 PM~12207059
> *Ill shoot you a beat to drop 16 with us. I dont know how the hell your gonna get your verse recorded unless you got access to a studio up there. But im down to let you drop 16
> *


A few of my homies got em up this way-- send me what you got and Ill see what I can do for ya *****  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

This is the shit i dropped today. 

Verse 1
i stay bouncin down the blocc
like a foor door chevy
semi automatic 50 round
blast heavy
im a big homie
yeah im a ryder
what you thought
me and Scrill done retired
fucc that
we gets busy with this g shit
we do dirt put in work
but aint seen shit
imma muthafuccin loc 
from the east side
el capitan big Wedo
what that “C” like
muthafucca you aint do it
like we do it
aint never touched the blocc
but make gang bang music
thats ridiculas
get a hobby
leave the bangin to the bangers
cause your G game is sloppy
and we aint putin up
with fakers no more
you gonna play the fuccin roll 
when were kiccen down your door
i wish you would
lil homie come and test me
cause if its on
then ill show you who the best be


Verse 2
im a maniac cyko like no
other muther fuccer
cause im 5 one 5 0
x-o 
rep yo hood if you got one ******
watch your bitch around me
or imma tap it
she a hood rat
she love them hood stars
she drink in hood bars
and got some hood scars
she give good head
she like to tell tales
about your stash spot
and how you make sales
i got the info so ill see you
pretty soon 
duct tape around your mouth
face down in your living room
while the homies raid ya spot
imma smacc you
eat ya food
and take a shit in ya bathroom
whipe my ass with your towel
then i dip out
now thats the type of shit 
im talkin about
imma gangsta
so best belive i aint playin
throw your hood in the sky
if you feel what im sayin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 10:04 PM~12207110
> *This is the shit i dropped today.
> 
> Verse 1
> ...



Gangsta shit homie- I wanna hear it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yup thats the shit we did today. The song i wanna put you on is gonna be all about cars though. I know your tryin to stay away from that gangsta shit and you got some slicc flows about lo lo's. I just gotta decide on the beat then i'll drop my verses and send the session files up to you on disc so whatever studio you use can import them and you can lay your verses. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 10:21 PM~12207331
> *Yup thats the shit we did today. The song i wanna put you on is gonna be all about cars though. I know your tryin to stay away from that gangsta shit and you got some slicc flows about lo lo's. I just gotta decide on the beat then i'll drop my verses and send the session files up to you on disc so whatever studio you use can import them and you can lay your verses. :biggrin:
> *


Im glad you said it- and I didnt have to-- Im glad we both on the same level bout that no matter how real I would spit it--LO LOs is definetly where I need to be  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 11:24 PM~12207363
> *Im glad you said it- and I didnt have to-- Im glad we both on the same level bout that no matter how real I would spit it--LO LOs is definetly where I need to be  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt i could tell what you like to spit about and besides when court cases is involved its always best to watch what you say  Before they try to do you like they did C-Bo or Raided. Prosecution and against doin shady shit and usin lyrics against you. They tried to do that shit to Scrill durring his murder trial!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 19 2008, 10:27 PM~12207411
> *no doubt i could tell what you like to spit about and besides when court cases is involved its always best to watch what you say   Before they try to do you like they did C-Bo or Raided. Prosecution and against doin shady shit and usin lyrics against you. They tried to do that shit to Scrill durring his murder trial!
> *


Ya-- get me that sent to me homie-- Ill have some fire on it for ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Why don't you just set something up on the 30th for our meeting Swiph? You can go to the studio b4 or after...........*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 19 2008, 10:58 PM~12207758
> *Why don't you just set something up on the 30th for our meeting Swiph? You can go to the studio b4 or after...........
> *


I was thinkin bout that-- was gonna see if chris is gonna be in town and wanna head down early


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Aight Swiph I picced out the beat and got half my 1st verse done.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

MORNING CO
:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2008, 07:24 AM~12208668
> *What it do?
> *


nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 07:12 AM~12208900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think that this means ROy wants *IN* the song --- 
dont worry-- I can make that happen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 AM~12208144
> *Aight Swiph I picced out the beat and got half my 1st verse done.
> *


you still got that 1 email of mine-- send that to me so I can get a feel for it already


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Our thread has been dead as a muthafucca lately-- whats up with everybody--- I know yall ****** get lunch breaks 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 19 2008, 05:44 PM~12204378
> *Naw homie- it would be perfect- my 8yr old daughter is small and she fits its perfect-- she jus dont ride it...
> *


post up a pic of it so I can see what it looks like homie  

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

hello everybody! whats goin on this cold ass day


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 12:16 PM~12211166
> *post up a pic of it so I can see what it looks like homie
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


Here ya go homie-- and like I said- my daughter is a small 8yr old....










She jus wants a go cart though- thats pretty much the reason for gettin rid of it-- 

I had one a while bac with a Yamaha 125 motor on it and she loved it-- but she was only 5 and it was WAY TO FAST for her..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up *BOLORADO*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 AM~12207807
> *I was thinkin bout that-- was gonna see if chris is gonna be in town and wanna head down early
> *


I'm in town and going to the meeting. How early is early, I gotta get my beauty sleep


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 01:34 PM~12211744
> *Here ya go homie-- and like I said- my daughter is a small 8yr old....
> 
> 
> ...


so what you asking for it just to be nosey and that sucks that she wants a go cart and my son has one but I don't think he will part with it because its me tring to get him into bikes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 20 2008, 01:42 PM~12211822
> *What upBlood</span> what dat B like Dog?*</span>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 10:59 AM~12210464
> *I think that this means ROy wants IN the song ---
> dont worry-- I can make that happen
> *


nah it just is funny to see White guys try to rap....especially gangster rap :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:23 PM~12212251
> *Just kiCKin ba<span style=\'color:red\'>CK*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 20 2008, 02:34 PM~12212327
> *Just kiCKin baCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 20 2008, 01:43 PM~12211836
> *I'm in town and going to the meeting. How early is early, I gotta get my beauty sleep
> *


Early Early *****- and fROm what I can tell aint no beuty rest gonna help you :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 02:24 PM~12212265
> *nah it just is funny to see White guys try to rap....especially gangster rap :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I didnt say ON it- I said IN it-- so be careful how hard ya laugh-- or everytime somebody heres the trac play- they gonna think of you and laugh  :biggrin: 

AS far as gangsta rap-- I dont need to or want to rap about that shit right now---
And whats so funny bout whiteboys rappin bout gangsta shit anywyas-- not all whiteboys lie about what they have done and been through-- *for some of us this shit is real- and really has been a part of our lives *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 02:05 PM~12212061
> *so what you asking for it just to be nosey and that sucks that she wants a go cart and my son has one but I don't think he will part with it because its me tring to get him into bikes
> *


$500


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 20 2008, 03:04 PM~12212568
> *whats up SWIPH
> *



Not much bRO-- jus tryin to get some stuff done online- repostin the Blazer in a few spots and tryin to find a possible buyer for the 58rag--- what about you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 02:59 PM~12212519
> *I didnt say ON it- I said IN it-- so be careful how hard ya laugh-- or everytime somebody heres the trac play- they gonna think of you and laugh   :biggrin:
> 
> AS far as gangsta rap-- I dont need to or want to rap about that shit right now---
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dats why I be keepin it da realz mah Wigga


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't make me post up dah homiez uffin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 03:00 PM~12212535
> *$500
> *


damn thats a good price homie now I wish I wouldn't have got the bike that I did for my son because I'd have the cash to get yours and my sons is not a real bike at that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kan't fukk wit da homie Milk weedz


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:17 PM~12212671
> *Dats why I be keepin it da realz mah Wigga
> 
> 
> ...


damn Roy your a post whore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Den what ya fittin ta do when da homiez wakked out is posted up like diz on yo azz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 04:10 PM~12212602
> *Not much bRO-- jus tryin to get some stuff done online- repostin the Blazer in a few spots and tryin to find a possible buyer for the 58rag--- what about you
> *



JUST SITTIN AT HOME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 03:23 PM~12212728
> *damn Roy your a post whore
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:17 PM~12212671
> *Dats why I be keepin it da realz mah Wigga
> 
> *


I keep it real 2-- bac home all my ****** got much repect for this whiteboy-- I dont need to act like nobody
Im bettin Im the only whiteboy you would ever see make it through the hood with this license plate on the front of my truc-- 
Im pROud to be a whiteboy-- aint nothin ever gonna change that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:25 PM~12212744
> *Den what ya fittin ta do when da homiez wakked out is posted up like diz on yo azz
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie- you let fools all wakked out get that close to ya-- shit- I learned at a young age bout wakked out fools-- not jus after I grew up and tried to be A PART Of the life


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 03:28 PM~12212774
> *I keep it real 2-- bac home all my ****** got much repect for this whiteboy-- I dont need to act like nobody
> Im bettin Im  the only whiteboy you would ever see make it through the hood with this license plate on the front of my truc--
> Im pROud to be a whiteboy-- aint nothin ever gonna change that :biggrin:
> ...


I feel ya on dat one I beez liking dat Red up in dat shit and doze 5 point starz mah homie Booky lok be liking befuz he Be from dose Vise Lordz Blood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

U know diz homie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:33 PM~12212805
> *I feel ya on dat one I beez liking dat Red up in dat shit and doze 5 point starz mah homie Booky lok be liking befuz he Be from dose Vise Lordz Blood
> *


now you really got me laughin-- go do some more internettin and get bac wit me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This ones funny


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:40 PM~12212867
> *U know diz homie?
> 
> 
> ...


Naw- and its a shame-- cause thats one nuggets hat I dont got. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 03:43 PM~12212890
> *Naw- and its a shame-- cause thats one nuggets hat I dont got. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

whats up colorado!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: plague, painloc21, DaddyCaddy's Girl, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH

damn this is the most people I seen in her for a while


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:47 PM~12212915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO dont foget that when you out and you think you still on LIL  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swph imma shoot you that beat here in the next hour or two along with what ive got written so far. I hope my Primo appreciates me holding my tongue.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 20 2008, 04:01 PM~12213023
> *Swiph imma shoot you that beat here in the next hour or two along with what ive got written so far. I hope my Primo appreciates me holding my tongue.
> *


Its cool dawg-- get it to me though while I got a fire inside me :biggrin: 
ANd ya he does dawg- trust me, he dont wanna have to start PMn you and me-- besides- Im doin pretty good right now-- Im barely sayin a word- jus havin a little bit of fun-- cause I cant afford for shit to get to serious right now 

But you know one thing that was real funny to me in all this-- was how the post on the begining of this page was totaly ignored - then he jus started comin with the wigga pics- :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol it's been fun :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

any body interested in 63 buckets, lookin to trade for a bench. Have both seats with chrome.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:39 PM~12212373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 03:48 PM~12212438
> *Early Early *****- and fROm what I can tell aint no beuty rest gonna help you :biggrin:
> *



So why you checkin me out like that? I don't go that way homie. I'm married :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 20 2008, 05:34 PM~12213802
> *So why you checkin me out like that? I don't go that way homie. I'm married  :biggrin:
> *


I was talkin bout the size of your belly ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 06:41 PM~12213868
> *I was talkin bout the size of your belly ***** :biggrin:
> *



Wifey be lovin the belly...its from my double chin and up that needs the beauty sleep


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 20 2008, 05:54 PM~12214003
> *Wifey be lovin the belly...its from my double chin and up that needs the beauty sleep
> *



I wonder if sean has an exercise that can help you with that--


hummmmmmmmmmm-I doubt it-- cause he still has his :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 06:24 PM~12214263
> *I wonder if sean has an exercise that can help you with that--
> hummmmmmmmmmm-I doubt it-- cause he still has his :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 06:29 PM~12214294
> *:0
> *



No matter how hard we try to get somethin goin in here-- this topic is dead-- we all might as well get 505 PO boxes so we can officialy become part of the NEW MEXICO RIDERS DAY CREW-- and say RIP to this thread :angry: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up adam


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 06:54 PM~12214522
> *whats up adam
> *


NOT MUCH-- jus another day -- whats good wit you.

Why you sellin the 24's- to get some sixes or what?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 07:55 PM~12214533
> *NOT MUCH-- jus another day -- whats good wit you.
> 
> Why you sellin the 24's- to get some sixes or what?
> *


i wanna get rid of my truck and they only fit them


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 07:04 PM~12214623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the yellow bushings- and the dice- but whats up with that sticcer on the windshield-- 
thats the reason you sold it huh ROy- dont lie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 06:50 PM~12214485
> *No matter how hard we try to get somethin goin in here-- this topic is dead-- we all might as well get 505 PO boxes so we can officialy become part of the NEW MEXICO RIDERS DAY CREW-- and say RIP to this thread :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah I'm done trying,and for anybodys 411 I was bulldhiting about all the ****** blood and crip stuff,I love everybody the same :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 07:15 PM~12214745
> *I love the yellow bushings- and the dice- but whats up with that sticcer on the windshield--
> thats the reason you sold it huh ROy- dont lie :biggrin:
> *


they did an ok job but everything was leaking after that job


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE GAME SUNDAY *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 07:46 PM~12215103
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE GAME SUNDAY
> *


NOT ME :biggrin: 
jus figured Id say so since its so dead in here


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, ROLLERZONLY 24/7



What up PIMPS :biggrin: 


Guero---- did you send me that beat yet-- If so- I havent got it yet


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*
HAS IT BEEN FIVE MINUTES ALREADY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 09:02 PM~12215289
> *3 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> What up PIMPS :biggrin:
> Guero---- did you send me that beat yet-- If so- I havent got it yet
> *



No im sending right now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 07:46 PM~12215103
> *<span style='color:blue'>I am. Also have the parking pass to tail gate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:46 PM~12215103
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE GAME SUNDAY
> *


Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:33 PM~12215640
> *I am. Also have the parking pass to tail gate :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn have fun Primo!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 07:54 PM~12215195
> *NOT ME :biggrin:
> jus figured Id say so since its so dead in here
> *


X2 anyway I would miss a full day of off topic and its bad enough that I have to miss parts while I'm at work


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

does any one know when the next car show will be down there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 20 2008, 09:15 PM~12216240
> *does any one know when the next car show will be down there?
> *


*Definately next year some time, it's too cold around here for any car shows  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 20 2008, 09:15 PM~12216240
> *does any one know when the next car show will be down there?
> *


In the parkin lot when ROLLERZ ONLY has there next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i know its cold you guys have sum pretty nice rides do u guys have newer cars in ur club?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 20 2008, 09:29 PM~12216385
> *i know its cold you guys have sum pretty nice rides do u guys have newer cars in ur club?
> *


Fuc ya-- Pimpin Sean jus picced up a BRAND NEW 1964 RAG SS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 20 2008, 09:31 PM~12216411
> *Fuc ya-- Pimpin Sean jus picced up a BRAND NEW 1964 RAG SS :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: ****** he said NEWER cars*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 07:05 PM~12214629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Me and ROy on Trey wheel :biggrin: I miss my Trey sometimes  






Nah, not really! :cheesy: *


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

na no disrespect but up my way they dont have many old school lolos all theyounger crowd rolls imports and shit but i aint into all that this is what im starten off with








its just a start but ive only had it three months


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 20 2008, 09:36 PM~12216487
> *na no disrespect but up my way they dont have many old school lolos  all theyounger crowd rolls imports and shit  but i aint into all that this is what im starten off with
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice ride homie  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this car is or was in RO but I could be wrong but these vatos will now for sure









I'll try to find a pic of Sean's his is fuckn bad


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 09:38 PM~12216509
> *I'm pretty sure this car is or was in RO but I could be wrong but these vatos will now for sure
> 
> 
> ...


*Was in RO, but then sold. The new owner is now a pROspect  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:38 PM~12216505
> *Nice ride homie
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swiph you get that E mail yet? And checc your pm's loc i have a feeling me and you about to get this shit craccin!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 20 2008, 10:36 PM~12216487
> *na no disrespect but up my way they dont have many old school lolos  all theyounger crowd rolls imports and shit  but i aint into all that this is what im starten off with
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah nice ride but most people are going back to oldschool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:39 PM~12216525
> *Was in RO, but then sold. The new owner is now a pROspect
> *


you still have this?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:43 PM~12216574
> *you still have this?
> *


Thats been gone along time ago


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12216574
> *you still have this?
> 
> 
> ...


*Nah, it's in Burque  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12216571
> *Yeah nice ride but most people are going back to oldschool
> *


*X 76*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 20 2008, 09:45 PM~12216602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that my lady fell in love with it when she seen it here in La Junta


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the compliments but lookin to get it painted who does good paintwork around here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 09:48 PM~12216650
> *I didn't know that my lady fell in love with you when she seen you here in La Junta
> *



* :uh: I don't hook up with the homies 'ol ladies*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'm just fucken with ya Chris..............just pulling some OT shit in this biaaatttccchhh!! :biggrin: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:49 PM~12216664
> * :uh: I don't hook up with the homies 'ol ladies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 20 2008, 09:51 PM~12216691
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:50 PM~12216683
> *I'm just fucken with ya Chris..............just pulling some OT shit in this biaaatttccchhh!! :biggrin:
> *


Dasss cold :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this is RO or was at one time you guys sell and buy cars to much for me to keep up with :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:50 PM~12216683
> *I'm just fucken with ya Chris..............just pulling some OT shit in this biaaatttccchhh!! :biggrin:
> *


you just tring to make me feel like I'm at my own home :cheesy: I live in off topic and lowrider gen is where yous all live


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 PM~12216719
> *this is RO or was at one time you guys sell and buy cars to much for me to keep up with  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*That's still in our club. Gotta love that Chrysler 300 fROnt wrap on a magnum.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:00 PM~12216806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This pic makes the regal look like a truck,*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:01 PM~12216810
> *That's still in our club. Gotta love that Chrysler 300 fROnt wrap on a magnum.
> *


  its a nice car and my lady likes that also because of the color


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12216839
> * its a nice car and my lady likes you also because of your body
> *


 *:uh: That's a first, but like I said I don't fuck with the homies 'ol ladies :0 *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:02 PM~12216825
> *This pic makes the regal look like a truck,
> *


never noticed that till you pointed it out to me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12216855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:05 PM~12216868
> *:uh: That's a first, but like I said I want you to fuck my 'ol lady :0
> *


 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 11:05 PM~12216868
> *:uh: That's a first, but like I said I don't fuck with the homies 'ol ladies :0
> *


You fools are funny.............. :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:08 PM~12216905
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 20 2008, 10:08 PM~12216911
> *You fools are funny.............. :cheesy:
> *


*What's good for the weekend JR? When you heading to D town?*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 11:11 PM~12216935
> *What's good for the weekend JR? When you heading to D town?
> *


Saturday but just chill and sip on a few with the wifey and what about you?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 11:17 PM~12217029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was a cool day.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 20 2008, 10:18 PM~12217040
> *That was a cool day.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:32 PM~12216427
> * :uh: ****** he said NEWER cars
> *


I know what the fuc he said *****-- IT WILL BE NEW- ALL BRAND NEW. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

"GOODTIMES FULLTIME RIDERS"


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:46 PM~12215103
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE GAME SUNDAY
> *



I still don't know...I probably won't know til Sunday at noon...but if it happens I'll hit u guys up!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 20 2008, 03:25 PM~12212744
> *Den what ya fittin ta do when da homiez wakked out is posted up like diz on yo azz
> 
> 
> ...


that guy is Gangsta :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:17 PM~12217029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*"THATS MY DOG"..............GOODTIMES PERRITO!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 20 2008, 10:13 PM~12216968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn that 5 is super sick! :biggrin: *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 20 2008, 11:02 PM~12216825
> *This pic makes the regal look like a truck,
> *


 :nono:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

FRIDAY...................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 07:32 AM~12219153
> *FRIDAY...................
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*T
G
I
F


:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*

Wuz up Boricua!!!! You workin today???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 09:23 AM~12219749
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> 
> ...


Yea pana, but not till later!!! I bet your at work right now, huh?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 08:28 AM~12219782
> *Yea pana, but not till later!!! I bet your at work right now, huh?
> *



Yes I am!! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 09:30 AM~12219796
> *Yes I am!! :angry:
> *


Whutz good for this weekend???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up to the rest of the CO!!! This topic is pretty dead...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 08:30 AM~12219796
> *Yes I am!! :angry:
> *


must be nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well the title craggp is finally over with on my car just finalizing everything now.Hopefully it will be in my garage by next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:43 AM~12219899
> *well the title craggp is finally over with on my car just finalizing everything now.Hopefully it will be in my garage by next weekend :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good wit' you Chris??? How's the '66?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 08:43 AM~12219899
> *well the title craggp is finally over with on my car just finalizing everything now.Hopefully it will be in my garage by next weekend :biggrin:
> *


*Crap*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Fes you guys gonna be hitting those calles next year homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris that deal ever come through?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:48 AM~12219927
> *what up Fes you guys gonna be hitting those calles next year homie?
> *


Damn right!!! Streets gonna come 1st, then the shows... We will definitely have some cars out there next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 08:52 AM~12219957
> *Damn right!!! Streets gonna come 1st, then the shows... We will definitely have some cars out there next year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's GOOD to hear homie it will be nice to see more Ridaz out next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully Adan will be done with his Trey vert also.That's gonna be one sick fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know CityWide will be out cruizin those calles uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:54 AM~12219966
> *That's GOOD to hear homie it will be nice to see more Ridaz out next year
> *


Yea this summer sucked for me and it was my own fault... I bullshitted too much in the winter and then in the spring I really started to work on my car's!!! :angry: won't make that mistake this year... money wasn't even an issue just ran out of time...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big *CITYWIDE* aint been quiet for nada


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 08:30 AM~12219799
> *Whutz good for this weekend???
> *


Well I gotta work tomorrow till 5p.m. but after that, its all good!!! So hit me up.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:56 AM~12219985
> *Hopefully Adan will be done with his Trey vert also.That's gonna be one sick fucker
> *


yea if Adan gets done he's gonna shock alot of people and send them back to the drawing board!!! I just seen him the other day!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 10:00 AM~12220007
> *Well I gotta work tomorrow till 5p.m. but after that, its all good!!! So hit me up.
> *


Yea I work tomorrow too, but im not sure what time, I'll let you know!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 08:41 AM~12219880
> *must be nice
> *


Don't worry bro, it'll get better!!! Just keep yo head up dogg.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:00 AM~12220008
> *yea if Adan gets done he's gonna shock alot of people and send them back to the drawing board!!! I just seen him the other day!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah his shit is gonna be sick makes me wanna wait til 2010 to pull my shit out :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 08:52 AM~12219957
> *Damn right!!! Streets gonna come 1st, then the shows... We will definitely have some cars out there next year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 09:01 AM~12220022
> *Don't worry bro, it'll get better!!! Just keep yo head up dogg.
> *


  What it IZ IZZ


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 08:57 AM~12219987
> *You know CityWide will be out cruizin those calles uffin:
> *


The more the better Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:01 AM~12220025
> *Yeah his shit is gonna be sick makes me wanna wait til 2010 to pull my shit out :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea I can't even believe he's gotten this far so fast, I remember when he 1st picked it up...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We definately need to get some cruizin and picnics going this year,I think we might just have a picnic thang instead of a show.
I didn't even get to enjoy our show,shit was too hectic


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:02 AM~12220029
> * What it IZ IZZ
> *


Wuz up GOODTIMER!!!! I see your car is FINALLY on its way huh?? You must be gettin pretty hyped up. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:04 AM~12220043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea I can't even believe he's gotten this far so fast, I remember when he 1st picked it up...
> *


yeah Big Ups to that fool putting in OT on that ride


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:05 AM~12220048
> *We definately need to get some cruizin and picnics going this year,I think we might just have a picnic thang instead of a show.
> I didn't even get to enjoy our show,shit was too hectic
> *


I told you Homie!!!! You never really get to enjoy a show your throwing cause there is just so much to do!!!!  

Everybody is kickin it and your workin...but its all GOOD!!! Your GOODTIMES show was cool Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:05 AM~12220048
> *We definately need to get some cruizin and picnics going this year,I think we might just have a picnic thang instead of a show.
> I didn't even get to enjoy our show,shit was too hectic
> *


the picnic's are definitely better I think!!! I wonder how many shows we'll really have next year??? may'be cinco, a couple of hot rod shows, and may'be the super show??? ****** better get use to cruisin' their cars or be willing to travel to shows out of town or out of state!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 09:05 AM~12220049
> *Wuz up GOODTIMER!!!! I see your car is FINALLY on its way huh?? You must be gettin pretty hyped up. :biggrin:
> *


I am dog just need to find a shop around town that will swap my wides for thins now,anybody know who does it that doesn't fuck up the seals?(besides Mi Joto's)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:09 AM~12220084
> *the picnic's are definitely better I think!!! I wonder how many shows we'll really have next year??? may'be cinco, a couple of hot rod shows, and may'be the super show??? ****** better get use to cruisin' their cars or be willing to travel to shows out of town or out of state!!!
> *



Cruisin is much more fun in my opinion!!!! Show's are cool but if your participating in a show its a long ass day. And alot of work is involved just to get your shit to a show...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:09 AM~12220085
> *I am dog just need to find a shop around town that will swap my wides for thins now,anybody know who does it that doesn't fuck up the seals?(besides Mi Joto's)
> *


GOOD luck Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn quite a few rides are gonna be busting out next season :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:09 AM~12220085
> *I am dog just need to find a shop around town that will swap my wides for thins now,anybody know who does it that doesn't fuck up the seals?(besides Mi Joto's)
> *


How about Pro at Fat Kat???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chad's Peaches and Cream is for sale for 12k if anybody is interested


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:14 AM~12220130
> *How about Pro at Fat Kat???
> *


who's Pro?
I heard the new guys at FK fuck up seals


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 10:11 AM~12220108
> *Cruisin is much more fun in my opinion!!!! Show's are cool but if your participating in a show its a long ass day. And alot of work is involved just to get your shit to a show...
> *


I 2nd that... It was kind of nice jus' goin' to the shows in the middle of the day and jus stayin' for a while and bein' able to leave when I felt like it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:16 AM~12220137
> *who's Pro?
> I heard the new guys at FK fuck up seals
> *


And I'm mounting D'z :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:16 AM~12220137
> *who's Pro?
> I heard the new guys at FK fuck up seals
> *


Pro, I think he's still in Rollerz use to have the white bagged Jetta, but if you heard there fuckin' up seals then IDK...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:16 AM~12220142
> *I 2nd that... It was kind of nice jus' goin' to the shows in the middle of the day and jus stayin' for a while and bein' able to leave when I felt like it!!!
> *


Yeah I think that's the biggest thing for entrants ,gotta end soon or it gets boring not enough to do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 AM~12220145
> *And I'm mounting D'z  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yea I would want to find the right shop too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we should throw a few big ass picnics and get Springs poppin like Pueblo they got that shit on lock 
wall to wall cars y todo


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:14 AM~12220127
> *Damn quite a few rides are gonna be busting out next season :0
> *



That's GOOD Homie!!!! We can all cruise, barbecue, bullshit, whatever.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:14 AM~12220127
> *Damn quite a few rides are gonna be busting out next season :0
> *



That's GOOD Homie!!!! We can all cruise, barbecue, bullshit, whatever.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:14 AM~12220127
> *Damn quite a few rides are gonna be busting out next season :0
> *



That's GOOD Homie!!!! We can all cruise, barbecue, bullshit, whatever.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 21 2008, 09:21 AM~12220168
> *That's GOOD Homie!!!! We can all cruise, barbecue, bullshit, whatever.
> *


yeah it's all good to get a trophy but we need more unity than we do the competition in my book


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:14 AM~12220127
> *Damn quite a few rides are gonna be busting out next season :0
> *




That's GOOD Homie!!!! We can all cruise, barbecue, bullshit, whatever.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:20 AM~12220163
> *we should throw a few big ass picnics and get Springs poppin like Pueblo they got that shit on lock
> wall to wall cars y todo
> *


Yea that would be cool!!! I jus' hate how the young bangers always get shit started when a good show or picnic getz throw'n in Springs... specially at Memorial!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:24 AM~12220192
> *Yea that would be cool!!! I jus' hate how the young bangers always get shit started when a good show or picnic getz throw'n in Springs... specially at Memorial!!!
> *


Yeah there are certain clubs that are more like gangs out there that fuck it up for all of us.We all know who they are we just gotta take our streets and picnics from those fools, and let em know who's feet they are stepping on, and make em chill or they can kick rocks.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:05 AM~12220048
> *We definately need to get some cruizin and picnics going this year,I think we might just have a picnic thang instead of a show.
> I didn't even get to enjoy our show,shit was too hectic
> *


I BELIEVE IT WOULD BE OUR TURN THIS COMING YEAR, ENTONCES NO TE PREOCUPES(SP?) NOSOTROS TENEMOS UNO PLANES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 09:28 AM~12220221
> *I BELIEVE IT WOULD BE OUR TURN THIS COMING YEAR, ENTONCES NO TE PREOCUPES(SP?)  NOSOTROS TENEMOS UNO PLANES
> *


We wont worry I know that big *CITYWIDE* has it planned


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Chris busting some spanglish for dat ass :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:22 AM~12220177
> *yeah it's all good to get a trophy but we need more unity than we do the competition in my book
> 
> *


trophy's are cool, they really are but itz not what itz about!!! Itz cool to get a trophy and know that someone appreciated the work you put into a car but life goes on after that show and you need to go out and cruise the real trophy... your fuckin' lolo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:27 AM~12220216
> *Yeah there are certain clubs that are more like gangs out there that fuck it up for all of us.We all know who they are we just gotta take our streets and picnics from those fools, and let em know who's feet they are stepping on, and make em chill or they can kick rocks.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED is down with some cruizing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 09:36 AM~12220282
> *MOST HATED is down with some cruizing :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT YOU DIDN'T THINK I COULD HANG WITH EVERYONE ELSE? NECCESITO SABER ESPANOL PARRA MI JALE. I JUST DON'T THINK MY SPELLING IS RIGHT, SO DON'T LAUGH TO HARD. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:37 AM~12220299
> *WHAT YOU DIDN'T THINK I COULD HANG WITH EVERYONE ELSE? NECCESITO SABER ESPANOL PARRA MI JALE.  I JUST DON'T THINK MY SPELLING IS RIGHT, SO DON'T LAUGH TO HARD. :biggrin:
> *


your spelling is not too bad, honestly!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:38 AM~12220307
> *your spelling is not too bad, honestly!!!
> *


I AM TRYING BIG FES DAWG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 09:37 AM~12220299
> *WHAT YOU DIDN'T THINK I COULD HANG WITH EVERYONE ELSE? NECCESITO SABER ESPANOL PARRA MI JALE.  I JUST DON'T THINK MY SPELLING IS RIGHT, SO DON'T LAUGH TO HARD. :biggrin:
> *


where you work?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:39 AM~12220317
> *I AM TRYING BIG FES DAWG
> *


Your not working today? or do you work tonight?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I WORK 4-12 STARTING TONITE THROUGH THANKSGIVING.

I WORK FOR COLORADO SPRINGS UTILITIES ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 09:42 AM~12220343
> *I WORK 4-12 STARTING TONITE THROUGH THANKSGIVING.
> 
> I WORK FOR COLORADO SPRINGS UTILITIES ROY.
> *


damn you got the job dog,how do I get hemmed up there? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:42 AM~12220343
> *I WORK 4-12 STARTING TONITE THROUGH THANKSGIVING.
> 
> I WORK FOR COLORADO SPRINGS UTILITIES ROY.
> *


Thru thursday or wednsday night?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

4-12 THURSDAY NIGHT AND THEN I AM OFF FROM FRIDAY - TUESDAY


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:44 AM~12220360
> *damn you got the job dog,how do I get hemmed up there? :0
> *


FIND A POSITION THAT YOU WANT TO APPLY FOR ON THE WEB SITE AND LET ME KNOW. IF I KNOW SOMEONE ON THE HIRING COMMITEE I CAN PUT IN A GOOD WORD. 

CSU.ORG

YOU SEE US CITY WIDERS MAY NOT BE AS WEL KNOWN AS YOU OTHER GUYS, BUT WE STILL HELP OUT WHERE WE CAN. :biggrin: LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 09:51 AM~12220415
> *FIND A POSITION THAT YOU WANT TO APPLY FOR ON THE WEB SITE AND LET ME KNOW. IF I KNOW SOMEONE ON THE HIRING COMMITEE I CAN PUT IN A GOOD WORD.
> 
> CSU.ORG
> ...


I appreciate it Chris,I'm looking for longevity also .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:47 AM~12220387
> *4-12 THURSDAY NIGHT AND THEN I AM OFF FROM FRIDAY - TUESDAY
> *


Shit thatz cool though, the fam is jus gonna have to eat dinner early on thursday, huh??? How's Alex doin'? did they have the baby yet? I haven't seen him in a minute...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:52 AM~12220423
> *I appreciate it Chris,I'm looking for longevity also .
> *


They just aint hardly hiring nowdays  
especially for what I doWater,Sewer,and Storm)


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry for typing all in caps (i know sometimes that proper computer etiqute(sp?) but with my laptop in my truck it always has to be caps so i am used to it.
Right now Roy you can't be anymore secure than where i am at and longevity is just a plus that comes with it. i will never complain about my job. as far as i am concerned i have one of the best jobs in the utilities.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:55 AM~12220455
> *They just aint hardly hiring nowdays
> especially for what I doWater,Sewer,and Storm)
> *


aActually they just posted a waste water apprenticeship position a couple of weeks ago. If I would have known iI would have tried to help you out.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW-- some pages actualy went by-- Im impressed :biggrin: 

What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 09:59 AM~12220484
> *aActually they just posted a waste water apprenticeship position a couple of weeks ago. If I would have known iI would have tried to help you out.
> *


Damn I didn't catch it....yeah homie if you see anything water sewr or storm related hit me up dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 11:00 AM~12220491
> *WOW-- some pages actualy went by-- Im impressed :biggrin:
> 
> What up CO
> *


I know only thing missing is some new pics!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 09:52 AM~12220427
> *Shit thatz cool though, the fam is jus gonna have to eat dinner early on thursday, huh??? How's Alex doin'? did they have the baby yet? I haven't seen him in a minute...
> *


Yea, I might take next Wednesday and Thursday off as well, I have some use-it or lose-it vacation time to burn.
My brother is doing good, thaks for asking. Yea they had their son (Julian) in October.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:02 AM~12220507
> *Damn I didn't catch it....yeah homie if you see anything water sewr or storm related hit me up dog
> *


I sure will homie! My father-in-law is in Water construction deprtment and they are mixed in with waste water as well. And I sit on a commitee with some suporvisers from waster water and water ops.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:05 AM~12220531
> *I sure will homie! My father-in-law is in Water construction deprtment and they are mixed in with waste water as well. And I sit on a commitee with some suporvisers from waster water and water ops.
> *


I appreciate it Chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Roy, I pm'd you. did you get it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 11:03 AM~12220516
> *Yea, I might take next Wednesday and Thursday off as well, I have some use-it or lose-it vacation time to burn.
> My brother is doing good, thaks for asking. Yea they had their son (Julian) in October.
> *


  Tell'em I said whutz up... I know there probably busy as could be!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 10:02 AM~12220515
> *I know only thing missing is some new pics!!!
> *


That's what I was thinking
shit I been looking for that pic from New Years or Rich in the sombrero but I can't find it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Fes, I got some of the trim inside the 66 in and ordered my heater core today. oh yea and the speaker grille for the back seat is in. i am trying to catch up with everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:08 AM~12220546
> *That's what I was thinking
> shit I been looking for that pic from New Years or Rich in the sombrero but I can't find it
> *


I ended up workin' last new year's eve, hopefully not this year!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 21 2008, 10:08 AM~12220543
> * Tell'em I said whutz up... I know there probably busy as could be!!!
> *


Idefinately will homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:06 AM~12220537
> *Roy, I pm'd you. did you get it?
> *


Yeah,I got a new laptop now that doesn't give me the PM window so sometimes I can go hours without noticing I have a pm my bad....pm'd back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My old company turned off my phone,I will be getting a new one tomorrow,so if anybody needs to get ahold of me PM a foolio


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 11:10 AM~12220552
> *Fes, I got some of the trim inside the 66 in and ordered my heater core today. oh yea and the speaker grille for the back seat is in. i am trying to catch up with everyone
> *


Shit your further along than me, when it comes to the sixes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito you back in the Rockies?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Trey Rag up for 15k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:27 AM~12220659
> *Nice Trey Rag up for 15k
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:12 AM~12220576
> *What up Paulito you back in the Rockies?
> *


What up Roy, I'm at the Baltimore Airport, just waiting on my Flight. I dont get there till 10:00 tonight. can't wait to see you ride homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2008, 10:43 AM~12220807
> *What up Roy, I'm at the Baltimore Airport, just waiting on my Flight. I dont get there till 10:00 tonight. can't wait to see you ride homie.
> *


probably wont have the ride til next week butyeah,I can't wait either
We are gonna have a meeting next weekend homie enjoy this weekend with the Familia  
I'll shoot you and all the other GOODTIMERS my number as soon as I get it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:46 AM~12220836
> *probably wont have the ride til next week butyeah,I can't wait either
> We are gonna have a meeting next weekend homie enjoy this weekend with the Familia
> I'll shoot you and all the other GOODTIMERS my number as soon as I get it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i got a neighborly visit from a goodtimer this past weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:50 AM~12220874
> *i got a neighborly visit from a goodtimer this past weekend
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Mr. Wrinkles


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:53 AM~12220894
> *
> *


PM'd you back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 10:54 AM~12220918
> *Mr. Wrinkles
> *


 :0 
haven't talk to that foolio inna while :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

he and I live on the same street.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:27 AM~12220659
> *Nice Trey Rag up for 15k
> 
> 
> ...


'
That trey looks way sic-- but where do you get the 15K price--
bids are only at 10k right now????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 11:18 AM~12221185
> *'
> That trey looks way sic-- wheres that at? hows the interior-- any other pics
> *


Interior is great but not original,foolio put it up on ebay but I talked him down before that from 22 - 15  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

only 22 hours left and this is his second time having it up
if it doesn't sale someone might be able to get it for cheaper and I have his e-mail


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:23 AM~12221244
> *Interior is great but not original,foolio put it up on ebay but I talked him down before that from 22 - 15
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


Ya-- I thought when I saw this car on the screen it was hardtop- went bac and looked-- didnt realize it was the same car-- had to edit my post.

THat car has no reserve--- an like i said right now its at 10,200---- I wonder what it will hit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He had it on Craigslist before E-bay,I tried to lowball at 12.5k but he wasn't having it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:27 AM~12221289
> *only 22 hours left and this is his second time having it up
> if it doesn't sale someone might be able to get it for cheaper and I have his e-mail
> *


It has to sell- IT HAS NO RESERVE--- thats what that means right-- meanin even if the bid would have only hit 5 grand-- he would have had to honor it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Roy - I originally had the car listed for 21,900 and then went 17,900 and finally dropped it to 16,900. The car is worth that amount and probably more, but given the times it might be hard to sell for that amount. I am willing to go down to $15,000.00 short of that, it may stay safe and sound in my garage this winter. Any interest in looking at it or would you like more information? Best Regards,
Dave Schreck
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 11:31 AM~12221323
> *It has to sell- IT HAS NO RESERVE--- thats what that means right-- meanin even if the bid would have only hit 5 grand-- he would have had to honor it?
> *


Yeah if there is no reserve :0 Or he will get a negative reading for renigging of course


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:31 AM~12221326
> *Hi Roy - I originally had the car listed for 21,900 and then went 17,900 and finally dropped it to 16,900. The car is worth that amount and probably more, but given the times it might be hard to sell for that amount. I am willing to go down to $15,000.00 short of that, it may stay safe and sound in my garage this winter. Any interest in looking at it or would you like more information? Best Regards,
> Dave Schreck
> :biggrin:
> *


ROY- i dont know if you are insecure-- or think you feel like people think you are lying-- BUT I BELIEVE YOU- what I AM SAYIN is-- he has it listed WITH NO RESERVE-- so doesnt that mean he has to honor the FINAL bid at the end of the auction??????????????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now this fucker is sick,it's what color I want mine by next year
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 11:34 AM~12221345
> *ROY- i dont know if you are insecure-- or think you feel like people think you are lying-- BUT I BELIEVE YOU- what I AM SAYIN is-- he has it listed WITH NO RESERVE-- so doesnt that mean he has to honor the FINAL bid at the end of the auction??????????????????????
> *


Yeah so get yer biddin on so we can all be flossin 60's rags


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:32 AM~12221335
> *Yeah if there is no reserve :0 Or he will get a negative reading for renigging of course
> *


YA- THERE IS NO RESERVE--- but hes probably like FUC IT-- its the only car he has for sale and if he doesnt sell it this time then he wont post it again and doesnt need to worry bout the negative shit :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:35 AM~12221364
> *Yeah so get yer biddin on so we can all be flossin 60's rags
> *


Shit *****-- If I could do that right now-- Id be flossin a 58 rag -
Even if it jus sat on my yard-- or car lot - whatever ya wanna call it -- for the next year :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cant let it slip to the bottom of the 1st page


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 21 2008, 02:19 PM~12222619
> *cant let it slip to the bottom of the 1st page
> *



NOPE -- SURE CANT DO THAT :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Run it's FIVE O


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 02:50 PM~12222993
> *Run it's FIVE O
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH?????????????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 02:50 PM~12222993
> *Run it's FIVE O
> 
> 
> ...


Should buy that just to hop the shit outta it :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 02:50 PM~12222993
> *Run it's FIVE O
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED ONE OF THOSE :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 04:10 PM~12223591
> *Should buy that just to hop the shit outta it :cheesy:
> *


Damn-- if you can read minds like that- you shouldnt need a job ROy :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHAT UP CO!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 05:23 PM~12224165
> *Damn-- if you can read minds like that- you shouldnt need a job ROy :biggrin:
> *


You know what's up Blood


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

NUGS vs FAKERS tonight


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 05:34 PM~12224260
> *You know what's up Blood
> *


YA-- trust me- I do know whats up-- Ive been knowin whats up since I was a youngster


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 05:54 PM~12224424
> *NUGS vs FAKERS tonight
> *


What channel is it on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 05:54 PM~12224424
> *NUGS vs FAKERS tonight
> *


Lakers are gonna stomp the shit outta the Denver Nuggets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 05:57 PM~12224446
> *YA-- trust me- I do know whats up-- Ive been knowin whats up since I was a youngster
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 06:58 PM~12224451
> *What channel is it on?
> *



Altitude...25 on comcast...the HD channel is on MOJO I think..starts at 830


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 07:01 PM~12224478
> *Lakers are gonna stomp the shit outta the Denver Nuggets
> *




:nono:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, impala63


Sup Chuck!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fastest way to get your feeling hurt if you are a Nuggets fan?













Watch Sportcenter tonight after the game and your feelings will go from zero-hurt in 3.4 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Everybody have a safe night,I'm outta here


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 07:08 PM~12224536
> *Fastest way to get your feeling hurt if you are a Nuggets fan?
> Watch Sportcenter tonight after the game and your feelings will go from zero-hurt in 3.4 seconds :biggrin:
> *



Lakers are tough...but I still HATE em


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 07:07 PM~12224526
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, impala63
> Sup Chuck!
> *



just got home f*RO*m work , whats up b*RO*tha


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 06:05 PM~12224513
> *Altitude...25 on comcast...the HD channel is on MOJO I think..starts at 830
> *


I guess Im gonna have to climb the telephone pole and hook the cable bac up then :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 07:20 PM~12224627
> *I guess Im gonna have to climb the telephone pole and hook the cable bac up then :biggrin:
> *



lol try channel 63


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 21 2008, 07:15 PM~12224584
> *just got home fROm work , whats up bROtha
> *



Chillen...checkin out LIL. What you gettin into tonight?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 07:23 PM~12224652
> *Chillen...checkin out LIL. What you gettin into tonight?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
its early what r u up to


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 02:50 PM~12222993
> *Run it's FIVE O
> 
> 
> ...


wheres that at Larry?

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up 24/7


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 21 2008, 06:44 PM~12224841
> *whats up 24/7
> *


*Just getting home fROm work  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 06:08 PM~12224536
> *Fastest way to get your feeling hurt if you are a Nuggets fan?
> Watch Sportcenter tonight after the game and your feelings will go from zero-hurt in 3.4 seconds :biggrin:
> *


*So I guess you won't be watching sports center Sunday night then, huh?  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 07:45 PM~12224852
> *Just getting home fROm work
> *



cool whats the plan for tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 21 2008, 06:47 PM~12224864
> *cool whats the plan for tonight
> *


*For you sleep pRObably :0 but for me dunno yet *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 07:51 PM~12224894
> *For you sleep pRObably :0  but for me dunno yet
> *




lol i passed the f out last nite,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 06:51 PM~12224894
> *For you sleep pRObably :0  but for me dunno yet
> *


From the way the pics look-- Id go do the same thing as las night :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 21 2008, 06:53 PM~12224902
> *lol i passed the f out last nite,
> *


You was pRObably jus scared-- its OK-- save that money for your chrome anyways :biggrin: 

Wish I could have been there :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 07:56 PM~12224919
> *You was pRObably jus scared-- its OK-- save that money for your chrome anyways :biggrin:
> 
> Wish I could have been there :angry:
> *



fool im never scared


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 21 2008, 06:59 PM~12224940
> *fool im never scared
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 21 2008, 07:24 PM~12224666
> *wheres that at Larry?
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


not much gonna go out and slam at bj's are you down?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 AM~12220145
> *And I'm mounting D'z  :biggrin:
> *


We all roll D's :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 08:57 PM~12225908
> *We all roll D's  :biggrin:
> *



X72 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 10:01 PM~12225935
> *X72 :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I roll.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 09:07 PM~12225970
> *Thats what I roll.............. :biggrin:
> *


Ya-- unless its a mad hopper-- thats the only way I can ROll an Impala :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 PM~12226035
> *Ya-- unless its a mad hopper-- thats the only way I can ROll an Impala :biggrin:
> *



what about me?! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 PM~12226035
> *Ya-- unless its a mad hopper-- thats the only way I can ROll an Impala :biggrin:
> *


Why fuck up an impala? :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*IT'S OFFICIAL...I'LL BE AT THE GAME THIS SUNDAY, SITTING IN THE SOUTH STANDS!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 09:35 PM~12226179
> *Why fuck up an impala?  :dunno:
> *


If its built right- IT WONT GET FUCD UP


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 10:47 PM~12226273
> *If its built right- IT WONT GET FUCD UP
> *


Fuck that.Thats what gbodys are for.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:09 AM~12220085
> *I am dog just need to find a shop around town that will swap my wides for thins now,anybody know who does it that doesn't fuck up the seals?(besides Mi Joto's)
> *


ill do it for you. ive been messin with them for 35 years :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:32 PM~12225693
> *not much gonna go out and slam at bj's are you down?
> *


I'll see what I can do but it won't be early


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 09:49 PM~12226286
> *Fuck that.Thats what gbodys are for.
> *


I could care less about keepin a Gbody from gettin fucd up--
Id hop a Gbody without reinforcin it if it didnt make you lose inches like it does.  :biggrin: 

Im not sayin I wouldnt ever build a Gbody Hopper--- but I dont have a Gbody -- thats the difference


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 Members: SWIPH, painloc21

What up homie-- did you get that verse after I went bac and edited it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 08:57 PM~12225908
> *We all roll D's  :biggrin:
> *


*This is ROy's 1st upgrade. He's learning slowly, but surely :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH


What up pimpin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 09:45 PM~12226254
> *IT'S OFFICIAL...I'LL BE AT THE GAME THIS SUNDAY, SITTING IN THE SOUTH STANDS!!
> *


*Let's meet up early and slam some ROnas, and eat some carne asada y pollo asada :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 11:30 PM~12227102
> *2 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SWIPH
> What up pimpin
> *


*Chillen bROther!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 11:30 PM~12227097
> *This is ROy's 1st upgrade. He's learning slowly, but surely :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 11:31 PM~12227111
> *Let's meet up early and slam some ROnas, and eat some carne asada y pollo asada :cheesy:
> *


DAMN-- you makin me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:31 AM~12227111
> *Let's meet up early and slam some ROnas, and eat some carne asada y pollo asada :cheesy:
> *



Where you guys gonna be tailgating??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 11:34 PM~12227147
> *Where you guys gonna be tailgating??
> *



at my house :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 21 2008, 09:49 PM~12226286
> *Fuck that.Thats what gbodys are for.
> *


 why you got to go there because you have a impala now? :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:35 AM~12227158
> *at my house :biggrin:
> *



Hahahah....its a long ass drive to invesco from Longmont


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 11:38 PM~12227190
> *Hahahah....its a long ass drive to invesco from Longmont
> *


shit *****- it only takes 35 min to get to Invesco


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:40 AM~12227214
> *shit *****- it only takes 35 min to get to Invesco
> *



But thats 35 mins of drinkin if you already in the parking lot


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 11:43 PM~12227238
> *But thats 35 mins of drinkin if you already in the parking lot
> *



OK OK OK-- jus make sure you bring me some carne asada after the game :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co
:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 07:49 PM~12227297
> *OK OK OK-- jus make sure you bring me some carne asada after the game :biggrin:
> *


dam just got on and u guys are already makin me hungry


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 22 2008, 12:26 AM~12227602
> *dam just got on and u guys are already makin me hungry
> *


Shit-- read the page before-- Sean makes it sound even better- he got me all hungry 2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 22 2008, 12:38 AM~12227189
> * why you got to go there because you have a impala now? :angry:
> *


Been there done that.........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

alright everybody thats NOT IN HERE-- Im goin to bed. Hopefully when I wake up the sun wil be shining and it will be nice out :uh:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

you guys remember this ride?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/927261551.html

bored.... came across that shit.... I remember it was Lowrider of the Month back in like '92?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 02:17 AM~12228132
> *alright everybody thats NOT IN HERE-- Im goin to bed. Hopefully when I wake up the sun wil be shining and it will be nice out :uh:
> *


Why?  :dunno: 





















you can't be out til sundown :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 21 2008, 11:30 PM~12227097
> *This is ROy's 1st upgrade. He's learning slowly, but surely :cheesy:
> *


GOOD thing you learned how to upgrade in this past year also,and give up that ugly ass Navibater and get a traditional :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 07:41 AM~12228536
> *Why?   :dunno:
> you can't be out til sundown :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Only guy I know,if he sleeps in too long he can't go outside :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















Just fuckin wit ya Adam :biggrin: That's some funny shit though or I might still be twisted from last night :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats GOOD Roy.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 07:46 AM~12228554
> *Only guy  I know,if he sleeps in too long he can't go outside :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just fuckin wit ya Adam  :biggrin: That's some funny shit though or I might still be twisted from last night :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up tweedy how's that Kansas life homie?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Its fuckin cold... 30 right now with a high of 53 today. good thing i got a heated garage.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 08:58 AM~12228825
> *good morning
> *


What up Ralph how's that Cutty coming along dog?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 08:58 AM~12228825
> *good morning
> *


AND ANOTHER DAY BEGINS :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING CO!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Sup Colorado!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 07:44 AM~12228547
> *GOOD thing you learned how to upgrade in this past year also,and give up that ugly ass Navibater and get a traditional :thumbsup:
> *


*I was ROlling Navi's while you were trying to build a busted ass gbody :roflmao: :roflmao: I had more in my paint than ur whole ride  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 10:03 AM~12229147
> *I was ROlling Navi's while you were trying to build a busted ass gbody  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I had more in my paint than ur whole ride
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 10:03 AM~12229147
> *I was ROlling Navi's while you were trying to build a busted ass gbody  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I had more in my paint than ur whole ride
> *


I kept it clean though


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 10:55 AM~12229421
> *I kept it clean though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 10:03 AM~12229147
> *I was ROlling Navi's while you were trying to build a busted ass gbody  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I had more in my paint than ur whole ride
> *


Aint my problem your ass got overcharged :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:00 AM~12229439
> *Aint my problem your ass got overcharged :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

*You going to the game tomorROw foolio?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 11:31 AM~12229616
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You going to the game tomorROw foolio?
> *


Yeah we are going with some of the wifes friends,gonna swig a few at the Red Lion before the game,hopefully I don't wind up inna holding tank :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:40 PM~12229674
> *Yeah we are going with some of the wifes friends,gonna swig a few at the Red Lion before the game,hopefully I don't wind up inna holding tank  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like the way your talking already you ain't that far from it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 10:10 AM~12228892
> *What up Ralph how's that Cutty coming along dog?
> *


WHATS UP ROy. THE FRAME SHOULD BE OFF TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 11:42 AM~12229683
> *Sounds like the way your talking already you ain't that far from it
> *


Imma behave myself :biggrin: 
tryin ta make it interested in here again  
I finalized everything on the car now it's transport time....hopefully they get it soon :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 11:47 AM~12229709
> *WHATS UP ROy. THE FRAME SHOULD BE OFF TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma roll that bitch with the top down in the snow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I had too much to drink last night,fuckin woke up a lil buzzed :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and it's hard catching up to your post count Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:40 AM~12229674
> *Yeah we are going with some of the wifes friends,gonna swig a few at the Red Lion before the game,hopefully I don't wind up inna holding tank  :biggrin:
> *


*Come chill with us perrito. We gonna have the cervezas, asada, y todo. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:54 AM~12229756
> *and it's hard catching up to your post count Sean
> *


*I*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 22 2008, 12:38 AM~12227189
> * why you got to go there because you have a impala now? :angry:
> *


You dident know that I sold my impala :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I might dog imma be with some of dem Rich White folks  
wifes friends from work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:54 AM~12229756
> *and it's hard catching up to your post count Sean
> *


*BET*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 12:56 PM~12229765
> *You dident know that I sold my impala  :angry:
> *


I'll be there to pick it up before you leave for the game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 11:56 AM~12229767
> *BET
> *


Black 
Entertainment
Television  :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:50 PM~12229721
> *
> tryin ta make it interested in here again
> *


a little bit of hating isn't interesting


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:56 AM~12229766
> *I might dog imma be with some of dem Rich White folks
> wifes friends from work
> *


*Ahh, so we too ghetto for you then? :dunno: 

I'm just fucken with you dawg, I understand corporate white america, thet's me 8-5 Monday - Friday  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Larry almost 10k views and no bites yet dog :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, impala63, MOSTHATED CC

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 11:58 AM~12229783
> *a little bit of hating isn't interesting
> *


Aint nobody hating


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:57 PM~12229778
> *I'll be there to pick it up before you leave for the game
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:58 PM~12229787
> *Damn Larry almost 10k views and no bites yet dog :thumbsdown:
> *


actually bro this dude has a sweet 50 deluxe with the conti kit and all air bagged but he wants me to throw in like 1500 on a trade and I can't do that now so probably not gonna happen unless he changes his mind. As far as selling I have a couple of dreamers here in town claiming to come up on some cash in a few months but I don't see that happening find me a trade Roy I even like hotrods :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 11:58 AM~12229784
> *Ahh, so we too ghetto for you then? :dunno:
> 
> I'm just fucken with you dawg, I understand corporate white america, thet's me 8-5 Monday - Friday
> *


That's why I might be kickin it with you fools :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:57 AM~12229780
> *Black
> Entertainment
> Television   :dunno:
> *


*I was gonnna put each word in a different post, to bump up my post count :cheesy: 

I

BET

YOU

DO

WANT 

TO 

CATCH

UP

WITH 

ME

BUT

YOU 

CAN'T*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:59 PM~12229792
> *Aint nobody hating
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Nov 22 2008, 07:41 AM~12228536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya-- I wouldnt give a fuc either if my shit was on BOLT ONS and BALLOON TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 PM~12229799
> *actually bro this dude has a sweet 50 deluxe with the conti kit and all air bagged but he wants me to throw in like 1500 on a trade and I can't do that now so probably not gonna happen unless he changes his mind. As far as selling I have a couple of dreamers here in town claiming to come up on some cash in a few months but I don't see that happening find me a trade Roy I even like hotrods :biggrin:
> *


Did you see that Busa ?
You can trade that then off that homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:00 PM~12229801
> *I was gonnna put each word in a different post, to bump up my post count :cheesy:
> 
> I
> ...


fuck bro I'm gonna have to start doing that I've been trying to catch up with Roy but now that he's layed off man his numbers are soaring


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 11:58 AM~12229783
> *a little bit of hating isn't interesting
> *


*But a little trash talk is always interesting  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 01:01 PM~12229808
> *Did you see that Busa ?
> You can trade that then off that homie
> *


which one bro ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:01 PM~12229805
> *You finaly got some good jokes-- cause the rest of the time they blew up in ya face and kept ya quiet
> Ya-- I wouldnt give a fuc either if my shit was on BOLT ONS :biggrin:
> *


I told you I would sell you those,I thought it was in between me and you,and you didn't want Sean to know


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:03 PM~12229822
> *I told you I would sell you those,I thought it was in between me and you,and you didn't want Sean to know
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:02 PM~12229813
> *But a little trash talk is always interesting
> *


thats true but if the other guy senses even the slightest bit of anger then they'll will be mad at each other and it's easy to strike a nerve. Not that I get mad right away because we talk shit down here all day but I feel theres a difference


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just like giving swiph shit because he has interesting come backs :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:57 PM~12229778
> *I'll be there to pick it up before you leave for the game
> *


You better hurry Im leaving in about an hour.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 01:04 PM~12229833
> *You better hurry Im leaving in about an hour.
> *


I'm out the door right now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:04 PM~12229830
> *thats true but if the other guy senses even the slightest bit of anger then they'll will be mad at each other and it's easy to strike a nerve. Not that I get mad right away because we talk shit down here all day but I feel theres a difference
> *


NO LEROY IM BILINGUAL THERES A DIFFERENCE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:04 PM~12229830
> *thats true but if the other guy senses even the slightest bit of anger then they'll will be mad at each other and it's easy to strike a nerve. Not that I get mad right away because we talk shit down here all day but I feel theres a difference
> *


*That's true Big L Dawg, that's why the emoticons are so important, IMO.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:05 PM~12229839
> *NO LEROY IM BILINGUAL THERES A DIFFERENCE  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: How you been Ralph?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:04 PM~12229830
> *thats true but if the other guy senses even the slightest bit of anger then they'll will be mad at each other and it's easy to strike a nerve. Not that I get mad right away because we talk shit down here all day but I feel theres a difference
> *


Thats just the guys getting the rag top comp a little flavor.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:06 PM~12229842
> *That's true Big L Dawg, that's why the emoticons are so important, IMO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:04 PM~12229832
> *I just like giving swiph shit because he has interesting come backs :thumbsup:
> *


*You guys are always going at it. :cheesy: It's like "Clash of the Whites" One white mexican, and one white nagger :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 01:07 PM~12229845
> *Thats just the guys getting the rag top comp a little flavor.
> *


me and my brown hardtop 63 are gonna be just happy together :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:06 PM~12229843
> *:rofl: How you been Ralph?
> *


GOOD bRO JUST BEEN HANGING OUT. YOU START ON THE FIVE9 YET


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:03 PM~12229822
> *I told you I would sell you those,I thought it was in between me and you,and you didn't want Sean to know
> *


I made a pROmise to my club pRezO--- and thats to only ROll 72s

(since Ive got stax of em  ) unless I was building a hopper---

so you are gona have to do better than that ROy :uh: 


Here Ill give ya another chance- 

I wouldnt mine either if I was my shit was on BOLT ONS and BALLOON TIRES--


OK
Go ahead-- :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:08 PM~12229854
> *You guys are always going at it. :cheesy:  It's like "Clash of the Whites" One white mexican, and one white nagger :0
> *


Now thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I posted it here like a few weeks ago


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:05 PM~12229839
> *NO LEROY IM BILINGUAL THERES A DIFFERENCE  :biggrin:
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:08 PM~12229854
> *You guys are always going at it. :cheesy:  It's like "Clash of the Whites" One white mexican, and one white nagger :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:08 PM~12229857
> *GOOD bRO JUST BEEN HANGING OUT. YOU START ON THE FIVE9 YET
> *


I'm too broke to work on the 59 I'm gonna have to get a loan from Sean and Roy then it'll be like it's our car we can just keep it at my house :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:09 PM~12229864
> *  :dunno:
> *


NO MORE LOCKED DOORS, NEXT FRIDAY :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:09 PM~12229864
> *  :dunno:
> *


They call me bruce leroy foolio you didnt' know?? :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:08 PM~12229855
> *me and my brown hardtop 63 are gonna be just happy together :biggrin:
> *


Yea but your low balling me.I told you I couldent take 6,500


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:10 PM~12229870
> *I'm too broke to work on the 59 I'm gonna have to get a loan from Sean and Roy then it'll be like it's our car we can just keep it at my house :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY GONNA CRY IN THE CAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:10 PM~12229871
> *NO MORE LOCKED DOORS, NEXT FRIDAY  :angry:
> *


*That one went over my head :banghead: :banghead: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:08 PM~12229854
> *You guys are always going at it. :cheesy:  It's like "Clash of the Whites" One white mexican, and one white nagger :0
> *


And then we have you that doesnt know what he is :biggrin: 


Dont start with me sean :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:10 PM~12229870
> *I'm too broke to work on the 59 I'm gonna have to get a loan from Sean and Roy then it'll be like it's our car we can just keep it at my house :biggrin:
> *


I'm broke too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 01:11 PM~12229875
> *Yea but your low balling me.I told you I couldent take 6,500
> *


okay 7,500 not a dollar more and your really getting over on me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:08 PM~12229854
> *You guys are always going at it. :cheesy:  It's like "Clash of the Whites" One white mexican, and one white nagger :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 12:11 PM~12229875
> *Yea but your low balling me.I told you I couldent take 6,500
> *


*I'll double that :biggrin: But then I would still be low balling you  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:11 PM~12229878
> *That one went over my head :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


ITS OKAY ONE FREE BEAR CLAW EVERY LUNCK BREAK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 01:11 PM~12229880
> *I'm broke too
> *


damn I can scratch your name off the list of who to hit up guess it'll be Sean and Jr he'll have 7,500 soon :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 01:11 PM~12229880
> *I'm broke too
> *


ISNT YOUR CAR ON THE WAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well you guys have a GOOD one and stay safe I gotta get my ass outta the house :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy you never answered my question what busa??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 12:13 PM~12229897
> *Well you guys have a GOOD one and stay safe I gotta get my ass outta the house :wave:
> *


YA me to--- curfew comes sooner than ya think :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 PM~12229897
> *Well you guys have a GOOD one and stay safe I gotta get my ass outta the house :wave:
> *


IN THE WORDS OF MY BUDDY PEACE OOOUUUUUUUUUTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 PM~12229896
> *ISNT YOUR CAR ON THE WAY
> *


I know mother fuckers talk about being broke and having a car shipped to them he probably sitting on a wad of cash in his wallet me I'm sitting on a bucket here in front of the neighbors computer and he's about to cut me off


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:11 PM~12229879
> *And then we have you that doesnt know what he is :biggrin:
> Dont start with me sean :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, I'm a half breed Y Que? At least I can act mexican or white and still not be a BUSTER! :0 *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:15 PM~12229909
> *I know mother fuckers talk about being broke and having a car shipped to them he probably sitting on a wad of cash in his wallet me I'm sitting on a bucket here in front of the neighbors computer and he's about to cut me off
> *


 :yes: :yes: THATS WHAT IM SAYING IM AT THE LIBRARY STEALING TIME FROM SOME KID


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:16 PM~12229917
> *Yeah, I'm a half breed Y Que? At least I can act mexican or white and still not be a BUSTER! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:15 PM~12229909
> *I know mother fuckers talk about being broke and having a car shipped to them he probably sitting on a wad of cash in his wallet me I'm sitting on a bucket here in front of the neighbors computer and he's about to cut me off
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You made me actually LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:17 PM~12229920
> *:yes:  :yes: THATS WHAT IM SAYING IM AT THE LIBRARY STEALING TIME FROM SOME KID
> *


thats why there getting F's :scrutinize:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:18 PM~12229930
> *thats why there getting F's :scrutinize:
> *


YOU CANT EVEN SPELL VERSACE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 12:14 PM~12229903
> *Hey Roy you never answered my question what busa??
> *



I didnt see it-- but Ill toss my 2cents in.. YOUVE GOT A HOT BIKE AND A HOT LOWRIDER-- both of em are in the same boat- everybody is wantin everything for nothin while its winter time----
Now- alot of people are gonna wait till its nice out to buy either one
But more people buy bikes that are finished- than they do LOwriders-
IM NOT SAYIN A BAZILLION PEOPLE DONT BUY FINISHED LO LOS--- but percentage wise---- almost 100% of bikes are finished when bought--- and I aint talkin but choppers... 
SO-- if the bike is worth every bit of what your car is-- which Im pretty sure it is--
I would go with the bike--plus it will be cheaper to ship than the ELCO-- 

OK- theres my 2 cents-- even if it was a book :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:19 PM~12229937
> *I didnt see it-- but Ill toss my 2cents in..  YOUVE GOT A HOT BIKE AND A HOT LOWRIDER-- both of em are in the same boat- everybody is wantin everything for nothin while its winter time----
> Now- alot of people are gonna wait till its nice out to buy either one
> But more people buy bikes that are finished- than they do LOwriders-
> ...


NOVEL?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:19 PM~12229936
> *YOU CANT EVEN SPELL VERSACE  :biggrin:
> *


F O sace


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:19 PM~12229937
> *I didnt see it-- but Ill toss my 2cents in..  YOUVE GOT A HOT BIKE AND A HOT LOWRIDER-- both of em are in the same boat- everybody is wantin everything for nothin while its winter time----
> Now- alot of people are gonna wait till its nice out to buy either one
> But more people buy bikes that are finished- than they do LOwriders-
> ...


*Let me sum it up for those who don't like books :cheesy: 

If the bike is of the same value, it would be easier to sell the bike because you would have a bigger audience.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:21 PM~12229944
> *F O sace
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: GOTTA LOVE THOSE MOVIES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:16 PM~12229917
> *Yeah, I'm a half breed Y Que? At least I can act mexican or white and still not be a BUSTER! :0
> *


NO NO NO *****- you told me yesterday you are only 25% mexican :biggrin: 

and for you to act like a buster doesnt have anything to do with your heritage :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 01:22 PM~12229946
> *Let me sum it up for those who don't like books :cheesy:
> 
> If the bike is of the same value, it would be easier to sell the bike because you would have a bigger audience.
> *


IS THAT THE SAME BIKE THAT WANTED TO TRADE CHUCK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:22 PM~12229946
> *Let me sum it up for those who don't like books :cheesy:
> 
> If the bike is of the same value, it would be easier to sell the bike because you would have a bigger audience.
> *



Im glad I got you on my team :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:19 PM~12229937
> *I didnt see it-- but Ill toss my 2cents in..  YOUVE GOT A HOT BIKE AND A HOT LOWRIDER-- both of em are in the same boat- everybody is wantin everything for nothin while its winter time----
> Now- alot of people are gonna wait till its nice out to buy either one
> But more people buy bikes that are finished- than they do LOwriders-
> ...


that makes a lot of sense though bro how many people out there riding bikes that don't know shit about them? probably about 80% of them so there not gonna build them so buy them done or just add some shiney chrome bolt on shit here and there and people who are into lowriders are broke it seems like


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:22 PM~12229948
> *NO NO NO *****- you told me yesterday you are only 25% mexican :biggrin:
> 
> and for you to act like a buster doesnt have anything to do with your heritage :biggrin:
> *


ADAM WERE YOU IN MALIBU'S MOST WANTED ? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:22 PM~12229948
> *NO NO NO *****- you told me yesterday you are only 25% mexican :biggrin:
> 
> and for you to act like a buster doesnt have anything to do with your heritage :biggrin:
> *


*Ok let's get technical here. I am 50% mexican, 25% Italian, and 25% White :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnit what bike already


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:24 PM~12229960
> *ADAM WERE YOU IN MALIBU'S MOST WANTED ? :biggrin:
> *



I wish you could have come up with somethin better than that-- that almost sounds like it would have come fROm ROy :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:24 PM~12229960
> *ADAM WERE YOU IN MALIBU'S MOST WANTED ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:24 PM~12229965
> *Damnit what bike already
> *


I saw it.It looked orange to me.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:25 PM~12229967
> *I wish you could have come up with somethin better than that-- that almost sounds like it would have come fROm ROy :uh:
> *


THEN WERE YOU ROACH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 01:25 PM~12229971
> *I saw it.It looked orange to me.
> *


I know which one  so does the trey have gas or do I have to put some?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:24 PM~12229963
> *Ok let's get technical here. I am 50% mexican, 25% Italian, and 25% White :angry:
> *


you told me yesterday that your mom is HALF MEXICAN-- that makes you 1/4--
aint that what you said???

and I dont really give a fuc anyways----I still look at ya like you white---
but Im workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT IM OUT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 01:28 PM~12229985
> *ALRIGHT IM OUT
> *


PEACCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE OUTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:26 PM~12229973
> *THEN WERE YOU ROACH
> *



Still not good enough-----
I cant wait till I get yall to visit NC with me-- and Im gonna show ya some whiteboys that REALLY act and think they blac--
Yall try and say it to me cause I like some nagger rides---- but that jus aint enough-- you need more than that to find me guilty  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2008, 01:26 PM~12229974
> *I know which one  so does the trey have gas or do I have to put some?
> *


Its ready to roll.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 22 2008, 01:29 PM~12229996
> *Its ready to roll.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:29 PM~12229995
> *Still not good enough-----
> I cant wait till I get yall to visit NC with me-- and Im gonna show ya some whiteboys that REALLY act and think they blac--
> Yall try and say it to me cause I like some nagger rides---- but that jus aint enough-- you need more than that to find me guilty   :biggrin:
> *



 :uh: Guilty


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey RALPH-- did they not pay you enough to star in
HAROLD AND KUMAR Go to WHITECASTLE

is that why you be workin at 7-11? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Nov 22 2008, 12:29 PM~12229996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LUCKY (in napoleaon's voice)*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:33 PM~12230018
> *Hey RALPH-- did they not pay you enough to star in
> HAROLD AND KUMAR Go to WHITECASTLE
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:33 PM~12230013
> * :uh: Guilty
> *



YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDIN ME-- you are gonna say because I say the word YALL that Im actin blac :uh: --- DAMN SON-- you need to trravel to somewhere other than VEGAS to get out of coloRadO--- you are bein deprived of real life experiences :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 PM~12229801
> *I was gonnna put each word in a different post, to bump up my post count :cheesy:
> 
> I
> ...



YOU CHEATED ON YOUR POST COUNT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:35 PM~12230035
> *YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDIN ME-- you are gonna say because I say the word YALL that Im actin blac :uh: --- DAMN SON-- you need to trravel to somewhere other than VEGAS to get out of coloRadO--- you are bein deprived of real life experiences :biggrin:
> *


*OK Yall*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:36 PM~12230038
> *YOU CHEATED ON YOUR POST COUNT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I didn't actually do it though.................

I stopped at BET :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You want to make a nice friendly bet for tomorROw Renzo? :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:36 PM~12230039
> *OK Yall
> *


That has to be the 1st time Ive eve heard the word YALL was BLAC---- that is some funny shit. I mean when I first came to coloRadO- I had alot of people trip on my southern accent and finaly after a few years it disapeared---- but never have I ever heard that before


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:38 PM~12230049
> *You want to make a nice friendly bet for tomorROw Renzo? :cheesy:
> *


I STILL GOT A JERSEY 4 SALE!!!! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:39 PM~12230054
> *That has to be the 1st time Ive eve heard the word YALL was BLAC---- that is some funny shit.  I mean when I first came to coloRadO- I had alot of people trip on my southern accent and finaly after a few years it disapeared---- but never have I ever heard that before
> *


*OK Yall*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin: stupid double post shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:39 PM~12230055
> *I STILL GOT A JERSEY 4 SALE!!!! :0
> *


*You wore it too much so it's all wore out. You might not get much for it now.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE, impala63, *CHANGING MINDZ*

Ralphs bein awful quiet now--- hes probably on another screen lookin for some pics like ROy does when he gets stumped :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:41 PM~12230071
> *You wore it too much so it's all wore out. You might not get much for it now.
> *


I CLEANED MY CAR WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Alright Renzo.......if the bROncos win, you have to post a pic in this topic of you wearing my jersey. (no hater shit in the pic either)If the traiders win, I'll post a pic in the NM topic with me wearing a traider jersey.

You game?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:29 PM~12229995
> *Still not good enough-----
> I cant wait till I get yall to visit NC with me-- and Im gonna show ya some whiteboys that REALLY act and think they blac--
> Yall try and say it to me cause I like some nagger rides---- but that jus aint enough-- you need more than that to find me guilty   :biggrin:
> *


its o K K K WITH ME EMENIM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:43 PM~12230085
> *I CLEANED MY CAR WITH IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 22 2008, 12:44 PM~12230089
> *its o  K K K WITH ME EMENIM
> *


Damn niKKKa-- thats all you got-- an Eminem joke---- come on Ralph- you suppose to be my bROther- atleast make me pROud and come at me with some good shit-- your makin ROys jokes look better and better everytime. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:43 PM~12230086
> *Alright Renzo.......if the bROncos win, you have to post a pic in this topic of you wearing my jersey. (no hater shit in the pic either)If the traiders win, I'll post a pic in the NM topic with me wearing a traider jersey.
> 
> You game?
> *


 :nono: I WOULDNT GET CAUGHT DEAD IN DONKEY JESERY!!!!


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:43 PM~12230086
> *Alright Renzo.......if the bROncos win, you have to post a pic in this topic of you wearing my jersey. (no hater shit in the pic either)If the traiders win, I'll post a pic in the NM topic with me wearing a traider jersey.
> 
> You game?
> *


 :buttkick: :nono:FUCK THE BRONCOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:48 PM~12230110
> *:nono: I WOULDNT GET CAUGHT DEAD IN DONKEY JESERY!!!!
> *


*some one is hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 22 2008, 12:48 PM~12230113
> *:buttkick:  :nono:FUCK THE BRONCOS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:50 PM~12230117
> *:twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *










:twak: :guns: :rant:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 22 2008, 12:50 PM~12230117
> *:twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHAT UP!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 02:20 PM~12230533
> *WHAT UP!!
> *



what up big dawg


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up everybody? i see we added sum pages today :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2008, 05:26 PM~12231392
> *whats up everybody? i see we added sum pages today :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2008, 05:26 PM~12231392
> *whats up everybody? i see we added sum pages today :biggrin:
> *



YA- you missed it-- was you sleepin or what :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 03:24 PM~12230551
> *what up big dawg
> *



Chillen homie...watchin some college football. You?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 21 2008, 10:45 PM~12226254
> *IT'S OFFICIAL...I'LL BE AT THE GAME THIS SUNDAY, SITTING IN THE SOUTH STANDS!!
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 06:52 PM~12231528
> *YA- you missed it-- was you sleepin or what :biggrin:
> *



i was out enjoyin the nice weather


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2008, 05:57 PM~12231558
> *i was out enjoyin the nice weather
> *



You had nice weather down there-- shit I was freezin my ass off workin on some 65 fenders and the front clip of my dually :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 07:05 PM~12231615
> *You had nice weather down there-- shit I was freezin my ass off workin on some 65 fenders and the front clip of my dually :angry:
> *



real nice bRO, shorts and t shirt weather :biggrin: 




whats up siksix what time you headed to the game?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2008, 06:07 PM~12231627
> *real nice bRO, shorts and t shirt weather :biggrin:
> whats up siksix what time you headed to the game?
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Do any of yall remember that cat that posted up INTERIOR WORK in coloRadO-- well look at the thread I jus saw posted by him..
I jus wanted to post it to show what a dumb ass he is--- and aparently he dont know shit ab out shit-- and yes SEAN-- I already PMd him my thoughts :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12231781


Come on now-- Studdin out an 11month old dawg- jus casue he has a 20in head- yippy ki ay--- what a fuccin joke


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 22 2008, 07:07 PM~12231627
> *real nice bRO, shorts and t shirt weather :biggrin:
> whats up siksix what time you headed to the game?
> *



We are gonna be at my boys house at 11. Probably be at Invesco by noon. There is 5 maybe 6 of us going too. When you guys going??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 07:32 PM~12231803
> *Do any of yall remember that cat that posted up INTERIOR WORK in coloRadO-- well look at the thread I jus saw posted by him..
> I jus wanted to post it to show what a dumb ass he is--- and aparently he dont know shit ab out shit-- and yes SEAN-- I already PMd him my thoughts :biggrin:
> 
> ...



My Brother In Law used to do all that. He used to have a sweet ass stud. I'll see if he got any pics.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:angry: double post


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 06:37 PM~12231830
> *My Brother In Law used to do all that. He used to have a sweet ass stud. I'll see if he got any pics.
> *


Im not really into Blues to much as far as looks go--- I like how mellow they are- but alot of the Blue lines have bulldog and other MISC. stuff bred into them to get that big size- thats why you see alot that are all huge- FAT AND LAZY. I did bring a GATOR BLUE into my lines which is a smaller Blue line with no other JUNK bred into them to calm my Reds down- My Reds are OL FAMILY REDS and COLBY-- which are both SUPER GAME LINES-- so I brought the Gator in to calm em down a bit - but still keep the Look. Ill get some pics for ya


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 07:47 PM~12231892
> *Im not really into Blues to much as far as looks go--- I like how mellow they are- but  alot of the Blue lines have bulldog and other MISC. stuff bred into them to get that big size- thats why you see alot that are all huge- FAT AND LAZY. I did bring a GATOR BLUE into my lines which is a smaller Blue line with no other JUNK bred into them  to calm my Reds down- My Reds are OL FAMILY REDS and COLBY-- which are both SUPER GAME LINES--  so I brought the Gator in to calm em down a bit - but still keep the Look. Ill get some pics for ya
> *




I heard you the first time bROther, you didn't have to repeat it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

My brother in law said that his male was from blue king kennels...Juan Gotti, Gotti's grandson...out of Blue Kings King and China...

I don't know what all that means but he was dope..had like this grayish blue coat and looked like a gargoyle. Bad ass.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 06:49 PM~12231901
> *I heard you the first time bROther, you didn't have to repeat it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 06:32 PM~12231803
> *Do any of yall remember that cat that posted up INTERIOR WORK in coloRadO-- well look at the thread I jus saw posted by him..
> I jus wanted to post it to show what a dumb ass he is--- and aparently he dont know shit ab out shit-- and yes SEAN-- I already PMd him my thoughts :biggrin:
> 
> ...


he's only like 15 think


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- here ya go Chris--a few pics for ya
Heres my oldest male-- kROnos :biggrin: 









Aint no fat Blue Bullies doin this








I dont cut my Pits ears-- it jus looks that way in this pic









Now heres my boy Loki- who is the one that consist of GATOR Blue/ COLBY RED.
His Pups have come out amazing.
















Heres Loki with ROsie-- ROsie is the female fROm my oldest females first litter.








These Pups Im about to show are fROm Loki and ROsie
This one was my old shop dawg-- His name is Duece- 1st pic at 6 weeks- 2nd pic at 13months
















These 2 boys are fROm the same litter as Duece--
the 2nd pic only has one of em in it- the other is another Pit the people that have ****** already own

















This boy is fROm Loki- and ROsie mom-- which is my oldest female









OK- I hope I added a page to the thread -- :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 22 2008, 07:10 PM~12232091
> *he's only like 15 think
> *


YA- I had a feelin hes young-- didnt know only 15-- but either way-- FUCCIN RETARDED. Thinks he has a blue pit and hes gonna get rich :uh:


I forgot to put this one in the group of pics- figured Id go ahead and add it since it has The Duece in the pic


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 08:48 PM~12232407
> *OK- here ya go Chris--a few pics for ya
> Heres my oldest male-- kROnos :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Good looking dogs man...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Soon as I get some pics I'll post them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Nov 22 2008, 07:48 PM~12232407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bRO-- I love my Pits-- Ive been at it for bout 6 years-- this year I actualy got off trac with all my shit I got in


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 09:08 PM~12232572
> *Thanks bRO-- I love my Pits-- Ive been at it for bout 6 years-- this year I actualy got off trac with all my shit I got in
> *



Thats cool...Personally I LOVE pits, always have but I never owned one cuz I think every tom dick and harry do. People are really in to it like you but alot of fools get them thinking its gonna make them a tough guy and I can't stand that shit. My mother in law has one and she could easily be the poster child for pits...really chill.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 08:17 PM~12232623
> *Thats cool...Personally I LOVE pits, always have but I never owned one cuz I think every tom dick and harry do. People are really in to it like you but alot of fools get them thinking its gonna make them a tough guy and I can't stand that shit. My mother in law has one and she could easily be the poster child for pits...really chill.
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN-- I HATE SEIN THAT SHIT- like Pits in Spiked collars and shit like that- how fuccin dumb. Ive turned away a few people that have tried gettin Pups fROm me jus cause I got that feelin about them. I dont do it to make mad money-- Ive even given some pups to peeps for NO MONEY at all jus cause I could see how good of home the Pup would have-- and alot of people cant afford to spend 500bux on a dawg-- and then spend the money it takes to get them taken care of. I jus like to make sure I put
GOOD PITS IN GOOD HOMES WITH GOOD PEOPLE-- the money was never a big deal- Jus a bonus...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

View from my seats...CAN'T WAIT TIL TOMORROW!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 09:25 PM~12232678
> *I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN-- I HATE SEIN THAT SHIT- like Pits in Spiked collars and shit like that- how fuccin dumb. Ive turned away a few people that have tried gettin Pups fROm me jus cause I got that feelin about them. I dont do it to make mad money-- Ive even given some pups to peeps for NO MONEY at all jus cause I could see how good of home the Pup would have-- and alot of people cant afford to spend 500bux on a dawg-- and then spend the money it takes to get them taken care of. I jus like to make sure I put
> GOOD PITS IN GOOD HOMES WITH GOOD PEOPLE-- the money was never a big deal- Jus a bonus...
> *



Yup and thats the way it should be. Thats why I could never get into that, plus my wifey would make fools fill out an application before they'd get a dog.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 08:28 PM~12232698
> *Yup and thats the way it should be. Thats why I could never get into that, plus my wifey would make fools fill out an application before they'd get a dog.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Ya-- 95% of all the people that get pups fROm me are reffered by people that have already gotten a pup fROm me previously. :biggrin: 

Even a lady fROm our local Humane society has a Pit fROm me


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 22 2008, 09:38 PM~12232760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ya-- 95% of all the people that get pups fROm me are reffered by people that have already gotten a pup fROm me previously. :biggrin:
> ...



Thats hella cool...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2008, 08:42 PM~12232788
> *Thats hella cool...
> *


You know it ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Well- since Im at home and most likely all yall are out partyin- Ill bump our thread to keep us up close to the top


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn you muthafuckas got busy the las' couple of dayz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

almost tailgating time :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 23 2008, 08:30 AM~12234652
> *almost tailgating time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 23 2008, 11:21 AM~12235347
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


whats up Joe so I take it you made it home alright last night  

whats up CO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:37 AM~12235705
> *whats up Joe so I take it you made it home alright last night
> 
> whats up CO
> *


yeah thanks for looking out


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 23 2008, 09:24 AM~12234815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

close game...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A CHROME NARDI STERRING WHEEL WITH BLACK LEATHER, NO ADAPTER USED 165 SHIPPED 

CAN EMAIL YOU PICTURES IF YOU WANT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*Raiders 31 *</span><span style=\'colorrange\'>Donkeys 10!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's gonna be a long drive back from D-Town!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 23 2008, 04:27 PM~12236807
> *A CHROME NARDI STERRING WHEEL WITH BLACK LEATHER, NO ADAPTER USED 165 SHIPPED
> 
> CAN EMAIL YOU PICTURES IF YOU WANT
> *


What up pimpin-- hows things goin wit ya


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21


What up homies


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 06:12 PM~12237440
> *What up pimpin-- hows things goin wit ya
> *


JUST WORKING OUT, TRYIN TO GET UP TO 275


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 23 2008, 06:26 PM~12237549
> *JUST WORKING OUT, TRYIN TO GET UP TO 275
> *


Damn-- you and sean would get along great :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Adam  
it fuckn dead in here tonight


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 07:13 PM~12237955
> *whats up Adam
> it fuckn dead in here tonight
> *



Its crazy dead :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *BigTigger R.O*., TOPTHIS


What up bROther-- whats good wit ya


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12238566
> *Its crazy dead :angry:
> *


 :yessad: but it will pick up in a while if it gets cold because its been nice for the time of year it is


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:37 PM~12238666
> *:yessad: but it will pick up in a while if it gets cold because its been nice for the time of year it is
> *


Id rather it stay nice and stay dead :biggrin:

I hate cold weather


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Roy how was the game?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 08:39 PM~12238674
> *Id rather it stay nice and stay dead :biggrin:
> 
> I hate cold weather
> *


X2 I don't mind cold weather its the snow that I don't like


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 08:39 PM~12238680
> *:biggrin:
> *


your a raider fan? I'm not a raider or bronco fan


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: zekes_interior_13

whats up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 08:45 PM~12238751
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn Roy your just a happy fuckr tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:48 PM~12238774
> *damn Roy your just a happy fuckr tonight
> *


  






























































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:48 PM~12238774
> *damn Roy your just a happy fuckr tonight
> *



Hes still all drunk pRObably :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 08:49 PM~12238783
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


don't be to happy because the raiders are not going to all the way homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 08:50 PM~12238798
> *Hes still all happy cuz Oaktown fucked up the Donkeys pRObably :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 08:50 PM~12238798
> *Hes still all drunk pRObably :biggrin:
> *


thinking the raiders are going to make it to the superbowl :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12238807
> *don't be to happy because the raiders are not going to all the way homie
> *


don't matter they still won tonight  
by a fucking longshot :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 08:53 PM~12238824
> *don't matter they still won tonight
> by a fucking longshot :cheesy:
> *


fuck you Roy and I'm not a bronco fan I just don't like that raiders :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:57 PM~12238854
> *fuck you Roy and I'm not a bronco fan I just don't like that raiders :angry:
> *


I love you too Chris


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 08:58 PM~12238862
> *I love you too Chris
> *


right back at you homie now back to off topic for me  
them fuckn raiders :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 08:59 PM~12238870
> *right back at you homie now back to off topic for me
> them fuckn raiders :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get yo ass back to off topic Y mananna I got a photo for you dog  
Raiders!!!!!!!!!!
maybe not leading but beating the Broncos!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:02 PM~12238893
> *get yo ass back to off topic Y mananna I got a photo for you dog
> Raiders!!!!!!!!!!
> maybe not leading but beating the Broncos!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 23 2008, 05:19 PM~12237083
> *Raiders 31 </span><span style=\'colorrange\'>Donkeys 10!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's gonna be a long drive back from D-Town!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 23 2008, 07:13 PM~12237955
> *whats up Adam
> it fuckn dead in here tonight
> *


EVERYONE IS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: . .


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:02 PM~12238893
> *get yo ass back to off topic Y mananna I got a photo for you dog
> Raiders!!!!!!!!!!
> maybe not leading but beating the Broncos!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Sean will you check for my keys in the esco


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 09:41 PM~12239191
> *EVERYONE IS :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: . .
> *


*No crying here bROther. The bROncos still lead the AFC west :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 23 2008, 09:46 PM~12239223
> *Sean will you check for my keys in the esco
> *


*They're not in there bRO.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21


ROLLERZ!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:50 PM~12239263
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> ROLLERZ!
> *








:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 09:50 PM~12239263
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> ROLLERZ!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 09:46 PM~12239226
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 09:50 PM~12239263
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> ROLLERZ!
> *


  :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:51 PM~12239277
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*Whats cacken whodini? :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 23 2008, 09:46 PM~12239223
> *Sean will you check for my keys in the esco
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 09:51 PM~12239284
> *Whats cacken whodini? :cheesy:
> *


just chilln..puttn some parts together for the car..what up wit u?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 09:51 PM~12239283
> *  :wave:
> *


*You should have bet me fawker!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:53 PM~12239292
> *just chilln..puttn some parts together for the car..what up wit u?
> *


*Just got home fROm the game. You gonna be ready for Phoenix :biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 09:53 PM~12239294
> *You should have bet me fawker!
> *


I SHOULD HAVE, BUT NOT TO WEAR A JESERY.....


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 09:54 PM~12239307
> *Just got home fROm the game. You gonna be ready for Phoenix :biggrin:
> *


im tryn. if u will b done then so will i :biggrin: and we will just have to hit it up "colo style"


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

chuck go get that car ready...we only have a couple of months... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

wow! its a rollerz fest in here


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 09:58 PM~12239345
> *wow! its a rollerz fest in here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:57 PM~12239338
> *chuck go get that car ready...we only have a couple of months... :biggrin:
> *



i need to :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HEY CHUCK, DO HAVE SKIRTS FOR YOUR 65? IF NOT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR SOME?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:56 PM~12239327
> *im tryn. if u will b done then so will i  :biggrin: and we will just have to hit it up "colo style"
> *


*I'm trying for Phoenix bROther, but it will be tough. I'll be ready cinco without a doubt! Get that bomb done bRO, Don't you miss those best of show trophys :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I AM FEELING A LITTLE OUT NUMBERED HERE :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 10:59 PM~12239359
> *HEY CHUCK, DO HAVE SKIRTS FOR YOUR 65? IF NOT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR SOME?
> *



i dont have any. what r u askin


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 09:59 PM~12239357
> *i need to :biggrin:
> *


no shit . we gotta get a transport 4 phx...me n sean are goin.. :biggrin: we need more cars..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

At least SD lost too though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 11:00 PM~12239368
> *I AM FEELING A LITTLE OUT NUMBERED HERE :uh:
> *



you will be ok


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MAKE ME AN OFFER. I HAVE SOME EXTRA TRIM AS WELL.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2008, 10:00 PM~12239366
> *FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 09:58 PM~12239345
> *wow! its a rollerz fest in here
> *


*What's good homie? How's that CITY LIFE!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2008, 10:01 PM~12239373
> *At least SD lost too though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 11:01 PM~12239372
> *no shit . we gotta get a transport 4 phx...me n sean are goin.. :biggrin: we need more cars..
> *



you sean and changing mindz :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:00 PM~12239365
> *I'm trying for Phoenix bROther, but it will be tough. I'll be ready cinco without a doubt! Get that bomb done bRO, Don't you miss those best of show trophys :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: " best impala goes to :biggrin: " " best bomb goes to :biggrin: " best club goes to :biggrin: " best plating goes to :biggrin: " best paint goes to :biggrin: " 

should i go on?????? 2009


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 10:03 PM~12239395
> *you sean and changing mindz :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


him 2 ...go wake his ass up. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2008, 10:01 PM~12239373
> *At least SD lost too though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 11:04 PM~12239408
> *him 2 ...go wake his ass up. :biggrin:
> *



call him


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I HAVE EXTRA ROCKERS AND DOOR SILLS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 11:01 PM~12239380
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER. I HAVE SOME EXTRA TRIM AS WELL.
> *



trim like?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:03 PM~12239402
> *:yes: " best impala goes to  :biggrin: " " best bomb goes to  :biggrin: " best club goes to  :biggrin: " best plating goes to :biggrin: " best paint goes to  :biggrin: "
> 
> should i go on??????  2009
> *


*There are gonna be a lot of Rob Jobs in Colorado in 09 too :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 11:04 PM~12239412
> *I HAVE EXTRA ROCKERS AND DOOR SILLS
> *




new?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NEW DOOR SILLS. OLD ROCKERS BUT CLEAN. SOME INTERIOR TRIM.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 23 2008, 11:08 PM~12239448
> *NEW DOOR SILLS. OLD ROCKERS BUT CLEAN. SOME INTERIOR TRIM.
> *



call me tomorROw when you got time


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP UCE AND MOST HATED?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats crackin everybody?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

where were you siksix for dinner :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up. see ever one on tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2008, 10:10 PM~12239470
> *Whats crackin everybody?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 10:11 PM~12239475
> *where were you siksix for dinner :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*Yeah especially where was he when we got the bill :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

new mexico's thread is catchn up to us in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12239499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


so did you get your drink on at the game?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:14 PM~12239513
> *new mexico's thread is catchn up to us in just a couple of weeks.
> *


*I know, cause all the fawkers are on line instead of working. I'm gonna call their boss's :0 





:biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 11:14 PM~12239510
> *Yeah especially where was he when we got the bill :biggrin:
> *


*
REALLY*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 11:16 PM~12239537
> *I know, cause all the fawkers are on line instead of working. I'm gonna call their boss's :0
> :biggrin:
> *


This shit is addicting though I should put some work in the garage but I'm usually on here I better snap out of it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 10:09 PM~12239461
> *call me tomorROw when you got time
> *


I WILL BE AVAILABLE ALL DAY


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up new mexico ? :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:17 PM~12239546
> *This shit is addicting though I should put some work in the garage but I'm usually on here I better snap out of it
> *



BE LIKE TONE AND WORK WHEN EVERYBODY ELSE IS SLEEPIN


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 10:20 PM~12239574
> *BE LIKE TONE AND WORK WHEN EVERYBODY ELSE IS SLEEPIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

sean, u ck out the limo wesite lately? ur a star on there. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:23 PM~12239615
> *sean, u ck out the limo wesite lately? ur a star on there. :biggrin:
> *


u 2 buddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:14 PM~12239513
> *new mexico's thread is catchn up to us in just a couple of weeks.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:19 PM~12239570
> *what up new mexico ? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:23 PM~12239615
> *sean, u ck out the limo wesite lately? ur a star on there. :biggrin:
> *


*No, what's the website address again. pureluxlimos.com?*


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:13 PM~12239499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HI SEAN.......DID U LIKE THE GAME :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 23 2008, 10:34 PM~12239726
> *HI SEAN.......DID U LIKE THE GAME :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That game sucked, but I can't hate, we got beat pretty bad :angry:



But not as bad as the bROncos beat the traiders the 1st time :biggrin: *


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:38 PM~12239743
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That game sucked, but I can't hate, we got beat pretty bad :angry:
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 23 2008, 10:42 PM~12239774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up everyone? Primo did you get my pm about the 30th? And Swiph you ent me a blank pm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 23 2008, 10:46 PM~12239810
> *What up everyone? Primo did you get my pm about the 30th? And Swiph you ent me a blank pm
> *


*PM returned  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 23 2008, 10:46 PM~12239810
> *What up everyone? Primo did you get my pm about the 30th? And Swiph you ent me a blank pm
> *


I sent you a blank one?/ well did you get a response after you sent me that pic at all???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:50 PM~12239833
> *PM returned
> *


damn-- now return mine *****-- chec that link I sent you- tell me what ya think


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 11:50 PM~12239834
> *I sent you a blank one?/  well did you get a response after you sent me that pic at all???
> *


 naw i dident get anything after i sent you that pic but a blank pm
and i replied to you primo. I just wanna say thanks to both you and Swiph for the help with this ride!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 23 2008, 10:54 PM~12239863
> *naw i dident get anything after i sent you that pic but a blank pm
> and i replied to you primo. I just wanna say thanks to both you and Swiph for the help with this ride!
> *


Jus sent it again to ya..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Nov 23 2008, 11:11 PM~12239475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys didn't say nothing about dinner..I was hungry too (not surprising) :biggrin: 


I take it you guys didn't make it to the Nugs game?

Where'd you go for dinner??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

CHANGING MINDZ


POST THA PICS!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2008, 11:08 PM~12239941
> *You guys didn't say nothing about dinner..I was hungry too (not surprising)  :biggrin:
> I take it you guys didn't make it to the Nugs game?
> 
> ...


*We went to Ruth's Chris :biggrin: We couldn't find any good seats fROm the fools selling them outside the pepsi center *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 12:17 AM~12239997
> *We went to Ruth's Chris :biggrin: We couldn't find any good seats fROm the fools selling them outside the pepsi center
> *



BALLERS!!! :0 


I never ate there even though its right down the street from my job. When I want some shit on that level I go to Del Frisco's in the Tech Center.

How was it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2008, 11:19 PM~12240005
> *BALLERS!!!  :0
> I never ate there even though its right down the street from my job. When I want some shit on that level I go to Del Frisco's in the Tech Center.
> 
> ...


*The food was real good. But the bill was like  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12240057
> *The food was real good. But the bill was like
> *


I bet...30-50 per plate x what, six people... hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 12:04 AM~12240232
> *I bet...30-50 per plate x what, six people...  hno:
> *


Whats craccin-- what time you gonna be up and ready to leave for the meeting at??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 01:11 AM~12240258
> *Whats craccin-- what time you gonna be up and ready to leave for the meeting at??
> *


Same as last time unless you trying to get down there earlier.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 12:45 AM~12240381
> *Same as last time unless you trying to get down there earlier.
> *


Ya-- I wanna/needta get down early so I can meet up with Guero seans cuzo.

So-- can you get up early?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*G
O
O
D
M
O
R
N
I
N
G






C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O*



:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 07:39 AM~12241183
> *Yes it is</span>*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 01:58 AM~12240415
> *Ya-- I wanna/needta get down early so I can meet up with Guero seans cuzo.
> 
> So-- can you get up early?
> *




What time you wanna ROll out ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

just wanted say goodmorning to all


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO ! WHAT UP RALPH..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:21 AM~12241739
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IZ OFF THE HOOK. SOMEBODY HAS A BAD ASS RIDE ! WHAT UP ROY?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:34 PM~12239725
> *No, what's the website address again. pureluxlimos.com?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Nov 24 2008, 09:35 AM~12241859
> *just wanted say goodmorning to all
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:39 AM~12241889
> *What up Tony :wave:
> *


CHILLN 2DAY. WHAT U UP 2 BRO? HOWS UR CAR COMIN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:42 AM~12241908
> *CHILLN 2DAY. WHAT U UP 2 BRO? HOWS UR CAR COMIN?
> *


Going GOOD everything is a go just waiting on transport now,Hows the Limo Business homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 23 2008, 10:48 PM~12239248
> *They're not in there bRO.
> *


OK THANKS FOR LOOKING bRO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

R WE GONNA GET TOGETHER AGAIN ????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:46 AM~12241938
> *Going GOOD everything is a go just waiting on transport now,Hows the Limo Business homie?
> *


THATS COO. FINALLY GETTN WHAT U WANT  BUISS. IZ SLOW THIS TIME OF YEAR. BUT HOLDN ON. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2008, 11:03 PM~12239395
> *you sean and changing mindz :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:37 AM~12241869
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO !  WHAT UP RALPH..
> *


WHATS UP TONE. IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU SO I CAN TAKE THOSE PARTS TO YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 12:15 AM~12239981
> *CHANGING MINDZ
> POST THA PICS!
> *


I WILL TONIGHT


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 10:06 AM~12242136
> *WHATS UP TONE. IVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU SO I CAN TAKE THOSE PARTS TO YOU
> *


IM WAITN ON U BROTHER...IM READY WHEN U R.


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

What up Colorado


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP SIKSIX? HOWS IT GOIN IN THE BIG "D" TOWN?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

enybody no a good place to get some tires on my wire rimz?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

or enybody no who want to buy my car?
64 convertable


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:14 AM~12242207
> *enybody no a good place to get some tires on my wire rimz?
> *


COLORADO TIRE IN PUEBLO AND REX TIRE IN SPRINGS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

I want at leest 17k 
chrome out moter and undeez full rap frame flawless
not ss but cleen az fuck


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:16 AM~12242215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE !!! HOW MUCH ?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:16 AM~12242216
> *COLORADO TIRE IN PUEBLO AND REX TIRE IN SPRINGS.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro 
rex tire don't mess up the ruber in the rim do thay?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 AM~12242224
> *NICE RIDE !!! HOW MUCH ?
> *


i take 17k


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 AM~12242223
> *I want at leest 17k
> chrome out moter and undeez full rap frame flawless
> not ss but cleen az fuck
> *


SEND SOME UPCLOSE PIX(undercarrige,motor,interior,and what you have done to it.) TO MY EMAIL
AND MABE WE CAN GET A OFFER GOIN. [email protected]


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:18 AM~12242232
> *Thanks bro
> rex tire don't mess up the ruber in the rim do thay?
> *


i had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:21 AM~12242248
> *i had good luck with them in the past.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

how much u asking for the 64


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 AM~12242256
> *thanks bro
> *


no problem.


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 AM~12242261
> *how much u asking for the 64
> *


17 thousend


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll take 15k if sumone buy it soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:33 AM~12242340
> *I'll take 15k if sumone buy it soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I wish I woulda knew you was asking that low of a price


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

enybody no were rex tires is?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 AM~12242526
> *enybody no were rex tires is?
> *


I'd like to know too if they mess with wires,maybe we can meet up so I can get a close up on that 4 rag and help you sell it dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 10:33 AM~12242340
> *I'll take 15k if sumone buy it soon
> 
> 
> ...


So why you selling the ride homie looks really nice?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

got a new progect im werkin on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 11:17 AM~12242649
> *got a new progect im werkin on
> *


What's that?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

58 impala convertable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 11:18 AM~12242672
> *58 impala convertable
> *


got any pics?


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

i got to find sum


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 11:16 AM~12242215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride should sell pretty quick


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2008, 11:21 AM~12242692
> *Nice ride should sell pretty quick
> *


thanks it dont have skirts no more but has new leafing done by mike labertsun


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

heres the pictrus of the 58 convertable


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

cuming out in 09 with full chrome undeez and motor dun up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 12:25 PM~12242722
> *heres the pictrus of the 58 convertable
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the one that guy was trying to sell here on LIL for $75,000 so did you buy or is it a different one??


----------



## Colorado Rida (Aug 21, 2008)

i bought it but for 33 thousend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 11:33 AM~12242832
> *i bought it but for 33 thousend
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Some people just have too much money :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 12:33 PM~12242832
> *i bought it but for 33 thousend
> *


this one right
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...72&hl=1958&st=0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2008, 11:37 AM~12242862
> *this one right
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...72&hl=1958&st=0
> *


looks like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:47 AM~12242949
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Raiders fans were outnumbered like a mofo
I think I was the only loud ass in my whole section :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 12:57 PM~12243058
> *Damn Raiders fans were outnumbered like a mofo
> I think I was the only loud ass in my whole section :biggrin:
> *


So how did them bronco fans treat you guys?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Been real quiet in here about last nights game!!!!!



In case you forgot......




Raiders 31 </span><span style=\'colorrange\'>Donkeys 10


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2008, 11:57 AM~12243062
> *So how did them bronco fans treat you guys?
> *


They was actually pretty cool


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:13 AM~12242201
> *WHAT UP SIKSIX? HOWS IT GOIN IN THE BIG "D" TOWN?
> *



Same ol shit...different day. Going to the meeting next Sunday??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *MOSTHATED CC, GOODTIMESROY*


What's up GOODTIMES Y Most Hated????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big IZZY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 12:01 PM~12243089
> *What up big IZZY
> *



Not much Homie, just workin. So when's your ride comin in???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looked like the Raiders offense finally showed up
I only heard that damn in.....com.......plete chant 1 time :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 12:57 PM~12243063
> *Been real quiet in here about last nights game!!!!!
> In case you forgot......
> <span style='font-family:Optima'>BRONCOS 41 TRAIDERS 14*
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 12:02 PM~12243098
> *Not much Homie, just workin. So when's your ride comin in???
> *


anywhere from a week-two weeks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 01:00 PM~12243078
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, MOSTHATED CC, GOODTIMESROY
> What's up GOODTIMES Y Most Hated????
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 03:12 PM~12244846
> *Rides getting picked up as we speak
> *



NOw all you gotta do is be good :biggrin:



OH ya- and get those bolt ons off before you floss it-- well unless you are 4wheelin it in the snow- then that would be some gangsta shit :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 12:03 PM~12243106
> *I don't forget...in fact my memory is REAL good. How good you ask??
> BRONCOS 41</span>  TRAIDERS 14
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 



I knew someone was gonna bring that up!!!! :biggrin: But we talkin about yesterday, not week 1, not the season, but yesterday.


The fact of the matter is the Donkey's got smoked....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Ain't tryin to start shit, just stating Facts!!!  



Now for everyone that's about to get all pissy, its all in good fun. Calm down remember you guys are goin to the Super Bowl :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 03:20 PM~12244936
> *NOw all you gotta do is be good :biggrin:
> OH ya- and get those bolt ons off before you floss it-- well unless you are 4wheelin it in the snow- then that would be some gangsta shit :biggrin:
> *


Imma save those for long runs like denver pueblo and Lajunta  
but they will come off once I'm there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SWIPH*


Wuz up SWIPH????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 03:35 PM~12245089
> *Imma save those for long runs like denver pueblo and Lajunta
> but they will come off once I'm there
> *


unless you still want em of course


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2008, 03:18 PM~12244916
> *Whats up homie?
> *


What's up brother, how you guys been???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 04:27 PM~12244998
> *But we talkin about yesterday, not week 1, not the season, but yesterday.*



Week 1 or yesterday...either way its in the past. Why you gotta keep bringin up old shit :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 03:50 PM~12245266
> *Week 1 or yesterday...either way its in the past. Why you gotta keep bringin up old shit  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! I know huh??


It's not like we've had a good season, I just wanna enjoy this win for a little bit is all. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 04:57 PM~12245331
> *LOL! I know huh??
> It's not like we've had a good season, I just wanna enjoy this win for a little bit is all. :biggrin:
> *



Your entitled. I enjoyed that week 1 ass stompin for the whole week :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WE SHOULD GET A FOOTBALL GAME GOING SOMETIME


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 05:23 PM~12245545
> *WE SHOULD GET A FOOTBALL GAME GOING SOMETIME
> *



WHY? So I can get stuck on the O-line :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 05:23 PM~12245545
> *WE SHOULD GET A FOOTBALL GAME GOING SOMETIME
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 04:25 PM~12245565
> *WHY? So I can get stuck on the O-line  :angry:
> *


*Only if we're playing flag or touch. If it's tackle than you will be the running back :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:36 PM~12245669
> *Only if we're playing flag or touch. If it's tackle than you will be the running back :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Unstoppable at 3 mph


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Why do the bROncos lose to the losing teams, but win against the winning teams. That is one thing I hate about my team :angry: 

The Jets beat the perfect team yesterday, and we play them next, I'm sure the bROncos will win  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 04:40 PM~12245695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Unstoppable at 3 mph
> *


*Nothing like an H2 coming straight at you :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:40 PM~12245701
> *Why do the bROncos lose to the losing teams, but win against the winning teams. That is one thing I hate about my team :angry:
> 
> The Jets beat the perfect team yesterday, and we play them next, I'm sure the bROncos will win
> *


I sure as hell hope so!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 04:40 PM~12245695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Unstoppable at 3 mph
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you almost made me get caught on LIL at work with that one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 24 2008, 04:41 PM~12245712
> *I sure as hell hope so!!!
> *


*X 76*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12245722
> *X 76
> *


Whutz Up wit your '64 drop??? what have you done to it???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jets are unpredictable the Raiders beat em
ust depends on what game Favre brings to the table on that day


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 24 2008, 04:44 PM~12245733
> *Whutz Up wit your '64 drop??? what have you done to it???
> *


*Just the body work for now. It's been re blocked 5 times since the pics I posted. Got some chrome sent to the shop waiting for that to be finished.

It will be wet sanded and in the paint booth in the next week. Still undecided with the color, the original plan was Kandy Apple Red, but I may go with a traditional color instead. Do you know the color of Adan's trey? It almost looks like the color I wanted to go with.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245786
> *Jets are unpredictable the Raiders beat em
> ust depends on what game Favre brings to the table on that day
> *


*True!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Ahh shit, another raggy coming to colorado :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245789
> *Just the body work for now. It's been re blocked 5 times since the pics I posted. Got some chrome sent to the shop waiting for that to be finished.
> 
> It will be wet sanded and in the paint booth in the next week. Still undecided with the color, the original plan was Kandy Apple Red, but I may go with a traditional color instead. Do you know the color of Adan's trey? It almost looks like the color I wanted to go with.
> *


Damn I was thinking of a color like that :angry: 
I think it's called Fawn it's an original color


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN LACKIN COLO ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:52 PM~12245809
> *Ahh shit, another raggy coming to colorado :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:53 PM~12245815
> *Damn I was thinking of a color like that :angry:
> I think it's called Fawn it's an original color
> *


*I was wanting to go with the Anniversary gold.  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245789
> *Just the body work for now. It's been re blocked 5 times since the pics I posted. Got some chrome sent to the shop waiting for that to be finished.
> 
> It will be wet sanded and in the paint booth in the next week. Still undecided with the color, the original plan was Kandy Apple Red, but I may go with a traditional color instead. Do you know the color of Adan's trey? It almost looks like the color I wanted to go with.
> *


PAINT IT "MAGENTA" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody wanna buy a fully chromed out 64 drop wrapped frame leafing...you name it 20k


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:53 PM~12245823
> *WHATS CRACKN LACKIN COLO ?
> *


*Kita, call me on the 305*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IT COMES :biggrin: U N SEAN R GONNA B HITTN THA STREETS WITH THE TOPS DOWN N THREE WHEELN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12245827
> *I was wanting to go with the Anniversary gold.
> *


Nice color...look up 62 Impalas they have that color


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12245830
> *PAINT IT "MAGENTA" :biggrin:
> *


*That was the 3rd color choice :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:51 PM~12245789
> *Just the body work for now. It's been re blocked 5 times since the pics I posted. Got some chrome sent to the shop waiting for that to be finished.
> 
> It will be wet sanded and in the paint booth in the next week. Still undecided with the color, the original plan was Kandy Apple Red, but I may go with a traditional color instead. Do you know the color of Adan's trey? It almost looks like the color I wanted to go with.
> *


I forgot... I run into him all the time though, when I see him I'll ask him!!! You'll probably already know by then though... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:55 PM~12245847
> *HERE IT COMES  :biggrin: U N SEAN R GONNA B HITTN THA STREETS WITH THE TOPS DOWN N THREE WHEELN. :biggrin:
> *


No 3 wheelin for me  

























unless the wheel falls off of course :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:55 PM~12245847
> *HERE IT COMES  :biggrin: U N SEAN R GONNA B HITTN THA STREETS WITH THE TOPS DOWN N THREE WHEELN. :biggrin:
> *


*My frame isn't strapped or wrapped *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:54 PM~12245830
> *PAINT IT "MAGENTA" :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:40 PM~12245701
> *Why do the bROncos lose to the losing teams, but win against the winning teams. That is one thing I hate about my team :angry:
> 
> The Jets beat the perfect team yesterday, and we play them next, I'm sure the bROncos will win
> *



Yup...we always play DOWN to our opponent.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Any one have any more pics of Adan's ride or details? :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The only switches mine will have will be the power windows seats or top :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I BETTER GO CUT MY TOP OFF TO SO I CAN FIT IN WITH U BIG DOGGS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That guy that was slangin the 62 has a fully boxed chromed out rolling chasis :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:58 PM~12245882
> *I BETTER GO CUT MY TOP OFF TO SO I CAN FIT IN WITH U BIG DOGGS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

*whatyoutalkenboutwillis*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:58 PM~12245881
> *The only switches mine will have will be the power windows seats or top :biggrin:
> *


I know itz a rag and all, but I guarantee you'll miss the switches...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:59 PM~12245903
> *That guy that was slangin the 62 has a fully boxed chromed out rolling chasis :thumbsup:
> *


*who chad?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:58 PM~12245880
> *Any one have any more pics of Adan's ride or details? :biggrin:
> *


what you need to know?
i know the GOOD,bad and ugly about that car


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WE R GONNA BRING BACK "MAIN STREET" "COURT " AND THE BIG "NEVADA" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12245918
> *who chad?
> *


nah the guy with the Dos Rag


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:41 PM~12245710
> *Nothing like an H2 coming straight at you :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12245918
> *who chad?
> *


he told me he would take 12k for it :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12245923
> *what you need to know?
> i know the GOOD,bad and ugly about that car
> *


*Tell it all to me :biggrin: You can PM me of course......... *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12245945
> *Tell it all to me :biggrin:  You can PM me of course.........
> *


lol that's gonna be your only comp that I can think of :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:01 PM~12245932
> *nah the guy with the Dos Rag
> *


*Oh yeah the one you showed me pics of in LJ right?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 47_CHEVY, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, fesboogie

What up Rollerz???

Wuz goin down Fes Dawg??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

the guy with the rolling chasis will probably take 8k


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 05:04 PM~12245968
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 47_CHEVY, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, fesboogie
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG IZZY ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12245943
> *he told me he would take 12k for it :0
> *


*There you go Tone, chaderslice is selling his car for cheap. Snag it up and you can have 2 radicals :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12245972
> *the guy with the rolling chasis will probably take 8k
> *


*You better buy it and get a head start on your rag :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12245975
> *WHAT UP BIG IZZY ?
> *



Not much Homie!!! Just waitin for 5:30 to get out of work. How you been b*RO*???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Everyone just get off of work or what??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:04 PM~12245963
> *lol that's gonna be your only comp that I can think of :0
> *


I HEARD BIG BRIAN IZ PULLIN OUT HIZ 2..THERE WILL BE ALOT OF BIG DOGGS OUT THIS YEAR.COLORADO REPPN..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12245981
> *There you go Tone, chaderslice is selling his car for cheap. Snag it up and you can have 2 radicals :biggrin:
> *


he'll probably take 10


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:06 PM~12245994
> *Everyone just get off of work or what??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:06 PM~12245995
> *I HEARD BIG BRIAN IZ PULLIN OUT HIZ 2..THERE WILL BE ALOT OF BIG DOGGS OUT THIS YEAR.COLORADO REPPN..
> *


whats that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Colorado back on the ball :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12245981
> *There you go Tone, chaderslice is selling his car for cheap. Snag it up and you can have 2 radicals :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW 2 MUCH INFO ON THAT DEAL.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I still got 50 mins in this biatch...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12246013
> *Colorado back on the ball :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:06 PM~12245995
> *I HEARD BIG BRIAN IZ PULLIN OUT HIZ 2..THERE WILL BE ALOT OF BIG DOGGS OUT THIS YEAR.COLORADO REPPN..
> *


*He always says that he is gonna bust out and that he's still ROLLERZ, but I'll believe it when I see it. And if he does bust out, it's game over for me and Adan.  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:07 PM~12246006
> *whats that?
> *


BLUE 64 RAG FROM PUEBLO..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:06 PM~12245994
> *Everyone just get off of what's that?  :dunno:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:09 PM~12246024
> *He always says that he is gonna bust out and that he's still ROLLERZ, but I'll believe it when I see it. And if he does bust out, it's game over for me and Adan.
> *


 :0 




that's why I'm staying street :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:09 PM~12246024
> *He always says that he is gonna bust out and that he's still ROLLERZ, but I'll believe it when I see it. And if he does bust out, it's game over for me and Adan.
> *


I KNOW HE DOES. THATS 1 BAD ASS RIDE. I HEARD ITZ ALMOST READY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12246014
> *I KNOW 2 MUCH INFO ON THAT DEAL.. :biggrin:
> *


like the make of vehicle? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:10 PM~12246036
> *:0
> that's why I'm staying street :biggrin:
> *


ME 2. :biggrin: IN THA STREETS..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 06:04 PM~12245968
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 47_CHEVY, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, fesboogie
> 
> ...


What it is Izz...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12246047
> *like the make of vehicle? :biggrin:
> *


THATS 1 THING. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:10 PM~12246040
> *I KNOW HE DOES. THATS 1 BAD ASS RIDE. I HEARD ITZ ALMOST READY.
> *


*There's no denying it's a bad ass ride. Actually it is pretty damn sick, but does no good sitting in the garage.*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:12 PM~12246058
> *There's no denying it's a bad ass ride. Actually it is pretty damn sick, but does no good sitting in the garage.
> *


TRUE..SO GO BUY IT...U HAVE THE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:09 PM~12246027
> *what's that?   :dunno:
> *



trabajo? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:12 PM~12246055
> *THATS 1 THING. :biggrin:
> *


damn I forgot about that I almost bought that fucker too :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12246051
> *What it is Izz...
> *


Not much Homie!!!! Gonna call Bobby tonight so I can send some parts out for chrome, I'll let you know whats up!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12246048
> *ME 2. :biggrin: IN THA STREETS..
> *


* :uh: WTF r u talking about? Full chrome undies, flip fROnt end, shit loads of mods, and ur staying street? More like show in the street  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:13 PM~12246069
> *damn I forgot about that I almost bought that fucker too :0
> *


IT STILL WOULD GO OUT THERE AND CLEAN HOUSE IN THE RADICALS THOUGH.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 06:13 PM~12246071
> *Not much Homie!!!! Gonna call Bobby tonight so I can send some parts out for chrome, I'll let you know whats up!!!
> *


  just make sure you give them to me and not to your brother...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 06:14 PM~12246076
> * :uh: WTF r u talking about? Full chrome undies, flip fROnt end, shit loads of mods, and ur staying street? More like show in the street
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2008, 05:13 PM~12246071
> *Not much Homie!!!! Gonna call Bobby tonight so I can send some parts out for chrome, I'll let you know whats up!!!
> *


 :0 
who you guys doing chrome through and please don't say Colorado Bumper cuz those fuckers are exspensive


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:13 PM~12246069
> *damn I forgot about that I almost bought that fucker too :0
> *


*I bet yor glad u didn't. U must have had a good mentor :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:14 PM~12246076
> * :uh: WTF r u talking about? Full chrome undies, flip fROnt end, shit loads of mods, and ur staying street? More like show in the street
> *


THATS WHAT I MEAN.. More like show in the street F the shows letz cruize


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:15 PM~12246089
> *:0
> who you guys doing chrome through and please don't say Colorado Bumper cuz those fuckers are exspensive
> *


yeah but u get what u pay for at them cheap places.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:15 PM~12246089
> *:0
> who you guys doing chrome through and please don't say Colorado Bumper cuz those fuckers are exspensive
> *


Big Rich... expensive*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:14 PM~12246078
> *IT STILL WOULD GO OUT THERE AND CLEAN HOUSE IN THE RADICALS THOUGH.
> *


I'm getting the feeling I may not be showing that much soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:15 PM~12246091
> *I bet yor glad u didn't. U must have had a good mentor :cheesy:
> *


yes I thank him all the time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:16 PM~12246102
> *yeah but u get what u pay for at them cheap places.
> *


yeah but I'm just gonna fuck it up anyways,especially if it's under the car


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ill cal u whootiee...im out..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:18 PM~12246135
> *yeah but I'm just gonna fuck it up anyways,especially if it's under the car
> *


true... we ridin' in '09...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:20 PM~12246147
> *ill cal u whootiee...im out..
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:20 PM~12246147
> *ill cal u whootiee...im out..
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12245172
there you x frame guys go... pretty cheap, obviously needs a lil' work...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- I was out organizin 65 and 62 parts in my shed-- got a little bit of work done on my dually-- I come bac in here and now coloRadO decides to add some pages---
Maybe I should try and get more work done more often :biggrin: 

SO- heres my catchin up


quote=Bigg Izz Dogg,Nov 24 2008, 03:36 PM~12245096]
4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SWIPH*
Wuz up SWIPH????
[/quote]


What up Big IZZ - whats good wit ya



> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Nov 24 2008, 03:36 PM~12245102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be part of HUSTLIN SEAN 101 right :biggrin:







AND ROy-- with all the shit I give you-- you can go ahead and talk shit- My feelings wont be hurt
go ahead-- cause all I got is pROjects right now right-- dont trip-- I can take it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 06:52 PM~12246461
> *OK- I was out organizin 65 and 62 parts in my shed-- got a little bit of work done on my dually-- I come bac in here and now coloRadO decides to add some pages---
> Maybe I should try and get more work done more often :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Damn all that took you some time huh...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:55 PM~12246479
> *Damn all that took you some time huh...
> *


I learned how to do it pretty quic--

I took the SEAN-LIL-101 class-- now Im almost a pRO at it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 06:58 PM~12246510
> *I learned how to do it pretty quic--
> 
> I took the SEAN-LIL-101 class-- now Im almost a pRO at it :biggrin:
> *



Sign me up for some lessons :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 06:02 PM~12246548
> *Sign me up for some lessons  :biggrin:
> *


That will pRObably have to wait till the meeting- he dont hardly return PMs or call ****** bac ever :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 07:07 PM~12246596
> *That will pRObably have to wait till the meeting- he dont hardly return PMs or call ****** bac ever :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


Aight...I'm out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> OK- I was out organizin 65 and 62 parts in my shed-- got a little bit of work done on my dually-- I come bac in here and now coloRadO decides to add some pages---
> Maybe I should try and get more work done more often :biggrin:
> 
> SO- heres my catchin up
> ...


What up Big IZZ - whats good wit ya
*****-- I collect alot of old stuff--- but one thing thats for sure - 
I DONT DO BOLT ONS---- I wont even put those on a hopper,
I wouldnt even make tables out of them,
I wouldnt even let my Pits be seen draggin those around the yard,
I wouldnt even ride shotgun in the trey if those was still on it 
I wouldnt even use 1 of those as my spare :biggrin: 
I agree wit ya sean-- but damn, do ya gotta go jinxin them again :uh: :biggrin: 
Showin a small pic tryin to hide them bolt ons huh---- YA JUS CANT DO IT ROy- WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE THERE :biggrin: 
Ya missed one- I fixed it for ya though :biggrin: 
That would be part of HUSTLIN SEAN 101 right :biggrin:
AND ROy-- with all the shit I give you-- you can go ahead and talk shit- My feelings wont be hurt
go ahead-- cause all I got is pROjects right now right-- dont trip-- I can take it :biggrin:
[/quote]
It's all GOOD,everyone knows those bolt ons aint gonna be on the ride
I bought Daytons even before the car came
I was gonna throw some White dish Chinas on it but,
I figured hey it's my dream car I might as well start it out right


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12246555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good pic- THE PHANTOM outside a thrift store-- shit crax me up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

It's all GOOD,everyone knows those bolt ons aint gonna be on the ride
I bought Daytons even before the car came
I was gonna throw some White dish Chinas on it but,
I figured hey it's my dream car I might as well start it out right

[/quote]

CHINAS BELONG ON HOPPERS  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> It's all GOOD,everyone knows those bolt ons aint gonna be on the ride
> I bought Daytons even before the car came
> I was gonna throw some White dish Chinas on it but,
> I figured hey it's my dream car I might as well start it out right


CHINAS BELONG ON HOPPERS  :biggrin:
[/quote]
got any 72's for sale or trade?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> CHINAS BELONG ON HOPPERS  :biggrin:


got any 72's for sale or trade?
[/quote]

people dont like the price I sell my 72s for :angry: :biggrin: 

I can see what I can come up with for ya though- Ive actualy seen some real good prices on some here on LIL though-- fuccin amazes me-- I LIKE PRE STAMPED THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 PM~12247135
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


What up pimpin


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12246013
> *Colorado back on the ball :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 24 2008, 07:09 PM~12247223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE MUTHAFUCCAS LOOK SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 24 2008, 07:09 PM~12247223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a big list for parts I need engraved coming your way soon


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12247282
> *THOSE MUTHAFUCCAS LOOK SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what's up[ swiph not much chillin at work


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 07:23 PM~12247433
> *I got a big list for parts I need engraved coming your way soon
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 07:25 PM~12247452
> *what's up[ swiph not much chillin at work
> *



You work some late hours huh


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12247481
> *You work some late hours huh
> *


i work some late hour s and some odd hours out of each month


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12247481
> *You work some late hours huh
> *


so u know my cousin chris (lfted84)and his brother larry and joe from mosthated cc :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 07:42 PM~12247659
> *so u know my cousin chris (lfted84)and his brother larry and joe from mosthated cc :biggrin:
> *


jus fROm on here-- havent had a chance to BBQ wit em yet- but we all well be havin some good ones this summer :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

cutty in the making  

still moving forword and not just forgeting it 
a working progres


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 03:51 PM~12247743
> *jus fROm on here-- havent had a chance to BBQ wit em yet- but we all well be havin some good ones this summer :biggrin:
> *


its been crazy in here lately


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

looking at u r cutlass reminds me of mine all torn down right now :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up roy :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

looking at u r cutlass reminds me of mine all torn down right now




u got pix
:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 07:13 PM~12247282
> *THOSE MUTHAFUCCAS LOOK SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 24 2008, 07:23 PM~12247433
> *I got a big list for parts I need engraved coming your way soon
> *


ready when u are foo get at me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Nov 24 2008, 04:17 PM~12248050
> *looking at u r cutlass reminds me of mine all torn down right now
> u got pix
> :uh:
> *


nope


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *greenmerc77*

*What's cracken Paul!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 08:35 PM~12248275
> *what's up sean :wave:
> *


*What up bRO! What's good?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7,* CHANGING MINDZ*

*Que pansa, oh I mean pasa :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 09:52 PM~12248477
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Que pansa, oh I mean pasa :biggrin:
> *




lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 08:54 PM~12248496
> *lol
> *


*Sup *****?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 09:55 PM~12248510
> *Sup *****?
> *



just watchin sum tv


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 09:52 PM~12248477
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Que pansa, oh I mean pasa :biggrin:
> *


just got out of class :angry: whats crackin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:59 PM~12248557
> *just got out of class :angry: whats crackin
> *


*#1 DAD :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12248614
> *#1 DAD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 PM~12248797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I didn't know J was with SIKSIX!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THIS *****...............


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:21 PM~12248840
> *THIS *****...............
> 
> 
> ...


*He was a traider fan!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12248838
> *I didn't know J was with SIKSIX!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 PM~12248875
> *He was a traider fan!
> *


THAT WAS ALMOST AS FUNNY AS THE HIGH FIVE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THE LONGEST WALK BACK TO THE TRUCK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:14 PM~12248739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:30 PM~12248977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12248986
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THE FATTEST PORK CHOP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THIS IS JUST FUNNY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, impala63, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*, GOODTIMESROY.

THat ol skool bROncos shit be lookin gangsta!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:33 PM~12249013
> *THE FATTEST PORK CHOP
> 
> 
> ...


*For $45, and $10 more dollars for mashed potatoes it better be big!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:35 PM~12249040
> *THIS IS JUST FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 09:45 PM~12249207
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, impala63, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, GOODTIMESROY.
> 
> ...


*Thanks bRO, but that's cause I am gansta!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:46 PM~12249222
> *For $45, and $10 more dollars for mashed potatoes it better be big!
> *




the food was a geat! im a food critic :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 10:48 PM~12249254
> *the food was a geat! im a food critic :biggrin:
> *


AND THE SPOKESPERSON FOR APPLEBEE'S :biggrin: 






J/K :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool pics Ralph.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 09:48 PM~12249254
> *the food was a geat! im a food critic :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: What did you say john john?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 24 2008, 09:51 PM~12249295
> *Cool pics Ralph.
> *


*You should have came and kicked it with us JR!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 24 2008, 10:51 PM~12249295
> *Cool pics Ralph.
> *


THANKS JR. THAT WAS YOU I WAS WAVING AT RIGHT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:51 PM~12249296
> * :uh: What did you say john john?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 10:35 PM~12249040
> *THIS IS JUST FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...



is that sean driving leaning to the side and cipie holding the mattress :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:28 PM~12248951
> *THE LONGEST WALK BACK TO THE TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


*The shit you do for a homie with a broken leg, huh!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 09:48 PM~12249254
> *the food was a geat! im a food critic :biggrin:
> *


You must eat it wether its good or bad with the looks on them cheeks on TONY limo website :biggrin: 



http://pureluxlimos.com/Pure%20Luxury/nigh...imo_service.htm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 09:53 PM~12249334
> *is that sean driving leaning to the side and cipie holding the mattress :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*Well we all know it ain't you. You can't fit in that small ass car!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:53 PM~12249344
> *The shit you do for a homie with a broken leg, huh!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 10:52 PM~12249317
> *THANKS JR. THAT WAS YOU I WAS WAVING AT RIGHT
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 10:54 PM~12249364
> *You must eat it wether its good or bad with the looks on them cheeks on TONY limo website :biggrin:
> http://pureluxlimos.com/Pure%20Luxury/nigh...imo_service.htm
> *



you have a comment for everything dont you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 09:47 PM~12249246
> *Thanks bRO, but that's cause I am gansta!
> *


ya- thats the reason huh :uh: :biggrin: 


And I know you got mad fan mail- but chec them PMs- I know they aint invisible


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 24 2008, 10:56 PM~12249385
> *Yup  :biggrin:
> *


I BET CHUCK MONEY THAT IT WAS YOU SO ITS CONFIRMED I WON :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 09:56 PM~12249387
> *you have a comment for everything dont you
> *


*****- I get plenty of shit from all of YALL-- so I gotta toss em out when I can :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 10:56 PM~12249387
> *you have a comment for everything dont you
> *


X76


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12249426
> *I BET CHUCK MONEY THAT IT WAS YOU SO ITS CONFIRMED I WON :biggrin:
> *


*Damn that's 2 bets won in the same day!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12249444
> *X76
> *


LOOK HABIB-- you started tossin shit the other day- so dont even start with me  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 11:00 PM~12249479
> *LOOK HABIB-- you started tossin shit the other day- so dont even start with me   :biggrin:
> *


IM SORRY MARY KATE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 PM~12249448
> *Damn that's 2 bets won in the same day!
> *


YEAH BOOOOOOOOYYY!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 PM~12249448
> *Damn that's 2 bets won in the same day!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You fools are funny :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT IM OUT COACH IS WAITING FOR ME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The pics from the game looked like fun


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 11:03 PM~12249540
> *You fools are funny :biggrin:
> *



lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 10:01 PM~12249495
> *IM SORRY MARY KATE  :biggrin:
> *


That one went right over my head-- I dont even have a clue where that one comes from- :uh: 

Unless its Cause Im white- sexy and have blue eyes-
you better keep to yourself at the meeting if thats the case :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* ROLLERZONLY 24/7, thirtymax, ~KRISTYLE~, impala63, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH
   *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2008, 09:53 PM~12249334
> *is that sean driving leaning to the side and cipie holding the mattress :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:21 PM~12248840
> *THIS *****...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: SEAN














KRISTYLE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 24 2008, 10:14 PM~12249711
> *:wave: SEAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST PASSEN TRU COLORADO.......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~+Nov 24 2008, 10:14 PM~12249711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:14 PM~12249722
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:15 PM~12249743
> *JUST PASSEN TRU COLORADO.......
> *


*What's good Big Dawg!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 24 2008, 10:16 PM~12249755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Uh oh you guys are gonna have domestics on LIL :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 24 2008, 10:16 PM~12249755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 Members: *SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, ~KRISTYLE~, 47_CHEVY*, thirtymax, *RO* *4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ*

*

R.O. up in this bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:18 PM~12249787
> *Uh oh you guys are gonna have domestics on LIL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 10:20 PM~12249824
> *7 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, ~KRISTYLE~, 47_CHEVY, thirtymax, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12249852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 PM~12249858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

LETS GO WORK ON SOME CARS.....IM BOARD.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~+Nov 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12249852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My popcorn is in the microwave.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 PM~12249886
> *LETS GO WORK ON SOME CARS.....IM BOARD.. :biggrin:
> *


DRIVE HERE AND YOU CAN WORK ON MINE!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 PM~12249886
> *LETS GO WORK ON SOME CARS.....IM BOARD.. :biggrin:
> *


*Says the guy with a 10 car garage! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 PM~12249763
> *What's good Big Dawg!
> *


*CHILLEN HOMIE....JUST GETTING READY FO THE HOLIDAYS DOGGIE!!! HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING OUT THERE!!!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:25 PM~12249916
> *DRIVE HERE AND YOU CAN WORK ON MINE!!!!
> *


GO GET THE CORONAS & CROWN READY B THERE IN 3 HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> GO GET THE CORONAS & CROWN READY B THERE IN 3 HOURS :biggrin:
> [/quo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12249925
> *Says the guy with a 10 car garage! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12249925
> *Says the guy with a 10 car garage! :biggrin:
> *


Ya-- I was trippin when I 1st saw that big ass place


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12249925
> *Says the guy with a 10 car garage! :biggrin:
> *


IT MUST BE NICE!!!!!! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> > GO GET THE CORONAS & CROWN READY B THERE IN 3 HOURS :biggrin:
> > [/quo
> > are you takin seans chopper
> 
> ...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> > GO GET THE CORONAS & CROWN READY B THERE IN 3 HOURS :biggrin:
> > [/quo
> > are you takin seans chopper
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12249976
> *He don't have a motor cycle license
> *


HE DONT NEED ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12249976
> *He don't have a motor cycle license
> *


ILL JUST USE URS.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12249935
> *CHILLEN HOMIE....JUST GETTING READY FO THE HOLIDAYS DOGGIE!!! HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING OUT THERE!!!!
> *


*That's good perRO! You have a good thanksgiving too!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 10:28 PM~12249958
> *Ya-- I was trippin when I 1st saw that big ass place
> *


AND IM WORKIN ON BUYIN THE LOT NEXT TO MINE TO ADD ON...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:30 PM~12249999
> *ILL JUST USE URS.. :biggrin:
> *


*There is a weight difference, and definately a height difference :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12250022
> *AND IM WORKIN ON BUYIN THE LOT NEXT TO MINE TO ADD ON...
> *


*There goes my pad  









:biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:32 PM~12250026
> *There is a weight difference, and definately a height difference :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12250022
> *AND IM WORKIN ON BUYIN THE LOT NEXT TO MINE TO ADD ON...
> *


I remember you sayin somethin bout that when we were all standin outside that 1 day--- that would be way tight-- then we can all bring our cars over and work on em over there :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:33 PM~12250036
> *There goes my pad
> :biggrin:
> *


THERES 2 LOTS LEFT. AND 2 MORE HOUSES THAT WENT UP 4 SALE NEXT DOOR THIS WEEK..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 10:33 PM~12250046
> *I remember you sayin somethin bout that when  we were all standin outside that 1 day--- that would be way tight-- then we can all bring our cars over and work on em over there :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:34 PM~12250068
> *U KNOW IT.
> *


Sounds like a plan then--- :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 10:36 PM~12250094
> *Sounds like a plan then :biggrin:
> *


ULL JUST HAVE TO BRING UR WELDER AND TALENT. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:37 PM~12250105
> *ULL JUST HAVE TO BRING UR WELDER AND TALENT. :biggrin:
> *


My welder will be mounted in the bac of my dually permanently here soon when I get it all bac together-- and my talent is always ready to be put to work  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado Ryders! Can anyone help point a brother in the right direction. i need a grill in good condition for a 79 cutty.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 24 2008, 10:38 PM~12250129
> *What up Colorado Ryders! Can anyone help point a brother in the right direction. i need a grill in good condition for a 79 cutty.
> *


What cutty is this?? and do you need jus the inserts in the middle-- or the whole front header?


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 PM~12249858
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Nov 24 2008, 10:41 PM~12250164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 11:40 PM~12250162
> *What cutty is this??  and do you need jus the inserts in the middle-- or the whole front header?
> *



Its my cuzzes Cutty and he just needs the inserts.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:42 PM~12250179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12250190
> *Its my cuzzes Cutty and he just needs the inserts.
> *



Ill see whats up for ya tomoROw


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 24 2008, 11:44 PM~12250203
> *Ill see whats up for ya tomoROw
> *



Cool deals pimpin just let me know what you can find cause we cant find shit in Pueblo.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12248614
> *#1 DAD :biggrin:
> *


not much sean just chillin at work waitin to get the fuc outtttttttttttttt :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:42 PM~12250179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 10:47 PM~12250248
> *not much sean just chillin at work waitin to get the fuc outtttttttttttttt :cheesy:
> *


*That's cool bRO! How cme you never come to Pueblo any more?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good painloc? What that 21st street ce like! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 24 2008, 10:47 PM~12250246
> *Cool deals pimpin just let me know what you can find cause we cant find shit in Pueblo.
> *


I will homie- im pretty sur eIll be able to find somethin for ya up this way


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 11:49 PM~12250281
> *What's good painloc? What that 21st street ce like! :biggrin:
> *



What up big primo. Hey i went to the Rollerz Only store and as soon as i become a certified member i wanna picc up a set of those limited edition shoes. How long are they gonna be around?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 24 2008, 10:52 PM~12250313
> *What up big primo. Hey i went to the Rollerz Only store and as soon as i become a certified member i wanna picc up a set of those limited edition shoes. How long are they gonna be around?
> *


*It depends on the size. But you can buy them now primo!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 06:49 PM~12250281
> *What's good painloc? What that 21st street ce like! :biggrin:
> *


i was there today and left in a fuckin 05 van for the lady and the kids to get around in thats what i get for going to p town
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:56 PM~12250362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours if it is that ' s fuckin nice


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 11:55 PM~12250348
> *It depends on the size. But you can buy them now primo!
> *



Does that mean i can start representin the club? Cuz i dont wanna swoop up the shoes till i can represent.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 10:57 PM~12250372
> *is that yours if it is that ' s fuckin nice
> *


YEAH MY OLD RIDE. I SOLD IT.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:58 PM~12250380
> *YEAH MY OLD RIDE. I SOLD IT.
> *


oh


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

45 min to go and i out of work :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite every one


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 24 2008, 11:03 PM~12250425
> *good nite every one
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: good nite


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Every one sleeping? It's only 1:28am :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 01:29 AM~12251345
> *Every one sleeping? It's only 1:28am :biggrin:
> *


come on now *****- you should no better- :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:59 PM~12250388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Tony?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 02:29 AM~12251345
> *Every one sleeping? It's only 1:28am :biggrin:
> *


NICE AVI BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 08:31 AM~12252413
> *NICE AVI BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12248838
> *I didn't know J was with SIKSIX!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That mutha fucka was annoying...keep talking to me and shit with his fucked up teeth from chewing tobacco. :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ralph...that pork chop looks good but not for $45


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus thought Id post this since I finaly saw how much money it really is. I mean so many people post this pic up-- and everytime I wonder how much money it is.
IT turns out its 207 MIllion dollars..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I know you seen this already ROy-- but I had to post it- the trey looks sic as fuc to me in this pic-- 15s and vogues or not-- Them Gold Center Daytons look sicc!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12254142
> *I know you seen this already ROy-- but I had to post it- the trey looks sic as fuc to me in this pic-- 15s and vogues or not-- Them Gold Center Daytons look sicc!!!
> 
> 
> ...




If I had 25k that Trey would be mine...63 rag is my dream car, its what I was looking for before I found my 6


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 12:02 PM~12254257
> *If I had 25k that Trey would be mine...63 rag is my dream car, its what I was looking for before I found my 6
> *



Let me know when you're ready- Ill show ya a few others  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254393
> *Let me know when you're ready- Ill show ya a few others    :biggrin:
> *



Haha...I'm cool with the 6. Gonna have this bitch for a while


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 12:36 PM~12254546
> *Haha...I'm cool with the 6. Gonna have this bitch for a while
> *


WIth the story you told me on the way to Pueblo-- that sounds like a good idea.
ANd besides-- with the money you make-- even when you get it done- you can afford to keep it and jus go buy a trey rag :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 01:42 PM~12254594
> *WIth the story you told me on the way to Pueblo-- that sounds like a good idea.
> ANd besides-- with the money you make-- even when you get it done- you can afford to keep it and jus go buy a trey rag :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12254142
> *I know you seen this already ROy-- but I had to post it- the trey looks sic as fuc to me in this pic-- 15s and vogues or not-- Them Gold Center Daytons look sicc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I seen this pic, and I couldn't believe how tight it looked wit' 15's and vogues!!! that shit is crazy!!! I ain't never liked 15's on anything!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And whutz up everyone??? Like the game pics!!! Gonna have to get up off my ass someday and go to a game!!! It jus' looks too cold for me though... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 25 2008, 02:15 PM~12254833
> *And whutz up everyone??? Like the game pics!!! Gonna have to get up off my ass someday and go to a game!!! It jus' looks too cold for me though... :biggrin:
> *


It does get cold. Especially toward the end of the season. I went to a game last year and you couldn't tell I was a Bronco fan cuz I was fitted from head to toe in Carhart gear.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 02:44 PM~12255045
> *It does get cold. Especially toward the end of the season. I went to a game last year and you couldn't tell I was a Bronco fan cuz I was fitted from head to toe in Carhart gear.
> *


Thatz how I would be!!! fuck representin' at that point, Im tryin' to stay warm... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn you know the topics dead when not even SWIPH is in here


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 02:34 PM~12255536
> *Damn you know the topics dead when not even SWIPH is in here
> *



:roflmao: 

I know huh...


What's up everyone!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 25 2008, 01:13 PM~12254824
> *Yea I seen this pic, and I couldn't believe how tight it looked wit' 15's and vogues!!! that shit is crazy!!! I ain't never liked 15's on anything!!!
> *


That's what I was thinking.....damn that fucker looks sick even on 15's :cheesy: 
an't wait to see the 88's on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If anybody local is interested in the wide White Remingtons get at me
Local price to the homies is $250


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 02:34 PM~12255536
> *Damn you know the topics dead when not even SWIPH is in here
> *


Been busy busy today tryin to get some stuff taken care of today :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:25 PM~12255934
> *If anybody local is interested in the wide White Remingtons get at me
> Local price to the homies is $250
> *


Damn *****- I thought you was sellin the Ugly whites and Gold Dayton KOs for 400 obo SHIPPED---- so take a bill off for the not sellin the KOs- and take 50 off for shippin-- thats 250-- WHERES THE LOCAL HOMIE PRICE COME INTO PLAY?

ITS STILL A SMOKIN PRICE FOR SOMEONE THAT WANTS THEM THOUGH- dont let my words of negativity discourage anybody-- you aint gonna find these for this anywhere- IF YOU CAN EVEN FIND EM AT ALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12256037
> *Damn *****- I thought you was sellin the Ugly whites and Gold Dayton KOs for 400 obo SHIPPED---- so take a bill off for the not sellin the KOs- and take 50 off for shippin-- thats 250-- WHERES THE LOCAL HOMIE PRICE COME INTO PLAY?
> 
> ITS STILL A SMOKIN PRICE FOR SOMEONE THAT WANTS THEM THOUGH- dont let my words of negativity discourage anybody-- you aint gonna find these for this anywhere- IF YOU CAN EVEN FIND EM AT ALL
> *


shit they're almost brand new that is like 57.50+tax each and they are no longer made
Shit I seen clowns on here slang em for 5-6 :0 
I'm just trying to make my money back that I spent on the regular tires
and shit tires aint cheap anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish the 520's were better made,sucks they don't make em like they use to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just paid 37.50 each for some regular ass whitewalls plus tax
:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:49 PM~12256113
> *I just paid 37.50 each for some regular ass whitewalls plus tax
> :angry:
> *


I got my title today though :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:50 PM~12256118
> *I got my title today though :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:43 PM~12256064
> *shit they're almost brand new that is like 57.50+tax each and they are no longer made
> Shit I seen clowns on here slang em for 5-6 :0
> I'm just trying to make my money back that I spent on the regular tires
> ...


*****- did you get all crunk and mis the 2nd part of my post :biggrin: 

I SAID THAtS STILL A SMOKIN DEAL *****

FOR THOSE THAT WANT EM  

I mean shit- Id even give ya the 200 for em jus to be one of them ****** slangin em out for 500-600 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 04:35 PM~12256009
> *Been busy  busy today tryin to get some stuff taken care of today :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:50 PM~12256118
> *I got my title today though :biggrin:
> *


I hope its the right one--- not the one to the car he used for parts :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

4 Members: BigTigger R.O., CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 25 2008, 04:45 PM~12256558
> *4 Members: BigTigger R.O., CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*4 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ, BigTigger R.O.*


*ROthers*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 25 2008, 05:45 PM~12256558
> *4 Members: BigTigger R.O., CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up brother


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 05:57 PM~12256637
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ, BigTigger R.O.
> ROthers
> *


whats the word adam


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12254142
> *I know you seen this already ROy-- but I had to post it- the trey looks sic as fuc to me in this pic-- 15s and vogues or not-- Them Gold Center Daytons look sicc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that cipie :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 04:58 PM~12256647
> *whats the word adam
> *



Ive got plenty of em as you know- where ya want me to start :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:05 PM~12256707
> *Ive got plenty of em as you know- where ya want me to start :biggrin:
> *


YESTERDAY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:00 PM~12256656
> *is that cipie  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:07 PM~12256722
> *YESTERDAY?
> *


WHat ya mean? you need to pm me or what??

I replied to ya las joke :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:08 PM~12256735
> *WHat ya mean? you need to pm me or what??
> 
> I replied to ya las joke :biggrin:
> *


NO READY TO PLAY SOME DISC ON SUNDAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:09 PM~12256743
> *NO READY TO PLAY SOME DISC ON SUNDAY
> *



I didnt know ya asked me-- but ya- thats cool-- as long as I get the studio shit done in the mornin which should be pretty simple and Im outta Pueblo by 5-- remember --I got a 8pm curfew- THAT I CANT BE LATE FOR NO MATTER WHAT THE REASON-- I dont even think the feds would accept me bein in the emergency room dyin :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: POST UP THE DUALLY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:00 PM~12256656
> *is that cipie  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:09 PM~12256743
> *NO READY TO PLAY SOME DISC ON SUNDAY
> *



Whats that mean?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:15 PM~12256798
> *:biggrin: POST UP THE DUALLY
> *


 :nono: Not yet homie-- I aint finished yet. Besides bein the lowest dually in the state-- aint nothin special about it-- its jus a buccet ass work truc :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:19 PM~12256842
> *Whats that mean?
> *


FRISBIE GOLF


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:21 PM~12256861
> *:nono: Not yet homie-- I aint finished yet. Besides bein the lowest dually in the state-- aint nothin special about it-- its jus a buccet ass work truc :biggrin:
> *


CHUCKS DUALLY SITS ON THE GROUND


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:22 PM~12256872
> *FRISBIE GOLF
> *



Never played that shit before...popular in Pueblo?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:23 PM~12256889
> *CHUCKS DUALLY SITS ON THE GROUND
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ive seen it-- mine is like a good 7 or 8inches lower than that


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:25 PM~12256912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ive seen it-- mine is like a good 7 or 8inches lower than that
> *


OKAY SO IM LYING :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:26 PM~12256918
> *OKAY SO IM LYING :biggrin:
> *


Me to--- I think mines actualy bout 10 or 11 inches lower than his :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:31 PM~12256967
> *Me to--- I think mines actualy bout 10 or 11 inches lower than his :biggrin:
> *


DOES IT HAVE SCRAP PLATES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:32 PM~12256981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


I don't care if the bitch got tig ol bitties :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:31 PM~12256977
> *DOES IT HAVE SCRAP PLATES
> *


Of course *****-- Ive got 1/4in plate along my whole roccer panel-- thats like 6 feet of plate on both sides DRAGGIN DRASTICALY-- I aint got pinch moldin no more- I cut them bitches off so I could drag the roccers  

Wait till you see if draggin at 85-- shit is gonna light up the highway :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:57 PM~12257245
> *Of course *****-- Ive got 1/4in plate along my whole roccer panel--  thats like 6 feet of plate on both sides DRAGGIN DRASTICALY-- I aint got pinch moldin no more- I cut them bitches off so I could drag the roccers
> 
> Wait till you see if draggin at 85-- shit is gonna light up the highway :biggrin:
> *



IT WONT EVEN GO 85


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 06:58 PM~12257257
> *IT WONT EVEN GO 85
> *


85 OR 58 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP *ROLLERZ*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 07:02 PM~12257283
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ
> *



Chillen...getting ready to go home. We still meeting at Pizza Hut right?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:05 PM~12257315
> *Chillen...getting ready to go home.  We still meeting at Pizza Hut right?
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:05 PM~12257315
> *Chillen...getting ready to go home.  We still meeting at Pizza Hut right?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 07:08 PM~12257332
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



We having the meeting there??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:09 PM~12257336
> *We having the meeting there??
> *



YEA, WHATS UP 24/7


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 07:11 PM~12257352
> *YEA, WHATS UP 24/7
> *



I'll be there by 11 so SWIPH can do his thing...where am I watching the game??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:14 PM~12257372
> *I'll be there by 11 so SWIPH can do his thing...where am I watching the game??
> *



IDK WE COULD FIGURE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 07:16 PM~12257389
> *IDK WE COULD FIGURE IT OUT :biggrin:
> *



IT'Z A MUST! 


Doesn't Sean got like a 60" Plasma or something??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 05:58 PM~12257257
> *IT WONT EVEN GO 85
> *


Shit *****--- Ive got ticceted in it at 87 :biggrin: 

And mine only has a little old 400hp small bloc in it  



Oh yea-- besides the roccer plating- I forgot to mention the xmember plate--- that one is really gonna add to the show. :biggrin: 



BUT ENOUGH ENOUGH ENOUGH- I gotta get my license bac and get it on the road :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 05:58 PM~12257257
> *IT WONT EVEN GO 85
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:17 PM~12257407
> *IT'Z A MUST!
> Doesn't Sean got like a 60" Plasma or something??
> *



YA- and he even has his own cheerleaders he can call over for entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:17 PM~12257407
> *IT'Z A MUST!
> Doesn't Sean got like a 60" Plasma or something??
> *


*It's definately a must, but I don't know if we should watch it together hno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 06:20 PM~12257435
> *YA- and he even has his own cheerleaders he can call over for entertainment :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SIKSIX, greenmerc77, FIRMEX, SWIPH, 65 IMPALA SS


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hno:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12257435
> *YA- and he even has his own cheerleaders he can call over for entertainment :biggrin:
> *



Damn i dont watch football but ill show up for the cheerleaders :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12257440
> *It's definately a must, but I don't know if we should watch it together hno:
> *



I know...but fuck it. Can't miss it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 25 2008, 06:21 PM~12257451
> *Damn i dont watch football but ill show up for the cheerleaders :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah they come in all kind of ages and races :biggrin: *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12257435
> *YA- and he even has his own cheerleaders he can call over for entertainment :biggrin:
> *


In that case...I know he gots some poles somewhere in his crib


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:22 PM~12257457
> *I know...but fuck it. Can't miss it
> *


*We can go to Buffalo Wild Wings to watch it. It's on the north end of town any ways.*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

SWIPH...lets meet at 830 so I can find someplace to watch the game why you fuckin around!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:22 PM~12257461
> *Yeah they come in all kind of ages and races :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking bout but you better be carefull lettin me around em! ill fucc around and put some of em to work! :nicoderm:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:23 PM~12257471
> *We can go to Buffalo Wild Wings to watch it. It's on the north end of town any ways.
> *



AHHHH YEA...I love B Dubs...would it be to hard to just switch the meeting to there?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 25 2008, 07:24 PM~12257478
> *thats what im talking bout but you better be carefull lettin me around em! ill fucc around and put some of em to work! :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 25 2008, 06:24 PM~12257478
> *thats what im talking bout but you better be carefull lettin me around em! ill fucc around and put some of em to work! :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Nov 25 2008, 06:24 PM~12257477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya--- but be careful-- your cuzo will be wantin his cut-- better up the rates  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:26 PM~12257490
> *AHHHH YEA...I love B Dubs...would it be to hard to just switch the meeting to there?
> *


*Pizza hut is just down the street. The game should be over by then. Oh maybe not. I'm pulling rank, the meeting don't start until 2:00 now. :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:26 PM~12257492
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *



alright ill turn my macc game down when i need too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul,Marcos,and Max....and all the SoCo Rollerz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, SIKSIX, GOODTIMESROY, painloc21, *moparlow, FIRMEX, thirtymax*

*We have some old friends in here. What's cracken fellas!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 06:27 PM~12257507
> *Pizza hut is just down the street. The game should be over by then. Oh maybe not. I'm pulling rank, the meeting don't start until 2:00 now. :biggrin:
> *


YOU"RE THE OG-- thats the way it goes :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12257501
> *I was tellin you that before-- but you need you beauty sleep-- REMEMBER :uh:  :biggrin:
> Ya--- but be careful-- your cuzo will be wantin his cut-- better up the rates   :biggrin:
> *


Shit i aint hatin ill give him a finders fee but he aint getting no residual paychecc off my pimpin! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12257501
> *I was tellin you that before-- but you need you beauty sleep-- REMEMBER
> *


Calmate ese...that was before I found out the game starts at 11


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12257507
> *Pizza hut is just down the street. The game should be over by then. Oh maybe not. I'm pulling rank, the meeting don't start until 2:00 now. :biggrin:
> *



DID EVERYBODY RECEIVER THERE TEXTS ABOUT OUR REVISED MEETING??????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12257507
> *Pizza hut is just down the street. The game should be over by then. Oh maybe not. I'm pulling rank, the meeting don't start until 2:00 now. :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:30 PM~12257529
> *Calmate ese...that was before I found out the game starts at 11
> *


*The game makes all the difference in the world on how much you sleep. :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:27 PM~12257507
> *Pizza hut is just down the street. The game should be over by then. Oh maybe not. I'm pulling rank, the meeting don't start until 2:00 now. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: 


Yea..it won't be over by 1 if it starts at 11


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up Roy? Hows the car? what up Co? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:30 PM~12257529
> *Calmate ese...that was before I found out the game starts at 11
> *




ITS A 215 GAME. SWIPH DONT NO SPANISH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 06:30 PM~12257532
> *DID EVERYBODY RECEIVER THERE TEXTS ABOUT OUR REVISED MEETING??????
> *


*Ask yourself fool, ur the SAA!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 07:30 PM~12257532
> *DID EVERYBODY RECEIVER THERE TEXTS ABOUT OUR REVISED MEETING??????
> *




I lost my phone...so no


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:31 PM~12257535
> *The game makes all the difference in the world on how much you sleep. :cheesy:
> *



Yup...priorities son, priorities.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 06:31 PM~12257542
> *ITS A 215 GAME. SWIPH DONT NO SPANISH
> *


*It's at 11:00 foolio!*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

whats up Roy? What is CO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:33 PM~12257558
> *It's at 11:00 foolio!
> *



YEA. They playing on the East Coast...those games ALWAYS start at 11 unless in Sunday NIGHT Football


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12257548
> *I lost my phone...so no
> *


ME EITHER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: fesboogie, FIRMEX, painloc21, impala63, thirtymax, CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, SIKSIX, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY
Got a crowd, huh??? Whut up everyone...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*10 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, fesboogie, FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, impala63, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY*

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Nov 25 2008, 06:38 PM~12257589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*We think the same! :biggrin: *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:28 PM~12257511
> *What up Paul,Marcos,and Max....and all the SoCo Rollerz
> *


Whats going on Roy, Ready for the streets?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 07:40 PM~12257606
> *We think the same! :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP EVERYBODY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's GOOD ax car is colorado bound homie just got in the door after getting the fat Whitewalls exchanged for skinnies :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:43 PM~12257641
> *What's GOOD ax car is colorado bound homie just got in the door after getting the fat Whitewalls exchanged for skinnies :biggrin:
> *


Good deal...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2008, 06:41 PM~12257617
> *Whats going on Roy, Ready for the streets?
> *


Been ready for awhile now homie missing that Beautiful blacktop  
If the car gets here early enough Friday I should have it tagged and ready by the meeting


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ARE YOU READY YET CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:43 PM~12257641
> *What's GOODMAX**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:43 PM~12257637
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP EVERYBODY.
> *


What's happening my long lost messkin Brotha :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:45 PM~12257657
> *Been ready for awhile now homie missing that Beautiful blacktop
> If the car gets here early enough Friday I should have it tagged and ready by the meeting
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a new number for anybody if they care enough to find it in the bottom of thier heart to say hello


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on COLORADO RIDERS????????


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:47 PM~12257679
> *What's happening my long lost messkin Brotha :wave:
> *


Whats up Roy :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 25 2008, 07:51 PM~12257730
> *Whats going on COLORADO RIDERS????????
> *


WHATS UP JR?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Nov 25 2008, 06:51 PM~12257733
> *Whats up Roy  :biggrin:
> *


You gonna be at Hooters dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 25 2008, 06:51 PM~12257730
> *Whats going on COLORADO RIDERS????????
> *


What up JR :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 02:48 PM~12257697
> *I got a new number for anybody if they care enough to find it in the bottom of thier heart to say hello
> *


what's up roy
:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats the haps Roy and Ralph.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2008, 06:53 PM~12257760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 25 2008, 06:53 PM~12257754
> *what's up roy
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

just some picks from my phone. I'm bored


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics Paul.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 25 2008, 06:31 PM~12257542
> *ITS A 215 GAME. SWIPH DONT NO SPANISH
> *


Ya- Ive been tryin and tryin and tryin-- but it jus dont work :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2008, 06:57 PM~12257815
> *just some picks from my phone. I'm bored
> *


Nice pics looks like you had a GOOD time and seen alot


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 25 2008, 06:58 PM~12257834
> *Nice pics Paul.
> *


Thanks Homie, i dont know if you know this, but i took the pics myself. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:45 PM~12257657
> *Been ready for awhile now homie missing that Beautiful blacktop
> If the car gets here early enough Friday I should have it tagged and ready by the meeting
> *


You got the title- you dont need the car-- jus go get it registered with a temp tag and mob that shit when it shows up LATE on friday ***** :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12257856
> *Nice pics looks like you had a GOOD time and seen alot
> *


I didnt get a chance to hook up with pugs. Maybe next time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2008, 08:00 PM~12257857
> *Thanks Homie, i dont know if you know this, but i took the pics myself. :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12257858
> *You got the title- you dont need the car-- jus go get it registered with a temp tag and mob that shit  when it shows up LATE on friday ***** :biggrin:
> *


Needs a vin verification if it's from outta state


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I was ready to get down.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:03 PM~12257898
> *Needs a vin verification if it's from outta state
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:03 PM~12257898
> *Needs a vin verification if it's from outta state
> 
> 
> ...


you are tellin me that you or none of your boys dont know NOT 1 person that works at a car lot? come on now *****- if that the case I can get that shit takin care of for ya-


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2008, 07:03 PM~12257910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's your smiley Paul


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:06 PM~12257957
> *you are tellin me that you or none of your boys dont know NOT 1 person that works at a car lot? come on now *****- if that the case I can get that shit takin care of for ya-
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:10 PM~12258006
> *:nosad:
> *


thats craziness son


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 07:09 PM~12257993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Roy


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:52 PM~12257744
> *You gonna be at Hooters dog?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn..I can't find my phone anywhere...someone gots some noodz of the wifey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:46 PM~12258449
> *Damn..I can't find my phone anywhere...someone gots some noodz of the wifey
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 07:46 PM~12258449
> *Damn..I can't find my phone anywhere...someone gots some noodz of the wifey
> *


Damn-- well if thats the case-- PM em to me so I can start tryin to find out who has your phone :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 09:03 PM~12258677
> *Damn-- well if thats the case-- PM em to me so I can start tryin to find out who has your phone :biggrin:
> *


THIS NIGHA


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 08:12 PM~12258810
> *THIS NIGHA
> *


Im jus tryin to help
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 09:14 PM~12258845
> *Im jus tryin to help
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THANKS FOR OFFERING...BUT I JUST FOUND IT. MY DAUGHTER GOT A HOLD OF IT AND PUT IT IN MY PRINTER.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Nov 25 2008, 07:54 PM~12257775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roys the KING of smileys up in this bitch... :biggrin: 


Whats GOOD Paul?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12258907
> *THANKS FOR OFFERING...BUT I JUST FOUND IT. MY DAUGHTER GOT A HOLD OF IT AND PUT IT IN MY PRINTER.
> *


Atleast you found it. One time when my daughter was an infant-- she put my keys in the port of the speaker-- couldnt find em forever cause they were stuc to the magnet- I was so frustrated :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:25 PM~12258987
> *Roys the KING of smileys up in this bitch... :biggrin:
> Whats GOOD Paul?
> *


Too much *TIMES *on my hands :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 09:27 PM~12259011
> *Too much TIMES on my hands :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12258907
> *THANKS FOR OFFERING...BUT I JUST FOUND IT. MY DAUGHTER GOT A HOLD OF IT AND PUT IT IN MY PRINTER.
> *


*Damn, I was just gonna text ur phone and offer a reward so I could check ur pics out. Just wanted to see the new bolt ons :biggrin: *


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 25 2008, 10:14 PM~12259654
> *Damn, I was just gonna text ur phone and offer a reward so I could check ur pics out. Just wanted to see the new bolt ons :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 09:26 PM~12259000
> *Atleast you found it. One time when my daughter was an infant-- she put my keys in the port of the speaker-- couldnt find em forever cause they were stuc to the magnet- I was so frustrated :biggrin:
> *


thats funny


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 09:26 PM~12259000
> *Atleast you found it. One time when my daughter was an infant-- she put my keys in the port of the speaker-- couldnt find em forever cause they were stuc to the magnet- I was so frustrated :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha...yea I was ready to go out and drop some cash on another phone. I woulda been pissed as soon as I tried to print something.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 11:00 PM~12260290
> *Hahaha...yea I was ready to go out and drop some cash on another phone. I woulda been pissed as soon as I tried to print something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2008, 10:00 PM~12260290
> *Hahaha...yea I was ready to go out and drop some cash on another phone. I woulda been pissed as soon as I tried to print something.
> *


Ya- that would have been a bitch-- but ballers like you can do that kind of thing :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

FULLTIMER FOR LIFE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

all yall ****** sleepin or what :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 03:29 AM~12261748
> *all yall ****** sleepin or what :biggrin:
> *


Not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another day of work


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 11:45 PM~12260706
> *Ya- that would have been a bitch-- but ballers like you can do that kind of thing :biggrin:
> *



Shiiiiitt...I'm tryin to get on Sean's level.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 09:18 AM~12263117
> *Shiiiiitt...I'm tryin to get on Sean's level.
> *


That's a virtually impossible level to achieve


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You fools are trippen, I 've been on ramen noodles and kool aid for the last 3 months  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 26 2008, 07:25 AM~12262330
> *
> *


*What's good Tigger? You done buying up all the rags?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 10:58 AM~12263530
> *You fools are trippen, I 've been on ramen noodles and kool aid for the last 3 months
> *




Maybe thats the secret...then you have the $ to build 64 SS Rags from nuthin to sumthin in 2 months


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 10:22 AM~12263754
> *Maybe thats the secret...then you have the $ to build 64 SS Rags from nuthin to sumthin in 2 months
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Hey the game go t changed to 2:00 :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 10:22 AM~12263754
> *Maybe thats the secret...then you have the $ to build 64 SS Rags from nuthin to sumthin in 2 months
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most Hated got they own song too :0 
http://www.zshare.net/audio/5187226706f8d876/


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 09:59 AM~12263536
> *What's good Tigger? You done buying up all the rags?
> *


I hope not :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 AM~12263830
> *Most Hated got they own song too :0
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5187226706f8d876/
> *


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Sounds like they have some cars we didn't know about.


BALLERS :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 10:36 AM~12263902
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sounds like they have some cars we didn't know about.
> ...


I think they do :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 11:36 AM~12263902
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sounds like they have some cars we didn't know about.
> ...




They must be keepin it on the low. I need to see pics of the 59 and 62 vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:00 AM~12264122
> *They must be keepin it on the low. I need to see pics of the 59 and 62 vert
> *


you haven't seen Larry's 9 yet?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 26 2008, 01:14 PM~12264866
> *you haven't seen Larry's 9 yet?
> *


Naw...just the elco and ...wait


Is it black??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 12:21 PM~12264936
> *Naw...just the elco and ...wait
> Is it black??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 26 2008, 01:23 PM~12264946
> *:yes:
> *



Oh yea...then I've seen it in a pic next to a barn or something...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 09:59 AM~12263536
> *What's good Tigger? You done buying up all the rags?
> *


NOT YET STILL NEED A FEW MORE.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 26 2008, 12:49 PM~12265194
> *NOT YET STILL NEED A FEW MORE.......
> *


 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 AM~12263830
> *Most Hated got they own song too :0
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5187226706f8d876/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 26 2008, 12:49 PM~12265194
> *NOT YET STILL NEED A FEW MORE.......
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 26 2008, 01:49 PM~12265194
> *NOT YET STILL NEED A FEW MORE.......
> *



TURN-N-HEADS 

19** RAG -JUST WAIT AND SEE!
1964 RAG
1965 RAG- EL PATRON
1966 RAG


Thats already a serious line up!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 01:43 PM~12265722
> *TURN-N-HEADS
> 
> 19** RAG -JUST WAIT AND SEE!
> ...


Post some pics Homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 26 2008, 02:34 PM~12266173
> *Whutz good CO...
> *


What up Fes


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY!! LONG TIME NO SEE!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 26 2008, 03:37 PM~12266192
> *What up Fes
> *


Whut up Roy, whutz goin' on???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 26 2008, 02:51 PM~12266330
> *Whut up Roy, whutz goin' on???
> *



Wuz up big Fes Dogg y Roy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 26 2008, 02:45 PM~12266259
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY!! LONG TIME NO SEE!
> *


You missed it Cippy--- we found a pic of you in fROnt of ROys car


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 05:50 PM~12267411
> *You missed it Cippy--- we found a pic of you in fROnt of ROys car
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
 :rant:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 04:50 PM~12267411
> *You missed it Cippy--- we found a pic of you in fROnt of ROys car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 04:50 PM~12267411
> *You missed it Cippy--- we found a pic of you in fROnt of ROys car
> 
> 
> ...


That aint Cipie
























































That guy is way too tall :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 26 2008, 03:45 PM~12266259
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY!! LONG TIME NO SEE!
> *



whats up *****


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 04:50 PM~12267411
> *You missed it Cippy--- we found a pic of you in fROnt of ROys car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 26 2008, 04:56 PM~12267460
> *:angry:
> :rant:
> *


*****- that pic was taken in 99-- aint no way it is your son :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 26 2008, 04:14 PM~12266542
> *Wuz up big Fes Dogg y Roy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut It Is Izz???


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 25 2008, 08:10 PM~12258006
> *:nosad:
> *


ROY DONT ASK ANY BODY ELSE IF THEY DO OH WELL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone at???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 26 2008, 07:00 PM~12268549
> *Where's everyone at???
> *


IM RIGHT HERE *****- whats the word :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE ??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 26 2008, 09:16 PM~12269981
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE ??
> *


 :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 26 2008, 10:19 PM~12270007
> *:wave:    :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ADAM??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Deal expires November 27 so HURRY!*


The Wifey got me a hat and jacket.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Everybody must be saving all their energy to get they grub on tomorrow!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 10:35 PM~12270838
> *Deal expires November 27 so HURRY!
> The Wifey got me a hat and jacket.
> *


*Lucky fawker! :angry: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 24/7


Whats crackin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:15 PM~12271322
> *Everybody must be saving all their energy to get they grub on tomorrow!
> *


*Nah, bROther just you! :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 12:16 AM~12271328
> *Lucky fawker! :angry:
> *



Get and their site and cop somethin...BALLER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 12:17 AM~12271339
> *Nah, bROther just you! :biggrin:
> *



Not me. I don't need to save shit. I can eat, ALL DAY, ERRRDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

SubTotal: $160.00 
Discounts: $64.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping: $12.00 
Handling: $0.00 
Grand Total: $108.00 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 26 2008, 10:04 PM~12270525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a break *****-- that shit is way high. :uh: 

You see where the fender is above the fROnt wheel-- 
MINE IS JUS A LIL ABOVE THE LUGNUTS 

If I wanted a truc that high- Id build one like my boys







:biggrin:

Im gonna try and find this same pic with my mazda layin on the gROund beside it- its a sicc ass pic


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up SWIPH ? that shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 12:12 AM~12271984
> *whats up SWIPH ? that shit is funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ya-- I thought you might like it-- Im waitin for him to dROp somethin in there again-- Im gonna blast on him everytime :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 01:14 AM~12272004
> *Ya-- I thought you might like it-- Im waitin for him to dROp somethin in there again-- Im gonna blast on him everytime :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: he is gonna be thinkin about what to write next


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 12:18 AM~12272040
> *:biggrin: he is gonna be thinkin about what to write next
> *


Ya- I already called him out on that-- but its all good-- I told him to go ahead and writin somethin- jus let me know when hes gonna post it- so I can post up on it right away with a real freestyle. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 01:21 AM~12272062
> *Ya- I already called him out on that-- but its all good-- I told him to go ahead and writin somethin- jus let me know when hes gonna post it- so I can post up on it right away with a real freestyle. :biggrin:
> *



lol thats a sik ass dually your boy has, is that around here


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 12:23 AM~12272081
> *lol thats a sik ass dually your boy has, is that around here
> *



Naw- its bac home- cant ya tell by the mountains :biggrin: 

Ill look for the other pics of it-- ones with my mazdaw layin roccers beside it is a bad ass pic- one of my favorites. His license plate reads- IM LEGAL :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 01:37 AM~12272201
> *Naw- its bac home- cant ya tell by the mountains :biggrin:
> 
> Ill look for the other pics of it-- ones with my mazdaw layin roccers beside it is a bad ass pic- one of my favorites. His license plate reads- IM LEGAL :biggrin:
> *



whats the height limit there?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 12:38 AM~12272208
> *whats the height limit there?
> *


*****- its THE DIRTY SOUTH-- aint no limits :biggrin:


Chec my cousins blazer out-- alot of peeps hate on it-- and of course it aint finished-- but the fabrication factor is out of control

http://canutuckwebsite.tripod.com/dans_blazer.htm

It has a handbuilt frame and a fiero motor and transaxle grafted in the bac-- radiator is still up fROnt.. chec the pics


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up USO ALL OVER THE WORLD...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

BIG TIGGER R.O.</span>[/b]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12268913
> *IM RIGHT HERE *****- whats the word :biggrin:
> *


Whut good *****??? Post some pics up of the dually... im real curious to see what it looks like... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, CITY WIDE AND ALL THEM OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE AND A SPECIAL ONE TO MOST HATED*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

and Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies!!! have a safe one...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO!!!!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY to all the CO riders from off topic Chris


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 27 2008, 09:13 AM~12273878
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY to all the CO riders from off topic Chris
> *


forgot to include the other riders that visit this topic 
have a good one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 01:45 AM~12272268
> ******- its THE DIRTY SOUTH-- aint no limits :biggrin:
> Chec my cousins blazer out--  alot of peeps hate on it-- and of course it aint finished-- but the fabrication factor is out of control
> 
> ...


Damn!!! mini trucks and all dat have alwayz been my thang other than lolo's ofcourse, but when they get body dropped like that my big ass can't even fit in the driver's side!!! :biggrin: I tried to drive my homeboy's S-10 w/ a body drop and the steering wheel would just hit my legs and all that!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2008, 10:50 AM~12274178
> *Damn!!! mini trucks and all dat have alwayz been my thang other than lolo's ofcourse, but when they get body dropped like that my big ass can't even fit in the driver's side!!!  :biggrin: I tried to drive my homeboy's S-10 w/ a body drop and the steering wheel would just hit my legs and all that!!!
> *



LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO 4 LIFE*

*You can tell it's THANKS GIVING your up early! :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 11:10 AM~12274337
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> You can tell it's THANKS GIVING your up early! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I NEVER SLEEP IN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to GOOD TIMES, MOST HATED, CITY WIDE, UCE, the SOLO RYDERS, and to Them FAMOUS ROLLERZ. 

Enjoy this day with your loved ones, and GOD Bless!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 10:11 AM~12274353
> *:biggrin:  I NEVER SLEEP IN
> *


*Ur pRObably still up fROm last night :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 11:14 AM~12274385
> *Ur pRObably still up fROm last night :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT DID YOU DO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 10:15 AM~12274391
> *:biggrin:  WHAT DID YOU DO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 11:15 AM~12274398
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2008, 09:09 AM~12273498
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY, GOODTIMES, CITY WIDE AND ALL THEM OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE AND A SPECIAL ONE TO MOST HATED
> *


x2 be safe and have a good time with the family...


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 27 2008, 11:54 AM~12274689
> *x2 be safe and have a good time with the family...
> *


I will when I get out of work :biggrin: same to you big homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO!!!*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving ROLLERZ and all my CO ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Nov 27 2008, 12:51 PM~12275169
> *Happy Thanksgiving ROLLERZ and all my CO ******
> *


Where you been hiding bro?? How are you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Nov 27 2008, 11:51 AM~12275169
> *Happy Thanksgiving ROLLERZ and all my CO ******
> *


*He's alive! :biggrin: *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey some of you guys from So Co Where abouts you guys at? Just Curious Cause most of my Familia is in the San Luis Valley. Ive met alot of Gente out there and just curious how close are my Lowriding Brothers to the San Luis Valley area?

Conrad Garcia
Classic Memories c.c.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 27 2008, 12:21 PM~12275464
> *Hey some of you guys from So Co Where abouts you guys at?  Just Curious Cause most of my Familia is in the San Luis Valley. Ive met alot of Gente out there and just curious how close are my Lowriding Brothers to the San Luis Valley area?
> 
> Conrad Garcia
> ...


theres a few of us from La Junta but most I think are from Pueblo, Colorado Springs, and Denver


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving to all car clubs and familys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 26 2008, 11:36 AM~12263902
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sounds like they have some cars we didn't know about.
> ...


we'd have to kill you if we told you and your a cool dude Sean


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2008, 09:50 AM~12274178
> *Damn!!! mini trucks and all dat have alwayz been my thang other than lolo's ofcourse, but when they get body dropped like that my big ass can't even fit in the driver's side!!!  :biggrin: I tried to drive my homeboy's S-10 w/ a body drop and the steering wheel would just hit my legs and all that!!!
> *



YA-- youll be suprised when I tell ya that the way he built his frame and floors-- that lil blazer has more ROom in it now than it did stoc.
Im gonna have to dig out my old pics-- Ill show ya a pic of me sittin in it- with my legs stretched out and a good amount of head ROom. He built it with a similiar design to a corvette-- how the floor sits down in the frame-- so the floor pan is almost on the gROund when laid out :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 02:56 PM~12276135
> *YA-- youll be suprised when I tell ya that the way he built his frame and floors-- that lil blazer has more ROom in it now than it did stoc.
> Im gonna have to dig out my old pics-- Ill show ya a pic of me sittin in it- with my legs stretched out and a good amount of head ROom. He built it with a similiar design to a corvette-- how the floor sits down in the frame-- so the floor pan is almost on the gROund when laid out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDAHS!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2008, 08:07 AM~12273491
> *Whut good *****??? Post some pics up of the dually... im real curious to see what it looks like... :biggrin:
> *


Ill post some soon-- ive got it lifted up right now so I can get the new floor braces done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 03:01 PM~12276151
> *Ill post some soon-- ive got it lifted up right now so I can get the new floor braces done.
> *


Thutz whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVIN TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS AND ESPECIALLY MY 
SO CO ROLLERZ*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2008, 02:02 PM~12276158
> *Thutz whutz up!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya-- roccers layin flat
you'll like it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 03:05 PM~12276181
> *Ya-- roccers layin flat
> you'll like it :biggrin:
> *


Yea I gotz to see it... I've alwayz liked body dropped trucks, I've just alwayz figured im too tall for that shit!!! I barely fit in my S10 w/out a body drop, but like you said it depends how you do it!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2008, 02:11 PM~12276224
> *Yea I gotz to see it... I've alwayz liked body dropped trucks, I've just alwayz figured im too tall for that shit!!! I barely fit in my S10 w/out a body drop, but like you said it depends how you do it!!!
> *


Ya- if my dually didnt have as much head ROom as it does I would have done the body dROp by modifyin the frame to start and not lost any head ROom at all-- but since my floors had rust - I did it the ol school way of cuttin the floor and at the same time takin care of the rust.. Im actualy sectionin my floor as well- so even though im doin a 5inch TRADITIONAL body dROp- the way the Dully floor is- Im sectionin it so I only will end up loosin like an inch or 2 of head ROom.  

Im gonna go out and work on them braces in a little bit-- so maybe Ill get it bac on the gROund soon jus to take a pic for ya :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 27 2008, 03:18 PM~12276272
> *Ya- if my dually didnt have as much head ROom as it does I would have done the body dROp by modifyin the frame to start and not lost any head ROom at all-- but since my floors had rust - I did it the ol school way of cuttin the floor and at the same time takin care of the rust..  Im actualy sectionin my floor as well- so even though im doin a 5inch TRADITIONAL body dROp- the way the Dully floor is- Im sectionin it so I only will end up loosin like an inch or 2 of head ROom.
> 
> Im gonna go out and work on them braces in a little bit-- so maybe Ill get it bac on the gROund soon jus to take a pic for ya :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2008, 01:50 PM~12276095
> *we'd have to kill you if we told you and your a cool dude Sean
> *


*ahh shucks, thanks Larry  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 03:03 PM~12276601
> *ahh shucks, thanks Larry
> *


You know they gotta have something or something*s* coming up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is Larry's ride in his previous life


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 04:50 PM~12276833
> *This is Larry's ride in his previous life
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 03:53 PM~12276857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: if thanks giving was like that I would look forword to it every year :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 07:14 PM~12277585
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *




link dont work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This should work  Some people are out of their minds! :0 *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...emZ170281695575


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 07:21 PM~12277622
> *This should work   Some people are out of their minds! :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...emZ170281695575
> *



damn this should sell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 07:21 PM~12277622
> *This should work   Some people are out of their minds! :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...emZ170281695575
> *



Idiot


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 04:53 PM~12276857
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take 2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY
WORLDWIDE*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 27 2008, 08:24 PM~12278003
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> WORLDWIDE
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 27 2008, 07:24 PM~12278003
> *ROLLERZ ONLY
> WORLDWIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good ******!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *Herald*


:scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 08:28 PM~12278056
> *What's good ******!
> *



sittin here bein f ing bored


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 07:31 PM~12278074
> *sittin here bein f ing bored
> *


*Huh! Let's go drink about it :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 08:32 PM~12278083
> *Huh! Let's go drink about it :biggrin:
> *



at aunt g's?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 08:30 PM~12278073
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, Herald
> 
> 
> ...



is this herald fROm pueblo :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 06:21 PM~12277622
> *This should work   Some people are out of their minds! :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...emZ170281695575
> *


*

Heres what his ad says----*
1967 Chevrolet Impala Lowrider. Multiple car show winner and featured in several magazines. Completely restored. Perfect multi-shade, metal flake, green candy paint. White and green custom interior. Chrome everywhere. Fresh 350 ci Chevrolet motor and powerglide transmission. Front and rear hydraulics to raise or lower the car, with compressors and batteries in the trunk. Dayton wire wheels. Street legal. Listed at less than half the price to duplicate for a quick sell. A great deal for a car of this caliber. 
Ive never seen one feature on it-- let alone for damn sure not multiple mags-- 
cause lil pics of it in the bacgrounds dont count :biggrin: 

Compressors in the trunk huh-- wow- I bet they work great for hydraulics :uh: 

Half the price to duplicate it-- I could build 4 67s for the price he is askin.--

I always thought coloRadO had better weed than Cali-- but this guy must have got ahold of that super chROnic to think he is gonna be able to sell this car.

Im will to bet this car doesnt sell for not even 15K--but the worst part is- I bet hes dumb enough to where he wont even sell it for that--
somebody keep an eye on it :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Most_HAted_Theme _revised_.mp3 - 5.00MB


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 27 2008, 08:05 PM~12278318
> *Most_HAted_Theme _revised_.mp3 - 5.00MB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 27 2008, 08:05 PM~12278318
> *Most_HAted_Theme _revised_.mp3 - 5.00MB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Finally put the 64 together again


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

working on the interior after finishing the floor boards


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 04:03 PM~12276601
> *ahh shucks, thanks Larry
> *


no prob :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2008, 08:25 PM~12278018
> *whats up bROther
> *



Tryin to drink enough Seagrams VO to dissolve all the turkey and mashed potatoes I ate

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 27 2008, 08:27 PM~12278046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: 


So did we figure out whats up for Sunday?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 27 2008, 09:56 PM~12279002
> *Tryin to drink enough Seagrams VO to dissolve all the turkey and mashed potatoes I ate
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I ate turkey day twice today and tring to get my self my last plate of the nite so I'm drinking a little to get my self ready :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if you look real close you can see me I circled me incase you can't :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2008, 12:26 AM~12279786
> *if you look real close you can see me I circled me incase you can't  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 27 2008, 11:52 AM~12275175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning niccas, I've been working and shit trying to get caught up. Talk to eveyone tonite. Off to work.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING 719/303!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

our first snow down here in La Junta not much though thats good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Everybody must be on a turkey hangover!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 28 2008, 08:07 AM~12280483
> *303</span>!
> *



What up bROther.






And I jus thought Id post this-- I came across it on YOUTUBE-- and since alot of yall are really into bikes-- and know how much damn power they have--this shit would be crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmxaORvBQI&feature=related


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 12:57 PM~12282067
> *
> And I jus thought Id post this-- I came across it on YOUTUBE-- and since alot of yall are really into bikes-- and know how much damn power they have--this shit would be crazy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmxaORvBQI&feature=related
> *


I want that one, LARRY I want that for christmas. :biggrin: Pleeeeeasee!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 12:57 PM~12282067
> *What up bROther.
> And I jus thought Id post this-- I came across it on YOUTUBE-- and since alot of yall are really into bikes-- and know how much damn power they have--this shit would be crazy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmxaORvBQI&feature=related
> *


I like this one better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I guess everyone is Shopping for Christmas. :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2008, 05:29 PM~12283447
> *I guess everyone is Shopping for Christmas. :dunno:
> *


Puttin up christmas lights :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2008, 06:29 PM~12283447
> *I guess everyone is Shopping for Christmas. :dunno:
> *


I'm getting that go kart for my hijto :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn its dead in here! what up everyone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2008, 06:27 PM~12283433
> *I like this one better
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c
> *



those smart cars are sik


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:37 PM~12283899
> *those smart cars are sik
> *


only the ones with the busa engines :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2008, 07:39 PM~12283912
> *only the ones with the busa engines :biggrin:
> *


the busa or the gsxr 1000 motors, ill take either one :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 06:40 PM~12283921
> *the busa or the gsxr 1000 motors, ill take either one :biggrin:
> *


Shit-- for a christmas present Ill take jus the smart car stoc- fuc it :biggrin: 
Ill find me a motor and do it myself later


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 07:45 PM~12283968
> *Shit-- for a christmas present Ill take jus the smart car stoc- fuc it :biggrin:
> Ill find me a motor and do it myself later
> *



:yes: ID ROLL IT STOCK


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

i'll take any motorcycle or car if it's FREE.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP SWIPH?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Swiph. How was your turky day cuzz


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What Up SWIPH.. How's them christmas light coming. Let's see some pics when your done homie.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn we got some people up in here now. wghat up RO4LIFE719 and greenmerc77


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12283985
> *i'll take any motorcycle or car if it's FREE.
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 28 2008, 07:53 PM~12284038
> *Damn we got some people up in here now. wghat up RO4LIFE719 and greenmerc77
> *



JUST CHILLEN BRO YOU


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 28 2008, 06:53 PM~12284038
> *Damn we got some people up in here now. wghat up RO4LIFE719 and greenmerc77
> *


What up Painloc, name's Paul


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:56 PM~12284053
> *JUST CHILLEN BRO YOU
> *


Chillen homie just fuccin around on lil and bumpin some music.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2008, 08:00 PM~12284081
> *What up Painloc, name's Paul
> *


What homie. Im Justin but most people call me Wedo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 28 2008, 08:01 PM~12284083
> *Chillen homie just fuccin around on lil and bumpin some music.
> *



IM BACK AND FORTH FROM LIL TO CRAIGSLIST. ITS TO DAMN COLD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats cracken everyone


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:03 PM~12284101
> *IM BACK AND FORTH FROM LIL TO CRAIGSLIST. ITS TO DAMN COLD
> *


Yup you can ask my Primo Sean i hibernate durring the winter. Its too cold i dont go outside.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 28 2008, 08:04 PM~12284114
> *Yup you can ask my Primo Sean i hibernate durring the winter. Its too cold i dont go outside.
> *



LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:03 PM~12284107
> *whats cracken everyone
> *



WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Nov 28 2008, 06:49 PM~12284008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me jus a little bit and Ill show ya my pimpin ass tree :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:03 PM~12284101
> *IM BACK AND FORTH FROM LIL TO CRAIGSLIST. ITS TO DAMN COLD
> *


My desktop is on myspace and craigslist-- laptops on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:08 PM~12284149
> *what up bRO-- whats good wit ya
> It was cool-- jus relaxed at my house pretty much--
> my daughter was at her moms this year.
> ...




JUST CHILLEN IT YOU? DAMN YOUR PUTTIN UP A TREE EARLY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:10 PM~12284162
> *My desktop is on  myspace and craigslist-- laptops on LIL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: HAVE YOU SEEN ANYTHING GOOD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:06 PM~12284131
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *


just left your bROthers house. what are you gonna do


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:12 PM~12284188
> *just left your bROthers house. what are you gonna do
> *



IDK NO PLANS YET. DID YOU RIDE THAT UNICYCLE?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:13 PM~12284194
> *IDK NO PLANS YET. DID YOU RIDE THAT UNICYCLE?
> *


yeah and i smacked the bel air. im gonna by in a few again


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Nov 28 2008, 07:10 PM~12284163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***** Im SWIPHSTYLES-- YOU KNOW ME,, I ALWAYS FIND THE GOOD STUFF  

I might post some stuff in a lil bit for yall to peep :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:19 PM~12284226
> *yeah and i smacked the bel air. im gonna by in a few again
> *



are you on your phone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:20 PM~12284229
> *Ya-- to cold to do anything else
> ***** Im SWIPHSTYLES-- YOU KNOW ME,, I ALWAYS FIND THE GOOD STUFF
> 
> ...



i put mine up like tree days before and take it out the day after


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:21 PM~12284237
> *i put mine up like tree days before and take it out the day after
> *


*****-- your mom puts yours up :biggrin: 

Ya-- las year my tree went up on like the 21st or somethin--- and down by new years :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:20 PM~12284230
> *are you on your phone
> *


yeah


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:30 PM~12284287
> ******-- your mom puts yours up :biggrin:
> 
> Ya-- las year my tree went up on like the 21st or somethin--- and down by new years :biggrin:
> *



i dont use fake ass trees *****, i use a live tree that we could plant after, its better for the environment :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:33 PM~12284308
> *yeah
> *



what u gonna do?????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12284313
> *i dont use fake ass trees *****, i use a live tree that we could plant after, its better for the environment :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn bROther- all this time I thought you lived in Pueblo- 
but since aparently you live in boulder you should stop by my house more often :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *ROLLERZONLY 24/7*


What up pimpin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:35 PM~12284331
> *Damn bROther- all this time I thought you lived in Pueblo-
> but since aparently you live in boulder you should stop by my house more often :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



wtf do you mean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12284317
> *what u gonna do?????
> *


GO GET THAT CHERRY PICKER. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:37 PM~12284349
> *wtf do you mean
> *


X76


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 07:35 PM~12284331
> *Damn bROther- all this time I thought you lived in Pueblo-
> but since aparently you live in boulder you should stop by my house more often :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:38 PM~12284357
> *GO GET THAT CHERRY PICKER. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO
> *



idk come by if you want


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Nov 28 2008, 07:37 PM~12284349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :uh: And I thought my bROthers were smart.! U ******* r dumb* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 28 2008, 08:41 PM~12284382
> * :uh: And I thought my bROthers were smart.! U ******* r dumb :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 07:36 PM~12284341
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 24/7
> What up pimpin
> *


*I just got off work and alked in the door 5 mins. ago. Now I gotta go make a deposit :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:40 PM~12284370
> *idk come by if you want
> *


AND DO WHAT???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 28 2008, 08:42 PM~12284390
> *I just got off work and alked in the door 5 mins. ago. Now I gotta go make a deposit :biggrin: *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:42 PM~12284391
> *AND DO WHAT???
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :420:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: LETS GO TRY THAT TRIKE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 28 2008, 07:41 PM~12284382
> * :uh: And I thought my bROthers were smart.! U ******* r dumb :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im glad atleast one of my bROthers understood that TREEHUGGER joke :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 28 2008, 07:42 PM~12284390
> *I just got off work and alked in the door 5 mins. ago. Now I gotta go make a deposit :biggrin:
> *



You need my account number? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 28 2008, 08:44 PM~12284405
> *:biggrin:  LETS GO TRY THAT TRIKE
> *



ru gonna be there for a bit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:46 PM~12284412
> *You need my account number? :biggrin:
> *



he means a deposit to the toilet lol


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:46 PM~12284417
> *ru gonna be there for a  bit
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12284425
> *he means a deposit to the toilet lol
> *


Im glad you could clarify that sean had to take a shit :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:56 PM~12284478
> *Im glad you could clarify that sean had to take a shit :biggrin:
> *



yea and you are gladly willing to help him


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12284425
> *he means a deposit to the toilet lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:57 PM~12284489
> *yea and you are gladly willing to help him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 07:57 PM~12284489
> *yea and you are gladly willing to help him
> *


maybe he can use the toilet paper made from one of your trees you planted :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:47 PM~12284425
> *he means a deposit to the toilet lol
> *


He's gonna do paper work :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12284313
> *i dont use fake ass trees *****, i use a live tree that we could plant after, its better for the environment :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 08:45 PM~12284408
> *Im glad atleast one of my bROthers understood that TREEHUGGER joke :biggrin:
> *



Ain't nuthin wrong with doing your part to protect mother earth


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 28 2008, 11:26 PM~12286260
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up big dawg-- when we getta see pics of the rag  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 28 2008, 10:38 PM~12285879
> *Ain't nuthin wrong with doing your part to protect mother earth
> *



Look SIX-- I know you dont wanna us makin messes at gas stations and pourin our oil down the city drains--- but WE DONT NEED TO PLANT TREES-- unless they gROw BENNY's :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 11:30 PM~12286288
> *what up big dawg-- when we getta see pics of the rag   :biggrin:
> *


what up money soon.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 28 2008, 11:37 PM~12286331
> *
> what up money soon.
> *


Give us fellow LIL riders a sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

S   N MY FRIEND


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 28 2008, 11:45 PM~12286387
> *S    N MY FRIEND
> *


OK OK OK-- I guess for once I wil try and have some patience :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 

























wanted to make sure yall got a good look :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 12:45 AM~12286616
> *:wave:
> *


I got a question for ya chuccles---
if you bout doin somthin good for the enviroment-----

then why dont you go dig up the tree you planted las year-- use it for your CHRISTmas tree-- then put it bac in the gROund when you're done with it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 01:47 AM~12286627
> *I got a question for ya chuccles---
> if you bout doin somthin good for the enviroment-----
> 
> ...



because trees gROw :uh: it will mess up my yard design


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 12:51 AM~12286635
> *because trees gROw  :uh:  it will mess up my yard design
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Nov 29 2008, 02:23 AM~12286732
> *WHATS UP CHUCK
> *


whats up fatboy


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:24 AM~12286733
> *whats up fatboy
> *


 IM HUNGARY AGAIN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Nov 29 2008, 02:26 AM~12286739
> *IM HUNGARY AGAIN
> *



are you serious? :uh: i barely made it home :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Nov 29 2008, 01:23 AM~12286732
> *WHATS UP CHUCK
> *


JUS HIS TREES :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:28 AM~12286741
> *JUS HIS TREES :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: where is the pic of your FAKE tree you were supposed to post


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:29 AM~12286744
> *:biggrin:  where is the pic of your FAKE tree you were supposed to post
> *


Cant find my digital charger- so here a camera phone pic-- to bad ya cant see shit but the 2,000 lights on it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:36 AM~12286754
> *Cant find my digital charger- so here a camera phone pic--  to bad ya cant see shit but the 2,000 lights on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



it looks nice and crooked


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 Members: SWIPH, *AZZDRAGGINCHEVYS*

Had any calls on your rag 5 ---- I finaly got a call on my 396 car today-- youd think it was gonna snow or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:37 AM~12286759
> *it looks nice and crooked
> *


Ya- it is :biggrin: 

I stil gotta finish puttin the ornaments on it- but Azzie went to her moms so I told her Id wait for her. It barely fits-- the top touches my ceiling- so the star up top is pushing down on it - once I get it all done- Ill get it standing nice and straight :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:40 AM~12286764
> *Ya- it is :biggrin:
> 
> I stil gotta finish puttin the ornaments on it- but Azzie went to her moms so I told her Id wait for her. It barely fits-- the top touches my ceiling- so the star up top is pushing down on it :biggrin:
> *



lol thats cool it does look bright :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:41 AM~12286771
> *lol thats cool it does look bright :biggrin:
> *


Ya- its bright for sure-- jus needs some finishin touches- and we'll be all good :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 12:32 AM~12286299
> *Look SIX-- I know you dont wanna us makin messes at gas stations and pourin our oil down the city drains--- but WE DONT NEED TO PLANT TREES-- unless they gROw BENNY's :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good morining co :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *cold hard cash, CHANGING MINDZ*

*Good Night, or should I be saying good morning :0 *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 08:27 AM~12287039
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Good Night, or should I be saying good morning :0
> *


damn buddy! :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

good morning fellas!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Nov 29 2008, 11:04 AM~12287632
> *good morning fellas!
> *


Whats up Cipie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2008, 11:05 AM~12287644
> *Whats up Cipie?
> *


not much larry! just here at the shop!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 07:27 AM~12287039
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, cold hard cash, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Good Night, or should I be saying good morning :0
> *


thats what happens when ya got a good ol youngen makin ya feel 19 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 01:56 PM~12288526
> *thats what happens when ya got a good ol youngen makin ya feel 19 :biggrin:
> *






:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:17 PM~12288623
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CHUC-- do you really not know what that means either-- or you jus playin dumb :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:18 PM~12288636
> *CHUC-- do you really not know what that means either-- or you jus playin dumb :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 01:28 PM~12288681
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

I was gonna say- DAMN *****- you didnt get the tree hugger-- BUT NOW THIS :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:33 PM~12288698
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I was gonna say- DAMN *****- you didnt get the tree hugger-- BUT NOW THIS :uh:
> ...



what time you guys comin down tomorROw


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 02:18 PM~12288636
> *CHUC-- do you really not know what that means either-- or you jus playin dumb :biggrin:
> *


your gonna have to excuse my friend hes kinda slow :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 29 2008, 02:46 PM~12288749
> *your gonna have to excuse my friend hes kinda slow  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 02:47 PM~12288754
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 29 2008, 02:52 PM~12288771
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 02:53 PM~12288777
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Nov 29 2008, 01:41 PM~12288731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn yall are funny--- I gotta love my bROthers for moments like this

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 03:01 PM~12288805
> *Bout 1-- Wedo cant get the studio where his Equipment is this weekend-- so we
> *




Oh really...I didn't get no text or PM about this :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 03:45 PM~12289049
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Chuck was right...the game don't start til 2:15 for some reason. I checked the program guide on the TV cuz I saw an ad during the Bama vs Auburn game.


So since SWIPH is driving and making all the decisions we'll be there by 1:00 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 29 2008, 03:00 PM~12289130
> *Hey Chuck was right...the game don't start til 2:15 for some reason. I checked the program guide on the TV cuz I saw an ad during the Bama vs Auburn game.
> So since SWIPH is driving and making all the decisions we'll be there by 1:00  :biggrin:
> *


 I was actualy gonna call you later on cause it wasnt 100% yet- but as of now it is-- so good thing you got the heads up huh :biggrin:

We can still leave early if you want though-- Ill be up :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 03:01 PM~12288805
> *Bout 1-- Wedo cant get the studio where his Equipment is this weekend-- so we gonna wait till next meeting   :biggrin:
> Damn yall are funny--- I gotta love my bROthers for moments like this
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*WHEN DID YOU GET THAT BUDDY :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 29 2008, 07:52 PM~12290412
> *
> WHEN DID YOU GET THAT BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *





dont tell nobody else :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 08:08 PM~12290491
> *dont tell nobody else :angry:
> *


IM SORRY BUDDY WAS JUST CHECKING OUT YOUR MYSPACE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12290412
> *
> WHEN DID YOU GET THAT BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *


*Not a secret any more.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 08:26 PM~12290595
> *Not a secret any more.
> *



guess not


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 07:37 PM~12290656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 29 2008, 07:37 PM~12290656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuc it- Im gonna quote this as well :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up swiph did u see the monte


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12290412
> *
> WHEN DID YOU GET THAT BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *


Chuck right?

and whats up CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 08:46 PM~12291058
> *whats up swiph did u see the monte
> *


what year is it? I used to have a 79 and wish I would have never gave it away


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 08:08 PM~12290491
> *dont tell nobody else :angry:
> *


Is that you in the car??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12292247
> *Is that you in the car??
> *


Ya-- he jus lets his bROther drive it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 30 2008, 02:04 AM~12293000
> *Ya-- he jus lets his bROther drive it :biggrin:
> *



what up ******


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 01:40 AM~12293131
> *what up ******
> *


Whats craccin--- how was the IHOP
NO FOOD FOR ALOT OF MONEY-- I fuccin hate IHOP-- Ill take the waffle house or Dennys over it anytime-- :biggrin: 

Oh yea- or the Villiage inn


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 30 2008, 02:52 AM~12293150
> *Whats craccin--- how was the IHOP
> NO FOOD FOR ALOT OF MONEY-- I fuccin hate IHOP-- Ill take the waffle house or Dennys over it anytime-- :biggrin:
> 
> ...



it was good of course im fat :biggrin: we dont have a waffle house here


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 01:53 AM~12293152
> *it was good of course im fat :biggrin:  we dont have a waffle house here
> *


DAMN - NO WAFFLE HOUSE- what the fuc is up with that shit :angry: 

And ya-- your fat- you should be even more pissed off-- I have to order like im orderin for 3or 4 people jus to fill myself up at that place-- :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORING COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293742
> *GOOD MORING COLORADO
> *


\


ru ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 30 2008, 02:04 AM~12293000
> *Ya-- he jus lets his bROther drive it :biggrin:
> *


I thought the dude driving was iraqi


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn it's dead in here. Every one must be celebrating that bROnco win and the traider loss :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Im here Primo. Thanks again for letting me an swiph borrow that trailer. I meet a couple RO bROthers and they were real cool.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 24 2008, 04:40 PM~12245701
> *Why do the bROncos lose to the losing teams, but win against the winning teams. That is one thing I hate about my team :angry:
> 
> The Jets beat the perfect team yesterday, and we play them next, I'm sure the bROncos will win
> *


*Damn I'm good! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 06:24 PM~12296614
> *Im here Primo. Thanks again for letting me an swiph borrow that trailer. I meet a couple RO bROthers and they were real cool.
> *


*That's what's up pRimO. Just gotta make sure my trailor gets back down here sometime soon.  I didn't get a chance to see the ride, i was inside Buffalo Wild Wings watching the game. But I'm sure Swiph will post up some pROgress pics  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 07:31 PM~12296660
> *That's what's up pRimO. Just gotta make sure my trailor gets back down here sometime soon.   I didn't get a chance to see the ride, i was inside Buffalo Wild Wings watching the game. But I'm sure Swiph will post up some pROgress pics
> *



yeah me and my boy finna go picc that up tomarrow or the day after. we would have followed them up and brought it bacc tonight but his trucc is in the shop. I almost ran over one of the bROthers. Im not good with names but it was pretty funny after the fact. not so funny when it happened. i damn near shit myself :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 06:34 PM~12296681
> *yeah me and my boy finna go picc that up tomarrow or the day after. we would have followed them up and brought it bacc tonight but his trucc is in the shop. I almost ran over one of the bROthers. Im not good with names but it was pretty funny after the fact. not so funny when it happened. i damn near shit myself :0
> *


*:roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah that was Ralph. His LIL name is CHANGING MINDZ. The other chubby Iraqi looken one was Chuck, his LIL name is RO4LIFE 719. *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12296723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah that was Ralph. His LIL name is CHANGING MINDZ. The other chubby Iraqi looken one was Chuck, his LIL name is RO4LIFE 719.
> *



Cool. They were real cool cats. Im looking forward to hanging out with you guys and workin on the ride. Im excited!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/937359129.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12296723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah that was Ralph. His LIL name is CHANGING MINDZ. The other chubby Iraqi looken one was Chuck, his LIL name is RO4LIFE 719.
> *


thats funny!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up peeps!!! What about them Broncos??? I actually listened to the game on the radio, while we was driving back from Nuevo Mejico... New Mexico for the slow ones!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

hay Ralph it was nice meeting you today. Sorry i almost killed you with my Chevy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 30 2008, 07:32 PM~12297240
> *Whut Up peeps!!! What about them Broncos??? I actually listened to the game on the radio, while we was driving back from Nuevo Mejico... New Mexico for the slow ones!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*You missed a good game bRO! The bROncos came out to play today. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *RO4LIFE 719*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

And Chucc Thanks for the help today as well. It was much appriciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12297664
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 09:12 PM~12297673
> *And Chucc Thanks for the help today as well. It was much appriciated! :thumbsup:
> *



yup


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 08:25 PM~12297815
> *whats up ROy ?
> *


What up Chuck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 08:24 PM~12297809
> *yup
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:36 PM~12297940
> *What up Chuck
> *



just chillen bRO did you ever find a job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 08:37 PM~12297953
> *just chillen bRO did you ever find a job
> *


not yet homie just collecting those $840 checks twice a month  
how you been?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:40 PM~12297971
> *not yet homie just collecting those  $840 checks twice a month
> how you been?
> *



good just trying to stay busy i hate this time of the year


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up colorado ???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:44 PM~12298031
> *what up colorado ???
> *



:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 719, impala63


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:00 PM~12298218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's an old school flika!*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

gotta invite the colorado rollerz to the fun in offtopic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444751&st=0


:cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

MY FAVORITE !!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12298266
> *gotta invite the colorado ROLLERZ  to the fun in offtopic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444751&st=0
> ...


*Always owning someone :roflmao: :roflmao: 




But your still gay! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:09 PM~12298305
> *MY FAVORITE !!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah it's sick, but I'd still rather have an 8 rag :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

JUST HAD TO THROW THIS IN.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 08:43 PM~12297330
> *hay Ralph it was nice meeting you today. Sorry i almost killed you with my Chevy
> *


you too bRO. its okay it was funny.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12298525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Chuck has a mean 'ol beer belly in this pic, bwahahaha*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SEAN GETTN LAP DANCES.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:14 PM~12298370
> *Always owning someone :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But your still gay!
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12298578
> *SEAN GETTN LAP DANCES.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*That's not me :dunno: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, kansasfull, RO4LIFE 719, impala63, ROLLERZONLY 719, TOPTHIS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719

STALKER!!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:34 PM~12298618
> *5 Members: ROLLERZONLY 24/7, 47_CHEVY, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> STALKER!!
> *


 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SORRY TO BIG...HERE IT IZ AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:30 PM~12298576
> *Damn Chuck has a mean 'ol beer belly in this pic, bwahahaha
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ANYBODY HEARD FROM CHRIS OR ADAM??????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:37 PM~12298652
> *ANYBODY HEARD FROM CHRIS OR ADAM??????
> *


I THINK THEY R SNOWBOARDING BACK HOME :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:38 PM~12298660
> *I THINK THEY R SNOWBOARDING BACK HOME  :biggrin:
> *


LETS GO SKATING ON YOUR POOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:37 PM~12298652
> *ANYBODY HEARD FROM CHRIS OR ADAM??????
> *


*Yeah Chris just called me. They have a blow out on my trailor on I-25 in Castle Rock.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:38 PM~12298665
> *LETS GO SKATING ON YOUR POOL
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:38 PM~12298665
> *LETS GO SKATING ON YOUR POOL
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12298669
> *Yeah Chris just called me. They have a blow out on my trailor on I-25 in Castle Rock.
> *


AND I WAS STARING AT YOUR SPARE TOO...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:40 PM~12298676
> *COME OVER IM SKINNY DIPPN RIGHT NOW WITH MY HOT COCCO.. :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: That sounds really gay!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12298676
> *COME OVER IM SKINNY DIPPN RIGHT NOW WITH MY HOT COCCO.. :biggrin:
> *


I DONT WANNA EMBARRASS YOU :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 09:41 PM~12298694
> * :uh: That sounds really gay!
> *


OH SHIT I JUST LOOKED AT WHAT I WROTE..IT DOEZ..TIME 2 CHANGE IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:41 PM~12298700
> *I DONT WANNA EMBARRASS YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 PM~12298694
> * :uh: That sounds really gay!
> *


HES NOT GAY HIS BOYFRIEND IS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:42 PM~12298713
> *HES NOT GAY HIS BOYFRIEND IS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:42 PM~12298713
> *HES NOT GAY HIS BOYFRIEND IS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 PM~12298706
> *OH SHIT I JUST LOOKED AT WHAT I WROTE..IT DOEZ..TIME 2 CHANGE IT.. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU STILL DOING UP? IS THERE A BARBARA WALTERS SPECIAL ??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12298669
> *Yeah Chris just called me. They have a blow out on my trailor on I-25 in Castle Rock.
> *


Thats fucced do they need anybody to go up there to help


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 09:43 PM~12298726
> *Thats fucced do they need anybody to go up there to help
> *


*I dunno, but I ain't leaving my warm ass house. That's what tripple A is for :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:43 PM~12298723
> *WHAT ARE YOU STILL DOING UP? IS THERE A BARBARA WALTERS SPECIAL ??
> *


YES AND THEN MARTHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:45 PM~12298742
> *YES AND THEN MARTHA  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

LETZ GET THESE CARS CRACKN..SHOW SEASON WILL B HERE SOON..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:45 PM~12298739
> *I dunno, but I ain't leaving my warm ass house. That's what tripple A is for  :cheesy:
> *



Ill mash if they need me to. I just feel bad cuz Swiph said he HAD to be home by 8.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:47 PM~12298760
> *LETZ GET THESE CARS CRACKN..SHOW SEASON WILL B HERE SOON..
> *


 *:uh: Ur 2 years behind foo!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12298760
> *LETZ GET THESE CARS CRACKN..SHOW SEASON WILL B HERE SOON..
> *


IM GOING TO NEED YOUR HELP AND MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12298760
> *LETZ GET THESE CARS CRACKN..SHOW SEASON WILL B HERE SOON..
> *



Startin mine right now! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298767
> *:uh: Ur 2 years behind foo!
> *


I KNOW. BUT IT WILL B WORTH IT WHEN ITZ DONE.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298775
> *Startin mine right now! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 09:47 PM~12298763
> *Ill mash if they need me to. I just feel bad cuz Swiph said he HAD to be home by 8.
> *


*Yeah he HAS to be home by 8, but I think he'll be OK. As long as they don't do a random check on him. Let's pray he makes it home and all is good.*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298774
> *IM GOING TO NEED YOUR HELP AND MONEY  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN HELP,,,BUT I HAVE NO MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:50 PM~12298784
> *I KNOW. BUT IT WILL B WORTH IT WHEN ITZ DONE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298775
> *Startin mine right now! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*That's what's up primo!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:50 PM~12298787
> *Yeah he HAS to be home by 8, but I think he'll be OK. As long as they don't do a random check on him. Let's pray he makes it home and all is good.
> *



Aight i just texted him to ask if he needed me but no reply. I hope he gets home and everything is all gravy for him.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12298804
> *That's what's up primo!
> *



Yup but imma need you and the bROthers to help me picc a paint scheme cause i dont know if i wanna go with the one i already told you about.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 719, painloc21, 47_CHEVY, ROLLERZONLY 24/7*

*ROLLERZ!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:55 PM~12298849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOCKS!!! PEGS!!!! LUCKY!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:55 PM~12298849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dayummm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 09:55 PM~12298849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Too bad that ain't the real deal. I would've had my mouth on them muthas :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Nov 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12298805
> *Aight i just texted him to ask if he needed me but no reply. I hope he gets home and everything is all gravy for him.
> *


adams phone is dead


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12298895
> *adams phone is dead
> *


*Did you get to see ur daughter on time?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12298895
> *adams phone is dead
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN KEV


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12298897
> *Did you get to see ur daughter on time?
> *


yeah thanx


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12298898
> *WHERE YOU BEEN KEV
> *


checking road conditions and getting the bROthers home quicker


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12298917
> *checking road conditions and getting the bROthers home quicker
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12298917
> *checking road conditions and getting the bROthers home quicker
> *


I GOTCHA YA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:05 PM~12298935
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HAS HE CALLED YOU FOR THE PICKER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12298949
> *HAS HE CALLED YOU FOR THE PICKER
> *



yea he was flippin out :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12298953
> *yea he was flippin out :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU TELL HIM THE TRUTH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:09 PM~12298972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice bike


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 10:09 PM~12298978
> *nice bike
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:09 PM~12298972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:09 PM~12298976
> *DID YOU TELL HIM THE TRUTH
> *



yea darla was acROss the street at the neighbors :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:10 PM~12298993
> *yea darla was acROss the street at the neighbors :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ASKING THEM IF THEY SAW YOU TOOK IT??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12298996
> *ASKING THEM IF THEY SAW YOU TOOK IT??
> *



yea :biggrin: thats what he said anyway


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:10 PM~12298992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MISS THAT ONE BUDDY???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:12 PM~12299004
> *YOU MISS THAT ONE BUDDY???
> *




i know i do


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12298999
> *yea  :biggrin:  thats what he said anyway
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:11 PM~12298996
> *ASKING THEM IF THEY SAW YOU TOOK IT??
> *


* :uh: TAKE  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12299004
> *YOU MISS THAT ONE BUDDY???
> *


*Yeah, fawker was sick, but Chuck's ass would wear out my rear brakes having it on 1 wheel all the time :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:13 PM~12299016
> * :uh: TAKE
> *


THANKS BUDDY, I MEANT WHO INSTEAD OF YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12299029
> *Yeah, fawker was sick, but Chuck's ass would wear out my rear brakes having it on 1 wheel all the time :angry:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12299029
> *Yeah, fawker was sick, but Chuck's ass would wear out my rear brakes having it on 1 wheel all the time :angry:
> *


IT WAS A SICK ASS BIKE. AND THATS ANY BIKE THAT CHUCK SITS ON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:15 PM~12299042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE HES MAD DOGGING KEVIN. DID YOU BEET HIM AT POOL KEV :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What you know about some old school break dancing! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Where has RICHIE fROm CITY WIDE been?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:22 PM~12299094
> *Where has RICHIE fROm CITY WIDE been?
> 
> 
> ...



recruiting members :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*One of the happiest days of my life..........but on to bigger and better things  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:23 PM~12299099
> *recruiting members :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12299006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The longest vehicle I have ever owned!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:24 PM~12299108
> *One of the happiest days of my life..........but on to bigger and better things
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT DAY LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:20 PM~12299081
> *What you know about some old school break dancing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Gotta love the spanish music! :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:15 PM~12299042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:16 PM~12299058
> *LOOKS LIKE HES MAD DOGGING KEVIN. DID YOU BEET HIM AT POOL KEV :biggrin:
> *


you know it
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is a cool ass GOOD TIMER!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:28 PM~12299140
> *Gotta love the spanish music! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OR JUST TO DANCE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

It's always a GOOD TIME with Jerry around!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Going live in Phoenix! You ******* better get ready, 3 more months :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:28 PM~12299143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Look at my Primo get down. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  

Damn left to take a shit and missed a couple pages!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12299180
> *It's always a GOOD TIME with Jerry around!
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THAT GUY BEHIND YOU GUYS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:34 PM~12299207
> *WHOS THAT GUY BEHIND YOU GUYS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




sumbody fROm a texas chapter


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:35 PM~12299218
> *sumbody fROm a texas chapter
> *


WAS HE VISITING ???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 PM~12299143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:35 PM~12299214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You ******* got smoked by ur daddy! :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12299253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I can't wait for these days to come again. Nothing funner than cruising the park, chillen with the family & homies, and carne asada on the grill*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 PM~12299269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn this had to be late. We look tore down.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12299269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn he looks faded :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12299271
> *I can't wait for these days to come again. Nothing funner than cruising the park, chillen with the family & homies, and carne asada on the grill
> *


AND THIS TIME ILL HAVE A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 PM~12299271
> *I can't wait for these days to come again. Nothing funner than cruising the park, chillen with the family & homies, and carne asada on the grill
> *


X 72


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:44 PM~12299306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pic


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12299311
> *good pic
> *


THANKS. IM AVAILABLE FOR WEDDINGS, BIRTHDAYS AND ANY OTHER SPECIAL OCASSION YOU MAY ENCOUNTER :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12299324
> *THANKS. IM AVAILABLE FOR WEDDINGS, BIRTHDAYS AND ANY OTHER SPECIAL OCASSION YOU MAY ENCOUNTER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:42 PM~12299283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was fun!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12299321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*look close :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12299321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 PM~12299347
> *look close :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:54 PM~12299369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:54 PM~12299369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 10:54 PM~12299375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*That was a sick ass club in Vegas, huh Kev!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Nov 30 2008, 11:55 PM~12299389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn tone i didnt think you went to that show :uh:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12299397
> *That was a sick ass club in Vegas, huh Kev!
> *


hell yeah, we need to do that one again


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 10:54 PM~12299369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12299405
> *hell yeah, we need to do that one again
> *



are you buyin kev we will all go


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:57 PM~12299406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:57 PM~12299406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Nov 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12299412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like my tattoo :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 10:58 PM~12299424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a sick ass pic. RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12299411
> *are you buyin kev we will all go
> *


i thought you were chuck?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:00 AM~12299436
> *That's a sick ass pic. RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12299426
> *i like my tattoo :cheesy:
> *


*I like the pee on your shorts :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:01 AM~12299444
> *I like the pee on your shorts :biggrin:
> *



more like water fawker


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

This is how we ROll on the road :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 1 2008, 12:03 AM~12299454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no more cruisin that car


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12299454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn I thought I fixed my ride, why is it leaning to the right? :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:07 PM~12299484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

well im out my fellow ridaz.....talk 2 u fools 2marrow.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:04 AM~12299464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12299502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I didn't know you and Chuck got married :0 *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP CHUCK!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:16 PM~12299531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:13 AM~12299514
> *well im out my fellow ridaz.....talk 2 u fools 2marrow.
> *


LATER TONE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am out bROs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 1 2008, 12:31 AM~12299629
> *I am out bROs
> *


LATER KEV


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus read all the pages-- had lots of things to say and comment on-- but I am to fuccin tired.
I will say real quik-- a couple things- fuc the quotes- yall can figure em out if you want-- if not- FUC it-
2moROw is a new day.

SEAN-- you missed one- as you like to say-- but I like the coROna tub for sure.
Ralph- thats a dope ass pic of TURNIN HEADS.
Chuc-- damn *****-- that belly and them cheeks-- you need to ride a regular bike instead of somethin with a motor on it for a little while.
KEV-- thanx for helpin me and chris out bRO-- it was a big big help- even though we were on a blacced out bac ROad when we blew a tire on a trailer that aparently doesnt get checced over-- I guess I should have looked at that as well- jus thought the big baller kept an eye on his shit :biggrin: 
JAY-- you are a funny muthafucca-- NUFF SAID.
CIPPY- you was MIA yesterday-- but you still made some laughs happen  :biggrin: 
TONY-- I hope we have the chance to party sometime soon-- seems like everybody is always havin a blast at your house..
WEDO-- im glad you took the step you did today-- you may have almost killed ralph-- but hes ok- so were cool.
Im definetly gonna get down on your bomb-- its gonna be sic- hope you are truly excited.
Chris--- THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP TODAY ON OUR LONG ASS JOURNEY-- it was much apreciated-- HOPE THAT BLACBERRY HELPS YOU OUT  


MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY B*RO*THERS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 1 2008, 12:42 AM~12299904
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SWIPH
> *



Thanks bRO-- it was definetly a journey I will never forget :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: 
dam u fools been working over time in LIL or i just haven't had time to read now my eyes hurt from reading what i missed out on :420: <<<they look like this but i am not high


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning Colorado. Glad to see we made some pages fly by. :cheesy: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... pages flyin' by!!! Nice pics Rollerz... and I know Sean, I did miss a good game but fuck it they won and S.D. lost and thatz all that counts!!! :biggrin: Oh yeah the Raiders lost too... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Good Mornin to all my ROLLERZ and RIDERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 07:44 AM~12300599
> *Whutz Good CO... pages flyin' by!!! Nice pics Rollerz... and I know Sean, I did miss a good game but fuck it they won and S.D. lost and thatz all that counts!!! :biggrin:  Oh yeah the Raiders lost too...  :biggrin:
> *


*True , True.............it was a good day for us!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*THE END*






:rant:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 09:24 AM~12301067
> *THE END
> :rant:
> *


X278273637863658345683639837987 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 11:44 AM~12301621
> *X278273637863658345683639837987 :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

Fuckin tired today though


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 09:24 AM~12301067
> *THE END
> :rant:
> *


DAMN THATS SUCKS! :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 11:48 AM~12301655
> *DAMN THATS SUCKS!  :0
> *



U ain't lyin...talk about a fuckin mission


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 AM~12301655
> *DAMN THATS SUCKS!  :0
> *


YOU HAVE NO IDEA- SHIT WAS REDICULOUS--
I havenever had so much tROuble on a lil trip like that. :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:50 AM~12301666
> *U ain't lyin...talk about a fuckin mission
> *


SO SIX-- hows that blacberry :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2008, 10:23 PM~12299099
> *recruiting members :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: he is?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 10:51 AM~12301679
> *YOU HAVE NO IDEA- SHIT WAS REDICULOUS--
> I havenever had so much tROuble on a lil trip like that.  :angry:
> *


HAD ONE OF THOSE DAYS, DRIVING TO SAN BERNADINO IN 06, TOWING TURN-N-HEADS AND WE LOST THE WHOLE WHEEL SPINDAL BROKE OFF TRAILER IN FLAGSTAFF, HAD TO HAVE ONE OF MY BOYS BRING ANOTHER TRAILER FROM SANTA FE, THEY GOT PULLED OVER AND THE TRUCK AND TRAILER IMPOUNDED DAMN THAT WAS THE LONGEST TRIP EVER!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 11:52 AM~12301688
> *SO SIX-- hows that blacberry :biggrin:
> *



Charged it last night...got it all set up this morning. Its all good now.

Thanks



:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats new Cipie? I am still waiting on that plate from Ken. :banghead:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 12:02 PM~12301775
> *HAD ONE OF THOSE DAYS, DRIVING TO SAN BERNADINO IN 06, TOWING TURN-N-HEADS AND WE LOST THE WHOLE WHEEL SPINDAL BROKE OFF TRAILER IN FLAGSTAFF, HAD TO HAVE ONE OF MY BOYS BRING ANOTHER TRAILER FROM SANTA FE, THEY GOT PULLED OVER AND THE TRUCK AND TRAILER IMPOUNDED DAMN THAT WAS THE LONGEST TRIP EVER!
> *



That sucks...honestly though...I thought we were gonna lose the second wheel on that side. Then we woulda been fucked. I just tried to keep my mind off it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 12:15 PM~12301869
> *whats new Cipie? I am still waiting on that plate from Ken. :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: send him a p.m.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP BROTHERS!!!!
SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE MEETING YESTERDAY! WAS MY GODDAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY HAD TO ROLL OUT EAST TO HER PARTY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 09:24 AM~12301067
> *THE END
> :rant:
> *


*This is what you call some dedicated members. They go through all of this, for a club meeting and to chill with their bROthers. I am so thankful to have ryders like you that don't make excuses not to be there. They could have turned back at any moment, but instead they continue their 3 hour journey through the snow " JUST TO HAVE PIZZA AND WATCH THE BRONCOS"

Also much pROps to SIKSIX for going through all that bullshit for your fellow bROther SWIPH. You are a down ass homie in my book, and I am blessed to have you on our Team.*

And last but not least, I can't help but....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tirowned :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Snowned


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 11:57 AM~12302167
> *Snowned
> *


Nah but for real we had a member go through that shit and a 4 hour drive took him like 9


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 11:15 AM~12301867
> *Charged it last night...got it all set up this morning. Its all good now.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Im glad I could atleast do that for ya-- MERRY CHRISTMAS bROther :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn weather my rides been stuck in Denver all damn weekend :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:40 PM~12302048
> *This is what you call some dedicated members. They go through all of this, for a club meeting and to chill with their bROthers. I am so thankful to have ryders like you that don't make excuses not to be there. They could have turned back at any moment, but instead they continue their 3 hour journey through the snow " JUST TO HAVE PIZZA AND WATCH THE BRONCOS"
> 
> Also much pROps to SIKSIX for going through all that bullshit for your fellow bROther SWIPH. You are a down ass homie in my book, and I am blessed to have you on our Team.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Its funny now. Wasn't to funny then :biggrin: 


Its all good bRO...I'm down to help anyone in the RO Family if I can. We made it home safe and that the important part.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:59 PM~12302188
> *Im glad I could atleast do that for ya-- MERRY CHRISTMAS bROther :biggrin:
> *



Well I appreciate it, my other phone was crap. I'm already diggin this one.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 11:40 AM~12302048
> *This is what you call some dedicated members. They go through all of this, for a club meeting and to chill with their bROthers. I am so thankful to have ryders like you that don't make excuses not to be there. They could have turned back at any moment, but instead they continue their 3 hour journey through the snow " JUST TO HAVE PIZZA AND WATCH THE BRONCOS"
> 
> Also much pROps to SIKSIX for going through all that bullshit for your fellow bROther SWIPH. You are a down ass homie in my book, and I am blessed to have you on our Team.
> ...


IT was wild- but we made it happen- and I def wanna tell SIX thanks again for all his help yesterday-- I know we were both tired as fuc when we got home.

Now-- jus gotta get started on this bomb - so we can make the trip bac down with it soon- ok SIX :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*On a lighter note....how bout a little Chuck and Ralph action. ****** look like the Shriners during the Macy's Day Parade.  *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:00 PM~12302197
> *Damn weather my rides been stuck in Denver all damn weekend :angry:
> *


Why is that- the weather in Denver has been fine- clear all the way up north past me :dunno: 

If it was me Id head up there with a trailer and go pic it up- maybe Sean will let you boROw his :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:05 PM~12302228
> *so we can make the trip bac down with it soon- ok SIX :biggrin:
> *



hno: 


Sean's primo can come swoop it up. I'll follow in case of an emergency :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:07 PM~12302250
> *Why is that- the weather in Denver has been fine- clear all the way up north past me :dunno:
> 
> If it was me Id head up there with a trailer and go pic it up- maybe Sean will let you boROw his :biggrin:
> *


Shit I was gonna get it and drive it down here(with those balloon tires you been bugging me for) but those bastards was going home and it was already locked up inside :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 1 2008, 12:03 PM~12302217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 11:18 AM~12301896
> *:roflmao: send him a p.m.
> *


I HAVE LIKE 4X. OH WELL, I JUST CHALKED IT UP TO PART OF DEALING.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 1 2008, 12:08 PM~12302259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive only been buggin you for em so when you put the Daytons my boys dont have to leave your shit on blox in the middle of the night 
Even Im not that cold hearted  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:09 PM~12302266
> *Im glad you like it- I wasnt ever gonna use it- glad it could be put to good use.
> 
> Ive been waitin for you to post this funny ass shit-- they some gangstas in the streets of Pueblo on these.. :biggrin:
> *




I just noticed your edits to my version of the story


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:14 PM~12302306
> *K-- thats good- SO I CAN STAY HOME THIS TIME :biggrin:
> Ive only been buggin you for em so when you put the Daytons  my boys dont have to leave your shit on blox in the middle of the night
> Even Im not that cold hearted    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, cutlassowner, SIKSIX, Hustle Town


AInt been this many on during the day n a while--- and what wouldnt ya know-- we got SEAN AND ROy hidin up in here :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 12:17 PM~12302327
> *I just noticed your edits to my version of the story
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Any particular ones that you like the best? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:19 PM~12302343
> *Any particular ones that you like the best? :biggrin:
> *



Pizza :biggrin: 


I forgot to add that I just had a few wings and BWW's too :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:24 AM~12301067
> *THE END
> :rant:
> *



Again man i cant say thanks enough for yall going through all that shit to picc up and take my ride up!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:17 PM~12302330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN ROy-- you cut it short- I was hopin to have added a couple pages today- but I guess I got ya so you had to end with that huh :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 1 2008, 12:26 PM~12302404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sweat *****-- well- we was actualy sweatin-- but we made it :biggrin: 
Now its on like donkey kong


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 1 2008, 01:27 PM~12302405
> *Again man i cant say thanks enough for yall going through all that shit to picc up and take my ride up!
> *



ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:24 AM~12301067
> *THE END
> :rant:
> *


dedication to your club and the BRONCOS!!! nuthin' wrong wit' that!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but fuck the weather!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:18 PM~12302335
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, cutlassowner, SIKSIX, Hustle Town
> AInt been this many on during the day n a while--- and what wouldnt ya know-- we got SEAN AND ROy hidin up in here :biggrin:
> *


Sean or Roy because I'm the other anonymous user  

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cool. Yeah imma head up probably tomarrow to picc that trailor up so Swiph pm you addy and the ball hitch size thingy that my homie needs to know to hook it up to his trucc.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2008, 12:30 PM~12302423
> *Sean or Roy because I'm the other anonymous user
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


DAMN- I THOUGHT IT WAS SEAN- cause we all know its ROy--
I GUESS I WAS wROng :angry: 

MARK THIS DAY DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 1 2008, 01:33 PM~12302438
> *Cool. Yeah imma head up probably tomarrow to picc that trailor up so Swiph pm you addy and the ball hitch size thingy that my homie needs to know to hook it up to his trucc.
> *



Don't forget to pick up the spare from Sean before you head down :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2008, 12:30 PM~12302423
> *Sean or Roy because I'm the other anonymous user
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


I'm one just looking for some more parts to stow away for winter while the ride is in hibernation :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 1 2008, 12:33 PM~12302438
> *Cool. Yeah imma head up probably tomarrow to picc that trailor up so Swiph pm you addy and the ball hitch size thingy that my homie needs to know to hook it up to his trucc.
> *


PM SENDIN IN A FEW. dont need a ball- got the reciever and ball here...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2008, 12:30 PM~12302423
> *Sean or Roy because I'm the other anonymous user
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


*Not me  *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP SEAN?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah Primo i need to picc up that spare from you holla at me so we can hook up


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:36 PM~12302451
> *PM SENDIN IN A FEW. dont need a ball- got the reciever and ball here...
> *


Cool


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 12:40 PM~12302490
> *WHATS UP SEAN?
> *


*What up PIMP, how's that CITY WIDE coming bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:33 PM~12302439
> *DAMN- I THOUGHT IT WAS SEAN- cause we all know its ROy--
> I GUESS I WAS wROng  :angry:
> 
> ...


*See what you get for ALWAYS THINKING your right?*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

WHAT UP PIMPIN...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12302525
> *See what you get for ALWAYS THINKING your right?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *BigTigger R.O., *painloc21, SWIPH

*What's cracken my bROther fROm another mother? I thought you guys were gonna go live the other night when you called me all faded. I called you a few hours later and you didn't answer. LIGHTWEIGHT!

:roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12302525
> *See what you get for ALWAYS THINKING your right?
> *



BUT I ADMIT IT- UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE I KNOW :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:46 PM~12302554
> *BUT I ADMIT IT- UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE I KNOW :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*That's because I'm always right :biggrin: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:46 PM~12302550
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, BigTigger R.O., painloc21, SWIPH
> 
> What's cracken my bROther fROm another mother? I thought you guys were gonna go live the other night when you called me all faded. I called you a few hours later and you didn't answer.  LIGHTWEIGHT!
> ...


I DONT EVEN REMEMBER CALLING YOU!!! I WAS FADED BRO I WAS DRUNK DIALING LIKE FUCK, I CALLED YOU, SLOWPAIN, BIZ,MANNY,JULIUS, AND MANY MORE BRO. DAMN I NEVER DO THAT SHIT!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:42 PM~12302512
> *What up PIMP, how's that CITY WIDE coming bRO!
> *


ITS COMING ALONG GOOD BRO. THANKS FOR ASKING. WE HAVE A FEW PLANS FOR NEXT SPRING. RICH JUST GOT BACK FROM MEETING WITH THE FELLAS OUT IN CALI THIS PAST WEEKEND. WE ARE LOOKING TO PULL OUR FAIR SHARE OF FUNCTIONS NEXT SEASON.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:48 PM~12302568
> *That's because I'm always right :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU ARE TALKIN BOUT WHEN YOU ARE AGREEING WITH ME- then you jus might be :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 01:49 PM~12302580
> *ITS COMING ALONG GOOD BRO. THANKS FOR ASKING. WE HAVE A FEW PLANS FOR NEXT SPRING. RICH JUST GOT BACK FROM MEETING WITH THE FELLAS OUT IN CALI THIS PAST WEEKEND. WE ARE LOOKING TO PULL OUR FAIR SHARE OF FUNCTIONS NEXT SEASON.
> *


  Whut up Chris???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 12:48 PM~12302576
> *I DONT EVEN REMEMBER CALLING YOU!!! I WAS FADED BRO I WAS DRUNK DIALING LIKE FUCK, I CALLED YOU, SLOWPAIN, BIZ,MANNY,JULIUS, AND MANY MORE BRO. DAMN I NEVER DO THAT SHIT!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



To bad somebody didnt ignore you so we could all hear a drunk and funny voice mail :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean what you want for that plater dog?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

YIKES! FES LEFT ME IN HERE WITH ALL THE ROLLERZ hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 01:50 PM~12302596
> *WHAT UP FES?
> *


chillin', you already know plotting!!! :biggrin: Whutz Good wit' you??? your not working, or are you working tonight???


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 12:51 PM~12302603
> *To bad somebody didnt ignore you so we could all hear a drunk and funny voice mail :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY HEARD LIKE THREE OF THEM BRO!! NOT COOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NAH, I AM OFF UNTIL FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 12:52 PM~12302613
> *YIKES! FES LEFT ME IN HERE WITH ALL THE ROLLERZ hno:
> *


don't sweat that Lok they are all cool except that Swipe guy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 12:53 PM~12302620
> *I ALREADY HEARD LIKE THREE OF THEM BRO!!  NOT COOL.... :biggrin:
> *



POST EM UP-- you gotta share :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 01:48 PM~12302576
> *I DONT EVEN REMEMBER CALLING YOU!!! I WAS FADED BRO I WAS DRUNK DIALING LIKE FUCK, I CALLED YOU, SLOWPAIN, BIZ,MANNY,JULIUS, AND MANY MORE BRO. DAMN I NEVER DO THAT SHIT!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thats all good unless you called some exes tellin them you still love them.

That is when drunk dialing is bad for la raza


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 01:53 PM~12302625
> *don't sweat that Lok they are all cool except that Swipe guy :biggrin:
> *


wowsers!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: SIKSIX, SEANZILLA, curiousdos, SWIPH, fesboogie, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, painloc21, BigTigger R.O., ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~



FULL HOUSE IN THIZ BIA BIA


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 12:48 PM~12302576
> *I DONT EVEN REMEMBER CALLING YOU!!! I WAS FADED BRO I WAS DRUNK DIALING LIKE FUCK, I CALLED YOU, SLOWPAIN, BIZ,MANNY,JULIUS, AND MANY MORE BRO. DAMN I NEVER DO THAT SHIT!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Did you get my drunk ass message, bwahahaha. 

John from Santa kept telling me to drive down there, that you guys would still be partying when I got there, and it was like 12:30 when you guys called. I was like I won't get there until like 5:00am and you guys were all fuck it, we'll still be going live!! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 12:55 PM~12302641
> *wowsers!!!
> *


ARE WE STILL ON FOR HOSTING THE PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE FES?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:53 PM~12302625
> *don't sweat that Lok they are all cool except that Swipe guy :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD YOU HAVE GOT TO KNOW ME SO good ROy--- 

make sure you always keep that thought in the bac of your head  :biggrin:

and you can fuc up my name all you want- Everybody knows who it is--- but nomatter how bad I try wit your-- the RO is always gonna be there-- but its ok-- 
RO NEVER GOES AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 12:55 PM~12302648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice haircut :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, SWIPH, curiousdos, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 24/7, painloc21, BigTigger R.O., ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
Full house!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 01:57 PM~12302670
> *Nice haircut :biggrin:
> *


YOU WERE THE BARBER!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:56 PM~12302651
> *Did you get my drunk ass message, bwahahaha.
> 
> John from Santa kept telling me to drive down there, that you guys would still be partying when I got there, and it was like 12:30 when you guys called. I was like I won't get there until like 5:00am and you guys were all fuck it, we'll still be going live!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH I GOT YOURS, BRO I FELT LIKE SHIT THE WHOLE DAY SATURDAY....
AND WE BLACKED OUT BY 2 AM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 01:56 PM~12302656
> *ARE WE STILL ON FOR HOSTING THE PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE FES?
> *


Im definitely down for that!!! but then we have to set up a cruise too... you feel me???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:51 PM~12302612
> *Hey Sean what you want for that plater dog?
> *


*Not sure I want to sell it bRO! I'll plate some stuff for you though at a small cost :cheesy: 

What did REY ever say about my low ball offer on the regal?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 12:55 PM~12302648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In real life- it dont look that crooked- but in this pic- the tat looks crooked - the fade (well whatever that is ) looks crooked-- and them ears look like they been pulled on a little bit to much-
DAMN CIPPY-- you been gettin fucced :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:58 PM~12302677
> *YOU WERE THE BARBER!
> *


Sean be doing fades??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 12:59 PM~12302683
> *:biggrin:
> Im definitely down for that!!! but then we have to set up a cruise too... you feel me???
> *


OH YEA, I FIGURED THAT WAS A GIVEN! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:00 PM~12302694
> *In real life- it dont look that crooked- but in this pic- the tat looks crooked - the fade (well whatever that is ) looks crooked-- and them ears look like they been pulled on a little bit to much-
> DAMN CIPPY-- you been gettin fucced :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :rant:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 12:59 PM~12302689
> *Not sure I want to sell it bRO! I'll plate some stuff for you though at a small cost :cheesy:
> 
> What did REY ever say about my low ball offer on the regal?
> *


Rey aint going for it but yeah I should have the ride inna few hours so I'll hit you up onna list. I'm sure there is some faded parts,I'm trying to cop a rear end right now to do up if they accept my lowballin ass offer,so I'll hit you up for sure


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:00 PM~12302695
> *Sean be doing fades??
> *


*Yup, when I get paid the fades are straight. When I do it for free they look like that :biggrin: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 1 2008, 12:54 PM~12302631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:03 PM~12302710
> *:twak:  :rant:
> *


Damn *****- I said in real life it dont look crooked :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 01:03 PM~12302715
> *Yup, when I get paid the fades are straight. When I do it for free they look like that  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:04 PM~12302724
> *Damn *****- I said in real life it dont look crooked :biggrin:
> *


WAS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE EARS SLIM SHADY!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:05 PM~12302736
> *WAS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE EARS SLIM SHADY!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 02:03 PM~12302715
> *Yup, when I get paid the fades are straight. When I do it for free they look like that  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'd rather pay, then have it look like that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 02:03 PM~12302718
> *ALREADY GOT ERASED!  :biggrin:
> :nono:  :nono:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FUCK ALL YALL THAT WAS DONE AT THE TATTOO SHOP RIGHT BEFORE I GOT THE TATT!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:05 PM~12302736
> *WAS FOR THE COMMENT ON THE EARS SLIM SHADY!!!
> *


Damn cippy- now Im about as disapointed n you as Ralph and chuc-- I feel like all 3 of you are in ROys class of HOW TO TRY AND CLOWN SWIPH---
but yall ****** is all failing-- but I guess I cant really blame that on yall since ya got a teacher that cant do much better :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:07 PM~12302753
> *FUCK ALL YALL THAT WAS DONE AT THE TATTOO SHOP RIGHT BEFORE I GOT THE TATT!!!!!
> *


how much they charge you for that Tat Cip?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:08 PM~12302760
> *Damn cippy- now Im about as disapointed n you as Ralph and chuc-- I feel like all 3 of you are in ROys class of  HOW TO TRY AND CLOWN SWIPH---
> but yall ****** is all failing-- but I guess I cant really blame that on yall since ya got a teacher that cant do much better  :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me start posting pics my wigga :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:08 PM~12302760
> *Damn cippy- now Im about as disapointed n you as Ralph and chuc-- I feel like all 3 of you are in ROys class of  HOW TO TRY AND CLOWN SWIPH---
> but yall ****** is all failing-- but I guess I cant really blame that on yall since ya got a teacher that cant do much better  :biggrin:
> *


DISSAPPOINTED?! YOU STARTED THE SHIT!! ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A WHITE GUY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:10 PM~12302775
> *DISSAPPOINTED?! YOU STARTED THE SHIT!! ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A WHITE GUY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:09 PM~12302761
> *how much they charge you for that Tat Cip?
> *


THE PRICE WAS 120.00. AND IT WAS A GIFT!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 02:07 PM~12302753
> *FUCK ALL YALL THAT WAS DONE AT THE TATTOO SHOP RIGHT BEFORE I GOT THE TATT!!!!!
> *


Calm down bROther...here you go, I fixed it for you. Now no one can clown.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 01:12 PM~12302781
> *THE PRICE WAS 120.00. AND IT WAS A GIFT!
> *


GOOD price was that a hook up price?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 02:12 PM~12302783
> *Calm down bROther...here you go, I fixed it for you. Now no one can clown.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHER! ITS ALL GOOD I CAN TAKE A JOKE!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 02:13 PM~12302796
> *THANKS BROTHER! ITS ALL GOOD I CAN TAKE A JOKE!
> *



:thumbsup: 


How you like the new shop?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:12 PM~12302786
> *GOOD price was that a hook up price?
> *


YA. CARL AT DRAGONS LAIR HAS DONE ALOT OF TATTS FOR ME.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 02:15 PM~12302802
> *:thumbsup:
> How you like the new shop?
> *


ITS CHINGON! IM THE MANAGER SO ITS ALL GOOD!

WE GOT A DIFFERENT BUILDING 

SOLANOS PAINT AND BODY
4075 CLUB MANOR DRIVE
PUEBLO CO
719-295-0011


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Dec 1 2008, 01:10 PM~12302772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:22 PM~12302850
> *Sooner or later you gonna-- we all know thats what happens when you cant catch up to my word game
> 
> I dont mind it though-- they make me laugh pretty good to :biggrin:
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 01:11 PM~12302780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELLO --------------------ROy-- 
did you forget when you woke up this mornin that
YOU ARENT MEXICAN :uh: 

No matter how hard you try-- no matter how much spanish you speak-
no matter how deep the bROwn goes in your bROwn-
YOU ARENT MEXICAN :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:25 PM~12302869
> *HELLO --------------------ROy--
> did you forget when you woke up this mornin that
> YOU ARENT MEXICAN :uh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:25 PM~12302869
> *HELLO --------------------ROy--
> did you forget when you woke up this mornin that
> YOU ARENT MEXICAN :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:25 PM~12302869
> *HELLO --------------------ROy--
> did you forget when you woke up this mornin that
> YOU ARENT MEXICAN :uh:
> ...


wow... you guyz get serious up in here!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:25 PM~12302869
> *HELLO --------------------ROy--
> did you forget when you woke up this mornin that
> YOU ARENT MEXICAN :uh:
> ...


DAMN THESE WHITE GUYS DONT MESS AROUND!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Dec 1 2008, 02:29 PM~12302902
> *DAMN THESE WHITE GUYS DONT MESS AROUND!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 01:26 PM~12302890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I know you're dyinto post some kind of pic-- its about that time-- where they at

Cant you find a good enough one today- IM DISAPOINTED :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:32 PM~12302927
> *I know you're dyinto post some kind of pic-- its about that time-- where they at
> 
> Cant you find a good enough one today- IM DISAPOINTED :angry:
> *


You guys got somekind of competition or something???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL nah I'm done with it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 1 2008, 01:34 PM~12302948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:34 PM~12302950
> *LOL nah I'm done with it
> *


pretty entertaining... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

have you worked on the 66 at all Fes? i am going to ghange the heater core this weekend and take a look at the motor mounts.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 02:37 PM~12302976
> *AInt never been a competition   :biggrin:
> :
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn like that...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 1 2008, 02:40 PM~12303006
> *have you worked on the 66 at all Fes? i am going to ghange the heater core this weekend and take a look at the motor mounts.
> *


not really, but itz almost her turn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 01:41 PM~12303015
> *Damn like that...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 01:43 PM~12303030
> *not really, but itz almost her turn!!! :biggrin:
> *


Say Fes does your Bro still work at Mi Jotos?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 01:46 PM~12303063
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:46 PM~12303067
> *Say Fes does your Bro still work at Mi Jotos?
> *


Nah itz been a minute since he worked there!!! but I think (Southern Fantasy) Mario is working there again... why?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 01:48 PM~12303091
> *Nah itz been a minute since he worked there!!! but I think (Southern Fantasy) Mario is working there again... why?
> *


need to find a tire guy,took my shit to the guy tony was telling some guy on here about and they charge $60 just to change tires,no balance or nothing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:52 PM~12303127
> *need to find a tire guy,took my shit to the guy tony was telling some guy on here about and they charge $60 just to change tires,no balance or nothing
> *


damn... if tommy from Ruthless still works at discount tire on academy and platte he might be able to do it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 01:54 PM~12303148
> *damn... if tommy from Ruthless still works at discount tire on academy and platte he might be able to do it...
> *


I got em done already I just need a future reference


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 02:55 PM~12303160
> *I got em done already I just need a future reference
> *


  I see what your sayin'


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 01:54 PM~12303148
> *damn... if tommy from Ruthless still works at discount tire on academy and platte he might be able to do it...
> *


*I don't think discount messes with wires. Ralph is the manager of discount tire down here. he'll know more about that.  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 02:02 PM~12303215
> *I don't think discount messes with wires. Ralph is the manager of discount tire down here. he'll know more about that.
> *


NO DISCOUNT IN THE 505 WILL TOUCH A WIRE WHEEL :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 03:02 PM~12303215
> *I don't think discount messes with wires. Ralph is the manager of discount tire down here. he'll know more about that.
> *


yeah I kind of figured they wouldn't...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking transporters :rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 04:21 PM~12303812
> *Fucking transporters :rant:
> *


Whutz goin' on wit' dat???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 01:46 PM~12303072
> *:uh:
> *



I wish there was a smiley face symbol 
FOR BRUSHIN MY SHOULDERS OFF--
Id put it right here for this post :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 03:30 PM~12303906
> *Whutz goin' on wit' dat???
> *


Just gotta wait another day  
shit I'm ready to get to work on that fucker I already been waiting a month and a half,couldn't even sleep past few night :angry: 
Imma have to get my drank on :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 04:31 PM~12303928
> *Just gotta wait another day
> shit I'm ready to get to work on that fucker I already been waiting a month and a half,couldn't even sleep past few night :angry:
> Imma have to get my drank on :cheesy:
> *


when you get it just make sure you drive by my house!!! I wanna see that muthafucka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2008, 03:34 PM~12303950
> *when you get it just make sure you drive by my house!!! I wanna see that muthafucka!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:06 PM~12302243
> *On a lighter note....how bout a little Chuck and Ralph action.  ****** look like the Shriners during the Macy's Day Parade.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 03:48 PM~12304123
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I cant believe nobody has laughed at this-- I thik its cause once I quoted it- it didnt work-- you have to clik on you original post to make it play. This shit was funny as hell though- I dont give a fuc who sees if- It was live for me :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 05:20 PM~12304513
> *I cant believe nobody has laughed at this-- I thik its cause once I quoted it- it didnt work-- you have to clik on you original post to make it play. This shit was funny as hell though- I dont give a fuc who sees if- It was live for me :biggrin:
> *



I got the vid on my computer at home. I'll load it up on youtube and embed it then we can laugh all night :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d80cf313d


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 04:58 PM~12304934
> *http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d80cf313d
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:24 AM~12301067
> *
> I call up AAA (SEAN) but he was busy in his warm house getting a pedicure and his feet rubbed by CHUCK.  *




Chuck just called me. He didn't like this part of my story


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't even know whats going on in here I'm gonna have to make some time and go back and check


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, TOPTHIS

*MOST HATED*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2005, 09:23 AM~3079998
> *mine :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, impala63, *ROLLERZONLY 719*



What up MR IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: impala63, ROLLERZONLY 719,GOODTIMEROY



What up Kevin and JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:36 PM~12307240
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impala63, ROLLERZONLY 719,GOODTIMEROY
> What up Kevin and JR
> *


Whats up big Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 1 2008, 08:45 PM~12307368
> *Whats up big Roy?
> *


Waiting on that Rag doggie,trying to catch a lil buzz so I don't wake up at 4am and stay up I did last night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 08:52 PM~12307449
> *Waiting on that Rag doggie,trying to catch a lil buzz so I don't wake up at 4am and stay up I did last night
> *


What you up to homie?
Can't wait for that annual LJ thang homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 1 2008, 09:32 PM~12307181
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, impala63, ROLLERZONLY 719
> What up MR IT :biggrin:
> *


just chillin, any luck yet?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:36 PM~12307240
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impala63, ROLLERZONLY 719,GOODTIMEROY
> What up Kevin and JR
> *


wassup ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up kevin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Paul Y Max!!!*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing but GOODTIMES. Thank you


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:54 PM~12307477
> *What you up to homie?
> Can't wait for that annual LJ thang homie :biggrin:
> *


I see your ready to show off that sexy drop top. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 1 2008, 10:31 PM~12308799
> *I see your ready to show off that sexy drop top. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could keep a secret like some people but I'm like a kid inna candystore everytime I get something...................especially now with the dream car :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 1 2008, 10:18 PM~12308647
> *Nothing but GOODTIMES. Thank you
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Q~VOLE Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Dec 1 2008, 10:50 PM~12309000
> *Q~VOLE Colorado
> *


What up Sean


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' everyone???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 1 2008, 10:51 PM~12309023
> *What up Sean
> *


*What's GOOD bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 1 2008, 11:12 PM~12309230
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's cracken bROther?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 12:07 AM~12309692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fun but at the same time I would hurt my self tring to do it :0 
what the fuck is everyone doing in the CO and the internets


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 12:07 AM~12309692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Chuck needs some practice. :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 01:54 AM~12310117
> *Chuck needs some practice. :cheesy:
> *


I definetly gotta see you doin this-- WE"LL TAKE ANOTHER TRIP DOWN IN THE SNOW JUS FOR THAT- WONT WE SIX :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co good moring to everyone its 4am and i am at work well eveyone else is a sleep :angry: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Wake up fawkers!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 2 2008, 07:14 AM~12310583
> *whats good Sean?
> *


*Another day another dollar homie. What's good with you bRO?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:04 AM~12310547
> *Wake up fawkers!
> *


 :cheesy: 
I'm awake nice screen name change btw


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:36 AM~12310672
> *Another day another dollar homie. What's good with you bRO?
> *


Aint that the truth,I'm virtually getting that much


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:04 AM~12310547
> *Wake up fawkers!
> *



what up *****


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 03:39 AM~12310161
> *I definetly gotta see you doin this-- WE"LL TAKE ANOTHER TRIP DOWN IN THE SNOW JUS FOR THAT- WONT WE SIX :biggrin:
> *



YEZZIR!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING FELLAS!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good C.S.C.??? da rest of the CO too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS GOOD IN THE HOOD COLORADO? HAS THAT SNOW HIT YET!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12311124
> *WHATS GOOD IN THE HOOD COLORADO? HAS THAT SNOW HIT YET!!!!
> *


It sure did, but it wasn't too bad...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:20 AM~12310898
> *YEZZIR!!
> *


SEAN TOLD IGNORED THAT POST :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ALL CAR CLUBZ WELCOME...PLEASE SUPPORT UZ ON OUR ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...MAGAZINE(S) COVERAGE...LET'Z DO SOMETHING POSITIVE THIZ CHRISTMAZ...MERRY CHRISTMAZ TO ALL! FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURZ! *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 2 2008, 01:14 PM~12313518
> *ALL CAR CLUBZ WELCOME...PLEASE SUPPORT UZ ON OUR ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...MAGAZINE(S) COVERAGE...LET'Z DO SOMETHING POSITIVE THIZ CHRISTMAZ...MERRY CHRISTMAZ TO ALL! FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURZ!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT

Damn itz slow in here when SWIPH is workin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12313369
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz good???


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ROY GOT HIS SIX-TREY LAST NIGHT?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:53 AM~12310762
> *:cheesy:
> I'm awake nice screen name change btw
> *


*Gracias!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:41 PM~12314875
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ROY GOT HIS SIX-TREY LAST NIGHT?
> *



Maybe thats why he ain't online. To busy drooling in the driveway :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>N♥ L♥VE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:41 PM~12314875
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ROY GOT HIS SIX-TREY LAST NIGHT?
> *


*He was supposed to get it today.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 03:46 PM~12314936
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>NO LOVE
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 03:47 PM~12314944
> *He was supposed to get it today.
> *


HE GOT HIM A NICE LOOKING TREY, WISH I COULD HAVE ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *BigTigger R.O., HOOD$TATU$*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 03:43 PM~12314909
> *Gracias!
> *


YOUR FUCKING FUNNY DOG!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:49 PM~12314964
> *HE GOT HIM A NICE LOOKING TREY, WISH I COULD HAVE ONE!  :biggrin:
> *


*GTFO with ur 5 rags! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:50 PM~12314979
> *YOUR FUCKING FUNNY DOG!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 03:50 PM~12314980
> *GTFO with ur 5 rags! :cheesy:
> *


*YEAH BUT I DON'T HAVE A TREY RAG!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:51 PM~12314996
> *YEAH BUT I DON'T HAVE A TREY RAG!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Me either  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 03:53 PM~12315021
> *Me either
> *


YEAH RIGHT , I KNOW YOU HAVE A STASH OF CARS HIDING!!! 

OOOPPPPS! DID I TELL YOUR LITTLE SECRET.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:55 PM~12315042
> *YEAH RIGHT , I KNOW YOU HAVE A STASH OF CARS HIDING!!!
> 
> OOOPPPPS! DID I TELL YOUR LITTLE SECRET.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 03:56 PM~12315058
> *:angry:
> *


MY BAD HOMIE  , SO ARE YOU READY TO LOSE THAT 100 BUCKS ON SATURDAY?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 03:58 PM~12315079
> *MY BAD HOMIE   , SO ARE YOU READY TO LOSE THAT 100 BUCKS ON SATURDAY?
> *


*I'm ready to drink ROnas on you Saturday night. Too bad you won't be with me so I could buy you some shots of patROn with your own money :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 05:00 PM~12315104
> *I'm ready to drink ROnas on you Saturday night. Too bad you won't be with me so I could buy you some shots of patROn with your own money :biggrin:
> *



PacMan v De La Joto??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 04:07 PM~12315189
> *PacMan v De La Joto??
> *


*You wanna put money on it too? How much you wanna lose Chris?*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 04:07 PM~12315189
> *PacMan v De La Joto??
> *


*YES SIR!!!! BET HIM CHRIS, HE IS FOR DE LA HOYA IS A GUARENTEE WIN!!!!!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:10 PM~12315221
> *YES SIR!!!! BET HIM CHRIS, HE IS FOR DE LA HOYA IS A GUARENTEE WIN!!!!!
> *


*I'M JUST GIVING YOU SHIT BRO, IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD FIGHT, BUT I JUST CAN'T STAND DE LA HOYA, HE HAS PROVEN ME WRONG MANY TIMES BUT I THINK HIS TIME IS UP! IF HE LOSES HE WILL HAVE TO RETIRE FOR SURE THIS TIME. BUT LET THE BEST MAN WIN, ITS ALL IN FUN BRO!! BUT I'M GONNA BE A HUNDRED DOLLARS RICHER SATURDAY NIGHT!! :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 2 2008, 05:08 PM~12315200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I don't bet on boxing. Never works out for me.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 04:17 PM~12315299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I don't bet on boxing.  Never works out for me.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THEIR HAS BEEN ALOT OF FIXING OF THE FIGHTS LATLEY!!! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:19 PM~12315320
> *:0  :0  :0  THEIR HAS BEEN ALOT OF FIXING OF THE FIGHTS LATLEY!!!  :angry:
> *


*Tigger is already making excuses :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:21 PM~12315362
> *Tigger is already making excuses :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO EXCUSES BRO, PAC-MAN WILL SHOW YOU WHATS UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:16 PM~12315289
> *I'M JUST GIVING YOU SHIT BRO, IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD FIGHT, BUT I JUST CAN'T STAND DE LA HOYA, HE HAS PROVEN ME WRONG MANY TIMES BUT I THINK HIS TIME IS UP! IF HE LOSES HE WILL HAVE TO RETIRE FOR SURE THIS TIME. BUT LET THE BEST MAN WIN, ITS ALL IN FUN BRO!! BUT I'M GONNA BE A HUNDRED DOLLARS RICHER SATURDAY NIGHT!! :biggrin:
> *


*It's all in fun bROther. :biggrin: 

I would like to thank you in advance for getting me twisted Saturday night  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:23 PM~12315377
> *It's all in fun bROther. :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to thank you in advance for getting me twisted Saturday night
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AM GONNA DRUNK DIAL YOUR ASS AGAIN BRO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:24 PM~12315395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I AM GONNA DRUNK DIAL YOUR ASS AGAIN BRO!!!
> *


*I'm gonna drunk call you ass and be like.............I love you Tigger, you the man, you got me all fucked up, and your in Chi town, and I wish I could have went, but maybe next time, and I just wanted to thank you again for getting me fucked up.............BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

GOOD THING I SENT YOU MY ACCOUNT #, SO YOU CAN DEPOSIT THAT $ 100 BUCKS FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:28 PM~12315457
> *GOOD THING I SENT YOU MY ACCOUNT #, SO YOU CAN DEPOSIT THAT $ 100 BUCKS FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING!!  :biggrin:
> *


 *I might just use my ferria for a credit on the next deal :cheesy: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:27 PM~12315443
> *I'm gonna drunk call you ass and be like.............I love you Tigger, you the man, you got me all fucked up, and your in Chi town, and I wish I could have went, but maybe next time, and I just wanted to thank you again for getting me fucked up.............BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


AHAHAHAH GOOD STUFF RIGHT THERE!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO4LIFE 719*

*You wanna lose some money too foo? :biggrin: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:29 PM~12315475
> *I might just use my ferria for a credit on the next deal  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tigger.............what are patters? :biggrin: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:33 PM~12315515
> *Tigger.............what are patters? :biggrin:
> *


   WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 05:33 PM~12315515
> *Tigger.............what are patters? :biggrin:
> *


Dem onez dat Vanderslice be doin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:34 PM~12315532
> *    WHAT DO YOU MEAN?
> *


NO BOOTLEG, KNOCKOFF, BITTIN, COPIED PATTERS HERE! ONLY REAL VANDERSLICE PAINT! ALL DAY LONG! GET AT US WHEN YOUR ON OUR LEVEL...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:33 PM~12315515
> *Tigger.............what are patters? :biggrin:
> *


 OH SNAP , JUST SAW IT !!! :biggrin: FOCKER!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O., *RO.LIFER*, RO4LIFE 719

*What's good Big B? No bites on your sick ass Ace yet? I say keep it, it's killen 'em!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:35 PM~12315541
> *NO BOOTLEG, KNOCKOFF, BITTIN, COPIED PATTERS HERE! ONLY REAL VANDERSLICE PAINT! ALL DAY LONG! GET AT US WHEN YOUR ON OUR LEVEL...
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 2 2008, 04:40 PM~12315595
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


*PM sent Fawker  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 04:41 PM~12315606
> *PM sent Fawker
> *


GOT IT !


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Check it out..........Paul Wall repp'n ROLLERZ!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 05:56 PM~12315742
> *Check it out..........Paul Wall repp'n ROLLERZ!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw
> *



Who is the guy on stage with him at the beginning??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 05:02 PM~12315815
> *Who is the guy on stage with him at the beginning??
> *



Thats T.V JOHNY-- aka JOHNY THE JEWELER-- hes the real ICE MAN--- its PAUL WALLS partner in the jewelery business.-- BIG BALLER!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 05:13 PM~12315900
> *Thats T.V JOHNY-- aka JOHNY THE JEWELER--  hes the real ICE MAN--- its PAUL WALLS partner in the jewelery business.-- BIG BALLER!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 06:13 PM~12315900
> *Thats T.V JOHNY-- aka JOHNY THE JEWELER--  hes the real ICE MAN--- its PAUL WALLS partner in the jewelery business.-- BIG BALLER!!!
> *



Oh..that fool looks kinda like Manny Pacquiao :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 05:16 PM~12315920
> *Oh..that fool looks kinda like Manny Pacquiao  :biggrin:
> *


 YUP WITH A BIG ASS GRILL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIKSIX, OVERTIME, *ROLLERZONLY 719*

Sup bROther...thanks for the guidance the other day :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 06:31 PM~12316055
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIKSIX, OVERTIME, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


anytime i am always down to help the bROs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 05:37 PM~12316112
> *anytime i am always down to help the bROs
> *


 *Cabeza? :biggrin: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 06:45 PM~12316184
> *Cabeza? :biggrin:
> *


i have no idea what that means, i am white remember
:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 05:52 PM~12316226
> *i have no idea what that means, i am white remember
> :biggrin:
> *


*It means head :roflmao: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 06:54 PM~12316239
> *It means head :roflmao:
> *


nope, i cant take Jay's job from him

:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 05:57 PM~12316280
> *nope, i cant take Jay's job from him
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 05:52 PM~12316226
> *i have no idea what that means, i am white remember
> :biggrin:
> *


damnnn how many white people do we have in our chapter ? :dunno: :biggrin: what up kev?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 05:57 PM~12316280
> *nope, i cant take Jay's job from him
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:00 PM~12316303
> *damnnn how many white people do we have in our chapter ?  :dunno:  :biggrin: what up kev?
> *


*Just 2 1/2 :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 06:01 PM~12316319
> *Just 2 1/2  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316303
> *damnnn how many white people do we have in our chapter ?  :dunno:  :biggrin: what up kev?
> *


what up tone


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 06:03 PM~12316334
> *what up tone
> *


just chilln ordering more parts...n u ?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 PM~12316341
> *just chilln ordering more parts...n u ?
> *


just chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

(camera phone pic)


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

whats up everybody how is everything going :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO just got in from cruisin the rag,damn that is one bad bitch,pics do no justice at all :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:34 PM~12316651
> *What up CO just got in from cruisin the rag,damn that is one bad bitch,pics do no justice at all :biggrin:
> *


CONGRADS AND YOU DIPPIN D'S FOO GT 4 LIFE HOMEBOY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:37 PM~12316705
> *CONGRADS AND YOU DIPPIN D'S FOO GT 4 LIFE HOMEBOY
> *


  
Tu Sabes


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:25 PM~12316566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some nice shit there roy !!! congrats. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Dec 2 2008, 06:30 PM~12316602
> *whats up everybody how is everything going  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:44 PM~12316781
> *thats some nice shit there roy !!! congrats. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro I've been waiting for this one :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:46 PM~12316792
> *Thanks bro I've been waiting for this one :cheesy:
> *


now u got 2 keep this 1..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:38 PM~12316719
> *
> Tu Sabes
> *


COLORADO CHAPTER LOOKING SHARP FOR (09) WE WILL SEE YOU HOMIES IN DENVER THIS COMING YEAR ITS THAT TIME


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

hey kevin ck this out n pueblo..

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/941541892.html


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WELCOME


painloc21, girldog66, SWIPH


:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:51 PM~12316838
> *hey kevin ck this out n pueblo..
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/941541892.html
> *


Thats crazy-- I wont sell my 64 for under 7500---- mines cleaner than that-- but 65s are always the expensive ones-- THIS IS A SMOKIN DEAL!!!!!!!!!


KEV NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:57 PM~12316910
> *Thats crazy-- I wont sell my 64 for under 7500---- mines cleaner than that-- but 65s are always the expensive ones-- THIS IS A SMOKIN DEAL!!!!!!!!!
> KEV NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not my year


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

i am out bROs i will be back later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:46 PM~12316796
> *now u got 2 keep this 1..
> *


its being kept if I gotta live in the fucker :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:25 PM~12316566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice :biggrin: Now let's see some real camera pics, so we can see some detail.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:02 PM~12316973
> *Nice :biggrin: Now let's see some real camera pics, so we can see some detail.
> *


too dark but definately nicer than I thought


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hey Adam how's the trailor coming along :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 06:59 PM~12316930
> *not my year
> *


kev likes the boat tail Rivies :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 PM~12316992
> *too dark but definately nicer than I thought
> *


*Camera Flash :dunno: Garage light :dunno: street light :dunno: flash light :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 2 2008, 06:59 PM~12316930
> *not my year
> *


Damn *****- 63 64 and 65 are the real Rivieras :biggrin: 

Jus fuccin wit ya-- keep the boat tail- I dont want you to have my body style anyways :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:05 PM~12317021
> *Camera Flash :dunno:  Garage light :dunno:  street light :dunno: flash light :biggrin:
> *


sunlight :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 PM~12316995
> *Hey Adam how's the trailor coming along :cheesy:
> *


I jus welded an adapter on it-- so we can use a 13 for the spare :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:03 PM~12316992
> *too dark but definately nicer than I thought
> *


*Congrats ROy, I am happy for you, and happy to have another rag in Colorado. You have came up a long way since I met you with the wavey HT Trey  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:05 PM~12317030
> *Damn *****- 63 64 and 65 are the real Rivieras :biggrin:
> 
> Jus fuccin wit ya-- keep the boat tail- I dont want you to have my body style anyways :biggrin:
> *


*They are all ugly......................IMO :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:06 PM~12317040
> *sunlight :biggrin:
> *


*MOON LIGHT :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Adam they are 15's and have like 85% tread on em lemme know if still want em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So have you found a job yet Roy?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:08 PM~12317066
> *They are all ugly......................IMO :biggrin:
> *


Thats cause you know you cant handle horsepower- 
you wouldnt know what to do with the power of my 64s *465*  

BESIDES- the less amount of people that have em- THEM HAPPIER I AM :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12317096
> *So have you found a job yet Roy?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:11 PM~12317108
> *:nosad:
> *


keep pushing man


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12317096
> *So have you found a job yet Roy?
> *


*Damn you just pissed in his cherrios L Dawg. He's all excited about his raggy, and you come out with that shit?? :0 









Kinda funny though :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 08:11 PM~12317104
> *Thats cause you know you cant handle horsepower-
> you wouldnt know what to do with the power of my 64s 465
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way honestly sometimes I feel like selling the 59 there is just way too many impalas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:10 PM~12317085
> *Hey Adam they are 15's and have like 85% tread on em lemme know if still want em
> *


I already told ya I did-- and now that I see the D's on there- I definetly do-- 

I dont want you to be sleepin in a car thats sittin on bricks-- you might need to go put gas in it-- I dont want you to freeze while sleepin in it- I couldnt do that to a coloRadO rider


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12317096
> *So have you found a job yet Roy?
> *


sounds like my wife every evening


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:12 PM~12317121
> *Damn you just pissed in his cherrios L Dawg. He's all excited about his raggy, and you come out with that shit??  :0
> Kinda funny though :biggrin:
> *


I just kicked him off of cloud 9 and back to reality :biggrin: j/k


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12317104
> *Thats cause you know you cant handle horsepower-
> you wouldnt know what to do with the power of my 64s 465
> 
> ...


*You couldn't even handle my Honda 50 foo. And you can be happy all you want, it's still a TURD.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:13 PM~12317137
> *sounds like my wife every evening
> *


if I didn't have a job and was buy convertible impalas and fucking daytons my woman would be all over my shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 PM~12317128
> *I feel the exact same way honestly sometimes I feel like selling the 59 there is just way too many impalas
> *


*I'm listening.........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:15 PM~12317160
> *I'm listening.........
> *


Roy said his woman hits him up about a job everynight he's like that fool from harsh times they cruise all day and drink beer and hand out applications by throwing them out the window while cruising :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:15 PM~12317156
> *if I didn't have a job and was buy convertible impalas and fucking daytons my woman would be all over my shit
> *


*That's why I don't have a lady. I just have a friend.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:15 PM~12317160
> *I'm listening.........
> *


Honestly I do feel this way a lot of times it's just the game has gotten so narrow that when you go to a show it's gonna be an impala show hell they have a damn magazine called impalas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:16 PM~12317178
> *Roy said his woman hits him up about a job everynight he's like that fool from harsh times they cruise all day and drink beer and hand out applications by throwing them out the window while cruising :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:17 PM~12317192
> *Honestly I do feel this way a lot of times it's just the game has gotten so narrow that when you go to a show it's gonna be an impala show hell they have a damn magazine called impalas
> *


*It's the TRADITIONAL lowrider is why.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:17 PM~12317189
> *That's why I don't have a lady. I just have a friend.
> *






 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:17 PM~12317196
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn Sean you join East Side or what ?
I didn't even notice your Avi til now :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:14 PM~12317147
> *You couldn't even handle my Honda 50 foo. And you can be happy all you want, it's still a TURD.
> *


DAMN SEAN- are you tired or what-- you sound like you been in class with ralph chuc and cippy-- you want me to post again so you can have a minute to think about it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Joke?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:20 PM~12317235
> *Joke?
> *


First the name change.........then hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 08:18 PM~12317208
> *It's the TRADITIONAL lowrider is why.
> *


I understand that but back in the day the various of rides was way different


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 07:17 PM~12317189
> *That's why I don't have a lady. I just have a friend.
> *


you dont have to lie in here *****- all the playas know you got more than jus ONE friend-- they aint DUMB ENOUGH to go tell the other like CHUCCLES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove



SLICK

Posts: 13,435
Joined: Apr 2003
From: EAST SIDE~ Pueblo Colorado

Can someone please tell me what da hell is going on and why am I always the last to know??? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He's from the east side of Pueblo I think not east side car club of pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:29 PM~12317348
> *He's from the east side of Pueblo I think not east side car club of pueblo
> *


so why take the Rollerz off? :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:30 PM~12317366
> *so why take the Rollerz off? :scrutinize:
> *


if you click on his name it still sayz Rollerz Only in there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't tell me it's a joke and I was the first to notice it all day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:31 PM~12317368
> *if you click on his name it still sayz Rollerz Only in there
> *


Maybe he missed that one :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:30 PM~12317366
> *so why take the Rollerz off? :scrutinize:
> *


Cause everybody and they mamas know Sean is ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:32 PM~12317395
> *Cause everybody and they mamas know Sean is ROLLERZ ONLY.
> *


is or was :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

inspector Roy started asking questions and no one is saying shit in here anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 07:36 PM~12317437
> *inspector Roy started asking questions and no one is saying shit in here anymore
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:36 PM~12317433
> *is or was :0
> *


ROy-- are you doin alright?????????? Are you OK????????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:40 PM~12317478
> *ROy-- are you doin alright??????????  Are you OK????????????????
> *


Im fine....who is your new Prez? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:42 PM~12317497
> *Im fine....who is your new Prez? :0  :cheesy:
> *


ROy- Sean is OG ROLLERZ ONLY-- he didnt jus have it handed to him like some people ROund here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:58 PM~12317717
> *ROy- Sean is OG ROLLERZ ONLY-- he didnt jus have it handed to him like some people ROund here
> *


I know you aint talm bout me cause aint shit just handed this way homie,it was earned....so did you earn to become the next Prez? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:00 PM~12317746
> *I know you aint talm bout me cause aint shit just handed this way homie,it was earned....so did you earn to become the next Prez? :biggrin:
> *


Damn ROy- you feel guilty or what :biggrin: 

ANd come at me with somethin better than this-- atleast go get some pics so I can have some laughs while this is goin on :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 08:10 PM~12317895
> *Damn ROy- you feel guilty or what :biggrin:
> 
> ANd come at me with somethin better than this-- atleast go get some pics so I can have some laughs while this is goin on :uh:
> *


Dog don't get all asshurt cause your leader left you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 07:40 PM~12317478
> *ROy-- are you doin alright??????????  Are you OK????????????????
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Dec 2 2008, 08:11 PM~12317922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AInt it a shame that even off LIL you still couldnt make this happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up JR :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:31 PM~12318217
> *what up JR :wave:
> *


Whats up homie? I like the ride.................... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 2 2008, 08:33 PM~12318243
> *Whats up homie? I like the ride.................... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie it reminds me alot of your HT :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 08:20 PM~12318045
> *This disapoints me-- you should have somethin better than this :uh:
> AInt it a shame that even off LIL you still couldnt make this happen
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

all GOOD fun I know Sean aint going anywhere,just thought I'd get ol Swipes feathers ruffled


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:35 PM~12318275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You jus arent puttin out a passing performance ROy--- maybe you need some time offf-- go hit up OFF TOPIC and get some pointers- then come bac to your TRY AND CLOWN SWIPH STUFF--- cause you jus aint impressin me-- I mean you never really impressed me- but atleast before you were lookin like you were showin an effort.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:39 PM~12318326
> *all GOOD fun I know Sean aint going anywhere,just thought I'd get ol Swipes feathers ruffled
> *


You sure try hard dont you-- thats the funny part-- cause no matter how hard you try and no matter how many times you mispell my name-- you still dont come not even close to makin shit happen. Its cool though ROy-- my pops always told me to give credit to people that are atleast tryin-- so I wont knoc ya for it
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 08:51 PM~12318474
> *You sure try hard dont you-- thats the funny part-- cause no matter how hard you try and no matter how many times you mispell my name-- you still dont come not even close to makin shit happen.  Its cool though ROy-- my pops always told me to give credit to people that are atleast tryin-- so I wont knoc ya for it
> :thumbsup:
> *


damn it took you that long to come up with that....LOL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everyone!!!! Congrats Roy on the new ride!!! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12318540
> *Whats up everyone!!!! Congrats Roy on the new ride!!! :wave:
> *


Thank Iz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:53 PM~12318502
> *damn it took you that long to come up with that....LOL
> 
> *


*****- do you really think I spend all my time tryin to clown you-- come on now-- not even people I feel are important do I spend that much time on- let alone you..
:uh:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Roy car is lookin good , may have to drive up there to go cruise with you (when it is warm ) :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 08:57 PM~12318557
> ******- do you really think I spend all my time tryin to clown you-- come on now-- not even people I feel are important do I spend that much time on- let alone you..
> :uh:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 08:59 PM~12318597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROy--- I HATE TO SAY THIS- BUT THE MORE YOU POST- THE WORST YOU GAME GETS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So for real though did Sean really go to East Side?

I see the "EAST SIDE" is all in caps...even Pueblo is spelled in lower case
Why you avoiding the obvious Swipe?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and no matter how tight you tuck in your arms to your body in your avi .........your tweeked ass still looks sucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12318725
> *and no matter how tight you tuck in your arms to your body in your avi .........your tweeked ass still looks sucked up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe you should get a shirt from your ex-prez and fill it with a few pounds of that bullshit you been spewing in here :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

damn the pages have been flying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 2 2008, 08:57 PM~12318570
> *Roy car is lookin good , may have to drive up there to go cruise with you (when it is warm ) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks cuz,yeah definately gonna have ta cruize


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12318698
> *So for real though did Sean really go to East Side?
> 
> I see the "EAST SIDE" is all in caps...even Pueblo is spelled in lower case
> ...


Damn *****-- I know you are dumb- but I thought you could read-- AInt no avoidin shit-- I already told ya whats up


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 10:15 PM~12318802
> *
> 
> Damn *****-- I know you are dumb- but I thought you could read-- AInt no avoidin shit-- I already told ya whats up
> *


You guys are funny.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12318725
> *and no matter how tight you tuck in your arms to your body in your avi .........your tweeked ass still looks sucked up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im glad you are puttin an effort in to this again-- you are almost bac on trac.

:uh: 

The difference between me and you- wellbesides I KNOW IM WHITE-- is that IVE NEVER TWEAKED IN MY LIFE -- NOT EVEN ONCE--


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 2 2008, 09:16 PM~12318816
> *You guys are funny.
> *


He's still like 6 posts behind....ol dumbass







Only guy I know that flunked kindergarten cause he couldn't scribble........ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



shit he still can't spell
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:12 PM~12318755
> *maybe you should get a shirt from your ex-prez and fill it with a few pounds of that bullshit you been spewing in here :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Right when I thought you were gettin bac on trac-- you gotta say somethin as dumb as this-- DAMN_- you are such a disapointment-- but o well-- as long as your club members like you its ok. :biggrin: 

I wonder if they like you-- Or jus put up with you 
:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll throw in a hooked on phonics program with those tires for you Swipe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Imma quit,responses are like those damn delays they have on cnn....peace Swipe I still got love for ya ....Thanks for the entertainment :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:19 PM~12318856
> *He's still like 6 posts behind....ol dumbass
> Only guy I know that flunked kindergarten cause he couldn't scribble........ :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> shit he still can't spell
> ...


Ya- Im so behind tryin to play cath up to you--
*****- you could post 20 times and I still wouldnt be behind you-- lets go bac and count how many times you have avoided my posts cause you aint got the words to come at me with.. You jus aint got it -- keep tryin though.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12318890
> *I'll throw in a hooked on phonics program with those tires for you Swipe
> *


Naw its cool- I dont want ya to have to do that- jus send it bac and get a refund so you can have some christmas money :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

You guys bicker like an OLD MARRIED COUPLE.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 10:04 PM~12319475
> *You guys bicker like an OLD MARRIED COUPLE.
> *


If it wasnt for us- there would be no entertainment in here at all :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Swiph pm you addy cause me and my boy will be commin up tomorrow fir Seans Trailer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 2 2008, 10:10 PM~12319563
> *If it wasnt for us- there would be no entertainment in here at all :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we need more action in here


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 11:22 PM~12319737
> *Yeah we need more action in here
> *


dam i leave for three hours and pages just fly by


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*



Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 2 2008, 07:29 PM~12317348-->



He's from the EAST SIDE of Pueblo I think not east side car club of pueblo

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _ :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:47 PM~12317572
> ...


 :angry: :nono: [/b]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It says FROM, not car club  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This whole topic is nothing but bullshit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Any one want to wager on the fight this weekend? No wager too big or too small. I got De La Hoya.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 10:42 PM~12319995
> *This whole topic is nothing but bullshit
> *


*Why the long face L Dawg?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 10:42 PM~12319995
> *This whole topic is nothing but bullshit
> *


 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 10:42 PM~12320007
> *Any one want to wager on the fight this weekend? No wager too big or too small. I got De La Hoya.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12320172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 11:42 PM~12320007
> *Any one want to wager on the fight this weekend? No wager too big or too small. I got De La Hoya.
> *



I got $40 on Pac-Man....I usually don't bet on fights but what the hell. You down?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2008, 11:04 PM~12320235
> *I got $40 on Pac-Man....I usually don't bet on fights but what the hell. You down?
> *


*Yes Sir! You couldn't resist could you :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 12:05 AM~12320247
> *Yes Sir! You couldn't resist could you :biggrin:
> *



NOPE!! :rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:25 PM~12316566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:42 PM~12319995
> *This whole topic is nothing but bullshit
> *


damn...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8&NR=1

this has been on off topic atleast 3 or 4 times but if you haven't seen it check it out...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

goodnight colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 06:30 AM~12321896
> *Whats up?
> *


*Good Morning!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2008, 10:42 PM~12320007
> *Any one want to wager on the fight this weekend? No wager too big or too small. I got De La Hoya.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DAMN YOU WANNA GO BROKE, HUH BROTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 3 2008, 07:37 AM~12322119
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DAMN YOU WANNA GO BROKE, HUH BROTHER!  :biggrin:
> *


*I gotta couple trees  *


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 3 2008, 07:57 AM~12322212
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 06:30 AM~12321896
> *Whats up?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 07:41 AM~12322134
> *I gotta couple trees
> *


I bet!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 3 2008, 11:03 AM~12323078
> *Good Morning CO!!!!
> *


Holla at me after you get off work... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 AM~12322566
> *I bet!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 10:39 AM~12323395
> *:scrutinize:
> *


What up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:45 AM~12323434
> *What up Sean
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12323455
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


How's that Ballers life homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:53 AM~12323500
> *How's that Ballers life homie?
> *


*Wouldn't know, couldn't tell you.......*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Roy? congrats on the ride.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 11:40 AM~12323781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jus came inside a few min ago to get warmed up- its cold in The Town today. Im glad to see some pages bein added-- this is definetly a nice lil video right here :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 11:41 AM~12323790
> *Wouldn't know, couldn't tell you.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 12:40 PM~12323781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 11:40 AM~12323781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO SHAWN HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 12:40 PM~12323781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 12:19 PM~12324112
> *Thats nice.
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 3 2008, 11:43 AM~12323800
> *what up Roy? congrats on the ride.
> *


thanks Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12324220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lets see a pic of the rear of the car ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 12:34 PM~12324273
> *Lets see a pic of the rear of the car ROY.
> *


oops too big :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I like it.Is that a glass rear window?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 12:41 PM~12324344
> *I like it.Is that a glass rear window?
> *


Yeah only problem with having it glass is I gotta unzip it before I put the top down or it will break cuz I got a box in the back,and I hear they are pricey


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 01:42 PM~12324360
> *Yeah only problem with having it glass is I gotta unzip it before I put the top down or it will break cuz I got a box in the back,and I hear they are pricey
> *


Adan told me the same thing.I still need that link to your song.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 3 2008, 12:44 PM~12324378
> *Adan told me the same thing.I still need that link to your song.
> *


I gotta find it dog it's on Z share somewhere


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12324220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THat a good shot right there
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The rag is looking good roy!!! So whatz next now??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 01:26 PM~12324765
> *The rag is looking good roy!!! So whatz next now???  :biggrin:
> *


couple small paint flaws ,side trim,pinstriping,gold leafing,airbags,and chrome undercarriage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 01:28 PM~12324776
> *couple small paint flaws ,side trim,pinstriping,gold leafing,airbags,and chrome undercarriage
> *


You are gonna go ruin a beautiful LOWRIDER like this with some fuccin airbags? :angry: 

DAMN ROy-- I love airbags- but they jus dont belong on Impalas that look like this.

Oh well though, its yours not mine.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 02:32 PM~12324823
> *You are gonna go ruin a beautiful LOWRIDER like this with some fuccin airbags? :angry:
> 
> DAMN ROy-- I love airbags- but they jus dont belong on Impalas that look like this.
> ...


As fucked up as it sounds when Swiph says it!!! :roflmao: I was thinkin' the same thing!!! :biggrin: I love airbags too just not in a Lowrider... Adan is doin' the same thing too, I was tryin' to talk him out of it, but it obviously didn't work!!! :dunno: Big ups to you though, Beautiful car bro!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 01:39 PM~12324890
> *As fucked up as it sounds when Swiph says it!!! :roflmao: I was thinkin' the same thing!!! :biggrin:  I love airbags too just not in a Lowrider... Adan is doin' the same thing too, I was tryin' to talk him out of it, but it obviously didn't work!!!  :dunno: Big ups to you though, Beautiful car bro!!!
> *



DAMN- ARE YOU FOR REALS- I keep hearin about this badass Impala that Adan is building and now my visions of another badass LOWRIDER in coloRadO jus got crushed hearin that it is gonna have bags on it to.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 02:43 PM~12324929
> *DAMN- ARE YOU FOR REALS- I keep hearin about this badass Impala that Adan is building and now my visions of another badass LOWRIDER in coloRadO jus got crushed hearin that it is gonna have bags on it to.
> *


 :yessad: sad but true...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma 4 pump this Biiiatchhh by 2010 :biggrin: 
stock or bags until then


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:44 PM~12324942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Are you tryin' to keep it somewhat original for the value or is there another reason???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:47 PM~12324966
> *Imma 4 pump this Biiiatchhh by 2010 :biggrin:
> stock or bags until then
> *


just seen this post...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know if Seans gonna have a bad ass vert,2 more coming out that are undercover,Adans is chromed out,......Imma have to swang the shit outta mine just to have an edge in some kinda way...... :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

hey this is to everyone 
i am writing a paper on lowriding 
i need some storys on geting pulled over and anyting that would think you have gotin puulled over for are reasons you might get pulled over 
may be skin color, the car, and any reasons that might give the lowrider a bad name

and thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 3 2008, 01:55 PM~12325056
> *hey this is to everyone
> i am writing a paper on lowriding
> i need some storys on geting pulled over and anyting that would think you have gotin puulled over for  are reasons you might get pulled over
> ...


i ever tell you about the parked car that came outta nowhere?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:53 PM~12325039
> *You know if Seans gonna have a bad ass vert,2 more coming out that are undercover,Adans is chromed out,......Imma have to swang the shit outta mine just to have an edge in some kinda way...... :biggrin:
> *


Yea definitely!!! Whutz up wit' that??? 2 more rags!!! :biggrin: damn...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 01:58 PM~12325085
> *Yea definitely!!! Whutz up wit' that??? 2 more rags!!!  :biggrin:  damn...
> *


Yeah from none to like six rags cruisin the 719 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:59 PM~12325101
> *Yeah from none to like six rags cruisin the 719 :0
> *


good shit!!! we need them!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 02:01 PM~12325118
> *good shit!!! we need them!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lbobby98 (Nov 25, 2008)

i got friends out there, from what i hear its the spot.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbobby98_@Dec 3 2008, 02:05 PM~12325157
> *i got friends out there, from what i hear its the spot.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:04 PM~12325144
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD GOODTIMER.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 3 2008, 02:25 PM~12325338
> *LOOKEN GOOD GOODTIMER.......
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 03:17 PM~12325243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok... is it jus me or is the hooters chick pregnant?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 02:41 PM~12325520
> *ok... is it jus me or is the hooters chick pregnant?
> *


Yeah she was prego :barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 03:42 PM~12325526
> *Yeah she was prego :barf:
> *


thatz jus one of those jobs that you shouldn't go to while your pregnant...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2008, 02:43 PM~12325537
> *thatz jus one of those jobs that you shouldn't go to while your pregnant...
> *


I agree they had another pic of a different prego at another Hooters.....just going downhill :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 03:48 PM~12325589
> *I agree they had another pic of a different prego at another Hooters.....just going downhill :thumbsdown:
> *


I know!!! I ain't been there in a minute but thatz probably a good thing, from what im seeing...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:48 PM~12325589
> *I agree they had another pic of a different prego at another Hooters.....just going downhill :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice Tre Roy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12324220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, that fawker is sick. Congrats again ROy! The only thing I don't like about it is............................................................................













it's not in my driveway :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 06:10 PM~12326713
> *Damn, that fawker is sick. Congrats again ROy! The only thing I don't like about it is............................................................................
> it's not in my driveway :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I have an airbag set up for a rag Impala for sale! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SWIPH*

*Did wedo go up there today? If HE DID, PM me ur address.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 05:12 PM~12326734
> *I have an airbag set up for a rag Impala for sale! :cheesy:
> *


THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It will work great for ROy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 05:15 PM~12326754
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
> 
> Did wedo go up there today? If HE DID, PM me ur address.
> *


Naw-- I told him to wait till tomorow so I could get your trailer finished up.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 05:12 PM~12326734
> *I have an airbag set up for a rag Impala for sale! :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH?

I KNOW, I KNOW BAG ARE FOR ****!!! WHATEVER I AM BAGGING MINE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO SAYS WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 06:12 PM~12326734
> *I have an airbag set up for a rag Impala for sale! :cheesy:
> *



How much? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 3 2008, 05:22 PM~12326801
> *HOW MUCH?
> 
> I KNOW, I KNOW BAG ARE FOR ****!!!  WHATEVER I AM BAGGING MINE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO SAYS WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


Bags are meant for hot rods and trux and semis-- NOT LOWRIDERS. If you want somethin simple and clean-- Then jus run 2 pumps with 4 batteries at 36 volts- Hardlines with the good fittings and some accumulators- BUT DONT BAG IT TIGGER---
dont do it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 05:25 PM~12326819
> *How much?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 05:26 PM~12326829
> *Bags are meant for hot rods and trux and semis-- NOT LOWRIDERS.  If you want somethin simple and clean--  Then jus run 2 pumps with 4 batteries at 36 volts- Hardlines with the good fittings and some accumulators- BUT DONT BAG IT TIGGER---
> dont do it
> *


I JUST DIDNT WANT TO CUT MY FRAME AND RENFORCE IT!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12326856
> *I JUST DIDNT WANT TO CUT MY FRAME AND RENFORCE IT!
> *


If its jus a lift and lay ride-- you dont have to. Like I said- run accumulators and have a nice ride- NOT BOUNCY AT ALL. Run 4 batteries to keep it simple- run em at 36 volts so its not fast AT ALL- JUST SIMPLE. The way Im talkin bout doin it will not put any more stress on it THAN STOC- and not any more stress than it will with bags.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12326838
> *:uh:
> *



:rofl:

What you doing to that trailer? Adding a spare tire holder? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 05:10 PM~12326713
> *Damn, that fawker is sick. Congrats again ROy! The only thing I don't like about it is............................................................................
> it's not in my driveway :biggrin:
> *


LOL
Yeah I was a lil scared blind buying it but there is only minimal damage to it and that's from the dumbasses lifting it on the lift by the rockers :twak: 
But all in all I'm really happy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 05:09 PM~12326703
> *Nice Tre Roy
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 05:34 PM~12326902
> *:rofl:
> 
> What you doing to that trailer? Adding a spare tire holder?  :biggrin:
> *



Ya-- I had an extra adapter layin around -- so Im jus wakin a mount for it so we can atleast toss a 100 spoke on in an emergency :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 05:37 PM~12326933
> *LOL
> Yeah I was a lil scared blind buying it but there is only minimal damage to it and that's from the dumbasses lifting it on the lift by the rockers :twak:
> But all in all I'm really happy :biggrin:
> *


YA- that pic of it had me trippin hard- I couldnt believe somebody WITH A LIFT- that woks on cars all day aprently- would lift a car by the roccers-- let alone a classic 63 rag-- THAT WAS AN AWFUL PIC-- that why I posted it in the off topic section of DUMBEST SHIT IVE EVER SEEN :biggrin: 





























JUS KIDDIN :biggrin: -- Even I wouldnt wanna anybody else to see that shit-- 
thats why when I saw it in your for sale topic- I brought it into OUR coloRadO topic to make my comment


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 05:42 PM~12326992
> *YA- that pic of it had me trippin hard- I couldnt believe somebody WITH A LIFT- that woks on cars all day aprently- would lift a car by the roccers-- let alone a classic 63 rag-- THAT WAS AN AWFUL PIC-- that why I posted it in the off topic section of DUMBEST SHIT IVE EVER SEEN :biggrin:
> JUS KIDDIN :biggrin: -- Even I wouldnt wanna anybody else to see that shit--
> thats why when I saw it in your for sale topic- I brought it into OUR coloRadO topic to make my comment
> *


at least I know it's solid now :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 06:38 PM~12326948
> *Ya-- I had an extra adapter layin around -- so Im jus wakin a mount for it so we can atleast toss a 100 spoke on in an emergency :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 05:45 PM~12327011
> *at least I know it's solid now :biggrin:
> *


What you mean?
You mean now that youve got it bac here and can see it with your own eyes its condition??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 05:46 PM~12327022
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 05:47 PM~12327030
> *What you mean?
> You mean now that youve got it bac here and can see it with your own eyes its condition??
> *


Nah I mean if thousands of pounds was on the rockers and they didn't buckle or crumble it's a solid car.......well and I've seen it for myself :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up bROthers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 05:48 PM~12327047
> *Nah I mean if thousands of pounds was on the rockers and they didn't buckle or crumble it's a solid car.......well and I've seen it for myself :biggrin:
> *


YA-- thats a definetly a for sure thing. How are the door gaps now--- and what damage did it do-- did it hurt the pinch molding at all??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus saw the name at the bottom and it made me think of a car my homegirl asked me about sellin for her. Its a 1970 Plymouth CUDA- does anybody in here know of anybody that is into MOPAR hot rods like that-- shes wantin 60k for it-- but I know she will accpet 45K for it..
Jus thought Id toss it out there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 05:49 PM~12327050
> *whats up bROthers
> *



What up bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 06:55 PM~12327129
> *I jus saw the name at the bottom and it made me think of a car my homegirl asked me about sellin for her. Its a 1970 Plymouth CUDA- does anybody in here know of anybody that is into MOPAR hot rods like that-- shes wantin 60k for it-- but I know she will accpet 45K for it..
> Jus thought Id toss it out there
> *



ILL TAKE IT THOSE CARS ARE BAD :biggrin: I WISH I HAD THAT KIND OF MONEY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 05:58 PM~12327152
> *ILL TAKE IT THOSE CARS ARE BAD  :biggrin:  I WISH I HAD  THAT KIND OF MONEY
> *


Ya-- its a pretty hot car-- Im not a fan of em though- I think all them bitches is ugly-- but then again Im in love with my 64 Rivi- what would I know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 05:53 PM~12327099
> *YA-- thats a definetly a for sure thing. How are the door gaps now--- and what damage did it do-- did it hurt the pinch molding at all??
> *


small ding from where it looked like the one of the arms slipped and front fender is slightly out,all jambs are great.the car can use a lil blocking but its not that bad


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Chucks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 07:04 PM~12327221
> *Sup Chucks
> *



JUST CHILLEN BROTHA YOU? HOW IS THE WEATHER UP THERE


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 06:03 PM~12327202
> *small ding from where it looked like the one of the arms slipped and front fender is slightly out,all jambs are great.the car can use a lil blocking but its not that bad
> *


For a car that was built 11 years ago-- maybe even 12-- thats not bad at all..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 3 2008, 07:07 PM~12327250
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS GOOD TIGGER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 07:05 PM~12327237
> *JUST CHILLEN BROTHA YOU? HOW IS THE WEATHER UP THERE
> *



Gettin ready to ROll home. Cold as fuck, supposed to snow :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 07:08 PM~12327270
> *Gettin ready to ROll home. Cold as fuck, supposed to snow  :angry:
> *



YEA HERE TO, I HATE THIS SHITTY ASS WEATHER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 07:09 PM~12327279
> *YEA HERE TO, I HATE THIS SHITTY ASS WEATHER
> *



I hoping it clears by saturday so I can take the dROp top for a spin :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP SWIPH ? HOW IS THE CAR COMIN OUT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 07:10 PM~12327291
> *I hoping it clears by saturday so I can take the dROp top for a spin  :biggrin:
> *



BRING IT DOWN HERE ILL CRUISE IT FOR YOU IN THE RAIN OR SNOW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 06:07 PM~12327257
> *For a car that was built 11 years ago-- maybe even 12-- thats not bad at all..
> *


Nah I was really happy with it ,runs great,everything works(even the horn),and it hauls ass
definately a GOOD start


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Suppose to be nice this weekend


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 06:08 PM~12327264
> *WHATS GOOD TIGGER
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE AND YOU!, I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O., RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX, SIKSIX, the hogg, SWIPH

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2008, 06:10 PM~12327294
> *WHATS UP SWIPH ? HOW IS THE CAR COMIN OUT
> *


Its cool- jus been makin some templates and simple stuff...



OH YEAH- and I forgot Im takin care of Seans trailer-- not much time involved in that-- jus had to go get some more metal to make it happen..


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 06:15 PM~12327342
> *AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O., RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX, SIKSIX, the hogg, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 3 2008, 07:14 PM~12327339
> *JUST CHILLIN HOMIE AND YOU!, I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU
> *



THATS COOL BRO :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 06:11 PM~12327303
> *Nah I was really happy with it ,runs great,everything works(even the horn),and it hauls ass
> definately a GOOD start
> *


I wanna see a pic with them daytons getin smoked :biggrin: 

ILL EVEN RIGHT CLIC AND SAVE IT if you post up a gangsta ass pic like that :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats up everyone :wave: :wave: Ride looks chingon Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 3 2008, 06:26 PM~12327464
> *Whats up everyone :wave:  :wave: Ride looks chingon Roy. :thumbsup:
> *


what up Marcos


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup CO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrats Roy, the ride looks nice


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

CONGRATS GOODTIMER HOWS THE TRE SO FAR BRO ,YOU LOVING IT.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12327482
> *what up Marcos
> *


congrats on the ride Roy can't wait to see it in the summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank homies yeah the Trey is all that definately a keeper :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 01:29 PM~12324220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SIC GOODTIMER HAVE SOME FUN IN THE BATCH HOMIE .


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 3 2008, 06:26 PM~12327464
> *Whats up everyone :wave:  :wave: Ride looks chingon Roy. :thumbsup:
> *


*QUE ONDA PINCHE MARCOS DILE TU PRIMO JULIAN QUE ME LLAME BUEY!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 08:25 PM~12328146
> *Thank homies yeah the Trey is all that definately a keeper :thumbsup:
> *


So hows the Gold on it Roy?? It looks pretty dark in the pics and doesn't look faded


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 07:15 PM~12327345
> *Its cool- jus been makin some templates and simple stuff...
> OH YEAH- and I forgot Im takin care of Seans trailer-- not much time involved in that-- jus had to go get some more metal to make it happen..
> *



Post some pics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 10:38 PM~12330654
> *Post some pics
> *


Not yet *****-- it dont really like shit is done yet-- have some patience :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 12:07 AM~12330998
> *Not yet *****-- it dont really like shit is done yet-- have some patience :biggrin:
> *



Of the trailer then :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2008, 11:13 PM~12331046
> *Of the trailer then  :biggrin:
> *


Ill post it up tomorow for ya-- You'll like the pic I pROmise :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 11:14 PM~12331065
> *Ill post it up tomorow for ya-- You'll like the pic I pROmise :biggrin:
> *


 *:uh: 


What are you up to fawker :angry: :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 3 2008, 11:52 PM~12331392
> *:uh:
> What are you up to fawker :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 4 2008, 06:29 AM~12332376
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Marcos? you sell the regal yet?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 3 2008, 07:44 PM~12328393
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE MARCOS DILE TU PRIMO JULIAN QUE ME LLAME BUEY!!!!!
> *


Simon homie yo le digo


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 4 2008, 07:04 AM~12332479
> *whats up Marcos? you sell the regal yet?
> *


Still got it homie.


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 06:16 AM~12332339
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 4 2008, 09:09 AM~12332825
> *Good Morning CO
> *


Whutz Good wit' you Felix??? call me sometime ain't talked to you in a minute...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO??? we're gettin' some snow over here... :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12332964
> *Whutz Good CO??? we're gettin' some snow over here... :angry:
> *


Shit *****- we got but 6 to 8 inches and its still comin down. I live on the corner of a couple main streets-- and people be slidin all over the intersection


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 09:40 AM~12333002
> *Shit *****- we got but 6 to 8 inches and its still comin down. I live on the corner of a couple main streets-- and people be slidin all over the intersection
> *


damn... you guyz definitely have it worse than us...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2008, 08:45 AM~12333033
> *damn... you guyz definitely have it worse than us...
> *


Ya-- weather is shitty up here--- roads are pacced. What yall got down there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 09:50 AM~12333058
> *Ya-- weather is shitty up here--- roads are pacced.  What yall got down there
> *


Itz still coming down but I wouldn't say anymore than 2 may'be 3 inches


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2008, 08:42 PM~12329157
> *So hows the Gold on it Roy?? It looks pretty dark in the pics and doesn't look faded
> *


Gold is still in surprisingly GOOD shaped,only things faded are understandibly,the door handles and engine parts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn my California ass has to go shopping soon hopefully I don't slide into anybody hno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 12:14 AM~12331065
> *Ill post it up tomorow for ya-- You'll like the pic I pROmise :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 4 2008, 09:16 AM~12333258
> *:0
> *


THe trailer looks like santas sleigh right now :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 10:32 AM~12333386
> *THe trailer looks like santas sleigh right  now :biggrin:
> *


I figured. We got about 5 inches of snow by my house :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!! I hate snow!!! :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe Wedo should come get the trailer today so he can experience a little of what we went thru :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go JR
good_time_818_riders_song_1_ - 5.77MB


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

good morning colorado !!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 4 2008, 06:29 AM~12332376
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 4 2008, 08:09 AM~12332825
> *Good Morning CO
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony and Izzy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 09:56 AM~12333095
> *Gold is still in surprisingly GOOD shaped,only things faded are understandibly,the door handles and engine parts
> *


Good deal and theres no snow here yet I heard tonight there will be though can't complain it's been pretty nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:59 AM~12333668
> *Here ya go JR
> good_time_818_riders_song_1_ - 5.77MB
> *


I clicked it and it went to the z share then straight to break.com I have never heard the song


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 10:04 AM~12333727
> *Good deal and theres no snow here yet I heard tonight there will be though can't complain it's been pretty nice
> *


suppose to be nice this weekend too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This work?
http://www.zshare.net/download/52250655c67ef2c8/


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:01 AM~12333693
> *good morning colorado !!
> *


Wuz up Tone??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:07 AM~12333752
> *suppose to be nice this weekend too :biggrin:
> *


I'll take it I just hope because of this nice weather the winter doesn't drag on and go into spring you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 10:08 AM~12333769
> *I'll take it I just hope because of this nice weather the winter doesn't drag on and go into spring you know
> *


Yeah I hear ya,so you guys decide on a dinner or picnic yet for your 10th?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:04 AM~12333717
> *What up Tony and Izzy
> *


Qus paso Homie???? I'm diggin the Trey Homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:08 AM~12333763
> *This work?
> http://www.zshare.net/download/52250655c67ef2c8/
> *


Yeah it worked I'm listening to it now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12333788
> *Qus paso Homie???? I'm diggin the Trey Homie!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,it's a start


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I better get going before it snows even more,I dunno why we moved up here to Stetson Hills......seems we get the bulk of the snow load


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:10 AM~12333786
> *Yeah I hear ya,so you guys decide on a dinner or picnic yet for your 10th?
> *


not sure yet :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2008, 08:31 AM~12332947
> *Whutz Good wit' you Felix??? call me sometime ain't talked to you in a minute...
> *


you would have to answer your phone though. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sorry bro, i couldn't pass that one up! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:08 AM~12333763
> *This work?
> http://www.zshare.net/download/52250655c67ef2c8/
> *


I didnt hear a song- I saw a video of a cheerleader gettin knocced out by a soccer ball- but
DAMN- that shit was funny.

Whenever I clic on a video- its hard to jus watch that one- and this one popped up after that-- I thought this one was pretty funny.

http://www.break.com/index/thief-gets-knocked-out-cold.html


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:11 AM~12333801
> *Thanks homie,it's a start
> *


It's more than just a start bro, no need to be humble!!!! :biggrin: 

That's a sick ass 6trey.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:22 AM~12333920
> *Im just playin,but yeah let us know what's up I'm looking forward to it this year.I say you do a picnic for sure
> *


You just want to do a picnic to show off your ride :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *impala63, MOSTHATED CC*

What up MOSTHATED..
:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 01:20 PM~12334918
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> ...


Not much homie how you doing?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 12:21 PM~12334930
> *Not much homie how you doing?
> *


Just sittin here at work watchin the snow come down.


How you guys been???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:08 AM~12333763
> *This work?
> http://www.zshare.net/download/52250655c67ef2c8/
> *


Thanks ROY.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 12:14 PM~12334871
> *It's more than just a start bro, no need to be humble!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> That's a sick ass 6trey.....
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 12:19 PM~12334915
> *You just want to do a picnic to show off your ride :biggrin:
> *


Nah I got jealous of Sean rollin in his rag last year and I was like....that's a bad ass drive ,I bet it's cooler than a mofo inna rag


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 06:59 AM~12332460
> *What's good bROther!
> *


JUST WORKING AND YOU....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 3 2008, 02:04 PM~12325144
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 12:54 PM~12335218
> *Nah I got jealous of Sean rollin in his rag last year and I was like....that's a bad ass drive ,I bet it's cooler than a mofo inna rag
> *


AS LONG IT JUICED UP OR SITTIN STOC :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 4 2008, 12:26 PM~12334968
> *Thanks ROY.........
> *


No problem homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 12:52 PM~12335198
> *Thanks dog
> *


Hit me up, I wanna check out the Trey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 03:03 PM~12336596
> *Hit me up, I wanna check out the Trey!!! :biggrin:
> *


come by and check it whenever dog,I'll pm you my new #


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

some new pics of my elco to show it's still clean if someone in Colorado is interested it's for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one more


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

hey CO!!! just thought id check out your thread :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, DaddyCaddy's Girl, *RO4LIFE 719*, Color Coated Cutty

*What's good ******?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 03:14 PM~12336734
> *some new pics of my elco to show it's still clean if someone in Colorado is interested it's for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 04:18 PM~12336784
> *AllHustle NoLove, DaddyCaddy's Girl, RO4LIFE 719, Color Coated Cutty
> 
> What's good ******?
> *


just got home fROm work :angry: and damn its cold outside


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 12:54 PM~12335218
> *Nah I got jealous of Sean rollin in his rag last year and I was like....that's a bad ass drive ,I bet it's cooler than a mofo inna rag*


* :uh: Didn't you notice mine and Ralph's face  We were sunburned like a mofo :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 03:21 PM~12336820
> *just got home fROm work :angry:  and damn its cold outside
> *


*I'm still here in Canon City, and the snow is coming down pretty damn good :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:21 PM~12336821
> *  :uh: Didn't you notice mine and Ralph's face  We were sunburned like a mofo :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 
I can always use a lil sun on tha old hat rack :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 08:57 AM~12333103
> *Damn my California ass has to go shopping soon hopefully I don't slide into anybody hno:
> *


* :uh: You ain't used to it by now? You been here half ur life almost 20 years :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 04:22 PM~12336836
> *I'm still here in Canon City, and the snow is coming down pretty damn good :angry:
> *



yea i had to finish up the school job , so i had to work today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:barf: 











:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:23 PM~12336865
> * :uh: You ain't used to it by now? You been here half ur life almost 20 years  :0
> *


Close but it's 22


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:22 PM~12336836
> *I'm still here in Canon City, and the snow is coming down pretty damn good :angry:
> *


What the hell is in Canon City?
I use to live there for like 6 months.........hated it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:29 PM~12336943
> *What the hell is in Canon City?
> I use to live there for like 6 months.........hated it
> *


*One of the branches I manage.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 4 2008, 03:32 PM~12336983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
10 stacks
Ballin outta control


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:33 PM~12336995
> *One of the branches I manage.
> *


I bet that one is doing good,buncha ghetto mofos in CC :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:33 PM~12337001
> *:0
> 10 stacks
> Ballin outta control
> *


*Stop hating foo, I remember u posting up chump change not too long ago.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:35 PM~12337035
> *I bet that one is doing good,buncha ghetto mofos in CC :biggrin:
> *


*The second best one in my region. The best is north Colorado springs.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:36 PM~12337040
> *Stop hating foo, I remember u posting up chump change not too long ago.
> *


Who's hating?
Damn I bet 20 large is chump change to you.....baller :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:37 PM~12337054
> *Who's hating?
> Damn I bet 20 large is chump change to you.....baller :angry:
> *


*Okay, maybe not "hater" I should've said "SARCASTIC".*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:37 PM~12337051
> *The second best one in my region. The best is north Colorado springs.
> *


I'm in North Springs can I get a loan with no job?
I gotta catch up to the other rag owners that are coming out next Season :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:39 PM~12337072
> *Okay, maybe not "hater" I should've said "SARCASTIC".
> *


OK OK
sarcastic.....do they really put stacks of 1k in bands with c-notes and Grants?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know that Bootykit aint gonna look right with your Rag.....you should sell it to me...... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:39 PM~12337074
> *I'm in North Springs can I get a loan with no job?
> I gotta catch up to the other rag owners that are coming out next Season :biggrin:
> *


*Why do u know all the secrets :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:43 PM~12337120
> *Why do u know all the secrets :angry:
> *


I got inside info


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:42 PM~12337116
> *You know that Bootykit aint gonna look right with your Rag.....you should sell it to me...... :biggrin:
> *


* :nono: :nono: Just came out of the chrome shop :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 04:37 PM~12337051
> *The second best one in my region. The best is north Colorado springs.
> *



there is a bunch of TROOPERS out today dont speed


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:44 PM~12337135
> *I got inside info
> *


*I think I have it figured out  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:44 PM~12337142
> * :nono:  :nono: Just came out of the chrome shop :biggrin:
> *


Damn I been looking at a few.......they are a lil pricey and GOOD luck finding one of those on ebay or Clist


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12337149
> *there is a bunch of TROOPERS out today dont speed
> *


*How am I gonna speed on the ice fool :angry: 

But good looking out  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12337149
> *there is a bunch of TROOPERS out today dont speed
> *


Damn Crazy Coloradoans........don't speed?????
There's a damn blizzard outside :loco: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 04:46 PM~12337173
> *How am I gonna speed on the ice fool :angry:
> 
> But good looking out
> *



you always go fast :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12337162
> *Damn I been looking at a few.......they are a lil pricey and GOOD luck finding one of those on ebay or Clist
> *


*Ralph might have 1 for sale :dunno: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12337161
> *I think I have it figured out
> *


You should
Roy=no comp not gonna be ready
Adan=no comp.....ghettofabulous
?=no comp not gonna be ready
?= :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:33 PM~12337001
> *:0
> 10 stacks
> Ballin outta control
> *



Six is a BANK *****--he works for the goverment-- this is pRObably jus what he has in his dresser :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 03:49 PM~12337209
> *Six is a BANK *****--he works for the goverment--  this is pRObably jus what he has in his dresser :biggrin:
> *


Or he has a high price ass lawyer and is about to pay him :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:50 PM~12337220
> *Or he has a high price ass lawyer and is about to pay him :0
> *


NOT WITH JUS TEN STAX- NOT EVEN DOUBLE THAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 03:52 PM~12337236
> *NOT WITH JUS TEN STAX- NOT EVEN DOUBLE THAT
> *


 :0 
You must not just be facing a DUI :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*25K Minimum on a fed case :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Lawyers be breakin mofos  






And I thought about investing my money in crops :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 03:54 PM~12337260
> *25K Minimum on a fed case :angry:
> *


 :0 
That's a fuckin Rag.....a really nice rag :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:13 PM~12336718
> *come by and check it whenever dog,I'll pm you my new #
> *



:thumbsup: 

Don't forget foo!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 4 2008, 03:54 PM~12337260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got somebody that can take care of you on the crop thing LEGALY-- but IVE GOTTA get royalties


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish that shit was mine...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH*


What up RO Fam!!!!! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 03:56 PM~12337283
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Don't forget foo!!!!!
> *


Sent,,,,, Imma be gone for a bit though but if ya wanna swing by this evening Imma be here watching the game


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 04:58 PM~12337307
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH
> What up RO Fam!!!!! :wave:
> *



whats up izz


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 04:00 PM~12337319
> *whats up izz
> *


Not much Homie...wuz crackin wit ya???


How ya like that cold ass snow?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 03:58 PM~12337307
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH
> What up RO Fam!!!!! :wave:
> *


What up BIG IZZ- whats good wit ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 05:01 PM~12337329
> *Not much Homie...wuz crackin wit ya???
> How ya like that cold ass snow?
> *



not much bRO just chillen, i hate this shitty ass weather. i work outside


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 04:01 PM~12337330
> *What up BIG IZZ- whats good wit ya
> *



I'm just sittin here at my counter at work, watchin the snow and fuckin around on lil!!! :biggrin: 

My boss is gone....


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 04:02 PM~12337335
> *not much bRO just chillen, i hate this shitty ass weather. i work outside
> *



Damn, that sucks Homie cause its cold as hell!!! Did you work all day today??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is your chromer sean i need some chrome plating done show me their work


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 04:58 PM~12337307
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH
> What up RO Fam!!!!! :wave:
> *



Watchin the clock so I can leave this place and go to the NUGGETS GAME! :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up ROy- you didnt reply-- you dont wanna pay me royalties or what :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 05:04 PM~12337358
> *Damn, that sucks Homie cause its cold as hell!!! Did you work all day today??
> *



yea a half day and fROze my ass off


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12337380
> *Watchin the clock so I can leave this place and go to the NUGGETS GAME!  :0
> *


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12337389
> *yea a half day and fROze my ass off
> *


Damn......well at least its over. Time to kick back and drink a few CoROnas huh??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 05:09 PM~12337410
> *NICE!!!!!!
> *



Yea..its my first one this year. My boy usually gets me at least 5 games a year.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You can tell it's getting cold there is a lot of mofo's in the Co topic again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12337383
> *Whats up ROy- you didnt reply-- you dont wanna pay me royalties or what :angry:
> *


nah I decided Imma lay back on this unemployment rocking chair til times get better :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:18 PM~12337487
> *nah I decided Imma lay back on this unemployment rocking chair til times get better :biggrin:
> *


Damn- aint that only like 1500 a month for you??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:12 PM~12337440
> *Yea..its my first one this year. My boy usually gets me at least 5 games a year.
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 04:14 PM~12337452
> *You can tell it's getting cold there is a lot of mofo's in the Co topic again
> *











*I KNOW HUH?!?!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12337504
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 04:20 PM~12337500
> *Damn- aint that only like 1500 a month for you??
> *


Like 1700 but my wife has a GOOD job


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2008, 05:05 PM~12337365
> *Who is your chromer sean i need some chrome plating done show me their work
> *



whats up ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 4 2008, 04:12 PM~12337440
> *Yea..its my first one this year. My boy usually gets me at least 5 games a year.
> *


Pepsi center is nice I've had lub seats for the past 2 years....when they played them bad ass *LAKERS* of course


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:18 PM~12337487
> *nah I decided Imma lay back on this unemployment rocking chair til times get better :biggrin:
> *


 
:twak: 

Get your ass to work foo!!!!









J/k bro...I got your pm too..I'll hit you up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 04:25 PM~12337548
> *:twak:
> 
> Get your ass to work foo!!!!
> ...


If there was work believe me I'd be on it.....sucks sitting at home all day
Aint shit out there right now :angry: 
Gimme a llamada I'll be home round 730


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12337504
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> *



It is...two rows up. Almost on the court :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:24 PM~12337538
> *Pepsi center is nice I've had LAKERS</span> of course
> *


*CLUB**


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 05:24 PM~12337538
> *Pepsi center is nice I've had lub seats for the past 2 years....when they played them bad ass LAKERS of course
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rey


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:22 PM~12337515
> *Like 1700 but my wife has a GOOD job
> *


*Yeah that Trey is gonna be hers by summer :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 4 2008, 05:07 PM~12337873
> *Yeah that Trey is gonna be hers by summer :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12337903
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 05:23 PM~12337530
> *whats up ivan
> *


Not much dogg just freezing in wyoming


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2008, 07:21 PM~12338402
> *Not much dogg just freezing in wyoming
> *



whats it like up there


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

does anyone know if GOODTIMES is still talking about the toy drive?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 07:33 PM~12338520
> *whats it like up there
> *


The wind never seems to stop blowing wich makes it even worse when its cold outside during winter seems like its normally 20-during winter and summers are never last that long


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2008, 08:21 PM~12339005
> *The wind never seems to stop blowing wich makes it even worse when its cold outside during winter seems like its normally 20-during winter and summers are never last that long
> *


How you been Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been alright busy working and dealing with two rides sometimes it burns a guy out and gets frustrating the car part anyways.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2008, 08:45 PM~12339270
> *I've been alright busy working and dealing with two rides sometimes it burns a guy out and gets frustrating the car part anyways.
> *


I hear ya there homeboy I've been playing with my motorcycle lately trying to build that so I can get my cruise on :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 09:41 PM~12339879
> *I hear ya there homeboy I've been playing with my motorcycle lately trying to build that so I can get my cruise on :biggrin:
> *


THERES A BIKER RUN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 4 2008, 09:41 PM~12339891
> *THERES A BIKER RUN THIS WEEKEND
> *


I'd have to push my bike at this point  but it'll be done by time the spring comes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2008, 06:33 PM~12338520
> *whats it like up there
> *


FUC RAWLINGS- FUC CHEYENNE - FUC ALL OF WYOMING AND ALL THE SNITCH ASS ****** UP THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 


Except for you OVERTIME- :biggrin: 

BUT FUC THE REST OF WYOMING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, *thirtymax*


What up big dawg- Wheres them pics :biggrin: Any of em will do--
show me a buccet- I dont give a fuc- I like seeing projects :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 4 2008, 08:41 PM~12339891
> *THERES A BIKER RUN THIS WEEKEND
> *


You and chuc are takin the 50s out arent ya? :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND COLO RYDERS 505 GOODTIMES PASSING THRU


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 4 2008, 09:22 PM~12340536
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND COLO RYDERS 505 GOODTIMES PASSING THRU
> 
> 
> ...


*Q~VO LE..............*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado Ryders!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

One day closer to the fights.................. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO ITZ FRIDAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 4 2008, 06:34 PM~12338529
> *does anyone know if GOODTIMES is still talking about the toy drive?
> *


We're not really having a drive Chris.We are gonna choose a homeless shelter and donate to them out of our own pockets.Paul right now is finding a homeless shelter.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 08:16 AM~12343224
> *We're not really having a drive Chris.We are gonna choose a homeless shelter and donate to them out of our own pockets.Paul right now is finding a homeless shelter.
> *


*GOOD LOOKEN OUT FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE AT THIS TIME OF YEAR......GOODTIMES*


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh behalf of my husbands request I am posting here in the Colorado Topic. For those of you who don't know, my husband is Cipie of the Southern Colorado Rollerz Only Family. Its very hard for me to come on here and do this knowing that Cipie loves his car but at Cipies request he as asked me to let everyone know that he is selling his 79 Monte. He is experiencing serious Legal issues and we have come to the conclusion that we don't have any other choice. Right now he is facing spending Christmas away from me and our two boys. We just need everyone's help in assisting us in selling his car. I appreciate anything anyone can do for us at this time. If anyone would like to speak with me personally, plz PM me and I'll give you a call. On Cipie's behalf, thank you!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Dec 5 2008, 09:37 AM~12343804
> *Oh behalf of my husbands request I am posting here in the Colorado Topic.  For those of you who don't know, my husband is Cipie of the Southern Colorado Rollerz Only Family.  Its very hard for me to come on here and do this knowing that Cipie loves his car but at Cipies request he as asked me to let everyone know that he is selling his 79 Monte.  He is experiencing serious Legal issues and we have come to the conclusion that we don't have any other choice.  Right now he is facing spending Christmas away from me and our two boys.  We just need everyone's help in assisting us in selling his car.  I appreciate anything anyone can do for us at this time.  If anyone would like to speak with me personally, plz PM me and I'll give you a call.  On Cipie's behalf, thank you!
> *


*ILL PUT THE WORD OUT ON MY END GOD BLESS AND GOODLUCK!!!*


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

For those of you who may not know this is Cipie's family.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell Cip he's in our prayers and price and info on the car would be appreciated.We have a prospect or two looking for something


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Dec 5 2008, 09:37 AM~12343804
> *Oh behalf of my husbands request I am posting here in the Colorado Topic.  For those of you who don't know, my husband is Cipie of the Southern Colorado Rollerz Only Family.  Its very hard for me to come on here and do this knowing that Cipie loves his car but at Cipies request he as asked me to let everyone know that he is selling his 79 Monte.  He is experiencing serious Legal issues and we have come to the conclusion that we don't have any other choice.  Right now he is facing spending Christmas away from me and our two boys.  We just need everyone's help in assisting us in selling his car.  I appreciate anything anyone can do for us at this time.  If anyone would like to speak with me personally, plz PM me and I'll give you a call.  On Cipie's behalf, thank you!
> *



Hope everything works out for your family!!!!

We'll start puttin the word out.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 08:16 AM~12343224
> *We're not really having a drive Chris.We are gonna choose a homeless shelter and donate to them out of our own pockets.Paul right now is finding a homeless shelter.
> *


cool, thanks for the info Roy. i was just curious because my family and i do the adopt a family every year but this year they change their format up a little and we dont really like the way they are going.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12344126
> *Tell Cip he's in our prayers and price and info on the car would be appreciated.We have a prospect or two looking for something
> *


Sup Homie!!! Sorry i didn't call but I didn't make it home last night till 9:00  


I'll try and hit you up this weekend, besides that whats new GOODTIMER???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 5 2008, 10:11 AM~12344145
> *Sup Homie!!! Sorry i didn't call but I didn't make it home last night till 9:00
> I'll try and hit you up this weekend, besides that whats new GOODTIMER???
> *


Nothing much dog hoping it warms up a lil so I can get some work done in the garage


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!






:wave: :wave: :wave: 





hno: hno: 666 posts hno: hno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12344126
> *Tell Cip he's in our prayers and price and info on the car would be appreciated.We have a prospect or two looking for something
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 5 2008, 10:10 AM~12344144
> *cool, thanks for the info Roy. i was just curious because my family and i do the adopt a family every year but this year they change their format up a little and we dont really like the way they are going.
> *


Thats cool dog if you want in or info on what we decide to do lemme know


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:12 AM~12344160
> *Nothing much dog hoping it warms up a lil so I can get some work done in the garage
> *



Should be warm tomorrow.....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

COOL, THANKS ROY I WILL DEFINATELY YOU KNOW.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

NEW MEXICO PASSING THRU......WHAT UP CO.? HOPE ALL IS WELL UP NORTH!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:   

VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS SHOWING LOVE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12344191
> *Should be warm tomorrow.....
> *


Yeah but that fight is tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12344197
> *NEW MEXICO PASSING THRU......WHAT UP CO.? HOPE ALL IS WELL UP NORTH!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:16 AM~12344201
> *Yeah but that fight is tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

Here are the Pics. We are asking $8,000 but its NEGOTIABLE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Cipies troubles hope everything works out


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 12:12 PM~12345267
> *Sorry to hear about Cipies troubles hope everything works out
> *


X2 let Cipie know he's also in my familys prayers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sorry Ivan.. I had to do it hahaha.. 
damn Roy you should have heard it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 5 2008, 12:32 PM~12345440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sorry Ivan.. I had to do it hahaha..
> damn Roy you should have heard it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 5 2008, 01:06 PM~12345705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Told him his car was reported stolen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah he told me :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahaha he said I sounded whiter then you hahaha


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*We will do everything we can to get this car sold for Cip.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO??? Hope everything works out for Cipie and his family... and Chris I caught your slick comment :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2008, 02:12 PM~12346205
> *Whutz Good CO??? Hope everything works out for Cipie and his family... and Chris I caught your slick comment  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up Homie!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 5 2008, 07:08 PM~12348075
> *TTT
> *



WHAT UP ******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 5 2008, 06:08 PM~12348075
> *TTT
> *


*You like that video :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* impala63, OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove, FIRMEX*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: Whats up everyone.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally 10,000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12349399
> *Finally 10,000 posts :biggrin:
> *


HEY LARRY--


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 5 2008, 09:24 PM~12349984
> *HEY LARRY--
> *



MY #2,000 post :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12349995
> *MY #2,000 post :biggrin:
> *


kicking ass and taking names :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63

*MOST HATED*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12349399
> *Finally 10,000 posts :biggrin:
> *


YOU BE WHORING IT UP :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12349399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: fuckn whores :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Chuck? :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12350179
> *kicking ass and taking names :cheesy:
> *



Fuc ya homie-- 2000 post in 4 months :biggrin: 
well actualy Im lyin-- 3 of those post were fROm bac in 2005 when I first registered


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 5 2008, 11:23 PM~12350586
> *Fuc ya homie-- 2000 post in 4 months :biggrin:
> well actualy Im lyin-- 3 of those post were fROm bac in 2005 when I first registered
> *


damn


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:23 PM~12350586
> *Fuc ya homie-- 2000 post in 4 months :biggrin:
> well actualy Im lyin-- 3 of those post were fROm bac in 2005 when I first registered
> *


go to Off Topic more and your post count won't go up as much


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 10:38 PM~12350735
> *go to Off Topic more and your post count won't go up as much
> *


How funy- I am actualy in OFF TOPIC wuite a bit :biggrin: 
Not as much as you-- but still quite a bit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 10:34 PM~12350698
> *damn
> *


 :biggrin: 
DAMN LIL IS SO ADDICTIVE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 PM~12350826
> *How funy- I am actualy in OFF TOPIC wuite a bit :biggrin:
> Not as much as you-- but still quite a bit
> *


I see you in there but not very much


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 10:04 PM~12350400
> *whats up Chuck? :wave:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719

this is Chuck right?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 11:57 PM~12350866
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 10:57 PM~12350866
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...



NO NO NO--- chuc is RO 4 LIFE719

Thats Kevin


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 6 2008, 12:03 AM~12350897
> *NO NO NO--- chuc is RO 4 LIFE719
> 
> Thats Kevin
> *


thanx Adam


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 5 2008, 11:01 PM~12350885
> *:no:
> *


sorry homie I thought that was Chucks name Kevin


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 6 2008, 12:12 AM~12350951
> *sorry homie I thought that was Chucks name Kevin
> *


no pROblem


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 11:57 PM~12350866
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


Don't worry Chris I have them all mixed up too after all of them switched names and all that stuff


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 5 2008, 11:13 PM~12350956
> *no pROblem
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 5 2008, 10:58 PM~12350325
> *YOU BE WHORING IT UP :0
> *


and you know this mannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 12:15 AM~12350967
> *Don't worry Chris I have them all mixed up too after all of them switched names and all that stuff
> *


sorry Larry did not mean to confuse ya
:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 11:15 PM~12350967
> *Don't worry Chris I have them all mixed up too after all of them switched names and all that stuff
> *


so who is Kevin the one with the purple car? shit I'm all fuckd up at home and your cousion was supposed to come over to drink a beer but he's down JR's drinking


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 6 2008, 12:19 AM~12350995
> *so who is Kevin the one with the purple car? shit I'm all fuckd up at home and your cousion was supposed to come over to drink a beer but he's down JR's drinking
> *


nope thats Jay


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 6 2008, 12:19 AM~12350995
> *your cousion was supposed to come over to drink a beer but he's down JR's drinking
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 6 2008, 12:18 AM~12350991
> *sorry Larry did not mean to confuse ya
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 5 2008, 02:24 PM~12345836
> *Told him his car was reported stolen
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 5 2008, 11:04 PM~12350400
> *whats up Chuck? :wave:
> *



WHATS UP CHRIS?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 6 2008, 01:58 AM~12351551
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP BROTHA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 01:58 AM~12351553
> *WHAT UP BROTHA
> *


BUDDY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:01 AM~12351564
> *BUDDY!!!
> *




:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 5 2008, 07:15 PM~12348155
> *You like that video :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THOUGHT ABOUT IT ALL DAY TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:04 AM~12351575
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: THOUGHT ABOUT IT ALL DAY TODAY  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:02 AM~12351570
> *:wave:
> *


READY FOR tomorROw


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:06 AM~12351587
> *READY FOR tomorROw
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: IS LARRY STILL BRINGING HIS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:08 AM~12351592
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  IS LARRY STILL BRINGING HIS BIKE :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: how many of us are going


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:09 AM~12351595
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: how many of us are going
> *



MAYBE 10 TO 15 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:10 AM~12351601
> *MAYBE 10 TO 15 :biggrin:
> *


remind me to bring my camera :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:18 AM~12351628
> *remind me to bring my camera  :biggrin:
> *



FO SHIZZLE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:23 AM~12351645
> *FO SHIZZLE
> *


what are you doing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:25 AM~12351650
> *what are you doing
> *



JUST GOT HOME A MINUTE AGO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:27 AM~12351657
> *JUST GOT HOME A MINUTE AGO
> *


bring me some taco star


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:30 AM~12351669
> *bring me some taco star
> *



:uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:31 AM~12351671
> *:uh:
> *


lets go eat


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:32 AM~12351675
> *lets go eat
> *



LOL COME PICK ME UP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:33 AM~12351677
> *LOL COME PICK ME UP
> *


its your turn to drive


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:37 AM~12351689
> *its your turn to drive
> *







:uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2008, 02:40 AM~12351695
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


everything is in the north


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:30 AM~12351669
> *bring me some taco star
> *



what the fuck is taco star??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 6 2008, 03:27 AM~12351808
> *what the fuck is taco star??
> *


Taco Star... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
itz just a taco shop...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 5 2008, 05:21 PM~12347302
> *Wuz up Homie!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

and whut up wit' the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *impala63*
Whats up Jr?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 08:56 AM~12352160
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
> Whats up Jr?
> *


Nada just fighting with joe.What you doing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 6 2008, 09:02 AM~12352188
> *Nada just fighting with joe.What you doing?
> *


Just at work looking at LIL thats all Tell Joe to be cool :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 09:03 AM~12352192
> *Just at work looking at LIL thats all Tell Joe to be cool :biggrin:
> *


Shit I forgot you had to work this morning.Joe is always cool........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 6 2008, 09:10 AM~12352227
> *Shit I forgot you had to work this morning.Joe is always cool........
> *


I didn't  Yeah he's cool


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HERE'S YOUR HERO SEAN!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 6 2008, 10:14 AM~12352744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 11:15 PM~12350967
> *Don't worry Chris I have them all mixed up too after all of them switched names and all that stuff
> *


 :nono: -NOT ALL OF US :biggrin:


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 5 2008, 01:46 PM~12346009
> *We will do everything we can to get this car sold for Cip.
> *


Thanks I need all the help I can get at this point. Cip is locked down! :angry:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

NEW YEARS EVE PARTY AT MY HOUSE. DOIN IT BIG AGAIN THIS YEAR.ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME.. LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED IN COMING. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 6 2008, 10:14 AM~12352744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 6 2008, 01:09 PM~12353617
> *NEW YEARS EVE PARTY AT MY HOUSE. DOIN IT BIG AGAIN THIS YEAR.ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME.. LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED IN COMING. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can you hook up a web cam- so I can atleast see the stupid drunk shit goin on :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 6 2008, 02:09 PM~12353617
> *NEW YEARS EVE PARTY AT MY HOUSE. DOIN IT BIG AGAIN THIS YEAR.ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME.. LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED IN COMING. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 6 2008, 10:14 AM~12352744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's cool MY HERO is gonna make me some ferria  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 03:46 PM~12354317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Last chance......I'm taking any and all wagers from every one and any one! I got De La Hoya. Who wants in?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 04:46 PM~12354317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 6 2008, 05:05 PM~12354419
> *Cool pic.
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: TOPTHIS, MOSTHATED CC

*MOST HATED* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 6 2008, 03:49 PM~12354336
> *Last chance......I'm taking any and all wagers from every one and any one! I got De La Hoya. Who wants in?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope you didnt lose all of your money that you r building that rag with I like Delahoya but he didnt do anything at all.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 6 2008, 03:49 PM~12354336
> *Last chance......I'm taking any and all wagers from every one and any one! I got De La Hoya. Who wants in?
> *










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted a mexican to beat that fool I know Morales did but you know what I mean


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 6 2008, 10:02 PM~12356999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TOLD HIM!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 6 2008, 11:10 PM~12357567
> *I TOLD HIM!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wonder what his total loss equals?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 12:18 AM~12357619
> *I wonder what his total loss equals?
> *


He's probably down to his shorts the way he was putting the bet out there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 11:19 PM~12357622
> *He's probably down to his shorts the way he was putting the bet out there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up rollerz !!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Dec 6 2008, 11:22 PM~12357641
> *what up rollerz !!!
> *


Whats up *****-- did you see my post fROm earlier?


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pic Mr. Fleetwood where was it taken at?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 01:44 AM~12358106
> *nice pic Mr. Fleetwood where was it taken at?
> *


i took it on the way to bernaillio for the parade awhile ago. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:02 AM~12358217
> *i took it on the way to bernaillio for the parade awhile ago. :biggrin:
> *


oh so thats your ride??


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 02:25 AM~12358333
> *oh so thats your ride??
> *


yeah thats one of them homie :biggrin: hopping going 60 on the freeway.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:26 AM~12358338
> *yeah that one of them homie
> *


I got a chance at a bad ass blue one with a partial frame wrap and shit but doubt I'll trade the elco for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:26 AM~12358338
> *yeah thats one of them homie :biggrin: hopping going 60 on the freeway.
> *


Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 02:27 AM~12358344
> *I got a chance at a bad ass blue one with a partial frame wrap and shit but doubt I'll trade the elco for it
> *


tha elco has alot of work in it ,id keep it if i was you ,doz the blu tc have chrome undies?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:29 AM~12358360
> *tha elco has alot of work in it ,id keep it if i was you ,doz the blu tc have chrome undies?
> *


just the front suspension is chrome and a brand new paint job, with brand new interior real nice setup


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 02:29 AM~12358354
> *Thats what I'm talking about
> *


 :biggrin: im gonna sell the t.c and the cad deville ,if any one interstead.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:31 AM~12358365
> *:biggrin: im gonna sell the t.c and the cad deville ,if any one interstead.
> *


post a pic of the caddy


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that fucker is pretty nice the pics are small but it's nice where did you get it or did you build it?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 02:38 AM~12358388
> *that fucker is pretty nice the pics are small but it's nice where did you get it or did you build it?
> *


GOT IT FROM A GT MEMBER FROM PHEONIX ,THEN ADDED ON TO IT .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:41 AM~12358405
> *GOT IT FROM A GT MEMBER FROM PHEONIX ,THEN ADDED ON TO IT .
> *


   good luck with the sale homie peeps is broke these days I'm lfted84s brother by the way but I'm sure you already knew that


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 02:42 AM~12358412
> *   good luck with the sale homie peeps is broke these days I'm lfted84s brother by the way but I'm sure you already knew that
> *


YA I KNOW THATS YOUR BRO , IM NOT REALLY TRYN TO PUSH THE SALE ,DONT REALLY MATTER TO MUCH ,ID RATHER TRADE FOR A 63 HT ,JUS A GOOD RUNNING ONE AND HALF WAY DECENT ATLEAST


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 02:45 AM~12358428
> *YA I KNOW THATS YOUR BRO , IM NOT REALLY TRYN TO PUSH THE SALE ,DONT REALLY MATTER TO MUCH ,ID RATHER TRADE FOR A 63 HT ,JUS A GOOD RUNNING ONE AND HALF WAY DECENT ATLEAST
> *


you don't have the vert anymore?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co sorry to hear about cip


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO?* :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 12:13 AM~12357964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 AM~12359006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *BigTigger R.O., 303hyna*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 01:37 AM~12358383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 AM~12359006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 AM~12359344
> *:angry:
> *


why the long face Sean :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2008, 11:46 PM~12357393
> *I wanted a mexican to beat that fool I know Morales did but you know what I mean
> *


 :uh: well De La Hoya got his ass whooped!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
didn't even win a round in my book!!! Whutz good Sean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! I like the freestyle Swiph!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What about them BRONCOS, haters??? chalk another one up... not the most impressive but got the job done... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 6 2008, 11:35 PM~12357749
> *Whats up *****-- did you see my post fROm earlier?
> *


yeah i got it set up 4 u already..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 01:00 PM~12360149
> *why the long face Sean :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I am bROke ass ****** now!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 04:30 PM~12361175
> *:uh: well De La Hoya got his ass whooped!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> didn't even win a round in my book!!! Whutz good Sean!!!  :biggrin:
> *



*All is good except my bank account :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 05:12 PM~12361440
> *What about them BRONCOS, haters??? chalk another one up... not the most impressive but got the job done...  :biggrin:
> *


X 76 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 05:54 PM~12361799
> *I am bROke ass ****** now!
> *


so now is not a good time to ask for a loan? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had to get our cruise on :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I rolled my ride to work today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It was a nice day today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 07:27 PM~12362084
> *It was a nice day today
> *


Hell yeah I busted a cruise and I brought the 59 to work yesterday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 06:12 PM~12361933
> *so now is not a good time to ask for a loan? :0  :biggrin:
> *


*No, it's CHRISTmas month too :angry: It wasn't as much as it could of been thank God.
Last night Lou, the guy with the black hummer truck on 28's that was at out our bbq wanted to bet a stack. I agreed, then he said no and changed it to $500. By the end of our conversation he changed the bet to $50. God was definately on my side  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:25 PM~12362059
> *Had to get our cruise on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you want to know what would make that car look better Roy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:25 PM~12362059
> *Had to get our cruise on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Donde la placa?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:34 PM~12362140
> *Donde la placa?
> *


oh oh maybe he's not in GOODTIMES no more :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 06:32 PM~12362120
> *No, it's CHRISTmas month too :angry: It wasn't as much as it could of been thank God.
> Last night Lou, the guy with the black hummer truck on 28's that was at out our bbq wanted to bet a stack. I agreed, then he said no and changed it to $500. By the end of our conversation he changed the bet to $50. God was definately on my side
> *


then you luckd out fuckr  and I was going to take you up on a bet but my lady said no because I don't bet but I was sure of what was going to happen :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:34 PM~12362147
> *oh oh maybe he's not in GOODTIMES no more  :biggrin:
> *


*EASTSIDE Lowride :dunno: :dunno: 






:biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 06:33 PM~12362135
> *you want to know what would make that car look better Roy?
> *


let me tell you  
me in the driver seat and the car in my name :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:36 PM~12362156
> *EASTSIDE Lowride :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what I thought then I seen his info and sometimes he types GOODTIMES but under his pic it says GOOD TIMES so I don't know which one it is???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:37 PM~12362163
> *thats what I thought then I seen his info and sometimes he types GOODTIMES but under his pic it says GOOD TIMES so I don't know which one it is???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Who is the president of GT in colorado now :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:39 PM~12362175
> *Who is the president of GT in colorado now :0
> *


Jerry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:39 PM~12362180
> *Jerry
> *


*Damn then the meetings are always gonna be at the bar :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:40 PM~12362187
> *Damn then the meetings are always gonna be at the bar :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And they'll start with Hey hey hey hey I I I I love you guys mannnnnn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 06:33 PM~12362135
> *you want to know what would make that car look better Roy?
> *


you in the drivers seat? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:41 PM~12362198
> *And they'll start with Hey hey hey hey I I I I love you guys mannnnnn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 06:34 PM~12362140
> *Donde la placa?
> *


it's not plaqueable


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:41 PM~12362200
> *you in the drivers seat? :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: Right answer, but 4 minutes late :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 06:40 PM~12362187
> *Damn then the meetings are always gonna be at the bar :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there going to have to drag him out the bar after the meetings :cheesy: that crazy fuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 07:42 PM~12362207
> *it's not plaqueable
> *


so what do you have to do to make it plaquable? besides get out and let Chris in :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:43 PM~12362218
> *there going to have to drag him out the bar after the meetings :cheesy: that crazy fuck
> *


by the 3rd meeting he'll have a job there :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:42 PM~12362207
> *it's not plaqueable
> *


* :uh: fROm the pics it looks plaqueable. I would plaque it, but then again I haven't seen it live. 

GOOD to see you steppen up the standards.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 06:42 PM~12362211
> * :uh: Right answer, but 4 minutes late :cheesy:
> *


i was gone....lol fuckin Jerry :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:41 PM~12362200
> *you in the drivers seat? :biggrin:
> *


no ****  just put my name on the titel and we will be good


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:44 PM~12362233
> *by the 3rd meeting he'll have a job there :cheesy:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


And by the 5th meeting the bar will be named after him :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:45 PM~12362244
> *no ****  just put my name on the titel and we will be good
> *


aww shit one more and you hit 2gs :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We are upping standards and we would have plaqued it a year or so ago but it's up to me to set an example of what we want


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:45 PM~12362247
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> And by the 5th meeting the bar will be named after him :cheesy:
> *


if he' doesn't get fired by then


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12362253
> *We are upping standards and we would have plaqued it a year or so ago but it's up to me to set an example of what we want
> *


  way to lead


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:44 PM~12362233
> *by the 3rd meeting he'll have a job there :cheesy:
> *


free drinks for everyone :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:46 PM~12362253
> *We are upping standards and we would have plaqued it a year or so ago but it's up to me to set an example of what we want
> *


*I have always believed QUALITY over QUANTITY. Too bad the rest of my club worldwide don't see it that way. *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:47 PM~12362264
> *free drinks for everyone :cheesy:
> *


fuck where did I get 2gs fucking 1200 only :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:45 PM~12362248
> *aww shit one more and you hit 2gs :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: 1200 Fawker*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:48 PM~12362275
> *fuck where did I get 2gs fucking 1200 only :biggrin:
> *


*Since you can't count, you should let me hold on to your money so you don't get ripped off by any one :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

drove the car from 10 am til 530 damn that fucker is smooth I may not even lift it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:48 PM~12362275
> *fuck where did I get 2gs fucking 1200 only :biggrin:
> *


put the beer down fuckr or put your glasses on


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:50 PM~12362298
> *drove the car from 10 am til 530 damn that fucker is smooth I may not even lift it
> *


* :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

Add some accumilators* (sp) and you will be fine, or at least bag it.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah and we hit 1700 bitches!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:49 PM~12362294
> *Since you can't count, you should let me hold on to your money so you don't get ripped off by any one :cheesy:
> *


do you have something that can hold change?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:51 PM~12362309
> * :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Add some accumilators* (sp) and you will be fine, or at least bag it.
> *


I'm all for unlifted actually my 59 is not gonna be lifted or bagged


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 06:49 PM~12362294
> *Since you can't count, you should let me hold on to your money so you don't get ripped off by any one :cheesy:
> *


 :0 let me borrow some of his money then


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:50 PM~12362301
> *put the beer down fuckr or put your glasses on
> *


I better bust the bottom out of a couple of mayonese jars and try them on :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:53 PM~12362339
> *:0 let me borrow some of his money then
> *


  bring some penny rolls


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:53 PM~12362338
> *I'm all for unlifted actually my 59 is not gonna be lifted or bagged
> *


if it was mine I would lift it and I have a job for you I need you to knock out Michelle shes tring to still the rims you sold to me because the adapters that Albet gave me fit her van :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:53 PM~12362338
> *I'm all for unlifted actually my 59 is not gonna be lifted or bagged
> *


*I'll pretend I didn't just read that. Hydraulics is a staple in lowriding, IMO. Having hydraulics or at least airbags is what makes cruising that much more FUN, and gains the attention of that future lowriding kid! Just my .02  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:52 PM~12362330
> *do you have something that can hold change?
> *


*That's funny!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:57 PM~12362377
> *I'll pretend I didn't just read that. Hydraulics is a staple in lowriding, IMO. Having hydraulics or at least airbags is what makes cruising that much more FUN, and gains the attention of that future lowriding kid! Just my .02
> *


yeah but I have no self control


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:54 PM~12362353
> * bring some penny rolls
> *


so you want me to pick up your pennys from the alley that you throw away so I could look like a bum looking for cans?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

Don't be scared, come out and play!


4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, GOODTIMESROY*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:57 PM~12362373
> *if it was mine I would lift it and I have a job for you I need you to knock out Michelle shes tring to still the rims you sold to me because the adapters that Albet gave me fit her van :angry:
> *


I'll do it because you never know when I'm gonna ask to buy them back :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:00 PM~12362408
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> Don't be scared, come out and play!
> ...


it's Chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, *RO4LIFE 719*, GOODTIMESROY

*Did you save me any cake :biggrin:*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:00 PM~12362408
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> Don't be scared, come out and play!
> ...


thats me fuckr :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 07:59 PM~12362402
> *so you want me to pick up your pennys from the alley that you throw away so I could look like a bum looking for cans?
> *


djmikethecholodj or whatever his name is told me I pick up cans and bottles for a living


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:01 PM~12362418
> *it's Chris
> *


*Ahh, must be hiding fROm some one in OT :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:01 PM~12362426
> *djmikethecholodj or whatever his name is told me I pick up cans and bottles for a living
> *


*If that's what you did to build your Elco, then I am quitting my job tomorROw :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:01 PM~12362420
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> Did you save me any cake :biggrin:
> *



yup come by the house before i eat it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:04 PM~12362450
> *If that's what you did to build your Elco, then I am quitting my job tomorROw :cheesy:
> *


I got some extra plastic bags homie lets get to work :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 07:05 PM~12362462
> *yup come by the house before i eat it :biggrin:
> *


*What kind is it?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 08:05 PM~12362462
> *yup come by the house before i eat it :biggrin:
> *


I'll be right there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:05 PM~12362467
> *What kind is it?
> *



white


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 7 2008, 07:01 PM~12362426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: don't need to hide from any punks in Off Topic I could hold my own


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:05 PM~12362465
> *I got some extra plastic bags homie lets get to work :biggrin:
> *


*Now I can recover fROm my loss last night :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I got some unplaqueable cars for sale my cars arent even as nice as roys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12362480
> *white
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:07 PM~12362488
> *Now I can recover fROm my loss last night :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12362489
> *I got some unplaqueable cars for sale my cars arent even as nice as roys
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:08 PM~12362498
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



my grandma cant eat chocolate :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12362489
> *I got some unplaqueable cars for sale my cars arent even as nice as roys
> *


*What's good Ivan? Long time no talk to perRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:07 PM~12362488
> *Now I can recover fROm my loss last night :biggrin:
> *


*No time to loose robin to the batmobile* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 07:09 PM~12362523
> *my grandma cant eat chocolate :angry:
> *


*Why, does it mess up her depends?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:07 PM~12362489
> *I got some unplaqueable cars for sale my cars arent even as nice as roys
> *


what you got for sale homie?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

if i am not mistaken that picture looks like Roy is sitting in Wrinkles driveway. am i right Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:10 PM~12362539
> *Why, does it mess up her depends?
> *


dasss cold :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12362524
> *What's good Ivan? Long time no talk to perRO!
> *


Whats up dogg hows your car coming along ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:10 PM~12362529
> *No time to loose robin to the batmobile  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Robin requests to drive!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:11 PM~12362553
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Robin requests to drive!
> *


*NONSENSE get in*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:10 PM~12362540
> *what you got for sale homie?
> *


 :0 I thought you only had penny's :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Glen?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 7 2008, 08:10 PM~12362541
> *if i am not mistaken that picture looks like Roy is sitting in Wrinkles driveway. am i right Roy?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 7 2008, 08:12 PM~12362565
> *:0 I thought you only had penny's :scrutinize:
> *


I do bro but there the chiny ones and they play tricks on you when you look at them :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

aww shit new mex in the house


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: cold hard cash, MOSTHATED CC, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:11 PM~12362549
> *Whats up dogg hows your car coming along ?
> *


*Not too much pROgress since it's been in the shop :angry: 

A lot of the delay is on me. I was originally gonna go with kandy apple red paint, but I'm kinda having a change of heart on the color, so I put them on hold. The shitty thing is the chassie is already complete, and the frame is already powder coated, striped, and leafed. *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:13 PM~12362579
> *I do bro but there the chiny ones and they play tricks on you when you look at them :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:12 PM~12362560
> *NONSENSE get in
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Rob is painting your car ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:15 PM~12362616
> *Not too much pROgress since it's been in the shop :angry:
> 
> A lot of the delay is on me. I was originally gonna go with kandy apple red paint, but I'm kinda having a change of heart on the color, so I put them on hold. The shitty thing is the chassie is already complete, and the frame is already powder coated, striped, and leafed.
> *


the loss isn't that bad with a powder coated stripped and leafed frame is the suspension chromed as well?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:10 PM~12362539
> *Why, does it mess up her depends?
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12362641
> *Rob is painting your car ?
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:17 PM~12362642
> *the loss isn't that bad with a powder coated stripped and leafed frame is the suspension chromed as well?
> *


*Maybe not that much of a loss for you, but a $1200 loss for me is a lot!

It has full chROme undies, but car is set up with bags  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12362683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys have too much cash over there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

get rid of those bags


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12362684
> *Maybe not that much of a loss for you, but a $1200 loss for me is a lot!
> 
> It has full chROme undies, but car is set up with bags
> *


1200 I'd be out in the street man


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:17 PM~12362641
> *Rob is painting your car ?
> *


*No, I want to keep it solid and clean with the paint. Gonna do it one solid color with some striping and leafing  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12362705
> *get rid of those bags
> *


why does everybody hate on bags


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

9 Members: MOSTHATED CC, OVERTIME, *impala63*, High Roller, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12362715
> *why does everybody hate on bags
> *


NOT ME


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 08:22 PM~12362732
> *NOT ME
> *


I know you don't


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:21 PM~12362705
> *get rid of those bags
> *


*I might be, but still up in the air.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 7 2008, 08:22 PM~12362734
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP TONE?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:21 PM~12362715
> *why does everybody hate on bags
> *


cuz they suck Larry thats why i wouldnt trade the high maintenance of hydraulics for bags ever


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, impala63, High Roller, cold hard cash

It's getting deep :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12362764
> *cuz they suck Larry thats why i wouldnt trade the high maintenance of hydraulics for bags ever
> *


we dont' all have the cash to call pitbull and tell him come get this damn car and dont' bring it back until it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12362772
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, impala63, High Roller, cold hard cash
> 
> ...


*
ROLLERZ*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12362772
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, impala63, High Roller, cold hard cash
> 
> ...


were gonna have a lowrider colorado meeting to see where we want to take this thing next year :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 07:25 PM~12362763
> *WHATS UP TONE?
> *


JUST PUTTN MY "AIR BAG " CHROME BRACKETS 2GETHER... WHAT UP WIT U ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 7 2008, 08:26 PM~12362789
> *JUST PUTTN MY "AIR BAG " CHROME BRACKETS 2GETHER... WHAT UP WIT U ?
> *



CHILLEN IT ! ARE YOU READY FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My next call is going to be put my exspensive peice of shit car back together so i can bring it back and part the car out to try and get some money back out of it :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:21 PM~12362715
> *why does everybody hate on bags
> *


Not me homie- I love bags-- Ive got a couple bagged trux- and baggin my Dually when Im done slaccin on the body dROp-- but BAGS ON LOWRIDERS ARE FUCCIN GAY.

Wires and Juice are meant to be-- Big wheels and bags are meant to be---
when you start mixin the 2 together-- its like a fuccin imbred kid out of kentuccy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOOTY PIC for the hell of it :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Fe?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12362694
> *you guys have too much cash over there
> *


 :biggrin: GOODTIMES PUTTIN IN WORK  DOMS HOPPER DOIN BIG NUMBERS .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:28 PM~12362808
> *My next call is going to be put my exspensive peice of shit car back together so i can bring it back and part the car out to try and get some money back out of it :angry:
> *


if you need some muscle call me I'll go help you get it :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey my car is half kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12362812
> *
> Wires and Juice are  meant to be-- Big wheels and bags are meant to be---
> when you start mixin the 2 together-- its like a fuccin imbred kid out of kentuccy :biggrin:*


*This is the most intelligent thing you have ever said, and I like your analogy :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:28 PM~12362812
> *Not me homie- I love bags-- Ive got a couple bagged trux- and baggin my Dually when Im done slaccin on the body dROp-- but BAGS ON LOWRIDERS ARE FUCCIN GAY.
> 
> Wires and Juice are  meant to be-- Big wheels and bags are meant to be---
> ...


I know them them fuckers can't spell :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12362829
> *BOOTY PIC for the hell of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, I would wife her :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:31 PM~12362850
> *This is the most intelligent thing you have ever said, and I like your analogy :biggrin:
> *


jr's ride isn't lifted and thats one of my favorite cars ever


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD ROLLERZ, GOODTIMES AND MOST HATED?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12362866
> *Damn, I would wife her :biggrin:
> *


no friend there huh?? if she can cook ahh fuck it I'll starve


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 07:27 PM~12362800
> *CHILLEN IT ! ARE YOU READY FOR NEW YEARS
> *


YEAH ,GETTN SOME SHIT READY ALREADY. R U READY TO DO IT UP AGAIN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12362868
> *WHATS GOOD ROLLERZ, GOODTIMES AND MOST HATED?
> *


not much whats good *CITY WIDE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12362867
> *jr's ride isn't lifted and thats one of my favorite cars ever
> *


*I agree, Jr's ride is one of the best trey's out there. 

But we are not talking about non lifted cars. We are talking about big rims on lowriders, and airbags on lowriders and how they don't fit the traditional model of a lowrider  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Dec 7 2008, 07:30 PM~12362840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx pRezO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:34 PM~12362894
> *I agree, Jr's ride is one of the best trey's out there.
> 
> But we are not talking about non lifted cars. We are talking about big rims on lowriders, and airbags on lowriders and how they don't fit the traditional model of a lowrider
> *


I see but when Roy said no lifts you gave him the thumbs down


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 7 2008, 08:33 PM~12362885
> *YEAH ,GETTN SOME SHIT READY ALREADY. R U READY TO DO IT UP AGAIN?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ...
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

JUST TRYING TO DO THIS THANG LARRY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:33 PM~12362879
> *no friend there huh?? if she can cook ahh fuck it I'll starve
> 
> 
> ...


*This pic made me have 2nd thoughts. She's not getting wifed, friends only for her :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12362908
> *Half Kentuccy--- IM CURIOUS to know what this is all about???????
> Thanx pRezO :biggrin:
> *


The frame and suspension and hydros were done at pitbull hydraulics in kentucky now it's up there getting painted and interior


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12362927
> *This pic made me have 2nd thoughts. She's not getting wifed, friends only for her :cheesy:
> *


wtf I thought her argument was very agreeable :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:35 PM~12362909
> *I see but when Roy said no lifts you gave him the thumbs down
> *


*EDITED**


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12362867
> *jr's ride isn't lifted and thats one of my favorite cars ever
> *



As I told ROy a few pages bac-- Its either gotta be stoc-- or Juiced-- NO BAGS.
So- that means his ride is still gangsta as fucc cause its STOC-- but as soon as the bags go on-- HE LOOSES GANGSTA STATUS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12362924
> *JUST TRYING TO DO THIS THANG LARRY.
> *


I hear ya bro actually I'm messing with my bike and giving my lowrider a break for now but even that bike shit is a job n itself but I rolled my ride today :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12362908
> *Half Kentuccy--- IM CURIOUS to know what this is all about???????
> Thanx pRezO :biggrin:
> *


My cutlass has been in louisville kentucky at pitbull hydraulics and Josh [RED] is building the car its half done been over a fucking year :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:37 PM~12362943
> *As I told ROy a few pages bac-- Its either gotta be stoc-- or Juiced-- NO BAGS.
> So- that means his ride is still gangsta as fucc cause its STOC-- but as soon as the bags go on-- HE LOOSES GANGSTA STATUS :biggrin:
> *


very true I seen you posted that some pages back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:38 PM~12362950
> *My cutlass has been in louisville kentucky at pitbull hydraulics and Josh [RED] is building the car its half done been over a fucking year :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


so whens it gonna be done?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:39 PM~12362959
> *very true I seen you posted that some pages back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12362928
> *The frame and suspension and hydros were done at pitbull hydraulics in kentucky now it's up there getting painted and interior
> *


I built the car pitbull built the frame and suspension parts but i did the set up then i decided to send it to kentucky to tear the car apart and go show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:43 PM~12363020
> *I built the car pitbull built the frame and suspension parts but i did the set up then i decided to send it to kentucky to tear the car apart and go show
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:43 PM~12363020
> *I built the car pitbull built the frame and suspension parts but i did the set up then i decided to send it to kentucky to tear the car apart and go show
> *


*BALLER!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:42 PM~12363003
> *so whens it gonna be done?
> *


Probably fucking never


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOTHING WRONG WITH BAGS ON ANY TRADIONAL CAR. HOLDS THE VALUE AND GIVES IT A SMOTHER RIDE THAN STOCK AND BETTER THAN JUICE TO ME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12363035
> *Probably fucking never
> *


no shit thats when my 59 is gonna be done also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12363038
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH BAGS ON ANY TRADIONAL CAR. HOLDS THE VALUE AND GIVES IT A SMOTHER RIDE THAN STOCK AND BETTER THAN JUICE TO ME
> *


damn we have Colorado, some New Mexico, Wyoming, and Utah tonight


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12362950
> *My cutlass has been in louisville kentucky at pitbull hydraulics and Josh [RED] is building the car its half done been over a fucking year :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*LETS GO PICK THAT BITCH UP AND GET IT DOWN HERE SO WE CAN FINISH IT!!!!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 07:44 PM~12363038
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH BAGS ON ANY TRADIONAL CAR. HOLDS THE VALUE AND GIVES IT A SMOTHER RIDE THAN STOCK AND BETTER THAN JUICE TO ME
> *


AND GIVES YOU THE LOOK AT THE SAME TIME :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 07:44 PM~12363038
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH BAGS ON ANY TRADIONAL CAR. HOLDS THE VALUE AND GIVES IT A SMOTHER RIDE THAN STOCK AND BETTER THAN JUICE TO ME
> *


*I agree with most of what you said, but not the part in blue.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:44 PM~12363028
> *BALLER!
> *


Bein hes up in WYO- I hope hes super fuccin careful-- DCI is everywhere up there- WYOMIN IS OUTTA contROl


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12363038
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH BAGS ON ANY TRADIONAL CAR. HOLDS THE VALUE AND GIVES IT A SMOTHER RIDE THAN STOCK AND BETTER THAN JUICE TO ME
> *


Doesnt hold value when they cut a shit load out of the front spring pocket for the clearance of the bags on some vehicles anyway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12363052
> *LETS GO PICK THAT BITCH UP AND GET IT DOWN HERE SO WE CAN FINISH IT!!!!!
> *


Theres still time for cinco :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12363059
> *Bein hes up in WYO- I hope hes super fuccin careful-- DCI is everywhere up there- WYOMIN IS OUTTA contROl
> *


probably a dumb question but whats that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12363060
> *Doesnt hold value when they cut a shit load out of the front spring pocket for the clearance of the bags on some vehicles anyway
> *


I WOULD TAKE THE AIR FOR THE LONG DRIVES TO COLORADO THREW WYOMING NOT THE DROS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12363059
> *Bein hes up in WYO- I hope hes super fuccin careful-- DCI is everywhere up there- WYOMIN IS OUTTA contROl
> *


*I bet you wish u knew that 6 months ago, huh?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND SOME DO SOME DONT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12363060
> *Doesnt hold value when they cut a shit load out of the front spring pocket for the clearance of the bags on some vehicles anyway
> *


You DONT have to cut the spring poccet if you dont want to- AND IM NOT SAYIN THIS MEANIN STIC A small ass 2500lb bag in there either-- THERE IS A WAY TO GET IT DONE and make it perform well-- BUT BAGS STILL ARE FUCCIN GAY ON A LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12363064
> *Theres still time for cinco :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12363059
> *Bein hes up in WYO- I hope hes super fuccin careful-- DCI is everywhere up there- WYOMIN IS OUTTA contROl
> *


I know how it is over here man i got alot of homies doing time the pinta is right here too . I bust ass and do shit honestly my days of being in the mix are over with i have to be a positve role model for my children and the kids i coach in wrestling


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:25 PM~12362059
> *Had to get our cruise on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIG DADDY, WAS IT THAT HOT OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:50 PM~12363102
> *I know how it is over here man i got alot of homies doing time the pinta is right here too . I bust ass and do shit honestly my days of being in the mix are over with i have to be a positve role model for my children and the kids i coach in wrestling
> *


builds character bro I've been that way since day one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:47 PM~12363075
> *probably a dumb question but whats that
> *


Its the Feds homie
DEPARTMENT of CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 06:25 PM~12362059
> *Had to get our cruise on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:48 PM~12363088
> *I bet you wish u knew that 6 months ago, huh?
> *


Should have asked i could have told you not to trust some of these fools here especially in Cheyenne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:50 PM~12363106
> *NICE BIG DADDY, WAS IT THAT HOT OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


It was 70 down in the big bad LJ


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:48 PM~12363088
> *I bet you wish u knew that 6 months ago, huh?
> *


Thats the shitty part- I DID KNOW


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12363124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the tortillas man I want one :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:51 PM~12363114
> *Should have asked i could have told you not to trust some of these fools here especially in Cheyenne
> *


I didnt have shit to worry about-- - WELL THATS WHAT I THOUGHT-- it turned out my partner at my shop was doin some things and fuccin wit a boy out of RAWLINGS :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 07:52 PM~12363122
> *Thats the shitty part- I DID KNOW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 07:52 PM~12363124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Chucks, when you moving back to the 719 :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:54 PM~12363140
> *:uh:
> *



:420:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:55 PM~12363145
> *Damn Chucks, when you moving back to the  719  :biggrin:
> *


*IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE BACK BY JULY NEXT YEAR ESE!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:54 PM~12363140
> *:uh:
> *


Ive heard stories bout WYO for years-- there was even a story bout some kinds from denver that went to WYO TECH and had crazy shit goin on-- feds was on em for over a year-- THEN BAM-- they was fucced....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 PM~12363052
> *LETS GO PICK THAT BITCH UP AND GET IT DOWN HERE SO WE CAN FINISH IT!!!!!
> *


Im about ready to paint it my damn self so i can get these cars done


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:53 PM~12363131
> *wheres the tortillas man I want one :cheesy:
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP LARRY...........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 07:55 PM~12363154
> *IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE BACK BY JULY NEXT YEAR ESE!!!!
> *


*U talken 7 months fROm now?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:55 PM~12363154
> *IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE BACK BY JULY NEXT YEAR ESE!!!!
> *


for good or just to visit?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:53 PM~12363134
> *I didnt have shit to worry about-- - WELL THATS WHAT I THOUGHT-- it turned out my partner at my shop was doin some things and fuccin wit a boy out of RAWLINGS :angry:
> *


Pm me his name dogg


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12363158
> *Im about ready to paint it my damn self so i can get these cars done
> *


*DONT FORGET YOUR FELLOW GOODTIMER IN THE 505 A&B ENHANCEMENT.THE HOMIE GOT SKILLS WIT THEM CANDIES IVAN!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:56 PM~12363162
> *YOU KNOW WHATS UP LARRY...........
> *


Yes I do I'll just go ahead and help myself thank you :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12363165
> *U talken 7 months fROm now?
> *


*SIMON DOGGIE.......TWO THOUSAND NINA*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WAS LOOKING IN LOWRIDER AND IT WAS TALKING ABOUT A CALENDER FROM COLORADO SPRINGS AND i SEEN THAT GOLD BOMB TRUCK ON THE COVER ANYONE HAVE THAT AND ARE ANY COLORADO CARS IN IT?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 07:57 PM~12363174
> *for good or just to visit?
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:59 PM~12363191
> *I WAS LOOKING IN LOWRIDER AND IT WAS TALKING ABOUT A CALENDER FROM COLORADO SPRINGS AND i SEEN THAT GOLD BOMB TRUCK ON THE COVER ANYONE HAVE THAT AND ARE ANY COLORADO CARS IN IT?
> *



its all colorado cars :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:58 PM~12363180
> *DONT FORGET YOUR FELLOW GOODTIMER IN THE 505 A&B ENHANCEMENT.THE HOMIE GOT SKILLS WIT THEM CANDIES IVAN!!!!!
> *


I tried to get ahold of him havent heard from him yet just some pms im trying i will paint the 64 myself if i have to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:59 PM~12363191
> *I WAS LOOKING IN LOWRIDER AND IT WAS TALKING ABOUT A CALENDER FROM COLORADO SPRINGS AND i SEEN THAT GOLD BOMB TRUCK ON THE COVER ANYONE HAVE THAT AND ARE ANY COLORADO CARS IN IT?
> *


My whole club is in it :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 08:00 PM~12363202
> *its all colorado cars :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I WAS LEFT OUT THE LOOP ON THAT ONE :twak: TO EVERYONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:00 PM~12363205
> *I tried to get ahold of him havent heard from him yet just some pms im trying i will paint the 64 myself if i have to
> *


what color?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 07:59 PM~12363191
> *I WAS LOOKING IN LOWRIDER AND IT WAS TALKING ABOUT A CALENDER FROM COLORADO SPRINGS AND i SEEN THAT GOLD BOMB TRUCK ON THE COVER ANYONE HAVE THAT AND ARE ANY COLORADO CARS IN IT?
> *


*He's fROm SUR Colorado ROLLERZ :biggrin: Actually half that calendar is gonna be ROLLERZ ONLY cars :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 09:01 PM~12363216
> *:0 I WAS LEFT OUT THE LOOP ON THAT ONE :twak: TO EVERYONE
> *


I told you about it I even pmed you the pics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:00 PM~12363210
> *My whole club is in it :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEVER TOLD ME THAT :buttkick:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, *704 Sheen*, OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove


Damn-- we got the super baller fROm Kakalac makin a presence in th coloRadO topic-- :0 
whats good wit ya homie-- what brings ya this way :biggrin:



HE disapeared quic--LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 07:59 PM~12363189
> *SIMON DOGGIE.......TWO THOUSAND NINA
> *


*That's firme homie. It will be nice to have you back perRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 09:01 PM~12363223
> *He's fROm SUR Colorado ROLLERZ  :biggrin: Actually half that calendar is gonna be ROLLERZ ONLY cars :biggrin:
> *


do you know if it's finished? he said he would give the calandars to the peoples who's cars were in it??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 08:00 PM~12363205
> *I tried to get ahold of him havent heard from him yet just some pms im trying i will paint the 64 myself if i have to
> *


*DONT TRIP YOULL GET A PHONE CALL TOMORROW HOMIE!!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:02 PM~12363231
> *YOU NEVER TOLD ME THAT :buttkick:
> *


I SEEN YOUR PICTURES BUT DIDNT KNOW THATS WHAT THEY WERE FROM I'M GONNA ORDER ONE TOMORROW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 09:02 PM~12363231
> *YOU NEVER TOLD ME THAT :buttkick:
> *


I sent you the pics from the shoot even foolio


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:02 PM~12363234
> *That's firme homie. It will be nice to have you back perRO!
> *


*GRACIAS......WILL SEE WHATS UP!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:01 PM~12363223
> *He's fROm SUR Colorado ROLLERZ  :biggrin: Actually half that calendar is gonna be ROLLERZ ONLY cars :biggrin:
> *


*More like 4 RO cars I think??*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 09:03 PM~12363249
> *I SEEN YOUR PICTURES BUT DIDNT KNOW THATS WHAT THEY WERE FROM I'M GONNA ORDER ONE TOMORROW
> *


see man you don't listen to me when I talk :tears:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WOULD HOPE ITS DONE IF I'M SENDING MY MONEY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 09:04 PM~12363255
> *More like 4 RO cars I think??
> *


and 3 MH cars :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:05 PM~12363274
> *and 3 MH cars :biggrin:
> *


NOT MANY MONTHS LEFT WHO ELSE GOT IN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 PM~12363280
> *NOT MANY MONTHS LEFT WHO ELSE GOT IN
> *


You can order the calendar from here www.inerv.com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Alot of Visitors tonight :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:04 PM~12363254
> *GRACIAS......WILL SEE WHATS UP!!!
> *


*PM Sent  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12363316
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


What up bROther- can you do me a favor and measure fROm drum to drum on your Cutty rear end-- on the inside?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 08:06 PM~12363280
> *NOT MANY MONTHS LEFT WHO ELSE GOT IN
> *


*Glen with the 64 "Cold Hard Cash", his bROther with a 61 raggy, a 66 or 67 Impala fROm EAST SIDE Lowride, and that chameleon regal fROm SWEET DREAMS.

That's all I know  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM~12363316
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


what up


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12362832
> *whats up Fe?
> *


Sup Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12363336
> *What up bROther- can you do me a favor and measure fROm drum to drum on your Cutty rear end-- on the inside?
> *


52" I have my elco here and there the same


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12363314
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12363336
> *What up bROther- can you do me a favor and measure fROm drum to drum on your Cutty rear end-- on the inside?
> *


YEAH I WILL TOMORROW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:15 PM~12363389
> *52" I have my elco here and there the same
> *


Thanx big dawg- I APRECIATE THAT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 09:11 PM~12363348
> *what up
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU DOING. LETS GO RIDE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:17 PM~12363413
> *Thanx big dawg- I APRECIATE THAT
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Tony can you pm me that number for that shop please?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:16 PM~12363401
> *YEAH I WILL TOMORROW
> *


Larry Jus got me a measurement- thanks though bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:15 PM~12363389
> *52" I have my elco here and there the same
> *


SORRY JUST SAW THIS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12363426
> *SORRY JUST SAW THIS
> *


you know I'm on top of things Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12363422
> *Larry Jus got me a measurement- thanks though bROther
> *


DO YOU STILL NEED THAT ONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chuck, let me know what you think this is worth.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11249533*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12363437
> *you know I'm on top of things Ralph :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW. :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU UP TO LARRY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 7 2008, 08:18 PM~12363421
> *Tony can you pm me that number for that shop please?
> *


*Cip listed the adress, phone number and all the info on that shop some pages back bROther.  *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12363459
> *Cip listed the adress, phone number and all the info on that shop some pages back bROther.
> *


Thanks bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 09:19 PM~12363445
> *Chuck, let me know what you think this is worth.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11249533
> *


I clicked on it and instantly saw tits I scrolled down then ass one mans opinion of what that is worth is very different


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:20 PM~12363455
> *I KNOW I KNOW. :biggrin:  WHAT ARE YOU UP TO LARRY
> *


Nothing just chillin at work so what were you gonna go ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's busy in here tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:24 PM~12363506
> *Damn it's busy in here tonight
> *


it's slowing down now though


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12363475
> *Nothing just chillin at work so what were you gonna go ride?
> *


50's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:24 PM~12363514
> *50's
> *


where do you ride because it's dark out?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12363475
> *Nothing just chillin at work so what were you gonna go ride?
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:25 PM~12363522
> *where do you ride because it's dark out?
> *


ANY AND EVERYWHERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:26 PM~12363534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what does something like that cost?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:27 PM~12363543
> *ANY AND EVERYWHERE
> *


Cops don't fuck with you?? I would think there pretty loud and the neighbors would call them on you


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:27 PM~12363545
> *so what does something like that cost?
> *


STOCK-1300 NOW OVER 3500


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Sean I see what you mean by you can't go back to a HT now....Totally different world.Cruisin is the shit inna Rag :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12363545
> *so what does something like that cost?
> *


Well that depends on if you have blown like 4 or 5 motors up like chuc :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12363559
> *STOCK-1300 NOW  OVER 3500
> *


damn wish I had that kind of money to throw at a toy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12363578
> *damn wish I had that kind of money to throw at a toy
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12363554
> *Cops don't fuck with you?? I would think there pretty loud and the neighbors would call them on you
> *


YEAH ALL THE TIME. THEY ARE REALLY LOUD. THE COPS DIDNT EVEN LET US RIDE THEM IN THE TOY RUN YESTERDAY. SO WE MADE OUR OWN ROUTE AND MET UP WITH THE BIKERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12363569
> *Well that depends on if you have blown like 4 or 5 motors up like chuc :biggrin:
> *


I got that belly thing going like chuck so I'd probably blow my share of motors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12363588
> *YEAH ALL THE TIME. THEY ARE REALLY LOUD. THE COPS DIDNT EVEN LET US RIDE THEM IN THE TOY RUN YESTERDAY. SO WE MADE OUR OWN ROUTE AND MET UP WITH THE BIKERS
> *


if my bike was done I would of rolled it up there but it will be ready by spring


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12363578
> *damn wish I had that kind of money to throw at a toy
> *


YOU AND ROy HAVE ENOUGH TO BUILD 5 OR MORE EACH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12363589
> *I got that belly thing going like chuck so I'd probably blow my share of motors
> *



i ride the shit out of my bike all the time, its used to always bein on one wheel :biggrin: and it runs dry on oil


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12363589
> *I got that belly thing going like chuck so I'd probably blow my share of motors
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12363606
> *YOU AND ROy HAVE ENOUGH TO BUILD 5 OR MORE EACH
> *


Yeah right homie I am broke nowadays....If I had my Jale back maybe but shit is bad.....


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:31 PM~12363597
> *if my bike was done I would of rolled it up there but it will be ready by spring
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:32 PM~12363606
> *YOU AND ROy HAVE ENOUGH TO BUILD 5 OR MORE EACH
> *


I'm broke as a joke you didn't hear man I collect cans and bottles bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12363630
> *Yeah right homie I am broke nowadays....If I had my Jale back maybe but shit is bad.....
> *


I have a job and can't afford that


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12363630
> *Yeah right homie I am broke nowadays....If I had my Jale back maybe but shit is bad.....
> *


TRADE YOU FOR THE VERT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 09:32 PM~12363615
> *i ride the shit out of my bike all the time, its used to always bein on one wheel :biggrin:  and it runs dry on oil
> *


yeah that makes sense so are you gonna learn your lesson?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:34 PM~12363647
> *TRADE YOU FOR THE VERT :biggrin:
> *


You don't want the vert dog.....
It attracts too much attention :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 04:31 PM~12361181
> *Whut up CO!!! I like the freestyle Swiph!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANX--Im glad you liked that-- It had me laughin when I went bac and read it myelf... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:34 PM~12363647
> *TRADE YOU FOR THE VERT :biggrin:
> *



ill thROw mine in to , me and ralph can share the car but ill keep it at my house :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12363678
> *ill thROw mine in to , me and ralph can share the car but ill keep it at my house :biggrin:
> *


huh it'll be like it's both ours :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12363661
> *You don't want the vert dog.....
> It attracts too much attention :biggrin:
> *


ITS GOT PEGS...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12363656
> *yeah that makes sense so are you gonna learn your lesson?
> *



im 5 down so i guess not


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12363678
> *ill thROw mine in to , me and ralph can share the car but ill keep it at my house :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU DONT CRY IN THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 09:37 PM~12363692
> *im 5 down so i guess not
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

strolled by your house Fes but I guess the system wasn't loud enough for you to hear me :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:34 PM~12363636
> *I'm broke as a joke you didn't hear man I collect cans and bottles bro
> *


That ***** didnt have shit to say after I posted that pic up huh-- that bitch had me laughin hard :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

AT THIS RATE OF PAGES FLYING BY WE WILL BE BAR B QUEING IN THE SNOW FOR THE 2000 PAGE MARK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:43 PM~12363759
> *That ***** didnt have shit to say after I posted that pic up huh-- that bitch had me laughin hard :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:44 PM~12363773
> *AT THIS RATE OF PAGES FLYING BY WE WILL BE BAR B QUEING IN THE SNOW FOR THE 2000 PAGE MARK
> *


why is there a bbq for the 2000 mark


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12363784
> *
> *


He pRObably turnded his computer off and went around his neighborhood lookin for cans and bottles after he saw the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

HERES THE VIDEO OF THE GT HOPPER ,TAKING OVER THA 505 ONE STEP AT A TIME. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12363799
> *why is there a bbq for the 2000 mark
> *


I DONT KNOW WE HAD ONE FOR 1000 PAGES???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 08:47 PM~12363804
> *HERES THE VIDEO OF THE GT HOPPER ,TAKING OVER THA 505 ONE STEP AT A TIME. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U
> *


How many batteries is in that Lac?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:47 PM~12363803
> *He pRObably turnded his computer off and went around his neighborhood lookin for cans and bottles after he saw the 59 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I just was fucking with because he said De la hoya was a sell out yet he get himself in trouble and then was begging for cash


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 08:28 PM~12363565
> *Damn Sean I see what you mean by you can't go back to a HT now....Totally different world.Cruisin is the shit inna Rag :thumbsup:
> *


*There is nothing like a rag Impala with the top down hitting switches!  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whut up peeps!!! I haven't been home most of the day Roy, so I missed out!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:49 PM~12363839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I just was fucking with because he said De la hoya was a sell out yet he get himself in trouble and then was begging for cash
> *


I was laughin all hard when he said that bout the bottles and cans- I had to post the pic- I knew you wouldnt being all modest and shit-- but fuc that-= if there was ever a reason to really clown on someone- THAT WAS THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12363578
> *damn wish I had that kind of money to throw at a toy
> *


*You do foo. Look at BB, and the 9. Those are toys homie, not a necessity.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:48 PM~12363827
> *I DONT KNOW WE HAD ONE FOR 1000 PAGES???
> *


we did? I mentioned party on page 1000 but maybe I missed it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:51 PM~12363867
> *I was laughin all hard when he said that bout the bottles and cans- I had to post the pic- I knew you wouldnt being all modest and shit-- but fuc that-=  if there was ever a reason to really clown on someone- THAT WAS THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


Talkin bout that Jotodj guy?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 08:49 PM~12363845
> *There is nothing like a rag Impala with the top down and HITTIN THE JUICE!
> *


FIXED IT FOR YA bROther :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12363886
> *Talkin bout that Jotodj guy?
> *



:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12363872
> *You do foo. Look at BB, and the 9. Those are toys homie, not a necessity.
> *


yeah but I can use those to get to work thats how I got to work for the past 3 days


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THIS IS THE ONE CHUCK 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fVDGu82FeQ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12363867
> *I was laughin all hard when he said that bout the bottles and cans- I had to post the pic- I knew you wouldnt being all modest and shit-- but fuc that-=  if there was ever a reason to really clown on someone- THAT WAS THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


Normally I don't talk shit to people I don't know but I couldn't help myself on that one he gave it to me on a silver platter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 08:53 PM~12363904
> *:yes:
> *


I can't stand that guy :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:55 PM~12363941
> *I can't stand that guy :angry:
> *


why?


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:48 PM~12363829
> *How many batteries is in that Lac?
> *


10 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So what does your car need to get plaqued, Roy? jus' curious...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 08:55 PM~12363932
> *Normally I don't talk shit to people I don't know but I couldn't help myself on that one he gave it to me on a silver platter
> *



YA-- what a dumb ass ****** that dude is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363966
> *So what does your car need to get plaqued, Roy? jus' curious...
> *


minor body flaws ,paint,side trim,some moldings,and undies :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363964
> *10 :biggrin:
> *



DAMN-- only 10-- did you forget a 0-- cause that thing floats like it has an elephant in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12363988
> *minor body flaws ,paint,side trim,some moldings,and undies :0
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12363988
> *minor body flaws ,paint,side trim,some moldings,and undies :0
> *


you said it Roy I don't want to see a plaque on that car without these :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 08:59 PM~12363988
> *minor body flaws ,paint,side trim,some moldings,and undies :0
> *


atleast you didnt say some GAY ASS FUCCIN BAGS :biggrin: 

Are you gonna skirt it ROy?


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12363989
> *DAMN-- only 10-- did you forget a 0-- cause that thing floats like it has an elephant in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: NO EXTRA WIEGHT HERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12363989
> *DAMN-- only 10-- did you forget a 0-- cause that thing floats like it has an elephant in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we think the same... and im not hating!!! it got on the bumper, much props!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:01 PM~12364009
> *you said it Roy I don't want to see a plaque on that car without these :biggrin:
> *


I'm just bullshiting on the Undies :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:03 PM~12364035
> *I'm just bullshiting on the Undies :biggrin:
> *


oh backpeddling already huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 09:01 PM~12364010
> *atleast you didnt say some GAY ASS FUCCIN BAGS :biggrin:
> 
> Are you gonna skirt it ROy?
> *


Yeah probably skirts and a contikit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:04 PM~12364041
> *oh backpeddling already huh? :biggrin:
> *


yeah Imma drive the shit outta it first :biggrin: 
I put 200 miles on it just today :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364061
> *yeah Imma drive the shit outta it first :biggrin:
> I put 200 miles on it just today :0
> *


so you gonna do a frame off one of these days?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:04 PM~12364043
> *Yeah probably skirts and a contikit
> *


WELL YOU BETTER GET SOMETHING ELSE WITH JUICE CAUSE IF I REMEMBER YOU ARE HEAVY ON THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:02 PM~12364028
> *:nono: NO EXTRA WIEGHT HERE
> *



I jus call em how I see em- and there aint no way that that LAC doesnt have any extra weight in it and FLOAT like that- NO WAY AT ALL..


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:03 PM~12364032
> *:biggrin: we think the same... and im not hating!!! it got on the bumper, much props!!!  :biggrin:
> *


   YOU GUYS COME OUT NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE HOP ,WE GOT TODD FROM MAJESTICS BRINGING A CPL CARS DOWN , BRING OUT SOME COLO HOPPERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 PM~12364072
> *so you gonna do a frame off one of these days?
> *


Yeah maybe next winter  ...I'm so much in the streets and on the highways though I'd be fuckin up some undies :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:04 PM~12364041
> *oh backpeddling already huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

8 Members: RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, *TOPTHIS*, CHANGING MINDZ, fesboogie

whats good homie?


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:07 PM~12364075
> *I jus call em how I see em- and there aint no way that that LAC doesnt have any extra weight in it and FLOAT like that- NO WAY AT ALL..
> *


THINK WHAT YOU WANT ITS ALL GOOD ,WE PROVED OUR POINT OUT HERE , ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 PM~12364074
> *WELL YOU BETTER GET SOMETHING ELSE WITH JUICE CAUSE IF I REMEMBER YOU ARE HEAVY ON THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364097
> *Yeah maybe next winter  ...I'm so much in the streets and on the highways though I'd be fuckin up some undies :biggrin:
> *


I cruise my ride alot and my undercarriage is in real good shape


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:54 PM~12363928
> *THIS IS THE ONE CHUCK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fVDGu82FeQ
> *



yea :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364061
> *yeah Imma drive the shit outta it first :biggrin:
> I put 200 miles on it just today :0
> *


the odometer read 200 but u know it was less come on roy how long have u owned 13s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12364084
> *   YOU GUYS COME OUT NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE HOP ,WE GOT TODD FROM MAJESTICS BRINGING A CPL CARS DOWN , BRING OUT SOME COLO HOPPERS
> *


I wish I could be in NM next weekend for the hop. 
Post that video in the hydROs section and see how many people says its got more weight than 10 batteries


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM~12364110
> *I cruise my ride alot and my undercarriage is in real good shape
> *


I'll be fuckin up some undies


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364100
> *8 Members: RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, TOPTHIS, CHANGING MINDZ, fesboogie
> 
> whats good homie?
> *


whats up, gettin ready for bed, gotta get up @ 4 am.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:09 PM~12364110
> *I cruise my ride alot and my undercarriage is in real good shape
> *


you also live in a town that never gets snow it seems like


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12364130
> *the odometer read 200 but u know it was less come on roy how long have u owned 13s
> *


it read 260  
ask all the homies it was from 10-dark


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12364105
> *THINK WHAT YOU WANT ITS ALL GOOD ,WE PROVED OUR POINT OUT HERE , ITS ALL GOOD
> *



I aint tryin to hate on ya- I jus aint a fan of weight-- it takes the skills out of it. Its cool you hittin hard and all-- but atleast be like Big NENE and admit the car has weight to it-- dont try and hide it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12364132
> *I wish I could be in NM next weekend for the hop.
> Post that video in the hydROs section and see how many people says its got more weight than 10 batteries
> *


I didn't think it had extra weight now there was this white lincoln a few years back and that thing hopped and you can tell if it was power alone it wouldn't hit bumper but once it got to a certain point it looked like a fucking teddartoddar and just bam back bumper


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12364132
> *I wish I could be in NM next weekend for the hop.
> Post that video in the hydROs section and see how many people says its got more weight than 10 batteries
> *


I NEVER WORRY ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY , CUZ IF IT AINT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER :uh: ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT GOODTIMES IS ON TOP OF THE HOP GAME IN THE 505.  ANY CHALLENGERS OUT THERE ,WE GOT 5 STACKS TO BACK IT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 7 2008, 10:11 PM~12364137
> *whats up, gettin ready for bed, gotta get up @ 4 am.
> *


gotta make that money homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Julian better get the cutty down there in NM NO EXCUSES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:07 PM~12364084
> *   YOU GUYS COME OUT NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE HOP ,WE GOT TODD FROM MAJESTICS BRINGING A CPL CARS DOWN , BRING OUT SOME COLO HOPPERS
> *


Sounds like fun!!! I would go out there (w/out a hopper right now  ) but my girl's b-day is next weekend... I don't think thatz what she would want to do on her b-day atleast!!! :biggrin: gotz to keep it real!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12364173
> *Julian better get the cutty down there in NM NO EXCUSES
> *


I heard that but then that would be GOODTIMES on GOODTIMES and thats not gonna happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12364173
> *Julian better get the cutty down there in NM NO EXCUSES
> *


yeah right


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:12 PM~12364157
> *I aint tryin to hate on ya- I jus aint a fan of weight-- it takes the skills out of it. Its cool you hittin hard and all-- but atleast be like Big NENE and admit the car has weight to it-- dont try and hide it.
> *


DONT KNOW ABOUT ANYONE ELSE , I KNOW WHAT I GOT ,


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 08:47 PM~12363804
> *HERES THE VIDEO OF THE GT HOPPER ,TAKING OVER THA 505 ONE STEP AT A TIME. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364176
> *Sounds like fun!!! I would go out there (w/out a hopper right now   ) but my girl's b-day is next weekend... I don't think thatz what she would want to do on her b-day atleast!!!  :biggrin: gotz to keep it real!!!
> *


Thats why you tell her for you B day babe I'm gonna get out of your face and let you do you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 PM~12364191
> *yeah right
> *


why is that?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364176
> *Sounds like fun!!! I would go out there (w/out a hopper right now   ) but my girl's b-day is next weekend... I don't think thatz what she would want to do on her b-day atleast!!!  :biggrin: gotz to keep it real!!!
> *



take her out there to the sandia and then go watch the HOP


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364188
> *I heard that but then that would be GOODTIMES on GOODTIMES and thats not gonna happen
> *


NOT GONNA HAPPEN ,WERE WITH EACH OTHER ,NOT AGIANST EACH OTHER.


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12364210
> *take her out there to the sandia and then go watch the HOP
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12364163
> *I NEVER WORRY ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY , CUZ IF IT AINT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER  :uh: ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT GOODTIMES IS ON TOP OF THE HOP GAME IN THE 505.  ANY CHALLENGERS OUT THERE ,WE GOT 5 STACKS TO BACK IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 PM~12364197
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  SUP PERRO ,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12364211
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN ,WERE WITH EACH OTHER ,NOT AGIANST EACH OTHER.
> *


yeah thats what I said


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364188
> *I heard that but then that would be GOODTIMES on GOODTIMES and thats not gonna happen
> *


NOT IF TODD TAKES A FEW CARS EVERYBODY WILL HAVE SOMEONE TO HOP AGAINST THEN


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12364228
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12364173
> *Julian better get the cutty down there in NM NO EXCUSES
> *


*YEA THAT WAY THEY CAN BE 2 HOPPERS OUT THERE REPPEN GOODTIMES..........*


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12364242
> *NOT IF TODD TAKES A FEW CARS EVERYBODY WILL HAVE SOMEONE TO HOP AGAINST THEN
> *


:biggrin: YEP COME ON DOWN GOODTIMERS I GOT YOUR ROOMS ON LOCK JUST GET HERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12364242
> *NOT IF TODD TAKES A FEW CARS EVERYBODY WILL HAVE SOMEONE TO HOP AGAINST THEN
> *


Sounds good Roy needs to get on his case and Roy can go because it's friday he ain't got no job and he ain't got shit to do


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12364205
> *why is that?
> *


JULIAN NEEDS TO BUY MY TRUCK FROM ME AND HE CAN HAUL HIS HOPPER ALL THE WAY TO CANADA IF HE WANTS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*505 IS JUST A HOP, SKIP AND JUMP AWAY FROM THE SPRINGS.....WHAT IT DO G~TIMERS.......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:20 PM~12364270
> *JULIAN NEEDS TO BUY MY TRUCK FROM ME AND HE CAN HAUL HIS HOPPER ALL THE WAY TO CANADA IF HE WANTS
> *


YOUR ALREADY SELLIN THE NEW DURAMAX


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:20 PM~12364264
> *Sounds good Roy needs to get on his case and Roy can go because it's friday he ain't got no job and he ain't got shit to do
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YEP


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CROSSING OF THE BLAQUES THREAD !


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy can be the truck driver while everybody rests for work on monday well even pay you truck driver wages. If you take IOU'S


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12364284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS REAL CLOSE ,AND ILL COVER THE ROOMS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:15 PM~12364191
> *yeah right
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:23 PM~12364310
> *ITS REAL CLOSE ,AND ILL COVER THE ROOMS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12364289
> *YOUR ALREADY SELLIN THE NEW DURAMAX
> *


If someone had money hell yes everything is for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:23 PM~12364312
> *:scrutinize:
> *


put that GOODTIMES bugg in there ear so they can go handle that :cheesy:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:23 PM~12364314
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 PM~12364321
> *If someone had money hell yes everything is for sale
> *


how much for the 64?? :cheesy: j/k


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12364163
> *I NEVER WORRY ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY , CUZ IF IT AINT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER  :uh: ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT GOODTIMES IS ON TOP OF THE HOP GAME IN THE 505.  ANY CHALLENGERS OUT THERE ,WE GOT 5 STACKS TO BACK IT :biggrin:
> *


You sound pretty confident-- and thats a good thing-- but damn homie-- it floats to hard for me to not think it has ANY added weight.. If you would have said it has like 16 or 18 batteries in the trunk-- I MIGHT not have thought anything about it-- but only 10 batteries- thats only 750lbs. 
Anyways- I wish I was able to be down there to see how next weekend goes down- and if you aiont got any extra weight GOOD luc to ya-- make that money


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 PM~12364321
> *If someone had money hell yes everything is for sale
> *



THATS COOL  ITS A NICE TRUCK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:23 PM~12364310
> *ITS REAL CLOSE ,AND ILL COVER THE ROOMS
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 7 2008, 10:15 PM~12364199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might be a stupid question but what is that???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12364337
> *how much for the 64?? :cheesy: j/k
> *



HE ISNT JOKIN !


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364358
> *wish it was that easy!!!
> 
> might be a stupid question but what is that???
> *



ITS A CASINO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12364337
> *how much for the 64?? :cheesy: j/k
> *


Trade you for the 59 :biggrin: 












j/k


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12364341
> *You sound pretty confident-- and thats a good thing-- but damn homie-- it floats to hard for me to not think it has ANY added weight.. If you would have said it has like 16 or 18 batteries in the trunk-- I MIGHT not have thought anything about it-- but only 10 batteries- thats only 750lbs.
> Anyways- I wish I was able to be down there to see how next weekend goes down-  and if you aiont got any extra weight GOOD luc to ya-- make that money
> *


 :biggrin: 5 STACKS WORTH OF CONFIDENCE AND THEY CAN EVEBN CHECK FOR WIEGHT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364358
> *wish it was that easy!!!
> 
> might be a stupid question but what is that???
> *


it is you have to be carismatic and smooth though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12364374
> *Trade you for the 59  :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12364371
> *ITS A CASINO
> *


Oh ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

imma have to make sure Julian makes it


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364352
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT OUT HOMIE THERE A FEW GUYS HERE YOU CAN SERVE UP ,GOODTIMES STYLE HOMIE LETS GET IT CRACKIN .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12364392
> *imma have to make sure Julian makes it
> *


awwwww shiittttt thats what I'm talking about don't only rep that GOODTIMES but for Colorado homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12364242
> *NOT IF TODD TAKES A FEW CARS EVERYBODY WILL HAVE SOMEONE TO HOP AGAINST THEN
> *


*I LIKE THE WAY YOUR THINKING IVAN......GOODTIMES HOMIE!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:28 PM~12364379
> *it is you have to be carismatic and smooth though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12364392
> *imma have to make sure Julian makes it
> *


Give him a kick in the ass for motivation threaten to fine him lets steal all ten of his cars whatever it takes that car need to see some states


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12364406
> *I LIKE THE WAY YOUR THINKING IVAN......GOOODTIMES HOMIE!!!
> *


MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIE :biggrin: PEER PRESURE IS A MOTHER FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:27 PM~12364376
> *:biggrin: 5 STACKS WORTH OF CONFIDENCE AND THEY CAN EVEBN CHECK FOR WIEGHT.
> *



That was the reason I said you sound pretty confident.
Is it a single or double??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:31 PM~12364426
> *MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIE  :biggrin: PEER PRESURE IS A MOTHER FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


damn you aint lying on that one either


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:30 PM~12364420
> *Give him a kick in the ass for motivation threaten to fine him lets steal all ten of his cars whatever it takes that car need to see some states
> *


SHIT HOMIE I GOT HIS GAS AND HIS ROOMS , AND THE NEKID BISHES AND UNLIMITED PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 10:31 PM~12364428
> *That was the reason I said you sound pretty confident.
> Is it a single or double??
> *


ITS A DBL HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12364392
> *imma have to make sure Julian makes it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn motha fucka upping the stakes dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:32 PM~12364443
> *SHIT HOMIE I GOT HIS GAS AND HIS ROOMS , AND THE NEKID BISHES AND UNLIMITED PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


Damn i might have to go down then all the way from wyo just for the hynas


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:33 PM~12364458
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:33 PM~12364467
> *Damn i might have to go down then all the way from wyo just for the hynas
> *


I figured you get in on that one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:32 PM~12364443
> *SHIT HOMIE I GOT HIS GAS AND HIS ROOMS , AND THE NEKID BISHES AND UNLIMITED PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


damn I need to finish my car!!! Is dat just for Good Times or any hoppers from CO??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12364420
> *Give him a kick in the ass for motivation threaten to fine him lets steal all ten of his cars whatever it takes that car need to see some states
> *


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 7 2008, 10:33 PM~12364467
> *Damn i might have to go down then all the way from wyo just for the hynas
> *


 :biggrin: ANY TIME FULLTIMER  BRING THE CAR WE GONNA PAINT AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

foolios


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:34 PM~12364482
> *damn I need to finish my car!!! Is dat just for Good Times or any hoppers from CO???  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT HOMIE I GOT YOU TOO HOLLA IF YOU WANNA MAKE IT .


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12364493
> *:biggrin: ANY TIME FULLTIMER   BRING THE CAR WE GONNA PAINT AT THE SAME TIME
> *


*OH SHIT ITS A WRAP...........* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12364493
> *:biggrin: ANY TIME FULLTIMER   BRING THE CAR WE GONNA PAINT AT THE SAME TIME
> *


damn I need paint tambien can I get onna layaway plan? :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12364510
> *OH SHIT ITS A WRAP........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12364495
> *foolios
> *


*CHALE..............GOODTIMERS!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, *impala63*, RO4LIFE 719


GOODTIMES in this bitch but I have you JR :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12364517
> *damn I need paint tambien can I get onna layaway plan? :biggrin:
> *


FOSHO HOMIE .  BRING MONEY FOR MATERIALS AT LEAST ,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:38 PM~12364530
> *6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, impala63, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


even though you sit back and don't say much :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12364509
> *SHIT HOMIE I GOT YOU TOO HOLLA IF YOU WANNA MAKE IT .
> *


Oh I know I won't make it this time, but atleast I know where we will be goin' when itz done!!! :biggrin: You guys keep the hops and all that crackin' for a couple more months!!! I didn't even know it was like that in NM... as far as hopping that is!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:38 PM~12364533
> *FOSHO HOMIE .  BRING MONEY FOR MATERIALS AT LEAST ,
> *


 :thumbsup: *THATS HOW WE GET DOWN.............GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY!!!*


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12364542
> *Oh I know I won't make it this time, but atleast I know where we will be goin' when itz done!!!  :biggrin: You guys keep the hops and all that crackin' for a couple more months!!! I didn't even know it was like that in NM... as far as hopping that is!!!
> *


IT WASNT REALLY POPPIN LIKE THIS HOMIE TILL RECENTLY ILL POST VIDEOS OF MOR NM HOPPERS


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12364546
> *:thumbsup: THATS HOW WE GET DOWN.............GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY!!!
> *


FAMILIA PIMPIN YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wish I could go but next weekend I'm booked


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:40 PM~12364554
> *IT WASNT REALLY POPPIN LIKE THIS HOMIE TILL RECENTLY ILL POST VIDEOS OF MOR NM HOPPERS
> *


Shit, you guys better tell Jamal (Roll'n) that itz crackin' like that down there!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:40 PM~12364563
> *FAMILIA PIMPIN YOU ALREADY KNOW
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

but imma see if we can get a car or two down there


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:41 PM~12364572
> *wish I could go but next weekend I'm booked
> *


ANYTIME FULLTIMER WE GONNA TAKE CARE OF YOU OUT HERE THE 505 GET FUCKED UP AND HAVE PLENTY OF GOODTIMES.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2008, 09:34 PM~12364476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MUTHAFUCCAS SICC RIGHT THERE-- gotta love an imp all *juiced* with the wheels in the air and the chrome shinin :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:42 PM~12364580
> *Shit, you guys better tell Jamal (Roll'n) that itz crackin' like that down there!!!
> *


LET HIMM KNOW HOMIE NEXT SUNDAY WILL DEF BE A GOODTIME ,TO BE OUT HERE WITH TODD COMING OUT AND EVERYONE ELSE BUSTING OUT NEW SHIT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:44 PM~12364607
> *LET HIMM KNOW HOMIE NEXT SUNDAY WILL DEF BE A GOODTIME ,TO BE OUT HERE WITH TODD COMING OUT AND EVERYONE ELSE BUSTING OUT NEW SHIT.
> *


will do dog,I'll get something poppin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:44 PM~12364607
> *LET HIMM KNOW HOMIE NEXT SUNDAY WILL DEF BE A GOODTIME ,TO BE OUT HERE WITH TODD COMING OUT AND EVERYONE ELSE BUSTING OUT NEW SHIT.
> *


Yea I talked to him on friday, but I'll call him tomorrow, but if Todd is goin' im sure he knows!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 09:42 PM~12364592
> *ANYTIME FULLTIMER WE GONNA TAKE CARE OF YOU OUT HERE THE 505 GET FUCKED UP AND HAVE PLENTY OF GOODTIMES.
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:45 PM~12364622
> *will do dog,I'll get something poppin
> *


COO HOLLA AT ME PLAYA LET ME KNOW WHATS UP.


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 7 2008, 10:46 PM~12364629
> *Yea I talked to him on friday, but I'll call him tomorrow, but if Todd is goin' im sure he knows!!!
> *


COO HOPE HE CAN MAKE IT , THERES A WHOLE LOT OF TALKING GOING ON OUT HERE , AND ITS ONLY GONNA GET BETTER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 10:47 PM~12364643
> *COO HOPE HE CAN MAKE IT , THERES A WHOLE LOT OF TALKING GOING ON OUT HERE , AND ITS ONLY GONNA GET BETTER
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

keep us posted on how the hop went and any vids would be nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright laterz peeps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I have never read this much bullshit in my life :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:48 PM~12364660
> *keep us posted on how the hop went and any vids would be nice
> *


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM~12364774
> *I have never read this much bullshit in my life :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: WHATS THE BULLSHIT?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 7 2008, 11:07 PM~12364887
> *:uh: WHATS THE BULLSHIT?
> *


You should of been on here pages back he means bullshit like shooting the shit you know


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 11:08 PM~12364911
> *You should of been on here pages back he means bullshit like shooting the shit you know
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BUT NO BULLSHIT COMING FROM HERE JUST REAL TOK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 7 2008, 09:58 PM~12364774
> *I have never read this much bullshit in my life :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You crac me up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 7 2008, 11:11 PM~12364943
> *You crac me up ***** :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

IM OUT TRY AND GET THAT HOPPER OUT HERE ROY WE'LL BE WAITING ON YOU.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma try dog we'll put up club funds Y Todo it's all in Julians hands now....I'll get at you Manana doggie


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12365090
> *Imma try dog we'll put up club funds Y Todo it's all in Julians hands now....I'll get at you Manana doggie
> *


  COO ,MAKE IT HAPPEN PIMP


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Adam how the computers runnin bRO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I'm still on LIL


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

yeah larry u r still on lil u should be working hell what the fuc am i sayin look at me i should be working not reading all the shit u guys are talking about 
what' s up co :wave:it 's after 5am and i have 3 more hours to go before i get my zzzz on :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Dec 8 2008, 01:19 AM~12366399
> *yeah larry u r still on lil u should be working hell what the fuc am i sayin look at me i should be working not reading all the shit u guys are talking about
> what' s up co  :wave:it 's after 5am and i have 3 more hours to go before i get my zzzz on :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 8 2008, 07:49 AM~12366687
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'><span style='colorurple'>Morning :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *BigTigger R.O.*

*What's good Bro! I pm'd you *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:59 AM~12366738
> *AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O.
> 
> What's good Bro! I pm'd you
> *


just got it couldn't agree with you more homie! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SIKSIX*

*What's good bROther, how was that game yesterday? At least you didn't freeze ur ass off :cheesy: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:10 AM~12366803
> *AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX
> 
> What's good bROther, how was that game yesterday? At least you didn't freeze ur ass off :cheesy:
> *



Damn I had a shit load of pages to read...you fuckers have been on this bitch like crazy over the weekend!!


Game was real nice...I didn't sit in the south stands this time. My boy got tickets on the east side of the stadium so we were in the sun. No coat, no beanie, nothing...just a long sleeve, jersey, and some shades.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:34 AM~12366888
> *
> *














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 08:48 AM~12366959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You are salting my wounds  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 08:48 AM~12366959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GET THE RAG OUT ONE LAST TIME BEFORE THE SNOW?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 08:48 AM~12366954
> *Damn I had a shit load of pages to read...you fuckers have been on this bitch like crazy over the weekend!!
> Game was real nice...I didn't sit in the south stands this time. My boy got tickets on the east side of the stadium so we were in the sun. No coat, no beanie, nothing...just a long sleeve, jersey, and some shades.
> *


*I was gonna go to the game too, but had change of plans at the last minute. At least Denver won. :biggrin: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 08:50 AM~12366969
> *You are salting my wounds
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 AM~12366976
> *I was gonna go to the game too, but had change of plans at the last minute. At least Denver won. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:55 AM~12367001
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


*When you gonna post some pROgress pics on the cutty homie?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:03 AM~12367051
> *When you gonna post some pROgress pics on the cutty homie?
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:03 AM~12367051
> *When you gonna post some pROgress pics on the cutty homie?
> *


I just never wanted to drown the topic wit' those kind of pics... I know that not evryone likes that type of shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Dec 5 2008, 11:00 AM~12344573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to repost but I've got to sell this car! Please have any one interested call me at 719.778.6563


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

everyone*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:06 AM~12367073
> *What up Big Fes
> *


whutz good bro... you think Julian will go to NM for the hop???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 AM~12367067
> *I just never wanted to drown the topic wit' those kind of pics... I know that not evryone likes that type of shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I would have to disagree Fes Dawg. I think most people like to see the build up on peeps cars. Also pics are more entertaining then words  Just my .02*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 AM~12367071
> *Sorry to repost but I've got to sell this car!  Please have any one interested call me at 719.778.6563
> *


Word is out we're trying


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 AM~12367082
> *I would have to disagree Fes Dawg. I think most people like to see the build up on peeps cars. Also pics are more entertaining then words  Just my .02
> *


you right about that... I'll post some sometime this week for sure...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 AM~12367071
> *Sorry to repost but I've got to sell this car!  Please have any one interested call me at 719.778.6563
> *


*I think Fe was trying to get ahold of you.  *


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

whats up springs low lows? hows it goin roy


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:08 AM~12367082
> *I would have to disagree Fes Dawg. I think most people like to see the build up on peeps cars. Also pics are more entertaining then words  Just my .02
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:07 AM~12367077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe Rooster drives that car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:10 AM~12367096
> *you right about that... I'll post some sometime this week for sure...
> *


*I was right about the whole thing, not just the red part :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:08 AM~12367080
> *whutz good bro... you think Julian will go to NM for the hop???
> *


I dunno he lost his wallet and his DL was in it
Without that he can't get on base to go to work....he's all stressed on it because his SS card was in it ,and without that he can't get an ID
I think he can get a temp SS card though with his Birth Certificate,but he don't think he even has that so I dunno ,hopefully he gets things going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Dec 8 2008, 09:10 AM~12367099
> *whats up springs low lows? hows it goin roy
> *


What up Big CJ good to hear from you homie


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 AM~12367108
> *I was right about the whole thing, not just the red part :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 AM~12367110
> *I dunno he lost his wallet and his DL was in it
> Without that he can't get on base to go to work....he's all stressed on it because his SS card was in it ,and without that he can't get an ID
> I think he can get a temp SS card though with his Birth Certificate,but he don't think he even has that so I dunno ,hopefully he gets things going
> *


*That's shitty  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 AM~12367110
> *I dunno he lost his wallet and his DL was in it
> Without that he can't get on base to go to work....he's all stressed on it because his SS card was in it ,and without that he can't get an ID
> I think he can get a temp SS card though with his Birth Certificate,but he don't think he even has that so I dunno ,hopefully he gets things going
> *


HELL YEAH THAT SUCKS! :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a bad ass Lime Green LS,I always wanted to go Lime green on mine


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12367108
> *I was right about the whole thing, not just the red part :biggrin:
> *


well yea probably... I just ain't never seen too many build up pics on here other than Ivan once in a while, I've posted a couple and Tony... :dunno: Oh and Swiph... but I will definitely :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:15 AM~12367139
> *That's a bad ass Lime Green LS,I always wanted to go Lime green on mine
> *


*Those days are long gone foo :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

when you coming out with that Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12367110
> *I dunno he lost his wallet and his DL was in it
> Without that he can't get on base to go to work....he's all stressed on it because his SS card was in it ,and without that he can't get an ID
> I think he can get a temp SS card though with his Birth Certificate,but he don't think he even has that so I dunno ,hopefully he gets things going
> *


Damn dat sucks...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 AM~12367148
> *well yea probably... I just ain't never seen too many build up pics on here other than Ivan once in a while, I've posted a couple and Tony... :dunno: Oh and Swiph... but I will definitely  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 AM~12367154
> *when you coming out with that Fes?
> *


Im hopin' March honestly... the painter is waiting on me to get the car back together, but I can't lie I've been moving slow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:15 AM~12367139
> *That's a bad ass Lime Green LS,I always wanted to go Lime green on mine
> *


that green LS caught my eye too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:19 AM~12367182
> *Im hopin' March honestly... the painter is waiting on me to get the car back together, but I can't lie I've been moving slow!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Nice so Cinco is a wrap huh? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:20 AM~12367192
> *Nice so Cinco is a wrap huh? :0
> *


I'll be at cinco wit' a car!!! thatz for sure!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:21 AM~12367200
> *I'll be at cinco wit' a car!!! thatz for sure!!!
> *


* :0 Sounds likeFes dawg got him a secret busting out*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:21 AM~12367200
> *I'll be at cinco wit' a car!!! thatz for sure!!!
> *


Nice,be GOOD to see you back out on them streets homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 AM~12367206
> * :0 Sounds likeFes dawg got him a secret busting out
> *


Ah nah thatz all you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:22 AM~12367212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:22 AM~12367206
> * :0 Sounds likeFes dawg got him a secret busting out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:23 AM~12367216
> *Ah nah thatz all you homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


*I wish. This rag 4 is gonna get me bROke!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 AM~12367208
> *Nice,be GOOD to see you back out on them streets homie
> *


can't wait this summer dragged for me...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Not to mention all the money De la Hoya made me lose :angry: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:24 AM~12367226
> *I wish. This rag 4 is gonna get me bROke!
> *


I know you got something up your sleeves!!! and I already know your rag is gonna be sick so either way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 AM~12367232
> *Not to mention all the money De la Hoya made me lose :angry:
> *


De La Hoya ain't hungry to prove anything anymore... he's done as far as boxing, shit that muthafucka paid!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:24 AM~12367226
> *I wish. This rag 4 is gonna get me bROke!
> *


aint that much Breakin on Beat Street homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:24 AM~12367226
> *I wish. This rag 4 is gonna get me bROke!
> *


*SO IS BETTING ON DE LA HOYA!! * :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:50 AM~12366969
> *You are salting my wounds
> *


 :biggrin: Had too...I stopped cheering for that Joto when he went out like a bitch against Mayweather. I wanted him to break that fools jaw so he would QUIT FUCKIN TALKIN ALREADY...but nooooo, he got stomped out just like pac man did him.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:38 AM~12367326
> *:biggrin:  Had too...I stopped cheering for that Joto when he went out like a bitch against Mayweather. I wanted him to break that fools jaw so he would QUIT FUCKIN TALKIN ALREADY...but nooooo, he got stomped out just like pac man did him.
> *


damn...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 AM~12366975
> *DID YOU GET THE RAG OUT ONE LAST TIME BEFORE THE SNOW?
> *




Naw...but I was sittin at the game on Sunday with the sun shinin and Jay Cutler threw a INT for a Touchdown to give the Qweefs and 10-0 lead and all I think to myself was...

Here we fuckin go again....I could be chillen in the RAG, ridin til the wheels fall off, instead of watchin this BULLSHIT.


But we won, so its all good.


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*WHAT IT IZ FAL CHECK OUT MY NEW TRACK FROM MY NEW ALBUM "STREET LINGO" TO BE OUT FEB. 2009 *

Download link:
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html

vBulletin / phpBB link: 
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 AM~12367350
> *damn...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:42 AM~12367364
> *Naw...but I was sittin at the game on Sunday with the sun shinin and Jay Cutler threw a INT for a Touchdown to give the Qweefs and 10-0 lead and all I think to myself was...
> 
> Here we fuckin go again....I could be chillen in the RAG, ridin til the wheels fall off, instead of watchin this BULLSHIT.
> ...


DAMN AINT THAT THE TRUTH BRO..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin De La Joto upset me once again.
He went out like a true bitch just like he did against Hopkins
Next thing you know he'll be promoting Pac man watch


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:43 AM~12367378
> *DAMN  AINT THAT THE TRUTH BRO..
> *



Yea and I'll find a day to pull the rag out...its not always cold. I'll cruise with the top down in carhart coveralls if I have too :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 AM~12367412
> *Yea and I'll find a day to pull the rag out...its not always cold. I'll cruise with the top down in carhart coveralls if I have too  :biggrin:
> *


 REAL RIDER BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 AM~12367412
> *Yea and I'll find a day to pull the rag out...its not always cold. I'll cruise with the top down in carhart coveralls if I have too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Yesterday was the day :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 AM~12367424
> *REAL RIDER BRO
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:50 AM~12367428
> *:biggrin:
> Yesterday was the day :thumbsup:
> *



I know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 AM~12367439
> *I know
> *


game musta been nice though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:56 AM~12367468
> *Why don't you post a pic of urself u punk ass bitch instead of hiding behind a screen name. Or better yet call me 719-671-5453, I would like to discuss this face to face.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 AM~12367497
> *concirndcoloradan??? dis clown don't even know how to spell...
> *


... and datz fucked up tryin' to put peeps on blast...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:00 AM~12367504
> *... and datz fucked up tryin' to put peeps on blast...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:56 AM~12367467
> *game musta been nice though
> *



It was cool. Plus we got the W so that made it better.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So when's the rag coming out Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:03 AM~12367529
> *So when's the rag coming out Sean?
> *



*I need to decide on a color of paint and top so they can get it going. They are waiting on me.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 AM~12367540
> *I need to decide on a color of paint and top so they can get it going. They are waiting on me.
> *


Damn,you going a totally different color or what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:00 AM~12367504
> *... and datz fucked up tryin' to put peeps on blast...
> *


*I'm getting it taken care of *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:06 AM~12367547
> *I'm getting it taken care of
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:06 AM~12367547
> *I'm getting it taken care of
> *


Yeah peeps might assume other shit :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:06 AM~12367546
> *Damn,you going a totally different color or what?
> *


*I want to. The frame is already dome kandy apple red, stiped, and leafed, but that color is common. The wheels are kandy apple red colored spokes too  

If I change the color it's gonna cost me that much more ferria, so I don't know what I wanna do, but today is the deadline to give the shop an answer.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 AM~12367564
> *I want to. The frame is already dome kandy apple red, stiped, and leafed, but that color is common. The wheels are kandy apple red colored spokes too
> 
> If I change the color it's gonna cost me that much more ferria, so I don't know what I wanna do, but today is the deadline to give the shop an answer.
> *


Don't you hate that color though? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THUGG PASSION 2, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, *NIMSTER64*, MOSTHATED CC


*Thank you Nim for taking care of that for me. I appreciate it bRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12367580
> *THUGG PASSION 2, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, NIMSTER64, MOSTHATED CC
> Thank you Nim for taking care of that for me. I appreciate it bRO!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12367574
> *Don't you hate that color though? :biggrin:
> *


*Not on my cars, just on my clothes  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like progress pics fes :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2008, 10:12 AM~12367586
> *I like progress pics fes :biggrin:
> *


*Tell him Big L dawg, so do I :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:12 AM~12367584
> *Not on my cars, just on my clothes
> *


 :0 
Red on Red on Red is the shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 AM~12367412
> *Yea and I'll find a day to pull the rag out...its not always cold. I'll cruise with the top down in carhart coveralls if I have too  :biggrin:
> *


*They make carhart coveralls that big? :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:13 AM~12367596
> *:0
> Red on Red on Red is the shit
> *


*Yeah it is, I almost thought of going tripple black, but Ill leave that up to you. I know you called that 1st.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 8 2008, 11:12 AM~12367586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I made a bad assumption!!! but Larry did you read the title on your Elco's topic??? :biggrin: ... but I know your tryin' to sell it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 AM~12367620
> *Yeah it is, I almost thought of going tripple black, but Ill leave that up to you. I know you called that 1st.
> *


shit that thing aint gonna be Triple black for years homie,it's gonna stay pale


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 AM~12367662
> *shit that thing aint gonna be Triple black for years homie,it's gonna stay pale
> *


you crazy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 AM~12367671
> *you crazy!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:15 AM~12367605
> *They make carhart coveralls that big? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Yea foolio...you act like you in Del La Hoya shape :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:25 AM~12367692
> *Yea foolio...you act like you in Del La Hoya shape  :dunno:
> *


LOL... your all crazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:11 AM~12367580
> *THUGG PASSION 2, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, NIMSTER64, MOSTHATED CC
> Thank you Nim for taking care of that for me. I appreciate it bRO!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:26 AM~12367695
> *LOL... your all crazy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you home today or what Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:26 AM~12367705
> *you home today or what Fes?
> *


yea gotz to watch my baby!!! you gonna bring the tre by??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 AM~12367737
> *yea gotz to watch my baby!!! you gonna bring the tre by???  :biggrin:
> *


Not today dog it's cold out there :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:11 AM~12367580
> *THUGG PASSION 2, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, NIMSTER64, MOSTHATED CC
> Thank you Nim for taking care of that for me. I appreciate it bRO!
> *


any time


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:31 AM~12367749
> *Not today dog it's cold  out there :biggrin:
> *




Need to get you some Carhart coveralls


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:38 AM~12367812
> *Need to get you some Carhart coveralls
> *


I got some :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:31 AM~12367749
> *Not today dog it's cold  out there :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: I know itz cold!!! Can't wait tosee it though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 AM~12367832
> *  :biggrin:  I know itz cold!!! Can't wait tosee it though!!!
> *


to see


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:40 AM~12367830
> *I got some :biggrin:
> *



Time to ROll out then...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 AM~12367832
> *  :biggrin:  I know itz cold!!! Can't wait tosee it though!!!
> *


you can always come by the pad,I gotta get it appraised today,hopefully it's a decent amount they appraise it for :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:43 AM~12367863
> *you can always come by the pad,I gotta get it appraised today,hopefully it's a decent amount they appraise it for :cheesy:
> *


Ive got a good appraiser up this way  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 Members: SWIPH, *~MR.FLEETWOOD~, *GOODTIMESROY


I dont know if you saw my question las night- but is that lac a single or double?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:50 AM~12367935
> *3 Members: SWIPH, ~MR.FLEETWOOD~, GOODTIMESROY
> I dont know if you saw my question las night- but is that lac a single or double?
> *


he said it was a double


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 AM~12367863
> *you can always come by the pad,I gotta get it appraised today,hopefully it's a decent amount they appraise it for :cheesy:
> *


I don't know where you live playa... I know itz in the baller section, over there by Izzy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:03 AM~12368025
> *I don't know where you live playa... I know itz in the baller section, over there by Izzy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah right....I stay across from Skysox stadium in the Ghetto :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:04 PM~12368031
> *Yeah right....I stay across from Skysox stadium in the Ghetto :0
> *


far from ghetto... :biggrin: but I know where your talkin' about!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 AM~12368103
> *far from ghetto... :biggrin:  but I know where your talkin' about!!!
> *


Ghettofabulous :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up FES- go chec the newest one in the Freestyle Fest-- I think you might like it-- especialy the las little bit--LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:14 PM~12368121
> *What up FES- go chec the newest one in the Freestyle Fest-- I think you might like it-- especialy the las little bit--LOL
> *


I jus' got done reading it!!! LOL :biggrin: that shit was good about the top friends on myspace!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:15 AM~12368135
> *I jus' got done reading it!!! LOL  :biggrin: that shit was good about the top friends on myspace!!!
> *



Ya-- I thought yu would like that shit--LOL

I wish them ****** would atleast come in there and blast somethin. I know they atleast have to have a homie that can get down- If Iwould have known I was gonna make the topic come to a hault- I would have went a lttle bit easier.
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:18 PM~12368166
> *Ya-- I thought yu would like that shit--LOL
> 
> I wish them ****** would atleast come in there and blast somethin. I know they atleast have to have a homie that can get down- If Iwould have known I was gonna make the topic come to a hault- I would have went a lttle bit easier.
> ...


I know huh??? dumb it down for their sake!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris??? whutz good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:27 AM~12368215
> *I know huh??? dumb it down for their sake!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I dont feel like Im best though- so I dont wanna take a chance and then have some ***** get 1 up on me-- Did you read the Rhyme fest topic. There was some girl flowin but fuccin-- so I flowed bac to her bout fuccin-- it was a good topic-LOL
But then some fool took my flows like that was all I had- SO I SHUT HIM THE FUC DOWN - I MURDERED HIM-- one of the lines in it said
*" been doin much dirt since I was a young buc
shootin real guns
when you was still on the thumbs suc,
or maybe on ya moms tit
or even ya dads dic
or maybe you was way confused
and on ya little sisters clit,*

That bitch didnt know what to do after that :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

WHAT UP MY BROTHA!~ :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 11:34 AM~12368265
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHA!~  :biggrin:
> *


What up BIG TIGGER - whats good wit ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12368257
> *I dont feel like Im best though- so I dont wanna take a chance and then have some ***** get 1 up on me--  Did you read the Rhyme fest topic. There was some girl flowin but fuccin-- so I flowed bac to her bout fuccin-- it was a good topic-LOL
> But then some fool took my flows like that was all I had- SO I SHUT HIM THE FUC DOWN - I MURDERED HIM-- one of the lines in it said
> " been doin much dirt since I was a young buc
> ...


DAMN... LOL, but yeah I've never been in that topic...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:36 AM~12368280
> *DAMN... LOL, but yeah I've never been in that topic...
> *


Ya-- you should go read some shit in there- I jad never seen it either-- then somebody PMd me bout QWIK DEVILLE yappin off at the mouth in it with my name involved-- so I went and checced it out.. I didnt start flowin in it till I saw that girl flowin bout fuccin- and decided it was time for me to take my turn :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

post the link to the rhyme fest topic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:38 PM~12368303
> *Ya-- you should go read some shit in there- I jad never seen it either-- then somebody PMd me bout QWIK DEVILLE yappin off at the mouth in it with my name involved-- so I went and checced it out..  I didnt start flowin in it till I saw that girl flowin bout fuccin- and decided it was time for me to take my turn :biggrin:
> *


  I'll check it out!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:28 AM~12368223
> *Chris??? whutz good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 8 2008, 12:44 PM~12368357
> *WHATS UP FES
> *


chillin' bro...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, BigTigger R.O.



WHATS UP bROthers?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 AM~12368348
> *post the link to the rhyme fest topic
> *


Heres the Freestyle fest page when this fool tried to blast on me out of nowhere

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420699&st=100

there are a few flows before it- but this is the page when he starts up



Heres the link to the page when this other fool comes at me out of nowhere as well. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=444050&st=40

I aint tryin to be no rapper- I jus enjoy flowin- and havin fun- and I certainly aint the best-- but both these bitch ****** got shut the fuc down :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:50 PM~12368403
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, BigTigger R.O.
> WHATS UP bROthers?
> *



Just chillen...you like that game yesterday?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 11:50 AM~12368403
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, BigTigger R.O.
> WHATS UP bROthers?
> *



What up bROther-- whats good wit ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 PM~12368414
> *Heres the Freestyle fest page when this fool tried to blast on me out of nowhere
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420699&st=100
> ...


jus went to the other page!!! Homeboy qwuik whatever went in on you quick!!! LOL I had to laugh at that cuz he could've jus went on the other topic if he was butt hurt!!! I like this topic better than the other one too... but why do peeps alwayz get into it wit' u???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 11:57 AM~12368456
> *jus went to the other page!!! Homeboy qwuik whatever went in on you quick!!! LOL I had to laugh at that cuz he could've jus went on the other topic if he was butt hurt!!! I like this topic better than the other one too... but why do peeps alwayz get into it wit' u???
> *


Im not sure why they do that shit homie-- I dont even know either one of those fools-- never even spoke to em- cracced a joke on em-- posted on em- NOTHIN-- me and PAINLOC (wedo) was talkin bout that to-- wonderin why these fools come at me out of nowhere-- but o well- It makes it even that much more fun to me CLOWNIN on them- caus they both got shut down hard-- and that makes it all worth it :biggrin: 
So- let em keep bringin their shit rhymes- Ill keep burnin em up  :biggrin:

The funniest part about it is- IM NOT EVEN A RAPPER-- I do juice and bags-- :biggrin:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*WHAT UP FAM IF YOU A REAL G CHECK OUT THIS TRACK OFF MY SOLO ALBUM "STREET LINGO" TO BE OUT IN THE 1ST PART OF 2009 IF YOU LIKE HIT ME UP*


Download link:
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html

vBulletin / phpBB link: 
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 PM~12368419
> *Just chillen...you like that game yesterday?
> *


NOT ONE BIT. I DID LIKE THE FIGHT THOUGH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 PM~12368422
> *What up bROther-- whats good wit ya
> *


DEBATING IF IM GONNA WORK ON THE CUTTY. HOWS THE CAR COMING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:04 PM~12368513
> *DEBATING IF IM GONNA WORK ON THE CUTTY. HOWS THE CAR COMING
> *


Gettin ready to *cut *all the *57 year old *body bolts off of it so I can get the body off :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12368528
> *Gettin ready to cut all the 57 year old body bolts off of it so I can get the body off :biggrin:
> *


DIZAMN!! MOVING RIGHT ALONG bROther


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD RALPH?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:07 PM~12368534
> *DIZAMN!! MOVING RIGHT ALONG bROther
> *


Kinda-- not a whole lot done yet-- but once the body is ready to come off-- Ill be movin right along for sure..


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

IS IT COLD UP THERE YET SWIPH?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 8 2008, 12:12 PM~12368563
> *IS IT COLD UP THERE YET SWIPH?
> *


Fuc ya homie-- it aint snowin- but its cold for sure-- thats why Im inside online for a little bit- to get warmed up- so i can go bac outside :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

FES, HIT ME UP BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 8 2008, 01:17 PM~12368596
> *FES, HIT ME UP BRO
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 01:03 PM~12368502
> *NOT ONE BIT. I DID LIKE THE FIGHT THOUGH
> *



C'mon...you know you a BRONCOS fan deep down inside :biggrin: 


Fight was good...you collect anything off Sean too?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12368528
> *Gettin ready to cut all the 57 year old body bolts off of it so I can get the body off :biggrin:
> *



Did Wedo ever come get the trailer? You never posted pics, I wanted to see what you did so that shit don't happen again :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 12:22 PM~12368643
> *Did Wedo ever come get the trailer? You never posted pics, I wanted to see what you did so that shit don't happen again :rofl:
> *


Cant find my camera charger- so heres a phone pic--- you get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:28 PM~12368696
> *Cant find my camera charger- so heres a phone pic--- you get the idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tire :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 01:21 PM~12368633
> *C'mon...you know you a BRONCOS fan deep down inside  :biggrin:
> Fight was good...you collect anything off Sean too?
> *


 NO THE ONE TIME I DIDNT BET HIM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 8 2008, 01:11 PM~12368556
> *WHATS GOOD RALPH?
> *


TRYING TO STAY OUT OF THE COLD. WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:28 PM~12368696
> *Cant find my camera charger- so heres a phone pic--- you get the idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT WAS A BLOW OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a progress pic, but FedEx finally came thru... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry about the phone pic...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12368738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
BM?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice adex stickers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:30 PM~12368712
> *Nice tire :cheesy:
> *


I purposely didnt say nothin bout the tire jus to see if you would say somethin :biggrin: 
Those are the tires that came on the wheels when I bought em over 5 yeaers ago

ALL GOLD 72 SPOKE- UNSTAMPED DAYTONS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 PM~12368748
> *:0
> BM?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12368738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna take those vented caps off them motors arent you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:36 PM~12368764
> *You gonna take those vented caps off them motors arent you??
> *


Yeah I heard about that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Adam sorry but those rims just sold from a Craigslist ad I put up





























But I did find these for you
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/949643171.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:37 PM~12368771
> *Yeah I heard about that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank goodness- I cant be lettin one of y fellow coloRadO riders burn shit up for no reason :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's wrong with vented caps?
Fires?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Close ups of the Gold 72's please :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:38 PM~12368780
> *Thank goodness- I cant be lettin one of y fellow coloRadO riders burn shit up for no reason :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I know, huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:38 PM~12368779
> *hey Adam sorry but those rims just sold from a Craigslist ad I put up
> But I did find these for you
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/949643171.html
> ...



Fuc ya- I called that guy already to see what kind of deal we could work out-- I want them for my astRO van-- :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:39 PM~12368786
> *What's wrong with vented caps?
> Fires?
> *


 :yessad: from what I heard


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:41 PM~12368809
> *Fuc ya- I called that guy already to see what kind of deal we could work out-- I want them for my astRO van--  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: 






Now post the 72's already :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What you want for the 72's?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:39 PM~12368796
> *Close ups of the Gold 72's please :biggrin:
> *


Jus for you ROy--  UNSTAMPED- 72- all gold-- DAYTONS-- nothin less.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:46 PM~12368857
> *Jus for you ROy--   UNSTAMPED- 72- all gold-- DAYTONS-- nothin less.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Nice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:43 PM~12368831
> *What you want for the 72's?
> *


I offered em to ya once before-- and you blew me off-- so now it will take the TREY RAG to make it happen




























MY POINT EXACTLY-- they are stayin wit me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:46 PM~12368857
> *Jus for you ROy--   UNSTAMPED- 72- all gold-- DAYTONS-- nothin less.
> 
> 
> ...


im not a gold fan but there D'z!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:47 PM~12368876
> *I offered em to ya once before-- and you blew  me off-- so now it will take the TREY RAG to make it happen
> MY POINT EXACTLY-- they are stayin wit me :biggrin:
> *


what you gonna put them on???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:47 PM~12368876
> *I offered em to ya once before-- and you blew  me off-- so now it will take the TREY RAG to make it happen
> MY POINT EXACTLY-- they are stayin wit me :biggrin:
> *


i don't remember you offering em to me I musta missed the post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:48 PM~12368882
> *what you gonna put them on???
> *


58 Rag :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:47 PM~12368877
> *im not a gold fan but there D'z!!! :biggrin:
> *


YA- SOMETIMES chrome looks better on a car :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:49 PM~12368892
> *58 Rag :0
> *


They gonna be sittin for another couple years before that can happen :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:50 PM~12368896
> *YA- SOMETIMES chrome looks better on a car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I never really cared for Gold too much either till I was forced to this time around,too much damn Gold to exchange everything for chrome  
But it goes well with the White and Tan :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:50 PM~12368896
> *YA- SOMETIMES chrome looks better on a car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what's the deal?
Anybody know if LRM is coming to Denver this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:52 PM~12368908
> *I never really cared for Gold too much either till I was forced to this time around,too much damn Gold to exchange everything for chrome
> But it goes well with the White and Tan :biggrin:
> *


I like the way they did your car, though... it does go good with it!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 PM~12368908
> *I never really cared for Gold too much either till I was forced to this time around,too much damn Gold to exchange everything for chrome
> But it goes well with the White and Tan :biggrin:
> *


WHITE AND TAN is the perfect color combo for gold- CHROME ON YOUR CAR WOULD MAKE IT LOSE DRASTIC PLAYA POINTS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 12:53 PM~12368923
> *I like the way they did your car, though... it does go good with it!!!
> *


yeah makes me almost wanna go Boys in the hood Fawn on it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:53 PM~12368919
> *So what's the deal?
> Anybody know if LRM is coming to Denver this year?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:53 PM~12368919
> *So what's the deal?
> Anybody know if LRM is coming to Denver this year?
> *


As a matter of fact- I talked with Joe las night---- says LRM will be in Denver this year for sure
















NOT JOE RAY FOOLS -- JOE MAMA :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:54 PM~12368930
> *yeah makes me almost wanna go Boys in the hood Fawn on it :biggrin:
> *


I know that would be sick!!! Have to start callin' you doughboy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:55 PM~12368937
> *As a matter of fact- I talked with Joe las night---- says LRM will be in Denver this year for sure
> NOT JOE RAY FOOLS -- JOE MAMA :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys shoulda seen how damn big the tires were that came offa the car in person.....I was like WTF hurry and get that hideous thing in the garage before someone sees it :thumbsdown:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 12:54 PM~12368930
> *yeah makes me almost wanna go Boys in the hood Fawn on it :biggrin:
> *


Let me guess- then you are gonna try and ball off of it and sell it to Japan :uh: :biggrin: 

FUC FAWN GOLD-- its gonna take another 10 years before anybody wil be able to paint their car that color-- THERE LIKE 20 impalas right now that are FAWN GOLD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:28 PM~12368696
> *Cant find my camera charger- so heres a phone pic--- you get the idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



So where did you mount the spare? Where the wire is or where the blown out tire/white rim is?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:55 PM~12368937
> *As a matter of fact- I talked with Joe las night---- says LRM will be in Denver this year for sure
> NOT JOE RAY FOOLS -- JOE MAMA :biggrin:
> *


imma just ignore that I been trying to be good


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

I was told by somone from lowrider that Denver was on the tour list :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 PM~12368951
> *Let me guess- then you are gonna try and ball off of it and sell it to Japan :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> FUC FAWN GOLD-- its gonna take another 10 years before anybody wil be able to paint their car that color-- THERE LIKE 20 impalas right now that are FAWN GOLD
> *


it's a factory color.....classic my friend


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:56 PM~12368944
> *You guys shoulda seen how damn big the tires  were that came offa the car in person.....*


They were probably something similar to what I had to drive my Rag back on. Hideous. Thats why I went out and got wires, even if they were chinas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 12:58 PM~12368957
> *So where did you mount the spare? Where the wire is or where the blown out tire/white rim is?
> *


The pic shows you blind man---thats how the trailer is hittin the streets this summer-- well except it aint gonna have my Gold Dayton on it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Big USO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:35 AM~12368277
> *What up BIG TIGGER - whats good wit ya
> *


SORRY HOMIE, JUST ON THE GRIND YOU KNOW HOW THWT IS... :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

all good in the snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 01:00 PM~12368970
> *They were probably something similar to what I had to drive my Rag back on. Hideous. Thats why I went out and got wires, even if they were chinas
> *


You aint lying I had to get a vin verification,Insurance,and I was running low on time and still changed tires before I left the house :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:00 PM~12368972
> *The pic shows you blind man---thats how the trailer is hittin the streets this summer-- well except it aint gonna have my Gold Dayton on it :biggrin:
> *



If the pic showed I wouldn't have asked. It looks like the wire is sitting on the ground...like its leaning up against the trailer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Dec 8 2008, 12:59 PM~12368962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT GET ME wROng- I LOVE THAT COLOR-- way way sicc color- JUS FUCCIN SIC OF EVERYBODY EITHER PAINTIN OR WANT TO PAINT thier car that color.
THere are plenty of FACTORY colors that are way sic-- nasty nasty sic-- its not there was only white blac red and fawn-- go look through the books-- you will see a bunch of colors - AND EVEN ALOT THAT WILL GO GOOD WITH YOUR GOLD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:02 PM~12368987
> *You aint lying I had to get a vin verification,Insurance,and I was running low on time and still changed tires before I left the house :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

I parked my shit in the garage til I could get to Roberts T&W


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

looking for a kandy painter here in colorado? Know anybody?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 01:03 PM~12368989
> *If the pic showed I wouldn't have asked. It looks like the wire is sitting on the ground...like its leaning up against the trailer
> *


The reaql spare is gona be where the blown out one is-- you see the stub sticcin out the middle of it.. and the Dayton is actualy gonna be sittin bout 6inches hire than that- its not on the gROund in that pic-- but a little bit closer than what i want...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 01:30 PM~12368714
> *NO THE ONE TIME I DIDNT BET HIM
> *



I hesitated cuz I normally don't bet on boxing...but glad I did :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 01:05 PM~12369003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I parked my shit in the garage til I could get to Roberts T&W
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:01 PM~12368976
> *SORRY HOMIE, JUST ON THE GRIND YOU KNOW HOW THWT IS... :biggrin:
> *


Ya-- been there done that-- 
you gettin shit taken care of today?
Hows the weather n the 505.

Did you get your transport figured out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What about selling those cut out Dayton swept KO's Adam?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what did anybody work today


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12369012
> *looking for a kandy painter here in colorado? Know anybody?
> *


Theres a good Kandy Man up here in Longmont-- he aint cheap by any means though... What ya paintin- and how much you tryin to spend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 8 2008, 01:09 PM~12369037
> *what did anybody work today
> *


I think it's too cold hno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:08 PM~12369025
> *Ya-- been there done that--
> you gettin shit taken care of today?
> Hows the weather n the 505.
> ...


I JUST WAITING FOR THE SNOW TO HIT THEY SAY BY LIKE 5 O'CLOCK ITS GONNA HIT! 


I AM GONNA USE YOUR GUY, HE HOOKED IT UP.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

JUst had my 65 impla ss transported from orlando, and they fiucked up my kandy paint.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:08 PM~12369026
> *What about selling those cut out Dayton swept KO's Adam?
> *



:roflmao: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:11 PM~12369053
> *I JUST WAITING FOR THE SNOW TO HIT THEY SAY BY LIKE 5 O'CLOCK ITS GONNA HIT!
> I AM GONNA USE YOUR GUY, HE HOOKED IT UP....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Transport for my ride from IL to here was only like 600 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:12 PM~12369060
> *JUst had my 65 impla ss transported from orlando, and they fiucked up my kandy paint.
> *


Pics of the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:13 PM~12369068
> *Transport for my ride from IL to here was only like 600 :0
> *


Damn for $600 you couldn't even complain about the wait!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DID YOU WATCH THAT VIDEO YET CHUCK


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:13 PM~12369068
> *Transport for my ride from IL to here was only like 600 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

damaged pics or the car pics?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:11 PM~12369053
> *I JUST WAITING FOR THE SNOW TO HIT THEY SAY BY LIKE 5 O'CLOCK ITS GONNA HIT!
> I AM GONNA USE YOUR GUY, HE HOOKED IT UP....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I told ya bROther-- when it comes to transport aint nobody touchin my guys prices.
:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12369090
> *damaged pics or the car pics?
> *


 BOLTH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 01:14 PM~12369076
> *Damn for $600 you couldn't even complain about the wait!!!
> *


I know the first time I got a quote it was like 900-1100
then a month and half later when everything was clear and gas went down it was 590 ....I was like hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I paid $1100 for enclosed transport and still messed the car up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:16 PM~12369094
> *BOTH
> *


X2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:13 PM~12369068
> *Transport for my ride from IL to here was only like 600 :0
> *


My Blazer to Ohio-- $650 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12369091
> *I told ya bROther-- when it comes to transport aint nobody touchin my guys prices.
> :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: 
1,250 FOR BOLTH RAGS FROM MINNESOTA TO ALBUQUERQUE AND 4 DAY DELIVERY GUARENTEED! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:17 PM~12369100
> *I paid $1100 for enclosed transport and still messed the car up.
> *


That sucks.....They ARE gonna pay for it right?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Pics coming soon, i have to upload them.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:18 PM~12369114
> *That sucks.....They ARE gonna pay for it right?
> *


THEY BETTER! :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:18 PM~12369113
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 1,250 FOR BOLTH RAGS FROM MINNESOTA TO ALBUQUERQUE AND 4 DAY DELIVERY GUARENTEED!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS SMOKIN bROther-- IM GLAD I COULD HELP OUT :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

The insurance is envolved and it is at a shop in brighton, but i really don't know his work. estimate to fix 15,000


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:20 PM~12369132
> *The insurance is envolved and it is at a shop in brighton, but i really don't know his work. estimate to fix 15,000
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:20 PM~12369132
> *The insurance is envolved and it is at a shop in brighton, but i really don't know his work. estimate to fix 15,000
> *


GET VANDERSLICE TO PAINT THAT BITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 03:23 PM~12369159
> *GET VANDERSLICE TO PAINT THAT BITCH!!  :biggrin:
> *


I would need more than 15,000?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:23 PM~12369159
> *GET VANDERSLICE TO PAINT THAT BITCH!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:25 PM~12369173
> *I would need more than 15,000?
> *


 NOPE HIT ME UP, I CAN GET IT HOOKED UP! :biggrin: 
ASK THESE GUYS IN HERE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:26 PM~12369183
> *NOPE HIT ME UP, I CAN GET IT HOOKED UP!  :biggrin:
> ASK THESE GUYS IN HERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:21 PM~12369143
> *:0
> *


I think there is someone that would do it for less. I am thinking of taking the check and parting the car out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:27 PM~12369189
> *I think there is someone that would do it for less. I am thinking of taking the check and parting the car out.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up with all the new people lately?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:27 PM~12369189
> *I think there is someone that would do it for less. I am thinking of taking the check and parting the car out.
> *


WHy take the chec and part the car out- why not take the chec and then fix the car instead??


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:27 PM~12369189
> *I think there is someone that would do it for less. I am thinking of taking the check and parting the car out.
> *


*WELL LET ME KNOW IF INTRESTED, YOU CAN HAVE A VANDERSLICE JOB AND A NICE STACK IN YOUR POCKET! *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lets see some pics cl1965ss you may just get your car sold right now


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:29 PM~12369217
> *WHy take the chec and part the car out- why not take the chec and then fix the car instead??
> *


Good idea. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:29 PM~12369217
> *WHy take the chec and part the car out- why not take the chec and then fix the car instead??
> *


Maybe he wants an X frame :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 03:29 PM~12369217
> *WHy take the chec and part the car out- why not take the chec and then fix the car instead??
> *


After working on the car for 16 years and to complete it for this to happen its watching your dog die.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

IS IT A DROP TOP? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:31 PM~12369237
> *IS IT A DROP TOP?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 01:31 PM~12369233
> *After working on the car for 16 years and to complete it for this to happen its watching your dog die.
> *


JUST SHOCK THAT FUCKER AND BRING IT BACK TO LIFE! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 03:31 PM~12369237
> *IS IT A DROP TOP?  :biggrin:
> *



Hard top, galaxy grey base , kandy cobalt, blue, 4 pumps 8 bats , supremes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:31 PM~12369231
> *Maybe he wants an X frame :biggrin:
> *


Ive got a Riviera Ill sell him :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 PM~12369260
> *Ive got a Riviera Ill sell him :biggrin:
> *


You know I was looking for a Rivi before I got the drop
My Grandfather had a 63...bad mofo


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:35 PM~12369272
> *You know I was looking for a Rivi before I got the drop
> My Grandfather had a 63...bad mofo
> *


I used to have a 63ss hardtop also.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

I want a 58 drop :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any Chrome undies/engine bay on the 65ss?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:35 PM~12369272
> *You know I was looking for a Rivi before I got the drop
> My Grandfather had a 63...bad mofo
> *


63's look jus as tight-- but the tranny in the 64 along with the 465 are what make me love my Rivi- they have so much power. The first time I saw MY Rivi- it was lined up at some redlights against a 95 Mustang- SUPERCHARGED 5.0--- and it smoked it-- It took me 7 years to convince my homie to sell it to me and finaly he did-- I doubt Ill ever let it go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 8 2008, 01:38 PM~12369304
> *I want a 58 drop  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Don't we all :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 8 2008, 01:38 PM~12369304
> *I want a 58 drop  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


How much you got to spend-- Ill make it happen for ya  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 8 2008, 01:38 PM~12369304
> *I want a 58 drop  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


ME TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369308
> *Any Chrome undies/engine bay on the 65ss?
> *


no undies, some engine bay stuff, crome steering coloum, glove box lid, all rechromed bumpers, no bumper boyz crap either.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:41 PM~12369326
> *ME TOO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:39 PM~12369312
> *63's look jus as tight-- but the tranny in the 64 along with the 465 are what make me love my Rivi- they have so much power. The first time I saw MY Rivi- it was lined up at some redlights against a 95 Mustang- SUPERCHARGED 5.0--- and it smoked it-- It took me 7 years to convince my homie to sell it to me and finaly he did-- I doubt Ill ever let it go
> *


Yeah those Nailheads aint no joke


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:42 PM~12369337
> *Yeah those Nailheads aint no joke
> *


 :biggrin: 




Well Riders- Im bac out into the cold-- gonna try and get some work done-- Have fun in here while Im gone :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

One day I will hit th e lotto and bang 58!!!!!!! Till then I can dream.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:06 PM~12369015
> *The reaql spare is gona be where the blown out one is-- you see the stub sticcin out the middle of it.. and the Dayton is actualy gonna be sittin bout 6inches hire than that- its not on the gROund in that pic-- but a little bit closer than what i want...
> *


I got ya... 


They come get it yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you guyz won't even believe this... itz raining at my house right now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 01:49 PM~12369406
> *you guyz won't even believe this... itz raining at my house right now!!!
> *


Why is it snowing at mine then


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 01:43 PM~12369351
> *:biggrin:
> Well Riders- Im bac out into the cold-- gonna try and get some work done-- Have fun in here while Im gone :biggrin:
> *


STAY WARM OUT THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:50 PM~12369415
> *Why is it snowing at mine then
> *


how far away do you live from me??? 10 mins maybe!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 01:53 PM~12369444
> *how far away do you live from me??? 10 mins maybe!!!
> *


like 5 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thanks for doing that on my trailor Swiph, I appreciate it. Next time your here in Pueblo, I'll take you to the taqueria truck. :biggrin: 

But why in the hell did I get a blown tire back. I always thought when you borROwed something you returned it the same way you got it, hint hint*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 01:55 PM~12369458
> *Thanks for doing that on my trailor Swiph, I appreciate it. Next time your here in Pueblo, I'll take you to the taqueria truck. :biggrin:
> 
> But why in the hell did I get a blown tire back. I always thought when you borROwed something you returned it the same way you got it, hint hint
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 01:55 PM~12369458
> *Thanks for doing that on my trailor Swiph, I appreciate it. Next time your here in Pueblo, I'll take you to the taqueria truck. :biggrin:
> 
> But why in the hell did I get a blown tire back. I always thought when you borROwed something you returned it the same way you got it, hint hint
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:56 PM~12369472
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


*Any word on that IP address bRO?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 01:50 PM~12369421
> *STAY WARM OUT THERE!  :biggrin:
> *


Its like 14 degrees out side-- I need to put another layer on :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Where does Vanderslice paint out of? What city?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 01:58 PM~12369499
> *Where does Vanderslice paint out of? What city?
> *


BURQUE! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:59 PM~12369502
> *BURQUE! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 


He painting the 4?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 02:00 PM~12369513
> *:0  :0
> He painting the 4?
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 01:55 PM~12369458
> *Thanks for doing that on my trailor Swiph, I appreciate it. Next time your here in Pueblo, I'll take you to the taqueria truck. :biggrin:
> 
> But why in the hell did I get a blown tire back. I always thought when you borROwed something you returned it the same way you got it, hint hint
> *


*****-- I told you I would chec on TRAILER tires for you-- dont tell me you wanted me to toss a regular car tire bac on that thing :uh: 

AND YOU SHOULD BE THANKFUL WE USED YOUR TRAILER- cause If not it would have happened to you on one of your many DEBATED trips and deals with TIGGER on your way to the 505 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 02:00 PM~12369513
> *:0  :0
> He painting the 4?
> *


*No, I didn't want patterns bRO. Just one solid color with striping and leafing  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:00 PM~12369513
> *:0  :0
> He painting the 4?
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 01:57 PM~12369491
> *Any word on that IP address bRO?
> *


NOT YET HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:01 PM~12369530
> *No, I didn't want patterns bRO. Just one solid color with striping and leafing
> *


too much money I tell ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:01 PM~12369525
> ******-- I told you I would chec on TRAILER tires for you-- dont tell me you wanted me to toss a regular car tire bac on that thing :uh:
> 
> AND YOU SHOULD BE THANKFUL WE USED YOUR TRAILER- cause If not it would have happened to you on one of your many DEBATED trips and deals with TIGGER on your way to the 505 :biggrin:
> *


*I wasn't referring to you ******. I have the plug on tires foo!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:02 PM~12369545
> *I wasn't referring to you ******. I have the plug on tires foo!
> *


WELL-- aint your PLUG on tires the same fool you were HINTING to then :biggrin:

and Im sure everybody else inhere thought the same as I did  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

POST WHORES</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,273 196 2.15% 
GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,188 110 1.21% 
AllHustle NoLove Apr 2003 13,607 108 1.19% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 2,100 79 0.87% 
fesboogie Feb 2006 2,383 74 0.81% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,259 69 0.76% FULLTIME~HUSTLE Jun 2005 10,131 56 0.62% 
louies90 Feb 2007 16,058 54 0.59% 
Big Russ Aug 2007 1,109 54 0.59% 
~MR.FLEETWOOD~ Mar 2008 221 53 0.58%


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 8 2008, 01:58 PM~12369499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:04 PM~12369557
> *WELL-- aint your PLUG on tires the same fool you were HINTING to then :biggrin:
> *


 *:uh: Nope*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:04 PM~12369558
> *POST WHORES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,273 196 2.15%
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:04 PM~12369558
> *POST WHORES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,273 196 2.15%
> ...


I'M A WHORE! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 03:04 PM~12369558
> *POST WHORES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,273 196 2.15%
> ...


Well you know I ain't never made that list before!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:04 PM~12369558
> *POST WHORES</span>
> 
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,273 196 2.15%
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROy gonna catch me with no damn job :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 02:07 PM~12369586
> *Well you know I ain't never made that list before!!!
> *


*I thought the same shit when I saw you on the list. I was like damn, Fes moving on up......*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:07 PM~12369591
> *ROy gonna catch me with no damn job :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 03:07 PM~12369591
> *ROy gonna catch me with no damn job :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:08 PM~12369598
> *I thought the same shit when I saw you on the list. I was like damn, Fes moving on up......
> *


where you get stats like that anyways


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:07 PM~12369589
> *
> *


*This is just a list of the most posts in a 24 hour period bRO.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 03:08 PM~12369598
> *I thought the same shit when I saw you on the list. I was like damn, Fes moving on up......
> *


I know... had to stay inside the house today, till the girl get off work atleast!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:09 PM~12369606
> *where you get stats like that anyways
> *


*ON THE MAIN PAGE WHERE IT LISTS ALL THE FORUMS TOWARDS THE BOTTOM......IT SAYS TODAYS TOP POSTERS*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:09 PM~12369607
> *This is just a list of the most posts in a 24 hour period bRO.
> *


I BETTER STEP MY GAME UP! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:11 PM~12369619
> *ON THE MAIN PAGE WHERE IT LISTS ALL THE FORUMS TOWARDS THE BOTTOM......IT SAYS TODAYS TOP POSTERS
> *


*No yelling intended  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:11 PM~12369628
> *I BETTER STEP MY GAME UP!  :biggrin:
> *


*Step it up in our topic bROther. We ain't letting the NM topic catch up to us :0 *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I am trying to upload a couple of pics. What choice is the best to use photo bucket,or some other.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*ROY IS LEADING THE CO TOPIC!* :0 
Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
Poster Posts 
GOODTIMESROY 6436 
AllHustle NoLove 4275 
MOSTHATED CC 2614 
fesboogie 1763 
FULLTIME~HUSTLE 1631 
ROLLERZONLY 719 1583 
CHANGING MINDZ 1345 
RO4LIFE 719 1180 
SWIPH 1053 
impala63 1021 
~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~ 782 
LFTED84 662 
Bigg Izz Dogg 647 
47_CHEVY 588 
65 IMPALA SS 562 
greenmerc77 531 
ROLLERZ_47 482 
plague 449 
WRINKLES 447 
curiousdos 442 
OVERTIME 427 
High Roller 395 
SIKSIX 378 
ROLLERZ96SS 357 
mafioso65 306 
RO 4 LIFE 300 
Dime Piece Caprice 261 
GTMILKWEED93 258 
JOHNJOHN 201 
300MAG 163 
kdawg32 158 
loco surpreme 157 
BigTigger R.O. 153 
gtimeseastlos 148 
LowLowDoll 146 
FIRMEX 119 
AZGTIMIN64 117 
thirtymax 102 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 95 
HOOD$TATU$ 90 
lilnasty_719 90 
cold hard cash 79 
kikiaso805 78 
painloc21 75 
nathand 73 
78monte 71 
mcfadonna 65 
BIG DIRTY 59 
REV. chuck 56 
GATO ***** 51 
kaddyman 51 
BigPoppa 51 
FunkytownRoller 49 
HUSTLER94 48 
RedDragonUCE 46 
THE FINAL RIDE 40 
~MR.FLEETWOOD~ 39 
flaco 38 
my78olds 34 
Colorado Rida 28 
~KRISTYLE~ 26 
luna 25 
TOPTHIS 25 
*ROLLERZONLY* 24 
BLVD 23 
ls1569 22 
j63impala 21 
JESUS H. CHRIST 20 
Sinful53 19 
UNEXPECTED2 18 
THUGG PASSION 2 17 
maddhopper 17 
MS. BROUGHAM 17 
bigcadi 15 
RO POR VIDA 14 
cl1965ss 12 
391_cutlass 11 
legacy1952 11 
gzking 10 
cruize1 10 
RollerZ 57 10 
San Diego 619 10 
mr.fisheye 9 
LilCripples 9 
Perro 9 
The Real D-Eazy 9 
NIMSTER64 9 
TWEEDY 9 
84ImpalaFinishaDream 9 
MOPARLOW68 8 
6Deuce 8 
RO.LIFER 8 
*`*Felisha*`* 8 
babyjoe 8 
leo84 7 
moparlow 7 
Yogi 6 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 6 
~ RO Chica ~ 6 
Pure Xtc 6 
lady_fleetwood 6 
superior colorado 6 
Rollerz53 6 
LUXURY 5 
CHAVO313 5 
bighomie68 5 
lotownsfinest 5 
nocaddydaddy 5 
303hyna 5 
Toro 5 
GOODTIMESQUEENBEE 4 
charger24 4 
xMORENITAx 4 
Lowroder63 4 
OLDSCHOOL 4 
wannabelowrider 4 
Texas_Bowties 4 
GOODTIMES CC 4 
cutlass_rider 4 
OGDinoe1 4 
MR. OBSESSION 4 
locodewey 3 
HustlerSpank 3 
mrrottontreetz 3 
meaninthesestreets 3 
DJLATIN 3 
One Luv 3 
E 3 
WEST COAST HOPPER 3 
R~LILTRIPPER~O 3 
streetrider 3 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 2 
USO NITEMARE 2 
mexicool270 2 
Pashko-rushko 2 
blued -up -cutty 2 
THA LIFE 2 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 2 
browneyez07 2 
DREW199 2 
soloco 2 
Charles Norris 2 
Drop'em 2 
ChevyLowRiderGurl 2 
Abie 2 
espinoza surfaces 2 
KEEPING IT REAL 2 
low350 2 
low87regal 2 
DaddyCaddy's Girl 2 
67GTIMESL.A 2 
JROCK 2 
meat 2 
cutlassowner 2 
o g switchman 1 
BombaAussieStyle 1 
chulow95 1 
NLRAssociation 1 
BIG CHANO 1 
801Rider 1 
Synbad979 1 
Maverick 1 
Dr. Yohonsin 1 
Lowrider Placas 1 
Sic Blu 82 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
low01 1 
CadiRolo 1 
I TrAvIeSo I 1 
gold rush 1 
jessdogg 1 
monte88 1 
chapas 1 
Sin7 1 
187PURE 1 
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1 
LifeAfterDeath 2 1 
CadiKingpin 1 
let_it_go 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
purecandy az 1 
HITHARD 1 
REALTALK 1 
Twiins 1 
darkfader 1 
higinio11 1 
Mår¡þø§å 1 
solorollaz702 1 
Coca Pearl 1 
Long Roof 1 
MIDWESTJP 1 
Aint no Body! 1 
Regal King 1 
lbobby98 1 
ridin505style 1 
QWIK DEVILLE 1 
Loco 61 1 
classic53 1 
hugo530 1 
MR. RABBIT 62 1 
jcrodriguez1975 1 
warning 1 
sjcaddy 1 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 1 
bluedragon 1 
Suburban Swingin 1 
keneken 1 
EXECUTION 1 
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1 
DerbycityDave 1 
g-style 1 
LOS de BLE 1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 02:13 PM~12369651
> *I am trying to upload a couple of pics. What choice is the best to use photo bucket,or some other.
> *


*I use photobucket personally, but there is tiny pic as well.*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:12 PM~12369642
> *Step it up in our topic bROther. We ain't letting the NM topic catch up to us :0
> *


NO SHIT YOU GUYS BURN THEM PAGES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 03:14 PM~12369657
> *ROY IS LEADING THE CO TOPIC!  :0
> Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


Don't even know 90% of this peeps


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:14 PM~12369657
> *ROY IS LEADING THE CO TOPIC!  :0
> Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:15 PM~12369671
> *NO SHIT YOU GUYS BURN THEM PAGES!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*So does the NM topic day crew :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish LIL payed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:14 PM~12369662
> *I use photobucket personally, but there is tiny pic as well.
> *


YA-- and you should see them pics :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369692
> *I wish LIL payed
> *


*Shit we would be ROlling 58 and 61 rags :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369700
> *Shit we would be ROlling 58 and 61 rags  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369694
> *YA-- and you should see them pics :biggrin:
> *


*Just cars*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369700
> *Shit we would be ROlling 58 and 61 rags  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I'm still trying to catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369692
> *I wish LIL payed
> *


NO SHIT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody check out the new Google maps?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 02:18 PM~12369714
> *Just cars
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369694
> *YA-- and you should see them pics :biggrin:
> *


YOUR HOLDING OUT....... :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12369731
> *Anybody check out the new Google maps?
> *


 NEW AS OF WHEN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

most addresses are accessible but some aint but it's like a damn virtual tour
You can go down the streets and everything


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:21 PM~12369747
> *most addresses are accessible but some aint but it's like a damn virtual tour
> You can go down the streets and everything
> *


somebody else was telling me about those...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Google your addy then sometimes a street view pic will come up
click on that it's crazy
I was cruizin through my old hood in LA the other day :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:20 PM~12369736
> *YOUR HOLDING OUT....... :angry:
> *


You know Seans cool- he will PM them bitches to ya without even carin :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 03:18 PM~12369714
> *Just cars
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:22 PM~12369765
> *Google your addy then sometimes a street view pic will come up
> click on that it's crazy
> I was cruizin through my old hood in LA the other day :biggrin:
> *


IT SHOWS MY HOUSE WHEN IT WAS GETTING BUILT! I MOVED IN IN FEB.... :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 02:23 PM~12369769
> *You know Seans cool- he will PM them bitches to ya without even carin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 02:24 PM~12369800
> *IT SHOWS MY HOUSE WHEN IT WAS GETTING BUILT! I MOVED IN IN FEB.... :angry:
> *


yeah it's like a year behind....go to your old addy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Just heard that Peyton Hillis was placed on IR so he is done for the rest of the year...thats is the 6th RB we've lost this year. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea that map shit is pretty cool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 02:28 PM~12369844
> *Yea that map shit is pretty cool!!!
> *


Yeah I was trippin out on it,went by all the ex's houses too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:28 PM~12369841
> *Just heard that Peyton Hillis was placed on IR so he is done for the rest of the year...thats is the 6th RB we've lost this year.  :angry:
> *


damn... Tatum better hold it down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:29 PM~12369856
> *Yeah I was trippin out on it,went by all the ex's houses too :biggrin:
> *


Hell you remember their addresses???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 02:31 PM~12369867
> *Hell you remember their addresses???
> *


Only the ones I wrote while I was in prison for a few years


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 03:31 PM~12369867
> *Hell you remember their addresses???
> *



He still stalks them :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 02:34 PM~12369889
> *He still stalks them  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:32 PM~12369880
> *Only the ones I wrote while I was in prison for a few years
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 03:29 PM~12369857
> *damn... Tatum better hold it down
> *



Yea hopefully working at that cell phone spot in the mall cured him of his fumbleitis. Whats up with Selvin...thought he's been cleared to play but haven't seen him??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369938
> *Yea hopefully working at that cell phone spot in the mall cured him of his fumbleitis.  Whats up with Selvin...thought he's been cleared to play but haven't seen him??
> *


I thought he was still hurt... :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369938
> *Yea hopefully working at that cell phone spot in the mall cured him of his fumbleitis.  Whats up with Selvin...thought he's been cleared to play but haven't seen him??
> *


He worked at a cell phone place??? Didn't he take someone's bags in Detroit when he got let go?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 03:49 PM~12370017
> *He worked at a cell phone place??? Didn't he take someone's bags in Detroit when he got let go?
> *



:yes: and :yes: 



_*Bell was first a Bronco as a rookie in 2004 when he was taken by the team in the second round of the NFL draft. In March 2007, he was traded to the Detroit Lions with offensive tackle George Foster for cornerback Dre' Bly. Bell was released by the Lions at the beginning of the 2008 season after the team signed running back Rudi Johnson. Bell re-signed with the Broncos on Nov. 1. He had been working as a cell phone salesman at the Aurora Mall.*_


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 04:06 PM~12370161
> *:yes:  and  :yes:
> Bell was first a Bronco as a rookie in 2004 when he was taken by the team in the second round of the NFL draft. In March 2007, he was traded to the Detroit Lions with offensive tackle George Foster for cornerback Dre' Bly. Bell was released by the Lions at the beginning of the 2008 season after the team signed running back Rudi Johnson. Bell re-signed with the Broncos on Nov. 1. He had been working as a cell phone salesman at the Aurora Mall.
> *


wow!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:06 PM~12370161
> *:yes:  and  :yes:
> Bell was first a Bronco as a rookie in 2004 when he was taken by the team in the second round of the NFL draft. In March 2007, he was traded to the Detroit Lions with offensive tackle George Foster for cornerback Dre' Bly. Bell was released by the Lions at the beginning of the 2008 season after the team signed running back Rudi Johnson. Bell re-signed with the Broncos on Nov. 1. He had been working as a cell phone salesman at the Aurora Mall.
> *


HE'S GOT TALENT!!! :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

I LEFT FOR A FEW HOURS AND 10 PAGES BLEW BY DAMN!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:10 PM~12370189
> *HE'S GOT TALENT!!!  :roflmao:
> *




I was just in Aurora Mall on Friday...I should have got a pic of his old place of employment :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DAMN IT I CAN'T SEE PICS HERE AT WORK.. :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:35 PM~12370418
> *I was just in Aurora Mall on Friday...I should have got a pic of his old place of employment  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:32 PM~12370390
> *
> *


WHATS UP TIGGER


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12370463
> *WHATS UP TIGGER
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ouch
:nosad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:41 PM~12370484
> *WHAT UP BRO?
> *


FREEZING. IS IT SNOWING THERE IN SANTA FE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:35 PM~12370421
> *DAMN IT I CAN'T SEE PICS HERE AT WORK.. :angry:
> *



It might be because they been uploaded using tinypic...can you see photobucket pics?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 04:42 PM~12370497
> *ouch
> :nosad:
> 
> ...


THATS HORRIBLE


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 03:43 PM~12370499
> *FREEZING. IS IT SNOWING THERE IN SANTA FE
> *


NOT YET BRO, JUST WAITING FOR IT TO START


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:44 PM~12370521
> *NOT YET BRO, JUST WAITING FOR IT TO START
> *


HOPE IT COMES AFTER YOU GET HOME. THATS A LONG DRIVE IN THE SNOW


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:43 PM~12370512
> *It might be because they been uploaded using tinypic...can you see photobucket pics?
> *


NO BRO, I CANT SEE EITHER THEY HAVE ME BLOCKED FROM MOSTLY ALL PICS. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 03:45 PM~12370533
> *HOPE IT COMES AFTER YOU GET HOME. THATS A LONG DRIVE IN THE SNOW
> *


YEAH NO SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:48 PM~12370562
> *YEAH NO SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


ITS RAINING HERE NOW


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 04:47 PM~12370558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH x76


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 03:49 PM~12370578
> *ITS RAINING HERE NOW
> *


THATS CRAZY!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 04:50 PM~12370590
> *OUCH x76
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:47 PM~12370558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You like how the transport company took care of my car? I should have drug it behind my truck and took my chances with the rocks hitting it. The first time i use a auto transport service and the last.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:47 PM~12370552
> *NO BRO, I CANT SEE  EITHER THEY HAVE ME BLOCKED FROM MOSTLY ALL PICS. :angry:
> *



Damn...then you missin out on all the good topics in OT :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:50 PM~12370593
> *THATS CRAZY!
> *


I KNOW MY CAR IS OUTSIDE :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:50 PM~12370595
> *WHATS UP CHRIS
> *



Sup Ralph!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 04:52 PM~12370607
> *Sup Ralph!
> *


JUST INSIDE WHERE IT IS WARM


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I would have to find a trailer to use or rent to get it down to vanderslice in NM. Its about 6.5 hours away.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 04:53 PM~12370626
> *I would have to find a trailer to use or rent to get it down to vanderslice in NM. Its about 6.5 hours away.
> *


WELL WORTH IT


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2008, 03:53 PM~12370626
> *I would have to find a trailer to use or rent to get it down to vanderslice in NM. Its about 6.5 hours away.
> *


WE COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT BRO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MISHAPS HOMIE AT LEAST YOU ARE GETTING PAID WELL FOR IT :yes:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 03:51 PM~12370601
> *Damn...then you missin out on all the good topics in OT  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 04:57 PM~12370655
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MISHAPS HOMIE AT LEAST YOU ARE GETTING PAID WELL FOR IT :yes:
> *


X76


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 03:51 PM~12370606
> *I KNOW MY CAR IS OUTSIDE :angry:
> *


DAMN I KNOW THE FEELING, MY RAGS ARE IN THE GARAGE AND TURN-N-HEADS IS OUTSIDE !!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12370678
> *DAMN I KNOW THE FEELING, MY RAGS ARE IN THE GARAGE AND TURN-N-HEADS IS OUTSIDE !!!!
> *


ARE YOU NUTS. YOU CAN KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE IF YOU WANT


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:02 PM~12370706
> *ARE YOU NUTS. YOU CAN KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE IF YOU WANT
> *


WANNA BUY IT BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12370728
> *WANNA BUY IT BACK!  :biggrin:
> *


MY BUDDY DOES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:04 PM~12370728
> *WANNA BUY IT BACK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:04 PM~12370737
> *MY BUDDY DOES :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:57 PM~12370655
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MISHAPS HOMIE AT LEAST YOU ARE GETTING PAID WELL FOR IT :yes:
> *


I haven't got a check yet the estimate is 15,000 but i am expecting a fight. I hope i can take it out of that shop so i can take it somewhere else. This car isn't like fixin a civic.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:06 PM~12370762
> *HIT ME UP
> *


WHEN DO YOU GET OFF


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:12 PM~12370837
> *WHEN DO YOU GET OFF
> *


AT 5:30 TODAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:15 PM~12370863
> *AT 5:30 TODAY
> *


I HAVE ANOTHER ? TO ASK YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:19 PM~12370909
> *I HAVE ANOTHER ? TO ASK YOU TOO :biggrin:
> *


ASK AWAY HOMIE....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:53 PM~12370619
> *JUST INSIDE WHERE IT IS WARM
> *



Me too. I didn't even eat lunch today cuz it got cold, trust me, I can afford to miss a couple meals :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:23 PM~12370934
> *ASK AWAY HOMIE....
> *


ILL CALL YOU TONIGHT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:24 PM~12370941
> *Me too. I didn't even eat lunch today cuz it got cold, trust me, I can afford to miss a couple meals  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHEN YOU KNOW ITS COLD OUTSIDE


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo whats up every1


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 8 2008, 05:28 PM~12370982
> *yo whats up every1
> *


DID YOU GET THE CAR PAINTED???


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 04:26 PM~12370962
> *ILL CALL YOU TONIGHT
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12370992
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:27 PM~12370975
> *THATS WHEN YOU KNOW ITS COLD OUTSIDE
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

If we keep adding pages like this, Chuck is never gonna be able to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:28 PM~12370990
> *DID YOU GET THE CAR PAINTED???
> *



Looks photoshopped


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 04:36 PM~12371062
> *Looks photoshopped
> *


KIND OF OR ITS REALLY A BRIGHT ASS GREEN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

CHUCK BE READY TO HELP ME TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:35 PM~12371055
> *If we keep adding pages like this, Chuck is never gonna be able to catch up :biggrin:
> *


HES WATCHING A NICE VIDEO I SENT HIM :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12371077
> *HES WATCHING A NICE VIDEO I SENT HIM :biggrin:
> *



About what? Why you being stingy?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:38 PM~12371082
> *About what? Why you being stingy?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12371092
> *PM SENT
> *




:thumbsup:


But that one has got to wait til I get home :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:37 PM~12371071
> *CHUCK BE READY TO HELP ME TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 04:00 PM~12370678
> *DAMN I KNOW THE FEELING, MY RAGS ARE IN THE GARAGE AND TURN-N-HEADS IS OUTSIDE !!!!
> *



:angry: :tears:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Where did everyone go? The wives must have got home :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:07 PM~12371342
> *Where did everyone go? The wives must have got home :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Still trying to catch up to you in posts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

catch


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:10 PM~12371364
> *Still trying to catch up to you in posts
> *


*Cheating ass PW :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:07 PM~12371342
> *Where did everyone go? The wives must have got home :biggrin:
> *


SHit- I jus got in fROm bein out in the snow-- it started snowin- so I put the tools away- hopped on the schwinn - and dipped to the gROcery store real quik :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:11 PM~12371378
> *Cheating ass PW  :angry:
> *


Damn flood control :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 05:13 PM~12371386
> *SHit- I jus got in fROm bein out in the snow-- it started snowin- so I put the tools away- hopped on the schwinn - and dipped to the gROcery store real quik :biggrin:
> *


SNOWNED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 05:13 PM~12371386
> *SHit- I jus got in fROm bein out in the snow-- it started snowin- so I put the tools away- hopped on the schwinn - and dipped to the gROcery store real quik :biggrin:
> *


Pics of you riding on the Schwinn kickin up flurries :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:14 PM~12371395
> *Pics of you riding on the Schwinn kickin up flurries :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:13 PM~12371393
> *SNOWNED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

With the dove filled life perserver jacket and the rasta beenie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:14 PM~12371395
> *Pics of you riding on the Schwinn kickin up flurries :cheesy:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:14 PM~12371395
> *Pics of you riding on the Schwinn kickin up flurries :cheesy:
> *


*****-- are you stupid-- I GOT FENDERS ON MY SCHWINN :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12371414
> ******--  are you stupid-- I GOT FENDERS ON MY SCHWINN :biggrin:
> *


 *:biggrin: LMAO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12371414
> ******--  are you stupid-- I GOT FENDERS ON MY SCHWINN :biggrin:
> *






lol :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:13 PM~12371393
> *SNOWNED
> *


That's fucked up he probably has to hurry too so his yoohoo don't freeze :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:15 PM~12371408
> *With the dove filled life perserver jacket and the rasta beenie :thumbsup:
> *


I was in my work clothes-- so I had on three long tees- a hoody- and the work jacket- cant fuc up a $500 snowboardin jacket workin in it fool- are you crazy :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:17 PM~12371428
> *That's fucked up he probably has to hurry too so his yoohoo don't freeze :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12371414
> ******--  are you stupid-- I GOT FENDERS ON MY SCHWINN :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12371414
> ******--  are you stupid-- I GOT FENDERS ON MY SCHWINN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





post pics of the snow chains for the hog(Schwinn) :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:19 PM~12371435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> post pics of the snow chains for the hog(Schwinn) :cheesy:
> *


To much talent-- dont need snow chains  :biggrin: 

and as far as some yoohoo-- I DONT DRINK THAT SHIT-- its fuccin water


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That shits funny post that pic again of you on da hog :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:21 PM~12371457
> *That shits funny post that pic again of you on da hog :thumbsup:
> *


*****- Dont make me go look for it-- I know you right clicced and saved it  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*=*

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's all fun and games until somebody gets snowed in






























































:angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Ryders!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12371522
> *What up Ryders!
> *



whats up wedo


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:26 PM~12371493
> *It's all fun and games until somebody gets snowed in
> 
> 
> ...



Im only a block fROm the grocery store-- 7-11-- the taco stand- Abos Pizza- Mac D's- wendys- all the shit I could ever need when gettin snowed in--- so if its to bad-- I can walk :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:26 PM~12371493
> *It's all fun and games until somebody gets snowed in
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12371522
> *What up Ryders!
> *


what up wedo-- whats good wit ya..
I like some of them trax you dROpped of yesterday-- some good shit for reals..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2008, 06:30 PM~12371533
> *whats up wedo
> *


Chillen just written a song and flipping between lil and porn. Im a multitasker! :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:33 PM~12371561
> *what up wedo-- whats good wit ya..
> I like some of them trax you dROpped of yesterday-- some good shit for reals..
> *



Witch one did you like the best. I think of the mixtape shit my fav is either "Wedo Inferno" or "Ghetto Gospel"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 05:33 PM~12371562
> *Chillen just written a song and flipping between lil and porn. Im a multitasker! :roflmao:
> *


*Can u do all that and still touch your mangina at the same time? :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 05:35 PM~12371580
> *Witch one did you like the best. I think of the mixtape shit my fav is either "Wedo Inferno" or "Ghetto Gospel"
> *


I have to go chec the names -- but ya-- ghetto gospel I remember for sure


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 06:35 PM~12371581
> *Can u do all that and still touch your mangina at the same time? :biggrin:
> *



Helll yeah Primo. Im ambidextrous! I can do all that. :biggrin: Anyway did you peep any of those new traccs i gave you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 05:39 PM~12371615
> *Helll yeah Primo. Im ambidextrous! I can do all that. :biggrin: Anyway did you peep any of those new traccs i gave you?
> *


*No not yet primo, but I will  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:41 PM~12371635
> *
> *


Gotta love pics like this :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

23 pages and the days not even over-- keep it up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:44 PM~12371671
> *23 pages and the days not even over-- keep it up ****** :biggrin:
> *



You jinxed it...you post this and it all STOPS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:00 PM~12371821
> *YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY
> *



Wheres your Buddy Jay been? He don't LIL no moe?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 07:01 PM~12371839
> *Wheres your Buddy Jay been? He don't LIL no moe?
> *


BEING NUMBER 1 DAD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:02 PM~12371859
> *BEING NUMBER 1 DAD
> *



He has kids? Didn't know


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 07:03 PM~12371876
> *He has kids? Didn't know
> *


HE JUST HAD ONE ON THE THIRD. ITS HIS FIRST


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:26 PM~12371491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 05:41 PM~12371635
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 05:58 PM~12371807
> *You jinxed it...you post this and it all STOPS
> *


I posted before that to-- AND THATS THE REASON I POSTED IT- to keep things movin-- dont be gettin all grumpy cause you missed lunch and didnt get your twinky fix today :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:04 PM~12371888
> *HE JUST HAD ONE ON THE THIRD. ITS HIS FIRST
> *



:thumbsup: 


Tell him I said Congratz...I don't got his ##


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:07 PM~12371906
> *I posted before that to-- AND THATS THE REASON I POSTED IT- to keep things movin-- dont be gettin all grumpy cause you missed lunch and didnt get your twinky fix today :biggrin:
> *



Fuck a twinky...I'm starving tho. Golden Corral employees are gonna go runnin when they see me comin!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:07 PM~12371906
> *I posted before that to-- AND THATS THE REASON I POSTED IT- to keep things movin-- dont be gettin all grumpy cause you missed lunch and didnt get your twinky fix today :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 07:09 PM~12371934
> *Fuck a twinky...I'm starving tho. Golden Corral employees are gonna go runnin when they see me comin!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12371934
> *Fuck a twinky...I'm starving tho. Golden Corral employees are gonna go runnin when they see me comin!!
> *


DAMN *****-- Country Buffet be soundin good right now-- head up this way and Ill buy. :biggrin: 




















FUC- its gonna cut it to close to my curfew :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:11 PM~12371969
> *DAMN *****-- Country Buffet be soundin good right now-- head up this way and Ill buy.  :biggrin:
> FUC- its gonna cut it to close to my curfew :angry:
> *


wont be the first time :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:14 PM~12371998
> *wont be the first time  :biggrin:
> *


YA- that had me fuccin trippin. It was the las day of the month- hadnt seen my PO at all through the month-- and I thought for sure I was gonna be getin a call-- ask chris-- I was stressed- let alone all the fun we were havin on our wonderful journey :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:17 PM~12372019
> *YA- that had me fuccin trippin. It was the las day of the month- hadnt seen my PO at all through the month-- and I thought for sure I was gonna be getin a call-- ask chris-- I was stressed- let alone all the fn we were havin on our wonderful journey :angry:
> *


at least this time down you wont have a trailer or will you


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:18 PM~12372029
> *at least this time down you wont have a trailer or will you
> *


We were fcced even without the trailer-- it was 8:15 by the time we got to the Northside of CO springs--- TRAFFIC WAS FCCED UP.

But no-- no trailer this time :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12372053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12372054
> *We were fcced even without the trailer-- it was 8:15 by the time we got to the Northside of CO springs--- TRAFFIC WAS FCCED UP.
> 
> But no-- no trailer this time :biggrin:
> *


just because chris had to watch the game


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 06:20 PM~12372053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:23 PM~12372075
> *WOW  :biggrin:
> *


sup buddy !!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12372053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Id let that broad fart right in my mouth :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:22 PM~12372070
> *just because chris had to watch the game
> *


We cold have turned right around after gettin there-- and still would have been late-- Kevin said the internet showed traffic baccd up for almost 20miles


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:25 PM~12372094
> *Id let that broad fart right in my mouth :yes:
> *


FUC THAT -YOU NASTY MUTHAFUCCA-- you jus ruined the pic for me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:25 PM~12372095
> *We cold have turned right around after gettin there-- and still would have been late-- Kevin said the internet showed traffic baccd up for almost 20miles
> *


next time just fly your private jet


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up CO :wave: 

damn you guys been talking it up in this bitch


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:25 PM~12372094
> *Id let that broad fart right in my mouth :yes:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:26 PM~12372102
> *FUC THAT -YOU NASTY MUTHAFUCCA-- you js ruined the pic for me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


why are you picturing him holding the plaque now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 06:26 PM~12372106
> *what up CO :wave:
> 
> damn you guys been talking it up in this bitch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:26 PM~12372103
> *next time just fly your private jet
> *


THE FEDS TOOK IT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:27 PM~12372111
> *why are you picturing him holding the plaque now :biggrin:
> *


WELL- with the way shes standin- it kinda looks like she jus ripped ass anyways :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:27 PM~12372116
> *THE FEDS TOOK IT  :angry: :biggrin:
> *


GOOD thing they let you keep the Hog


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:28 PM~12372119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:26 PM~12372102
> *FUC THAT -YOU NASTY MUTHAFUCCA-- you jus ruined the pic for me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats just how big Wedo gets down. Yall gonna love my nasty ass once i start going to the meetings. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:28 PM~12372126
> *WELL- with the way shes standin- it kinda looks like she jus ripped ass anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12372128
> *GOOD thing they let you keep the Hog
> *


If it would have been at the shop-- they pRObably would have took it to :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian Y Jerry said what up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:30 PM~12372141
> *If it would have been at the shop-- they pRObably would have took it to :angry:
> *



damn that shit must suck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12372135
> *Thats just how big Wedo gets down. Yall gonna love my nasty ass once i start going to the meetings. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AS LONG AS WE AINT IN A RESTARAUNT WHEN YOU CRAC A JOKE LIKE THAT- I CAN DEAL WIT YA FART EATIN ASS :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:31 PM~12372155
> *Julian Y Jerry said what up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 06:30 PM~12372141
> *If it would have been at the shop-- they pRObably would have took it to :angry:
> *


Bastards :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:31 PM~12372156
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:31 PM~12372156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they just keep getting bigger and bigger each time (boobies)


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:31 PM~12372155
> *Julian Y Jerry said what up
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, first time ive seen it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 06:33 PM~12372178
> *looks good, first time ive seen it
> *


Thanks Ralph hopefully by this time next year it will be in pieces


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:35 PM~12372198
> *Thanks Ralph hopefully by this time next year it will be in pieces
> *


good luck bRO. thats were mine is right now :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Dec 8 2008, 06:31 PM~12372158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont even get that much credit fROm me!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:32 PM~12372159
> *AS LONG AS WE AINT IN A RESTARAUNT WHEN YOU CRAC A JOKE LIKE THAT- I CAN DEAL WIT YA FART EATIN ASS :biggrin:
> *



If shes fine enough ill even hold it in like i just hit the blunt! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:38 PM~12372238
> *If shes fine enough ill even hold it in like i just hit the blunt! :biggrin:
> *


FUCCIN SICC ASS ***** YOU ARE-- but what makes it even siccer is yo said SLICC taught you everything you know- THAT DIRTY MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

you two fuckers are killing me here


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:40 PM~12372268
> *FUCCIN SICC ASS ***** YOU ARE-- but what makes it even siccer is yo said SLICC taught you everything you know- THAT DIRTY MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah i got all my pimp game from the Sliccster! But i dont know what happened cause im always down to share a bitch but apparently he's stingy with his lil broads :nono: My moto is "Sharing is caring" I learned to share in kindergarten!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 07:44 PM~12372335
> *Hell yeah i got all my pimp game from the Sliccster! But i dont know what happened cause im always down to share a bitch but apparently he's stingy with his lil broads :nono:  My moto is "Sharing is caring" I learned to share in kindergarten!
> *


he does got some game


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:44 PM~12372335
> *Hell yeah i got all my pimp game from the Sliccster! But i dont know what happened cause im always down to share a bitch but apparently he's stingy with his lil broads :nono:  My moto is "Sharing is caring" I learned to share in kindergarten!
> *


HE'LL SHARE
































































PICS ONLY THOUGH :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:45 PM~12372348
> *he does got some game
> *


I need to digg up some pics of my Primo from the PJ's. He was always the most pimp with the most broads. He used to attract pussy like a magnet but he also used to share with his lil primo. Now he says he does not share!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 07:49 PM~12372386
> *I need to digg up some pics of my Primo from the PJ's. He was always the most pimp with the most broads. He used to attract pussy like a magnet but he also used to share with his lil primo. Now he says he does not share!
> *


hes told me some stories about thos pjs too


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12372386
> *I need to digg up some pics of my Primo from the PJ's. He was always the most pimp with the most broads. He used to attract pussy like a magnet but he also used to share with his lil primo. Now he says he does not share!
> *



*WE GOTTA SEE THOSE* :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:50 PM~12372401
> *hes told me some stories about thos pjs too
> *



Yeah i got some good stories too! I used to be his look out while he felt chiccs up outside the projects. I would warn him if anyone was comming! We also used to steal my mommas car when we were in middle school and go to this broads house on the southside. He was dating her and i was dating her lil sister!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:53 PM~12372450
> *Yeah i got some good stories too! I used to be his look out while he felt chiccs up outside the projects. I would warn him if anyone was comming! We also used to steal my mommas car when we were in middle school and go to this broads house on the southside. He was dating her and i was dating her lil sister!
> *


AND YALL USE TO RUN OUT OF GAS :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm trying to catchup is like a second job and a hard one at that. :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:53 PM~12372438
> *WE GOTTA SEE THOSE :biggrin:
> *



Yeah imma hafta scan them onto the computer. Some of em are priceless!
Yeah that time we ran out of gas was too funny and Dozzers mom told our moms we were huffing gas. So i told my mom that we werent that we stole her car and ran out of gas and got gas all over us trying to put gas in it and his mom and my mom dident belive us that we stole the car cause we were so young. I think he got in trouble but i dident!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 07:00 PM~12372511
> *Yeah imma hafta scan them onto the computer. Some of em are priceless!
> Yeah that time we ran out of gas was too funny and Dozzers mom told our moms we were huffing gas. So i told my mom that we werent that we stole her car and ran out of gas and got gas all over us trying to put gas in it and his mom and my mom dident belive us that we stole the car cause we were so young. I think he got in trouble but i dident!
> *


THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SOME FUNNY SHIT TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 8 2008, 07:57 PM~12372493
> *Damm trying to catchup is like a second job and a hard one at that. :angry:
> *


very true. whats up jr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos,Ivan,Kevin,Ralph,Pain,Chuck and Adam


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12372559
> *What up Marcos,Ivan,Kevin,Ralph,Pain,Chuck and Adam
> *



whats up ROy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 08:02 PM~12372530
> *very true. whats up jr
> *


Not much.How you doing Ralph?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12372559
> *What up Marcos,Ivan,Kevin,Ralph,Pain,Chuck and Adam
> *


trying to catch up to the number 1 person for posts for today


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 8 2008, 08:07 PM~12372596
> *Not much.How you doing Ralph?
> *


enjoying my long weekend now its back to work tomorROw. how you been


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 08:09 PM~12372621
> *enjoying my long weekend now its back to work tomorROw. how you been
> *


Im good.Just chilling.Taking the winter off as far as working on my ride.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:07 PM~12372604
> *trying to catch up to the number 1 person for posts for today
> *


Larry :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:16 PM~12372705
> *Larry :0
> *


you


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,238 151 1.50% 
CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 2,675 137 1.36% 
MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,274 119 1.18% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 2,137 116 1.15% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,305 114 1.14% 
AllHustle NoLove Apr 2003 13,647 109 1.09% 
fesboogie Feb 2006 2,396 82 0.82% 
louies90 Feb 2007 16,073 69 0.69% 
~MR.FLEETWOOD~ Mar 2008 226 58 0.58% 
FULLTIME~HUSTLE Jun 2005 10,131 56 0.56%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:22 PM~12372770
> *you
> *


Damn am I up there now? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:23 PM~12372787
> *GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,238 151 1.50%
> CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 2,675 137 1.36%
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 10,274 119 1.18%
> ...


damn ...lotta people from Da Rocky Topic :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Look at my post count. I got some catchin up to do! And i aint got no job so yall better watch out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK-- chec this out Riders--- it aint got nothin to do with nothin-- but we all love food :biggrin: 

SO-- I jus thought Id post this up cause I love to eat- and I love to cook-- but I cant make no fuccin lasagna-- well- not until tonight anyways :biggrin: 

This right here- is some bomb ass lasagna--- jus follow the instructions and it comes out like you cant believe.. :biggrin: 
Pre heat the oven to 400 degrees-- take it out the box frozen - put it on a tray in the oven- coook for 2 hours-- then take the aluminum lid off and cook for 10 more minuts-- its says to let it stand for 20min after its out the oven- but I was to fuccin hungry :biggrin: 

The camera pic dont look all that great-- but chec the box out-- THIS SHIT IS GOOD. SO-- for 11bux-- you got this bomb ass lasagna-- for all us single guys---- it couldnt get any better-- for guys with the ladies-- make em dinner so they cant ever say you didnt--LOL ANd for ROy-- your wife Im sure would really apreciate this after payin most the bills while you aint workin :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:33 PM~12372896
> *OK-- chec this out Riders--- it aint got nothin to do with nothin-- but we all love food :biggrin:
> 
> SO-- I jus thought Id post this up cause I love to eat- and I love to cook-- but I cant make no fuccin lasagna-- well- not until tonight anyways :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Now post a pic with that in your basket riding through the snow :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 07:37 PM~12372932
> *
> *


Tiggers slowly moving up on that scale :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:36 PM~12372920
> *:biggrin:
> Now post a pic with that in your basket riding through the snow :biggrin:
> *


I already cooked it- and I didnt take any pics tonight- I was in to much of a hurry to get dinner goin :biggrin: It did fit perfect in my basket though- NO SWEAT  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 07:38 PM~12372958
> *I already cooked it- and I didnt take any pics tonight- I was in to much of a hurry to get dinner goin :biggrin:  It did fit perfect in my basket though- NO SWEAT   :biggrin:
> *


Didn't even have to use the bungees huh?
That does sound GOOD though I use to make that and it tastes pretty homemade :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Kev you ever get that Boattail you been lookin for?
There was a nice one on here for like 4 or 5 stacks bro


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 08:33 PM~12372896
> *OK-- chec this out Riders--- it aint got nothin to do with nothin-- but we all love food :biggrin:
> 
> SO-- I jus thought Id post this up cause I love to eat- and I love to cook-- but I cant make no fuccin lasagna-- well- not until tonight anyways :biggrin:
> ...


That shits cool but couldent touch my homemade! Belive that but yeah for you single cats that cant cook that shit works.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:37 PM~12372940
> *Tiggers slowly moving up on that scale :biggrin:
> *


*The scale isn't slowly moving up....... it already went around once and stopped on 125 :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:45 PM~12373051
> *The scale isn't slowly moving up....... it already went around once and stopped on 125 :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:36 PM~12372920
> *:biggrin:
> Now post a pic with that in your basket riding through the snow :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:46 PM~12373063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Stop posting already and lemme catch up :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 07:00 PM~12372511
> *Yeah imma hafta scan them onto the computer. Some of em are priceless!
> Yeah that time we ran out of gas was too funny and Dozzers mom told our moms we were huffing gas. So i told my mom that we werent that we stole her car and ran out of gas and got gas all over us trying to put gas in it and his mom and my mom dident belive us that we stole the car cause we were so young. I think he got in trouble but i dident!
> *



*You forgot to mention that it was raining sick, and only had maybe a couple dollars in change to get gas fROm the gas station that was like 4 blocks away fROm where we ran out at. Also we were putting in like .25 at a time in a mickey D's cup. We had to walk back and forth like 8 times :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:49 PM~12373097
> *You forgot to mention that it was raining sick, and only had maybe a couple dollars in change to get gas fROm the gas station that was like 4 blocks away fROm where we ran out at. Also we were putting in like .25 at a time in a mickey D's cup. We had to walk back and forth like 8 times :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 06:44 PM~12372335
> *Hell yeah i got all my pimp game from the Sliccster! But i dont know what happened cause im always down to share a bitch but apparently he's stingy with his lil broads :nono:  My moto is "Sharing is caring" I learned to share in kindergarten!
> *


*Sharing is not caring now adays, and for those I don't care about I'll share :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:48 PM~12373086
> *Stop posting already and lemme catch up :angry:
> *


*You will catch up before long fawker. No Jale remember, but you gotta a rag 3 :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 07:52 PM~12373137
> *You will catch up before long fawker. No Jale remember, but you gotta a rag 3  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah :cheesy: 
And gotta love how the nipples line up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I been thinking of getting into engraving with all this free time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys getting any snow down South or is it all rain?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HOWDY HOWDY FUCKIN PARTNERS!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12373177
> *I been thinking of getting into engraving with all this free time
> *


Or pinstriping :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 08:51 PM~12373119
> *Sharing is not caring now adays, and for those I don't care about I'll share  :cheesy:
> *



Im not sure what you mean by that but imma take it that you love me since i aint getting called to dip into some of that fine lil gooch you be tappin :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12372559
> *What up Marcos,Ivan,Kevin,Ralph,Pain,Chuck and Adam
> *


wassup Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 08:02 PM~12373279
> *wassup Roy
> *


What up Kevin how's life been baller?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:04 PM~12373300
> *What up Kevin how's life been baller?
> *


just working all the time, i wish i was a baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12373314
> *just working all the time, i wish i was a baller
> *


I'm sure Big Pimpin Sean pays you generously


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Dec 8 2008, 07:40 PM~12372978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NOW_- never said I cant cook- JUS NOT LASAGNA  :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:57 PM~12373205
> *What up Jay
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 08:07 PM~12373338
> *Well-- I actualy still had to use em-- I got me some Big V8 juice bottles-- a loaf of french bread-- some soda-- and a few other things :biggrin:
> HEY NOW_- never said I cant cook- JUS NOT LASAGNA   :biggrin:
> *


What you got like a mini mart down the street?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:09 PM~12373358
> *What you got like a mini mart down the street?
> *



DIDNT YOU READ THIS POST EARLIER WHENYOU SAID BOUT GETTIN SNOWED IN??????????? :uh: 



Im only a block fROm the *grocery store*-- 7-11-- the taco stand- Abos Pizza- Mac D's- wendys- all the shit I could ever need when gettin snowed in--- so if its to bad-- I can walk :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 08:23 PM~12373533
> *DIDNT YOU READ THIS POST EARLIER WHENYOU SAID BOUT GETTIN SNOWED IN??????????? :uh:
> Im only a block fROm the grocery store-- 7-11-- the taco stand- Abos Pizza- Mac D's- wendys- all the shit I could ever need when gettin snowed in--- so if its to bad-- I can walk  :biggrin:
> *


You got the snow shoes? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:37 PM~12373687
> *You got the snow shoes? :0
> *


Just tie tennis rackets on tha Jordans homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:37 PM~12373687
> *You got the snow shoes? :0
> *


OF COURSE- TIMBERLANDS *****


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:46 PM~12373778
> *Just tie tennis rackets on tha Jordans homie
> *


Some of My Jordans I got 2 pairs --- cant fuc em up with tennis raccets-- jus high step it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up peeps... some of you guys haven't let the computer rest, I see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 08:49 PM~12373810
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Some of My Jordans I got 2 pairs --- cant fuc em up with tennis raccets-- jus high step it
> *


Just tube down the street homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:47 PM~12373789
> *OF COURSE- TIMBERLANDS *****
> *


I don't even rock my Tims in the snow!!! I try to keep them clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:51 PM~12373834
> *I don't even rock my Tims in the snow!!! I try to keep them clean!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I don't even rock my hushpuppies or pennyloafers in dat shit homie :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:50 PM~12373818
> *Whut up peeps... some of you guys haven't let the computer rest, I see!!! :biggrin:
> *


went fROm the laptop to the desktop :biggrin: 

HEY FES- I was gonna post these the other day for you when we was talkin shoe game-- but I logged off to soon and forgot










I loved these so much- I got 2 pairs- and still aint pulled either one of em out the boxes--LOL :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12373870
> *I don't even rock my hushpuppies or pennyloafers in dat shit homie :cheesy:
> *


you need to post some pics of those!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:51 PM~12373834
> *I don't even rock my Tims in the snow!!! I try to keep them clean!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Adam is a baller though ,you see those damn wheels he was selling????
fuckin wagon wheels like 36" :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:51 PM~12373834
> *I don't even rock my Tims in the snow!!! I try to keep them clean!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*****-Im a shoe fanatic- Ive got like 5 pairs of Tims-- and one pair is meant jus for the snow :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:54 PM~12373886
> *went fROm the laptop to the desktop :biggrin:
> 
> HEY FES- I was gonna post these the other day for you when  we was talkin shoe game-- but I logged off to soon and forgot
> ...


Them muthafuckas are fresh!!!  Jordan must luv Melo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:54 PM~12373889
> *Adam is a baller though ,you see those damn wheels he was selling????
> fuckin wagon wheels like 36" :0
> *


Shit I know... Hey Swiph whutz your shoe size??? you can keep the brand new shoes at my house!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:54 PM~12373889
> *Adam is a baller though ,you see those damn wheels he was selling????
> fuckin wagon wheels like 36" :0
> *



:nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 08:54 PM~12373888
> *you need to post some pics of those!!!  :roflmao:
> *


That's the way I roll doggie,str8 pimpin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:59 PM~12373953
> *That's the way I roll doggie,str8 pimpin
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I really hope those are not yours dogg!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And that's without the Lincoln in em


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 8 2008, 08:56 PM~12373913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some Jordans are 10.5's-- some are 11's --even some 11.5's. 
Af-1s are 11.5's and 12's/ Iversons are 11's and so on and so on and so on and so on :biggrin: 

BUT THEY ALL STAYIN WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:03 PM~12373993
> *Ya-- I love these bitches-- I guess thats why I aint wore em yet-- had em for over a year 2 :biggrin:
> some Jordans are 10.5's-- some are 11's --even some 11.5's.
> Af-1s are 11.5's and 12's/ Iversons are 11's and so on and so on and so on and so on :biggrin:
> ...


I'll take a couple of pairs of 1's!!! j/p... but since Roy brought it up, did you sell them rims??? I don't even remember the size...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

damnnn colorado put on like 50 pages since last night !! what up colo ridaz ?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:59 PM~12373953
> *That's the way I roll doggie,str8 pimpin
> 
> 
> ...


I c a extra pair for me .. :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12374023
> *damnnn colorado put on like 50 pages since last night !!  what up colo ridaz ?
> *


What up Tony....tell these fools how I roll




































Str8 Hushpuppys baby,all about dem chevrolegs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 PM~12374059
> *What up Tony....tell these fools how I roll
> 
> 
> ...


Not wit' dat drop tre and gas bein' cheap still... what engine does the drop have?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12374019
> *I'll take a couple of pairs of 1's!!! j/p... but since Roy brought it up, did you sell them rims??? I don't even remember the size...
> *


NAW- not yet-- but if you know anybody lookin--- they is 30inch DIRTY DOGS- 6lug- with 305-30-30XL PIRELLI tires. ALL BRAND NEW- never mounted-- 
14K or best offer-- the tires are $2200EA jus so you know.

I saw some cat on here sellin them in a 5 lug- with NO TIRES- for 5K-- i guess he couldnt afford the tires-LOL
A GOOD STAC OF CASH WILL BUY THESE- MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 08:59 PM~12373953
> *That's the way I roll doggie,str8 pimpin
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:09 PM~12374059
> *What up Tony....tell these fools how I roll
> 
> 
> ...


 HE WORE THESE ALL THE WAY TO MY HOUSE THEN I BORROWED THEM :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:10 PM~12374075
> *Not wit' dat drop tre and gas bein' cheap still... what engine does the drop have?
> *


Vette TPI homie/Fuel injected :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:12 PM~12374090
> *HE WORE THESE ALL THE WAY TO MY HOUSE THEN I BORROWED THEM :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:54 PM~12373159
> *Yeah :cheesy:
> And gotta love how the nipples line up
> 
> ...


FUCKING SHOW OFF!!! JUST KIDDING ROY I GOTS TWO PAIRS OF THEM GOLD CENTER! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:12 PM~12374090
> *HE WORE THESE ALL THE WAY TO MY HOUSE THEN I BORROWED THEM :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP BRO YOU COMING DOWN FRIDAY, WE'LL PARTY FOR OUR BIRTHDAYS ALL WEEKEND HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:12 PM~12374096
> *Vette TPI homie/Fuel injected :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD AZZ MOTOR BRO.. I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THAT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:13 PM~12374107
> *FUCKING SHOW OFF!!! JUST KIDDING ROY I GOTS TWO PAIRS OF THEM GOLD CENTER!  :biggrin:
> *


Baller :0 
I wanted 72's but I guess these will do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:13 PM~12374107
> *FUCKING SHOW OFF!!! JUST KIDDING ROY I GOTS TWO PAIRS OF THEM GOLD CENTER!  :biggrin:
> *


88spokes jus look like fancy chinas to me- THANK GOODNESS THEY ARE DAYTONS :biggrin: 
I JUS DONT LIKE CROWDED SPOKE WHEELS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:14 PM~12374130
> *THATS A BAD AZZ MOTOR BRO.. I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THAT.
> *


i bet you have more than 1 like it


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG TIGGER..ILL CALL U .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374082
> *NAW- not yet-- but if you know anybody lookin---  they is 30inch DIRTY DOGS- 6lug- with 305-30-30XL PIRELLI tires. ALL BRAND NEW- never mounted--
> 14K or best offer-- the tires are $2200EA jus so you know.
> 
> ...


  I don't think I know anybody right now though... the tires are 30 series though??? thatz crazy...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:14 PM~12374130
> *THATS A BAD AZZ MOTOR BRO.. I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THAT.
> *


YOu should have seen the LS-1 that was goin in my Blazer-=- 

YES ROy- the Feds got it to :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:12 PM~12374096
> *Vette TPI homie/Fuel injected :0
> 
> 
> ...


  that is nice


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12374147
> *i bet you have more than 1 like it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12374163
> *YOu should have seen the LS-1 that was goin in my Blazer-=-
> 
> YES ROy- the Feds got it to :angry:
> *


Fuckin Feds :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Dec 8 2008, 09:15 PM~12374135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE MINES ARE 72 SPOKE O.G. :biggrin: SORRY FOR BRAGGIN!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:17 PM~12374163
> *YOu should have seen the LS-1 that was goin in my Blazer-=-
> 
> YES ROy- the Feds got it to :angry:
> *


Da Feds raped you homie... are they gonna have an auction soon? :biggrin: j/p dogg


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12374151
> *WHAT UP BIG TIGGER..ILL CALL U .
> *


PHONE DEAD HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12374174
> *  that is nice
> *


Can use some more chrome but it's a GOOD start,fuckers fast and doesn't overheat like a traditional top end


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:19 PM~12374191
> *Da Feds raped you homie... are they gonna have an auction soon?  :biggrin: j/p dogg
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:19 PM~12374196
> *PHONE DEAD  HOMIE!  :angry:
> *


HIT ME UP 2MARROW..AND GO BUY ANOTHER BATTERY WITH ALL THAT MONEY. :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12374162
> * I don't think I know anybody right now though... the tires are 30 series though??? thatz crazy...
> *


YUP-- 305-30-30XL









this is next to a 20 :biggrin: 









MakE OFFER


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*PARTY IN HERE!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:20 PM~12374213
> *YUP-- 305-30-30XL
> 
> 
> ...


Big ass rubber bands


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those Wheels belong on something like what Fes drives at work


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DAMN YOU GUYS ARE STILL AT IT!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2008, 09:22 PM~12374240
> *DAMN YOU GUYS ARE STILL AT IT!!!!
> *


You got some catching up to do :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:20 PM~12374212
> *HIT ME UP 2MARROW..AND GO BUY ANOTHER BATTERY WITH ALL THAT MONEY. :uh:
> *


THEIR BOTH DEAD


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:23 PM~12374264
> *THEIR BOTH DEAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12374237
> *Those Wheels belong on something like what Fes drives at work
> *


I know huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:23 PM~12374264
> *THEIR BOTH DEAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:22 PM~12374237
> *Those Wheels belong on something like what Fes drives at work
> *


OR AN 89 BOX CHEVY  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA BUY ONE OF MY ARCADE GAMES ??I KNOW U ALL GOTZ THA MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:26 PM~12374295
> *OR AN 89 BOX CHEVY   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:28 PM~12374328
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY ONE OF MY ARCADE GAMES ??I KNOW U ALL GOTZ THA MONEY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What all games you got-- what they goin for?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:28 PM~12374328
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY ONE OF MY ARCADE GAMES ??I KNOW U ALL GOTZ THA MONEY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH TONE. I HAD A MS.PAC-MAN AND SOLD IT, REGRET IT LIKE FUCK!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:28 PM~12374328
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY ONE OF MY ARCADE GAMES ??I KNOW U ALL GOTZ THA MONEY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Baller.....you got Ms.Pacman? :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:29 PM~12374332
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12374356
> *IM ONLY SELLING THE DONKEY KONG ONE I GOTZ MORE COMING IN.
> *


HOW MUCH PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:29 PM~12374343
> *What all games you got-- what they goin for?
> *


IM ONLY SELLING THE DONKEY KONG ONE I GOTZ MORE COMING IN.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 07:54 PM~12373159
> *Yeah :cheesy:
> And gotta love how the nipples line up
> 
> ...


what kind of rims are those Roy and how many spokes?
I know there not 72 spoke daytons because the spoke lay out is not like mine


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12374351
> *Baller.....you got Ms.Pacman? :cheesy:
> *


IM LOOKN 4 ONE BY NEW YEARS..I CAN ONLY FIND A MINI ONE RIGHT NOW.THATS THE MOST EXPENSIVE 1 OUT THERE. ILL GET 1 THOUGH


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

I GOT A 1978 BALLY PLAYBOY PINBALL THAT IS COMPLETE BUT NEEDS REORE, I STARTED TO DO IT BUT PUT IT IN THE GARAGE FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:29 PM~12374332
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


:biggrin: 
Im jus kiddin- I was only puttin 8s on my BOX-- it was gonna be a ROllin business cardfor my shop. I was tryin to make money *****- I do some sic lift kits- and when you got SAMS HYDROS doin ghetto shit and chargin 5grand jus cause hes in Denver and peeps see him around- I WAS TRYIN TO TAKE ALL THAT BUSINESS-- but needed somethin to show. 
The 30s were goin on a srt-8 300  
:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:31 PM~12374361
> *HOW MUCH PM ME :biggrin:
> *


ILL HIT U UP


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:32 PM~12374384
> *IM LOOKN 4 ONE BY NEW YEARS..I CAN ONLY FIND A MINI ONE RIGHT NOW.THATS THE MOST EXPENSIVE 1 OUT THERE. ILL GET 1 THOUGH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 09:32 PM~12374380
> *what kind of rims are those Roy and how many spokes?
> I know there not 72 spoke daytons because the spoke lay out is not like mine
> *


They are 88's and quit bragging Fawker 


wanna trade?


:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12374386
> *:biggrin:
> Im jus kiddin- I was only puttin 8s on my BOX-- it was gonna be a ROllin business cardfor my shop. I was tryin to make money *****- I do some sic lift kits- and when you got SAMS HYDROS doin ghetto shit and chargin 5grand jus cause hes in Denver and peeps see him around- I WAS TRYIN TO TAKE ALL THAT BUSINESS-- but needed somethin to show.
> The 30s were goin on a srt-8 300
> ...


Damn...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:33 PM~12374386
> *:biggrin:
> Im jus kiddin- I was only puttin 8s on my BOX-- it was gonna be a ROllin business cardfor my shop. I was tryin to make money *****- I do some sic lift kits- and when you got SAMS HYDROS doin ghetto shit and chargin 5grand jus cause hes in Denver and peeps see him around- I WAS TRYIN TO TAKE ALL THAT BUSINESS-- but needed somethin to show.
> The 30s were goin on a srt-8 300
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:35 PM~12374411
> *They are 88's and quit bragging Fawker
> wanna trade?
> :cheesy:
> *


 :no: I like the 72 spokes and mine are center golds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 09:36 PM~12374433
> *:no: I like the 72 spokes and mine are center golds
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:32 PM~12374384
> *IM LOOKN 4 ONE BY NEW YEARS..I CAN ONLY FIND A MINI ONE RIGHT NOW.THATS THE MOST EXPENSIVE 1 OUT THERE. ILL GET 1 THOUGH
> *


 DAMN TONE I SOLD MY O.G. MS. PAC-MAN AND MORTAL KOMBAT 2 FOR $800
I SHOULD OF HIT YOU UP :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:19 PM~12374191
> *Da Feds raped you homie... are they gonna have an auction soon?  :biggrin: j/p dogg
> *


SHit- they probably keepin it all for personal-
my Denali is probably jus sittin there waitin for Goverment plates-- 
02 XL- all white with blac windows - they are lovin that shit. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fesboogie, High Roller, BigTigger R.O., painloc21, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47
Whut up Dogg


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12374446
> *DAMN TONE I SOLD MY O.G. MS. PAC-MAN AND MORTAL KOMBAT 2 FOR $800
> I SHOULD OF HIT YOU UP :angry:
> *


DAMN THATS 2 CHEAP MRS. PAC MAN ALONE GOING BETWEEN $1500-$2000


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BigTigger R.O., gzking, GOODTIMESROY, fesboogie, SWIPH, ROLLERZ_47, painloc21, High Roller, ROLLERZONLY 719*

*WHERES SEAN?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12374452
> *SHit- they probably keepin it all for personal-
> my Denali is probably jus sittin there waitin for Goverment plates--
> 02 XL- all white with blac windows - they are lovin that shit. :angry:
> *


sounds like you had all types of tight shit dogg... and you right they probably kept a gang of that shit 4 realz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12374442
> *:twak:
> *


Calm down ROy-- there are still plenty of 72s out there- you can find some.. They may not be UNSTAMPED like mine-- but you can find em :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374477
> *DAMN THATS 2 CHEAP MRS. PAC MAN ALONE GOING BETWEEN $1500-$2000
> *


 :uh: :angry: 
I CAN GET THEM DOWN HERE 800-900 ALL DAY, LET ME KNOW


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12374442
> *:twak:
> *


back in the day that was my dream to own a set of 88 spoke daytons but I grew to love the 72's because theres no question about what kind of rim they are


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374477
> *DAMN THATS 2 CHEAP MRS. PAC MAN ALONE GOING BETWEEN $1500-$2000
> *


I FOUND 1 FOR ABOUT $1100 PLUS SHIPP (SHIPPN $250)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374490
> *sounds like you had all types of tight shit dogg... and you right they probably kept a gang of that shit 4 realz
> *


Id let em take the rest of my shit If I was GURANTEED FREE though-- none of its worth that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 PM~12374497
> *Calm down ROy-- there are still plenty of 72s out there- you can find some.. They may not be UNSTAMPED like mine-- but you can find em :biggrin:
> *


might be a stupid question but why would you want them unstamped? are they rare or something?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup ROLLERZ


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12374497
> *Calm down ROy-- there are still plenty of 72s out there- you can find some.. They may not be UNSTAMPED like mine-- but you can find em :biggrin:
> *


thats the only fuckd up part about my rims is there not stamped


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12374499
> *back in the day that was my dream to own a set of 88 spoke daytons but I grew to love the 72's because theres no question about what kind of rim they are
> *


Post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12374515
> *Id let em take the rest of my shit If I was GURANTEED FREE though-- none of its worth that
> *


I already know


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 09:41 PM~12374519
> *Sup ROLLERZ
> *


iz it fe ? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fe


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12374517
> *might be a stupid question but why would you want them unstamped? are they rare or something?
> *


X21

And what you gonna sell em to me for Swiph? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12374499
> *back in the day that was my dream to own a set of 88 spoke daytons but I grew to love the 72's because theres no question about what kind of rim they are
> *


*HERE IS 1 SET OF MINE! *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What it iz big tone


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:42 PM~12374526
> *Post a pic  :biggrin:
> *


I think I have a pic on my other computer but my ladies on it right now but if I don't I'll get a pic and post it up after work tomorrow


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 8 2008, 09:41 PM~12374517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE BEST ONES HOMIE-- you yourself said it in a post-
THERES NO QUESTION WHAT KIND OF RIM THEY ARE  :biggrin: 

UNSTAMPED ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374572
> *HERE IS 1 SET OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


I got some Remingtons for you 95% tread :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up ROy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374572
> *HERE IS 1 SET OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

SORRY BIGGER PIC!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:46 PM~12374598
> *THAT SHOWS THEY ARE OG- some original DAYTONS-- they didnt need to be stamped bac then casue there wasnt nothin like em.. NO LOOK A LIKES BAC THEN
> THATS THE BEST ONES HOMIE-- you yourself said it in a post-
> THERES NO QUESTION WHAT KIND OF RIM THEY ARE   :biggrin:
> ...


I think mine are like from 95 :0 






But I keep em clean doh :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:46 PM~12374602
> *I got some Remingtons for you 95% tread :0
> *


HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:46 PM~12374598
> *THAT SHOWS THEY ARE OG- some original DAYTONS-- they didnt need to be stamped bac then casue there wasnt nothin like em.. NO LOOK A LIKES BAC THEN
> THATS THE BEST ONES HOMIE-- you yourself said it in a post-
> THERES NO QUESTION WHAT KIND OF RIM THEY ARE   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 09:44 PM~12374563
> *X21
> 
> And what you gonna sell em to me for Swiph? :biggrin:
> *



They are stayin wit me. :biggrin: 
I might let my UNSTAMPED TRIPLE GOLD 72s GO though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 PM~12374628
> *HOW MUCH?  :biggrin:
> *


250 for 4 still got the nipples on em


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374582
> *What it iz big tone
> *


just chilln . whats up wit u ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:47 PM~12374615
> *SORRY BIGGER PIC!
> 
> 
> ...


show the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 PM~12374640
> *250 for 4 still got the nipples on em
> *


I MIGHT JUST GRAB EM :biggrin: 
I'LL LET YOU KNOW BRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 PM~12374628
> *HOW MUCH?  :biggrin:
> *


TIGGER- what the fuc are you thinkin- DONT FUC UP YOU SICC ASS dROp with some fat whitewall shit :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12374645
> *show the rest of the car  :biggrin:
> *


*STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION!* :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:48 PM~12374633
> *They are stayin wit me.  :biggrin:
> I might let my UNSTAMPED TRIPLE GOLD 72s GO  though
> *


We might have to talk about that at the next meeting!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12374653
> *TIGGER- what the fuc are you thinkin- DONT FUC UP YOU SICC ASS dROp with some fat whitewall shit :angry:
> *



FAT WHITES AND BAGS SWIPH! 

SORRY BRO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:51 PM~12374678
> *STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! I like the way that frame came out!!! looks sick...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12374651
> *I MIGHT JUST GRAB EM  :biggrin:
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW BRO
> *


Cool
Wont have to worry bout em getting all Brown and Yellow like the Buffed out ones


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12374702
> *nice!!! I like the way that frame came out!!! looks sick...
> *


THANKS HOMIE! I'LL POST A FEW MORE OF THE FRAME, LET ME FIND THEM.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:54 PM~12374714
> *THANKS HOMIE! I'LL POST A FEW MORE OF THE FRAME, LET ME FIND THEM.
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12374692
> *
> FAT WHITES AND BAGS SWIPH!
> 
> ...


DAMN bROther- you jus put a knife in my heart--

how could you do somethin like that to an IMP---


WHOS THE WHITE BOY HERE????????????????????? :biggrin: 


I told ya man-- juice it-- 2 pumps- run accumulators- 4 batteries on 36 volts- AND YOU WILL THINK ITS ON BAGS- I pROmise


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Just at work trying check out LIL on my phone. this shit is weird


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:55 PM~12374727
> *DAMN bROther- you jus put a knife in my heart--
> 
> how could you do somethin like that to an IMP---
> ...


I AM SEARIOUSLY THINKING OF LETTING YOU DO THAT BRO, WE'LL SEE WHEN THE TIME COMES! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12374702
> *nice!!! I like the way that frame came out!!! looks sick...
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12374692
> *
> FAT WHITES !
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 PM~12374678
> *STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now we know who has the money in here...using your "CHROME JACK STANDS"to stop ur tire from rollin. :uh:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12374653
> *TIGGER- what the fuc are you thinkin- DONT FUC UP YOU SICC ASS dROp with some fat whitewall shit :angry:
> *


so is fat whites on a cutty cool because I have skinney whites but I don't like them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374478
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BigTigger R.O., gzking, GOODTIMESROY, fesboogie, SWIPH, ROLLERZ_47, painloc21, High Roller, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


I'm back fawkers!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 09:58 PM~12374774
> *so is fat whites on a cutty cool because I have skinney whites but I don't like them
> *



Fat whites are gay! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:59 PM~12374787
> *I'm back fawkers!
> *


whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: AllHustle NoLove, High Roller, ROLLERZ_47, painloc21, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, BigTigger R.O., GOODTIMESROY, RO 4 LIFE


Thanks for joining our RO meeting ROy :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 09:56 PM~12374748
> *I AM SEARIOUSLY THINKING OF LETTING YOU DO THAT BRO, WE'LL SEE WHEN THE TIME COMES!  :biggrin:
> *


Well that is the best thing Ive heard on LIL all day :biggrin: 

I know you want a good ride- THAT IS TAKEN CARE OF WITH ACCUMULATORS

I KNOW YOU DONT WANT A MESS- THAT IS TAKEN CARE OF WITH HARDLINES AND TOPNOTCH FITTINGS--

I KNOW YOU DONT WANNA REINFORCE- THAT IS TAKEN CARE OF WITH ONLY RUNNIN THE 4batteries on 36 volts instead of 48-- jus nice and easy- NOTHIN FAST.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 PM~12374787
> *I'm back fawkers!
> *



Bout time Fawker! Now you just gotta catch up on the last 20 pages you missed!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:01 PM~12374811
> *whats up Sean?
> *


*Chillen like a villan! What's good with yo Mr. Amonymous?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 10:01 PM~12374818
> *Bout time Fawker! Now you just gotta catch up on the last 20 pages you missed!
> *


*It was only 5 foo!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:59 PM~12374801
> *Fat whites are gay! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


EXACTLY--
UNLESS ITS AN OLD 39 deluxe or somethin on hubcaps and gangsters--- leave those fuccers in the scrap pile :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

HERE IS SOME!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 8 2008, 09:59 PM~12374801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only Roy and me are not Rollerz in this topic  
RUN ROY I'll catch up :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 09:57 PM~12374765
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


YOUR GAY, LIKE DE LA HOYA :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:01 PM~12374816
> *Well that is the best thing Ive heard on LIL all day :biggrin:
> 
> I know you want a good ride- THAT IS TAKEN CARE OF WITH ACCUMULATORS
> ...


3 OUT OF 3 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 11:03 PM~12374842
> *HERE IS SOME!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the dash is even sick as fuck... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to see it done!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:04 PM~12374852
> *YOUR GAY, LIKE DE LA HOYA  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Yessir skinny whites are better


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:02 PM~12374828
> *Chillen like a villan! What's good with yo Mr. Amonymous?
> *


not much homie just sitting here and watching my step daughter play a game on the computer while I talk on layitlow


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 PM~12374863
> *Damn the dash is even sick as fuck...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: can't wait to see it done!!!
> *


ME NEITHER BRO! THANKS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 PM~12374861
> *3 OUT OF 3  :biggrin:
> *


SO-- does that help sway the vote :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

talk to you guy later I'm off to go look for a mod


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Did you find that info Fe?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:07 PM~12374900
> *talk to you guy later I'm off to go look for a mod*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 PM~12374904
> *Did you find that info Fe?
> *


HE NEVER GOT BACK TO ME?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 PM~12374912
> *
> *


I want to see if someone can change my post count and lock it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12374912
> *
> *


yea, he threw me off too


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THE MAN GETTING DOWN! HOUSE CALL!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 PM~12374916
> *HE NEVER GOT BACK TO ME?
> *


*What you talken bout willis?*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 PM~12374904
> *Did you find that info Fe?
> *


Yessir talked to those ****** today and got things under control


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:07 PM~12374888
> *SO-- does that help sway the vote :biggrin:
> *


IT'S GETTING BETTER FOR YOU! :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374930
> *THE MAN GETTING DOWN! HOUSE CALL!
> 
> 
> ...


*I didn't know ROy knew how to paint :roflmao: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 PM~12374920
> *I want to see if someone can change my post count and lock it
> *


damn I went to off topic and not one mod to be found :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374934
> *Yessir talked to those ****** today and got things under control
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374932
> *What you talken bout willis?
> *


WRONG INMATE! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374934
> *Yessir talked to those ****** today and got things under control
> *


*That's what's up! :thumbsup: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374940
> *I didn't know ROy knew how to paint :roflmao:
> *


Hes not painting- hes stripin- and if you rememebr earlier he said he was gonna get into it- maybe that was hint-- and now tigger let the secret out :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374948
> *WRONG INMATE!  :biggrin:  J/K
> *


*Pass the wire!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374940
> *I didn't know ROy knew how to paint :roflmao:
> *


VANDERSLICE DOES LOOK LIKE ROY FROM THE BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374940
> *I didn't know ROy knew how to paint :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:12 PM~12374967
> *VANDERSLICE DOES LOOK LIKE ROY FROM THE BACK!  :biggrin:
> *


*ROy just needs to gROw a lil tail, bwahahaha*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374940
> *I didn't know ROy knew how to paint :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374943
> *:dunno:
> *


Its about my shop where my lac is


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:13 PM~12374980
> *ROy just needs to gROw a lil tail, bwahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12374983
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*How was work bRO? Did u find anything out on burning songs off of MS?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:12 PM~12374962
> *Hes not painting- hes stripin- and if you rememebr earlier he said he was gonna get into it- maybe that was  hint-- and now tigger let the secret out :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:11 PM~12374939
> *IT'S GETTING BETTER FOR YOU!  :roflmao:
> *


Thats what Im talkin bout bROther.
Ill keep it clean for ya- it doesnt HAVE to be all wild like TURN-N-HEADS
but the same level of siccness for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:13 PM~12374980
> *ROy just needs to gROw a lil tail, bwahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12374992
> *Its about my shop where my lac is
> *


WHATS wROng :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:15 PM~12375011
> *WHAST wROng :angry:
> *


*DAMN FOO, THINK ABOUT IT!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:15 PM~12374999
> *Thats what Im talkin bout bROther.
> Ill keep it clean for ya- it doesnt HAVE to be all wild like TURN-N-HEADS
> but the same level of siccness for sure   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:15 PM~12374996
> *How was work bRO? Did u find anything out on burning songs off of MS?
> *


work was aight
i have almost all of them already


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375020
> *DAMN FOO, THINK ABOUT IT!
> *


DAMN SWIPH I EVEN GOT THAT ONE! :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375023
> *work was aight
> i have almost all of them already
> *


*I'm gonna forward some off of YT tonight or in the next day or so, cool?*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:15 PM~12374999
> *Thats what Im talkin bout bROther.
> Ill keep it clean for ya- it doesnt HAVE to be all wild like TURN-N-HEADS
> but the same level of siccness for sure   :biggrin:
> *


You gonna make my shit ride like air right?
you got any drawings or anything ideas about what your doin with mine yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375020
> *DAMN FOO, THINK ABOUT IT!
> *


I UNDERSTAND-- thats why the angry face FOOL-
Im wonderin what the situation boils down to though- 
Are they tryin to hold it?
are they sayijn fuc it here ya go with it all apart-
do you see where Im goin wit this??
there could be a few different situations


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Gotta get back to work see you guys in a little while


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:17 PM~12375038
> *DAMN SWIPH I EVEN GOT THAT ONE!  :uh:
> *


*Huh, you have to forgive him. Sometimes he can have blonde moments :cheesy:*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 PM~12375054
> *Gotta get back to work see you guys in a little while
> *


WELL WHATS UP TO YOU TOO FUCKER! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375020
> *DAMN FOO, THINK ABOUT IT!
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 PM~12375049
> *I UNDERSTAND-- thats why the angry face FOOL-
> Im wonderin what the situation boils down to though-
> Are they tryin to hold it?
> ...


* :uh: Nice cover up  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got it too lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375062
> *WELL WHATS UP TO YOU TOO FUCKER!  :angry:
> *


*No llores :tears: :tears: *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 PM~12375049
> *I UNDERSTAND-- thats why the angry face FOOL-
> Im wonderin what the situation boils down to though-
> Are they tryin to hold it?
> ...


Its all good bRO they are cool about it and helping me out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375065
> * :uh: Nice cover up
> *


 NO NEED TO CoVER UP- IM SERIOUS FUCCER :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:20 PM~12375073
> *I got it too lol
> *


*That's cause you be hanging out with them ROLLERZ too much :0 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:20 PM~12375081
> *Its all good bRO they are cool about it and helping me out
> *


SEE SEAN- was that so hard to say- damn ***** :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375056
> *Huh, you have to forgive him. Sometimes he can have blonde moments :cheesy:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:21 PM~12375089
> *NO NEED TO CoVER UP- IM SERIOUS FUCCER :angry:
> *


*Calmate :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:18 PM~12375044
> *I'm gonna forward some off of YT tonight or in the next day or so, cool?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375062
> *WELL WHATS UP TO YOU TOO FUCKER!  :angry:
> *


I said what's up earlier but the conversation about the dayna danes was deep


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 PM~12375105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:20 PM~12375080
> *No llores :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 PM~12375047
> *You gonna make my shit ride like air right?
> you got any drawings or anything ideas about what your doin with mine yet?
> *


If you wanna get accumulators- and as far as the set up-- cant disclose to much in here- but I will say this --CUSTOM TANK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12375112
> *Calmate :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM CALM- IM ALWAYS CALM-
did you forget-
IM SWIPHSTYLES :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12375118
> *I said what's up earlier but the conversation about the dayna danes was deep
> *


ONCE WERE TALKING D'S AINT NO INTERUPTING!! HAHAH J/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:21 PM~12375098
> *That's cause you be hanging out with them ROLLERZ too much  :0
> *


  
t's all GOOD down my side I aint got no animosity or hate that way,you guys are all GOOD people ......even Adam


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12375101
> *SEE SEAN- was that so hard to say- damn ***** :uh:
> *


Here you go foo


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM~12375156
> *
> t's all GOOD down my side I aint got no animosity or hate that way,you guys are all GOOD people ......even Adam
> *


AAAWWWWW :biggrin: YOUR COOL ASS PEOPLE TO ROY!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM~12375161
> *Here you go foo
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM~12375156
> *
> t's all GOOD down my side I aint got no animosity or hate that way,you guys are all GOOD people ......even Adam
> *


*So what's GOOD for NY? The GT's gonna go live with us again?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:26 PM~12375168
> *AAAWWWWW  :biggrin:  YOUR COOL ASS PEOPLE TO ROY!
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM~12375161
> *Here you go foo
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU EVEN SAVE HIM ANY, FROM ALL THE CRYING AFTER THE DE LA HOYA FIGHT!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:23 PM~12375135
> *If you wanna get accumulators- and as far as the set up-- cant disclose to much in here- but I will say this --CUSTOM TANK
> *


Sounds good! :biggrin: But yeah definitely wanna ride nice like air.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM~12375156
> *
> t's all GOOD down my side I aint got no animosity or hate that way,you guys are all GOOD people ......even Adam
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375178
> *So what's GOOD for NY? The GT's gonna go live with us again?
> *


we would dog but we're seeing off one of our members for the Eve


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

12 Members: BigTigger R.O., High Roller, impala63, OVERTIME, fesboogie, SWIPH, painloc21, DaddyCaddy's Girl, ROLLERZONLY 719, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE

DAMN NO WONDER NEW MEXICO TOPIC IS DEAD, THEIR ALL COMING IN HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:26 PM~12375168
> *AAAWWWWW  :biggrin:  YOUR COOL ASS PEOPLE TO ROY!
> *


You forgot this for your lil moment!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:24 PM~12375150
> *ONCE WERE TALKING D'S AINT NO INTERUPTING!!  HAHAH J/K HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


I guess I need some again but first I need a Vanderslice paint job. I'm ready for one now


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375181
> *DID YOU EVEN SAVE HIM ANY, FROM ALL THE CRYING AFTER THE DE LA HOYA FIGHT!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only 30 more minutes of LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:28 PM~12375196
> *we would dog but we're seeing off one of our members for the Eve
> *


who's leaving?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12375196
> *we would dog but we're seeing off one of our members for the Eve
> *


*And we can't do it together?  




It's cool bRO  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:28 PM~12375196
> *we would dog but we're seeing off one of our members for the Eve
> *


HUH ? WHAT?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:30 PM~12375211
> *Only 30 more minutes of LIL
> *


thatz about 100 more posts at your rate


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12375207
> *I guess I need some again but first I need a Vanderslice paint job. I'm ready for one now
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12375192
> *Sounds good! :biggrin:  But yeah definitely wanna ride nice like air.
> *


Gotta get some accumulators then for sure-- casue the bac of that bomb dont really weight shit-- wed have to put mini coils in it to make it ride soft if not-- and you dont want that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12375219
> *who's leaving?
> *


Rey(Orange Regal) is going to Germany and starting a Chapter :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12375211
> *Only 30 more minutes of LIL
> *


are you sure because it said pacific time?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:32 PM~12375239
> *Rey(Orange Regal) is going to Germany and starting a Chapter :0
> *


wHAT KIND OF CHAPTER A CHAPTER OUT OF A BOOK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:32 PM~12375239
> *Rey(Orange Regal) is going to Germany and starting a Chapter :0
> *


Germany??? is he in the army? Thatz cool about starting a chapter though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375250
> *are you sure because it said pacific time?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12375211
> *Only 30 more minutes of LIL
> *


It said *MIGHT* be -- so theres still a chance :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:29 PM~12375200
> *You forgot this for your lil moment!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375256
> *wHAT KIND OF CHAPTER A CHAPTER OUT OF A BOOK
> *


yes Fictional of course :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375181
> *DID YOU EVEN SAVE HIM ANY, FROM ALL THE CRYING AFTER THE DE LA HOYA FIGHT!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:32 PM~12375239
> *Rey(Orange Regal) is going to Germany and starting a Chapter :0
> *


FUC YA-- ID BE GAS HOPPIN DOWN THE AUTOBAHN :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:29 PM~12375199
> *12 Members: BigTigger R.O., High Roller, impala63, OVERTIME, fesboogie, SWIPH, painloc21, DaddyCaddy's Girl, ROLLERZONLY 719, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> DAMN NO WONDER NEW MEXICO TOPIC IS DEAD, THEIR ALL COMING IN HERE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12375277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP LORENZO!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12375265
> *:biggrin:
> *


it don't say it at the top anymore or is it just my computer not showing it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12375264
> *Germany??? is he in the army? Thatz cool about starting a chapter though
> *


I was just fucking bsing about the Chapter....but then again ya never know? :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 PM~12375288
> *WHAT UP LORENZO!
> *


JUST FUCKING AROUND ON LIL AND YOU.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12375283
> *FUC YA-- ID BE GAS HOPPIN DOWN THE AUTOBAHN :biggrin:
> *


thats the hwy with no speed limit right?
if so I would love to roll down it but I would need a fast fuckn car to roll


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:35 PM~12375283
> *FUC YA-- ID BE GAS HOPPIN DOWN THE AUTOBAHN :biggrin:
> *


Dont encourage him his ass already mentioned that talking about cruising on the autobahn till he gets a lamborghini jammed uo his ass doing 200


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12375286
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*What's good my bROther fROm another mother!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Why you gotta blow my cover OT


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12375307
> *JUST FUCKING AROUNG ON LIL AND YOU.
> *


SAME BROTHER, BEING A POST WHORE ! 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,319 208 2.07% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,363 172 1.71% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 2,178 124 1.23% 
CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 2,677 115 1.14% 
AllHustle NoLove Apr 2003 13,678 115 1.14% 
fesboogie Feb 2006 2,427 98 0.97% 
louies90 Feb 2007 16,100 96 0.95% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 101,014 75 0.75% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 10,844 74 0.74% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 9,142 61 0.61%


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375256
> *wHAT KIND OF CHAPTER A CHAPTER OUT OF A BOOK
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:37 PM~12375306
> *I was just fucking bsing about the Chapter....but then again ya never know? :0
> *


I thought you was 4 real!!! I know there's lo's in Germany


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 8 2008, 10:38 PM~12375323
> *Dont encourage him his ass already mentioned that talking about cruising on the autobahn till he gets a lamborghini jammed uo his ass doing 200
> *


He's a foo :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 8 2008, 10:38 PM~12375323
> *Dont encourage him his ass already mentioned that talking about cruising on the autobahn till he gets a lamborghini jammed uo his ass doing 200
> *


YA- if you aint doin 160-- you are seriosuly getin run over-


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:38 PM~12375324
> *What's good my bROther fROm another mother!
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND SEEING WHATS GOING ON IN THE CO TOPIC, AND YOU....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:32 PM~12375239
> *Rey(Orange Regal) is going to Germany and starting a Chapter :0
> *


*Tell him to sell me his regal. He ain't gonna take it there anyways :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 PM~12375330
> *SAME BROTHER, BEING A POST WHORE !
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


does that include off topic post?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 PM~12375339
> *I thought you was 4 real!!! I know there's lo's in Germany
> *


Nothings official yet :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 11:39 PM~12375330
> *SAME BROTHER, BEING A POST WHORE !
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


Usually takes me a month to get that many posts


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 PM~12375330
> *SAME BROTHER, BEING A POST WHORE !
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

WELL GUYS IT'S BED TIME FOR ME, TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMORROW
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375361
> *does that include off topic post?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

laterz


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375361
> *does that include off topic post?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I DONT THINK OFF TOPIC COUNTS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 PM~12375350
> *JUST CHILLIN AND SEEING WHATS GOING ON IN THE CO TOPIC, AND YOU....
> *


*Just chillen bRO. I'll get you that ferria in the next couple days. I'll deposit it in Tigger's account, and he can give it to you.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375372
> *WELL GUYS IT'S BED TIME FOR ME, TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMORROW
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375370
> *Usually takes me a month to get that many posts
> *


welcome to my world :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey roy is that your new ride this is Ty fes's homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12375387
> *Just chillen bRO. I'll get you that ferria in the next couple days. I'll deposit it in Tigger's account, and he can give it to you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12375387
> *Just chillen bRO. I'll get you that ferria in the next couple days. I'll deposit it in Tigger's account, and he can give it to you.
> *


WE'LL BE WAITING!!! J/K BRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375372
> *WELL GUYS IT'S BED TIME FOR ME, TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMORROW
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Bueno noches viejo :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

HEy Sean-- I jus saw you post in the freestyle fest

- SO you like that las one or what :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:41 PM~12375372
> *WELL GUYS IT'S BED TIME FOR ME, TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMORROW
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Lates :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12375397
> *welcome to my world :biggrin:
> *


I don't see how you do it dogg...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 10:43 PM~12375402
> *WE'LL BE WAITING!!! J/K BRO
> *


*Do I get a discount for quick payment :biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12375407
> *Bueno noches viejo  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: ITS PAST HIS BED TIME!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 8 2008, 10:43 PM~12375398
> *hey roy is that your new ride this is Ty fes's homie
> *


Yeah homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12375412
> *HEy Sean-- I jus saw you post in the freestyle fest
> 
> - SO you like that las one or what :biggrin:
> *



*Yeah it was tight!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 PM~12375372
> *WELL GUYS IT'S BED TIME FOR ME, TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMORROW
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


later tig


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12375417
> *I don't see how you do it dogg...
> *


No job makes it easy :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:45 PM~12375424
> *Do I get a discount for quick payment :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: IT'S DOUBLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:45 PM~12375427
> *:roflmao: ITS PAST HIS BED TIME!!! :0
> *


*Felisha yelled at him and told him to get his ass to bed :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:45 PM~12375432
> *Yeah it was tight!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:46 PM~12375446
> *:nono: IT'S DOUBLE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:46 PM~12375453
> *Felisha yelled at him and told him to get his ass to bed :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

im out. see yall tomorrow!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:46 PM~12375441
> *No job makes it easy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 10:48 PM~12375472
> *im out. see yall tomorrow!
> *


Aight Pimpin-- shout at me


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 PM~12375472
> *im out. see yall tomorrow!
> *


laterz and on dat note im out too!!! laterz peepz...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:51 PM~12375509
> *laterz and on dat note im out too!!! laterz peepz...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2008, 10:51 PM~12375509
> *laterz and on dat note im out too!!! laterz peepz...
> *


DOnt forget to order some motor end caps tomoROw :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:53 PM~12375532
> *DOnt forget to order some motor end caps tomoROw :biggrin:
> *


and if you wanna rock some of my PL's lemme know


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 10:50 PM~12375502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 8 2008, 10:48 PM~12375472
> *im out. see yall tomorrow!
> *


*GN Primo*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Well-- I will go ahead and say it

43 pages for today-- good Job Riders :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12375380
> *:nosad:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 PM~12375618
> *Well-- I will go ahead and say it
> 
> 43 pages for today-- good Job Riders :thumbsup:
> *


fuckr you jinked us again  
4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:01 PM~12375653
> *fuckr you jinked us again
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ROLLERZONLY 719
> *


I said it cause everybody left-- me an Kevin were here- then a guest and you popped in :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:04 PM~12375678
> *I said it cause everybody left-- me an Kevin were here- then a guest and you popped in :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie but the last time you said something everyone left


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Swiph any luck wit the laptop?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:07 PM~12375721
> *my bad homie but the last time you said something everyone left
> *


Its all good homie-- I aint trippin. We the las one standin for this long day on LIL-- I think Kevin is still readin right now- thats why he aint postin :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12375747
> *Its all good homie-- I aint trippin. We the las one standin for this long day on LIL-- I think Kevin is still readin right now- thats why he aint postin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12375740
> *Swiph any luck wit the laptop?
> *


I aint sure- I figured Id let it rest--LOL Ive been on my desktop since bout page 1740 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 12:13 AM~12375795
> *I aint sure- I figured Id let it rest--LOL  Ive been on my desktop since bout page 1740 :biggrin:
> *


good idea


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 11:18 PM~12375862
> *good idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, GOODTIMESROY, *impala63*

*What's good Jr. You have a shit load of pages to read :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 10:09 PM~12374920
> *I want to see if someone can change my post count and lock it
> *


that sucks they can't do it and I wanted my post count locked at 719


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:20 PM~12375893
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, GOODTIMESROY, impala63
> 
> What's good Jr. You have a shit load of pages to read :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: took me a while to catch up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 PM~12375911
> *that sucks they can't do it and I wanted my post count locked at 719
> *


*That sucks. That would have been sick*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 PM~12375911
> *that sucks they can't do it and I wanted my post count locked at 719
> *


Now you just gotta be a post whore like the rest of us then :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:23 PM~12375927
> *:yes: took me a while to catch up
> *


*That's a good thing! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:24 PM~12375932
> *Now you just gotta be a post whore like the rest of us then :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: Speak for yourself :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:24 PM~12375931
> *That sucks. That would have been sick
> *


yeah it sucks but fuck it I'll just have to spend more time in here and post your rides and just get my shit up so I can have a post count like you :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:24 PM~12375932
> *Now you just gotta be a post whore like the rest of us then :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:26 PM~12375954
> *yeah it sucks but fuck it I'll just have to spend more time in here and post your rides and just get my shit up so I can have a post count like you :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:25 PM~12375946
> * :uh: Speak for yourself  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:24 PM~12375938
> *That's a good thing! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:25 PM~12375946
> * :uh: Speak for yourself  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:26 PM~12375954
> *yeah it sucks but fuck it I'll just have to spend more time in here and post your rides and just get my shit up so I can have a post count like you :0
> *


GOOD luck on that I've been trying for months


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:24 PM~12375932
> *Now you just gotta be a post whore like the rest of us then :biggrin:
> *


not being a post whore but tring to get post where and when I could get them :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:31 PM~12376004
> *GOOD luck on that I've been trying for months
> *


*Found a 5th wheel for you.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12374908*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:35 PM~12376035
> *Found a 5th wheel for you.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12374908
> *


Can I buy it with this?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:35 PM~12376035
> *Found a 5th wheel for you.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12374908
> *


what is a 5th wheel worth because I have a homie that wants to trade me for a set of china's with tires for it and he's providing the center gold rim but it's a 14?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:37 PM~12376056
> *Can I buy it with this?
> 
> 
> ...


is it cool if I still your pic and use it later?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 PM~12376085
> *is it cool if I still your pic and use it later?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 PM~12376085
> *is it cool if I still your pic and use it later?
> *


Of course it is-- its not like this is ROys pic--- nowadays he has a QUEST CARD :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:42 PM~12376092
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

i'm out ,GOODnight Colorado I did my share of whoring today
GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,346 235 2.28% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,367 176 1.71% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 2,194 138 1.34% 
AllHustle NoLove Apr 2003 13,700 137 1.33% 
CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 2,677 115 1.12% 
fesboogie Feb 2006 2,433 104 1.01% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 10,874 104 1.01% 
louies90 Feb 2007 16,100 96 0.93% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 101,022 81 0.79% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 9,155 74 0.72%


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:37 PM~12376056
> *Can I buy it with this?
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn I grew up on those fawkers :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:45 PM~12376112
> *i'm out ,GOODnight Colorado I did my share of whoring today
> GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,346 235 2.28%
> BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,367 176 1.71%
> ...


*GN foo*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:44 PM~12376107
> *Of course it is-- its not like this is ROys pic--- nowadays he has a QUEST CARD :biggrin:
> *


I got a pic of a quest card but that I don't and I don't now were else to get one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:45 PM~12376112
> *i'm out ,GOODnight Colorado I did my share of whoring today
> GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,346 235 2.28%
> BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,367 176 1.71%
> ...



Damn- I do talk alot- cause I get these post without even goin out of my way :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 11:45 PM~12376115
> *Damn I grew up on those fawkers  :cheesy:
> *


X2 and the goverment cheese :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 PM~12376139
> *Damn- I do talk alot- cause I get these post without even goin out of my way :biggrin:
> *


thats because you got a big mouth homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:52 PM~12376182
> *thats because you got a big mouth homie
> *


I guess so- I love to talk- and call bullshit when I see bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:53 PM~12376196
> *I guess so- I love to talk- and call bullshit when I see bullshit :biggrin:
> *


  do your thing homie as long as I can quote you and get more post count


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am out guys. Have to get up early to make it to work safely


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:55 PM~12376217
> * do your thing homie as long as I can quote you and get more post count
> *


Feel free to quote me-- :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:31 PM~12372155
> *Julian Y Jerry said what up
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN WITH THE PIC SHOWING YOU IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD I SHARE WITH WRINKLES. (AND NOBODY CAN SWING DOWN 1 BLOCK SO A HOMIE COULD CHECK OUT THE RANFLA)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 11:56 PM~12376222
> *I am out guys.  Have to get up early to make it to work safely
> *


night bROther


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 8 2008, 11:56 PM~12376222
> *I am out guys.  Have to get up early to make it to work safely
> *


good night homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 11:58 PM~12376235
> *Feel free to quote me-- :biggrin:
> *


I will


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 9 2008, 12:02 AM~12376272
> *I will
> *


* :uh: GAY*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 12:19 AM~12376369
> * :uh: GAY
> *


fuck you Sean thats not GAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 9 2008, 12:23 AM~12376396
> *fuck you Sean thats not GAY
> *


*No fuck you Chris. Don't be late tomorROw to wash my car!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bright and early and the roads are fucked up!!! :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*MORNING COLORADO!*
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 AM~12376916
> *MORNING COLORADO!
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2008, 06:35 AM~12376896
> *bright and early and the roads are fucked up!!!  :angry:
> *


it's still snowing down here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2008, 07:07 AM~12376947
> *it's still snowing down here
> *


dat sucks!!! Itz not snowing anymore here...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2008, 06:51 AM~12376924
> *:wave:
> *


x2


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2008, 06:07 AM~12376947
> *it's still snowing down here
> *


ITS SNOWING HERE IN NM TOO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*DAMN WAKE UP EVERYONE!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning CO


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO *

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 AM~12376916
> *MORNING COLORADO!
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 9 2008, 09:18 AM~12377479
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- its cold as fuc here--- time to layer up and get some work done :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 08:30 AM~12377587
> *DAMN-- its cold as fuc here--- time to layer up and get some work done :angry:
> *


BOUT TIME YOU DO SOMETHING! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:19 AM~12377492
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 08:34 AM~12377616
> *BOUT TIME YOU DO SOMETHING!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN *****-- I was out in the cold yesterday 2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 AM~12377269
> *ITS SNOWING HERE IN NM TOO
> *


It is snowing like crazy still in denver.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 10:20 AM~12377501
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 08:37 AM~12377635
> *DAMN *****-- I was out in the cold yesterday 2 :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST MESSING WITH YA BRO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 08:43 AM~12377685
> *JUST MESSING WITH YA BRO  :biggrin:
> *


I know bROther-- I aint trippin :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 AM~12377717
> *I know bROther-- I aint trippin :biggrin:
> *


    
SO HOW LONG AND HOW MUCH $ TO DO THE 65, IF I DO JUICE IT I WANT A WHAMMY PUMP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:36 AM~12377628
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *



just chillen bROtha , whats goin on with you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 9 2008, 09:38 AM~12377643
> *:cheesy:
> *



whats up bRO?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:52 AM~12377775
> *just chillen bROtha , whats goin on with you
> *


JUST WORKING BRO, TRYING TO STAY WARM IT'S FREEZING DOWN HERE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

To all the Co fellas bumping my for sale topic thanks guys


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:54 AM~12377785
> *JUST WORKING BRO, TRYING TO STAY WARM IT'S FREEZING DOWN HERE!
> *



yea here to, i have go out and do some runnin around today for a bit :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:55 AM~12377796
> *yea here to, i have go out and do some runnin around today for a bit :angry:
> *


DAY OFF TODAY?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:56 AM~12377803
> *DAY OFF TODAY?
> *


i need to pick up one of my work trucks and bring it back to town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2008, 08:54 AM~12377787
> * To all the Co fellas bumping my for sale topic thanks guys
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:56 AM~12377814
> *i need to pick up one of my work trucks and bring it back to town
> *


COOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 10:00 AM~12377854
> *COOL
> *



hell no its to damn cold :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 08:51 AM~12377760
> *
> SO HOW LONG AND HOW MUCH $ TO DO THE 65, IF I DO JUICE IT I WANT A WHAMMY PUMP
> *


PM SENT--- chec it out- hit me bac-- and when Im done workin for the day Ill get wit ya


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 09:05 AM~12377896
> *PM SENT--- chec it out- hit me bac-- and when Im done workin for the day Ill get wit ya
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk&feature=email


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 11:14 AM~12378004
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk&feature=email
> *


Is the denver lowrider show the big one here? In miami and tampa the lowrider shows are weak and you see is donks. :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 9 2008, 09:27 AM~12378139
> *Is the denver lowrider show the big one here? In miami and tampa the lowrider shows are weak and you see is donks. :angry:
> *


 DENVER IS A GOOD SHOW BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:31 AM~12378175
> *DENVER IS A GOOD SHOW BRO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 09:56 AM~12377803
> *DAY OFF TODAY?
> *


EVERYDAY IS HIS DAY OFF


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 09:39 AM~12378246
> *EVERYDAY IS HIS DAY OFF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 10:41 AM~12378255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP TIGGER


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 AM~12378267
> *WHATS UP TIGGER
> *


JUST WORKING AND YOU?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*What up CO!!!!!! *Damn Colorado been puttin in work recently in this topic.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 9 2008, 10:12 AM~12378506
> *What up CO!!!!!! Damn Colorado been puttin in work recently in this topic.....
> :thumbsup:
> *


What the Biz Iz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris,next time we're by Wrinkles' I'll stop by homie


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 10:19 AM~12378565
> *What up Chris,next time we're by Wrinkles' I'll stop by homie
> *


thats cool Roy. for a minute i thought you were gonna leave me hangin' :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2008, 11:01 AM~12378929
> *thats cool Roy. for a minute i thought you were gonna leave me hangin' :biggrin:
> *


Nah homie I didn't wanna just pull up in your driveway either


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 10:50 AM~12378329
> *JUST WORKING AND YOU?
> *


THE SAME TIL 6:30 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 11:13 AM~12379032
> *THE SAME TIL 6:30  :angry:
> *


Be happy you're working :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 11:13 AM~12379032
> *THE SAME TIL 6:30  :angry:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE PROBLY BUSY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 10:14 AM~12378523
> *What the Biz Iz?
> *


What up Roy
:wave: 


Did you find a y.o.b. yet??? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 AM~12379455
> *What up Roy
> :wave:
> Did you find a y.o.b. yet??? :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 12:18 PM~12379093
> *YOU GUYS ARE PROBLY BUSY
> *


FOR THE PAST TWO DAYS. THE SNOW ALWAYS HELPS US THIS TIME OF YEAR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 12:17 PM~12379082
> *Be happy you're working :biggrin:
> *


YOU WANT A JOB


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

WHATS UP CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 12:02 PM~12379575
> *YOU WANT A JOB
> *


Hell ya if it's at least $15 an hour,that will be better than Unemployment :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 12:02 PM~12379577
> *WHATS UP CO  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 02:04 PM~12379595
> *Hell ya if it's at least $15 an hour,that will be better than Unemployment :biggrin:
> *


Working is overrated. Who needs money.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 9 2008, 12:07 PM~12379624
> *Working is overrated. Who needs money.
> *


 :0 
another Baller in the house :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 01:04 PM~12379595
> *Hell ya if it's at least $15 an hour,that will be better than Unemployment :biggrin:
> *


THEY WOULD START YOU OUT AT 10


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 12:10 PM~12379661
> *THEY WOULD START YOU OUT AT 10
> *


I appreciate it Ralph, but can't afford that right now.....if it was under the table that's a different story though :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

good morning or afternoon Colorado!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 9 2008, 12:29 PM~12379829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO POR VIDA, SIKSIX*

*What's good bROthers!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 02:20 PM~12380248
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO POR VIDA, SIKSIX
> 
> What's good bROthers!
> *



Chillaxin...damn it took forever to read that shit


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 8 2008, 10:55 PM~12374727
> *
> I told ya man-- juice it-- 2 pumps- run accumulators- 4 batteries on 36 volts- AND YOU WILL THINK ITS ON BAGS- I pROmise
> *


You gonna have to tell me about this more on our next journey down South


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 PM~12374801
> *Fat whites are gay! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:28 PM~12372119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I need a plaque...so I can start taking pictures like this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:36 PM~12380376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride y I got some Remingtons if ya need em


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 02:38 PM~12380393
> *WHATS UP CHRIS
> *



Kickin it at home man...Wifey to her moms to the dentist early so I took the little one to Discount Tire to get the navi fixed up


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380411
> *nice ride y I got some Remingtons if ya need em
> *



Thx...I'm rockin fat whities on catorces tho :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:42 PM~12380427
> *Thx...I'm rockin fat whities on catorces tho  :0
> *


damn haven't seen that size inna while :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 02:44 PM~12380441
> *damn haven't seen that size inna while :0
> *



Yup had 13 chinas and would bottom out on EVERYTHING so I got 14s for some clearance and now I never hit bottom.

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:42 PM~12380427
> *Thx...I'm rockin fat whities on catorces tho  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:54 PM~12380520
> *Yup had 13 chinas and would bottom out on EVERYTHING so I got 14s for some clearance and now I never hit bottom.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 02:57 PM~12380533
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:04 PM~12380573
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP SIKSIX


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 03:04 PM~12380578
> *WHATS UP SIKSIX
> *



Not much man...watchin some tv, LIL? You workin?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380414
> *Kickin it at home man...Wifey to her moms to the dentist early so I took the little one to Discount Tire to get the navi fixed up
> *


WHAT DID THEY SAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:09 PM~12380615
> *Not much man...watchin some tv, LIL? You workin?
> *



:no:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 02:04 PM~12380573
> *:biggrin:
> *


*SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:09 PM~12380615
> *Not much man...watchin some tv, LIL? You workin?
> *


DOES HE EVER?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 03:16 PM~12380675
> *SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 03:17 PM~12380679
> *DOES HE EVER?
> *



YOU EITHER HUH :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 02:17 PM~12380683
> *:0
> *


YOU KNOW ITS TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 03:10 PM~12380627
> *WHAT DID THEY SAY
> *



My boy is the manager there...last week he ordered me a matchin tire from Vegas even though they are discontinued. It came in yesterday and I had that tire and my spare mounted on the rears...the other tires were in good shape still


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 03:11 PM~12380632
> *:no:
> *



Damn...I wish I had it like you.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 03:16 PM~12380675
> *SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I think I saw some fat whites at BOTH their houses :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:30 PM~12380774
> *Damn...I wish I had it like you.
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 03:32 PM~12380788
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *



No workin and still all up at the chrome shop :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:35 PM~12380811
> *No workin and still all up at the chrome shop  :0
> *



WAITING ON TONE TO CALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 02:16 PM~12380675
> *SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 02:32 PM~12380783
> *I think I saw some fat whites at BOTH their houses  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 11:53 AM~12379481
> *nope
> *


That sucks Homie!!!!!


Pretty soon you're gonna have to get out on the Ave. and start shaking that Culo buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 03:39 PM~12380837
> *WAITING ON TONE TO CALL
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 02:32 PM~12380783
> *I think I saw some fat whites at BOTH their houses  :0
> *


*THEY BUSTED!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 04:07 PM~12381101
> *THEY BUSTED!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DAMN ITS DEAD IN HERE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:59 PM~12381544
> *DAMN ITS DEAD IN HERE TODAY!  :biggrin:
> *


Everybody sleeping. I was when you called, had phone on silent.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 9 2008, 04:06 PM~12381600
> *Everybody sleeping. I was when you called, had phone on silent.
> *


I'LL CALL YOU WHEN I GET OFF WORK BRO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:07 PM~12381607
> *I'LL CALL YOU WHEN I GET OFF WORK BRO
> *


What time you get off? I work from 6:00pm to 12:30am


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 9 2008, 04:16 PM~12381691
> *What time you get off?  I work from 6:00pm to 12:30am
> *


5:30


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHATZ UP ROLLERZ!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

IS IT STILL SNOWING?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 04:57 PM~12382026
> *WHATZ UP ROLLERZ!!
> *


WHAT IT DEW HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:33 PM~12380348
> *You gonna have to tell me about this more on our next journey down South
> *


No sweat homie-- we will pretty much be able to cover it all in our REGULAR 2.5 hr drive :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 01:40 PM~12380411
> *nice ride y I got some Remingtons if ya need em
> *


THEN HE WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH HIS PLAQUE  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:00 PM~12382060
> *No sweat homie-- we will pretty much be able to cover it all in our REGULAR 2.5 hr drive  :biggrin:
> *


GOT YOUR PM HOMIE!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Swiph and everyone else?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 03:18 PM~12380693
> *YOU EITHER HUH :uh:
> *


50 hours a week buddy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:54 PM~12380520
> *Yup had 13 chinas and would bottom out on EVERYTHING so I got 14s for some clearance and now I never hit bottom.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We gonna take care of them 14s and the bottomin out issues real soon - arent we chris :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:02 PM~12382081
> *50 hours a week buddy
> *


DAMN! :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:58 PM~12382045
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIE
> *



Chillen like a villian...not snowing no more. Just cold as fuck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 02:16 PM~12380675
> *SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:nono: 
TIGGER-- I HAVENT got your price list together yet  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:02 PM~12382081
> *50 hours a week buddy
> *



50 hours on lil :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:05 PM~12382123
> *:nono:
> TIGGER-- I HAVENT got your price list together yet   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 05:06 PM~12382134
> *50 hours on lil :biggrin:
> *


*I PUT IN LIL OVERTIME!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12382134
> *50 hours on lil :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHEN THEY DONTBLOCK ME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:08 PM~12382165
> *:biggrin: WHEN THEY DONTBLOCK ME
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:07 PM~12382154
> *I PUT IN LIL OVERTIME!!!   :biggrin:
> *


THEY STILL MAKE THEM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 9 2008, 02:32 PM~12380783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT- I posted some fat whites up yesterday=== and jus like I told ROy-- they was on my UNSTAMPED 72 all golds when I bought em like 5 yrs ago-- and they will stay there until Ive got a worthy ride to slap the D's on-- and when they go on- they will have skinnies GURANTEED..

FIRST PERSON TO CATCH ME with fats on my ride- CAN JAC UP MY RIDE AND TAKE MY DAYTONS


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:08 PM~12382165
> *:biggrin: WHEN THEY DONTBLOCK ME
> *


*THEY DID THAT SHIT TO ME AND NOW I'M FREE!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:02 PM~12382079
> *What up Swiph and everyone else?
> *


\

What up pimpin.. I was thinkin bout the 51 all night las night- barely could sleep== you gonna be trippin when I show you what Im thinkin


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:09 PM~12382180
> *THEY DID THAT SHIT TO ME AND NOW I'M FREE!!!
> *


THEY DO IT OFF AND ON HERE BUT I NEVER GET PICS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12382179
> *SHIT- I posted some fat whites up yesterday=== and jus like I told ROy-- they was on my UNSTAMPED 72 all golds when I bought em like 5 yrs ago-- and they will stay there until Ive got a worthy ride to slap the D's on-- and when they go on- they will have skinnies GURANTEED..
> 
> FIRST PERSON TO CATCH ME with fats on my ride- CAN JAC UP MY RIDE AND TAKE MY DAYTONS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:06 PM~12382139
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:11 PM~12382208
> *THEY DO IT OFF AND ON HERE BUT I NEVER GET PICS
> *


*ME NEITHER BRO!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:09 PM~12382179
> *SHIT- I posted some fat whites up yesterday=== and jus like I told ROy-- they was on my UNSTAMPED 72 all golds when I bought em like 5 yrs ago-- and they will stay there until Ive got a worthy ride to slap the D's on-- and when they go on- they will have skinnies GURANTEED..
> 
> FIRST PERSON TO CATCH ME with fats on my ride- CAN JAC UP MY RIDE AND TAKE MY DAYTONS
> *


THEY STILL MAKE THE RAISED WHITES LIKE THE REMINGTONS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:07 PM~12382154
> *I PUT IN LIL OVERTIME!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah you do already caught up to me today :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:12 PM~12382215
> *ME NEITHER BRO!
> *


AND IT LEAVES ME WONDERING ALL DAY WHAT THEY ARE


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

Todays Top 10 Posters

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 

BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 4,547 242 2.23% 
GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 13,456 240 2.22% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 10,901 131 1.21% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 9,211 115 1.06% 
SWIPH Oct 2005 2,213 104 0.96% 
AllHustle NoLove Apr 2003 13,722 98 0.90% 
louies90 Feb 2007 16,165 92 0.85% 
El raider Aug 2005 21,443 77 0.71% 
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 23,696 72 0.66% 
CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 2,708 64 0.59% 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:13 PM~12382220
> *:biggrin:
> THEY STILL MAKE THE RAISED WHITES LIKE THE REMINGTONS
> *


I dont support them ugly ass THINGS- so I dont know- AND I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM~12382236
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> 
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


IM FALLING BEHIND :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:14 PM~12382236
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> 
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


 :biggrin: it was bound to happen....I shoulda never went to the store :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:14 PM~12382236
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> 
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...



I aint doin to bad for not bein on here all day long till now :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM~12382240
> *I dont support them ugly ass THINGS- so I dont know- AND I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:
> *


JUST FYI :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:13 PM~12382220
> *:biggrin:
> THEY STILL MAKE THE RAISED WHITES LIKE THE REMINGTONS
> *


Can you get some pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How much are they going for Ralph?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:11 PM~12382205
> *\
> 
> What up pimpin.. I was thinkin bout the 51 all night las night- barely could sleep==  you gonna be trippin when I show you what Im thinkin
> *



Cool well shoot me a pm or sumthin and show me what ya thinkin


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:15 PM~12382252
> *I aint doin to bad for not bein on here all day long till now :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:03 PM~12382100
> *We gonna take care of them 14s and the bottomin out issues real soon - arent we chris :biggrin:
> *



Good cuz the only bottom I like to hit is the bottom of the Wifey's pus..you know what I'm sayin :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 05:13 PM~12382225
> *Hell yeah you do already caught up to me today :0
> *


I JUST SAW THAT BRO, BUT I AM OUT OF HERE TILL TONIGHT. LATERZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:15 PM~12382252
> *I aint doin to bad for not bein on here all day long till now :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:17 PM~12382273
> *I JUST SAW THAT BRO, BUT I AM OUT OF HERE TILL TONIGHT. LATERZ
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:14 PM~12382240
> *I dont support them ugly ass THINGS- so I dont know- AND I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:
> *


DON'T HATE ON A FATTY BRO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:17 PM~12382270
> *Good cuz the only bottom I like to hit is the bottom of the Wifey's pus..you know what I'm sayin  :biggrin:
> *


Just lift the car


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382263
> *How much are they going for Ralph?
> *


$126 EACH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:17 PM~12382270
> *Good cuz the only bottom I like to hit is the bottom of the Wifey's pus..you know what I'm sayin  :biggrin:
> *


I dont think you want me to comment bac on that one :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 06:18 PM~12382293
> *DON'T HATE ON A FATTY BRO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:13 PM~12382220
> *:biggrin:
> THEY STILL MAKE THE RAISED WHITES LIKE THE REMINGTONS
> *



You're the Jefe at Discount down south right?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382260
> *Can you get some pics?
> *


COKERTIRE.COM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 05:18 PM~12382293
> *DON'T HATE ON A FATTY BRO!
> *


Fat stax and fat blunts--
but not fat bitches and fat whites :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 05:19 PM~12382297
> *Just lift the car
> *


Were gonna- Six aint scarreed :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:21 PM~12382322
> *You're the Jefe at Discount down south right?
> *


ITS WHAT IVE BEEN TOLD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:20 PM~12382316
> *I dont think you want me to comment bac on that one :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:22 PM~12382332
> *Fat stax and fat blunts--
> but not fat bitches and fat whites :biggrin:
> *



Fat Girls need love too! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:22 PM~12382340
> *Were gonna- Six aint scarreed :biggrin:
> *



Nope...just gonna grab any extra parts I need now to back to OG if I needs to one day


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:23 PM~12382344
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: aavigil54, ROLLERZ_47, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, impala63


What up Rollerz, Most Hated and everybody else???

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12382342
> *ITS WHAT IVE BEEN TOLD
> *



Good...then when it comes time to get new tires all around for the Nav...I'll come see you :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:24 PM~12382353
> *Nope...just gonna grab any extra parts I need now to back to OG if I needs to one day
> *


YUP- thats the plan-- and when you sixty and you wanna ride the six OG-- it will be all under contROl  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:24 PM~12382350
> *Fat Girls need love too! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT fROm me-- they cant fart in your mouth --not mine
:roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn....busy in here tonight!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:25 PM~12382372
> *YUP- thats the plan-- and when you sixty and you wanna ride the six OG-- it will be all under contROl   :biggrin:
> *



Fa shizzle


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:26 PM~12382384
> *NOT fROm me-- they cant fart in your mouth --not mine
> :roflmao:
> *



Ewwww....fat bitches got them wet nasty farts too..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:22 PM~12382331
> *COKERTIRE.COM
> *


yeah but those are like $80 aint they?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:27 PM~12382399
> *Ewwww....fat bitches got them wet nasty farts too..
> *


SO- you have had this experience before huh
:barf:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:26 PM~12382384
> *NOT fROm me-- they cant fart in your mouth --not mine
> :roflmao:
> *



I told you i only let fine bitches fart in my mouth. I fart on fat bitches while they give me head. But it dont change the fact that fat girls need love too. And they give the best head cause there always hungry :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:25 PM~12382370
> *Good...then when it comes time to get new tires all around for the Nav...I'll come see you  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU BRING A CHEESBURGER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, aavigil54, SWIPH, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, FIRMEX*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:30 PM~12382425
> *I told you i only let fine bitches fart in my mouth. I fart on fat bitches while they give me head. But it dont change the fact that fat girls need love too. And they give the best head cause there always hungry :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:30 PM~12382439
> *AS LONG AS YOU BRING YOUR WIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:27 PM~12382402
> *yeah but those are like $80 aint they?
> *


NOT UNLESS THEY WENT DOWN IN THE LAST 20 MINUTES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:31 PM~12382457
> *NOT UNLESS THEY WENT DOWN IN THE LAST 20 MINUTES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:30 PM~12382425
> *I told you i only let fine bitches fart in my mouth. I fart on fat bitches while they give me head. But it dont change the fact that fat girls need love too. And they give the best head cause there always hungry :cheesy:
> *


BWAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382456
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:31 PM~12382457
> *NOT UNLESS THEY WENT DOWN IN THE LAST 20 MINUTES
> *


 :0 
and I hear they suck on the freeway


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:28 PM~12382405
> *SO- you have had this experience before huh
> :barf:
> *



Hell naw...like me and Sean said at Pizza Hut last month. Just cuz I'm a big guy don't mean I like big girls....nah mean


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382441
> *8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, aavigil54, SWIPH, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, FIRMEX
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Primo


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:33 PM~12382474
> *:0
> and I hear they suck on the freeway
> *


IM NOT SURE I WAS LOOKING FOR BUG TIRES AND CAME ACROSS THEM


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:30 PM~12382439
> *AS LONG AS YOU BRING A CHEESBURGER
> *



Thats a 2 hour drive. I might get hungry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:33 PM~12382475
> *Hell naw...like me and Sean said at Pizza Hut last month. Just cuz I'm a big guy don't mean I like big girls....nah mean
> *


*Yup that's me all day. I'm a hypocrit* (sp). I can be fat, but my girl can't be  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:33 PM~12382477
> *What up Primo
> *


*Just got back fROm checking on the ride *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:34 PM~12382485
> *Yup that's me all day. I'm a hypocrit* (sp). I can be fat, but my girl can't be
> *



How about Thicc? Cause there is a real thin line between fat and thicc


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 9 2008, 02:16 PM~12380675
> *SEAN AND SWIPH HATE ON MY FAT WHITES, BUT DEEP DOWN THEIR JEALOUS AND LOVE THEM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 05:33 PM~12382474
> *:0
> and I hear they suck on the freeway
> *


Fuc ya they do- THATS WHEN YOU WILL BE LAUGHED AT THE MOST WITH ALL THEM PEOPLE LOOKIN AT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:36 PM~12382506
> *How about Thicc? Cause there is a real thin line between fat and thicc
> *


*Oh I love me some thicc girls, they the best!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382441
> *8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47, RO4LIFE 719, aavigil54, SWIPH, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, FIRMEX
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BUDDY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:37 PM~12382511
> *Fuc ya they do- THATS WHEN YOU WILL BE LAUGHED AT THE MOST WITH ALL THEM PEOPLE LOOKIN AT YOU :biggrin:
> *



*What other ways :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:38 PM~12382521
> *SUP BUDDY
> *


*Not much bRO! Just got back from P dubs*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:34 PM~12382481
> *Thats a 2 hour drive. I might get hungry
> *


ILL SETTLE FOR PASSKEY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:40 PM~12382536
> *ILL SETTLE FOR PUSSY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:38 PM~12382527
> *What other ways :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Now Im feelin like Ralph and chuc do at times-- casue I jus dont get this post :angry: 

I thought my post was pretty simple :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382456
> *:0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:41 PM~12382551
> *Now Im feelin like Ralph and chuc do at times-- casue I jus dont get this post :angry:
> 
> I thought my post was pretty simple :biggrin:
> *


*You said "the most" meaning more than once or more than one reason. So what other ways will he laughed at Brittney?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:40 PM~12382536
> *ILL SETTLE FOR PASSKEY
> *



PASSKEY??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ralph are my stockers ready to mount on my truck? I know they are in storage, but u know what I mean...*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:36 PM~12382506
> *How about Thicc? Cause there is a real thin line between fat and thicc
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:44 PM~12382570
> *PASSKEY??
> *


*He mispelled that, he meant to say URPUSSY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:45 PM~12382589
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:45 PM~12382589
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



Yeah go to that thicc girls pics topic in off topic and you will see what i mean! they go from thicc to fat like 0 to 60 in 3 seconds :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:43 PM~12382567
> *You said "the most" meaning more than once or more than one reason. So what other ways will he laughed at Brittney?
> *


YA-- the most meanin when on the interstae ALL THOSE PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE LAUGHIN.
MORE PEEPS ON THE INTERSTATE-- more people to laugh-- now you get it.

AND DONT CALL ME SEXY ONE MORE TIME-- or you will be sittin with RALPH at the next meetin :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:47 PM~12382619
> *YA-- the most meanin when on the interstae ALL THOSE PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE LAUGHIN.
> MORE PEEPS ON THE INTERSTATE-- more people to laugh-- now you get it.
> 
> ...


*I call BULL SHIT on that sorry ass explanation!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 9 2008, 06:25 PM~12382368
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: aavigil54, ROLLERZ_47, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, impala63
> What up Rollerz, Most Hated and everybody else???
> ...


Whats up izzy?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:46 PM~12382604
> *He mispelled that, he meant to say URPUSSY
> *



He ain't got enough feria to have my pussy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 05:47 PM~12382617
> *Yeah go to that thicc girls pics topic in off topic and you will see what i mean! they go from thicc to fat  like 0 to 60 in 3 seconds :uh:
> *


*That's the best topic on LIL :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:39 PM~12382532
> *Not much bRO! Just got back from P dubs
> *


SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE YOU POSTED THE TOP 10 EVERYBODY IS ON HERE NON STOP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:49 PM~12382642
> *He ain't got enough feria to have my pussy
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12382636
> *I call BULL SHIT on that sorry ass explanation!
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:48 PM~12382636
> *I call BULL SHIT on that sorry ass explanation!
> *


*****- my post was plain as day-- and somehow it went over your head- I DONT KNOW HOW-- but somehow it did- Im actualy disapointed with you for this :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:45 PM~12382587
> *Ralph are my stockers ready to mount on my truck? I know they are in storage, but u know what I mean...
> *


WHENEVER YOU ARE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 05:49 PM~12382650
> *SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE YOU POSTED THE TOP 10 EVERYBODY IS ON HERE NON STOP
> *


*I know, but it's on the top 10 posters in the last 24 hours. Only real comments should count, otherwise people go into every damn topic posting this  to bump up their post count.............. not saying who though :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:44 PM~12382570
> *PASSKEY??
> *


A RESTAURANT WHERE WE NEED TO HAVE OUR NEXT MEETING. HAS GRINDERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:51 PM~12382666
> ******- my post was plain as day-- and somehow it went over your head- I DONT KNOW HOW-- but somehow it did- Im actualy disapointed with you for this :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


******* the way u worded it was wROng if that is what you meant. Did you forget I am a college graduate? :angry: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:52 PM~12382678
> *I know, but it's on the top 10 posters in the last 24 hours. Only real comments should count, otherwise people go into every damn topic posting this  to bump up their post count.............. not saying who though :biggrin:
> *


THats what I was thinkin yesterday when you posted the top 10. Its a waste of time to jus leave a smiley face- you might as well atleast talk shit or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:52 PM~12382678
> *I know, but it's on the top 10 posters in the last 24 hours. Only real comments should count, otherwise people go into every damn topic posting this  to bump up their post count.............. not saying who though :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:52 PM~12382678
> *I know, but it's on the top 10 posters in the last 24 hours. Only real comments should count, otherwise people go into every damn topic posting this  to bump up their post count.............. not saying who though :biggrin:
> *


VERY TRUE... I KNOW I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:52 PM~12382678
> *I know, but it's on the top 10 posters in the last 24 hours. Only real comments should count, otherwise people go into every damn topic posting this  to bump up their post count.............. not saying who though :biggrin:
> *



*I'll give u a hint.........................

His GF weighs more than him :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 05:54 PM~12382696
> *
> *


*Smart ass :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:54 PM~12382701
> *I'll give u a hint.........................
> 
> His GF weighs more than him :0
> *


 :dunno: -- I guess I need to do some research-- how bout you post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:54 PM~12382695
> *THats what I was thinkin yesterday when you posted the top 10. Its a waste of time to jus leave a smiley face- you might as well atleast talk shit or somethin :biggrin:
> *


*Unlike you who don't STFU, sometimes people don't have anything to say.*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:54 PM~12382701
> *I'll give u a hint.........................
> 
> His GF weighs more than him :0
> *



Dayumm!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:54 PM~12382701
> *I'll give u a hint.........................
> 
> His BF </span>weighs more than him :0
> *


CHUCK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 05:56 PM~12382717
> *:dunno: -- I guess I need to do some research-- how bout you post a pic :biggrin:
> *


*His family owns 711's.....*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:53 PM~12382688
> *A RESTAURANT WHERE WE NEED TO HAVE OUR NEXT MEETING. HAS GRINDERS
> *



Never heard of it...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:56 PM~12382723
> *Unlike you who don't STFU, sometimes people don't have anything to say.
> *


Atleast I SPEAK THE REAL AT ALL TIMES *****-- YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:57 PM~12382737
> *Never heard of it...
> *


ITS REALLY GOOD


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey do you cats get together to watch the UFC fights? If so where?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:57 PM~12382735
> *His family owns 711's.....
> *


DAMN *****- you are talkin bout one of our own bROthers :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:54 PM~12382701
> *I'll give u a hint.........................
> 
> His GF weighs more than him :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:59 PM~12382762
> *Hey do you cats get together to watch the UFC fights? If so where?
> *


SEANS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 06:59 PM~12382759
> *ITS REALLY GOOD
> *



Is it Pizza Hut or Ruth Chris status?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 07:00 PM~12382777
> *SEANS
> *


Thats what im talking bout. I got pitch on the PPV and the Patron for the next one:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:01 PM~12382799
> *Thats what im talking bout. I got pitch on the PPV and the Patron for the next one:biggrin:
> *


*That's what's up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:00 PM~12382793
> *Is it Pizza Hut or Ruth Chris status?
> *


*PIZZA HUT*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Next time Ralph and Chuck do that Jello Wrestling at that one spot...hit me up. I'll drive 2 hours to see that.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:04 PM~12382834
> *That's what's up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dec 27th UFC 92 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 07:06 PM~12382856
> *Dec 27th UFC 92  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



Whos on the card?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12382856
> *Dec 27th UFC 92  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


*I'm game for that!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 07:08 PM~12382880
> *Whos on the card?
> *


I was gonna type it all out but fucc that

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetai...htCard&eid=1782

Looks pretty loaded!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 05:53 PM~12382691
> ******* the way u worded it was wROng if that is what you meant. Did you forget I am a college graduate? :angry:
> *


REWRITE IT- and let me see it :angry: 
QUOTE ME AGAIN- then redo it yourself- NOW I WANNA SEE THE COLLEGE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12382853
> *Next time Ralph and Chuck do that Jello Wrestling at that one spot...hit me up. I'll drive 2 hours to see that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:09 PM~12382893
> *I was gonna type it all out but fucc that
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetai...htCard&eid=1782
> ...


*There are a few good fights! They haven't had more than 1 good fight in a long time.*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 07:09 PM~12382893
> *I was gonna type it all out but fucc that
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetai...htCard&eid=1782
> ...



Evans and Rampage fights should be good!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:12 PM~12382923
> *There are a few good fights! They haven't had more than 1 good fight in a long time.
> *


compared to boxing nowadays that shits starting to grow onna muthafer


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:09 PM~12382894
> *REWRITE IT- and let me see it :angry:
> QUOTE ME AGAIN- then redo it yourself- NOW I WANNA SEE THE COLLEGE WAY :biggrin:
> *


*Why you bringing up old shit? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM~12382938
> *compared to boxing nowadays that shits starting to grow onna muthafer
> *


*UFC is much better than boxing, IMO. They don't even compare in regard to strategy and skill.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:12 PM~12382923
> *There are a few good fights! They haven't had more than 1 good fight in a long time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:12 PM~12382923
> *There are a few good fights! They haven't had more than 1 good fight in a long time.
> *



I know what you mean. Only reason i orderd the last one was i was hoping the Natural would shut down that fuccing steriod freak but it dident happen. Alot of times the undercard has some of the best fights


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM~12382942
> *Why you bringing up old shit?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:13 PM~12382934
> *Evans and Rampage fights should be good!!
> *


EVANS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT FIGHT!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:15 PM~12382955
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*Come down to the 719 and watch 'em :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:15 PM~12382953
> *UFC is much better than boxing, IMO. They don't even compare in regard to strategy and skill.
> *


Yeah watched the last one,it was the first I've seen in like 10 years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM~12382942
> *Why you bringing up old shit?  :cheesy:
> *


cause i was still on old shit- Ive got Azzie here and aint payin a whole lot of attention to LIL right now :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 07:16 PM~12382968
> *EVANS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT FIGHT!!!!
> *


I think so too :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 07:16 PM~12382968
> *EVANS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT FIGHT!!!!
> *



Yup...I always cheer for whoever dROpped Liddells bitch ass


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382962
> *I know what you mean. Only reason i orderd the last one was i was hoping the Natural would shut down that fuccing steriod freak but it dident happen. Alot of times the undercard has some of the best fights
> *


*I called that one, that's why I didn't even order it. Randy is too old and don't have the stength to grapple with a guy brock's size,*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382965
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ROy-- post like this are the only reason your percentage is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382971
> *Come down to the 719 and watch 'em :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE, I'LL CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:18 PM~12383001
> *I called that one, that's why I didn't even order it. Randy is too old and don't have the stength to grapple with a guy brock's size,
> *



Yup...I just went to tha Shakker club and caught the replay and some chi chis :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:16 PM~12382968
> *EVANS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT FIGHT!!!!
> *


*I hope not. I used to like him when he was on the Ultimate Figghter. Then he KO'd Liddel and was dancing around like a fucken monkey, pissed me off :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:19 PM~12383010
> *ROy--  post like this are the only reason your percentage is what it is :biggrin:
> *


And ramblings like yours are useless in a public forum :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 06:18 PM~12382999
> *Yup...I always cheer for whoever dROpped Liddells bitch ass
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:19 PM~12383010
> *ROy--  post like this are the only reason your percentage is what it is :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:18 PM~12383001
> *I called that one, that's why I didn't even order it. Randy is too old and don't have the stength to grapple with a guy brock's size,
> *



I hear you on that but for me it was like watching hulk hogan get beat up. I just belived in my heart it couldent happen. And i dont know why cause Randy always has trouble with bigger and better grapplers. But you got to admitt Brock dident deserve that fight. He aint put in the work yet it was only is 4th fight!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:20 PM~12383012
> *MAYBE, I'LL CHECK IT OUT.
> *


*You need to one of these days bRO. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:22 PM~12383032
> *I hear you on that but for me it was like watching hulk hogan get beat up. I just belived in my heart it couldent happen. And i dont know why cause Randy always has trouble with bigger and better grapplers. But you got to admitt Brock dident deserve that fight. He aint put in the work yet it was only is 4th fight!*


*I agree 100%, but Couture must have really felt confident and being bROck's 4th fight is pRObably why he took it. He felt his skill would overcome bROck's size and strength.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:21 PM~12383019
> *And ramblings like yours are useless in a public forum :biggrin:
> *


Ive had you continue to conversate and debate way to many times for this post to even be half way true- WELL ATLEAST TO YOU ANYWAYS  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:21 PM~12383019
> *And ramblings like yours are useless in a public forum :biggrin:
> *


* :0 DING DING *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:25 PM~12383077
> *Ive had you continue to conversate and debate way to many times for this post to even be half way true- WELL ATLEAST TO YOU ANYWAYS   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:26 PM~12383092
> *:roflmao:
> *


point pROven


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:25 PM~12383065
> *I agree 100%, but Couture must have really felt confident and being bROck's  4th fight is pRObably why he took it. He felt his skill would overcome bROck's size and strength.
> *



I dont think it was up to Randy. Dana white wanted that fight based on numbers. The fight that would have made sence would have been Randy VS Noog. Noog is the interim champ and randy was the champ so thats the fight that should have happened. I think Randy just wanted out of his contract so hen finnaly fight Fedor!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:27 PM~12383102
> *point pROven
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:26 PM~12383083
> * :0 DING DING
> *


schools in bitch


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 06:28 PM~12383112
> *I dont think it was up to Randy. Dana white wanted that fight based on numbers. The fight that would have made sence would have been Randy VS Noog. Noog is the interim champ and randy was the champ so thats the fight that should have happened. I think Randy just wanted out of his contract so hen finnaly fight Fedor!
> *


*Yeah maybe........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Can't wait to see the response fROm Swiph, LOL*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:57 PM~12382735
> *His family owns 711's.....
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:20 PM~12383018
> *I hope not. I used to like him when he was on the Ultimate Figghter. Then he  KO'd Liddel and was dancing around like a fucken monkey, pissed me off :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:35 PM~12383196
> *Can't wait to see the response fROm Swiph, LOL
> *



Hes knows he can only get away with that on LIL--- so aint no point to quote it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 07:36 PM~12383209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



Goodnight...sleep tight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:36 PM~12383209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*He put Liddel to sleep*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 06:37 PM~12383216
> *Hes knows he can only get away with that on LIL--- so aint no point to quote it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:36 PM~12383209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 06:38 PM~12383241
> *He put Liddel to sleep
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 06:42 PM~12383268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*He's a lot bigger now it seems.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

roy u got to much time on ur hands


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $treethu$tle_@Dec 9 2008, 06:49 PM~12383351
> *roy u got to much time on ur hands
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

going crazy without a job dog


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

well i guess lil is better than a bag of cheetos a bean bag chair and porn :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah i know what u mean and do u think that was a good price on that


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 06:44 PM~12383292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I PRAY FOR YOU 2 ROy-- dont worry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a GOODnight peeps


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn thats alot of smiley's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 07:03 PM~12383519
> *Damn thats alot of gayness
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 07:07 PM~12383565
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ay Primo did you get my pm about that engine?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12383565
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


Thats what I meant :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 07:21 PM~12383702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Good pics  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 07:21 PM~12383711
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> Thats what I meant  :0
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 07:10 PM~12383603
> *Ay Primo did you get my pm about that engine?
> *


*Yeah, but I might put it in the 4. I'll still have the other motor for you all chromed out.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 07:21 PM~12383702
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12384008
> *Yeah, but I might put it in the 4. I'll still have the other motor for you all chromed out.
> *



Cool i guess :tears: 





















Just playin :cheesy: I understand thats why i was tryin ta not get too excited about it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12384071
> *Cool i guess  :tears:
> Just playin :cheesy:  I understand thats why i was tryin ta not get too excited about it.
> *


*I said I MIGHT!  

Not the best pic, but this is the one on the car now.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The frame and chROme is super dusty and dirty, but oh well you all get the idea.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12384102
> *I said I MIGHT!
> 
> Not the best pic, but this is the one on the car now.
> ...



Your the fuccin man! But seriously im cool i aint trippen. I just appriciate all the help primo!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I have these for sale. Tires have less than 50 miles on them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:02 PM~12384122
> *The frame and chROme is super dusty and dirty, but oh well you all get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin those BAGS Sean :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:04 PM~12384161
> *I have these for sale. Tires have less than 50 miles on them.
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:05 PM~12384176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn a lil work with a Magic Ball and that's gonna be on Heavy Hitter


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*See Swiph there is nothing welded for the rack.*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12384122
> *The frame and chROme is super dusty and dirty, but oh well you all get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Swiphs framework? Those rims are phat but you know i have a no red policy!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:05 PM~12384179
> *how much?
> *


*5 bills*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12384206
> *Damn a lil work with a Magic Ball and that's gonna be on Heavy Hitter
> *


*The frame is getting redone. I was just showing the before pics.  Also the chrome and gold is good, but it is filthy fROm sitting for 18 months.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2008, 08:09 PM~12384218
> *Is that Swiphs framework? Those rims are phat but you know i have a no red policy!
> *


*Hell naw, that frame is PURE SHIT!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:04 PM~12384166
> *Lovin those BAGS Sean :cheesy:
> *


*Buy them for your ride. I am most likely gonna juice it!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:12 PM~12384258
> *The frame is getting redone. I was just showing the before pics.  Also the chrome and gold is good, but it is filthy fROm sitting for 18 months.
> *


are you happy with the decision to buy the rag?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:13 PM~12384271
> *Hell naw, that frame is PURE SHIT!
> *



My bad. I wasent tryin ta talk down on the homie. Im real new to framework and suspensions so i still have no clue what im looking at half the time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:14 PM~12384287
> *Buy them for your ride. I am most likely gonna juice it!
> *


How much?
I'd rock bags for now I don't care what nobody says :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12384209
> *See Swiph there is nothing welded for the rack.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that shit iz tight


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:15 PM~12384302
> *How much?
> I'd rock bags for now I don't care what nobody says :biggrin:
> *


I wont tell you the truth then you wont like it.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUP GOOD TIMERS AND WUS SUP COLORADO 818 RIDERS PASSING BY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Car is looking good tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:18 PM~12384318
> *I wont tell you the truth then you wont like it.
> *


OK don't tell me then Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:18 PM~12384320
> *SUP GOOD TIMERS AND WUS SUP COLORADO 818 RIDERS PASSING BY
> *


What up Chuch


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:19 PM~12384334
> *Car is looking good tony
> *


THKS  U NEED TO GET URS OUT SOON ..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 08:18 PM~12384319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you should have just bought a fuckin geo metro if you do that to the 63 i would just leave it stock then


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:14 PM~12384291
> *are you happy with the decision to buy the rag?
> *


*I am happy, but I didn't think I was gonna change everything. I'm gonna re do the interior and it just came out of the interior shop. :angry: The frame will be redone and painted/powder coated a different color as well.

It will all be worth it once we hit show time, that's for sure  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12384365
> *you should have just bought a fuckin geo metro if you do that to the 63 i would just leave it stock then
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:20 PM~12384345
> *What up Chuch
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE JUST PASSING BY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:20 PM~12384351
> *THKS    U NEED TO GET URS OUT SOON ..
> *


Yeah i know its out of my hands though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12384365
> *you should have just bought a fuckin geo metro if you do that to the 63 i would just leave it stock then
> *


Shut up Fawker nobody has the money you do ,so go spend another 50k on your Regal


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12384365
> *you should have just bought a fuckin geo metro if you do that to the 63 i would just leave it stock then
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12384209
> *See Swiph there is nothing welded for the rack.
> 
> 
> ...


I see that-- they either FORGOT- which I dont see that really happenin-- or they jus took a short cut- whichI cant understand either. 
THat shit is crazyness-- but now that your frame is gonna be stripped down and redone right-- we wont even worry bout it-- RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:23 PM~12384378
> *Yeah i know its out of my hands though
> *


THAT MEANS ME N U BOTH ....2FKN YEARS .... :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:23 PM~12384384
> *Shut up Fawker nobody has the money you do ,so go spend another 50k on your Regal*


*OUCH*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12384397
> *OUCH
> *


that fucker always calls it a regal just to piss me off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:25 PM~12384404
> *that fucker always calls it a regal just to piss me off
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12384393
> *THAT MEANS ME N U BOTH ....2FKN YEARS .... :angry:
> *


Yeah it will probably be 2 years for me too thats why im building this 64


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:25 PM~12384404
> *that fucker always calls it a regal just to piss me off
> *


*I thought he was saying u were dumb for putting that much money into a G body  *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:18 PM~12384319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Tony..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:27 PM~12384420
> *I thought he was saying u were dumb for putting that much money into a G body
> *


I was saying that too :biggrin: 
of course he's gonna say juice it,deminish the value 10k.....cause that fucker if has 70k into a Regal what is 10k huh?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:27 PM~12384420
> *I thought he was saying u were dumb for putting that much money into a G body
> *


Well that too i was building the cutlass before i got the 64 so i decided to finish the cutlass first. I wish i had that money into the 64 sean so i could be your competition homie j/k


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 9 2008, 08:28 PM~12384437
> *Looks good Tony..
> *


THKS BRO . WHAT U BEEN UP 2 ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:30 PM~12384453
> *Well that too i was building the cutlass before i got the 64 so i decided to finish the cutlass first. I wish i had that money into the 64 sean so i could be your competition homie j/k*



*You ain't kidding fawker, and I'm glad u have the money tied into the cutty :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:27 PM~12384416
> *Yeah it will probably be 2 years for me too thats why im building this 64
> *


ME 2 BUT NOT A 64


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Iremember when 10k was just chump change those were the days oh that was only a year ago


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:33 PM~12384493
> *Iremember when 10k was just chump change those were the days oh that was only a year ago
> *


I never said chump change :0 
But I heard someone call 20k chump change.....and you see how they are coming out this year :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:33 PM~12384493
> *Iremember when 10k was just chump change those were the days oh that was only a year ago
> *


*Damn!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:34 PM~12384514
> *I never said chump change  :0
> But I heard someone call 20k chump change.....and you see how they are coming out this year :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I be checking telephone booths and soda machines for change nowadays


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:31 PM~12384476
> *THKS BRO . WHAT U BEEN UP 2 ?
> *


Not much.How have you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:34 PM~12384514
> *I never said chump change  :0
> But I heard someone call 20k chump change.....and you see how they are coming out this year :0
> *


And I got a feeling they wasn't kidding


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:36 PM~12384535
> *I be checking telephone booths and soda machines for change nowadays
> *


*Me and Larry been saving cans and bottles. It seems to be working out pretty damn good. :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 9 2008, 08:36 PM~12384539
> *Not much.How have you been?
> *


JUST BEEN BUSY LATELY.TRYN TO GET THINGS FINISHED AT THE HOUSE.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy keeps buying all these fuckin nice cars and making people keep up with him so now im fucking broke collecting cans just to get a paint job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 08:37 PM~12384552
> *Me and Larry been saving cans and bottles. It seems to be working out pretty damn good. :cheesy:
> *


Need a franchise out here?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:37 PM~12384556
> *Roy keeps buying all these fuckin nice cars and making people keep up with him so now im fucking broke collecting cans just to get a paint job
> *


I GOT BOXES OF CANS OUT HERE IF U WANT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12384554
> *JUST BEEN BUSY LATELY.TRYN TO GET THINGS FINISHED AT THE HOUSE.
> *


Cool


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:38 PM~12384568
> *Need a franchise out here?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So whats the plans for new years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:39 PM~12384581
> *So whats the plans for new years
> *


Reys going away pendejo


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 09:39 PM~12384571
> *I GOT BOXES OF CANS OUT HERE IF U WANT THEM :biggrin:
> *


Now it might only take a year and a half to paint the car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12384592
> *Reys going away pendejo
> *


In fucking february


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:37 PM~12384556
> *Roy keeps buying all these fuckin nice cars and making people keep up with him so now im fucking broke collecting cans just to get a paint job
> *


Wanna know how much money I got into everything?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:39 PM~12384581
> *So whats the plans for new years
> *


party at tones house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:41 PM~12384600
> *In fucking february
> *


Was you not at Hooters last weekend?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12384601
> *Wanna know how much money I got into everything?
> *


No that aint the right amount you are a lucky mother fucker and thats why u r there now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12384600
> *In fucking february
> *



it sounds like ivan is in charge :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I was and he said fairbary i guess that means january or what


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:44 PM~12384632
> *it sounds like ivan is in charge :roflmao:
> *


Ivan comes to 1 meeting a month and forgets everything on his way home


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:42 PM~12384601
> *Wanna know how much money I got into everything?
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL--
IM SURE WE WILL END UP HEARIN IT SOONER OR LATER :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 PM~12384648
> *I was and he said fairbary i guess that means january or what
> *


No we decided to do the new years/reys goaway on that day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

palenque ring a bell?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12384651
> *Ivan comes to 1 meeting a month and forgets everything on his way home
> *



you should travel his way that way he wont forget :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12384651
> *Ivan comes to 1 meeting a month and forgets everything on his way home
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 08:48 PM~12384685
> *you should travel his way that way he wont forget :biggrin:
> *


Ivans the only one in the club that can afford gas money :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Palenque when the hell was that i do want you fuckers to pile into your suburban so you guys can drive 500 miles and tell me what you remember when everyone wont shut the fuck up during a meeting


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:49 PM~12384699
> *Ivans the only one in the club that can afford gas money :biggrin:
> *



jump in the fuel injected 63 and take a ROad trip


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 09:51 PM~12384726
> *jump in the fuel injected 63 and take a ROad trip
> *


Exactly you drove 200 miles the other day you would have almost made it here.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384741
> *Exactly you drove 200 miles the other day you would have almost made it here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12384724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT THAT DAMN CAFFEINE WILL DO TO YA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:53 PM~12384741
> *Exactly you drove 200 miles the other day you would have almost made it here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't let Chuck get you in trouble :twak:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384741
> *Exactly you drove 200 miles the other day you would have almost made it here.
> *



:rofl:


I've been to Rawlins. Stayed in the best western there. Now instead of going all the way to Rawlins we stay in Saratoga cuz of the hot springs.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 08:57 PM~12384802
> *:rofl:
> I've been to Rawlins. Stayed in the best western there. Now instead of going all the way to Rawlins we stay in Saratoga cuz of the hot springs.
> *


AS soon as Im done wit my BS- I aint never crossin that state line EVER again- they can even keep thier fuccin fireworks :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 09:57 PM~12384802
> *:rofl:
> I've been to Rawlins. Stayed in the best western there. Now instead of going all the way to Rawlins we stay in Saratoga cuz of the hot springs.
> *


My Dad has a cabin around there the hot pools are cool i would have a party for the goodtimers and whoever at the cabin if they knew the highway goes both directions


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12384786
> *Don't let Chuck get you in trouble :twak:
> *


*No worries Ivan, I got ur back :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12384832
> *AS soon as Im done wit my BS- I aint never crossin that state line EVER again- they can even keep thier fuccin fireworks :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's funny


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I brought fireworks to Tonys last new years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12384865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's funny
> *


WOW- HE ACTUALY SPOKE-- way to earn your post ROy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12384871
> *I brought fireworks to Tonys last new years
> *


We should get some for new years


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12384722
> *Palenque when the hell was that i do want you fuckers to pile into your suburban so you guys can drive 500 miles and tell me what you remember when everyone wont shut the fuck up during a meeting*



*Who is the president, and why can't he keep his members in check? Sounds like no respect :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12384871
> *I brought fireworks to Tonys last new years
> *


Maybe you can do a drive by my crib with an order on your way down this year :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 10:02 PM~12384859
> *No worries Ivan, I got ur back :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:04 PM~12384892
> *Who is the president, and why can't he keep his members in check? Sounds like no respect :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It was pRObably during all the confusion when they were talkin bout him goin to EASTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 09:04 PM~12384892
> *Who is the president, and why can't he keep his members in check? Sounds like no respect :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Sounds like someone is trying to stir up shit,well got a big ass batch right here myself


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 10:04 PM~12384888
> *We should get some for new years
> *


Where we gonna light them we wont be in Pueblo Tony must have been the king of the neighborhood cuz nobody called the cops on him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 09:04 PM~12384896
> *Maybe you can do a drive by my crib with an order on your way down this year :biggrin:
> *


How you gonna ask for fireworks on house arrest?
What you trying to do burn your own house down?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:06 PM~12384931
> *Where we gonna light them we wont be in Pueblo Tony must have been the king of the neighborhood cuz nobody called the cops on him
> *


Tony's a baller he owns half the neighborhood


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:06 PM~12384923
> *Sounds like someone is trying to stir up shit,well  got a big ass batch right here myself
> *


 *hno: hno: hno: 

And I hope you weren't referring to mine and Chucks PM, cause if so u got it all wROng :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh and BTW, I was just callen it like I read it.*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm the only one that listens the most in the club and i even have a problem with authority


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12384943
> *How you gonna ask for fireworks on house arrest?
> What you trying to do burn your own house down?
> *


*****- when you have the honor of comin by my house-- you will see that I have a 5 lane street in fROnt of my house--- that is plenty of ROom to lite some fireworks :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:06 PM~12384931
> *Where we gonna light them we wont be in Pueblo Tony must have been the king of the neighborhood cuz nobody called the cops on him
> *


who me? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12384984
> ******- when you have the honor of comin by my house-- you will see that I have a 5 lane street in fROnt of my house--- that is plenty of ROom to lite some fireworks :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Federal?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:04 PM~12384896
> *Maybe you can do a drive by my crib with an order on your way down this year :biggrin:
> *


I could but i dont want you saying another damn guy from wyoming go u in trouble


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:10 PM~12384994
> *I could but i dont want you saying another damn guy from wyoming go u in trouble
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:08 PM~12384958
> *Tony's a baller he owns half the neighborhood
> *


no baller here.. im not the one with a convert...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:00 PM~12384832
> *AS soon as Im done wit my BS- I aint never crossin that state line EVER again- they can even keep thier fuccin fireworks :angry:
> *



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:10 PM~12384994
> *I could but i dont want you saying another damn guy from wyoming go u in trouble
> *


They only fireworks :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 09:10 PM~12384992
> *:thumbsup:
> Federal?
> *


I dont live in Denver :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:10 PM~12384994
> *I could but i dont want you saying another damn guy from wyoming go u in trouble
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:14 PM~12385044
> *They only fireworks :biggrin:
> *



As far as you know


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 9 2008, 09:16 PM~12385075
> *As far as you know
> *



YA-you right-
fuc that- cant take no more chances :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ivan did i get you in trouble


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but chucks blow stuff up :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not even dogg im my own man always will be and Roy know i speak my mind and like to give him shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 10:29 PM~12385225
> *but chucks blow stuff up  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: coming fROm mr 7/11 himself


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 09:30 PM~12385230
> *Not even dogg im my own man always will be and Roy know i speak my mind and like to give him shit
> *


And you get really butthurt when I call your car a Regal


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12385245
> *:uh: coming fROm mr 7/11 himself
> *


O SORRY APU. ANY NEW SIMPSON SHOWS COMING OUT SOON


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:30 PM~12385230
> *Not even dogg im my own man always will be and ROy know i speak my mind and like to give him shit
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 10:33 PM~12385253
> *O SORRY APU. ANY NEW SIMPSON SHOWS COMING OUT SOON
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ANY UPDATED PICS OF THE 51 ADAM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 9 2008, 10:37 PM~12385321
> *:twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


TURN IT TO TLC TO SEE YOUR COUSINS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12385329
> *ANY UPDATED PICS OF THE 51 ADAM
> *


NOT YET - damn yall is impatient :biggrin: 

Im concentrating on gettin the body off -- until that happens-- its jus gonna LOOK like the same car that left PuebLO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 PM~12385442
> *NOT YET - damn yall is impatient :biggrin:
> 
> Im concentrating on gettin the body off -- until that happens-- its jus gonna LOOK like the same car that left PuebLO
> *


WITH A FLAT TIRE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 09:48 PM~12385456
> *WITH A FLAT TIRE
> *


NAW- I took care of that already-- cant be workin on somethin wit a flat-- makes it difficult to ROll the chassis out fROm underneith the body


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:51 PM~12385495
> *NAW- I took care of that already-- cant be workin on somethin wit a flat-- makes it difficult to ROll the chassis out fROm underneith the body
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:23 PM~12384384
> *Shut up Fawker nobody has the money you do ,so go spend another 50k on your Regal
> *


FOR 50 GRAND IT SHOULD BE ON THE COVER FORSHORE YOU SEEN THOSE CUTTYS AND MONTES FROM MARIOS AUTOWORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DID YOU GET THAT MESSAGE CHUNK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2008, 10:16 PM~12385782
> *FOR 50 GRAND IT SHOULD BE ON THE COVER FORSHORE YOU SEEN THOSE CUTTYS AND MONTES FROM MARIOS AUTOWORKS  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm sure no G-body will touch it once it's out


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 10:21 PM~12385850
> *I'm sure no G-body will touch it once it's out
> *


DID MARIOS AUTOWORKS BUILT IT OR C&L


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2008, 11:22 PM~12385878
> *DID MARIOS AUTOWORKS BUILT IT OR C&L
> *


Neither pitbull hydraulics and culver customs are building it and im going after southern blues whatever it takes. This car is a hopper also at least built right if it was ever questioned


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12385975
> *Neither  pitbull hydraulics and culver customs are building it and im going after southern blues whatever it takes. This car is a hopper also at least built right if it was ever questioned
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, OVERTIME, RO 4 LIFE
:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12385975
> *Neither  pitbull hydraulics and culver customs are building it and im going after southern blues whatever it takes. This car is a hopper also at least built right if it was ever questioned
> *


Baller....you been doin a lil boozin tonight have ya?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What are you a fucking policeman ? Why yes officer but ive only drank one bud light so far


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:40 PM~12386071
> *What are you a fucking policeman ? Why yes officer but ive only drank one bud light so far
> *


I sold some shit for you fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that 1 12 pack of Bud Light?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 11:40 PM~12386071
> *What are you a fucking policeman ? Why yes officer but ive only drank one bud light so far
> *


HES WEARING A WIRE TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP KEV AND WEDO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 9 2008, 11:40 PM~12386080
> *I sold some shit for you fawker
> *


Good i hope it was the board or what was it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:49 PM~12386158
> *Good i hope it was the board or what was it
> *


nah not that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12385975
> *Neither  pitbull hydraulics and culver customs are building it and im going after southern blues whatever it takes. This car is a hopper also at least built right if it was ever questioned
> *


THATS GANGSTA-I was jus on the phone with one of my bROthers- and sayin that any Gbody built- should be built to SWING -- even with chrome undies and all that- if it dont swing- START OVER :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 PM~12386134
> *WHATS UP KEV AND WEDO
> *



What up! Im getting impatient too about the 51. I cant wait


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 PM~12385442
> *NOT YET - damn yall is impatient :biggrin:
> 
> Im concentrating on gettin the body off -- until that happens-- its jus gonna LOOK like the same car that left PuebLO
> *


Concentrate harder :biggrin: Just playin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I missed another night of bullshit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Dec 9 2008, 11:04 PM~12386299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM SWIPHSTYLES ***** :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Kev? How you been bro?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 PM~12386392
> *Damn I missed another night of bullshit
> *


Did you get to read all of las nights shit---it was wild in this bitch-- we had like 14 peeps in here on more than one occasion :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, *thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719, SWIPH

:wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 PM~12386134
> *WHATS UP KEV AND WEDO
> *


wassup Ralph, sorry i was trying to catch up on all the pages


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 9 2008, 11:45 PM~12386558
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


go to bed already :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 AM~12386491
> *Whats good Kev? How you been bro?
> *


Good Chris how about you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 12:45 AM~12386558
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


still waiting for the songs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 12:35 AM~12386496
> *Did you get to read all of las nights shit---it was wild in this bitch-- we had like 14 peeps in here on more than one occasion :biggrin:
> *


no I didn't I usually don't go back to much and read so what was the topic?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 12:02 AM~12386659
> *no I didn't I usually don't go back to much and read so what was the topic?
> *


There was alot of topics- we blazed 45 pages :biggrin: 

One of em was how SKINNY WHITEWALLS ARE WAY BETTER THEN THEM UGLY FAT ONES  :biggrin: 

another was- what is the reasoning for wanting UNSTAMPED DAYTONS instead of stamped-- and as I said then- CAUSE UNSTAMPED IS OG.

these are juice a couple things I was involved in...

Oh yeah-- and convincin Tigger to Juice his rag and not be dumb and bag it :biggrin: 


TO MANY THINGS HOMIE_ way to many things.

if there was ever a day to go bac and read- that would be it pRObably :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 01:10 AM~12386712
> *There was alot of topics- we blazed 45 pages :biggrin:
> 
> One of em was how SKINNY WHITEWALLS ARE WAY BETTER THEN THEM UGLY FAT ONES   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:thumbsdown:



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 12:19 AM~12386759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 








:biggrin:

ANd you know I aint refferin to the rims


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 01:28 AM~12386806
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 9 2008, 11:56 PM~12386619
> *still waiting for the songs
> *


*Oh yeah, my bad. I've been busy. :cheesy:*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 12:33 AM~12386828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS YOUR RIDE- SO ITS YOUR CHOICE--
either way the ELCO is still clean as fuc :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 01:36 AM~12386846
> *ITS YOUR RIDE- SO ITS YOUR CHOICE--
> either way the ELCO is still clean as fuc :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 12:37 AM~12386851
> *
> *


go flip the pages larry- IM OUT
gotta be up way to early


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 01:39 AM~12386859
> *go flip the pages larry- IM OUT
> gotta be up way to early
> *


I'll probably check some of it out


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 AM~12386488
> *DAMN *****-- its only been a week :biggrin:
> You buildin a frame off bomb-- it takes a LITTLE bit of patience :biggrin:
> IM SWIPHSTYLES ***** :biggrin:
> *


Patience is a virtue i dont have. :biggrin: But i am learning.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 01:43 AM~12386884
> *Patience is a virtue i dont have.  :biggrin:  But i am learning.
> *


waiting sux


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 AM~12386901
> *waiting sux
> *



yeah especially when its your dream car! I just want the mutherfuccer done already and like Swiph said we just started.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 01:49 AM~12386922
> *yeah especially when its your dream car! I just want the mutherfuccer done already and like Swiph said we just started.
> *


Yeah I got a 59 impala thats my dream ride next to a 57 rag and it's gonna take a minute to get that car done. I'm also building a bike and I want that fucker done this minute  any progress pics of your ride??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 8 2008, 02:00 PM~12368968
> *it's a factory color.....classic my friend
> *


why do people care about factory color like if it's gonna draw more cash but then they want hydraulics and chrome undercarriage?? Just a question


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:
dam all the reading has my eyes fucked up cant see worth a dam right now so which one of u ballerz are going to buy some glasses for me cause all the shit u guys been put in time in lil :rofl:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

guess i ll have more reading to do when i get back from taking 4 days off


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING RYDERS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> GOOD MORNING RYDERS
> [/quote
> MORNING RALPH, HOW IS THE CUTTY COMING?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Benos Dias Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Are all the hangouts and cruise spots in springs? Is there anything ever going down in denver?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 09:06 AM~12388171
> *Are all the hangouts and cruise spots in springs? Is there anything ever going down in denver?
> *


I think there is more stuff going on in Denver than anywhere,But what do I know?
Some people will argue Pueblo is,Springs hopefully will catch up soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:09 AM~12388203
> *I think there is more stuff going on in Denver than anywhere,But what do I know?
> Some people will argue Pueblo is,Springs hopefully will catch up soon :biggrin:
> *


.

Are your club meetings in springs, i was at the show on academy in sept. just hanging, nice rides for a small show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 AM~12388144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size is his trailer? I need to buy one that will work for my 65.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 AM~12388228
> *.
> 
> Are your club meetings in springs, i was at the show on academy in sept. just hanging, nice rides for a small show.
> *


Yeah our meetings are in the Springs,although another Chapter may be in the works up your way


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:00 AM~12388127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN-- look at the muthafuccin set up in this bitch  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:04 AM~12388153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA KNOW MORE ABOUT THIS DOPE ASS RIDE- AND I AINT PLAYIN EITHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up ROy- I like your new aproach to get your post count up- ITS WAY BETTER THAN THEM DAMN SMILEY FACES-- atleast this makes its good for all of us. Cause seein a bunch of smiley faces is fuccin gay- SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 11:14 AM~12388243
> *What size is his trailer? I need to buy one that will work for my 65.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 AM~12388144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size is his trailer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 09:22 AM~12388319
> *What size is his trailer?
> *


I dunno looks like an 18'


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:23 AM~12388332
> *I dunno looks like an 18'
> *


Do you know that guy? Mabye someone could ask him


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He's allHustlenoLove on here


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 11:28 AM~12388372
> *He's allHustlenoLove on here
> *


I will ask him next time i see him on here, thanks.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:23 AM~12388332
> *I dunno looks like an 18'
> *


Yup--Im pretty sure thats what it is-- I dont recall it bein a 20-- and it sure aint no 16


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* GOODTIMESROY*, cl1965ss

What up Homie!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:16 AM~12388262
> *DAMN-- look at the muthafuccin set up in this bitch   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 10 2008, 09:43 AM~12388512
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


What up Izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:44 AM~12388529
> *What up Izzy
> *


Sittin here at work!!! Obviously you ain't.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 10 2008, 09:48 AM~12388568
> *Sittin here at work!!! Obviously you ain't.....
> *


Nah just packaging some stuff I sold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:17 AM~12388274
> *I WANNA KNOW MORE ABOUT THIS DOPE ASS RIDE- AND I AINT PLAYIN EITHER
> *


it had like a 650 sport bike motor on it bro it was badass


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 10 2008, 10:43 AM~12388520
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did you get my message


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> > GOOD MORNING RYDERS
> > [/quote
> > MORNING RALPH, HOW IS THE CUTTY COMING?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 AM~12388584
> *Nah just packaging some stuff I sold
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *painloc21*

WHat up homie-- body should be ready to come off this weekend.
After that-- Ill get the motor and tranny out--
PATIENCE *****-- TOP NOTCH RIDE BUILD TAKE TIME--
when its all done--- you will have forgot all about the time previous

SO--- jus o fil your anxiety pill prescription- and you will be fine :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 10 2008, 09:43 AM~12388520
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SET UPS BY SWIPH-- thats the way to go bRO  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 10:00 AM~12388669
> *did you get my message
> *


YEAH THANKS HOMIE! SORRY MY PHONE WAS DEAD! I'LL HIT YOU UP TODAY


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:14 AM~12388800
> *SET UPS BY SWIPH-- thats the way to go bRO   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 11:11 AM~12388776
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, painloc21
> 
> ...



Hell yeah thats what im talkin bout!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DEW COLORADO ...JUST PASSEN THREW TO SAY Q~VO TO ALL THEM LOWRIDERS OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! Jus got done reading all them damn pages!!! Good Job... and Rampage and Silva is gonna be the best fight on the 27th for anyone who cares... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 08:43 AM~12387730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta get me one of these shirts


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 PM~12389366
> *Whutz Up CO!!! Jus got done reading all them damn pages!!! Good Job... and Rampage and Silva is gonna be the best fight on the 27th for anyone who cares...  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know Fes. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Vs. Frank Mir looks like its gonna be pretty good too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 12:31 PM~12389508
> *I dont know Fes. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Vs. Frank Mir  looks like its gonna be pretty good too!
> *


You right but I think Noguiera is gonna take him... or atleast I hope so!!! I just think Silva and Rampage are gonna throw blow after blow!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 PM~12389533
> *You right but I think Noguiera is gonna take him... or atleast I hope so!!! I just think Silva and Rampage are gonna throw blow after blow!!!
> *



I think Noguiera is gonna take him too. But it should be a pretty good fight. Rampage on the other hand better bring his "A" game against Silva or he's gonna get his ass handed to him. If he fights like he fought against Forrest Griffen its gonna be a wrap for him! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 12:37 PM~12389561
> *I think Noguiera is gonna take him too. But it should be a pretty good fight. Rampage on the other hand better bring his "A" game against Silva or he's gonna get his ass handed to him.  If he fights like he fought against Forrest Griffen its gonna be a wrap for him! :biggrin:
> *


You right about that!!! I like Silva but I hope Rampage and Evans win so they could hopefully fight each other next!!! I think dat would be a good fight


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 12:40 PM~12389583
> *You right about that!!! I like Silva but I hope Rampage and Evans win so they could hopefully fight each other next!!! I think dat would be a good fight
> *


I dont know im not too impressed with Evans even though he has a awsome record. Im probably just still salty cause he not only beat my boy the Iceman up but put him to fuccin sleep. :angry: I just think Rampage has some mental issues he needs to work out. He had to go into treatment after he lost against Griffen and i still dont think he's right in the head right now. And the last thing you wanna do is step in the ring with Silva if you aint got your mind on what you need to be doin. We will see though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12389643
> *I dont know im not too impressed with Evans even though he has a awsome record. Im probably just still salty cause he not only beat my boy the Iceman up but put him to fuccin sleep.  :angry: I just think Rampage has some mental issues he needs to work out. He had to go into treatment after he lost against Griffen and i still dont think he's right in the head right now. And the last thing you wanna do is step in the ring with Silva if you aint got your mind on what you need to be doin. We will see though
> *


1st- The Iceman is done... he had his time and he needs to give it up (and im probably salty cuz he beat Tito twice)
2nd- Rampage probably does have mental issues but he is a fighter
3rd- U right Silva is a monster!!! He'll stand in there with you and go blow for blow
:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 10 2008, 12:14 PM~12389360
> *WHAT IT DEW COLORADO ...JUST PASSEN THREW TO SAY Q~VO TO ALL THEM LOWRIDERS OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 10:31 AM~12388400
> *I will ask him next time i see him on here, thanks.
> *


I use an 18' dovetail for my 63 and it works just fine.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 10 2008, 01:27 PM~12389971
> *I use an 18' dovetail for my 63 and it works just fine.
> *


that trailer also held my 59 from washington state to Colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 10:03 AM~12388708
> *SUP CHRIS. ITS NOT AS FAR AS I WANT IT TO BE BUT ILL HAVE IT DONE NEXT YEAR. WHAT ABOUT THE 66
> *


the 66 is coming along pretty good. getting the mechanical issues out of the way before lifting it.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 10 2008, 02:27 PM~12389971
> *I use an 18' dovetail for my 63 and it works just fine.
> *


Is that a 18ft with 2ft dovetail?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss,* AllHustle NoLove*

What up pRezO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, *RO.LIFER*, AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss

Damn-- we got us a VIP in here--- what up BIG B


and Sean-- you should go chec the freestyle fest-- I didnt put any fake ****** fROm aROund our way on blast YET- I had some fool try and serve me-- so I had to blast on him and get warmed up for later


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

CUS HE DOSENT LIKE THE BLUE GLITTER PAINT JOB 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


:nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 10 2008, 05:23 PM~12392165
> *
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...



I'll take the 13 inch daytons :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

CUS HE DOSENT LIKE THE BLUE GLITTER PAINT JOB 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

*Then why does he wear blue glitter thongs?*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> CUS HE DOSENT LIKE THE BLUE GLITTER PAINT JOB
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


*Then why does he wear blue glitter thongs?*
[/quote]

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 10 2008, 04:25 PM~12392183
> *I'll take the 13 inch daytons  :biggrin:
> *


*I thought you only rode catorces? *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> CUS HE DOSENT LIKE THE BLUE GLITTER PAINT JOB
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


*Then why does he wear blue glitter thongs?*
[/quote]

DAMN- that mus be an inside joke fROm one fo them famous 505 nights when Tigger blacced out or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

IDK THAT'S A GOOD QUESTION ??? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12392203
> *IDK THAT'S A GOOD QUESTION ???
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 05:27 PM~12392196
> *I thought you only rode catorces?
> *


Never said ONLY. I said for CLEARANCE. But once its lifted then clearance in no longer an issue


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 10 2008, 04:33 PM~12392251
> *Never said ONLY. I said for CLEARANCE. But once its lifted then clearance in no longer an issue  *


*Or whenever you go on a diet :0 




:biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12392262
> *Or whenever you go on a diet :0
> :biggrin:
> *



Ok..Mr. Del La Hoya body :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719, SWIPH, painloc21, BigTigger R.O., *`*Felisha*`*


ROLLERZ! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 10 2008, 04:36 PM~12392281
> *Ok..Mr. Del La Hoya body  :uh:
> *


*I was thinking more like Vin Diesel :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everyone!!!!!!


:wave: :wave: 


Gettin packed in here......


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 05:40 PM~12392326
> *I was thinking more like Vin Diesel  :biggrin:
> *



Naw...Vin Diesl has a neck :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh My God Yall have got to watch this. This is some of the funniest shit i have ever seen.

ok that dident work. here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgHlc8z98LI...player_embedded


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

There you go Wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392389
> *There you go Wedo
> *


Thanks! I dont know how to do that shit. But that vid had me rollin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 05:13 PM~12392082
> *Thank you, it was hard to do,but I'll be the bigger man. He knows who he is
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

damn almost missed UFC fight for the troops. Be bacc when its over

Edit: Boo they did me dirty its just fight night thats on. Bastards


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 10 2008, 06:00 PM~12392524
> *damn almost missed UFC fight for the troops. Be bacc when its over
> 
> Edit: Boo they did me dirty its just fight night thats on. Bastards
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for reminding me itz on tonight!!! I had forgot...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:06 PM~12392582
> *WOW...
> *



IF YOU ONLY KNEW *****


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:06 PM~12392582
> *WOW...
> *



x2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Sean, SWIPH, and cl1965ss...

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:09 PM~12392602
> *IF YOU ONLY KNEW *****
> *


I know... im really curious now!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 10 2008, 02:34 PM~12391158
> *what women would do if they had a penis for a day
> 10. Get ahead faster in corporate America.
> 
> ...



*BWAHAHAHA, this shit is funny!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 10 2008, 05:17 PM~12392673
> *What up Sean, SWIPH, and cl1965ss...
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG IZZ DOGG- whats good wit ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:17 PM~12392681
> *:uh: .
> YA FES- its over--
> so go chec the freestyle top-- you famous :biggrin:
> *


Is that a good thing or a bad thing??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:18 PM~12392695
> *Is that a good thing or a bad thing???  :biggrin:
> *


THAT COULD BE A PLAY ON WORDS :biggrin: 













SEAN-- dont yell at me- I couldnt help it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 05:18 PM~12392692
> *WHAT UP BIG IZZ DOGG- whats good wit ya
> *


Waiting to get off in 10min!!! Then I'm out this bitch.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 05:19 PM~12392713
> *THAT COULD BE A PLAY ON WORDS :biggrin:
> SEAN-- dont yell at me- I couldnt help it :biggrin:
> *


*I don't see shit??????????*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12392713
> *THAT COULD BE A PLAY ON WORDS :biggrin:
> SEAN-- dont yell at me- I couldnt help it :biggrin:
> *


I seen it!!! :biggrin: some catz finally went in there and spit... REC came at you pretty quick...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:27 PM~12392792
> *I seen it!!! :biggrin:  some catz finally went in there and spit... REC came at you pretty quick...
> *


He got served pretty quik-- and gave up pretty quik 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 06:14 PM~12392653
> *The whole situation is squashed. No one needs to know who or what, it's over..............
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 05:24 PM~12392761
> *I don't see shit??????????
> *



post 155 on page 8--
I mentioned you to *****-- :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420699&st=140


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:30 PM~12392835
> *He got served pretty quik-- and gave up pretty quik 2 :biggrin:
> *


yea he changed his tone up pretty quik!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:37 PM~12392894
> *yea he changed his tone up pretty quik!!!
> *



YA-- had me laughin pretty good. But like I told him- its all fun :biggrin: 

Hopefully they will keep flowin and not let it die down.
Did yu see how QWIK DEVILLE stopped in- BUT DIDNT SAY A FUCCIN WORD--- thats who im waitin on- Im gonna have some fun when he post up again :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:40 PM~12392921
> *YA-- had me laughin pretty good. But like I told him- its all fun :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully they will keep flowin and not let it die down.
> ...


Yea I seen you put him on blast!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 05:41 PM~12392927
> *Yea I seen you put him on blast!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 10 2008, 03:57 PM~12391910
> *Thats some STRAIGHT SIT DOWN WHEN YOU PEE BITCH SHIT.  PUSSY ASS MUTHAFUCKA.
> *


damn i missed the drama :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392972
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bROther


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 05:47 PM~12392977
> *what up bROther
> *


chilln.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 10 2008, 06:46 PM~12392972
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup Tone


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

call me 2night kev


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 10 2008, 06:53 PM~12393031
> *call me 2night kev
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and *1 Anonymous *Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, FIRMEX

Why do peeps gotta be hidin :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 07:01 PM~12393101
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


its QWIK stalkin ya
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:01 PM~12393101
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Now they disapear :biggrin: 


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZ_47, FIRMEX


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ILL C U GUYS IN A BIT..GOTZ TO GET DINNER GOIN :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2008, 06:02 PM~12393113
> *its QWIK stalkin ya
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Id love for him to come in here and try and blast on me-- yall would have some good entertainment for the night --- I couldnt be so luccy :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:06 PM~12393147
> *Id love for him to come in here and try and blast on me-- yall would have some good entertainment for the night  ---  I couldnt be so luccy :biggrin:
> *


WHO IZ THIS PERSON U GUYS R TALKN ABOUT? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 10 2008, 06:06 PM~12393151
> *WHO IZ THIS PERSON U GUYS R TALKN ABOUT? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Some fake ass ***** that thought he was gonna serve me up in the FREESTYLE FEST- (arts/music) 

I shut him down -- I think it start on page 6 in there-- maybe page 5- not sure..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 06:08 PM~12393163
> *Some fake ass ***** that thought he was gonna serve me up in the FREESTYLE FEST- (arts/music)
> 
> I shut him down -- I think it start on page 6 in there-- maybe page 5- not sure..
> *


COOO. ILL CK IT OUT N A BIT...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 10 2008, 06:09 PM~12393167
> *COOO. ILL CK IT OUT N A BIT...
> *


Thats cool-- its jus a thread to have some fun in-- which Of course I do :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719,* luna*

*You ready to sell me that regal perRO?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up *kev* and *overnight celebrity*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 10 2008, 06:01 PM~12393101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not QWIK thats me thats anonymous :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 10 2008, 07:13 PM~12393795
> *its not QWIK thats me thats anonymous :biggrin:
> *


I had a feelin it was you :biggrin: 
but it was funnier thinkin it was QWIK THE BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 07:15 PM~12393830
> *I had a feelin it was you :biggrin:
> but it was funnier thinkin it was QWIK THE BITCH :biggrin:
> *


could alwas post a link to this topic for him to see he's being clowned on and see if he replys  but I don't know him to good so I don't know if he would go cry to a mod


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 10 2008, 07:17 PM~12393845
> *could alwas post a link to this topic for him to see he's being clowned on and see if he replys   but I don't know him to good so I don't know if he would go cry to a mod
> *


He was in the freestyle fest today readin the post- he knows hes gettin clowned :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 07:21 PM~12393892
> *He was in the freestyle fest today readin the post- he knows hes gettin clowned :biggrin:
> *


yeah I seen that when I was in there fuckr left with out a word


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 10 2008, 07:31 PM~12394023
> *yeah I seen that when I was in there fuckr left with out a word
> *


Bitch ass *****-- hes almost as big of Bitch as the guy Sean was talkin bout in his post earlier. Maybe them fake ass ****** are related :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 08:04 PM~12393704
> *whats up kev and overnight celebrity
> *


waddup chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12394083
> *waddup chuck
> *



just chillen and you bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 08:33 PM~12394045
> *Bitch ass *****-- hes almost as big of Bitch as the guy Sean was talkin bout in his post earlier. Maybe them fake ass ****** are related :biggrin:
> *


your crazy!!! I know you don't want to let it go... :biggrin: j/p


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12394134
> *just chillen and you bRO
> *


same thing here


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup big Tig


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2008, 07:47 PM~12394235
> *Wassup big Tig
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, *SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, *NIMSTER64

whats up bROthers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2008, 07:40 PM~12394147
> *your crazy!!! I know you don't want to let it go...  :biggrin:  j/p
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 08:07 PM~12394478
> *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, NIMSTER64
> 
> whats up bROthers
> *


whats up bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 09:07 PM~12394478
> *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, NIMSTER64
> 
> whats up bROthers
> *


AS BEAR CALLED YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:09 PM~12394503
> *hAS BEAR CALLED YOU
> *


no why is that


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 09:11 PM~12394529
> *no why is that
> *


HOW MUCH DID WE BET


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12394550
> *HOW MUCH DID WE BET
> *



ten bucks i think? drew is still waiting for you


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12394550
> *HOW MUCH DID WE BET
> *


WHAT IT DEW RALPH...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 10 2008, 09:18 PM~12394616
> *WHAT IT DEW RALPH...
> *


WAITING FOR MY DAD TO GET TO HIS HOUSE SO I CAN WORK ON THE CAR. WHATS LIFE LIKE IN THE 505 TONIGHT BROTHER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 09:14 PM~12394561
> *ten bucks i think? drew is still waiting for you
> *


I THINK IT WAS MORE THAN THAT BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12394649
> *I THINK IT WAS MORE THAN THAT BUDDY
> *


 :uh: idk


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 10 2008, 08:18 PM~12394616
> *WHAT IT DEW RALPH...
> *


Ralph gets rapped about to TIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:24 PM~12394685
> *Ralph gets rapped about to TIGGER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:26 PM~12394710
> *:biggrin:
> *


I saw it before the edit :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:29 PM~12394747
> *I saw it before the edit :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I HAD TO READ IT A FEW TIMES TO GET IT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:31 PM~12394773
> *I HAD TO READ IT A FEW TIMES TO GET IT
> *


You make me laugh bRO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:31 PM~12394787
> *You make me laugh bRO :biggrin:
> *


I DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12394822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats drippin right there :angry:


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12394822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID RALPH GET SCARED AND DIDNT WANT TO LIFT TONIGHT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Dec 10 2008, 09:36 PM~12394847
> *DID RALPH GET SCARED AND DIDNT WANT TO LIFT TONIGHT
> *


IVE BEEN WAITING FOR CHUCKS GRANDPA TO CALL ME


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

WHAT'S UP COLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:36 PM~12394842
> *thats drippin right there :angry:
> *


IT STILL LOOS BAD AS FUCK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:38 PM~12394879
> *IT STILL LOOS BAD AS FUCK
> *


*LOOKS


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:37 PM~12394865
> *IVE BEEN WAITING FOR CHUCKS GRANDPA TO CALL ME
> *


WHAT EVER YOU GOT SCARED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:38 PM~12394879
> *IT STILL LOOS BAD AS FUCK
> *


only for 1 reason-- and we all know what that is


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Dec 10 2008, 09:40 PM~12394899
> *WHAT EVER YOU GOT SCARED
> *


MY NAME IS NOT CHUCK :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12394935
> *only for 1 reason-- and we all know what that is
> *


THE R FOR RALPH???
J/K bRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12394989
> *THE R FOR RALPH???
> J/K bRO
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12395030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 10:05 PM~12395207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 08:56 PM~12395103
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> *


Playin the BIG BRAIN ACADEMY on the WII with Azzie :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, *thirtymax*, ROLLERZONLY 719

What up *****-- when we get some sneak peaks of that RAG :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:06 PM~12395222
> *Playin the BIG BRAIN ACADEMY on the WII with Azzie :biggrin:
> *


I MISS MY WII SOMETIMES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12394976
> *MY NAME IS NOT SEAN  :angry:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove, THUGG PASSION 2, ROLLERZONLY 719




ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 10:13 PM~12395312
> *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove, THUGG PASSION 2, ROLLERZONLY 719
> ROLLERZ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP COLO 505 GOODTIMES PASSING THRU.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12395292
> *I MISS MY WII SOMETIMES
> *


I got an inside tip on em las year right before christmas time--- ended up buyin more than jus one and slangin em off since nobody could get ahold of em-- it was a nice little christmas hustle :biggrin: 

I even had an extra one sitin aROund till july-- but one of them girls I was messin wit got it fROm my house while I was AWAY for that little while :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:20 PM~12395405
> *I got an inside tip on em las year right before christmas time--- ended up buyin more than jus one and slangin em off since nobody could get ahold of em-- it was a nice little christmas hustle :biggrin:
> 
> I even had an extra one sitin aROund till july-- but one of them girls I was messin wit got it fROm my house while I was AWAY for that little while :angry:
> *


LETS GO GET IT BACK AND THEN SOME :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, *THUGG PASSION 2*Whats up Manny-- whats craccin out in Cali tonight


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 10 2008, 10:25 PM~12395458
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12395434
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, THUGG PASSION 2Whats up Manny-- whats craccin out in Cali tonight
> *


its COLD AS FUCK....  Lo 54°F


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 10 2008, 10:27 PM~12395491
> *its COLD AS FUCK....  Lo 54°F
> *



THAT WASNT EVEN OUR HIGH :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 10 2008, 10:27 PM~12395491
> *its COLD AS FUCK....  Lo 54°F
> *


WAIT...NEVER MIND...I SHOULDNT BE COMPLAINING :biggrin: U GUYS R PROLLY ON YOUR 20S THERE :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12395502
> *THAT WASNT EVEN OUR HIGH :roflmao:
> *


WHAT I THOUGHT...I CANT LIVE THERE...IT'S 54 HERE RITE NOW AND IM STAYING IN THE OFFICE....I SKIPPED DINNER CUZ ITS TOO COLD OUTSIDE... :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12395419
> *LETS GO GET IT BACK AND THEN SOME :biggrin:
> *


She moved outta state- and I cant leave :angry: 

Fuc it though-- it probably balanced out to all the call charges she had to pay for :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 10 2008, 09:30 PM~12395523
> *WHAT I THOUGHT...I CANT LIVE THERE...IT'S 54 HERE RITE NOW AND IM STAYING IN THE OFFICE....I SKIPPED DINNER CUZ ITS TOO COLD OUTSIDE... :angry:
> *



I know they got delivery out there-- 
SHIT, I cant miss dinnertime-- not no way possible :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:31 PM~12395545
> *She moved outta state- and I cant leave :angry:
> 
> Fuc it though-- it probably balanced out to all the call charges she had to pay for :biggrin:
> *


THEN ITS OKAY THEN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 10 2008, 09:38 PM~12395642
> *THEN ITS OKAY  THEN
> *


YA-- Ill jus write it off-- its probably one of the smaller things that I dont have anymore cause of all this- so o well- 
-- ya feel me


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:40 PM~12395665
> *YA-- Ill jus write it off-- its probably one of the smaller things that I dont have anymore cause of all this- so o well-
> -- ya feel me
> *


YES SIR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SO- whats good-- whres everybody else at--- why is it so dead in here-- we keepinit goin though aint we :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 06:22 PM~12393308
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX, ROLLERZONLY 719, luna
> 
> You ready to sell me that regal perRO?
> *


*GOOD TALKEN TO YOU TODAY SEAN DOGGIE..........*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2008, 04:22 PM~12391582
> *Is that a 18ft with 2ft dovetail?
> *


It is a total of 18' with a dovetail. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEP PUSHEN FULLTIMERS...........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 10 2008, 11:26 PM~12396209
> *
> 
> 
> ...
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *AllHustle NoLove*

what up pRezO-- how was your nightime drive-- see some good shit or what


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 10 2008, 10:09 PM~12396073
> *GOOD TALKEN TO YOU TODAY SEAN DOGGIE..........
> *


*It was GOOD talken to you too Big Dawg!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 10 2008, 10:58 PM~12396479
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 10 2008, 10:59 PM~12396490
> *:biggrin:
> *



thats pRObably how you was lookin when you was drivin huh 
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard tonight thru a reliable source that lowrider magazine is not going to do anymore shows anywhere. This was the last year.
:0
Anybody heard anything like that yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 11 2008, 12:11 AM~12397256
> *I heard tonight thru a reliable source that lowrider magazine is not going to do anymore shows anywhere. This was the last year.
> :0
> Anybody heard anything like that yet?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA- we all heard bout that like 2 months ago. But dont trip-- it aint somethin set in stone yet-- its all rumors


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 02:21 AM~12397337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YA- we all heard bout that like 2 months ago.  But dont trip-- it aint somethin set in stone yet-- its all rumors
> *


My bad, I must be living under a rock somewhere, :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 11 2008, 12:26 AM~12397367
> *My bad, I must be living under a rock somewhere, :uh:
> *


Its all good homie-- NOW YA KNOW.

Out of curiosity- whos your reliable source- or how bout I ask this instead- 
how are they so reliable??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 02:30 AM~12397401
> *Its all good homie-- NOW YA KNOW.
> 
> Out of curiosity- whos your reliable source- or how bout I ask this instead-
> ...


Some individuals members in cali talk to some of the lowrider magazine event people around thanksgiving time.
But you know how that goes, one thing said and it can snowball into something else, we will see.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 11 2008, 12:44 AM~12397482
> *Some individuals members in cali talk to some of the lowrider magazine event people around thanksgiving time.
> But you know how that goes, one thing said and it can snowball into something else, we will see.
> *


*PM returned  *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 03:00 AM~12397587
> *PM returned
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 11 2008, 01:03 AM~12397607
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


*No pROblem bRO!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 02:15 AM~12397693
> *No pROblem bRO!
> *



Get your ass out of the Post pics of your WIFE/GF thread and check yo PMs :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 01:17 AM~12397712
> *Get your ass out of the Post pics of your WIFE/GF thread and check yo PMs  :biggrin:
> *


*Go post a pic of ur wife 1st :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2008, 01:20 AM~12397733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 02:20 AM~12397727
> *Go post a pic of ur wife 1st :biggrin:
> *



Already in there..just gotta look. Larry (I think thats his name) might have one saved on his comp that he reposted in this thread once :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 01:22 AM~12397749
> *Already in there..just gotta look. Larry (I think thats his name) might have one saved on his comp that he reposted in this thread once  :biggrin:
> *


*Post it up and quit bullshitt'n! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 01:22 AM~12397749
> *Already in there..just gotta look. Larry (I think thats his name) might have one saved on his comp that he reposted in this thread once  :biggrin:
> *


*Larry where u at :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 02:25 AM~12397774
> *Larry where u at :biggrin:
> *



Lookin thru his hidden folders on his comp...keeps em hidden from the wifey.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 01:26 AM~12397782
> *Lookin thru his hidden folders on his comp...keeps em hidden from the wifey.
> *


*He keeps ur wifey hidden fROm his wifey  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 10 2008, 07:04 PM~12393704
> *whats up kev and overnight celebrity
> *


SUP RO4LIFE719 PASSING BY HOMIE KEEP PUSHING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 07:30 AM~12398518
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


good mornin pRezO and fellow riders


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 02:28 AM~12397796
> *He keeps ur wifey hidden fROm his wifey
> *




:dunno:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What's good ROLLERZ fam and my CO ridaz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 11 2008, 08:29 AM~12398822
> *What's good ROLLERZ fam and my CO ridaz
> *


WHats up bROther-- whats goin on wit ya


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Slow in this bia bia today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 08:48 AM~12398986
> *Slow in this bia bia today
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 09:50 AM~12398999
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats crackin Prez


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 10:08 AM~12399117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy 'Melo reppin' for the Boricuas!!! Nuggets gonna make it out the 1st round this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Ryders!!! Dead as fuck in here... whutz up wit' dat???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:16 AM~12399191
> *My boy 'Melo reppin' for the Boricuas!!! Nuggets gonna make it out the 1st round this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *



They better. It would be nice to sew up the 3rd or 4th seed at LEAST.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 09:18 AM~12399205
> *They better. It would be nice to sew up the 3rd or 4th seed at LEAST.
> *



YA-- they need to make it happen for sure.


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *painloc21*

DAMN *****-- you up early aint ya :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 10:18 AM~12399205
> *They better. It would be nice to sew up the 3rd or 4th seed at LEAST.
> *


yeah im figuring they won't go any lower than 4th, but you never know...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 10:19 AM~12399219
> *YA-- they need to make it happen for sure.
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, painloc21
> ...



Yeah i am . i usualy aint up till at least noon :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:21 AM~12399232
> *yeah im figuring they won't go any lower than 4th, but you never know...
> *



Me too...I'm thinkin 3rd with the Fakers at 1 and the Spurs at 2.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 10:24 AM~12399261
> *Yeah i am . i usualy aint up till at least noon :cheesy:
> *



Me too...on the weekends. Need that beauty sleep.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 09:24 AM~12399261
> *Yeah i am . i usualy aint up till at least noon :cheesy:
> *



I know-- thats why Im suprised-- :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 09:27 AM~12399283
> *Me too...I'm thinkin 3rd with the Lakers at 1 and the Spurs at 2.
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 09:17 AM~12399200
> *Whutz Good Ryders!!! Dead as fuck in here... whutz up wit' dat???
> *


Que paso Boricua!!! I see your brother ain't been on in awhile..you guys fightin or what??? :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


J/K You know I'm playin Homie!!!! :biggrin: 


Whats up Colorado Ryders :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 AM~12399305
> *Que paso Boricua!!! I see your brother ain't been on in awhile..you guys fightin or what??? :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K You know I'm playin Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: I know you ain't tryin' to do me like that dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 10:28 AM~12399297
> *I know-- thats why Im suprised-- :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i dont know what the deal is. must be too excited about the 51 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12399317
> *Yeah i dont know what the deal is. must be too excited about the 51 :biggrin:
> *



Better go bac to sleep then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 10:27 AM~12399283
> *Me too...I'm thinkin 3rd with the Fakers at 1 and the Spurs at 2.
> *


Yea 3rd would be nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 AM~12399300
> *
> *


Nah bro he had it right, Fakers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12399316
> *:uh: I know you ain't tryin' to do me like that dogg!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You know I'm playin brother....wuz good wit ya??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, SIKSIX, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, painloc21*

Whats good everyone??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12399341
> *You know I'm playin brother....wuz good wit ya??
> *


Shit, Crystal's b-day is today... you know I'll be busy later on!!! We should go back to Dave and Buster's this weekend, what do you think??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12399336
> *Nah bro he had it right, Fakers!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12399324
> *Better go bac to sleep then :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm glad you jumped in my topic before it turned into offtopic


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12399324
> *Better go bac to sleep then :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: thats fucced up!. Why you playin with my emotions so early in the morning.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 11 2008, 10:42 AM~12399434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 09:37 AM~12399392
> *Shit, Crystal's b-day is today... you know I'll be busy later on!!! We should go back to Dave and Buster's this weekend, what do you think??? :biggrin:
> *



We're definitely down!!!! I'm gonna come check out that Piston tomorrow if thats still cool.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 09:37 AM~12399392
> *Shit, Crystal's b-day is today... you know I'll be busy later on!!! We should go back to Dave and Buster's this weekend, what do you think??? :biggrin:
> *


Did you find out your schedule for Saturday??


You owe me a NASCAR RACING rematch buddy...you got lucky last time, and I still got credit and that card I bought over there. So lets do this... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 10:56 AM~12399555
> *We're definitely down!!!! I'm gonna come check out that Piston tomorrow if thats still cool.
> *


datz cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 10:59 AM~12399582
> *Did you find out your schedule for Saturday??
> You owe me a NASCAR RACING rematch buddy...you got lucky last time, and I still got credit and that card I bought over there. So lets do this... :biggrin:
> *


No such thing as luck!!! I smoked you!!! :biggrin: but yeah I don't know my schedule yet, but I'll let you know tomorrow for sure when you come thru


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:21 AM~12399756
> *No such thing as luck!!! I smoked you!!!  :biggrin: but yeah I don't know my schedule yet, but I'll let you know tomorrow for sure when you come thru
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Cool Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 AM~12399807
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Cool Homie!!!
> *


you must not be busy at work...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:28 AM~12399830
> *you must not be busy at work...
> *



:thumbsup: 


You would be right. You on break??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 AM~12399838
> *:thumbsup:
> You would be right. You on break??
> *


yea for now


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 AM~12399854
> *yea for now
> *



Well now its startin to get busy so I'll talk to everyone laterz!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 AM~12399880
> *Well now its startin to get busy so I'll talk to everyone laterz!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


laterz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12399422
> *I'm glad you jumped in my topic before it turned into offtopic
> *


YA- that shit was pissin me off--- Its all good it bumps your TOPIC and all- but by then aint nobody gonna even be thinkin but your car cause of the bullshit.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 09:42 AM~12399428
> *:roflmao: thats fucced up!. Why you playin with my emotions so early in the morning.
> *


I gotcha good wit that one - huh ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Where is everyone??

:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 01:42 PM~12401014
> *Where is everyone??
> 
> :dunno:
> *


They dissappeared...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

PM Sent Fes...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 01:49 PM~12401071
> *PM Sent Fes...
> *


sent right back


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHAT IT IS WHAT IT DO...WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS
RO FAM.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 11 2008, 01:53 PM~12401097
> *WHAT IT IS WHAT IT DO...WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS
> RO FAM.
> *


Whutz good wit' you Orlando???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 12:51 PM~12401074
> *sent right back
> *



sent another one...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 11 2008, 12:53 PM~12401097
> *WHAT IT IS WHAT IT DO...WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS
> RO FAM.
> *



What up Lando?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 11 2008, 02:00 PM~12401142
> *sent another one...
> *


you know the drill...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12401098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good homies... it good down here, working some things out, going to school, and enjoying my army retirement checks...lol
hows the cold up there... i dont miss that shit at all. fuck that.
ill be back with in the next year to visit, my sister is having a baby this week so ill be up sooner than later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12401215
> *whats good homies...  it good down here, working some things out, going to school, and enjoying my army retirement checks...lol
> hows the cold up there...  i dont miss that shit at all. fuck that.
> ill be back with in the next year to visit, my sister is having a baby this week so ill be up sooner than later
> *


everything is  up here, jus' like you said hate the cold though, shit let me know when you come up here!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12401255
> *everything is   up here, jus' like you said hate the cold though, shit let me know when you come up here!!!
> *


i will... so you going to be ready for this next year..
what you bustin out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 11 2008, 02:19 PM~12401314
> *i will...  so you going to be ready for this next year..
> what you bustin out
> *


yea I'll be ready!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12401399
> *yea I'll be ready!!!
> *


WITH SOLID END CAPS RIGHT FES  :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 11 2008, 02:39 PM~12402055
> *TTT
> *


THis topic is dead as fuc-- but I guess thats what happens when---------

O WAIT- I better leave it alone huh FES-- :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 12:30 PM~12400396
> *I gotcha good wit that one - huh ***** :biggrin:
> *



Shit i just went bacc to bed! I followed your advice :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 03:42 PM~12402093
> *THis topic is dead as fuc-- but I guess thats what happens when---------
> 
> O WAIT- I better leave it alone huh FES-- :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 11 2008, 03:07 PM~12402354
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*KEEPEN IT "GT" ALL DAY EVERYDAY............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /-/-/-/-/-_@Dec 11 2008, 07:54 AM~12398632
> *As of right now there will be 4 shows:  PHX, San Bernardino, Denver, and Vegas with sanctioned shows in the works.
> *



Jus somethin I saw in one of the other topics--- and whether it is completely true or not-- atleast it gives us some hope- :biggrin: - and maybe even somethin to talk about in here since its FUCCIN DEAD aROund here lately :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 11 2008, 04:23 PM~12403144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANy more pics of the Duece with the orange on it? Ive seen it in some other topic-- maybe it was even in Vehicles-- I cant rememeber-- But Id love to see some more pics of it no doubt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 05:46 PM~12403327
> *Jus somethin I saw in one of the other topics--- and whether it is completely true or not-- atleast it gives us some hope- :biggrin: - and maybe even somethin to talk about in here since its FUCCIN DEAD aROund here lately  :angry:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 05:48 PM~12403342
> *ANy more pics of the Duece with the orange on it?  Ive seen it in some other topic-- maybe it was even in Vehicles-- I cant rememeber-- But Id love to see some more pics of it no doubt
> *



it was for sale awhile back, it is a nice car seen it in vegas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 05:41 PM~12403762
> *it was for sale awhile back, it is a nice car seen it in vegas
> *


SO-- wheres the pics then buster :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 06:49 PM~12403833
> *SO-- wheres the pics then buster :angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 06:16 PM~12404076
> *:uh:
> *


Your tellin me you didnt take any pics of it??? :angry:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 06:43 PM~12404348
> *
> *



What up bROther


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 06:44 PM~12404357
> *What up bROther
> *


JUST CHILLN..JUJST CKN OUT SOME MORE PARTS I GOT IN 2DAY FOR THE 47..WHAT U UP 2 SWIPH?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 07:47 PM~12404394
> *JUST CHILLN..JUJST CKN OUT SOME MORE PARTS I GOT IN 2DAY FOR THE 47..WHAT U UP 2 SWIPH?
> *



whats up TONE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 11 2008, 01:19 PM~12401314
> *i will...  so you going to be ready for this next year..
> what you bustin out
> *


What up Fawker!!!! Don't be a stranger when you get out here bROther. Call us lets do somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 06:47 PM~12404394
> *JUST CHILLN..JUJST CKN OUT SOME MORE PARTS I GOT IN 2DAY FOR THE 47..WHAT U UP 2 SWIPH?
> *


Jus relaxin-- jus got bac fROm doin a UA :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everyone :wave: 

Just rollin thru I gotta pick up my son so I'll talk to everyone in a while!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 11 2008, 02:36 PM~12401443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Itz funny cuz I don't even know who it was, but I know you wanna bust it out and clown the shit out of whoever it was... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOT TO WAKE THIS TOPIC UP AGAIN :biggrin: 






















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 06:48 PM~12404413
> *whats up TONE
> *


WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 08:07 PM~12404627
> *WHAT UP BRO?
> *



WATCHIN SOME TV WHATS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 07:08 PM~12404639
> *WATCHIN SOME TV WHATS GOOD WITH YOU
> *


NOT MUCH...ILL CALL U 2NIGHT .HAV 2 TALK 2 U .


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 08:09 PM~12404649
> *NOT MUCH...ILL CALL U 2NIGHT .HAV 2 TALK 2 U .
> *



OK SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 07:02 PM~12404557
> *yessur  :biggrin: - YA cant be havin uneventful fires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A SMART MAN-- but keep it quiet---
you are gonna get me in tROuble :biggrin:

Its hard enough for me not to go in the Freestyle Fest and jus let loose with all my thoughts :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 07:07 PM~12404617
> *GOT TO WAKE THIS TOPIC UP AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I know-- shit is crazy how dead it is- what a shame :angry: 


I like them pics though Tone :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 08:22 PM~12404810
> *YOU ARE A SMART MAN-- but keep it quiet---
> you are gonna get me in tROuble :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:  and yea we don't need no fires for stupid reasons!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

SOUTHERN COLORADO READY 2 PARTY ??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

DAMN SWIPH WHERE IS EVERYBODY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 08:03 PM~12405153
> *DAMN SWIPH WHERE IS EVERYBODY?
> *


SHIT NIGGA_ I dont know I wish peeps would get they asses in here and actualy make it look like coloRadO hasa somethin goin on. Right now we look like our topic is called MONTANA LOWRIDERS or somethin-- this is pathetic..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 11 2008, 07:59 PM~12405104
> *SOUTHERN COLORADO READY 2 PARTY ??
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- PAPERBOY is gonna be there-- he must be hard up for cash :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:42 PM~12405595
> *whats up colorado
> *


ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE- how bout you and Chuccles go ride the 50 and do some dumb shit- catch it on video-- then post it up so we atleast have somethin to chec out in here :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 09:43 PM~12405608
> *ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE- how bout you and Chuccles go ride the 50 and do some dumb shit- catch it on video-- then post it up so we atleast have somethin to chec out in here :biggrin:
> *


ILL SHOW THEM MY BACK FLIP INTO A CAN CAN WHILE CHUNK RIDES A WHEELIE THROUGH FIRE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:53 PM~12405729
> *ILL SHOW THEM MY BACK FLIP INTO A CAN CAN WHILE CHUNK RIDES A WHEELIE THROUGH FIRE
> *


ILL SETTLE FOR HALF THAT-- POST A VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 PM~12405746
> *ILL SETTLE FOR HALP THAT-- POST A VIDEO :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HAVE MY HELMET CAM HERE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 09:55 PM~12405756
> *I DONT HAVE MY HELMET CAM HERE
> *



I HAVE YOUR HELMET CAM, AND I HAVE CHUCKS HELMET FOR WHEN HE RIDES ON THE SHORT BUS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:55 PM~12405756
> *I DONT HAVE MY HELMET CAM HERE
> *


Jus get the hand cam-- and duct tape it to the helmet then :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 08:59 PM~12405805
> *I HAVE YOUR HELMET CAM, AND I HAVE CHUCKS HELMET FOR WHEN HE RIDES ON THE SHORT BUS
> *


NO EXCUSES NOW-- get a fuccin video already Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 09:59 PM~12405805
> *I HAVE YOUR HELMET CAM, AND I HAVE CHUCKS HELMET FOR WHEN HE RIDES ON THE SHORT BUS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12405815
> *NO EXCUSES NOW-- get a fuccin video already Ralph :biggrin:
> *


LETS GO EGG COP CARS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, thirtymax, OVERTIME, 300MAG, SWIPH

NOW WE HAVE SOME PEOPLE IN HERE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up everybody! Whats Craccin tonight?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 10:05 PM~12405881
> *What up everybody! Whats Craccin tonight?
> *


NOTHING BRO. WHATS UP WEDO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 10:08 PM~12405918
> *NOTHING BRO. WHATS UP WEDO
> *


Shit just chillen bored as fucc! What about you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 09:02 PM~12405840
> *LETS GO EGG COP CARS
> *


How funny. One time when I was a youngsta. We were up on an elementary school roof eggin cars as they passed by at night--- then we unloaded on 3 cars right in a row-- and it turned out it was all UNDERCOVERS headin somewhere-- we didnt know it till we blasted on em and they all turned around- - we was off that roof onto the gROund- over a 10ft school fence and on the run- shit it was crazy. It was a long 4 hours before we were able to make it to one of ours houses. Ill never forget that :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 11 2008, 10:09 PM~12405933
> *Shit just chillen bored as fucc! What about you?
> *


THE SAME. TO COLD TO GO OUTSIDE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 10:17 PM~12406020
> *THE SAME. TO COLD TO GO OUTSIDE
> *



I DARE YOU TO RUN DOWN THE STREET NAKED


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 10:26 PM~12406128
> *I DARE YOU TO RUN DOWN THE STREET NAKED
> *


IF YOU GO TO WORK NAKED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 09:26 PM~12406128
> *I DARE YOU TO RUN DOWN THE STREET NAKED
> *


DONT NEED ANY PICS_- you can ju say it happened :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 11 2008, 10:27 PM~12406141
> *IF YOU GO TO WORK NAKED
> *


ITS TOO COLD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 PM~12406153
> *ITS TOO COLD
> *


NO YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR UNCLE EL ROY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn ******-- we was almost off the 1st page.

THIS IS BULLSHIT-- were gonna let our topic die jus cause of one muthafuccin fake ass bitch *****-- come on now RIDERS- whats up wit yall--
we cant let this shit happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12407178
> *Damn ******-- we was almost off the 1st page.
> 
> THIS IS BULLSHIT-- were gonna let our topic die jus cause of one muthafuccin fake ass  bitch *****-- come on now RIDERS- whats up wit yall--
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12407178
> *Damn ******-- we was almost off the 1st page.
> 
> THIS IS BULLSHIT-- were gonna let our topic die jus cause of one muthafuccin fake ass  bitch *****-- come on now RIDERS- whats up wit yall--
> ...


wtf you talking about?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12407365
> *wtf you talking about?
> *


*We were putting 10+ pages up per day in this topic.......... until that post from concinedcoloradoan about Cip. Since then it has been slow...............I think that's what he was tryen to say??*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up buddy im glad to see your alive


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12407846
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, thirtymax, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup Sean & Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 12:30 AM~12407872
> *Wassup Sean & Chuck
> *



whats up kev


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 12:31 AM~12407891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12407860
> *whats up buddy im glad to see your alive
> *


*That was a lot of driving today, I'm beat  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:35 AM~12407952
> *That was a lot of driving today, I'm beat
> *




are you still there?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2008, 12:31 AM~12407885
> *whats up kev
> *


not much and you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 12:36 AM~12407966
> *not much and you?
> *



just sittin here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 PM~12407872
> *Wassup Sean & Chuck
> *


*What's good bRO!

Do me a favor and send me the # of due's tomorrow morning so I can track the 80%. If u don't have time don't worry about it, I can do it.*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:37 AM~12407977
> *What's good bRO!
> 
> Do me a favor and send me the # of due's tomorrow morning so I can track the 80%. If u don't have time don't worry about it, I can do it.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12407964
> *are you still there?
> *


 :|


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 11 2008, 09:29 PM~12406153
> *I'M TOO FAT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:38 AM~12407996
> *:|
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 08:16 PM~12405268
> *DAMN- PAPERBOY is gonna be there-- he must be hard up for cash :biggrin:
> *


*He should be happy any one even invited his 1 HIT WONDER ASS!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 08:43 PM~12405608
> *ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE- how bout you and Chuckles post nude pics of yourselves doing some dumb shit- catch it on video-- then post it up so we atleast have somethin to chec out in here :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12408030
> *He should be happy any one even invited his 1 HIT WONDER ASS!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12408030
> *you should be happy any one even invited your  bullshittin ASS!
> *



:0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:37 AM~12407977
> *What's good bRO!
> 
> Do me a favor and send me the # of due's tomorrow morning so I can track the 80%. If u don't have time don't worry about it, I can do it.
> *


do you want the numbers now?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12407897
> *whats up bRO
> *


hay what's up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 12:53 AM~12408161
> *hay what's up
> *



just chillen


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2008, 11:55 PM~12408182
> *just chillen
> *


the same did you drive to denver


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whuz crackin Chucks and Kev?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:58 AM~12408228
> *Whuz crackin Chucks and Kev?
> *


just chillin and you Chris?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Bored and Cold.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

CHUCK!!!!!






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 01:12 AM~12408380
> *CHUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Thats the reason why I like to text Chucks instead of calling him!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Kev, did you see that boattail rivi in vehicles ?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:37 AM~12408570
> *hey Kev, did you see that boattail rivi in vehicles ?
> *


which one?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i think its all black. i dont remember the title though. i saw it last night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 01:46 AM~12408628
> *which one?
> *


It's been for sale for a minute it's clean it says new price new pics I think I'll post a link


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i want to say it was 5,000$ does that sound right Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This one homie
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445580


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:49 AM~12408656
> *i want to say it was 5,000$ does that sound right Larry?
> *


yup


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good SIKSIX? your name is Chris right? mine is as well. i am the one that ended up with Cipies 66


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

that link doesnt work for me Larry. hey Max, did that guy ever call you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:54 AM~12408674
> *that link doesnt work for me Larry.  hey Max, did that guy ever call you?
> *


i found it Chris K it is clean as hell


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i noticed you put the K behind it. good thinking Kev.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12408674
> *that link doesnt work for me Larry.  hey Max, did that guy ever call you?
> *


yea he came by today what's up with ur friend


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no thats what im talking about, did my guy ever call you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:54 AM~12408674
> *that link doesnt work for me Larry.  hey Max, did that guy ever call you?
> *


I redid it , it works just fine now


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:52 AM~12408671
> *whats good SIKSIX? your name is Chris right? mine is as well. i am the one that ended up with Cipies 66
> *



Yea when people would call you Chris I thought they were talking to me at first...hahaha. I figured it out pretty quick. Didn't know you ended up with the 6 til I saw it in your avi pic. I've never seen it in person but it looked pretty clean from what I seen in pics. Very close to mine, except the fact that my top peels back


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 12:56 AM~12408687
> *no thats what im talking about, did my guy ever call you?
> *


no ask what 's up if u don't mind


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 12:58 AM~12408704
> *no ask what 's up if u don't mind
> *


i will get at him tommorrow for sure and see whats up. i wont leave you hangin'. did the other guy come at you witha trade?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:00 AM~12408712
> *i will get at him tommorrow for sure and see whats up. i wont leave you hangin'. did the other guy come at you witha trade?
> *


we talk but I don't want too.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:58 AM~12408703
> *Yea when people would call you Chris I thought they were talking to me at first...hahaha. I figured it out pretty quick.  Didn't know you ended up with the 6 til I saw it in your avi pic. I've never seen it in person but it looked pretty clean from what I seen in pics. Very close to mine, except the fact that my top peels back
> *


yea mine will be a different color by the spring so we wont have two Chris's with two (teal or whatever color it is) imps. that might jack everyone up. other than the fact that you can catch some rays while you drive yours.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will do what i can cuz thats too good of a deal to pass up. if i didnt already have mine i would have already grabbed that one from you.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:04 AM~12408726
> *yea mine will be a different color by the spring so we wont have two Chris's with two (teal or whatever color it is) imps. that might jack everyone up. other than the fact that you can catch some rays while you drive yours.
> *



What color you going with?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:05 AM~12408733
> *i will do what i can cuz thats too good of a deal to pass up. if i didnt already have mine i would have already grabbed that one from you.
> *


Thanks. good looking out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is why my stomach is growing my woman cooked this for lunch yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:05 AM~12408734
> *What color you going with?
> *


What's up Chris? u have real phat car bro.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:05 AM~12408734
> *What color you going with?
> *


thats funny you asked that. i asked Fes the same question a while back and his response was " you tell me first" LOL
no seriously, i am not completely sure yet. i have a few combonations that i am fighting with.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going red on red on red with my 59 bright red though no candy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 02:09 AM~12408740
> *What's up Chris? u have real phat car bro.
> *



Thanks man...you in Denver?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:09 AM~12408742
> *thats funny you asked that. i asked Fes the same question a while back and his response was " you tell me first" LOL
> no seriously, i am not completely sure yet. i have a few combonations that i am fighting with.
> *



Its all good. The competative nature comes out in people, especially when it comes to lo's. Peeps don't like to tell their "secrets" :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:12 AM~12408753
> *Thanks man...you in Denver?
> *


Yea live by Lakeside And you in Denver? seen your car at the ss show look real nice. Got nto love that rag on nice warm day


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 02:15 AM~12408768
> *Yea live by Lakeside And you in Denver?  seen your car at the ss show look real nice. Got nto love that rag on nice warm day
> *



I grew up not to far from Lakeside...off 37th and Mariposa by the OG Chubbys. I stay up in Thornton now.

The SS show?? Where was that? What ride you got??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:14 AM~12408763
> *Its all good. The competative nature comes out in people, especially when it comes to lo's. Peeps don't like to tell their "secrets"  :biggrin:
> *


i dont do the car show thing anymore. i just want to do all the cruising. i have always done that with all my cars, i wont or i should say cant decide on colors until its time to buy the paint and then its like "  crap, i guess i will go with that one" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:18 AM~12408781
> *i dont do the car show thing anymore. i just want to do all the cruising. i have always done that with all my cars, i wont or i should say cant decide on colors until its time to buy the paint and then its like "  crap, i guess i will go with that one" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I feel you...I don't think I can ever have an all show car cuz I like to ride it. So I keep that in mind when I start building mine up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:17 AM~12408780
> *I grew up not to far from Lakeside...off 37th and Mariposa by the OG Chubbys. I stay up in Thornton now.
> 
> The SS show?? Where was that? What ride you got??
> *


yea Max, lets see a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:07 AM~12408738
> *This is why my stomach is growing my woman cooked this for lunch yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Whats that called?


Looks like a heart attack or heart burn just waiting to happen


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:17 AM~12408780
> *I grew up not to far from Lakeside...off 37th and Mariposa by the OG Chubbys. I stay up in Thornton now.
> 
> The SS show?? Where was that? What ride you got??
> *


Sorry get in hurry. supershow. I own gold 67 impala also 73 impala. Use to have a 74 rag rice Candy blue. How long have own your car, this is the 1st year I seen it.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

those look like some good sized chili rellenos Larry. how many did you eat?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:20 AM~12408795
> *yea Max, lets see a pic. :biggrin:
> *


Don't know how to post. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:22 AM~12408812
> *those look like some good sized chili rellenos Larry. how many did you eat?
> *


thats right bro I ate 2 for lunch and 2 for dinner :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Swiph, did you ever meet a guy named Jeff up there from greeley? he used to own that black cutlass w/ the silver leafing and the red and black interior.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 PM~12407762
> *We were putting 10+ pages up per day in this topic.......... until that post from concinedcoloradoan about Cip. Since then it has been slow...............I think that's what he was tryen to say??
> *



YA-- thats what Im sayin- jus not in such a nice way. Im not blastin like I really want to-- but I cant afford to get fined by my pRezO for blastin some fake ass bitch ***** that had to hide behind a screen name like a pathetic ass pussy with his tale between his fuccin legs----------- 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

my bad- :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:24 AM~12408821
> *thats right bro I ate 2 for lunch and 2 for dinner :biggrin:
> *


CHINGOW (sp?)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:24 AM~12408821
> *thats right bro I ate 2 for lunch and 2 for dinner :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LARRY-- when we gettin invited over for some grub :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:25 AM~12408828
> *CHINGOW (sp?)
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up RIDERS-- I jus sold my 65 bout 10 min ago.. YA- its a little late-- but never to late to have someone put some cash in your hand :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:28 AM~12408843
> *What up RIDERS-- I jus sold my 65 bout 10 min ago.. YA- its a little late-- but never to late to have someone put some cash in your hand :biggrin:
> *


Damn dog you sold a car this late thats crazy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Chris, do you know of anyone selling some parts for a 66? i need the two 1/4 windows with the chrome trim.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:29 AM~12408852
> *Damn dog you sold a car this late thats crazy
> *


Well-- we was billshittin since bout 10:30-- but the cash didnt go into my hand and into my poccet till 1:15 :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:28 AM~12408843
> *What up RIDERS-- I jus sold my 65 bout 10 min ago.. YA- its a little late-- but never to late to have someone put some cash in your hand :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:26 AM~12408833
> *DAMN LARRY-- when we gettin invited over for some grub :biggrin:
> *


when your down this way my lady is always cooking :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:25 AM~12408825
> *hey Swiph, did you ever meet a guy named Jeff up there from greeley? he used to own that black cutlass w/ the silver leafing and the red and black interior.
> *


YA-- fuc that car-- and fuc its newest owner  


WHat about Jeff though


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 02:22 AM~12408808
> *Sorry get in hurry. supershow.  I own gold 67 impala also 73 impala. Use to have a 74 rag rice Candy blue. How long have own your car, this is the 1st year I seen it.
> *



I didn't put it in the supershow last year...just a few small shows at the Paladium. The first year I got it, about five years ago or so, I put it in the Supershow. Thats the only time its been in


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:31 AM~12408867
> *when your down this way my lady is always cooking :0
> *



Hey SIX-- you see what LArry said-- whenever Im down that way his lady is always cookin-- I wonder if he knows that your my ride to our meeting--- and well be down there real soon for one :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn dog this ride ain't no joke check that japan fest out them fuckers are doing it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:31 AM~12408868
> *YA-- fuc that car-- and fuc its newest owner
> WHat about Jeff though
> *


he is one of our members. he actually traded that car to Lugnut right after he moved up to greeley. i was just curious.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 01:30 AM~12408861
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Fuc ya dawg- made me all happy. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:32 AM~12408876
> *Hey SIX-- you see what LArry said-- whenever Im down that way his lady is always cookin--  I wonder if he knows that your my ride to our meeting--- and well be down there real soon for one :biggrin:
> *


where is your meeting at?? I live over an hour east of pueblo


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:29 AM~12408854
> *hey Chris, do you know of anyone selling some parts for a 66? i need the two 1/4 windows with the chrome trim.
> *



Not off the top of my head. I used to have a hard top that I sold to my cousin cuz I didn't want two projects at once. I should have just kept it for parts as much as they are needed. Probably coulda made more off of it...

O well. All I got is a front bumper and lower valance with the lower grille that is to beat up.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool, well fellas i am out this bitch. its was cool chatting with you guys. Max i will hit you up tommorrow.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:34 AM~12408884
> *he is one of our members. he actually traded that car to Lugnut right after he moved up to greeley. i was just curious.
> *


Ya-- then it went to a Northern R.O member-- then it went to my EX partner fROm my EX shop-- and thats who has it now. .

Do me a favor-- dont mention me to Jeff-- cause I dont want him to be talkin to my EX SHOP PARTNER bout me AT ALL.  

ANd what you mean a member of yall--- when did he get in yalls club??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:32 AM~12408876
> *Hey SIX-- you see what LArry said-- whenever Im down that way his lady is always cookin--  I wonder if he knows that your my ride to our meeting--- and well be down there real soon for one :biggrin:
> *



Yea...we might have to meet him half way. But you on a curfew so we might miss out :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:31 AM~12408870
> *I didn't put it in the supershow last year...just a few small shows at the Paladium. The first year I got it, about five years ago or so, I put it in the Supershow. Thats the only time its been in
> *


Your park in front of Fino Both right. I though I seen at the super show too. Do you talk to any clubs from Denver?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:37 AM~12408909
> *cool, well fellas i am out this bitch. its was cool chatting with you guys. Max i will hit you up tommorrow.
> *



Lata Chris...!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:35 AM~12408890
> *where is your meeting at?? I live over an hour east of pueblo
> *


Can we get some I-25 roadside assistance ( delivery :biggrin: )


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 AM~12408930
> *65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????
> *


DAMN- IM QUOTIN MYSELF- fuc it.

IS ANYBODY GONNA ANSWER ME :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:40 AM~12408942
> *Can we get some I-25 roadside assistance ( delivery :biggrin: )
> *


it isn't I-25 from even here to pueblo thats far for me


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:39 AM~12408930
> *65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????
> *



Same what?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:37 AM~12408909
> *cool, well fellas i am out this bitch. its was cool chatting with you guys. Max i will hit you up tommorrow.
> *


Later, Thanks talk to you tomorrow


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:42 AM~12408955
> *it isn't I-25 from even here to pueblo thats far for me
> *


WHAT LARRY-- what are you sayin-
have you been drinkin :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 AM~12408930
> *65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????
> *


  :wow:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:42 AM~12408956
> *Same what?
> *


the quarter glass ***** :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One Day


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 02:39 AM~12408934
> *Your park in front of Fino Both right. I though I seen at the super show too. Do you talk to any clubs from Denver?
> *



I can't remember man...its all a blur sometimes. Naw, not really. I met one dude that was from Reminiscing, I guess he used to be in Majestics...he's the one that threw the shows at the paladium. I use to bounce there so I met him when he would come in to chill.

Met a few of the Rollerz members in northern CO...other than that, thats it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:37 AM~12408915
> *Ya-- then it went to a Northern R.O member-- then it went to my EX partner fROm my EX shop-- and thats who has it now. .
> 
> Do me a favor-- dont mention me to Jeff-- cause I dont want him to be talkin to my EX SHOP PARTNER bout me AT ALL.
> ...


 he doesnt talk to anyone up there anymore. he is a over the road truck driver now. he is home maybe two days a month and believe me the wife wont let him wander in those two days and from what i understand the only reason he was at the shop was he found out that his old cutlass was there and he wanted to try to get it back. he has been with us for quite a while but he came up on some hard times when his two year old son was diagnosed with stage 3 leukimia. Rich and I have known Jeff for many years.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 AM~12408930
> *65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????
> *


yea they are.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:43 AM~12408965
> *WHAT LARRY-- what are you sayin-
> have you been drinkin :biggrin:
> *


No from Where I live to Pueblo it's hwy 50 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:44 AM~12408971
> *the quarter glass ***** :uh:
> *


Not sure...might be though


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:45 AM~12408982
> *he doesnt talk to anyone up there anymore. he is a over the road truck driver now. he is home maybe two days a month and believe me the wife wont let him wander in those two days and from what i understand the only reason he was at the shop was he found out that his old cutlass was there and he wanted to try to get it back. he has been with us for quite a while but he came up on some hard times when his two year old son was diagnosed with stage 3 leukimia. Rich and I have known Jeff for many years.
> *



He was there a bunch of times havin us do little shit for him. Made sump compressor mounts- bent some tube-- cut some braccets-- all kinds of little shit. HHe nevermentioned anything bout gettin the cutlass bac though-- the one thing he was tryin to get was a 1984 ford courier- he wanted to trade a bunch of tools for it. I know it sounds funny- but for reals-- a ford courier, it was puke yellow :biggrin: 

He was roccin a TRADITIONS plaque on his dash in his tahoe everytime he showed up- and that was in JUNE-- thast why I asked when he got with yall


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:39 AM~12408930
> *65 and 66's are the same arent they????????????????????
> *


why? do you know where some are?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:47 AM~12408992
> *Not sure...might be though
> *


Well Ive got some quarter glasses for a 65-- and they are FOR SALE :biggrin: 

SO- if they work for a 66-- then you are in luc CURIOUSDOS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:46 AM~12408989
> *No from Where I live to Pueblo it's hwy 50 :biggrin:
> *



Thats why I am askin for some ROADSIDE ASISTANCE on I-25 :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:45 AM~12408980
> *I can't remember man...its all a blur sometimes. Naw, not really. I met one dude that was from Reminiscing, I guess he used to be in Majestics...he's the one that threw the shows at the paladium. I use to bounce there so I met him when he would come in to chill.
> 
> Met a few of the Rollerz members in northern CO...other than that, thats it
> *



Cool talking to u mybe we can meet one day


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:51 AM~12409014
> *Well Ive got some quarter glasses for a 65-- and they are FOR SALE :biggrin:
> 
> SO- if they work for a 66-- then you are in luc CURIOUSDOS
> *



SWIPH gots EVERYTHING!!!































IN HIS FRONT YARD. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:52 AM~12409015
> *Thats why I am askin for some ROADSIDE ASISTANCE  on I-25 :biggrin:
> *


oh homeboy was saying half way and I was like fuck thats all the way in Pueblo


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:52 AM~12409019
> *SWIPH gots EVERYTHING!!!
> IN HIS FRONT YARD.  :biggrin:
> *


*****-- all my 65 stuff is on the east side of the house :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm out too fellas talk to ya later


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 12 2008, 02:52 AM~12409017
> *Cool talking to u mybe we can meet one day
> *



Fa sho man!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:53 AM~12409020
> *oh homeboy was saying half way and I was like fuck thats all the way in Pueblo
> *


Well that will work to :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:53 AM~12409025
> ******-- all my 65 stuff is on the east side of the house :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I don't think I saw that side :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:49 AM~12409003
> *He was there a bunch of times havin us do little shit for him. Made sump compressor mounts- bent some tube-- cut some braccets-- all kinds of little shit. HHe nevermentioned anything bout gettin the cutlass bac though-- the one thing he was tryin to get was a 1984 ford courier- he wanted to trade a bunch of tools for it. I know it sounds funny- but for reals-- a ford courier, it was puke yellow :biggrin:
> 
> He was roccin a TRADITIONS plaque on his dash in his tahoe everytime he showed up- and that was in JUNE-- thast why I asked when he got with yall
> *


yea we were Traditions for a long time but the guys in Cali were stallin' on things and it was time for us to keep rollin' with or without them. it was kind of like a business move that was better for us. i hooked up Tony from Citywide here on lay it low trying to buy a hood for my fleetwood and we clicked right away.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 01:55 AM~12409037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I don't think I saw that side  :biggrin:
> *


Cause it aint lit up over there-- gotta try and keep the 65 and my 64 Hidden fROm peeps  :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:51 AM~12409014
> *Well Ive got some quarter glasses for a 65-- and they are FOR SALE :biggrin:
> 
> SO- if they work for a 66-- then you are in luc CURIOUSDOS
> *


how much?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:57 AM~12409046
> *yea we were Traditions for a long time but the guys in Cali were stallin' on things and it was time for us to keep rollin' with or without them. it was kind of like a business move that was better for us. i hooked up Tony from Citywide here on lay it low trying to buy a hood for my fleetwood and we clicked right away.
> *


SO why does he still roc the TRADITIONS PLAQUE? 

and whats up on them quarter glasses-- you gonna chec and see if they are the same and hit me up??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 01:59 AM~12409051
> *how much?
> *


I guess we posted at the same time-- 
ANyways-- Ill take 150 for the pair.. Hows that sound??????????/ I jus looked- and there are some in Indiana for 200


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 01:59 AM~12409053
> *SO why does he still roc the TRADITINS PLAQUE?
> 
> and whats up on them quarter glasses-- you gonna chec and see if they are the same and hit me up??
> *


i got that plaque back from him in july or august. like i said he came up on some hard times with his kid so he is not doing much with his S-10 for a while.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

SWIPH....you see that vid that Kev posted?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 02:01 AM~12409063
> *SWIPH....you see that vid that Kev posted?
> *


NOPE-- post it again


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:01 AM~12409062
> *i got that plaque back from him in july or august. like i said he came up on some hard times with his kid so he is not doing much with his S-10 for a while.
> *


Thats cool.

and ya- I talked with him bout his son-- THats awful.. I hope everything gets better..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 01:12 AM~12408380
> *CHUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:00 AM~12409059
> *I guess we posted at the same time--
> ANyways-- Ill take 150 for the pair..  Hows that sound??????????/ I jus looked- and there are some in Indiana for 200
> *


that sounds good to me. it just might take me a few days cuz i have to buy a trailer tommorrow for my side business. i should have the cash pretty quick though. but i do want them.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i have the 1/4 glass on both sides but i dont have the chrome trim to put the rubber strips in. i was told that you cant take that trim off of the glass.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 12:52 AM~12408671
> *whats good SIKSIX? your name is Chris right? mine is as well. i am the one that ended up with Cipies 66
> *


My cousin owned that car 12 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:04 AM~12409085
> *that sounds good to me. it just might take me a few days cuz i have to buy a trailer tommorrow for my side business. i should have the cash pretty quick though. but i do want them.
> *



DOnt trip homie-- Ill get em out of my shed-- they wont go anywhere.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:07 AM~12409104
> *My cousin owned that car 12 years ago :biggrin:
> *


so do you know who put the g-body steering wheel in it?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS A MUTHAFUCCA HUH-- I loe craccin jokes on chucs mumblin ass- this will definetly come up at the next meeting :biggrin:
> 
> 
> He cracs jokes- so I crac jokes- thats how it works :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Aight...time to hit the sack.

Later RIDAHZ!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:07 AM~12409104
> *My cousin owned that car 12 years ago :biggrin:
> *


when it was purple?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:09 AM~12409114
> *DOnt trip homie-- Ill get em out of my shed-- they wont go anywhere.
> *


cool, thanks bro.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:09 AM~12409117
> *so do you know who put the g-body steering wheel in it?
> *


HEres how it goes. OR CLOSE TO IT-LOL
My cousin sold it to this ***** fROm Cali-- then he traded it to a northern memeber of RO- then he traded it to a southern RO member- then he traded it to Cippy- well the ***** that traded it to the Northern RO member probably kept his gay ass GRANT steering wheel- and put a Gbody in it so he could :biggrin: 


You need a steerin wheel to or what??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 02:12 AM~12409132
> *Aight...time to hit the sack.
> 
> Later RIDAHZ!!!
> *


i hear ya. this time i am serious. i am out.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:12 AM~12409133
> *when it was purple?
> *



YUP-- it sure was- I actualy hooked my cousin up with it-- I drove it across town-- lookin like barney- and it didnt even have no fROnt springs in it-- I was laughin my ass off the whole way :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:14 AM~12409142
> *HEres how it goes.  OR CLOSE TO IT-LOL
> My cousin sold it to this ***** fROm Cali-- then he traded it to a northern memeber of RO- then he traded it to a southern RO member- then he traded it to Cippy- well the ***** that traded it to the Northern RO member probably kept his gay ass GRANT steering wheel- and put a Gbody in it so he could :biggrin:
> You need a steerin wheel to or what??
> *


wiat a minute :angry: i have my wood grain grant in it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:14 AM~12409147
> *i hear ya. this time i am serious. i am out.
> *


This was the basic blac grant that you buy to put in a mini truc before you even lower it when you are like 16 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:16 AM~12409155
> *another post- LOOK- BELOW :biggrin:
> *


after working 4-midnight its hard to come home and go right to sleep. plus LIL is kind of addicting


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:18 AM~12409166
> *after working 4-midnight its herd to come home and go right to sleep. plus LIL is kind of addicting
> *


WELL- IM glad we could put some pages in on here today0 I WAS GETTIN KINDA UPSET :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:16 AM~12409155
> *This was the basic blac grant that you buy to put in a mini truc before you even lower it when you are like 16 :biggrin:
> *


so..... are you saying that a wood grain is not gay?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:19 AM~12409173
> *so are you saying that a wood grain is not gay?
> *



NOT AS GAY :biggrin: 

I think Impalas should have OG steering wheels in them- but since yours didnt have one when you got it-- youve got a PASS for now :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:21 AM~12409177
> *NOT AS GAY :biggrin:
> 
> I think Impalas should have OG steering wheels in them- but since yours didnt have one when you got it-- youve got a PASS for now :biggrin:
> *


no it did have an og wheel but remember it has a g-body steering column and it didnt look right.
i plan on putting an impala column back in though


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:23 AM~12409184
> *no it did have an og wheel but remember it has a g-body steering column and it didnt look right.
> i plan on putting an impala column back in though
> *


IT HAD A GBODY COLUMN WITH A ^^ WHEEL? I dont know who did that gay ass hti well- the ***** that owned it probably di- cause his idea of custom on every car up until then was tailight covers-tinted windows and some bumps--LOL

SO-- do you need a steering column-and wheel- or jus a column?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im goin to bed-- Ive gotta get up kinda early..


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just a column. from what i understand somone put a g-body column in it for the tilt but the tilt doesnt even work.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 02:27 AM~12409194
> *Im goin to bed--  Ive gotta get up kinda early..
> *


cool, we will talk more about this tommorrow.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 02:28 AM~12409201
> *cool, we will talk more about this tommorrow.
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!

DAMN, SWIPH AND I CLOSED THIS BITCH OUT THIS MORNING AND NOBODY ELSE HAS BEEN ON HERE SINCE?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 11 2008, 08:32 AM~12398836
> *WHats up bROther-- whats goin on wit ya
> *


What up my *****? How is shit up there?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 10:35 AM~12410227
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> 
> DAMN, SWIPH AND I CLOSED THIS BITCH OUT THIS MORNING AND NOBODY ELSE HAS BEEN ON HERE SINCE?
> *


THey make those chrome 1/4 glass pieces new from hubbard impala parts. Mine were bad and i replaced them so the rubber could go in.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good everyone!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

Good mornonig CO


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 08:35 AM~12410227
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> 
> DAMN, SWIPH AND I CLOSED THIS BITCH OUT THIS MORNING AND NOBODY ELSE HAS BEEN ON HERE SINCE?
> *


WHat up pimpin-- we put in a little bit of work las night *****. We wasnt killin it-- but SIX-MH-CURIOUS-THIRTMAX-and SWIPH was n the board las night bringin our topic bac alive for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 12 2008, 10:10 AM~12411097
> *THey make those chrome 1/4 glass pieces new from hubbard impala parts. Mine were bad and i replaced them so the rubber could go in.
> *


How much are they????????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 12 2008, 12:12 AM~12408380
> *CHUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 12:27 PM~12411270
> *How much are they????????
> *


www.impalaparts.com $79.95 for the pair


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:11 PM~12413297
> *Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Big L Dawg, that's coming along nicely! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 12 2008, 10:10 AM~12411097
> *THey make those chrome 1/4 glass pieces new from hubbard impala parts. Mine were bad and i replaced them so the rubber could go in.
> *


so you can take them off the glass?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 12 2008, 02:58 PM~12413684
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 03:00 PM~12413701
> *so you can take them off the glass?
> *


*I did on the 4 rag.*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 03:12 PM~12413828
> *What up Peeps :biggrin:
> *


*Q~VO LE primo!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 04:13 PM~12413843
> *Q~VO LE primo!
> *



Chillen listenin to Some Oldies and looking shit up for my car. And you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 12 2008, 11:47 AM~12412093
> *www.impalaparts.com                        $79.95 for the pair
> *


thats not bad.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 03:50 PM~12413618
> *Damn Big L Dawg, that's coming along nicely! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro but once I get the tank on there it'll really take shape but the finish product should be really nice :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* painloc21*, SWIPH

What up *****-- whats good wit ya-- I seen you was up early today jus like yesterday--LOL

Tomorow is gonna be a good day-- should be ready to lift your body off the chassis HOPEFULLY by lunch time-- its gonna depend on if this girl comes over tonight or not :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats Good Swiph?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 03:28 PM~12413990
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: painloc21, SWIPH
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU LIVE ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 03:18 PM~12413894
> *Chillen listenin to Some Oldies and looking shit up for my car. And you?
> *


*Chillen bRO.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 03:39 PM~12414097
> *DAMN YOU LIVE ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:
> *


*He's a prisoner of his own house :0 *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:11 PM~12413297
> *Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I CAN SEE IT FINISHED HOW YOU WERE SAYING WILL BE BAD ASS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 03:25 PM~12413966
> *Thanks bro but once I get the tank on there it'll really take shape but the finish product should be really nice :biggrin:
> *


*Keep us posted :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 03:40 PM~12414113
> *He's a prisoner of his own house :0
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY, HE NEEDS TO BREAK FREE I CAN BE GONE ALL DAY AND I CAN BET WHEN I LOG ON HES THERE :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 03:30 PM~12414010
> *Whats Good Swiph?
> *


Not much-- jus tryin to get things done

WHATS GOOD wit you homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 04:28 PM~12413990
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: painloc21, SWIPH
> 
> ...



Sounds good bro. Yeah i had to get up early today was my mommas B day so i had to go spend the morning with her.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 03:58 PM~12414299
> *Sounds good bro. Yeah i had to get up early today was my mommas B day so i had to go spend the morning with her.
> *


THat mus have been fun :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 04:41 PM~12414123
> *Keep us posted :cheesy:
> *


You know I will


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 05:03 PM~12414351
> *THat mus have been fun :biggrin:
> *


It was cool. We had allot of laughs. Remember to take pics as the car progresses!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 12 2008, 05:00 PM~12413701
> *so you can take them off the glass?
> *


Yeah, I tried to do it myself with no luck. So, i took it some where to have it done.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 04:07 PM~12414391
> *It was cool. We had allot of laughs. Remember to take pics as the car progresses!
> *



OF COURSE homie-- I TAKE PICS OF EVERYTHING-- Im a picture taken muthafucca. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:11 PM~12413297
> *Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.
> 
> 
> ...


bikes looking good homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 12 2008, 05:43 PM~12414767
> *bikes looking good homie
> *


thanks chris


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 05:24 PM~12414566
> *OF  COURSE homie-- I TAKE PICS OF EVERYTHING-- Im a picture taken muthafucca.  :biggrin:
> *



Hows the cancer look on the floor pans? Is it gonna take allot of work on those or is it minor? Take some pics of that too.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 05:48 PM~12415362
> *Hows the cancer look on the floor pans? Is it gonna take allot of work on those or is it minor? Take some pics of that too.
> *


I will have pics of everything *****. ANd ya- the passenger looks pretty bad-- but aint nothin that cant be fixed 
once I get the body off- Ill be able to go over it more.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Om runnin to grab me a movie and some carnitas-- Ill be bac in a while- before 8 of course :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12415622
> *I will have pics of everything *****. ANd ya- the passenger looks pretty bad-- but aint nothin that cant be fixed
> once I get the body off- Ill be able to go over it more.
> *


Thats what i was afraid of. But Fucc it better to find out about it now and take care of it then leave it for latter!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:07 AM~12408738
> *This is why my stomach is growing my woman cooked this for lunch yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF I need to check my messages more often because I missed the invite and I didn't find it when I checked so Michelle must have deleted before I checked :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 12 2008, 07:33 PM~12415769
> *WTF I need to check my messages more often because I missed the invite and I didn't find it when I checked so Michelle must have deleted before I checked :0
> *


That is exactly what happened you need to tell her something :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 AM~12408030
> *He should be happy any one even invited his 1 HIT WONDER ASS!
> *


hey thatz the jam though!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Fes. What did you think of that fight for the troops? I hate Josh Koschecc but DAMN he handed ol boy his ass :roflmao: and did you see Corey hills leg break!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2008, 08:03 PM~12415997
> *hey thatz the jam though!!!
> *


Yeah that jam is tight though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 08:09 PM~12416023
> *What up Fes. What did you think of that fight for the troops? I hate Josh Koschecc but DAMN he handed ol boy his ass  :roflmao:  and did you see Corey hills leg break!
> *


Yea I had recorded it on my DVR and I watched it last night!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: My girl kept telling me to turn it off cuz of homies leg and when homie got knocked the fuck out by Josh... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: couple of fools got their asses handed to them that night!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX,* painloc21*, SWIPH


That fool GODS SON is a fuccin joke huh Wedo. I jus got bac with my movies oand my carnitas- and before I go to start eatin-- I had to chec and see if he TRIED to come bac-- and of course he did- His shitis a joke. I saw you in there laughin at him with his HYPOCRITAL shit--- I can even believe that fool thinks he is even hangin in the game with his shit rhymes. I mean- I aint no rapper- but I know I can hold my own and let shit fly hot- but that fools shit is garbage-- I cant believe he really thinks hes doin somethin..

and so yall others dont have to go search for it- incase you are interested like FES sometimes is- heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420699&st=200

If hes clownin == then give him his pROps-- but if hes not- well Ill take car of that :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Swiph how far away from the front shock hole do you drill for the cylinders on a impala x frame ? Its out ward away from the hole isnt it i just dont know how far away to get the cylinder centered


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 12 2008, 08:08 PM~12416433
> *Swiph how far away from the front shock hole do you drill for the cylinders on a impala x frame  ? Its out ward away from the hole isnt it i just dont know how far away to get the cylinder centered
> *


I cant tell you the exact measurement- but put it like this-- come straight up through the shoc hole perfectly- then tilt the cylinder inward so now the original straight up hole is on the edge of the cylinder.. does this make sense?

Of course you cant do this in reality without cutting -- a whole-- Im just sayin in theory. that way you know where to put it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12416051
> *Yea I had recorded it on my DVR and I watched it last night!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: My girl kept telling me to turn it off cuz of homies leg and when homie got knocked the fuck out by Josh... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: couple of fools got their asses handed to them that night!!!
> *


yeah that was a violent card!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 08:27 PM~12416173
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, FIRMEX, painloc21, SWIPH
> That fool GODS SON is a fuccin joke huh Wedo. I jus got bac with my movies oand my carnitas- and before I go to start eatin-- I had to chec and see if he TRIED to come bac-- and  of course he did- His shitis a joke. I saw you in there laughin at him with his HYPOCRITAL shit--- I can even believe that fool thinks he is even hangin in the game with his shit rhymes. I mean- I aint no rapper- but I know I can hold my own and let shit fly hot- but that fools shit is garbage-- I cant believe he really thinks hes doin somethin..
> ...



Cuzz dont even know what a stanza is :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 08:25 PM~12416549
> *Cuzz dont even know what a stanza is :uh:
> *


Ya- that fool is way off his medication-- cause his whole thought pROcess is cracced out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, *fesboogie*, ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos

WHat up- FES BOOGIE up in this bitch now huh-- whats good wit ya.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 09:41 PM~12416641
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie, ROLLERZONLY 719, curiousdos
> 
> ...


nuthin' I was actually over there readin' them verses... he ain't got you, but he's tryin' and I got to give him some props for that... :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll holla at everyone tomorrow though...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 PM~12416712
> *nuthin' I was actually over there readin' them verses... he ain't got you, but he's tryin' and I got to give him some props for that...  :dunno:
> *



Thanks homie.
And ya- Im glad hes steppin upto the plate to-- but sometimes ya jus gota give up tryin to blast on somebody-- I mean only garfield has nine lives  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2008, 07:03 PM~12415997
> *hey thatz the jam though!!!
> *


*I would have to agree  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 12 2008, 09:14 PM~12416912
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther. You get that money?  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

hno: hno: hno: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good fellas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:24 PM~12417010
> *Whats good fellas?
> *


*
What's the word in LJ Larry?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:24 PM~12417016
> *
> What's the word in LJ Larry?
> *


Nothing homie really everyone just works and goes home  I heard some fools outside the window drag racing here on the highway I'm at work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21*


*What's cracken ugly and uglier?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:19 PM~12416969
> *What's good bROther. You get that money?
> *


NOPE- sure didnt- are you passin some out or what :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:25 PM~12417025
> *Nothing homie really everyone just works and goes home   I heard some fools outside the window drag racing here on the highway I'm at work
> *


*Must be nice to work and get paid to be on LIL :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 10:25 PM~12417028
> *NOPE- sure didnt- are you passin some out or what :biggrin:
> *


Where the fuck is that line at I need to stand in it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:25 PM~12417027
> *AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> 
> 
> ...


all I can think of when I see thier names side by side is Wedo punchin the gas and almost runnin Ralph over
:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 09:25 PM~12417028
> *NOPE- sure didnt- are you passin some out or what :biggrin:
> *


*******, you know how much ferria I lost on that fight. I am just paying my debts, and you wanna ask a broke ****** for money :angry: CHRISTmas is over for me  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:26 PM~12417035
> *Must be nice to work and get paid to be on LIL :biggrin:
> *


It's okay but my scenerey is this screen yours is Las Vegas and everywhere else you get to travel to


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:25 PM~12417027
> *AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> 
> 
> ...


Damn why i gott be uglier? Thats fucced up holmes :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:28 PM~12417055
> *******, you know how much ferria I lost on that fight. I am just paying my debts, and you wanna ask a broke ****** for money :angry: CHRISTmas is over for me
> *


My bad for my post :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:27 PM~12417041
> *Where the fuck is that line at I need to stand in it :biggrin:
> *


*You don't even show up for our part time job that you and I started picking up cans and bottles, so you must have the trees in the back yard gROwing again :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:28 PM~12417059
> *It's okay but my scenerey is this screen yours is Las Vegas and everywhere else you get to travel to
> *


*True  :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:30 PM~12417069
> *You don't even show up for our part time job that you and I started picking up cans and bottles, so you must have the trees in the back yard gROwing again :cheesy:
> *


I'm on the side of the road still on a labtop the batmobile broke down so I picked up as many cans as were around it and thats all


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 12 2008, 09:29 PM~12417062
> *Damn why i gott be uglier? Thats fucced up holmes :biggrin:
> *


*I didn't put them in any particular order. Ralph could have been the uglier one :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:30 PM~12417074
> *True    :biggrin:
> *


atleast your honest


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:31 PM~12417076
> *I'm on the side of the road still on a labtop the batmobile broke down so I picked up as many cans as were around it and thats all
> *


*So that's why you haven't picked me up. Thanks for the memo :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:32 PM~12417102
> *atleast your honest
> *


*Sometimes a person needs to be slapped with a reality check.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:33 PM~12417108
> *So that's why you haven't picked me up. Thanks for the memo :angry:
> *


I was gonna pm you but that damn thick chick topic got me mesmorized until just now :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *OVERTIME*, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss, painloc21, *CHANGING MINDZ*

*Ivan and Ralph haven't said anything. They must still be catching up :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:34 PM~12417122
> *I was gonna pm you but that damn thick chick topic got me mesmorized until just now :0
> *


*That's the best topic on LIL, hands down! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:36 PM~12417142
> *That's the best topic on LIL, hands down! :biggrin:
> *


damn straight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:36 PM~12417148
> *damn hard
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:37 PM~12417153
> *:uh:
> *


Hey wtf


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:36 PM~12417142
> *That's the best topic on LIL, hands down! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DID ANYONE GET THAT COLORADO CALENDER YET?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 10:41 PM~12417197
> *:0 DID ANYONE GET THAT COLORADO CALENDER YET?
> *


He told me it was in transport and should be here soon and he's gonna send me our copies as soon as they arrive


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:28 PM~12417055
> *******, you know how much ferria I lost on that fight. I am just paying my debts, and you wanna ask a broke ****** for money :angry: CHRISTmas is over for me
> *


AND THANKS FOR MY PRESENT- GREATELY  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:42 PM~12417207
> *He told me it was in transport and should be here soon and he's gonna send me our copies as soon as they arrive
> *


WELL TO EVERYONE THAT GOT THERE CAR IN BIG UPS CAUSE THATS SOMETHING BIG TO HAVE YOUR CAR IN A MAG, OR CALENDER, CAUSE THEY GOT TO LOOK AT YOUR RIDES ALL MONTH LONG :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 09:48 PM~12417278
> *AND THANKS FOR MY PRESENT- GREATELY   :biggrin:
> *


*It's the best I could give you bROther.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 09:49 PM~12417288
> *WELL TO EVERYONE THAT GOT THERE CAR IN BIG UPS CAUSE THATS SOMETHING BIG TO HAVE YOUR CAR IN A MAG, OR CALENDER, CAUSE THEY GOT TO LOOK AT YOUR RIDES ALL MONTH LONG :0
> *


*It still trips me out to see ROLLERZ ONLY as your car club. Damn it feels good to have a bROther like you in our fam  

Disclosure: NO GAY SHIT INTENDED*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:51 PM~12417319
> *It still trips me out to see ROLLERZ ONLY as your car club. Damn it feels good to have a bROther like you in our fam
> 
> Disclosure: NO GAY SHIT INTENDED
> *


 :roflmao: NO ****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:42 PM~12417207
> *He told me it was in transport and should be here soon and he's gonna send me our copies as soon as they arrive
> *


*So we get a free one? :cheesy: Who is in it fROm MH L Dawg?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 PM~12417288
> *WELL TO EVERYONE THAT GOT THERE CAR IN BIG UPS CAUSE THATS SOMETHING BIG TO HAVE YOUR CAR IN A MAG, OR CALENDER, CAUSE THEY GOT TO LOOK AT YOUR RIDES ALL MONTH LONG :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:50 PM~12417297
> *It's the best I could give you bROther.
> *


bROther-- I wish you only knew how much it really is apreciated. I was shocced when I saw the sticcer on the box though :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:52 PM~12417335
> *So we get a free one? :cheesy:  Who is in it fROm MH L Dawg?
> *


Sorry I have no pull to give you a free one,all of us :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I AM PROUD TO BE A MEMBER AND THIS YEAR IN UTAH WILL BE THE BEST FOR ME EVER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 09:54 PM~12417349
> *I AM PROUD TO BE A MEMBER AND THIS YEAR IN UTAH WILL BE THE BEST FOR ME EVER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 09:53 PM~12417345
> *bROther-- I wish you only knew how much it really is apreciated. I was shocced when I saw the sticcer on the box though :0
> *


*That is a small cost for what it's worth and can do for you.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, cl1965ss, painloc21, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX

*So what's the word on New Years Yall*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 09:59 PM~12417397
> *That is a small cost for what it's worth and can do for you.
> *


*THANK YOU*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12417415
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, cl1965ss, painloc21, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX
> 
> So what's the word on New Years Yall
> *


I have to work until midnight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 PM~12417423
> *I have to work until midnight
> *


*Fuck that QUIT! :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:00 PM~12417415
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, cl1965ss, painloc21, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX
> 
> So what's the word on New Years Yall
> *


PARTY AT MY HOUSE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:01 PM~12417427
> *Fuck that QUIT! :biggrin:
> *


Hell I wish I could I even work on thanksgiving I work for christmas pretty much all the holidays I get lucky once in a while and get one off


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 13 2008, 12:00 AM~12417415
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, cl1965ss, painloc21, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX
> 
> So what's the word on New Years Yall
> *


first thing is,I am staying away from the wife, the last new year we spent together she got pregnant! So everything else is good for me. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12417436
> *Hell I wish I could I even work on thanksgiving I work for christmas pretty much all the holidays I get lucky once in a while and get one off
> *



You get paid for that though....like extra pay??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12417434
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 10:03 PM~12417458
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 11:03 PM~12417448
> *You get paid for that though....like extra pay??
> *


Double time and a half so not too bad


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12417472
> *:biggrin:
> *



Are you allowed to drink?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 12 2008, 10:03 PM~12417444
> *first thing is,I am staying away from the wife, the last new year we spent together she got pregnant! So everything else is good for me. :biggrin:
> *


*Too much tequila :dunno: :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12417473
> *Double time and a half so not too bad
> *



Yea that makes it somewhat worth it...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 10:02 PM~12417434
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


*Too bad you don't live in Denver :angry: Longmont is out of hand, way too damn far*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:05 PM~12417473
> *Double time and a half so not too bad
> *


*Damn $85 an hour on the holidays   *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12417501
> *Too bad you don't live in Denver :angry: Longmont is out of hand, way too damn far
> *



Don't you got LIMO service?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:09 PM~12417501
> *Too bad you don't live in Denver :angry: Longmont is out of hand, way too damn far
> *


LONGMONT IS ONLY 20min north of denver-- stop trippin :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 10:10 PM~12417514
> *Don't you got LIMO service?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:10 PM~12417511
> *Damn $85 an hour on the holidays
> *


double time n a half for me makes it like 9 bux an hour


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 10:11 PM~12417530
> *LONGMONT IS ONLY 20min north of denver-- stop trippin :biggrin:
> *



*20 mins fROm the most northern tip :angry: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:11 PM~12417532
> *double time n a half for me makes it like 9 bux an hour
> *




Shiiiiiiit....you can work at Mc D's and make more than that on a holiday. And you don't do frame offs on Elco's workin at Mc D's :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:11 PM~12417532
> *double time n a half for me makes it like 9 bux an hour
> *


*Now ur trying to be a little to humble *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12417532
> *double time n a half for me makes it like 9 bux an hour
> *


So, there overpaying you for the holidays?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 11:13 PM~12417547
> *Shiiiiiiit....you can work at Mc D's and make more than that on a holiday. And you don't do frame offs on Elco's workin at Mc D's  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:12 PM~12417543
> *20 mins fROm the most northern tip :angry:
> *



20 min fROm 120th :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 12 2008, 11:14 PM~12417559
> *
> 
> So, there overpaying you for the holidays?
> *


yup and underpaid the rest of the time


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12417543
> *20 mins fROm the most northern tip :angry:
> *



I think it was only about 10 mins from SWIPHs to my crib


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:14 AM~12417570
> *yup and underpaid the rest of the time
> *


You know we all could be so lucky making that kinda loot. :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 10:15 PM~12417572
> *I think it was only about 10 mins from SWIPHs to my crib
> *


SEE pRezO-- that aint shit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 10:15 PM~12417572
> *I think it was only about 10 mins from SWIPHs to my crib
> *


*No one asked you :angry: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS WAS AT A PEP BOYS THIS SUMMER ME AND TWO OF MY KIDS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 10:18 PM~12417614
> *SEE pRezO-- that aint shit :biggrin:
> *


*He wasn't in the conversation so his statement has been omitted :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:19 PM~12417618
> *No one asked you :angry:
> *


*****-- hes one of us- hes already learned that you aint gota be asked shit to speak up :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THEY HELPED ME OUT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 10:20 PM~12417630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like your son was looking over at the bikini contest :0 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:20 PM~12417634
> *He wasn't in the conversation so his statement has been omitted :cheesy:
> *


so you're pullin rank huh :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12417643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about make it a family affair


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12417643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's what's up, start them out young :biggrin: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12417649
> *Looks like your son was looking over at the bikini contest :0
> *


THERE WAS A GIRL THERE WITH A POWER WHEELS CUSTOM HE WAS CHECKING OUT :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 12 2008, 10:22 PM~12417651
> *so you're pullin rank huh :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*No, never........you know I don't ROll like that! Unless I absolutely HAVE to.*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 10:24 PM~12417679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12417618
> *No one asked you :angry:
> *




:biggrin: 


I'm just tryin to get the party moved a little closer. Since I have no RANK to pull


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 11:24 PM~12417679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my first time seeing the beauty board your all stash with pics homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 10:24 PM~12417678
> *No, never........you know I don't ROll like that! Unless I absolutely HAVE to.
> *


I know *****- your name aint FAT ROB

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 11:22 PM~12417657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a clean ass caddy...is there a RO Chapter in Utah?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 11:27 PM~12417713
> *Thats a clean ass caddy...is there a RO Chapter in Utah?
> *


there will be and Phillipa is the king of that chapter :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:24 PM~12417678
> *No, never........you know I don't ROll like that! Unless I absolutely HAVE to.
> *


Only if the time of the meetings interferes with BRONCOS FOOTBALL!!

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 12 2008, 10:27 PM~12417713
> *Thats a clean ass caddy...is there a RO Chapter in Utah?
> *


THERE WILL BE BY NEXT SUMMER, EVERYONE IS GETTING THERE CARS TOGETHER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 11:31 PM~12417749
> *THERE WILL BE BY NEXT SUMMER, EVERYONE IS GETTING THERE CARS TOGETHER
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOCAL PICNIC OUT HERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Utah doing it like that I'm cruising the elco up there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12413297
> *Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i came up here to see where swiph went to hide from the freestyle topic didnt expect to see this


thats fucking nice man what did it start out as?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 12 2008, 11:41 PM~12417840
> *damn i came up here to see where swiph went to hide from the freestyle topic didnt expect to see this
> thats fucking nice man  what did it start out as?
> *


It started out as a yamaha xs650


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:38 PM~12417818
> *damn Utah doing it like that I'm cruising the elco up there
> *


COME ON DOWN I JUST FEEL LIKE POSTING PICTURES


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:44 PM~12417856
> *It started out as a yamaha xs650
> *


that red one you bought 

:0 fucker came along way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 12 2008, 11:46 PM~12417880
> *that red one you bought
> 
> :0  fucker came along way
> *


Oh no I sold that one that was a yamaha virago this is a yamaha xs650
here is how it started life out for me anyway it was built as a cafe racer or a flat track racer








Then I broke her down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is what she looks like today with parts home made by me


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12413297
> *Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *nittygritty*




:wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:49 PM~12417907
> *Oh no I sold that one that was a yamaha virago this is a yamaha xs650
> here is how it started life out for me anyway it was built as a cafe racer or a flat track racer
> 
> ...


that thing was ugly as hell


still came a long way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 12 2008, 11:56 PM~12417972
> *that thing was ugly as hell
> still came a long way
> *


Will look way better in a month or so I'll keep posting pics if you want to see em keep up with the hardknock bobber topic thats where I usually post the pics of this


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn, I had NO ideah Utah did it like that! I am amazed  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 12 2008, 11:06 PM~12418060
> *Damn, I had NO ideah Utah did it like that! I am amazed
> *


THERE IS ALOT OUT HERE AND WE ALL GET TOGETHER ITS GOOD TO HIT THEM STREETS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANOTHER PICNIC LAST YEAR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 PM~12417907
> *Oh no I sold that one that was a yamaha virago this is a yamaha xs650
> here is how it started life out for me anyway it was built as a cafe racer or a flat track racer
> 
> ...


THATS CRAZY HOW YOU BUILT THAT BIKE, NICE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 12 2008, 10:41 PM~12417840
> *damn i came up here to see where swiph went to hide from the freestyle topic didnt expect to see this
> thats fucking nice man  what did it start out as?
> *



Yous a fool *****. you gotta atleast typ a little more so I have somethin to work with :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 13 2008, 12:15 AM~12418133
> *THATS CRAZY HOW YOU BUILT THAT BIKE, NICE
> *


Wait until it's done :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > ]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12418171
> *YOU WORKED ON THAT CAR? I REALLY LIKED IT THOUGHT IT WAS CLEAN SO I SNAPPED THIS PICTURE
> *


Ya- I did the set up in it- but I didnt do the reinforcement-- he went to the local longmont hac to have him slap some metal on it. Its a shame to- cause with it always up in the air on 3- it shows the frame all kinds- and the welds are awful- no molding- I even told him Id fix it for him and atleast mold it but he said fuc it- it was already painted. I hate to talk like this on a bROther-- but I cant have anyone thinkin I did that shit-- IT WOULD RUIN MY NAME- my work aint nothin like that


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 12:18 AM~12418165
> *Yous a fool *****. you gotta atleast typ a little more so I have somethin to work with :biggrin:
> *


it aint my fault i can kill ya with 4 lines bro :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Swiph when you mold a frame or basically grind down the welds what do you use to grind them down I seen some that are all molded smooth and ready for chrome I mean they probably need polishing but the welds were grinded down and not all cut in like a grinder would do?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:27 AM~12418254
> *Hey Swiph when you mold a frame or basically grind down the welds what do you use to grind them down I seen some that are all molded smooth and ready for chrome I mean they probably need polishing but the welds were grinded down and not all cut in like a grinder would do?
> *


most of the time they grind them down with a regular grinder then finish them off with a roloc disc or something similiar


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Dec 12 2008, 11:26 PM~12418247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 12:36 AM~12418325
> *far from killin-- but doin better than most :biggrin:
> PM SENT
> *


doing good enough you havent come back


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 12 2008, 11:35 PM~12418316
> *most of the time they grind them down with a regular grinder   then  finish them off with a roloc disc or something similiar
> *


you are pretty much on point- I dont like the rolocs for frame edges though- and it takes more than jus takin the tool to the fram and grindin away to make em pretty in ewvery way. Meanin- I have see alot of peeps make em smooth- BUT WAVY AS A mUTHAFUCCIN OCEAN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *303hyna*

Whtas up Booty Kit girl :biggrin: 

When we gona juice up that Monte


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 01:33 AM~12418669
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, 303hyna
> 
> ...


That don't sound right :cheesy: j/k


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:36 AM~12418684
> *That don't sound right :cheesy: j/k
> *


SHit- she got a botty kit jus layin around-- Im tryin to get her to go ahead and put it on here monte :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 01:38 AM~12418700
> *SHit- she got a botty kit jus layin around-- Im tryin to get her to go ahead and put it on here monte :biggrin:
> *


what year of monte?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:39 AM~12418705
> *what year of monte?
> *


like an 85 if I remember correctly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 01:46 AM~12418734
> *like an 85 if I remember correctly
> *


Too much plastic on the bumper of montes the booty kit won't look right unless the bottom of the booty kit is painted to match the car thats just my opinion


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 12:49 AM~12418748
> *Too much plastic on the bumper of montes the booty kit won't look right unless the bottom of the booty kit is painted to match the car thats just my opinion
> *


Thats some good input larry== that does sound like a good way to acomplish that task.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 01:55 AM~12418771
> *Thats some good input larry== that does sound like a good way to acomplish that task.
> *


This head I got on my shoulders isn't just for looks :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:01 AM~12418800
> *This head I got on my shoulders isn't just for looks :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Daaaaammnnnn....the battery in the six is dead :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 13 2008, 02:03 AM~12418810
> *Daaaaammnnnn....the battery in the six is dead :angry:
> *


Where was you finning to go now?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 13 2008, 01:02 AM~12418805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 fuckn Larry your crazy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:04 AM~12418814
> *Where was you finning to go now?
> *



No where...to fucken late. To fucken cold. But I wanted to start it up regularly so I can quit buyin a new battery every summer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 01:01 AM~12418800
> *This head I got on my shoulders isn't just for looks :cheesy:
> *


You got me laughin wit that one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im jus curious- why are the times on all our post of different hours when posted within minutes of each other. I mean I know my computer is an hour behind-- but I see some of Larrys post sayin 2am already


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't know...seems like all the posts are an hour ahead of the time on my comp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 02:13 AM~12418851
> *Im jus curious- why are the times on all our post of different hours when posted within minutes of each other. I mean I know my computer is an hour behind-- but I see some of Larrys post sayin 2am already
> *


Thats because I'm ahead of the game :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 13 2008, 02:09 AM~12418832
> *X2 fuckn Larry your crazy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 01:15 AM~12418860
> *Thats because I'm ahead of the game :biggrin:
> *


SO- what happened to the guy that was suppose to go look at your car :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 01:13 AM~12418851
> *Im jus curious- why are the times on all our post of different hours when posted within minutes of each other. I mean I know my computer is an hour behind-- but I see some of Larrys post sayin 2am already
> *


at work everyones post is a hour ahead but at home everyones post shows the right time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 02:20 AM~12418881
> *SO- what happened to the guy that was suppose to go look at your car :biggrin:
> *


no show no call so I wonder if he was really interested I mean it didn't seem like he was sure he'd show but if I was really interested I'd call homeboy and be like I can't make it today but you know some peeps is a trip


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What up colorado, Larry, Swiph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 02:44 AM~12418986
> *What up colorado, Larry, Swiph
> *


Whats up doggie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 01:33 AM~12418944
> *no show no call so I wonder if he was really interested I mean it didn't seem like he was sure he'd show but if I was really interested I'd call homeboy and be like I can't make it today but you know some peeps is a trip
> *


YA-- alot of bullshitters.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:15 AM~12419068
> *YA-- alot of bullshitters.
> *


Too many


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 01:44 AM~12418986
> *What up colorado, Larry, Swiph
> *


what up pimpin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:16 AM~12419073
> *Too many
> *


I heard that. I was workin a deal on my blazer-- finaly gave in to twhat the guy wanted to happen- and then he bacs out. I was like damn *****- what kind of bitch shit is that.
FAKE ASS FOOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:17 AM~12419082
> *I heard that. I was workin a deal on my blazer-- finaly gave in to twhat the guy wanted to happen- and then he bacs out. I was like damn *****- what kind of bitch shit is that.
> FAKE ASS FOOL
> *


People are a trip bud you have to take the cash when it's in there hand because they change there mind from one minute to the next especially in this lowrider game


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 03:19 AM~12419086
> *People are a trip bud you have to take the cash when it's in there hand because they change there mind from one minute to the next especially in this lowrider game
> *


The elco should have sold along time ago.... People are just not spending money these days.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:19 AM~12419086
> *People are a trip bud you have to take the cash when it's in there hand because they change there mind from one minute to the next especially in this lowrider game
> *


Ya - this was a trade deal for that Rag 8 I posted up a while bac- no cash..

AS far as cash goes- why you think I was makin a deal at this time las night-- I wasnt lettin the cash get away fROm me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 03:20 AM~12419091
> *The elco should have sold along time ago.... People are just not spending money these days.
> *


yeah thats true but some still are I'd take a decent trade if someone had one


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What you lookin for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:20 AM~12419094
> *Ya - this was a trade deal for that Rag 8 I posted up a while bac- no cash..
> 
> AS far as cash goes- why you think I was makin a deal at this time las night-- I wasnt lettin the cash get away fROm me :biggrin:
> *


I didn't see it post another pic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 02:20 AM~12419091
> *The elco should have sold along time ago.... People are just not spending money these days.
> *


YA- aint that the truth. Bac in May-- I turned down 2 offers of 20grand on my blazer at the GoodGuys show at the Budweiser events center in Loveland- I wasnt sellin it then- I wouldnt have taken 30K for it that day if they offered it. Now Im sellin it- and Im fightin to get 15K- shits drivin me crazy :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 03:22 AM~12419097
> *What you lookin for?
> *


something older but I'm open to any offer the most I can say is no right


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:23 AM~12419102
> *YA- aint that the truth. Bac in May-- I turned down 2 offers of 20grand on my blazer at the GoodGuys show at the Budweiser events center in Loveland- I wasnt sellin it then- I wouldnt have taken 30K for it that day if they offered it. Now Im sellin it- and Im fightin to get 15K- shits drivin me crazy :angry:
> *


Good rides are going cheap man it sux but the same time it's good


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 03:24 AM~12419104
> *something older but I'm open to any offer the most I can say is no right
> *


talk roy into trading ya..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:22 AM~12419099
> *I didn't see it post another pic
> *












I wasnt goin out of my way to make it happen-- SO I aitn trippin. I jus hate howpeople bullshit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 03:25 AM~12419113
> *talk roy into trading ya..... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I'm out but if you have a friend or someone in kansas interested hit me up ask Sean(purple haze) I'm good people


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:23 AM~12419102
> *YA- aint that the truth. Bac in May-- I turned down 2 offers of 20grand on my blazer at the GoodGuys show at the Budweiser events center in Loveland- I wasnt sellin it then- I wouldnt have taken 30K for it that day if they offered it. Now Im sellin it- and Im fightin to get 15K- shits drivin me crazy :angry:
> *


Damn, that hurts just thinkin about it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:21 AM~12419095
> *yeah thats true but some still are I'd take a decent trade if someone had one
> *


YUP- SOME ARE- I sold my 65 las night- and got every penny I was askin for it :biggrin: 

WHen I pulled out the original dealer invoice and the protecto plate- he was like DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 03:26 AM~12419114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Needs alot of work but worth money


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 03:26 AM~12419115
> *:cheesy: I'm out but if you have a friend or someone in kansas interested hit me up ask Sean(purple haze) I'm good people
> *


I know your GOOD homie, i'll keep an eye out for ya, not to much out this way though.  GOOD night brotha


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 13 2008, 02:27 AM~12419117
> *Damn, that hurts just thinkin about it
> *


O well- Im only tryin to sell it to take care of some things- if it doesnt sell- I DEF WONT BE SAD BY ANY MEANS  
It would jus be nice to have the cash right now while Ive got stuff I need to take care of


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 02:28 AM~12419119
> *Needs alot of work but worth money
> *


Ya- but I do metal work-- so It would have cost me bout 3grand to have all NOS metal parts for it-- and my labor to do it- and if this thing had all the metal work done on it and ready for paint- CHA CHING :biggrin: 

but o well- aint happenin now- so fuc him


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *AllHustle NoLove*

What up pRezO- you jus get in fROm playin wit some hoes or what :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 12:33 AM~12418669
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, 303hyna
> 
> ...


Rather work on the regal. Something about the regals I just love. Its an 83 monte :biggrin: 
The bumper kit would look better on the regal. Talkin to Curioudos bout maybe bein in his club. He seems like good people.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

pOST SOME PICS OF THE MONTE IM THINKING ZBOUT SELLING MY 78 MONTE ITS LIFTED BUT IT NEEDS WORK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 13 2008, 08:51 AM~12419660
> *pOST SOME PICS OF THE MONTE  IM THINKING ZBOUT SELLING MY 78 MONTE ITS LIFTED BUT IT NEEDS WORK
> *


IS IT ON KSL? PM SENT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKE CITY RO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:32 AM~12420203
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP B*RO*THER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 13 2008, 02:31 AM~12419129
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Foo, I forgot to log off, I was sleeping by 1:30, tired as fuck.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 13 2008, 09:51 AM~12419660
> *pOST SOME PICS OF THE MONTE  IM THINKING ZBOUT SELLING MY 78 MONTE ITS LIFTED BUT IT NEEDS WORK
> *


Lets see some pics of your ride


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

* TTMFT</span>*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12417423
> *I have to work until midnight
> *


Thatz what I did last year till like 11pm :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 13 2008, 01:07 PM~12420986
> * TTMFT</span>
> *


*

*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 13 2008, 03:49 PM~12421528
> *
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 13 2008, 03:08 PM~12421299
> *Thatz what I did last year till like 11pm :angry:
> *


It's my life story right now I'm always at work for everything. I work Thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 05:44 PM~12422268
> *It's my  life story right now I'm always at work for everything. I work Thanksgiving and Christmas
> *


Damn so u a baller now huh probably wiping your ass with 100 dollar bills


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 13 2008, 05:46 PM~12422278
> *Damn so u a baller now huh probably wiping your ass with 100 dollar bills
> *


no 1 ply toilet paper and only can use 2 sheets at a time so I end up breaking through


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
THHHHHHIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
TOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
THHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup my niccas :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: High Roller, *SIKSIX*
What up Chris?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

calendar website
http://www.inerv.com/index.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Well- since this topic is dead as a muthafucca- Ill go ahead and post my Datsun I posted up here a while bac for sale-
WELL , I SOLD IT :biggrin: 
Im havin a pretty good week- now if my blazer would sell- things would be real good.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:01 AM~12425267
> *Well- since this topic is dead as a muthafucca- Ill go ahead and post my Datsun I posted up here a while bac for sale-
> WELL , I SOLD IT :biggrin:
> Im havin a pretty good week- now if my blazer would sell- things would be real good.
> ...


is that a full size truck because it looks kind of small?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:04 AM~12425275
> *is that a full size truck because it looks kind of small?
> *


Naw homie- My DATSUN is small as fuc. Datsun didnt ever make a FULLSIZE TRUC-- and nissan didnt make one until 2006 or 2007- the NISSAN TITAN.
THis Datsun makes an S-10 look like a fullsize :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:07 AM~12425283
> *Naw homie- My DATSUN is small as fuc. Datsun didnt ever make a FULLSIZE TRUC-- and nissan didnt make one until 2006 or 2007- the NISSAN TITAN.
> THis Datsun makes an S-10 look like a fullsize :biggrin:
> *


yeah after I looked at the pic again I could tell its a small truck its the bed that thru me off its looks long


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:10 AM~12425299
> *yeah after I looked at the pic again I could tell its a small truck its the bed that thru me off its looks long
> *


I guess its the way the pics look- cause its small as fuc-- heres another shot of it.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:14 AM~12425316
> *I guess its the way the pics look- cause its small as fuc-- heres another shot of it.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it had to be the pic because in this pic it looks as small as a chevy luv


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Swiph you selling shit like hotcakes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:16 AM~12425318
> *yeah it had to be the pic because in this pic it looks as small as a chevy luv
> *


Its even smaller than my 75 Chevy Luv-- not drasticaly- but it is smaller :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 13 2008, 09:22 PM~12423644
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: High Roller, SIKSIX
> What up Chris?
> *



Chillen Fe

Its dead up in the CO topic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:19 AM~12425329
> *Its even smaller than my 75 Chevy Luv-- not drasticaly- but it is smaller :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck homie you got a fuckn car lot at your house


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 01:18 AM~12425325
> *Damn Swiph you selling shit like hotcakes
> *



YA-- hopefully the blazer will get some real action soon.
Here it is on the WELD WHEELS- in case you know any ol hot rod guys that aint wantin it n the 22's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:21 AM~12425339
> *fuck homie you got a fuckn car lot at your house
> *


Naw- my Datsun was at my storage lot where my Chevy Luv is- Oh yeah, and I keep my golf cart over there 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, SIKSIX, thirtymax


whats up ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 02:23 AM~12425343
> *YA-- hopefully the blazer will get some real action soon.
> Here it is on the WELD WHEELS- in case you know any ol hot rod guys that aint wantin it n the 22's
> 
> ...


Looks good that thing would look good with some 24s on it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 01:28 AM~12425356
> *Looks good that thing would look good with some 24s on it
> *


YA- I was gonna tuc some 26s on it real hard- jus was waitin to paint it first-- but since I had these 22s layin around that were pretty much brand new- I tossed em on there.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 01:28 AM~12425355
> *RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, SIKSIX, thirtymax
> whats up ?
> *



what up bROther- whats good wit ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 02:32 AM~12425366
> *what up bROther- whats good wit ya
> *



just watchin reruns of livin the low life


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what' s up it is dead


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 02:31 AM~12425362
> *YA- I was gonna tuc some 26s on it real hard- jus was waitin to paint it first-- but since I had these 22s layin around that were pretty much brand new- I tossed em on there.
> 
> 
> ...


if you change wheels make sure there chrome


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 14 2008, 02:36 AM~12425381
> *what' s up it is dead
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 01:37 AM~12425383
> *if you change wheels make sure there chrome
> *


WHat you mean?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 02:38 AM~12425388
> *WHat you mean?
> *


Like the 22s you have on there, there nice and all but would look better chrome I know they were what you had but you know what I mean


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 01:39 AM~12425391
> *Like the 22s you have on there, there nice and all but would look better chrome I know they were what you had but you know what I mean
> *


THose 22 are chrome LArry- and that blac piece comes off the wheel to make em all chrome and gives it a whole nother look. I actualy have the blac piece off right now- to change it up while its parked in the yard for sale.
Peeps think I changed the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- I JUS GOT UP CAUSE I HEARD A CAR Soundin all fuct up out side at the light-- and I looked out the window and its snowin kinda crazy--
Is it snowin where any of yall are at.. 
It looks like we already got a couple inches-- and it wasnt like that bout 45 min ago- streets were clean- now everything is white :angry:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:48 AM~12425409
> *DAMN-- I JUS GOT UP CAUSE I HEARD A CAR Soundin all fuct up out side at the light-- and I looked out the window and its snowin kinda crazy--
> Is it snowin where any of yall are at..
> It looks like we already got a couple inches-- and it wasnt like that bout 45 min ago- streets were clean- now everything is white :angry:
> *


I was just outside like 15 min ago and no snow and its not to cold because I didn't have a sweater or jacket on so I guess that means the snow is coming


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:56 AM~12425428
> *I was just outside like 15 min ago and no snow and its not to cold because I didn't have a sweater or jacket on so I guess that means the snow is coming
> *


Yall mite not get it- its blowin to the west hard in fROnt of my house-- and Im norht east of yall by a long ways....


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

It's snowing like crazy here too. Glad i walked to the store before midnight to pick up my quart of tecate for bed.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 01:58 AM~12425434
> *Yall mite not get it- its blowin to the west hard in fROnt of my house-- and Im norht east of yall by a long ways....
> *


thats good for us then because I don't care for the snow unless I was able to take my kids sleding and I can't do that right now even if I had them for this weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 02:43 AM~12425404
> *THose 22 are chrome LArry- and that blac piece comes off the wheel to make em all chrome and gives it a whole nother look. I actualy have the blac piece off right now- to change it up while its parked in the yard for sale.
> Peeps think I changed the wheels :biggrin:
> *


I went back and looked and they are chrome I thought they had a machined look but I'm talking fat blade chrome wheels


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 02:01 AM~12425439
> *It's snowing like crazy here too. Glad i walked to the store before midnight to pick up my quart of tecate for bed.
> *


damn a beer sounds good right now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:03 AM~12425444
> *I went back and looked and they are chrome I thought they had a machined look but I'm talking fat blade chrome wheels
> *



Ya homie-- Ill see if I can get a pic f the 26s for you to see- they are big blades-- lots of chrome shinin :biggrin: 

and chec this out-- this car right here is worth buyin jus dfor the motor IF IT IS WHAT IT SAYS IT IS
http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/950771362.html


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 04:03 AM~12425447
> *damn a beer sounds good right now
> *


Hell ya, just drank it while watching the ufc on the dvr. Catching up on some tv, watching my drunk wife snore on the couch. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:03 AM~12425447
> *damn a beer sounds good right now
> *


No beer for you fool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 03:04 AM~12425450
> *Ya homie-- Ill see if I can get a pic f the 26s for you to see- they are big blades-- lots of chrome shinin :biggrin:
> 
> and chec this out-- this car right here is worth buyin jus dfor the motor IF IT IS WHAT IT SAYS IT IS
> ...


fuck yeah thats a hell of a motor there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THIS 57 is fuccin sicc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/942784949.html

WISH I HAD THE MONEY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:06 AM~12425455
> *No beer for you fool
> *


I know I can't drink only on tuesday if you don't have any plans then back to the med's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:08 AM~12425461
> *fuck yeah thats a hell of a motor there
> *



NO DOUBT-- if its even close to 550hp this car is way worth.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 03:09 AM~12425463
> *THIS 57 is fuccin sicc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/942784949.html
> 
> ...


If I sold my elco I wouldn't mind finding one of those rides man I love those I mean not one in that shape I couldn't afford 30gs but you know


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to get my kids a sled, but that would cut into my beer fund. I hope santa brings them one for christmas and a kegarator for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:09 AM~12425464
> *I know I can't drink only on tuesday if you don't have any plans then back to the med's
> *


No plans :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:11 AM~12425468
> *If I sold my elco I wouldn't mind finding one of those rides man I love those I mean not one in that shape I couldn't afford 30gs but you know
> *


YA- this one is fuccin sicc--- Id have my all gold 72s on it as soon as I change my tires  
Then Id be drivin straight to Pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 03:12 AM~12425472
> *I would like to get my kids a sled, but that would cut into my beer fund. I hope santa brings them one for christmas and a kegarator for me.
> *


I took my daughter tubing last monday hell there cheap I bought a used one at the local tire shop it was like 6 bux if not a new one is like 12 bux


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 02:12 AM~12425472
> *I would like to get my kids a sled, but that would cut into my beer fund. I hope santa brings them one for christmas and a kegarator for me.
> *



I think ive got an extra cutlass hood at my storage lot- those work fuccin great :biggrin:
Especialy with the weight of a few people


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 02:12 AM~12425472
> *I would like to get my kids a sled, but that would cut into my beer fund. I hope santa brings them one for christmas and a kegarator for me.
> *


I like to get a tube for a tractor tire and use that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:13 AM~12425476
> *No plans :biggrin:
> *


then I'll be over after work on tuesday :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:15 AM~12425481
> *I like to get a tube for a tractor tire and use that
> *


that would be a big ass fucker a 15 inch one was good for me and perfect for Yolanda she loved the hell out of it and can't stop talking about it I told her if it snowed this weekend like I heard then monday or tuesday we'd do it again


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im still dreamin about this 57-- I would love to have this  
http://wyoming.craigslist.org/cto/942784949.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:16 AM~12425485
> *then I'll be over after work on tuesday :cheesy:
> *


I'll be waiting


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:17 AM~12425486
> *that would be a big ass fucker a 15 inch one was good for me and perfect for Yolanda she loved the hell out of it and can't stop talking about it I told her if it snowed this weekend like I heard then monday or tuesday we'd do it again
> *


15 inch will work also because I'm talking about the front tires and there like 16 or 17 inch


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 04:14 AM~12425480
> *I think ive got an extra cutlass hood at my storage lot- those work fuccin great :biggrin:
> Especialy with the weight of a few people
> *


Spray some pam on the bottom and go!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:19 AM~12425494
> *15 inch will work also because I'm talking about the front tires and there like 16 or 17 inch
> *


I bought a 15 incher


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 14 2008, 02:20 AM~12425498
> *Spray some pam on the bottom and go!
> *


So you have done this before to huh :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 04:21 AM~12425503
> *So you have done this before to huh :biggrin:
> *


On a metal trash can lid back in the day. :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:20 AM~12425499
> *I bought a 15 incher
> *


cool did you get it from wallace oil?

well I'll talk to you all later time for me to take some med's and listen to the scanner to see if I know who they pulled over for dui


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:24 AM~12425509
> *cool did you get it from wallace oil?
> 
> well I'll talk to you all later time for me to take some med's and listen to the scanner to see if I know who they pulled over for dui
> *


Yup


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im headin to bed yall--
Ill leave ya with this pic. I saw this while runnin around an guys pROperty up in the 970. He had all kinds of shit- a few 4 dr impalas- a 64 Buic Duece and a quarter jus like my old one-- some old trux-- all kinds of shit- even a flat bed trailer that hadnt moved in like 30 yrs with I think it was 7 or 8 ol flatheads V8s on it.
But this - this was the thing that had me laughin the most :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a bad mother fucker right here


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:14 AM~12425479
> *I took my daughter tubing last monday hell there cheap I bought a used one at the local tire shop it was like 6 bux if not a new one is like 12 bux
> *


 :0 THATS FUN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally gonna get off of work and go home


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps??? Snowing kind of bad over here...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ITS SNOWIN HERE TO :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 13 2008, 05:29 PM~12422177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS CAR BUT IT NEEDS ANEREXIC WHITEWALLS :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:18 AM~12425925
> *ITS SNOWIN HERE TO :angry:
> *


same here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2008, 09:44 AM~12426019
> *same here
> *



ITS ALREADY SNOWIN :angry: I HOPE WE GET ENOUGH TO GO TUBING


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:49 AM~12426036
> *ITS ALREADY SNOWIN :angry:  I HOPE WE GET ENOUGH TO GO TUBING
> *


Yea my kids would like that. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2008, 10:02 AM~12426081
> *Yea my kids would like that. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:49 AM~12426036
> *ITS ALREADY SNOWIN :angry:  I HOPE WE GET ENOUGH TO GO TUBING
> *


LETS GO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:42 AM~12426278
> *LETS GO
> *



DO U THINK THERE IS ENOUGH SNOW YET


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 10:43 AM~12426284
> *DO U THINK THERE IS ENOUGH SNOW YET
> *


GO OUTSIDE AND SEE HOW DEEP IT IS. IF IT IS CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup ******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 14 2008, 10:59 AM~12426349
> *Sup ******
> *


SUP FE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:58 AM~12426343
> *GO OUTSIDE AND SEE HOW DEEP IT IS. IF IT IS CALL ME :biggrin:
> *



DRIVE OUT TO PMI AND CHECK IF NOT CALL AND GET THE 4WHEELER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 11:01 AM~12426359
> *DRIVE OUT TO PMI AND CHECK IF NOT CALL AND GET THE 4WHEELER
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE TUBES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 14 2008, 10:59 AM~12426349
> *Sup ******
> *



WHATS UP FE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 11:02 AM~12426363
> *DO YOU HAVE THE TUBES
> *



:dunno: IF NOT YOU GOT THE KEYS :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 11:03 AM~12426371
> *:dunno: IF NOT YOU GOT THE KEYS :biggrin:
> *


THATS TRUE :biggrin: . LETS GO SHOVEL SNOW


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Dec 14 2008, 10:00 AM~12426355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup bROthers


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 11:06 AM~12426386
> *THATS TRUE :biggrin: . LETS GO SHOVEL SNOW
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 11:09 AM~12426403
> *
> *


 :uh: WTF?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 14 2008, 11:09 AM~12426402
> *Sup bROthers
> *


DID YOU GO TO THE CONCERT LAST NIGHT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 11:18 AM~12426448
> *:uh:  WTF?
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 11:25 AM~12426494
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE A CREEP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, GTMILKWEED93, FIRMEX
Whutz Up Dogg!!! Long time no see...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2008, 11:29 AM~12426902
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: fesboogie, GTMILKWEED93, FIRMEX
> Whutz Up Dogg!!! Long time no see...
> *


Whats crackin Fes? Yeah it's been a minute. It's tough livin the civilian life. But i am gettin all my shit together gettin ready for next season very soon. How things in the beautiful COLORADO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Dec 14 2008, 12:35 PM~12426944
> *Whats crackin Fes? Yeah it's been a minute. It's tough livin the civilian life. But i am gettin all my shit together gettin ready for next season very soon. How things in the beautiful COLORADO.
> *


Itz cool gettin' ready for next summer too... Itz snowing over here today... You in Chi-town, right? How is it up there???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

We been getin snow since like 1:30am-- we got atleas t a good 6inches or so on the gROund-- what have all yall got??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 12:41 PM~12426977
> *We been getin snow since like 1:30am-- we got atleas t a good 6inches or so on the gROund-- what have all yall got??
> *


I couldn't tell you, but guessin' just a couple of inches!!! it was windy as fuck though...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2008, 11:43 AM~12426993
> *I couldn't tell you, but guessin' just a couple of inches!!! it was windy as fuck though...
> *


Its stil snowin up here- what bout down there?


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2008, 11:39 AM~12426967
> *Itz cool gettin' ready for next summer too... Itz snowing over here today... You in Chi-town, right? How is it up there???
> *


Thats coo. Yep I am in Chi-Town. Its pretty nice today but its ben cold as hell down to the single digits. And I work outside. :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Dec 14 2008, 12:46 PM~12427007
> *Thats coo. Yep I am in Chi-Town. Its pretty nice today but its ben cold as hell down to the single digits. And I work outside.  :uh:
> *


Damn... what do you do?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 12:46 PM~12427006
> *Its stil snowin up here- what bout down there?
> *


right now itz not but itz been off and on


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2008, 11:51 AM~12427038
> *Damn... what do you do?
> *


I work in construction. Its worth it.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 01:28 PM~12427201
> *Wassup everyone
> *


whats up kev. how was the concert


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 12:41 PM~12426977
> *We been getin snow since like 1:30am-- we got atleas t a good 6inches or so on the gROund-- what have all yall got??
> *


PROBABLY THE SAME YOU CANT EVEN TELL THAT I SHOVELED THE SIDEWALK :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZ_47


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 02:00 PM~12427359
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZ_47
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 11:41 AM~12426977
> *We been getin snow since like 1:30am-- we got atleas t a good 6inches or so on the gROund-- what have all yall got??
> *


its just snowing a little here we don't even have the ground covered


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 01:00 PM~12427359
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZ_47
> *


X2

whats up CO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 01:36 PM~12427227
> *whats up kev. how was the concert
> *


good ralph


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Dec 14 2008, 01:08 PM~12427123
> *I work in construction. Its worth it.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going back to work talk to you guys in a little while


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Chuck


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:27 AM~12425962
> *BADASS CAR BUT IT NEEDS ANEREXIC WHITEWALLS  :biggrin:
> *



Buy me some...with your FAT wallet


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:28 PM~12428154
> *I'm going back to work talk to you guys in a little while
> *


Larry have you watched WHAT HAPPENS IN VAGAS and if so is it a good movie? because it kind of looks like a chick flick


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 05:04 PM~12428602
> *Buy me some...with your FAT wallet
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 06:11 PM~12428640
> *Larry have you watched WHAT HAPPENS IN VAGAS and if so is it a good movie? because it kind of looks like a chick flick
> *


Na never seen it bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 06:11 PM~12428640
> *Larry have you watched WHAT HAPPENS IN VAGAS and if so is it a good movie? because it kind of looks like a chick flick
> *


its pretty funny bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 05:48 PM~12428514
> *Wassup Chuck
> *



just hangin out how are things up there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:04 PM~12428602
> *Buy me some...with your FAT wallet
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 06:33 PM~12428787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 06:33 PM~12428790
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *



just got done decorating the xmas tree


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 06:35 PM~12428806
> *just got done decorating the xmas tree
> *


ONE THAT YOU CAN PLANT AFTER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 06:35 PM~12428811
> *ONE THAT YOU CAN PLANT AFTER
> *



:yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 02:00 PM~12427359
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZ_47
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 04:28 PM~12428154
> *I'm going back to work talk to you guys in a little while
> *


Dammmm you always working.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2008, 06:42 PM~12428851
> *Dammmm you always working.........
> *


when people don't show up for there shift then somebody has to do it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 06:33 PM~12428787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



No joke...get with your buddy that owns or manages that discount tire and get me some anorexic whites :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 05:22 PM~12428713
> *its pretty funny bRO
> *


thanks homie then I'll have to make myself a copy of it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 05:43 PM~12428861
> *when people don't show up for there shift then somebody has to do it
> *


that just means your going to make a fat ol check on payday so I'll take it that the beers on you on tuesday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 06:54 PM~12428931
> *that just means your going to make a fat ol check on payday so I'll take it that the beers on you on tuesday
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 05:11 PM~12428640
> *Larry have you watched WHAT HAPPENS IN VAGAS and if so is it a good movie? because it kind of looks like a chick flick
> *


I watched that wit a girl of mine on thursday or friday-- that shit was funny as fuc to me. Ashton kutcher fuccin makes me laugh.. Cameron Diaz is jus like my girl Jess when shes drunk- OUT OF CONT*RO*L :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 06:55 PM~12428938
> *I watched that wit a girl of mine on thursday or friday-- that shit was funny as fuc to me. Ashton kutcher fuccin makes me laugh..  Cameron Diaz is jus like my girl Jess when shes drunk- OUT OF CONTROL :biggrin:
> *


SEND PICS :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:50 PM~12428907
> *No joke...get with your buddy that owns or manages that discount tire and get me some anorexic whites  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT SIZE ARE THEY? WHEN YOU COME FOR THEM , YOU COULD COME AND PICK UP THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 06:00 PM~12428962
> *SEND PICS  :biggrin:
> *


She wasnt drunk when we watched the movie :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 06:00 PM~12428972
> *WHAT SIZE ARE THEY? WHEN YOU COME FOR THEM , YOU COULD COME AND PICK UP THE FRAME :biggrin:
> *


He doesnt need em yet--
might as well wait till he pics up some 13's :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 07:05 PM~12429010
> *He doesnt need em yet--
> might as well wait till he pics up some 13's :biggrin:
> *


*
YOU CAN ALWAYS PLAN AHEAD*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:00 PM~12428972
> *WHAT SIZE ARE THEY? WHEN YOU COME FOR THEM , YOU COULD COME AND PICK UP THE FRAME :biggrin:
> *



catorces...so pick up a frame and get some skinny whites free?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:07 PM~12429020
> *catorces...so pick up a frame and get some skinny whites free?
> *




:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:07 PM~12429020
> *catorces...so pick up a frame and get some skinny whites free?
> *



OK- I finlay have to show how white I really am and ask- 
WHAT THE FUC DOES COTORCES mean??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 07:14 PM~12429059
> *OK- I finlay have to show how white I really am and ask-
> WHAT THE FUC DOES COTORCES mean??
> *




LOL 14 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 06:52 PM~12428923
> *thanks homie then I'll have to make myself a copy of it
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT STEP BROTHERS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 07:14 PM~12429059
> *OK- I finlay have to show how white I really am and ask-
> WHAT THE FUC DOES COTORCES mean??
> *



:rofl: yea what chuck said


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:33 PM~12429189
> *:rofl:  yea what chuck said
> *



WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:33 PM~12429191
> *WHATS UP BROTHER
> *



Tryin to calm down from that shitty performance I saw in carolina a few hours ago :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:38 PM~12429218
> *Tryin to calm down from that shitty performance I saw in carolina a few hours ago :angry:
> *


WHO WON


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:40 PM~12429233
> *WHO WON
> *



The raiders :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:40 PM~12429234
> *The raiders  :uh:
> *


DICK!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:16 PM~12429069
> *LOL 14 :roflmao:
> *


i thought CATORCE means ...dont fuck with it..cuz she's too young :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12429237
> *DICK!
> *



:biggrin: 


You didn't watch it? Carolina won


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12429241
> *i thought CATORCE means ...dont fuck with it..cuz she's too young :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT MR SEXY IS BRINGING SEXY BACK TO COLORADO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12429241
> *i thought CATORCE means ...dont fuck with it..cuz she's too young :biggrin:
> *



That too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:38 PM~12429218
> *Tryin to calm down from that shitty performance I saw in carolina a few hours ago :angry:
> *



YEA IT WAS HORRIBLE I EVEN FELL ASLEEP FOR A HOUR OR SO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:42 PM~12429244
> *:biggrin:
> You didn't watch it? Carolina won
> *


NO BUTI BET CHUCK 10 BUCKS ON IT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:43 PM~12429248
> *OH SHIT MR SEXY IS BRINGING SEXY BACK TO COLORADO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HOWZ MY B*RO*THERZ DOIN UP IN HERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:43 PM~12429255
> *YEA IT WAS HORRIBLE I EVEN  LOST 10 BUCKS TO MY DAD RALPH
> *


*FIXED*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:43 PM~12429255
> *YEA IT WAS HORRIBLE I EVEN FELL ASLEEP FOR A HOUR OR SO
> *



Made me lose in LIL fantasy football too :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:44 PM~12429256
> *NO BUTI BET CHUCK 10 BUCKS ON IT
> *



Now you got lunch money for tomorROw


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 14 2008, 07:45 PM~12429263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HOWZ MY BROTHERZ DOIN UP IN HERE
> *


BURIED WITH ABOUT 8 INCHES OF SNOW AND YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:45 PM~12429264
> *FIXED
> *




YOUR DUMB :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429276
> *Now you got lunch money for tomorROw
> *


THATS JUST AN EARLY MORNING SNACK


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429277
> *BURIED WITH ABOUT 8 INCHES OF SNOW AND YOU
> *


 :0 oohh..that sounds cool...POST PICS... :biggrin: 

...I WAS FREEZING LAST NITE.....40 DEGREES LOW :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429292
> *THATS JUST AN EARLY MORNING SNACK
> *



DAMN YOU EAT MORE THAN CHRIS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429289
> *YOUR DUMB :angry:
> *


PAY ME MY MONEEEEY  (SMOKEY VOICE)


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12429299
> *DAMN YOU EAT MORE THAN CHRIS
> *


AND STILL WAY LESS THAN YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12429301
> *PAY ME MY MONEEEEY  (SMOKEY VOICE)
> *



CALL ONE OF YOUR CABBIES TO BRING YOU OUT HERE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429293
> *:0 oohh..that sounds cool...POST PICS... :biggrin:
> 
> ...I WAS FREEZING LAST NITE.....40 DEGREES LOW :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS WHAT IT IS RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:50 PM~12429305
> *AND STILL WAY LESS THAN YOU
> *



NOT FOR LONG BUDDY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12429317
> *NOT FOR LONG BUDDY
> *


YOU HAVE 15 LBS ON MY AND GROWING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12429299
> *DAMN YOU EAT MORE THAN CHRIS
> *



You really shouldn't be talking about curiousdos like that...I don't even know him but he ain't here to defend himself


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:51 PM~12429312
> *THIS IS WHAT IT IS RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT CHUCK WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT WORKED FOR THE NEWS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12429321
> *YOU HAVE 15 LBS ON ME AND  IM GROWING SO IT WONT BE LONG
> *



:uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:53 PM~12429330
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:53 PM~12429326
> *I THOUGHT CHUCK WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT WORKED FOR THE NEWS
> *




Shiiiit...can you imagine if he did the weather on the news?? No one could understand him well enough to know what to wear that day...****** would be wearin tank tops and shorts when its 20 below out :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12429323
> *You really shouldn't be talking about curiousdos like that...I don't even know him but he ain't here to defend himself
> *



WRONG CHRIS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:55 PM~12429344
> *Shiiiit...can you imagine if he did the weather on the news?? No one could understand him well enough to know what to wear that day...****** would be wearin tank tops and shorts when its 20 below out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*CHUCK THIS YEAR IN VEGAS*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429277
> *BURIED WITH ABOUT 8 INCHES OF SNOW AND YOU
> *


serious? No snow down here but we'll see what happens tonight


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:58 PM~12429369
> *serious? No snow down here but we'll see what happens tonight
> *


YEAH IT SNOWED ALL DAY LONG


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12429366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Aight fools...gotta brave the elements to go run a couple errands..man I wish I was back in Mexico right now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:59 PM~12429378
> *Aight fools...gotta brave the elements to go run a couple errands..man I wish I was back in Mexico right now
> *


LATER BROTHER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:59 PM~12429377
> *YEAH IT SNOWED ALL DAY LONG
> *


What was the temp because it seemed too damn cold to snow here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 06:19 PM~12429091
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT STEP BROTHERS
> *


I burned that last week funny as fuck but thanks for the info


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:51 PM~12429309
> *CALL ONE OF YOUR CABBIES TO BRING YOU OUT HERE
> *


IS YOUR UNCLE WORKING TONIGHT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:01 PM~12429389
> *What was the temp because it seemed too damn cold to snow here
> *


30'S NOT REALLY SURE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:45 PM~12429267
> *Made me lose in LIL fantasy football too  :angry:
> *


I lost all season long


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:05 PM~12429424
> *30'S NOT REALLY SURE
> *


It didn't even get 20 degrees here and last I checked it was like 12 degrees it's cold as fuck


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:15 PM~12429480
> *It didn't even get 20 degrees here and last I checked it was like 12 degrees it's cold as fuck
> *


THATS ABOUT WHAT IT IS HERE TOO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 07:51 PM~12429312
> *THIS IS WHAT IT IS RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:16 PM~12429488
> *THATS ABOUT WHAT IT IS HERE TOO
> *


and it snowed all day with that cold?? Man that sux


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:13 PM~12429467
> *ro*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:18 PM~12429508
> *and it snowed all day with that cold?? Man that sux
> *


YES SIR I HATE IT TOO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:19 PM~12429522
> *YES SIR I HATE IT TOO
> *


I'm sure it will snow here tonight but you never know


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:21 PM~12429536
> *I'm sure it will snow here tonight but you never know
> *


ARE YOU GUYS NORMALLY HOTTER OR COLDER THAN US


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:25 PM~12429573
> *ARE YOU GUYS NORMALLY HOTTER OR COLDER THAN US
> *


Usually pretty close to what you guys are


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Its 2 degrees right now here in the springs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12429597
> *Usually pretty close to what you guys are
> *


THATS COOL AND BETTER THAN SPRINGS TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 08:29 PM~12429606
> *Its 2 degrees right now here in the springs
> *


HOW MUCH SNOW DID YOU GET


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:31 PM~12429620
> *HOW MUCH SNOW DID YOU GET
> *


only about 3-4"


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 08:32 PM~12429638
> *only about 3-4"
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 07:29 PM~12429606
> *Its 2 degrees right now here in the springs
> *


the t.v. that has our local raido station has that is 3 degrees here in La Junta right now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:34 PM~12429655
> *the t.v. that has our local raido station has that is 3 degrees here in La Junta right now
> *


IT SAYS -4 HERE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:36 PM~12429676
> *IT SAYS -4 HERE
> *


damn thats fuckn cold because I think its cold here but you got snow to go with it right? we didn't get enough to cover the ground


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12429716
> *damn thats fuckn cold because I think its cold here but you got snow to go with it right? we didn't get enough to cover the ground
> *


YEAH A LOT TOO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 08:32 PM~12429638
> *only about 3-4"
> *





> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:30 PM~12429609
> *THATS COOL AND BETTER THAN SPRINGS TOO
> *


spoke too soon :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12429731
> *YEAH A LOT TOO
> *


that sucks because my lady needs to go to Pueblo in the morning and she can't drive worth a shit in good weather more less snow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429748
> *that sucks because my lady needs to go to Pueblo in the morning and she can't drive worth a shit in good weather more less snow
> *


front wheel drive car she should be cool


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:41 PM~12429239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:43 PM~12429752
> *front wheel drive car she should be cool
> *


have you seen her drive? :scrutinize:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:40 PM~12429234
> *The raiders  :uh:
> *


THE BRONCOS!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 06:41 PM~12429239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen topics started about that in off topic just haven't went in one but thats some funny shit there :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 01:00 PM~12427359
> *X76</span>*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oooh all over you Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHADY MY BROTHER TONY! *  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:44 PM~12429760
> *have you seen her drive? :scrutinize:
> *


If she takes her time she will be cool tell her to have one thing on her mind while driving and thats driving :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429803
> *oooh all over you Ralph :biggrin:
> 
> *


thats fuckn bad :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:51 PM~12429836
> *thats fuckn bad :cheesy:
> *


random picture post


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:48 PM~12429803
> *oooh all over you Ralph :biggrin:
> 
> *


ALL IT NEEDS IS CHOME UNDIES


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12429816
> *If she takes her time she will be cool tell her to have one thing on her mind while driving and thats driving :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats what I always tell her that when shes driving thats what she should be doing and nothing else


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429743
> *spoke too soon :cheesy:
> *


IS IT SNOWING THERE NOW


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:53 PM~12429850
> *ALL NEEDS IS CHROME UNDIES
> *


and some rims like this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:54 PM~12429859
> *IS IT SNOWING THERE NOW
> *


no I was just referring to you saying it's always better down our way than springs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12429875
> *and some rims like this
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT LIFE SIZE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12429875
> *and some rims like this
> 
> 
> ...


watch out Swiph is gonna look in the lowrider handbook and say no fat whites :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry about the size of the pic but I don't know how to resize pic's


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:56 PM~12429883
> *no I was just referring to you saying it's always better down our way than springs
> *


I GOTCHA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:57 PM~12429895
> *sorry about the size of the pic but I don't know how to resize pic's
> *


I'm gonna have to hook you up and learn you how it's done


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:57 PM~12429893
> *watch out Swiph is gonna look in the lowrider handbook and say no fat whites :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 07:56 PM~12429888
> *IS THAT  LIFE SIZE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 08:58 PM~12429910
> *:angry:
> *


J/K BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12429893
> *watch out Swiph is gonna look in the lowrider handbook and say no fat whites :cheesy:
> *


yeah he already told me what page to read the rules on about skinny and fat whites


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:00 PM~12429930
> *J/K BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


but I did fuck up with that big ol pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:58 PM~12429907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm just clowning I'm just tired of people saying a real lowrider car doesn't have this and doesn't have that but has this and that


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 09:01 PM~12429947
> *but I did fuck up with that big ol pic
> *


I DONT KNOW HOW TO RESIZE EITHER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:01 PM~12429948
> *I'm just clowning I'm just tired of people saying a real lowrider car doesn't have this and doesn't have that but has this and that
> *


I HAVE A BUDDY UP THE STREET THAT GIVES MY A HEADACHE ABOUT THAT SHIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:19 PM~12429515
> *Not much whats good bro
> *


*Just tryen to stay warm bRO! I hate the cold :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:04 PM~12429981
> *I HAVE A BUDDY UP THE STREET THAT GIVES MY A HEADACHE ABOUT THAT SHIT
> *


*You must like it, because your always up his ass :0 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:04 PM~12429981
> *I HAVE A BUDDY UP THE STREET THAT GIVES MY A HEADACHE ABOUT THAT SHIT
> *


Swiph is gonna yell at me later sorry Swiph I'm just giving you a hardtime even though you out :biggrin: shit my 348 could use an upgrade like this


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO 4 LIFE*, MOSTHATED CC

*What's good bROther!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:05 PM~12429994
> *You must like it, because your always up his ass :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:04 PM~12429986
> *Just tryen to stay warm bRO! I hate the cold :angry:
> *


You and me both.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:05 PM~12430004
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good bROther!
> *


JUST DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND WATCHING FOOTBALL, AND YOU.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:34 PM~12429654
> *ARE YOU  SERIOUS
> *


yep


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12429893
> *watch out Swiph is gonna look in the lowrider handbook and say no fat whites :cheesy:
> *


*He don't need to look in the book, he knows it all in his head :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:09 PM~12430045
> *He don't need to look in the book, he knows it all in his head :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 08:08 PM~12430038
> *JUST DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND WATCHING FOOTBALL, AND YOU.
> *


*Chillen bRO. Both our teams got their ass kicked today :angry: But that's the same 'ol shit for ur team, huh! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 08:09 PM~12430039
> *yep
> *


* pRO get out of the hospital yet?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Rough night last night..........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what happened?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:16 PM~12430130
> *Rough night last night..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DESCRIBE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:12 PM~12430076
> *Chillen bRO. Both our teams got their ass kicked today :angry: But that's the same 'ol shit for ur team, huh! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:17 PM~12430132
> *what happened?
> *


X2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12430092
> * pRO get out of the hospital yet?
> *


yep


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:17 PM~12430132
> *what happened?
> *


*This fool pulled up on the side of me in a megenta tahoe on 4th and praire and started talking shit, for what, I have no clue? It was just me and my chick, So I tell him to pull over and we can handle our bizz, so then he side swiped my Escalade, so I stopped and jumped out and he sped off with another car load of peeps in a neon with him. We started chasing him along with a carload of my people behind me. Speeds exceed 80 MPH down 4th street towards down town. The fools in the white neon threw something at my truck and put a dent in the side of it. Then the neon turned off on a side street. At 4th and Santa Fe my boys pinned the tahoe against the curb, and I turned on to Santa Fe to block him in, and he some how he got between both cars and sped off. As soon as that happened a cop ROlled up and had me hemmed up. I was faded as fuck, thinking I was going to jail, but I ended up getting an 8 point careless driving ticket. I'll take that over a DUI any day. Now I have to get the Esco fixed :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Instead of worrying about going to jail, I was tryen to snap pics on the phone to post on LIL :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12430241
> *This fool pulled up on the side of me in a megenta tahoe on 4th and praire and started talking shit, for what, I have no clue? It was just me and my chick,  So I tell him to pull over and we can handle our bizz, so then he side swiped my Escalade, so I stopped and jumped out and he sped off with another car load of peeps in a neon with him. We started chasing him along with a carload of my people behind me. Speeds exceed 80 MPH down 4th street towards down town. The fools in the white neon threw something at my truck and put a dent in the side of it. Then the neon turned off on a side street. At 4th and Santa Fe my boys pinned the tahoe against the curb, and I turned on to Santa Fe to block him in, and he some how he got between both cars and sped off. As soon as that happened a cop ROlled up and had me hemmed up. I was faded as fuck, thinking I was going to jail,  but I ended up getting an 8 point careless driving ticket. I'll take that over a DUI any day. Now I have to get the Esco fixed :angry:
> *


So did he get popped?? Is the insurance gonna cover it?? man that sux you have too many lady friends mann you know how jelous mofo's are


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:31 PM~12430265
> *Instead of worrying about going to jail, I was tryen to snap pics on the phone to post on LIL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think ROllerz 47 might have some pics too


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12430241
> *This fool pulled up on the side of me in a megenta tahoe on 4th and praire and started talking shit, for what, I have no clue? It was just me and my chick,  So I tell him to pull over and we can handle our bizz, so then he side swiped my Escalade, so I stopped and jumped out and he sped off with another car load of peeps in a neon with him. We started chasing him along with a carload of my people behind me. Speeds exceed 80 MPH down 4th street towards down town. The fools in the white neon threw something at my truck and put a dent in the side of it. Then the neon turned off on a side street. At 4th and Santa Fe my boys pinned the tahoe against the curb, and I turned on to Santa Fe to block him in, and he some how he got between both cars and sped off. As soon as that happened a cop ROlled up and had me hemmed up. I was faded as fuck, thinking I was going to jail,  but I ended up getting an 8 point careless driving ticket. I'll take that over a DUI any day. Now I have to get the Esco fixed :angry:
> *


 :0 DAMN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:32 PM~12430273
> *So did he get popped?? Is the insurance gonna cover it?? man that sux you have too many lady friends mann you know how jelous mofo's are
> *


*Yeah they got him too, and the cops told me they gave him the same ticket since he said I side swiped him and they didn't know what to believe. I was pissed, but didn't want to argue cause I was faded. They said next time call 911 like most people would do. :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 08:33 PM~12430286
> *i think ROllerz 47 might have some pics too
> *


*I saw you foos over across the way. You should have ROlled up and acted like you were a witness and that you didn't know me. You were just down in Pueblo for the concert :cheesy: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12430241
> *This fool pulled up on the side of me in a megenta tahoe on 4th and praire and started talking shit, for what, I have no clue? It was just me and my chick,  So I tell him to pull over and we can handle our bizz, so then he side swiped my Escalade, so I stopped and jumped out and he sped off with another car load of peeps in a neon with him. We started chasing him along with a carload of my people behind me. Speeds exceed 80 MPH down 4th street towards down town. The fools in the white neon threw something at my truck and put a dent in the side of it. Then the neon turned off on a side street. At 4th and Santa Fe my boys pinned the tahoe against the curb, and I turned on to Santa Fe to block him in, and he some how he got between both cars and sped off. As soon as that happened a cop ROlled up and had me hemmed up. I was faded as fuck, thinking I was going to jail,  but I ended up getting an 8 point careless driving ticket. I'll take that over a DUI any day. Now I have to get the Esco fixed :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:35 PM~12430301
> *Yeah they got him too, and the cops told me they gave him the same ticket since he said I side swiped him and they didn't know what to believe. I was pissed, but didn't want to argue cause I was faded. They said next time call 911 like most people would do.  :angry:
> *


DID THEY CATCH THE NEON TOO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 08:38 PM~12430343
> *THAT SUCKS!!!
> *


*Yeah it does, but it's cool. I should have just called the cops, but I was too pissed and wanted to knock his block off. Lesson learned  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12430369
> *Yeah it does, but it's cool. I should have just called the cops, but I was too pissed and wanted to knock his block off. Lesson learned
> *


so how much cash is that gonna set you back?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

insurance should take care of it and i know you got the hook ups in the body shops you will make out!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:38 PM~12430345
> *DID THEY CATCH THE NEON TOO
> *


*No, they turned off Thatcher kinda by my old crib and we got hemmed up at 4th and santa fe. Heather got a good look at the driver of the neon though, so shouldn't be too hard to find out who it is.  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12430369
> *Yeah it does, but it's cool. I should have just called the cops, but I was too pissed and wanted to knock his block off. Lesson learned
> *


ITS HARD TO CALL THE POLICE IN THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT , SHIT HAPPENS SO FAST AND YOU WANT TO DUCT TAPE SOMEONE UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12430379
> *so how much cash is that gonna set you back?
> *


*Insurance will cover it, but it sucks because it should be HIS insurance covering it, not mine :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12430407
> *No, they turned off Thatcher kinda by my old crib and we got hemmed up at 4th and santa fe. Heather got a good look at the driver of the neon though, so shouldn't be too hard to find out who it is.
> *


WHY WAS THAT *** ACTING FOOLISH ESPECIALLY WITH YOU OF ALL PEOPLE. DOESNT HE KNOW BETTER. HOPE WE FIND THE NEON TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:43 PM~12430414
> *ITS HARD TO CALL THE POLICE IN THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT , SHIT HAPPENS SO FAST AND YOU WANT TO DUCT TAPE SOMEONE UP
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12430404
> *insurance should take care of it and i know you got the hook ups in the body shops you will make out!
> *


call me when your ready to do that to my truck I'll be ready


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 08:43 PM~12430414
> *ITS HARD TO CALL THE POLICE IN THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT , SHIT HAPPENS SO FAST AND YOU WANT TO DUCT TAPE SOMEONE UP*


*Yup, that's all you can think about!*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12430419
> *Insurance will cover it, but it sucks because it should be HIS insurance covering it, not mine :angry:
> *


at least your not stuck with the tab though!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:45 PM~12430433
> *call me when your ready to do that to my truck I'll be ready
> *


for sure, just too freakin cold or i would do it right away.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 08:44 PM~12430423
> *WHY WAS THAT *** ACTING FOOLISH ESPECIALLY WITH YOU OF ALL PEOPLE. DOESNT HE KNOW BETTER. HOPE WE FIND THE NEON TOO
> *


*I have no clue, that's what I was trippen on. I've seen his ****** ass many of times and never said a word to me. I didn't know there was even a pROblem. Very foolish mistake of him to make though........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:48 PM~12430467
> *for sure, just too freakin cold or i would do it right away.
> *


No shit it's break through your jacket hurt your face cold out there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 08:47 PM~12430455
> *at least your not stuck with the tab though!
> *


*Tue, but I will be stuck with a lawyer tab though. I can not afford to have 8 points come off my license. I had 4 points come off in the last 6 months.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:48 PM~12430471
> *I have no clue, that's what I was trippen on. I've seen his ****** ass many of times and never said a word to me. I didn't know there was even a pROblem. Very foolish mistake of him to make though........
> *


YES SIR. WE SAW HIM *CRUZ*ING ALL NIGHT TOO. WHAT A PUSSY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:50 PM~12430487
> *No shit it's break through your jacket hurt your face cold out there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12430492
> *Tue, but I will be stuck with a lawyer tab though. I can not afford to have 8 points come off my license. I had 4 points come off in the last 6 months.
> *


HAVE KEVIN TESTIFY AS A WITNESS THAT IT WAS ALL HIM


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:52 PM~12430505
> *HAVE KEVIN TESTIFY AS A WITNESS THAT IT WAS ALL HIM
> *


i will


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12430492
> *Tue, but I will be stuck with a lawyer tab though. I can not afford to have 8 points come off my license. I had 4 points come off in the last 6 months.
> *


the money you make off the insurance will pay your for lawyer. and might as well hook up the esco while your at it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:50 PM~12430487
> *No shit it's break through your jacket hurt your face cold out there
> *


FUCK IT WAS SNOWING AND I HAD TO MOVE A CADDY AND LOCKED THE FUCKIN KEYS IN THE CAR HAD A SLIM JIM AND STILL COULDNT GET IN IT WAS SNOWING HARD OH AND THE CAR WAS RUNNING. 40 DOLLARS FOR A LOCK SMITH JUST GOT THE CAR SO NO SPARE KEYS :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM~12430521
> *the money you make off the insurance will pay your for lawyer. and might as well hook up the esco while your at it.
> *


He's rolling 26s I'm sure he isn't hurting :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12430487
> *No shit it's break through your jacket hurt your face cold out there
> *


i couldnt even feel my face and my ears were on fire!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM~12430527
> *FUCK IT WAS SNOWING AND I HAD TO MOVE A CADDY AND LOCKED THE FUCKIN KEYS IN THE CAR HAD A SLIM JIM AND STILL COULDNT GET IN IT WAS SNOWING HARD OH AND THE CAR WAS RUNNING. 40 DOLLARS FOR A LOCK SMITH JUST GOT THE CAR SO NO SPARE KEYS  :angry:
> *


I would of let that 10 bux of gas run out and dealed with it later :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM~12430527
> *FUCK IT WAS SNOWING AND I HAD TO MOVE A CADDY AND LOCKED THE FUCKIN KEYS IN THE CAR HAD A SLIM JIM AND STILL COULDNT GET IN IT WAS SNOWING HARD OH AND THE CAR WAS RUNNING. 40 DOLLARS FOR A LOCK SMITH JUST GOT THE CAR SO NO SPARE KEYS  :angry:
> *


THATS GOTTA SUCK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:54 PM~12430534
> *i couldnt even feel my face and my ears were on fire!
> *


fuck yeah go outside and someone says something funny you laugh and it looks like you got punched in the face :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:54 PM~12430535
> *I would of let that 10 bux of gas run out and dealed with it later :0
> *


IT RAN FOR A HOUR AND WAS ALMOST OUT OF GAS  THEN THE SUN CAME OUT AND I MOVED IT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COLORADO IN LARKSPUR 75 DOLLARS MY WIFE LOCKED HER KEYS IN THE TRUCK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 08:53 PM~12430521
> *the money you make off the insurance will pay your for lawyer. and might as well hook up the esco while your at it.
> *


*I won't make any money off of it. My insurance will only issue a check to a shop not me. An adjuster comes out and gives an estimate and they cut a check to where ever I decide to take it. It's not a lot of damage either. It is mostly the rear quarter and the rear driver side door. The rock or whatever it was hit the same door so that was cool, I GUESS.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:55 PM~12430554
> *IT RAN FOR A HOUR AND WAS ALMOST OUT OF GAS   THEN THE SUN CAME OUT AND I MOVED IT
> *


you should of known how to open that bitch you had a slim jim n all bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:55 PM~12430547
> *fuck yeah go outside and someone says something funny you laugh and it looks like you got punched in the face :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:53 PM~12430529
> *He's rolling 26s I'm sure he isn't hurting :biggrin:
> *


*It's CHRISTmas time and I just lost a shit load of ferria on that fight. ******* are bROke these days maaaannn!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:56 PM~12430564
> *I won't make any money off of it. My insurance will only issue a check to a shop not me. An adjuster comes out and gives an estimate and they cut a check to where ever I decide to take it. It's not a lot of damage either. It is mostly the rear quarter and the rear driver side door. The rock or whatever it was hit the same door so that was cool,  I GUESS.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A NICE TRUCK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I NEVER SEEN IT BUT IF IT GOT RIMS ON IT LIKE THAT IT GOT TO BE NICE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 08:57 PM~12430566
> *you should of known how to open that bitch you had a slim jim n all bro
> *


*I sense racism :cheesy: 



JK!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 08:59 PM~12430593
> *SOUNDS LIKE A NICE TRUCK
> *


*It's nothing special bRO.*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I GOT TO GO DESPERATE HOUSEWIFES IS ON :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:01 PM~12430614
> *I GOT TO GO DESPERATE HOUSEWIFES IS ON :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:00 PM~12430605
> *I sense racism :cheesy:
> JK!
> *


I know huh but I should know how to also I know Rueben knows :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:59 PM~12430590
> *It's CHRISTmas time and I just lost a shit load of ferria on that fight. ******* are bROke these days maaaannn!
> *


I know I don't even have money to bet on a fight let alone even watch it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:02 PM~12430629
> *I know huh but I should know how to also I know Rueben knows :cheesy:
> *


*I don't know how.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) hno: hno: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12430636
> *I don't know how.
> *


but you ain't mexican or black :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:06 PM~12430667
> *but you ain't mexican or black :biggrin:
> *


*I'm half mexican foo :angry: and I'm half black........below the waist :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOD DAMN, RERUN :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:07 PM~12430685
> *I'm half mexican foo :angry: and I'm half black........below the waist :cheesy:
> *


Then don't trip chocolate chip and learn how to hotwire that mug while your at it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:07 PM~12430688
> *GOSH DAMN, RERUN :angry:
> *


*FIXED  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:04 PM~12430652
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) hno:  hno:
> *


I'm one of the anonymous users :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:08 PM~12430696
> *Then don't trip chocolate chip and learn how to hotwire that mug while your at it :biggrin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12430634
> *I know I don't even have money to bet on a fight let alone even watch it
> *


DIDNT YOU JUST ORDER MORE PARTS FOR YOUR BIKE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 09:09 PM~12430709
> *I'm one of the GAY users :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:08 PM~12430702
> *FIXED
> *


THAT WORKS TO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:10 PM~12430725
> *DIDNT YOU JUST ORDER MORE PARTS FOR YOUR BIKE
> *


fucker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:10 PM~12430725
> *DIDNT YOU JUST ORDER MORE PARTS FOR YOUR BIKE
> *


*Huh, that foo has 5 cars and a bike, talken about he's bROke, WTF??*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you like them pics Rueben??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:10 PM~12430726
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*REPOST, but it never gets old :biggrin:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:11 PM~12430735
> *THAT WORKS TO
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12430738
> *fucker
> *


 :biggrin: SORRY I WAS ON YOUR FAMILY PAGE TODAY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:07 PM~12430685
> *I'm half mexican foo :angry: and I'm half black........below the waist :cheesy:
> *


 :0 SHIT YOU SHOULD JOIN THE CIRCIT AND BECOME A MALE DANCER AND GET PAID, :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:12 PM~12430758
> *REPOST, but it never gets old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE LUCKY PLAQUE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Don't want to get banned  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12430743
> *Huh, that foo has 5 cars and a bike, talken about he's bROke, WTF??
> *


You sound like my homie he gets all hurt when I say I'm broke :cheesy: I think I say it so much that way momma believes it and doesn't ask for anything :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 10:13 PM~12430767
> *:0 SHIT YOU SHOULD JOIN THE CIRCIT AND BECOME A BELLY DANCER AND GET PAID,  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:56 PM~12430564
> *I won't make any money off of it. My insurance will only issue a check to a shop not me. An adjuster comes out and gives an estimate and they cut a check to where ever I decide to take it. It's not a lot of damage either. It is mostly the rear quarter and the rear driver side door. The rock or whatever it was hit the same door so that was cool,  I GUESS.
> *


yeah i know the bullshit routine but theres a couple of loopholes to that. i was just tryin to keep it on the positive for all the drama your goin thru.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12430767
> *:0 SHIT YOU SHOULD JOIN THE CIRCIT AND BECOME A MALE DANCER AND GET PAID,  :biggrin:
> *


*I would, but I have a lil weight pROblem :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FUCK I WISH I HAD A BIKE, WHEN I HAD THE DOLLARS THE GUY HAD ME SOLD AND I WAS LIKE LET ME GO GET MY WIFE HE WAS LIKE NOOOOOOOOO. WE CAME BACK NET THING I KNOW WE WAS LOOKING AT CANDY PAINTED SCOOTERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Don't wanna get banned  *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12430636
> *I don't know how.
> *


yeah i know but you aint gotta tell everybody


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- SCHOOLS IN SESSION-
SWIPHS IN THE HOUSE,
SO HIDE YOUR GAY ASS WIDEWHITES :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:12 PM~12430758
> *REPOST, but it never gets old :biggrin:
> 
> *


Titties are never a repost


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:15 PM~12430789
> *I would, but I have a lil weight pROblem :cheesy:
> *


I HAD A FRIEND WHO DID THAT FOR A MONTH OR SO ALL SHAPES AND SIZES MAKE DOLLARS AND YOU CAN TOUCH THEM AND SMACK THEM IN THE FACE WITH IT IF YOU LIKE :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:16 PM~12430798
> *yeah i know but you aint gotta tell everybody
> *


my bad


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:12 PM~12430750
> *Did you like them pics Rueben??
> *


which ones?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 10:17 PM~12430814
> *I HAD A FRIEND WHO DID THAT FOR A MONTH OR SO ALL SHAPES AND SIZES MAKE DOLLARS AND YOU CAN TOUCH THEM AND SMACK THEM IN THE FACE WITH IT IF YOU LIKE :twak: :biggrin:
> *


I pray your talking about his belly


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:15 PM~12430789
> *I would, but I have a lil weight pROblem :cheesy:
> *


LIL? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12430369
> *Yeah it does, but it's cool. I should have just called the cops, but I was too pissed and wanted to knock his block off. Lesson learned
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 09:16 PM~12430801
> *OK- SCHOOLS IN SESSION-
> SWIPHS IN THE HOUSE,
> SO HIDE YOUR GAY ASS WIDEWHITES :biggrin:
> *


*Ahh shit, everyone log off now. :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:18 PM~12430825
> *which ones?
> *


go to your controls and check your pm box


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:19 PM~12430840
> *Ahh shit, everyone log off now. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:16 PM~12430801
> *OK- SCHOOLS IN SESSION-
> SWIPHS IN THE HOUSE,
> SO HIDE YOUR GAY ASS WIDEWHITES :biggrin:
> *


fuck this I'm outta here




















j/k :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:18 PM~12430830
> *I pray your talking about his belly
> *


  I NEVER EVEN SEEN HIM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:18 PM~12430830
> *I pray your talking about his belly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 10:19 PM~12430849
> * I NEVER EVEN SEEN HIM
> *


Then wtf
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 09:18 PM~12430832
> *LIL? :biggrin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:19 PM~12430840
> *Ahh shit, everyone log off now. :biggrin:
> *


Or jus sign in as an anonymous- so you can hide fROm anybody wantin to talk shit to you for any unknown reason :biggrin: . Well except for Chris-- he lets it be known when hes anonymous- he aint got no reason to hide


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:21 PM~12430866
> *:rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 09:22 PM~12430890
> *Or jus sign in as an anonymous- so you can hide fROm anybody wantin to talk shit to you for any unknown reason  :biggrin: . Well except for Chris-- he lets it be known when hes anonymous- he aint got no reason to hide
> *


*This ******! STFU!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WILL BE DOWN THERE SOON TO VISIT EVERYONE BETTER KEEP ME BUSY WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:23 PM~12430899
> *This ******! STFU!
> *


SORRY BOSS :tears: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 10:24 PM~12430908
> *I WILL BE DOWN THERE SOON TO VISIT EVERYONE BETTER KEEP ME BUSY WHEN I GET THERE
> *


What you looking to get into :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:24 PM~12430908
> *I WILL BE DOWN THERE SOON TO VISIT EVERYONE BETTER KEEP ME BUSY WHEN I GET THERE
> *


*Better go to SWIPH's house, cause he will definately keep you busy. His mouth is like the energizer bunny :0 *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:19 PM~12430841
> *go to your controls and check your pm box
> *


not to bad! looks like she ate a few too many burritos though


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:27 PM~12430956
> *Better go to SWIPH's house, cause he will definately keep you busy. His mouth is like the energizer bunny  :0
> *


IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12430969
> *not to bad! looks like she ate a few too many burritos though
> *


SHARE THE WEALTH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12430969
> *not to bad! looks like she ate a few too many burritos though
> *


*Damn L Dawg, thanks for sending me the memo :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12430969
> *not to bad! looks like she ate a few too many burritos though
> *


She's just standing fucked up I'll send the pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:29 PM~12430977
> *IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING
> *


*.................................and going..................and going.....................and :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:27 PM~12430956
> *Better go to SWIPH's house, cause he will definately keep you busy. His mouth is like the energizer bunny  :0
> *


It not my mouth that go this whole thing started  







NOW- jus leave it at that and I will give you my word that I wont say anything to do with anymore bitch ass muthafuccas anymore :biggrin: 

OOOPPSSS__ SORRY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12430999
> *.................................and going..................and going.....................and  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 09:31 PM~12431001
> *It not my mouth that go this whole thing started
> 
> 
> ...


*I wasn't referring to that. I was talken about in general. I know SIKSIX knows what I'm talken about :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12431019
> *I wasn't referring to that. I was talken about in general. I know SIKSIX knows what I'm talken about :biggrin:
> *


Like on next friday when Craigs trying to think in the car and day day won't shut the fuck up :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12430969
> *not to bad! looks like she ate a few too many burritos though
> *


*I'll work them burritos right off of her. :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431031
> *Like on next friday when Craigs trying to think in the car and day day won't shut the fuck up :biggrin:
> *


AND THEN HE SAYS WHEN YOU GOING HOME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:34 PM~12431031
> *Like on next friday when Craigs trying to think in the car and day day won't shut the fuck up :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431042
> *I'll work them burritos right off of her.  :biggrin:
> *


you would prob. share burritos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:35 PM~12431053
> *you would prob. share burritos
> *


I was gonna say we would share a burrito :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431042
> *I'll work them burritos right off of her.  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I WOULD


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12430999
> *.................................and going..................and going.....................and  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431044
> *AND THEN HE SAYS WHEN YOU GOING HOME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:35 PM~12431053
> *you would prob. share burritos
> *


*Yup that too! :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 10:36 PM~12431066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats too fucking funny :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:36 PM~12431066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi my name is SWIPH







*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:32 PM~12431019
> *I wasn't referring to that. I was talken about in general. I know SIKSIX knows what I'm talken about :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE HE DOES- he has to drive with me for 2.5 hours- TWICE IN one day-- unless we borROw a trailer that doesnt have TRAILER TIRES on it fROm some BALLER and have afuccin blow out- and then it turns inot a 10hr day in the truc :angry:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 10:38 PM~12431081
> *thats too fucking funny :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i just found a whole bunch of good ones for this forum


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12431090
> *i just found a whole bunch of good ones for this forum
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:26 PM~12430942
> *What you looking to get into :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THAT PT'S IN DENVER AND IF YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLUBS DOWN THAT WAY TO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719+Dec 14 2008, 10:36 PM~12431066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:37 PM~12431071
> *Yup that too! :cheesy:
> *


for some reason it sounds like fat bastard when hes eatin chicken and his stomach is all greasy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 10:39 PM~12431101
> *I LIKE THAT PT'S IN DENVER AND IF YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLUBS DOWN THAT WAY TO
> *


only bars where I'm at but it'll be cool to you because it's new


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

im out, good night


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12431084
> *Hi my name is SWIPH
> 
> 
> ...


I love how much effort you guys put into showin how much I talk-
Ralph- if you understood half the jokes that are said in here-- you would speak jus as much :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12431113
> *for some reason it sounds like fat bastard when hes eatin chicken and his stomach is all greasy.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

here is a good one for ROy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:42 PM~12431142
> *I love how much effort you guys put into showin how much I talk-
> Ralph- if you understood half the jokes that are said in here-- you would speak jus as much :biggrin:
> *


IS THERE ROOM IN SWIPH 101 STILL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12431141
> *im out, good night
> *


*Laters Reuben*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:43 PM~12431150
> *
> *


FROM AUSTIN POWERS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 09:43 PM~12431156
> *here is a good one for ROy
> 
> 
> ...


*That's Ralph too!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2008, 10:42 PM~12431141
> *im out, good night
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12431169
> *FROM AUSTIN POWERS
> *


*
I don't watch that shit!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is one you can use Sean


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:44 PM~12431177
> *That's Ralph too!
> *


CANT DO IT PERSON SO GOTTA GET IT OUT OF MY SYSTEM SOMEHOW


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

FULL HOUSE in here tonight :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12431117
> *only bars where I'm at but it'll be cool to you because it's new
> *


IF I CAN EAT THEN I'M GOOD A NICE STEAK I'M ON A DIET


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719+Dec 14 2008, 09:43 PM~12431156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER WAS- I talk enough for all of us  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12431193
> *CANT DO IT PERSON SO GOTTA GET IT OUT OF MY SYSTEM SOMEHOW
> *


What do you mean by that?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:46 PM~12431193
> *CANT DO IT IN PERSON SO GOTTA GET IT OUT OF MY SYSTEM SOMEHOW
> *


*FIXED*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:45 PM~12431186
> *
> I don't watch that shit!
> *


IF THERE IS ANY MOVIE YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT YOU KNOW YOU CAN COUNT ON TYRONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12431198
> *NEVER WAS- I talk enough for all of us   :biggrin:
> *


when it's real late your running this topic by yourself :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 14 2008, 09:46 PM~12431195
> *FULL HOUSE in here tonight :biggrin:
> *


*What's cracken GOOD TIMER?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12431210
> *FIXED
> *


THANKS BUDDY


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:47 PM~12431221
> *What's cracken GOOD TIMER?
> *


Just gettin my daily fix of LIL. hows things out your way?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:47 PM~12431219
> *when it's real late your running this topic by yourself :biggrin:
> *


*He even qoutes his own quotes having a conversation with himself :roflmao: :roflmao: 




But it's all good though cause it keeps us up at top, and keeps the pages moving.*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:49 PM~12431244
> *He even qoutes his own quotes having a conversation with himself :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But it's all good though cause it keeps us up at top, and keeps the pages moving.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 14 2008, 09:49 PM~12431241
> *Just gettin my daily fix of LIL. hows things out your way?
> *


*GOOD bRO, getting ready to enter the new year, and do it all over again.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:47 PM~12431219
> *when it's real late your running this topic by yourself :biggrin:
> *


FUC YA HOMIE- cant let this shit die- :biggrin: 
Maybe I should open up a 2nd account- and act like a bitch with it-
then I can fight with myself-
:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen that linc in the lincoln topic today wonder if it'll look good when it's done


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:51 PM~12431263
> *FUC YA HOMIE- cant let this shit die-  :biggrin:
> Maybe I should open up a 2nd account- and act like a bitch with it-
> then I can fight with myself-
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:51 PM~12431267
> *I seen that linc in the lincoln topic today wonder if it'll look good when it's done
> *


I WOULD SAY NO DOUBT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 14 2008, 09:31 PM~12431001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :uh: That didn't last long!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:51 PM~12431267
> *I seen that linc in the lincoln topic today wonder if it'll look good when it's done
> *


Whos building it- is it one of them comin out of EMPIRE CUSTOMS??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:54 PM~12431307
> *Whos building it- is it one of them comin out of EMPIRE CUSTOMS??
> *


I think so


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 09:54 PM~12431307
> *Whos building it- is it one of them comin out of EMPIRE CUSTOMS??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:54 PM~12431303
> * :uh: That didn't last long!
> *


It was goin off you sayin I quote myself-- come on now. :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 09:55 PM~12431314
> *:yes:
> *


YA-- its gonna be hot then- hes also doin a 2dr bubble caprice


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HOW WAS THE CONCERT OTHER THAN THAT PUSSY ASS BITCH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:58 PM~12431332
> *HOW WAS THE CONCERT OTHER THAN THAT PUSSY ASS BITCH
> *


*It was like DAMMMNNNN!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 09:58 PM~12431332
> *HOW WAS THE CONCERT OTHER THAN THAT PUSSY ASS BITCH
> *


Im still wantin to know what Sean was doin drivin all faded-- WHERE THE FUC WAS TONY AND HIS MILLION FOOT LIMOS AT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 11:01 PM~12431368
> *It was like DAMMMNNNN!
> *


I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE WENT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 11:02 PM~12431377
> *Im still wantin to know what Sean was doin drivin all faded-- WHERE THE FUC WAS TONY AND HIS MILLION FOOT LIMOS AT
> *


HE HAD TO BE BACK AT THE HOME BEFORE TEN


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12431393
> *HE HAD TO BE BACK AT THE HOME BEFORE TEN
> *


WHy- is he on a curfew to :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 14 2008, 10:05 PM~12431409
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHat up BIG TIG- be lookin for a PM fROm me tomoROw


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:06 PM~12431421
> *WHat up BIG TIG- be lookin for a PM fROm me tomoROw
> *


COOL, WILL DO HOMIE I AM OUT


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 14 2008, 11:08 PM~12431446
> *COOL, WILL DO HOMIE I AM OUT
> *


later Tig


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Swiph, i should be ready for those windows right after Christmas. (if thats cool)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 14 2008, 10:15 PM~12431512
> *hey Swiph, i should be ready for those windows right after Christmas. (if thats cool)
> *


YA- no sweat- jus hit me up when you are ready-- theys jus sittin here


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALRIGHT GENTS IM OUT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 09:12 PM~12430750
> *Did you like them pics Rueben??
> *


Michelle seen them pics and had to take a 2nd look because she looks like her cousion but her cousion is thicker


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 14 2008, 11:20 PM~12431569
> *ALRIGHT GENTS IM OUT
> *


later ralph


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Everyone!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12431691
> *What up Everyone!
> *


*PM returned  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:20 PM~12431565


*PM sent*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 14 2008, 11:39 PM~12431755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> *PM sent*











[/quote]

*You are having way too much fun with them smileys, haha*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 11:39 PM~12431746
> *PM returned
> *



Thanks. Also Scrill is sellin his blades. There 20"s with tires in good condition for $550 for all four if you know anyone interested. I can get pics tomorrow


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

>


*You are having way too much fun with them smileys, haha*
[/quote]
yep i got all kinds


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 14 2008, 10:47 PM~12431823
> *Thanks. Also Scrill is sellin his blades. There 20"s with tires in good condition for $550 for all four if you know anyone interested. I can get pics tomorrow
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 11:50 PM~12431848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see i knew you would like that one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 10:52 PM~12431873
> *see i knew you would like that one
> *


*Yup :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 11:50 PM~12431848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Ok ill get some pics tomorrow and post em up. :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 14 2008, 10:55 PM~12431891
> *Damn. Ok ill get some pics tomorrow and post em up. :uh:
> *


*No catching feelings on the intranet :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 14 2008, 10:47 PM~12431823
> *Thanks. Also Scrill is sellin his blades. There 20"s with tires in good condition for $550 for all four if you know anyone interested. I can get pics tomorrow
> *


what are they off of?? and get pics-- I got a cat lookin for some wheels right now


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 11:59 PM~12431919
> *No catching feelings on the intranet :biggrin:
> *



Havent you heard? The internets serious business :roflmao: naw no catchin feelings i was fuccin wit ya.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey swiph here is one you can use on those fools tryin to clown you


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 12:01 AM~12431930
> *what are they off of??  and get pics-- I got a cat lookin for some wheels right now
> *


There on His big body caddy right now. I dont like blades so i aint never paid too much attention to em but i guess if you like those type of rims they look pretty good.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 14 2008, 11:04 PM~12431959
> *Hey swiph here is one you can use on those fools tryin to clown you
> 
> 
> ...



Naw-- they already know thats what they need to do when it somes to me.

IM SWIPHSTYLES- these ***** love me to much- and the more they post- the more it shows. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

aight everyone i am out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12431019
> *I wasn't referring to that. I was talken about in general. I know SIKSIX knows what I'm talken about :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Serio though...we both talk alot. Makes the drive go by faster. But that last trip....NOTHING we could say would make that day end any sooner.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 14 2008, 11:32 PM~12432126
> *Serio though...we both talk alot. Makes the drive go by faster. But that last trip....NOTHING we could say would make that day end any sooner.
> *


I like talkin-- Im a talkin muthafucca. AND SEAN- atleast my words dont do the same damage chucs do :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Coming soon, still working on it.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

If your not a fan of fat whites oh well, bought the tires in 1994 there still the originals.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2008, 12:40 AM~12432457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME GUESS-- them and them supremes were ordered fROm ROberts Tire and WHeel  :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

White guts with black piping.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2008, 12:45 AM~12432474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN- look at that ol skool gROund-- I wish you could find these aROund here still


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12430241
> *This fool pulled up on the side of me in a megenta tahoe on 4th and praire and started talking shit, for what, I have no clue? It was just me and my chick,  So I tell him to pull over and we can handle our bizz, so then he side swiped my Escalade, so I stopped and jumped out and he sped off with another car load of peeps in a neon with him. We started chasing him along with a carload of my people behind me. Speeds exceed 80 MPH down 4th street towards down town. The fools in the white neon threw something at my truck and put a dent in the side of it. Then the neon turned off on a side street. At 4th and Santa Fe my boys pinned the tahoe against the curb, and I turned on to Santa Fe to block him in, and he some how he got between both cars and sped off. As soon as that happened a cop ROlled up and had me hemmed up. I was faded as fuck, thinking I was going to jail,  but I ended up getting an 8 point careless driving ticket. I'll take that over a DUI any day. Now I have to get the Esco fixed :angry:
> *



Haterz....we need them, like Katt Williams says.


Glad you all got out of it safe tho...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the hydros i installed 10 years ago. Did all the work myself.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2008, 12:45 AM~12432474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SENT YOU MY E-MAIL, LET ME KNOW IF YOUR STILL INTRESTED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 01:00 PM~12427359
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLERZ_47
> *


THKS BRO !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 14 2008, 01:35 PM~12427573
> *X2
> 
> whats up CO
> *


THKS BRO !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2008, 05:41 PM~12428846
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


THKS BRO !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429788
> *X76
> *


THKS BRO !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 08:16 PM~12430130
> *Rough night last night..........
> 
> 
> ...


I MIGHT HAVE SOME PIX 2...F*** THEM MOTHERF***ERZ.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 07:03 AM~12432943
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


Did you see that las PM *****??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 14 2008, 09:12 PM~12430758
> *REPOST, but it never gets old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO 

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY TONY *

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429807
> *HAPPY BIRTHADY MY BROTHER TONY!    :biggrin:
> *


THKS BRO !!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 15 2008, 07:59 AM~12433150
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> 
> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY TONY
> ...



GOOD MORNIN !!!!!!!! THANKS !!!!!!!!WAKE UP TIGGER AND TELL HIM HE IZ LATE 4 WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

DAMNNN SKIP 1 DAY AND FALL 40 PAGES BEHIND :angry:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:01 AM~12433155
> *GOOD MORNIN !!!!!!!! THANKS !!!!!!!!WAKE UP TIGGER AND TELL HIM HE IZ LATE 4 WORK. :biggrin:
> *



*ARE YOU GUYS GONNA COME DOWN THIS WEEKEND ??*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 AM~12433167
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA COME DOWN THIS WEEKEND ??
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE WAS JUST GONNA GO SIT DOWN ON LIL ANYWAYS....AND AS LONG AS THE WEATHER IZ LOOKIN GOOD PROBABLY B DOWN FRIDAY...*


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *`*Felisha*`*, fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 AM~12433176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE WAS JUST GONNA GO SIT DOWN ON LIL ANYWAYS....AND AS LONG AS THE WEATHER IZ LOOKIN GOOD PROBABLY B DOWN FRIDAY...
> *


K COOL I'M LOOKING AT PLACE NOW FOR SATURDAY NIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 AM~12433177
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: *`*Felisha*`*, fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove, <span style=\'color:blue\'>SWIPH</span>
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Had to fix that for ya- look like my name was all dead--  



Good Mornin to ya Felisha :biggrin:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 08:06 AM~12433187
> *Had to fix that for ya- look like my name was all dead--
> Good Mornin to ya Felisha :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 AM~12433177
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: *`*Felisha*`*, fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 09:06 AM~12433187
> *Had to fix that for ya- look like my name was all dead--
> Good Mornin to ya Felisha :biggrin:
> *


You don't miss anything do you??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie
Whutz good Sean and the rest of the CO!!! Whut happened to the Broncos yesterday??? I couldn't even finish watching it... and the Chiefs let the Chargers come back to make it worse... :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:01 AM~12433155
> *GOOD MORNIN !!!!!!!! THANKS !!!!!!!!WAKE UP TIGGER AND TELL HIM HE IZ LATE 4 WORK. :biggrin:
> *


I'M UP BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 15 2008, 08:02 AM~12433167
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA COME DOWN THIS WEEKEND ??
> *


*

I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS A BLIZZARD HERE IN SANT FE!!! DAMN! :0*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 15 2008, 08:17 AM~12433239
> *I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS A BLIZZARD HERE IN SANT FE!!! DAMN!  :0
> *


go back home and go 2 bed :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 15 2008, 08:15 AM~12433223
> *I'M UP BRO!  :biggrin:
> *


make us some breakfast.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 08:12 AM~12433207
> *You don't miss anything do you???  :biggrin:
> *



I wasnt even payin attention-- but all of the suddent it felt like I couldnt breathe- I knew somethin was wROng :biggrin: 

WHat up to ya Fes


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 14 2008, 10:02 PM~12431377
> *Im still wantin to know what Sean was doin drivin all faded-- WHERE THE FUC WAS TONY AND HIS MILLION FOOT LIMOS AT
> *


I was right there behind them....no limo that night ....it waz a last minute get 2gether(meeting :biggrin: j/k)


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:18 AM~12433246
> *go back home and go 2 bed :biggrin:
> *


I WISH BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:22 AM~12433281
> *I was right there behind them....no limo that night ....it waz a last minute get 2gether(meeting :biggrin: j/k)
> *



Damn-- thats shitty-- how did that fool get away fROm yall??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 08:25 AM~12433293
> *Damn-- thats shitty-- how did that fool get away fROm yall??
> *


that bi*** was so scared he must of been goin az fast as that shitty tahoe could go.sean N pro were on hiz ass though..pueblo iz small we will c him again..


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:29 AM~12433317
> *that bi*** was so scared he must of been goin az fast as that shitty tahoe could go.sean N pro were on hiz ass though..pueblo iz small we will c him again..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:29 AM~12433317
> *that bi*** was so scared he must of been goin az fast as that shitty tahoe could go.sean N pro were on hiz ass though..pueblo iz small we will c him again..
> *


I heard that  :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 08:33 AM~12433341
> *I heard that   :biggrin:
> *


well im out foo i got 2 take mama to work she dont like drivn in this shit...talk to u later.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 09:21 AM~12433265
> *I wasnt even payin attention-- but all of the suddent it felt like I couldnt breathe- I knew somethin was wROng :biggrin:
> 
> WHat up to ya Fes
> *


 :roflmao: chillin' wishin' it was a lil' warmer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Chris???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 AM~12433376
> *:roflmao: chillin' wishin' it was a lil' warmer!!!
> *


I wish it was ALOT WARMER- this shit fuccin sux :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES AND SWIPH?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 09:40 AM~12433388
> *I wish it was ALOT WARMER- this shit fuccin sux :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 09:34 AM~12433350
> *well im out foo i got 2 take mama to work she dont like drivn in this shit...talk to u later.
> *




Happy late birthday Tony!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:52 AM~12433466
> *Happy late birthday Tony!
> *


x2 Tony


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 09:14 AM~12433218
> *Whutz good Sean and the rest of the CO!!! Whut happened to the Broncos yesterday??? I couldn't even finish watching it... and the Chiefs let the Chargers come back to make it worse... :angry:
> *



No shit. I got this terrible feeling in my gut that we are gonna lose the division. I hope I'm wrong but I think it might come down to the last game of the season in San Diego 



hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:54 AM~12433478
> *No shit. I got this terrible feeling in my gut that we are gonna lose the division. I hope I'm wrong but I think it might come down to the last game of the season in San Diego  hno:
> *


I think so too!!! and we got to go to S.D.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 15 2008, 08:45 AM~12433425
> *WHAT UP FES AND SWIPH?
> *


WHat up pimpin-- hows the weather in Down there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 15 2008, 09:45 AM~12433425
> *WHAT UP FES AND SWIPH?
> *


Hey whutz up Chris!!! chillin' down my way!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 08:14 AM~12433218
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie
> Whutz good Sean and the rest of the CO!!! Whut happened to the Broncos yesterday??? I couldn't even finish watching it... and the Chiefs let the Chargers come back to make it worse... :angry:
> *


*
What's good Fes dawgie? Our gosh damn team done it again :angry: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 AM~12433644
> *
> What's good Fes dawgie? Our gosh damn team done it again :angry:
> *


Shit, I couln't even finish watchin' dat shit...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's some pics of the Monte asking 3200 obo


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 AM~12434039
> *Here's some pics of the Monte asking 3200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


  monte!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW COLORADO RYDAS.........


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 10:43 AM~12434256
> *WHAT IT DEW COLORADO RYDAS.........
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GlA0ThoXc


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 11:43 AM~12434256
> *WHAT IT DEW COLORADO RYDAS.........
> *


Whutz up Chuck... when you heading back up this way?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The monte doesn't look too bad. Does anybody know when it's gonna warm up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2008, 12:40 PM~12434733
> *The monte doesn't look too bad. Does anybody know when it's gonna warm up
> *


In May!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Chuck? when do you want to hook up?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 10:49 AM~12434304
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GlA0ThoXc
> *


THAT 3rd VERSE IS SIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 15 2008, 12:45 PM~12434776
> *whats good Chuck? when do you want to hook up?
> *



GIVE ME A CALL WHENEVER YOU COULD COME DOWN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:57 AM~12434882
> *GIVE ME A CALL WHENEVER YOU COULD COME DOWN
> *


will do. probably friday morning.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2008, 11:40 AM~12434733
> *The monte doesn't look too bad. Does anybody know when it's gonna warm up
> *


no time soon homie its cold as fuck out side I couldn't even finish a full smoke out there its so cold :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> will do. probably friday morning.
> [/e]
> 
> THATS COOL


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*WHAT IT IZ COLORADO CHECK OUT NEW TRACK AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GET AT ME*

Download link:
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html

vBulletin / phpBB link: 
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 12:43 PM~12434762
> *In May!!!  :biggrin:
> *


smartass :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 15 2008, 01:18 PM~12435071
> *no time soon homie its cold as fuck out side I couldn't even finish a full smoke out there its so cold :angry:
> *




Good time to quit :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 01:49 PM~12435783
> *Good time to quit :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 08:52 AM~12433466
> *Happy late birthday Tony!
> *


thks


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 08:53 AM~12433473
> *x2 Tony
> *


thks fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 02:49 PM~12435783
> *Good time to quit :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 11:49 AM~12434304
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GlA0ThoXc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

where is everyone?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 05:03 PM~12436963
> *where is everyone?
> *



WHATS UP TONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:54 AM~12434857
> *THAT 3rd VERSE IS SIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATS THE HOMIE MR MDK LOOK HIM UP ON MYSPACE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 04:06 PM~12436992
> *WHATS UP TONE
> *


just chilln..what up wit u ? 


hey got another suprize bustin out for the 2009.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 05:09 PM~12437016
> *just chilln..what up wit u ?
> hey got another suprize bustin out for the 2009.. :biggrin:
> *


JUST STAYIN WARM ITS F ING COLD OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 01:57 PM~12435367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 06:19 PM~12437109
> *
> *


That will keep you fuckin warm!! :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2008, 05:21 PM~12437133
> *That will keep you fuckin warm!! :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 04:13 PM~12437055
> *JUST STAYIN WARM ITS F ING COLD OUTSIDE :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro im on hold on the phone. i c u just called.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 05:22 PM~12437146
> *sorry bro im on hold on the phone. i c u just called.
> *



CALL ME WHEN YOU GET DONE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 04:23 PM~12437153
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU GET DONE
> *


cooo..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

THE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TOP


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*ROLLERZ*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*ONLY*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo whats up every 1


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*ROLLERZ*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*ONLY*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

You forgot to BOLD the "ONLY"


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Wedo-- you see that bitchon the page before this that chuc quoted somebody with-- I know that that fartin type bitch for you huh :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 07:15 PM~12438300
> *Wedo-- you see that bitchon the page before this that chuc quoted somebody with-- I know that that fartin type bitch for you huh :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah i had to go bacc and look but yeah i would put that bitch face down ass up, let her fart my hair dry and picc dingleberrys from her butt hairs and eat em like a monkey piccs bugs off another monkeys head! And its like that!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow did i just shut down the whole topic with my perverted statements! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Im sorry guys. Just keep chatting like i never mentioned farts or ass hairs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 15 2008, 06:13 PM~12437583
> *yo whats up every 1
> *


Whats up Simon how did that speech go?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 01:49 PM~12435783
> *Good time to quit :thumbsup:
> *


thats what my boss told me today


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Dec 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12438392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YOU ARE A NASTY MUTHAFUCCA!!!!!!!!
But funny as fucc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOT 2 ENCLOSED TRAILERS FOR SALE. 1 OF THEM IS WHITE USED A COUPLE OF TIMES AND HAS A 1FT HIGHER ROOF THAN NORMAL. AND I HAVE A BLACK ONE NEVER USED BESIDES A STORAGE SHED(LOL) THE BLACK ONE HAS ALL OPTIONS. ILL HAVE TO TAKE PIX..GOT TO GET RID OF THESE IM GETTING A 2 CAR...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 PM~12438877
> *GOT  2 ENCLOSED TRAILERS FOR SALE. 1 OF THEM IS WHITE USED A COUPLE OF TIMES AND HAS A 1FT HIGHER ROOF THAN NORMAL. AND I HAVE A BLACK ONE NEVER USED BESIDES A STORAGE SHED(LOL) THE BLACK ONE HAS ALL OPTIONS. ILL HAVE TO TAKE PIX..GOT TO GET RID OF THESE IM GETTING A 2 CAR...
> *



A TWO CAR FOR WHAT REASON YOU SNAKE :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 07:06 PM~12438903
> *A TWO CAR FOR WHAT REASON YOU SNAKE :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 08:15 PM~12439014
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MAX, HE SAID HE IS LOOKING TO MAKE IT ON WEDNESDAY. HE WILL LET ME KNOW FOR SURE TOMMORROW.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 PM~12440034
> *whats up colorado
> *



Its about as DEAD as your FUCCIN AVITAR :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 09:54 PM~12440257
> *Its about as DEAD as your FUCCIN AVITAR :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE PASA HOMIES?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:13 PM~12440548
> *QUE PANSA HOMIES?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP J


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:14 PM~12440563
> *:uh:
> *



ONLY CHUCKS PANSA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:15 PM~12440573
> *ONLY CHUCKS PANSA
> *


 :rant: :rofl:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:14 PM~12440572
> *WHATS UP J
> *


HI CHUCK HOW ARE YOU ON THIS FINE COLD EVENING?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 PM~12440686
> *HI CHUCK HOW ARE YOU ON THIS FINE COLD EVENING?
> *



LOL GOOD BUDDY WHAT R U UP TO? DID YOU FIND THE VIDEO CAMERA


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:13 PM~12440548
> *QUE PASA HOMIES?
> *


CHECK YOUR IN BOX


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:12 PM~12440537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE. THE ONLY COLORADO TEAM I LIKE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *SIKSIX*

WHat up six- did you get that text? Not the one fROm earlier- I mean fROm jus now :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 09:54 PM~12440257
> *Its about as DEAD as your FUCCIN AVITAR :biggrin:
> *


So...so Gang$ta


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:37 PM~12440886
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Yea...that shit reminds me of my lil nephew when he was young he got a stick that he pimped out and he would use to look for bugs and shit....I always used to ask him what it was...he'd be like...thats my dick


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:25 PM~12440719
> *THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE. THE ONLY COLORADO TEAM I LIKE
> *




You know deep down inside you cheer for the Broncos. Its okay, we'll let hang wit us and watch games and shit. We won't even call you a Traider.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:40 PM~12440920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yea...that shit reminds me of my lil nephew when he was young he got a stick that he pimped out and he would use to look for bugs and shit....I always used to ask him what it was...he'd be like...thats my dick
> *


Fuccin kids are funny huh.. If I had Ralphs number he would be laughin at this shit to.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:37 PM~12440886
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, SIKSIX
> 
> ...


O I GUESS IM NOT ON YOUR FAV FIVE ANYMORE :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:43 PM~12440943
> *Fuccin kids are funny huh.. If I had Ralphs number he would be laughin at this shit to..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


719-334-1180


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12440951
> *719-334-1180
> *



:0 :0 


TO OFF-TOPIC I GO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

JK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 09:43 PM~12440945
> *O I GUESS IM NOT ON YOUR FAV FIVE ANYMORE :uh:
> *


I dont have TEAM MOBILE--- 
ask SIX-- I jus gave him a Team Mobile Blaccberry cause I aint usin it :biggrin:
It wudnt no junk one either


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG, SWIPH



*WHAT UP JAY!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:45 PM~12440965
> *:0  :0
> TO OFF-TOPIC I GO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:47 PM~12440984
> *I dont have TEAM MOBILE---
> ask SIX-- I jus gave him a Team Mobile Blaccberry cause I aint usin it  :biggrin:
> It wudnt no junk one either
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:47 PM~12440984
> *I dont have TEAM MOBILE---
> ask SIX-- I jus gave him a Team Mobile Blaccberry cause I aint usin it  :biggrin:
> It wudnt no junk one either
> *



Yup...makes me feel like a biznizz man errrtime I whip it out


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:48 PM~12440987
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG, SWIPH
> RO?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:45 PM~12440965
> *:0  :0
> TO OFF-TOPIC I GO!!!
> *


I WILL STAB YOU IN THE NECK WITH A KNIFE (DALE VOICE)


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:49 PM~12440997
> *WHATS GOOD BRO?
> *



Relaxin...you?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:49 PM~12441001
> *I WILL STAB YOU IN THE NECK WITH A KNIFE  (DALE VOICE)
> *




Who's Dale?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12440995
> *Yup...makes me feel like a biznizz man errrtime I whip it out
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:50 PM~12441010
> *Who's Dale?
> *


DRAGON... STEP BROTHERS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12440994
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT
> *



THats what Im sayin- shit had me craccin up hard :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12441019
> *THats what Im sayin- shit had me craccin up hard :biggrin:
> *


I THINK LITTLE KIDS ARE THE FUNNIEST THING


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:50 PM~12441005
> *Relaxin...you?
> *


STARING AT UNDER AGE GIRLS IN I HOPE SHES 18


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12441016
> *DRAGON... STEP BROTHERS
> *



Haven't seen it.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:52 PM~12441027
> *I THINK LITTLE KIDS ARE THE FUNNIEST THING
> *


CHARLIE YOU BIT ME


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:52 PM~12441034
> *Haven't seen it.
> *


YOU HAVE TO WATCH IT. ITS THE FUNNIEST MOVIE THIS YEAR IMO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ITZ A ROLLERZ FEST UP N HERE :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 09:53 PM~12441040
> *CHARLIE YOU BIT ME
> *


CONGRATS BROTHER...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:54 PM~12441049
> *ITZ A ROLLERZ FEST UP N HERE  :biggrin:
> *


HI TONY HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

6 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
*ROLLERZ*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 09:53 PM~12441040
> *CHARLIE YOU BIT ME
> *


THATS WAS FUNNY AS FUC THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12441054
> *CONGRATS BROTHER...
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:52 PM~12441031
> *STARING AT UNDER AGE GIRLS IN I HOPE SHES 18
> *


I go to wifeys/gf's first... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 09:55 PM~12441056
> *HI TONY HOW ARE YOU?
> *


DOIN GOOD BROTHER HOWS THE NEW EDITION ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:54 PM~12441049
> *ITZ A ROLLERZ FEST UP N HERE  :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT SURE ... HAVE WE MET BEFORE MY NAME IS RALPH BUT YOU HAVE TO CALL ME DRAGON


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:54 PM~12441049
> *ITZ A ROLLERZ FEST UP N HERE  :biggrin:
> *



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX

TTMFT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12441069
> *DOIN GOOD BROTHER HOWS THE NEW EDITION ?
> *


GOOD ALL HE DOES IS EAT!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12441067
> *I go to wifeys/gf's first... :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THICK CHICKS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12441083
> *GOOD ALL HE DOES IS EAT!!
> *


LIKE FATHER LIKE SON


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 09:44 PM~12440951
> *719-334-1180
> *


WTF IZ THAT??? U DONT EVEN ANSWER SO WHY GIVE IT OUT? :uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12441067
> *I go to wifeys/gf's first... :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE OLDER WOMEN


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12441077
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX
> THE TAKEOVER*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:58 PM~12441092
> *LIKE FATHER LIKE SON
> *


HE HAS MY POOPIN ABILITIES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:58 PM~12441093
> *WTF IZ THAT??? U DONT EVEN ANSWER SO WHY GIVE IT OUT? :uh:
> *


THATS THE NUMBER YOU DONT CALL.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441103
> *HE HAS MY POOPIN ABILITIES
> *


AND YOUR EATING HABITS?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 09:52 PM~12441027
> *I THINK LITTLE KIDS ARE THE FUNNIEST THING
> *


U BETTER STAY AWAY FROM THEM LITTLE KIDZ "MICHAEL" :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441108
> *THATS THE NUMBER YOU DONT CALL.
> *



OOOO HE JUST TOLD YOU


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:57 PM~12441089
> *DONT FORGET THICK CHICKS
> *



Nope...I avoid at all costs. I like em slimmed down a little. I am hypocrite remember?

I can be fat, the wifey can't :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 09:59 PM~12441108
> *THATS THE NUMBER YOU DONT CALL.
> *


WHATEVER , IVE CALLED AND TEXT U DONT ANSWER...IM GONNA START CALLING YOU "SEAN" :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:00 PM~12441114
> *AND YOUR EATING HABITS?
> *


HE EATS MORE THAN ME LOL AND LOOKS AT BOOBS ALL DAY


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12441117
> *OOOO HE JUST TOLD YOU
> *


U B QUIET AND GO BREAST FEED UR SON ! :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441132
> *WHATEVER , IVE CALLED AND TEXT U DONT ANSWER...IM GONNA START CALLING YOU "SEAN" :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THE 671 NUMBER ALL THE TIME


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441126
> *Nope...I avoid at all costs. I like em slimmed down a little. I am hypocrite remember?
> 
> I can be fat, the wifey can't  :biggrin:
> *


FAT GIRLS NEED LOVE TOO CRAIG JUST ASK CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:02 PM~12441143
> *FAT GIRLS NEED LOVE TOO CRAIG JUST ASK CHUCK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP JOE?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:02 PM~12441140
> *U B QUIET AND GO BREAT FEED UR SON ! :angry:
> *


WHAT JOHN JOHN?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Jay...


Congratz on the lil one...I told Chuck to tell you fROm me. If he did tell you, you pRObably couldn't understand what he was saying....so I'm tellin you now.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441147
> *:uh:
> *


DONT BE AFRAID TO USE THE KEYBOARD BUDDY. IT DOES MAKE WORDS


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 PM~12441143
> *FAT GIRLS NEED LOVE TOO CRAIG JUST ASK CHUCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441154
> *Jay...
> Congratz on the lil one...I told Chuck to tell you fROm me. If he did tell you, you pRObably couldn't understand what he was saying....so I'm tellin you now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441155
> *DONT BE AFRAID TO USE THE KEYBOARD BUDDY. IT DOES MAKE WORDS
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441154
> *Jay...
> Congratz on the lil one...I told Chuck to tell you fROm me. If he did tell you, you pRObably couldn't understand what he was saying....so I'm tellin you now.
> *


[*FONT=Impact]YEAH HE DID THANKS BROTHER[/FONT]*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441132
> *WHATEVER , IVE CALLED AND TEXT U DONT ANSWER...IM GONNA START CALLING YOU "SEAN" :biggrin:
> *



He's busy textin me...askin me what I'm wearing hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:03 PM~12441154
> *Jay...
> Congratz on the lil one...I told Chuck to tell you fROm me. If he did tell you, you pRObably couldn't understand what he was saying....so I'm tellin you now.
> *


HE MIGHT HAVE TEXT HIM-- DUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHH :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441155
> *DONT BE AFRAID TO USE THE KEYBOARD BUDDY. IT DOES MAKE WORDS
> *


YOU KNO HE CANT SPELL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU TAKING OUR PARTS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441181
> *YOU KNO HE CANT SPELL
> *


I CANT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441152
> *WHAT UP JOE?
> *


Whats Good over there?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441177
> *He's busy textin me...askin me what I'm wearing  hno:
> *


THATS BETWEEN ME AND YOU


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL CHUCK CAN SPELL IN APPLEBEES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441189
> *YOU TAKING OUR PARTS THIS WEEKEND
> *



IT WOULD BE EASIER TO JUST SHIP YOUR ONE PART


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12441177
> *He's busy textin me...askin me what I'm wearing  hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:08 PM~12441200
> *ALL CHUCK CAN SPELL IN APPLEBEES
> *



I DONT NEED TO SPELL IT :uh: I DONT WRITE CHECKS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441181
> *YOU KNO HE CANT SPELL IN ENGLISH
> *


FIXED


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:08 PM~12441201
> *IT WOULD BE EASIER TO JUST SHIP YOUR ONE PART
> *


THANKS TONY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441154
> *Jay...
> Congratz on the lil one...I told Chuck to tell you fROm me. If he did tell you, you pRObably couldn't understand what he was saying....so I'm tellin you now.
> *


WHEN CHUCK TALKS THIS IS ALL I HEAR UVHJVFBEIFGFJFOFERWBFJKWBWILFFBWECBYWWCB
AND I SAY WHAT BUDDY ABD HE SAYS UVFHREUFVREJVKHJDFH


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12441189
> *YOU TAKING OUR PARTS THIS WEEKEND
> *


ASK CHUCK WHATS UP...IM WAITN ON HIM...WHY DONT U COME?...OH YEAH I FORGOT JUST LIKE THE CONCERT...PU**Y WHIPPED..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12441226
> *WHEN CHUCK TALKS THIS IS ALL I HEAR UVHJVFBEIFGFJFOFERWBFJKWBWILFFBWECBYWWCB
> AND I SAY WHAT BUDDY ABD HE SAYS UVFHREUFVREJVKHJDFH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:10 PM~12441226
> *WHEN CHUCK TALKS THIS IS ALL I HEAR UVHJVFBEIFGFJFOFERWBFJKWBWILFFBWECBYWWCB
> AND I SAY WHAT BUDDY ABD HE SAYS UVFHREUFVREJVKHJDFH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12441231
> *ASK CHUCK WHATS UP...IM WAITN ON HIM...WHY DONT U COME?...OH YEAH I FORGOT JUST LIKE THE CONCERT...PU**Y WHIPPED..... :biggrin:
> *


I WAS GETTING MORE INK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:11 PM~12441240
> *I WAS GETTING MORE INK
> *


What ya get homie


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 15 2008, 10:07 PM~12441193
> *Whats Good over there?
> *


JUST CHILLN BRO..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:07 PM~12441194
> *THATS BETWEEN ME AND YOU
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12441231
> *ASK CHUCK WHATS UP...IM WAITN ON HIM...WHY DONT U COME?...OH YEAH I FORGOT JUST LIKE THE CONCERT...PU**Y WHIPPED..... :biggrin:
> *



MY PARTS AINT GOIN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 PM~12441244
> *What ya get homie
> *


I GOT THE R O LIKE MY AVATAR


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

AND IN A MAD MUFFLED VOICE CHUCKS SAYING ENVVNUREVVNEIUVREHVNJKVSVFU


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:11 PM~12441240
> *I WAS GETTING MORE INK
> *


THATS NOT WHAT I HEARD :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12441226
> *WHEN CHUCK TALKS THIS IS ALL I HEAR UVHJVFBEIFGFJFOFERWBFJKWBWILFFBWECBYWWCB
> AND I SAY WHAT BUDDY ABD HE SAYS UVFHREUFVREJVKHJDFH
> *




:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:13 PM~12441257
> *I GOT THE R O LIKE MY AVATAR
> *


IN BLAC AND GREY RIGHT???????????????????????????///


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:13 PM~12441253
> *MY PARTS AINT GOIN
> *


BCUZ ME N CHUCKS GOT A NEW PLAN....RIGHT CHUCK? :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 PM~12441262
> *THATS NOT WHAT I HEARD :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 PM~12441268
> *IN BLAC AND GREY RIGHT???????????????????????????///
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:15 PM~12441276
> *BCUZ ME N CHUCKS GOT A NEW PLAN....RIGHT CHUCK?  :thumbsup:
> *



YUP


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:15 PM~12441280
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



THANK GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDNNNNNNEESSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 PM~12441262
> *THATS NOT WHAT I HEARD :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DID YOU HEAR


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:16 PM~12441290
> *THANK GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDNNNNNNEESSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:15 PM~12441276
> *BCUZ ME N CHUCKS GOT A NEW PLAN....RIGHT CHUCK?  :thumbsup:
> *



WHEN WE GONNA BUILD MY DISPLAY FOR MY BIKE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:15 PM~12441277
> *:0  :0
> *


ITS REALLY MY NAME


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:15 PM~12441276
> *BCUZ ME N CHUCKS GOT A NEW PLAN....RIGHT CHUCK?  :thumbsup:
> *


AS LONG AS HES DOESNT BAG IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:15 PM~12441284
> *YUP
> *


FEEL MY KNOCKIN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:17 PM~12441302
> *AS LONG AS HES DOESNT BAG IT :biggrin:
> *



I NEED A MINI PUMP FOR THE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47
*

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:17 PM~12441298
> *WHEN WE GONNA BUILD MY DISPLAY FOR MY BIKE
> *


LETZ DO THE DAMN THING..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:18 PM~12441319
> *I NEED A MINI PUMP FOR THE BIKE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:19 PM~12441328
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719, ROLLERZ_47, impala63
> 
> MOST HATED*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:17 PM~12441302
> *AS LONG AS HES DOESNT BAG IT :biggrin:
> *


NO BAGGN THE BIKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:19 PM~12441339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CAN YOU HELP ME OUT SWIPH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Allright *******, class is now in session. The pROfessor is in!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12441340
> *AND JR FROM MOST HATED
> *



He left by the time it posted so I made an edit :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12441352
> *Allright *******, class is now in session. The pROfessor is in!
> *


ALL EYES FORWARD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:20 PM~12441352
> *Allright *******, class is now in session. The pROfessor is in!
> *


pROfessors answer thier students when called upon  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:21 PM~12441357
> *He left by the time it posted so I made an edit  :biggrin:
> *


O MY BAG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, SWIPH, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719

*Damn we a few people short of a meeting :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CHUCK CALL ME I MEAN TEXT ME SO I DONT HAVE TO HEAR NFJIWEUIGBVVIJENVUIERVJSVNVHEGJVNEWRBUVIBVRTIGBL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12441352
> *Allright *******, class is now in session. The pROfessor is in!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12441352
> *Allright *******, class is now in session. The pROfessor is in!
> *



Whats on the agenda?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:21 PM~12441362
> *pROfessors answer thier students when called upon   :biggrin:
> *


*
I was on an extended lunch break :cheesy: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:22 PM~12441369
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, SWIPH, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Damn we a few people short of a meeting :biggrin:
> *


 THIS IS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT MATTER ANYWAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:20 PM~12441348
> *CAN YOU HELP ME OUT SWIPH
> *



Im always down to help my bROthers out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:23 PM~12441382
> *Whats on the agenda?
> *



TIME FOR THE TITTY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:22 PM~12441369
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, ROLLERZ_47, SWIPH, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Damn we a few people short of a meeting :biggrin:
> *




If the weather is ANYTHING like last time...our next meeting just might have to be in CYBERSPACE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 PM~12441390
> *THIS IS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT MATTER ANYWAY
> *


X10000


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:23 PM~12441390
> *THIS IS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT MATTER ANYWAY
> *


 :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:23 PM~12441383
> *
> I was on an extended lunch break :cheesy:
> *


 WHO WOULDVE KNOWN


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:24 PM~12441394
> *TIME FOR THE TITTY BAR :biggrin:
> *



Is there a chi chi bar in Pueblo?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:24 PM~12441394
> *TIME FOR THE TITTY BAR :biggrin:
> *


I GOT $20 LETZ GO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 PM~12441383
> *
> I was on an extended lunch break :cheesy:
> *


With one of them young college hoes huh :biggrin: 

OK-- YOU GOT A PASS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 PM~12441382
> *Whats on the agenda?
> *


*New Years Plans :dunno:  :dunno: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:24 PM~12441410
> *Is there a chi chi bar in Pueblo?
> *


AT 300 MAGS HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:24 PM~12441394
> *TIME FOR THE TITTY BAR :biggrin:
> *


 GUYS DONT HAVE TITTES :twak: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441415
> *I GOT $20  LETZ GO
> *



ILL MEET YOU THERE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:25 PM~12441415
> *I GOT $20  4 EACH OF YOU  LETZ GO
> *


FUC YA- lap dances on TOny :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441419
> *New Years Plans :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Thought we had that settled....the Limo to Swiph's fRONt yard party?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441424
> *AT 300 MAGS HOUSE... :biggrin:
> *


OK DICK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:24 PM~12441410
> *Is there a chi chi bar in Pueblo?
> *


*Yeah, but just the local hoes :angry:*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441427
> *GUYS DONT HAVE TITTES :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441427
> *GUYS DONT HAVE TITTES :twak:  :dunno:
> *



WELL GOD DAMN YOU DO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:25 PM~12441419
> *New Years Plans :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I thought we already covered this topic :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:26 PM~12441436
> *ILL MEET YOU THERE
> *


*They're closed tonight!*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:26 PM~12441439
> *FUC YA- lap dances on TOny :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BRING THEM 2 U.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:26 PM~12441443
> *Yeah, but just the local hoes :angry:
> *



What about the one in Springs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12441447
> *WELL GOSH DAMN YOU DO
> *


*
FIXED :angry: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12441447
> *WELL GOSH DAMN YOU DO
> *


pROfessor is gonna post up on you for that one- I dont think I got it in time


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12441455
> *WE WILL BRING THEM 2 U.. :biggrin:
> *



OR TAKE PICS AND SEND THEM TO HIM, SEAN DID YOU GET MY FORWARD EARLIER


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12441447
> *WELL GOD DAMN YOU DO
> *


OK SLIM


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12441447
> *WELL GOD DAMN YOU DO
> *



I do...ask Ralph


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12441459
> *What about the one in Springs
> *


*I dunno about those ones*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:28 PM~12441471
> *OK SLIM
> *



O I FORGOT YOU WERE ON A DIET :uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:28 PM~12441476
> *I do...ask Ralph
> *


WHAT SIZE BRA DO YOU WEAR?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:26 PM~12441441
> *Thought we had that settled....the Limo to Swiph's fRONt yard party?
> *


Thats what Im sayin :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:28 PM~12441467
> *OR TAKE PICS AND SEND THEM TO HIM, SEAN DID YOU GET MY FORWARD EARLIER
> *


*Yeah, but I already got that one fROm SWIPH this morning. Old news buddy!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:29 PM~12441482
> *O I FORGOT YOU WERE ON A DIET :uh:
> *


NEVER SAID I WAS VDVUVUVHVJVAVHAJKVHUVNUTIVB


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:28 PM~12441476
> *I do...ask Ralph
> *


SEND ME MORE PICS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:29 PM~12441477
> *I dunno about those ones
> *



Well...we can go to the one in Pueblo but I don't wanna run into none of the bROthers ex's :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12441482
> *O I FORGOT YOU WERE ON A DIET :uh:
> *


*He's the only one who claims to have lost weight, but still looks the same :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:30 PM~12441491
> *Yeah, but I already got that one fROm SWIPH this morning. Old news buddy!
> *


Those titties were nice huh- I was walkin through target wit my babies mama-- I even had to show her :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:29 PM~12441488
> *WHAT SIZE BRA DO YOU WEAR?
> *



Small B


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:30 PM~12441496
> *Well...we can go to the one in Pueblo but I don't wanna run into none of the bROthers ex's  :biggrin:
> *


*Or current ones :0 *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:30 PM~12441495
> *SEND ME MORE PICS
> *



SENT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SEAN- did you get the text a little while ago??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:31 PM~12441508
> *Those titties were nice huh- I was walkin through target wit my babies mama-- I even had to show her :biggrin:
> *


*Very Nice! :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12441506
> *He's the only one who claims to have lost weight, but still looks the same :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:32 PM~12441525
> *SEAN- did you get the text a little while ago??
> *


*With that lil kid? I saw that on you tube a while back  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12441506
> *He's the only one who claims to have lost weight, but still looks the same :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID YOU GUYS BET ON THAT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12441515
> *Or current ones :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:33 PM~12441543
> *With that lil kid? I saw that on you tube a while back
> *


DAMN *****- you got that link- I was hopin it was on you tube


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:34 PM~12441554
> *DID YOU GUYS BET ON THAT
> *


*Nah, that ****** was too scared to break bread :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12441554
> *DID YOU GUYS BET ON THAT
> *



JAY DONT BET, IT TAKES AWAY FROM HIS LUNCH MONEY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:32 PM~12441531
> *Very Nice! :biggrin:
> *



Yea..they looked familiar


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:34 PM~12441558
> *DAMN *****- you got that link- I was hopin it was on you tube
> *


*Pull up "Charlie Bit My Finger" and off to the right you should find it under similar videos.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12441567
> *Nah, that ****** was too scared to break bread :angry:
> *


O I WASNT SURE OF THE OUTCOME ON THAT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 10:35 PM~12441574
> *Yea..they looked familiar
> *


*whatchutalkenboutwillis*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:35 PM~12441574
> *Yea..they looked familiar
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:36 PM~12441580
> *Pull up "Charlie Bit My Finger" and off to the right you should find it under similar videos.
> *


DAMN YOU ARE SMART MR COLLEGE GRAD :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:36 PM~12441584
> *O I WASNT SURE OF THE OUTCOME ON THAT
> *


*He should have bet, he pRObably would have won.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:35 PM~12441570
> *JAY DONT BET, IT TAKES AWAY FROM HIS LUNCH MONEY
> *


I THOUGHT HE ATE SONIC EVERYDAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:30 PM~12441491
> *Yeah, but I already got that one fROm SWIPH this morning. Old news buddy!
> *


OLD NEWS LIKE CHUCK SEX LIFE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2008, 10:36 PM~12441594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, K Dawg pulled out the Bull Shit flag on you!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 15 2008, 10:35 PM~12441574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:37 PM~12441600
> *DAMN YOU ARE SMART MR COLLEGE GRAD :biggrin:
> *


*DICK :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:37 PM~12441606
> *He should have bet, he pRObably would have won.
> *


FREAKIN IDIOT (NAPELEON VOICE)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:39 PM~12441625
> *DIC :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:38 PM~12441613
> *OLD NEWS LIKE CHUCK SEX LIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:38 PM~12441613
> *OLD NEWS LIKE CHUCK SEX LIFE
> *


I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD ONE


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12441506
> *He's the only one who claims to have lost weight, but still looks the same :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HAVENT EVEN SEEN YOU DICK


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:40 PM~12441654
> *I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD ONE
> *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:40 PM~12441654
> *I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD ONE
> *


ONLY WITH HIS HANDS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:41 PM~12441674
> *ONLY WITH HIS HANDS
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:41 PM~12441674
> *ONLY WITH MY LADY
> *



:uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HE CANT TALK TO GIRLS ON THE PHONE CAUSE THEY'LL KEEP SAYING HUH FROM HEARING RUTRUEIVVVVNUWTG472TY5TJE387F9H


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:40 PM~12441662
> *I HAVENT EVEN SEEN YOU DICK
> *


*Oh, I'm sure you'll look the same buddy!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441693
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441693
> *:uh:
> *


 YOU WISHED


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441696
> *Oh, I'm sure you'll look the same buddy!
> *


 I HATE YOU


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:42 PM~12441694
> *HE CANT TALK TO GIRLS ON THE PHONE CAUSE THEY'LL KEEP SAYING HUH FROM HEARING RUTRUEIVVVVNUWTG472TY5TJE387F9H
> *


HE TEXT IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good Rollerz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12441710
> *I HATE YOU
> *


*BWAHAHAHAAH*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:43 PM~12441704
> *YOU WISHED
> *


 :wow: :420:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441693
> *:uh:
> *


ONLY WITH THE SLOPPY SECONDS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12441718
> *Whats good Rollerz
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12441724
> *I HATE YOU TOO LIL ***** YOU AINT MY SON
> *


 :biggrin: FIXED


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12441714
> *HE TEXT IT ALL :biggrin:
> *


EVEN WHEN HE TEXTED ITS LIKE JOHN JOHN HGYTIUKJHJGH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12441728
> *:wow:  :420:
> *


YOU AND JAY SHOULD MUD WRESTLE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:45 PM~12441744
> *:biggrin:  FIXED
> *


*No, it's like this. "I hate you too lil ******, I ain't ur daddy"*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:45 PM~12441737
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



You get my voicemail primo?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:46 PM~12441755
> *YOU AND JAY SHOULD MUD WRESTLE
> *


HE'LL EAT ALL THE MUD THATS WHAT PIGS DO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 PM~12441755
> *YOU AND JAY SHOULD MUD WRESTLE
> *


*I wouldn't like to see 2 fat chicks go at it :barf: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:46 PM~12441759
> *No, it's like this. "I hate you too lil ******, I ain't ur daddy"
> *


NO THATS NOT HOW SNOOP DOGG SAYS IT. YOU SAY THAT ONE WHEN A KID GOES UP TO YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:47 PM~12441765
> *HE'LL EAT ALL THE MUD THATS WHAT PIGS DO
> *



DONT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT LIL BIG BUDDY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 PM~12441760
> *You get my voicemail primo?
> *


You got have your lady call-- cause if he doesnt hear a girls voice right away- he deletes it or skips it :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441776
> *I wouldn't like to see 2 fat chicks go at it :barf:
> *


 AND YOU CAN BE OUR FAT REF


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441776
> *I wouldn't like to see 2 fat chicks go at it :barf:
> *


I WAS THINKING PIGS IN A PIN BUT THAT TOO


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441779
> *DONT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT LIL BIG BUDDY
> *


 IM NOT HURT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441779
> *DONT GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT LIL BIG BUDDY
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 PM~12441760
> *You get my voicemail primo?
> *


*PM ur # to RO4LIFE 719, and he'll put you on the call list. This Sunday at 1:00  *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441776
> *I wouldn't like to see 2 fat chicks go at it :barf:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12441780
> *You got have your lady call-- cause if he doesnt hear a girls voice right away- he deletes it or skips it :biggrin:
> *



Damn maby ill try that next time :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:48 PM~12441780
> *You got have your lady call-- cause if he doesnt hear a girls voice right away- he deletes it or skips it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:50 PM~12441806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT ARE YOU LAUGHING AT WIDOWS PEAK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 15 2008, 10:50 PM~12441814
> *Damn maby ill try that next time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 15 2008, 11:51 PM~12441824
> *WHAT ARE YOU LAUGHING AT WIDOWS PEAK
> *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 15 2008, 11:52 PM~12441832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS THE BEST 2PAC SONG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *ROLLERZ_47*, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, impala63, RO4LIFE 719


*Why u so quiet foo!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:53 PM~12441843
> *WHATS THE BEST 2PAC SONG
> *



JAYS GOT A BABY :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:54 PM~12441851
> *JAYS GOT A BABY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZ_47, impala63
Damn you ****** having a meeting??? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:53 PM~12441843
> *WHATS THE BEST 2PAC SONG
> *


*HIT 'EM UP!  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:49 PM~12441801
> *PM ur # to RO4LIFE 719, and he'll put you on the call list. This Sunday at 1:00
> *



OK i pm'd and put myself on the list. I expect to recieve mass text messages of tittys and ass :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12441863
> *HIT 'EM UP!
> *


THats a good one.

HOw bout 

I GET AROUND---

that should be your anthem SEAN :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:54 PM~12441850
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, fesboogie, SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, impala63, RO4LIFE 719
> Why u so quiet foo!
> *


I GOT SIDETRACT ...LOOKING AT TRAILERS ON THE OTHER COMPUTER.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:56 PM~12441863
> *HIT 'EM UP!
> *


WHAT ABOUT DEAR MAMA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12441858
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ, ROLLERZ_47, impala63
> Damn you ****** having a meeting???  :biggrin:
> *


*Yup glad u decided to accept our invitiation :0 *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

"Pain" from the Above The Rim Soundtracc


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12441863
> *HIT 'EM UP!
> *


U GONNA HIT UP THE 505 OR WHAT?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 15 2008, 10:57 PM~12441874
> *OK i pm'd and put myself on the list. I expect to recieve mass text messages of tittys and ass :biggrin:
> *


you are gonna be gettin pics of Jays titties and chucs ass now that you said that :barf:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441896
> *WHAT ABOUT DEAR MAMA
> *


X2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12441898
> *Yup glad u decided to accept our invitiation :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12441907
> *you are gonna be gettin pics of Jays titties and chucs ass now that you said that :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 10:57 PM~12441877
> *THats a good one.
> 
> HOw bout
> ...


*That's a stROng #2 best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441904
> *U GONNA HIT UP THE 505 OR WHAT?
> *


*As long as the weather is cool, I'm down 110%*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12441928
> *That's a stROng #2 best.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0
> *


THUGG MANSION IS A TOP CHOICE AS WELL. :|


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 12:02 AM~12441940
> *As long as the weather is cool, I'm down 110%
> *


WHEN YOU GUYS GOING


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:02 PM~12441940
> *As long as the weather is cool, I'm down 110%
> *


COOO THEY HAVE THE PARTY ON SAT...BUT I THINK WE SHOULD GO DOWN ON FRIDAY.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BEST ICE CUBE SONG


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441958
> *WHEN YOU GUYS GOING
> *


* :uh: Why ask, you know you won't go*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12441898
> *Yup glad u decided to accept our invitiation :0
> *


wow... whutz good Sean???


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441958
> *WHEN YOU GUYS GOING
> *


WHY U CANT GO :uh: 















J/K DONT CRY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441964
> *COOO THEY HAVE THE PARTY ON SAT...BUT I THINK WE SHOULD GO DOWN ON FRIDAY.
> *


*Yeah Felisha let me know what's up.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 16 2008, 12:04 AM~12441967
> *BEST ICE CUBE SONG
> *


he has so many but "Today was a good day" is a good cruising song!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441967
> *BEST ICE CUBE SONG
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 12:05 AM~12441969
> * :uh: Why ask, you know you won't go
> *


SAYS WHO... I THINK SHELL BE HERE THIS WEEK SOMETIME


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:05 PM~12441972
> *wow... whutz good Sean???
> *


*U know what's up Fes!  *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441988
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk&feature=related


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12441992
> *SAYS WHO... I THINK SHELL BE HERE THIS WEEK SOMETIME
> *



*Then for sure you won't go foo*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 16 2008, 12:05 AM~12441974
> *WHY U CANT GO :uh:
> J/K DONT CRY
> *


I DID NOT KNOW SEAN WAS A PIRATE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 12:01 AM~12441928
> *That's a stROng #2 best.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0
> *



Or "Ghetto Gospel Remix" Featuring O.G Wedo of 5150XO :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:07 PM~12442001
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk&feature=related
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk&feature=related


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441967
> *BEST ICE CUBE SONG
> *


I cant think of the name right now--

but the one joint with SCARFACE from bac nthe day was fuccin gangsta..

Of course IT WAS A GOOD DAY is up towards the top.

ALot of shit of his KILL AT WILL album are bangers.


ICE CUBE IS A LEGEND


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 12:07 AM~12442009
> *Then for sure you won't go foo
> *


I KNOW BUT IF SHES NOT HERE I MIGHT GO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:08 AM~12442020
> *I cant think of the name right now--
> 
> but the one joint with SCARFACE from bac nthe day was fuccin gangsta..
> ...


x2
No Vaseline was the shit too


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:04 PM~12441967
> *BEST ICE CUBE SONG
> *


*Today was a good Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12442040
> *IT was a good Day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *



FIXED :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12442040
> *Today was a good Day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> *


CHROME N PAINT..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 15 2008, 11:09 PM~12442024
> *I KNOW BUT IF SHES NOT HERE I MIGHT GO
> *


*haha, nice edit foo. U went fROm being down to "I MIGHT" BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 PM~12442053
> *CHROME N PAINT..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc
> *



BEST SONG TONY- NOT BEST VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 12:12 AM~12442056
> *haha, nice edit foo. U went fROm being down to "I MIGHT" BWAHAHAHA
> *


I DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS GOING ON DOWN THERE


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 PM~12442068
> *BEST SONG TONY- NOT BEST VIDEO :biggrin:
> *


I FU**D UP :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So on the other topic there sayin' July 12th will be the Denver show!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:15 AM~12442084
> *So on the other topic there sayin' July 12th will be the Denver show!!!
> *


THEY MOVED IT BACK TO JULY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:15 PM~12442082
> *I FU**D UP :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its ok- we all do it.. :biggrin: 
ANd whats up with yur sig- now you keepin secrets fROm us :angry:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 15 2008, 11:16 PM~12442094
> *its ok- we all do it.. :biggrin:
> ANd whats up with yur sig- now you keepin secrets fROm us :angry:
> *


SECRETS????NOT ME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 16 2008, 12:16 AM~12442091
> *THEY MOVED IT BACK TO JULY?
> *


from what they were sayin'


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHOS BETTER ICE CUBE OR DR DRE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 15 2008, 11:18 PM~12442101
> *SECRETS????NOT ME
> *


damn *bROther*- thats fucced up :angry: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=447148&st=0
if anyone didn't see it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus got done watchin the OG GONE IN 60 SECONDS-- and then the makin of it--- that shit was so sic. You have to watch the makin of it to really see all what they went through to make it..

HAVE ANY OF YALL SEEN IT?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laterz everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:28 AM~12442185
> *I jus got done watchin the OG  GONE IN 60 SECONDS-- and then the makin of it---  that shit was so sic. You have to watch the makin of it to really see all what they went through to make it..
> 
> HAVE ANY OF YALL SEEN IT?
> *


I seen it at Wal Mart for like $1!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12442201
> *I seen it at Wal Mart for like $1!!!  :biggrin:
> *


5 bux *****- I jus picced it up tonight-- in a COLLECTORS CASE EVEN :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:32 AM~12442215
> *5 bux *****- I jus picced it up tonight-- in a COLLECTORS CASE EVEN :biggrin:
> *


I knew it was $1 or $5 didn't remember what section it was in!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12442232
> *I knew it was $1 or $5 didn't remember what section it was in!!!
> *


In the bROke ***** section-- where all the 5dolla movies are :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:35 AM~12442237
> *In the bROke ***** section--  where all the 5dolla movies are :biggrin:
> *


Yea there you go!!! But they got a couple of good movies in the mix in there!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:37 PM~12442247
> *Yea there you go!!! But they got a couple of good movies in the mix in there!!!
> *


They always got good movies-- Ive got o many movies fROm that section- I must have bought atleast 30- 40 fROm there-- and that aint including the ones for my daughter and all her cartoon stuff.
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:39 AM~12442268
> *They always got good movies-- Ive got o many movies fROm that section- I must have bought atleast 30- 40 fROm there-- and that aint including the ones for my daughter and all her cartoon stuff.
> :biggrin:
> *


yea I've bought a gang from that section too... I can't even front!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12442298
> *yea I've bought a gang from that section too... I can't even front!!!
> *


Fuc ya- I love bROke ***** sections. Ill buy shit like that forever- I dont give a fuc :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 15 2008, 11:36 PM~12441592
> *whatchutalkenboutwillis
> *



I think you know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 12:51 AM~12442357
> *Fuc ya- I love bROke ***** sections.  Ill buy shit like that forever- I dont give a fuc :biggrin:
> *


so how's dat shit wit' your lawyers and court goin'? If you can speak on it ofcourse...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2008, 11:54 PM~12442374
> *so how's dat shit wit' your lawyers and court goin'? If you can speak on it ofcourse...
> *


 :|


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you see this Swiph?



> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12437918
> *You  want some new shit. I already got the Jordan 24s (2009s).  $70 shipped cant beat that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:03 AM~12442440
> *Did you see this Swiph?
> *


THYE ARE FAKES HOMIE- tell him to post the inside of the shoe that shows their birthdates- and their release dates
I GURANTEE HE WONT DO IT 

and to top it all off- they are ugly as fuc to me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:05 AM~12442452
> *THYE ARE FAKES HOMIE- tell him to post the inside of the shoe that shows their birthdates- and their release dates
> I GURANTEE HE WONT DO IT
> *


yeah I figured they were bootlegs... $70 won't get you no Jordan's these dayz!!! Did you see the eminem retro J's?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:05 AM~12442452
> *THYE ARE FAKES HOMIE- tell him to post the inside of the shoe that shows their birthdates- and their release dates
> I GURANTEE HE WONT DO IT
> 
> ...



He never claims them to be real. Check his topics in the other items for sale forum.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 16 2008, 12:07 AM~12442465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont waste my time on fake jordans. Ive been wearing REAL ones since the 1st series Nikes were out when I was in 2nd grade. I had the white/blac/red and the blac/red. and the blue/ blac SERIES 1 OGs. I fuccin love Jordans. My favorite ones I have now are my Military Blue and white IVs. They are jus so classic :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:13 AM~12442501
> *You mean the royal blue series 4's???
> I dont waste my time on fake jordans. Ive been wearing REAL ones since the 1st series Nikes were out  when I was in 2nd grade. I had the white/blac/red and the blac/red. and the blue/ blac    SERIES 1 OGs.  I fuccin love Jordans.  My favorite ones I have now are my Military Blue and white IVs.  They are jus so classic :biggrin:
> *


I don't know the official name but i think they have some of his lyrics on the shoe and they only made 313 pairs... let me try to find a pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this might work...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tXa7f0_UJI


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:15 AM~12442514
> *I don't know the official name but i think they have some of his lyrics on the shoe and they only made 313 pairs... let me try to find a pic
> *


THe ones Im talkin bout look like these- but ALL blue with some blac on em...










Only AUthentic Jordans in my house. Even my lil princess sports Jordans- she got like 5 or 6 pairs herself


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:19 AM~12442544
> *THe ones Im talkin bout look like these- but ALL blue with some blac on em...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok I've seen the ones your talkin' about, but no these are different... and I like those J's :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:24 AM~12442593
> *Oh ok I've seen the ones your talkin' about, but no these are different... and I like those J's  :biggrin:
> *


Ya- I jus looked at that video- IM NOT A FAN --LOL They jus look to UNJORDAN for me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:26 AM~12442602
> *Ya- I jus looked at that video- IM NOT A FAN --LOL  They jus look to UNJORDAN for me :biggrin:
> *


Yea I don't like the way they look but it be cool to have them jus' cuz they limited... those ones you got in the pic are Jordan 3's aren't they?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:13 AM~12442501
> *You mean the royal blue series 4's???
> I dont waste my time on fake jordans. Ive been wearing REAL ones since the 1st series Nikes were out  when I was in 2nd grade. I had the white/blac/red and the blac/red. and the blue/ blac    SERIES 1 OGs.  I fuccin love Jordans.  My favorite ones I have now are my Military Blue and white IVs.  They are jus so classic :biggrin:
> *



Neither do I....but I've only been able to afford J's for about the last 7 years or so. I think most J's are ugly as hell so I just buy the ones I think look good enough to wear.


I was just saying that dude NEVER says the J's he sells are real. I'm not knockin his hustle if fools like to walk around sportin fake J's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:29 AM~12442619
> *Yea I don't like the way they look but it be cool to have them jus' cuz they limited... those ones you got in the pic are Jordan 3's aren't they?
> *


Naw homie-- those are my IVs-- let me see if I got a pic of my 3s in here to show you the difference.

Heres the EMINEMivs though-- I never got a chance to own these- I was biddin on some once online-- and I went up to like 770 or 780 and then said fuc it-- whoever is outbiddin me can have them muthafuccas-- the winning bid ended up at over a grand. THYE ONLY MADE 50 pairs- so I wanted em bad- but not a full stac bad :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:34 AM~12442649
> *Naw homie-- those are my IVs-- let me see if I got a pic of my 3s in here to show you the difference.
> 
> Heres the EMINEMivs though-- I never got a chance to own these- I was biddin on some once online-- and I went up to like 770 or 780 and then said fuc it-- whoever is outbiddin me can have them muthafuccas-- the winning bid ended up at over a grand. THYE ONLY MADE 50 pairs- so I wanted em bad- but not a full stac bad :biggrin:
> ...


Yea I wouldn't pay no stack for them, but yea they look better than the ones in the video coming out now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

yea your right, here are the three's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 12:34 AM~12442648
> *Neither do I....but I've only been able to afford J's for about the last 7 years or so.  I think most J's are ugly as hell so I just buy the ones I think look good enough to wear.
> I was just saying that dude NEVER says the J's he sells are real. I'm not knockin his hustle if fools like to walk around sportin fake J's
> *



Ya- Im only a fan of Jordans till bout the series 8s-- anything newer than that I dont really like. Only Jordans Ive got later than the 8s are my DENVER EDITIONS- and my Blac n Red Mellos

















I like the older stuff way better.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:42 AM~12442704
> *Ya- Im only a fan of Jordans till bout the series 8s-- anything newer than that I dont really like.  Only Jordans Ive got later than the 8s are my DENVER EDITIONS- and my Blac n Red Mellos
> 
> 
> ...


you got black and reds!!! :biggrin: 
but your right III and IV's are my favorites and I fuck's wit' Melo so I like his too!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 16 2008, 12:37 AM~12442667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know :biggrin: 

Mine are the ALL BLAC ones though...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:45 AM~12442717
> *you got black and reds!!!  :biggrin:
> but your right III and IV's are my favorites and I fuck's wit' Melo so I like his too!!!
> *


YA- if you remember correctly a while bac I said all my jerseys have bandaids on the NBA tag- and my RED jordans got bandaids on the inside of em- 
go chec the post *****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:42 AM~12442704
> *Ya- Im only a fan of Jordans till bout the series 8s-- anything newer than that I dont really like.  Only Jordans Ive got later than the 8s are my DENVER EDITIONS- and my Blac n Red Mellos
> 
> 
> ...


You got the matchin' pair Melo's for you and your daughter, thatz cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:47 AM~12442727
> *YA- if you remember correctly a while bac I said all my jerseys have bandaids on the NBA tag- and my RED jordans got bandaids on the inside of em-
> go chec the post *****
> *


Yeah now dat you mention it, I do remember you sayin' that... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:47 AM~12442729
> *You got the matchin' pair Melo's for you and your daughter, thatz cool
> *


YUP= and she be flossin em to :biggrin: 
Her Uncle Sean loves this pic-- 
His comment on myspace before he deleted one of his many accounts was

"TIGHT PIC-- shes sportin Jordans- Her ROLLERZ ONLY T-&shes throwin the 1 up"

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:48 AM~12442737
> *Yeah now dat you mention it, I do remember you sayin' that...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:52 AM~12442753
> *YUP= and she be flossin em to :biggrin:
> Her Uncle Sean loves this pic--
> His comment on myspace before he deleted one of his many accounts was
> ...


Yea datz cool... I like the bike too!!! but what made you painted red? and where's the bikes band-aid? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 12:54 AM~12442772
> *Yea datz cool... I like the bike too!!! but what made you painted red? and where's the bikes band-aid?  :biggrin:
> *


Its actualy a deep KANDY MAGENTA- you color blind muthafucca :biggrin: 

ANd can You see the ROLLERZ OLY ghost pattern on the molded trike fender??.

ANd if I might add- shes on 72 spokes- it runs in the family :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:42 AM~12442704
> *Ya- Im only a fan of Jordans till bout the series 8s-- anything newer than that I dont really like.  Only Jordans Ive got later than the 8s are my DENVER EDITIONS- and my Blac n Red Mellos
> 
> 
> ...



I think I got every pair of Melo's cept for the new ones that just came out. I saw those Denver ones in Nike town a year or so ago.

See I love the older styles (some of them) but back then moms was tryin to put food on the table, not get me $120 shoes. Now they've come back in a "retro" and charge double...and believe me, they ain't THAT nice to me to spend $300 on :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:57 AM~12442788
> *Its actualy a deep KANDY MAGENTA-  you color blind muthafucca :biggrin:
> 
> ANd can You see the ROLLERZ OLY ghost pattern on the molded trike fender??.
> ...


I probably am color blind!!! and yea I seen the ghost pattern... you keepin' the 72's on deck!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:47 AM~12442727
> *YA- if you remember correctly a while bac I said all my jerseys have bandaids on the NBA tag- and my RED jordans got bandaids on the inside of em-
> go chec the post *****
> *



GANG$TA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 01:58 AM~12442793
> *I think I got every pair of Melo's cept for the new ones that just came out. I saw those Denver ones in Nike town a year or so ago.
> 
> See I love the older styles (some of them) but back then moms was tryin to put food on the table, not get me $120 shoes. Now they've come back in a "retro" and charge double...and believe me, they ain't THAT nice to me to spend $300 on  :biggrin:
> *


yea I never had J's when I was younger either...  but itz all good... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 12:58 AM~12442793
> *I think I got every pair of Melo's cept for the new ones that just came out. I saw those Denver ones in Nike town a year or so ago.
> 
> See I love the older styles (some of them) but back then moms was tryin to put food on the table, not get me $120 shoes. Now they've come back in a "retro" and charge double...and believe me, they ain't THAT nice to me to spend $300 on  :biggrin:
> *


Im not really a fan of the Mellos-- I had to have the denver ones though- I liked them alot-- thats why I got 2 pairs :biggrin: 

ANd My mom was doin the same thing- I was hustlin since a young buk doin whatever I could to get my Jordans tho. My moms Boyfriend worked at buweiser when I was a youngster- he use to bring home cases upon cases of 1day expired beers- I use to slang the shit out of it to my sisters friends and peeps in the neighborhood for 2bux a can :biggrin: ***** I was ballin hard. I had me Jordans and bought a dirt bike for myslef by the time I was 11 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:03 AM~12442830
> *Im not really a fan of the Mellos-- I had to have the denver ones though- I liked them alot-- thats why I got 2 pairs :biggrin:
> 
> ANd My mom was doin the same thing- I was hustlin since a young buk doin whatever I could to get my Jordans tho.  My moms Boyfriend worked at buweiser when I was a youngster-  he use to bring home cases upon cases of 1day expired beers- I use to slang the shit out of it to my sisters friends and peeps in the neighborhood for 2bux a can :biggrin:  ***** I was ballin hard.  I had me Jordans and bought a dirt bike for myslef by the time I was 11 :biggrin:
> *



Thats tight...there was only one type of hustle I coulda got into but I stayed away. To many homies going down for that shit...

I went to college....that was my hustle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:03 AM~12442830
> *Im not really a fan of the Mellos-- I had to have the denver ones though- I liked them alot-- thats why I got 2 pairs :biggrin:
> 
> ANd My mom was doin the same thing- I was hustlin since a young buk doin whatever I could to get my Jordans tho.  My moms Boyfriend worked at buweiser when I was a youngster-  he use to bring home cases upon cases of 1day expired beers- I use to slang the shit out of it to my sisters friends and peeps in the neighborhood for 2bux a can :biggrin:  ***** I was ballin hard.  I had me Jordans and bought a dirt bike for myslef by the time I was 11 :biggrin:
> *


slangin' buds damn... expired buds at dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 02:02 AM~12442821
> *yea I never had J's when I was younger either...   but itz all good... :biggrin:
> *




Yuuup...but thats why I'm gonna give my daughter whatever she wants...especially if I didn't have it when I was growin up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 16 2008, 01:06 AM~12442853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuc ya homie- My mom was trippin on me at first -she was kinda upset- but then she said fuc it cause I was makin like 200bux a weekend on a good one.. SHe didnt have to give me lunch money no more :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 02:08 AM~12442864
> *Yuuup...but thats why I'm gonna give my daughter whatever she wants...especially if I didn't have it when I was growin up
> *


thatz whutz up!!! Nuggets 17-7 whut do you think?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 01:10 AM~12442881
> *thatz whutz up!!! Nuggets 17-7 whut do you think?
> *


NUGGETS ARE THE SHIT- fuc the rest- FUC THE LAKERS FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:10 AM~12442877
> *YA- and thats a good thing homie-- we might not be talkin if you didnt.
> Fuc ya homie- My mom was trippin on me at first -she was kinda upset- but then she said fuc it cause I was makin like 200bux a weekend on a good one..  SHe didnt have to give me lunch money no more :biggrin:
> *



Fa sho...


Aight fellaz....gotta get up and get to work in the AM so I'm out. See you all back in this bia in a few hours


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:10 AM~12442877
> *YA- and thats a good thing homie-- we might not be talkin if you didnt.
> Fuc ya homie- My mom was trippin on me at first -she was kinda upset- but then she said fuc it cause I was makin like 200bux a weekend on a good one..  SHe didnt have to give me lunch money no more :biggrin:
> *


Shit datz good profit at 11 years old


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:11 AM~12442890
> *NUGGETS ARE THE SHIT- fuc the rest- FUC THE LAKERS FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


I'll co-sign that statement


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 02:10 AM~12442881
> *thatz whutz up!!! Nuggets 17-7 whut do you think?
> *



The Nugs have started to focus on D...I think we're like 3rd or 4th in D so far this year. The offense will come easy but defense takes hustle and heart. They are playing with both right now...

I've been a Nugs fan forever....its really nice to see what they are doing.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 01:12 AM~12442897
> *Shit datz good profit at 11 years old
> *


Thats pRObably what made me gROw up so quic. My mom would always be out of town with her boyfriend- and my sister would party at the house all the time. 
When my mom was out of town- those were the big weekends-- slangin beers and shootin craps till the sun came up- I felt like a fuccin superstar :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 02:14 AM~12442912
> *The Nugs have started to focus on D...I think we're like 3rd or 4th in D so far this year. The offense will come easy but defense takes hustle and heart. They are playing with both right now...
> 
> I've been a Nugs fan forever....its really nice to see what they are doing.
> *


 :thumbsup: yea I hope they keep it up!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 16 2008, 01:13 AM~12442903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be on ESPN with that statement :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:16 AM~12442922
> *Thats pRObably what made me gROw up so quic. My mom would always be out of town with her boyfriend- and my sister would party at the house all the time.
> When my mom was out of town-  those were the big weekends-- slangin beers and shootin craps till the sun came up- I felt like a fuccin superstar :biggrin:
> *


I bet!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

but hell Im'ma lay it down also, I'll holla at you guyz later on today!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 01:17 AM~12442928
> *I bet!!!
> *


  

OK- Im gonna take a quic run around the LIL bloc and make sure nobodies gettin out of line- then head to bed :biggrin: 

We had a good night in here- lets keep this up- coloRadO RIDERS keep it live


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:21 AM~12442943
> *
> 
> OK- Im gonna take a quic run around the LIL bloc and make sure nobodies gettin out of line- then head to bed :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on CO?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 10:38 AM~12444943
> *ARE YOU COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?</span></span>
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats Good Colorado!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz dead up in here!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 16 2008, 02:22 PM~12446301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... have not seen that in ages!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 01:03 AM~12442830
> *Im not really a fan of the Mellos-- I had to have the denver ones though- I liked them alot-- thats why I got 2 pairs :biggrin:
> 
> ANd My mom was doin the same thing- I was hustlin since a young buk doin whatever I could to get my Jordans tho.  My moms Boyfriend worked at buweiser when I was a youngster-  he use to bring home cases upon cases of 1day expired beers- I use to slang the shit out of it to my sisters friends and peeps in the neighborhood for 2bux a can :biggrin:  ***** I was ballin hard.  I had me Jordans and bought a dirt bike for myslef by the time I was 11 :biggrin:
> *


MY JORDAN GAME HAS ALWAYS BEEN UP THERE, BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GAME HE USED TO GET THEM EARLY FROM A GUY AT FOOTLOCKER A WEEK BEFORE THEY WOULD COME OUT FOR AROUND 300 JUST TO SAY HE HAD THEM FIRST WHEN THEY ONLY GOT 2 IN EACH SIZE. I USED TO GO TO SCHOOL AND PEOPLE BE LIKE WHERE YOU GET THOSE , THIS WAS WAY BEFORE ALL THEM DAMN FAKES HIT LIKE IN 89. MY BROTHER WAS KILLED IN 2000 I WENT BACK AND HE HAD JORDANS AMONG JORDANS AROUND 250 OR MORE PAIR OF SNEAKERS SOME NEVER WORN. I KEPT SOME AND GAVE SOME TO THE REC CENTER I WAS GOING TO AT THE TIME. ALWAYS BUYING J'S NO TEAM JUST REAL JORDANS, I BECAME THE MANAGER AT NORDSTROM BACK IN 02 AND WE WOULD SEE AND COULD GET THE JORDANS BEFORE THEY WOULD COME OUT ALL THE WAY IN COLORADO THATS WHAT BOUGHT ME UP THERE I WAS THE MENS SHOE MANAGER AT PARK MEADOWS MALL. AND WE DIDNT CARRY JORDANS BUT WE COULD GET THEM AND EVEN AT A DISCOUNT. I GOT BURNED OUT AND STOP LIKING THE STYLES. I DONT EVEN REALLY WEAR SNEAKERS ANYMORE JUST DRESS SHOES. I GOT MAYBE 160 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT STILL PACKED UP FROM WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO. BUT STILL BUST A FRESH PAIR IF I HOOP. I PROBABLY WILL JUST HOLD ON TO THEM FOR MY SON. I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE JORDAN SHOE. MAYBE I JUST GOT OLDER :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2008, 02:08 PM~12446671
> *MY JORDAN GAME HAS ALWAYS BEEN UP THERE, BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GAME HE USED TO GET THEM EARLY FROM A GUY AT FOOTLOCKER A WEEK BEFORE THEY WOULD COME OUT FOR AROUND 300 JUST TO SAY HE HAD THEM FIRST WHEN THEY ONLY GOT 2 IN EACH SIZE. I USED TO GO TO SCHOOL AND PEOPLE BE LIKE WHERE YOU GET THOSE , THIS WAS WAY BEFORE ALL THEM DAMN FAKES HIT LIKE IN 89. MY BROTHER WAS KILLED IN 2000 I WENT BACK AND HE HAD JORDANS AMONG JORDANS AROUND 250 OR MORE PAIR OF SNEAKERS SOME NEVER WORN. I KEPT SOME AND GAVE SOME TO THE REC CENTER I WAS GOING TO AT THE TIME. ALWAYS BUYING J'S NO TEAM JUST REAL JORDANS, I BECAME THE MANAGER AT NORDSTROM BACK IN 02 AND WE WOULD SEE AND COULD GET THE JORDANS BEFORE THEY WOULD COME OUT ALL THE WAY IN COLORADO THATS WHAT BOUGHT ME UP THERE I WAS THE MENS SHOE MANAGER AT PARK MEADOWS MALL. AND WE DIDNT CARRY JORDANS BUT WE COULD GET THEM AND EVEN AT A DISCOUNT. I GOT BURNED OUT AND STOP LIKING THE STYLES. I DONT EVEN REALLY WEAR SNEAKERS ANYMORE JUST DRESS SHOES. I GOT MAYBE 160 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT STILL PACKED UP FROM WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO. BUT STILL BUST A FRESH PAIR IF I HOOP. I PROBABLY WILL JUST HOLD ON TO THEM FOR MY SON. I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE JORDAN SHOE. MAYBE I JUST GOT OLDER :cheesy:
> *


Fuc ya- thats what Im talkin bout- I was one of them GOTTA HAVE IT FIRST ****** TO- I had a hook on the Js - my older sisters friend worked at a sports store called SHERMINS and he use to hook me up a week or 2 early. I remember plain as day me walkin into PE class in some brand new all blac 5s that wudnt suppose to be out for another week and all my homies was trippin :biggrin: 


Ya bRO sounds likehe had a tight J game- to bad you got rid of em- you could have pRObably bought u a few LE CABS with jus a few sales of them Js


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 02:24 PM~12446834
> *Fuc ya- thats what Im talkin bout- I was one of them GOTTA HAVE IT FIRST ****** TO-  I had a hook on the Js - my older sisters friend worked at a sports store called SHERMINS  and he use to hook me up a week or 2 early.  I remember plain as day  me walkin into PE class in some brand new all blac 5s that wudnt suppose to be out for another week and all my homies was trippin :biggrin:
> Ya bRO sounds likehe had a tight J game-  to bad you got rid of em- you could have pRObably bought u a few LE CABS with jus a few sales of them Js
> *


YEAH, I STILL KEPT ALL THE 1-13 AND TROOPS AND FILAS AND WEAPON CONS. I AM STARTING TO PLAY IN A BASKETBALL LEAGUE AGAIN AND I WILL POST PICTURES AS I GO THREW THE BOXES. ALL I WEAR NOW IS 1-7 IF I DO WEAR SNEAKERS BUT I REALLY DONT ANY MORE I'M A OLD CAT NOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH AND 5'S ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITES LIKE 6 BETTER, YOU GOT GOOD TASTE :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Swiph...you get my text?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up everybody? Not much action going on in here today


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 02:46 PM~12447050
> *whats up everybody? Not much action going on in here today
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY? YOU WORK ON THAT BIKE TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2008, 02:39 PM~12446972
> *OH AND 5'S ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITES LIKE 6 BETTER, YOU GOT GOOD TASTE :thumbsup:
> *


Shit *****- the 6s are one of my all time favs- the little plastic shoestring clip on the laces- I loved that shit--LOL
Another one of my favs is the 8s-- Bein a Carolina boy I had to have the CHARLOTTE colors -- but that was one of the few times where the White ones were the ones I like the most- same way on the 3- the white ones were my favs of that series as well. :biggrin: 

I like the clear soles on the 5s- Im glad they kept it when it went to the 6s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 02:40 PM~12446995
> *Swiph...you get my text?
> *


NOPE- sure didnt.

But have you seen this










A lingerie football league suppose to be startin in 09 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 04:01 PM~12447220
> *NOPE- sure didnt.
> 
> But have you seen this
> ...



Yup...no denver squad tho


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*You have authorized a payment to Rollerz Only‏*


From: [email protected] ([email protected]) 
Sent: Tue 12/16/08 4:21 PM 
To: Chris G



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 05:07 PM~12448486
> *You have authorized a payment to Rollerz Only‏
> From:  [email protected] ([email protected])
> Sent: Tue 12/16/08 4:21 PM
> ...


What is this about chris??

and on another note--
I know nobody in here like the big rims on lifted cars-- and I post this knowin ALL YALL ARE GONNA TALK SHIT- but I dont give a fuc-- this JAG looks better than most of the other Lifted donk style shits.. :biggrin: 









YA- I POSTED IT- thats cause I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT PEEPS THINK-- 
I guess I could have done it under another account though :biggrin:

Im thinkin I like it cause its not jus some $500 on some $5000 rims. 
Them rims are sicc though-- they would be way hot on my Blazer :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 06:26 PM~12448654
> *What is this about chris??
> 
> and on another note--
> ...


Bought a T-shirt :biggrin: 


I'll take the rims and put em on the NAVI...then slap da shit outta the owner :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 03:01 PM~12447220
> *NOPE- sure didnt.
> 
> But have you seen this
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 05:35 PM~12448712
> *Bought a T-shirt  :biggrin:
> I'll take the rims and put em on the NAVI...then slap da shit outta the owner  :cheesy:
> *


Well if you do that- Im gonna have to Jac the Jag and lay it out on some 22s- DOORS ON THE gROund :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 06:26 PM~12448654
> *What is this about chris??
> 
> and on another note--
> ...


Damn... I don't know if I could do a Jag, but itz definitely different


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 06:58 PM~12448957
> *Well if you do that- Im gonna have to Jac the Jag and lay it out on some 22s- DOORS ON THE gROund :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a plan


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 05:58 PM~12448958
> *Damn... I don't know if I could do a Jag, but itz definitely different
> *



It looks about a million times better than a MOnte CaRlO done like this :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 06:59 PM~12448982
> *It looks about a million times better than a MOnte CaRlO done like this :biggrin:
> *


yea I think the longer cars like the 70's Caprices and Impalas look good, even though I probably wouldn't do it!!! I wouldn't lift no G-body... and when I say lift I don't mean juice in this case


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 06:06 PM~12449059
> *yea I think the longer cars like the 70's Caprices and Impalas look good, even though I probably wouldn't do it!!! I wouldn't lift no G-body... and when I say lift I don't mean juice in this case
> *



Theres alot of cars id lift up- BUT NOT 1 GBODY is included in that anywhere. I like alot of lifted up rides- but not GAWDY lookin ones with half the suspension hangin out fROm underneith em. Not ones that have 6 fet of gROund clearance- NT AT ALL. 
I like all types of shit. I love my truc low on big rims- I love my lowriders on wires and anerexic whitewalls. I love my MINI TRUX on big RIms layion flat (minitrux dont mean all small trux either). I like 4 dr box chevies though up on 8s-- its a shame I got in a mess- Or I would have been runnin through THE SPRINGS and THE LO all crazy jus for SEAN like that :biggrin: .

BUT AINT NOTHIN LIKE HITTIN SWITCHES ON 72 SPOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK-- NOW since we were bullshittin about Jordans when we were in here late las night- I couldnt find my files to load these to photobuccet then- but I found em now.. What I am about to post is a guranteed AUTHENTIC- 1st Edition NIKE FLIGHT JORDAN WARM UP SET. THIS IS THE NOT A FAKE. THIS SUIT IS 99.9% FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The reson it is not 100% is because on the zippers at the very top- it has a SMAL SMAL SMALL nic of the paint. I am gonna toss this on EBAY soon and have actualy been lookin for my file these pics were in for about a week. If you know any SERIOUS JORDAN COLLECTORS- PLEASE HIT ME UP. YOU WILL NEVER COME ACROSS THIS AGAIN. well you might- but thats gonna be like hittin the Lotto- VERY SLIM CHANCE..

*Here it is- GURANTEED AUTHENTIC- from I believe it was 1988 when I purchased this. THE FIRST JORDAN FLIGHT WARM UP SUIT*


















































It will be goin on Ebay- AND IT AINT CHEAP :biggrin: 
Hopefully I will have good results.


TRADE POSSIBILITIES WELCOME


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 16 2008, 08:21 PM~12450277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that how you dance?? :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12450329
> *Is that how you dance?? :biggrin:
> *



Naw thats how my Primo Slicc dances :biggrin: 
No im just bored and posting random pics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 16 2008, 08:34 PM~12450413
> *Naw thats how my Primo Slicc dances :biggrin:
> No im just bored and posting random pics
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 10:38 PM~12450453
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i got the cROwn


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 16 2008, 08:40 PM~12450463
> *i got the cROwn
> *



:uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 10:43 PM~12450496
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you better stay praying, and trying!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 16 2008, 10:39 PM~12450459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats more loot then i got in my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12450463
> *i got the cROwn
> *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 16 2008, 10:50 PM~12450568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt call you anything idiot :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLORADO RYDERS*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2008, 10:54 PM~12451345
> *WHATS UP COLORADO RYDERS
> *


Whats going on RO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 16 2008, 11:00 PM~12451416
> *Whats going on RO?
> *



JUST GOT HOME BRO AND YOURSELF


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2008, 11:02 PM~12451444
> *JUST GOT HOME BRO AND YOURSELF
> *


Not much.Just getting ready for bed.The morning comes quick. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12451647
> *Not much.Just getting ready for bed.The morning comes quick. :angry:
> *



YES IT DOES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 08:28 PM~12449809
> *OK-- NOW since we were bullshittin about Jordans when we were in here late las night- I couldnt find my files to load these to photobuccet then- but I found em now..  What I am about to post is a guranteed AUTHENTIC- 1st Edition NIKE FLIGHT JORDAN WARM UP SET. THIS IS THE NOT A FAKE. THIS SUIT IS 99.9% FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The reson it is not 100% is because on the zippers at the very top- it has a SMAL SMAL SMALL nic of the paint.  I am gonna toss this on EBAY soon and have actualy been lookin for my file these pics were in for about a week.  If you know any SERIOUS JORDAN COLLECTORS- PLEASE HIT ME UP. YOU WILL NEVER COME ACROSS THIS AGAIN. well you might- but thats gonna be like hittin the Lotto- VERY SLIM CHANCE..
> 
> Here it is- GURANTEED AUTHENTIC- from I believe it was 1988 when I purchased this.  THE FIRST JORDAN FLIGHT WARM UP SUIT
> ...



Is that pink or red?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2008, 10:31 PM~12451861
> *Is that pink or red?
> *


Come on *****-- you color blind or what :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 16 2008, 08:34 PM~12450413
> *Naw thats how my Primo Slicc dances :biggrin:
> No im just bored and posting random pics
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 16 2008, 11:54 PM~12452147
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 08:28 PM~12449809
> *OK-- NOW since we were bullshittin about Jordans when we were in here late las night- I couldnt find my files to load these to photobuccet then- but I found em now..  What I am about to post is a guranteed AUTHENTIC- 1st Edition NIKE FLIGHT JORDAN WARM UP SET. THIS IS THE NOT A FAKE. THIS SUIT IS 99.9% FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The reson it is not 100% is because on the zippers at the very top- it has a SMAL SMAL SMALL nic of the paint.  I am gonna toss this on EBAY soon and have actualy been lookin for my file these pics were in for about a week.  If you know any SERIOUS JORDAN COLLECTORS- PLEASE HIT ME UP. YOU WILL NEVER COME ACROSS THIS AGAIN. well you might- but thats gonna be like hittin the Lotto- VERY SLIM CHANCE..
> 
> Here it is- GURANTEED AUTHENTIC- from I believe it was 1988 when I purchased this.  THE FIRST JORDAN FLIGHT WARM UP SUIT
> ...


I got some cardboard and the surgar hill gang 8 trac lets see what you got :0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 06:26 PM~12448654
> *What is this about chris??
> 
> and on another note--
> ...


looks kinda cool i bet it was sum work to do it though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:15 PM~12452363
> *I got some cardboard and the surgar hill gang 8 trac lets see what you got :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:15 PM~12452363
> *I got some cardboard and the surgar hill gang 8 trac lets see what you got :0  :0
> *


Thats a good one-- how bout we both put our items we have for sale on EBAY tomorow- and see which one gets the highest bid--
and I aint talkin bout your 8trax and cardboard  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12452384
> *looks kinda cool i bet it was sum work to do it though
> *


I wish I could get a fROnt pic of it so I could see what they did-- then Id let ya know :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 12:20 AM~12452405
> *Thats a good one-- how bout we both put our items we have for sale on EBAY tomorow- and see which one gets the highest bid--
> and I aint talkin bout your 8trax and cardboard
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 12:21 AM~12452416
> *I wish I could get a fROnt pic of it so I could see what they did-- then Id let ya know :biggrin:
> *



isnt the rear end independent suspension


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2008, 11:24 PM~12452447
> *isnt the rear end independent suspension
> *


fROm the factory it is- but it looks like they straight axled it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 12:20 AM~12452405
> *Thats a good one-- how bout we both put our items we have for sale on EBAY tomorow- and see which one gets the highest bid--
> and I aint talkin bout your 8trax and cardboard
> :biggrin:
> *


Then spit game what the fuck you talking about?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM~12452503
> *Then spit game what the fuck you talking about?
> *


DAMn LArry- even Chuc got that one :uh: 

THE ELCO ***** - THE ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 AM~12452516
> *DAMn LArry- even Chuc got that one :uh:
> 
> THE ELCO ***** - THE ELCO :biggrin:
> *


I know what your saying just wanted to hear it from you why don't you put your jump suit on and see how far you get while I pass you up in the elco :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:34 PM~12452522
> *I know what your saying just wanted to hear it from you why don't you put your jump suit on and see how far you get while I pass you up in the elco :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Dont take it that Im sayin your Elco aint worth shit- you know I think its worth what you're askin. So that aparently means Im sayin this is worth a chunk of change.

AS far as you passin me up in the Elco-- I HOPE ITS A LONG WAYS SO YOU DONT BLIND ME TO HARD WITH ALL THAT WHITE SHIT ON THE TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 12:40 AM~12452557
> *Dont take it that Im sayin your Elco aint worth shit- you know I think its worth what you're askin.  So that aparently means Im sayin this is worth a chunk of change.
> 
> AS far as you passin me up in the Elco--  I HOPE ITS A LONG WAYS SO YOU DONT BLIND ME TO HARD WITH ALL THAT WHITE SHIT ON THE TIRES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:43 PM~12452578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- im goin to bed-- aparently all of you already have :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That time again......... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 PM~12440393
> * AND MANY MORE ITEMS TO COME...*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Quiet night last night!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 16 2008, 08:28 PM~12449809
> *OK-- NOW since we were bullshittin about Jordans when we were in here late las night- I couldnt find my files to load these to photobuccet then- but I found em now..  What I am about to post is a guranteed AUTHENTIC- 1st Edition NIKE FLIGHT JORDAN WARM UP SET. THIS IS THE NOT A FAKE. THIS SUIT IS 99.9% FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The reson it is not 100% is because on the zippers at the very top- it has a SMAL SMAL SMALL nic of the paint.  I am gonna toss this on EBAY soon and have actualy been lookin for my file these pics were in for about a week.  If you know any SERIOUS JORDAN COLLECTORS- PLEASE HIT ME UP. YOU WILL NEVER COME ACROSS THIS AGAIN. well you might- but thats gonna be like hittin the Lotto- VERY SLIM CHANCE..
> 
> Here it is- GURANTEED AUTHENTIC- from I believe it was 1988 when I purchased this.  THE FIRST JORDAN FLIGHT WARM UP SUIT
> ...


With all the Jordan fanatics... you should get a gang of hits on dat!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12450463
> *i got the cROwn
> *


Homie chased you in here to let you know he had the crown!!! :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 08:47 AM~12453638
> *GOODMORNING
> *




Chux...order me one of them hoodies for xmas :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12453683
> *Chux...order me one of them hoodies for xmas  :biggrin:
> *



WE ARE MAKIN A ORDER SUNDAY , YOU COULD ORDER ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 09:02 AM~12453698
> *WE ARE MAKIN A ORDER SUNDAY , YOU COULD ORDER ME ONE :biggrin:
> *



Shit...I didn't know that. I just ordered a shirt thru the RO website :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES TONY AND CHUCK! *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 10:21 AM~12453799
> *THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES TONY AND CHUCK!
> *


Whats up wiyh the phone call? any news.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 09:21 AM~12453799
> *THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES TONY AND CHUCK!
> *



Happy B-Day...from one Sagitarius to another :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 09:21 AM~12453799
> *THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES TONY AND CHUCK!
> *


Happy B-day!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:36 AM~12453880
> *Happy B-Day...from one Sagitarius to another :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE , WHENS YOUR B-DAY?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 08:51 AM~12453952
> *Happy B-day!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 08:03 AM~12453705
> *Shit...I didn't know that. I just ordered a shirt thru the RO website  :angry:
> *


*Now I know who don't pay attention in the meetings :angry: But I understand beacuse you and your pizza were getting pretty intimate on the other table :cheesy: *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 08:21 AM~12453799
> *THANKS FOR THE B-DAY WISHES TONY AND CHUCK!
> *


Happy B-day bRO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 09:35 AM~12454237
> *Now I know who don't pay attention in the meetings :angry: But I understand beacuse you and your pizza were getting pretty intimate on the other table :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HAPPY 19TH BIRTHDAY TIGGER!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 09:43 AM~12454298
> *Happy B-day bRO
> *


*
THANKS HOMIE!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 09:48 AM~12454361
> *HAHAHAH THANKS HOMIE!</span>*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 10:07 AM~12454555
> *Whats up Colorado?
> *


*What up Big L Dawg!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *cl1965ss*

*What's good homie?*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

BIG TIG


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me  

Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel  



























Rotors are available as well. Hit me up for ideas on what you want for your ride.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 10:35 AM~12454237
> *Now I know who don't pay attention in the meetings :angry: But I understand beacuse you and your pizza were getting pretty intimate on the other table :cheesy:
> *



I'm a college grad. I can eat and listen at the same time. We've been talking about putting in an order since the meeting at Chux but no one had anything put together or collected feria??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 10:08 AM~12454038
> *THANKS HOMIE , WHENS YOUR B-DAY?
> *




FRIDAY THE 19th.


Its crazy...my mother in laws bday is the 15th, one of my good homies bday was yesterday, yours is today....mine is friday. I just need to find someone whos bday is on the 18th and we'd have this week ON LOCK.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:32 PM~12455405
> *FRIDAY THE 19th.
> Its crazy...my mother in laws bday is the 15th, one of my good homies bday was yesterday, yours is today....mine is friday. I just need to find someone whos bday is on the 18th and we'd have this week ON LOCK.
> *


mine is the 18th


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 17 2008, 12:36 PM~12455439
> *mine is the 18th
> *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:39 PM~12455485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope i am for real
12/18/74


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 17 2008, 12:44 PM~12455526
> *nope i am for real
> 12/18/74
> *


Whut up Kev!!! and happy early b-day in case I don't see you or talk to you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 17 2008, 12:44 PM~12455526
> *nope i am for real
> 12/18/74
> *



Damn thats crazy....


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 PM~12455621
> *Whut up Kev!!! and happy early b-day in case I don't see you or talk to you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Fes


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:55 PM~12455629
> *Damn thats crazy....
> *


and my dads is the 21st
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:17 AM~12454640
> *What up Big L Dawg!
> *


another day homie thats it and you?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:32 AM~12455405
> *FRIDAY THE 19th.
> Its crazy...my mother in laws bday is the 15th, one of my good homies bday was yesterday, yours is today....mine is friday. I just need to find someone whos bday is on the 18th and we'd have this week ON LOCK.
> *


YUP AND TONY FROM PUEBLO WAS THE 14TH :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 17 2008, 11:44 AM~12455526
> *nope i am for real
> 12/18/74
> *


 :biggrin: THATS COOL!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 17 2008, 02:25 PM~12456329
> *YUP AND TONY FROM PUEBLO WAS THE 14TH  :biggrin:
> *



For got about that...its a December takeover


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 01:34 PM~12456396
> *For got about that...its a December takeover
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 07:16 AM~12453556
> *With all the Jordan fanatics... you should get a gang of hits on dat!!!
> *


YA-- thats what Im hopin. I mean I know there is alot of Jordan Fanatics- But I need to find the one that drops stax on collectibles without even thinkin but it  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12456868
> *YA-- thats what Im hopin. I mean I know there is alot of Jordan Fanatics- But I need to find the one that drops stax on collectibles without even thinkin but it   :biggrin:
> *


yea I guess thatz the hard part...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12456868
> *YA-- thats what Im hopin. I mean I know there is alot of Jordan Fanatics- But I need to find the one that drops stax on collectibles without even thinkin but it   :biggrin:
> *



How much you think its worth?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 02:51 PM~12456967
> *yea I guess thatz the hard part...
> *


We'll see waht happens when I get it on EBAY though. I know alot of ****** lookin at it and readin it thinkin Im outta my mind-- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 04:27 PM~12457313
> *We'll see waht happens when I get it on EBAY though.  I know alot of ****** lookin at it and readin it thinkin Im outta my mind-- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:
> *



I ain't you can sell ANYTHIN on ebay


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 04:40 PM~12457432
> *I ain't you can sell ANYTHIN on ebay
> *


You ain't lying I seen a tortilla chip for sale on there because they claimed it was shaped like the popes hat


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 04:01 PM~12457649
> *You ain't lying I seen a tortilla chip for sale on there because they claimed it was shaped like the popes hat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 04:01 PM~12457649
> *You ain't lying I seen a tortilla chip for sale on there because they claimed it was shaped like the popes hat
> *


You funny as fuc--- I need to find me a buyer like that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 05:46 PM~12458018
> *You funny as fuc--- I need to find me a buyer like that :biggrin:
> *


I ain't bullshittin bro it was real man I'm like damn I eat them pope hats by the dozens what the fuck :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 04:56 PM~12458109
> *I ain't bullshittin bro it was real man I'm like damn I eat them pope hats by the dozens what the fuck :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 05:01 PM~12457649
> *You ain't lying I seen a tortilla chip for sale on there because they claimed it was shaped like the popes hat
> *



Yup or the grilled cheese with the "virgin mary" on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 06:22 PM~12458379
> *Yup or the grilled cheese with the "virgin mary" on it
> *


The grilled cheese is a keeper homie :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 06:41 PM~12458587
> *The grilled cheese is a keeper homie :0
> *



Yea and the lady that sold it or bought it went to Miami Ink and got a tat of it on her tit by Kat Von D


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 05:54 PM~12458721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 05:54 PM~12458721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Gosh Damn, I would wife her!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

hello everybody :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:35 PM~12459154
> *hello everybody :biggrin:
> *


*What's good ******!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 07:37 PM~12459176
> *What's good ******!
> *



just chillen your bROther just left


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12458721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said in random that is two all beef patties on sesame buns :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:39 PM~12459208
> *just chillen your bROther just left
> *


*Who?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 06:44 PM~12459251
> *Like I said in random that is two all beef patties on sesame buns :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*Double 1/4 pounder with CHEESE :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 07:45 PM~12459265
> *Who?
> *



smart


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:46 PM~12459276
> *smart
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *ROLLERZ_47*

*What's cracken Kita!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 07:47 PM~12459285
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 06:48 PM~12459292
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> What's cracken Kita!
> *


what up? pm sent


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 17 2008, 07:50 PM~12459313
> *what up?  pm sent
> *



whats up tone


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:50 PM~12459322
> *whats up tone
> *


chilln , whats up chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 17 2008, 07:52 PM~12459335
> *chilln , whats up chuck?
> *



same any luck fROm angelo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 17 2008, 06:50 PM~12459313
> *what up?  pm sent
> *


*chaderslice :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12459358
> *same any luck fROm angelo
> *


*Tell that ****** his rent is due  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 07:54 PM~12459363
> *chaderslice :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12459358
> *same any luck fROm angelo
> *


NO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 17 2008, 07:56 PM~12459384
> *NO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12459363
> *chaderslice :dunno:
> *


IDK?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12459393
> *IDK?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 07:48 PM~12459292
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47
> 
> What's cracken Kita!
> *



Whats Kita?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: High Roller, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 09:52 PM~12460600
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: High Roller, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21
> *



SIKSIX :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 09:52 PM~12460600
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: High Roller, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21
> *


What it do Fe??


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12460655
> *What it do Fe??
> *


Just at work, finally found a way to get on LIL from my desk. How you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 09:58 PM~12460681
> *Just at work, finally found a way to get on LIL from my desk. How you been?
> *


I've been pretty good bro just hanging out you know. So where you working at or do you still have the shop??


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 08:59 PM~12460697
> *I've been pretty good bro just hanging out you know. So where you working at or do you still have the shop??
> *


I've been out of the shop for awhile, I work on Peterson AFB working for the GOVT again


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:02 PM~12460742
> *I've been out of the shop for awhile, I work on Peterson AFB working for the GOVT again
> *



Govt employee or Contractor?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:07 PM~12460802
> *Govt employee or Contractor?
> *


Contractor, i've put in for some GS jobs


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:10 PM~12460860
> *Contractor, i've put in for some GS jobs
> *



Nice...gotta get on the Govt tho...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:15 PM~12460930
> *Nice...gotta get on the Govt tho...
> *


Hell yeah I'm trying


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup Adam?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:21 PM~12461029
> *Hell yeah I'm trying
> *



I've been with em since 98 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:27 PM~12461122
> *I've been with em since 98  :biggrin:
> *


Doing what? What level


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 09:24 PM~12461061
> *Sup Adam?
> *



Not much homie--- jus sat down on the couch to relax. 
What up wit you bROther


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 09:29 PM~12461147
> *Not much homie--- jus sat down on the couch to relax.
> What up wit you bROther
> *


Just working


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:27 PM~12461122
> *I've been with em since 98  :biggrin:
> *


BALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:29 PM~12461145
> *Doing what? What level
> *



12..Environmental Protection


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:35 PM~12461222
> *12..Environmental Protection
> *


NIIIICCCCE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 10:33 PM~12461208
> *BALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Tryin...you get my PM?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:02 PM~12460742
> *I've been out of the shop for awhile, I work on Peterson AFB working for the GOVT again
> *


so the shop is closed or you sold it?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:35 PM~12461231
> *NIIIICCCCE
> *



Yea but the tough part is trying to get to a 13...I've been workin on it. Hopefully in the next few years so I can get out of this townhome and buy me a bigger crib


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:15 PM~12460930
> *Nice...gotta get on the Govt tho...
> *


#1 JOB IS THE GOVERNMENT JOB...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 17 2008, 10:41 PM~12461308
> *#1 JOB IS THE GOVERNMENT JOB...
> *



:yes: :yes: 


The benefits and retirement can't be beat.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 09:38 PM~12461263
> *so the shop is closed or you sold it?
> *


Sold it


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 17 2008, 09:41 PM~12461308
> *#1 JOB IS THE GOVERNMENT JOB...
> *


What it iz Manny?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 09:42 PM~12461328
> *:yes:  :yes:
> The benefits and retirement can't be beat.
> *


I'm trying to get back into the Homeland Security thing again


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:42 PM~12461328
> *:yes:  :yes:
> The benefits and retirement can't be beat.
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:45 PM~12461370
> *What it iz Manny?
> *


at work..real busy with the snow and storm...although i sit infront of the cameras and computer..i use a lot of brains...been doing 24 hr shifts now...tired...and overwhelmed..wassup with u..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:46 PM~12461380
> *I'm trying to get back into the Homeland Security thing again
> *


big demand eversince 9-11...what do u do for the government right now..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 09:21 PM~12461019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 17 2008, 09:54 PM~12461467
> *
> *



*RO</span>THER*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:44 PM~12461355
> *Sold it
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Dec 17 2008, 09:51 PM~12461424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just been trying to make that feria. I am a contractor for the Army working with classified documents


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What's going on Renzo?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:03 PM~12461571
> *What's going on Renzo?
> *


JUST CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 09:56 PM~12461488
> *RO</span>THER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 17 2008, 10:05 PM~12461600
> *JUST CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU.
> *


Working wishing I had some coROnas. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 10:07 PM~12461621
> *Working wishing I had some coROnas. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 17 2008, 10:51 PM~12461424
> *at work..real busy with the snow and storm...although i sit infront of the cameras and computer..i use a lot of brains...been doing 24 hr shifts now...tired...and overwhelmed..wassup with u..
> *



You work in Govt too?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:31 PM~12461875
> *You work in Govt too?
> *


Damn *****- you dont pay attenion at the meeting or in here huh :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 10:40 PM~12461969
> *Damn *****- you dont pay attenion at the meeting or in here huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:31 PM~12461875
> *You work in Govt too?
> *


yup...TRAFFIC DEPARTMENT..we put up amber alerts...manage computerized signs on the freeways..manage accidents..constructions on freeways...closures..etc....a lot of use of brains...that's whu when i go to vegas...i act like a kid in the candy store...hahahahaha


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:40 PM~12461969
> *Damn *****- you dont pay attenion at the meeting or in here huh :biggrin:
> *



Me and Fe are talking Federal (you know, the Feds :biggrin: ).

What he described didn't sound like federali shit, so I asked fool


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12462150
> *Me and Fe are talking Federal (you know, the Feds  :biggrin: ).
> 
> What he described didn't sound like federali shit, so I asked fool
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *THUGG PASSION 2, High Roller


What's good Manny?

What's cracken Fe?*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 10:58 PM~12462188
> *AllHustle NoLove, THUGG PASSION 2, High Roller
> What's good Manny?
> 
> ...


Sup my ***** just laughing at these ****** on here. Feels good to be back on LIL.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 11:02 PM~12462221
> *Sup my ***** just laughing at these ****** on here. Feels good to be back on LIL.
> *


*It's nice to have you back chopping it up with the familia  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:56 PM~12462150
> *Me and Fe are talking Federal (you know, the Feds  :biggrin: ).
> 
> What he described didn't sound like federali shit, so I asked fool
> *



IM HAVIN CHEST PAINS WITH THAT ONE- better call and chec on me in a little while :angry:


:biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:11 PM~12462325
> *IM HAVIN CHEST PAINS WITH THAT ONE- better call and chec on me in a little while :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 12:02 AM~12462221
> *Sup my ***** just laughing at these ****** on here. Feels good to be back on LIL.
> *



Here you go...not sure if you saw this:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:13 PM~12462344
> *Here you go...not sure if you saw this:
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like an overweight big bird on a tricycle :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:13 PM~12462344
> *Here you go...not sure if you saw this:
> 
> 
> ...


this vid makes me laugh everytime I see it. I hope they bring the 50s on sunday- SEAN THAT MEANS YOU 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:13 PM~12462344
> *Here you go...not sure if you saw this:
> 
> 
> ...


 Krazy ass Chuck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:15 PM~12462361
> *Looks like an overweight big bird on a tricycle :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:16 PM~12462372
> *this vid makes me laugh everytime I see it. I hope they bring the 50s on sunday- SEAN THAT MEANS YOU 2 :biggrin:
> *


*I'll bring my 50 only if you ride it  3rd gear pinned too :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:18 PM~12462390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:18 PM~12462391
> *I'll bring my 50 only if you ride it   3rd gear pinned too :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 12:13 AM~12462344
> *Here you go...not sure if you saw this:
> 
> 
> ...


damn chucks an animal on that thing


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:18 PM~12462391
> *I'll bring my 50 only if you ride it   3rd gear pinned too :0
> *


FUC YA- bring that bitch-- 
Illl sign my waiver- and you sign yours :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:22 PM~12462426
> *FUC YA- bring that bitch--
> Illl sign my waiver- and you sign yours :biggrin:
> *


*Foo, you will be on your ass, I pROmise you :biggrin:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*And I won't even get mad if you mess it up. All damages to the bike will be covered by me. All damages to you will be covered by you, Deal? :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:23 PM~12462440
> *Foo, you will be on your ass, I pROmise you :biggrin:
> *


Thats why you are signin a waiver to :biggrin: 


How fast does it go anyways-- Im skinnier than you-- by bout 100-- so calculate that in there :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Gotta get ready to get out of work guys, catch ya laters.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:25 PM~12462455
> *And I won't even get mad if you mess it up. All damages to the bike will be covered by me. All damages to you will be covered by you, Deal? :biggrin:
> *


Refer to my post up aboves first line :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:26 PM~12462467
> *Thats why you are signin a waiver to :biggrin:
> How fast does it go anyways-- Im skinnier than you-- by bout 100-- so calculate that in there :biggrin:
> *


*It goes like 46 mph I think. But it will be the same speed with you on it because what you lack in weight you will make up with your arms and legs dragging on the gROund :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 17 2008, 11:27 PM~12462469
> *Gotta get ready to get out of work guys, catch ya laters.
> *


*Good Night bRO!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:29 PM~12462490
> *It goes like 46 mph I think. But it will be the same speed with you on it because what you lack in weight you will make up with your arms and legs dragging on the gROund :cheesy:
> *


I hope my arms arent draggin on the gROund- I mean I know I got some fuccin skills- but ridin a little midget bike with no hands aint one of em :biggrin: .


So- if it only goes 46- why are you makin it sound so dangerous??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:31 PM~12462499
> *I hope my arms arent draggin on the gROund- I mean I know I got some fuccin skills- but ridin a little midget bike with no hands aint one of em :biggrin: .
> So- if it only goes 46- why are you makin it sound so dangerous??
> *


*Cause 45-50 mph 3 feet off the gROund can get out of contROl real quick  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:33 PM~12462520
> *Cause 45-50 mph 3 feet off the gROund can get out of contROl real quick
> *


How many times have you wrecced it??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 17 2008, 11:35 PM~12462541
> *How many times have you wrecced it??
> *


*Let's put it this way........I have wrecked it nearly as many times as I have ridden it.........in other words too many times to count :angry: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2008, 11:37 PM~12462555
> *Let's put it this way........I have wrecked it nearly as many times as I have ridden it.........in other words too many times to count :angry:
> *


DAMN *****- I thought you said you taught chuc everything he knows about ridin 50s :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:37 AM~12462555
> *Let's put it this way........I have wrecked it nearly as many times as I have ridden it.........in other words too many times to count :angry:
> *












Sorry bout that. I accidently "Leaked Me and Swiphs Video for the song we are recording! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What i ment to post was this


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

By the way Swiph im the whiteboy in the Blacc your the one in the Red :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Sorry bout that. I accidently "Leaked Me and Swiphs Video for the song we are recording! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Damn *****-- what you thinkin-- we cant be givin any sneek peeks at this :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 17 2008, 11:56 PM~12462711
> *By the way Swiph im the whiteboy in the Blacc your the one in the Red :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We'll jus call it a old fucced up orange :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

I know its supposed to be top secret and ish but fucc it i thought i would go 8 mile on it and make fun of us before everyone else does :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 12:01 AM~12462763
> *I know its supposed to be top secret and ish but fucc it i thought i would go 8 mile on it and make fun of us before everyone else does :cheesy:
> *



I love when ****** make fun of me though-- it give me a reason to fuc they hoes without feelin bad about it :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Then We can have my Primo in the video like


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> Then We can have my Primo in the video like
> Editamn i keep fuccin these up here we go


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 12:03 AM~12462786
> *Then We can have my Primo in the video like
> 
> 
> ...


thats some funny shit watchin MR T dance like that..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 17 2008, 11:56 PM~12462711
> *By the way Swiph im the whiteboy in the Blacc your the one in the Red :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, I'm ROlling :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 01:08 AM~12462841
> *thats some funny shit watchin MR T dance like that..
> *



That pic just reminds me of him cause he used to be a pretty good breaker and i seen a pic of him in vegas or some place playin dance dance fever so it craccs me up :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn SWIPH, thought u didn't ROll dead :dunno: *










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:12 AM~12462878
> *BWAHAHAHA, I'm ROlling :biggrin:
> *


OK SEAN- Im gonna take Wedo off restriction and let him start postin the REAL pics of you when yall were young :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 AM~12462894
> *Damn SWIPH, thought u didn't ROll dead :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ORANGE ***** :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 AM~12462893
> *That pic just reminds me of him cause he used to be a pretty good breaker and i seen a pic of him in vegas or some place playin dance dance fever so it craccs me up :cheesy:
> *


*Used to be, not no more :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 01:14 AM~12462894
> *Damn SWIPH, thought u didn't ROll dead :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh shit. Big Boss is in the house! We was just talkin bout you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 12:14 AM~12462898
> *OK SEAN- Im gonna take Wedo off restriction and let him start postin the REAL pics of you when yall were young :0  :biggrin:
> *


*Go ahead ******, I was a GANGSTA then too  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:15 AM~12462904
> *Used to be, not no more :biggrin:
> *


we learned that by checcin out the vegas pics :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 12:15 AM~12462903
> *THATS ORANGE ***** :angry:
> *


*Looks dead to me :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 12:17 AM~12462921
> *we learned that by checcin out the vegas pics :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:16 AM~12462917
> *Go ahead ******, I was a GANGSTA then too
> *


Thats what you call it huh :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 01:16 AM~12462917
> *Go ahead ******, I was a GANGSTA then too
> *



I gotta get those pics from my mommas house. Shes got a gang of pics of us from bacc in the day!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:17 AM~12462928
> *Looks dead to me :cheesy:
> *


You can bet yur ass this was on it somewhere then


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 12:18 AM~12462939
> *Thats what you call it huh :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah ******, I was hustling when u were still playing with GI Joes in the 6th grade :0 *


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12458721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:23 AM~12462983
> *Yeah ******, I was hustling when u were still playing with GI Joes in the 6th grade :0
> *


*****-- I WAS HUSTLIN way before 6th grade-- and aint never played with GI JOE in my life.. HE-Man was the shit though :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2008, 12:25 AM~12462999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I already wifed her :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:25 AM~12463007
> *I already wifed her :biggrin:
> *


You one OMMISH muthafucca- you must have like 10 wives on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 01:25 AM~12463007
> *I already wifed her :biggrin:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 01:23 AM~12462983
> *Yeah ******, I was hustling when u were still playing with GI Joes in the 6th grade :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 12:30 AM~12463056
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LATE- look up :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 01:32 AM~12463070
> *YOU LATE- look up :biggrin:
> *



I know these percs and patron got a playa slowed and throwed. Seems like yall are posting fuccing fast. Fucc it imma go watch a movie till i pass out. See yall tomarorow


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well everyone i am going to watch Role Models and then pass out
talk to everyone tomorROw


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 12:35 AM~12463084
> *I know these percs and patron got a playa slowed and throwed. Seems like yall are posting fuccing fast. Fucc it imma go watch a movie till i pass out. See yall tomarorow
> *


Be careful on that shit *****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 12:39 AM~12463110
> *Be careful on that shit *****
> *


*for real  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 12:45 AM~12463163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Night pRezO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:56 AM~12464072
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 18 2008, 07:32 AM~12464168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2008, 07:41 AM~12464206
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


*Good Morning Big Dawg!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:42 AM~12464212
> *Good Morning Big Dawg!
> *


Whut Up Sean!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:59 AM~12464079
> *Good Morning bROther!
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING NEW MEXICO *

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *`*Felisha*`*_@Dec 18 2008, 08:50 AM~12464242
> *GOOD MORNING NEW MEXICO
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Morning Everybody!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

good mornin colorado !!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

Today's Birthdays 
21 members are celebrating their birthday today
64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER![/b]


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 18 2008, 08:17 AM~12464352
> *good mornin colorado !!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 08:17 AM~12464357
> *Today's Birthdays
> 21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!*
> [/b]



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 AM~12464367
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 09:17 AM~12464357
> *Today's Birthdays
> 21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), <span style='color:blue'>x76* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn fellaz...last night I was sittin by the comp on LIL and talkin to the wifey and when I turned around knocked over my Crown n Coke adn spilled it ALL OVER MY KEYBOARD. I had to shut it down and wipe it down, then dry it out. I hope its ok hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my tank in and it's in real good shape just waiting on my chain and grips for now.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*What up Colorado Ryders!!!*

:wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 09:00 AM~12464547
> *Damn fellaz...last night I was sittin by the comp on LIL and talkin to the wifey and when I turned around knocked over my Crown n Coke adn spilled it ALL OVER MY KEYBOARD. I had to shut it down and wipe it down, then dry it out.  I hope its ok hno:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE :angry:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*Happy B-day K-Dawg*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12465140
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE :angry:
> *



I know...keyboard gonna be all sticky and not from watchin porn :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 10:39 AM~12465318
> *I know...keyboard gonna be all sticky and not from watchin porn  :angry:
> *



THats probably the real reason you knocced your cROwn over- the porn got you all excited huh :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 09:17 AM~12464357
> *Today's Birthdays
> 21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!*
> [/b]


thanks Tig, but you could have left out the age
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 18 2008, 09:25 AM~12464385
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


thanks Tone almost as old as you
:roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 09:56 AM~12464532
> *x76  :biggrin:
> *


thanx Chris


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 11:29 AM~12465235
> *Happy B-day K-Dawg
> *


thanks FE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 09:17 AM~12464357
> *Today's Birthdays
> 21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!*
> [/b]



X21


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2008, 11:49 AM~12465407
> *thanks Tig, but you could have left out the age
> :biggrin:
> *


damn you still a young kitten :biggrin: happy birthday


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 11:57 AM~12465473
> *X21
> *


thanks Pain


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2008, 12:00 PM~12465490
> *damn you still a young kitten :biggrin: happy birthday
> *


thanks Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2008, 12:10 PM~12465561
> *thanks Larry
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY B-DAY ROLLERZONLY 719!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 18 2008, 10:49 AM~12465407
> *thanks Tig, but you could have left out the age
> :biggrin:
> *


HEYI'M NOT THAT FAR BEHIND YOU BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 AM~12465235
> *Happy B-day K-Dawg
> *


What up FE!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 11:43 AM~12465351
> *THats probably the real reason you knocced your cROwn over- the porn got you all excited huh :biggrin:
> *



Nope...the Wifey's chi chis


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 04:05 PM~12468011
> *Nope...the Wifey's chi chis
> *


POST PICS 


or a pm will do jus fine  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 04:26 PM~12468197
> *POST PICS
> or a pm will do jus fine   :biggrin:
> *


*You ain't as lucky as the Prez  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 18 2008, 08:17 AM~12464357
> *Today's Birthdays
> 21 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(44), not stock hydros(34), CHICO THE VAVOSO(32), princess(25), marathon1218(33), Gold Digger(26), retz(18), streetreaper(22), el_cuban_boy(23), lowcutty(31), RICHIE'S 59(29), imp58-64(32), Mr.Link(21), kdawg32(34), Knock & Bang(26), <span style='color:blue'>HAPPY BIRFDAY K~DAWG!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SWIPH*

What up SWIPH....


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 03:41 PM~12467816
> *What up FE!!!
> *


What up Izzy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's cracken Fe!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 05:02 PM~12468529
> *What up Izzy?
> *


Wuz good wit ya Homie!!!!!

So hows that new GOV'T job???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *AllHustle NoLove*, High Roller

What up Pimp'n??

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 05:05 PM~12468549
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, AllHustle NoLove, High Roller
> 
> ...



*Chillen bRO, just got off work!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 05:09 PM~12468583
> *Chillen bRO, just got off work!
> *


I'm about to do the same here in about 15min.!!!! :biggrin: 


So how's the 64 Rag coming along???


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 05:04 PM~12468538
> *What's cracken Fe!
> *


What up Sean?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12468439
> *You ain't as lucky as the Prez
> *


no pm here or what dog?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 18 2008, 05:26 PM~12468197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to do something to cheer you up after all the feria you had to pay out for that De La Joto fight :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 05:14 PM~12468617
> *I'm about to do the same here in about 15min.!!!! :biggrin:
> So how's the 64 Rag coming along???
> *


*Same, same bRO, no changes as of yet.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2008, 05:42 PM~12468845
> *no pm here or what dog?? :biggrin:
> *


*I can't forward it or show anyone out of respect that it's my bROthers wife.  It's on my phone anyways  

Unless he says it's OK :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 04:56 PM~12468478
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, SWIPH
> 
> ...


What up Big IZZ Dawg


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:12 PM~12469117
> *:twak:
> Had to do something to cheer you up after all the feria you had to pay out for that De La Joto fight  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 06:25 PM~12469209
> *I can't forward it or show anyone out of respect that it's my bROthers wife.  It's on my phone anyways
> 
> Unless he says it's OK :cheesy:
> *


'

Its cool- Im good wit the ones youve already sent me  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12469224
> *'
> 
> Its cool- Im good wit the ones youve already sent me   :biggrin:
> *




Sean sends you noodz of himself? Why don't I get any?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 06:27 PM~12469224
> *'
> 
> Its cool- Im good wit the ones youve already sent me   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:30 PM~12469258
> *
> *



Hahaha...just got the text!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day ROLLERZONLY 719


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:28 PM~12469239
> *Sean sends you noodz of himself? Why don't I get any?
> *


*
I don't wanna hurt your feelings :0 *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, High Roller*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:36 PM~12469328
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, High Roller
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good my bROther fROm another mother!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:36 PM~12469327
> *
> I don't wanna hurt your feelings :0
> *



You won't :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:36 PM~12469328
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, High Roller
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 06:37 PM~12469334
> *What's good my bROther fROm another mother!
> *


JUST CHILLIN, ABOUT TO GO TO THE STORES AND YOU.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 18 2008, 07:36 PM~12469331
> *whats up CO
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:28 PM~12469239
> *Sean sends you noodz of himself? Why don't I get any?
> *



That is awful :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:38 PM~12469349
> *JUST CHILLIN, ABOUT TO GO TO THE STORES AND YOU.
> *


*Do u want me to PM you my list or text it to you :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:37 PM~12469337
> *You won't  :biggrin:
> *


*Damn like that fawker :roflmao: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 06:40 PM~12469373
> *Do u want me to PM you my list or text it to you :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF I CAN PM YOU OR TEXT YOU MY LIST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:42 PM~12469392
> *ONLY IF I CAN PM YOU OR TEXT YOU MY LIST!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*That's cool as long as you come to the 719 on new years to get it :0 *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:41 PM~12469380
> *Damn like that fawker :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 06:45 PM~12469416
> *That's cool as long as you come to the 719 on new years to get it :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Meeting is this Sunday at BWWs right?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*HOWDY HOWDY FUCKIN PARTNERS!!! THE RALPH MYSTER IS HERE TO STAY. WIPE MY ASS AND LICK MY BALLS*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY K DAWG


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 06:54 PM~12469507
> *HOWDY HOWDY FUCKIN PARTNERS!!! THE RALPH MYSTER IS HERE TO STAY. WIPE MY ASS AND LICK MY BALLS
> *


*
:loco: :scrutinize:*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:58 PM~12469542
> *:loco:  :scrutinize:
> *


STIFLER....AMERICAN PIE :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 06:54 PM~12469507
> *HOWDY HOWDY FUCKIN PARTNERS!!! THE RALPH MYSTER IS HERE TO STAY. WIPE MY ASS AND LICK MY BALLS
> *


*

:uh:*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:02 PM~12469588
> *STIFLER....AMERICAN PIE :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:02 PM~12469588
> *STIFLER....AMERICAN PIE :uh:
> *


*That went over my head :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 08:03 PM~12469595
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:04 PM~12469601
> *:biggrin:
> *


*No baby yet?*


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:36 PM~12469328
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, High Roller
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Renzo


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12469600
> *That went over my head :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS OK PLAYAS F%CK UP


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 18 2008, 06:23 PM~12469195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nutin Homie just got off work!!! Fixin to go to moms for some dinner  

Wuz good wit ya??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:05 PM~12469610
> *ITS OK PLAYAS F%CK UP
> *


*Not a usual mistake of mine :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12469608
> *No baby yet?
> *


NOT YET, ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 07:05 PM~12469616
> *Thats cool Homie!!! When you plannin on busting it out tho??
> *



*I was hoping for Phoenix, but don't think that will happen, so Cinco for sure*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *AllHustle NoLove, High Roller, RO 4 LIFE*


*Them Rollerz are here!!!!*











And my ass is here too :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:07 PM~12469631
> *I was hoping for Phoenix, but don't think that will happen, so Cinco for sure
> *


Cinco is as good a time as any bRO!!! I definitely wanna check it out...see what 

Big Sean's got up his sleeves this year :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:06 PM~12469626
> *NOT YET, ANSWER YOUR PHONE
> *


*Tigger just left me a vm to call him too. My phone never rang. He said he has the same one, and people were telling him they called him yesterday. So he checked his vm, and he had 15 VM's :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:05 PM~12469622
> *Not a usual mistake of mine :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB BOB


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 07:08 PM~12469647
> *Cinco is as good a time as any bRO!!! I definitely wanna check it out...see what
> 
> Big Sean's got up his sleeves this year :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:49 PM~12469456
> *Meeting is this Sunday at BWWs right?
> *


Ya-- you wanna head down there early??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12469648
> *Tigger just left me a vm to call him too. My phone never rang. He said he has the same one, and people were telling him they called him yesterday. So he checked his vm, and he had 15 VM's :angry:
> *


WOW!! NOW IM GLAD I DIDNT GET THAT PHONE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, High Roller, RO 4 LIFE*

Alright fellers.....gonna get my grub on. :biggrin: 


Talk to you guys in a few!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 06:49 PM~12469456
> *Meeting is this Sunday at BWWs right?
> *


*Yeah, I might not make or or might be late *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 07:10 PM~12469667
> *Ya-- you wanna head down there early??
> *


Just don't get stuck in the snow


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 08:12 PM~12469694
> *Yeah, I might not make or or might be late
> *


JUST BRING PICTURES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:12 PM~12469694
> *Yeah, I might not make or or might be late
> *


Your Lil 50 does 46mph-- you aint got no reason to be late :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:11 PM~12469680
> *WOW!! NOW IM GLAD I DIDNT GET THAT PHONE
> *


*As soon as I can get my allowance up, I'm gonna buy a new one!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 07:13 PM~12469703
> *Your Lil 50 does 46mph-- you aint got no reason to be late :biggrin:
> *


*pRObably gonna go to the 505  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 07:12 PM~12469696
> *Just don't get stuck in the snow
> *


SHIT-- SIX has that shit unda contROl-- it wasnt the snow that killed us- its the dumb ass drivers in southern coloRadO that jus cant drive in the shit :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLERZ_47, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, High Roller

Why we always have so many guest up in here-- why dont peeps jus sign the fuc up :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 07:15 PM~12469722
> *SHIT-- SIX has that shit unda contROl-- it wasnt the snow that killed us- its the dumb ass drivers in southern coloRadO that jus cant drive in the shit :biggrin:
> *


True that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 07:15 PM~12469720
> *pRObably gonna go to the 505
> *



DAMN *****-- between you and RenzO- I BETTER GET SOME GOOD PICS IN MY MAILBOX- dont be slaccin. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 07:22 PM~12469773
> *DAMN *****-- between you and RenzO- I BETTER GET SOME GOOD PICS IN MY MAILBOX- dont be slaccin. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

BUDDY!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12470614
> *BUDDY!
> *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 18 2008, 09:57 PM~12470732
> *
> *


HI CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 18 2008, 10:01 PM~12470784
> *HI CHUCK
> *


 :wave:


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats up guys its Nick new to layit low jus picked up my first lowrider 79 monte chopped. some of you might know my other ride a bagged scion xb with the suicide doors.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

seen this today and thought someone else would like a laugh


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 18 2008, 09:25 PM~12471048
> *Whats up guys its Nick new to layit low jus picked up my first lowrider 79 monte chopped.  some of you might know my other ride a bagged scion xb with the suicide doors.
> *


What's good Nick?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12470614
> *WHATS UP BUDDY*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swiph are we gonna cut out this tire well in the trunk and make that part flush? And by chance do you have the dimensions for the trunk. Im just tryin to make sure the subs and amps are gonna fit. You know i need my bumps! :thumbsup: Or do you just want me to send you the specs for the subs and amps? How we gonna do this mang


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 09:30 PM~12471118
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

6 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719, High Roller, painloc21, toplessmonte79
:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 10:34 PM~12471160
> *6 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719, High Roller, painloc21, toplessmonte79
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12471141
> *:wave:
> *


ARE YOU WORKING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 18 2008, 09:25 PM~12471048
> *Whats up guys its Nick new to layit low jus picked up my first lowrider 79 monte chopped.  some of you might know my other ride a bagged scion xb with the suicide doors.
> *


OK NIC- well let me be the first to welcome you to LIL. Now- there is one thing that is very important on here and thats to POST SOME FUCCIN PICS OF ANY CAR MENTIONED AT ANY TIME :biggrin: 

OH YEAH- and learn how to use the SMILEY FACES to make sure peeps understand how you are comin acROss with you words  


SO- post some pics *****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12471167
> *:biggrin:
> *


WTF?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12471141
> *:wave:
> *



what time are you coming down tomorROw


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12471175
> *OK NIC- well let me be the first to welcome you to LIL. Now- there is one thing that is very important on here and thats to POST SOME FUCCIN PICS OF ANY CAR MENTIONED AT ANY TIME :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH- and learn how to use the SMILEY FACES to make sure peeps understand how you are comin acROss with you words
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12471175
> *OK NIC- well let me be the first to welcome you to LIL. Now- there is one thing that is very important on here and thats to POST SOME FUCCIN PICS OF ANY CAR MENTIONED AT ANY TIME :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH- and learn how to use the SMILEY FACES to make sure peeps understand how you are comin acROss with you words
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Aw my bad were are my manners. What up Nic and Welcome. Oh yeah Post some pics of ya ride :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 09:35 PM~12471175
> *OK NIC- well let me be the first to welcome you to LIL. Now- there is one thing that is very important on here and thats to POST SOME FUCCIN PICS OF ANY CAR MENTIONED AT ANY TIME :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH- and learn how to use the SMILEY FACES to make sure peeps understand how you are comin acROss with you words
> ...


*
:uh: Iye Iye captain :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 09:31 PM~12471121
> *Swiph are we gonna cut out this tire well in the trunk and make that part flush? And by chance do you have the dimensions for the trunk. Im just tryin to make sure the subs and amps are gonna fit. You know i need my bumps! :thumbsup: Or do you just want me to send you the specs for the subs and amps? How we gonna do this mang
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn you can put a few bodies in that mug*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 09:31 PM~12471121
> *Swiph are we gonna cut out this tire well in the trunk and make that part flush? And by chance do you have the dimensions for the trunk. Im just tryin to make sure the subs and amps are gonna fit. You know i need my bumps! :thumbsup: Or do you just want me to send you the specs for the subs and amps? How we gonna do this mang
> 
> 
> ...


YA-- I would recomend cuttin it out and smoothin I LAUGH AT ANY G-BODY THAT DOESNT DO THAT-- aint that right Ralph.. I jus seen another one the other day-- candied the fuc out- juiced up-- 
OH WAIT- its that MONTE ON THE COVER OF LRM I jus remembere- go look at it- ITS A SICC ASS ride RIGHT- with that spare tire over looked- and when a gbody is JUICED- it has no access at all--- IT LOOKS SO FUCCIN GAY.. so does this help you with my thought Wedo :biggrin: 

ANd you will have plenty of ROom for ya bumps-- you said you was puttin 4 15s in it right


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 09:39 PM~12471216
> *
> :uh: Iye Iye captain :cheesy:
> *


*****- you told me this same shit :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 18 2008, 10:40 PM~12471226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i was just gonna put two 12"s in that piece but fucc ill add as many subs as space will allow. Yall think i can fit more in there? Swiph add that to the price list as well. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Dec 18 2008, 09:35 PM~12471170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12471293
> *Damn i was just gonna put two 12"s in that piece but fucc ill add as many subs as space will allow. Yall think i can fit more in there? Swiph add that to the price list as well. :biggrin:
> *



DAMN BALLER- OK :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 09:42 PM~12471252
> ******- you told me this same shit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks im at work now but will put up some pics real soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats everybody doing tonight?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 10:48 PM~12471317
> *DAMN BALLER- OK :biggrin:
> *



Im just tryin ta keep up with yall! Shit i cant come half ass if i wanna be a roller right? Checc this out too. Am i fuccin nuts or aint i supposed to have some lights were i put the blue dots on this pic? IEvery pic of a 51 i have seen has lights there but mine dont. What the deal is?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 09:57 PM~12471426
> *Im just tryin ta keep up with yall! Shit i cant come half ass if i wanna be a roller right? Checc this out too. Am i fuccin nuts or aint i supposed to have some lights were i put the blue dots on this pic? IEvery pic of a 51 i have seen has lights there but mine dont. What the deal is?
> 
> 
> ...



Fuc them lights-- hopefully they shaved em pROperly-- when the body is stripped down-- the secrets come out..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 11:06 PM~12471573
> *Fuc them lights-- hopefully  they shaved em pROperly-- when the body is stripped down-- the secrets come out..
> *



Why fucc them lights cuzz? Dont i need them sumbitches? and what about more subs do yall think i can fit more then 2 12"s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 10:09 PM~12471621
> *Why fucc them lights cuzz? Dont i need them sumbitches? and what about more subs do yall think i can fit more then 2 12"s
> *


then lights is ugly :biggrin: 

and well see- you might bew able to fit 3 12s-- its gonna depend onwhat ones you are using


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 11:12 PM~12471675
> *then lights is ugly :biggrin:
> 
> and well see- you might bew able to fit 3 12s-- its gonna depend onwhat ones you are using
> *



Im gonna use Fosgate p3's this go round. They need 1.79 cubic feet per sub each tuned to 40hz with a 10inch by 4inch long flared round port.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 10:18 PM~12471740
> *Im gonna use Fosgate p3's this go round. They need 1.79 cubic feet per sub each tuned to 40hz with a 10inch by 4inch long flared round port.
> *



You need to go with somethin you are gonna tryin and keep in there permanently- cause after you do it the first time-- your box is built- and if the next subs that you get arent the same- then you are in for some fun redoin it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 11:29 PM~12471884
> *You need to go with somethin you are gonna tryin and keep in there permanently- cause after you do it the first time-- your box is built- and if the next subs that you get arent the same- then you are in for some fun redoin it
> *



Oh yeah im talking pemanently! I was just sayin this go round cause i have already built 2 audio video systems in my last 2 cars. In the cutty i used jl audio and in the leasabre i used mb quart subs. So this time i think i either wanna try out them fosgates or go with some big dogs that take like 2000 watts a piece. I forget what they are called but them shits bang!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 10:33 PM~12471952
> *Oh yeah im talking pemanently! I was just sayin this go round cause i have already built 2 audio video systems in my last 2 cars. In the cutty i used jl audio and in the leasabre i used mb quart subs. So this time i think i either wanna try out them fosgates or go with some big dogs that take like 2000 watts a piece. I forget what they are called but them shits bang!
> *


To be honest wit ya homie- the P3 are garbage-- but the T2s are some bangers- and ill say that not even bein a roccford fosgate fan.. But I heard 4 12s in a tahoe that was jus slumpin so fuccin hard. they had like 1000 watts to each one- and it was violent.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 11:42 PM~12472081
> *To be honest wit ya homie- the P3 are garbage-- but the T2s are some bangers- and ill say that not even bein a roccford fosgate fan..  But I heard 4 12s in a tahoe that was jus slumpin so fuccin hard.  they had like 1000 watts to each one- and it was violent.
> *


Damn ive never even seen them t2's before! Those look nasty! But for the money i can get some shit that I KNOW will cracc the concrete!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 08:10 PM~12469667
> *Ya-- you wanna head down there early??
> *




How early is early :biggrin: 







Seriously...there is a small chance that I might not be able to make it but I won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 18 2008, 11:11 PM~12472475
> *How early is early  :biggrin:
> Seriously...there is a small chance that I might not be able to make it but I won't know until tomorrow.
> *


*Fawk it meeting cancelled :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 11:23 PM~12472570
> *Fawk it meeting cancelled :biggrin:
> *


SERIOUSLY ?:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 12:23 AM~12472570
> *Fawk it meeting cancelled :biggrin:
> *


Sure cancel my first meeting fuccers! Thats it i quit, Swiph stop all work. I changed my mind im gonna put all my money into Pokemon cards!
































Jokein playa just jokein :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 01:00 PM~12465953
> *HAPPY B-DAY ROLLERZONLY 719!!!!!
> *


thanks bRO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12468447
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY K~DAWG!
> *


thanks Prez


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 18 2008, 07:35 PM~12469320
> *happy b-day ROLLERZONLY 719
> *


thanx Lifted


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:57 PM~12469532
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY K DAWG
> *


thanx Ralph


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 12:23 AM~12472570
> *Fawk it meeting cancelled :biggrin:
> *



Pullin Rank again.... :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

happy late birthday and many more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 18 2008, 07:07 PM~12469634
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, AllHustle NoLove, High Roller, RO 4 LIFE
> Them Rollerz are here!!!!
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 19 2008, 07:30 AM~12473966
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 Its Friday.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 18 2008, 10:25 PM~12471048
> *Whats up guys its Nick new to layit low jus picked up my first lowrider 79 monte chopped.  some of you might know my other ride a bagged scion xb with the suicide doors.
> *


Whut up Nick... I heard you ended up wit' Anthony's old monte...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 18 2008, 10:18 PM~12471740
> *Im gonna use Fosgate p3's this go round. They need 1.79 cubic feet per sub each tuned to 40hz with a 10inch by 4inch long flared round port.
> *


I GOT A BRAND NEW ONE ILL SELL U ...AND I CAN GET THE OTHER STUFF FOR U AT COST..HIT ME UP.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNIN COLORADO.....


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12472081
> *To be honest wit ya homie- the P3 are garbage-- but the T2s are some bangers- and ill say that not even bein a roccford fosgate fan..  But I heard 4 12s in a tahoe that was jus slumpin so fuccin hard.  they had like 1000 watts to each one- and it was violent.
> *



WHAT UP SWIPH....MY PERSONAL OPINION ITZ ALL IN HOW YOU BUILD UR BOX..IM A FOSGATE FAN...ALL MY RIDES ALWAYS HIT WITH FOSGATE...ASK SEAN.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER SIX SIX!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 07:17 AM~12474126
> *GOOD MORNIN COLORADO.....
> *


YOU READY TO JUMP ON THE HIGHWAY TO ALBACRAZY! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mar 1 Phoenix
Jun 7, San Bern
Jul 12, Denver
Oct 11, Vegas *

*SO FAR! MORE CAN BE ADDED BY FEBURARY*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 07:19 AM~12474132
> *WHAT UP SWIPH....MY PERSONAL OPINION ITZ ALL IN HOW YOU BUILD UR BOX..IM A FOSGATE FAN...ALL MY RIDES ALWAYS HIT WITH FOSGATE...ASK SEAN.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRFDAY SIKSIX (CHRIS)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:20 AM~12472971
> *Pullin Rank again.... :biggrin:
> *



*I was just bullshitt'n maaannnn! :cheesy: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 07:28 AM~12474178
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER SIX SIX!
> 
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 07:29 AM~12474180
> *YOU READY TO JUMP ON THE HIGHWAY TO ALBACRAZY!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 07:29 AM~12474180
> *YOU READY TO JUMP ON THE HIGHWAY TO ALBACRAZY!  :biggrin:
> *


hows the weather lookn 4 the weekend down there?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 07:35 AM~12474204
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


get ur shit ready...we headed to tha "505" to wake up that city :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

TONY IT WASNT A MS. PAC MAN MACHINE, ITS A PAC MAN PLUS AND I GOT HIM DOWN TO $ 500


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 07:39 AM~12474221
> *hows the weather lookn 4 the weekend down there?
> *


NOTHING BUT CLEAR SKIES! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 07:42 AM~12474235
> *TONY IT WASNT A MS. PAC MAN MACHINE, ITS A PAC MAN PLUS AND I GOT HIM DOWN TO $ 500
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats a good deal..ill hit u up in a bit.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 07:44 AM~12474248
> *damn, thats a good deal..ill hit u up in a bit.
> *


----------



## *`*Felisha*`* (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 07:42 AM~12474235
> *TONY IT WASNT A MS. PAC MAN MACHINE, ITS A PAC MAN PLUS AND I GOT HIM DOWN TO $ 500
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TIGGER--- Ill take that as my christmas present. DOnt worry bout shippin it- jus bring it up withya when ya bring the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 07:19 AM~12474132
> *WHAT UP SWIPH....MY PERSONAL OPINION ITZ ALL IN HOW YOU BUILD UR BOX..IM A FOSGATE FAN...ALL MY RIDES ALWAYS HIT WITH FOSGATE...ASK SEAN.
> *



TONY-- P3s have a DECENT sound- BUT THEY IN NO WAY even come close to the T2s.  If you are gonna tell me that--- Im puttin you in the ROY class with chuc and ralph :biggrin:


OH YEAH-- and it is always how you build the box- THE BOX IS THE KEY TO ANY SUB. No matter how bad ass a sub is- if its in the wROng box-- it aint gonna perform like its suppose to.. Im not sayin you cant get a P3 to bang- JUS NOT AS HARD AS T2s.. Ive made plenty of lower line speakers slump. My old AstRO van use to hit 156.3 LEGAL SPL with 4 15 in Crunchs. and only 200watts true power goin through ea. of em


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 19 2008, 08:16 AM~12474123
> *I GOT A BRAND NEW ONE ILL SELL U ...AND I CAN GET THE OTHER STUFF FOR U AT COST..HIT ME UP.
> *



Ill pm you my list of what i got so far. Thanks for the help


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my calendar looks pretty good


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 11:30 AM~12475166
> *TONY-- P3s have a DECENT sound- BUT THEY IN NO WAY even come close to the T2s.   If you are gonna tell me that--- Im puttin you in the ROY class with chuc and ralph :biggrin:
> OH YEAH-- and it is always how you build the box- THE BOX IS THE KEY TO ANY SUB. No matter how bad ass a sub is- if its in the wROng box-- it aint gonna perform like its suppose to..  Im not sayin you cant get a P3 to bang- JUS NOT AS HARD AS T2s..  Ive made plenty of lower line speakers slump.  My old AstRO van use to hit 156.3 LEGAL SPL with 4 15 in Crunchs. and only 200watts true power goin through ea. of em
> *



I wanna have a good mix of Bump with Sound quality. But like i said for the cost of those T2's i can get me subs subs custom built to my specs from FI audio that would way out perform the t2's. So i think imma see what kinda deal Tony can get me on the p3's or if im gonna spend that kind of loot imma just go with the FI's. Bacc in 91 i used to roll two 12" crunchs and a 300 watt Legacy amp :biggrin: I thought i was beatin the blocc up :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 11:15 AM~12475549
> *I just got my calendar looks pretty good
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW US ALL THE PAGES LARRY-- dont be like that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 19 2008, 11:24 AM~12475618
> *I wanna have a good mix of Bump with Sound quality. But like i said for the cost of those T2's i can get me subs subs custom built to my specs from FI audio that would way out perform the t2's. So i think imma see what kinda deal Tony can get me on the p3's or if im gonna spend that kind of loot imma just go with the FI's. Bacc in 91 i used to roll two 12" crunchs and a 300 watt Legacy amp :biggrin:  I thought i was beatin the blocc up :cheesy:
> *


Bac in 98 - My my astRO hittin 156 was beatin up the blocc.  


As far as sound quality goes-- ya ya gotta have that. MY WHOLEPOINT TO ALL THIS IS- make sure what you put in there the 1st time is whats gonna stay in there- cause to change THE BOX would be a bitc- thats the bottom line :biggrin: .
It dont matter to me if you put P3s-- T2s-- FIs- REALISTICS- kickers- Kraco- SONY-- any of that- whatever you want-- jus make sure hey are stayin in there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 11:15 AM~12475549
> *I just got my calendar looks pretty good
> 
> 
> ...


*Did you get it in the mail today?


Post more pics!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 02:24 PM~12476515
> *Did you get it in the mail today?
> Post more pics!
> *


Yeah I got it in the mail today I'll try and post some at work thats where I'm on my way to


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 01:24 PM~12476515
> *Did you get it in the mail today?
> Post more pics!
> *


YEP THAT IS BAD ASS, ALL YOU GUYS THAT GOT IN BETTER GET SOME EXTRAS JUST INCASE, GIVE THOSE BADBOYS OUT AS GIFTS. AND LET THEM KNOW OUT OF ALL THE CARS I WAS ONE OF THE 12 SELECTED


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 11:15 AM~12475549
> *I just got my calendar looks pretty good
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 19 2008, 08:28 AM~12474178
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER SIX SIX!
> 
> *



Thanks bRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12474207
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY SIKSIX (CHRIS)
> *


Thanks Presidente :biggrin: 

If you go out tonight have a shot for me


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12474209
> *I was just bullshitt'n maaannnn!  :cheesy:
> *



Serio though....


I can't make it this Sunday...got a my god daughters bday to go to...can't miss it.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Happy B day Chris


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups on that Calender shoot Most Hated


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here they are in order from december 2008 to december 2009
december 08








january








february








march








april








may








june








july








august








september








october








november








december


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 19 2008, 07:11 PM~12478825
> *Big ups on that Calender shoot Most Hated
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *sydewayzsoundz*, GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX
who's this???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 06:17 PM~12478900
> *4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sydewayzsoundz, GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX
> who's this???
> *



X2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Here they are in order from december 2008 to december 2009
> december 08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2008, 06:46 AM~12474017
> *Whut up Nick... I heard you ended up wit' Anthony's old monte...
> *


Yah got alot of changes to make but i like it and its a good start


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 19 2008, 07:47 PM~12479149
> *Yah got alot of changes to make but i like it and its a good start
> *


is it blue?


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 06:49 PM~12479163
> *is it blue?
> *


yes its blue with patterns with blue and grey interior ill post a pic tommorow my work computer wont let me


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 06:15 PM~12478881
> *Here they are in order from december 2008 to december 2009
> december 08
> 
> ...


REAL NICE BRO!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 19 2008, 06:11 PM~12478825
> *Big ups on that Calender shoot Most Hated
> *


WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU BIG DADDY? HOW YOU BEEN HAVENT SEEN YOU ON HERE IN AWILE WAS GONNA CALL YOU TO SEE HOW YOU WERE DOING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SWIPH IS THIS THE ELCO YOU DID THE SETUP IN? THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD COLORADO :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impala63
WHATS UP MR 63. 

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 06:15 PM~12478881
> *Here they are in order from december 2008 to december 2009
> december 08
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone who made the calendar and to RUDY fROm ROLLERZ ONLY for hooking every one up with this opportunity!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 08:59 PM~12479692
> *Congrats to everyone who made the calendar and to RUDY fROm ROLLERZ ONLY for hooking every one up with this opportunity!
> *


Yup Rudy put that bugg in the photographers ear and started it all


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 07:23 PM~12479426
> *SWIPH IS THIS THE ELCO YOU DID THE SETUP IN? THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD COLORADO :thumbsup:
> *



YA-- but this pic makes it lookes likes it a chipper. Im gonna try and find the best pic Ive got of it hoppin- but here it is when I first did it for him-- in this pic right here- its runnin ONLY on *48 volts *( I was runnin it like this to break the new pump head in)-- and its got a fuccin* DELTA *on it. *SINGLE PUMP*- NOT A PISTON.









Now its on 72 volts-- with an ADEX on it

OH YEAH- and its got a 350- not a V6.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 09:18 PM~12479837
> *YA-- but this pic makes it lookes likes it a chipper. Im gonna try and find the best pic Ive got of it hoppin- but here it is when I first did it for him-- in this pic right here- its runnin ONLY on 48 volts ( I was runnin it like this to break the new pump head in)-- and its got a fuccin DELTA on it. SINGLE PUMP- NOT A PISTON.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be swanging it :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS ONE OF THE THREE CARS I WILL HAVE UP FOR SALE. NICE CLEAN CADDY, RARE COLOR COMBO. WIFE WAS GONNA ROLL IT. RUNS AND DRIVES NICE BRAND NEW CHROME 14S, 2500 OBO OR CASH AND TRADE IW ILL BE POSTING IT EVERYWHERE SO LET PEOPLE KNOW IF THEY LOOKING FOR A CLEAN CADDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Phillipa that caddy is pretty clean


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 08:30 PM~12479942
> *I'd be swanging it :biggrin:
> *


If it was mine it would be SWANGIN IT HARDCORE-- but it aint.
Besides- if it was mine- it would be runnin 9 out of the 10 batteries to the fROnt instead of JUS 6. O WELL though- some peeps are jus to scared to take the chance on burnin $100 motors- what a shame huh


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Happy B-Day Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 10:20 PM~12480383
> *If it was mine it would be SWANGIN IT HARDCORE-- but it aint.
> Besides- if it was mine- it would be runnin 9 out of the 10 batteries to the fROnt instead of JUS 6.  O WELL though- some peeps are jus to scared to take the chance on burnin $100 motors- what a shame huh
> *


I'm broke


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 09:25 PM~12480417
> *I'm broke
> *


That dont mean shit :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 09:00 PM~12480182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a tight 78 Lac homie-- I love 77-79s BIG BLOC 425s *****-- thats gangsta shit :biggrin: .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 10:26 PM~12480432
> *That dont mean shit :biggrin:
> *


elaborate please :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS LARRY AND SWIPH. SWIPH YOU SHOULD COME PICK IT UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 09:55 PM~12480650
> *elaborate please :biggrin:
> *


*I was thinking the same thing..........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 11:06 PM~12480748
> *I was thinking the same thing..........
> *


great minds think alike :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *TOPTHIS*, SWIPH

*MOST HATED*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 19 2008, 09:55 PM~12480650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOmetimes you jus gotta take your JUICE MANS word on shit and not listen to everybody else that tells you YOU CANT RUN THAT MUCH VOLTAGE through 12volt motors.  

And if you are so bROke you cant afford to take the chance at all-
then you shouldnt be spendin the EXTRA money on BUFFED whitewalls-- and stic with the anerexics :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 10:10 PM~12480772
> *great minds think alike :cheesy:
> *


YA- yall sure do :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 11:15 PM~12480805
> *SOmetimes you jus gotta take your JUICE MANS word on shit and not listen to everybody else that tells you YOU CANT RUN THAT MUCH VOLTAGE through 12volt motors.
> 
> And if you are so bROke you cant afford to take the chance at all-
> ...


I paid 100 bux for the buff whites and not even that really I just traded something I wasn't gonna use anymore for them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 10:18 PM~12480826
> *I paid 100 bux for the buff whites and not even that really I just traded something I wasn't gonna use anymore for them
> *


thats one motor towards testing and tuning.

What would you rather have-- you car hittin 60inches- or fat whites??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 11:20 PM~12480845
> *thats one motor towards testing and tuning.
> 
> What would you rather have-- you car hittin 60inches- or fat whites??? :biggrin:
> *


so I should just ride down the street on the rim because my old tires were fucked so I needed tires and those were cheap


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 10:21 PM~12480852
> *so I should just ride down the street on the rim because my old tires were fucked so I needed tires and those were cheap
> *


That might fall under the category of
WHAT NOT TO DO IN LOWRIDING- so I guess you got me there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 11:22 PM~12480862
> *That might fall under the category of
> WHAT NOT TO DO IN LOWRIDING- so I guess you got me there :biggrin:
> *


aha :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

actually Swiph I see Henry is rolling buff whites I think thats his name you better bring it up to him LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 10:33 PM~12480927
> *actually Swiph I see Henry is rolling buff whites I think thats his name you better bring it up to him LOL
> *


Hes jus a customer  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 10:40 PM~12480970
> *Hes jus a customer   :biggrin:
> *


* :0 Damn!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12481016
> * :0 Damn!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Dec 19 2008, 11:40 PM~12480970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats all this about??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12481056
> *whats all this about??
> *


Whats what all about :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 19 2008, 11:55 PM~12481073
> *Whats what all about :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Saying that he's just a customer isn't an RO member?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 11:03 PM~12481133
> *Saying that he's just a customer isn't an RO member?
> *


Hes up in the Northern Chapter-- if he was in the OUR SOUTHERN CHAPTER-- he wouldnt be ridin them JENNY CRAIGS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 12:06 AM~12481142
> *Hes up in the Northern Chapter-- if he was in the OUR SOUTHERN CHAPTER-- he wouldnt be ridin them JENNY CRAIGS :biggrin:
> *


So being a northern member he's just a customer not a homie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 11:08 PM~12481158
> *So being a northern member he's just a customer not a homie?
> *


U crac me up Larry :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 19 2008, 11:55 PM~12481419
> *whats up swiph
> *


NOT MUCH-- whats craccin bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:02 AM~12481455
> *NOT MUCH-- whats craccin bROther
> *



just chillen bRO whats goin on your way


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 20 2008, 12:06 AM~12481486
> *just chillen bRO whats goin on your way
> *


ITS 12:08- 

thats 4 hours and 8 minutes past my curfew-- and 5 hours 52 minutes till it begins

SO I AINT DOIN SHIT BUT WATCHIN A MOVIE. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:09 AM~12481502
> *ITS 12:08-
> 
> thats 4 hours and 8 minutes past my curfew-- and 5 hours 52 minutes till it begins
> ...




:roflmao: that sucks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 20 2008, 12:10 AM~12481510
> *:roflmao: that sucks
> *


Its only gonna be boring for another couple hours


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:17 AM~12481543
> *Its only gonna be boring for another couple hours
> *



thats cool i hope its nice so you could work on the 51 tomorROw :biggrin: wedo seems kinda anxious


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 20 2008, 12:20 AM~12481549
> *thats cool i hope its nice so you could work on the 51 tomorROw :biggrin:  wedo seems kinda anxious
> *


 IT BETTER BE NICE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:21 AM~12481555
> *IT BETTER BE NICE OUT :biggrin:
> *


I heard down this way the weather is gonna be cold out so is that how you make your living Swiph, working on cars??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:21 AM~12481555
> *IT BETTER BE NICE OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 12:22 AM~12481560
> *I heard down this way the weather is gonna be cold out so is that how you make your living Swiph, working on cars??
> *


I thought everybody already knew that-- where ya been Larry.

SET-UPS by SWIPH-- aint nothin like em :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if it's nice I'll probably work on my bike


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 08:29 PM~12479495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: impala63
> WHATS UP MR 63.
> ...


Whats up to my RO homie.How you been?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 08:33 AM~12482443
> *Whats up to my RO homie.How you been?
> *


SHIT ON MY WAY TO THE RANGE TO LET OFF A FEW SHOTS, THEN TO MY KIDS GAME. THIS YEAR ENDED QUICK ME AND MY FAMILY ARE ALL TOGETHER. YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD IN THAT CALANDER :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 09:49 AM~12482506
> *SHIT ON MY WAY TO THE RANGE TO LET OFF A FEW SHOTS, THEN TO MY KIDS GAME. THIS YEAR ENDED QUICK ME AND MY FAMILY ARE ALL TOGETHER. YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD IN THAT CALANDER :cheesy:
> *


Thanks.Its good to hear the family is all good. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 20 2008, 10:17 AM~12482586
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Maybe we should all have thin whites and all original convert impalas. j/k but why hate on every thing thats not what you expect to be in a so called lowrider handbook.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 11:39 AM~12482891
> *Maybe we should all have thin whites and all original convert impalas. j/k but why hate on every thing thats not what you expect to be in a so called lowrider handbook.
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 10:39 AM~12482891
> *Maybe we should all have thin whites and all original convert impalas. j/k but why hate on every thing thats not what you expect to be in a so called lowrider handbook.
> *


NOW YOU GOT ME LAUGHIN PRETTY HARD.. WHy does everybody care so much as to what SWIPH says--- WHy is there so much time spent on what I say. Is it cause Im the only one that really voices what I feel. My thoughts shouldnt mean shit to anybody really. ITS YALLS CARS-- SO DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH THEM.I jus enjoy speakin my thoughts-and fuccin wit yall-- and I DONT MIND WHEN YALL DO THE SAME. That is what LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT- DOIN THINGS DIFFERENT. 
THERES ALOT OF THINGS I DONT SPEAK ON- JUS SO NONE OF YALL GET HURT  

The other day LArry pretty much called the wheels on my Blazer Ugly-- IT DIDNT HURT MY FEELINGS OR BOTHER ME ONE BIT- NOT AT ALL, cause it was his oppinion- aint no biggie to me. He was jus tellin me what he thought. 

I treat everybody in here as my homies-- so when I speak on somethin-- Im not wantin you to take it as Im hatin-- Jus givin you a homies oppinion. 
Now- if we were at a show-- and I saw a car with FAT UGLY WHITEWALLS :biggrin: -- I wouldnt start talkin shit-- aint no need for it-- but Im sure I would make the comment to my bROthers about em- IF one of em hasnt already said it to me..


And my book isnt THE LOWRIDER HANDBOOK

Its "SWIPHS STYLES OF SUCCESS"-- in stores soon  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 11:57 AM~12482995
> *NOW YOU GOT ME LAUGHIN PRETTY HARD..  WHy does everybody care so much as to what SWIPH says---  WHy is there so much time spent on what I say. Is it cause Im the only one that really voices what I feel. My thoughts shouldnt mean shit to anybody really. ITS YALLS CARS-- SO DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH THEM.I jus enjoy speakin my thoughts-and fuccin wit yall-- and I DONT MIND WHEN YALL DO THE SAME. That is what LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT- DOIN THINGS DIFFERENT.
> THERES ALOT OF THINGS I DONT SPEAK ON- JUS SO NONE OF YALL GET HURT
> 
> ...


You crazy......... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 11:02 AM~12483022
> *You crazy......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 12:05 PM~12483041
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Its all good.I dont think anyones really takes it to the heart.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 12:05 PM~12483041
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

nothin personal just my 2 cents!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

look what i found


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:16 PM~12483088
> *nothin personal just my 2 cents!
> *


Whats up?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12483097
> *Whats up?
> *


on fat white walls :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Dec 20 2008, 11:09 AM~12483062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up bROther- whats good wit ya


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That was the first year I think lowrider tour stopped in Denver.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12483105
> *I hope they dont-- but with the way some words are spoke- I think that it might be..   But this is jus me-- I speak to my homies like this.
> what up bROther- whats good wit ya
> *



JUST PLAYIN THE WII WITH MY NEPHEW, WHATS UP WITH U


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 12:20 PM~12483107
> *That was the first year I think lowrider tour stopped in Denver.
> *


yea you remember that was a crazy day and the night before.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12483101
> *on fat white walls :biggrin:
> *


I roll skinneys.Had enough fat girls in my life. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 12:22 PM~12483121
> *I roll skinneys.Had enough fat girls in my life. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:22 PM~12483118
> *yea you remember that was a crazy day and the night before.
> *


Yea it was.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 12:22 PM~12483121
> *I roll skinneys.Had enough fat girls in my life. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea right


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPH WHERE WAS THAT CANDY GREEN BLAZER DOIN THAT BURNOUT


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:18 PM~12483095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$13 back in 92


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:25 PM~12483141
> *$13 back in 92
> *


I wish that was still the price.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

later guys gotta go to work. still gonna roll at whites for swiph :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:27 PM~12483156
> *later guys gotta go to work. still gonna roll fat whites for swiph :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- SWIPHS ON THE SPOT :biggrin: 

It takes to much time to quote all yall- so here ya go.

YUP-- the 92 fiesta Tour was the first year- and it the only year I missed of the Denver show-- and I dodnt move to coloRadO till 97  
93 Unity was my 1st super show here-- THE UNITY TOUR- Ill never forget Allen Lopezs EVIL BED spinnin and splittin- that shit blew my mind :biggrin: 


CHUC-- youtube blazer burnout. Its fROm HIGH CLASS CC. Ill find for you if you cant.


TOPTHIS-- thats my point-- ROll what you wanna ROll- it sont matter if I think it your car looks ten times beter on anerexics :biggrin: 


IMP 63-- PLEASE DONT PUT FATS ON YOUR CAR-- stic to fat chix :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I havent missed a Denver show.Been there from the start.Ya granted I lived in Colorado the whole time.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 20 2008, 11:37 AM~12483213
> *I havent missed a Denver show.Been there from the start.Ya granted I lived in Colorado the whole time.
> *


I lived in North Carolina- and still made it to the 93-94-95 and 96 Denver shows :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 11:18 AM~12483095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got ticket stubs from 93 and bands to 08 except the year Justin and I were rolling in my car and had to turn around because I got a low cam


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 11:57 AM~12482995
> *NOW YOU GOT ME LAUGHIN PRETTY HARD..  WHy does everybody care so much as to what SWIPH says---  *


Now there your just being big headed, just being honest he's talking all of LIL in a whole everybody on this website acts like all lowriders should be a certain way we just give you a hard time because your one of the only ones in here that are just like the rest of them


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP IVAN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 12:06 PM~12483385
> *Now there your just being big headed, just being honest he's talking all of LIL in a whole everybody on this website acts like all lowriders should be a certain way we just give you a hard time because your one of the only ones in here that are just like the rest of them
> *


GIVE ME A FUCCIN BREAK WITH THAT LINE OF SHIT LARRY.. 
you cracced a joke the other day about me and the LOWRIDER HANDBOOK and somethin to do with me and fat whitewalls.. SO you are gonna tell me that this comment in here was aimed at anybody else-- EVEN IF YA BOY CAME BAC AND GOT YOUR BAC ON THIS STATEMENT YOU JUS MADE- I WOULD STILL CALL IT SHIT.. 

YOU JUS SAID IT YOURSELF-- yall give me a hardtime.. SO-- aparently this was part of givin me a hardtime or somethin-- or was it jus a coincidence that this comment was made during the time of all this FAT WHITEWALL AND HANDBOOK SHIT cause I sure dont see anybody else in here :uh: .. Call it bein big headed if you want- IM STILL FUCCIN LAUGHIN ABOUT IT. I dont change my tone or what I say for nobody. I dont need to act like what I say is for anybdy else- I say what I gotta say to who I wanna say it to- aint no reason to beat around bushes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OH YEAH-- and as far as me bein like the res of em--- THATS FAR fROm the truth. AInt nobody like me--- you think jus because I agree that skinny whites are the better lookin tire that Im LIKE THE REST OF EM- you dont know me at all. I DO SHIT WAY DIFFERENT-- jus cause I like skinny whites dont mean shit. Im all about doin shit different-- but somethings jus arent meant to be-- and thats fat ass whitewalls. You can read all over LIL how MY oppinion differs fROm ALOT of people-- Im always in a debate-- and I stand behind what I feel- and aint changin it for nobody. If I was like everybody else- My hydro set ups would be built out of BULLSHIT ANGLE IRON-- and you wont EVER see a SET UP BY SWIPH done out of angle iron. I do shit different- I like shit different. I mean- look at Sean the other day sayin my 64 Rivi is ugly-- do you think I really give a fuc- do you think Im gonna go sell it and build an Impala jus cause they are to be considered the TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER- fuc no. AInt noway Im gonna let my Rivi Go cause of peoples oppinions.

THE BOTTOM LINE IS- ya I agree on Skinny whites- BUT SWIPHSTYLES AINT LIKE NOBODY-- I definetly aint like THE REST OF EM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 12:35 PM~12483549
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ya-- pull a ROy with some faces an not shit to say when you know your point is PROven BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey heres some pics not great ones but theyll work


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0 WELL VOGUES ARE BETTER. THE OTHERS ARE JUST TIRES SKINNY OR WIDE :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 20 2008, 12:40 PM~12483572
> *Hey heres some pics not great ones but theyll work
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THESE MONTES, YOURES LOOKS CLEAN, HOW DO YOU LIKE IT WITH NO TOP


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 12:41 PM~12483578
> *:0 WELL VOGUES ARE BETTER. THE OTHERS ARE JUST TIRES SKINNY OR WIDE :0
> *


Vogues dont belong on Impalas EVER- I was suprised ROys 63 looked that good wit em.. THey are definetly a Cadillac tire-- but this RIVI looks sic as fuc to me on em :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 12:49 PM~12483602
> *Vogues dont belong on Impalas EVER- I was suprised ROys 63 looked that good wit em.. THey are definetly a Cadillac tire-- but this RIVI looks sic as fuc to me on em :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT IS NICE I LIKE THE NEW AGE LOOK OR OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

couple of rides i had no white walls :biggrin: 
sorry pics so big


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:55 PM~12483632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICTURES ARE THE RIGHT SIZE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 12:55 PM~12483632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were those the wheels you had on your regal before


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 12:43 PM~12483586
> *I LIKE THESE MONTES, YOURES LOOKS CLEAN, HOW DO YOU LIKE IT WITH NO TOP
> *


I like the look but not how i cant drive it all the time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:39 PM~12483566
> *Ya-- pull a ROy with some faces an not shit to say when you know your point is PROven BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> *


I'm just fucking with ya Swiph but don't be so self centered homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 01:49 PM~12483602
> *Vogues dont belong on Impalas EVER- I was suprised ROys 63 looked that good wit em.. THey are definetly a Cadillac tire-- but this RIVI looks sic as fuc to me on em :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey swiph I just got offered a 64 that is flat black with spinner hubcaps big white walls air bagged and flame thrower exhaust but what is the difference between the 64 with the headlights showing and the ones that are all grill is it just a different grill with the lights behind or different years


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 01:55 PM~12483632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got more skillz then Jr :cheesy: Hey bro somone was on LIL yesterday and his name was sidewayzsoundz I asked who it was but no response he was a new member I figured it was P


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toplessmonte79_@Dec 20 2008, 01:01 PM~12483643
> *I like the look but not how i cant drive it all the time
> *


YEAH THAT WOULD BE THE ONLY DOWN SIDE MAYBE BUT IN THE SUMMER IT WOULD BE ON THE FLIP SIDE, ON A NICE SUMMER NIGHT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 01:03 PM~12483652
> *Hey swiph I just got offered a 64 that is flat black with spinner hubcaps big white walls air bagged and flame thrower exhaust but what is the difference between the 64 with the headlights showing and the ones that are all grill is it just a different grill with the lights behind or different years
> *


Well the lights are actualy in the sides of the front end-- on the fROnt of the fenders-- they open up CLAMSHELL STYLE- NOT behind the grille. ANd those were only available on 65s NOt 64s or 63s. THe reason I dont like 65s is they dont have those vent lookin spots on the sides behind the doors- and thats one of my favorite spots on this body style. THe 65s have the tailights in the bumpers as well- not on the body below the trunk lids like the 63 and 64s. 63s had the weakest Drivetains-- but 64 and 65 had the same options. 
Except for the extra chrome package on the 65 when the GS option was offered for the 1st time..



WHAT MOTOR IS IN THE ONE you are bein offered??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 02:10 PM~12483674
> *Well the lights are actualy in the sides of the front end-- on the fROnt of the fenders-- they open up CLAMSHELL STYLE- NOT behind the grille. ANd those were only available on 65s NOt 64s or 63s.  THe reason I dont like 65s is they dont have those vent lookin spots on the sides behind the doors- and thats one of my favorite spots on this body style. THe 65s have the tailights in the bumpers as well- not on the body below the trunk lids like the 63 and 64s.  63s had the weakest Drivetains-- but 64 and 65 had the same options.
> Except for the extra chrome package on the 65 when the GS option was offered for the 1st time..
> WHAT MOTOR IS IN THE ONE you are bein offered??
> *


don't know about the motor but thanks for the info


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 20 2008, 01:10 PM~12483676
> *whats up colorado
> *


Did you get the wholes taken care of on your X-frame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's cool bullshitting with you Swiph actually when were talking cars your not that bad of a guy :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 05:21 PM~12484773
> *It's cool bullshitting with you Swiph actually when were talking cars your not that bad of a guy :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHeres FES BOOGIE AT- I want him to see some of my latest designs :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NO FAKES, EVER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 06:09 PM~12485031
> *NO FAKES, EVER
> *



I did these myself *****  :biggrin: 

ILL NEVER OWN A FAKE SHOE. this is jus a program I fuc wit to see what they look like. Not really for my Jordans- I do it for my AF-1s. My boy does REAL- all white AF-1s for me however I want em... 

Watch- Il make some to go with ya caddy- hang on a min


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 03:27 PM~12484022
> *Did you get the wholes taken care of on your X-frame
> *


Not yet i will soon its cold over here


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 06:14 PM~12485048
> *I did these myself *****   :biggrin:
> 
> ILL NEVER OWN A FAKE SHOE. this is jus a program I fuc wit to see what they look like. Not really for my Jordans- I do it for my AF-1s. My boy does REAL- all white AF-1s for me however I want em...
> ...


I WEAR MY BLACK/BLUE PATENT LEATHER 11S WHEN I SHOW MY CADDY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 06:17 PM~12485060
> *I WEAR MY BLACK/BLUE PATENT LEATHER 11S WHEN I SHOW MY CADDY
> *


This was real quic and ghetto- but its jus supose to give my homie an idea of what I want-- thats all..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 06:25 PM~12485098
> *This was real quic and ghetto- but its jus supose to give my homie an idea of what I want-- thats all..
> 
> 
> ...


DOES HE GET REAL ONES THEN DYE THEM OR WHAT?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of that rivi Swiph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 20 2008, 06:25 PM~12485105
> *DOES HE GET REAL ONES THEN DYE THEM OR WHAT?
> *


THEY ARE 100% NIKE AF-1s. and actualy I get mine then take em to him-- but he can get em for you as well.. He does his own thing with em- some paint- some dyes-- jus depends.. If you go to my myspace and chec my TOP FRIEND- hes listed on there as CERTIFIED CUSTOMS.. Hes done shoes for alot of peeps-- even PAUL WALL as a matter of fact.. His shop is in D-TOWN down off BROADWAY- they do grilles and all that - and he is the only OFFICIAL JEWELER of T.V JOHNY in COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 20 2008, 06:29 PM~12485127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those skirts kill the RIVIs sharp edges. IM SO GLAD YOU ARENT GOIN TO TRADE THAT-- IF IT WERE ME- Id ask for that and atleast 3 or 4 grand.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:35 PM~12485159
> *Those skirts kill the RIVIs sharp edges. IM SO GLAD YOU ARENT GOIN TO TRADE THAT-- IF IT WERE ME- Id ask for that and atleast 3 or 4 grand.
> *


Not a bad car but the skirts definately do not fit this ride


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ANd look at the emblem on the trunk-- PAINTED IT. They should have jus shaved it-- cause if they were paintin that- they should ave painted all the lil trim-- I THINK ITS A SHORT CUT CAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:38 PM~12485177
> *ANd look at the emblem on the trunk-- PAINTED IT. They should have jus shaved it-- cause if they were paintin that- they should ave painted all the lil trim-- I THINK ITS A SHORT CUT CAR
> *


I didn't notice that but of corse I'm not up to par on these rides I mean this one is bagged and flame throwers and shit but my questions how much does he really have into it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:36 PM~12485167
> *Not a bad car but the skirts definately do not fit this ride
> *


you should get apic of it without em on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:39 PM~12485188
> *you should get apic of it without em on
> *


I'm talking to him through email so it takes a day just to hear back most of the time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the first pic he sent me but it's too dark


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:39 PM~12485184
> *I didn't notice that but of corse I'm not up to par on these rides I mean this one is bagged and flame throwers and shit but my questions how much does he really have into it.
> *


HE CANT AHVE MORE THAN 7500 in that car- TRUST ME. and as far as it being bagged-- find out about the set up-- cause that will make a world of difference. Like if he only has fROnt and bac with 4 valves on it- what compressor he has-- what lines-- what size bags- all that shit. Its a heavy ass fuccin car-- If he says it has 2500lbs bagsin the fROnt- then it was done half ass IMO.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:41 PM~12485205
> *Here is the first pic he sent me but it's too dark
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUC WAS HE THINKIN BY MOVIN THE BUMPER DOWN LIKE THAT- THAT LOOKS FUCCIN GAY-- you couldnt leave it like that- NO WAY- ID RATHER SEE FAT WHITE WALLS On 13s THAN SHIT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:45 PM~12485222
> *WHAT THE FUC WAS HE THINKIN BY MOVIN THE BUMPER DOWN LIKE THAT- THAT LOOKS FUCCIN GAY-- you couldnt leave it like that- NO WAY- ID RATHER SEE FAT WHITE WALLS On 13s THAN SHIT LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


I can get my hands on some all chromes with skinny whites close in town :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:49 PM~12485245
> *I can get my hands on some all chromes with skinny whites close in town :biggrin:
> *


THAT BUMPER HAS TO BE PUT BAC WHATEVER YOU DO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:52 PM~12485259
> *THAT BUMPER HAS TO BE PUT BAC WHATEVER YOU DO
> *


Like I said I doubt I'd do it if it was the 65 with the solid grill and hidden lights then we might have a deal but it's not. The bumper looks good in this pic but of course it's dark so you know these rides better than I do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:54 PM~12485278
> *Like I said I doubt I'd do it if it was the 65 with the solid grill and hidden lights then we might have a deal but it's not. The bumper looks good in this pic but of course it's dark so you know these rides better than I do
> *













SEE WHERE MY BUMPER IS-- wel if it is moved down all that ways- you have to create a filler piece-- WHICH WOULD LOOK SUPER GAY..

Have you ever seen a BODY LIFT on a Chevy Fullsize truc? In the bac where the tailgate seperates fROm the bumper-- how it leaves that wide open and then they have to make a piece to take that gap up- well thats what had to have been done to this--AINT NO WAY I CAN IMAGINE IT EVEN LOOKIN DECENT- that probably why he sent you a dark pic. He might like it aparently-- but im sure he knows ALOT of people dont and wont


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 20 2008, 06:16 PM~12485057
> *Not yet i will soon its cold over here
> *


Its cold here to homie- I feel ya on that.. You understood what I was sayin abouthow to do em though right??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

needs door panels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

eng


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> needs door panels


DAMN-- I was hopin it was jus blurry in the other pic when I saw that.
Door panels shouldnt be to bad though

To bad it doesnt have the OG air cleaner-- they are worth a GRIP
quote=MOSTHATED CC,Dec 20 2008, 07:37 PM~12485517]
eng








[/quote]
[


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 09:36 PM~12485512
> *needs door panels
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks like they glued a mountain goat to the door. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2008, 09:01 PM~12485650
> *Damn it looks like they glued a mountain goat to the door. :biggrin:
> *


Thats that cheech and chong shag :cheesy: I was just posting pics because I'm bored the guy wanted to trade me for my elco but straight up no way


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 08:09 PM~12485676
> *Thats that cheech and chong shag :cheesy:  I was just posting pics because I'm bored the guy wanted to trade me for my elco but straight up no way
> *


The res of the onterior looks clean as fuc though- especialy bein white..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 09:11 PM~12485689
> *The res of the onterior looks clean as fuc though- especialy bein white..
> *


yup


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 10:09 PM~12485676
> *Thats that cheech and chong shag :cheesy:  I was just posting pics because I'm bored the guy wanted to trade me for my elco but straight up no way
> *


That guy must think it's christmas. :biggrin: Straight trade? He must be on something real good, i want some!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2008, 08:15 PM~12485712
> *That guy must think it's christmas. :biggrin:  Straight trade? He must be on something real good, i want some!
> *


You cant blame a guy for tryin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 09:17 PM~12485722
> *You cant blame a guy for tryin :biggrin:
> *


no but people are a trip one guy offered me a 95 honda civic wtf


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 10:21 PM~12485751
> *no but people are a trip one guy offered me a 95 honda civic wtf
> *


Thats because they haven't had a fast and the furious movie out for a couple of years so the civic is not hot anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2008, 09:35 PM~12485826
> *Thats because they haven't had a fast and the furious movie out for a couple of years so the civic is not hot anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 08:21 PM~12485751
> *no but people are a trip one guy offered me a 95 honda civic wtf
> *


Maybe it had an intake and big exhuast-- so it was above blue book value :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up CO gente i used to live in CO do they still cruise federal blvd. it used to be the shit when i was there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12485878
> *Maybe it had an intake and big exhuast-- so it was above blue book value  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully with a bad body kit that was half hanging off


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm off too toys r us to get some things for the kids, talk to you guys later. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2008, 09:47 PM~12485908
> *I'm off too toys r us  to get some things for the kids, talk to you guys later. :cheesy:
> *


where you stay at?? there isn't a toys r us in pueblo anymore


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 10:49 PM~12485920
> *where you stay at?? there isn't a toys r us in pueblo anymore
> *


I'm up here near littleton.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2008, 09:51 PM~12485938
> *I'm up here near littleton.
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 08:47 PM~12485907
> *hopefully with a bad body kit that was half hanging off
> *


AND PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR THEN THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 20 2008, 08:47 PM~12485905
> *wat up CO gente i used to live in CO do they still cruise federal blvd. it used to be the shit when i was there.
> *


It aint like it use to be when I moved out here in 97-- but peeps still get it craccin everyonce in a while--- jus been to many shootings so it got way calm in Feds..
I remember sundays use to be craccin all day long-- as soon as everybody woke up they was out on the Blvd


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 02:09 PM~12483669
> *you got more skillz then Jr :cheesy:  Hey bro somone was on LIL yesterday and his name was sidewayzsoundz I asked who it was but no response he was a new member I figured it was P
> *


gotta be P!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 20 2008, 11:28 PM~12486784
> *gotta be P!
> *


Thats what I thought


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Larry- Remember our conversation earlier-- this is my Tahoe I got rid of To buy my Denali XL-- I think this shows Im nowhere near like 
THE REST OF THEM  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that a 4wheel drive?? What size of wheels?24


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic *(3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*1 Members: SWIPH

DAMN-- look at all these bitch ass spies-- why dont yall sign up and be apart of the conversation


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 11:30 PM~12487311
> *is that a 4wheel drive?? What size of wheels?24
> *


Ya- it was a 4wheel drive-- super charged Vortec 350 -- chipped and some other Bullshit. Ran like a raped ape even on the 24s. 
They were 24x *12s* -- the 325-35-24 in tires were stretched more more than 155-80 on 13x7 :biggrin: 

How bout this for bein different and strayin fROm the traditional--
I know you know what that dash started off in  









:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 12:36 AM~12487368
> *Ya- it was a 4wheel drive-- super charged Vortec 350 -- chipped and some other Bullshit. Ran like a raped ape even on the 24s.
> They were 24x 12s -- the 325-35-24 in tires were stretched more more than 155-80 on 13x7 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


59 or 60 and damn those wheels were that wide fuck... I like that impala dash in that dually truck it was all black with red interior


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 11:38 PM~12487376
> *59 or 60 and damn those wheels were that wide fuck... I like that impala dash in that dually truck it was all black with red interior
> *


Yup- a 59 dash I put in a 64- and I sectioned the overall height by almost 9 inches.
:biggrin: 

Ya- those wheels were wide as a muthafucca-- peeps use to trip on em- cause all the new bigger wheels on tahoes and shit sit pretty much flush-- these were out the fenders like 3 inches EZ. SOme peeps thought it was ugly- BUT I DIDNT GIVE A FUC  

ANd ya- that 62 Dash In the Crew cab chevy is sic as fuc-- Well actualy the whole 62 interior in that Dually is sicc as fucc. 

I put a 53 5window truc dash in a 93 short bed- Ill see if I can find a pic of it-- I had like 15 inches to the width of it to make it happen- but was nasty as fuc when done :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 21 2008, 12:09 AM~12487572
> *:wave:
> *


WHat up bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 01:12 AM~12487587
> *WHat up bROther
> *



Chillen...tryin to recover from last nite


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 12:44 AM~12487419
> *Yup- a 59 dash I put in a 64- and I sectioned the overall height by almost 9 inches.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I'd like to have an older dash in my elco it would be cool


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 12:46 AM~12487758
> *I'd like to have an older dash in my elco it would be cool
> *


Ya- older dashes really set off interiors... It would be way sic to put an ol skool dash in your ElCO - Like out of a Chevelle- Nova or an Impala.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to put a toilet in my car. So that i wouldn't have to wait in line at shows anymore. Install it like a booty kit on the back. :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 21 2008, 01:12 AM~12487922
> *I would love to put a toilet in my car. So that i wouldn't have to wait in line at shows anymore. Install it like a booty kit on the back. :cheesy:
> *


I dont wait in any lines :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 21 2008, 02:12 AM~12487922
> *I would love to put a toilet in my car. So that i wouldn't have to wait in line at shows anymore. Install it like a booty kit on the back. :cheesy:
> *


They have them towhitch ones dogg just add a plastic bag and it's a seat that goes in the reciever hitch and wahla


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Throwing ideas out there. I would love to invent pussy flavored beer and market it to college kids that have never gotten laid, so there is no suprise on how it tastes for the first time. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys should come play with us in offtopic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 01:20 AM~12487979
> *You guys should come play with us in offtopic
> *



THat was fun-- I was even bein good :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2008, 08:21 PM~12485751
> *no but people are a trip one guy offered me a 95 honda civic wtf
> *


did it have a sunroof? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 03:16 AM~12488302
> *THat was fun-- I was even bein good :biggrin:
> *


them fools are fighting over stupid shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO ROLLERZ

AND EVERYBODY ELSE*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 21 2008, 10:43 AM~12489188
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:01 AM~12488996
> *them fools are fighting over stupid shit
> *


what topic did I not see last night or is it still the QUICK and Chuck topics because I wasn't on LIL to much last night


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 21 2008, 11:35 AM~12489711
> *what topic did I not see last night or is it still the QUICK and Chuck topics because I wasn't on LIL to much last night
> *


Ya-- its one of those topics. But Rev Chuc has been MIA for a couple days now


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 11:47 AM~12489763
> *Ya-- its one of those topics.  But Rev Chuc has been MIA for a couple days now
> *


yeah I thought it would be one of those topics and I also noticed that Chuck's been missing for the weekend


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 03:36 PM~12490374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This your ride?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 21 2008, 04:00 PM~12491214
> *This your ride?
> *


NAW- it could have been- But didnt wanna give up my Blazer for it.
Its my Boys fROm down south


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 02:36 PM~12490374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fucking truck is fresh man


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 06:44 PM~12492554
> *damn that fucking truck is fresh man
> *


Ya-- definetly a sicc truc-- but I wasnt gonna give up my Blazer for it by no means. I had a short bed I jus sold that was solid as fuc. I could have built it to look like this for no more than 10grand- PAINT-24s- BAGS- MOTOR- all that shit. Mine even had the badass 67 fROnt clip on it  

A straight acROss trade jus wasnt that enthusing to me

I jus posted this up in here to add somethin to the day- since it was all dead and aparently it still is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:10 PM~12492814
> *Ya-- definetly a sicc truc-- but I wasnt gonna give up my Blazer for it by no means. I had a short bed I jus sold that was solid as fuc. I could have built it to look like this for no more than 10grand- PAINT-24s- BAGS- MOTOR-  all that shit. Mine even had the badass 67 fROnt clip on it
> 
> A straight acROss trade jus wasnt that enthusing to me
> ...


aww I'm not saying you should of traded the blazer is bad ass but that truck is badass man


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 07:43 PM~12493147
> *aww I'm not saying you should of traded the blazer is bad ass but that truck is badass man
> *


I know you didnt- I was jus makin sure you knew how I felt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:59 PM~12493327
> *I know you didnt- I was jus makin sure you knew how I felt :biggrin:
> *


what size of wheels are on it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey Swiph go to offtopic and chuck posted a vid making fun of quickdeville that shit is pretty funny


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12486101
> *It aint like it use to be when I moved out here in 97-- but peeps still get it craccin everyonce in a while--- jus been to many shootings so it got way calm in Feds..
> I remember sundays use to be craccin all day long-- as soon as everybody woke up they was out on the Blvd
> *


man i used to drive 2 hrs on suday just to cruise fed. chill at jumbos then to chubbys for lunch i miss CO cruisen. but out here in az it gets craken year round no more changing wheels during the winter. lowride year round i love it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 21 2008, 09:07 PM~12493449
> *man i used to drive 2 hrs on suday just to cruise fed. chill at jumbos then to chubbys for lunch i miss CO cruisen. but out here in az it gets  craken year round no more changing wheels during the winter. lowride year round i love it.
> *


Thats what the fuck I'm talking about


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 08:10 PM~12493476
> *Thats what the fuck I'm talking about
> *


ive seen your el co. its bad ass. my old lady drives an 85.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 21 2008, 09:13 PM~12493518
> *ive seen your el co. its bad ass. my old lady drives an 85.
> *


Thanks bro it's for sale if you know anybody looking


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY


whats up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 08:18 PM~12493590
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY
> whats up ROy
> *


what up Chuckster,just dippin around dog.How you been?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:20 PM~12493610
> *what up Chuckster,just dippin around dog.How you been?
> *



good just gettin ready for the holiday, what about you


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

is hard times and just casual still a round :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 09:21 PM~12493626
> *good just gettin ready for the holiday, what about you
> *


whats up Foolio?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 21 2008, 08:07 PM~12493449
> *man i used to drive 2 hrs on suday just to cruise fed. chill at jumbos then to chubbys for lunch i miss CO cruisen. but out here in az it gets  craken year round no more changing wheels during the winter. lowride year round i love it.
> *


Fedz aint nothing compared to what Central-South Mountain use to be,
You are in one of the Cruising Capitols of the world dog........Gotta love that heat


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:23 PM~12493642
> *Fedz aint nothing compared to what Central-South Mountain use to be,
> You are in one of the Cruising Capitols of the world dog........Gotta love that heat
> *



when u bringing your rag down here to cruise ??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:23 PM~12493641
> *whats up Foolio?
> *



foolio :twak: just chillen larry whats up with you bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 08:21 PM~12493626
> *good just gettin ready for the holiday, what about you
> *


Same...been trying to go about life and stay clear from LIL because I been on way too much lately and have other things I need to attend to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 09:25 PM~12493663
> *foolio :twak:  just chillen larry whats up with you bRO
> *


That vid of you riding that wheelie on that 50 is tight dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:25 PM~12493668
> *Same...been trying to go about life and stay clear from LIL because I been on way too much lately and have other things I need to attend to
> *



did you ever find a JOB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:24 PM~12493655
> *when u bringing your rag down here to cruise ??
> *


When I get stable,and get a jale Cuz....I talked to your Mom the other night,she give you my new #?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:25 PM~12493670
> *That vid of you riding that wheelie on that 50 is tight dog
> *



thanks thats just a little sample  that was the first day we ROde in a while. me and ralph will definetely get sum more footage :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

i here ya with the job , i just got an unpaid vacation till january 5th , mom gave Blanca your number i need to get it from her


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:29 PM~12493704
> *i here ya with the job , i just got an unpaid vacation till january 5th , mom gave Blanca your number i need to get it from her
> *


So you going through with the Elco?
Got progress pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 09:28 PM~12493697
> *thanks thats just a little sample   that was the first day we ROde in a while. me and ralph will definetely get sum more footage :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget to let me know so I can check em out


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

still workin on the elco i got all my material for the interior tan leather and chocalate suede , hopefully start the paint work the first of january . no progress pics have not workred on it to much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 09:33 PM~12493737
> *still workin on the elco i got all my material for the interior tan leather and chocalate suede , hopefully start the paint work the first of january . no progress pics have not workred on it to much
> *


What year??


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:23 PM~12493642
> *Fedz aint nothing compared to what Central-South Mountain use to be,
> You are in one of the Cruising Capitols of the world dog........Gotta love that heat
> *


ya when i got here it was hard to find the scene couse i was a customend to the blvd. you knew were to go and it didnt mater who you were or who u were with couse it was about cruising. over here you cruse to a park or a parking lot and then chill, hop or wat ever . so if your not in the loop its hard to stay in. but thax to 
l.i.l its alot easyer. and homie i tell you lowrider aint going no where


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:33 PM~12493737
> *still workin on the elco i got all my material for the interior tan leather and chocalate suede , hopefully start the paint work the first of january . no progress pics have not workred on it to much
> *


Youuuuuuuu knowwwwwww,that USO is one of the top ten in the game and you gotta come out hard with UCE.You a council member down there homie and what ever happened to GZ?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

86 with a 4.3 its gold with gold flake on 14 all chrome wires , soon to be two toned gold bottom rof and above bed bodyline rootbeer candy on 13
s laid flat with airride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 09:36 PM~12493777
> *86 with a 4.3 its gold with gold flake on 14 all chrome wires , soon to be two toned gold bottom rof and above bed bodyline rootbeer candy on 13
> s laid flat with airride
> *


sounds cool bro I never seen it


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:33 PM~12493737
> *still workin on the elco i got all my material for the interior tan leather and chocalate suede , hopefully start the paint work the first of january . no progress pics have not workred on it to much
> *


hey did you hit up that show and shine today?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:35 PM~12493769
> *Youuuuuuuu knowwwwwww,that USO is one of the top ten in the game and you gotta come out hard with UCE.You a council member down there homie and what ever happened to GZ?
> *


 not a council member  just a strong member , GROUNDZERO pretty much no one came to meetings plus that scene dropped not to many "mini truckers" kick it anymore


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12493782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah i went out there crazy ass hop with a lot of shit talkin it was packed to NICE cruising weather


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2008, 08:28 PM~12493697
> *thanks thats just a little sample   that was the first day we ROde in a while. me and ralph will definetely get sum more footage :biggrin:
> *


those bikes you ride how many gears are they?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:38 PM~12493808
> *not a council member    just a strong member , GROUNDZERO pretty much no one came to meetings plus that scene dropped not to many "mini truckers" kick it anymore
> *


that was all iseen when i moved to mesa. i even dropped one but it didnt feel right 
you know. lr4life


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Roy how you been? :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 21 2008, 08:42 PM~12493847
> *that was all iseen when i moved to mesa. i even dropped one but it didnt feel right
> you know. lr4life
> *


 Thats what all my vehicles have been so far pretty much on the ground with big wheels :cheesy: It took alot for me to get the el camino and the small wheels for that .I was nervous for a while , scared i would lose a wheel with that knockoff


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:23 PM~12493642
> *Fedz aint nothing compared to what Central-South Mountain use to be,
> You are in one of the Cruising Capitols of the world dog........Gotta love that heat
> *


Thats in Cali or AZ?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Adam
what did you think of the videos Chuck posted in off topic?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:45 PM~12493877
> *Thats in Cali or AZ?
> *


AZ PHX best cruising weather


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

What up USO ??????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 21 2008, 08:43 PM~12493859
> *whats up Roy how you been? :wave:
> *


GOOD dog ....doing this Christmas thang,how you been?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:45 PM~12493888
> *AZ PHX best cruising weather
> *


ROy- how the fu you gonna compare coloRadO to PHX? and besides- I thought you wasnt aROund here in 97? :uh:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:44 PM~12493873
> *Thats what all my vehicles have been so far pretty much on the ground with big wheels  :cheesy:  It took alot for me to get the el camino and the small wheels for that .I was nervous for a while , scared i would lose a wheel with that knockoff
> *


 all my rides have knock offs and ive only lost one. it not a good feeling to see your own wheel pass u up but ill never ride any thing but wires. ive even had 2 hondas on spokes. baby boy statis


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

WHAT UP UCE ?? Just checkin out whats going on in the rest of the country


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 21 2008, 09:42 PM~12493843
> *those bikes you ride how many gears are they?
> *


3 with no clutch


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:44 PM~12493873
> *Thats what all my vehicles have been so far pretty much on the ground with big wheels  :cheesy:  It took alot for me to get the el camino and the small wheels for that .I was nervous for a while , scared i would lose a wheel with that knockoff
> *


You still workin on your blazer??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 09:45 PM~12493888
> *AZ PHX best cruising weather
> *


The summer is probably rough on the cooling system though huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:48 PM~12493922
> *ROy- how the fu you gonna compare coloRadO to PHX?  and besides- I thought you wasnt aROund here in 97? :uh:
> *


Nah I got here in 2002
Phoenix had one hell of a Cruise though,kinda like the Feds after the Supershow in Denver prior 2002.....but every saturday.
Central up to South Mountain was the shit.You would stand in line so long motherfuckers selling hot dogs and roses would hit you up while waiting in traffic


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 08:51 PM~12493961
> *The summer is probably rough on the cooling system though huh?
> *


i dont use the a/c. 2 windows down and doin 50 feels good.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:50 PM~12493953
> *You still workin on your blazer??
> *


Blazer is on hold it was not paying bills in the shop . We moved from a 1000sf shop to a 2500sf shop with outside storage and business is doing good right now . hopefully get back to it this summer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:53 PM~12493986
> *Nah I got here in 2002
> Phoenix had one hell of a Cruise though,kinda like the Feds after the Supershow in Denver prior 2002.....but  every saturday.
> Central up to South Mountain was the shit.You would stand in line so long motherfuckers selling hot dogs and roses would hit you up while waiting in traffic
> *



Dawg- denver use to be like the super show every sat and sun bac in 97. It was wild as fuc- Bumper to bumper for 10 miles-- Switches and Bitches every where :biggrin: 
Then whe those shootings happened in 99-- shit almost came to a stop--COMPLETELY :angry:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:53 PM~12493986
> *Nah I got here in 2002
> Phoenix had one hell of a Cruise though,kinda like the Feds after the Supershow in Denver prior 2002.....but  every saturday.
> Central up to South Mountain was the shit.You would stand in line so long motherfuckers selling hot dogs and roses would hit you up while waiting in traffic
> *


 ITS good but not that good anymore , funny you bring up when u used to cruise central ..I could have swore i seen that 70?? impala u had when u were down here the other day in mesa


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:55 PM~12494017
> *Blazer is on hold it was not paying bills in the shop . We moved from a 1000sf shop to a 2500sf shop with outside storage and business is doing good right now . hopefully get back to it this summer
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:58 PM~12494063
> *Dawg- denver use to be like the super show every sat and sun bac in 97. It was wild as fuc- Bumper to bumper for 10 miles--  Switches and Bitches every where :biggrin:
> Then whe those shootings happened in 99-- shit almost came to a stop--COMPLETELY :angry:
> *


Wish I coulda seen it then,....only heard the stories


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:58 PM~12494074
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 got to pay them bills  we have two 95 silverados in for bag jobs , a 98 s10 full frame for twenties and twos , a 62 impala to redo the juice including the hardline , and a couple other small things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 08:58 PM~12494067
> *ITS good but not that good anymore , funny you bring up when u used to cruise central ..I could have swore i seen that 70?? impala u had when u were down here the other day in mesa
> *


Yeah it was a 70,probably stands out quite a bit with all those colors on it :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:01 PM~12494124
> *Yeah it was a 70,probably stands out quite a bit with all those colors on it :biggrin:
> *


Some nana was driving it out by the reservation ..


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 08:58 PM~12494063
> *Dawg- denver use to be like the super show every sat and sun bac in 97. It was wild as fuc- Bumper to bumper for 10 miles--  Switches and Bitches every where :biggrin:
> Then whe those shootings happened in 99-- shit almost came to a stop--COMPLETELY :angry:
> *


hell ya my primo had a crx and when i would visit as a kid he would take me with him and this was 93 or 92 . and i always said i would go back an cruise when i got a car and i did


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:00 PM~12494099
> *Wish I coulda seen it then,....only heard the stories
> *


It was way sicc. I remember one time at 6th and Feds-- there was a 25+ girl rumble--they was brawling out of contROl--- Everybody at the intersection sat through the red light 3 or 4 times. I use to have it on tape but my its one of the many tapes my babies mama destroyed :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 21 2008, 09:53 PM~12493999
> *i dont use the a/c. 2 windows down and doin 50 feels good.
> *


not that cooling system dog the engine heat the radiator cooling???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:04 PM~12494170
> *not that cooling system dog the engine heat the radiator cooling???
> *


yeah its a pain but a good thick radiator helps alot and an extra cooling fan helps alot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 09:02 PM~12494139
> *Some nana was driving it out by the reservation ..
> *


LOL.....I just about gave that car away....damn what year did I have that?

95?

96?

I just got a Christmas Card from Silent BTW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 10:05 PM~12494184
> *yeah its a pain but a good thick radiator helps alot and an extra cooling fan helps alot
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:06 PM~12494192
> *LOL.....I just about gave that car away....damn what year did I have that?
> 
> 95?
> ...


It was about 96 if i remember right .. u were a baller then to shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 21 2008, 09:08 PM~12494209
> *It was about 96 if i remember right .. u were a baller then to shit
> *


Never a Baller just a wanna be :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 09:09 PM~12494230
> *Never a Baller just a wanna be :cheesy:
> *


YA fooled me  one day i will be like ya I cant COME up overnight unfortunately


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ralph hows the weather over there?? Is there still alot of snow on the ground??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yo i just came accross this link and thought i would share it with yall. It tells you the name and address of all the chomo's in your area. Ive got 2 kids under the age of 8 plus my nieces and nephews all the time. Somebody in my neighborhood about to have a bad week.
http://www.familywatchdog.us/Search.asp


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 21 2008, 08:48 PM~12493921
> *GOOD dog ....doing this Christmas thang,how you been?
> *


I been good homie just working and tring to get thru the year and hopefully have a better one next year


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

fuckin broncos :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* :uh: Yes Adam, I know it's the wROng one :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean hows the streets and shit up there??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 11:23 PM~12495715
> *Whats up Sean hows the streets and shit up there??
> *


*Good homie. No snow, just cold as fawk!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 12:29 AM~12495758
> *Good homie. No snow, just cold as fawk!
> *


cool homie I might have to make a trip up there tomorrow real quick and just wondered what I'd be getting into when I arrived. So how you doing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 11:30 PM~12495769
> *cool homie I might have to make a trip up there tomorrow real quick and just wondered what I'd be getting into when I arrived. So how you doing?
> *


*It's colorado, so it could change by morning :cheesy: But all is good homie, just getting ready for CHRISTmas!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 21 2008, 11:20 PM~12495690
> * :uh: Yes Adam, I know it's the wROng one  :cheesy:
> *



YOU DID IT JUS TO IRRITATE ME HUH :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 12:21 AM~12495697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just got my shirt in the mail....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12495964
> *Just got my shirt in the mail....
> *



Does it fit ya :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 01:00 AM~12495970
> *Does it fit ya :biggrin:
> *



5x...of course it does. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

It'll be a belly shirt if I wash it though :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 22 2008, 12:06 AM~12496001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats why ya gotta jus send em out there and have em done like me :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12495963
> *YOU DID IT JUS TO IRRITATE ME HUH :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*No, I did it because I can :0 




:biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 01:19 AM~12496069
> *Thats why ya gotta jus send em out there and have em done like me :biggrin:
> *




I don't got the kind of money you got...I have to settle for less


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO, Long time no see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

as cold as it is outside, you would think it wouln't be dead in here... :dunno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 09:50 AM~12497588
> *as cold as it is outside, you would think it wouln't be dead in here...  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 09:50 AM~12497588
> *as cold as it is outside, you would think it wouln't be dead in here...  :dunno:
> *



Wuz up Fes Dogg!!! Thought you was workin today buddy???


Wuz up Colorado??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O.+Dec 22 2008, 11:13 AM~12497741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah bro... I'll be workin' tomorrow though...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 02:38 AM~12496474
> *No, I did it because I can  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


PRESIDENTS arent suppose to show thier ignorance like that-- we already have one way to close to home that cant help it-- please dont you start :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 08:39 AM~12497130
> *I don't got the kind of money you got...I have to settle for less
> *


 :angry: 

And its not even like that-- by the time you have to buy that again jus so you can have it during show season you will have already spent more than me-- 
so its called SMART SPENDIN the way I do it  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 08:43 AM~12497152
> *Whutz Good CO, Long time no see!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Where ya been-- you got alot of catchin up to do ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 11:50 AM~12498477
> *Where ya been-- you got alot of catchin up to do ***** :biggrin:
> *



What up SWIPH??? Wuz new Dogg??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 12:10 PM~12498593
> *What up SWIPH??? Wuz new Dogg??
> *



Jus another day homie- tryin to get shit done and make it thROugh these times.

Whats good wit you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Merry CHRISTmas to all my coloRadO riders and your families. I hope everybody has a safe one.










A few days early-- but its ok :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:05 PM~12485008
> *WHeres FES BOOGIE AT- I want him to see some of my latest designs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 20 2008, 07:25 PM~12485098
> *This was real quic and ghetto- but its jus supose to give my homie an idea of what I want-- thats all..
> 
> 
> ...


I like these better though!!! I luv AF-1's!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 12:49 PM~12498473
> *:angry:
> 
> And its not even like that-- by the time you have to buy that again jus so you can have it during show season you will have already spent more than me--
> ...



:biggrin: 

You ever find that topic about the frame??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 01:51 PM~12498902
> *I like these better though!!! I luv AF-1's!!!
> *



Are AF1's comfortable?? They don't look it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 21 2008, 02:36 PM~12490374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz gangsta right there!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 12:54 PM~12498938
> *Are AF1's comfortable?? They don't look it
> *


FUC YA- AF-1s and DUNKS are some of themost comfortable shoes ever to me.

ANd NO- ive been lookin--b ut cant find the frame topic..
HEY FES-- Im tryin to fidn the frame topic on the differences with body mounts of a hard top and convertible to show SIX some pics- can you be lookin out for it for me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 12:55 PM~12498945
> *Thatz gangsta right there!!!
> *


YESSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 21 2008, 11:46 PM~12495361
> *fuckin broncos :angry:
> *


my feelings exactly!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 01:54 PM~12498938
> *Are AF1's comfortable?? They don't look it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 01:57 PM~12498961
> *FUC YA- AF-1s and DUNKS are some of themost comfortable shoes ever to me.
> 
> ANd NO- ive been lookin--b ut cant find the frame topic..
> ...


Yea I will but I haven't seen it in a minute...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 01:05 PM~12499039
> *Yea I will but I haven't seen it in a minute...
> *


THats what Im sayin-- its vanished :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and why you guys gettin' into it about the fat white walls??? :roflmao: That was pretty good!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 01:57 PM~12498961
> *FUC YA- AF-1s and DUNKS are some of themost comfortable shoes ever to me.
> 
> ANd NO- ive been lookin--b ut cant find the frame topic..
> ...



I might have to scoop up a pair and check them out. That certified customs cat used to come in the club when I was working there...he would toss me his card but I never went by his spot.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 02:02 PM~12499014
> *my feelings exactly!!!
> *



They moved the game this sunday to primetime SNF....I have this feeling we're gonna get handled


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 02:11 PM~12499094
> *They moved the game this sunday to primetime SNF....I have this feeling we're gonna get handled
> *


yea me too!!! I hope not of course but there slackin'...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 01:11 PM~12499094
> *They moved the game this sunday to primetime SNF....I have this feeling we're gonna get handled
> *


*You never know.......................but I think your right  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 02:16 PM~12499123
> *You never know.......................but I think your right
> *




Yea...thats why they say Any Given Sunday but I think SD is pumped at the opportunity...neither team deserves it tho.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 02:32 PM~12499223
> *Yea...thats why they say Any Given Sunday but I think SD is pumped at the opportunity...neither team deserves it tho.
> *


You right but I still hope we get in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 02:36 PM~12499250
> *You right but I still hope we get in!!! :biggrin:
> *



I hope we win cuz I got a lunch bet with my co-worker on it...thats the only reason I want the W....if we win, it will most likely be an early exit, plus we'll get a lower draft pick and have a tougher schedule next year since we "won" the division.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 01:40 PM~12499278
> *I hope we win cuz I got a lunch bet with my co-worker on it...thats the only reason I want the W....if we win, it will most likely be an early exit, plus we'll get a lower draft pick and have a tougher schedule next year since we "won" the division.
> *


*Negative bastard!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 01:44 PM~12499309
> *Negative bastard!
> *


IS SEAN TAKING BETS ON THE BRONCOS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 02:40 PM~12499278
> *I hope we win cuz I got a lunch bet with my co-worker on it...thats the only reason I want the W....if we win, it will most likely be an early exit, plus we'll get a lower draft pick and have a tougher schedule next year since we "won" the division.
> *


Yea who would we play? the Colts probably, you know what happened the last two times we played them in the playoffs...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 02:44 PM~12499309
> *Negative bastard!
> *



Naw bROther....REAL TALK!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 02:50 PM~12499355
> *Yea who would we play? the Colts probably, you know what happened the last two times we played them in the playoffs...
> *



Yes...the Colts at Invesco I think, but yea....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 22 2008, 02:47 PM~12499333
> *IS SEAN TAKING BETS ON THE BRONCOS  :biggrin:
> *




:angry: :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 01:36 PM~12499250
> *You right but I still hope we get in!!! :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :banghead: 

Dogg you know you my Homie but you just don't learn!!!!!!!




Donkey's are going to 1 Bowl brother...........................






















*The Toilet Bowl!!!!!!!


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 02:53 PM~12499844
> *:twak:  :banghead:
> 
> Dogg you know you my Homie but you just don't learn!!!!!!!
> ...


*That's where ur team has been all season  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 01:10 PM~12499084
> *I might have to scoop up a pair and check them out. That certified customs cat used to come in the club when I was working there...he would toss me his card but I never went by his spot.
> *



Ya- My boy Yeyo is a cool ass cat-- he got a tight shop-- really helpin put coloRadO on the map with shit. THey always be talkin bout his shop in OZONE mag-- hews had some pic in The source and others as well.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 01:57 PM~12498961
> *FUC YA- AF-1s and DUNKS are some of themost comfortable shoes ever to me.
> 
> ANd NO- ive been lookin--b ut cant find the frame topic..
> ...


Swiph these are the joints i picced up yesterday










And these


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 22 2008, 03:04 PM~12499934
> *Swiph these are the joints i picced up yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



Siccness homie-- gotta love them Js :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 04:06 PM~12499961
> *Siccness homie-- gotta love them Js :biggrin:
> *



yeah i wish i coulda picced up them melos too put all they had was size 13 :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 02:56 PM~12499874
> *That's where ur team has been all season
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Maybe, but you guys will be joining us real soon!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 03:12 PM~12500026
> *:0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Maybe, but you guys will be joining us real soon!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 04:12 PM~12500026
> *:0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Maybe, but you guys will be joining us real soon!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *



No...we'd have to lose like 10 more games to be where the Faiders are at and there just isn't that many games left.


We are busy fighting to see whos gonna take the AFC West crown while the Traiders and KC are fighting to NOT be on the BOTTOM. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> *The already dinged-up backfield took two more hits as P.J. Pope (hamstring) and Selvin Young (neck) were added to the long list of injured tailbacks.
> 
> Broncos coach Mike Shanahan said both are expected to be placed on injured reserve. The team has lost seven tailbacks this season.
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 04:51 PM~12500482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up Primo how was your trip?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 12:24 PM~12498684
> *Jus another day homie- tryin to get shit done and make it thROugh these times.
> 
> Whats good wit you
> *


About the same as you bro!!! Tryin to survive, hopefully come out on top..you know.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 22 2008, 06:15 PM~12501365
> *What up Primo how was your trip?
> *



Oh yea...you went to the 505. Wheres the pics?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 05:18 PM~12501383
> *About the same as you bro!!! Tryin to survive, hopefully come out on top..you know.
> *


Ya- Im wit ya on that


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 03:44 PM~12500413
> *No...we'd have to lose like 10 more games to be where the Faiders are at and there just isn't that many games left.
> We are busy fighting to see whos gonna take the AFC West crown while the Traiders and KC are fighting to NOT be on the BOTTOM.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: 

True, True!!!!!! But a loss is a loss no matter how far in the season you are or how many games you've won.  

Don't matter if you lose 10 games or lose 1.

But don't you guys worry the Donkey's will be watchin the Super Bowl from their houses, just like the rest of us!!!!!

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2008, 05:27 PM~12501478
> *Oh yea...you went to the 505. Wheres the pics?
> *


What up SIKSIX????


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 22 2008, 05:29 PM~12501505
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> True, True!!!!!! But a loss is a loss no matter how far in the season you are or how many games you've won.
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 22 2008, 05:43 PM~12501645
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*PM SENT FOO  


CALL ME*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 04:51 PM~12500482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup bRO
you coming up this way tomorrow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Come'n Izzy don't bring the Traiders into this conversation!!! You guys knew you weren't making the playoffs after just the 1st game of the season, we still fighting to get in atleast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 22 2008, 09:35 PM~12503121
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP FE


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up CO :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 08:33 PM~12503100
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE
> *


IM RIGHT HERE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 09:47 PM~12503255
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IM RIGHT HERE
> *


NICE POINT IN MINI TRUCKS


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 09:33 PM~12503100
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2008, 09:54 PM~12503328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP K DAWG


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 22 2008, 03:51 PM~12500482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 09:54 PM~12503334
> *WHATS UP K DAWG
> *


not much how about you Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Dec 22 2008, 09:56 PM~12503359
> *not much how about you Ralph
> *


STAYING OUT OF THE COLD. WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 08:53 PM~12503319
> *NICE POINT IN MINI TRUCKS
> *



Ya- them ****** need to get that fuccin import shit outta there.

that would be like takin an issue of LRM and tossin in a Jeep with 1ton axles and swampers on it in the centerfold section :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 PM~12503385
> *STAYING OUT OF THE COLD. WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> *


just watching tv


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn still dead in here...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 09:34 PM~12503819
> *Damn still dead in here...
> *



YA- Im tryin to figure out how to get it goin again-- but peeps jus poppin in and out- . Im but to jus start postin pics of my white ass so peeps jus know how white a white boy really is :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 10:40 PM~12503902
> *YA- Im tryin to figure out how to get it goin again-- but peeps jus poppin in and out- .    Im but to jus start postin pics of my white ass so peeps jus know how white a white boy really is :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 10:05 PM~12503463
> *Ya- them ****** need to get that fuccin import shit outta there.
> 
> that would be like takin an issue of LRM and tossin in a Jeep with 1ton axles and swampers on it in the centerfold section :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY BUT THEY ARENT UNDERSTANDING IT AT ALL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 10:40 PM~12503902
> *YA- Im tryin to figure out how to get it goin again-- but peeps jus poppin in and out- .    Im but to jus start postin pics of my white ass so peeps jus know how white a white boy really is :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT THAT YOU DIDNT WANT ANYBODY TO SEE THAT TATOO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*whats up coloRadO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:51 PM~12504041
> *Whats up fellas?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 08:43 PM~12503210
> *WHATS UP FE
> *


BUDDY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 22 2008, 09:51 PM~12504037
> *I THOUGHT THAT YOU DIDNT WANT ANYBODY TO SEE THAT TATOO :biggrin:
> *


Yall are my fellow riders and bROthers- I aint got nothin to hide :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*505 PASSING THRU !*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 22 2008, 10:25 PM~12504443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see some other funny shit-- this is a start :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 10:35 PM~12504522
> *Lets see some other funny shit-- this is a start :biggrin:
> *











*LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN FIND*!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HERE IS SEAN DOING A FLAMING DR. PEPPER*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*THE DIRTY SANCHEZ!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao: laterz everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- this shit is funny as fuc to me. I know most people dont liek REV CHUC- but he jus killed OFF TOPIC. Him and ****** ass QWIK DEVILLE have been goin at it for days nows.. shit has been funny as fuc.. 
Well it all came to an end tonight- well atleast for now until QWIK gets his account straightened bac out since CHUC has contROl of it..

If you want some laughs-- read fROm this page on- heres the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=448373&st=1180


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 11:31 PM~12504994
> *OK- this shit is funny as fuc to me. I know most people dont liek REV CHUC- but he jus killed OFF TOPIC. Him and ****** ass QWIK DEVILLE have been goin at it for days nows.. shit has been funny as fuc..
> Well it all came to an end tonight- well atleast for now until QWIK gets his account straightened bac out since CHUC has contROl of it..
> 
> ...


I was just going to post a link to all the funny shit also but that topic will be deleted real quick most likley and I think Chuck might have got banned already


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 22 2008, 11:38 PM~12505044
> *I was just going to post a link to all the funny shit also but that topic will be deleted real quick most likley and I think Chuck might have got banned already
> *



Heres another

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448611


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok I thought he was banned but I just seen the new topic :cheesy: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12505052


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 22 2008, 11:41 PM~12505066
> *ok I thought he was banned but I just seen the new topic :cheesy:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12505052
> *



Hes gonna be- but he jus said fuc it :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 11:47 PM~12505105
> *Hes gonna be- but he jus said fuc it :biggrin:
> *


this shit is getting real good :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OFF TOPIC has never been so damn funny to me.. 
WEDO- go chec out the freestyle fest :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2008, 07:39 PM~12502596
> *Come'n Izzy don't bring the Traiders into this conversation!!! You guys knew you weren't making the playoffs after just the 1st game of the season, we still fighting to get in atleast!!! :biggrin:
> *



Again, your my Homie but..........


:twak: 


You're right *tryin* to get in the playoffs :uh: :biggrin: 


Even if ya'll get in, you know whats gonna happen. Shanahan already said if they don't make it "there's always next year"!!!!!


WTF is that??? Your coach is already preparing for next season, and you guys haven't won or* loss *yet!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Remember there's always next year :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 12:29 AM~12505401
> *[img=http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2291/d373a5a371hw1.th.jpg]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Laterz everyone!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 01:00 AM~12505213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these fools be practicing for when they tell them they ain't the father's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 01:14 AM~12505308
> *Again, your my Homie but..........
> 
> 
> ...


No matter what you say homie or what anyone posts, your team still sucks a million times worse than we do!!! :biggrin: and fuck Shanahan too!!! I respect what he's done but itz time for some changes as far as coaching and the front office... and thatz jus' my opinion!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 09:24 AM~12506552
> *No matter what you say homie or what anyone posts, your team still sucks a million times worse than we do!!!  :biggrin: and fuck Shanahan too!!! I respect what he's done but itz time for some changes as far as coaching and the front office... and thatz jus' my opinion!!!
> *




Your absolutely right homie....Shanny has had a good track record here but like Obama, its time for Change.


Big Izz Dogg....there is a HUGE difference between fighting for 1st place and fighting to stay out of LAST place....no matter what you say.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Where is everyone? Last minute Christmas shopping?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 10:26 AM~12506873
> *Where is everyone? Last minute Christmas shopping?
> *


 :yes: I know I still need too!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 10:30 AM~12506894
> *:yes: I know I still need too!!!
> *



Shit I'm done....just gonna enjoy the next 12 days off. Don't have to come to this piece til Jan 5th!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 09:26 AM~12506873
> *Where is everyone? Last minute Christmas shopping?
> *


NAW- Im to fuccin tired-- Im still laughin fROm all the oFF TOPIC shit las night :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 23 2008, 08:24 AM~12506552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 


I know I know!!!!! Just tryin to stir it up a bit!!! :biggrin: 

It's always funny to see what people say when I go all anti-Bronco :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 09:55 AM~12507072
> *I'll agree wit you on that
> :nicoderm:
> I know I know!!!!! Just tryin to stir it up a bit!!! :biggrin:
> ...



YA- it makes ma laugh to see all yall goin at it..

I wonder what Seans gettin ready to post :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 01:26 AM~12505679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*tampONWNED*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 09:55 AM~12507072
> *I'll agree wit you on that
> :nicoderm:
> I know I know!!!!! Just tryin to stir it up a bit!!! :biggrin:
> ...


*If you put as much effort into your ride as you do talking shit about a team WAY BETTER than yours, you would have a turn table regal right now. :0 

Thank you have a nice day! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 10:14 AM~12507182
> *If you put as much effort into your ride as you do talking shit about a team WAY BETTER than yours, you would have a turn table regal right now.  :0
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN-- BIG IZZ JUS GOT BLASTED ON :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 11:14 AM~12507182
> *If you put as much effort into your ride as you do talking shit about a team WAY BETTER than yours, you would have a turn table regal right now.  :0
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wowser's :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 10:14 AM~12507182
> *If you put as much effort into your ride as you do talking shit about a team WAY BETTER than yours, you would have a turn table regal right now.  :0
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


I think somebody just caught some feelings!!!!! :uh: 


Didn't mean to get under your skin Homie, Remember I talk shit about the 

Broncos for fun, I don't get all High School about it and say shit about peoples 

Cars!!!! My Regal may not look like much to you but its my baby and it'll get there!!

What makes you think I want a turn table Regal anyways???  

Sorry but some of us have to take more time to build rides cause we ain't Ballers 

like some you guys :angry: 


*So seperate your feeling about the Broncos from Lowriding and lets get back to 

the way things were!!!!!  I won't say shit about the Broncos anymore...I promise*

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 11:41 AM~12507344
> *:0
> I think somebody just caught some feelings!!!!! :uh:
> Didn't mean to get under your skin Homie, Remember I talk shit about the
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: you guys are wild!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 10:41 AM~12507344
> *:0
> I think somebody just caught some feelings!!!!! :uh:
> Didn't mean to get under your skin Homie, Remember I talk shit about the
> ...


IZZ DOGG- I can pROmise you Sean wasnt meanin that in any way disrespectful. towards your ride-He was jus fuccin aROund- guranteed. 

Im sure when he comes bac on here and sees this he is gonna say the same thing.. And if he doesnt-- then DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *68niou1*

What up homie-- you along ways fROm home arent ya :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 11:59 AM~12507454
> *IZZ DOGG- I can pROmise you Sean wasnt meanin that in any way disrespectful.  towards your ride-He was jus fuccin aROund- guranteed.
> 
> Im sure when he comes bac on here and sees this he is gonna say the same thing.. And if he doesnt-- then DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

CAN YALL SAY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: Now thats some BIG BOOTY HOES FOR SURE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 12:03 PM~12507486
> *CAN YALL SAY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  Now thats some BIG BOOTY HOES FOR SURE
> 
> ...


 :uh: I don't know though, thatz a lil' too much playa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 10:59 AM~12507454
> *IZZ DOGG- I can pROmise you Sean wasnt meanin that in any way disrespectful.  towards your ride-He was jus fuccin aROund- guranteed.
> 
> Im sure when he comes bac on here and sees this he is gonna say the same thing.. And if he doesnt-- then DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! :biggrin:
> *



It's all good Homie!!! If your right I'll be the 1st to apologize.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 10:41 AM~12507344
> *:0
> I think somebody just caught some feelings!!!!! :uh:
> Didn't mean to get under your skin Homie, Remember I talk shit about the
> ...



*1st of all I don't catch feelings homie  I was just clowning bRO, sounds like you caught feelings with that big 'ol book you wROte :cheesy: 

I wasn't talking down on you or ur ride homie, just good 'ol shit talken. You my dawg, I thought you knew.

And feel free to talk shit about the bROncos all you want, it's all in fun and games. Nothing is taken personal  



P.S.

The traiders still SUCK! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 11:14 AM~12507556
> *1st of all I don't catch feelings homie   I was just clowning bRO, sounds like you caught feelings with that big 'ol book you wROte :cheesy:
> 
> I wasn't talking down on you or ur ride homie, just good 'ol shit talken. You my dawg, I thought you knew.
> ...



Maybe your right and I took it too personal!!!!!

Sorry Homie, I guess i got fired up over nothin :angry: 

Didn't mean to take it to that level bROther, all you guys are my Dawgs, and *I 

apologize for steppin out of line.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 11:18 AM~12507588
> *Maybe your right and I took it too personal!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Homie, I guess i got fired up over nothin :angry:
> ...


*Don't even trip, the internet doesn't have a face, so it's hard to interpet what some one is really saying, naw mean?

Again, I have much respect for you dawg  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well gotz to go to work, I'll holla at you guyz laterz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 11:20 AM~12507597
> *Don't even trip, the internet doesn't have a face, so it's hard to interpet what some one is really saying, naw mean?
> 
> Again, I have much respect for you dawg
> *


That goes for you too!!! You know I dig everything you and the Rollerz Fam does.

I got much respect for you big Sean Dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 23 2008, 12:05 AM~12504767
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qsEZ2lpM0Yw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qsEZ2lpM0Yw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


check this out!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:27 AM~12507646
> *check this out!!!
> *



Damn!!!! You see him try and get up and handle them nunchucks.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's some funny shit right there!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 09:48 AM~12507016
> *NAW- Im to fuccin tired-- Im still laughin fROm all the oFF TOPIC shit las night :biggrin:
> *


I think I logged out a little after 12 well really it was when they started deleting topics and they locked Chucks topic so did I miss anything good after that?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I love when people talk shit about the Broncos...so don't stop.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 12:20 PM~12508021
> *I love when people talk shit about the Broncos...so don't stop.
> *



Wuz up Homie!! How you been??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 01:28 PM~12508092
> *Wuz up Homie!! How you been??
> *



Chillen...tryin to get through this day so I can enjoy my time off. The day is DRAGGIN tho


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 12:48 PM~12508225
> *Chillen...tryin to get through this day so I can enjoy my time off. The day is DRAGGIN tho
> *


I hear that...I'm sittin hear bored as hell and not makin any money!! :angry: 

You got the rest of the week off after today??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *FULLTIME~HUSTLE*


What up Chuck??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 01:58 PM~12508299
> *I hear that...I'm sittin hear bored as hell and not makin any money!! :angry:
> 
> You got the rest of the week off after today??
> *



After today...I don't come back to the office until January 5th :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 04:04 PM~12499933
> *Ya- My boy Yeyo is a cool ass cat-- he got a tight shop-- really helpin put coloRadO on the map with shit. THey always be talkin bout his shop in OZONE mag-- hews had some pic in The source and others as well.
> *





:0 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 01:10 PM~12508367
> *After today...I don't come back to the office until January 5th  :biggrin:
> *


Damn..sounds nice!! Wish I could be off til the 5th. I just get Christmas Day off and then its back to work :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 23 2008, 03:47 PM~12509132
> *Damn..sounds nice!! Wish I could be off til the 5th. I just get Christmas Day off and then its back to work :angry:
> *



That suck bro


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up evrybody


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:32 PM~12509400
> *What up evrybody
> *



What up homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

chillen just gettin ready for x-mas and you?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:35 PM~12509423
> *chillen just gettin ready for x-mas and you?
> *



Watchin the clock...I mailed out a gift for my pops and his woman today. I'm done with xmas. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:32 PM~12509400
> *What up evrybody
> *



whats up wedo


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 04:41 PM~12509473
> *Sup Chuck
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2008, 04:38 PM~12509452
> *whats up wedo
> *



Chillen. Just watching the old lady wrap the last of these presents and bumpin that new Hawkman. Hey Siksix you in Denver right? Can you get me any of that Elite records stuff if i sent you a list of what i need. Like Hawkman, Interstate Ike, Cac and the rest of them?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509504
> *Chillen. Just watching the old lady wrap the last of these presents and bumpin that new Hawkman. Hey Siksix you in Denver right? Can you get me any of that Elite records stuff if i sent you a list of what i need. Like Hawkman, Interstate Ike, Cac and the rest of them?
> *



thats cool bRO i just got home fROm work, its freezing outside


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509500
> *whats up bROther
> *


Chillen...gotta go donate blood after work hno:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2008, 04:46 PM~12509523
> *thats cool bRO i just got home fROm work, its freezing outside
> *



Yup and all of my family is out there searchin for that damn jingle bell rocc. Im keepin my ass in the house and texting them the clues as i get em. Shit i know how to stay warm :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509504
> *Chillen. Just watching the old lady wrap the last of these presents and bumpin that new Hawkman. Hey Siksix you in Denver right? Can you get me any of that Elite records stuff if i sent you a list of what i need. Like Hawkman, Interstate Ike, Cac and the rest of them?
> *




I might have an Interstate Ike cd in my room that I don't listen to no more...you can have it. Send me the list, the loot and tell me where to pic them up.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 04:47 PM~12509528
> *Chillen...gotta go donate blood after work hno:
> *



damn are times that rough lol just jokin bROther, i used to go donate when my dad was goin through alot of transfusions. i still go every now and then


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 04:49 PM~12509549
> *I might have an Interstate Ike cd in my room that I don't listen to no more...you can have it.  Send me the list, the loot and tell me where to pic them up.
> *



yup yup i can give you a list and the loot but i dont know were to picc them joints up at or i would go up there and get em myself. I was hoping you knew of a lil mom and pop shop that sold all that underground shit. Hell as a matter of fact if you know where i can picc em up at just let me know and ill go get em myself. Im also looking for an O.G Copy of the Arapahoe Trues first album.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 03:53 PM~12509591
> *yup yup i can give you a list and the loot but i dont know were to picc them joints up at or i would go up there and get em myself. I was hoping you knew of a lil mom and pop shop that sold all that underground shit. Hell as a matter of fact if you know where i can picc em up at just let me know and ill go get em myself. Im also looking for an O.G Copy of the Arapahoe Trues first album.
> *


you ever here a.k. love or any thing by kut-n-kru


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

iwas in denver last month and u cant find underground for shit


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2008, 04:50 PM~12509557
> *damn are times that rough lol just jokin bROther, i used to go donate when my dad was goin through alot of transfusions. i still go every now and then
> *



Hell naw...do it for free cuz I'm a nice guy. After today I'll get my one gallon pin :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:53 PM~12509591
> *yup yup i can give you a list and the loot but i dont know were to picc them joints up at or i would go up there and get em myself. I was hoping you knew of a lil mom and pop shop that sold all that underground shit. Hell as a matter of fact if you know where i can picc em up at just let me know and ill go get em myself. Im also looking for an O.G Copy of the Arapahoe Trues first album.
> *



I think there is a spot by me that might have them...if not I'll have to do some diggin. Paul from the Trues is a friend of my cousins who were both in Kut N Kru.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 23 2008, 05:07 PM~12509660
> *you ever here a.k. love or any thing by kut-n-kru
> *



Yeah i liked that old A.K love and Blacc Hole Posse stuff. I have a couple Kut N Krew discs but i dont really bump em. I never got into them too much.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 05:16 PM~12509725
> *I think there is a spot by me that might have them...if not I'll have to do some diggin.  Paul from the Trues is a friend of my cousins who were both in Kut N Kru.
> *



Yeah just let me know. It would be appriciated :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 05:13 PM~12509705
> *Hell naw...do it for free cuz I'm a nice guy. After today I'll get my one gallon pin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 04:49 PM~12509548
> *Yup and all of my family is out there searchin for that damn jingle bell rocc. Im keepin my ass in the house and texting them the clues as i get em. Shit i know how to stay warm :biggrin:
> *


send me the clues :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 01:48 PM~12508685
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*SEXY BITCH  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2008, 05:07 PM~12510140
> *:wave:
> *


*Sup Buddy!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 06:15 PM~12510192
> *Sup Buddy!
> *



chillen hoping it snows enough to go tubing :biggrin: what are you up to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 23 2008, 05:44 PM~12509961
> *SEXY BITCH
> *



You get the text's I sent you over the weekend?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 03:49 PM~12509549
> *I might have an Interstate Ike cd in my room that I don't listen to no more...you can have it.  Send me the list, the loot and tell me where to pic them up.
> *


ALL THEM JOINTS ARE AVAILABLE AT CERTIFIED CUSTOMS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 03:53 PM~12509591
> *yup yup i can give you a list and the loot but i dont know were to picc them joints up at or i would go up there and get em myself. I was hoping you knew of a lil mom and pop shop that sold all that underground shit. Hell as a matter of fact if you know where i can picc em up at just let me know and ill go get em myself. Im also looking for an O.G Copy of the Arapahoe Trues first album.
> *


WHen they dawged my boy Fame after he brougth em up and got em known in Denver-- we tossed about 100 copies ATLEAST in the dumpster :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 07:38 PM~12510967
> *ALL THEM JOINTS ARE AVAILABLE AT CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> *



I was gonna try angelos first...if not I can go to Certified


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 04:16 PM~12509725
> *I think there is a spot by me that might have them...if not I'll have to do some diggin.  Paul from the Trues is a friend of my cousins who were both in Kut N Kru.
> *


YA-- them busters went to KUT-N-KRU after bein with CONCRETE POETRY and thinkn they was gonna be on MTV after one local album. THey thought KUT-N-KRU was gonna do somethin better for em- to everybody THEY LOOKED LIKE FUCCIN SELLOUTS-- and look- THEY STILLL AINT SHIT 10 years later :biggrin: 

The funniest shit to me about em was when they would come up to the shop with some BROWN weed-- Id blow a killa chROnic blunt wih em instead of they shit-- and theyd be swearin they aint never knew there was weed that even existed like that :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 07:45 PM~12511046
> *YA-- tehm busters went to KUT-N-KRU after bein with CONCRETE POETRY and thinkn they was gonna be on MTV after one local album. THey thought KUT-N-KRU was gonna do somethin better for em- to everybody THEY LOOKED LIKE FUCCIN SELLOUTS-- and look- THEY STILLL AINT SHIT 10 years later :biggrin:
> 
> The funniest shit to me about em was when they would come up to the shop with some BROWN weed-- Id blow a killa chROnic blunt wih em instead of they shit-- and theyd be swearin they aint never knew there was weed that even existed like that :biggrin:
> *



I saw Paul in Cheerleaders or what is now called the Players Club about a month ago....***** looks rough.

I thought the Trues sounded ALOT like Bone Thugs


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 06:48 PM~12511071
> *I saw Paul in Cheerleaders or what is now called the Players Club about a month ago....***** looks rough.
> 
> I thought the Trues sounded ALOT like Bone Thugs
> *


They use to say how bangin BONE was-- that there wasnt nothin out here lke that-- but then they would try and say they wasnt soundin like them.

I felt like they was tryin way to hard


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So do you know Loco Mente that was with Fame then


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

im back baby, ready to party :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2008, 07:25 PM~12511422
> *So do you know Loco Mente that was with Fame then
> *


Naw- I cant recall that name. There was always alot of people aROund- at the time Fame had so many peeps in and out his tudio- he was the one guy actualy doin some good shit bac then. I mean there was alot of artist aROund Denver- but I mean somebody gettin em all together tryin to make shit happen. Like that fool Apostle who did the song Higher gROund - I think thats what it was called-- he was doin some way tight shit.
There was that girl BILLY JEAN- she was way fuccin dope FOR A GIRL that is. He even was teh one that bROught up the original gloc 9--- Joker fROm Scaremento was way fuccin sic. 
There was alot- Id have to look at teh album to think of em all.

Which songs did LOCO MENTE do??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calijay_@Dec 23 2008, 08:33 PM~12511502
> *im back baby, ready to party :biggrin:
> *


What it do Jason you got it man


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 07:40 PM~12511555
> *Naw- I cant recall that name. There was always alot of people aROund- at the time Fame had so many peeps in and out his tudio- he was the one guy actualy doin some good shit bac then. I mean there was alot of artist aROund Denver- but I mean somebody gettin em all together tryin to make shit happen. Like that fool Apostle who did the song Higher gROund - I think thats what it was called-- he was doin some way tight shit.
> There was that girl BILLY JEAN- she was way fuccin dope FOR A GIRL that is. He even was teh one that bROught up the original gloc 9--- Joker fROm Scaremento was way fuccin sic.
> There was alot- Id have to look at teh album to think of em all.
> ...


sumer time madness and tonight is the night bad ass album but hard to find used to be sol at finos. wat happend to frog and unforgotten


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 07:40 PM~12510993
> *WHen they dawged my boy Fame after he brougth em up and got em known in Denver-- we tossed about 100 copies ATLEAST in the dumpster  :biggrin:
> *


aww shit speakin of Fame and Concrete Poetry ill pay good money if anyone can find me a o.g copy of that first compilation they put out.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12512486
> *aww shit speakin of Fame and Concrete Poetry ill pay good money if anyone can find me a o.g copy of that first compilation they put out.
> *


i have most of that album to bad u cant post sound id bump that first track


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know what Frog is doing out of unforgotten soul the two other brothers were were my homies brother in laws they have familys and had to support there family with a more steady job . Carlos Martinez is from my hometown of Rawlins aswere the rest of Loco mente. Now carlos is known as loco ment only. My home girl mari kita is on his cds and she gets down. Google Loco ment his new cd is tending to family business and its a good cd. He is willing to perform at any car shows too.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Beleive it or not alot of talent comes out of litle old Rawlins wyoming. My ex brother in law is now on the marine corp boxing team kicking ass Sammy Martinez is his name he will go pro eventually i beleive in this guy.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVQZmQ_5ak GOODTIMES 505 DOING A LIL SHOP CALL TODAY , SERVING FOO'S uffin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

just herd loco mente on i tunes. that shits tight


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 23 2008, 09:53 PM~12512764
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVQZmQ_5ak GOODTIMES 505 DOING A LIL SHOP CALL TODAY , SERVING FOO'S uffin:
> *


NICE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12512486
> *aww shit speakin of Fame and Concrete Poetry ill pay good money if anyone can find me a o.g copy of that first compilation they put out.
> *


Ive got that covered


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 23 2008, 10:59 PM~12512834
> *just herd loco mente on i tunes. that shits tight
> *


hes putting it down with his prima maria


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 11:02 PM~12512856
> *Ive got that covered
> *



Cool its been so long since i had that cd i cant remember who did them beats. If i remember correctly Fame did all of em right? Anyway do you have any of the stuff G-Som did with Fame?

By the way if yall aint up on that new Hawkman : Murder and Mayham or that new Interstate Ike : Jay Z Of Tha Blacctop. Yall are missin out. They both go hard in the paint!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 10:52 PM~12513360
> *Cool its been so long since i had that cd i cant remember who did them beats. If i remember correctly Fame did all of em right? Anyway do you have any of the stuff G-Som did with Fame?
> *



YA- fame did 95% of em-- a couple were some of the artist I THINK.
As far as G-SOM- now that was some gangsta shit right there.. Ill see what I can come acROss- I was gonna rap with Fame tomorow about a few things anyways- so Ill ask him then


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 23 2008, 11:55 PM~12513394
> *YA- fame did 95% of em-- a couple were some of the artist I THINK.
> As far as G-SOM- now that was some gangsta shit right there..  Ill see what I can come acROss- I was gonna rap with Fame tomorow about a few things anyways- so Ill ask him then
> *



Yeah i want any G-som shit you can get me but especial the song were they diss Quik
also see whats good on getting some beats from him. Find out what the ticcet is


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2008, 10:57 PM~12513422
> *Yeah i want any G-som shit you can get me but especial the song were they diss Quik
> also see whats good on getting some beats from him. Find out what the ticcet is
> *


No sweat homie. did you ever chec out my boy MF-TWOs beats by chance


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 23 2008, 10:27 PM~12512504
> *i have most of that album to bad u cant post sound id bump that first track
> *



Load it up to zshare and post the link


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:21 PM~12513644
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Whats good Fes--
did you see those brand new Jordans 25's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bad picture but here you go... Im not sure if these are the ones your talking about, but I bought these out here ages ago when I lived in San Diego and I came out here to visit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:33 AM~12513779
> *Whats good Fes--
> did you see those brand new Jordans 25's
> *


Nah I didn't see them, you got a pic???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:34 PM~12513790
> *bad picture but here you go... Im not sure if these are the ones your talking about, but I bought these out here ages ago when I lived in San Diego and I came out here to visit!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That concrete is an all time coloRadO classic- I think it might be the best COMP to come out of Denver to this day :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:35 PM~12513803
> *Nah I didn't see them, you got a pic???
> *


'
Naw *****- I aint seen em either :biggrin: 



















I was jus fuccin aROund-- I needed a laugh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:36 AM~12513816
> *That concrete is an all time coloRadO classic- I think it might be the best COMP to come out of Denver to this day :biggrin:
> *


Yeah is anyone making any kind of noise up there anymore???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:38 AM~12513832
> *'
> Naw *****- I aint seen em either :biggrin:
> I was jus fuccin aROund-- I needed a laugh
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: you got me hyped up for a sec!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Chris!!! ain't talked to you in a minute...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Ya- actualy I got a little homie doin some good shit-- Im suprised he aint blown up yet- they be talkin with alot of A&Rs- but nothin yet.

THeres alot of cats doin things-- Denver has to make shit pop sometime soon. I mean-- there really is alot of talent in D-Town-- theres alot of garbage as well- and thats whats hurtin the real talent. All these dookie ass rappers be scarin Connections away.






> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:39 PM~12513849
> *:angry:  :biggrin: you got me hyped up for a sec!!!
> *


Thats what I was hopin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:43 AM~12513885
> *Ya- actualy I got a little homie doin some good shit-- Im suprised he aint blown up yet- they be talkin with alot of A&Rs- but nothin yet.
> 
> THeres alot of cats doin things-- Denver has to make shit pop sometime soon.  I mean-- there really is alot of talent in D-Town-- theres alot of garbage as well- and thats whats hurtin the real talent. All these dookie ass rappers be scarin Connections away.
> ...


Real talk!!! as far as the Springs goes... everyone wants to be a rapper and no one wants to pay for music!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:45 PM~12513911
> *Real talk!!! as far as the Springs goes... everyone wants to be a rapper and no one wants to pay for music!!!
> *


Ya-- its gettin outta contROl with how many peeps wanna be a rapper nowaday- wait a second- let me rephrase that--
Its gettin outta contROl with how many THINK they can be a rapper nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:48 AM~12513930
> *Ya-- its gettin outta contROl with how many peeps wanna be a rapper nowaday- wait a second- let me rephrase that--
> Its gettin outta contROl with how many THINK they can be a rapper nowadays :biggrin:
> *


there you go, thatz better!!! 
check this blister out, I had just got done cutting some metal with the plasma cutter and I didn't realize my glove had a big ass whole in it and I laid my hand on the metal I had just cut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Wedo...this is the one I have...PM me your address if you want it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12513966
> *there you go, thatz better!!!
> check this blister out, I had just got done cutting some metal with the plasma cutter and I didn't realize my glove had a big ass whole in it and I laid my hand on the metal I had just cut!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



YA- those hurt.. I was doin an exhaust for my old shifter cart and jus got done layin down a sic HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT bead- I took it over to the bench grinder to do somethin- I have no clue anymore-- cause I twisted the pipe-- and grabbed it BARE HANDED- at first it hurt so fuccin bad I almost blacced out and my boy said-- are you ok-- I was like - Ya im fine-- then bout a slpit second later ran into where we had a big Ice chest and shoved my hand in it- I stayed there for almost an hour.. My hand had a blister like that on it- ALL THE WAY FROM MY WRIST TO TO THE TIP OF MY PINKY- I wish I had a pic for ya- it was on an old phone. It was my worst burn ever..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 24 2008, 12:58 AM~12514042
> *YA- those hurt.. I was doin an exhaust for my old shifter cart and jus got done layin down a sic HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT bead- I took it over to the bench grinder to do somethin- I have no clue anymore-- cause I twisted the pipe-- and grabbed it BARE HANDED-  at first it hurt so fuccin bad I almost blacced out and my boy said-- are you ok-- I was like - Ya im fine-- then bout a slpit second later ran into where we had a big Ice chest and shoved my hand in it- I stayed there for almost an hour..  My hand had a blister like that on it- ALL THE WAY FROM MY WRIST TO TO THE TIP OF MY PINKY- I wish I had a pic for ya- it was on an old phone. It was my worst burn ever..
> *


Yea sounds fucked up, and them things do fuckin' hurt!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up big Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 24 2008, 01:01 AM~12514073
> *what up big Fes?
> *


Same ol' shit different day, just getting ready for Christmas, you know?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Throw a dart at that thing Fes :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS THE GOOD WORD CHUCK AND CHRIS?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2008, 01:04 AM~12514098
> *Throw a dart at that thing Fes :0
> *


I already did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright peeps im takin' my ass to bed, I'll holla at you guyz tomorrow!!! And whutz up Nick I see you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 24 2008, 01:05 AM~12514109
> *WHATS THE GOOD WORD CHUCK AND CHRIS?
> *



Just kickin back....you


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

getting ready to call it a night or morning or whayever it is....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 23 2008, 06:18 PM~12510770
> *You get the text's I sent you over the weekend?
> *


*Yes :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 24 2008, 01:43 AM~12514404
> *Yes  :biggrin:
> *



That pic of the tat is the same person :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 24 2008, 12:50 AM~12514449
> *That pic of the tat is the same person  :biggrin:
> *


*whatchutalkenboutwillis???????????????*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 24 2008, 01:52 AM~12514470
> *whatchutalkenboutwillis???????????????
> *














I got a bottle of crown that night so I don't really remember which ones I sent. The blonde is my wife...^^^that is the other girl


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! Whutz crackin'?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 24 2008, 07:33 AM~12515272
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 24 2008, 12:56 AM~12514506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I got 2 different pics this weekend. One with that chick bent over, and onther of her and ur wife chillen. I'm waiting for some more :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Bump for colorado*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so did everybody else get snow?? We did last night but it's already gone hell yeah


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE, THE YEAR IS ALMOST OVER :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 24 2008, 12:52 AM~12513973
> *Wedo...this is the one I have...PM me your address if you want it
> 
> 
> ...



Shit yeah homie. You dont like that disc or what? Cac and Ike go hard! But yeah ill pm you my addy. As far as dope rappers from Colorado Heres my list.

Denver

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IE0dh3YGYno&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IE0dh3YGYno&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJoZShgvWn0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJoZShgvWn0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4tqhZwHpABQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4tqhZwHpABQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nByxQaID104&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nByxQaID104&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3RaouCMAaNc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3RaouCMAaNc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Widefield

http://www.myspace.com/pharmacymusick 

Pueblo

http://www.myspace.com/ogwedo (This is me :biggrin: )
http://www.myspace.com/scrillioncapone (This is my Brother)
http://www.myspace.com/divinehustle 
http://www.myspace.com/kingjames719 ( Seriously 1 of my fav rappers of all time)
http://www.myspace.com/bigkaseuno 

Give all of em a listen and if you can support your local hip hop by buying cd's and not downloading them. For some of us this is how we eat!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 24 2008, 12:19 PM~12516973
> *Bump for colorado
> *



What up Primo! Tell your mom and Gino and Jennifer i said happy holidays. Imma pm you my mommas # too to give your mom.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 24 2008, 02:31 PM~12517963
> *Shit yeah homie. You dont like that disc or what? *




Yea I bumped it a few times thru...but I got it about 2 years ago soooo...don't need it no moe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well I got her pretty much all welded up so getting closer one day at a time


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

U gonna be the next Indian Larry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12518920
> *U gonna be the next Indian Larry  :biggrin:
> *


I know except I hate long hair :cheesy: I'll be the short haired chuck taylor wearing one :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2008, 04:05 PM~12518644
> *well I got her pretty much all welded up so getting closer one day at a time
> 
> 
> ...



Im not much into bikes but that looks like its coming along nicely. Did you build the frame too or buy it?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Colorado from the UCE Family Phoenix Chapter


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 24 2008, 05:28 PM~12519264
> *Im not much into bikes but that looks like its coming along nicely. Did you build the frame too or buy it?
> *


The front part is the original frame and the back part is an aftermarket part that is premade I just cut the bike n half and welded them together. I would of made the back half myself but was worried about everything lining up I didn't want to kill myself to prove I can do it :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 24 2008, 12:38 PM~12517627
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE, THE YEAR IS ALMOST OVER  :wave:
> *


happy holidays to you to homie

and merry x-mas to all my COLORADO riders everyone stay safe and
god bless


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

U didnt put any booger welds on there did you larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2008, 08:13 PM~12520528
> *U didnt put any booger welds on there did you larry
> *


all quarter rolls homie why do you ask?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

im just playing with u dogg i know u got talent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2008, 09:12 PM~12520970
> *im just playing with u dogg i know u got talent
> *


I'm just learning bro self taught but I would say there getting pretty good no boogers on this ride


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2008, 09:13 PM~12520988
> *I'm just learning bro self taught but I would say there getting pretty good no boogers on this ride
> *


I'm self taught too but im around alot of welders and watch them and ask questions


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12521030
> *I'm self taught too but im around alot of welders and watch them and ask questions
> *


So you any good at it?? Do you do the wire fed or the stick?? I do a little of both


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*Merry Christmas to my ROLLERZ and CO familia*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Dec 24 2008, 10:46 PM~12521713
> *Merry Christmas to my ROLLERZ and CO familia
> *



same to you fe, whats goin on bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2008, 04:18 PM~12467628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 25 2008, 12:31 AM~12522335
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 25 2008, 12:32 AM~12522338
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Merry Christmas to everyone and have a safe holiday!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Merry CHRISTmas to all my coloRadO riders. Ya- its 4:43 in tha mornin-- but I had my daughter for the past 2 days and couldnt wrap presents till I put her to bed tonight- which was late as fuc since I let her open up one of her WII games and we palyed that till bout 12:30 :biggrin: 


CHRISTmas cruise & parade in the mornin-- if yall can make it :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what' up co marry x mas to everyone on lil :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MERRYCHRISTMAS to all of the CO Riders and of course my MOSTHATED BROTHERS............... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF LIL AND ESPECIALLY MY MOSTHATED FAMILIA AND TO ALL OF COLORADO*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all the CO riders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 25 2008, 09:46 AM~12523675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 25 2008, 01:25 PM~12524803
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You missed the cruise and parade this mornin :angry: :biggrin:

You should have seen the 61 Rag-- and the 58 coupe you would have loved--

oh yeah
and the Silver 57 rag on the trailer was one of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

MERRY CHRIStmas EVERYONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
and to all my FELLOW COLORADO RIDERS.

Here are some pics- as alot of you know I love to take pics- and CHRISTmas aint any different.. 


















Here is somethin my daughter and I put togethe jus to add a little bit of fun to our decorating.. :biggrin: This is the CHRISTMAS CRUISE

























Heres the sic ass 57 Sean :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 25 2008, 02:48 PM~12525293
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO  MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
> and to all my FELLOW COLORADO RIDERS.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: cool pics homie thanks for sharing them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres some pics of My Dad-- who Im am very thankful to have been able to go pic him up fROm the assisted livin place he stays at out in FT morgan for a few day during CHRISTmas. ALso some pIcs of my Princess.

































































































Heres my dad and my Princess gettin there stoccins emptied out









Heres my Princess with all her CHRISTmas stuff I spoiled her with :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres My oldest boy KRONOS all excited to see his POP POPS-- its been about a year since he saw him and he was goin nuts. THis was a wonderful CHRISTmas present for both him and my Dad


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

glad to see you had you dad there with you for christmas he looks happy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 25 2008, 03:08 PM~12525409
> *glad to see you had you dad there with you for christmas he looks happy
> *


YA- he is definetly havin some fun while he is here with me this week. My daughter and him have been playin SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER and some of her other games on THE WII since las night :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one of the baddest pics I've ever seen


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics SWIPH, looks like you had a good day homie. Glad to see you enjoying your CHRISTmas with the 2 people that mean the most to you!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 25 2008, 10:42 PM~12527926
> *Nice pics SWIPH, looks like you had a good day homie. Glad to see you enjoying your CHRISTmas with the 2 people that mean the most to you!
> *


X21

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 25 2008, 09:42 PM~12527926
> *Nice pics SWIPH, looks like you had a good day homie. Glad to see you enjoying your CHRISTmas with the 2 people that mean the most to you!
> *


X76


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 25 2008, 09:42 PM~12527926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS B*RO*THERS-- I really did have a good day-- actualy Ive had a good couple days bein that I was able to have my dad here to spend some with me as well as my daughter. Im glad yall liked the pics-- yall know I love takin pics :biggrin: 

I hope all my b*RO*thers had a wonderful day as well. Much love to all of yall


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics Adam...now don't take over that Karoke machine and use it to make mix tapes. Its for your daughter.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 25 2008, 11:32 PM~12528741
> *Nice pics Adam...now don't take over that Karoke machine and use it to make mix tapes. Its for your daughter.
> *


You know I gotta make sure its workin pROperly ever once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 25 2008, 10:54 PM~12528458
> *THANKS BROTHERS-- I really did have a good day-- actualy Ive had a good couple days bein that I was able to have my dad here to spend some with me as well as my daughter. Im glad yall liked the pics-- yall know I love takin pics :biggrin:
> 
> I hope all my bROthers had a wonderful day as well. Much love to all of yall
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 26 2008, 12:48 AM~12528853
> *You know I gotta make sure its workin pROperly ever once in a while :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


I feel ya...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 25 2008, 11:55 PM~12528899
> *:rofl:
> I feel ya...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*WHATS UP RIDERS-- I got a homie that needs some all chROme 13s. He wants a set of daytons- but is willin to ROll some chinas to get his wagon goin. IF ANYBODY HAS ANY LEADS- can you PM me please. Hes movin bac to florida on JAN 2nd-- so I need to get a set ASAP..*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!*  :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Hope everyone had a good Christmas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn it's windy down here


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn, i'm tired. I think i have worked harder in the last 48 hrs than all year. :biggrin: Yeah, its windy here too. I wanted to go out yesterday with the kids but was afraid they would blow away. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It's windy here as well, but it's warm :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 26 2008, 02:08 PM~12531005
> *It's windy here as well, but it's warm  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah it's warm here watch it's gonna be snowing tonight


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 26 2008, 12:38 AM~12529089
> *WHATS UP RIDERS-- I got a homie that needs some all chROme 13s. He wants a set of daytons- but is willin to ROll some chinas to get his wagon goin.  IF ANYBODY HAS ANY LEADS- can you PM me please. Hes movin bac to florida on JAN 2nd-- so I need to get a set ASAP..
> *


give me a call (719)243-5052


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 01:29 PM~12531091
> *Yeah it's warm here watch it's gonna be snowing tonight
> *


I heard from a few people here that we might get a blizzerd tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 26 2008, 08:17 PM~12532985
> *I heard from a few people here that we might get a blizzerd tonight
> *


fuck I ain't trying to hear that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 07:19 PM~12532996
> *fuck I ain't trying to hear that
> *


thats just what I heard but I don't think we will even get any snow at all tonight or this weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 26 2008, 09:16 PM~12533438
> *thats just what I heard but I don't think we will even get any snow at all tonight or this weekend
> *


I hope not a little snow is okay but a lot of snow sux


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 08:17 PM~12533445
> *I hope not a little snow is okay but a lot of snow sux
> *


if we do get it I would be ready tho and I would post a pic of me ready but you would probley take it to off topic and then everyone would clown on me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 26 2008, 09:25 PM~12533490
> *if we do get it I would be ready tho and I would post a pic of me ready but you would probley take it to off topic and then everyone would clown on me
> *


pm it to me I won't post it :biggrin: and if it does snow I hope it doesn't start until I'm warm at my house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 08:29 PM~12533514
> *pm it to me I won't post it :biggrin: and if it does snow I hope it doesn't start until I'm warm at my house
> *


PM it to me also....it will make my week :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCkaZGYD8mI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 26 2008, 11:13 PM~12534362
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCkaZGYD8mI
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, thirtymax*\
*What up USO*


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what's up ROY????? :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 26 2008, 11:40 PM~12534987
> *what's up ROY????? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Nada dog just kickin it....how them Palm Trees doggie?
My Cuz just joined that big USO in PHX......nothing but respeto perro


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 26 2008, 11:43 PM~12535009
> *Nada dog just kickin it....how them Palm Trees doggie?
> My Cuz just joined that big USO in PHX......nothing but respeto perro
> *


they jus got there chapter I only talk to one of them the one with old truck good people. What up 4 New years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 26 2008, 11:45 PM~12535032
> *they jus got there chapter I only talk to one of them the one with old truck good people. What up 4 New years
> *


I dunno dog we had something lined up but homeboy aint gonna come through .....what you guys doing>


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

nothing I guess have to work new year eve till 7 then on friday.
SUCKS. WHAT UP WITH THE RAGE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 26 2008, 11:51 PM~12535068
> *nothing I guess have to work new year eve till 7 then on friday.
> SUCKS. WHAT UP WITH THE RAGE LOOKS GOOD.
> *


Rag is OK dog.....will make it's major debut in 2010
looking to drive the fuck outta it this next season


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

SORRY RAG


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 26 2008, 11:53 PM~12535082
> *SORRY RAG
> *


 :0 























Jus kiddin- I know it was an edit- but it could have been taken ass some serious shit talkin :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THERE YA GO ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY


Its 4am-- whats goin on :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 04:09 AM~12535753
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY
> Its 4am-- whats goin on :biggrin:
> *


what up Adam :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLORADO*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 11:28 AM~12536451
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 27 2008, 11:36 AM~12536481
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *



JUST SITTIN INSIDE THE WIND IS HORRIBLE :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT UP TO THE COLORADO RYDERS HOPE THE HOLIDAYS TREATED YOU WELL IS ANY ONE PLANNING ANY THING FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!! Wuz everyone up to today???

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 27 2008, 11:41 AM~12536777
> *WHAT UP TO THE COLORADO RYDERS HOPE THE HOLIDAYS TREATED YOU WELL IS ANY ONE PLANNING ANY THING FOR NEW YEARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Richie don't come around in forever, but as sooon as new year's around that ****** is ready to go LIVE again :biggrin: 

Same place as last year, EVERYONE is invited. This time you clean up your own mess RICHIE :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 27 2008, 11:58 AM~12536879
> *What up Colorado Ryders!!! Wuz everyone up to today???
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good Izz Dawgie?*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

My all gold 72's with some skinnies on this-- thats what Im talkin bout :biggrin: 


http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/971294002.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

How bout this one-- this bitch is so so sexy :biggrin: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/940819137.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres somethin for somebody--
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/966458582.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat are fools thinkin-- that they can spray can some primer on any car and its PAINT READY-- this is a tight car-- but far from ready for paint like he says.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/966061733.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey LARRY- what ya think about this one
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/968408870.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- this Benz is sic- but the bitch in the pic looks like a tranny- LOL
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/970835788.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*THIS ONE HAS ME LAUGHIN-- I wonder what BALLER IS GONNA END UP BUYIN IT.
$220,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/958318615.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THIS SHIT IS NASTY AS FUC--
ID MOB thROugh a showin sittin sideways in this in a second :biggrin: 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/949447278.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 03:52 PM~12538068
> *whats up swiph
> *


Not much-- jus fuccin aROund online while Azzies in the shower;; Havent had much time online since weve been playin the new games I got her for the WII since christmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 04:55 PM~12538077
> *Not much-- jus fuccin aROund online while Azzies in the shower;; Havent had much time online since weve been playin the new games I got her for the WII since christmas eve :biggrin:
> *


thats cool is it windy up there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 03:57 PM~12538088
> *thats cool is it windy up there
> *


YUP- its super cold- drastically windy.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 04:59 PM~12538101
> *YUP- its super cold- drastically windy.
> *


yea this wind sucks :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 04:01 PM~12538112
> *yea this wind sucks  :angry:
> *


THE COLD SUX_ THE WIND SUX_ - 
It needs to warm up to atleast 70 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I wonder if this car will actualy sell
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/959108039.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 05:25 PM~12538276
> *I wonder if this car will actualy sell
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/959108039.html
> *



I THINK THIS IS SHEENS CAR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THis looks like a clean ass sixty-- jus toss onsome 72s and ROll this bitch
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/944152934.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 04:29 PM~12538300
> * THIS IS SHEENS CAR
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 05:30 PM~12538307
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


  HIS BAD ASS LAC IS NEXT TO IT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

If this was a number matchin car-- it would sell quic-- and for alot more money- what a shame :biggrin: 

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/966836629.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 04:31 PM~12538319
> *  BOTH HIS BAD ASS LACS ARE NEXT TO IT
> *


FIXED-- AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 04:33 PM~12537962
> *Hey LARRY- what ya think about this one
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/968408870.html
> *


that could be nice I'd do the flat black and slam the shit out of it with some baby moons :biggrin: oh and that cutlass ready for paint he's trippin and 1900 no way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2008, 05:29 PM~12538300
> *I THINK THIS IS SHEENS CAR
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 27 2008, 05:01 PM~12538487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didnt you see the FIX :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 06:10 PM~12538539
> *YA-- ready for paint-- fool must be trippin.. Its us like the 64 on here somewhere-- says its ready for paint but has a HUGE dent pushed up at the roccer-- dumb ass peeps tryin to sell shit..
> Didnt you see the FIX :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I did see the fix after I posted and yeah peeps trying to sell shit are crazy. I got offered a 64 ss for my ride the one 88 monte has but the interior has to go but a full wrapped frame


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 05:11 PM~12538545
> *Yeah I did see the fix after I posted and yeah peeps trying to sell shit are crazy. I got offered a 64 ss for my ride the one 88 monte has but the interior has to go but a full wrapped frame
> *


You should get some pics of the frame. If its FULLY WRAPPED and done right-- and the car is RUST FREE-- then Id be lookin into that deal. I mean it will only cost 2 grand to get the interior bac to stoc-- jus an OG white vinyl or somethin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 07:17 PM~12538947
> *You should get some pics of the frame. If its FULLY WRAPPED and done right-- and the car is RUST FREE-- then Id be lookin into that deal. I mean it will only cost 2 grand to get the interior bac to stoc-- jus an OG white vinyl or somethin.
> *


I can get the interior back to stock for about a g all brand new black vynl probably or something of that sort. I'm talking to the guy now and we'll see what happens it's fully wrapped but no lifts are currently in it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 26 2008, 11:48 PM~12535048
> *I dunno dog we had something lined up but homeboy aint gonna come through .....what you guys doing>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 27 2008, 06:37 PM~12539081
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up richie are you comin down for new years


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 27 2008, 01:33 PM~12537068
> *Richie don't come around in forever, but as sooon as new year's around that ****** is ready to go LIVE again :biggrin:
> 
> Same place as last year, EVERYONE is invited. This time you clean up your own mess RICHIE :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know homie had to get things stright ready for next year but all is good with the new place still tring no computer there so just drop in from time 2 time


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

have been doing alot of travling to so i am home till march make sure its cool with tony and no mess this year promise :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 27 2008, 07:49 PM~12539156
> *have been  doing alot of travling to so i am home till march make sure its cool with tony and no mess this year promise  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



your more then welcome bRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 06:27 PM~12539021
> *I can get the interior back to stock for about a g all brand new black vynl probably or something of that sort. I'm talking to the guy now and we'll see what happens it's fully wrapped but no lifts are currently in it.
> *


DAMN HOMIE-- you got a hook on interior like that- thats fuccin gangsta-- Im gonna go post that shit on CRAIGLSIST and make me some quic ends :biggrin: 

But on the reals homie-- that is SUPER CHEAP. I mean-- to tear it all out-- and replace it- that is for reals the most smokin deal I have heard. Are you gonna need a new bac seat- or does one come with it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 08:07 PM~12539266
> *DAMN HOMIE-- you got a hook on interior like that- thats fuccin gangsta-- Im gonna go post that shit on CRAIGLSIST and make me some quic ends :biggrin:
> 
> But on the reals homie-- that is SUPER CHEAP. I mean-- to tear it all out-- and replace it- that is for reals the most smokin deal I have heard. Are you gonna need a new bac seat- or does one come with it??
> *


well a G is probably pretty close to maybe it would cost but I'm telling dude worst case scenerio it's 2gs because I wouldn't mind a few bux don't know how much but something and we live less than 5 hrs from each other so the trip if we halfed it would be nothing. Make that paper boo boo


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:14 PM~12539305
> *well a G is probably pretty close to maybe it would cost but I'm telling dude worst case scenerio it's 2gs because I wouldn't mind a few bux don't know how much but something and we live less than 5 hrs from each other so the trip if we halfed it would be nothing. Make that paper boo boo
> *


YA- thats what Im sayin- 2grand at most-- but pretty close to it.. SO-- where does that 64 stay at-- you say only 5 hours???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 08:29 PM~12539421
> *YA- thats what Im sayin- 2grand at most-- but pretty close to it.. SO-- where does that 64 stay at-- you say only 5 hours???
> *


canyon texas but I'll use it as leverage to get something else if the deal goes through nothing is guaranteed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Its not factory 2wd -- but could you imagine it with some clean paint and 24s on it. THis thing would be so nasty

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/958731341.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:40 PM~12539492
> *canyon texas but I'll use it as leverage to get something else if the deal goes through nothing is guaranteed
> *


I heard with all that inerior work that needs to be stripped out it might costr as much as 3 grand to get it bac to stoc  :biggrin: 

And wheres pics of the frame homie-- gets some.

OH YEAH-- and you could use those whitewalls against him 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that blazer would be a monster oh and he has the factory back seat


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:45 PM~12539536
> *damn that blazer would be a monster oh and he has the factory back seat
> *



YA NO DOUBT--- way sicc huh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 08:45 PM~12539533
> *I heard with all that inerior work that needs to be stripped out  it might costr as much as 3 grand to get it bac to stoc   :biggrin:
> 
> And wheres pics of the frame homie-- gets some.
> ...


are you just fucking with me now?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:48 PM~12539556
> *are you just fucking with me now?
> *


NO- im showin you how to fucc with him :biggrin: 

LEVERAGE-- NOTHIN BUT LEVERAGE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 08:51 PM~12539574
> *NO- im showin you how to fucc with him :biggrin:
> 
> LEVERAGE-- NOTHIN BUT LEVERAGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: there you go because i'm not too smooth of a talker man I can't jive peeps


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:52 PM~12539584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: there you go because i'm not too smooth of a talker man I can't jive peeps
> *


Ill PM you my number if you want me to handle it for you-- Im SWIPHSTYLES remember-- plus Ive went bac to school over the pas couple of years and took SEANTALKIN101 - so Im at the top of the game when it comes to smooth talkin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres a factory 2wd K5-- STOC.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/943424781.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 08:58 PM~12539641
> *Ill PM you my number if you want me to handle it for you-- Im SWIPHSTYLES remember-- plus Ive went bac to school over the pas couple of years and took SEANTALKIN101 - so Im at the top of the game when it comes to smooth talkin :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good :cheesy: I just got off the phone with the guy who listed the car it's his homeboys and he's gonna talk to him about the deal and go from there.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 08:17 PM~12539798
> *Sounds good :cheesy: I just got off the phone with the guy who listed the car it's his homeboys and he's gonna talk to him about the deal and go from there.
> *


How much was he askin for it anyways?/


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 09:19 PM~12539816
> *How much was he askin for it anyways?/
> *


I don't think he ever said


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm diggin this silver car


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 08:29 PM~12539883
> *I'm diggin this silver car
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a 75 right?? and Isnt it on here for sale somewhere?? I like them gold ones on that 64 behind it.

WHats the deal on this Rag-- is it another trade possibility or what??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 10:17 PM~12540412
> *Thats a 75 right??  and Isnt it on here for sale somewhere??  I like them gold ones on that 64 behind it.
> 
> WHats the deal on this Rag-- is it another trade possibility or what??
> *


Yeah it's on here for sale I think I don't know about trade and if it was a possibility it'd be done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we need some of this in Colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12540722
> *we need some of this in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


If Im out this summer-- then coloRadO wil


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12540722
> *we need some of this in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


Cruise Twelve hours south on a sunday and there is some of this always going on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2008, 10:04 PM~12540933
> *Cruise Twelve hours south on a sunday and there is some of this always going on
> *


I think that would mean we have to cruise down on a thursday or friday- party for the weekend and enjoy a good sunday on the strip :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

It would be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2008, 10:31 PM~12541137
> *It would be worth it  :biggrin:
> *


SO that means we get a shop tour and a sneek peek at all the pROjects then right? :biggrin: 

Oh ya- and you gonna have aome AZ hoes lined up for the outtatowners right


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 27 2008, 11:25 PM~12541094
> *I think that would mean we have to cruise down on a thursday or friday- party for the weekend and enjoy a good sunday on the strip :biggrin:
> *


Hey Swiph do you know anything about powdercoating?? I was just wondering if you wanted to do a piece multi color lets say or say it's two side and you wanted to do one side at a time could you coat one side then cook it then turn it over coat the other side and cook it again. will it hurt the side that has already been cooked?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 10:43 PM~12541218
> *Hey Swiph do you know anything about powdercoating?? I was just wondering if you wanted to do a piece multi color lets say or say it's two side and you wanted to do one side at a time could you coat one side then cook it then turn it over coat the other side and cook it again. will it hurt the side that has already been cooked?
> *


It can be done- I had a set of chinas done for my 79 monte I was buildin as a hopper and the wheels were Kandy Brandywine and silver 2 toned. The dish even had both colors on it- so I know it can be done.  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 12:11 AM~12541473
> *It can be done- I had a set of chinas done for my 79 monte I was buildin as a hopper and the wheels were Kandy Brandywine and silver 2 toned. The dish even had both colors on it- so I know it can be done.   :biggrin:
> *


I was just asking because on my bobber I'm thinking of doing the exhaust red and the exhaust mount slides around it's hard to explain unless I were able to show you first hand you know


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12540722
> *we need some of this in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm working on it  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 02:07 AM~12542209
> *I'm working on it
> *


Thats what I like to hear big homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

There needs to be more hoppers out there competing against other hoppers not just people saying they have one but not competing with them. Thats what hoppers are built for and if they say they dont want to break anything well then they shouldnt own one. There should be no reason the hoppers arent at the denver show in the pit either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 02:21 AM~12542257
> *There needs to be more hoppers out there competing against other hoppers not just people saying they have one but not competing with them. Thats what hoppers are built for and if they say they dont want to break anything well then they shouldnt own one. There should be no reason the hoppers arent at the denver show in the pit either
> *


wasn't your ride built for hopping?? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 01:21 AM~12542257
> *There needs to be more hoppers out there competing against other hoppers not just people saying they have one but not competing with them. Thats what hoppers are built for and if they say they dont want to break anything well then they shouldnt own one. There should be no reason the hoppers arent at the denver show in the pit either
> *


THATS THE TRUTH-- dont be somethin to hop- if you aint gonna hop it. Hoppers are meant to be hopped.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm bringing the car back unfinished :angry: The fucking painter put two cars in front of me and the car has been there for 14 months and probably sat for about 8 months not being touched. I guess cuz i wasnt a local my money wasnt good enough. Now i have to find another painter at least ill get to work on it and finish it myself and not some dude saying he built my car i didnt really like the idea of that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 02:36 AM~12542305
> *I'm bringing the car back unfinished  :angry: The fucking painter put two cars in front of me and the car has been there for 14 months and probably sat for about 8 months not being touched. I guess cuz i wasnt a local my money wasnt good enough. Now i have to find another painter at least ill get to work on it and finish it myself and not some dude saying he built my car i didnt really like the idea of that
> *


I thought you was gonna paint the 4 yourself?? You should paint the cutty


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No im not a painter i can do body work but ive never painted i can spray primer .i may have to learn to paint though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 02:42 AM~12542331
> *No im not a painter i can do body work but ive never painted i can spray primer .i may have to learn to paint though
> *


You can do it homie good luck with the cutlass I hope you didn't pay too much to get dicked around


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Lets just say its gonna take me a few years to bounce back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 02:52 AM~12542356
> *Lets just say its gonna take me a few years to bounce back i wouldnt recommend sending anything that way for paint :angry:
> *


bummer whens the car gonna break out?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 01:52 AM~12542356
> *Lets just say its gonna take me a few years to bounce back i wouldnt recommend sending anything that way for paint :angry:
> *


WHO WAS PAINTING IT??? WHERE WAS IT AT??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 02:57 AM~12542376
> *bummer whens the car gonna break out?
> *


I really dont care when it comes out im not rushing it again for anyone.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 03:22 AM~12542447
> *I really dont care when it comes out im not rushing it again for anyone.
> *


sounds good don't be mad at me for asking


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 03:19 AM~12542441
> *WHO WAS PAINTING IT??? WHERE WAS IT AT??
> *


Josh Culver known as RED in Louisville kentucky i should have took it to kandyman or vanderslice instead but i was promised he would take care of this car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 03:22 AM~12542448
> *sounds good don't be mad at me for asking
> *


no im not dogg im mad about getting screwed out of alot of money


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 03:34 AM~12542543
> *:biggrin:
> *


* :uh: SNAKE*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 AM~12543263
> * :uh:  SNAKE
> *


whats up Sean you mad at everybody?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:02 AM~12543277
> *whats up Sean you mad at everybody?
> *


*Nope not at all bRO! :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 AM~12543263
> * :uh:  SNAKE
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 10:49 AM~12543493
> *whats up buddy
> *


* :uh: Still waiting for you to call after you left Showtime :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... Good UFC card last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2008, 11:21 AM~12543627
> *Whut Up CO... Good UFC card last night!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah it was. Not one fight lasted past 3 ROunds :cheesy: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 11:24 AM~12543648
> *Yeah it was. Not one fight lasted past 3 ROunds :cheesy:
> *


IT WAS STILL A GOOD FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'm ALREADY stressing over the game tonight! :angry: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 AM~12543657
> *I'm ALREADY stressing over the game tonight! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 12:24 PM~12543648
> *Yeah it was. Not one fight lasted past 3 ROunds :cheesy:
> *


I know I thought Mir and Noog was gonna be the one to last, but they proved me wrong!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 12:25 PM~12543657
> *I'm ALREADY stressing over the game tonight! :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 12:25 PM~12543657
> *I'm ALREADY stressing over the game tonight! :angry:
> *



Me too hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 28 2008, 11:25 AM~12543657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys must bave been doin some more jinxin-- I thought by now yall would have learned about that shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2008, 12:34 PM~12543710
> *I know I thought Mir and Noog was gonna be the one to last, but they proved me wrong!!!
> *


That was a great fight!. Mir was in rare form last night. But for me the suprise of the night was Jaccsons win over Silva! Holy shit i dident see that coming :0 .


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 12:24 PM~12543648
> *Yeah it was. Not one fight lasted past 3 ROunds :cheesy:
> *



What happened Primo i thought we was all going to your spot to watch the fight but you never hit me up. Im startin ta think you dont like me  






Just playin :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.....HOPE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THERE FAMILIAS AT THIS TIME OF YEAR.........* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 28 2008, 01:42 PM~12544401
> *What happened Primo i thought we was all going to your spot to watch the fight but you never hit me up. Im startin ta think you dont like me
> Just playin :biggrin:
> *


*No one came over the crib primo. I just watched it with my friend. (female)*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 01:43 PM~12544413
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO.....HOPE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THERE FAMILIAS AT THIS TIME OF YEAR......... :biggrin:
> *


*What's GOOD big Chucks! Happy early New Year carnal!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 01:45 PM~12544425
> *What's GOOD big Chucks! Happy early New Year carnal!
> *


*GRACIAS PERRITO!! WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG DOWN HERE IN HOLLYWOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKEN!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 02:44 PM~12544415
> *No one came over the crib primo. I just watched it with my friend. (female)
> *



Damn that succs. You should have come over my crib. I had already bought the Patron thinkin i was going to your spot but i texted you a few times and got no response so i just ordered it and called over some of the lil homies and watched it on my big screen. It was well worth the money though!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 27 2008, 12:34 PM~12537074
> *What's good Izz Dawgie?
> *



Wuz up Homie!!! Whats new wit ya??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 01:07 AM~12542209
> *I'm working on it
> *


 :0 

Is that a preview of things to come Homie??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 28 2008, 01:49 PM~12544448
> *Damn that succs. You should have come over my crib. I had already bought the Patron thinkin i was going to your spot but i texted you a few times and got no response so i just ordered it and called over some of the lil homies and watched it on my big screen. It was well worth the money though!
> *


*My phone is bROke primo, so I never got the messages. You can call it and listen to the message. I am operating off my work phone for now. I will have a new phone by Wednesday.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 01:48 PM~12544443
> *GRACIAS PERRITO!! WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG DOWN HERE IN HOLLYWOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKEN!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


*That sounds like fun. Be careful carnal!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 28 2008, 02:10 PM~12544550
> *:0
> 
> Is that a preview of things to come Homie??
> *


*All I can say for sure is I am trying dawgie. I wanna get the weekend hops on and cracking in the 719. WHEN I bust out, I am gonna swing the streets day and night. No point in having a hopper if you ain't gonna hop it or are too scared to break shit, nah mean.

My raggie primera, the hopper segunda  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 03:31 PM~12544680
> *My phone is bROke primo, so I never got the messages. You can call it and listen to the message. I am operating off my work phone for now. I will have a new phone by Wednesday.
> *



No doubt. Well hit me up when you get the phone fixed! Also pm me and let me know when the next meeting is. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 28 2008, 02:40 PM~12544384
> *That was a great fight!. Mir was in rare form last night. But for me the suprise of the night was Jaccsons win over Silva! Holy shit i dident see that coming :0 .
> *


I wonder who there gonna throw at Rampage next???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 03:36 PM~12544721
> *All I can say for sure is I am trying dawgie. I wanna get the weekend hops on and cracking in the 719. WHEN I bust out, I am gonna swing the streets day and night. No point in having a hopper if you ain't gonna hop it or are too scared to break shit, nah mean.
> 
> My raggie primera, the hopper segunda
> *


can't wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean I txt you saturday when I was in ptown.I thought you just dident want to talk.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2008, 05:22 PM~12545377
> *I wonder who there gonna throw at Rampage next???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 28 2008, 04:59 PM~12545645
> *Sean I txt you saturday when I was in ptown.I thought you just dident want to talk.
> *


*The homies told me they saw you at Showtime. My phone bROke on CHRISTmas eve  I'm always down to party JR  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SIKSIX


It's almost time :biggrin: hno: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 02:36 PM~12544721
> *All I can say for sure is I am trying dawgie. I wanna get the weekend hops on and cracking in the 719. WHEN I bust out, I am gonna swing the streets day and night. No point in having a hopper if you ain't gonna hop it or are too scared to break shit, nah mean.
> 
> My raggie primera, the hopper segunda
> *



Thats cool Homie!!! Can't wait to see it...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

http://tr.truveo.com/ROLLERZ-ONLY/id/2305843011238943547


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 28 2008, 07:14 PM~12546188
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


whats up Chris? I'm working on the wire harness on my bike bro it's lookin good


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2008, 06:22 PM~12545377
> *I wonder who there gonna throw at Rampage next??
> *


In the post fight interviews he said he wants to fight forrest again, so he can try and redeem himself, we shall see.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 06:26 PM~12545828
> *AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX
> It's almost time :biggrin:  hno:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Well fellaz...Bronco season is over. I think everyone knows what they need to work on in the offseason and it will probably start with cutting everyone but Champ and going after free agent Albert Haynesworth.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:40 PM~12547489
> *Well fellaz...Bronco season is over. I think everyone knows what they need to work on in the offseason and it will probably start with cutting everyone but Champ and going after free agent Albert Haynesworth.
> *



whats up chris


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:43 PM~12547516
> *whats up chris
> *



Watchin this terrible display of football...you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:47 PM~12547553
> *Watchin this terrible display of football...you?
> *



just got home, whats the score i stopped wachin it at halftime


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:48 PM~12547566
> *just got home, whats the score i stopped wachin it at halftime
> *



38-21..


What you doing for New Years?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:48 PM~12547572
> *38-21..
> What you doing for New Years?
> *



going to tonys, are you and the wife gonna come down?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:49 PM~12547581
> *going to tonys, are you and the wife gonna come down?
> *



I don't think so man...we may be working at the club. Not 100% sure yet


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:50 PM~12547588
> *I don't think so man...we may be working at the club. Not 100% sure yet
> *



o cool what club do you work @


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:51 PM~12547598
> *o cool what club do you work @
> *



Oasis Cabaret/Paladium....where I met you guys at during that show


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

45-21

I don't think our D could stop a high school football team


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:53 PM~12547615
> *Oasis Cabaret/Paladium....where I met you guys at during that show
> *



o ok thats cool! have you pulled your car out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12547631
> *45-21
> 
> I don't think our D could stop a high school football team
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12547636
> *o ok thats cool! have you pulled your car out
> *




Yea...about a week ago...just long enough to get the battery charged up and take this pic:












Its supposed to be 57 here tomorrow...probably take it out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe we'll plan to come down next year for new years. Get a hotel so we don't have to drive 2 hours home


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:57 PM~12547659
> *Yea...about a week ago...just long enough to get the battery charged up and take this pic:
> 
> 
> ...



damn bROther that fucker is clean  im lovin this nice weather


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 10:00 PM~12547683
> *damn bROther that fucker is clean   im lovin this nice weather
> *



Yea I had got some new door handles a few months ago but its been to cold to put them on. Gonna try and do it tomorrow


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12547700
> *Yea I had got some new door handles a few months ago but its been to cold to put them on. Gonna try and do it tomorrow
> *



you must be on another vacation :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

84regal are you fROm pueblo?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12547720
> *you must be on another vacation :cheesy:
> *



:rofl:

I guess you could say that...I'll be off from the 24th to the 5th and only used 3 days of leave so its ALL PAID :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

whats u muthafuccas :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 10:08 PM~12547759
> *:rofl:
> 
> I guess you could say that...I'll be off from the 24th to the 5th and only used 3 days of leave so its ALL PAID  :biggrin:
> *



thats the way to do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 10:10 PM~12547777
> *thats the way to do it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Fa sho...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 10:08 PM~12547761
> *whats u muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *



Sup Swiph


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD EVENING MY FELLOW ROLLERZ BROTHERZ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 PM~12547829
> *GOOD EVENING MY FELLOW ROLLERZ BROTHERZ...
> *



what up tone


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 09:19 PM~12547854
> *what up tone
> *


CHILLN BRO N U ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12547862
> *CHILLN  BRO N U ?
> *



same are you ready for new years


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 PM~12547829
> *GOOD EVENING MY FELLOW ROLLERZ BROTHERZ...
> *



Sup Tony


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:21 PM~12547869
> *Sup Tony
> *


KICKN BACK JUST WATCHED THIS SORRY AZZ GAME.. AND YOU ?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2008, 10:22 PM~12547881
> *KICKN BACK JUST WATCHED THIS SORRY AZZ GAME..  AND YOU ?
> *



The same....lookin for a new avitar


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:31 PM~12547970
> *The same....lookin for a new avitar
> *


PUT THAT BAD AZZ RIDE OF URS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 28 2008, 02:32 PM~12544686
> *That sounds like fun. Be careful carnal!
> *


*ALWAYS PERRO HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS AND MAYBE ILL BE OUT THERE FO THE NEXT ONE!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:11 PM~12547795
> *Sup Swiph
> *


Jus fuccin aROund on LIL


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2008, 10:32 PM~12547980
> *PUT THAT BAD AZZ RIDE OF URS ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I will...need to get some more shots of it tomorrow since its supposed to be nice


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 10:33 PM~12548001
> *Jus fuccin aROund on LIL
> *



I guess you never found that frame topic huh?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:35 PM~12548019
> *I guess you never found that frame topic huh?
> *


I havent homie-- but im tellin you-its jus the body mounts-- on a convertible there is 2 more-- and ill cut all of em off and redo em when I wrap it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 10:37 PM~12548041
> *I havent homie-- but im tellin you-its jus the body mounts-- on a convertible there is 2 more-- and ill cut all of em off and redo em when I wrap it :biggrin:
> *


Reinforce it :biggrin: No hoppin or 3 wheel for me.


You weren't supposed to say that its that easy...I was wanting to read that topic then test my SEANTALKIN 101 skillz to get chuck the sell me it cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a pitbull 65 impala frame sitting in my yard wrapped and has a reiforced caprice rear end with a four link i might be able to sell it an old member left it at my house when he moved


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:51 PM~12548169
> *I have a pitbull 65 impala frame sitting in my yard wrapped and has a reiforced caprice rear end with a four link i might be able to sell it an old member left it at my house when he moved
> *


damn whats that frame go for through pitbull?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

shit there may be 4000 in the frame and reinforcing the axle plus the modification for the caprice four link its nice if it was an x frame it wouldnt be in my yard anymore it would be under my car.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 09:51 PM~12548169
> *I have a pitbull 65 impala frame sitting in my yard wrapped and has a reiforced caprice rear end with a four link i might be able to sell it an old member left it at my house when he moved
> *


*HIT UP CHUCH IVAN? ILL LET HIM KNOW?*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet Jose never does anything with this frame he doesnt even want to come get it out of my yard since hes in texas now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 09:47 PM~12548129
> *Reinforce it  :biggrin:  No hoppin or 3 wheel for me.
> You weren't supposed to say that its that easy...I was wanting to read that topic then test my SEANTALKIN 101 skillz to get chuck the sell me it cheaper  :biggrin:
> *



AInt nothin like 3 wheelin 3 ft-- and hoppin an extra 3 on that with the gas mashed ***** :biggrin: 


Its take more than jus SEANTALKIN101-- Ive spent years bein SWIPHSTYLES-- SEANTALKIN101 was kind like jus goin bac to school at an older age and gettin an EXTRA degree :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:57 PM~12548236
> *I bet Jose never does anything with this frame he doesnt even want to come get it out of my yard since hes in texas now
> *


hell after what a month it's your property :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 10:56 PM~12548231
> *HIT UP CHUCH IVAN? ILL LET HIM KNOW?
> *


I'll have to take some pics of it and post them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12548218
> *shit there may be 4000 in the frame and reinforcing the axle plus the modification for the caprice four link its nice if it was an x frame it wouldnt be in my yard anymore it would be under my car.
> *


Is it fully molded??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:58 PM~12548248
> *hell after what a month it's your property :cheesy:
> *


Its been 3 months the damn yard is looking like a scrap yard especially with the monte and another g-body frame i may wrap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548276
> *Its been 3 months the damn yard is looking like a scrap yard especially with the monte and another g-body frame i may wrap
> *


now I want to see pics of the frame just out of curiousity. So you gonna wrap that g body frame yourself?? For the monte?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 10:58 PM~12548260
> *Is it fully molded??
> *


No the welds were built high so Jose could grind on it they wanted to charge another 1000 to mold it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12548290
> *No the welds were built high so Jose could grind on it they wanted to charge another 1000 to mold it
> *


*HOW IS JOSE DOING HOMIE?*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:01 PM~12548289
> *now I want to see pics of the frame just out of curiousity. So you gonna wrap that g body frame yourself?? For the monte?
> *


I'll get some taken and thats my plan cuz i dont think the monte will sell so i'll build it like my cutlass since now i know how to but this will be a hopper for sure.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12548290
> *No the welds were built high so Jose could grind on it they wanted to charge another 1000 to mold it
> *


DAMN- a thousand to mold it- that aint bad-- but guess since they got him for 4grand in the beggining it balances out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:01 PM~12548290
> *No the welds were built high so Jose could grind on it they wanted to charge another 1000 to mold it
> *


Yeah it's expensive to mold it but it's alot of extra work


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:03 PM~12548319
> *HOW IS JOSE DOING HOMIE?
> *


Living i guess we kind of lost touch the chic messed with him hard good thing im a little cold blooded or i would have ended up like that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:04 PM~12548328
> *Yeah it's expensive to mold it but it's alot of extra work
> *


Its 3x the amount of work to mold it as it is to wrap it. Well for me it is- I like my edges to be lookin like they were dropped out of a machine-- not jus out the ocean :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:03 PM~12548325
> *DAMN- a thousand to mold it- that aint bad-- but  guess since they got him for 4grand in the beggining it balances out
> *


I had thought it was 2gs for a wrapped frame and 3gs for molded and that caprice rear end was probably an extra G or more if he had to come up with it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well 1000 to grind the welds no paint or body work on the frame it still wouldnt have been show molding


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, LARRY

ROLLERZ------ GOODTIMES-------- MOSTHATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I would think bondo or body work on a frame would crack off but I guess it would have to flex pretty decent to IDK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:07 PM~12548374
> *Well 1000 to grind the welds no paint or body work on the frame it still wouldnt have been show molding
> *


Thats shitty-- when I mold a frame you can gurantee that the frame will be 95% ready for paint.. The other 5% is in the flat section of steel- not the edges- and to make those absolutely pefect like a car that has jus been blocced-- 
well-- lets jus say most peeps dont got that kind of money. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:07 PM~12548378
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, LARRY
> 
> ...


How come mine says Larry and not MOSTHATED CC?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It seems like they taxed him they got him the frame and they got the axle plus they cut out the section from a caprice to build into the frame i bet there is about 5500 in that frame now that i think about it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 10:57 PM~12548244
> *AInt nothin like 3 wheelin 3 ft-- and hoppin an extra 3 on that with the gas mashed ***** :biggrin:
> 
> *



No thanks...I'll leave that for someone else :biggrin: 



> *Its take more than jus SEANTALKIN101-- Ive spent years bein SWIPHSTYLES-- SEANTALKIN101 was kind like jus goin bac to school at an older age and gettin an EXTRA degree :biggrin:*


I gotta start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 10:47 PM~12548129
> *Reinforce it  :biggrin:  No hoppin or 3 wheel for me.
> You weren't supposed to say that its that easy...I was wanting to read that topic then test my SEANTALKIN 101 skillz to get chuck the sell me it cheaper  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The fiberglass holds up better than bondo but i dont know i'll post a pic of my 10,000 dollar g-body frame. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:08 PM~12548386
> *I would think bondo or body work on a frame would crack off but I guess it would have to flex pretty decent to IDK
> *


If its not done right it will- meanin the frame-- or the body work. There is a body filler that has a good amount of metal in it-- soudns crazy- but these guys I did a frame for that had a body shop kept tellin me- "thats good thats good- we have a filer that will work jus fine" I use to jus laugh- cause they was jus tryin to save money. :biggrin: 

If a frame flexes-- somethins gotta give-- so the key is to keep it fROm flexin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12548435
> *The fiberglass holds up better than bondo but i dont know i'll post a pic of my 10,000 dollar g-body frame. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I seen it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:13 PM~12548435
> *The fiberglass holds up better than bondo but i dont know i'll post a pic of my 10,000 dollar g-body frame. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*$10,000 G-BODY FRAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IVE GOTTA SEE THIS-- cause muthafuccas tell me Im expensive-- but I have never made 10stax on a frame :angry: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:14 PM~12548438
> *If its not done right it will- manin the frame-- or the body work. There is a body filler that has a good amount of metal in it-- soudns crazy- but these guys I did a frame for that had a body shop kept tellin me- "thats good thats good- we have a filer that will work jus fine" I use to jus laugh- cause they was jus tryin to save money.  :biggrin:
> 
> If a frame flexes-- somethins gotta give-- so the key is to keep it fROm flexin
> *


I wouldn't body work it unless it was a show car if it was a hopper maybe mold it but no body work what so ever might not even mold it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 PM~12548467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA SEE MORE PICS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:16 PM~12548465
> *$10,000 G-BODY FRAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IVE GOTTA SEE THIS-- cause muthafuccas tell me Im expensive-- but I have never made 10stax on a frame :angry:
> *


His frame is fucking clean man even the back cross member is all smoothed out alot of time in that thing


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

10 gs in reinforcement ,mods,molding and candy, plus leafing and pinstriping thats the frame only


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12548432
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:18 PM~12548494
> *10 gs in reinforcement ,mods,molding and candy, plus leafing and pinstriping thats the frame only
> *


fucking baller man its tough to put that much into a car because it's hard to get it back out especially a cutty or regal or elco but at the shows your gonna be killin em Ivan


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 PM~12548472
> *I wouldn't body work it unless it was a show car if it was a hopper maybe mold it but no body work what so ever might not even mold it
> *


YA-- I think body work is a waste-- Honestly. If its MOLDED RIGHT-- there is no need for it- Show car or hopper  

If its jus a hopper-- that is to go out and rip it up- Ill jus floss my pretty welds and let em be.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 28 2008, 11:18 PM~12548498
> *
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:19 PM~12548513
> *YA-- I think body work is a waste-- Honestly. If its MOLDED RIGHT-- there is no need for it- Show car or hopper
> 
> If its jus a hopper-- that is to go out and rip it up- Ill jus floss my pretty welds and let em be..  :biggrin:
> *


that red monte I posted a pic of hopping that frame is molded and buffed and striped and everything that car is sick and he hops it like it was built for man


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 28 2008, 10:17 PM~12548482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What MODS were done?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12548580
> *It looks clean- but I still cant see 10grand in that. If you take away the KANDY- which was 1000 Im guessin-- and the leafin and pinstripin which was probably 1 grand at most--- so now that is down to 8grand. That is still high to me-- NOT way way high-- but still high.  Wish I had someone wantin to pay that right now :biggrin:
> What MODS were done?
> *


Yeah but pitbull is expensive good work but real expensive


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:24 PM~12548572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like a nice car next to it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:24 PM~12548572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a rear side shot- 

and whos 60 is that??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2usv8ch.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:26 PM~12548594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12548580
> *It looks clean- but I still cant see 10grand in that. If you take away the KANDY- which was 1000 Im guessin-- and the leafin and pinstripin which was probably 1 grand at most--- so now that is down to 8grand. That is still high to me-- NOT way way high-- but still high.  Wish I had someone wantin to pay that right now :biggrin:
> What MODS were done?
> *


Shit it was alot more than a grand in material HOK paint Leafing and pinstriping probably the right amount it has a split belly all the bullshit holes were filled it has lowered trailing arm mounts wich are hard to notice and the back section of that is molded out of steel it also has a shock bridge with the solid motor mounts and chain mounts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are those disc brakes on the rear gonna clear the frame?? Mine hit all the time I changed the rear end out since then


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That 60 is Brents [Pitbull] hell sell it but for like 30 i think its bad but i dont know about 30 ,Josh the painter came up on a 61 vert ss big block with ac hes selling it for 50 he says it books for more than that i dont know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so what all does it need just the body painted and jams and then interior and shit like that or what?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:31 PM~12548620
> *are those disc brakes on the rear gonna clear the frame?? Mine hit all the time I changed the rear end out since then
> *


They clear but i dont know on 3 wheel i think they said it did clear though


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

dude you got a nice frame and the bottom of the car is just as nice as the frame.....he body worked the bottom too.....filled holes and smoothed alot of stuff on just the body itself. Definitely some nice work there.....no doubt.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

seats are supposed to be done but i want to fiberglass the inside and it just needs paint on the body and jambs


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 28 2008, 11:35 PM~12548655
> *dude you got a nice frame and the bottom of the car is just as nice as the frame.....he body worked the bottom too.....filled holes and smoothed alot of stuff on just the body itself. Definitely some nice work there.....no doubt.
> *


You probably saw it in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:35 PM~12548659
> *seats are supposed to be done but i want to fiberglass the inside and it just needs paint on the body and jambs
> *


what are you gonna fiberglass?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 PM~12548467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD IVAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BITCH ON THE CIRCUT HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:30 PM~12548617
> *Shit it was alot more than a grand in material HOK paint Leafing and pinstriping probably the right amount it has a split belly all the bullshit holes were filled it has lowered trailing arm mounts wich are hard to notice and the back section of that is molded out of steel it also has a shock bridge with the solid motor mounts and chain mounts
> *


I was sayin a grand in Paint- then a grand in leaf and stripin.

10grand actualy is really almost right on the money for all this work.
Theres a lot into it-- you shouldnt be disapointed at all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:40 PM~12548689
> *LOOKEN GOOD IVAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BITCH ON THE CIRCUT HOMIE!!!!
> *


If they'll be one for long seems like lowrider is dying off man theres always other shows but not down this way only in the big spots do the local clubs put out a lot of shows


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:41 PM~12548698
> *I was sayin a grand in Paint- then a grand in leaf and stripin.
> 
> 10grand actualy is really almost right on the money for all this work.
> ...


Honestly Josh did a great job he has mad skills and Brents work is awesome you just better have deep pockets or hit the lotto and my pockets aint so deep i have no luck either


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THe only thing I dont get - is why with all that work done-- did they leave the spare tire spot hangin down- that wouldbe my only disapointment.

THe bottom of that car looks so fuccin clean-- but its the same thing I said about the MONTE LS on the cover of Lowrider-- all that body work- and all that candy- jus to have a useless sparetire spot in the way..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:44 PM~12548709
> *Honestly Josh did a great job he has mad skills and Brents work is awesome you just better have deep pockets or hit the lotto and my pockets aint so deep i have no luck either
> *


You got deep enough pockets to get that far I had to do mine in my garage I'm broke and my frame isn't even wrapped


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:40 PM~12548689
> *LOOKEN GOOD IVAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BITCH ON THE CIRCUT HOMIE!!!!
> *


I just dont know when it will even see the streets yet alone a show circuit


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:41 PM~12548699
> *If they'll be one for long seems like lowrider is dying off man theres always other shows but not down this way only in the big spots do the local clubs put out a lot of shows
> *


*DAMN HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT DOGGIE...I CANT SAY THE SAME HERE ON THE WEST COAST DOGGIE....THEY KEEP THAT SHIT POPPEN OUT HERE AND THE COMPETITION IS FIERCE FROM THE SHOWS TO THE HOPS TO THE STREETS PERIOD! EVERY WEEKEND YOU SEE LOWLOW'S DIPPEN AND SLIDING ON THEM 100 SPOKES KEEPEN IT TRUE TO THE GAME....LOWRIDERS ARE LIKE OLDIES HOMIE, THEYLL NEVER DIE!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:44 PM~12548715
> *THe only thing I dont get - is why with all that work done-- did they leave the spare tire spot hangin down- that wouldbe my only disapointment.
> 
> THe bottom of that car looks so fuccin clean-- but its the same thing I said about the MONTE LS on the cover of Lowrider-- all that body work- and all that candy- jus to have a useless sparetire spot in the way..
> *


Yup thats the first thing to go on them rides


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:44 PM~12548715
> *THe only thing I dont get - is why with all that work done-- did they leave the spare tire spot hangin down- that wouldbe my only disapointment.
> 
> THe bottom of that car looks so fuccin clean-- but its the same thing I said about the MONTE LS on the cover of Lowrider-- all that body work- and all that candy- jus to have a useless sparetire spot in the way..
> *


We brought it up but it wasnt going to be cheap and i wanted to get this car moving along and not have a grand in the spare tire compartment


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:46 PM~12548724
> *DAMN HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT DOGGIE...I CANT SAY THE SAME HERE ON THE WEST COAST DOGGIE....THEY KEEP THAT SHIT POPPEN OUT HERE AND THE COMPETITION IS FIERCE FROM THE SHOWS TO THE HOPS TO THE STREETS PERIOD! EVERY WEEKEND YOU SEE LOWLOW'S DIPPEN AND SLIDING ON THEM 100 SPOKES KEEPEN IT TRUE TO THE GAME....LOWRIDERS ARE LIKE OLDIES HOMIE, THEYLL NEVER DIE!!!
> *


well you know how it is down here thats why I'd only build a ride that is for the streets I mean like my ride it's definately not a show car but can be showed but is mainly for the streets thats where I get most my enjoyment anyhow. I rolled my ride today matter of fact


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:47 PM~12548729
> *We brought it up but it wasnt going to be cheap and i wanted to get this car moving along and not have a grand in the spare tire compartment
> *


You should of did it when it was in your garage homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12548725
> *Yup thats the first thing to go on them rides
> *


YUP-- thats for sure- ask Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:47 PM~12548729
> *We brought it up but it wasnt going to be cheap and i wanted to get this car moving along and not have a grand in the spare tire compartment
> *



*DAMN- a grand in the spare tire compartment-

DO YOU HEAR THAT RALPH- SO IM NOT EXPENSIVE AFTER ALL :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:48 PM~12548747
> *YUP-- thats for sure- ask Ralph :biggrin:
> *


my brother lfted84 thats where his car battery is located but I think he'll end up covering it and moving the battery in the rack and maybe running one less to the pumps because if the batteries leak any acid it'll leak right ontop of that battery and fuck it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:50 PM~12548761
> *DAMN- a grand in the spare tire compartment-
> 
> DO YOU HEAR THAT RALPH-  SO IM NOT EXPENSIVE AFTER ALL :biggrin:
> *


I don't think it would cost that much I think he's making a point that everytime he turns around it's a grand here a grand there


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:47 PM~12548737
> *well you know how it is down here thats why I'd only build a ride that is for the streets I mean like my ride it's definately not a show car but can be showed but is mainly for the streets thats where I get most my enjoyment anyhow. I rolled my ride today matter of fact
> *


*YOU KNOW WHAT LARRY, I LIKED THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OUT THERE HOMIE IT WASENT BIG AND IT WASENT TO SMALL IT WAS JUST RIGHT AND WHEN I KICKED IT WITH ALL OF YOU COLORADO LOWRIDERS, YOU VATOS SHOWED NUTHEN BUT LOVE HOMIE. KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN ON THEM STREETS OF COLORADO BECAUSE ITS ALL OF YOU VATOS THAT KEEP THE TORCH LIT OUT THERE!!!!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:48 PM~12548746
> *You should of did it when it was in your garage homie
> *


At the time i wasnt messing with floors or metal work on bodys i just learned afterwards cuz nobody wanted to work on my 64 floor so jose taught me that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:51 PM~12548768
> *my brother lfted84 thats where his car battery is located but I think he'll end up covering it and moving the battery in the rack and maybe running one less to the pumps because if the batteries leak any acid it'll leak right ontop of that battery and fuck it up
> *


YA-- It drives me nuts to see that there-- I shave that- then I go to the other side and skin it so it matches and doesnt have the ripples and look funny.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:51 PM~12548775
> *I don't think it would cost that much I think he's making a point that everytime he turns around it's a grand here a grand there
> *


I bet it would have been close to it . It shouldnt cost that much but it does out east


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:52 PM~12548778
> *YOU KNOW WHAT LARRY, I LIKED THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OUT THERE HOMIE IT WASENT BIG AND IT WASENT TO SMALL IT WAS JUST RIGHT AND WHEN I KICKED IT WITH ALL OF YOU COLORADO LOWRIDERS, YOU VATOS SHOWED NUTHEN BUT LOVE HOMIE. KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN ON THEM STREETS OF COLORADO BECAUSE ITS ALL OF YOU VATOS THAT KEEP THE TORCH LIT OUT THERE!!!!
> *


I hope the brotherhood we all share stays that way because it seems like compared to a lot of other places it's very unique because there is alot of jelous and hatred. It just seems like if your not in the same club your not suppossed to kick it and Colorado doesn't view things that way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:55 PM~12548799
> *I bet it would have been close to it . It shouldnt cost that much but it does out east
> *


sounds reasonable but now you know so you can apply that knowledge later in the future when you need it. I'm real big on trying things myself maybe thats why my car isn't the nicest but oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 10:52 PM~12548781
> *At the time i wasnt messing with floors or metal work on bodys i just learned afterwards cuz nobody wanted to work on my 64 floor so jose taught me that
> *


If I could have a job doin 64 floors all day- I would be knoccin em out and become rich. The hardest floor I think I have done was on a 73 SS elcamino--- it was a one piece replacement-- and I could nto get that muthafucca in tha car. It was awful tryin to make it happen- I was so close to slicin it into 2 pieces jus to get in in tha damn thing- but after a little fuccin around I got it--then i quit for the day and came bac to it the day after :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HERES SOME THROW BACKSFROM MY COLORADO DAYS..........* :biggrin: 


























*GOODTIMES COLORADO EST IN 2005, THOSE WERE SOME GOODTIMES HOMIE!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 11:58 PM~12548820
> *If I could have a job doin 64 floors all day- I would be knoccin em out and become rich. The hardest floor I think I have done was on a 73 SS elcamino--- it was a one piece replacement-- and I could nto get that muthafucca in tha car. It was awful tryin to make it happen- I was so close to slicin it into 2 pieces jus to get in in tha damn thing- but after a little fuccin around I got it--then i quit for the day and came bac to it the day after :biggrin:
> *


I have to do some floor work on my 59 but they don't sell alot of pieces for it like they do the 63-64.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well swiph if i would have known about you a year ago you probably would have took some of my money instead of me having to go so far away


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:55 PM~12548801
> *I hope the brotherhood we all share stays that way because it seems like compared to a lot of other places it's very unique because there is alot of jelous and hatred. It just seems like if your not in the same club your not suppossed to kick it and Colorado doesn't view things that way
> *


*ITS GONNA TAKE ALL OF YOU HOMIE.......WISH YOU VATOS THE BEST AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 12:02 AM~12548856
> *ITS GONNA TAKE ALL OF YOU HOMIE.......WISH YOU VATOS THE BEST AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn right and happy new years to all the GOODTIMERS over there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 10:59 PM~12548833
> *I have to do some floor work on my 59 but they don't sell alot of pieces for it like they do the 63-64.
> *


HANDMADE is somethin to be pROud of Larry-- I did some floors in an old 63 Mercedes and I had to hand make every inch of em- 
THAT WAS A MONEY JOB RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 12:04 AM~12548874
> *HANDMADE is somethin to be pROud of Larry-- I did some floors in an old 63 Mercedes and I had to hand make every inch of em-
> THAT WAS A MONEY JOB RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


thats right and when I get to that point if I can't buy it I guess I'm gonna have to figure it out on how to make it I think I'll be just fine


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548850
> *Well swiph if i would have known about you a year ago you probably would have took some of my money instead of me having to go so far away
> *



:tears: What a shame






























:biggrin: - Jus keep me in mind next time


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out guys i got to work tomorrow freezing my ass off to pay bills and try to build these cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 29 2008, 12:07 AM~12548898
> *I'm out guys i got to work tomorrow freezing my ass off to pay bills and try to build these cars
> *


I'm at work right now :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12548883
> *thats right and when I get to that point if I can't buy it I guess I'm gonna have to figure it out on how to make it I think I'll be just fine
> *


I know your floors cant be that bad-- so you should have plenty there to work with.

All you need is some body hammers-- a few different sizes of square tube- a few different sizes of round tube- and you will be jus fine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 12:09 AM~12548920
> *I know your floors cant be that bad-- so you should have plenty there to work with.
> 
> All you need is some body hammers-- a few different sizes of square tube- a few different sizes of round tube- and you will be jus fine
> *


na it's not that bad I can buy most of the pieces I need the only piece I didn't see for sale was the gas tank braces


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:16 PM~12548964
> *na it's not that bad I can buy most of the pieces I need the only piece I didn't see for sale was the gas tank braces
> *


SHIT-- you'll be cool-- sounds like its jus some minimal shit....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 12:18 AM~12548984
> *SHIT-- you'll be cool-- sounds like its jus some minimal shit....
> *


Yeah I'll bust a move on it homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Swiph do you know a cat who just opened a hydraulic shop in Denver I can't remember the name of the shop but this guys name is Terell??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 11:20 PM~12549001
> *Hey Swiph do you know a cat who just opened a hydraulic shop in Denver I can't remember the name of the shop but this guys name is Terell??
> *


NAW- never even heard of a TERELL doin anything in Denver-- besides runnin for TDs and gettin hurt :biggrin: 
Wheres it suppose to be-- whats he fuccin with-- whats he built- how did you hear about it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 12:28 AM~12549066
> *NAW- never even heard of a TERELL doin anything in Denver-- besides runnin for TDs and gettin hurt :biggrin:
> Wheres it suppose to be-- whats he fuccin with-- whats he built- how did you hear about it??
> *


na just wondering man I forgot the fucking name of the place I was just gonna ask what kind of person he is


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Colorado!!!! Just Rollin thru, b4 I go to bed. Hope everyone had a good weekend!!! Talk to everyone tomorrow :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2008, 12:08 AM~12548903
> *I'm at work right now :cheesy:
> *



You're ALWAYS at work...they got a bed and a tv there somewhere for you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 28 2008, 11:57 PM~12549257
> *Wuz up Colorado!!!! Just Rollin thru, b4 I go to bed. Hope everyone had a good weekend!!! Talk to everyone tomorrow :wave:  :wave:
> *


*I am disappointed in you Izzy! :angry: 











You didn 't do any shit talking about the bROncos :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 29 2008, 01:24 AM~12549442
> *I am disappointed in you Izzy! :angry:
> You didn 't do any shit talking about the bROncos :cheesy:
> *



There ain't much to say...we got it handed to us  :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

We need to see some shit like this in THE MILE HIGH :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is a gangsta ass 3 wheel


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 29 2008, 12:24 AM~12549442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 29 2008, 06:29 AM~12550006
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Time to head to the airport.........going to the 702 to find me my next baby mama :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 29 2008, 01:05 AM~12549327
> *You're ALWAYS at work...they got a bed and a tv there somewhere for you?
> *


I know it sux already but at least I have a job I guess


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 29 2008, 01:37 AM~12548665
> *You probably saw it in person
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 29 2008, 07:08 AM~12550087
> *Time to head to the airport.........going to the 702 to find me my next baby mama :biggrin:
> *


I know sometimes your internet dont be workin perfect all the time out there-- so I saved you some time Sean so you dont have to be searchin
take ya pic :biggrin: 
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972818316.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972817414.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972817310.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972815814.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972811629.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972809304.html 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up peeps!!!  It was a dissapointing sunday for some of us, but to be honest im not even surprised!!!  Anywayz luvin' the car Ivan can't wait to see it in person... and im glad everyone is gettin' into the hoppin' game a lil' bit!!!! To say the least '09 is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 29 2008, 01:24 AM~12549442
> *I am disappointed in you Izzy! :angry:
> You didn 't do any shit talking about the bROncos :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Im dissapointed too!!! I thought you were gonna be the 1st one on here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO OTHER THAN THE WEATHER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 29 2008, 01:01 PM~12551444
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO OTHER THAN THE WEATHER
> *


The weather ain't even that bad up here!!! I was out in shorts today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2008, 12:11 PM~12551521
> *The weather ain't even that bad up here!!! I was out in shorts today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nice weather here in La Junta also I'm walking around the same way I do in the summer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

i KNOW ALOT OF FOOLS BE HATIN ON LONGER TRAILIN ARMS- SO HERES A PIC WITH THE OLD STOC REAR SUSPENSION 75 INCH CAR HERE-- THIS MUTHAFUCCA STILL GETS IT.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 01:44 PM~12551716
> *i KNOW ALOT OF FOOLS BE HATIN ON LONGER TRAILIN ARMS- SO HERES A PIC WITH THE OLD STOC REAR SUSPENSION 75 INCH CAR HERE-- THIS MUTHAFUCCA STILL GETS IT.
> 
> 
> ...



After the bomb Swiph we are building something like that! :biggrin: No weight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 29 2008, 12:50 PM~12551756
> *After the bomb weight!!!!!!!!!
> *


These 2 words are never used in the same sentence  weight is fake-- aint if you need weight to get where you want-- then jus put down the welder and the switch.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 01:44 PM~12551716
> *i KNOW ALOT OF FOOLS BE HATIN ON LONGER TRAILIN ARMS- SO HERES A PIC WITH THE OLD STOC REAR SUSPENSION 75 INCH CAR HERE-- THIS MUTHAFUCCA STILL GETS IT.
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a fan of the xtra long lowers myself!!! Some of the trailing arms are close to the front of the cars!!! :biggrin: but this car right here swangs!!! BMH be doin' it!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 12:46 PM~12551344
> *I know sometimes your internet dont be workin perfect all the time out there-- so I saved you some time Sean so you dont have to be searchin
> take ya pic  :biggrin:
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ers/972818316.html
> ...




You know damn well none of them bitches look like that when they get to your room. I ain't speakin from experience or nothin...I'm just sayin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 29 2008, 01:02 PM~12551839
> *You know damn well none of them bitches look like that when they get to your room. I'm speakin from plenty of experience... You hear what Im sayin
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 02:06 PM~12551855
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *



Yea...thats what I mean to say :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHAT UP EVERYONE, BEEN OUT OF TOWN FOR A WHILE FOR THE HOLIDAYS! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS! *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 29 2008, 01:45 PM~12552121
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE, BEEN OUT OF TOWN FOR A WHILE FOR THE HOLIDAYS! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS!
> *


I thought I was gonna get a lil green truc this year- now I know for sure Santas not real :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 01:53 PM~12552197
> *I thought I was gonna get a lil green truc  this year- now I know for sure Santas not real :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
MAYBE HE'S JUST RUNNING LATE!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 29 2008, 02:01 PM~12552260
> *:biggrin:
> MAYBE HE'S JUST RUNNING LATE!
> *


Ill keep my fingers cROsssed-- it sure would ne nice :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 02:01 PM~12551828
> *These 2 words are never used in the same sentence    weight is fake--  aint if you need weight to get where you want-- then jus put down the welder and the switch.
> *



Yup Yup. I couldent agree more!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ELYSIAN PARK ALL DAY...........GOTTA LOVE THE LIFESTYLE*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 04:50 PM~12553005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN ******- we gott bump this topic its so dead. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up* ROLLERZ*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 29 2008, 08:28 PM~12555256
> *DAMN ******- we gott bump this topic its so dead. :angry:
> *


hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up colorado?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 29 2008, 10:22 PM~12555891
> *whats up colorado?
> *


We were thinking the same thing.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 29 2008, 09:24 PM~12555917
> *We were thinking the same thing.
> *


great minds think alike Jr..... LOL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 29 2008, 10:29 PM~12555977
> *great minds think alike Jr..... LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 29 2008, 09:20 PM~12555869
> *hit me up when you get a chance.
> *


I didnt save your number that day for some reason-- can you PM me wit it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 29 2008, 12:24 AM~12549442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are funny!!! :biggrin: I was wit my family yesterday that came from outta town so I couldn't watch the whole game :angry: 


Then I get on here at work to let ya'll know the *DONKEY'S SUCK!!!!*
And they blocked the website!!!!! :angry: :angry: 

Ain't that a Bitch
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


But anywayz........ wuz up Big Sean and Fes Dogg??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE--

SEAN where the hooker pics :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 03:43 AM~12558493
> *DAMN- ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE--
> 
> SEAN where the hooker pics :biggrin:
> *


x2 Sean :dunno:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 02:43 AM~12558493
> *DAMN- ITS FUCCIN DEAD IN HERE--
> 
> SEAN where the hooker pics :biggrin:
> *


Its still dead-- SEAN- Im still waitin on pic :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus saw this in the WHATS GHETTO topic--
It had me laughin my ass off- SO I thought Id post it up in here so yall could laugh to-- well thats if anyone even comes in this topic anymore :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

PM sent SWIPH


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 01:05 PM~12561102
> *I jus saw this in the WHATS GHETTO topic--
> It had me laughin my ass off- SO I thought Id post it up in here so yall could laugh to-- well thats if anyone even comes in this topic anymore :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 11:39 AM~12560437
> *Its still dead-- SEAN- Im still waitin on pic  :angry:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 29 2008, 10:31 PM~12556765
> *You guys are funny!!! :biggrin:  I was wit my family yesterday that came from outta town so I couldn't watch the whole game :angry:
> Then I get on here at work to let ya'll know the<span style='color:blue'> Broncos fire longtime coach Shanahan
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 30 2008, 03:29 PM~12562155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 04:02 PM~12562452
> *LET ME REFRESH YOUR MEMORY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 03:49 PM~12562300
> *Broncos fire longtime coach Shanahan
> The blockbuster of the coaching season just came in: The Denver Broncos fired Mike Shanahan.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well you guys have had the same coach for what....14yrs.

We're on coach number???


20......hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 04:49 PM~12562300
> *Broncos fire longtime coach Shanahan
> The blockbuster of the coaching season just came in: The Denver Broncos fired Mike Shanahan.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just seen that!!! damn... I figured he would've just stepped down!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 03:05 PM~12561102
> *I jus saw this in the WHATS GHETTO topic--
> It had me laughin my ass off- SO I thought Id post it up in here so yall could laugh to-- well thats if anyone even comes in this topic anymore :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Is that santas new ride. :biggrin: I see the presents wrapped and stuck under the generator, Oh wait thats the tail lights. :biggrin: That car must be from florida. It's the newest donk coming to ya for 09. Generators and a/c units are replacing t/v monitors.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 04:03 PM~12562463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 04:49 PM~12562300
> *Broncos fire longtime coach Shanahan
> The blockbuster of the coaching season just came in: The Denver Broncos fired Mike Shanahan.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

Oh shit


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9008898...llapse?MSNHPHMA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 30 2008, 05:30 PM~12562666
> *http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9008898...llapse?MSNHPHMA
> *


It needed to happen...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2008, 05:36 PM~12562694
> *It needed to happen...
> *



Last year...


I'd like to thank him for the two ships though. It was fun while it lasted but like barak says, its time for change.

We'll probably have a couple shitty seasons comin up but it'll all be worth it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 30 2008, 04:47 PM~12562761
> *Last year...
> I'd like to thank him for the two ships though. It was fun while it lasted but like barak says, its time for change.
> 
> ...


WELL-- I dont really give a fuc about the ships-- but those were definetly some good nights of partyin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 30 2008, 05:47 PM~12562761
> *Last year...
> I'd like to thank him for the two ships though. It was fun while it lasted but like barak says, its time for change.
> 
> ...


Yeah itz time to rebuild but everyone knows it's a young team... It will be worth it!!!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

two years ago it should have happen.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I think if the new coach focuses on Defense in the off season, and we can keep a couple RB's healthy, we might actually have a decent team next year....I heard the schedule is gonna be really tough though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12565356
> *whats up buddy
> *


*Getting ready to post more pics from Mr. Fisheye of last weekend in Burque :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 PM~12565400
> *Getting ready to post more pics from Mr. Fisheye of last weekend in Burque :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*THE FAMOUS FLAMMING DR.PEPPERS....CHURCHED UP BY FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *ROLLERZ_47, impala63, RO4LIFE 719


What's ood Tone, JR, and Chizzuukk!

Getting ready to go to AG's in a min, who's down? :biggrin: *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 09:39 PM~12565554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont burn the counter 2marrow night :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 PM~12565666
> *dont burn the counter 2marrow night  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 PM~12565666
> *dont burn the counter 2marrow night  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 09:54 PM~12565766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE THE COUNTER HOLDING UP SEAN!!! :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12565449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RenzO looks like hes debatin if he should take this one or not :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 09:55 PM~12565789
> *RenzO looks like hes debatin if he should take this one or not :biggrin:
> *


I WAS TRYING NOT TO DROP ANY ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:57 PM~12565808
> *I WAS TRYING NOT TO DROP ANY ON THE FLOOR!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:57 PM~12565808
> *I WAS TRYING NOT TO DROP ANY ON THE FLOOR!!!
> *



I can tell by the look on your face that it sure wasnt the first one- so Im sure you had very good reason to be concentrating so hard huh :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 09:58 PM~12565816
> *I can tell by the look on your face that it sure wasnt the first one- so Im sure you had very good reason to be concentrating so hard huh :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: ..all we heard all night was " I AINT EVEN BUZZED" :biggrin: 



LOL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 10:46 PM~12565664
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZ_47, impala63, RO4LIFE 719
> What's ood Tone, JR, and Chizzuukk!
> 
> ...


Whats up Sean?Have a Happy and Safe New Years to you and all your
RO CREW. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 10:25 PM~12565333
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Top Shelf on da tha left woulda been me ALL DAY!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12566204
> *Top Shelf on da tha left woulda been me ALL DAY!
> *


You can have the cROwn ROyal-- Ill stic to my WILD TURK :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 11:58 PM~12566443
> *You can have the cROwn ROyal-- Ill stic to my WILD TURK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Deal


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up Jay!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 31 2008, 12:00 AM~12566466
> *What up Jay!
> *



WHATS GOOD BROTHER?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12566462
> *Deal
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 31 2008, 12:00 AM~12566466
> *What up Jay!
> *



YOU COMING DOWN FOR NEW YEARS?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Dec 31 2008, 12:04 AM~12566500
> *YOU COMING DOWN FOR NEW YEARS?
> *



Not this year bRO...have to work at the club


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY NIKKA..........HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck Sean you look fuckd up in that pic :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and I would also like to wish all the CO riders and everyone else that visits the Colorado topic a happy and safe NEW YEAR


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:58 AM~12566443
> *You can have the cROwn ROyal-- Ill stic to my WILD TURK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Would you deliver that pizza to me, Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 31 2008, 12:28 AM~12567156
> *Would you deliver that pizza to me, Thanks. :biggrin:
> *


Its past my curfew :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 02:13 AM~12567400
> *Its past my curfew :biggrin:
> *



On lockdown


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHA, I dont even remember saying that :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565847
> *Whats up Sean?Have a Happy and Safe New Years to you and all your
> RO CREW. :biggrin:
> *


*Gracias Big Dawg. MOST HATED should come to Pueblo and party with us :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:43 AM~12567502
> *BWAHAHAHA, I dont even remember saying that :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think that was part of his point :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 30 2008, 11:36 PM~12566770
> *MY NIKKA..........HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS !!!! :biggrin:
> *


*You too Carnal  Maybe next new year's we can GO LIVE if you move back!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 01:46 AM~12567517
> *I think that was part of his point  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 09:35 PM~12565502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is SEVERED TIES in the New Mexico topic. Cool ass dude for real.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:48 AM~12567526
> *This is SEVERED TIES in the New Mexico topic. Cool ass dude for real.
> *



Hes a MINI TRUCCER- what else would you expect ***** :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 09:43 PM~12565622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Look like a couple of convicts :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:51 AM~12567536
> *Look like a couple of convicts :cheesy:
> *



WHat do you mean LOOKS LIKE- 

YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, SIKSIX


 ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA WHAT!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2008, 09:34 PM~12565490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's Mr. Fisheye in the middle. Another down ass dude!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:53 AM~12567541
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, SIKSIX
> 
> 
> THATS HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:54 AM~12567543
> *That's Mr. Fisheye in the middle. Another down ass dude!
> *



you can sure tell it aint him takin this blurry ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 01:55 AM~12567549
> *you can sure tell it aint him takin this blurry ass pic  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, it was his wife  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 02:53 AM~12567541
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, SIKSIX
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 02:17 AM~12567654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :uh: Nice carpet :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 02:23 AM~12567664
> * :uh: Nice carpet :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 02:45 AM~12567511
> *Gracias Big Dawg. MOST HATED should come to Pueblo and party with us :biggrin:
> *


weres the party at?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 02:45 AM~12567511
> *Gracias Big Dawg. MOST HATED should come to Pueblo and party with us :biggrin:
> *


Thanks but homie has a little party set up for tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2008, 06:34 AM~12568013
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 02:23 AM~12567664
> * :uh: Nice carpet :cheesy:
> *


*COMMON PERRO...............*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:46 AM~12567518
> *You too Carnal   Maybe next new year's we can GO LIVE if you move back!
> *


  *YA SAVEZ........*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 03:23 AM~12567664
> * :uh: Nice carpet :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 04:04 AM~12567753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 31 2008, 12:03 PM~12569652
> *COMMON PERRO...............
> *


its all good homie ,you know whats up perro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:23 AM~12569765
> *
> *



All this winkin is gettin me worried :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOODTIMES 505 DOIN IT .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:27 PM~12569792
> *All this winkin is gettin me worried :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: THE WHOLE 505 IS WORRIED ,YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:31 AM~12569817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA- I cant believe how cheap that car went for--- that was a smokin deal  :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:33 PM~12569838
> *YA- I cant believe how cheap that car went for--- that was a smokin deal    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:32 AM~12569834
> *:biggrin: THE WHOLE 505  IS WORRIED ,YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE :biggrin:
> *


THe way I said I was worried about all the winkin you be doin- I wouldnt be to pROud of-- and if the whole 505 knows about it-- then Id be movin.
I guess you didnt get my joke

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:37 PM~12569866
> *THe way I said I was worried about all the winkin you be doin- I wouldnt be to pROud of-- and if the whole 505 knows about it-- then Id be movin.
> I guess you didnt get my joke
> 
> ...


I STILL DONT GET IT :angry: BUT IM PRETTY PROUD OF SHAKING UP THE 505 , WHY WOULD I MOVE WHEN I GOT THE 505 ON LOCK. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:35 AM~12569850
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



I wanna see a pic of it on the bumper by the end of the day--- no time to practice :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:40 PM~12569896
> *I wanna see a pic of it on the bumper by the end of the day--- no time to practice :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON THE WAY , WONT HAVE IT THERE TILL FRI ,AND I WONT BE HOME FROM L.A TILL MON , THE HOMIES WILL BE SMASHING BUMPER ON SUNDAY FORSURE , :biggrin: SO YOU THINK ITS WIEGHTED TOO?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:43 AM~12569916
> *ITS ON THE WAY , WONT HAVE IT THERE TILL FRI ,AND I WONT BE HOME FROM L.A TILL MON , THE HOMIES WILL BE SMASHING BUMPER ON SUNDAY FORSURE ,  :biggrin: SO YOU THINK ITS WIEGHTED TOO?
> *


DAWG-- dont get into the weight thing-- cause whether you wanna admit it or not-- we both know that lac was weighted- I aint no ROokie at this-- and that bitch was floatin way to hard.. I mean especialy with those long ass trailin arms-- it takes alot to get a car up with the suspension set up like that-- Maybe your boy that built it for you jus didnt wanna admit it TO EVEN YOU-- but ANYBODY THAT SEES THAT CAR HOP- CAN SEE PLAIN AS DAY-- THAT ITS WEIGHTED. It could have jus been hidden real good-- I mean you was willin to bet 5 stax on it-- so i jus take that as if it was in the frame ALL WRAPPED UP.. I mean- Ive bet on plenty of things that were bullshit-- but I knew theycouldnt be pROved- so I wasnt trippin-- and thats all you was doin IMO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 12:51 PM~12569979
> *DAWG-- dont get into the weight thing-- cause whether you wanna admit it or not-- we both know that lac was weighted- I aint no ROokie at this-- and that bitch was floatin way to hard.. I mean especialy with those long ass trailin arms-- it takes alot to get a car up with the suspension set up like that-- Maybe your boy that built it for you jus didnt wanna admit it TO EVEN YOU-- but ANYBODY THAT SEES THAT CAR HOP- CAN SEE PLAIN AS DAY-- THAT ITS WEIGHTED. It could have jus been hidden real good-- I mean you was willin to bet 5 stax on it-- so i jus take that as if it was in the frame ALL WRAPPED UP.. I mean- Ive bet on plenty of things that were bullshit-- but  I knew theycouldnt be pROved- so I wasnt trippin-- and thats all you was doin IMO
> *


SO WHAT ABOUT TRAVIESO ,YOU THINK ITS WIEGHTED?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 12:00 PM~12570059
> *SO WHAT ABOUT TRAVIESO ,YOU THINK ITS WIEGHTED?
> *



DAMN- jus avoided all that on the lac huh :biggrin: 
whats in the trunk of Travieso??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope everybody has a safe night watch out for them hoota's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2008, 12:13 PM~12570160
> *I hope everybody has a safe night watch out for them hoota's
> *



Ill be right here in my own livin ROom-- safe and sound :biggrin: 

You be careful tonight homie-- and that goes for your family as well.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Dec 31 2008, 11:03 AM~12569652
> *COMMON PERRO...............
> *


*No disrespect to the GT placa, but seriously look at that foos carpet. Looks like something out of the 80's :biggrin: I was clowning the carpet, not the plaque. I have mad respect for GOOD TIMES Carnal, I thought you knew.  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado. Everybody Be safe tonight!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 12:42 PM~12570349
> *No disrespect to the GT placa, but seriously look at that foos carpet. Looks like something out of the 80's :biggrin: I was clowning the carpet, not the plaque. I have mad respect for GOOD TIMES Carnal, I thought you knew.
> *


*DIDNT EVEN TAKE IT LIKE THAT HOMIE.....*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Everyone be safe tonight!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 31 2008, 01:16 PM~12570180
> *Ill be right here in my own livin ROom-- safe and sound :biggrin:
> 
> You be careful tonight homie-- and that goes for your family as well.
> *


I'm at work so I'm safe until midnight :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY! *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 31 2008, 01:42 PM~12570349
> *No disrespect to the GT placa, but seriously look at that foos carpet. Looks like something out of the 80's :biggrin: I was clowning the carpet, not the plaque. I have mad respect for GOOD TIMES Carnal, I thought you knew.
> *


 :0 DAMM IM GONNA HAV TO TELL THSES FOOS HERE AT THE , BEACH FRONT HOTEL TO UPDATE THERE CARPET AND SHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 07:36 PM~12573646
> *:0 DAMM IM GONNA HAV TO TELL THSES FOOS HERE AT THE , BEACH FRONT HOTEL TO UPDATE THERE CARPET AND SHIT
> *


I thought it was a fROnt door rug actualy-- but now it all makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 31 2008, 11:32 AM~12569834
> *:biggrin: THE WHOLE 505  IS WORRIED ,YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE :biggrin:
> *


WORRIED ABOUT WHAT!!!! :dunno:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2008, 08:57 PM~12573777
> *WORRIED ABOUT WHAT!!!! :dunno:
> *


GOODTIMES, TAKING OVER THE HOP SCENE , I DONT THINK YOU GOT A HOPPER SO IT DOESNT APPLY TO YOU.  WERE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Ruben?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

time to get drunk CO :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!! Hope everyone has fun and is safe tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS-- and MY R.O. FAMILY.

HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVIN A SAFE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















1st post of 2009 in the coloRadO topic- by ya boy SWIPHSTYLES :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 12:16 AM~12575224
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS-- and MY R.O. FAMILY.
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVIN A SAFE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEARS 
Colorado :wave:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 31 2008, 09:24 PM~12573979
> *Whats up Ruben?
> *


whats up chris, happy new year

happy new year colorado, im fd up right now


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jan 1 2009, 02:48 AM~12575585
> *whats up chris, happy new year
> 
> happy  new year colorado, im fd up right now
> *


i meant jr


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR COLORADO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well 2008 is gone! Its been a mixed year for me. I been through allot of bad this year like 3 of my lil homies going bacc to the pen, My aunt dieing as well as other family issues but for me the good out weighed the bad by far. This last year i have gotten the chance to reconnect with my primo after too many years of separation, Ive made ALLOT of money :biggrin: , I got the bomb of my dreams and started working on it, i stayed out of jail for a full year for the first time in years and i have gotten the chance to meet and get to know some good vatos on this site. Heres wishing that 2009 brings myself and all the rest of you ryders many more good times then bad.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope everyone had a safe New Year's!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 04:17 AM~12575822
> *Well 2008 is gone! Its been a mixed year for me. I been through allot of bad this year like 3 of my lil homies going bacc to the pen, My aunt dieing as well as other family issues but for me the good out weighed the bad by far. This last year i have gotten the chance to reconnect with my primo after too many years of separation, Ive made ALLOT of money :biggrin: , I got the bomb of my dreams and started working on it, i stayed out of jail for a full year for the first time in years and i have gotten the chance to meet and get to know some good vatos on this site. Heres wishing that 2009 brings myself and all the rest of you ryders many more good times then bad.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS COLORADO HOMIES!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 03:17 AM~12575822
> *Well 2008 is gone! Its been a mixed year for me. I been through allot of bad this year like 3 of my lil homies going bacc to the pen, My aunt dieing as well as other family issues but for me the good out weighed the bad by far. This last year i have gotten the chance to reconnect with my primo after too many years of separation, Ive made ALLOT of money :biggrin: , I got the bomb of my dreams and started working on it, i stayed out of jail for a full year for the first time in years and i have gotten the chance to meet and get to know some good vatos on this site. Heres wishing that 2009 brings myself and all the rest of you ryders many more good times then bad.
> *



Happy New years bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2009, 10:16 AM~12576568
> *Hope everyone had a safe New Year's!!!
> *


Nappy new years my ***** Fes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 1 2009, 10:58 AM~12576758
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS COLORADO HOMIES!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Happy New years *****--- hope to see yain here alot more than I did this pas year-- seems like you disapeared :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLORADO IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY IS STILL SLEEPIN :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's time to get to work Colorado so we can hit them streets this spring and summer and fall fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 12:05 PM~12576785
> *Nappy new years my ***** Fes
> *


Nappy new years??? Damn :roflmao: Nappy new years to you too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2009, 04:59 PM~12578054
> *It's time to get to work Colorado so we can hit them streets this spring and summer and fall fuck it :cheesy:
> *


Itz been time... :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2009, 04:59 PM~12578054
> *It's time to get to work Colorado so we can hit them streets this spring and summer and fall fuck it :cheesy:
> *


yes it is


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TONE? ARE YOU BARELY WAKIN UP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:10 PM~12578841
> *WHATS UP TONE? ARE YOU BARELY WAKIN UP
> *


I KNOW IM READY TO GO BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME OUR 2 NEWEST MEMBERS TO THE ROLLERZ FAMILY.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 06:10 PM~12578841
> *WHATS UP TONE? ARE YOU BARELY WAKIN UP
> *


 :yes: : :biggrin: yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 06:14 PM~12578859
> *I KNOW IM READY TO GO BACK TO SLEEP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 1 2009, 07:17 PM~12578873
> *:yes:  : :biggrin: yes:
> *



:roflmao: I WOKE AROUND 230 OR SO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

you know itz going to be a good 2009....


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 06:18 PM~12578881
> *:roflmao:  I WOKE AROUND 230 OR SO
> *


damnnnnnn. u should of been ridin ur 50 2day..it was nice out.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 1 2009, 07:19 PM~12578893
> *you know itz going to be a good 2009....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 1 2009, 07:20 PM~12578899
> *damnnnnnn. u should of been ridin ur 50 2day..it was nice out.
> *



OH I DID :biggrin: IM THINKIN ABOUT GOIN OUT RIDING AGAIN, BUT THIS TIME ILL NEED A HELMET


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 06:21 PM~12578911
> *OH I DID :biggrin:  IM THINKIN ABOUT GOIN OUT RIDING AGAIN, BUT THIS TIME ILL NEED A HELMET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:21 PM~12578911
> *OH I DID :biggrin:  IM THINKIN ABOUT GOIN OUT RIDING AGAIN, BUT THIS TIME ILL NEED A HELMET
> *


THANKS FOR THE INVITE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:29 PM~12578972
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE
> *


 :uh: I CALLED YOU ******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:31 PM~12578987
> *:uh:  I WANT YOU ******
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:33 PM~12579005
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:34 PM~12579011
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHO DID YOU RIDE WITH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:35 PM~12579018
> *:biggrin:
> WHO DID YOU RIDE WITH
> *


JUST ME I WAS SUPPOSED TO MEET UP WITH TONE AND LEO BUT I DIDNT RIDE ALL THE WAY ACROSS TOWN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:39 PM~12579055
> *JUST ME I WAS SUPPOSED TO MEET UP WITH TONE AND LEO BUT I DIDNT RIDE ALL THE WAY ACROSS TOWN
> *


IF I WASNT IN A COMA I WOULD HAVE RODE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:43 PM~12579086
> *IF I WASNT IN A COMA I WOULD HAVE RODE
> *



SUMBODY MUST OF SLIPPED YOU SUM NYQUIL OR SLEEPING PILLS :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:44 PM~12579106
> *SUMBODY MUST OF SLIPPED YOU SUM NYQUIL OR SLEEPING PILLS :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT HAVE. WHAT TIME DID YOU LEAVE LAST NIGHT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:47 PM~12579131
> *MIGHT HAVE. WHAT TIME DID YOU LEAVE LAST NIGHT
> *



I THINK 430 I WAS DRUNK :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:49 PM~12579141
> *I THINK 430 I WAS DRUNK  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I PAST OUT IN THE CAR ON THE WAY HOME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:54 PM~12579180
> *:biggrin: I PAST OUT IN THE CAR ON THE WAY HOME
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGoQ4kq-DAw


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 07:58 PM~12579216
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGoQ4kq-DAw
> *


DOES THAT MEAN WHAT I THINK IT DOES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:10 PM~12579327
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR CO
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Watchin some college football...you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:13 PM~12579369
> *Watchin some college football...you?
> *



WATCHIN THE WORLD SERIES OF POKER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:16 PM~12579383
> *WATCHIN THE WORLD SERIES OF POKER
> *


We should get a game going after the next meeting. $20 buy in??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:18 PM~12579404
> *We should get a game going after the next meeting. $20 buy in??
> *


im down


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:18 PM~12579404
> *We should get a game going after the next meeting. $20 buy in??
> *



SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, AND I KNOW RALPH IS DOWN AINT YOU BUDDY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool...let everyone else know so we can get it started and finish before SWIPH'S CURFEW!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:19 PM~12579415
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, AND I KNOW RALPH IS DOWN  AINT YOU BUDDY
> *


yuuup!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12579429
> *Cool...let everyone else know so we can get it started and finish before SWIPH'S CURFEW!
> *


are we gonna have a 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12579430
> *yuuup!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


WHO ELSE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12579429
> *Cool...let everyone else know so we can get it started and finish before SWIPH'S CURFEW!
> *



HE MIGHT HAVE TO STAY HOME THAT MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:23 PM~12579453
> *HE MIGHT HAVE TO STAY HOME THAT MEETING :biggrin:
> *


or take a cab


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:22 PM~12579442
> *are we gonna have a 1st 2nd and 3rd
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW MANY PLAYERS! IF NOT WE COULD PLAY A NICE GAME OF IN BETWEEN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:24 PM~12579475
> *DEPENDS ON HOW MANY PLAYERS! IF NOT WE COULD PLAY A NICE GAME OF  IN BETWEEN*


THOSE TITTIES??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:26 PM~12579499
> *THOSE TITTIES??
> *



LETS GO TO AG'S


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12579526
> *LETS GO TO AG'S
> *


ILL FALL ASLEEP WITH THEM IN MY FACE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:30 PM~12579538
> *ILL FALL ASLEEP WITH THEM IN MY FACE
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:31 PM~12579552
> *:roflmao:
> *


YOU GOING TO BEARS STILL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:33 PM~12579571
> *YOU GOING TO BEARS STILL
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats in Between??


Lets see how many are down...if its only like 5 or 6 then WINNER TAKE ALL!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 08:39 PM~12579636
> *Whats in Between??
> Lets see how many are down...if its only like 5 or 6 then WINNER TAKE ALL!
> *


I ASKED HIM THE SAME THING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I think just straight Tejas Hold Em...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2009, 05:38 PM~12578661
> *Nappy new years??? Damn  :roflmao: Nappy new years to you too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ya- that goes out to all my nappy ******--
jus fuccin wit ya-- I DONT pROof read shit-- if I catch it I catch it-- it jus turned out that one was ind of funny :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 1 2009, 06:19 PM~12578893
> *you know itz going to be a good 2009....
> 
> 
> ...


You should have atleast photoshopped that shit and put some OLD E in his hand :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 06:43 PM~12579086
> *IF I WASNT IN A COMA I WOULD HAVE RODE
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 1 2009, 06:39 PM~12578674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 1 2009, 07:23 PM~12579453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might not be no reason to if the meetings at my house :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2009, 09:00 PM~12579860
> *
> *


I JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK LAST NIGHT. SO IM GETTING THE URGE MORE AND MORE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 08:53 PM~12579783
> *You should have atleast photoshopped that shit and put some OLD E in his hand :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE LUCKY THAT, THAT WAS IN HIS HAND


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12579938
> *WHATS UP JAY
> *



HOLY SANTA CLAUS SHIT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12579933
> *I JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK LAST NIGHT. SO IM GETTING THE URGE MORE AND MORE
> *


Right on homie keep us posted oh and what did you do to the frame


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2009, 08:23 PM~12579453
> *HE MIGHT HAVE TO STAY HOME THAT MEETING :biggrin:
> *



You bring him down and ill take cuzz bacc up by his curfew so yall dont have to cut ya game short. By the way anybody when is the next meeting?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2009, 09:12 PM~12580000
> *Right on homie keep us posted oh and what did you do to the frame
> *


THEY DID SOME MORE REINFORCEMENT AND STARTED THE RACK. NOW JUST HAVE TO FINISH SMOOTHING IT AND PAINT IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 09:34 PM~12580212
> *You bring him down and ill take cuzz bacc up by his curfew so yall dont have to cut ya game short. By the way anybody when is the next meeting?
> *


IM THINKING ON THE 25TH NOT SURE. CHUCK WILL KNOW FOR SURE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 1 2009, 09:11 PM~12579990
> *HOLY SANTA CLAUS SHIT
> *


YOUR NOT A DR. YOUR A BIG FAT CURLY HEADED FUCK!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:39 PM~12580271
> *YOUR NOT A DR. YOUR A BIG FAT CURLY HEADED FUCK!!!
> *



WANNA DO KARATE IN THE GARAGE?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580328
> *WANNA DO KARATE IN THE GARAGE?
> *


YUUUPP!!!
I FORGOT TO ASK YOU, DO YOU LIKE GUACAMOLE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:38 PM~12580262
> *IM THINKING ON THE 25TH NOT SURE. CHUCK WILL KNOW FOR SURE
> *


Cool :biggrin: I just tried to call my primo. Do you know if his phone is working again?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 09:45 PM~12580341
> *Cool :biggrin: I just tried to call my primo. Do you know if his phone is working again?
> *


NO ITS STILL BROKE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:50 PM~12580389
> *NO ITS STILL BROKE
> *



Shitty :angry: Thanks for the info though. Now i wont be calling him 8 or 9 times getting pissed off thinking he is ignoring me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 08:38 PM~12580254
> *THEY DID SOME MORE REINFORCEMENT AND STARTED THE RACK. NOW JUST HAVE TO FINISH SMOOTHING IT AND PAINT IT
> *



I wanna see pic of it IN METAL-- 
THAT MEANS BEFORE THE PAINT GOES ON RALPH-- or anything else-- BARE METAL *****


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 08:53 PM~12580426
> *Shitty :angry:  Thanks for the info though. Now i wont be calling him 8 or 9 times getting pissed off thinking he is ignoring me
> *


I CALL HIM 8 or 9 times an hour and jus say fuc it - if hes ignorin me- hes gonna have to keep doin it :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 09:57 PM~12580462
> *I wanna see pic of it IN METAL--
> THAT MEANS BEFORE THE PAINT GOES ON RALPH-- or anything else-- BARE METAL *****
> *


WHY. THE GUY THATS BUILDING IT HAS BUILT SOME OF THE BEST SHOW CARS OUT OF COLORADO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 09:58 PM~12580482
> *I CALL HIM 8 or 9 times an hour and jus say fuc it - if hes ignorin me- hes gonna have to keep doin it :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580328
> *WANNA DO KARATE IN THE GARAGE?
> *



I finally saw this flick...fucken gayest movie ever. I wanted the 1.5 hours of my life back after seeing that shit.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:01 PM~12580509
> *WHY. THE GUY THATS BUILDING IT HAS BUILT SOME OF THE BEST SHOW CARS OUT OF COLORADO
> *


I STILL WANNA SEE IT- I dont give a fuc if he built LOCO 64 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:04 PM~12580535
> *I finally saw this flick...fucken gayest movie ever. I wanted the 1.5 hours of my life back after seeing that shit.
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS? THATS THE FUNNIESTG MOVIE EVER. IVE SEEN IT 12 TIMES ALREADY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:05 PM~12580542
> *I STILL WANNA SEE IT- I dont give a fuc if he built LOCO 64  :biggrin:
> *


HE BUILT A COUPLE OF 64'S OF THAT CALIBER


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:05 PM~12580547
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? THATS THE FUNNIESTG MOVIE EVER. IVE SEEN IT 12 TIMES ALREADY
> *


X21 That shits off the chain!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:07 PM~12580559
> *HE BUILT A COUPLE OF 64'S OF THAT CALIBER
> *


A COUPLE-- now you gotta be trippin- what fuccin cars are you talkin bout ?

post me some pics -- I wanna now what cars are on that caliber-- no wait- not I wanna now- IM DYIN TO KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:09 PM~12580573
> *A COUPLE-- now you gotta be trippin- what fuccin cars are you talkin bout ?
> *


COLD HARD CASH-HE GETS ON HERE AND ANOTHER IS PURA ONDA


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:05 PM~12580547
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? THATS THE FUNNIESTG MOVIE EVER. IVE SEEN IT 12 TIMES ALREADY
> *



For real...I only laughed when the bunk beds fell. Maybe cuz will ferrel gets on my nerves...never found that fool to be funny


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:10 PM~12580583
> *COLD HARD CASH-HE GETS ON HERE AND ANOTHER IS PURA ONDA
> *



You talkin bout Beto's 64?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HERE IS PURA ONDA 
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_11.html


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

THE SET UP 
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_06.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:10 PM~12580583
> *COLD HARD CASH-HE GETS ON HERE AND ANOTHER IS PURA ONDA
> *


I forgot about Pura Onda--- thats why I said a couple. The funny part is you was tellin me my prices are expensive :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12580612
> *For real...I only laughed when the bunk beds fell. Maybe cuz will ferrel gets on my nerves...never found that fool to be funny
> *



I love will ferrel. Thats gotta be why you dident like it. All of my favorite joints got him in it. Elf, Talladega Nights and Semi Pro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

COLD HARD CASH SET UP BEFORE THEY ADDED TWO PUMPS
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/834435...system_view.jpg


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 10:15 PM~12580635
> *I love will ferrel. Thats gotta be why you dident like it. All of my favorite joints got him in it. Elf, Talladega Nights and Semi Pro
> *



Must be...cuz I haven't seen any of those movies. I must do it subconciously


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:15 PM~12580630
> *I forgot  about Pura Onda--- thats why I said a couple.  The funny part is you was tellin me my prices are expensive  :uh:
> *


I NEVER TOLD YOU ONCE THAT YOU WERE TO EXPENSIVE. IVE NEVER EVEN HEARD WHAT YOU CHARGE. BETTER CALL ROBERT STACK TO SOLVE THE MYSTERY OF WHO TOLD YOU THAT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:16 PM~12580643
> *COLD HARD CASH SET UP BEFORE THEY ADDED TWO PUMPS
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/834435...system_view.jpg
> *




I like those beauty panels.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 10:15 PM~12580635
> *I love will ferrel. Thats gotta be why you dident like it. All of my favorite joints got him in it. Elf, Talladega Nights and Semi Pro
> *


HE IS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST ACTORS AROUND


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 1 2009, 10:17 PM~12580668
> *I like those beauty panels.
> *


ARE THEY LIKE YOUR SEATS?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12580615
> *HERE IS PURA ONDA
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...a/photo_11.html
> *



That is one of the hottest 64's ive ever seen!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:17 PM~12580665
> *I NEVER TOLD YOU ONCE THAT YOU WERE TO EXPENSIVE. IVE NEVER EVEN HEARD WHAT YOU CHARGE. BETTER CALL ROBERT STACK TO SOLVE THE MYSTERY OF WHO TOLD YOU THAT
> *


who is RObert stac? and ya you did *****- when I said Ill hook you up for a grand-- you was tellin me you wasnt wantin to spend that kind of money-- dont be lyin now *****. 
OK- the words expensive didnt come out your mouth- but thats the same shit to me--LOL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:21 PM~12580707
> *who is RObert stac?  and ya you did *****- when I said Ill hook you up for a grand-- you was tellin me you wasnt wantin to spend that kind of money-- dont be lyin now *****.
> OK- the words expensive didnt come out your mouth- but thats the same shit to me--LOL
> *


ROBERT STACK IS THE GUY FROM UNSOLVED MYSTERIES. AND I DONT REMEMBER THAT BECAUSE IM PAYING MORE THAN THAT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:24 PM~12580734
> *ROBERT STACK IS THE GUY FROM UNSOLVED MYSTERIES. AND I DONT REMEMBER THAT BECAUSE IM PAYING MORE THAN THAT
> *


Im glad you are so good with T.V :biggrin: 

And you can even ask Sean bout it *****  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:19 PM~12580678
> *ARE THEY LIKE YOUR SEATS?
> *



Yea..thats why I like them but I'm sure if i'm gonna keep my interior og style


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:26 PM~12580761
> *Im glad you are so good with T.V :biggrin:
> 
> And you can even ask Sean bout it *****      :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE DIFFERENCE COMING FROM YOUR WORDS OR HIS MOUTH I DONT REMEMBER THAT. I MUST HAVE BEEN HIGH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:30 PM~12580800
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENCE COMING FROM YOUR WORDS OR HIS MOUTH I DONT REMEMBER THAT. I MUST HAVE BEEN HIGH
> *


You must have been-- AND OFF SOME SOME CRAC AT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:33 PM~12580826
> *You must have been-- AND OFF SOME SOME CRAC AT THAT  :biggrin:
> *


NO MAYBE SHROOMS BUT CRACK IS IN YOUR DIRECTION


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:15 PM~12580630
> *I forgot  about Pura Onda--- thats why I said a couple.   The funny part is you was tellin me my prices are expensive  :uh:
> *



Speakin of cuzzin any new news on the gangsta ass 51 i heard you was doing a setup in? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:38 PM~12580879
> *NO MAYBE SHROOMS BUT CRACK IS IN YOUR DIRECTION
> *


Ive never done any ARTIFICIAL SHIT IN MY LIFE  

Only shROoms and THC for me ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12580909
> *Speakin of cuzzin any new news on the gangsta ass 51 i heard you was doing a setup in? :biggrin:
> *


Its top secret-- youll have to jus come up here next week and see whats goin on :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12580948
> *Its top secret-- youll have to jus come up here next week and see whats goin on :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a plan! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 1 2009, 09:48 PM~12580994
> *Sounds like a plan! :biggrin:
> *


You can take your interior bac with you if you have the space- that would be nice- oh yeah- and your bumpers to--- 
oh and I probably wont be needin your fROnt clip either- Jus kiddin-- but if you got ROom to tae the interior- that would be helpful :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 10:52 PM~12581040
> *You can take your interior bac with you if you have the space- that would be nice- oh yeah- and your bumpers to---
> oh and I probably wont be needin your fROnt clip either- Jus kiddin-- but  if you got ROom to tae the interior- that would be helpful :biggrin:
> *



Yup i can do that for sure!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Where did everybody go? TTT for Colorado ryders!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 2 2009, 12:32 AM~12582300
> *Where did everybody go? TTT for Colorado ryders!
> *


 goin over paper work


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

hey people are bacc. What up Rollerz!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

chillaxin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 2 2009, 01:48 AM~12582401
> *hey people are bacc. What up Rollerz!
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, SIKSIX

whats up wedo pm me your number again


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 01:47 AM~12582396
> *goin over paper work
> *


What kindda paper work?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 AM~12582408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, SIKSIX
> 
> ...



OK ill pm it now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 2 2009, 12:50 AM~12582409
> *What kindda paper work?
> *


Trial shit


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 01:59 AM~12582460
> *Trial shit
> *


Gottcha. Dident mean to get personal. Just keep ya head up homie.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 2 2009, 01:03 AM~12582480
> *Gottcha. Dident mean to get personal. Just keep ya head up homie.
> *


no biggie-- I aint trippin-- Its jus shit I gotta deal with and pray I get thROugh..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus watched the KIMBO and TANK fight for the 1st time- and damn- Kimbo fuccin ROcced Tank. I jus thought Id post this since all yall be watchin all this fight shit and Im sure have seen it way long ago :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- I cant believe its that dead in here-- whats up with everybody


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 01:16 PM~12584750
> *DAMN-- I cant believe its that dead in here-- whats up with everybody
> *


Just woke up homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 08:52 PM~12579772
> *Ya- that goes out to all my nappy ******--
> jus fuccin wit ya-- I DONT pROof read shit-- if I catch it I catch it-- it jus turned out that one was ind of funny :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! and Sik Six you need to watch a Will Ferrell marathon, cuz dat fool is funny as hell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2009, 02:33 PM~12585245
> *Whutz Good CO!!! and Sik Six you need to watch a Will Ferrell marathon, cuz dat fool is funny as hell!!! :biggrin:
> *


He's alright


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wats good colorado hope every one had a good holliday.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2009, 04:50 PM~12586386
> *He's alright
> *


hes the funniest white guy out there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2009, 04:50 PM~12586386
> *He's alright
> *



Finally...someone that somewhat agrees with me.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I love this shit!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Me and the little one...ROllin the dROp


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 2 2009, 07:33 PM~12588103
> *Me and the little one...ROllin the dROp
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to get this car juiced up-- then you son is gonna be ridin shotgun with the switchbox in his lap with one hand on an extension :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 2 2009, 08:59 PM~12588283
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hit me up *****!!!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 1 2009, 12:06 PM~12576791
> *Happy New years *****--- hope to see yain here alot more than I did this pas year-- seems like you disapeared :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA FO SHO YOU WILL HOMIE I GOT HEAT NOW SO IM IN THE GARAGE DOIN UP THE FLEET ALL THE EXTRA TIME I GET...SUMMERS GOIN TO BE HERE QUICK PLAYA.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 2 2009, 07:52 PM~12587762
> *hes the funniest white guy out there
> *


x 2,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12588531
> *hit me up *****!!!
> *


calling you now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 08:27 PM~12588054
> *I love this shit!!
> 
> 
> ...


that Truucha video on them pics is the shit too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:10 PM~12580583
> *COLD HARD CASH-HE GETS ON HERE AND ANOTHER IS PURA ONDA
> *


 my cuzo beto dont play ,puro onda aint no joke :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2009, 08:59 PM~12588860
> *that Truucha video on them pics is the shit too!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup-- vol 25 IS MY FAVORITE  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 10:21 PM~12589121
> *yup-- vol 25 IS MY FAVORITE   :biggrin:
> *


Whut happened to this topic??? it just died after Christmas!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2009, 09:24 PM~12589164
> *Whut happened to this topic??? it just died after Christmas!!!
> *


Yall ****** be sleepin and partyin to much- I think we to get yall on 8pm curfews too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12589183
> *Yall ****** be sleepin and partyin to much- I think we to get yall on 8pm curfews too :biggrin:
> *


nah, I don't know about that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2009, 09:29 PM~12589244
> *nah, I don't know about that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 2 2009, 07:52 PM~12587762
> *hes the funniest white guy out there
> *


You think?? I mean I like some of his shit but like taladega nights that shits bullshit


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2009, 10:57 PM~12589613
> *You think?? I mean I like some of his shit but like taladega nights that shits bullshit
> *


watching guys kiss aint very funny to me, maybe comedy for **** not sure?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo whats up Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jan 2 2009, 11:19 PM~12589885
> *watching guys kiss aint very funny to me, maybe comedy for **** not sure?
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey ROllerz check this out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2009, 12:10 AM~12591101
> *Hey ROllerz check this out
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I was stuc at home


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2009, 02:17 AM~12591586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!! Wuz going down in the CO today??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2009, 02:17 AM~12591586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So who won this hop?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2009, 03:09 AM~12591879
> *So who won this hop?
> *


 :biggrin: GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 3 2009, 02:13 AM~12591892
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *


Whats this Cutty hittin-- is it a single or double??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 2 2009, 08:41 PM~12588154
> *I cant wait to get this car juiced up-- then you FIXED :biggrin:*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 3 2009, 05:49 AM~12592187
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


I was actualy thinkin bout that a little while after I posted it-- and remembered you talkin bout your litle girl once-- :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 3 2009, 10:51 AM~12592632
> *I was actualy thinkin bout that a little while after I posted it-- and remembered you talkin bout your litle girl once--  :biggrin:
> *




Its all good bROther...but yeah its my lil spoiled princess


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- 5 hrs without a post-- whats up with this shit :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 3 2009, 03:22 PM~12594458
> *Its all good bROther...but yeah its my lil spoiled princess
> *


YA-- had me laughin when you FIXD IT_- :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

i agree...it is dead in this bitch


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO HOPE ALL HAD GOOD HOLIDAYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the weathers changing this way


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? It's been a minute for me, but my computer is f....d up :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 3 2009, 06:00 PM~12595010
> *What's good Colorado? It's been a minute for me, but my computer is f....d up :angry:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP KEV


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*PASSIN BY 2 SAY * :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 3 2009, 06:10 PM~12595080
> *WHATS UP KEV
> *


wassup chuck, you see that picture?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2009, 06:12 PM~12595097
> *wassup chuck, you see that picture?
> *



NOPE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 3 2009, 06:14 PM~12595111
> *NOPE
> *


on the page before this


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12595129
> *on the page before this
> *



OH YEA ITS COOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 3 2009, 06:12 PM~12595093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP GATO


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

whats up colorado? my homies at the studio are having a concert on january 16th in denver at the rock and roll grill... doors open at 8pm the show starts at 10pm. other groups who will be there are A.V. MATEO JOEY B, CSG'S, MACAATICS, OBAE, RAW B, SOULCIETY, C-NOTESHCE, MR.LUCC, SIEGE AND OF COURSE THE O.T.E.F.
NVIUS FAMILY!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 3 2009, 06:00 PM~12595010
> *What's good Colorado? It's been a minute for me, but my computer is f....d up :angry:
> *



You know your lil Primo here is a computer fuccing genius! I build them shits from scratch homie. If you need i can take a look at it for you. Just holla


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 3 2009, 05:12 PM~12595093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Jr page 1963 :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 08:52 AM~12600347
> *Hey Jr page 1963 :cheesy:
> *


Yes Sir. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check this out just type in your address and there it is a pic of your house you can move around and stuff like that if your house isn't in the pic just turn around. Man this is pretty crazy
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2928%20ne%20...m=1&sa=N&tab=il


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 08:55 AM~12600531
> *check this out just type in your address and there it is a pic of your house you can move around and stuff like that if your house isn't in the pic just turn around. Man this is pretty crazy
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2928%20ne%20...m=1&sa=N&tab=il
> *


SENT YOU THE PICTURES :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 4 2009, 10:39 AM~12600681
> *SENT YOU THE PICTURES :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 12:49 PM~12601414
> *WHAT'S GOOD COLORADO!
> *


*
WHATS UP BROTHERS*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 4 2009, 01:38 PM~12601773
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: CALL ME WHEN YOU GOT A MINUTE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 01:50 PM~12601869
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  CALL ME WHEN YOU GOT A MINUTE
> *


IVE BEEN TRYING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 4 2009, 01:53 PM~12601896
> *IVE BEEN TRYING
> *




LETS GO TUBING :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 02:13 PM~12602024
> *LETS GO TUBING :biggrin:
> *


WHOS GOING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 02:13 PM~12602024
> *LETS GO TUBING :biggrin:
> *


is there all kinds of snow up there?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I drove the 64 today after i pushed through the snow in the driveway . I got tired of hearing Larry bragging about how good his weather is to cruise in. I froze my ass off though those heaters in the impalas dont work for shit.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT COLORADO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 03:12 PM~12602398
> *is there all kinds of snow up there?
> *



not really so we go up to san isabel


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

1964


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12606897
> *1964
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHAT UP RIDERS


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up peeps?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

>


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Ahhhh...back to work. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

>


[/quote]
Doin' it up in Detroit... nice pics Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Doin' it up in Detroit... nice pics Chuck!!!
[/quote]
*HOPE THE COLORADO LOWRIDER SCENE HAS A BIG YEAR THIS YEAR.........KEEP PUTTING IN WORK AND IT WILL COME TOGETHER LIKE SWEATY ASS CHEEKS HOMIE...........*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 3 2009, 05:27 PM~12595211
> *whats up colorado? my homies at the studio are having a concert on january 16th in denver at the rock and roll grill... doors open at 8pm the show starts at 10pm. other groups who will be there are A.V. MATEO JOEY B, CSG'S, MACAATICS, OBAE, RAW B, SOULCIETY, C-NOTESHCE, MR.LUCC, SIEGE AND OF COURSE THE O.T.E.F.
> NVIUS FAMILY!!!
> *


THE NVIUS FAMILY IS ALSO A PART OF THE CITY WIDE FAMILY.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

My newest ROLLER tat.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 01:32 PM~12611486
> *My newest ROLLER tat.
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What does RFFR stand for ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2009, 01:50 PM~12611668
> *What does RFFR stand for  ?
> *


ROLLERZ FOREVER FOREVER ROLLERZ

LOOKS GOOD FE


----------



## toplessmonte79 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 12:32 PM~12611486
> *My newest ROLLER tat.
> 
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12610983
> *THE NVIUS FAMILY IS ALSO A PART OF THE CITY WIDE FAMILY.
> *


do you know nvius? they got some good music. i like lil roy's music hes a cool guy i havent heard from him in a while but you's should try to go to the show help support local musicians.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 5 2009, 05:11 PM~12613482
> *do you know nvius? they got some good music. i like lil roy's music hes a cool guy i havent heard from him in a while but you's should try to go to the show help support local musicians.
> *


I never heard any of these cats but i buy every local album i can get my hands on. Post up some links to their music and if you wanna peep out my music checc me out at 
http://www.myspace.com/ogwedo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 4 2009, 06:30 PM~12604090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this that cutty that was on here for sale a while back??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 4 2009, 05:34 PM~12603575
> *I drove the 64 today after i pushed through the snow in the driveway . I got tired of hearing Larry bragging about how good his weather is to cruise in. I froze my ass off though those heaters in the impalas dont work for shit.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 04:19 PM~12613541
> *I never heard any of these cats but i buy every local album i can get my hands on. Post up some links to their music and if you wanna peep out my music checc me out at
> http://www.myspace.com/ogwedo
> *


hold up painloc they got a myspace heres the link
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=54326601 this is the nvius family page but you can go to the separate artists from the friends list. theres mr. califas, dumps, and dreamer lil roy is on there to but ill see if i can get you a cd. but i checked out your page and thats some pretty good music.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 5 2009, 05:36 PM~12613701
> *hold up painloc they got a myspace heres the link
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=54326601    this is the nvius family page but you can go to the separate artists from the friends list. theres mr. califas, dumps, and dreamer lil roy is on there to but ill see if i can get you a cd. but i checked out your page and thats some pretty good music.
> *


Thanks homie. Immma put this new E-40 on pause and go checc out them myspace pages.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 05:24 PM~12613587
> *:angry:
> *


Just trying to be like you Larry thats all i never drove my ride in the winter


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 05:40 PM~12613723
> *Thanks homie. Immma put this new E-40 on pause and go checc out them myspace pages.
> *



Hows the new 40?


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 04:40 PM~12613723
> *Thanks homie. Immma put this new E-40 on pause and go checc out them myspace pages.
> *


allright thats cool.


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey swiph I got some questions to ask how do you work your dogs chest and front legs out? cuz i got my dogs back legs, upper back, neck, and jaws down but i cant find a way to work his chest or front legs. ive been taking him for 2 mile walks twice a day with a wieghted collar on but i want to relle work his chest. so pm me if you know how.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 05:46 PM~12613774
> *Hows the new 40?
> *


Classic 10 out 10. Slumpin!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 05:20 PM~12614049
> *Classic 10 out 10. Slumpin!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WEDO- your windows are bout 150 SQ inches.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:26 PM~12614108
> *WEDO- your windows are bout 150 SQ inches.
> *



Cool thanks i gotta get with that cat thats gonna do the etching on the windows.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2009, 05:41 PM~12613734
> *Just trying to be like you Larry thats all i never drove my ride in the winter
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:24 PM~12614088
> *x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



if you aint got it yet slap yourself in the mouth get in your car and drive to your nearest mom and pop and picc it up. And swoop up that new Scarface too while your at it. Once you bump both all the way through twice you can thank me :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:20 PM~12614049
> *Classic 10 out 10. Slumpin!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whats the title? Gonna DL'd when I get home tonight.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 05:37 PM~12614215
> *if you aint got it yet slap yourself in the mouth get in your car and drive to your nearest mom and pop and picc it up. And swoop up that new Scarface too while your at it. Once you bump both all the way through twice you can thank me :biggrin:
> *



Ive had the new 40water since the mornin it hit the shelf- they didnt have the new Scarface I WAS PISSED. whats the name of Faces new album?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:37 PM~12614221
> *Whats the title? Gonna DL'd when I get home tonight.
> *



:nono: :nono: Buy dont steal ! naw im just playin thats the musician in me talking. do what you do but if you like it after you download it you should go buy it :biggrin: its called "The Ball Street Journal"


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 05:37 PM~12614221
> *Whats the title? Gonna DL'd when I get home tonight.
> *


THE BALL STREET JOURNAL- ***** :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:40 PM~12614263
> *Ive had the new 40water since the mornin it hit the shelf- they didnt have the new Scarface I WAS PISSED. whats the name of Faces new album?
> *


Its called "Emeritus" and its slumpin too
i would have gave it a 10 out of 10 but since its got that lil fake wannabe lil wayne on it i gotta give it a 8 out of 10.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 5 2009, 04:56 PM~12613851
> *hey swiph I got some questions to ask how do you work your dogs chest and front legs out? cuz i got my dogs back legs, upper back, neck, and jaws down but i cant find a way to work his chest or front legs. ive been taking him for 2 mile walks twice a day with a wieghted collar on but i want to relle work his chest. so pm me if you know how.
> *


My dawgs do alot of jumpin-- and tug of wars are a big thing as well.
Pullin wheels aROund the yard really helps the chest. 
I dont work on the necks at all-- as long as they are workin the rest of thier body - then nec will get worked along with it. To me-- if you work on the nec- ITS NOT COMFORTABLE TO THEM. 
I dont go out of my way in anyway to change my Pits shape-- everything they do is more of a fun thing- thaty happens to work em out at the same time.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:41 PM~12614267
> *:nono:  :nono: Buy dont steal ! naw im just playin thats the musician in me talking. do what you do but if you like it after you download it you should go buy it :biggrin:  its called "The Ball Street Journal"
> *



I don't DL to much cuz I usually just like one or two tracks off the whole CD and I can't justify spending the money to bump 2 tracks.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:48 PM~12614335
> *My dawgs do alot of jumpin--  and tug of wars are a big thing as well.
> Pullin wheels aROund the yard really helps the chest.
> I dont work on the necks at all-- as long as they are workin the rest of thier body - then nec will get worked along with it. To me-- if you work on the nec- ITS NOT COMFORTABLE TO THEM.
> ...




PM me a price on the log cabin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:00 PM~12614477
> *I don't DL to much cuz I usually just like one or two tracks off the whole CD and I can't justify spending the money to bump 2 tracks.
> *


WELL- this WHOLE 40 album is a banger-- if you say different-- we will debate it on the way to our next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:01 PM~12614488
> *WELL- this WHOLE 40 album is a banger-- if you say different-- we will debate it on the way to our next meeting :biggrin:
> *




Thats usually the only time I'll buy a cd...might just have to pick it up. I DL'd a few songs off the scarface disk but haven't had time to give them a listen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:01 PM~12614485
> *PM me a price on the log cabin  :biggrin:
> *


PRICELESS- OR


















































YOUR 66 RAG :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:03 PM~12614518
> *PRICELESS- OR
> YOUR 66 RAG :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WE HAVE A SPECIAL GUEST IN HERE TONIGHT-- SAY HI WHILE YOU CAN-

ya never know how long till he stops bac by :biggrin: 


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, cold hard cash, *kaddyman*, TOPTHIS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:05 PM~12614526
> *WE HAVE A SPECIAL GUEST IN HERE TONIGHT-- SAY HI WHILE YOU CAN-
> 
> ya never know how long till he stops bac by :biggrin:
> ...



I clicked his name...nice caddy in his pic


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:05 PM~12614526
> *WE HAVE A SPECIAL GUEST IN HERE TONIGHT-- SAY HI WHILE YOU CAN-
> 
> ya never know how long till he stops bac by :biggrin:
> ...


WHUT UP DAWGY JUS ROLLIN THREW SEEIN WHUTS CRACKIN IN CO....


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 07:03 PM~12614511
> *Thats usually the only time I'll buy a cd...might just have to pick it up.  I DL'd a few songs off the scarface disk but haven't had time to give them a listen
> *


the only song i havent bumped on that disc is the one with that *** lil wayne on it. I just skip right past it!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Jan 5 2009, 06:07 PM~12614552
> *WHUT UP DAWGY JUS ROLLIN THREW SEEIN WHUTS CRACKIN IN CO....
> *



Whats pimpin big dawg-- hows things goin wit ya--- anything new aROund the shop?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nobody likes weeeezy...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:05 PM~12614531
> *I clicked his name...nice caddy in his pic
> *


Ya-- I be lovin the bumper kit on it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:11 PM~12614597
> *Nobody likes weeeezy...
> *



I love how GILLIE THE KID be murderin his ass on youtube.. Wayne aint got shit on Gillies skills. Wayne be doin big things--and he does got some hot lyrics at times-- but he aint got nothin on Gillie- his infamous ghost writer


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, cold hard cash, High Roller, kaddyman,* AllHustle NoLove*, OVERTIME


What up pRezO


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:11 PM~12614593
> *Whats pimpin big dawg-- hows things goin wit ya--- anything new aROund the shop?
> *


JUS TRYING TO GET THIS LAC GOIN HOMIE BUT TODAY WAS A COLD ASS DAY FUCKIN MATERIALS DIDNT WANT TO DRY SO I TOOK THE NITE OFF AND SIPPIN SOME BREWSKIES...LOL


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 07:11 PM~12614597
> *Nobody likes weeeezy...
> *


The only reason i have a problem with lil wayne is cause him and baby was never on no blood shit now all the sudden they bangin. Thats false flaggin and i hate that shit not to mention they got all these lil kids wantin to be bloods. I can explain it better by showing you some of my lyrics. This is from a song called "Break Em Off"

i heard you runnin at the mouth
talkin bout how you runnin shit
but aint never seen your ass
and aint never seen your clicc
i ride with O.G's
been down since the 80's
the east side is mine
muthafucca dont play me
yall just some babies
stay in school and learn somethin
this gangsta life is fun
till the muthafuucin guns bustin
you aint never seen a day
in a cell cuzz
but heard lil wayne
and the game now you all bloods
i know some real bloods
im talkin real ryders
they type of hittas
that will lay your head right beside ya
with a chopper automatic
with extended clips
and you can ask em
yeah boy they fucc wit crips
cause red and blue make green
ya fuccin dumb fuccs
you actin hard but dont want war
with none of us
cause we ride thru the city
at a slow pace
flags on the rearview
shootin up your whole place


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:14 PM~12614630
> *I love how GILLIE THE KID be murderin his ass on youtube..  Wayne aint got shit on Gillies skills. Wayne be doin big things--and he does got some hot lyrics at times-- but he aint got nothin on Gillie- his infamous ghost writer
> *



Link?


Surprisingly I just recently listened to that song Mrs. Officer. I stayed away cuz I thought that sound they do is kinda cheesy but if you listen to it lyrically its pretty good.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:14 PM~12614630
> *I love how GILLIE THE KID be murderin his ass on youtube..  Wayne aint got shit on Gillies skills. Wayne be doin big things--and he does got some hot lyrics at times-- but he aint got nothin on Gillie- his infamous ghost writer
> *


Gillie be killen em :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:15 PM~12614640
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, cold hard cash, High Roller, kaddyman, AllHustle NoLove, OVERTIME
> What up pRezO
> *


*What's good bROther? I'm just doing a lil catching up on the topic. I've been slacking lately.  *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:18 PM~12614682
> *What's good bROther? I'm just doing a lil catching up on the topic. I've been slacking lately.
> *


What up Sean?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 07:16 PM~12614655
> *The only reason i have a problem with lil wayne is cause him and baby was never on no blood shit now all the sudden they bangin. Thats false flaggin and i hate that shit not to mention they got all these lil kids wantin to be bloods. I can explain it better by showing you some of my lyrics. This is from a song called "Break Em Off"
> 
> i heard you runnin at the mouth
> ...



I feel you...but I guess I never pay that much attention. Fool is makin cheese tho


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 07:18 PM~12614682
> *What's good bROther? I'm just doing a lil catching up on the topic. I've been slacking lately.
> *


You need me to look at your pc primo?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:16 PM~12614655
> *The only reason i have a problem with lil wayne is cause him and baby was never on no blood shit now all the sudden they bangin. Thats false flaggin and i hate that shit not to mention they got all these lil kids wantin to be bloods. I can explain it better by showing you some of my lyrics. This is from a song called "Break Em Off"
> 
> i heard you runnin at the mouth
> ...


Ya- I was jus watchin an old LIL WAYNE video- and he had the red flag on his hip- but sportin an all blue Georgetown hat-- I think it was THE BLOC IS HOT-- I cant remember now- but shit was funny to me..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:18 PM~12614682
> *What's good bROther? I'm just doing a lil catching up on the topic. I've been slacking lately.
> *


JUS *LATELY*????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:19 PM~12614694
> *I feel you...but I guess I never pay that much attention. Fool is makin cheese tho
> *


YA- thats why he is doin it- and thats a SELLOUT  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 06:19 PM~12614693
> *What up Sean?
> *


*What's good Fe! Missed you on New Years foo...*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:21 PM~12614713
> *YA- thats why he is doin it- and thats a SELLOUT   :biggrin:
> *



Doin what? Claimin blood all of a sudden?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:20 PM~12614695
> *You need me to look at your pc primo?
> *


*It's a company laptop, I ordered a new one. So I'm good for now  Gracias primo!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 07:22 PM~12614714
> *What's good Fe! Missed you on New Years foo...
> *



Whuz crackin Sean?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:22 PM~12614714
> *What's good Fe! Missed you on New Years foo...
> *


Yeah I know, had to fuckin work. Did you get my message?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:21 PM~12614706
> *JUS LATELY?????????????????  :biggrin:
> *


*******, you can't speak on it until you been on LIL for at least a year (straight). So sit down before you get your pass pulled :0 












:biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:20 PM~12614699
> *Ya- I was jus watchin an old LIL WAYNE video- and he had the red flag on his hip- but sportin an all blue Georgetown hat-- I think it was THE BLOC IS HOT-- I cant remember now- but shit was funny to me..
> *



But bacc then he used to sport blue rags, red rags, green rags basicly anything to match his outfit. and in a old source interview he said gangbangin was stupid and counterproductive and he wasent down with it. now all the sudden hes a blood but dont claim no set. How the fucc do you do that? :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:23 PM~12614732
> *Whuz crackin Sean?
> *


*Nada bROther, what's good with you? Did you get my drunk ass message on NY's? BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 06:24 PM~12614737
> *Yeah I know, had to fuckin work. Did you get my message?
> *


*Yeah I did bRO, there are many more years to come!  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 07:23 PM~12614726
> *It's a company laptop, I ordered a new one. So I'm good for now   Gracias primo!
> *


Well just remember if anyone needs computer help just holla! I need to talk to you though primo when can i call you and on what #?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:25 PM~12614756
> *******, you can't speak on it until you been on LIL for at least a year (straight). So sit down before you get your pass pulled :0
> :biggrin:
> *



*****-- I WAS ON VACATION-- chec my REGISTERED DATE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 07:26 PM~12614768
> *Nada bROther, what's good with you? Did you get my drunk ass message on NY's? BWAHAHAHAHA
> *



Yeah...shit had me laughing. All I could think was...Sean must be "buzzed"


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12614782
> *Yeah I did bRO, there are many more years to come!
> *


Thats true Perro. PM sent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12614785
> *Well just remember if anyone needs computer help just holla! I need to talk to you though primo when can i call you and on what #?
> *


*5453. PM me ur # again. I have no one's #'s any more, and I won't answer calls I don't know.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:25 PM~12614764
> *But bacc then he used to sport blue rags, red rags, green rags basicly anything to match his outfit. and in a old source interview he said gangbangin was stupid and counterproductive and he wasent down with it. now all the sudden hes a blood but dont claim no set. How the fucc do you do that? :roflmao:
> *


HONESTLY- its such a waste of time to even talk about it- I dont want anyone sayin Im postwhorin by talkin bout LIL WAYNES wannabee gangbangin-- :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12614816
> *5453. you can PM me ur # again- Since I  dont have no one's #'s any more, even though it wont matter since I dont answer any calls anyways.
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12614814
> *Thats true Perro. PM sent
> *


*PM RETURNED  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:32 PM~12614846
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


*I knew as soon as I posted that... the peanut gallery was gonna hack my post. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:35 PM~12614891
> *I knew as soon as I posted that... the peanut gallery was gonna hack my post. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You should have known better :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 5 2009, 06:29 PM~12614814
> *Thats true perRO. PM sent
> *


*FIXED  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:36 PM~12614903
> *You should have known better :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 5 2009, 06:30 PM~12614821
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Q~VO RenzO*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:36 PM~12614910
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you read that PM bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 06:41 PM~12614959
> *Did you read that PM bROther
> *


*Yup. hope it all works out  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2009, 06:42 PM~12614972
> *Yup. hope it all works out
> *


ME TO- so keep your fingers cROssed- WE NEED THIS TO HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:32 PM~12614846
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 PM~12615016
> *ME TO- so keep your fingers cROssed- WE NEED THIS TO HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


Whatever it is i hope it works out for you homie!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 06:54 PM~12615105
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 5 2009, 06:56 PM~12615122
> *Whatever it is i hope it works out for you homie!
> *


THANKS BROTHER_--_ KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED 2 :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

rollin has a new video. vol 12, he has a preview in the az side forum check it out if u get a chance. shit looks tight


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLOO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 5 2009, 11:35 PM~12618259
> *WHATS GOOD COLOO?
> *


EVERYBODY IS SLEEPING :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP NICK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2009, 11:39 PM~12618305
> *EVERYBODY IS SLEEPING :biggrin:
> *


I CAN TELL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on RO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 11:42 PM~12618337
> *Whats going on RO?
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2009, 11:42 PM~12618343
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


Not much man just thinking of my next move probably won't be shit though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 11:46 PM~12618384
> *Not much man just thinking of my next move probably won't be shit though
> *



ANY HITS ON THE ELCO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2009, 11:47 PM~12618394
> *ANY HITS ON THE ELCO
> *


Na too many bullshitters bro I'm gonna make a change on it and see how I feel about it then


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 11:48 PM~12618407
> *Na too many bullshitters bro I'm gonna make a change on it and see how I feel about it then
> *



CHANGE LIKE WHAT :dunno: :dunno: MAYBE A ROB JOB


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2009, 11:49 PM~12618425
> *CHANGE LIKE WHAT :dunno:  :dunno:  MAYBE A ROB JOB
> *


X2


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

how much 4 rob job


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400656

HERE IS A LINK TO HIS PAGE


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2009, 11:49 PM~12618425
> *CHANGE LIKE WHAT :dunno:  :dunno:  MAYBE A ROB JOB
> *


Not much and I can't afford a Rob job homie I'm broke


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 PM~12615016
> *ME TO- so keep your fingers cROssed- WE NEED THIS TO HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



I'm readin between the lines but yea...I need a frame reinforced, a arms extended, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 01:08 AM~12619248
> *I'm readin between the lines but yea...I need a frame reinforced, a arms extended, etc.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what im sayin i got at least 3 other cars imma need work on.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin: I would've never thought anyone in this topic would know about Gillie... and Wayne don't want none of that!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 08:47 AM~12620407
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 08:47 AM~12620407
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good ROLLER Boyz!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 09:58 AM~12620777
> *What's good ROLLER Boyz!
> *



Chillen man...got a fuggen headache that won't go away. You? Hard at work?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats Good Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 07:44 AM~12620390
> *Whutz Up CO!!!  :biggrin:  I would've never thought anyone in this topic would know about Gillie... and Wayne don't want none of that!!!
> *



Wayne cant handle Gillie AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 08:58 AM~12620777
> *What's good ROLLER Boyz!
> *



What up pRezO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 08:58 AM~12620777
> *What's good ROLLER Boyz!
> *


WHAT UP C.O. BROTHAZ


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 08:44 AM~12620390
> *Whutz Up CO!!!  :biggrin:  I would've never thought anyone in this topic would know about Gillie... and Wayne don't want none of that!!!
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UphVsVnAtA0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UphVsVnAtA0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 08:47 AM~12620407
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



What up Primo? I tried to call last night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO

hows everyone been?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 6 2009, 12:54 PM~12622068
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UphVsVnAtA0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UphVsVnAtA0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



Dat shit is fire


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 12:54 PM~12622509
> *Dat shit is fire
> *



YUP- thats one of the youtubes I was talkin bout-- Gillie murderin wayne WITHOUT EVEN TRYIN


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 02:24 PM~12622723
> *YUP- thats one of the youtubes I was talkin bout-- Gillie murderin wayne WITHOUT EVEN TRYIN
> *



Gonna have to see if I can DL some of Gillie's shit too :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

We need to see this in coloRadO :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA...re=channel_page


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Or how about this :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPSnfjqFDKM&NR=1

about 30seconds into it
is the same 64 as the one I posted right before this-- bac bumperin like 20 times :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 03:14 PM~12623142
> *We need to see this in coloRadO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*FIXT*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 03:20 PM~12623204
> *Or how about this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*FIXT x2 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 03:04 PM~12623677
> *FIXT
> *


how do you direct post em up like that??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres a sic ass song off off SCARFACE' new album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDulnQtJW4Y


fix it SIX


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12624875
> *Heres a sic ass song off off SCARFACE' new album
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 04:23 PM~12623853
> *how do you direct post em up like that??
> *



[you tube] with this portion of the youtube link in here - PDulnQtJW4Y [/you tube]


No spaces in the words youtube either.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

That shit is bangin...we gonna have some nice shit to listen to on our way up to the next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 6 2009, 09:58 AM~12620777
> *What's good ROLLER Boyz!
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, loco surpreme, *SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719*

whats up bROthers


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2009, 07:10 PM~12625543
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, loco surpreme, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...


sup Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2009, 07:21 PM~12625637
> *sup Chuck
> *



just got home fROm work and you


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12625650
> *just got home fROm work and you
> *


same thing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 6 2009, 07:23 PM~12625662
> *same thing
> *



you guys been busy ?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12624875
> *Heres a sic ass song off off SCARFACE' new album
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDulnQtJW4Y
> fix it SIX
> *



He killed lil troy on that joint. set the record straight!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

kinda of dead tonight huh


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jan 6 2009, 09:45 PM~12627271
> *kinda of dead tonight huh
> *




really dead


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

i am stuck at work and log on to lil to see what the hell was going on tonite uffin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2009, 07:10 PM~12625543
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, loco surpreme, SIKSIX, ROLLERZONLY 719
> 
> ...



I musta logged off right when you signed on...home now...so is the 25th the date?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

" you ain't birdman jr, silly you gillie j.r." :roflmao: I like that!!! and everyone knows 'Face a legend in the south... but whatz up everyone!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 11:01 PM~12628418
> *" you ain't birdman jr, silly you gillie j.r."  :roflmao: I like that!!! and everyone knows 'Face a legend in the south... but whatz up everyone!!!
> *



"If you da fireman, then I'm cold bucket of water" :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:12 PM~12628549
> *"If you da fireman, then I'm cold bucket of water"    :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What in the hell do they have to do with lowriding anyways


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12628418
> *" you ain't birdman jr, silly you gillie j.r."  :roflmao: I like that!!! and everyone knows 'Face a legend from the south... but whatz up everyone!!!
> *


Face is a legend period *****-- thats my favorite-- aint nobody fuccin wit him.
It goes him-- then 8ball-- my two favorite lyricst ever..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:16 PM~12628593
> *Face is a legend period *****-- thats my favorite-- aint nobody fuccin wit him.
> It goes him-- then 8ball-- my two favorite lyricst ever..
> *


Yeah datz true and 8ball "da fat mack" is the shit too... alwayz liked 8ball and MJG, I still luv "lay it down"... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 10:15 PM~12628589
> *What in the hell do they have to do with lowriding anyways
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:18 PM~12628627
> *Yeah datz true and 8ball "da fat mack" is the shit too... alwayz liked 8ball and MJG, I still luv "lay it down"... :biggrin:
> *


Ive been bumpin 8ball since i was a youngsta-- I would have to say he is truly the most uncredited rapper ever.. I dont give a fuc who hates on that--- to me its the truth-- his lyrics have always been bangin-- off the hook bangin.. 
People that dont agree jus either 
1- dont like southern rappers-or 2-- never really listened to him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 11:15 PM~12628589
> *What in the hell do they have to do with lowriding anyways
> *


Nuthin' really but this topic been dead for a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jan 6 2009, 10:15 PM~12628589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yall dont listen to music when you out for a cruise huh?

Flowmasters only keep me content for about a week-- then I gotta have me some tunes :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Lowriding and music ALWAYS go together...whether its Rap, Old School joints or straight Oldies.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:21 PM~12628687
> *Nuthin' really but this topic been dead for a minute...  :biggrin:
> *


FUC THAT-- they got everything to do with it-- when Im out cruisin-- I love bangin some Scarface-- and 8Ball.

and whats it matter if it does or doesnt have anything to do with it-- 
there has been alot of shit posted in here that you COULD say it doesnt have anything to do with lowriding- but fuc it we all post the shit anyways :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12628721
> *Lowriding and music ALWAYS go together...whether its Rap, Old School joints or straight Oldies.
> *


THATS RIGHT........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:21 PM~12628680
> *Ive been bumpin 8ball since i was a youngsta-- I would have to say he is truly the most uncredited rapper ever.. I dont give a fuc who hates on that--- to me its the truth-- his lyrics have always been bangin-- off the hook bangin..
> People that dont agree jus either
> 1- dont like southern rappers-or 2-- never really listened to him
> *


Honestly peeps on the west fuck wit' the south more than the New York cats!!! Alot of N.Y. cats hate on the south... UGK, Geto Boys, 8ball & MJG all use to put it down back in the day!!! and I'll still fuck wit' Outkast southernplayalisticadillacmusik :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12628721
> *Lowriding and music ALWAYS go together...whether its Rap, Old School joints or straight Oldies.
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12628747
> *THATS RIGHT........
> *



To each their own...I'll give everything a listen...except country


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 6 2009, 11:24 PM~12628721
> *Lowriding and music ALWAYS go together...whether its Rap, Old School joints or straight Oldies.
> *


yeah itz true, I just thought he meant as far as what it had to do wit' the topic!!! but you gotz to bump some jams in the ride!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12628754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They need to throw all those old school Cali Swangin's on dvd


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 11:28 PM~12628790
> *yeah itz true, I just thought he meant as far as what it had to do wit' the topic!!! but you gotz to bump some jams in the ride!!!
> *


Thats exactly what i meant come on like im not going to listen to music in a ride.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 11:36 PM~12628919
> *Thats exactly what i meant come on like im not going to listen to music in a ride.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jan 5 2009, 10:46 PM~12617636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I luv this ride, wondering what you guys think about it? Swiph is gonna go blind after he looks at this one... :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 10:36 PM~12628919
> *Thats exactly what i meant come on like im not going to listen to music in a ride.
> *


So you dont like Scarface- or jus wont bump it in the 64?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here's a bigger pic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:40 PM~12628978
> *I luv this ride, wondering what you guys think about it? Swiph is gonna go blind after he looks at this one...  :roflmao:
> *


I FUCCIN LOVE THAT SHIT-- is it the one that use to be up on 24" dubs--- I hear it was gettin redone- I hope this is the outcome :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:42 PM~12629005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same size to me-- I must have went blind :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:42 PM~12629013
> *I FUCCIN LOVE THAT SHIT-- is it the one that use to be up on 24" dubs--- I hear it was gettin redone- I hope this is the outcome :biggrin:
> *


Im not sure if itz the same one... itz from Las Vegas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I cant believe they left them ugly bumpers on it and didnt put the ones that are all chROme without the blac molding :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:44 PM~12629040
> *I cant believe they left them ugly bumpers on it and didnt put the ones that are all chROme without the blac molding :angry:
> *


I know!!! didn't even notice it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:43 PM~12629034
> *Im not sure if itz the same one... itz from Las Vegas
> *


I dont think its the same then---
You do notice the fleewood panels its got on it right-- I love caprices with the panels-- that shits so hot


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:45 PM~12629052
> *I dont think its the same then---
> You do notice the fleewood panels its got on it right-- I love caprices with the panels-- that shits so hot
> *


yea peeps is doin' it... I alwayz luved 2dr box caprices!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:48 PM~12629084
> *yea peeps is doin' it... I alwayz luved 2dr box caprices!!!
> *


YA-- me 2.

2 doors on 13s
4 doors on 30s

Ill take the pair of em anyday :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:40 PM~12628982
> *So you dont like Scarface- or jus wont bump it in the 64?
> *


Yeah i like him i just dont like this new shit lil wayne garbage the music aint like it used to be not trying to sound old or anything but the new stuff sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:49 PM~12629097
> *YA-- me 2.
> 
> 2 doors on 13s
> ...


exactly... we think alike!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 11:50 PM~12629107
> *Yeah i like him i just dont like this new shit lil wayne garbage the music aint like it used to be not trying to sound old or anything but the new stuff sucks
> *


I like some of Wayne's shit I can't even front but that foolz everywhere now, he's playin' himself out!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12629107
> *Yeah i like him i just dont like this new shit lil wayne garbage the music aint like it used to be not trying to sound old or anything but the new stuff sucks
> *


I dont like LIL WAYNE PERIOD... But as far as Scarface goes-- ill bumshit from 89- 99- and 2009-- he aint never made no buster ass shit- everything he has ever done has been a banger-- and I dont know of NOBODY I can say that for EXCEPT HIM :biggrin: 
well maybe - but we'll keep the spotlight on FACE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:51 PM~12629130
> *exactly... we think alike!!!
> *


OH SHIT-- you tryin to have all these ****** blastin on you-- I mean sayin you agree with Swiph about boxes on 30s is some serious shit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 11:55 PM~12629182
> *OH SHIT-- you tryin to have all these ****** blastin on you-- I mean sayin you agree with Swiph about boxes on 30s is some serious shit :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it gotz to keep it real!!! Im not a fan of the big rim thang, but if I had a 4dr box that muthafucka is gonna be ridin' high!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 11:01 PM~12629243
> *Fuck it gotz to keep it real!!! Im not a fan of the big rim thang, but if I had a 4dr box that muthafucka is gonna be ridin' high!!!
> *


YA_ thats what Im sayin - 4dr boxes on 13s are bout as gay as gbodies on 26s  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...%3A1|240%3A1308


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 12:05 AM~12629286
> *YA_ thats what Im sayin - 4dr boxes on 13s are bout as gay as gbodies on 26s   :biggrin:
> *


You the homie swiph but that is the gayest thing you have ever said!


But you redeemed yourself by saying 8bal is one of the greatest. "lost" was one of the most lyricly potent album of all time!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 6 2009, 11:19 PM~12629429
> *You the homie swiph but that is the gayest thing you have ever said!
> But you redeemed yourself by saying 8bal is one of the greatest. "lost" was one of the most lyricly potent album of all time!
> *



DID YOU READ IT CORRECTLY WEDO?

are you tellin me you like GBODIES on 26s
or are you sayin you like 4dr caprices on 13s??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yall seen this. Lil wayne getting chased by 40 glocc and spider loc! :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 7 2009, 12:24 AM~12629493
> *Yall seen this. Lil wayne getting chased by 40 glocc and spider loc! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne and Birdman tucked their tales in that time!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WEDO-- you didnt answer me???


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 12:20 AM~12629453
> *DID YOU READ IT CORRECTLY WEDO?
> 
> are you tellin me you like GBODIES on 26s
> ...


we most have posted at the exact same time so i dident see it but to answer you i dont wanna see ANYTHING on big ass rims except a trucc! My brother scrill always ridden on 20's and above and we are always arguing it. But i grew up around lowriders so thats my preference and what i sticc with. IM INTO LOWRIDING not MONSTER TRUCCS! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12629607
> *we most have posted at the exact same time so i dident see it but to answer you i dont wanna see ANYTHING on big ass rims except a trucc! My brother scrill always ridden on 20's and above and we are always arguing it. But i grew up around lowriders so thats my preference and what i sticc with. IM INTO LOWRIDING not MONSTER TRUCCS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They are called GHETTO MONSTER TRUX.

and 4dr boxes dont belong on 13s-- if ya gonna build a 4 door- its gotta be a Big Body Lac-- NOTHIN ELSE.
 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 12:39 AM~12629652
> *They are called GHETTO MONSTER TRUX.
> 
> and 4dr boxes dont belong on 13s-- if ya gonna build a 4 door- its gotta be a Big Body Lac-- NOTHIN ELSE.
> ...


I disagree homie, Lacs and Lincoln's too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 12:39 AM~12629652
> *They are called GHETTO MONSTER TRUX.
> 
> and 4dr boxes dont belong on 13s-- if ya gonna build a 4 door- its gotta be a Big Body Lac-- NOTHIN ELSE.
> ...


on another note did you get my text last night about getting me those #'s off the engine blocc?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 6 2009, 11:49 PM~12629747
> *on another note did you get my text last night about getting me those #'s off the engine blocc?
> *


Ya- Ill get those for ya ASAP


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2009, 11:46 PM~12629719
> *I disagree homie, Lacs and Lincoln's too!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YA- ONLY 98 and newer-- but Ill still choose to build a 96 Fleetwood before it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

G
O
O
D
M
O
R
N
I
N
G



C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O



R
Y
D
E
R
S


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2009, 08:36 AM~12630949
> *G
> O
> O
> ...



How long did it take you to do that?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 7 2009, 08:51 AM~12630997
> *How long did it take you to do that?
> *




about 3 seconds


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 02:10 AM~12630182
> *YA- ONLY 98 and newer-- but Ill still choose to build a 96 Fleetwood before it :biggrin:
> *


I don't know... Itz a toss up, those '98 and newer Lincoln's are sick!!! Luv the way they look hooked up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 09:46 AM~12631249
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2009, 09:51 AM~12631290
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up!!! Whut you been up to, sell the truck yet?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 10:05 AM~12631398
> *Whut Up!!! Whut you been up to, sell the truck yet?
> *



just tryin to stay busy bRO, nothin with the truck it looks like it aint goin anywhere! how is the cutty coming out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 12:46 AM~12629719
> *I disagree homie, Lacs and Lincoln's too!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad lincoln whats he asking like 7500 or 8gs or some shit and all the undies is chrome


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 02:09 AM~12630174
> *Ya- Ill get those for ya ASAP
> *



Cool i dont know if my primo is hooking me up with that engine he was telling me about so i wanna price all the parts to rebuild mine and chrome it out just in case.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 5 2009, 04:36 PM~12613701
> *hold up painloc they got a myspace heres the link
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=54326601    this is the nvius family page but you can go to the separate artists from the friends list. theres mr. califas, dumps, and dreamer lil roy is on there to but ill see if i can get you a cd. but i checked out your page and thats some pretty good music.
> *


i got CDs of theirs


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jan 2 2009, 11:54 PM~12590982
> *yo whats up Chris
> *


whats good Simon?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2009, 07:36 AM~12630949
> *G
> O
> O
> ...


whats good Chuck? how are we looking for this weekend?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 01:18 PM~12633625
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


GOOD TIMES will be there Chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i know you will Roy and we appreciate that homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 7 2009, 10:27 AM~12631631
> *just tryin to stay busy bRO, nothin with the truck it looks like it aint goin anywhere! how is the cutty coming out?
> *


Itz coming... the holidays slowed me down a lil' but itz time to get back at it now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2009, 11:20 AM~12632066
> *thats a bad lincoln whats he asking like 7500 or 8gs or some shit and all the undies is chrome
> *


yea I think he knocked down the price to $7500


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 7 2009, 02:28 PM~12633715
> *GOOD TIMES will be there Chris
> *


I seen you rollin' your car a couple of weeks ago or so!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12633625
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 02:12 PM~12634201
> *I seen you rollin' your car a couple of weeks ago or so!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You home today homie?
If so what kinda DVD's you got?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 7 2009, 03:16 PM~12634255
> *You home today homie?
> If so what kinda DVD's you got?
> *


Yea im home... I sold most of the dvd's I had the only ones I got left is Roll'n vol.10 and vol. 11!!! 11 is the shit trust me!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12634283
> *Yea im home... I sold most of the dvd's I had the only ones I got left is Roll'n vol.10 and vol. 11!!! 11 is the shit trust me!!!
> *


I got 10 any cruizin and stuff in 11 or is it straight hopping?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 7 2009, 03:20 PM~12634303
> *I got 10 any cruizin and stuff in 11 or is it straight hopping?
> *


Like usual there's mostly hopping but there is cruising on this one!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 02:26 PM~12634384
> *Like usual there's mostly hopping but there is cruising on this one!!!
> *


Imma pick it up,got any old Cali Swangins or anything?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 7 2009, 03:29 PM~12634421
> *Imma pick it up,got any old Cali Swangins or anything?
> *


nah not really...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 02:32 PM~12634454
> *nah not really...
> *


Cool I'll shoot you a call dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 7 2009, 03:29 PM~12634421
> *Imma pick it up,got any old Cali Swangins or anything?
> *


I mean I got some of my own... I'll let you borrow a couple, as long as you take care of them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2009, 02:26 PM~12634384
> *Like usual there's mostly hopping but there is cruising on this one!!!
> *



Sounds like I need to pic up this one- since i never got my CHRISTmas present in the mail :angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 7 2009, 03:34 PM~12634482
> *Sounds like I need to pic up this one- since i never got my CHRISTmas present in the mail :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 01:18 PM~12633625
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


*WAY TO REP AND GET THE LOWRIDER EVENTS STARTED OUT THERE HOMIE.....IM SURE THERE WILL BE MANY MORE COMMING FO 2009!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 02:02 PM~12633462
> *whats good Chuck? how are we looking for this weekend?
> *



give me a call bRO whenever you can


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12633625
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


why do you feel alone?? and right on about the bbq hopefully I can make it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2009, 08:17 PM~12637261
> *why do you feel alone?? *



I think cuz he was the only one in the topic when he posted?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12635473
> *WAY TO REP AND GET THE LOWRIDER EVENTS STARTED OUT THERE HOMIE.....IM SURE THERE WILL BE MANY MORE COMMING FO 2009!!!
> *


*Que es la palabra Chucks, cuando usted regresando a representar que GT en Colorado? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn last to post and then 1st to post :cheesy: What's good Colorado!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 08:42 AM~12641505
> *Damn last to post and then 1st to post :cheesy: What's good Colorado!
> *



What up Sean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove


GOODMORNING BROTHERS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:46 AM~12641525
> *What up Chuck
> *



GETTIN READY FOR WORK AND YOU BRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 08:47 AM~12641529
> *GETTIN READY FOR WORK AND YOU BRO
> *



ALREADY at work...tired as fuck, drinkin some coffee to see if it helps


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:48 AM~12641535
> *ALREADY at work...tired as fuck, drinkin some coffee to see if it helps
> *



TAKE SUM NO-DOZ


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 08:50 AM~12641544
> *TAKE SUM NO-DOZ
> *



What the hell is that?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:52 AM~12641556
> *What the hell is that?
> *



LOL ITS ENERGIZER PILLS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

It ain't that serious. I might need to go for a cold ass walk to wake up. What time you gotta be to work?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 07:56 AM~12641583
> *It ain't that serious. I might need to go for a cold ass walk to wake up. What time you gotta be to work?
> *


******* you don't exercise :0 



:biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:56 AM~12641583
> *It ain't that serious. I might need to go for a cold ass walk to wake up. What time you gotta be to work?
> *



RITE NOW IM LETTIN MY TRUCK WARM UP :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX, 303hyna

:wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 07:59 AM~12641593
> *RITE NOW IM LETTIN MY TRUCK WARM UP :biggrin:
> *


*It's not even cold outside foo...*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:01 AM~12641602
> *It's not even cold outside foo...
> *



OH I KNOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 08:02 AM~12641605
> *OH I KNOW
> *


*Windy as fuck though :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*So when is our meeting on the 25th?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:03 AM~12641615
> *Windy as fuck though :angry:
> *



THIS WIND SHIT SUCKS ! I HAVE GO FINISH TRIMMING A COUPLE TREES AT THAT JOB I WAS TELLIN YOU ABOUT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 08:04 AM~12641619
> *THIS WIND SHIT SUCKS ! I HAVE GO FINISH TRIMMING A COUPLE TREES AT THAT JOB I WAS TELLIN YOU ABOUT
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:04 AM~12641616
> *So when is our meeting on the 25th?
> *



YEA AT ONE O'CLOCK WE ARE GONNA HAVE A TEXAS HOLDEM GAME AFTER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 08:59 AM~12641592
> ******* you don't exercise :0
> :biggrin:
> *



Starting next week I do, foe my New Years Resolution to lose 60-80 lbs by summer :biggrin: 

I would be going for a walk to get something to eat


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, *Fatfella13*, SIKSIX

*J is that you?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:06 AM~12641632
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, Fatfella13, SIKSIX
> 
> J is that you?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 09:06 AM~12641630
> *YEA AT ONE O'CLOCK WE ARE GONNA HAVE A TEXAS HOLDEM GAME AFTER
> *



:thumbsup:


$20 buy in? Who's playing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:06 AM~12641631
> *Starting next week I do, foe my New Years Resolution to lose 60-80 lbs by summer  :biggrin:
> 
> I would be going for a walk to get something to eat
> *


*You want to make a monthly wager between you and I? We can weigh in at every meeting, and loser pays at every meeting. :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:06 AM~12641632
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, Fatfella13, SIKSIX
> 
> J is that you?
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! At least I aint the only one gettin the fat jokes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:07 AM~12641643
> *:thumbsup:
> $20 buy in? Who's playing?
> *


*I'm In :biggrin: But I dunno how to play. I'm gonna get hustled  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 09:07 AM~12641643
> *:thumbsup:
> $20 buy in? Who's playing?
> *



ME YOU RALPH AND *SEAN* SO FAR


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:08 AM~12641647
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! At least I aint the only one gettin the fat jokes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:07 AM~12641644
> *You want to make a monthly wager between you and I? We can weigh in at every meeting, and loser pays at every meeting. :cheesy:
> *




I do need some motivation but if we building muscle the scale might not be the best way to measure???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:11 AM~12641661
> *I do need some motivation but if we building muscle the scale might not be the best way to measure???
> *


*True  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:08 AM~12641649
> *I'm In  :biggrin: But I dunno how to play. I'm gonna get hustled
> *



Naw...If you get lucky with the cards it won't matter.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:12 AM~12641666
> *Naw...If you get lucky with the cards it won't matter.
> *


  

*Well I'm out fellas, gotta get my ass to work  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 09:12 AM~12641666
> *Naw...If you get lucky with the cards it won't matter.
> *



ITS ALL A BLUFF GAME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:13 AM~12641674
> *
> 
> Well I'm out fellas, gotta get my ass to work
> *



ME TOO!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 09:12 AM~12641664
> *True
> *



I mean...If we had money on it and it was strictly on weight loss then I would do cardio more then lift, even though I've read that lifting actually burns more calories in the long run. This is what I'm planning though:

M,W,F - Lift, full body for the most part and focus on the large muscles (legs, back, chest, arms)

T,Th,Sat - 30-45 minutes of cardio


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2009, 09:14 AM~12641678
> *ITS ALL A BLUFF GAME
> *



Now I know what you like to do :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 01:05 AM~12640720
> *Que es la palabra Chucks, cuando usted regresando a representar que GT en Colorado?  :biggrin:
> *


*HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE YEAR HOMIE......ILL BE OUT THERE FOR DENVER LRM SHOW FO SHO THOUGH.........WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT RAG ESE.....*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whaddup Ralph


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats goin on Colorado Ryders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 7 2009, 08:20 PM~12637880
> *I think cuz he was the only one in the topic when he posted?
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2009, 07:17 PM~12637261
> *why do you feel alone?? and right on about the bbq hopefully I can make it
> *


thanks for looking into that Larry, we would like to see all three of you up here but if you cant then we understand  thats kind of why i wanted to put the date out there as soon as possible.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 8 2009, 12:29 PM~12642969
> *
> *


Sup chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WAS CRACKIN' CHRIS?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Same shit...different toilet. You?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 03:07 PM~12644582
> *Same shit...different toilet. You?
> *


i hear you. are you gonna make it to our picnic in may?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 8 2009, 04:46 PM~12644875
> *i hear you. are you gonna make it to our picnic in may?
> *



Its too early to tell but if theres a will, theres a way :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 8 2009, 08:24 AM~12641718
> *HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE YEAR HOMIE......ILL BE OUT THERE FOR DENVER LRM SHOW FO SHO THOUGH.........WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT RAG ESE.....
> *


*Eso es bueno oír  I'm gonna stop by the shop tomorROw and take some pics. Should be in the paint booth on Monday. :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado ryders!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 8 2009, 06:13 PM~12646200
> *What up Colorado ryders!
> *


*What's good primo?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12646610
> *Whutz Good Colorado???
> *


What up Big Fes thanks for that #11 dog 
It was the shit to see those fools Swangin those rags in the STL  
Lemme know when you get your hands on #12


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12646610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up ******-- whats goin on















I was born in 1979 Larry :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 8 2009, 08:04 PM~12646654
> *What up Big Fes thanks for that #11 dog
> It was the shit to see those fools Swangin  those rags in the STL
> Lemme know when you get your hands on #12
> *


  I knew you would like that!!! I'll let you know im'ma call him tomorrow and see whutz up wit' those vol. 12's!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12646667
> *Whats up ******-- whats goin on
> *


Whut up *****!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:18 PM~12646769
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Look at SikSix showin' out!!! Thutz whutz up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 07:18 PM~12646769
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Have you told ur wifes friend about your handsome friend? :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2009, 07:21 PM~12646794
> * I knew you would like that!!! I'll let you know im'ma call him tomorrow and see whutz up wit' those vol. 12's!!!
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 08:28 PM~12646851
> *Have you told ur wifes friend about your handsome friend? :biggrin:
> *



No...but I will


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2009, 08:23 PM~12646812
> *Look at SikSix showin' out!!! Thutz whutz up!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



These were the night of my b-day...at tha Shaker Club :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 07:31 PM~12646368
> *What's good primo?
> *


Chillen blastin some suga free and looking for parts for the 51. I found the door trim but i cant find fender trim. But i can find fender trim for a 52 delux but i dont know if they are interchangable so im getting irritated. I need to talk to you though about my wedding so call me tonight if you can


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12646667
> *Whats up ******-- whats goin on
> *



What up Swiph any word on them #'s off the engine?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I post some good pics and its still dead


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12648461
> *I post some good pics and its still dead
> *


Guess u need to post more then


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Sup Fellas...

Well this is going to be a bit odd, and since you guys really don't know me.. I'm not expecting much. But here we go...

Well I just wanted to offer a helping hand working on your cars. I know a bit about hydraulics having installed them before on my own car and my friends over the last 10 years. I'm no expert, not a professional, but I like to take my time and put some effort into things. 

Keep in mind I'm not asking for money, not asking for you do give me anything. I'm just looking to get my hands dirty again in some oil. Its been almost 2 years since I turned a wrench fixing a pump. The last car I did anything to was Lady Death Geo tracker out here in Pueblo, my cousin Bobby knows the owner and asked if I would fix a pump for him. I can't remember the guy that owns it but he's an older guy, pretty cool guy lives here in Pueblo on the southside near me. 

Like I said, I just wanna get back into things, I have had some personal problems the last year and just dying to get out of my house.

I know I met a couple of you guys, Sean from R.O. and Larry from Most Wanted. (I was the guy with the lowrider models at the park)

Anyways... long story short, if you guys need an extra hand, can't figure something out, or want to upgrade/install. I'm willing to help. Hit me in PM or something.. Catch you guys around..


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 8 2009, 11:26 PM~12649039
> *Sup Fellas...
> 
> Well this is going to be a bit odd, and since you guys really don't know me.. I'm not expecting much.  But here we go...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2009, 11:13 PM~12648872
> *Guess u need to post more then
> *



I'm all out...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2009, 11:13 PM~12648872
> *Guess u need to post more then
> *



Oh and I'm gonna be up by your neck of tha woods at the end of the month...going to Lander


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2009, 05:40 PM~12645833
> *Eso es bueno oír  I'm gonna stop by the shop tomorROw and take some pics. Should be in the paint booth on Monday. :biggrin:
> *


*THATS FIRME DOGGIE............WILL SEE WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOGG!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 8 2009, 08:07 PM~12647227
> *What up Swiph any word on them #'s off the engine?
> *



got clean all the drease off of it 1st :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12649641
> *got clean all the drease off of it 1st    :angry: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 9 2009, 12:08 AM~12650191
> *
> *


dirty grease :biggrin: 



















I DONT SPELL CHEC *****


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was born in 1980 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2009, 02:38 AM~12650715
> *I was born in 1980 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 9 2009, 01:43 AM~12650732
> *
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I love some mean ol 3 wheels like this :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Jan 9 2009, 02:43 AM~12650732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's page 1980 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2009, 02:34 AM~12650858
> *it's page 1980 :biggrin:
> *



go bac and look at the page before this :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 8 2009, 08:05 PM~12646667
> *Whats up ******-- whats goin on
> I was born in 1979 Larry :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 03:27 AM~12650845
> *I  love some mean ol 3 wheels like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Making me miss my old 64 as it used to get a mean ass 3 similar to this one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 8 2009, 11:26 PM~12649039
> *Sup Fellas...
> 
> Well this is going to be a bit odd, and since you guys really don't know me.. I'm not expecting much.  But here we go...
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 8 2009, 08:43 PM~12647005
> *These were the night of my b-day...at tha Shaker Club  :biggrin:
> *


I need to get my ass up to the Shaker Club!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!! Everybody must be gettin' busy on their cars!!! Thatz probably why itz so dead!!! but thatz a good thing if thatz the case!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heres a preview!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN1IgQlHvA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 8 2009, 10:26 PM~12649039
> *Sup Fellas...
> 
> Well this is going to be a bit odd, and since you guys really don't know me.. I'm not expecting much.  But here we go...
> ...


*What's good homie? Long time no hear fROm. We will definately keep you in mind for any hydraulic work. Come in here more often, there are a lot of cool cats to meet on here and in the Southern Colorado area.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 02:27 AM~12650845
> *I  love some mean ol 3 wheels like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Me too, we need something like that in Colorado :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 8 2009, 11:08 PM~12649490
> *THATS FIRME DOGGIE............WILL SEE WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOGG!!!
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO? HERE IS SOME PIX TO START THE NEW YEAR OFF RIGHT !!  












































































































AND THIS ONE IS FOR ADAM :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 08:44 AM~12651669
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO? HERE IS SOME PIX TO START THE NEW YEAR OFF RIGHT !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

MOST OF THESE PIX R FROM SEMA...


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

WHAT'S UP TO MY HOMIES UP NORTH. :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP "SEVERED TIES" WHEN WE GONNA PARTY AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 08:29 AM~12651351
> *What's good homie? Long time no hear fROm. We will definately keep you in mind for any hydraulic work. Come in here more often, there are a lot of cool cats to meet on here and in the Southern Colorado area.
> *



I'm always here, I just dont post much. I don't have much to add to the conversations that go on around here so I just see what everyone is up too. I'd post some pics of things I did but after a nasty divorce the ex tossed the picture albums I had of stuff I did. I only have 4 pics of my old car from over 10 years ago, and maybe 3 pics of setups I've done. I have a old VHS tape of me being on Denver 2 news in the morning for Cinco De Mayo back in 2000 with my car. Damn I miss them good old days. Well like I said, I'm here, I just don't post much. Laterz!!


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 10:07 AM~12651854
> *WHAT UP  "SEVERED TIES" WHEN WE GONNA PARTY AGAIN? :biggrin:
> *


TIGGER WAS TALKING ABOUT MAKING A TRIP THERE SOON.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 9 2009, 09:11 AM~12651890
> *TIGGER WAS TALKING ABOUT MAKING A TRIP THERE SOON.
> *


*I call BULLSHIT :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 9 2009, 09:08 AM~12651863
> *I'm always here, I just dont post much.  I don't have much to add to the conversations that go on around here so I just see what everyone is up too.  I'd post some pics of things I did but after a nasty divorce the ex tossed the picture albums I had of stuff I did.  I only have 4 pics of my old car from over 10 years ago, and maybe 3 pics of setups I've done.  I have a old VHS tape of me being on Denver 2 news in the morning for Cinco De Mayo back in 2000 with my car.  Damn I miss them good old days.  Well like I said, I'm here, I just don't post much.  Laterz!!
> *


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 10:31 AM~12652028
> *I call BULLSHIT :0
> *


 :0 HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 08:44 AM~12651669
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO? HERE IS SOME PIX TO START THE NEW YEAR OFF RIGHT !!
> 
> 
> ...


*That 4 was killen 'em, you should have kept it. But then again, I would of sold it too for the million dollars you got for it :biggrin: *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, SEVERED TIES


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12652047
> *:0 HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?
> *


*Doing good homie. TGIF :biggrin: 

What's good in the 505?*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*who are these gangsters* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:35 AM~12652063
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, SEVERED TIES
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*What's good in your hood Fisheye?*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*and this fuckin cholo...doin the dam thang..lol*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:36 AM~12652075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*The one on the left is a PIMP and the one on the right is an escapee from Canon City :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:37 AM~12652088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHA, Severed Ties looken like he's doing some ballerina type shit :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 09:36 AM~12652076
> *What's good in your hood Fisheye?
> *


chillen son....trying to get all my shit ready for 09....the DVD and my CAR...

But i aint worried bro, ill get it done...

you guys gonna...actually let me rephrase...u gotta come down for the DVD in shooting bro....bring as many heads as possible!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 09:39 AM~12652101
> *BWAHAHAHA, Severed Ties looken like he's doing some ballerina type shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fucker was letting the whip crack...and bout the ride the donkey!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:40 AM~12652111
> *chillen son....trying to get all my shit ready for 09....the DVD and my CAR...
> 
> But i aint worried bro, ill get it done...
> ...


*That's what's up Fish. The 719 ROLLERZ will be there  Just let us know when!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:41 AM~12652118
> *that fucker was letting the whip crack...and bout the ride the donkey!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

I'LL ADD SOME PIX.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 09:43 AM~12652126
> *That's what's up Fish. The 719 ROLLERZ will be there  Just let us know when!
> *


fuck yeah homie....im planning on may/june time....

HUGE STREET HOP, BITCHES/ PARK CAR SHOWS/ ETC/ LOTTA IN THE STREETS TYPE SHIT HOMIE....I HOP ITS A GOOD ONE...

GOT 3 PRO CAMERAS GONNA BE THERE, A CRANE FOR ONE(FOR THE HOP)...


OH AND DID I SAY BITCHES...I WANNA DO A "DIRECTORS CUT EDITION"..U FEEL ME!!


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 10:37 AM~12652088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DO THE LASSO!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 9 2009, 09:48 AM~12652156
> *:biggrin:  DO THE LASSO!!
> *


"DISCO...DISCO...DISCO...DISCO" -(ZOHAN VOICE) LMAO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 09:31 AM~12652028
> *I call BULLSHIT :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 AM~12652093
> *The one on the left is a PIMP and the one on the right is an escapee from Canon City :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FLORENCE NOT CANON CITY :biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 10:55 AM~12652209
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 09:57 AM~12652216
> *:uh: FLORENCE NOT CANON CITY :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 9 2009, 09:57 AM~12652216
> *:uh: FLORENCE NOT CANON CITY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 9 2009, 09:57 AM~12652219
> *DAMN!!
> *


*We call'n BULLSHIT on Tigger, not you bRO!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 9 2009, 09:46 AM~12652143
> *fuck yeah homie....im planning on may/june time....
> 
> HUGE STREET HOP, BITCHES/ PARK CAR SHOWS/ ETC/ LOTTA IN THE STREETS TYPE SHIT HOMIE....I HOP ITS A GOOD ONE...
> ...


*I don't know what all that says, all I can read is BITCHES :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 9 2009, 09:45 AM~12652141
> *I'LL ADD SOME PIX.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 10:09 AM~12652309
> *I don't know what all that says, all I can read is BITCHES  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 07:30 AM~12651355
> *Me too, we need something like that in Colorado :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *AllHustle NoLove*

what up pRezO.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 9 2009, 11:19 AM~12652841
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what up chucles


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 12:20 PM~12652853
> *what up chucles
> *



just takin a break fROm bein outside in the damn wind! whats goin on with you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 11:10 AM~12652317
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Those are some badass rides


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THA COLO PEEPS.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 9 2009, 01:30 PM~12653801
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THA COLO PEEPS.
> 
> 
> ...



Wheres the ON THE BUMPER PICS fROm sunday :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 04:41 PM~12654874
> *Wheres the ON THE BUMPER PICS fROm sunday :angry:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2009, 03:34 AM~12650858
> *it's page 1980 :biggrin:
> *



My settings are different...Mine is page 992 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 9 2009, 07:18 PM~12656847
> *My weight is different...My weight is 992  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

damn do i keep missing everyone or what?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup Ralph


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Rollerz! how yall doin tonight?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good peeps!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 10 2009, 12:17 AM~12659486
> *What up Fes?
> *


Shit chillin'... Looks like Rampage vs. Rashad in July is gonna happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2009, 12:16 AM~12659475
> *Whutz Good peeps!!!
> *


Wassup Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 10 2009, 12:24 AM~12659565
> *Wassup Fes
> *


Whut up Kev... whutz good wit' you???


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2009, 12:34 AM~12659670
> *Whut up Kev... whutz good wit' you???
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BADASS PIC


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2009, 08:58 PM~12657216
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 04:41 PM~12654874
> *Wheres the ON THE BUMPER PICS fROm sunday :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODMORNING PEOPLE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

HAve any of yall seen the new tires fROm Michelin- they are see thROugh and AIRLESS-- shit is crazy-- Im to lazy to download the pics and then photobucket them so heres the link if you wanna see em.

http://solo2.org/forums/thread/124472.aspx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 11:49 AM~12662053
> *HAve any of yall seen the new tires fROm Michelin- they are see thROugh and AIRLESS-- shit is crazy-- Im to lazy to download the pics and then photobucket them so heres the link if you wanna see em.
> 
> http://solo2.org/forums/thread/124472.aspx
> *


That Shit looks crazy!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2009, 11:08 AM~12662149
> *That Shit looks crazy!!!
> *



I think they would look tight on a mini truc tuccin some 20s with the doors on the gROund :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

swiph have you ordered any shoes fROm instyleshoes.com?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2009, 12:33 PM~12662682
> *swiph have you ordered any shoes fROm instyleshoes.com?
> *


Ive actualy never ordered fROm them-- but I keep close tabs on em since they keep me updated on NEW RELEASES. Thier website I use ALOT.
THEY SELL AUTHENTIC SHOES- and have great customer service.
WHat shoes are you lookin at on there?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 01:55 PM~12662809
> *Ive actualy never ordered fROm them-- but I keep close tabs on em since they keep me updated on NEW RELEASES. Thier website I use ALOT.
> THEY SELL AUTHENTIC SHOES- and have great customer service.
> WHat shoes are you lookin at on there?
> *



the blue and white 13s but im not to sure yet ! what about 23isback.com?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> the blue and white 13s
> 
> Never used em--- -- they seem straight up--- but cant say I have heard anything good or bad besides the reviews on thier site. They had alot of good editorials on thier page- but they all could be bullshit.. I could do some checcin on em for ya if you want- ask a few homies and see what the deal is


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> > the blue and white 13s
> >
> > Never used em--- seen some reviews-- they seem straight up--- but cant say I have heard anything good or bad besides the reviews on thier site. They had alot of good editorials on thier page- but they all could be bullshit.. I could do some checcin on em for ya if you want- ask a few homies and see what the deal is
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

That Adam fROm coloRadO is NOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Passen Through...........*


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

sup fellas.. 

just wondering, you guys got any pics of your first lows? Found a couple of my old monte... from 11 years ago, back in 97-98. It was a '86, 2 pumps 6 batteries... installed them myself, I got the pumps from Fino's tires and wheels, Sam's hydraulics, and even Robert's tires and wheels... I had some damn bolt-on roadsters, but shit back then I didn't care, as long as I was rollin...









and after rollin' down federal hoppin' the 12" or so (I was just a street ryder)... well the picture says it all... I got into the parking lot, and tried to life up the front to see the damage and it blew the seals....bleeding like a bitch everywhere... fun times....damn I miss Federal...










ok.. who's next??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2009, 05:58 PM~12664219
> *Passen Through...........
> *



*PM SENT *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 10:49 AM~12662053
> *HAve any of yall seen the new tires fROm Michelin- they are see thROugh and AIRLESS-- shit is crazy-- Im to lazy to download the pics and then photobucket them so heres the link if you wanna see em.
> 
> http://solo2.org/forums/thread/124472.aspx
> *


I seen that about a year ago but I heard there not see throu thats just to show you how there made and they do have a side wall but like I said thats just what I heard


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

mine was a 88 civic i bout it fixed up for the most part. that car was sold to my homie when i moved to A.Z. and its still in denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

putting in work


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2009, 06:12 PM~12664723
> *putting in work
> 
> 
> ...




:loco:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2009, 06:12 PM~12664723
> *putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie now the car is a real crusier  sun or rain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 07:23 PM~12664808
> *:loco:
> *


It was a hundred dollar fix compared to how much did you say??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 10 2009, 08:11 PM~12665138
> *looking good homie now the car is a real crusier   sun or rain
> *


always has been it's just peeps talk shit but when I'm on the drag weather it's here ,springs, pueblo, denver I don't see their shit out there


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2009, 06:12 PM~12664723
> *putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 10 2009, 11:18 PM~12666735
> *Looking GOOD
> *


Thanks homie how you doing GOODTIMER??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2009, 09:57 PM~12666558
> *It was a hundred dollar fix compared to how much did you say??
> *


I said no more than 2hundred.

If you go bac and find the post you will see where there were some post in here about POP UP sunROofs lookin gay . SOrry larry-- I jus think they are cheesy - they ruin BAD ASS LOWRIDERS. I dont know how many times I have seen a bad ass Lowrider and then look at the pop up and say - well I wont say it- BUT tHATS WHEN I START TALKIN SHIT.

Sorry larry-- I aint tryin to hate on you- but to me me you took a beautiful mod that took alot of balls to ROll with at all times and turned it into exactly what you said -" a hundred dolla fix"

Its yours though-- so thats jus the way it is- my oppinion dont mean shit.

I hope you dont take what I am sayin to drasticaly.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey bro that civic looks like my homeboy art castros cinnamon twist he had back in the day does it have tan int?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 12:55 PM~12662448
> *I think they would look tight on a mini truc tuccin some 20s  with the doors on the gROund :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jan 10 2009, 10:53 PM~12667012
> *hey bro that civic looks like my homeboy art castros cinnamon twist he had back in the day does it have tan int?
> *


THats what I was gonna say-- I remember bullshittin with Art a few times when out with Byran Duran-- he had the Kandied out CRX painted by Randiego- it ha gold undercarriage and the 1st Set up withHardlines Sam Henry ever did


----------



## lilnasty_719 (Jan 4, 2008)

made this on midnight club la for the ro homies =]


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilnasty_719_@Jan 11 2009, 01:19 AM~12668064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCCIN GANGSTA-- do they got that for the WII?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 11:42 PM~12666910
> *I said no more than 2hundred.
> 
> If you go bac and find the post you will see where there were some post in here about POP UP sunROofs lookin gay .  SOrry larry-- I jus think they are cheesy - they ruin BAD ASS LOWRIDERS.  I dont know how many times I have seen a bad ass Lowrider and then look at the pop up and say - well I wont say it- BUT tHATS WHEN I START TALKIN SHIT.
> ...


Post your LOWRIDER, Not shit you say you worked on I mean YOUR LOWRIDER because you are in a car club right??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 10 2009, 10:32 PM~12666847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 11 2009, 10:51 AM~12669111
> *Doing GOOD Homie, just busy as hell.
> :0
> *


so have you been working on your ride?? I haven't seen you in here in a minute. Hows the bike?? My bike is coming along pretty good man


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 09:52 AM~12669115
> *so have you been working on your ride?? I haven't seen you in here in a minute. Hows the bike?? My bike is coming along pretty good man
> *


I have done nothing to the ride, and the Bike im about to store it for a year. I only have 800 miles and i got it at the begining of the year.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 11 2009, 10:57 AM~12669145
> *I have done nothing to the ride, and the Bike im about to store it for a year. I only have 800 miles and i got it at the begining of the year.
> *


Why are you storing the bike?? Gonna do another tour?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 09:59 AM~12669154
> *Why are you storing the bike?? Gonna do another tour?
> *


Yeah, this is going to be my 5th one


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jan 10 2009, 10:53 PM~12667012
> *hey bro that civic looks like my homeboy art castros cinnamon twist he had back in the day does it have tan int?
> *


i bought that car from art when i was 16 i had a lot of fun in that car. then i sold it when i moved to az that car got hated on down here. the first week i was here sombody smashed the windshield then my first day of work they broke into it ripped the back seat out and took the system. fucken haten ass bitches


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 11 2009, 11:11 AM~12669249
> *Yeah, this is going to be my 5th one
> *


bummer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 07:27 AM~12668610
> *Post  your LOWRIDER, Not shit you say you worked on I mean YOUR LOWRIDER because  you are in a car club right??
> *



Now you got me laughin-- tryin to talk shit -everybody in here knows Ive had to sell what cars I did have for bullshit reasons-- and they may not have been finished and on the level of your Elco- but I can gurantee they would have never had a fuccin gay ass pop up sun ROof put in em. If I wouldnt have had to sell my 62-- it would have already been candied- juiced up and with undercarriage by now- but it aint- so you got me there larry :uh: 
You can get all hurt about me sayin it looks cheesy-- I was tryin my hardest to be nice about it-- jus lettin you know-- Im not the only one that is gonna look at it and think of it the way I do. BUT ITS YOUR RIDE- so like I said- what does it matter what people think- my oppinion shouldnt mean shit..
I guess thats the difference with me and you-- you care to much about what people think-- thats a shame 




I jus took another look at your post---- and if you are doubting the things Ive posted as things ive worked on-- you better chec your self- cause I dont need to fake nothin-- IF I SAID I DID IT- THEN I DID IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 PM~12669650
> *Now you got me laughin-- tryin to talk shit -everybody in here knows Ive had to sell what cars I did have for bullshit reasons-- and they may not have been finished and on the level of your Elco- but I can gurantee they would have never had a fuccin gay ass pop up sun ROof put in em.  If I wouldnt have had to sell my 62-- it would have already been candied- juiced up and with undercarriage by now- but it aint- so you got me there larry :uh:
> You can get all hurt about me sayin it looks cheesy-- I was tryin my hardest to be nice about it-- jus lettin you know-- Im not the only one that is gonna look at it and think of it the way I do. BUT ITS YOUR RIDE- so like I said- what does it matter what people think- my oppinion shouldnt mean shit..
> I guess thats the difference with me and you-- you care to much about what people think-- thats a shame
> ...


would of could of should of


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:20 AM~12669716
> *would of could of should of
> *


THats all you got Larry- come on now. you wanna talk shit- but not even reply bac to what I told you to chec yourself on :uh: 

as far as WOULD of--- you can bet your ass it WOULD have happened.
I even had the interior kit ordered before I even went to pic my 62 up- I sure wasnt slaccin  

As far as COULD of goes- it wouldnt have been the smart thing to do with what I have goin on.

And for SHOULD of-- that definetly wouldnt have been the smart thing to do- bein I got alot more money tied up in my lawyer than you do your Elco.

Id rather be feeling the way I am right now knowin I got my lawyer takin care and lettin peeps like you talk shit-- cause like i said earlier-- thats the difference between you and me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:44 PM~12669827
> *THats all you got Larry- come on now. you wanna talk shit- but not even reply bac to what I told you to chec yourself on :uh:
> 
> as far as WOULD of--- you can bet your ass it WOULD have happened.
> ...


The money tied up in your lawyer is your fault and your wrong if you think I care what people think all I'm saying is your family should of taught you some manners kid


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up wedo


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:46 AM~12669835
> *The money tied up in your lawyer is your fault and your wrong if you think I care what people think all I'm saying is your family should of taught you some manners kid
> *


YA- you are right-it is my fault-- I SHOULD HAVE NEVER WENT INTO BUSINESS WITH ANYBODY-- I did my thing for 10 years by myself and I should have kept it that way and things would be fine-but I wanted a bigger shop and it got me in a mess- but we all make mistakes and now Im havin to deal with this one.

As far as manners go--- the golden rule I was taught was "treat others how you would like to be treated"-- AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT I DO. If I do somethin fuccin ghetto as fuc-- then call me out on it- voice your oppinion-- thats what homies are suppose to do- not let a homie ride aROund thinkin he did some cool shit jus so you dont hurt his feelings. 


and since you wanna go on talkin shit heres what I found on the 
WHATS GHETTO LIST in the hydraulics section a while bac
THIS POST WAS THE NUMBER 2 POST.


> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 12:10 PM~3933081
> *wire loom over your hydraulic hoses
> *


Ive actualy wanted to tell you this for a while-- but held it in jus so you didnt get all sad at me- but now since you are sad- I said fuc it
You could spend $50 and clean your bed up with some stainless steel hoses or harline and make it look good
I cant believe you have that smooth as fuc bed-- shit lookin tight-- and $5 chROme loom over your hoses 




OH YEAH-- and the kid comment-- that gets laughed at jus like when ROy would try and use it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up. Internet is serious business it seems :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 11:58 AM~12669907
> *what up. Internet is serious business it seems  :biggrin:
> *


WHat up pimpin-- whats good wit you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:57 PM~12669899
> *YA- you are right-it is my fault-- I SHOULD HAVE NEVER WENT INTO BUSINESS WITH ANYBODY-- I did my thing for 10 years by myself and I should have kept it that way and things would be fine-but I wanted a bigger shop and it got me in a mess- but we all make mistakes and now Im havin to deal with this one.
> 
> As far as manners go--- the golden rule I was taught was "treat others how you would like to be treated"-- AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT I DO.  If I do somethin fuccin ghetto as fuc-- then call me out on it- voice your oppinion-- thats what homies are suppose to do- not let a homie ride aROund thinkin he did some cool shit jus so you dont hurt his feelings.
> ...


You did what thing for 10 years?? I don't give a fuck what some list says is ghetto and you said a homie tells one when there doing wrong well your not my homie. see it's people like you that don't know when to shut the fuck up. Don't tell me what I can do to my ride to make it better you ain't got shit therefore cannot speak on shit.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:59 PM~12669910
> *WHat up pimpin-- whats good wit you
> *


same shit differant day. still bumpin that e 40 and building my master plan for the 51. I need to get your address from you again and all the rollerz address that would like to be invited to my wedding. It would be an honor to have you all there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:57 PM~12669899
> *OH YEAH-- and the kid comment-- that gets laughed at jus like when ROy would try and use it
> *


It's true so laugh all you want


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:00 PM~12669924
> *You did what thing for 10 years?? I don't give a fuck what some list says is ghetto and you said a homie tells one when there doing wrong well your not my homie. see it's people like you that don't know when to shut the fuck up. Don't tell me what I can do to my ride to make it better you ain't got shit therefore cannot speak on shit.
> *


Ive been doin Juice and bags and metal mods for 10 years.

And I didnt use the word wROng- I SAID GHETTO AS FUCC- nothin is wROng if the owner likes it. And as far as me bein your homie-- Im glad you said it now-- dont be PMn me like you did las time tryin to act all cool after talkin shit then.
As far as me not havin shit-- I may not have one of my rides on 13s-

but Id rather have my Rivi sittin the way it does jus needin paint than your ELCO-- and as far as my Blazer goes- you couldnt give me your Elco and 5grand for it-- so I may not have what YOU LIKE-- but dont tell me I aint got shit-- you jus makin yourself look dumb.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

for what its worth guys i think larrys lo lo is the shit and although i wouldent have did that pop roof thing i think it looks tight. Now maby im just not as experianced as the rest of you guys but i dont see whats wrong with it. On the other hand i dont see how Swiph came at you sidewayz. He's very opinionated thats true but he is a cool ass dude and has really helped me out with my ride and i belive he is more then knowledgeable about what he speaks on. and talking about his case and why he dont have any rides right now was a low blow. Just my 2 cents on it since yall are arguing on a public forum and not taking it to pm's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:02 PM~12669932
> *It's true so laugh all you want
> *


If you wanna call me a kid cause I call shit shit- then go ahead. Jus cause Im the only one in here that will voice an oppinion the way I do-- call me what you want- as I said before-- I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT PEEPS THINK-- and bein you're not my homie as you say-- I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT YOUR ASS SAYS.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:01 PM~12669928
> *same shit differant day. still bumpin that e 40 and building my master plan for the 51. I need to get your address from you again and all the rollerz address that would like to be invited to my wedding. It would be an honor to have you all there.
> *


I dident mean to make it sound like just the RO bROthers are invited. anyone else that i have chopped it up with on here is more then welcome to come. Just pm your name, adfdress and how many people you will be brining :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 12:08 PM~12669971
> *for what its worth guys i think larrys lo lo is the shit and although i wouldent have did that pop roof thing i think it looks tight. Now maby im just not as experianced as the rest of you guys but i dont see whats wrong with it. On the other hand i dont see how Swiph came at you sidewayz. He's very opinionated thats true but he is a cool ass dude and has really helped me out with my ride and i belive he is more then knowledgeable about what he speaks on. and talking about his case and why he dont have any rides right now was a low blow. Just my 2 cents on it since yall are arguing on a public forum and not taking it to pm's
> *



I tried to be cool and jus let him know I thought he was crazy for doin it-- and that why all I put was the LOCO HEAD SMILEY GUY THINGS- NO WORDS AT ALL- but once words are spit at me and talkin shit-- I DONT LET IT FLY.

As far as him talkin bout my case-- its all good-- it jus makes me laugh since it makes him feel better- my bROthers know the deal-- I aint trippin bout it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:11 PM~12669987
> *If you wanna call me a kid cause I call shit shit- then go ahead.  Jus cause Im the only one in here that will voice an oppinion the way I do-- call me what you want- as I said before-- I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT PEEPS THINK-- and bein you're not my homie as you say-- I DONT GIVE A FUC WHAT YOUR ASS SAYS.
> *


pming you trying to act cool man you funny. But I'm gonna drop this convo because unlike you I respect my club and how others percieve us. I don't want anyone thinking we coming off like were the shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 12:12 PM~12669994
> *I dident mean to make it sound like just the RO bROthers are invited. anyone else that i  have chopped it up with on here is more then welcome to come. Just pm your name, adfdress and how many people you will be brining :biggrin:
> *


Did you get my text last night?
Are you still comin up today?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:15 PM~12670010
> *Did you get my text last night?
> Are you still comin up today?
> *


Naw homie i dident get no text's last night night so i haddent planned on going nowhere today.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:14 PM~12670004
> *pming you trying to act cool man you funny. But I'm gonna drop this convo because unlike you I respect my club and how others percieve us. I don't want anyone thinking we coming off like were the shit
> *


You are seriously gonna say you didnt PM me - that we werent PMn each other the day you pasted that Rivi up?
as a matter of fact you even posted in here during our PMs sayin 
SWIPH AINT THAT BAD OF GUY ONCE YOU GET TO KNOW HIM :uh: 



As far as you sayin I dont respect my club or how people percieve us--- what a fuccin joke LArry--- you jus all sad cause i called your pop up sun ROof fuccin gay and I wasnt even tryin to take it there until you started talkin shit-- I tried to jus leave a smiley do-- but you had to get all hurt about it- AND DONT SAY YOU DIDNT- CAUSE THATS WHAT GOT THIS CONVERSATION TO THIS POINT.
As far as anybody comin off like they are the shit-- HOW THE FUC DO YOU GET THAT- I AINT SAID NOTHIN BOUT THAT OUR CLUB.

AS a matter of fact- the POP UP SUN ROof post I mentioned earlier was about one of our ROllerz- so I aint tryin to make anybody sounded any better than anybody- SO GET FUCCIN REAL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 12:19 PM~12670027
> *Naw homie i dident get no text's last night night so i haddent planned on going nowhere today.
> *



My bad- I thought you were comin up here this weekend to get your interiro and other lil stuff and to bring some cheese :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 10 2009, 07:23 PM~12664808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did I start talking shit??


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:26 PM~12670069
> *My bad- I thought you were comin up here this weekend to get your interiro and other lil stuff and to bring some cheese :biggrin:
> *


Naw but i can do that in the next couple of days. Thats my bad homie i just dident get the text and i gotta be able to get someone to coordinate the commings and goings round here so that i can get away. Let me see when i can borrow cuzzes trucc in the next 2 or 3 days and ill get up there and picc that shit up and drop off that loot.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 10 2009, 10:02 PM~12666604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANd what about this LArry-- this aint talkin shit- tryin to question what I SAY I have worked on-


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:33 PM~12670111
> *THis aint talkin shit huh-- you may not have quoted me personaly- but bein you have continued on this thought towards me the rest of the way-- it sure seems like it.. Im sure you might have some other people in mind when postin it- but you spit this same shit at me this whole conversation
> ANd what about this LArry-- this aint talkin shit- tryin to question what I SAY I have worked on-
> *


where does that prove I started anything and about not seing peoples rides out who said I was talking about you or did you ASSume that?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 12:29 PM~12670088
> *Naw but i can do that in the next couple of days. Thats my bad homie i just dident get the text and i gotta be able to get someone to coordinate the commings and goings round here so that i can get away. Let me see when i can borrow cuzzes trucc in the next 2 or 3 days and ill get up there and picc that shit up and drop off that loot.
> *


NO sweat bROther-- I aint trippin.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPH AND LARRY YOU GUYS SHOULD PM OR CALL EACH OTHER TO DISCUSS THIS!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:34 PM~12670121
> *where does that prove I started anything and about not seing peoples rides out who said I was talking about you or did you ASSume that?
> *


I didnt need to assume it-- you kept speakin on it-- that pROves it enough

AND WHY YoU KEEP AVOIDIN ME QUESTIONIN YOU SAYIN WHAT IVE WORKED ON- you still havent replied to it- whats the deal with that-- you wanna talk shit but dont wanna man up to what it mean or where you try and spit it fROm- whats up-- try and callme out-- post somethin up that I say I did that I didnt do-- 
lets see it larry-- 

YOU CANT DO IT-- YOU CANT CALL BULLSHIT ON ME-- CAUSE I DONT BULLSHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2009, 12:36 PM~12670134
> *SWIPH AND LARRY YOU GUYS SHOULD PM OR CALL EACH OTHER TO DISCUSS THIS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:39 PM~12670142
> *I didnt need to assume it-- you kept speakin on it-- that pROves it enough
> 
> AND WHY YoU KEEP AVOIDIN ME QUESTIONIN YOU SAYIN WHAT IVE WORKED ON- you still havent replied to it- whats the deal with that-- you wanna talk shit but dont wanna man up to what it mean or where you try and spit it fROm- whats up-- try and callme out-- post somethin up that I say I did that I didnt do--
> ...


I never said you didn't work on cars all I said is don't bring up cars you say you worked on post your shit up thats all I'm saying I ain't hiding nothing. I didn't keep speaking on anything once you said about gay sunroof and fucking up a car then I took that as a blast at me thats what started it for me but like I've said I'm done with this converstaion I don't need to argue or prove anything to anybody.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 11 2009, 12:29 PM~12670082
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP UCE !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:46 PM~12670187
> *WHAT UP UCE !! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Out of the elco topic and in the Colorado topic huh? :biggrin: If you need help posting pics when you get ready to let me know I can help you


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:49 PM~12670202
> *Out of the elco topic and in the Colorado topic huh? :biggrin: If you need help posting pics when you get ready to let me know I can help you
> *


I will let you know thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:50 PM~12670215
> *I will let you know thanks
> *


No problem


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! or should I say bad??? :biggrin: Whut Up Swiph and Larry, you guys might as well drop this argument cuz ur not gonna get anywhere... just my 2 cents!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry you got all hurt-- I was jus sayin what I feel- and tryin to be nice about.


Jus like the way you said what you said about NOT POSTIN STUFF I SAY I WORKED ON-- to me that was talkin shit .


EIther PM me- or dROp it-- I dont give a fuc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 01:54 PM~12670244
> *Whutz Good CO!!! or should I say bad???  :biggrin:  Whut Up Swiph and Larry, you guys might as well drop this argument cuz ur not gonna get anywhere... just my 2 cents!!!  :biggrin:
> *


already done


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn Fes i dident get to chop it up with you bout that UFC! What did you think?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows your car coming Fes??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12670292
> *Damn Fes i dident get to chop it up with you bout that UFC! What did you think?
> *


It was cool!!! other than Mir... as good as he looked (no ****) I can't stand him, wish Noog would've fucked him up!!! :biggrin: what do you think about Rampage and Rashad in July??? I heard itz gonna happen!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:05 PM~12670321
> *It was cool!!! other than Mir... as good as he looked (no ****) I can't stand him, wish Noog would've fucked him up!!!  :biggrin: what do you think about Rampage and Rashad in July??? I heard itz gonna happen!!!
> *


Yeah i wanted Noog to win too but Mir looked unbeliveable! I was hoping for forrest vs rampage 2 but if he fights rashad it will be a good fight. As much as i dont like rashad he is proving me wrong with win after win


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:03 PM~12670307
> *Hows your car coming Fes??
> *


Shit, I just came back inside from the garage!!! I got to cut a couple of more pieces out for the frame but I gotz to do it tomorrow but after that I got to start welding all these pieces in the side rails are fully done and 90% of the top is done...  ones the frame and the body are back together is of to paint...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Primo. Hows it goin today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:08 PM~12670344
> *Yeah i wanted Noog to win too but Mir looked unbeliveable! I was hoping for forrest vs rampage 2 but if he fights rashad it will be a good fight. As much as i dont like rashad he is proving me wrong with win after win
> *


Rashad was beating on Forrest crazy at the end... his head was just bouncing back all crazy, but Rampage better knock Rashad out!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:09 PM~12670354
> *Shit, I just came back inside from the garage!!! I got to cut a couple of more pieces out for the frame but I gotz to do it tomorrow but after that I got to start welding all these pieces in the side rails are fully done and 90% of the top is done...   ones the frame and the body are back together is of to paint...
> *


Sounds good bro so you did a full wrap frame thats what your doing right?? Then your changing paint are you changing interior as well? oh and I thought I read that the rampage and rashad fight was a for sure thing but I could be wrong


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:12 PM~12670384
> *Rashad was beating on Forrest crazy at the end... his head was just bouncing back all crazy, but Rampage better knock Rashad out!!!
> *


Yeah i thought forrest was winning then all of the sudden BAM asswhoopin like a muthafucca :roflmao: But yeah it looks like rampage might have the eye of the tigger again so i hope he gets him!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:10 PM~12670364
> *What up Primo. Hows it goin today?
> *


*Good bRO, just chillen back.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:17 PM~12670431
> *What's good Colorado?
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

WHERE DID YOU GO LASTNITE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:17 PM~12670431
> *What's good Colorado?
> *


hey Primo i need you to pm your moms, jennifers and ginos addresses so i can send them the wedding invitations. And did you ever get my moms # to your mom? She is realy looking forward to talking to her.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:13 PM~12670388
> *Sounds good bro so you did a full wrap frame thats what your doing right?? Then your changing paint are you changing interior as well? oh and I thought I read that the rampage and rashad fight was a for sure thing but I could be wrong
> *


Yea im not done yet but thatz the plan a full frame wrap... Paint is almost gonna be the same color and yeah im changing the interior that shit bugs the shit out of me, thatz the part that I hated the most about my car was the interior, I already got a whole new interior I just haven't made up my mind what im doin'... and yeah the fight is probably a for sure thing!!! IDK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:15 PM~12670416
> *Yeah i thought forrest was winning then all of the sudden BAM asswhoopin like a muthafucca :roflmao:  But yeah it looks like rampage might have the eye of the tigger again so i hope he gets him!
> *


*I thought the same thing, what a disappointment. I don't care for Rampage too much, but I definately do not like Rashad. I hope Rampage knocks him the fuck out! :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 01:17 PM~12670431
> *What's good Colorado?
> *



WHats good pRezO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:19 PM~12670449
> *hey Primo i need you to pm your moms, jennifers and ginos addresses so i can send them the wedding invitations. And did you ever get my moms # to your mom? She is realy looking forward to talking to her.
> *


*I haven't bRO, I apologize. I don't have their addresses, but I have my bRO's number. I haven't talked to my sis in a minute. I do have Mom's addy, I'll PM you  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:15 PM~12670416
> *Yeah i thought forrest was winning then all of the sudden BAM asswhoopin like a muthafucca :roflmao:  But yeah it looks like rampage might have the eye of the tigger again so i hope he gets him!
> *


I was takin' a piss when he started whooping his ass and I had to hurry up all crazy cuz I could hear everyone hollering in the living room... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 01:20 PM~12670474
> *WHats good pRezO
> *


*What's cracken bROther!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:19 PM~12670453
> *Yea im not done yet but thatz the plan a full frame wrap... Paint is almost gonna be the same color and yeah im changing the interior that shit bugs the shit out of me, thatz the part that I hated the most about my car was the interior, I already got a whole new interior I just haven't made up my mind what im doin'... and yeah the fight is probably a for sure thing!!! IDK
> *


so besides the frame wrap on the undercarriage is that your only plans for now?? I mean are you painting the frame even black and the belly or just wanting to get it back on the road?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 01:22 PM~12670489
> *I was takin' a piss when he started whooping his ass and I had to hurry up all crazy cuz I could hear everyone hollering in the living room...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:22 PM~12670484
> *I haven't bRO, I apologize. I don't have their addresses, but I have my bRO's number. I haven't talked to my sis in a minute. I do have Mom's addy, I'll PM you
> *


No problem. hows the 64 coming? any new pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:17 PM~12670431
> *What's good Colorado?
> *


I hope you don't feel I was disrespecting RO homie because that was not my intent and if I did I apologize.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:22 PM~12670489
> *I was takin' a piss when he started whooping his ass and I had to hurry up all crazy cuz I could hear everyone hollering in the living room...  :biggrin:
> *



This was the first UFC i can remember that i diffident get out of my chair even once! Even the under card was dope ass fucc.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:23 PM~12670498
> *so besides the frame wrap on the undercarriage is that your only plans for now?? I mean are you painting the frame even black and the belly or just wanting to get it back on the road?
> *


Yeah I wanna get it back on the road, but I wanna look into powdercoating it 1st or atleast throwing some paint on the frame and the belly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 11 2009, 02:24 PM~12670500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big mistake but I drank a gang of Corona's all night and I couldn't hold it any longer, but yeah the undercard was the shit!!! my boy C.B. kicked ass too!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:27 PM~12670525
> *Yeah I wanna get it back on the road, but I wanna look into powdercoating it 1st or atleast throwing some paint on the frame and the belly!!!  :biggrin:
> *


right on bro good luck I know it's gonna look good you even euro'ed the front end I'm liking those for the cutty's more and more


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:30 PM~12670546
> *Big mistake but I drank a gang of Corona's all night and I couldn't hold it any longer, but yeah the undercard was the shit!!! my boy C.B. kicked ass too!!!
> *


We gonna have to get together for one of these upcoming events!

Edit: No ****!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:32 PM~12670553
> *right on bro good luck I know it's gonna look good you even euro'ed the front end I'm liking those for the cutty's more and more
> *


  Love the euro front ends!!! and the LS front ends on Elco's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:35 PM~12670571
> * Love the euro front ends!!! and the LS front ends on Elco's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I like the original elco front ends because it's not a lot of plastic because plastic could be a paint to work with and paint but if you put that plastic bond stuff before paint it really makes a difference. I really like ls monte carlos in general man those things are pretty bad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:32 PM~12670557
> *We gonna have to get together for one of these upcoming events!
> 
> Edit: No ****!
> *


Haha... yea definitely im down, I didn't know these many peeps watched UFC on here...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:24 PM~12670508
> *I hope you don't feel I was disrespecting RO homie because that was not my intent and if I did I apologize.
> *


*Never thought that once. No apology needed bRO. I just saw it as 2 homies having difference of opinion on a subject. It happens all the time, I've been guilty of it myself in the past. 

You have been my homeboy since back in the day Big L Dawg. I have nothing but respect for you and MOST HATED. You guys build your own shit, and started your own club instead of joining one of the big name clubs. That goes a long way in my book  

Just keep in mind Swiph speaks what other people think. The difference is he'll speak on it, and not hold it in. Some people respect him for it, some people hate him for it.  ...................... And there are other times where I wish I could push the MUTE button on him :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:36 PM~12670579
> *I like the original elco front ends because it's not a lot of plastic because plastic could be a paint to work with and paint but if you put that plastic bond stuff before paint it really makes a difference. I really like ls monte carlos in general man those things are pretty bad
> *


yea LS monte's gotta be my favorite G body's!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:24 PM~12670504
> *No problem.  hows the 64 coming? any new pics?
> *


*The belly should be getting wet this week. I'm gonna check on it tomorROw. *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:37 PM~12670585
> *Haha... yea definitely im down, I didn't know these many peeps watched UFC on here...
> *



Yeah i been ordering the ppv's forever and i always invite a ton of peoples to watch em on my big screen but no one ever shows up. So im lookin for a place to go watch em with some other people. My primo watches em so hopefully we can get together and watch a couple. But yeah its usually just me and my old lady.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope the Eagles finish off the Giants!!! looken' good so far!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 01:38 PM~12670595
> *yea LS monte's gotta be my favorite G body's!!!
> *


*I have to disagree, cutty's are my fav, but only 81 and up  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:38 PM~12670590
> *Never thought that once. No apology needed bRO. I just saw it as 2 homies having difference of opinion on a subject. It happens all the time, I've been guilty of it myself in the past.
> 
> You have been my homeboy since back in the day Big L Dawg. I have nothing but respect for you and MOST HATED. You guys build your own shit, and started your own club instead of joining one of the big name clubs. That goes a long way in my book
> ...


right on homie I appreciate it and I totally understand about him speaking on what people think because I don't like things on others rides and don't say anything for two reasons. One it's not my ride and second I hate when people nitpick my ride so I don't do it to others thats just how I feel about that. But it no way am I light skinned and take stuff too serious just things like that bro.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:40 PM~12670609
> *The belly should be getting wet this week. I'm gonna check on it tomorROw.
> *


Sounds dope! you gettin that bitch done quicc! What color on this one?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Jan 11 2009, 01:32 PM~12670557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Let's plan something for the Rampage/Rashad fight *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670618
> *right on homie I appreciate it and I totally understand about him speaking on what people think because I don't like things on others rides and don't say anything for two reasons. One it's not my ride and second I hate when people nitpick my ride so I don't do it to others thats just how I feel about that. But it no way am I light skinned and take stuff too serious just things like that bro.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670619
> *Sounds dope! you gettin that bitch done quicc!  What color on this one?
> *


*Canary Yellow*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:43 PM~12670623
> *Let's plan something for the Rampage/Rashad fight
> *


Fucc yeah im down. You tell me when and where and im there. Ill bring some Corronas and Patron :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:45 PM~12670632
> *Canary Yellow
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:45 PM~12670632
> *Canary Yellow
> *


serious?? Isn't the frame red right now??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:45 PM~12670633
> *Fucc yeah im down. You tell me when and where and im there. Ill bring some CoROnas and PatROn :biggrin:
> *


*FIXED :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 11 2009, 02:42 PM~12670617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and cool im down!!! letz do it for sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:45 PM~12670632
> *Canary Yellow
> *


Sounds dope. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:45 PM~12670632
> *Canary Yellow
> *


man, thought you was gonna shock the world wit' the candy magenta!!! :biggrin: nah canary yellow is dope ass fuck too!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:47 PM~12670643
> *serious?? Isn't the frame red right now??
> *


*I'm re doing the frame. We're filling in all the holes and smoothing that bitch out. Kinda sucks cause it was already powder coated, striped, and leafed.  But I wanna build it my way, and also leave NO ROom for any one to say I didn't build this or that  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:50 PM~12670664
> *I'm re doing the frame. We're filling in all the holes and smoothing that bitch out. Kinda sucks cause it was already powder coated, striped, and leafed.   But I wanna build it my way, and also leave NO ROom for any one to say I didn't build this or that
> *


sounds cool bro I really like yellow especially with like the patterns like with light orange patterns those two colors go good with each other


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
Itz funny cuz these is the deepest I've seen this place since b4 Christmas... and whutz up Swiph you bein' strangely quiet over there???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 11 2009, 01:38 PM~12670590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt tryin to NITPIC your ride larry--- and I only really voice my oppinion when its a HOMIE--- if they aint a homie then thats when I dont give a fuc- let em do some gay ass shit and let emt hink they are cool. I jus try to help my HOMIES see things how other peeps might see em so they can think about it. SOme peeps dont realize things-- and as a HOMIE I try to make that happen-- whether they wanna listen or not is upto them.

If I didnt consider you a homie-- and I was gonna blast on you-- it would have been way more intense_ I dont apologize for you not likin my oppinion- but I will apologize for you feelin like I was blastin you


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:50 PM~12670664
> *I'm re doing the frame. We're filling in all the holes and smoothing that bitch out. Kinda sucks cause it was already powder coated, striped, and leafed.   But I wanna build it my way, and also leave NO ROom for any one to say I didn't build this or that
> *


No doubt you gotta do it your way like frank sinatra :biggrin: Once Swiph gets done with the body mods imma need to get the body ready for paint you still got a line on that homeboy you know that will do it. Or even better you know anyone who will teach me and let me help for a reduced rate so i can learn?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:54 PM~12670693
> *No doubt you gotta do it your way like frank sinatra :biggrin:  Once Swiph gets done with the body mods imma need to get the body ready for paint you still got a line on that homeboy you know that will do it. Or even better you know anyone who will teach me and let me help for a reduced rate so i can learn?
> *


*Got all the resources you need  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:57 PM~12670711
> *Got all the resources you need
> *


Thats why you the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 01:58 PM~12670725
> *Thats why you the man! :thumbsup:
> *


*That's what the ladies say :0 



:biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 01:53 PM~12670686
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
> Itz funny cuz these is the deepest I've seen this place since b4 Christmas... and whutz up Swiph you bein' strangely quiet over there???
> *


Im tryin to take care of some other things at the same time :biggrin: 

I need to find some hinges for the bac glass of my Blazers topper window by tuesday. You know of anybody with some layin aROund :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 02:59 PM~12670731
> *That's what the ladies say :0
> :biggrin:
> *



I know. I asked my old lady why she keeps yelling out your name but then she just gets quiet :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12670742
> *I know. I asked my old lady why she keeps yelling out your name but then she just gets quiet :roflmao:
> *



***** you make me laugh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not the best pic but if you look up this car I really like the color scheme


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:01 PM~12670741
> *Im tryin to take care of some other things at the same time  :biggrin:
> 
> I need to find some hinges for the bac glass of my Blazers topper window by tuesday. You know of anybody with some layin aROund :biggrin:
> *


what kind of blazer??? I can get a hold of some for an s-10 blazer... but even then I wouldn't be able to get a hold of them till tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 02:54 PM~12670689
> *THe mute button is bROken   :biggrin:
> I wasnt tryin to NITPIC your ride larry--- and I only really voice my oppinion when its a HOMIE--- if they aint a homie then thats when I dont give a fuc- let em do some gay ass shit and let emt hink they are cool. I jus try to help my HOMIES see things how other peeps might see em so they can think about it. SOme peeps dont realize things-- and as a HOMIE I try to make that happen-- whether they wanna listen or not is upto them.
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:03 PM~12670754
> ****** you make me laugh
> *



Hey dont act innocent i catch her calling me Adam once in awhile too. And i wondered why there was hydraulics installed on her panty drawer out of nowhere :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:05 PM~12670763
> *what kind of blazer??? I can get a hold of some for an s-10 blazer... but even then I wouldn't be able to get a hold of them till tomorrow afternoon...
> *


THE BLAZER YOU HAVE BUMPED MORE THAN ANYBODY ELSE :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 02:06 PM~12670773
> *Hey dont act innocent i catch her calling me Adam once in awhile too.  And i wondered why there was hydraulics installed on her pantry drawer out of nowhere :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:06 PM~12670775
> *THE BLAZER YOU HAVE BUMPED MORE THAN ANYBODY ELSE :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh Ok!!! yeah I can't help you wit' that one!!! your the only one I know wit' one of those!!! Did you sell it???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:05 PM~12670768
> *Okay
> *


THat dont sound like you to enthused about what I jus said-- SO FUC IT THEN.
I was tryin to be cool and explain shit-- but I can tell that didnt get anywhere.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:09 PM~12670805
> *THat dont sound like you to enthused about what I jus said-- SO FUC IT THEN.
> I was tryin to be cool and explain shit-- but I can tell that didnt get anywhere.
> *


Here is this better


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:08 PM~12670790
> *Oh Ok!!! yeah I can't help you wit' that one!!! your the only one I know wit' one of those!!! Did you sell it???
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:11 PM~12670813
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


don't hold out!!! but im sure you probably did!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:12 PM~12670826
> *don't hold out!!! but im sure you probably did!!!
> *


NAW-- I didnt sell it-- Im jus tryin to make it happen by cleanin the few things that need to be 

Besides-- aint nobody got 20grand to buy a truc right now :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:14 PM~12670844
> *NAW-- I didnt sell it-- Im jus tryin to make it happen by cleanin the few things that need to be
> 
> Besides-- aint nobody got 20grand to buy a truc right now :angry:
> *


yea unfortunately your right!!! you have it on Craigslist too or just here on LIL?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll catch you guys laterz though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:19 PM~12670871
> *yea unfortunately your right!!! you have it on Craigslist too or just here on LIL?
> *


Ive had it on CL everywhere-- but nothin but bullshitters. I finaly jus said fuc it- let the ads expire-- now if it goes it goes-- if it doesnt---I aint assed out--- it aint gonna lose no value--Ill let it sit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:03 PM~12670756
> *not the best pic but if you look up this car I really like the color scheme
> 
> 
> ...


*That's sick as fuck. Gotta love them LIFESTYLE paint jobs  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 03:47 PM~12671082
> *That's sick as fuck. Gotta love them LIFESTYLE paint jobs
> *


The color combo is perfect


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 06:54 PM~12672345
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *



buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2009, 06:55 PM~12672347
> *buddy
> *


FINALLY HOME... BOUT GOT DAMN TIME!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 06:58 PM~12672373
> *FINALLY HOME... BOUT GOT DAMN TIME!!!!
> *



thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 06:58 PM~12672373
> *FINALLY HOME... BOUT GOT DAMN TIME!!!!
> *


Whats up Ralph?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 07:23 PM~12672589
> *Whats up Ralph?
> *


JUST HAD MY DAUGHTER. WHATS GOOD LARRY


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your baby girl Ralph...........A new RO Member :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12672988
> *Congrats on your baby girl Ralph...........A new RO Member :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JR AND YES SIR STARTED ON HER FRAME ALREADY !!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2009, 07:00 PM~12672386
> *thats cool :biggrin:
> *


ANSWER THE PHONE!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 08:11 PM~12673088
> *Whutz Good!!!
> *



whats up fes and the rest of COLORADO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12672988
> *Congrats on your baby girl Ralph...........A new RO Member :biggrin:
> *



X21


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 07:46 PM~12672822
> *JUST HAD MY DAUGHTER. WHATS GOOD LARRY
> *


congrats!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 11 2009, 04:57 PM~12671940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 08:05 PM~12672999
> *THANKS JR AND YES SIR STARTED ON HER FRAME ALREADY !!!
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Jan 11 2009, 08:13 PM~12673105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!! ILL POST A PIC LATER ON


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2009, 08:12 PM~12673101
> *whats up fes and the rest of COLORADO
> *


whut up chuck!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2009, 08:26 PM~12673255
> *
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT YOUR STOCKS BUDDY, I DONT WANT TO LEAVE THEM THERE WITHOUT ME THERE. YOU WANT ME TO GET THEM LET ME KNOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 08:39 PM~12673401
> *whut up chuck!!!
> *



just chillen it and you?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2009, 02:41 PM~12670616
> *Hope the Eagles finish off the Giants!!! looken' good so far!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2009, 09:01 PM~12673644
> *just chillen it and you?
> *


chillin too homie!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2009, 09:01 PM~12673654
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


your eagles make through any week huh kev


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 07:46 PM~12672822
> *JUST HAD MY DAUGHTER. WHATS GOOD LARRY
> *


Congrats bRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 11 2009, 09:22 PM~12673925
> *Congrats bRO
> *


thanks bROther


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 09:18 PM~12673861
> *your eagles make through any week huh kev
> *


yep on to ariz


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Patriots offensive coordinator Josh McDaniels has agreed to take over the Broncos*


http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9064520...aniels?MSNHPHMA


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 06:46 PM~12672822
> *JUST HAD MY DAUGHTER. WHATS GOOD LARRY
> *


Congrats Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Damn....it got a little intense in here today, hope its all done and everyone's cool again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 07:46 PM~12672822
> *JUST HAD MY DAUGHTER. WHATS GOOD LARRY
> *


Congradulations is this your first kid??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN MARCOS....COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL.....*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 07:49 AM~12678097
> *WHATS CRACKEN MARCOS....COMO ESTAMOS CARNAL.....
> *


Que onda Chuck,aqui enjoying this snowday :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 11 2009, 07:40 PM~12673410
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT YOUR STOCKS BUDDY, I DONT WANT TO LEAVE THEM THERE WITHOUT ME THERE. YOU WANT ME TO GET THEM LET ME KNOW
> *


*I need to get them and put back on the truck. I'm gonna have to ROll it to work for a minute. I need to take the Acura back to AAMCO. When can we do that?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, FIRMEX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GUESS WHOS BACK?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MY R.O. BROTHERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!! 

AND AS FOR THE HATER!, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!! FUCK YOU! YOU FAKE ASS BITCH!!!!!

YOU GOT SOMETHIN TO SAY?! GET AT ME!!!! 

EITHER WAY IM COMING FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:55 AM~12678131
> *AllHustle NoLove, FIRMEX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 12 2009, 07:53 AM~12678118
> *Que onda Chuck,aqui enjoying this snowday  :biggrin:
> *


*THATS COO HOMIE.....ITS 85 DEGREES OUT HERE SO I CANT COMPLAINE!! MIGHT BE TAKING A TRIP OUT THERE SOON HOMIE!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 AM~12678156
> *WHAT UP BROTHER!!!!!
> *


*Chillen bROther. I'm on a conference call, obviously I ain't paying attention :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 08:58 AM~12678149
> *GUESS WHOS BACK?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MY R.O. BROTHERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!
> ...



whats up cip


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HOOTIE MAC MILLION,Jan 7 2009, 03:51 PM~12635209]

TROY AND MYSELF WOULD OFFICIALLY LIKE 2 WELCOME PAUL WALL 2 THE FAMILY :thumbsup: 

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 09:18 AM~12678294
> *whats up cip
> *


what up bROther


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN ROLLERZ................*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 09:25 AM~12678333
> *what up bROther
> *



just got done eatin :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 09:28 AM~12678352
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROLLERZ................
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:28 AM~12678352
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROLLERZ................
> *


*What's good Chucks? Cuando piensa usted que usted estara haciendo ese viaje fuera aqui? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 08:29 AM~12678361
> *just got done eatin :biggrin:
> *


*SURprise SURprise :biggrin: *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:09 AM~12678224
> *THATS COO HOMIE.....ITS 85 DEGREES OUT HERE SO I CANT COMPLAINE!! MIGHT BE TAKING A TRIP OUT THERE SOON HOMIE!!!
> *


ES TODO HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHATS UP CO??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 10:04 AM~12678556
> *SURprise SURprise  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 08:58 AM~12678149
> *GUESS WHOS BACK?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MY R.O. BROTHERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 11:18 AM~12678990
> *WHATS UP CO??
> *



whats up bROther how is the weather up that way


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 11:39 AM~12679169
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



whats up fes are you not workin either?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 AM~12678149
> *GUESS WHOS BACK?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MY R.O. BROTHERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!
> ...


Everybody knows I fuckin said it!!!!!!
Why don't you fucking tell people what your prior offense is for you fucking piece of shit.
People like you are the lowest forms of fucking scum on this earth.
You are just mad I blew your fucking covers
You know where I'm at come get at me you fucking piece of shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:41 AM~12679183
> *whats up fes are you not workin either?
> *


I just got off and glad to be home!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 11:45 AM~12679209
> *I just got off and glad to be home!!!  :biggrin:
> *



is it snowin up there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 12 2009, 11:44 AM~12679203
> *Everybody knows I fuckin said it!!!!!!
> Why don't you fucking tell people what your prior offense is for you fucking piece of shit.
> People like you are the lowest forms of fucking scum on this earth.
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:47 AM~12679223
> *is it snowin up there
> *


not really anymore but the roads are shitty!!! gang of accidents!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 11:49 AM~12679239
> *not really anymore but the roads are shitty!!! gang of accidents!!!
> *



yea it came down for a minute earlier but its just windy now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:50 AM~12679254
> *yea it came down for a minute earlier but its just windy now
> *


yeah!!! itz cold...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 11:52 AM~12679261
> *yeah!!! itz cold...
> *



i hate this shitty weather


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 12 2009, 11:44 AM~12679203
> *Everybody knows I fuckin said it!!!!!!
> Why don't you fucking tell people what your prior offense is for you fucking piece of shit.
> People like you are the lowest forms of fucking scum on this earth.
> ...


DONE DEAL!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:54 AM~12679280
> *i hate this shitty weather
> *


I know, im fuckin' tired of this shit!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 11:55 AM~12679295
> *I know, im fuckin' tired of this shit!!!
> *



its been a mild winter so far :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:37 AM~12679154
> *whats up bROther how is the weather up that way
> *


Snowy...took almost 2 hours for me to get to work :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 11:58 AM~12679340
> *Snowy...took almost 2 hours for me to get to work  :0
> *



damn that sucks! im glad we didnt get snow


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 12:00 PM~12679363
> *damn that sucks! im glad we didnt get snow
> *



Its cuz of all them damn Californians and Texans that moved out here...don't know how to drive in the snow :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 12:03 PM~12679385
> *Its cuz of all them damn Californians and Texans that moved out here...don't know how to drive in the snow  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 11:56 AM~12679319
> *its been a mild winter so far :cheesy:
> *


yeah it could've been alot worse and it will probably be alot worse, but one or two snows and im done ready for summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 12:04 PM~12679401
> *yeah it could've been alot worse and it will probably be alot worse, but one or two snows and im done ready for summer!!!  :biggrin:
> *



yup me too! but it is always fun to go drive aROund in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 12:06 PM~12679415
> *yup me too!  but it is always fun to go drive aROund in
> *


Thatz true though... :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

.....been bored so I did a little something over the weekend... still needs detailing to finish up.. but man I was bored...

























































blame the weather.. or not have a real car to work on.... :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 11:33 AM~12679657
> *.....been bored so I did a little something over the weekend... still needs detailing to finish up.. but man I was bored...
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool homie I'm getting ready to build me a model also & want to lift it I'm going to do mine with my son just need to get a monte model to use the guts for my cutty body  

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 12:07 PM~12679431
> *Whats up Colorado?
> *


Whats up fool


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 11:33 AM~12679657
> *.....been bored so I did a little something over the weekend... still needs detailing to finish up.. but man I was bored...
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got a couple questions for ya--- 1st off- do you have to use 2 models to build this 90d out 2dr- or is there a kit they already make that comes like this?
If its not a kit-- then where do you get the 2dr and the 4dr to make this-- what company makes these caddies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 12:33 PM~12679657
> *.....been bored so I did a little something over the weekend... still needs detailing to finish up.. but man I was bored...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 12:36 PM~12680185
> *Ive got a couple questions for ya--- 1st off- do you have to use 2 models to build this 90d out  2dr- or is there a kit they already make that comes like this?
> If its not a kit-- then where do you get the 2dr and the 4dr to make this-- what  company makes these caddies
> *


You can get the two door at any good hobby shop, Hobby Lobby, Michael's. Revell-Monogram makes them. The lowrider version is a little tougher to find right now, but there is a donk version out, has different suspension.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz gotta get back to work


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2009, 12:40 PM~12680211
> *You can get the two door at any good hobby shop, Hobby Lobby, Michael's.  Revell-Monogram makes them.  The lowrider version is a little tougher to find right now, but there is a donk version out, has different suspension.
> *


I dont care about the suspension- everything underneith I will make-- I jus want the 90d out 2dr body


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 01:58 PM~12680349
> *I dont care about the suspension- everything underneith I will make-- I jus want the 90d out 2dr body
> *


You still wanna try and do that this weekend??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 09:03 AM~12678551
> *What's good Chucks? Cuando piensa usted que usted estara haciendo ese viaje fuera aqui?
> *


*SOON HOMIE....YOU GETTING GOOD FOO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 01:10 PM~12680454
> *You still wanna try and do that this weekend??
> *



YA-- its cool- we should be bac to nice weather by then - so its no biggie


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 02:21 PM~12680532
> *YA-- its cool- we should be bac to nice weather by then - so its no biggie
> *



What time? How long you think it would take?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 01:29 PM~12680577
> *What time? How long you think it would take?
> *



Before lunch time-- since you are buyin :biggrin: 

Ill take you to a good lil taco spot thats aROund the corner fROm my house-- and bomb as fuc-- ask our bROthers-- well Sean and Ralph I mena- cuz Chuc eats anything :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 02:45 PM~12680718
> *Before lunch time-- since you are buyin :biggrin:
> 
> Ill take you to a good lil taco spot thats aROund the corner fROm my house-- and bomb as fuc-- ask our bROthers-- well Sean and Ralph I mena- cuz Chuc eats anything :biggrin:
> *



siksix there food wasnt good! swiph is used to white mexican food


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 02:10 PM~12680454
> *You still wanna try and do that this weekend??
> *



are you comin down for the frame


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 02:45 PM~12680718
> *Before lunch time-- since you are buyin :biggrin:
> 
> Ill take you to a good lil taco spot thats aROund the corner fROm my house-- and bomb as fuc-- ask our bROthers-- well Sean and Ralph I mena- cuz Chuc eats anything :biggrin:
> *



Fa sho...if I don't have to work Saturday nite at the club then I'll come up early so we can do it when its warm. If I have to work...then a little later, either way, before noon.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 02:50 PM~12680762
> *siksix there food wasnt good! swiph is used to white mexican food
> *



:rofl:



> *are you comin down for the frame*



I should have the money by our meeting in Feb...but I might need to leave it at your crib if thats cool. Kinda depends on what happens with Adam


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 03:13 PM~12680923
> *:rofl:
> I should have the money by our meeting in Feb...but I might need to leave it at your crib if thats cool. Kinda depends on what happens with Adam
> *



JUST TELL HIM TO BUST ASS AND GET IT DONE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 12 2009, 03:20 PM~12680983
> *What up Colorado!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP IZZ


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 03:14 PM~12680935
> *JUST TELL HIM TO BUST ASS AND GET IT DONE
> *



That takes money fool...can I get a loan. Or come down and cut some trees with you :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 03:24 PM~12681008
> *That takes money fool...can I get a loan. Or come down and cut some trees with you  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: you have to ask sean or tone


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I hope we getta see some good hoppin like this in coloRadO this summer.










DAMN-- I jus came acROss this pic-- that screen in the trunk is sic as fuc *2 ME*










I love peanut butter tops
























I like this pic of it better :biggrin: 









I love small bac windows-- I dont care who hates on em- thats the only way Id go if I ever replaced a top on a rag-- SMALL GLASS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 02:23 PM~12681006
> *WHATS UP IZZ
> *



What up Homie??? Just sittin bored at work cause ain't nothin to do :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 03:26 PM~12681022
> *:ugh:  :ugh: you have to ask sean or tone
> *



Ok...


Actually, after I take everyones money on the poker table I'll just give it to you as a down payment :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I love this 64 SS-- real simple and clean- Id have to pattern out the ROof though- I love patterns on whit tops :biggrin: 









Not a super sport- but these patterns are sicc as fucc










DAMN- another peanut butter top lookin sic









I like this color chuc- FUC YOU :biggrin: 









Not a supersport- but this rag is sic- I love the trunk set up- and the top is way sic








NOT A RAG- and not a SS- but the paint combo is sic to me- I like the patterns on the top-- and the blac in the molding


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 01:50 PM~12680762
> *siksix there food wasnt good! swiph is used to white mexican food
> *


FOOL- I gurantee I eat more AUTHENTIC mexican food then you  

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:10 PM~12681361
> *FOOL- I gurantee I eat more AUTHENTIC mexican food then you
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 03:12 PM~12681380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AS a matter of fact I remember you talkin bout eatin at CHIPOLTEs one day--- come on fool - thats shows right there you are the one enjoyin that WHITE MEXICAN FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This muthafucka is clean!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:15 PM~12681404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA- them patterns on the top really set it off to me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:20 PM~12681438
> *YA- them patterns on the top really set it off to me :biggrin:
> *


Yea they do!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The silver and black is dope


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 PM~12680139
> *thats cool homie I'm getting ready to build me a model also & want to lift it I'm going to do mine with my son just need to get a monte model to use the guts for my cutty body
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *



thanks, been building models for years, then moved to bikes, then my car. Just kept building models on them days it was too cold or late at night when no one was out on Federal. I got my step son into building, its a great way to bond with your kids. PM me some pics when you guys get done with it, I'd love to check it out!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 12:58 PM~12680349
> *I dont care about the suspension- everything underneith I will make-- I jus want the 90d out 2dr body
> *


big lots had some for 5 bucks a while back too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 PM~12680141
> *Whats up fool
> *


Not much Jr whats good? Hey wednesday stop by and we'll drink those last few beers I have :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:14 PM~12681389
> *AS a matter of fact I remember you talkin bout eatin at CHIPOLTEs one day--- come on fool - thats shows right there you are the one enjoyin that WHITE MEXICAN FOOD :biggrin:
> *



i was just tryin it out cuz it was new to town


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 01:36 PM~12680185
> *Ive got a couple questions for ya--- 1st off- do you have to use 2 models to build this 90d out  2dr- or is there a kit they already make that comes like this?
> If its not a kit-- then where do you get the 2dr and the 4dr to make this-- what  company makes these caddies
> *


Revell makes this kit, its part of their Lowrider series, they also have a "donk" one, same parts, the trunk is open as well as the hood, comes with pumps and batteries too. It comes with the trim for it to be 90'd out. You also get your choice of grilles, and a few other chrome options, fun kit.




> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 01:39 PM~12680206
> *Looks sick!!!
> *



Thanks man, I do it for the fun of it. Since I haven't had a car for a while now, and don't have the money to get one anytime soon, I built little lowriders to help fill the itch of working on something. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 04:29 PM~12681506
> *i was just tryin it out cuz it was new to town
> *


I think it's pretty good and good for ya I heard just becuz you eat there doesn't mean your saying you eat the most authentic mexican food hell I eat at taco bell :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up bROthers!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 03:29 PM~12681506
> *i was just tryin it out cuz it was new to town
> *


 :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:31 PM~12681524
> *I think it's pretty good and good for ya I heard just becuz you eat there doesn't mean your saying you eat the most authentic mexican food hell I eat at taco bell :cheesy:
> *



taco bell is alright every nowandthen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 03:31 PM~12681524
> *I think it's pretty good and good for ya I heard just becuz you eat there doesn't mean your saying you eat the most authentic mexican food hell I eat at taco bell :cheesy:
> *


You should read the whole conversation larry :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 03:32 PM~12681540
> *taco bell is alright every nowandthen
> *



TACO BELL ISNT EVEN WHITE MEXICAN FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:32 PM~12681546
> *You should read the whole conversation larry :uh:
> *


I did


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 04:32 PM~12681540
> *taco bell is alright every nowandthen
> *


If your broke like me it's coo :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here's a tight pic!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 03:33 PM~12681556
> *I did
> *


Well now its even funnier- cause me and chuc are on the phone right this second tryin to figure out what you said- cause it done make sense  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:35 PM~12681565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho I thought about black dish on my elco


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:35 PM~12681565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad car isnt it forsale


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:35 PM~12681565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PERMS 63 aint no joke


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 03:20 PM~12681438
> *YA- them patterns on the top really set it off to me :biggrin:
> *


looks like somome wants a 4


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:36 PM~12681582
> *fo sho I thought about black dish on my elco
> *


That would be sick!!! red and black alwayz goes good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:36 PM~12681579
> *Well now its even funnier- cause me and chuc are on the phone right this second tryin to figure out what you said- cause it done make sense   :biggrin:
> *


Here I'll explain it for you and you can relate the message to Chuck. I just said that because George Lopez talks shit about taco bell like if you eat there your claiming it to be the most authentic mexican food ever. Not everybody is talking to or about you Swiph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12681599
> *That would be sick!!! red and black alwayz goes good!!!
> *


I'll post a pic of some red n black when I jump back online here in a few


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12681598
> *looks like somome wants a 4
> *


I dont WANT nothin :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM~12681605
> *Here I'll explain it for you and you can relate the message to Chuck. I just said that because George Lopez talks shit about taco bell like if you eat there your claiming it to be the most authentic mexican food ever. Not everybody is talking to or about you Swiph
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 03:38 PM~12681605
> *Here I'll explain it for you and you can relate the message to Chuck. I just said that because George Lopez talks shit about taco bell like if you eat there your claiming it to be the most authentic mexican food ever. Not everybody is talking to or about you Swiph
> *


IF YOU JUMP IN A CONVERSATION IM HAVIN WITH SOMEBODY- THAT MEANS YOU ARE TALKIN TO ME- WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:42 PM~12681652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know this car has 4pumps to the nose


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:43 PM~12681663
> *Did you know this car has 4pumps to the nose
> *


How do you figure???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:44 PM~12681676
> *How do you figure???
> *


I got an inside tip fROm a VERY VERY RELIABLE SOURCE :biggrin: 

DO some checcin-- let me know if Ive been HAD- It shocced me when this guy told me it did


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the patterns on Santana are maybe the best I've seen...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 03:47 PM~12681704
> *I think the patterns on Santana are maybe the best I've seen...
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are definetly sic- but not sure if its my favorite -- its a top car though-- no doubt about it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up Wedo-- whats good wit ya today


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, *fesboogie*

Que paso Boricua??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a pretty good question for anybody that wants to answer... I got the new LRM mag in the mail on saturday and im looking thru the Vegas results and the '58 Perfect Score that won Best Car of Show, got 2nd place in the Best Traditional category??? can someone explain that to me, if your the best car in the whole show how do you place 2nd in the traditional category???


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:49 PM~12681718
> *I think they are definetly sic- but not sure if its my favorite -- its a top car though-- no doubt about it :biggrin:
> *


I remember seeing it in Cali Swangin' videos on a tow truck... I had to rewind that video atleast 20 times and slow it down to really look at it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:47 PM~12681700
> *I got an inside tip fROm a VERY VERY RELIABLE SOURCE :biggrin:
> 
> DO some checcin-- let me know if Ive been HAD- It shocced me when this guy told me it did
> *


The reason that I wouldn't think so is cuz he hopped it in Vegas and they inspect the cars, but those inspections ain't neccesarily all that... im'ma have to ask around!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:50 PM~12681741
> *I got a pretty good question for anybody that wants to answer... I got the new LRM mag in the mail on saturday and im looking thru the Vegas results and the '58 Perfect Score that won Best Car of Show, got 2nd place in the Best Traditional category??? can someone explain that to me, if your the best car in the whole show how do you place 2nd in the traditional category???
> *




chris roark owns 2 58s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:50 PM~12681741
> *I got a pretty good question for anybody that wants to answer... I got the new LRM mag in the mail on saturday and im looking thru the Vegas results and the '58 Perfect Score that won Best Car of Show, got 2nd place in the Best Traditional category??? can someone explain that to me, if your the best car in the whole show how do you place 2nd in the traditional category???
> *



I think the key to that staetement you jus made is *GOOD QUESTION*

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 12 2009, 04:50 PM~12681739
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, fesboogie
> 
> ...


whut up!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:50 PM~12681741
> *I got a pretty good question for anybody that wants to answer... I got the new LRM mag in the mail on saturday and im looking thru the Vegas results and the '58 Perfect Score that won Best Car of Show, got 2nd place in the Best Traditional category??? can someone explain that to me, if your the best car in the whole show how do you place 2nd in the traditional category???
> *



maybe... 1, they fucked up and either said it was 2nd when it was 1st, or maybe it was 2nd and didn't win best of show. 2. they had another voting system for best of show (people choice/judge choice)????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 12 2009, 04:53 PM~12681764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:55 PM~12681791
> *that would make sense...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



actually 2 bad ass 58s :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:54 PM~12681773
> *whut up!!!
> *


Aqui haciendo na!!! You at home??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 12 2009, 04:58 PM~12681824
> *Aqui haciendo na!!! You at home??
> *


yep, haciendo lo mismo que tu!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12681021
Izzy check this topic, I could've swore we were talking about this the other day!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:59 PM~12681836
> *yep, haciendo lo mismo que tu!!!
> *


Thanks for the hook up by the way!!!!  

Gonna call Bobby and get things rollin.. :biggrin: 

You got hook ups on metal?? I mean I can go thru the same ole place as usual, just didn't know if you had somethin different.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 04:41 PM~12681634
> *IF YOU JUMP IN A CONVERSATION IM HAVIN WITH SOMEBODY- THAT MEANS YOU ARE TALKIN TO ME- WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT
> *


Yeah but doesn't mean I'm aiming for you as far as talking shit there are other people on here ya know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 12 2009, 05:02 PM~12681865
> *Thanks for the hook up by the way!!!!
> 
> Gonna call Bobby and get things rollin.. :biggrin:
> ...


I go thru Western Steel and she gives me business account prices so itz cheaper than regular price but I still have to pay tax...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:03 PM~12681881
> *Yeah but doesn't mean I'm aiming for you as far as talking shit there are other people on here ya know
> *



Well yesterday I came to the conclusion that 1 difference between you and me is that you care what people think- AND I DONT.
Now thge 2nd conclusion I have come to as a difference between you and me is that I DONT BAC PEDDLE AFTER I TALK SHIT and try and make excuses for what I say  


Im not the only one that THINKS you were TRYIN to talk shit or aim it towards me.


Its all good LARRY- you jus makin me laugh harder and harder everytime- its quite entertaining actualy.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:01 PM~12681863
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12681021
> Izzy check this topic, I could've swore we were talking about this the other day!!!
> *


Yeah we were talkin about that huh?? I think 3 is a good rule of thumb, but I could be wrong. I've always ran 4 just to be safe, but some people might think thats overkill!!! What you think??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 12 2009, 05:09 PM~12681955
> *Yeah we were talkin about that huh?? I think 3 is a good rule of thumb, but I could be wrong. I've always ran 4 just to be safe, but some people might think thats overkill!!! What you think??
> *


I was running 4 in the front when I had my piston and I ran 8 batteries to the front a couple of times with no problems!!! I say 1 solenoid for every two batteries is a pretty safe bet (personal opinion) :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:08 PM~12681950
> *Well yesterday I came to the conclusion that 1 difference between you and me is that you care what people think- AND I DONT.
> Now thge 2nd conclusion I have come to as a difference between you and me is that I DONT BAC PEDDLE AFTER  I TALK SHIT and try and make excuses for what I say
> Im not the only one that THINKS you were TRYIN to talk shit or aim it towards me.
> ...


entertainment isn't that why we are here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 05:17 PM~12682067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz gangsta... and look 2000 pages of shit talking!!! ain't that something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 05:18 PM~12682077
> *Thatz gangsta... and look 2000 pages of shit talking!!! ain't that something!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Why yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:17 PM~12682057
> *entertainment isn't that why we are here
> *


SO WHY YOU GET SO HURT THEN?
If its all for entertainment- you would have been a little less irritated yesterday.


SO AS I JUS SAID IN MY LAS POST--

MORE BACPEDDLIN :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 05:19 PM~12682091
> *Why yes it is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Itz all in good fun most of the time!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:20 PM~12682105
> *SO WHY YOU GET SO HURT THEN?
> If its all for entertainment- you would have been a little less irritated yesterday.
> SO AS I JUS SAID IN MY LAS POST--
> ...


damn if you ain't worring about what I'm saying you sure keep talking No need to back peddle here bro I'd peddle all over you if I wanted


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn... :roflmao: this is definitely entertaining!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 05:21 PM~12682110
> *:biggrin:  Itz all in good fun most of the time!!!
> *


All the time


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHAT UP C.O. HOMIEZ! PAGE 2000 I HAD TO GET IN ON THIS. * :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:12 PM~12682002
> *I was running 4 in the front when I had my piston and I ran 8 batteries to the front a couple of times with no problems!!! I say 1 solenoid for every two batteries is a pretty safe bet (personal opinion) :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I can agree wit dat. Well Western is where I usually go, but I'm gonna have to take you with me next time to get that hook up!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:21 PM~12682112
> *damn if you ain't worring about what I'm saying you sure keep talking No need to back peddle here bro I'd peddle all over you if I wanted
> *



YOU BEEN BAC PEDDLIN THIS WHOLE TIME- you talk shit then try and say you aint- thats BAC PEDDLIN-- stop with tthe bullshit all ready.
ANd as far as peddlin all over me-- you got alot of learnin to do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jan 12 2009, 04:25 PM~12682153
> *WHAT UP C.O. HOMIEZ! PAGE 2000 I HAD TO GET IN ON THIS.   :biggrin:
> *


whats up bROther- whats good wit ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:31 PM~12682219
> *YOU BEEN BAC PEDDLIN THIS WHOLE TIME- you talk shit then try and say you aint- thats BAC PEDDLIN-- stop with tthe bullshit all ready.
> ANd as far as peddlin all over me--  you got alot of learnin to do
> *


See your worring about what I say so I'm bac peddlin your the king of contradiction lets not worry about this so get on the handle bars and lets go for a ride :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:32 PM~12682231
> *See your worring about what I say so I'm bac peddlin your the king of contradiction lets not worry about this so get on the handle bars and lets go for a ride :cheesy:
> *


Show me ONE TIME where I CONTRADICT MYSELF-- ***** please. I dont need to contradict myslef- contradiction is for bullshitters. 

and as far as gettin on the hadle bars-- Ill let you sit on my ape hangers of the schwinn-- we'll see how good you can hang on at 50 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:22 PM~12682132
> *damn...  :roflmao: this is definitely entertaining!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao: damn Swiph, you alwayz into somethin' like N.W.A.!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:34 PM~12682241
> *Show me ONE TIME where I CONTRADICT MYSELF-- ***** please. I dont need to contradict myslef- contradiction is for bullshitters.
> 
> and as far as gettin on the hadle bars-- Ill let you sit on my ape hangers of the schwinn-- we'll see how good you can hang on at 50 :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to post everything I typed and how you think I'm worried about what you say but yet you keep talkin. No wheres that Schwinn


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12682267
> *:roflmao: damn Swiph, you alwayz into somethin' like N.W.A.!!!
> *


I jus dont know what the deal is :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:40 PM~12682292
> *I jus dont know what the deal is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:40 PM~12682290
> *I'd have to post everything I typed and how you think I'm worried about what you say but yet you keep talkin. No wheres that Schwinn
> *


I have read everything-- dont need ya to do that  

and as far as the schwinn goes- Ill post a good ass pic for ya in a couple days :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 05:41 PM~12682299
> *I have read everything-- dont need ya to do that
> 
> and as far as the schwinn goes- Ill post a good ass pic for ya in a couple days :biggrin:
> *


see now your gonna post your lowrider thats what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 05:42 PM~12682307
> *see now your gonna post your lowrider thats what I'm talking about :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: crazy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 05:46 PM~12682336
> *:roflmao: crazy!!!
> *


I'm just fucking with him I'm not back peddling saying I didn't talk shit but I'm man enough to let him know that ain't no hard feelings here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe he's getting the camera ready and dusting that bike off :dunno:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

do any of you guys got a video card on your PCs with a RCA inputs? I got an old VHS tape of myself and my old club on news2 (denver) for cinco de mayo. The reporter Greg Nieto sits in my car while I was lifting and laying the car during a interview. Wanna get it on my PC...thanks guys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC,* MOST HATED*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 06:05 PM~12682527
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, MOST HATED
> *


Ill stop by wednesday to drink those beers.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 12 2009, 06:09 PM~12682573
> *Ill stop by wednesday to drink those beers.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 12 2009, 05:48 PM~12682357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 06:12 PM~12682600
> *  :biggrin:
> *


That stuff is getting old.We need to get back to where we were.So we can have all the get togthers this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 12 2009, 06:20 PM~12682655
> *That stuff is getting old.We need to get back to where we were.So we can have all the get togthers this summer. :biggrin:
> *


I heard that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:42 PM~12682307
> *see now your gonna post your lowrider thats what I'm talking about :biggrin:
> *


DOnt forget this post- I think Im gonna be the one laughin


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:59 PM~12682468
> *Maybe he's getting the camera ready and dusting that bike off :dunno:
> *


The schwinn stays dusty-- its to OG to wanna try and clean it up :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 11 2009, 11:57 PM~12676312
> *Congrats Homie!!!
> *


THANKS bRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 01:42 AM~12677237
> *Congradulations is this your first kid??
> *


THANKS bRO AND YES IT IS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 06:30 PM~12682761
> *DOnt forget this post- I think Im gonna be the one laughin
> *


There are millions of people with better cars than mine it doesn't bother me one bit


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:54 AM~12678126
> *I need to get them and put back on the truck. I'm gonna have to ROll it to work for a minute. I need to take the Acura back to AAMCO. When can we do that?
> *


WHENEVER YOU WANT JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 12 2009, 06:38 PM~12682851
> *THANKS bRO AND YES IT IS
> *



Get ready for some fun...in a bad, and good way


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12682890
> *Get ready for some fun...in a bad, and good way
> *


I KNOW BUT ITS REALLY WORTH IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 12 2009, 06:38 PM~12682851
> *THANKS bRO AND YES IT IS
> *


It will change your life in a good way believe me


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 06:52 PM~12682996
> *It will change your life in a good way believe me
> *


I KNOW THATS ALL I WANT TO DO IS TO BE WITH HER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 12 2009, 06:51 PM~12682987
> *I KNOW BUT ITS REALLY WORTH IT
> *



For sure...there is nothing better


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 07:09 PM~12683171
> *For sure...there is nothing better
> *


TRUE THAT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey for those who need a frame I have a 65 Impala reinforced frame done by Pitbull hydraulics . It comes with a reinforced caprice rear end with four link suspension in the rear. This is custom and looks clean I'll get pics in a few days.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 05:39 PM~12682856
> *There are millions of people with better cars than mine it doesn't bother me one bit
> *


Theres always better cars out there-- no matter what you own--
but what does that have to do with my post :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 07:42 PM~12683548
> *Theres always better cars out there-- no matter what you own--
> but what does that have to do with my post :dunno:
> *


Just stated because you said you were gonna be laughing


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper+Jan 12 2009, 03:25 PM~12681475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the invite Larry but I don't feel like drinking on wednesday


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 06:46 PM~12683601
> *Just stated because you said you were gonna be laughing
> *



I was gonna post of me doin a SUper man on my Schwinn butt naked into a snow pile--

dont tell me that wouldnt have been some funny shit :biggrin: 

Now Im gonna have to think of somethin new since I told you my suprise


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 07:53 PM~12683698
> *I was gonna post of me doin a SUper man on my Schwinn  butt naked into a snow pile--
> 
> dont tell me that wouldnt have been some funny shit :biggrin:
> ...


everything would of been good but the butt naked I can do without that man :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THE T-TOPS on this are way crazy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 06:58 PM~12683763
> *everything would of been good but the butt naked I can do without that man :biggrin:
> *



Thats what would have made it funny :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 07:48 PM~12683627
> *thanks for the invite Larry but I don't feel like drinking on wednesday
> *


Sorry man I'm just trying to kill off a few beers from the other night I ain't really trying to drink too much but you know your welcome to stop by..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 PM~12683773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody has originality like that anymore myself included. All these cars that were nice lowriders are no more everybody thinks it needs to be a chevy or nothing for the most part.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 PM~12683773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a 70s lowrider


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 07:48 PM~12683627
> *I'll post the pic's up once we get it done homie and thats why I want to do it is to spend some time with my son not just watch him play with the other kids this will be my father-son time
> *


an older pic... but me and my stepson playing Lowrider: Around the World on the PS2... He almost won too... I and I was really trying...









He'll love it, cause its something you both love.. kinda like some father and son bonds with sports/fishing/camping.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 07:13 PM~12683931
> *an older pic... but me and my stepson playing Lowrider: Around the World on the PS2... He almost won too... I and I was really trying...
> 
> 
> ...


never heard or even new they had a game like that and my son's been asking for a game station (PS2, Xbox...) but I just don't know whats a good unit because I never really got into playing games but I do know he loves to play GUITAR HERO with the kid next door so I was thinking of getting him a Xbox because they told me that is what that kid has but I played a PS2 racing game last week with my son down my nieces house and he liked that also but not as much as GUITAR HERO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 07:00 PM~12683794
> *Sorry man I'm just trying to kill off a few beers from the other night I ain't really trying to drink too much but you know your welcome to stop by..
> *


I'm just fuckn with you homie anyway I don't think I'm going to drink till the weekend of you b-day being that I have a 3 day weekend


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 07:01 PM~12683811
> *Nobody has originality like that anymore myself included. All these cars that were nice lowriders are no more everybody thinks it needs to be a chevy or nothing for the most part.
> *



I fuccin love this glasshouse-- I wish we would see more 70sera lowriders out..

But as far as the Chevy thing goes-- Ill take my 64 Rivi-- over a 64 Impala- ANYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12684284
> *I fuccin love this glasshouse-- I wish we would see more 70sera lowriders out..
> 
> But as far as the Chevy thing goes-- Ill take my 64 Rivi-- over a 64 Impala- ANYDAY :biggrin:
> *


if the 64 Rivi is what I think it is I would also take it over a 64 Impala but thats because I don't care for the 64's that much but 59 Impalas have to be the baddest cars ever built IMO 

your 64 is not what I was thinking but still nice I'm thinking of another year of Rivi tho


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12684254
> *never heard or even new they had a game like that and my son's been asking for a game station (PS2, Xbox...) but I just don't know whats a good unit because I never really got into playing games but I do know he loves to play GUITAR HERO with the kid next door so I was thinking of getting him a Xbox because they told me that is what that kid has but I played a PS2 racing game last week with my son down my nieces house and he liked that also but not as much as GUITAR HERO
> *


its an older game for ps2, its fun.. eazy for the kids... plus the ps2 used are like $50 now a days with games going used $2 at gamestop. Plus they can always use it as a dvd player too...

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/puzzle/lowrider/index.html


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12684540
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup johnjohn... shouldn't you be workin' rotating them bananas? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 07:40 PM~12684335
> *if the 64 Rivi is what I think it is I would also take it over a 64 Impala but thats because I don't care for the 64's that much but 59 Impalas have to be the baddest cars ever built IMO
> 
> your 64 is not what I was thinking but still nice I'm thinking of another year of Rivi tho
> *


63 64 and 65 are the only years of a Rivi I would ever own-- I dont like any other body style Rivi- they jus dont have the look I like :biggrin: 

Dont get me wROng- I like 64 Impala- I mean especialy if they have some clean paint- chROme undies and bac bumper like it aint nothin but a thing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 08:37 PM~12684282
> *I'm just fuckn with you homie anyway I don't think I'm going to drink till the weekend of you b-day being that I have a 3 day weekend
> *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 07:57 PM~12684572
> *sup johnjohn... shouldn't you be workin' rotating them bananas?  :biggrin:
> *


i get one off at hellmart a least a week


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 12 2009, 07:52 PM~12684510
> *its an older game for ps2, its fun.. eazy for the kids... plus the ps2 used are like $50 now a days with games going used $2 at gamestop.  Plus they can always use it as a dvd player too...
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/puzzle/lowrider/index.html
> *


thanks for the info I just googled the games for the ps2 and I'm sure thats what I'm going to get my son


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:02 PM~12684656
> *i get one off at hellmart a least a week
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 04:59 PM~12682468
> *Maybe he's getting the camera ready and dusting that bike off :dunno:
> *


*Sorry Swiph, this had me ROlling, BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12685058
> *Sorry Swiph, this had me ROlling, BWAHAHAHAHA
> *



It had me laughin to- no need to be sorry tho pRezO-- it aint ny fault peeps be jealous of THE SCHWINN :biggrin: 

Besides-- we both know who will be laughin


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I wanted to see the pic that you were gonna post


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 09:27 PM~12685132
> *It had me laughin to- no need to be sorry tho pRezO--  it aint ny fault peeps be jealous of THE SCHWINN :biggrin:
> 
> Besides-- we both know who will be laughin
> *


Chuck :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 01:16 PM~12680500
> *SOON HOMIE....YOU GETTING GOOD FOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Trato a carnal, yo deseo que fuera con soltura :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

* AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX, cl1965ss, SWIPH, greenmerc77

:wave: :wave: *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 12 2009, 07:01 PM~12683811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this guy with a 70's lowrider thats not a chevy, Here a Pic 























:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685190
> *WHATS GOING ON COLORADO
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12685216
> *What's good bROther!
> *


FINALLY GETTING MY VERT CADDY, I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO SLEEP :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12685212
> *I know this guy with a 70's lowrider thats not a chevy, Here a Pic
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Fucken Paul was hitt'n switches at 65 MPH on the highway, side to side even :biggrin: That was a GOOD day :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 12 2009, 09:31 PM~12685212
> *I know this guy with a 70's lowrider thats not a chevy, Here a Pic
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yup Cool dude right there :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685202
> * AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX, cl1965ss, SWIPH, greenmerc77
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 12 2009, 08:32 PM~12685243
> *FINALLY GETTING MY VERT CADDY, I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO SLEEP :cheesy:
> *


*Congrats bRO! I know you been wanting that bad :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:29 PM~12685169
> *Chuck  :dunno:
> *


THATS IS FUCCIN haLARRYous :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:33 PM~12685254
> *Yup Cool dude right there :cheesy:
> *


Yup, Hey tomorrow im sending that shit


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12685291
> *THATS IS FUCCIN haLARRYous :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up GOODTIMER


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12685291
> *THATS IS FUCCIN haLARRYous :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12685292
> *Yup, Hey tomorrow im sending that shit
> *


Sounds real good so what do I owe you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12685291
> *THATS IS FUCCIN haLARRYous :biggrin:
> *


Me Likes Me likes :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685202
> * AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SIKSIX, cl1965ss, SWIPH, greenmerc77
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WTF am I chop liver? you can't say whats up to me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Jan 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12685321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 09:40 PM~12685398
> *WTF am I chop liver? you can't say whats up to me
> *


we do not speak to those in the shadows :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Do everybodies fingers hurt no one is doing anything


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12685212
> *I know this guy with a 70's lowrider thats not a chevy, Here a Pic
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*ESTAS CABRON PAULITO..................*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN JOSE, WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE AND HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 09:51 PM~12685616
> *WHATS CRACKEN JOSE, WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE AND HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?
> *


I thought thats who was down there who happen to pop in :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:39 PM~12685394
> *Me Likes Me likes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey whats up guys, im good bro just here in san antonio


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:42 PM~12685452
> *we do not speak to those in the shadows :0
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12685731
> *hey whats up guys, im good bro just here in san antonio
> *


Damn weather probably beats that wyoming shit huh?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 08:56 PM~12685731
> *hey whats up guys, im good bro just here in san antonio
> *


*ORALE GOOD TO HEAR YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE............*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 12 2009, 09:58 PM~12685765
> *
> *


Just messing bro I'm used to looking at the names I always forget that the anonomous thing and the guest count is down there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 12 2009, 09:29 PM~12685175
> *Trato a carnal, yo deseo que fuera con soltura :cheesy:
> *



Damn homie...you on some Rosetta Stone type shit or what?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12685784
> *Damn weather probably beats that wyoming shit huh?
> *


 :yes: hell yea bro it was 70 here today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12685827
> *:yes: hell yea bro it was 70 here today
> *


It's been nice down this way as well but it was pretty cold today but cold was 38 or some shit


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12685827
> *:yes: hell yea bro it was 70 here today
> *



:angry:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 12 2009, 09:00 PM~12685793
> *ORALE GOOD TO HEAR YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE............
> *


thanks bro but i really miss all the guys fro sure


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 09:03 PM~12685847
> *It's been nice down this way as well but it was pretty cold today but cold was 38 or some shit
> *


 :roflmao: i dont miss that one bit


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 09:04 PM~12685862
> *thanks bro but i really miss all the guys fro sure
> *


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE..HANDLE YOUR BUISNESS DOG! *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*DAMN! THAT SHIT WAS GOOD!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12685827
> *:yes: hell yea bro it was 70 here today
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:05 PM~12685892
> *:roflmao: i dont miss that one bit
> *


no shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12685918
> *DAMN!  THAT SHIT WAS GOOD!
> 
> 
> ...


I made some pork chops las night that was so bomb- I was gonna take a picture-- but by the time I thought bout it-- they was gone- all 6 of em :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG ROY


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 12 2009, 09:12 PM~12686019
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: WHAT UP BRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Post pics of those San Antonio girls fucker


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12686334
> *Post pics of those San Antonio girls fucker
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 10:23 PM~12686263
> *I made some pork chops las night that was so bomb- I was gonna take a picture-- but by the time I thought bout it-- they was gone- all 6 of em :biggrin:
> *



Hahahah....I only put down four


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12686334
> *Post pics of those San Antonio girls fucker
> *


HELL NO CUZ THEN ALL OF YOU WILL MOVE HERE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, mafioso65, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss, GOODTIMESROY





What up Jay and Chuck


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12686374
> *HELL NO CUZ THEN ALL OF YOU WILL MOVE HERE :biggrin:
> *


Ill just go visit and bring a few back in the crew cab then get rid of them when they get an attitude .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:28 PM~12686361
> *Hahahah....I only put down four
> *


Im a eatin muthafucca.. THey wasnt no little ones either :biggrin: 
I was suprised- I was at the store and got 10lbs of pork chops for 10bux and some change.- I wasnt even on plannin makin pork chops- but when you bROke like me and you see a deal like that-- you dont pass it up.
There was like 16 chops in the paccage- so they was pretty good size- and damn near boneless- best deal Ive seen in a while :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12686385
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, mafioso65, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss, GOODTIMESROY
> What up Jay and Chuck
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 12 2009, 09:30 PM~12686421
> *Ill just go visit and bring a few back in the crew cab then get rid of them when they get an attitude .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 12 2009, 09:30 PM~12686421
> *Ill just go visit and bring a few back in the crew cab then get rid of them when they get an attitude .
> *


Ad Ill jus ride shotgun :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12686436
> *Im a eatin muthafucca.. THey wasnt no little ones either :biggrin:
> I was suprised- I was at the store and got 10lbs of pork chops for 10bux and some change.-  I wasnt even on plannin  makin pork chops- but when you bROke like me and you see a deal like that-- you dont pass it up.
> There was like 16 chops in the paccage- so they was pretty good size- and damn near boneless- best deal Ive seen in a while :biggrin:
> *


I know...I saw you put it down at Chucks. You ate more than me, and I was the fattest one there.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 PM~12686451
> *whats up bROther
> *



Just got done grubbin some pork chops


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:33 PM~12686487
> *I know...I saw you put it down at Chucks. You ate more than me, and I was the fattest one there.
> *


You aint gotta be fat to eat-- and you aint gotta eat to be fat :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP JAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12686505
> *Just got done grubbin some pork chops
> *



that sounds good


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 12 2009, 10:35 PM~12686524
> *You aint gotta be fat to eat-- and you aint gotta eat to be fat :biggrin:
> *



Tru dat...but the way you was eatin...I though you had hollow legs


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 10:36 PM~12686553
> *that sounds good
> *



I got one left...its all yours


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:38 PM~12686596
> *I got one left...its all yours
> *



ill be over


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12686582
> *Tru dat...but the way you was eatin...I though you had hollow legs
> *


Well suprisingly enough Chuc made some pretty good burgers :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:06 PM~12685918
> *DAMN!  THAT SHIT WAS GOOD!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE F I LOVE PORK CHOPS! DID YOU KILL ONE OF CHUCKS COUSINS FOR THOSE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 12 2009, 10:46 PM~12686749
> *WHAT THE F I LOVE PORK CHOPS! DID YOU KILL ONE OF MY COUSINS FOR THOSE?
> *



:uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12686385
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, mafioso65, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss, GOODTIMESROY
> What up Jay and Chuck
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, *cl1965ss*


Did you get ahold of Beto yet homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The pages were flyin' today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 12 2009, 10:28 PM~12686374
> *HELL NO CUZ THEN ALL OF YOU WILL MOVE HERE :biggrin:
> *


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 AM~12678149
> *GUESS WHOS BACK?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO MY R.O. BROTHERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!
> ...


what up bRO.. Give me a call. Hope everything is coo, hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:01 PM~12685825
> *Damn homie...you on some Rosetta Stone type shit or what?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 12 2009, 10:46 PM~12686749
> *WHAT THE F I LOVE PORK CHOPS! DID YOU KILL ONE OF CHUCKS COUSINS FOR THOSE?
> *



No..but I need more. Does he got some porky cousins?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn it took a minute for me to catch up!!! Pages was just flying buy and shit!!!!

Well just wanted to roll thru for a minute, everyone have a good nite. Talk to everyone laterz!! :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 PM~12686451
> *whats up bROther
> *



Kickin back...hows the lil one


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 12 2009, 11:56 PM~12687815
> *No..but I need more. Does he got some porky cousins?
> *


WELL YEAH JUST LOOK AT HIM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 PM~12687457
> *The pages were flyin' today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Glad I could contribute :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 12 2009, 09:46 PM~12686749
> *WHAT THE F I LOVE PORK CHOPS! DID YOU KILL ONE OF CHUCKS COUSINS FOR THOSE?
> *


*Which cousin?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD **morning Colorado* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2009, 10:26 AM~12691038
> *Wuz up everybody :biggrin:
> *


*What's good Big Iz Dawg!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2009, 10:55 AM~12691290
> *What's good Big Iz Dawg!
> *


Not much bRO!!! Sittin at work, bored as hell. Doin some online shoppin though :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2009, 10:26 AM~12691038
> *Wuz up everybody :biggrin:
> *


What up Izzy how you doing homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Flight info for Phoenix :biggrin: </span>


*8:20 AM 27 Feb 2009
Colorado Springs, CO 10:21 AM 27 Feb 2009 
Phoenix, AZ Flight: 2723 

Return Arrive Flight # and Details 
9:45 AM 02 Mar 2009
Phoenix, AZ 11:29 AM 02 Mar 2009 
Colorado Springs, CO Flight: 2920 

Flight operated by Mesa Airlines doing business as US Airways Express

Summary (1 Passenger) 
Base Fare $158.00 


Taxes and Fees $19.70 


<span style=\'color:blue\'>Grand Total $177.70 *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 11:10 AM~12691422
> *What up Izzy how you doing homie?
> *


Wuz up Homie?? How you been??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 11:07 AM~12691392
> *:wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2009, 11:15 AM~12691464
> *Wuz up Homie?? How you been??
> *


been *GOOD* homie trying to gets some ends together so I can be out there in the Limelight with the Big Boys dog.
How bout you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 11:17 AM~12691487
> *been GOOD homie trying to gets some ends together so I can be out there in the Limelight with the Big Boys dog.
> How bout you?
> *


Same ole. Tryin to piece a few things myself to get ready for the season!! Its like Cinco's right around the corner. Gotta get crackin you know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2009, 11:19 AM~12691502
> *Same ole. Tryin to piece a few things myself to get ready for the season!! Its like Cinco's right around the corner. Gotta get crackin you know.
> *


I know believe me.Shit is in my face and I still am struggling.Might have to wait til 2010 to bust out the ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2009, 12:14 PM~12691455
> *Flight info for Phoenix :biggrin: </span>
> 8:20 AM 27 Feb 2009
> Colorado Springs, CO 10:21 AM 27 Feb 2009
> ...


Not bad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, GOODTIMESROY
Whut Up Roy and the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2009, 11:46 AM~12691742
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, GOODTIMESROY
> Whut Up Roy and the rest of the CO!!!
> *


What up Big Fes dog,looking for a deck for the ride you know anyone who has a decent one?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:48 PM~12691756
> *What up Big Fes dog,looking for a deck for the ride you know anyone who has a decent one?
> *


probably, let me check wit' Chapo thatz his thing!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2009, 11:52 AM~12691785
> *probably, let me check wit' Chapo thatz his thing!!!
> *


appreciate it dog :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:52 PM~12691790
> *appreciate it dog :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat up Wedo- I jus tried callin you- I was out workin on the blazer las night till pretty late so thats why I didnt holla bac at you.

give me a shout when you can


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this is gonna be gangsta when itz done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2009, 01:48 PM~12692250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in this topic at the end did you see the red photoshoped one?? Man it looked bad with the 2dr


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2009, 12:14 PM~12691455
> *Flight info for Phoenix :biggrin: </span>
> 8:20 AM 27 Feb 2009
> Colorado Springs, CO 10:21 AM 27 Feb 2009
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 















:0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 02:14 PM~12692421
> *in this topic at the end did you see the red photoshoped one?? Man it looked bad with the 2dr
> *


about to go check it out right now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 02:14 PM~12692421
> *in this topic at the end did you see the red photoshoped one?? Man it looked bad with the 2dr
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2009, 12:48 PM~12692250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bein done by EMPIRE right??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 13 2009, 02:59 PM~12692756
> *Thats bein done by EMPIRE right??
> *


yeah


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Swiph check this out... they want you to post some pics...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=432988&st=320


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I know times are tough...but this little boy can use all the help he can get.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 13 2009, 01:38 PM~12692164
> *WHat up Wedo- I jus tried callin you- I was out workin on the blazer las night till pretty late so thats why I didnt holla bac at you.
> 
> give me a shout when you can
> *


No doubt homie. I seen you called but i been pretty sicc today amd just now got outta bed. Ill call you latter on


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 02:25 PM~12692499
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Without looking to stupid what is everyone going to AZ for?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 03:18 PM~12693330
> *I know times are tough...but this little boy can use all the help he can get.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 13 2009, 06:20 PM~12694624
> *Without looking to stupid what is everyone going to AZ for?
> *



First LRM show of da year


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not going tho...only tha big spenders are. Like Sean, Tone, and Chuck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2009, 02:52 PM~12693152
> *Hey Swiph check this out... they want you to post some pics...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=432988&st=320
> *


Good lookin out Fes-- Im gettin ready to head to my daughters B-Ball practice
(the coach cant be late)

Ill post em up when I get bac-- thanks homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 06:25 PM~12694675
> *First LRM show of da year
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: i should have known that!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 13 2009, 06:20 PM~12694624
> *Without looking to stupid what is everyone going to AZ for?
> *


carshow


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 06:39 PM~12694832
> *carshow
> *



U going?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HI TONY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2009, 08:56 PM~12696771
> *HI TONY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up foo?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2009, 09:57 PM~12696789
> *what up foo?
> *


WHATS GOOD?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12696799
> *WHATS GOOD?
> *


chilln workn on my website.and catchn up on all these pages ive been missn on lil.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 06:44 PM~12694888
> *U going?
> *


No


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, ls1569, *ROLLERZ_47*, 300MAG


call me when you got a minute


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:38 PM~12687555
> *Whats wrong with that?
> *


nada bro i just want them for me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:35 PM~12697313
> *nada bro i just want them for me  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Jose how's that Texas life homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12697313
> *nada bro i just want them for me  :biggrin:
> *


stingy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats up Riders-- jus dROppin in and sayin whats up real quic


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:37 PM~12697331
> *What up Big Jose how's that Texas life homie?
> *


whats up big roy its good just trying to find the lowrider here


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 09:37 PM~12697339
> *stingy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:41 PM~12697394
> *whats up big roy its good just trying to find the lowrider here
> *


I'm sure there are plenty :biggrin: 
You doing alright homie?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UO TONY :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12697434
> *WHAT UO TONY :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12697423
> *I'm sure there are plenty :biggrin:
> You doing alright homie?
> *


hell yea bro im doing good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 10:46 PM~12697452
> *hell yea bro im doing good
> *


What kind of work you doing out there??


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12697447
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ARE YOU GETING REAY 4 THE SUMMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:46 PM~12697452
> *hell yea bro im doing good
> *


That's GOOD to hear ,maybe just a quick relocation was the answer ,to the crappy weather


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 09:48 PM~12697478
> *What kind of work you doing out there??
> *


im at a body shop painting cars again :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 PM~12697504
> *That's GOOD to hear ,maybe just a quick relocation was the answer ,to the crappy weather
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:50 PM~12697516
> *im at a body shop painting cars again  :biggrin:
> *


Damn now I gotta travel all the way down there?


:biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:52 PM~12697550
> *Damn now I gotta travel all the way down there?
> :biggrin:
> *


just for you roy i'll go up there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 10:49 PM~12697504
> *That's GOOD to hear ,maybe just a quick relocation was the answer ,to the crappy weather
> *


I'd like to get out of this weather even though we have been spoiled down this way only one snow stood on the ground and besides that it maybe snowed twice to three times and wasn't even there in the morning.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HI CHUCK :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2009, 10:54 PM~12697607
> *HI CHUCK :wave:
> *



hello


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM~12697595
> *just for you roy i'll go up there
> *


Stop teasing homie,you know I need a "lil" done to my rag :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So we gonna get the 719 bumping this summer or what?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2009, 10:56 PM~12697624
> *hello
> *


 WHATS UP?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 10:56 PM~12697629
> *So we gonna get the 719 bumping this summer or what?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12697626
> *Stop teasing homie,you know I need a "lil" done to my rag :cheesy:
> *


you know i'll do it bro :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2009, 10:58 PM~12697652
> *WHATS UP?
> *



just got home, what are you doin


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HI JAY AND CHUCK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 PM~12697677
> *just got home, what are you doin
> *


 SNAKIN AROUND AGAIN I SEE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12697629
> *So we gonna get the 719 bumping this summer or what?
> *


Hell yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 PM~12697688
> *HI BROTHER JAY AND CHUCK
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 PM~12697688
> *HI JAY AND CHUCK
> *


HI JOHN GONZALES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 13 2009, 11:00 PM~12697697
> *SNAKIN AROUND AGAIN I SEE?
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 09:58 PM~12697661
> *you know i'll do it bro :biggrin:
> *


You know I got Beer and Boarding :biggrin: 
And I'll even let you cruise the Rag :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 13 2009, 10:01 PM~12697720
> *You know I got Beer and Boarding :biggrin:
> And I'll even let you cruise the Rag :0  :cheesy:
> *


done im there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 13 2009, 10:03 PM~12697760
> *done im there :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2009, 10:00 PM~12697703
> *whats up bRO
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM BOLWING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2009, 10:58 PM~12697659
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What don't you know?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- so it dies down in this bitch at 10:00-- whats up with yall-- dont tell me yall sleepin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2009, 07:54 AM~12700093
> *GOODMORNING
> *



TTMFT


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

GOODMORNING NEIBORS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NEW MEXICO PASSING THRU!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz crackin Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 11:08 AM~12701308
> *Whats up everyone?
> *



whats up larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*


whats up buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY Mafia What!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2009, 10:33 AM~12701534
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> whats up buddy
> *


*Working foo, what you SHOULD be doing :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2009, 11:35 AM~12701556
> *Working foo, what you SHOULD be doing :cheesy:
> *



i had to come put the trash out and do sum stuff aROund the house


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2009, 11:35 AM~12701556
> *Working foo, what you SHOULD be doing :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up everyone...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 01:32 PM~12702537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you gonna powdercoat the frame and stuff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2009, 02:58 PM~12703180
> *you gonna powdercoat the frame and stuff
> *


for now it'll be painted black because the bike will be satin black with white walls and red dish wheels and red exhaust but I have to finish up the exhaust


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I love me some gas hoppin-- and this one is way sic!!!

71E6RjBPYms


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 05:26 PM~12704575
> *I love me some gas hoppin-- and this one is way sic!!!
> 
> 71E6RjBPYms
> *


Yup nice vid fo sho


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 05:26 PM~12704575
> *I love me some gas hoppin-- and this one is way sic!!!
> 
> 71E6RjBPYms
> *



:0 


Do it in the grass to save some bumper??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 14 2009, 04:43 PM~12704761
> *:0
> Do it in the grass to save some bumper??
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12704575
> *I love me some gas hoppin-- and this one is way sic!!!
> 
> 71E6RjBPYms
> *


 :0 :0 

Damn that was pretty sic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 05:04 PM~12704337
> *for now it'll be painted black because the bike will be satin black with white walls and red dish wheels and red exhaust but I have to finish up the exhaust
> *



GONNA LOOK OLDSCHOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12704575
> *I love me some gas hoppin-- and this one is way sic!!!
> 
> 71E6RjBPYms
> *


*That four makes that G Body look like a toy :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2009, 05:25 PM~12705171
> *That four makes that G Body look like a toy :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 02:27 AM~12650845
> *I  love some mean ol 3 wheels like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*sick! *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2009, 05:29 PM~12705212
> *sic!
> *


YA- thats one gangsta ass 3 wheel aint it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove



*ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA*









:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12702514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK TODAY :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG DADDY HOW YOU LIVING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, AllHustle NoLove


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 07:40 PM~12706612
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE
> *


EATING :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2009, 08:44 PM~12706662
> *EATING :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT ILL BE DOING IN 10 MINUTES


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 07:48 PM~12706712
> *THATS WHAT ILL BE DOING IN 10 MINUTES
> *


damn yous eat late 

I ate almost 3 hours ago


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats up colorado??? hey is there anybody from walsenburg on here who knows how to do interior or works at a shop in walsenburg or pueblo. cuz i wanna get into interior but there aint no shops her in canon city there aint even any lowriders that i know of. its hard for me to get into it cuz im only 15 so i cant get an apartment or anything for another year but id like to be a volunteer or even some one who will clean up after work as long as i can watch and learn. i have familly to stay with in burg. so help me out if you know anyone. Ill even work for free if you give me a back room or something in the shop to stay at if you live in springs or pueblo. but please help me out i gotta do this.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2009, 07:20 PM~12706381
> *Funny shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 07:48 PM~12706712
> *THATS WHAT ILL BE DOING IN 10 MINUTES
> *


I AM ON A DIET, SO NO POPEYES OR ANYTHING, ENJOY IT FOR ME, I HAVE TO SNEAK A DAMN SNACK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2009, 08:54 PM~12706776
> *I AM ON A DIET, SO NO POPEYES OR ANYTHING, ENJOY IT FOR ME, I HAVE TO SNEAK A DAMN SNACK
> *


THATS SUCKS!! I NEED TO BURN ALL THE SYMPATHY FAT OFF THOUGH SO ILL BE ON ONE SOON


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 14 2009, 07:54 PM~12706777
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 07:59 PM~12706838
> *THATS SUCKS!! I NEED TO BURN ALL THE SYMPATHY FAT OFF THOUGH SO ILL BE  ON ONE SOON
> *


DAMN,  :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP K DAWG


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2009, 12:14 PM~12691455
> *Flight info for Phoenix :biggrin: </span>
> 8:20 AM 27 Feb 2009
> Colorado Springs, CO 10:21 AM 27 Feb 2009
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 09:30 PM~12707257
> *WHATS UP K DAWG
> *


Sup Ralph
how is the little 1?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12702514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHEN EVER YOU WANNA GET RID OF IT YOU LET ME KNOW LARRY!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey pRezO-- heres some 32s on an EXt with no sweat--
so grab these 30s off me finaly and stop tryin to put it off :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 10:33 PM~12708235
> *Hey pRezO-- heres some 32s on an EXt with no sweat--
> so grab these 30s off me finaly and stop tryin to put it off  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



that shit looks good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up kev


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 14 2009, 10:33 PM~12708235
> *Hey pRezO-- heres some 32s on an EXt with no sweat--
> so grab these 30s off me finaly and stop tryin to put it off  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Do it...cuz those 6's you got would look good on the Nav :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 14 2009, 08:59 PM~12706838
> *THATS SUCKS!! I NEED TO BURN ALL THE SYMPATHY FAT OFF THOUGH SO ILL BE  ON ONE SOON
> *




 



Ain't you like 110 when you WET and wearin BOOTS?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 14 2009, 08:50 PM~12706748
> *Whats up colorado??? hey is there anybody from walsenburg on here who knows how to do interior or works at a shop in walsenburg or pueblo. cuz i wanna get into interior but there aint no shops her in canon city there aint even any lowriders that i know of. its hard for me to get into it cuz im only 15 so i cant get an apartment or anything for another year but id like to be a volunteer or even some one who will clean up after work as long as i can watch and learn. i have familly to stay with in burg. so help me out if you know anyone. Ill even work for free if you give me a back room or something in the shop to stay at if you live in springs or pueblo. but please help me out i gotta do this.
> *



You got heart lil homie and thats exactly the attitude you need to have. I cant help you out at all but keep that attitude and keep searching. some one will take you up on that offer and get your foot in the door :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2009, 10:51 PM~12708502
> *what up kev
> *


wassup chuck


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719


What up RO Familia!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What ROllerz


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 14 2009, 11:44 PM~12709997
> *You got heart lil homie and thats exactly the attitude you need to have. I cant help you out at all but keep that attitude and keep searching. some one will take you up on that offer and get your foot in the door :thumbsup:
> *


thanks painloc that encourages me to keep it up. Damn having to wait is so hard its like you wish you could just start like that but you gotta be patient. I need a job so bad as of tuesday we had no money and no food so i just wanna get a job and support my familly. My little niece is allmost out of baby formula and that shits expensive i thank God that my dads payday is tommorrow.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 15 2009, 11:40 AM~12713251
> *thanks painloc that encourages me to keep it up. Damn having to wait is so hard its like you wish you could just start like that but you gotta be patient. I need a job so bad as of tuesday we had no money and no food so i just wanna get a job and support my familly. My little niece is allmost out of baby formula and that shits expensive i thank God that my dads payday is tommorrow.
> *


JUS REMEMBER THE TALK WE HAD- AND DONT GO THE EZ REOUTE- IT WILL JUS MAKE THINGS HARDER IN THE LONG RUN


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12713543
> *JUS REMEMBER THE TALK WE HAD- AND DONT GO THE EZ REOUTE- IT WILL JUS MAKE THINGS HARDER IN THE LONG RUN
> *


Thanks swiph and dont worry i aint gonna forget.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 PM~12707930
> *WHEN EVER YOU WANNA GET RID OF IT YOU LET ME KNOW LARRY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You'd have to get in line man I have a homie that wants it as well but I ain't trying to sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2009, 01:01 PM~12713975
> *You'd have to get in line man I have a homie that wants it as well but I ain't trying to sell it. :biggrin:
> *


Who doesn't want a clean ass Nine? :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 01:05 PM~12714009
> *Who can afford  a clean ass Nine? :dunno:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 15 2009, 12:18 PM~12713598
> *Thanks swiph and dont worry i aint gonna forget.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 15 2009, 12:40 PM~12713251
> *thanks painloc that encourages me to keep it up. Damn having to wait is so hard its like you wish you could just start like that but you gotta be patient. I need a job so bad as of tuesday we had no money and no food so i just wanna get a job and support my familly. My little niece is allmost out of baby formula and that shits expensive i thank God that my dads payday is tommorrow.
> *



Just keep ya head up homie...it would be nice for you to get into a shop but if you have to go to Pizza Hut, Subway, or ANYTHING just to get some money coming in then do it. Don't feel like a failure cuz we ALL gotta start somewhere!!


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 15 2009, 02:16 PM~12714557
> *Just keep ya head up homie...it would be nice for you to get into a shop but if you have to go to Pizza Hut, Subway, or ANYTHING just to get some money coming in then do it. Don't feel like a failure cuz we ALL gotta start somewhere!!
> *


yeah im gonna be applying for a job then from there im gonna save up and buy my nieghbors 1936 chevy master deluxe but yeah im fine with working at subway ect. as long as im making money


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 15 2009, 02:16 PM~12714557
> *Just keep ya head up homie...it would be nice for you to get into a shop but if you have to go to Pizza Hut, Subway, or ANYTHING just to get some money coming in then do it. Don't feel like a failure cuz we ALL gotta start somewhere!!
> *


YA- aint that the truth-- I mean
It aint like we can all jus get luccy and end up with goverment jobs :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12712983
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719
> What up RO Familia!!!
> ...



whats up izz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 15 2009, 11:28 AM~12712651
> *wassup chuck
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 15 2009, 03:20 PM~12714591
> *yeah im gonna be applying for a job then from there im gonna save up and buy my nieghbors 1936 chevy master deluxe but yeah im fine with working at subway ect. as long as im making money
> *


Cool...a job is a job, and as long as you got money coming in...its something to be pROud of!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 03:21 PM~12714603
> *YA- aint that the truth-- I mean
> It aint like we can all jus get luccy and end up with goverment jobs :biggrin:
> *




But I started out working nights at a Laundromat on East Colfax.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 15 2009, 02:55 PM~12714931
> *But I started out working nights in fROnt of  the Laundromat on East Colfax.
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 15 2009, 12:40 PM~12713251
> *thanks painloc that encourages me to keep it up. Damn having to wait is so hard its like you wish you could just start like that but you gotta be patient. I need a job so bad as of tuesday we had no money and no food so i just wanna get a job and support my familly. My little niece is allmost out of baby formula and that shits expensive i thank God that my dads payday is tommorrow.
> *


Homie i know how you feel. there was a time i was homeless and living in abandoned buildings in the dead of winter. I was cold, i was hungry and i was all alone. But look at me now. Im in a 5 bedroom house that i owne watching a 52" big screen and eating steak for dinner tonight. Hard work, dedication and the right attitude can get you anything and like i said you already got the right attitude now its time for you to put in the hard work and dedication. I dont care if you slang pizzas for pizza hut or do interior work. You make sure you are grinding harder then everyone else around you. You make sure you outshine your co workers through your actions and not your mouth and you will go far. Keep your head up homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 15 2009, 04:29 PM~12715213
> *Homie i know how you feel. there was a time i was homeless and living in abandoned buildings in the dead of winter. I was cold, i was hungry and i was all alone. But look at me now. Im in a 5 bedroom house that i owne watching a 52" big screen and eating steak for dinner tonight. Hard work, dedication and the right attitude can get you anything and like i said you already got the right attitude now its time for you to put in the hard work and dedication. I dont care if you slang pizzas for pizza hut or do interior work. You make sure you are grinding harder then everyone else around you. You make sure you outshine your co workers through your actions and not your mouth and you will go far. Keep your head up homie! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Steak for dinner tonight??? what time should I come over, I likes my steaks well done... no ****!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 03:57 PM~12714959
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *



*[]D [] []\/[] []D [] []\[]*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2009, 03:32 PM~12715254
> *Steak for dinner tonight??? what time should I come over, I likes my steaks well done... no ****!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


He aint gonna have none for you- hes bringin me the leftovers tomorow when he comes to chec on his bomb :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 04:37 PM~12715290
> *He aint gonna have none for you- hes bringin me the leftovers tomorow when he comes to chec on his bomb :biggrin:
> *


It was worth a shot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 15 2009, 03:34 PM~12715270
> *[]D [] []\/[] []D [] []\[]
> *


thats fuccin pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 04:37 PM~12715290
> *He aint gonna have none for you- hes bringin me the leftovers tomorow when he comes to chec on his bomb :biggrin:
> *



Leftovers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know they dont call me phat ****** fa nuthin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2009, 03:38 PM~12715300
> *It was worth a shot!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Im havin some chiccen if you wanna come over though









:biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 01:05 PM~12714009
> *Who doesn't want a clean ass Nine? :dunno:
> *


WAS UP COLORADO NEW MEXICO IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 15 2009, 04:17 PM~12715618
> *WAS UP COLORADO NEW MEXICO IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 15 2009, 03:29 PM~12715213
> *Homie i know how you feel. there was a time i was homeless and living in abandoned buildings in the dead of winter. I was cold, i was hungry and i was all alone. But look at me now. Im in a 5 bedroom house that i owne watching a 52" big screen and eating steak for dinner tonight. Hard work, dedication and the right attitude can get you anything and like i said you already got the right attitude now its time for you to put in the hard work and dedication. I dont care if you slang pizzas for pizza hut or do interior work. You make sure you are grinding harder then everyone else around you. You make sure you outshine your co workers through your actions and not your mouth and you will go far. Keep your head up homie! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man you had it pretty hard im glad you did all that hard work. and as far as the hard work a good thing to do is allways give it your best and a little more. ive had a job ever since i was 11 working for my grandpa and im only making 100 bucks a month and i still give it my best and even 100 bucks is nice to have then being broke but i gotta make more than that but its still good to have that money but like i said if you ever hear of anyone needing help at their shop just hit me up even if it aint interior just anything to get money


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 04:46 PM~12715374
> *Im havin some chiccen if you wanna come over though
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz a long ass drive for some chicken homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2009, 07:47 PM~12717712
> *Thatz a long ass drive for some chicken homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*****-- Its worth it- I make the best BBQ chiccen this side the misssissippi :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 14 2009, 08:54 PM~12707641
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 05:34 PM~12716370
> *:wave:
> *


*WHAT IT DO BIG ROY....*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 15 2009, 12:05 AM~12709589
> *
> Ain't you like 110 when you WET and wearin BOOTS?
> *


when you divide my weight by 2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

rims looking good painted by TOPTHIS from MOSTHATED CC LA JUNTA CO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Jan 15 2009, 11:17 PM~12719364
> *rims looking good  painted by TOPTHIS from MOSTHATED CC LA JUNTA CO
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 02:05 PM~12714009
> *Who doesn't want a clean ass Nine? :dunno:
> *


Thats what I'm saying


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2009, 11:33 PM~12719578
> *Thats what I'm saying
> *


WHATS UP LARRY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 15 2009, 09:09 PM~12718573
> *WHAT IT DO BIG ROY....
> *


Chillin homie... :biggrin: What up Co
Nice work on those rims Ruben
How much to paint my wires on my D's White? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:34 PM~12719590
> *WHATS UP LARRY?
> *


Not much just getting ready to go to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 PM~12719624
> *Chillin homie... :biggrin: What up Co
> Nice work on those rims Ruben
> How much to paint my wires on my D's White? :0
> *


fuck that give me the ds and I'll give you some tripple gold chinas to paint like brand new :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2009, 10:39 PM~12719681
> *fuck that give me the ds and I'll give you some tripple gold chinas to paint like brand new :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I hope we see some hoppin like this in the Mile High this summer-- cause so I aint seen shit goin on-- I mean--- in Denver las year there was one 65 that actualy seemed like it was gettin it pretty good---- it was a champagne color I think- some Armenian dud (I think) owns it-- we need to get some shit goin on-- I mean coloRadOs bein left behind in the hop game-- I know we got some peeps that wanna hop aROund here-- so lets get it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:49 PM~12719800
> *:0
> *


I'll even have em painted :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2009, 11:58 PM~12719896
> *I'll even have em painted :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 10:54 PM~12719850
> *I hope we see some hoppin like this in the Mile High this summer-- cause so I aint seen shit goin on-- I mean--- in Denver las year there was one 65 that actualy seemed like it was gettin it pretty good---- it was a champagne color I think- some Armenian dud (I think) owns it--  we need to get some shit goin on-- I mean coloRadOs bein left behind in the hop game--  I know we got some peeps that wanna hop aROund here-- so lets get it.
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have a "few" ready


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 10:36 PM~12719624
> *Chillin homie... :biggrin: What up Co
> Nice work on those rims Ruben
> How much to paint my wires on my D's White? :0
> *


 :0 :loco:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 15 2009, 11:52 PM~12719835
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up fe. if you come to town hit us up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:00 PM~12719930
> *We'll have a "few" ready
> *


*WHERE THAT VIDEO CLIP OF MY PERRITO SWANGEN IN THE ROCKIES.......* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:00 PM~12719930
> *We'll have a "few" ready
> *


what ya goona have- which cars you workin on-- I know it aint your 63- you to scared to do that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 15 2009, 11:01 PM~12719949
> *WHERE THAT VIDEO CLIP OF MY PERRITO SWANGEN IN THE ROCKIES....... :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=497L43EgbMc...ite%3Ayoutube.c
just waiting for the comp......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:04 PM~12719988
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=497L43EgbMc...ite%3Ayoutube.c
> just waiting for the comp......
> *


*THATS THE KING OF COLORADO HOMIE..........THATS MY DOG!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:02 PM~12719960
> *what ya goona have- which cars you workin on-- I know it aint your 63- you to scared to do that  :biggrin:
> *


you might be surprised we lowride down here homie we don't lowshow too much,gotta love beating the shit outta a 25k car :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:04 PM~12719988
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=497L43EgbMc...ite%3Ayoutube.c
> just waiting for the comp......
> *


I dont think you will be waitin long-- I actualy have a feelin this summer is gonna be pretty hot.
How many inches does that cutty hit anyways


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, High Roller
whats up j


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HOWDY HOWDY F**KIN PARTNERS!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:01 PM~12719946
> *whats up fe. if you come to town hit us up
> *


Fo sho, I'll be down there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:07 PM~12720024
> *you might be surprised we lowride down here homie we don't lowshow too much,gotta love beating the shit outta a 25k car :biggrin:
> *


Wheres the 25k car at? 
and I would love to know how it feels to bang the bumper of a 25k car :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:09 PM~12720057
> *I dont think you will be waitin long-- I actualy have a feelin this summer is gonna be pretty hot.
> How many inches does that cutty hit anyways
> *


it's in the 80's but it's a Double


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:10 AM~12720065
> *5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, High Roller
> whats up j
> *


HELLO MR. V


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 16 2009, 12:11 AM~12720077
> *Fo sho, I'll be down there
> *


when you coming down


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:11 PM~12720080
> *it's in the 80's but it's a Double
> *


Im more of a single pump fan-- but doubles are way tight as long as they are hittin them big inches


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:11 PM~12720078
> *Wheres the 25k car at?
> and I would love to know how it feels to bang the bumper of a 25k car  :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know after I get the paint and undies done on mine,and I'm beating the shit outta it  :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 PM~12720089
> *when you coming down
> *


Dont know yet, what you got planned?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 PM~12720097
> *I'll let you know after I get the paint and undies done on mine,and I'm beating the shit outta it   :cheesy:
> *



I WANNA SEE YOUR CAR WITH THE BUMPER ON THE G*RO*UND-- that will be quite the site to see.

DOnt get it done and then get scared--- If I had the money I would even bang the bumper of a super sport without even thinkin twice :biggrin: 



what kind of pumps are in the cutty


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 16 2009, 12:11 AM~12720085
> *HELLO MR. V
> *


im still thinking about the people you bagged on walking


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:18 AM~12720162
> *im still thinking about the people you bagged on walking
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 12:14 AM~12720124
> *I WANNA SEE YOUR CAR WITH THE BUMPER ON THE GROUND-- that will be quite the site to see.
> 
> DOnt get it done and then get scared--- If I had the money I would even bang the bumper of a super sport without even thinkin twice :biggrin:
> ...


reebox????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 16 2009, 12:13 AM~12720107
> *Dont know yet, what you got planned?
> *


HAVING YOU RELEASE A 100,000 RALPHS IF YOU WANT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:20 AM~12720177
> *HAVING YOU RELEASE A 100,000 RALPHS IF YOU WANT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:19 PM~12720168
> *reebox????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 16 2009, 12:21 AM~12720191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DO I STILL HAVE THE TITLE TO THE CADDY


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:24 PM~12720231
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DO I STILL HAVE THE TITLE TO THE CADDY
> *


Kewl I will. About to get off work so I'll see everybody later.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 AM~12720260
> *Kewl I will. About to get off work so I'll see everybody later.
> *


NIGHT bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:19 PM~12720168
> *reebox????
> *


Damn--that sux- thats what I wanna put in mine :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:04 PM~12719988
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=497L43EgbMc...ite%3Ayoutube.c
> just waiting for the comp......
> *


*That cutty is dope as fuck, but believe me when I say..................the competition is already here.  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 15 2009, 11:06 PM~12720021
> *THATS THE KING OF COLORADO HOMIE..........THATS MY DOG!!!!
> *


*Can't be the King unless it's been nosed up with the competition.........stay tuned  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 15 2009, 11:51 PM~12720404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 
even tho SWIPH is the only one I'm talking to because theres no one else in the topic


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 01:51 AM~12720715
> *whats up CO :wave:
> even tho SWIPH is the only one I'm talking to because theres no one else in the topic
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 12:52 AM~12720721
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 01:54 AM~12720730
> *:wave:
> *



what r u up to chris


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 12:51 AM~12720715
> *whats up CO :wave:
> even tho SWIPH is the only one I'm talking to because theres no one else in the topic
> *


what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:57 AM~12720745
> *what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya
> *



whats up swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 12:59 AM~12720759
> *whats up swiph
> *


what up bRO-- what you doin up so late- shouldnt you be in bed so you can go do that job tomoROw


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 16 2009, 12:55 AM~12720737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a whole lot just kickn it and burning a movie because I don't have to be at work till 12 because my job did some layoff's and I was lucky enough that they just cut my hours and put me part time but come monday morning I'm looking for a new job because this part time shit not going to work with the bills and child support I have to pay


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 02:01 AM~12720762
> *what up bRO-- what you doin up so late- shouldnt you be in bed so you can go do that job tomoROw
> *



just chillen bein bored! oh i will be up nice and early


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 01:01 AM~12720763
> *not a whole lot just kickn it and burning a movie because I don't have to be at work till 12 because my job did some layoff's and I was lucky enough that they just cut my hours and put me part time but come monday morning I'm looking for a new job because this part time shit not going to work with the bills and child support I have to pay
> *



atleast you still workin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 01:03 AM~12720773
> *just chillen bein bored! oh i will be up nice and early
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 02:05 AM~12720781
> *me to  :biggrin:
> *



***** you never wake up early


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 01:08 AM~12720789
> ****** you never wake up early
> *


*****- I wake up at 7:30 every day


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 02:09 AM~12720794
> ******- I wake up at 7:30 every day
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 12:52 AM~12720411
> *Can't be the King unless it's been nosed up with the competition.........stay tuned
> *


 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:04 AM~12720776
> *atleast you still workin
> *


yeah I still got a job that I'm thankfull for and they said that in 2 months I maybe able to go back to full time I just feel for the younger girl I worked with because she went out and got a new car and was sad when they told her she didn't have a job


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 02:12 AM~12720802
> *yeah I still got a job that I'm thankfull for and they said that in 2 months I maybe able to go back to full time I just feel for the younger girl I worked with because she went out and got a new car and was sad when they told her she didn't have a job
> *


that has to be the worst feeling


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 02:13 AM~12720807
> *that has to be the worst feeling
> *



that means she has to take her self out and find another JOB,


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 02:14 AM~12720808
> *that means she has to take her self out and find another JOB,
> *


what are you doing *****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 02:19 AM~12720823
> *what are you doing *****
> *



goin to bed PEACE OUT COLORADO :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 02:20 AM~12720829
> *goin to bed PEACE OUT COLORADO :cheesy:
> *


later buddy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 01:11 AM~12720800
> *:twak:
> *


I hate sleepin in all late even on days I dont got shit to do-- its a waste of the day. Only time I sleep in late is when I end up in bed when the suns comin up already :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 01:14 AM~12720808
> *that means she has to take her self out and find another JOB,
> *


strip clubs hire fat chic and ugly chix- so even if shes not hot-- she will be jus fine -
and if thats not an option-- Im sure Wedo (painloc )has an opening on his roster :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12540722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were some post fROm not to long ago-- Im thinkin Sean might have some trix up his sleaves

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2009, 02:01 AM~12720763
> *not a whole lot just kickn it and burning a movie because I don't have to be at work till 12 because my job did some layoff's and I was lucky enough that they just cut my hours and put me part time but come monday morning I'm looking for a new job because this part time shit not going to work with the bills and child support I have to pay
> *


Damn that sux but stay up and if you really look you can find something else


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 AM~12721514
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



get ya ass to work ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

goodMORNING BROTHERS!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2009, 11:52 PM~12720411
> *Can't be the King unless it's been nosed up with the competition.........stay tuned
> *


*THEY BEEN WAITING PERRO..........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2009, 11:51 PM~12720404
> *That cutty is dope as fuck, but believe me when I say..................the competition is already here.
> *


 :0 
"Colorado Swangin" part #1
:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:13 AM~12721721
> *:0
> "Colorado Swangin" part #1
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:19 AM~12721766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats an old pic :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 16 2009, 07:58 AM~12721622
> *goodMORNING BROTHERS!
> *


what up Cip Dawg


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:13 AM~12721721
> *:0
> "Colorado Swangin" part #1
> :biggrin:
> *


ROy- you never answered my question bout the pumps las night?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:21 AM~12721778
> *damn thats an old pic :biggrin:
> *


*ESE MI WRINKLES ..WHATS CRACKEN FOO!!! HERES A THROWBACK FO YOU "G"~TIMER....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 AM~12721822
> *ROy- you never answered my question bout the pumps las night?
> *


It's up to Julian to tell you that


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WAS GOODTIMES THAT NIGHT AND MY LAST MEMORY OF COLORADO FO NOW.......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:25 AM~12721829
> *ESE MI WRINKLES ..WHATS CRACKEN FOO!!! HERES A THROWBACK FO YOU "G"~TIMER.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we gotta get Springs poppin off like that this year :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:26 AM~12721832
> *It's up to Julian to tell you that
> *


Im not askin what the set up consist of-- jus the COMPANY- that shouldnt be that big of deal- but if you say so


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 08:29 AM~12721850
> *Im not askin what the set up consist of-- jus the COMPANY- that shouldnt be that big of deal- but if you say so
> *


Black Magic


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:25 AM~12721829
> *ESE MI WRINKLES ..WHATS CRACKEN FOO!!! HERES A THROWBACK FO YOU "G"~TIMER.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHEN WE WENT TO PEUBLO FOR THAT SHOW AINT IT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:29 AM~12721845
> *we gotta get Springs poppin off like that this year :biggrin:
> *


*I DONT DOUBT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN COLORADO WONT GET IT POPPEN IN 2009....."GET IT CRACKEN"*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:33 AM~12721872
> *THATS WHEN WE WENT TO PEUBLO FOR THAT SHOW AINT IT
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY CHUCK SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING DOGG AND ROY GIVE ME A CALL MY WIFE WENT 2 WORK DOGG SO STOP BY IF YOUR BORED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:34 AM~12721891
> *HEY CHUCK SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING DOGG AND ROY GIVE ME A CALL MY WIFE WENT 2 WORK DOGG SO STOP BY IF YOUR BORED
> *


I'll take you those vids,I gotta take my wife to work then I'll be over  
Want some jack in the Crack or what foo? :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 16 2009, 08:58 AM~12721622
> *goodMORNING BROTHERS!
> *



WHATS UP CIP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Wrinkles is Mirna in the Hospital yet?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:36 AM~12721902
> *I'll take you those vids,I gotta take my wife to work then I'll be over
> Want some jack in the Crack or what foo? :0
> *


AIGHT I'LL BE HERE AND NAW I'AM COOL WITH JACK N THE CRACK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:38 AM~12721917
> *Hey Wrinkles is Mirna in the Hospital yet?
> *


NAW NOT YET I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THAT THO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM~12721863
> *Black Magic
> *


Thats cool


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:34 AM~12721891
> *HEY CHUCK SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING DOGG AND ROY GIVE ME A CALL MY WIFE WENT 2 WORK DOGG SO STOP BY IF YOUR BORED
> *


*SHUT UP PUTO..........YOUR ASS NEEDS TO BE AT WORK ESE.....*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:43 AM~12721953
> *SHUT UP PUTO..........YOUR ASS NEEDS TO BE AT WORK ESE.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT DON'T GO TO WORK UNTIL THE 28FEB09


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:48 AM~12721993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT DON'T GO TO WORK UNTIL THE 28FEB09
> *



DAMN MUST BE NICE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:48 AM~12721993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT DON'T GO TO WORK UNTIL THE 28FEB09
> *


*YOU FUCKEN PUTO......DAMN ESE I KNOW YOU LOVEN IT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, *AllHustle NoLove*, SWIPH



WHATS UP *****


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 08:49 AM~12721996
> *DAMN MUST BE NICE
> *


ITS AIGHT OH YEA AND I GET PAID FOR IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:51 AM~12722020
> *ITS AIGHT OH YEA AND I GET PAID FOR IT
> *



THATS EVEN BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *AllHustle NoLove*

what up pRezO-- you dont return PMs no more or what :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:51 AM~12722020
> *ITS AIGHT OH YEA AND I GET PAID FOR IT
> *


*KEEP RUBBIN IT IN PUTO....SOME SHIT JUST DONT CHANGE.....AHAHHAHAHAH!!* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 08:51 AM~12722018
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
> WHATS UP *****
> *


*Chillen bROther, what's good with you!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 AM~12722037
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Just logged on ******, .................damn :angry: 





:biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 08:54 AM~12722043
> *Chillen bROther, what's good with you!
> *


*QUE ONDA SEAN DOG....BUENOS DIAS PERRO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 09:54 AM~12722043
> *Chillen bROther, what's good with you!
> *




WAITIN TO GET A HAIR CUT IN A FEW, SWIPH WHERE IS THE NATIONAL WESTERN CONFERENCE CENTER IN DENVER?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:54 AM~12722039
> *KEEP RUBBIN IT IN PUTO....SOME SHIT JUST DONT CHANGE.....AHAHHAHAHAH!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 08:55 AM~12722057
> *Just logged on ******, .................damn :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


NO NO NO *****-- you was on las night :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:57 AM~12722082
> *NO NO NO *****-- you was on las night  :biggrin:
> *












STALKER :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 08:56 AM~12722067
> *WAITIN TO GET A HAIR CUT IN A FEW, SWIPH WHERE IS THE NATIONAL WESTERN CONFERENCE CENTER IN DENVER?
> *



Its by the coliseum- REAL CLOSE TO IT.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 08:56 AM~12722078
> *WELL YOU KNOW :biggrin:
> *


*GO RAKE THE YARD OR SHOVEL SNOW ESE.....DO SOME PT FOO!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:59 AM~12722108
> *Its by the coliseum- REAL CLOSE TO IT.
> *



OK COOL I MIGHT BE HEADING UP THERE AT THE END UP THE MONTH, BUDDY DO YOU WANT TO GO?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 09:00 AM~12722119
> *OK COOL I MIGHT BE HEADING UP THERE AT THE END UP THE MONTH, BUDDY DO YOU WANT TO GO?
> *



what are you doin up there?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:01 AM~12722129
> *what are you doin up there?
> *



THERE IS A BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET! I WENT A FEW YEARS AGO AND THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS BIKES THERE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 08:58 AM~12722101
> *STALKER :dunno:
> *



YA_ thats me-- even though I know Imnot the only one that saw Sean in here postin las night- especialy since he was talkin bout hoppin--- that shit makes everybody pay attention :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 09:02 AM~12722139
> *THERE IS A BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET! I WENT A FEW YEARS AGO AND THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS BIKES THERE
> *



FUC YEAAH-- pic me up- AND DONT BE BULLSHITTIN *****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:04 AM~12722155
> *FUC YEAAH-- pic me up- AND DONT BE BULLSHITTIN *****
> *



YOU BETTER CATCH THE LIGHTRAIL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:59 AM~12722109
> *GO RAKE THE YARD OR SHOVEL SNOW ESE.....DO SOME PT FOO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK THAT DOGG !


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 AM~12722147
> *YA_ thats me-- even though I know Imnot the only one that saw Sean in here postin las night- especialy since he was talkin bout hoppin--- that shit makes everybody pay attention :biggrin:
> *



JUST JOKIN BUT WHATS HOPPING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:56 AM~12722064
> *QUE ONDA SEAN DOG....BUENOS DIAS PERRO
> *


*Buenos Dias carnal. Same 'ol shit over this way, just waiting for the weather to turn around so we can get it on and cracken  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 09:06 AM~12722178
> *Buenos Dias carnal. Same 'ol shit over this way, just waiting for the weather to turn around so we can get it on and cracken
> *


*THATS FIRME DOGGIE....I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT GOES DOWN IN 2009 OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES, FROM CRUISES, TO SHOWS, TO THE HOPS! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 09:06 AM~12722175
> *JUST JOKIN BUT WHATS HOPPING
> *


* :uh: Pay Attention :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:05 AM~12722172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK THAT DOGG !
> *


*FUCKEN CULERO...WELL I HAVE TO GET READY FO WORK!!! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:11 AM~12722214
> *THATS FIRME DOGGIE....I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT GOES DOWN IN 2009 OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES, FROM CRUISES, TO SHOWS, TO THE HOPS!
> *


*If every one does what they say...........it's gonna be LIVE! :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 10:11 AM~12722219
> * :uh: Pay Attention :cheesy:
> *



WE HAVE NEVER BEEN TO A SHOW EARLY ENOUGH TO WATCH THE HOP


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 16 2009, 09:13 AM~12722226
> *If every one does what they say...........it's gonna be LIVE!  :cheesy:
> *


*THATS RIGHT...............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 16 2009, 09:06 AM~12722175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know hes a little slow at times--- ESPECIALY IN THE MORNIN :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:12 AM~12722223
> *FUCKEN CULERO...WELL I HAVE TO GET READY FO WORK!!!
> *


ABOUT TIME ESE ! :biggrin: OH I FORGOT CALI IS HOUR BEHIND DESPENSA MENSA :biggrin: J/K FOO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:16 AM~12722251
> *Not to sure--Im tryin to pay attention to so I can learn somethin :biggrin:
> You know hes a little slow at times--- ESPECIALY IN THE MORNIN :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:15 AM~12722246
> *THATS RIGHT...............
> 
> 
> ...


IT GOTS 13'S ON IT NOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:15 AM~12722246
> *THATS RIGHT...............
> 
> 
> ...



I thought ROy said this car hits in the 80s-- that aint 80s right there
:dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 AM~12722269
> *I thought ROy said this car hits in the 80s-- that aint 80s right there
> :dunno:
> *


DAMN CANT SEE THE INCH'S ON THAT SCALE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 AM~12722264
> *IT GOTS 13'S ON IT NOW
> *


THats gangsta- 13s belong on Gbody hoppers-- only time 14s should be in the pit is if its on a big ass cadillac-- or an Impala :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 AM~12722269
> *I thought ROy said this car hits in the 80s-- that aint 80s right there
> :dunno:
> *


*THATS AN OLD PIC HOMIE...IT HAS A HIGHER LOCK UP NOW!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:21 AM~12722278
> *DAMN  CANT SEE THE INCH'S ON THAT SCALE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:* PINCHE WRINKS..........*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*GOODMORNING NEIBORS....HAPPY FRIDAY FROM NUEVO MEXICO!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:21 AM~12722278
> *DAMN  CANT SEE THE INCH'S ON THAT SCALE
> *


YA- it looks like an 80inch scale-- and its not even toppin it- thats why I said it.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 09:22 AM~12722294
> *GOODMORNING NEIBORS....HAPPY FRIDAY FROM NUEVO MEXICO!!!
> *


*ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN DOWN THERE THIS WEEKEND QUE NO? SHIT IF I WAS STILL IN COLORADO MY ASS WOULD BE THERE THIS WEEKEND FO SHO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:21 AM~12722288
> *THATS AN OLD PIC HOMIE...IT HAS A HIGHER LOCK UP NOW!!!
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:24 AM~12722305
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKEN DOWN THERE THIS WEEKEND QUE NO? SHIT IF I WAS STILL IN COLORADO MY ASS WOULD BE THERE THIS WEEKEND FO SHO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HOMIE...I HOPE SO...ILL BE OUT THERE DOIN PIX N SHIT..YOU KNOW HOW I DOES IT.....STAY TUNED BRO.....

MATTER OF FACT, IM FILMING A LOWIRDER DVD OUT HERE IN MAY/JUNE....TRY TO MAKE IT DOWN FOR THAT DOGG...YOU KNOW U WILL GET SOME CAMERA TIME, IM GONNA DO A SECTION ON EACH CAR CLUB N SHIT, WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE "EL JEFE" OF GOODTIMES ON THE VIDEO  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 AM~12722312
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


*I DONT KNOW ESE....IM IN CALIFAS NOW!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 09:26 AM~12722318
> *YEAH HOMIE...I HOPE SO...ILL BE OUT THERE DOIN PIX N SHIT..YOU KNOW HOW I DOES IT.....STAY TUNED BRO.....
> 
> MATTER OF FACT, IM FILMING A LOWIRDER DVD OUT HERE IN MAY/JUNE....TRY TO MAKE IT DOWN FOR THAT DOGG...YOU KNOW U WILL GET SOME CAMERA TIME, IM GONNA DO A SECTION ON EACH CAR CLUB N SHIT, WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE "EL JEFE" OF GOODTIMES ON THE VIDEO    :biggrin:
> *


*WILL SEE WHATS UP HOMIE..WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON BUT I WILL DEFFENATLY KEEP YOU IN MIND...........*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:21 AM~12722279
> *THats gangsta- 13s belong on Gbody hoppers-- only time 14s should be in the pit is if its on a big ass cadillac-- or an Impala :biggrin:
> *


THATS TRUE HOMIE I SAY IF YOU WIN A HOP ON 13'S YOU CAN TALK SHIT BUT IT ALSO DEPENDS IF ITS A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE EITHER WAY I JUST WANT 2 SEE A HOP OUT HERE IN COLORADO WE NEED 2 STOP BULLSHITTING ( AS ALL CLUBS) JUST MY 2 CENTS DON'T MEAN TO HUR ANYBODYS FEELINGS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:28 AM~12722330
> *I DONT KNOW ESE....IM IN CALIFAS NOW!!!
> *


  


:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 AM~12722341
> *WILL SEE WHATS UP HOMIE..WE HAVE ALOT GOING ON BUT I WILL DEFFENATLY KEEP YOU IN MIND...........
> *


 :thumbsup: IF YOU CAN BRO..IF NOT NEXT TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 AM~12722344
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE I SAY IF YOU WIN A HOP ON 13'S YOU CAN TALK SHIT BUT IT ALSO DEPENDS IF ITS A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE EITHER WAY I JUST WANT 2 SEE A HOP OUT HERE IN COLORADO WE NEED 2 STOP BULLSHITTING ( AS ALL CLUBS) JUST MY 2 CENTS DON'T MEAN TO HUR ANYBODYS FEELINGS
> *


Let's hop the Baby Linc :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 AM~12722344
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE I SAY IF YOU WIN A HOP ON 13'S YOU CAN TALK SHIT BUT IT ALSO DEPENDS IF ITS A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE EITHER WAY I JUST WANT 2 SEE A HOP OUT HERE IN COLORADO WE NEED 2 STOP BULLSHITTING ( AS ALL CLUBS) JUST MY 2 CENTS DON'T MEAN TO HUR ANYBODYS FEELINGS
> *


*WELL SAID PERRITO.....ILL CALL YOU LATER ON THAT PM CARNAL, STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHEN THAT GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice day to take the car out :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 AM~12722344
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE I SAY IF YOU WIN A HOP ON 13'S YOU CAN TALK SHIT BUT IT ALSO DEPENDS IF ITS A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE EITHER WAY I JUST WANT 2 SEE A HOP OUT HERE IN COLORADO WE NEED 2 STOP BULLSHITTING ( AS ALL CLUBS) JUST MY 2 CENTS DON'T MEAN TO HUR ANYBODYS FEELINGS
> *


YA-- 13s are gangsta. but impalas hittin big inches-- and caddys doin big inches need 14s-- them cars are jus to damn heavy.. 

and like I said yesterday- Im a single pump fan-- but if you got a double pump-- its gotta be hittin 80+ or it might as well be a single


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:31 AM~12722360
> *Let's hop the Baby Linc :cheesy:
> *


SHIT WANT TO..... TIRED OF THE LAY N PLAY SHIT BUT DON'T WANT TO GO ALL CRAZY JUST SOMETHING SIMPLE 30-60 INCH'S


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DAMN, NOW THE COLORADO TOPIC IS GETTING REALLY INTERESTING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:33 AM~12722370
> *Looks like a nice day to take the car out :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK IT DIP IT TO WRINKLES PAD.............* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:33 AM~12722370
> *Looks like a nice day to take the car out :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DO PICK MY ASS UP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 AM~12722378
> *YA-- 13s are gangsta. but impalas hittin big inches-- and caddys doin big inches need 14s-- them cars are jus to damn heavy..
> 
> and like I said yesterday- Im a single pump fan-- but if you got a double pump-- its gotta be hittin 80+ or it might as well be a single
> *


DO YOU STILL NEED THAT REAR END


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:35 AM~12722390
> *FUCK IT DIP IT TO WRINKLES PAD............. :biggrin:
> *


Oh I will,just did the other day Me Y Jerry took a strollo like a Cholo in that Mofo :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 AM~12722402
> *Oh I will,just did the other day Me Y Jerry took a strollo like a Cholo in that Mofo :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT............I WOULD BE WORKING ON THE SECOND SET OF TIRES IF I HAD A 63 RAG...........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 AM~12722399
> *IF YOU DO PICK MY ASS UP
> *


You wanna get outta the house or what foo?
I gotta wait for the maint. guy to finish then I'm off


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 AM~12722413
> *You wanna get outta the house or what foo?
> I gotta wait for the maint. guy to finish then I'm off
> *


YEA SURE DO DOGG I'LL BE WAITING YOU KNOW AROUND WHAT TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:37 AM~12722409
> *THATS RIGHT............I WOULD BE WORKING ON THE SECOND SET OF TIRES IF I HAD A 63 RAG...........
> *


Yeah I'm taking advantage of it before it goes under the knife,fucker drives like a Cadillac now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:39 AM~12722423
> *YEA SURE DO DOGG I'LL BE WAITING YOU KNOW AROUND WHAT TIME
> *


Nah but if this fool don't show up by 10 I'm out.I'll take those Vids for you and we'll go check out Jerry and put a few away since we all aint working


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:41 AM~12722435
> *Nah but if this fool don't show up by 10 I'm out.I'll take those Vids for you and we'll go check out Jerry and put a few away since we all aint working
> *


AIGHT IMMA GET READY DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 09:43 AM~12722454
> *AIGHT IMMA GET READY DOGG
> *


Find some oldies CD's Foolio and some old west Coast Rap dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12721808
> *what up Cip Dawg
> *


JUST WORKIN! GONNA BE IN THE BOOTH ALL DAY!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 AM~12721914
> *WHATS UP CIP
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 AM~12722413
> *You wanna get outta the house or what foo?
> I gotta wait for the maint. guy to finish then I'm off
> *


Are you coming to the phoenix show ??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 16 2009, 11:07 AM~12722634
> *WHAT UP BROTHER!
> *



CHILLEN IT CALL ME WHEN YOU GOT A MINUTE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Peeps!!! -- 1st off Swiph, we gonna have to have a BBQ to see who makes the best BBQ...
-- 2nd Julian is King of the Streets right now, I'll give him that cuz itz not his fault there was no comp... but he will have comp in '09 cuz if your not 1st your last!!! :biggrin: but I hope there's atleast 5 or 6 decent hoppers and like Swiph and Sean said "they ain't scared to hop them" :biggrin: 
--3rd Roy I seen you dippin' the tre today, looken good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here is a good deal for a good cause if anyone is interested...


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 10:15 AM~12712079
> *Man! ROLL'N & TRUUCHA are selling a set(1-12) & (19-21)  to the highest bidder on EBay! All proceeds will be paid to the Roland Mechell Family to help pay medical expenses! This auction will go on for the next seven days !!! let's help this family in need!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D0%26_fvi%3D1
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 AM~12722401
> *DO YOU STILL NEED THAT REAR END
> *


YUP-- sure do.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 12:10 PM~12723689
> *YUP-- sure do.
> *


WHAT UP SWIPH !
IT PAULE bRO ,
HOW ARE YOU AND DA FAMILY DOING ?
HOW'S DA BIZ !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2009, 12:00 PM~12723602
> *Whutz Up Peeps!!! -- 1st off Swiph, we gonna have to have a BBQ to see who makes the best BBQ...
> -- 2nd Julian is King of the Streets right now, I'll give him that cuz itz not his fault there was no comp... but he will have comp in '09 cuz if your not 1st your last!!!  :biggrin: but I hope there's atleast 5 or 6 decent hoppers and like Swiph and Sean said "they ain't scared to hop them"  :biggrin:
> --3rd Roy I seen you dippin' the tre today, looken good!!!
> *


1st off-- FES-- that sounds good-- im always up for some new flavor BBQ.
2nd-- you gotta hop it at more than jus out fROnt of the house to be cROwned king. I wanted to see it hop so bad at that Pueblo Cinco Show-- but it never did-- I was all sad- that was all I wanted to see for the day- and it didnt happen. :angry: hopefully we willl see it on the bumper at some shows this year :biggrin: 

As far as bein scared-- you right on the money with that-- let somebody put the switch in my hand of there chROme undied Super Sport-- Ill hop the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:14 PM~12723720
> *WHAT UP SWIPH !
> IT PAULE bRO ,
> HOW ARE YOU AND DA FAMILY DOING ?
> ...


What up Paule--- 
Im jus takin it day by day--and my Princess is doin the same.
ANd even though I aint got my shop anymore- Im stayin busy - got a few things Im workin on.

Hows things goin wit you bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 12:18 PM~12723758
> *What up Paule---
> Im jus takin it day by day--and my Princess is doin the same.
> ANd even though I aint got my shop anymore- Im stayin busy - got a few things Im workin on.
> ...


I'M BUILDING ANOTHER TRIKE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL !
TONY O. IN ARIZONA IS HOOKING IT UP FOR ME !
MAN I'M SOORY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR SHOP bRO !
YOUR DAUGHTER IS THE BEST WELDER I'VE EVER SEEN LOL !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:22 PM~12723796
> *I'M BUILDING ANOTHER TRIKE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL !
> TONY O. IN ARIZONA IS HOOKING IT UP FOR ME !
> MAN I'M SOORY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR SHOP bRO !
> ...



YA-- its all good-- sometimes things are meant to happen. Hopefully I get the chance to get a fresh start soon.

Send me pics during its pROgress-- you know I wanna see that for sure.

Azzie be welding super for bein 8yrs old huh- she actualy runs some nicer beads than I see on some rides at shows. Once we get her trike goin a little further along and do some metal work- Ill get ya some more pics of her gettin down :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:15 PM~12723736
> *1st off-- FES-- that sounds good-- im always up for some new flavor BBQ.
> 2nd-- you gotta hop it at more than jus out fROnt of the house to be cROwned king. I wanted to see it hop so bad at that Pueblo Cinco Show-- but it never did-- I was all sad- that was all I wanted to see for the day- and it didnt happen. :angry:  hopefully we willl see it on the bumper at some shows this year :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Well im sure when someone pulls up on Julian he'll get down... :biggrin: This year will definitely be crackin'!!! :biggrin: Itz almost BBQ time anywayz!!! letz do this!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Roy jus' seen you moving down Palmer Park!!! :biggrin: I better get in the garage and do work, holla at you guys later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 12:26 PM~12723822
> *YA-- its all good-- sometimes things are meant to happen. Hopefully I get the chance to get a fresh start soon.
> 
> Send me pics during its pROgress-- you know I wanna see that for sure.
> ...


well bRO !
keep in touch !
halla at you later !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12723829
> *Well im sure when someone pulls up on Julian he'll get down...  :biggrin: This year will definitely be crackin'!!!  :biggrin:  Itz almost BBQ time anywayz!!! letz do this!!!
> *


THats cool-- you pRObably right on that- wasnt no sense in wastin it if nobody was nosed up-- but this year is gonna be different-- Im sure there is gonna be some hoppers ready to swing


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

much respect to the coloRadO ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. FAMILY !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:38 PM~12723931
> *much respect to the coloRadO ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. FAMILY !
> *


*ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *FO SHO bRO*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12723829
> *Well im sure when someone pulls up on Julian he'll get down...  :biggrin: This year will definitely be crackin'!!!  :biggrin:  Itz almost BBQ time anywayz!!! letz do this!!!
> *


*THATS RIGHT BIG FES DOGGIE....COLORADO NEEDS TO START SWANGING IN THEM STREETS HOMIE AND START BUMPER CHECKEN...LIKE I SAID BEFORE ITS NOT ALL ABOUT BEING THE "KING" OF COLORADO BUT ITS ALL PART OF THE LOWRIDER TRADITION HOMIE..I KNOW WHEN I GET BACK OVER THERE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR FOR GOOD IM BRING A FUCKEN BUMPER CHECKER TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA......GOODLUCK TO ALL OF YOU AND ITS FIRME TO SEE EVERYONE GETTING ALL HYPED UP ABOUT THE HOPPERS.....ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDEING, AND LIVEN THE LIFESTYLE...............

CHUCKS*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 01:00 PM~12724099
> *THATS RIGHT BIG FES DOGGIE....COLORADO NEEDS TO START SWANGING IN THEM STREETS HOMIE AND START BUMPER CHECKEN...LIKE I SAID BEFORE ITS NOT ALL ABOUT BEING THE "KING" OF COLORADO BUT ITS ALL PART OF THE LOWRIDER TRADITION HOMIE..I KNOW WHEN I GET BACK OVER THERE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR FOR GOOD IM BRING A FUCKEN BUMPER CHECKER TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA......GOODLUCK TO ALL OF YOU AND ITS FIRME TO SEE EVERYONE GETTING ALL HYPED UP ABOUT THE HOPPERS.....ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDEING, AND LIVEN THE LIFESTYLE...............
> 
> CHUCKS
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT. coloRadO has had some bad lowriders n its time-- and still does-- alot of people in other states repsect THE MILE HIGH for the cars that are here and have been here-- but we have never had any respect in the hop game. We need to change that shit- and 2009 is gonna be the year to start it. We got alot of people gettin hyped up about it-- and tryin to be a part of it-- Im gonna do everything I can to have some kind of part in it. whether its jus weldin up some pump mounts or fabbin a rac for somebody-- or doin some reinforcement- whatever I can do to be a part of it Im gonna try my hardest - hell Ill even jus hold the steering wheel if thats all that I can do to be a part :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 12:42 PM~12723968
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:34 PM~12723900
> *THats cool-- you pRObably right  on that- wasnt no sense in wastin it if nobody was nosed up-- but this year is gonna be different--  Im sure there is gonna be some hoppers ready to swing
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:00 PM~12724099
> *THATS RIGHT BIG FES DOGGIE....COLORADO NEEDS TO START SWANGING IN THEM STREETS HOMIE AND START BUMPER CHECKEN...LIKE I SAID BEFORE ITS NOT ALL ABOUT BEING THE "KING" OF COLORADO BUT ITS ALL PART OF THE LOWRIDER TRADITION HOMIE..I KNOW WHEN I GET BACK OVER THERE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR FOR GOOD IM BRING A FUCKEN BUMPER CHECKER TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA......GOODLUCK TO ALL OF YOU AND ITS FIRME TO SEE EVERYONE GETTING ALL HYPED UP ABOUT THE HOPPERS.....ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDEING, AND LIVEN THE LIFESTYLE...............
> 
> CHUCKS
> *


Yeah definitely... can't wait to see what you bring back!!! 



> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 02:14 PM~12724233
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT.  coloRadO has had some bad lowriders n its time-- and still does-- alot of people in other states repsect THE MILE HIGH for the cars that are here and have been here-- but we have never had any respect in the hop game. We need to change that shit- and 2009 is gonna be the year to start it. We got alot of people  gettin hyped up about it-- and tryin to be a part of it-- Im gonna do everything I can to have some kind of part in it.  whether its jus weldin up some pump mounts or fabbin a rac for somebody-- or doin some reinforcement- whatever I can do to be a part of it Im gonna try my hardest - hell Ill even jus  hold the steering wheel if thats all that I can do to be a part :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the Mile High hasn't been known for hoppers at all... It will happen though, soon enough!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pic from the 505... perfect time to post it!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!

I'm definitely liking the tone being set by ALL the Colorado Lowriders!!!!

09 seems like its gonna be a good year for all of us :biggrin: 

Guess I'm gonna try and swang some back bumper myself :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 16 2009, 03:36 PM~12724967
> *What up Colorado!!!!
> 
> I'm definitely liking the tone being set by ALL the Colorado Lowriders!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 02:14 PM~12724233
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT.  coloRadO has had some bad lowriders n its time-- and still does-- alot of people in other states repsect THE MILE HIGH for the cars that are here and have been here-- but we have never had any respect in the hop game. We need to change that shit- and 2009 is gonna be the year to start it. We got alot of people  gettin hyped up about it-- and tryin to be a part of it-- Im gonna do everything I can to have some kind of part in it.  whether its jus weldin up some pump mounts or fabbin a rac for somebody-- or doin some reinforcement- whatever I can do to be a part of it Im gonna try my hardest - hell Ill even jus  hold the steering wheel if thats all that I can do to be a part :biggrin:
> *



Federal had a little thing going back about 2000... but man, it died quick. I know I had a couple of guys pull up on me and wanna hop. Being from Denver, and seeing it die out there its sad. Since I've been here in Pueblo, I've seen you guys out here in the Springs and Pueblo do more then what was done in Denver. The only thing I think that'll stop alot of people *like me* building a hopper would be there are NOT ENOUGH LOWRIDER SHOPS, and they don't promote what they have. Sam's in Denver has a dancer, maybe a hopper, Fino's used to have a hopper, but I don't know if he still does. As for Roberts, he just sponsered people. IF there are shops in the areas, please let me know, cause all I know of is MI Gente and I had some bad customer service from them that I'll never go back there. Just my opinion on things.


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

Im going to take my car into sam's soon hopefully he can set up my car to do some inches. Dont see many hoppers on the street or even in the shop when i go in.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL THIS IS THE NEW PROJECT. I BEEN WANTING ONE OF THESE FOR ALONG TIME NOW EVER SENCE I SEEN SPANKYS. JUST GOT THE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS IN THE MAIL. GONNA 90 IT, TRY TO BUILD THIS CAR A LITTLE FURTHER THAN THE BLACK ONE. NEEDS SOME WORK, BUT THATS THE FUN PART. AND ITS NOT A REAL LECAB. BUT DONE DIFFRENT FROM OTHER CONVERSIONS I SEEN, AND I'M GONNA TRY SOME DIFFRENT THINGS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

can't wait to see what you do with it Phillipa


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 16 2009, 04:40 PM~12725614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  do ur thang... can't wait to see it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 PM~12725293
> *Federal had a little thing going back about 2000... but man, it died quick.  I know I had a couple of guys pull up on me and wanna hop.  Being from Denver, and seeing it die out there its sad.  Since I've been here in Pueblo, I've seen you guys out here in the Springs and Pueblo do more then what was done in Denver.  The only thing I think that'll stop alot of people *like me* building a hopper would be there are NOT ENOUGH LOWRIDER SHOPS, and they don't promote what they have.  Sam's in Denver has a dancer, maybe a hopper, Fino's used to have a hopper, but I don't know if he still does.  As for Roberts, he just sponsered people.  IF there are shops in the areas, please let me know, cause all I know of is MI Gente and I had some bad customer service from them that I'll never go back there.    Just my opinion on things.
> *



yea mi gente doesn't do that great of a job my boy sent his car there to get worked on and then they aalmost burned his car down plus it's not even open on sundays thats when the riders are working on there cars thats my opioin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12725599
> *Im going to take my car into sam's soon hopefully he can set up my car to do some inches. Dont see many hoppers on the street or even in the shop when i go in.
> *


Sam is cool people's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2009, 05:23 PM~12726567
> *Sam is cool people's!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YA- Sams is cool people-- but hes still RObbin people on prices. Ive bought shit fROm him for years and hes still greedy..


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12725599
> *Im going to take my car into sam's soon hopefully he can set up my car to do some inches. Dont see many hoppers on the street or even in the shop when i go in.
> *



Sam is a cool guy, just a little pricy... I only went to him for parts when Fino's or Roberts were out at the time.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2009, 06:04 PM~12726397
> *[/size]
> yea mi gente doesn't do that great of a job my boy sent his car there to get worked on and then they aalmost burned his car down plus it's not even open on sundays thats when the riders are working on there cars thats my opioin
> *


Well I went in there, and it seemed to me their people either didn't give a damn or didn't know nothing about what they where selling. I mean, damn your just about the only shop in the springs, you outta focus on your customers so they keep coming back more and more, plus just put in the effort on their work. I know I ain't no professional installer, but the work I have done for friends looked alot better then a few I seen from them.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 01:10 PM~12723689
> *YUP-- sure do.
> *


when do you want it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *himbone*, FULLTIME~HUSTLE

DAMN-- look at the special guest appearance we have in here tonight :biggrin: 

WHat up big Himbone- whats good wit ya homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 16 2009, 06:45 PM~12727194
> *Well I went in there, and it seemed to me their people either didn't give a damn or didn't know nothing about what they where selling.  I mean, damn your just about the only shop in the springs, you outta focus on your customers so they keep coming back more and more, plus just put in the effort on their work.  I know I ain't no professional installer, but the work I have done for friends looked alot better then a few I seen from them.
> *


WELL THIER SHOP IS SET UP REALLY NICE AND THEY HAVE A GOOD IDEA AND FLOOR PLAN BUT LIKE YOU SAID THEY DONT REALLY HAVE THE PEOPLE SKILLS OR KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT BUT IT LOOKS NICE.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, TOPTHIS
HEY BIG DADDY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=453252&st=0


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2009, 05:23 PM~12726567
> *Sam is cool people's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea that's my uncle. Hopefully he'll hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 16 2009, 09:37 PM~12728373
> *WELL THIER SHOP IS SET UP REALLY NICE AND THEY HAVE A GOOD IDEA AND FLOOR PLAN BUT LIKE YOU SAID THEY DONT REALLY HAVE THE PEOPLE SKILLS OR KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT BUT IT LOOKS NICE.
> *



I haven't been to their new shop.. might have to swing by just to take a look at the place... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 10:21 AM~12722279
> *THats gangsta- 13s belong on Gbody hoppers-- only time 14s should be in the pit is if its on a big ass cadillac-- or an Impala :biggrin:
> *



NO CAR BELONGS ON 14S


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *painloc21, AllHustle NoLove*

WHATS UP


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 11:45 PM~12729656
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


Just got bacc from Swiphs crib. I picced my interior and engine and tranny. Im sure Swiph will be in here any min to post the pics of me in my soccs :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 16 2009, 11:52 PM~12729723
> *Just got bacc from Swiphs crib. I picced my interior and engine and tranny. Im sure Swiph will be in here any min to post the pics of me in my soccs :roflmao:
> *



what was he doin takin pics of your feet :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

he thinks my feet are sexy :roflmao: no he thought it was funny cause we had to load my tranny and engine in the trucc and i dident wanna scuff up my J's so i took my shoes off


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 AM~12729803
> *he thinks my feet are sexy  :roflmao:  no he thought it was funny cause we had to load my tranny and engine in the trucc and i dident wanna scuff up my J's so i took my shoes off
> *



wtf are youserious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 12:05 AM~12729828
> *wtf are youserious :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

give me a min- everybody hang tight- pics in a min :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 16 2009, 06:45 PM~12727194
> *Well I went in there, and it seemed to me their people either didn't give a damn or didn't know nothing about what they where selling.  I mean, damn your just about the only shop in the springs, you outta focus on your customers so they keep coming back more and more, plus just put in the effort on their work.  I know I ain't no professional installer, but the work I have done for friends looked alot better then a few I seen from them.
> *


*FOR NOW...................* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THis was some funny shit-- couldnt have him scuffin the J's up :biggrin: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 PM~12729554
> *NO CAR BELONGS ON 14S
> *


NO CAR BELONGS ON 14s to cruise for damn sure-- but big ass cars hittin 80+ have to be on 14s to hop-- 155-80s jus aint gonna hold up-- they gonna blow out and then you aint doin no inches at all


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:27 AM~12730020
> *THis was some funny shit-- couldnt have him scuffin the J's up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


id rather fuck up some $12 a pack soxs over my shoes any day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 12:23 AM~12729991
> *FOR NOW................... :biggrin:
> *


You got the scoop or what? Quit holding out :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 12:04 AM~12730311
> *You got the scoop or what? Quit holding out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 11:27 PM~12730020
> *THis was some funny shit-- couldnt have him scuffin the J's up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*I know there was a strategy on the angle of the camera to only get what was intended to show :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 12:19 AM~12730394
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*Chillen homie what's good with you?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:23 AM~12730427
> *Chillen homie what's good with you?
> *


na just at work getting paid to be on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 12:21 AM~12730413
> *I know there was a strategy on the angle of the camera to only get what was intended to show :biggrin:
> *


If peeps had only half a clue what that means-- they would be pretty smart :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:25 AM~12730437
> *If peeps had only half a clue what that means-- they would be pretty smart :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 12:24 AM~12730433
> *na just at work getting paid to be on LIL :biggrin:
> *


*LUCKY (in a napoleon dynamite voice)*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:31 AM~12730472
> *LUCKY (in a napoleon dynamite voice)
> *


Lucky would be to get paid like you I just make chump change


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 12:30 AM~12730462
> *
> *



:dunno: 





:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

photoshoped but cool
































never finished this one..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:25 AM~12730437
> *If peeps had only half a clue what that means-- they would be pretty smart :biggrin:
> *



I think I know what it means :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 11:34 PM~12729554
> *NO CAR BELONGS ON 14S
> *



cayate puto


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 01:12 AM~12730689
> *cayate puto
> *


 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 PM~12729554
> *NO CAR BELONGS ON 14S
> *


my homie that had a herse had 14's and I always told him to roll 13's but I talked to a few people in off topic that owned herse's and they said you have to roll 14's on them because the size and weight of the car


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:28 AM~12730747
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 02:12 AM~12730689
> *cayate puto
> *



neither does yours !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 17 2009, 03:05 AM~12730847
> *my homie that had a herse had 14's and I always told him to roll 13's but I talked to a few people in off topic that owned herse's and they said you have to roll 14's on them because the size and weight of the car
> *


Yeah 13s would of been way too small on that big ol ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:21 AM~12730413
> *I know there was a strategy on the angle of the camera to only get what was intended to show :biggrin:
> *


so you guyz working on some top secret car over there!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 06:42 PM~12726695
> *YA- Sams is cool people-- but hes still RObbin people on prices. Ive bought shit fROm him for years and hes still greedy..
> *


well he's the only shop up there so he gets away with it!!! the only all hydraulic shop that is... and when you need a motor or something asap, what can you do??? I rather drive to Denver than go to Mi Gente, and Pro and them at Fat Kat is cool too, but I don't think they stock up on motors and things like that... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:27 AM~12730020
> *THis was some funny shit-- couldnt have him scuffin the J's up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't wanna scuff up the J's either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 08:08 AM~12731484
> *so you guyz working on some top secret car over there!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:dunno: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 08:13 AM~12731504
> *well he's the only shop up there so he gets away with it!!! the only all hydraulic shop that is... and when you need a motor or something asap, what can you do??? I rather drive to Denver than go to Mi Gente, and Pro and them at Fat Kat is cool too, but I don't think they stock up on motors and things like that...  :biggrin:
> *


ya-- im wit ya dawg- thats why as my post said IVVE BEEN BYIN THINGS F*RO*M HIM FOR YEARS

Its jus somethin ya gotta do :angry: 
well when I cant wait for it that is.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 10:59 AM~12732471
> *whats up bROther
> *


what up bRO-- whats good wit Chuccles today- you get that Charity Job done :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 01:12 AM~12730685
> *I think I know what it means  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:01 PM~12732481
> *what up bRO-- whats good wit Chuccles today- you get that Charity Job done :biggrin:
> *



just waitin for it to warm up a little more to go ride the bike , maybe ill *kidnap *ralph and we could ride the bikes up there :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:03 AM~12732496
> *just waitin for it to warm up a little more to go ride the bike , maybe ill kidnap ralph and we could ride the bikes up there :biggrin:
> *


It would definetly be worth the ride- I gurantee that :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:04 PM~12732504
> *It would definetly be worth the ride- I gurantee that :biggrin:
> *



let me call him


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:05 AM~12732507
> *let me call him
> *



DOnt be bullshittin-- we can go hit up Chipolte and eat thie super authentic mexican food :uh: 


YA RIGHT-- you know where were goin to eat-- TACO BELL :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:17 PM~12732578
> *DOnt be bullshittin-- we can go hit up Chipolte and eat thie super authentic mexican food :uh:
> YA RIGHT-- you know where were goin to eat-- TACO BELL :biggrin:
> *




lol idk about today, but im gonna make a trip up there soon


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:18 AM~12732590
> *lol idk about today, but im gonna make a trip up there soon
> *


TOdays so nice out--- well you could always come up tomoROw- SIX wil be up here as well


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, *cl1965ss*


Did you get in touch with Beto homie?? Whats goin on wit it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:20 PM~12732603
> *TOdays so nice out--- well you could always come up tomoROw- SIX wil be up here as well
> *



are you guys makin some bbq chicken tomorROw


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:22 AM~12732612
> *are you guys makin some bbq chicken tomorROw
> *


If thats what all yall wanna do I burn the grille up. I was wantin to go eat some pastor-- but whatevers clever :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:24 PM~12732627
> *If thats what all yall wanna do I burn the grille up.  I was wantin to go eat some pastor-- but whatevers clever :biggrin:
> *



ill check it out bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:22 AM~12732612
> *are you guys makin some bbq chicken tomorROw
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *fesboogie*, cl1965ss


DAMN- FES heard BBQ chiccen and magicaly appeared :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:30 PM~12732656
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie, cl1965ss
> DAMN- FES heard BBQ chiccen and magicaly appeared :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

he will be goin with me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:30 PM~12732656
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie, cl1965ss
> DAMN- FES heard BBQ chiccen and magicaly appeared :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Datz right!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:31 AM~12732663
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he will be goin with me
> *



He might have to eat blindfolded so we dont have to kill him for sneek peeekin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 12:31 PM~12732663
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he will be goin with me
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:33 PM~12732678
> *He might have to eat blindfolded  so we dont have to kill him for sneek peeekin  :biggrin:
> *



*EVERYBODY SWIPH IS HAVIN A BBQ TOMORROW AT HIS HOUSE @ 1'OCLOCK*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:33 PM~12732678
> *He might have to eat blindfolded  so we dont have to kill him for sneek peeekin  :biggrin:
> *


I won't tell!!! :biggrin: if the chicken is as good as you say I wont even be paying attention to anything else!!!  so when you pickin' me up Chuck?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 AM~12732701
> *EVERYBODY SWIPH IS HAVIN A BBQ TOMORROW AT HIS HOUSE @ 1'OCLOCK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 12:36 PM~12732705
> *I won't tell!!!  :biggrin: if the chicken is as good as you say I wont even be paying attention to anything else!!!  so when you pickin' me up Chuck?
> *



WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT TO HEAD UP LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 AM~12732705
> *I won't tell!!!  :biggrin: if the chicken is as good as you say I wont even be paying attention to anything else!!!  so when you pickin' me up Chuck?
> *


I didnt even think of it like that-- so ya== thats means I shouldnt be sweatin nothin then :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 12:37 PM~12732715
> *WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT TO HEAD UP LOL
> *


when the food is ready!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 12:39 PM~12732724
> *when the food is ready!!!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 11:39 AM~12732724
> *when the food is ready!!!
> *


THats cool :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:21 PM~12732606
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss
> Did you get in touch with Beto homie?? Whats goin on wit it
> *


I am going up to his shop on monday or tuesday to look at some of his work. Then i am waiting for some more snow to melt to get the car up there.

I was going to meet with him last week, but i was so tired from leaving thursday night, driving 30 hours to florida working 12 hours on saturday then left sunday morning and drove 30 more hours back. But now i'am refreshed, i think. :biggrin: 

You really having a b'que tommorow.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 17 2009, 11:59 AM~12732843
> *I am going up to his shop on monday or tuesday to look at some of his work. Then i am waiting for some more snow to melt to get the car up there.
> 
> I was going to meet with him last week, but i was so tired from leaving thursday night, driving 30 hours to florida working 12 hours on saturday then left sunday morning and drove 30 more hours back. But now i'am refreshed, i think. :biggrin:
> ...



its a possibility


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:02 PM~12732872
> *its a possibility
> *


  don't do it tomorrow!!! Itz my B-day tomorrow and after tonight, I might not make it out of my house tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 12:24 PM~12733015
> *  don't do it tomorrow!!! Itz my B-day tomorrow and after tonight, I might not make it out of my house tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *



Its your bday--- and were jus now hearin about this :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pickup on the Hopper!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:50 PM~12733177
> *Nice pickup on the Hopper!
> *


*THANKS......* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 12:56 PM~12733212
> *THANKS...... :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT-- what did you snatch up now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:58 PM~12733225
> *OH SHIT-- what did you snatch up now?
> *


You got a nice pick up also :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:12 PM~12728700
> *KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009
> ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:40 PM~12733110
> *Its your bday--- and were jus now hearin about this :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tellin' you I am out of it half the time, I didn't even know it fell on this weekend till a couple of dayz ago!!! I thought it was gonna be next week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Jan 17 2009, 01:50 PM~12733177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you guys holding out??? post some pics or something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 12:58 PM~12733225
> *OH SHIT-- what did you snatch up now?
> *


*IT WILL BE IN THE ROCKIES 2010 HOMIE....."4~DA~SEVEN1NINA~"*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard "some" hoppers were coming to town :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:11 PM~12733292
> *I heard "some" hoppers were coming to town  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian might be hitting Triple digits soon :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:12 PM~12733300
> *Julian might be hitting Triple digits soon :0
> *


*TTT.........ITS GONNA T GOOD IN THE ROCKIES!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:13 PM~12733306
> *TTT.........ITS GONNA T GOOD IN THE ROCKIES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it is we caught wind a certain hopper in the 90's was headed out this way so we gonna have up our level :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:12 PM~12733300
> *Julian might be hitting Triple digits soon :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:00 PM~12733234
> *You got a nice pick up also :biggrin:
> *


TO me a PIC UP is somethin you keeep-- not somethin you play middle man on- if that was the case I would have had alot of good PIC UPS in my time-- but middle manin shit dont count


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:14 PM~12733314
> *Yeah it is we caught wind a certain hopper in the 90's was headed out this way so we gonna have up our level :cheesy:
> *


*IM SURE THEYLL BE MORE TO FALLOW PERRITO!!!! *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:13 PM~12733306
> *TTT.........ITS GONNA ROCKIES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*2009...................* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:14 PM~12733314
> *Yeah it is we caught wind a certain hopper in the 90's was headed out this way so we gonna have up our level :cheesy:
> *


that wind must have been blowin hard-- or maybe it was smoke that was bein blown :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 02:18 PM~12733335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:18 PM~12733335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS LOOKIN WAY FUCCIN NASTY-- I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS IN THE SUNSHINE-- I hope I geta see some gold wheels on it- but if not O well :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 01:20 PM~12733346
> *Oh shit!!!
> *


  *COMMON FES DOGGIE WE HAVE TO STEP UP OUR GAME HOMIE!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:20 PM~12733345
> *that wind must have been blowin hard-- or maybe it was smoke that was bein blown :biggrin:
> *


  you know what I'm talkin about I bet


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:22 PM~12733357
> *  COMMON FES DOGGIE WE HAVE TO STEP UP OUR GAME HOMIE!!!!!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:23 PM~12733360
> * you know what I'm talkin about I bet
> *


what you willin to bet?? and coloRadO is in the middle of the US-- anything could come TH*RO*UGH here -- wether it stayed here or not is a different story  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:26 PM~12733384
> *what you willin to bet?? and coloRadO is in the middle of the US-- anything could come THROUGH here -- wether it stayed here or not is a different story   :biggrin:
> *


either way if it's here to stay nice pick up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, GOODTIMESROY, *AllHustle NoLove*


SEAN- if you are holdin out on me IM GONNA BE PISSED!!!!! I want a PM with some info pRezO :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:28 PM~12733393
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove
> SEAN- if you are holdin out on me IM GONNA BE PISSED!!!!!  I want a PM with some info pRezO :angry:
> *


*whatchutalkenboutwillis :dunno: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:30 PM~12733398
> *whatchutalkenboutwillis :dunno:
> *


Somebody is holdin out--- i guess Im gonna have to start doin some detective work to find out what the deal is :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROy is calling bluff homie, he don't know shit!...........Otherwise ROy say EXACTLY what you talken 'bout, not jut "nice pick up"  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**just*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:32 PM~12733407
> *ROy is calling bluff homie, he don't know shit!...........Otherwise ROy say EXACTLY what you talken 'bout, not jut "nice pick up"
> *


you suppose to be my bROther and ROy knows more than me--- this is irritating now :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that yours Chucks? Looken firme carnal!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:32 PM~12733407
> *ROy is calling bluff homie, he don't know shit!...........Otherwise ROy say EXACTLY what you talken 'bout, not jut "nice pick up"
> *


 :biggrin: 
I wouldn't say it in the forum homie I know you guys got plans


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:34 PM~12733420
> *:biggrin:
> I wouldn't say it in the forum homie I know you guys got plans
> *



NOW IM REALLY GETTIN IRRITATED-- somebody PM me with somethin-- stop the bullshittin already. I know there has been some good jokin goin on in here- but now this is gettin outta contROl.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:34 PM~12733420
> *:biggrin:
> I wouldn't say it in the forum homie I know you guys got plans
> *


*I think you can read between the lines, but I know you don't know what it is we talken about.

We on top of the car show game perRO........don't think we won't be on top of the hop game as well.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:35 PM~12733431
> *NOW IM REALLY GETTIN IRRITATED-- somebody PM me with somethin--  stop the bullshittin already.  I know there has been some good jokin goin on in here- but now this is gettin outta contROl.
> *


I have no clue on what the hell you are talkin about I just heard you guys was coming out with a hopper :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:37 PM~12733445
> *I have no clue on what the hell you are talkin about I just heard you guys was coming out with SOME HOPPERS :dunno:
> *


*FIXED  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:37 PM~12733445
> *I have no clue on what the hell you are talkin about I just heard you guys was coming out with a hopper :dunno:
> *



Everybody and they mama knows Ive got a 79 cutty with the rear suspension set up for 95+-- but I dont got the money to finish ithe set up right now-- thats no secret-- its been known . SO STOP THE BULLSHITTIN AND TELL ME WHAT IS REALLY GOIN ON-- if you and Sean are playin games right now aint neither one of you comin to my BBQ :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:37 PM~12733440
> *I think you can read between the lines, but I know you don't know what it is we talken about.
> 
> We on top of the car show game perRO........don't think we won't be on top of the hop game as well.
> *


 :0 
Maybe an Impala?
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:40 PM~12733457
> *Everybody and they mama knows Ive got a 79 cutty with the rear suspension set up for 95+-- but I dont got the money to finish ithe set up right now-- thats no secret-- its been known . SO STOP THE BULLSHITTIN AND TELL ME WHAT IS REALLY GOIN ON-- if you and Sean are playin games right now aint neither one of you comin to my BBQ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


*We're just trying to spark up some competition and a lil bit of trash talk. I don't think me or ROy have a hopper :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:42 PM~12733467
> *We're just trying to spark up some competition and a lil bit of trash talk. I don't think me or ROy have a hopper :cheesy:
> *


I know I don't  
Yet :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:40 PM~12733458
> *:0
> Maybe an Impala?
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


*It's a 4 door Biscayne :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:43 PM~12733480
> *It's a 4 door Biscayne :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:42 PM~12733467
> *We're just trying to spark up some competition and a lil bit of trash talk. I don't think me or ROy have a hopper :cheesy:
> *


You jus sayin that cause you heard the rumors bout how good my BBQ chiccen is-- :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:42 PM~12733475
> *I know I don't
> Yet :cheesy:
> *


*Me either, but I'm gonna get one or build one soon. I wish Colorado had more resources :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:43 PM~12733483
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 02:22 PM~12733357
> *  COMMON FES DOGGIE WE HAVE TO STEP UP OUR GAME HOMIE!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: I already know homie!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:44 PM~12733485
> *You jus sayin that cause you heard the rumors bout how good my BBQ chiccen is--  :0
> *


*True, being that your half black :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:44 PM~12733488
> *Me either, but I'm gonna get one or build one soon. I wish Colorado had more resources :angry:
> *


Yeah me too,I started doing a few things but most shit should be left to professionals


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:40 PM~12733457
> *Everybody and they mama knows Ive got a 79 cutty with the rear suspension set up for 95+-- but I dont got the money to finish ithe set up right now-- thats no secret-- its been known . SO STOP THE BULLSHITTIN AND TELL ME WHAT IS REALLY GOIN ON-- if you and Sean are playin games right now aint neither one of you comin to my BBQ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know but I would love to see a pic!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:45 PM~12733498
> *Yeah me too,I started doing a few things but most shit should be left to professionals
> *


*On what?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:47 PM~12733507
> *On what?
> *


on my Rag


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 17 2009, 01:44 PM~12733488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*YOU DONT NEED RESOURCES......I JUST BUILD THIS IN MY BACK YARD....SINGLE PUMP....HITTING THE BATTLE SCENE IN 09....WHO WANTS TO NOSE UM UP!!!*






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:44 PM~12733488
> *Me either, but I'm gonna get one or build one soon. I wish Colorado had more resources :angry:
> *


Swiph is only a couple of hours from you Sean, put him to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 01:47 PM~12733514
> *YOU DONT NEED RESOURCES......I JUST BUILD THIS IN MY BACK YARD....SINGLE PUMP....HITTING THE BATTLE SCENE IN 09....WHO WANTS TO NOSE UM UP!!!
> 
> 
> ...



MUTHAFUCCA STOLE MY IDEA :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:47 PM~12733514
> *YOU DONT NEED RESOURCES......I JUST BUILD THIS IN MY BACK YARD....SINGLE PUMP....HITTING THE BATTLE SCENE IN 09....WHO WANTS TO NOSE UM UP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Im quitting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:49 PM~12733521
> *MUTHAFUCCA STOLE MY IDEA :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


SPENSA SWIF....I MAKE SHIT HAPPEN LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 01:47 PM~12733514
> *YOU DONT NEED RESOURCES......I JUST BUILD THIS IN MY BACK YARD....SINGLE PUMP....HITTING THE BATTLE SCENE IN 09....WHO WANTS TO NOSE UM UP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 17 2009, 01:49 PM~12733523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 01:46 PM~12733504
> *I didn't know but I would love to see a pic!!!
> *



PICS ONLY GET POSTED OF THINGS FOR SALE *****- I THOUGHT YOU KNEW. Its been mentioned in here before- I think you even replied to a post about it-- do you remember me talkin bout the 6link rear suspension
?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:45 PM~12733497
> *True, being that your half black :0
> *


that has nothin to do with my BBQ-- jus below my waist :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:50 PM~12733538
> *PICS ONLY GET POSTED OF THINGS FOR SALE *****- I THOUGHT YOU KNEW. Its been mentioned in here before- I think you even replied to a post about it--  do you remember me talkin bout the 6link rear suspension
> ?
> *


I really don't remember bro... :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Fucken Fish that shit is funny. It hops higher than half the chippen motha fuckas in Colorado  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Took some of our unemployed members out for a stroll yesterday,damn it was a nice day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fesboogie, SWIPH, GOODTIMESROY, MOSTHATED CC, Juiced_RL, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, AllHustle NoLove
Start talking about some hoppers and it getz packed up in here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 01:52 PM~12733542
> *that has nothin to do with my BBQ-- jus below my waist :biggrin:
> *


*Your J's :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:53 PM~12733553
> *Took some of our unemployed members out for a stroll yesterday,damn it was a nice day
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:53 PM~12733550
> *Fucken Fish that shit is funny. It hops higher than half the chippen motha fuckas in Colorado
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn you guys are in here bullshitting with this nice of a day hell I'm going outside to do some work :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Swiph if I let you drive my car can I hop yours? :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This has nothin to do with anything-- but I jus wanted to post it anyways since im pROud of my Pits and the lines they are made up of. I knowalot of yall like to see some good Pits- so heres on mf my Pups out of a litter of mine fROm las CHRISTmas- I havent seen him in a few months and damn hes lookin good.

























They never forget thier AZZIE-- they love her to death whenever one sees her


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:53 PM~12733553
> *Took some of our unemployed members out for a stroll yesterday,damn it was a nice day
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the garage workin' on my shit when you drove by the house, and I seen you over there off of circle and pikes peak when I got off work too!!! you where everywhere yesterday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 PM~12733566
> *hey Swiph if I let you drive my car can I hop yours? :cheesy:
> *


SHIT- you let me take your Imp for the day- and Ill let you hop my Cutty for the whole weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that a G-body rollin chasis?
damn you guys are working onna few things


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:33 PM~12733418
> *Is that yours Chucks? Looken firme carnal!
> *


*NAW HOMIE, ITS THE HOMIE CROWNS FROM OUR 818 CHAPTER.....HE BEEN PUTTING IN SOME WORK ON THIS BITCH!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM~12733569
> *This has nothin to do with anything-- but I jus wanted to post it anyways since im pROud of my Pits and the lines they are made up of.  I knowalot of yall like to see some good Pits- so heres on mf my Pups out of a litter of mine fROm las CHRISTmas-  I havent seen him in a few months and damn hes lookin good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 01:57 PM~12733577
> *I was in the garage workin' on my shit when you drove by the house, and I seen you over there off of circle and pikes peak when I got off work too!!! you where everywhere yesterday!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah Me,Jerry,Mando,Y Wrinkles cruized for like 6 hours getting that drink and smoke on with our unemployed asses :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:58 PM~12733586
> *NAW HOMIE, ITS THE HOMIE CROWNS FROM OUR 818 CHAPTER.....HE BEEN PUTTING IN SOME WORK ON THIS BITCH!!!
> *


*That's no lie...pics tell it all. I can't wait to see it....I love me some G-Bodies :biggrin: *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:53 PM~12733550
> *Fucken Fish that shit is funny. It hops higher than half the chippen motha fuckas in Colorado
> *


LOL...MY HOMIE POSTED THAT IN OUR THREAD I STOLE IT...BUT LAUGHED MY ASS OFF WHEN I SAW IT... BUT I AGREE, WE FINALLY GETTING SOME SERIOUS HOPPERS OUT HERE....OUR "KING OF THE 505 STREETS" FOR AWHILE HERE WAS A 36 INCHER I THINK...LMAO

NOW EVERYBODY TRYING TO BUILD A 70-INCHER OUT HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: INCLUDING ME


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:57 PM~12733584
> *Is that a G-body ROllin chasis?
> damn you guys are working onna few things
> *



NAW-- thats a 51 Chevy ROllin chassis-- the Cutty is n the other side of the house :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 03:00 PM~12733603
> *LOL...MY HOMIE POSTED THAT IN OUR THREAD I STOLE IT...BUT LAUGHED MY ASS OFF WHEN I SAW IT... BUT I AGREE, WE FINALLY GETTING SOME SERIOUS HOPPERS OUT HERE....OUR "KING OF THE 505 STREETS" FOR AWHILE HERE WAS A 36 INCHER I THINK...LMAO
> 
> NOW EVERYBODY TRYING TO BUILD A 70-INCHER OUT HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  INCLUDING ME
> *


Sounds like over here, other than you guys are way ahead of us it seems like!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck I got a feeling your hopper will have some work to do by 2010 sounds like it's gonna be happenin'


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:00 PM~12733603
> *LOL...MY HOMIE POSTED THAT IN OUR THREAD I STOLE IT...BUT LAUGHED MY ASS OFF WHEN I SAW IT... BUT I AGREE, WE FINALLY GETTING SOME SERIOUS HOPPERS OUT HERE....OUR "KING OF THE 505 STREETS" FOR AWHILE HERE WAS A 36 INCHER I THINK...LMAO
> 
> NOW EVERYBODY TRYING TO BUILD A 70-INCHER OUT HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  INCLUDING ME
> *



AS LONG AS ITS NOT WEIGHTED ALL TO FUC I SAF FUC YA DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 01:44 PM~12733488
> *Me either, but I'm gonna get one or build one soon. I wish Colorado had more resources :angry:
> *


*IT WILL SOON PERRITO!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 03:02 PM~12733609
> *NAW-- thats a 51 Chevy ROllin chassis-- the Cutty is n the other side of the house  :biggrin:
> *


Well you know what we wanna see!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:04 PM~12733623
> *Well you know what we wanna see!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:04 PM~12733623
> *Well you know what we wanna see!!!
> *


FES- the stuff thats not for sale doesnt get pics posted-- you have to do a HOUSE CALL if you wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 03:06 PM~12733630
> *FES- the stuff thats not for sale doesnt get pics posted-- you have to do a HOUSE CALL if you wanna see :biggrin:
> *


Im'ma have to make sure I do that then, but you gonna have to really throw a BBQ afterwards for the long ass drive!!! what are we lookin' at 3 to 4 hours???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:03 PM~12733614
> *Chuck I got a feeling your hopper will have some work to do by 2010 sounds like it's gonna be happenin'
> *


*YA SAVEZ ROY ROY!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma have to put like 14 batteries in my Rag then hop the shit outta it :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:13 PM~12733671
> *Imma have to put like 14 batteries in my Rag then hop the shit outta it :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: how many batts did your deuce have???


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 17 2009, 02:03 PM~12733613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup...there are always cheaters out there....but the hoppers out here arent from what i cant tell...i know there are 2 streetlife customs hoppers out here now...killen um...mater of fact...they gonna battle tommorow..ill post pix up soon


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:15 PM~12733686
> *yeah man everyone is really stepping it up for 09...good luck out there
> 
> yup...there are always cheaters out there....but the hoppers out here arent from what i cant tell...i know there are 2 streetlife customs hoppers out here now...killen um...mater of fact...they gonna battle tommorow..ill post pix up soon
> *



SHIT- I know of a hopper fROm down that way that was weighted all to fuc- it might not be down there anymore- but it was pretty recently :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 03:15 PM~12733686
> *yeah man everyone is really stepping it up for 09...good luck out there
> 
> yup...there are always cheaters out there....but the hoppers out here arent from what i cant tell...i know there are 2 streetlife customs hoppers out here now...killen um...mater of fact...they gonna battle tommorow..ill post pix up soon
> *


  :biggrin: may'be someday we'll have Team CO -vs- Team NM,like San Diego and LA use to do!!! 

Street Life :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:15 PM~12733685
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: how many batts did your deuce have???
> *


I only had 8 in it but the rack held 14


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:17 PM~12733697
> *SHIT- I know of a hopper fROm down that way that was weighted all to fuc- it might not be down there anymore- but it was pretty recently :biggrin:
> *


caddy??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:11 PM~12733654
> *Im'ma have to make sure I do that then, but you gonna have to really throw a BBQ afterwards for the long ass drive!!! what are we lookin' at 3 to 4 hours???
> *



its only 2and a half fROm pueblo


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:18 PM~12733705
> *caddy??
> *



YUP- thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:18 PM~12733699
> *  :biggrin:  may'be someday we'll have Team CO -vs- Team NM,like San Diego and LA use to do!!!
> 
> Street Life :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah man...i got something planned with them....my girl juanita wants me to build her one...she wants to battle fools in high heels....put that on my kids son!!....so i got too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:13 PM~12733671
> *Imma have to put like 14 batteries in my Rag then hop the shit outta it :cheesy:
> *



DAMN-- that is gonna be crazy-- 14 batteries in the rag-- how many to the nose? :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up Swip, Fes and everyone else?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:20 PM~12733714
> *DAMN-- that is gonna be crazy-- 14 batteries in the rag-- how many to the nose? :biggrin:
> *


14 to the nose


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:19 PM~12733708
> *YUP- thats the one :biggrin:
> *


fucker got up though....but i heard them talkin back n forth on line bout it, that how i knew what u were talkin bout.....its till here...i beleive, ill be takin pix this weekend of that one too...im pretty sure that will be at the hop


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:20 PM~12733713
> *yeah man...i got something planned with them....my girl juanita  wants me to build her one...she wants to battle fools in high heels....put that on my kids son!!....so i got too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill let her do anything she wants to me with them high heels on :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:21 PM~12733722
> *14 to the nose
> *


You gonna hurt your poor rag


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:23 PM~12733737
> *You gonna hurt your poor rag
> *


worlds gonn end in 2012 anyways :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 17 2009, 03:21 PM~12733718
> *what up Swip, Fes and everyone else?
> *


Whutz good wit' you bro???


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:22 PM~12733731
> *Ill let her do anything she wants to me with them high heels on  :biggrin:
> *


*here ya go swif...like this...but back bumper...and of coarse...gotta have that vanderslice paint drippin!!!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733742
> *Whutz good wit' you bro???
> *


Chillen tryin ta catch up on all these pages flyin by


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:22 PM~12733726
> *fucker got up though....but i heard them talkin back n forth on line bout it, that how i knew what u were talkin bout.....its till here...i beleive, ill be takin pix this weekend of that one too...im pretty sure that will be at the hop
> *


WITH THAT MUCH WEIGHT ANYTHING WILL GET UP  I dont give a fuc whos feelings get hurt bout me sayin it either.. Peeps can lie abut it all they want-- IM STILL CALLIN IT WEIGHTED-- and so are a WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE I KNOW- that have been hoppin for a long time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 03:18 PM~12733706
> *its only 2and a half fROm pueblo
> *


Thatz not bad so it would only be a 2 hour drive for me... :biggrin: 

and you wanna inspect that caddy or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:25 PM~12733749
> *WITH THAT MUCH WEIGHT ANYTHING WILL GET UP   I dont give a fuc whos feelings get hurt bout me sayin it either..  Peeps can lie abut it all they want--  IM STILL CALLIN IT WEIGHTED-- and so are a WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE I KNOW- that have been hoppin for a long time
> *


yeah it weighted...has to be...its a floater....takes to long to come down


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:22 PM~12733731
> *Ill let her do anything she wants to me with them high heels on  :biggrin:
> *


*Been there done that  















HAHA..........I WISH :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:21 PM~12733722
> *14 to the nose
> *


double pump!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:24 PM~12733744
> *here ya go swif...like this...but back bumper...and of coarse...gotta have that vanderslice paint drippin!!!
> 
> 
> ...



you know as soon as Im aloud to leave state we partyin in the 505- I guess Im gonna have to start shoppin for a Ring now to be prepared :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:26 PM~12733762
> *Been there done that
> HAHA..........I WISH  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*hey you never know...she a sucker for lowriders*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:27 PM~12733772
> *you know as soon as Im aloud to leave state we partyin in the 505-  I guess Im gonna have to start shoppin for a Ring now to be prepared :biggrin:
> *


*WTF, BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: painloc21, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, fesboogie, mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH


Whats up primo. You been up to see the work on my 51 yet? Swiph is gettin buzy with his!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:28 PM~12733779
> *WTF, BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:27 PM~12733772
> *you know as soon as Im aloud to leave state we partyin in the 505-  I guess Im gonna have to start shoppin for a Ring now to be prepared :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah son....dogg...street hop video june....get ur ass down here with a car...she will be here :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST HOP IT ...............* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:28 PM~12733777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey you never know...she a sucker for lowriders
> *


*Show her a pic of me and tell her your homie wants to wife her :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 03:29 PM~12733791
> *hell yeah son....dogg...street hop video june....get ur ass down here with a car...she will be here :biggrin:
> *


We all need to take our asses down there for the hop by June!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 17 2009, 02:28 PM~12733784
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: painloc21, FULLTIME~HUSTLE, fesboogie, mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> Whats up primo. You been up to see the work on my 51 yet? Swiph is gettin buzy with his!
> *


*Nah, that's too far for me to drive ....if I'm driving that far, I'm going to the 505 :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 02:29 PM~12733791
> *hell yeah son....dogg...street hop video june....get ur ass down here with a car...she will be here :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY- well be there :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 03:31 PM~12733810
> *Nah, that's too far for me to drive ....if I'm driving that far, I'm going to the 505 :biggrin:
> *


lol. cool. hopefully he will start sending me some pics soon. hin hint Mr Styles :biggrin: 
But since everyone else is all secretive imma have to just pm the pics to you when i get em.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:30 PM~12733808
> *We all need to take our asses down there for the hop by June!!!
> *


*DONT TRIP FES DOGGIE THEYLL BE SOME HOPPERS UP THERE BY JUNE FOR THE LRM SHOW, SO YOU WONT HAVE TO GO FAR HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:30 PM~12733802
> *Show her a pic of me and tell her your homie wants to wife her :0  :biggrin:
> *


*WATCHA LO BIEN PIMPEN EL VATO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 03:33 PM~12733828
> *DONT TRIP FES DOGGIE THEYLL BE SOME HOPPERS UP THERE BY JUNE FOR THE LRM SHOW, SO YOU WONT HAVE TO GO FAR HOMIE!!!!
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! I can almost guarantee da weekend of the denver show is gonna be crazy this year!!! on the streets that is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE+Jan 17 2009, 02:29 PM~12733798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao...i will soon...ill be like "my boy shawn, said he licks toes y todo"



> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:30 PM~12733808
> *We all need to take our asses down there for the hop by June!!!
> *


yeah bro...i hope everyone can make it down....OPEN INVITE from your boy FISHEYE......shit if a grip of fools come...we might have to rent out a club and have a lowirder party......and thats real talk....i will get with all the lowrider out here...and see if they all wanna put in on a gangsta party :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 03:35 PM~12733844
> *i agree....i just like seeing them fuckers get up!!!!.. but hey i aint a serious hopper...so i cant jump in any convo's with these serious guys......but soon...ill be busting fools ass's...or should i say juanita will be  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lmao...i will soon...ill be like "my boy shawn, said he licks toes y todo"
> yeah bro...i hope everyone can make it down....OPEN INVITE from your boy FISHEYE......shit if a grip of fools come...we might have to rent out a club and have a lowirder party......and thats real talk....i will get with all the lowrider out here...and see if they all wanna put in on a gangsta party :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


fuck yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:35 PM~12733842
> *Thatz whutz up!!! I can almost guarantee da weekend of the denver show is gonna be crazy this year!!! on the streets that is!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*SHIT I KNOW ILL BE THERE FO SHO...........*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 03:38 PM~12733863
> *SHIT I KNOW ILL BE THERE FO SHO...........
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 02:31 PM~12733810
> *Nah, that's too far for me to drive ....if I'm driving that far, I'm going to the 505 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:44 PM~12733905
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit who's are those??? looks good!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:44 PM~12733905
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:46 PM~12733924
> *oh shit who's are those??? looks good!!!
> *


somebodys 65 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:47 PM~12733932
> *somebodys 65 :0
> *


I didn't even know you guys had a '65 out here???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mr.fisheye, fesboogie, GOODTIMESROY, RO 4 LIFE

Whats up everyone?? Took a minute to catch up on all these pages flyin by :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 17 2009, 03:49 PM~12733946
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mr.fisheye, fesboogie, GOODTIMESROY, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> ...


Whutz Good???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM~12733941
> *I didn't even know you guys had a '65 out here???
> *


got a few things we wanna leave a surprise :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 17 2009, 02:50 PM~12733950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que paso Homie?? Heard you been cruisin the springs in the 63 rag, when u stoppin by my casa?? :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

my bad 67 not 65


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 17 2009, 02:52 PM~12733969
> *Nutin Homie....sittin here at work waitin for 5. Wuz good wit you??
> Que paso Homie?? Heard you been cruisin the springs in the 63 rag, when u stoppin by my casa?? :angry:
> *


I don't know where it is dog


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:52 PM~12733967
> *got a few things we wanna leave a surprise :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Damn those are shiny....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FUCK IT..."JUST HOP IT"* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:53 PM~12733978
> *I don't know where it is dog
> *



You got my number Fawker!!! :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM~12733991
> *You got my number Fawker!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Ok I'll call  
I wonder if Grocery Wharehouse is poppin today?
It's nice out :0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

aight CO...... im out, cool chatting with you ... stop by the NM thread sometime for pix from the op tomorrow..might take a few day but ill have um up... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:56 PM~12734004
> *Ok I'll call
> I wonder if Grocery Wharehouse is poppin today?
> It's nice out :0
> *


Should be....


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 02:54 PM~12733986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found a box on my porch the other day  :dunno:











:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:58 PM~12734026
> *Found a box on my porch the other day   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


Nice


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:58 PM~12734026
> *Found a box on my porch the other day   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 03:57 PM~12734015
> *aight CO...... im out, cool chatting with you ... stop by the NM thread sometime for pix from the op tomorrow..might take a few day but ill have um up... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:52 PM~12733967
> *got a few things we wanna leave a surprise :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  '67's are tight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 17 2009, 03:52 PM~12733969
> *Nutin Homie....sittin here at work waitin for 5. Wuz good wit you??
> Que paso Homie?? Heard you been cruisin the springs in the 63 rag, when u stoppin by my casa?? :angry:
> *


chillin' was workin' on my car but I stopped for now...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:58 PM~12734026
> *Found a box on my porch the other day   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nice... pretty big cylinders...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 03:05 PM~12734076
> *nice... pretty big cylinders...
> *


14" :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:07 PM~12734085
> *14" :0
> *


  well I'll holla at everyone laterz!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:07 PM~12734085
> *14" :0
> *


not mine though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:10 PM~12734110
> *not mine though
> *


You got a rag tre though... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might be flippin a G-body soon out here trying to get Triple digits :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 02:26 PM~12733766
> *double pump!!!
> *


DAMN- id hope so- 14 batteries to one pump would be very very expensive :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:36 PM~12734605
> *Might be flippin a G-body soon out here trying to get Triple digits :biggrin:
> *


FUC FLIPPIN IT-jus set it up right and keep that clean car in tact-- you can hit triples without flippin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 04:39 PM~12734630
> *FUC FLIPPIN IT-jus set it up right and keep that clean car in tact-- you can hit triples without flippin
> *


So you gonna throw 13's on your Hopper?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:41 PM~12734639
> *So you gonna throw 13's on your Hopper?
> *


13s are the only thing Ill ever put on a Cutty--- no way aROund it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 04:47 PM~12734697
> *13s are the only thing Ill ever put on a Cutty--- no way aROund it :biggrin:
> *


yeah but what about on your hopper?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Our hopper we're workin on :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:49 PM~12734708
> *yeah but what about on your hopper?
> *


79 *CUTTY*- 6link rear suspension- set up to hit 95inches- that sounds like MY hopper to me.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:51 PM~12734724
> *Our hopper we're workin on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCCER IS SICC AS FUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love some wierd shit :biggrin: 

ONLY CAUSE ITS A SUPERSPORT THOUGH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 04:53 PM~12734742
> *THAT FUCCER IS SICC AS FUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love some wierd shit :biggrin:
> 
> ONLY CAUSE ITS A SUPERSPORT THOUGH
> *


Yeah gotta love those Super Sports :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 02:52 PM~12733967
> *got a few things we wanna leave a surprise :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:54 PM~12734755
> *Yeah gotta love those Super Sports :biggrin:
> *


I have a feelin I think I know what YOU THINK--- I think Im ready to take that bet now homie- what ya got on it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 04:56 PM~12734762
> *I have a feelin I think I know what YOU THINK--- I think Im ready to take that bet now homie- what ya got on it?
> *


what bet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:57 PM~12734770
> *what bet?
> *


the one mentioned earlier-- let me look for the post


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Jan 17 2009, 04:57 PM~12734770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno I was using bet as a figure of speach
I have no clue what all that means


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:05 PM~12734814
> *I dunno I was using bet as a figure of speach
> I have no clue what all that means
> *


dont get scared now-- you think you know whats up and whats goin on ROund here-- put some money up-- hopefully enough so that I can finish the set up on my cutty and have it out this summer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 05:08 PM~12734832
> *dont get scared now-- you think you know whats up and whats goin on ROund here-- put some money up-- hopefully enough so that I can finish the set up on my cutty and have it out this summer :biggrin:
> *


What are we betting on?
I don't know anything just heard a rumor that Rollerz was getting a hopper


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:09 PM~12734843
> *What are we betting on?
> I don't know anything just heard a rumor that Rollerz was getting a hopper
> *


We'll jus leave it at that-- we both know what deal you THINK YOU *ALL* KNOW  :biggrin: 

But if you doubt MY HOPPER is a 79 cutty like you said a little bit ago- we can mos def bet on it-- so if you aint scared- and you are so sure of things--- then let me know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 05:38 PM~12734619
> *DAMN- id hope so- 14 batteries to one pump would be very very expensive :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thatz why I said that!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

FOUND THIS OLD PIC LAYING AROUND, SO I DUSTED OF THE SCANNER AND HERE IT IS. THE SHOW WAS AT MIAMI.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:36 PM~12734605
> *Might be flippin a G-body soon out here trying to get Triple digits :biggrin:
> *


Triple digits is hard to do though... think about how many people are hitting triple digits without getting stuck??? I can count them in one hand!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 05:19 PM~12734893
> *Triple digits is hard to do though... think about how many people are hitting triple digits without getting stuck??? I can count them in one hand!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It can be done- jus has to be set up right-- its all about the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:26 PM~12734948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the frame for your Tre?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 06:27 PM~12734959
> *It can be done- jus has to be set up right-- its all about the suspension :biggrin:
> *


Yeah your right and it can be done but I truly believe that your gonna need some weight to hit triple digits!!! and the suspension needs to be done right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 05:28 PM~12734964
> *Is that the frame for your Tre?
> *


It's one I "might" pick up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 05:29 PM~12734969
> *Yeah your right and it can be done but I truly believe that your gonna need some weight to hit triple digits!!! and the suspension needs to be done right!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Its one thing to have a little counter weight-- which you are pRObably right-- but when peeps start puttin elephants n the trunk os rediculous :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:29 PM~12734971
> *It's one I "might" pick up
> *


It loks clean fROm the pic-- you got any better pics?? is it wrapped up?? it kinda looks it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 05:34 PM~12735001
> *It loks clean fROm the pic-- you got any better pics??  is it wrapped up?? it kinda looks it
> *


Nah the guy just sent me a camera phone pic,yeah it has some work done to it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 06:33 PM~12734991
> *Its one thing to have a little counter weight-- which you are pRObably right-- but when peeps start puttin elephants n the trunk os rediculous :biggrin:
> *


Oh I know!!! just imagine peeps that put like 16 batteries in the trunk all the lead or whatever way they want to put the weight in the car and all that and can't even drive their car down the street!!! :biggrin: Itz just not me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 06:26 PM~12734948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:35 PM~12735008
> *Nah the guy just sent me a camera phone pic,yeah it has some work done to it
> *


How much you gettin it for?
is it outta state?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 05:36 PM~12735017
> *Oh I know!!! just imagine peeps that put like 16 batteries in the trunk all the lead or whatever way they want to put the weight in the car and all that and can't even drive their car down the street!!!  :biggrin: Itz just not me!!!
> *


YA- Im wit ya on that- they gotta be able to drive. LEAD IS CHEATER SHIT--


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 05:38 PM~12735029
> *How much you gettin it for?
> is it outta state?
> *


650 in state,I'm trying to hoard the money away as we speak


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 06:39 PM~12735039
> *YA- Im wit ya on that- they gotta be able to drive.  LEAD IS CHEATER SHIT--
> *


yea itz crazy the way they do that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:39 PM~12735041
> *650 in state,I'm trying to hoard the money away as we speak
> *


THATS SMOKIN FOR SURE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 17 2009, 06:39 PM~12735041
> *650 in state,I'm trying to hoard the money away as we speak
> *


yeah definitely a good deal!!! hope you get it!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 05:41 PM~12735061
> *yea itz crazy the way they do that!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YA-- they be doin all kinds of shit-- fake batteries-- solid frames-- hell even Roosters green town car has big ol ****** of steel on the outside of his frame-- he didnt even give a fuc--LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 06:45 PM~12735085
> *YA--  they be doin all kinds of shit-- fake batteries-- solid frames-- hell even Roosters green town car has big ol ****** of steel on the outside of his frame-- he didnt even give a fuc--LOL
> *


 Yea I know in Cali they don't really care :roflmao: as long as itz swangin' they don't give a fuck but thatz cool!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2009, 05:48 PM~12735110
> *Yea I know in Cali they don't really care  :roflmao: as long as itz swangin' they don't give a fuck but thatz cool!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well itz time for me to jump in the shower so I can get ready to go!!! you guyz have a good night, I'll definitely try to post some pics of tonight, tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 06:53 PM~12735148
> *
> *


:biggrin: I forgot about that...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:

I want a hopper


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 17 2009, 05:21 PM~12734900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*QUE ONDA SEAN DOG? VAS A TENER TU CARO LISTO PARA DENVER ESE?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 06:01 PM~12735222
> *:wave:
> 
> I want a hopper
> *


I jus wanna get mine finished


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 07:09 PM~12735294
> *I jus wanna get mine finished
> *



Maybe I can help you work on it tomoROw when the six is done.

Whats this I hear about a BBQ....I got some feria on it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 06:29 PM~12735466
> *Maybe I can help you work on it tomoROw when the six is done- I got some feria on the set up if you need it
> 
> Whats this I hear about a BBQ....
> *



FIXED :biggrin: 

Not sure what Ralph and Chuc are doin-- but if they head up here we will BBQ for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 07:44 PM~12735584
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure what Ralph and Chuc are doin-- but if they head up here we will BBQ for sure :biggrin:
> *



Fool...all loans are from Sean and Tony...all I can afford is the chicken for the BBQ. 

But Chuck and Ralph don't go no further than the Springs unless they going to a game. And since the broncos ain't playing...they ain't going nowhere so....


Looks like me and you gettin some AUTHENTIC MEXICAN food at TACO BELL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 08:05 PM~12735735
> *Fool...all loans are from Sean and Tony...all I can afford is the chicken for the BBQ.
> 
> But Chuck and Ralph don't go no further than the Springs unless they going to a game. And since the broncos ain't playing...they ain't going nowhere so....
> ...



:roflmao: I WENT UP THERE A COUPLE TIMES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 07:05 PM~12735735
> *Fool...all loans are from Sean and Tony...all I can afford is the chicken for the BBQ.
> 
> But Chuck and Ralph don't go no further than the Springs unless they going to a game. And since the bROncos ain't playing...they ain't going nowhere so....
> ...



EL Fongocita is the spot up here bROther

the Tripas are off the hook-- the Buche is some super grub- and the pastor is one of my daily favorites :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2009, 07:08 PM~12735756
> *:roflmao:  I WENT UP THERE A COUPLE TIMES
> *


 Aint nothin like a pair of Chevy Trux on 22's :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 08:36 PM~12736007
> *Aint nothin like a pair of Chevy Trux on 22's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Who's the slim guy on the left?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 17 2009, 07:46 PM~12736088
> *Who's the slim guy on the left?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 06:03 PM~12735238
> *QUE ONDA SEAN DOG? VAS A TENER TU CARO LISTO PARA DENVER ESE?
> *


*El plan es de estar listo por cinco :cheesy: Seguramente por Denver  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 17 2009, 08:48 PM~12736623
> *El plan es de estar listo por cinco  :cheesy:  Seguramente por Denver
> *


*ESTAS CABRON PERRITO...*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus called Chuc-- and his mam answered the phone-- she said that ***** been asleep since 7ocloc--- I guess Sean aint kiddin when he says Chuc be sleepin all the time :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus watched STEP B*RO*THERS for the 1st time-- that shit was funny as a muthafucca :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 12:28 AM~12738153
> *I jus watched STEP BROTHERS for the 1st time-- that shit was funny as a muthafucca :biggrin:
> *


*Damn foo you late on that one, but yeah that movie had me ROlling!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 AM~12738153
> *I jus watched STEP BROTHERS for the 1st time-- that shit was funny as a muthafucca :biggrin:
> *



Hell naw...that shit sucked, but I already said that about 25 pages ago.


On my way up dawg...just had to long on to read the directions again :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up *ROLLERZ*?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:39 AM~12739398
> *Whats up ROLLERZ?
> *



WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 AM~12739354
> *Damn foo you late on that one, but yeah that movie had me ROlling!
> *


OH WELL-- I guess the term BETTER LATE THAN NEVER can be used :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 AM~12739355
> *Hell naw...that shit sucked, but I already said that about 25 pages ago.
> On my way up dawg...just had to long on to read the directions again  :biggrin:
> *


I remember you sayin it- and Im gonna have to agree with RALPH AND CHUC and say your are fuccin nuts :biggrin: 

THat shit had me ROllin-- they was sayin some funny shit dawg.





and you needed directions again :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:39 AM~12739398
> *Whats up ROLLERZ?
> *


what up larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:40 AM~12739405
> *WHATS UP LARRY
> *


Not much how are things going your way?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:44 AM~12739423
> *Not much how are things going your way?
> *


not bad- jus tryin to get things done and take it day by day


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:44 AM~12739423
> *Not much how are things going your way?
> *



GOOD JUST LETTIN THE TRUCK WARM UP FOR I COULD GO HIT THE CARWASH :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 10:43 AM~12739419
> *
> and you needed directions again :uh:
> *


Yea but I don't know why I looked....tellin me to go south when I go north, tellin me to go west when I go east. ******...you need a new compass



Anyway...the battery is dead :angry: Navi is charging it...be on the road in a few.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 09:50 AM~12739463
> *Yea but I don't know why I looked....tellin me to go south when I go north, tellin me to go west when I go east. ******...you need a new compass
> Anyway...the battery is dead  :angry:  Navi is charging it...be on the road in a few.
> *



SEND ME THE PM i sent with directions *****- I gotta see this


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 10:50 AM~12739463
> *Yea but I don't know why I looked....tellin me to go south when I go north, tellin me to go west when I go east. ******...you need a new compass
> Anyway...the battery is dead  :angry:  Navi is charging it...be on the road in a few.
> *



:roflmao: I GOT LOST WITH HIS DIRECTIONS LAST TIME I WENT UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 18 2009, 10:45 AM~12739434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good what you got planned?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:53 AM~12739477
> *Thats the only way to do it.
> 
> Sounds good what you got planned?
> *



JUST GONNA GO FOR A DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 09:51 AM~12739469
> *SEND ME THE PM i sent with directions *****- I gotta see this
> *


MY DIRECTIONS ARE EASY AS FUC- its 3 turns off the interstate and you are at my house :uh: 

We all know why chuc was lost :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

No wonder why you ain't getting no lookers on the blazer...you sending people to who the fuck knows where... :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 09:53 AM~12739482
> *JUST GONNA GO FOR A DRIVE :biggrin:
> *


where ya goin for a cruise to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:53 AM~12739482
> *JUST GONNA GO FOR A DRIVE :biggrin:
> *


That sounds cool man ain't nothing like going for a cruise in your ride just to clear your head


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 10:54 AM~12739486
> *MY DIRECTIONS ARE EASY AS FUC- its 3 turns off the interstate and you are at my house :uh:
> 
> We all know why chuc was lost :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:55 AM~12739499
> *That sounds cool man ain't nothing like going for a cruise in your ride just to clear your head
> *


IVE BEEN ON THE BIKE THE LAST FEW DAYS SO NOW ITS TIME TO TAKE IT OUT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 09:54 AM~12739490
> *No wonder why you ain't getting no lookers on the blazer...you sending people to who the fuck knows where...  :rofl:
> *




*****- if you dont follow those exact directions you will be lost- THOSE ARE EXACCTLY HOW YOU SUPPOSE TO GO :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:56 AM~12739507
> *IVE BEEN ON THE BIKE THE LAST FEW DAYS SO NOW ITS TIME TO TAKE IT OUT
> *


weather is nice hell why not :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:58 AM~12739520
> *weather is nice hell why not :biggrin:
> *



YUP TO BAD YOUR BIKE AINT DONE YET. YOU COULD RIDE IT TO TOWN AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:59 AM~12739527
> *YUP TO BAD YOUR BIKE AINT DONE YET. YOU COULD RIDE IT TO TOWN AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER
> *


I'm close though homie when I do you'll see me up there if I feel comfortable with the highway riding because it's gonna be pretty light. Do you know anybody in Pueblo that does Powder coating?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 09:57 AM~12739514
> ******- if you dont follow those exact directions you will be lost- THOSE ARE EXACCTLY HOW YOU SUPPOSE TO GO  :uh:
> *




EDIT.. I jus talked to SIX- and he was all fucced up- takin different exits and shit-- see ******-- I told yall my directions are EXACT :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:00 AM~12739533
> *I'm close though homie when I do you'll see me up there if I feel comfortable with the highway riding because it's gonna be pretty light. Do you know anybody in Pueblo that does Powder coating?
> *



YEA THERE IS A PLACE DOWN HERE THAT DOES A GOOD JOB


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:00 AM~12739533
> *I'm close though homie when I do you'll see me up there if I feel comfortable with the highway riding because it's gonna be pretty light. Do you know anybody in Pueblo that does Powder coating?
> *


Id hope there is some powdercoating goin on down there-- cause I aint kiddin you when I say--IN MY LITTLE TOWN THERE IS ATLEAST 5 powdercoatin shops- and thats jus in town--- there is about 20 within 20miles- NO SHIT....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 11:04 AM~12739559
> *YEA THERE IS A PLACE DOWN HERE THAT DOES A GOOD JOB
> *


Name or number?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is this it?
Renzelman Powder Coating, Chroming & Media Blasting
Phone (719) 595-9940
Fax (719) 595-9940
3012 East 4th Street
Pueblo, CO 81001


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HEY SWIPH, YOU KNOW ANY METAL OR IRON PLACES AROUND HERE. I NEED TO GET SOME BOX TUBING AND SOME OTHER SHIT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 11:05 AM~12739560
> *Id hope there is some powdercoating goin on down there-- cause I aint kiddin you when I say--IN MY LITTLE TOWN THERE IS ATLEAST 5 powdercoatin shops- and thats jus in town--- there is about 20 within 20miles- NO SHIT....
> *


I don't think anybody here in La Junta does it or else I'd do it here there is a locker place called debourgh and I know a guy that will do it.I want it in and out you know I hate to wait on a hookup because he said they won't fire up the oven for one or two things if they are doing some that day then cool.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2009, 10:17 AM~12739655
> *HEY SWIPH, YOU KNOW ANY METAL OR IRON PLACES AROUND HERE. I NEED TO GET SOME BOX TUBING AND SOME OTHER SHIT.
> *



WHat you need to get- PM me a list of what you need- SIZE- THICCNESS- and amount


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:26 AM~12739712
> *I don't think anybody here in La Junta does it or else I'd do it here there is a locker place called debourgh and I know a guy that will do it.I want it in and out you know I hate to wait on a hookup because he said they won't fire up the oven for one or two things if they are doing some that day then cool.
> *


I was meanin PUEBLO since thats where you were askin bout..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 AM~12739778
> *I was meanin PUEBLO since thats where you were askin bout..
> *


I posted up that place from pueblo that does it and they said they do media blast on site and have the biggest oven in pueblo even to accomodate a car frame so should be good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:51 AM~12739846
> *I posted up that place from pueblo that does it and they said they do media blast on site and have the biggest oven in pueblo even to accomodate a car frame so should be good
> *


thats cool-- hope all goes well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 12:01 PM~12739897
> *thats cool-- hope all goes well
> *


I'm just worried about powdercoating the wheels and then them getting chipped when the tires are put on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice day out in the Rockies today :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:48 AM~12740220
> *Nice day out in the Rockies today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN LIKE THAT FOO............ESTAS CABRON ROY DOG.....GOODTIMES HOMIE!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:13 AM~12739627
> *Is this it?
> Renzelman Powder Coating, Chroming & Media Blasting
> Phone (719) 595-9940
> ...



yea this is it but they dont do chROme anymore


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 PM~12739935
> *I'm just worried about powdercoating the wheels and then them getting chipped when the tires are put on
> *



your wheels shoul be fine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 18 2009, 01:36 PM~12740543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good homie I'll see whats up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAD MY KNOCKOFFS POWDERCOATED AND I JUST COVERED THEM WITH A TOWEL WHEN I HIT THEM AND HELD UP FINE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 01:45 PM~12740651
> *I HAD MY KNOCKOFFS POWDERCOATED AND I JUST COVERED THEM WITH A TOWEL WHEN I HIT THEM AND HELD UP FINE
> *


oh so a blow to the knock off with a rag didn't hurt them? Then installing a tire shouldn't just don't know how motorcycle tires are done not sure if machine or by hand


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:50 PM~12740690
> *oh so a blow to the knock off with a rag didn't hurt them? Then installing a tire shouldn't just don't know how motorcycle tires are done not sure if machine or by hand
> *



you could do them both ways


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:50 PM~12740690
> *oh so a blow to the knock off with a rag didn't hurt them? Then installing a tire shouldn't just don't know how motorcycle tires are done not sure if machine or by hand
> *


I HIT THEM HARD, HELD UP HOMIE STILL RIDING ON THEM BEEN LIKE 4 YEARS NOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 01:55 PM~12740729
> *I HIT THEM HARD, HELD UP HOMIE STILL RIDING ON THEM BEEN LIKE 4 YEARS NOW
> *


Got a pic of them?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:01 PM~12740758
> *Got a pic of them?
> *


I DONT I DID 2 SETS ONE WHITE AND ONE BLACK. LET ME LOOK I MIGHT HAVE THE WHIT ONE BUT ITS A PICTURE OF WHEN I FIRST DID THE WHEELS JUST DIRTY I SOLD THEM AND THEY WERE SETTING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 02:02 PM~12740765
> *I DONT I DID 2 SETS ONE WHITE AND ONE BLACK. LET ME LOOK I MIGHT HAVE THE WHIT ONE BUT ITS A PICTURE OF WHEN I FIRST DID THE WHEELS
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]
I HAD THESE WHITE ONES MADE IN JAN 2001, TRYING TO FIND THE BLACK ONES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are nice Phillipa, Roy is gonna get excited when he sees them :biggrin: I guess it depends alot on how good the work was I seen alot of powdercoated wheels all chipped up by the lip I wondered if it was poor work and were scratched when putting the tire on or the guy didn't take care of them and fucked em up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:09 PM~12740813
> *Those are nice Phillipa, Roy is gonna get excited when he sees them :biggrin:  I guess it depends alot on how good the work was I seen alot of powdercoated wheels all chipped up by the lip I wondered if it was poor work and were scratched when putting the tire on or the guy didn't take care of them and fucked em up
> *


HE HAD SOME SIMILAR ON HIS MONTE AND WE TALKED ABOUT IT. BACK THEN FUCKING RIMS WERE PRICEY SUPREME WIRE DID THE FOR 1250  NOW SHIT IS REALLY CHEAP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 02:12 PM~12740837
> *HE HAD SOME SIMILAR ON HIS MONTE AND WE TALKED ABOUT IT. BACK THEN FUCKING RIMS WERE PRICEY SUPREME WIRE DID THE FOR 1250  NOW SHIT IS REALLY CHEAP
> *


It went up though I think like some 13 inch china's with a chrome dish, and colored spokes with the gold nips,hub, and knockoffs are like 1000 or so


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVE SEEN SOME BEAT TO DEATH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:13 PM~12740847
> *It went up though I think like some 13 inch china's with a chrome dish, and colored spokes with the gold nips,hub, and knockoffs are like 1000 or so
> *


WELL YEAH ANOTHER 800 OR SO AND THEM OR ZENITHS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 02:17 PM~12740875
> *WELL YEAH ANOTHER 800 OR SO AND THEM OR ZENITHS
> *


hell the zenith guy was having a tough time special for our bad economy and he was advertising all chrome zeniths for like 1200


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:18 PM~12740880
> *hell the zenith guy was having a tough time special for our bad economy and he was advertising all chrome zeniths for like 1200
> *


YEAH I SEEN THAT THAT WAS A GREAT DEAL, THAT PRICE JUMPS QUICK WHEN YOU AND CHROME OR COLOR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 02:25 PM~12740917
> *YEAH I SEEN THAT THAT WAS A GREAT DEAL, THAT PRICE JUMPS QUICK WHEN YOU AND CHROME OR COLOR
> *


Yeah but if your looking for all chrome why not spend a few more bux and get those but I don't care china's are okay for me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:06 AM~12739935
> *I'm just worried about powdercoating the wheels and then them getting chipped when the tires are put on
> *


YA_ you jus gotta tape up the edge of the wheels REAL GOOD-- and they for sure will be ok-- thats how I did mine


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SO today Six came up in the Rag to get a minor adjustment done to the rear suspension.
THis is how it sat when he pulled in









THis is how it sat when it was put bac together









This is the famous driveway-- My City loves me :biggrin: 









So- after it was set up-- we went for a nice little cruise aROund the town with the top down of course









and wes some eaten muthafuccas- so you know we had to stop and grab some tacos-- dont worry- those are all SIXs :biggrin: 









SIX-- I told you that Pastor was off the hook huh 


OH YEAH-- and before anybody talks shit-- them 14s and fats are TEMPS :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Them was some good mufuggen TACOS!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 06:16 PM~12742592
> *Them was some good mufuggen TACOS!!
> *



I told you ***** :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! whutz good Swiph??? whutz up wit' the explaining on that thang??? you got me curious now... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh and that pic with the top down looks dope as fuck....I'm finna whore that shit EVERYWHERE!!!

Thanks again bRO...I had fun


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 06:12 PM~12742249
> *SO today Six came up in the Rag to get a minor adjustment done to the rear suspension.
> THis is how it sat when he pulled in
> 
> ...


The six is looken' sik fo' realz!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 06:21 PM~12742622
> *Oh and that pic with the top down looks dope as fuck....I'm finna whore that shit EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> Thanks again bRO...I had fun
> *


no sweat bROther-- IT WAS A GOOD DAY :biggrin: 

If I wasnt so laid bac when we was cruisin- I would have taken some more pics- but owell- more to come in the future


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2009, 06:27 PM~12742655
> *The six is looken' sik fo' realz!!!
> *


hell ya it does-- and dROppin that ass was a nice touch :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2009, 07:27 PM~12742655
> *The six is looken' sik fo' realz!!!
> *




Thanks homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HEY SWIPH YOU GET MY PM?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Like this pic!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2009, 06:45 PM~12742795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to bad the window wasnt ROlled down for it- I love MIRROR PICS like that :biggrin: 

I actualy took one las summer of a sic ass fuc malibu comin up on my passenger side-- it was all tubbbed- blown and had like a 5inch cowl- I heard it from about a 1/8 mile behind me at 65. Im gonna try and find the pic- youll like it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2009, 06:35 PM~12742717
> *HEY SWIPH YOU GET MY PM?
> *


PM RETURNED


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn I'm tired now....glad I'm off tomorROw :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 07:47 PM~12742809
> *to bad the window wasnt ROlled down for it- I love MIRROR PICS like that :biggrin:
> 
> I actualy took one las summer of a sic ass fuc malibu comin up on my passenger side-- it was all tubbbed- blown and had like a 5inch cowl- I heard it from about a 1/8 mile behind me at 65. Im gonna try and find the pic- youll like it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I wanna see that... I've alwayz liked 2dr. Malibu's!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

FOUND THIS WITH MY SHIT TODAY. DECEMBER 1997


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 07:12 PM~12742249
> *SO today Six came up in the Rag to get a minor adjustment done to the rear suspension.
> THis is how it sat when he pulled in
> 
> ...


DAMN CODE ENFORCEMENT MUST BE YOUR BEST FRIEND. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2009, 07:55 PM~12742880
> *FOUND THIS WITH MY SHIT TODAY.    DECEMBER 1997
> 
> 
> ...


I got a couple of those that I got in Hawaii when I was there ages ago... :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 08:49 PM~12742828
> *PM RETURNED
> *


THANKS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 18 2009, 08:01 PM~12742935
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What up Simon? The rims look good bro. Ruben did a good job. Get at me when you got a minute.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2009, 08:03 PM~12742945
> *Thanks homie!!!
> *



HAPPY BDAY FES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2009, 06:53 PM~12742860
> *Yeah I wanna see that... I've alwayz liked 2dr. Malibu's!!!
> *



ll be lookin for it as Im goin thROugh pics :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2009, 06:57 PM~12742896
> *DAMN CODE ENFORCEMENT MUST BE YOUR BEST FRIEND. :biggrin:
> *


YA- code enforcement and Animal contROl love me :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 08:28 PM~12743143
> *YA- code enforcement and Animal contROl love me :biggrin:
> *



You get more visitors than the Bunny Ranch


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 07:40 PM~12743254
> *You get more visitors than the Bunny Ranch
> *



IM SWIPHSTYLES *****-- I gotta alot of fans :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*REPOST*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 08:14 PM~12743567
> *REPOST
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN- look at that SIK SIX dROp :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 09:23 PM~12743658
> *DAMN- look at that SIK SIX dROp :biggrin:
> *



pROps to tha photographer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 08:29 PM~12743720
> *pROps to tha photographer
> *



Ya- but he should have taken it before the sun dROpped-- but o well- Im sure he will make sure its better next time :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 09:35 PM~12743790
> *Ya- but he should have taken it before the sun dROpped-- but o well- Im sure he will make sure its better next time :biggrin:
> *


Yea and it woulda been nice to have some scenery in the backgROund other than the machine shop :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 08:48 PM~12743938
> *Yea and it woulda been nice to have some scenery in the backgROund other than the machine shop  :biggrin:
> *


stop by tomoROw and we will take some with some better scenery :biggrin: 

On the other note-- jus think of how many peeps would like thier fabricator to have a machine shop in thier bac yard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 05:37 PM~12742016
> *YA_ you jus gotta tape up the edge of the wheels REAL GOOD-- and they for sure will be ok-- thats how I did mine
> *


That makes sense I'll have to try that and those tacos look fucking good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:09 PM~12744230
> *That makes sense I'll have to try that and those tacos look fucking good
> *


YA- it works homie - TRUST ME. 
AS far as the tacos go--- that place is bomb-- I always get a variety-- SIX was a little timid- so he jus got Carnitas and asada- oh yeah and one Pastor. I had to go with the TRIPAS- BUCHE and PASTOR-- I love that place :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 18 2009, 07:01 PM~12742935
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOW OLD OR YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CANT WAIT TILL THE DENVER SHOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 06:12 PM~12742249
> *SO today Six came up in the Rag to get a minor adjustment done to the rear suspension.
> THis is how it sat when he pulled in
> 
> ...



this is a snack for him


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:59 PM~12744848
> *this is a snack for him
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 09:59 PM~12744848
> *this is a snack for him
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 11:05 PM~12744913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT IS A GOOD PLACE TO EAT AT THOUGH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, 300MAG, ROLLERZONLY 719, RO4LIFE 719


*ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:29 PM~12745180
> *WHATS UP JAY
> *


HELLO BUDDY I JUST TRIED CALLING YOU SEAN!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 10:16 PM~12745027
> *THAT IS A GOOD PLACE TO EAT AT THOUGH
> *


FUC YA- best tacos in town :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday FES!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:30 PM~12745202
> *HELLO BUDDY I JUST TRIED CALLING YOU SEAN!
> *


MY PHONE IS DEAD !!!! DICK !!!!!!!!! ITS CHARGING NOW


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 AM~12738153
> *I jus watched STEP BROTHERS for the 1st time-- that shit was funny as a muthafucca :biggrin:
> *


HOLY SANTA CLAUS SHIT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 11:36 PM~12745265
> *FUC YA- best tacos in town :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THE CINCO SHOW THERE TO EAT IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:37 PM~12745282
> *MY PHONE IS DEAD !!!! DICK !!!!!!!!! ITS CHARGING NOW
> *


ITS OK I FORGIVE YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 PM~12745294
> *ITS OK I FORGIVE YOU
> *


DID WE JUST BECOME BEST FRIENDS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 10:38 PM~12745292
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE CINCO SHOW THERE TO EAT IT AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 10:39 PM~12745310
> *DID WE JUST BECOME BEST FRIENDS
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:39 PM~12745310
> *DID WE JUST BECOME BEST FRIENDS
> *


 YUUUUUPPP!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG, *Pure Perfection*, JOHNJOHN


??????????? whos this


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:41 PM~12745328
> *YUUUUUPPP!
> *


YOU WANNA GO TO THE GARAGE AND DO KARATE ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES DOG...NOW SHOOT ME YOUR ADRESS SO I CAN SHOOT YOU THIS SUPER ADEX................[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 18 2009, 11:43 PM~12745350
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWIPH, ROLLERZONLY 719, 300MAG, Pure Perfection, JOHNJOHN
> ??????????? whos this
> *


ITS A CAR CLUB DOWN HERE BUT THE PERSON YO NO SE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:43 PM~12745358
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES DOG...NOW SHOOT ME YOUR ADRESS SO I CAN SHOOT YOU THIS SUPER ADEX................* :biggrin:
> [/b]



you can jus send it to me since hes never home-- Ill make sure he gets it :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:43 PM~12745356
> *YOU WANNA GO TO THE GARAGE AND DO KARATE ?
> *


SO ME AND MY DAD WERE TALKIN AND WE BOTH THINK YOUR MOM IS PRETTY HOT AND WE BOTH WANNA HIT IT AND IN THE MEAN TIME WE GOTTA PUT UP WITH THE RETARD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:47 PM~12745398
> *SO ME AND MY DAD WERE TALKIN AND WE BOTH THINK YOUR MOM IS PRETTY HOT AND WE BOTH WANNA HIT IT AND IN THE MEAN TIME WE GOTTA PUT UP WITH THE RETARD
> *


WHOS THE RETARD


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:50 PM~12745420
> *WHOS THE RETARD
> *


YOU!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:51 PM~12745435
> *YOU!!!
> *


HEY YOU DONT SAY THAT!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:51 PM~12745435
> *YOU!!!
> *


YOUR NOT A DOCTOR YOU'RE A BIG FAT CURLY HEADED FUCK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:52 PM~12745449
> *HEY YOU DONT SAY THAT!!
> *


DONT TOUCH MY DRUM SET


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 18 2009, 11:53 PM~12745470
> *DONT TOUCH MY DRUM SET
> *


YOUR DRUM SET IS A WHORE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

AIGHT IM OUT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:58 PM~12745514
> *AIGHT IM OUT
> *


BYE FELICIA


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jay and Ralph you two have watched that movie too much

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 19 2009, 12:15 AM~12745675
> *Jay and Ralph you two have watched that movie too much
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW BOUT THEM CARDS???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2009, 10:59 PM~12744848
> *this is a snack for him
> *



What you can't see in the pic is I got ANOTHER tray just like that to the right of me. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 01:23 AM~12746277
> *What you can't see in the pic is I got ANOTHER tray just like that to the right of me.  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*

whats up *****


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 19 2009, 12:43 AM~12746446
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Catching up on this topic....damn ******* actually moved some pages today.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 01:52 AM~12746499
> *Catching up on this topic....damn ******* actually moved some pages today.
> *



yup today was a horrible day for me though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics SWIPH! The 6 looken good Chris.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 19 2009, 12:53 AM~12746508
> *yup today was a horrible day for me though
> *


*Why cause of the bike?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 01:54 AM~12746515
> *Why cause of the bike?
> *



that then when i got back to town i took the truck out and sum glass went thROugh the side wall :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 19 2009, 12:55 AM~12746527
> *that  then when i got back to town i took the truck out and sum glass went thROugh the side wall :angry:
> *


*Damn buddy that sucks. Better get some bids in tomorrow, but don't try in Bessemer, no one will be home tomorROw :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 02:04 AM~12746575
> *Damn buddy that sucks. Better get some bids in tomorrow, but don't try in Bessemer, no one will be home tomorROw :biggrin:
> *



im gonna cruise aROund there and sample bbq ribs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 19 2009, 01:05 AM~12746580
> *im gonna cruise aROund there and sample bbq ribs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OVER YESTERDAY FOR THE GAME!!

HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOR ALL MY BROTHERS, SUPERBOWL PARTY AT MY PLACE!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 19 2009, 08:42 AM~12747658
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OVER YESTERDAY FOR THE GAME!!
> 
> HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*Spensa bRO. I had a lot of shit to do, But I'll be there for superbowl............GO CARDS! :0 *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 12:53 AM~12746511
> *Nice pics SWIPH! The 6 looken good Chris.
> *


THanks bRO-- I guess for not havin any sunlight they turned out pretty good--- the car was lookin good when the ass got saggin- and thats what mattered the most :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 19 2009, 11:02 AM~12748623
> *Whats up Colorado!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHat up Bigg IZZY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 01:23 AM~12746277
> *What you can't see in the pic is I got ANOTHER tray just like that to the right of me.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WORK tomorROw


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 12:23 AM~12746277
> *What you can't see in the pic is I got ANOTHER tray just like that to the right of me.  :biggrin:
> *


YA- we ordered 20 tacos and this ***** was tryin to keep em all :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 10:54 AM~12748123
> *Spensa bRO. I had a lot of shit to do, But I'll be there for superbowl............GO CARDS! :0
> *


 :loco: :rant:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

>


I HAD THESE WHITE ONES MADE IN JAN 2001, TRYING TO FIND THE BLACK ONES
[/quote]

I jus saw these pics- I dont know how I missed em-- but anyways-- Ive never liked white dish wheels- for some reason I jus thought they looked CHEAP and ugly- but these right here lookin fuccin sic- I wonder what they would look like with a gold knoc off on em :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2009, 06:05 PM~12752070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2009, 06:05 PM~12752070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *BIG DIRTY*

what bROther


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 18 2009, 08:19 PM~12743071
> *HAPPY BDAY FES
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 19 2009, 12:20 AM~12745722
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOW BOUT THEM CARDS???
> *










:angry: :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2009, 10:31 PM~12744546
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOW OLD OR YOU
> *


just turned 30 and thanks homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Jan 18 2009, 10:43 PM~12744679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz Kev, and where you been??? I ain't seen you around the town in a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 18 2009, 11:43 PM~12745358
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES DOG...NOW SHOOT ME YOUR ADRESS SO I CAN SHOOT YOU THIS SUPER ADEX................* :biggrin:
> [/b]


Thanks Bigg Dogg!!! but whatz up wit' this Super Adex thing??? you really want my address??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2009, 08:24 PM~12752937
> *Thankz Dogg!!!
> 
> Thankz Kev, and where you been??? I ain't seen you around the town in a minute... :biggrin:
> *


i have been just in a different car
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 19 2009, 08:27 PM~12752981
> *i have been just in a different car
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok!!! I never see the civic anymore!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2009, 08:30 PM~12753001
> *Oh ok!!! I never see the civic anymore!!! :biggrin:
> *


its sitting at the crib


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 19 2009, 08:34 PM~12753047
> *its sitting at the crib
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *ROLLERZONLY 719*


*What's good ******?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2009, 07:27 PM~12752970
> *Thanks Bigg Dogg!!! but whatz up wit' this Super Adex thing??? you really want my address???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 09:26 PM~12753790
> *AllHustle NoLove, ROLLERZONLY 719
> What's good ******?
> *


just chillin at the house, U?


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 19 2009, 10:19 PM~12754848
> *just chillin at the house, U?
> *


KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=453252&st=0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 19 2009, 10:15 PM~12754787
> *:biggrin:
> *


whut I need when you come out here is some tatt work done!!! :biggrin: you still doin' them???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 19 2009, 11:39 AM~12748905
> *WHat up Bigg IZZY
> *


Wuz up Homie!!! How's life treatin you these days bRO??


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2009, 09:38 PM~12755180
> *whut I need when you come out here is some tatt work done!!!  :biggrin: you still doin' them???
> *


*YEP YEP..............ILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE DENVER SHOW*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 19 2009, 10:25 PM~12755955
> *Wuz up Homie!!! How's life treatin you these days bRO??
> *


same as its been-- hopefully the sun will be shinin bright soon :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 19 2009, 01:53 AM~12746511
> *Nice pics SWIPH! The 6 looken good Chris.
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 19 2009, 09:42 AM~12747658
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OVER YESTERDAY FOR THE GAME!!
> 
> HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



FUCK THE STEELERS :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 19 2009, 01:33 PM~12749281
> *YA- we ordered 20 tacos and this ***** was tryin to keep em all :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



Shit fool...you ate ONE less taco then me. The thing is I KNOW where I put it all but I have no idea what you do with all that food


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Swiph any word on some caprice spindle set up with 11 inch rotors im heading down there this weekend if the price is good ill take them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 10:48 PM~12756334
> *Shit fool...you ate ONE less taco then me. The thing is I KNOW where I put it all but I have no idea what you do with all that food
> *


I could have ate 4 or 5 more - or maybe jus a torta would have done it

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 19 2009, 10:52 PM~12756395
> *Swiph any word on some caprice spindle set up with 11 inch rotors im heading down there this weekend if the price is good ill take them
> *


my bad homie-- Ive been slaccin. WHat year were you wantin em fROm?? Ill get on it and get you somethin together by this weekend


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

G
O
O
D
M
O
R
N
I
N
G


C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 12:42 AM~12756911
> *I could have ate 4 or 5 more - or maybe jus a torta would have done it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Yea we shoulda ordered a few more...but you would think that $43 in tacos would be enough :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 19 2009, 11:26 PM~12755976
> *YEP YEP..............ILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE DENVER SHOW
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 11:45 PM~12756291
> *FUCK THE STEELERS  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2009, 11:45 PM~12756291
> *FUCK THE BRONCOS!  :angry:
> *


COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 AM~12758472
> *COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!
> *


Sup Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 20 2009, 09:18 AM~12758494
> *Sup Cip
> *


What up kev!


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 09:19 AM~12758502
> *What up kev!
> *


Just leaving for work,PM me your number


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up Everyone!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 AM~12758470
> *x2
> *


HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 09:21 AM~12758527
> *HATER!  :biggrin:
> *


I do hate them, one of my close homies luv's the steelers and you wouldn't believe how much shit he talks!!! He made me hate them, so I guess I am a hater in that sense!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2009, 09:23 AM~12758546
> *I do hate them, one of my close homies luv's the steelers and you wouldn't believe how much shit he talks!!! He made me hate them, so I guess I am a hater in that sense!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW I FEEL BOUT THE BRONCOS FOR THE SAME REASON!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 09:24 AM~12758561
> *THATS HOW I FEEL BOUT THE BRONCOS FOR THE SAME REASON!
> *


then atleast you know how I feel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2009, 08:15 AM~12758470
> *x2
> *


*X3*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 AM~12758472
> *COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!
> *



:angry: :angry: 

Take your ass back to Pittsburgh, we don't want your kind here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 20 2009, 08:05 AM~12758389
> *Yea we shoulda ordered a few more...but you would think that $43 in tacos would be enough :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 AM~12758975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:22 AM~12760300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE PICS ARE SIC AS FUC!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 11:23 AM~12760310
> *THOSE PICS ARE SIC AS FUC!!!!!!
> *


*GRACIAS SWIPH*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN KEVIN- this fool will take 3grand now for this.. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=445580&st=0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:24 AM~12760325
> *GRACIAS SWIPH
> *


you know what would be hot-- is to have somone photoshop an OLD coke machine in the new ones place -- you know one with the glass bottles. That would be poster material for sure then :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

hope the gt fam from colo can come out june 7th for the show , some one let me know if possible


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 20 2009, 11:30 AM~12760402
> *hope the gt fam from colo can come out june 7th for the show , some one let me know if possible
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Its dead in here today- you need to start some more rumors ROy :biggrin:

whats up wit your frame-- when you gettin it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:51 PM~12761166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that must be one confused gangbangers trunk huh :biggrin: 





But on the reals-- does it have soundstream subs in it as well?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 12:54 PM~12761208
> *that must be one confused gangbangers trunk huh :biggrin:
> But on the reals-- does it have soundstream subs in it as well?
> *


LOL I don't bang homie, I'm a Family man  


The subs are Fosgates and it has MB Quartz Mids and tweets


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 01:00 PM~12761260
> *LOL I don't bang homie, I'm a Family man
> The subs are Fosgates and it has MB Quartz Mids and tweets
> *



Ive noticed- cuz you are the only crippin blood I have ever seen :biggrin: 

as far as the subs go- I was jus curious if they matched the subs to the amp- thats all..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Here ya go Chuc

BEFORE








AFTER









:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 01:24 PM~12761473
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bRO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 01:07 PM~12761324
> *Here ya go Chuc
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD DOGGIE..............* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 01:42 PM~12761620
> *LOOKS GOOD DOGGIE.............. :biggrin:
> *


Im glad you like it *bRO*
:biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

slow day... had to pull out the ps2 play some LOWRIDER The Game... anyone wanna come hop and get served???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 20 2009, 10:11 AM~12758943
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> Take your ass back to Pittsburgh, we don't want your kind here
> *


ARE WE GONNA GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN?!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 AM~12758975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT SEE YOUR TEAM GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!!!!!! SOON TO BE 6 TIME SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 04:19 PM~12762406
> *ARE WE GONNA GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN?!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Thought you'd get a kick outta that one :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 03:22 PM~12762419
> *DONT SEE YOUR TEAM GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!!!!!! SOON TO BE 6 TIME SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!!!!
> *


*I don't see his team even going 500 BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 01:07 PM~12761324
> *Here ya go Chuc
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


*That's a dope ass picture!  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 12:43 AM~12756922
> *my bad homie-- Ive been slaccin. WHat year were you wantin em fROm?? Ill get on it and get you somethin together by this weekend
> *


80s caprice with the 11 inch rotor i need the whole setup spindles backing plates rotors and calipers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 20 2009, 03:22 PM~12762419
> *MY TEAM WILL BE AT THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:16 PM~12764216
> *MY TEAM WILL BE AT THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm sure they can afford GOOD seats :happysad:
> *



THE ONLY BOWL THEY ARE GOIN TO IS THE






















































TOILETBOWL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!! Haven't been in here today, seems a little slow..

Whats everyone up too?? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2009, 09:01 PM~12765322
> *Whats up Colorado!!! Haven't been in here today, seems a little slow..
> 
> Whats everyone up too?? :dunno:
> *



WHATS UP IZZ


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 20 2009, 08:01 PM~12765330
> *WHATS UP IZZ
> *



What up bROther!!! Just checkin in real quick. About to go to moms for some grub!!!

Gonna eat some good Puerto Rican Food Homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What you been up too??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 20 2009, 07:58 PM~12765304
> *THE ONLY BOWL THEY ARE GOIN TO IS THE
> TOILETBOWL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 PM~12765350
> *What up bROther!!! Just checkin in real quick. About to go to moms for some grub!!!
> 
> Gonna eat some good Puerto Rican Food Homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



JUST TRYIN TO ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER ! ARE YOU DOIN ANYTHING NEW TO THE REGAL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 09:04 PM~12765367
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...ctid=8607765001


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Big Ups to RO for thier appearance on Living The Low Life*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:10 PM~12765440
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...ctid=8607765001
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:17 PM~12765530
> *Big Ups to RO for thier appearance on Living The Low Life
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:17 PM~12765530
> *Big Ups to RO for thier appearance on Living The Low Life
> *



I was at basketball practice-- I didnt getta see it.

Did any of yall see LIFESTYLE on SPEED las night? they had them and some EXOTIC cars out for a cruise in LA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 08:29 PM~12765696
> *I was at basketball practice-- I didnt getta see it.
> 
> Did any of yall see LIFESTYLE on SPEED las night?  they had them and some EXOTIC cars out for a cruise in LA
> *



Click on the link RO 4 LIFE put up

What was the show called?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 09:40 PM~12765827
> *Click on the link RO 4 LIFE put up
> 
> What was the show called?
> *


Have you seen pimpeando on mtv3 I guess it is don't know how old the show is but it was all about RO


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:10 PM~12765440
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...ctid=8607765001
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 20 2009, 08:19 PM~12765554
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i text you last night and got no response :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 08:29 PM~12765696
> *I was at basketball practice-- I didnt getta see it.
> 
> Did any of yall see LIFESTYLE on SPEED las night?  they had them and some EXOTIC cars out for a cruise in LA
> *


not sure if its the show with RO but live'n the low life comes on again at 10pm


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2009, 08:41 PM~12765848
> *Have you seen pimpeando on mtv3 I guess it is don't know how old the show is but it was all about RO
> *


what channel is mtv3 I have the same cable as you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:40 PM~12765827
> *Click on the link RO 4 LIFE put up
> 
> What was the show called?
> *


I think it was SUPER CARS-- ill think about it some more-- but Im pretty sure that was it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 20 2009, 09:18 PM~12766371
> *not sure if its the show with RO but live'n the low life comes on again at 10pm
> *


I guess we will have to see then at 10pm huh :biggrin: 
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LEVEL 4 COMMING SOON!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LIVIN THE LOWLIFE--it is the same episode on right now :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 09:21 PM~12766413
> *I guess we will have to see then at 10pm huh :biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


its the one Roy was talking about and that chick rapping isn't she a LIL member?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus watched LIVIN THE LOW LIFE with our RO FAMILY-- and out of all ****** to see on there fROm coloRadO- guess who they showed. CIP DAWG..
with ya cROoked fade. Jus kiddin *****- they did show they bac of your head though and your ROLLERZ ONLY tat :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Now there is an episode based on LAS VEGAS lowridin. showin some tight shit. they jus showed Perms 63 gettin all nasty with it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 11:31 PM~12767350
> *I jus watched LIVIN THE LOW LIFE with our RO FAMILY-- and out of all ****** to see on there fROm coloRadO- guess who they showed.  CIP DAWG..
> with ya cROoked fade. Jus kiddin *****- they did show they bac of your head though and your ROLLERZ ONLY tat :biggrin:
> *



I have never heard of this show cuzzin. Put me up on game. Oh and did you get my e mail?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 20 2009, 11:00 PM~12767707
> *I have never heard of this show cuzzin. Put me up on game. Oh and did you get my e mail?
> *


the show comes out on the speed channel give it a little time and you can see it again in a re-run 
lots of people from OFF TOPIC don't like it but I think its a ok show


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 AM~12767766
> *the show comes out on the speed channel give it a little time and you can see it again in a re-run
> lots of people from OFF TOPIC don't like it but I think its a ok show
> *



Cool. I dont think i get the speed channel but imma see if i can download them joints off the net someplace


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 20 2009, 11:00 PM~12767707
> *I have never heard of this show cuzzin. Put me up on game. Oh and did you get my e mail?
> *


jus replied-- go chec em :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 12:49 AM~12768325
> *jus replied-- go chec em :biggrin:
> *


aight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 21 2009, 12:00 AM~12767707
> *I have never heard of this show cuzzin. Put me up on game. Oh and did you get my e mail?
> *


Damn homie you never heard of Livin the Low Lyfe it's a pretty cool show


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 21 2009, 12:09 AM~12767824
> *Cool. I dont think i get the speed channel but imma see if i can download them joints off the net someplace
> *


:nono:

Thats stealin from the actors..they gotta eat too.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 11:31 PM~12767350
> *I jus watched LIVIN THE LOW LIFE with our RO FAMILY-- and out of all ****** to see on there fROm coloRadO- guess who they showed.  CIP DAWG..
> with ya cROoked fade. Jus kiddin *****- they did show they bac of your head though and your ROLLERZ ONLY tat :biggrin:
> *


I seen cip to.thats cool. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 20 2009, 03:39 PM~12762117
> *slow day... had to pull out the ps2 play some LOWRIDER The Game...  anyone wanna come hop and get served???
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: I don't think so playa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up everyone!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:43 AM~12769409
> *:roflmao:  :nono: I don't think so playa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*FES DOGGIE OU HITTEN THE ARIZONA LRM SHOW?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 20 2009, 10:55 PM~12766873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got your tre back???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:45 AM~12769421
> *Got your tre back???
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 21 2009, 08:46 AM~12769425
> *
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 21 2009, 07:14 AM~12769123
> *I seen cip to.thats cool. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 21 2009, 09:13 AM~12769545
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 09:14 AM~12769555
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 21 2009, 09:18 AM~12769584
> *WHATS UP BROTHER!
> *




just gettin ready you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST CHECKIN LAYITLOW BEFORE I GET BACK IN THE BOOTH.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 10:29 PM~12765696
> *I was at basketball practice-- I didnt getta see it.
> 
> Did any of yall see LIFESTYLE on SPEED las night?  they had them and some EXOTIC cars out for a cruise in LA
> *


I saw it about a month ago on speed, must have done a repeat of it again. It was cool, no hatin........just about the love for cars.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 20 2009, 08:05 PM~12765383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up SWIPH!! That episode actually came on this past summer, I member watchin it. If I remember right the show is Super Cars. It was cool cuz these guys from LIFESTYLES went cruising in the neighborhoods of these exotic cars and then they went cruisin where all the lo-lo's be at. And everyone was cool wit each other, no hatin from either side. Nice to see different styles of cars able to cruise and get along


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 21 2009, 08:38 AM~12769752
> *I saw it about a month ago on speed, must have done a repeat of it again. It was cool, no hatin........just about the love for cars.
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 21 2009, 10:04 AM~12770391
> *Got a few things planned for it!! Gotta change it up a little for 09
> Wuz up SWIPH!! That episode actually came on this past summer, I member watchin it. If I remember right the show is Super Cars. It was cool cuz these guys from LIFESTYLES went cruising in the neighborhoods of these exotic cars and then they went cruisin where all the lo-lo's be at. And everyone was cool wit each other, no hatin from either side. Nice to see different styles of cars able to cruise and get along
> *



I was a little busy this past summer-- didnt getta see it.. YA-- it was super cars. It was a tight episode-- especialy when they stopped by CARTOONS shop and showed all that shit- way tight


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 21 2009, 08:21 AM~12769605
> *JUST CHECKIN LAYITLOW BEFORE I GET BACK IN THE BOOTH.
> *


You're a Rapper now :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 10:23 AM~12770530
> *I was a little busy this past summer-- didnt getta see it.. YA-- it was super cars. It was a tight episode-- especialy when they stopped by CARTOONS shop and showed all that shit- way tight
> *


Yeah that part on CARTOONS shop was pretty bad ass!!! :yes:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 08:43 AM~12769409
> *:roflmao:  :nono: I don't think so playa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


We'll have to set something up... just hope you take losing good.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 21 2009, 07:14 AM~12769123
> *I seen cip to.thats cool. :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna have to catch the replay does anybody know where that part was filmed at??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:56 AM~12768806
> *:nono:
> 
> Thats stealin from the actors..they gotta eat too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you got me on that one homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 12:54 PM~12771285
> *I'm gonna have to catch the replay does anybody know where that part was filmed at??
> *


Vegas Super show.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 11:54 AM~12771285
> *I'm gonna have to catch the replay does anybody know where that part was filmed at??
> *


IN VEGAS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

same time on that post huh :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 21 2009, 01:10 PM~12771430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you got me on that one homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS THE HAPS COLORADO...........*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 02:44 PM~12772333
> *HELLO EVERYONE
> *



What up...guess we ain't playin poker since Ralph thinks he's Michael Jordan


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 02:47 PM~12772361
> *What up...guess we ain't playin poker since Ralph thinks he's Michael Jordan
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HATERS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 02:52 PM~12772398
> *:roflmao:
> *



I'd school that fool on the court...but 1 on 1 it'd be like Shaq takin on Earl Boykins


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 21 2009, 03:06 PM~12772543
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HATERS
> 
> 
> ...



Removing the towel would make that pic 10x better for several reasons.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 03:06 PM~12772545
> *I'd school that fool on the court...but 1 on 1 it'd be like Shaq takin on Earl Boykins
> *




YEA IT WOULD BE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 03:08 PM~12772562
> *Removing the towel would make that pic 10x better for several reasons.
> *


THE TOWEL IS WHAT MAKES THAT PIC NICE!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 03:08 PM~12772562
> *Removing the towel would make that pic 10x better for several reasons.
> *



OH YES IT WOULD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 21 2009, 03:08 PM~12772573
> *THE TOWEL IS WHAT MAKES THAT PIC NICE!
> *



No. The towel is what makes me want to :barf: at the sight of it. Can't even enjoy looking at the chick.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 03:12 PM~12772612
> *No. The towel is what makes me want to  :barf:  at the sight of it. Can't even enjoy looking at the chick.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 21 2009, 08:45 AM~12769416
> *FES DOGGIE OU HITTEN THE ARIZONA LRM SHOW?
> *


I want to go, but can't give you a answer yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 21 2009, 12:31 PM~12771095
> *We'll have to set something up... just hope you take losing good.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we'll see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here's my homies Elco we we're working on today!!! Itz simple but itz cool... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 03:31 PM~12772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats clean


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 02:21 PM~12772742
> *I want to go, but can't give you a answer yet!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*COO......*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HEARD MY BOY BETO ,IS DOING A SHOW SEPT 20TH WITH LOWRIDER MAG ,IN PEUBLO , ITS SUPOSED TO BE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW FOR THE SHOW IN VEGAS .ODB PRODUCTIONS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 03:50 PM~12773706
> *HEARD MY BOY BETO ,IS DOING A SHOW SEPT 20TH WITH LOWRIDER MAG ,IN PEUBLO , ITS SUPOSED TO BE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW FOR THE SHOW IN VEGAS .ODB PRODUCTIONS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 04:50 PM~12773706
> *HEARD MY BOY BETO ,IS DOING A SHOW SEPT 20TH WITH LOWRIDER MAG ,IN PEUBLO , ITS SUPOSED TO BE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW FOR THE SHOW IN VEGAS .ODB PRODUCTIONS
> *



ANY WORD ON WHERE AT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 02:33 PM~12772870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A CLEAN EL CO.........*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 03:50 PM~12773706
> *HEARD MY BOY BETO ,IS DOING A SHOW SEPT 20TH WITH LOWRIDER MAG ,IN PEUBLO , ITS SUPOSED TO BE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW FOR THE SHOW IN VEGAS .ODB PRODUCTIONS
> *


DAMN- SO NOW WE HAVE 2 SHOWS IN coloRadO that we getta qualify for vegas at-- Ill keep my fingers cROssed :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 02:33 PM~12772870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That grille be lookin super clean-- so clean it takes my attention fROm other things :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:30 PM~12774090
> *DAMN- SO NOW WE HAVE 2 SHOWS IN coloRadO that we getta qualify for vegas at--    Ill keep my fingers cROssed :biggrin:
> *



maybe me and ralph would make it to the hop since its only acROss town. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 04:32 PM~12774102
> *maybe me and ralph would make it to the hop since its only acROss town.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:36 PM~12774125
> *:biggrin:
> *



:dunno: never made it before so you never know


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:30 PM~12774090
> *DAMN- SO NOW WE HAVE 2 SHOWS IN coloRadO that we getta qualify for vegas at--    Ill keep my fingers cROssed :biggrin:
> *


HE SAYS ITS ON 100 PERCENT , JUST TALKED TO HIM ON THE PHONE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 04:38 PM~12774141
> *:dunno:  never made it before so you never know
> *



This year might be a little different for ya huh :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:40 PM~12774157
> *This year might be a little different for ya huh :dunno:
> *



yea it might be


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 04:40 PM~12774151
> *HE SAYS ITS ON 100 PERCENT , JUST TALKED TO HIM ON THE PHONE
> *


ITS LRM- so Im stilll gonna keep em cROssed.. Hopefully it will had an AD in the next LRM stating somethin about it


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:44 PM~12774192
> *ITS LRM- so Im stilll gonna keep em cROssed.. Hopefully it will had an AD in the next LRM stating somethin about it
> *


JUST HOLLA A BETO OUT THERE AND ASK HIM IF ITS ON.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 04:43 PM~12774185
> *yea it might be
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 05:45 PM~12774204
> *JUST HOLLA A BETO OUT THERE AND ASK HIM IF ITS ON.
> *



paul beto wants you to call him, im talkin to him on the phone now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 04:45 PM~12774204
> *JUST HOLLA A BETO OUT THERE AND ASK HIM IF ITS ON.
> *


BETO isnt who I doubt -- its LRM that dont give a fuc who loses what money. Im sure if its upto BETO- it will go down..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 05:46 PM~12774216
> *paul beto wants you to call him, im talkin to him on the phone now
> *


COO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 21 2009, 05:46 PM~12774216
> *paul beto wants you to call him, im talkin to him on the phone now
> *


ON THE PHONE NOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THERES ALOT OF WINKIN GOIN ON- yall need to cut that shit out :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ,ITS ON 100 PERCENT ,HE GAVE ME THE OK TO PUT IT OUT ,AND SPREAD THE WORD HES COMING TO ALB TO RAP TO ME ABOUT DOING SOME PROMOTING ,ITS GONNA HAPPEN .


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 05:04 PM~12774386
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE ,ITS ON 100 PERCENT ,HE GAVE ME THE OK TO PUT IT OUT ,AND SPREAD THE WORD HES COMING TO ALB TO RAP TO ME ABOUT DOING SOME PROMOTING ,ITS GONNA HAPPEN .
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*HERE IS WHAT BROUGHT THE PLANE DOWN IN THE HUDSON RIVER*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 02:31 PM~12772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT REALLY LIKE THE COLOR :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 02:31 PM~12772850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fes is this the Elco that's at the pawn shop on Chelton and Academy all the time?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 01:47 PM~12771780
> *same time on that post huh :biggrin:
> *


Yea. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SUP GOOD TIMERS AND COLORADO HOPE EVERYONES DOING GOOD TODAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 05:32 PM~12774101
> *That grille be lookin super clean-- so clean it takes my attention fROm other things  :biggrin:
> *


other things like what??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 21 2009, 06:45 PM~12774812
> *Hey Fes is this the Elco that's at the pawn shop on Chelton and Academy all the time?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 04:40 PM~12774151
> *HE SAYS ITS ON 100 PERCENT , JUST TALKED TO HIM ON THE PHONE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 21 2009, 04:50 PM~12773706
> *HEARD MY BOY BETO ,IS DOING A SHOW SEPT 20TH WITH LOWRIDER MAG ,IN PEUBLO , ITS SUPOSED TO BE THE LAST QUALIFYING SHOW FOR THE SHOW IN VEGAS .ODB PRODUCTIONS
> *


Good Shit... and I don't really care about the LRM part, itz jus' good to hear we have another show in the works period!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 06:15 PM~12775161
> *:yes:
> *


Looks better since he took off those big ass rims ,now you gotta talk him into takin off those big ass whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 21 2009, 07:23 PM~12775236
> *Looks better since he took off those big ass rims ,now you gotta talk him into takin off those big ass whitewalls :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! :biggrin: He from Cali too, he should know better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 21 2009, 06:14 PM~12775155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 06:22 PM~12775229
> *Good Shit... and I don't really care about the LRM part, itz jus' good to hear we have another show in the works period!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I was only carin about the LRM part cause it gives us another chance to qualify for Vegas- especialy if were not ready for the Denver show-- WIHTOUT HAVIN TO LEAVE STATE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:21 PM~12775769
> *:dunno:
> :0
> :yes:
> *


I got you now!!! :roflmao: duh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:23 PM~12775783
> *I was only carin about the LRM part cause it gives us another chance to qualify for Vegas- especialy if were not ready for the Denver show-- WIHTOUT HAVIN TO LEAVE STATE :biggrin:
> *


Well yeah itz a good thing itz a LRM sanctioned show but even if it wasn't it would be cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Swiph... my girl was about to buy me some Jordan retro 3's at the mall jus' earlier and the only size they had was 9 1/2's!!! I was pissed!!! :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:34 PM~12775919
> *Swiph... my girl was about to buy me some Jordan retro 3's at the mall jus' earlier and the only size they had was 9 1/2's!!! I was pissed!!! :angry:
> *


what size AFs do you wear??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:36 PM~12775945
> *what size AFs do you wear??
> *


11 1/2 on the white on white's but the rest 12's... don't ask me why!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:29 PM~12775859
> *I got you now!!!  :roflmao: duh!!!
> *




:buttkick: 






:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:48 PM~12776095
> *:buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know it took me a while to figure out!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:43 PM~12776037
> *11 1/2 on the white on white's but the rest 12's... don't ask me why!!!
> *


I was jus checcin cause the jordans always run way funny- thought they might have been close enough to fit :biggrin: 

What color were they


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:49 PM~12776109
> *:biggrin: I know it took me a while to figure out!!!
> *


stop kiddin with me Fes :angry: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:49 PM~12776111
> *I was jus checcin cause the jordans always run way funny- thought they might have been close enough to fit :biggrin:
> 
> What color were they
> *


The black ones wit' the gray tongue...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 07:52 PM~12776157
> *The black ones wit' the gray tongue...
> *




SHIT- what mall were those at
:around: 










:biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 08:59 PM~12776244
> *SHIT- what mall were those at
> :around:
> :biggrin:
> *


Citadel


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 08:20 PM~12776550
> *Citadel
> *


HOW MUCH- can you Fed EX em to me :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN YOU GUYS KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2009, 09:24 PM~12777562
> *DAMN YOU GUYS KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP
> *


You know how we do it in THE MILE HIGH *****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 09:36 PM~12776793
> *HOW MUCH- can you Fed EX em to me :biggrin:
> *


they we're $99.99 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 10:00 PM~12778151
> *they we're $99.99 :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU FUCCIN SERIOUS-- damn homie-- Id buy those jus to put em on my shelf :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 11:18 PM~12778405
> *ARE YOU FUCCIN SERIOUS-- damn homie-- Id buy those jus to put em on my shelf :biggrin:
> *


He told me that he's had them for months and they weren't sellin' and all of a sudden it jus' picked up!!! :dunno: That shows you I've barely been at the mall... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM~12778450
> *He told me that he's had them for months and they weren't sellin' and all of a sudden it jus' picked up!!!  :dunno: That shows you I've barely been at the mall...  :biggrin:
> *


YA- retROs be poppin up in random spots-- I use to get messages all the time on my myspace bout em cause my first line use to say
"
RETRO JORDAN FANATIC-- WILL PAY FINDER FEES"
:biggrin: 


But I changed it like in July to save money


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 11:43 PM~12778714
> *YA- retROs be poppin up in random spots-- I use to get messages all the time on my myspace bout em cause my first line use to say
> "
> RETRO JORDAN FANATIC-- WILL PAY FINDER FEES"
> ...


Hell you probably had peeps goin' out jus' to look for them to get their finder's fees


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 10:46 PM~12778753
> *Hell you probably had peeps goin' out jus' to look for them to get their finder's fees
> *


My sisters friend was in a little town in SC once and called my sister to tell her bout some 5s for me- but they didnt have em in my size. my Military Blue 4s came fROm a homie in North caROlina- he found em in a mall in Durham :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:02 AM~12778907
> *My sisters friend was in a little town in SC once and called my sister to tell her bout some 5s for me- but they didnt have em in my size. my Military Blue 4s came fROm a homie in North caROlina- he found em in a mall in Durham :biggrin:
> *


Yea you would think they would have a gang of J's in N.C.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up everyone...Where'd evrybody go??? :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 11:13 PM~12779010
> *Yea you would think they would have a gang of J's in N.C.
> *


THey have more J fans than Js themselves-- so they be gone damn near before they hit the shelf :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2009, 12:18 AM~12779045
> *Wuz up everyone...Where'd evrybody go??? :dunno:
> *


Whutz Good playa??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:23 AM~12779091
> *THey have more J fans than Js themselves-- so they be gone damn near before they hit the shelf :angry:
> *


yeah datz true


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 21 2009, 11:18 PM~12779045
> *Wuz up everyone...Where'd evrybody go??? :dunno:
> *


Im always creepin by closely  






















:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove

what up pRezO- I SEE YOU *****-- LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- I jus had to post this- and I dont care who thinks what :biggrin: 

OK- anyways- usualy I do my chiccen wings on the grille-- but tonight I didnt wanna wait for the charcoal - SO I decided to start em off in this electric skillet thing I got by boiling them in a grip of valentina sauce-- with alot of garlic and the LEMON OLD BAY seasoning-- for like 30 min. Then I took em out and baked em in the oven for about another 30 min- and damn thes muthafuccas were jus fallin off the bones and tasting so fuccin good-- I think Im gonna choose this method over the grille next time as well :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 11:48 PM~12779333
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Just catching up bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 21 2009, 11:52 PM~12779355
> *DAMN- I jus had to post this- and I dont care who thinks what :biggrin:
> 
> OK- anyways- usualy I do my chiccen wings on the grille-- but tonight I didnt wanna wait for the charcoal - SO I decided to start em off in this electric skillet thing I got by boiling them in a grip of valentina sauce-- with alot of garlic and the LEMON OLD BAY seasoning--  for like 30 min. Then I took em out and baked em in the oven for about another 30 min- and damn thes muthafuccas were jus fallin off the bones and tasting so fuccin good-- I think Im gonna choose this method over the grille next time as well :biggrin:
> *


*Calmate Emeril! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 12:00 AM~12779406
> *Calmate Emeril! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


calm down WHAT???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 12:00 AM~12779402
> *Just catching up bROther!
> *



SO- did you? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:08 AM~12779466
> *calm down WHAT???
> *


http://www.emerils.com/multimedia/?l=524#id=album-19&num=1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:10 AM~12779473
> *SO- did you? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 12:12 AM~12779481
> *http://www.emerils.com/multimedia/?l=524#id=album-19&num=1
> *


I do my own thing ***** :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 07:35 AM~12780243
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



goodmorning RenzO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:52 AM~12779355
> *DAMN- I jus had to post this- and I dont care who thinks what :biggrin:
> 
> OK- anyways- usualy I do my chiccen wings on the grille-- but tonight I didnt wanna wait for the charcoal - SO I decided to start em off in this electric skillet thing I got by boiling them in a grip of valentina sauce-- with alot of garlic and the LEMON OLD BAY seasoning--  for like 30 min. Then I took em out and baked em in the oven for about another 30 min- and damn thes muthafuccas were jus fallin off the bones and tasting so fuccin good-- I think Im gonna choose this method over the grille next time as well :biggrin:
> *




So basically, what would've taken 20 minutes to wait for the charcoals, took you an hour instead? :loco:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, GOODTIMESROY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup peeps!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:52 AM~12779355
> *DAMN- I jus had to post this- and I dont care who thinks what :biggrin:
> 
> OK- anyways- usualy I do my chiccen wings on the grille-- but tonight I didnt wanna wait for the charcoal - SO I decided to start em off in this electric skillet thing I got by boiling them in a grip of valentina sauce-- with alot of garlic and the LEMON OLD BAY seasoning--  for like 30 min. Then I took em out and baked em in the oven for about another 30 min- and damn thes muthafuccas were jus fallin off the bones and tasting so fuccin good-- I think Im gonna choose this method over the grille next time as well :biggrin:
> *


You gonna have ur own TV show "Cooking wit' Swiphstyles"... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 22 2009, 08:18 AM~12780617
> *So basically, what would've taken 20 minutes to wait for the charcoals, took you an hour instead?  :loco:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 22 2009, 08:33 AM~12780687
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> ...


What up Chuckster,just getting ready to throw a cruise again....Hitting up Pueblo Y Canon City today.Suppose to be a nice ass day figured I'd take advantage


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 01:00 AM~12779406
> *Calmate Emeril! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up peoples.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 22 2009, 08:18 AM~12780617
> *So basically, what would've taken 20 minutes to wait for the charcoals, took you an hour instead?  :loco:
> *


YA-- its kinda funny it turned out that way-- but it would have been 20min to wait for charcolas to GET READY-- then another 20 min ATLEAST to cook--- BUT O WAIT-- dont let me forget about the time it would have taken me to hop on the Schwinn and ride over to the store to get it :uh: 
:biggrin:

Besides- as I was cookin my chiccen I was grubbin some carnitas fROm earlier in the day :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2009, 09:13 AM~12780921
> *You gonna have ur own TV show "Cooking wit' Swiphstyles"...  :biggrin:
> *


BBQ class will be this weekend-- do you want me to reserve you a spot :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:24 AM~12781366
> *What up Chuckster,just getting ready to throw a cruise again....Hitting up Pueblo Y Canon City today.Suppose to be a nice ass day figured I'd take advantage
> *


*THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT....ENJOY THAT WEATHER WHEN YOU CAN OUT THERE HOMIE....SHIT ITS STILL SUMMER OUT HERE IN SUR CALIFAS....GOTTA LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 12:24 PM~12782410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WEDO- this one jus aint funny. OUT of all the pics you have posted of funny shit-- this is at the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

NOW THIS- THIS IS A FUNNY PIC RIGHT HERE-- since speakin bout flames


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 01:48 PM~12782620
> *WEDO- this one jus aint funny. OUT of all the pics you have posted of funny shit-- this is at the bottom :biggrin:
> *



ok let me try this one. if you dont laugh at this one then we just got two different scences of humor cause this shit fuccs me up bad and hurts my stomach every time i see it.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

or this one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 01:06 PM~12782797
> *ok let me try this one. if you dont laugh at this one then we just got two different scences of humor cause this shit fuccs me up bad and hurts my stomach every time i see it.
> 
> 
> ...



NAW_ this one has me ROllin hard. I would be laughin my ass off to see this in a club :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 01:10 PM~12782845
> *or this one
> 
> 
> ...



and this one has me laughin so hard I watch it like 10 fuccin times every time I see it. I mean this old man is funny as a muthafucca- and the girl is so damn suprised-- shes like what the fuc --LOL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 12:14 AM~12779495
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*DAMN PERRO THE "KING OF CO".................*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swiph, i posted that question here

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi...post/last/#LAST

hopefully they should be able to tell us what will swap out.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 01:10 PM~12782845
> *or this one
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT SHIT IS FUNNY ESE............* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 02:22 PM~12783505
> *Swiph, i posted that question here
> 
> http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi...post/last/#LAST
> ...



you can use any of the things you mentioned in the PM..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 22 2009, 02:28 PM~12783550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IY BUEY...........IF I TAKE ONE MORE DRINK ..........* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 02:10 PM~12782845
> *or this one
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Which 64 is being called king....The vert or the Hopper? :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 01:10 PM~12782845
> *or this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 22 2009, 02:28 PM~12783550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 05:38 PM~12784729
> *hno:
> *



Thats why I stay away fROm patROn


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

HEY GUYS I KNOW U GUYS ROLL HARD! ROLLERZ ONLY RIGHT BUT CAR AND BIKE CLUBS ASIDE ALL I SEE ON THE BIKE CLUB TOPICS IS FOOLS FROM CALI AND TEXAS!! PLEASE HELP WHAT WE REPRESNT FROM THE 307-970-303-AND THE FUCKIN 719 PLEASE REP WHAT WE GOT FOR BIKES IN OUR AREA NO MATTER WHAT CLUB U IN!1 THANKZ


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 03:10 PM~12782845
> *or this one
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!!! I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE SHE HAD HER TITS OUT TILL AFTER 10-15 TIME OF WATCHING!!!

OLD MAN GOT BALLS!!


*HEY COLORADO WE'RE HAVING A SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE, ANYONE INTERESTED!!*



CCF SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE #2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 07:09 PM~12786236
> *HEY GUYS I KNOW U GUYS ROLL HARD! ROLLERZ ONLY RIGHT  BUT CAR AND BIKE CLUBS ASIDE ALL I SEE ON THE BIKE CLUB TOPICS IS FOOLS FROM CALI AND TEXAS!! PLEASE HELP WHAT WE REPRESNT FROM THE 307-970-303-AND THE FUCKIN 719 PLEASE REP WHAT WE GOT FOR BIKES IN OUR AREA NO MATTER WHAT CLUB U IN!1 THANKZ
> *


Ive posted in a few topics but here ya go homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 08:16 PM~12786332
> *Ive posted in a few topics but here ya go homie
> 
> 
> ...



What up Swiph. That trike is hot as fucc except for the color. We gonna hafta build my boys some bikes next summer :cheesy:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

ive been workin on my 8 year old bike heres a sneek peek on a seat poan and front fender it will be candy tangerine with 3-d word straight from kandy shop kustoms san antonio tx! let me know if u guys need any mural work i get that shit hella cheap for the kids


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 08:09 PM~12786236
> *HEY GUYS I KNOW U GUYS ROLL HARD! ROLLERZ ONLY RIGHT  BUT CAR AND BIKE CLUBS ASIDE ALL I SEE ON THE BIKE CLUB TOPICS IS FOOLS FROM CALI AND TEXAS!! PLEASE HELP WHAT WE REPRESNT FROM THE 307-970-303-AND THE FUCKIN 719 PLEASE REP WHAT WE GOT FOR BIKES IN OUR AREA NO MATTER WHAT CLUB U IN!1 THANKZ
> *



where you fROm


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

from d town but livin a bit north tryin to keep the movement alive!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *AllHustle NoLove*, RO4LIFE 719, maddhopper

whats up buddy


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/tya...nt=bikes001.flv


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s157.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/tyayo719/bikes001.flv"></embed>


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

photo buckit suks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 07:58 PM~12786786
> *What up Swiph. That trike is hot as fucc except for the color. We gonna hafta build my boys some bikes next summer :cheesy:
> *


ITS A DEEP KANDY MAGENTA-- ITS NOT DEAD AT ALL *****


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 08:37 PM~12787302
> *from d town  but livin  a bit north tryin to keep the movement alive!!!!
> *



whats a BIT north of Denver? where abouts?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

20m mins north of frt collins, wyoming!!!! but i usetd to stay in the plaza in rocky a lil bit has changed but the dream is still alive


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

Heres a pic of my 76 monte. Its gonna start getting things done to it.


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SO CO!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYBODY WANNA GET ON A SUPERBOWL BOARD ITS $1O A SQUARE PAYOUT IS - $200 A QUARTER $400 FINAL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You ******* need to learn how to post links :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Jan 22 2009, 09:14 PM~12787783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This one eats up all the tROphy's :biggrin: *


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 09:15 PM~12787796
> *You ******* need to learn how to post links :biggrin:
> *


what do i copy in photo buckit so that the image or vid shows up


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

SHIT WHAT ABOUT THIS? COMIN STRIGHT OUTTA KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS !!!!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

i heard dragon lowriders isnt open any more who supplys denver wit bike parts


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I would like to know where to get alot of bike parts out of springs ,pueblo or denver . Its time to build my 6 year old a 16 inch schwinn that i have hes excited and i'm really wanting to get him involved when i go to the shows. He already likes to hit the switch


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

SCHWINN 66 ON THE LOW BIKE TOPIC HE HOOKS THAT SHIT UP WAY CHEAPER!!!AND TONY O ROLLERZ ONLY DOES ALL FACED PARTS, ENGRAVING FRAME MODS AND EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

TNT METAL WORKS FOR ALL UR KUSTOM NEEDS FROM GRILLS TO BIKE PARTS HIT UM UP!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 10:32 PM~12788048
> *TNT METAL WORKS FOR ALL UR KUSTOM NEEDS FROM GRILLS TO BIKE PARTS HIT UM UP!!!!!
> *


Where is it located at ?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

TOMBSTONE AZ BIT HE IS ROLLERZ ONLY AND IS THE BEST PRICED AROUND!!!!! WITH QUALITY AND PRICED!!!! OR LOOK UP 66 SCHWINN HE HAS A 100 ORIG=INAL SCWINNS LOCATED IN DENVER!!! VERY GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAl with!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 09:30 PM~12788025
> *SCHWINN 66 ON THE LOW BIKE TOPIC HE HOOKS THAT SHIT UP WAY CHEAPER!!!AND TONY O ROLLERZ ONLY  DOES ALL FACED PARTS, ENGRAVING FRAME MODS AND EVERYTHING ELSE*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Jan 22 2009, 10:13 PM~12787767
> *Heres a pic of my 76 monte. Its gonna start getting things done to it.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those monte's can't wait to see it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thinking about getting rid of the cutlass the way it sits now unfinished 75% done thoughif not more. I'm looking for a clean 2 door impala in good shape


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 09:36 PM~12788108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2009, 11:15 PM~12789380
> *Thinking about getting rid of the cutlass the way it sits now unfinished 75% done thoughif not more. I'm looking for a clean 2 door impala in good shape
> *


DAMN- you gonna sell the cutty huh-- thats wildness


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:wave: COLORADO... :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 10:01 PM~12787603
> *ITS A DEEP KANDY MAGENTA-- ITS NOT DEAD AT ALL *****
> *


 Whatever you gotta tell yourself to make you feel better cuzzin!  
either way its dope as fucc and if either of my boys want a candy red bike thats what daddys gonna get em. Ill be damn if i raise them up with the same gang bangin ass mentality as me!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 22 2009, 10:36 PM~12788108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up East side! Damn i thought once i got this ride going i was gonna start seeing more of you (no ****) we gotta get together and kicc it primo!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 11:42 PM~12789622
> *Whatever you gotta tell yourself to make you feel better cuzzin!
> either way its dope as fucc and if either of my boys want a candy red bike thats what daddys gonna get em. Ill be damn if i raise them up with the same gang bangin ass mentality as me!
> *


I picced out the paint- and painted it in my shop-- I know what it is smart guy :biggrin: 

and ya- dont raise em the same thats for sure. If Azzie would have wanted RED- it would have been red- but she wanted a dark pink


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 12:51 AM~12789684
> *I picced out the paint- and painted it in my shop-- I know what it is smart guy :biggrin:
> 
> and ya- dont raise em the same thats for sure. If Azzie would have wanted RED- it would have been red- but she wanted a dark pink
> *



True that. Im with Obama its time for a change. But anyway wasent we already gonna buy a cutty chassis to use the rear end? I thought that was the plan. If so then we already have that priced right?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 PM~12789727
> *True that. Im with Obama its time for a change. But anyway wasent we already gonna buy a cutty chassis to use the rear end? I thought that was the plan. If so then we already have that priced right?
> *


theres a big difference between puttin a cutty rear end under a car-- and puttin a full cutty chassis under the car..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 01:05 AM~12789779
> *theres a big difference between puttin a cutty rear end under a car-- and puttin a full cutty chassis under the car..
> *


Right i understand that. Im not talking about labor charges. we can do that on pm or at the meeting but the price of the chassis that you gave me that we were gonna take the rear end of shouldent change right? Or was you just buying the rear end and not the full frame?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 23 2009, 12:08 AM~12789795
> *Right i understand that. Im not talking about labor charges. we can do that on pm or at the meeting but the price of the chassis that you gave me that we were gonna take the rear end of shouldent change right? Or was you just buying the rear end and not the full frame?
> *


we only needed the axle before- now we need the whole chassis. but lets get to the PMs- try and save this secret while we can :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

my bad cuzzin i keep forgetting that in this low ride community yall are secretive like a mug!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

my bad cuzzin i keep forgetting that in this low ride community yall are secretive like a mug! And since i am now officially apart i gotta zip it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 23 2009, 12:15 AM~12789831
> *my bad cuzzin i keep forgetting that in this low ride community yall are secretive like a mug!
> *


SWIPHSTYLES
U................ E
P.................C
E.................R
R.................E
...................T
...................I
...................V
....................E


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2009, 12:15 AM~12789380
> *Thinking about getting rid of the cutlass the way it sits now unfinished 75% done thoughif not more. I'm looking for a clean 2 door impala in good shape
> *


put it in the forsale section you might get a trade homie good luck on what you do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN this is a sic 1.. Its not a lowrider- but a bad ass ride for sure
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/993494853.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 02:45 AM~12790103
> *DAMN this is a sic 1.. Its not a lowrider- but a bad ass ride for sure
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/993494853.html
> *


that fucker is bad


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2009, 01:46 AM~12790108
> *that fucker is bad
> *


no doubt huh. Id mob that bitch and all 502 cubic inches like a king :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 02:50 AM~12790126
> *no doubt huh. Id mob that bitch and all 502 cubic inches like a king :biggrin:
> *


That ride you have posted for sale looks damn good should go quick


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2009, 01:54 AM~12790134
> *That ride you have posted for sale looks damn good should go quick
> *


YA- im hopin so-- thats why I put it for 5grand- I dont wanna play around and waste time.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 22 2009, 12:41 PM~12782053
> *BBQ class will be this weekend-- do you want me to reserve you a spot :biggrin:
> *


Let me check my schedule... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 22 2009, 08:10 PM~12786250
> *WTF!!!! I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE SHE HAD HER TITS OUT TILL AFTER 10-15 TIME OF WATCHING!!!
> 
> OLD MAN GOT BALLS!!
> ...


Whut Up Jas!!! How you been bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO..........Its Friday


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 23 2009, 12:04 AM~12789770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD CO RIDAZ? I SEE YOU CHUCK.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP FES?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:30 AM~12790682
> *WHATS GOOD CO RIDAZ? I SEE YOU CHUCK.
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:31 AM~12790686
> *WHAT UP FES?
> *


Whutz Good Chris???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 23 2009, 07:32 AM~12790689
> *:wave:
> *


I TALKED TO MY BROTHER THE OTHER DAY AND HE SAID THAT YOU GUYS MIGHT MAKE IT TO THE PICNIC?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 07:34 AM~12790697
> *Whutz Good Chris???
> *


CHILLIN', I'M ABOUT TO START ANOTHER NIGHT SHIFT TONITE. WHEN WE GONNA HOOK UP?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:35 AM~12790706
> *CHILLIN', I'M ABOUT TO START ANOTHER NIGHT SHIFT TONITE. WHEN WE GONNA HOOK UP?
> *


whenever bro... im working tonight till about 8:30...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:34 AM~12790703
> *I TALKED TO MY BROTHER THE OTHER DAY AND HE SAID THAT YOU GUYS MIGHT MAKE IT TO THE PICNIC?
> *


yea we should be there, we didnt miss any event last year :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 07:36 AM~12790713
> *whenever bro... im working tonight till about 8:30...
> *


I WILL BE HALFWAY THROUGH MY SHIFT WHEN YOU FINISH. BUT WE WILL GET SOMETHING GOING SOON. DID YOU GET A CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTOR YET?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 23 2009, 07:38 AM~12790725
> *yea we should be there, we didnt miss any event last year :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD, I HOPE ITS A DECENT TURN OUT.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:47 AM~12790792
> *THATS GOOD, I HOPE ITS A DECENT TURN OUT.
> *



it should definetly be a good turnout! just keep telling people about it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 23 2009, 07:50 AM~12790805
> *it should definetly be a good turnout! just keep telling people about it
> *


DO YOU WANT TO MEET UP SUNDAY MORNING FOR THOSE PARTS?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 08:46 AM~12790788
> *I WILL BE HALFWAY THROUGH MY SHIFT WHEN YOU FINISH. BUT WE WILL GET SOMETHING GOING SOON. DID YOU GET A CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTOR YET?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 11:34 AM~12792117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pueblo cops suck ass,I got pulled over twice yesterday :angry: 
For no damn front plate in Pueblo then no seat belt in Pueblo west,at least I didn't get ticketed  
Canon City cops didn't even mess with me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2009, 06:33 AM~12790475
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!! :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got them Roll'n vol. 12's if anybody wants one let me know...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, fesboogie, AllHustle NoLove


what up pRezO-- what up Fes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 11:34 AM~12792758
> *Got them Roll'n vol. 12's if anybody wants one let me know...
> *


fuc ya I want one-- its never to late for a CHRISTmas present :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 11:34 AM~12792117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Roy.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, thirtymax

WHat up Max-- whats good wit ya



http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/998321157.html


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 10:34 AM~12792117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD DOGGIE.......*


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 10:34 AM~12792117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that in canon or springs or pueblo but hell yeah pueblo cops do suck theyll pull you over for little shit like that here in canon we went since halloween to about two weeks ago driving on hot plates and they didnt even pull us over the only reason theyll pull you over is to look at your low cuz they probably never seen one here in canon


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 12:20 PM~12793206
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, thirtymax
> 
> ...


i dont like the 67's i like the 65 impalas thats my favorite year of the impala the 67 looks like it be a hot rod or something


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 23 2009, 01:22 PM~12793734
> *i dont like the 67's i like the 65 impalas thats my favorite year of the impala the 67 looks like it be a hot rod or something
> *



THat car is worth a thousand bux quic-- toss a $500 motor and tranny in it - reinforce it- then make it a hopper-- that what this car should have happe. I


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 12:21 PM~12792621
> *Pueblo cops suck ass,I got pulled over twice yesterday :angry:
> For no damn front plate in Pueblo then no seat belt in Pueblo west,at least I didn't get ticketed
> Canon City cops didn't even mess with me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 01:28 PM~12793785
> *THat car is worth a thousand bux quic-- toss a $500 motor and tranny in it - reinforce it- then make it a hopper-- that what this car should have happe. I
> *


yeah i dont see how people could spend like 8 housand dollars on a hopper when you can find a car like this for a thousand and just put in a motor and tranny and some bad ass hydros and your set to go


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 23 2009, 01:39 PM~12793886
> *yeah i dont see how people could spend like 8 housand dollars on a hopper when you can find a car like this for a thousand and just put in a motor and tranny and some bad ass hydros and your set to go
> *


Because it takes more than that and you are gonna be in it 8grand by the time its ready to Hop


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 01:41 PM~12793908
> *Because it takes more than that and you are gonna be in it 8grand by the time its ready to Hop
> *


damn i would never hop anything that costs me more then 4 grand but some poeple got that kind of money i dont


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 01:28 PM~12793785
> *THat car is worth a thousand bux quic-- toss a $500 motor and tranny in it - reinforce it- then make it a hopper-- that what this car should have happe. I
> *


if i am not mistaken, that 67 of Max's is reinforced already Swiph.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2009, 02:25 PM~12794330
> *if i am not mistaken, that 67 of Max's is reinforced already Swiph.
> *



Ya- but not fully wrapped and upto par for BIG INCHES  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 12:20 PM~12793206
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, thirtymax
> 
> ...


hay what's up sorry jus seen it. sold it today


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 23 2009, 11:21 AM~12792621
> *Pueblo cops suck ass,I got pulled over twice yesterday :angry:
> For no damn front plate in Pueblo then no seat belt in Pueblo west,at least I didn't get ticketed
> Canon City cops didn't even mess with me
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT.  COULD RUIN YOUR DAY BUT DONT HATE ALL POLICE :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 23 2009, 12:14 PM~12793151
> *Nice pic Roy.
> *


X2 car looks real nice Roy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 23 2009, 07:46 PM~12797179
> *hay what's up sorry jus seen it. sold it today
> *


I couldnt believe it hadnt sold yet-- I was trippin.. where did it end up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 08:12 PM~12797413
> *I couldnt believe it hadnt sold yet-- I was trippin.. where did it end up
> *


near you Gillcrest


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry things didnt work out on the 67 Max. i tried


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 24 2009, 12:26 AM~12799413
> *sorry things didnt work out on the 67 Max. i tried
> *


Cool thanks how r the rims  :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 24 2009, 12:57 AM~12799618
> *Cool thanks how r the rims   :thumbsup:
> *


they are perfect :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

found these in the random picture post there probably already posted in here though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS............KEEP REPEN IN THE BIG CO!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus some random pics that I like to bump this topic









This guy took some good pics




































This pic is so so so sic
http://images.lowridermagazine.com/editori...la+front_up.jpg[/img]

I bet this fuccer looks sic mobbin- top up or down
















Gotta love some ace dROps








http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n168/ve...10699203444.jpg[/img]


I love lacs like thes-- and look at that 62 in the bac gROund :cheesy: 









THis is one of my favorite Boxes right here










Im gonna see what else I can find to keep bumpin this DEAD ASS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- im busy as fuc today- and still find time to bump our topic- whats up with yall today. :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up CO!!! Nice pics homies???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*I JUST SOLD THE BOULEVARD BULLY*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 24 2009, 10:26 AM~12801032
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMERS............KEEP REPEN IN THE BIG CO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CO lowridin'!!! Luv this pic... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 06:39 PM~12804167
> *I JUST SOLD THE BOULEVARD BULLY
> *


Congrats!!! Where is it goin'???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2009, 06:41 PM~12804176
> *Congrats!!! Where is it goin'???
> *


It's in Denver they took it like 5 minutes ago


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 02:57 PM~12802842
> *Jus some random pics that I like to bump this topic
> 
> 
> ...











did you see the Elco in the back??? :wow: the box is sick though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 06:42 PM~12804179
> *It's in Denver they took it like 5 minutes ago
> *


Thatz cool!!! Stayin' in CO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:39 PM~12804167
> *Congratulations L Dawg!
> Persistance paid off :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey did any of yous see this craigslist add its up in denver
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1003769203.html


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 24 2009, 06:19 PM~12804425
> *hey did any of yous see this craigslist add its up in denver
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1003769203.html
> *


itd make a good parts car


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Jan 24 2009, 06:19 PM~12804425
> *hey did any of yous see this craigslist add its up in denver
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1003769203.html
> *



YA- its a biscayn. nothin special-- but would make a great hopper :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:39 PM~12804167
> *I JUST SOLD THE BOULEVARD BULLY
> *


CONGRADULATIONS HOMIE--- I hope you got waht you truly wanted for it..
Who ended up with it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Swiph you get them pics i sent?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 12:44 PM~12792837
> *fuc ya I want one-- its never to late for a CHRISTmas present  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 24 2009, 06:38 PM~12804563
> *Swiph you get them pics i sent?
> *


Yes i did *****


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2009, 06:39 PM~12804569
> *:biggrin:
> *



:dunno: 




:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 07:40 PM~12804571
> *Yes i did *****
> *



cool!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 24 2009, 06:49 PM~12804226
> *Congratulations L Dawg!
> Persistance paid off :biggrin:
> *


It's 59 time now homie but it's gonna be a slow build up but well worth it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 07:24 PM~12804455
> *CONGRADULATIONS HOMIE--- I hope you got waht you truly wanted for it..
> Who ended up with it
> *


I did and the guys name was Ray he's a colored dude with gold teeth and long hair big guy kind of looks like e-40 really cool dude


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 06:49 PM~12804624
> *I did and the guys name was Ray he's a colored dude with gold teeth and long hair big guy kind of looks like e-40 really cool dude
> *


Damn I know it was MLK day the other day-- but you dont have to use the word COLORED :biggrin: 

Hope he takes care of it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:39 PM~12804167
> *I JUST SOLD THE BOULEVARD BULLY
> *


congrats homie it's sad to know the cars gone but when I get to your house in a hour I know your going to have all the beer :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here is a thROwback of RO representing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyiFwgbdyv0*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO4LIFE 719*


*What's good ******!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 24 2009, 08:46 PM~12805063
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719
> What's good ******!
> *



leaving the house call me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 07:50 PM~12804641
> *Damn I know it was MLK day the other day-- but you dont have to use the word COLORED  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope he takes care of it
> *


Fo' Real!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 24 2009, 08:45 PM~12805052
> *Here is a thROwback of RO representing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyiFwgbdyv0
> *


Bobby looks like he's on crack during this video!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2009, 09:05 PM~12805675
> *Bobby looks like he's on crack during this video!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Ive always thought him and JA look like they could be bROthers- FOR REALS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey CO, whats the good word? i chopped it up with Gasper last night and he told me that his show(Colorado Springs Cinco Show)@Memorial Park will be on May 3rd. he will be getting fliers out real soon. as soon as i get one i will post it up here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 24 2009, 11:51 PM~12806491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So did you get rid of the fleetwood and buy this back??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 25 2009, 03:28 AM~12807510
> *hey CO, whats the good word? i chopped it up with Gasper last night and he told me that his show(Colorado Springs Cinco Show)@Memorial Park will be on May 3rd. he will be getting fliers out real soon. as soon as i get one i will post it up here.
> *


They moved it back to May??? Thatz cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! It don't stop...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 09:28 AM~12807974
> *Whats good Fes?
> *


Chillin' tryin' to finish the couple of pieces on the top of this frame today, so we can flip it over this afternoon and finish the couple of pieces in the bottom I need to do!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

two tightest cutty's in the hop game!!! my personal opinion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2009, 09:36 AM~12808010
> *Chillin' tryin' to finish the couple of pieces on the top of this frame today, so we can flip it over this afternoon and finish the couple of pieces in the bottom I need to do!!!
> *


don't be stash post up some build up pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 09:46 AM~12808059
> *don't be stash post up some build up pics
> *


 :biggrin: I will jus' got to do a couple of things!!! :biggrin: I barely take pics though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 06:50 PM~12804641
> *Damn I know it was MLK day the other day-- but you dont have to use the word COLORED  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope he takes care of it
> *


 :roflmao: WHATS UP LARRY MISSED YOUR CALL, UTAH RIDERS WAS HAVING A MEETING IN SALTLAKE. WOW THE RIDE IS GONE I CANT EVEN IMAGINE HOW FAR THAT 59 WILL GO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2009, 11:30 AM~12808557
> *:roflmao: WHATS UP LARRY MISSED YOUR CALL, UTAH RIDERS WAS HAVING A MEETING IN SALTLAKE. WOW THE RIDE IS GONE I CANT EVEN IMAGINE HOW FAR THAT 59 WILL GO
> *


Hopefully the 59 will get me to like you say grown man status


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:36 AM~12808579
> *Hopefully the 59 will get me to like you say grown man status
> *


*SO EL CO IS GONE HA LARRY.....WELL HOMIE I KNOW THAT 59 IS NEXT IN THE LINE UP AND BY THE WORK DONE ON THAT EL CO I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT THAT CHEVY IMPALA IS GONNA LOOK LIKE, GOD LUCK HOMIE AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING FROM THE WEST COAST HIT A HOMIE UP!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the look I'm going for except for a small twist or so but pretty much OG is how I'm gonna roll.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2009, 08:37 AM~12808018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THEM BICTHES ARE CLEAN HOMIE..........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Larry,Nice to see you finally got rid of the Elco homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 11:40 AM~12808597
> *SO EL CO IS GONE HA LARRY.....WELL HOMIE I KNOW THAT 59 IS NEXT IN THE LINE UP AND BY THE WORK DONE ON THAT EL CO I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT THAT CHEVY IMPALA IS GONNA LOOK LIKE, GOD LUCK HOMIE AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING FROM THE WEST COAST HIT A HOMIE UP!!! :thumbsup:
> *


The 59 is definately high on my list and its gonna be way more classy than that elco and I will hit you up if I need anything


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 07:48 AM~12807833
> *So did you get rid of the fleetwood and buy this back??
> *


*SOMTHING LIKE THAT.......GETTING HER READY FOR PAINT AND LOTION!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 10:42 AM~12808609
> *Congrats Larry,Nice to see you finally got rid of the Elco homie
> *


*WHEN ARE YOU GONNA BE READY TO GET RID OF THE RAG FOO, I WANT BOTH!!!!...JK FUCKER HOPE ALL WENT WELL AT THE MEETING!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:42 AM~12808609
> *Congrats Larry,Nice to see you finally got rid of the Elco homie
> *


I had too the 59 looked sad and I need to step up my game and street game so full frame off here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:43 AM~12808611
> *The 59 is definately high on my list and its gonna be way more classy than that elco and I will hit you up if I need anything
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMEBOY!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 11:43 AM~12808612
> *SOMTHING LIKE THAT.......GETTING HER READY FOR PAINT AND LOTION!!!
> *


Hell yeah can't wait to see it, it's gonna be nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 10:44 AM~12808618
> *WHEN ARE YOU GONNA BE READY TO GET RID OF THE RAG FOO, I WANT BOTH!!!!...JK FUCKER HOPE ALL WENT WELL AT THE MEETING!!!!
> *


all went well homie just recooperating from last night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:45 AM~12808620
> *I had too the 59 looked sad and I need to step up my game and street game so full frame off here we go again :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
You guys are gonna come out sick ass fuck out there dog,big ups


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:47 AM~12808636
> *:0
> You guys are gonna come out sick ass fuck out there dog,big ups
> *


we got a couple of tricks up our sleeve


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 10:46 AM~12808628
> *all went well homie just recooperating from last night
> *


*PURO PARTY WHEN THERE IS A MEETING HA...NEVA FAILS!!!!! THATS FIRME!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:48 AM~12808645
> *we got a couple of tricks up our sleeve
> *


I know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 10:49 AM~12808650
> *PURO PARTY WHEN THERE IS A MEETING HA...NEVA FAILS!!!!! THATS FIRME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I didn't get home til like 430 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:50 AM~12808656
> *Yeah I didn't get home til like 430 :0
> *


must be nice no yob and party and cruise all night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:51 AM~12808661
> *must be nice no yob and party and cruise all night
> *


my wife don't think so


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:52 AM~12808667
> *my wife don't think so
> *


I knew you'd say that damn women always ruining a good time :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 AM~12808656
> *Yeah I didn't get home til like 430 :0
> *


*I KNOW YOU GOT INTROUBLE FUCKER.....AHAHAHAHA! ITS ALL GOOD!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:53 AM~12808675
> *I knew you'd say that damn women always ruining a good time :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 10:54 AM~12808679
> *I KNOW YOU GOT INTROUBLE FUCKER.....AHAHAHAHA!  ITS ALL GOOD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It's all GOOD....maybe a few hours of silent treatment :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:55 AM~12808690
> *It's all GOOD....maybe a few hours of silent treatment :cheesy:
> *


Silent damn your lucky bitching is the sucky part


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So you going Red on Red on Red with the 9 Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:57 AM~12808701
> *So you going Red on Red on Red with the 9 Larry?
> *


Hell yeah it's gonna look like some blood got shot on that fucker :cheesy: I am however doing a white top with white fins though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:58 AM~12808704
> *Hell yeah it's gonna look like some blood got shot on that fucker :cheesy: I am however doing a white top with white fins though
> *


DO NOT GIVE IT ALL AWAY SOMEONE WILL INVADE THIS TOPIC AND DO IT FIRST


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2009, 11:00 AM~12808709
> *DO NOT GIVE IT ALL AWAY SOMEONE WILL INVADE THIS TOPIC AND DO IT FIRST
> *


 :0 
Gonna come out sick I bet :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2009, 12:00 PM~12808709
> *DO NOT GIVE IT ALL AWAY SOMEONE WILL INVADE THIS TOPIC AND DO IT FIRST
> *


It's all good it'll be pretty much OG so it's not like there isn't gonna be any like that in the first place but with the little detail you'll tell mine from others


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Phillipa :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:01 PM~12808714
> *:0
> Gonna come out sick I bet :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully when you see it you'll say damn that elco was a pile compared to this :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2009, 08:37 AM~12808018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA-- these 2 are way sic- I wish mine was a EURO with undies-- Id love it even more.. But my interior is way fuccin sic- so Im cool :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I tell you what though if I was balling I'd sell the damn 59 and buy that 57 rag for 38,500 now thats a bad ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:03 AM~12808726
> *Hopefully when you see it you'll say damn that elco was a pile compared to this :biggrin:
> *


I bet.....Baller :cheesy: 
You got a hell of a foundation to start with though :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 12:04 PM~12808732
> *YA-- these 2 are way sic- I wish mine was a EURO with undies-- Id love it even more.. But my interior is way fuccin sic- so Im cool :biggrin:
> *


Those cars are bad ass so post a pic of yours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:04 AM~12808735
> *I tell you what though if I was balling I'd sell the damn 59 and buy that 57 rag for 38,500 now thats a bad ride
> *


Damn that's cheap for a 7 Rag :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:06 PM~12808743
> *Damn that's cheap for a 7 Rag :0
> *


the economy is fucked up if you were in the market for one nows the time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

38,900 is the price my bad


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:03 AM~12808725
> *What up Phillipa :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY, YOU TAKIN THAT VERT ALREADY I SEE, THAT LOWRIDING ALL YEAR LONG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 AM~12808756
> *WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY, YOU TAKIN THAT VERT ALREADY I SEE, THAT LOWRIDING ALL YEAR LONG
> *


Yeah I'm getting in all the driving I can,with the other Impala I always had to worry about Brakes or overheating so I couldn't really cruise em.....This car drives like it's brand new so Imma roll the hell outta it :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 10:55 AM~12808690
> *It's all GOOD....maybe a few hours of silent treatment :cheesy:
> *


*WEVE ALL BEEN THREW THAT PEDO!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:05 AM~12808738
> *Those cars are bad ass so post a pic of yours
> *


Mine looks like a buccet right now-- somethin youd find in a bacyard somewhere- well compared to these anyways :biggrin: My interior is all wrapped up in plastic wrap-- cause Ive had it ready since last year and didnt want it gettin fucced up.. Ill try and unwrap a seat or door panel and take a pic for ya when the weather clears up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Floors and shit are solid by the looks of it to me there is not another car in this status


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:11 AM~12808768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's cheap for that in that shape.....fuckin economy :angry: 
Gonna make me keep my rag :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 12:12 PM~12808778
> *Mine looks like a buccet right now-- somethin youd find in a bacyard somewhere- well compared to these anyways :biggrin:  My interior is all wrapped up in plastic wrap-- cause Ive had it ready since last year and didnt want it gettin fucced up.. Ill try and unwrap a seat or door panel and take a pic for ya when the weather clears up.
> *


You don't have to go through the hassel just was wondering what it looked like thats all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:12 PM~12808782
> *Damn that's cheap for that in that shape.....fuckin economy :angry:
> Gonna make me keep my rag :biggrin:
> *


The economy doesn't make me happy but what does is the price of cars is better this shit was getting ridiculous


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

YA- theres like 3 57 rags for good prices in VHICLES right now-- this one is smokin for sure.. But ROLLERZ Phil is sellin his for 70K which is smokin as well- and then there is one other for I think 60K or close to it- and those are both done---normaly youd see those rags goin for 100K plus


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 12:15 PM~12808799
> *YA- theres like 3 57 rags for good prices in VHICLES right now-- this one is smokin for sure.. But ROLLERZ Phil is sellin his for 70K which is smokin as well- and then there is one other for I think 60K or close to it- and those are both done---normaly youd see those rags goin for 100K plus
> *


for sure this bitch is serious right here
57 belair.11000 orig miles for sale 60,000 o.b.o. serious buyers only please.no trades ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:14 AM~12808787
> *You don't have to go through the hassel just was wondering what it looked like thats all
> *


Its a cloth and vynyl mix. The cloth is a GUCCI STYLE casino pattern with aces,clubs,hearts and spades in the pattern. The vynyl has a real shiny look to it- kinda looks like it has a pearl look to it- hard to explain. Oh yeah- and its BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:15 AM~12808795
> *The economy doesn't make me happy but what does is the price of cars is better this shit was getting ridiculous
> *


Yeah it's GOOD if you're looking,but if you wanna sell it's kinda F'd......O'well at least my chit got appraised at a decent price and is fully insured :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 12:18 PM~12808813
> *Its a cloth and vynyl mix. The cloth is a GUCCI STYLE casino pattern with aces,clubs,hearts and spades in the pattern. The vynyl has a real shiny look to it- kinda looks like it has a pearl look to it- hard to explain. Oh yeah- and its BLUE :biggrin:
> *


fuck now I want to see it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 AM~12808803
> *for sure this bitch is serious right here
> 57 belair.11000 orig miles for sale 60,000 o.b.o. serious buyers only please.no trades ...
> 
> ...



YA-- cars dont get anymore smokin than that for 60K


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 AM~12808755
> *38,900 is the price my bad
> 
> 
> ...


*SHIT NOT BAD AT ALL.....57 OR 58 WOULD BE THE DREAM CARS....RAGS OF COURSE OR HARD TOPS FUCK IT EITHER WAY.....*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:19 AM~12808825
> *fuck now I want to see it
> *


Ill get a pic of it for ya when the sun comes bac out and this snow melts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:18 PM~12808816
> *Yeah it's GOOD if you're looking,but if you wanna sell it's kinda F'd......O'well at least my chit got appraised at a decent price and is fully insured :biggrin:
> *


I'm not looking to buy and sell though I want to get a car and stick with it I had that elco for 10 years but before I bought it I tried to buy this 59 down here and the owner dogged me out


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 12:16 PM~12808803
> *for sure this bitch is serious right here
> 57 belair.11000 orig miles for sale 60,000 o.b.o. serious buyers only please.no trades ...
> 
> ...



damn that is sexy!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 AM~12808803
> *for sure this bitch is serious right here
> 57 belair.11000 orig miles for sale 60,000 o.b.o. serious buyers only please.no trades ...
> 
> ...


*THAT BITCH IS MEAN AND YOU CANT GO WRONG WIT A 57 RAG.........* :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 12:19 PM~12808828
> *SHIT NOT BAD AT ALL.....57 OR 58 WOULD BE THE DREAM CARS....RAGS OF COURSE OR HARD TOPS FUCK IT EITHER WAY.....
> *


Your right a nice 57 hardtop is bad as fuck I'd take one I think the convertibles have more of a sexy look and the hardtops have more of a tough look on like 57 and 59 IMO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:21 AM~12808836
> *I'm not looking to buy and sell though I want to get a car and stick with it I had that elco for 10 years but before I bought it I tried to buy this 59 down here and the owner dogged me out
> *


Yeah my Buying and Selling days are over,just nice to know you're ride would go up in value rather than decline


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 25 2009, 12:21 PM~12808843
> *THAT BITCH IS MEAN AND YOU CANT GO WRONG WIT A 57 RAG......... :cheesy:
> *


To me no other car can stand next to that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:23 PM~12808850
> *Yeah my Buying and  Selling days are over,just nice to know you're ride would go up in value rather than decline
> *


Thats true the good thing about older cars is not everyone can either find one or afford one so that makes for a lot as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

your*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 25 2009, 12:21 PM~12808840
> *damn that is sexy!!!!
> *


I'd drop the top on that bitch and ride with a smile so big you'd think I was a 15 year old virgin about to get pussy for the first time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:24 AM~12808863
> *Thats true the good thing about older cars is not everyone can either find one or afford one so that makes for a lot as well
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:26 AM~12808872
> *I'd drop the top on that bitch and ride with a smile so big you'd think I was a 15 year old virgin about to get pussy for the first time
> *


how you know how I've been driving lately? :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 12:26 PM~12808872
> *I'd drop the top on that bitch and ride with a smile so big you'd think I was a 15 year old virgin about to get pussy for the first time
> *


 :roflmao: you know thats right!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was about to take a stroll to La Junta the other day when I cruized through Pueblo and Canon City.....Imma have to stroll down there when the sun comes back out :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:35 PM~12808931
> *I was about to take a stroll to La Junta the other day when I cruized through Pueblo and Canon City.....Imma have to stroll down there when the sun comes back out :yes:
> *



must be nice to cruise aROund all day :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 12:35 PM~12808931
> *I was about to take a stroll to La Junta the other day when I cruized through Pueblo and Canon City.....Imma have to stroll down there when the sun comes back out :yes:
> *


scoop me up when you get here 468-2958 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:41 AM~12808967
> *scoop me up when you get here 468-2958 :biggrin:
> *


will do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 01:01 PM~12809094
> *will do
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 10:45 AM~12808620
> *I had too the 59 looked sad and I need to step up my game and street game so full frame off here we go again :biggrin:
> *


if you need a extra hand for anything Larry just give me a call you know I'm always willing to help


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 11:35 AM~12808931
> *I was about to take a stroll to La Junta the other day when I cruized through Pueblo and Canon City.....Imma have to stroll down there when the sun comes back out :yes:
> *


if you come down this way I'll have Larry get ahold of me so we can drink a beer while your here and sence I don't think Jerry (with the 53 truck) has a LIL account let him know I said whats up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 25 2009, 02:16 PM~12809523
> *if you need a extra hand for anything Larry just give me a call you know I'm always willing to help
> *


I might have to do that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 25 2009, 01:19 PM~12809536
> *if you come down this way I'll have Larry get ahold of me so we can drink a beer while your here and sence I don't think Jerry (with the 53 truck) has a LIL account let him know I said whats up
> *


 :thumbsup: 
You guys know if JR ever found those chrome bumper bullets for his guard yet?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 02:23 PM~12809559
> *:thumbsup:
> You guys know if JR ever found those chrome bumper bullets for his guard yet?
> *


no he doesn't have any as of right now you got sum?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 01:25 PM~12809573
> *no he doesn't have any as of right now you got sum?
> *


No I'm looking too,Once I find some I'll hit him up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 02:26 PM~12809575
> *No I'm looking too,Once I find some I'll hit him up
> *


I'll ask this guy in the 59 topic said he could get me some chrome 59 bullets maybe he can get 63 as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 25 2009, 02:26 PM~12809575
> *No I'm looking too,Once I find some I'll hit him up
> *


Ask MR.Impala he's the one in the 59 topic I was told about


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done in the garage for today!!! Gettin' REAL CLOSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just another inspirational shot for me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 03:13 PM~12810216
> *just another inspirational shot for me
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats when the fat whites look on point right there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 04:22 PM~12810285
> *Now thats when the fat whites look on point right there :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO! ITS BEEN A MINUTE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 25 2009, 07:33 PM~12812240
> *WHATS UP COLORADO! ITS BEEN A MINUTE
> *


what up bROther


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2009, 06:40 PM~12811680
> *exactly
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice to see this topic moving...keep pushing Colorado  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 25 2009, 08:25 PM~12812880
> *Nice to see this topic moving...keep pushing Colorado
> *


MOVING- what the fuc are you talkin bout pRezO--- if you call this movin you must be watchin a turtle race :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 09:02 PM~12812566
> *what up bROther
> *


JUST WATCHING CSI MIAMI. WHATS UP bRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 25 2009, 09:25 PM~12812880
> *Nice to see this topic moving...keep pushing Colorado
> *


DID YOU GET MY MESSAGE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just a question but our liquor stores were open on sundays and I went for beer and all the liquor stores are closed whats up with that?


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wassup everyone


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 25 2009, 09:00 PM~12813300
> *just a question but our liquor stores were open on sundays and I went for beer and all the liquor stores are closed whats up with that?
> *



ALot of em close early- in my town the only one open late is the ***** a bloc fROm my house-- I see all kinds of homies passin by that live on the other side of town on sunday nights-- shit has me laughin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If any of you guys watch WEC you might know who im talking about but we were just at the Fox and Hound watchin' the fight with Donald "the cowboy" Cerrone's dad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up j


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 25 2009, 11:54 PM~12814657
> *What up CO!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 12:08 AM~12814836
> *what up j
> *


HELLO BUDDY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 12:09 AM~12814850
> *:wave:
> *



Whaddup Chucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 12:27 AM~12815070
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *




:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

slip and slide up here in D-town


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

over a foot of snow her in Rawlinsdriving around in four wheel drive busting drifts and still struggling


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 26 2009, 12:04 PM~12817915
> *over a foot of snow her in Rawlinsdriving around in four wheel drive busting drifts and still struggling
> *


Bummer


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?sto...08533&catid=339

DENVER - Colorado drivers who bog down traffic on two-lane highways going under the limit are one step closer to facing a fine for doing so. The State House passed House Bill 1042 on Monday morning by a 37-27 margin.

The measure gained enough support to pass after exempting commercial vehicles from being forced to pull over unless there was a 12-foot-wide space for them to do so. The sponsor, Rep. Mike Merrifield (D-Colorado Springs) said he came up with the idea this summer as he was trying to cross Monarch Pass and became one of 47 vehicles stuck behind an RV which did not pull over at any possible area, even at the top of the pass.

Under the plan, police officers could issue citations to drivers when five or more cars are stuck behind them if they don't pull over to allow others to pass. If there is bad weather or no place to pull off safely, they would not be subject to the $56 ticket or points off their license.



well... that officially kills cruising... its a state law so you know to cops that doesn't matter if its on a side-street or highway. Bye Bye Federal Blvd....... it was fun cruising you while it lasted. :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 AM~12817588
> *slip and slide up here in D-town
> *


damn that sucks my ladies up in Denver today and she can't drive to good in nice weather more less icey roads


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 11:06 AM~12817931
> *Bummer
> *


happy b-day homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jan 26 2009, 12:32 PM~12818668
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


whats up Joe haven't seen you in here for a while  

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 12:00 PM~12818369
> *http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?sto...08533&catid=339
> 
> DENVER - Colorado drivers who bog down traffic on two-lane highways going under the limit are one step closer to facing a fine for doing so. The State House passed House Bill 1042 on Monday morning by a 37-27 margin.
> ...


*PINCHE COLORADO LAWS.....FUCKEN CAGA PALOS!!!* :uh: :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 26 2009, 02:28 PM~12819161
> *PINCHE COLORADO LAWS.....FUCKEN CAGA PALOS!!! :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

WHAT'S UP FROM THE 505 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 01:30 PM~12819174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*DAMN HOMIE HAS ME THINKING OF JUST STAYING IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS.....THATS SOME SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!!* :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 26 2009, 02:33 PM~12819194
> *DAMN HOMIE HAS ME THINKING OF JUST STAYING IN SOUTHERN CALIFAS.....THATS SOME SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!! :uh:
> *


I know... but they can't stop it, we'll jus' go to a parking lot and hop instead!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

If we got more organized on Federal - and kept the gangbangin off the BLVD-- cops wouldnt be trippin so much.. But what are the cops suppose to think when the little wannabee badass gangbangers are hangin out the windows of Gbodys on 13s flashin gang signs and puttin shots in the air- AND THAT HAS HAPPENED MORE TIMES THAN I CAN REMEMBER ON FEDS JUS IN THE TIMES IVE BEEN OUT THERE. They cant determine whos Lowridin and whos gangbangin with shit like that goin on. They jus say fuc it all. Its upto us as riders to take bac the cruisin on Feds and get it poppin. But if we let bullshit goin on without tryin to do somethin about it-- THEN THINGS WILL NEVER CHANGE ON THE BLVD- NEVER.. Maybe we should say FUC FEDS and take it bac to 38th> Or how bout we jus move it completely and deal with a new BEAT of Cops and get it poppin on Wadsworth or maybe Sheridan--WADSWORTH is my choice-.If we were to move start a new spot and show a positive outlook on it fROm the get go-- mayb e it would help with teh cops.. If cops knew we were jus out to cruise and have a good time-- MAYBE they wouldnt be trippin. FEDS COPS ALREADY HAVE THE FUC A LOWRIDER MENTALITY cause of all that has happened.. I mean look how itis on CINCO on Feds-- tehy are out in Full Force ready to shut it down with a quikness-- and it wasnt all that drastic till those shootings bac in 2002 or 2003.. If we suprised em on CINCO in a whole nother spot- it would catch em off guard so drastic- they would know what to do. 

MY POINT IS- ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE -- COLORADO CRUSING IS GONE. I dont really know bout down SOUTH-- but Federal use to be off the hook--- NOW ITS NOTHIN. I remember hittin feds on a sunday at lunchtime-- and seein LOWS and HOES everywhere-- WE NEED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN- WE NEED TO BRING IT BAC... EVEN IF ITS NOT ON FEDS






THAT IS MY ANNOUNCEMENT FOR THE DAY-- THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 02:44 PM~12819298
> *If we got more organized on Federal - and kept the gangbangin off the BLVD-- cops wouldnt be trippin so much..  But what are the cops suppose to think when the little wannabee badass gangbangers are hangin out the windows of Gbodys on 13s flashin gang signs and puttin shots in the air- AND THAT HAS HAPPENED MORE TIMES THAN I CAN REMEMBER ON FEDS JUS IN THE TIMES IVE BEEN OUT THERE. They cant determine whos Lowridin and whos gangbangin with shit like that goin on. They jus say fuc it all. Its upto us as riders to take bac the cruisin on Feds and get it poppin.  But if we let bullshit goin on without tryin to do somethin about it-- THEN THINGS WILL NEVER CHANGE ON THE BLVD- NEVER..  Maybe we should say FUC FEDS and take it bac to 38th> Or how bout we jus move it completely and deal with a new BEAT of Cops and get it poppin on Wadsworth or maybe Sheridan--WADSWORTH  is my choice-.If we were to move start a new spot and show a positive outlook on it fROm the get go-- mayb e it would help with teh cops.. If cops knew we were jus out to cruise and have a good time-- MAYBE they wouldnt be trippin. FEDS COPS ALREADY HAVE THE FUC A LOWRIDER MENTALITY cause of all that has happened.. I mean look how itis on CINCO on Feds-- tehy are out in Full Force ready to shut it down with a quikness-- and it wasnt all that drastic till those shootings bac in 2002 or 2003.. If we suprised em on CINCO in a whole nother spot- it would catch em off guard so drastic- they would know what to do.
> 
> MY POINT IS- ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE -- COLORADO CRUSING IS GONE. I dont really know bout down SOUTH-- but Federal use to be off the hook--- NOW ITS NOTHIN. I remember hittin feds on a sunday at lunchtime-- and seein LOWS and HOES everywhere-- WE NEED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN- WE NEED TO BRING IT BAC... EVEN IF ITS NOT ON FEDS
> ...


I see your point but at the end of the day, when the wannabee's and da gangbangers see that you got another spot poppin' they gonna go over there too!!! See whut im sayin'?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 12:00 PM~12818369
> *http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?sto...08533&catid=339
> 
> DENVER - Colorado drivers who bog down traffic on two-lane highways going under the limit are one step closer to facing a fine for doing so. The State House passed House Bill 1042 on Monday morning by a 37-27 margin.
> ...


I believe that only pertains to Highways


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 01:44 PM~12819298
> *If we got more organized on Federal - and kept the gangbangin off the BLVD-- cops wouldnt be trippin so much..  But what are the cops suppose to think when the little wannabee badass gangbangers are hangin out the windows of Gbodys on 13s flashin gang signs and puttin shots in the air- AND THAT HAS HAPPENED MORE TIMES THAN I CAN REMEMBER ON FEDS JUS IN THE TIMES IVE BEEN OUT THERE. They cant determine whos Lowridin and whos gangbangin with shit like that goin on. They jus say fuc it all. Its upto us as riders to take bac the cruisin on Feds and get it poppin.  But if we let bullshit goin on without tryin to do somethin about it-- THEN THINGS WILL NEVER CHANGE ON THE BLVD- NEVER..  Maybe we should say FUC FEDS and take it bac to 38th> Or how bout we jus move it completely and deal with a new BEAT of Cops and get it poppin on Wadsworth or maybe Sheridan--WADSWORTH  is my choice-.If we were to move start a new spot and show a positive outlook on it fROm the get go-- mayb e it would help with teh cops.. If cops knew we were jus out to cruise and have a good time-- MAYBE they wouldnt be trippin. FEDS COPS ALREADY HAVE THE FUC A LOWRIDER MENTALITY cause of all that has happened.. I mean look how itis on CINCO on Feds-- tehy are out in Full Force ready to shut it down with a quikness-- and it wasnt all that drastic till those shootings bac in 2002 or 2003.. If we suprised em on CINCO in a whole nother spot- it would catch em off guard so drastic- they would know what to do.
> 
> MY POINT IS- ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE -- COLORADO CRUSING IS GONE. I dont really know bout down SOUTH-- but Federal use to be off the hook--- NOW ITS NOTHIN. I remember hittin feds on a sunday at lunchtime-- and seein LOWS and HOES everywhere-- WE NEED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN- WE NEED TO BRING IT BAC... EVEN IF ITS NOT ON FEDS
> ...


where ever the cruise moved to the stupid ass people that fuckd it up on FED would show up there and do the same thing so it would be shut down pretty fast also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:49 PM~12819341
> *I believe that only pertains to Highways
> *


I think your right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:52 PM~12819365
> *Happy Birthday Larry
> *


x2 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 26 2009, 01:52 PM~12819365
> *Happy Birthday Larry
> *


*x2.............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 26 2009, 01:47 PM~12819324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do see what you are sayin-- and I have thought about that already. If we show the positive aspect of whats goin on fROm the beggining-- and show we are jus out to have a good time-- there is a good chance we can keep the cops fROm havin the FUC ALL OF YALL atitiudes and jus deal with the tROuble makers that are really causin tROuble. FEDERAL has jus been so corrupted- they dont wanna deal with any of it anymore. We need the cops to be on our side about cruisin- and by showin the possitiveness we can have fROm the begging of another spot- we as riders can make that happen. Cops let people cruise in many cities-- hell in Vegas you can even hit you switches as long as the wheels stay on the ground while drivin. coloRadO is a pretty open state-- if we strive for this- we can make it happen... IF WE WANT IT TO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:11 PM~12819491
> *I do see what you are sayin-- and I have thought about that already. If we show the positive aspect of whats goin on fROm the beggining-- and show we are jus out to have a good time-- there is a good chance we can keep the cops fROm havin the FUC ALL OF YALL atitiudes and jus deal with the tROuble makers that are really causin tROuble. FEDERAL has jus been so corrupted- they dont wanna deal with any of it anymore.  We need the cops to be on our side about cruisin-  and by showin the possitiveness we can have fROm the begging of another spot- we as riders can make that happen.  Cops let people cruise in many cities-- hell in Vegas you can even hit you switches as long as the wheels stay on the ground while drivin. coloRadO is a pretty open state-- if we strive for this- we can make it happen... IF WE WANT IT TO
> *


Thatz true...


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 26 2009, 02:44 PM~12819298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what its made for.. but its another law that favors the law, so you know every damn cop will use it even on main streets and if they can't bust you for that, they'll find something to give you a ticket for. I used to see it all the time on Federal, and the people I knew weren't doing no bad, nothing to hurt no-one, nothing.. but came home with alter suspension tickets, loud pipes, what not.. just another way to get them if they want you. Just like you said, you got pulled over out here in Pueblo for bullshit... well more bullshit for them to pull us over.


ok THAT IS MY ANNOUNCEMENT FOR THE DAY..... hehe..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 02:31 PM~12819639
> *Amen brother, I used to love federal.... I miss it being out here in Pueblo and its worse out here.  There WAS a small lowrider council in Denver with about 10 clubs *no uce, no Ro*, trying to get with the law and have cops back us.. but they mainly just talked the talk.  I don't think without a MAJOR club like RO's backing, then nothing will ever change.  It would be nice to have a cruising spot, but you know like I do, DENVER is DEAD when it comes to lowriders anymore.  Its so sad when it used to pop from like 80s up until 2003 or so.
> Thats when WE the TRUE lowriders need to step in and help police it ourselfs.  Its like a little small town in the old west all becoming the law and keeping the outlaws away.  It can be done, just everyone, solo riders and big clubs need to all help
> thats what its made for.. but its another law that favors the law, so you know every damn cop will use it even on main streets and if they can't bust you for that, they'll find something to give you a ticket for.  I used to see it all the time on Federal, and the people I knew weren't doing no bad, nothing to hurt no-one, nothing.. but came home with alter suspension tickets, loud pipes, what not.. just another way to get them if they want you.  Just like you said, you got pulled over out here in Pueblo for bullshit... well more bullshit for them to pull us over.
> ...



I still have my COLORADO LOWRIDER ASSOSIATION SHIRT fROm bac then pacced away somwhere-- the all white shirts - blac lettering- with some Mini trux with Z-rac beds on em for the design  :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:42 PM~12819706
> *I still have my COLORADO LOWRIDER ASSOSIATION SHIRT fROm bac then pacced away somwhere-- the all white shirts - blac lettering- with some Mini trux with Z-rac beds on em for the design   :biggrin:
> *



yup.... I was part of Mile High Rollerz... we had like 400 bikes, and like 3 cars hehe.. we did the afterschool programs with beacon in DPS... aww those were the days..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 02:44 PM~12819716
> *yup.... I was part of Mile High Rollerz... we had like 400 bikes, and like 3 cars hehe..  we did the afterschool programs with beacon in DPS... aww those were the days..
> *


One of the best showing of bikes I ever saw in coloRadO was at the old NORTHGLENN MALL-- it had mad bikes there-- - it was put on by a bike club if I remember correctly. ALot fo model cars were there as well. Do you remember a model car club by the name of "UNIQUE ------" I cant remember the 2nd word-- it wasnt IMAGE cause thats who they named themselves fROm-- the car club UNIQUE IMAGE- but it wasnt a part of them=- these model guys jus looked upto UNIGUE IMAGE and chose a similiar name. they had some bad ass models.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:48 PM~12819746
> *One of the best showing of bikes I ever saw in coloRadO was at the old NORTHGLENN MALL-- it had mad bikes there-- - it was put on by a bike club if I remember correctly.  ALot fo model cars were there as well.  Do you remember a model car club by the name of "UNIQUE ------" I cant remember the 2nd word-- it wasnt IMAGE cause thats who they named themselves fROm-- the car club UNIQUE IMAGE- but it wasnt a part of them=- these model guys jus looked upto UNIGUE IMAGE and chose a similiar name. they had some bad ass models.
> *



That was Hard Times C C... yeah we took like almost all trophies home.. I got a plaque for best flake from that show.. I think I have a picture of my bike somewhere on backup... I put out alot of models, but mainly didn't do the shows.. 

I did take first out here in Pueblo in 98 at the Traditions show I think... been a while.. I had a flaked out pink '64 with all white top, interior, foiled, with two switches (had it locked up) that was the shit cause I remember the guy was like damn how many of you "Linan's are their in MHR..."


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 02:55 PM~12819812
> *That was Hard Times C C... yeah we took like almost all trophies home.. I got a plaque for best flake from that show.. I think I have a picture of my bike somewhere on backup...  I put out alot of models, but mainly didn't do the shows..
> 
> I did take first out here in Pueblo in 98 at the Traditions show I think... been a while.. I had a flaked out pink '64 with all white top, interior, foiled, with two switches (had it locked up) that was the shit cause I remember the guy was like damn how many of you "Linan's are their in MHR..."
> *


So you dont remember the model car club called UNIQUE somethin then??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Larry u young rich baller you :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 04:00 PM~12819852
> *So you dont remember the model car club called UNIQUE somethin then??
> *


I don't.. but I'll ask my homie Kevin, he showed his models, he might remember.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 26 2009, 04:03 PM~12819872
> *Happy birthday Larry u young rich baller you :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie and I ain't balling bro I'm broke as a joke it'll probably take like 5 years to build my 59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Jan 26 2009, 02:22 PM~12819092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 04:19 PM~12820502
> *Thanks homie and I ain't balling bro I'm broke as a joke it'll probably take like 5 years to build my 59
> *


At least you got your dream car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 26 2009, 05:34 PM~12820648
> *At least you got your dream car bro :thumbsup:
> *


I'll have fun working on it sometimes it's frustrating but for the most part it'll be cool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 04:21 PM~12820538
> *
> *


I should start a happy b-day topic in off topic for you I got all kinds of baby pic's of you saved on my computer :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 04:58 PM~12820885
> *I should start a happy b-day topic in off topic for you I got all kinds of baby pic's of you saved on my computer :0
> *



HOLY SHIT_- he will be so pissed at you. 

Let me do it-- hes always pissed at me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 05:58 PM~12820885
> *I should start a happy b-day topic in off topic for you I got all kinds of baby pic's of you saved on my computer :0
> *


Dont do it punk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 06:00 PM~12820899
> *HOLY SHIT_- he will be so pissed at you.
> 
> Let me do it-- hes always pissed at me :biggrin:
> *


no way if I ever get to meet you your getting a hug fuck a handshake :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:02 PM~12820917
> *Dont do it punk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:02 PM~12820926
> *no way if I ever get to meet you your getting a hug fuck a handshake :cheesy:
> *


WELL HELL- if you like me that much will you bring me some of your wifes home made mexican food on that day :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 01:22 PM~12819092
> *happy b-day homie
> *


x2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:02 PM~12820917
> *Dont do it punk
> *


I wouldn't do that to you homie  you didn't make the "LFTED84 LOVES COPS" topic did you :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 05:08 PM~12820985
> *WELL HELL- if you like me that much will you bring me some of your wifes home made mexican food  on that day :biggrin:
> *


if thats the case then he should drop off a plate for me on his way out of town :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 06:08 PM~12820985
> *WELL HELL- if you like me that much will you bring me some of your wifes home made mexican food  on that day :biggrin:
> *


Hell no if I give you a hug your taking me to one of those authentic places you keep talking about :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 06:13 PM~12821029
> *I wouldn't do that to you homie  you didn't make the "LFTED84 LOVES COPS" topic did you :0
> *


came close but decided not to :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:17 PM~12821088
> *came close but decided not to :0
> *


if you would have it would have been funny :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:17 PM~12821074
> *Hell no if I give you a hug your taking me to one of those authentic places you keep talking about :biggrin:
> *



I can do without the hug- but if you ROll the 59 up here we can turn a corner and be there in 2min :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 06:35 PM~12821260
> *I can do without the hug- but if you ROll the 59 up here we can turn a corner and be there in 2min :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that your getting a hug no buts about it :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:03 PM~12821503
> *Fuck that your getting a hug no buts about it :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW RIGT I GOT THIS ONE FRIEND HIS NAME IS BEN HE HUGES EVERYONE PEOPLE BE LIKE WHAT THE FUCK IS HIS PROBLEM :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Does this car look familiar???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 06:08 PM~12821546
> *Does this car look familiar???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Jan 26 2009, 07:08 PM~12821544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that Ivan's car coming home?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:03 PM~12821503
> *Fuck that your getting a hug no buts about it :cheesy:
> *



:tears:













:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 07:09 PM~12821561
> *:0
> *


Itz Ivan's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 26 2009, 06:08 PM~12821544
> *I KNOW RIGT I GOT THIS ONE FRIEND HIS NAME IS BEN HE HUGES EVERYONE PEOPLE BE LIKE WHAT THE FUCK IS HIS PROBLEM :roflmao:
> *


I got a friend named Mark that will get drunk and hug you and tell you he loves you and he don't care where your at he'll even do it at the bar :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:11 PM~12821578
> *:cheesy:
> 
> is that Ivan's car coming home?
> *


I thought he already had it bac????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 06:11 PM~12821581
> *Itz Ivan's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


we think alot alike -- but sometimes your brain jumps trac :biggrin: 

I knew it was his Fes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 06:11 PM~12821589
> *I got a friend named Mark that will get drunk and hug you and tell you he loves you and he don't care where your at he'll even do it at the bar :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 07:11 PM~12821578
> *:cheesy:
> 
> is that Ivan's car coming home?
> *


Oh I don't even know it's jus' a pic from a different topic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 07:13 PM~12821602
> *we think alot alike -- but sometimes your brain jumps trac :biggrin:
> 
> I knew it was his Fes
> *


I wasn't sure if you knew who's it was!!!  but yeah itz been posted on here b4!!!


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 02:11 PM~12819491
> *I do see what you are sayin-- and I have thought about that already. If we show the positive aspect of whats goin on fROm the beggining-- and show we are jus out to have a good time-- there is a good chance we can keep the cops fROm havin the FUC ALL OF YALL atitiudes and jus deal with the tROuble makers that are really causin tROuble. FEDERAL has jus been so corrupted- they dont wanna deal with any of it anymore.  We need the cops to be on our side about cruisin-  and by showin the possitiveness we can have fROm the begging of another spot- we as riders can make that happen.  Cops let people cruise in many cities-- hell in Vegas you can even hit you switches as long as the wheels stay on the ground while drivin. coloRadO is a pretty open state-- if we strive for this- we can make it happen... IF WE WANT IT TO
> *


What can we REALLY do about it tho?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 26 2009, 07:14 PM~12821610
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


I know this guy that in the mix of drama will dance in your garage I think you know him :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 07:11 PM~12821579
> *:tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry bro it'll only be one of those long awkard ones


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 26 2009, 06:17 PM~12821641
> *What can we REALLY do about it tho?
> *


We have to get organized. Get in good with some of the cops on the nightime beat over on wadsworth, sheridan or where ever we choose to MAKE THE NEW SPOT. ANd I dont mean get in good ALL QUIC- I jus mean do some small cruises and let em know of our presence -pull into the parkin lots they are in- bullshit with em- even if its jus one cop- be cool with em- let em chec out he rides. THere are a few ways to go about it-- but we have to get the point acROss that we are all about BEIN POSITIVE. DO some daytime sunday cruisin and do the same thing with those cops. It will take some work-- its not gonna happen overnight. 
We need to talk with some business owners in spots that we will wanna be able to LEGALY LOITER IN--- have hops in and shit like that.. Like I said-- its not gonna happen overnight--- but IT CAN HAPPEN- as long as we UNITE and ACTUALY DO IT.. We will need to enforce RESPOSIBILITY within all the riders and cruisers that are out there doin it. I mean if somebody is doin some stupid drivin- and smookin tires - we have to be resposible and try and deal with it. DONT GET ME WRONG- I lvoe smokin tires more than ANYBODY- but if we wanna be able to pull this off- we have to be on the up and ups...

Im not tryin to be a choir boy-- but I would to make this happen for all the riders- and that means we need to BE RESPONSIBLE and POSITIVE.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:21 PM~12821687
> *Don't worry bro it'll only be one of those long awkard ones
> *


 :loco:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 07:37 PM~12821845
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:11 PM~12821578
> *:cheesy:
> 
> is that Ivan's car coming home?
> *


*ITS COMMING TO LOS ANGELES FO SOME LOVEN, THEN IT WILL BE HEADED HOME...............*  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 26 2009, 08:05 PM~12822144
> *ITS COMMING TO LOS ANGELES FO SOME LOVEN, THEN IT WILL BE HEADED HOME...............   :biggrin:
> *


I thought he was selling it?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 07:07 PM~12822168
> *I thought he was selling it?
> *


Hes pRObably gonna have it sprayed then sell it-- that would be the way to get the most out of it IF HE IS STILL SELLIN IT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 08:29 PM~12822410
> *Hes pRObably gonna have it sprayed then sell it-- that would be the way to get the most out of it  IF HE IS STILL SELLIN IT.
> *


True but I think it needs more than that I think it needs some interior work as well and probably some small odds and ends.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 06:36 PM~12821832
> *We have to get organized. Get in good with some of the cops on the nightime beat over on wadsworth, sheridan or where ever we choose to MAKE THE NEW SPOT.  ANd I dont mean get in good ALL QUIC- I jus mean do some small cruises and let em know of our presence -pull into the parkin lots they are in- bullshit with em- even if its jus one cop-  be cool with em- let em chec out he rides.  THere are a few ways to go about it-- but we have to get the point acROss that we are all about BEIN POSITIVE. DO some daytime sunday cruisin and do the same thing with those cops. It will take some work-- its not gonna happen overnight.
> We need to talk with some business owners in spots that we will wanna be able to LEGALY LOITER IN--- have hops in and shit like that..  Like I said-- its not gonna happen overnight--- but IT CAN HAPPEN- as long as we UNITE and ACTUALY DO IT..  We will need to enforce RESPOSIBILITY within all the riders and cruisers that are out there doin it. I mean if somebody is doin some stupid drivin- and smookin tires - we have to be resposible and try and deal with it. DONT GET ME WRONG- I lvoe smokin tires more than ANYBODY- but if we wanna be able to pull this off- we have to be on the up and ups...
> 
> ...


that sounds like a good idea and would be nice to make happen so after the show there would be a good cruise and would also be nice to make it happen in Pueblo, and Springs so when someone wanted to go cruise out of town they have choices not worries


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 07:08 PM~12821546
> *Does this car look familiar???
> 
> 
> ...


What topic did u find this in fes i need to see whats up ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Nevermind Fes i saw it in the Pitbull topic looks like some people from other clubs must have been checking it out while they were over there. And no i just cant give up i'm finishing this bitch i cant get rid of it. I am bringing it back from kentucky though. If someone has a house they want to trade for it i'll get rid of it then. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG L DAWG!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 26 2009, 07:35 PM~12822482
> *that sounds like a good idea and would be nice to make happen so after the show there would be a good cruise and would also be nice to make it happen in Pueblo, and Springs so when someone wanted to go cruise out of town they have choices not worries
> *


THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM THINKIN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 26 2009, 09:07 PM~12822849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG L DAWG!!
> *


Thanks Ralph


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 07:36 PM~12821832
> *We have to get organized. Get in good with some of the cops on the nightime beat over on wadsworth, sheridan or where ever we choose to MAKE THE NEW SPOT.  ANd I dont mean get in good ALL QUIC- I jus mean do some small cruises and let em know of our presence -pull into the parkin lots they are in- bullshit with em- even if its jus one cop-  be cool with em- let em chec out he rides.  THere are a few ways to go about it-- but we have to get the point acROss that we are all about BEIN POSITIVE. DO some daytime sunday cruisin and do the same thing with those cops. It will take some work-- its not gonna happen overnight.
> We need to talk with some business owners in spots that we will wanna be able to LEGALY LOITER IN--- have hops in and shit like that..  Like I said-- its not gonna happen overnight--- but IT CAN HAPPEN- as long as we UNITE and ACTUALY DO IT..  We will need to enforce RESPOSIBILITY within all the riders and cruisers that are out there doin it. I mean if somebody is doin some stupid drivin- and smookin tires - we have to be resposible and try and deal with it. DONT GET ME WRONG- I lvoe smokin tires more than ANYBODY- but if we wanna be able to pull this off- we have to be on the up and ups...
> 
> ...


Real Talk!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:52 PM~12823481
> *Real Talk!!!
> *



come cruise in pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12823499
> *come cruise in pueblo
> *


Im'ma have to this year!!! Gonna have to hit Pueblo and Denver!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12823499
> *come cruise in pueblo
> *


 :420: :banghead: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:00 PM~12823618
> *What up CO
> *


Whutz Good and whutz up wit' them Nuggets??? beat the Jazz down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:02 PM~12823653
> *Whutz Good and whutz up wit' them Nuggets??? beat the Jazz down!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea..and without Melo. They needed the win to help get separation in the NW division. I think we have a good chance of seeding higher than 8th this year which will hopefully help us get outta the first round.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whaddup Jay?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 08:53 PM~12823499
> *come cruise in pueblo
> *



I dont want us to be the only ones cruisin :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:06 PM~12823709
> *Hell yea..and without Melo. They needed the win to help get separation in the NW division. I think we have a good chance of seeding higher than 8th this year which will hopefully help us get outta the first round.
> *


yea it looks like a reality now, unless they completely collapse!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 08:52 PM~12823481
> *Real Talk!!!
> *


YUP- thats what has to happen to make it happen- well part of it anyways


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 26 2009, 08:01 PM~12822773
> *Nevermind Fes i saw it in the Pitbull topic looks like some people from other clubs must have been checking it out while they were over there. And no i just cant give up i'm finishing this bitch i cant get rid of it. I am bringing it back from kentucky though. If someone has a house they want to trade for it i'll get rid of it then. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *YOU A FOO IVAN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:14 PM~12823827
> *YUP-  thats what has to happen to make it happen- well part of it anyways
> *


yeah we'll see whut happens, I wanted to get a after hop goin' for after the Denver LRM show but I need some ideas of where in Denver???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:54 PM~12823520
> *Im'ma have to this year!!! Gonna have to hit Pueblo and Denver!!!  :biggrin:
> *



come to pueblo! you cant get in tROuble for cruising


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:14 PM~12823823
> *yea it looks like a reality now, unless they completely collapse!!!
> *



Yea...but I don't really see that happening. Honestly I think the front office is gonna make another move to get someone to help us compete with the Lakers. Its nice to finally hear the Nugs get recognition nationaly from sports writers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12823868
> *come to pueblo! you cant get in tROuble for cruising
> *


I hope not!!! Tryin' to stay out of trouble!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:17 PM~12823853
> *yeah we'll see whut happens, I wanted to get a after hop goin' for after the Denver LRM show but I need some ideas of where in Denver???
> *


We will make it happen- Ive got a few ideas homie- jus give a shout sometime


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 09:57 PM~12823559
> *:420:  :banghead:  :wave:
> *



whats up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 PM~12823887
> *Yea...but I don't really see that happening. Honestly I think the front office is gonna make another move to get someone to help us compete with the Lakers. Its nice to finally hear the Nugs get recognition nationaly from sports writers
> *


Yeah and we gotta see whut the chemistry is gonna be like when Melo comes back... anywayz when is he coming back?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 PM~12823888
> *I hope not!!! Tryin' to stay out of trouble!!!  :biggrin:
> *



ask larry he ued to come down last summer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:18 PM~12823868
> *come to pueblo! you cant get in tROuble for cruising
> *


AInt no cop gonna let you pass by em with the wheels 100inches in the air and the bumper draggin ANYWHERE :biggrin: 

Pueblo will get cruised after THE PUEBLO SHOW-- Denver will get cruised after THE DENVER SHOW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 PM~12823898
> *We will make it happen- Ive got a few ideas homie- jus give a shout sometime
> *


Yeah I know some peeps from out of town that will come if we can make it jump off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:07 PM~12823721
> *Whaddup Jay?
> *


whats good chunky noodle soup?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:21 PM~12823915
> *Yeah and we gotta see whut the chemistry is gonna be like when Melo comes back... anywayz when is he coming back?
> *


I heard he was bein traded


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> AInt no cop gonna let you pass by em with the wheels 100inches in the air and the bumper draggin  ANYWHERE :biggrin:
> ...



PUEBLO will get cruised every weekend thROughout the summer


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:22 PM~12823937
> *Yeah I know some peeps from out of town that will come when we can make it jump off!!!  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> AInt no cop gonna let you pass by em with the wheels 100inches in the air and the bumper draggin  ANYWHERE :biggrin:
> ...


No gas hops for the 1st couple of times we cruise!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> AInt no cop gonna let you pass by em with the wheels 100inches in the air and the bumper draggin  ANYWHERE :biggrin:
> ...


fuck that me and chuck cruise every weekend and bag on everyone and never get in trouble


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:23 PM~12823956
> *No gas hops for the 1st couple of times we cruise!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I know ***** I know-- we gotto show resposibility :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 PM~12823955
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  lets make it happen then!!! I don't know Denver well enough to think of places to hop at, so anybody from Denver's input would be welcomed!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:24 PM~12823968
> *fuck that me and chuck cruise every weekend and bag on everyone and never get in trouble
> *



YEA BUT WE AINT HOPPERS IS WHAT THEY ARE TRYIN TO SAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:25 PM~12823994
> *YEA BUT WE AINT HOPPERS IS WHAT THEY ARE TRYIN TO SAY
> *


we still cruise all the time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:25 PM~12823994
> *YEA BUT WE AINT HOPPERS IS WHAT THEY ARE TRYIN TO SAY
> *


Bags can get you in trouble too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:27 PM~12824009
> *Bags can get you in trouble too!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YEA ESPECIALLY WITH NO SILENCERS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12824024
> *YEA ESPECIALLY WITH NO SILENCERS :biggrin:
> *


so whutz up wit' the '65???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12823915
> *Yeah and we gotta see whut the chemistry is gonna be like when Melo comes back... anywayz when is he coming back?
> *



They said 3 weeks but if feels like its been that long already


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 26 2009, 09:22 PM~12823928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yall know I love bags- but JAY - there is a huge difference between these 2 statements. NOW_ if you tel me that we can gas hop down the street draggin bumper-- I WILL BE THERE EVERY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:29 PM~12824037
> *so whutz up wit' the '65???
> *



ITS JUST CHILLEN UNDER A TARP :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823938
> *whats good chunky noodle soup?
> *



WTF? :rofl:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:31 PM~12824076
> *Yall know I love bags- but JAY - there is a huge difference between these 2 statements. NOW_ if you tel me that we can gas hop down the street draggin bumper-- I WILL BE THERE EVERY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



FUCK IT DO IT ANYWAY :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:32 PM~12824088
> *FUCK IT DO IT ANYWAY :0
> *


AS long as you are drivin for me :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823941
> *I heard he was bein traded
> *



That would be a dumb move now...unless they were trading for someone like Wade, but even then, Wade isn't the type of player we need now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:30 PM~12824064
> *They said 3 weeks but if feels like its been that long already
> *


It feels like he's been out over half the season to me!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:33 PM~12824104
> *AS long as you are drivin  for me :biggrin:
> *


 ILL DRIVE ANYTHING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:31 PM~12824077
> *ITS JUST CHILLEN UNDER A TARP :angry:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:25 PM~12823992
> *:biggrin:   lets make it happen then!!! I don't know Denver well enough to think of places to hop at, so anybody from Denver's input would be welcomed!!!
> *


SHERIDAN has some dope spots to make it happen at.. Ill have to think bout WADSWORHT spots


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:22 PM~12823941
> *I heard he was bein traded
> *


fuck that shit!!! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12824122
> *SHERIDAN has some dope spots to make it happen at.. Ill have to think bout WADSWORHT spots
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:34 PM~12824115
> *
> *



IM BUILDING A BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:34 PM~12824112
> *ILL DRIVE ANYTHING
> *


Its on like donkey kong then ***** :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:34 PM~12824109
> *It feels like he's been out over half the season to me!!!
> *



Nugs been playin pretty good without him...glad most of the games were at home. There were a few close losses that I think we woulda won if he was playing tho.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:37 PM~12824163
> *Nugs been playin pretty good without him...glad most of the games were at home. There were a few close losses that I think we woulda won if he was playing tho.
> *


exactly...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 PM~12824129
> *fuck that shit!!!  :angry:
> *


Im jus fuccin wit ya *****- thats like the bulls tradin Jordan- they aint never gonna trade Melo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:37 PM~12824159
> *Its on like donkey kong then ***** :cheesy:
> *


WHENS THE CUTTY GONNA BE DONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna steal the 63 from Jr and I'll be cruising in Pueblo :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:38 PM~12824181
> *Im jus fuccin wit ya *****- thats like the bulls tradin Jordan- they aint never gonna trade Melo
> *


I don't know Denver as a city has been known to trade players I like!!! Clinton Portis, Allen Iverson, Chauncy Billups the 1st time, Jalen Rose and the list goes on!!! (the Iverson trade did work out though)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:42 PM~12824230
> *I'm gonna steal the 63 from Jr and I'll be cruising in Pueblo :cheesy:
> *



MIGHT AS WELL HE DONT DRIVE IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:43 PM~12824237
> *MIGHT AS WELL HE DONT DRIVE IT
> *


see me and you are on the same fucking page I told him he can keep it in my garage and I'd drive it for him :0 :0 You know me I'd rack up some miles on that beast


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:44 PM~12824267
> *see me and you are on the same fucking page I told him he can keep it in my garage and I'd drive it for him :0  :0  You know me I'd rack up some miles on that beast
> *



YOU WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF IT FOR HIM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *impala63*, SIKSIX, CHUCKIEBOY63, SWIPH

uuuhhh Hi JR :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:45 PM~12824278
> *YOU WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF IT FOR HIM
> *


and you know this mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:39 PM~12824189
> *WHENS THE CUTTY GONNA BE DONE
> *


Pretty soon-- hopefully by the time I get my license bac- hope Im able to drive it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:46 PM~12824302
> *Pretty soon-- hopefully by the time I get my license bac- hope Im able to drive it
> *


IF NOT I WILL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 09:43 PM~12824236
> *I don't know Denver as a city has been known to trade players I like!!! Clinton Portis, Allen Iverson, Chauncy Billups the 1st time, Jalen Rose and the list goes on!!! (the Iverson trade did work out though)
> *



MELO aint goin nowhere


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:47 PM~12824315
> *IF NOT I WILL
> *


I hope you will have a spot in your garage for it if thats the case


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:47 PM~12824316
> *MELO aint goin nowhere
> *


 :biggrin: he better not!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:47 PM~12824315
> *IF NOT I WILL
> *



Damn...are you the designated "I'll drive your low if you can't" guy??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:48 PM~12824333
> *I hope you will have a spot in your garage for it if thats the case
> *


IT WONT HAVE TIME TO STAY IN THE GARAGE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 PM~12824348
> *:biggrin: he better not!!!
> *



Yup...cuz then I'd hafta to try and sell alot of shoes :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 PM~12824351
> *Damn...are you the designated "I'll drive your low if you can't" guy??
> *



BIKES OR CARS ILL SHOW YOU HOW TO DRIVE THEM


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:33 PM~12824104
> *AS long as you are drivin  for me :biggrin:
> *


ill drive for you


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:50 PM~12824378
> *BIKES OR CARS ILL SHOW YOU HOW TO DRIVE THEM
> *



You should get your own business cards and that can be your slogan


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:53 PM~12824423
> *You should get your own business cards and that can be your slogan
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:49 PM~12824355
> *IT WONT HAVE TIME TO STAY IN THE GARAGE
> *


If its not in the garage- then that means its winnin some chips off CHIPPERS  :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:32 PM~12824087
> *WTF?  :rofl:
> *


just playin bROtha


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:45 PM~12824283
> *5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63, SIKSIX, CHUCKIEBOY63, SWIPH
> 
> uuuhhh Hi JR :biggrin:
> *


Whats up fool.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:56 PM~12824473
> *If its not in the garage- then that means its winnin some chips off CHIPPERS    :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 09:58 PM~12824505
> *:0
> *



SWIPHSTYLES SAID IT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 10:59 PM~12824532
> *SWIPHSTYLES SAID IT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THAT CUTTY BETTER GET DOWN BROTHER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:56 PM~12824475
> *just playin bROtha
> *



Oh..I thought you was bein like Sean...callin me Chunky when well, you know :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:01 PM~12824567
> *Oh..I thought you was bein like Sean...callin me Chunky when well, you know  :biggrin:
> *


your chunky!! im just husky


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 10:01 PM~12824553
> *THAT CUTTY BETTER GET UP BROTHER
> *



FIXED :biggrin: 


It will- dont worry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2009, 10:56 PM~12824477
> *Whats up fool.
> *


Not much dog how was that when you hooked it up?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:19 PM~12821674
> *I know this guy that in the mix of drama will dance in your garage I think you know him :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 11:03 PM~12824579
> *your chunky!! im just husky
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 26 2009, 11:05 PM~12824615
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

COLORADO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12824654
> *COLORADO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x 1,000,000


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12824654
> *COLORADO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HI TONY HOW ARE YOU? NICE TO MEET YOU MY NAME IS JASON


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:10 PM~12824689
> *HI TONY HOW ARE YOU? NICE TO MEET YOU MY NAME IS JASON
> *


HI JASON. HOW ARE U ?NICE 2 MEET U 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:10 PM~12824683
> *x 1,000,000
> *


WHAT UP FES..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up CITY WIDE??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:12 PM~12824709
> *WHAT UP FES..
> *


Whut Up Tony??? where u been hiding? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:13 PM~12824729
> *Whut Up Tony??? where u been hiding?  :biggrin:
> *


BEHIND A ROCK IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin: WHAT U BEEN UP 2?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12824740
> *BEHIND A ROCK IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin: WHAT U BEEN UP 2?
> *


working and hiding in my garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:15 PM~12824748
> *working and hiding in my garage!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW UR BUSTN OUT FOR THE 2009...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 11:10 PM~12824689
> *HI TONY HOW ARE YOU? NICE TO MEET YOU MY NAME IS JASON
> *



Hello Jason, I'm Chris


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12824740
> *BEHIND A ROCK IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin: WHAT U BEEN UP 2?
> *


HE'S LYING HE JUST DONT HAVE HIS BALLS!!LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM~12824754
> *I KNOW UR BUSTN OUT FOR THE 2009...
> *


I got too!!! :biggrin: been on the sidelines 4 2 long... :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:17 PM~12824771
> *Hello Jason, I'm Chris
> *


HI CHUNKY NOODLE SOUP HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 PM~12824797
> *HI CHUNKY NOODLE SOUP HOW ARE YOU?
> *



Pretty good, how bout you HUSKY NOODLE SOUP?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12824790
> *What up Tony
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:17 PM~12824776
> *I got too!!!  :biggrin: been on the sidelines 4 2 long...  :angry:
> *


I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS..IM READY TO CRUIZE....AND HIT THE STREETS NOT THE SHOWS..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:21 PM~12824832
> *I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS..IM READY TO CRUIZE....AND HIT THE STREETS NOT THE SHOWS..
> *


I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:19 PM~12824811
> *Pretty good, how bout you HUSKY NOODLE SOUP?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:12 PM~12824716
> *Whats up CITY WIDE??
> *


how are you larry? happy birthday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:19 PM~12824803
> *THIS MIGHT BE COMIN BACK TO "SOUTHERN COLO"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:19 PM~12824811
> *Pretty good, how bout you HUSKY NOODLE SOUP?
> *


GOOD GOOD JUST ENJOYIN THE WARM WEATHER OUTSIDE I WAS GOING TO GO FOR A RUN BUT I COULDNT FIND MY "ABOVE THE KNEE SHORTS"


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what do you think Chuck? yes? no?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2009, 11:25 PM~12824879
> *how are you larry? happy birthday.
> *


Doing real good and thanks.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 PM~12824899
> *what do you think Chuck? yes? no?
> *



CALL ME LATER IN THE WEEK


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:19 PM~12824820
> *WHATS UP BROTHER?
> *



Watchin my daughter make a mess with play-doh


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:28 PM~12824931
> *Watchin my daughter make a mess with play-doh
> *


CHUCK EATS PLAY -DOH


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 26 2009, 11:25 PM~12824892
> *GOOD GOOD JUST ENJOYIN THE WARM WEATHER OUTSIDE I WAS GOING TO GO FOR A RUN BUT I COULDNT FIND MY "ABOVE THE KNEE SHORTS"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12824931
> *Watchin my daughter make a mess with play-doh
> *


U KNOW UR PLAYN AND SHE WATCHN.. :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 26 2009, 11:30 PM~12824944
> *U KNOW UR PLAYN AND SHE WATCHN.. :0
> *



Yea...pretty much.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 11:04 PM~12824609
> *Not much dog how was that when you hooked it up?
> *


I think it will work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2009, 11:31 PM~12824958
> *I think it will work.
> *


Sounds good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2009, 11:28 PM~12824925
> *CALL ME LATER IN THE WEEK
> *


Hey Chapo said he'll hit you up tomorrow...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 11:48 PM~12825156
> *Hey Chapo said he'll hit you up tomorrow...
> *



COOL


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 PM~12823956
> *No gas hops for the 1st couple of times we cruise!!!  :biggrin:
> *



gas hoppin' (not big inches but 20-30) + Federal Blvd's pot holes =

















brokin' balljoints... :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 05:17 PM~12821088
> *came close but decided not to :0
> *


  damn and I'm in need of some good ol home cooking :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 27 2009, 12:49 AM~12826292
> * damn and I'm in need of some good ol home cooking :angry:
> *


damn I need to go to bed I'm all fuckd up tring to burn 2 movies  
good night COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- dont tell me this is gonna be another dead day in here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 09:10 AM~12827353
> *DAMN-- dont tell me this is gonna be another dead day in here
> *



:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 08:10 AM~12827353
> *DAMN-- dont tell me this is gonna be another dead day in here
> *


*Damn ******, you posted this at 8:10am, what the fuck did you expect a circus in here? :twak: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 AM~12827792
> *Damn ******, you posted this at 8:10am, what the fuck did you expect a circus in here? :twak:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, greenmerc77
What up Paul,when you getting back to CO homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 09:17 AM~12827887
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, greenmerc77
> What up Paul,when you getting back to CO homie?
> *


I'm back for another 3 weeks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma head up and see you Y Kiko soon.We just had a meeting and I wanted to get you guys up to date onna few things


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 AM~12827792
> *Damn ******, you posted this at 8:10am, what the fuck did you expect a circus in here? :twak:
> *


I know right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 27 2009, 09:04 AM~12827792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and FEs-- you know damn well what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:01 PM~12828834
> *Look *****-- when you aint out in Vegas playin with hookers- you are always up early and postin shit BRIGHT N EARLY :biggrin:
> And chuc- you always are wavin as soon as he does it :biggrin:
> and FEs-- you know damn well what im talkin bout :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:10 AM~12828896
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Colorado Ryders!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 12:28 PM~12829058
> *Whats up Colorado Ryders!!
> *


Whutz Good Bro??? "call me now" haha, jus playin' pana...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:30 AM~12829085
> *Whutz Good Bro??? "call me now" haha, jus playin' pana...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You crazy!!!!! Careful Homie, your brothers got a LIL account now, you might be gettin a WTF PM. Haha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 12:40 PM~12829153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You crazy!!!!! Careful Homie, your brothers got a LIL account now, you might be gettin a WTF PM. Haha!!!
> *


Come on dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:46 AM~12829209
> *Come on dogg!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Or he might give you the :angry: emoticon!!!!! Haha!!!

Thats your brother :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 12:48 PM~12829227
> *Or he might give you the  :angry: emoticon!!!!! Haha!!!
> 
> Thats your brother :biggrin:
> *


You and Chapo are gonna make me make him an example!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:53 AM~12829292
> *You and Chapo are gonna make me make him an example!!!
> *



You know you got too!!!! :0 

Otherwise........well lets just say you can't have shit like that around, people might get the wrong idea about how we roll!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:53 AM~12829292
> *You and Chapo are gonna make me make him an example!!!
> *



Your "PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT" says it best Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, *Bigg Izz Dogg


Wuz up Cip Dawg!!! :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 01:12 PM~12829443
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, Bigg Izz Dogg
> Wuz up Cip Dawg!!! :wave:
> *


Whats up IZZ! just here at work!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Jan 27 2009, 01:05 PM~12829379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 27 2009, 12:14 PM~12829477
> *Whats up IZZ! just here at work!
> *


Thats cool Homie!!! How you been??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 12:15 PM~12829483
> *So true!!!
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 01:17 PM~12829502
> *Thats cool Homie!!! How you been??
> *


besides all the drama, pretty good! all should be back to normal by march!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 27 2009, 12:18 PM~12829518
> *besides all the drama, pretty good!  all should be back to normal by march!!
> *


Good to hear bROther!!! 09's seems like is gonna be a "hoppin" year Homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 01:21 PM~12829552
> *Good to hear bROther!!! 09's seems like is gonna be a "hoppin" year Homie :biggrin:
> *


Thats what it lookin like!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, Bigg Izz Dogg, *CHUCKIEBOY63*

Whats up Chuck??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 27 2009, 12:22 PM~12829563
> *Thats what it lookin like!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2009, 12:22 PM~12829566
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, Bigg Izz Dogg, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> ...


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, JUST PASSEN THREW TO SEE WHATS GOING DOWN IN CO.......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP since were all snoopin' around in other topics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830069
> *BUMP since were all snoopin' around in other topics!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:24 PM~12830177
> *:scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: im doin' the same thing too!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830069
> *BUMP since were all snoopin' around in other topics!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 27 2009, 12:43 PM~12829737
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, JUST PASSEN THREW TO SEE WHATS GOING DOWN IN CO.......
> *



Thats cool Homie!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, painloc21
Whut Up Dogg??? you ain't been on here in a min...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Real Talk!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 03:30 PM~12830943
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 02:30 PM~12830943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!!!!!

So tru!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830069
> *BUMP since were all snoopin' around in other topics!!!
> *


We havin some fun though huh :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up ryders?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 03:20 PM~12830834
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, painloc21
> Whut Up Dogg??? you ain't been on here in a min...
> *



i been on homie just ran outta shit ta say :biggrin: and thats something hard for me to do since im such a loud mouth! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 27 2009, 01:49 AM~12826292
> * damn and I'm in need of some good ol home cooking :angry:
> *


Where are the steaks you made?? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back online baby


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 11:03 PM~12832616
> *back online baby
> *


thank you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 04:13 PM~12831307
> *We havin some fun though huh :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 27 2009, 04:34 PM~12831531
> *i been on homie just ran outta shit ta say :biggrin:  and thats something hard for me to do since im such a loud mouth! :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 10:19 PM~12832794
> *thank you!!!
> *



thats what Im sayin- I was trippin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:23 PM~12832842
> *thats what Im sayin- I was trippin :biggrin:
> *


I was bout to go to bed but decided to check it one last time... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 11:31 PM~12832934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:33 PM~12832956
> *
> *


So do you know the story behind this or what?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 11:35 PM~12832998
> *So do you know the story behind this or what?
> *


A lil' bit!!! look around these topics and you'll get the idea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 11:31 PM~12832934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:31 PM~12832934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOu like my new bike or what Larry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:48 PM~12833108
> *YOu like my new bike or what Larry :biggrin:
> *


I sure dooo Swiph put some fat white walls on it already :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:48 PM~12833121
> *I sure dooo Swiph put some fat white walls on it already :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:52 PM~12833172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I just ordered a set of em for my bobber damn I'm close to ridin homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:53 PM~12833191
> *I just ordered a set of em for my bobber damn I'm close to ridin homie
> *


I dont even have my license right now :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 11:54 PM~12833202
> *I dont even have my license right now :cheesy:
> *


motorcycle or car?? I have a vehicle drives liscense but not a motorcycle one damn I need to hurry up and get one but fuck it I'm riding without one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:56 PM~12833220
> *motorcycle or car?? I have a vehicle drives liscense but not a motorcycle one damn I need to hurry up and get one but fuck it I'm riding without one
> *


 neither :angry: 


But I will- HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ridin' dirty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2009, 11:58 PM~12833262
> *ridin' dirty!!!  :biggrin:
> *


more than half the people in town who ride bikes are there is no test givin here you have to go to pueblo so thats why


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 11:59 PM~12833275
> *more than half the people in town who ride bikes are there is no test givin here you have to go to pueblo so thats why
> *


yeah half the peeps over here I know wit' bikes are the same way!!!


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

what up homies am in colorado i live in platteville small town near greeley well i wanted to join a car club but am a lil short on the lowrider scene well i got a 99 caddy deville on 18's i was thinking of fixing up but need some help and i thought joining a club would help out on what i needed to know well pm me and tell me what i need to join the clubs please thanks this is the car


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:01 PM~12833310
> *what up homies am in colorado i live in platteville small town near greeley well i wanted to join a car club but am a lil short on the lowrider scene well i got a 99 caddy deville on 18's i was thinking of fixing up but need some help and i thought joining a club would help out on what i needed to know well pm me and tell me what i need to join the clubs please thanks this is the car
> 
> 
> ...



you live right on 85 right??????? I use to see this caddy everyday on the way to my shop. 

EDIT- as a matter of fact- thats 85 in the bacgROund and that semis headin north huh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll holla at you playas later!!! gotta get some zzz...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 10:23 PM~12832842
> *thats what Im sayin- I was trippin :biggrin:
> *


I was in the chat most of the time the site was off line till texas_bowties (I'm sure it was him) posted a link and it loged me out :angry:


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:04 AM~12833351
> *you live right on 85 right??????? I use to see this caddy everyday on the way to my shop.
> 
> EDIT- as a matter of fact- thats 85 in the bacgROund and that semis headin north huh
> *


yea bro thats me right off of 85 wheres your shop at


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 28 2009, 12:59 AM~12834291
> *yea bro thats me right off of 85 wheres your shop at
> *


I dont have it anymore-- it was up in Evans though


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 02:15 AM~12834344
> *I dont have it anymore-- it was up in Evans though
> *


 o for real well hey can you still do air bags o not anymore or do you kno somewhere i can get em done for a reasonable price


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 28 2009, 01:19 AM~12834354
> *o for real well hey can you still do air bags o not anymore or do you kno somewhere i can get em done for a reasonable price
> *


YA-I layed a caddy like yours almost on the grOUnd on 22s-- shit was pretty hot.
jus pm me and we can talk about it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHUCKIEBOY63*

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 06:42 AM~12834872
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> ...


*Damn you foos up early :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, ROTHER!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 22 2009, 01:56 PM~12783266
> *DAMN PERRO THE "KING OF CO".................
> *





> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 22 2009, 04:09 PM~12784432
> *Which 64 is being called king....The vert or the Hopper? :dunno:
> *







2:46-3:28


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 28 2009, 08:22 AM~12835248
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, ROTHER!
> *


*What's good bROther! What's the word?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 28 2009, 09:28 AM~12835292
> *What's good bROther! What's the word?
> *


JUST WORK! GETTIN READY FOR THE GAME SUNDAY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME HOPPING ACTION IN COLORADO THIS YEAR........*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. DAMN ITS WINDY HERE IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:07 AM~12835598
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO. DAMN ITS WINDY HERE IN THE SPRINGS
> *


 :wave: :wave: FUCK YEA IT IS WOKE MY ASS UP WUS CRACKIN CHUCKIEBOY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 28 2009, 08:27 AM~12835281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN ROY WHAT YOU GETTING INTO TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:32 AM~12835804
> *WUS CRACKIN ROY WHAT YOU GETTING INTO TODAY
> *


I dunno dog it's cold think Imma just do shit around the house Y watch some Truuchas....what you up to?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:19 AM~12835687
> *:wave:  :wave: FUCK YEA IT IS WOKE MY ASS UP WUS CRACKIN CHUCKIEBOY
> *


*GETTING READY FO HALE HOMEBOY.....WHATS CRACKEN WIT YOU WRINKS, YOU READY TO MAKE SOME NOISE ESE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:39 AM~12835896
> *GETTING READY FO HALE HOMEBOY.....WHATS CRACKEN WIT YOU WRINKS, YOU READY TO MAKE SOME NOISE ESE!!!!
> *


SSSSHHHHHHHHH :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ABOUT TO GET BACK TO WORK :angry:  :tears: TOMARROW IT FUCKIN SUCKS! I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET OUT OF IT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:39 AM~12835896
> *GETTING READY FO HALE HOMEBOY.....WHATS CRACKEN WIT YOU WRINKS, YOU READY TO MAKE SOME NOISE ESE!!!!
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:42 AM~12835922
> *ABOUT TO GET BACK TO WORK  :angry:    :tears: TOMARROW IT FUCKIN SUCKS! I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET OUT OF IT
> *


Lemme know if you need anything dog I know it's hard for you to get around on that leg and I'm here foolio


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+Jan 28 2009, 09:43 AM~12835935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da Fuck Chuck!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 AM~12835947
> *Lemme know if you need anything dog I know it's hard for you to get around on that leg and I'm here foolio
> *


*MR HOP A LONG...PINCHE WRINKLES....ESTAS CABRON HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 AM~12835947
> *Lemme know if you need anything dog I know it's hard for you to get around on that leg and I'm here foolio
> *


I LOOK AT IT THIS ROY IF I FUCK IT UP SOME MORE I'LL GET OFF WORK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:47 AM~12835971
> *MR HOP A LONG...PINCHE WRINKLES....ESTAS CABRON HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
First Chapas now wrinkles,what the hell?the Army aint feeding you fuckers leche or what?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:46 AM~12835965
> *What da Fuck Chuck!!!!!
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN ROY DOG...JUST HERE GETTING LISTO FO HALE HOMIE...GOT A LOT TO DO THIS WEEK FO CHUCKIES B~DAY PARTY ON SATURDAY, HES ALREADY GONNA BE 14 HOMIE!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:47 AM~12835978
> *I LOOK AT IT THIS ROY IF I FUCK IT UP SOME MORE I'LL GET OFF WORK
> *


Hell yeah take a year off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835985
> *:biggrin:
> First Chapas now wrinkles,what the hell?the Army aint feeding you fuckers leche or what?
> *


IT MAKES ME SHIT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835987
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROY DOG...JUST HERE GETTING LISTO FO HALE HOMIE...GOT A LOT TO DO THIS WEEK FO CHUCKIES B~DAY PARTY ON SATURDAY, HES ALREADY GONNA BE 14 HOMIE!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's a trip how fast time goes,Tell lil Chuckster his Family out here said what's up and Happy Birthday


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835985
> *:biggrin:
> First Chapas now wrinkles,what the hell?the Army aint feeding you fuckers leche or what?
> *


*THIS FOO CALLED ME ON SUNDAY HE IS DOWN HERE IN LOS ANGELES ON MID TOUR LEAVE FROM IRAQ HOMIE, HE WAS ALL PEDO AT A BAR WIT THE HOMIE "PERICO"...THEY WERE HAVEN SOME GOODTIMES, I'LL SEE THEM THIS WEEKEND AT THE B~DAY PARTY..............*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835987
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROY DOG...JUST HERE GETTING LISTO FO HALE HOMIE...GOT A LOT TO DO THIS WEEK FO CHUCKIES B~DAY PARTY ON SATURDAY, HES ALREADY GONNA BE 14 HOMIE!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER START HIDDING THE CAR KEYS :biggrin: BELIVE ME HOMIE I KNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:50 AM~12836000
> *IT MAKES ME SHIT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ol lactose intolerant motherfucker :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:50 AM~12836005
> *Damn that's a trip how fast time goes,Tell lil Chuckster his Family out here said what's up and Happy Birthday
> *


*FO SHO YA SAVEZ.............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:51 AM~12836012
> *YOU BETTER START HIDDING THE CAR KEYS  :biggrin:  BELIVE ME HOMIE I KNOW
> *


*THAT LIL FOO KNOWS BETTER DOG...I CRACK THAT WHIP!!!!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:50 AM~12836008
> *THIS FOO CALLED ME ON SUNDAY HE IS DOWN HERE IN LOS ANGELES ON MID TOUR LEAVE FROM IRAQ HOMIE, HE WAS ALL PEDO AT A BAR WIT THE HOMIE "PERICO"...THEY WERE HAVEN SOME GOODTIMES, I'LL SEE THEM THIS WEEKEND AT THE B~DAY PARTY..............
> *


TELL THAT FUCKER I SAID WUS SUP AND ALSO CHAPAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:50 AM~12836008
> *THIS FOO CALLED ME ON SUNDAY HE IS DOWN HERE IN LOS ANGELES ON MID TOUR LEAVE FROM IRAQ HOMIE, HE WAS ALL PEDO AT A BAR WIT THE HOMIE "PERICO"...THEY WERE HAVEN SOME GOODTIMES, I'LL SEE THEM THIS WEEKEND AT THE B~DAY PARTY..............
> *


Cool lemme know the happs tu sabes the return is on your table perro


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FES AND IZZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FES AND IZZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:54 AM~12836039
> *WUS SUP FES AND IZZ
> *


X2 :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:54 AM~12836037
> *Cool lemme know the happs tu sabes the return is on your table perro
> *


*SIMON CAHETON......ILL KEEP YOU POSTED!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Roy and Wrinkles??? you guys in here deep early in the morning!!! Whut it iz Izz??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 09:52 AM~12836026
> *TELL THAT FUCKER I SAID WUS SUP AND ALSO CHAPAS
> *


*ILL HAVE HIM CALL YOU ON SATURDAY......."AND I KICK THAT ORANGATANG IN THE ASS"................* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 09:56 AM~12836062
> *Whut Up Roy and Wrinkles??? you guys in here deep early in the morning!!! Whut it iz Izz???  :biggrin:
> *


we aint got no Yobs :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 09:56 AM~12836062
> *Whut Up Roy and Wrinkles??? you guys in here deep early in the morning!!! Whut it iz Izz???  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Fes Dawg!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12836066
> *ILL HAVE HIM CALL YOU ON SATURDAY......."AND I KICK THAT ORANGATANG IN THE ASS"................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12836069
> *Whats up GOODTIMERS!!
> *


What tha Bizz IZZ


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 AM~12836073
> *we aint got no Yobs :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Huevones!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So we getting Springs Poppin this year or what?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 AM~12836085
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Huevones!!!
> *


 :dunno: WHAT!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 AM~12836081
> *What tha Bizz IZZ
> *



Que haces foolio!!!!

Still unemployed I see..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's the homie Chapo's g-body he been working on!!! and the '64 SS is coming too but no pics of that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:00 AM~12836088
> *So we getting Springs Poppin this year or what?
> *


You already know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 AM~12836091
> *:dunno: WHAT!
> *



Damn maybe I spelled that wrong..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 AM~12836102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT! CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 AM~12836085
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Huevones!!!
> *


Shit if I could find a jale that pays more than Unemployment I'd be there.going crazy with nothing to do at home but exercise and TV......given me flashbacks of Folsom


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 10:58 AM~12836077
> *Whats up Fes Dawg!! :biggrin:
> *


whutz good!!! jus' chillin' today get in the garage later on and do some more work!!! :biggrin: Grindin'... literally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 AM~12836102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its about FUCKIN TIME!!!!! :uh:



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 11:03 AM~12836117
> *OH SHIT! CAME OUT CLEAN
> *


Itz definitely not done yet...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 AM~12836113
> *Damn maybe I spelled that wrong..
> *


NAW YOU DIDN'T JUST SAYING WHATS WRONG WITH TAKING A BREAK :biggrin: I DIDN'T TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY EITHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see it done i know chapos got some Big ideas uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 11:04 AM~12836132
> *Its about FUCKIN TIME!!!!! :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


peeps think were sleeping, but we ain't


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:06 AM~12836162
> *peeps think were sleeping, but we ain't
> *


that's why I specifically drive down your calle :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:05 AM~12836152
> *Can't wait to see it done i know chapos got some Big ideas uffin:
> *


sometimes he has too many ideas... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:04 AM~12836125
> *whutz good!!! jus' chillin' today get in the garage later on and do some more work!!! :biggrin: Grindin'... literally!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah Homie!!! Keep an eye out for "General Ty"!!!!

He's gonna come help ya out..  





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:07 AM~12836171
> *that's why I specifically drive down your calle :biggrin:
> *


I see you most of the time!!! Im just locked up in my lil' jail (garage)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:07 AM~12836173
> *sometimes he has too many ideas...  :biggrin:
> *


At least he aint like 1 person I knew making blinds outta wood and putting foil over hoses to make em look chrome :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 10:08 AM~12836179
> *Hell yeah Homie!!! Keep an eye out for "General Ty"!!!!
> 
> He's gonna come help ya out..
> ...


What happened to TY hows that Lac coming out?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 11:08 AM~12836179
> *Hell yeah Homie!!! Keep an eye out for "General Ty"!!!!
> 
> He's gonna come help ya out..
> ...


callate pana... nos esta mirando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:10 AM~12836200
> *callate pana... nos esta mirando!!!  :biggrin:
> *


what you lookin for? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:09 AM~12836186
> *I see you most of the time!!! Im just locked up in my lil' jail (garage)
> *


haven't seen the Cutty inna while bet it's close :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:11 AM~12836214
> *what you lookin for? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 AM~12836226
> *X2
> *


TY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or is it SGT. TY :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 AM~12836198
> *What happened to TY hows that Lac coming out?
> *


He's got a '76 or '77 Monte now that needs some work!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 AM~12836244
> *Or is it SGT. TY :cheesy:
> *


YOU A FOO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 AM~12836145
> *NAW YOU DIDN'T JUST SAYING WHATS WRONG WITH TAKING A BREAK  :biggrin: I DIDN'T TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY EITHER
> *



Alright cool...I thought I was gonna have to apologize homie :biggrin: 

How you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 AM~12836253
> *He's got a '76 or '77 Monte now that needs some work!!!
> *


Damn he coulda just picked up Kikos old MC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Jan 28 2009, 11:11 AM~12836214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The General" is lookin' for us probably!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:15 AM~12836261
> *Damn he coulda just picked up Kikos old MC
> *


I just had that same thought just now talking to you guys...  thatz for sale or what???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Imma get my Truucha on today,and if anybody is interested in the new Rollin Vol.#12 I'm sure Fes can hook you up*
:biggrin: 




I miss the damn Cali-Swangins myself


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:15 AM~12836267
> *"The General" is lookin' for us probably!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That some funny shit right there !!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 10:15 AM~12836259
> *Alright cool...I thought I was gonna have to apologize homie :biggrin:
> 
> How you been?
> *


BEEN GOOD JUST HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLIN HOPEFULLY I'LL GET TO CRUISE THE RIDE BEFORE I DEPLOY AGAIN :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:17 AM~12836277
> *I just had that same thought just now talking to you guys...   thatz for sale or what???
> *


I think it may still be around it has a sweet ass engine and all bodywork is flawless just the fools keyed it :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:17 AM~12836282
> *Imma get my Truucha on today,and if anybody is interested in the new Rollin Vol.#12 I'm sure Fes can hook you up
> :biggrin:
> I miss the damn Cali-Swangins myself
> *


Itz the shit too, but there's no cruisin' on this one!!! Alot of shit talking and hopping!!! Really good footage from Vegas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:15 AM~12836267
> *"The General" is lookin' for us probably!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
Now he's promoted to General already.....nice you guys go up in rank fast over there :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> I just had that same thought just now talking to you guys...   thatz for sale or what???
> [/qu :no: :no: :no:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:19 AM~12836294
> *I think it may still be around it has a sweet ass engine and all bodywork is flawless just the fools keyed it :angry:
> *


yeah that was some bullshit... :angry: karma is a bitch though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:21 AM~12836322
> *yeah that was some bullshit...  :angry: karma is a bitch though...
> *


Yeah,but he came out hard after that so it's all GOOD


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:21 AM~12836322
> *yeah that was some bullshit...  :angry: karma is a bitch though...
> *


THATS TRUE HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:20 AM~12836313
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Now he's promoted to General already.....nice you guys go up in rank fast over there :cheesy:
> *


That was some self promotion... he gettin' demoted!!! no hard feelings though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:20 AM~12836313
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Now he's promoted to General already.....nice you guys go up in rank fast over there :cheesy:
> *



He promoted himself bro!!! :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:22 AM~12836332
> *Yeah,but he came out hard after that so it's all GOOD
> *


Yeah I luv the Lac!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 AM~12836289
> *BEEN GOOD JUST HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLIN HOPEFULLY I'LL GET TO CRUISE THE RIDE BEFORE I DEPLOY AGAIN :uh:  :uh:
> *


I hear that!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Fes and Izzy I got some stuff FS in the parts section I am selling for Ivan...lemme know if you're interested in anything I'm sure we can get you a deal....here's the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455302


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 11:24 AM~12836357
> *I hear that!!!!!
> *


x2 sucks you gettin' deployed but im sure you'll stack some bread up out there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:23 AM~12836347
> *That was some self promotion... he gettin' demoted!!! no hard feelings though!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 AM~12836374
> *x2 sucks you gettin' deployed but im sure you'll stack some bread up out there!!!
> *


Yes he would!!!
:yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 AM~12836374
> *x2 sucks you gettin' deployed but im sure you'll stack some bread up out there!!!
> *


YEA BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WHEN YOUR MARRIED BUT GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE FOR THAT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:27 AM~12836394
> *YEA BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WHEN YOUR MARRIED BUT GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE FOR THAT :biggrin:
> *


What's that fucker???????
You gonna keister some Afganistan Gold :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:25 AM~12836366
> *hey Fes and Izzy I got some stuff FS in the parts section I am selling for Ivan...lemme know if you're interested in anything I'm sure we can get you a deal....here's the link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=455302
> *


I'll take those drop mounts, and I know someone that might want that #11... and how's the chrome on the center linkage?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 AM~12836410
> *What's that fucker???????
> You gonna keister some Afganistan Gold :0
> *


NO FUCKER!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 11:27 AM~12836394
> *YEA BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WHEN YOUR MARRIED BUT GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE FOR THAT :biggrin:
> *


Yea im sure you'll work that out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:30 AM~12836422
> *I'll take those drop mounts, and I know someone that might want that #11... and how's the chrome on the center linkage?
> *


Chrome is virtually flawless homie definately showable


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:30 AM~12836422
> *I'll take those drop mounts, and I know someone that might want that #11... and how's the chrome on the center linkage?
> *


WHOA WHOA WAIT A MINUTE FES A WANNA SEE WHATS FOR SALE BEFORE YOU TAKE ALL THE GOOD SHIT J/K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:30 AM~12836426
> *NO FUCKER!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


By that smile before that laugh I can tell you thought about it for a second......sick bastard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:32 AM~12836444
> *WHOA WHOA WAIT A MINUTE FES A WANNA SEE WHATS FOR SALE BEFORE YOU TAKE ALL THE GOOD SHIT J/K
> *


Sorry homie we don't fuck with Ford shit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12836440
> *Chrome is virtually flawless homie definately showable
> *


  and let me holla at Chapo he might want them bushings for the Impala a-arms I'll let you know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12836444
> *WHOA WHOA WAIT A MINUTE FES A WANNA SEE WHATS FOR SALE BEFORE YOU TAKE ALL THE GOOD SHIT J/K
> *


 :roflmao: hey he brought it up!!! Talk to your President!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 AM~12836477
> *  and let me holla at Chapo he might want them bushings for the Impala a-arms I'll let you know!!!
> *


Cool let me know asap I'm getting PM'd like a mofo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM~12836495
> *Cool let me know asap I'm getting PM'd like a mofo
> *


I bet!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:36 AM~12836493
> *:roflmao: hey he brought it up!!! Talk to your President!!!  :biggrin:
> *


He can't afford to buy shit until he shits those old Bricks :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:34 AM~12836466
> *Sorry homie we don't fuck with Ford shit :biggrin:
> *


DICK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I KNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I also have some 88 spoke all chrome Dayton's no curbs flawless $650
No adapters KO's or Tires


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:39 AM~12836524
> *I also have some 88 spoke all chrome Dayton's no curbs flawless $650
> No adapters KO's or Tires
> *


3 prestamped one stamped


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:36 AM~12836493
> *:roflmao: hey he brought it up!!! Talk to your President!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE TOLD ME ABOUT IT JUST FUCKING WITH YOU FES :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:39 AM~12836524
> *I also have some 88 spoke all chrome Dayton's no curbs flawless $650
> No adapters KO's or Tires
> *


Are they show quality and yes I know there D's... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 11:40 AM~12836533
> *YEA HE TOLD ME ABOUT IT JUST FUCKING WITH YOU FES :biggrin:
> *


I figured it would've been talked about at a meeting b4 it was put on LIL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:41 AM~12836546
> *Are they show quality and yes I know there D's... :biggrin:
> *


I believe they are,Ill get back to you on it.......Best offer also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:42 AM~12836560
> *I believe they are,Ill get back to you on it.......Best offer also
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 AM~12836558
> *I figured it would've been talked about at a meeting b4 it was put on LIL!!!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 AM~12836102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that shit!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 AM~12836410
> *What's that fucker???????
> You gonna keister some Afganistan Gold :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:27 AM~12836394
> *YEA BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES WHEN YOUR MARRIED BUT GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE FOR THAT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 11:44 AM~12836581
> *I like that shit!
> *


itz gonna be


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 AM~12836531
> *3 prestamped one stamped
> *


DAMN THAT SUX its only got 3 prestamps- even though I dont like 88spokes- those prestamps are the ones worth a little bit more- the only prestamp 88s were thier 1st year productions


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 AM~12836509
> *He can't afford to buy shit until he shits those old Bricks :roflmao:
> *


PM sent Roy!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

price is right for them and it includes shipping.....here in cs of course :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 10:54 AM~12836663
> *PM sent Roy!!!!
> *


sent back homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

hopefully Da Springs gets it crackin' like this!!! Memorial Park here we come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:07 AM~12836822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:41 AM~12836546
> *Are they show quality and yes I know there D's... :biggrin:
> *


They are show Quality and 3 are stamped 1 isn't


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 28 2009, 10:38 AM~12836515
> *DICK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I KNOW
> *


*DONT TRIP FOO, DOWN HERE IN LOS THERE ARE PLENTY OF FORDS ....LMK WHAT YOU NEED WRINKS!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 12:16 PM~12836915
> *They are show Quality and 3 are stamped 1 isn't
> *


cool... I'll get at you in a lil' bit about everything...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jan 28 2009, 11:18 AM~12836948
> *DONT TRIP FOO, DOWN HERE IN LOS THERE ARE PLENTY OF FORDS ....LMK WHAT YOU NEED WRINKS!!!   :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yeah there are plenty.........at 'pick your part" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:18 AM~12836949
> *cool... I'll get at you in a lil' bit about everything...
> *


lemme know
Showtime 1/2" blocks,backing plates,and center link....sales pending


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 12:21 PM~12836991
> *lemme know
> Showtime 1/2" blocks,backing plates,and center link....sales pending
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Center Link is mine fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 12:32 PM~12837114
> *Center Link is mine fellas!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12837114
> *Center Link is mine fellas!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pm sent Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:35 AM~12837149
> *pm sent Roy
> *


sent back dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 12:36 PM~12837159
> *sent back dog
> *


we got a deal!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:39 AM~12837196
> *we got a deal!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Damn my post count is going up today :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:41 AM~12837216
> *:thumbsup:
> Damn my post count is going up today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 12:39 PM~12837196
> *we got a deal!!!
> *


  qouted the wrong post...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also have this 1/2" Y Block $20 WO fitting $30 with fittings


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719*

*What's cracken bROthers!*


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

ey homies what other clubs are there in colorado besides rollers only and good times pm please


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12837672
> *AllHustle NoLove, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What's cracken bROthers!
> *



just home for my favorite meal of the day :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12837672
> *AllHustle NoLove, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What's cracken bROthers!
> *


LUNCH BREAK! TRYING TO FINISH UP A 32 ROADSTER TODAY!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:21 AM~12836988
> *
> 
> damn!!!
> *


YA- that ARMADA on 6's is so sic- first time I seen it I was trippin-- they was sellin it for cheap 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 12:41 PM~12837216
> *:thumbsup:
> Damn my post count is going up today :biggrin:
> *


mine too!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 28 2009, 01:35 PM~12837729
> *LUNCH BREAK! TRYING TO FINISH UP A 32 ROADSTER TODAY!
> *



that fucker is nice  but i dont think my big ass would fit in it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 28 2009, 12:31 PM~12837704
> *ey homies what other clubs are there in colorado besides ROllerZ only and good times pm please
> *


FIXED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:36 PM~12837735
> *YA- that ARMADA on 6's is so sic- first time I seen it I was trippin-- they was sellin it for cheap 2
> *


how much was it goin' for? I wonder what the setup looks like?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2009, 01:37 PM~12837744
> *that fucker is nice  but i dont think my big ass would fit in it
> *


THE GUY THAT OWNS IT IS TALLER THEN YOU!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove



Kinda busy in here :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12837759
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove
> Kinda busy in here :biggrin:
> *


allday today!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12837757
> *THE GUY THAT OWNS IT IS TALLER THEN YOU!
> *


are you serious? i thought he would be your size :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2009, 01:40 PM~12837775
> *are you serious?  i thought he would be your size :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NAH HE'S A TALL DORKY GUY LIKE YOU! AND BY THE WAY, TONE PUT THAT LIGHT BACK IN FOR YOU! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jan 28 2009, 01:41 PM~12837786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NAH HE'S A TALL DORKY GUY LIKE YOU! AND BY THE WAY, TONE PUT THAT LIGHT BACK IN FOR YOU! :angry:
> *



lol that was both of us


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12837759
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, GOODTIMESROY, AllHustle NoLove
> Kinda busy in here :biggrin:
> *


and that quick they all disappear!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 01:00 PM~12837922
> *and that quick they all disappear!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 12:37 PM~12837747
> *FIXED
> *


*It's not fixed right, better check yourself foolio  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12838161
> *It's not fixed right, better check yourself foolio
> *



:dunno: 






:biggrin: 


I was payin more attention to the mispell--- OOOOOOOOOOOPPSSS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 AM~12836102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, those look familiar!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2009, 04:06 PM~12839208
> *man, those look familiar!
> *


 :yes: they sure do!!! Whutz up Chris???


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 01:37 PM~12837751
> *how much was it goin' for? I wonder what the setup looks like?
> *


HERE YA GO HOME BOY, IT'S STILL FOR SALE 35G'S :biggrin: 



















HERE'S SOME OF THE QX


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Jan 28 2009, 04:32 PM~12839487
> *HERE YA GO HOME BOY, IT'S STILL FOR SALE 35G'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz sick!!! :biggrin: I like shit like that!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

don't know if you guys saw this from Denver's Craigslist.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1009242016.html

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 28 2009, 07:26 PM~12841243
> *don't know if you guys saw this from Denver's Craigslist.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1009242016.html
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: I like that!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 06:45 PM~12841440
> *:0  :biggrin:  I like that!!!
> *


YA- thats pretty sic right there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 11:52 AM~12836652
> *DAMN THAT SUX its only got 3 prestamps- even though I dont like 88spokes- those prestamps are the ones worth a little bit more-  the only prestamp 88s were thier 1st year  productions
> *


Nobody ever goes up to a set of daytons and crawls on their knees to look at the stamp behind the spoke you can hardly see the stamp anyways.They arent worth more than a prestamp either


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:06 PM~12841696
> *
> Right before I steal em :cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 PM~12841723
> *
> Right before I steal em :cheesy:
> *


wow!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:13 PM~12841806
> *wow!!!
> *


I wish I was a thief especially nowadays :biggrin: 
Cause aint shit else paying a fuck right now


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 PM~12841723
> *
> Right before I steal em :cheesy:
> *


Yeah u fucking stoled them tripple golds thats for sure


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:25 PM~12841964
> *I wish I was a thief especially nowadays :biggrin:
> Cause aint shit else paying a fuck right now
> *


Oh I feel you though!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

And now Dayton is laser etching dayton on the lip of the wheel my new Daytons have the stamps and the etching


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:27 PM~12841984
> *Yeah u fucking stoled them tripple golds thats for sure
> *


You Bastard..... :angry: 
Marcos just got a same exact set shipped Fawker for the same price!!!!  
scammer :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:29 PM~12842015
> *And now Dayton is laser etching dayton on the lip of the wheel my new Daytons have the stamps and the etching
> *


BALLIN' :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:29 PM~12842015
> *And now Dayton is laser etching dayton on the lip of the wheel my new Daytons have the stamps and the etching
> *


That's for the Ballers like you to Floss to the unknowing mofos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:30 PM~12842031
> *You Bastard..... :angry:
> Marcos just got a same exact set shipped Fawker for the same price!!!!
> scammer :cheesy:
> *


His werent exact i saw them and you got some remingtons that you made money on i learned to hustle from your lowballin ass .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:34 PM~12842093
> *His werent exact i saw them and you got some remingtons that you made money on i learned to hustle from your lowballin ass .
> *


*That's why I have a Free Ragtop in the Garage *:cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Her are my Zenith 72 spokes for the cutlass the zenith ko will be painted blue where the allen bolt part is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


About 6 sets of D's and still buying new wheels :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:39 PM~12842152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Zeniths are the shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

can't wait to start dippin' again!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:47 PM~12842259
> *can't wait to start dippin' again!!!
> *


Me Too :cheesy: 













hopefully Saturday is nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:50 PM~12842304
> *Me Too :cheesy:
> hopefully Saturday is nice
> *


lucky fawker!!!  if itz nice saturday you get to go dippin' and I get to lock myself up in the garage!!! :angry: It will all be worth it at the end!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 07:53 PM~12842342
> *lucky fawker!!!    if itz nice saturday you get to go dippin' and I get to lock myself up in the garage!!!  :angry:  It will all be worth it at the end!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I can pick you up homie  going by there anyway :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:54 PM~12842357
> *I can pick you up homie  going by there anyway :biggrin:
> *


might have to take you up on that offer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont do it Fes lock yourself in that garage install plumbing ,food and a place to sleep in there so u can get that ride done. Thats what i do sometimes is work on my ride till late at night my neighbors probably think im on crack banging on shit at 2 in the morning.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:04 PM~12842492
> *Dont do it Fes lock yourself in that garage install plumbing ,food and a place to sleep in there so u can get that ride done. Thats what i do sometimes is work on my ride till late at night my neighbors probably think im on crack banging on shit at 2 in the morning.
> *


Who said you wasn't on crack? :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:04 PM~12842505
> *Who said you wasn't on crack? :0
> *


But i aint all skinny and shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:07 PM~12842543
> *But i aint all skinny and shit :biggrin:
> *


yeah true.....you're high on lowriding  




hey Ivan backspin is back on sirius homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 09:04 PM~12842492
> *Dont do it Fes lock yourself in that garage install plumbing ,food and a place to sleep in there so u can get that ride done. Thats what i do sometimes is work on my ride till late at night my neighbors probably think im on crack banging on shit at 2 in the morning.*


you right though... I'll feel much better when that shit is done!!! Or atleast at the painters :biggrin: My neighbors probably think im crazy too when they here bangin', grindin' and welding!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:08 PM~12842564
> *yeah true.....you're high on lowriding
> hey Ivan backspin is back on sirius homie :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i noticed it yesterday at work while i was warming up from this 25 below weather


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Marcos ? being all quiet like always


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:11 PM~12842598
> *Yeah i noticed it yesterday at work while i was warming up from this 25 below weather
> *


Damn that sucks,I got my first UE check on my Second claim today.Looks like Imma be getting like 500 a week for the next 6 months :biggrin: 
Gotta hate that cold weather,Imma have to start back in the spring :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:13 PM~12842617
> *Whats up Marcos ? being all quiet like always
> *


you know those fuckers went back to the strip club when we left....cochinos :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

By the time you get back to work theyll have to retrain you on how to even work a shovel . Come and visit me and ill train you . You can start by shoveling all this snow for me . :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:17 PM~12842674
> *By the time you get back to work theyll have to retrain you on how to even work a shovel . Come and visit me and ill train you . You can start by shoveling all this snow for me . :biggrin:
> *


I may have to start back on the shovel,if the jobsearch gets any worse


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:15 PM~12842647
> *you know those fuckers went back to the strip club when we left....cochinos :biggrin:
> *


I knew they were going to those chicks needed to pay rent so they were down for some tricks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:18 PM~12842687
> *I knew they were going to those chicks needed to pay rent so they were down for some tricks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Art Laboe is on now :cheesy: 
http://www.hot923.com/cc-common/ondemand/p...2.html?world=st


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:27 PM~12842802
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


is that ur new tatt???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 08:40 PM~12842983
> *is that ur new tatt???
> *


Nah it's Ivans and it still needs a lil bit  
I just did the outline


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:06 PM~12841696
> *Nobody ever goes up to a set of daytons and crawls on their knees to look at the stamp behind the spoke you can hardly see the stamp anyways.They arent worth more than a prestamp either
> *


You dont have to get on your knees to see the stamp - well maybe on 88s since they are so crowded-- but not 72s :biggrin: 
AND they are worth more to COLLECTORS LIKE ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:44 PM~12843040
> *You dont have to get on your knees to see the stamp - well maybe on 88s since they are so crowded-- but not 72s :biggrin:
> AND they are worth more to COLLECTORS LIKE ME
> *


once you see how the nipples line up if you're a true rider you should know


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THOSE ARE FUCKING CHINGON HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You collect alot of things like shoes that are meant to be worn j/k


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 07:35 PM~12842108
> *That's why I have a Free Ragtop in the Garage :cheesy:
> *


ILL GIVE YA DOUBLE THAT FOR IT- RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:46 PM~12843062
> *once you see how the nipples line up if you're a true rider you should know
> *


My apprentice i work with was calling some chinas Daytons the other day. I thought i was going to have to choke him right there in the truck


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:13 PM~12842617
> *Whats up Marcos ? being all quiet like always
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 08:46 PM~12843072
> *ILL GIVE YA DOUBLE THAT FOR IT- RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


I was bad in math
lemme see
free X free =25k?? :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:46 PM~12843062
> *once you see how the nipples line up if you're a true rider you should know
> *


Im TALKIN FROM STAMP- TO PRESTAMP-- and them nipples are the same ROy :biggrin: 
what are you talkin bout *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:48 PM~12843092
> *My apprentice i work with was calling some chinas Daytons the other day. I thought i was going to have to choke him right there in the truck
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 08:46 PM~12843070
> *You collect alot of things like shoes that are meant to be worn j/k
> *


I only have a few pairs that I bought intentionaly never plannin on wearin. The rest of em jus ended up that way :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

where da hell did Marcos go?
Why he avoid our question?




I bet those foolios went back


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE MUTHAFUCCAS ARE SICC AS FUCC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:48 PM~12843101
> *I was bad in math
> lemme see
> free X free =25k?? :0
> *


was that the mathclass you took in folsom? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: GOODTIMESROY, RO4LIFE 719, *greenmerc77*, CHANGING MINDZ, *OVERTIME*, maddhopper, SIKSIX,*FIRMEX*
*What up Fulltimers !!!!* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 28 2009, 09:00 PM~12843256
> *was that the mathclass you took in folsom? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Must be because aint shit free in Prison :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:01 PM~12843277
> *:biggrin:
> Must be because aint shit free in Prison :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, OVERTIME, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, greenmerc77

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:09 PM~12843395
> *5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, OVERTIME, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, greenmerc77
> 
> WHATS UP FELLAS
> *



:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whaddup...freezin my ass off in Wyoming


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2009, 10:10 PM~12843402
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY. YOU FIND OUT WHATS CRACKIN YET


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 PM~12843446
> *Whaddup...freezin my ass off in Wyoming
> *


WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 PM~12843449
> *WHATS UP BUDDY. YOU FIND OUT WHATS CRACKIN YET
> *



yea call me


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Trip for Work...

We were supposed to leave monday but snow delayed us one day. So we drive to Cheyenne tuesday to find out that 80 is CLOSED. So we spend the night in Cheyenne and when the hwy was still closed this morning we were just gonna head back. But the hwy opened up just as we were leaving. 6 hours later we made it to Lander, WY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 PM~12843446
> *Whaddup...freezin my ass off in Wyoming
> *


Where you at dogg u in Lander ? Its fucking cold huh ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Take pics so they can see how fucked up it is over here.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Plus yesterday I started to feel sick and last night didn't sleep for shit cuz a sore throat and headache.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 PM~12843511
> *Where you at dogg u in Lander ? Its fucking cold huh ?
> *



Yea, Lander at the Best Western. We ate lunch at the Subway in your hood


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 10:19 PM~12843530
> *Take pics so they can see how fucked up it is over here.
> *



It was real bad between laramie and rawlins...there was about a 20 mile stretch where we couldn't see more that 10 feet in front of the car.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wecome to Wyoming i deal with that shit everytime i go to Springs and back during the winter it fucking sucks


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 PM~12843645
> *Wecome to Wyoming i deal with that shit everytime i go to Springs and back during the winter it fucking sucks
> *



Yea man...you must have a good job makin crazy money to stay here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't know you tatted Roy??? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 PM~12843692
> *Yea man...you must have a good job makin crazy money to stay here
> *


Thats the only reson i stay but sometimes i want to take my money and leave


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 09:32 PM~12843732
> *I didn't know you tatted Roy??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 10:32 PM~12843737
> *Thats the only reson i stay but sometimes i want to take my money and leave
> *



Gotta get that paper...Lander is nice little town tho? Recommend a good steakhouse??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Man its been so long since i was in lander i dont even know whats over there just watch out for the drunk indios trying to get money from you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A few I've done :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Devil


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 PM~12843845
> *Man its been so long since i was in lander i dont even know whats over there just watch out for the drunk indios trying to get money from you.
> *



Cool...yea I do alot of work on Rez's...I'm used to it.


Well, I just took a MONSTER shot of Nyquil so I'm gonna hit the sack..I don't think I been to bed this early since I was in middle school

Lataz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Does that say GOOD TIMES in chinese ? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lookz good bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2009, 09:44 PM~12843958
> * lookz good bro!!!
> *


thanks dog I got alot on my other puter but I guess ya get the idea


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 09:43 PM~12843949
> *Does that say GOOD TIMES in chinese ? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:53 PM~12844095
> *:yes:
> *


so can you fix a tat? this is what I got and I like it but it could be better


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 29 2009, 01:41 AM~12846131
> *so can you fix a tat? this is what I got and I like it but it could be better
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about the pic Roy but the tat don't look as bad as the pic but it does need a lot of work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning CO...........


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM~12842108
> *That's why I have a Free Ragtop in the Garage :cheesy:
> *


You put money into the monte carlo, you put money into the white 63, you put money into the yellow 62 I'm sure you made a couple but I don't see free


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2009, 10:14 AM~12848091
> *You put money into the monte carlo, you put money into the white 63, you put money into the yellow 62 I'm sure you made a couple but I don't see free
> *


I was thinkin the same thing- but I was hopin to buy it for double what he says hes got into it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 01:18 PM~12849768
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good everyone?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 29 2009, 05:33 PM~12851717
> *Whats good everyone?
> *


whut up!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Ralph?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 29 2009, 12:16 PM~12848754
> *I was thinkin the same thing- but I was hopin to buy it for double what he says hes got into it :biggrin:
> *


so double the price of the Ds :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2009, 05:53 PM~12852510
> *so double the price of the Ds :cheesy:
> *


WELL- I was really hopin for double what he says he got it for- I guess I said it wROng the first time- but if thats the negotiatin price-- fuc it- ILL PAY DOUBLE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

actually it's like $3,500 I got into it out the door


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up peeps


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 29 2009, 09:16 PM~12854581
> *What up peeps
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 29 2009, 10:17 PM~12854594
> *WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY
> *



Chillen mayne...bout to take some Nyquil and crash..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 29 2009, 09:40 PM~12854896
> *Chillen mayne...bout to take some Nyquil and crash..
> *


Shit i hear that trying to wait for my kids to go to sleep to get some lovin, but I WILL MOST LIKLEY BE SLEEP BY THE TIME THE HOUSE IS QUIET.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 29 2009, 10:52 PM~12855055
> *Shit i hear that trying to wait for my kids to go to sleep to get some lovin, but I WILL MOST LIKLEY BE SLEEP BY THE TIME THE HOUSE IS QUIET.
> *



Yea been fightin this mean ass sore throat...

aight i'm out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 29 2009, 08:58 PM~12854323
> *actually it's like $3,500 I got into it out the door
> *


NO SWEAT- I got $7k waitin for ya when ya ready- i stand by my words at all times :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

boring ass topic :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 29 2009, 10:07 PM~12855255
> *boring ass topic  :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 29 2009, 10:07 PM~12855255
> *boring ass topic  :0
> *


WOW- what are you doinin here TIM

and ya- its either borin- or heated the fuc up-- y anever can tell how the days gonna go :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up JR? Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2009, 07:17 AM~12856977
> *Whats up JR? Fes?
> *


Whutz Up???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado! It's Friday :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 30 2009, 08:27 AM~12857191
> *Good Morning Colorado! It's Friday :biggrin:
> *







:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2009, 06:17 AM~12856977
> *Whats up JR? Fes?
> *


X2 and Colorado :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 10:23 AM~12857779
> *X2 and Colorado :wave:
> *


Whut Up Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2009, 10:06 AM~12858026
> *Whut Up Roy!!!
> *


What up Big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 11:45 AM~12858312
> *What up Big Fes
> *


Boutz to go to work!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2009, 10:06 AM~12858026
> *Whut Up Roy!!!
> *


What up Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 30 2009, 12:27 PM~12858614
> *What up Homie!!!
> *


Shit bout to go to work, did you get with Chapo about picking up that stuff?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2009, 11:28 AM~12858623
> *Shit bout to go to work, did you get with Chapo about picking up that stuff?
> *


Thanks for reminding me..I'll hit him up here in a few!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 30 2009, 12:29 PM~12858632
> *Thanks for reminding me..I'll hit him up here in a few!!
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *GOODTIMESROY*


Wuz up bro!!! We still cool to pick that stuff up today??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good IZZ, ROY?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 30 2009, 11:33 AM~12858678
> *whats good IZZ, ROY?
> *



Wuz up Homie??

:wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 30 2009, 08:27 AM~12857191
> *Good Morning Colorado! It's Friday :biggrin:
> *


Yup another day closer to Monday.....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 10:23 AM~12857779
> *X2 and Colorado :wave:
> *


Hows it going ROY????


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 30 2009, 07:27 AM~12857191
> *Good Morning Colorado! It's Friday :biggrin:
> *


and its payday :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hit me up on the cell Izzy
what up JR and Chris


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CAMERA PHONE PICTURES. WILL GET MORE PICTURES WHEN I GET OVER THERE LOTS OF SNOW OUT THERE STILL.1981 BUT THE GUY WAS PUTTIN A 79 CLIP ON IT HE LIKED THE LOOK BUT ITS NOT REALLY ON THE CAR, GONNA YANK THAT OFF GATHERED UP THE 90 PARTS TO GET STARTED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 02:47 PM~12859741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good and I'm glad I'm in Colorado it's like summer out there :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2009, 02:54 PM~12860248
> *Looking good and I'm glad I'm in Colorado it's like summer out there :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 01:47 PM~12859741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always fun in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Til the wheels fall off!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 06:03 PM~12861596
> *Til the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch That FN sucks !!! looks like the body panels are ok thats a good thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 30 2009, 06:05 PM~12861613
> *Ouch That FN sucks !!! looks like the body panels are ok thats a good thing
> *


Yeah got lucky just broke off 4 lug nuts....what up Justin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

NOt to much tryin to stay busy and keep out of trouble :biggrin: ..YOur car looks great even with three wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 30 2009, 06:07 PM~12861640
> *NOt to much tryin to stay busy and keep out of trouble  :biggrin: ..YOur car looks great even with three wheels
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thanks cuz,it's got a long way to go but I'm loving cruizin it :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I would calll in sick alot to work if i owned that i would cruise all over . My car is in the process of bodywork getting ready for paint  . No cruisin for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 30 2009, 06:20 PM~12861753
> *I would calll in sick alot to work if i owned that i would cruise all over . My car is in the process of bodywork getting ready for paint   . No cruisin for me
> *


I aint working right now maybe that's why I already put over two thousand miles on it :0 

stay up Cuz I'm out tell everyone I said hi and I send my love


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 06:24 PM~12861788
> *I aint working right now maybe that's why I already put over two thousand miles on it :0
> 
> stay up Cuz I'm out tell everyone I said hi and I send my love
> *


Chat at you later i will tell everyone ..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 06:03 PM~12861596
> *Til the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 06:03 PM~12861596
> *Til the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS HAPPEN TODAY AFTER YOU LEFT MY PAD?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:03 PM~12861596
> *Til the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks!!! Izzy told me about it...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2009, 04:17 PM~12860805
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


Larry was talking about here in Colorado it was like summer today  
I had to take my sweater off at lunch time to smoke because it was pretty warm out today


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 30 2009, 09:16 PM~12863379
> *Larry was talking about here in Colorado it was like summer today
> I had to take my sweater off at lunch time to smoke because it was pretty warm out today
> *


WAS THAT DOWN THERE IN LA JUNTA


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2009, 09:19 PM~12863394
> *WAS THAT DOWN THERE IN LA JUNTA
> *


 :yes: you know I'm Larry's brother right? I met you in the Springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 02:47 PM~12859741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: tight cadillac!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2009, 10:19 PM~12863394
> *WAS THAT DOWN THERE IN LA JUNTA
> *


Yup it was nice as hell here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What up Chuck nizzle!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Look it's Roy cruising :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 12:49 AM~12865072
> *Look it's Roy cruising :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


fuckn Jerry acting all cool in the back seat :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

35" mutha fucka


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 31 2009, 09:15 AM~12865847
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO. WHATS UP LARRY
> *





whats up *****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 31 2009, 12:39 AM~12864638
> *What up Chuck nizzle!
> *


 :wave: hello


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST SEEN LIVING THE LOW LIFE THE FIRST EPISODE OF THE NEW SEASON. HAD TO GET EVERYONE TO WATCH IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 09:19 AM~12865864
> *whats up *****
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 12:49 AM~12865072
> *Look it's Roy cruising :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: 






























:roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 30 2009, 06:06 PM~12861627
> *Yeah got lucky just broke off 4 lug nuts....what up Justin?
> *


WELL GOOD TO KNOW YOU ARE OKAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 08:44 AM~12865963
> *WELL GOOD TO KNOW YOU ARE OKAY
> *


well thank you Mr. Phillipa


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 08:48 AM~12865983
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


What up Fes :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 08:46 AM~12865973
> *well thank you Mr. Phillipa
> *


HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY, THE CAR WILL BE A EASY FIX, IT SUCKS BUT BETTER THAN YOU ARE YOUR FAMILY GETTING HURT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 08:48 AM~12865983
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


I CANT BELIEVE YOU AINT OUT CRUZIN THE STREETS THIS MORNING :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 31 2009, 09:24 AM~12865889
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *



chillen to bad your workin we could go ride sum 50s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 08:51 AM~12865995
> *HOW YOU BEEN BIG DADDY, THE CAR WILL BE A EASY FIX, IT SUCKS BUT BETTER THAN YOU ARE YOUR FAMILY  GETTING HURT
> *


Been GOOD bro,how bout you?
The car is already fixed Big Daddy......threw the studs in and still took it for a stroll :biggrin: 
GOOD thing it wasn't an axle  
But I guess I gotta expect stuff like that when I drive my car as much as I do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gonna be a nice one today :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 08:54 AM~12866010
> *Been GOOD bro,how bout you?
> The car is already fixed Big Daddy......threw the studs in and still took it for a stroll :biggrin:
> GOOD thing it wasn't an axle
> ...


 RIGHT BACK AT IT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 09:52 AM~12866005
> *I CANT BELIEVE YOU AINT OUT CRUZIN THE STREETS THIS MORNING :0
> *


Im still tryin' to finish my car!!! I'll be in the garage pretty soon back on it, Im jus' giving my neighbors a chance to wake up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 08:58 AM~12866035
> *Im still tryin' to finish my car!!! I'll be in the garage pretty soon back on it, Im jus' giving my neighbors a chance to wake up!!!
> *


 :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 08:58 AM~12866035
> *Im still tryin' to finish my car!!! I'll be in the garage pretty soon back on it, Im jus' giving my neighbors a chance to wake up!!!
> *


 :0 WAKE THEY ASS UP START BANGING ON SOMETHING OR DRILLING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 09:59 AM~12866042
> *:rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whut Up Roy??? you get the car squared away?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 10:00 AM~12866046
> *:0 WAKE THEY ASS UP START BANGING ON SOMETHING OR DRILLING
> *


Nah I'll give them till atleast 10am!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:01 AM~12866051
> *Whut Up Roy??? you get the car squared away?
> *


Yeah I had it fixed in 5 minutes it just took Jerry like 2 hours to find the studs :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:02 AM~12866057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they do it!!! but itz gonna be tough... :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:03 AM~12866065
> *Yeah I had it fixed in 5 minutes it just took Jerry like 2 hours to find the studs :biggrin:
> *


Yeah finding the parts is usually the worst part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:02 AM~12866059
> *Nah I'll give them till atleast 10am!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS ONLY A HOUR. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 10:05 AM~12866073
> *THATS ONLY A HOUR. :cheesy:
> *


thatz all there gettin' from me today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

goodmorning co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:03 AM~12866066
> *I hope they do it!!! but itz gonna be tough...  :dunno:
> *


Me too,I lived in AZ for a few years and everytime I went to a game there,there was more fans of whoever they was playing than AZ fans.They need this to get that fan base back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Jan 31 2009, 09:07 AM~12866083
> *goodmorning co
> *


GOODmorning City Wide :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 10:03 AM~12866066
> *I hope they do it!!! but itz gonna be tough...  :dunno:
> *



it aint gonna happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:11 AM~12866099
> *it aint gonna happen
> *


they play the game for a reason... you never know...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 09:53 AM~12866009
> *chillen to bad your workin we could go ride sum 50s
> *


WHEN YOU LEAVING TO GO TO DENVER?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:18 AM~12866139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now you fuckin' up!!! :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

http://denver.craigslist.org/mcy/1007850252.html
*WHOA!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:20 AM~12866144
> *Now you fuckin' up!!!  :roflmao:
> *


LOL those fuckers scored 132 last night :cheesy: ,I see the Nuggets are doing GOOD also :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:21 AM~12866156
> *LOL those fuckers scored 132 last night :cheesy: ,I see the Nuggets are doing GOOD also :0
> *


  :biggrin: Melo's back we'll see what they do now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 31 2009, 10:20 AM~12866154
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/mcy/1007850252.html
> WHOA!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:24 AM~12866175
> *:roflmao:
> *


I know you wanna pick dat up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:28 AM~12866209
> *I know you wanna pick dat up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Might get alot of points at a show helluva lot of mods :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 09:29 AM~12866222
> *Might get alot of points at a show helluva lot of mods :biggrin:
> *


I should buy it maybe I'll get indoors in Denver :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 10:28 AM~12866209
> *I know you wanna pick dat up!!!  :biggrin:
> *



i should me and larry could go ride togeather :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Jan 31 2009, 10:31 AM~12866230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:33 AM~12866246
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin
> *


Just add some hydros ,mirrors,and a fancy display and give Freak Show and the rest of them a run for thier money


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:48 AM~12866307
> *Just add some hydros ,mirrors,and a fancy display and give Freak Show and the rest of them a run for thier money
> *


You gonna have to get some candy on it too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Holla at you guyz laterz, get some work done in the garage b4 I have to go to work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 09:49 AM~12866316
> *You gonna have to get some candy on it too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah and cut a bunch of panels that come out and then come back together,and take out all the shit that works like gauges,steering,....ect and replace it with pretty shit that don't work  .......damn whowouldathunk Lowriding would have gone this route


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:52 AM~12866340
> *yeah and cut a bunch of panels that come out and then come back together,and take out all the shit that works like gauges,steering,....ect and replace it with pretty shit that don't work  .......damn whowouldathunk Lowriding would have gone this route
> *



i guess thats part of bein in the radical class


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 09:59 AM~12866383
> *i guess thats part of bein in the radical class
> *


guess so,GOOD thing I'm in the ghetto class :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:02 AM~12866404
> *guess so,GOOD thing I'm in the ghetto class :biggrin:
> *



not ROllin that 63


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:59 AM~12866383
> *i guess thats part of bein in the radical class
> *


Fuck that radical class if thats what a car does now. I saw freak show pull in at the super show it took him like twenty minutes to make a fucking turn and they ahdt o keep pushing the car back and forward too. The dash was laying off to the side with gauges in it that didnt even work they were just for looks . Panels laying off to the side. I think the realest LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR was probably loco 64 it was a car that could drive anywhere.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:04 AM~12866412
> *not ROllin that 63
> *


that mofo aint even plaqueable,probably another few months before, if I save enough of these :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 10:06 AM~12866421
> *Fuck that radical class if thats what a car does now. I saw freak show pull in at the super show it took him like twenty minutes to make a fucking turn and they ahdt o keep pushing the car back and forward too. The dash was laying off to the side with gauges in it that didnt even work they were just for looks . Panels laying off to the side. I think the realest LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR was probably loco 64 it was a car that could drive anywhere.
> *


I seen Game Over drive in a video too.Gotta give props for cars in that category that can actually drive....what up Ivan how's the weather up there?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:08 AM~12866433
> *that mofo aint even plaqueable,probably another few months before, if I save enough of these :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yea right


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:10 AM~12866442
> *I seen Game Over drive in a video too.Gotta give props for cars in that category that can actually drive....what up Ivan how's the weather up there?
> *



they have to drive to qualify


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Game over only has a 5 gallon gas tank too. I think its going to warm up a little bit today i'll proabably work on the 64 today and tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:11 AM~12866453
> *they have to drive to qualify
> *


Yeah but there are some that are electrically drivin just to qualify,that aint even a car anymore IMO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I member this mofo drove :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 11:11 AM~12866453
> *they have to drive to qualify
> *


Forward and backwards only so many feet they ought to make them drive in a fucking circle left and right like a normal car does go to the grocery store and back and go through the drive through at mcdonalds also like a normal car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 10:14 AM~12866479
> *Forward and backwards only so many feet they ought to make them drive in a fucking circle left and right like a normal car does go to the grocery store and back and go through the drive through at mcdonalds also like a normal car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But GOOD point


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This one was one bad Mofo and deserved Lowrider of the year


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 11:14 AM~12866479
> *Forward and backwards only so many feet they ought to make them drive in a fucking circle left and right like a normal car does go to the grocery store and back and go through the drive through at mcdonalds also like a normal car
> *



in phoenix last year they went twenty feet forward and the same backwards , and you do have to go left and right! ROllin malo was driving in behind turnin heads


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's a motivation pic for you Ivan


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:21 AM~12866522
> *This one was one bad Mofo and deserved Lowrider of the year
> 
> 
> ...



yea it definetely did but it shouldnt have been in the radical class


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:22 AM~12866531
> *Here's a motivation pic for you Ivan
> 
> 
> ...



this fawker is nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Best vert in CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:23 AM~12866541
> *yea it definetely did but it shouldnt have been in the radical class
> *


Yeah maybe I don't understand all the class stuff but it definately was the nicest ride I ever seen in person


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 11:23 AM~12866541
> *yea it definetely did but it shouldnt have been in the radical class
> *


There was everything radical to that car its a 58 i stared at that car for a good hour or more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You can cruise with this guy Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This vert only sold for 10k and I was 3 damn days late on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Skittles :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chad will probably sell this one for 10k,I had him down to 12 6 months ago


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 11:22 AM~12866530
> *in phoenix last year they went twenty feet forward and the same backwards , and you do have to go left and right! ROllin malo was driving in behind turnin heads
> *


Cmon dogg im talking a real fucking turn freak show cant make a real turn if his life depended on it . I think the car has alot of shit done to it but maybe too much the car isnt even a real car anymore. LAS VEGAS wasnt much better LOCO64 got robbed by that car too. The car took forever to start they had to pur gas down the carb and still couldnt get it started right away.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 10:33 AM~12866639
> *Cmon dogg im talking a real fucking turn freak show cant make a real turn if his life depended on it . I think the car has  alot of shit done to it but maybe too much the car isnt even a real car anymore. LAS VEGAS  wasnt much better LOCO64 got robbed by that car too. The car took forever to start they had to pur gas down the carb and still couldnt get it started right away.
> *


I agree I think shit like this belongs in a museum not a car show,beautiful art is what it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Turnin heads was nice until they let someone hack up the hydros :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:37 AM~12866668
> *Turnin heads was nice until they let someone hack up the hydros :0
> *


I had to get Swiph started :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2009, 10:06 AM~12866421
> *Fuck that radical class if thats what a car does now. I saw freak show pull in at the super show it took him like twenty minutes to make a fucking turn and they ahdt o keep pushing the car back and forward too. The dash was laying off to the side with gauges in it that didnt even work they were just for looks . Panels laying off to the side. I think the realest LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR was probably loco 64 it was a car that could drive anywhere.*



YOU ON POINT WITH THAT- IVE BEEN SAYIN THAT FOR YEARS. Like when LAS VEGAS beat him-- LAS VEGAS barely was able to drive a few feet-- barely ran and it took him a few minutes longer than aloud to make that happen.
LOCO 64 hopped his shit out of the show on that day revvinthe fuc out of his engine.

LOCO 64 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:37 AM~12866668
> *Turnin heads was nice until they let someone hack up the hydros :0
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:10 AM~12866442
> *I seen Game Over drive in a video too.Gotta give props for cars in that category that can actually drive....what up Ivan how's the weather up there?
> *


Game Over is a tight ride- and not because its a ROLLERZ ride- but I do think it kills freak show hands down jus for the fact everything on it is complete and workin-- Freak SHow has alot done to it-- but if we could really see the short cuts taken like with the dash and stuff- I think we would all b shocced about it.. I didnt like that car one bit when it was in Denver-- I thought it had to much ghetto shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2009, 10:22 AM~12866530
> *in phoenix last year they went twenty feet forward and the same backwards , and you do have to go left and right! ROllin malo was driving in behind turnin heads
> *



YA- for as cut up and crazy as ROllin malo is-- thats impressive


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What happened to this guy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Look who bought Boulevard Bully :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:14 AM~12866475
> *I member this mofo drove  :0
> *


I remember the 1st show that TURNIN HEADS drove at in coloRadO was at teh BUDWEISER EVENTS center in Loveland- and we had it doin like 40 mph up the center isle-- peeps was trippin- and it was loud as fuc :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:29 AM~12866598
> *This vert only sold for 10k and I was 3 damn days late on it
> 
> 
> ...



You sure find alot of 63s with bolt ons huh ROy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 10:48 AM~12866757
> *You sure find alot of 63s with bolt ons huh ROy :biggrin:
> *


Gotta find those old school mofos that don't know what they have


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What happened to the guys on the left? :dunno:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ROllerz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:37 AM~12866668
> *Turnin heads was nice until they let someone hack up the hydros :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Best Trey in CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:38 AM~12866682
> *I had to get Swiph started :roflmao:
> *



you got me started alright-- STARTED LAUGHIN  
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:49 AM~12866770
> *Gotta find those old school mofos that don't know what they have
> *



well aparently you found this one to late  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 10:56 AM~12866831
> *well aparently you found this one to late   :biggrin:
> *


yeah but that car was already lifted,I'm glad I found the Trey I have :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody seen this guy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What big rims belong on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now this guy can fabricate some shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:58 AM~12866853
> *yeah but that car was already lifted,I'm glad I found the Trey I have :biggrin:
> *


you know you would have still bought it if you wouldnt have been late-- and I dont have one doubt you are happy with your at all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:04 AM~12866899
> *you know you would have still bought it if you wouldnt have been late-- and I dont have one doubt you are happy with your at all
> *


Hell yeah I woulda bought it,10k is what you buy complete projects for....the guy does have a 64 vert for cheap but I don't think I could own a 4


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Best G-body in CO? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:09 AM~12866947
> *Best G-body in CO? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Nah this one is :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:04 AM~12866901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



He sure put alot of thought into this car- and its cool is kids helped him actualy work on it- butits still junk to me..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:06 AM~12866918
> *Hell yeah I woulda bought it,10k is what you buy complete projects for....the guy does have a 64 vert for cheap but I don't think I could own a 4
> *


I remember when you were all dic hard happy tryin to get a 64 SS rag-- so dont try and say you wouldnt own one-- we all know thats bullshit for sure :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:19 AM~12866997
> *I remember when you were all dic hard happy tryin to get a 64 SS rag-- so dont try and say you wouldnt own one-- we all know thats bullshit for sure :biggrin:
> *


I thought I was gonna get a nice one for cheap but I woulda never kept it,just not my style....Nothing against em. just not my taste


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:17 AM~12866988
> *He sure put alot of thought into this car- and its cool is kids helped him actualy work on it- butits still junk to me..
> *


You know you envy his skills


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:27 AM~12866581
> *You can cruise with this guy Larry
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Nice Bike, just let me know when you want to go Larry :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:24 AM~12866549
> *Best vert in CO
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SOON


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:50 AM~12866778
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


We're READY


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on MR. ROY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:22 AM~12867011
> *I thought I was gonna get a nice one for cheap but I woulda never kept it,just not my style....Nothing against em. just not my taste
> *



Ya- Im wit ya on that one- I could never keep a 64 as my baby-- they are one of my least favorites--


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:24 AM~12867025
> *You know you envy his skills
> *



I know- that fool is top notch-- 
aint nobody touchin his craftsmanship :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:04 AM~12866901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS RIDE JUST THE PRIDE AND FAMILY VALUES THAT ITS BASED ON SETS IT APART FROM ANY OTHER CARS, MAY NOT BE TO ALOT OF PEOPLES TASTE BUT, OR THE WAY THEY WOULD BUILD IT, IT SPEAKS OF BEING PROUD OF HIS FAMILY AND NOT REALLY CARING WHAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY. GOOD GUY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EDITED because SWIPH got ass-hurt*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 11:34 AM~12867080
> *I LOVE THIS RIDE JUST THE PRIDE AND FAMILY VALUES THAT ITS BASED ON SETS IT APART FROM ANY OTHER CARS, MAY NOT BE TO ALOT OF PEOPLES TASTE BUT, OR THE WAY THEY WOULD BUILD IT, IT SPEAKS OF BEING PROUD OF HIS FAMILY AND NOT REALLY CARING WHAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY. GOOD GUY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:38 AM~12867098
> *KING OF COLORADO
> 
> 
> ...



UT OH-- I think I sense a little bit of Jealousy goin on :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:49 AM~12867174
> *UT OH-- I think I sense a little bit of Jealousy goin on :dunno:
> *


LOL hell yeah wish I was the King :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:50 AM~12867181
> *LOL hell yeah wish I was the King :biggrin:
> *


good save ROy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: plague, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, cold hard cash, AllHustle NoLove
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:51 AM~12867189
> *good save ROy
> *


It's all fun if it offends Sean I'll take it down but that shit is hilarious you gotta admit
:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 11:52 AM~12867209
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: plague, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, cold hard cash, AllHustle NoLove
> :wave:
> *


what up bROtha


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:54 AM~12867220
> *It's all fun if it offends Sean I'll take it down but that shit is hilarious you gotta admit
> :cheesy:
> *


Sean dont get offended over lil bitch shit like that-- He loves his fans :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:55 AM~12867236
> *Sean dont get offended over lil bitch shit like that-- He loves his fans :biggrin:
> *


So now it's Bitch shit huh?
I'm a fan of no man....I thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 11:57 AM~12867261
> *So now it's Bitch shit huh?
> I'm a fan of no man....I thought you knew :biggrin:
> *



ROy-- come on now- makin little figures with peeps faces on em is BITCH SHIT-KID SHIT-DUMB SHIT--its all the same *****..

and by takin the time to think it up and go thROugh the process of doin it-- I would call that bein a fan.. and besides- you were the one that jus said you wish you were the king-- that is showin envy-- and envy is done by fans-- am I not correct. 
YOU POSTED IT- you should have know somebody was gonna say somethin-- and since Im the one in here- Im pretty sure you knew it was gonna be me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 12:01 PM~12867304
> *ROy-- come on now-  makin little figures with peeps faces on em is BITCH SHIT-KID SHIT-DUMB SHIT--its all the same *****..
> 
> and by takin the time to think it up and go thROugh the process of doin it-- I would call that bein a fan.. and besides- you were the one that jus said you wish you were the king-- that is showin envy-- and envy is done by fans-- am I not correct.
> ...


Well since you got all ass-hurt like a lil bitch it's down.
No disrespect to Sean just a lil fun and games,I'm sure he wouldn't act like your lil Bitch ass  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 12:04 PM~12867329
> *Well since you got all ass-hurt like a lil bitch it's down.
> No disrespect to Sean just a lil fun and games,I'm sure he wouldn't act like your lil Bitch ass   :biggrin:
> *



DAMN- you think I got all hurt about it-- shit I was laughin at it- and you about it- jus as Im sure Sean was to- why do you think he didnt even waste his time respondin to it- he was in here- I know you saw him.. Dont try with your bad ass bullshit on this one-- you are the one all hurt cause I called you his fan :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 PM~12867350
> *DAMN- you think I got all hurt about it-- shit I was laughin at it- and you about it- jus as Im sure Sean was to- why do you think he didnt even waste his time respondin to it- he was in here- I know you saw him.. Dont try with your bad ass bullshit on this one-- you are the one all hurt cause I called you his fan :uh:
> *


No biggie it was all fun and games,yeah I am the #1 fan in his club :thumbsup: 
Someday I will grow up and get a car just like him :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

i thought that shit was funny though.....at first I was just looking for a crown ...then I found the BK guy :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 12:10 PM~12867374
> *No biggie it was all fun and games,yeah I am the #1 fan in his club :thumbsup:
> Someday I will grow up and get a car just like him :cheesy:
> *



when you gROwn uo huh-- I thought you was the oldest one in this topic-- its either you or Tony aint it-- yall pushin close to 40 arent ya :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 PM~12867386
> *when you gROwn uo huh-- I thought you was the oldest one in this topic-- its either you or Tony aint it-- yall pushin close to 40 arent ya :biggrin:
> *


I meant grow up in Stacks like your Prezo....and I'm 29 thank you very much


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 12:12 PM~12867394
> *I meant grow up in Stacks like your Prezo....and Ive been 29 for 10 years thank you very much
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it's about time I hit the streets,you Rollerz have a GOOD day :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 12:19 PM~12867442
> *Well it's about time I hit the streets,you Rollerz have a GOOD day :wave:
> *


thats a bad choice of words considerin what happenin to ya yesterday dont ya think??
:dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Swiph. Dont look like imma make it up this weekend


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I guess RO is worldwide...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-HblK3eEgo

goto 1:25... I love the japanese guy going for the ride.. hehe... :biggrin:


also gotta love the music in the background...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 31 2009, 02:41 PM~12868404
> *I guess RO is worldwide...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-HblK3eEgo
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> when you gROwn uo huh-- I thought you was the oldest one in this topic-- its either you or Tony aint it-- yall pushin close to 40 arent ya :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> NO, I AM NOW THE OLDEST.
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 11:54 AM~12867223
> *what up bROtha
> *


JUST TRYING TO SELL OF SOME OF THESE CARS MAYBE TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 03:18 PM~12868543
> *JUST TRYING TO SELL OF SOME OF THESE CARS MAYBE TODAY :cheesy:
> *


which ones


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE NICE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is quite a shame right here. This car use to look so good crusin the streets-- never even looked like it had any rust like hte ad says it does. It was his dads until he passed away and now its bein advertised on Craigslist like its a fuccin storage shelf. They could have atleast cleared it off for the pictures.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1011615725.html


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 03:18 PM~12868543
> *JUST TRYING TO SELL OF SOME OF THESE CARS MAYBE TODAY :cheesy:
> *


THAT LIGHT BLUE 78, AND I GOT A WHITE 83 COUPE. A FRIEND CAME AND TOOK THE LIGHT BLUE ONE FOR A RIDE I THINK HE IS GOING TO GET IT, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 03:22 PM~12868574
> *THAT LIGHT BLUE 78, AND I GOT A WHITE 83 COUPE. A FRIEND CAME AND TOOK THE LIGHT BLUE ONE FOR A RIDE I THINK HE IS GOING TO GET IT, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW *


YA- you never know. I mean I had a guy on his way to the bank las week to deposit some money and then his wife supposedly talked him out of it :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 03:24 PM~12868584
> *YA- you never know. I mean I had a guy on his way to the bank las week to deposit some money and then his wife supposedly talked him out of it :uh:
> *


THATS A CLASSIC LINE :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Man I miss all the good shit don't I... :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 03:27 PM~12868595
> *THATS A CLASSIC LINE :cheesy:
> *


YA- one time a guy was beggin me to make a deal on a car. He came up with the deal and everything out of nowhere-- he wanted to trade me a LS monte for my all gold center 20in Daytons- so i was like fuc it- Ill do it-- tehn it turned out IT WAS IN HIS WIFES NAME and she wouldnt let him..Ya- I was believein that for sure-- so then instead of tradin the wheels for the LS- I ended up keepin the wheels and tradin my little B2200 the wheels were on for it.. I got the title and guess whos name was on it-- NOT HIS WIFES :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 03:36 PM~12868640
> *Man I miss all the good shit don't I...  :angry:
> *


WHAT DID I MISS-- WHAT DIS I MISS- fill me in Fes :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 03:36 PM~12868641
> *YA- one time a guy was beggin me to make a deal on a car. He came up with the deal and everything out of nowhere-- he wanted to trade me a LS monte for my all gold center 20in Daytons- so i was like fuc it- Ill do it-- tehn it turned out IT WAS IN HIS WIFES NAME and she wouldnt let him..Ya- I was believein that for sure-- so then instead of tradin the wheels for the LS- I ended up keepin the wheels and tradin my little B2200 the wheels were on for it.. I got the title and guess whos name was on it-- NOT HIS WIFES :uh:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 04:37 PM~12868648
> *WHAT DID I MISS-- WHAT DIS I MISS- fill me in Fes :biggrin:
> *


you already know!!! :biggrin: What would LIL do w/out you???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 03:42 PM~12868670
> *you already know!!!  :biggrin:  What would LIL do w/out you???
> *



:dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 04:46 PM~12868690
> *:dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im just gonna start callin' you N.W.A.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 03:39 PM~12868658
> *:rant:
> *


thats what I was thinkin when he was speakin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 03:47 PM~12868697
> *im just gonna start callin' you N.W.A.!!!  :biggrin:
> *



CASUE IM ALWAYS INTO SOMETHIN :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 04:48 PM~12868703
> *CASUE IM ALWAYS INTO SOMETHIN :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: whut ever topic your in, is the one were all the fuzzin' and arguin' is goin' on... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: laterz everyone im out... and don't miss the UFC fights tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 03:52 PM~12868731
> *:yes: whut ever topic your in, is the one were all the fuzzin' and arguin' is goin' on...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



I GOTTA STAY ON TOP OF THINGS ROUND HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2009, 04:53 PM~12868739
> *:biggrin: laterz everyone im out... and don't miss the UFC fights tonight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Going to be some good fights :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 31 2009, 08:51 PM~12870055
> *whats up colorado
> *




buddy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anywayz whut up!!! did anyone watch BJ Penn get his ass handed to him!!! After all the shit he was talking about GSP, he's the one that quit!!! Serves him right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this one!!! Chromed out and I love the color and it swangs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2009, 09:38 AM~12873186
> *Anywayz whut up!!! did anyone watch BJ Penn get his ass handed to him!!! After all the shit he was talking about GSP, he's the one that quit!!! Serves him right!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GSP is a bad mother fucker he has improved so much in the years the fight was kind of boring cuz penn was getting his ass kicked so bad. I am wondering how thiago alves will do against gsp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 1 2009, 10:09 AM~12873256
> *GSP is a bad mother fucker he has improved so much in the years the fight was kind of boring cuz penn was getting his ass kicked so bad. I am wondering how thiago alves will do against gsp
> *


I don't think he can take him but you would think it would be a good fight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2009, 09:38 AM~12873186
> *Anywayz whut up!!! did anyone watch BJ Penn get his ass handed to him!!! After all the shit he was talking about GSP, he's the one that quit!!! Serves him right!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 31 2009, 02:41 PM~12868404
> *I guess RO is worldwide...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-HblK3eEgo
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just saw the new lrm.Looking good Sean.Way to rep that RO. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:51 AM~12866784
> *What happened to the guys on the left? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully they'll be back this year!!!

But I dunno :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 1 2009, 11:01 AM~12873868
> *Hopefully they'll be back this year!!!
> 
> But I dunno :dunno:
> *


yeah hopefully,hey Izzy gimme a call if you wanna pick up the stuff.I'll be home til like 4 today.Sorry bout yesterday dog I was kinda busy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2009, 08:48 AM~12873219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the 63 for sale by Angelboy-- theres a few reasons it hasnt sold yet


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 10:59 AM~12873861
> *Just saw the new lrm.Looking good Sean.Way to rep that RO. :biggrin:
> *


post pictures i havent seen it yet :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 11:15 AM~12873950
> *thats the 63 for sale by Angelboy-- theres a few reasons it hasnt sold yet
> *


What are the few reasons?
I was gonna buy that car at one point,but I heard it's been sitting outside for like 2 years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 1 2009, 11:20 AM~12873999
> *post pictures i havent seen it yet :0
> *


X2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 1 2009, 12:20 PM~12873999
> *post pictures i havent seen it yet :0
> *


Havent got mine in the mail yet.I saw it at the store.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:23 AM~12874026
> *Havent got mine in the mail yet.I saw it at the store.
> *


wow that was in the store quick,probably get em Monday.....What up Big JR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is Larry's Elco in this issue also?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:24 PM~12874031
> *wow that was in the store quick,probably get em Monday.....What up Big JR
> *


Not much. getting some stuff ready for the game and you.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:26 PM~12874040
> *So is Larry's Elco in this issue also?
> *


Nope


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:26 AM~12874047
> *Not much. getting some stuff ready for the game and you.
> *


Same homie,getting hydrated before the dehydration :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey JR you don't have any extra light bezels you wanna get rid of do you?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:28 PM~12874060
> *Same homie,getting hydrated before the dehydration :biggrin:
> *


yup.Im glad I dident have to much last night during the fights.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:29 PM~12874073
> *Hey JR you don't have any extra light bezels you wanna get rid of do you?
> *


Sure dont.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:23 AM~12874026
> *Havent got mine in the mail yet.I saw it at the store.
> *


WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU TODAY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 11:15 AM~12873950
> *thats the 63 for sale by Angelboy-- theres a few reasons it hasnt sold yet
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 10:59 AM~12873861
> *Just saw the new lrm.Looking good Sean.Way to rep that RO. :biggrin:
> *


*Gracias JR. Got me a few issues here at the pad :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2009, 08:48 AM~12873219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I went to see/buy this car in person last week. It has issues, but I'm not going to talk down on homies ride. Let's just say in it's current state, it cannot do what it's doing in the video.  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove*

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 PM~12874695
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther? You ready for the 602?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 PM~12874695
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> :wave:
> *



*I like those colors, you undercover bROncos lover :0 *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:26 PM~12874717
> *I like those colors, you undercover bROncos lover :0
> *


 :twak: :guns:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHO ARE YOU GOING FOR ON THE GAME!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 01:28 PM~12874734
> *:twak:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:20 PM~12874680
> *I went to see/buy this car in person last week. It has issues, but I'm not going to talk down on homies ride. Let's just say in it's current state, it cannot do what it's doing in the video.
> *



What a shame huh :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 01:29 PM~12874741
> *WHO ARE YOU GOING FOR ON THE GAME!!!!
> *


*CARDINALS all day! :biggrin: You?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:30 PM~12874750
> *CARDINALS all day!  :biggrin: You?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 01:30 PM~12874748
> *What a shame huh :angry:
> *


*Yeah, especially when your that close :angry:*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719


ROLLERZ


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12874781
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12874781
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 01:36 PM~12874789
> *4 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE
> WHAT!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 01:36 PM~12874789
> *4 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE
> ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, *impala63*, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH


*What's good JR?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 02:38 PM~12874807
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, impala63, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
> What's good JR?
> *


Just waiting for the game.Whats up with you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Alright yall-- Im out--
me and Azzie are headed to the Y to shoot some hoops.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 1 2009, 01:27 PM~12874408
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU TODAY
> *


Not much.Hows the family doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 01:20 PM~12874674
> *Gracias JR. Got me a few issues here at the pad  :cheesy:
> *


Congrats Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 01:39 PM~12874812
> *Just waiting for the game.Whats up with you?
> *


*Same bRO  Who you going for?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 1 2009, 01:43 PM~12874844
> *Congrats Sean :thumbsup:
> *


*Gracias!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 03:08 PM~12875004
> *Same bRO    Who you going for?
> *


Az


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Cipdawg-- I thought you might like this pic


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 02:47 PM~12876589
> *Cipdawg-- I thought you might like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


hey swiph how are the steelers doing what's the score


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 1 2009, 07:02 PM~12876699
> *hey swiph how are the steelers doing what's the score
> *



Steelers are winning 20 to 7- and its in the 4th with 14mins to go


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:30 AM~12874075
> *yup.Im glad I dident have to much last night during the fights.
> *


I drank to much last night


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 1 2009, 08:08 PM~12877064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now show us the football :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

CHUC-- I wanna see ya do some wheelies on this THING









with her on the bac 2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm that was a good game.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12877347
> *Damm that was a good game.
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I thought the game was only good in the last 10 mins :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 10:00 PM~12877665
> *I thought the game was only good in the last 10 mins :cheesy:
> *


Thatz true... they made it worth it in the 4th!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12878179
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123
> *



what do you have in the works now


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

doctor bills!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 09:51 PM~12878318
> *doctor bills!
> *


What happened??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 10:51 PM~12878318
> *doctor bills!
> *



i hope everything is ok


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 09:51 PM~12878318
> *doctor bills!
> *


*That sucks Ruben, hopefully everything works out OK for you homie.*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12878179
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123
> *


good luck with the sale homie it should go good its a nice ass car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12878179
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

im good had to my daughter had a few things going on and my medical ins. f**ked me, and dont qualify for shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12878179
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123
> *


GOODluck on the sale Ruben,maybe it will sell better or faster with the 22's on it homie :dunno:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

thanks everybody. I aint got the 22's anymore.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 2 2009, 09:38 AM~12881079
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!
> *


What up Izzy :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12878179
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123
> *



Sucks you're gettin rid of it Homie!!! This car is Badass.

Good luck on the sale and I hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:39 AM~12881086
> *What up Izzy :wave:
> *


What up Homie!!! How'd you like the Game yesterday??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 2 2009, 09:41 AM~12881097
> *What up Homie!!! How'd you like the Game yesterday??
> *


It was GOOD....well the last Quarter anyways :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

what up coloRadO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:43 AM~12881111
> *It was GOOD....well the last Quarter anyways :biggrin:
> *


This is true. Best part of the game was the 4th!!

All of the sudden shit got good :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Feb 2 2009, 09:43 AM~12881112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up SWIPH Y Sean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 2 2009, 10:48 AM~12881538
> *What up SWIPH Y Sean
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up BIGG IZZ- whats good wit ya


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 10:54 AM~12881594
> *What up BIGG IZZ- whats good wit ya
> *


What up Homie!!! Just chillen at work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are my white walls for my bike


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2009, 04:23 PM~12884692
> *Here are my white walls for my bike
> 
> 
> ...



SIC WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 2 2009, 10:48 AM~12881538
> *What up SWIPH Y Sean
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good homie!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 2 2009, 10:55 AM~12881605
> *:wave:
> *


*What's cracken crazy white boy!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 1 2009, 02:09 PM~12875009
> *Gracias!
> *


JUST SEEN YOUR FEATURE, CANT SAY WHAT A BIG DEAL THAT IS I'M HAPPY FOR YOU TO GET ANOTHER FEATURE. AND WHEN YOUR NEXT RIDE IS DONE I'M SURE YOU WILL GET ANOTHER. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what am i missing primo. I just got the nnew lrm and i dident see no feature in it. am i behind aor what. Is it the march issue about the super show in vegas?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 08:55 PM~12886915
> *what am i missing primo. I just got the nnew lrm and i dident see no feature in it. am i behind aor what. Is it the march issue about the super show in vegas?
> *


Itz not the Vegas issue...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 07:55 PM~12886915
> *what am i missing primo. I just got the nnew lrm and i dident see no feature in it. am i behind aor what. Is it the march issue about the super show in vegas?
> *


I bet Fes in answerin you now- but ya- you are a month behind :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 05:58 PM~12885003
> *SIC WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gotta have fats on a bike :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 PM~12886969
> *I bet Fes in answerin you now- but ya- you are a month behind :biggrin:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2009, 04:23 PM~12884692
> *Here are my white walls for my bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 PM~12886969
> *I bet Fes in answerin you now- but ya- you are a month behind :biggrin:
> *



damn imma send the broad out to swoop me up the new one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 09:14 PM~12887201
> *damn imma send the broad out to swoop me up the new one.
> *


I haven't even seen it but I getz mine in the mail so im'ma have to wait!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2009, 09:17 PM~12887236
> *I haven't even seen it but I getz mine in the mail so im'ma have to wait!!!
> *



Yeah my old lady just got me the march issue two days ago. Now im sending her to wal mart to see if they got it. I doubt they will though. So what did you think of that ass whoopin BJ penn took. I was going for him but DAMN he got beat like he stole gsp's bicycle


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 08:14 PM~12887201
> *damn imma send the broad out to swoop me up the new one.
> *



walmart aint got it up here- but WALGREENS does :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The 64 before the frame off


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 10:36 PM~12887525
> *Yeah my old lady just got me the march issue two days ago. Now im sending her to wal mart to see if they got it. I doubt they will though. So what did you think of that ass whoopin BJ penn took. I was going for him but DAMN he got beat like he stole gsp's bicycle
> *


THE LATEST NEWS IS THAT NEVADA STATE ATHLETIC COMMISION HAS GOT GSP CHEATING DURING THE FIGHT.
APPERENTLY HE WAS BEING GREASED UP WITH VASELINE BETWEEN ROUNDS. :roflmao: 
SAW THE STORY ON YAHOO SPORTS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

The airbag set up is for sale ~ BEST OFFER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ask me no questions, and I tell you no lies. Another Colorado ROLLERZ ride all VANDERSLICED up!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You should have right clicke saved :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Too skinny, but.............*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12888182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Primo. Thats why your the King of Colorado.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:17 PM~12888329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



send this one to manny :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

I cant wait till my bombs done and can be added to this line up of fine cars. And hopefully it will have a line up of fine half naked broads next to it :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's that wet spot Chuck? BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Can't wait for Phoenix :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:34 PM~12888645
> *What's that wet spot Chuck? BWAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This was before SWIPH had a curfew :cheesy: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, painloc21*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12888702
> *RO 4 LIFE, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, painloc21
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*LUCKY!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:30 PM~12888570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This was a pretty good night right here. But can you send me the one of me and the chic- I have it hidden in my files cause I told a little lie about where I was that night to my girls-- and now I dont know where it is :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 09:40 PM~12888749
> *This was a pretty good night right here. But can you send me the one of me and the chic- I have it hidden in my files cause I told a little lie about where I was that night to my girls-- and now I dont know where it is :angry:
> *


*I must have been reading your mind because I posted the pic before the request :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12888725
> *LUCKY!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn *****- you read my mind :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12888751
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:41 PM~12888772
> *I must have been reading your mind because I posted the pic before the request :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn J had a snack :0 !*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12888751
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:43 PM~12888816
> *Damn J had a snack  :0 !
> 
> 
> ...


IM READY FOR ANOTHER ONE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here you go SWIPH! Stunt'n like her uncle :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:37 PM~12888695
> *This was before SWIPH had a curfew  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully we'll be havin nights like this soon bROther- SOON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 09:45 PM~12888844
> *Hopefully we'll be havin nights like this soon bROther- SOON
> *


*Keep praying, but not only that....gotta have FAITH!  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:44 PM~12888838
> *Here you go SWIPH! Stunt'n like her uncle :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


She be stuntin like her uncle-- but gettin her swag for her dad :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:45 PM~12888853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:46 PM~12888870
> *Keep praying, but not only that....gotta have FAITH!
> *


I try and build it stROnger and stROnger everyday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Phoenix Here We Come! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY Y GOOD TIMES :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, plague, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, painloc21, SWIPH


ROLLERZ! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*OK, I'm done playing with photobucket :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:30 PM~12888570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna get that tattoo confronted by none when i turn sixteen in memory of my homie r.i.p. Babi Joker he used to allways say that i thaught it was funny cuz everyone got along with him he was just tryin to sound cool and fit in but like everyone in here he had a few enemies


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

JUST WAIT TIL THIS HITS THE SHOWS!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12888695
> *This was before SWIPH had a curfew  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Was this at the Paladium...looks hella familiar!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12889162
> *OK, I'm done playing with photobucket :biggrin:
> *



I doubt it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:08 PM~12889226
> *Was this at the Paladium...looks hella familiar!!
> *


HELL YA-- CHINGO BLING ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SEAN DOING THE RUNNING MAN!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 11:11 PM~12889272
> *HELL YA-- CHINGO BLING ***** :biggrin:
> *



Ahhh yea...I think you told me that before. I don't know where I was that night. Probably out of town.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Now u ******* wanna start a picture war, huh? :angry: 







:biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12889294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks photochopped :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12889275
> *SEAN DOING THE RUNNING MAN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

YOU MIGHT SEE THIS GIRL AT SHOWTIME!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12889348
> *YOU MIGHT SEE THIS GIRL AT SHOWTIME!
> 
> 
> ...


*Who is that?*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12889411
> *Who is that?
> *


ANGELICA


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HI


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP AND FE PLAYIN BASKETBALL!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:24 PM~12889483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:30 PM~12889565
> *CIP AND FE PLAYIN BASKETBALL!
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 11:30 PM~12889565
> *CIP AND FE PLAYIN BASKETBALL!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:28 PM~12889529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a thROwback :biggrin: I miss my Nav sometimes  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12889275
> *SEAN DOING THE RUNNING MAN!
> 
> 
> ...



I think he jus *SKIPPED* out on the bar tab with them coROnas :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 11:32 PM~12889592
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 11:33 PM~12889612
> *That's a thROwback :biggrin: I miss my Nav sometimes
> *



Who painted that?


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12889294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is photo chopped bridgets tits are way bigger than those hef wouldnt get with a girll that small even hollies look different kendras i cant see. i know what im talking about i watch them on tv all the time. and have owned plenty of there magazines.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12889651
> *Who painted that?
> *


\
who you think ***** :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12889653
> *that is photo chopped bridgets tits are way bigger than those hef wouldnt get with a girll that small even hollies look different kendras i cant see. i know what im talking about i watch them on tv all the time. and have owned plenty of there magazines.
> *



photochopped or not-= Ill still yank my dic to it when my girl leaves :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 11:37 PM~12889660
> *\
> who you think ***** :uh:
> 
> ...



:dunno: thats why I asked :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 11:38 PM~12889675
> *photochopped or not-= Ill still yank my dic to it when my girl leaves :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:57 PM~12889036
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Y GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS ALMOST THAT TIME.....CONGRATS ON THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE!!!! SEE YOU IN THE 602...........* :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2009, 11:43 PM~12889720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BIGGER??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12889696
> *ITS ALMOST THAT TIME.....CONGRATS ON THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE!!!! SEE YOU IN THE 602........... :biggrin:
> *


*Gracias perRO! You ready to go live ese! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:44 PM~12889730
> *Gracias perRO! You ready to go live ese! :biggrin:
> *


*SHIT YOU KNOW WHATS CRACKEN........COUNT DOWN!!!!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I WONDER WHO PAINTED THIS!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12888430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 TELL HER TO SIT ON MY FACE INSTEAD OF MY CAR


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:30 PM~12889565
> *CIP AND FE PLAYIN BASKETBALL!
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Now thats some funny shit right there!!!!!

But I don't think Felix or Cipi are that tall :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2009, 12:09 AM~12889971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now thats some funny shit right there!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 11:06 PM~12889945
> *TELL HER TO SHIT ON MY FACE INSTEAD OF MY CAR
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 2 2009, 11:24 PM~12889483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good Sean and nice pics guys :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 2 2009, 09:40 PM~12888751
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 10:05 PM~12889178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:24 PM~12889483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12888724
> *whats up bRO
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND YOU!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics Sean. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 2 2009, 11:45 PM~12889748
> *I WONDER WHO PAINTED THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


The same guy who painted this!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2009, 12:09 AM~12889971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now thats some funny shit right there!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :angry: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It's always fun thROwing in pics, even if they are reposts :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 09:47 AM~12892419
> *It's always fun thROwing in pics, even if they are reposts :biggrin:
> *


fuc ya-- pics are the best-- thats what makes post happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Sean,Hopefully this year can be a more active one


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 12:21 AM~12890088
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, 300MAG


WHAT UP BROTHER!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Youd never know this pic was taken thROugh my Denalis winshield- good thing it was clean :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This was a good day right here


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 11:38 AM~12892905
> *This was a good day right here
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA BROTHER! GOT VOTED IN THAT DAY!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Look in the bacgROund and what do you see


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ROllerz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

No matter how good the 65 looks with the top down-- I love it with the top up- that color jus sets it off


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This was on our way to the meeting after we had to stop and buy some swisuits and towels at KMART SINCE CHUC WAS MUMBLIN WHEN HE TOLD ME ON THE PHONE WE WERE GOIN SWIMMIN :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 10:38 PM~12889675
> *photochopped or not-= Ill still yank my dic to it when my girl leaves :biggrin:
> *


thats funny man its sick allso but its funny


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 3 2009, 08:39 AM~12891767
> *:angry:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


Come on Homie I was just playin!! :biggrin: 

OUtta the both of you, you're taller!!! haha

What up bROther..how you been??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12887525
> *Yeah my old lady just got me the march issue two days ago. Now im sending her to wal mart to see if they got it. I doubt they will though. So what did you think of that ass whoopin BJ penn took. I was going for him but DAMN he got beat like he stole gsp's bicycle
> *


Im glad he whooped his ass but I didn't expect it to be that bad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 10:46 AM~12892972
> *No matter how good the 65 looks with the top down-- I love it with the top up-  that color jus sets it off
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a nice impala damn that thing is bad ass my favorite year right there that would make my day to see that roll through canon city


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... nice pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*X3 I like pics :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Feb 3 2009, 01:44 PM~12894404
> *now thats a nice impala damn that thing is bad ass my favorite year right there that would make my day to see that roll through canon city
> *


Its all over Canon city--- go chec out your local newstand for the april issue or LRM :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 05:23 PM~12895766
> *Its all over Canon city--- go chec out your local newstand for the april issue or LRM :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ruben any bites on the Regal dog?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

yea, but i call b.s! just wait and see what happens


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 04:38 PM~12895933
> *yea, but i call b.s! just wait and see what happens
> *


Yeah theres alot of BS on Ebay....I've never had luck there with vehicles


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 04:38 PM~12895933
> *yea, but i call b.s! just wait and see what happens
> *


With a car like that- you are gonna get alot of dreamers- and alot of Bullshitters- and only one that is serious. ANd when the one serious one calls you-- IT WILL BE SOLD


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

ive sold a couple rides using buy it now. but times are hard for everyone right now. I hope the serious one bids!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 04:44 PM~12895984
> *ive sold a couple rides using buy it now. but times are hard for everyone right now. I hope the serious one bids!
> *


Do you have a reserve?
Buy it now price?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

no reserve, no buy it now highest bidder wins and i started it low so somebody may buy it cheap.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 3 2009, 05:04 PM~12896142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!
LOOK AT THEM TITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:06 PM~12896160
> *no reserve, no buy it now highest bidder wins and i started it low so somebody may buy it cheap.
> *


GOOD luck bro you deserve a healthy price for it,but who knows in this economy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody gonna be off work tomorrow or Thursday in La Junta?
I'm thinking of taking the rag down there for a drive
:cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

i get off about 330 on thursday


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:22 PM~12896311
> *Anybody gonna be off work tomorrow or Thursday in La Junta?
> I'm thinking of taking the rag down there for a drive
> :cheesy:
> *


damm.I have to be at work. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:23 PM~12896332
> *i get off about 330 on thursday
> *


Well I can go on Thursday and show you that thing and just jet out after that.
I'll see if any of our Unemployed Members wanna join in on the trip maybe we can all hit up Lunch....well except you Ruben sorry :happysad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

]IM IN NEED OF A GOOD RUNNIN 454 for my dually. If anybody knows of one- or might have any leads- could you please send me a PM. 
Dont tell me to look on CRAIGSLIST-- we all know Im on CL all the time../


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 3 2009, 05:23 PM~12896333
> *damm.I have to be at work. :angry:
> *


What time you off homie maybe we can all do an early dinner :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:26 PM~12896372
> *What time you off homie maybe we can all do an early dinner :biggrin:
> *


Im off for lunch from 12 to 1.Im off for the day at 4pm.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito you off this week?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys both off at that time tomorrow?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:31 PM~12896409
> *You guys both off at that time tomorrow?
> *


Roy if you come down to Lj thursday is the best day for me.Have a basketball game tomorrow.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12896461
> *Roy if you come down to Lj thursday is the best day for me.Have a basketball game tomorrow.
> *


Is Larry and Chris gonna be out and about?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:39 PM~12896499
> *Is Larry and Chris gonna be out and about?
> *


Thursday night I'm off :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:36 PM~12896471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 11:46 AM~12892972
> *No matter how good the 65 looks with the top down-- I love it with the top up-  that color jus sets it off
> 
> 
> ...


yup gotta have that stayfast top color matched


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My wife has Volleyball though,damn probably aint gonna see a week like this nice for awhile


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

yeah i remeber we had to wait for you to get out of the crapper to take that pic, but i wont tell anybody else!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:44 PM~12896530
> *yeah i remeber we had to wait for you to get out of the crapper to take that pic, but i wont tell anybody else!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:44 PM~12896530
> *yeah i remeber we had to wait for you to get out of the crapper to take that pic, but i wont tell anybody else!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:36 PM~12896471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at larry, with the hand on the hip. looks suspect to me!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Finnaly got my new issue of LRM after going to about 12 different stores. But it was worth it the ride looked dope. Im proud of my primo this is his 2nd feature in lrm :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:36 PM~12896471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is a dope ass pic. Notice how everyone lined up for the pic, but didn't worry about who was next to them....all the clubs were mingled in with eachother  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:48 PM~12896572
> *look at larry, with the hand on the hip. looks suspect to me!
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA



He was telling Kiko.........."Oh no he didn't"*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 05:53 PM~12896612
> *This is a dope ass pic. Notice how everyone lined up for the pic, but didn't worry about who was next to them....all the clubs were mingled in with eachother
> *


Yeah we really showed Brotherhood among the clubs last year.....was a GOOD year :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 3 2009, 05:51 PM~12896601
> *Finnaly got my new issue of LRM after going to about 12 different stores. But it was worth it the ride looked dope. Im proud of my primo this is his 2nd feature in lrm :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 06:55 PM~12896626
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> He was telling Kiko.........."Oh no he didn't"
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 06:55 PM~12896626
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> He was telling Kiko.........."Oh no he didn't"
> *


two snaps up in a circle!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 05:57 PM~12896640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I didn't win 1 f'n door prize either :angry: 




:biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12896653
> *two snaps up in a circle!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12896656
> *I didn't win 1 f'n door prize either :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, TOPTHIS, GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX, impala63, painloc21

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 07:02 PM~12896686
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, TOPTHIS, GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX, impala63, painloc21
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:13 PM~12896765
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


No hating but I don't think it looks right when you cover the 1/4 windows... any opinions on that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2009, 06:17 PM~12896810
> *No hating but I don't think it looks right when you cover the 1/4 windows... any opinions on that?
> *


Maybe that's why he chopped the top off :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:19 PM~12896837
> *Maybe that's why he chopped the top off :0
> *


who's car is that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2009, 06:20 PM~12896849
> *who's car is that?
> *


it's called Aztec Gold I believe it's from pueblo.I'm sure Sean and them would know more than me about that


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:44 PM~12896530
> *yeah i remeber we had to wait for you to get out of the crapper to take that pic, but i wont tell anybody else!
> *


that was for you fes but didnt think you seen it!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:21 PM~12896860
> *it's called Aztec Gold I believe it's from pueblo.I'm sure Sean and them would know more than me about that
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:22 PM~12896863
> *that was for you fes but didnt think you seen it!
> *


I wasn't sure if it was for me bro!!! I don't remember that though... :dunno: :roflmao: jus' playin' I was waiting like 15 mins for someone else to get out the crapper!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12896860
> *it's called Aztec Gold I believe it's from pueblo.I'm sure Sean and them would know more than me about that
> *


*The owner is Chris Sanchez fROm Imperials. It is at my homies shop right now all torn apart. The doors have been chopped in half parallel, and the bottom half has been welded to the body so only the top half opens. That's about all that has been done to it, but like I said it's in pieces. I will be shocked if that ride ever busts out again.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2009, 06:17 PM~12896810
> *No hating but I don't think it looks right when you cover the 1/4 windows... any opinions on that?
> *


*I used to cover my 1/4 windows, but only with a half phantom top. I wouldn't cover them with a full top. looks cheesy  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897122
> *The owner is Chris Sanchez fROm Imperials. It is at my homies shop right now all torn apart. The doors have been chopped in half parallel, and the bottom half has been welded to the body so only the top half opens. That's about all that has been done to it, but like I said it's in pieces. I will be shocked if that ride ever busts out again.
> *



...wasn't it in a shop fire? The shop was right off the Central/Northern exit, or am I thinking of another car? ....Eh maybe I'm just trippin'...


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

these pics are in 94 or 95, my first regal and alberto lopez at the nopi show in atlanta.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:33 PM~12897689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE LOWRIDING IS THE ONLY SPORT WERE YOU CAN RUB ELBOWS WITH THE ELITE. I HEARD YOU GOT YOUR RIDE FORSALE GOOD LUCK BIG DADDY


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

thanks, gonna need it with this economy.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

some most hated rides bout ten years ago! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT SOME OLD PICTURES. YOU BROKE OUT THE SCANNER, CAN YOU TELL ME HOW COME ALOT OF PEOPLE IN COLORADO RIDE GOLD WHEELS? IVE ALWAYS WONDERED.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:33 PM~12897689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie- you was at NOPI bac then- I use to ROll down to GA every year for it. Do you remember the original DISCO BISCUIT-- the dancin ford Festiva--- what about Wayne Costa (RIP) and his blue and blac Mazda truc dancer? I had some good times bac then at those shows-- those were some of the best years of NOPI bac then


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Ruben these are some thROwbacks :biggrin: I remember cruising main next 2 these rides  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 3 2009, 07:50 PM~12897952
> *YOU GOT SOME OLD PICTURES. YOU BROKE OUT THE SCANNER, CAN YOU TELL ME HOW COME ALOT OF PEOPLE IN COLORADO RIDE GOLD WHEELS? IVE ALWAYS WONDERED.
> *


I think alot of peeps ride gold wheels everywhere- well maybe not UTAH :biggrin: 
but for reals - bac home in north caROlina-- all kinds of fools ride gold wheels- have been since I was a kid. This one baller use to ROll gold plated MOMOs and ANTERAs on EVERYTHING HE OWNED. you wouldnt catch that ***** with no chROme anywhere on any car he owned.. Down in GA- alot of gold wheels- IN Florida- yup gold wheels there to. Texas-- gold wheels everywhere. 
I cant speak on states I havent been- besides seein features and magazine pics- but Cali has alot of gold wheels to. 

I LOVE GOLD-- shits looks to dope :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 3 2009, 05:39 PM~12896499
> *Is Larry and Chris gonna be out and about?
> *


if you come down to do lunch I have the same lunch as Joe so I could meet up with you guys just let me know where


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 08:58 PM~12898044
> *damn homie- you was at NOPI bac then- I use to ROll down to GA every year for it.  Do you remember the original DISCO BISCUIT-- the dancin ford Festiva--- what about Wayne Costa (RIP) and his blue and blac Mazda truc dancer?  I had some good times bac then at those shows-- those were some of the best years of NOPI bac then
> *


yeah i remember the festiva and the mazda, lot of crazy spinnin beds back then! i rember like over 20 rides got stole that day in the parkin lot.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 09:04 PM~12898121
> *Damn Ruben these are some thROwbacks :biggrin: I remember cruising main next 2 these rides
> *


yeah that was the shit back then one of the best places to cruise, ever!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:31 PM~12898449
> *yeah i remember the festiva and the mazda, lot of crazy spinnin beds back then! i rember like over 20 rides got stole that day in the parkin lot.
> *


YA-- them ROllin 60s were the ones responsible for that shit-- 
well thats what I heard anyways  
YA- my boy Wayne use to tear it up at NOPI.
and Gizmos festiva was always a crowd pleaser as well


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 10:06 PM~12899002
> *YA-- them ROllin 60s  were the ones responsible for that shit--
> well thats what I heard anyways
> YA- my boy Wayne use to tear it up at NOPI.
> ...


back then i think nopi shows were a little better than lowrider shows, they had just as many lowriders as tuners and lot sponsered models to look at :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:43 PM~12898674
> *yeah that was the shit back then one of the best places to cruise, ever!
> *


*Bumper to Bumper, hitt'n switches on bitches, 3 wheel'n every corner :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12899235
> *Bumper to Bumper, hitt'n switches on bitches, 3 wheel'n every corner :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12899235
> *Bumper to Bumper, hitt'n switches on bitches, 3 wheel'n every corner :biggrin:
> *


didnt seem to have as many haters as there are today either.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 PM~12898195
> *I think alot of peeps ride gold wheels everywhere- well maybe not UTAH :biggrin:
> but for reals - bac home in north caROlina-- all kinds of fools ride gold wheels- have been since I was a kid. This one baller use to ROll gold plated MOMOs and ANTERAs on EVERYTHING HE OWNED. you wouldnt catch that ***** with no chROme anywhere on any car he owned..  Down in GA- alot of gold wheels- IN Florida- yup gold wheels there to. Texas-- gold wheels everywhere.
> I cant speak on states I havent been- besides seein features and magazine pics- but Cali has alot of gold wheels to.
> ...


I LIKE THE GOLDS, I HAVE HAD CENTER GOLDS :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 3 2009, 09:57 PM~12899752
> *I LIKE THE GOLDS, I HAVE HAD CENTER GOLDS :biggrin:
> *


I love all gold-- and I love come center golds as well. I thin the way the chROme dish brings out the gold. Im not really a fan of all chROme- but Id hop on some all chROme chinas :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 3 2009, 06:04 PM~12896142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


100s and 50s or BIG ASS TITTES


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 AM~12892867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS CIP DIDNT GET THE MEMO BOWL CUTS ARENT IN STYLE ANYMORE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:07 PM~12899877
> *I GUESS CIP DIDNT GET THE MEMO BOWL CUTS ARENT IN STYLE ANYMORE
> *


Its the only cut Sean can do I heard :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 11:09 PM~12899900
> *Its the only cut Sean can do I heard :biggrin:
> *


THAT AND A FLAT TOP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:12 PM~12899940
> *THAT AND A FLAT TOP
> *


FLAT TOP :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 3 2009, 05:04 PM~12896142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 3 2009, 10:26 PM~12900116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RenzO-- you got a finger like ARSENIO HALL :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP AND KEV IN THIER YOUNGER DAYS!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU CHUCK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- thats a pretty good pic of my girl BEBE :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:09 PM~12900642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My girl BEBE is the one in the bac in this pic- on the left in the 1st pic- now show me some better ones-- :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 12:14 AM~12900693
> *My girl BEBE is the one in the bac in this pic- on the left in the 1st pic- now show me some better ones--  :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALL I HAVE THE OTHER ONE IS SO HOT :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Here ya go larry-- 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456619


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:15 PM~12900711
> *THATS ALL I HAVE THE OTHER ONE IS SO HOT :biggrin:
> *


They both are


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:16 PM~12900740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop callin hookers on craigslist JAY-- unless you are sendin em to me :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 12:17 AM~12900760
> *stop callin hookers on craigslist JAY-- unless you are sendin em to me :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN NOT TELL ME SHE DONT HAVE A NICE VAG


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:18 PM~12900770
> *YOU CAN NOT TELL ME SHE DONT HAVE A NICE VAG
> *



who said anything about it not.. I said you jus better be sendin the craigslist hookers over here-- AS LONG AS THEY LOOK LIKE THIS-- not them bait n switch bitches :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900510
> *CIP AND KEV IN THIER YOUNGER DAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


I went to school with cipie and he never looked as cool as eather one of these kids in the pic :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 3 2009, 10:43 AM~12892948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have the car? and can you post a pic of the whole car I only seen a few pic's and they weren't the whole car


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 3 2009, 05:04 PM~12896142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that pic in off topic and almost knocked my computer desk thru the wall
that chick has some big ol tittys :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900510
> *CIP AND KEV IN THIER YOUNGER DAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG+Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 12:15 AM~12900714
> *Here ya go larry--
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456619
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 3 2009, 06:55 PM~12896626
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> He was telling Kiko.........."Oh no he didn't"
> *


I was holding there so I can hold my stomache in , in the pic :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS+Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a old ass pic look at the elco it had the all gold on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 03:42 AM~12901723
> *that is a old ass pic look at the elco it had the all gold on it
> *


I know it didn't have the undercarriage or anything then your cutlass is next to it as well


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Feb 4 2009, 08:49 AM~12902285
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:56 PM~12900510
> *CIP AND KEV IN THIER YOUNGER DAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :rant: ASSHOLE!!!! YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU HAD TO PAY UP ON THE SUPER BOWL!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 12:24 AM~12900840
> *I went to school with cipie and he never looked as cool as eather one of these kids in the pic :0
> *


 :angry: DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE YEAR BOOK CHRIS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 01:03 AM~12901167
> *do you still have the car? and can you post a pic of the whole car I only seen a few pic's and they weren't the whole car
> *


YA I STILL HAVE THE CAR! I'LL POST UP SOME MORE PICS LATER IF I GET TIME.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~+Feb 4 2009, 08:07 AM~12902392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it is CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 08:29 AM~12902551
> *Whut it is CO!!!
> *


What up Fes...Me Y Jerry are headed down to La Junta for a stroll,you off today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GOODTIMESROY, cl1965ss, TOPTHIS




What up Chuck Y Ruben :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 AM~12902700
> *What up Fes...Me Y Jerry are headed down to La Junta for a stroll,you off today?
> *


yes and no... I got all types of shit to do but yeah im not at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 08:51 AM~12902712
> *yes and no... I got all types of shit to do but yeah im not at work!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Imma go kidnap your ass,we'll be back by about 4


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:52 AM~12902721
> *Imma go kidnap your ass,we'll be back by about 4
> *


 :biggrin: I wish bro, I would ride down there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 08:53 AM~12902728
> *:biggrin: I wish bro, I would ride down there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool dog maybe another time :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:55 AM~12902737
> *That's cool dog maybe another time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The SS frame... never sleep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 AM~12902700
> *What up Fes...Me Y Jerry are headed down to La Junta for a stroll,you off today?
> *


what time yous headed down?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 10:19 AM~12903375
> *what time yous headed down?
> *


*They are already headed down. I seen them flying down the highway like an hour ago.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ROy was speeding like someone was gonna punk him for his ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 09:24 AM~12902926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I like that color  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

morning colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 11:56 AM~12903756
> *I like that color
> *


Yeah itz cool!!! I was pushing for the magenta but he didn't want it!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900510
> *CIP AND KEV IN THIER YOUNGER DAYS!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Thats Cipie without the Bowl cut and Kevin b4 he discovered clippers!!! :biggrin: 



J/K guys!!! You guys are both my Homies but.......DAMN that shit is funny!!!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

whaddup


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2009, 12:43 PM~12904194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats Cipie without the Bowl cut and Kevin b4 he discovered clippers!!! :biggrin:
> J/K guys!!! You guys are both my Homies but.......DAMN that shit is funny!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: goddamn!!!! its not a bowl cut!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 4 2009, 12:07 PM~12904403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: goddamn!!!! its not a bowl cut!!!!!!!
> *


*Yeah it is ******. There is no fade on that shit, stop living in the 90's Foo!! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO4LIFE 719

:uh: Slacker ass ******!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 03:17 PM~12905622
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :uh: Slacker ass ******!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 03:16 PM~12905608
> *Yeah it is ******. There is no fade on that shit, stop living in the 90's Foo!! :biggrin:
> *


cuz its hit with a razor after!!!! cant help it i gotta do the in-house barbershop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Ralphie


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 03:16 PM~12905608
> *Yeah it is ******. There is no fade on that shit, stop living in the 90's Foo!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 03:50 PM~12905914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 4 2009, 12:07 PM~12904403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: goddamn!!!! its not a bowl cut!!!!!!!
> *


thats some funny shit but what i saw looked like a bowl cut my mom used to give me that haircut in the 90s and i see pictures and im just like man imagine having to pull that off nowadays but thats a bad ass tattoo you got


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> thats some funny shit but what i saw looked like a bowl cut my mom used to give me that haircut in the 90s and i see pictures and im just like man imagine having to pull that off nowadays but thats a bad ass tattoo you got
> [/quoteTHATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!!! FUCK ALL YALL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> > thats some funny shit but what i saw looked like a bowl cut my mom used to give me that haircut in the 90s and i see pictures and im just like man imagine having to pull that off nowadays but thats a bad ass tattoo you got
> > [/quoteTHATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!!! FUCK ALL YALL!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, CHANGING MINDZ


What up ROllerz!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 03:59 PM~12905982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, CHANGING MINDZ
> What up ROllerz!
> *



Whuz crackin Wedo!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 03:49 PM~12905904
> *Sup Ralphie
> *


whats up chris


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 03:59 PM~12905982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, CHANGING MINDZ
> What up ROllerz!
> *


whats up bROther


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 PM~12906003
> *Whuz crackin Wedo!
> *


Shit just writin some rhymes and readin LIL and you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

What up ROllerz! 



WHAT UP BROTHER!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 PM~12906006
> *whats up chris
> *



Hangin out with my wang out...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:03 PM~12906022
> *Shit just writin some rhymes and readin LIL and you?
> *



Same...not writing ryhmes tho.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 04:11 PM~12906072
> *Same...not writing ryhmes tho.
> *



yeah this new shit im written is gonna hurt some peoples feelings. :biggrin: 
i cant wait ta hit the streets with this new tape. The only thing im more excited about then that is the bomb :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:14 PM~12906089
> *yeah this new shit im written is gonna hurt some peoples feelings. :biggrin:
> i cant wait ta hit the streets with this new tape. The only thing im more excited about then that is the bomb :cheesy:
> *



Dope...I got that cd for you still. Next meeting hopefully


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 04:20 PM~12906148
> *Dope...I got that cd for you still. Next meeting hopefully
> *



Yeah i forgot about that ike and cac. Yeah for sure next meeting and ill burn you a copy of some of my shit. Did Swiph ever show you any of my shit i gave him?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:23 PM~12906172
> *Yeah i forgot about that ike and cac. Yeah for sure next meeting and ill burn you a copy of some of my shit. Did Swiph ever show you any of my shit i gave him?
> *



Naw...he was to busy arguing with his baby momma on the phone while me and this other homie was working on my car.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 04:32 PM~12906252
> *Naw...he was to busy arguing with his baby momma on the phone while me and this other homie was working on my car.
> *



Thats cool you can checc out some of my older stuff here
myspace.com/ogwedo

if your interested


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:38 PM~12906299
> *Thats cool you can checc out some of my older stuff here
> myspace.com/ogwedo
> 
> ...



Fa shizzle...you make cd's and sell em out the trunk of your car or something?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup colorado ? just to let u all know im selling my 53 its in the classifieds here on lay it low under 53 chevy for sell in colorado springs


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 04:40 PM~12906315
> *Fa shizzle...you make cd's and sell em out the trunk of your car or something?
> *



Yup right out the trunk and in some mom and pop shops.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:52 PM~12906423
> *Yup right out the trunk and in some mom and pop shops.
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Feb 4 2009, 04:44 PM~12906354
> *sup colorado ? just to let u all know im selling my 53 its in the classifieds here on lay it low under 53 chevy for sell in colorado springs
> *



Clean ride man...good luck on the sale.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Feb 1 2009, 10:27 PM~12878049
> *1953 chevy 2 door interior is a tweed black and gray with white vinyl , dakota digital dash,chrome tilt steering. now the outside of the car is emerald green with micro flakes and a pearl white top , pretty much has all the extra accesories has front and back bumper guards front and back bumper wraps , sun visor and fender skirts i forgot to put back on the car for the pics but they are also painted under the hood it has a straight 6 235 motor with a oil bath air filter, single exhaust, new tires on 13 inch white powder coated spokes everything else on the knock offs are chrome im asking 15,000 or best offer right now i dont want to sell  but do to me and my wife just having twin boys in december i cant afford my hobbies so im selling my 3 cars im not going to have time or money for the car also took out a loan to purchase the car and just need to get that payed off in total the car has been fairly good to me no major problems except the normal older car problems so again just dont have money to put into it and it has actually been parked in my garage for the past 2 years and drove it maybe 3 times bought a new battery so it starts right up doesnt smoke the car is in Colorado Springs
> also i forgot to mention it has been converted from 6 volt to 12 volt and it has one dent which is on the back driver side in front of the bumper wrap and i put it in one of the pics you cant see it unless u know its there if your serious about buying my 53 leave me a message or call my cell after 7 pm central time 719-930-2120 and my names C.J.
> 
> ...



Damn speakin of hurtin peoples feelings. That bomba right there is killen em. Good lucc on the sale bRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Feb 4 2009, 05:23 PM~12906763
> *that is very innapropriate there are minors in this thread  :nono:  :nono:
> just joking im cool with that shit shes fine as fuck.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just received my LRM mag and I wanna give a Big Up to Sean for the spread on the '65!!! As much as LRM sucks anymore im sure itz still an honor being in there... and if there was no LRM everybody would be bitchin' about that too!!! So Big Ups!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 05:39 PM~12906939
> *Just received my LRM mag and I wanna give a Big Up to Sean for the spread on the '65!!! As much as LRM sucks anymore im sure itz still an honor being in there... and if there was no LRM everybody would be bitchin' about that too!!! So Big Ups!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yea...that issue is like the first one I've bought in a long time. $20 subscription for the year was tempting but I didn't do it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 05:43 PM~12906989
> *Yea...that issue is like the first one I've bought in a long time. $20 subscription for the year was tempting but I didn't do it.
> *


Yeah I got the two year deal at the Denver LRM Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HERES A COUPLE CHRIS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST TOOK THOSE TODAY WITH MY PHONE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 05:46 PM~12907008
> *Yeah I got the two year deal at the Denver LRM Show!!!  :biggrin:
> *



How much?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 4 2009, 05:57 PM~12907124
> *JUST TOOK THOSE TODAY WITH MY PHONE
> *




You wash it? Thats the cleanest I've seen it :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 06:11 PM~12907246
> *How much?
> *


I think it was $25 but I really don't remember!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 04:39 PM~12906939
> *Just received my LRM mag and I wanna give a Big Up to Sean for the spread on the '65!!! As much as LRM sucks anymore im sure itz still an honor being in there... and if there was no LRM everybody would be bitchin' about that too!!! So Big Ups!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Big Fes Dawg! Feels good to rep the 719 :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: painloc21, AllHustle NoLove, loco surpreme

What up pRimO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2009, 06:14 PM~12907272
> *I think it was $25 but I really don't remember!!!
> *



If so...thats a steal.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 4 2009, 04:56 PM~12907116
> *HERES A COUPLE CHRIS
> 
> 
> ...


*Why does it look the same as when I last saw it? :angry: You act like you were on vacation for a while :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 06:18 PM~12907302
> *Thanks Big Fes Dawg! Feels good to rep the 719  :biggrin:
> *


Im sure it does!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2009, 05:19 PM~12907308
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: painloc21, AllHustle NoLove, loco surpreme
> 
> ...


*Chillen Primo, about to get off work and my make my journey South  *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 06:21 PM~12907328
> *Chillen Primo, about to get off work and my make my journey South
> *



Where u at?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 06:21 PM~12907328
> *Chillen Primo, about to get off work and my make my journey South
> *



Always workin. Damn how you ever have time to build rides :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co and to lifted 84 impala63. topthis and seanand mosthatedcc :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on to the GOODTIMES members Roy and Jerry for coming down to visit some small town boys..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 03:32 PM~12906252
> *Naw...he was to busy arguing with his baby momma on the phone while me and this other homie was working on my car.
> *


it was only for a quic min--- dont be bullshitn now ***** :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 05:38 PM~12907488
> *what's up co and to lifted 84 impala63. topthis and sean and mosthatedcc :wave:
> *


*What up homie, how you been?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719


What's cracken bROthers?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 08:13 PM~12908464
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> What's cracken bROthers?
> *



just got home, are You gonna be aROund here in a bit?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 08:09 PM~12908407
> *it was only for a quic min--- dont be bullshitn  now ***** :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 07:13 PM~12908464
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> What's craccen bROthers?
> *


jus got home--- outside doin things---BUT came in to eat my tacos and chec LIL :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm....taaaacooooossssssssss


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 07:26 PM~12908640
> *mmmmmmmmmm....taaaacooooossssssssss
> *


*LOL, you a fool Chris :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 4 2009, 04:56 PM~12907116
> *HERES A COUPLE CHRIS
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice homie I like the 79's I used to own one back in the day but gave it away because it needed to much work for me at the time


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 05:38 PM~12907488
> *what's up co and to lifted 84 impala63. topthis and seanand mosthatedcc :wave:
> *


whats up Joe. how you been stranger?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2009, 06:26 PM~12907966
> *Right on to the GOODTIMES members Roy and Jerry for coming down to visit some small town boys..
> *


X2 it was good seeing yous guys and I hope yous had a safe ride home


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up roy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 03:39 PM~12908816
> *X2 it was good seeing yous guys and I hope yous had a safe ride home
> *


not much cuz just working


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 07:39 PM~12908816
> *X2 it was good seeing yous guys and I hope yous had a safe ride home
> *


Thanks to Most Hated and LJ for having us.......Yeah we made it home cool doing about 90-100 on the freeway :biggrin: 
Gotta get use to not having hydros,you can actually go the speed limit and over :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 AM~12903746
> *ROy was speeding like someone was gonna punk him for his ride :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again JR,larry and Chris...was GOOD seeing you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 07:48 PM~12908960
> *what's up roy
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:01 PM~12909120
> *Thanks again JR,larry and Chris...was GOOD seeing you guys
> *


Like wise :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

sorry i missed you today roy i tried to catch you before you left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:29 PM~12909549
> *sorry i missed you today roy i tried to catch you before you left
> *


It's cool bro maybe another time :biggrin: 
i thought you worked in LJ so I was the one messed up and I shoulda got ahold of you before we left ....no biggie dog


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 08:31 PM~12908710
> *LOL, you a fool Chris :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

For real tho, if he went to the spot we went to...them muffuggas were the grub


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 04:29 PM~12909549
> *sorry i missed you today roy i tried to catch you before you left
> *


what's up ruben havent talked to u in a while


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up joe uffin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:40 PM~12909660
> *what's up ruben havent talked to u in a while
> *


get your ass to work.................... :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 04:41 PM~12909675
> *get your ass to work.................... :angry:
> *


k daddy but not till i am done looking around :buttkick:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam see how cousin are always tellin u what to do :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 PM~12909773
> *dam see how cousin are always tellin u what to do :roflmao:
> *


The best thing you can do right know is just listen. :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 04:54 PM~12909817
> *The best thing you can do right know is just listen. :0
> *


so i see u r going to snitch me off to the boss huh :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909856
> *so i see u r going to snitch me off to the boss huh :cheesy:
> *


I never see your boss.Dont she stay home with the kids. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

u bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:01 PM~12909895
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic roy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:01 PM~12909895
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


So thats how you do it. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:01 PM~12909895
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I went there after work :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:03 PM~12909919
> *So thats how you do it. :biggrin:
> *


Gotta start taking care of the store


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:04 PM~12909930
> *:0 I went there after work :biggrin:
> *


already at huh chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:04 PM~12909930
> *:0 I went there after work :biggrin:
> *


I bet you did :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:04 PM~12909932
> *Gotta start taking care of the store
> *


I could manage it for you.I dont even drink.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

how's the family doing joe :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:06 PM~12909968
> *I could manage it for you.I dont even drink.
> *


you don't drink what?



























water? :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:07 PM~12909981
> *you don't drink what?
> water? :cheesy:
> *


dont make him cry roy
:roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12909973
> *how's the family doing joe :nicoderm:
> *


Real good.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:07 PM~12909973
> *how's the family doing joe :nicoderm:
> *


are you anonymous Joe?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Rubin?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12909981
> *you don't drink what?
> water? :cheesy:
> *


I love water mixed with a little alcohol.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:01 PM~12909895
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats two blocks from my house!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:09 PM~12910013
> *are you anonymous Joe?
> *


yeah :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 PM~12910036
> *thats two blocks from my house!
> *


Well I hope you visit often


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:10 PM~12910036
> *thats two blocks from my house!
> *


hows it going ruben


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:31 PM~12909567
> *It's cool bro maybe another time :biggrin:
> i thought you worked in LJ so I was the one messed up and I shoulda got ahold of you before we left ....no biggie dog
> *


im gonna pass thru probably in a few weeks i will hit you up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 PM~12910033
> *I love water mixed with a little alcohol.
> *


isn't that called bud Light the beer flavored water? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:12 PM~12910053
> *hows it going ruben
> *


whats up joe blow!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:11 PM~12910039
> *yeah :yes:
> *


why?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:12 PM~12910057
> *im gonna pass thru probably in a few weeks i will hit you up
> *


yeah hit me up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:13 PM~12910069
> *whats up joe blow!
> *


nada still with the joe blow jokes :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what did everyone just wake up now


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 10:10 PM~12910030
> *whats up Ruben?
> *


whats up chris, fixed my name for you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:13 PM~12910067
> *isn't that called bud Light the beer flavored water? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: thats what I drink


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:13 PM~12910067
> *isn't that called bud Light the beer flavored water? :biggrin:
> *


I call it survivel.(sp)


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:15 PM~12910097
> *whats up chris, fixed my name for you
> *


he must be to fucked up to spell right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12910099
> *:angry: thats what I drink
> *


don't get mad homie ,water is good for you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12910097
> *whats up chris, fixed my name for you
> *


not much homie just kickn it at home and sorry about the spelling of you name MR SPELL CHECK OFFICER :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

joe anything that has to do with beer is a survial thing to u :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12910118
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12910108
> *I call it survivel.(sp)
> *


Man if I woulda known my wife wasn't getting off til 10 i wouldn't have left til 730  ,
was cool seeing you guys.....i dunno bout that food but the beer was good :biggrin: ...thanks again guys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:17 PM~12910140
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*Chillen bRO, just getting in some LIL before I go to bed :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:16 PM~12910116
> *don't get mad homie ,water is good for you
> *


 :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup sean :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 09:16 PM~12910118
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:18 PM~12910153
> *sup sean :wave:
> *


*What up Pimp, long time no see...where u been hiding?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 PM~12910149
> *Chillen bRO, just getting in some LIL before I go to bed :cheesy:
> *


Yea its getting close to my bed time to.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 05:19 PM~12910166
> *What up Pimp, long time no see...where u been hiding?
> *


at home and at work the boss doesnt let me come out to play :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:18 PM~12910155
> *what's up Sean
> *


*Nada, tried calling u when I saw u on the highway, but the number i have is disconnected.*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 PM~12910144
> *Man if I woulda known my wife wasn't getting off til 10 i wouldn't have left til 730  ,
> was cool seeing you guys.....i dunno bout that food but the beer was good :biggrin: ...thanks again guys
> *


I thought the same thing.The food is usually better than that. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:20 PM~12910176
> *at home and at work the boss doesnt let me come out to play :angry:
> *


*Fire her :cheesy: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam is it time for the old folks to go to bed already :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:21 PM~12910196
> *dam is it time for the old folks to go to bed already :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 05:21 PM~12910193
> *Fire her :cheesy:
> *


i need the job :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12910193
> *Fire her :cheesy:
> *


Do you want him to die. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 05:22 PM~12910202
> *:angry:
> *


dont
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 09:20 PM~12910177
> *Nada, tried calling u when I saw u on the highway, but the number i have is disconnected.
> *


Was that you that honked?
Yeah I got a new number homie,my old phone was a work phone.New number is 719-650-1617 shoot me a call sometime


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:23 PM~12910212
> *Do you want him to die. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

well I'm going to try this video posting this is something I seen off topic and thought was funny for yous that don't visit off topic :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtkUUzCfnvQ

guess I don't know how to do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:25 PM~12910239
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

going to bed, and i dont have to ask my boss!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12910245
> *well I'm going to try this video posting this is something I seen off topic and thought was funny for yous that don't visit off topic :biggrin:
> 
> youtubeTtkUUzCfnvQ/youtube
> *


Are you drunk fucker...........


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:26 PM~12910252
> *going to bed, and i dont have to ask my boss!
> *


u dont have to ask u r boss to do what give a blow job
:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 10:26 PM~12910252
> *going to bed, and i dont have to ask my boss!
> *


Joey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:27 PM~12910270
> *Are you drunk fucker...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:27 PM~12910279
> *Joey
> *


 :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:27 PM~12910270
> *Are you drunk fucker...........
> *


by the way hes typing i think he is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12910313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF THOSE GUYS ARE ****** THUGS !!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 PM~12910277
> *u dont have to ask u r boss to do what give a blow job
> :biggrin:
> *


dont go there joto. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2009, 09:32 PM~12910359
> *WTF THOSE GUYS ARE ****** THUGS !!!!
> *


Black Bathtub Thugs :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12910313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Roy and no I'm not drunk I'm only on my 4th beer


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm a full house right now.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:24 PM~12910228
> *Was that you that honked?
> Yeah I got a new number homie,my old phone was a work phone.New number is 719-650-1617 shoot me a call sometime
> *


*Nah I didn't honk, I was heading north, you were heading SUR!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:33 PM~12910365
> *dont go there joto. :angry:
> *


alright i ll quit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:35 PM~12910390
> *thanks Roy and no I'm not drunk I'm only on my 4th beer flavored water
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU

dont know how to post videos heres a link funny shit


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

yeah give him the link he needs posting videos for dummies :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 09:35 PM~12910396
> *Nah I didn't honk, I was heading north, you were heading SUR!
> *


oooh on 25,yeah we was doing probably about 90 ,was a nice trip ....had to experience the ride inna rag after seeing you guys do it the year before :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2009, 09:36 PM~12910413
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
> 
> dont know how to post videos heres a link funny shit
> *


check this one out

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12910439
> *yeah give him the link he needs posting videos for dummies :roflmao:
> *


you do know it will only take me 5 minutes to get to your work and another 1 to kick your ass right? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910476
> *you do know it will only take me 5 minutes to get to your work and another 1 to kick your ass right? :0
> *


That's fuckin hilarious Chris,you been in OT too long :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12910476
> *you do know it will only take me 5 minutes to get to your work and another 1 to kick your ass right? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:41 PM~12910476
> *you do know it will only take me 5 minutes to get to your work and another 1 to kick your ass right? :0
> *


dam that water got u kida of jumpie huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got the new LRM congrats again Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:43 PM~12910502
> *That's fuckin hilarious Chris,you been in OT too long :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you do remember how big Joey is right?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:43 PM~12910512
> *dam that water got u kida of jumpie huh
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12910443
> *oooh on 25,yeah we was doing probably about 90 ,was a nice trip ....had to experience the ride inna rag after seeing you guys do it the year before :cheesy:
> *


*Yeah, but we was only doing 60 :angry: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

its alomost 10:00 clock almost time for the old timers to go to bed :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 4 2009, 09:45 PM~12910538
> *Yeah, but we was only doing 60 :angry:
> *


I didn't remember how long it took to get there and we had to be there by 12 :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:44 PM~12910531
> *you do remember how big Joey is right?
> *


and


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry's probably passed out huh JR?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:46 PM~12910565
> *I didn't remember how long it took to get there and we had to be there by 12 :cheesy:
> *


if u were going 90 or 100mph u should got in lj less than 45 min


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12910583
> *Larry's probably passed out huh JR?
> *


Yea he got buzzzed.Im trying to catch up.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:47 PM~12910583
> *Larry's probably passed out huh JR?
> *


hope not he needs to be at work so i can get out :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:46 PM~12910575
> *and
> *


your not that big homie :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:50 PM~12910628
> *your not that big homie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:48 PM~12910603
> *if u were going 90 or 100mph u should got in lj less than 45 min
> *


You gotta slow down through those four speed bumps along the way called town.....infested with radars though


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:49 PM~12910621
> *hope not he needs to be at work so i can get out :0
> *


make that paper Joe a double shift is not that hard to do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:49 PM~12910620
> *Yea he got buzzzed.Im trying to catch up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 09:52 PM~12910655
> *make that paper Joe a double shift is not that hard to do
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:51 PM~12910638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Who scares you more.your lady or chris?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:52 PM~12910655
> *make that paper Joe a double shift is not that hard to do
> *


that aint the hard part its tryin to stay up when there aint shit to do


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:53 PM~12910672
> *Who scares you more.your lady or chris?
> *


neither


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910672
> *Who scares you more.your lady or chris?
> *


 :0 I'll say his lady because he can run from me but he has to live with his lady


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Caught Larry offguard with his Wintercoat on the 9
and he said Fuck Whitewalls all together it's all about them Brownwalls :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 05:54 PM~12910699
> *:0 I'll say his lady because he can run from me but he has to live with his lady
> *


dam ur right i do have to live with her


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:54 PM~12910690
> *neither
> *


Yea right.Your old lady will slap your face off and stick it up your ass.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910685
> *that aint the hard part its tryin to stay up when there aint shit to do
> *


Up your post count :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:55 PM~12910715
> *Yea right.Your old lady will slap your face off and stick it up your ass.
> *


what the fuck is this pick on joey night :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had to hit up the wash before JR fined him :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 PM~12910728
> *what the fuck is this pick on joey night :angry:
> *


Does the truth hurt?Soilder up fool.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:55 PM~12910715
> *Yea right.Your old lady will slap your face off and stick it up your ass.
> *


 :yessad: poor Joey


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:56 PM~12910720
> *Up your post count :biggrin:
> *


i could


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 05:57 PM~12910745
> *Does the truth hurt?Soilder up fool.
> *


naw i cool need a laugh or 2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12910739
> *Had to hit up the wash before JR fined him :0
> 
> 
> ...


He did vacume right?$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 09:56 PM~12910728
> *what the fuck is this pick on joey night :angry:
> *


This aint the same Joey that his wife was looking for that one night,that he was hiding from is it?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:58 PM~12910763
> *naw i cool need a laugh or 2
> *


So does that mean NO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 09:59 PM~12910766
> *He did vacume right?$$$$$$$$$
> *


uuummmmnn....yeah .....of course....he ....umn vacuumed...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:00 PM~12910784
> *uuummmmnn....yeah .....of course....he ....umn vacuumed...
> *


Way to back him up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:59 PM~12910767
> *This aint the same Joey that his wife was looking for that one night,that he was hiding from is it?
> *


if it was me she wasnt looking for me she was mad cause she heard there was and women in her car dam chris take dat wig off u r head when u curise with me :cheesy: 
:roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:59 PM~12910767
> *This aint the same Joey that his wife was looking for that one night,that he was hiding from is it?
> *


I thought it was someone else that was hiding from there wife but if the name was Joey they he was the only Joey there that day


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:01 PM~12910803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the exit from Roys.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12910783
> *So does that mean NO?
> *


that means no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

glistening


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up RO?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 06:04 PM~12910831
> *That looks like the exit from Roys.
> *


dam exiting out that way u dont know if there 's broken glass


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:04 PM~12910831
> *That looks like the exit from Roys.
> *


thats what I was just going to say. fuckn Larry and Jerry needed more beer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 11:05 PM~12910847
> *dam exiting out that way u dont know if there 's broken glass
> *


Not if you roll new tires.The rubber is to thick. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:05 PM~12910851
> *thats what I was just going to say. fuckn Larry and Jerry needed more beer
> *


hey chris is there another place to find that youtube u had a link to i dont think i can do that here at work


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12910878
> *Not if you roll new tires.The rubber is to thick. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:07 PM~12910876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now u lost u r car


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:08 PM~12910895
> *hey chris is there another place to find that youtube u had a link to i dont think i can do that here at work
> *


what link you talking about?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I didn't have to leave til like 9 :angry: 
wish I woulda known
I woulda been doing this with you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12910878
> *Not if you roll with no extended a-arms.The rubber is still there. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:10 PM~12910923
> *Damn I didn't have to leave til like 9 :angry:
> wish I woulda known
> I woulda been doing this with you guys
> ...


Still doing it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry with his favorite vacation spot and the spot of his personal doctor I hear in the background. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:13 PM~12910962
> *Still doing it.
> *


wish I could,I got a fridge full of beer too


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:09 PM~12910915
> *what link you talking about?
> *


wheren t u posting up a video


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:15 PM~12910990
> *wish I could,I got a fridge full of beer too
> *


Why cant you?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:14 PM~12910979
> *Jerry with his favorite vacation spot and the spot of his personal doctor I hear in the background. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


dont u mean see in the background


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12911001
> *Why cant you?
> *


gotta pick up the wife still


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:14 PM~12910979
> *Jerry with his favorite vacation spot and the spot of his personal doctor I hear in the background. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm jerry.Its like that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12911008
> *dont u mean see in the background
> *


sure that'll work :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:17 PM~12911021
> *sure that'll work :biggrin:
> *


If you find anything local on those parts I need let me know.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 06:17 PM~12911018
> *Damm jerry.Its like that.
> *


hey joe did u go to tweedy's house at the end of last month after joe and leo's retirement party after work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:20 PM~12911060
> *If you find anything local on those parts I need let me know.
> *


will do homie pm exactly what you want when you have time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 11:20 PM~12911064
> *hey joe did u go to tweedy's house at the end of last month after joe and leo's retirement party after work
> *


No when I got home lil benny was here.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:22 PM~12911083
> *will do homie pm exactly what you want when you have time
> *


Will do.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:15 PM~12910995
> *wheren t u posting up a video
> *


I posted 2 youtube links


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 06:22 PM~12911087
> *No when I got home lil benny was here.
> *


o i went for 1 beer than left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess Denver is next on the road trip list,then wyoming when the snow melts :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:23 PM~12911098
> *I posted 2 youtube links
> *


k


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:23 PM~12911107
> *I guess Denver is next on the road trip list,then wyoming when the snow melts :cheesy:
> *


Going to see Ivan?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn La Junta all over in this Mofo tonight......I'm sure Larry will be on after midnight :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:14 PM~12910979
> *Jerry with his favorite vacation spot and the spot of his personal doctor I hear in the background. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


DR BIBER died a while back I posted a link about his story in off topic for SICSIX I'm pretty sure thats his name from the Colorado topic because he said he never heard of him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12911127
> *Going to see Ivan?
> *


Yeah we gotta take a trip up that way,the guy makes enough trips down this way


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:25 PM~12911130
> *damn La Junta all over in this Mofo tonight......I'm sure Larry will be on after midnight :thumbsup:
> *


maybe


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12911130
> *damn La Junta all over in this Mofo tonight......I'm sure Larry will be on after midnight :thumbsup:
> *


yeah but no more Joey after midnight :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 11:26 PM~12911135
> *DR BIBER died a while back I posted a link about his story in off topic for SICSIX I'm pretty sure thats his name from the Colorado topic because he said he never heard of him
> *



Yea but I got the joke when I read it this time :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:26 PM~12911144
> *Yeah we gotta take a trip up that way,the guy makes enough trips down this way
> *


Thats for sure.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 10:26 PM~12911135
> *DR BIBER died a while back I posted a link about his story in off topic for SICSIX I'm pretty sure thats his name from the Colorado topic because he said he never heard of him
> *


Isn't there a patient of his that resides in LJ that a certain person was all google eyed over?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 10:28 PM~12911165
> *Yea but I got the joke when I read it this time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:27 PM~12911153
> *yeah but no more Joey after midnight :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 4 2009, 11:28 PM~12911165
> *Yea but I got the joke when I read it this time  :biggrin:
> *


How did the nuggets barely bet the spurs backups?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:28 PM~12911170
> *Isn't there a patient of his that resides in LJ that a certain person was all google eyed over?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMM.Thats your homeboy............. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:28 PM~12911170
> *Isn't there a patient of his that resides in LJ that a certain person was all google eyed over?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: over 95% of his patients weren't even from Colorado so one living in poor ass La Junta would be hard to belive


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:28 PM~12911175
> *what :0
> *


then if thats the case I'll talk to you at 12:30am when you log on after work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:31 PM~12911199
> *DAMM.Thats your homeboy............. :biggrin:
> *


Had a GOOD TIME with that fool,GOOD to get out there and have a few laughs with you guys......us insecure because we are unemployed Mofo's need it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is everyone in LJ off Tomorrow?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:34 PM~12911235
> *So is everyone in LJ off Tomorrow?
> *


Same rountine tomarrow.If your rollin down I can take off after lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:33 PM~12911226
> *then if thats the case I'll talk to you at 12:30am when you log on after work
> *


 uffin: now i know what u mean


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:34 PM~12911235
> *So is everyone in LJ off Tomorrow?
> *


 :nosad: but I only have to work a half a day on friday because I got to take my daughter to Pueble


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:34 PM~12911235
> *So is everyone in LJ off Tomorrow?
> *


not me i got to be at work before 4pm


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn I don't think I got this many post count in a while :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone talk to u tomorrow in ur on need to start getting some things done before i leave


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911267
> *Same rountine tomarrow.If your rollin down I can take off after lunch. :biggrin:
> *


sounds GOOD,I'll play it by ear ,but might be a lil bit before i can go back down.....I am unemployed ya know :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:40 PM~12911315
> *good nite everyone talk to u tomorrow in ur on need to start getting some things done before i leave
> *


and he said I type like I'm drunk :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 10:40 PM~12911310
> *damn I don't think I got this many post count in a while :cheesy:
> *


GOOD to see ya today ChrisLaden :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 06:40 PM~12911315
> *good nite everyone talk to u tomorrow if ur on need to start getting some things done before i leave
> *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 4 2009, 06:41 PM~12911329
> *and he said I type like I'm drunk :uh:
> *


fuck u i fixed it myself


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2009, 10:40 PM~12911315
> *good nite everyone talk to u tomorrow in ur on need to start getting some things done before i leave
> *


guess that means he needs to actually work so it looks like he's done something all night instead of web-surfing


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 11:41 PM~12911324
> *sounds GOOD,I'll play it by ear ,but might be a lil bit before i can go back down.....I am unemployed ya know :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool.Just let me know next time the night before and I can do that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:44 PM~12911355
> *Thats cool.Just let me know next time the night before and I can do that.
> *


cool I will homie,I knew this was kinda a spur of the moment thing....will plan better next time  
Thanks again for having us and I'm out,gotta pick up the Mrs. :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 06:44 PM~12911351
> *guess that means he needs to actually work so it looks like he's done something all night instead of web-surfing
> *


hey now dont let my screte out the bag


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 06:44 PM~12911355
> *Thats cool.Just let me know next time the night before and I can do that.
> *


goddnite joe and chris


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im out to.Laters


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:42 PM~12911335
> *GOOD to see ya today ChrisLaden :thumbsup:
> *


  it was good to see you also homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Feb 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12911394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good night guys I guess I'll go back to off topic and finish my beers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Did any of you guys hear about this... maybe all of you know already -- but I havent been on LIL hardly at all.

After the Cardinals scored-- the superbowl was interupted with like 20 seconds on porn
http://thatssofetch.com/2009/02/porn-broad...ing-super-bowl/


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 11:33 PM~12911814
> *Did any of you guys hear about this...  maybe all of you know already -- but I havent been on LIL hardly at all.
> 
> After the Cardinals scored-- the superbowl was interupted with like 20 seconds on porn
> ...


I heard about that but it wasn't in Colorado it was a different state that I don't remember and only one cable station was affected by it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 11:29 PM~12911187
> *How did the nuggets barely bet the spurs backups?
> *




I dunno...the nugs have a tendency to play down to their competition. They got a huge lead then starting shooting jump shots instead of doing what got them the lead in the first place. 

A W is a W tho, no matter how ugly


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 5 2009, 12:33 AM~12911814
> *Did any of you guys hear about this...  maybe all of you know already -- but I havent been on LIL hardly at all.
> 
> After the Cardinals scored-- the superbowl was interupted with like 20 seconds on porn
> ...



They were talkin about it in OT...it only happened in AZ


Someone said "fuck payin 3 mil for 30 seconds, I'll get my 10 seconds FOE FREE"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:55 PM~12910706
> *Caught Larry offguard with his Wintercoat on the 9
> and he said Fuck Whitewalls all together it's all about them Brownwalls :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


damn dust bucket


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:59 PM~12910766
> *He did vacume right?$$$$$$$$$
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 09:14 AM~12913194
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 09:26 AM~12913245
> *
> *


hello


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2009, 08:52 AM~12913400
> *Whutz Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 09:30 AM~12913278
> *hello
> *



Tryin to stay awake...you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 AM~12913625
> *Tryin to stay awake...you?
> *



same, are you workin today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 AM~12913556
> *:wave:
> *


you cruisin' today again???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2009, 10:12 AM~12914093
> *you cruisin' today again???
> *


Maybe a lil
you shoulda went yesterday it was a bad ass cruise :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 11:13 AM~12914108
> *Maybe a lil
> you shoulda went yesterday it was a bad ass cruise :biggrin:
> *


Oh I know, looked like fun!!! may'be next time!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2009, 10:14 AM~12914120
> *Oh I know, looked like fun!!! may'be next time!!!
> *


Yeah...hey who's X-frame was that?
Chapos? :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 11:09 AM~12914068
> *same, are you workin today?
> *



Yup...boring as hell too. You?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What up Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 11:16 AM~12914138
> *Yeah...hey who's X-frame was that?
> Chapos? :0
> *


yes sir!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2009, 10:12 AM~12914093
> *you cruisin' today again???
> *


well since you talked me into I really should get out there :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what up cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 01:52 PM~12915453
> *what up cip
> *


eatin lunch and u


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 5 2009, 01:59 PM~12915512
> *eatin lunch and u
> *



just got done doin that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 02:03 PM~12915540
> *just got done doin that
> *



What u eat?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 02:49 PM~12915942
> *What u eat?
> *



chicken fried steak, and yea it was good :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 02:53 PM~12915982
> *chicken fried steak, and yea it was good :biggrin:
> *



You make or buy?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 02:55 PM~12916002
> *You make or buy?
> *




cracker barrel


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 02:57 PM~12916026
> *cracker barrel
> *



 


Never ate there before...heard it was good tho


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:12 PM~12916199
> *
> Never ate there before...heard it was good tho
> *



yea its ok


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 03:41 PM~12916525
> *yea its ok
> *



You ain't workin today??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:43 PM~12916535
> *You ain't workin today??
> *



:no:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Must be nice...I'd like to be off to enjoy the weather


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up colorado? Hows everyone doin today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 5 2009, 04:26 PM~12916938
> *what up colorado? Hows everyone doin today
> *



whats up wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2009, 04:37 PM~12917038
> *whats up wedo
> *



chillen. shit just feelin good! i got some good news from Swiph, got my dicc succed by two bad bitches and just touched a lil over 500 hun in a half hour. ide say im havin a pretty good day :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 5 2009, 04:42 PM~12917072
> *chillen. shit just feelin good! i got some good news from Swiph, got my dicc succed by two bad bitches and just touched a lil over 500 hun in a half hour. ide say im havin a pretty good day :biggrin:
> *



sounds like you are


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Can someone tell me what my avatar pic is showing up as??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:57 PM~12917212
> *Can someone tell me what my avatar pic is showing up as??
> *


the OG nuggets baby blue and gold logo


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 5 2009, 05:00 PM~12917253
> *the  OG nuggets baby blue and gold logo
> *



k thx


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THIS IS FUNNY AS A MUTHAFUCCA
http://www.k9magazine.com/viewarticle.php?...919&vid=0&npage


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:40 PM~12914875
> *well since you talked me into I really should get out there :biggrin:
> *


Glad I could help, and I seen you out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
1400 visits 12 people watchin 1 bullshit ass offer no bids


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 5 2009, 06:26 PM~12918115
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> 1400 visits 12 people watchin 1 bullshit ass offer no bids
> *



Hopefully the 12 watchers will get into a bidding war with 1 hour left in the auction


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 5 2009, 06:26 PM~12918115
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> 1400 visits 12 people watchin 1 bullshit ass offer no bids
> *


Damn that sucks...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:40 PM~12914875
> *well since you talked me into I really should get out there :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah I cruised the 59 today as well damn weather was bad ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 5 2009, 06:26 PM~12918115
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> 1400 visits 12 people watchin 1 bullshit ass offer no bids
> *


people are crazy dogg some fool tried and offered me 4500 for the elco when I had it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

almost there


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: dam comp at work slow as hell :angry:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 06:36 PM~12918192
> *Hopefully the 12 watchers will get into a bidding war with 1 hour left in the auction
> *


yeah i think thats how ebay works try to bid at the last min to get it the cheapest.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 5 2009, 04:41 PM~12920276
> *yeah i think thats how ebay works try to bid at the last min to get it the cheapest.
> *


sup ruben


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 09:52 PM~12920401
> *sup ruben
> *


whats up joey


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 5 2009, 04:56 PM~12920469
> *whats up joey
> *


not much just bored here at work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what' s up swiph :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

not much going on tonite


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pretty quick for realz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 09:01 PM~12920514
> *what' s up swiph :wave:
> *


what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya.. You gettin ready for summer or what


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 5 2009, 05:14 PM~12920694
> *what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya.. You gettin ready for summer or what
> *


tryin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut the fuck you been uo too Swiph??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 09:15 PM~12920710
> *tryin
> *



thats all we can do homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 PM~12920710
> *tryin
> *


you ain't got nothing to bust out so quit lyin


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

busted dam hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2009, 09:19 PM~12920771
> *Whut the fuck you been uo too Swiph???  :biggrin:
> *


jus tryin to be good  

and gettin stuff done at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:21 PM~12920788
> *you ain't got nothing to bust out so quit lyin
> *


dam gotta kill the dream huh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12920798
> *jus tryin to be good
> 
> and gettin stuff done at the same time :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whutz up!!! haven't seen you in here... but I guess I haven't been in here all that much either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 PM~12920814
> *dam gotta kill the dream huh
> *


fuck you know that dream ain't gonna happen for a while sorry cuz gotta keep it real


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:25 PM~12920846
> *fuck you know that dream ain't gonna happen for a while sorry cuz gotta keep it real
> *


i know huh
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 PM~12920865
> *i know huh
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not funny too me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

larry have u been kicked out of lil while at work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:29 PM~12920868
> *not funny too me
> *


y not live a little


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:30 PM~12920877
> *larry have u been kicked out of lil while at work
> *


I've been kicked out of all programs it'll ask if I want it to send an error report I press no and it closes all windows


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:31 PM~12920890
> *I've been kicked out of all programs it'll ask if I want it to send an error report I press no and it closes all windows
> *


o i see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12920889
> *y not live a little
> *


I live life to the fullest every day *you better eat your words son*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:32 PM~12920902
> *I live life to the fullest every day you better eat your words son
> *


there not cooked yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12920917
> *there not cooked yet
> *


They looked over cooked to me and it looks like you have a lump in your throat because it's hard to swallow but deep down you know the truth you just can't admit it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12920849
> *:wave:
> *


I'm going to Pueblo tomorrow Roy whats up on some beer :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:34 PM~12920932
> *They looked over cooked to me and it looks like you have a lump in your throat because it's hard to swallow but deep down you know the truth you just can't admit it
> *


yeah i know my live a little life is done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:34 PM~12920943
> *I'm going to Pueblo tomorrow Roy whats up on some beer :cheesy:
> *


what you goin to pueblo for? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:39 PM~12921012
> *yeah i know my live a little life is done
> *


how sad but it doesn't have to be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 PM~12921157
> *what you goin to pueblo for? :0
> *


just to fuck around my boy needs to go to some class or some shit the only bummer is have to be there by 8:45 am and his class is two hours long so I'll be mobbing around without shit to do but ain't nothing wrong with cruising and relaxing


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 05:49 PM~12921183
> *how sad but it doesn't have to be
> *


yeah i know its all up to me to change it around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 05:53 PM~12921237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some funny shit sup roy
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12921205
> *just to fuck around my boy needs to go to some class or some shit the only bummer is have to be there by 8:45 am and his class is two hours long so I'll be mobbing around without shit to do but ain't nothing wrong with cruising and relaxing
> *


You can always stroll 3o minutes North


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 09:54 PM~12921248
> *some funny shit sup roy
> :wave:
> *


what up Joe how's it going bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:54 PM~12921250
> *You can always stroll 3o minutes North
> *


gotta see what my friends plans are


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 10:53 PM~12921236
> *yeah i know its all up to me to change it around
> *


there you go having a kid or a lady doesn't mean your dead ask Roy :cheesy: Hell if you get out at midnight tomorrow come to BJ's and drink some beer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:58 PM~12921293
> *there you go having a kid or a lady doesn't mean your dead ask Roy  :cheesy: Hell if you get out at midnight tomorrow come to BJ's and drink some beer
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12921277
> *gotta see what my friends plans are
> *


Let me know...Ill be awake


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP COLO AND GOODTIMERS .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 11:01 PM~12921332
> *Let me know...Ill be awake
> *


pm me your new number just in case and quit post whoring fool I'm trying to catch up :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12921307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12921205
> *just to fuck around my boy needs to go to some class or some shit the only bummer is have to be there by 8:45 am and his class is two hours long so I'll be mobbing around without shit to do but ain't nothing wrong with cruising and relaxing
> *


why dont you go get your license while you are there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 5 2009, 11:07 PM~12921422
> *why dont you go get your license while you are there
> *


I haven't even taken the written test nor studdied do they supply the bike for ya?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 06:09 PM~12921447
> *I haven't even taken the written test nor studdied do they supply the bike for ya?
> *


larry do u know ruben cell # or house


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 5 2009, 11:11 PM~12921487
> *larry do u know ruben cell # or house
> *


I sent you a pm


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 06:13 PM~12921518
> *I sent you a pm
> *


cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this setup!!! Itz on an Elco I believe...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Feb 5 2009, 09:53 PM~12921237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:09 PM~12921447
> *I haven't even taken the written test nor studdied do they supply the bike for ya?
> *



nope


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG



Wasssup gangstas


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:19 AM~12922434
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG
> Wasssup gangstas
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:19 AM~12922434
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG
> Wasssup gangstas
> *



whats up chris


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Chillen...downloading some movies off the interwebs...you guys??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12922522
> *Chillen...downloading some movies off the interwebs...you guys??
> *



just woke up a lil bit ago , have you pulled the car out with this nice weather


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12922522
> *Chillen...downloading some movies off the interwebs...you guys??
> *


JUST SNAKIN AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 6 2009, 12:32 AM~12922546
> *JUST SNAKIN AROUND  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2009, 12:42 AM~12922621
> *:uh:
> *


I JUST FOUND THIS PICTURE CHUCK WHEN YOU WERE LIKE 5


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2009, 12:30 AM~12922534
> *just woke up a lil bit ago , have you pulled the car out with this nice weather
> *



Not lately cuz when its nice, I'm at work...and when I'm off, its cold as fuck outside. Its supposed to be nice tomorrow and I'm off so I'm gonna take it for a spin.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2009, 12:12 AM~12922364
> *nope
> *


a guy at work said I can borrow his bike so I'll have to do that I'm kicking myself in the ass for not doing it with that other bike it would of been perfect


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO! Congradulations on the magazine spread Sean! We are just about done with the fliers for the picnic. I will get those out to everyone as soon as I can.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2009, 07:52 AM~12923546
> *a guy at work said I can borrow his bike so I'll have to do that I'm kicking myself in the ass for not doing it with that other bike it would of been perfect
> *



you could go down there and do the written test and if you pass you could schedule the driving test rite away


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*WHAT UP PAUL*
:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 09:39 AM~12924611
> *WHAT UP PAUL
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Nice Pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ot much you in town for awhile?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

im in town for a week then im out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 6 2009, 09:41 AM~12924634
> *im in town for a week then im out
> *


Damn it  
You aint gonna be here next weekend then huh?
You home today?
I'll cruise by :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHATS UP ROY. :wave: DAMN ITS WINDY OUTSIDE TODAY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 10:51 AM~12925271
> *WHATS UP ROY. :wave:  DAMN ITS WINDY OUTSIDE TODAY.
> *


What up Chuck how you doing Bro?
Yeah it's windy down here too,but nice outside :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:09 AM~12924347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whut up Izzy!!! nice pics Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:40 PM~12925827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME GOOD FOOD RIGHT THERE. :biggrin: 

TIME FOR LUNCH!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 AM~12925939
> *THATS SOME GOOD FOOD RIGHT THERE. :biggrin:
> 
> TIME FOR LUNCH!
> *


Just need it to get bigger,you can have the meat Julian wants the skin for inserts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?

hows it going today Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 6 2009, 12:16 PM~12926260
> *whats up CO?
> 
> hows it going today Roy?
> *


GOOD
Bro it's "Flashback Friday" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Coming Soon


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah the pics from the park here in LJ bring back some memories


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:40 AM~12925827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THats a tight pic- I use to have a south american caimen-- he was like ft and bout a softball and a half aROund. Ill have to fins ome pics-- and the videos I got of him eatin his rats are way tight....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 AM~12925939
> *THATS SOME GOOD FOOD RIGHT THERE. :biggrin:
> 
> TIME FOR LUNCH!
> *


YUP-- gator taste so fuccin good. One of my favorites.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 12:25 PM~12926372
> *YUP-- gator taste so fuccin good.  One of my favorites.
> *


 :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stopping by to show a little love all the way from VEGAS !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 6 2009, 12:29 PM~12926429
> *Stopping by to show a little love all the way from VEGAS !!
> 
> 
> ...


Big ups Royals some of the baddest Traditionals out there :thumbsup: 
And I still want that Ace :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12925419
> *Whut up Izzy!!! nice pics Roy!!!
> *



Wuz up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:30 PM~12926446
> *Big ups Royals some of the baddest Traditionals out there :thumbsup:
> And I still want that Ace :biggrin:
> *




If i pick up this other one ive been working on you might just get that P.M lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 6 2009, 12:33 PM~12926475
> *If i pick up this other one ive been working on you might just get that P.M lol
> *


Keep me in mind


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What tha Biz Izz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:26 PM~12926392
> *:0
> *


you aint never had gator before ROy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 12:39 PM~12926536
> *you aint never had gator before ROy??
> *


Nope and I even stayed in MS for like 2 years when I got popped on a transporting charge


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:35 PM~12926491
> *What tha Biz Izz?
> *


What up bro!!! You out cruisin the Calles today??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 6 2009, 12:47 PM~12926636
> *What up bro!!! You out cruisin the Calles today??
> *


Nah it's windy up here and I figured I'd give the ride a lil break........well I might be out there inna bit :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:48 PM~12926655
> *Nah it's windy up here and I figured I'd give the ride a lil break........well I might be out there inna bit :cheesy:*



Thats what I figured!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys..

My Name is Phil Gordon.
I am a Lowrider Magazine Photographer..
I traveled to Colorado a while ago and was able to link up with 4 cars and shot them for the magazine.

This is one of those features and is in the newest issue of Lowrider Magazine.

I shot this in Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs.

Sean from Rollerz Only.

Enjoy


Phil Gordon


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 09:09 AM~12924347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my Baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Phil wish I wouldn't have sold the Yellow Deuce for another couple weeks,o'well maybe one day I'll be up in that Mofo :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 12:59 PM~12926791
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> My Name is Phil Gordon.
> ...



Nice pics!!! *Big ups to Sean from the Big RO!!!!*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys.. Enjoy..

Hope to see you guys on my next vacation =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The car looks way better without that model


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 02:15 PM~12926968
> *The car looks way better without that model
> *



...thats what I was just saying to myself.... she looks like she'd be better off in EazyRider...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 01:18 PM~12926992
> *...thats what I was just saying to myself....  she looks like she'd be better off in EazyRider...
> *


Yeah I totally agree :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

...I don't know.. I'd rather just see the car then half the damn models they put in the magazine anymore... Sure some are hot, but come'on.. if I wanna see T&A I'll go buy a damn hustler... When I buy a lowrider magazine, I wanna see lowriders... just my .2 cents.... :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 01:25 PM~12927055
> *...I don't know.. I'd rather just see the car then half the damn models they put in the magazine anymore...  Sure some are hot, but come'on.. if I wanna see T&A I'll go buy a damn hustler... When I buy a lowrider magazine, I wanna see lowriders...  just my .2 cents....  :angry:
> *



I love seen the cars--- and I do agree SOMETIMES the models take away from them- (like in this case for sure) but when is comes to the cover shot of LRM and the centerfolds- I like see a hott hott chic next to the car- but jus not in every pic FOR DAMN SURE....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 02:09 PM~12927444
> *I love seen the cars--- and I do agree SOMETIMES the models take away from them- (like in this case for sure)  but when is comes to the cover shot of LRM and the centerfolds- I like see a hott hott chic next to the car- but jus not in every pic FOR DAMN SURE....
> *


GOOD thing they didn't put her in the spread


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 03:09 PM~12927444
> *I love seen the cars--- and I do agree SOMETIMES the models take away from them- (like in this case for sure)  but when is comes to the cover shot of LRM and the centerfolds- I like see a hott hott chic next to the car- but jus not in every pic FOR DAMN SURE....
> *


x2 the cover and centerfold needs a bad ass chic but I agree with you guys on this one!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 05:01 PM~12928622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grills about to fall off and all!!! but we took care of that problem!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 01:13 PM~12926939
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE PICTURES, I AM SAVING THIS ONE, YES LORD :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2009, 04:01 PM~12928624
> *x2 the cover and centerfold needs a bad ass chic but I agree with you guys on this one!!!
> *


That chick reminds me of one of those sleezestacks on land of the lost to me for some reason :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 05:03 PM~12928657
> *That chick reminds me of one of those sleezestacks on land of the lost to me for some reason :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:03 PM~12928657
> *That chick reminds me of one of those sleezestacks on land of the lost to me for some reason :dunno:
> *


I LIKE HER FOR SOME REASON :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 6 2009, 04:09 PM~12928717
> *I LIKE HER FOR SOME REASON  :cheesy:
> *


She just needs a check up - from the neck up....everything else looks fine :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:09 PM~12928722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHAT THE NEW OWNER IS GONNA DO TO IT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928729
> *She just needs a check up - from the neck up....everything else looks fine :biggrin:
> *


SHES A LITTLE TO SKINNY FOR ME I LIKE MY WOMEN WITH A BIG OLE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:03 PM~12928657
> *That chick reminds me of one of those sleezestacks on land of the lost to me for some reason :dunno:
> *


I'M SORRY, BUT IF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SAID WE NEED TO SHOOT YOUR CAR WITH A MODEL, I WOULD HALF TO PASS.

BECAUSE AINT NO BITCH LAYING ON MY CAR AND TAKING A CHANCE ON SCRATCHING MY CANDY. :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 6 2009, 04:12 PM~12928745
> *SHES A LITTLE TO SKINNY FOR ME I LIKE MY WOMEN WITH A BIG OLE ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 6 2009, 06:12 PM~12928745
> *SHES A LITTLE TO SKINNY FOR ME I LIKE MY WOMEN WITH A BIG OLE ASS :biggrin:
> *


THERE IS NO TELLING WERE THAT MEAT WOUND BETWEEN HER LEGS HAVE BEEN. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12928776
> *THERE IS NO TELLING WERE THAT MEAT WOUND BETWEEN HER LEGS HAVE BEEN. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *GOODTIMESROY*, cl1965ss

So did you go hit them Calles or what?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Cipie!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 6 2009, 04:18 PM~12928806
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, GOODTIMESROY, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


nah just hit up the range and then started drinking,I think I'm getting a cold from driving that mofo su much


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:19 PM~12928828
> *nah just hit up the range and then started drinking,I think I'm getting a cold from driving that mofo su much
> *


I'd be doin the same thing if I was you!!! I'd be driving the shit out of it too :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:19 PM~12928828
> *nah just hit up the range and then started drinking,I think I'm getting a cold from driving that mofo su much
> *


YOU POOR GUY I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU HAVING DRIVE THAT CAR AROUND ON SUCH A NICE DAY. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *greenmerc77*, cl1965ss, GOODTIMESROY, plague

Sup Buddy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 04:23 PM~12928871
> *YOU POOR GUY I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU HAVING DRIVE THAT CAR AROUND ON SUCH A NICE DAY.  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 6 2009, 04:24 PM~12928884
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, cl1965ss, GOODTIMESROY, plague
> 
> ...


Whats going on Bro, I'm just trying to catch up, checking all the pics Roy is posting. i'm still looking around sean's pics......i'm going to be there for a little longer :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

*GOODTIMESROY* :wave: Mr. President


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 6 2009, 04:32 PM~12928978
> *GOODTIMESROY  :wave:  Mr. President
> *


What up Mr.Operation Officer :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12928776
> *THERE IS NO TELLING WERE THAT MEAT WOUND BETWEEN HER LEGS HAVE BEEN. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:28 PM~12928938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A OLD PICTURE :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:41 PM~12929077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD ONE JUST LIKE IT. I MISS IT. :tears:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928729
> *She just needs a check up - from the neck up....everything else looks fine :biggrin:
> *



Ill make sure her thROat is workin jus fine :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 04:12 PM~12928746
> *I'M SORRY, BUT IF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SAID WE NEED TO SHOOT YOUR CAR WITH A MODEL, I WOULD HALF TO PASS.
> 
> BECAUSE AINT NO BITCH LAYING ON MY CAR AND TAKING A CHANCE ON SCRATCHING MY CANDY.  :nono:
> *



YA-- you can jus leave that upto the transporters :biggrin: 

Hows things goin with Beto??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 06:51 PM~12929160
> *YA-- you can jus leave that upto  the transporters :biggrin:
> 
> Hows things goin with Beto??
> *


 :0 THAT AIN'T FUNNY. :cheesy: 

I JUST MADE ALL MY COPIES OF MY RECIEPTS AND DROPPED THEM OF YESTERDAY. NOW IT IS UP TO THE INSURANCE OR THE LAWYERS THERE PIC.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all I got for this weeks flashback Friday


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WELL OFF TO WORK. SEE YA BACK AROUND 1AM. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 6 2009, 05:13 PM~12929371
> *WELL OFF  TO WORK. SEE YA BACK AROUND 1AM. :wave:
> *


Later homie :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 05:11 PM~12928729
> *She just needs a check up - from the neck up....everything else looks fine :biggrin:
> *


I just think her eye brows are too light or something she looks okay to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2009, 05:51 PM~12929684
> *I just think her eye brows are too light or something she looks okay to me
> *


Maybe that's what it is  
What up Larry you gonna contribute to Flashback Friday?
anybody feel free to .....would be nice to see some old pics since it is Winter :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12929730
> *Maybe that's what it is
> What up Larry you gonna contribute to Flashback Friday?
> anybody feel free to .....would be nice to see some old pics since it is Winter :biggrin:
> *


Can't contribute today I need to put my time in so I can slip out to the bar :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12929744
> *Can't contribute today I need to put my time in so I can slip out to the bar :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, *FIRMEX*
*What up Marcos,you ready to bust out this year homie *:cheesy: *?*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics, especially the thROw backs :biggrin: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 6 2009, 05:09 PM~12931027
> *Nice Pics, especially the thROw backs :biggrin:
> *


what's up sean


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove

whats up bROthers


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 10:14 PM~12931071
> *3 Members: SWIPH, CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> whats up bROthers
> *


WHATS UP ADAM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey CJ,who's your friend?








 :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


this is a bad ass bike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I need some rims like these again to set off the bucket


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 09:39 PM~12931307
> *I think I need some rims like these again to set off the bucket
> 
> 
> ...


tHOSE WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's Rich?????????????????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 6 2009, 09:46 PM~12931365
> *tHOSE WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD
> *


Yeah they would,just hard to give up D's for Chi's
What up Justin how's everybody doing?
I wish I could make it to AZ this year but I been Unemployed for awhile Cuz.
Tell everyone I said Hi and if you're comin to Denver this year you better be staying here Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

We are doing good , i am 90percent sure i will be in denver . I just sold my blazer and with that cash i picked up a pro hopper setup for the el camino :biggrin: . I am going to debut the el camino at the san bernindino show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 6 2009, 09:51 PM~12931401
> *We are doing good , i am 90percent sure i will be in denver . I just sold my blazer and with that cash i picked up a pro hopper setup for the el camino  :biggrin: . I am going to debut the el camino at the san bernindino show
> *


That's Good ....you going undercarriaged out,or later on?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Roy.. when you come down the Pueblo in the trey, let me know.. wanna take some pics for a model I'm thinking about doing... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

The wife just told me next january and feb. I can chrome the full undercarriage :biggrin: She Is SO NICE :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 09:57 PM~12931456
> *Hey Roy.. when you come down the Pueblo in the trey, let me know.. wanna take some pics for a model I'm thinking about doing...  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool homie I was just there like a week and a half ago but yeah no prob dog just PM me your #
My ride aint all show(yet) but I definately get around in that Mofo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12931461
> *The wife just told me next january and feb. I can chrome the full undercarriage  :biggrin: She Is SO NICE  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Gotta love the wifes
Plus reppin those Palm Trees you gotta bring that shit right  :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you talk to any of the other Cousins?
How they doing?
Got any #'s?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:00 PM~12931488
> *That's cool homie I was just there like a week and a half ago but yeah no prob dog just PM me your #
> My ride aint all show(yet) but I definately get around in that Mofo :biggrin:
> *



thats the good thing about model kits.. you can do what you want with them before you do the real thing.. good way to play around with color schemes and mockups before you go balls out on your ride and not be happy with the end product. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 10:04 PM~12931540
> *thats the good thing about model kits.. you can do what you want with them before you do the real thing..  good way to play around with color schemes and mockups before you go balls out on your ride and not be happy with the end product.  :biggrin:
> *


Do I get the option of buying the model? :biggrin: 
and are you gonna go a similar Gold/Chrome color scheme? :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:02 PM~12931512
> *:biggrin:
> Gotta love the wifes
> Plus reppin those Palm Trees you gotta bring that shit right   :thumbsup:
> *


I CANT wait to get my Palm Trees !! car is not that far away from being done my PREZ is painting it for me in about a month and Todd and I will do the juice install at our shop real soon here


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:03 PM~12931529
> *you talk to any of the other Cousins?
> How they doing?
> Got any #'s?
> *


I dont talk to any "FAMILY " other than you really i might talk to your brother once a year if that


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:05 PM~12931556
> *Do I get the option of buying the model? :biggrin:
> and are you gonna go a similar Gold/Chrome color scheme? :0
> *


Once I get it done to my liking you can have it, it'll just sit on my entertainment center like the others I got. I could do gold and chrome, the gold won't be all that (since it'd be foil over the plastic plating). Was thinkin' bout doing a certain '65 Impala convert.. but... I don't have a kit for it. Oh well one model at a time. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 09:39 PM~12931307
> *I think I need some rims like these again to set off the bucket
> 
> 
> ...


PLEEEEEEEEEEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOONT
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT ROy. :nosad: 


not unless you have GOLD ENGRAVING SHOWIN THROUGH ON THE DISH- AND ALOT OF IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 10:14 PM~12931656
> *Once I get it done to my liking you can have it, it'll just sit on my entertainment center like the others I got.  I could do gold and chrome, the gold won't be all that (since it'd be foil over the plastic plating).  Was thinkin' bout doing a certain '65 Impala convert.. but... I don't have a kit for it.  Oh well one model at a time.  :biggrin:
> *


THey make 65 kits-- it aint hard to get rid of the ROof :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 6 2009, 11:30 PM~12931808
> *THey make 65 kits--  it aint hard to get rid of the ROof :biggrin:
> *


they have a convert '65 too... we'll see.. ebay here I come.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 10:56 PM~12932023
> *they have a convert '65 too... we'll see.. ebay here I come.. :biggrin:
> *



Jus make sure if you make a model of it you fix the whitewall pROblem :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 6 2009, 10:56 PM~12932023
> *they have a convert '65 too... we'll see.. ebay here I come.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT Whutz Good CO??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2009, 05:14 AM~12933158
> *TTT Whutz Good CO???  :biggrin:
> *



what up fes


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 07:27 AM~12933287
> *what up fes
> *


chillin' on no sleep!!! you know how it is!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 07:27 AM~12933287
> *what up fes
> *


whutz up with you??? :biggrin: did Chapo's ass ever call you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2009, 10:25 AM~12933792
> *whutz up with you???  :biggrin: did Chapo's ass ever call you?
> *



nope, im just chillen! are you out workin on the car today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://lawrence.craigslist.org/cto/1015970725.html


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 7 2009, 12:30 AM~12932236
> *Jus make sure if you make a model of it you fix the whitewall pROblem :biggrin:
> *


add some thick gangsta white walls?! ...naw I know what your saying no 2" whites. I gotta ya.




> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2009, 12:55 AM~12932389
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



We'll see... we'll see... expect I'd do a different layout of your trunk... looks like your hiding that chrome in there..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 10:47 AM~12933946
> *nope, im just chillen! are you out workin on the car today
> *


Nah im goin' to work but tomorrow for sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12930279
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, FIRMEX
> What up Marcos,you ready to bust out this year homie :cheesy: ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whaddup!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12938407
> *Whaddup!!!
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

aint much happing tonite in lil


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 7 2009, 11:04 PM~12938519
> *aint much happing tonite in lil
> *



aint nothin happening anywhere


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 06:05 PM~12938527
> *aint nothin happening anywhere
> *


aint that the truth i'am stuck here at work for the next hour half or so


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 10:59 PM~12938475
> *whats up bROther
> *



Chillen bRO...you aint out partyin tonight??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2009, 11:17 PM~12938642
> *Chillen bRO...you aint out partyin tonight??
> *



leaving now :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2009, 11:19 PM~12938653
> *leaving now :biggrin:
> *



Cool...have fun and be safe homie...


I'm stuck at home


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam everyone gettin fucked up now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ME <------------------ :barf: :barf: :barf: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2009, 06:45 PM~12938876
> *ME <------------------ :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


already doing that sean


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2009, 11:45 PM~12938876
> *ME <------------------ :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


What you mean...you so drunk you puking?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2009, 06:49 PM~12938915
> *What you mean...you so drunk you puking?
> *


it's not even 12am yet and he's puking it guts out now
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 7 2009, 11:51 PM~12938928
> *it's not even 12am yet and he's puking it guts out now
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thats what I'm saying...that why I asked. Damn Sean you gotta learn to pace yourself.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2009, 11:45 PM~12938876
> *ME <------------------ :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



hope you feel better buddy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2009, 02:57 AM~12940064
> *Good Morning Colorado Ryders!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good morning Izzy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2009, 10:49 PM~12938915
> *What you mean...you so drunk you puking?
> *


*Nah, I'm so sick, I'm puking  *


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 8 2009, 11:59 AM~12941304
> *Nah, I'm so sick, I'm puking
> *



I woke up looked at how cloudy it was and started to feel sick myself... shitty ass weather...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 8 2009, 11:59 AM~12941304
> *Nah, I'm so sick, I'm puking
> *



Oh...I was finna say. You a lightweight. :biggrin: 


I just got over a mean ass cold too. Worse sore throat I've ever had, thought it was strep but it wasn't. I wasn't puking tho.

Hope you feel better man...


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 18 2008, 11:40 PM~11641856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey cip did you ever get that interior for the monte sorry i couldnt do it for you i wanna get some practice before i work on peoples cars


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 AM~12941304
> *Nah, I'm so sick, I'm puking
> *


it sucks being sick homie hope you get better soon


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 8 2009, 09:29 AM~12940867
> *Good morning Izzy.
> *



Wuz up Homie!!!! What you gettin into today??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whuz crackin CO...dead up in here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a peek at my rear wheel


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2009, 06:40 PM~12943699
> *a peek at my rear wheel
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good...what did that start off as again?


I'm gonna have a harley for sale this spring if you know anyone interested, just needs paint and re-chrome on a few parts. 96 cubic inch EVO motor


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 8 2009, 06:48 PM~12943776
> *Lookin good...what did that start off as again?
> I'm gonna have a harley for sale this spring if you know anyone interested, just needs paint and re-chrome on a few parts.  96 cubic inch EVO motor
> *


It was a 1980 yamaha xs650 post pics and price of the harley when you get ready to sell


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2009, 06:52 PM~12943819
> *It was a 1980 yamaha xs650 post pics and price of the harley when you get ready to sell
> *



Nice....

I will. It belonged to my father in law before he passed away...he had it looking real nice but thought he heard a ticking in the engine so he had to pull it all apart again. So while he had it apart, it needed a new frame, then a new rear fender, then this and that....in other words, this is the shit he told his wife so he can build a whole new bike...

:rofl:


Sad thing is he got Dementia, which is like Alzheimers and couldn't put it back together again.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2009, 05:42 PM~12943264
> *Wuz up Homie!!!! What you gettin into today??
> *


Just chilled today.Resting up for the work week.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

joe blow!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 8 2009, 06:57 PM~12943878
> *Nice....
> 
> I will. It belonged to my father in law before he passed away...he had it looking real nice but thought he heard a ticking in the engine so he had to pull it all apart again. So while he had it apart, it needed a new frame, then a new rear fender, then this and that....in other words, this is the shit he told his wife so he can build a whole new bike...
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *HUSTLER94

What's good bROther!*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 8 2009, 11:05 PM~12947624
> *AllHustle NoLove, HUSTLER94
> 
> What's good bROther!
> *


just here bRO.. Congrats on the LRM spread!! Also nice behind the scene pics..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2009, 12:15 AM~12948271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- is that the panty dROpper in the bac gROnd-- and the Navgator :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 9 2009, 12:41 AM~12948402
> *DAMN- is that the panty dROpper in the bac gROnd-- and the Navigator :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 8 2009, 11:17 PM~12947747
> *just here bRO.. Congrats on the LRM spread!!  Also nice behind the scene pics..
> *


*Thanks bROther!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 05:58 AM~12948829
> *Thanks bROther!
> *


feeling better Sean?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2009, 05:38 AM~12948886
> *feeling better Sean?
> *


*Not really. Can't you tell by the last 2 posts, I was up sick all night  I can't shake this shit :angry: *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2009, 03:20 PM~12952406
> *Whutz Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *




what up fes


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whuz poppin COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 11:21 AM~12950344
> *Not really. Can't you tell by the last 2 posts, I was up sick all night  I can't shake this shit :angry:
> *


bummer homie I hope you get to feeling better throwing up and all that shit sux


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2009, 03:37 PM~12953080
> *bummer homie I hope you get to feeling better throwing up and all that shit sux
> *


*Here you go homie, leaving Friday returning Monday. Leaving on Saturday is the same price...........

Depart Arrive Flight # and Details 
12:06 PM 27 Feb 2009
Colorado Springs, CO 1:55 PM 27 Feb 2009 
Phoenix, AZ Flight: 2790 

Return Arrive Flight # and Details 
9:45 AM 02 Mar 2009
Phoenix, AZ 11:29 AM 02 Mar 2009 
Colorado Springs, CO Flight: 2920 

Total Per Passenger $167.70 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*here is the hotel information for the Phoenix Show... if they tell you there are no room just call from 8 am to 5pm 602-484-9009 ext 100 Shauna Sheline, she will make room for us. hit me up if there are any problems...
Group Name: RollerZ Only

Arrival: 2/27/08

Depart: 3/2/08

Rate: $99.00

Rate Code: RZO

Reservation Contact: Sales Department 602-484-9009 ext 100
here is the address for map quest.
Holiday Inn Phoenix West

1500 N 51st Avenue Phoenix AZ 85043
Rollerz Only Glendale Az.........3 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2009, 05:37 PM~12954046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I miss that car  




:biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

KEV IN VEGAS!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 07:42 PM~12954765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TWINZ


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

what up 719ers :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 9 2009, 07:54 PM~12954922
> *TWINZ
> *


IN CLOWN SUITS!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 9 2009, 08:14 PM~12955164
> *what up 719ers  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP!, 505 BROTHER!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 9 2009, 08:14 PM~12955164
> *what up 719ers  :biggrin:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 06:43 PM~12954780
> *KEV IN VEGAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


*I can't believe you ******* did that to him, watch when he gost postal on you guys :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ROllerz!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 08:26 PM~12955946
> *I can't believe you ******* did that to him, watch when he gost postal on you guys :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


**goes*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 08:27 PM~12955952
> *What up ROllerz!
> *


*Q~vo le Primo*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:28 PM~12955969
> *Q~vo le Primo
> *



just chillen and you? You feelin better?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, *kikiaso805*, RO4LIFE 719

*Long time no see GOOD TIMER*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 08:28 PM~12955975
> *just chillen and you? You feelin better?
> *


*Nope, just stepped out the shitter 3 mins ago  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 9 2009, 07:20 PM~12955212
> *IN CLOWN SUITS!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Watch when we fuck ur bowl cut up next meeting foo..........*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:29 PM~12955989
> *Nope, just stepped out the shitter 3 mins ago
> *



Shitty! Literally :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2009, 07:47 PM~12955497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that Julio back there? :cheesy: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

I can buy them built, or I can build them myself, either way I'm still the King of Colorado

I like that sig pRimO. Clownin the haters!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:26 PM~12955946
> *I can't believe you ******* did that to him, watch when he gost postal on you guys :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO 3 MEXICANS VERSE 1 WHITE GUY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:30 PM~12956003
> *Watch when we fuck ur bowl cut up next meeting foo..........
> *


CANT BE ANY WORSE THAN IT ALREADY IS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:46 PM~12956182
> *CANT BE ANY WORSE THAN IT ALREADY IS
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP AND HIS COUSINS ON LUNCH BREAK!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 08:36 PM~12956070
> *I can buy them built, or I can build them myself, either way I'm still the King of Colorado
> 
> I like that sig pRimO. Clownin the haters!
> *


*I don't have too many haters primo. Most people know I've been in the game a long time, longer than most on this topic. I have nothing but love and respect for everyone.........................that shows the same to me  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956230
> *CIP AND HIS COUSINS ON LUNCH BREAK!
> 
> 
> ...


*Cip Chuck and Ralph :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:50 PM~12956248
> *Cip Chuck and Ralph :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HERES KEV AND CHUCK ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:52 PM~12956278
> *HERES KEV AND CHUCK ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO!
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks more like wedo and swiph :0 *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:53 PM~12956291
> *Looks more like wedo and swiph :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:53 PM~12956291
> *Looks more like wedo and swiph :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats so fucced up pRimO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

My pRimO in the 80's


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHO? MIKE JONES 
WHO? MIKE JONES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 08:56 PM~12956334
> *My pRimO in the 80's
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS SNAKE AROUND TOWN??


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 08:29 PM~12955976
> *AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, kikiaso805, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> Long time no see GOOD TIMER
> *


I know right? Been outta the loop waiting for freda to have the baby  ...hey homie chug a pisto to get rid of that stomach flu shit


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956230
> *CIP AND HIS COUSINS ON LUNCH BREAK!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 08:50 PM~12956248
> *Cip Chuck and Ralph :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


so who's the 3rd guy because I was taking it that Cipie was standing behind the 12 pack :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus crackin roy roy??when u going cruising again foo...let a mofo know next time...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:57 PM~12956356
> *HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS SNAKE AROUND TOWN??
> 
> 
> ...


*He text me the other day....he's around  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 9 2009, 09:12 PM~12956507
> *I know right? Been outta the loop waiting for freda to have the baby  ...hey homie chug a pisto to get rid of that stomach flu shit
> *


*You a family man now huh Carnal, all married and shit. Congrats on the baby just in case I don't talk to you for a while.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 9 2009, 09:15 PM~12956537
> *so who's the 3rd guy because I was taking it that Cipie was standing behind the 12 pack :0
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA, this is by far the best clowning you have ever done OT Chris :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I like this shit...........YOU ONLY KNOW WHAT YOU SEE..


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12956632
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, this is by far the best clowning you have ever done OT Chris :biggrin:
> *


how you doing homie feeling any better?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 9 2009, 09:24 PM~12956652
> *how you doing homie feeling any better?
> *


*Lil bit homie, but my stomach is still f'd up :angry: ....and I have to drive to Durango tomorROw with my boss  He's in for the longest trip of his life....we gonna have to pull over in every town....shit I'm even gonna take a ROll of TP just in case, haha :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, bighomie68, *300MAG*, painloc21

*Lieing ass ******!!!!BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:28 PM~12956708
> *AllHustle NoLove, bighomie68, 300MAG, painloc21
> 
> Lieing ass ******!!!!BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


*OK I take that back  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 09:27 PM~12956690
> *Lil bit homie, but my stomach is still f'd up :angry: ....and I have to drive to Durango tomorROw with my boss  He's in for the longest trip of his life....we gonna have to pull over in every town....shit I'm even gonna take a ROll of TP just in case, haha :biggrin:
> *


that sucks but I been in the same position as you but I took baby wipes for the just in case being that I had little kids at the time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good bighomie68, welcome to the Colorado Topic.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 9 2009, 09:29 PM~12956721
> *that sucks but I been in the same position as you but I took baby wipes for the just in case being that I had little kids at the time
> *


*That's an even better idea  :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 10:27 PM~12956690
> *Lil bit homie, but my stomach is still f'd up :angry: ....and I have to drive to Durango tomorROw with my boss  He's in for the longest trip of his life....we gonna have to pull over in every town....shit I'm even gonna take a ROll of TP just in case, haha :biggrin:
> *



Hey pRimO you remember getting those potato logs from chiccen and cone on the way home from school and you would steal TP fROm the school bathROom and shit in the ally half way home :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 10:31 PM~12956759
> *Hey pRimO you remember getting those potato logs from chiccen and cone on the way home from school and you would steal TP fROm the school bathROom and shit in the ally half way home  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 9 2009, 09:31 PM~12956759
> *Hey pRimO you remember getting those potato logs from chiccen and cone on the way home from school and you would steal TP fROm the school bathROom and shit in the ally half way home  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I just fell off my chair laughing....BWAHAHAHAHA, you remember some f'd up shit......but that shit is funny :biggrin: Chiccen n cone would wreck my stomach in a matter of 10 minutes. I remember using leaves one time :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12956813
> *I just fell off my chair laughing....BWAHAHAHAHA, you remember some f'd up shit......but that shit is funny :biggrin:  Chiccen n cone would wreck my stomach in a matter of 10 minutes. I remember using leaves one time :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



only ReasOn i remember that shit is cause you made me be your look out! :barf:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12956813
> *I just fell off my chair laughing....BWAHAHAHAHA, you remember some f'd up shit......but that shit is funny :biggrin:  Chiccen n cone would wreck my stomach in a matter of 10 minutes. I remember using leaves one time :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 ASK RALPH ABOUT THE CAR WASH ON NORTHERN


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I DIDNT KNO CHUCK BECAME A WRESTLER HES KNOWN AS VADER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 9 2009, 09:16 PM~12956550
> *wus crackin roy roy??when u going cruising again foo...let a mofo know next time...
> *


I tried to call you on the last cruise....I'll make sure I hit you up on the next run


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG+Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some straight FUNNY shit right there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 07:43 PM~12954780
> *KEV IN VEGAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956230
> *CIP AND HIS COUSINS ON LUNCH BREAK!
> 
> 
> ...


Cip isnt MOJO... he indian... (indian DOT, not feather) he's just adopted.. his favorite dish is anything with curry in it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:44 PM~12956167
> *THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO 3 MEXICANS VERSE 1 WHITE GUY
> *


IM NEXT---so lets place bets-
Ill have all 3 of you butt naked wrappin each other up all together  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956230
> *CIP AND HIS COUSINS ON LUNCH BREAK!
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this pic doesnt get out of our coloRadO topic- Chuc will be mad that 3 of his workers got picced up by La Migra :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12958826
> *IM NEXT---so  lets place bets-
> Ill have all 3 of you butt naked wrappin each other up all together
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU WISHED ***** YOU ARE NEXT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2009, 08:53 PM~12956291
> *Looks more like wedo and swiph :0
> *



This is an easy dispute-- 
IVE NEVER SMOKED OR HELD A CIGARETTE IN MY LIFE  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 11:33 PM~12958851
> *YOU WISHED ***** YOU ARE NEXT
> *



YOU BETTER SUPRISE ME and make sure my arms arent able to move fROm that point on--- or I can gurantee you will feel like a hostage at US BANK :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Any one looking for a ricer? :biggrin: Must sell!

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1028568585.html*


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

whats up colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 06:43 PM~12954780
> *KEV IN VEGAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2009, 08:47 PM~12955497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kaddyman, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
what up cip??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 PM~12962605
> *:thumbsup:
> *



THat sic ass dually was for sale on Denver craiglsist a while bac--- I would have loved to have snatched it up and layed it out.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 10 2009, 01:06 PM~12962619
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kaddyman, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
> what up cip??
> *


What up homie!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 01:07 PM~12962625
> *THat sic ass dually was for sale on Denver craiglsist a while bac--- I would have loved to have snatched it up and layed it out.
> *


thats what i want to do to mine......... 22 in semi wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> thats what i want to do to mine......... 22 in semi wheels :thumbsup:
> [/quote


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12962649
> *thats what i want to do to mine......... 22 in semi wheels :thumbsup:
> *



http://www.tnwheelandtire.com/


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 07:42 PM~12954765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER PIC OF SEAN AND J


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 10 2009, 01:30 PM~12963338
> *ANOTHER PIC OF SEAN AND J
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 01:07 PM~12962625
> *THat sic ass dually was for sale on Denver craiglsist a while bac--- I would have loved to have snatched it up and layed it out.
> *


I can't remember the topic but somewhere in here there is a regular cab dually with semi wheels damn that thing looks gangster It's a chevy just like that orange one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

actually it's newer than that orange one at least a 03


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2009, 02:27 PM~12963904
> *I can't remember the topic but somewhere in here there is a regular cab dually with semi wheels damn that thing looks gangster It's a chevy just like that orange one
> *


Theres alot of duallies with the semis on em-- 
heres the topic you pRObably saw that truc you are talkin bout in

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...04710&hl=dually


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Whut Up City Wide!!! You guys getting deep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 10 2009, 02:36 PM~12963983
> *Whut Up CO!!! Whut Up City Wide!!! You guys getting deep!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

whats good pRimO!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 9 2009, 07:42 PM~12954765
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That is seriously TWO of the biggest CHEETOS I have ever seen....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up COLORADO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 06:04 PM~12965296
> *whats up COLORADO
> *


whats up COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 10 2009, 06:05 PM~12965300
> *whats up COLORADO
> *



WHATS UP MANNY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, THUGG PASSION 2

What up ROllerz!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 06:14 PM~12965365
> *painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, THUGG PASSION 2
> 
> What up ROllerz!
> *


What up bROther


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 10 2009, 06:14 PM~12965370
> *What up bROther
> *



chillen. Just obsessing over this ride :biggrin: It seems like i spend at least 12 hours a day thinking about what im going to do to it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 06:14 PM~12965365
> *painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, THUGG PASSION 2
> 
> What up ROllerz!
> *



WHAT UP WEDO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 06:16 PM~12965382
> *WHAT UP WEDO
> *


Chillem and you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 06:15 PM~12965379
> *chillen. Just obsessing over this ride :biggrin:  It seems like i spend at least 12 hours a day thinking about what im going to do to it.
> *


Thats good motivation!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 10 2009, 06:18 PM~12965400
> *Thats good motivation!!!
> *



Some call it motivation, some call it obsession, i call it getting shit done  How you doin Cip?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 06:16 PM~12965388
> *Chillem and you?
> *



JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK, WHAT DO YOU GOT GOIN ON


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 06:21 PM~12965427
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK, WHAT DO YOU GOT GOIN ON
> *



Just plannin this outta town trip. Im going to Oaklahoma to picc up some seats for the bomb. Then its bacc ta the grind tryin ta get this frame wrapped up.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:24 PM~12965444
> *Just plannin this outta town trip. Im going to Oaklahoma to picc up some seats for the bomb. Then its bacc ta the grind tryin ta get this frame wrapped up.
> *


WHAT SEATS ARE YOU GOIN TO GET??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719

ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























and a fed pRObably :angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up COLO*O*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:27 PM~12965468
> *WHAT SEATS ARE YOU GOIN TO GET??
> *



Swiph whats good bROther. you been MIA for a few days. i got a couple of choices, a set out of a 98 linc town car, a seat out of a 01 caddy, or a seat out of a Lexus but i dont know the year. All i know is that im getting a ridiculas price on any set i picc. Whats good wit you mang. Any news on the frame swap?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:28 PM~12965483
> *
> and a fed pRObably :angry:
> 
> *



:rofl:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

heres the set out the Linc









Heres the set out of the caddy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:30 PM~12965493
> *Swiph whats good bROther. you been MIA for a few days. i got a couple of choices, a set out of a 98 linc town car, a seat out of a 01 caddy, or a seat out of a Lexus but i dont know the year. All i know is that im getting a ridiculas price on any set i picc. Whats good wit you mang. Any news on the frame swap?
> *



LINCOLN SEAT WILL BE TIGHT- if they are out of a towncar and NOT AN LS-- caddy seats if they arent out of a CTS or catera-- need a big car- with low bac and wide. Lexus seats will be to sporty and tall..

Frame swap- a homie is suppose to have me the rest of the measurements I need by later tonight-- so we shoudl have some news then..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:36 PM~12965551
> *LINCOLN SEAT WILL BE TIGHT- if they are out of a towncar and NOT AN LS-- caddy seats if they arent out of a CTS or catera-- need a big car- with low bac and wide. Lexus seats will be to sporty and tall..
> 
> Frame swap-  a homie is suppose to have me the rest of the measurements I need by later tonight-- so we shoudl have some news then..
> *



Cool. This bomb is gonna be hurrtin em bROther. im telling you :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

jus gotta rewrap em and get rid of the head rest


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Lincoln seats looks pretty clean


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12965564
> *jus gotta rewrap em and get rid of the head rest
> *



ALL SEATS LOOK GOOD CHOPPED :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:27 PM~12965468
> *WHAT SEATS ARE YOU GOIN TO GET??
> *



THATS A LONG WAY FOR SOME SEATS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:37 PM~12965561
> *Cool. This bomb is gonna be hurrtin em bROther. im telling you :cheesy:
> *


YUP-- jus gotta get the game plan on point and stic to it  
:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12965564
> *jus gotta rewrap em and get rid of the head rest
> *



outta those two i posted what ones you like better? And i know you finna hate this but im still puttin monitors in the headrests :uh: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 05:39 PM~12965584
> *ALL SEATS LOOK GOOD CHOPPED :biggrin:
> *


YA-- thats on point right there


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 06:40 PM~12965594
> *THATS A LONG WAY FOR SOME SEATS
> *



Yeah but for the price. its still cheaper then gettin any in town.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:42 PM~12965613
> *YA-- thats on point right there
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:41 PM~12965607
> *outta those two i posted what ones you like better? And i know you finna hate this but im still puttin monitors in the headrests :uh:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


WITH HEADREST - NEITHER ONE TALL SEATS ARE GONNA LOOK GAY AS FUC IN THAT BOMB-- IM TELLIN YOU DAWG-- it is gonna take away fROm you interior. If you want monitors so bad in the seats--put em in the bac of the seat IF ANYTHING


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:43 PM~12965627
> *Yeah but for the price. its still cheaper then gettin any in town.
> *


IT AINT CHEAPER THAN UPSn them bitches. hell put em in a box on a greyhound-- thats the cheapest :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:44 PM~12965636
> *WITH HEADREST - NEITHER ONE  TALL SEATS ARE GONNA LOOK GAY AS FUC IN THAT BOMB-- IM TELLIN YOU DAWG-- it is gonna take away fROm you interior.  If you want monitors so bad in the seats--put em in the bac of the seat IF ANYTHING
> *



COME ON WEDO TV'S DONT BELONG IN A BOMB :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:44 PM~12965636
> *WITH HEADREST - NEITHER ONE  TALL SEATS ARE GONNA LOOK GAY AS FUC IN THAT BOMB-- IM TELLIN YOU DAWG-- it is gonna take away fROm you interior.  If you want monitors so bad in the seats--put em in the bac of the seat IF ANYTHING
> *



But dont you think that with the rounded roof that a drop down monitor would look just as gay? Im open to options but i gotta have some video in the bacc for my kids.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 06:47 PM~12965664
> *COME ON WEDO TV'S DONT BELONG IN A BOMB :uh:
> *



shit now its 2 to 1. yall are swaying me a lil bit :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

pRimO what do you think?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 06:50 PM~12965695
> *shit now its 2 to 1. yall are swaying me a lil bit :roflmao:
> *



By the time its gets to that point you might change your mind a thousand times.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I'm pullin rank and I don't mean to embarass you Wedo, but not bomb with tv's in it will have an RO plaque.........at least in my chapter.  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 06:51 PM~12965702
> *By the time its gets to that point you might change your mind a thousand times.
> *



YEA THE BUILDER IS A SLACKER :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:49 PM~12965684
> *But dont you think that with the rounded roof that a drop down monitor would look just as gay? Im open to options but i gotta have some video in the bacc for my kids.
> *


THE DROP DOWN WILL LOOK GAY TO--- but hey- the pRezO is in here now- let him speak- I gotta head to Basketball practice :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 06:52 PM~12965712
> *THE DROP DOWN WILL LOOK GAY TO--- but hey- the pRezO is in here now- let him speak- I gotta head to Basketball practice :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 05:52 PM~12965711
> *YEA THE BUILDER IS A SLACKER :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 06:52 PM~12965710
> *I'm pullin rank and I don't mean to embarass you Wedo, but not bomb with tv's in it will have an RO plaque.........at least in my chapter.
> *



Well then there you have it. No tv's, but when im ridden down the highway swearvin cause im smaccin them boys up for gettin on my nerves imma be yellin " you got your uncle Sean to thank for this" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*, SWIPH, painloc21

CALL ME WHEN YOU GET MY PIC I SENT


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

So let me verify you are saying no tvs at all? like the visor monitors i was gonna put in them shits is gone right? and what about the double din 7" touchscreen i was gonna use for the head unit? I HAVE to make this plaquable or whats the point.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, painloc21


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 05:57 PM~12965772
> *So let me verify you are saying no tvs at all? like the visor monitors i was gonna put in them shits is gone right? and what about the double din 7" touchscreen i was gonna use for the head unit? I HAVE to make this plaquable or whats the point.
> *


*How many TV's did you see in my rag?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Wedo, I know your green in the lowrider game, but to put it all in a nut shell here you go..................old school and new school don't mix MOST times. You are building a CLASSIC, so keep it classic.  

And F.Y.I. them seats are gay too. Do your homeowrk and leg work and find some OG bomb seats and thROw an interior kit on it  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 06:04 PM~12965826
> *How many TV's did you see in my rag?
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2009, 06:07 PM~12965845
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 06:06 PM~12965839
> *Wedo, I know your green in the lowrider game, but to put it all in a nut shell here you go..................old school and new school don't mix MOST times. You are building a CLASSIC, so keep it classic.
> 
> And F.Y.I. them seats are gay too. Do your homeowrk and leg work and find some OG bomb seats and thROw an interior kit on it
> *


x10000


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2009, 06:08 PM~12965858
> *x10000
> *


*Feel free to add anything I missed Paul  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on fellas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Or any one else.............Don't get me wROng I'm not trying to tell any one how to build their ride..........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 03:32 PM~12963951
> *Theres alot of duallies with the semis on em--
> heres the topic you pRObably saw that truc you are talkin bout in
> 
> ...


yeah but this regular cab one stood out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12965897
> *Or any one else.............Don't get me wROng I'm not trying to tell any one how to build their ride..........
> *



I would agree...thats why I'm gonna put 10 tvs and some 30s on my rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12965897
> *Or any one else.............Don't get me wROng I'm not trying to tell any one how to build their ride..........
> *


I'd say the builder needs to decide because in the end he or she has to live with the car so do what you want


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ok well then i will start looking for an OG front bench for the ride and i already have the bacc bench. I will make sure no tv's in the ride.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


BUDDY YOU NEED SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:14 PM~12965913
> *I'd say the builder needs to decide because in the end he or she has to live with the car so do what you want
> *



My whole point in building this ride was to get in my pRimOs car club and fly a plaque. I have no problem doin it a certain way. actually in the end it saves me money on buyin a bunch of shit that i dont need. I thought an old school bomb with a new school luxury interior would be the shit. I have never seen it done before. But thats why i was trying to call you pRimO so that i dident go braggin online about what i was gonna do and feel like an ass when i find out its the wROng thing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 07:21 PM~12965971
> *My whole point in building this ride was to get in my pRimOs car club and fly a plaque. I have no problem doin it a certain way. actually in the end it saves me money on buyin a bunch of shit that i dont need. I thought an old school bomb with a new school luxury interior would be the shit. I have never seen it done before. But thats why i was trying to call you pRimO so that i dident go braggin online about what i was gonna do and feel like an ass when i find out its the wROng thing.
> *


Thats cool


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

I JUST FOUND THIS PICTURE OF CIP FROM HIS MIDDLE SCHOOL DAYS!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 08:58 PM~12966920
> *I JUST FOUND THIS PICTURE OF CIP FROM HIS MIDDLE SCHOOL DAYS!!
> 
> 
> ...


J, that was fuckin stupid!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 10 2009, 09:27 PM~12967240
> *J, that was fuckin stupid!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SIKSIX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21



Whaddup ROLLERZ


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 09:38 PM~12967363
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SIKSIX, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21
> Whaddup ROLLERZ
> *


WHATS GOOD CHRIS


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up yall


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:40 PM~12967391
> *WHATS GOOD CHRIS
> *



Was listening to the Nugs game on nba.com since I'm in FAITH, SOUTH DAKOTA and the game wasn't on TV here.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 09:44 PM~12967446
> *Was listening to the Nugs game on nba.com since I'm in FAITH, SOUTH DAKOTA and the game wasn't on TV here.
> *


THATS COOL ARE THEY WINNING ?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up Swiph. I already found a front bench seat. are the origional mounts still their or were they moved when they put the buccetts in?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up Swiph. I already found a front bench seat. are the origional mounts still their or were they moved when they put the buccetts in?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 09:53 PM~12967510
> *what up Swiph. I already found a front bench seat. are the origional mounts still their or were they moved when they put the buccetts in?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Its over they won 99-82


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12967517
> *:thumbsup:
> *



I work quicc homie :biggrin: when someone tells me to get on it im on it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 09:55 PM~12967531
> *Its over they won 99-82
> *


SWEET! HOW LONG ARE YOU THERE FOR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2009, 09:55 PM~12967533
> *I work quicc homie :biggrin:  when someone tells me to get on it im on it
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HEY RAY FINKLE BRING ME SOME BLANK CDs


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:59 PM~12967590
> *SWEET! HOW LONG ARE YOU THERE FOR
> *



Come home on thursday....back for a week then off to Cali the last week of Feb


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:00 PM~12967623
> *HEY RAY FINKLE BRING ME SOME BLANK CDs
> *


 :roflmao: did u need the compressor


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:04 PM~12967702
> *:roflmao: did u need the compressor
> *


YEAH HAVE YOU ASKED YOUR DAD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:04 PM~12967687
> *Come home on thursday....back for a week then off to Cali the last week of Feb
> *


THATS COOL WHY ARE YOU TRAVELING SO MUCH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:05 PM~12967719
> *YEAH HAVE YOU ASKED YOUR DAD
> *



YOUR GRANDPA SAID IT WAS OK LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:06 PM~12967735
> *THATS COOL WHY ARE YOU TRAVELING SO MUCH
> *



Just part of the yob...I have some control tho. Its a catch 22 tho. I like travelling cuz I hate being in the office, but I hate travelling cuz I miss the Wifey and the Little one


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

As of Tuesday, February 10th, 2009, the small powersports industry has all but been shut down. This affects not only dealers and new units but individuals all across the U.S. New and used units as well as parts avilability for every used unit in the nation has been called under question. This issue is far reaching not only financially but also concerning safety. With the suspension of proper sized ATV's and motorcycles suspended, young riders will be tempted to use improperly sized and built machines which could (but Lord willing won't) lead to severe injuries.


There is a waiver now setting before the Consumer Product Safety Commission in Washington DC, but has not been acted upon as of yet. We need every available rider, Mother, Father, Grandmother, Grandfather, Aunt, Uncle and any relative, friend neighbor, business or personal contact or any person who is a legal us citizen to get involved. They need to access this website, read the sample letter, type in their name and addresss then click the "send a letter on my behalf" icon below it. This will generate correspondence to all the committee members in Washington that are on the committee that oversee the commission that could act upon this. The commission members as well as my office will also receive copies of the letters set so we can be the most effective voice we that we can. The sport as well as the industry is in turmoil and time is short.
The future of small powersports is at risk! PLEASE ACT NOW!!



SEND A LETTER TO THE U.S.
CONGRESS

Please go to www. tomself. com .. 
to sign letter to congress - we have to stop this!!

50'S ARE NOW ILLEGAL :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:13 PM~12967870
> *As of Tuesday, February 10th, 2009, the small powersports industry has all but been shut down. This affects not only dealers and new units but individuals all across the U.S. New and used units as well as parts avilability for every used unit in the nation has been called under question. This issue is far reaching not only financially but also concerning safety. With the suspension of proper sized ATV's and motorcycles suspended, young riders will be tempted to use improperly sized and built machines which could (but Lord willing won't) lead to severe injuries.
> There is a waiver now setting before the Consumer Product Safety Commission in Washington DC, but has not been acted upon as of yet. We need every available rider, Mother, Father, Grandmother, Grandfather, Aunt, Uncle and any relative, friend neighbor, business or personal contact or any person who is a legal us citizen to get involved. They need to access this website, read the sample letter, type in their name and addresss then click the "send a letter on my behalf" icon below it. This will generate correspondence to all the committee members in Washington that are on the committee that oversee the commission that could act upon this. The commission members as well as my office will also receive copies of the letters set so we can be the most effective voice we that we can. The sport as well as the industry is in turmoil and time is short.
> The future of small powersports is at risk! PLEASE ACT NOW!!
> ...



Damn...no more videos??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:13 PM~12967870
> *As of Tuesday, February 10th, 2009, the small powersports industry has all but been shut down. This affects not only dealers and new units but individuals all across the U.S. New and used units as well as parts avilability for every used unit in the nation has been called under question. This issue is far reaching not only financially but also concerning safety. With the suspension of proper sized ATV's and motorcycles suspended, young riders will be tempted to use improperly sized and built machines which could (but Lord willing won't) lead to severe injuries.
> There is a waiver now setting before the Consumer Product Safety Commission in Washington DC, but has not been acted upon as of yet. We need every available rider, Mother, Father, Grandmother, Grandfather, Aunt, Uncle and any relative, friend neighbor, business or personal contact or any person who is a legal us citizen to get involved. They need to access this website, read the sample letter, type in their name and addresss then click the "send a letter on my behalf" icon below it. This will generate correspondence to all the committee members in Washington that are on the committee that oversee the commission that could act upon this. The commission members as well as my office will also receive copies of the letters set so we can be the most effective voice we that we can. The sport as well as the industry is in turmoil and time is short.
> The future of small powersports is at risk! PLEASE ACT NOW!!
> ...


THATS WHACK!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:08 PM~12967763
> *Just part of the yob...I have some control tho. Its a catch 22 tho. I like travelling cuz I hate being in the office, but I hate travelling cuz I miss the Wifey and the Little one
> *


YOU GET ATTACHED TO THEM VERY EASY :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, TOPTHIS, impala63


WHATS UP MOST HATED ???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:17 PM~12967942
> *Damn...no more videos??
> *



OH IT WONT STOP US


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:23 PM~12968049
> *OH IT WONT STOP US
> *


HUH LETS TAKE THEM TO 505 THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:21 PM~12968017
> *YOU GET ATTACHED TO THEM VERY EASY :biggrin:
> *



Yup...I'm sure you know the feeling.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:23 PM~12968049
> *OH IT WONT STOP US
> *



:0 I thought you were one of those upstanding, law abiding citizens


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:27 PM~12968123
> *:0  I thought you were one of those upstanding, law abiding citizens
> *



ITS JUST STOPPING THE SALES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12968093
> *Yup...I'm sure you know the feeling.
> *


YES SIR I DO. HOW OLD IS YOUR LIL GIRL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12968077
> *HUH LETS TAKE THEM TO 505 THIS WEEKEND
> *



WE COULD RIDE AROUND TOWN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:28 PM~12968152
> *WE COULD RIDE AROUND TOWN
> *


DOWN THERE?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:28 PM~12968137
> *YES SIR I DO. HOW OLD IS YOUR LIL GIRL
> *




2 1/2 and bad as hell....from what I hear from my mother in law, she is the same way my wife was as a kid, and the reason why my mother in law didn't have 3 kids. :rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:27 PM~12968131
> *ITS JUST STOPPING THE SALES
> *




Ah...whats the top speed on the 50s


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:31 PM~12968195
> *Ah...whats the top speed on the 50s
> *



FOR ME OR YOU


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 10 2009, 09:27 PM~12967240
> *J, that was fuckin stupid!
> *


DONT BE SAD CIP GEORGE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Jason


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:31 PM~12968195
> *Ah...whats the top speed on the 50s
> *


MAYBE AROUND 35-40, MY MOTOR IS READY FOR A OVERHAUL


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 10:31 PM~12968200
> *FOR ME OR YOU
> *



Thats what I was getting at....but you fucked up my joke ****


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:23 PM~12968037
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, TOPTHIS, impala63
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:32 PM~12968223
> *Sup Jason
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:43 PM~12968397
> *WHATS UP CHRIS?
> *



Rockin out....your name really Jason?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:30 PM~12968177
> *2 1/2 and bad as hell....from what I hear from my mother in law, she is the same way my wife was as a kid, and the reason why my mother in law didn't have 3 kids. :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12968412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




She a handful...but wouldn't trade it in for the world.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:47 PM~12968438
> *She a handful...but wouldn't trade it in for the world.
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

MY LITTLE ONE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:56 PM~12968575
> *MY LITTLE ONE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


How old? Just a few months right?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:57 PM~12968594
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> How old? Just a few months right?
> *


ONE MONTH TODAY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Enjoy it...this is when they are the easiest


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:03 PM~12968700
> *
> Enjoy it...this is when they are the easiest
> *


I HOPE THIS ISNT THE EASIEST. CAUSE I HATE SLEEPLESS NIGHTS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Trust me...its the easiest. No sleep is the easy part.

All I wanted was for her to walk, now she don't sit still. All I wanted was for her to talk, and now she don't shut up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:08 PM~12968770
> *Trust me...its the easiest.  No sleep is the easy part.
> 
> All I wanted was for her to walk, now she don't sit still. All I wanted was for her to talk, and now she don't shut up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:44 PM~12968407
> *Rockin out....your name really Jason?
> *


I THOUGHT YOUD JAM OUT WITH YOUR CLAM OUT LOL AND YES *****


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:12 PM~12968839
> *I THOUGHT YOUD JAM OUT WITH YOUR CLAM OUT LOL AND YES *****
> *



Nope...Rock out with my Cock out...


 



Thats my middle name


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:11 PM~12968833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice jacket


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*BEFORE.......*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:17 PM~12968904
> *BEFORE.......
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE AFTER PICS!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO ROLLERZ!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

A dually


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:19 PM~12968928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Happy to be the pROud owner of that for 6 days :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:13 PM~12968856
> *Nope...Rock out with my Cock out...
> 
> Thats my middle name
> *


IS IT REALLY???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:20 PM~12968939
> *WHERES THE AFTER PICS!!!
> *


NOT READY FOR THEM YET


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:56 PM~12968575
> *MY LITTLE ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  *CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 10:21 PM~12968950
> *A dually
> 
> 
> ...


*That's SICK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

TABLE FOR?????????


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12968958
> *IS IT REALLY???
> *



YES *****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12968953
> *Happy to be the pROud owner of that for 6 days :biggrin:
> *


AND HAPPY TO STORE IT FOR YOU FOR 6 DAYS


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:23 PM~12968984
> *TABLE FOR?????????
> 
> 
> ...


*I thought it was self service. I had the cook right next to me... :cheesy: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:23 PM~12968995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whay was everyone fixed up except Cip?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:24 PM~12969006
> *I thought it was self service. I had the cook right next to me... :cheesy:
> *


I THOUGHT HE WAS THE BUS BOY!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12969023
> *Whay was everyone fixed up except Cip?
> *


HE WASNT SUPPOSED TO COME OUT AND PLAY!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12968943
> *HELLO ROLLERZ!!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12969023
> *Whay was everyone fixed up except Cip?
> *


MY SISTERS WEDDING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:24 PM~12969006
> *I thought it was self service. I had the cook right next to me... :cheesy:
> *




Was that at Chris Ruth's?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:26 PM~12969043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT CHUCKIE CHIPMUNK???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:27 PM~12969062
> *IS THAT CHUCKIE CHIPMUNK???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:27 PM~12969064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who dat on the far right?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:22 PM~12968977
> *:thumbsup:  <span style='color:red'>RO*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:30 PM~12969100
> *Who dat on the far right?
> *


ORLANDO A GAY PORN STAR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:31 PM~12969118
> *ORLANDO A GAY PORN STAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 PM~12969043
> *
> 
> 
> ...










SEAN!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:31 PM~12969118
> *ORLANDO A GAY PORN STAR
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:31 PM~12969118
> *ORLANDO A GAY PORN STAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:32 PM~12969128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:33 PM~12969156
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Right click save...that might be my new Avi


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:34 PM~12969158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:40 PM~12969240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOVIE STARS!!! :dunno:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 10:40 PM~12969237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S STEVAN... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:42 PM~12969261
> *MOVIE STARS!!! :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:33 PM~12969146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Aight ROLLERZ...time to hit the sack. Gotta get up hella early.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 10:44 PM~12969287
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:45 PM~12969308
> *Aight ROLLERZ...time to hit the sack. Gotta get up hella early.
> *


NIGHT BROTHER


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12969310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF BROKBACK MOUNTAIN!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 11:47 PM~12969330
> *WTF BROKBACK MOUNTAIN!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 11:47 PM~12969330
> *WTF BROKBACK MOUNTAIN!!!!!
> *


ON MONDAYS AND THURSDAYS AFTER 2 PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:45 PM~12969313
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Don't make me bust out the pics of you :roflmao: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:48 PM~12969344
> *ON MONDAYS AND THURSDAYS AFTER 2 PM
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 10:48 PM~12969353
> *Don't make me bust out the pics of you :roflmao:
> *


K SORRY :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 PM~12969344
> *ON MONDAYS AND THURSDAYS AFTER 2 PM
> *


WE WERE TRYING TO CATCH OUR DIN DIN


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 PM~12969353
> *Don't make me bust out the pics of you :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: DO IT!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12969371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEAN CRUZIN DOWN GAYLORD STREET...JK..LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:52 PM~12969402
> *SEAN CRUZIN DOWN GAYLORD STREET...JK..LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 11:52 PM~12969402
> *SEAN CRUZIN DOWN GAYLORD STREET...JK..LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:50 PM~12969373
> *WE WERE TRYING TO CATCH OUR DIN DIN
> *


WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:48 PM~12969354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*She should have won.........she was hott!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:50 PM~12969382
> *:cheesy:  DO IT!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 11:53 PM~12969420
> *WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A JERK!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12969366
> *K SORRY :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12969442
> *WHAT A JERK!!!
> *


GOSH IM JUST KIDDING... :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:53 PM~12969422
> *She should have won.........she was hott!
> *


OF COURSE THE UGLY ONE WON THATS HOW YOU KNO IT WAS SET UP


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:52 PM~12969402
> *SEAN CRUZIN DOWN GAYLORD STREET...JK..LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Feb 10 2009, 11:55 PM~12969457
> *GOSH IM JUST KIDDING... :uh:
> *


I KNO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:56 PM~12969482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Chuck has a SURprise in his shorts, BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2009, 12:00 AM~12969532
> *Chuck has a SURprise in his shorts, BWAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE KNOW IT AINT A GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

MY FUTURE WIFE!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:59 PM~12969520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS ARM??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

JAY GETTING ROLLED UP !!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:02 AM~12969556
> *WHOS ARM??
> *


YOURS DUMBASS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:02 AM~12969558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE GOT LUCKY!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

SORRY IT DOESNT SAY LOWRIDER LIKE THE MAGAZINE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2009, 12:00 AM~12969532
> *Chuck has a SURprise in his shorts, BWAHAHAHA
> *


CHOCOLATE PAYDAY????


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12969633
> *CHOCOLATE PAYDAY????
> *


I THINK HAIR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:10 AM~12969668
> *I THINK HAIR
> *


ASSFRO???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:47 PM~12969331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT FAT ROb STARIN AT HIS IDOL :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:06 PM~12969609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I was pissed when I saw that gay ass shit! Trying to take Colorado off the map :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12969695
> *I was pissed when I saw that gay ass shit! Trying to take Colorado off the map  :angry:
> *


I WAS LIKE WTF???? BUT CONGRATS ON THAT BUDDY. NEST YEAR THE CUTTY AND THE 6 FOUR


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2009, 12:13 AM~12969717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL HELLO SWEETHEART


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 11:15 PM~12969741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im suprised Sean didnt buy this one- I mean he bought every other Kandy grenn Lowrider for sale over the past couple years.. :biggrin: 
I think he jus missed the paint on his Navigator a little to much :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:17 PM~12969765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a dope ass truc- I wish it had the blac center caps on them Rocstars like mine did..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

THE ONLY ACTION CHUCK GETS! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*I'M OUT!!!!* :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 AM~12969800
> *thats a dope ass truc- I wish it had the blac center caps on them Rocstars like mine did..
> *


THE CHROME DO NOT BELONG WITH THE BLACK WHEELS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 12:20 AM~12969806
> *ROTHER*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12969827
> *NIGHT BROTHER
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:21 AM~12969827
> *NIGHT BROTHER
> *


X2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 12:22 AM~12969840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:22 PM~12969840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Good Night bROther!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:20 AM~12969804
> *THE ONLY ACTION CHUCK GETS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

MY MOTOR


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2009, 12:26 AM~12969888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TELL HER I LOVE HER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO KEV YOU READY FOR ANOTHER TRIP??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:27 AM~12969898
> *TELL HER I LOVE HER
> *


WE DECIDED THAT SHE WAS HOT AND THAT WE WERE BOTH GOING TO BANG HER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:27 PM~12969896
> *MY MOTOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS IS HOW CHUCK GOT INTO THE US


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:28 AM~12969915
> *HELLO KEV YOU READY FOR ANOTHER TRIP??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:20 PM~12969816
> *THE CHROME DO NOT BELONG WITH THE BLACK WHEELS
> *


Im wit ya on that for sure-- I couldnt believe when I bought mine they were tryin to convince me to go with the chROme-- I was laughin at em








24x12s- only set in the state :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:29 AM~12969924
> *THIS IS HOW CHUCK GOT INTO THE US
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:29 AM~12969918
> *WE DECIDED THAT SHE WAS HOT AND THAT WE WERE BOTH GOING TO BANG HER
> *


IN THE MEAN TIME WE'RE GOING TO PUT UP WITH THE RETARD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 12:30 AM~12969926
> *Im wit ya on that for sure-- I couldnt believe when I bought mine they were tryin to convince me to go with the chROme-- I was laughin at em
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKED THAT FUCKER A LOT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:31 AM~12969930
> *IN THE MEAN TIME WE'RE GOING TO PUT UP WITH THE RETARD
> *


WHOS THE RETARD


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

FOR SALE 24s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:31 PM~12969937
> *I LIKED THAT FUCKER A LOT
> *


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:31 AM~12969942
> *WHOS THE RETARD
> *


YOU!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:32 PM~12969949
> *FOR SALE 24s
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE-- 10grand-- NOT A FUCCIN PENNY LESS- tell a baller :biggrin: 









30inch DUB DIRTY DOGS


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:33 AM~12969963
> *I LOVE THIS PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN CHUCK MOVIN AGAIN


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:28 AM~12969915
> *HELLO KEV YOU READY FOR ANOTHER TRIP??
> 
> 
> ...











:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:35 AM~12969986
> *FUCKIN CHUCK MOVIN AGAIN
> *


sorry buddy i aint movin no where


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 10 2009, 11:36 PM~12969993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON J- couldnt you atleast took a pic of the TV during the RO episode :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 3,420 99 0.89% 
SWEET*LIL*V Mar 2007 882 75 0.68% 
VENOM65 Jun 2005 3,640 74 0.67% 
300MAG Jan 2008 420 68 0.61% 
MR1450 May 2005 17,935 66 0.59% 
locs_650 Jun 2006 11,578 65 0.59% 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 9,059 63 0.57% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 11,212 58 0.52% 
spider 53 Sep 2006 1,126 58 0.52% 
MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 4,419 57 0.51%


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 11:37 PM~12969999
> *sorry buddy i aint movin no where
> *


I reserve a spot in the garage if you do :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

ROLLERZ TAKING OVER THIS TOPIC LIKE, WE TAKE OVER EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:38 PM~12970013
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> CHANGING MINDZ Mar 2008 3,420 99 0.89%
> ...


DAMN-- I need to get bac on LIL like I was-- it seems like in the pas 2 weeks Ive only put up bout 100 post :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 12:38 AM~12970015
> *I reserve a spot in the garage if you do :biggrin:
> *




i have ROom for your car here


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2009, 11:40 PM~12970033
> *i have ROom for your car here
> *


It need to have a power outlet close by for my space heater as well  
:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:39 AM~12970022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 11:41 PM~12970045
> *It need to have a power outlet close by for my space heater as well
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

We even got our lil ROLLERZ representin :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 12:41 AM~12970045
> *It need to have a power outlet close by for my space heater as well
> :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ONE OF MY DREAM CARS


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CHUCK FINALLY SEEN HIS WEINER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:46 AM~12970094
> *CHUCK FINALLY SEEN HIS WEINER
> 
> 
> ...



JAY YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOUR FEET


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 10 2009, 11:35 PM~12969977
> *FOR SALE-- 10grand-- NOT A FUCCIN PENNY LESS- tell a baller :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*8 Stacks and we have a deal!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG+Feb 11 2009, 12:46 AM~12970094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2009, 12:48 AM~12970112
> *JAY YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOUR FEET
> *


DONT BE SAD I GET MORE VAGINA THAN YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:49 AM~12970127
> *DONT BE SAD I GET MORE VAGINA THAN YOU
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2009, 12:48 AM~12970120
> *8 Stacks and we have a deal!
> *


 :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WELL MY FELLOW ROLLERZ IM OUT LIKE CHUCK IN DODGEBALL!! THEN AGAIN CHUCK DONT DODGE BALLS HE LIKES BALLS THROWN AT HIM!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHO WAS A BIGGER GANGSTA SCARFACE OR FRANK LUCAS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 01:01 AM~12970225
> *WELL MY FELLOW ROLLERZ IM OUT LIKE CHUCK IN DODGEBALL!! THEN AGAIN CHUCK DONT DODGE BALLS HE LIKES BALLS THROWN AT HIM!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

They came up to see the the best ball player in the state-- the real reason IVERSON LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:01 AM~12970226
> *WHO WAS A BIGGER GANGSTA SCARFACE OR FRANK LUCAS
> *



SCARFACE WAS A FAKE-- LUCAS WAS THE REAL DEAL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 PM~12970120
> *8 Stacks and we have a deal!
> *


PLUS your 6s


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BYE JAY ILL HAVE THE CRANE OVER IN THE MORNING TO GET YOU OUT OF BED


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:04 AM~12970242
> *SCARFACE WAS A FAKE-- LUCAS WAS THE REAL DEAL
> *


LUCAS OR GEORGE YOUNG


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 01:08 AM~12970272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE IT IS BUT BIGGER FOR YOU COULD SEE YOU NEED A 8X SHIRT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12970266
> *LUCAS OR GEORGE YOUNG
> *



LUCAS--- jus for the fact that he went into far more dangerous territory to make shit happen-- and he used the GOV. to do it-- and that is jus straight gangsta.

How bout JON ROBERTS- ???????????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 AM~12970283
> *LUCAS--- jus for the fact that he went into far more dangerous territory to make shit happen-- and he used the GOV. to do it-- and that is jus straight gangsta.
> 
> How bout JON ROBERTS- ???????????
> *


JOHN GOTTI OR AL PACINO FOR THE MOB??????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

what happened to the pics I posted here- they disapeared :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12970294
> *JOHN GOTTI OR AL PACINO FOR THE MOB??????
> *


PACINO-- without him GOTTI would have neve known what to do- or learned how to perfect things  

and why didnt you answer mine??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:11 AM~12970299
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:11 AM~12970299
> *what happened to the pics I posted here- they disapeared :biggrin:
> *


YOU WENT TO FAST


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:13 AM~12970311
> *PACINO-- without him GOTTI would have neve known what to do- or learned how to perfect things
> 
> and why didnt you answer mine??
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO THAT IS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 AM~12970349
> *I DONT KNOW WHO THAT IS
> *


He was one bad ass white boy-- REAL TALK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:20 AM~12970354
> *He was one bad ass white boy-- REAL TALK
> *


I HAVENT HEARD OF HIM NICE PICS THAT CHICK IS HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:27 AM~12970403
> *I HAVENT HEARD OF HIM NICE PICS THAT CHICK IS HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


http://www.miamibeach411.com/news/index.ph...ocaine-cowboys/

this gives you a little bit of an idea.

Ive heard many stories about it-- my dad was a cop in miami bac then-- I never understood the stories he use to tell me-- until I watched this.. I called my dad 15min after starting to watch it-- and talked to him for like 2 hours about all the stories he told me as a kid.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:34 AM~12970439
> *http://www.miamibeach411.com/news/index.ph...ocaine-cowboys/
> 
> this gives you a little bit of an idea.
> ...


THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:41 AM~12970479
> *THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT
> *


YA-- I was shocced when I saw it.. You should hear the stories my Pops tells-- way fuccin crazy!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

FOr all yall that thought I was crazy for wantin 20K for my Blazer- this might help ya understand the value of em. :biggrin: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1027468873.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 11 2009, 12:55 AM~12970186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite color combo I love this bike


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 12:36 AM~12969993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool pics *ROLLERZ* you guys look like a good family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This isn't my bike but it is an xs650 like mine and is very similar to what mine will look like I'm about a week away from it being done


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm took a minute to catch up... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO. whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics rollerz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2009, 07:51 AM~12971377
> *Good morning CO. whats up Sean?
> *


*What's good bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 06:34 AM~12971105
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

whats up every1 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 11 2009, 10:08 AM~12972523
> *whats up every1 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Simon :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING CHUCK!! I TOLD YOU YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE COUCH!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin: I ain't forgot Swiph... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:56 PM~12968575
> *MY LITTLE ONE
> 
> 
> ...


man im missing my little niece alie rae shes been gone for two weeks and i was so attached to her. Her favorite movie bambi was on last night and it got me so sad to see that. but that is the easiest time to take care of them but its the funnest when they learn how to laugh and start giggling.


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 10 2009, 11:32 PM~12969949
> *FOR SALE 24s
> 
> 
> ...


damn i told my mom to get a chevy tahoe but she got a mustang if we got the tahoe i would buy those so fast


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Cipie? i never catch you on here when i am on. how you been?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2009, 01:07 PM~12973539
> *whats up Cipie? i never catch you on here when i am on. how you been?
> *


IM DOING ALRIGHT! JUST BUSY AS FUCK HERE AT THE SHOP! AND U?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 10:36 AM~12972801
> *GOOD MORNING CHUCK!! I TOLD YOU YOU NEED TO GET OFF THE COUCH!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!! :barf:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Feb 11 2009, 11:53 AM~12973415
> *damn i told my mom to get a chevy tahoe but she got a mustang if we got the tahoe i would buy those so fast
> *


AND THEN YOU WOULD BE SAD- they dont fit tahoes  

well- you could buy adapters if you really wanted em :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Its on its way to Texas :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 01:20 PM~12973998
> *AND THEN YOU WOULD BE SAD- they dont fit tahoes
> 
> well- you could buy adapters if you really wanted em :biggrin:
> *


oh damn i didnt think of that i wouldnt be sad my mom and dad would be said i wouldnt be paying for it even though theyed make me work it off


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up fellas. Anyone got a line on an interior kit for my 51 bomb? I found only two and they are "hot rod" kits.

this is the color i want to paint the bomb. i need an interior to match


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 11 2009, 02:07 PM~12974307
> *Whats up fellas. Anyone got a line on an interior kit for my 51 bomb? I found only two and they are "hot rod" kits.
> 
> this is the color i want to paint the bomb. i need an interior to match
> ...


I would do a tan interior if I was paintin my bomb blue- thats my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 02:55 PM~12974644
> *I would do a tan interior if I was paintin my bomb blue- thats my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yessad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 11 2009, 05:55 PM~12976226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WIth a painted fROnt bumper-- and it layin flat on the gROund- this could be a cover truc. STREET TRUX-- or TRUCN--- or even SPORT TRUC-----
well for Sport Truc all it would need is a new fROnt bumper


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2009, 07:48 PM~12976856
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

J AFTER HE GOT HIS AWARD IN VEGAS!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ALSO FOUND THIS PIC OF HUSTLER 94!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP JUST GOT NEW GLASSES! HE WANTS TO KNO WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

J'S COSTUME FOR VALENTINES DAY!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

KEV AND CIP! THEY DONT WANNA TALK ABOUT IT
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/ROLLERZ300MAG/****.jpg


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 11:29 PM~12979554
> *KEV AND CIP! THEY DONT WANNA TALK ABOUT IT
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/ROLLERZ300MAG/****.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12979554
> *KEV AND CIP! THEY DONT WANNA TALK ABOUT IT
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/ROLLERZ300MAG/****.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

J AND RALPH EXCLUSIVE!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ALRIGHT Im DONE! LATERZ!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 11 2009, 10:41 PM~12979698
> *J AND RALPH EXCLUSIVE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 11:18 PM~12979403
> *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




whats up RenzO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co uffin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP AT HIS HIGH SCHOOL PROM!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

CIP AND HIS NOT SO SECRET LOVER!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 11 2009, 11:41 PM~12979698
> *CIP AND RALPH EXCLUSIVE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 07:18 PM~12976490
> *WIth a painted fROnt bumper-- and it layin flat on the gROund- this could be a cover truc.  STREET TRUX-- or TRUCN--- or even SPORT TRUC-----
> well for Sport Truc all it would need is a new fROnt bumper
> *




He should put some TVs in the front bumper...that would set it OFF


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:59 AM~12980883
> *He should put some TVs in the front bumper...that would set it OFF
> *



They are already in his ROll pan  















:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 02:39 AM~12981054
> *They are already in his ROll pan
> :biggrin:
> *




Didn't see the ones in the ROll pan yet...just the onez in the vizorz so he can watch TV while he puts on his make-up :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 07:18 PM~12976490
> *WIth a painted fROnt bumper-- and it layin flat on the gROund- this could be a cover truc.  STREET TRUX-- or TRUCN--- or even SPORT TRUC-----
> well for Sport Truc all it would need is a new fROnt bumper
> *


Yeah I really like his truck if I didn't own one myself that would be the one I'd buy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON WITH ALL THE JOTERIAS IN HERE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 12 2009, 09:55 AM~12982169
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH ALL THE JOTERIAS IN HERE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2009, 10:45 PM~12979737
> *whats up RenzO
> *


JUST AT WORK AND YOU!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 12 2009, 04:46 PM~12985634
> *JUST AT WORK AND YOU!!!!
> *




just got off bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2009, 05:56 AM~12981270
> *Yeah I really like his truck if I didn't own one myself that would be the one I'd buy
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 12 2009, 04:41 PM~12986040
> *whats up ROy
> *


What up Chuck how ya doing Bro you getting ready for AZ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 12 2009, 05:43 PM~12986062
> *What up Chuck how ya doing Bro you getting ready for AZ?
> *



im doin good bRO yea gonna see what happens for az :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 12 2009, 04:46 PM~12986094
> *im doin good bRO yea gonna see what happens for az :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2009, 06:21 PM~12986376
> *:uh:
> *



whats up *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO? hows everyone doing? :wave: 

its almost friday and payday :cheesy:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 11 2009, 09:58 PM~12979114
> *ALSO FOUND THIS PIC  OF HUSTLER 94!
> 
> 
> ...


"I'M RICK JAYYYYYYYYMES BITCHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

where is every1?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

OH WOW!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS AMAZING-- to bad not one of us in here will ever know if a bitch can do that amazing feat :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 08:48 PM~12987596
> *THAT IS AMAZING-- to bad not one of us in here will ever know if a bitch can do that amazing feat  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...




I bet she works for the circus as a sword swallower


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk

this has probably been posted not sure, 08 denver show.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2006, 12:22 AM~6090312
> *This is my old truck I bought off my bro when I turned 16 but then I traded it for a piece of shit car that broke down on me what an idiot. :angry:  It was in 1996 so down here the 15x10 wheels were in there roadster I wish they still made those we had 13s and 520s before these wheels,but if I owned it today for sure it would have 13s but I would put 13x5.5. it was convertible with 2 pumps I don't know what happened to it though.
> 
> 
> ...



I jus ran acROss this Larry-- looks like a tight lil mazdawg for sure. and Im all about the 13x5.5s on these-- thats what Im gonna put on my next lil juiced mazda-- I wanted to on my other one-- but I already had the 7s - so I said fuc it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12989059
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evGq9Q2XqZk
> 
> this has probably been posted not sure, 08 denver show.
> *


fixed


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 PM~12989466
> *fixed
> *


thanks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!!


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY, I GUESS MY SEARCH IS BACK ON FOR THE PERFECT GIRL....NEWS THAT MY WIFE WILL NOT LIKE TOO HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 13 2009, 08:50 AM~12992271
> *OH MY, I GUESS MY SEARCH IS BACK ON FOR THE PERFECT GIRL....NEWS THAT MY WIFE WILL NOT LIKE TOO HERE. :biggrin:
> *



you need to go bac to school :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12993449
> *you need to go bac to school :biggrin:
> *


I AM BRAIN DEAD FROM STAYING AT HOME WITH TOO SMALL CHILDREN. :loco: 

I SAW THE MISTAKE, BUT I JUST DON'T CARE IF ANY BODY THINKS I'M STUPID. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 13 2009, 03:39 PM~12995758
> *I AM BRAIN DEAD FROM STAYING AT HOME WITH TOO SMALL CHILDREN. :loco:
> 
> I SAW THE MISTAKE, BUT I JUST DON'T CARE IF ANY BODY THINKS I'M STUPID. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 12 2009, 05:24 PM~12986400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 11:07 PM~12989287
> *I jus ran acROss this Larry-- looks like a tight lil mazdawg for sure. and Im all about the 13x5.5s on these-- thats what Im gonna put on my next lil juiced mazda-- I wanted to on my other one-- but I already had the 7s - so I said fuc it
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS JUST NASTY :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 13 2009, 07:36 PM~12997575
> *NOW THAT IS JUST NASTY :biggrin:
> *


no thats TALENT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:35 PM~12987443
> *OH WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


THats One VEry talented female there :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQq0oSmtbIw


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SEAN SHOULD DO THIS TO THE ESCO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"STAND STRONG, STAND TALL AND NEVA FALL"!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 13 2009, 09:23 PM~12998460
> *what's up co :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up fool?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Hope everyone has a good valentine's day (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2009, 08:47 AM~13001197
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Hope everyone has a good valentine's day (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *



Thats funny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!

Looks like a shitty morning, and I gotta pull some A-Arms of :angry: 

Oh well, gotta get to work, talk to everyone laterz!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12998785
> *SEAN SHOULD DO THIS TO THE ESCO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 14 2009, 12:13 PM~13001922
> *whats up colorado
> *




WHATS UP ******


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

GINA CARANO IS SO HOT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1o1Aa3Vjvg


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HELLO 300MAG


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12998785
> *SEAN SHOULD DO THIS TO THE ESCO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8
> *


Ive been tellin him that for a while now- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN :angry:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13002442
> *Ive been tellin him that for a while now- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN :angry:
> *


THAT [email protected]*KER IS SO SICK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I feel like I haven't been on LIL for a while


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:13 PM~13004063
> *I feel like I haven't been on LIL for a while
> *


its because not a lot of people get on at the same time


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2009, 12:15 PM~13001930
> *WHATS UP ******
> *


i left those tubes at your house


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13004082
> *its because not a  lot of people get on at the same time
> *


what does that have to do about me feeling like it's bee awhile since I've been on I really haven't been on as much as I used to


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 14 2009, 06:16 PM~13004089
> *i left those tubes at your house
> *



i found them :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13004093
> *what does that have to do about me feeling like it's bee awhile since I've been on I really haven't been on as much as I used to
> *


i dont think anybody is on like they used to be. and when i get on and there isnt anybody else i dont tend to get on as much or maybe you have the blues.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm always on and off.. just don't have shit to say.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13004403
> *i dont think anybody is on like they used to be. and when i get on and there isnt anybody else i dont tend to get on as much or maybe you have the blues.
> *



everybody must be workin on there cars :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2009, 07:06 PM~13004441
> *everybody must be workin on there cars :dunno:
> *


Not me. :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2009, 07:06 PM~13004441
> *everybody must be workin on there cars :dunno:
> *


thats a big possibility i know im not one of them but i should be


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO...hope everyone had a good Valentines Day.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2009, 06:06 PM~13004441
> *everybody must be workin on there cars :dunno:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13006584
> *Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt
> 
> 
> ...



THat fuccer is lookin sic--- makes me wana build one with caROlina blue in place of the red :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 15 2009, 01:20 AM~13006814
> *THat fuccer is lookin sic--- makes me wana build one with caROlina blue in place of the red :biggrin:
> *


Thanks and I think that would be cool you know something different


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

PASSIN THROW WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!


Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father 

passed away yesterday evening :angel:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...




 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


x2 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2009, 12:25 AM~13006845
> *Thanks and I think that would be cool you know something different
> *



Ya-- I always wanted to do an old bobber with caROlina blue and flat blac-- and seein yours really makes me wanna do it.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm almost fell to the second page. :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2009, 08:05 PM~13011919
> *Damm almost fell to the second page. :angry:
> *


whats up JR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13011938
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13006584
> *Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks good cuz :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 15 2009, 04:07 PM~13010370
> *Ya-- I always wanted to do an old bobber with caROlina blue and flat blac-- and seein yours really makes me wanna do it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 15 2009, 08:06 PM~13011930
> *whats up JR
> *


Not much Ralph and yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


RIP :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

man its monday already?????????????????? 
what up colorado :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 15 2009, 09:52 AM~13007955
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO
> *


Whutz Up Chuck!!! Me and Chapo seen you rollin' down by my house yesterday... he tried callin' you but it went straight to voicemail!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 AM~13015480
> *man its monday already??????????????????
> what up colorado  :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


Presidents Day.I have the day off today. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 16 2009, 08:45 AM~13015750
> *Presidents Day.I have the day off today. :biggrin:
> *


got it made :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2009, 07:48 AM~13015614
> *Whutz Up Chuck!!! Me and Chapo seen you rollin' down by my house yesterday... he tried callin' you but it went straight to voicemail!!!  :biggrin:
> *



my phone is a pos ! me and ralph were up there for a bit. were you guys workin in the garage yesterday?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 16 2009, 12:15 AM~13014480
> *Not much Ralph and yourself? :biggrin:
> *


ENJOYING THE DAY OFF THINKING OF GOING TUBING


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13016155
> *ENJOYING THE DAY OFF THINKING OF GOING TUBING
> *


That sounds fun. :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO ryders!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13006584
> *Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU WORK QUICK, THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD LARRY, WHEN I BRING MY SCOOTER DOWN THERE GO SLOW SO I CAN KEEP UP :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND YOU NEED ONE OF THOSE HALF HELMETS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13019193
> *AND YOU NEED ONE OF THOSE HALF HELMETS
> *



coloRadO defeated the helmet law :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2009, 03:49 PM~13019211
> *coloRadO defeated the helmet law :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2009, 03:49 PM~13019211
> *coloRadO defeated the helmet law :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL NEED ONE CAUSE IF YOU FALL YOU WILL BE FUCKED UP. DO NOT PASS GO  ITS NOT PRETTY AT ALL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 AM~13008545
> *What up Colorado!!!
> Just wanted to express my condolenses to Felix and his family, since his father
> 
> ...


DAMN FELIX-- im sorry to hear about your pops. I hope all is good with your family- well as good as it can be at a time like this.
STAY UP BROTHER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 16 2009, 05:08 PM~13019355
> *YOU STILL NEED ONE CAUSE IF YOU FALL YOU WILL BE FUCKED UP. DO NOT PASS GO  ITS NOT PRETTY AT ALL
> *



honestly i dont think a half helmet would help anything


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13020324
> *honestly i dont think a half helmet would help anything
> *


chuck you need 2 helmets


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont give a fuc what anybody says - this triple blac 75 is sic as fuc!!!








Dont get me wROng- I would still love to put on some triple blac 72s-- but I would still mob it like this :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HUSTLER94, curiousdos, *SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719*

que onda familia... :cheesy: 


wut up Chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS GOOD KEN? CITY WIDE AS A FAMILY SENDS OUR CONDOLENCES TO FELIX AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 16 2009, 05:59 PM~13020637
> *HUSTLER94, curiousdos, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> que onda familia... :cheesy:
> ...


what up bROther-- whats good wit ya down there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13020637
> *HUSTLER94, curiousdos, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> que onda familia... :cheesy:
> ...



just got off work bRO and you


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

ROY GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE PLEASE. CHUCK, I HIT YOU BACK...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Feb 16 2009, 06:01 PM~13020674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nada just chillin... i got a new (old) toy in the in works... i was trying to get a 61 impala from this guy for a good minute, but i seen some things wrong with it that made it NOT worth it too me. -----BUT!!!














































































Stay tuned my ******... 20x20 show car coming to the RO Family REAL SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 16 2009, 06:07 PM~13020738
> *nada just chillin... i got a new (old) toy in the in works... i was trying to get a 61 impala from this guy for a good minute, but i seen some things wrong with it that made it NOT worth it too me. -----BUT!!!
> Stay tuned my ******... 20x20 show car coming to the RO Family REAL SOON!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Im expectin a PM within the next few mins bROther :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 16 2009, 06:17 PM~13020862
> *:0
> 
> Im expectin a PM within the next few mins bROther :biggrin:
> *


you got PM


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP SWIPH? I AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU YET.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13019188
> *:0 YOU WORK QUICK, THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD LARRY, WHEN I BRING MY SCOOTER DOWN THERE GO SLOW SO I CAN KEEP UP :biggrin:
> *


actually I've owned the bike for six months but really got serious on it about a month n a half ago so not too quick I cruised it for about 2 hours today and man was it fun :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

VIEWING FOR FELIXS DAD IS THURSDAY NIGHT 6-8 AT VICTORY WORLD OUTREACH IN SPRINGS, AND THE SERVICES ARE FRIDAY AT 230 AT FELLOWSHIP OF THE *RO*CKIES IN PUEBLO! FELIX'S MOM ASKED ANY PERSON TO PLEASE WEAR CAR CLUB SHIRTS IF ATTENDING


THANKYOU


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13020936
> *WHATS UP SWIPH? I AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU YET.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 16 2009, 06:22 PM~13020906
> *you got PM
> *



Didnt you hear-- they cancelled the EURO OF THE YEAR Category :dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13021378
> *Didnt you hear-- they cancelled the EURO OF THE YEAR Category :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


yea sucks for anyone building a euro... I can think of 1 guy building one as we speak


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13021407
> *yea sucks for anyone building a euro...  I can think of 1 guy building one as we speak
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone :tears: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Our most sincere condolences go out to you Felix and Family on the loss of your Father in this time of grief.
Good Times Colorado*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Feb 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13021742
> *Thank you to everyone :tears:  :tears:
> *



Sorry for your loss bROther....may he rest in peace


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 16 2009, 08:28 PM~13022705
> *Whats up Wrinkles?
> *


WUS SUP CHRIS CHILLIN


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Feb 16 2009, 07:24 PM~13021742
> *Thank you to everyone :tears:  :tears:
> *



Stay up Homie!!! We're all here for ya bRO!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RO4LIFE 719,Feb 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13021129
VIEWING FOR FELIXS DAD IS THURSDAY NIGHT 6-8 AT VICTORY WORLD OUTREACH IN SPRINGS

THE SERVICES ARE FRIDAY AT 230 AT FELLOWSHIP OF THE *RO*CKIES IN PUEBLO! FELIX'S MOM ASKED ANY PERSON TO PLEASE WEAR CAR CLUB SHIRTS IF ATTENDING
THANKYOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Feb 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13021742
> *Thank you to everyone :tears:  :tears:
> *


Sorry to hear about your dad homie I wish your family the best in this time of mourning


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I fuccin love these Cuttys-- this is my favorite body style ever... For this price-- you could take the 24s off and slang em- or stic em on a truc. take the lift kit off-- slap some 13s and juice on it-- and be mashin.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1032485119.html
WORTH EVERY PENNY!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on GOODTIMERS... well im down here in Iraq on my 5th tour. I'll check in later on. even in fucked up times its always GOODTIMES.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS FELIX 
YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS 
:angel:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2009, 06:11 AM~13026570
> *What's going on GOODTIMERS... well im down here in Iraq on my 5th tour. I'll check in later on. even in fucked up times its always GOODTIMES.
> *


*STAY UP PAULITO! YOU MIGHT AS WELL BUY A HOUSE OUT THERE AS MUCH AS YOU ROLL TO THAT BITCH.....BE SAFE AND REP THAT GT TO THE FULLEST HOMIE!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FELIX

DESPENSA ABOUT YOUR JEFE, STAY UP AND MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IN THESE HARD TIMES HOMIE. MUCH LOVE PERRITO, TO ONE OF THE FIRST VATOS I MET IN COLORADO, STAY STRONG.............*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Its tuesday


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 16 2009, 05:44 PM~13020456
> *I dont give a fuc what anybody says - this triple blac 75 is sic as fuc!!!
> 
> 
> ...




X2 BAD ASS WHIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn the wind sux


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13030120
> *damn the wind sux
> *


yeah i know how you feel 
cant do anything


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 17 2009, 04:11 PM~13031185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Im able to make it- I bet its gonna be a great show-- and HOP :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719,* AllHustle NoLove*





hello buddy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13031780
> *I hope Im able to make it- I bet its gonna be a great show-- and HOP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2009, 05:44 PM~13032019
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> hello buddy
> *


*Q~VO*


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn i just ran into a girl i havent seen in a long time. Back when i was going to school she was my friends girl but i knew she liked me and she knew i liked her . Me her and my homie would go to the back of the school and swing on the swings waiting for our rides. I used to make her laugh so hard she satrted to get a lil six pack i thaught that was cute but any ways she left him for me and we hooked up and all it lasted was 4 hours Til he whent and lied and said we were cousins and she said she tatught it was akward i told her we werent cousins but me being friends with him would be akward for her. I thaught i lost all my feelings for her but now that we seen each other it got silent and i could feel it that she still had it for me and i let her know i still felt for her but damn you think your over someone and you see em and it hits you smack you wanna see her and talk to her and just listen to her laugh. She moved to montrose so i dont know when ill see her again but next time i see her ill get her number and well do something.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Feb 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13033909
> *Damn i just ran into a girl i havent seen in a long time. Back when i was going to school she was my friends girl but i knew she liked me and she knew i liked her . Me her and my homie would go to the back of the school and swing on the swings waiting for our rides. I used to make her laugh so hard she satrted to get a lil six pack i thaught that was cute but any ways she left him for me and we hooked up and all it lasted was 4 hours Til he whent and lied and said we were cousins and she said she tatught it was akward i told her we werent cousins but me being friends with him would be akward for her. I thaught i lost all my feelings for her but now that we seen each other it got silent and i could feel it that she still had it for me and i let her know i still felt for her but damn you think your over someone and you see em and it hits you smack you wanna see her and talk to her and just listen to her laugh. She moved to montrose so i dont know when ill see her again but next time i see her ill get her number and well do something.
> *












































In west philadelfia born and raised
On the playground where I spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said were up in no good
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13034216
> *In west philadelfia born and raised
> On the playground where I spent most of my days
> Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13034216
> *In west philadelfia born and raised
> On the playground where I spent most of my days
> Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2009, 09:11 AM~13015820
> *my phone is a pos ! me and ralph were up there for a bit. were you guys workin in the garage yesterday?
> *


A lil' bit but we seen you guyz when we was at Del Taco coming from Izzy's house!!! :biggrin: and my phone is a piece of shit too so don't feel bad!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@Feb 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13034216
> *In west philadelfia born and raised
> On the playground where I spent most of my days
> Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
> ...


I had to scroll down to make sure it wasn't one of those post :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 18 2009, 12:25 AM~13036398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- I WANNA SEE MORE OF THESE TRUX RIGHT HERE-- they look sic as fuc right here!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP SWIPH. :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2009, 12:40 AM~13036502
> *WHAT UP SWIPH. :wave:
> *


WHats up dawg-- whats goin on with the 65


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 02:41 AM~13036507
> *WHats up dawg-- whats goin on with the 65
> *



:dunno: I JUST GOT MY LAST RECIEPT TO BETO, NOW HE IS GOING TO CONTACT THE INSURANCE LADY NEXT TO SEE WHAT HER NEXT MOVE WILL BE.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Whutz Good Chris???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13035260
> *A lil' bit but we seen you guyz when we was at Del Taco coming from Izzy's house!!!  :biggrin: and my phone is a piece of shit too so don't feel bad!!!
> *


that must be why i couldn't get a hold of you..... j/k.... whats up BIG FES?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 18 2009, 08:21 AM~13037571
> *that must be why i couldn't get a hold of you..... j/k....  whats up BIG FES?
> *


Whutz Up, whutz goin' on??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2009, 12:45 AM~13036542
> *:dunno:  I JUST GOT MY LAST RECIEPT TO BETO, NOW HE IS GOING TO CONTACT THE INSURANCE LADY NEXT TO SEE WHAT HER NEXT MOVE WILL BE.
> *


As long as you stay on him- he will stay on it and make it happen-- guranteed


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Good afternoon CO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 12:36 PM~13040013
> *Good afternoon CO
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 12:42 AM~13036520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13040135
> *What's good bROther!
> *



Same ol shit man...you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 12:57 PM~13040135
> *What's good bROther!
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN PERRO, YOU READY FO AZ!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 18 2009, 02:13 PM~13040735
> *WHATS CRACKEN PERRO, YOU READY FO AZ!!!!!
> *


*For sure Carnal.............ready to go LIVE :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on Fellas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Larry how you doing Doggie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 04:38 PM~13041410
> *what up Larry how you doing Doggie?
> *


pretty good so is GOODTIMES junior and Jerry still rolling to Phoenix?? What about Wrinkles and Julian??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 03:44 PM~13041467
> *pretty good so is GOODTIMES junior and Jerry still rolling to Phoenix?? What about Wrinkles and Julian??
> *


yeah suppose to be all 4 of em ....and you but I think it will turn out to be you Jr and Jerry.....O'yeah homie hotel is paid for


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 04:37 PM~13041397
> *Whats going on Fellas?
> *



Your bike came out nice man...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 04:50 PM~13041506
> *yeah suppose to be all 4 of em ....and you but I think it will turn out to be you Jr and Jerry.....O'yeah homie hotel is paid for
> *


fuck yeah I'm still down I'm gonna call them fuckers this friday and make sure I already have the time off requested :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 04:53 PM~13041535
> *Your bike came out nice man...
> *


Thanks bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 03:59 PM~13041595
> *fuck yeah I'm still down I'm gonna call them fuckers this friday and make sure I already have the time off requested :biggrin:
> *


well you guys are gonna have to fight over the beds or go Nuts ta butts if there is a chingo of you foolios but the room is reserved for 3 days doggie.......You're our guest homie......hope you foolios have a GOOD TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 05:02 PM~13041612
> *well you guys are gonna have to fight over the beds or go Nuts ta butts if there is a chingo of you foolios but the room is reserved for 3 days doggie.......You're our guest homie......hope you foolios have a GOOD TIME
> *


nuts to butts thats fucked up homie :cheesy: I'll take the floor doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 04:04 PM~13041627
> *nuts to butts thats fucked up homie :cheesy: I'll take the floor doggie
> *


It's all GOOD doggie  ,wish I could stroll with you foolios


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 05:05 PM~13041631
> *It's all GOOD doggie  ,wish I could stroll with you foolios
> *


get your money right fool and lets roll to the Cali show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13041644
> *get your money right fool and lets roll to the Cali show
> *


I'm trying dog,I'll be back up inna minute....aint no thang


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

what up?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13041598
> *Thanks bRO
> *



This is the Bobber my cousin builds at his shop...not bad for 17K


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 05:57 PM~13042054
> *This is the Bobber my cousin builds at his shop...not bad for 17K
> 
> 
> ...


nice mine cost me a total of 2gs with the cost of the bike but mine is no where near that one


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13042265
> *nice mine cost me a total of 2gs with the cost of the bike but mine is no where near that one
> *



Shit its all good...at least your ridin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 06:24 PM~13042303
> *Shit its all good...at least your ridin
> *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 04:57 PM~13042054
> *This is the Bobber my cousin builds at his shop...not bad for 17K
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a high price IMO.*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up primo. it dont look like we gonna pic up that trailor tonight. im still waitin on my boy with the trucc


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 07:31 PM~13042927
> *What's good Colorado!
> *



what up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13042973
> *what up primo. it dont look like we gonna pic up that trailor tonight. im still waitin on my boy with the trucc
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

IM JUS CURIOUS-- do any of yall in the Springs ever see DOGG THE BOUNTY HUNTER RUNNIN AROUND ALL WILD down there with -- I see him on TV every once in a swhile-- and I know they do alot in CO--- so I was jus curious.. I mean- everytime I see em- they are in some pROjects down there :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 06:59 PM~13043253
> *IM JUS CURIOUS-- do any of yall  in the Springs ever see DOGG THE BOUNTY HUNTER RUNNIN AROUND ALL WILD down there with -- I see him on TV every once in a swhile-- and I know they do alot in CO--- so I was jus curious..  I mean- everytime I see em- they are in some pROjects down there :biggrin:
> *


he likes to come here and work with one of the main bail bondsmen here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 06:59 PM~13043253
> *IM JUS CURIOUS-- do any of yall  in the Springs ever see DOGG THE BOUNTY HUNTER RUNNIN AROUND ALL WILD down there with -- I see him on TV every once in a swhile-- and I know they do alot in CO--- so I was jus curious..  I mean- everytime I see em- they are in some pROjects down there :biggrin:
> *


aint no real "projects" down here ,just middle class apartments:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13043288
> *he likes to come here and work with one of the main bail bondsmen here.
> *


you make that call Chris?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13043288
> *he likes to come here and work with one of the main bail bondsmen here.
> *



I understand that-- he works with DOWNTOWN BOBBY BROWN :biggrin: 
I was jus wonderin if yall ever see him runnin aROund like a chiccen with his head cut off-- its funny on TV.. he be yellin- his wifes titties be bouncin-- they got painball guns full of mase-- shit is wild :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13043319
> *aint no real "projects" down here ,just middle class apartments:cheesy:
> *



sorry for givin em to much credit ROy. :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 18 2009, 07:05 PM~13043328
> *you make that call Chris?
> *


not quite yet Roy, I would like to have something in line for the 66 before I bring something else home. But I will.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 07:32 PM~13042941
> *That's a high price IMO.
> *



Thats cuz you used to gettin EVERYTHING FOE FREE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 07:35 PM~13043699
> *Thats cuz you used to gettin EVERYTHING FOE FREE
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HOWS THE CUTTY COMING OUT!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIKSIX, 300MAG, CHANGING MINDZ, RO 4 LIFE


*ROLLERZ*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13043833
> *ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Hahahah...you beat me to it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 07:46 PM~13043846
> *Hahahah...you beat me to it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13043789
> *HOWS THE CUTTY COMING OUT!!!
> *


THE FRAME WILL BE SPRAYED THIS WEEKEND AND THEN IT SHOULD BE DOWN HILL fROm THERE. WHATS CRACKIN RENZO??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13043833
> *ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO BUDDY!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Feb 18 2009, 08:54 PM~13043955
> *HELLO BUDDY!!!
> *


ANSWER THE PHONE!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 07:35 PM~13043699
> *Thats cuz you used to gettin EVERYTHING FOE FREE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13042973
> *what up primo. it dont look like we gonna pic up that trailor tonight. im still waitin on my boy with the trucc
> *


*That's cool, just let me know, call me or text me.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13044585
> *:angry:
> *


Dont be sad--- its not like he can name the stuff youve got for free-





























But for the right price I might let him know :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! gettin' ready to bounce out to Cali tomorrow, I'll hopefully have pics when I get back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2009, 09:16 PM~13045023
> *Whutz Up CO!!! gettin' ready to bounce out to Cali tomorrow, I'll hopefully have pics when I get back!!!  :biggrin:
> *


AINT NO HOPEFULLY TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 10:34 PM~13045287
> *AINT NO HOPEFULLY TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Im not just bad wit' phones, cameras too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2009, 09:37 PM~13045323
> *:biggrin: Im not just bad wit' phones, cameras too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BETTER figure it out the first day you are there then :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 18 2009, 03:32 PM~13041361
> *For sure Carnal.............ready to go LIVE :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW..............* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2009, 09:16 PM~13045023
> *Whutz Up CO!!! gettin' ready to bounce out to Cali tomorrow, I'll hopefully have pics when I get back!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*AHHH SHIT YOU COMMING TO THE BEST SIDE THE WEST SIDE HOMEBOY!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Feb 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13045508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13044705
> *Dont be sad--- its not like he can name the stuff youve got for free-
> But for the right price I might let him know :biggrin:
> *



You never know what I already know...but just in case


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13043253
> *IM JUS CURIOUS-- do any of yall  in the Springs ever see DOGG THE BOUNTY HUNTER RUNNIN AROUND ALL WILD down there with -- I see him on TV every once in a swhile-- and I know they do alot in CO--- so I was jus curious..  I mean- everytime I see em- they are in some pROjects down there :biggrin:
> *



I know Dog's old shop was off 25th and Sheridan in Denver, next to a pawn shop I used to go to to buy cheap shit... I saw them there once with cameras but I didn't care to try to find out what all was going on..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13046944
> *You never know what I already know...but just in case
> PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU IN ARIZONA GOODTIMERS................*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2009, 08:10 AM~13047984
> *GOODMORNING
> *



What up


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

WHATS U :biggrin: P COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 19 2009, 08:45 AM~13048167
> *What up
> *



JUST GOIN TO WORK AND YOU


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2009, 09:00 AM~13048238
> *JUST GOIN TO WORK AND YOU
> *



At work...trying to stay awake again


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!! :biggrin: 

What up with everybody??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*THE OTHER CAR*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

^^happend like 5 years ago.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 19 2009, 02:17 PM~13051141
> *THE OTHER CAR
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie its good that you were ok so how were the people in the other car?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 05:54 PM~13053107
> *damn homie its good that you were ok so how were the people in the other car?
> *


YOU DONT WANNA KNOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn Chris, Thank God u made it out of that one. Now u have to tell the story....*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 07:08 PM~13053702
> *YOU DONT WANNA KNOW
> *


I just read about the old lady in OFF TOPIC and that had to suck  

does anybody know if my avi's ok or will a mod say something about it because I couldn't find one to ask if it was ok?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 07:41 PM~13054006
> *I just read about the old lady in OFF TOPIC and that had to suck
> 
> does anybody know if my avi's ok or will a mod say something about it because I couldn't find one to ask if it was ok?
> *


Doesn't look like you will be having it long you sick Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13054020
> *Doesn't look like you will be having it long you sick Fawker :biggrin:
> *


  so then I better change it before a mod sees it your telling me :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 08:43 PM~13054031
> * so then I better change it before a mod sees it your telling me :angry:
> *


Pm me the pic.I dident see it. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13054077
> *Pm me the pic.I dident see it. :biggrin:
> *


its my avi I haven't changed it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

post a bigger pic Chrisladen


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13054114
> *post a bigger pic Chrisladen
> *


I shaved so I don't look like binladen's cousion anymore :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13054089
> *its my avi I haven't changed it
> *


All I could see is your plate still.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13054162
> *I shaved so I don't look like binladen's cousion anymore  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13054227
> *Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


uploading to my computer it will be my new avi :biggrin:

never mind on it being my new avi but heres a pic of me today but I been sick so I haven't shaved in a few days








this is what I did over the weekend before I got sick :biggrin: 
























sorry Larry I had your shit put away but the kids found it so like I told Joe I'll get you some to try next time we make some if not this weekend then it will be next weekend


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know Larry posted pic's of his bike but heres one I took of it.
if I had remembered to take my camera to work today then I would have one of him crusing down the street


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like it's time to take another trip to LJ :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

whats up Roy ??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

heres some pics from 2 weeks ago of my kids having fun


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13054604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come down on a weekend and give me a day notice and its on


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13054604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  change your avi :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

calm down roy :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up swiph


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13054753
> * change your avi :angry:
> *


ok Damn it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13055754
> *ok Damn it :biggrin:
> *


you know that shit was funny foolio :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HELLO EVERYBODY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13054836
> *what's up swiph
> *



What up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13054651
> *whats up Roy ??
> *


what up Cuz?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 10:18 PM~13055877
> *you know that shit was funny foolio :cheesy:
> *


Joey thought I would worry about it :uh: everyone knows what I look like in LIL :biggrin: 

so how have you been Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13056150
> *Joey thought I would worry about it :uh:  everyone knows what I look like in LIL :biggrin:
> 
> so how have you been Roy?
> *


Good Bro,really Good....you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1040626564.html
:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 10:48 PM~13056258
> *Good Bro,really Good....you?
> *


been sick for a few but I'm doing better now. just hoping I get thru this weekend ok and it will be ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1040637510.html
:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1037025244.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13056321
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1040637510.html
> :dunno:
> *


TO bad thats such a small pic-- but o well- 64s dont really do it for me anyways


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 10:57 PM~13056360
> *TO bad thats such a small pic-- but o well- 64s dont really do it for me anyways
> *


yeah with everything listed would be nice to see everything


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 08:19 PM~13053814
> *Damn Chris, Thank God u made it out of that one. Now u have to tell the story....
> *



No prob...


It was mine and my coworkers first trip to North Dakota. Neither one of us had never been there before, and my coworker is really into bird hunting so on the way up north from Bismarck he was driving at first.

As we were driving north toward New Town my coworker was really on the look out for birds and to be honest he was swerving the vehicle alot, so I offered to drive so he can do his thing. We pulled over to get a soda about 25 miles from where the accident happened and I took over driving.

We were headed north on Hwy 83 and we came to our turn off...I turned right and noticed a car pulled over on the side of the road...I drove by slow thinking they might need help and when I finally saw they were just on the phone I punched it...right thru the stop sign and into the southbound hwy 83...

I saw the car out of the corner of my eye, hit the brakes and cranked the wheel to try to avoid them. They never saw me, or never hit the brakes...we rolled I don't know how many times and it was like being on a roller coaster.

There were three passengers in the other car...the elderly woman was coherent at the scene and airlifted to the hospital. I found out 5 days later that she passed from "injuries related to the accident"....the other two people walked away.

I had a sprained ankle and still suffer from a herniated disc in my lower back...my coworker has small pieces of glass in his eye and tore his rotator cuff.



I shouldn't be here, if it wasn't for the seatbelts, airbags, and the powers that be I wouldn't be typing this. I went to counseling for about a year cuz the thought of killing someone as a result of my actions weighed heavy on my concience...

Its still weird every time I go back there...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:00 PM~13056397
> *yeah with everything listed would be nice to see everything
> *


do you know the person that owns the first link you posted?
and even if you don't you should post it up again maybe you could help then sell it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13056453
> *do you know the person that owns the first link you posted?
> and even if you don't you should post it up again maybe you could help then sell it
> *


Nope I don't know anybody with a 65 besides Overnight Celebrity


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:00 PM~13056397
> *yeah with everything listed would be nice to see everything
> *


YA-- the daytons look chinas-- and the interior doesnt even look like its in the car
-- thats a great way to sell it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13056453
> *do you know the person that owns the first link you posted?
> and even if you don't you should post it up again maybe you could help then sell it
> *



ITS GONNA TAKE ALOT OF HELP TO SELL THAT CAR-- IT AINT NEVER GONNA BRING 20K in that guys life-- not even if he sold it twice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13056474
> *Nope I don't know anybody with a 65 besides Overnight Celebrity
> *



R U SURE ABOUT THAT  

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:07 PM~13056504
> *ITS GONNA TAKE ALOT OF HELP TO SELL THAT CAR-- IT AINT NEVER GONNA BRING 20K in that guys life-- not even if he sold it twice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ sold it twice
Shit I'd be lucky to get 20k for mine :loco:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:06 PM~13056493
> *YA-- the daytons look  chinas-- and  the interior doesnt even look like its in the car
> -- thats a great way to sell it :biggrin:
> *


from the pic I would never know till I seen it in person but I guess you know your shit :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:08 PM~13056523
> *R U SURE ABOUT THAT
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


well I know Chuck had or has a 5,an ex member has a 5,Fes has a 5,Rich has one,but I was talking about a done or close to done one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:09 PM~13056531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ sold it twice
> Shit I'd be lucky to get 20k for mine :loco:
> *


THATS REAL-- cause I wouldnt give no where near 10k for it :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13056566
> *well I know Chuck had or has a 5,an ex member has a 5,Fes has a 5,Rich has one,but I was talking about a done or close to done one
> *


ME 2  
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:12 PM~13056575
> *ME 2
> :cheesy:
> *


Pics :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:15 PM~13056614
> *Pics :dunno:
> *


Youve seen it plenty of times- TRUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:16 PM~13056628
> *Youve seen it plenty of times- TRUST ME :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM~13056658
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13056668
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: 
hints?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:25 PM~13056754
> *  :dunno:
> hints?
> *



Are you serious??
lets jus say -- it was recently involved in a multi car trade.
but it didnt go to far-- well not as far as one of em :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13056913
> *Are you serious??
> lets jus say -- it was recently involved in a multi car trade.
> but it didnt go to far-- well not as far as one of em :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: I don't even know what car ur talking about  He did say done or almost done*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13057007
> * :uh: I don't even know what car ur talking about  He did say done or almost done
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:42 PM~13057033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Ur a joto, stop fucken around :angry: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13057007
> * :uh: I don't even know what car ur talking about  He did say done or almost done
> *


I guess I don't know what car also but I thought he said those weren't dayton's on that little ass pic from a page or two back and I couldn't tell anything except I liked the tires (fat white walls) :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:46 PM~13057081
> *I guess I don't know what car also but I thought he said those weren't dayton's on that little ass pic from a page or two back and I couldn't tell anything except I liked the tires (fat white walls) :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: You like your white walls like you like ur women :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13057066
> * IM a joto, I should have know you were gonna fuck around bout this :angry: *
> [/b]


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:48 PM~13057104
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


*OK, hooked on phonics :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:46 PM~13057081
> *I guess I don't know what car also but I thought he said those weren't dayton's on that little ass pic from a page or two back and I couldn't tell anything except I liked the tires (fat white walls) :biggrin:
> *



I was sayin that the pic of the 64 ROy posted up for sale on craiglsit is so small- those RAL daytons look like chinas-- meaninm that fool should post bigger pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13057138
> *I was sayin that the pic of the 64 ROy posted up for sale on craiglsit is so small- those RAL daytons look like chinas-- meaninm I kant spall
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:49 PM~13057125
> *OK, hooked on phonics :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: worked for me

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Feb 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13056321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I like white girls (not that I can tell on the car) as long as there clean and ready to roll


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13057151
> *:uh:
> *


Im on my desktop- cause my laptop is doin a defrag thing-- and my desktop keyboard has BIG OL KEYS ON IT-- LOL

and besides- I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13057158
> *is this the car you'r talking about because I can't tell what kind of rims it has on it
> yes I like white girls (not that I can tell on the car) as long as there clean and ready to roll
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, that's not what I was referring to :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:52 PM~13057179
> *Im on my desktop- cause my laptop is doin a defrag thing-- and my desktop keyboard has BIG OL KEYS ON IT-- LOL
> 
> and besides- I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:
> *


*What's your excuse every other time ****** :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:52 PM~13057179
> *Im on my desktop- cause my laptop is doin a defrag thing-- and my desktop keyboard has BIG OL KEYS ON IT-- LOL
> 
> and besides- I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:
> *


*For not giving a fuck, you sure edit your posts a lot :0 *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:55 PM~13057212
> *For not giving a fuck, you sure edit your posts a lot :0
> *


so is this the car?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1040637510.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:56 PM~13057224
> *so is this the car?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1040637510.html
> *


*What r u talken bout Chris  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:55 PM~13057212
> *For not giving a fuC, you sure edit your posts a lot :0
> *


i forgot the g on thinG-- I edit em so they atleast make sense- not so that passy you standards college boy :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

PASSY woops :biggrin: 

didnt wanna edit it though--LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13057235
> *i forgot the g on thinG--  I edit em so they atleast make sense- not so that passy you standards college boy :cheesy:
> *


WTF, it's getting worse :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13057233
> *What r u talken bout Chris
> *


 :dunno: I'm drunk tring to get in the mix and get more post and thats what I thought he was talking about its a few pages back


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 PM~13057255
> *WTF, it's getting worse :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 11:59 PM~13057264
> *My spelling and grammer <----:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 19 2009, 11:59 PM~13057258
> *:dunno: I'm drunk tring to get in the mix and get more men and thats what I thought he was talking about its a few pages back
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whaddup pimps


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13057294
> *Whaddup pimp
> *


*Fixed....I'm doing good.....just fucken with Adam up :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13057278
> *:biggrin:
> *


ok ok ok-- SO LET ME ASK YOU THIS--
ARE YOU SLIC SOLDIER?

or SOLDIER SLIC?

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13057289
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:03 AM~13057305
> *Fixed....I'm doing good.....just fucken with Adam up :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 20 2009, 12:03 AM~13057308
> *ok ok ok-- SO LET ME ASK YOU THIS--
> ARE YOU SLIC SOLDIER?
> 
> ...


*SLICK SOLDIER ******!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 12:03 AM~13057305
> *Fixed....I'm doing good.....just fucken with Adam up :biggrin:
> *


aparently my grammar aint the only one that needs work :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Sean, Adam, and Chris Right?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13057310
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I think BOTH u guys been hangin out with Chuck to long


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13057315
> *SLICK SOLDIER ******!
> *


so-- would that be A SLIC SOLDIER ? :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 01:05 AM~13057323
> *whats up Sean, Adam, and Chris Right?
> *



YEZZIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 20 2009, 12:05 AM~13057318
> *aparently my grammar aint the only one that needs work :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:06 AM~13057331
> *I think BOTH u guys been hangin out with Chuck to long
> *



If that was the case- I wouldnt be so damn tired- cause all that ***** does is sleep :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:06 AM~13057331
> *I think BOTH u guys been hangin out with Chuck to long
> *


*Chuck is no where as whitty as me  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:06 AM~13057335
> *YEZZIR!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie (and just to let you know you have a cool name) how you doing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 12:05 AM~13057323
> *whats up Sean, Adam, and Piss Right?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:08 AM~13057344
> *Chuck is no where as whitty as me
> *




****** or WITTY?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 01:09 AM~13057348
> *whats up homie (and just to let you know you have a cool name) how you doing?
> *



Chillen...yea I think there is 3 Chris's that visit the CO topic regularly.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13057351
> ******* or WITTY?
> *


*Shouldn't you be sleeping? Or is your sleep apnea acting up again :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13057351
> ******* or WITTY?
> *


I use to think-- well I still do think this-- but dont bet on it-- I already lost a grnad on that :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:09 AM~13057350
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



WATCH IT...or I might have to make you rest in it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:11 AM~13057368
> *Chillen...yea I think I weigh as much as 3 Chris's that visit the CO topic regularly.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:11 AM~13057370
> *Shouldn't you be sleeping? Or is your sleep apnea acting up again :cheesy:
> *



I'm Chris, not Chuck...I'm nocturnal. About to head to Wal Mart.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:11 AM~13057368
> *Chillen...yea I think there is 3 Chris's that visit the CO topic regularly.
> *


then theres 4 because I visit here but don't do much talking :biggrin: 
I'm Chris from La Junta but I spend most my time in Off Topic


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:13 AM~13057384
> *:uh:
> *



They must be as small as midgets...its not nice to label people like that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 01:14 AM~13057399
> *then theres 4 because I visit here but don't do much talking :biggrin:
> I'm Chris from La Junta but I spend most my time in Off Topic
> *



I'm in OT when its dead in here


You, me, and Curiousdos = 3


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:15 AM~13057406
> *I'm at the buffet when its dead in here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Chillen...yea I think I weigh as much as 3 Chris's that visit the CO topic regularly.


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckn Sean


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 20 2009, 01:16 AM~13057411
> *:biggrin:
> *



I'm at the BUFFET all the time...its how I got so sexy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 01:17 AM~13057415
> *Chillen...yea I think I weigh as much as 3 Chris's that visit the CO topic regularly.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mind him...he thinks he's in Oscar De La Hoya shape


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:18 AM~13057419
> *I'm at the BUFFET all the time...its how I got so sexy
> *


damn then I need to save some $ to get more whores :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good night homie's its time to hit the sack


NO ****


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2009, 01:20 AM~13057436
> *good night homie's its time to hit the sack
> NO ****
> *



Fa sho...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIKSIX, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove


:scrutinize:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Aight fellaz...off to Wal-Mart...


Lata!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I hooked my boy up with this bac in 97-- it was that mint green kinda color for 2500-- I dint have the money for it- or it woulod have been my fiorst 62-- I would have if I didnt buy my 71 cutty Coupe 2 weeks earlir. I tried to sell it to make the 62 mine- but it wasnt happenin. SO- my boy gave me 500 to let him get the deal.
He bought it- to it straight to the paint shop--- then to the interior shop-- and tehn sold it like 2 months later to some old white people on hubcaps and whitewalls for like 13 grand... I saw them sellin it like 2 yrs later for 10K-- and now I see it on craigslist. JUS THOUGHT ID SHARE THIS STORY :biggrin: 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1037949889.html


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 01:05 AM~13056474
> *Nope I don't know anybody with a 65 besides Overnight Celebrity
> *


I GUESS I AM A NOBODY. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2009, 02:37 AM~13057501
> *Aight fellaz...off to Wal-Mart...
> Lata!
> *


I JUST GOT BACK FROM THERE. IT'S DEAD IN THERE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:13 AM~13058179
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Sean?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 20 2009, 07:20 AM~13058204
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



Whats up man 


YO WHATS UP COLORADO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 20 2009, 08:57 AM~13058353
> *Whats up man
> YO WHATS UP COLORADO :wave:
> *


Que Pasa Simon?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

Not to much man just in school getting ready to go to welding class man i hope i can get my ride in here soon so i can get some welding done on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2009, 02:19 AM~13057735
> *I GUESS I AM A NOBODY.  :biggrin:
> *


Nah I just forgot about that 65,you should post more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13058637
> *Nah I just forgot about that 65,you should post more pics of it :biggrin:
> *


WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO POST PICS OF THE DENTS AND SCRATCHED PAINT. :dunno: 
I COULD POST PICS WHEN IT WAS A BUCKET, BUT MY SCANNER SUCKS. :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13060037
> *WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO POST PICS OF THE DENTS AND SCRATCHED PAINT. :dunno:
> I COULD POST PICS WHEN IT WAS A BUCKET, BUT MY SCANNER SUCKS. :roflmao:
> *


It's close though :thumbsup: just gotta be patient now huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*5 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES NOW
10 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES IN 2010*


















[/b]

*IT"S A TRADITIONAL THANG!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13061349
> *5 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES NOW
> 10 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES IN 2010
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *LIKE WHAT YOU GOODTIMERS ARE DOING OUT THERE.....KEEP IT UP!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 03:06 PM~13061349
> *<span style='color:blue'>ROLLERZ PLATE ON THE LAC*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

Well went to Fe's dads Funeral today and spent some time with the Homie's I ain't

seen in awhile. Most of them from RO, it was a hard cuz of the circumstance but

Good to see some fellow Lowriders show support to one of our own in the

Lowriding Community!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 PM~13065264
> *What up Colorado!!!
> 
> Well went to Fe's dads Funeral today and spent some time with the Homie's I ain't
> ...


sorry to hear about fe's dad but glad to hear that everone was there to support him at his time of need  

RIP :angel:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2009, 10:23 PM~13065337
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


whats up joto I meen homie how you doing tonight


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13064175
> *
> DAMN IM LOVIN THAT ROLLERZ PLATE ON THE LAC
> *



I was thinkin the same thing.. I cant wait to see this car changed up- its been like this for way to long


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13064175
> *
> DAMN IM LOVIN THAT ROLLERZ PLATE ON THE LAC
> *


You wanna buy that plate? :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13067013
> *I was thinkin the same thing..  I cant wait to see this car changed up- its been like this for way to long
> *


*ME EITHER THAT TUCK AND ROLL WENT OUT IN THE 80'S.........IM SURE HELL GET IT DONE THOUGH.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!! Wuz going on for the weekend??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 21 2009, 12:07 PM~13068569
> *What up Colorado!! Wuz going on for the weekend??
> *



whats up izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 20 2009, 03:06 PM~13061349
> *5 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES NOW
> 10 UNDERCARRIAGED RIDES IN 2010
> 
> ...


Whut up CO!!! Nice lineup... Just checkin' in from S.D.!!! Holla at you guyz when I get back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 21 2009, 09:35 AM~13067981
> *ME EITHER THAT TUCK AND ROLL WENT OUT IN THE 80'S.........IM SURE HELL GET IT DONE THOUGH.....
> *


YA- the funny part is it was still winnin best interior even in 2007 at most every show it was at. That shit use to shoc me.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2009, 11:14 AM~13068611
> *whats up izzy
> *



What up Homie...wuz good wit ya???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 12:27 PM~13069005
> *YA- the funny part is it was still winnin best interior even in 2007 at most every show it was at.  That shit use to shoc me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:angry: TTT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 09:56 PM~13072030
> *:angry: TTT
> *



No shit...everyone must be partying :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 21 2009, 04:29 PM~13070139
> *What up Homie...wuz good wit ya???
> *




just got home it was nice out today, whats good up there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2009, 10:22 PM~13072218
> *just got home it was nice out today, whats good up there
> *



You already called it a night??


Mine is just about to get started :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 21 2009, 09:22 PM~13072218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you got planned Homie??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13072649
> *Nuthin much really...tryin to figure out if I wanna do somethin :biggrin:
> What you got planned Homie??
> *



NO PLANS YET BROTHER


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GT</span> ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"STILL HITTEN CORNERS IN THEM LOWLOW'S GIRLLLLLLLL!!!!"*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13073781
> *
> *


*WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS GATZ.....SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND PERRITO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOLDADO970 (Feb 22, 2009)

PURO SABOR FAMILIA ( C.C )
Is Hosting a Car Show On HOWES In Fort Collins, CO..
ON MAY 3rd!! ALL CLUBS WELCOME EVERYONE WELCOME!!!

COME OUT FOR THE BIG CELEBRATION ...


** CLUB PARTICIPATON AWARDS **
WE ARE OFFERING ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT TROPHIES FOR 
ALL LOWRIDERS.... && MORE!!!.

SHOW UP WE HELP YOU OUT!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLDADO970_@Feb 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13077965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLDADO970_@Feb 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13077965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with the show homie


----------



## SOLDADO970 (Feb 22, 2009)

THANKS HOMIES!!

BE THERE!! AND LOOK ME UP!! ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME SHIRTS! AND STUFF!!

COOL!!!

ALRATOZ!!

SOLDADO
Puro Sabor C.C Member


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

With a minute to spare :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up swiph :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam i am stuck at work and my lil boy in the hosptial :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 22 2009, 08:05 PM~13080090
> *what's up swiph  :wave:
> *


What up homie- whats wROng with your little boy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13080118
> *What up homie- whats wROng with your little boy
> *


he has a high temp or he might have the flu i told my oldlady to keep informed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13080156
> *he has a high temp or he might have the flu i told my oldlady to keep informed
> *


how highs his temp?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 22 2009, 04:24 PM~13080343
> *how highs his temp?
> *


she told me its 101


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam looks a lil dead in here tonite


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wake up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2009, 01:04 AM~13083013
> *wake up everybody :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2009, 01:04 AM~13083013
> *wake up everybody :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SHOOT FOR WEDNESDAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=461000&st=


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 23 2009, 01:29 AM~13083188
> *LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SHOOT FOR WEDNESDAY
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Back in da town!!! :biggrin: had a gang of fun!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2009, 08:43 AM~13084413
> *Whut Up CO!!! Back in da town!!!  :biggrin: had a gang of fun!!!
> *


*POST THE PICS HOMEBOY!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2009, 09:52 AM~13084457
> *POST THE PICS HOMEBOY!!!
> *


I will later it takes me forever to post pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 23 2009, 10:51 AM~13084904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wildin' out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 23 2009, 09:51 AM~13084904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TELL HIM ROOM 208 IS WAITING ON HIM IN AZILLA!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2009, 03:43 PM~13087669
> *TELL HIM ROOM 208 IS WAITING ON HIM IN AZILLA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me too Vato :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...



...... :ugh: :ugh: :loco: whatever floats your boat...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 03:09 PM~13087946
> *Me too Vato :cheesy:
> *


*Orale you comming down tambien Larry!!!! Ill see you this weekend then perro, hope you ready to have some GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 23 2009, 04:21 PM~13088107
> *...... :ugh:  :ugh:  :loco: whatever floats your boat...
> *


what you got?? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:21 PM~13088108
> *Orale you comming down tambien Larry!!!! Ill see you this weekend then perro, hope you ready to have some GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I better have GOODTIMES I'm rolling with them to the show :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 03:39 PM~13088298
> *I better have GOODTIMES I'm rolling with them to the show :biggrin:
> *


*THATS FIRME HOMIE, WILL BE WAITING ON YOU GUYS WIT THE COLD ONES AND SOME CARNE ASADA ON THE GRIZZIE!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE YOU VATOS THERE!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:44 PM~13088375
> *THATS FIRME HOMIE, WILL BE WAITING ON YOU GUYS WIT THE COLD ONES AND SOME CARNE ASADA ON THE GRIZZIE!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE YOU VATOS THERE!!!!
> *


damn Carne Asada fuck I'm gonna stop eating right now until then :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 03:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...



Ive got the 30s for sale - you should jus go ahead and pic em up now so you're ready when you wanna build one :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 03:46 PM~13088390
> *damn Carne Asada fuck I'm gonna stop eating right now until then :biggrin:
> *


*COMMON HOMIE WE GONNA SHOW YOU HOW THE GOODTIMERS DO IT..........* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 23 2009, 05:15 PM~13088661
> *Ive got the 30s for sale - you should jus go ahead and pic em up now so you're ready when you wanna build one :biggrin:
> *


if I were balling they'd be mine already but I'm a baller on a budget


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:46 PM~13088390
> *damn Carne Asada fuck I'm gonna stop eating right now until then :biggrin:
> *


I hope all of the guys from Colorado have fun and a safe trip.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2009, 05:49 PM~13089020
> *I hope all of the guys from Colorado have fun and a safe trip.
> *


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

whats up co just seeing whats goin on and im in here by meself so guess not much and to let everyone know im sellin the 53 if anyones interested im considering trades plus cash depending on the ride im lookin for something maybe a g body ,fleetwood lifted it just needs to go before i change my mind like i have the last 2 years


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:49 PM~13089020
> *I hope all of the guys from Colorado have fun and a safe trip.
> *


X2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...


is that your truck in the backgROund? it kinda looks like it you must of traded for the elco :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2009, 06:49 PM~13089688
> *is that your truck in the backgROund? it kinda looks like it you must of traded for the elco :cheesy:
> *


na I didn't trade for it but I bought it :cheesy: Na just kiddin my truck is blue on the top and the bottom only grey in the middle


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:44 PM~13088975
> *if I were balling they'd be mine already but I'm a baller on a budget
> *


Thats the kind of baller Im targeting with what I have em priced at :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

You know what is the worst thing about these style cars. Almost none of em have big brake upgrades-- which is a must on ANYTHING ridin wheels this big.


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

my78olds and the 61 chevy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 23 2009, 08:15 PM~13090613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: 
:twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Wedo....I forgot that CD. PM me your addy again and I'll just send it to you.


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin: my brothers rust bucket lol


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

what it could look like lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2009, 03:18 PM~13088055
> *This fucker is bad I'd roll it all day
> 
> 
> ...


*I'd ROll it all day too..................................straight to the garage to thROw some 13 X 7's on it :cheesy: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 23 2009, 09:06 PM~13092191
> *:biggrin: my brothers rust bucket lol
> 
> 
> ...



Is he tryin to sell it- FOR REALS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13092530
> *I'd ROll it all day too..................................straight to the garage to thROw some 13 X 7's on it :cheesy:
> *


fuc that- jus body swap it with a regular GBODY . that way we can put that VERT on a juiced up chassis and swang it in the streets
:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 23 2009, 10:31 PM~13092530
> *I'd ROll it all day too..................................straight to the garage to thROw some 13 X 7's and FAT WHITES on it :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Always a badass picnic if you guys could make it..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460775


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:56 PM~13092894
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 23 2009, 11:10 PM~13093061
> *:angry:
> *



:0 Sup ******


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 23 2009, 10:18 PM~13093139
> *:0  Sup ******
> *


*Chillen in Durango, what's good with you? You sore at all? :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 23 2009, 11:22 PM~13093180
> *Chillen in Durango, what's good with you? You sore at all? :cheesy:
> *



Chillen in the YAY AREA...naw, I took it easy so I'm good. But Adam was whining like a lil girl by the time I dROpped him off.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 23 2009, 10:26 PM~13093232
> *Chillen in the YAY AREA...naw, I took it easy so I'm good. But Adam was whining like a lil girl by the time I dROpped him off.
> *


YA- then I came home- had one of my girls meet me here= got a nice hour long blow job- worked my kinks out and went on my USUAL 5 MILE RIDE THIS MORNIN- now what *****  
:biggrin: 

I ride 5 a day- you cnat ride 5in a whole year :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 12:21 AM~13093942
> *YA- then I came home- had one of my girls meet me here= got a nice hour long blow job- worked my kinks out and went on my USUAL 5 MILE RIDE THIS MORNIN- now what *****
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



5 miles on a bike? Thats the equivalent of WALKING a half mile...


Cake.


Not impressed at all...


Now if you rode to 120th for the next meeting...that would be impressive.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 23 2009, 11:42 PM~13094156
> *5 miles on a bike? Thats the equivalent of WALKING a half mile...
> Cake.
> Not impressed at all...
> ...


5 miles onmy schwinn *****--- not on some gear changin mountain bike. I bet you couldnt ride my schwinn a half mile- so that means you couldnt walk 20 feet without losin your breathe if its how you say it is :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 12:49 AM~13094220
> *5 miles onmy schwinn *****--- not on some gear changin mountain bike. I bet you couldnt ride my schwinn a half mile- so that means you couldnt walk 20 feet without losin your breathe if its how you say it is :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like you need to grease the chain *****...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 24 2009, 12:01 AM~13094336
> *Sounds like you need to grease the chain *****...
> *


shit - my wheels stay trued and the chain greased-- you need to jus get ya ass to the gym :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 23 2009, 08:15 PM~13090613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah a big brake upgrade is a must this fucker needs to stop and yeah yeah to everybody I'd roll it with the 30s ALL FUCKING DAY :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 12:31 AM~13094553
> *Yeah a big brake upgrade is a must this fucker needs to stop and yeah yeah to everybody I'd roll it with the 30s ALL FUCKING DAY :cheesy:
> *


:
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove

I love 30s-- ESPCIALY ON 4DOOR BOX CHEVYS-- 
Sean was mad when I sold my Box and didnt getta ROll with the 30s on it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 12:31 AM~13094553
> *Yeah a big brake upgrade is a must this fucker needs to stop and yeah yeah to everybody I'd roll it with the 30s ALL FUCKING DAY :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 12:33 AM~13094565
> *:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 24 2009, 12:36 AM~13094577
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:tears: 


YA- you know thats the truth- ****** wouldnt have know what to do if that would of hit the streets. What a shame what a shame :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 24 2009, 01:34 AM~13094572
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 23 2009, 09:50 PM~13092816
> *Is he tryin to sell it- FOR REALS
> *


 no he is trying to fix it up little by little

he hopes to be druving it in a year or two


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING

C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2009, 08:52 AM~13095624
> *ROTHER!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13095648
> *MORNING BROTHER!!!
> *



WHAT UP CIP? ARE YOU GUYS BUSY TODAY


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 02:42 AM~13094886
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13097736
> *Good Morning CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 



































wheres the damn pics




























:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

fuck it was a long morning I didn't think it was ever going to end


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! Damn its nice outside :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 PM~13097856
> *:angry:
> wheres the damn pics
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll put some up today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP FES AND IZZY?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 24 2009, 12:36 PM~13098188
> *WHATS UP FES AND IZZY?
> *



What up Homie!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

NOT MUCH, JUST LOOKING AT G-BODIES


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what it dew co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 24 2009, 01:36 PM~13098188
> *WHATS UP FES AND IZZY?
> *


Whut up Chris??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well when I was in L.A. I didn't have any batteries in my camera so I didn't take any pics but here's some pics in S.D.









Thatz Fam Bam... thatz the spot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2009, 03:10 PM~13099371
> *Well when I was in L.A. I didn't have any batteries in my camera so I didn't take any pics but here's some pics in S.D.
> 
> 
> ...




you need to get a camera witha BATTERY PAC--- you know -- the one that recharges- thats the onyl way to go ***** :biggrin: 
and I wanna either see cars- or bitches--- not the place where cars park and the bitches are inside hiding :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's Petco Park were the Padres play (baseball)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 04:15 PM~13099403
> *you need to get a camera witha BATTERY PAC--- you know -- the one that recharges- thats the onyl way to go ***** :biggrin:
> and I wanna either see cars- or bitches--- not the place where cars park and the bitches are inside hiding :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Well we're all shit out of luck on that one... I honestly only saw about 10 lolo's at the most when I was out there and I wasn't taking the pics, so you know there's no pics of any breezy's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13096441
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


Hey hopefully I'll run into you in Phoenix bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Feb 24 2009, 03:57 PM~13099248
> *what it dew co
> *


Whats up Ben??we need to drink some beers and play that bowling game :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 03:39 PM~13099621
> *Hey hopefully I'll run into you in Phoenix bro
> *


werent you gonna ROll down with RO to start with- what happened?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2009, 03:19 PM~13099422
> *Well we're all shit out of luck on that one... I honestly only saw about 10 lolo's at the most when I was out there and I wasn't taking the pics, so you know there's no pics of any breezy's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK-- next time yuou are jus gonna have tot ell the wifey SWIPH wants some pix-- especialy next time you are in Puerto RicO--- naw fuc that-- jus next time you are goin to PR--- take me with you-- Ill take care of the pics :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 04:44 PM~13099674
> *LOOK-- next time yuou are jus gonna have tot ell the wifey SWIPH wants some pix-- especialy next time you are in Puerto RicO--- naw fuc that-- jus next time you are goin to PR--- take me with you-- Ill take care of the pics :biggrin:
> *


Letz put it this way last time my and my girl went to P.R. she told me I could never go back by myself!!! :biggrin: thatz how crazy it is down there!!!  So I'll let you know!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2009, 03:52 PM~13099735
> *Letz put it this way last time my and my girl went to P.R. she told me I could never go back by myself!!!  :biggrin: thatz how crazy it is down there!!!   So I'll let you know!!!
> *


Ive always wanted to go to PR-- ever since I was fuccin wit this PR bitch in High school-- UMM UMMMM-- But I jus havent made it yet :angry: 

BUT I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 04:43 PM~13099658
> *werent you gonna ROll down with RO to start with- what happened?
> *


I hadn't decided but GT invited me to roll with them and get a room with them so I went that way I'm broke and can't afford a flight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 06:10 PM~13101104
> *I hadn't decided but GT invited me to roll with them and get a room with them so I went that way I'm broke and can't afford a flight
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13102022
> *
> *


*SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND PERRO..............*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Where everybody at


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 24 2009, 08:38 PM~13102022
> *
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY? :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, *cl1965ss*
What up Big Chuck? :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13104482
> *Where everybody at
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13103052
> *whats up colorado
> *



:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13104034
> *SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND PERRO..............
> *


*I don't think I'm gonna make it Carnal. I have some issues with work  But I may make a last minute decision and go :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *fesboogie*

*What's good Fes Dawg? *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 24 2009, 04:58 PM~13099792
> *Ive always wanted to go to PR-- ever since I was fuccin wit this PR bitch in High school-- UMM UMMMM--  But I jus havent made it yet :angry:
> 
> BUT I WILL :biggrin:
> *


Everybody should go atleast once... but you can say dat about alot of places!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 25 2009, 02:04 AM~13105338
> *AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie
> 
> What's good Fes Dawg?
> *


Chillin' tired!!! Whutz Good wit' you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 01:05 AM~13105341
> *Everybody should go atleast once... but you can say dat about alot of places!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ive got a list longer than some 24inchcylinders of places like that..

PLAYBOY MANSION-- (right Sean)
Bahamas
Costa Rica
Mexico city-- some of the best lookin churches in the world
BRAZIL-- those women are gorgeous- and freaky :biggrin: 


Jus to name a few


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 01:06 AM~13105347
> *Chillin' tired!!! Whutz Good wit' you?
> *


*Same 'ol Pimpen*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 02:14 AM~13105378
> *Ive got a list longer than  some 24inchcylinders of places like that..
> 
> PLAYBOY MANSION-- (right Sean)
> ...


Yeah that looks like a bomb place to go!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 25 2009, 02:15 AM~13105381
> *Same 'ol Pimpen
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's a sick ass 3 wheel  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 25 2009, 01:29 AM~13105453
> *That's a sick ass 3 wheel
> *



:dunno: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 01:17 AM~13105394
> *Yeah that looks like a bomb place to go!!!
> *



YA- BRazil be off the hook I hear. My cuzo went there a couple times- we were gonna go this past summer-- but plans got fucced up :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 02:44 AM~13105529
> *YA- BRazil be off the hook I hear. My cuzo went there a couple times-  we were gonna go this past summer-- but plans got fucced up :angry:
> *


That really blows (no ****)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 01:51 AM~13105551
> *That really blows (no ****)
> *


YA- my summer was fucced. But o well-- Im past it-- now I jus pray it gets better fROm here on out...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 25 2009, 02:03 AM~13105334
> *I don't think I'm gonna make it Carnal. I have some issues with work  But I may make a last minute decision and go :cheesy:
> *


Bummer


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 25 2009, 01:03 AM~13105334
> *I don't think I'm gonna make it Carnal. I have some issues with work  But I may make a last minute decision and go :cheesy:
> *


 :0 *DAMN ESE!!! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:26 AM~13106758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Wow how to live to be 100 *:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicano Park in Barrio Logan in S.D.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like this one...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I know!!! I need to shave... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 AM~13106864
> *Wow how to hit  100 :0
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13108329
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

to the top...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 09:37 AM~13106864
> *Wow how to live to be 100 :0
> *


Don't play the roll Roy I know you see what I see :cheesy: na I was just posting it to see some lowriding on the msn homepage it's good


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13110849
> *Don't play the roll Roy I know you see what I see :cheesy: na I was just posting it to see some lowriding on the msn homepage it's good
> *


*SEE YOU IN A COUPLE DAYS HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:26 AM~13106758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A HOPPER!!!!!


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

it needs some work but it getting there


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

the back


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 AM~13108196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: What up homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13110849
> *Don't play the roll Roy I know you see what I see :cheesy: na I was just posting it to see some lowriding on the msn homepage it's good
> *


 :biggrin: 
Yeah I seen Himbones old 64 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 25 2009, 06:52 PM~13111609
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  What up homie?
> *


Whutz Up Big Dogg!!! :biggrin: How's the Monte comin' along??? you dialed it in yet???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:29 PM~13111966
> *Nice pics Fes :thumbsup:
> *


  I'll be the 1st to admit I don't like taking pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:32 PM~13111987
> *  I'll be the 1st to admit I don't like taking pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


At least you got to go to Chicano Park,shit the only places I went to in ago was the Zoo and seaworld and I lived a few hours away for the majority part of my life.
too bad it wasn't poppin huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 06:34 PM~13112010
> *At least you got to go to Chicano Park,shit the only places I went to in ago was the Zoo and seaworld and I lived a few hours away for the majority part of my life.
> too bad it wasn't poppin huh
> *


*****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13112010
> *At least you got to go to Chicano Park,shit the only places I went to in ago was the Zoo and seaworld and I lived a few hours away for the majority part of my life.
> too bad it wasn't poppin huh
> *


Yeah the day after I left they had a hop on 43rd!!!  I seen a couple of lo's on Mission Beach gettin' down though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 05:59 PM~13111688
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah I seen Himbones old 64 :cheesy:
> *


WHoever hasnt seen it must be livin under a ROc-- besides- Im sure you will see it again :cheesy: 

I hope Im aROund this summer when you do


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whas happenin CO. I am tresspassin to say whats up.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13110849
> *Don't play the roll Roy I know you see what I see :cheesy: na I was just posting it to see some lowriding on the msn homepage it's good
> *


OK CAPTAIN :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 25 2009, 06:37 PM~13112048
> *Whas happenin CO. I am tresspassin to say whats up.
> *


whats up GOODTIMER--- hows CHITOWN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone cares, I seen Gaspar last night and he said the Cinco De Mayo Show is gonna be May 3rd and that they already have 80 pre-registrations... I got a couple of flyers from him if anyone is interested...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13112075
> *whats up GOODTIMER--- hows CHITOWN
> *


Its better we got to 42


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 06:37 PM~13112046
> *WHoever hasnt seen it must be livin under a ROc-- besides- Im sure you will see it again :cheesy:
> 
> I hope Im aROund this summer when you do
> *


Hey Swiph what Truucha is that where they was at the Majestics New Years Picnic and Ron was hitting the switch on it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Feb 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13112048
> *Whas happenin CO. I am tresspassin to say whats up.
> *


Whut Up Dogg??? :biggrin: when are you gonna give me my rematch in bowling??? Im ready... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:40 PM~13112078
> *If anyone cares, I seen Gaspar last night and he said the Cinco De Mayo Show is gonna be May 3rd and that they already have 80 pre-registrations... I got a couple of flyers from him if anyone is interested...
> *


80 pre-registrations is funny as hell,sometimes me and my wife party with some members of the counsel that sponsors that show and I heard some plugs were gonna be pulled this year.......But then again ya never know.Maybe he told you 80 to try to get everyone to hurry up and register


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 06:41 PM~13112100
> *Hey Swiph what Truucha is that where they was at the Majestics New Years Picnic and Ron was hitting the switch on it?
> *



That would be #25-- ONE OF MY FAVORITES. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13112100
> *Hey Swiph what Truucha is that where they was at the Majestics New Years Picnic and Ron was hitting the switch on it?
> *


I think thatz vol. 25


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13112154
> *YUP- SWIPH IS RIGHT- #25 without a doubt :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:46 PM~13112141
> *80 pre-registrations is funny as hell,sometimes me and my wife party with some members of the counsel that sponsors that show and I heard some plugs were gonna be pulled this year.......But then again ya never know.Maybe he told you 80 to try to get everyone to hurry up and register
> *


Yeah I thought the same thing!!! I doubt peeps is already on it like that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13112171
> *FIXED :cheesy:
> *


I must've answered a 1/2 a second to slow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:49 PM~13112182
> *Yeah I thought the same thing!!! I doubt peeps is already on it like that!!!
> *


I don't think I ever seen 80 entries there(not counting bikes)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:52 PM~13112207
> *I don't think I ever seen 80 entries there(not counting bikes)
> *


Me neither... they don't have that much room over in that one spot were they've been having it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:54 PM~13112228
> *Me neither... they don't have that much room over in that one spot were they've been having it...
> *


yeah and last year sucked ass bad if it wasn't for the few clubs that made it I don't think there would've been another plus they only raised 1300 for charities I hear WTF :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13111296
> *NOW THATS A HOPPER!!!!!
> *



*x76*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 06:57 PM~13112249
> *yeah and last year sucked ass bad if it wasn't for the few clubs that made it I don't think there would've been another plus they only raised 1300 for charities I hear WTF  :dunno:
> *



ROy-- what is the P&S gas station you mentioned in the BMX topic??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13112358
> *ROy-- what is the P&S gas station you mentioned in the BMX topic??
> *


 :dunno: 
Thought you said that was the lil store you be strolling to on your Schwinn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:09 PM~13112379
> *:dunno:
> Thought you said that was the lil store you be strolling to on your Schwinn
> *


maybe it was s & p ....maybe I'm just all fucked up,I just ment the lil store you get all your stuff from


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:57 PM~13112249
> *yeah and last year sucked ass bad if it wasn't for the few clubs that made it I don't think there would've been another plus they only raised 1300 for charities I hear WTF  :dunno:
> *


Damn thatz not much for that kind of show... Itz been around forever!!! the flyer says itz the 26th one... and whutz up wit' the for sale on under your avi???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:09 PM~13112379
> *:dunno:
> Thought you said that was the lil store you be strolling to on your Schwinn
> *


I think you been drivin aROund to much and ended up this way-- cause we both know I aint never mentioned no P&S gas station


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ANd I know you always got your camera with you when you out cruisin- so why dont you post up the pics you got fROm your cruise up here :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:16 PM~13112467
> *I think you been drivin aROund to much and ended up this way-- cause we both know I aint never mentioned no P&S gas station
> *


 :0 
Maybe I did when I cruised through Broomfield and Longmont.
I was just there yesterday maybe the name stuck in my head,I got a homie that stays in Longmont off of Lashley st in those light Blue townhouses....you know where that is?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 08:22 PM~13112535
> *ANd I know you always got your camera with you when you out cruisin- so why dont you post up the pics you got fROm your cruise up here :cheesy:
> *


Damn Roy, you sneaking up to Longmont??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13112535
> *ANd I know you always got your camera with you when you out cruisin- so why dont you post up the pics you got fROm your cruise up here :cheesy:
> *


I did bring the camera but I forgot the memory card in the laptop  :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13112553
> *Damn Roy, you sneaking up to Longmont???  :biggrin:
> *


I'm all over the place homie since I got this ride,this fuckers a runner


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13112540
> *:0
> Maybe I did when I cruised through Broomfield and Longmont.
> I was just there yesterday maybe the name stuck in my head,I got a homie that stays in Longmont off of Lashley st in those light Blue townhouses....you know where that is?
> *


YA-- My 1st house I bought was right acROss lashley on 5th.
Whos your homie? IVAN?
and the gas station you are refferin to is called THE ARABIAN STORE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13112553
> *Damn Roy, you sneaking up to Longmont???  :biggrin:
> *


He must not feel to welcome up this way- cause Ive told everybody in here if they make it all the way up here to stop by and well go grab tacos. OH WELL :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:28 PM~13112618
> *YA-- My 1st house I bought was right acROss lashley on 5th.
> Whos your homie? IVAN?
> and the gas station you are refferin to is called THE ARABIAN STORE :biggrin:
> *


Wow that's crazy small world I think the Townhouses are between 5th and some street called sorenson or something like that.Nah not Ivan homie he lives in WY....a prospect you can say


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:31 PM~13112653
> *He must not feel to welcome up this way- cause Ive told everybody in here if they make it all the way up here to stop by and well go grab tacos. OH WELL  :biggrin:
> *


I'll call next time I'm up there,I thought your ass live in Thornton or something


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:31 PM~13112665
> *Wow that's crazy small world I think  the Townhouses are between 5th and some street called sorenson or something like that.Nah not Ivan homie he lives in WY....a prospect you can say
> *


YA-- your pROspects wife is fine as fuc aint she :biggrin: -- and you and I both know I aint talkin bout IVAN IN WYO :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13112693
> *YA-- your pROspects wife is fine as fuc aint she :biggrin: --  and you and I both know I aint talkin bout IVAN IN WYO :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 08:31 PM~13112653
> *He must not feel to welcome up this way- cause Ive told everybody in here if they make it all the way up here to stop by and well go grab tacos. OH WELL  :biggrin:
> *


See Roy you missed out... and Swiph said the tacos was on him too!!! :biggrin: j/k!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:33 PM~13112682
> *I'll call next time I'm up there,I thought your ass live in Thornton or something
> *


DAMN ROy- THIS IS THE MOST BULLSHIT I HAVE HEARD OUT OF YOU IN ONE NIGHT IN A LONG TIME. Its cool though-- you didnt wanna stop by- my feelin aint hurt :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13112693
> *YA-- your pROspects wife is fine as fuc aint she :biggrin: --  and you and I both know I aint talkin bout IVAN IN WYO :uh:
> *


Maybe that was why I took the long drive to see a prospect :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13112698
> *See Roy you missed out... and Swiph said the tacos was on him too!!!  :biggrin:  j/k!!!
> *


i know huh  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13112706
> *DAMN ROy- THIS IS THE MOST BULLSHIT I HAVE HEARD OUT OF YOU IN ONE NIGHT IN A LONG TIME. Its cool though-- you didnt wanna stop by- my feelin aint hurt :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13112710
> *Maybe that was why I took the long drive to see a prospect :happysad:
> *


I would have made the drive jus to see his wife :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13112710
> *Maybe that was why I took the long drive to see a prospect :happysad:
> *


nah I am faithful to my wife and would never fuck with another members wives or daughters :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13112724
> *i know huh   :biggrin:
> *


YA-- and these tacos up here are some of the best.. OH WELL-- Im sure you will be bac up here again :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13112741
> *I would have made the drive jus to see his wife :biggrin:
> *


So you still stay around up there?Shit I'll call the next time I'm up there for sure


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:39 PM~13112750
> *nah I am faithful to my wife and would never fuck with another members wives or daughters :angry:
> *


NO MATTER HOW MARRIED- OR HOW FAITHFUL- YOU CAN ALWAYS LOOK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13112765
> *YA-- and these tacos up here are some of the best..  OH WELL-- Im sure you will be bac up here again :cheesy:
> *


Imma have to see :biggrin: 
haven't had nothing but jack in the Crack Tacos lately


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13112768
> *So you still stay around up there?Shit I'll call the next time I'm up there for sure
> *


What you mean STILL-- this is my town :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13112772
> *NO MATTER HOW MARRIED- OR HOW FAITHFUL- YOU CAN ALWAYS LOOK
> *


exactly


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13112778
> *Imma have to see :biggrin:
> haven't had nothing but jack in the Crack Tacos lately
> *



Ask this guy-- he knows all about my taco spot up here :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *CHANGING MINDZ*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13112786
> *What you mean STILL-- this is my town  :biggrin:
> *


You said your 1st house was there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13112799
> *Ask this guy-- he knows all about my taco spot up here :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


What's it called I might have ate there before :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13112801
> *You said your 1st house was there
> *


You are to funny-- you know I stay up here-- I bet you got pics to show it huh :0 

But anyways-- YA- im still in Longmont-- Im in my 3rd house Ive bought here now..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:45 PM~13112809
> *What's it called I might have ate there before :0
> *


NAW- Ivan likes the spot down the street--- my spot is up a couple blox


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:49 PM~13112850
> *NAW- Ivan likes the spot down the street--- my spot is up a couple blox
> *


Efrains?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:51 PM~13112871
> *Efrains?
> *


Never even heard of that
:dunno: 
where is that?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 08:44 PM~13112799
> *Ask this guy-- he knows all about my taco spot up here :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...





yea its the bomb!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:52 PM~13112888
> *Never even heard of that
> :dunno:
> where is that?
> *


by a car wash offa pritt or whatever that name is


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:54 PM~13112915
> *by a car wash offa pritt or whatever that name is
> *


NAW- only places I eat at down South are DURANGOS and LA PANDA-- I think i have heard of Efrains-- but I dont change up my routine- I go to certain places for certain things to eat :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

*Man... you guys talkin' about tacos got me hungry and shit...*


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 07:57 PM~13112939
> *NAW- only places I eat at down South are DURANGOS and LA PANDA-- I think i have heard of Efrains-- but I dont change up my routine- I go to certain places for certain things to eat :biggrin:
> *


Never been to those


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 08:00 PM~13112971
> *Never been to those
> *


Those are only of the couple good places here in town.................
LA PANDA has the best CARNITAS -- and Thier HAM TORTAS ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITES. Shit-- its been a lil while since i had one-- I think Im gonna have to go down there tomoROw :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13113846
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


whats up Joey?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 25 2009, 05:34 PM~13114074
> *whats up Joey?
> *


what's up chris uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 08:26 PM~13112593
> *I'm all over the place homie since I got this ride,this fuckers a runner
> *



Then why is it up for sale??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*AZ BOUND.........*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*HEY SEAN...DON'T FORGET TO PAY UP SUCKA!!*













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 26 2009, 02:07 AM~13116105
> *HEY SEAN...DON'T FORGET TO PAY UP SUCKA!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

yo whats up colorado one more day till friday :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13112778
> *Imma have to see :biggrin:
> haven't had nothing but jack in the Crack Tacos lately
> *


hopefully my boy is taking care of you Roy. We have a member that opened that Jack in the Box up.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHAT UP C.O. BROTHAZ!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2009, 07:21 AM~13116730
> *hopefully my boy is taking care of you Roy. We have a member that opened that Jack in the Box up.
> *


gotta love jack in the Crack homie,I think I'm their biggest customer :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys..

I will be coming to Denver for the Lowrider Show this year..

I will be able to shoot some cars in Denver on Monday after the show 

Then i will be in Colorado Springs Tuesday through Thursday.

If you guys have some complete cars ready to shoot and will be in Denver a day after the show or near The Springs the next week.. Lets shoot.

Roy.. go get your Yellow Impala =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 10:06 AM~13117801
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> I will be coming to Denver for the Lowrider Show this year..
> ...


 :roflmao: 
That car is long gone,but I'm sure we will have a few cars for you to shoot


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I can probably only get to 2 or 3 cars on Monday..

But i will have more days in Colorado Springs.. Garden of the Gods area..

If you get a chance.. send me some photos so i can schedule some of you guys.. other than that.. i will just look for cars at the show..

Figured i would give you guys first crack =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 10:20 AM~13117904
> *I can probably only get to 2 or 3 cars on Monday..
> 
> But i will have more days in Colorado Springs.. Garden of the Gods area..
> ...


I'll get a few for you,are they looking for basically the same thing as last year?
Pm me if anything has changed on the acceptance


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I want the best of the best.. 

You know how they like it..

Old, Juiced, Kandy, Undercarraige..

Perfect example is that sick Orange G-Body from RO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 10:29 AM~13117972
> *I want the best of the best..
> 
> You know how they like it..
> ...


With the POP UP SUNROOF
:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 26 2009, 01:31 PM~13119077
> *With the POP UP SUNROOF
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Feb 26 2009, 10:29 AM~13117972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

cars in the 80's.. are now 20 years old.. 

But the comparison was to the work done to the car.. not the year and style..

Trying to explain to Roy.. what has to be done for a full feature in Lowrider..

I'm sure he understood


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 02:26 PM~13120013
> *cars in the 80's.. are now 20 years old..
> 
> But the comparison was to the work done to the car.. not the year and style..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was only asking because I know last year they only wanted Chevy and they had to be lifted.
I was wondering if that was the factor this year


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Juice is a must.. Chevy isnt..

but the car has to be top to bottom complete.. 

Like that yellow hooptie lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 03:17 PM~13120483
> *Juice is a must.. Chevy isnt..
> 
> but the car has to be top to bottom complete..
> ...


 :biggrin: 
I like to refer to that car as my stepping stone


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd like to refer to that car as.. The one that got away.. 


asshole lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 10:06 AM~13117801
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> I will be coming to Denver for the Lowrider Show this year..
> ...


DAMN THAT COOL FOR YOU COLORADO GUYS GET OUT THERE I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE CARS FROM OUT THERE FEATURED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 03:52 PM~13120763
> *I'd like to refer to that car as.. The one that got away..
> asshole lol
> *


 :biggrin: 


Good to see you making your way back out here though Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I loved it out there..

Very laid back.. My sister lives in Florissant.. its like a different country to me..

Im in Ft Lauderdale.. so everything here moves pretty fast..

But the weather is MUCH better


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 26 2009, 06:20 PM~13120990
> *I loved it out there..
> 
> Very laid back.. My sister lives in Florissant.. its like a different country to me..
> ...


HELL, I LIVED IN FT LAUDERDALE FOR 25 YEARS, THEN MOVED TO ORLANDO FOR 5 YEARS AND JUST MOVED OUT HERE IN AUGUST. I WILL NEVER GO BACK, THE WEATHER HERE IS TOP NOTCH. IT DOESN'T SNOW HERE AS MUCH AS YOU WOULD THINK. THE ONLY BAD THING IS NO BEACH. :biggrin: :tears:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2009, 03:06 PM~13119820
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Max? long time no hear.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2009, 07:06 PM~13122389
> *What's good Colorado!
> *


FUCK IT, GO 2 PHX!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TO ALL THE HOMIES DIPPEN TO AZILLA, HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE!!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 11:34 PM~13125387
> *FUCK IT, GO 2 PHX!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GoodMorning COLORADO. :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2009, 06:19 AM~13126698
> *GoodMorning COLORADO. :biggrin:
> *


whats up JR :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what going on colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 27 2009, 08:16 AM~13126920
> *whats up JR  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Same old stuff here and what about you?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13129278
> *Same old stuff here and what about you?
> *


just living life man 
trying to fix up my ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

to the top -- guess Ill have to keep this alive while all you muthafuccas are gone this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 27 2009, 09:05 PM~13133232
> *to the top  -- guess Ill have to keep this alive while all you muthafuccas are gone this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Im still here but I wish I wasent. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 27 2009, 08:08 PM~13133277
> *Im still here but I wish I wasent. :biggrin:
> *


we were almost on the 2nd page.. :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Swiph?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 27 2009, 11:41 PM~13135519
> *what up Swiph?
> *


twiddlin my thumbs--LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 27 2009, 11:27 PM~13135364
> *we were almost on the 2nd page.. :angry:
> *


TTT

2nd page so I had to fix that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA--LALALALA-LALALALA :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 28 2009, 10:19 AM~13137369
> *LA LA LA LA LA LA LA--LALALALA-LALALALA  :biggrin:
> *


Yada Yada Yada YadaYadaYadaYada :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Roy.. how we looking homie.. Looking for some nice rides for me? =D


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13133232
> *to the top  -- guess Ill have to keep this alive while all you muthafuccas are gone this weekend :biggrin:
> *


I WILL KEEP YOU COMPANY THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

DOING THE SPINDLE SWAP TODAY!!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 27 2009, 09:05 PM~13133232
> *to the top  -- guess Ill have to keep this alive while all you muthafuccas are gone this weekend :biggrin:
> *



I'll be home doing my little project....









be better if I had the real thing to work on.. but it'll do for now... :thumbsup:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

good morning co


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 28 2009, 12:31 PM~13138276
> *DOING THE SPINDLE SWAP TODAY!!!!
> *


Thank goodness-- Im glad you decided to be doin things the smart way :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Feb 28 2009, 04:17 PM~13139487
> *good morning co
> *


WTF you smoking homie? :scrutinize: its not the morning :rofl:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up co. i havent posted in a while just wantin to say up. phx show is looken hard iwas out there since 11 this mornin and it was jam packed.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Feb 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13140816
> *wat up co. i havent posted in a while just wantin to say up. phx show is looken hard iwas out there since 11 this mornin and it was jam packed.
> *



this is the slowest show ever! we waited in line for hours


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

you in phx right now? iwas in line right behind RO today


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

how you going to come in here and rub our noses in it that your there at the show and we are here sitting in CO all sad


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

hey homie spensa. i tell you wat, ill tyr to post pics monday of the show and the after cruse couse tomarrow night its on fo sho


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Feb 28 2009, 08:00 PM~13140898
> *hey homie spensa. i tell you wat, ill tyr to post pics monday of the show and the after cruse couse tomarrow night its on fo sho
> *


can't wait to see the pic's :cheesy: 
my brother thats up there better send me or post up pics once he gets back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Feb 28 2009, 08:55 PM~13140871
> *you in phx right now? iwas in line right behind RO today
> *



yea levin the motel now to go ride sum go carts, do you need any bands


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

naw man we are all good come check us out tomarow we are inside in the corner we have two pink bikes im tyrone


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 28 2009, 06:29 PM~13139902
> *Thank goodness-- Im glad you decided to be doin things the smart way :biggrin:
> *


Finished bout 6:00! no grinding or spacers!!!!!


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

i wish i was at the show to :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 28 2009, 08:13 PM~13140977
> *Finished bout 6:00! no grinding or spacers!!!!!
> *


THats cause you put REAL DAYTONS on- toss some chinas on and it aint the same


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup roy? hows it goin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Feb 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13141848
> *sup roy? hows it goin
> *


What up CJ just relaxin bro sicker than a mofo  
how you doing homie?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

u know same crap different day bored as hell bout to go slam a few u have any luck sellin the ride yet? seems like u always do


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 28 2009, 10:34 PM~13141572
> *THats cause you put REAL DAYTONS on- toss some chinas on and it aint the same
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Feb 28 2009, 10:13 PM~13141876
> *u know same crap different day bored as hell bout to go slam a few u have any luck sellin the ride yet? seems like u always do
> *


Not this time but if I do better look out for me coming for yours


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

BRIAN FROM ROLLERZ SO-CO REPRESENTIN IN PHOENIX! PAINT BY BIG CIP-DAWG!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Feb 28 2009, 10:32 PM~13142012
> *BRIAN FROM ROLLERZ SO-CO REPRESENTIN IN PHOENIX! PAINT BY BIG CIP-DAWG!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 12:24 AM~13142714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this fucker is nice


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 01:24 AM~13142714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is funny


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 12:28 AM~13142740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My dic jus got hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPHS NEW PROJECT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn....sleeping cheek to cheek


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 1 2009, 01:52 AM~13142849
> *Damn....sleeping cheek to cheek
> *



NOT ME :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 12:52 AM~13142848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MUTHAFUCCA-- we were suppose to keep this a secret :angry:
Dont fuc it up on the way bac home


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL METAL FABRICATION


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 01:54 AM~13142854
> *NOT ME :cheesy:
> *



I know you ain't...you probably in the suite


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SIKSIX YOU NEED A BIKE LIKE THIS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 01:05 AM~13142904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This looks tight-- but either it needs a bigger fROnt tire- ot that HUGE ASS piece of plastic has to go- THEY DONT GO TOGETHER AT ALL- FUC WHAT ANYBODY THINKS  

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 12:43 AM~13142809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Pour some water on them and then snap the pic, bwahahaha*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 01:11 AM~13142926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Did you use a ladder to pain that Cip? :biggrin: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 02:54 AM~13143039
> *Did you use a ladder to pain that Cip? :biggrin:
> *


NO I JUST USED YOUR PANSA AS A STEP LADDER!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRAKIN COLORADO POST SUM MORE AZ PICS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

oK- I ERASED IT CHUC--LOL :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> Better start checcin phones chuc-- I got this fROm a 719--- but dont know whos it is- and they wouldnt tell me :0
> 
> 
> :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 1 2009, 11:30 AM~13144601
> *Better start checcin phones chuc-- I got this fROm a 719--- but dont know whos it is- and they wouldnt tell me :0
> 
> 
> ...



OK ILL ERASE IT 4 YOU CHUC :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> [/quot
> GOODTIMESKEEP THEM FOTOS COMING RO4LIFE 719 FOR THA FELLAS THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT LIKE ME :tears: GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THA GOODTIME PIC YOU POSTED :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 11:10 AM~13144496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*One of my Favs! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2009, 11:25 AM~13144581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 10:27 AM~13145660
> *:0
> *


what's up sean
:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT

first topic on the 2nd page


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 1 2009, 02:30 PM~13145672
> *what's up sean
> :wave:
> *


*What's good homie? Was that you I saw at the hospital the other day?*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 05:53 PM~13146934
> *What's good homie? Was that you I saw at the hospital the other day?
> *


if it was I hope everything is ok

Joey send me a pm to let me know


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 06:53 PM~13146934
> *What's good homie? Was that you I saw at the hospital the other day?
> *


It was him.Everything good with you homie?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 1 2009, 06:36 PM~13147212
> *It was him.Everything good with you homie?
> *


so is everything cool with Joey's lady? pm please


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BAN-850-QUEEN

:0 have you been in off topic they would love your name in there :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up everyone?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13147303
> *What up everyone?
> *


everybodies in AZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 1 2009, 06:36 PM~13147212
> *It was him.Everything good with you homie?
> *


*Yeah, I was visiting my homie in there. He bROke his ankle nasty on his GSXR coming down fROm a wheelie....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13147303
> *What up everyone?
> *


*What's good primo?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, hmmmmmmm, *Euro2low

What's good Phil?*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what up bRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 02:26 PM~13145656
> *One of my Favs! :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP SEAN DID YOU MAKE IT TO AZ DOGG I DIDN'T :tears: HOPEFULLY THERE IS SUM PICS OF SOME RUCAS WITH ASS & TITTS FROM AZ :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13148100
> *What's good primo?
> *



Whats good. I got me a brand new crate engine with less then 100 miles on it for $50. all i gotta do is go bacc to Oklahoma and swoop it up. Imma swoop up that front bench seat for the 51 at the same time so the project is moving nicely. I kicced it with Dozzer today for a couple of hours he said to tell you whats up.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 1 2009, 10:42 PM~13149746
> *Whats good. I got me a brand new crate engine with less then 100 miles on it for $50. all i gotta do is go bacc to Oklahoma and swoop it up. Imma swoop up that front bench seat for the 51 at the same time so the project is moving nicely. I kicced it with Dozzer today for a couple of hours he said to tell you whats up.
> *


You sure that aint one of them plastic moc up engines they be sellin :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 12:51 AM~13150351
> *You sure that aint one of them plastic moc up engines they be sellin :biggrin:
> *



no my uncle works at a chevy dealership and lets just say he did some gangsta shit and got the hook up. ill explain more to you when we talk or ill pm you.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Them Famous ROLLERZ starting the show season off right :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

2 cars fROm our chapter and they both placed! :biggrin: Good job guys way to put it down for our chapter and our Family!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

CONGRATS ROLLERZ :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2009, 04:22 AM~13150952
> *CONGRATS ROLLERZ  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS BROTHERS!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 2 2009, 02:03 AM~13150875
> *2 cars fROm our chapter and they both placed! :biggrin: Good job guys way to put it down for our chapter and our Family!
> *


YA-- that is some good shit right there. gotta be pROud of our bROthers for sure


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 2 2009, 02:03 AM~13150875
> *2 cars fROm our chapter and they both placed! :biggrin: Good job guys way to put it down for our chapter and our Family!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THIS IS SO SICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13151517


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WELL WE MADE IT BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 2 2009, 11:16 AM~13153271
> *WELL WE MADE IT BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK HOMIE, IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN.......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 2 2009, 12:25 PM~13153367
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK HOMIE, IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN.......
> *



*THANKS BRO*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 2 2009, 03:03 AM~13150875
> *2 cars fROm our chapter and they both placed! :biggrin: Good job guys way to put it down for our chapter and our Family!
> *



congrats homies. good shit! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

and congrats to everyone that placed out there in AZ
and thanks for the pic's


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz goin down CO!!!!

Congrats to the RO Fam


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS CHUCK AND J


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 2 2009, 03:03 PM~13155246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A GOOD PIC RIGHT HERE SON


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 1 2009, 01:53 PM~13146934
> *What's good homie? Was that you I saw at the hospital the other day?
> *


yeah it was me homie i thought that was u i told my old lady that that might have been one of my homeboys i seen :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH,* playboy2222*

Whats up dawg-- whats good wit ya. I see you found your way into the CO topic.  

What were you doin at the Bike shop today :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, playboy2222



YOU ARE SELLIN THE 63?? what ya got up your sleeve?? :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 07:04 PM~13161053
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, playboy2222
> 
> ...


what's up swiph
:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2009, 11:08 PM~13161102
> *what's up swiph
> :wave:
> *


what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 07:08 PM~13161112
> *what up pimpin-- whats good wit ya
> *


nut much just chillin and waiting to gtfo of work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nite


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 PM~13161097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, CHUCKIEBOY63, playboy2222
> YOU ARE SELLIN THE 63?? what ya got up your sleeve?? :biggrin:
> *


*NEEDS TO GO ASAP HOMIE.....FIRST $14000 AND ITS GONE!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 2 2009, 11:35 PM~13161513
> *NEEDS TO GO ASAP HOMIE.....FIRST $14000 AND ITS GONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS TREY-- wish I could pull it off.... But you snuk by the 2nd part of my question


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 11:45 PM~13161623
> *I LOVE THIS TREY-- wish I could pull it off....  But you snuk by the 2nd part of my question
> *


*PINCHE SWIPH HOMIE!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 2 2009, 11:49 PM~13161662
> *PINCHE SWIPH HOMIE!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


My inbox aint full- Ill accept a PM

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SOLD TO OUR COLO CHAPT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:11 AM~13161852
> *SOLD TO OUR COLO CHAPT.
> 
> 
> ...


Which homie picked this up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 12:15 AM~13161881
> *Which homie picked this up
> *


DA HOMIE JR AND IT HOPPS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 3 2009, 01:20 AM~13161917
> *DA HOMIE JR AND IT HOPPS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 3 2009, 01:20 AM~13161917
> *DA HOMIE JR AND IT HOPPS
> *


AND ITS A FRAME OFF FULLY BOXED FRAME HOMIE STOLD IT ON A FLIP OF A COIN.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:11 AM~13161852
> *SOLD TO OUR COLO CHAPT.
> 
> 
> ...


  *GOOD PICK UP COLORADO !!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 3 2009, 12:20 AM~13161917
> *DA HOMIE JR AND IT HOPPS
> *


Well hell- dont jus leave me like that- whats it got-- single- double- whats it hittin?
:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 01:33 AM~13161999
> *Well hell- dont jus leave me like that- whats it got-- single- double- whats it hittin?
> :biggrin:
> *


WERE TAKIN IT DOWN SAT , ALL I KNOW IS THE WHOLE TRUNK IS FULL OF BATTS.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:36 AM~13162025
> *WERE TAKIN IT DOWN SAT , ALL I KNOW IS THE WHOLE TRUNK IS FULL OF BATTS.
> *


You dont know what it hits though??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 12:38 AM~13162032
> *You dont know what it hits though??
> *


* :uh: Y U so concerned?*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

40 50 ITS NOT A HOPPER BUT IT DOES ITS THANG. YOU GUYS GET THE INFO ON BETOS SHOW , WE WERE PROMOTING IN AZ , ITS GONNA BW GOOD .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:40 AM~13162049
> *40 50 ITS NOT A HOPPER BUT IT DOES ITS THANG. YOU GUYS GET THE INFO ON BETOS SHOW , WE WERE PROMOTING IN AZ , ITS GONNA BW GOOD .
> *


*We're gonna go live, that's all I know!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 12:40 AM~13162048
> * :uh: Y U so concerned?
> *


*****-- when it comes to the Gbody hoppin game- I gotta make sure Im on my toes-- and not gettin blindsided :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 12:42 AM~13162062
> ******-- when it comes to the Gbody hoppin game- I gotta make sure Im on my toes-- and not gettin blindsided :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 12:42 AM~13162056
> *We're gonna go live, that's all I know!
> *


Im hopin so


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 12:43 AM~13162067
> *Im hopin so
> *


*Me too, keep the faith homie, 1 more month *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 12:45 AM~13162079
> *Me too, keep the faith homie, 1 more month
> *


I am homie-- everyday I try and build it stronger......


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 01:46 AM~13162090
> *I am homie-- everyday I try and build it stronger......
> *


I HEARD ABOUT THE ONE YOUR BUILDING , WE CAN NOSE EM UP AT BETOS SHOW , AND SEE WHAT IT DO.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

just checking in even tho I should be asleep I have to work in the morning


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:50 AM~13162109
> *I HEARD ABOUT THE ONE YOUR BUILDING , WE CAN NOSE EM UP AT BETOS SHOW , AND SEE WHAT IT DO.
> *


What you mean YOU HEARD ABOUT IT-- you and me conversated about it- about a week or so ago


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 01:53 AM~13162125
> *What you mean YOU HEARD ABOUT IT-- you and me conversated about it-  about a week or so ago
> *


YA WE DID TALK ABOUT IT , HOW YOU WERE GONA GET IT TO HIT 90S WITH NO WIEGHT. IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW YOU GONNA DO IT , GOOD LUCK WITH IT ID LIKE TO SEE ANY ONE MAKE THAT HAPPEN.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 3 2009, 01:52 AM~13162121
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> just checking in even tho I should be asleep I have to work in the morning
> *


SUP YOUR BRO SLEEPING IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:59 AM~13162150
> *YA WE DID TALK ABOUT IT , HOW YOU WERE GONA GET IT TO HIT 90S WITH NO WIEGHT. IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW YOU GONNA DO IT , GOOD LUCK WITH IT ID LIKE TO SEE ANY ONE MAKE THAT HAPPEN.
> *


IF YOU REMEMBER CORRECTLY- I said its set up to be able to hit 95-- BUT IF IT GETS THERE OR NOT is a different story.  
I never said its guranteeed gonna hit it--- but the suspension allows it to have the capabilities to..  

another thing I said is- I HATE FLOATIN CARS- if you remember- thats why you and me first got inot it- it was over that cadillac of yours or your homies- that was floatin like a bumble bee. I dont like cars that hit like that. I like seein em go up and down- Not up===== still up there- hang on its almost ready--- ok- here it comes bac down :biggrin: 
Some people dont mind floaters-- but I wont build mine like that EVER


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 02:04 AM~13162177
> *IF YOU REMEMBER CORRECTLY- I said its set up to be able to hit 95-- BUT IF IT GETS THERE OR  NOT is a different story.
> I never said its guranteeed gonna hit it--- but the suspension allows it to have the capabilities to..
> 
> ...


YA NOTHINGS GUARENTEED , BUT KEEP UP THE WORK ,MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN ,HOW MUCH YOU CHARGING THE GUY TO BUILD IT ? WE'LL TAKE A CPL FLOATERS DOWN FOR THE SHOW ,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 01:09 AM~13162202
> *YA NOTHINGS GUARENTEED , BUT KEEP UP THE WORK ,MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN ,HOW MUCH YOU CHARGING THE GUY TO BUILD IT ? WE'LL TAKE A CPL FLOATERS DOWN FOR THE SHOW ,
> *


YA- nothings guranteed- if it hits 75-80 Ill be happy for sure :cheesy: As far as chargin the guy-- Id charge him a fortune if I could- BUT ITS MINE.. thats why its takin so long to get this one done-- I got no time to work on it-- But I should have it ready soon--HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 01:00 AM~13162157
> *SUP YOUR BRO SLEEPING IT OFF  :biggrin:
> *


didn't get to make it to the show but I still have to wake up for work in the morning  

my brother made it out there so I'll just have to wait to see some more pic's and hope he took some good ones


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 12:11 AM~13161852
> *SOLD TO OUR COLO CHAPT.
> 
> 
> ...


   FUCKEN JR HIM AND JERRY WENT DOWN THERE FOR A SHOW AND JR CAME BACK WITH A CAR :biggrin: IT MUST OF BEEN GOODTIMES


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Simon?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN SEAN AND CHRIS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMER AND ROLLER!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 3 2009, 07:17 AM~13163177
> *WUS CRACKIN SEAN AND CHRIS
> *


*Just chillen getting ready to g to work  What's good in ur hood Wrinks? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 3 2009, 07:18 AM~13163180
> *GOOD MORNING GOODTIMER AND ROLLER!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 07:20 AM~13163198
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HOW IS THE RIDE COMING SEAN?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 07:19 AM~13163191
> *Just chillen getting ready to g to work   What's good in ur hood Wrinks?
> *


HERE AT WORK  NOT DOING PT THATS A GOOD THING :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 08:17 AM~13163178
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 3 2009, 07:22 AM~13163212
> *HERE AT WORK    NOT DOING PT THATS A GOOD THING :biggrin:
> *


*PUTO, SOME SHIT NEVER CHANGES....SPECIAL~LIPS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOOHHH WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I had a good fucking time man. I was glad to go the GT welcomed me and we partied good. Roy thank the guys again for taking me those are some down ass members bro hold on to em. I was also glad to see the Colorado ROLLERZ up there I did take the time and talk to them and want to Congradulate Chuck and 300mag for placing the show was packed and the compe was real good....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in the hood Damn Roy you and Jerry and JR have it rough


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

With the famous TRU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this a bad mofo right here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this Puto haha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

and just to show you I'm a good sport the third Puto right here thats me I wanted to spoon with Jerry but he shot me down cold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me and Jerry got all fucked up when I got up I found pics on my camera the one of me sleeping one of Jr sleeping and this fucking one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sleeping in the car anybody recognize him


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 11:04 AM~13164608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER PAINT JOB BY CIP-DAWG FROM BURQUE! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 11:20 AM~13164834
> *sleeping in the car anybody recognize him
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ****** ALWAYS SLEEPIN!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

still alot more pics to go do get some popcorn and get comfortable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pinstriping in the parking lot he was doing it at the show this fool was busy and stacking cash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in the middle of the car show they pulled this in the middle lane between cars and just smashed back bumper I have pics I'll post


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another famous offtopic cat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I know you probably got plenty more but I'll jus' tell you in advance, nice pics Larry!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2009, 11:49 AM~13165259
> *I know you probably got plenty more but I'll jus' tell you in advance, nice pics Larry!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I wanted my Colorado homies to feel like they were there as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice pics Larry ,hope you had a GOOD TIME bro
Congrats to Chuck and Jay and ROLLERZ for thier wins*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 12:36 PM~13165842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If thatz Mike Jones, That mug got skinny!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2009, 12:38 PM~13165871
> *If thatz Mike Jones, That mug got skinny!!!
> *


crack


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GOODTIMESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this fucker was smashing back bumper in the middle of the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Middle of the show inline hop homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 12:44 PM~13165959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the murals and leafing on that!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13164884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WAY SIC- Them Hold downs are lookin good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 3 2009, 10:25 AM~13164912
> *THAT ****** ALWAYS SLEEPIN!
> *



YA- this pROves beauty sleep aint real- its jus a myth :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:40 AM~13165132
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOWN RIGHT NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 11:49 AM~13166017
> *YA- this pROves beauty sleep aint real- its jus a myth :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 12:53 PM~13166072
> *:0
> *


Don't get him started I got a good thing going with these pics being back to back :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

trying her out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 11:54 AM~13166089
> *Don't get him started I got a good thing going with these pics being back to back :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


There are plenty of other things I would have commented on if I WANTED TO GET STARTED- like that ugly ass short bed chevy you posted :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a 57 vert and a 58 rag in perfect original condition inside a fucking gas station


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally for my last pic the GT back in the hood and after 1 1/2 hours more on the road and a speeding ticket I got home


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

pics look good !!! I stayed at the same hotel was to lazy to drive 15miles home :biggrin: .... More pics of the complete show at www.automotivesin.com


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 3 2009, 08:16 AM~13163173
> *   FUCKEN JR HIM AND JERRY WENT DOWN THERE FOR A SHOW AND JR CAME BACK WITH A CAR  :biggrin: IT MUST OF BEEN GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin: YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE , IT WAS A FLIP OF A COIN THING ,AND IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE HE WON :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 01:58 PM~13167364
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE , IT WAS A FLIP OF A COIN THING ,AND IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE HE WON :biggrin:
> *


We'll be waiting on you guys this weekend dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do Loco?? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

WHAT UP LARRY GOT IT STUUPED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 04:26 PM~13168700
> *WHAT UP LARRY GOT IT STUUPED
> *


what up Jerry? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 05:26 PM~13168700
> *WHAT UP LARRY GOT IT STUUPED
> *


no it's estupit :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 04:53 PM~13169030
> *no it's estupit :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 3 2009, 05:56 PM~13169067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 04:26 PM~13168700
> *WHAT UP LARRY GOT IT STUUPED
> *


*AW CABRON PINCHE JERRY YOU KNOW HOW TO TYPE ESE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 3 2009, 05:00 PM~13169135
> *AW CABRON PINCHE JERRY YOU KNOW HOW TO TYPE ESE!!!!
> *


And he yells all the TIME just like your ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1992 BROUGHAM RED AND GREY 5.7 ENGINE SOME FRONT END DAMAGE BUT I HAVE ANOTHER BUMPER AND HEADER PANEL THAT COMES WITH IT AND IS CLEAN JUST HAVE TO PUT IT ON. 107,000 MILES RUNS GOOD MAY HAVE A HOLE IN THE MUFFLER , WOULD BE A GOOD CAR TO FIX OR TO 90 A COUPE. THE 83 IS WHITE WITH RED INTERIOR DOES NOT RUN , IT DID RUN AT ONE TIME. CAR COMES WITH 15X7 FRONT WHEEL DR. VOUGUES AND CHINAS THAT HAVE RUSTED SOME BUT MAYBE COULD BE CLEANED UP ONE TIRE IS MESSED UP BUT THE FORTH RIM IS GOOD. AND THE 80S FLEETWOOD ROCKERS WILL POST ENGINE PICTURES LATER CLEAN. LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH 303-859-6423 PHILLIPA
















































































































































I WILL POST UP RED INTERIOR IN A MINUTE
[/quote]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 3 2009, 05:01 PM~13169155
> *And he yells all the TIME just like your ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*SORRY WE DIDNT GO TO HARVARD MR OG LEVEL 4.......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Mar 3 2009, 06:59 PM~13169853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this the afterhop?? Was it at central and bassline?? what time did it take place?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

we went right after the show, kicked it there till about 11 or 12 then went to franks hydraulics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Mar 3 2009, 07:17 PM~13170060
> *we went right after the show, kicked it there till about 11 or 12 then went to franks hydraulics
> *


Fuck I wanted to go bad but I went with some homies so not my ride so was it at the spot I said??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13171313
> *Fuck I wanted to go bad but I went with some homies so not my ride so was it at the spot I said??
> *


Central and baseline(pepis pizza) is where i heard everyone was going .. My daughter had to get to bed I should have went


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 3 2009, 09:27 PM~13171491
> *Central and baseline(pepis pizza)  is where i heard everyone was going .. My daughter had to get to bed I should have went
> *


I was there dog for 2 minutes but the homies had enough lowriding for one day and wanted to go eat


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 04:16 PM~13171313
> *Fuck I wanted to go bad but I went with some homies so not my ride so was it at the spot I said??
> *


pics were cool looks like u had the time of your life excpet u laying of the floor or did ur ass get kicked the fuck off the bed 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:29 PM~13171522
> *I was there dog for 2 minutes but the homies had enough lowriding for one day and wanted to go eat
> *



If theres a hop involved-- I would have misssed my meal and caught a cab :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13171592
> *If theres a hop involved-- I would have misssed my meal and caught a cab :biggrin:
> *


Na I was rolling with these guys that were kind enough to invite me when they didn't have to so I was having fun drinking with them anyway


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 08:34 PM~13171592
> *If theres a hop involved-- I would have misssed my meal and caught a cab :biggrin:
> *


I agree , some Bad ass Street hoppers were out from some of the pics i have seen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 3 2009, 09:41 PM~13171706
> *I agree , some Bad ass Street hoppers were out from some of the pics i have seen
> *


Looks like some just came out to hop I didn't see that regal at the show the yellow one but then again I did miss some of the hop because it was so crowded there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:41 PM~13171698
> *Na I was rolling with these guys that were kind enough to invite me when they didn't have to so I was having fun drinking with them anyway
> *


Its not like you would have been gone all night-- you would have still been able to drink wit em. I mean if some bitch would have told you to go kicc it wit her-- would you have turned that away to ( PRETEND YOU WERE SINGLE IN THIS THEORY) :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 04:45 PM~13171750
> *Its not like you would have been gone all night-- you would have still been able to drink wit em. I mean if some bitch would have told you to go kicc it wit her-- would you have turned that away to ( PRETEND YOU WERE SINGLE IN THIS THEORY) :biggrin:
> *


that kinda falls under a different theory :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:43 PM~13171717
> *Looks like some just came out to hop I didn't see that regal at the show the yellow one but then again I did miss some of the hop because it was so crowded there
> *


The regal was out in the parking lot it did not show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 11,933 159 1.22% 
SWEET*LIL*V Mar 2007 1,694 157 1.21% 
9-lives Feb 2006 2,406 149 1.15% 
SUZY Q Oct 2008 621 130 1.00% 
VENOM65 Jun 2005 4,036 120 0.92% 
lalonzo Feb 2009 160 98 0.75% 
MR1450 May 2005 18,739 89 0.68% 
GANGSTER_36 Feb 2005 5,935 82 0.63% 
bowtiesouth305 Today, 08:59 AM 66 66 0.51% 
801Rider Jun 2003 14,066 65


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 09:45 PM~13171750
> *Its not like you would have been gone all night-- you would have still been able to drink wit em. I mean if some bitch would have told you to go kicc it wit her-- would you have turned that away to ( PRETEND YOU WERE SINGLE IN THIS THEORY) :biggrin:
> *


thats different I'd fuck that bitch up if she was trippin if a bunch of fools started acting up I'd be all alone


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13171856
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 11,933 159 1.22%
> ...


hey doesnt white boy live out there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:53 PM~13171888
> *thats different I'd fuck that bitch up if she was trippin if a bunch of fools started acting up I'd be all alone
> *


I dont think you get it.. Im sayin- INSTEAD OF A HOP--- if a bitch wanted you to go with her-- would you still have said
" I cant- these guys were nice enough to invite me-Im gonna stay kiccin it wit them and go drinkin""

I DIDNT THINK SO :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 04:57 PM~13171948
> *I dont think you get it.. Im sayin- INSTEAD OF A HOP--- if a bitch wanted you to go with her-- would you still have said
> " I cant- these guys were nice enough to invite me-Im gonna stay kiccin it wit them and go drinkin""
> 
> ...


the fucker would try to do both
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 09:57 PM~13171948
> *I dont think you get it.. Im sayin- INSTEAD OF A HOP--- if a bitch wanted you to go with her-- would you still have said
> " I cant- these guys were nice enough to invite me-Im gonna stay kiccin it wit them and go drinkin""
> 
> ...


No foo thats not what I'm saying to leave and be alone with a chick is different than a bunch of dudes you don't know I know that chick isn't gonna act up and if she did it's me and her if a bunch of dudes started up and I'm alone.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:59 PM~13171992
> *No foo thats not what I'm saying to leave and be alone with a chick is different than a bunch of dudes you don't know I know that chick isn't gonna act up and if she did it's me and her if a bunch of dudes started up and I'm alone.
> *


So you didnt wanna be at the hop cause of fools maybe actin up and bein worried bout your safety?? I know there had to be some other GOODTIMERS there-- you would have been alright. I mean if you're sayin all GOODTIMERS took off and not one was at the hop- that would sounds wild to me..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 3 2009, 10:02 PM~13172038
> *So you didnt wanna be at the hop cause of fools maybe actin up and bein worried bout your safety??  I know there had to be some other GOODTIMERS there-- you would have been alright. I mean if you're sayin all GOODTIMERS took off and not one was at the hop- that would sounds wild to me..
> *


I don't think any from the hotel or the ones I met were there..Yeah the safety thing normally I don't even worry I'd go alone but I just said ahh we got invited to a party where they killed a pig so thought I'd check that out


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

most hated what up stuuped


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MR.51 is that Jerry from GoodTimes?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah loco thats me whats happenen


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 05:42 PM~13172735
> *yeah loco thats me whats happenen
> *


u own that truck right


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah homie aw u from LJ cool homie good dudes over there


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 05:48 PM~13172855
> *yeah homie  aw u from LJ cool homie good dudes over there
> *


yeah i from LJ u know my cousins impala63,mosthatedcc and lfted84
i met u at the pinic they had in sept


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 3 2009, 04:19 PM~13168087
> *We'll be waiting on you guys this weekend dog
> *


  COOL


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah loco your cuz larry went with us 2 az on a road trip we had a blast . i just registerd 2day on layitlow fkn bad ass. i remember u how u doing.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

whats up Tyrone ??


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13171313
> *Fuck I wanted to go bad but I went with some homies so not my ride so was it at the spot I said??
> *


ya centrol and baseline it was coo its has been better


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13171681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOODTIMES NM WILL BE THERE , ILL BE DOING ALL THE PROMOTING FOR DIRTY IN THE 505 , HOPE TO GET IT POPPIN FOR THE HOMIE DIRTY DIRTY.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:04 PM~13172069
> *I don't think any from the hotel or the ones I met were there..Yeah the safety thing normally I don't even worry I'd go alone but I just said ahh we got invited to a party where they killed a pig so thought I'd check that out
> *


I THINK YOU MADE THE RIGHT DESICION BY CHILLIN WITH THE GOODTIMERS , FUCK THE HOP , WE HAD MORE OF A GOODTIME AT THE MOTEL PARKING LOT. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 05:57 PM~13173006
> *yeah loco your cuz larry went with us 2 az on a road trip we had a blast . i just registerd 2day on layitlow fkn bad ass. i remember u how u doing.
> *


i am good and not so good cause i am stuck here at work


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 10:57 PM~13173006
> *yeah loco your cuz larry went with us 2 az on a road trip we had a blast . i just registerd 2day on layitlow fkn bad ass. i remember u how u doing.
> *


HOMIE MET COUSIN OF YOURS TODAY AT THE TIRE SHOP, HE WAS DROOLING ALL OVER MY CAR , HE DIDNT REALIZE HOW THE GT DOES IT IN THE 505 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13172506
> *MR.51 is that Jerry from GoodTimes?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13173036
> *whats up Tyrone ??
> *


yo wat up fooo


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

not much , just finished workin on the el co for the evening .. Your Bikes were looking good at the show , I looked around for you and could not find you guys


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 06:06 PM~13173137
> *HOMIE MET COUSIN OF YOURS TODAY AT THE TIRE SHOP, HE WAS DROOLING ALL OVER MY CAR , HE DIDNT REALIZE HOW THE GT DOES IT IN THE 505  :biggrin:
> *


did u help him pick his jaw after it dropped :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

we got a indoor spot we were right in front of a badass monte from georgia


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Carlos and I seen the bikes did not see you guys , What a long weekend it was worth it though :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite . what's up joe :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 3 2009, 11:16 PM~13173216
> *did u help him pick his jaw after it dropped :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 3 2009, 11:26 PM~13173308
> *good nite .  what's up joe :wave:
> *


whats up fool?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13172735
> *yeah loco thats me whats happenen
> *


not much homie just here at home kickn it  
last time I seen you I had to go back to work and I heard you guys partied it up for a little and that sucks that I didn't get to kick it with you guys so like I told Roy that if yous make it up here again like that (in the middle of the week) yous need to let us know the day before so I can take half a day off work :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Larry, Thanx for making us feel like we were part of the trip :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 3 2009, 10:19 PM~13172335
> *most hated  what up stuuped
> *


Not much Don :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2009, 12:20 AM~13173961
> *Nice Pics Larry, Thanx for making us feel like we were part of the trip :biggrin:
> *


I knew alot of us wouldn't be there and would like to see whats going on so I did my best


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 11:04 PM~13173108
> *I THINK YOU MADE THE RIGHT DESICION BY CHILLIN WITH THE GOODTIMERS , FUCK THE HOP , WE HAD MORE OF A GOODTIME AT THE MOTEL PARKING LOT. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Paul we had a GOODTIME there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be uploading your pics today Oye,just let me know which ones you don't want me to put up.....pinche Cochino


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13173057
> *NICE GOODTIMES NM WILL BE THERE , ILL BE DOING ALL THE PROMOTING FOR DIRTY IN THE 505 , HOPE TO GET IT POPPIN FOR THE HOMIE DIRTY DIRTY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES CO will be there also


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2009, 06:27 AM~13175126
> *Hell yeah Paul we had  GOODTIMES there :biggrin: *


WHAT ABOUT ME PERRO  :twak:  :twak: SEE YOU SAT PERRO DONT HIDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 4 2009, 06:30 AM~13175136
> *I'll be uploading your pics today Oye,just let me know which ones you don't want me to put up.....pinche Cochino
> *


HE PROBALLY WON'T CARE JUST POST THEM :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2009, 11:20 PM~13173961
> *Nice Pics Larry, Thanx for making us feel like we were part of the trip :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 AM~13164176
> *PUTO, SOME SHIT NEVER CHANGES....SPECIAL~LIPS!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAT! I NEED A BREAK SOMETIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 12:24 PM~13165681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Larry did you take a pic of the sign in the back ground or the cars?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 4 2009, 07:32 AM~13175455
> *Larry did you take a pic of the sign in the back ground or the cars?
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

what up roy give me a holler when u want 2 work on that bad 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 4 2009, 08:02 AM~13175745
> *what up Roy give me a holler when u want 2 work on that bad 63
> *


Going to pick you up now Dog


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 AM~13175339
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAT! I NEED A BREAK SOMETIMES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This looks like itz gonna be good!!! :biggrin: Hopefully everyone supports it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 4 2009, 08:32 AM~13175455
> *Larry did you take a pic of the sign in the back ground or the cars?
> *


 :cheesy: Neither homie the bikes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 4 2009, 08:08 AM~13175309
> *WHAT ABOUT ME PERRO  :twak:  :twak: SEE YOU SAT PERRO DONT HIDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hadn't seen you in here big homie I had fun as well you coming this Saturday right?? I don't know if I'm gonna make it I live like 2 hrs away  But Jerry whats up with next Saturday homie what we were talking about?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey MR.SELFISH here is that bike finished homie remember you came down and it was just the frame and engine?? What do you think?? Sorry for the repost homies but Jerry was asking about this :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics Larry...looks like you had fun


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how the 66 looks as of now.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*CHECK OUT SOME PICS FROM THE PHX SHOW BY THE HOMIE mr. fisheye!!!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=462876&st=0


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

whats up larry that bikes fucken badass way different from last time.yeah homie its on 4 next sat.hope u vatos make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 4 2009, 03:06 PM~13180462
> *whats up larry that bikes fucken badass way different from last time.yeah homie its on 4 next sat.hope u vatos make it
> *


It's this Saturday Jerry


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

naw roy he's talking about traviesos party not jr's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 4 2009, 05:04 PM~13181821
> *naw roy he's talking about traviesos party not jr's
> *


oooh ok
Hey the car did the same thing on the way home twice I'm thinking maybe vaporlock since it was driven for almost 3 hours straight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 4 2009, 04:06 PM~13180462
> *whats up larry that bikes fucken badass way different from last time.yeah homie its on 4 next sat.hope u vatos make it
> *


I'd go up with my lady are you sure homie is cool with it though??because I'm down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for all compliments on the pics just glad to go up there to report back


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

naw naw homie i will take that clamp back off i know thats the prob i knew it when u first started it back up that clamps 2 tight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 4 2009, 05:11 PM~13181909
> *naw naw homie i will take that clamp back off i know thats the prob i knew it when u first started it back up that clamps 2 tight
> *


sounds like a plan dog,might have to get that smaller hose huh?


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SIKSIX


What's good bROther!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *MR.51*

whats up jerry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

jays next pROject :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 4 2009, 05:06 PM~13181843
> *oooh ok
> Hey the car did the same thing on the way home twice I'm thinking maybe vaporlock since it was driven for almost 3 hours straight
> 
> *


Whats your car doing ???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

yes swiph i like this car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 4 2009, 07:53 PM~13183868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this setup is sick


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody have a hood or visor for a car like this


----------



## princess fiona (Feb 3, 2009)

nice


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 4 2009, 02:03 PM~13179779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2009, 07:20 PM~13182721
> *AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX
> What's good bROther!
> *



Just chillen...got back from the Yay Area and had to catch up on sleep.


You?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 4 2009, 08:42 PM~13183682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Girl on the right was makin them 1's I see...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13183889
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care what anyone says...


I'd roll that bitch just the way it is...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:27 PM~13184423
> *I don't care what anyone says...
> I'd roll that bitch just the way it is...
> *



x2!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 4 2009, 07:59 PM~13183977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry does I think


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 4 2009, 07:33 AM~13175147
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW WAS THE TRIP HOME?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13184405
> *Girl on the right was makin them 1's I see...
> *


Naw- I think she was jus holdin em for the girl on the left- cause aint no way Id give the girl on the right my money-- not even if it was a carigslist call that went bad :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 4 2009, 09:27 PM~13184423
> *I don't care what anyone says...
> I'd roll that bitch just the way it is...
> *


I guess your in their club so no hassel when I said I'd roll that other car they said roll it straight to the garage to get some 13s


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah homie i think the visor i got will fit that ride


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:27 PM~13184423
> *I don't care what anyone says...
> I'd roll that bitch just the way it is...
> *


*No one cares what you say. That car is bad, but the wheels SUCK DICK. thROw some 13's on it then I'd ROll it!  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2009, 11:11 AM~13177787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BOOKED MY FLIGHT ALREADY..........SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 06:45 AM~13188325
> *I guess your in their club so no hassel when I said I'd roll that other car they said roll it straight to the garage to get some 13s
> *


Here you go Larry................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOGGIE......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2009, 07:55 AM~13188767
> *WHATS CRACKEN SEAN DOGGIE......
> *


*Just getting ready for work Carnal, what's GOOD with you?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 5 2009, 07:53 AM~13188751
> *BOOKED MY FLIGHT ALREADY..........SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 07:56 AM~13188773
> *Just getting ready for work Carnal, what's GOOD with you?
> *


*NADA JUST TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS TRE HOMIE, I HAVE TO MAKE SOME ROOM IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Working on the pre-show party. Details coming soon.........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 08:03 AM~13188836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *THATS RIGHT............*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove, MR.51*


goodmorning


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 08:03 AM~13188836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TALKED TO ROBERT IN PHOENIX, HE IS THROWING IT RIGHT?

WELL ILL BE OUT THERE FO SHO HOMIES, IM GONNA COVER THE EVENT FOR THE MAG :biggrin: :biggrin:  


MATTER OF FACT DOES ANYONE HAVE ROBERT ESPINOSA # OR EMAIL OR MYSPACE, I WORTE IT DOWN AT THE SHOW AND FUCKIN LOST IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 06:45 AM~13188325
> *I guess your in their club so no hassel when I said I'd roll that other car they said roll it straight to the garage to get some 13s
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 5 2009, 08:19 AM~13188954
> *TALKED TO ROBERT IN PHOENIX, HE IS THROWING IT RIGHT?
> 
> WELL ILL BE OUT THERE FO SHO HOMIES, IM GONNA COVER THE EVENT FOR THE MAG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


*Yeah Beto is putting together the show, but we'll be putting the pre show party and hotel info together for everyone.  

PM me your # Trav, and I will forward it to him.  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 06:45 AM~13188325
> *I guess your in their club so no hassel when I said I'd roll that other car they said roll it straight to the garage to get some 13s
> *


There is a big difference in this 62 and that Monte-- I cant believe youd even TRY and compare the 2 :uh: 

And even though Sean hates the wheels- Id ROll it like htis--- as long as it could smoke them tires off like they were 13s :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 08:41 AM~13189165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











You do such a good job :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

edited


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 08:52 AM~13188745
> *No one cares what you say. That car is bad, but the wheels SUCK DICK. thROw some 13's on it then I'd ROll it!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1057730472.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1052397856.html


jus a couple dueces I saw on CL while doin a scan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 08:54 AM~13188762
> *Here you go Larry................
> 
> 
> ...



fail on the size and touchy are we? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

ha ha fucken larry whats up loco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 12:43 PM~13190784
> *ha ha  fucken  larry whats up loco
> *


nada homie what you up to?? Sean knows I'm fucking with him we coo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 12:43 PM~13190784
> *ha ha  fucken  larry whats up loco
> *


I'm at work too bro see what I get paid for vato :cheesy:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

shit wish i was homie i'l start monday


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 11:47 AM~13190827
> *shit wish i was homie i'l start monday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

que pas so chuckie what you up 2 homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 11:38 AM~13190718
> *fail on the size and touchy are we? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 12:47 PM~13190827
> *shit wish i was homie i'l start monday
> *


You start working monday or start looking?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 5 2009, 01:38 PM~13191441
> *:biggrin:
> *


so your hitting up the next LRM show?? I'm gonna try and make it as well but we'll see what happens


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:50 PM~13191576
> *so your hitting up the next LRM show?? I'm gonna try and make it as well but we'll see what happens
> *


*SEE YOU THERE!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:31 PM~13191932
> *X2
> *


SAN BERN OR DENVER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK MR. CEO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 5 2009, 01:33 PM~13191950
> *SAN BERN OR DENVER
> *


Both


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You home Wrinkles?


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

big wrinkles whats cracken loco


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:35 PM~13191969
> *Both
> *


DAMN! THATS FIRME DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Me and jerry's day out yesterday


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:35 PM~13191974
> *You home Wrinkles?
> *


YEA I'AM HOME BUT I'AM ON STAND BY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:35 PM~13191978
> *big wrinkles whats cracken loco
> *


WUS CRACKIN JERRY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:37 PM~13191997
> *Me and jerry's day out yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

you got a pisto im cumen down ese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Notice how the back lays lower....thanks Big Jerry on the help doggie























That's my Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:39 PM~13192025
> *you got a pisto im cumen down ese
> *


NAW DOGG NO PISTO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:40 PM~13192036
> *Notice how the back lays lower....thanks Big Jerry on the help doggie
> 
> 
> ...


WHO FOUND THAT OUT YOU OR JERRY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:39 PM~13192025
> *you got a pisto im cumen down ese
> *


Always got Pisto doggie.....you know how us unemployed fawkers do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 5 2009, 01:40 PM~13192039
> *NAW DOGG NO PISTO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


Pull that shit outta your bellybutton and have a beer fucker :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

what 4 lent. damm homie when you becum a jw


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:43 PM~13192063
> *Pull that shit outta your bellybutton and have a beer fucker :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:44 PM~13192079
> *what 4 lent. damm homie when you becum a jw
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:44 PM~13192079
> *what 4 lent. damm homie when you becum a jw
> *


NAW DOGG JUST SEEN THE LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

homie were getting pedo this weekend


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:48 PM~13192122
> *homie were getting pedo this weekend
> *


OK THIS SATURDAY I'LL DRINK A BEER THEN GO BACK TO MY LENT THANG ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

ha ha thats funny loco.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:53 PM~13192166
> *ha ha thats funny loco.
> *


MEMBER YOU TRIED TO GIVE UP BEER YOU MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 5 2009, 01:54 PM~13192185
> *MEMBER YOU TRIED TO GIVE UP BEER YOU MEMBER  :biggrin:
> *


For what?
































Captain Morgan? :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

a why you bringing up ol shit.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

JERRY, YOU GOING TO BE PUTTING ON A DANCING DISPLAY THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:37 PM~13191997
> *Me and jerry's day out yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


where is that i know where that is i cant tell if its in springs or in canon by the hospital


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

ha ha i dont know homie.we'll see whats happenen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 5 2009, 04:39 PM~13193715
> *where is that i know where that is i cant tell if its in springs or in canon by the hospital
> *


Make up your mind Zeke-lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13193198
> *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2009, 12:50 PM~13191576
> *so your hitting up the next LRM show?? I'm gonna try and make it as well but we'll see what happens*


  HAVE A PLAQUE FOR YOU CARNAL READY FOR CALI OR WHAT


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 03:40 PM~13193114
> *a why you bringing up ol shit.*


WHAT UP WITH THE ADD CARNAL


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

nada homie i tried 2 quit drinking once as you can tell it never happend.


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 5 2009, 05:26 PM~13194198
> *Make up your mind Zeke-lol
> *


that looks like here in canon and i know he rolls through here every once in a while but that allso looks like in springs i dont know ill ask him but he never posts back at me


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 01:37 PM~13191997
> *Me and jerry's day out yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


hey roy was that in canon


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

na homie that was here in the srgs on airport by the park


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13195576
> *hey roy was that in canon
> *


Nah it was in springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13195312
> *nada homie i tried 2 quit drinking once as you can tell it never happend.
> *


That's because we aint quiters dog


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 07:47 PM~13195635
> *Nah it was in springs
> *


yeah i thaught so but i didnt know cuz that looks just like this building by the hospital down here in canon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 5 2009, 08:05 PM~13195847
> *yeah i thaught so but i didnt know cuz that looks just like this building by the hospital down here in canon
> *


Yeah that apartment building offa 9th?
Nah homie it was in Springs....but this is in Canon offa the famous Skyline Drive


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13195934
> *Yeah that apartment building offa 9th?
> Nah homie it was in Springs....but this is in Canon offa the famous Skyline Drive
> 
> ...


thats nice i like that white with the gold the white relle makes the gold stand out. damn that skyline ridge is fuckin scary when you go up with a girl driver its like they cant drive theyr constantly speeding up and slowing down me and my brother inlaw were happy when we got down looking from the city it dont look high but when you look down from there its just like oh shit im scared of hights.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 5 2009, 08:32 PM~13196132
> *thats nice i like that white with the gold the white relle makes the gold stand out. damn that skyline ridge is fuckin scary when you go up with a girl driver its like they cant drive theyr constantly speeding up and slowing down me and my brother inlaw were happy when we got down looking from the city it dont look high but when you look down from there its just like oh shit im scared of hights.
> *


thanks bro,Canon is a nice as hell town just too many damn Bastard as cops,probably ex klans from what I hear that use to be a big Klan town.
Last time we went to a car Show out there we got a personal escort outta town :angry:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

damn canon is a rascist town i go to springs and hit it off with whites blacks chineese down here me my brother in law my sister and my little brother whent to alco and this lady stares us down like were gonna steal something she followed us through the store we talked all kinds of shit about her she heard us then my brother in law aka terry had to go tell her "yeah gang member" cuz hes part of the east side LBC's from pueblo and walsenburg his brother is a co founder we walked to city market and we got stared down by this big ol' bald dude it was just pissing me off then we were walking home and saw a poster of a eagle above a swatsika i dont know i just dont like it here there is some cool people down here though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you at Oye?


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13196169
> *thanks bro,Canon is a nice as hell town just too many damn Bastard as cops,probably ex klans from what I hear that use to be a big Klan town.
> Last time we went to a car Show out there we got a personal escort outta town :angry:
> *


yeah i kno cops down here are dirty i know some one who used to get drugs and knives from a cop who would sell them instead of turning them in the evidence room or filling a report he would just tell people dont do it again weve never had much of a gun situation but yeah there was this kid who was calling me a ****** at school and throwing up his hand like the nazis do i was like fuck that he got what was coming to him no one ever cald me names after that but any ways im saving up money and im gonna throw a barbeque up here at the duck park all the car clubs and solo riders are welcome im trying to bring lowriding down here im thinking of throwind a fund raiser for my car to keep teens out of the streets and working on cars iv gotta reserve three or four areas for every one to sit and eat but untill then


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

damm roy when wuz that a


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 11:43 PM~13198078
> *damm roy when wuz that a
> *


*WHEN YOU WERE A YOUNGSTER ESE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 6 2009, 01:03 AM~13198243
> *WHEN YOU WERE A YOUNGSTER ESE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Jr told me that Jerry is the only young dude he knows that grew up in the 60s :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 5 2009, 08:11 PM~13195236
> *  HAVE A PLAQUE FOR YOU CARNAL READY FOR CALI OR WHAT
> *


I told you thats never gonna happen so have a plate of food or a beer at least :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2009, 06:46 AM~13199195
> *I told you thats never gonna happen so have a plate of food or a beer at least :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13195312
> *nada homie i tried 2 quit drinking once as you can tell it never happend.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 5 2009, 01:53 PM~13192166
> *ha ha thats funny loco.
> *


Whats going on Jerry. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 AM~13199793
> *Whats going on Jerry. :wave:
> *


What up Paul how's it going out there Bro?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 AM~13199793
> *Whats going on Jerry. :wave:
> *


*ESE PAULITO...COMO ESTAMOS CABRON!!! STAY SAFE OUT THERE BRO!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's cracken GOOD TIMERS. What's good with Them Famous ROLLERZ!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Mar 6 2009, 09:10 AM~13200079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing GOOD Homies, Just chilling over here, trying to stay safe and making the Most out of it. I didnt bring my plaque this time and I dont have a Caprice no more so they wont be another lowrider in Iraq. GOODTIMES IRAQ :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13200215
> *What's cracken GOOD TIMERS. What's good with Them Famous ROLLERZ!
> *


Whats up pRezO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2009, 09:30 AM~13200302
> *Doing GOOD Homies, Just chilling over here, trying to stay safe and making the Most out of it. I didnt bring my plaque this time and I dont have a Caprice no more so they wont be another lowrider in Iraq. GOODTIMES IRAQ :biggrin:
> *


You a fool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13200215
> *What's cracken GOOD TIMERS. What's good with Them Famous ROLLERZ!
> *


What up Sean


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

what up paulito hows it going out there good 2 here from you homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*$14000...takes it home!!!! Get at me........*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:07 PM~13196451
> *Where you at Oye?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHEN JERRY WAS SHY AROUND THE HOMIES :biggrin: HE AINT SHY NO MO :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 6 2009, 01:46 PM~13202369
> *GOODLUCK CHUCK ON THA SALE DOGG FIRME RIDE*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 5 2009, 02:45 PM~13192103
> *NAW DOGG JUST SEEN THE LIGHT :biggrin:
> *


That was no light it was a flash when your ol lady slapped you upside your head :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What you drinking in that bottle homie?? I thought you didn't drink??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*GT Chucks gimme a shout when u have a chance.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:54 AM~13200553
> *What up Sean
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

its Friday and time to drink :cheesy:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 6 2009, 04:44 PM~13203628
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> its Friday and time to drink :cheesy:
> *


damn its allready friday??? Man i gotta get used to keeping up with the dates. I got kicked out of online school and have to go back to normal school i think ill go to garden park. Stupid vilas told me i wasnt meeting there standards but i GUESS they have a point i didnt do school for two quarters. im thinking about just getting my GED and going to auto school for interior paint and body work. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 6 2009, 04:55 PM~13203702
> *damn its allready friday??? Man i gotta get used to keeping up with the dates. I got kicked out of online school and have to go back to normal school i think ill go to garden park. Stupid vilas told me i wasnt meeting there standards but i GUESS they have a point i didnt do school for two quarters. im thinking about just getting my GED and going to auto school for interior paint and body work. :biggrin:
> *


I got a GED homie and I wouldn't recomend (sp) it to anybody stay in school homie its the best thing you can do for your self and you family if you plan on having one


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2009, 03:43 PM~13203261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cayate perro it was your beer  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 04:11 PM~13203463
> *GT Chucks gimme a shout when u have a chance.
> *


*PM SENT..............*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 6 2009, 05:46 PM~13204091
> *cayate perro it was your beer  :biggrin:
> *


*IT WAS MY BEER PERRO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... 

This is SWIPHS other personality- THE ONE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ROLLERZ ONLY.
IM NOT GONNA BE A BITCH AND TALK SHIT BEHIND A SCREEN NAME and not let yall know who it is-- but I dont want any of my CONTROVERSY to be related to RO at all. Im not really gonna be in here much-- but I jus wanted to make this known so my fellow riders will know THE TRUTH in who this is. I have alot to say- and for the fact that SWIPH is RO AFFILIATED-- it is always related bac to RO when he gets in his debates and FROM now on that doesnt need to happen.

I hope yall understand-- and if you have any questions or CONCERNS-- feel free to send me a PM-- or post in here- whatever is your preference  
:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *CHANGING MINDZ*

buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13205352
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> ...


HELLO FRIEND


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what are you doin tonight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *PLAYINWITMYSELF

What's good Swiph*


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 PM~13205451
> *AllHustle NoLove, PLAYINWITMYSELF :biggrin:
> 
> What's good Swiph
> *



jus switchin hands :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Mar 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13205502
> *jus switchin hands :biggrin:
> *


*I almost thought u didn't catch that :cheesy: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good coloRadO! Swiph what the deal with the new name playa? pRimO did you hear bout that new crate engine i got?


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

my goodtimers i love you all 4 life .


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

fuck that logo represents fucken hard


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

fuck im pedo somone get on this mutha fucka


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 09:03 PM~13205691
> *fuck that logo represents fucken hard
> *












*YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK ESE...WE AINT NO FALL OUTS HERE!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 08:52 PM~13205616
> *my goodtimers i love you all  4 life .
> *




















*WE GOT YOUR BACK ESE, FUCK THE HATERS!!!!*


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

fkn chuckie wuz up loco mr ceo . good seeing you loco .shit parting already homboy.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Jerry


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 09:35 PM~13205875
> *fkn chuckie wuz up loco  mr ceo . good seeing you loco .shit parting already homboy.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What Up CHUCK, how's it going


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 10:08 PM~13205724
> *fuck im pedo somone  get on this mutha fucka
> *


That damn puto JR just called me to invite me to kick it tomorrow I'm bummed out I can't make it but I'm totally down for next weekend


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

natha homboy paul just drinking by myself how you doing. MY HOMBOY


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

DAMM LARRY IF U DONT CUM DOWN YOUR ELSTUPID HAHA


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 09:45 PM~13205946
> *natha homboy paul just drinking by myself how you doing. MY HOMBOY
> *


Drink one for me Jerry :cheesy:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

YOU MY DOGG I'LL C U WHEN C U LOCO


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

AW 4 SHOO PAUL. YOU MY HOMBOY.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 09:55 PM~13206004
> *AW 4 SHOO PAUL. YOU MY HOMBOY.
> *


You know i got your back Mr. Jerry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove,* greenmerc77, MR.51


What's good Paul. What's cracken Jerry?*


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

FKN PAULITO. HURRY THE FUCK BACK ESE. I'LL BUY U A BEER ESE .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 6 2009, 06:13 PM~13204336
> *PM SENT..............
> *


*PM returned.....No es nada importante PerRO.....*


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

ALL HUSTLE HOW YOU DOING HOMIE


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 09:41 PM~13205522
> *I almost thought u didn't catch that :cheesy:
> *


Come on now-- you should no better than that :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

HA HA C MON WITH THE GOODTIMES


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

WANT 2 SAY WHAT UP 2 ALL THE 818 LOCOS . MY DOGGS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 6 2009, 08:51 PM~13205604
> *Whats good coloRadO! Swiph what the deal with the new name playa? pRimO did you hear bout that new crate engine i got?
> *


YOU NEED TO READ AGAIN- its in plain english- do I need to speak PUEBLO for you ***** :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 12:25 AM~13206735
> *YOU NEED TO READ AGAIN- its in plain english- do I need to speak PUEBLO for you ***** :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Thats fucced up speakin Pueblo! I re read it and i get it. You got split personality disorder :roflmao: :thumbsup: Thats ok let me know if you need any psychotropics i stayed stalked up on em!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 6 2009, 11:46 PM~13206890
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Thats fucced up speakin Pueblo! I re read it and i get it. You got split personality disorder :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  Thats ok let me know if you need any psychotropics i stayed stalked up on em!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

G
O
O
D
M
O
R
N
I
N
G


C
O
L
O
R
A
D
O


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

goodmorning paul stay safe out there 2 day homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 10:47 PM~13205962
> *DAMM LARRY IF  U DONT CUM DOWN YOUR ELSTUPID HAHA
> *


I thought about it but it looks like it's snowing out there hows the weather up there estupit??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED CAR CLUB*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Mar 6 2009, 06:30 PM~13204507
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> This is SWIPHS other personality- THE ONE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...


So is this the Name that's gonna make smart ass remarks to me? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's cool you wanna say things without the Clubs name on your avi,I can actually respect that.....plus your ass never shuts up :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Mar 6 2009, 07:30 PM~13204507
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> This is SWIPHS other personality- THE ONE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...


People in offtopic will figure out who you are and then all lil will know there is no running


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 08:45 AM~13208160
> *People in offtopic will figure out who you are and then all lil will know there is no running
> *


yeah maybe if he spelled things correctly instead of cripply he might be under the radar :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 6 2009, 08:31 PM~13205451
> *AllHustle NoLove, PLAYINWITMYSELF
> 
> What's good Swiph
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 6 2009, 10:01 PM~13206044
> *
> *


*Hey Paulito make sure you get us an address once you are settled in so we can send you a care package dog*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 7 2009, 10:03 AM~13208557
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You going to Jr's today marcos?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13208631
> *You going to Jr's today marcos?
> *


I was thinking of rolling up there but I don't know weathers a little fucked up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 08:45 AM~13208160
> *People in offtopic will figure out who you are and then all lil will know there is no running
> *


DO YOU THINK I AM TRYIN TO HIDE BY POSTIN THIS-- I COULD CARE LESS WHO FINDS OUT. You can even go tell em- post a link if you want..

But I have plenty of things to say that DONT HAVE A THINK TO DO WITH ROLLERZ IN ANYWAY AT ALL- or the views of ROLLERZ. SO--- by postin with this-- people shouldnt6 be able to bring ROLLERZ in to it like they always try and bitch up and do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 11:15 AM~13208638
> *DO YOU THINK I AM TRYIN TO HIDE BY POSTIN THIS-- I COULD CARE LESS WHO FINDS OUT.  You can even go tell em- post a link if you want..
> 
> But I have plenty of things to say that DONT HAVE A THINK TO DO WITH ROLLERZ IN ANYWAY AT ALL- or the views of ROLLERZ. SO--- by postin with this-- people shouldnt6 be able to bring ROLLERZ in to it like they always try and bitch up and do
> *


No I didn't say hide but run from who you are a ROLLERZ member and people do bring shit up about clubs when somebody says anything but sometimes peeps do it to themselves not saying you but I know one guy in a club that when people talk shit to him he drags his club in the mix real quick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, *1 LOW AZTEC*

So I hear you guys aren't coming until tomorrow?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 08:41 AM~13208137
> *So is this the Name that's gonna make smart ass remarks to me? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's cool you wanna say things without the Clubs name on your avi,I can actually respect that.....plus your ass never shuts up :biggrin:
> *


Yup- thats right- cause Im sic of people tryin to pull THE ROLLERZ CARD when during some CONTROVERSY. I mean look at the CCE WHAMMY TANK topic a while bac--- I was blastin on em HARD-- and not for no reasson at all--- IT ALL HAD TRUTH BEHIND IT-- and then that BITCH goes and tries to PULL THE ROLLERZ CARD.. 

Like I jus told Larry-- I aint hidin at all-- its jus to take the attention away FROM ROLLERZ ONLY in those situations. I even registered with a new email that is listed with SWIPH in it. and on my HOME computer to keep my IP the same. Cause everybody has MOD FRIENDS-- so I didnt wnna make it a mystery when they try and find out who it is..


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:16 AM~13208648
> *No I didn't say hide but run from who you are a ROLLERZ member and people do bring shit up about clubs when somebody says anything but sometimes peeps do it to themselves not saying you but I know one guy in a club that when people talk shit to him he drags his club in the mix real quick*


 :0  :0 SO ARE YOU GOING TO JR HOUSE TOMORROW I GOT YOUR PLAQUE HOMIE SPECIAL DELIVERY FOR YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13208656
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, 1 LOW AZTEC
> 
> So I hear you guys aren't coming until tomorrow?
> *


I just heard now tambien


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13208656
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, 1 LOW AZTECSo I hear you guys aren't coming until tomorrow?*


SIMON NO ONE SEND DIRECTIONS HOW TO GET TO HIS PAD :angry:  :angry: BUT WE WILL BE THERE TOMORROW SAVE THE CARNE ASADA :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Just F.YI.....I had Swiph make another screen name. I am tired of getting calls fROm my CEO on this ******. He has a lot to say, and a lot of people don't like what he has to say, and some people do.

I figure if he makes a new name without ROLLERZ ONLY under his avatar it will not involve RO in any way, and all the cry babies can stop PMing me or Manny to cry about Swiph being rude or being a dick.

At the end of the day it's just LIL, who gives a fuck!  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO 1 LOW AZTEC IN THE HOUSE MAKING SOME NOICE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:21 AM~13208689
> * :0  :0 SO ARE YOU GOING TO JR HOUSE TOMORROW I GOT YOUR PLAQUE HOMIE SPECIAL DELIVERY FOR YOU  *


* :uh: U don't get it :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:16 AM~13208648
> *No I didn't say hide but run from who you are a ROLLERZ member and people do bring shit up about clubs when somebody says anything but sometimes peeps do it to themselves not saying you but I know one guy in a club that when people talk shit to him he drags his club in the mix real quick
> *


HOW IS IT RUNNIN LARRY- didnt you jus read whta the fuc I said?? I said the things that PLAYINITSAFE will post HAVE NOT A FUCCIN THING TO DO WITH ROLLERZOR THE VIEWS OF ROLLERZ.

And Ive never drug ROLLERZ into any thing --- but it gets drug in real quic when I make em feel stupid and they got nothin else to say and feel like they are trapped in the corner gettin beat down with reality shots.

Ive got peeps that have nothin better than to try and come at me because i capitalize RO in my words- you are in OT- you have seen it plenty of times--- and this is a way to keep from that happenin. If somebody is gonna talk shit--- have a legit reason-- or atleast one you think is-- not jus some bullshit . Its a way to keep the shittalkin bout the subject-- and not some other dumb shit because they got nothin to really say


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:25 AM~13208724
> *WHAT UP COLORADO 1 LOW AZTEC IN THE HOUSE MAKING SOME NOICE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


*NOICE :dunno: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:19 AM~13208671
> *Yup- thats right- cause Im sic of people tryin to pull THE ROLLERZ CARD when during some CONTROVERSY. I mean look at the CCE WHAMMY TANK topic a while bac--- I was blastin on em HARD-- and not for no reasson at all--- IT ALL HAD TRUTH BEHIND IT-- and then that BITCH goes and tries to PULL THE ROLLERZ CARD..
> 
> Like I jus told Larry-- I aint hidin at all-- its jus to take the attention away FROM ROLLERZ ONLY in those situations. I even registered with a new email that is listed with SWIPH in it. and on my HOME computer to keep my IP the same. Cause everybody has MOD FRIENDS-- so I didnt wnna make it a mystery when they try and find out who it is..
> *


Someone is always gonna hate on a Big Club like RO dog especially since you guys are the 5X winners.
Just something that comes with the territory of being in a Club that's in the Elite few.
But it's cool you respect your Club/Family enough to do what you think is right to voice your opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 11:26 AM~13208732
> *HOW IS IT RUNNIN LARRY- didnt you jus read whta the fuc I said?? I said the things that PLAYINITSAFE will post HAVE NOT A FUCCIN THING TO DO WITH ROLLERZOR THE VIEWS OF ROLLERZ.
> 
> And Ive never drug ROLLERZ into any thing --- but it gets drug in real quic when I make em feel stupid and they got nothin else to say and feel like they are trapped in the corner gettin beat down with reality shots.
> ...


fuck you read right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:14 AM~13208635
> *I was thinking of rolling up there but I don't know weathers a little fucked up
> *


It's snowing here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:26 AM~13208728
> * :uh: U don't get it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know but the jokes on him were eating the Carne today :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 09:16 AM~13208284
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13208717
> *Just F.YI.....I had Swiph make another screen name. I am tired of getting calls fROm my CEO on this ******. He has a lot to say, and a lot of people don't like what he has to say, and some people do.I figure if he makes a new name without ROLLERZ ONLY under his avatar it will not involve RO in any way, and all the cry babies can stop PMing me or Manny to cry about Swiph being rude or being a dick.At the end of the day it's just LIL, who gives a fuck!   *


 :0  :0 SWIPH IS COOL PEOPLE HOMIE I DONT KNOW THE HOMIE BUT HE HAS HIS 2 SENCE TO SAY AND THAT IS COOL WITH ME LIL IS DRAMA LIKE WHEN I WAS SELLING MY 62 IMPALA HE TOLD ME WHAT TO DO .TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTER HE IS JUST LOOKING OUT I REALY DONT SEE WY HE HAS TO CHANGE HIS NAME ,LIKE I ALWAYS SAY HATE ME OR LOVE ME BECAUSE AT THE END OFF THE DAY I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK .FUCK HATERS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:27 AM~13208746
> *fuck you read right
> *


I read it twice-- and you said IM RUNNIN FROM WHO I AM- A ROLLERZ MEMBER. So- what the fuc do I need to read again?????????? :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mr.fisheye, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, 1 LOW AZTEC


 Good Morning 719, 505, and 818*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13208783
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mr.fisheye, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, 1 LOW AZTEC
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: fixed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 11:31 AM~13208781
> *I read it twice-- and you said IM RUNNIN FROM WHO I AM- A ROLLERZ MEMBER. So- what the fuc do I need to read again?????????? :uh:
> *


damn man your worse than a chick dog you think to hard into shit and then what you say makes no sense


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13208781
> *I read it twice-- and you said IM RUNNIN FROM WHO I AM- A ROLLERZ MEMBER. So- what the fuc do I need to read again?????????? :uh:
> *


*Calmate  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13208783
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mr.fisheye, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, 1 LOW AZTEC       Good Morning 719, 505, and 818*


GOOD MORNING HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

7 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY*, 1 LOW AZTEC, GOODTIMESROY, mr.fisheye
whats up doggy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn Tony roads might be F'd up tomorrow tambien....coming down hard right now where I'm at


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:32 AM~13208785
> *:angry:  fixed
> *


*Oh yeah I forgot ur fROm up short*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13208783
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mr.fisheye, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, 1 LOW AZTEC
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP CO....FISHEYE IN THIS BITCH!!....CANT WAIT FOR THAT PUEBLO SHOW!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fish Y Chuch


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:32 AM~13208787
> *Calmate
> *


I'm just fucking with him to show how easy it is to ruffle his feathers :cheesy: I don't mean running like trying to hide I mean you'll never be able to not drag RO in it when you are a part of it new screen name and all you can trick a few but not all. and again I'm not saying SWIPH is dragging RO into I mean others as well


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:30 AM~13208771
> * :0  :0 SWIPH IS COOL PEOPLE HOMIE I DONT KNOW THE HOMIE BUT HE HAS HIS 2 SENCE TO SAY AND THAT IS COOL WITH ME LIL IS DRAMA LIKE WHEN I WAS SELLING MY 62 IMPALA HE TOLD ME WHAT TO DO .TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTER HE IS JUST LOOKING OUT I REALY DONT SEE WY HE HAS TO CHANGE HIS NAME ,LIKE I ALWAYS SAY HATE ME OR LOVE ME BECAUSE AT THE END OFF THE DAY I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK .FUCK HATERS ALL DAY LONG
> *


*Like I said people PM me, Manny or my CEO. Then I get a phone call saying I need to correct the shit. I think Swiph should be able to say what ever the fuck he wants without it coming back on ROLLERZ ONLY.*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:33 AM~13208797
> *damn Tony roads might be F'd up tomorrow tambien....coming down hard right now where I'm at *


IS IT BRO DONT TELL ME THAT WILL REALY SUCK :angry: WE HAVE A 4X4  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13208820
> *IS IT BRO DONT TELL ME THAT WILL REALY SUCK :angry: WE HAVE A 4X4  :biggrin:
> *


is the trailer 4x4 as well? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:34 AM~13208812
> *What up Fish Y Chuch
> *


CHILLEN HOMIE.....AND YOU?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 7 2009, 10:34 AM~13208810
> *WHATS UP CO....FISHEYE IN THIS BITCH!!....CANT WAIT FOR THAT PUEBLO SHOW!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah can't wait, We gonna go live Trav in MY TOWN this time! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:37 AM~13208836
> *Yeah can't wait, We gonna go live Trav in MY TOWN this time!  :biggrin:
> *


Hows the weather up there today?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:36 AM~13208829
> *is the trailer 4x4 as well? :biggrin:*


IF IS NOT WE WILL MAKE IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PINCHE MAMON :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208840
> *Hows the weather up there today?
> *


*It's sunny as fuck, but a lil cold out there.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:35 AM~13208818
> *Like I said people PM me, Manny or my CEO. Then I get a phone call saying I need to correct the shit. I think Swiph should be able to say what ever the fuck he wants without it coming back on ROLLERZ ONLY.
> *


Maybe he should put something in his signature that says ...what I say and do are my own opinions and actions and in no way are a representation of my club
I had to put that in mine for a lil while :biggrin: 
But just outta respect for my Club


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208840
> *Hows the weather up there today?*


48 DEGRES AND SUNNY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13208843
> *IF IS NOT WE WILL MAKE IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PINCHE MAMON :biggrin:
> *


I see your not estupit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208850
> *Maybe he should put something in his signature that says ...what I say and do are my own opinions and actions and in no way are a representation of my club
> I had to put that in mine for a lil while :biggrin:
> But just outta respect for my Club
> *


*GOOD idea :thumbsup: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13208847
> *It's sunny as fuck, but a lil cold out there.
> *


same here not too cold supposed to be like 58 down here but that last two days were 70s and 80s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208847
> *It's sunny as fuck, but a lil cold out there.
> *


Wait about 2 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:40 AM~13208864
> *same here not too cold supposed to be like 58 down here but that last two days were 70s and 80s
> *


*
My second favorite number :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:30 AM~13208771
> * :0  :0 SWIPH IS COOL PEOPLE HOMIE I DONT KNOW THE HOMIE BUT HE HAS HIS 2 SENCE TO SAY AND THAT IS COOL WITH ME LIL IS DRAMA LIKE WHEN I WAS SELLING MY 62 IMPALA HE TOLD ME WHAT TO DO .TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTER HE IS JUST LOOKING OUT I REALY DONT SEE WY HE HAS TO CHANGE HIS NAME ,LIKE I ALWAYS SAY HATE ME OR LOVE ME BECAUSE AT THE END OFF THE DAY I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK .FUCK HATERS ALL DAY LONG
> *


THANKS HOMIE---and Im glad you see it that way. But alot of CRY BABIES dont , like Sean said.

And Im not changin it-- I jus made another one-- so that way I can speak a little more LOUDER at times.without havin SEAN callin me to tell me I NEED TO SHUT THE FUC UP CAUSE TROY GOT A CALL FROM SOME PANSIE ASS CRYIN BOUT ME TALKIN SHIT and then TROY CALLS HIM. People wanna use ROLLERZ as thier excuse to cry- cause whether people wanna admit it or not- when I blast on them-- I blast LEGIT SHIT- and they got nothin to blast bac except (YOU ARE MAKIN ROLLERZ LOOK BAD). Or how can somebody fROm a club like ROLLERZ act like that. There is jus alot of bitches that cant deal with the reality of REAL SHIT TALKIN.. And to me its funny- cause I have had plenty of shit talked to me or about like in OT-- and MY FEELINGS *NEVER* GET HURT.. I flip the script every time on the bitch or bitches thats tryin they hardest to get at me. Ive never once been irritqated on LIL--- the only time Ive been truly pissed--IS WHEN TROY CALLS SEAN- CAUSE A BITCH CALLS TROY-- cause that is bitch shit to me


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:37 AM~13208836
> *Yeah can't wait, We gonna go live Trav in MY TOWN this time!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP PLAYA, CANT WAIT DOG..ILL AHVE MY CAMERA, JUANITA, CHRONIC, ROB... AANNNNND ILL BE TAKIN SOME NEW RIDES UP THERE HOMIE!! VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS AND DUKECITY WILL BE SHOWING STRONG UP THERE, THATS MY WORD!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:40 AM~13208868
> *Wait about 2 hrs :biggrin:
> *


*huh, it will either be 75 or snowing like fuck, or maybe both in a 2 hour period :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:40 AM~13208871
> *
> My second favorite number :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 11:42 AM~13208881
> *huh, it will either be 75 or snowing like fuck, or maybe both in a 2 hour period :cheesy:
> *


once the sun drops the temp will drop as well quick too


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:35 AM~13208818
> *Like I said people PM me, Manny or my CEO. Then I get a phone call saying I need to correct the shit. I think Swiph should be able to say what ever the fuck he wants without it coming back on ROLLERZ ONLY.
> *




:werd:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13208872
> *THANKS HOMIE---and Im glad you see it that way. But alot of CRY BABIES dont , like Sean said.
> 
> And Im not changin it-- I jus made another one-- so that way I can speak a little more LOUDER at times.without havin SEAN callin me to tell me I NEED TO SHUT THE FUC UP CAUSE TROY GOT A CALL FROM SOME PANSIE ASS CRYIN BOUT  ME TALKIN SHIT and then TROY CALLS HIM.  People wanna use ROLLERZ as thier excuse to cry- cause whether people wanna admit it or not- when I blast on them-- I blast LEGIT SHIT- and they got nothin to blast bac except (YOU ARE MAKIN ROLLERZ LOOK BAD). Or how can somebody fROm a club like ROLLERZ act like that.  There is jus alot of bitches that cant deal with the reality of REAL SHIT TALKIN.. And to me its funny- cause I have had plenty of shit talked to me or about like in OT-- and MY FEELINGS NEVER GET HURT.. I flip the script every time on the bitch or bitches thats tryin they hardest to get at me. Ive never once been irritqated on LIL--- the only time Ive been truly pissed--IS WHEN TROY CALLS SEAN- CAUSE A BITCH CALLS TROY-- cause that is bitch shit to me
> *



* :uh: Can you sum that up in one sentence :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:44 AM~13208900
> * :uh: Can you sum that up in one sentence :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208850
> *Maybe he should put something in his signature that says ...what I say and do are my own opinions and actions and in no way are a representation of my club
> I had to put that in mine for a lil while :biggrin:
> But just outta respect for my Club
> *


Which signature?? Cause I am actualy thinkin up somethin like that?

But even in SWIPHS signature- it really wont do any good--peeps will still cry at any given chance- you know what I mean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*You will have to excuse Swiph.........he has big lungs :biggrin: *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13208872
> *THANKS HOMIE---and Im glad you see it that way. But alot of CRY BABIES dont , like Sean said.And Im not changin it-- I jus made another one-- so that way I can speak a little more LOUDER at times.without havin SEAN callin me to tell me I NEED TO SHUT THE FUC UP CAUSE TROY GOT A CALL FROM SOME PANSIE ASS CRYIN BOUT  ME TALKIN SHIT and then TROY CALLS HIM.  People wanna use ROLLERZ as thier excuse to cry- cause whether people wanna admit it or not- when I blast on them-- I blast LEGIT SHIT- and they got nothin to blast bac except (YOU ARE MAKIN ROLLERZ LOOK BAD). Or how can somebody fROm a club like ROLLERZ act like that.   There is jus alot of bitches that cant deal with the reality of REAL SHIT TALKIN.. And to me its funny- cause I have had plenty of shit talked to me or about like in OT-- and MY FEELINGS NEVER GET HURT.. I flip the script every time on the bitch or bitches thats tryin they hardest to get at me. Ive never once been irritqated on LIL--- the only time Ive been truly pissed--IS WHEN TROY CALLS SEAN- CAUSE A BITCH CALLS TROY-- cause that is bitch shit to me *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE POST YOUR # SO THEY CAN CALL YOU LOL  :biggrin: 
LIL NEEDS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND ME UP ON THIS :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:44 AM~13208900
> * :uh: Can you sum that up in one sentence :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*****- I WRITE BOOKS--- you want an autographed copy or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, mr.fisheye, GOODTIMESROY, RO 4 LIFE, 1 LOW AZTEC, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:46 AM~13208913
> *You will have to excuse Swiph.........he has big lungs :biggrin:
> *


WELL-- I was smokin the COLORADO CHRONIC for ten years--- and now I dont- So I gotta use my expanded lungs for somethin :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*1 LOW AZTEC, RO 4 LIFE, mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:47 AM~13208927
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE POST YOUR # SO THEY CAN CALL YOU LOL  :biggrin:
> LIL NEEDS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND ME UP ON THIS  :biggrin:
> *


I would--- but I might have my phone ringin at all hours for some advice :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 10:46 AM~13208911
> *Which signature??  Cause I am actualy thinkin up somethin like that?
> 
> But even in SWIPHS signature- it really wont do any good--peeps will still cry at any given chance- you know what I mean
> *


Well it will give Troy,Manny,and sean a place to say hey .....read his fucking signature if someone starts bitching  
Just do it in Bold red letters :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess we taking the mini-party to Julians :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 6 2009, 10:22 PM~13206227
> *WANT 2 SAY WHAT UP 2 ALL THE 818 LOCOS . MY DOGGS
> *


818 G TIMES CHECKIN IN SUP LOK'S


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13208990
> *Well it will give Troy,Manny,and Sean a place to say hey .....read his fucking signature if someone starts bitching
> Just do it in Bold red letters :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:57 AM~13208994
> *Guess we taking the mini-party to Julians :thumbsup:
> *


so is it cracken next weekend?? Keg or no?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:48 AM~13208939
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, mr.fisheye, GOODTIMESROY, RO 4 LIFE, 1 LOW AZTEC, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> What's good bROther!
> *


JUST GOT UP AND YOU, GETTING MY LAY IT LOW FIX!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:57 AM~13208995
> *818 G TIMES CHECKIN IN SUP LOK'S
> *


*What up doggie*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:58 AM~13208999
> *so is it cracken next weekend?? Keg or no?
> *


Yeah next weekend keg Y Carne asada at the Park......if it's 55 and above


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13208783
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, mr.fisheye, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, 1 LOW AZTEC
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMEBOY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13208990
> *Well it will give Troy,Manny,and sean a place to say hey .....read his fucking signature if someone starts bitching
> Just do it in Bold red letters :biggrin:
> *



YA---- Im wit ya on that for sure... But Im still gonna calm SWIPH down a bit-- people jus cant handle me and my views ..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:59 AM~13209016
> *What up doggie
> *


CHILLIN ABOUT 2 HIT THE ROAD 2 THE SHOP GET THE REGAL MOVING AGAIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:33 AM~13208796
> *7 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, 1 LOW AZTEC, GOODTIMESROY, mr.fisheye
> whats up doggy
> *


SUP MOST HATED COME DOWN 2 SAN BERDO LRM SHOW WE GOT YOU DOWG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:03 AM~13209040
> *CHILLIN ABOUT 2 HIT THE ROAD 2 THE SHOP GET THE REGAL MOVING AGAIN
> *


Damn Yours,Crown Royals, and Ivan's G-Bodys gonna be twisting necks soon :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:04 AM~13209051
> *Damn Yours,Crown Royals, and Ivan's  G-Bodys gonna be twisting necks soon :0
> *


THATS THE PLAN HOMIE  SAY WUS SUP 2 THE GT COLORADO FAMILY KEEP US POSTED OF ALL EVENTS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 7 2009, 10:50 AM~13208950
> *1 LOW AZTEC, RO 4 LIFE, mr.fisheye, AllHustle NoLove, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH, MOSTHATED CC
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:07 AM~13209070
> *THATS THE PLAN HOMIE   SAY WUS SUP 2 THE GT COLORADO FAMILY KEEP US POSTED OF ALL EVENTS HOMIE
> *


will do  
Ivan just got blasted again :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:02 AM~13209031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:59 AM~13209016
> *What up doggie
> *


AND MUCH RESPECT FOR SENDING YOUR CREW 2 ARIZONA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:09 AM~13209077
> *will do
> Ivan just got blasted again :0
> *


*Pics :dunno: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:09 AM~13209077
> *will do
> Ivan just got blasted again :0
> *


DAMMMM :0 THAT FOO GT LIFETIMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma post pics inna few gotta send em to pixplace cause they are on my phone


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13208843
> *IF IS NOT WE WILL MAKE IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PINCHE MAMON :biggrin:
> *


$$$STACKS$$$ MY PICTURES DOGGY :biggrin: 

( :machinegun: )


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:10 AM~13209087
> *AND MUCH RESPECT FOR SENDING YOUR CREW 2 ARIZONA
> *


No problem dog wish I could been there to rep but there is always Berdoo


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:12 AM~13209101
> *Imma post pics inna few gotta send em to pixplace cause they are on my phone
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:13 AM~13209107
> *No problem dog wish I could been there to rep but there is always Berdoo
> *


SEE YOU THEN FOO :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:03 AM~13209040
> *CHILLIN ABOUT 2 HIT THE ROAD 2 THE SHOP GET THE REGAL MOVING AGAIN *


 :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13209118
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


HAVE 2 MANY CARS HOMIE DISPENSA :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:12 AM~13209104
> *$$$STACKS$$$ MY PICTURES DOGGY  :biggrin: ( :machinegun: )*


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:15 AM~13209126
> *HAVE 2 MANY CARS HOMIE DISPENSA :biggrin:*


TAKE 3 FOR THE RAG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:15 AM~13209129
> * :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE YESTERDAY PERRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:12 AM~13209101
> *Imma post pics inna few gotta send em to pixplace cause they are on my phone
> *


Dont you use photobucet all the time??
WHy dont you jus send em to your email-- then upload to PB. or is PIXPLACE better-Ive never used it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:16 AM~13209134
> *TAKE 3 FOR THE RAG
> *


IM GONA KEEP IT AND HAVE NEW UPGRADES FOR SAN BERDO DOGGY BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A CAR OR 2 FROM YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:17 AM~13209150
> *IM GONA KEEP IT AND HAVE NEW UPGRADES FOR SAN BERDO DOGGY BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A CAR OR 2 FROM YOU  *


REMENBER THAT I SALE POS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13209155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:19 AM~13209157
> *REMENBER THAT I SALE POS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Edited :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:17 AM~13209150
> *IM GONA KEEP IT AND HAVE NEW UPGRADES FOR SAN BERDO DOGGY BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUY A CAR OR 2 FROM YOU  *


SHIT LMK I AM GOING TO PICK UP MY POS 75 RAG TOP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:20 AM~13209167
> *SHIT LMK I AM GOING TO PICK UP MY POS 75 RAG TOP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE NO MONEY  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to Ivan,Fulltiming/Lifetiming it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:23 AM~13209188
> *Big ups to Ivan,Fulltiming/Lifetiming it
> *


WE BUILDING STRONG MEMBERS ROY DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:22 AM~13209181
> *I HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:20 AM~13209167
> *SHIT LMK I AM GOING TO PICK UP MY POS 75 RAG TOP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


Is it the one you were wantin to trade me???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:24 AM~13209194
> *
> *


ONLY ON THE WEEKENDS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:23 AM~13209192
> *WE BUILDING STRONG MEMBERS ROY DOGG
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM OUT HOMIE TAKING THE RAG OUT FOR A SPIN AND HITTIN THE SHOP THEN WE HAVE A GT PARTY TONITE POMONA 2 MORROW BUSY WEEKEND STAY UP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 12:20 PM~13209167
> *SHIT LMK I AM GOING TO PICK UP MY POS 75 RAG TOP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


You and those pieces of shits man I tell ya :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:00 PM~13209020
> *Yeah next weekend keg Y Carne asada at the Park......if it's 55 and above
> *


Thats the B day party right?? How old is she gonna be?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:03 PM~13209048
> *SUP MOST HATED COME DOWN 2 SAN BERDO LRM SHOW WE GOT YOU DOWG
> *


I should be there bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13209276
> *I should be there bro
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO WHATS ON AND POPING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 7 2009, 11:39 AM~13209305
> *WHATS UP COLORADO WHATS ON AND POPING
> *


What up *CITY WIDE*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13209155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Q~VO LE...THATS RIGHT..."TILL THE CASKET DROPS NOW IVAN"!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:27 AM~13209219
> *IM OUT HOMIE TAKING THE RAG OUT FOR A SPIN AND HITTIN THE SHOP THEN WE HAVE A GT PARTY TONITE POMONA 2 MORROW BUSY WEEKEND STAY UP COLORADO
> *


*SHE IS HEADED TO POMONA TOMORROW $15500 OBO!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 7 2009, 01:24 PM~13209986
> *SHE IS HEADED TO POMONA TOMORROW $15500 OBO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*And next week it will be 17K :roflmao: :roflmao: You a foo Chucks, you the only 1 that goes up in price instead of down :biggrin: *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 11:24 AM~13209199
> *Is it the one you were wantin to trade me???*


NO BRO IS A NEW ONE CAN WAIT ON THIS RIDE TO COME HOME AND SALE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Jr you ever Find jack in da Crack?
tell Larry sorry I still aint there but I had to drive and my son was with me


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 07:54 PM~13212111
> *hey Jr you ever Find jack in da Crack?
> tell Larry sorry I still aint there but I had to drive and my son was with me
> *


Yea I found it.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13212163
> *Yea I found it.Thanks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

More pics later ......gotta get my poker on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These pics taken by Mr.51 AKA Jerry


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 07:31 PM~13212373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WAY SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love tha Dueces.........I ......really miss my old one


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHUZ CRACKIN CO?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13212455
> *Gotta love tha Dueces.........I ......really miss my old one*


x64 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13212455
> *Gotta love tha Dueces.........I ......really miss my old one
> *


Im wit ya on that- I wish I would have never gotten rid of mine-- but it wasnt an option at the time :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 07:46 PM~13212503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive wanted a RAG ACE since I was 11 years old--- one day it will happen....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13212457
> *WHUZ CRACKIN CO?
> *


whats up bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 7 2009, 08:57 PM~13212599
> *whats up bROther
> *



Same ol shit...getting ready to go babysit a bunch of kids high on X


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 7 2009, 08:00 PM~13212635
> *Same ol shit...getting ready to go babysit a bunch of kids high on X
> *


Watch your drink :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 08:10 PM~13212699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: THE RIDE IS CLEAN BUT THE TEAM SUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2009, 08:17 PM~13212734
> * :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: THE RIDE IS CLEAN BUT THE TEAM SUCKS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian has this Caddy up for sale if anyone is interested,just sitting out in the weather now....$7500 OBO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Sweet_Baby_Girl_@Mar 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13213365
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Sweet_Baby_Girl_@Mar 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13213365
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I AM REALLY DRUNK. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13213439
> *I AM REALLY DRUNK. :biggrin:
> *


What up Fawker


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:43 PM~13213357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the interior look like homie......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Mar 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13213448
> *whats the interior look like homie......
> *


shit...........nah jk it's all done up home ,old scholl tuck and roll with mirrors and extra custom console


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I HAVE BEEN DRINKING SINCE 2:30 THIS AFTERNOON AND I JUST GOT HOME. I AM ON THE VERGE OF PASSING OUT. HA HA ....... 8 TECATES ON DRAFT AND SOME SHOTS OF TEQUILA. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:00 PM~13213475
> *I HAVE BEEN DRINKING SINCE 2:30 THIS AFTERNOON AND I JUST GOT HOME. I AM ON THE VERGE OF PASSING OUT. HA HA ....... 8 TECATES ON DRAFT AND SOME SHOTS OF TEQUILA. :biggrin:
> *


Look at that.......................already got GOOD TIMES Potential.....LOL
That's how we roll  :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 10:58 PM~13213461
> *shit...........nah jk it's all done up home ,old scholl tuck and roll with mirrors and extra custom console
> *


haha .....thats a clean coupe dawg is homie doin any trades partial trades.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Mar 7 2009, 10:02 PM~13213490
> *haha .....thats a clean coupe dawg is homie doin any trades partial trades.....
> *


I think so he really don't want it and is talking about hopping it and fucking it up,but we are trying to get him to sell it first......It is a really nice ride though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:05 PM~13213514
> *I think so he really don't want it and is talking about hopping it and fucking it up,but we are trying to get him to sell it first......It is a really nice ride though
> *


hell ya its clean im lookin for a 80s lac dawg im bored with these big bodies time for something different......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Mar 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13213539
> *hell ya its clean im lookin for a 80s lac dawg im bored with these big bodies time for something different......
> *


It's a full show car but can still drive and shit..


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I CAN BARELY READ THIS FORUM. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:18 PM~13213591
> *I CAN BARELY READ THIS FORUM.  :0
> *


LOL 
what da FUCK CHUCK?
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY, DID YOU GET THOSE PICS YET.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:21 PM~13213601
> *ROY, DID YOU GET THOSE PICS YET.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what pics?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:20 AM~13213599
> *LOL
> what da FUCK CHUCK?
> :biggrin:
> *


I AM SO DRUNK, I WAS BUYING SHOTS FOR THE LA BOXING CHICK TRYING TO SELL MEMBERSHIPS TO THE GYM. SHE SET UP A BOOTH IN THE MEXICAN RESTA. TONIGHT AND LOOKED BORDED. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:26 AM~13213636
> *what pics?
> *


IVAN AND FRAME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ill get those asap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:26 PM~13213644
> *I AM SO DRUNK, I WAS BUYING SHOTS FOR THE LA BOXING CHICK TRYING TO SELL MEMBERSHIPS TO THE GYM. SHE SET UP A BOOTH IN THE MEXICAN RESTA. TONIGHT AND LOOKED BORDED. :biggrin:
> *


Was she that fine?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:32 AM~13213688
> *Was she that fine?
> *


NOPE...........SHE JUST LOOKED LONELY.

BUT THE HOSTESS SHOWED UP DRUNK TOO WORK AND GOT FIRED AND WOULDN'T LEAVE SO THEY HAD HER ARRESTED, NOW THATS SOME ENTERTAINMENT. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13213732
> *NOPE...........SHE JUST LOOKED LONELY.
> 
> BUT THE HOSTESS SHOWED UP DRUNK TOO WORK AND GOT FIRED AND WOULDN'T LEAVE SO THEY HAD HER ARRESTED, NOW THATS SOME ENTERTAINMENT. :biggrin:
> *


I bet



We're gonna have to show you how to start taking pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CJ !!!!


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup roy?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey roy u aint partying tonight?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:41 AM~13213754
> *I bet
> We're gonna have to show you how to start taking pics :biggrin:
> *


I WILL HAVE TO GET RICH AND BUY A PHONE WITH A CAMERA. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nada just got back from Julians a few ago I told him about that and he said come to the park this weekend and check it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13213793
> *hey roy u aint partying tonight?
> *


I was but I had my son to drive home so I called it quits early......I'm an old mofo


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:48 AM~13213811
> *I was but I had my son to drive home so I called it quits early......I'm an old mofo
> *


YOU DAMN DINASOUR. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13213800
> *I WILL HAVE TO GET RICH AND BUY A PHONE WITH A CAMERA. :cheesy:
> *


Or get sober and learn how to use your phone :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:50 AM~13213822
> *Or get sober and learn how to use your phone :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE, BUT I WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A PHONE WITH A CAMERA FIRST. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 10:53 PM~13213844
> *MAYBE, BUT I WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A PHONE WITH A CAMERA FIRST. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cant wait to see you fawker :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:59 AM~13213871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cant wait to see you fawker :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T FEEL MY FEET, I THINK. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 11:05 PM~13213894
> *I CAN'T FEEL MY FEET, I THINK.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL that's funny you need to get that F'd up wit us....lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 01:10 AM~13213921
> *LOL that's funny you need to get that F'd up wit us....lol
> *


SHIT, I WOULD PROBALLY BE SLEEPING ON YOUR POOL TABLE OR YOUR LAWN. :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13213943
> *SHIT, I WOULD PROBALLY BE SLEEPING ON YOUR POOL TABLE OR YOUR LAWN. :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


It's all GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Y Paul!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP ROY , HOW WAS THE PARTY.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:15 PM~13213958
> *What up Tony*


WHAT UP ROY JUST PASSING BY  HOPE TO SEE YOU TOMORROW BRO  I AM OUT  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 7 2009, 11:18 PM~13213983
> *SUP ROY , HOW WAS THE PARTY.
> *


Wasn't really a party after we heard you foolios wasn't making it  
Imma try to meet up with you guys tommorow but I got a kids party Y 
another deal I gotta hit up .....but I told  Tony.....expect us next Month on Friday


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13214053
> *Wasn't really a party after we heard you foolios wasn't making it
> Imma try to meet up with you guys tommorow but I got a kids party Y
> another deal I gotta hit up .....but I told   Tony.....expect us next Month on Friday
> ...


APRIL 10TH? YOU GONNA MEET US IN ESPANOLA ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 7 2009, 11:39 PM~13214183
> *APRIL 10TH? YOU GONNA MEET US IN ESPANOLA ?
> *


Tu Sabes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:40 AM~13214195
> *Tu Sabes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATLL BE BAD ASS , WE'LL HAVE TO GET SOME ROOMS THEN , LET ME KNOW FOR SURE AND HOW MANY ROOMS , WE GOT A LIL POLITICING TO DO IN ESPANOLA , GOT TO PREACH THAT GOODTIMES HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 7 2009, 11:43 PM~13214214
> *THATLL BE BAD ASS , WE'LL HAVE TO GET SOME ROOMS THEN , LET ME KNOW FOR SURE AND HOW MANY ROOMS , WE GOT A LIL POLITICING TO DO IN ESPANOLA , GOT TO PREACH THAT GOODTIMES HOMIE
> *


we got your back homie
It's all familia now doggie  
We gonna try to make all we can make down there dog


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:52 AM~13214274
> *we got your back homie
> It's all familia now doggie
> We gonna try to make all we can make down there dog
> *


NICE HOMIE SEE YOU SOON


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 09:39 PM~13213337
> *Julian has this Caddy up for sale if anyone is interested,just sitting out in the weather now....$7500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


*SHIT NEW MEXICO MIGHT CASH HIM OUT TOMORROW!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13213943
> *SHIT, I WOULD PROBALLY BE SLEEPING ON YOUR POOL TABLE OR YOUR LAWN. :biggrin:  :barf:
> *



Its ok- I think ROy does it all the time :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 8 2009, 02:43 AM~13214901
> *Its ok- I think ROy does it all the time :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP SWIPH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2009, 02:13 AM~13215044
> *WHAT UP SWIPH
> *


What up bROther
This shits gangsta as fuc huh-- ****** aint gonna no what to do when I hit the blocc in this :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 8 2009, 02:28 AM~13214810
> *SHIT NEW MEXICO MIGHT CASH HIM OUT TOMORROW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DEPENDS ON HOW THE MONEY TREE IS DOING .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:46 PM~13213801
> *Nada just got back from Julians a few ago I told him about that and he said come to the park this weekend and check it out
> *


I was there I didn't see you :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13217615
> *I was there I didn't see you :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove


What up pRezO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 8 2009, 04:27 PM~13218071
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> What up pRezO
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 8 2009, 04:32 PM~13218089
> *What's good bROther!
> *


Not much---jus had our B-BALL team pool party -- then me and Azzie hit the park to play catch for a while.









Look at this form-- with a perfect spiral


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13218067
> *:0
> *


You know them old folks when momma says they have to go well they have to go


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

What did I miss...?? 

I was gone for almost 3 days in the hospital and came back you guys jumped a few pages.... let me guess a whole lot of nothin?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 8 2009, 08:29 PM~13219445
> *What did I miss...??
> 
> I was gone for almost 3 days in the hospital and came back you guys jumped a few pages....  let me guess a whole lot of nothin?
> *


NAW- you didnt miss nothin major :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2009, 06:27 PM~13218988
> *You know them old folks when momma says they have to go well they have to go
> *


so how was your weekend did I miss anything good?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

JUST GOT HOME WE DELIVER A POS TO OR CARNAL JR IN SPRINGS NICE TOWN BUT COOL ASS FUCK LOL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 8 2009, 12:09 PM~13216240
> *What up bROther
> This shits gangsta as fuc huh-- ****** aint gonna no what to do when I hit the blocc in this :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 8 2009, 09:18 PM~13220691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn- we need to hit the car wash and go cruisin sometime :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

my pimp ass ride... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THANK YOU P*R*EZ*O*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Monday morning....uhhh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 9 2009, 08:32 AM~13222972
> *Monday morning....uhhh
> *


x2 and the Nuggets are slippin'!!! :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 AM~13222975
> *x2 and the Nuggets are slippin'!!!  :angry:
> *



I know...pissin me off. Its gonna be crazy in the west again. We lose 2 games and go from 3rd to 7th :0 


We'll still get our division tho.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2009, 06:27 PM~13218988
> *You know them old folks when momma says they have to go well they have to go
> *


 :uh: 
Nah I just didn't want to drive drunk with my son with me,it's called responsibility fawker  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 9 2009, 02:04 AM~13222320
> *THANK YOU PREZO
> *


*Anytime bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13223171
> *:uh:
> Nah I just didn't want to drive drunk with my son with me,it's called responsibility fawker   :biggrin:
> *


I know whats up Doggy I was just teasing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 8 2009, 09:15 PM~13219942
> *so how was your weekend did I miss anything good?
> *


Hell yeah it was fun bro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:25 AM~13223225
> *Anytime bRO!
> *


thanks again bRO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

was on feds last night ran into jr prez of denvers ROLLERS ONLY chapter.class act very cool guy much respect to ROLLERS ONLY! DENVER CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Jason


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13223573
> *Hell yeah it was fun bro
> *


cool good to see you made it home alright I talked to Solodad today and she told me you had a good time and that Jerry's tring to make his way back to LJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 9 2009, 12:17 PM~13224606
> *cool good to see you made it home alright I talked to Solodad today and she told me you had a good time and that Jerry's tring to make his way back to LJ
> *


It's Soledad and yeah he is back in LJ already


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. Is Rudy on here.. from Rollerz Only?

With the Bomb Truck?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 12:57 PM~13224892
> *Hey.. Is Rudy on here.. from Rollerz Only?
> 
> With the Bomb Truck?
> *




He has a screen name but doesn't really post much...why whats up?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I shot his truck when i was in Colorado..

Just got the check and confirmation that it will be in Lowrider Magazine.. wanted to deliver the good news.. I just called him and left a message.. but wanted to see if he was around

Congrats Rudy =D


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:06 PM~13224953
> *I shot his truck when i was in Colorado..
> 
> Just got the check and confirmation that it will be in Lowrider Magazine.. wanted to deliver the good news.. I just called him and left a message.. but wanted to see if he was around
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Haven't seen him post for at least a few months tho...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well.. Once its printed.. I will post all of my shots.. for him and the Rollerz guys...

But wanted to give him the heads up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 9 2009, 10:27 AM~13224178
> *was on feds last night ran into jr the new prez of denvers ROLLERZ ONLY chapter.class act  much respect to ROLLERZ ONLY!  :thumbsup:
> *


FIXED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 12:19 PM~13225046
> *Well.. Once its printed.. I will post all of my shots.. for him and the Rollerz guys...
> 
> But wanted to give him the heads up
> *


Jus go ahead and post some shots now-- it dont matter if its the same ones as the magazine--- pictures are what make these pages go by :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Legally cant post them until they are on the stands..

Lowrider owns the shots as soon as i cash my check.. 

I have to play by their rules =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:05 PM~13225546
> *Legally cant post them until they are on the stands..
> 
> Lowrider owns the shots as soon as i cash my check..
> ...


If you don't mind me asking how much do you make on shots and do you only make money once the car is accepted?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 oops


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You only get paid if they use it.. I have about 25 cars that i have shot and sent over to them.. I only recieve a check right before the issue is to be released.. 

I cant speak on exact price.. But its over 300 and under 1000 =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13225638
> *You only get paid if they use it.. I have about 25 cars that i have shot and sent over to them.. I only recieve a check right before the issue is to be released..
> 
> I cant speak on exact price.. But its over 300 and under 1000 =D
> *


That's cool bro,you must enjoy your job :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:05 PM~13225546
> *Legally cant post them until they are on the stands..
> 
> Lowrider owns the shots as soon as i cash my check..
> ...


Makes sense homie.. DONT FUC UP A GOOD THING :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider is in my blood.. I wouldnt be happy doing anything else..

I'm not an office and cubicle guy lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what ever still a cool dude!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 9 2009, 01:39 PM~13225844
> *what ever still a cool dude!
> *


OK
:|


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

G :|


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

want to say whats up 2 all the lowriding locos out there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Orale Jerry whats going on?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

any one have a 68 impala frame for sale 2 door.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *SIKSIX*, ls1569

WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 05:26 PM~13227213
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX, ls1569
> 
> ...



Watchin the clock...you off work?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 9 2009, 05:30 PM~13227252
> *Watchin the clock...you off work?
> *



YEA GONNA GO RIDE THE BIKE IN A FEW


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 05:31 PM~13227260
> *YEA GONNA GO RIDE THE BIKE IN A FEW
> *



The 50?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 9 2009, 05:32 PM~13227268
> *The 50?
> *



THE BUELL OR THE HARLEY :dunno:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

nada larry just got finished hooking the grub 4 these kids homie.what u up 2


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13227282
> *THE BUELL OR THE HARLEY :dunno:
> *



Didn't know you were on that baller status...never seen you with the buell or harley


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 9 2009, 05:36 PM~13227313
> *Didn't know you were on that baller status...never seen you with the buell or harley
> *



THEY ARE BOTH RENTALS :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 05:37 PM~13227320
> *THEY ARE BOTH RENTALS :biggrin:
> *



This ******


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 9 2009, 05:39 PM~13227340
> *This ******
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 9 2009, 05:34 PM~13227288
> *nada larry just got finished hooking the grub 4 these kids homie.what u up 2
> *


I'll be right over to eat


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 9 2009, 10:27 AM~13224178
> *was on feds last night ran into jr prez of denvers ROLLERZ ONLY chapter.class act very cool guy much respect to ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
> *


*Fixed again  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 12:06 PM~13224953
> *I shot his truck when i was in Colorado..
> 
> Just got the check and confirmation that it will be in Lowrider Magazine.. wanted to deliver the good news.. I just called him and left a message.. but wanted to see if he was around
> ...


*I can't wait to see it Phil. Hopefully NO model :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 04:37 PM~13227320
> *THEY ARE BOTH RENTALS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:49 PM~13228673
> *:uh:
> *



whats up president


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 06:51 PM~13228692
> *whats up president
> *


*Waiting on you and the ferria  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:56 PM~13228761
> *Waiting on you and the ferria
> *



me too


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 12:19 PM~13225046
> *Well.. Once its printed.. I will post all of my shots.. for him and the Rollerz guys...
> 
> But wanted to give him the heads up
> *


Colorado Ryders~ Putting Colorado on the map 1 feature at a time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 06:56 PM~13228770
> *me too
> *


*I take titles and keys :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13228809
> *I take titles and keys  :0
> *



come and get them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 07:00 PM~13228827
> *come and get them
> *


*Damn u ain't bullshitt'n huh? U must want your head sun burned bad....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, *TOPTHIS


What's good Ruben. You sell the ride yet?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:02 PM~13228844
> *Damn u ain't bullshitt'n huh? U must want your head sun burned bad....
> *



i got a nice black RO hat


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 07:03 PM~13228860
> *i got a nice black RO hat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:04 PM~13228879
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG UPS TO LARRY MOSTHATED FOR FEATURE CARS LOOKS CLEAN , I'M LOVING THOSE COLORADO RIDES YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD. MUCH PROPS LOVE THAT ELCO. HE WAS LIKE I'M IN THE MAG :0 AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD NEVER GET IN, WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 07:04 PM~13228890
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*Alright foo, I'm about to hit band practice. Hit me up in a while let me know what's cracken, the garage is getting crowded :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13228914
> *Alright foo, I'm about to hit band practice. Hit me up in a while let me know what's cracken, the garage is getting crowded :cheesy:
> *



call me when you get done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 07:06 PM~13228909
> *BIG UPS TO LARRY MOSTHATED FOR FEATURE CARS LOOKS CLEAN , I'M LOVING THOSE COLORADO RIDES YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD. MUCH PROPS LOVE THAT ELCO. HE WAS LIKE I'M IN THE MAG :0    AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD NEVER GET IN, WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats Big L Dawg!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:08 PM~13228946
> *Congrats Big L Dawg!!
> *


SO WHO IS NEXT? :cheesy: AND WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 12:06 PM~13224953
> *I shot his truck when i was in Colorado..
> 
> Just got the check and confirmation that it will be in Lowrider Magazine.. wanted to deliver the good news.. I just called him and left a message.. but wanted to see if he was around
> ...


 JUST WENT BACK SOME PAGES AND ANOTHER ONE :0 DAMN COLORADO, I DONT THINK I EVER SEEN THE TRUCK BIG UPS ON THE UP COMING FEATURE, ANYONE GOT PICTURES OF THE TRUCK


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13228909
> *BIG UPS TO LARRY MOSTHATED FOR FEATURE CARS LOOKS CLEAN , I'M LOVING THOSE COLORADO RIDES YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD. MUCH PROPS LOVE THAT ELCO. HE WAS LIKE I'M IN THE MAG :0    AND YOU SAID YOU WOULD NEVER GET IN, WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


Post pics.I havent seen the mag yet. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Larry can't wait to see the Issue,you deserve it Bro


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I had no confirmation on the shoot i did with Larry.. Had no idea it was in the issue.. Congrats.. Hope my photos did you justice..

Looks like i got you guys in Three straight issues..

Congrats guys.. you deserved it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 08:19 PM~13229079
> *I had no confirmation on the shoot i did with Larry.. Had no idea it was in the issue.. Congrats.. Hope my photos did you justice..
> 
> Looks like i got you guys in Three straight issues..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 9 2009, 07:16 PM~13229040
> *Post pics.I havent seen the mag yet. :biggrin:
> *


I CAN GO TAKE THEM GIVE ME A SEC


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Very Cool.. I'm down here in Ft Lauderdale.. Havent seen the mag yet


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13228858
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, TOPTHIS
> What's good Ruben. You sell the ride yet?
> *


Whats up Sean, No sell havent tried lately. Took it cruzin yesterday though!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF SOMEONE COULD MAKE THEM BIGGER THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool.. thanks for posting.. Better have my name on that first page lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 9 2009, 07:30 PM~13229250
> *Whats up Sean, No sell havent tried lately. Took it cruzin yesterday though!
> *


*That sucks, but then again it don't sound like you are really trying to sell it though.. :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:19 PM~13229079
> *I had no confirmation on the shoot i did with Larry.. Had no idea it was in the issue.. Congrats.. Hope my photos did you justice..
> 
> Looks like i got you guys in Three straight issues..
> ...


GOOD THING YOUR DOING :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS ON THE COLORADO FEATURES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 07:33 PM~13229282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:34 PM~13229300
> *Very cool.. thanks for posting.. Better have my name on that first page lol
> *


*It says Saul Vargas  *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 08:21 PM~13229102
> *I CAN GO TAKE THEM GIVE ME A SEC
> *


Thank you.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13229341
> *It says Saul Vargas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

YO CONGRATS TO LARRY AND MOST HATED CC


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good.Congrats Larry............ :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13229341
> *It says Saul Vargas
> *


TEXT AND PHOTOS BY PHIL GORDON,


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. you guys are assholes..

Good.. it better say Phil Gordon.. Or i'll fly out there and Colombine their shit =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 07:38 PM~13229371
> *TEXT AND PHOTOS BY PHIL GORDON,
> *


*I know, I was tryen to stress Phil out, bwahahahaha*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 9 2009, 07:37 PM~13229347
> *Thank you.
> *


NOT A PROBLEM BIG DADDY,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13229395
> *I know, I was tryen to stress Phil out, bwahahahaha
> *


I THOUGHT THAT :cheesy: I WAS LIKE HOW CAN HE READ THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Tomorrow.. I'll tag and post the rest of Larry's shots.. for you guys..

Too much work for tonight.. Its almost 11pm over here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13229392
> *Lol.. you guys are assholes..
> 
> Good.. it better say Phil Gordon.. Or i'll fly out there and Colombine their shit =D
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13229416
> *Tomorrow.. I'll tag and post the rest of Larry's shots.. for you guys..
> 
> Too much work for tonight.. Its almost 11pm over here
> *


*It's 10:41 there, that's only late for OLD FOLKS :0 



:biggrin: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just go back and look at your photos.. and pipe down =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 07:10 PM~13228964
> *SO WHO IS NEXT? :cheesy: AND WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU :cheesy:
> *


*A bomb truck in our chapter. Same 'ol shit over my way, just bought another ride so all is good.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:43 PM~13229458
> *Just go back and look at your photos.. and pipe down =D
> *


PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES
PICTURES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:43 PM~13229473
> *A bomb truck in our chapter. Same 'ol shit over my way, just bought another ride so all is good.
> *


YOU GOT ANY PICTURES DONT THINK I SEEN IT, AND I SOLD MY BLACK CADDY SO JUST BEEN GETTING STUFF FOR THE VERT READY :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. jerk..

You'll get photos tomorrow


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 07:47 PM~13229523
> *Lol.. jerk..
> 
> You'll get photos tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 9 2009, 08:30 PM~13229250
> *Whats up Sean, No sell havent tried lately. Took it cruzin yesterday though!
> *


It would be nice to sell so i can start my new project, but it will get done either way just a little faster if i sold my regal. Economy all f***d up so not gonna give to much effort but until it happens i will just cruise it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 07:46 PM~13229513
> *YOU GOT ANY PICTURES DONT THINK I SEEN IT, AND I SOLD MY BLACK CADDY SO JUST BEEN GETTING STUFF FOR THE VERT READY :cheesy:
> *


*I'll look for pics, but it's the gold one. 

Can't wait to see ur ride done Pimp! How many members you got out there now President?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 9 2009, 07:50 PM~13229600
> *It would be nice to sell so i can start my new project, but it will get done either way just a little faster if i sold my regal. Economy all f***d up so not gonna give to much effort but until it happens i will just cruise it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* PM me a bad economy price, and maybe I can take it off ur hands :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, my78olds, thirtymax, *CHANGING MINDZ*, TOPTHIS


do you have any pics of rudys truck?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13229513
> *YOU GOT ANY PICTURES DONT THINK I SEEN IT, AND I SOLD MY BLACK CADDY SO JUST BEEN GETTING STUFF FOR THE VERT READY :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13229620
> *I'll look for pics, but it's the gold one.
> 
> Can't wait to see ur ride done Pimp! How many members you got out there now President?
> *


ONLY 3 MY WIFES CAR WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR,THE HOMIE HAS A BAD ELCO, THAT THE COLORS ARE MIND BLOWING THE PAINT JOB IS :0 , MY CADILLAC WILL TAKE A MINUTE CAUSE I;M DOING ALOT OF THINGS DIFFRENT, I WANT TO GET ME A FEATURE :cheesy: SO I WILL FOCUS ON NEXT YEAR ON MINE AND I AM GOING TO SCHOOL. IM JUST GOING TO FOCUS ON HERS TO BE READY FOR THIS SUMMER,


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13229620
> *I'll look for pics, but it's the gold one.
> 
> Can't wait to see ur ride done Pimp! How many members you got out there now President?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 06:48 PM~13228655
> *Fixed again
> *


i guess  hey bro i ended up with your bags. there alot different now.i hope i spelled everything right this time because i dont have much ass left.lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 9 2009, 07:58 PM~13229730
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13229282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Larry!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 9 2009, 07:57 PM~13229712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY YEAH I SEEN THAT TRUCK ALWAYS LIKED THAT ONE, I REALLY LIKE THOSE VOGUES AND THE GOLD, I ALWAYS WANTED ONE BUT THEY ARE PRICEY TO RESTORE


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

JUST HAD TO PUT THIS UP FOR LARRY 
CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 9 2009, 07:58 PM~13229737
> *i guess   hey bro i ended up with your bags. there alot different now.i hope i spelled everything right this time because i dont have much ass left.lol
> *


*We're just fucken with you homie, but you know what's up. We take a lot of pride in our name.

Post some pics :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 PM~13229774
> *OKAY YEAH I SEEN THAT TRUCK ALWAYS LIKED THAT ONE, I REALLY LIKE THOSE VOGUES AND THE GOLD, I ALWAYS WANTED ONE BUT THEY ARE PRICEY TO RESTORE
> *


*Figured that much :roflmao: :roflmao: 



JK bROther*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13229814
> *Figured that much :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JK bROther
> *


I KNOW I HAD A 96 IMPALA WITH DAYTONS AND VOGUES, PEOPLE WAS LIKE PUT SOME BIG ASS RIMS ON IT THATS OLD SCHOOL PIMPIN THERE, IN KC THATS ALL WE WOULD ROLL :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13229814
> *Figured that much :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JK bROther
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Vintage Lowrider DVD

figured I'd share this with you guys.... its from the 90 lowrider tour... good to watch some old school trucks and bed dancers. :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

it good to see colo doin the damn thing.ya im just a fat old guy tryin to get my cars done.my prix gettin ready for paint and a custom grill:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 PM~13229895
> *it good to see colo doin the damn thing.ya im just a fat old guy tryin to get my cars done.my prix gettin ready for paint and a custom grill:thumbsup:
> *


WHERE YOU AT IN DENVER


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sheridan alameda we started a club last year doin pretty good


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

RUBEN CHECK YOUR INBOX


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13230008
> *RUBEN CHECK YOUR INBOX
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks to everybody and thanks again Phil you helped make a small town guy's dream come true.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 PM~13229776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*You better chill out on the cervezas Y Carne Asada Big L Dawg!*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2009, 09:29 PM~13230079
> *You better chill out on the cervezas Y Carne Asada Big L Dawg!
> *


Thats what i was thinking, dont look like economy has effected Larrys fridge. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 9 2009, 08:32 PM~13230111
> *Thats what i was thinking, dont look like economy has effected Larrys fridge. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:32 PM~13230111
> *Thats what i was thinking, dont look like economy has effected Larrys fridge. :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait for the first bbq of the summer


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Mar 9 2009, 09:35 PM~13230172
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13230187
> *whats up bROther
> *



Kicking back on the web! What you been up to?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Mar 9 2009, 09:40 PM~13230263
> *Kicking back on the web! What you been up to?
> *



just chillen it, is there anybody up there lookin for a truck


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13230068
> *Thanks to everybody and thanks again Phil you helped make a small town guy's dream come true.
> *



Anytime Homie..

Glad i could help.. Thanks for being on time the day of the shoot.. =D


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13230284
> *just chillen it, is there anybody up there lookin for a truck
> *



What kind do you got? What is the price tag?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Mar 9 2009, 09:48 PM~13230424
> *What kind do you got? What is the price tag?
> *



pm sent


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 08:51 PM~13230484
> *pm sent
> *


I bet it didnt include interior pics :biggrin: 

OH WAIT--my bad-- he has some that look about as blurry as my vision without my contacts :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

A Sample


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13230284
> *just chillen it, is there anybody up there lookin for a truck
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 09:44 PM~13231495
> *A Sample
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say congrats to Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13230344
> *Anytime Homie..
> 
> Glad i could help.. Thanks for being on time the day of the shoot.. =D
> *


Thats how I roll bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13230147
> *i cant wait for the first bbq of the summer
> *


why you want an eating contest with me or what :0 :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13230147
> *i cant wait for the first bbq of the summer
> *


don't forget about picnic Chuck.....May 24th, CITY WIDE C.C. 1st annual picnic
at Fountain Creek Regional Park off of highway 85/87


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 06:21 AM~13233908
> *why you want an eating contest with me or what :0  :0
> *



not me but i guarantee you cant eat more than swiph :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 05:21 AM~13233908
> *why you want an eating contest with me or what :0  :0
> *


Im in on this--- how much is the winner gettin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2009, 06:55 AM~13234304
> *not me but i guarantee you cant eat more than swiph :biggrin:
> *


SIGN ME UP--- but since LARRY has the bigger belly- am I gonna be considered the underdog-- I think 5-1 odds sound good :cheesy: 


By the way Larry- congradulations on the feature
:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove


What up pRezO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 AM~13234498
> *Good Morning bROther!
> *


WHats the name of the other rag-- :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 07:33 AM~13234512
> *WHats the name of the other rag :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: *EDIT Fawker*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 08:30 AM~13234496
> *SIGN ME UP---  but since LARRY has the bigger belly- am I gonna be considered the underdog--  I think 5-1 odds sound good :cheesy:
> By the way Larry- congradulations on the feature
> :thumbsup:
> *




Where do I sign up?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 07:50 AM~13234607
> *Where do I sign up?
> *


We jus need Larry to find get a teammate-- and we can make it a 2 on 2 event :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 08:51 AM~13234615
> *We jus need Larry to find get a teammate-- and we can make it a 2 on 2 event :biggrin:
> *




:0 Game Over...especially if we eatin tacos


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 08:10 AM~13234765
> *:0    Game Over...especially if we eatin tacos
> *


Dont say that- they will never give us our 5-1 odds :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:51 AM~13234615
> *We jus need Larry to find get a teammate-- and we can make it a 2 on 2 event :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BE HIS TEAMMATE.  I LOVE TO EAT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:34 AM~13234986
> *I WILL BE HIS TEAMMATE.   I LOVE TO EAT.
> *


Here ya go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:34 AM~13234986
> *I WILL BE HIS TEAMMATE.   I LOVE TO EAT.
> *



You bet hit Larry up and see whats up then-- me and SIX ready to shut it down.... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrants Larry, all the way from Baghdad :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*PAULITO SHOOT US YOUR ADDY WHENEVER YOU GET SITUATED SO WE CAN GET YOU A CARE PACKAGE HOMIE*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit.. I want a care package =(


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 05:21 AM~13233906
> *Thats how I roll bro :biggrin:*


 :0 YOU TOLD ME YOU SOLD IT  :angry:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nice frame need1 for my 68 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 10 2009, 09:43 AM~13235554
> *nice frame need1 for my 68 :0
> *


Does a 65 frame fit a 68?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

dont know my homie has a 65 frame i just dont know.anybody know out there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 10:50 AM~13235620
> *Does a 65 frame fit a 68?
> *


How much for that frame Roy???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 AM~13235644
> *dont know my homie has a 65 frame i just dont know.anybody know out there?
> *


Im not 100% - so dont hold it against me- but I think 65-65-67-68s are all the same. and then I think 69 changes.. Like I said- NOT 100% sure


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2009, 10:05 AM~13235752
> *How much for that frame Roy???
> *



To much for you Fes-- but I bet for a full paid trip to PR we can get it taken care of :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2009, 10:05 AM~13235752
> *How much for that frame Roy???
> *


Chuck has first dibs on it ,but if he doesn't want it shoot Ivan a hollar
It's a Pittbull frame with 4 link reinforced Rear end


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It will definately save someone a hell of alot of garage time :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 11:11 AM~13235805
> *Chuck has first dibs on it ,but if he doesn't want it shoot Ivan a hollar
> It's a Pittbull frame with 4 link reinforced Rear end
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 11:12 AM~13235824
> *It will definately save someone a hell of alot of garage time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*PM sent Swiph for that password*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 11:25 AM~13235945
> *PM sent Swiph for that password
> *



Any passwords to porn sites must be verified by me prior to distributing to others.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 10:07 AM~13235766
> *Im not 100% - so dont hold it against me- but I think 65-65-67-68s are all the same. and then I think 69 changes.. Like I said- NOT 100% sure
> *


hey bro did you type 65-65-67-68s its 65-66-67-68s right back at ya homie lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 10 2009, 10:51 AM~13236180
> *hey bro did you type 65-65-67-68s its 65-66-67-68s right back at ya homie lol
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOPS--LOL jus dont mix up the Z with an S anymore and it will be all fine :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 10:41 AM~13236094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW- you are all about that Cali look with the 76 balls and the Felix plate- but no choppers on the headlights :dunno: 
:biggrin: 

Maybe its kinda like the NOR CAL and SO CAL thing with the FAT WHITES :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

you got it brother :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 10 2009, 11:01 AM~13236309
> *you got it bROther :biggrin:
> *


GEEZ- do I gotta fix everything for ya :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn cant get it right homie :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 10 2009, 11:04 AM~13236338
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn cant get it right homie :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 10:29 AM~13235982
> *Any passwords to porn sites must be verified by me prior to distributing to others.
> *


if you get overloaded with passwords and need any help hit me up I'll work for free homie :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok..

Some Photos from Larry's photoshoot.. coming right now..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:15 AM~13236432
> *Ok..
> 
> Some Photos from Larry's photoshoot.. coming right now..
> ...


if you don't mind me asking but what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 01:18 PM~13236455
> *if you don't mind me asking but what kind of camera do you use?
> *



I use two Nikon's

A D300 
and
A D200


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:19 AM~13236463
> *I use two Nikon's
> 
> A D300
> ...


  you made Larrys car look real nice in the pic's


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 10 2009, 10:39 AM~13235513
> * :0 YOU TOLD ME YOU SOLD IT  :angry:
> *


I did I say I roll ontime everytime


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


Here are a couple shots i did last night.. Trying to be a little creative for Larry..

Enjoy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 12:22 PM~13236488
> * you made Larrys car look real nice in the pic's
> *


so it only looked nice in the pics


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all i got..

Again.. Congrats Larry..

Thanks for showing up and letting me shoot your car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They all look great Phil


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 11:26 AM~13236541
> *so it only looked nice in the pics
> *


no I'm saying that I need a new camera because my little dinky camera is not worth a shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:25 AM~13236527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen the FEATURE YET- But I hope she aint in it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Nope.. didnt even submit the ones with her..

Welcome to Colorado lol..

I'm from Miami.. If you only saw the quality down here =D


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 12:42 PM~13236677
> *I havent seen the FEATURE YET- But I hope she aint in it
> *



You know you want to see the "behind the scenes" pics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:46 AM~13236714
> *Nope.. didnt even submit the ones with her..
> 
> Welcome to Colorado lol..
> ...


YA-- we aint nothin like MIAMI-- Im not really sure who is on that level- but coloRadO has some fine women---jus gotta do some plannin ahead next time :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 11:56 AM~13236812
> *You know you want to see the "behind the scenes" pics
> *


Not with her toothless ass :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 12:14 PM~13236417
> *if you get overloaded with passwords and need any help hit me up I'll work for free homie :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 01:00 PM~13236847
> *Not with her toothless ass :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



How do you know she's toothless :scrutinize:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 12:02 PM~13236874
> *How do you know she's toothless  :scrutinize:
> *


cause if she wasnt-- she would be smilin-- LOOK AT HER. Looks like they jus got her off the closest farm :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 01:06 PM~13236913
> *cause if she wasnt-- she would be smilin-- LOOK AT HER. Looks like they jus got her off the closest farm  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 


Just cuz she isn't smiling don't mean she's toothless...what if Phil the photographer said "give me your serious face"


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I did the best i could with what i had lol..

I can throw a rock from my house and find a hot chick down here..

You have to sift through the sea donkeys in Colorado for one that works.. =D


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 01:17 PM~13237003
> *I can throw a rock from my house and find a hot chick down here..
> *



Pics?

You can't say you don't have a camera :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 12:17 PM~13237003
> *I did the best i could with what i had lol..
> 
> I can throw a rock from my house and find a hot chick down here..
> ...


YA-- now that you said it- you gotta start postin random pics of hot chix- all the time. It doesnt matter whats goin oin in here- OR NOT GOIN ON IN HERE- jus stop in - and post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You should visit the Miami fest thread.. I post tons of stuff =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

A Miami sunny day =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 10:07 AM~13235766
> *Im not 100% - so dont hold it against me- but I think 65-66-67-68s are all the same. and then I think 69 changes.. Like I said- NOT 100% sure
> *


Yes it fits from 65-69 and it is for sale for 2k OBO I think


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I need to get to Florida...never been there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Chuck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 12:09 PM~13236942
> *:roflmao:
> Just cuz she isn't smiling don't mean she's toothless...what if Phil the photographer said "give me your serious face"
> *


Thats not a serious face-- its a "PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SHOW MY FUCCED UP GRILL " face.

These are closer to serious

































JUs a few quic pics to help you see the DIFFERENCE :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13237335
> *Thats not a serious face-- its a "PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SHOW MY FUCCED UP GRILL " face.
> 
> These  are closer to serious
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just got my lrm.right on most hated c c.the cars bad ass. congrats


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 11:25 AM~13236531
> *I did I say I roll ontime everytime*


SO YOU STILL HAVE IT PUTO :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 12:34 PM~13237158
> *A Miami sunny day =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

y0 Sean..

Go on to LowriderMagazine.com..

Go to the feature section..

They have a couple shots of your car that they didnt print..

Its all stuff that i tagged and posted.. but just thought you'd be interested in seeing your car on the website =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

For the lazy people

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:15 PM~13238015
> *SO YOU STILL HAVE IT PUTO :angry:
> *


no it's gone I don't lie homie


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:10 PM~13238430
> *no it's gone I don't lie homie*


IS ALL GOOD I WAS THERE ON SUNDAY AND I DIDRENT SEE YOU AROUND WENT TO DELIVER HES POS  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 09:34 AM~13234986
> *I WILL BE HIS TEAMMATE.   I LOVE TO EAT.
> *


I guess it's gonna be that MOST HATED and GOODTIMES connection homies :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 10 2009, 04:12 PM~13238449
> *IS ALL GOOD I WAS THERE ON SUNDAY AND I DIDRENT SEE YOU AROUND WENT TO DELIVER HES POS  :biggrin:
> *


I was up there on Saturday but I bet I left to early on Sunday to catch up with you guys


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 04:15 PM~13238485
> *I guess it's gonna be that MOST HATED and GOODTIMES connection homies :cheesy:
> *



Prepare yourself for failure!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 04:32 PM~13238649
> *Prepare yourself for failure!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:12 PM~13238449
> *IS ALL GOOD I WAS THERE ON SUNDAY AND I DIDRENT SEE YOU AROUND WENT TO DELIVER HES POS  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was nice that Jr decided not to let anyone know you guys were in town,but he said you guys was only here for a second :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

maybe people missed it.....so i will put it out there again. don't forget about CITY WIDE 1st annual picnic on May 24th at Fountain Creek Regional Park off of Highway 85/87


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13239403
> *maybe people missed it.....so i will put it out there again. don't forget about CITY WIDE 1st annual picnic on May 24th at Fountain Creek Regional Park off of Highway 85/87
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

dam larry i went back a few pages your shit was clean homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 06:13 PM~13239815
> *dam larry i went back a few pages your shit was clean homie
> *


You shoulda seen it A few Months ago :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

i bet ese.fuck jr car is almost ready 2 roll again dogg.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 05:15 PM~13238485
> *I guess it's gonna be that MOST HATED and GOODTIMES connection homies :cheesy:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN, THEY WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 10 2009, 05:32 PM~13238649
> *Prepare yourself for failure!!!
> *


JUST A WARNING TO YOU AND SWIPH.................................. I AM THE ONLY PERSON EVER THROWN OUT OF A ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 06:19 PM~13239912
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN, THEY WON'T KNOW WHAT HIT THEM. :biggrin:
> *


You and larry are crazy. :biggrin: I want to watch the eat off though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 06:19 PM~13239907
> *i bet ese.fuck jr car is almost ready 2 roll again dogg.
> *


He actually got under that fucker ?
What needs to be done on it?


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

that cylender was all bent i finally got it off.julion went over an i guess he put it all back together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 06:37 PM~13240143
> *that cylender was all bent i finally got it off.julion went over an i guess he put it all back together
> *


Cool I was gonna head over there but it sounds like he's got it under control


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

who.s that vato


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:02 PM~13240441
> *who.s that vato
> *


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

goodtimes looking good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ranger Wrinles First Award


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

i hope so i dont see any other cars lol . just joking wrinkles


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

dam roy keep posting that shit. last summer was the shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:13 PM~13240591
> *dam roy keep posting that shit. last summer was the shit.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PROUD NEW OWNER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

damm loco even in the pics you know thats not my style lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 07:16 PM~13240650
> *PROUD NEW OWNER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 05:21 PM~13239945
> *JUST A WARNING TO YOU AND SWIPH.................................. I AM THE ONLY PERSON EVER THROWN OUT OF A ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET.
> *


Ive never had to make up for a week of not eatin before- so I wouldnt know nothin bout that- I eat good everyday  

Hell- like 2 years ago I ate $165 worth of Ribs at the 3L Little Pigs BBQ in Asheville NC-- they said they aint never seen nothin like it.. They even gave me some free desert :biggrin: 


NOW- on another note-- whats up- did Beto end up gettin ya taken care of or what??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

those pics r bad roy thats how u now your goodtimen it WHEN U DONT REMEMBER.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:19 PM~13240697
> *damm loco even in the pics you know thats not my style lol
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 06:13 PM~13239815
> *dam larry i went back a few pages your shit was clean homie
> *


Thats how MOST HATED does it doggy I thought you knew?


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

NO AFFENCE HOMIE I JUST DONT LOOK KOO LIKE YOU DO HOMIE .IN YOUR CAR


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13240767
> *Ive never had to make up for a week of not eatin before- so I wouldnt know nothin bout that- I eat good everyday
> 
> Hell- like 2 years ago I ate $165 worth of Ribs  at the 3L Little Pigs BBQ in Asheville NC-- they said they aint never seen nothin like it.. They even gave me some free desert  :biggrin:
> ...


WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT. I TALKED TO THE SUPERVISOR OF THE INSURANCE PEOPLE AND THEY SAID THEY ARE WORKING ON IT. 

I AM ABOUT READY FOR THE LAWYER TO START WRITING SOME LETTERS AND TAKE THEM TO COURT. I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER, THIS SHIT HAPPENED A WEEK BEFORE THANKSGIVING.

AS FAR AS THE EATING CONTEST, THIS WILL BE FUN. WE ARE SO DAMN COMPETITIVE THAT I FEEL SOMEONE WILL EAT TILL THEY :barf:. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL. EZY EZY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13240982
> *NO AFFENCE HOMIE I JUST DONT LOOK KOO LIKE YOU DO HOMIE .IN YOUR CAR
> *


You that young dude that grew up in the 60s que no?? :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13240993
> *WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT. I TALKED TO THE SUPERVISOR OF THE INSURANCE PEOPLE AND THEY SAID THEY ARE WORKING ON IT.
> 
> I AM ABOUT READY FOR THE LAWYER TO START WRITING SOME LETTERS AND TAKE THEM TO COURT. I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER, THIS SHIT HAPPENED A WEEK BEFORE THANKSGIVING.
> ...




i know swiph wont


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 06:36 PM~13240993
> *WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT. I TALKED TO THE SUPERVISOR OF THE INSURANCE PEOPLE AND THEY SAID THEY ARE WORKING ON IT.
> 
> I AM ABOUT READY FOR THE LAWYER TO START WRITING SOME LETTERS AND TAKE THEM TO COURT. I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER, THIS SHIT HAPPENED A WEEK BEFORE THANKSGIVING.
> ...


I hope you get that shit taken care of- coloRadO needs as many rides on the street as possible- keep this shit gROwin ROund here..

As far as someone eatin till they puke- 
"YOU DONT TAKE THE C*RO*WN- IF YOU DONT HOLD IT DOWN"
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL YEAH THATS WHAT THEY SAY.A HOMIE R U REALLY GOING 2 FEED YOUR FACE IN A CONTEST.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13240960
> *Thats how MOST HATED does it doggy I thought you knew?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 07:41 PM~13241055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BallerZ :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Roy.. You saw i shot that show in Florida.. for Good Times..right?

Its in the middle of the mag


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2009, 06:39 PM~13241033
> *i know swiph wont
> *



I GUROOOOOOONNNNNNNTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13241076
> *Roy.. You saw i shot that show in Florida.. for Good Times..right?
> 
> Its in the middle of the mag
> *


Got a Link?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 08:40 PM~13241047
> *LOL YEAH THATS WHAT THEY SAY.A HOMIE R U REALLY GOING 2 FEED YOUR FACE IN A CONTEST.
> *


HELL YA ME AND LARRY CAN TEAM UP. BUT I DON'T EVEN KNOW WERE OR WHEN THIS CONTEST IS. I'LL I KNOW I JUST LIKE TO EAT, I HOPE WE DONT RUN OUT OF FOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 07:46 PM~13241132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry and Ivan ....Team #3 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13241106
> *Got a Link?
> *



Homie.. How the hell am i supposed to link you to a magazine.. go buy one lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Eating so fast couldn't even focus on their arms :cheesy:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

HAHA FKN ROY WAS GIGGING TOO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13241158
> *Homie.. How the hell am i supposed to link you to a magazine.. go buy one lol
> *


LOL
I have like 4 more years on my subscription
you didn't tell me it was in the mag Fawker :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:48 PM~13241177
> *HAHA FKN ROY WAS GIGGING TOO
> *


April 10th Espanola NM next stop Oye


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13241076
> *Roy.. You saw i shot that show in Florida.. for Good Times..right?
> 
> Its in the middle of the mag
> *



Yeah i guess "middle of the mag" doesnt mean anything..lol

that damn Colorado air.. getting to you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 06:47 PM~13241152
> *Jerry and Ivan ....Team #3 :0
> *


FUC YA- thats what Im talkin bout- the more teams- the more money.
Looks like me and Six will be hittin the strip club nicely thanks to yall :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13241215
> *Yeah i guess "middle of the mag" doesnt mean anything..lol
> 
> that damn Colorado air.. getting to you
> *


That or the damn Budweiser :cheesy:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

AW THAT SHITS IN ESPA. WHAT IS IT A SHOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 05:57 PM~13240365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REY MESTERIO IS IN GOODTIMES :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13241272
> *AW THAT SHITS IN ESPA. WHAT IS IT A SHOW
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13241272
> *AW THAT SHITS IN ESPA. WHAT IS IT A SHOW
> *



there is a cruise and bbq goin on for good friday


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 08:51 PM~13241236
> *FUC YA- thats what Im talkin bout- the more teams- the more money.
> Looks like me and Six will be hittin the strip club nicely thanks to yall :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU GUYS WIN, BUT YOU WON'T. YOU NEED TO SPEND YOUR MONEY ON YOU RIDES, SO THAT MEANS THE MONEY WILL COME BACK TO ME WHEN I DO SIX'S FIBERGLASS PODS AND I DO YOUR TRUCK. THANKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13241293
> *REY MESTERIO IS IN GOODTIMES :0
> *


  
Only on the Weekends
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:55 PM~13241311
> *IF YOU GUYS WIN, BUT YOU WON'T. YOU NEED TO SPEND YOUR MONEY ON YOU RIDES, SO THAT MEANS THE MONEY WILL COME BACK TO ME WHEN I DO SIX'S FIBERGLASS PODS AND I DO YOUR TRUCK. THANKS
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

HA THATS FUNNY HOW U DO THAT WITH THEM FACES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13241215
> *Yeah i guess "middle of the mag" doesnt mean anything..lol
> 
> that damn Colorado air.. getting to you
> *


The magazine isn't even in my town yet I have a subrscription as well and I haven't recieved one yet so I haven't even seen my feature yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13241333
> *:0
> *


I was all drunk in that pic you posted of me and you :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13241336
> *HA THATS FUNNY HOW U DO THAT WITH THEM FACES
> *


you can do it to just quote someone and look to your left and click on em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13241344
> *I was all drunk in that pic you posted of me and you :cheesy:
> *


Me too :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 06:55 PM~13241311
> *IF YOU GUYS WIN, BUT YOU WON'T. YOU NEED TO SPEND YOUR MONEY ON YOU RIDES, SO THAT MEANS THE MONEY WILL COME BACK TO ME WHEN I DO SIX'S FIBERGLASS PODS AND I DO YOUR TRUCK. THANKS
> *


IF WE WIN?--NOW YOU GOT ME LAUGHIN :biggrin: 

And what truc are you talkin bout????????????




EDIT--- did I ask you bout doin a console in my Dually?? thats what you are talkin bout right??
And thats cool-- if the money goes bac to you--- I will jus look at it like you are doin shit for free. BUT-- I plan I wagerin alot more than a console will cost


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13241401
> *IF WE WIN?--NOW YOU GOT ME LAUGHIN :biggrin:
> 
> And what truc are you talkin bout????????????
> ...


YOUR DAUGHTER'S.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 08:57 PM~13241337
> *The magazine isn't even in my town yet I have a subrscription as well and I haven't recieved one yet so I haven't even seen my feature yet
> *



Thats crazy..

One of you guys over there.. took photos of it.. it was the first time i saw it.. and it was in my mailbox today.. figured you guys got it before Florida


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:05 PM~13241448
> *YOUR DAUGHTER'S.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

My daughter is 8yrs old- and her trike is the only thing she is bustin out this summer. :biggrin: 
The dually is about the only ride she doesnt claim as hers. Her truc has 4 doors and wont be out for a while-- atleast a few years


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13241500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> My daughter is 8yrs old- and her trike is the only thing she is bustin out this summer. :biggrin:
> ...


LETS GET STARTED NOW. I WILL PUT YOU ON A LAYAWAY PLAN LIKE K-MART. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:08 PM~13241497
> *Thats crazy..
> 
> One of you guys over there.. took photos of it.. it was the first time i saw it.. and it was in my mailbox today.. figured you guys got it before Florida
> *


A homie from Utah posted it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:08 PM~13241497
> *Thats crazy..
> 
> One of you guys over there.. took photos of it.. it was the first time i saw it.. and it was in my mailbox today.. figured you guys got it before Florida
> *


that guy that took pics was in Utah....we usually get it like 4-5 days late


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats Mormon State.. They have Magazines there?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:10 PM~13241525
> *LETS GET STARTED NOW. I WILL PUT YOU ON A LAYAWAY PLAN LIKE K-MART. :biggrin:
> *


I need to get it bac together first-- 
The interior is still sittin in my shed

Ive been slaccin on the Dually-- but I definetly need it together by summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13241568
> *Thats Mormon State.. They have Magazines there?
> *


Yeah they edit all the women out


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

and words.. i hear


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13241568
> *Thats Mormon State.. They have Magazines there?
> *


THEY ALSO HAVE CHICKS THAT TAKE IT IN BACK DOOR ALSO. :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 09:14 PM~13241604
> *THEY ALSO HAVE CHICKS THAT TAKE IT IN BACK DOOR ALSO. :cheesy:
> *



You sure those are chicks? some of them Mormons can be sneaky =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 02:38 PM~13238154
> *y0 Sean..
> 
> Go on to LowriderMagazine.com..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13241627
> *You sure those are chicks? some of them Mormons can be sneaky =D
> *


I NOT SURE. :dunno: JK. THEY SAID THEY WERE FROM SOUTH BEACH, SO WHO KNOWS YOU CAN'T TELL THERE EITHER.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY? :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. South Beach is down the street from me..

Tons of Trannys.. but then you have Lohan and Britney .. along with the hottest women in the world.. Always bad with the good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13241694
> *WHAT UP ROY? :wave:
> *


What up Big Chuck,you ready for Saturday Bro? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY I POSTED THE PICTURES AND SOME OF YOU GUYS SHIT ON MY STATE, THANKS :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:20 PM~13241695
> *Haha.. South Beach is down the street from me..
> 
> Tons of Trannys.. but then you have Lohan and Britney .. along with the hottest women in the world.. Always bad with the good
> *


*A person can barely afford to drink on South Beach. coROnas like $10, mixed drinks $15, shit is retarded :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13241727
> *OKAY I POSTED THE PICTURES AND SOME OF YOU GUYS SHIT ON MY STATE, THANKS :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 07:22 PM~13241727
> *OKAY I POSTED THE PICTURES AND SOME OF YOU GUYS SHIT ON MY STATE, THANKS :angry:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA, You ain't serious I hope :0 *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah but Sean.. the average Salary down here.. is almost twice as it is by you..

Its like NY.. in Manhattan.. a beer in a bar is 12 bucks lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:20 PM~13241695
> *Haha.. South Beach is down the street from me..
> 
> Tons of Trannys at my house.. but then you have Lohan and Britney .. along with the hottest women in the world.. Always bad with the good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:20 PM~13241695
> *Haha.. South Beach is down the street from me..
> 
> Tons of Trannys.. but then you have Lohan and Britney .. along with the hottest women in the world.. Always bad with the good
> *


YA, I USED TO CRUISE SOUTH BEACH AND THE GROVE. BUT BY FAR THE MOST FUCKED UP PEOPLE ARE IN THE KEYS DURING FANTASY FEST. :werd:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Plaque.. you Mormon homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:23 PM~13241753
> *Yeah but Sean.. the average Salary down here.. is almost twice as it is by you..
> 
> Its like NY.. in Manhattan.. a beer in a bar is 12 bucks lol
> *


*Yeah makes sense, now we all know how much YOU REALLY get paid :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:24 PM~13241766
> *Plaque.. you Mormon homie?
> *


NO, BUT MY MOTHER AND LAW IS, I MOVED OUT HERE FROM KANSAS CITY IN 93 TO GET A FRESH START


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:21 PM~13241709
> *What up Big Chuck,you ready for Saturday Bro? :biggrin:
> *


I AM READY YOU JUST NAME THE TIME AND PLACE. SEND ME THE PM.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

:::hides in the corner::

Look.. when i was in Florissant.. I looked through one of those Homes for Sale magazines..

I could buy 3 houses there.. for the cost of mine.. I wish we had prices like you guys.. =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13241799
> *NO, BUT MY MOTHER AND LAW IS, I MOVED OUT HERE FROM KANSAS CITY IN 93 TO GET A FRESH START
> *



Good.. as long as you dont have magic underwear.. or whatever is standard for Mormon behavior


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 07:23 PM~13241749
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, You ain't serious I hope :0
> *


NAW, MAN I AINT SERIOUS BIG DADDY JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU GUYS, ALOT OF YOU WISH YOU COULD HAVE A COUPLE OF WIFES, THAT WAY YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO HIDE THE MISSTRESS :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:26 PM~13241808
> *:::hides in the corner::
> 
> Look.. when i was in Florissant.. I looked through one of those Homes for Sale magazines..
> ...


You pay for that Weather,you may wish for the price of the Home out here but is it really worth giving up that year round weather? :no:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:27 PM~13241821
> *Good.. as long as you dont have magic underwear.. or whatever is standard for Mormon behavior
> *


I GOT 6 KIDS AND I GET ASKED THAT ALOT, I'M LIKE NAW. I USE KY JELLY YOURS AND MINE WORKS GOOD IF YOU HAVENT TRIED IT YOU SHOULD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:23 PM~13241753
> *Yeah but Sean.. the average Salary down here.. is almost twice as it is by you..
> 
> Its like NY.. in Manhattan.. a beer in a bar is 12 bucks lol
> *


I didnt even know they used the term SALARY down there-- I thought most the money in MIAMI was Tax free
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 08:28 PM~13241833
> *NAW, MAN I AINT SERIOUS BIG DADDY JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU GUYS, ALOT OF YOU WISH YOU COULD HAVE A COUPLE OF WIFES, THAT WAY YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO HIDE THE MISSTRESS :cheesy:
> *


*Or find a Yob *:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13241833
> *NAW, MAN I AINT SERIOUS BIG DADDY JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU GUYS, ALOT OF YOU WISH YOU COULD HAVE A COUPLE OF WIFES, THAT WAY YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO HIDE THE MISSTRESS :cheesy:
> *


 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: all of u guys are fuckin crazy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit Roy.. I travel so much.. i never enjoy it..

A couple times ive been laying on the floor by the beach shooting cars in Miami.. and gotten burnt like a lobster.. 

When i was in Colorado Springs.. weather was like 50 something.. was beautiful.. I just dont want snow


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13241858
> *what's up co  :wave: all of u guys are fuckin crazy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13241833
> *NAW, MAN I AINT SERIOUS BIG DADDY JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU GUYS, ALOT OF YOU WISH YOU COULD HAVE A COUPLE OF WIFES, THAT WAY YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO HIDE THE MISSTRESS :cheesy:
> *


DAMN- I know who he was aimin that at-- but I wont mention no names pRezO































:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 09:30 PM~13241850
> *I GOT 6 KIDS AND I GET ASKED THAT ALOT, I'M LIKE NAW. I USE KY JELLY YOURS AND MINE WORKS GOOD IF YOU HAVENT TRIED IT YOU SHOULD
> *


THE WIFE WANTS TO TRY THAT SHIT. BUT NOW I WILL NOT. I AM HAPPY WITH TWO KIDS AND DON'T WANT ANYMORE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241878
> *DAMN- I know who he was aimin that at-- but I wont mention no names pRezO
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:32 PM~13241893
> *THE WIFE WANTS TO TRY THAT SHIT. BUT NOW I WILL NOT.  I AM HAPPY WITH TWO KIDS AND DON'T WANT ANYMORE.
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:32 PM~13241893
> *THE WIFE WANTS TO TRY THAT SHIT. BUT NOW I WILL NOT.  I AM HAPPY WITH TWO KIDS AND DON'T WANT ANYMORE.
> *


WE TRIED IT 2 DAYS AGO AND BEEN GOING AT IT EVER SINCE, IT WORKS WORTH THE 20 DOLLARS AND THEN SOME :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TMI*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 07:33 PM~13241908
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2009, 03:34 PM~13241922
> *WE TRIED IT 2 DAYS AGO AND BEEN GOING AT IT EVER SINCE, IT WORKS WORTH THE 20 DOLLARS AND THEN SOME :0
> *


so than i am tellin the truth about u guys being loco :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 PM~13241940
> *TMI
> *


YOUR POOR VIRGIN EARS. :rofl:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. I'm editing photos of a show i shot in Central Florida..

It is a show that is in the newest issue of Lowrider..

Gonna post them in another thread.. you guys want to see them when im done also?

If not its cool.. dont wanna Thread Hijack


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 03:35 PM~13241944
> *:biggrin:
> *


what' s up swiph


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13241978
> *Hey guys.. I'm editing photos of a show i shot in Central Florida..
> 
> It is a show that is in the newest issue of Lowrider..
> ...


I WILL ,I JUST MOVED FROM CENTRAL FLORIDA BACK IN AUGUST. :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13241978
> *Hey guys.. I'm editing photos of a show i shot in Central Florida..
> 
> It is a show that is in the newest issue of Lowrider..
> ...


*Post them up!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13242017
> *I WILL ,I JUST MOVED FROM CENTRAL FLORIDA BACK IN AUGUST. :thumbsup:
> *


i use to live in florida didnt like much


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post em up Phil anything posted is appreciated in this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 03:41 PM~13242037
> *Post them up!
> *


sup homie
uffin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool.. 

I'll post them up in the other forum.. and come back and let you guys see them..

You guys are like 2 hours behind me.. almost 11pm here.. 

I'll be back


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13242056
> *sup homie
> uffin:
> *


*Nada, just relax'n at the crib. What's good with you Pimp?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13241978
> *Hey guys.. I'm editing photos of a show i shot in Central Florida..
> 
> It is a show that is in the newest issue of Lowrider..
> ...


WE LIKE ALL PICS--- JUS NO TRANNY PICS-- AND NO *** PICS :biggrin: 

So-- post away homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 09:41 PM~13242046
> *i use to live in florida didnt like much
> *


I LIVED THERE FROM 1984 TO 2008. I WAS DONE WITH IT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 03:43 PM~13242065
> *Nada, just relax'n at the crib. What's good with you Pimp?
> *


working


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13242056
> *sup homie
> uffin:
> *


Jus cookin some Turkey legs and watchin some TV-- what bout you Loco


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:43 PM~13242062
> *Very cool..
> 
> I'll post them up in the other forum.. and come back and let you guys see them..
> ...


 :uh: REPOST


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:43 PM~13242072
> *I LIVED THERE FROM 1984 TO 2008. I WAS DONE WITH IT.  :thumbsdown:
> *


And then you put your car on a transporter and the nightmare still hasnt ended :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 03:44 PM~13242085
> *Jus cookin some Turkey legs and watchin some TV-- what bout you Loco
> *


just sittin at the computer at work getting paid for it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242085
> *Jus cookin some Turkey legs and watchin some TV-- what bout you Loco
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: President , he wasn't even talken to you!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242095
> * :uh: REPOST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 03:43 PM~13242072
> *I LIVED THERE FROM 1984 TO 2008. I WAS DONE WITH IT.  :thumbsdown:
> *


i lived there from 1990 to 1997 hated it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:45 PM~13242107
> *And then you put your car on a transporter and the nightmare  still hasnt ended :biggrin:
> *


THE STORYS I WILL TELL MY GRANDCHILDREN...............WHEN THERE DRIVING THE 65. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13242095
> * :uh: REPOST
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Mar 10 2009, 07:46 PM~13242118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW--Im laughin at you smart guy :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242190
> *:biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242192
> *Go bac and read- I read the page and quoted the wROng post---
> Heres his first one COLLEGE BOY :biggrin:
> NOW--Im laughin at you smart guy :biggrin:
> *


*Nah president I'm laughing at you.....you still quoted the wROng post.! :twak: ...oh and I am the smart guy  *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 03:52 PM~13242236
> *Nah president I'm laughing at you.....you still quoted the wROng post.! :twak: ...oh and I am the smart guy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 07:52 PM~13242236
> *Nah president I'm laughing at you.....you still quoted the wROng post.! :twak: ...oh and I am the smart guy
> *


It was a ploy to up my post count since I knew Id get a few post out of it by you TRYIN to be a DIC :biggrin: 
And the president references have me more TWAKED then anything


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam topic started to die down


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

EVERYBODY MUST HAVE WENT ON A BEER RUN. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 03:59 PM~13242371
> *EVERYBODY MUST HAVE WENT ON A BEER RUN. :biggrin:
> *


must have dam somebody drink one or 2 for me :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:59 PM~13242371
> *EVERYBODY MUST HAVE WENT ON A BEER RUN. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could go on a beer run


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13242283
> *It was a ploy to up my post count since I knew Id get a few post out of it by you TRYIN to be a DIC :biggrin:
> And the president references have me more TWAKED then anything
> 
> *


*PM sent *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 04:04 PM~13242477
> *I wish I could go on a beer run
> *


u go on those everyday dont u :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Does Luna still have his ride ROy or is he even still aROund??*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 08:04 PM~13242477
> *I wish I could go on a beer run
> *



I wish I could jus go for a run PERIOD :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13242477
> *I wish I could go on a beer run
> *


*You better not go on one here* :angry:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 04:10 PM~13242616
> *You better not go on one here :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


why not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:09 PM~13242591
> *Does Luna still have his ride ROy or is he even still aROund??
> *


He's in Califas now but yeah he still has it and still wants to get rid of it.
Lemme know if you want his #


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 08:11 PM~13242637
> *why not
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 09:11 PM~13242637
> *why not
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13242637
> *why not
> *


YOU WILL CUT INTO HIS PROFITS. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13242648
> *He's in Califas now but yeah he still has it and still wants to get rid of it.
> Lemme know if you want his #
> *


*Is the car there or here?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13242648
> *He's in Califas now but yeah he still has it and still wants to get rid of it.
> Lemme know if you want his #
> *


He should be back soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13242682
> *Is the car there or here?
> *


here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13242707
> *here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13242648
> *He's in Califas now but yeah he still has it and still wants to get rid of it.
> Lemme know if you want his #
> *


*WHERE AT IN CALIFAS???*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 04:13 PM~13242676
> *YOU WILL CUT INTO HIS PROFITS. :biggrin:
> *


i ll just have to go to the new liquor store there buildin so i dont cut into his profits :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13242734
> *WHERE AT IN CALIFAS???
> *


SGV






:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13242734
> *WHERE AT IN CALIFAS???
> *


I dunno dog,i just heard he was outta state this past Weekend...
What da Fuck Chuck you coming out to visit NM in Espanola?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 10 2009, 09:16 PM~13242739
> *i ll just have to go to the new liquor store there buildin so i dont cut into his profits :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ESpana is the shit. We go like twice a year just to kick it. Chuck has familia there  We'll be there next month :cheesy: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok guys.. I'm back..

Enjoy some photos..

This was a Firme Estilo Picnic in Central Florida..

The show coverage is in this months Lowrider Mag..

But here are a lot more photos.,

Enjoy


Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13242757
> *SGV
> :biggrin:
> *


*NO MAMES HOMIE......HE BETTER CALL ME FO A PASS!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:20 PM~13242819
> *ESpana is the shit. We go like twice a year just to kick it. Chuck has familia there    We'll be there next month  :cheesy:
> *


We will also,taking a caravan out there,be cool to hang with you guys again seems like winter lasted forever


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:17 PM~13242778
> *I dunno dog,i just heard he was outta state this past Weekend...
> What da Fuck Chuck you coming out to visit NM in Espanola?
> *


*ALREADY BOOKED MY FLIGHT HOMIE.......*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:23 PM~13242893
> *ALREADY BOOKED MY FLIGHT HOMIE.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13242896
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


*ORALE PINCHE ROY YOU DIDNT TELL ME CHAPAS GOT WIT ANOTHER CLUB HOMIE!!!!! THATS HIM ON THE FAR LEFT RIGHT!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:25 PM~13242931
> *ORALE PINCHE ROY YOU DIDNT TELL ME CHAPAS GOT WIT ANOTHER CLUB HOMIE!!!!! THATS HIM ON THE FAR LEFT RIGHT!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

whats crackin roy , what up colorado .


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 10 2009, 09:27 PM~13242978
> *whats crackin roy , what up colorado .
> *


What up Paul :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:26 PM~13242961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:30 PM~13243019
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's fuckin Funny


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys..

Hope i didnt Thread Hijack..


Enjoy =D


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:37 PM~13243124
> *Thats it guys..
> 
> Hope i didnt Thread Hijack..
> ...


Thanks Phil,nice shots as always :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:39 PM~13243149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 10 2009, 09:40 PM~13243175
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Big John John


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice photos Phil!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 08:21 PM~13242857
> *NO MAMES HOMIE......HE BETTER CALL ME FO A PASS!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13243199
> *What up Big John John
> *


just got home from work and u


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13242864
> *We will also,taking a caravan out there,be cool to hang with you guys again seems like winter lasted forever
> *


*We should meet up in Puebs and all ROll out together *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13243199
> *What up Big John John
> *


*YEA WHATS CRACKEN JOHN JOHN..HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Man...

Appreciate it..

I'm gonna edit the other feature i have in this months issue..

The purple Lincoln Town car with the Chevy 350

When im done.. you guys wanna see that too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:43 PM~13243247
> *We should meet up in Puebs and all ROll out together
> *


We can do that  
You guys taking cars?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13243256
> *Thanks Man...
> 
> Appreciate it..
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:45 PM~13243268
> *We can do that
> You guys taking cars?
> *


*menohavacar  *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13243248
> *YEA WHATS CRACKEN JOHN JOHN..HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!!!
> *


do good and u


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13242873
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like Regals much- but this one caught my eye


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13242896
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


This is a sic pair of dROps


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13243286
> *menohavacar
> *


Either do I but I figured I'd take the rag just so I could cruise,never know I may get lucky and someone will jack it and I'll get the appraised value :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 10 2009, 08:46 PM~13243288
> *do good and u
> *


*DOING FIRME HOMIE.......*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 10:50 PM~13243357
> *This is a sic pair of dROps
> *


THE WHITE ONE IS A SS.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:28 PM~13242983
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


Damn- all the way in FLA and they ROccin the Nuggets jerseys-- you took this pic just for US didnt you Phil :biggrin: 

WAIT A SECOND- maybe you took it for ROy- you know how much he loves the Nuggets :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 PM~13243418
> *Damn- all the way in FLA and they ROccin the Nuggets jerseys-- you took this pic just for US didnt you Phil :biggrin:
> 
> WAIT A SECOND- maybe you took it for ROy- you know how much he loves the Nuggets :0
> *


 :uh: 
Oh yes :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13243256
> *Thanks Man...
> 
> Appreciate it..
> ...


PHIL- how many times do we gotta tell you- WE WNNA SEE ALL THE PICS YOU GOT-- 
JUS NO TRANNY PICS- and NO **** :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 08:46 PM~13243286
> *menohavacar
> *


Im sure you can find somethin to ROll down there real quic :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13243392
> *THE WHITE ONE IS A SS.
> *


AINT THAT AMAZING- SO IS THE BLUE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:54 PM~13243432
> *:uh:
> Oh yes :angry:
> *


 :dunno: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13243392
> *THE WHITE ONE IS A SS.
> *


That Blue one has a blue top doesnt it???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 11:00 PM~13243552
> *That Blue one has a blue top doesnt it???
> *


I THINK IT'S NORTH CAROLINA BLUE. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13243503
> *AINT THAT AMAZING- SO IS THE BLUE ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:50 PM~13243365
> *Either do I but I figured I'd take the rag just so I could cruise,never know I may get lucky and someone will jack it and I'll get the appraised value :biggrin:
> *


*I can assist you with that. Just drive thROugh the EAST SIDE in Pueblo  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13243626
> *I can assist you with that. Just drive thROugh the EAST SIDE in Pueblo
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13243626
> *I can assist you with that. Just drive thROugh the EAST SIDE in Pueblo
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13243581
> *I THINK IT'S NORTH CAROLINA BLUE. :biggrin:
> *


Its a little brighter than that-- but I thought it was the one with the blue top. THe headlight rings is what gave it away to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13243781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 





:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13243781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This just got me excited and motivated again! :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13243626
> *I can assist you with that. Just drive thROugh the EAST SIDE in Pueblo
> *



2nd and joplin :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*9 Members: AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH, 300MAG, GOODTIMESROY, impala63, cl1965ss, painloc21, zekes_interior_13, Euro2low

Night shift  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up pRimO. Seems im gonna be a daddy for a 3rd time. Just found out today!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 10:19 PM~13243827
> *This just got me excited and motivated again!  :biggrin:
> *


That was the baddest Fucker in Alamosa that year,well Tony's got best of Show :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:07 PM~13243654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 10 2009, 09:22 PM~13243867
> *What up pRimO. Seems im gonna be a daddy for a 3rd time. Just found out today!
> *


congratulations wedo how come you havent been posting as much any more you been busy??? my brother in laws brother lives up on the east side of pueblo we had to roll through there once to pick up my sister and my dad was like im gonna keep the car running hollar if you hear shots fire i was like orale you act like you havent been in the ghetto. man bubba has a small ass pitbull one of those bullie pits i aint a fan of those i like a game dog more but that thing is like the size of one of those olde english bulldogs its full grown to. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13244015
> *congratulations wedo how come you havent been posting as much any more you been busy??? my brother in laws brother lives up on the east side of pueblo we had to roll through there once to pick up my sister and my dad was like im gonna keep the car running hollar if you hear shots fire i was like orale you act like you havent been in the ghetto. man bubba has a small ass pitbull one of those bullie pits i aint a fan of those i like a game dog more but that thing is like the size of one of those olde english bulldogs its full grown to. :biggrin:
> *


  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13244015
> *congratulations wedo how come you havent been posting as much any more you been busy??? my brother in laws brother lives up on the east side of pueblo we had to roll through there once to pick up my sister and my dad was like im gonna keep the car running hollar if you hear shots fire i was like orale you act like you havent been in the ghetto. man bubba has a small ass pitbull one of those bullie pits i aint a fan of those i like a game dog more but that thing is like the size of one of those olde english bulldogs its full grown to. :biggrin:
> *


ZEKE- you gotta make up your mind-- DO YOU LIKE GAME PITS- OR them Pussy ass unhealthy fat and ugly mut ass BULLIES-- Cause Ive see you post to many different things about em goin bac n forth :uh:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 PM~13244035
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there was this mini truck on 20 inch daytons and a escalade on some 20 something inch chrome rims the ones that stay in the same place i dont know what there called there kinda like spinners but just stay there i told him lets go get those rims and bubba was like i dont wanna get shot i was just joking with him though but it was funny the way he said it.


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:36 PM~13244061
> *ZEKE- you gotta make up your mind-- DO YOU LIKE GAME PITS- OR them Pussy ass unhealthy fat and ugly mut ass BULLIES-- Cause Ive see you post to many different things about em goin bac n forth :uh:
> *


ive made up my mind i love game pits i just dont like a game pit when its all scrawny and has a little head i like them with a big head and not to stocky your dogs are the kind i like my dog is perfect for me hes got a nice head nice chest a good stance i never liked bullies some of them are nice to see but i would never spend money on them plus in my opinion they dont seem 100 percent pit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One time in Band camp....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 10 2009, 09:47 PM~13244184
> *ive made up my mind i love game pits i just dont like a game pit when its all scrawny and has a little head i like them with a big head and not to stocky your dogs are the kind i like my dog is perfect for me hes got a nice head nice chest a good stance i never liked bullies some of them are nice to see but i would never spend money on them plus in my opinion they dont seem 100 percent pit
> *


Them fat 2inch off the gROund BULLIES arent- NO MATTER HOW HARD PEEPS TRY AND DEFEND THEM- THEY ARE FUCCIN MUTS...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13244204
> *One time in Band camp....
> *


Lets hear the rest of your story ROy


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13244204
> *One time in Band camp....
> *


orale... :angry: one time in band camp thats more of my brothers seen the slutty geeks who drink :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You pricks still awake???


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13244223
> *Them fat 2inch off the gROund BULLIES arent- NO MATTER HOW HARD PEEPS TRY AND DEFEND THEM- THEY ARE FUCCIN MUTS...
> *


they gotta be mixed with olde english that dog was tiny it could hardly breathe it was all snorting and sneezing and getting snot all over the place my brother in law terry likes all those bullies :barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:53 PM~13244278
> *You pricks still awake???
> *


WE NEVER SLEEP.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Like Fucking vampires.. 

=D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 10:59 PM~13244362
> *Like Fucking vampires..
> 
> =D
> *


I call it being unemployed and not having to wake up the next day


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

they dont have any openings.. selling oranges on the freeway? =D


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RO 4 LIFE, *NICE PICS!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:02 PM~13244411
> *they dont have any openings.. selling oranges on the freeway? =D
> *


JUST ASK CIP HE RUNS ALL OF THEM


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 10 2009, 10:03 PM~13244424
> *JUST ASK CIP HE RUNS ALL OF THEM
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 12:03 AM~13244421
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RO 4 LIFE, NICE PICS!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man.. I appreciate that..

You guys are fucking friendly.. i love that..

You sit in the Miami Fest long enough.. you wanna pick up a Ak-47 and take out an Amish village


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 10 2009, 11:03 PM~13244424
> *JUST ASK CIP HE RUNS ALL OF THEM
> *


ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT!
:rant:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13244438
> *Thanks man.. I appreciate that..
> 
> You guys are fucking friendly.. i love that..
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gonna test you guys out on this..

This is one of my features in the new issue of Lowrider..

Normally i post the first shots in the state of the owner of the car.. but its 1am in North Carolina.. so you guys get first dibs =D

This is Carlos from North Carolina


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13244473
> *I'm gonna test you guys out on this..
> 
> This is one of my features in the new issue of Lowrider..
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:10 PM~13244501
> *Purple Rain
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that car barely made it in?
It's been around for awhile,and nice as hell


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


And these are the last ones..

My Creative ones..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13244015
> *congratulations wedo how come you havent been posting as much any more you been busy??? my brother in laws brother lives up on the east side of pueblo we had to roll through there once to pick up my sister and my dad was like im gonna keep the car running hollar if you hear shots fire i was like orale you act like you havent been in the ghetto. man bubba has a small ass pitbull one of those bullie pits i aint a fan of those i like a game dog more but that thing is like the size of one of those olde english bulldogs its full grown to. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie. I been in and out of the hospital sicc as fucc for the last 3 weeks and barely outta bed. I been lurking but just aint seen much to speak on. Yeah the east side can be ruff if you aint from here or supposed to be here. But ive done enough traveling and been enough hoods all over america that i have come to realize that that goes for almost any hood.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:59 PM~13244362
> *Like Fucking vampires..
> 
> =D
> *


NO THATS ARE WIFES THAT SUCK US DRY. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 11 2009, 12:01 AM~13244383
> *I call it being unemployed and not having to wake up the next day
> *


IF THE WIFE'S GAVE US LITTLE MORE ACTION AT NIGHT, WE WOULD ALL BE SLEEPING ALREADY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13241733
> *A person can barely afford to drink on South Beach. coROnas like $10, mixed drinks $15, shit is retarded :angry:
> *



Daaammmnnn....thats worse that strip club prices in Denver


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody know if the show is going on for fathers day in Alamosa?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 10 2009, 11:14 PM~13245159
> *Anybody know if the show is going on for fathers day in Alamosa?
> *


*I'm sure it will....has been for years *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Those are some nice photos Phil.  *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 10 2009, 09:56 PM~13243459
> *PHIL- how many times do we gotta tell you- WE WNNA SEE ALL THE PICS YOU GOT--
> JUS NO TRANNY PICS- and NO **** :uh:
> 
> ...


I'm on Phil's email list and let me tell ya he sends some good pics from some parties


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

what up cip


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *SIKSIX*






whats up bROther


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning Guys..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 08:16 AM~13246411
> *Morning Guys..
> *


GOODmorning


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.51_@Mar 10 2009, 06:09 PM~13240541
> *i hope so i dont see any other cars  lol  . just joking wrinkles
> *


ASSHOLE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wrinkles you working today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da Fuck Chuck?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 11 2009, 08:50 AM~13247150
> *What up Wrinkles you working today?
> *


YEA IF SITTING ON YOUR ASS ALL DAY CALLED WORK :biggrin: FUCK IT THEY STILL PAYING ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13247176
> *YEA IF SITTING ON YOUR ASS ALL DAY CALLED WORK :biggrin: FUCK IT THEY STILL PAYING ME
> *


Must be nice,at least we know what we pay taxes for :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 11 2009, 10:50 AM~13247160
> *What da Fuck Chuck?
> *


NADA AND YOU?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2009, 08:13 AM~13246395
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX
> whats up bROther
> *



Chillen like a villian...you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2009, 05:42 AM~13245988
> *I'm on Phil's email list and let me tell ya he sends some good pics from some parties
> *


Well-- then you are jus to much to blame as him for not sharing :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 11 2009, 12:05 PM~13247872
> *Well-- then you are jus to much to blame as him for not sharing :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



Haha.. Those photos i cant even upload to Photobucket.. shit gets banned within 10 mins


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 11 2009, 11:05 AM~13247872
> *Well-- then you are jus to much to blame as him for not sharing :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 11:44 AM~13248274
> *Haha.. Those photos i cant even upload to Photobucket.. shit gets banned within 10 mins
> *



Sounds like I need to be added to your email list then :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2009, 05:42 AM~13245988
> *I'm on Phil's email list and let me tell ya he sends some good pics from some parties
> *


you should have you LRM by time you get off work today because Michelle just called me and let me know mine came today so shes bringing it to me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Mar 11 2009, 10:44 AM~13248274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YA- no doubt-- me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 10 2009, 10:26 PM~13244719
> *Thanks homie. I been in and out of the hospital sicc as fucc for the last 3 weeks and barely outta bed. I been lurking but just aint seen much to speak on.  Yeah the east side can be ruff if you aint from here or supposed to be here. But ive done enough traveling and been enough hoods all over america that i have come to realize that that goes for almost any hood.
> *


man being sick is a drag homie i just got done having strep throat it sucks i hope you feel better soon carnalle


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 11 2009, 11:05 AM~13247872
> *Well-- then you are jus to much to blame as him for not sharing :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


copy right pics homie I can't post em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 11 2009, 12:11 PM~13248509
> *x2 :angry:
> *


I send them to Chris sometimes I'll send em your way you don't know how to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## MR.51 (Mar 3, 2009)

whats up big larry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 11 2009, 03:34 PM~13250744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn when and where was this? *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 11 2009, 05:07 PM~13251095
> *Damn when and where was this?
> *



In Tulum Mexico near Playa del Carmen...we went for our 1st anniversary about 4 years ago...just came accross the pics so I decided to post them


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2009, 03:58 PM~13250976
> *copy right pics homie I can't post em
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*whats up bROthers*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats going on CO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 11 2009, 06:34 PM~13251923
> *whats going on CO?
> *



whats up chris


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Howdy My Colorado People =D


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRAKIN COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 11 2009, 05:24 PM~13251283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :uh: You look hungry!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 11 2009, 07:45 PM~13252549
> *
> *


*What's up ********, where's ur camel?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2009, 07:19 PM~13252970
> *What's up ********, where's ur camel?
> *


Tied up to the oil rig :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2009, 08:19 PM~13252970
> *What's up ********, where's ur camel?
> *


whats up sean :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got my new LRM... congrats Larry!!! and Perfect Score is lookin' way sick!!! I can see why it won Lowrider of the Year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2009, 08:18 PM~13252953
> * :uh: You look hungry!
> *



I was...I'm ALWAYS hungry. But that was in San Diego and it was hot


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 11 2009, 07:43 PM~13253241
> *whats up sean  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2009, 01:57 AM~13256980
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2009, 07:46 AM~13257672
> *
> *



whats up chris


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 09:28 AM~13258338
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


*GOOD Morning Sean,RollerZ,Most Hated,City Wide,and the rest of Colorado*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2009, 07:51 AM~13257699
> *whats up chris
> *



Sup Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2009, 10:25 AM~13258870
> *Sup Chuck
> *


*just another day in paradise*


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice tats




> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 11 2009, 08:49 AM~13247146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

its going to be a good weekend for one of our club members.we have our drawing on sunday.colleceted $1325.00 in dues it all gos towards the winners car. good luck DENVER CAR CLUB FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Mar 12 2009, 12:30 PM~13260145
> *what up colorado
> *


What's up Big Ben?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 11 2009, 05:54 PM~13251550
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: I'd be in trouble if I did there not my pics so :uh: back to ya again


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2009, 10:33 AM~13258971
> *just another day in paradise
> *



Simon...workin today?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13260178
> *:uh: I'd be in trouble if I did there not my pics so  :uh: back to ya again
> *


Who you gonna be in tROuble with- and dont say THE PERSON WHO COPYRIGHTED EM- I mean WHO IS IT- A NAME????


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good coloRadO!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 01:53 PM~13260297
> *Who you gonna be in tROuble with- and dont say THE PERSON WHO COPYRIGHTED EM- I mean WHO IS IT- A NAME????
> *



Homie.. I think he's talking about me..

They are my photos.. and he's right.. posting them in here.. without my knowledge would be a No-No


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 02:37 PM~13261159
> *Homie.. I think he's talking about me..
> 
> They are my photos.. and he's right.. posting them in here.. without my knowledge would be a No-No
> *



Don't you watermark all your photos with your name? Or do the ones you send in emails not have it??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 02:37 PM~13261159
> *Homie.. I think he's talking about me..
> 
> They are my photos.. and he's right.. posting them in here.. without my knowledge would be a No-No
> *


respect


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 04:51 PM~13262370
> *respect
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 12 2009, 04:53 PM~13262394
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Turn your phone on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 01:37 PM~13261159
> *Homie.. I think he's talking about me..
> 
> They are my photos.. and he's right.. posting them in here.. without my knowledge would be a No-No
> *


SO- are you gonna swat his hands for doin so :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13262455
> *SO- are you gonna swat his hands for doin so :biggrin:
> *


Oh cateyes just might :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 11 2009, 03:32 PM~13250725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO GO AND GET SOME PEACE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 12 2009, 05:17 PM~13262573
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO GO AND GET SOME PEACE
> *



It was real nice...we can't wait to get back there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2009, 12:40 PM~13260221
> *Simon...workin today?
> *



*yup just got off bRO one more day and then its the weekend :biggrin: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2009, 04:17 PM~13261560
> *Don't you watermark all your photos with your name? Or do the ones you send in emails not have it??
> *



Yeah.. I watermark them..

But as Larry knows.. The photos i shoot.. are paid jobs.. If i spread them through every forum i am a part of.. The people paying wouldnt have the "exclusive" 

The people that are paying.. arent on my list.. I have around 300 people that are on my mailing list and they get the exclusive.

When i post in forums.. Its usually after the photos have been used by the people paying..

Larry.. i appreciate it.. you're a good guy =D

Dont worry.. I'll start posting goodies in here.. once they are ready =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG


What's good Fam!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13262455
> *SO- are you gonna swat his hands for doin so :biggrin:
> *


*Let it go bROTHER....  *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13263503
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD BROTHA?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:11 PM~13263503
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG
> 
> 
> ...



WHats up presdent :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13263503
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG
> 
> 
> ...



whats up buddy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG+Mar 12 2009, 06:12 PM~13263521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Chillen. What's for dinner Chuckieboy 65?*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sean.. you rounded up your best rides for me?

Ya know.. Rudy's in the next issue..

Its going to be Colorado in three straight issues =D


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:12 PM~13263511
> *Let it go bROTHER....
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:19 PM~13263570
> *Chillen. What's for dinner Chuckieboy 65?
> *



spaghetti and salad! come by


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:19 PM~13263574
> *Sean.. you rounded up your best rides for me?
> 
> Ya know.. Rudy's in the next issue..
> ...


*We're trying Phil..... but all we have are pROjects right now......We have 2 rag Impalas, a HT Impala, a cutlass, and a bomb, all with chrome undercarriage. 

The good news is that all of them are 3/4 of the way finished :biggrin: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well i think the show is July..

So you have plenty of time..

Just wanna make sure you guys will be done for the show and be available a couple days after the show..

The Bomb.. i want priority.. More interested in that than anything..

But you know me.. if its there.. and Mag quality.. I'll shoot it if it takes me all week.. 

Same location is good for all you guys right?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:23 PM~13263619
> *We're trying Phil..... but all we have are pROjects right now......We have 2 rag Impalas, a HT Impala, a cutlass, and a bomb, all with chrome undercarriage.
> 
> The good news is that all of them are 3/4 of the way finished :biggrin:
> *


I feel left out :angry: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 07:26 PM~13263644
> *I feel left out :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO BUDDY :tears:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:25 PM~13263637
> *Well i think the show is July..
> 
> So you have plenty of time..
> ...


*Same location is perfect. July will be tough, I'll admit, but we are all shooting for Denver Super Show.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 12 2009, 06:27 PM~13263654
> *ME TOO BUDDY :tears:
> *


*LRM only mostly does TRADITIONAL cars only. 

You need to buy a TRADITIONAL and retire the magnum in the next year.  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on Fellas?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 06:26 PM~13263644
> *I feel left out :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


*I thought I put pacer in there somewhere  











:biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13263688
> *Whats going on Fellas?
> *


*What's good Hollywood? :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:32 PM~13263705
> *What's good Hollywood? :cheesy:
> *


I'm the least hollywood ma fucka you know :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 06:34 PM~13263715
> *I'm the least hollywood ma fucka you know :biggrin:
> *


*presdent in your hood ur HOLLYWOOD, and in my hood u HOLLYWOOD too :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *shrekdizzle*, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, 300MAG, Euro2low


*Chris :dunno: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13263692
> *I thought I put pacer in there somewhere
> :biggrin:
> *


No-- you didnt- and it really hurt my feelings. 
:tears: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 06:36 PM~13263745
> *No-- you didnt- and it really hurt my feelings.
> :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


*That's pay backs for sharing secrets with my baby mama :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, *CHUCKIEBOY63*, Euro2low, curiousdos, *RO4LIFE 719*, SWIPH


*Will the real CHUCKIEBOY please stand, please stand up.........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:19 PM~13263570
> *Chillen. What's for dinner Chuckieboy 65?
> *


*CALMATE SEAN DOG......YA SAVEZ EL OG CHUCKIEBOY HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Rollerz?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:39 PM~13263773
> *AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, CHUCKIEBOY63, Euro2low, curiousdos, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
> Will the real CHUCKIEBOY please stand, please stand up.........
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PERRITO .....*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 08:29 PM~13263668
> *Same location is perfect. July will be tough, I'll admit, but we are all shooting for Denver Super Show.
> *



I got faith in you..

(From every shitty Sandler movie) "You can doooo it"

I want the bomb.. is it planning on being better than Rudy's?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

oops. Chuck snuck in there as well. whats up Goodtimer?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:37 PM~13263754
> *That's pay backs for sharing secrets with my baby mama :0
> *


presdent-- i didnt share secrets with your baby mama- I shared your baby mamas secrets with you :biggrin: 
Now apologize to your presdent :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 12 2009, 06:41 PM~13263787
> *oops. Chuck snuck in there as well. whats up Goodtimer?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, WHAT IT DEW OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES DOG!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Swiph and Sean are letting all the secrets out here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:39 PM~13263773
> *AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, CHUCKIEBOY63, Euro2low, curiousdos, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH
> Will the real CHUCKIEBOY please stand, please stand up.........
> *




:wave: well im off to change sum breaks :angry: *AllHustle NoLove*

call me in a few


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 12 2009, 06:40 PM~13263776
> *CALMATE SEAN DOG......YA SAVEZ EL OG CHUCKIEBOY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*Se que se carnal, trataba de hacerlo se siente importante :biggrin: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i guess this summer we will have a SGV chapter of City Wide


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13263801
> *Swiph and Sean are letting all the secrets out here
> *


Whatchu talkin bout willis :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 12 2009, 06:41 PM~13263783
> *WHAT IT DEW PERRITO .....
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:41 PM~13263786
> *I got faith in you..
> 
> (From every shitty Sandler movie) "You can doooo it"
> ...


*C'mon Phil how are you gonna ask me that? :twak: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13263801
> *Swiph and Sean are letting all the secrets out here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I fell in love with Rudy's truck..

It wasnt over the top..

Perfectly classy..

Ive seen bombs that look like they belong in a showcase.. 

I wanna make sure this isnt going to be over the top


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13263807
> *Se que se carnal, trataba de hacerlo se siente importante :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin: 






































Im hopin by the smiley face this isnt a bad thing-- CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHAT THJE FUC HE SAID-- if I had to translate it- i would think it says

BROTHER- YOU ARE VERY IMPORTANT :dunno: 

and I know that aint it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, MOSTHATED CC, Euro2low, 300MAG, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:46 PM~13263838
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this jam for some reason


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sean how many of these guys in here.. did i meet?

I thought you guys brought out like 20 people.. figured it was some of these guys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:48 PM~13263847
> *I fell in love with Rudy's truck..
> 
> It wasnt over the top..
> ...


*This one is classy but with a few mods :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:53 PM~13263909
> *Sean how many of these guys in here.. did i meet?
> 
> I thought you guys brought out like 20 people.. figured it was some of these guys
> *


*300MAG and RO4LIFE 719 are the 2 that came with me. The rest of them yahoos were fROm up north in the Denver Chapter*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good in the 505 Renzo?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 06:53 PM~13263913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:59 PM~13263977
> *
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:59 PM~13263974
> *What's good in the 505 Renzo?
> *


JUST CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

lol @ yahoos


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up pRimO and everyone else. Hey euRO2low those pics you take are firme. Keep up the good work. I hope you can take pics of my bomb when its done!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 06:58 PM~13263960
> *300MAG and RO4LIFE 719 are the 2 that came with me. The rest of them yahoos were fROm up north in the Denver Chapter
> *


I would love to *FIX* this in so many ways-- but I wont :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:50 PM~13263330
> *Yeah.. I watermark them..
> 
> But as Larry knows.. The photos i shoot.. are paid jobs.. If i spread them through every forum i am a part of.. The people paying wouldnt have the "exclusive"
> ...




Ahhhh....I got cha...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You're the guy with the Bomb.. Sean is talking about??


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13264108
> *I would love to FIX this in so many ways-- but I wont  :biggrin:
> *


DICK!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2009, 07:36 PM~13263744
> *AllHustle NoLove, shrekdizzle, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, 300MAG, Euro2low
> Chris :dunno:
> *



Naw *****...Swiph is the only one that needs aliases :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 07:26 PM~13263644
> *I feel left out :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


*
x76*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 12 2009, 07:03 PM~13264019
> *JUST CHILLIN DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND YOU!!!!
> *


*PASA PA LA RAZA HOMIE...........* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Mar 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13264126
> *DICK!
> *


JAY- you have *NO CLUE* what I meant by that--- some do and some dont


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13264117
> *You're the guy with the Bomb.. Sean is talking about??
> *



Naw homie sorry bout the confusion i think my pRimO was talking about the homie Tony's 47. I gotta a 51 thats in the works that will be a full show car but we are at least a year out untill its done.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13264130
> *Naw *****...Swiph is the only one thats required to have an alias  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13264251
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 12 2009, 07:17 PM~13264160
> *PASA PA LA RAZA HOMIE........... :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright guys.. I'm leaving for Daytona Beach tomorrow morning for a car show.. so im gonna pack and head to bed.. I should be back by Monday with some shots for you..

Tons of broads in bikini's =D

Night all


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13264767
> *Alright guys.. I'm leaving for Daytona Beach tomorrow morning for a car show.. so im gonna pack and head to bed.. I should be back by Monday with some shots for you..
> 
> Tons of broads in bikini's =D
> ...


*Now ur speaking our language!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 13 2009, 02:26 AM~13267628
> *good moring co :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another day at work fellas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*T

G

I

F

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2009, 07:06 AM~13268462
> *T
> 
> G
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 13 2009, 01:26 AM~13267628
> *good moring co :wave:
> *


x76


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 13 2009, 07:06 AM~13268462
> *T
> 
> G
> ...


and its payday :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2009, 12:18 PM~13270937
> *and its payday :cheesy:
> *


Got it made homie Me and Jr have to go in at 5 am or some shit to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY?

MAN I HATE THE INSURANCE COMPANY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 13 2009, 03:25 PM~13272570
> *WHAT UP ROY?
> 
> MAN I HATE THE INSURANCE COMPANY!
> *


What up Chuck....I bet you do....nothing GOOD huh?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, GOODTIMESROY, cold hard cash


What up everyone!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 13 2009, 03:30 PM~13272596
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, GOODTIMESROY, cold hard cash
> 
> ...


What up IZZY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Dead in hurr today  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 13 2009, 03:34 PM~13273151
> *Dead in hurr today
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHats up Riders- let anybody you know that might be interested in this know about it . Thanks  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464688


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Colorado Bump  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up everyone. Bump for coloRadO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

moring co :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

time to go to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13272671
> *What up IZZY
> *


Whats up with the flashback on the avi?? You missing the g bodies?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE LAST RIDE CADDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

To all Southern CO Ridaz
We'll be kickin it at the park(Memorial) today,stop on by if ya want........
Bring out your car and Kick it


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2009, 05:07 AM~13277860
> *time to go to work
> *


congrats on the LRM spread homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 13 2009, 02:40 PM~13272671
> *What up IZZY
> *


Wuz up Cabron?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 14 2009, 11:08 AM~13279221
> *Wuz up Cabron?? :biggrin:
> *


getting the ride cleaned up for the Parque
stop by Foolio around 230-300


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 08:07 AM~13278443
> *To all Southern CO Ridaz
> We'll be kickin it at the park(Memorial) today,stop on by if ya want........
> Bring out your car and Kick it
> *


*What if you no have no car?  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13279502
> *What if you no have no car?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 10:50 AM~13279502
> *What if you no have no car?
> *


FUK THAT-- what if you arent fROm southern coloRadO :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 14 2009, 11:51 AM~13279848
> *FUK THAT-- what if you arent fROm southern coloRadO :angry:
> *


*It's not like n e of us r going n e ways :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHUZ POPPIN CO??


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHO READY FOR CINCO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 12:42 PM~13280167
> *It's not like n e of us r going n e ways :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 14 2009, 02:51 PM~13280568
> *WHO READY FOR CINCO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 14 2009, 02:15 PM~13280699
> *NICE!!!
> *


I was thinkin the same thing-- I wonder who painted it
:dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 14 2009, 03:18 PM~13280709
> *I was thinkin the same thing-- I wonder who painted it
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS CO HOW IT GOING


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 14 2009, 02:51 PM~13280568
> *WHO READY FOR CINCO
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 14 2009, 01:51 PM~13280568
> *WHO READY FOR CINCO
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Pick up big Rich  


What's next for Fe?*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Y0..

Im in Daytona Beach.. No Lowriders at this show.,.

But the bitches are BAAAAAAD =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13282316
> *Y0..
> 
> Im in Daytona Beach.. No Lowriders at this show.,.
> ...


*Pics or you ain't there......*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 08:32 PM~13282323
> *Pics or you ain't there......
> *



x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Big ups to the original ROLLERZ ONLY SoCo President and Colorado RO Founder JOSE MAES. 
He has been on vacation for almost 7 years and about to finish that vacation and start another 8 year stretch on a concurrent charge, but he's back in Colorado now! :biggrin: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Because you bastards cant wait..

Didnt even have time to tag it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13282432
> *Because you bastards cant wait..
> 
> Didnt even have time to tag it
> ...


*  GOSH  DAMN*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Ur the man Phil!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13282432
> *Because you bastards cant wait..
> 
> Didnt even have time to tag it
> ...



OK PHIL-- we need atleast one pic like this a day :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13282430
> *Big ups to the original ROLLERZ ONLY SoCo President and Colorado RO Founder JOSE MAES.
> He has been on vacation for almost 7 years and about to finish that vacation and start another 8 year stretch on a concurrent charge, but he's back in Colorado now! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAmn- thats along time.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude.. this show..

I shot about 200 cars.. and over 600 shots of chicks..

they have TWO bikini contests today.. and another one tomorrow..

Not sure you guys would dig the rides.. but like i said.. the bitches are BAAAD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 08:10 PM~13282543
> *Dude.. this show..
> 
> I shot about 200 cars.. and over 600 shots of chicks..
> ...



Post some rides-- it will get the topic goin one way or another. If you have a Box Chevy on 30s definetly post it- Those are Seans favorites :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 09:10 PM~13282543
> *
> 
> but like i said.. the bitches are BAAAD
> *



And u can post as many as you like :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Once i get home.. I'll tag them and post them for you guys..

Just giving you a quick update from the hotel..

Mostly tuner rides.. not big wheels..

Like minitrucks and decked out imports..

Some nice American muscle though


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13282607
> *Once i get home.. I'll tag them and post them for you guys..
> 
> Just giving you a quick update from the hotel..
> ...


Fuk the Tuners- but I love some florida Mini trux. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 14 2009, 12:51 PM~13279848
> *FUK THAT-- what if you arent fROm southern coloRadO :angry:
> *


then you are assed out :biggrin: 
except for the homie Chuck,Y Ivan of course


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 01:42 PM~13280167
> *It's not like n e of us r going n e ways :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mutual Feelings Homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2009, 12:16 AM~13283962
> *whats up Roy?
> *


What up Big Chris,nice to see you again bro.....as well as Rich.....was a pleasant surprise


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

did Rey talk to you after we left?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2009, 12:23 AM~13284004
> *did Rey talk to you after we left?
> *


yeah a lil b it but ya never know what he wants.....I told him he should do it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 11:24 PM~13284014
> *yeah a lil b it but ya never know what he wants.....I told him he should do it
> *


good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13284032
> *good looking out :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13283951
> *then you are assed out :biggrin:
> except for the homie Chuck,Y Ivan of course
> *



Im assed out cause I dont getta kic it wit you- now I know you are trippin :cheesy: 
Besides-- I got way more things accomplished by bein up here today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 12:49 AM~13284106
> *Im assed out cause I dont getta kic it wit you- now I know you are trippin  :cheesy:
> Besides-- I got way more things accomplished by bein up here today
> *


Yeah I'm trippin....  
Gotta love that Big GT :biggrin: 
Setting a trend, standard, or Lifestyle on a car near you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 11:52 PM~13284116
> *Yeah I'm trippin....
> Gotta love that Big GT :biggrin:
> Setting a trend, standard, or Lifestyle on a car near you
> *


Can you break this down for me a little bit-- you kinda went out there a little ways- and lost me


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:52 AM~13284116
> *Yeah I'm trippin....
> Gotta love that Big GT :biggrin:
> Setting a trend, standard, or Lifestyle on a car near you
> *


damm straight homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:49 AM~13284108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like GOODTIMES right there. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 14 2009, 11:56 PM~13284141
> *damm straight homie
> *


The pic in your avitar is the one I like- but I couldnt quote it in NM - pages were flyin by :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:15 AM~13283959
> *Mutual Feelings Homie
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 12:57 AM~13284147
> *The pic in your avitar is the one I like- but I couldnt quote it in NM - pages were flyin by :biggrin:
> *


school was defently in secsion. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:00 AM~13284153
> *school was defently in secsion. :biggrin:
> *


I was havin fun for sure :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:57 AM~13284146
> *looks like GOODTIMES right there. :biggrin:
> *


It was homie  





You know how we do it :biggrin: 




Traditional....Twinkies(22's) are for trucks,wagons.and kids lnch boxes :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SO- you gonna ignore my post huh ROy? :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:01 AM~13284163
> *It was homie
> You know how we do it :biggrin:
> Traditional....Twinkies(22's) are for trucks,wagons.and kids lnch boxes :cheesy:
> *


you already know homie , hope to go kick it with the fam soon ,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:01 AM~13284163
> *It was homie
> You know how we do it :biggrin:
> Traditional....Twinkies(22's) are for trucks,wagons.and kids lnch boxes :cheesy:
> *


twinkies are 20s :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 01:05 AM~13284170
> *you already know homie , hope to go kick it with the fam soon ,
> *


will be out there next month dog  
already talked about it and commited today doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:06 AM~13284176
> *twinkies are 20s :biggrin:
> *


ok twinkie deuces.....and up......rims for small men with big egos


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:09 AM~13284192
> *will be out there next month dog
> already talked about it and commited today doggie
> *


thanks for the support homie , we got you to , see you soon.keep doing what your doing pimp we used to have the same shit going down over here to , but now nobody wanna miss out on what the gt doing ,


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:11 AM~13284198
> *ok twinkie deuces.....and up......rims for small men with big egos
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:11 AM~13284198
> *ok twinkie deuces.....and up......rims for small men with big egos
> *


Still gonna ignore my post askin you to explain huh. Its cool- I think Im laughin anyways.

As far as 22's- I love big rims- but they belong on certains rides.. I mean- If I have a Imp juiced up on 13s-- then I could own an imp sittin next to it bagged with a little hot ROd style on some 20 and 22s- BUT A LOWRIDER IMPALA IS 1st-- no doubt about it..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 01:13 AM~13284208
> *thanks for the support homie , we got you to , see you soon.keep doing what your doing pimp we used to have the same shit going down over here to , but now nobody wanna miss out on what the gt doing ,
> *


I hear ya dog.....and we down to support to the fullest  
Aint nothing going on down here dog people still on another estillo.....traditional taking way lately.....words getting out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:16 AM~13284223
> *Still gonna ignore my post askin you to explain huh. Its cool- I think Im laughin anyways.
> 
> As far as 22's- I love big rims- but they belong on certains rides.. I mean- If I have a Imp juiced up on 13s-- then I could own an imp sittin next to it bagged with a little hot ROd style on some 20 and 22s- BUT A LOWRIDER IMPALA IS 1st-- no doubt about it..
> *


Big ups but take those 14's of that SS hopper and put 13's and stop making excuses how they will blow.........
You have the hopper now get down with the style we all roll


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:20 AM~13284235
> *Big ups but take those 14's of that SS hopper and put 13's and stop making excuses how they will blow.........
> You have the hopper now get down with the style we all roll
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:20 AM~13284235
> *Big ups but take those 14's of that SS hopper and put 13's and stop making excuses how they will blow.........
> You have the hopper now get down with the style we all roll
> *



LOL-- 14s on IMPS are a must when hoppin-- it aint really bout blowin em. But Imps hit the chest plates with ease on 13s-- Id rather chip the concrete with the bumper- not the chest plate.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:17 AM~13284228
> *I hear ya dog.....and we down to support to the fullest
> Aint nothing going on down here dog people still on another estillo.....traditional taking way lately.....words getting out
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:26 AM~13284245
> *LOL--  14s on IMPS are a must when hoppin-- it aint really bout blowin em. But Imps hit the chest plates with ease on 13s-- Id rather chip the concrete with the bumper- not the chest plate.
> *


it's all GOOD dog I really hope you learn how to hit that thing even on 14's just to have another hopper in state ....big ups if you do...but as for us ........the 14's had to be immediately dropped.....I guess just because we roll that way....No bubblegum tires over here.....even on a G-body....14's not even allowed in this Chapter


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:32 AM~13284260
> *it's all GOOD dog 14's not even allowed in this Chapter *


 :biggrin: you on a roll homie keep pushing fulltimer :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:32 AM~13284260
> *it's all GOOD dog I really hope you learn how to hit that thing even on 14's just to have another hopper in state ....big ups if you do...but as for us ........the 14's had to be immediately dropped.....I guess just because we roll that way....No bubblegum tires over here.....even on a G-body....14's not even allowed in this Chapter
> *


you dont gotta worry bout me learnin anything  
And as far as the tires-- they are only 185s - not no 195 or 205s like alot of radicals.  
*And Ive still got 13x7 ALL GOLD 72s to* *CRUISE* on  

If it wasnt an IMP- it be hoppin on 13s- jus like my Cutty will be :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 01:36 AM~13284270
> *:biggrin: you on a roll homie keep pushing fulltimer :biggrin:
> *


not on a roll dog just stuck on Tradition


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:36 AM~13284270
> *:biggrin: you on a roll homie keep pushing fulltimer :biggrin:
> *



You can keep shakin those pom poms- but what I dont get is--
YOUR CADDY HOPPER IS ON 14s as well :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good night Swipe.....
Pleasure talking to you as always.....can't wait to see all you RO's go Traditional out here


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:39 AM~13284283
> *not on a roll dog just stuck on Tradition
> *


Well as much as I love 13s-- if you really wanna get down to it---
mos Ol' Skoolers that define tradition ROll on 14s and 5.20s


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:41 AM~13284286
> *You can keep shakin those pom poms- but what I dont get is--
> YOUR CADDY HOPPER IS ON 14s as well :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :no: when we bought it ,it was


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:45 AM~13284297
> *Good night Swipe.....
> Pleasure talking to you as always.....can't wait to see all you RO's go Traditional out here
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:45 AM~13284297
> *Good night Swipe.....
> Pleasure talking to you as always.....can't wait to see all you RO's go Traditional out here
> *


ill call you up tomor homie gd nite


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:45 AM~13284297
> *Good night Swipe.....
> Pleasure talking to you as always.....can't wait to see all you RO's go Traditional out here
> *


Ever since you started mispellin my name- its really make me laugh-- I mean for reals.. When ever Im sittin on the toilet and Im done shittin- when I SWIPE my ass- I think of you :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:46 AM~13284300
> *:no: when we bought it ,it was
> *


The las pic I saw of it was on 14s-- but if you switched em out great. I guess them elephants take alot of weight of the fROnt end so it doesnt really matter what you have does it :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:50 AM~13284312
> *The las pic I saw of it was on 14s-- but if you switched em out great. I guess them elephants take alot of weight of the fROnt end so it doesnt really matter what you have does it :biggrin:
> *


the elephants do there job , i aint wasting all that money on food for them for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:54 AM~13284325
> *the elephants do there job , i aint wasting all that money on food for them for nothing. :biggrin:
> *


You could jus feed em all that shit that ROy be talkin- they would be plenty full :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:cheesy: oh shit roys gone? see you all later i gotta go put my pom poms away. :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 01:00 AM~13284345
> *:cheesy: oh shit roys gone? see you all later i gotta go put my pom poms away. :roflmao:
> *


I should have known :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:56 AM~13284329
> *You could jus feed em all that shit that ROy be talkin- they would be plenty full  :biggrin:
> *


sounded like a whole bunch of real tok to me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 01:07 AM~13284360
> *sounded like a whole bunch of real tok to me :biggrin:
> *


Everything sounds like real talk if you dont have a clue what is goin on  

I mean- how bout you post UP ALL THE RIDES ON 14s in SO CO RO-- hell- even post up the ones that you think are on 14s- or the ones talkin bout bein on 14s :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13283959
> *Mutual Feelings Homie
> *


*Yeah glad u know ur a BITCH in my book!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 14 2009, 11:52 PM~13284116
> *Yeah I'm trippin....
> Gotta love that Big GT :biggrin:
> Setting a trend, standard, or Lifestyle on a car near you
> *


*You ain't doing shit! All talk like always....Like I always say....PUT UP OR SHUT UP!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:01 AM~13284163
> *It was homie
> You know how we do it :biggrin:
> Traditional....Twinkies(22's) are for trucks,wagons.and kids lnch boxes :cheesy:
> *


*You couldn't afford anything over a 13" Leva. My wheels on my Esco cost half the price of your vert :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Allright time for bed, I'll let ROy chew on that for a while :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 01:29 AM~13284409
> *Yeah glad u know ur a BITCH in my book!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 01:31 AM~13284410
> *You ain't doing shit! All talk like always....Like I always say....PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 01:33 AM~13284414
> *You couldn't afford anything over a 13" Leva. My wheels on my Esco cost half the price of your vert :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 15 2009, 01:47 AM~13284429
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


what up pimpin


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:50 AM~13284439
> *what up pimpin
> *


not a lot homie just drinking a beer and tring not to be loud because I'm in trouble with the lady right now 

whats up with you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 15 2009, 01:51 AM~13284443
> *not a lot homie just drinking a beer and tring not to be loud because I'm in trouble with the lady right now
> 
> whats up with you?
> *


Well at the moment Im laughin at some fool that SUPPOSEDLY knows cars pretty good for callin this junk
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...464688&hl=swiph


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 01:59 AM~13284456
> *Well at the moment Im laughin at some fool that SUPPOSEDLY knows cars pretty good for callin this junk
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...464688&hl=swiph
> *


thats a nice car homie (not the year I would buy) I want a Chevelle but I like the ones with the round tail lights I just don't know what year it is


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO............... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 02:29 AM~13284409
> *Yeah glad u know ur a BITCH in my book!
> *


Like I said Mutual feelings


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 02:34 AM~13284416
> *Allright time for bed, I'll let ROy chew on that for a while :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sounds like somebody got ass hurt :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 02:31 AM~13284410
> *You ain't doing shit! All talk like always....Like I always say....PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> *


 :uh: 
Put up what?
I aint got shit or the money like you to give to someone to build my vert.
I'm a broke motherfucker,maybe I should sell my car and get two sets of rims :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 08:18 AM~13284871
> *Like I said Mutual feelings
> *


Right after I told my guys what a cool guy you was too...  






That really hurts my feelings :yessad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

drawing today for my club. good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2008/For...es/IMG_9561.htm


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 15 2009, 09:45 AM~13285187
> *http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2008/For...es/IMG_9561.htm
> *


http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2008/For...es/IMG_9563.htm


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, gzking, *RO 4 LIFE*, cl1965ss


whats up bROther


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13282430
> *Big ups to the original ROLLERZ ONLY SoCo President and Colorado RO Founder JOSE MAES.
> He has been on vacation for almost 7 years and about to finish that vacation and start another 8 year stretch on a concurrent charge, but he's back in Colorado now! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS FUCKED UP!!! :angry: SEAN CAN YOU PM ME HIS ADDRESS...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 15 2009, 04:29 AM~13284495
> *thats a nice car homie (not the year I would buy) I want a Chevelle but I like the ones with the round tail lights I just don't know what year it is
> *


1971 and 1972.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13282430
> *Big ups to the original ROLLERZ ONLY SoCo President and Colorado RO Founder JOSE MAES.
> He has been on vacation for almost 7 years and about to finish that vacation and start another 8 year stretch on a concurrent charge, but he's back in Colorado now! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats cool. :biggrin: If you talk to him tell him I said whats up.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 07:18 AM~13284871
> *Like I said Mutual feelings
> *



*Can't wait for show time and kick backs to see how mutual your feelings really are  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 07:35 AM~13284918
> *Right after I told my guys what a cool guy you was too...
> That really hurts my feelings :yessad:
> *


*I call BULLSHIT! :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:40 AM~13285918
> *Can't wait for show time and kick backs to see how mutual your feelings really are
> *


 :biggrin: 
O yes you know I love you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 07:24 AM~13284889
> *:uh:
> Put up what?
> I aint got shit or the money like you to give to someone to build my vert.
> ...


*It would be easier to shit shower and shave in a rag than with 2 sets of wheels *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:40 AM~13285922
> *I call BULLSHIT! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
For real I was like Seans acting really nice lately..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 10:41 AM~13285925
> *:biggrin:
> O yes you know I love you
> *


*MUTUAL feelings bRO! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 AM~13285932
> *It would be easier to shit shower and shave in a rag than with 2 sets of wheels
> *


I bet but since I spent all my money on my house,I guess I better use that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*OK well that was enough entertainment for a 12 hour period back to business.



Post some pics of your kick back ROy!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 10:43 AM~13285943
> *I bet but since I spent all my money on my house,I guess I better use that
> *


*I was just quoting you on your for sale topic :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 AM~13285938
> *MUTUAL feelings bRO! :biggrin:
> *


Kinda like a Love hate relationship






I love to hate the shit your building fawker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, *CHUCKIEBOY63


What's GOOD Mr. CEO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 15 2009, 09:03 AM~13285259
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP!!! :angry: SEAN CAN YOU PM ME HIS ADDRESS...
> *


*I will as soon as I get it. I go see him on Thursday!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 AM~13285946
> *OK well that was enough entertainment for a 12 hour period back to business.
> Post some pics of your kick back ROy!
> *


I will nothing special but I did get this bad ass video of Jerry all pedo about how he beat arnold schwarzenegger in arm wrestling :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 15 2009, 10:16 AM~13285763
> *Thats cool. :biggrin: If you talk to him tell him I said whats up.
> *


*I will JR  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 10:46 AM~13285968
> *I will nothing special but I did get this bad ass video of Jerry all pedo about how he beat arnold schwarzenegger in arm wrestling :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA....Gotta love that fawker!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 11:48 AM~13285976
> *BWAHAHAHA....Gotta love that fawker!
> *


LMAO funny shit talking bout that yoked fucker from Transylvania :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 10:45 AM~13285960
> *AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, CHUCKIEBOY63
> What's GOOD Mr. CEO!
> *


*JUST CRUISING THREW......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*New addition to Good Times Colorado*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, mafioso65
What up Big Jose how's it going bro?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:03 AM~13286083
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, mafioso65
> What up Big Jose how's it going bro?
> *


hey whats big roy im not up to much bro just cillin. hows things up there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:02 AM~13286075
> *New addition to Good Times Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


That fROnt end loc up is lookin sic-- do you know how far those arms are done???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 15 2009, 12:08 PM~13286116
> *hey whats big roy im not up to much bro just cillin. hows things up there
> *


*GOOD* homie just anxiously awaiting the Spring *TIMES*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 12:08 PM~13286118
> *That fROnt end loc up is lookin sic-- do you know how far those arms are done???
> *


It's *1 3/4"* I believe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:15 AM~13286153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*STILL KICKEN IT IN THE SAME SPOT.....THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT G~TIMERSLOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE AND GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS KEEPEN IT FAMILIA!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 15 2009, 12:19 PM~13286181
> *STILL KICKEN IT IN THE SAME SPOT.....THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT G~TIMERSLOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE AND GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS KEEPEN IT FAMILIA!!!!
> *


Aint Nada Changed......well except for our cars...seems like we have a different line up every year,but for the better of course


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:30 AM~13286246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! ESE CHAPARRO..........MISS THAT LIL FOO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:02 PM~13286075
> *New addition to Good Times Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GOODTIMESROY, CHUCKIEBOY63, CROWNROYAL, ~FULLTIMER~, cl1965ss*
damn Nothin but *GOOD TIMES*
Been awhile since theres been this many in here :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13286201
> *Aint Nada Changed......well except for our cars...seems like we have a different line up every year,but for the better of course
> *


*THATS RIGHT......THAT CHAPTER HAS COME A LONG ASS WAY GOODTIMER....GLAD TO SEE YOU GUYS STILL KEEPEN IT GT!!!!*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:27 AM~13286230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THERE HE WAS MR.208.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This car for Sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 15 2009, 12:34 PM~13286276
> *AND THERE HE WAS MR.208.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO
Fuckin Oye


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:27 PM~13286230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco: PINCHE LOCO.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:34 PM~13286271
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GOODTIMESROY, CHUCKIEBOY63, CROWNROYAL, ~FULLTIMER~, cl1965ss
> damn Nothin but GOOD TIMES
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 15 2009, 12:36 PM~13286290
> *:roflmao:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: PINCHE LOCO.
> *


That foo gonna be famous :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:35 AM~13286279
> *This car for Sale
> 
> 
> ...


WHats he wantin for it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 12:40 PM~13286318
> *WHats he wantin for it?
> *


Fresh paint and striping
Uncut 88 spoke unstamped D's and 3k stereo system
PM FIRMEX


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Some people think they can park wherever they want*













*Well Ronald the Rentacop*









*
And Tommy the Towing Guy..............*









*Thought otherwise* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 01:06 PM~13286468
> *Some people think they can park wherever they want
> Well Ronald the Rentacop
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:25 PM~13286564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is a dope pic!  *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:27 AM~13286230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2009, 01:37 PM~13286607
> *This is a dope pic!
> *


  
:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:49 AM~13286374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats to jeff the winner $1400.00 DENVER CAR CLUB.voted two members. 63 impala eddie and a 48 chevy keith welcome to the family :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUBDRT0K

Sunday Driver DVD......enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13290654
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUBDRT0K
> 
> Sunday Driver DVD......enjoy :biggrin:
> *


well see- the last link you posted to this website took forever- I finaly said fuc it :angry:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:40 PM~13286319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SEE_ im tryin right now- you should post a step by step- cause Its drivin me nutz


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13290720
> *well see- the last link you posted to this website took forever- I finaly said fuc it :angry:
> *



they'll take some time.. but hell its a full length DVD.. not no 15 min preview. Set it up to download, and go watch some TV, make dinner, wash the car, go for a jog, build a model, play chutes and ladders, just wait for it...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13291473
> *they'll take some time.. but hell its a full length DVD.. not no 15 min preview.  Set it up to download, and go watch some TV, make dinner, wash the car, go for a jog, build a model, play chutes and ladders, just wait for it...
> *



Ya- I figured that out--LOL Ive watched like 6 episodes of GOERGE LOPEZ-(damn his wife is fine :biggrin: ) and im still only at 34%-- but o well - as long as it comes thROugh completely It will be cool


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 12:37 AM~13291903
> *Ya- I figured that out--LOL  Ive watched like 6 episodes of GOERGE LOPEZ-(damn his wife is fine :biggrin: ) and im still only at 34%-- but o well - as long as it comes thROugh completely It will be cool
> *



hmm... their server must be jam packed... leave on over night... if you were here in Pueblo, I'd just shoot you the copies... but ya gotta be LOOOOOOOOONGMONT... maybe if you come down here and you still want them, just remind me. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13291945
> *hmm... their server must be jam packed... leave on over night...  if you were here in Pueblo, I'd just shoot you the copies...  but ya gotta be LOOOOOOOOONGMONT...  maybe if you come down here and you still want them, just remind me.  :biggrin:
> *



I think you might be able to snail mail em to me- and they would still pRObably get here before this is done :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 01:01 AM~13292056
> *I think you might be able to snail mail em to me- and they would still pRObably get here before this is done :biggrin:
> *



no shit... sucks having to wait for downloads... PM and we'll talk about it.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 16 2009, 01:27 AM~13292412
> *no shit... sucks having to wait for downloads... PM and we'll talk about it.
> *


the first time it downloaded- it stopped at 23 mins. now- after all night lettin it run-- it went to 59 min.. How long is this dvd suppose to be?





GOOD MORNIN COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 07:56 AM~13293235
> *the first time it downloaded- it stopped at 23 mins. now- after all night lettin it run-- it went to 59 min.. How long is this dvd suppose to be?
> GOOD MORNIN COLORADO RIDERS
> *



59:19 long.. so it seems you got it all. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 16 2009, 07:23 AM~13293344
> *59:19 long..  so it seems you got it all.  :biggrin:
> *


Its only an hour long- I was hopin it was 2hrs--LOL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:20 PM~13286541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 12:37 AM~13291903
> *Ya- I figured that out--LOL  Ive watched like 6 episodes of GOERGE LOPEZ-(damn his wife is fine :biggrin: ) and im still only at 34%-- but o well - as long as it comes thROugh completely It will be cool
> *



You need to get off that 56K connection and experience the world through a cable internet connection.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 16 2009, 08:02 AM~13293564
> *You need to get off that 56K connection and experience the world through a cable internet connection.
> *



SHIT- that comcast shit is twice as slow as mine... My boy even was tryin las night- and it was takin forever :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 AM~13293715
> *SHIT- that comcast shit is  twice as slow as mine... My boy even was tryin las night- and it was takin forever :angry:
> *



Movie downloads usually only take about an hour on my comcast connect


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 AM~13293715
> *SHIT- that comcast shit is  twice as slow as mine... My boy even was tryin las night- and it was takin forever :angry:
> *


man.. if you really are on 56k... I'm sorry.. I had it worse... before 56k bps dial up I was at 14.4bps back in 92... which took 1 meg 15 minutes... which is like 5 seconds now.... Atleast you got it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats going on Colorado?


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:27 AM~13295192
> *Whats going on Colorado?
> *


WHATS UP MOSTHATED...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13295231
> *WHATS UP MOSTHATED...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Not much homie how you doing?


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLRIGHT SO I GOTTA ASK YOU GUYS A QUESTION I HAVE A CHOICE OF BUYING A 36 MASTER DELUXE OR I CAN GET A 86 CUTLASS 2 DOOR. THE 36 IS 1000 DOLLARS AND THE CUTTY IS 500 AND THE CUTTY ONLY NEEDS PAINT JOB (CIP), INTERIOR (ME), SOME 13S AND A NEW TRANNY MAYBE ILL THROW IN SOME HYDROS (SWIPH). BUT THE 36 IS MY DREAM CAR BUT ITS GONNA COST A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY IM THINKING ILL BUILD UP THE 86 AND SELL IT FOR MORE THAN WHAT I PAID FOR SO I CAN MAKE UP FOR THE WORK I DID ON IT AND THEN KEEP REBUILDING CARS AND SELLING THEM FOR A BIT MORE THAN WHAT I PAID SO ILL KEEP MAKING MONEY BUT DOING WHAT I LOVE "LOWRIDING". WHAT SHOULD I DO???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

might as well get the 36 since you can get it now and cheap because years later it's gonna be hard to find and expensive to buy. I know it's not a normal first time car but if I think of all the money wasted on different rides I'd have one bad ride


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:02 AM~13286075
> *New addition to Good Times Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD, Well GOODTIMERS I just got here to IRAQ now im leaving to Afghanistan, cause i found out that they need it some GOODTIMERS over there, so I have to get there and get the rides ready for Kiko and Wrinkles so we can cruise together.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 16 2009, 01:21 PM~13295667
> *Looking GOOD, Well GOODTIMERS I just got here to IRAQ now im leaving to Afghanistan, cause i found out that they need it some GOODTIMERS over there, so I have to get there and get the rides ready for Kiko and Wrinkles so we can cruise together.
> *


Sounds GOOD Paulito hit us up when you are settled in,yeah Kiko Y wrinkles will be on their way there soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 16 2009, 01:46 PM~13295936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOT ROOM 208 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2009, 12:27 PM~13295192
> *Whats going on Colorado?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN PERRO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 16 2009, 01:54 PM~13296014
> *:0 NOT ROOM 208 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 16 2009, 01:55 PM~13296024
> *WHATS CRACKIN PERRO.
> *


Not much around here man whats good in Burque?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 16 2009, 01:21 PM~13295667
> *Looking GOOD, Well GOODTIMERS I just got here to IRAQ now im leaving to Afghanistan, cause i found out that they need it some GOODTIMERS over there, so I have to get there and get the rides ready for Kiko and Wrinkles so we can cruise together.
> *


Stay safe out there bro and we'll be praying for a safe return for you and the rest of the fellas


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 11:02 AM~13286075
> *New addition to Good Times Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


did he swap spindals or extentions?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 16 2009, 12:39 PM~13295320
> *ALLRIGHT SO I GOTTA ASK YOU GUYS A QUESTION I HAVE A CHOICE OF BUYING A 36 MASTER DELUXE OR I CAN GET A 86 CUTLASS 2 DOOR. THE 36 IS 1000 DOLLARS AND THE CUTTY IS 500 AND THE CUTTY ONLY NEEDS PAINT JOB (CIP), INTERIOR (ME), SOME 13S AND A NEW TRANNY MAYBE ILL THROW IN SOME HYDROS (SWIPH). BUT THE 36 IS MY DREAM CAR BUT ITS GONNA COST A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY IM THINKING ILL BUILD UP THE 86 AND SELL IT FOR MORE THAN WHAT I PAID FOR SO I CAN MAKE UP FOR THE WORK I DID ON IT AND THEN KEEP REBUILDING CARS AND SELLING THEM FOR A BIT MORE THAN WHAT I PAID SO ILL KEEP MAKING MONEY BUT DOING WHAT I LOVE "LOWRIDING". WHAT SHOULD I DO???
> *



I would go for the 36. If its your dream car and you can get it for a stacc do it up. Your young homie you have allot of time you can put into the ride. Fucc it if you pass on the 36 let me know and ill swoop it up :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 15 2009, 07:27 AM~13286230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


funny shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 16 2009, 04:08 PM~13297499
> *I would go for the 36. If its your dream car and you can get it for a stacc do it up. Your young homie you have allot of time you can put into the ride. Fucc it if you pass on the 36 let me know and ill swoop it up :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie yeah i was thinking about that and ive heard so much people say go for what you want not whats there for you and i wanted the 38 at first and i looked and looked then i was out back burning some leaves for my grandpa and saw a 36 ooohhh i fell in love i whent and asked the guy how much he wanted i was 13 so he didnt relle take me serious he said 1700 then i whent back with my dad and we got him to drop the price to 1000 we made a deal that i can pay it in payments then when i get to a thousand its mine im thinking instead of payments ill go over there with the whole thousand and tell him i got 800 cash see if hell just sell it to me like that and if not ill write him a check for the rest you know see if i can talk him down with out him knowing :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 16 2009, 05:30 PM~13297650
> *thanks homie yeah i was thinking about that and ive heard so much people say go for what you want not whats there for you and i wanted the 38 at first and i looked and looked then i was out back burning some leaves for my grandpa and saw a 36 ooohhh i fell in love i whent and asked the guy how much he wanted i was 13 so he didnt relle take me serious he said 1700 then i whent back with my dad and we got him to drop the price to 1000 we made a deal that i can pay it in payments then when i get to a thousand its mine im thinking instead of payments ill go over there with the whole thousand and tell him i got 800 cash see if hell just sell it to me like that and if not ill write him a check for the rest you know see if i can talk him down with out him knowing  :biggrin:
> *



Get your hustle on lil homie. Shit if you got the $800 in hand try and get him for that. If he still says he wants a full stacc wait a couplke of days and come bacc with the stacc. I owned several cars before i finally got this bomba and if i could have got this bacc in the day you bet your ass i would of been rollin this rather then the Cutty or the other shit i had. I mean they were cool but not my dream ride. Then to save money start learning how to do as much on the ride yourself as you can. You already got a good start with the interior you are learning to do. Make it yours and do as much of it yourself as you can.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Mar 16 2009, 04:53 PM~13297374
> *did he swap spindals or extentions?
> *


CAPRICE A ARMS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 16 2009, 12:21 PM~13295667
> *Looking GOOD, Well GOODTIMERS I just got here to IRAQ now im leaving to Afghanistan, cause i found out that they need it some GOODTIMERS over there, so I have to get there and get the rides ready for Kiko and Wrinkles so we can cruise together.
> *


   :around: :around: WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 17 2009, 05:44 AM~13302689
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: damn your up early


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 17 2009, 07:05 AM~13302879
> *GOOD morning CO :biggrin:
> *


GOOD Morning Chris


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2009, 07:08 AM~13303183
> *:wave:  damn your up early
> *


COULD NOT SLEEP THIS MORNING!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. It is one of the hottest days in South Florida.. clocking in at 96 degrees..

I'm melting.. send me some Colorado weather .. blah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 11:44 AM~13304835
> *Wow.. It is one of the hottest days in South Florida.. clocking in at 96 degrees..
> 
> I'm melting.. send me some Colorado weather .. blah
> *


it's 75 here :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 17 2009, 06:05 AM~13302879
> *Good morning CO :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up Bro :wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 16 2009, 05:08 PM~13298042
> *Get your hustle on lil homie. Shit if you got the $800 in hand try and get him for that. If he still says he wants a full stacc wait a couplke of days and come bacc with the stacc. I owned several cars before i finally got this bomba and if i could have got this bacc in the day you bet your ass i would of been rollin this rather then the Cutty or the other shit i had. I mean they were cool but not my dream ride. Then to save money start learning how to do as much on the ride yourself as you can. You already got a good start with the interior you are learning to do. Make it yours and do as much of it yourself as you can.
> *


yeah thats what im gonna do id rather spend money on my dream then JUST a ride cuz im gonna be getting my permit then my licsense so i wanted to have a car to be able to drive and with the 36 itll take some time i guess i have my dads car i can get running and use that for the time being. yeah im gonna do the interior a blue crushed velour button tuck with gray vynils and the maching pleate for the borders its gonna be clean then im gonna hit it with a midnight blue matelic paint job im gonna get some 14 inch wire rims with half chrome and half blue powder coat. i just dont know if i want to join a car club id rather ride solo but until then.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 10:44 AM~13304835
> *Wow.. It is one of the hottest days in South Florida.. clocking in at 96 degrees..
> 
> I'm melting.. send me some Colorado weather .. blah
> *


you send us some Hotties--and we'll see what we can do. Ill take #7 in your bikini contest pics :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

7 was cute but..

Number 2.. needs to get it from me =D

She was my favorite.. and didnt even place in the top 3..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 01:04 PM~13305984
> *7 was cute but..
> 
> Number 2.. needs to get it from me =D
> ...


Thats cool- we dont have to fight over em atleast-- so get her out here :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT almost on the second page.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN-- las topic on 1st page--
BUMP


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm editing and tagging the photos from the show.. Not sure i'll get done tonight.. but should have some photos for you guys by tomorrow =D


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13310526
> *I'm editing and tagging the photos from the show.. Not sure i'll get done tonight.. but should have some photos for you guys by tomorrow =D
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 17 2009, 12:19 PM~13305638
> *Wuz up Bro :wave:
> *


how are things with you Izzy?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Mar 16 2009, 11:39 AM~13295320
> *ALLRIGHT SO I GOTTA ASK YOU GUYS A QUESTION I HAVE A CHOICE OF BUYING A 36 MASTER DELUXE OR I CAN GET A 86 CUTLASS 2 DOOR. THE 36 IS 1000 DOLLARS AND THE CUTTY IS 500 AND THE CUTTY ONLY NEEDS PAINT JOB (CIP), INTERIOR (ME), SOME 13S AND A NEW TRANNY MAYBE ILL THROW IN SOME HYDROS (SWIPH). BUT THE 36 IS MY DREAM CAR BUT ITS GONNA COST A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY IM THINKING ILL BUILD UP THE 86 AND SELL IT FOR MORE THAN WHAT I PAID FOR SO I CAN MAKE UP FOR THE WORK I DID ON IT AND THEN KEEP REBUILDING CARS AND SELLING THEM FOR A BIT MORE THAN WHAT I PAID SO ILL KEEP MAKING MONEY BUT DOING WHAT I LOVE "LOWRIDING". WHAT SHOULD I DO???
> *


Get the 36 as long as you got a safe dry place to put it. How much is missing?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 08:42 PM~13310526
> *I'm editing and tagging the photos from the show.. Not sure i'll get done tonight.. but should have some photos for you guys by tomorrow =D
> *



Whats up South Beach--- got some pics for us soon :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit is taking forever..

I'm rounding third.. Maybe 1pm my time..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Trust me.. Its a TON of photos.. should keep you busy for a while =D


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 07:50 AM~13313961
> *Trust me.. Its a TON of photos.. should keep you busy for a while =D
> *


sounds good. Ill be lookin for em when I come bac inside....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT page 3 :0 

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 12:09 PM~13316111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 12:09 PM~13316111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's dope, but we're Southern Colorado  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 18 2009, 01:39 PM~13316349
> *That's dope, but we're Southern Colorado
> *


Let's see da slick 3 :0


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 18 2009, 06:57 AM~13313692
> *Get the 36 as long as you got a safe dry place to put it.  How much is missing?
> *


its in really good condition theres barelly any rust on the body the chrome has little signs of rust he said some thing was missing but i dont remember what it was its got all the original seat frames and sponge ill still switch it out though its moldy he doesnt have a tarp over it so im gonna shoot over there and cover it hes gonna give me the original 16 inch rims that came with it he has them stored in his garage so there in good condition


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Good Lord.. that took forever.. You guys ready for some photos from the Sunshine state? =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last chance before it goes up for sale in Classifieds
$7500 OBO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 12:54 PM~13316466
> *Good Lord.. that took forever.. You guys ready for some photos from the Sunshine state? =D
> *



Still waitin on em South Beach :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Guys..

Its tons of photos..

This is Spring Break Nationals

Daytona Beach, Florida..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics of rides now show us something we wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:twak:  
damn this can be a nice ride


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like a giant episode of Pimp my Ride :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. Really thought you guys would be more open and want to see these Florida rides..

::sigh::

I'm gonna take a break.. and I guess i'll just skip to the girls =/


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:13 PM~13317112
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


SICC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:14 PM~13317121
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


4RUnners take so much work to lay out- this is down right nasty right here!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:15 PM~13317138
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


I want me one of these.. BAD!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13316594
> *Last chance before it goes up for sale in Classifieds
> $7500 OBO
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 03:35 PM~13317302
> *Wow.. Really thought you guys would be more open and want to see these Florida rides..
> 
> ::sigh::
> ...


I'm just bullshiting Phil,nice cars and pics Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13317146
> *More
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN- can you imagine this car with some orange spoked 72s on it-- now that would be pure siccness!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:13 PM~13317112
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


Id love to cruise SOUTH BEACH in this.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:18 PM~13317162
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


Im lovin this Denali


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13317263
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the cranberry juice :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Larry- I remember you likin that Monte on 30s-- what bout this
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1043129830.html


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 18 2009, 03:53 PM~13317444
> *Im lovin this Denali
> *



Me too...that mutha is clownin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 18 2009, 04:33 PM~13318268
> *Me too...that mutha is clownin
> *



:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 12:41 PM~13316381
> *Let's see da slick 3 :0
> *


* :uh: It's supposed to be a 13 with my name in the middle foo  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13317146
> *More
> 
> 
> ...



*I would ROll this bitch till the wheels fell off! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 18 2009, 03:58 PM~13317495
> *Hey Larry- I remember you likin that Monte on 30s-- what bout this
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1043129830.html
> *


not bad for some reason though I like the way the monte looked better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

im gonna post the rest tomorrow.. thanks.. i was starting to worry about you guys not liking the photos..

I warned you guys there were no Lowriders..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 08:18 PM~13319856
> *im gonna post the rest tomorrow.. thanks.. i was starting to worry about you guys not liking the photos..
> 
> I warned you guys there were no Lowriders..
> *


fuck it , it's something to look at and I like all sorts of car customizing


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13319258
> *I would ROll this bitch till the wheels fell off! :biggrin:
> *



Thats jus somethin I cant picture :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 07:18 PM~13319856
> *im gonna post the rest tomorrow.. thanks.. i was starting to worry about you guys not liking the photos..
> 
> I warned you guys there were no Lowriders..
> *



The little ricer lookin things dont do anything for me- but I love seein some sic ass trux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 18 2009, 07:15 PM~13319244
> * :uh: It's supposed to be a 13 with my name in the middle foo
> *


Never know with a Baller like you when another Rag just seems to pop up :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 08:18 PM~13320560
> *Never know with a Baller like you when another Rag just seems to pop up :biggrin:
> *


*I had another rag pROject for 3 days, full undercarriage done, frame done and painted....just needs paint and interior....then sold it to one of my ball'n ass members :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 18 2009, 09:30 PM~13320706
> *I had another rag pROject for 3 days, full undercarriage done, frame done and painted....just needs paint and interior....then sold it to one of my ball'n ass members :cheesy:
> *


Damn,Imma have to sell my house to get on your guys' level......Ghetto here I come :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13320570
> *whats GOOD Roy?
> *


What up Chris,just getting in


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13316594
> *Last chance before it goes up for sale in Classifieds
> $7500 OBO
> 
> ...


if any one realy wants it il let it go for 6500 cash PM me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *GOODTIMESROY, luna, FIRMEX, TRAVIEZO83*
What up *GOOD TIMERS* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13320830
> *if any one realy wants it il let it go for 6500 cash PM me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 18 2009, 09:34 PM~13320768
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Nice signature :scrutinize:  :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This car told me it would really like to go back home :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13320862
> *Nice signature :scrutinize:    :biggrin:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13320919
> *This car told me it would really like to go back home :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




im lovin that plaque


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13320830
> *if any one realy wants it il let it go for 6500 cash PM me
> *


*GOODLUCK PERRITO......*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, *Euro2low*


What are you doing up? Isn't it like 2am where you are at??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13320830
> *if any one realy wants it il let it go for 6500 cash PM me
> *


it should sell pretty quick


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~*





what up cip


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The assholes at Photobucket already banned 3 photos from the bikini contest..

so stupid


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 19 2009, 08:27 AM~13324555
> *The assholes at Photobucket already banned 3 photos from the bikini contest..
> 
> so stupid
> *


They right clicced em before they banned em though-- those selfish prix :angry:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Ugliest Car of the Weekend Goes to:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikini Contest 2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Next Day (Sunday)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More











2009 Nissan Skyline


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikini Contest Third and Final


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys..

Enjoy =D


Phil


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 19 2009, 08:46 AM~13324730
> *More
> ]
> 
> ...


Im still lovin #7 the most :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics as always Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 19 2009, 11:04 AM~13324873
> *Nice pics as always Phil
> *



Thanks man.. Appreciate that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice pics Euro2low


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Phil  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 19 2009, 01:15 PM~13327171
> *
> *


*something BIG coming soon! Lol!!!! <-------------- :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMERS


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 19 2009, 05:12 PM~13329755
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

what up colo good times in the casa


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fawkers :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 19 2009, 05:12 PM~13329755
> *3 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, GOODTIMERS
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris and Ralph


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

whats up roy roy :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

dont forget to pm me those pics Ralph.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 19 2009, 05:20 PM~13329841
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


*Q~VO LE PERRITO............ANY LUCK ON THAT CADDIE!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 19 2009, 06:20 PM~13329841
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


5 posts so far......
15,393 to catch up to me Fawker :biggrin: .....what up Julian?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 03:24 PM~13328428
> *something BIG coming soon! Lol!!!! <-------------- :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tomorrow it's gonna hit 73.......Time to Cruise Julian :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2009, 06:19 PM~13329835
> *whats up GOODTIMERS and ROLLERZ?
> *


Whats up chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats the good word Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13329974
> *whats the good word Chuck?
> *



just chillen, give me a call when you got a minute bRO


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 19 2009, 05:23 PM~13329870
> *Q~VO LE PERRITO............ANY LUCK ON THAT CADDIE!!!
> *


 Q VOLE CHCKIE TODA BIA NADA BRO ABER SI EN UNOS DIAS POST SUM PICS OF TU RANFLA


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1082034408.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13331873
> *Whats up CO?
> *


*What's good JR?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *MOSTHATED CC, TOPTHIS


MOST HATED*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, TOPTHIS
No work or what?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:48 PM~13332146
> *What's good JR?
> *


Same shit down here.Whats good up in p town?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *MOSTHATED CC, impala63, TOPTHIS


Sorry to walk in on MOST HATED's meeting :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13332258
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, impala63, TOPTHIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2009, 08:55 PM~13332257
> *Same shit down here.Whats good up in p town?
> *


*Same 'ol..........nice weather too :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13332258
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, impala63, TOPTHIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13332271
> *Same 'ol..........nice weather too :cheesy:
> *


Yea its been nice here to.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good in LJ?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:57 PM~13332290
> *What's good in LJ?
> *


Same ol shit down here nothing cracken at all


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13332316
> *Same ol shit down here nothing cracken at all
> *


*When u gonna start posting pROgress pics of the 59. I know u have that bitch taken apart :0 



:biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13332117
> *
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1082034408.html
> *


Is that Felix's old ride?? damn 25gs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:02 PM~13332367
> *Is that Felix's old ride?? damn 25gs
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 10:01 PM~13332353
> *When u gonna start posting pROgress pics of the 59. I know u have that bitch taken apart :0
> :biggrin:
> *


na it's still put together man I'm thinking of what I'm gonna do I mean I know how I want to build it just trying to save up some cash and go for it hopefully I can start it at the end of summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 10:03 PM~13332381
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


nice ride it went from 8,500 to 25gs though


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:03 PM~13332382
> *na it's still put together man I'm thinking of what I'm gonna do I mean I know how I want to build it just trying to save up some cash and go for it hopefully I can start it at the end of summer
> *


*You have cash fawker.....you have BB cash still :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13332396
> *You have cash fawker.....you have BB cash still  :cheesy:
> *


no way I'm not balling I had to take a loan to buy my 59 so I just paid it off and had a few bux left


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13332392
> *nice ride it went from 8,500 to 25gs though
> *


*He re did the entire interior including trunk, and painted it frame off, so he feels it's worth 25K. I about choked when he told me that.

If Monster cant get 15K for the HULK, there is now way he is getting anything close to 25K. I say 12K if he's lucky!  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 19 2009, 10:08 PM~13332443
> *He re did the entire interior including trunk, and painted it frame off, so he feels it's worth 25K. I about choked when he told me that.
> 
> If Monster cant get 15K for the HULK, there is now way he is getting anything close to 25K. I say 12K if he's lucky!
> *


thats cool he redid that stuff sounds good I'd like to see it again but man it's hard to get anything out of some cars these days


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

out with the 2 cents Swiph don't just sit there :cheesy: j/k doggie whats up?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13332542
> *out with the 2 cents Swiph don't just sit there :cheesy:  j/k doggie whats up?
> *


WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL-- if it wasnt for the pop up sunROof-- he might actualy have somebody interested :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:09 PM~13332456
> *thats cool he redid that stuff sounds good I'd like to see it again but man it's hard to get anything out of some cars these days
> *


*I hear you dawg, it's no 25k car even in a great economy. 12K Tops  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 19 2009, 10:19 PM~13332588
> *WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL-- if it wasnt for the pop up sunROof-- he might actualy have somebody interested :uh:
> *


no shit you know somebody? but for real does it have one?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13332516
> *I went and bought some corona jr when I left I only left your spot because you have to wake up early
> *


That was the last of the beers that I had.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:23 PM~13332646
> *I would of bought just didn't know if you wanted to chill longer I ruined movie night
> *


I wasent going to watch a movie tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:21 PM~13332618
> *no shit you know somebody? but for real does it have one?
> *


FUK NO- aint nobody spendin 25k on that car-- like Sean said - its 12k tops. and yes- it has a gay ass pop up :biggrin: 

This is the car I was refferin to when messin with you about yours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 19 2009, 10:29 PM~13332716
> *FUK NO- aint nobody spendin 25k on that car-- like Sean said - its 12k tops. and yes- it has a gay ass pop up :biggrin:
> 
> This is the car I was refferin to when messin with you about yours
> *


he had room to do a moon though I didn't but for me it was a cheap option to help sell the car and guess what doggie it's gone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we need to set that Pueblo park off like last year Sean


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13332737
> *he had room to do a moon though I didn't but for me it was a cheap option to help sell the car and guess what doggie it's gone
> *


HE also repainted it and could have welded it shut- or put a slidin rag in it- or put a real moon ROof in it..
and LARRY- please dont get me started on your pop up-- Im happy as hell its gone- I REALLY AM-- cause I was devastated when I thought we had a nice solution for your Elco then you shattered it with that other solution :angry: 

:biggrin: 

ANYWAYS- bac to the point- AINT NO REGAL worth 25k. This car could be a FULLY FUNCTIONAL VERT- and it still aint worth 25k


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13332826
> *we need to set that Pueblo park off like last year Sean
> *


last year was cool I just wish I could find my video of it all to share with everyone else


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 19 2009, 10:52 PM~13333025
> *HE also repainted it and could have welded it shut- or put a slidin rag in it- or put a real moon ROof in it..
> and LARRY- please dont get me started on your pop up-- Im happy as hell its gone- I REALLY AM--  cause I was devastated when I thought we had a nice solution for your Elco then you shattered it with that other solution :angry:
> 
> ...


Hell that regal vert from florida is going for 10gs and it's patterened belly and everything


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13333092
> *last year was cool I just wish I could find my video of it all to share with everyone else
> *


I wish you could too it looked like you had some good footage


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13333164
> *Hell that regal vert from florida is going for 10gs and it's patterened belly and everything
> *



I thought the same EXACT thing when I saw the CL posting.. 
Some people jus have more money then brains-- and this is clearly one of those cases :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13333263
> *I thought the same EXACT thing when I saw the CL posting..
> Some people jus have more money then brains-- and this is clearly one of those cases :biggrin:
> *


so who owns it and where is it at?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 11:02 PM~13332367
> *Is that Felix's old ride?? damn 25gs
> *



Thats not the car i shot.. is it Sean?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13333332
> *Thats not the car i shot.. is it Sean?
> *


yeah it is so hows it going doggie?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13333286
> *so who owns it and where is it at?
> *


some knucclehead aparently-- and its up this way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 19 2009, 11:28 PM~13333587
> *some knucclehead aparently-- and its up this way
> *


so have you seen my elco that way? let me know when you do :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13333332
> *Thats not the car i shot.. is it Sean?
> *


*Yes sir it is..........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13332826
> *we need to set that Pueblo park off like last year Sean
> *


*No doubt big L Dawg......soon perRo, soon  *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Felix. how you doing bro?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 20 2009, 06:22 AM~13334938
> *Good morning Felix. how you doing bro?
> *


 I'm doing a little better bRO, what's good with you.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just getting started on this imp finally.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 19 2009, 05:35 PM~13330000
> *Q VOLE CHCKIE TODA BIA NADA BRO ABER SI EN UNOS DIAS POST SUM PICS OF TU RANFLA
> *


*SIMON CACHETON.............*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13333768
> *so have you seen my elco that way? let me know when you do :biggrin:
> *


Ya- If I see it- I will for sure- I keep my camera with me at all times :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Mar 20 2009, 12:53 AM~13334323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Regal looks bad as fuck now.I agree it needs at least a 42" Moonroof.And anything over 12k is Crazy.Very nice car though,but if I was gonna pay anything over 12k for a ride it would be this one for 15k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 09:09 AM~13335526


I see a cash offer was laid out and you got scarred :cheesy: :cheesy: j/k doggie I couldn't type it in their because it's locked smart move it's a nice car good luck on the job thing again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 20 2009, 09:17 AM~13335609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want an arm and leg for it and Me and Sean been through the whole few thousand dollar thing more than once and we are both too stubborn(the seller) and too much of low ballers(the buyer) to deal :biggrin: 
But the car is being kept until I desperately have to sell it or someone gave me 22k or up :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 09:09 AM~13335526
> *That Regal looks bad as fuck now.I agree it needs at least a 42" Moonroof.And anything over 12k is Crazy.Very nice car though,but if I was gonna pay anything over 12k for aG-BODY**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, *OVERTIME*


*Get to work Fawker* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 09:09 AM~13335526
> *That Regal looks bad as fuck now.I agree it needs at least a 42" Moonroof.And anything over 12k is Crazy.Very nice car though,but if I was gonna pay anything over 12k for a ride it would be this one for 15k
> 
> 
> ...


probably wont fit just meant a moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:09 AM~13335526
> *That Regal looks bad as fuck now.I agree it needs at least a 42" Moonroof.And anything over 12k is Crazy.Very nice car though,but if I was gonna pay anything over 12k for a ride it would be this one for 15k
> 
> 
> ...



YA- this one is clean as fuc to-- but I still wouldnt pay 15K for any G-body. Only way I would consider it is if it was with a Fully functional vert.. they may have alot of work in em- and be clean as fuc- but Id rather snatch up a rag imp and put some work in it instead.. I mean look at what you licced yours up for-- that shows it can happen. Or look at Seans ol Rag 5-- a few grand in Undies and you could have still been in it under 20K  

BTW-- Rag 5s arent at the top of my list for imps-- but way above a G-Body


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, ~FULLTIMER~, fesboogie

I thought you dont wake up til 10am :biggrin: 


Whats good wit ya Fes-- hows that frame comin along


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 20 2009, 09:44 AM~13335873
> *YA- this one is clean as fuc to-- but I still wouldnt pay 15K for any G-body. Only way I would consider it is if it was with a Fully functional vert..  they may have alot of work in em- and be clean as fuc- but Id rather snatch up a rag imp and put some work in it instead.. I mean look at what you licced yours up for-- that shows it can happen. Or look at Seans ol Rag 5-- a few grand in Undies and you could have still been in it under 20K
> 
> BTW-- Rag 5s arent at the top of my list for imps-- but way above a G-Body
> *


Yeah I just meant if G-body was the only option I'd pick this then the Hulk
If you haven't seen this car in person ,you should.....too clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes,I'll be driving by your pad today.....suppose to be nice :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:49 AM~13335928
> *Yeah I just meant if  G-body was the only option I'd pick this then the Hulk
> If you haven't seen this car in person ,you should.....too clean
> *


YA- its looks like its clean as fuc-- but if G-body were the only option--
Id stic to my Schwinn till other doors opened :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 20 2009, 09:56 AM~13335976
> *YA- its looks like its clean as fuc-- but if G-body were the only option--
> Id stic to my Schwinn till other doors opened  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:57 AM~13335979
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 08:59 AM~13335988
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up to my 505 neighbRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post the Schwinn :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2009, 10:17 AM~13336115
> *WHAT UP COLORADO! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Chuck!!! :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP SWIPH!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 10:16 AM~13336114
> *Post the Schwinn  :cheesy:
> *


I seen a pic of Swiph on it mofo looks like a fool driving around picking up cans on it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2009, 10:42 AM~13336333
> *I seen a pic of Swiph on it mofo looks like a fool driving around picking up cans on it :biggrin:
> *


That's funny to think of,never seen a pic of him on it but I bet it's funny :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 20 2009, 08:17 AM~13335609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> I see a cash offer was laid out and you got scarred :cheesy: :cheesy: j/k doggie I couldn't type it in their because it's locked smart move it's a nice car good luck on the job thing again


I just want an arm and leg for it and Me and Sean been through the whole few thousand dollar thing more than once and we are both too stubborn(the seller) and too much of low ballers(the buyer) to deal :biggrin: 
But the car is being kept until I desperately have to sell it or someone gave me 22k or up :cheesy: 
[/quote]


----------



## ROLLETGIRL (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats goin on Colorado!!! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just came in from outside I have a silverado power wheels I hooked up 2 12v batts too and that sucker is crazy man donuts in the street of corse my daughter is riding it but looks like fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2009, 07:36 AM~13334997
> *SIMON CACHETON.............
> *


Whats up with the Delux CHUCKIEBOY yours? Post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2009, 03:04 PM~13339075
> *just came in from outside I have a silverado power wheels I hooked up 2 12v batts too and that sucker is crazy man donuts in the street of corse my daughter is riding it but looks like fun
> *


We did the same truc with 6 6 volts and that shit flew. It burned up after bout 6months :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13339466
> *Whats up with the Delux CHUCKIEBOY yours? Post some pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

someday :cheesy:








]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 05:39 PM~13340405
> *someday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13339466
> *Whats up with the Delux CHUCKIEBOY yours? Post some pics  :biggrin:
> *




























*JUST PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY...............* :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 05:39 PM~13340405
> *someday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I can take care of that for ya when ur ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 20 2009, 06:53 PM~13340516
> *I can take care of that for ya when ur ready
> *


If you can help on the financial part of it I'm ready now :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

shit i wish i could  work is just now pickin up at my fulltime job and the shop is starting to pick up also :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13340536
> *If you can help on the financial part of it I'm ready now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 20 2009, 06:58 PM~13340539
> *shit i wish i could   work is just now pickin up at my fulltime job and the shop is starting to pick up also  :biggrin:
> *


That's GOOD to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Fucker is Soooo Sick!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey Sean post that pic up of Rich smiling in the Sombrero*
:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 06:12 PM~13340673
> *Hey Sean post that pic up of Rich smiling in the Sombrero
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 07:36 PM~13340870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Holy Chit I needed that LMFAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13340898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Gotta get it back to One Love dog


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13340898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect to see Larry and ROy all hugged up--
but damn Sean- Not you :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**EDIT*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 20 2009, 06:53 PM~13340506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:Looking good :biggrin: , those make nice bikes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 07:06 PM~13340614
> *This Fucker is Soooo Sick!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

EDIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

EDIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 06:41 PM~13340909
> *:thumbsup:
> Gotta get it back to One Love dog
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 06:36 PM~13340870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i swear to you , i have never seen this guy before :ugh:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 06:37 PM~13340883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh.... wait, yes i do


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1084677259.html


* :uh: WOW, lambos  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13342112
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1084677259.html
> :uh: WOW, lambos
> *


you almost gotta basically slap tha shit outta mofos like this
especially in CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 11:07 PM~13343312
> *you almost gotta basically slap tha shit outta mofos like this
> especially in CO
> 
> *


NOT ALMOST- you do gotta SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF EM!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so retarded to see lambos on rides.. I have seen to many rides in CO with gay ass lambos on em-- THEY ARE ALL GAY-- EVERY SINGLE ONE OF EM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 20 2009, 05:18 PM~13339686
> *We did the same truc with 6 6 volts and that shit flew. It burned up after bout 6months :biggrin:
> *


it's an old truck so doesn't matter as long as the kiddo has fun :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13340909
> *:thumbsup:
> Gotta get it back to One Love dog
> *


I hope so we had something like nobody else it's called unity were all trying to do the same thing anyway it doesn't matter what club anybody is in as long as they riding we should all ride together so we can have a good summer and make lowriding stronger than ever


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2009, 12:55 AM~13343911
> *I hope so we had something like nobody else it's called unity were all trying to do the same thing anyway it doesn't matter what club anybody is in as long as they riding we should all ride together so we can have a good summer and make lowriding stronger than ever
> *


quoted for REAL TALK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13340898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pics Sean.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13340614
> *This Fucker is Soooo Sick!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Is this somebody in Colo?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 08:44 AM~13344607
> *Is this somebody in Colo?
> *



NOPE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

damnit.. Got me all excited.. You suck Roy =/


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 08:52 AM~13344651
> *damnit.. Got me all excited.. You suck Roy =/
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 08:52 AM~13344651
> *damnit.. Got me all excited.. You suck Roy =/
> *


My car will look like that in 2010


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

well find me a car that looks like that.. in 2009 =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 09:05 AM~13344705
> *well find me a car that looks like that.. in 2009 =D
> *


Sean will have a Fully done vert I'm sure a few will come from Pueblo :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2009, 12:53 AM~13343902
> *it's an old truck so doesn't matter as long as the kiddo has fun :biggrin:
> *


Im wit ya on that-- I was jus sayint to pRObably keep it at 24-- ccause 36 lasted a good while but then went out. I bet keepin it at 24 it will last for a long long time


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 21 2009, 08:00 AM~13344678
> *My car will look like that in 2010
> *


*PURO "LEVEL 4"..........* :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 21 2009, 09:53 AM~13344966
> *
> Im wit ya on that-- I was jus sayint to pRObably keep it at 24-- ccause 36 lasted a good while but then went out. I bet keepin it at 24 it will last for a long long time
> *


I have a bug also and it's a 6v I did the 24v on that and it's crazy but that motor started stinking pretty bad any longer and it would of probably burnt out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 21 2009, 01:43 PM~13346810
> *Whats up Colorado!!
> *


WOW- its so dead in here :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 21 2009, 08:00 AM~13344678
> *My car will look like that in 2010
> *


*ROY HIT ME UP PERRITO............*


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

wasssssup wassssup colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES ........... :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13350801
> *GOOD TIMES ........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13352559
> *ITS OFFICIAL, WELCOME GOODTIMES "DENVER" TO THE MIGHTY GT FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 09:31 AM~13352559
> *ITS OFFICIAL, WELCOME GOODTIMES "DENVER" TO THE MIGHTY GT FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*Your Welcome  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We need a Good Times Pueblo now :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got pics of the Denver cars?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 22 2009, 09:44 AM~13352600
> *Your Welcome
> *


*YA SAVEZ HOMIE.....*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:47 AM~13352616
> *Anybody got pics of the Denver cars?*


x64 and the new brothers to


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:47 AM~13352616
> *Anybody got pics of the Denver cars?
> *


*COMMING SOON........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:46 AM~13352608
> *We need a Good Times Pueblo now :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13352559
> *ITS OFFICIAL, WELCOME GOODTIMES "DENVER" TO THE MIGHTY GT FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 22 2009, 01:10 PM~13353502
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Paul?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2009, 01:16 PM~13353537
> *Whats up Paul?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE YOU COMING WITH THE HOMIES TO ESPA NEXT MONTH?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:46 AM~13352608
> *We need a Good Times Pueblo now :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 09:31 AM~13352559
> *ITS OFFICIAL, WELCOME GOODTIMES "DENVER" TO THE MIGHTY GT FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

damn I love that bike more every time I see it Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 22 2009, 04:14 PM~13354796
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> damn I love that bike more every time I see it Larry
> *


we need to make that vid asap homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2009, 02:38 PM~13354588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A COO ASS BIKE LARRY......*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13352559
> *ITS OFFICIAL, WELCOME GOODTIMES "DENVER" TO THE MIGHTY GT FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 22 2009, 05:20 PM~13355216
> *THATS A COO ASS BIKE LARRY......
> *


homebuilt homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2009, 04:14 PM~13355178
> *we need to make that vid asap homie
> *


just let me know when to stop by homie


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WAKE UP COLOO*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 23 2009, 07:08 AM~13360489
> *WAKE UP COLOO
> *



been awake-- :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 08:34 AM~13360625
> *been awake--  :angry:
> *



DAMN YOUR STILL SICK


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 23 2009, 07:35 AM~13360642
> *DAMN YOUR STILL SICK
> *


NAW--Im feelin better- jus couldnt sleep worth a shit...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Chuck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2009, 07:55 AM~13360748
> *good morning Chuck
> *


You stilll wantn them windows??????????????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 22 2009, 11:43 PM~13358897
> *just let me know when to stop by homie
> *


anytime I heard this week the weather might be kind of screwey off and on maybe sunday?? or even a nice day after work I don't need no notice I ain't doing nothing and I'm working days for the rest of the month


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Colo people..

Just got in from Austin, Texas..

Did a shoot out there for some event..

Chicks and music.. Might be able to get them on here by tonight.. =D


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13361789
> *Hey Colo people..
> 
> Just got in from Austin, Texas..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:52 AM~13362058
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 11:24 AM~13361789
> *Hey Colo people..
> 
> Just got in from Austin, Texas..
> ...


Helllllllll Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2009, 08:55 AM~13360748
> *good morning Chuck
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 09:39 AM~13361432
> *anytime I heard this week the weather might be kind of screwey off and on maybe sunday?? or even a nice day after work I don't need no notice I ain't doing nothing and I'm working days  for the rest of the month
> *


cool I'll hit you up this week sometime then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, Euro2low, thirtymax


What up Ivan ,Chris ,Max, and Phil :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 23 2009, 12:12 PM~13362243
> *cool I'll hit you up this week sometime then
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 12:15 PM~13362261
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, Euro2low, thirtymax
> What up Ivan ,Chris ,Max, and Phil :wave:
> *


I was up in springs saturday I hit the bar up there but I didn't know if you guys would come out so I didn't call.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 01:15 PM~13362261
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GOODTIMESROY, OVERTIME, Euro2low, thirtymax
> What up Ivan ,Chris ,Max, and Phil :wave:
> *



Hey Roy.. Hows everything in Bronco Country?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

gettin the prix ready for the summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 12:19 PM~13362302
> *Hey Roy.. Hows everything in Donkey Country?
> *


Good bro Good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 12:19 PM~13362308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 72's


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i have some 13-7 72 spokes center gold to :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 12:28 PM~13362419
> *i have some 13-7 72 spokes center gold to :thumbsup:
> *


Nice,what condition are they in?
Want to get rid of them?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 23 2009, 12:31 PM~13362455
> *what up roy
> *


Not much dog,lil excited about GT Denver..
How you been dog?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

cool big ups on the new GT chapter. real good all lov


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 23 2009, 12:40 PM~13362564
> *cool big ups on the new GT chapter. real good all lov
> *


Thanks Bro,we should be spending alot more time up there this year dog


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

naw bro i have 2 sets of all gold 72s 1 set of center gold.and 2 spare all gold 72s.all in great shape looking for 3 times gold and all chrome.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 12:42 PM~13362585
> *naw bro i have 2 sets of all gold 72s 1 set of center gold.and 2 spare all gold 72s.all in great shape looking for 3 times gold and all chrome.
> *


I got Triple Gold 88's looking for 72's :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 11:42 AM~13362585
> *naw bro i have 2 sets of all gold 72s 1 set of center gold.and 2 spare all gold 72s.all in great shape looking for 3 times gold and all chrome.
> *


My chROme ones left on my 62-- and I jus got rid of my gold N.H&KOs las month to a guy that tossed em on a suicide door Lincon-- I was actualy suprised he snatched em up- cause to me unstamped 72s are worth a fortune :cheesy: 
Ill never give up my all golds though-- they are my babies :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i have the ones with red 72s pre stamped no checks clean but red in side i was going to use them on my cutlass


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 11:42 AM~13362585
> *naw bro i have 2 sets of all gold 72s 1 set of center gold.and 2 spare all gold 72s.all in great shape looking for 3 times gold and all chrome.
> *


did you find that fram i have one


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry frame


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 23 2009, 12:50 PM~13362667
> *i have the ones with red 72s pre stamped no checks clean but red in side i was going to use them on my cutlass
> *


Nice.....i try to stay away from Red stuff though.....because of all the Gangs
hno: hno: hno: 






:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

68 frame que-mucho bro?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

yes it off a 67 ss


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

whats the ticket i have 1 on the line but waiting on the guy


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what do you pay 4 it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Larry


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

he wants $120 for it just waiting on him


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

good luck i'll pass


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

thats fine homie good luck


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 08:38 AM~13361003
> *You stilll wantn them windows??????????????
> *


i do still want those windows, i am just trying to prioritize(?) what my needs are in the right order. but just so you know that i do still need the i just ordered the rubber that goes in the chrome channel for those windows


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 11:52 AM~13362689
> *Nice.....i try to stay away from Red stuff though.....because of all the Gangs
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> :biggrin:
> *


We need to set a better example for our kids and cut all that stuff out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 03:35 PM~13364239
> *We need to set a better example for our kids and cut all that stuff out :biggrin:
> *


It's called Maturing Blood :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Cipie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You homies ready for some photos? =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:49 PM~13366379
> *Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
*Looks GOOD Larry....Nice job Bro*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 06:58 PM~13366483
> *You homies ready for some photos? =D
> *


sure


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Playboy's Rock The Rabbit Event

Austin, Texas


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

MOre


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that in the US?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 02:47 PM~13364426
> *It's called Maturing Blood :biggrin:
> *


you know it *CUZ* :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13366618
> *that in the US?
> *



Yeppers.. In Austin Texas


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 06:05 PM~13366566
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


On her hands and knees in a porta John
NOW ThAT IS ONE DIRTY BITCH--- :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

In Case Anyone is Interested..

This is Janes Addiction with Dave Navarro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 06:06 PM~13366579
> *MOre
> 
> 
> ...


He must have been to drunk top realize he either forgot to put his grill in- or he lost it while gettin drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 08:15 PM~13366691
> *He must have been to drunk top realize he either forgot to put his grill in- or he lost it while gettin drunk :biggrin:
> *



Lol.. I caught that dude making out with some dude later on in the night.. it struck me as funny.. cause when i first met him.. dude was ghetto as hell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13366684
> *In Case Anyone is Interested..
> 
> This is Janes Addiction with Dave Navarro
> ...


I heard a Howard Stern show and some Model put him on Blast saying he ate his own Nut outta his hand.....sick fuck
:twak:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More

Dave Navarro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 06:17 PM~13366710
> *I heard a Howard Stern show and some Model put him on Blast saying he ate his own Nut outta his hand.....sick fuck
> :twak:
> *


that was awful of you to post- couldnt you atleast have waited till after dinner time :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More

This is when i caught him.. Look how guilty he looks lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 07:22 PM~13366768
> *More
> 
> This is when i caught him.. Look how guilty he looks lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all.. not amazing.. but sharing what i do with you guys =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13366801
> *Thats all.. not amazing.. but sharing what i do with you guys =D
> *


Damn I need to buy a camera :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Very Nice Pics Phil as always Bro....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anytime guys.. You guys are more receptive than my local audience.. everyone just fights in my forum .. blah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 06:59 PM~13366506
> *:0
> Looks GOOD Larry....Nice job Bro
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 07:24 PM~13366782
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

hey whats up MostHated


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13366956
> *hey whats up MostHated
> *


not much and you?


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

not to much just got the moter in the cutty hope i can drive it in the late summer well i hope lol :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you clean it up and paint it or anything?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics Phil...but whats with everyone getting nekkid in the port o potty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13367141
> *Nice pics Phil...but whats with everyone getting nekkid in the port o potty
> *


because it's dirty :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 07:50 PM~13367158
> *because it's dirty :cheesy:
> *



I guess...but I wanna puke everytime I step into one of those things. Last thing on my mind is getting nekkid


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

It was the only place you can show your shit without getting in trouble =D


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

still looking dead in here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13367206
> *I wanna puke everytime I step into one of those things
> *


your like me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 03:15 PM~13367484
> *your like me
> *


hey larry i think most people puke when they enter that smelly shit


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DO ANYONE KNOW WHERE STETSON HILLS IS OUT IN COLORADO SPRINGS? LOOKING AT A HOUSE OUT THERE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13368010
> *DO ANYONE KNOW WHERE STETSON HILLS IS OUT IN COLORADO SPRINGS? LOOKING AT A HOUSE OUT THERE
> *


don't know where thats at but it would be cool to have you in Colorado homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Mar 23 2009, 06:25 PM~13366801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13368010
> *DO ANYONE KNOW WHERE STETSON HILLS IS OUT IN COLORADO SPRINGS? LOOKING AT A HOUSE OUT THERE
> *


I live in Stetson Hills Bro,Nice neighborhood


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13368178
> *I live in Stetson Hills Bro,Nice neighborhood
> *


what's up roy :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13367229
> *It was the only place you can show your shit without getting in trouble =D
> *



Who would they get in trouble by?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2009, 09:11 PM~13368196
> *what's up roy :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 23 2009, 09:16 PM~13368275
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13368052
> *don't know where thats at but it would be cool to have you in Colorado homie
> *


NOT TO FAR FROM YOU :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13368178
> *I live in Stetson Hills Bro,Nice neighborhood
> *


 :0 WHATS UP ROY, MAYBE ON YOUR BLOCK :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13368178
> *I live in Stetson Hills bRO,my neighbors use to say it was a Nice neighborhood - till some gangbanger moved in  :dunno:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13368010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13369354
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 24 2009, 08:50 AM~13372720
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

I think we were on the 3rd page


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2009, 05:25 AM~13371685
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WORKING ON IT STETSON HILLS, YOU GONE YOUTUBE :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics Phil!  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374049
> *Nice pics Phil!
> *


WHATS NICE OUT WERE YOU LIVE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Mar 24 2009, 12:14 PM~13373987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have my elco on youtube as well now the bike startup were gonna do one of me cruising the bike :biggrin: just for fun. I'm gonna have to go to springs and visit when you move down :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13374208
> *thats probably a first
> 
> Yeah I have my elco on youtube as well now the bike startup were gonna do one of me cruising the bike :biggrin:  just for fun. I'm gonna have to go to springs and visit when you move down :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH GOT TO GET ME A BIKE :cheesy: , GOT TO GET RID OF STUFF FIRST :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13368931
> *:0 WHATS UP ROY, MAYBE ON YOUR BLOCK :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 10:36 PM~13369354
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up coloRadO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 24 2009, 02:00 PM~13375609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Youd look like the most confused whiteboy ever when wearing those with your BLUE Good Times shirts :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2009, 12:37 PM~13374208
> *
> 
> Yeah I have my elco on youtube as well now the bike startup were gonna do one of me cruising the bike :biggrin:  just for fun. I'm gonna have to go to springs and visit when you move down :cheesy:
> *



That was a pretty sick ass video of your bike, even with all the wind it sounded good!!!

I definitely would like to see it sometime, I'm a big bike fan!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 24 2009, 03:20 PM~13375809
> *Youd look like the most confused whiteboy ever when wearing those with your BLUE Good Times shirts :biggrin:
> *


Red White and Blue


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 24 2009, 01:17 PM~13374625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I might take it towards springs one day unless something is popping in pueblo and everyone goes I'd take it their since I have no lowrider


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13376126
> *Red White and Blue
> *


WOW- how patriotic of you :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

well I went to Sonics today.. and saw their "Car Hop Crossing" sign... got me thinking...

their version ....









mine....









what'ca think?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13378462
> *sup co :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 24 2009, 06:20 PM~13378233
> *
> 
> mine....
> ...


I would love to have one of those


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone around tonight?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

hows it going Roy and Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats going on Homie..

You guys want more photos tonight?

Just got done editing the second day of that event in Austin..

If you guys like Kayne.. you'll like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chrisladen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Mar 24 2009, 08:16 PM~13378926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. here was day 2..

Enjoy

"Rock the Rabbit" Austin, Texas


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More

Solange Knowles (Beyonce's Sister)










Gossip Dude Perez Hilton


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> More
> 
> Solange Knowles (Beyonce's Sister)
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is Kanye's Crazy Wacked Out Girlfriend










Kanye West


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright guys.. Its all i got for tonight..

Have a great night =D


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 08:01 PM~13379592
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HE IS PROTECTED WITH ALL THOSE PIECES ON.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

people decided to take a break tonite


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave: EVERYONE IN HERE GOING TO THE DENVER LRM SHOW WE THINK BOUT MAKIN DA DRIVE TO CHECK IT OUT?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

when is that show


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13381319
> *when is that show
> *


SOME TIME IN JULY


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Mar 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13381337
> *SOME TIME IN JULY
> *


wont be able to make that show.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Euro2low


What up Homie!!! Just wanted to say I always like the pics you post up Homie, it gives us something to look at... :biggrin: 

Especially the Florida Pics...thats my Hometown. Keep bringin them homie!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13379541
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A MAN WITH BOOBS! :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Mar 24 2009, 10:03 PM~13381304
> *:wave: EVERYONE IN HERE GOING TO THE DENVER LRM SHOW WE THINK BOUT MAKIN DA DRIVE TO CHECK IT OUT?
> *


What up pimpin- whats good wit ya-- you know we would love for all yall to come out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13382300
> *What up pimpin- whats good wit ya-- you know we would love for all yall to come out
> *



Sup fool...you feelin better?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Mar 25 2009, 07:11 AM~13383011
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 25 2009, 07:34 AM~13383100
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2009, 10:01 AM~13384148
> *GOOD Morning.....damn I better get up </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381319
> *when is that show
> *


JULY 12


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13382418
> *Sup fool...you feelin better?
> *


YA-- you could say that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13384946
> *YA-- you could say that
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 24 2009, 10:10 PM~13381432
> *wont be able to make that show.
> *


quit being a little bitch Joe and lets go to the show shit I'll even tell my lady she can't go with me anymore if that will get you to go sence you said last night you wouldn't want to take your lady


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Mar 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13379021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  fuckn Roy and now that he said that I just remembered I need to shave again


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 07:16 PM~13378926
> *Whats going on Homie..
> 
> You guys want more photos tonight?
> ...


thanks for the pic's homie I enjoyed them like always


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 25 2009, 12:21 PM~13385410
> * fuckn Roy and now that he said that I just remembered I need to shave again
> *


*Pics or you shaved* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Economy forcing big changes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13386748
> *Economy forcing big changes
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 25 2009, 02:52 PM~13386748
> *Economy forcing big changes
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to build a hopper now :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13386748
> *Economy forcing big changes
> 
> 
> ...


*Those are some 12's, but they clean though :cheesy: *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Slow in here today. Whats everyone up too??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 25 2009, 11:52 AM~13385709
> *Pics or you shaved :biggrin:
> *


pics of what? because I haven't had the time to shave I just got home and now I'm eating


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *AllHustle NoLove*

What it do *ROLLERZ*?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13374208
> *thats probably a first
> 
> *


TTT

page 3 again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 12:48 AM~13393261
> *TTT
> 
> page 3 again
> *


I can't complain I haven't contributed that much lately


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING CO RYDERZ!!!!!

WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT!!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

pinche snow :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:04 AM~13395324
> *pinche snow  :angry:
> *


What up Bro!! You guys gettin snow already??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 26 2009, 10:18 AM~13395439
> *What up Bro!! You guys gettin snow already??
> *



Yea...like crazy. I'm just hopin they send us home early :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, SIKSIX, *GOODTIMESROY*

What up Cabron!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:32 AM~13395581
> *Yea...like crazy.  I'm just hopin they send us home early  :biggrin:
> *



Where in Denver you stay at??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 AM~13395596
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, SIKSIX, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> ...


What up Fawker :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13395612
> *What up Fawker :wave:
> *



Waitin for the snow Homie!!!!  

What you up too??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13395627
> *Waitin for the snow Homie!!!!
> 
> What you up too??
> *


Same ol homie just hard timing it,waiting on my ne Tat kit to get here....Gotta spread that hustle if I want shit done to my ride :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 10:41 AM~13395678
> *Same ol homie just hard timing it,waiting on my ne Tat kit to get here....Gotta spread that hustle if I want shit done to my ride :yes:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13395611
> *Where in Denver you stay at??
> *



I work in Downtown but I live north of Denve in Thornton...







And just like that, we got an early dismissal. See you guys when I log on at home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THis snow sux.. Its been snowin up here since bout midnight--- theres damn near a foot on our trampoline. :angry:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

no snow in Pueblo yet... but its cloudy, windy, cold.. just nasty gray looking clouds.... just a matter of time now.. :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?

everyone getting ready for the blizzard? here in LJ there already doing reverse 911 calls and my boss said most likly no work tomarrow


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13395770
> *I work in Downtown but I live north of Denve in Thornton...
> And just like that, we got an early dismissal. See you guys when I log on at home  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope it snows here.I could use some overtime. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 12:16 PM~13396555
> *Hope it snows here.I could use some overtime. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be on the couch with a beer thinking about you bro


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 10:15 AM~13395971
> *THis snow sux.. Its been snowin up here since bout midnight--- theres damn near a foot on our trampoline.  :angry:
> *


i will be getting with you rea  l soon bro.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

it started out here in Pueblo now... we are to get somewhere 10-20 inches down here.... that sucks...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 26 2009, 11:57 AM~13397032
> *i will be getting with you rea  l soon bro.
> *


Thats cool- they are jus sittin here waitin for ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn this weather sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2009, 12:28 PM~13396685
> *I'll be on the couch with a beer thinking about you bro
> *


Its all good on pay day. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13391004
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> What it do ROLLERZ?
> *


*My bad Larry, I just hopped on and hopped right off last night.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 01:51 PM~13398033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PrideBeforePoints <------------What exactly does this mean?  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 04:57 PM~13399616
> *PrideBeforePoints <------------What exactly does this mean?
> *


I wont even start bein a smart ass on this one.. BUT I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR THE REPLY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing against anybody at all just my attitude about myself to slow down and take it back to the streets  
I did that whole show thing for the past 2 years and wasn't satisfied with that lifestyle,and to be honest it really aint me......so as a reminder i put that up.
I use to have "fuck the points,do it for the pride'but that sounds kind of Immature......Much Love and Respect to all the Clubs and Solo's in CO............But as for me ......I'm putting in mine,as Street Time ....just me.....politic free doggie  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

In other words nothing subliminal meant.....I'm trying to get shit back *the** way it was.....Fuck a keyboard and the Trophies ,let's bar=b=que and cruise :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:48 PM~13400562
> *In other words nothing subliminal meant.....I'm trying to get shit back the* way it was.....Fuck a keyboard and the Trophies ,let's bar=b=que and cruise :cheesy:
> *


Did someone say bbq? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 07:55 PM~13400627
> *Did someone say bbq? :biggrin:
> *


I did :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:56 PM~13400636
> *I did :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 07:58 PM~13400656
> *Whats good Roy?
> *


not much dog....all this nice weather....then this


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:59 PM~13400672
> *not much dog....all this nice weather....then this
> *


Its still a good day. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats new Sean?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 06:42 PM~13400495
> *Nothing against anybody at all just my attitude about myself to slow down and take it back to the streets
> I did that whole show thing for the past 2 years and wasn't satisfied with that lifestyle,and to be honest it really aint me......so as a reminder i put that up.
> I use to have "fuck the points,do it for the pride'but that sounds kind of Immature......Much Love and Respect to all the Clubs and Solo's in CO............But as for me ......I'm putting in mine,as Street Time ....just me.....politic free doggie   :cheesy:
> *


*Here's my .02

But to get points you have to have pride in your ride right?

Points are based on cleanliness, paint, interior, etc..

To have pride you want to have nice paint, interior, etc..especially keeping it clean (cleanliness).

To truely believe in pride over points would mean you won't ever show your ride cause you don't care about points......

And at the end of the day we are all men, and men are COMPETITIVE in ALL that we do! In order to be competitive you have to have POINTS  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:01 PM~13400697
> *Its still a good day. :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is,I actually got a raise today.....on Unemploymenet.....can you believe that  :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 07:02 PM~13400711
> *Whats new Sean?
> *


*Not much bRO, just trying to bust my 4 out this year. My painter is slacking :angry: *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up guys times are hard 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13390015


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13400778
> *Here's my .02
> 
> But to get points you have to have pride in your ride right?
> ...


Sean in all aspects as a Lowrider I can say without a doubt you have truly inspired me.
I have argued with you in the past about points, and now I am seeing your side since before I was just a pee-on street-rider and never seen the scene........Now.....knowing all the Pride,Heart,Dedication,and Time it takes.....just to show.... Big Ups Dog.......But I belong in the streets.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 26 2009, 08:15 PM~13400820
> *whats up guys times are hard
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13390015
> *


Fuck that Big Jose.....finish that fucker dog


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:18 PM~13400853
> *Fuck that Big Jose.....finish that fucker dog
> *


oh im bro for sure its just going to take a lil longer thats all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Mar 26 2009, 08:21 PM~13400888
> *oh im bro for sure its just going to take a lil longer thats all
> *


I hear ya bro....same boat


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 24 2009, 07:20 PM~13378233
> *well I went to Sonics today.. and saw their "Car Hop Crossing" sign... got me thinking...
> 
> their version ....
> ...


theres one here in texas that says car hop 5 miles per hour so my homeboy hopped the car at 5 miles per hour


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:16 PM~13400828
> *Sean in all aspects as a Lowrider I can say without a doubt you have truly inspired me.
> I have argued with you in the past about points, and now I am seeing your side since before I was just a pee-on street-rider and never seen the scene........Now.....knowing all the Pride,Heart,Dedication,and Time it takes.....just to show.... Big Ups Dog.......But I belong in the streets.......
> *


*Thanks for the kind words ROy, it takes a big man to say that. 

So I understand what you are saying to a degree. I am not all about points myself, if I were, I would be building something radical. 

The reason I asked was cause I felt PRIDE and POINTS went hand n hand, and in essence was the same thing. I see what you mean, and I think many of us older cats feel the same way. 

Believe it or not, for me personally....I would rather cruise and BBQ then go to a car show!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 26 2009, 08:25 PM~13400935
> *theres one here in texas that says car hop 5 miles per hour so my homeboy hopped the car at 5 miles per hour
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13400951
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:22 PM~13400897
> *I hear ya bro....same boat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 08:26 PM~13400948
> *Thanks for the kind words ROy, it takes a big man to say that.
> 
> So I understand what you are saying to a degree. I am not all about points myself, if I were, I would be building something radical.
> ...


See that Sean.....you know everyday I remorse about one thing I said because of my old life belief in stupid shit.
Well it's been said and if it was to do over now..... that was my dog......still is....I just took a Immature turn.

Anyways ....how can you say,you'd rather bbq than Show with tha shit you have coming out......................................Bastard :cheesy: You know you gotta bust out hard with all tha wolfing GOOD TIMES been doing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:36 PM~13401074
> *See that Sean.....you know everyday I remorse about one thing I said because of my old life belief in stupid shit.
> Well it's been said and if it was to do over now..... that was my dog......still is....I just took a Immature turn.
> 
> Anyways ....how can you say,you'd rather bbq than Show with tha shit you have coming out......................................Bastard :cheesy: You know you gotta bust out hard with all tha wolfing GOOD TIMES been doing *



*Why you bringing up old shit.....that was sooooo 2008 or 2007 :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13400948
> *
> 
> Believe it or not, for me personally....I would rather cruise and BBQ then go to a car show!
> *


I think we already know that about you- thats why you jus dROp your cars off and take off- then come bac when tROphies are bein passed out :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 26 2009, 08:25 PM~13400935
> *theres one here in texas that says car hop 5 miles per hour so my homeboy hopped the car at 5 miles per hour
> *



hell if he got in trouble for it, he had a good case to argue. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And my thing Pride over points......as Immature as it seems...................................It's soooooo fucking badass to have a lil Travieso in El Barrio to give you that Thumbs up.... in my heart anyday
Not taking anything away because I know what it takes to show...................................................sucks ass.............if you drive then gotta clean tha shit...........fuck that..... :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13401116
> *Why you bringing up old shit.....that was sooooo 2008 or 2007 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 07:40 PM~13401130
> *I think we already know that about you- thats why you jus dROp your cars off and take off- then come bac when tROphies are bein passed out :biggrin:
> *


 *:uh: 












...........and you know this MAAAAANN! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 07:41 PM~13401141
> *And my thing Pride over points......as Immature as it seems...................................It's soooooo fucking badass to have a lil Travieso in El Barrio to give you that Thumbs up.... in my heart anydayNot taking anything away because I know what it takes to show...................................................sucks ass.............if you drive then gotta clean tha shit...........fuck that..... :worship:
> *


*CO SIGNED all day!  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, AllHustle NoLove, ~FULLTIMER~, GOODTIMESROY

GOOD TIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY up in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13401186
> *6 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, AllHustle NoLove, ~FULLTIMER~, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> GOOD TIMES and ROLLERZ ONLY  up in this bitch :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's all GOOD Sean and I know you aint used to Compitition....but we coming Doggie  
You guys are up there but we just wanna be competitive......which I hope one day we are


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS GOOD ROY ,YOU ALL READY FOR ESPANIA , GIVE ME A RING TOMOR WHEN YOU GOT SOME TIME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13401208
> *FO SHO!!!!
> *


Cipie Gimme a call or PM me ......sta bien con este Lado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 26 2009, 08:48 PM~13401217
> *WHATS GOOD ROY ,YOU ALL READY FOR ESPANIA , GIVE ME A RING TOMOR WHEN YOU GOT SOME TIME.
> *


We ready dog I was gonna give you a call but I have a Big ass order for the 20th Anniv.stuff.....will do tomorrow though


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 08:49 PM~13401240
> *Cipie Gimme a call or PM me ......sta bien con este Lado
> *


Whats up? I dont have your number


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 08:53 PM~13401302
> *Whats up? I dont have your number
> *


719-650-1617


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 08:53 PM~13401291
> *We ready dog I was gonna give you a call but I have a Big ass order for the 20th Anniv.stuff.....will do tomorrow though
> *


NICE , WE GOT A BIG ORDER TOO , WHEN EVER YOU GOT TIME HOMIE .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 26 2009, 08:55 PM~13401343
> *NICE , WE GOT A BIG ORDER TOO , WHEN EVER YOU GOT TIME HOMIE .
> *


we got a few rides going that way hopefully more soon doggie.....got a meeting next weekend....I'll let you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13401116
> *Why you bringing up old shit,,,Chuckieboy63 era :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: Id rather hang out and bbq with all the clubs to.Since I dont have shit to show. :angry: Sounds like alot of fun CO RIDERS............


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whoa.. what did i miss.. Did you guys have a moment? *Tear


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:00 PM~13401442
> *:biggrin: Id rather hang out and bbq with all the clubs to.Since I dont have shit to show. :angry: Sounds like alot of fun CO RIDERS............
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 08:02 PM~13401472
> *Whoa.. what did i miss.. Did you guys have a moment? *Tear
> *


*Smart Ass :biggrin: It's called UNITY  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 09:00 PM~13401442
> *:biggrin: Id rather hang out and bbq with all the clubs to.Since I dont have shit to show. :angry: Sounds like alot of fun CO RIDERS............
> *


I think alot of us upgraded and aint got shit to show......but Tu Sabes.....whenever you are ready to trade a hard top for a rag lemme know fawker  :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 09:02 PM~13401473
> *
> *


I like food and BEER.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Aww thats sweet.. does it come with a condom? =D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 08:00 PM~13401441
> *Why you bringing up old shit,,,Chuckieboy63 era
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*:0 All the way fROm Iraq Y TODO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13401497
> *I think alot of us upgraded and aint got shit to show......but Tu Sabes.....whenever you are ready to trade a hard top for a rag lemme know fawker   :biggrin:
> *


Dont need 2. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13401497
> *I think alot of us upgraded and aint got shit to show......but Tu Sabes.....whenever you are ready to trade a hard top for a rag lemme know fawker   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 09:02 PM~13401472
> *Whoa.. what did i miss.. Did you guys have a moment? *Tear
> *


Sure the hell wasn't a bad shot.....because you haven't posted in awhile............lol......just bullshiting what up phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up big dog.. Heard you guys got pounded by snow today.. My Sister said it was a mess up there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13401515
> *Dont need 2. :biggrin:
> *


*BALLER :cheesy: *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 09:09 PM~13401581
> *BALLER  :cheesy:
> *


I mean cars.I have the 63 ht and the moped and the moped is always out of gas. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13401612
> *I mean cars.I have the 63 ht and the moped and the moped is always out of gas. :biggrin:
> *


*Sure your right...I heard there were a couple of rags added to the MH Fam :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 09:16 PM~13401676
> *Sure your right...I heard there were a couple of rags added to the MH Fam :0
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 09:16 PM~13401676
> *Sure your right...I heard there were a couple of rags added to the MH Fam :0
> *


I dont lie I have one but its a builder.Might just save it for the boy and let him build it one day.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well at least the snow got everyone on layitlow........... :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 08:28 PM~13401845
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up bRO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:28 PM~13401845
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 08:32 PM~13401895
> *What up bRO
> *


Sup homie, just stuck at work.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13401911
> *Whats up?
> *


What's going on?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 PM~13401926
> *What's going on?
> *


Not much.How have you been?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=qn1wiu8uhysj6g6u47xnefs3hjebve


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:36 PM~13401945
> *Not much.How have you been?
> *


I've been ok. I'm working at Schreiver AFB now and got my ass stuck out here kuz of this weather. They just shut the base down which means I will be here till about 0900 or 1000 tomorrow morning. I've been here since 1400 (2pm)


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13401990
> *http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=qn1wiu8uhysj6g6u47xnefs3hjebve
> *


Damm you came out of no where.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:41 PM~13402009
> *Damm you came out of no where.
> *


For reals


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13402000
> *I've been ok. I'm working at Schreiver AFB now and got my ass stuck out here kuz of this weather. They just shut the base down which means I will be here till about 0900 or 1000 tomorrow morning. I've been here since 1400 (2pm)
> *


Cool.Thats a good ass job. :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:41 PM~13402009
> *Damm you came out of no where.
> *


Like that dude on Mr Deeds.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:43 PM~13402038
> *Cool.Thats a good ass job. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:44 PM~13402048
> *Like that dude on Mr Deeds.
> *


Very sneaky.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 26 2009, 08:41 PM~13402009
> *Damm you came out of no where.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I just thought I would post the link here so I can see the rest of the pic's so everybody help me out and click the link


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13401915
> *Sup homie, just stuck at work.
> *


that sucks so how bad is the weather up there and how much snow yous get?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Roy and Kevin (right?)


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Cipie? :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

What up FE!


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 08:56 PM~13402208
> *that sucks so how bad is the weather up there and how much snow yous get?
> *


Dude I can't even tell. I can't see out the office window. The visibilty out east here is at 0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:00 PM~13402251
> *What up FE!
> *


Wassup my bROther fROm another mother?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:59 PM~13402246
> *whats up Cipie? :wave:
> *


Just chillin! What you been up to?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:00 PM~13402255
> *Dude I can't even tell. I can't see out the office window. The visibilty out east here is at 0
> *


damn that sucks I'm just happy its not that bad here and I hope it don't get to bad because I'm supposed to have my kids tomarrow (sp)


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13402271
> *Just chillin! What you been up to?
> *


Just working trying to get that feria


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *High Roller, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, *GOODTIMESROY

whats up bROthers and ROy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13402265
> *Wassup my bROther fROm another mother?
> *


Not much! Im sure you heard already, but I sold the Monte.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:02 PM~13402286
> *damn that sucks I'm just happy its not that bad here and I hope it don't get to bad because I'm supposed to have my kids tomarrow (sp)
> *


Watching the news right now and it says that LJ is supposed to get 10 to 20 inches thru tonite


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13402271
> *Just chillin! What you been up to?
> *


not much homie just tring to get myself ready to get my licenses back because I been ready for a while but been real scared about getting them back

so hows the family?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13402301
> *Not much! Im sure you heard already, but I sold the Monte.
> *


PM'ed


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13402318
> *not much homie just tring to get myself ready to get my licenses back because I been ready for a while but been real scared about getting them back
> 
> so hows the family?
> *


Their doing good and yours?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13402301
> *Not much! Im sure you heard already, LJ is supposed to get 10 to 20 inches thru tonite
> *


damn you both told me shit thats not good for the ears


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13402301
> *Not much! Im sure you heard already, but I sold the Monte.
> *


I remember you telling that.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13402354
> *damn you both told me shit thats not good for the ears
> *


LOL sorry doggy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2009, 10:03 PM~13402299
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, High Roller, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, GOODTIMESROY
> 
> ...


What up bROtha!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13402349
> *Their doing good and yours?
> *


were good homie. thanks
good to hear yous are all doing good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13402384
> *What up bROtha!
> *



hello


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13402299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:08 PM~13402397
> *were good homie. thanks
> good to hear yous are all doing good
> *


this is for Larry 
I know thats not a word fuckr but I'm still going to type/use it :cheesy:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 09:10 PM~13402428
> *this is for Larry
> I know thats not a word fuckr but I'm still going to type/use it :cheesy:
> *


Us ******* think its a word


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 10:06 PM~13402354
> *damn you both told me shit thats not good for the ears
> *


Gonna build this!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 PM~13402427
> *Hey Buddy
> *



what up fe


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 26 2009, 09:12 PM~13402452
> *Us ******* think its a word
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:12 PM~13402463
> *Gonna build this!
> 
> 
> ...


  but that monty was bad and I could only think of what it would have looked like when you were done with it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

High Roller, RO4LIFE 719
if yous didn't click my link you need to go back and hook it up.
help a homie out


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 26 2009, 10:17 PM~13402555
> * but that monty was bad and I could only think of what it would have looked like when you were done with it
> *


I HAD SOME PLANS BUT I GUESS I JUST GOT STUCK ON THE LUXURY CARS!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13402643
> *I HAD SOME PLANS BUT I GUESS I JUST GOT STUCK ON THE LUXURY CARS!
> *


cool

1,600 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well if anything positive can be said about the weather is we made some pages fly by :biggrin: *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 09:54 PM~13403056
> *Well if anything positive can be said about the weather is we made some pages fly by :biggrin:
> *


True that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13402301
> *Not much! Im sure you heard already, but I sold the Monte.
> *


who ended up with it??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH,* j&a_2006*, High Roller, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13403244


I see the seller in here now--- figured Id post the link :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Colorado? i should have the fliers up on here by tommorrow night.  Since there was talk of bar-b-que i thought i would drop another reminder for our gathering on May 24th


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Chuck, have you ran into any of our members out there in Cali?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2009, 05:56 PM~13399609
> *I just hopped on and hopped right off last night.
> *



Of who??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 27 2009, 12:16 AM~13404506
> *Of who??
> *


if he said who-- he might have somebodies mama mad at em
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 26 2009, 10:12 PM~13402463
> *Gonna build this!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good It's gonna be nice and damn this Snow sux any weather updates from other areas?? Pueblo? Springs? I know Denver is fucked


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 06:56 AM~13405549
> *Looks real good It's gonna be nice and damn this Snow sux any weather updates from other areas?? Pueblo? Springs? I know Denver is fucked
> *


*DAMN HOMIE IS ITS ALMOST APRIL AND ITS SNOWING OUT THERE...STAY WARM LARRY...WE SPORTING SHORTS AND WHITE TEES ALREADY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 06:56 AM~13405549
> *Looks real good It's gonna be nice and damn this Snow sux any weather updates from other areas?? Pueblo? Springs? I know Denver is fucked
> *


Shit-- LONGMONT is even more fucced then Denver :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 27 2009, 07:16 AM~13405652
> *DAMN HOMIE IS ITS ALMOST APRIL AND ITS SNOWING OUT THERE...STAY WARM LARRY...WE SPORTING SHORTS AND WHITE TEES ALREADY!!! :biggrin:
> *


Its coloRadO-- we will be bac to shorts and white tees any day now-- not to say we wont be bac in a foot of snow a week after that though-- coloRadO is all wild with its weather changes :biggrin:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

What up Adam?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 27 2009, 07:19 AM~13405676
> *What up Adam?
> *


What up pimpin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

outside my house right now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2009, 08:50 AM~13405896
> *Whutz Up CO!!!
> *


good day to just chill in the house and slam one I guess :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 08:53 AM~13405925
> *good day to just chill in the house and slam one I guess :biggrin:
> *


Yeah definitely!!! I couldn't even go to work, but I ain't bitchin'!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2009, 08:56 AM~13405952
> *Yeah definitely!!! I couldn't even go to work, but I ain't bitchin'!!!
> *


I had taken the day off about a week ago so I'm at home or else I'd be at work the only thing that sux is my lady has to go to work so I'm gonna drive her then take my daughter and my niece and newphew tubing :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 08:58 AM~13405959
> *I had taken the day off about a week ago so I'm at home or else I'd be at work the only thing that sux is my lady has to go to work so I'm gonna drive her then take my daughter and my niece and newphew tubing :biggrin:
> *


  ... It took me over 2 hours to get home from work last night, and it usually only takes me 15-20 minutes and when I woke up it still looked like shit so I just called in!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2009, 09:04 AM~13406011
> * ... It took me over 2 hours to get home from work last night, and it usually only takes me 15-20 minutes and when I woke up it still looked like shit so I just called in!!!
> *


Good Move :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 11:16 PM~13403385
> *who ended up with it??
> *


It stayed in the family!  Brian from the springs swooped it up.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 07:56 AM~13405549
> *Looks real good It's gonna be nice and damn this Snow sux any weather updates from other areas?? Pueblo? Springs? I know Denver is fucked
> *


Thanks! should be Kandied and lifted by summertime!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up fellaz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 27 2009, 11:05 AM~13407098
> *what up fellaz
> *



chillen you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13406785
> *Thanks! should be Kandied and lifted by summertime!
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:37 AM~13407317
> *:wave:
> *


What up Marcos I hear you are close to getting your next ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:40 AM~13407338
> *What up Marcos I hear you are close to getting your next ride
> *


damn all you guys have too much money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 11:43 AM~13407357
> *damn all you guys have too much money
> *


except me  
But I did get a raise on unemployment :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:44 AM~13407372
> *except me
> But I did get a raise on unemployment :biggrin:
> *


dizamn float a brotha a loan doggie :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

So i guess i shouldnt take a photo of 88 degree weather and bright sun eh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13407399
> *So i guess i shouldnt take a photo of 88 degree weather and bright sun eh?
> *


take it so I can remember nice weather


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 11:45 AM~13407379
> *dizamn float a brotha a loan doggie :biggrin:
> *


$25 a week thanks to the stimulus :cheesy: 
$456 a week aint bad for sitting on my ass :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck sorry I didn't say what up last night but I forgot to log off


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANYONE WANNA BUY SOME COKER 520-14 REPOS THESE ARE NOT SPORTWAYS, ONE TIRE IS NEW THE OTHER 3 OR LIKE NEW NO LONGER NEED THEM. TIRES BRAND NEW ARE 120 A PIECE, WILL SELL CHEAP, PM ME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:52 AM~13407429
> *$25 a week thanks to the stimulus :cheesy:
> $456 a week aint bad for sitting on my ass :biggrin:
> *


you make more than me and I got a job


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 12:53 PM~13407434
> *What up Chuck sorry I didn't say what up last night but I forgot to log off
> *


YOU TALKING TO ME? THERE IS LIKE 8 CHUCKS ON HERE SOMETIMES, I CAN'T KEEP TRACK WHO IS WHO. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 27 2009, 11:59 AM~13407484
> *YOU TALKING TO ME? THERE IS LIKE 8 CHUCKS ON HERE SOMETIMES, I CAN'T KEEP TRACK WHO IS WHO. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
What up Chuck-------that's for you
I was talking to Chuck fro SoCo RO


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13407338
> *What up Marcos I hear you are close to getting your next ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13407475
> *you make more than me and I got a job
> *


Yeah right
:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13406751
> *It stayed in the family!   Brian from the springs swooped it up.
> *


I wonder if hes gonna swoop my interior off of me :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 12:24 PM~13407711
> *Yeah right
> :uh:
> *


dont make me pm you the paystub


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 01:46 PM~13408435
> *dont make me pm you the paystub
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 01:20 PM~13408209
> *I wonder if hes gonna swoop my interior off of me :dunno:
> *


He was talkin bout leaving it brandywine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13408603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 27 2009, 01:34 PM~13408850
> *He was talkin bout leaving it brandywine
> *


fuc it- brandywine on the outside-- blue on the inside-- ROy would love it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everybody!!!! Damn CO weather sunny and warm one week,then cold and a blizzard the next :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 05:31 PM~13410107
> *fuc it- brandywine on the outside-- blue on the inside-- ROy would love it :biggrin:
> *



What up Homie??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Mar 27 2009, 08:19 AM~13405676



What up Bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 05:31 PM~13410107
> *fuc it- brandywine on the outside-- blue on the inside-- ROy would love it :biggrin:
> *


Gotta have White patterns or pinstripes though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 11:53 AM~13407434
> *What up Chuck sorry I didn't say what up last night but I forgot to log off
> *



oh thats cool bRO! whats goin on your way?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13410241
> *oh thats cool bRO! whats goin on your way?
> *


Nada homie just figuring out what to do tonight  
You?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 27 2009, 04:33 PM~13410126
> *What up Homie??
> *


not much- whats good wit you Bigg IZZ


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13410168
> *Gotta have White patterns or pinstripes though
> *


FOR REALS-- I jus thought some GAY ASS FAT REMINGTONS would do the job :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 05:59 PM~13410344
> *FOR REALS-- I jus thought some GAY ASS FAT REMINGTONS would do the job :biggrin:
> *


That would work too :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 27 2009, 05:14 PM~13410453
> *That would work too :biggrin:
> *


\
:barf: 



































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I was jus informed that our fellow rider FATJAYs family member had a terrible accident today and was laid to rest.....................

































So- stop by Chucs and enjoy this Juicy occasion :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 27 2009, 06:34 PM~13411011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bad mofo right here


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 05:59 PM~13410344
> *FOR REALS-- I jus thought some GAY ASS FAT REMINGTONS would do the job :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
:twak: :rant:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 27 2009, 07:45 PM~13411592
> *:angry:
> :twak:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 07:41 PM~13411552
> *bad mofo right here
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckr is bad its like the one at Davis Auto right because I told Michelle that one there is nice and she didn't like it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 27 2009, 11:34 PM~13413120
> *that fuckr is bad its like the one at Davis Auto right because I told Michelle that one there is nice and she didn't like it
> *


no this car is different the one at davis auto is a 57 this is a 56


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 10:54 PM~13413286
> *no this car is different the one at davis auto is a 57 this is a 56
> *


cool wasn't sure but the 57 at Davis Auto could be bad as fuck just like the one you posted  

by the way page 3 again


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 28 2009, 01:47 AM~13414059
> *cool wasn't sure but the 57 at Davis Auto could be bad as fuck just like the one you posted
> 
> by the way page 3 again
> *


Hell yeah that 57 is bad wish it were mine


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2009, 08:41 AM~13415271
> *Hell yeah that 57 is bad wish it were mine
> *


YOU UP EARLY, I TOLD MY WIFE YOUR IDEAS ON MY CAR SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO TALK WITH YOU :angry: :biggrin: WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2009, 08:56 AM~13415358
> *YOU UP EARLY, I TOLD MY WIFE YOUR IDEAS ON MY CAR SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO TALK WITH YOU :angry: :biggrin:  WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


 :0 I hope its not the I want to talk to him because she didn't like the ideas hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 28 2009, 09:30 AM~13415524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THIS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 28 2009, 09:51 AM~13415669
> *:0 I hope its not the I want to talk to him because she didn't like the ideas hno:
> *


NO, SHE LIKED THEM JUST GOT TO PUT MORE MONEY INTO THE RIDE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2009, 11:14 AM~13415808
> *NICE, WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THIS
> *


cutlass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2009, 09:56 AM~13415358
> *YOU UP EARLY, I TOLD MY WIFE YOUR IDEAS ON MY CAR SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO TALK WITH YOU :angry: :biggrin:  WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


Hey now don't be telling her that I'm telling you to throw more cash in the ride your gonna get me in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 28 2009, 10:30 AM~13415524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn this place is dead :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2009, 05:14 PM~13418037
> *damn this place is dead :angry:
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 28 2009, 05:50 PM~13418240
> *:wave:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2009, 05:55 PM~13418265
> *whats up bROther
> *



Chillen...couldn't make it. Wifey is sick and I'm gonna chill at home with my daughter. You guys going still?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 28 2009, 06:01 PM~13418309
> *Chillen...couldn't make it. Wifey is sick and I'm gonna chill at home with my daughter. You guys going still?
> *



yes buddy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2009, 06:22 PM~13418442
> *yes buddy
> *


Have fun...


I'm just gonna chill. Have some VO and Coke then when my wife passes out from cold medicine I'm gonna sneak upstairs and put it in her butt.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 28 2009, 07:46 PM~13418583
> *Have fun...
> I'm just gonna chill. Have some VO and Coke then when my wife passes out from cold medicine I'm gonna sneak upstairs and put it in her butt.
> *


I NEED TO WORK ON THAT TECHNIQUE. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 28 2009, 06:46 PM~13418583
> *Have fun...
> I'm just gonna chill. Have some VO and Coke then when my wife passes out from cold medicine I'm gonna sneak upstairs and put it in her butt.
> *



sounds like a plan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn its not even summer and I'm having the no lowrider blues


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2009, 09:05 PM~13419899
> *Damn its not even summer and I'm having the no lowrider blues
> *


Jus go out and start the bobber up--- it should get your mind off of it :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT 2nd page


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2009, 01:21 AM~13421339
> *:cheesy:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 29 2009, 02:22 AM~13421345
> *:dunno:
> *



What up bROtha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 28 2009, 10:45 PM~13420153
> *Jus go out and start the bobber up--- it should get your mind off of it :biggrin:
> *


it does for a time being but when a lowrider show is popping or a bbq I'm gonna be real sad again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2009, 11:04 AM~13422442
> *it does for a time being but when a lowrider show is popping or a bbq I'm gonna be real sad again
> *


You can cruise wit me dog,my car aint gonna be shown this year most likely but Imma cruise the shit outta it  :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 29 2009, 11:06 AM~13422459
> *You can cruise wit me dog,my car aint gonna be shown this year most likely but Imma cruise the shit outta it   :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

Jus thought Id DROP in and say whats up since I was online lookin at a $50K 64 hardtop for sale :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Mar 29 2009, 12:04 PM~13422791
> *Jus thought Id DROP in and say whats up since I was online lookin at a $50K 64 hardtop for sale :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 29 2009, 12:24 PM~13422878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey my Colo people.. everyone staying warm?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 29 2009, 11:57 AM~13423060
> *Hey my Colo people.. everyone staying warm?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This was my Friday night.. gotta love the sun =D


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 29 2009, 12:16 PM~13423191
> *This was my Friday night.. gotta love the sun =D
> 
> 
> ...


PHIL-- where was this at- cause these hoes dont even look as good as the ones we got here in CO
:barf: 
Sorry Phil-- but you must have been way faded by the time you took this pic huh
:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

They look MUCH better on their knees =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 29 2009, 01:16 PM~13423191
> *This was my Friday night.. gotta love the sun =D
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Were you at an anorexic convention?!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 29 2009, 12:57 PM~13423378
> *They look MUCH better on their knees =D
> *


Im bettin thats the truth :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, Euro2low


What up bROther!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 29 2009, 01:31 PM~13423582
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, Euro2low
> 
> ...


Not much-- jus tryin to get some stuff taken care of aROund my house before the week starts bac up.... what bout you bRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHOS CAR IS THIS- when did it end up in coloRadO??

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1089310682.html


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 29 2009, 02:34 PM~13423607
> *Not much-- jus tryin to get some stuff taken care of aROund my house before the week starts bac up.... what bout you bRO
> *


Just being a lazy ass mo-fo! Cant get motivated to do shit!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 29 2009, 02:49 PM~13423711
> *WHOS CAR IS THIS- when did it end up in coloRadO??
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1089310682.html
> *


I saw that yesterday and was wondering the same thing!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This listing had me laughin :biggrin: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/1049107565.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 29 2009, 01:50 PM~13423713
> *Just being a lazy ass mo-fo! Cant get motivated to do shit!
> *


Im motivated like a muthafucca-- but my mind is goin in 50 different directions- I wonder if my parents named me what they did so Id have an excuse-
MY initials are A.D.D :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 29 2009, 01:52 PM~13423727
> *I saw that yesterday and was wondering the same thing!
> *


wonder if we will get an answer on LIL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

If I had the time Id snatch this up to toss it on a certain chassis of mine and make it my hopper :0 
:biggrin: 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1056320884.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This truc gets up with a couple hundred PSI in the tank-- but you should see why he aint showin a pic fROm the fROnt  
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1055589254.html


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 29 2009, 02:53 PM~13423732
> *This listing had me laughin :biggrin:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/1049107565.html
> *


 :roflmao: Has to be a white boy! The earf is my turf!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- THE UNDERTAKER is bac up for sale again-- and its half the price they were sellin it for las time
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1054243321.html


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Still like mini's!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- if the 396 and the tranny are in good shape- this is a good buy  
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1096329637.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, ~FULLTIMER~

What up 505r


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 29 2009, 02:00 PM~13423764
> *:roflmao: Has to be a wanna be thug white boy!  The earf is my turf!!!!
> *


FIXED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW-- I WONDER WHAT THEY REALLY GOT OUT OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!
http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/1075088687.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1072475284.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

To the damn Top


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

:angry: auto parts swap meet in Pahrump NV april25 (775)751-89121 jim more info on the LV page


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Rider??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ivan?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up LIL Fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2009, 09:44 AM~13431348
> *What up LIL Fam!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIGG DAWG


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *LOUMARPMP1*

:dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 AM~13431843
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, LOUMARPMP1
> 
> ...



:dunno:


You get more snow this morning?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 10:49 AM~13431919
> *:dunno:
> You get more snow this morning?
> *



We got it since las night-- Ill post a pic in a while..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's snowing pretty crazy here visibility is not good at all


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 11:59 AM~13432030
> *It's snowing pretty crazy here visibility is not good at all
> *



It must of moved from North to South cuz thats how it was this morning on my way to work. Now its clear.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 12:03 PM~13432054
> *It must of moved from North to South cuz thats how it was this morning on my way to work.  Now its clear.
> *


it looks pretty much stopped now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 11:59 AM~13432030
> *It's snowing pretty crazy here visibility is not good at all
> *


That shit was nasty this morning,seen 3 wrecks and a gang of people sliding all around.....It's nice now though,should blow right over you bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 30 2009, 12:27 PM~13432258
> *That shit was nasty this morning,seen 3 wrecks and a gang of people sliding all around.....It's nice now though,should blow right over you bro
> *


damn weather sux I want to get outside and do something hopefully by this weekend things will clear up


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 30 2009, 11:37 AM~13431792
> *WHAT UP BIGG DAWG
> *


What up SWIPH?? :biggrin: 

What you up too today??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:27 PM~13432262
> *damn weather sux I want to get outside and do something hopefully by this weekend things will clear up
> *



I don't know homie...looks like weather is gonna suck this weekend, at least in the 
Springs anywayz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:27 PM~13432262
> *damn weather sux I want to get outside and do something hopefully by this weekend things will clear up
> *


That would be nice,we haven't had a Good weekend for awhile


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Mar 30 2009, 12:29 PM~13432275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it would be good I have to work weekends next month though


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I knew as soon as I put the 24s back on my daily the fucken snow would start droppin...


I just knew it :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 12:41 PM~13432389
> *I knew as soon as I put the 24s back on my daily the fucken snow would start droppin...
> I just knew it  :angry:
> *


fuck I just did the same thing I put my 24s on my truck like 2 weeks ago and look at this shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:59 PM~13432549
> *fuck I just did the same thing I put my 24s on my truck like 2 weeks ago and look at this shit
> *


I just kept the 12's on mah car.....I keep em clean doe :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO FUCKIN WEATHER SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *colo64imp*


whats up bRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 30 2009, 04:04 PM~13434151
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, colo64imp
> whats up bRO
> *



who dat?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 04:21 PM~13434348
> *who dat?
> *



i think bryans buddy with the blue 64


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 30 2009, 04:24 PM~13434389
> *i think bryans buddy with the blue 64
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2009, 11:27 AM~13432264
> *What up SWIPH?? :biggrin:
> 
> What you up too today??
> *


Dealin with some shitty weather-- Im sic of it :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 30 2009, 04:40 PM~13434567
> *Dealin with some shitty weather-- Im sic of it :angry:
> *


me too but actually we've been lucky this winter not much snow and we actually need the moisture


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 30 2009, 03:24 PM~13434389
> *i think bryans buddy with the blue 64
> *


 :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM~13434627
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Roy??? Whut you been up to???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

44 INCH MOONROOF, SWITCH AND ALL, NICE 400 SHIPPED IN THE U.S.ONLY HAVE THE ROOF WITH IT IF YOU NEED IT. WILL POST PICTURES LATER TONIGHT, PM IF YOU LIKE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2009, 04:30 PM~13435049
> *44 INCH MOONROOF, SWITCH AND ALL, NICE 400 SHIPPED IN THE U.S.ONLY HAVE THE ROOF WITH IT IF YOU NEED IT. WILL POST PICTURES LATER TONIGHT, PM IF YOU LIKE
> *


DAMN-- Id really like to have this...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 03:44 PM~13434623
> *me too but actually we've been lucky this winter not much snow and we actually need the moisture
> *



If I still had my shop- I would care less. But bein Im doin work in my driveway-- this shit is pissin me off :angry:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

sup colorado riders.... 

been bored as shit.. sooo I started to make some pendents... fuck I was bored.... and since its slow in here I figure it'll help keep this topic at the top...









kinda likin' it... 









yes I am a bears fan... and we got you broncos first preseason game.... maybe this time you WON'T kick it to Hester!! HA!









this one is the logo for Perfecto Records.. I love their music and the logo since my first name is Paul so it fits...

well fellas catch around... OH if you guys got a nice simple plaque logo of yours I can do that too....








:biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

How is every1 here in colorado today


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 30 2009, 05:09 PM~13435399
> *DAMN-- Id really like to have this...
> *


ILL SEND IT TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13435416
> *yes I am a bears fan... *




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up goodtimesroy :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436111
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I got love for the Broncos, but alot of that love died when Elway called it a career. Kinda like my interest for basketball died when Jordan left for the second time. I'm sure your RO brothers can tell you there are alot of Bears fans here in Pueblo... be happy I'm not a Raider fan.... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2009, 05:57 PM~13435906
> *ILL SEND IT TO YOU :biggrin:
> *



My B-Day is in June-- that would be one of the best presents I could get bRO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 30 2009, 07:29 PM~13436290
> *what's up goodtimesroy :wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 30 2009, 06:30 PM~13436295
> *I got love for the Broncos, but alot of that love died when Elway called it a career.  Kinda like my interest for basketball died when Jordan left for the second time.  I'm sure your RO brothers can tell you there are alot of Bears fans here in Pueblo... be happy I'm not a Raider fan.... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 30 2009, 07:30 PM~13436295
> *I got love for the Broncos, but alot of that love died when Elway called it a career.  Kinda like my interest for basketball died when Jordan left for the second time.  I'm sure your RO brothers can tell you there are alot of Bears fans here in Pueblo... be happy I'm not a Raider fan.... :biggrin:
> *



I am unhappy that you LIVE in CO and support another team. Ask Cipie how I feel about that :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Mar 30 2009, 02:57 PM~13436558
> *what up homie
> *


not much just having a bad fucking day and week


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:30 PM~13436895
> *I am unhappy that you LIVE in CO and support another team. Ask Cipie how I feel about that  :biggrin:
> *


well sorry to tell you, but when I got into sports, my uncle was a sports agent out of chicago, and guess what he would send me... you guessed it, BEARS stuff.. and being in '85 the prime of the bears.. I found my team.. Thats why I loved the BULLS... same thing. I went to broncos games, I cheer for the broncos from time to time, but they ain't my first team. So sucks to be me I guess..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:30 PM~13436895
> *I am unhappy that you LIVE in CO and support another team. Ask Cipie how I feel about that  :biggrin:
> *


Why you gotta bring me into this! Just cuz my team is the current and only SIX TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up cipie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13437452
> *what's up cipie
> *


Whats up!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 30 2009, 04:06 PM~13437490
> *Whats up!
> *


no much


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 30 2009, 03:04 PM~13434151
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, colo64imp
> whats up bRO
> *


*That's the bROther Lawrence  *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13433314
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO FUCKIN WEATHER SUCKS!!!!!
> *


its sucks in cali too, had to put on a sweatshirt while cruising tis past sunday. still had shorts on thought :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It's a depressing 55 degrees in the 702 right now :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13437889
> *its sucks in cali too, had to put on a sweatshirt while cruising tis past sunday. still had shorts on thought  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Some one is going to be crying here in a minute :roflmao: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Mar 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13437889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hec naw- Im glad to see my baby in good hands and bein cruised on the streets of Cali.
Im hopin to be seein some more pics of it soon :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, himbone

WHat up Big Dawg- when you takin the top off that bad bitch :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 30 2009, 08:37 PM~13437985
> *Hec naw- Im glad to see my baby in good hands and  bein cruised  on the streets of Cali.
> Im hopin to be seein some more pics of it soon :biggrin:
> *


finally got the system going thru some 15's in it and my old alpine deck knocking pretty good. still deciding weather to throw the grill on or wait till i paint it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2009, 08:38 PM~13438009
> *finally got the system going thru some 15's in it and my old alpine deck knocking pretty good. still deciding weather to throw the grill on or wait till i paint it.
> *


Well I normaly would say wait till paint-- but I WANNA SEE IT RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

you put that motor in yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus wanted to quote this pic one more time- IM ALL SMILES seein it on the strip like that... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2009, 08:41 PM~13438058
> *you put that motor in yet?
> *


  
I know Cali sunshine blinds ya to the rest of the world-- but chec the weather channel sometime :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Since its kinda slow in here...I'm gonna post some pics from my Trip to the Bay Area a few weeks ago...all scenic shots. If there wasn't so many damn people, and it wasn't so damn expensive...its where I'd be...*


*Muir Beach*

*It is one of the few places where you can actually see a fresh water stream pouring into the ocean*










*The Stream*










*The Stream meeting the Ocean*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Stinson Beach*

*Supposedly one of the best surf spots in Northern Cali*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Golden Gate Bridge*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

San Fran looks like a nice place to go visit and check out all the sites.... btw, did you go to Oakland and take a piss on their stadium wearing a Broncos jeresy? That would have been a site to see...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish I were on the beach


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 31 2009, 01:04 AM~13440775
> *San Fran looks like a nice place to go visit and check out all the sites.... btw, did you go to Oakland and take a piss on their stadium wearing a Broncos jeresy?  That would have been a site to see...
> *



Haahahaha...that woulda been awesome


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is what us CAROLINA FANS think bout The DUKE BLUE DEVILS





Since its so dead in here- Jus thought Id post this--- Im sure some bROncos fans would like to see a video like this about the Raiders :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres another good one. Yall might not understand all the jokes in it if you dont follow NCAA Basketball-- but this shit has some good jokes in it.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

College Basketball Sux


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

this ones for you Swiph!!!!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 31 2009, 12:24 PM~13444401
> *this ones for you Swiph!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


\

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up Chuc


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 31 2009, 07:17 PM~13447187
> *What up Chuc
> *



just got done puttin the doors back on the 65 for i could take it to storage


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2009, 06:18 PM~13447193
> *just got done puttin the doors back on the 65 for i could take it to storage
> *


answer your phone SEAN :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 31 2009, 07:19 PM~13447201
> *answer your phone SEAN  :biggrin:
> *




whachatalkinaboutwillis


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
BUDDY!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

You beat me to it  Oh well- Ill still post it one more time :biggrin: 








Thanks Paul- this one made my day


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 31 2009, 08:25 PM~13447920
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> BUDDY!!!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude.. I just did a fantasy baseball draft..

I swear some people should have to wear helmets and drool cups..

I have the Greatest Team EVER!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13433314
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO FUCKIN WEATHER SUCKS!!!!!
> *


*IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU HOMIE.......*


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 31 2009, 08:28 PM~13447953
> *You beat me to it    Oh well- Ill still post it one more time  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Paul- this one made my day
> *



no biggie.. glad I can help! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam kinda of dead in here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 31 2009, 10:56 PM~13450055
> *dam kinda of dead in here
> *


x2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2009, 07:18 PM~13447193
> *just got done puttin the doors back on the 65 for i could take it to storage
> *


The vert?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:24 PM~13450364
> *The vert?
> *



my white hardtop that i dROve to the park for the bbq


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:05 AM~13452162
> *my white hardtop that i dROve to the park for the bbq
> *



Chuck is like Jay Leno...so many cars he don't know what to do with all of them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13453041
> *Chuck is like Jay Leno...so many cars he don't know what to do with all of them.
> *


And they have the same Chin :cheesy: 





































JK :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 10:27 AM~13453268
> *And they have the same Chin :cheesy:
> JK :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Few pics from the game last night...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 10:39 AM~13453351
> *Few pics from the game last night...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 10:52 AM~13453489
> *
> *



Sup Fes...Nugs clinched a playoff spot and moved into 2nd place in the West with the win last night and the Spurs loss. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 10:54 AM~13453512
> *Sup Fes...Nugs clinched a playoff spot and moved into 2nd place in the West with the win last night and the Spurs loss.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I heard that on ESPN... Hopefully they keep that #2 spot so they can stay away from the Fakers for a lil' minute!!! Gotta get past the 1st round though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 11:12 AM~13453692
> *Yeah I heard that on ESPN... Hopefully they keep that #2 spot so they can stay away from the Fakers for a lil' minute!!! Gotta get past the 1st round though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:14 AM~13453714
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Fakers goin' down bro... sorry!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 11:16 AM~13453732
> *Fakers goin' down bro... sorry!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cause they lost 2 in a row.......we'll see
We can make a friendly wager if they go against the McNuggets


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13453846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cause they lost 2 in a row.......we'll see
> We can make a friendly wager if they go against the McNuggets
> *


Itz not even that, but if they play im sure we can figure something out!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13453846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cause they lost 2 in a row.......we'll see
> We can make a friendly wager if they go against the McNuggets
> *



*FTL*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this is what would happen if the Lakers and Nuggets played in the playoffs


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:17 PM~13454327
> *this is what would happen if the Lakers and Nuggets played in the playoffs
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Not this year buddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:39 AM~13453351
> *Few pics from the game last night...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU PLAY BALL? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll give it to the Nuggets they are doing pretty well though,make for an interesting series if they play eachother


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:17 AM~13454327
> *this is what would happen if the Lakers and Nuggets played in the playoffs
> 
> 
> ...


ILL DEFINETLY PLACE A WAGER WITH YOU ON THIS RIGHT HERE ROY- aint no way the lakers are sweepin OUR NUGGETS.

How bout MY 72s against your 88s?? :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THOSE DENVER LEAGUES ARE TUFF I PLAYED 2 GAMES FIGHT AFTER THE FIRST ONE, THE SECOND ONE ON MY COUSINS TEAM, HE TREATNED TO TIE UP SOMEONE, THEN PULLED A GUN ON A GUY AND PISTAL WHIPPED HIM, MY WIFE SAID ITS TIME TO GO, I SENT HER TO THE CAR WITH THE KIDS WHEN THIS ALL STARTED


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 12:24 PM~13454395
> *YOU PLAY BALL?  :0
> *



Naw..why?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:27 PM~13454425
> *I'll give it to the Nuggets they are doing pretty well though,make for an interesting series if they play eachother
> *



They WILL play eachother...in the Western Conference Finals :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 1 2009, 12:54 PM~13454619
> *ILL DEFINETLY PLACE A WAGER WITH YOU ON THIS RIGHT HERE ROY- aint no way the lakers are sweepin OUR NUGGETS.
> 
> How bout MY 72s against your 88s?? :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 1 2009, 12:54 PM~13454619
> *ILL DEFINETLY PLACE A WAGER WITH YOU ON THIS RIGHT HERE ROY- aint no way the lakers are sweepin OUR NUGGETS.
> 
> How bout MY 72s against your 88s?? :0
> *


I will for the series....not the sweep


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 12:01 PM~13454672
> *Naw..why?
> *


JUST WONDERING IF YOU HOOP , I PLAY IN A LEAGUE ON FRIDAYS ITS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:29 PM~13454876
> *I will for the series....not the sweep
> *



DAMN-- Now you wanna change how confident you are about it huh :angry:

Let me think about it-- cause that series could go either way--
BUT I KNOW FOR DAMN SURE AINT NOBODY SWEEPIN NOBODY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 1 2009, 01:41 PM~13454966
> *DAMN-- Now you wanna change how confident you are about it huh :angry:
> *


Nope reread the last page.....I never bet on the sweep.just said that's what they are gonna do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:42 PM~13454976
> *Nope reread the last page.....I never bet on the sweep.just said that's what they are gonna do
> *


I never said you bet-- I was the one pROposing the bet against the sweep


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 12:57 PM~13454644
> *THOSE DENVER LEAGUES ARE TUFF I PLAYED 2 GAMES FIGHT AFTER THE FIRST ONE, THE SECOND ONE ON MY COUSINS TEAM, HE TREATNED TO TIE UP SOMEONE, THEN PULLED A GUN ON A GUY AND PISTAL WHIPPED HIM, MY WIFE SAID ITS TIME TO GO, I SENT HER TO THE CAR WITH THE KIDS WHEN THIS ALL STARTED
> *


when we kick it you better tone down that gangster or I can't play with you :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 02:50 PM~13455559
> *when we kick it you better tone down that gangster or I can't play with you :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 01:50 PM~13455559
> *when we kick it you better tone down that gangster or I can't play with you :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 11:17 AM~13454327
> *this is what would happen if the Lakers and Nuggets played in the playoffs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 12:57 PM~13454644
> *THOSE DENVER LEAGUES ARE TUFF I PLAYED 2 GAMES FIGHT AFTER THE FIRST ONE, THE SECOND ONE ON MY COUSINS TEAM, HE TREATNED TO TIE UP SOMEONE, THEN PULLED A GUN ON A GUY AND PISTAL WHIPPED HIM, MY WIFE SAID ITS TIME TO GO, I SENT HER TO THE CAR WITH THE KIDS WHEN THIS ALL STARTED
> *



I just used to play with friends in the backyard...eventually we would go to Rec centers around the denver area and bring our team to play other teams in full court 5 on 5 games. That shit would get a little testy sometimes and almost a couple fights...but never no straps getting pulled


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 1 2009, 02:57 PM~13455614
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 


You just mad cuz NM don't have a team.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 02:56 PM~13455609
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 02:04 PM~13455691
> *
> *


THEM BIKES WERE BAD ASS, MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN CANDY OUT MY BMX :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 1 2009, 10:27 AM~13453268
> *And they have the same Chin :cheesy:
> JK :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 03:07 PM~13455710
> *THEM BIKES WERE BAD ASS, MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN CANDY OUT MY BMX :cheesy:
> *


I'll get my gt off the rack and we can ride then :biggrin: I'll start loosing weight now that way I can ride a bike


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THERE IS A GT PERFORMER AT MY KIDS SCHOOL HE MUST HAVE GOT IT FROM HIS DAD OR OLDER BROTHER, I WILL SNAG A PICTURE MAYBE GO MAKE HIM A OFFER, ITS CLEAN MAGS ROTOR AND ALL THE BRAKE CABLES LEAN BACK SEAT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 02:03 PM~13455677
> *:angry:
> You just mad cuz NM don't have a team.
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 02:02 PM~13455664
> *I just used to play with friends in the backyard...eventually we would go to Rec centers around the denver area and bring our team to play other teams in full court 5 on 5 games.  That shit would get a little testy sometimes and almost a couple fights...but never no straps getting pulled
> *


NICE TALKING TO YOU IF YOU NEED ANY PIECES FOR YOUR RIDE JUST LET ME KNOW THERES PLENTY OUT HERE AND ITS GETTING WARM :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 04:29 PM~13456476
> *THERE IS A GT PERFORMER AT MY KIDS SCHOOL HE MUST HAVE GOT IT FROM HIS DAD OR OLDER BROTHER, I WILL SNAG A PICTURE MAYBE GO MAKE HIM A OFFER, ITS CLEAN MAGS ROTOR AND ALL THE BRAKE CABLES LEAN BACK SEAT
> *


I had a bad ass baby blue one with all that shit your talking about everything on the bike was gt down to the tires, chain, handle grips I mean everything white mags and all that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:35 PM~13456546
> *I had a bad ass baby blue one with all that shit your talking about everything on the bike was gt down to the tires, chain, handle grips I mean everything white mags and all that
> *


Ive had alot fo Bmx bikes since I was young-- but the one that was my favorite out of all of em and I still have to this day is My S&M Dirt Bike-- with Powerlite Bars- the OG REDLINE FLIGHT 3piece Cranks- Pit Bull brakes and the Peregrine Hubs and Rims.
Ill never give this one up.. It needs some clean up- I dont ride this one harldy ever- I stay on my Schwinn  
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mine was almost identical to this one


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 1 2009, 04:31 PM~13456502
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin: 

You are closer to Denver then LA so I'll let you cheer for the Nugs this year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:GOODTIMESROY, cl1965ss, CHUCKIEBOY63
what up Chuck Y Chuck


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 04:03 PM~13456822
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You are closer to Denver then LA so I'll let you cheer for the Nugs this year.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 04:33 PM~13456526
> *NICE TALKING TO YOU IF YOU NEED ANY PIECES FOR YOUR RIDE JUST LET ME KNOW THERES PLENTY OUT HERE AND ITS GETTING WARM :cheesy:
> *



You to bRO...and I'll definately let you know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Chuck!!! did you see Chapo's truck after it got painted???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 06:15 PM~13457473
> *Whut up Chuck!!! did you see Chapo's truck after it got painted???
> *



i havent seen it, i was gonna go by on sunday but he sounded busy puttin the motor in the 64


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 06:24 PM~13457577
> *i havent seen it, i was gonna go by on sunday but he sounded busy puttin the motor in the 64
> *


Yeah he was struggling with that!!! :biggrin: It looks pretty good though other than a couple of flaws!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 06:28 PM~13457620
> *Yeah he was struggling with that!!!  :biggrin: It looks pretty good though other than a couple of flaws!!!  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool at least its comin togeather, how is your 66 comin out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 06:29 PM~13457636
> *thats cool at least its comin togeather, how is your 66 comin out
> *


itz definitely coming along!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 07:13 PM~13458096
> *itz definitely coming along!!!  :biggrin:
> *



post sum pics :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 06:28 PM~13457620
> *Yeah he was struggling with that!!!  :biggrin: It looks pretty good though other than a couple of flaws!!!  :biggrin:
> *



The flaws are on the truck not tha '64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 07:14 PM~13458104
> *post sum pics :biggrin:
> *


I don't keep that one at the house and I really don't have pics right now!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Chuck y Fes?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 07:15 PM~13458123
> *I don't keep that one at the house and I really don't have pics right now!!!
> *



i would say that too :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13458172
> *whats good Chuck y Fes?
> *



Just chillen! How is the weather your way?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13458172
> *whats good Chuck y Fes?
> *


Whut Up Chris!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719,* SIKSIX*












Whats up b*RO*ther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 07:29 PM~13458266
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX
> Whats up bROther
> *



Chillaxin..you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 1 2009, 07:37 PM~13458354
> *Chillaxin..you?
> *



tryin to figure out whats for dinner


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 06:37 PM~13458358
> *tryin to figure out whats for dinner
> *


My meatloaf still hasnt showed up :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 1 2009, 07:41 PM~13458390
> *My meatloaf still hasnt showed up :angry:
> *



It was shipped this mornin.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 07:24 PM~13458205
> *i would say that too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

buddy!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx



here is a video of some crazy shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 1 2009, 07:51 PM~13458522
> *buddy!!
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2009, 07:48 PM~13458484
> *:biggrin:
> *



AT LEAST SEND ME A PM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 06:43 PM~13458419
> *It was shipped this mornin.
> *



UMM HUMMM :uh: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 1 2009, 07:59 PM~13458633
> *UMM HUMMM :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *














































:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 07:57 PM~13458613
> *AT LEAST SEND ME A PM
> *


whats up chuck you ready to ride bikes?? :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 1 2009, 07:54 PM~13458573
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx
> here is a video of some crazy shit
> *



damn.. one last sip of water and BANG!!!! Musta been looking at something serious.... :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:00 PM~13458659
> *whats up chuck you ready to ride bikes?? :biggrin:
> *



YUP! IM ALWAYS DOWN TO TAKE THE BIKE OUT ESPECIALLY ON 1 WHEEL






JK :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:02 PM~13458673
> *YUP! IM ALWAYS DOWN TO TAKE THE BIKE OUT ESPECIALLY ON 1 WHEEL
> JK :biggrin:
> *


I can barely ride on 2 :biggrin: not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:04 PM~13458692
> *I can barely ride on 2 :biggrin: not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...



YEA ME TOO! WHEN YOU GONNA CRUISE IT DOWN TO THE BIG CITY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:06 PM~13458721
> *YEA ME TOO! WHEN YOU GONNA CRUISE IT DOWN TO THE BIG CITY
> *


when it gets nice I will I'm not much for highway travel so we'll see how I do


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:07 PM~13458731
> *when it gets nice I will I'm not much for highway travel so we'll see how I do
> *



COOL AT LEAST ITS NOT TOO FAR AWAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:08 PM~13458740
> *COOL AT LEAST ITS NOT TOO FAR AWAY
> *


No but you can wipe out going to wal mart


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13458743
> *No but you can wipe out going to wal mart
> *



IS THIS YOUR FIRST BIKE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13458751
> *IS THIS YOUR FIRST BIKE
> *


no but I only been riding like 6 months total I don't even have a liscense yet I hate to be a puss and trailer it so I'm gonna try and ride it. I'm gonna post a vid of me riding it I'll post it in here when I do :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:11 PM~13458766
> *no but I only been riding like 6 months total I don't even have a liscense yet I hate to be a puss and trailer it so I'm gonna try and ride it. I'm gonna post a vid of me riding it I'll post it in here when I do :biggrin:
> *



You should be alright larry ! Just watch other drivers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:13 PM~13458784
> *You should be alright larry ! Just watch other drivers
> *


I try and be careful but I took the front brake off my bike for that oldskool look and it only has a rear drum so it doesn't stop good at all once I start building my 59 the bike is gonna be all I have to cruise that or my truck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:14 PM~13458798
> *I try and be careful but I took the fROnt brake off my bike for that oldskool look and it only has a rear drum so it doesn't stop good at all once I start building my 59 the bike is gonna be all I have to cruise that or my truck
> *


Well you better get started now that its gettin warm, all i use is the back brake.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:17 PM~13458820
> *Well you better get started now that its gettin warm,  all i use is the back brake.
> *


Yeah I need to but I ain't balling like other folks so I'm gonna be off the streets for a while at least in a lowrider I thought about buying something else just to cruise but then that takes away from what I'm really trying to do


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:21 PM~13458875
> *Yeah I need to but I ain't balling like other folks so I'm gonna be off the streets for a while at least in a lowrider I thought about buying something else just to cruise but then that takes away from what I'm really trying to do
> *


 :0 THIS FOOL GOT PAPER :biggrin: COME GET A CADDY :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13458912
> *:0 THIS FOOL GOT PAPER :biggrin: COME GET A CADDY :cheesy:
> *


ol Phillipa can smell money even if it's a small amount :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna have to buy a couple of bikes and build them and make me some money


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:26 PM~13458918
> *ol Phillipa can smell money even if it's a small amount :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: RO4LIFE 719
HOWS LIFE BIG DADDY :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 PM~13458957
> *:roflmao:
> *


no lie doggie you get your grind on


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:32 PM~13458972
> *no lie doggie you get your grind on
> *


GOT THAT SHOP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 08:33 PM~13458989
> *GOT THAT SHOP
> *


cha ching


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:34 PM~13458995
> *cha ching
> *


ALL IM DOING IS PUTTING OUT MONEY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13459023
> *ALL IM DOING IS PUTTING OUT MONEY
> *


takes money to make money


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:09 PM~13456292
> *I'll get my gt off the rack and we can ride then :biggrin: I'll start loosing weight now that way I can ride a bike
> *


I'll have to brake out my gt so I can roll with yous :biggrin: but I'll have to loose alot of weight and stop smoking or yous will loose me real quick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13459092
> *I'll have to brake out my gt so I can roll with yous :biggrin: but I'll have to loose alot of weight and stop smoking or yous will loose me real quick
> *


you seen me I ain't going no where real quick :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 PM~13458966
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: RO4LIFE 719
> HOWS LIFE BIG DADDY :wave:
> *


just chillen bRO whats good with you? are you movin to the springs


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:35 PM~13459899
> *just chillen bRO whats good with you? are you movin to the springs
> *


WE WERE THINKING ABOUT MOVING BACK DOWN THAT WAY, BUT MY WIFE LIKES MY LITTLE BOYS DOCTORS AND HE IS IN AND OUT OF THE HOSPITAL NOW, AND MY OLDEST DAUGHTER IS CAPTIN OF THE BASEBALL TEAM, VOLLEYBALL AND BASKETBALL TEAM, AND NOONE REALLY WANTS TO MOVE BACK OUT THAT WAY SO WE WILL SEE BUT MOST LIKLEY NOT, CAUSE I JUST GOT A SHOP


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:21 PM~13459610
> *you seen me I ain't going no where real quick :biggrin:
> *


but you don't smoke so you be going no where quicker then me


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2009, 09:38 PM~13459960
> *WE WERE THINKING ABOUT MOVING BACK DOWN THAT WAY, BUT MY WIFE LIKES MY LITTLE BOYS DOCTORS AND HE IS IN AND OUT OF THE HOSPITAL NOW, AND MY OLDEST DAUGHTER IS CAPTIN OF THE BASEBALL TEAM, VOLLEYBALL AND BASKETBALL TEAM, AND NOONE REALLY WANTS TO MOVE BACK OUT THAT WAY SO WE WILL SEE BUT MOST LIKLEY NOT, CAUSE I JUST GOT A SHOP
> *




oh thats cool bRO , you sound busy out there. What kind of shop do you got


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 09:21 PM~13459610
> *you seen me I ain't going no where real quick :biggrin:
> *



if it dont have a motor , i aint gettin on it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Apr 1 2009, 09:42 PM~13460033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 2 2009, 05:50 AM~13462776
> *GOODMORNING
> *


This weather sucks Chuck!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 2 2009, 07:01 AM~13462806
> *This weather sucks Chuck!
> *



ITS NICE AND SUNNY HERE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 2 2009, 07:04 AM~13462818
> *ITS NICE AND SUNNY HERE!
> *


same here


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13460036
> *oh thats cool bRO , you sound busy out there. What kind of shop do you got
> *


PAINT, HYDRAULICS AND PART SALES AND CAR SALES AM JUST GETTING IT GOING NOW.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 2 2009, 07:44 AM~13463389
> *PAINT, HYDRAULICS AND PART SALES AND CAR SALES AM JUST GETTING IT GOING NOW.
> *


Sounds like a good thing ya got goin on


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 2 2009, 08:44 AM~13463389
> *PAINT, HYDRAULICS AND PART SALES AND CAR SALES AM JUST GETTING IT GOING NOW.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 2 2009, 08:44 AM~13463389
> *PAINT, HYDRAULICS AND PART SALES AND CAR SALES AM JUST GETTING IT GOING NOW.
> *




oh thats cool bROtha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good LIL!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2009, 01:54 PM~13466456
> *Whutz Good LIL!!!
> *



Its dead as can be in here :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 2 2009, 03:13 PM~13466580
> *Its dead as can be in here :angry:
> *


Yeah I can tell... itz been boring in here lately!!!


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

well well well.... 

*New home Chicago: Broncos ship disgruntled QB Cutler to Bears*
Associated Press


The Denver Broncos have agreed to trade disgruntled quarterback Jay Cutler to the Chicago Bears.

The Broncos announced the deal Thursday and said terms would be disclosed later. NFL.com's Steve Wyche reports that the Broncos will receive three draft picks (first-rounders this year and in 2010, a third-rounder this year) and quarterback Kyle Orton in exchange for Cutler.

The Broncos were trading Cutler on his terms, and there was no shortage of teams lining up to take a crack at acquiring the 25-year-old Pro Bowl passer.

Cutler had asked for a trade last month after his relationship with new coach Josh McDaniels soured. McDaniels had talked to other teams about trading for Cutler.




--- I know the bears are getting cry baby in Cutler, but with Hester and Cutler's Arm... aww shit son!!!! Finally the bears get a damn good quarterback!!! I guess Denver will see Cutler atleast once this season in the frist preseason game... how odd... wasn't I just talking about that? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 2 2009, 03:56 PM~13466972
> *well well well....
> 
> New home Chicago: Broncos ship disgruntled QB Cutler to Bears
> ...




*GOOD RIDDANCE*

You can have his crybaby ass...just don't try to trade him or he'll do the same to Chicago.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 2 2009, 04:08 PM~13467055
> *
> 
> GOOD RIDDANCE
> ...



Good luck with Kyle Orton :thumbsdown: .........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2009, 02:34 PM~13466750
> *Yeah I can tell... itz been boring in here lately!!!
> *


SHould I stir things up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 2 2009, 08:16 PM~13469118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: 
Can we see an Orton Jersey now? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13469221
> *:cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> Can we see an Orton Jersey now? :biggrin:
> *


All the 18th St.'ers are gonna have a field day :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

....I know the Bear come to Denver for a Preseason Aug 30th..... should be interesting..


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

what paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

true story might be boring but nothings going on in here. Some guy seen me at wal mart and asked about the bike I ride he hadn't seen it up close but just a glimse as I rode by. He thought it was an indian larry bike and I looked at him and said no it's a mexican larry :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2009, 09:51 PM~13471386
> *true story might be boring but nothings going on in here. Some guy seen me at wal mart and asked about the bike I ride he hadn't seen it up close but just a glimse as I rode by. He thought it was an indian larry bike and I looked at him and said no it's a mexican larry :biggrin:
> *


Now that is some funny funny shit :biggrin: 

And while we are talkin bout bikes. I was jus watchin the GANGLAND show on the HISTORY channel and jus learned that THE SONS OF SILENCE started in this little town of Longmont I live in bac in 1971. That was quite a suprise to hear that on the TV.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 2 2009, 11:24 PM~13471865
> *Now that is some funny funny shit :biggrin:
> 
> And while we are talkin bout bikes. I was jus watchin the GANGLAND show on the HISTORY channel and jus learned that THE SONS OF SILENCE started in this little town of Longmont I live in bac in 1971. That was quite a suprise to hear that on the TV.
> *


I'll have to watch that episode


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:04 PM~13472297
> *I'll have to watch that episode
> *


YA- it was wild to me watchin it.. It was really completely based out of COLORADO SPRINGS-- they jus mentioned how when THE SONS OF SILENCE started it was with a guy called THE DUDE and 3 of his buddies sittin in a bar in LONGMONT COLORADO drinkin some beers and they decided to start SOS. But it kept goin on and on about COLORADO SPRINGS-- showin all kinds of shit down there.. I didnt realize thats how big SOS is in COLORADO. 
You really should watch it MEXICAN LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468527&st=0

HEY SWIPH HOW ARE YOU ? HIT ME UP TOMORROW ALRIGHT .


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 2 2009, 04:23 PM~13467157
> *Good luck with Kyle Orton :thumbsdown: .........
> *


I honestly don't think he's gonna be our starter...I think they'll use the combo of draft picks and trades to get a starting QB here.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 2 2009, 11:15 PM~13472394
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468527&st=0
> 
> HEY SWIPH HOW ARE YOU ? HIT ME UP TOMORROW ALRIGHT .
> *


As good as can be T-- Ill hit ya up tomoROw- dont trip


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1088959492.html

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 3 2009, 01:11 AM~13472725
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1088959492.html
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Maybe I should post mine for 30K

:loco:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 3 2009, 12:27 AM~13472798
> *Maybe I should post mine for 30K
> 
> :loco:
> *


YA- you might as well- I mean what could it hurt?Hec-Ill even toss my Schwinn in on the deal for em when it runs out of gas--- Ill settle for a cple grand to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm its Friday already............ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 3 2009, 06:20 AM~13473239
> *Damm its Friday already............ :biggrin:
> *


It is????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 3 2009, 06:20 AM~13473239
> *Damm its Friday already............ :biggrin:
> *


Not for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13471386
> *true story might be boring but nothings going on in here. Some guy seen me at wal mart and asked about the bike I ride he hadn't seen it up close but just a glimse as I rode by. He thought it was an indian larry bike and I looked at him and said no it's a mexican larry :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 2 2009, 08:36 PM~13469358
> *what paul
> *



Sup John John!! How's Pueblo West doin' for ya?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 3 2009, 12:40 AM~13472563
> *I honestly don't think he's gonna be our starter...I think they'll use the combo of draft picks and trades to get a starting QB here.
> *


Well alot of the people on ESPN are saying the Broncos should get QB Mark Sanchez from USC, that would be a good a choice to rebuild on.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Apr 3 2009, 11:50 AM~13475293
> *Well alot of the people on ESPN are saying the Broncos should get  QB Mark Sanchez from USC, that would be a good a choice to rebuild on.
> *



Thats who they are saying we'll pick with our 12th...Orton may be our starter until we get Sanchez ready. 

:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 3 2009, 03:16 PM~13476850
> *Thats who they are saying we'll pick with our 12th...Orton may be our starter until we get Sanchez ready.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


what slot are you on the team the way you talk sounds like your a player


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2009, 03:27 PM~13476932
> *what slot are you on the team the way you talk sounds like your a player
> *



TIGHTend...wanna see it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 3 2009, 06:43 PM~13478297
> *TIGHTend...wanna see it?
> *


You want to show me your ass??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2009, 06:58 PM~13478405
> *You want to show me your ass??
> *



Sure..only if you want it tho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 3 2009, 07:00 PM~13478426
> *Sure..only if you want it tho.
> *


no I'm good I was just giving you a hard time guess I learned my lesson aye :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard he was the LOOSEend :dunno: :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *TOPTHIS*

Whats up Rueben?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 3 2009, 07:17 PM~13478532
> *I heard he was the LOOSEend :dunno:  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2009, 08:43 PM~13479063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I would hope he knew that was coming


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anybody figured out where this car came fROm- or whos it is??
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1089310682.html


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Apr 3 2009, 07:43 PM~13479063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what I was told TRUE STORY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 3 2009, 10:28 PM~13479873
> *Has anybody figured out where this car came fROm- or whos it is??
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1089310682.html
> *


I like dat!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 3 2009, 10:28 PM~13479873
> *Has anybody figured out where this car came fROm- or whos it is??
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1089310682.html
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:24 PM~13480689
> *
> *


does that wink make you feel special? I mean it dont really mean that much to me- Im jus curious for the fact I havent seen this car aROund-- and fROm what I can tell- nobody else in here has either - well atleast not anybody that has posted on it.

OH WAIT-- now you winked about it-- so maybe somebody does :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 3 2009, 11:39 PM~13480796
> *does that wink make you feel special? I mean it dont really mean that much to me- Im jus curious for the fact I havent seen this car aROund-- and fROm what I can tell- nobody else in here has either - well atleast not anybody that has posted on it.
> 
> OH WAIT-- now you winked about it-- so maybe somebody does :uh:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 12:39 AM~13480796
> *does that wink make you feel special? I mean it dont really mean that much to me- Im jus curious for the fact I havent seen this car aROund-- and fROm what I can tell- nobody else in here has either - well atleast not anybody that has posted on it.
> 
> OH WAIT-- now you winked about it-- so maybe somebody does :uh:
> *


I have no clue whos car that is just Good to see another Low in tha Rockies :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean






You'd be surprised in all the Lowriders in CO Adam alot of fools have thier shit in the garage for years homie,I know of at least a dozen fools with plaqueable rides that only bring em out every once inna Blue moon just here in the Springs


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:47 PM~13480845
> *I have no clue whos car that is just Good to see another Low in tha ROckies :biggrin:
> *


SO- why not jus say that to begin with then??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13480895
> *SO- why not jus say that to begin with then??
> *


Why be ordinary? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:51 PM~13480864
> *
> You'd be surprised in all the Lowriders in CO Adam alot of fools have thier shit in the garage for years homie,I know of at least a dozen fools with plaqueable rides that only bring em out every once inna Blue moon just here in the Springs
> *


YA- I believe it- its like that in alot of places. But this ride hasnt EVER BEEN TO A DENVER SHOW SINCE IVE BEEN GOIN TO SHOWS-- so to me thats a little bit different. It seems like it jus popped up or somethin.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:58 PM~13480915
> *Why be ordinary? :biggrin:
> *


cause honestly that wink came off like you know whats up with that ride-- and Im sure im not the only person that took it that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 12:58 AM~13480920
> *YA- I believe it- its like that in alot of places.  But this ride hasnt EVER BEEN TO A DENVER SHOW SINCE IVE BEEN GOIN TO SHOWS-- so to me thats a little bit different. It seems like it jus popped up or somethin.
> *


Yeah but some people aint as vein as the rest of us and have to show our shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:01 AM~13480936
> *cause honestly that wink came off like you know whats up with that ride-- and Im sure im not the only person that took it that way
> *


gotta get some kinda shit going in here.....shits been dead


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:02 AM~13480947
> *Yeah but some people aint as vein as the rest of us and have to show our shit :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:03 AM~13480953
> *gotta get some kinda shit going in here.....shits been dead
> *


Theres gotta be better ways then that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:06 AM~13480972
> *:dunno:
> *


You'll show yours as soon as it's hitting and show time is here or maybe you might just be waiting to re-chrome the undies?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:08 AM~13480984
> *Theres gotta be better ways then that :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but that is a way less hostile way than we are use to :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So you going to NM next week?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:09 AM~13480989
> *You'll show yours as soon as it's hitting and show time is here or maybe you might just be waiting to re-chrome the undies?
> *


I took mine apart 2 days after it was here- once I get the rear end finished up- it will be bac on the bumper  I cant jus get somethin and leave it alone- :cheesy: 

As far as rechROmin the undies- aint no need for that- My chROme is clean-- jus the trunk pan has a few lil pencil tip rust spots that I need to clean up to make it perfect again.


OH- and another thing- I SHOW MINE ALL THE TIME. Youve seen how out in the open it sits :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:14 AM~13481007
> *So you going to NM next week?
> *


If I could make it home by 8pm I would :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:17 AM~13481019
> *I took mine apart 2 days after it was here- once I get the rear end finished up- it will be bac on the bumper   I cant jus get somethin and leave it alone-  :cheesy:
> 
> As far as rechROmin the undies- aint no need for that- My chROme is clean--  jus the trunk pan has a few lil pencil tip rust spots that I need to clean up to make it perfect again.
> ...


  
Good to see another hopper here.....it's about time we stop chippin out here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:18 AM~13481024
> *If I could make it home by 8pm I would  :biggrin:
> *


that would be hard knowing it's a 5 hr drive from you :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:22 AM~13481040
> *
> Good to see another hopper here.....it's about time we stop chippin out here
> *


- you should have stopped-- I would have let you taske the Schwinn for a ride :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You took that German ass SS off the wishbone riiiiiight? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:24 AM~13481048
> *that would be hard knowing it's a 5 hr drive from you :biggrin:
> *



I know-- how shitty huh..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:28 AM~13481062
> *- you should have stopped-- I would have let you taske the Schwinn for a ride  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:30 AM~13481072
> *Damn it
> *


Not my Typhoon though-- Im talkin bout the SCHWINN PIXIE II :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:38 AM~13481105
> *Not my Typhoon though-- Im talkin bout the SCHWINN PIXIE II :biggrin:
> *


Bastard :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 4 2009, 12:39 AM~13481108
> *Bastard  :biggrin:
> *


OK OK OK-- How bout the 20in FAIRLADY then- it looks almost Identical to my 26inch Typhoon-- and I dont think my daughter will mind- as long as she can take a picture to continualy laugh at :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 4 2009, 12:44 AM~13481123
> *:wave:
> *


what up prezdent


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:47 AM~13481138
> *what up prezdent
> *



just gettin home


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hows the weather in ptown?I have to go up there real quick.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 4 2009, 07:33 AM~13481876
> *Hows the weather in ptown?I have to go up there real quick.
> *


I was supposed to go up there today also but later in the day but now that I see its snowing I don't know because Michelles not the best driver  

to bad I don't know what I'm getting my son for his b-day or I would just ask you to pick it up for me


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 4 2009, 08:33 AM~13481876
> *Hows the weather in ptown?I have to go up there real quick.
> *



the weather in pueblo is windy with no snow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 4 2009, 01:38 AM~13481105
> *Not my Typhoon though-- Im talkin bout the SCHWINN PIXIE II :biggrin:
> *


over here in the back yard of someones house there is an old ass schwinn maybe a 16 or 20" frame it has the small wheel in the front and a bigger one in back and it has the shifter and all that the tires even look OG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 4 2009, 09:37 AM~13482117
> *I was supposed to go up there today also but later in the day but now that I see its snowing I don't know because Michelles not the best driver
> 
> to bad I don't know what I'm getting my son for his b-day or I would just ask you to pick it up for me
> *


just get him something from here so do you have the kids this weekend??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 3 2009, 11:51 PM~13480864
> *What up Big Sean
> You'd be surprised in all the Lowriders in CO Adam alot of fools have thier shit in the garage for years homie,I know of at least a dozen fools with plaqueable rides that only bring em out every once inna Blue moon just here in the Springs
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 4 2009, 11:26 AM~13482875
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up MR BRADY :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2009, 10:54 AM~13482691
> *over here in the back yard of someones house there is an old ass schwinn maybe a 16 or 20" frame it has the small wheel in the front and a bigger one in back and it has the shifter and all that the tires even look OG
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2009, 10:56 AM~13482709
> *just get him something from here so do you have the kids this weekend??
> *


yeah they will be here in a while because I didn't get them yesterday because Melissa told Chris she was taking him bowling for his b-day but then she was walking the streets before I got out of work already so I don't think she took him

I want to get him a game in Pueblo for his playstation because they don't sell them here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 4 2009, 01:50 PM~13483233
> *yeah they will be here in a while because I didn't get them yesterday because Melissa told Chris she was taking him bowling for his b-day but then she was walking the streets before I got out of work already so I don't think she took him
> 
> I want to get him a game in Pueblo for his playstation because they don't sell them here
> *


oh I see


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 3 2009, 07:06 PM~13478460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know? Oh yea...now I remember...did you make it home safe that night big guy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 4 2009, 04:15 PM~13483768
> *Mission acomplished...serio though..I voted yes to have the tax for that staduim come out of my pocket and I go to some games and pay $9 for a burger, $4 for a Coke, and $18 for two Crown and Cokes...so HELL yea I consider it MY TEAM.
> How did you know? Oh yea...now I remember...did you make it home safe that night big guy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2009, 04:16 PM~13483773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 4 2009, 03:15 PM~13483768
> *Mission acomplished...serio though..I voted yes to have the tax for that staduim come out of my pocket and I go to some games and pay $9 for a burger, $4 for a Coke, and $18 for two Crown and Cokes...so HELL yea I consider it MY TEAM.
> How did you know? Oh yea...now I remember...did you make it home safe that night big guy?
> *


yeah I made it home safe sweetie  but I had to take a shower because I was stinky next time I'm going to make you go have a enima (sp) :0 :happysad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Apr 4 2009, 02:29 PM~13482889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whats Good Homies... :wave:



Thought Ide Jump In Here And Give Yall Boys A Shout... Oh Yea, Have Yall CO Boys Had A Chance To Check Out The Raffle Im Holding In The Classifides? 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:



:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats crackin swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 4 2009, 10:29 PM~13486228
> *Whats Good Homies... :wave:
> Thought Ide Jump In Here And Give Yall Boys A Shout... Oh Yea, Have Yall CO Boys Had A Chance To Check Out The Raffle Im Holding In The Classifides?
> 
> ...


Whats up Homie-- keep blastin that shit- peeps will start buyin squares- this is one raffle that is way to worth it not to.. ALl that chROme- that grille- that booty kit-- them wheels- and the damn Big Body-- peeps will be crazy to pass this up...

Holla at ya boy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2009, 11:04 PM~13486447
> *whats crackin swiph
> 
> 
> ...


What up Big Himbone--- my baby is lookin good in all these pics surrounded by LoLos-- & JRs 60 is always a nice sight to see- tell him whats up for me


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 5 2009, 06:00 AM~13487298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Goodmorning Colorado*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT

3rd page


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

DAMN! NOTHING EXCITING GOING ON HERE EXCEPT FOR ME TYPING THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 07:43 PM~13490922
> *DAMN! NOTHING EXCITING GOING ON HERE EXCEPT FOR ME TYPING THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going Wrinkles? anything new on the baby linc?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2009, 06:46 PM~13490949
> *Hows it going Wrinkles? anything new on the baby linc?
> *


HELL NAW  SAME OL P.O.S :biggrin:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 07:43 PM~13490922
> *DAMN! NOTHING EXCITING GOING ON HERE EXCEPT FOR ME TYPING THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP WRINKLES!! HOW'VE YOU BEEN?? I JUST GOT BACK FROM PUEBLO A LITTLE WHILE AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO NITEMARE_@Apr 5 2009, 06:58 PM~13491072
> *WHAT UP WRINKLES!! HOW'VE YOU BEEN?? I JUST GOT BACK FROM PUEBLO A LITTLE WHILE AGO.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU DOING IN P-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 07:55 PM~13491033
> *HELL NAW  SAME OL P.O.S :biggrin:
> *


it's a nice P.O.S


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 5 2009, 07:08 PM~13491177
> *:wave:
> *


WUS CRACKIN MARCOS!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2009, 07:10 PM~13491197
> *it's a nice P.O.S
> *


WHY THANK YOU LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13491243
> *WHY THANK YOU LARRY :biggrin:
> *


can't wait for everybody to meet up this summer and chill even though I don't have a ride but I can still kick it.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13491273
> *can't wait for everybody to meet up this summer and chill even though I don't have a ride but I can still kick it.
> *


AT LEAST YOU'LL BE ABLE TO KICK IT THIS SUMMER I'LL BE DEPLOYED :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 08:22 PM~13491323
> *AT LEAST YOU'LL BE ABLE TO KICK IT THIS SUMMER I'LL BE DEPLOYED :angry:
> *


bummer, give me the keys to that nice low and I'll keep the oil flowing for ya and thats only because your a cool guy I wouldn't do it for anybody else :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 08:06 PM~13491152
> *WHAT YOU DOING IN P-TOWN :biggrin:
> *


VISITING CIP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 6 2009, 01:30 AM~13493959
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP CHUCK?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:02 AM~13494019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG SWIPH??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 5 2009, 08:39 PM~13491970
> *
> *


YOUR NICKNAME HAS BEEN CHANGED FROM "SLICK" TO "STRANGER" :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GET 2 WORK CIP.. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 4 2009, 03:30 PM~13483827
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2009, 08:00 AM~13494554
> *GET 2 WORK CIP.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Gotta check in before I get too busy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up SO CO ROLLERZ and the rest of CO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 6 2009, 08:03 AM~13494575
> *What up SO CO ROLLERZ and the rest of CO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2009, 06:59 AM~13494542
> *WHAT UP BIG SWIPH??
> *


Not much-- whats craccin wit you Tone


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 6 2009, 08:03 AM~13494575
> *What up SO CO ROLLERZ and the rest of CO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Cabron!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn finally a day off :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2009, 08:01 AM~13494562
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Tony!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*2009 Denver Auto Show*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Fuck Layitlow's server


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 12:18 PM~13496687
> *2009 Denver Auto Show
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit right there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep...it was my favorite ride there


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

The bike was named after J


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:46 AM~13496706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Was this the New CADDYVETTE right here??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:46 AM~13496705
> *Fuck Layitlow's server
> *


NO SHIT-- it took me an hour to get bac in here. I went outside- layed some beads-- and it still wouldnt let me bac on :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 12:55 PM~13496760
> *Was this the New CADDYVETTE right here??
> *



CTS-V

My second favorite ride there...over 400hp supercharged


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:57 AM~13496779
> *CTS-VETTE
> 
> My second favorite ride there...over 400hp supercharged
> *



YA-- thats what the V stands for-- its on a corvette drivetrain :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey i have a set of colorado plates green and white 1966.19 on one side and 66 on the other side.very hard to find clean never been mounted for sale or trade.was going to use them on my 66 truck but i just sold it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 6 2009, 12:11 PM~13496933
> *hey i have a set of colorado plates green and white 1966.19 on one side and 66 on the other side.very hard to find clean never been mounted for sale or trade.was going to use them on my 66 truck but i just sold it.
> *


Thres a couple people in here that MIGHT want em.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just sold my truck dont need them no more.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any CO riders with a bigbody fleetwood want to go in on a set of china 13x6 center golds? Homie has a set of 13x7 to split for them.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

edwins breaking down and getting the 13-6s


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2009, 02:19 PM~13498129
> *Any CO riders with a bigbody fleetwood want to go in on a set of china 13x6 center golds?  Homie has a set of 13x7 to split for them.
> *


Jus narROw the rear end-- 6s and 7s to me are like runnin 13 and 14s-- jus not meant to be :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2009, 07:13 PM~13491236
> *WUS CRACKIN MARCOS!
> *


Whats up Wrinkles! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's your competition Chuck!!! hno: J/P bro here's Chapo's truck...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2009, 06:39 PM~13500086
> *Here's your competition Chuck!!!  hno: J/P bro here's Chapo's truck...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cutty,who's is that? :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2009, 07:58 AM~13494535
> *WHAT UP CHUCK?
> *


 whats up tone, anything new goin on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2009, 06:39 PM~13500086
> *Here's your competition Chuck!!!  hno: J/P bro here's Chapo's truck...
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit :roflmao:

tell that prezdent to call me i got a set of 22s that would look good on it!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2009, 07:23 PM~13491334
> *bummer, give me the keys to that nice low and I'll keep the oil flowing for ya and thats only because your a cool guy I wouldn't do it for anybody else :cheesy:
> *


ONLY IF YOU WEAR A GOODTIMESSHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 6 2009, 07:00 AM~13494552
> *YOUR NICKNAME HAS BEEN CHANGED FROM "SLICK" TO "STRANGER" :biggrin:
> *


*Nah presdent you never call...........*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:02 AM~13494019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Where did you get this pic fROm? FEDIMPOUND.COM :dunno: 





:biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 6 2009, 08:11 PM~13502071
> *Where did you get this pic fROm? FEDIMPOUND.COM :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:









:angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 12:59 PM~13496814
> *YA-- thats what the V stands for-- its on a corvette drivetrain :biggrin:
> *



Didn't know that...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:44 PM~13503227
> *Didn't know that...
> *



APPARENTLY :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 11:59 PM~13503368
> *
> APPARENTLY :biggrin:
> *


fixt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:18 PM~13503521
> *fixt
> *


 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL

but atleast I know what the V stands for :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 12:25 AM~13503578
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> but atleast I know what the V stands for :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:40 PM~13503657
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 12:48 AM~13503693
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sorry I didnt hit you up yet homie...was a busy rest of the weekend


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 12:01 AM~13503749
> *Sorry I didnt hit you up yet homie...was a busy rest of the weekend
> *


No biggie dawg- shout at me tomoROw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my ride and my homies both on 24z


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:40 AM~13503943
> *my ride and my homies both on 24z
> 
> 
> ...



both on 24z now its time to bag both of them :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:53 AM~13496622
> *What up Tony!
> *


whats crackn pimp?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:18 AM~13496687
> *2009 Denver Auto Show
> 
> 
> ...


this is from pueblo west...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 6 2009, 08:09 PM~13502057
> *Nah presdent you never call...........
> *


yes i do...u NNNNNEVER answer ur phone..let me ask everyone..


Does "stranger " formally known as "slick" answer his phone??????? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 6 2009, 06:35 PM~13500702
> *whats up tone, anything new goin on
> *


nothin over here how about u chucks?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WAKE UP COLORADO ITS GOING TO BE "75" TODAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 7 2009, 05:50 AM~13504482
> *yes i do...u NNNNNEVER answer ur phone..let me ask everyone..
> Does "stranger " formally known as "slick" answer his phone??????? :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU REALLY NEED TO ASK ??? :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 7 2009, 05:52 AM~13504492
> *WAKE UP COLORADO ITS GOING TO BE "75" TODAY
> *


Not up here :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 07:42 AM~13504695
> *Not up here :angry:
> *



SUCKS FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 7 2009, 06:51 AM~13504487
> *nothin over here how about u chucks?
> *



NOT REALLY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Riderz?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY CAN YOU SAY ROAD TRIP :biggrin: IT'S ON PERRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

O</span>


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Apr 6 2009, 02:48 PM~13498461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much work and trouble for the price, might as well get the Zeniths


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2009, 11:46 AM~13507247
> *too much work and trouble for the price, might as well get the Zeniths
> *



So the 13x7 Zeniths wont Rub at all??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 11:50 AM~13507294
> *So the 13x7 Zeniths wont Rub at all??
> *


JD said they won't. Different backspacing. He's got things trimmed down enough to ride stock with 7s, but once he get's his rear hydraulics on, it won't slam. Even with just the front lifted it started rubbing a bit with the extra wieght


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2009, 11:53 AM~13507328
> *JD said they won't.  Different backspacing.  He's got things trimmed down enough to ride stock with 7s, but once he get's his rear hydraulics on, it won't slam.  Even with just the front lifted it started rubbing a bit with the extra wieght
> *


So whats he gonna do when he Juices it??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 12:02 PM~13507409
> *So whats he gonna do when he Juices it??
> *


he really can't until he gets wheels that fit better


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I had 13 inch OG Wires on my fleetwood and it slammed! Just needed a little TLC with a hammer to the inner qtrs! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2009, 12:20 PM~13507554
> *he really can't until he gets wheels that fit better
> *


Jus do it right fROm the start and narROw it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 7 2009, 12:30 PM~13507671
> *I had 13 inch OG Wires on my fleetwood and it slammed! Just needed a little TLC with a hammer  to the inner qtrs!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YUP- thats what we did on an old homies that was runnin Daytons and 5:20s-- and it worked out jus fine--


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 7 2009, 01:30 PM~13507671
> *I had 13 inch OG Wires on my fleetwood and it slammed! Just needed a little TLC with a hammer  to the inner qtrs!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Colorado is missing that ride


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 7 2009, 02:42 PM~13508522
> *Colorado is missing that ride
> *


Dont worry! The Lincoln's gonna be better then that one!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well get to it then Cip


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 7 2009, 02:45 PM~13509280
> *Well get to it then Cip
> *


*Couldn't have said it better myself  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 7 2009, 05:50 AM~13504482
> *yes i do...u NNNNNEVER answer ur phone..let me ask everyone..
> Does "stranger " formally known as "slick" answer his phone??????? :biggrin:
> *


*Who you trying to fool..........you never call!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 7 2009, 04:28 PM~13509746
> *Couldn't have said it better myself
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 7 2009, 03:45 PM~13509280
> *Well get to it then Cip
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 7 2009, 03:36 PM~13509828
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*Don't make me quote one of my favorite sayings..................*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Apr 7 2009, 06:48 AM~13504477
> *this is from pueblo west...
> *



Yep...Eddie's Hot Rod Shop or somethin like that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

The song in this Vid is dope...listen to the words


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 7 2009, 04:38 PM~13509859
> *Don't make me quote one of my favorite sayings..................
> *


"Don't talk about it,be about it"?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 7 2009, 12:46 PM~13507247
> *Just something for the summer until he can get his crosslace Zeniths
> too much work and trouble for the price, might as well get the Zeniths
> *


I did the narrowed rear end for the skirts on my 63.Im happy with it.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 PM~13512669
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 08:59 PM~13512675
> *WHAT UP
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND YOU.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:00 PM~13512688
> *JUST CHILLIN AND YOU.....
> *



JUST GOT HOME FROM DINNER :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 09:00 PM~13512702
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM DINNER :cheesy:
> *


THATS COOL, WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TOO...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:01 PM~13512719
> *THATS COOL, WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TOO...
> *


JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY WITH THIS RECESSION WE ARE GOIN THRU! WHATS NEW IN THE 505


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13512754
> *JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY WITH THIS RECESSION WE ARE GOIN THRU! WHATS NEW IN THE 505
> *


IT IS FUCKED UP, NOT MUCH THE SAME SHIT.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13512782
> *IT IS FUCKED UP, NOT MUCH THE SAME SHIT.....
> *



HAVE YOU BEEN WORKIN ON THE CUTTY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 09:07 PM~13512811
> *HAVE YOU BEEN WORKIN ON THE CUTTY
> *


NA, I NEED TOO BUT I GOT LAID OFF!!!! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:10 PM~13512854
> *NA, I NEED TOO BUT I GOT LAID OFF!!!! :angry:
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 09:11 PM~13512863
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *RedDragonUCE*, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719

:dunno: 
WHos this Chuc??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:14 PM~13512916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 10:15 PM~13512933
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RedDragonUCE, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


 My Name is Tory im the President from UCE Denver Chapter, just checkin out the thread for any up coming shows. Whats up everyone


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 PM~13513023
> *My Name is Tory im the President from UCE Denver Chapter, just checkin out the thread for any up coming shows. Whats up everyone
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 PM~13513023
> *My Name is Tory im the President from UCE Denver Chapter, just checkin out the thread for any up coming shows. Whats up everyone
> *



Thats cool-- how long you been president--- post some pics of your truc


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

WHATS UP COLORADO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anybody need a pair of 1966 license plate. 19 on top left and 66 on top right clean never been mounted.sale or trade hit me up if interested :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 7 2009, 10:22 PM~13513049
> *Thats cool-- how long you been president--- post some pics of your truc
> *











I've been Prez for a little over a year. This is mine and my husband Juan's 92 Isuzu Minitruck, we are also building a 65SS.


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO NITEMARE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:24 PM~13513064
> *WHATS UP COLORADO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up New Mexico! How's it going Jason?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:22 PM~13513047
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Adam, Chuck, and Tory


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDragonUCE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:48 PM~13513353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good-- post some more :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:54 PM~13513444
> *Sup Adam, Chuck, and Tory
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 11:00 PM~13513543
> *WHAT UP
> *


Chillen at a casino in da middle of nowhere, south dakota


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM~13513608
> *Chillen at a casino in da middle of nowhere, south dakota
> *



YOU MUST BE TAKING A BREAK FROM LOSING :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows it going everybody? I'm all fucked up it took me a minute to type this :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 7 2009, 03:19 PM~13508946
> *Dont worry! The Lincoln's gonna be better then that one!!!
> *


Hey mentiroso... I dont belive you!! Just buy my fleetwood. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 7 2009, 08:18 PM~13512122
> *"Don't talk about it,be about it"?
> *


*  



Damn ROy, you know me too good :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 10:05 PM~13513623
> *YOU MUST BE TAKING A BREAK FROM LOSING :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:10 PM~13513701
> *Hows it going everybody? I'm all fucked up it took me a minute to type this :biggrin:
> *


*You need to drink some more, you spelled all the words correctly :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 7 2009, 11:12 PM~13513741
> *You need to drink some more, you spelled all the words correctly :cheesy:
> *


I know but do you know how many tries it took me??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 11:05 PM~13513623
> *YOU MUST BE TAKING A BREAK FROM LOSING :biggrin:
> *



Hell naw...haven't even got a chance to play. Its a newer casino and blackjack shuts down at 10pm and poker is on thursday at 5


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 7 2009, 11:10 PM~13513707
> *
> Damn ROy, you know me too good :biggrin:
> *



Whuz crackin nikka


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2009, 10:05 PM~13513623
> *YOU MUST BE TAKING A BREAK FROM LOSING :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:19 PM~13513827
> *Hell naw...haven't even got a chance to play. Its a newer casino and blackjack shuts down at 10pm and poker is on thursday at 5
> *


where are you at the project casino?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 PM~13513870
> *where are you at the project casino?
> *



Indian casino in south dakota


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:54 PM~13513444
> *Sup Adam, Chuck, and Tory
> *


 :wave: Whats up!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:26 PM~13513894
> *Indian casino in south dakota
> *


gtfo of there if it's like that


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 7 2009, 12:30 PM~13507671
> *I had 13 inch OG Wires on my fleetwood and it slammed! Just needed a little TLC with a hammer  to the inner qtrs!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well, he had to grind and roll the hell out of his quarters just to get them to fit riding stock. Some chinas fit better than others, the demo wire they tried on at American Tire and Wheel fit, but when they got these in, no dice



> *YUP- thats what we did on an old homies that was runnin Daytons and 5:20s-- and it worked out jus fine-- cool.gif*


Daytons fit too, backspacing is OK. It's just chinas


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:27 PM~13513906
> *gtfo of there if it's like that
> *


I wish...gotta be here til friday tho. Work.

I think its just like this cuz its kinda new...and in the middle of nowhere, slots are busy, card tables ain't. And I don't fucks wit slot machines...

What you drankin?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:32 PM~13513954
> *I wish...gotta be here til friday tho. Work.
> 
> I think its just like this cuz its kinda new...and in the middle of nowhere, slots are busy, card tables ain't.  And I don't fucks wit slot machines...
> ...


only beer for me doggie :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:33 PM~13513973
> *only beer for me doggie :biggrin:
> *



:barf: 


Need some:










AND










Cuz I gotta watch my weight :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Chuck?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:40 PM~13514054
> *:barf:
> Need some:
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm trying to lay off the beer even I'm trying to watch my figure :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Max- where you been homie? i stopped and chatted with your cousin today.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

cool did you see that he got 2


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514116
> *cool did you see that he got 2
> *


yea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2009, 11:42 PM~13514083
> *Whats up Chuck?
> *



OH SORRY BRO I GOT OFF LAST NIGHT AND I DIDNT SEE YOUR POST.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 07:28 AM~13515664
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



WHATS UP FES ? DID CHAPO BAG THAT TRUCK YET :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2009, 07:35 AM~13515708
> *WHATS UP FES ? DID CHAPO BAG THAT TRUCK YET :biggrin:
> *


Nah I think he's gonna leave it like that till atleast the '64 is done!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 07:49 AM~13515753
> *Nah I think he's gonna leave it like that till atleast the '64 is done!!!
> *


What up Fes they didn't drop your hours did they?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 8 2009, 09:05 AM~13516249
> *What up Fes they didn't drop your hours did they?
> *


Not yet!!! but itz looking bad!!! Whutz been up wit' you??? Seen you cruising yesterday... and Chapo said he seen you cruising too, so you must've been at it all day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 09:11 AM~13516297
> *Not yet!!! but itz looking bad!!! Whutz been up wit' you??? Seen you cruising yesterday... and Chapo said he seen you cruising too, so you must've been at it all day!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yesterday was a nice day,I was out for a few hours,I just changed my fuel pump was testing it out before we go to Espanola Friday :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:13 AM~13516314
> *Yesterday was a nice day,I was out for a few hours,I just changed my fuel pump was testing it out before we go to Espanola Friday :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congradulations to Rudy on his LRM feature


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my homie Jerry's truck... Might as well post a pic or two!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 11:45 AM~13517714
> *Here's my homie Jerry's truck... Might as well post a pic or two!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I love the 88-98 short bed chevy's


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 8 2009, 07:49 AM~13515753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The new LRM came out today.. in my Mailbox..

and my feature of Rudy from Rollerz Only is in it..

That makes 4 issues in a row of my Colorado shoots..

Congrats guys..

Phil


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 11:22 AM~13517973
> *The new LRM came out today.. in my Mailbox..
> 
> and my feature of Rudy from Rollerz Only is in it..
> ...


PUTTING COLORADO ON THE MAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 10:45 AM~13517714
> *Here's my homie Jerry's truck... Might as well post a pic or two!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YA- this trux tight-- And hes lettin it go for cheap right now :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 8 2009, 01:38 PM~13518702
> *YA- this trux tight--  And hes lettin it go for cheap right now :cheesy:
> *


oh it's for sale?? Whats the price??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 11:22 AM~13517973
> *The new LRM came out today.. in my Mailbox..
> 
> and my feature of Rudy from Rollerz Only is in it..
> ...



CONGRATS!!!!! GOT MINE TODAY TOO..... :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 8 2009, 01:38 PM~13518702
> *YA- this trux tight--  And hes lettin it go for cheap right now :cheesy:
> *


He's got it on mautofied, right???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2009, 02:54 PM~13519353
> *oh it's for sale?? Whats the price??
> *


I think he wants 5 stacks... but im not sure...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 05:04 PM~13520716
> *I think he wants 5 stacks... but im not sure...
> *



that guy goes thru more cars then anybody i know :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 04:03 PM~13520709
> *He's got it on mautofied, right???
> *


and craigslist


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2009, 05:37 PM~13521048
> *that guy goes thru more cars then anybody i know :biggrin:
> *


Yeah him and Chapo be flippin' them but yeah Jerry got him beat!!! I alwayz make fun of both of them about that shit... Thatz the 2nd time his had this truck too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I drove right by that truck today :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 8 2009, 05:46 PM~13521103
> *I drove right by that truck today :0
> *


Yeah we were talking about your yellow deuce today!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 05:48 PM~13521114
> *Yeah we were talking about your yellow deuce today!!!
> *


I was in an Orange Eclipse but for 5k I would say that's a GOOD ass deal,and this ride will be Twice as nice as the Yellow one but it will be another Year or Two  ..
What up Big Fes dog That Grey Cutty out front looking sick,,,,that Chapo's?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 05:04 PM~13520716
> *I think he wants 5 stacks... but im not sure...
> *


thats a good price


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 8 2009, 05:59 PM~13521198
> *I was in an Orange Eclipse but for 5k I would say that's a GOOD ass deal,and this ride will be Twice as nice as the Yellow one but it will be another Year or Two  ..
> What up Big Fes dog That Grey Cutty out front looking sick,,,,that Chapo's?
> *


yeah


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up Roy ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 8 2009, 07:06 PM~13521773
> *what up Roy ??
> *


Not much just enjoying this weather we have 
What up with you Justin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Enjoying our weather here , getting the El co ready for paint been alot of late nights at the shop lately


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2009, 10:45 AM~13517714
> *Here's my homie Jerry's truck... Might as well post a pic or two!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that body dropped ??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13517630
> *Congradulations to Rudy on his LRM feature
> *


x2 Looks good Rudy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 8 2009, 07:11 PM~13521817
> *Is that body dropped ??
> *


No


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3 Congrats on the spread Rudy Y SO CO RO


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I talked to Rudy today.. called him as soon as i saw the feature..

He said he didnt get his issue yet..

If one of you guys live by him.. go show him..

I wanted him to read the article.. 

I wrote it like i was a...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: SWIPH


Why dont these damn Feds jus get an account or somethin :uh:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 08:30 PM~13523603
> *I talked to Rudy today.. called him as soon as i saw the feature..
> 
> He said he didnt get his issue yet..
> ...


congrats Rudy 

and nice pics of the truck Phil


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 8 2009, 10:11 PM~13524414
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users[/b])
> 1 Members: SWIPH
> Why dont these damn Feds jus get an account or somethin :uh:
> *


*
I'm the anonymous user :biggrin:*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 2 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: SWIPH

:dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13524436
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: SWIPH
> 
> ...


maybe the other ones rev Chuck :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 8 2009, 11:15 PM~13524456
> *maybe the other ones rev Chuck :dunno:
> *


It's me I'm looking for a car for someone that wants to keep it on the hush


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 8 2009, 10:16 PM~13524462
> *It's me I'm looking for a car for someone that wants to keep it on the hush
> *


cool


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 09:30 PM~13523603
> *I talked to Rudy today.. called him as soon as i saw the feature..
> 
> He said he didnt get his issue yet..
> ...



Phil..

You gonna post the pics now that the issue is out??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE I just outran the cops :cheesy: Damn I need my motorcycle liscense. Well I took my bike to work tonight and before I left I noticed my back taillight was out no break nothing so I didn't have no rear lights. So I was gonna get a ride home and pick it up tomorrow but said fuck it I'll make it. Well I left home and I made it 2 blocks from my house and bam there they were two cop cars in the parking lot of this school so they were on my left and I said fuck it I turned right once I did that I kind of stepped on it and about half way down the block I seen the headlights pointing at me no sirens or nothing. So I dipped left made a quick right into my alley and I shut the bike off and parked it by my fence. Well the cop passed my garage and got to the end of the block right in front of my house and notice I wasn't no where to be found. By the time he threw the reverse I had my big gate shut and the bike was in my back yard it's all privancy fence. So as I'm walking into the house he threw it in reverse but couldn't see me through the fence it's dark in my back yard and bam I'm in the house. I waited a little and I put my bike in the shed so I'm cool but I ain't riding that thing for a while at least until I get my permit. Sorry guys long story but most excitement for me in a long time


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2009, 11:23 PM~13524981
> *OOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE I just outran the cops :cheesy: Damn I need my motorcycle liscense. Well I took my bike to work tonight and before I left I noticed my back taillight was out no break nothing so I didn't have no rear lights. So I was gonna get a ride home and pick it up tomorrow but said fuck it I'll make it. Well I left home and I made it 2 blocks from my house and bam there they were two cop cars in the parking lot of this school so they were on my left and I said fuck it I turned right once I did that I kind of stepped on it and about half way down the block I seen the headlights pointing at me no sirens or nothing. So I dipped left made a quick right into my alley and I shut the bike off and parked it by my fence. Well the cop passed my garage and got to the end of the block right in front of my house and notice I wasn't no where to be found. By the time he threw the reverse I had my big gate shut and the bike was in my back yard it's all privancy fence. So as I'm walking into the house he threw it in reverse but couldn't see me through the fence it's dark in my back yard and bam I'm in the house. I waited a little and I put my bike in the shed so I'm cool but I ain't riding that thing for a while at least until I get my permit. Sorry guys long story but most excitement for me in a long time
> *


As soon as I saw this long ass book- I was wonderin what the hell happened- Im glad to hear the story- gotta love these kind of stories.

It reminds me when I was a kid and I was haulin ass thROugh the neighborhood on my 80-- with no muffler- loud as shit.. and I guiess somebody called cause I saw a cop pass my house-- I ran outside-- and took my bike around the side into the garage. they they came bac down the bloc and stopped- I said MOM- we have some cops comin to the door-- :biggrin: 

they jus told me to kjeep it off the streets-- 
next day-- another phone call-- and more cops. So my mom made me sell it.














































Thats when I bought my first go Kart :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13524981
> *OOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE I just outran the cops :cheesy: Damn I need my motorcycle liscense. Well I took my bike to work tonight and before I left I noticed my back taillight was out no break nothing so I didn't have no rear lights. So I was gonna get a ride home and pick it up tomorrow but said fuck it I'll make it. Well I left home and I made it 2 blocks from my house and bam there they were two cop cars in the parking lot of this school so they were on my left and I said fuck it I turned right once I did that I kind of stepped on it and about half way down the block I seen the headlights pointing at me no sirens or nothing. So I dipped left made a quick right into my alley and I shut the bike off and parked it by my fence. Well the cop passed my garage and got to the end of the block right in front of my house and notice I wasn't no where to be found. By the time he threw the reverse I had my big gate shut and the bike was in my back yard it's all privancy fence. So as I'm walking into the house he threw it in reverse but couldn't see me through the fence it's dark in my back yard and bam I'm in the house. I waited a little and I put my bike in the shed so I'm cool but I ain't riding that thing for a while at least until I get my permit. Sorry guys long story but most excitement for me in a long time
> *


You got lucky homie...get your license, it ain't worth it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2009, 11:23 PM~13524981
> *OOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE I just outran the cops :cheesy: Damn I need my motorcycle liscense. Well I took my bike to work tonight and before I left I noticed my back taillight was out no break nothing so I didn't have no rear lights. So I was gonna get a ride home and pick it up tomorrow but said fuck it I'll make it. Well I left home and I made it 2 blocks from my house and bam there they were two cop cars in the parking lot of this school so they were on my left and I said fuck it I turned right once I did that I kind of stepped on it and about half way down the block I seen the headlights pointing at me no sirens or nothing. So I dipped left made a quick right into my alley and I shut the bike off and parked it by my fence. Well the cop passed my garage and got to the end of the block right in front of my house and notice I wasn't no where to be found. By the time he threw the reverse I had my big gate shut and the bike was in my back yard it's all privancy fence. So as I'm walking into the house he threw it in reverse but couldn't see me through the fence it's dark in my back yard and bam I'm in the house. I waited a little and I put my bike in the shed so I'm cool but I ain't riding that thing for a while at least until I get my permit. Sorry guys long story but most excitement for me in a long time
> *


damn homie you better get yourself legal on that bike because you can't be tring to out run them your a noob on a bike and to top it off to be doing that shit in the dark


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13525084
> *As soon as I saw this long ass book- I was wonderin what the hell happened-  Im glad to hear the story- gotta love these kind of stories.
> 
> It reminds me when I was a kid and I was haulin ass thROugh the neighborhood on my 80--  with no muffler- loud as shit.. and I guiess somebody called cause I saw a cop pass my house-- I ran outside-- and took my bike around the side into the garage. they they came bac down the bloc and stopped- I said MOM- we have some cops comin to the door--  :biggrin:
> ...


I use to outrun the cops on my brothers go kart I'd be smashing through the neighborhood and see the cops and be like uuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr and take off


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 9 2009, 12:42 AM~13525101
> *You got lucky homie...get your license, it ain't worth it
> *


yeah I ain't gonna fuck with it for a while I'm gonna go get my permit then see about liscense the only thing that sux is you can't get your liscense intown you have to go to Pueblo with a bike and do it up there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *curiousdos*, cl1965ss

Does your 66 have some chROme BLOC HUGGER SHORTY HEADERS ON IT??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 9 2009, 12:05 AM~13525208
> *no
> *


I wonder what happened to em-- I NEED EM :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

so you are saying they used to be on there?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 9 2009, 12:07 AM~13525220
> *so you are saying they used to be on there?
> *


ya- The guy that had the motor put in that car got em off of me and put em on the motor- i wonder why they arent on there now.. 

I NEED SOME SHORTY BLOC HUGGER HEADERS BAD


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 12:53 AM~13525155
> *yeah I ain't gonna fuck with it for a while I'm gonna go get my permit then see about liscense the only thing that sux is you can't get your liscense intown you have to go to Pueblo with a bike and do it up there
> *



At least on the ride to Pueblo you have an excuse if you get pulled over :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 9 2009, 12:47 AM~13525127
> *damn homie you better get yourself legal on that bike because you can't be tring to out run them your a noob on a bike and to top it off to be doing that shit in the dark
> *



thats the easiest time to do it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13525295
> *thats the easiest time to do it
> *


he hasn't been rideing that long so I don't feel good about him tring to out run cops he's the only little big brother I got


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2009, 01:23 AM~13525295
> *thats the easiest time to do it
> *



You so GANG$TA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 9 2009, 01:28 AM~13525307
> *he hasn't been rideing that long so I don't feel good about him tring to out run cops he's the only little big brother I got
> *



he did the right thing make a couple turns and cut the lights and coast :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO............... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 9 2009, 05:15 AM~13525630
> *Good Morning COLORADO............... :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

good mornin coloRadO


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

American Tire and Wheel is officially closed, dude who worked there is hustlin at a restaurant now. Building was foreclosed on. He said get with OGwires


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 9 2009, 07:52 AM~13526069
> *American Tire and Wheel is officially closed, dude who worked there is hustlin at a restaurant now.  Building was foreclosed on.  He said get with OGwires
> *


no shit that sux


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus wanna thank all of my club bROthers for all the phone calls this mornin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 9 2009, 08:29 AM~13526361
> *I jus wanna thank all of my club bROthers for all the phone calls this mornin
> *


Well GOOD Luck if you are going into court Adam :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT MY NEW MAG TODAY JUST WANTED TO SAY BIG UP TO RUDY FROM ROLLERZ ON THE FEATURE, TRUCK LOOKS REAL CLEAN THAT COLOR AND THEM VOGUES. AND THE WAY YOU FAMILY HELD ONTO THE TRUCK AND THE HISTORY BEHIND IT. MAYBE IT WILL BE PASSED DOWN AND KEEP THE TRADITION GOING. ONCE AGAIN BIG UPS YOU DESERVE IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13524981
> *OOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE I just outran the cops :cheesy: Damn I need my motorcycle liscense. Well I took my bike to work tonight and before I left I noticed my back taillight was out no break nothing so I didn't have no rear lights. So I was gonna get a ride home and pick it up tomorrow but said fuck it I'll make it. Well I left home and I made it 2 blocks from my house and bam there they were two cop cars in the parking lot of this school so they were on my left and I said fuck it I turned right once I did that I kind of stepped on it and about half way down the block I seen the headlights pointing at me no sirens or nothing. So I dipped left made a quick right into my alley and I shut the bike off and parked it by my fence. Well the cop passed my garage and got to the end of the block right in front of my house and notice I wasn't no where to be found. By the time he threw the reverse I had my big gate shut and the bike was in my back yard it's all privancy fence. So as I'm walking into the house he threw it in reverse but couldn't see me through the fence it's dark in my back yard and bam I'm in the house. I waited a little and I put my bike in the shed so I'm cool but I ain't riding that thing for a while at least until I get my permit. Sorry guys long story but most excitement for me in a long time
> *


How you gonna outrun cops there when only like 3 people own motorcycles in your town? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 9 2009, 05:15 AM~13525630
> *Good Morning COLORADO............... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2009, 10:05 AM~13526753
> *GOT MY NEW MAG TODAY JUST WANTED TO SAY BIG UP TO RUDY FROM ROLLERZ ON THE FEATURE, TRUCK LOOKS REAL CLEAN THAT COLOR AND THEM VOGUES. AND THE WAY YOU FAMILY HELD ONTO THE TRUCK AND THE HISTORY BEHIND IT. MAYBE IT WILL BE PASSED DOWN AND KEEP THE TRADITION GOING. ONCE AGAIN BIG UPS YOU DESERVE IT.  :thumbsup:
> *



Awesome.. I'm glad you liked the article.. I was actually worried it might have been too sappy.. but when i interviewed Rudy.. i said.. "shit.. this is what people should know" so i wrote it all in there..

Glad you liked it..

He deserved it =D


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 09:05 AM~13526755
> *How you gonna outrun cops there when only like 3 people own motorcycles in your town? :biggrin:
> *


Then now it's a shell game :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 09:04 AM~13526741
> *Well GOOD Luck if you are going into court Adam :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... I actually need you guy's help real quick!!! Whutz up wit' the show Sept. 20th in Pueblo??? Is that still goin' down and does anybody have a # I could call for whoever is running it??? I need some info for that show if anyone can help!!! And is there anywhere in Pueblo we can have an after hop without too much drama from the cops??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 AM~13527573
> *Whut Up CO... I actually need you guy's help real quick!!! Whutz up wit' the show Sept. 20th in Pueblo??? Is that still goin' down and does anybody have a # I could call for whoever is running it??? I need some info for that show if anyone can help!!! And is there anywhere in Pueblo we can have an after hop without too much drama from the cops???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 10:33 AM~13527591
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 09:34 AM~13527595
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat up Fes? give me a shout when you got a minute.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13527703
> *wat up Fes? give me a shout when you got a minute.
> *


Give me a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 AM~13527573
> *Whut Up CO... I actually need you guy's help real quick!!! Whutz up wit' the show Sept. 20th in Pueblo??? Is that still goin' down and does anybody have a # I could call for whoever is running it??? I need some info for that show if anyone can help!!! And is there anywhere in Pueblo we can have an after hop without too much drama from the cops???  :biggrin:
> *


Try 719-406-7838 or hit up cold hard cash here on LIL Thats straight from the flyer bro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 08:04 AM~13526741
> *Well GOOD Luck if you are going into court Adam :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ROy-- and yup- thats where I went


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 AM~13527542
> *x2 homie!!!
> *


Thanks dawg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 9 2009, 01:40 PM~13529087
> *Thanks dawg
> *


Here you go


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went for a cruise and took a couple of pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On someone's carport and shed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a different garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like they was bored


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 AM~13526977
> *Awesome.. I'm glad you liked the article.. I was actually worried it might have been too sappy.. but when i interviewed Rudy.. i said.. "shit.. this is what people should know" so i wrote it all in there..
> 
> Glad you liked it..
> ...


YEAH, I LIKED TO HEAR ABOUT THE HISTORY OF THE CAR, AND HOW THEY GOT IT AND THE FAMILY HISTORY. LETS READERS KNOW. THAT YOU JUST DONT BUILD A QUALITY RIDE OVER NIGHT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 02:41 PM~13529644
> *looks like they was bored
> *


na some guy is doing it around town he wants to do my garage.. but I won't let him paint the doors so besides that on the face of it whats left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2009, 02:41 PM~13529650
> *YEAH, I LIKED TO HEAR ABOUT THE HISTORY OF THE CAR, AND HOW THEY GOT IT AND THE FAMILY HISTORY. LETS READERS KNOW. I Know......................I Buy em :biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 02:43 PM~13529672
> *na some guy is doing it around town he wants to do my garage.. but I won't let him paint the doors so besides that on the face of it whats left
> *


Let him do your 59 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13529693
> *Let him do your 59  :cheesy:
> *


Right after he does you 63


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:31 PM~13529557
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 9 2009, 02:47 PM~13529723
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


just curious whats a bike like that worth?I'll probably knock on the door and ask to sell when I'm not busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13529708
> *Right after he does you 63
> *


OK I need paint anyways :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:48 PM~13529742
> *just curious whats a bike like that worth?I'll probably knock on the door and ask to sell when I'm not busy
> *


5 bux-- but ill give you 50 :dunno: 

:biggrin: 

On the reals though-- they can get pricey- WHEN THEY ARE RESTORED-- but projects go upto a 100-200 sometimes.. There is alot of differnces in bikes-- like the ones that have OG SPRINGERS- you can add another 100 to the price


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Roll call to Española we are rolling out @ about 7:30 am Mañana


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Apr 9 2009, 02:51 PM~13529763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good I'll ask the owners see what they say


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 03:19 PM~13529983
> *so do I so you go first I'm not cruising my ride anylonger it'll be taken apart soon
> sounds good I'll ask the owners see what they say
> *


So will mine after I get my side trim this week :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can the guy do felix the cat? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 03:22 PM~13530001
> *So will mine after I get my side trim this week :cheesy:
> *


what you gonna do just add the new side trim or reshoot the car? I'm gonna start the frame off on mine


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 02:19 PM~13529983
> *so do I so you go first I'm not cruising my ride anylonger it'll be taken apart soon
> sounds good I'll ask the owners see what they say
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 03:23 PM~13530015
> *what you gonna do just add the new side trim or reshoot the car? I'm gonna start the frame off on mine
> *


Just gonna add the side trim and touch up the car,maybe reshoot it this year,after this Season it will be dismantled :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 03:23 PM~13530013
> *Can the guy do felix the cat? :0
> *


why yes he can :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 04:28 PM~13530531
> *why yes he can :cheesy:
> *


That's what I'm screamin :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what's up Chuck (cl1965ss)


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

Sup fool's? Adam you good bROther?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+Apr 9 2009, 02:23 PM~13530013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Apr 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13530735
> *Me too. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 09:30 AM~13527573
> *Whut Up CO... I actually need you guy's help real quick!!! Whutz up wit' the show Sept. 20th in Pueblo??? Is that still goin' down and does anybody have a # I could call for whoever is running it??? I need some info for that show if anyone can help!!! And is there anywhere in Pueblo we can have an after hop without too much drama from the cops???  :biggrin:
> *


Fes when you find out let me know and I can call off the dogs (cops) for a little bit.


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 03:56 PM~13530758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I can't see the pic. All the pics are blocked here at work. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a Felix plate and plate frame


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 04:01 PM~13530800
> *It's a Felix plate and plate frame
> *


NICE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Apr 9 2009, 05:02 PM~13530805
> *NICE
> *


What up bro!!! Call me when you get a chance..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Apr 9 2009, 04:58 PM~13530779
> *Fes when you find out let me know and I can call off the dogs (cops) for a little bit.
> *





:uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 05:11 PM~13530884
> *What up Izzy
> *



What up Homie!!! Its been awhile.....wuz GOOD wit ya???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2009, 05:13 PM~13530896
> *:uh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 9 2009, 05:15 PM~13530912
> *What up Homie!!! Its been awhile.....wuz GOOD wit ya???
> *


getting ready for Española,you?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 05:25 PM~13531009
> *getting ready for Española,you?
> *


how many are going to espanola


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13531085
> *how many are going to espanola
> *


about 4 heads from Colorado


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 01:44 PM~13529681
> *I Know......................I Buy em :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DADDY WAR BUCKS :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2009, 06:00 PM~13531345
> *DAMN DADDY WAR BUCKS :0
> *


Yeah right I'm still trying to catch up to your ballin ass :cheesy:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 10:35 AM~13528097
> *Try 719-406-7838 or hit up cold hard cash here on LIL Thats straight from the flyer bro
> *


 were stiill good we should have the web site up and running soon you can download the car apps or vendor apps at www.odbentertainment.com also you can go to lowridermagazine.com it will be advetised in the magazine next month


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

cars will be able to cruise inside the fair grounds


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2009, 04:13 PM~13530896
> *:uh:
> *


My Primo can take care of that problem.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Apr 9 2009, 06:29 PM~13531639
> *My Primo can take care of that problem.
> *


 :0


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 9 2009, 05:48 PM~13531847
> *:0
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers and Nuggets coming up.....Paybacks a Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 9 2009, 06:15 PM~13531488
> *cars will be able to cruise inside the fair grounds
> *


so it's like certain cars can cruise through there or people in general just cruising??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High Roller_@Apr 9 2009, 03:52 PM~13530730
> *Sup fool's? Adam you good bROther?
> *


YA- for today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High Roller+Apr 9 2009, 04:58 PM~13530779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 9 2009, 06:13 PM~13531457
> *were stiill  good  we should have the web site up and running soon you can download the car apps or vendor apps at www.odbentertainment.com  also you can go  to lowridermagazine.com it will be advetised in the magazine next month
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 9 2009, 06:15 PM~13531488
> *cars will be able to cruise inside the fair grounds
> *


Can they hop in there??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bottom of the page


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO OFF 2 ESPONALA


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 07:57 PM~13533020
> *Can they hop in there???  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOT UP YUR SLEVEE :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:angry: have fun fucker....don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 10 2009, 06:30 AM~13536852
> *:angry: have fun fucker....don't do anything I wouldn't do
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2009, 06:41 PM~13532326
> *so it's like certain cars can cruise through there or people in general just cruising??
> *


 just the cars that entered the show if not on full display and after being judged


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 10 2009, 06:47 AM~13536937
> *just the cars that entered the show if not on full display and after being judged
> *


 :thumbsup: COO HOMIE


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 9 2009, 05:16 PM~13530923
> *:wave:
> *





whats up izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 10 2009, 09:00 AM~13537510
> *whats up izzy
> *


What up Homie!!!! Wuz good wit ya??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 08:57 PM~13533020
> *Can they hop in there???  :biggrin:
> *



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 10 2009, 07:23 AM~13536826
> *WHAT YOU GOT UP YUR SLEVEE  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Whutz Up Homie!!! Jus tryin' to get shit crackin', U know???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

WHat up CO


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2009, 07:57 PM~13533020
> *Can they hop in there???  :biggrin:
> *


THERE IS GOING TO BE HOP AN DANCE CONTEST


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> so it's like certain cars can cruise through there or people in general just cruising??
> just the cars that enter the show


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 10 2009, 06:22 AM~13536813
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO OFF 2 ESPONALA
> *


have a safe trip homie and everyone else thats going be safe out there


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 5 2009, 01:29 AM~13486228
> *Whats Good Homies... :wave:
> Thought Ide Jump In Here And Give Yall Boys A Shout... Oh Yea, Have Yall CO Boys Had A Chance To Check Out The Raffle Im Holding In The Classifides?
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 10 2009, 06:26 PM~13542228
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hows this goin homie-- peeps startin to pic squares up finaly


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2009, 08:36 PM~13543212
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


what up bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

everyone has been pretty quiet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss

Damn homie- I saw your 65 in the shop today-- the transport company fucced that shit up huh.. I didnt realize it was yours at first cause I jus saw the tailights sticcin out of the booth a little bit and said to Tomas- DAMN- yall already got my Cuzo's 65 in paint--I was all shocced. then he told me- it was yours. My Cuzo has them buildin his 65 SS rag- his 65 SS396 (my old one) and his 66 SS . It seems like Ive pacced thier shop with a grip of 65 and 66s in the past few months- Now you jus need to get the insurance company to get shit goin and stop fuccin aROund. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13546526
:0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ROY HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET HOME , NICE KICKIN IT WITH YOU GUYS , I HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 11 2009, 02:30 AM~13544764
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


Ya, I have tried to tell them to get there shit together and they hung up on me. I would like to just go down there with a assult rifle and kill everyone. The god damn insurance companys are the biggest scam artist out there.

Shit, they give beto the run around just as much as me, they called him on wednsday and said give them a couple more days. They don't even return my phone calls or e-mails. I am just saving up for the $500 retainer for the lawyer. But it is so fuckin annoying. But, i am at there mercy till i get that lawyer.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 01:27 PM~13546909
> *The biggest broncos fan right here
> *




:0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 01:27 PM~13546909
> *The biggest broncos fan right here
> *



You must have lost a bet...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone know what I can use on my 24s to get them clean again?? They got fucked by the last snow storm...got stains and shit.












What should I use??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13548542
> *Anyone know what I can use on my 24s to get them clean again?? They got fucked by the last snow storm...got stains and shit.
> 
> 
> ...


A set of 26s-- maybe even these 30s-- whats up :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 12:27 PM~13546909
> *I always knew you were :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13548542
> *Anyone know what I can use on my 24s to get them clean again?? They got fucked by the last snow storm...got stains and shit.
> 
> 
> ...


*I have the same pROblem with my wheels :angry: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 11 2009, 07:58 PM~13549074
> *A set of 26s-- maybe even these 30s-- whats up :biggrin:
> *



hahaha....no


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 11 2009, 08:02 PM~13549114
> *I have the same pROblem with my wheels :angry:
> *



Its sucks...they look like shit right now. This guy at the car wash threw some Mothers Chrome Polish on a section of the rim and it helped...but the stains were still there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 08:10 PM~13549171
> *Its sucks...they look like shit right now. This guy at the car wash threw some Mothers Chrome Polish on a section of the rim and it helped...but the stains were still there.
> *


maybe steel wool????


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 08:21 PM~13549258
> *maybe steel wool????
> *



Are you serious? If so, you try it first and let know if it works


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 10 2009, 12:48 PM~13539739
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE HOP AN DANCE CONTEST
> *


ORALE SHOULD GET MY DANCING SHOES OUT THE CLOSET :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK SUCKS WHATS GOING ON WITH YOUR RIDE HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13549433
> *Are you serious? If so, you try it first and let know if it works
> *


Hell yeah I'm serious it won't ruin the chrome if you have a old piece of chrome in the garage try it out.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

000 STEEL WOOL WITH SOME WINDEX  ITS THE FINEST STEEL WOOL THEY MAKE, WONT SCRATCH.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13549489
> *ORALE SHOULD GET MY DANCING SHOES OUT THE CLOSET :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 08:59 PM~13549568
> *000 STEEL WOOL WITH SOME WINDEX  ITS THE FINEST STEEL WOOL THEY MAKE, WONT SCRATCH.
> *


Thanks Cip he acted like we were in offtopic and I was telling him to do something stupid


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13549581
> *Thanks Cip he acted like we were in offtopic and I was telling him to do something stupid
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Gotta do it all the time at the shop! It cleans windows good too!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13549570
> *I wanna see that :biggrin:
> *


  I'LL GET DOWN LKE JAMES BROWN! ESE ON THE GOOD FOOT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:02 PM~13549599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Gotta do it all the time at the shop! It cleans windows good too!
> *


I tried it on some of my 59 chrome that was all hazed up and worked like a charm. I also had a bumper on my elco that had a little spot that had about a nickle size aluminum spot so I took the steel wool to it then I used a polish wheel with some compound and it came out real nice


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13549581
> *Thanks Cip he acted like we were in offtopic and I was telling him to do something stupid
> *



Hahaha...most steel wool i've used would fuck chrome up. What kind should I get?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:06 PM~13549626
> *Hahaha...most steel wool i've used would fuck chrome up.  What kind should I get?
> *


He just said the 000


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN CIP


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Never mind...just noticed the Triple Zero...where can I get it?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

000 (Triple 0) it also says very fine on the bag.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 11 2009, 09:07 PM~13549632
> *WUS CRACKIN CIP
> *


What up Wrinkles!!! Just chillin here at home!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:07 PM~13549638
> *Never mind...just noticed the Triple Zero...where can I get it?
> *


WalMart or AutoParts stores


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:09 PM~13549659
> *WalMart or AutoParts stores
> *



Fa sho...thanks guys. I'll get some tomorrow and try it out


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:10 PM~13549669
> *Fa sho...thanks guys. I'll get some tomorrow and try it out
> *


Hey you should get some tomorrow and try it out! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:10 PM~13549669
> *Fa sho...thanks guys. I'll get some tomorrow and try it out
> *


if you want to be safe try it on a small undisclosed are so it's not noticable but it won't fuck it up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13549680
> *if you want to be safe try it on a small undisclosed are so it's not noticable but it won't fuck it up
> *


No need to get all technical and shit!
:roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13549674
> *Hey you should get some tomorrow and try it out! :biggrin:
> *



BRILLIANT!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13549680
> *if you want to be safe try it on a small undisclosed are so it's not noticable but it won't fuck it up
> *


Yea...just gonna try a small spot. Just don't want to get those fine scratches ya know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 PM~13549688
> *No need to get all technical and shit!
> :roflmao:
> *


Hey I got my diploma :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2009, 06:11 PM~13548396
> *:0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 09:18 PM~13549732
> *:twak:
> *



So what bet did you lose?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 11 2009, 08:01 PM~13549105
> *DONT USE MY PHONE AGAIN.....</span></span>
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WHAT TIME DID YOU GUYS GET HOME AT...... *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:17 PM~13549729
> *Hey I got my diploma :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Me too!!! Circa 97 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719.....


THANKS FOR COMING DOWN........*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:20 PM~13549760
> *:biggrin: Me too!!! Circa 97  :biggrin:
> *


No need to get all technical and shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 11 2009, 09:20 PM~13549760
> *:biggrin: Me too!!! Circa 97  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:20 PM~13549753
> *So what bet did you lose?
> *


I LET SEAN GO ON LAY IT LOW ON MY PHONE...... :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13549786
> *I LET SEAN GO ON LAY IT LOW ON MY PHONE...... :angry:
> *



OH...BWAHAHAHA.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 09:23 PM~13549773
> *<span style='color:red'>ROTHA IT WAS FUN GETTIN OUT OF TOWN FOR THE NIGHT*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2009, 09:46 PM~13549938
> *NO PROBLEM BROTHA IT WAS FUN GETTIN OUT OF TOWN FOR THE NIGHT
> *


Was it a show or something?? Any pics?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 09:49 PM~13549962
> *Was it a show or something?? Any pics?
> *



YEA ILL POST SUM IN A BIT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2009, 09:51 PM~13549988
> *YEA ILL POST SUM IN A BIT
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought your ride wasn't plaquable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 10:17 PM~13550186
> *I thought your ride wasn't plaquable
> 
> 
> ...


It's not,you see how it aint screwed in. Just had the plaque to represent  
what up Larry :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 07:05 PM~13549144
> *hahaha....no
> *


the best stuff is called *NEVERDULL*--- its in a little metal can-- Rub it on with the cotton stuff in the can -- let it haze up-- then buff it off with a terry cloth-- WORKS GREAT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2009, 11:17 PM~13550186
> *I thought your ride wasn't plaquable
> 
> 
> ...


I love a person with a answer to everything. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 11 2009, 09:50 PM~13549493
> *WUS SUP CHUCK SUCKS WHATS GOING ON WITH YOUR RIDE HOMIE
> *


Shit, I know seems like i am never going to get this thing fixed. :0 . But, I promise that it will be finished by the time you retire. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 11 2009, 10:25 PM~13550253
> *the best stuff is called NEVERDULL---  its in a little metal can-- Rub it on with the cotton stuff in the can -- let it haze up-- then buff it off with a terry cloth-- WORKS GREAT
> *



I'll look for it in the store tomorrow...



So you still on curfew??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 11 2009, 10:24 PM~13550243
> *It's not,you see how it aint screwed in. Just had the plaque to represent
> what up Larry :wave:
> *


Not much doggie another day you knowwwwww


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 11 2009, 09:43 PM~13550425
> *I'll look for it in the store tomorrow...
> So you still on curfew??
> *



Its the best. and unless Im in Pueblo-- I still have a curfew-- thast about the only thing that was cool in court- the 90yr old judge was about as cool as I could have hoped for.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id post a couple quic pix of a 53 Chevy truc dash Im puttin in 93 Chevy- heres the start of it. Jus started it today-- gonna go finish it up next weekend


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

moring co and happy easter to everyones family :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

happy easter to everyones family :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 12 2009, 08:35 AM~13552390
> *happy easter to everyones family  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and whutz up everyone!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Happy Easter Peeps..


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

THANK YOU COLORADO FO COMING OUT AND KICK IT WHIT US IN ESPANOLA IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND HOP NOTHING BUT* GOOODTIMES *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Apr 12 2009, 01:13 PM~13554103
> *THANK YOU COLORADO FO COMING OUT AND KICK IT WHIT US IN ESPANOLA IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND HOP NOTHING BUT GOOODTIMES
> *


Our pleasure dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also GOOD seeing Sean and Chuck out there in Espa :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 12 2009, 01:52 PM~13554347
> *Also GOOD seeing Sean and Chuck out there in Espa :thumbsup:
> *



where did you guys go after the hop


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER !!!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 12 2009, 02:21 PM~13554507
> *EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER !!!!!!
> *



what up bROtha


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2009, 09:46 PM~13549938
> *NO PROBLEM BROTHA IT WAS FUN GETTIN OUT OF TOWN FOR THE NIGHT
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 12 2009, 02:22 PM~13554511
> *what up bROtha
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND YOU.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 12 2009, 02:30 PM~13554562
> *JUST CHILLIN AND YOU.....
> *


same just watchin the snow :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE

*ROLLERZ ONLY IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 08:20 PM~13549757
> *:twak:  DONT USE MY PHONE AGAIN.....</span>
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WHAT TIME DID YOU GUYS GET HOME AT......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 08:23 PM~13549773
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719.....
> THANKS FOR COMING DOWN........
> *


*It was good to kick it with the familia again. See you in June Carnal!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 12 2009, 12:52 PM~13554347
> *Also GOOD seeing Sean and Chuck out there in Espa :thumbsup:
> *


*You too sweetheart  Why didn't you cruise your ride after the hop? The ave was bumpin  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 02:46 PM~13554634
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 12 2009, 02:50 PM~13554650
> *It was good to kick it with the familia again. See you in June Carnal!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 12 2009, 02:45 PM~13554624
> *same just watchin the snow :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS, THE WEATHER SUCK DOWN HERE TOO.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 12 2009, 02:18 PM~13554485
> *where did you guys go after the hop
> *


We went to Burque to party down there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 12 2009, 02:51 PM~13554658
> *You too sweetheart  Why didn't you cruise your ride after the hop? The ave was bumpin
> *


we went to Burque to party with the Fam Bam


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz up Colorado!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Wheres lifted 84 (chris) heres a good smiley for you to use in offtopic on some of them dumbfucs









:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning CO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 13 2009, 07:11 AM~13559409
> *Good Morning CO!
> *



whats up city wide


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

GOOD MORNING CO!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 13 2009, 07:11 AM~13559409
> *Good Morning CO!
> *



What up Homie??


Wuz good CO!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 AM~13558936
> *Wheres lifted 84 (chris) heres a good smiley for you to use in offtopic on some of them dumbfucs
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Adam I'll have to save that smiley to my computer after work


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn this topic is just full of "whats ups"


Anyone snap any pics at Espanola??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ttt colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13561842
> *Damn this topic is just full of "whats ups"
> Anyone snap any pics at Espanola??
> *


There are some in the NM topic


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 12 2009, 01:51 PM~13554658
> *You too sweetheart  Why didn't you cruise your ride after the hop? The ave was bumpin
> *


*PINCHE LOVE BIRDS HOMIE......* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13563770
> *There are some in the NM topic
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 13 2009, 04:33 PM~13563804
> *PINCHE LOVE BIRDS HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*PAGE 2?!?! WTF?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63+Apr 13 2009, 03:33 PM~13563804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

2 Members: High Roller, *AllHustle NoLove*
Wassup bROther?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 13 2009, 08:35 PM~13566133
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13561842
> *Damn this topic is just full of "whats ups"
> Anyone snap any pics at Espanola??
> *





> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13563770
> *There are some in the NM topic
> *


I had to go there to see them the Colorado homies is slippin


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 13 2009, 07:35 PM~13566133
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


*NO TE ME NOJES SEAN DOGGY........*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:09 PM~13568284
> *I had to go there to see them the Colorado homies is slippin
> *


 :yessad: but I won't say no names of who I heard was there :scrutinize:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2009, 11:09 PM~13568284
> *I had to go there to see them the Colorado homies is slippin
> *



They don't own cameras


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Homies!!! Get this topic poppin' off again!!! Were ALL slippin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 14 2009, 12:20 AM~13569174
> *They don't own cameras
> *


Shit I know peeps like Roy can't go anywhere without his cam he's always taking pics I see a lot of ROLLERZ pics as well.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2009, 09:48 AM~13571370
> *Shit I know peeps like Roy can't go anywhere without his cam he's always taking pics I see a lot of ROLLERZ pics as well.
> *


I took a few but not many and they came out like shit,with all the cameras flashing around I figured there would be more than enough.....So I just enjoyed my time since we arrived so late


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Some pics from the New Mexico Thread*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 10:53 AM~13571407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Me Likes.. where is he from?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 09:56 AM~13571445
> *Me Likes.. where is he from?
> *


NM Good Times President (Full chrome undies)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

And how far is he from Colo Sprigs? =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 10:51 AM~13571982
> *And how far is he from Colo Sprigs? =D
> *


about 6 hours
he'll be in Denver for the show though and will travel if needed


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Very Cool..

Can you get me a photo of his trunk and motor?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 11:00 AM~13572070
> *Very Cool..
> 
> Can you get me a photo of his trunk and motor?
> *


I'll try


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

try?

Is he a friend?

Thought you were cool with him.. =/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 11:09 AM~13572164
> *try?
> 
> Is he a friend?
> ...


  
I'll have him hit you up,yeah we are cool same Family


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahh ok..

Just checking..

that will be good.. he can crash at your pad.. the night before the shoot


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


Rudy.. enjoy!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

"Legacy"
Pueblo, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 14 2009, 01:16 PM~13573476
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*x76*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Time to get busy* :yessad:
































:yessad:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 10:55 AM~13572016
> *about 6 hours
> he'll be in Denver for the show though and will travel if needed
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seasons almost here fellas :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 04:34 PM~13575627
> *Seasons almost here fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 05:27 PM~13576302
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 01:36 PM~13574270
> *Time to get busy :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That looks chingon! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP ADAM?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13575373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Jerry wildin'!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13579545
> *WHATS UP ADAM?
> *


I wasnt on-- jus forgot to leave the room :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 10:55 AM~13572016
> *about 6 hours
> he'll be in Denver for the show though and will travel if needed
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 11:17 AM~13572253
> *Ahh ok..
> 
> Just checking..
> ...


SURE CAN , ILL BE GLAD TO KEEP ROY UP ALL NIGHT :cheesy: ILL POST PICS OF TRUNK AND UNDER HOOD TMR


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 02:36 PM~13574270
> *Time to get busy :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13575373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 I seen that video again when I was tring to catch up  poor Jerry  :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co :wave: roy car going to look good when its done chrome looks good


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Apr 15 2009, 12:01 AM~13581062
> *SURE CAN , ILL BE GLAD TO KEEP ROY UP ALL NIGHT  :cheesy: ILL POST PICS OF TRUNK AND UNDER HOOD TMR
> *


SO IT WAS ROY'S FAULT :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

impala63 good moring cuz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 15 2009, 05:16 AM~13581348
> *SO IT WAS ROY'S FAULT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul,my bad dog I was cleaning my carpet
What up Big Fes and all the rest of SO CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

To the damn Top


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 10:43 AM~13582951
> *What up Paul,my bad dog I was cleaning my carpet
> What up Big Fes and all the rest of SO CO
> *


and some parts of NO CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 10:43 AM~13582951
> *What up Paul,my bad dog I was cleaning my carpet
> What up Big Fes and all the rest of SO CO
> *


Whutz Good Bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2009, 02:29 PM~13585000
> *Whutz Good Bro!!!
> *


nada just taking care of my sick son,what you up to?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 05:27 PM~13576302
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Puro Wrinkles


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 02:11 PM~13584808
> *and some parts of NO CO
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 02:35 PM~13585073
> *nada just taking care of my sick son,what you up to?
> *


Takin' care of both my sick daughters!!! Waiting on Chapo so we can get done wit' our shit too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*TO*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*THE*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*MUFUGGIN'*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*TOP*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

$600 come get em


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 01:11 PM~13584808
> *and some parts of NO CO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587732
> *$600 come get em
> 
> 
> ...


lets talk Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 15 2009, 08:55 PM~13588983
> *lets talk Roy :biggrin:
> *


call me  
here's the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470669


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Chuc-- this is what the other night was all about-- OH yea-- you to Sean :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 15 2009, 09:00 PM~13589067
> *Hey Chuc-- this is what the other night was all about-- OH yea-- you to Sean :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 08:02 PM~13589097
> *:barf:
> *


If its straight- Im thinkin the same thing-- I use to drink it with coke or DR.Pepper-- but the other night I didnt have either-- and My Apple soda set it off :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 15 2009, 09:07 PM~13589189
> *If its straight- Im thinkin the same thing--  I use to drink it with coke or DR.Pepper-- but the other night I didnt have either-- and My Apple soda set it off :biggrin:
> *


wow that's some hardcore shit :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13589331
> *wow that's some hardcore shit :0
> *


Im jus not much of a beer drinker-- Wild Turk is my thing. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587732
> *$600 come get em
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a good deal homie I would be all up on them fuckrs if I wasn't tring to get my license right now because I have adapters (sp) and knock off for them that are off of Daytons


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13589496
> *Im jus not much of a beer drinker-- Wild Turk is my thing. :biggrin:
> *


Nothing but beer for me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring colorado :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587732
> *$600 come get em
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DO LAYAWAY PLANS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 15 2009, 10:06 PM~13590210
> *damn thats a good deal homie I would be all up on them fuckrs if I wasn't tring to get my license right now because I have adapters (sp) and knock off for them that are off of Daytons
> *


Thanks Chris,yeah it's a deal for someone looking for rims....Why pay the same amount for Chinas huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 AM~13592343
> *YOU DO LAYAWAY PLANS :biggrin:
> *


Sure give me $599 through paypal and $1 when you pick them up


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 01:36 PM~13574270
> *Time to get busy :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good peeps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sup Fes...how bout them Nugs!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 11:13 AM~13594167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Six!!! #2 seed and we got the Hornets!!! Dangerous but we can take them!!! Any info on tickets let me know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587732
> *$600 come get em
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 14 2009, 01:36 PM~13574270
> *Time to get busy :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOU GONNA PUT THE CHROME ON IF YOU NEED HELP LET ME KNOW I'AM OFF TILL WESNDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 01:27 PM~13595245
> *WHEN YOU GONNA PUT THE CHROME ON IF YOU NEED HELP LET ME KNOW I'AM OFF TILL WESNDAY
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2009, 11:16 AM~13594191
> *Sup Six!!! #2 seed and we got the Hornets!!! Dangerous but we can take them!!! Any info on tickets let me know!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I promised my little brother I'll take him to a playoff game...probably gonna end up in the nose bleeds but o'well.

I've been looking on craigslist, there is alot of them out there from $25 nose bleed to $600 courtside.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP SIKSIX WATCHING THE THE ROCKIES PLAY AGAINST THE CUBS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma put it on after this storm blows over


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 12:28 PM~13595262
> *Imma put it on after this storm blows over
> *


AIGHT LET ME KNOW DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 01:30 PM~13595277
> *AIGHT LET ME KNOW DOGG
> *


will do .....oh I'll get you your total today...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 01:28 PM~13595258
> *WUS SUP SIKSIX WATCHING THE THE ROCKIES PLAY AGAINST THE CUBS
> *



 


They in Chicago??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 12:39 PM~13595359
> *
> They in Chicago??
> *


YEA THE ROCKIES ARE WINNING RIGHT NOW 4-1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dodgers and Rockies this weekend Friday Saturday and sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 01:28 PM~13595256
> *I promised my little brother I'll take him to a playoff game...probably gonna end up in the nose bleeds but o'well.
> 
> I've been looking on craigslist, there is alot of them out there from $25 nose bleed to $600 courtside.
> *


Me and my homeboy told each other b4 the season even started that if the Nuggets and Hornets played in the playoffs (he loves the Hornets from when they were in Charlotte) We would go to a game... and look now!!! :biggrin: Im'ma be talking shit the whole time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 12:50 PM~13595442
> *Dodgers and Rockies this weekend Friday Saturday and sunday
> *


YEA THEY PLAY IN LA I THINK AT THE END OF THIS MONTH DODGERS COME TO COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 01:50 PM~13595442
> *Dodgers and Rockies this weekend Friday Saturday and sunday
> *


Manny gonna clown on the Rockies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN UP IN THIS MUTHA FUCKA RIGHT CHEER....WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS PUTTING IN WORK IN THE ROCKIES......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I can never get into baseball until the post-season....boring shit.....well unless they(Dodgers) are playing a hometeam of course :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sunday ....Lakers and Jazz :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

First Skysox Firework Friday May 15th :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 12:58 PM~13595523
> *I can never get into baseball until the post-season....boring shit.....well unless they(Dodgers) are playing a hometeam of course  :yes:
> *


SHIT I JUST GO TO GET ALL FUCKED UP


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 01:01 PM~13595567
> *First Skysox Firework Friday May 15th :thumbsup:
> *


COO WE CAN WATCH IT FROM YOUR PAD :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 02:01 PM~13595571
> *SHIT I JUST GO TO GET ALL FUCKED UP
> *


It's different when you are actually there though ....kinda like going to a pre-season NFL game


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 16 2009, 12:55 PM~13595494
> *WHATS CRACKEN UP IN THIS MUTHA FUCKA RIGHT CHEER....WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS PUTTING IN WORK IN THE ROCKIES...... :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP CHUCKIE LIKING THAT WAGON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 02:02 PM~13595588
> *COO WE CAN WATCH IT FROM YOUR PAD :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2009, 12:55 PM~13595490
> *Manny gonna clown on the Rockies!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 01:03 PM~13595603
> *WUS SUP CHUCKIE LIKING THAT WAGON
> *


*SIMON ..IM LOVEN THAT BITCH!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 16 2009, 02:04 PM~13595617
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey did the nuggets win or lose i watched the game all the way to where it was like nuggets were losing like 50 something to 69 and then my dad changed the channel i was like eww after that i didtn change back i guess i forgot but did they win or lose


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 01:58 PM~13595523
> *I can never get into baseball until the post-season....boring shit.....*



I hear that...and I only watched the post season when the Rockies went on that tear a few years ago (or last year??).

Usually I watch a baseball game when I want to take a nap.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@Apr 16 2009, 02:53 PM~13596156
> *hey did the nuggets win or lose i watched the game all the way to where it was like nuggets were losing like 50 something to 69 and then my dad changed the channel i was like eww after that i didtn change back i guess i forgot but did they win or lose
> *



They lost...but it didn't matter. Since Dallas had beaten Houston in the early game on TNT, it locked us in the #2 spot in the West.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2009, 01:54 PM~13595472
> *Me and my homeboy told each other b4 the season even started that if the Nuggets and Hornets played in the playoffs (he loves the Hornets from when they were in Charlotte) We would go to a game... and look now!!!  :biggrin:  Im'ma be talking shit the whole time!!!  :biggrin:
> *



*NUGGETS IN 5*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 01:59 PM~13595545
> *Sunday ....Lakers and Jazz :cheesy:
> *



Thats gonna be a tougher matchup than most Faker fans are thinking it will be. The Jazz have a solid team, they just suck ass on the road. It might even take the Fakers the full 7 to get out of the first round


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:48 PM~13596814
> *Thats gonna be a tougher matchup than most Faker fans are thinking it will be.  The Jazz have a solid team, they just suck ass on the road.  It might even take the Fakers the full 7 to get out of the first round
> *


Just keep dissing the Lakers ,you'll be eating your words if the sorry ass Nuggets can get out of the first round and are able to come before true greatness


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:45 PM~13596786
> *They lost...but it didn't matter. Since Dallas had beaten Houston in the early game on TNT, it locked us in the #2 spot in the West.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 04:49 PM~13597550
> *Just keep dissing the Lakers *



Don't worry, I will...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 04:06 PM~13597012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is this all about :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13597708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 05:53 PM~13598288
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2009, 05:48 PM~13598238
> *wtf is this all about :roflmao:
> *



Saw it in Random Pic Post...thought it was funny.

E-40 gettin Hyphy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 05:55 PM~13598307
> *Saw it in Random Pic Post...thought it was funny.
> 
> E-40 gettin Hyphy
> *


Damn I can't stop laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2009, 05:54 PM~13598300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CROWN N DIET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 05:56 PM~13598322
> *CROWN N DIET
> *


Nope straight Kool aid


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2009, 05:56 PM~13598328
> *Nope straight Kool aid
> *



Funny thing is when I was younger we had plastic cups just like that in different colors that I used drink my Kool-Aid in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 06:02 PM~13598383
> *Funny thing is when I was younger we had plastic cups just like that in different colors that I used drink my Kool-Aid in
> *


yeah we had a few also I have one here at work matter of fact


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13598408
> *yeah we had a few also I have one here at work matter of fact
> *



I have some that are the same style but glass...moved up in tha world


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 02:48 PM~13596814
> *Thats gonna be a tougher matchup than most Faker fans are thinking it will be.  The Jazz have a solid team, they just suck ass on the road.  It might even take the Fakers the full 7 to get out of the first round
> *



:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 06:06 PM~13598426
> *I have some that are the same style but glass...moved up in tha world
> *


I have some glass at home but I'm at work and keep a plastic cup in my locker


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 16 2009, 03:49 PM~13597550
> *Just keep dissing the Lakers ,you'll be eating your words if the sorry ass Nuggets can get out of the first round and are able to come before true greatness
> *



I remember when you were tryin to say The lakers would SWEEP the Nuggets if they played each other- then changed it up when I tossed a bet out there for ya  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13598383
> *Funny thing is when I was younger we had plastic cups just like that in different colors that I used drink my Kool-Aid in
> *



Be careful- Sean is gonna be callin you a ***** for drinkin Kool aid like he does me :angry: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mmmmm Kool Aid ::drools::


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 02:45 PM~13596786
> *They lost...but it didn't matter. Since Dallas had beaten Houston in the early game on TNT, it locked us in the #2 spot in the West.
> *


allright cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13596798
> *NUGGETS IN 5
> *


They should win this series for sure!!! Hope they don't fuck it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:48 PM~13596814
> *Thats gonna be a tougher matchup than most Faker fans are thinking it will be.  The Jazz have a solid team, they just suck ass on the road.  It might even take the Fakers the full 7 to get out of the first round
> *


That would be some funny ass shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Yo Colorado RIDERZ, I have a 95 Fleetwood for sale.. 13k OBO, or maybe a trade. Hit me up with what you got

(505) 903-3377 Ken


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

JUs thought Id toss thes pics up since I got nothin else to do before I ope The Turkey up :biggrin: 

Heres the Dash Swap Im doin- Its 53 Chevy Dash in A 93 Chevy Fullsize.

Heres it is to start- like I showed the other day









Heres the 53 Dash









Here it is when I first got it in place before stretchin it









Here it is cut and starting the stretch









Heres the stretch section started









Heres the top section in place and gettin taken care of









Heres todays pROgress- I got the side plates fabbed up and molded in.








Still some work left- but I figured Id share these pics since its all shitty weather right now and not muc else to do. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 08:44 PM~13600782
> *JUs thought Id toss thes pics up since I got nothin else to do before I ope The Turkey up :biggrin:
> 
> Heres the Dash Swap Im doin-  Its  53 Chevy  Dash in A 93 Chevy Fullsize.
> ...


Looks Real good , we are gonna be doing some kind of metal dash in a 2000 s10 pretty soon just need to find the time


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2009, 08:53 PM~13600932
> *Looks Real good , we are gonna be doing some kind of metal dash in a 2000 s10 pretty soon just need to find the time
> *


Thanks homie- I cant wait to get it finished. And I havent really had the time to do this either- it jus turns out the weather has been shitty the pas few days so I cant be workin on the pROject I have in my driveway. The weather is suppose to be shitty for a couple more days- SO Ill get this finished up- then bac to my driveway I go :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 09:56 PM~13600979
> *Thanks homie- I cant wait to get it finished. And I havent really had the time to do this either- it jus turns out the weather has been shitty the pas few days so I cant be workin on the pROject I have in my driveway. The weather is suppose to be shitty for a couple more days- SO Ill get this finished up- then bac to my driveway I go :biggrin:
> *


keep posting progress pics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13601753
> *keep posting progress pics
> *


I will. The truc still has alot to get done-- but atleast my dash for it will be finished soon.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUCKIN SNOW CAN'T GET ONE DECENT WEEKEND TO BBQ :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! weather sucks again but fuck it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 AM~13604284
> *Whutz Good CO!!! weather sucks again but fuck it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah But I got 2 Tatts to do today ....wooohooo....I get to buy my paint :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 09:30 AM~13604764
> *Yeah But I got 2 Tatts to do today ....wooohooo....I get to buy my paint :happysad:
> *


Thutz whut im talking about!!! Whut color??? The same or are you switching it up? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 09:35 AM~13604797
> *Thutz whut im talking about!!! Whut color??? The same or are you switching it up?  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just fixing the few flaws this year dog,same color not doing the whole car
Next year hopefully if I get a job or this year if I get a job........whenever I get a job I'm greenlighted for full paint so......hopefully something happens soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey 16,001 :0 
your ride gonna be ready in 2 weeks Fes?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 09:41 AM~13604848
> *I'm just fixing the few flaws this year dog,same color not doing the whole car
> Next year hopefully if I get a job or this year if I get a job........whenever I get a job I'm greenlighted for full paint so......hopefully something happens soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 09:47 AM~13604886
> *Hey 16,001  :0
> your ride gonna be ready in 2 weeks Fes?
> *


It won't be painted by cinco... I already know that, but im gettin' real close now!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 09:54 AM~13604946
> *It won't be painted by cinco... I already know that, but im gettin' real close now!!!
> *


That's cool I seen you and your ride yesterday as I passed by......nice firewall


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 09:59 AM~13604989
> *That's cool I seen you and your ride yesterday as I passed by......nice firewall
> *


Thanks... Itz not done yet, it needs a lil' smoothing!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 10:03 AM~13605021
> *Thanks... Itz not done yet, it needs a lil' smoothing!!!
> *


i honked you was probably like who da fuck is that :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 10:08 AM~13605054
> *i honked you was probably like who da fuck is that :biggrin:
> *


I was at 1st... but I realized it was you after you had already went by!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 16 2009, 08:44 PM~13600782
> *JUs thought Id toss thes pics up since I got nothin else to do before I ope The Turkey up :biggrin:
> 
> Heres the Dash Swap Im doin-  Its  53 Chevy  Dash in A 93 Chevy Fullsize.
> ...


*THAT LOOKS LIKE SOME CLEAN WOWRK SWIPH...MUCH PROPS WHEN THERE DEW HOMIE.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 AM~13604284
> *Whutz Good CO!!! weather sucks again but fuck it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if your car was finished you wouldn't be saying that :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13605425
> *if your car was finished you wouldn't be saying that :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13605425
> *if your car was finished you wouldn't be saying that :cheesy:
> *


True!!! :cheesy: Can't front about that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2009, 11:07 AM~13605650
> *True!!!  :cheesy:  Can't front about that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So what day and whats happening this CINCO in PUEBLO and SPRINGS????????????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2009, 09:15 AM~13605120
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE SOME CLEAN WOWRK SWIPH...MUCH PROPS WHEN THERE DEW HOMIE..... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Chuc-- I apreciate that


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 11:24 AM~13605827
> *So what day and whats happening this CINCO in PUEBLO and SPRINGS????????????????????
> *



i think pueblo and another bbq


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13605450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
This is one of my favorite 62s--- and Im lovin the new paint thats been added!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13606024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks! we had hail, rain, wind, thunder and snow this morning. and now the sun is back out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 11:56 AM~13606073
> *i think pueblo and another bbq
> *


You guys doing Pueblo this year?
Our show up here is on the 3rd :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 11:58 AM~13606093
> *damn that sucks! we had hail, rain, wind, thunder and snow this morning. and now WTF?  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 17 2009, 11:56 AM~13606077
> *:0
> This is one of my favorite 62s--- and Im lovin the new paint thats been added!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i believe an undercarriage has been added also,if not will be added shortly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckers raised the entry fee :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, slamD59
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 17 2009, 11:56 AM~13606077
> *:0
> This is one of my favorite 62s--- and Im lovin the new paint thats been added!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2... Thatz a sexy duece!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 11:56 AM~13606073
> *i think pueblo and another bbq
> *


What day?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 01:28 PM~13607443
> *What day?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 01:53 PM~13606620
> *Fuckers raised the entry fee :angry:
> *


That just means bigger trophys! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 03:34 PM~13607957
> *That just means bigger trophys! :biggrin:
> *


No room for those fawkers


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHATS UP EVERBODY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 02:28 PM~13607443
> *What day?
> *



idk it just depends on what everybody wants to do


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN JERRY & CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 12:01 PM~13606117
> *WTF?
> *




dont worry it came back :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 03:49 PM~13608054
> *WUS CRACKIN JERRY & CHUCK
> *



:h5:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 02:49 PM~13608056
> *dont worry it came back :angry:
> *


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHATS UP A WRINKLES WHAT U DOING HOMBOY.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13608062
> *:h5:
> *


HOW WAS THE RIDE BACK FROM NM FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 02:51 PM~13608068
> *WHATS UP A WRINKLES WHAT U DOING HOMBOY.
> *


DOING GOOD PERRO EXCEPT FOR THIS WEATHER


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WERE R THE PICS FROM THAT RUN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:51 PM~13608068
> *WHATS UP A WRINKLES WHAT U DOING HOMBOY.
> *


What up Mr 3AM Drunk Dialing Brother :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13608079
> *HOW WAS THE RIDE BACK FROM NM FOR YOU GUYS
> *




it was cool just a little rain and fog heavy in some spots, when did you guys come back


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

YEAH LOCO I KNOW.YOU AT WORK ESE.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13608093
> *WERE R THE PICS FROM THAT RUN.
> *


ON THE NM TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 03:53 PM~13608089
> *DOING GOOD PERRO EXCEPT FOR THIS WEATHER
> *


Damn it was sunny for a lil while now it's starting to snow again  
better get my Drank on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:54 PM~13608094
> *What up Mr 3AM Drunk Dialing Brother :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

SPENCA DOGG.ANOTHER 1 OF THEM 1 MAN PARTIES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13608096
> *it was cool just a little rain and fog heavy in some spots, when did you guys come back
> *


WE LEFT SATURDAY MORNING AND WE GOT RAIN AND SNOW :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13608105
> *Damn it was sunny for a lil while now it's starting to snow again
> better get my Drank on
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE DOING TATS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 03:56 PM~13608118
> *WE LEFT SATURDAY MORNING AND WE GOT RAIN AND SNOW :angry:
> *



at least it was nice when we got back :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:56 PM~13608115
> *SPENCA DOGG.ANOTHER 1 OF THEM 1 MAN PARTIES
> *


It's all GOOD fawker


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13608101
> *YEAH LOCO I KNOW.YOU AT WORK ESE.
> *


NAW I'AM AT THE PAD ON VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13608123
> *at least it was nice when we got back :biggrin:
> *


YEA FOR 3 DAYS THEN WE GOT THE SNOW :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

DAM YOUR ALWAYZ ON VK THATS Y I WANT IN ESE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 03:59 PM~13608134
> *YEA FOR 3 DAYS THEN WE GOT THE SNOW :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:00 PM~13608140
> *DAM YOUR ALWAYZ ON VK THATS Y I WANT IN ESE
> *


NAW IT'S CAUSE OF MY SURGERY MEMBER THEY TOOK 1 SCREW OUT GO BACK TO WORK ON WESNDAY


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

ODA LE THAT SHIT STILL HURT A


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13608166
> *ODA LE THAT SHIT STILL HURT A
> *


A LITTLE AFTER THEY OPEN ME BACK UP


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

THAT SUCKS HOMIE.U DRINKING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:06 PM~13608197
> *THAT SUCKS HOMIE.U DRINKING
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:06 PM~13608197
> *THAT SUCKS HOMIE.U DRINKING
> *


NAW NOT YET WAITING FOR THE DODGERS TO PLAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13608235
> *NAW NOT YET WAITING FOR THE DODGERS TO PLAY
> *


When and what channel fawker?
O'yeah they play the Rookies tonight :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:11 PM~13608243
> *When and what channel fawker?
> O'yeah they play the Rookies tonight :cheesy:
> *


CH.683 ON DIRECT TV AND THEY START AT 8


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

MAN HOMIE ITS ALL BOUT THE FKN ROCKIES ESE.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:16 PM~13608297
> *MAN HOMIE ITS ALL BOUT THE FKN ROCKIES ESE.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:16 PM~13608297
> *MAN HOMIE ITS ALL BOUT THE FKN ROCKIES ESE.
> *


fuckin Oye :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You know your an A's fan fawker :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY JERRY THOUGHT YOU HAD MORE POST THAN 12 WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHEN THE LAKERS PLAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tornado Warning hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:18 PM~13608319
> *WHEN THE LAKERS PLAY
> *


Sunday at the meeting


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:18 PM~13608316
> *fuckin Oye :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You know your an A's fan fawker :0
> *


HE'S ALSO A 49ER FAN TO


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

NO SHIT.THIS FKN WEATHER A. WE SHOULD B CRUZIN RIGHT NOW.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:18 PM~13608317
> *HEY JERRY THOUGHT YOU HAD MORE POST THAN 12 WHAT HAPPEN
> *


Everytime you bring up the Rockies in a GOOd manner you lose a post :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13608323
> *Tornado Warning hno:
> *


MAYBE WERE YOU LIVE


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL YEAH I KNOW .BUT 2NIGHT IM ROCKIES FAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13608345
> *MAYBE WERE YOU LIVE
> *


Yeah I guess it's better to have a tornado warning once a year than to have ghetto warning everyday :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:22 PM~13608353
> *LOL YEAH I KNOW .BUT 2NIGHT IM ROCKIES FAN
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13608353
> *LOL YEAH I KNOW .BUT 2NIGHT IM ROCKIES FAN
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A LOCO I DID BUT I 4GOT MY OLD PASSWORD HAD 2 START OVER ESE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13608353
> *LOL YEAH I KNOW .BUT 2NIGHT IM ROCKIES FAN
> *


You forgot your password estupit and had to make another account huh?? :cheesy:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A JUST KIDDING.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:24 PM~13608374
> *A LOCO I DID BUT I 4GOT MY OLD PASSWORD HAD 2 START OVER ESE.
> *


That's what happens when you get all pedo right after you call one of your homies at 3am :twak:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:24 PM~13608374
> *A LOCO I DID BUT I 4GOT MY OLD PASSWORD HAD 2 START OVER ESE.
> *


AND YOU WANNA DO WHAT I DO YOU GOT REMEMBER ALOT OF THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

ESTUPID.WHATS UP LARRY WHATS BEEN GOING ON HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:24 PM~13608374
> *A LOCO I DID BUT I 4GOT MY OLD PASSWORD HAD 2 START OVER ESE.
> *


you could of just hit the forgot password button and it would of sent it to your email or did you forget that too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:26 PM~13608393
> *AND YOU WANNA DO WHAT I DO YOU GOT REMEMBER ALOT OF THINGS  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you do
























like














LEFT RIGHT LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:27 PM~13608397
> *ESTUPID.WHATS UP LARRY WHATS BEEN GOING ON HOMIE
> *


Nada homie just working thinking if I'm gonna go to san bern I better make arrangements now


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

I TRIED THAT FUCKER IT DID'NT WORK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:28 PM~13608409
> *I TRIED THAT FUCKER IT DID'NT WORK
> *


start out sober and then it would of worked :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:02 PM~13608157
> *NAW IT'S CAUSE OF MY SURGERY MEMBER THEY TOOK 1 SCREW OUT GO BACK TO WORK ON WESNDAY
> *


what are you a decepticon?


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL THATS FKED UP.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:29 PM~13608427
> *LOL THATS FKED UP.
> *


Real Talk :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:27 PM~13608406
> *Nada homie just working thinking if I'm gonna go to san bern I better make arrangements now
> *


YES YOU BETTER SO YOU CAN CHILL WITH THEM GOODTIMERS


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

TOO BORING ESE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13608437
> *YES YOU BETTER SO YOU CAN CHILL WITH THEM GOODTIMERS
> *


Is anybody from your chapter going?? without their ol lady though?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:29 PM~13608425
> *what are you a decepticon?
> *


NAW I'AM AN ARMY OF 1 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13608324
> *GTIMERS HAVE CARB & INTAKE FOR SALE:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13608443
> *TOO BORING ESE
> *


what is? Sober? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13608460
> *what is? Sober? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13608457
> *
> *


where you getting all this shit?? Your like them fools on the movies that have everything for sale hey you wanna buy a toothbrush only used twice :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

YEAH HOMIE,DONT U THINK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13608448
> *Is anybody from your chapter going?? without their ol lady though?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T KNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:32 PM~13608474
> *where you getting all this shit?? Your like them fools on the movies that have everything for sale hey you wanna buy a toothbrush only used twice :biggrin:
> *


That's the Founders in LA he put another intake and carb on his 61 rag and is selling this one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13608477
> *YEAH HOMIE,DONT U THINK
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU PERRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:32 PM~13608474
> *where you getting all this shit?? Your like them fools on the movies that have everything for sale hey you wanna buy a toothbrush only used twice :biggrin:
> *


I got a Chevy shift kit you want it? :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:34 PM~13608498
> *I got a Chevy shift kit you want it? :cheesy:
> *


WOULD IT FIT A LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2400 fellas*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:32 PM~13608477
> *YEAH HOMIE,DONT U THINK
> *


na all the time I don't want to be estupit every minute of the day


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13608505
> *2400 fellas
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:35 PM~13608502
> *WOULD IT FIT A LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


Hell no that's a Ford taint taster :twak: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:33 PM~13608480
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T KNOW
> *


it wouldn't matter Jerry and JR just wanting to hang in the parkinglot with dudes anyhow :0 :0 :cheesy: j/k


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

U ALWAYZ WERE BORING ESE.LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:37 PM~13608524
> *U ALWAYZ WERE BORING ESE.LOL
> *


Not me I spiced your life up :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:36 PM~13608514
> *Hell no that's a Ford taint taster :twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


COME ON ROY WE'LL MAKE IT FIT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13608523
> *it wouldn't matter Jerry and JR just wanting to hang in the parkinglot with dudes anyhow :0  :0  :cheesy: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

YEAH U DIDN'T SHUT UP THE WHOLE WAY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:39 PM~13608542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no for reeeels :rofl: I know your reading this Mr. Selfish


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHATS UP A ROY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13608552
> *YEAH U DIDN'T SHUT UP THE WHOLE WAY.
> *


I'm still talking


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:39 PM~13608538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT POST THE ONE IN BOWLING ALLY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

selfish?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 04:42 PM~13608566
> *selfish?
> *


Thats just Jerry when he gets beer he only thinks of himself he was liquored up at the show while I was dying of dehydration


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL YOU MY DOG.TELL YOUR BROS I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:42 PM~13608565
> *THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT POST THE ONE IN BOWLING ALLY
> *


everybody in offtopic that seen this vid could only say one thing Beer it's amazing :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:43 PM~13608575
> *Thats just Jerry when he gets beer he only thinks of himself he was liquored up at the show while I was dying of dehydration
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:44 PM~13608577
> *LOL YOU MY DOG.TELL YOUR BROS I SAID WHATS UP
> *


So any luck on a Yob?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 04:45 PM~13608586
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at one point I got so frustrated that I just grabbed his beer out of his hand and took the biggest drink I could before he took it away from me


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:43 PM~13608575
> *Thats just Jerry when he gets beer he only thinks of himself he was liquored up at the show while I was dying of dehydration
> *


HE DIDN'T OFFER YOU A DRINK OF HIS BEER ......... SOUNDS LIKE JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:46 PM~13608600
> *HE DIDN'T OFFER YOU A DRINK OF HIS BEER ......... SOUNDS LIKE JERRY :biggrin:
> *


please refer to above post :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you sure 8 on that game Wrinkles ..... 8 et or pacific?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:47 PM~13608604
> *you sure 8 on that game Wrinkles ..... 8 et or pacific?
> *


8 COLORADO SPRINGS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:46 PM~13608595
> *at one point I got so frustrated that I just grabbed his beer out of his hand and took the biggest drink I could before he took it away from me
> *


sounds like it was a GOOD TIME out there :yessad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:47 PM~13608603
> *please refer to above post :biggrin:
> *


10-4 ON THAT LARRY


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A HOMIE I GAVE U A DRINK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:47 PM~13608612
> *8 COLORADO SPRINGS TIME :biggrin:
> *


That's Mountain Time ........you can be a real Dunce sometimes :cheesy:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A ROY WHAT R THEY TALKING BOUT . THE BOWLING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:50 PM~13608638
> *A ROY WHAT R THEY TALKING BOUT . THE BOWLING
> *


The George Jefferson dance Oye :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:49 PM~13608630
> *That's Mountain Time ........you can be a real Dunce sometimes :cheesy:
> *


OH! I GET CONFUSED SOMETIMES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13608457
> *CARB AND INTAKE FOR SALE
> *


How much for the Carb and intake- you can keep the air filter-- if my rides gonna burn to the gROund-- its gonna be cause of whats in the trunk- not cause of whats on top of the motor :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

NAW.U GOT THAT SHIT ON VID 2 ESE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:49 PM~13608627
> *A HOMIE I GAVE U A DRINK
> *


it went like this though.....I rolled up looked at you like wtf where is my beer and in an unhappy voice here you can have a drink and this face while I took the drink  and some of this too :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:51 PM~13608650
> *OH! I GET CONFUSED SOMETIMES
> *


Just look West now and you'll see Mountains instead of the Beach


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 17 2009, 04:51 PM~13608657
> *How much for the Carb and intake- you can keep the air filter-- if my rides gonna burn to the gROund-- its gonna be cause of whats in the trunk- not cause of whats on top of the motor :biggrin:
> *


I think like 250 or 300


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:50 PM~13608638
> *A ROY WHAT R THEY TALKING BOUT . THE BOWLING
> *


Don't you remember Don you were like celeb in Phoenix they were asking okay now which one of you guys were dancing at the bowling alley in the video?? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13608662
> *NAW.U GOT THAT SHIT ON VID 2 ESE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: YOU LOOK LIKE JAMES BROWN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13608668
> *Just look West now and you'll see Mountains instead of the Beach
> *


I MISS THE BEACH :tears: :tears:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Shit, jerry was stealing wrinkles beer at the last meeting when he turned his head. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL POST THAT SHIT .I NEVER SEEN IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 PM~13608695
> *Shit, jerry was stealing wrinkles beer at the last meeting when he turned his head. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 03:54 PM~13608695
> *Shit, jerry was stealing wrinkles beer at the last meeting when he turned his head. :biggrin:
> *


THAT BASTARD KNEW HE WAS LIEING TO ME :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 04:56 PM~13608716
> *THAT BASTARD KNEW HE WAS LIEING TO ME :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MAN IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A FOOT IN THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF OVER HERE.  

MY WORK STILL WANT'S ME TO COME IN, FUCK. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13608725
> *MAN IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A FOOT IN THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF OVER HERE.
> 
> MY WORK STILL WANT'S ME TO COME IN, FUCK. :angry:
> *


You better start duct taping some tennis raquets to your work boots :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13608725
> *MAN IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A FOOT IN THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF OVER HERE.
> 
> MY WORK STILL WANT'S ME TO COME IN, FUCK. :angry:
> *


FUCK IS OVERTIME OR TIME IN A HALF


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13608725
> *MAN IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A FOOT IN THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF OVER HERE.
> 
> MY WORK STILL WANT'S ME TO COME IN, FUCK. :angry:
> *


that sux it's pretty decent over here just a little rain this morning but nothing else see what happens tonight though


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 03:58 PM~13608746
> *You better start duct taping some tennis raquets to your work boots  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 04:58 PM~13608746
> *You better start duct taping some tennis raquets to your work boots  :biggrin:
> *


says the guy looking out from the inside :biggrin: I'm at work now :0 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 05:58 PM~13608746
> *You better start duct taping some tennis raquets to your work boots  :biggrin:
> *


I SOLD MY TENNIS RACKETS TO THE GUYS AT THE COUNTRY CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

MAN I DID'NT STEAL NOBODYS BEER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 1-2' of Snow.....we might have to delay the meeting,or just get a bunch of tubes and slide to it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:04 PM~13608799
> *MAN I DID'NT STEAL NOBODYS BEER
> *


  SURE WE DIDN'T


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:04 PM~13608799
> *MAN I DID'NT STEAL NOBODYS BEER
> *


That aint the first time I heard you say that :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 04:04 PM~13608802
> *Damn 1-2' of Snow.....we might have to delay the meeting,or just get a bunch of tubes and slide to it
> *


THOUGHT IT WAS SUNDAY


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 06:04 PM~13608799
> *MAN I DID'NT STEAL NOBODYS BEER
> *


THE ONLY BEER YOU DIDN'T TAKE WAS THE BLACK GUYS MALT LIQUIR CAN.........CRAZY STALLION................. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13608821
> *THE ONLY BEER YOU DIDN'T TAKE WAS THE BLACK GUYS MALT LIQUIR CAN.........CRAZY STALLION................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

THAT WUZ MINE ESE.LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:04 PM~13608799
> *MAN I DID'NT STEAL NOBODYS BEER
> *


the first step is admiting it thats the hardpart then it's all down hill


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 04:05 PM~13608821
> *THE ONLY BEER YOU DIDN'T TAKE WAS THE BLACK GUYS MALT LIQUIR CAN.........CRAZY STALLION................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JERRY SAID FUCK THAT I'LL STEAL WRINKLES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 05:06 PM~13608833
> *the first step is admiting it thats the hardpart then it's all down hill
> *


Nah in Jerry's head the first thing is drinking it :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A WHEN WE VOTE THIS VATO IN MY ANSWERS FKN NOO.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

FUCK THE SNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:08 PM~13608855
> *A WHEN WE VOTE THIS VATO IN MY ANSWERS FKN NOO.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You a foooooo


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13608855
> *A WHEN WE VOTE THIS VATO IN MY ANSWERS FKN NOO.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT IF HE GIVES YOU AN 18 PACK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 17 2009, 05:07 PM~13608848
> *Nah in Jerry's head the first thing is drinking it :biggrin:
> *


I know I seen him in action so there is one no vote for the new guy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13608857
> *FUCK THE SNOW
> *


HOW IS IT IN DENVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 17 2009, 05:08 PM~13608857
> *FUCK THE SNOW
> *


co-signed


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 06:08 PM~13608855
> *A WHEN WE VOTE THIS VATO IN MY ANSWERS FKN NOO.
> *


I WILL JUST BUY YOUR VOTE BY TRADING RIMS WITH YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

A I'L RAP WITH U VATOS LATER.GOT 2 COOK DINNER.U MY DOGGS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13608886
> *I WILL JUST BUY YOUR VOTE BY TRADING RIMS WITH YOU. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 04:11 PM~13608897
> *A I'L RAP WITH U VATOS LATER.GOT 2 COOK DINNER.U MY DOGGS
> *


 :wave: WHAT WE HAVING FOR DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK I WUZ JUST KIDDING.LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13608897
> *A I'L RAP WITH U VATOS LATER.GOT 2 COOK DINNER.U MY DOGGS
> *


later Jerry stay up for your Gay Right Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

HOME MADE CHICKEN ESE.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 06:12 PM~13608912
> *OK I WUZ JUST KIDDING.LOL
> *


I KNOW, HAVE A GOOD ONE JERRY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:12 PM~13608912
> *OK I WUZ JUST KIDDING.LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL. FUCKER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 17 2009, 05:13 PM~13608924
> *HOME MADE CHICKEN ESE.
> *


*s*mells like Fish.....tastes like Chicken :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm out too Fellas gotta get my drank on .....stay up Colorado


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I WONDER IF PAPA JOHNS WILL DELIVER IN THIS CRAZY BLIZZARD?


----------



## eabullies (Apr 13, 2009)

hi guys just moved up here from louisiana.i have been try to find some hydro shops.i have a 69 rambler i was fixing up now im trying to trade it for a 80s model g body.i lost mine in them storms down there.give me a holla if yall dont mind


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eabullies_@Apr 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13610128
> *hi guys just moved up here from louisiana.i have been try to find some hydro shops.i have a 69 rambler i was fixing up now im trying to trade it for a 80s model g body.i lost mine in them storms down there.give me a holla if yall dont mind
> *


so what part of Colorado you staying?


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

What up everyone?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2009, 05:10 PM~13608879
> *HOW IS IT IN DENVER
> *



Only about 5 inches...and it stopped now. Hopefully its done, but I doubt it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Roy you said you were doing a few tatt's do you have any pic's of you work homie?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13610450
> *Only about 5 inches...and it stopped now. Hopefully its done, but I doubt it
> *


 :0 NOT MORE SNOW, IT WAS HOT AS HELL OUT HERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 17 2009, 10:09 PM~13611357
> *:0 NOT MORE SNOW, IT WAS HOT AS HELL OUT HERE
> *


It seems like were always opposite of you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13611632
> *It seems like were always opposite of you
> *


DONT SEND IT DOWN HERE, YOU KEEP IT :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13611682
> *DONT SEND IT DOWN HERE, YOU KEEP IT :cheesy:
> *


we don't have nothing where I'm at but you never know what could happen tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you go ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13611712
> *Here you go ROY
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIICE!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO ANOTHER FUCKED UP DAY (WEATHER WISE) :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2009, 09:23 AM~13613615
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO ANOTHER FUCKED UP DAY (WEATHER WISE) :biggrin:
> *


IT STOP SNOWING ABOUT 1:00AM. BUT IT STATRTED AGAIN AND WE GOT ANOTHER 4 INCHES TODAY SO FAR. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2009, 07:23 AM~13613615
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO ANOTHER FUCKED UP DAY (WEATHER WISE) :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN HOMIE SPENCA PERRITO...IM ON MY WAY TO THE "PRIEMER" SHOW IN THE 818, I THINK ITS GONNA HIT THE 90'S TODAY..........* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13611712
> *Here you go ROY
> 
> 
> ...



YA- I saw this for sale--- its the PERFECT COMBO fROm bottom to top IMO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! How's the weather up in Denver??? Im thinking of takin' my ass up there today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2009, 10:55 AM~13614132
> *Whut Up CO!!! How's the weather up in Denver??? Im thinking of takin' my ass up there today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS OVER 15" HERE IN THE LITTLETON AREA. :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 18 2009, 11:27 AM~13614341
> *IT IS OVER 15" HERE IN THE LITTLETON AREA. :0
> *


OF SNOW THAT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 18 2009, 10:27 AM~13614341
> *IT IS OVER 15" HERE IN THE LITTLETON AREA. :0
> *


Damn!!! :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13608725
> *MAN IT HAS SNOWED LIKE A FOOT IN THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF OVER HERE.
> 
> MY WORK STILL WANT'S ME TO COME IN, FUCK. :angry:
> *


What's going on Homie, i dont think we met. Name is Paul i drive a cougar, I'll met you in July when i go back, Mr. Roy I wont make it to the Denver show. GOODTIMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2009, 11:09 AM~13614638
> *What's going on Homie, i dont think we met. Name is Paul i drive a cougar, I'll met you in July when i go back, Mr. Roy I wont make it to the Denver show. GOODTIMES
> *


Hows it going Paul?? I hope your staying safe up there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2009, 12:09 PM~13614638
> *What's going on Homie, i dont think we met. Name is Paul i drive a cougar, I'll met you in July when i go back, Mr. Roy I wont make it to the Denver show. GOODTIMES
> *


NO, PAUL WE HAVE NOT MET YET. I MOVED HERE IN AUGUST FROM FLORIDA. BUT, I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING YOU. I COME TO EVERY MEETING, SO I WILL SEE YOU SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE. :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13611712
> *Here you go ROY
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A SWEET RIDE. I SAW IT FOR SALE ON HERE AND I WAS LIKE DAMN.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2009, 10:16 AM~13614679
> *Hows it going Paul?? I hope your staying safe up there
> *


It's going GOOD Larry, just staying safe. Things have change over here, you just cant shoot motherfucker, you have to ask all kind of shit and fill report and talk about their feeling. But when i get back im planning something big, so i can get to your level homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2009, 01:37 PM~13615587
> *It's going GOOD Larry, just staying safe. Things have change over here, you just cant shoot motherfucker, you have to ask all kind of shit and fill report and talk about their feeling. But when i get back im planning something big, so i can get to your level homie.
> *


pull your ride out the garage and you'll be past my level


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 17 2009, 08:39 PM~13610544
> *Roy you said you were doing a few tatt's do you have any pic's of you work homie?
> *


I didn't end up doing them the chicks wanted to do em today but I had plans,maybe sometime this week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13611712
> *Here you go ROY
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that,bad mofo but 29k damn that's alot of money
I been having second thought of going Triple Black too :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13618098
> *I seen that,bad mofo but 29k damn that's alot of money
> I been having second thought of going Triple Black too :0
> *


so what you gonna do?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13618112
> *so what you gonna do?
> *


I dunno yet I'm probably gonna do some patterns on it after this Season in Nuetral Browns and tans with gold leafing and striping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rich how you been Bro?
You ready for Cinco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 09:20 PM~13618136
> *I dunno yet I'm probably gonna do some patterns on it after this Season in Nuetral Browns and tans with gold leafing and striping
> *


like sunday driver?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Apr 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13618122
> *whats up co
> *


whats up CITY WIDE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13618141
> *like sunday driver?
> *


Nah not at all that's a lil too busy for an Impala,Imma just keep it simple


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 09:24 PM~13618161
> *Nah not at all that's a lil too busy for an Impala,Imma just keep it simple
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT for Ms. Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13618558
> *TTT for Ms. Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that bitch is bad :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 08:15 PM~13618083
> *I didn't end up doing them the chicks wanted to do em today but I had plans,maybe sometime this week
> *


cool well post up your work when you do them


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13618098
> *I seen that,bad mofo but 29k damn that's alot of money
> I been having second thought of going Triple Black too :0
> *


What's gong on Mr. President, you know you got that money just for chrome  so let me borrow some. :biggrin:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

too bad ms colorado probably aint even from here ive lived here for a grip and never seen a fine hyna like that sorry to talk s$#@! bout im tryen to be real bout it


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13619016
> *cool well post up your work when you do them
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 19 2009, 12:13 AM~13619383
> *What's gong on Mr. President, you know you got that money just for chrome    so let me borrow some. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah right I gotta find a jale soon or my ass is gonna be the first guy in GT Colorado sporting a bike
Shit I even started putting in aps in Denver
How you been Big Paulito?
How long you gonna be back for in July?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Apr 19 2009, 02:06 AM~13619770
> *too bad ms colorado probably aint even from here ive lived here for a grip and never seen a fine hyna like that sorry to talk s$#@! bout im tryen to be real bout it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......................hey I seen some here.....................................................................................................................................................................O ya that was at the airport :happysad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Any one know what time the Nuggets play today?


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13620768
> *Any one know what time the Nuggets play today?
> *



i think 830


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 AM~13621360
> *i think 830
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 19 2009, 10:52 AM~13621360
> *i think 830
> *


Thanks chuck.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13618140
> *What up Rich how you been Bro?
> You ready for Cinco?
> *


ready and waiting on a few parts from the dealer


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13618148
> *whats up CITY WIDE?
> *


whats up MOST HATED whats good homie


----------



## PsYcHoTiK (Apr 19, 2009)

heya Cip better call me soon bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT
3rd page


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PsYcHoTiK_@Apr 19 2009, 01:29 PM~13622371
> *heya Cip better call me soon bro
> *


 :uh: 
:nono: Dont do it Jason!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 19 2009, 07:21 PM~13624408
> *
> *


HI!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 19 2009, 07:37 PM~13624588
> *HELLO FRIEND!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13624607
> *HELLO FRIEND!!!
> *


 :biggrin: HE SAID FRIEND!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Apr 19 2009, 01:02 PM~13622234
> *whats up MOST HATED whats good homie
> *


same old shit bro not really doing much right now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 19 2009, 07:49 PM~13624710
> *:biggrin:  HE SAID FRIEND!
> *


 :biggrin: HE REPEATED ME


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Apr 19 2009, 01:06 AM~13619770
> *too bad ms colorado probably aint even from here ive lived here for a grip and never seen a fine hyna like that sorry to talk s$#@! bout im tryen to be real bout it
> *



coloRadO aint like Cali and florida-- but we got alot of fine chix in this state......


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13626197
> *coloRadO aint like Cali and florida-- but we got alot of fine chix in this state......
> *



x2.

Just gotta know where to look


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy 420 Colorado :420: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :420: :h5:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

moring co :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 20 2009, 06:59 AM~13628559
> *whats good CO?
> *


WUS CRACKIN CHRIS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13626197
> *coloRadO aint like Cali and florida-- but we got alot of fine chix in this state......
> *


x3 and whut about them Nuggets!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2009, 10:55 AM~13630506
> *x3 and whut about them Nuggets!!!
> *


Peeps is blind if they dont see no fine chix in this state--- and to me it dont matter if they fROm here or not-- most people in coloRadO arent :biggrin: 

And ya-- OUR NUGGETS KILLED IT LAS NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 20 2009, 01:40 PM~13631548
> *Peeps is blind if they dont see no fine chix in this state--- and to me it dont matter if they fROm here or not-- most people in coloRadO arent :biggrin:
> 
> And ya-- OUR NUGGETS KILLED IT LAS NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 20 2009, 01:40 PM~13631548
> *Peeps is blind if they dont see no fine chix in this state--- and to me it dont matter if they fROm here or not-- most people in coloRadO arent :biggrin:
> 
> And ya-- OUR NUGGETS KILLED IT LAS NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



What position do you play?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Chris and Swiph!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 20 2009, 04:19 PM~13633133
> *What up Chris and Swiph!
> *



Nada...whuz crackin Wedo!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 20 2009, 04:27 PM~13633224
> *Nada...whuz crackin Wedo!
> *



Chillen. Getting ready to smash off to Oaklahoma to picc up that crate engine for the 51.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 20 2009, 03:15 PM~13633091
> *What position do you play?
> *


LOUDMOUTH  

and i didnt even pay my taxes :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 20 2009, 03:35 PM~13633324
> *Chillen. Getting ready to smash off to Oaklahoma to picc up that crate engine for the 51.
> *


I thought times were ROugh with all you had goin on??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 20 2009, 05:27 PM~13633952
> *I thought times were ROugh with all you had goin on??
> 
> *


Hell yeah. I got the engine free and im just hitching a ride with a homeboy thats already going down there and my uncles gonna rent me a trucc and send me bacc with it. The whole thing aint costin me no more then lunch money for the 2 days i will be gone. And even then ill probably only have enough to eat once a day. Not like my fat ass couldent miss a meal or two though :biggrin: I finally got all the water damage fixed but my bathroom is still all tore up. My shitter is sittin in the hallway and i still need to put in a new subfloor and tiles. Im a grinder though give me two months and ill have everything fixed and be cool again.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13633929
> *LOUDMOUTH
> 
> and i didnt even pay my taxes :biggrin:
> *



Yea...that position fits you perfectly :rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 20 2009, 04:35 PM~13633324
> *Chillen. Getting ready to smash off to Oaklahoma to picc up that crate engine for the 51.
> *



Have a safe trip


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)

SITTING ON CANDY AND CHROME
2009
SUNDAY JUNE 7, 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTIONS CENTER
VEHICLE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $35.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $45.00)
20X20 PRE-REGISTERED ONLY $70.00
BIKE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $25.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $35.00)
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE MAY 22, 2009
Move-in Times: Pre-Registered June 6th from 6am--4pm
Move-in Times: Non-Pre-Registered June 7th from 6am--9am
MAIL APPLICATIONS TO:
KEEPING IT REAL
3325 HERRERA RD NW
ALBUQUERQUE, NM
87105
PHONE-(505) 554-2902
NAME:_______________________________________________________________________AGE:________________

ADDRESS:__________________________________________________________________PHONE:_______________

CITY:___________________________________STATE:_____________________________ZIP :_________________

TYPE OF ENTRY:   CAR ÿ TRUCK ÿ BIKE YEAR________ MAKE:________________ MODLE_______________

CLASS.: ÿ STREET CUSTOM  MILD CUSTOM  SEMI-CUSTOM FULL-CUSTOM RADICAL

CLUB AFFILIATION:________________________________VEHICLE NICKNAME:_____________________________

PAINT TYPE:_______________________________________UPHOLSTERY:_____________________________________

CHECK THE FOLLOWING TO BE DISPLAYED:  TRUNK  ENGINE UNDERCARRIAGE 20x20 SEND PICTURES WITH APPLICATION.
ELECTRICITY** YES NO **AN EXTRA ELECTRICITY FEE WILL REQUIRE PAYMENT TO THE FACILITY DAY OF SET UP.
MODIFICATION: 1)____________________________________2)_____________________________3)___________________________________
KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC, RULES AND REGULATIONS:
ENTRY FEES & PASSES: CARS, VANS AND TRUCKS PRE-REGISTERED NON PRE REGISTERED
2 (TWO) WRISTBANDS. BIKES PRE AND NON PRE-REGISTERED INCLUDES 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND. PLEASE NO PERSONAL CHECK. ONLY CASHIER’S CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS. APPROVAL: ALL ENTRIES ARE SUBJECT TO APPROVAL BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. VEHICLE MUST PASS FINAL INSPECTION AT THE DOOR BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC PRE-REG VEGICLES MUST COMPLETE AN APPLICATION AND PAY ENTRY FEE PRIOR TO DEADLINE DATE. KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO REFUSE ANY ENTRY NOT DEEMED APPROPRIATE. FEES: ENTRY FEES ARE NON-REFUNDABLE UNLESS ENTRY IS REFUSED BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. “NO-SHOWS” ARE ELIGIBLE FOR 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND , WITH ID.
LIABILITY: BY SIGNING THIS APPLICATION, I AGREE TO HOLD HARMLESS KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC & SMG MANAGED ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTION CENTER,SPONSORS AND FACILITY FOR ANY AND ALL DAMAGES OR THEFT TO PERSONS OR PROPERTY. I ASSUME ALL RESPONSIBILITY AND LIABILITY FOR MY PERSON, MY VEHICLE, DISPLAYS AND RELATED ITEMS BEFORE, DURING AND AFTER THE SHOW. JUDGING: ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED BY THE OFFICIAL RULE BOOK. IN THE EVENT OF A TIE, ENTRIES WILL SPLIT THE PRIZE MONEY OR MONIES.PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RLEASE: KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO PHOTOGRAPH, VIDEO TAPE, FILM OR REPORDUCE IN ANY MEDIUM, ANY ENTRY OR PERSON FOR ANY FUTURE USE, AT NO COMPENSATION TO ENTRY OWNER OR PARTICIPANT. UPON ENTERING EVENT. THE ENTRANT SURRENDERS ALL CLAIMS
SAFETY: ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED TO THE LETTER, OR BE SUBJECT TO DISQUALIFICATION AND BANNED FROM FUTURE EVENTS. ALL GAS CAPS MUST BE TAPED CLOSED ALL BATTERIES MUST BE DISCONNECTED AND TERMINCAL POST TAPED. GAS LEVEL MUST BE UNDER A QUARTER TANK. NO ENTRY CAN START THEIR VEHICLE OR OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS DURING SHOW HOURS. ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF SAID VEHILE. PLEASE DO NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON NO GLASS BOTTLES, KNIVES, OR GUNS ECT. 
AS AN ENTRANT IN KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS, LLC I HEARBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE STIPULATIONS AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH AND FULLY UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBILITIES.
SIGNATURE____________________________________DATE_______________________
STAFF USE ONLY: 
# OF PASSES____NAME (PRINT)___________________________SIGNATURE:____________________STAFF NAME:________________________


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just had to post this I've seen it before but not many pics of it and it's not a pshop either.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2009, 09:02 PM~13636527
> *just had to post this I've seen it before but not many pics of it and it's not a pshop either.
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz Tight!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13636527
> *just had to post this I've seen it before but not many pics of it and it's not a pshop either.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a baby blue 62 done like this once-- it was so sic!! Its ROllin aROund the caROlinas somewhere..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damm second page.Whats up COLORADO??????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 21 2009, 06:17 AM~13640106
> *Damm second page.Whats up COLORADO??????????????
> *


What up Big JR going for a yob interview dog wish me luck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 21 2009, 07:34 AM~13640148
> *What up Big JR going for a yob interview dog wish me luck
> *


 GOOD LUCK ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 21 2009, 07:19 AM~13640655
> *GOOD LUCK ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys,interview went well hopefully I get a call back :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *cl1965ss*

What up Chuc--- I was talkin with Berto yesterday and he said you should jus be sueing the transport company-- cause this is rediculous. He said it should take much to pROve your car is worth more then they are sayin. I know you and me talked about it before-- but jus after talkin with him about it I thought Id bring it up again..
You should be able to find a lawyer- that will take the case-- and accept the money after you win. They should be able to get you all your money- and thier money-- since this is takin so long.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well basically I got the job but they are running a background check.
I went to Prison in 91 so hopefully that don't screw me....afterall it's been 18 years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 21 2009, 09:17 AM~13641541
> *Well basically I got the job but they are running a background check.
> I went to Prison in 91 so hopefully that don't screw me....afterall it's been 18 years
> *


They are of course gonna take it into consideration. For how long you went and for what you were there for--- and hopefully the right person will be takin that into consideration and say the same thing you jus di- ITS BEEN 18YRS. so maybe they will look at it like -WELL, hes been out for this long and not been in tROuble so he should be pretty good-.

Good Luc


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 10:37 AM~13641743
> *They are of course gonna take it into consideration. For how long you went and for what you were there for--- and hopefully the right person will be takin that into consideration and say the same thing you jus di- ITS BEEN 18YRS. so maybe they will look at it like -WELL, hes been out for this long and not been in tROuble so he should be pretty good-.
> 
> Good Luc
> *


Thanks,yeah I figure if they bring it up it will be nothing big since it was so long ago and I was just a kid....o'well if it was meant to be it is if not back onto the unemployed Mafia bus


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 10:42 AM~13641218
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


I FOUND A COUPLE OF LAWYERS THAT WILL TAKE THE CASE, BUT NONE WILL DO IT WITHOUT A RETAINER FEE.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 21 2009, 11:17 AM~13641541
> *Well basically I got the job but they are running a background check.
> I went to Prison in 91 so hopefully that don't screw me....afterall it's been 18 years
> *


IS IT IN SPRINGS OR DENVER?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 21 2009, 09:41 AM~13641803
> *I FOUND A COUPLE OF LAWYERS THAT WILL TAKE THE CASE, BUT NONE WILL DO IT WITHOUT A RETAINER FEE.
> *



You get a free counciltatation with alot of em. so Take all your paperwork in with you-- take some other 65SS cars that ARE NUMBER MATCHIN- I dont care if yours is or not--SAY IT IS-- and show the lawyer those cars for sale. Show him the most expensive ones. Show him that the cars when finished can sell for 30k 40k- WHO CARES if they are or not-- as long as people are askin that for them- it looks likje they are worth that. POINT BEING is-- IF YOU SHOW HIM THIS STUFF-- and you show him you only want 20K-- and he has a chance of winning 30-40k- then he can get his money.. SHOW HIM THE OPPURTUNITY HE HAS TO MAKE HIS MONEY AND MORE- IF HE WILL DO IT WITHOUT THE RETAINER.
YOU HAVE TO SELL HIM ON IT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 21 2009, 08:55 AM~13640854
> *Thanks guys,interview went well hopefully I get a call back :thumbsup:
> *


Thats good.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 21 2009, 10:39 AM~13641779
> *Thanks,yeah I figure if they bring it up it will be nothing big since it was so long ago and I was just a kid....o'well if it was meant to be it is if not back onto the unemployed Mafia bus
> *



What up buddy :wave: :wave: 


Hope it all works out for ya GOODTIMER!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2009, 11:10 AM~13642045
> *Whutz Good CO!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Fes...and the rest of CO


I'm gonna get some tix to the game tomorrow


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 10:50 AM~13641883
> *You get a free counciltatation with alot of em. so Take all your paperwork in with you-- take some other 65SS cars that ARE NUMBER MATCHIN- I dont care if yours is or not--SAY IT IS-- and show the lawyer those cars for sale. Show him the most expensive ones.  Show him that the cars when finished can sell for 30k 40k- WHO CARES if they are or not-- as long as people are askin that for them- it looks likje they are worth that.  POINT BEING is-- IF YOU SHOW HIM THIS STUFF-- and you show him you only want 20K-- and he has a chance of winning 30-40k- then he can get his money.. SHOW HIM THE OPPURTUNITY HE HAS TO MAKE HIS MONEY AND MORE- IF HE WILL DO IT WITHOUT THE RETAINER.
> YOU HAVE TO SELL HIM ON IT.
> *




Hey Attorney Swiph...you take those measurements yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13642875
> *Sup Fes...and the rest of CO
> I'm gonna get some tix to the game tomorrow
> *


Damn Thatz whutz up!!! They still got tickets???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13642875
> *Sup Fes...and the rest of CO
> I'm gonna get some tix to the game tomorrow
> *


Damn...datz cool Homie!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13642956
> *Damn Thatz whutz up!!! They still got tickets???
> *


Yup-- tix for days..

AND CHRIS-- my boy ended up gettin section 142 row 20 that night on our way back fROm a scalper :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2009, 12:42 PM~13642956
> *Damn Thatz whutz up!!! They still got tickets???
> *



On craigslist ALL DAY...from $25 to $1000 each.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 01:51 PM~13643658
> *Yup-- tix for days..
> 
> AND CHRIS-- my boy ended up gettin section 142 row 20 that night on our way back fROm a scalper :0
> *



For what he wanted to pay??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2009, 02:28 PM~13644722
> *For what he wanted to pay??
> *



20bux less-- ONLY $130 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 03:34 PM~13644786
> *20bux less-- ONLY $130 :biggrin:
> *



Nice...I'm picking up my nose bleeders today.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey fez whats happenen loco.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2009, 04:23 PM~13645400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13645528
> *hey fez whats happenen loco.
> *


Whutz Up Jerry!!! Whut you been up too?


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

shit homie not to much.just waiting 4 this nice weather 2 stick around.so we can start hitting the streets again.roy and i were cruzin 2day.hows your ride cummen along.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 21 2009, 04:38 PM~13645583
> *shit homie not to much.just waiting 4 this nice weather 2 stick around.so we can start hitting the streets again.roy and i were cruzin 2day.hows your ride cummen along.
> *


Itz coming!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 21 2009, 03:33 PM~13645528
> *hey fez whats happenen loco.
> *


Q-VO LOCO


----------



## mexicali67 (Apr 7, 2009)

CHIKALI67 PASSING BY.......QUE ONDAS GOODTIMERS......FROM THE 626.......


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

orale!! poro mexicali para lla voy el lunas vamos a la casona


----------



## mexicali67 (Apr 7, 2009)

luna r u from chikali homie? if u r oale paisanos que no.....i live in cali.....Im going to mexicali next month 2 celebrate my granma bday.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew GOODTIMERS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2009, 04:23 PM~13645400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


****!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 PM~13650457
> **** on the left!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



fixt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres some pix fROm the weekend....................

















Heres Ralph tryin to hide his face after TRYIN to take a shot of my WILD TURKEY :biggrin: 









I wish yall could have seen what made him look like this :cheesy: 


















*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck on that Yob ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13648318
> *wut it dew GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP DOGG HOWS IT GOING IN TEXAS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13650538
> *Heres some  pix fROm the weekend....................
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahah...WILD TURK OWNED!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 22 2009, 07:04 AM~13653100
> *Hahahah...WILD TURK OWNED!
> *



X101
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres one of the shirts available right now. 
Printed on Regular Tees ($25) Tall Tees($30)








This is actualy one of my older shirts-- so thats why it looks a little messed up-  

A few more designs will be available soon


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Here’s a link so you can take a grand tour of Mike Shannahan’s house in Cherry Hills. It’s a bargain at $17,000,000; only 20% down and payments of about $90,000 per month. Annual taxes are in the neighborhood of $47,000! Be sure you click on all the sections – the house is so big that it’s broken down by rooms:


http://www.pruittmarketingresources.com/SWG2/20CH.html


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 22 2009, 04:25 PM~13658128
> *Here’s a link so you can take a grand tour of Mike Shannahan’s house in Cherry Hills.  It’s a bargain at $17,000,000; only 20% down and payments of about $90,000 per month.  Annual taxes are in the neighborhood of $47,000!  Be sure you click on all the sections – the house is so big that it’s broken down by rooms:
> http://www.pruittmarketingresources.com/SWG2/20CH.html
> *


I SAY BURN THAT BITCH DOWN!!!! WITH ALL THE BRONCOS IN IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 22 2009, 06:53 PM~13659628
> *I SAY BURN THAT BITCH DOWN!!!!  WITH ALL THE BRONCOS IN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that.I want that house. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 22 2009, 06:28 PM~13659954
> *Fuck that.I want that house. :biggrin:
> *



We could all pitch on it and still be needin to pimp some of the desperate housewives in the neighborhood out.. :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey cip you paint right??? if so how much would it cost me to get a 2003 ford mustang painted black its allready black its just got dings from driving on the highway Its for my parents they were seeing if there was anyone who painted on here and i remember you saying you started at 15 so just pm me the price and i can get you pics.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13660077
> *We could all pitch on it and still be needin to pimp some of the desperate housewives in the neighborhood out..    :biggrin:
> *


Yea it would be fun to.Until the bank threw us all out for nonpayment............ :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 22 2009, 07:26 PM~13660660
> *Yea it would be fun to.Until the bank threw us all out for nonpayment............ :biggrin:
> *


That takes 11months-- so that means we could have some mean ass house parties and do it big until then.. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

had to take a break from OFF TOPIC for a little Chuck and his wife are crazy as fuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13661628
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> had to take a break from OFF TOPIC for a little Chuck and his wife are crazy as fuck
> *


Dumb is more like it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13661628
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> had to take a break from OFF TOPIC for a little Chuck and his wife are crazy as fuck
> *


What happened?? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup wit' that dash you were doin' Swiph???


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 22 2009, 09:32 PM~13662347
> *What happened??  :cheesy:
> *


there just stupid Chucks talking shit and posting pic's and she's just talking shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Another victory for the nuggets


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 22 2009, 09:33 PM~13662358
> *Sup wit' that dash you were doin' Swiph???
> *


I think its goin into priomer tomoROw or the next day...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13662489
> *there just stupid Chucks talking shit and posting pic's and she's just talking shit
> *


where a link??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

moring co


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13663003
> *Another victory for the nuggets
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:19 AM~13665368
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 what's up siksix


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13663003
> *Another victory for the nuggets
> *


 :biggrin: Letz see whut we do on the road now!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 23 2009, 10:51 AM~13666172
> *what's up siksix
> *



Nada bROther...what up with you


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666235
> *:biggrin: Letz see whut we do on the road now!!!
> *



Time to bust out the brooms....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:15 AM~13666401
> *Time to bust out the brooms....
> *


I hope so!!! That would be a nice statement!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:14 AM~13666393
> *Nada bROther...what up with you
> *


just got done eating now its time to cut down another tree


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 PM~13667075
> *just got done eating now its time to cut down another tree
> *



I just got done eating too...now its time to uhhhh continue to sit on my ass :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2009, 12:11 PM~13666930
> *I hope so!!! That would be a nice statement!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yea from first round exits to first round sweeps :biggrin: 


Nah...I think Nawlins will win 1 of 2 at home, then we'll wrap it up at home game cinco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm back in the g body mafia :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 PM~13669637
> *I'm back in the g body mafia :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! whats the plans ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 23 2009, 05:09 PM~13669707
> *NICE!!! whats the plans ??
> *


Not sure yet I used to own it before but did very little to it actually I only worked on the engine then sold it and now I just bought it back. So I'm either gonna work on little by little for myself or sell it again and try to make a profit :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2009, 04:11 PM~13669728
> *Not sure yet I used to own it before but did very little to it actually I only worked on the engine then sold it and now I just bought it back. So I'm either gonna work on little by little for myself or sell it again and try to make a profit :biggrin:
> *


IT MUST BE NICE TO BUY CARS AND FIXED THEM UP :biggrin: DID YOU BUY IT BACK FOR WHAT YOU SOLD IT FOR


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 22 2009, 05:53 PM~13659628
> *I SAY BURN THAT BITCH DOWN!!!!  WITH ALL THE BRONCOS IN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2009, 05:15 PM~13669771
> *IT MUST BE NICE TO BUY CARS AND FIXED THEM UP  :biggrin: DID YOU BUY IT BACK FOR WHAT YOU SOLD IT FOR
> *


I paid a little less because of a broken headlight that I have to replace.  if I fix it up it's not for sale I hope not but I didn't buy it to fix it and sell it's either fix it and keep it or just straight sell it the way it is


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## mexicali67 (Apr 7, 2009)

WHATS UP MR LUNA CHIKALY67 PASSING BY.....COMO ESTAMOS?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 PM~13669637
> *I'm back in the g body mafia :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13673144
> *KEEP IT
> *


might have too for a minute at least it runs killer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2009, 09:25 PM~13673177
> *might have too for a minute at least it runs killer
> *


SELL IT :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 10:28 PM~13673214
> *:roflmao:
> *


Awwww shit now I'm confused I'm gonna throw some spokes and maybe a stress wrap for now :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13673242
> *Awwww shit now I'm confused I'm gonna throw some spokes and maybe a stress wrap for now :cheesy:
> *


 YEAH,I WOULD KEEP IT :nicoderm:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *gottie*

WHat up Big Dawg


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13673379
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, gottie
> 
> ...


sup pimp


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13673385
> *sup pimp
> *


Not much-- jus checced out them new pics you put up on myspace- that set up looks good with them batteries off set like that..


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13673467
> *Not much-- jus checced out them new pics you put up on myspace- that set up looks good with them batteries off set like that..
> *


thanks


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13673467
> *Not much-- jus checced out them new pics you put up on myspace- that set up looks good with them batteries off set like that..
> *


you working on any new projects


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 23 2009, 09:57 PM~13673515
> *you working on any new projects
> *


Nothin real major-- jus doin a few mods on a few different things and tryin to get my car changed up a little bit and put a new motor in it.
Not really doin any set ups right now-- Heres somethin I really enjoyed doin this past week though
Its a 53 Chevy truc dash I put in a 93 Chevy- It should be in Primer tomoROw- Ill post more pix of it then..


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up adam? I got off early tonite. Well it looks like the car is finnaly going to get fixed. I will probally be heading up to beto's tomorrow.


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 21 2009, 10:20 PM~13650538
> *Heres some  pix fROm the weekend....................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13673695
> *Nothin real major-- jus doin a few mods on a few different things and tryin to get my car changed up a little bit and put a new motor in it.
> Not really doin any set ups right now-- Heres somethin I really enjoyed doin this past week though
> Its a 53 Chevy truc dash I put in a 93 Chevy- It should be in Primer tomoROw- Ill post more pix of it then..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 23 2009, 10:19 PM~13673720
> *What up adam? I got off early tonite. Well it looks like the car is finnaly going to get fixed. I will probally be heading up to beto's tomorrow.
> *



Thats cool- Ill be there gettin some things done on Tomas' truc and strippin my daughters trike down gettin it ready for its change.......

Im glad your car is gettin takin care of FINALY-- wait till you see it whens it comes out the booth- you are gonna be trippin..........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13673754
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Glad you like it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 12:24 AM~13673764
> *Thats cool- Ill be there gettin some things done on Tomas' truc and strippin my daughters trike down gettin it ready for its change.......
> 
> Im glad your car is gettin takin care of FINALY-- wait till you see it whens it comes out the booth- you are gonna be trippin..........
> *


I will probally have him add a little flake to the base before the kandy goes down. Me and beto will talk tommorow. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13673842
> *I will probally have him add a TON of flake to the base before the kandy goes down. Ill let you  and beto  talk about it  tommorow. :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 12:35 AM~13673862
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


lol, see you need someone to finish your thoughts when you are drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13673933
> *What up Colorado?
> *


WHats good-- where ya been


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What up swiph


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 11:44 PM~13673953
> *WHats good-- where ya been
> *



No where. I thought i was mashin to Oklahoma but that didnt happen. So i just been grindin and workin on the new album.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 23 2009, 11:42 PM~13673933
> *What up Colorado?
> *


what up wedo call me when you have a minute


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 23 2009, 10:44 PM~13673961
> *What up swiph
> *


Not much-- whats good wit ya prezdent


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 23 2009, 11:46 PM~13673973
> *what up wedo call me when you have a minute
> *


aight i call you right now. Shoot me your # again i had to reset my phone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 23 2009, 11:46 PM~13673976
> *Not much-- whats good wit ya prezdent
> *


just chillen it,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:dunno: Second Page


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2009, 09:04 AM~13676142
> *Whutz good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


what's up fes, how is the car coming out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13676277
> *what's up fes, how is the car coming out
> *


We pushin'!!! It will be out but cinco is not lookin' good!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13676594
> *We pushin'!!! It will be out but cinco is not lookin' good!!!
> *


Take your time you'll regret it if you rush it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13676594
> *We pushin'!!! It will be out but cinco is not lookin' good!!!
> *



Wuz up Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Saved from page 2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody from Co going to the san bernadino show?? Post up some flight and hotel info if you are?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2009, 11:20 AM~13677448
> *Take your time you'll regret it if you rush it
> *


Yeah thatz why itz not done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 24 2009, 11:39 AM~13677675
> *Wuz up Homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up pana!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

LAST TOPIC ON FIRST PAGE. :uh: 

EVERYBODY MUST BE DRINKING AT THE ROCKIES GAME. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK- heres the 53 dash in the 93 I finished up and it just got into primer..


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13682461
> *OK- heres the 53 dash in the 93 I finished up and it just got into primer..
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the plans for the door panels ??? By the way looks great will be nice to see the finished product


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13682471
> *Whats the plans for the door panels ??? By the way looks great will be nice to see the finished product
> *


Not exactly sure-- BUT DEFINETLY NOT ANYTHING CLOSE TO STOC.. Still gonna try and flow with the ol skool look-- and the bench seat will be done up in an old pattern as well...


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

a thats bad homie what color you going with


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@Apr 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13682753
> *a thats bad homie what color you going with
> *


Que pasa puto?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13682461
> *OK- heres the 53 dash in the 93 I finished up and it just got into primer..
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Homie!!! That looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 24 2009, 09:41 PM~13683342
> *Damn Homie!!! That looks really good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn-- lkast on 1st page--- wheres everybody at?? Hungover??

RALPH-- have you been drinkin wild trukey again? :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2009, 03:33 PM~13680586
> *Anybody from Co going to the san bernadino show?? Post up some flight and hotel info if you are?
> *


southwest airlines flying out of denver to ontario $225


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 25 2009, 07:12 AM~13685208
> *southwest airlines flying out of denver to ontario $225
> *


 us airways flying out of springs $225


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13682461
> *OK- heres the 53 dash in the 93 I finished up and it just got into primer..
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS SUPER CLEAN SWIPH.....CLEAN WORK HOMIE!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash+Apr 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13685208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 25 2009, 07:21 AM~13685242
> *LOOKS SUPER CLEAN SWIPH.....CLEAN WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BIG CHUC-- I apreciate the pROps :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13682461
> *OK- heres the 53 dash in the 93 I finished up and it just got into primer..
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT, GONNA LOOK GOOD, I SEEN A 61 IMPALA DASH IN A COUPLE NEWER TRUCKS BEFORE,A+


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My old ride on E-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13688098
> *My old ride on E-bay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


wutz up roy and wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 25 2009, 06:17 PM~13688139
> *wutz up roy and wrinkles
> *


Just sitting home sicker than a mofo dog,how you been?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 25 2009, 03:49 PM~13687753
> *I LIKE IT, GONNA LOOK GOOD, I SEEN A 61 IMPALA DASH IN A COUPLE NEWER TRUCKS BEFORE,A+
> *


Thanks bRO

Ive done a few Dash swaps in things-- and the impalas work great cause they are alot easier to work with bein they are usualy bigger and you do mostly trimmin--and hardly any stretchin. 1 of my favs I did was a 59impala dash into a 64 Impala- and then right hand drived it as well- Ill dig that pic out for ya to see- I think youd like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13688315
> *Thanks bRO
> 
> Ive done a few Dash swaps in things-- and the impalas work great cause they are alot easier to work with bein they are usualy bigger and you do mostly trimmin--and hardly any stretchin. 1 of my favs I did was a 59impala dash into a 64 Impala- and then right hand drived it as well- Ill dig that pic out for ya to see- I think youd like it
> *


You got skills Adam,big ups bro


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13688441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13688348
> *You got skills Adam,big ups bro
> *



Thanks ROy- I apreciate that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 25 2009, 05:42 PM~13688315
> *Thanks bRO
> 
> Ive done a few Dash swaps in things-- and the impalas work great cause they are alot easier to work with bein they are usualy bigger and you do mostly trimmin--and hardly any stretchin. 1 of my favs I did was a 59impala dash into a 64 Impala- and then right hand drived it as well- Ill dig that pic out for ya to see- I think youd like it
> *


YEAH, IM DOING MY DASH DIFFRENT FROM ANY CADDY I SEEN OUT THERE NORMAL DIGITAL DASH, I DONT WANT MY CAR TO BE LIKE ANY OTHERS OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13689212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if she is gonna use that jersey as evidence when filin Charges against Kobe
:dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DUMB DOUBLE POST --- OH WELL--- :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 25 2009, 08:21 PM~13689301
> *YEAH, IM DOING MY DASH DIFFRENT FROM ANY CADDY I SEEN OUT THERE NORMAL DIGITAL DASH, I DONT WANT MY CAR TO BE LIKE ANY OTHERS OUT THERE :cheesy:
> *


PM me with details- I wanna know.. I was gonna put a 62 Caddy Dash in My 79 Dually-- but its on hold for a good little while :angry:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Hay any one now when the cinco de miyo show that is always at Memorial Park is going down cause last year they had it in June just wondering what is going to happen this year


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn-- I know its nice out-- but why is it so dead in here :angry: 






:biggrin:



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, CHUCKIEBOY63



WHat up Chuc


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 26 2009, 07:40 AM~13692225
> *Hay any one now when the cinco de miyo show that is always at Memorial Park is going down cause last year they had it in June just wondering what is going to happen this year
> *


May 3rd @memorial park


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 
and thanks again Roy for the topic you made in OFF TOPIC about me


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

REPPIN THAT SO-CO R.O.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13688156
> *Just sitting home sicker than a mofo dog,how you been?
> *


I'll probably stop by the show on Sunday they usually have a few things to do for the kids right??


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 26 2009, 09:18 PM~13697306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Paint 'n' juice??? :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The car is gonna look nice Cipie so are you leaving the top on there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

ESTUPED were u at


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!! * :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado!!!!!!!!!!





:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~*



:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

FUCK THE SNOW[/b]


:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:43 AM~13701449
> *FUCK THE SNOW*
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]


Damn...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 09:39 AM~13701414
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 AM~13701987
> *Damn...
> *



Its bullshit already...lemme guess, you guys didn't get any snow down there??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus a lil' bit... it already melted!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 26 2009, 08:18 PM~13697306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOK LIKE YOU GOT JACK FOR SOME PARTS CIP :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PROUDUCT DOGG


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701449
> *FUCK THE SNOW*
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]



:angry: fuck that place i thought we had it bad here


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701449
> *FUCK THE SNOW*
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2009, 12:55 AM~13699639
> *The car is gonna look nice Cipie so are you leaving the top on there?
> *


Replacing the top stayin the same color.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 27 2009, 12:23 PM~13703343
> *DAMN LOOK LIKE YOU GOT JACK FOR SOME PARTS CIP :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PROUDUCT DOGG
> *


Had a little time to work on it sunday. Not tryin to rush it. The goal is to get it better then the orange Fleetwood


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 27 2009, 12:20 PM~13703892
> *Had a little time to work on it sunday. Not tryin to rush it. The goal is to get it better then the orange Fleetwood
> *


*WHAT ORANGE FLEETWOOD???* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 27 2009, 01:29 PM~13704000
> *WHAT ORANGE FLEETWOOD??? :biggrin:
> *


You member! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:46 PM~13704836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a competition,$10 entry for everyone.You only get 1 free entry per vehicle.No trophies....sounds like someone is trying to make some money :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

page 2???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705285
> *Not a competition,$10 entry for everyone.You only get 1 free entry per vehicle.No trophies....sounds like someone is trying to make some money :angry:
> *


i talked to Gasper the other day and he said that show is exibition only. His friend is doing the festivities that day but he is having the actual car show and trophies the following day


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## lady_fleetwood (Apr 10, 2006)

SNEAK PEEK OF CIPIE'S CAR























hno: hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Apr 27 2009, 08:51 PM~13710239
> *SNEAK PEEK OF CIPIE'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705285
> *Not a competition,$10 entry for everyone.You only get 1 free entry per vehicle.No trophies....sounds like someone is trying to make some money :angry:
> *


Ya- fuk that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13701449
> *FUCK THE SNOW*
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]


was this today, it was nice out here :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13688156
> *Just sitting home sicker than a mofo dog,how you been?
> *


good homie talked to chucks today


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Apr 27 2009, 09:51 PM~13710239
> *SNEAK PEEK OF CIPIE'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2009, 08:56 PM~13709250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*FUCK THE FAKERS*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13710753
> *was this today, it was nice out here :0
> *



YEP...what I woke up to this morning. None on the streets but still...I'm tired of it.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Stanley Hotel
Estes Park, CO

Made popular by Jack Nicholson in the movie "The Shining"


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711493
> *YEP...what I woke up to this morning. None on the streets but still...I'm tired of it.
> *


I TALKED TO MY MOM AND SHE DIDNT SAY ANYTHING BOUT THE WEATHER, YOUR CAMERA TAKES GOOD CLEAR PICTURES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 27 2009, 11:25 PM~13711622
> *I TALKED TO MY MOM AND SHE DIDNT SAY ANYTHING BOUT THE WEATHER, YOUR CAMERA TAKES GOOD CLEAR PICTURES
> *



That was a cell phone pic...Blackberry Curve courtesy of SWIPH


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

HOW BOUT THEM MUFFUGIN DENVER NUGGETS!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13711991
> *That was a cell phone pic...Blackberry Curve courtesy of SWIPH
> *


 :0 I BROKE MY PHONE YESTERDAY I GOT 2 GET A NEW ONE, BUT THAT SOUNDS A LITTLE OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE, JUST BY THE NAME


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 27 2009, 11:55 PM~13712015
> *:0 I BROKE MY PHONE YESTERDAY I GOT 2 GET A NEW ONE, BUT THAT SOUNDS A LITTLE OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE, JUST BY THE NAME
> *



They have actually come down in price alot...I got mine from SWIPH for the best price..


FREE


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Apr 27 2009, 08:51 PM~13710239
> *SNEAK PEEK OF CIPIE'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lady_fleetwood_@Apr 27 2009, 09:51 PM~13710239
> *SNEAK PEEK OF CIPIE'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 


Looks good Cip!!!!!

What's good Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:55 PM~13712509
> *They have actually come down in price alot...I got mine from SWIPH for the best price..
> FREE
> *


 YEP,THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DEAL :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: weather kinda shitty again but it ain't snowing atleast!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The weather hasn't been bad here it's a little cool in the morning but it gets decent in the afternoon yesterday though when the sun went down it got cool quick


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 09:12 AM~13714578
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin: weather kinda shitty again but it ain't snowing atleast!!!
> *


I AM NOT GAY BUT I HAD A DREAM THAT I WAS RIDING IN CALI WITH YOU, AND ONCE AGAIN NO **** :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2009, 09:55 AM~13715032
> *The weather hasn't been bad here it's a little cool in the morning but it gets decent in the afternoon yesterday though when the sun went down it got cool quick
> *


DONT SEND IT DOWN HERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 28 2009, 10:59 AM~13715090
> *I AM NOT GAY BUT I HAD A DREAM THAT I WAS RIDING IN CALI WITH YOU, AND ONCE AGAIN NO ****  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: letz go to Cali!!! no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 AM~13715290
> *What's up colorado?
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 10:49 AM~13715614
> *:roflmao: letz go to Cali!!! no ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So is anybody goin' to the cinco show on the 3rd in Springs??? or whutz da deal???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 05:43 PM~13720106
> *So is anybody goin' to the cinco show on the 3rd in Springs??? or whutz da deal???
> *


yea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 28 2009, 06:57 PM~13720255
> *yea
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13711991
> *That was a cell phone pic...Blackberry Curve courtesy of SWIPH
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:55 PM~13712509
> *They have actually come down in price alot...I got mine from SWIPH for the best price..
> FREE
> *


  

We went thROugh a day of DRASTIC SHIT and you helped me out bRO--- so It was the least I could do.. It was jus sittin in my drawer anyways-- SO Im glad its bein put to use.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*Take 5 minutes and do this..  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*
ill checc it out homie*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 28 2009, 06:30 PM~13720559
> *ill checc it out homie
> *


Thanks bRO-- and get everybody you know to do the same :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Stopping in to say HELLO..... to my fellow APBT lover SWIPH..........


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 28 2009, 06:36 PM~13720625
> *Stopping in to say HELLO..... to my fellow APBT lover SWIPH..........
> *



What up Big Dog- hows things goin out your way. Got any new pics for me :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

COUPLE UPDATES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 28 2009, 07:57 PM~13720841
> *COUPLE UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus....shit looks nice Cipie and after the last couple days I gotta hand it to you guys.
I can't even get my rocker done... :angry: ......fuck .....shit's gonna make me take a sledge to it :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 28 2009, 08:09 PM~13720986
> *Jesus....shit looks nice Cipie and after the last couple days I gotta hand it to you guys.
> I can't even get my rocker done... :angry: ......fuck .....shit's gonna make me take a sledge to it :cheesy:
> *


Bring it down and let me take care of it! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 28 2009, 08:18 PM~13721102
> *Bring it down and let me take care of it! :biggrin:
> *


wish I could afford it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 28 2009, 08:22 PM~13721153
> *wish I could afford it
> *


The benefit of being able to do it myself!!! :biggrin: 
I've got maybe 8 hours total in my car right now! To bad I gotta do estimates all day, probably would have been done [email protected]!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 28 2009, 08:26 PM~13721214
> *The benefit of being able to do it myself!!! :biggrin:
> I've got maybe 8 hours total in my car right now!  To bad I gotta do estimates all day, probably would have been done [email protected]!
> *


Nice,I got like 10 in mine and $250 and it still looks like ass crack :biggrin:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

wassssup colorado ? just came in to check it out but im the only one here again my timing must be off :biggrin: also just to let everyone know ive had the bomba for sell on the classifieds section for over a month and a half now and havent gotten any decent offers so im giving colorado a cinco special i was asking 15,000 then dropped it to 13,500 so now im saying best offer over 11,500 i really need to get rid of it i love it but familias first and i got to many bills to catch up on so my lose is someones gain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Apr 28 2009, 08:43 PM~13721446
> *wassssup colorado ? just came in to check it out but im the only one here again my timing must be off  :biggrin:  also just to let everyone know ive had the bomba for sell on the classifieds section for over a month and a half now and havent gotten any decent offers so im giving colorado a cinco special i was asking 15,000 then dropped it to 13,500 so now im saying best offer over 11,500 i really need to get rid of it i love it but familias first and i got to many bills to catch up on so my lose is someones gain
> *


GOOD deal CJ :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*
Just signed it homie!!! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be at Cinco in the Springs but I think every city is having there own thing this year,So ours might not be too packed :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 28 2009, 08:50 PM~13721554
> *I'll be at Cinco in the Springs but I think every city is having there own thing this year,So ours might not be too packed :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 07:49 PM~13721538
> *Just signed it homie!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Apr 28 2009, 08:09 PM~13720986
> *Jesus....shit looks nice Cipie and after the last couple days I gotta hand it to you guys.
> I can't even get my rocker done... :angry: ......fuck .....shit's gonna make me take a sledge to it :cheesy:
> *


its JEEEEEEEZZZZZZUSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696103
> *May 3rd @memorial park
> *


Thanks bro i havn't seen no flyers or really got out on the weekends thanks again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 28 2009, 10:11 PM~13723192
> *Thanks bro i havn't seen no flyers or really got out on the  weekends thanks again
> *


I posted the entry form up about a week ago,here it is


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 07:26 PM~13720521
> *
> 
> We went thROugh a day of DRASTIC SHIT and you helped me out bRO--- so It was the least I could do.. It was jus sittin in my drawer anyways-- SO Im glad its bein put to use.
> *



Yea...that was an adventure of a lifetime


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*


Signed Homie!!!! *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO RYDERZ!!!
WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

What time is the Car show/parade in Pueblo?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 29 2009, 07:25 AM~13726594
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO RYDERZ!!!
> WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT!
> *



What up Cip. Glad to see every thing worked out for you. Car is looking great!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up peeps!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 29 2009, 07:25 AM~13726594
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO RYDERZ!!!
> WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*

:thumbsup:*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*
I'll check this out after work and have my lady do the same *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Apr 29 2009, 08:09 AM~13726821
> *What time is the Car show/parade  in Pueblo?
> *


I believe it starts at ten


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks roy its only a good deal if someone will jump on it i guess


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's good Colorado!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 28 2009, 10:44 PM~13725026
> *Signed Homie!!!!
> *


Thanks Bigg Izz


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 10:33 AM~13729180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Apr 28 2009, 08:43 PM~13721446
> *wassssup colorado ? just came in to check it out but im the only one here again my timing must be off  :biggrin:  also just to let everyone know ive had the bomba for sell on the classifieds section for over a month and a half now and havent gotten any decent offers so im giving colorado a cinco special i was asking 15,000 then dropped it to 13,500 so now im saying best offer over 11,500 i really need to get rid of it i love it but familias first and i got to many bills to catch up on so my lose is someones gain
> *


everybodies broke it took me like 2 or more years to sell my ride


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13720546
> *Take 5 minutes and do this..
> *


*
signed it*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 29 2009, 11:24 AM~13729828
> *I'll check this out after work and have my lady do the same
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH

whats up Roy and Adam :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 29 2009, 08:04 PM~13734871
> *Thanks homie
> *


Topics not doing so great in offtopic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:18 PM~13735138
> *Topics not doing so great in offtopic
> *


Its doin jus fine to me. You know as well as I do that in OT there is always gonna be shit talkin- that shit dont mean nata to me. I posted it with the thought that EVEN IF I ONLY GET 1 PERSON TO GO TO THE LINK AND FOLLOW THE STEPS-- then that is cool with me.. WELL Larry-- Ill tell you this- ALOT MORE THAN THAT HAVE PMd me about it. They havent all posted in there-- which is fine- I could care less if they post in there agreein wit me and sayin that we all need to be doin this-- if they want to keep it private-- FUC IT- thats fine with me.. Ive got atleast 10 PMs fROm peeps who have relatives in THE FEDS and would love to see it passed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13735319
> *Its doin jus fine to me. You know as well as I do that in OT there is always gonna be shit talkin- that shit dont mean nata to me.  I posted it with the thought that EVEN IF I ONLY GET 1 PERSON TO GO TO THE LINK AND FOLLOW THE STEPS-- then that is cool with me.. WELL Larry-- Ill tell you this- ALOT MORE THAN THAT HAVE PMd me about it. They havent all posted in there-- which is fine- I could care less if they post in there agreein wit me and sayin that we all need to be doin this-- if they want to keep it private-- FUC IT- thats fine with me.. Ive got atleast 10 PMs fROm peeps who have relatives in THE FEDS and would love to see it passed
> *


Yeah it sux to argue with KNOW IT ALLS good luck with it I'll check it out later from my home comp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 29 2009, 08:06 PM~13734898
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2009, 05:56 PM~13733367
> *What's good Colorado!
> *


Whats up Sean you must be under the hood of that 64 haven't seen you on LIL for a while?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:41 PM~13735544
> *Whats up Sean you must be under the hood of that 64 haven't seen you on LIL for a while?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 29 2009, 07:06 PM~13734898
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, SWIPH
> 
> ...


what up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:35 PM~13735451
> *Yeah it sux to argue with KNOW IT ALLS good luck with it I'll check it out later from my home comp
> *



YA- fuc em :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 29 2009, 09:35 PM~13736452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I mean under the hood working on it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 08:37 PM~13736486
> *I mean under the hood working on it :biggrin:
> *



I know :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

How about them Nuggets??? Mavs are next!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:41 PM~13735544
> *Whats up Sean you must be under the hood of that 64 haven't seen you on LIL for a while?
> *


*Nah, that ain't it :cheesy: Just been busy with work, and some personal shit, you know how that goes...*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2009, 12:13 AM~13738875
> *Nah, that ain't it :cheesy: Just been busy with work, and some personal shit, you know how that goes...
> *


Yeah I know whats up so you doing good otherwise??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday impala63 you old ass mofo* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2009, 12:25 AM~13739009
> *Happy Birthday impala63  you old ass mofo :biggrin:
> *


Thanks larry and cip. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 30 2009, 06:27 AM~13739880
> *Thanks larry and cip. :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday JR


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Apr 30 2009, 06:00 AM~13739789
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!
> *


x2 Happy B-day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que paso CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 30 2009, 01:42 PM~13744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2009, 12:25 AM~13739009
> *Happy Birthday impala63  you old ass mofo :biggrin:
> *


X35


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

damn 2 years to sell ur ride? i sure as hell hope i sell mine quicker then that because 2 years from now if its not sold ill keep it and redue the whole thing once jobs pick up again that is


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 30 2009, 01:42 PM~13744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 11:15 PM~13738902
> *Yeah I know whats up so you doing good otherwise??
> *


*Simon  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Happy 21st birfday Junior!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 30 2009, 02:19 PM~13745187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks CO.I had a good birthday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 30 2009, 02:42 PM~13744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Neither skill will help you shoot a gun better but if I had to choose one the dancing would be my fortay so I can get the ladies :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

happy b day jr


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Apr 30 2009, 09:40 PM~13749239
> *happy b day jr
> *


Whats up Ben hit me up homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Weather isn't looking too good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2009, 08:29 AM~13752996
> *Weather isn't looking too good
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...looks like rain for most of this weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 10:11 AM~13753292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WORKING HARD!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 04:11 PM~13753292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the gold just hit the spot!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 1 2009, 09:48 AM~13753569
> *the gold just hit the spot!
> *


Different car Bro but thanks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:46 AM~13753552
> *WUS SUP CHUCK
> *


WHAT UP WRINKLES?...........YA , I'LL WHATCH YOUR BEER. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:14 PM~13711473
> *FUCK THE FAKERS
> *


 :nono: :nono: ITS GONNA BE A INTRESTING GAME WHEN THEY MEET THO WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 09:51 AM~13753602
> *WHAT UP WRINKLES?...........YA , I'LL WHATCH YOUR BEER. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WOWWWWEEEE the Nuggets got outta the first round....aint that sooooo cute


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 08:51 AM~13753602
> *WHAT UP WRINKLES?...........YA , I'LL WHATCH YOUR BEER. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN GOTTA GO TO WORK IN 2HRS IT'S A MANDORTY BBQ FOR THE ARMY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 09:54 AM~13753642
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN GOTTA GO TO WORK IN 2HRS IT'S A MANDORTY BBQ FOR THE ARMY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 08:56 AM~13753653
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:54 AM~13753642
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN GOTTA GO TO WORK IN 2HRS IT'S A MANDORTY BBQ FOR THE ARMY
> *


MAN YOU LUCKY. BRING ME BACK A DOGGY PLATE OF FOOD. :biggrin: OR A MRE FOR LATER.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 08:56 AM~13753659
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU DOING TODAY ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 09:56 AM~13753659
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey anybody help Kiko yet?
If not tell him I'll be over tomorrow  
You need any help fawker?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 08:57 AM~13753666
> *MAN YOU LUCKY. BRING ME BACK A DOGGY PLATE OF FOOD. :biggrin: OR A MRE FOR LATER.
> *


I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 08:58 AM~13753674
> *Hey anybody help Kiko yet?
> If not tell him I'll be over tomorrow
> You need any help fawker?
> *


I THINK HE IS GONNA DO HIS CAR SATURDAY BUT NOT SURE SHIT HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO DO ANYTHING TO THE CAR BEEN GETTING OFF WORK LATE :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13753667
> *WHAT YOU DOING TODAY ROY
> *


Buying clips and screws from the cliphouse, installing them,cleaning my upholstery,fixing my stereo,cleaning my engine,cleaning my trunk,waxing the car,stripping the radiator,house cleaning,and cleaning the garage.....you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You coming down for the show Chuck?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:00 AM~13753706
> *Buying clips and screws from the cliphouse, installing them,cleaning my upholstery,fixing my stereo,cleaning my engine,cleaning my trunk,waxing the car,stripping the radiator,house cleaning,and cleaning the garage.....you?
> *


WOW, SO YOU SHOULD BE DONE BY NOON. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:00 AM~13753706
> *Buying clips and screws from the cliphouse, installing them,cleaning my upholstery,fixing my stereo,cleaning my engine,cleaning my trunk,waxing the car,stripping the radiator,house cleaning,and cleaning the garage.....you?
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAMN! WHAT ABOUT CUTTING THE GRASS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:02 AM~13753729
> *DAAAAAAAAAAMN! WHAT ABOUT CUTTING THE GRASS :biggrin:
> *


Nah I live up North the shit is barely coming in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:02 AM~13753725
> *WOW, SO YOU SHOULD BE DONE BY NOON. :biggrin:
> *


Tomorrow


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:03 AM~13753741
> *Nah I live up North the shit is barely coming in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:01 AM~13753715
> *You coming down for the show Chuck?
> *


I DON'T KNOW YET, THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE REALLY SHITTY. THE FUNDS ARE TIGHT AND ME AND THE WIFE SHARING THE CAR DOESN'T HELP EITHER, BUT WE WILL SEE.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 09:05 AM~13753764
> *I DON'T KNOW YET, THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE REALLY SHITTY. THE FUNDS ARE TIGHT AND ME AND THE WIFE SHARING THE CAR DOESN'T HELP EITHER, BUT WE WILL SEE.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:05 AM~13753764
> *I DON'T KNOW YET, THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE REALLY SHITTY. THE FUNDS ARE TIGHT AND ME AND THE WIFE SHARING THE CAR DOESN'T HELP EITHER, BUT WE WILL SEE.
> *


No biggie,I don't think the turnout will be that great this year,alot of stuff going on elsewhere ,and the weather


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:06 AM~13753786
> *No biggie,I don't think the turnout will be that great this year,alot of stuff going on elsewhere ,and the weather
> *


IT'S GONNA SUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:07 AM~13753801
> *IT'S GONNA SUCK
> *


I think Imma pick up a tarp or two to put around the tent,and bring a table ,chairs,and some bones


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:08 AM~13753819
> *I think Imma pick up a tarp or two to put around the tent,and bring a table ,chairs,and some bones
> *


I GOT THE TABLES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:09 AM~13753830
> *I GOT THE TABLES
> *


I'm sure someone will bring the beer,and watch yours for you Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13753786
> *No biggie,I don't think the turnout will be that great this year,alot of stuff going on elsewhere ,and the weather
> *


YA, THERE IS ALOT OF SHIT GOING ON EVERYWHERE. TO BAD I COULDN'T CRUISE OUT THERE.

BUT, I WILL BE TWO WEEKS OUT BEFORE THE CAR IS READY? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who's having the fight?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:11 AM~13753849
> *I'm sure someone will bring the beer,and watch yours for you Wrinkles :biggrin:
> *


WELL LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THE TABLES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:13 AM~13753863
> *YA, THERE IS ALOT OF SHIT GOING ON EVERYWHERE. TO BAD I COULDN'T CRUISE OUT THERE.
> 
> BUT, I WILL BE TWO WEEKS OUT BEFORE THE CAR IS READY? :0
> *


Cool so it's finally gonna be up and running huh?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:13 AM~13753864
> *Who's having the fight?
> *


WHAT FIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:14 AM~13753871
> *WELL LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THE TABLES
> *


will they fit under the tent?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:13 AM~13753864
> *Who's having the fight?
> *


 :dunno: I'LL TALK TO THE WIFE IF I DO GET THE FIGHT IT'S GONNA BE A SHORT NIGHT CAUSE OF THE SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:14 AM~13753878
> *WHAT FIGHT?
> *


Pacquiao vs Hatton


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:14 AM~13753874
> *Cool so it's finally gonna be up and running huh?
> *


IT WILL BE OUT OF PAINT IN 2 WEEKS. THEN IT WILL BE ASSEMBLY TIME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:15 AM~13753901
> *IT WILL BE OUT OF PAINT IN 2 WEEKS. THEN IT WILL BE ASSEMBLY TIME.
> *


Crunch time.....how is Denver looking?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:15 AM~13753900
> *Pacquiao vs Hatton
> *


DAMN, THAT FIGHT IS ALREADY HERE. THATS GOING TO BE A WAR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:15 AM~13753899
> *:dunno: I'LL TALK TO THE WIFE IF I DO GET THE FIGHT IT'S GONNA BE A SHORT NIGHT CAUSE OF THE SHOW
> *


I thought about that too,would like to get back home by at least Midnight 
But it would seem out of place to be at a show without a hangover :dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:14 AM~13753883
> *will they fit under the tent?
> *


IT'S THE GREEN LONG TABLES


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:16 AM~13753906
> *Crunch time.....how is Denver looking?
> *


IT WILL BE CLOSE, BUT SHOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:18 AM~13753923
> *I thought about that too,would like to get back home by at least Midnight
> But it would seem out of place to be at a show without a hangover :dunno:
> *


HAD TOO MANY OF THOSE COULDN'T ENJOY THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:18 AM~13753928
> *IT'S THE GREEN LONG TABLES
> *


We can probably use 1 of em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:19 AM~13753945
> *HAD TOO MANY OF THOSE COULDN'T ENJOY THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


GTFO :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:18 AM~13753929
> *IT WILL BE CLOSE, BUT SHOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:22 AM~13753968
> *GTFO  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HOWS THE WAGON COMING ALONG CHUCKIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:24 AM~13754004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE IT'S A GOOD FIGHT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The date is wrong on poster it is May 2nd


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:24 AM~13754004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FIGHT ISN'T UNTIL NEXT SATURDAY, I THOUGHT IT WAS THIS WEEKEND. :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:26 AM~13754025
> *The date is wrong on poster it is May 2nd
> *


SORRY, I WAS ALREADY TYPING.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:28 AM~13754045
> *THAT FIGHT ISN'T UNTIL NEXT SATURDAY, I THOUGHT IT WAS THIS WEEKEND. :uh:
> *


Saturday is the 9th
dawson and Tarver are fighting that weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well fellas I better get started I got alot of shit to do
Have a GOOD day and see you on Sunday Wrinkles
Let's set something up on going to look at that place Chuck


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:29 AM~13754059
> *Saturday is the 9th
> dawson and Tarver are fighting that weekend
> *


IS THAT PAY PER VIEW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:31 AM~13754077
> *IS THAT PAY PER VIEW
> *


The Tarver fight is just HBO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:31 AM~13754075
> *Well fellas I better get started I got alot of shit to do
> Have a GOOD day and see you on Sunday Wrinkles
> Let's set something up on going to look at that place Chuck
> *


DON'T WORK TO HARD :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:31 AM~13754075
> *Well fellas I better get started I got alot of shit to do
> Have a GOOD day and see you on Sunday Wrinkles
> Let's set something up on going to look at that place Chuck
> *


I WILL SEE WHAT THE WIFES SCHEDULE IS LIKE IN THE NEXT WEEK, SO I CAN GET HER CAR.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:32 AM~13754093
> *The Tarver fight is just HBO
> *


THAT'S BECAUSE NOBODY WOULD PAY TO SE HIM FIGHT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 10:32 AM~13754099
> *I WILL SEE WHAT THE WIFES SCHEDULE IS LIKE IN THE NEXT WEEK, SO I CAN GET HER CAR.
> *


Or I can pick you up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 10:32 AM~13754094
> *DON'T WORK TO HARD :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying not to :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later 
I'll call you guys :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 11:34 AM~13754114
> *Or I can pick you up
> *


WHAT ABOUT MY KIDS, UNLESS WE DO IT ON A WEEKEND. I HAVE TO PUT THEM IN CARSEATS AND YOU DON'T HAVE SEAT BELTS IN THE REAR, DO YOU.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 09:24 AM~13754003
> *HOWS THE WAGON COMING ALONG CHUCKIE
> *


*ITS COMMING ALONG PERRO....IM LOVEN IT HOMEBOY!!! I SEE YOU GOODTIMERS GETTING READY FOR THE CINCO SHOW.....I REMEMBER DOING THAT, HEY TELL KIKO I SAID WHATS CRACKEN WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE AND KEEP PUSHEN....OH YEA YOU KNOW I ALREADY ORDERD THAT FIGHT, YOU GUYS ARE ALL WELCOME TO COME ON OVER ESE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT...KEEP PUSHEN G~TIMERS.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:24 AM~13754004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU KNOW I GOT IT.....GOODTIMES * :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Swiph call me when you got a minuute


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

what cinco do you guys think is gonna be better the springs or pueblo i wanna try and make it this year last year i was in pueblo but not at the cinco i was at the hospital for my grandma but on the way i seen a couple lows heading up there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@May 1 2009, 01:53 PM~13756192
> *what cinco do you guys think is gonna be better the springs or pueblo i wanna try and make it this year last year i was in pueblo but not at the cinco i was at the hospital for my grandma but on the way i seen a couple lows heading up there
> *


I think the one in Canon City is gonna be the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let me know if you can see it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2009, 09:52 AM~13753616
> *:nono:  :nono: ITS GONNA BE A INTRESTING GAME WHEN THEY MEET THO WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS
> *



Yea...can't look to far ahead though...Denver gots to beat Dallas, which we should, and Hollywood needs to beat Houston, which they should...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 09:54 AM~13753640
> *WOWWWWEEEE the Nuggets got outta the first round....aint that sooooo cute
> *



TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO LA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 1 2009, 05:05 PM~13758252
> *TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO LA
> *


 :roflmao: Whutz Good CO!!! Whutz Good Roy??? Did any of you Springs peeps see Adan cruising??? :thumbsup: looking good no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 02:44 PM~13757369
> *I think the one in Canon City is gonna be the shit :thumbsup:
> *


are you serious or just fucking with me :biggrin: i never see lows here in canon the only cars here are hot rods and muscle cars ill look into it but thanks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 1 2009, 05:05 PM~13758252
> *TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO LA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2009, 06:15 PM~13758916
> *:roflmao: Whutz Good CO!!! Whutz Good Roy??? Did any of you Springs peeps see Adan cruising???  :thumbsup: looking good no ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I heard he stopped by Julians house :0 
Damn I know that fuckers gotta be sick :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 07:13 PM~13759322
> *I heard he stopped by Julians house :0
> Damn I know that fuckers gotta be sick :yes:
> *


Roy you or Fes need to get a pic of it to show us small times boys from the valley. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2009, 08:17 PM~13759784
> *Roy you or Fes need to get a pic of it to show us small times boys from the valley. :biggrin:
> *


oooohhh I'll make sure I get a few pics


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 08:23 PM~13759822
> *oooohhh I'll make sure I get a few pics
> *


Thankssssssss.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13759840
> *Thankssssssss.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2009, 05:15 PM~13758916
> *:roflmao: Whutz Good CO!!! Whutz Good Roy??? Did any of you Springs peeps see Adan cruising???  :thumbsup: looking good no ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 1 2009, 09:15 AM~13753901
> *IT WILL BE OUT OF PAINT IN 2 WEEKS. THEN IT WILL BE ASSEMBLY TIME.
> *


When you comin bac upto the shop?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2009, 08:17 PM~13759784
> *Roy you or Fes need to get a pic of it to show us small times boys from the valley. :biggrin:
> *


Bad camera phone pic but here you go...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13761143
> *Bad camera phone pic but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


i saw it the other night before he put the wheels on it. :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2009, 10:36 PM~13761143
> *Bad camera phone pic but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fes.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 1 2009, 10:21 PM~13760359
> *When you comin bac upto the shop?
> *


SOMETIME THIS WEEK COMING UP, I HAVE TO LAY LOW TILL AFTER TUESDAY. I HAVE TO GO TO COURT OVER MY HOUSE IN FLORIDA. I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO HIDE MONEY. :biggrin: 

I GOT THE OTHER CHECK FROM THE INSURANCE TODAY.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 1 2009, 04:04 PM~13758247
> *Yea...can't look to far ahead though...Denver gots to beat Dallas, which we should, and Hollywood needs to beat Houston, which they should...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2009, 11:36 PM~13761648
> *Thanks Fes.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Weather is gonna be fucked up all over don't think any of the shows are gonna be that great


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2009, 10:36 PM~13761143
> *Bad camera phone pic but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow no plaque on it? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 2 2009, 01:20 AM~13762242
> *SOMETIME THIS WEEK COMING UP, I HAVE TO LAY LOW TILL AFTER TUESDAY. I HAVE TO GO TO COURT OVER MY HOUSE IN FLORIDA. I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO HIDE MONEY. :biggrin:
> 
> I GOT THE OTHER CHECK FROM THE INSURANCE TODAY.
> *


so what you wind up getting?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 2 2009, 12:20 AM~13762242
> *SOMETIME THIS WEEK COMING UP, I HAVE TO LAY LOW TILL AFTER TUESDAY. I HAVE TO GO TO COURT OVER MY HOUSE IN FLORIDA. I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO HIDE MONEY. :biggrin:
> 
> I GOT THE OTHER CHECK FROM THE INSURANCE TODAY.
> *



Did you get the pic I sent you of it las night??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 07:57 AM~13763261
> *so what you wind up getting?
> *


Enough to make it way fuccin wet- and cleaner then it was before it went on the transport


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> so what you wind up getting?
> EVERYTHING IS BEING TAKING CARE OF BY THE INSURANCE. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > so what you wind up getting?
> > EVERYTHING IS BEING TAKING CARE OF BY THE INSURANCE. :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Well that's GOOD and if you are happy that's all that counts :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13763264
> *Did you get the pic I sent you of it las night??? :biggrin:
> *


YA, I GOT IT. THANKS

THERE MAKING GREAT PROGRESS. I WILL BE DROPING OFF SOME PARTS NEXT WEEK TO GET SPRAYED WITH THE CAR.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 10:44 AM~13763526
> *Well that's GOOD and if you are happy that's all that counts :thumbsup:
> *


WELL..... I DON'T KNOW IF I WILL EVER BE HAPPY, I AM A CAR GUY AND I WILL ALWAYS FIND SOMETHING TO IMPROVE ON. BUT THIS WILL BE A GREAT START IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.

THE REAL PROBLEM IS DECIDING FLAKE OR NO FLAKE..............HMMMMM? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 2 2009, 09:49 AM~13763560
> *WELL..... I DON'T KNOW IF I WILL EVER BE HAPPY, I AM A CAR GUY AND I WILL ALWAYS FIND SOMETHING TO IMPROVE ON. BUT THIS WILL BE A GREAT START IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.
> 
> THE REAL PROBLEM IS DECIDING FLAKE OR NO FLAKE..............HMMMMM? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 2 2009, 08:49 AM~13763560
> *WELL..... I DON'T KNOW IF I WILL EVER BE HAPPY, I AM A CAR GUY AND I WILL ALWAYS FIND SOMETHING TO IMPROVE ON. BUT THIS WILL BE A GREAT START IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.
> 
> THE REAL PROBLEM IS DECIDING FLAKE OR NO FLAKE..............HMMMMM? :biggrin:
> *


FLAKE THAT MUTHAFUCCA OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I dont care how straight the body looks before paint-- SHOOT THE FLAKE- then










SHOOT SOME MORE




















and then- JUS A LITTLE BIT MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just my opinion but I think classic Chevy's look corny flaked out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 10:01 AM~13763655
> *Just my opinion but I think classic Chevy's look corny flaked out
> *


Now if there was patterns and flake was in certain patterns that would look


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 07:42 AM~13763202
> *Wow no plaque on it? :0
> *


*He is still ROlling Xquizite (*sp) for now.....*


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 09:03 AM~13763667
> *Now if there was patterns and flake was in certain patterns that would look
> *


hey roy are you gonna come to canon or are you staying in springs im just gonna walk around and see if i can find some nice cars


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 1 2009, 07:11 PM~13759309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 2 2009, 10:44 AM~13764275
> *He is still ROlling Xquizite (*sp) for now.....
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 2 2009, 11:44 AM~13764275
> *He is still ROlling Xquizite (*sp) for now.....
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 2 2009, 09:01 AM~13763655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DEFINETLY LIKE IT MORE WHEN PATTERNS ARE IN FLAKE-- but I like flake-- I think when a chevy is flaked out- and the patterns are laked out a whole lot more- thats the best combo.
BUT-- it all depends on the color 2-- and the color on his 65 to me should be flaked out. But like your 62 would have definetly looked CORNY all flaked out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up Cip and Wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up everybody? Swiph whats the status on my ride? You close to being done?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 2 2009, 09:11 PM~13767351
> *What up Cip and Wedo
> *


What up bROther!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13767361
> *What up bROther!
> *


Chillen...trying to find a movie to download for the wifey


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 2 2009, 09:11 PM~13767351
> *What up Cip and Wedo
> *



What up Chris hows everything goin?
What up Cip?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 2 2009, 09:13 PM~13767372
> *What up Chris hows everything goin?
> What up Cip?
> *



Same shit...different toilet..u?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 2 2009, 09:14 PM~13767380
> *Same shit...different toilet..u?
> *



Nothin much lately. Just bumpin the shit outta this new tech n9ne and getting my daily lil fix


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 2 2009, 09:16 PM~13767391
> *Nothin much lately. Just bumpin the shit outta this new tech n9ne and getting my daily lil fix
> *



Yea I finally broke down and bougt the E-40 and Scarface since they were on sale at Target. Been riding to those. 

Have you heard that cat named thats tre? He's local, probably one of nicest locals I've heard.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GO HATTON !!!!!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13767410
> *Yea I finally broke down and bougt the E-40 and Scarface since they were on sale at Target. Been riding to those.
> 
> Have you heard that cat named thats tre? He's local, probably one of nicest locals I've heard.
> *



Naw not at all. Youll have to let me checc him out at the next meeting. I love local music.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 2 2009, 09:13 PM~13767372
> *What up Chris hows everything goin?
> What up Cip?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 2 2009, 09:22 PM~13767450
> *Naw not at all. Youll have to let me checc him out at the next meeting. I love local music.
> *



www.myspace.com/thatstre


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 2 2009, 10:09 PM~13767880
> *www.myspace.com/thatstre
> *


He's nice! I wouldent bump him the same way i bump hawkman and cac and interstate ike or Julox for that matter but in party situations i would bump his shit. Thanks for puttin me on to some new shit though.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13767434
> *GO HATTON !!!!!
> *


Damm that fight sucked.He made Hatton look like a little boy. :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13767354
> *What up everybody? Swiph whats the status on my ride? You close to being done?
> *


Not yet- Ive been havin to get some other stuff taken care of to get some bills taken care of since ya kind suprised me with the change of plans out of nowhere. Dont worry- Ill get it taken care of..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MORNIN COLORADO RYDERS-- all yall ****** hung over or what? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Colorado Springs Car show I only took a few pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt. it was cool to see everyone out there today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GOODTIMESROY, AdanJPAAR
:wave: 
Congrats fucker :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

nice 63 wagon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

yo GoodTimer you guys going to the Fathers Day car show in Alamosa this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 3 2009, 07:07 PM~13772870
> *ttt. it was cool to see everyone out there today.
> *


x2 It was cool seeing everyone again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 3 2009, 08:20 PM~13773535
> *yo GoodTimer you guys going to the Fathers Day car show in Alamosa this year?
> *


we might alot of other stuff going on that weekend though so it's kinda in the air


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13773574
> *we might alot of other stuff going on that weekend though so it's kinda in the air
> *


 :thumbsup: i like doing that show because its slowpace.. no drama no politics. I like to BBQ at the park too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chalk anotha one up for The Nuggets... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What up colorado, hows life treating you :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13776159
> *What up colorado, hows life treating you  :biggrin:
> *


  HOW BEEN TWEEDY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2009, 06:55 AM~13777063
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2009, 07:19 AM~13777138
> *whats up fes
> *


Whut Up Chuck!!! Nice seein' you guys yesterday!!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

NEW MEXICO PASSING BY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 4 2009, 07:47 AM~13777258
> *NEW MEXICO PASSING BY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2009, 09:13 PM~13774066
> *Chalk anotha one up for The Nuggets...  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2009, 06:35 AM~13776886
> * HOW BEEN TWEEDY
> *


GOOD, My son was born last saturday so i been pretty busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 4 2009, 10:35 AM~13778592
> *GOOD, My son was born last saturday so i been pretty busy
> *


Congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These fuckers are bad ass


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 3 2009, 07:19 PM~13773523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 4 2009, 06:47 AM~13777258
> *NEW MEXICO PASSING BY
> *


What up Tony-- whats GooD wit ya


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2009, 01:54 PM~13771261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That car must have left springs and came to denver to be in a show I was working..I swore I saw the same car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 01:09 PM~13780008
> *That car must have left springs and came to denver to be in a show I was working..I swore I saw the same car
> *


It did...It came with Sam's Customs and another club members hopper.We was gonna hop against one of them but the City wanted barricades up before anyone hopped.They tried to get the hop on the baseball field but couldn't get a key from the City manager to open it,so they went back to Denver


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

Was i the only one that got sun burnt Yesterday lol
there was alot of bad cars yesterday i give props to all :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 4 2009, 01:35 PM~13780233
> *Was i the only one that got sun burnt Yesterday lol
> there was alot of bad cars yesterday i give props to all :thumbsup:
> *


Seen alot of City Wide shirts yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

nice to be noticed 
good to see GOODTIMES in the sun too 
how many cars did you show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 4 2009, 01:48 PM~13780350
> *nice to be noticed
> good to see GOODTIMES in the sun too
> how many cars did you show?
> *


GT alwayz doin' da damn thang!!! nicest lineup out there yesterday!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: No disrespect to any other clubs though!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 01:13 PM~13780047
> *It did...It came with Sam's Customs and another club members hopper.We  was gonna hop against one of them but the City wanted barricades up before anyone hopped.They tried to get the hop on the baseball field but couldn't get a key from the City manager to open it,so they went back to Denver
> *



Yea they did a hop where I was at I think...not sure cuz I left to go gets some grub


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 4 2009, 02:15 PM~13780614
> *whats good Fes?
> *


Whut Up Chris!!! How are things goin' over there???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2009, 02:02 PM~13780471
> *GT alwayz doin' da damn thang!!! nicest lineup out there yesterday!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: No disrespect to any other clubs though!!!
> *


We appreciate that Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@May 4 2009, 01:48 PM~13780350
> *nice to be noticed
> good to see GOODTIMES in the sun too
> how many cars did you show?
> *


we only had 6 there


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

i didnt see shit in canon i was sad all i saw were some motorcyclers from sons of silence and saw them fucking with a prospect my dad thaught they were a christian bike club but i was like shit those guysll tear you up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@May 4 2009, 03:33 PM~13781514
> *i didnt see shit in canon i was sad all i saw were some motorcyclers from sons of silence and saw them fucking with a prospect my dad thaught they were a christian bike club but i was like shit those guysll tear you up
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2009, 03:36 PM~13781560
> *:cheesy:
> *



Sup foolio


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 03:38 PM~13781585
> *Sup foolio
> *



just chillen ! what are you up to


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE CAR SHOW SUNDAY IN THE SPRINGS????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 02:15 PM~13780611
> *Yea they did a hop where I was at I think...not sure cuz I left to go gets some grub
> *


So was the show big up there?? The show was small in Springs and I heard it was the same in Pueblo.I think alot of people are still putting in work.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2009, 04:10 PM~13781931
> *just chillen ! what are you up to
> *



Nada...anyone down there wanna come see Fat Jay..I mean, Fat Joe on May 23rd?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:22 PM~13782040
> *Nada...anyone down there wanna come see Fat Jay..I mean, Fat Joe on May 23rd?
> *



idk we have a meeting the next day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:22 PM~13782040
> *Nada...anyone down there wanna come see Fat Jay..I mean, Fat Joe on May 23rd?
> *


Where's he gonna be at???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 04:17 PM~13781986
> *So was the show big up there?? The show was small in Springs and I heard it was the same in Pueblo.I think alot of people are still putting in work.
> *



I guess it would be what you considered big. It wasn't an all lo lo show so there was some other kinda of rides there, some imports, couple hot rods...etc. About 40 cars maybe??


As far as the quality of some of the rides tho :thumbsdown: 


Couple nice ones...but not many


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:24 PM~13782073
> *I guess it would be what you considered big.  It wasn't an all lo lo show so there was some other kinda of rides there, some imports, couple hot rods...etc. About 40 cars maybe??
> As far as the quality of some of the rides tho  :thumbsdown:
> Couple nice ones...but not many
> *


The two shows down this way Springs and Pueblo had hot rods mixed in and mini trucks


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2009, 04:23 PM~13782053
> *idk we have a meeting  the next day
> *



True...just let me know, I might able to score a couple tix if I know ahead of time.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2009, 04:24 PM~13782069
> *Where's he gonna be at???
> *



Paladium
I-76 and Pecos
Denver


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 04:26 PM~13782093
> *The two shows down this way Springs and Pueblo had hot rods mixed in and mini trucks
> *



How many rides total??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:29 PM~13782121
> *How many rides total??
> *


The springs one had maybe 20 cars there if I had to take a guess not sure on the Pueblo one my homie told me about that one to me though it seemed like not too many low lows there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:28 PM~13782108
> *Paladium
> I-76 and Pecos
> Denver
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 04:26 PM~13782095
> *True...just let me know, I might able to score a couple tix if I know ahead of time.
> *



yea i will fo show


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 04:36 PM~13782182
> *The springs one had maybe 20 cars there if I had to take a guess not sure on the Pueblo one my homie told me about that one to me though it seemed like not too many low lows there
> *



there was alot more cars in PUEBLO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2009, 05:04 PM~13782500
> *there was alot more cars in PUEBLO
> *


post Pix :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pic Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 05:30 PM~13782794
> *Nice pic Roy
> *


Thanks Larry here's one for you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 06:18 PM~13783365
> *Thanks Larry here's one for you
> 
> 
> ...


MOTIVATION


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It was good to see everyone again yesterday. I got sunburned like a mofo. That's the white half of me :cheesy: 

2 Weak shows as far as numbers go, but I guess everyone is just getting started this year.  

Pueblo wasn't as bad as I anticiapted, (#'s wise) There were tripple the rides that were in Springs, but that's no SURprise. :biggrin:

GT Putting in work looken good as always and CITY WIDE shocked me. I thought they was handing out shirts to the public as many as I saw....Nice to see CW making a statement  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13783491
> *It was good to see everyone again yesterday. I got sunburned like a mofo. That's the white half of me :cheesy:
> 
> 2 Weak shows as far as numbers go, but I guess everyone is just getting started this year.
> ...


Thanks Sean
Yeah that 80 entrants that was suppose to be pre-reg'd was BS.
I wouldn't be surprised if the show was no longer there next year the only thing that is keeping it alive is the vendors


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 06:20 PM~13783388
> *MOTIVATION
> *


It looks better with the White wings I think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13783633
> *It looks better with the White wings I think
> *


I think so too thats what I'm gonna do white wings and a white top but the bottom red I want the color red of that chevelle or whatever it was that was there it's a bright red I posted a pic of the engine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2009, 01:55 PM~13771267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This red


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sup homeboys? :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13783743
> *sup homeboys? :wave:
> *


hello Jesus did you get my prayers and can I get a fucking Yob already or are you still testing me?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13783743
> *sup homeboys? :wave:
> *


Whats good Noah?? You going to San Bernardino??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13783785
> *Whats good Noah?? You going to San Bernardino??
> *


OOOOHHHH it's Noah :biggrin: 
My bad


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 05:51 PM~13783672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13783491
> *I got sunburned like a mofo. That's the white half of me :cheesy:
> *



Me too. And I'm Italian so I guess technically thats white :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13784345
> *Me too. And I'm Italian so I guess technically thats white  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 05:47 PM~13783633
> *It looks better with the White wings I think
> 
> 
> ...


*That's sick! :thumbsup: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13783613
> *Thanks Sean
> Yeah that 80 entrants that was suppose to be pre-reg'd was BS.
> I wouldn't be surprised if the show was no longer there next year the only thing that is keeping it alive is the vendors
> *


*You guys might need to come to Pueblo fROm now on :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 08:21 PM~13784631
> *You guys might need to come to Pueblo fROm now on :cheesy:
> *


When I went to the Pueblo show I liked where it was at and there was a lot of vendors but also had the enclosed feel of a carshow but still free to enter and they served beer there :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 08:21 PM~13784631
> *You guys might need to come to Pueblo fROm now on :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1153017023.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 08:05 PM~13785259
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1153017023.html
> *


*Sold  *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 09:07 PM~13785279
> *Sold
> *


FUCKIN NICE!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 09:07 PM~13785279
> *Sold
> *


Damn and I just sent an E-mail wanting to trade for my 88's


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13783613
> *Thanks Sean
> Yeah that 80 entrants that was suppose to be pre-reg'd was BS.
> I wouldn't be surprised if the show was no longer there next year the only thing that is keeping it alive is the vendors
> *


HEY ROY TELL YOUR BOY I GOT A SET OF MADE 90 PANELS FOR A COUPE FOR HIM FOR 400 ALL HE HAS TO DO IS PAINT AND PUT THEM ON IF HE WANTS THEM. AND I WILL THROW IN THE ONES BEHIND THE REAR WHEELS TOO :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 05:32 PM~13783491
> *It was good to see everyone again yesterday. I got sunburned like a mofo. That's the white half of me :cheesy:
> 
> 2 Weak shows as far as numbers go, but I guess everyone is just getting started this year.
> ...


WHATS BEEN GOING ON WITH YOU BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 08:17 PM~13785428
> *Damn and I just sent an E-mail wanting to trade for my 88's
> *


*These were JR's so they staying in the Familia  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2009, 08:47 PM~13785869
> *WHATS BEEN GOING ON WITH YOU BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


*All is ok this way bROther. Just trying to get this rag out. What's good with you, how is the chapter coming along?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *Grimmis, RO 4 LIFE*

*What's good J and RenzO?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: *WHAT UP FAMILY AND COLORADO RIDERZ!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O., RO 4 LIFE, SWIPH*

ROLLERZ


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 10:13 PM~13786269
> *AllHustle NoLove, Grimmis, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> What's good J and RenzO?
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND DRINKING SOME CORO</span>NS AND WATCHING THE LAKERS GAME AND YOU !!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13786340
> *AllHustle NoLove, BigTigger R.O., RO 4 LIFE, SWIPH
> 
> ROLLERZ
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 09:19 PM~13786356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*I'M OUT, LATER HOMIES!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 4 2009, 10:21 PM~13786395
> *I'M OUT, LATER HOMIES!
> *


GOT TO GO TO BED EARLY!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 09:15 PM~13786300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what up RenzO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 09:07 PM~13785279
> *Sold
> *


 :0 DID YOU BUY THEM......


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13786247
> *All is ok this way bROther. Just trying to get this rag out. What's good with you, how is the chapter coming along?
> *


I AM REDOING THE BLACK CADDY AS WE SPEAK GETTING PATTERND OUT AND GOT SOME D'S FOR IT IT WILL LOOK WAY DIFFRENT FOR THIS YEAR, DUDE BACKED OUT SO I STILL GOT IT  , AND I THINK WE ARE MOVING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, MY WIFE HAD BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR THE LAST WEEK ARE SO , SO NOW IM JUST GETTING THINGS GOING AGAIN  YEP I AM WAITING TO SEE THAT RAG, AND THEM ARE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2009, 10:36 PM~13786617
> *I AM REDOING THE BLACK CADDY AS WE SPEAK GETTING PATTERND OUT AND GOT SOME D'S FOR IT IT WILL LOOK WAY DIFFRENT FOR THIS YEAR, DUDE BACKED OUT SO I STILL GOT IT  , AND I THINK WE ARE MOVING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, MY WIFE HAD BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR THE LAST WEEK ARE SO , SO NOW IM JUST GETTING THINGS GOING AGAIN  YEP I AM WAITING TO SEE THAT RAG, AND THEM ARE SOME BAD ASS WHEELS :0
> *


Yup nice wheels indeed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 09:26 PM~13786472
> *:0  DID YOU BUY THEM......
> *



:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13786743
> *Yup nice wheels indeed
> *


SHIT I FINALLY FOUND MY PHONE, I WAS GONNA CALL YOU ILL HIT YOU UP 2MORROW


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 10:18 PM~13786345
> *JUST CHILLIN AND DRINKING SOME COBWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2009, 11:27 PM~13787171
> *SHIT I FINALLY FOUND MY PHONE, I WAS GONNA CALL YOU ILL HIT YOU UP 2MORROW
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 10:28 PM~13787183
> *
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13787209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Whuz crackin prezidential?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 10:31 PM~13787222
> *Whuz crackin prezidential?
> *


*Chillen bROther. You gonna hit the game tomorROw?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 11:28 PM~13787183
> *
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NUGGETS ARE LOOKING ALOT BETTER ONCE THEY MADE THAT BIG TRADE AND SEND THE ANSWER PACKING WHAT A DIFFRENCE THEY TURNED IT AROUND QUICK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:32 PM~13787229
> *Chillen bROther. You gonna hit the game tomorROw?
> *



Not sure...gonna see what tix prices are. You get my text about that concert on the 23rd?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13787209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 11:32 PM~13787230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...



They can't sweep the Nugs if they don't get passed the Rockets

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2009, 11:32 PM~13787231
> *NUGGETS ARE LOOKING ALOT BETTER ONCE THEY MADE THAT BIG TRADE AND SEND THE ANSWER PACKING WHAT A DIFFRENCE THEY TURNED IT AROUND QUICK
> *



Yep...had all the pieces. Just needed a point guard


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13787273
> *Not sure...gonna see what tix prices are.  You get my text about that concert on the 23rd?
> *


*Yeah, we might have to go check that out  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 11:36 PM~13787287
> *They can't sweep the Nugs if they don't get passed the Rockets
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THEY WILL....................*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:37 PM~13787291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :loco:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 10:41 PM~13787343
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :loco:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:37 PM~13787306
> *Yeah, we might have to go check that out
> *



Everyone coming up with excuses but like I told Ralph and Chunks...I can scoop some tix for free. Just gotta let me know...

Either way its all good...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:37 PM~13787291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT CLICK SAVE...


For future use :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 11:46 PM~13787397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:52 PM~13787472
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I knew that fool was joto...thats why he raped that chick in her butt. Can't help himself.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 10:55 PM~13787506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I knew that fool was joto...thats why he raped that chick in her butt. Can't help himself.
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:56 PM~13787514
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



Where's LA ROY?? He needs to see some of this too :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 4 2009, 10:32 PM~13787230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


RenzO- Ill give you the same bet option I gave ROy -- WELL THATS BEFORE HE GOT SCARED :0 

I know you got some daytons layin ROund-- so Ill put up my ALL GOLD 72s VS yours-- that says the lakers DONT sweep the NUGS??

Dont be scared now-- all you laker fans be thinkin they are that bad ass- LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 10:57 PM~13787521
> *Where's LA ROY?? He needs to see some of this too  :biggrin:
> *



Hes tryin to get ahold of a mod and have that pic deleted :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13787545
> *RenzO- Ill give you the same bet option I gave ROy -- WELL THATS BEFORE HE GOT SCARED :0
> 
> I know you got some daytons layin ROund-- so Ill put up my ALL GOLD 72s VS yours--  that says the lakers DONT sweep the NUGS??
> ...


 :0 


*Oh yeah and fix t*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 12:03 AM~13787575
> *Hes tryin to get ahold of a mod and have that pic deleted :biggrin:
> *


I right clicked...it would be posted over and over and over


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 08:17 PM~13785428
> *Damn and I just sent an E-mail wanting to trade for my 88's
> *


DAMN- thats some wishful thinkin dont ya think- well unless you were gonna toss a stac or better in the deal. ANd dont think Im hatin- YOU HEARD IT OUT MY MOUTH YESTERDAY ABOUT HOW I FEEL BOUT GHETTO ASS CHINA MASTERPIECE WHEELS-- :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 4 2009, 11:03 PM~13787575
> *Hes tryin to get ahold of a mod and have that pic deleted :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 4 2009, 11:05 PM~13787604
> *DAMN- thats some wishful thinkin dont ya think-  well unless you were gonna toss a stac or better in the deal.  ANd dont think Im hatin- YOU HEARD IT OUT MY MOUTH YESTERDAY ABOUT HOW I FEEL BOUT GHETTO ASS CHINA MASTERPIECE WHEELS-- :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:04 PM~13787581
> *:0
> Oh yeah and fix t
> *


thanks prezdent- :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13787618
> *:angry:
> *


Like you said prezdent- Its all bout the points


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Masta piece were made in china?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2009, 11:06 PM~13787606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13787638
> *Masta piece were made in china?
> *


This must be the Italian part of you speakin again :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13787657
> *This must be the Italian part of you speakin again :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Whachutalkinaboutwillis


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers played horrible they deserved to lose,but the motivation pushed by this loss will bounce em back..Guaranteed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 12:05 AM~13787604
> *DAMN- thats some wishful thinkin dont ya think-  well unless you were gonna toss a stac or better in the deal.  ANd dont think Im hatin- YOU HEARD IT OUT MY MOUTH YESTERDAY ABOUT HOW I FEEL BOUT GHETTO ASS CHINA MASTERPIECE WHEELS-- :biggrin:
> *


Wow that was you?
Yous a ugly madafucka in person :biggrin: 
I wouldn't trade for the masterpieces I'd rather have my wheels function well than look GOOD,since they will be used frequently  
They are some bad ass wheels though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 4 2009, 09:45 PM~13785836
> *HEY ROY TELL YOUR BOY I GOT A SET OF MADE 90 PANELS FOR A COUPE FOR HIM FOR 400 ALL HE HAS TO DO IS PAINT AND PUT THEM ON IF HE WANTS THEM. AND I WILL THROW IN THE ONES BEHIND THE REAR WHEELS TOO  :cheesy:
> *


Hey Phillipa a guy over here is selling a cleeeaaan ass Fleetwood Broughm homie.
he wants like 4k for it but it has only 60k miles and you can tell
pics inna few


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oh it's an 83


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

he has a full wrap 90's header with an E&G grill that goes with,and I think he is negotiable he wants to off it pretty bad


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:41 AM~13789161
> *Lakers played horrible they deserved to lose,but the motivation pushed by this loss will bounce em back..Guaranteed
> *



Cuz Kobe was sick with the swine flu


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuel injected


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COME ON EVERYONE THEM MASTERPIECE RIMS ARE THE SHIT PERIOD, WILL MAKE YOUR CAR LOOK LIKE NO OTHER THE COMBOS THEY HAVE WITH THE GOLD AND CHROME POWDER COAT. IT WOULD COST ALMOST DOUBLE FOR SOME ZENITHS OR DAYTONS TO BE DONE THIS WAY, BUT THEY DONT EVEN MAKE DIAMOND OR TWISTED SPOKES, MASTERPIECE HAS THEM, A GUY CAME DOWN FROM COLORADO YESTERDAY AND SHOWED HIS RIDE OUT HERE, AND HE HAD THE BEST TRUNK, DONE BY ROBERTS, AND HIS WHEELS WERE MASTERPIECE. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN, BUT I WOULD ROLL THEM ALL DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:22 AM~13789429
> *Hey Phillipa a guy over here is selling a cleeeaaan ass Fleetwood Broughm homie.
> he wants like 4k for it but it has only 60k miles and you can tell
> pics inna few
> *


 :0 YEAH THATS NICE BUT 4 G'S DAMN THATS KIND OF STEEP 2500 TOPS, IS WHAT I PAY FOR THEM CLEAN ONES, AND THAT ONE LOOKS NICE, DOES YOUR GUY STILL WANT TO DO THE PANELS, AND YOUR RIDE STILL LOOKING GOOD YOU DECIDED TO KEEP IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:31 AM~13789487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN CLEAN BUT PRICEY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 08:33 AM~13789499
> *:0 YEAH THATS NICE BUT 4 G'S DAMN THATS KIND OF STEEP 2500 TOPS, IS WHAT I PAY FOR THEM CLEAN ONES, AND THAT ONE LOOKS NICE, DOES YOUR GUY STILL WANT TO DO THE PANELS, AND YOUR RIDE STILL LOOKING GOOD YOU DECIDED TO KEEP IT
> *


I think he is gonna sell the Caddy and get something else but I'll ask him.
thanks and yeah Imma keep the bucket :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 08:34 AM~13789506
> *FUCKIN CLEAN BUT PRICEY
> *


yeah but ya never know what he will take,you should see the header and grill they are clean,I just gotta post these up anyways because our Kansas Chapter is looking for one also


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:26 AM~13789455
> *he has a full wrap 90's header with an E&G grill that goes with,and I think he is negotiable he wants to off it pretty bad
> *


I WILL PUT THE WORD OUT IM UP TO MY ASS IN CADDY PARTS IF YOUR HOMEBOY WITH THIS BLUE CADDY WANTS TO 90 IT TELL HIM TO GET AT ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 08:37 AM~13789534
> *I WILL PUT THE WORD OUT IM UP TO MY ASS IN CADDY PARTS IF YOUR HOMEBOY WITH THIS BLUE CADDY WANTS TO 90 IT TELL HIM TO GET AT ME
> *


What Blue Caddy?The New Mexico one?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:40 AM~13789552
> *What Blue Caddy?The New Mexico one?
> *


IS THIS CAR YOU POSTING BLUE IN COLORADO, MAYBE MY COLOR IS OFF ON MY SCREEN :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:37 AM~13789532
> *yeah but ya never know what he will take,you should see the header and grill they are clean,I just gotta post these up anyways because our Kansas Chapter is looking for one also
> 
> 
> ...


TELL HIM TO BUY MY BLACK ONE ALL 90D FOR 4500 NO LONGER HAS THAT TRUNK KIT AND COMING WITH NEW PATTERNS ROOF HOOD AND TRUNK, NO JUICE BUT IS CUT AND EXTEND A ARMS :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 08:41 AM~13789561
> *IS THIS CAR YOU POSTING BLUE IN COLORADO, MAYBE MY COLOR IS OFF ON MY SCREEN :cheesy:
> *


Oh yeah it's Blue but homie just want to get rid of it he already has a 63 wagon and a 64 vert he is working on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 08:43 AM~13789590
> *TELL HIM TO BUY MY BLACK ONE ALL 90D FOR 4500 NO LONGER HAS THAT TRUNK KIT AND COMING WITH NEW PATTERNS ROOF HOOD AND TRUNK, NO JUICE BUT IS CUT AND EXTEND A ARMS :cheesy:
> *


post pics of how it looks now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:45 AM~13789602
> *post pics of how it looks now
> *


NEXT MONTH  , IT WILL BE READY, WELL THIS WEEK CAR STARTS GOING BACK TOGETHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Cipie Y Chuck
:wave:


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good morning Colorado... I was up at 6:00 i think i got done more stuff today then i have all year :biggrin: . Ive been getting up because my uncle erick broke his foot and he has me doing concrete so ive had a steady job for a week and its gonna keep happening for a while. We have to build a garage and he cant relle help so im doing all the work and getting paid by the hour so im gonna take my time. So far in three days ive got 15 hours but thats cuz its been rainy so now its sunny and im going to work even though its a lil late. Im saving my money plus the extra money i get from grandma and grandpa for the dogs hopefully ill get enough :biggrin: .


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FULLTIMERS</span>..............* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:14 AM~13789352
> *Wow that was you?
> Yous a ugly madafucka in person :biggrin:
> I wouldn't trade for the masterpieces I'd rather have my wheels function well than look GOOD,since they will be used frequently
> ...


Is that your excuse for not sayin whats up :dunno: 
:biggrin: 

ANd Id only trade 88 spoke Ds for MPs is to slang them and go buy some 72s.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 07:29 AM~13789476
> *COME ON EVERYONE THEM MASTERPIECE RIMS ARE THE SHIT PERIOD, WILL MAKE YOUR CAR LOOK LIKE NO OTHER THE COMBOS THEY HAVE WITH THE GOLD AND CHROME POWDER COAT. IT WOULD COST ALMOST DOUBLE FOR SOME ZENITHS OR DAYTONS TO BE DONE THIS WAY, BUT THEY DONT EVEN MAKE DIAMOND OR TWISTED SPOKES, MASTERPIECE HAS THEM, A GUY CAME DOWN FROM COLORADO YESTERDAY AND SHOWED HIS RIDE OUT HERE, AND HE HAD THE BEST TRUNK, DONE BY ROBERTS, AND HIS WHEELS WERE MASTERPIECE. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN, BUT I WOULD ROLL THEM ALL DAY
> *


What car was it- POST PICS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 11:13 AM~13791045
> *Is that your excuse for not sayin whats up :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



You went down south for the show??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 5 2009, 07:33 AM~13789499
> *:0 YEAH THATS NICE BUT 4 G'S DAMN THATS KIND OF STEEP 2500 TOPS, IS WHAT I PAY FOR THEM CLEAN ONES, AND THAT ONE LOOKS NICE,*



I agree wit ya-- but what puts em on the pricey side is when they got the FACTORY SUNROOFS in them- and this one does-- SO he will be able to get kinda close to what he is askin im sure....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 08:14 AM~13789352
> *Wow that was you?
> Yous a ugly madafucka in person :biggrin:
> 
> *



:nono:


Checkin out another man is bad for la raza.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 10:22 AM~13791159
> *I agree wit ya-- but what puts em on the pricey side is when they got the FACTORY SUNROOFS in them- and this one does-- SO he will be able to get  kinda close to what he is askin im sure....
> *


NOPE I HAVE HAD OVER 15 CADDY COUPES AND I LOST COUNT ON THE OTHERS WAY NICER THAN THE ONE HES POSTED FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS AND DE ELEGANCE AND COUPES. AND PAYED WAY LESS THEY ARE ONLY DIFFRENT TO PEOPLE THAT ONLY SEE THE OUTER DIFFRENCES I HAVE SEEN SOME THAT WERE CONVERTED AND YOU COULDNT EVEN TELL I HAVE HAD 5 OR SO WITH THE FACTORY MOONROOF, IF IT DONT HAVE ONE PUT IT IN, MAYBE IF A COLLECTER WAS AFTER IT, BUT HE WILL BE LUCKY TO GET 3,000 I WOULDNT PAY THAT MUCH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 10:22 AM~13791154
> *You went down south for the show??
> *


NO- I went down south to spend time with my daughter- and it happened to be in the same town :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:47 PM~13792006
> *NO- I went down south to spend time with my daughter- and it happened to be in the same town :biggrin:
> *


Hey swiph, hows your Rollerz crew doing over there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 02:14 PM~13792968
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie!!!!!


Wuz good Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 12:47 PM~13792006
> *NO- I went down south to spend time with my daughter- and it happened to be in the same town :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 5 2009, 11:49 AM~13792022
> *Hey swiph, hows your Rollerz crew doing over there?
> *


*He don't have a crew, but we are doing good bRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 04:51 PM~13794592
> *He don't have a crew, but we are doing good bRO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

happy cinco de mayo 2 all of you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@May 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13795003
> *happy cinco de mayo 2 all of you
> *


Happy Cinco Anthony....Make us proud dog :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

6 Members: SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, MOSTHATED CC, 78monte, cl1965ss


*What's good GT, MH, and my bROther fROm another mother!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good everybody? I just booked my flight to San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 04:39 PM~13795040
> *Whats good everybody? I just booked my flight to San Bernardino :biggrin:
> *


* :0 BALLER*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:40 PM~13795051
> * :0 BALLER
> *


X63.....er .....I mean 64 in your part Jefe :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:41 PM~13795057
> *X63.....er .....I mean 64 in your part Jefe :biggrin:
> *


*same shit, just a couple different body lines :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13795039
> *6 Members: SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove, GOODTIMESROY, MOSTHATED CC, 78monte, cl1965ss
> What's good GT, MH, and my bROther fROm another mother!
> *



Nada...watchin the clock...wish I was going to the game.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:40 PM~13795051
> * :0 BALLER
> *


Not really it was less than 200 round trip and my homie lives there so no hotel or none of that so it'll be a cheap trip :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

happy Cinco Colo
glad I made it home after 4 pitchers :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 04:42 PM~13795073
> *Nada...watchin the clock...wish I was going to the game.
> *


*Theres a shit load on CL  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:43 PM~13795080
> *happy Cinco Colo
> glad I made it home after 4 pitchers :cheesy:
> *


How far do you live from the airport :biggrin: hint hint :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:43 PM~13795082
> *Theres a shit load on CL
> *



I know...but I gotz billz and shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:43 PM~13795080
> *happy Cinco Colo
> glad I made it home after 4 pitchers :cheesy:
> *


*You should have called me, I would've dROve the trey home..........my home that is!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:42 PM~13795074
> *Not really it was less than 200 round trip and my homie lives there so no hotel or none of that so it'll be a cheap trip :cheesy:
> *


I call BS on the bluffing......
Your ass been to every LRM show since you sold the Elco.......Ol balla in disguise :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 04:44 PM~13795095
> *I know...but I gotz billz and shit
> *


*I hear that....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:45 PM~13795107
> *I call BS on the bluffing......
> Your ass been to every LRM show since you sold the Elco.......Ol balla in disguise :angry:
> *


thats only one show since then??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:45 PM~13795107
> *I call BS on the bluffing......
> Your ass been to every LRM show since you sold the Elco.......Ol balla in disguise :angry:
> *


* :0 Closet Baller Exposed tonight at 8:00 on CBS...Live fROm LJ!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:44 PM~13795099
> *You should have called me, I would've dROve the trey home..........my home that is!
> *


I was in the punk ass Eclipse  
If I was in the Trey I woulda pushed that shit home if needed to be :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:46 PM~13795120
> * :0 Closet Baller Exposed tonight at 8:00 on CBS...Live fROm LJ!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:46 PM~13795120
> * :0 Closet Baller Exposed tonight at 8:00 on CBS...Live fROm LJ!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:45 PM~13795111
> *I hear that....
> *



$300 for tags on the Navi ain't no joke...but better than the $750 I paid when I first got it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:43 PM~13795091
> *How far do you live from the airport :biggrin: hint hint :cheesy:
> *


You gonna play like you didn't read this Roy?? :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:35 PM~13795015
> *Happy Cinco Anthony....Make us proud dog :thumbsup:
> *


you know i will do my best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:48 PM~13795142
> *You gonna play like you didn't read this Roy?? :biggrin:
> *


Why dog you need me to pick you up?
You know yourself if you think otherwise you are Family Bro you better slap da shit outta yourself.......
What ya need homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I sounded Pedo in that text :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 04:48 PM~13795139
> *$300 for tags on the Navi ain't no joke...but better than the $750 I paid when I first got it  :biggrin:
> *


*My tags were due on the esco last month and they are $341.04 :angry: 

I had to get my priorities straight so I haven't renewed my tags cause I had to buy some wheels for the 64 :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fesboogie, 78monte, AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, MOSTHATED CC, GOODTIMESROY, 65 IMPALA SS
This is the busiest itz gotten in here in a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:45 PM~13795111
> *I hear that....
> *


And new Hynas don't come cheap :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:50 PM~13795162
> *Why dog you need me to pick you up?
> You know yourself if you think otherwise you are Family Bro you better slap da shit outta yourself.......
> What ya need homie?
> *


I'd like to drive my truck down there and leave it at your pad and catch a ride to the airport?? :biggrin: maybe get picked up on Monday as well if it's not to much to ask BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:52 PM~13795189
> *And new Hynas don't come cheap :biggrin:
> *


*whatchutalkenboutwillis :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13795189
> *And new Hynas don't come cheap :biggrin:
> *


Then Sean is a baller because he always has the new Hynas :cheesy: ol none sharing ass mother fucker :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13795193
> *I'd like to drive my truck down there and leave it at your pad and catch a ride to the airport?? :biggrin: maybe get picked up on Monday as well if it's not to much to ask BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


Fawkin Brown Noser you better know how to lick taint like you said you would



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's funny :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:51 PM~13795177
> *My tags were due on the esco last month and they are $341.04 :angry:
> 
> I had to get my priorities straight so I haven't renewed my tags cause I had to buy some wheels for the 64 :cheesy:
> *



:rofl:


But you got til the end of THIS month right?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co just droping thru


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 04:54 PM~13795207
> *Then Sean is a baller because he always has the new Hynas :cheesy: ol none sharing ass mother fucker :0  :0
> *


*Sean who? I ain't the one....I already have enough pROblems  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13795212
> *Fawkin Brown Noser you better know how to lick taint like you said you would
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's funny :biggrin:
> *


damn Pedo and Joto all at the same time whats up with that BRO? :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13795189
> *And new Hynas don't come cheap :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13795207
> *Then Sean is a baller because he always has the new Hynas :cheesy: ol none sharing ass mother fucker :0  :0
> *


Damn one of these days he's gonna hook us up on that half my age lookin ass Hynas ......Ol Player ass :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 04:55 PM~13795224
> *:rofl:
> But you got til the end of THIS month right?
> *


*Yeah, they were due in April.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13795226
> *Sean who? I ain't the one....I already have enough pROblems
> *


Sean you and like you said you have enough problems more money more problems so you like fuck it might as well get some hoes flowing in this mofo :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 04:56 PM~13795231
> *damn Pedo and Joto all at the same time whats up with that BRO? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13795225
> *whats up co just droping thru
> *


What up Big Rich !!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13795237
> *Damn one of these days he's gonna hook us up on that half my age lookin ass Hynas ......Ol Player ass :0
> *


I can hook you guys up with some busted ass hoes :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 04:55 PM~13795225
> *whats up co just droping thru
> *


*Sup big Richie? So how many members you have now? 100 or 150?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 04:58 PM~13795248
> *I can hook you guys up with some busted ass hoes :0  :0
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795254
> *Sup big Richie? So how many members you have now? 100 or 150?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Mofo tackled me and I had a shirt on before you knew it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795248
> *I can hook you guys up with some busted ass hoes :0  :0
> *


Busted Rusted....Crusted.......
All GOOD doggie.....We like our Women like we like our rims.....Used and abused :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:59 PM~13795269
> *Busted Rusted....Crusted.......
> All GOOD doggie.....We like our Women like we like our rims.....Used and abused :biggrin:
> *


Not Sean he wants them things defined with nice lines :cheesy: :cheesy: I'm like you doggie oh shit they only been curbed once and the tires a little chewed up but them bitches hold air so lets ride


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 04:59 PM~13795269
> *Busted Rusted....Crusted.......
> All GOOD doggie.....We like our Women like we like our rims.....Used and abused :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:59 PM~13795266
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  Mofo tackled me and I had a shirt on before you knew it :cheesy:
> *


LOL Mofo's had some Members dog
Big Ups City Wide !!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13795231
> *damn Pedo and Joto all at the same time whats up with that BRO? :cheesy:
> *



He gots them tendencies, just like his homie Kobe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:59 PM~13795269
> *Busted Rusted....Crusted.......
> All GOOD doggie.....We like our Women like we like our rims.....Used and abused :biggrin:
> *


Says the guy with mint daytons.The rims on my ride were sold to me by a crack head whats that tell you :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:00 PM~13795281
> *Not Sean he wants them things defined with nice lines :cheesy:  :cheesy:  I'm like you doggie oh shit they only been curbed once and the tires a little chewed up but them bitches hold air so lets ride
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, This shit has me ROlling...you guys are some straight foos!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13794592
> *He don't have a crew, but we are doing good bRO!
> *



DAMN *****-- that sounded like some bitch shit ROy would say--- and of course agree wit it he did :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:57 PM~13795245
> *What up Big Rich !!!
> *


whats up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:00 PM~13795281
> *Not Sean he wants them things defined with nice lines :cheesy:  :cheesy:  I'm like you doggie oh shit they only been curbed once and the tires a little chewed up but them bitches hold air so lets ride
> *


You a fucking fool dog.......got me having flashbacks of last year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795248
> *I can hook you guys up with some busted ass hoes :0  :0
> *



FOR FREE!

You won't spend one penney on them hoes, not even gas money.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13795225
> *whats up co just droping thru
> *


Sup Rich!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:02 PM~13795312
> *You a fucking fool dog.......got me having flashbacks of last year :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it they beat up might as well beat em up some moe :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795254
> *Sup big Richie? So how many members you have now? 100 or 150?
> *


no we only got a few poss 20 after sunday but its nice not to be the odd man out for once u know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 06:03 PM~13795316
> *FOR FREE!
> 
> You won't spend one penney on them hoes, not even gas money.
> *


as long as you ignore her hunger pains while your fucking her then no


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:03 PM~13795319
> *Sup Rich!!!
> *


was popping fes how r things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:02 PM~13795304
> *DAMN *****-- that sounded like some bitch shit ROy would say--- and of course agree wit it he did :biggrin:
> *


Coming from da bitch who didn't open his mouth when he was in front of me
just playin Adam it's all Good homie :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13795304
> *DAMN *****-- that sounded like some bitch shit ROy would say--- and of course agree wit it he did :biggrin:
> *


*Call it what you want son, sit down before I take away your allowance!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:04 PM~13795333
> *as long as you ignore her hunger pains while your fucking her then no
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:04 PM~13795340
> *Call it what you want son, sit down before I take away your allowance!
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 06:05 PM~13795348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see dog I told you it was free didn't say it was a dime but if you had 6 of these busted up hoes you close to that dime homie :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:04 PM~13795337
> *Coming from da bitch who didn't open his mouth when he was in front of me
> just playin Adam it's all Good homie :biggrin:
> *


I said bye to ya- I figured you were at least worth that :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHILE JUST HANGING TODAY NEED TO DROP A NOTE BOUT SUNDAY MAY 24TH THE GRILL OPENS AT 11 AND KICKING BACK ALL DAY IF U NEED INFO HIT UP THE CELL IF U DONT HAVE IT LEAVE ME A MESSAGE IT AT FOUNTIAN VALLEY PARK WOULD LIKE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:06 PM~13795359
> *see dog I told you it was free didn't say it was a dime but if you had 6 of these busted up hoes you close to that dime homie :cheesy:
> *



BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:04 PM~13795340
> *Call it what you want son, sit down before I take away your allowance!
> *


GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ MR BRADY-- you need to calm down forgettin which kids are yours and shit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 06:07 PM~13795367
> *WHILE JUST HANGING TODAY NEED TO DROP A NOTE BOUT SUNDAY MAY 24TH THE GRILL OPENS AT 11 AND KICKING BACK ALL DAY IF U NEED INFO HIT UP THE CELL IF U DONT HAVE IT LEAVE ME A MESSAGE IT AT FOUNTIAN VALLEY PARK WOULD LIKE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE
> *


I should be there I'll try and take my bike :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 05:07 PM~13795367
> *WHILE JUST HANGING TODAY NEED TO DROP A NOTE BOUT SUNDAY MAY 24TH THE GRILL OPENS AT 11 AND KICKING BACK ALL DAY IF U NEED INFO HIT UP THE CELL IF U DONT HAVE IT LEAVE ME A MESSAGE IT AT FOUNTIAN VALLEY PARK WOULD LIKE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE
> *


*Them ROLLERZ will be there......well it's up to adam....it's HIS CREW! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:09 PM~13795384
> *GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ MR BRADY-- you need to calm down forgettin which kids are yours and shit :biggrin:
> *


he's part white your his white kid sounds close to me :cheesy:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:09 PM~13795387
> *I should be there I'll try and take my bike :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:09 PM~13795388
> *Them ROLLERZ will be there......well it's up to adam....it's HIS CREW! :biggrin:
> *


COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:06 PM~13795349
> *:0
> *



Id rather have my club president in charge of my allowance and not my wife :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:06 PM~13795360
> *I said bye to ya- I figured you were at least worth that :cheesy:
> *


I know ya did homie but I didn't know you had that Gummo grille going on
Your ass smiled and I thought that shit was Mile markers between the next TEEF......It's all Good though Bro....You definately look better with that Tunnel shut  :biggrin: 
Fuckin Adam we better kick it in denver fawker :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 06:10 PM~13795399
> *COOL HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


should have a ride or two thats about all the members we have were not that WIDE ya know?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:09 PM~13795388
> *Them ROLLERZ will be there......well it's up to adam....it's HIS CREW! :biggrin:
> *


Ill chec with MR BRADY and see what hes got planned :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:11 PM~13795418
> *should have a ride or two thats about all the members we have were not that WIDE ya know?
> *


WE ARENT THAT BIG AT ALL JUST HAVING FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:11 PM~13795412
> *I know ya did homie but I didn't know you had that Gummo grille going on
> Your ass smiled and I thought that shit was Mile markers between the next TEEF......It's all Good though Bro....You definately look better with that Tunnel shut   :biggrin:
> Fuckin Adam we better kick it in denver fawker :cheesy:
> *


AWWW SNAP :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:09 PM~13795384
> *GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ MR BRADY-- you need to calm down forgettin which kids are yours and shit :biggrin:
> *



Ain't you two ROOMATES NOW??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:11 PM~13795412
> *I know ya did homie but I didn't know you had that Gummo grille going on
> Your ass smiled and I thought that shit was Mile markers between the next TEEF......It's all Good though Bro....You definately look better with that Tunnel shut   :biggrin:
> Fuckin Adam we better kick it in denver fawker :cheesy:
> *


*DING DING DING.....ROund1.......There goes the left jab......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:10 PM~13795407
> *Id rather have my club president in charge of my allowance  and not my wife :0
> *


It's all GOOD bro I been Unemployed 8 months......we still living on the Hill  
My Baby be making that Money


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:11 PM~13795412
> *I know ya did homie but I didn't know you had that Gummo grille going on
> Your ass smiled and I thought that shit was Mile markers between the next TEEF......It's all Good though Bro....You definately look better with that Tunnel shut   :biggrin:
> Fuckin Adam we better kick it in denver fawker :cheesy:
> *


For one-- they aint gaps- they are jus fucced up- Im hopin I can get the feds to fix em for me :biggrin: 

and for 2-- Im not sure if I can handle you talkin bout how good I look twice in the smae day-- especialy with you sayin you want to kic it right after you say it :angry: 

and 3- I hope I make it to the Denver show-- cause all us coloRadO riders gonna go live and show em how stROng our unity really is.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13795446
> *It's all GOOD bro I been Unemployed 8 months......we still living on the Hill
> My Baby be making that Money
> *


Who's the baller now?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 5 2009, 05:12 PM~13795432
> *Ain't you two ROOMATES NOW??
> *


*Yup and he ain't paid his part of the rent. Just got the eviction notice yesterday  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13795438
> *DING DING DING.....ROund1.......There goes the left jab......
> *


You fool ......Damn sounds like old times.....this season is gonna be the shit :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:14 PM~13795451
> *For one-- they aint gaps- they are jus fucced up- Im hopin I can get the feds to fix em for me :biggrin:
> 
> and for 2-- Im not sure if I can handle you talkin bout how good I look twice in the smae day-- especialy with you sayin you want to kic it right after you say it  :angry:
> ...


he's el JOTO :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:14 PM~13795452
> *Who's the baller now?
> *



Closet Unemployed Baller?? :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13795446
> *It's all GOOD bro I been Unemployed 8 months......we still living on the Hill
> My Baby be making that Money
> *


8months huh--- only 3 more till the sherriff shows up with the note taped to the door :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 06:04 PM~13795336
> *was popping fes how r things
> *


Shit chilling right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:15 PM~13795458
> *Yup and he ain't paid his part of the rent. Just got the eviction notice yesterday
> *


Sounds like Dre and Snoop on the wash :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:15 PM~13795458
> *Yup and he ain't paid his part of the rent. Just got the eviction notice yesterday
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Aight, time to go home. LATA FELLAZ!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13795451
> *For one-- they aint gaps- they are jus fucced up- Im hopin I can get the feds to fix em for me :biggrin:
> 
> and for 2-- Im not sure if I can handle you talkin bout how good I look twice in the smae day-- especialy with you sayin you want to kic it right after you say it  :angry:
> ...


*WHAT, that's it?


A jehova witness must have hacked into Adam's computer  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:15 PM~13795458
> *Yup and he ain't paid his part of the rent. Just got the eviction notice yesterday
> *


Jus have all your babies mamas take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13795470
> *Shit chilling right now!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BOUT THE SAME HERE TRING TO LINE THINGS UP FOR THE CAR AND GET IT DONE JUST HITTING WALLS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13795477
> *WHAT, that's it?
> A jehova witness must have hacked into Adam's computer
> *


He's against the ropes and looks to be in trouble dont' know how much longer it's gonna last


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:14 PM~13795451
> *For one-- they aint gaps- they are jus fucced up- Im hopin I can get the feds to fix em for me :biggrin:
> 
> and for 2-- Im not sure if I can handle you talkin bout how good I look twice in the smae day-- especialy with you sayin you want to kic it right after you say it  :angry:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
See that's what it should be.....Clown then let's kick it .....aint no use for Ebonics....you getting it Swiph.....You getting it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13795478
> *Jus have all your babies mamas take care of it :biggrin:
> *


yup he should tell all them Master Pieces to handle it :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 05:17 PM~13795480
> *BOUT THE SAME HERE TRING TO LINE THINGS UP FOR THE CAR AND GET IT DONE JUST HITTING WALLS
> *


*I ALWAYS hit walls along with the guts  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13795495
> *I ALWAYS hit walls along with the guts
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13795495
> *I ALWAYS hit walls along with the guts
> *


I GOT THAT MY CAR IS GIVING ME MORE TROUBLE THAN THE WOMEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:17 PM~13795489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> See that's what it should be.....Clown then let's kick it .....aint no use for Ebonics....you getting it Swiph.....You getting it :thumbsup:
> *


*and there goes the right jab...so far Adam is looken like Hatten on a sad Saturday night.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13795501
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X63 no wonder he got those youngans


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13795513
> *and there goes the right jab...so far Adam is looken like Hatten on a sad Saturday night.......
> *


if he doesn't have an answer to that jab his corner is gonna have to throw in towel.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 5 2009, 06:17 PM~13795480
> *BOUT THE SAME HERE TRING TO LINE THINGS UP FOR THE CAR AND GET IT DONE JUST HITTING WALLS
> *


Im finally seeing the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13795513
> *and there goes the right jab...so far Adam is looken like Hatten on a sad Saturday night.......
> *


That fight was sooo fucked up.....I didn't even get a chance to get a hangover it was over so quick


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:21 PM~13795527
> *if he doesn't have an answer to that jab his corner is gonna have to throw in towel.
> *


*time is ticking......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13795515
> *X63 no wonder he got those youngans
> *


There isn't any walls or guts on them busted hoes it's like a warm glass of water


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:21 PM~13795531
> *Im finally seeing the end of the tunnel!!!
> *


*Pics or your not in the tunnel :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13795535
> *time is ticking......
> *


with the clock just running one has to wonder whats going through his head as far as strategy goes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 05:22 PM~13795536
> *There isn't any walls or guts on them busted hoes it's like a warm glass of water
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13795533
> *That fight was sooo fucked up.....I didn't even get a chance to get a hangover it was over so quick
> *


I knew Pacman was gonna get him but I didn't know he was gonna embarrass him like he did!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 06:22 PM~13795536
> *There isn't any walls or guts on them busted hoes it's like a warm glass of water
> *


 :0 










and that's all I gotta say about that (Forrest Gump Voice)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it looks like he's gonna make a move


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:20 PM~13795513
> *and there goes the right jab...so far Adam is looken like Hatten on a sad Saturday night.......
> *



Its hard for me to think right now- Im at the shop and not even suppose to be on the comp--- I guess there all comes a time when somebody has to FINALY get ahead- so today Ill give ROy his FIRST ONE- and Im pROud of him- HE DIDNT EVEBN RESORT TO PICTURES.

Im impressed. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+May 5 2009, 06:23 PM~13795548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn broke down bitches they ain't even got money so they good for nothing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:23 PM~13795551
> *I knew Pacman was gonna get him but I didn't know he was gonna embarrass him like he did!!!
> *


*Yeah hatten made De La hoya look like a soldier*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:24 PM~13795560
> *Its hard for me to think right now- Im at the shop and not even suppose to be on the comp--- I guess there all comes a time when somebody has to FINALY get ahead- so today Ill give ROy his FIRST ONE- and Im pROud of him- HE DIDNT EVEBN RESORT TO PICTURES.
> 
> Im impressed. :biggrin:
> *


Me too



Because a Dingy Pickett fence comes first to mind :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:22 PM~13795541
> *Pics or your not in the tunnel :biggrin:
> *


Wow!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:24 PM~13795564
> *Yeah hatten made De La hoya look like a soldier
> *


X1000000
Pacman looked really Good bro
I wouldn't be surprised if he gave Mayweather a run....His ass has power now or so it looked


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:27 PM~13795579
> *Wow!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Tunnel vision :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:25 PM~13795566
> *Me too
> Because a Dingy Pickett fence comes first to mind :biggrin:
> *


Nothin better than that-- come on now--- I really would be hopin for better jokes then on my teeth-- Ive heard bad teeth jokes for years already-- they jus dont get to me-- maybe thats why Im not comin up with any good shittalkin-- 
Poor me- Im bored with this.. I think the ****** shit was alot better :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:24 PM~13795560
> *Its hard for me to think right now- Im at the shop and not even suppose to be on the comp--- I guess there all comes a time when somebody has to FINALY get ahead- so today Ill give ROy his FIRST ONE- and Im pROud of him- HE DIDNT EVEBN RESORT TO PICTURES.
> 
> Im impressed. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn you could've atleast busted a freestyle on him!!! j/p!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:29 PM~13795598
> *:0  damn you could've atleast busted a freestyle on him!!! j/p!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll beat box p p pp bbb ppbb ppbbpbb :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:28 PM~13795591
> *X1000000
> Pacman looked really Good bro
> I wouldn't be surprised if he gave Mayweather a run....His ass has power now or so it looked
> *


*I don't think Pacman can beat Mayweather. That will be my last and final bet in boxing. I'm tired of losing my ferria :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:27 PM~13795579
> *Wow!!!    :biggrin:
> *


*Just trying to get a sneak peak :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13795612
> *I don't think Pacman can beat Mayweather. That will be my last and final bet in boxing. I'm tired of losing my ferria :angry:
> *


might as well spend in on the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:29 PM~13795598
> *:0  damn you could've atleast busted a freestyle on him!!! j/p!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ill save that till after some Wild turkey when we all goin live :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13795612
> *I don't think Pacman can beat Mayweather. That will be my last and final bet in boxing. I'm tired of losing my ferria :angry:
> *


Xeverything
Fuckin De La Hoto
and the rest left my ass broke


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:31 PM~13795622
> *Ill save that till after some Wild turkey when we all goin live  :biggrin:
> *


I aint gonna do that whole Wigga thang Bro
Call it a new found respect for your ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK -- ROy- Ill be home aftre a while- Ive gotta get this bumper done-- its gotta be to the chROmer by thursday- so-- CONGRADULLLLLLLLLLLLATIONS for steppin it up on me today. Im actualy in shoc- but nothin a lil wild truk wont help me out with later on :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13795642
> *I aint gonna do that whole Wigga thang Bro
> Call it a new found respect for your ass :thumbsup:
> *


the wigga shit dont bother me--- between you and my punk ass bROthers that be sayin it- all it does is show me how limited YALLS travels have been. I mean- anybody that has ever left coloRadO and been to the south would know what a true ****** is. SEAN is the one I am most disapointed in- Hes been alot of places- includin florida- and he still dont understand :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 05:34 PM~13795644
> *OK -- ROy- Ill be home aftre a while- Ive gotta get this bumper done-- its gotta be to the chROmer by thursday- so-- CONGRADULLLLLLLLLLLLATIONS for steppin it up on me today. Im actualy in shoc- but nothin a lil wild truk wont help me out with later on :biggrin:
> *



*TURN N HEADS :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 05:36 PM~13795668
> *the wigga shit dont bother me--- between you and my punk ass bROthers that be sayin it- all it does is show me how limited YALLS travels have been. I mean- anybody that has ever left coloRadO and been to the south would know what a true ****** is. SEAN is the one I am most disapointed in- Hes been alot of places- includin florida- and he still dont understand :cheesy:
> *


*WHATUTALKENBOUTWIGGER?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 05:36 PM~13795671
> *TURN N HEADS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOPPS==you would think I already been drinkin-- :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:31 PM~13795622
> *Ill save that till after some Wild turkey when we all goin live  :biggrin:
> *


Thutz whutz up!!! but I don't know about the Wild Turkey!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:31 PM~13795618
> *Just trying to get a sneak peak :cheesy:
> *


Give us a sneak peek at da '4!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:34 PM~13795644
> *OK -- ROy- Ill be home aftre a while- Ive gotta get this bumper done-- its gotta be to the chROmer by thursday- so-- CONGRADULLLLLLLLLLLLATIONS for steppin it up on me today. Im actualy in shoc- but nothin a lil wild truk wont help me out with later on :biggrin:
> *


It's all GOOd bro anybody that can hold thier tongue hostage as long as you with those crungy ass bars you call Teef.....I gotta give respect to you.........
I just wanna know ....you ever wake up in the middle of the night,......got your your tongue all twisted up in those bars you call Teef ....and holllar.......ESCAPE !!!!!!!
:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:37 PM~13795682
> *WHATUTALKENBOUTWIGGER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OH shit Colorado aint been this Funny inna while :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13795697
> *Give us a sneak peek at da '4!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*All I have is camera phone pics, but you can't see much, it's real dark. I'll get some next week with the camera.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:43 PM~13795724
> *All I have is camera phone pics, but you can't see much, it's real dark. I'll get some next week with the camera.
> *


When you post your pics im'ma take some and post mine's too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13795754
> *When you post your pics im'ma take some and post mine's too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 05:38 PM~13795688
> *Thutz whutz up!!! but I don't know about the Wild Turkey!!!
> *


YA-- you and Ralph are pRObably in the same boat :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13795756
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


curiosity is a muthafucka!!! that '64 has been under wraps I want a sneak peek!!!  :biggrin: I know itz gonna be sick!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 05:41 PM~13795703
> *It's all GOOd bro anybody that can hold thier tongue hostage as long as you with those crungy ass bars you call Teef.....I gotta give respect to you.........
> I just wanna know ....you ever wake up in the middle of the night,......got your your tongue all twisted up in those bars you call Teef ....and holllar.......ESCAPE  !!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The same line twice ruined.. Jus when I thought you were startin to make me pROud- jus when I thought by all the clownin I had done on you had helped you over the past 9months--- YOU JUS RUINED IT.

Time to go bac to class :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:06 PM~13795926
> *YA-- you and Ralph are pRObably in the same boat :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what happened to Ralph, but we'll see... Im down to try some new shit, well new to me atleast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:08 PM~13795937
> *The same line twice ruined.. Jus when I thought you were startin to make me pROud- jus when I thought by all the clownin I had done on you had helped you over the past 9months--- YOU JUS RUINED IT.
> 
> Time to go bac to class :biggrin:
> *


You forgot to say....oooh you got me laughing now..... :biggrin: 
Nah what up Adam hows that justice thing going?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 06:09 PM~13795944
> *I don't know what happened to Ralph, but we'll see... Im down to try some new shit, well new to me atleast!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WILD TURKEY 101-- you will love it.. Well as long as you got some apple soda to go with it :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:11 PM~13795963
> *You forgot to say....oooh you got me laughing now..... :biggrin:
> Nah what up Adam hows that justice thing going?
> *


Before- you really did have me laughin-- this time jus made me go UGGGG.
As far as the legal shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes when's that wicked Ways show and where homie?
Our Flyers got rained on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:23 PM~13796097
> *Hey Fes when's that wicked Ways show and where homie?
> Our Flyers got rained on
> *


I didn't even know it was a sure thing that they were having a show!!! :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:16 PM~13796011
> *WILD TURKEY 101-- you will love it.. Well as long as you got some apple soda to go with it :biggrin:
> *


So when and where are we doin' dis??? Im ready fuck it!!! :biggrin: but why apple soda???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 07:29 PM~13796169
> *I didn't even know it was a sure thing that they were having a show!!!  :dunno:
> *


I'm sure Chris will know :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2009, 07:31 PM~13796206
> *So when and where are we doin' dis??? Im ready fuck it!!!  :biggrin: but why apple soda???*


 :barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 07:34 PM~13796240
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 5 2009, 06:31 PM~13796206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill let yall try it with whatever you want- COKE - PEPSI or ROOTBEER. Yall can take a shot with each of em- and I guranteee the apple soda will be the best out of all of em- BUT HEY- its on YALL :biggrin: 

AS far as when- we will have to figure that out- but lets hurry- time is gettin shorter :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13796309
> *Ill let yall try it with whatever you want- COKE - PEPSI or ROOTBEER. Yall can take a shot with each of em- and I guranteee the apple soda will be the best out of all of em- BUT HEY- its on YALL :biggrin:
> 
> AS far as when- we will have to figure that out- but lets hurry- time is gettin shorter :angry:
> *


Denver LRM Show
But fuck that turkey Wilder.....You can keep that shit


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 5 2009, 06:44 PM~13796352
> *Denver LRM Show
> But fuck that turkey Wilder.....You can keep that shit
> *


Naw homie--- you takin shots with us-- dont be hidin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2nd page :uh:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Chris?Whats going down in Offtopic?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i believe its the 12th or 13th of june down in Trinidad. but i will let you know for sure.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13796066
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: X75


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 09:50 PM~13798735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING BRO SO I CAN GET YOUR ASS DRUNK AGAING LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOODTIMES S G V PASSIN THRU


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@May 5 2009, 09:58 PM~13798824
> *  GOODTIMES S G V PASSIN THRU
> *


CALL ME BRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13798789
> *ARE YOU GOING BRO SO I CAN GET YOUR ASS DRUNK AGAING LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there for sure I already booked my flight and my homeboy lives up there so it's a go :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13798854
> *I'll be there for sure I already booked my flight and my homeboy lives up there so it's a go :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 5 2009, 11:06 PM~13798917
> *SEE YOU THERE
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Damn this topic ain't been this busy or funny for that matter in a while!!! :biggrin: Wuz good wit everyone...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13798975
> *What up Colorado!!! Damn this topic ain't been this busy or funny for that matter in a while!!! :biggrin:  Wuz good wit everyone...
> *


my thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 5 2009, 10:11 PM~13798975
> *What up Colorado!!! Damn this topic ain't been this busy or funny for that matter in a while!!! :biggrin:  Wuz good wit everyone...
> *


 :dunno: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 5 2009, 09:54 PM~13798774
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: X75
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13795612
> *I don't think Pacman can beat Mayweather. That will be my last and final bet in boxing. I'm tired of losing my ferria :angry:
> *



I got $40 on Pacman


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*NUGS 2 MAVS 0*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13798614
> *Whats up Chris?Whats going down in Offtopic?
> *


not much homie and theres not much in offtopic eather I'm here just waiting on what you asked me for earlier but its almost done then I got to do some shit for Lynn before I go to sleep  
so whats up with you and whats your hours now?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2009, 09:50 PM~13798735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SEE YOU THERE PERRITO..........* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13799294
> *not much homie and theres not much in offtopic eather I'm here just waiting on what you asked me for earlier but its almost done then I got to do some shit for Lynn before I go to sleep
> so whats up with you and whats your hours now?
> *


I'm not doing much just hooking up that restroom but I still have a shit load of stuff to do I haven't even touched that trailer probably gonna work on it Saturday if possible. I'm working the wierd shit so on monday and tuesday it's 4-12 and on friday and saturday it's 12am-8am and sunday is 8-4


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 12:03 AM~13799851
> *I'm not doing much just hooking up that restroom but I still have a shit load of stuff to do I haven't even touched that trailer probably gonna work on it Saturday if possible. I'm working the wierd shit so on monday and tuesday it's 4-12 and on friday and saturday it's 12am-8am and sunday is 8-4
> *


that sucks and if you need any help hit me up you know I'm willing on helping out and also I'm starting your's right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 6 2009, 01:16 AM~13799958
> *that sucks and if you need any help hit me up you know I'm willing on helping out and also I'm starting your's right now
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13796309
> *Ill let yall try it with whatever you want- COKE - PEPSI or ROOTBEER. Yall can take a shot with each of em- and I guranteee the apple soda will be the best out of all of em- BUT HEY- its on YALL :biggrin:
> 
> AS far as when- we will have to figure that out- but lets hurry- time is gettin shorter :angry:
> *


Well letz do the damn thing!!! If the Denver LRM is good for everyone letz do it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13798975
> *What up Colorado!!! Damn this topic ain't been this busy or funny for that matter in a while!!! :biggrin:  Wuz good wit everyone...
> *


x2 and whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2009, 07:39 AM~13801221
> *Well letz do the damn thing!!! If the Denver LRM is good for everyone letz do it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so- But maybe we should plan before that- Jus in case


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 6 2009, 08:47 AM~13801311
> *I hope so- But maybe we should plan before that- Jus in case
> *


Just let me know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 6 2009, 09:05 AM~13801470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and you know dis!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2009, 10:37 AM~13803165
> *Ttt
> *


WHAT UP!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 6 2009, 01:32 PM~13804708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Short Dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 6 2009, 12:53 PM~13804237
> *WHAT UP!
> *



what up bROtha?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

What the fuck! second page! :nono:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

OVERTIME, MR51 WUS SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 6 2009, 12:32 PM~13804708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE REALLY DONT STOP RAPPIN, I WENT AND SEEN THAT FOOL LIKE IN 90 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, WRINKLES

What up Wrinkles- that Lincoln was lookin good on Sunday


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

Q-VO WRINKLES WHATS THAT GT LIKE..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado? We are headed back from denver just went and got a new set of. 13/7s


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HI


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 6 2009, 10:04 PM~13810241
> *HI
> *


what's up buddy ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2009, 10:10 PM~13810320
> *what's up buddy ?
> *


hi


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2009, 08:59 PM~13810149
> *What's up colorado? We are headed back from denver just went and got a new set of. 13/7s
> *



Damn Ballers :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13810619
> *Damn Ballers :biggrin:
> *



not me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13810619
> *Damn Ballers :biggrin:
> *


I know what the fuck am I doing wrong


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Swiph I asked about that bike with the 3 spd shifter that green one behind the fence and the old man told me it was not a schwinn that it was from Germany and he'd ask his daughter how much she wanted for it. That was a few days ago and she was out of town.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 11:40 PM~13811189
> *I know what the fuck am I doing wrong
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 6 2009, 11:48 PM~13811271
> *:dunno:
> *


I'm saying people coming up around me and fast and I'm way behind


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 11:49 PM~13811280
> *I'm saying people coming up around me and fast and I'm way behind
> *


me too.was neck and neck with some people then blam.....there went my Yob ........................and my strive......time to start over


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 6 2009, 09:59 PM~13810149
> *What's up colorado? We are headed back from denver just went and got a new set of. 13/7s
> *



I see...come all the way up to Denver and don't call a nikka.


Thats cool.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 6 2009, 11:54 PM~13811315
> *I see...come all the way up to Denver and don't call a nikka.
> Thats cool.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 6 2009, 08:32 PM~13808966
> *HE REALLY DONT STOP RAPPIN, I WENT AND SEEN THAT FOOL LIKE IN 90 :cheesy:
> *



He don't stop...each song is like 10 minutes long


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 6 2009, 11:54 PM~13811313
> *me too.was neck and neck with some people then blam.....there went my Yob ........................and my strive......time to start over
> *


I just trip out on how fast some folks hook shit up I mean I can build a car in a year just the money doesn't allow me to I want to throw big cash in my 59


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 11:57 PM~13811347
> *I just trip out on how fast some folks hook shit up I mean I can build a car in a year just the money doesn't allow me to I want to throw big cash in my 59
> *


take it outta your mattress and throw it in then foolio :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13811198
> *Hey Swiph I asked about that bike with the 3 spd shifter that green one behind the fence and the old man told me it was not a schwinn that it was from Germany and he'd ask his daughter how much she wanted for it. That was a few days ago and she was out of town.
> *


WOW-- post the pic again- all I looked at was the shifter-- I didnt even think to look at the dROp outs on it-- POST IT FOR ME TO CHEC OUT..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 10:57 PM~13811347
> *I just trip out on how fast some folks hook shit up I mean I can build a car in a year just the money doesn't allow me to I want to throw big cash in my 59
> *


FUC YA- Im wit ya on thaty. I could build my dream ride in a year if the money was always there.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 6 2009, 11:58 PM~13811360
> *take it outta your mattress and throw it in then foolio :thumbsup:
> *


Then what will I sleep on :biggrin: na on the real I'll have a few bux to start out with to get the belly done and the frame done and back on the frame then it'll be paycheck to paycheck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+May 6 2009, 11:58 PM~13811362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna worry about it though even though it does suck to see everyone cruising but I feel I have alot to prove to myself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tossing back any brews tonight Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm really digging these Swiph the 12" bikes I guess is what they are. Right now I'm building a pedal car I'm gonna send all the chrome to get gold and no I'm not a baller I've promised to do this for like 4 years and I'm finally gonna fess up to my word


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 11:06 PM~13811445
> *I'm really digging these Swiph the 12" bikes I guess is what they are. Right now I'm building a pedal car I'm gonna send all the chrome to get gold and no I'm not a baller I've promised to do this for like 4 years and I'm finally gonna fess up to my word
> 
> 
> ...



Is that one of Anthonys bikes (schwinn66) he build some dope OG SCHWINNS.

Post some pics of the pedal cars..

Ove got an OG STEEL BODY POWER WHEELS VW BUG for sale if you know any collectors. Holla at me. Ill take $500 for it- and thats jus cause I could use the cash right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 7 2009, 12:21 AM~13811579
> *Is that one of Anthonys bikes (schwinn66) he build some dope OG SCHWINNS.
> 
> Post some pics of the pedal cars..
> ...


I'm not sure who's bike it is but I like it. Here is my pedal car I've owned 3 already this one another just like it and an orange champion. This car is a little rare as they stopped producing it with all the chrome headlights, taillights, bumpers, and grille.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what it looks like in the for sale add


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:26 AM~13811619
> *I'm not sure who's bike it is but I like it. Here is my pedal car I've owned 3 already this one another just like it and an orange champion. This car is a little rare as they stopped producing it with all the chrome headlights, taillights, bumpers, and grille.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you finally brought that in from the garage? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:29 AM~13811654
> *Damn you finally brought that in from the garage? :0
> *


Yup I've been putting it off like a mofo and my daughter is old enough to maybe enjoy the car show thing so we'll see what happens.Here is some pics of the orange one I had I kind of wish I would of kept it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:31 AM~13811664
> *Yup I've been putting it off like a mofo and my daughter is old enough to maybe enjoy the car show thing so we'll see what happens.Here is some pics of the orange one I had I kind of wish I would of kept it
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that ones clean
You do the paint yourself?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:33 AM~13811678
> *Damn that ones clean
> You do the paint yourself?
> *


na thats the original paint. I seen one just like the orange one and all they did was silver leaf it and take the wheels off and put trike rear spokes on it but they painted them orange and that fucker looked fresh as fuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I bet......What up Fes Dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is the cutty gonna be at the City Wide picnic fes??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well just wanted to say Big Ups to Tharen for taking best Lowrider.....Bout time damn it and you better give me my cut since I told Pauls wife not to bring his car.....Just playing homie,congrats you deserve it :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Chris when is the Wicked Ways show,our flyers got rained on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:38 AM~13811714
> *Well just wanted to say Big Ups to Tharen for taking best Lowrider.....Bout time damn it and you better give me my cut since I told Pauls wife not to bring his car.....Just playing homie,congrats you deserve it :thumbsup:
> *


it must of been the tittays on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:40 AM~13811727
> *it must of been the tittays on the hood :biggrin:
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 7 2009, 12:35 AM~13811695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah you probably won't see my Cutty till right b4 Denver!!! We'll have a couple of cars at the City Wide Picnic though!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:42 AM~13811736
> *Whutz Good!!!
> Nah you probably won't see my Cutty till right b4 Denver!!! We'll have a couple of cars at the City Wide Picnic though!!!
> *


sounds good if I get a wild hair I'll take my 59 but I don't really see that happening


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:42 AM~13811736
> *Whutz Good!!!
> Nah you probably won't see my Cutty till right b4 Denver!!! We'll have a couple of cars at the City Wide Picnic though!!!
> *


Plaqued up or que perro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:43 AM~13811742
> *Plaqued up or que perro?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:43 AM~13811739
> *sounds good if I get a wild hair I'll take my 59 but I don't really see that happening
> *


Somebody told me you had a grip of wild hairs but I aint saying no names :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:44 AM~13811756
> *Somebody told me you had a grip of wild hairs but I aint saying no names :biggrin:
> *


maybe grey ones but not too many wild ones :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:45 AM~13811760
> *maybe grey ones but not too many wild ones :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:43 AM~13811742
> *Plaqued up or que perro?
> *


Not at the City Wide Picnic...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:46 AM~13811766
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats why my hair is short and I wear a hat all the time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:47 AM~13811771
> *Not at the City Wide Picnic...
> *


Damn I'm even anxious to see it,you ever get that urge to pull out a plaque.....you just let me know  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:49 AM~13811795
> *Damn I'm even anxious to see it,you ever get that urge to pull out a plaque.....you just let me know   :biggrin:
> *


Damn recruiting in a sly manner you don't stop do ya?? Trying to hit City Wide numbers huh? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 12:49 AM~13811795
> *Damn I'm even anxious to see it,you ever get that urge to pull out a plaque.....you just let me know   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:50 AM~13811807
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna call you out at the picnic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:51 AM~13811814
> *I'm gonna call you out at the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :roflmao: Where the fuck did you get that pic???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:53 AM~13811831
> *hno:  :roflmao: Where the fuck did you get that pic???
> *


from right outside it'll stand on the tailgate and come back down :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:51 AM~13811814
> *I'm gonna call you out at the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that pic earlier :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:54 AM~13811838
> *from right outside it'll stand on the tailgate and come back down :cheesy:
> *


Ok!!! Bring that one up here fo' sho'... I wanna see that muthafucka get it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:56 AM~13811857
> *Ok!!! Bring that one up here fo' sho'... I wanna see that muthafucka get it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll even bumper check the front bumper and hop that ass how you like your whooping served up hot and fresh or cold and stale?? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 12:57 AM~13811866
> *I'll even bumper check the front bumper and hop that ass how you like your whooping served up hot and fresh or cold and stale?? :cheesy:
> *


Hot and fresh buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 12:59 AM~13811881
> *Hot and fresh buddy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well im about to lay it down I'll holla at you guyz tomorrow!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 01:02 AM~13811897
> *Well im about to lay it down I'll holla at you guyz tomorrow!!!
> *


Right on fes nice chatting with ya can't wait to see that crazy lockup I've been hearing about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 01:03 AM~13811909
> *Right on fes nice chatting with ya can't wait to see that crazy lockup I've been hearing about
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

heres the before homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 02:17 AM~13811971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOUR UP LATE TONITE. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah been watching the Lakers game and tossin a few.How you been Chuck?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 02:24 AM~13812006
> *yeah been watching the Lakers game and tossin a few.How you been Chuck?
> *


I JUST GOT OFF WORK. I HAVE TO GET UP AT 7 TO TAKE THE WIFE TO WORK AND THEN TAKE THE DOG DOWNTOWN TO A SURGERY SPECIALIST FOR POOR PEOPLE. THEN OFF TO THE BODY SHOP TO TAKE SOME PICS.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 02:11 AM~13811951
> *heres the before homie
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S RIDE IS THIS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 7 2009, 01:27 AM~13812016
> *WHO'S RIDE IS THIS?
> *


my old one,hopefully to get another chance :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 02:29 AM~13812025
> *my old one,hopefully to get another chance :biggrin:
> *


YOUR NEW DAILY? :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 6 2009, 11:06 PM~13811445
> *I'm really digging these Swiph the 12" bikes I guess is what they are. Right now I'm building a pedal car I'm gonna send all the chrome to get gold and no I'm not a baller I've promised to do this for like 4 years and I'm finally gonna fess up to my word
> 
> 
> ...


That's a custom made mini Stingray, they don't make 12" bikes with the lower bars like that, just lil Tigers


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 7 2009, 08:20 AM~13813327
> *That's a custom made mini Stingray, they don't make 12" bikes with the lower bars like that, just lil Tigers
> *


I thought so looks real good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 01:29 AM~13812025
> *my old one,hopefully to get another chance :biggrin:
> *


So you trying to buy it back?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 01:03 AM~13811909
> *Right on fes nice chatting with ya can't wait to see that crazy lockup I've been hearing about
> *


  Im driving it to La Junta if you have a picnic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 01:11 AM~13811951
> *heres the before homie
> 
> 
> ...


Nice LS!!! my favorite G-body's!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 09:32 AM~13814662
> *So you trying to buy it back?
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Chris!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

even i had to stop and try to remember if we ordered that many City Wide shirts (i saw so damn many of them on sunday) we were missing a couple of members at the show (one was reppin' up in Denver and one was stuck in Denver working) but what can i say, we have big families (lots of kids) ha,ha did anyone get to see our boys rapping? the mic situation wasnt the greatest but their disc is pretty bad ass. i hope everyone can make it to the picnic. we are supposed to have some of the Cali boys (L.A. chapter) in for that weekend. if anyone needs info on the picnic hit me or Rich up or text. me- (719)243-5052 or Rich- (719)2092192


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry if its not the clearest. Alex will have more fliers at the picnic but at least you can get an idea for planning purposes


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 7 2009, 11:19 AM~13815065
> *even i had to stop and try to remember if we ordered that many City Wide shirts (i saw so damn many of them on sunday) we were missing a couple of members at the show (one was reppin' up in Denver and one was stuck in Denver working) but what can i say, we have big families (lots of kids) ha,ha  did anyone get to see our boys rapping? the mic situation wasnt the greatest but their disc is pretty bad ass. i hope everyone can make it to the picnic. we are supposed to have some of the Cali boys (L.A. chapter) in for that weekend. if anyone needs info on the picnic hit me or Rich up or text.  me- (719)243-5052  or Rich- (719)2092192
> *



What show??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CRAP! that didnt work out too well. Anyway it is June 13 in Trinidad for the Sante Fe Trails Festival.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 7 2009, 10:42 AM~13815259
> *What show??
> *


Honestly Chris i am not sure. i dont know which ones or how many there was.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 7 2009, 11:44 AM~13815267
> *Honestly Chris i am not sure. i dont know which ones or how many there was.
> *



Do you know what kind of car he was showing??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 10:42 AM~13814744
> * Im driving it to La Junta if you have a picnic!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


Ya era tiempo bro!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 7 2009, 11:19 AM~13815065
> *even i had to stop and try to remember if we ordered that many City Wide shirts (i saw so damn many of them on sunday) we were missing a couple of members at the show (one was reppin' up in Denver and one was stuck in Denver working) but what can i say, we have big families (lots of kids) ha,ha  did anyone get to see our boys rapping? the mic situation wasnt the greatest but their disc is pretty bad ass. i hope everyone can make it to the picnic. we are supposed to have some of the Cali boys (L.A. chapter) in for that weekend. if anyone needs info on the picnic hit me or Rich up or text.  me- (719)243-5052  or Rich- (719)2092192
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 7 2009, 01:29 AM~13812025
> *my old one,hopefully to get another chance :biggrin:
> *


how you doing roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 7 2009, 10:42 AM~13814744
> * Im driving it to La Junta if you have a picnic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 7 2009, 02:48 PM~13817187
> *:0
> Ya era tiempo bro!!
> *


Ya tu sabes!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS PASSING BY WUS SUP COLORADO AND GOOD TIMERS


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 7 2009, 05:26 PM~13819367
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS PASSING BY WUS SUP COLORADO AND GOOD TIMERS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie shes beautiful


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 7 2009, 05:26 PM~13819367
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS PASSING BY WUS SUP COLORADO AND GOOD TIMERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 02:21 PM~12633649
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


Whats up CITY WIDE is this still on????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zekes_interior_13_@May 7 2009, 06:58 PM~13820124
> *Damn homie shes beautiful
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13822332
> *Whats up CITY WIDE is this still on????
> *


yes sir.... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 7 2009, 12:00 PM~13816014
> *Do you know what kind of car he was showing??
> *


she wasnt showing a car. just getting the name out there. her regal is not qiute ready yet.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Kinda slow in here today...wuz good wit everyone??


:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 8 2009, 10:29 AM~13825963
> *What up Colorado!!! Kinda slow in here today...wuz good wit everyone??
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2009, 02:21 PM~13828218
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



Everyone must be workin on there rides!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 8 2009, 02:32 PM~13828331
> *Everyone must be workin on there rides!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? I'm bout to jump on a flight to the 702 :biggrin: Gonna go live in the 98 degree weather :cheesy: I'll be sure rep that nuggets jersey for tomorROw's game at the ESPN Zone  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 8 2009, 02:57 PM~13828550
> *What's good Colorado? I'm bout to jump on a flight to the 702 :biggrin: Gonna go live in the 98 degree weather :cheesy: I'll be sure rep that nuggets jersey for tomorROw's game at the ESPN Zone
> *


Gotta represent!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 8 2009, 02:57 PM~13828550
> *What's good Colorado? I'm bout to jump on a flight to the 702 :biggrin: Gonna go live in the 98 degree weather :cheesy: I'll be sure rep that nuggets jersey for tomorROw's game at the ESPN Zone
> *


what's up prezdent


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 8 2009, 01:57 PM~13828550
> *What's good Colorado? I'm bout to jump on a flight to the 702 :biggrin: Gonna go live in the 98 degree weather :cheesy: I'll be sure rep that ESPN Zone
> *


YOU SHOULD MAKE A DETOUR GO TO CALI INSTEAD :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats going on CO RIDERS?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 8 2009, 05:39 PM~13830276
> *Whats going on CO RIDERS?
> *



:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 8 2009, 05:56 PM~13830418
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 8 2009, 06:10 PM~13830503
> *Whats up Chuck?
> *



just gettin ready to go watch a baseball game, whats good in lj


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 8 2009, 06:26 PM~13830599
> *just gettin ready to go watch a baseball game, whats good in lj
> *


Just another normal day in the Valley. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13830599
> *just gettin ready to go watch a baseball game, whats good in lj
> *


what baseball game the rockies?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This car belongs to a friend and he's looking for trades only serious trades only this car is very well taken care of never had any rust repair because it has never been rusty.It has a 235 all rebuilt the chrome is real clean all the trim is there and only a few dings I mean this car is really clean and a real good driver the only reason a hubcap is missing because he had to put a spare on it but all the hubcaps are there. I'll let the pics do the talking and he will be on to answer more questions. He also isn't too sure what kind of trades he's looking for just whatever catches his eye but I'm sure he's gonna want something older so post your pics of what you have.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn! I never thought Phillip would get rid of that car!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 8 2009, 09:10 PM~13831978
> *Damn! I never thought Phillip would get rid of that car!
> *


I don't think he's in a big hurry and he doesn't want to sell he wants to trade only for something older I think but yeah it was a shock to me but the damn car is one of thee most solid rides I've seen


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I remember back in 97 we all rolled to Burque for the SuperShow and he drove it there and back with no problems!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 9 2009, 06:55 AM~13834833
> *I remember back in 97 we all rolled to Burque for the SuperShow and he drove it there and back with no problems!
> *


all rebuilt motor so should roll even better now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2009, 07:05 AM~13835107
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP FES HOWS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 9 2009, 08:13 AM~13835133
> *:wave: WUS SUP FES HOWS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG
> *


Whut Up Homie!!! Itz gettin' there... been working on the frame everyday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2009, 07:15 AM~13835144
> *Whut Up Homie!!! Itz gettin' there... been working on the frame everyday!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FIRME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 9 2009, 08:16 AM~13835146
> *THATS FIRME
> *


  It'll be out this summer!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2009, 07:19 AM~13835152
> * It'll be out this summer!!!
> *


SO IT WILL BE OUT FOR THE DENVER SHOW MAYBE I SHOULDN'T GET A HOPPER TO MUCH WORK :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 9 2009, 08:20 AM~13835157
> *SO IT WILL BE OUT FOR THE DENVER SHOW MAYBE I SHOULDN'T GET A HOPPER TO MUCH WORK :biggrin:
> *


It has been alot of work, but it'll be worth it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2009, 07:25 AM~13835172
> *It has been alot of work, but it'll be worth it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY I GET TO SEE IT BEFORE I DEPLOY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13835182
> *HOPEFULLY I GET TO SEE IT BEFORE I DEPLOY
> *


  :biggrin: When do you deploy again???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13830890
> *what baseball game the rockies?
> *


 it was my nephews game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 7 2009, 04:01 PM~13817942
> *how you doing roy
> *


GOOd Bro....you?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2009, 07:36 AM~13835204
> *  :biggrin: When do you deploy again???
> *


NEXT MONTH :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 8 2009, 02:57 PM~13828550
> *What's good Colorado? I'm bout to jump on a flight to the 702 :biggrin: Gonna go live in the 98 degree weather :cheesy: I'll be sure rep that nuggets jersey for tomorROw's game at the ESPN Zone
> *


I WAS THERE LAST WEEKEND!!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 9 2009, 09:36 AM~13835952
> *I WAS THERE LAST WEEKEND!!!!!!
> *


BUT WITHOUT A CHICKEN NUGGETS JERSEY RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT Colorado


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

HOW BOUT THEM MUFFUGGIN NUGGETS!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 9 2009, 10:24 AM~13835857
> *NEXT MONTH :angry:
> *


Damn dat sucks!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 9 2009, 09:20 PM~13839739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Melo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 9 2009, 10:05 PM~13840547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS NASTY :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Time for work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado. That game was a nail biter yesterday, but that muffuggin 3 pointer was sick :biggrin: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 11:01 AM~13843028
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *



buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2009, 11:01 AM~13843031
> *buddy
> *


HELLO FRIEND


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
Sup bROthers!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13843008
> *What's good Colorado. That game was a nail biter yesterday, but that muffuggin 3 pointer was sick :biggrin:
> *



why are you up so early :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 10 2009, 11:03 AM~13843040
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
> Sup bROthers!!
> *



chillen it you


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2009, 11:05 AM~13843051
> *chillen it you
> *


Gotta go to the shop for a lil while. Gotta a customer car thats gotta go tomorrow morning! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 10 2009, 11:06 AM~13843063
> *Gotta go to the shop for a lil while. Gotta a customer car thats gotta go tomorrow morning! :angry:
> *



have you worked on the linc at all


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 10 2009, 11:03 AM~13843040
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
> Sup bROthers!!
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BUDDY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2009, 11:07 AM~13843069
> *have you worked on the linc at all
> *


Havent been able to! Maybe this week


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 11:13 AM~13843130
> *WHATS CRACKIN BUDDY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ROY TELL YOUR BOY 350 SHIPPED TO HIS DOOR.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13847230
> *buddy
> *


BUDDY!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 08:02 PM~13847242
> *BUDDY!
> *


what r u doin?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:03 PM~13847245
> *what r u doin?
> *


WATCHING PLAYOFF REPLAYS. AND YOU?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 08:04 PM~13847254
> *WATCHING PLAYOFF REPLAYS. AND YOU?
> *


gettn some stuff 2gether for the car.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

what up brother !


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13847265
> *gettn some stuff 2gether for the car.
> *


SELL ME ONE OF THE 50 CD PLAYERS YOU HAVE IN THE GARAGE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13846337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats worth buyin jus top save for later on...
Who made em??


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13847284
> *SELL ME ONE OF THE 50 CD PLAYERS YOU HAVE IN THE GARAGE
> *


come get 1 :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13847304
> *come get 1 :biggrin:
> *


OK CALL YOU LATER ON THIS WEEK!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 10 2009, 08:10 PM~13847324
> *OK CALL YOU LATER ON THIS WEEK!
> *


coo


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

SICK PICS!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

gettn ready for the "505" :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP BROTHER "SIKSIX"


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 08:19 PM~13847425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT CAR IN THA SPRINGS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics!  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove

Whats up bROthers


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13847413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice bike


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 10:17 PM~13847992
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


 what's up swiph


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:19 PM~13847425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!! Seems like forever since I've see either of these guys!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 10 2009, 09:32 PM~13847561
> *WHATS UP BROTHER "SIKSIX"
> *



Just chillen Tony...you?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best Defensive players in the league right here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13847289
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats worth buyin jus top save for later on...
> Who made em??
> *


ONE OF THE HOMIEZ, I GOT 2 EXTRA SETS SO THEY GOT TO GO, YOU SHOULD SNAG THEM :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 10 2009, 10:15 PM~13848494
> *ONE OF THE HOMIEZ, I GOT 2 EXTRA SETS SO THEY GOT TO GO, YOU SHOULD SNAG THEM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I jus cant do it right now Or I would without thinkin twice-- but they would be sittin aROund for a long time even if I did. ROys boy needs to jump on these-- if he dont he is outta his fuccin mind. Ill even tig the chROme for him so its one piece FOR CHEAP- and get it plated before he comes to pic em up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, CHUCKIEBOY63
What up Chuc- whats GOOD wit ya


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY ROY IF YOU OR ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS WANNA ROLL OUT FOR THE SHOW IN 3 WEEKS , YOU ALL CAN KICK IT AT THE PAD .


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 10 2009, 11:15 PM~13848494
> *ONE OF THE HOMIEZ, I GOT 2 EXTRA SETS SO THEY GOT TO GO, YOU SHOULD SNAG THEM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ill take those j's in that pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 10 2009, 10:55 PM~13848324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that adam?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes ,how's work going bro?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 4 2009, 11:32 AM~13779677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY ROY GUESS WHO CALLED ME OUT OF NO WHERE YESTERDAY.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 11 2009, 10:01 AM~13850903
> *HEY ROY GUESS WHO CALLED ME OUT OF NO WHERE YESTERDAY.......
> *


Is that right?
What he have to say?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 09:02 AM~13850920
> *Is that right?
> What he have to say?
> *


*I DONT KNOW HOW HE GOT MY NEW NUMBER BECUASE NOT TO MANY PEOPLE HAVE IT....NOTHING MUCH REALLY, JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT IVE BEEN UP TOO AND HOW IVE BEEN DOING...ILL HIT YOU UP LATER FOO, PM ME YOUR NUMBER AGAIN, MY OTHER PHONE FUCKED UP...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 11 2009, 10:06 AM~13850948
> *I DONT KNOW HOW HE GOT MY NEW NUMBER BECUASE NOT TO MANY PEOPLE HAVE IT....NOTHING MUCH REALLY, JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT IVE BEEN UP TOO AND HOW IVE BEEN DOING...ILL HIT YOU UP LATER FOO, PM ME YOUR NUMBER AGAIN, MY OTHER PHONE FUCKED UP...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2009, 07:31 AM~13850242
> *ill take those j's in that pic
> *


 :roflmao: I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 11 2009, 10:10 AM~13850988
> *:roflmao: I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT
> *


I'll let him know today homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 11 2009, 02:46 AM~13849386
> *HEY ROY IF YOU OR ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS WANNA ROLL OUT FOR THE SHOW IN 3 WEEKS , YOU ALL CAN KICK IT AT THE PAD .
> *


we are gonna try bro but getting up the funds to host the Denver show is tapping us out right now,but I'll let you know


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 09:12 AM~13851012
> *I'll let him know today homie :thumbsup:
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER, I GOT A NEW PHONE SO I LOST YOUR NUMBER, HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN AWHILE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!! Hope everyone had a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 11 2009, 11:18 AM~13851538
> *What up Colorado!! Hope everyone had a good weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 11:19 AM~13851542
> *:wave:
> *



What up Carnal?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nada homie just kickin it you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 08:49 AM~13850792
> *Is that adam?
> *


If that was the case- you would definetly know it .
1st off-- Id have all my dream rides-- 
2nd- most of my club members would have thier rides finisehed already.
3rd- id have enough money to pay you to shut the fuc up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 11 2009, 12:16 PM~13852107
> *If that was the case- you would definetly know it .
> 1st off-- Id have all my dream rides--
> 2nd- most of my club members would have thier rides finisehed already.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 11:36 AM~13851681
> *Nada homie just kickin it you?
> *


Wokin...not makin any money :angry: which sucks!!!!

Wuz good wit you??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 11 2009, 12:16 PM~13852107
> *If that was the case- you would definetly know it .
> 1st off-- Id have all my dream rides--
> 2nd- most of my club members would have thier rides finisehed already.
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 10:12 AM~13851012
> *I'll let him know today homie :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah that would make his 90 more complete and then he can say he finished the 90d out :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 11:28 AM~13852212
> *:cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 12:28 PM~13852212
> *:cheesy:
> *


No baller here Roy I'll just use my car as leverage like others do :biggrin: oh and if this seems likeout of nowhere it's what we were talking about in the tri five topic


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2009, 05:56 PM~13855480
> *No baller here Roy I'll just use my car as leverage like others do :biggrin: oh and if this seems likeout of nowhere it's what we were talking about in the tri five topic
> *


sorry didn't mean to fuck up yer topic I'll edit em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 06:00 PM~13855525
> *sorry didn't mean to fuck up yer topic I'll edit em
> *


you didn't fuck it up bro I started talking first I just figured I'd step in here and bullshit with ya :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2009, 06:01 PM~13855538
> *you didn't fuck it up bro I started talking first I just figured I'd step in here and bullshit with ya :cheesy:
> *


You guys got something planned this year?
usually you guys give a pretty early heads up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 06:03 PM~13855546
> *You guys got something planned this year?
> usually you guys give a pretty early heads up
> *


were gonna meet on wednesday and figure out what we gonna do


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 10:16 AM~13851057
> *we are gonna try bro but getting up the funds to host the Denver show is tapping us out right now,but I'll let you know
> *


COO JERRY GONA COME KICK IT WITH US THIS WEEKEND , WE GONA GO DO THAT SHOW ON SAT IN SANTA FE THE BBQ AND KICK IT AT THE PARK SUNDAY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Get your bROoms out :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13857131
> *COO JERRY GONA COME KICK IT WITH US THIS WEEKEND , WE GONA GO DO THAT SHOW ON SAT IN SANTA FE THE BBQ AND KICK IT AT THE PARK SUNDAY.
> *


Yeah Jerry is suppose to be there Friday homie he get ahold of you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13857556
> *Get your bROoms out :biggrin:
> *


Yeah now if only the Lakers can get thier heads outta thier asses so we can all see the match up that we want to see


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13857556
> *Get your bROoms out :biggrin:
> *


its a nail biter now :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 11 2009, 09:43 PM~13857900
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 09:25 PM~13857593
> *Yeah Jerry is suppose to be there Friday homie he get ahold of you?
> *


did he get a yob??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2009, 10:00 PM~13858168
> *did he get a yob??
> *


Not yet,we both went and applied for 1 today hopefully that comes through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 10:19 PM~13858411
> *Not yet,we both went and applied for 1 today hopefully that comes through
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 09:25 PM~13857593
> *Yeah Jerry is suppose to be there Friday homie he get ahold of you?
> *


YA I TALKED TO HIM TELL WRINKLES TO SEND THAT TITLE WITH HIM AND ILL TRY AND FIX IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 11 2009, 10:31 PM~13858566
> *YA I TALKED TO HIM TELL WRINKLES TO SEND THAT TITLE WITH HIM AND ILL TRY AND FIX IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That game fucken sucked................... :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 11 2009, 10:58 PM~13858862
> *That game fucken sucked................... :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 11 2009, 09:37 PM~13857786
> *its a nail biter now :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 11 2009, 09:29 PM~13857654
> *Yeah now if only the Lakers can get thier heads outta thier asses so we can all see the match up that we want to see
> *


X76


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn I'm addicted to this mofo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 11 2009, 10:31 PM~13859198
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 12 2009, 07:44 AM~13860789
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *



whats up prezdent whats the weather like in the 702


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

BAPTIZED MY SON THIS PAST SATURDAY!!
















ONE FOR THE ROLLERZ


----------



## zekes_interior_13 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13861084
> *BAPTIZED MY SON THIS PAST SATURDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool man when i was about 8 or 9 i wanted to get baptized so bad but my pastor said i had to be a certain hieght but at the same age his kids got baptize at a lake so i was like ew my mom was pissed we quit going to church then my dad got his minister liscense but i still havent been baptized


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 10:22 PM~13848553
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, CHUCKIEBOY63
> What up Chuc- whats GOOD wit ya
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THIS WAGON READY!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13861084
> *BAPTIZED MY SON THIS PAST SATURDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats goin on everyone :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 12 2009, 09:42 AM~13861722
> *Whats goin on everyone :wave:
> *


Whut Good CO... Whut Up Izz!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 12 2009, 07:44 AM~13860785
> *:angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 08:29 AM~13861084
> *BAPTIZED MY SON THIS PAST SATURDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Glen?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 04:49 PM~13865944
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up bROtha


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

BODYWORKS DONE! 
ONE STEP CLOSER!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 12 2009, 08:22 AM~13861529
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE, JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THIS WAGON READY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Post up some pROgress pics- you know we all be wantin to see em :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13866636
> *BODYWORKS DONE!
> ONE STEP CLOSER!
> 
> ...


are you talkin about the body work on the dakota


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 06:11 PM~13867548
> *are you talkin about the body work on the dakota
> *



:dunno: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 09:10 PM~13868842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13867548
> *are you talkin about the body work on the dakota
> *


Ya that too!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok then fuck it! Ya i prepped it tonight too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 09:45 PM~13869196
> *Ok then fuck it!  Ya i prepped it tonight too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Fuckers gonna be bad ass
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 09:45 PM~13869196
> *Ok then fuck it!  Ya i prepped it tonight too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


paint that mugg dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this is a clean car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like the Lakers excavated thier heads outta thier Asses :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13869531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:29 PM~13869579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck is that you with the Box in your arms in the background? :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:29 PM~13869579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey chuck whats in the box your holding and how come you dont have your club shirt on at the show!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13869600
> *Hey Chuck is that you with the Box in your arms in the background? :0
> *


And why does the guy with the Reds hat look like he's gonna clock one of those hoes with what's in his hand? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13869531
> *
> this is a clean car
> *


Lets see pics of your rag?? You sold the truck right?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13869603
> *Hey chuck whats in the box your holding and how come you dont have your club shirt on at the show!! :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13869603
> *Hey chuck whats in the box your holding and how come you dont have your club shirt on at the show!! :roflmao:
> *



why did you ROll your sleeves up :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13869636
> *why did you ROll your sleeves up :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:33 PM~13869614
> *Lets see pics of your rag?? You sold the truck right?*


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:37 PM~13869655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I had to look around a minute to see that one :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:33 PM~13869614
> *Lets see pics of your rag?? You sold the truck right?
> *



yea i sold it! im waitin for cip to cut my ROof off before i post pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:38 PM~13869668
> *yea i sold it!  im waitin for cip to cut my ROof off before i post pics
> *


quit bullshitting and post em :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS up by 40 points at the end of the 3rd !!!!!!*
:cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Im pullin out the sawz all tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 10:40 PM~13869684
> *Im pullin out the sawz all tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


He better have a rag top for it because it says 65 rag in his sig


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13869693
> *He better have a rag top for it because it says 65 rag in his sig
> *


 :0 
How bout a nice tarp? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13869698
> *:0
> How bout a nice tarp? :biggrin:
> *


It better be made out of rags then :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:39 PM~13869677
> *quit bullshitting and post em :biggrin:
> *


X2.....you didn't get Tiggers did you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13869693
> *He better have a rag top for it because it says 65 rag in his sig
> *


We.re puttin a top from a outdoor swing chair! Alot of modification! :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13869698
> *:0
> How bout a nice tarp? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 12 2009, 10:43 PM~13869711
> *We.re puttin a top from a outdoor swing chair! Alot of modification! :roflmao:
> *


so you using the tube metal from the chair for the rack is that gonna be enough metal??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 09:35 PM~13869636
> *why did you ROll your sleeves up :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13869703
> *It better be made out of rags then :cheesy:
> *


From Rags ta Riches
Now flossin Bishes instead of cleaning Dishes :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:45 PM~13869727
> *From Rags ta Riches
> Now flossin Bishes instead of cleaning Dishes :biggrin:
> *


Chuck only gets the dishes dirty with all them tacos and shit he be eating on them :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:44 PM~13869722
> *so you using the tube metal from the chair for the rack is that gonna be enough metal??
> *



naw swiph has the hook on steel


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13869749
> *naw swiph has the hook on steel
> *


he's gonna cut up a couple of them schwinns huh? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13869751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13869758
> *he's gonna cut up a couple of them schwinns huh? :cheesy:
> *



yea 2 of the beach cruisers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13869758
> *he's gonna cut up a couple of them schwinns huh? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





That was funny





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13869758
> *he's gonna cut up a couple of them schwinns huh? :cheesy:
> *


Are you outta your fuccin mind- Im down to help my club bROtheres out- BUT I AINT CUTTIN UP NONE OF MY SCHWINNS FOR NOBODY! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13869779
> *yea 2 of the beach cruisers
> *


them 26" bikes huh that'll be enough metal to do the 65 and a mini truck rack


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13869788
> *Are you outta your fuccin mind- Im down to help my club bROtheres out- BUT I AINT CUTTIN UP NONE OF MY SCHWINNS FOR NOBODY! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13869794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He'd rather mob it I don't blame him a mofo has to have transportation :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 09:48 PM~13869779
> *yea 2 of the HUFFYS
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13869792
> *them 26" bikes huh that'll be enough metal to do the 65 and a mini truck rack
> *


Unless its another TURN-N-HEADS-- that would take about 10 frames to do
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13869805
> *He'd rather mob it I don't blame him a mofo has to have transportation :0
> *


After seeing that dash I wouldn't doubt that fucker could fab a top on a 65 from a shade swing :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 09:50 PM~13869805
> *He'd rather mob it I don't blame him a mofo has to have transportation :0
> *



You know it-- cause federal bonds and no license situations can cause shit to be a little bit difficult :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 09:52 PM~13869839
> *After seeing that dash I wouldn't doubt that fucker could fab a top on a 65 from a shade swing :yes:
> *


 :0 



















:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 12 2009, 10:53 PM~13869846
> *You know it-- cause  federal bonds and no license situations can cause shit to be a little bit difficult :angry:
> *


Gas break dip dip


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 10:56 PM~13869876
> *Gas break dip dip
> 
> 
> ...


Gas break dip :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you fool.....LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13869876
> *Gas break dip dip
> 
> 
> ...



WOW-- that was a RIGHT CLIC and SAVE pic for ya huh-- You really do like that schwinn dont ya :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:59 PM~13869927
> *Gas break dip  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you fool.....LOL
> *


Get yo stunna shades on get yo stunna shades on doo's open mayne doo's open mayne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 12 2009, 11:00 PM~13869940
> *WOW-- that was a RIGHT CLIC and SAVE pic for ya huh--  You really do like that schwinn dont ya :biggrin:
> *


Na I typed schwinn in the CO search and I found it only 3 pages came up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:02 PM~13869956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic.....just the right part blurred out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

another thROback pic :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:11 PM~13870060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

here is what ill be showin in denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:13 PM~13870074
> *here is what ill be showin in denver
> *


I'll probably be showing my pedal car


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:11 PM~13870060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell its a thROwbacc-- bout 50lbs or so ago :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 12 2009, 11:14 PM~13870097
> *You can tell its a thROwbacc-- bout 50lbs or so ago :biggrin:
> *


Thats exactly what I thought man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:13 PM~13870074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice
Here's what we'll be showing in Bikes in denver


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:16 PM~13870112
> *Nice
> Here's what we'll be showing in Bikes in denver
> 
> ...



did swiph do the metal work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:16 PM~13870112
> *Nice
> Here's what we'll be showing in Bikes in denver
> 
> ...


Mowing down the competition


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 10:16 PM~13870112
> *Nice
> Here's what we'll be showing in Bikes in denver
> 
> ...


THAT FUCCER IS SIC AS FUC-- Im gonna have to build me a few of these and toss em on Craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13870127
> *did swiph do the metal work
> *


NO- but Im about to :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:16 PM~13870112
> *Nice
> Here's what we'll be showing in Bikes in denver
> 
> ...


You've been looking for a yob and this whole time you have your own business in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:21 PM~13870167
> *You've been looking for a yob and this whole time you have your own business in the garage :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the truth came out he has been doin lawns this whole time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:21 PM~13870167
> *You've been looking for a yob and this whole time you have your own business in the garage :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 







Yeah but I'm about 15 years too late they already came out with a motorized one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:23 PM~13870185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the truth came out he has been doin lawns this whole time
> *


I wonder where he was getting his cash from he probably made Jerry one too how else can he afford to go to burque? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:23 PM~13870185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the truth came out he has been doin lawns this whole time
> *


LOL
The only Bush I'll be trimming would be my wifes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:23 PM~13870189
> *:cheesy:
> Yeah but I'm about 15 years too late they already came out with a motorized one
> *


Yeah but that's commercialized it just don't have the same cut or smell and it's noise is uncalled for


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:23 PM~13870195
> *I wonder where he was getting his cash from he probably made Jerry one too how else can he afford to go to burque? :biggrin:
> *



jerry cant reach the pedals


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:23 PM~13870195
> *I wonder where he was getting his cash from he probably made Jerry one too how else can he afford to go to burque? :biggrin:
> *


collecting cans? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:25 PM~13870217
> *jerry cant reach the pedals
> *


The seat isn't as high on his


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:25 PM~13870217
> *jerry cant reach the pedals
> *


You should see him ride the shit outta it to the liquor store though :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:25 PM~13870221
> *collecting cans? :dunno:
> *


He don't have to collect them there all in his fridge he just pops the top and drinks whats inside them :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:25 PM~13870228
> *The seat isn't as high on his
> *



he has all the pROfit in the cooler he pulls behind him :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:26 PM~13870240
> *You should see him ride the shit outta it to the liquor store though :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell him stop cutting through yards on his way he's fucking up business


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 12 2009, 11:26 PM~13870243
> *he has all the pROfit in the cooler he pulls behind him :biggrin:
> *


all half cocked knocking on someones door hey maaaaam hey hey hey hey do you need your grass cut :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:27 PM~13870250
> *Tell him stop cutting through yards on his way he's fucking up business
> *


I know mofos asking for a discount since they already have a section mowed through the yard


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2009, 11:28 PM~13870269
> *all half cocked knocking on someones door hey maaaaam hey hey hey hey do you need your grass cut :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Oh shit LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 12 2009, 11:28 PM~13870277
> *I know mofos asking for a discount since they already have a section mowed through the yard
> *


I know asking how much for a partial cut since some is already done :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING BROTHER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 13 2009, 08:08 AM~13872002
> *GOODMORNING BROTHER
> *


 damn your there early


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 13 2009, 08:10 AM~13872017
> *damn your there early
> *


7:45 EVERYDAY!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Cip Dawg!!! :biggrin: 


Wuz crackin CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 13 2009, 01:22 PM~13874468
> *Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 13 2009, 11:03 AM~13873306
> *What up Cip Dawg!!! :biggrin:
> Wuz crackin CO :wave:
> *


Sup Mayne!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 13 2009, 02:12 PM~13874937
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up!!! Whut you guys been up to???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 13 2009, 02:30 PM~13875078
> *Whut Up!!! Whut you guys been up to???
> *


Not much we will be getting together Sunday at the Parque,shoot on by  
I just been wearing the hell outta my tires :biggrin: 
What you been up to lately,the Cutty?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 13 2009, 02:33 PM~13875099
> *Not much we will be getting together Sunday at the Parque,shoot on by
> I just been wearing the hell outta my tires :biggrin:
> What you been up to lately,the Cutty?
> *


Thatz cool, what side of the park do you usually kick it at??? By the lake... and yeah the cutty!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 13 2009, 02:47 PM~13875207
> *Thatz cool, what side of the park do you usually kick it at??? By the lake... and yeah the cutty!!!
> *


we are usually on the backside/westside


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 13 2009, 02:47 PM~13875214
> *we are usually on the backside/westside
> *


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn...I don't know whether to go play poker at Cadillac Jack's in Deadwood or watch the Nugs take out the Mavs tonight??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 13 2009, 04:05 PM~13876018
> *Damn...I don't know whether to go play poker at Cadillac Jack's in Deadwood or watch the Nugs take out the Mavs tonight??
> *



the game first and gamble second


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 13 2009, 04:22 PM~13876184
> *the game first and gamble second
> *



I called the Casino...they got TV's in the Poker Room so I get to do both at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 13 2009, 03:22 PM~13876184
> *the game first and gamble second
> *


to jus gamble on the game would have solved both issues :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NUGGETS! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove

What up pRezO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 13 2009, 08:53 PM~13879945
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Just chillen bRO. I was watching the game at the ESPN zone. I wanted to make some bets, but I don't know how to read the f'n screens :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *OVERTIME

What's cracken GOODTIMER?*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Solid Silver Flake!!! And Cleared!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 13 2009, 09:11 PM~13880192
> *Just chillen bRO. I was watching the game at the ESPN zone. I wanted to make some bets, but I don't know how to read the f'n screens :angry:
> *


Maybe you should learn for the next ROund of the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 13 2009, 09:52 PM~13879930
> *x76*
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 13 2009, 07:21 AM~13872107
> *7:45 EVERYDAY!
> *


TRY 5:00 EVERYDAY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 13 2009, 10:05 PM~13880947
> *Solid Silver Flake!!! And Cleared!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 13 2009, 11:05 PM~13880947
> *Solid Silver Flake!!! And Cleared!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Looks good Homie!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 08:50 AM~13883505
> *Whats up Colorado
> *


Wuz goin on Homie!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 14 2009, 09:46 AM~13883861
> *Wuz goin on Homie!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much and you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED is wondering if all the riders would be able to make a sept 12, BBQ we are located in a small town as much of you know and our resources are limited to what we can do. Were looking for feedback as to how many of you would probably be able to attend. We are looking at possibly trying to do a raffle and this years festivities that are usually down town will be located at the park. We are gonna offer beer as well there will be a beer garden there if you want to check that out. Some of you might want to plan to stay longer as there will be more to do we encourage family as well.We are looking for people to bring rides but it's not a must if some of you are gonna want to caravan down here and hang we welcome you as well. So come on guys check your calandar and let me know so we can go through with our arrangements. As you all know our BBQ is a success only due to our out of town riders so come support us.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Howdy All..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Nuggets did the damn thang las' night!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 13 2009, 09:52 PM~13879930
> *NUGGETS! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13885596
> *MOST HATED is wondering if all the riders would be able to make a sept 12, BBQ we are located in a small town as much of you know and our resources are limited to what we can do. Were looking for feedback as to how many of you would probably be able to attend. We are looking at possibly trying to do a raffle and this years festivities that are usually down town will be located at the park. We are gonna offer beer as well there will be a beer garden there if you want to check that out. Some of you might want to plan to stay longer as there will be more to do we encourage family as well.We are looking for people to bring rides but it's not a must if some of you are gonna want to caravan down here and hang we welcome you as well. So come on guys check your calandar and let me know so we can go through with our arrangements. As you all know our BBQ is a success only due to our out of town riders so come support us.
> *


Sept. 12th sounds good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2009, 03:08 PM~13886896
> *Sept. 12th sounds good!!!
> *


Thats what I like to hear homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 03:27 PM~13887103
> *Thats what I like to hear homie :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD TIMES will be there!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 14 2009, 03:39 PM~13887204
> *GOOD TIMES will be there!!!!
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 11:35 AM~13885596
> *MOST HATED is wondering if all the riders would be able to make a sept 12, BBQ we are located in a small town as much of you know and our resources are limited to what we can do. Were looking for feedback as to how many of you would probably be able to attend. We are looking at possibly trying to do a raffle and this years festivities that are usually down town will be located at the park. We are gonna offer beer as well there will be a beer garden there if you want to check that out. Some of you might want to plan to stay longer as there will be more to do we encourage family as well.We are looking for people to bring rides but it's not a must if some of you are gonna want to caravan down here and hang we welcome you as well. So come on guys check your calandar and let me know so we can go through with our arrangements. As you all know our BBQ is a success only due to our out of town riders so come support us.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

whats up COLORADO cant wait to see that lakers nuggets series :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CHARGES DROPPED
CASE DISMISSED
INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *


The real question is Rollerz gonna come to the BBQ??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *


Thats good to here.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13890018
> *The real question is Rollerz gonna come to the BBQ??? :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!!

SHIT I'LL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND MY LITTLE CUZ IS GRADUATING!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 06:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *


congrats brother...why didnt u tell me today? :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 14 2009, 10:33 PM~13891926
> *congrats brother...why didnt u tell me today? :uh:
> *


Didnt find out till 3:30 and got the ankle monitor off at 5:30!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 07:00 PM~13890018
> *The real question is Rollerz gonna come to the BBQ??? :biggrin:
> *



Well for some of us we didnt get off that luccy--- but Im sure the rest of the club will be there


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fucker is sick
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1170326654.html


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 14 2009, 07:41 PM~13889833
> *CHARGES DROPPED
> CASE DISMISSED
> INNOCENT AND A FREE MAN!!!
> *



Congrats Cip!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13895364
> *Well for some of us we didnt get off that luccy--- but Im sure the rest of the club will be there
> *


I DIDNT GET OFF I DIDNT FUCKIN DO IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!
AND THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE LOVE!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13896400
> *I DIDNT GET OFF I DIDNT FUCKIN DO IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!
> AND THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE LOVE!
> *



Congratz Cip...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 14 2009, 02:14 PM~13886443
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *



Game 7 :biggrin: 


We're still waiting.....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 15 2009, 12:26 PM~13896728
> *Congratz Cip...
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 15 2009, 11:12 AM~13896039
> *This fucker is sick
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1170326654.html
> *


yeah it's pretty nice for the price I'd talk this one guy on LIL down he has a 2dr hardtop not a post and it has the 5th wheel and everything it's pretty nice it's like baby blue and white I think it has spot lights also but it needs restore but looks to be in better condition then even my 59 is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right here Roy I like this car he wants like 19gs for it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2009, 03:25 PM~13898369
> *Right here Roy I like this car he wants like 19gs for it
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 15 2009, 10:51 AM~13896400
> *I DIDNT GET OFF I DIDNT FUCKIN DO IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!
> AND THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE LOVE!
> *


My bad- I didnt mean for it to be taken like that. and I will say CONGRADULATIONS NO DOUBT.

What I was meanin is that WHENEVER YOU HAVE CHARGES ALREADY FILED ON YOU-- and they get dismissed- THAT IS BEIN LUCCY-- or FORTUNATE- the same to me.. Its not like the charges were pending- ya understand me now?

EDIT-- and ya- YOU DID GET OFF- EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDNT DO IT-- YOU HAD CHARGES AGAINST YOU-- and they got dismissed- THAtS CALLED GETTIN OFF.. If you would have went to trial- and been found not guilty- THAT WOULD BE CALLED GETTIN OFF AS WELL.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 15 2009, 05:38 PM~13899446
> *My bad- I didnt mean for it to be taken like that. and I will say CONGRADULATIONS NO DOUBT.
> 
> What I was meanin is that WHENEVER YOU HAVE CHARGES ALREADY FILED ON YOU-- and they get dismissed- THAT IS BEIN LUCCY-- or FORTUNATE- the same to me.. Its not like the charges were pending- ya understand me now?
> ...


THANKS BROTHER!! THIS WAS JUST A MAJOR SITUATION AND I DIDNT TAKE IT VERY LIGHTLY!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if I can get these Registered.I know you can the Green and Whites,but these have City on them and I'm wondering if they are not allowed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 15 2009, 05:26 PM~13899767
> *Can anyone tell me if I can get these Registered.I know you can the Green and Whites,but these have City on them and I'm wondering if they are not allowed
> 
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure you can. Bac then vehicles were listed as COUNTY and CITY-- so stop bein lazy and head down to the DMV and find out for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13885596
> *MOST HATED is wondering if all the riders would be able to make a sept 12, BBQ we are located in a small town as much of you know and our resources are limited to what we can do. Were looking for feedback as to how many of you would probably be able to attend. We are looking at possibly trying to do a raffle and this years festivities that are usually down town will be located at the park. We are gonna offer beer as well there will be a beer garden there if you want to check that out. Some of you might want to plan to stay longer as there will be more to do we encourage family as well.We are looking for people to bring rides but it's not a must if some of you are gonna want to caravan down here and hang we welcome you as well. So come on guys check your calandar and let me know so we can go through with our arrangements. As you all know our BBQ is a success only due to our out of town riders so come support us.
> *



CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 15 2009, 08:32 PM~13900841
> *CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 15 2009, 08:32 PM~13900841
> *CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13902159
> *
> *


I MIGHT BE DOWN THERE NEXT WEEKAND, YOU BETTER TAKE ME OUT ON THE TOWN FOOL, AND LOOKING FOWARD TO METTING ALL THE ROLLERZ DOWN THERE JUST STOPING THREW FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS TO TAKE APART SOME CADDYS :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2009, 10:58 PM~13902186
> *I MIGHT BE DOWN THERE NEXT WEEKAND, YOU BETTER TAKE ME OUT ON THE TOWN FOOL, AND LOOKING FOWARD TO METTING ALL THE ROLLERZ DOWN THERE JUST STOPING THREW FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS TO TAKE APART SOME CADDYS :cheesy:
> *


let me know whats crackin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

mornin CO Ryders


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2009, 11:22 PM~13902820
> *let me know whats crackin
> *


ILL CALL YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 16 2009, 11:07 AM~13904977
> *ILL CALL YOU
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13906488
> *
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice day today...must be why its dead in hurr


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY ROY YOU MISSED A GOOD SHOW TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not too much crackin in here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Where is everybody @


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 17 2009, 09:20 AM~13911100
> *Where is everybody @
> *


sleeping/cruising :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 17 2009, 08:20 AM~13911100
> *Where is everybody @
> *


Jus took K*RO*NOS out for a 5mile ride for the 1st time in 13days :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats good Larry!! JUst getting ready to bounce to LJ!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2009, 08:52 AM~13911230
> *Whutz Good everyone!!!  :biggrin:
> *



WHat up Fes- whats good wit ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13911322
> *Whats good Larry!!  JUst getting ready to bounce to LJ!
> *


just chillin at work right now how long you down here for?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2009, 10:31 AM~13911446
> *just chillin at work right now how long you down here for?
> *


Just the day. Graduation at 1, and the party at the city park after.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13911330
> *WHat up Fes- whats good wit ya
> *


Shit chillin'... gonna head to the park later on... whutz good wit' u???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13908553
> *HEY ROY YOU MISSED A GOOD SHOW TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like I did


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 17 2009, 10:32 AM~13911454
> *Just the day. Graduation at 1, and the party at the city park after.
> *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 17 2009, 10:24 AM~13911740
> *damn looks like I did
> *


YOU DID BRO :biggrin: WE HAD ALL THE GIRLS TAKING PICS YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT PERRITO NEXT TIME  IF NOT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I know larry like this the way it sits- but could you imagine it with full paint and new wheels. FUCCIN SICCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1172214379.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it's pretty cool I think the grill and bumper maybe could be hiked up a bit to fill that gap. Then I'd add some red steelies with white walls and a chrome baby moon hub :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Had fun at the park!!! Thanks to GT and Da X for the hospitality!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2009, 07:01 PM~13914694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

PICS FROM TODAY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool pics fulltimer


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Paul,what up CO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*THANKS CHUCK FOR COMING DOWN AND GOING TO THE SHOW TO REPRESENT WITH US*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 18 2009, 06:58 AM~13918142
> *Whut Up CO!!!!
> *



What up Homie!!! :biggrin: 


Wuz good CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

people always talking shit
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477230


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 01:54 PM~13922325
> *people always talking shit
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477230
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
FUCK THEM HATERZ!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2009, 02:10 AM~13917731
> *Ttt
> *


hey do you still have them vids of you stunting on that 50???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 04:49 PM~13923728
> *hey do you still have them vids of you stunting on that 50???
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 05:01 PM~13923912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 18 2009, 08:57 AM~13918920
> *THANKS CHUCK FOR COMING DOWN AND GOING TO THE SHOW TO REPRESENT WITH US
> 
> 
> ...


 no pROblem bROther it was a fun I'm glad I went down


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 04:01 PM~13923912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13924959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty cool huh :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 05:52 PM~13924969
> *pretty cool huh :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH CHUCK HAS SKILLS ON THE LITTLE BIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13924989
> *HELL YEAH CHUCK HAS SKILLS ON THE LITTLE BIKE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 06:54 PM~13925003
> *
> *



Teach em how to stunt


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Y0 Roy.. Whats the deal with that green wagon?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 08:05 PM~13925920
> *Y0 Roy.. Whats the deal with that green wagon?
> *


What you need to know about it?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 08:11 PM~13925975
> *What you need to know about it?
> *


wut it dew homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13926019
> *wut it dew homie
> *


What up Dog how you been?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13926084
> *What up Dog how you been?
> *


You find your keys, roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 08:23 PM~13926137
> *You find your keys, roy?
> *


Yes and Thanks again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Avi


*GOOD TIMES Colorado would like to welcome Chuck to the Colorado Chapter.
Congrats Chuck and welcome to the Family*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13926189
> *Yes and Thanks again.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13926189
> *Yes and Thanks again.
> *


XXXXX65!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13925975
> *What you need to know about it?
> *




I need to know why you havent told me its ready for me to shoot =D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13926605
> *I need to know why you havent told me its ready for me to shoot =D
> *


You can shoot it whenever you want hit up 1LOWAZTEC on here his name is Tony  
I believe it was in just a few years ago though


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13926227
> *Nice Avi
> GOOD TIMES Colorado would like to welcome Chuck to the Colorado Chapter.
> Congrats Chuck and welcome to the Family
> *


  CONGRATS HOMIE WHAT KINDA WHIP HE PUSHING?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13926605
> *I need to know why you havent told me its ready for me to shoot =D
> *


ITS READY WHEN YOU ARE IT WAS IN LAID MAG 2 YRS AGO.  WE GONNA BE IN DENVER FOR THE SHOW IF YOU STILL WANNA SHOOT THE BLUE LAC, AND THE WAGON.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:58 PM~13926627
> *You can shoot it whenever you want hit up 1LOWAZTEC on here his name is Tony
> I believe it was in just a few years ago though
> *



Never in LRM?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13926701
> *Never in LRM?
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13926645
> * CONGRATS HOMIE WHAT KINDA WHIP HE PUSHING?
> *


65 SS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13926723
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


There ya go Phil :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

JERRYS CRAZY ASS MAKE IT HOME? WRINKLES GOT A LISCENCE PLATE AND REGERSTRATION NOW HE CAN CRUISE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:00 PM~13926665
> *ITS READY WHEN YOU ARE IT WAS IN LAID MAG 2 YRS AGO.  WE GONNA BE IN DENVER FOR THE SHOW IF YOU STILL WANNA SHOOT THE BLUE LAC, AND THE WAGON.
> *


that's where I seen it :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13926724
> *65 SS
> *


  NICE , CONGRATS CHUCK WELCOME TO THE FAMILY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13926738
> *JERRYS CRAZY ASS MAKE IT HOME? WRINKLES GOT A LISCENCE PLATE AND REGERSTRATION NOW HE CAN CRUISE
> *


Yeah Jerry dropped off Wrinkles stuff a few hours ago,bought time dat fawker got legal :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:00 PM~13926665
> *ITS READY WHEN YOU ARE IT WAS IN LAID MAG 2 YRS AGO.  WE GONNA BE IN DENVER FOR THE SHOW IF YOU STILL WANNA SHOOT THE BLUE LAC, AND THE WAGON.
> *




Can you make it to Colorado Springs on the 14th or 15th after the show?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13926768
> *Yeah Jerry dropped off Wrinkles stuff a few hours ago,bought time dat fawker got legal :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT UP ,IF ANY MEMBERS NEED ANY HELP IN THAT FIELD I GOT IT COVERD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13926782
> *YOU KNOW WHAT UP ,IF ANY MEMBERS NEED ANY HELP IN THAT FIELD I GOT IT COVERD
> *


We appreciate it paul :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13926768
> *Yeah Jerry dropped off Wrinkles stuff a few hours ago,bought time dat fawker got legal :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO SEND WRINKLES A 505 PLAUQE TO MATCH THE LISCENCE PLATE :0  J/K ROY .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13926771
> *Can you make it to Colorado Springs on the 14th or 15th after the show?
> *


SURE WE CAN MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN , WE CAN ALWAYS JUST LEAVE THE CARS OUT THERE WITH ONE OUR MEMBERS SO WE AINT GOING BACK AND 4TH.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I need the owners with the cars when i shoot though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13926810
> *IM GONNA HAVE TO SEND WRINKLES  A 505 PLAUQE TO MATCH THE LISCENCE PLATE :0   J/K ROY .
> *


 :biggrin: 
We was clowning him yesterday
Fool got a California license with New Mexico Plates in Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13926868
> *I need the owners with the cars when i shoot though
> *


WE CAN BE THERE NOT A PROBLEM BRO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:02 PM~13927687
> *WE CAN BE THERE NOT A PROBLEM BRO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent.. Bring roy so i can slap him for selling his Yellow Impala =D


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13927932
> *Excellent.. Bring roy so i can slap him for selling his Yellow Impala =D
> *


I'll hand deliver him to you :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13927932
> *Excellent.. Bring roy so i can slap him for selling his Yellow Impala =D
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. perfect


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 10:18 PM~13927989
> *Haha.. perfect
> *


Then again.....ya never know what I'll have the next time I'm at a show  


























































:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13928118
> *Then again.....ya never know what I'll have the next time I'm at a show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn baller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

gotcha before the edit foolio :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13928129
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 damn baller
> *


Maybe it's time to reinvest


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13928158
> *Maybe it's time to reinvest
> *


into what homie? Hey you should of gave me the 88s for my tripples you probably didn't get much more for the d's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13928152
> *gotcha before the edit foolio :cheesy:
> *


Hit the wrong smiley meant to hit a sadey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13928173
> *into what homie? Hey you should of gave me the 88s for my tripples you probably didn't get much more for the d's
> *


They only sold for $600 + shipping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's next? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13928199
> *They only sold for $600 + shipping
> *


awww see how you are man I'd gave you mine and you could of sold em for 300 plus shipping and I would of gave you the other 3 we'd all been happy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13928218
> *What's next? :dunno:
> *


maybe a 65 biscayne :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13926763
> * NICE , CONGRATS CHUCK WELCOME TO THE FAMILY
> *


THANKS, LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN DENVER.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13926918
> *:biggrin:
> We was clowning him yesterday
> Fool got a California license with New Mexico Plates in Colorado :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:31 PM~13928231
> *awww see how you are man I'd gave you mine and you could of sold em for 300 plus shipping and I would of gave you the other 3 we'd all been happy
> *


They was Ivan's Bro
You coulda hit me up though because one of the guys in the club is looking for local rims and centers tambien


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:32 PM~13928249
> *THANKS, LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN DENVER.
> *


the same here homie , if you ever in alb b4 then be sure and holla


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:32 PM~13928253
> *They was Ivan's Bro
> You coulda hit me up though because one of the guys in the club is looking for local rims and centers tambien
> *


na bro mine are tripple gold as well look like new too :biggrin: I thought you bought them off of ivan or you were just borrowwing them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:31 PM~13928242
> *maybe a 65 biscayne :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

























Nah too hard to find  
They only made 145,300 of them in 65 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:34 PM~13928281
> *na bro mine are tripple gold as well look like new too :biggrin: I thought you bought them off of ivan or you were just borrowwing them
> *


Oooooh I thought you was talking bout the chrome 88's I just sold


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13927932
> *Excellent.. Bring roy so i can slap him for selling his Yellow Impala =D
> *


oh he'll be there we'll be staying at his pad and he will be the chauffer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13928312
> *oh he'll be there we'll be staying at his pad and he will be the chauffer :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13928285
> *:cheesy:
> Nah too hard to find
> They only made 145,300 of them in 65  :angry:
> *


I THINK I SAW A COUPLE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY, CRUISE THREW? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:35 PM~13928307
> *Oooooh I thought you was talking bout the chrome 88's I just sold
> *


Yeah I am you sold em for what 600 plus shipping I would of traded my wheels and gave you 300 and you would of got 300 plus shipping for those. You kind of lost me now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13928341
> *I THINK I SAW A COUPLE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY, CRUISE THREW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah they are deffinately rare......and well different.......because I have yet to see one in LRM :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13928327
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: , hey did jerry have fun? he's :loco: i gave him a siren for his troka :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13928272
> *the same here homie , if you ever in alb b4 then be sure and holla
> *


THIS IS A FAR WEST AS HAVE EVER LIVED. BUT I LOOK FORWARD TO GETTING DOWN THERE SOON.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13928363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yeah they are deffinately rare......and well different.......because I have yet to see one in LRM :biggrin:
> *


so quit bullshittin and tell me whats next :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought you was talking about the 88's I left on the rag,when a deal comes......a deal comes :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13928388
> *I thought you was talking about the 88's I left on the rag,when a deal comes......a deal comes :dunno:
> *


so what kind of deal came and I was talking about those :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:39 PM~13928367
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: , hey did jerry have fun? he's :loco: i gave him a siren for his troka :cheesy:
> *


that's what Wrinkles was telling me that he showed him,i need to find one of those for the bitch ass neighbor that called the chotas on me last week for my stereo in the garage :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13928118
> *Then again.....ya never know what I'll have the next time I'm at a show
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU HAD A BETTER ALTERNATOR AND RADIO, YOU WOULD HAVE NOT OF HAD TO HAVE THIS TOWED HOME AFTER PLAYING THE MUSIC FOR A WHILE? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cats out of the bag Swiph is on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: thirtymax, GOODTIMESROY,* cl1965ss*, SWIPH

WHat up Chuc-- when ya headin bac upto the shop again-- your 65 should be goin in the booth next week sometime- I know you wanna be there to see that :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:39 PM~13928377
> *so quit bullshittin and tell me whats next :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Honestly Roy you change rides more than I change draws homie :happysad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13928451
> *Cats out of the bag Swiph is on
> *



:dunno: 














:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:44 PM~13928475
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the dream was a 63 vert I guess dreams change huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13928430
> *IF YOU HAD A BETTER ALTERNATOR AND RADIO, YOU WOULD HAVE NOT OF HAD TO HAVE THIS TOWED HOME AFTER PLAYING THE MUSIC FOR A WHILE? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't ride junk homie my shit don't just break down :buttkick:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13928430
> *IF YOU HAD A BETTER ALTERNATOR AND RADIO, YOU WOULD HAVE NOT OF HAD TO HAVE THIS TOWED HOME AFTER PLAYING THE MUSIC FOR A WHILE? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13928505
> *I don't ride junk homie my shit don't just break down :buttkick:
> *


I had to push my bike the other day my clutch cable snapped


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13928499
> *I thought the dream was a 63 vert I guess dreams change huh :biggrin:
> *


it was :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13928499
> *I thought the dream was a 63 vert I guess dreams change huh :biggrin:
> *


It is bro I'm just fucking around
The last time the wheel studs broke when I put em in I could only get em so tight so they snapped again and since my insurance covers towing I figured I'd just tow it home and work on it there instead of the street and it was getting dark


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13928499
> *I thought the dream was a 63 vert I guess dreams change huh :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing. I remember when ROy posted that along time ago and we were sayin similiar things to what you are sayin now.. I wish I had the patience to go thROugh all these pages and find it..

WE all said he would find somethin different-- 
so maybe he has- maybe he hasnt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:43 PM~13928452
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: thirtymax, GOODTIMESROY, cl1965ss, SWIPH
> 
> ...


DOES THE LIGHT RAIL GET ME THERE. :dunno: 

WITH ONLY ONE CAR TO SHARE WITH THE WIFE IT'S TOUGH.

IT TAKES ME AN HOUR TO GET THERE IN A CAR, MAYBE YOU CAN LET ME BORROW THE SHWINN TO GET THERE. JUST HOOK THE SPEEDO BACK UP SO WE CAN TRACK THE MILAGE AND I CAN GET AN ATTACHMENT FOR THE 2 KIDS TO RIDE IN. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:48 PM~13928560
> *It is bro I'm just fucking around
> The last time the wheel studs broke when I put em in I could only get em so tight so they snapped again and since my insurance covers towing I figured I'd just tow it home and work on it there instead of the street and it was getting dark
> *


keep lying to me Roy keep on lying :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13928577
> *DOES THE LIGHT RAIL GET ME THERE. :dunno:
> 
> WITH ONLY ONE CAR TO SHARE WITH THE WIFE IT'S TOUGH.
> ...


roy will give you a ride you family now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13928580
> *keep lying to me Roy keep on lying :biggrin:
> *


What about the rims or me actually getting my hands dirty today?





Been alot of that lately dog can't afford anything done by anybody nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13928616
> *roy will give you a ride you family now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13928577
> *DOES THE LIGHT RAIL GET ME THERE. :dunno:
> 
> WITH ONLY ONE CAR TO SHARE WITH THE WIFE IT'S TOUGH.
> ...


Hell nawww Swiph ain't letting nobody cruise the scwinn


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:45 PM~13928505
> *I don't ride junk homie my shit don't just break down :buttkick:
> *


MAYBE, THAT FOOL ON THE BEACH CRUISER STOLE YOUR GAS WITH A RUBBER HOSE WHEN WE WHERE NOT LOOKING.

HE LOOKED LIKE HE NEEDED A HIGH SOMEWAY. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13928577
> *DOES THE LIGHT RAIL GET ME THERE. :dunno:
> 
> WITH ONLY ONE CAR TO SHARE WITH THE WIFE IT'S TOUGH.
> ...



I knew when I saw you standin that close to it youd wanna take it for a cruise someday- Im gonna have to hide it next time you at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13928619
> *What about the rims or me actually getting my hands dirty today?
> Been alot of that lately dog can't afford anything done by anybody nowadays
> *


getting your hands dirty ain't never hurt anybody homie so did you sell the 88s??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13928652
> *getting your hands dirty ain't never hurt anybody homie so did you sell the 88s??
> *


The chrome ones?
Yes
Mine 
never


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13928647
> *MAYBE, THAT FOOL ON THE BEACH CRUISER STOLE YOUR GAS WITH A RUBBER HOSE WHEN WE WHERE NOT LOOKING.
> 
> HE LOOKED LIKE HE NEEDED A HIGH SOMEWAY. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


but while he was taking the gas Swiph stole his schwinn so karma is a mother fucker


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13928616
> *roy will give you a ride you family now :biggrin:
> *


ROy dont wanna come upto the shop- that means he will have to stand aROund and bullshit with me- I jus dont think hes willin to do that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13928652
> *getting your hands dirty ain't never hurt anybody homie
> *


i'm just practicing for my frame off next year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13928670
> *The chrome ones?
> Yes
> Mine
> ...


I remeber you had chrome 88s. There is some young punk around here who has some chrome 72s I feel like asking him to trade for my tripple golds he might not know what he has :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13928631
> *Hell nawww Swiph ain't letting nobody cruise the schwinn
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13928672
> *but while he was taking the gas Swiph stole his schwinn so karma is a mother fucker
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13928701
> *i'm just practicing for my frame off next year
> *


it'll probably be put back together in 6 months too wish I had cash. I'm gonna start mine as soon as I finish what I'm doing but it's gonna take me some time


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:52 PM~13928648
> *I knew when I saw you standin that close to it youd wanna take it for a cruise someday- Im gonna have to hide it next time you at the shop :biggrin:
> *


IF I HAD TO CHOOSE BETWEEN THE WIFE AND KIDS OR THE CAR, I WOULD SURE MISS THEM. :biggrin: 

SHIT, THE CAR WAS THER FIRST. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13928672
> *but while he was taking the gas Swiph stole his schwinn so karma is a mother fucker
> *


I wouldnt have stole it- I would have left a huffy in its place-- thats called TRADING  


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13928697
> *ROy dont wanna come upto the shop- that means he will have to stand aROund and bullshit with me-  I jus dont think hes willin to do  that :biggrin:
> *


Nah I been anxiously awaiting kickin it with you :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13928739
> *I wouldnt have stole it- I would have left a huffy in its place-- thats called TRADING
> :biggrin:
> *


you sure are nice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:55 PM~13928710
> *I remeber you had chrome 88s. There is some young punk around here who has some chrome 72s I feel like asking him to trade for my tripple golds he might not know what he has :biggrin:
> *



GET ON THAT SHIT-- stop wastin time :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13928728
> *it'll probably be put back together in 6 months too wish I had cash. I'm gonna start mine as soon as I finish what I'm doing but it's gonna take me some time
> *


Nah probably more like a year or so.Imma try to do 90% myself hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13928748
> *Nah I been anxiously awaiting kickin it with you :thumbsup:
> *


Well since you didnt stop by las time you were in town--- you gotta buy the tacos-- 
HOPE YOU DIDNT FORGET :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:58 PM~13928756
> *GET ON THAT SHIT-- stop wastin time :cheesy:
> *


he hasn't had the rims on for a minute so I don't know if he still has them I'll ask him next time I see him


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13928697
> *ROy dont wanna come upto the shop- that means he will have to stand aROund and bullshit with me-  I jus dont think hes willin to do  that :biggrin:
> *


ROY, HE COULD STEP UP AND TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13928787
> *he hasn't had the rims on for a minute so I don't know if he still has them I'll ask him next time I see him
> *


Then I'll get you some 88's for em :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13928750
> *you sure are nice
> *


I cant steal-- I can do alot of things- But I cant steal.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13928776
> *Nah probably more like a year or so.Imma try to do 90% myself hno:
> *


a year thats fast man to do what belly painted chrome undercarriage all rechromed trim everything?? :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13928804
> *Then I'll get you some 88's for em :thumbsup:
> *


You'll get me 88s for the 72s?? What 88s??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13928798
> *ROY, HE COULD STEP UP AND TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM. :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe we can schedule looking into that party at the same time


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:00 PM~13928798
> *ROY, HE COULD STEP UP AND TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13928812
> *a year thats fast man to do what belly painted chrome undercarriage all rechromed trim everything?? :0  :0
> *


yeah any longer than a year and I would have serious withdrawl so I will probably buy a done frame and just do my undies up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13928821
> *You'll get me 88s for the 72s?? What 88s??
> *


Mine


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13928828
> *Maybe we can schedule looking into that party at the same time
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 12:00 AM~13928812
> *a year thats fast man to do what belly painted chrome undercarriage all rechromed trim everything?? :0  :0
> *


WITH A FULLY REDONE STEREO SYSTEM ALSO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13928798
> *ROY, HE COULD STEP UP AND TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM. :thumbsup:
> *


so your saying Swiph is like the fat hoe nobody wants to fuck but one of you has too??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13928867
> *
> *


Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 18 2009, 11:03 PM~13928851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13928869
> *WITH A FULLY REDONE STEREO SYSTEM ALSO.
> *


Yeah I gotta do something bout that old ass deck


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I LOVE BEER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: plague, cl1965ss, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, thirtymax, CHANGING MINDZ
:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13928887
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: plague, cl1965ss, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, thirtymax, CHANGING MINDZ
> :wave:
> *


welcome enter mi casa su casa :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13928871
> *so your saying Swiph is like the fat hoe nobody wants to fuck but one of you has too??
> *


DAMN LARRY-- a fat hoe huh-- thats some fucced up shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:05 PM~13928881
> *Thats still a lot of cash to dump in a ride in a year I wish I could do it. I did my elco all by myself and still took me forever to build
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


That's if I have a Yob of course and I will have other people helping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13928886
> *I LOVE BEER! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got any decks in that Full ass garage of yours you don't need?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13928907
> *welcome enter mi casa su casa :biggrin:
> *


MOVING CADDYS TODAY 2 MY MOTHER IN LAWS :banghead:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2009, 12:06 AM~13928887
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: plague, cl1965ss, MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH, thirtymax, CHANGING MINDZ
> :wave:
> *


WE'RE BLOWING UP THE PAGES TONITE!  PEOPLE GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO.


BECAUSE NOBODY WILL BE ON HERE TOMORROW UNTIL AFTER THE GAME.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:05 PM~13928875
> *Denver
> *


Where we partyin at-- you ready for the WILD TURK. I see Ralph in here- hes gonna be ready for it again :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13928913
> *That's if I have a Yob of course and I will have other people helping
> *


YEP HAVE A CAR PARTY AND ALL YOUR MEMBERS HELP :biggrin: YOU WILL BE DONE IN NO TIME


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13928923
> *Got any decks in that Full ass garage of yours you don't need?
> 
> *



CASSETT...............DECKS. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:09 PM~13928940
> *Where we partyin at-- you ready for the WILD TURK.  I  see Ralph in here- hes gonna be ready for it again :biggrin:
> *


Well it seems we are gonna be in the same Hotel as Rollerz this year


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13928938
> *WE'RE BLOWING UP THE PAGES TONITE!   PEOPLE GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO.
> BECAUSE NOBODY WILL BE ON HERE TOMORROW UNTIL AFTER THE GAME.
> *


DENVER VS. LA :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13928960
> *YEP HAVE A CAR PARTY AND ALL YOUR MEMBERS HELP :biggrin: YOU WILL BE DONE IN NO TIME
> *


 :thumbsup: 
What up Homie,how you been phillipa?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 12:09 AM~13928940
> *Where we partyin at-- you ready for the WILD TURK.  I  see Ralph in here- hes gonna be ready for it again :biggrin:
> *


I WILL DRINK SOME WILD TURKEY. :around:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13928973
> *DENVER VS. LA :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:12 PM~13928983
> *I WILL DRINK SOME WILD TURKEY. :around:
> *


 :nosad: 
:loco: 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13928908
> *DAMN LARRY-- a fat hoe huh-- thats some fucced up shit :biggrin:
> *


He said it dog when do you ever use the term take one for the team besides in that way?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:12 PM~13928976
> *:thumbsup:
> What up Homie,how you been phillipa?
> *


ALRIGHT, GOING WITH MY DAUGHTER AND HER SCHOOL TO THE ZOO 2MORROW, HOPE THEY JUST LET US GO, CAUSE THEY MIGHT TRY TO STICK THE BROTHER WITH ALL THE BAD ASS KIDS :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13928966
> *CASSETT...............DECKS. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:08 PM~13928935
> *MOVING CADDYS TODAY 2 MY MOTHER IN LAWS :banghead:
> *


You can't save em all bro I gave up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13929015
> *You can't save em all bro I gave up
> *


8 IS THE LIMIT OVER THERE SHE SAID :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13928960
> *YEP HAVE A CAR PARTY AND ALL YOUR MEMBERS HELP :biggrin: YOU WILL BE DONE IN NO TIME
> *


theres one other thing that you need oh well 2 you need beer and cash to pay for the parts


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:12 PM~13928986
> *:yes:
> *


WHO ARE YOU GOING FOR?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13928968
> *Well it seems we are gonna be in the same Hotel as Rollerz this year
> *


Thats cool--- we gonna be goin super live in the Mile High then huh :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13929042
> *theres one other thing that you need oh well 2 you need beer and cash to pay for the parts
> *


NO BEER AND CASH KOOL-AID ONLY, YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13929013
> *:angry:
> *


YOU KNOW IF WE GET JERRY TO DRINK SOME WILD TURKEY, HE MIGHT JUST TAKE HIS CLOTHES OFF AND RUN AROUND THE HOTEL NAKED AT THE DENVER SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13929050
> *Thats cool--- we gonna be goin super live in the Mile High then huh :0
> *


DO YOU JUST STAY AT YOUR HOUSE OR STILL GET A ROOM


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:13 PM~13929007
> *He said it dog when do you ever use the term take one for the team besides in that way?
> *


YA- Im wit ya on that. But actualy on friday I said those words to my homie-- My oldest Pit was in Pueblo Humane society and I couldnt get him out cause of my Federal shit-- so he took one for the team- 
Hes illegal-- so it really didnt matter much though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13929046
> *WHO ARE YOU GOING FOR?
> *


For Reals?









































































and I will be drinking what is in the Upper right hand corner


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13929070
> *YOU KNOW IF WE GET JERRY TO DRINK SOME WILD TURKEY, HE MIGHT JUST TAKE HIS CLOTHES OFF AND RUN AROUND THE HOTEL NAKED AT THE DENVER SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


ay ay ay ay ay ay ay ay loco ay ay ay ay loco ay ay...... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13929069
> *NO BEER AND CASH KOOL-AID ONLY, YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:
> *


you know the homies ain't drinking kool aid dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We don't have any Nugget fans in our chapter I don't think we are like 95% transplants


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:20 AM~13929123
> *ay ay ay ay ay ay ay ay loco ay ay ay ay loco ay ay...... :biggrin:
> *


JERRY......YOU THERE WITH ROY TONITE? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:20 PM~13929123
> *ay ay ay ay ay ay ay ay loco ay ay ay ay loco ay ay...... :biggrin:
> *


now thats some funny shit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13929042
> *theres one other thing that you need oh well 2 you need beer and cash to pay for the parts
> *


yeah but when an undercarriage will run you 1500-2000 it's all GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ay ay ay ay ay loco esta ay ay ay esta bieeeeennn :rofl:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13929141
> *you know the homies ain't drinking kool aid dog :biggrin:
> *


OKAY I PROVIDE THE TUNES TOO, GOTTA KEEP THE TOOLS AND TORCHS AWAY FROM THE DRUNKS :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13929092
> *DO YOU JUST STAY AT YOUR HOUSE OR STILL GET A ROOM
> *


Gotta have a ROom. SHit las year was all crazy- friday night I left the shop at 11:30pm-- picced up some bROthers fROm the airport-- went to the hotel for a while- went bac to my shop bout 330am then worked ALL DAY- left the shop bout 12am - got bac to the hotel and kicced it out in the courtyard till we went and had breakfast at 7am-- then finaly went to my ROom at bout 830am.
It was ALMOST a waste of a ROom-- but the las few hours made me realize why you have to have a ROom :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13929148
> *We  don't have any Nugget fans in our chapter I don't think we are like 95% transplants
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13929175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no drunks just drinking :biggrin: unless Roy or Jerry show up then yes drunks


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13928786
> *Well since you didnt stop by las time you were in town--- you gotta buy the tacos--
> HOPE YOU DIDNT FORGET :biggrin:
> *


Mmmmmmmmmm.....tacos


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13929194
> *Gotta have a ROom. SHit las year was all crazy- friday night I left the shop at 11:30pm-- picced up some bROthers fROm the airport-- went to the hotel for a while- went bac to my shop bout 330am then worked ALL DAY- left the shop bout 12am - got bac to the hotel and kicced it out in the courtyard till we went and had breakfast at 7am-- then finaly went to my ROom at bout 830am.
> It was ALMOST  a waste of a ROom-- but the las few hours made me realize why you have to have a ROom :biggrin:
> *


  SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 11:26 PM~13929211
> *Mmmmmmmmmm.....tacos
> *


I'll take you out for tacos   :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13929148
> *We  don't have any Nugget fans in our chapter I don't think we are like 95% transplants
> *



Thats a shame...you should all move back to where you came from :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13929209
> *hook me up with them prices :biggrin:
> 
> no drunks just drinking :biggrin: unless Roy or Jerry show up then yes drunks
> *


FOOLS BE DRINKING GETTING WIRES ALL CROSSED, JACKS NOT ON THE CAR RIGHT, RUNNING HOSES WRONG, GOT TO CUT THEM OFF EARLY :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13929211
> *Mmmmmmmmmm.....tacos
> *


YA- ROy avoided that post pretty good didnt he :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:27 PM~13929220
> *I'll take you out for tacos     :cheesy:
> *



FREE pink tacos?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 12:27 AM~13929234
> *Thats a shame...you should all move back to where you came from  :biggrin:
> *


AS MUCH AS WE DRINK, I DON'T THINK WE WOULD FIT BACK IN THE VAGINA ANYMORE. BUT I COULD BE MISTAKIN. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13929219
> * SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


For me hardly bein there- Ya- I had a good time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13929256
> *FREE pink tacos?
> *


The beef ones you'll eat are free I have to pay for em to get the pink ones :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13929251
> *YA- ROy avoided that post pretty good didnt he :angry:
> *



Fuck it...he's the one missing out. They were some good tacos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:26 PM~13929209
> *hook me up with them prices :biggrin:
> 
> no drunks just drinking :biggrin: unless Roy or Jerry show up then yes drunks
> *


It aint no El Paso electroplating but hey we drive frequently,and it's pretty nice actually
You're gonna be drunk this time too foolio :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13929266
> *For me hardly bein there- Ya- I had a good time
> *


I SHOULD BE DOWN THERE THIS WEEK


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13929265
> *AS MUCH AS WE DRINK, I DON'T THINK WE WOULD FIT BACK IN THE VAGINA ANYMORE. BUT I COULD BE MISTAKIN. :biggrin:
> *



You never know until you try


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13929251
> *YA- ROy avoided that post pretty good didnt he :angry:
> *


Nah I'm down


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13929268
> *The beef ones you'll eat are free I have to pay for em to get the pink ones :biggrin:
> *



Bring some money then, cuz I loves pink tacos


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13929278
> *I SHOULD BE DOWN THERE THIS WEEK
> *



This weekend??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13929272
> *It aint no El Paso electroplating but hey we drive frequently,and it's pretty nice actually
> You're gonna be drunk this time too foolio :cheesy:
> *


electroplating of elpaso does dent repair on trim because the more original shit you use the better does this place or is it only good for a arms and shit like that or trim that is new??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 11:32 PM~13929305
> *Bring some money then, cuz I loves pink tacos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:29 PM~13929248
> *FOOLS BE DRINKING GETTING WIRES ALL CROSSED, JACKS NOT ON THE CAR RIGHT, RUNNING HOSES WRONG, GOT TO CUT THEM OFF EARLY :cheesy:
> *


Come on Bro Mormon Country is a hell of alot different from here
We praise our drunks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13929312
> *electroplating of elpaso does dent repair on trim because the more original shit you use the better does this place or is it only good for a arms and shit like that or trim that is new??
> *


I'll check it out


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:33 AM~13929322
> *Come on Bro Mormon Country is a hell of alot different from here
> We praise our drunks :biggrin:
> *


IT TAKES TALENT TO DRINK AS MUCH AS YOU CAN AND STILL COMPLETE THE CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:31 PM~13929293
> *Nah I'm down
> *


Well then go cash your unemployment chec and bring Chuc up here to chec on his car next week and get some tacos :biggrin: -- but towards the end of the week-- hopefully by then it will be in the booth....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13929322
> *Come on Bro Mormon Country is a hell of alot different from here
> We praise our drunks :biggrin:
> *


HEY IF THEY DO BETTER WORK DRUNK THEN HEY IT WORKS, I HAVE SEEN MANY A DRUNK IN MY DAY, THEM FOOLS CANT WALK OR TELL A STORY STRAIGHT HOW THEY GONNA WIRE UP A ENGINE :cheesy: PRAISE THEM , BUT IF THEY START PEEING ON PEOPLE SEND THEM HOME :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 12:36 AM~13929365
> *Well then go cash your unemployment chec and bring Chuc up here to chec on his car next week and get some tacos :biggrin: -- but towards the end of the week-- hopefully by then it will be in the booth....
> *


WEDNSDAY IS THE DAY ON PLAN FOR PAINT.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13929312
> *electroplating of elpaso does dent repair on trim because the more original shit you use the better does this place or is it only good for a arms and shit like that or trim that is new??
> *


Alot of places do the trim repair-- they jus dont do plating :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13929373
> *HEY IF THEY DO BETTER WORK DRUNK THEN HEY IT WORKS, I HAVE SEEN MANY A DRUNK IN MY DAY, THEM FOOLS CANT WALK OR TELL A STORY STRAIGHT HOW THEY GONNA WIRE UP A ENGINE :cheesy: PRAISE THEM , BUT IF THEY START PEEING ON PEOPLE SEND THEM HOME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13929382
> *WEDNSDAY IS THE DAY ON PLAN FOR PAINT.
> *


Its actualy TUESDAY-- you jus got told wedsday in case the 66 is gettin primer shot first  


:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 12:39 AM~13929408
> *Its actualy TUESDAY--  you jus got told wedsday in case the 66 is gettin primer shot first
> :biggrin:
> *


NO MATTER, I WOULD NOT BE GETTING UP THER UNTIL FRIDAY IF I CAN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:38 PM~13929387
> *Alot of places do the trim repair-- they jus dont do plating :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I think Robert goes through somebody local just for dings too,cause when I got my shroud he said someone local repaired it before chrome


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn gotta get up before 7pm to see the game tomorrow 


There goes my evening nap


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:43 AM~13929446
> *Damn gotta get up before 7pm to see the game tomorrow
> There goes my evening nap
> *


JUST SLEEP AT 1:00PM LIKE I DO.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

<------------ :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ADAM YOU GOT A HOOKUP ON A TRANSPORT COMPANY? TRYING TO GET THE REGAL HERE AT A GOOD PRICE.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13929430
> *Yeah I think Robert goes through somebody local just for dings too,cause when I got my shroud he said someone local repaired it before chrome
> *


Ive got a guy up here in LONGMONT- that does trim repair- trim polishing and CHROME PLATING-- If you come up and dont bullshit- Ill show ya some of his work when ya get to the shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:46 PM~13929484
> *ADAM YOU GOT A HOOKUP ON A TRANSPORT COMPANY? TRYING TO GET THE REGAL HERE AT A GOOD PRICE.
> *


You better hurry up I hear gas is going up and that shit goes way up along with the gas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13929428
> *NO MATTER, I WOULD NOT BE GETTING UP THER UNTIL FRIDAY IF I CAN.
> *


That works


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13929484
> *ADAM YOU GOT A HOOKUP ON A TRANSPORT COMPANY? TRYING TO GET THE REGAL HERE AT A GOOD PRICE.
> *


Best prices aROund- GURANTEED


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:48 PM~13929505
> *Ive got a guy up here in LONGMONT- that does trim repair- trim polishing and CHROME PLATING-- If you come up and dont bullshit- Ill show ya some of his work when ya get to the shop
> *



What does that cost? For like a 66 grille for example... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know of a place but there aint no way Imma recommend one to your "bad luck with transport having ass" :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13929539
> *What does that cost? For like a 66 grille for example...  :biggrin:
> *


Depends on how bad it is-- how bout you drive up-- buy some tacos - and we can run my my boys and have him take a look at it :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:48 AM~13929507
> *You better hurry up I hear gas is going up and that shit goes way up along with the gas
> *


YA, I THOUGHT THE SAME THING. BUT THEY ARE CHARGING THE SAME PRICE WHEN GAS WAS 3.50 A GALLON BACK IN NOVEMBER. I GET ESTIMATES THAT ARE THE SAME AND GAS WAS 2.00 AT THE TIME BACK IN APRIL.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:51 AM~13929544
> *I know of a place but there aint no way Imma recommend one to your "bad luck with transport having ass" :biggrin:
> *


WELL DAMN, THATS YOUR LOSS JUST ONE LESS PLAQUE-ABLE CAR IN THE CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13929576
> *WELL DAMN, THATS YOUR LOSS JUST ONE LESS PLAQUE-ABLE CAR IN THE CLUB. :biggrin:
> *


LOL
I'm off to bed GOODnight Fellas and that place was just a cheapo place I'm lucky my car came in one piece


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 12:56 AM~13929601
> *LOL
> I'm off to bed GOODnight Fellas and that place was just a cheapo place I'm lucky my car came in one piece
> *


GOODnite ROY, TALK TO YOU LATER. :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:48 PM~13929505
> *Ive got a guy up here in LONGMONT- that does trim repair- trim polishing and CHROME PLATING-- If you come up and dont bullshit- Ill show ya some of his work when ya get to the shop
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 18 2009, 11:52 PM~13929549
> *Depends on how bad it is-- how bout you drive up-- buy some tacos - and we can run my my boys and have him take a look at it :biggrin:
> *



I'm down...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 18 2009, 11:47 PM~13930060
> *I'm down...
> *


Well then hustle up- Im hunnngry ***** :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What up bROtha


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 12:53 AM~13930097
> *Well then hustle up-  Im hunnngry ***** :biggrin:
> *



Taco spot open til midnight or later??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Alpine 3de-7886, Old school 3 disk in dash


Looking for a lil more modern Deck with more RCA outputs 
Works great!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13926782
> *YOU KNOW WHAT UP ,IF ANY MEMBERS NEED ANY HELP IN THAT FIELD I GOT IT COVERD
> *


THANKS PAUL I'AM FUCKIN HAPPY LIKE A FAT KID IN A CANDY STORE :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2009, 08:15 AM~13932043
> *THANKS PAUL I'AM FUCKIN HAPPY LIKE A FAT KID IN A CANDY STORE :biggrin:
> *


*LETS GET THIS VOLO STARTED PERRITO.....TIME TO HANDLE BUISNESS IN THE CITY OF ANGELS ESE.......*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@May 18 2009, 08:11 PM~13926810
> *IM GONNA HAVE TO SEND WRINKLES  A 505 PLAUQE TO MATCH THE LISCENCE PLATE :0   J/K ROY .
> *


IT'S ALL FAMILIA


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FES POST THOSE PIC'S FROM THE PARK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13932068
> *LETS GET THIS VOLO STARTED PERRITO.....TIME TO HANDLE BUISNESS IN THE CITY OF ANGELS ESE.......
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE BIRD MAN BEFORE HE GOT TATTOO'S


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Y~QUE..........* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 09:17 AM~13932068
> *LETS GET THIS VOLO STARTED PERRITO.....TIME TO HANDLE BUISNESS IN THE CITY OF ANGELS ESE.......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 09:24 AM~13932148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13928479
> *Honestly Roy you change rides more than I change draws homie :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2009, 09:15 AM~13932043
> *THANKS PAUL I'AM FUCKIN HAPPY LIKE A FAT KID IN A CANDY STORE :biggrin:
> *


You gonna drive your shit now? :0 
Let's go cruise and get a Bite to eat at GOOD TIMES burgers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Suppose to be 85 today


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 08:26 AM~13932171
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 09:36 AM~13932307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My new shirt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2009, 09:18 AM~13932081
> *FES POST THOSE PIC'S FROM THE PARK
> *


x2 I know someone had a camera there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 09:59 AM~13932554
> *x2 I know someone had a camera there
> *


I think Fes and someone else was taking pics


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 08:38 AM~13932343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT..........* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 09:10 AM~13932693
> *
> 
> 
> ...












































*WE HUNGRY IN LOS............* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13933048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13933048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 10:10 AM~13932693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 19 2009, 11:38 AM~13933613
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2009, 09:15 AM~13932043
> *THANKS PAUL I'AM FUCKIN HAPPY LIKE A FAT KID IN A CANDY STORE :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13931835
> *Taco spot open til midnight or later??
> *


til 2am - sometimes 3 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 01:58 PM~13935477
> *til 2am - sometimes 3 :biggrin:
> *



Sweet


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 04:21 PM~13937245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13937664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2009, 09:18 AM~13932081
> *FES POST THOSE PIC'S FROM THE PARK
> *


Give me a sec!!! I forgot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PASSING BY WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Since im postin' pics here's a couple from Cinco de Mayo also...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

and here is some from Sunday at Memorial Park...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice 3!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't get it at itz highest point but trust me it got higher than what my pics show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13926084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats chuck post a pic of your ride homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2009, 06:53 PM~13938947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking GOOD homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thatz all im posting!!! :biggrin: I hate uploading pics!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13939006
> *Thatz all im posting!!!  :biggrin: I hate uploading pics!!!
> *


nice pic's homie  

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2009, 07:00 PM~13939006
> *Thatz all im posting!!!  :biggrin: I hate uploading pics!!!
> *


Stingy bastard :biggrin: Right on Fes looked like fun hey Roy where is Jr's regal at?? I didn't see him at Cinco either


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13939237
> *Stingy bastard :biggrin:  Right on Fes looked like fun hey Roy where is Jr's regal at?? I didn't see him at Cinco either
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13939221
> *nice pic's homie
> 
> whats up CO :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Good game so far...


LETS GO NUGS!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13939927
> *Good game so far...
> LETS GO NUGS!!
> *


Damm its a rough game.I liked the 13 point lead.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Let's go NUGGETS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets all day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2009, 08:32 PM~13940070
> *Nuggets all day!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yup! Its funny all the faker fans come in here for half time to see what's goin on :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13940139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13940110
> *yup! Its funny all the faker fans come in here for half time to see what's goin on :biggrin:
> *


I know huh!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We'll win the series!!! remember that shit!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Good game 1 but based on what I just saw I'm gonna change my prediction...





*NUGS IN 6*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13941319
> *Good game 1 but based on what I just saw I'm gonna change my prediction...
> NUGS IN 6
> *


So you guys lost tonight?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13941386
> *So you guys lost tonight?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


do you guys have tvs in lj :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13941386
> *So you guys lost tonight?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yes WE did....but its all good. Faker fans acting like they won the ship already...thats how I know they skurred.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 09:15 PM~13941494
> *Yes WE did....but its all good. Faker fans acting like they won the ship already...thats how I know they skurred.*


 :yes:


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

HA MC NUGGETS SUCK.AINT GOT SHIT ON LAKERS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@May 19 2009, 10:18 PM~13941540
> *HA MC NUGGETS SUCK.AINT GOT SHIT ON LAKERS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@May 19 2009, 10:18 PM~13941540
> *HA MC NUGGETS SUCK.AINT GOT SHIT ON LAKERS
> *



See what I mean


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@May 19 2009, 09:18 PM~13941540
> *HA MC NUGGETS SUCK.AINT GOT SHIT ON LAKERS
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

THEY EVEN PLAYED BETTER THAN LA 2 NIGHT.STILL LOST.THEY BETTER NOT SLIP.


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS CRACKEN LOCO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@May 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13941590
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS CRACKEN LOCO
> *


*EY LOCO EY EY EY EY EY LOCO!!!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13941486
> *do you guys have tvs in lj :uh:
> *


Damm Denver was one in bounds away from 1-0 lead. :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just kickn it drinking a beer and getting ready to smoke


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

HELL YEAH HOMIE.


----------



## MR51 (Apr 17, 2009)

WHAT UP CEO.WHAT U DOING ESE DRINKING I HOPE.WITH THIS NICE WIN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13941607
> *just kickn it drinking a beer and getting ready to smoke
> *


whats in your Avi????????


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13941643
> *whats in your Avi????????
> *


its a buick sitting on some 22's it belongs to capriceman75 from off topic he started talking shit to me so I stole his avi but haven't changed it


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR51_@May 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13941638
> *WHAT UP CEO.WHAT U DOING ESE DRINKING I HOPE.WITH THIS NICE WIN
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 19 2009, 10:22 PM~13941602
> *Damm Denver was one in bounds away from 1-0 lead. :angry:
> *



Yup...but its all good. We beat ourselves this game...we should get the next game


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 19 2009, 09:29 PM~13941681
> *its a buick sitting on some 22's it belongs to capriceman75 from off topic he started talking shit to me so I stole his avi but haven't changed it
> *


Thats some funny shit.. Not you stealin his avi- but the fact his name is CAPRICEman and hes ROllin a buic-LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 10:30 PM~13941704
> *Yup...but its all good. We beat ourselves this game...we should get the next game
> *


Anybody with that few time on the board letting a steal get away like that deserved to get beat
And if it was the Lakers I woulda said the same thing
Big ups to Trevor Ariza .........biggest fucking scene I ever seen him in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nuggets had a hell of a game and let me be the first to Congradulate for a really GOOD game


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13941733
> *Thats some funny shit.. Not you stealin his avi- but the fact his name is CAPRICEman and hes ROllin a buic-LOL
> *


whats really funny is that he was also talking shit to another vato and telling him that his impala (I think its a 64 but could be a 63) wasn't worth much more then his buick untill I told him that the impala was worth more then both of our cars together


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Keeping that shit Traditional................................................................


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13942208
> *Keeping that shit Traditional................................................................
> *


Whats up Roy ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 19 2009, 10:29 PM~13941681
> *its a buick sitting on some 22's it belongs to capriceman75 from off topic he started talking shit to me so I stole his avi but haven't changed it
> *


it's on 23s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13941486
> *do you guys have tvs in lj :uh:
> *


I'm laughing because siksix acts like he plays in the games saying we won we did this and we did that I could give a fuck about sports homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, gzking, *curiousdos*, GOODTIMESROY

Repost that bbq info it's almost time :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up to my Lil Cuz in tha big USO 
and the Colorado Ridaz :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 11:18 PM~13942313
> *What up to my Lil Cuz in tha big USO
> and the Colorado Ridaz :wave:
> *


since we giving shout outs I want to say whats up to ray ray and all them hanging on the stoop :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13941787
> *Nuggets had a hell of a game and let me be the first to Congradulate for a really GOOD game
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Gonna be a good series!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 11:16 PM~13942284
> *I'm laughing because siksix acts like he plays in the games saying we won we did this and we did that I could give a fuck about sports homie
> *



I don't act like I play in the games, I act like a fan cuz thats what I am. I already explained over and over and over to you I say "WE"....

Any straight man has AT LEAST one sport that they watch or follow, so you better stick your hand in your pants and check around to make sure you still have a set of nuts


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 10:16 PM~13942284
> *I'm laughing because siksix acts like he plays in the games saying we won we did this and we did that I could give a fuck about sports homie
> *


Thats why you dont realize that he is not the only one talkin like that. THATS HOW EVERYBODY TALKS ABOUT THIER TEAMS IN SPORTS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13942689
> *I don't act like I play in the games, I act like a fan cuz thats what I am.  I already explained over and over and over to you I say "WE"....
> 
> Any straight man has AT LEAST one sport that they watch or follow, so you better stick your hand in your pants and check around to make sure you still have a set of nuts
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 11:55 PM~13942717
> *Thats why you dont realize that he is not the only one talkin like that. THATS HOW EVERYBODY TALKS ABOUT THIER TEAMS IN SPORTS
> *


sounds dumb


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 11:53 PM~13942689
> *I don't act like I play in the games, I act like a fan cuz thats what I am.  I already explained over and over and over to you I say "WE"....
> 
> Any straight man has AT LEAST one sport that they watch or follow, so you better stick your hand in your pants and check around to make sure you still have a set of nuts
> *


wrong bro not every man has to praise a bunch of over paid cry babies who get payed to do what play thats what they do


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13942867
> *sounds dumb
> *



How bout this--- naw nevermind- You jus arent gonna get it. O well :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13942999
> *How bout this--- naw nevermind- You jus arent gonna get it. O well :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 12:12 AM~13942882
> *wrong bro not every man has to praise a bunch of over paid cry babies who get payed to do what play thats what they do
> *


Sports doesn't always mean pro...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13943029
> *Sports doesn't always mean pro...
> *


I know but I just don't care for any of it dont' know why I ain't hating if someone else likes it hell I'll watch it with my brother but thats the only person because he likes it, it just doesn't interest me


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 12:35 AM~13943042
> *I know but I just don't care for any of it dont' know why I ain't hating if someone else likes it hell I'll watch it with my brother but thats the only person because he likes it, it just doesn't interest me
> *



Thats cool...but if you're not "hating" then why you always gotta comment when I say "we" when talking about the Nugs or Broncos...

Like I said, I explained to you why I do it but yet you still manage to say shit like 



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2009, 11:16 PM~13942284
> *I'm laughing because siksix acts like he plays in the games saying we won we did this and we did that *



Feel me?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 12:12 AM~13942882
> *wrong bro not every man has to praise a bunch of over paid cry babies who get payed to do what play thats what they do
> *


 :thumbsup:  :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 20 2009, 12:43 AM~13943092
> *Thats cool...but if you're not "hating" then why you always gotta comment when I say "we" when talking about the Nugs or Broncos...
> 
> Like I said, I explained to you why I do it but yet you still manage to say shit like
> ...


I feel ya just sounds funny I know other folks who like sports and they don't talk like that but I won't say anything about it again


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 12:49 AM~13943131
> *I feel ya just sounds funny I know other folks who like sports and they don't talk like that but I won't say anything about it again
> *



Its all good...but football then basketball are my two favorite sports. Thats why I get into it so much.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 20 2009, 12:52 AM~13943148
> *Its all good...but football then basketball are my two favorite sports. Thats why I get into it so much.
> *


honestly bro in the last 5 years I can maybe say I watched a complete game of one of em only because I was at my bro's besides that can't way I watched more than 15 minutes total on both


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13943159
> *honestly bro in the last 5 years I can maybe say I watched a complete game of one of em only because I was at my bro's besides that can't way I watched more than 15 minutes total on both
> *



Different strokes for different folks...sports is the ONLY reason I bought a big screen and purchased Comcast HD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 20 2009, 12:55 AM~13943166
> *Different strokes for different folks...sports is the ONLY reason I bought a big screen and purchased Comcast HD
> *


I only have cable for the old lady and my kiddo I don't even watch t.v. really. I like movies though :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks awesome Toro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2009, 10:53 PM~13942689
> *I don't act like I play in the games, I act like a fan cuz thats what I am.  I already explained over and over and over to you I say "WE"....
> 
> Any straight man has AT LEAST one sport that they watch or follow, so you better stick your hand in your pants and check around to make sure you still have a set of nuts
> *


I also don't watch basketball, football... but I'm a real man but you would need to see the pic's on my computer and camera to know what I'm talking about


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 20 2009, 01:11 AM~13943270
> *I also don't watch basketball, football... but I'm a real man but you would need to see the pic's on my computer and camera to know what I'm talking about
> *


all the hoes :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 20 2009, 01:11 AM~13943270
> *I also don't watch basketball, football... but I'm a real man but you would need to see the pic's on my computer and camera to know what I'm talking about
> *



:0 


But not just basketball and football...golf, rugby, lacrosse, baseball....any sport


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! It was a good game and we'll take da next one in LA!!! and almost everybody I know thatz fans of any kind of sports team say we when there talking about their favorite team!!! Just my two cents on that subject not taking sides!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13945403
> *Whutz Good CO!!! It was a good game and we'll take da next one in LA!!! and almost everybody I know thatz fans of any kind of sports team say we when there talking about their favorite team!!! Just my two cents on that subject not taking sides!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 20 2009, 10:23 AM~13945939
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Damn right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 20 2009, 10:30 AM~13946051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angry:  Thatz what your gonna look like after game two and im gonna be :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 01:00 AM~13943193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is gonna be so dope!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 10:29 AM~13946638
> *:angry:   Thatz what your gonna look like after game too and im gonna be  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13947300
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+May 20 2009, 12:34 PM~13947300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll remember you guy's too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 12:01 PM~13947537
> *I'll remember you guy's too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*I dont doubt you one bit fes doggie!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my new bike :biggrin: xs650 just like the black n red one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 02:29 PM~13948389
> *heres my new bike :biggrin: xs650 just like the black n red one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 01:29 PM~13948389
> *heres my new bike :biggrin: xs650 just like the black n red one
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT WED I WILL BE THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2009, 02:38 PM~13948524
> *NEXT WED I WILL BE THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13948536
> *:0
> *


ONLY 3 DAYS OR SO, GONNA LOAD UP ON CADDY PARTS FROM THE CADDY YARD :biggrin:WOULD HAVE CAME THIS WEEK BUT MY WIFE GOT TICKETS TO GO SEE SINBAD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2009, 02:38 PM~13948524
> *NEXT WED I WILL BE THERE
> *


I'm off that day but thursday I have to work graveyardshift


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2009, 03:03 PM~13949413
> *I'm off that day but thursday I have to work graveyardshift
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 20 2009, 02:21 PM~13948275
> *I dont doubt you one bit fes doggie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whutz up Chuck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEOW5QyDz4










Itz gonna be a good one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2009, 01:41 PM~13948564
> *ONLY 3 DAYS OR SO, GONNA LOAD UP ON CADDY PARTS FROM THE CADDY YARD :biggrin:WOULD HAVE CAME THIS WEEK BUT MY WIFE GOT TICKETS TO GO SEE SINBAD
> *


Are you talkin bout the Yard here?

ANd DAMN- SINBAD, Is that ****** still alive??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2nd page :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13950999
> *Are you talkin bout the Yard here?
> 
> ANd DAMN- SINBAD, Is that ****** still alive??? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH,I GOT A FRIEND THAT HAS NOTHING BUT A CADDY JUNK YARD, AND THERE IS SOME OTHER LOTS I WANT TO HIT UP, SINBAD STILL TELLING JOKES :biggrin: LAST MONTH WE WENT TO SEE BOBCAT, WE GO TO THE COMEDY CLUB ONCE A MONTH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2009, 10:09 PM~13953027
> *YEAH,I GOT A FRIEND THAT HAS NOTHING BUT A CADDY JUNK YARD, AND THERE IS SOME OTHER LOTS I WANT TO HIT UP, SINBAD STILL TELLING JOKES :biggrin:  LAST MONTH WE WENT TO SEE BOBCAT, WE GO TO THE COMEDY CLUB ONCE A MONTH
> *


Money Money Money Money Moneyyyyyyyyyyy :cheesy: supposed to be a song :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 12:01 PM~13947537
> *I'll remember you guy's too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD FES YOU STILL MY HOMIE ITS LIKE SIKSIX SAYS WE CHERR FOR OUR HOME TEAM


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13953144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD FES YOU STILL MY HOMIE ITS LIKE SIKSIX SAYS WE CHERR FOR HOME TEAM
> *


*ILL HIT YOU UP MANANA PERRITO, I GOT YOUR MESSAGE!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 20 2009, 09:09 PM~13953027
> *YEAH,I GOT A FRIEND THAT HAS NOTHING BUT A CADDY JUNK YARD, AND THERE IS SOME OTHER LOTS I WANT TO HIT UP, SINBAD STILL TELLING JOKES :biggrin:  LAST MONTH WE WENT TO SEE BOBCAT, WE GO TO THE COMEDY CLUB ONCE A MONTH
> *


Are you talkin bout aRapahOe??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 20 2009, 10:17 PM~13953144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD FES YOU STILL MY HOMIE ITS LIKE SIKSIX SAYS WE CHERR FOR OUR HOME TEAM
> *


 :biggrin: I know!!! can't hate on that!!! Im jus' fuckin' wit' you guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 10:05 PM~13952973
> *2nd page :angry:
> *


Itz summer time!!! Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 06:18 AM~13955842
> *:biggrin: I know!!! can't hate on that!!! Im jus' fuckin' wit' you guys!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS UP FES DOGG!!! GAME 2 TONIGHT HOMIE, LETS SEE WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 21 2009, 09:24 AM~13956672
> *YOU KNOW WHATS UP FES DOGG!!! GAME 2 TONIGHT HOMIE, LETS SEE WHAT IT DEW!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nuggets tonight!!! :biggrin: stealing game 2!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 11:28 PM~13954690
> *Are you talkin bout aRapahOe??
> *


YES OUT THAT WAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Man it must be Christmas!!! A man in a brown uniform just gave me all this shit and told me some peeps from Vegas sent it to me!!! :dunno: :roflmao: :biggrin:  








Itz almost showtime!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 03:23 PM~13960378
> *Man it must be Christmas!!! A man in a brown uniform just gave me all this shit and told me some peeps from Vegas sent it to me!!!  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup: 

Thats whats up Homie!!!! Glad you got your stuff finally


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 21 2009, 04:40 PM~13961301
> *:0
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13960378
> *Man it must be Christmas!!! A man in a brown uniform just gave me all this shit and told me some peeps from Vegas sent it to me!!!  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ROn fucced up-- it was suppose to come here :angry: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN - THIS IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST SERIES' to go down in NBA HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But on another note-- 
FUC THE FAKERS- especialy KOBE and HIS CRYIN ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 08:55 PM~13964430
> *DAMN - THIS IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST SERIES' to go down in NBA HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But on another note--
> ...


LAKERS DESERVED TO LOOSE TODAY THE WAY THEY PLAYED :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13964494
> *LAKERS DESERVED TO LOOSE TODAY THE WAY THEY PLAYED :angry:
> *


They deserve to lose jus because of how much Kobe be cryin  
:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 08:43 AM~13956854
> *Nuggets tonight!!! :biggrin: stealing game 2!!!
> *


LAKERS GAVE IT TO THEM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 09:01 PM~13964513
> *They deserve to lose jus because of how much Kobe be cryin
> :biggrin:
> *


COME ON NOW HE AINT CRYING THAT MUCH LIKE HE WAS BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 21 2009, 09:03 PM~13964537
> *COME ON NOW HE AINT CRYING THAT MUCH LIKE HE WAS BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


He's still a whiny bitch!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY THIS IS THE PLAYSET, FROM HELL, THIS IS WHAT ITS SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE, I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED, AND HOW LONG IT TAKES ME TO GET IT UP :uh: AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSLEY YOU CAN SEE ME PUSHING MY DAUGHTER DOWN THE SLIDE, AND MY WIFE SHARING COOKIES WITH THE KIDS, THIS IS THE VISION OF ONE DAY :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT WAS A GOOD GAME THE FIRST 3 GAMES HAD BEEN REALLY CLOSE IN BOTH SERIES, I THINK IT COULD GO EITHER WAY WITH THE NUGGETS AND LAKERS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 21 2009, 09:23 PM~13964745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THIS I GOTTA SEE-- maybe you should do a BUILD UP TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 09:26 PM~13964782
> *NOW THIS I GOTTA SEE-- maybe you should do a BUILD UP TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ITS GONNA BE A MESS, BIG ASS BOXES BRO, IM SCARED, MY WIFE SAID I SHOULD BE FINISHED IN A COUPLE HOURS :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13946638
> *:angry:   Thatz what your gonna look like after game two and im gonna be  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


This was originally for you Roy so here you go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13946638
> *:angry:   Thatz what your gonna look like after game two and im gonna be  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


... and here you go Wrinkles and Chuckieboy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 21 2009, 08:46 PM~13963570
> *ROn fucced up-- it was suppose to come here :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Shit, im tryin' to catch up to you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ghost Town in dis bitch!!! wonder why??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 08:36 AM~13968320
> *Ghost Town in dis bitch!!! wonder why???  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *












































  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 22 2009, 09:51 AM~13968447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad that your proud of your team but they choked last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 07:20 AM~13967765
> *Shit, im tryin' to catch up to you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 





































:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 08:36 AM~13968320
> *Ghost Town in dis bitch!!! wonder why???  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


aint no wondering for me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13968886
> *:dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 09:37 AM~13968927
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13968909
> *aint no wondering for me :biggrin:
> *


Gotta throw a couple darts at these cats, since they thought they won the series after game 1!!! :biggrin: 
you goin' to the city wide picnic???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 09:39 AM~13968957
> *Gotta thROw a couple darts at these cats, since they thought they won the series after game 1!!!  :biggrin:
> you goin' to the city wide picnic???
> *


YA- I thought it was kinda crazy-- they was thinkin it was the superbowl and didnt have to play no more :uh: 

And ya-- Ill be down there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 07:03 AM~13967635
> *... and here you go Wrinkles and Chuckieboy!!!
> *


I WAS :angry: BUT NOT  IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SERIES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 22 2009, 10:41 AM~13968986
> *I WAS :angry: BUT NOT   IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SERIES
> *


x2 yeah it is!!! Itz honestly hard to call this one!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 22 2009, 11:41 AM~13968986
> *I WAS :angry: BUT NOT   IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SERIES
> *


WHAT UP WRINKLES?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss

What up Chuc-- you headin up here today- whats craccin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 10:41 AM~13968979
> *YA- I thought it was kinda crazy-- they was thinkin it was the superbowl and didnt have to play no more :uh:
> 
> And ya-- Ill be down there for sure :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! some of the L.A. fans was goin' crazy!!! not too much on here but in off topic!!! :biggrin: 
...and thatz cool, I almost spaced it out till the homie Chapo reminded me it was this weekend!!! any Wild Turkey???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 11:44 AM~13969032
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


WHAT UP SWIPH. I COULD HEAD UP THERE TODAY MAYBE AFTER MY BEER RUN, BUT I AM TIRED A FUCK. 
I WAS THINKING OF WAITING UNTIL TUESDAY. I HAVE TO TAKE THE DOG TO THE DOCTORS IN DOWNTOWN, THEN I WAS GOING TO SHOOT UP THERE, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT. DID HE FINISH IT LAST NIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers deserved the loss they played like ass yet once again
lazy fucks need to pick up thier defense motherfuckers think they are moviestars or something


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2009, 09:46 AM~13969048
> *I know!!! some of the L.A. fans was goin' crazy!!! not too much on here but in off topic!!!  :biggrin:
> ...and thatz cool, I almost spaced it out till the homie Chapo reminded me it was this weekend!!! any Wild Turkey???
> *



The Turk gets me to fucced up to be drinkin it durin the day with my daughter with me.. We need to all get together and party in the next couple weekends for sure though dawg.. :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 11:49 AM~13969091
> *Lakers deserved the loss they played like ass yet once again
> lazy fucks need to pick up thier defense motherfuckers think they are moviestars or something
> *


WHAT UP ROY? YOU HUNGOVER FROM THAT LOSS? 

THEY GET PAID LIKE MOVIE STARS, THATS WHY THEY ACT THAT WAY.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 09:48 AM~13969076
> *WHAT UP SWIPH. I COULD HEAD UP THERE TODAY MAYBE AFTER MY BEER RUN, BUT I AM TIRED A FUCK.
> I WAS THINKING OF WAITING UNTIL TUESDAY. I HAVE TO TAKE THE DOG TO THE DOCTORS IN DOWNTOWN, THEN I WAS GOING TO SHOOT UP THERE, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT. DID HE FINISH IT LAST NIGHT?
> *


 :dunno: 

Guess you will have to wait and see it when you get up here. I thought about postin some sneek peeks for ya-- but naw- Ill let you do that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 09:49 AM~13969091
> *Lakers deserved the loss they played like ass yet once again
> lazy fucks need to pick up thier defense motherfuckers think they are moviestars or something
> *



Is that what we are gonna hear everytime they lose-- I mean-- If yall expect em to blow the NUGS out-- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 10:50 AM~13969100
> *The Turk gets me to fucced up to be drinkin it durin the day with my daughter with me.. We need to all get together and party in the next couple weekends for sure though dawg.. :cheesy:
> *


  You know whutz up!!! jus' let me know when...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 11:52 AM~13969118
> *:dunno:
> 
> Guess you will have to wait and see it when you get up here. I thought about postin some sneek peeks for ya-- but naw- Ill let you do that :biggrin:
> *


THERE WILL BE NO SNEEK PEEKS ON HERE. :nono: 

IT IS FOR ONLY FOR A FEW EYES ONLY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 10:53 AM~13969133
> *Is that what we are gonna hear everytime they lose-- I mean-- If yall expect em to blow the NUGS out-- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN
> *


Congrats to the Nuggets they deserved the win aint no excuse for the Lakers to blow a 14 point lead in the playoffs though
I aint gonna hate on the Nuggets they've stepped up thier game since right before the playoffs
It will be a GOOD series


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:59 AM~13969199
> *Congrats to the Nuggets they deserved the win aint no excuse for the Lakers to blow a 14 point lead in the playoffs though
> I aint gonna hate on the Nuggets they've stepped up thier game since right before the playoffs
> It will be a GOOD series
> *


  yeah the Lakers were smoking them in the 1st...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13969140
> *THERE WILL BE NO SNEEK PEEKS ON HERE. :nono:
> 
> IT IS FOR ONLY FOR A FEW EYES ONLY. :biggrin:
> *


Did you decide to flake it?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 12:00 PM~13969213
> *Did you decide to flake it?
> *


I GUESS YOU WILL HAVE TO COME WITH ME TO SEE IT. :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969140
> *THERE WILL BE NO SNEEK PEEKS ON HERE. :nono:
> 
> IT IS FOR ONLY FOR A FEW EYES ONLY. :biggrin:
> *


No doubt *****-- you know Im jus playin- you luccy I sent em to you :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll holla at you guys later though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 11:02 AM~13969229
> *I GUESS YOU WILL HAVE TO COME WITH ME TO SEE IT. :dunno:
> *


when you getting it back?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 12:03 PM~13969238
> *No doubt *****-- you know Im jus playin- you luccy I sent em to you :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING UP THERE TODAY?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 22 2009, 10:00 AM~13969213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure-- Im ready for some tacos anyways :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 12:04 PM~13969252
> *when you getting it back?
> *



:dunno: IT WAS JUST SPRAYED LAST NIGHT. MAYBE A WEEK.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:04 AM~13969253
> *YOU GOING UP THERE TODAY?
> *



Im here right now ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:06 AM~13969276
> *:dunno: IT WAS JUST SPRAYED LAST NIGHT. MAYBE A WEEK.
> *


Dont forget about the respirator charge
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 12:07 PM~13969279
> *Im here right now ***** :biggrin:
> *


SO, WOULD IT BE WORTH THE TRIP UP THERE TODAY? OR SHOULD I JUST WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY?

IF THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF DOING SHIT, I DON'T WANT TO BOTHER THEM.

BUT.........I SURE AM HUNGRY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 11:06 AM~13969270
> *Im not gonna say if he did or didnt-- but I will say that I fuccin love teh way it looks
> :0
> :biggrin:
> ...


me too


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 12:09 PM~13969299
> *Dont forget about the respirator charge
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I RETURNED SOME OF THE KIDS CLOTHES AND SHOES TO WALMART TO COVER THE CHARGES. :h5:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:10 AM~13969309
> *SO, WOULD IT BE WORTH THE TRIP UP THERE TODAY? OR SHOULD I JUST WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY?
> 
> IF THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF DOING SHIT, I DON'T WANT TO BOTHER THEM.
> ...


Jus wait till Tuesday-- I mean it would be worth it to see it now-- but Im bettin you would rather wait till you can pull it out in the sun-- and for one- You Berto aint gonna want it out the booth today- for 2- there aint no fuccin sun :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:11 AM~13969315
> *me too
> *


SO-- you'll be up on Tuesday then??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13969322
> *I RETURNED SOME OF THE KIDS CLOTHES AND SHOES TO WALMART TO COVER THE CHARGES. :h5:
> *



good thing-- it would have succed to get a lien on it for $5.99 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok guys- ive gotta get this Schwinn done-- If I keep slaccin on here Ill never get out of the shop and Ive got a pROject at my house Ive gotta get taken care of


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 11:14 AM~13969344
> *SO-- you'll be up on Tuesday then??
> *


most likely


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 12:14 PM~13969344
> *SO-- you'll be up on Tuesday then??
> *


WE SHOULD JUST PLAN FOR A TACO TUESDAY. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13969372
> *most likely
> *



:0 







































:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 12:15 PM~13969354
> *good thing-- it would have succed to get a lien on it for $5.99 :biggrin:
> *


YA, I HAVE TO MANY LIEN'S DON'T NEED ANY MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13969379
> *WE SHOULD JUST PLAN FOR A TACO TUESDAY  on ROy . :0  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 22 2009, 11:19 AM~13969404
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


Yeah let's let the poor unemployed Mofo pay :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 12:28 PM~13969491
> *Yeah let's let the poor unemployed Mofo pay :angry:
> *


YOU ARE THE RICHEST OF THREE POOR PEOPLE GOING. :yes: :worship: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 22 2009, 11:30 AM~13969523
> *YOU ARE THE RICHEST OF THREE POOR PEOPLE GOING. :yes:  :worship:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah right I seen your garage :cheesy:


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

Just reminding everyone about the may 24th picnic in Springs thrown by CITY WIDE all riders welcome.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@May 22 2009, 11:35 AM~13969566
> *GOOD TIMES CC will be there :thumbsup:*


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:38 AM~13969591
> *GOOD TIMES CC will be there  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@May 22 2009, 11:35 AM~13969566
> *Just reminding everyone about the may 24th picnic in Springs thrown by CITY WIDE all riders welcome.
> *


I've been asking about this thing to make sure it's a go so MOST HATED will be there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a few questions about it
Is there an entry fee ?
Is it Byof?
plate fees?
start time?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2009, 02:07 PM~13971748
> *I've been asking about this thing to make sure it's a go so MOST HATED will be there
> *


i know you have Larry and i apologize that i havent been on here much this week. it has been a week from hell. but its on and poppin'. 
No entrance fee.
No plate fee
We are coming out of pocket with this ourselves. donations are excepted but not expected.
Grill opens at 11:00


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I almost spaced it out till the homie Chapo reminded me it was this weekend!!! 
[/quote]
oh i see how it is Fes :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 22 2009, 03:30 PM~13971988
> *:biggrin:
> i know you have Larry and i apologize that i havent been on here much this week. it has been a week from hell. but its on and poppin'.
> No entrance fee.
> ...


where is it at homie post that shit up so us out of towners can find it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13972042
> *where is it at homie post that shit up so us out of towners can find it :biggrin:
> *


HWY 85/87 in Fountain


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE

what up RenzO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13964516
> *LAKERS GAVE IT TO THEM
> *



Just like we gave them Game 1...we should be up 2-0 in this series, and sweeping at home...but looks like we'll have to do it in 6 instead :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:49 AM~13969091
> *Lakers deserved the loss they played like ass yet once again
> lazy fucks need to pick up thier defense motherfuckers think they are moviestars or something
> *



Thats cuz they are in HOLLYWOOD!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 22 2009, 04:01 PM~13972724
> *Just like we gave them Game 1...we should be up 2-0 in this series, and sweeping at home...but looks like we'll have to do it in 6 instead  :biggrin:
> *


7


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 22 2009, 05:22 PM~13972870
> *7
> *


Nuggs should win the next two at home...might lose in LA for game 5 then win the series in Game 6 at home.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 22 2009, 05:22 PM~13972870
> *7
> *


wutz up wrinkle how you been homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 10:28 AM~13969491
> *Yeah let's let the poor unemployed Mofo pay :angry:
> *


Sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 22 2009, 02:30 PM~13971988
> *:biggrin:
> i know you have Larry and i apologize that i havent been on here much this week. it has been a week from hell. but its on and poppin'.
> No entrance fee.
> ...


Maybe be and SIKSIX can make a early appearance to be sure everything is under contROl - Like about 10:59 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 22 2009, 04:19 PM~13972396
> *HWY 85/87 in Fountain
> *


name of the park?


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

fountain creek regional park pavillion 1 off of highway 85/87. Sorry not from springs but this is the info I have hope its helpful.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just stopping by lowrider general to say whats up to all my CO homies :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> I almost spaced it out till the homie Chapo reminded me it was this weekend!!!


oh i see how it is Fes :uh:
[/quote]
:biggrin: I jus' didn't realize it was already here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@May 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13974859
> *fountain creek regional park pavillion 1 off of highway 85/87. Sorry not from springs but this is the info I have hope its helpful.
> *


I'm not from up there either so hope I can find it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2009, 01:00 AM~13976006
> *I'm not from up there either so hope I can find it
> *


gimme a call Sunday I'll give you directions


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 23 2009, 01:39 AM~13976154
> *gimme a call Sunday I'll give you directions
> *


Oh no not them famous GOODTIMES directions?? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 7 2009, 02:21 PM~12633649
> *MAN I FEEL KIND OF ALONE IN HERE  ..... WELL ANYWAY COLORADO, I HAVE JUST RESERVED A PARK SPOT FOR OUR PICNIC/BAR-B-QUE THIS YEAR. IT WILL BE ON MAY 24, 2009 AT FOUNTAIN CREEK REGIONAL PARK  PAVILION#1. I WILL GET FLIERS OUT AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE. I KNOW ITS STILL A LITTLE WAYZ OUT BUT IT WILL BE HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT. IT IS CONTRIBUTION TO KEEPING THINGS GOING IN COLORADO. OUR CITYWIDE CHAPTER AND MY BROTHERS WICKED WAYZ ARE PARTNERING TO HAVE THIS GET-TOGETHER. IT IS OPEN TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SURROUNDING CHAPTERS AS WELL AS SOLO RYDERZ. PLEASE LET ME OR RICH KNOW IF YOU THINK YOU UP TO ATTEND.
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 23 2009, 02:29 AM~13976288
> *ttmft
> *


Whats good Chuck?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn- its dead in here
























:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 23 2009, 05:12 AM~13976538
> *Damn- its dead in here
> :biggrin:
> *


I've been doing a jam session of too short in offtopic you should of been there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple of jams for them ryderz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it plaqued now??Nice pic Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2009, 05:59 AM~13976579
> *Is it plaqued now??Nice pic Roy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!! Is that the Loaf n' Jug on Pikes Peak and Circle??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, curiousdos
Whutz Good Chris!!! ready for tomorrow???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:41 AM~13976778
> *Nice pic!!! Is that the Loaf n' Jug on Pikes Peak and Circle???  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:44 AM~13976791
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


I thought so... I alwayz see Roy cruisin' over there!!! :biggrin: Ready for the game today Wrinkles???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 22 2009, 04:29 PM~13972935
> *Nuggs should win the next two at home...might lose in LA for game 5 then win the series in Game 6 at home.
> *


YOU GONNA GO TO THE GAME TODAY I THINK IT MIGHT BE 1 AND 1 THEN GO TO GAME 7


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:46 AM~13976801
> *I thought so... I alwayz see Roy cruisin' over there!!!  :biggrin: Ready for the game today Wrinkles???
> *


HELL YEA HERAD YOU THROWN A PARTY FOR THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:50 AM~13976813
> *HELL YEA HERAD YOU THROWN A PARTY FOR THE GAME :biggrin:
> *


 :no: Im gettin' the UFC fights tonight though!!! Last minute thing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

if you are coming up i-25 you can get off at the fountain exit (Tomahawk truck stop) go right for about a mile or a mile and a half and the park will on your left hand side. or you can come up I25 a little further and get off at the new loves(?) gas station turn right and follow that road around about a 1/4 mile (stay to the right) your first off-ramp will drop you onto Highway 85/87. turn right and go south about 1/8 of a mile and the park is on the right. the entrance is a dirt road (i believe only for about 100 feet) then you turn on to asphalt. the dirt road should be Duckwood Rd. Pavillion #1 is the most south next to the pond along the main highway.
I hope this helps Larry and anyone that is coming from the south. sorry i have not been the greatest of host yet but i have had the most trying week in a long time between landscaping the whole backyard to fighting with best buy about the delivery of new appliances that dont fit. gettting rooms carpeted (including the one with the computer in it(thats why i havent been on much this week)
If anyone has any questions or needs better directions please feel free to give me a shout or text me at (719)243-5052 thanks


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:43 AM~13976782
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, curiousdos
> Whutz Good Chris!!! ready for tomorrow???
> *


SHIT! HE BETTER BE THERES GONNA BE SOME HUNGRY MOFO COMING I'AM ONE OF THEM :biggrin: AND ITS A HOLIDAY THE NEXT DAY


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Fes and Mr. Wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:52 AM~13976827
> *:no: Im gettin' the UFC fights tonight though!!! Last minute thing!!!  :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THAT A INVITE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2009, 06:54 AM~13976837
> *whats up Fes and Mr. Wrinkles?
> *


WUS SUP CHRIS IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL READY BEASY


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13976831
> *SHIT! HE BETTER BE THERES GONNA BE SOME HUNGRY MOFO COMING I'AM ONE OF THEM :biggrin: AND ITS A HOLIDAY THE NEXT DAY
> *


going to Sams today to grab everything. I heard you can eat alot Wrinkles so we are having to buy in bulk  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:54 AM~13976838
> *SO IS THAT A INVITE :biggrin:
> *


I think they start at 8pm come on thru!!! I got a couple tv's UFC on one, the game on the other!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13976846
> *going to Sams today to grab everything. I heard you can eat  alot Wrinkles so we are having to buy in bulk   :biggrin:
> *


ONLY WHEN I'AM NOT DRINKING BEER AND HAVE YOU SEEN MY FAT ASS LATELY :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13976843
> *WUS SUP CHRIS IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL READY BEASY
> *


yea i was trying to find someone to put some glsspacks on my imp today but i dont know if i will be so lucky.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2009, 07:54 AM~13976837
> *whats up Fes and Mr. Wrinkles?
> *


Sup Chris!!! Im gonna call you in a couple of hours if itz cool??? I know your busy!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:57 AM~13976849
> *I think they start at 8pm come on thru!!! I got a couple tv's UFC on one, the game on the other!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE WATCHING THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 06:58 AM~13976854
> *Sup Chris!!! Im gonna call you in a couple of hours if itz cool??? I know your busy!!!
> *


thats cool Fes. i will be around. we were supposed to have a fundraiser car wash for my daughters class but unless it clears and dries up real fast i dont see that happening.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:59 AM~13976855
> *I'LL BE WATCHING THE GAME  :biggrin:
> *


Im'ma watch both!!! I'll be moving around the house!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2009, 08:01 AM~13976865
> *thats cool Fes. i will be around. we were supposed to have a fundraiser car wash for my daughters class but unless it clears and dries up real fast i dont see that happening.
> *


Yeah weather is kind of bad for a car wash!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 22 2009, 04:29 PM~13972941
> *wutz up wrinkle how you been homie
> *


WUS SUP HOMIE JUST HERE CHILLIN AND YOU HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2009, 07:01 AM~13976866
> *Im'ma watch both!!! I'll be moving around the house!!!
> *


LIKE A TWEAKER :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 08:07 AM~13976887
> *LIKE A TWEAKER :biggrin:
> *


Yeah... but I'll probably go pretty slow cuz the homie is bringing a bottle of cazadores tequila!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:07 AM~13976887
> *LIKE A TWEAKER :biggrin:
> *


*CABRON KEEP IT UP CHA CHA!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 06:48 AM~13976808
> *YOU GONNA GO TO THE GAME TODAY I THINK IT MIGHT BE 1 AND 1 THEN GO TO GAME 7
> *


*MY CARNALITO WILL BE AT THE GAME TONIGHT...........* :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought ID copy and post this fROm myspace. You nevr know what can help.. 
*
ATTENTION: There is an AMBER Alert in your area.
Please CLICK HERE to find out more information.

Missing From: Colorado Springs , CO 
Missing Date: 5/21/2009 12:00 AM


Contact: Colorado Springs Police Department
719-444-7000


Circumstances: The suspects are wanted by the Colorado Springs Police Department for felony child abuse. They are facing charges relating to the abuse and burning of the infant son, Emanuel Guzman. Both parents failed to appear in court on 5/21/09 and custody of their son has been transferred to the Department of Human Services. Recent investigative information has determined that both suspects may be attempting to flee with the child to Mexico. 



Missing ChildName: Emanuel Guzman 
Hair Color: Brown Eye Color: Brown 
Skin Color: Hispanic Age: 1 
Height: 2'0" Weight: 30 lbs. 
Gender: Male 




SuspectName: Carmen Aguilera 
Hair Color: Black Eye Color: Brown 
Skin Color: Hispanic Age: 30 
Height: 5'6" Weight: 130 lbs. 
Gender: Female 
Description: Long straight hair 

Name: Benito Guzman 
Hair Color: Black Eye Color: Brown 
Skin Color: Hispanic Age: 29 
Height: 5'8" Weight: 180 lbs. 
Gender: Male 
Description: Short hair, mustache 


Vehicle Information
Make: Jeep Model: Grand Cherokee 
Color: Brown 
License State: CO License Text: 781 SLH 
Vehicle: SUV 
Make: Ford 
License State: CO License Text: 491 SKZ *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 23 2009, 11:58 AM~13978094
> *Jus thought ID copy and post this fROm myspace. You nevr know what can help..
> 
> ATTENTION: There is an AMBER Alert in your area.
> ...


My wife gets those on her phone and that one came in last night at like 130 am :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 23 2009, 11:02 AM~13978117
> *My wife gets those on her phone and that one came in last night at like 130 am :0
> *


YA-- not all of em are straight up kid napppings-- but ya never can tell. This one doesnt seem like the kid was kidnapped-- besides the fact the state transferred custody so thats what makes it kidnapping.. I wish the things showed the whole story- like what actualy happened. Not sayin these people are innnocent--- but alot of people have been charged with child abbuse for aROund the house accidents-- and maybe thats what happened hear. Wish I knew..


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13978094
> *Jus thought ID copy and post this fROm myspace. You nevr know what can help..
> 
> ATTENTION: There is an AMBER Alert in your area.
> ...


damn when you posted this I had to read it because I was talking to this kid that was talking to my son yesterday and he said he was from Pueblo but just moved here because social services took his friend from the parents so his mom got scared and moved right away but he was like a 6 or 7 year old white boy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 07:48 AM~13976808
> *YOU GONNA GO TO THE GAME TODAY I THINK IT MIGHT BE 1 AND 1 THEN GO TO GAME 7
> *



Nah...gotta work the Fat Joe concert tonite.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT........ :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S CRAKING WITH ALL THE GTIMERS AND OTHER RIDERS IN COLOROADO......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> > THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT........ :biggrin:
> >
> > WHAT'S CRAKING WITH ALL THE GTIMERS AND OTHER RIDERS IN COLOROADO......
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*The game just got even more exciting tonight.......

Nuggs win Tigger has to get a 719 tattoo :biggrin:

Fakers win I have to get a 505 tattoo hno: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 23 2009, 04:33 PM~13979920
> *The game just got even more exciting tonight.......
> 
> Nuggs win Tigger has to get a 719 tattoo :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!! LAKERS!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 23 2009, 05:33 PM~13979920
> *The game just got even more exciting tonight.......
> 
> Nuggs win Tigger has to get a 719 tattoo :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU KNOW YOU LOVE THE 505!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WRINKLES, READY TO GET YOUR DRINK ON TOMORROW.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 23 2009, 08:32 PM~13981103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU LOVE THE 505!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahhah


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 23 2009, 04:59 PM~13979774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS LAAAAAAAAAAAAAKERS :biggrin: NAW BUT SERIOUS MISS FREE THROWS AND NO CALL FOULS ON BOTH TEAMS IT WAS A NAIL BITER IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SEIRES :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

Big tigger and markus severed ties going live in the 719! 505 style!!!! With all the R.O. Brothers.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13981115
> *WRINKLES, READY TO GET YOUR DRINK ON TOMORROW.
> *


I DON'T KNOW JERRY GONNA BE AROUND TO BAD YOU AIN'T NO PROSPECT :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> > THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT........ :biggrin:
> >
> > WHAT'S CRAKING WITH ALL THE GTIMERS AND OTHER RIDERS IN COLOROADO......
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 10:36 PM~13981139
> *I DON'T KNOW JERRY GONNA BE AROUND TO BAD YOU AIN'T NO PROSPECT :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY HEY HEY VATO..... I'LL STILL WATCH YOUR BEER. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 23 2009, 04:33 PM~13979920
> *The game just got even more exciting tonight.......
> 
> Nuggs win Tigger has to get a 719 tattoo :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN! SEAN IS IT GONNA HAPPEN :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 23 2009, 08:38 PM~13981153
> *HEY HEY HEY HEY VATO..... I'LL STILL WATCH YOUR BEER. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT! WE GONNA HAVE TO WATCH EACH OTHERS BEER


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 10:41 PM~13981175
> *SHIT! WE GONNA HAVE TO WATCH EACH OTHERS BEER
> *



:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13981136
> *Big tigger and markus severed ties going live in the 719! 505 style!!!! With all the R.O. Brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13981164
> *DAMN! SEAN IS IT GONNA HAPPEN :0
> *


X76  hno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13981200
> *X76   hno:
> *


go ROast your marshmellows :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*IY~QUE..................* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13981164
> *DAMN! SEAN IS IT GONNA HAPPEN :0
> *


*JUST BLAST A 213*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13981219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE THE TATOO WHEN HOMIE GETS IT


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13981219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIC CANT EVEN SEE THE SMOG!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@May 23 2009, 09:16 PM~13981417
> *GOOD PIC CANT EVEN SEE THE SMOG!
> *












*GOTTA LOVE IT.......* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THERES STILL A FEW MORE GAMES....CHEER UP!!!!*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13981794
> *THERES STILL A FEW MORE GAMES....CHEER UP!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HE WANTS IT DOGGIE STYLE LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

see everybody later on :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everybody there
Damn close ass game......again.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh: 2nd page


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i would like to thank everyone that showed up to our 1st annual car club kickback. i would also like to thank our members of City Wide and Wicked Wayz for puttin' it on. Today definately showed myself and Rich that we are welcome amongst the other clubs and rydaz. Thanks again for making our day one of the best we had


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks City Wide for having us!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13985837
> *Thanks City Wide for having us!
> *


 :thumbsup: I SECOND THAT!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@May 24 2009, 06:24 PM~13985851
> *:thumbsup: I SECOND THAT!!
> *


*x 76 Thanks*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*JUST GOT HOME, THANKS TONY,SHAWN,CHUCK, ALL THE BROTHERS FOR THE HOSPITALITY! WE HAD A BLAST PARTYING WITH YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT, GOT PRETTY TORE UP. SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS FOR CANDY AND CHROME SHOW! HOPE YOUR READY FOR ROUND 2!! *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 24 2009, 07:47 PM~13985982
> *JUST GOT HOME, THANKS TONY,SHAWN,CHUCK, ALL THE BROTHERS FOR THE HOSPITALITY! WE HAD A BLAST PARTYING WITH YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT,  GOT PRETTY TORE UP. SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS FOR CANDY AND CHROME SHOW! HOPE YOUR READY FOR ROUND 2!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LIKEDED IT!!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 24 2009, 07:47 PM~13985982
> *JUST GOT HOME, THANKS TONY,SHAWN,CHUCK, ALL THE BROTHERS FOR THE HOSPITALITY! WE HAD A BLAST PARTYING WITH YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT,  GOT PRETTY TORE UP. SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS FOR CANDY AND CHROME SHOW! HOPE YOUR READY FOR ROUND 2!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



It was nice meeting you homie. I will see you in Albuquerque at the show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *SWIPH*

Nice meeting you and a great hug :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SWIPH OR ANYONE IN COLORADO I AM ON MY WAY UP THERE BY IT AND I WILL BRING IT TO YOU, FORSALE -SEARS & ROBUCK SPYDER ,WAS BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR MY LITTLE BOY BUT WENT WITH A TRIKE INSTEAD THIS IS A RARE BIKE AND IS A CLASSIC, I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE OF THESE AT A SHOW, WOULD BE REALLY NICE IF IT WAS REDONE, BRAKES SHIFTER ALL WORK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13986095
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH
> 
> Nice meeting you and a great hug :biggrin:
> *


*What happened to your bike?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13986095
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, SWIPH
> 
> Nice meeting you and a great hug :biggrin:
> *


You are to funny Larry-- how was the drive home- everything ok??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 24 2009, 07:06 PM~13986128
> *http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp337/NIKO6575/OLDSCHOOLBIKE011.jpg
> SWIPH OR ANYONE IN COLORADO I AM ON MY WAY UP THERE BY IT AND I WILL BRING IT TO YOU, FORSALE -SEARS & ROBUCK SPYDER ,WAS BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR MY LITTLE BOY BUT WENT WITH A TRIKE INSTEAD THIS IS A RARE BIKE AND IS A CLASSIC, I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE OF THESE AT A SHOW, WOULD BE REALLY NICE IF IT WAS REDONE, BRAKES SHIFTER ALL WORK :)
> [/b][/quote]
> Whats the price bROther*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 24 2009, 07:06 PM~13986130
> *What happened to your bike?
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER, GOT A NEW PHONE AND ALL MY NUMBERS GOT ERASED SO WE CAN HANG WHEN I GET DOWN THERE :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13986164
> *Whats the price bROther
> *


HOW MUCH DO THEY GO FOR? :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 24 2009, 07:11 PM~13986187
> *HOW MUCH DO THEY GO FOR? :cheesy:
> *


Thats the same thing Larry asked when tryin to sell me a bike--LOL. YOU TELL ME- you are the one sellin it :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 07:13 PM~13986207
> *Thats the same thing Larry asked when tryin to sell me a bike--LOL.  YOU TELL ME- you are the one sellin it :cheesy:
> *


I WOULD SAY 250 AND ILL BRING IT TO YOU


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 24 2009, 06:54 PM~13985673
> *i would like to thank everyone that showed up to our 1st annual car club kickback. i would also like to thank our members of City Wide and Wicked Wayz for puttin' it on. Today definately showed myself and Rich that we are welcome amongst the other clubs and rydaz. Thanks again for making our day one of the best we had
> *



Thanks for having us...I could tell that was alot of work!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a run of bad luck but I want to let everybody know that I'm fine and my pride isn't hurt just boosted. I'm gonna rebuild this same exact bike and come out with it better than it was. I had a blow out on the trailer which caused the bike to shake around busting both straps holding the bike on and it flew off the trailer and up in flames it went. It was a real bummer when all you can do is watch it burn.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13986301
> *I had a run of bad luck but I want to let everybody know that I'm fine and my pride isn't hurt just boosted. I'm gonna rebuild this same exact bike and come out with it better than it was. I had a blow out on the trailer which caused the bike to shake around busting both straps holding the bike on and it flew off the trailer and up in flames it went. It was a real bummer when all you can do is watch it burn.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow sorry about that homie. At least you were safe!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 24 2009, 08:29 PM~13986329
> *Wow sorry about that homie. At least you were safe!
> *


thanks bro I'm kind of hurt inside :biggrin: but I'll rebuild it's not gonna hold me down


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:30 PM~13986340
> *thanks bro I'm kind of hurt inside :biggrin: but I'll rebuild it's not gonna hold me down
> *



YA-- atleast you are ok.. and look at it like this- IT COULD ALWAYS BE WORSE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:25 PM~13986301
> *I had a run of bad luck but I want to let everybody know that I'm fine and my pride isn't hurt just boosted. I'm gonna rebuild this same exact bike and come out with it better than it was. I had a blow out on the trailer which caused the bike to shake around busting both straps holding the bike on and it flew off the trailer and up in flames it went. It was a real bummer when all you can do is watch it burn.
> 
> 
> ...


  GLAD NO ONE GOT HURT DAMN, CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LARRY- jus stay tuned- Im gonna post a couple pix that will even have you laughin right now :biggrin: 
Hang on a few minutes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13986372
> *YA-- atleast you are ok..  and look at it like this- IT COULD ALWAYS BE WORSE
> *


I look at it as it can get better :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13986390
> *I look at it as it can get better :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE SO I GUESS YOU WILL GET A EARLY START ON THAT ONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 24 2009, 08:38 PM~13986413
> *DAMN YOU JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE SO I GUESS YOU WILL GET A EARLY START ON THAT ONE
> *


You wrong bro I have to fix this one first


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13986381
> *LARRY- jus stay tuned- Im gonna post a couple pix that will even have you laughin right now :biggrin:
> Hang on a few minutes
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13986439
> *You wrong bro I have to fix this one first
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13986468
> *:0
> *


I can't accept giving up bro you'll learn that about me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Here ya go Larry--- these are jus a few pics of the day-- Ill upload more in a few.This 1st one is when Sean started to piss on Jays feet in the stall-- Jay came out runnin








this was a split seconf before it when jay was tryin to wipe his ass :biggrin: 


















Heres the Pic right before you took off to your trailer









Dont let me forget to mention this is how the tROoper welcomed me and SIKSIX to fountain today :cheesy: 










Still got alot more good pics fROm the day Ill post up- jus thought I would load these up first


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

These kids were lookin funny at the mall-- so we snapped a pic-- and told em to say FUC THE POLICE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics Swiph I like that homemade ass gasket J made in the restroom :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY in the House at the CITY WIDE PICNIC.









Oh yeah- and a homie reppin that SEVERED TIES gangsta shit fROm the 505


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13986589
> *Nice pics Swiph I like that homemade ass gasket J made in the restroom :cheesy:
> *



I jus saw that-- thats some funny SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13986301
> *I had a run of bad luck but I want to let everybody know that I'm fine and my pride isn't hurt just boosted. I'm gonna rebuild this same exact bike and come out with it better than it was. I had a blow out on the trailer which caused the bike to shake around busting both straps holding the bike on and it flew off the trailer and up in flames it went. It was a real bummer when all you can do is watch it burn.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Larry i feel bad for you bro. Keep your head up i know how you must be hurting i seen the cutty go up in flames before . I'm feeling bummed again to with this fucking car but i got to keep building to get my mind off of it . I'm sure thats what you'll end up doing too.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Our 505 bRO Tigger and SEVERED TIES Marcus gettin ready to head bac home


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13986639
> *ROLLERZ ONLY in the House at the CITY WIDE PICNIC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13986644
> *I jus saw that-- thats some funny SHIT :cheesy:
> *


i dont wanna catch ass crabs gotta keep myself safe!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13987014
> *i dont wanna catch ass crabs gotta keep myself safe!!
> *



Thata why you should shit at home like the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 10:02 PM~13987059
> *Thata why you should shit at home like the rest of us :biggrin:
> *


i didnt even shit i had to courtesy wipe all the sweat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987204
> *i didnt even shit i had to courtesy wipe all the sweat
> *


thats fucked up fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 10:30 PM~13987316
> *thats fucked up fool :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol thats what happens when your over weight you sweat alot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 24 2009, 09:07 PM~13986648
> *Damn Larry i feel bad for you bro. Keep your head up i know how you must be hurting i seen the cutty go up in flames before . I'm feeling bummed again to with this fucking car but i got to keep building to get my mind off of it . I'm sure thats what you'll end up doing too.
> *


Yeah my feelings are hurt bro but I'll get over it. Actually I came home and bullshitted with my wife and my daughter and had some laughs and it's cool. If I sit here and dwell on it then it will get worse. I know I can fix it hell I built it so I can repair it as long as the motor isn't cracked or anything then I'll be just fine. Mexican Larry gonna bust out hard on this bike that way I have something to dip in while I'm building my 59 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13987204
> *i didnt even shit i had to courtesy wipe all the sweat
> *



Either way- its still funny as SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13987372
> *Either way- its still funny as SHIT :biggrin:
> *


fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 10:32 PM~13987344
> *lol thats what happens when your over weight you sweat alot
> *


I know it's reality but fuck reading it and or hearing it out loud is another thing :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13987360
> *Yeah my feelings are hurt bro but I'll get over it. Actually I came home and bullshitted with my wife and my daughter and had some laughs and it's cool. If I sit here and dwell on it then it will get worse. I know I can fix it hell I built it so I can repair it as long as the motor isn't cracked or anything then I'll be just fine. Mexican Larry gonna bust out hard on this bike that way I have something to dip in while I'm building my 59 :cheesy:
> *


Im lookin foward to seein what the after life brings :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 10:36 PM~13987386
> *Im lookin foward to seein what the after life brings  :biggrin:
> *


Right on Swiph and I want to thank everybody for their kind words


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 10:35 PM~13987385
> *I know it's reality but fuck reading it and or hearing it out loud is another thing :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 09:32 PM~13987344
> *lol thats what happens when your over weight and retarded  and you sweat alot. You jus wipe your ass wherever you can...
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 24 2009, 10:37 PM~13987403
> *:roflmao:
> *


reel tok :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 10:39 PM~13987417
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: @retarded and then the pic to prove it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13987396
> *Right on Swiph and I want to thank everybody for their kind words
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 09:40 PM~13987438
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: @retarded and then the pic to prove it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HERE YOU GO SIPPY!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up cip ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

WRINKLES did you put your balls on yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:02 AM~13989681
> *WRINKLES did you put your balls on yet ? :biggrin:
> *


NO  :nosad: :tears:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS THANKS TO CITYWIDE FOR HAVING GOODTIMES


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

get to it homie its not hard Roy knows how to do them im sure. Youre gonna hate it when you lose a coil again.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:12 AM~13989744
> *get to it homie its not hard Roy knows how to do them im sure. Youre gonna hate it when you lose a coil again.
> *


THATS WHY I DON'T 3 WHEEL NO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats your deployment date are you going to have a party ?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:22 AM~13989799
> *Whats your deployment date are you going to have a party  ?
> *


UNSURE ABOUT ME BUT KIKO LEAVES THIS SATURDAY COMING UP WE WAS GONNA HAVE THE PARTY BUT GOT CANCELED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, *OVERTIME, WRINKLES*
What up GOODTIMERS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I guess i would have known that if i didnt miss the meeting . Man thats gotta suck i'm sure neither one of you really want to go back huh


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 09:26 AM~13989827
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, WRINKLES
> What up GOODTIMERS
> *


WUS SUP SWIPH WHAT YOU GOT PLAN FOR TODAY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:27 AM~13989832
> *I guess i would have known that if i didnt miss the meeting . Man thats gotta suck i'm sure neither one of you really want to go back huh
> *


NAW I DON'T BUT THEN THE PAY IS GOOD IS IT WORTH IT :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 09:27 AM~13989834
> *WUS SUP SWIPH WHAT YOU GOT PLAN FOR TODAY
> *



-- spendin it with my daughter--goin to the park and shootin some hoops to start it off. What bout you homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 09:36 AM~13989914
> *-- spendin it with my daughter--goin to the park and shootin some hoops to start it off. What bout you homie
> *


THINKING OF STARTING THE GRILL AND JUST HANG OUT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 09:38 AM~13989929
> *THINKING OF STARTING THE GRILL AND JUST HANG OUT
> *


If we were any closer wed be stoppin by :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13989953
> *If we were any closer wed be stoppin by :biggrin:
> *


YA'LL BE LEAVING ME WITH NO FOOD I'VE SEEN THA WAY ROLLERZ ROLLED UP AND ATE ALL THA FOOD :biggrin: J/P


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13989986
> *YA'LL BE LEAVING ME WITH NO FOOD I'VE SEEN THA WAY ROLLERZ ROLLED UP AND ATE ALL THA FOOD :biggrin: J/P
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUTS GOTTA START THA GRILL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 09:52 AM~13990017
> *WELL I'AM OUTS GOTTA START THA GRILL
> *


Have a good one homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm going to go put this car back together. Fucking piece of shit cutlass :angry: :angry:   :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:11 AM~13989444
> *Whats up cip ?
> *


What up Ivan!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 10:59 AM~13990064
> *I'm going to go put this car back together. Fucking piece of shit cutlass :angry:  :angry:      :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 you'll get it bro take a breather and clear your head


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 10:13 AM~13989757
> *THATS WHY I DON'T 3 WHEEL NO MORE :biggrin:
> *


add them power balls or do a taller spring perch then it won't happen again :biggrin: oh and when you come off that three wheel hit that corner back up


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 10:47 AM~13989986
> *YA'LL BE LEAVING ME WITH NO FOOD I'VE SEEN THA WAY ROLLERZ ROLLED UP AND ATE ALL THA FOOD :biggrin: J/P
> *


Tell all your GT homies thanks for putting me and my family up last night.Had fun drinking with yous. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, impala63, CHUCKIEBOY63

What up Big Dogs- whats good wit yall today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 25 2009, 02:33 PM~13991709
> *Tell all your GT homies thanks for putting me and my family up last night.Had fun drinking with yous. :biggrin:
> *


Was nice having you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2009, 09:24 AM~13989814
> *UNSURE ABOUT ME BUT KIKO LEAVES THIS SATURDAY COMING UP WE WAS GONNA HAVE THE PARTY BUT GOT CANCELED
> *


*WHAT YOU MEAN CANCELLED HOMIE, I ALREADY BOOKED LOS TIGERES TO BE THERE FRIDAY AT THE PALINQUE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 09:59 AM~13990064
> *I'm going to go put this car back together. Fucking piece of shit cutlass :angry:  :angry:      :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0 *DAMN LIKE THAT HOMIE!!!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13986301
> *I had a run of bad luck but I want to let everybody know that I'm fine and my pride isn't hurt just boosted. I'm gonna rebuild this same exact bike and come out with it better than it was. I had a blow out on the trailer which caused the bike to shake around busting both straps holding the bike on and it flew off the trailer and up in flames it went. It was a real bummer when all you can do is watch it burn.
> 
> 
> ...



Good to meet you bro...sorry about your bike. But like you said...don't dwell on it, just use it as motivation to build it better :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 25 2009, 04:45 PM~13992699
> *Good to meet you bro...sorry about your bike. But like you said...don't dwell on it, just use it as motivation to build it better  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 01:03 AM~13988461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WIDE lens fitted on your camera.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13986557
> *
> Dont let me forget to mention this is how the tROoper welcomed me and SIKSIX to fountain today  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*FUCK THA POLICE *

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 25 2009, 04:47 PM~13992713
> *WIDE lens fitted on your camera.
> *



For Chuck


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 02:34 PM~13991727
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, impala63, CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> ...


Whats up Swiph?Today is my rest up day. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 25 2009, 04:10 PM~13992872
> *Whats up Swiph?Today is my rest up day. :biggrin:
> *


I wish mine was- I was tryin to take my daughter to the park to shoot hoops and relax-- and all day Ive been dealin wit my dumb ass baby mama and tryin to show her what a piece of shit her bagged S-10 is and help her fix it... :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


this fuckers sick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you go Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2009, 02:25 PM~13991640
> *you'll get it bro take a breather and clear your head
> *


Its tuff seeing this car the way it is right now by no means was it professional . I have missing pieces ruined parts ,rusted chrome .I'ts so fucking sad how the dog and his friend of a painter fucked me over. I started working on it the moment i unloaded it. I built the car once so i'll be able to put it back together again.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Thanks City Wide for the picnic!!! Had fun!!! Damn Larry sorry to see what happened... Nice seeing everyone at the picnic too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13994403
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Thanks City Wide for the picnic!!! Had fun!!! Damn Larry sorry to see what happened... Nice seeing everyone at the picnic too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GO NUGS!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13994824
> *GO NUGS!!
> *


x2 J.R. is doin' the damn thing!!! By the way it was nice meeting you!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HERE WE GO !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

>


this fuckers sick
[/quote]
SO SO SO SICCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993939
> *Its tuff seeing this car the way it is right now by no means was it professional . I have missing pieces ruined parts ,rusted chrome .I'ts so fucking sad how the dog and his friend of a painter fucked me over. I started working on it the moment i unloaded it. I built the car once so i'll be able to put it back together again.
> *


Damn homie _im sorry to hear that- Ive heard alot of what you have said oon here- but this post really breaks it down the most. I wish you luc on gettin it finished and pissin on those fools when you do..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13993939
> *Its tuff seeing this car the way it is right now by no means was it professional . I have missing pieces ruined parts ,rusted chrome .I'ts so fucking sad how the dog and his friend of a painter fucked me over. I started working on it the moment i unloaded it. I built the car once so i'll be able to put it back together again.
> *


I'm sure it's a real drag seeing that car the way it is with all that cash and thinking damnnnnnn. I know you can get it right the problem is how many more dollars later you know. Keep your head up bro we pulling for ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4th quarter time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13993939
> *Its tuff seeing this car the way it is right now by no means was it professional . I have missing pieces ruined parts ,rusted chrome .I'ts so fucking sad how the dog and his friend of a painter fucked me over. I started working on it the moment i unloaded it. I built the car once so i'll be able to put it back together again.
> *


Man I could see it in your face when you brought it back... but don't trip homie now you got the car and I know you'll finish it!!! Sorry that happened to you though... I'd be frustrated too...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13994403
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Thanks City Wide for the picnic!!! Had fun!!! Damn Larry sorry to see what happened... Nice seeing everyone at the picnic too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So any pics Ivan??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2009, 09:19 PM~13995503
> *So any pics Ivan??
> *


He didn't want us to take pics, when we was at da park...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 09:21 PM~13995526
> *He didn't want us to take pics, when we was at da park...
> *


when was this??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13995581
> *when was this??
> *


A week ago I believe??? When we were at Memorial Park... he had just brought the car back from down there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13995718
> *A week ago I believe??? When we were at Memorial Park... he had just brought the car back from down there...
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets still looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13995775
> *Nuggets still looking good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You know what famous words are gonna be posted after the Fakers lose right?





















1. The lakers played like shit- they deserved to lose :uh: 
2. The Lakers gave it to em :uh: 
3.
4.
5


Fill in the blanks- Id love to hear what yall think :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 09:45 PM~13995824
> *You know what famous words are gonna be posted after the Fakers lose right?
> 1. The lakers played like shit- they deserved to lose :uh:
> 2. The Lakers gave it to em :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: J.R. Smith was killing them!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ITS OVER GOOD SERIES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GO NUGGETS!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 09:21 PM~13995526
> *He didn't want us to take pics, when we was at da park...
> *


I'll get some pics posted tomorrow its came alot further then when you saw it fes. There are still problems with it though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 10:19 PM~13996218
> *I'll get some pics posted tomorrow its came alot further then when you saw it fes. There are still problems with it though.
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2009, 08:29 PM~13994852
> *x2 J.R. is doin' the damn thing!!! By the way it was nice meeting you!!!
> *



He DID tha damn thang...Nice to meet you too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13996575
> *
> *



NICE SIG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13996575
> *
> *


what is 1 slick 3?? I thought you had a 64 or is it referring to something else?? Or is it like 1 2 3 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13997219
> *what is 1 slick 3?? I thought you had a 64 or is it referring to something else?? Or is it like 1 2 3 :biggrin:
> *


*It is a 13 with my name in the middle  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 25 2009, 11:38 PM~13997371
> *It is a 13 with my name in the middle
> *


oh I see


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 25 2009, 11:38 PM~13997371
> *It is a 13 with my name in the middle
> *



GANKSTA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@May 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13995037
> *HERE WE GO !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well Adam I got an interview today so I guess Taco Tuesday is outta the question


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *300MAG

What's good bROther!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss on the Bike Mexican Larry but I know you'll come out even stronger Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 26 2009, 09:34 AM~13999689
> *AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG
> 
> What's good bROther!
> *


NOT MUCH BROTHA GONNA GO TEST DRIVE CARS WITH BABY MAMA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 08:33 AM~13999670
> *Well Adam I got an interview today so I guess Taco Tuesday is outta the question
> 
> *



thats cool--- we can chage it to WELL FED WEDSDAY-- the taco place is open ALL WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13995824
> *You know what famous words are gonna be posted after the Fakers lose right?
> 1. The lakers played like shit- they deserved to lose :uh:
> 2. The Lakers gave it to em :uh:
> ...


I WONDER WHATS GOIN ON-- NOBODY IS FILLIN IN THE BLANKS :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 25 2009, 10:19 PM~13996218
> *I'll get some pics posted tomorrow its came alot further then when you saw it fes. There are still problems with it though.
> *


Glad that itz coming along!!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 09:00 AM~13999953
> *I WONDER WHATS GOIN ON-- NOBODY IS FILLIN IN THE BLANKS :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*
NO EXCUSES! DENVER JUST STRAIGHT UP OUT PLAYED THEM.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14000660
> *
> NO EXCUSES! DENVER JUST STRAIGHT UP OUT PLAYED THEM.
> *


*REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and its about time fROm one of you FAKER FANS :biggrin: *

:thumbsup:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 11:11 AM~14000660
> *
> NO EXCUSES! DENVER JUST STRAIGHT UP OUT PLAYED THEM.
> *


KOBE IS STILL A BITCH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

everybody knew The nuggets was gonna at least take one at home.
Enjoy that last win


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, RO4LIFE 719, *painloc21*, 300MAG


WEDO CALL ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 11:38 AM~14000961
> *everybody knew The nuggets was gonna at least take one at home.
> Enjoy that last win
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic *(1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*
4 Members: SWIPH, 300MAG, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21

FAKER FANS IM GUESSIN :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 11:38 AM~14000961
> *everybody knew The nuggets was gonna at least take one at home.
> Enjoy that last win
> *


DONT BE CRYING WHEN DENVER TAKES 2 MORE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 26 2009, 11:45 AM~14001043
> *DONT BE CRYING WHEN DENVER TAKES 2 MORE
> *


Lakers did thier job and took one from Denver in Denver to get back home court advantage.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13995824
> *You know what famous words are gonna be posted after the Fakers lose right?
> 1. The lakers played like shit- they deserved to lose :uh:
> 2. The Lakers gave it to em :uh:
> ...




I knew somethin would be said that I didnt mention :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 11:49 AM~14001089
> *I knew somethin would be siad that I didnt mention :biggrin:
> *


Nothing needs to be said the end of the road is coming soon,enjoy getting this far and leave the Finals to the true Champions


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I GOTTA GIVE IT TO DENVER THEY PULLED IT OFF LAST NIGHT!!! LETS SEE WHAT THEY DO IN THE CITY OF ANGELS TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14000938
> *KOBE IS STILL A BITCH
> *


*STFU! LOL! * :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 26 2009, 10:45 AM~14001043
> *DONT BE CRYING WHEN DENVER TAKES 2 MORE
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 26 2009, 11:39 AM~14000980
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHUCKIEBOY63, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, 300MAG
> WEDO CALL ME
> *



What up Chucc. Babby Mamma took the phone and wont be bacc untill about 4:30 or 5. I will call you then bROther. I called you bacc that night and left a message.


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 26 2009, 11:53 AM~14001147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 26 2009, 11:53 AM~14001147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll take one more in L.A.!!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 26 2009, 11:59 AM~14001236
> *We'll take one more in L.A.!!!
> *


FOR SURE AND COME BACK HOME FOR GAME 7!! WHERE DENVER WILL TAKE IT AND MAKE KOBE CRY EVEN MORE THAN HE ALREADY DOES


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 26 2009, 11:56 AM~14001189
> *What up Chucc. Babby Mamma took the phone and wont be bacc untill about 4:30 or 5. I will call you then bROther. I called you bacc that night and left a message.
> *


yea I called your phone a minute ago and she said that, get ahold of me tonite!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 26 2009, 12:03 PM~14001289
> *yea I called your phone a minute ago and she said that, get ahold of me tonite!
> *



for sure i will hit you up tonight.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14001310
> *for sure i will hit you up tonight.
> *


cool


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@May 26 2009, 10:58 AM~14001227
> *FIXED :0
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 26 2009, 10:59 AM~14001236
> *We'll take one more in L.A.!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 10:51 AM~14001122
> *Nothing needs to be said the end of the road is coming soon,enjoy getting this far and leave the Finals to the NEW Champions
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 26 2009, 12:10 PM~14001353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the colors but I like the shirt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 12:38 PM~14001671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thanks for the motivation homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 11:46 AM~14001755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2009, 12:57 PM~14001867
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 thanks for the motivation homie
> *


Bad ass build doggie it can only get better from here.Big ups dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 01:09 PM~14002039
> *Bad ass build doggie it can only get better from here.Big ups dog
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well hopefully I get this Yob so I can fix up the bucket


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14002829
> *Well hopefully I get this Yob so I can fix up the bucket
> 
> 
> ...


when will you find out about the Yob??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2009, 04:07 PM~14003853
> *when will you find out about the Yob??
> *


within the next few days.hopefully my past don't f me up again


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

okay here are some before pics when the car came back


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

here is what ive done so far now that its home


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You can see what wasnt done to the car and some damage to the paint and chrome . Now there was no reason since all parts were shipped and laying there even new coils ,no rear cylinders installed either and they had them and look at what was installed.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 06:32 PM~14005874
> *You can see what wasnt done to the car and some damage to the paint and chrome . Now there was no reason since all parts were shipped and laying there even new coils ,no rear cylinders installed either and they had them and look at what was installed.
> *


*SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THE FUCKEN IDIOTS THAT WERE SUPPOSED TO FINISH YOUR CUTTY IVAN....FUCKEN LEVAS!!!!* :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

They got their money this is what i ended up with i payed them to put the car back together. this is what i got 2x4s and a trailer full of parts plus damaged chrome. I wasnt from the east coast so my money wasnt good enough i guess. I wont advertise for them or run their pumps. I'm a BLACK MAGIC dealer anyways


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14006139
> *They got their money this is what i ended up with i payed them to put the car back together. this is what i got 2x4s and a trailer full of parts plus damaged chrome. I wasnt from the east coast so my money wasnt good enough i guess. I wont advertise for them or run their pumps. I'm a BLACK MAGIC dealer anyways
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14006139
> *They got their money this is what i ended up with i payed them to put the car back together. this is what i got 2x4s and a trailer full of parts plus damaged chrome. I wasnt from the east coast so my money wasnt good enough i guess. I wont advertise for them or run their pumps. I'm a BLACK MAGIC dealer anyways
> *



:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 07:52 PM~14006139
> *They got their money this is what i ended up with i payed them to put the car back together. this is what i got 2x4s and a trailer full of parts plus damaged chrome. I wasnt from the east coast so my money wasnt good enough i guess. I wont advertise for them or run their pumps. I'm a BLACK MAGIC dealer anyways
> *


I'd put thier asses on blast....post that shit up so other riders wont get fucked over like you did
Them fuckers should at least try to make it right.


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah that aint even all of the bad stuff either


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14002829
> *Well hopefully I get this Yob so I can fix up the bucket
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on the job.


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 08:53 PM~14006963
> *I'd put thier asses on blast</span>....post that shit up so other riders wont get fucked over like you did
> Them fuckers should at least try to make it right.
> *




ID DEFINETLY BE BLASTIN EM- NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.  
. It shouldnt matter if you FROM the WEST COAST- THE EAST COAST OR WYOMING :biggrin: 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I think a topic needs to be started. Jus like ROY said-- other riders need to know about this. Honestly- I would have never expected it FROM them with all the good references you here on here.. But after hearing your story- FUC THEM BITCHES!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

3 Members: BigTigger R.O., PLAYINITSAFE, RO4LIFE 719









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14008687
> *3 Members: BigTigger R.O., PLAYINITSAFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 26 2009, 09:04 PM~14008125
> *Good luck on the job.
> *


*X 76*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 26 2009, 09:45 PM~14008788
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


what up niggaro! :biggrin:


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:39 PM~14008687
> *3 Members: BigTigger R.O., PLAYINITSAFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@May 26 2009, 09:47 PM~14008822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, BigTigger R.O., AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719

*ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14008846
> *I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14008855
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWIPH, BigTigger R.O., AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...




*<span style=\'color:green\'>5X CHAMPIONS WHAT DID YOU EXPECT!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14008877
> *:dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


  WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14008879
> *5X CHAMPIONS WHAT DID YOU EXPECT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GETTIN IT TATTED ON MY NEC :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14008894
> *  WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


not much- tryin to get some stuff taken care of so I can sleep on the border june 6th :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:46 PM~14008802
> *what up niggaro! :biggrin:
> *


*Q~vo 'le*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 07:53 PM~14006963
> *I'd put thier asses on blast....post that shit up so other riders wont get fucked over like you did
> Them fuckers should at least try to make it right.
> *


*MUTHER FUCKERS NEED TO SELL THERE SHOP AND REFUND ALL THE CHIP THAT THE HOMIE IVAN DROPPED ON THERE ASS, I KNOW HE PAYED LIKE 5 MONTHS WORTH OF RENT WITH ALL THE FERIA HE DROPPED FOR HIS CUTTY!! FUCKEN PUTOS LIKE THAT DONT NEED TO HAVE A FUCKEN BUISNESS...* :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14008931
> *not much- tryin to get some stuff taken care of so I can sleep on the border june 6th :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
AINT GONNA BE MUCH SLEEPING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:39 PM~14008687
> *3 Members: BigTigger R.O., PLAYINITSAFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> 
> ...












WHATS UP TIGGER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14008954
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> AINT GONNA BE MUCH SLEEPING!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14007072
> *Yeah that aint even all of the bad stuff either
> *


*I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW PERRITO, I VERY RARELY GET FIRED UP BUT BITCH ASS MOVIDAS LIKE THIS ONE IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT GETS A MUTHA FUCKA HEATED....LET US KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING IVAN!!!!* :angry:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14008946
> *Q~vo 'le
> *


*I'LL HIT YOU UP MANYANA BRO.

I GOT 15 ROOMS AT LA QUINTA RESERVED FOR WHO EVER NEEDS THEM FOR CANDY AND CHROME. $ 58.00 A NIGHT. FRI,SAT,SUN WILL GIVE ALL INFO TOMORROW BUT YOU GOTTA BOOK BY FRIDAY! *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14008972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING READY TO CRASH BRO, GOTTA BE UP FOR WORK BRIGHT AND EARLY!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14009011
> *I'LL HIT YOU UP MANYANA BRO.
> 
> I GOT 15 ROOMS AT LA QUINTA RESERVED FOR WHO EVER NEEDS THEM FOR CANDY AND CHROME. $ 58.00 A NIGHT. FRI,SAT,SUN WILL GIVE ALL INFO TOMORROW BUT YOU GOTTA BOOK BY FRIDAY!
> *


*I thought everyone was staying at Doubltree  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 26 2009, 09:59 PM~14009045
> *I thought everyone was staying at Doubltree
> *


*
MISTY TOLD ME SHE DIDNT HAVE A HOTEL SAVED FOR THE CARSHOW! :dunno:  
I WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW.*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*I'M OUT TALK TO YOU TOMORROW, DONT FORGET TO GET YOUR 505 TATTOO BEFORE YOU GET DOWN HERE!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:01 PM~14009080
> *
> MISTY TOLD ME SHE DIDNT HAVE A HOTEL SAVED FOR THE CARSHOW!  :dunno:
> I WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW.
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14009126
> *I'M OUT TALK TO YOU TOMORROW, DONT FORGET TO GET YOUR 505 TATTOO BEFORE YOU GET DOWN HERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14009176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHUC LEARNED HOW TO BROWSE PHOTOBUCCET-- so get ready for all kinds of random pics :biggrin: 

POST SOME FAKER PICS PREZDENT :cheesy:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 10:08 PM~14009199
> *CHUC LEARNED HOW TO BROWSE PHOTOBUCCET-- so get ready for all kinds of random pics :biggrin:
> 
> POST SOME FAKER PICS PREZDENT :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14009371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KOBE was even cryin bout this call-- fuccin pussy :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 10:20 PM~14009401
> *KOBE was even cryin bout this call-- fuccin pussy :uh:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 26 2009, 10:42 PM~14009662
> *
> *


WHats up with some wagon pics homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 08:53 PM~14006963
> *I'd put thier asses on blast....post that shit up so other riders wont get fucked over like you did
> Them fuckers should at least try to make it right.
> *


x2 Ivan is a good person and to get fucked around like this is not cool at all. Man I'd be so depressed I don't know what I'd do in his situation I guess move foward but it's hard with all that money spent and to see bullshit like that. I hope everything goes smoother for you in the future Ivan.. Good luck on the Yob Roy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14009401
> *KOBE was even cryin bout this call-- fuccin pussy :uh:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! and x10 on puttin' them fools on blast for whut they did or didn't do to Ivan's car!!! As much good shit that you here about that shop you wouldn't think that would happen!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2009, 07:28 AM~14011520
> *Whutz Good CO!!! and x10 on puttin' them fools on blast for whut they did or didn't do to Ivan's car!!! As much good shit that you here about that shop you wouldn't think that would happen!!!
> *


Yeah I aint gonna scream out names I'll leave that to Ivan but it rymes with exactly what they are a.......shitfull :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING COLORADO*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 27 2009, 07:50 AM~14011642
> *Yeah I aint gonna scream out names I'll leave that to Ivan but it rymes with exactly what they are a.......shitfull :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 07:32 PM~14005874
> *You can see what wasnt done to the car and some damage to the paint and chrome . Now there was no reason since all parts were shipped and laying there even new coils ,no rear cylinders installed either and they had them and look at what was installed.
> *


Maybe you should get a lawyer, they should have business insurance anyway, just a thought, maybe you can get some of you money back.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Ruben :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14005768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF SHOPS ARE BULL SHIT, THEY DONT RUN THERE SHOPS THE RIGHT WAY AND THIS IS THE KIND OF STUFF THAT HAPPENS CARS SIT FOREVER, DONT COME OUT FINISHED, HAVE TO GO SNATCH YOUR SHIT BACK, WE ALL LOWRIDING BUT THE OWNERS ON THE SHOP NEED TO DO WHAT THEY SAY THERE GOING TO DO. I WENT THREW SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON A ENGINE SWAP BEFORE. BUT BY LISTENING TO YOU, SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THE HEART OF A RIDER AND THIS WONT STOP YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@May 27 2009, 07:59 AM~14011713
> *Maybe you should get a lawyer, they should have business insurance anyway, just a thought, maybe you can get some of you money back.
> *


I'd look into that myself


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WOULD JUST HAVE TO TAKE THEM TO COURT, AND TELL THEM THE WORK THAT WAS GOING TO BE DONE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@May 27 2009, 06:59 AM~14011713
> *Maybe you should get a lawyer, they should have business insurance anyway, just a thought, maybe you can get some of you money back.
> *


*X100000000 FUCK EM!!!!!* :guns:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 27 2009, 06:50 AM~14011642
> *Yeah I aint gonna scream out names I'll leave that to Ivan but it rymes with exactly what they are a.......shitfull :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 10:24 AM~14013109
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 10:24 AM~14013109
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: yous a fuccin fool Swiph. That has me rollin!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 27 2009, 09:27 AM~14013148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jus keepin it real ******.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 11:59 AM~14014120
> *Jus keepin it real ******.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 11:59 AM~14014120
> *Jus keepin it real ******.
> *


can't argue with reel tok :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 10:24 AM~14013109
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14018288
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

whats up everybody the website is up http://www.odbentertainment.com/  you can print out car applications for the pueblo lowrider super show also vendor apps or go to www.lowridermagazine.com click on the link located in the lowrider tour tab for mor info please call (719) 406-7838. send in your apps :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.odbentertainment.com/


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14020351
> *HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14020351
> *HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 27 2009, 09:04 PM~14020589
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14020589
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What I wrote in the Faker thread



> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+May 27 2009, 10:20 PM~14020823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14020911
> *What I wrote in the Faker thread
> *


AGREE AT LEAST THEY ARE GOOD GAMES NOT BLOWOUTS, GOOD SERIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I aint got nothin nice to say-- so I waont say nothin at all. Ill leave that upto SIX,

SO anyways- Ill post up somethin better then FAKER SHIT :biggrin: 

Jus somethjin I ran acROss- Ya gotta love SCARFACE- hes a fuccin legend- some of the nbest music ever to bless your ears :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres another banger- and I DONT GIVE A FUC IF THIS IS OFF SUBJECT- so are the fuccin FAKERS!. 

THIS IS ONE OF MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
REAL TALK RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14021105
> *AGREE AT LEAST THEY ARE GOOD GAMES NOT BLOWOUTS, GOOD SERIES! :thumbsup:
> *



And the series ain't over til the Fakers win one more..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 27 2009, 11:32 PM~14021692
> *And the series ain't over til the LAKERS win one more..
> *


FIXED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14021986
> *FIXED BY A FAKER FAN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! still goin' 7 just hope the Nuggets are ready for a game 7 on the road!!! Scarface definitely a legend... I still remember Geto Boys "my mind is playin' tricks on me" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2009, 09:38 AM~14024245
> *Whut Up CO!!! still goin' 7 just hope the Nuggets are ready for a game 7 on the road!!! Scarface definitely a legend... I still remember Geto Boys "my mind is playin' tricks on me"  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Fes what you up to today homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 28 2009, 10:01 AM~14024526
> *What up Big Fes what you up to today homie?
> *


Im jus' chillin' wit' my lil' one and workin' on my car later on... tryin' to get her done for Denver!!!  Whut are you doin'?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 28 2009, 06:56 AM~14023208
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2009, 10:20 AM~14024712
> *Im jus' chillin' wit' my lil' one and workin' on my car later on... tryin' to get her done for Denver!!!   Whut are you doin'?
> *


Hooking up the stereo and cruizin :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 28 2009, 11:27 AM~14026077
> *Hooking up the stereo and cruizin :biggrin:
> *


FOR SALE GOOD TIMES PRICE FOR THE FAMILY YOU CANT BEAT IT PM ME FOR DETAILS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 28 2009, 12:27 PM~14026077
> *Hooking up the stereo and cruizin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 28 2009, 01:59 PM~14027119
> *FOR SALE GOOD TIMES PRICE FOR THE FAMILY YOU CANT BEAT IT PM ME FOR DETAILS
> 
> 
> ...


Alwayz loved this car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2009, 01:03 PM~14027169
> *Alwayz loved this car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE LETTING IT GO FOR CHEAP PASS THE WORD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 28 2009, 02:09 PM~14027235
> *HOMIE LETTING IT GO FOR CHEAP PASS THE WORD
> *


  I will... but how cheap???


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2009, 03:50 PM~14028238
> *  I will... but how cheap???
> *


x2


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

here you go ivan not saying im as good as pitbull but at least i did the work for you i hope your happy with the end result and thinks for giving a small timer a shot at your buissnes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2009, 02:50 PM~14028238
> *  I will... but how cheap???
> *


*X76*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*DEADLINE FOR THE PRE-ENTRYS IS EXTENDED TILL WEDNESDAY JUNE 3, 2009......*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 28 2009, 05:51 AM~14023032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1190341968.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 07:54 AM~14035234
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1190341968.html
> *


That should be somebodies next hopper pROject :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Lay It Low Fam!!! Haven't been on all week. Wuz good wit everyone??

It was cool seeing everybody this past weekend, hopefully we'll be doin it again 

soon  


:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 29 2009, 10:46 AM~14036316
> *What up Lay It Low Fam!!! Haven't been on all week. Wuz good wit everyone??
> 
> It was cool seeing everybody this past weekend, hopefully we'll be doin it again
> ...


What's tha Biz Izz?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 26 2009, 10:57 PM~14009011
> *I'LL HIT YOU UP MANYANA BRO.
> 
> I GOT 15 ROOMS AT LA QUINTA RESERVED FOR WHO EVER NEEDS THEM FOR CANDY AND CHROME. $ 58.00 A NIGHT. FRI,SAT,SUN WILL GIVE ALL INFO TOMORROW BUT YOU GOTTA BOOK BY FRIDAY!
> *



does anybody know if this is the LA QUINTA on 6101 Iliff Road N.W?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Never mind i got my room booked :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY+May 29 2009, 10:48 AM~14036333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz crackin pana :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 29 2009, 03:26 PM~14038911
> *What up Homie :biggrin:
> Wuz crackin pana :wave:
> *


Chillin' a lil' bit!!! you know... whutz up wit' you???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2009, 03:46 PM~14039133
> *Chillin' a lil' bit!!! you know... whutz up wit' you???
> *


What up brother!! Wuz good for the weekend??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2 more hours........................... :biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 29 2009, 05:04 PM~14039919
> *2 more hours........................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 29 2009, 04:10 PM~14039965
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

What do you have to trade? Serious only call 720-276-1905 I hardly check my email. Pm me with any pictures and a number and I'll call when I check my email.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14031741
> *here you go ivan not saying im as good as pitbull but at least i did the work for you i hope your happy with the end result and thinks for giving a small timer a shot at your buissnes
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Jermaine i am happy with the frame for the 64 thank you. You came through like you said you would and to let all people know Jermaine is the BLACK MAGIC distributor for our area so if you need anything give LIL MO HYDRAULICS a call in Wichita Kansas. He isnt that far away either. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@May 29 2009, 06:37 PM~14040926
> *I have a 64 Impala and i have bben getting mixed feeds. What does everyone think should I drop it on bags or hit it on the Hydros?
> *


hydros is what I would say but to each there own do what you like better homie because I like juice because of the power but some like air because of the ride


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 29 2009, 07:11 PM~14041152
> *Ttt
> *


what?

TTT  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 29 2009, 08:11 PM~14041152
> *Ttt
> *


*PAY UP.........* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 29 2009, 09:31 PM~14042007
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Checking in from the homies I-phone at the Bachelor party......................................................................................................................................I Love LA


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 29 2009, 09:31 PM~14042007
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Now go start reviewing the Orlando Magic
Cuz I know you aint going for the Lakers :biggrin: 
GOT YO AS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
IN YOUR HOUSE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOLOLOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn these phones are bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 08:39 PM~14042112
> *Damn these phones are bad ass :cheesy:
> *


NEW Technology is the shit !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Going to buy my Western Conference Championship hat tomorrrow :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*NEXT...................* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHERE IS ALL THE NUGGETS FANS!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Love all Colorado but I gotta get back to this Bachelor Party ...............................................Big Ups to the Lakers ....................wish I could post pics..................................Lakers 09.....................recognize :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14042235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I'm fucked up
LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not only did the Dodgers sweep the Rookies
The LAKERS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DOMINATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14042251
> *Damn I'm fucked up
> LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *












*SHIT I JUST POPPED OPEN ONE OF MY BOTELLAS HOMIE....WESTERN CONFRENCE CHAMPS........SAN BER DO IS GONNA BE CRACKEN.......* :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14042252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucker..........................nice ass ride..........................wish I could post pics......................we came a long way doggie.......................puro motivation


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14042298
> *Fucker..........................nice ass ride..........................wish I could post pics......................we came a long way doggie.......................puro motivation
> *


*FUCK YEA WE DID........* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS*





Now go cry because your ass is still hanging from a hangover :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14042324
> *FUCK YEA WE DID........ :biggrin:
> *


Not done yet...........................those GOODTIMERS........................be making shit happen


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 08:59 PM~14042342
> *LAKERS
> 
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fuck turdman,Carsmello,KFart,and the rest of the lames*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:00 PM~14042356
> *Not done yet...........................those GOODTIMERS........................be making shit happen
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And for all you guys Pm'ing me ....................LOL I can't even check it on this phone................................Lakers Baby........................now all you so called Nugget fans go get with tha Magic...........hopefully the Nugggets.....I know you fuckers got alot of hate to get out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \
LA~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14042456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14042456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 29 2009, 09:12 PM~14042485
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN BIG TIGGS...HOW BOUT THEM LAKERS PERRO!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14042478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14042510
> *
> *


*POP THAT PATRON HOMIE, CAUSE I SHO THE FUCK EM TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14042467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They didn't sweep em.............................................but this last game Nugggets got Mopped the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:17 PM~14042530
> *POP THAT PATRON HOMIE, CAUSE I SHO THE FUCK EM TONIGHT!!!!
> *


almost home now....................bout to dip into the lady's stash....damn I need a new phone....lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14042599
> *almost home now....................bout to dip into the lady's stash....damn I need a new phone....lol :biggrin:
> *


*I TOLD YOU ALREADY ABOUT THAT CRICKET PHONE YOU HAVE FOO!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ... Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining.. It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all. I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE-- that was pathetic..


CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS- you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:24 PM~14042609
> *THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ...  Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining..  It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all.  I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE--  that was pathetic..
> CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS-  you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *


*GRACIAS SWIPH DOG.......*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 08:52 PM~14042252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- its about time CHuc-- Ive been waitin on some pics of this :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14042608
> *I TOLD YOU ALREADY ABOUT THAT CRICKET PHONE YOU HAVE FOO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yo se Yo se fooolio.....................hmmmmmmm patron .....Julio..........Cazadores...............I'll be back just getting in..........Those mofocking Lakers Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14042609
> *THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ...  Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining..  It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all.  I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE--  that was pathetic..
> CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS-  you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *


You have to at least go for the West ........ooops just remembered you was from tha Cheeese Toast(East Coast)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:26 PM~14042627
> *GRACIAS SWIPH DOG.......
> *


No sweat- Im sure you would have said the same :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking technology nowadays...........................oooooooooweeeee


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:28 PM~14042657
> *You have to at least go for the West ........ooops just remembered you was from tha Cheeese Toast(East Coast)
> *



*****-- im fROm NC-- thats THE SOUTH. If you ever say Im fROm the east coast again Im gonna have to log in as Playinitsafe and go live in here on you :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14042664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn chuc-- dont you know how to rotate pics yet or what :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta say one thing right now..............................go Dodgers,and Lakers...................................................................
Since it may be 5 years til I get to say something about the Raiders................
We on top of thangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:32 PM~14042702
> ******-- im fROm NC-- thats THE SOUTH. If you ever say Im fROm the east coast again Im gonna have to log in as Playinitsafe and go live in here on you :biggrin:
> *


Thats funnny...................you gonna be here for Denver right?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck.........................wish me luck......................all outta beer gonna have some Te Kill Ya :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14042740
> *Thats funnny...................you gonna be here for Denver right?
> *


Depends on how nice the judge is gonna be to me-- hopefully he will give me a little bit of time to get things str8 out here..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:35 PM~14042746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Sexy................................well besides the Blood Guts


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14042702
> ******-- im fROm NC-- thats THE SOUTH. If you ever say Im fROm the east coast again Im gonna have to log in as Playinitsafe and go live in here on you :biggrin:
> *


*I STAYED IN FAYETTEVILLE FO 4 YEARS HOMIE, HAD SOME GOODTIMES IN THE NORTH CAKALAK, STILL HAVE A GRIP OF HOMIES OUT THAT WAY.....*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14042746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- MOONROOF- and all power-- that bitch is sic wit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:37 PM~14042775
> *That's Sexy................................well besides the Blood Guts
> *


Thats your favorite part-- stop lyin *****!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:37 PM~14042764
> *Depends on how nice the judge is gonna be to me-- hopefully he will give me a little bit of time to get things str8 out here..
> *


That sucks dog.....you know RO & GT gonna be in the same place this year in Denver........= party party party :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:39 PM~14042793
> *DAMN- MOONROOF- and all power-- that bitch is sic wit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE.....COMMING OUT FO VEGAS...*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:38 PM~14042780
> *I STAYED IN FAYETTEVILLE FO 4 YEARS HOMIE, HAD SOME GOODTIMES IN THE NORTH CAKALAK, STILL HAVE A GRIP OF HOMIES OUT THAT WAY.....
> *



Thats tight homie-- NC is my spot-- aint nothin like home. I can wait till im able to go bac and visit--- I usualy make it bac once or twice a year-- but this past year things were a little out of my hands so it didnt go down like that.. 
Once I get things bac to normal- Ill definetly be bac in NC havin some fun...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK just got in right now on my computer..........Not gonna post a bunch of Lakers pics like I wanted at first but can we get some damn props at least?????
Got love for all of CO Y NM But LA til I Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Lakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:39 PM~14042811
> *That sucks dog.....you know RO &  GT gonna be in the same place this year in Denver........= party party party :biggrin:
> *


I know homie- and trust me- I wanna be there bad.. We definetly will be goin nuts up in that bitch-- especialy if you shoot the wild turkey with me :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14042861
> *Thats tight homie-- NC is my spot-- aint nothin like home. I can wait till im able to go bac and visit--- I usualy make it bac once or twice a year-- but this past year things were a little out of my hands so it didnt go down like that..
> Once I get things bac to normal- Ill definetly be bac in NC havin some fun...
> *


*BEEN TO MYRTLE BEACH FO BIKE WEEK AND I WOULD TAKE THE FAM THERE EVERY 4TH OF JULY AND WE WOULD CAMP ON THE BEACH....DID SOME DEEP SEA FISHING OUT OF WILMIGTON TOO, HAD A FUCKEN BLAST OUT THERE HOMIE!! HIT THAT I95 SOUTH TO SOUTH OF THE BORDER FO FIREWORKS!!!1 LOTS OF GOOD MEMORIES OUT THERE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gonna have some Don Julio first ......gotta get tha GOOd shit Primero


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:40 PM~14042828
> *GRACIAS HOMIE.....COMMING OUT FO VEGAS...
> *


DAMN DAWG-- you need to PM the game plan to me on this one- Im dyin to know whats up with it... :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14042916
> *gonna have some Don Julio first ......gotta get tha GOOd shit Primero
> *


*FOO IM GONNA CALL YOUR ASS MANANA BECAUSE YOU GONNA BE HANGING LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA ESE....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14042913
> *BEEN TO MYRTLE BEACH FO BIKE WEAK AND I WOULD TAKE THE FAM THERE EVERY 4TH OF JULY AND WE WOULD CAMP ON THE BEACH....DID SOME DEEP SEA FISHING OUT OF WILMIGTON TOO, HAD A FUCKEN BLAST OUT THERE HOMIE!! HIT THAT I95 SOUTH TO SOUTH OF THE BORDER FO FIREWORKS!!!1 LOTS OF GOOD MEMORIES OUT THERE....... :biggrin:
> *


All I got to say about that is























Ther is only 1 Wilmington aka Heart of the Harbor aka Wilmas .................and that is in LOS My Brother :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14042943
> *FOO IM GONNA CALL YOUR ASS MANANA BECAUSE YOU GONNA BE HANGING LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA ESE.... :biggrin:
> *


I gotta see Mr Kiko tomorrow ............foolio is shipping out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14042913
> *BEEN TO MYRTLE BEACH FO BIKE WEEK AND I WOULD TAKE THE FAM THERE EVERY 4TH OF JULY AND WE WOULD CAMP ON THE BEACH....DID SOME DEEP SEA FISHING OUT OF WILMIGTON TOO, HAD A FUCKEN BLAST OUT THERE HOMIE!! HIT THAT I95 SOUTH TO SOUTH OF THE BORDER FO FIREWORKS!!!1 LOTS OF GOOD MEMORIES OUT THERE....... :biggrin:
> *


YUP MYRTLE BEACH IS ALWAYS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For fishing I like to ROll a little bit more south to CHARLESTON-- thats where the best fishing is..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14042923
> *DAMN DAWG-- you need to PM the game plan to me on this one-  Im dyin to know whats up with it... :cheesy:
> *


*YEA THIS BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE...POWER EVERYTHING EVEN THE WING WINDOWS AND BENCH SEATS, DIGITAL DASH, CRUISE CONTROLL, COLD AC, ALL HARD LINE, SET WAS DONE BY "TED WELLS" THE PESCO KING HIMSELF. IT HAS A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME AND WAS A FULLY FRAME OFF CAR WITH ALL MATCHING #'S, SO IT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY BUT IM GONNA MAKE IT MINE NOW.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14042975
> *I gotta see Mr Kiko tomorrow ............foolio is shipping out
> *


*I REMEMBER THAT SHIT, ESPECIALLY THE DAY BEFORE YOU SHIP..FUCKEN SUCKS HOMIE!!! I WISH HIM THE BEST AND MAY GOD BLESS HIM*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14042997
> *YUP MYRTLE BEACH IS ALWAYS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> For fishing I like to ROll a little bit more south to CHARLESTON-- thats where the best fishing is..
> *


*YEA CHARLSTON IS COO TOO DOG, PEOPLE THERE REALLY RESPECTFUL AND EVERYONE WAVES HI TO YOU WHEN YOUR DRIVING....PLUS THAT SOUTHERN FOOD IS THE FUCKEN BOMB DOG....I MEAN THE FUCKEN BOMB!!!! CANT FORGET THE WAFFLE HOUSE AFTER HITTEN THE CLUB......* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:51 PM~14043005
> *YEA THIS BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE...POWER EVERYTHING EVEN THE WING WINDOWS AND BENCH SEATS, DIGITAL DASH, CRUISE CONTROLL, COLD AC, ALL HARD LINE, SET WAS DONE BY "TED WELLS" THE PESCO KING HIMSELF. IT HAS A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME AND WAS A FULLY FRAME OFF CAR WITH ALL MATCHING #'S, SO IT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY BUT IM GONNA MAKE IT MINE NOW.......   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

That wagon is sic as fuc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hang on a minute and Ill show ya the Trey Ive been workin on for the past 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LAKERS BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Celebrating......because if you are from LOS in the Rockies
This is our Finals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:37 PM~14042764
> *Depends on how nice the judge is gonna be to me-- hopefully he will give me a little bit of time to get things str8 out here..
> *


wish you the best Swiph


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THIS IS "TED WELLS" WORK...HE IS ONE COO ASS HOMIE DOG AND A TRIPPLE OG OF THE LOWRIDEING GAME, ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO HYDROS..YOU CAN CHEK HIM OUT AT www.tedwellscustomhydraulics.com....HE IS ONE OF THE BEST IF NNOT THE BEST WHEN IT COMES TO PESCO SET UPS IN CALIFAS....* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14043057
> *YEA CHARLSTON IS COO TOO DOG, PEOPLE THERE REALLY RESPECTFUL AND EVERYONE WAVES HI TO YOU WHEN YOUR DRIVING....PLUS THAT SOUTHERN FOOD IS THE FUCKEN BOMB DOG....I MEAN THE FUCKEN BOMB!!!! CANT FORGET THE WAFFLE HOUSE AFTER HITTEN THE CLUB...... :biggrin:
> *


YUP- southern food is off the fuccin hook- I could take you to some little diners that would have you wantin to stay forever :biggrin: 
I never ate mexican food till I came to CO-- never even heard of it- but I love it now. SOUTHERN FOOD- MEXICAN FOOD- and Seafood-- I could live life off these :cheesy: 

Heres the trey- SNEAK PEEKS

this is what it looked like las year after a 3day build :biggrin: 








It went fROm a BIke that looked like it came out the Junkyard- to an ALL OG SCHWINN TRIKE.. 
Here it is for the rebuild in '09









My daughter is all happy bout it. ALOT OF METAL WORK in it. My boy will be takin care of the bondo work tomoROw- and the Kandy and FLAKE will be gettin shot on Tuesday..

Thats the TREY WHEELER for ya CHUC :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14043097
> *LAKERS BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*I FEEL FOR YOU ALREADY.......* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14043163
> *wish you the best Swiph
> *


THANKS HOMIE-- much apreciated


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:09 PM~14043225
> *YUP- southern food is off the fuccin hook- I could take you to some little diners that would have you wantin to stay forever :biggrin:
> I never ate mexican food till I came to CO-- never even heard of it- but I love it now. SOUTHERN FOOD- MEXICAN FOOD- and Seafood-- I could live life off these :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*THATS A SICK ASS TRE, WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT DASH YOU WERE WORKING ON, IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT HOMIE!!! YOU DO SOME SICK METAL WORK DOG!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ALL I gotta say is...................L................................A...............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14043229
> *I FEEL FOR YOU ALREADY....... :biggrin:
> *


We just starting doggie that bottle was half full.....................we celebrating


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14043260
> *ALL I gotta say is...................L................................A...............
> *












*CLICK YOUR HEALS.....THERES NO PLACE LIKE HOME, THERES NO PLACE LIKE HOME!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*OK COLORADO IM OUT.......GOTTA WORK TOMORROW!!!!*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14043250
> *THATS A SICK ASS TRE, WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT DASH YOU WERE WORKING ON, IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT HOMIE!!! YOU DO SOME SICK METAL WORK DOG!!!
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG- much apreciated  

YA-- This trey is gonna be way nasty when its all bac together- still got some more metal work to do-- but I should have that finished up tomoROw.

Heres the Dash for ya-- dont pay attention to the underneith- ITS GOT A LOT OF CLEAN UP WORK TO BE DONE with all that spaghetti..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So you guys going West Coast ......or ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hating???????????????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14043166
> *
> 
> THIS IS "TED WELLS" WORK...HE IS ONE COO ASS HOMIE DOG AND A TRIPPLE OG OF THE LOWRIDEING GAME, ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO HYDROS..YOU CAN CHEK HIM OUT AT www.tedwellscustomhydraulics.com....HE IS ONE OF THE BEST IF NNOT THE BEST WHEN IT COMES TO PESCO SET UPS IN CALIFAS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats listed in MY FAVORITES Chuc- I chec it out every couple weeks jus to see any new pics that get added. 
HES IS THIS PESCO KING- NOT JUS IN CALI homie  
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14001122
> *Nothing needs to be said the end of the road is coming soon,enjoy getting this far and leave the Finals to the true Champions
> *


X63636363636363636363636363636363000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000..,...........Told you fuckers................Game Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 11:43 PM~14043500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats listed in MY FAVORITES Chuc- I chec it out every couple weeks jus to see any new pics that get added.
> ...


He is..............A Fucking Legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14043515
> *He is..............A Fucking Legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x36volts :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14043522
> *x36volts :biggrin:
> *


How bout dem Lakers Doggie? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14041974
> *PAY UP......... :biggrin:
> *



ill be there next weekend


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14043551
> *How bout dem Lakers Doggie? :biggrin:
> *


I think I alread said what I had to say :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14043225
> *YUP- southern food is off the fuccin hook- I could take you to some little diners that would have you wantin to stay forever :biggrin:
> I never ate mexican food till I came to CO-- never even heard of it- but I love it now. SOUTHERN FOOD- MEXICAN FOOD- and Seafood-- I could live life off these :cheesy:
> 
> *


My homie from Cali said that all the good mexican food is up there. As far as round here he's right there is no good spots around where I live but I ate some good Mexican food up in Denver


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 11:15 PM~14043779
> *My homie from Cali said that all the good mexican food is up there. As far as round here he's right there is no good spots around where I live but I ate some good Mexican food up in Denver
> *



I can take you to 25 BOMB mexican spots up this way. Im talkin GET YA GRUB ON no question about it.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I love Denver Tambien.......Goin to drink with the wives and thir pedo..........alll Love...............................


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

whats crackin roy, hows the trey ? GOODTIMES T.T.M.F.T.!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@May 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14042498
> *WHATS CRACKEN BIG TIGGS...HOW BOUT THEM LAKERS PERRO!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


*HELL HEAY HOMIE!!! THEIR GOONA TAKE THAT SHIT!!!!!*  HOW THINGS WITH YOU CHUCKIE?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 09:24 PM~14042609
> *THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ...  Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining..  It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all.  I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE--  that was pathetic..
> CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS-  you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS SWIPH IT'S ALL ABOUT TV RATINGS  THE NBA AND THE BRAODCASTING IS ALL IN IT :biggrin: OH YEA GO LAKERS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@May 30 2009, 05:29 AM~14044672
> *HELL HEAY HOMIE!!!  THEIR GOONA TAKE THAT SHIT!!!!!  HOW THINGS WITH YOU CHUCKIE?
> *


*DOING GOOD HOMIE, JUST GETTING READY FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS WITH THE SAN BER DO SHOW AND DENVER SHOW COMMING UP......* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 30 2009, 12:08 AM~14043718
> *ill be there next weekend
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14042609
> *THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ...  Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining..  It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all.  I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE--  that was pathetic..
> CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS-  you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *


He said Yappin
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All I got to say is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 30 2009, 11:45 AM~14046037
> *All I got to say is
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 11:17 PM~14043301
> *THANKS BIG DAWG- much apreciated
> 
> YA-- This trey is gonna be way nasty when its all bac together- still got some more metal work to do-- but I should have that finished up tomoROw.
> ...



Damn homie can i get some pics of my a arms or the 51 or somethin


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 30 2009, 06:14 AM~14044778
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS SWIPH IT'S ALL ABOUT TV RATINGS  THE NBA AND THE BRAODCASTING IS ALL IN IT  :biggrin: OH YEA GO LAKERS
> *


YA-- Im wit ya-- I mean bad calls or not though- The Nuggets jus didnt have thier hearts in it-- they gave up and slacced fROm the begining. The Lakers wanted to win that game-- and nothin was gonna stop em..

IM STILL PISSED-- but o well :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 30 2009, 11:41 AM~14046347
> *Damn homie can i get some pics of my a arms or the 51 or somethin
> *


When I put the body down on the frame-- Ill get ya some pics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@May 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14045953
> *He said Yappin
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14042609
> *THE NUGGETS DIDNT DESERVE TO WIN ...  Im not sayin they gave it to the lakers-- the Lakers wanted it fROm the begining..  It was a shame to see the nuggets give up-- they didnt have their hearts in it at all.  I mena-- look at the SHOT PERCENTAGE--  that was pathetic..
> CONGRADULATION TO ALL YOU MUTHAFUCCIN FAKER FANS-  you yappin ass muthafuccas :biggrin:
> *



x2


And from when I wake up, to when I got to sleep, I will ALWAYS be screaming





FUCK THE FAKERS




GOOD LUCK....BUT I HOPE YOU GET UR ASSES HANDED TO YOU IN THE FINALS, JUST LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> x2
> And from when I wake up, to when I got to sleep, I will ALWAYS be screaming
> FUCK THE FAKERS
> GOOD LUCK....BUT I HOPE YOU GET UR ASSES HANDED TO YOU IN THE FINALS, JUST LIKE LAST YEAR


.img]http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/kozme82/lakers.gif[/img]
[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> .img]http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/kozme82/lakers.gif[/img]


.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
.








[/quote]
[/quote]

Gasol looks like he's on rock


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14047685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWIPHSTYLES MUTHAFUCCAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gasol looks like he's on rock
[/quote]
Nah just Nuggets


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 30 2009, 03:55 PM~14047846
> *MARY POPPINS MUTHAFUCCAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



*FIX T :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 30 2009, 01:32 PM~14047007
> *When I put the body down on the frame-- Ill get ya some pics
> *


*Get it cracken SLACKER. Time is of the essence  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 30 2009, 05:02 PM~14047885
> *FIX T  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 30 2009, 05:02 PM~14047885
> *FIX T  :cheesy:
> *



With his umbrella ella ella ella ella ella eh eh eh


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 30 2009, 05:05 PM~14047911
> *Get it cracken SLACKER. Time is of the essence
> *



Yeah and you have had my ride longer then i have :roflmao: shit i forgot what that mug even looks like anymore!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14047885
> *FIX T  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 30 2009, 04:05 PM~14047911
> *Get it cracken SLACKER. Time is of the essence
> *


I know when I gotta put things in Overdrive


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 30 2009, 05:33 PM~14048341
> *Yeah and you have had my ride longer then i have  :roflmao: shit i forgot what that mug even looks like anymore!
> *


Changin one plan -- changes all plans.. Dont trip--- it will be ready for ya soon enough..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! It was a good series other than the last game so im not gonna bitch about it!!! But im jus glad they made it out the 1st round... Luv the wagon Chuck itz looking sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14049920
> *Whut Up CO!!! It was a good series other than the last game so im not gonna bitch about it!!! But im jus glad they made it out the 1st round... Luv the wagon Chuck itz looking sick!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS FES DOG!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 31 2009, 08:40 AM~14051880
> *
> *


BUDDY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BUMP COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 31 2009, 11:43 AM~14052873
> *BUDDY!
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 31 2009, 11:43 AM~14052873
> *BUDDY!
> *


damn this place has been dead


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

Bryant’s a believer. He said the series with the Nuggets made the Lakers a better, more focused team. And if he wins a fourth ring, he’ll have Denver to thank.

“This Denver Nuggets team is a problem,” he declared.
SEEN THIS IN YAHOO SPORTS IT WAS A GOOD SERIES


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So did Kiko head out today or when ?


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 31 2009, 06:48 PM~14055335
> *Bryant’s a believer. He said the series with the Nuggets made the Lakers a better, more focused team. And if he wins a fourth ring, he’ll have Denver to thank.
> 
> “This Denver Nuggets team is a problem,” he declared.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 31 2009, 06:48 PM~14055335
> *Bryant’s a believer. He said the series with the Nuggets made the Lakers a better, more focused team. And if he wins a fourth ring, he’ll have Denver to thank.
> 
> “This Denver Nuggets team is a problem,” he declared.
> ...


 :biggrin: I jus' gained a lil' more respect for him!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 AM~14059995
> *:biggrin: I jus' gained a lil' respect for him!!!
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Now I gotta wait around for football season...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jun 1 2009, 08:20 AM~14059995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be here b4 you know it Homie!!! Then we can all start talkin shit about Raiders and Broncos


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 1 2009, 09:54 AM~14060683
> *Lol....you sure about that?? :biggrin:
> It'll be here b4 you know it Homie!!! Then we can all start talkin shit about Raiders and Broncos
> *



Yep..but the only bad thing about the start of football season means the end of summer. Happy and sad all in the same emotion.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 09:12 AM~14060325
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 1 2009, 09:54 AM~14060683
> *Lol....you sure about that?? :biggrin:
> It'll be here b4 you know it Homie!!! Then we can all start talkin shit about Raiders and Broncos
> *


We don't even have to waste our breath on the Raiders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14060825
> *We don't even have to waste our breath on the Raiders!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
I don't think either team has a chance in hell to make the playoffs this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 1 2009, 10:11 AM~14060839
> *:uh:
> I don't think either team has a chance in hell to make the playoffs this year
> *


Yeah the odds are against the Broncos... but the Raiders jus' plain ol' suck ass!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: enjoy the Lakers success while you can, cuz when football season comes around you won't have shit to cheer about!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14060870
> *Yeah the odds are against the Broncos... but the Raiders jus' plain ol' suck ass!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao: enjoy the Lakers success while you can, cuz when football season comes around you won't have shit to cheer about!!!
> *


That's ok if the Raiders just win 1 from the Donkeys this Season it would be good :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 1 2009, 09:42 AM~14060565
> *Now I gotta wait around for football season...
> *


Dont get your hopes up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 1 2009, 10:36 AM~14061083
> *That's ok if the Raiders just win 1 from the Donkeys this Season it would be good :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14060870
> *Yeah the odds are against the Broncos... but the Raiders jus' plain ol' suck ass!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao: enjoy the Lakers success while you can, cuz when football season comes around you won't have shit to cheer about!!!
> *



There is chance that the Broncos can put together a decent season. But there is ABSOLUTELY NO HOPE FOR THE TRAIDERS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 1 2009, 10:37 AM~14061102
> *Dont get your hopes up!!! :biggrin:
> *



Cayate...I hope that jersey you were wearing is ruined


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:42 AM~14061151
> *Cayate...I hope that jersey you were wearing is ruined
> *


Nope! Dry Cleaned!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 1 2009, 10:57 AM~14061270
> *Nope! Dry Cleaned!!! :biggrin:
> *



Let me borrow it...I need some new rags to wash the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Jun 1 2009, 09:56 AM~14060707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



We'll see what happens fellas!!!! :biggrin: 

Donkeys still suck balls!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 1 2009, 11:10 AM~14061363
> *Let me borrow it...I need some new rags to wash the 66  :biggrin:
> *


For what?! You should have plenty of worthless bronco and nuggets jerseys laying around!
:roflmao:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 PM~14062258
> *For what?! You should have plenty of worthless bronco and nuggets jerseys laying around!
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 PM~14062258
> *For what?! You should have plenty of worthless bronco and nuggets jerseys laying around!
> :roflmao:
> *



:angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 PM~14062258
> *For what?! You should have plenty of worthless bronco and nuggets jerseys laying around!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 31 2009, 06:58 PM~14055860
> *So did Kiko head out today or when ?
> *


HE LEFT ON SAT 30 JUST FOUND OUT I MIGHT BE GOING ALSO WELL SOONER THAN I EXPECTED :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Lookin for a 1980 El Camino Tailgate if anyone knows where to find one! (For the shop)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14063042
> *HE LEFT ON SAT 30 JUST FOUND OUT I MIGHT BE GOING ALSO WELL SOONER THAN I EXPECTED :angry:
> *


That sucks Fawker how soon?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I bet the bROncos have twice the wins of the traiders...any takers? Put your money where your mouth is ladies  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 1 2009, 05:40 PM~14065002
> *I bet the bROncos have twice the wins of the traiders...any takers? Put your money where your mouth is ladies
> *


Twice as many wins?
I got a Benjy on it


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

GO RAVENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"LETS GO FLACCO" SORRY, PUGZ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 1 2009, 05:00 PM~14065203
> *Twice as many wins?
> I got a Benjy on it
> *


*Ahh shit ROy has some faith in his team.....or he thinks the bROncos are really gonna be that bad hno: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Oh and its a bet ROy  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14063042
> *HE LEFT ON SAT 30 JUST FOUND OUT I MIGHT BE GOING ALSO WELL SOONER THAN I EXPECTED :angry:
> *


Damn that sucks Wrinkles. Hey if you want I'll run over your foot a couple of times with my truck since your my homie and all that way you can stay in the states :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14063042
> *HE LEFT ON SAT 30 JUST FOUND OUT I MIGHT BE GOING ALSO WELL SOONER THAN I EXPECTED :angry:
> *


*DAMN PERRITO I WISH YOU AND HIM THE BEST DOG!!! YOU VATOS KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS WRINKS.....SHOOT ME THE IP ADRESS AND YOU KNOW I GOT YOU GUYS.......STAY UP PIMPEN AND STAY TRUE TO THE ROOTS GOODTIMER....* :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14066923
> *Ahh shit ROy has some faith in his team.....or he thinks the bROncos are really gonna be that bad hno:
> *


Nah I know The raiders is still gonna be shitty until Al Davis Passes away. I don't think after some moves made in off season that the Donkies are gonna be a 500 team for a few years and I think the Raiders will win at least 4 this Season....Bet on


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 1 2009, 01:29 PM~14063118
> *That sucks Fawker how soon?
> *


UNSURE IT MIGHT BE NEXT WEEK SOME TIME :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 1 2009, 08:06 PM~14067243
> *Damn that sucks Wrinkles. Hey if you want I'll run over your foot a couple of times with my truck since your my homie and all that way you can stay in the states :biggrin:
> *


DON'T TEMP ME :biggrin: MIGHT TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 12:22 PM~14071333
> *UNSURE IT MIGHT BE NEXT WEEK SOME TIME :angry:
> *


Damn that fuckin sucks,let me know fucker.
How the Car wash/Bar B que go?
My ass been sick all week I think from that damn picnic getting soaked


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14071354
> *DON'T TEMP ME :biggrin: MIGHT TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER
> *


I CAN HELP, BY HOLDING YOUR BEER WHILE HE DOES IT. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 12:23 PM~14071354
> *DON'T TEMP ME :biggrin: MIGHT TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER
> *


I'll run that fucker over,shit I'll even take a crow bar to it 
Anything for a friend :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 2 2009, 01:24 PM~14071356
> *Damn that fuckin sucks,let me know fucker.
> How the Car wash/Bar B que go?
> My ass been sick all week I think from that damn picnic getting soaked
> *


TODAY DOSEN'T MAKE IT ANY BETTER, SHITTY ASS WEATHER, WTF. :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY :biggrin: :biggrin: WE'LL SEE JUST LET ME GET DRUNK FIRST


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 12:29 PM~14071414
> *YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE'LL SEE JUST LET ME GET DRUNK FIRST
> *


It only hurts after it's done bro I'll just shock the shit outta you and come outta the trunk with the Chrome Tire Cross


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:31 AM~14071434
> *It only hurts after it's done bro I'll just shock the shit outta you and come outta the trunk with the Chrome Tire Cross
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:24 AM~14071356
> *Damn that fuckin sucks,let me know fucker.
> How the Car wash/Bar B que go?
> My ass been sick all week I think from that damn picnic getting soaked
> *


DIDN'T GO FUCKIN STARTED TO RAIN I SAID FUCK IT I JUST KNOW JERRY GOT FUCKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 12:41 PM~14071529
> *DIDN'T GO FUCKIN STARTED TO RAIN I SAID FUCK IT I JUST KNOW JERRY GOT FUCKED UP :biggrin:
> *


So when you know for sure you're out dog?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:48 AM~14071598
> *So when you know for sure you're out dog?
> *


HOPEFULLY I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14071742
> *HOPEFULLY I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK
> *


That sucks homie...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14071742
> *HOPEFULLY I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK
> *


if you do leave homie dont forget to post up the address so we can write you GOODTIMER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 2 2009, 03:24 PM~14073696
> *if you do leave homie dont forget to post up the address so we can write you GOODTIMER
> *


WILL DO HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14073979
> *WILL DO HOMIE
> *


Hey you gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

IS THERE ANY GOODTIMERS GOING TO THE CANDY AND CHROME SHOW IN BURQUE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:24 AM~14071356
> *Damn that fuckin sucks,let me know fucker.
> How the Car wash/Bar B que go?
> My ass been sick all week I think from that damn picnic getting soaked
> *


"that damn picnic"? i thought you had a decent time Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14073979
> *WILL DO HOMIE
> *


I told you homie just for you I'd keep the oil pumpin in the linc while your away :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 1 2009, 01:29 PM~14063118
> *That sucks Fawker how soon?
> *


WELL FOUND OUT I'LL BE LEAVING ON MONDAY 8


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 3 2009, 05:33 AM~14080278
> *WELL FOUND OUT I'LL BE LEAVING ON MONDAY 8
> *


stay safe up there homie we'll be riding for you back in the states


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 3 2009, 04:36 AM~14080286
> *stay safe up there homie we'll be riding for you back in the states
> *


*X 76*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 3 2009, 05:33 AM~14080278
> *WELL FOUND OUT I'LL BE LEAVING ON MONDAY 8
> *


That sucks Homie!!!! Stay safe out there bro..


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*Good Morning Colorado!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 3 2009, 12:26 AM~14079566
> *"that damn picnic"? i thought you had a decent time Roy?
> *


Had a great time bro just after it we got hailed on and had to stand in the rain


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jun 3 2009, 08:07 AM~14081349
> *Had a great time bro just after it we got hailed on and had to stand in the rain
> *


I hear you. right as we left it really started to come down on us and i was trying to make it home without the use of windshield wipers due to not having any. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 3 2009, 10:29 AM~14082001
> *I hear you. right as we left it really started to come down on us and i was trying to make it home without the use of windshield wipers due to not having any. :angry:
> *


Yeah don't take it wrong dog we appreciate the hospitality......I just been sick ever since


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 3 2009, 05:36 AM~14080286
> *stay safe up there homie we'll be riding for you back in the states
> *


x2 homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here you go Larry... When you go to the San Bernardino show you might want to take a detour and head to Santa Barbara!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480098
j/p!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.

This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
1st verse is me, hook is me. 2nd verse is Scrillion Capone 3rd verse is Kase One from Hetabanga Productions 4th verse is T-Loc

Voice of my City (All City Remix)
http://www.zshare.net/audio/600385185b6cbb53/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHAT UP 719'ERS 2 MORE DAYS TILL WE GO LIVE IN THE 505!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2009, 01:20 PM~14083461
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for given it a listen Fes :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14084808
> *Thanks for given it a listen Fes :biggrin:
> *


Not a problem bro!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

What up Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 3 2009, 02:47 PM~14084341
> *WHAT UP 719'ERS 2 MORE DAYS TILL WE GO LIVE IN THE 505!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 3 2009, 03:56 PM~14085110
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for listenin Cip!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...


*That tracc is sick with it...big ups Wedo! *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...


YOU VATOS GOT DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14088027
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup ruben


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT TOLD ME TO BE SAFE ON MY DEPLOYMENT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2009, 12:05 AM~14090475
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whut Up Izz!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083112
> *What up Colorado Ryderz. Checc out my new jam and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the title tracc to my upcoming album "Voice of my City" Co Produced by myself and my boy from Denver
> ...



BANGIN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2009, 11:07 AM~14082346
> *Here you go Larry... When you go to the San Bernardino show you might want to take a detour and head to Santa Barbara!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480098
> j/p!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone for listening to the new tracc! Feel free to Burn it and bump it in your ride. That shit hits hard.And feel free to share it with your homies or whatever.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 4 2009, 11:37 AM~14093630
> *Thanks everyone for listening to the new tracc! Feel free to Burn it and bump it in your ride. That shit hits hard.And feel free to share it with your homies or whatever.
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT UP TO ALL MY "FULLTIMERS" STAY UP AND WILL SEE YOU NEXT MONTH FO SHO!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 4 2009, 10:37 AM~14093630
> *Thanks everyone for listening to the new tracc! Feel free to Burn it and bump it in your ride. That shit hits hard.And feel free to share it with your homies or whatever.
> *


Ya- that muthafucca is a banger homie--- wish I could bump it in my ride-- but Ill bump it out the home system and make sure my whole bloc hears it :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey g-body owners i have some 1 1/2 extended reinforced and molded upper a arms with new bushings for sale never used on a car y







et for sale 300


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove


What up pRezO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just left mcaliens here in rancho cucamunga and it was a blast :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

TO EVERYONE GOING TO BURQUE HAVE A SAFE TRIP! CATCH YA ON THE FLIP SIDE!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 4 2009, 11:44 PM~14101078
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove
> What up pRezO
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 5 2009, 08:25 AM~14102955
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Did you get your 505 tat yet?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 4 2009, 06:53 PM~14097546
> *Ya- that muthafucca is a banger homie--- wish I could bump it in my ride-- but Ill bump it out the home system and make sure my whole bloc hears it :biggrin:
> *



Right on Swiph. I appreciate it!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 5 2009, 10:32 AM~14103571
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Fes Dogg!!!!!


Wuz good Colorado :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 5 2009, 07:51 AM~14102337
> *TO EVERYONE GOING TO BURQUE HAVE A SAFE TRIP! CATCH YA ON THE FLIP SIDE!!
> *


What about us in Cali :biggrin I'm just chillin waiting for my boy to get ready So we can bounce


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAM...
WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERZ... 

HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH EVERYONE.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 5 2009, 09:26 AM~14103514
> *Right on Swiph. I appreciate it!
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> *ITS SHOWTIME "FULLTIMERS"....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SEE YOU NEXT MONTH GOODTIMERS........  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > *ITS SHOWTIME "FULLTIMERS"....*
> 
> 
> Is that cream colored car Pats fROm gROupe???


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.alltopshoes.com/


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 03:46 PM~14106075
> *
> *



you not going to the show homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 5 2009, 07:03 PM~14107817
> *you not going to the show homie?
> *



NAw-- couldnt make it happen.. My daughters Bday party is tomoROw shit is tight for me right now-- but hey-Life goes on- and it will when I get out for sure


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 09:42 PM~14108560
> *NAw-- couldnt make it happen.. My daughters Bday party is tomoROw shit is tight for me right now-- but hey-Life goes on- and it will when I get out for sure
> *


No doubt! I dident know everybody was leaving tonight so i booked my room and reserved the car for saturday , sunday and monday so im leaving tomorrow at 9am.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 3 2009, 09:31 AM~14082012
> *Yeah don't take it wrong dog we appreciate the hospitality......I just been sick ever since
> *


I never took it wrong Roy, I was just messin' around


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 5 2009, 08:46 PM~14108589
> *No doubt! I dident know everybody was leaving tonight so i booked my room and reserved the car for saturday , sunday and monday so im leaving tomorrow at 9am.
> *


How did you not know *****- they been talkin bout it forever-- you must not have been takin your pills lately then huh :biggrin: 
Have fun homie-- be safe-- and take some pics for me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 05:07 PM~14108767
> *How did you not know *****- they been talkin bout it forever-- you must not have been takin your pills lately then huh :biggrin:
> Have fun homie-- be safe-- and take some pics for me
> *


sup swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin: 

This is all metal- and fully molded as well...









Heres the fROnt fender I made for it-- I couldnt jus have a normal one on this trike- and I actualy jus decided to make it when my boy was doin the body work-- I barely got in done in time to be primed at the same time :cheesy: 









Wait till yall see the candy layed down on this- gonna be sic wit it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14108775
> *sup swiph
> *


what up pimpin


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 10:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...



DAYUMM! That metal work is Live! That shit is hard! anyway you gotta remember i wasent at the meeting when yall talked about the show cause that was the one i wasent allowed to go to when i got voted in so the first i remember hearing about it was at the last meeting at the Citywide bbq. And if it was mentioned before all of that well fucc thats too far bacc for me to remember. lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 10:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 05:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...


trike looking good cant wait to see pics when u get done with it post up pics when finished


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 5 2009, 09:25 PM~14108918
> *DAYUMM! That metal work is Live! That shit is hard! anyway you gotta remember i wasent at the meeting when yall talked about the show cause that was the one i wasent allowed to go to when i got voted in so the first i remember hearing about it was at the last meeting at the Citywide bbq. And if it was mentioned before all of that well fucc thats too far bacc for me to remember. lol
> *


That fender was as I put it- done in OVERDRIVE  
as far as it bein talked about-- *****- you jus be to blazed and dont listen sometimes :biggrin: 

Its all good- jus get your ass there tomoROw-- and have a Good Time. Take some of your disc- pass em out-- hit up the hoes- make some friends--
GO LIVE IN THE 505 ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Jun 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14108939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks yall--- you know Ill have some pics up for sure..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 10:28 PM~14108950
> *That fender was as I put it- done in OVERDRIVE
> as far as it bein talked about-- *****- you jus be to blazed and dont listen sometimes :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Well then OVERDRIVE aint a bad thing then huh. lol . yeah im going live tomorROw night! And im taking discs, My camera and my own hoes. If you know what i mean. But yeah i do need to start listining better cause my pRimO said we talked about it before too!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14108976
> *Well then OVERDRIVE aint a bad thing then huh. lol . yeah im going live tomorROw night! And im taking discs, My camera and my own hoes. If you know what i mean. But yeah i do need to start listining better cause my pRimO said we talked about it before too!
> *



YUP- gotta listen :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 11:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...


DID YOU PAY FOR A RESPIRATOR FOR THE POOR MAN. :biggrin: 

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Goodmorning Colorado :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 09:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...


it look nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 6 2009, 08:06 AM~14110968
> *DID YOU PAY FOR A RESPIRATOR FOR THE POOR MAN. :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!
> *


Hell naw- I could only afford one- and that one was for me-- I made him reuse the filters he used when sprayin your car :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

colorado :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 6 2009, 08:19 PM~14114566
> *
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14114703
> *Get in the shower lazy ass ******
> *


YOU TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14114847
> *YOU TOO.... :biggrin:
> *


*Call me...*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 5 2009, 10:19 PM~14108876
> *Jus thought Id post up some pROgress pics of my daughters trike Ive been rebuildin for her after hours at the shop.
> Me and my boy Beto stayed at the shop til a little past midnight tryin to get it ready for her Bday tomoROw- but it jus didnt happen. We got the FLAKE BASE done-- but didnt wanna rush it-- so shes gonna get it a little late-- but thats the way it goes...
> Heres how it looks as of now :biggrin:
> ...



Thats gonna look nice when done...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 6 2009, 09:50 PM~14115305
> *Thats gonna look nice when done...
> *



Thanks SIX-- shes gonna love it for sure.....................


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 7 2009, 09:45 AM~14117511
> *Thanks SIX-- shes gonna love it for sure.....................
> *



Can't wait to see it...still doing the magenta candy over it??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 7 2009, 02:21 PM~14119266
> *Can't wait to see it...still doing the magenta candy over it??
> *


Naw- were gonna do a blac Kandy over it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 7 2009, 05:06 PM~14119851
> *Naw- were gonna do a blac Kandy over it :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 7 2009, 08:25 PM~14121729
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

a few pic's I took of my brothers car at a little show this week end I like the second pic the best


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was going to post all of them in 1 post but I need to get my post count higher


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I said my brothers car but really its not his this is the real owner of the car
and Joe your lady said it was cool to post this pic in the Colorado topic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I didn't get to really see the show I got there when it was over so I didn't get to take pic's and not sure if there was anything else there


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this vato has a bad ass herse (sp) but I don't know what year it is but I'll try to find my pic's of it to post them up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> a few pic's I took of my brothers car at a little show this week end I like the second pic the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!
[/quote]
what up Adam how you been


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

goodmorning co


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Adam.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Jun 8 2009, 03:19 AM~14124070
> *goodmorning co
> *


And very early good morning to you. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pic Chris.and damn I forgot how sexy this fucking Trey was....
Looking good JR


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Colorado Ryders. I guess ill be the first to post pics from the New Mexico Show. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

This was my Favorite ride from the whole show!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*IT WAS GOOD SEEING LARRY AND FES DOG AT THE SAN BER DO SHOW....KEEP REPEN AND WILL SEE ALL OF YOU NEXT MONTH IN DENVER......* :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

I love the color on this one.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*CANDY &CHROME 2009*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*SOME PICS FROM PRE-SHOW PARTY* :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*THANKS TO THE BROTHERS WHO CAME OUT HERE, IT WAS A BLAST LIKE ALWAYS. SEE YOU GUYS IN DENVER!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 8 2009, 10:56 AM~14126284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RIDES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14126311
> *
> THANKS TO THE BROTHERS WHO CAME OUT HERE, IT WAS A BLAST LIKE ALWAYS. SEE YOU GUYS IN DENVER!
> *


Alot of good pics Tigger- wish I could have made it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jun 8 2009, 11:04 AM~14126365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Roy?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 8 2009, 12:07 PM~14126405
> *Nice pics :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 8 2009, 12:21 PM~14126580
> *Whats up Roy?
> *


Nada homie just kicking it,you?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE PICS TIGGER


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 8 2009, 12:26 PM~14126634
> *Nada homie just kicking it,you?
> *


Just here doing the daily stuff.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hopefully L Dawg comes back with some good pics fROm Califas :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 8 2009, 11:11 AM~14126461
> *HELL YEAH, IT WAS FUN BRO. YOU WOULD OF HAD A GOOD TIME. NEXT TIME HOMIE.
> 
> 
> *


Ya dawg-- I was really wantin to go- Im sure I would have had a blast i no doubt. Hopefully we will be makin up for it During the Denver weekend :biggrin: 
Im glad to see all my bROthers fROm up here went live in THE 505 though


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14127542
> *Hopefully L Dawg comes back with some good pics fROm Califas  :cheesy:
> *


I hope.


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 8 2009, 01:28 AM~14123600
> *this vato has a bad ass herse (sp) but I don't know what year it is but I'll try to find my pic's of it to post them up
> 
> 
> ...


When was this show? Its been a while since they shut down main street in RF.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sjcaddy_@Jun 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14133388
> *When was this show?  Its been a while since they shut down main street in RF.
> *


that was this Saturday that just passed


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 8 2009, 08:27 PM~14132932
> *I hope.
> *


I just talked to Larry and he said he would probley post up some pic's tomarrow (sp)


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 8 2009, 07:24 AM~14124606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Roy I try my best with my little shitty camera  
I wanted to buy a new one by the Denver show but I spent the money on something else


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, impala63
:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jun 8 2009, 11:56 AM~14126289
> *SOME PICS FROM PRE-SHOW PARTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics...makes us that couldn't make feel like we were there..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:47 PM~14134096
> *Nice pics...makes us that couldn't make feel like we were there..
> *



It was alot of fun. I wish you and Swiph and Cip and the rest of the bROthers could have come. But there will always be other shows!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 9 2009, 02:11 AM~14135818
> *It was alot of fun. I wish you and Swiph and Cip and the rest of the bROthers could have come. But there will always be other shows!
> *


NICE MEETING YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 02:22 AM~14135857
> *NICE MEETING YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!
> *


It was nice meeting you too. I cant wait to return to the 505 again!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 9 2009, 02:43 AM~14135916
> *It was nice meeting you too. I cant wait to return to the 505 again!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14133789
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, impala63
> :wave:
> *


Whats going on?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, plague, BigTigger R.O.


ROLLERZ *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 9 2009, 05:23 AM~14136250
> *Whats going on?
> *


THERE IS A BIG SHOW HERE ON SUNDAY, BEEN WORKING ON THE CADDY, ALMOST DONE, THAT IMPALA OF YOURS IS CLEAN YOU GUYS BUILD SOME BAD RIDES. YOU DIDNT GO TO CALI THEN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 9 2009, 07:05 AM~14136603
> *AllHustle NoLove, plague, BigTigger R.O.
> ROLLERZ
> *


WHATS UP DADDY, ALMOST THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fellas I'll post some pics in a few it was good seeing Fes out there reppin Colorado and man that was one of the best shows I've been to you would of thought they were giving away 59s and 58s up there, there were so many


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 10:55 AM~14138109
> *Whats up fellas I'll post some pics in a few it was good seeing Fes out there reppin Colorado and man that was one of the best shows I've been to you would of thought they were giving away 59s and 58s up there, there were so many
> *


Good to see you made it back alright bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:01 AM~14138182
> *Good to see you made it back alright bRO
> *



*FIX T  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 9 2009, 07:07 AM~14136624
> *WHATS UP DADDY, ALMOST THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 09:55 AM~14138109
> *Whats up fellas I'll post some pics in a few it was good seeing Fes out there reppin Colorado and man that was one of the best shows I've been to you would of thought they were giving away 59s and 58s up there, there were so many
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 9 2009, 11:16 AM~14138346
> *FIX T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean Phillipa and Larry :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:21 AM~14138380
> *What up Sean Phillipa and Larry :wave:
> *


YOU GUYS AND YOUR NAME CHANGES, CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 9 2009, 11:22 AM~14138391
> *YOU GUYS AND YOUR NAME CHANGES, CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *


Just making a lil transition


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 9 2009, 10:17 AM~14138350
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BUT THE QUESTION IS HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING? AND ANOTHER FEATURED RIDE FROM OUT THERE, I JUST PLAN ON SEEING A SOUTHERN RO RIDE IN THERE EVERY MONTH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:23 AM~14138398
> *Just making a lil transition
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT CHANGING MINE AND JUST COULDNT DO IT,  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 9 2009, 11:25 AM~14138413
> *BUT THE QUESTION IS HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING? AND ANOTHER FEATURED RIDE FROM OUT THERE, I JUST PLAN ON SEEING A SOUTHERN RO RIDE IN THERE EVERY MONTH
> *


Yeah the orange Regal looks nice in the article,too bad they didn't shoot it after the other additions.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 9 2009, 02:11 AM~14135818
> *It was alot of fun. I wish you and Swiph and Cip and the rest of the bROthers could have come. But there will always be other shows!
> *



x76


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up wedo how was the trip back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 9 2009, 12:39 PM~14139163
> *What's up wedo how was the trip back
> *



it was good we got bacc pretty quicc. i was hitten 120mph for awhile. How bout you guys? Post up your pics so i can see em holmes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:49 PM~14141103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:59 PM~14141216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This fucker is sexy as hell !!!* :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Dope pics homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

optimus prime


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have about 50 or so inside pics I'll be posting later tonight or tomorrow so stay tuned. I'm going outside to play catch with the little one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

NICE PICS LARRY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14142364
> *NICE PICS LARRY
> *


X2 thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:16 PM~14141456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:03 PM~14141272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Don't get me wROng, I love traditionals, but this is Jazzy! I need one of these for some parking lot pimp'n. :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RAG3ROY


What's good ROy? Any luck on a jobby job?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 9 2009, 06:26 PM~14142717
> *AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY
> What's good ROy? Any luck on a jobby job?
> *


Nah dog not yet about to go on EUC in about a month
(Emergency unemployment compensation)
That should give me another 20 weeks,hopefully something pops up by then :happysad: 
And your guys' vert 300 I would rather have than that one above
How you doing bRO?
Get the ride together yet or is in a Rocky Mountain surprise in Denver? :cheesy:


----------



## change.three (Jun 9, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 02:31 PM~14140886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FULL TOP square bodies are so nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14141126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW WHEELS! :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 9 2009, 06:25 PM~14142703
> *Don't get me wROng, I love traditionals, but this is Jazzy! I need one of these for some parking lot pimp'n.  :cheesy:
> *


stfu :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 05:25 PM~14141548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was in LRM a few month's back right


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:31 PM~14142771
> *Nah dog not yet about to go on EUC in about a month
> (Emergency unemployment compensation)
> That should give me another 20 weeks,hopefully something pops up by then :happysad:
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 9 2009, 02:50 PM~14140517
> *it was good we got bacc pretty quicc. i was hitten 120mph for awhile. How bout you guys? Post up your pics so i can see em holmes.
> *



im on my phone ill post late tonight or tomorROw


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice pics Larry........... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 9 2009, 05:53 PM~14142393
> *X2 thanks for sharing them with us
> *


I'll post the rest in the morning when I get off of work


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 9 2009, 10:04 PM~14146104
> *I'll post the rest in the morning when I get off of work
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 07:15 AM~14148157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE ELCO AND PICTURES,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 07:23 AM~14148226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE LICK :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 07:44 AM~14148440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOTS OF 59S


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 07:45 AM~14148456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOTS OF ELCOS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:53 AM~14148532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn......










































Gas is like .50 higher over there :cheesy:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice pics bear


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:35 AM~14148350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

This cars badass right here!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!! Nice pics from the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Jun 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14149018
> *nice pics bear
> *


and you know this :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Big Larry we appreciate em homie


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14150599
> *and you know this :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*

what up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 10 2009, 01:32 PM~14151496
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*Working, and taking a quick look at the firme pics! Nice Job Big L Dawg!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 10 2009, 02:34 PM~14151516
> *Working, and taking a quick look at the firme pics! Nice Job Big L Dawg!
> *



yup me too


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

2nd page


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 10 2009, 07:07 PM~14154162
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> 2nd page
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

what up colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Jun 10 2009, 07:30 PM~14154359
> *what up colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks on the props for the pics guys I took the most I could so you guys could see whats out there


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 06:57 PM~14154650
> *Thanks on the props for the pics guys I took the most I could so you guys could see whats out there
> *


Scooner and you said there was some bitchs there so wheres the pic's? :scrutinize:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

32" on the hummer shitty pic tho.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 05:00 PM~14156226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where was that at


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

sorry for the shitty pic but larry didnt post any chics


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 05:05 PM~14156285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14156304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14156226
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAAALLLLLLLLLLLIN OUTTA CONT*RO*L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14156316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: the one with the yellow top and dirty blond hair :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14156226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you'd need a whole bottle of windex to clean those :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics Ruben  *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Howdy All..

Just got the new LRM issue..

The last of my four features are in it this month..

Jr's Regal from Rollerz..

Congrats.. glad i was able to put Colorado back on the map.. with the 4 features this year

=D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:47 AM~14148473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that purple Chevy is SEXY!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jun 10 2009, 09:15 AM~14148160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any info of this right here?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 02:16 PM~14161469
> *Howdy All..
> 
> Just got the new LRM issue..
> ...


so your the one who wrote that article huh???? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


yeah, that thing needs lots of corrections, just FYI......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I only write what people tell me man..

Im not the FBI.. can verify facts on 300 cars a year


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 03:03 PM~14161918
> *I only write what people tell me man..
> 
> Im not the FBI.. can verify facts on 300 cars a year
> *


     

re-read the article, then click below....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=143629

pics looked good though, i was proud... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and i know that i sold it, and severed ties with it and all that, but whatever happened to giving credit where credit is due.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

It looks good man..

Wish Jr. gave me more info on it.. I only had what he wrote down.. He was on the phone while he was writing everything down.. figured everyone that needed credit was in there..

Im honored i was able to shoot the car.. it is clearly one of the nicest G Bodys i have ever shot..

But please dont blame me if your name isnt on there.. I can only write with the info given to me


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14161978
> *It looks good man..
> 
> Wish Jr. gave me more info on it.. I only had what he wrote down.. He was on the phone while he was writing everything down.. figured everyone that needed credit was in there..
> ...


nah, not your fault, just putting it out there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...

























































Wish I had some better pics for yall--- but this is all I got...........


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

God damn thats a change.. I liked the white top though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow that looks waaay better :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 11 2009, 04:20 PM~14163904
> *Wow that looks waaay better :thumbsup:
> *



Ya- to bad he didnt get rid of the gay ass pop up sunROof though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 05:22 PM~14163922
> *Ya- to bad he didnt get rid of the gay ass pop up sunROof though :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
just throw a sliding rag on that bitch


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 11 2009, 04:23 PM~14163933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just throw a sliding rag on that bitch
> *



Thats what I said to do-- but O well-- Not mine- RIGHT LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 06:04 PM~14163730
> *Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn, i heard Rob threw some patterns on it, but shit....thats fuckin crazy....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn different Guts set up and everything
Some money went into that fucker :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 11 2009, 04:35 PM~14164053
> *Damn different Guts set up and everything
> Some money went into that fucker :0
> *



YA- I think he did everything but change the chROme-- that shit was clean - so wasnt no sense in messin with it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That looks bad ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that ride looks fresh man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 01:35 PM~14161664
> *Any info of this right here?
> *


I think it was featured in LRM before it has full chrome undercarriage there is a topic on it man this ride is by far one of thee best


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 05:04 PM~14163730
> *Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...
> 
> 
> ...



Those patterns are Sicc as Fucc!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up pRimO?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ColoRadO ryders. Checc this link if you can and see if you can help my homie and fellow ryder out!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481846


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 05:04 PM~14163730
> *Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what it do co.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14156304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14156341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 11 2009, 10:15 PM~14166726
> *what it do co.
> *



What up Devil? Dont trip homie one of these ryders in here will point you in the right direction for that frame wrap. Wish i could help you more but i think i have already proven that i dont know shit about juice other then it makes your car bounce :roflmao:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

alright homie. i aint bullshytin on this one i need da work done so i can move on down da list of things to do 


da sooner da better


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 11 2009, 10:31 PM~14166961
> *alright homie. i aint bullshytin on this one i need da work done so i can move on down da list of things to do
> da sooner da better
> *


No Doubt. I see the homie Swiph on here he should be able to help you out. Hes the one doing my Ride.



7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: painloc21, Keepn'itReal, plague, SA ROLLERZ, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, 303mc


What up ROllerz!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719, 303mc, Keepn'itReal

What up bRothers

What up DJ- it wa cool rappin wit ya yesterday- make sure you post some pROgress pics after you get them pumps in the Ride


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14166977
> *No Doubt. I see the homie Swiph on here he should be able to help you out. Hes the one doing my Ride.
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: painloc21, Keepn'itReal, plague, SA ROLLERZ, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, 303mc
> ...


I wish I could-- but until I know whats goin on at my next court date- Im not takin care of nothin but your ride homie. If your homie wants to wait till then to make a decision and see if I will still be out for a little while- then cool


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 09:18 PM~14166765
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Shit *****- Im on a marathon right now- I would tear that bitch up :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14166977
> *No Doubt. I see the homie Swiph on here he should be able to help you out. Hes the one doing my Ride.
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: painloc21, Keepn'itReal, plague, SA ROLLERZ, SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, 303mc
> ...


DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14167028
> *I wish I could-- but until I know whats goin on at my next court date- Im not takin care of nothin but your ride homie. If your homie wants to wait till then to make a decision and see if I will still be out  for a little while- then cool
> *



No doubt homie. Thats why i dident just hit you up when he said he was looking. You know anyone else that does good work he can take it to?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 09:38 PM~14167080
> *No doubt homie. Thats why i dident just hit you up when he said he was looking. You know anyone else that does good work he can take it to?
> *



I heard about this one cat on here PLAYINITSAFE-- hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

update ur picture fatty its like 10yrs. ago


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 10:37 PM~14167066
> *Shit *****- Im on a marathon right now- I would tear that bitch up :biggrin:
> *



Dont get me wrong. I would fucca fat chicc in a pig pen with farmers watching but that is one mishapped ass :roflmao:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

cool homie i'll get him thanks


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 11 2009, 10:41 PM~14167118
> *update ur picture fatty its like 10yrs. ago
> *



Thats fucced up :biggrin: I need new pics for sure.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14167119
> *Dont get me wrong. I would fucca fat chicc in a pig pen with farmers watching but that is one mishapped ass  :roflmao:
> *



Like i said- Im on a marathon right now-ID KILL IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 10:46 PM~14167180
> *Like i said- Im on a marathon right now-ID KILL IT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i hear that!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: painloc21, fesboogie, impala63, Keepn'itReal, SWIPH


what up Fes? You see Kimbos gonna be in the next season of the ultimate fighter?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 05:04 PM~14163730
> *Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 10:14 PM~14166723
> *HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

someone got to c able to help me out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 10:50 PM~14167244
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: painloc21, fesboogie, impala63, Keepn'itReal, SWIPH
> what up Fes? You see Kimbos gonna be in the next season of the ultimate fighter?
> *


I just seen this, but yeah I seen that!!! I don't think he'll win but who knows!!! :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2009, 10:04 PM~14166594
> *What up ColoRadO ryders. Checc this link if you can and see if you can help my homie and fellow ryder out!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481846
> *


I will after I get done wit' my frame!!! Im almost there now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2009, 12:46 PM~14171832
> *I will after I get done wit' my frame!!! Im almost there now!!!  :biggrin:
> *


And im not the most experienced or anything but no one else is volunteering!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2009, 12:54 PM~14171945
> *And im not the most experienced or anything but no one else is volunteering!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Word up homie that would be dope if you could help the homie out. I will let him know. Yeah Kimbo better learn some real mma unless they match him up with easy wins to keep him on the show awhile.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2009, 09:10 AM~14170113
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


1 more..... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 12 2009, 01:01 PM~14172029
> *Word up homie that would be dope if you could help the homie out. I will let him know. Yeah Kimbo better learn some real mma unless they match him up with easy wins to keep him on the show awhile.
> *


yeah I think they'll give him an easy 1st fight just to get him on the show!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 01:15 PM~14172173
> *1 more..... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2009, 01:22 PM~14172224
> *yeah I think they'll give him an easy 1st fight just to get him on the show!!!
> *



yeah they gotta do somethin cause unless he's been training 20 hours a day since his last fight he aint got a chance!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 12 2009, 05:57 PM~14174696
> *yeah they gotta do somethin cause unless he's been training 20 hours a day since his last fight he aint got a chance!
> *


Yeah he was look'n really bad that last fight that was on TV!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2009, 11:33 PM~14177056
> *Yeah he was look'n really bad that last fight that was on TV!!!
> *



well so far he hasent shown anything except hes a street brawler much like Tank Abbot was. All he has fought up to this point has been nobodys and has beens. He has no ground game to speak of and even his stand up hasent really been tested yet. So like i said unless he has been training his ass off and become a more well rounded fighter he has no chance.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 13 2009, 12:16 AM~14177361
> *well so far he hasent shown anything except hes a street brawler much like Tank Abbot was. All he has fought up to this point has been nobodys and has beens. He has no ground game to speak of and even his stand up hasent really been tested yet. So like i said unless he has been training his ass off and become a more well rounded fighter he has no chance.
> *


yeah he'll win tha preliminary fight and once he's in the house he'll lose he's 1st fight!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, 1 LOW AZTEC

What up homie-- whats good wit ya


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 12 2009, 11:23 PM~14177422
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, 1 LOW AZTEC
> 
> ...


not much and you did your boy say what up to you from me?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jun 12 2009, 11:28 PM~14177452
> *not much and you did your boy say what up to you from me?
> *



Jus day by day homie-- and ya- He told me you saids whats up. Wish I could have been down there to party with yall


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2009, 01:22 AM~14177403
> *yeah he'll win tha preliminary fight and once he's in the house he'll lose he's 1st fight!!!
> *


They don't have to fight to get in the house this season. It is only heavyweights in the house, so he is already in the house.  . So all he has to do is lose now. :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 13 2009, 09:51 AM~14178851
> *They don't have to fight to get in the house this season. It is only heavyweights in the house, so he is already in the house.  . So all he has to do is lose now. :biggrin:
> *



For real? That succs! I liked it better when they had to fight to get in the house.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

SUP Killarado


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 13 2009, 10:40 AM~14179048
> *SUP Killarado
> *



Whats up pRimO? Hows things going on your pROject?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 13 2009, 09:43 AM~14179074
> *Whats up pRimO? Hows things going on your pROject?
> *


*It's going good primo, just need some guts, and juice :cheesy: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 13 2009, 01:54 PM~14180202
> *It's going good primo, just need some guts, and juice  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 13 2009, 09:51 AM~14178851
> *They don't have to fight to get in the house this season. It is only heavyweights in the house, so he is already in the house.  . So all he has to do is lose now. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds easy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 10 2009, 09:04 AM~14148616
> *Damn......
> Gas is like .50 higher over there :cheesy:
> *


did you change your name


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 13 2009, 10:16 PM~14183124
> *did you change your name
> *


Yeah


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14183202
> *Yeah
> *


kool how you been bro ready for denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 13 2009, 10:42 PM~14183302
> *kool how you been bro ready for denver
> *


I don't think I'm going to Denver bro  
I need to focus on Me and my Family before a car show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

kool


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 13 2009, 05:40 AM~14179048
> *SUP Killarado
> *


sup player


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 AM~14179030
> *For real? That succs! I liked it better when they had to fight to get in the house.
> *


There just insuring that kimbo will make it in the house you know anything for ratings


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2009, 10:47 PM~14183347
> *I don't think I'm going to Denver bro
> I need to focus on Me and my Family before a car show
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 13 2009, 01:54 PM~14180202
> *It's going good primo, just need some guts, and juice  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good Sean I can't wait to check that baby out


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

goodmorning co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WAKE UP COLORADO*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 13 2009, 11:44 PM~14184201
> *Sounds good Sean I can't wait to check that baby out
> *


*Me too :cheesy: *


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good with everyone today


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14183347
> *I don't think I'm going to Denver bro
> I need to focus on Me and my Family before a car show
> *



You were all about all of us partyin together-- now you arent goin?? You are scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeed of the WILD TURKEY arent ya :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14183347
> *I don't think I'm going to Denver bro
> I need to focus on Me and my Family before a car show
> *


damn that sucks homie  
but your thinking right homie family come first


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FINISHED IT LAST NIGHT WILL POST PICTURES 2MORROW WITH IT FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 09:08 PM~14189826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bROtha


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good Phillipa...... I went through some wires on my bike and turned it over with the starter and it sounded good hopefully this week I can hook up the coil and run some wires and fire it up then I'll strip it down and rebuild


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any GOODTIMERS going to tulsa for fathers day


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 15 2009, 04:22 AM~14192760
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2009, 11:28 PM~14192078
> *Looking good Phillipa...... I went through some wires on my bike and turned it over with the starter and it sounded good hopefully this week I can hook up the coil and run some wires and fire it up then I'll strip it down and rebuild
> *


BIKE REBUILD YES :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 15 2009, 05:22 AM~14192760
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


Damn you must of had a long night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 15 2009, 11:10 AM~14194575
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 15 2009, 11:34 AM~14194772
> *What up Big Fes :wave:
> *


Chillin'!!! Whutz up wit U??? I know your happy the Lakers won...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 15 2009, 01:18 PM~14195881
> *Chillin'!!! Whutz up wit U??? I know your happy the Lakers won...
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin: 
you go to the car show yesterday at the citadel?
How was it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 15 2009, 01:33 PM~14196006
> *Hell yeah :biggrin:
> you go to the car show yesterday at the citadel?
> How was it?
> *


I didn't go, but I heard it was cool from Izzy and Chapo... Heard it got rained on though!!! Only a couple of traditionals Adan being one of them!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

sneek peek!


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!! :0 THAT IS SICK!! :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Cip :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 15 2009, 03:01 PM~14196866
> *Nice work Cip :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres the new grill swiph


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2009, 02:11 PM~14196963
> *heres the new grill swiph
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what the fuc Im talkin bout!!!!!-- now when do I getta see it with the 500HP under the hood :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14196761
> *LOOKING GOOD</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...



Dope Cip!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


*I wanted to stick aROund last night, but Mikayla was starving telling me to come home.

Looks sick though! :thumbsup: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 15 2009, 05:52 PM~14198792
> *Dope Cip!
> *


THANKS WEDO!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 15 2009, 06:27 PM~14199158
> *I wanted to stick aROund last night, but Mikayla was starving telling me to come home.
> 
> Looks sick though! :thumbsup:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD!!! PUT MY HEART INTO THIS ONE!!! THE TRUNK SAYS IT ALL!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 06:34 PM~14199237
> *ITS ALL GOOD!!! PUT MY HEART INTO THIS ONE!!!  THE TRUNK SAYS IT ALL!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Cip Dawg


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 06:34 PM~14199237
> *ITS ALL GOOD!!! PUT MY HEART INTO THIS ONE!!!  THE TRUNK SAYS IT ALL!!!
> *



Looking good Cip


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Cip Dawg!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 15 2009, 03:04 PM~14197506
> *Thats what the fuc Im talkin bout!!!!!-- now when do I getta see it with the 500HP under the hood :0
> *


only gonna be about 375-400 althought i did almost buy a blower for it at the last good guys show so you never know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 02:59 PM~14196854
> *Thank you!!!!
> *


That dollar sign on the hood looks fresh bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 11 2009, 04:04 PM~14163730
> *Jus thought Id post these up since were on the subject. These are some pics of it after ROb Vanderslice patterned it the fuc out and then my boys here in longmont at QUIROZ AUTO wetsanded it- shot it with Candy Tangerine-cleared it and buffed it...
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS REGAL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14196761
> *sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2009, 09:34 PM~14202238
> *only gonna be about 375-400 althought i did almost buy a blower for it at the last good guys show so you never know.
> 
> 
> ...


BLOW THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14199286
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 16 2009, 11:12 AM~14206041
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up fes did u get my pm


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up to all my coloRadO ryders- jus popped in real quic to see how dead it was in here.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2009, 09:34 PM~14202238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn- jus takin another peek at my Baby and I gotta say-- I love my 64- BUT DAMN I MISS MY BLAZER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 16 2009, 02:54 PM~14208261
> *what up fes did u get my pm
> *


Whut Up pm'd you back!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 16 2009, 02:29 PM~14208579
> *Damn- jus takin another peek at my Baby and I gotta say-- I love my 64- BUT DAMN I MISS MY BLAZER
> *


trade ya back straight up? you deliver this time :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

accross the street from my house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 04:26 PM~14209060
> *accross the street from my house
> 
> 
> ...


Steal it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jun 16 2009, 04:28 PM~14209082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serio :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 04:26 PM~14209060
> *accross the street from my house
> 
> 
> ...


That fool always hass rides,what he pick that up for?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 16 2009, 03:24 PM~14209048
> *trade ya back straight up? you deliver this time :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
:nono: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:26 PM~14209060
> *accross the street from my house
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

DAMN- that fuccer looks like tis pretty damn str8 and definetly is lookin complete!!!!!!!!!!

I think you are jus teasin us-- I heard you worked a deal on this a lil while ago :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481839&st=0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 04:31 PM~14209115
> *Serio :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK,AND THE NARDI ON 
[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking good P


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 16 2009, 04:45 PM~14209249
> *That fool always hass rides,what he pick that up for?
> *


probably cheap IDK


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK,AND THE NARDI ON


[/quote]


*Ride looken Jazzy Big P :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ


:wave:

You get them pre reg's off??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 16 2009, 06:06 PM~14210431
> *Looking good P
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ride looken Jazzy Big P :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *
[/quote]
THANKS HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING? I LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT, NOW I CAN WORK ON THE VERT :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:20 PM~14212766
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ
> :wave:
> ...


WAITING ON CHUCK AND ANGEL :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14212828
> *WAITING ON CHUCK AND ANGEL :uh:
> *



What?? We gonna make the deadline?? How fast will express get there??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:28 PM~14212896
> *What?? We gonna make the deadline?? How fast will express get there??
> *


ONE DAY


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:31 PM~14212936
> *ONE DAY
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:35 PM~14212991
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:31 PM~14212936
> *ONE DAY
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14213018
> *:cheesy:
> *



Give them a deadline...by COB tomorROw


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14212828
> *WAITING ON JASON TO GET CHUCKS AND ANGEL :uh:
> *


FIXED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 16 2009, 09:46 PM~14213143
> *Give them a deadline...by COB tomorROw
> *


*Half these fools don't know what COB is :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*51 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE CASH OR TRADES EQUAL VALUE*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 17 2009, 01:08 AM~14214478
> *51 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE CASH OR TRADES EQUAL VALUE
> 
> 
> ...


*
That's clean  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 17 2009, 01:29 AM~14214584
> *
> That's clean
> *


THANKS HOMIE GOTS 2 GO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 02:32 AM~14214595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS 4 COMING DOWN 2 BURQUE FOR THE SHOW!!!!!!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 01:36 AM~14214604
> *THANKS 4 COMING DOWN 2 BURQUE FOR THE SHOW!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 17 2009, 07:53 AM~14215397
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 17 2009, 05:38 PM~14220925
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14221229
> *what up fes
> *


chill'n whutz up w/ you???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 17 2009, 02:07 AM~14214476
> *Half these fools don't know what COB is  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


close of business


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 17 2009, 06:48 PM~14221512
> *chill'n whutz up w/ you???
> *



same just hanging out. i dont have much goin on


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 17 2009, 06:54 PM~14221554
> *close of business
> *



Hahahaha....ur so smart.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 17 2009, 01:08 AM~14214478
> *51 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE CASH OR TRADES EQUAL VALUE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that fuckrs nice I just wish I could afford something like that I been looking at this because its in my price range and I need a car quick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 17 2009, 08:25 PM~14222542
> *Hahahaha....ur so smart.
> *


smarter than me I didn't know what it meant


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 18 2009, 12:22 AM~14225568
> *DAMN that fuckrs nice I just wish I could afford something like that I been looking at this because its in my price range and I need a car quick
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS THAT GOING FOR?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up colorado ryders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 18 2009, 04:03 AM~14225946
> *HOW MUCH IS THAT GOING FOR?
> *


$4995


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO TTMFT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63

*MOST HATED*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14228764
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
> 
> MOST HATED
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 18 2009, 12:28 PM~14228600
> *Whutz Good Colorado!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 17 2009, 08:25 PM~14222542
> *Hahahaha....ur so smart.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

diamonds on my fingers and a couple on my toes, walked into the room and seen so many hoes :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14228772
> *:cheesy:
> *


all the way from Colorado to Spokeangeles :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 02:24 PM~14229788
> *all the way from Colorado to Spokeangeles :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 18 2009, 02:27 PM~14229826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why you laughing ese I'm Serio


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 18 2009, 12:46 PM~14228780
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14228764
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
> 
> MOST HATED
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 02:37 PM~14229928
> *why you laughing ese I'm Serio
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 02:37 PM~14229928
> *why you laughing ese I'm Serio
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 01:22 PM~14229758
> *diamonds on my fingers and a couple on my toes, walked into the room and seen so many hoes :cheesy:
> *


DAMN YOU GOT SKILLS :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 01:24 PM~14229788
> *all the way from Colorado to Spokeangeles :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*SWIPH  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

>


[/quote]
everyone is invited??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

everyone is invited??? :biggrin:
[/quote]



:yes:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

4 Members: painloc21, plague, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove


What up Rollerz!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 18 2009, 07:04 PM~14232783
> *4 Members: painloc21, plague, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> What up Rollerz!
> *



what up wedo


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *



damn bRO that sucks, how long is this tour?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> everyone is invited??? :biggrin:


 :yes:
[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *


Whutz Good Homie!!! hope all is good!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *


Stay up.hopefully time flies by.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 18 2009, 07:08 PM~14232831
> *what up wedo
> *



Mashin off to Vegas tonight to picc up a ride the homie Keepinitreal bought in the cars section here. Be bacc on sunday or monday


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *



Stay safe homie!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 18 2009, 07:50 PM~14233267
> *Mashin off to Vegas tonight to picc up a ride the homie Keepinitreal bought in the cars section here. Be bacc on sunday or monday
> *


pm me some info


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 18 2009, 07:55 PM~14233313
> *pm me some info
> *



Pm sent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *


*Damn that sucks Wrinks! Send us some pics of some hott Afgan ladies :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 18 2009, 08:23 PM~14233537
> *Pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 08:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *


Good to here from you! :biggrin: 

Hurry back so we can hit the beer bong.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 18 2009, 08:30 PM~14233594
> *:biggrin:
> *



Fucc!!!! Dude called as we were walking out the door to tell us he sold the car to someone local for more money. Fuccin pricc! :rant: :rant:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO............. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14232862
> *WELL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS I'AM HERE IN AFGAN
> *


Take cars out there Wrinkles and stay safe homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 19 2009, 06:25 AM~14237072
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO............. :biggrin:
> *


Good morning JR


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 19 2009, 01:29 AM~14236251
> *63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
> JUST TESTING THE WATERS  ..  CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU
> 
> ...



what u want on this one homie


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co. SHOULD HAVE A SIC CARPICE RIGHT NOW BUT HOMIE FLAKED OUT ON DA DEAL

WHAT A GUY HUH!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 19 2009, 08:02 AM~14237502
> *whats good co. SHOULD HAVE A SIC CARPICE RIGHT NOW BUT HOMIE FLAKED OUT ON DA DEAL
> 
> WHAT A GUY HUH!!!
> *



damn that sucks, good thing you guys weren't half way there yet!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 19 2009, 07:02 AM~14237502
> *whats good co. SHOULD HAVE A SIC CARPICE RIGHT NOW BUT HOMIE FLAKED OUT ON DA DEAL
> 
> WHAT A GUY HUH!!!
> *


You didnt try and give him a deposit before headin out???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

as far we know no one was interested until we got call 

he said they just showed up at his door step with loot 


should have kept his word,had been talkin to him all week long he said nothin about any other buyers untill da call


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 19 2009, 09:14 AM~14237890
> *as far we know no one was interested until we got call
> 
> he said they just showed up at his door step with loot
> ...


post pics since he sold it anywayz!!! and yeah he should've kept his word!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up fes any prices for me yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 19 2009, 09:25 AM~14237955
> *what up fes any prices for me yet
> *


Whutz Good homie, pm sent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6143/2vv85cw.jpg


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Caprice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 19 2009, 09:50 AM~14238158
> *
> *


Thatz pretty sick!!! I would've been pissed off!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*COME SEE DENVER FROM THE TOP, At the Hotel VQ at Mile High</span>

We will be booking the 14th floor where you can enjoy the view of downtown Denver and the Denver skyline. We will also be partying @ the Skybox Sports Bar on the 14th floor Friday and Sunday.

Rates are $69 for Single-Occupancy (single bed) or $79 for Double-Occupancy (double beds) <span style=\'color:blue\'>(Attendee Code: ROLLERZ ) 

For more info contact: Sean Stoddard (719) 671-5453 or Troy (310) 628-6864

Contact Rachael Taylor, Sales Manager

Hotel VQ at Mile High

1975 Mile High Stadium Cr.

Denver, CO 80204

ph 800-388-5381 ext 2106

direct ph 720-855-4005

fax 303-561-0636

[email protected]

 Also, guests can make reservations online by clicking on the below link:

General URL for Attendee (requires login with attendee code ): 

HTML: https://reservations.ihotelier.com/crs/g_lo...m?hotelID=15271

FLASH: https://reservations.ihotelier.com/onescree...m?hotelID=15271

iStay2: http://booking.ihotelier.com/istay/istay.j...71&userType=GRP*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 19 2009, 08:05 AM~14237515
> *damn that sucks, good thing you guys weren't  half way there yet!
> *



Yeah that would have really succed ass. But FTP! :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cherry '64 in San Bernardino '09








camera phone pics so they suck!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect Score


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cherry '64 again!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll post some more later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jun 18 2009, 06:43 PM~14232551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'd have to unveil some of them covered up bitches first


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 03:58 PM~14241292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ride is the shit :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 18 2009, 05:43 PM~14232551
> *SWIPH
> *



Thats ROy-- that fools looks mexican :cheesy: 

And come bac with better than a blac joke MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 19 2009, 04:07 PM~14241347
> *This ride is the shit :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

WHAT UP CO RYDERS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2009, 01:47 PM~14240609
> *yeah because he ain't got no rapping skillz either :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Izzy ridin' in da rain!!! after City Wide Picnic!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 03:02 PM~14241321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats jus a bit to far bac for me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo w/ no wipers!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, Keepn'itReal, fesboogie, painloc21

What up homies- jus popped in to say whats up and see whats goin on. Now Bac to work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 19 2009, 05:52 PM~14242250
> *Thats jus a bit to far bac for me
> *


Yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Some more from LRM San Bernardino


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 05:56 PM~14242295
> *Some more from LRM San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luv this car!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up wedo


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 06:02 PM~14242363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here you go Swiph!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy's old cutty!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This one was sick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This one's for you Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I really don't like big wires but I'll make an exception for this one!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Me and the homie Jamal a.k.a Roll'n


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect Score!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Rooster from Maniacos all chrome undercarriage including frame!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cherry '64


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 01:42 PM~14229987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats that from?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 18 2009, 02:37 PM~14229928
> *why you laughing ese I'm Serio
> 
> 
> ...


larry that kinda looks like a skinny holt!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Brought back some toys for the cars also!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And last but not least here's one of the homies cars that was gettin' leafed today... I think he's tryin' to send a message!!! :biggrin: 








Not the finished product by the way!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 19 2009, 10:15 AM~14238326
> *COME SEE DENVER FROM THE TOP, At the Hotel VQ at Mile High</span>
> 
> We will be booking the 14th floor where you can enjoy the view of downtown Denver and the Denver skyline. We will also be partying @ the Skybox Sports Bar on the 14th floor Friday and Sunday.
> ...





The old Red Lion...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Jun 19 2009, 08:48 PM~14243643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pm him the pic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2009, 10:23 PM~14244899
> *IDK I got it from random picture post
> 
> I'll pm him the pic
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 10:01 PM~14244270
> *And last but not least here's one of the homies cars that was gettin' leafed today... I think he's tryin' to send a message!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dat looks like your car fawker :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 03:09 AM~14245943
> *Dat looks like your car fawker :cheesy:
> *


Nah itz not mine for realz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14244270
> *And last but not least here's one of the homies cars that was gettin' leafed today... I think he's tryin' to send a message!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*With a statement like that, he better bring it!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Oh and BTW nice pics Fes dawg. chROme looking good! :thumbsup: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 10:23 AM~14246791
> *With a statement like that, he better bring it!
> *


Thatz what I told him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 10:24 AM~14246801
> *Oh and BTW nice pics Fes dawg. chROme looking good! :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz dogg, we tryin' to catch up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14247013
> *Thankz dogg, we tryin' to catch up!!!
> *


shit you doing it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That looks like Chapo's ride :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who you get your chrome through and what kinda prices you get em for?...........oh and nice daybed :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247018
> *shit you doing it bro :thumbsup:
> *


Just tryin' to put this car's together now!!! Good Times, Rollerz, Most Hated and City Wide already doin' their part... We just tryin' to bring something to the table too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like 65 parts to me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What is going on roy?
Aren't you going to tell fes he's got too much money. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck,how you been fawker? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 20 2009, 11:09 AM~14247053
> *What is going on roy?
> Aren't you going to tell fes he's got too much money.  :biggrin:
> *


He already knows that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14247033
> *Who you get your chrome through and what kinda prices you get em for?...........oh and nice daybed :cheesy:
> *


Big Rich from L.A. Majestics... pm him good prices!!!! and thatz just an extra bed!!! Didn't have anywhere else to put it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What a crappy looking day so far
I heard Springspree was gonna have a car show,that today or tomorrow?
Anybody got info on it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:08 AM~14247046
> *Looks like 65 parts to me :0  :biggrin:
> *


add a year to dat... but yeah same shit!!! '64 parts in there too and some g-body parts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:10 AM~14247062
> *Big Rich from L.A. Majestics... pm him good prices!!!! and thatz just an extra bed!!! Didn't have anywhere else to put it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I wont be looking at getting chrome til next year


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14247054
> *What up Chuck,how you been fawker? :biggrin:
> *


Not bad just waiting to pick the wife up at the airport.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:10 AM~14247062
> *Big Rich from L.A. Majestics... pm him good prices!!!! and thatz just an extra bed!!! Didn't have anywhere else to put it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out,you guys drive down to drop it off and pick it up ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Jun 20 2009, 11:09 AM~14247053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are the Ballerz... The further North you live the more of a Baller you are in Springs atleast!!! and Roy lives about 5-8 miles north of me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:05 AM~14247026
> *That looks like Chapo's ride  :0
> *



look close at the pics , it looks like a few different rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14247076
> *add a year to dat... but yeah same shit!!! '64 parts in there too and some g-body parts
> *


You been on the sidelines for awhile but I'm sure that will be soon forgotten once you bust out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 05:08 PM~14242404
> *Here you go Swiph!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:barf: 

Thats jus outta contRol to me. I mean- AS OF RIGHT NOW my wheels in my 64 are pretty far bac- but nothin like that-- thats jus retarded- 
especialy for ONLY DOIN 102 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:15 AM~14247098
> *good looking out,you guys drive down to drop it off and pick it up ?
> *


Yeah took a lil' vacation, had a couple of things to do in PHX and CA!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:17 AM~14247115
> *You been on the sidelines for awhile but I'm sure that will be soon forgotten once you bust out
> *


Im soooo sick of bein' on the sidelines itz been atleast a summer and some change since I've been on the streets!!! It sucks!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:16 AM~14247109
> *You guys are the Ballerz... The further North you live the more of a Baller you are in Springs atleast!!! and Roy lives about 5-8 miles north of me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah and this damn house payment is what is keeping me from doing my ride  
and the ol lady don't wanna move back to Pikes Peak and Murray :dunno: 
It's all good....everything happens for a reason.....I'll be on a turntable someday :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2009, 05:47 PM~14242783
> *Rooster from Maniacos all chrome undercarriage including frame!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hes one cool little muthafucca- and his 62 is sic as can b no doubt!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14247129
> *Im soooo sick of bein' on the sidelines itz been atleast a summer and some change since I've been on the streets!!! It sucks!!!
> *


I hear ya bro I can't stand being off the streets for a month in the Winter let alone a whole year or so hno:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 10:21 AM~14247138
> *I hear ya bro I can't stand being off the streets for a month in the Winter let alone a whole year or so hno:
> *


what up roy? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Jun 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14247143
> *what up roy? :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Swiggs how ya doing in that big City of Sin Homie? :wave:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 10:22 AM~14247153
> *What up Big Swiggs how ya doing in that big City of Sin Homie? :wave:
> *


chillin g hey shoot me your number!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14247131
> *Yeah and this damn house payment is what is keeping me from doing my ride
> and the ol lady don't wanna move back to Pikes Peak and Murray :dunno:
> It's all good....everything happens for a reason.....I'll be on a turntable someday :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I don't doubt it!!! My dad loves your trey!!! he seen it dat day we were outside and you rolled by


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:23 AM~14247158
> *Yeah I don't doubt it!!! My dad loves your trey!!! he seen it dat day we were outside and you rolled by
> *


Yeah dog my dream is to have this Trey on a turntable like Cherry 64 and roll it like he does tambien :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWIPH, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss

What up Fes- thanks for gettin that Video to me- I got it yesterday- watched it twice in a Row las night when I was finished workin- then once this mornin when I got up and was eatin breakfast. some sic shit on there for sure.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Jun 20 2009, 11:23 AM~14247156
> *chillin g hey shoot me your number!
> *


PM'd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:23 AM~14247158
> *Yeah I don't doubt it!!! My dad loves your trey!!! he seen it dat day we were outside and you rolled by
> *


I just fixed the taillights and blinkers on that fucker,can't wait for the sun to pop out again :biggrin: 
Also got some little shit like visors ,halfshields , headlamp and taillight bezels......it's getting there.....slowly but it's getting there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:24 AM~14247162
> *Yeah dog my dream is to have this Trey on a turntable like Cherry 64 and roll it like he does tambien :cheesy:
> *


Yeah Cherry '64 is fucken' sick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 11:26 AM~14247171
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWIPH, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


  There's alot of good footage on it!!! I like Big John's Maliblu... That muthafucka is work'n, and Todd's '64 is gettin' it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:32 AM~14247214
> *  There's alot of good footage on it!!! I like Big John's Maliblu... That muthafucka is work'n, and Todd's '64 is gettin' it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
another dvd out huh?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:29 AM~14247190
> *I just fixed the taillights and blinkers on that fucker,can't wait for the sun to pop out again :biggrin:
> Also got some little shit like visors ,halfshields , headlamp and taillight bezels......it's getting there.....slowly but it's getting there
> *


Well your car is already the shit!!! and if the sun's out either I see you rollin' it or someone calls me tellin' me they seen a tight as drop trey on the streets, so believe me everyone sees you!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:35 AM~14247243
> *:0
> another dvd out huh?
> *


Yeah vol. 13!!! and I shouldn't say anything yet but he'll be out here this summer so letz get a cruise crackin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:36 AM~14247244
> *Well your car is already the shit!!! and if the sun's out either I see you rollin' it or someone calls me tellin' me they seen a tight as drop trey on the streets, so believe me everyone sees you!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog I'm enjoying it :biggrin: 
I finally got the energy to clean my nasty ass interior toothbrush y todo
I really need to get a different color interior White is not a good color for a Rag  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:38 AM~14247261
> *Yeah vol. 13!!! and I shouldn't say anything yet but he'll be out here this summer so letz get a cruise crackin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm ready to cruise bro tired of rolling by myself :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:39 AM~14247262
> *Thanks dog I'm enjoying it :biggrin:
> I finally got the energy to clean my nasty ass interior toothbrush y todo
> I really need to get a different color interior White is not a good color for a Rag   :biggrin:
> *


Yeah im sure itz a pain in the ass to clean and the sun just beaming down on the white interior too!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 10:38 AM~14247261
> *Yeah vol. 13!!! and I shouldn't say anything yet but he'll be out here this summer so letz get a cruise crackin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:40 AM~14247273
> *I'm ready to cruise bro tired of rolling by myself :cheesy:
> *


We will for sure!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 10:32 AM~14247214
> *  There's alot of good footage on it!!! I like Big John's Maliblu... That muthafucka is work'n, and Todd's '64 is gettin' it!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YA- both those cars are doin it!!!!!! Johns mailbu floats a little to much for me but its still SIC AS FUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:44 AM~14247297
> *We will for sure!!!
> *


you guys trying to make Denver or is that too close?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, *AllHustle NoLove*, fesboogie
What up Big Sean :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:45 AM~14247306
> *you guys trying to make Denver or is that too close?
> *


We'll have some cars there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:49 AM~14247329
> *We'll have some cars there
> *


That's cool
I'm not gonna be there this year  
I can really use the money in other places but who knows I might get a hair up my ass and show just to cruise then head out.... I dunno


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14247344
> *That's cool
> I'm :biggrin:  not gonna be there this year
> I can really use the money in other places but who knows I might get a hair up my ass and show just to cruise then head out.... I dunno
> *



i bet you will show up there :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14247314
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie
> What up Big Sean :wave:
> *


*What's good ROy? Just trying to catch up with you guys on these pages flying by :cheesy: 

I see you and I have the same ride motivating us :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 20 2009, 10:55 AM~14247364
> *i bet you will show up there :biggrin:
> *


*If he don't I'm gonna give him gas money so WE can cruise :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:56 AM~14247372
> *If he don't I'm gonna give him gas money so WE can cruise :cheesy:
> *



sounds good to me!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14247367
> *What's good ROy? Just trying to catch up with you guys on these pages flying by :cheesy:
> 
> I see you and I have the same ride motivating us  :biggrin:
> *


I been good bRO just working on my bowling game and enjoying my stress free vacation :biggrin: 
:0 :cheesy: 
Yeah that fucker is sick and even when it gets a chip or something fools don't run off at the lips because he drives that fucker
One day Bro ....One day
I know you're close though fawker :thumbsup: 
Big ups


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:24 AM~14247162
> *Yeah dog my dream is to have this Trey on a turntable like Cherry 64 and roll it like he does tambien :cheesy:
> *


thought you weren't gonna lift it??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14247344
> *That's cool
> I'm not gonna be there this year
> I can really use the money in other places but who knows I might get a hair up my ass and show just to cruise then head out.... I dunno
> *


Isn't Chuckieboy coming up??? I seen him at the LRM show and it sounded like he was coming for sure


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up JR I think I'm gonna have to call that fucker beretta again :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14247364
> *i bet you will show up there :biggrin:
> *


I probably will I haven't missed a year yet
I use to just go and see the show then cruise the whole night before I started entering
So if you show up day of show do you still get 3 wristbands....what you got to pay ect....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:59 AM~14247384
> *thought you weren't gonna lift it??
> *


I am next year probably


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14247402
> *I probably will I haven't missed a year yet
> I use to just go and see the show then cruise the whole night before I started entering
> So if you show up day of show do you still get 3 wristbands....what you got to pay ect....
> *


Yeah you still get 3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:56 AM~14247372
> *If he don't I'm gonna give him gas money so WE can cruise :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 10:58 AM~14247381
> *I been good bRO just working on my bowling game and enjoying my stress free vacation :biggrin:
> :0  :cheesy:
> Yeah that fucker is sick and even when it gets a chip or something fools don't run off at the lips because he drives that fucker
> ...


*Thanks bRO. The ride is coming along, but it is no where near cherry 64. That fawker is my inspiration....for now anyways. That is where I got the idea to do tan guts and top.....like he had it before he redid it.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, impala63, MOSTHATED CC, Keepn'itReal
Full house for the 1st time in a minute!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 12:02 PM~14247407
> *Yeah you still get 3
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14247412
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, impala63, MOSTHATED CC, Keepn'itReal
> Full house for the 1st time in a minute!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id post this since It has some ROllerz in it. I think some of my coloRado bROtheres will be suprised whos face they see pop up in the bac gROund :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 12:03 PM~14247412
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, AllHustle NoLove, impala63, MOSTHATED CC, Keepn'itReal
> Full house for the 1st time in a minute!!!
> *


alright party lets dance


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 11:59 AM~14247389
> *Isn't Chuckieboy coming up??? I seen him at the LRM show and it sounded like he was coming for sure
> *


Sounds like it I'm sure there will be more GT's there this year since they are all about shows nowadays,not sure how many rides but probably alot of people


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:02 AM~14247406
> *I am next year probably
> *


*Thank GOD you saw the light....bags are for...well you know the rest  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Everyone


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247426
> *alright party lets dance
> 
> 
> ...


*I knew SWIPH was into blue, but I didn't think he like aqua  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14247429
> *Thank GOD you saw the light....bags are for...well you know the rest
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:04 PM~14247426
> *alright party lets dance
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247427
> *Sounds like it I'm sure there will be more GT's there this year since they are all about shows nowadays,not sure how many rides but probably alot of people
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14247429
> *Thank GOD you saw the light....bags are for...well you know the rest
> *


Yeah seeing Adans car at the park a few weeks ago made think juice for sure.....his car is bad as hell but when he hit the switch(even though they are fast) something just didn't seem right


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14247436
> *:roflmao:
> *


*Sup prezdent thought you were heading out at 12:00???*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:07 PM~14247443
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :|


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14247399
> *What up JR I think I'm gonna have to call that fucker beretta again :biggrin:
> *


Ill hit him up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:08 PM~14247450
> *Sup prezdent thought you were heading out at 12:00???
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully we finish this one!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14247461
> *Ill hit him up.
> *


right on bro I can't get that out of my head since you told me :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:08 AM~14247453
> *:|
> *


*I'm just saying 30 shirts and 5 rides is weak.....just my .02  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14247465
> *Hopefully we finish this one!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that a 4? :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14247435
> *I knew SWIPH was into blue, but I didn't think he like aqua
> *



YA- it matches my blazer :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:11 PM~14247476
> *that a 4? :0
> *


yessur... itz gonna cut it real close though!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247425
> *Jus thought Id post this since It has some ROllerz in it. I think some of my coloRado bROtheres will be suprised whos face they see pop up in the bac gROund :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah *** boy orlando's :thumbsdown: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:11 PM~14247474
> *I'm just saying 30 shirts and 5 rides is weak.....just my .02
> *


Well the shows not in Cali so I guess we'll see 
I'm sure the New Mexico Chapter will make it and maybe a few from CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:12 AM~14247483
> *Yeah *** boy orlando's :thumbsdown:
> *


YA- I thought it was kind of funny when I seen it. I thougth youd get a kic out of it. It kind of reminds me of that movie THE NEW GUY- where he changes schools and then tries to act like hes the TOP DAWG all bad ass- ya know what I mean Prezdent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14247493
> *YA- I thought it was kind of funny when I seen it. I thougth youd get a kic out of it. It kind of reminds me of that movie THE NEW GUY- where he changes schools and then tries to act like hes the TOP DAWG all bad ass- ya know what I mean Prezdent
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:11 PM~14247479
> *YA- it matches my blazer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14247492
> *Well the shows not in Cali so I guess we'll see
> I'm sure the New Mexico Chapter will make it and maybe a few from CO
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:14 PM~14247493
> *YA- I thought it was kind of funny when I seen it. I thougth youd get a kic out of it. It kind of reminds me of that movie THE NEW GUY- where he changes schools and then tries to act like hes the TOP DAWG all bad ass- ya know what I mean Prezdent
> *


wow!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 12:16 PM~14247507
> *wow!!!
> *


My thoughts exactly


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jun 20 2009, 11:16 AM~14247507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall ****** know I speak it how It is- some peeps hate me for it- some peeps love me for it (most hate me) but thats the way it goes.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Vallet parking now offered at the Denver Car show don't forget to tip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14247530
> *Yall ****** know I speak it how I think It is- some peeps hate me for it- some peeps love me for it (most hate me) but thats the way it goes.. :biggrin:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14247538
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14247530
> *Yall ****** know I speak it how It is- some peeps hate me for it- some peeps love me for it (most hate me) but thats the way it goes.. :biggrin:
> *


already know... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:20 PM~14247538
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


SERIO APPROVED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14247553
> *SERIO APPROVED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*:cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 12:08 PM~14247450
> *Sup prezdent thought you were heading out at 12:00???
> *




he had to do some stuff to the trailer , im just chillen it @ home for a few


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

did you guys see this 63ss vert for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483007


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14247587
> *did you guys see this 63ss vert for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483007
> *


Damn that's a good ass price.....even in this economy :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn 14k
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1230304701.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:34 PM~14247605
> *damn 14k
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1230304701.html
> *


I seen that,they gotta be outta thier rabbit ass minds to ask for that
Homie that had the Blue Cutty was asking for like 4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *FIRMEX*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos :wave: 
You going to Denver?
Entering?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:36 PM~14247621
> *I seen that,they gotta be outta thier rabbit ass minds to ask for that
> Homie that had the Blue Cutty was asking for like 4
> *


He wanted 4,500 I looked into it but it a had a few issues nothing major and I just decided at the time I didn't need another car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:38 PM~14247636
> *He wanted 4,500 I looked into it but it a had a few issues nothing major and I just decided at the time I didn't need another car
> *


I thought about that one too and so did a few other guys I know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm ready to take another stroll to LJ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14247659
> *I'm ready to take another stroll to LJ :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when your coming :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14247538
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


Look here MR POP UP- jus dont go cuttin any sentra sunROofs in your 59 and I wont have to speak how I THINK it is :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14247687
> *Look here MR POP UP- jus dont go cuttin any sentra sunROofs in your 59 and I wont have to speak how I THINK it is :biggrin:
> *


Get a car then you can open your mouth and don't bullshit with that store bought 64


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:30 AM~14247587
> *did you guys see this 63ss vert for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483007
> *


That one has been on CL for a long long long long time- there has to be somethin up with it- I meran why else wouldnt somebody buy it?? Thats jus my thoughts- cause even in a fucced up economy-- 14k for that would be a no brainer- RIGHT??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:50 PM~14247699
> *That one has been on CL for a long long long long time- there has to be somethin up with it- I meran why else wouldnt somebody buy it?? Thats jus my thoughts- cause even in a fucced up economy-- 14k for that would be a no brainer- RIGHT??
> *


If your talking about the 63 ss vert I think he wants 18k the car for 14k is the vert regal


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:49 AM~14247692
> *Get a car then you can open your mouth and don't bullshit with that store bought 64
> *


If it was stayin store bought-- then it would have been out A LONG time ago  
Besides- Id rather have a store bought 64 SS then build a GBODY that I would never get my money out of :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14247705
> *If your talking about the 63 ss vert I think he wants 18k the car for 14k is the vert regal
> *


WOOPS- ya=- Im talkin bout the 63- thats cause he haed it on CL for 16K- I just thought he lowered the price on here for some reason. But like I said- it was 16k on CL FOREVER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:52 PM~14247716
> *If it was stayin store bought-- then it would have been out A LONG time ago
> Besides- Id rahter have a store bought 64 SS then build a GBODY that I would never get my money out of :biggrin:
> *


sounds fair I guess. The problem with a lot of hardtops is if you put too much money on them you will loose out just like everything else.. I guess even a vert some of these guys have over 100gs in a car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:54 PM~14247725
> *WOOPS- ya=- Im talkin bout the 63- thats cause he haed it on CL for 16K- I just thought he lowered the price on here for some reason. But like I said- it was 16k on CL FOREVER
> *


I'm sure if that was the case someone could talk him down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm out for a minute guys I'm gonna play memory with my little girl :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14247624
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, FIRMEX
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:56 AM~14247734
> *I'm out for a minute guys I'm gonna play memory with my little girl :biggrin:
> *


Well I guess we know whos gonna win that one-- go ahead and tell Her I said congradulations :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14247631
> *What up Marcos  :wave:
> You going to Denver?
> Entering?
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAST UP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody need some cheap rims?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1229626455.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 20 2009, 12:59 PM~14247749
> *Well I guess we know whos gonna win that one-- go ahead and tell Her I said congradulations  :biggrin:
> *


Hows your daughters bike coming?? Last time I seen it, it looked sweet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:33 PM~14247911
> *Hows your daughters bike coming?? Last time I seen it, it looked sweet
> *


Heres some pics fROm a few days ago when I stopped by the shop to chec it out.. - its not done yet- still some things to do with the paint- it still needs wetsandin- more clear and some other things..

You really cant see the flakes in these pics
















This one shows the flake a little better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:22 PM~14247850
> *anybody need some cheap rims?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1229626455.html
> *


*Good price  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 03:43 PM~14248544
> *Good price
> *


 :yes: 
Can't remember but a few people was asking if I knew where a set of rims was.Shit the tires alone are that much if you go to Mi Jotos
Here's another cheap set
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1231081565.html


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 18 2009, 06:14 PM~14232898
> *damn bRO that sucks, how long is this tour?
> *


12 months dogg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 20 2009, 08:41 PM~14249978
> *12 months dogg
> *


What up Fawker :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out da homie Serio staight from Washifas when you get a chance :cheesy: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482348


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy ? Hope you are doing good Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 20 2009, 09:05 PM~14250091
> *Whats up Roy ? Hope you are doing good Wrinkles
> *


What up Ivan how you doing Fawker?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Doing good dogg just got back from wrestling camp with the boy making him a killing machine finally. I survived too dudes couldnt beleive i was on the mat doing the shit they were. I had to make sure and stretch every day though im sore as fuck now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14250298
> *Doing good dogg just got back from wrestling camp with the boy making him a killing machine finally. I survived too dudes couldnt beleive i was on the mat doing the shit they were. I had to make sure and stretch every day though im sore as fuck now.
> *


That's cool homie glad to hear you are doing Good :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You better be doing good too fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 20 2009, 09:54 PM~14250368
> *You better be doing good too fawker
> *


I'm Good bro been putting alot of time into Family time.....haven't done that shit in years Bro
You taking the 4 to Denver?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No im actually doing the same thing for the kids but still working on both cars . Thinking about training again too it felt good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 20 2009, 10:00 PM~14250418
> *No im actually doing the same thing for the kids but still working on both cars . Thinking about training again too it felt good
> *


You know you are still Welcome at the pad fawker


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 10:15 PM~14250522
> *You know you are still Welcome at the pad fawker
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite happy father day to everyone in co :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 20 2009, 10:34 PM~14250990
> *good nite happy father day to everyone in co :biggrin:
> *


X2 and right back at you homie  

I just noticed how nice this pic looks (IMO) so I had to post it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 21 2009, 12:10 AM~14251190
> *X2 and right back at you homie
> 
> I just noticed how nice this pic looks (IMO) so I had to post it
> ...


Congrats on a nice pic fucker.......It's really hard to take a bad pic of that car.......................anyways happy Fathers day fucker.......get yo celebration on .....we all deserve it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day!! And Good Morning Co


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247427
> *Sounds like it I'm sure there will be more GT's there this year since they are all about shows nowadays,not sure how many rides but probably alot of people
> *


YOU A FOO :biggrin: WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14247474
> *I'm just saying 30 shirts and 5 rides is weak.....just my .02
> *


 :biggrin: IT SURE IS SEE YOU HOMIES IN DENVER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PASSING BY COLORADO WUS SUP 2 ALL


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

happy fathers day co ryders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Father's Day CO riderz!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*Happy Father's Day to those Colorado Ryders with kids*


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 11:04 AM~14247427
> *Sounds like it I'm sure there will be more GT's there this year since they are all about shows nowadays,not sure how many rides but probably alot of people
> *


*CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU.....WILL BE THERE WITH CARS AND FULLTIMERS!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2009, 10:59 AM~14247389
> *Isn't Chuckieboy coming up??? I seen him at the LRM show and it sounded like he was coming for sure
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PERRITO...ILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 21 2009, 04:22 AM~14252022
> *YOU A FOO  :biggrin: WILL BE THERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


*X2.......YA SAVEZ ....* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 20 2009, 11:58 AM~14247742
> *:wave:
> *


*Q~VO LE MARCOS...WHAT IT DEW PERRITO...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14247474
> *I'm just saying 30 shirts and 5 rides is weak.....just my .02
> *


*X100000000000000* :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 21 2009, 12:10 AM~14251190
> *X2 and right back at you homie
> 
> I just noticed how nice this pic looks (IMO) so I had to post it
> ...


very nice picture homie....


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14254300
> *Q~VO LE MARCOS...WHAT IT DEW PERRITO...
> *


Que onda Chuck.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy Father's Day CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The Saga continues


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14254044
> *X76</span>*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14254044
> *Happy Father's Day to those Colorado Ryders with kids
> *


yes sir


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 04:12 PM~14255783
> *The Saga continues
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU HAVE BEGUN :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 21 2009, 05:48 PM~14256001
> *SO YOU HAVE BEGUN :0
> *


a small start yes


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14247659
> *I'm ready to take another stroll to LJ :biggrin:
> *


Roll by.Let me know before and ill take you to a better place for lunch.Im buying........... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 08:44 PM~14249994
> *Check out da homie Serio staight from Washifas when you get a chance :cheesy:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482348
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 21 2009, 08:15 PM~14256994
> *Roll by.Let me know before and ill take you to a better place for lunch.Im buying........... :biggrin:
> *


Oh I will doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats that in the background :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 21 2009, 02:18 PM~14255099
> *Que onda Chuck.
> *


*AQUI NO MAS PERRITO CHILLEN...WILL SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like this back there :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Haven't seen this one in years...


http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1231281048.html*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is a good deal....it's very tempting!

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1232435176.html*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 08:31 AM~14260604
> *Haven't seen this one in years...
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1231281048.html
> *



Only 7K...you should pick it up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 22 2009, 07:33 AM~14260616
> *Only 7K...you should pick it up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 08:46 AM~14260670
> *:uh:
> *



It would look good with that hot pink shirt you got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 22 2009, 08:48 AM~14260679
> *It would look good with that hot pink shirt you got
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 08:31 AM~14260604
> *Haven't seen this one in years...
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1231281048.html
> *



isnt this cips bROthers :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics of the shirt or it didn't happen :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 AM~14260612
> *This is a good deal....it's very tempting!
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1232435176.html
> *



THIS IS THE BEST DEAL ONLINE ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 09:15 AM~14261253
> *Pics of the shirt or it didn't happen :dunno:
> *


*It didn't happen  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 10:17 AM~14261281
> *It didn't happen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 08:32 AM~14260612
> *This is a good deal....it's very tempting!
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1232435176.html
> *



WOW. Where was this when i was buying my bomba? I wish i was ballin i would swoop this one up too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14254277
> *WHAT IT DEW PERRITO...ILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!   :biggrin:
> *


  homie, I'll see you guys up there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 11:24 AM~14261839
> *What up Fes  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Roy!!! figured you'd be out cruising today!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2009, 11:30 AM~14261870
> *Whutz Good Roy!!! figured you'd be out cruising today!!!
> *


I been looking at jobs figuring it's Monday and there might be a new one that popped up but no luck  
I guess Imma have to get the Rag out :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 11:35 AM~14261914
> *I been looking at jobs figuring it's Monday and there might be a new one that popped up but no luck
> I guess Imma have to get the Rag out :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2009, 10:11 AM~14261726
> * homie, I'll see you guys up there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*SEE YOU THERE FO SHO FES DOG.....THAT RIDE COMMING OUT CLEAN HOMEBOY!!!! SEE YOU IN DENVER OR THE SPRINGS BECAUSE WILL BE IN BOTH!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got pictures from the Alamosa Show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 22 2009, 11:54 AM~14262082
> *SEE YOU THERE FO SHO FES DOG.....THAT RIDE COMMING OUT CLEAN HOMEBOY!!!! SEE YOU IN DENVER OR THE SPRINGS BECAUSE WILL BE IN BOTH!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*
SERIO PEDO*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:20 PM~14262772
> *
> SERIO PEDO
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You got too much time on your hands!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 22 2009, 01:26 PM~14262831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You got too much time on your hands!!!
> *


I know huh :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 08:31 AM~14260604
> *Haven't seen this one in years...
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1231281048.html
> *


it's got a real oldschool look to it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2009, 12:42 PM~14262958
> *it's got a real oldschool look to it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1229702770.html


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 04:52 PM~14265173
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1229702770.html
> *


WIsh I could have that


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 05:52 PM~14265173
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1229702770.html
> *



Damn...I might need to ask my prezdent for a loan


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 12:20 PM~14262772
> *
> SERIO PEDO
> 
> ...


I'm going to still your pic Roy for my avi  

if you don't mind


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 22 2009, 08:26 PM~14266821
> *I'm going to still your pic Roy for my avi
> 
> if you don't mind
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

That fool is gettin clowned all over this website and he probably doesn't even know.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 22 2009, 07:26 PM~14266818
> *Damn...I might need to ask my prezdent for a loan
> *


*I was gonna ask if you guys would buy it for me out of club dues :biggrin: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 07:48 PM~14267032
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Jesus De Serio*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 22 2009, 08:00 PM~14267191
> *That fool is gettin clowned all over this website and he probably doesn't even know.
> *


if he's in Denver for the show I'm going to get his autograph (sp) and tell him we think he's the best and to make a LIL account and in 30 days to roll in OT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

sup co ryderz


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 23 2009, 03:00 PM~14274457
> *sup co ryderz
> *


What up Big Homie? You settle on a ride yet or what. Buy a bomb or i will kill a kitten as revenge! :biggrin: Just playin loc!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :rofl: nothin yet homie i'll let u know when i do


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 07:31 AM~14260604
> *Haven't seen this one in years...
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1231281048.html
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:54 PM~14275608
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=25636


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this is f-ing sick


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 22 2009, 09:37 PM~14267634
> *I was gonna ask if you guys would buy it for me out of club dues :biggrin:
> *



Don't you already got somethin sitting in Chucks garage??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 23 2009, 07:55 PM~14277246
> *http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=25636
> *


WTF :0 somebody better pick that up......fast.....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 23 2009, 08:07 PM~14277381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 23 2009, 08:12 PM~14277432
> *Don't you already got somethin sitting in Chucks garage??
> *



there isnt nothin here


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 23 2009, 08:14 PM~14277469
> *there isnt nothin here
> *



Where'd it go?? Or did you bolt it in that frame??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 23 2009, 08:30 PM~14277667
> *Where'd it go?? Or did you bolt it in that frame??
> *



it disappeared about a month ago :uh:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jun 23 2009, 06:55 PM~14277246
> *http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=25636
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jun 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14278123
> *:dunno:
> *


I agree that has to be a scam


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 08:15 PM~14278167
> *I agree that has to be a scam
> *


*Guaranteed!  *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14278531
> *Guaranteed!
> *


x76


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jun 23 2009, 08:11 PM~14278123
> *:dunno:
> *


*I got your message, I'll call u manana!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 23 2009, 08:07 PM~14277381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove*


:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2009, 02:27 AM~14260015
> *Looks like this back there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


JUST GOT FROM VEGAS DONT LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE, WILL POST PICTURES IN A COUPLE WEEKS WHATS GOING ON COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2009, 10:45 PM~14279264
> *JUST GOT FROM VEGAS DONT LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE, WILL POST PICTURES IN A COUPLE WEEKS WHATS GOING ON COLORADO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jun 23 2009, 07:30 PM~14276990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is bad you would need clear floors or a body lift to see that so show car only :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryderz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 09:10 PM~14278838
> *RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove
> :wave:
> *


*sup bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2009, 09:45 PM~14279264
> *JUST GOT FROM VEGAS DONT LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE, WILL POST PICTURES IN A COUPLE WEEKS WHATS GOING ON COLORADO
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ'S 63WAG (Nov 7, 2006)

FOR SALE 18K O.B.O


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I got an interview at 12:30 wish me luck Colorado I need to get back in tha Swang of Thangs :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14282459
> *Well I got an interview at 12:30 wish me luck Colorado I need to get back in tha Swang of Thangs :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck... Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 24 2009, 10:39 AM~14282611
> *Good Luck... Whut Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Fes
well I got the Yob :cheesy: 
i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Whats up coloRadO ryders


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 02:13 PM~14284623
> *Whats up coloRadO ryders
> *


whats up with you


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 01:13 PM~14284623
> *Whats up coloRadO ryders
> *


*So I take it things went OK in court today  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 12:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATS!*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 02:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS, I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALOT HAPPIER, NOW THAT YOU DON'T HAVE TO STAY AT HOME ANYMORE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas
Yeah imma be happy ,probably just tired as hell over the next few weeks
Suppose to be getting over 50 hours so that's Good


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14282459
> *Well I got an interview at 12:30 wish me luck Colorado I need to get back in tha Swang of Thangs :biggrin:
> *


congrats roy, be S S S SERIO on your new yob!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 04:18 PM~14285865
> *Thanks fellas
> Yeah imma be happy ,probably just tired as hell over the next few weeks
> Suppose to be getting over 50 hours so that's Good
> *



Congratz Roy


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 24 2009, 04:13 PM~14285821
> *So I take it things went OK in court today
> *



x76 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 24 2009, 06:27 PM~14287041
> *Congratz Roy
> *


Thanks bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 24 2009, 06:23 PM~14286991
> *congrats roy, be S S S SERIO on your new yob!
> *


Thanks *R*uben and tuuuuuuuu sabbeeeeesssss esseeee


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 12:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 01:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


you gonna be rusty as hell at work :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup ruben :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 24 2009, 06:27 PM~14287041
> *Congratz Roy
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 02:13 PM~14284623
> *Whats up coloRadO ryders
> *


Whats happening...............


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14288070
> *sup ruben :wave:
> *


whats up joe blow :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 12:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the JOB , now you can get some cash together and come visit MOM !!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 01:49 PM~14284373
> *Thanks Fes
> well I got the Yob :cheesy:
> i start on Monday.....not as much as I was getting paid but I gotta prove I know what I know first.....cool thing is I'm still a foreman :biggrin:
> *


El Jeffe huh right on congrats bro can i have a loan now ?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 24 2009, 03:13 PM~14285821
> *So I take it things went OK in court today
> *


I got home and got right bac to work- so I didnt really call anybody- chuc called me right away- I figured with as much as he talks he would have told all my bROthers :biggrin: 


They gave me 5 with a tail of 4. and I have a month till I gotta show up..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 PM~14290287
> *They gave me 5 with a tail of 4. and I have a month till I gotta show up..
> *


shitty man :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 PM~14290313
> *shitty man  :angry:
> *


YUP-- but Ill get thROugh it- It could have been a whole lot worse...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 11:10 PM~14290409
> *YUP-- but Ill get thROugh it- It could have been a whole lot worse...
> *


thats a pretty bad ticket though 


where they gonna put ya? any word on any good time at all ?

or is it all straight time


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290287
> *I got home and got right bac to work- so I didnt really call anybody- chuc called me right away- I figured with as much as he talks he would have told all my bROthers :biggrin:
> They gave me 5 with a tail of 4. and I have a month till I gotta show up..
> *


shit man that blows hopefully that bill i got you on goes through


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 24 2009, 11:18 PM~14291181
> *shit man that blows hopefully that bill i got you on goes through
> *


YUP- Im hopin so . If that goes thROugh it would be a big help for sure


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 24 2009, 11:07 PM~14291059
> *thats a pretty bad ticket though
> where they gonna put ya?  any word on any good time at all ?
> 
> ...


THat bill that I showed ya is suppose to go before congress this month- hopefully it goes thROugh.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 12:48 AM~14291442
> *THat bill that I showed ya is suppose to go before congress this month- hopefully it goes thROugh.
> *


So see ya at the show one last time?? I need another hug and I'm sure you do :cheesy: but on the real we all gonna keep ryding for you and praying for your return


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2009, 11:55 PM~14291490
> *So see ya at the show one last time?? I need another hug and I'm sure you do :cheesy: but on the real we all gonna keep ryding for you and praying for your return
> *


YUP- Ill be there homie- we are all gonna have a bangin ass weekend- WILD TURKEY for me- coROnas for all of yall :biggrin: 

ANd I apreciate it homie-- I hope all my fellow coloRadO ryders keep the movement gROwin so when I get out its on a whole notha level. Im sure Sean will have gone thROugh a few more rides by then- hopefully he will keep me updated with pics.. Hopefully all of yall will send me pROgress pics of whats goin on...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hopefully MOST HATED will do what we can to keep the streets hot


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 PM~14290982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You cant jus post up one pic- keep em comin bRO :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:03 AM~14291530
> *hopefully MOST HATED will do what we can to keep the streets hot
> *


Sounds good


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 01:00 AM~14291511
> *YUP- Ill be there homie- we are all gonna have a bangin ass weekend- WILD TURKEY for me- CROWN FOR SIKSIX -coROnas for all of yall :biggrin:
> 
> ANd I apreciate it homie-- I hope all my fellow coloRadO ryders keep the movement gROwin so when I get out its on a whole notha level. Im sure Sean will have gone thROugh a few more rides by then- hopefully he will keep me updated with pics.. Hopefully all of yall will send me pROgress pics of whats goin on...
> ...


FIXTED


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 AM~14291543
> *Sounds good
> *



At least you got another 30 to get shit together...thats cool.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290287
> *I got home and got right bac to work- so I didnt really call anybody- chuc called me right away- I figured with as much as he talks he would have told all my bROthers :biggrin:
> They gave me 5 with a tail of 4. and I have a month till I gotta show up..
> *


*Damn bROther that's not bad considering, well u know. Hopefully you hit the same college as Clint.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 12:00 AM~14291511
> *YUP- Ill be there homie- we are all gonna have a bangin ass weekend- WILD TURKEY for me- coROnas for all of yall :biggrin:
> 
> ANd I apreciate it homie-- I hope all my fellow coloRadO ryders keep the movement gROwin so when I get out its on a whole notha level. Im sure Sean will have gone thROugh a lot more ladies by then- hopefully he will keep me updated with pics.. Hopefully all of yall will send me pROgress pics of whats goin on...
> ...



*FIX T :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, painloc21

*Q~VO le pRimO!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 25 2009, 01:32 AM~14291687
> *AllHustle NoLove, painloc21
> 
> Q~VO le pRimO!
> *



Dying in this heat pRimO. I gots no central air. And you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what it do Sean hows the 4?? WHats up Pain?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:39 AM~14291730
> *what it do Sean hows the 4?? WHats up Pain?
> *



just chillen. And you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 25 2009, 01:45 AM~14291764
> *just chillen. And you?
> *


another night at work, working hard as you can tell :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:39 AM~14291730
> *what it do Sean hows the 4?? WHats up Pain?
> *


*Just need guts, top, and juice :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 25 2009, 01:56 AM~14291818
> *Just need guts, top, and juice  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO... Congratz Roy on the J-O-B!!! and damn Swiph that sucks but we'll hold it down till you get out homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Been a minute since I've been on. Hope everyone's good :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 25 2009, 12:30 AM~14291676
> *FIX T  :biggrin:
> *


YUP- Im gonna need those pics for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 25 2009, 12:29 AM~14291673
> *Damn bROther that's not bad considering, well u know. Hopefully you hit the same college as Clint.
> *


Ya-- thats for sure-- it could have been alot worse for sure.. ANd ya-- maybe me and clint well be class mates :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 25 2009, 08:40 AM~14293525
> *Whutz Up CO... Congratz Roy on the J-O-B!!! and damn Swiph that sucks but we'll hold it down till you get out homie!!!
> *


YUP-- it sux- but thats life. Fuc aROund and get caught up. I hope everybody that is is in this topic readin this and kinda knows whats goin on takes notes. Cause all bullshit aside- I wasnt sellin dope-- but I still caught a conspiracy case . Point is- you dont have to be sellin dope for the Feds to indite you,  so I hope all my Ryders and bROthers in here pay alot closer to thier surROundings..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14294320
> *YUP-- it sux- but thats life. Fuc aROund and get caught up. I hope everybody that is is in this topic readin this and kinda knows whats goin on takes notes. Cause all bullshit aside- I wasnt sellin dope-- but I still caught a conspiracy case . Point is- you dont have to be sellin dope for the Feds to indite you, so I hope all my Ryders and bROthers in here pay alot closer to thier surROundings..
> *


That sucks ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14294320
> *YUP-- it sux- but thats life. Fuc aROund and get caught up. I hope everybody that is is in this topic readin this and kinda knows whats goin on takes notes. Cause all bullshit aside- I wasnt sellin dope-- but I still caught a conspiracy case . Point is- you dont have to be sellin dope for the Feds to indite you, so I hope all my Ryders and bROthers in here pay alot closer to thier surROundings..
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Think of it this way Adam.....sucks to be locked up but at least it's the Fedz bRO .....shit could be worse.....State sucks...too much drama in there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14294320
> *YUP-- it sux- but thats life. Fuc aROund and get caught up. I hope everybody that is is in this topic readin this and kinda knows whats goin on takes notes. Cause all bullshit aside- I wasnt sellin dope-- but I still caught a conspiracy case . Point is- you dont have to be sellin dope for the Feds to indite you,   so I hope all my Ryders and bROthers in here pay alot closer to thier surROundings..
> *



The whole situation sucks Homie!!!! Stay up tho bRO, we'll be here holdin it down!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 25 2009, 12:12 PM~14294947
> *The whole situation sucks Homie!!!! Stay up tho bRO, we'll be here holdin it down!!!
> *


Whut Up Izz!!! Long time no see!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 25 2009, 12:16 PM~14294976
> *Whut Up Izz!!! Long time no see!!!
> *


X2 
What da Bizz Izz :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jun 25 2009, 12:16 PM~14294976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Homie!!!! Heard you gtta a Y.O.B...Congrats bro.

Just been chillen tryin to do a few things to the Regal here and there, moneys tight 

so its takin a minute but I'm tryin to catch to all you guys on here on LIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 25 2009, 12:25 PM~14295055
> *What up pana!!!! Just slavin at work :angry:
> 
> Wuz good wit ya??
> ...


Yeah finally got a YOB homie......It's catch up time......and I aint talkin bout Heinz :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 25 2009, 11:12 AM~14294947
> *The whole situation sucks Homie!!!! Stay up tho bRO, we'll be here holdin it down!!!
> *


I will dawg- Ill get thROugh it. Its jus gonna be a day by day thing. Jus make sure all yall out here keep doin ya thing and keep coloRadO gROwin and gettin stROnger in this movement. Hopefully by the time I get out the hop game will have already taken off and hopefully we will have a list of full undercarriage cars amongst ALL of us in THE MILE HIGH..


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 01:17 PM~14295455
> *I will dawg- Ill get thROugh it. Its jus gonna be a day by day thing.  Jus make sure all yall out here keep doin ya thing and keep coloRadO gROwin and gettin stROnger in this movement. Hopefully by the time I get out the hop game will have already taken off and hopefully we will have a list of full undercarriage cars amongst  ALL of us  in THE MILE HIGH..
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 01:17 PM~14295455
> *I will dawg- Ill get thROugh it. Its jus gonna be a day by day thing.  Jus make sure all yall out here keep doin ya thing and keep coloRadO gROwin and gettin stROnger in this movement. Hopefully by the time I get out the hop game will have already taken off and hopefully we will have a list of full undercarriage cars amongst  ALL of us  in THE MILE HIGH..
> *


Don't worry homie i'll teach you how to make pruno before ya go in


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2009, 12:38 PM~14295666
> *Don't worry homie i'll teach you how to make pruno before ya go in
> *


And Ill show you how to take shots of WILD TURKEY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 01:43 PM~14295737
> *And Ill show you how to take shots of WILD TURKEY :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 




:barf:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

*I need an OG FAN SHROUD to a 1966 super sport 327 Impala. I NEED IT ASAP. It doesnt have to be in perfect shape- I will metal work it if it has a few dings- but the better shape is wanted. I NEED THIS ASAP. Please do what you can do to find one of these thROugh any homies you might think has one..*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14295751
> *:cheesy:
> :barf:
> *



Im tellin ya- with Apple Soda- IT IS THE ABSOLUTE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

sup big co how is everyone today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Colorado?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, 1 LOW AZTEC

What up homie- whats good wit ya.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 25 2009, 12:17 PM~14295455
> *I will dawg- Ill get thROugh it. Its jus gonna be a day by day thing.  Jus make sure all yall out here keep doin ya thing and keep coloRadO gROwin and gettin stROnger in this movement. Hopefully by the time I get out the hop game will have already taken off and hopefully we will have a list of full undercarriage cars amongst  ALL of us  in THE MILE HIGH..
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jun 25 2009, 05:57 PM~14299117
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


nothin-- a POST ABOVE YOU IS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.ibogleif.dk/spil/flashspil/minigolf/minigolf.swf


this shit is fun


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 25 2009, 06:56 PM~14299687
> *http://www.ibogleif.dk/spil/flashspil/minigolf/minigolf.swf
> this shit is fun
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co sorry bout the shit swiph


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jun 25 2009, 10:05 PM~14301240
> *whats up co sorry bout the shit swiph
> *


What up richie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jun 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14301240
> *whats up co sorry bout the shit swiph
> *


Dont be sorry-- BE AWARE. I only posted this up about me so all my ryders in here will think twice about whatever they got goin on aROund them. I dont want no sympathy fROm my Ryders in here-- I fucced up and now Im payin the price- thats how life goes. Like i said- you dont have to be sellin dope to get caught up. The feds will indite you on a conspiracy charge and make you deal with it and try to fight it- but once they start staccin them years up on ya-= pleading guilty to the minum starts lookin better and better. They will bust your ass whether you are sellin dope or not- if you are involved in any way- you are fucced- whether its jus holdin onto dope for someone-- whether its jus takin it fROM one place to another for someone whether you are *CUTTIN DOPE *or* MAKIN HIGH END STASH SPOTS*- no matter how you are involved-- YOU ARE CATCHIN A CONSPIRACY CHARGE- and the feds dont give a fuc what you got to say..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado T.G.I.F. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 AM~14303920
> *Good Morning Colorado T.G.I.F.  :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going Sean?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 AM~14303920
> *Good Morning Colorado T.G.I.F.  :biggrin:
> *





:h5: :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 AM~14303920
> *Good Morning Colorado T.G.I.F.  :biggrin:
> *



Whutz up bRO??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

sup CO 

R.I.P. Michael Jackson


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 26 2009, 08:39 AM~14304638
> *sup CO
> 
> R.I.P. Michael Jackson
> *



What up devil? You get that trucc yesterday?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Jun 26 2009, 05:24 AM~14304044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What's cracken Big Izzy?*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 02:20 PM~14307786
> *
> What's cracken Big Izzy?
> *



Not much Homie..how's that 64 comin along??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 02:20 PM~14307786
> *Going good bRO. What's good in LJ?
> *


You've been here ain't nothing good down here


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

u not yet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

:0 





























:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14310500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2009, 03:45 PM~14309137
> *You've been here ain't nothing good down here
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 26 2009, 03:44 PM~14309127
> *Not much Homie..how's that 64 comin along??
> *


*It's going bRO, it's downhill fROm here  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14311675
> *:uh:
> *


If you only knew :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 26 2009, 10:19 PM~14311697
> *It's going bRO, it's downhill fROm here
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 26 2009, 11:50 PM~14312470
> *If you only knew :biggrin:
> *


tell us so we can all know :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 27 2009, 08:21 AM~14313938
> *tell us so we can all know :biggrin:
> *


Hec Larry- I dont even know whats goin on wit it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Fellas!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that Cip...lookin real nice.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks good Cip dawg


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 09:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Let's go hit some switches on some bitches :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 27 2009, 03:33 PM~14315664
> *Let's go hit some switches on some bitches :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 





Some fool in some wack ass Caprice busted a 3 on me today :angry: 
I'll serve dat fawker next year :biggrin: 



What up Big sean :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
friend!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jun 27 2009, 06:02 PM~14316401
> *2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> friend!
> *



what up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2009, 02:35 PM~14315678
> *:cheesy:
> Some fool in some wack ass Caprice busted a 3 on me today :angry:
> I'll serve dat fawker next year :biggrin:
> ...


*You already served him dawgie....u ROll'n a trey rag...he's ROll'n a caprice *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 27 2009, 06:29 PM~14316573
> *You already served him dawgie....u ROll'n a trey rag...he's ROll'n a caprice
> *


Oh yeah :cheesy

And I get to keep it :biggrin: :


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2009, 05:37 PM~14316614
> *Oh yeah :cheesy
> 
> And I get to keep it :biggrin: :
> *


*Yeah only because when u saw the ferria I put in your face, u got scared...and took it off the market :angry: 

But it's all good homie who needs 2 rags? :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 27 2009, 07:35 PM~14316920
> *Yeah only because when u saw the ferria I put in your face, u got scared...and took it off the market  :angry:
> 
> But it's all good homie who needs 2 rags?  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jun 27 2009, 10:17 AM~14314152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you do to me :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > Looks like you do to me :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up co what it do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 27 2009, 07:35 PM~14316920
> *Yeah only because when u saw the ferria I put in your face, u got scared...and took it off the market  :angry:
> 
> But it's all good homie who needs 2 rags?  :cheesy:
> *


*I was actually offered 20k but I wanted 22*  
But it's all good Imma roll it for now and get a frame ready to put under it hopefully by next season :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 28 2009, 09:56 AM~14320467
> *I was actually offered 20k but I wanted 22
> But it's all good Imma roll it for now and get a  frame ready to put under it hopefully by next season :biggrin:
> *


*20...22..it's all the same :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 28 2009, 11:19 AM~14320555
> *20...22..it's all the same :cheesy:
> *


To a baller like you it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Back to work :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 28 2009, 11:19 AM~14320555
> *20...22..it's all the same :cheesy:
> *



are you gonna ROll by the fair


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 28 2009, 12:05 PM~14320770
> *Back to work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


all work n no play makes roy a dull boy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 28 2009, 11:19 AM~14320555
> *20...22..it's all the same :cheesy:
> *


I'm gonna side with you Sean when you posted the cash his butt puckered up :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...



Lean Back...Lean Back...Lean Back


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14323774
> *Lean Back...Lean Back...Lean Back
> *


YUP-- it helps out alot :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2009, 06:07 PM~14322858
> *I'm gonna side with you Sean when you posted the cash his butt puckered up :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2009, 07:07 PM~14322858
> *I'm gonna side with you Sean when you posted the cash his butt puckered up :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 10:59 AM~14328874
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks bRO-- hopefully Ill have it up another 6inches atleast by The denver show- As long as I get it workin the way I want it should happen. If not- Fuc it- we'll jus bang the bumper the way it is :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 29 2009, 05:42 AM~14326530
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


tell me I'm lying :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 29 2009, 01:24 PM~14329679
> *Thanks bRO-- hopefully Ill have it up another 6inches atleast by The denver show- As long as I get it workin the way I want it should happen. If not- Fuc it- we'll jus bang the bumper the way it is :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna hop it in the show or you got some calling out to do??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:50 PM~14329931
> *are you gonna hop it in the show or you got some calling out to do??
> *


*Both! :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 29 2009, 02:02 PM~14330042
> *Both!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey if I was going on his vacation I'd act a fool up there :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jun 29 2009, 12:50 PM~14329931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the plan Larry :cheesy:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

sup co ryderz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14330276
> *As long as everything goes right-- I will
> :biggrin:
> Thats the plan Larry :cheesy:
> *


sounds good Swiph I hope I'm at the right place at the right time


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Sick!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14331014
> *sounds good Swiph I hope I'm at the right place at the right time
> *



ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jun 29 2009, 03:32 PM~14330902
> *sup co ryderz
> *



What up Devil? Im quitin smokin today!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 29 2009, 04:29 PM~14331480
> *What up Devil? Im quitin smokin today!
> *


good do it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 29 2009, 01:24 PM~14329679
> *Thanks bRO-- hopefully Ill have it up another 6inches atleast by The denver show- As long as I get it workin the way I want it should happen. If not- Fuc it- we'll jus bang the bumper the way it is :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14331014
> *sounds good Swiph I hope I'm at the right place at the right time
> *


X2 but I'll be in the family van  but this is the last time all you Colorado riders will see me rolling like that I should be able to drive by the end of July :biggrin: 

Larry hit me up later and let me know if I made wrong move buying that truck or is ok for what I paid for it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~+Jun 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14314174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Damn Homie!!!! That shits gettin it :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see it at the Lowrider Show


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 29 2009, 09:33 PM~14335612
> * :0
> 
> Damn Homie!!!! That shits gettin it :biggrin:
> ...



Thanks homie-- Its comin along. I got a good solid ride to start with-- now Im jus tryin to take make it a little bit better little by little.. Hopefully I can pull off what Im tryin to by July 10th


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

CLORADO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 29 2009, 03:10 PM~14331279
> *Fuckin Sick!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...


Thutz whut im talkin' about right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 30 2009, 02:09 PM~14342251
> *Thutz whut im talkin' about right there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is some funny shit right here


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...


NO WIEGHT?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343094
> *NO WIEGHT?
> *


My Rac is HEAVY AS FUC- AINT NOTHIN DIFFERENT THEN I TOLD YA BEFORE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 30 2009, 05:35 PM~14343669
> *My Rac is HEAVY AS FUC- AINT NOTHIN DIFFERENT THEN I TOLD YA BEFORE
> *


nice see ya in denver


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jun 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14346904
> *nice see ya in denver
> *



Jus dont bring the elephants :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jun 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14346904
> *nice see ya in denver
> *


Jus dont bring the elephants :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 30 2009, 11:06 PM~14347441
> *Jus dont bring the elephants :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 30 2009, 11:06 PM~14347441
> *Jus dont bring the elephants :biggrin:
> *


Wow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 30 2009, 10:45 PM~14347929
> *Wow!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Fuc it-- let the elephants show up- I call FLOATERS JUS WHAT THEY ARE 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jun 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14347732
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROckies :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 08:21 PM~14317665
> *Im tryin to get the most I can out of it before JULY 12th-- but heres a sneak peek for my coloRadO ryders fROm today
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BROTHER THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING "719" "303" "970" :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 1 2009, 09:19 AM~14350187
> *GOOD MORNING "719" "303" "970"  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Tony


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 1 2009, 08:18 AM~14350175
> *DAMN BROTHER THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bRO-- Its gettin there- still workin on it tho


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 1 2009, 08:19 AM~14350187
> *GOOD MORNING "719" "303" "970"  :biggrin:
> *



what up pimpin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 1 2009, 12:10 AM~14348191
> *Fuc it-- let the elephants show up- I call FLOATERS JUS WHAT THEY ARE
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

sup co ryderz is everyone ready for da denver show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 10:07 PM~14346735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2009, 10:25 AM~14351226
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14354428
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*You just like the girlz in the black dresses dancing on the pole :cheesy: *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM COLORADO I WANT TO KNOW WHO CAN SEND ME THE ADRESS TO THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW POR FAVOR I NEED TO SEE HOW FAR IMA BE STAYING FROM THE SHOW THANKS IN ADVANCE IF ANYBODY CAN PM ME


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14354428
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THE GAME NEEDS MORE WOMEN IN IT I DONT THINK I BOUT A WOMENS RAP CD SINCE MIA X


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, *AllHustle NoLove* , 391_cutlass


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 09:29 PM~14358193
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove  , 391_cutlass
> :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356270
> *Coming Soon...
> 
> 
> ...


GOSH DAMN  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14356658
> *Q-VO TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM COLORADO I WANT TO KNOW WHO CAN SEND ME THE ADRESS TO THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW POR FAVOR I NEED TO SEE HOW FAR IMA BE STAYING FROM THE SHOW THANKS IN ADVANCE IF ANYBODY CAN PM ME
> *



4600 Humboldt Street
Denver, CO 80216


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 1 2009, 12:10 AM~14348191
> *Fuc it-- let the elephants show up- I call FLOATERS JUS WHAT THEY ARE
> :biggrin:
> *


JUS SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE , ILL LINE UP THE SHOW CAR


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 01:48 AM~14359460
> *JUS SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE , ILL LINE UP THE SHOW CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: HELL YA!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 2 2009, 01:08 AM~14359589
> *:nicoderm:  HELL YA!
> *


wutz up GOODTIMER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 2 2009, 01:08 AM~14359589
> *:nicoderm:  HELL YA!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT WORKS TO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 12:49 AM~14359724
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT WORKS TO
> *


WUS SUP PIMP WE READY FOR DENVER HOMIE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 2 2009, 01:52 AM~14359734
> *WUS SUP PIMP WE READY FOR DENVER HOMIE
> *


WE STAY READY HOMIE SEE YOU THERE I POSTED ROOM INFO IN OUR TOPIC.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 01:58 AM~14359754
> *WE STAY READY HOMIE SEE YOU THERE I POSTED ROOM INFO IN OUR TOPIC.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 12:58 AM~14359754
> *WE STAY READY HOMIE SEE YOU THERE I POSTED ROOM INFO IN OUR TOPIC.
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMEBOY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 PM~14359460
> *JUS SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE , ILL LINE UP THE SHOW CAR
> 
> 
> ...


that looks mean but I already told you that. can't wait to see it in person homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 2 2009, 02:15 AM~14359800
> *that looks mean but I already told you that. can't wait to see it in person homie
> *


see you in dtown homie.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

good morning co ryderz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 12:48 AM~14359460
> *JUS SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE , ILL LINE UP THE SHOW CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14360849
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



What up Homie!!!!


Whutz good Colorado!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 2 2009, 10:07 AM~14361470
> *What up Homie!!!!
> Whutz good Colorado!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good peeps?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 PM~14359460
> *JUS SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE , ILL LINE UP THE SHOW CAR
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldnt bring it- if I was gonna swing it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14362388
> *I wouldnt bring it- if I was gonna swing it
> *



Whats the good word Swiph, Hows things lookin on the 51. Looks like imma miss the Denver show :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14362388
> *I wouldnt bring it- if I was gonna swing it
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 02:15 PM~14364427
> *SEE YOU THERE
> *



Of course 



EDIT---- and there ya go winkin at me a million times-- cut that shit out :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 2 2009, 11:50 AM~14362982
> *Whats the good word Swiph, Hows things lookin on the 51. Looks like imma miss the Denver show :uh:
> *



Why you gonna miss the Denver show??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 2 2009, 03:19 PM~14364494
> *Why you gonna miss the Denver show??
> *



some bad shit just happened and i had to spend the money i had saved up for the Denver show on fixing some bullshit. But ill still see you at the next meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14364522
> *some bad shit just happened and i had to spend the money i had saved up for the Denver show on fixing some bullshit. But ill still see you at the next meeting.  :biggrin:
> *



Damn- thats shitty.. Is everything alright??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 2 2009, 03:28 PM~14364587
> *Damn- thats shitty..  Is everything alright??
> *



Well it could be better but it aint as drastic as your situation. So it should be cool


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14356658
> *Q-VO TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM COLORADO I WANT TO KNOW WHO CAN SEND ME THE ADRESS TO THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW POR FAVOR I NEED TO SEE HOW FAR IMA BE STAYING FROM THE SHOW THANKS IN ADVANCE IF ANYBODY CAN PM ME
> *


If its at the Holiday inn i think its only a few miles away from the coliseum


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>  " GOODTIMES " TTT  </span>


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 2 2009, 02:31 PM~14364613
> *Well it could be better but it aint as drastic as your situation. So  it should be cool
> *



It could always be worse homie-- jus like mine- I could be goin away for way way longer- so jus be thankful you are breathin and healthy and life goes on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14368328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats tight :thumbsup: *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 2 2009, 03:17 PM~14364462
> *Of course
> EDIT---- and there ya go winkin at me a million times-- cut that shit out :biggrin:
> *


SWING THAT IMP BY THE MOTEL FRIDAY NIGHT , LETS SEE WHAT IT DO .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14368385
> *Thats tight  :thumbsup:
> *


some guy in offtopic had his 17 yr old daughter draw it up she was unsatisified with it but your your own worst critic I really like it


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14368328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR NEXT TAT?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14368423
> *IS THAT YOUR NEXT TAT?
> *


I"ve been a tatted MOST HATED member for a really long time already


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14368409
> *SWING THAT IMP BY THE MOTEL FRIDAY NIGHT , LETS SEE WHAT IT DO .
> *


THats what I already planned on doin- what were you thinkin


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 10:51 PM~14368460
> *I"ve been a tatted MOST HATED member for a really long time already
> *


YOU GONNA PARTY WITH US AT THE MOTEL HOMIE.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 2 2009, 11:46 PM~14369172
> *YOU GONNA PARTY WITH US AT THE MOTEL HOMIE.
> *


hell yeah I got to hit a bar or something for a while though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 05:15 AM~14370661
> *hell yeah I got to hit a bar or something for a while though :biggrin:
> *


wus sup homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2009, 07:42 AM~14370937
> *wus sup homie
> *


not much how you doing?? Have you sold that beautiful bomb yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~+Jul 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14368409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDIT-- I misread your post. I thought it said AT the hotel- not BY it.. You are in My city-- you can come to me homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 2 2009, 08:04 PM~14367282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA *Damn RO4LIFE 719, you gotta be a stupid mutha fucka to chop a tree down on a car! :roflmao: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEKEND....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 3 2009, 10:46 AM~14372216
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEKEND....
> *


*What's good Big Chucks!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 10:47 AM~14372225
> *What's good Big Chucks!
> *


*STAYING ON THE GRIND HOMIE....YOU READY TO GO LIVE OH QUE !!! WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMEBOY................*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14372195
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Chuck was that you??? U might as well buy her a new Geo Metro w/ $500!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 3 2009, 10:49 AM~14372237
> *Damn Chuck was that you??? U might as well buy her a new Geo Metro w/ $500!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 3 2009, 10:48 AM~14372236
> *STAYING ON THE GRIND HOMIE....YOU READY TO GO LIVE OH QUE !!! WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMEBOY................
> *


*Doing the same perRO, lets try and party together next weekend fo sho!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 10:52 AM~14372265
> *Doing the same perRO, lets try and party together next weekend fo sho!
> *


*FO SHO.....WILL CHOP IT UP PERRO......."YOU ALREADY KNOW"*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 11:50 AM~14372251
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We need pics of the damage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WORLD WIDE COLORADO!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 3 2009, 10:54 AM~14372290
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*CALMATE PRIMO........BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT YA SAVEZ.........* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14372195
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA  Damn RO4LIFE 719, you gotta be a stupid mutha fucka to chop a tree down on a car! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sux you gonna pay 500 damages for a 350 dollar car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485948
seems like a good deal for anyone w/ a 93-96 Big Body!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 11:57 AM~14372316
> *damn that sux you gonna pay 500 damages for a 350 dollar car
> *


Cipies bid was 754.58 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 3 2009, 10:52 AM~14372275
> *FO SHO.....WILL CHOP IT UP PERRO......."YOU ALREADY KNOW"
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 3 2009, 10:53 AM~14372278
> *We need pics of the damage!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X 76


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14372195
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA  Damn RO4LIFE 719, you gotta be a stupid mutha fucka to chop a tree down on a car! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



You will never go near a tree at my house.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 3 2009, 01:05 PM~14372848
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> You will never go near a tree at my house.
> *



fuck it what can you do accidents happen


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14373030
> *
> 
> 
> ...









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 3 2009, 01:18 PM~14372932
> *fuck it what can you do accidents happen
> *


Did you do that chuck ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 3 2009, 01:42 PM~14373088
> *Did you do that chuck ?
> *




:werd:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 3 2009, 02:09 PM~14373296
> *:werd:
> *


Oh well dogg shit happens you can always say you were drunk off your ass when you cut the tree down. We all have done shit like that and i mean all of us some just didnt get caught doing it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 3 2009, 02:25 PM~14373379
> *Oh well dogg shit happens you can always say you were drunk off your ass when you cut the tree down. We all have done shit like that and i mean all of us some just didnt get caught doing it.
> *


The bad part is she seen the tree fallin and she still kept driving


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 3 2009, 02:25 PM~14373379
> *Oh well dogg shit happens you can always say you were drunk off your ass when you cut the tree down. We all have done shit like that and i mean all of us some just didnt get caught doing it.
> *


yeah shit happens man


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14372195
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA  Damn RO4LIFE 719, you gotta be a stupid mutha fucka to chop a tree down on a car! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 3 2009, 01:18 PM~14372932
> *fuck it what can you do accidents happen
> *



Thats true...o'well, you'll make up for it on the next tree. Just be glad it was a metro and not a rag 65 or something


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*When you own your own business at 25 years old, $500 ain't shit! :0 *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 06:51 PM~14375322
> *When you own your own business at 25 years old, $500 ain't shit!  :0
> *




you know thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryderz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 3 2009, 07:46 PM~14375592
> *whats good co ryderz
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a safe and happy 4th everyone


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 3 2009, 08:22 PM~14375785
> *Have a safe and happy 4th everyone
> *


same to you homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 3 2009, 06:51 PM~14375322
> *When you own your own business at 25 years old, $500 ain't shit!  :0
> *


no shit I'm broke wish I had my own business


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 06:15 AM~14370661
> *hell yeah I got to hit a bar or something for a while though :biggrin:
> *


THE BARS IN THE HOTEL PIMP


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14371770
> *EDIT-- I misread your post. I thought it said AT the hotel- not BY it.. You are in My city--  you can come to me homie
> *


YOU AINT TAKING IT TO DENVER , FOR THA AFTER HOP?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14371770
> *EDIT-- I misread your post. I thought it said AT the hotel- not BY it.. You are in My city--  you can come to me homie
> *


YOU AINT TAKING IT TO DENVER , FOR THA AFTER HOP?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whutz good co ryderz HAPPY 4th to everyone c safe n have fun

someone on here maybe can give me some info on blowproofs dumps


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 3 2009, 10:46 PM~14377232
> *YOU AINT TAKING IT TO DENVER , FOR THA AFTER HOP?
> *


I know NEW MEXICOS schools arent that great-- but damn *****.. OK- HERE let me break this down for ya. YOU SAID- "COME BY THE HOTEL FRIDAY NIGHT AND LETS SEE WHAT IT DO". 
SO- I was replyin to your comment about FRIDAY NIGHT.
I didnt know the AFTA HOPS are BEFORE the shows now :dunno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST WANNA WISH COLORADO A HAPPY 4TH...SEE YOU FOO'S NEXT WEEKEND!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT 

happy 4th of July CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy 4th everyone!!! Be safe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY COLORADO!!!!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 04:16 AM~14383642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool it's on a Saturday again,I'll be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 04:16 AM~14383642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 5 2009, 09:31 AM~14384077
> *I'll be there again
> *


No taking the big couch this time fawker


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 5 2009, 09:33 AM~14384083
> *No taking the big couch this time fawker
> *


I can sleep in the closet like Jerry did :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 5 2009, 09:49 AM~14384146
> *I can sleep in the closet like Jerry did :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds good guys. :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 04:16 AM~14383642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we will be there for sure homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 03:16 AM~14383642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, AllHustle NoLove
WHAT UP DADDY, ANYONE PUT 42 INCH MOON ROOFS IN THERE RIDE DOWN THERE IF SO I GOT SOME FORSALE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 5 2009, 12:23 PM~14385111
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, AllHustle NoLove
> WHAT UP DADDY, ANYONE PUT 42 INCH MOON ROOFS IN THERE RIDE DOWN THERE IF SO I GOT SOME FORSALE :biggrin:
> *


I don't know right off hand, but I will ask aROund for sure. Guess you wouldn't need a moon ROof any more huh! :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jul 5 2009, 12:48 PM~14384937
> *we will be there for sure homie
> *


Cool.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 5 2009, 01:23 PM~14385109
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the support everyone


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey colorado! i live in breckenridge. about 60 miles west of denver. id like to see some colo cars. we got any famous ones?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 5 2009, 08:49 AM~14384146
> *I can sleep in the closet like Jerry did :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckn Jerry hes a animal


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jul 5 2009, 04:52 PM~14386161
> *hey colorado! i live in breckenridge. about 60 miles west of denver. id like to see some colo cars. we got any famous ones?
> *


yes we do have some famous ones we had a couple of guys in here featured in Lowrider. Also in Pueblo there is Pura Onda and Cold Hard Cash those two rides are killing it..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pueblo Colorado Pura Onda


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell O Ween Rollerz Only Car Club from I think Milliken formly of Colorado Springs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Legacy from Rollerz Only Car Club of Pueblo Colorado


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

what up colorado riders im goin down for the show. anything goin down after the show. any cruzin or hoppen?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully MOST HATED Car Club Formly of La Junta Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Taste Of Wine not sure the car club now but was Rollerz Only of Pueblo Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14387188
> *Taste Of Wine not sure the car club now but was Rollerz Only of Pueblo Colorado
> 
> 
> ...



now its ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cold Hard Cash of Pueblo Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't Cry Over Me from Pueblo Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There is also 2 other blue convertible impalas from Pueblo Colorado, There is Haters Nigthmare a 61 impala convertible from Colorado Springs, used to be Money Talks from Denver and a few cars from up that way..


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

500.00 best of show


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Larry..

Just sent a PM.. need a favor..

Writing an article for another El Camino.. need some motor info ..

=D


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 6 2009, 07:26 AM~14391192
> *Whats going on Colorado
> *


*What's good Paul? Be safe bRO!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*$ SELLING $ THESE ENGINE PARTS SMALL BLOCK CHEVY BOUGHT THESE FOR MY 65 IMPALA 327 ENGINE SOLD THE RAG TAKING OFFERS *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 02:19 PM~14393796
> *$ SELLING $ THESE ENGINE PARTS SMALL BLOCK CHEVY BOUGHT THESE FOR MY 65 IMPALA 327 ENGINE SOLD THE RAG TAKING OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whuts good co ryderz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 6 2009, 01:19 PM~14393342
> *What's good Paul? Be safe bRO!
> *


X2 be safe Paulito,we'll see ya back in the States soon homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *himbone*

JKus dROpped in while takin a quic break- and suprised to see we have a guest.
What up Himbone


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 6 2009, 04:08 PM~14395268
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, himbone
> 
> ...


I was hoping to see some progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 6 2009, 04:09 PM~14395280
> *I was hoping to see some progress pics :biggrin:
> *


NOPE-- none of them gettin posted- come to the Denver show-- and take all the pics you want :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 06:18 PM~14387123
> *Pueblo Colorado Pura Onda
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS STILL AHEAD OF THE GAME TODAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 6 2009, 04:41 PM~14395604
> *THIS CAR IS STILL AHEAD OF THE GAME TODAY
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks 4 the info and pics mosthated! we got sum sic lows! i dont have a low yet cuz i cant decide what i want. im leaning twords an elcamino or a early 70s cadi or a 90s towncar. the show is this sunday right? how much it cost?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jul 6 2009, 10:30 PM~14398379
> *thanks 4 the info and pics mosthated! we got sum sic lows! i dont have a low yet cuz i cant decide what i want. im leaning twords an elcamino or a early 70s cadi or a 90s towncar. the show is this sunday right? how much it cost?
> *


I just bought a 79 elco and the a/c blows cold :cheesy: yeah the show is this sunday and it's 25 bux to get in


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, ~FULLTIMER~

:scrutinize: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2009, 11:36 PM~14399137
> *I just bought a 79 elco and the a/c blows cold :cheesy: yeah the show is this sunday and it's 25 bux to get in
> *


Well Larry we got to keep the traditon going for the 3rd year since i met you homies and buy you a beer saturday night bro . You ready ? I'm ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2009, 01:12 AM~14399920
> *Well Larry we got to keep the traditon going for the 3rd year since i met you homies and buy you a beer saturday night bro . You ready ? I'm ready
> *


I'm down homie I think I have your cell number it's not the first one you gave me but I got it like feb or so, so unless you changed it I got it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

good afternoon colo!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP COLORADO!!!

5 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 7 2009, 11:36 AM~14402400
> *WHAT UP COLORADO!!!
> 
> 5 MORE DAYS!!!
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 6 2009, 12:19 PM~14393342
> *What's good Paul? Be safe bRO!
> *


Thanks Bro,


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14395018
> *X2 be safe Paulito,we'll see ya back in the States soon homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mr. President, i'll be over there around the 16 or 17 so we can drink some.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So where is the hop going down?? What day sunday after the show??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:00 PM~14403608
> *So where is the hop going down?? What day sunday after the show??
> *


*La Junta City Park* :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 02:01 PM~14403618
> *La Junta City Park :cheesy:
> *


I'm there check this our Roy putting that sssserio to shame :cheesy: 




wait :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:04 PM~14403637
> *I'm there check this our Roy putting that sssserio to shame :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That motherfucker done smoked one too many wet ones :biggrin: 
Sherm is a mothafucka :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 02:08 PM~14403693
> *That motherfucker done smoked one too many wet ones :biggrin:
> Sherm is a mothafucka :cheesy:
> *


no doubt dude is fucked up.. You should see the vid of him trying to mack to some hoes he be bullshiting like a mother fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:10 PM~14403716
> *no doubt dude is fucked up.. You should see the vid of him trying to mack to some hoes he be bullshiting like a mother fucker
> *


He's just fucked up on some aftermath PCP flashbacks.....Serio is real with it .....wit a capital M for machetteeeeeh :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 02:14 PM~14403751
> *He's just fucked up on some aftermath PCP flashbacks.....Serio is real with it .....wit a capital M for machetteeeeeh :cheesy:
> *


how come your not working fool or are you on a phone?? So you got a yob now see ya at the carshow??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:16 PM~14403774
> *how  come your not working fool or are you on a phone?? So you got a yob now see ya at the carshow??
> *


I got sent home early because these unorganized fucks don't know how to line up people and get them busy.....fucking morons :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not going to the show this year dog.....just got this yob and can't afford to chance or even ask for Monday off ......and without cruising Sunday night to me the time and money to be spent is just a waste :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 02:32 PM~14403902
> *Not going to the show this year dog.....just got this yob and can't afford to chance or even ask for Monday off ......and without cruising Sunday night to me the time and money to be spent is just a waste  :yessad:
> *


you an hour away drive up sunday check the show cruise and your home... not that much money spent. I'm rolling up saturday and I'm gonna fuck around sunday after the show and then come home.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:04 PM~14403637
> *I'm there check this our Roy putting that sssserio to shame :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 7 2009, 08:10 AM~14401023
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 7 2009, 03:19 PM~14404332
> *Whut It Dew!!!
> *



What up Boricua!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 7 2009, 04:01 PM~14404714
> *What up Boricua!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Nada, ya tu sabes!!! La misma mierda!!! but got my front lowers done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:43 PM~14403994
> *you an hour away drive up sunday check the show cruise and your home... not that much money spent. I'm rolling up saturday and I'm gonna fuck around sunday after the show and then come home.
> *


True but Imma be staying in Cripple creek Saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 7 2009, 02:07 PM~14404224
> *:wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 05:45 PM~14405582
> *True but Imma be staying in Cripple creek Saturday night :biggrin:
> *


I bet I don't miss your guys' picnic though :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 06:14 PM~14405826
> *I bet I don't miss your guys' picnic though :cheesy:
> *


I hope not.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 7 2009, 06:21 PM~14405867
> *I hope not.
> *


you know I wont Homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it's nice out right now


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Showing up saturday hitting the show sunday then driving home the job i'm running needs me there on monday i had it scheduled off . they wanted me to work this weekend but i told them hell no Larry was going to buy me a beer and i couldnt miss that lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2009, 06:51 PM~14406086
> *Showing up saturday hitting the show sunday then driving home the job i'm running needs me there on monday i had it scheduled off . they wanted me to work this weekend but i told them hell no Larry was going to buy me a beer and i couldnt miss that  lol. :biggrin:
> *


Damn if Larry was buying me a beer I'd probably do the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14406006
> *damn it's nice out right now
> 
> 
> ...


Got a yob but on a vacation of sorts :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider boy (Nov 5, 2008)

* FOR THE DENVER SHOW ON ROLLIN DAY WE WILL BE WASHING CARS AND WAXING IF YOU DONT HAVE TIME OR JUST DONT WANT TO DO IT LEAVE IT TO US WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU FOR CHEAP.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider boy_@Jul 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14407703
> * FOR THE DENVER SHOW ON ROLLIN DAY WE WILL BE WASHING CARS AND WAXING IF YOU DONT HAVE TIME OR JUST DONT WANT TO DO IT LEAVE IT TO US WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU FOR CHEAP.....
> *


need more info bro,I'm sure a few would jump on this seeing that Saturday night they will only get 2 hrs of sleep if they are lucky :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 07:30 PM~14406991
> *Got a yob but on a vacation of sorts :biggrin:
> *


Hows the job going ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 7 2009, 09:56 PM~14407867
> *Hows the job going ??
> *


Going OK so far should know soon how it's really going.
How you been Cuzzin?
Let me know if you are coming to Denver so we can spend some time together primo


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 09:10 PM~14408009
> *Going OK so far should know soon how it's really going.
> How you been Cuzzin?
> Let me know if you are coming to Denver so we can spend some time together primo
> *


been real good !! i wont be in denver  . we will be in L.A. at the beach :biggrin: , blanca has family in town and they have never seen the beach . I WILL be in vegas though


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey guys checc out my build thread over at chevybombs.com

http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topi...55879#msg155879

Swiph, shoot me all them pics you said you have so i can have them for my collection and so i can use them in my progress thread


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:04 PM~14403637
> *I'm there check this our Roy putting that sssserio to shame :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Got thru the 1st minute of this shit and I had to exit out, he's all fucked 

up.....pura mierda!!!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 07:03 PM~14406173
> *Damn if Larry was buying me a beer I'd probably do the same thing :biggrin:
> *


then we'll see you there and Ivan that is a 10-4 on that beer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 7 2009, 11:09 PM~14408612
> *:roflmao:  Got thru the 1st minute of this shit and I had to exit out, he's all fucked
> 
> up.....pura mierda!!!! LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


for real I haven't watched more than 1 minute of any of his vids man never have I heard such garbage


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW WORLD
DOWNLOAD MY NEW SONG DEDICATED LOWLOWS!!!
ITS CALLED "MY lOWRIDER"
DOWNLOAD AND BANG IT
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/TORNADOALLEYMUSIC
GET AT YA BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*If I had a dollar for every rapper out there I would have 5 rags :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 01:04 PM~14403637
> *I'm there check this our Roy putting that sssserio to shame :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHAT THE HELL IS THIS, THEY ARE LETTING ANYONE IN THE STUDIO NOW THIS SHIT HAS GOT TO STOP, AFTER SHE SEEN THIS MY GRANMA WANTS A DEAL :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14406086
> *Showing up saturday hitting the show sunday then driving home the job i'm running needs me there on monday i had it scheduled off . they wanted me to work this weekend but i told them hell no Larry was going to buy me a beer and i couldnt miss that  lol. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 8 2009, 07:44 AM~14410319
> *:0 WHAT THE HELL IS THIS, THEY ARE LETTING ANYONE IN THE STUDIO NOW THIS SHIT HAS GOT TO STOP, AFTER SHE SEEN THIS MY GRANMA WANTS A DEAL :roflmao:
> *



the problem is that it is too easy and cheap to make an album now. When i started out i had to pay $75 an hour and drive to the Springs to record my music. When you are paying that much to record you make damn sure that you knew your verses and everything was tight. Then when i bought the equipment for my studio i spent over 35 thousand dollars. Now you can get the same quality of equipment that i spent $35000 on for less then $4000. The point is ANYONE can now afford to record. Record companies are no longer in charge (kind of a good thing), there no A&R people to make sure the artist and music are ready, no real recording engineers to make the music sound right. There are no checcs and balances anymore.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 8 2009, 06:28 AM~14410047
> *If I had a dollar for every rapper out there I would have 5 rags  :cheesy:
> *



If i had a dollar for every rapper out there i would have my 51 done and i would have the money to promote my music properly. Oh well at least im still your favorite rapper right pRimO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up wedo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 8 2009, 07:44 AM~14410319
> *:0 WHAT THE HELL IS THIS, THEY ARE LETTING ANYONE IN THE STUDIO NOW THIS SHIT HAS GOT TO STOP, AFTER SHE SEEN THIS MY GRANMA WANTS A DEAL :roflmao:
> *


Tell her shes signed and welcome to we don't give a fuck records.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14412226
> *What's up wedo
> *



What up. I started a build thread here on lil too so no one has to go to chevybombs.com and register

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14412351


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2009, 10:36 PM~14399137
> *I just bought a 79 elco and the a/c blows cold :cheesy: yeah the show is this sunday and it's 25 bux to get in
> *


30 bucks


----------



## lowrider boy (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 08:46 PM~14407738
> *need more info bro,I'm sure a few would jump on this seeing that Saturday night they will only get 2 hrs of sleep if they are lucky :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BE AT THE SHOW FOR ROLLINS WASH DO THE WINDOWS RIMS SHINE TIRES AND WHAT EVER YOU NEED BUT I AM NOT GOING TO BE DOING VACUMING OR INTERIOR SORRY LAST TIME KNOW ONE WANTED IT DONE SO NO USE LOADING ALL THAT IF NOT GOING TO USE IT I WILL HAVE A POWER SPRAYER AND EVERY THING FOR THE OUT SIDE OF YOUR CAR THANKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 8 2009, 02:50 PM~14413779
> *30 bucks
> *


damn it was 25 in cali but I went early and got a band so it's probably 30 bux at the door


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 8 2009, 10:48 AM~14412143
> *the problem is that it is too easy and cheap to make an album now. When i started out i had to pay $75 an hour and drive to the Springs to record my music. When you are paying that much to record you make damn sure that you knew your verses and everything was tight. Then when i bought the equipment for my studio i spent over 35 thousand dollars. Now you can get the same quality of equipment that i spent $35000 on for less then $4000. The point is ANYONE can now afford to record. Record companies are no longer in charge (kind of a good thing), there no A&R people to make sure the artist and music are ready, no real recording engineers to make the music sound right. There are no checcs and balances anymore.
> *


WELL, I'M FROM THE OLD SCHOOL AND I JUST WONDER WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE REAL MUSIC, THE REAL HIP HOP, DONT GET ME WRONG, I LIKE HOES, KILLIN PEOPLE AND HEARING HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT AND DANCING AS MUCH AS THE NEXT, BUT ALL THE COMPUTER VOICES, KILLING DANCE MUSIC ITS OLD AND PLAYED, IM LIKE I HEARD ALL THAT SHIT ON THE FIRST ALBUM YOU NOT GETTING ME AGAIN, AND LIKE YOU SAID EVERYONE IS DOING IT YOU GOT 40 YEAR OLD CATS TRYING TO START RAPPING, AND YOU MADE ALOT OF GOOD POINTS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:57 AM~14412228
> *Tell her shes signed and welcome to we don't give a fuck records.
> *


THAT SOUNDS KINDA GANGSTA, SHE HAS LIVED IN THE PROJECTS FOR OVER 35 YEARS NOW THATS STREET CRED RIGHT THERE, CAN SHE STILL MAKE SNAP MUSIC SHES TRYING TO GO MAINSTREAM :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 8 2009, 03:46 PM~14415030
> *THAT SOUNDS KINDA GANGSTA, SHE HAS LIVED IN THE PROJECTS FOR OVER 35 YEARS NOW THATS STREET CRED RIGHT THERE, CAN SHE STILL MAKE SNAP MUSIC SHES TRYING TO GO MAINSTREAM :biggrin:
> *


*bwahahahaha*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 8 2009, 04:46 PM~14415030
> *THAT SOUNDS KINDA GANGSTA, SHE HAS LIVED IN THE PROJECTS FOR OVER 35 YEARS NOW THATS STREET CRED RIGHT THERE, CAN SHE STILL MAKE SNAP MUSIC SHES TRYING TO GO MAINSTREAM :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna point her head of the record label she be like suge knight and shit punking fools at record label meetings with a big ass cigar in her hand too :0 :0 :0 :0 oh and she can snap yo fingers and do a step and you can do it all by yourself


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THats gangsta shit- thats the one you sent me a while bac RIght?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14419664
> *THats gangsta shit- thats the one you sent me a while bac RIght?
> *



yeah that was one of my first photoshops. i did that about 4 years ago.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 9 2009, 01:08 AM~14420414
> *yeah that was one of my first photoshops. i did that about 4  years ago.
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CO FUCKIN HOT OUT HERE 130 DEGREES :burn: TO ALL THE RIDERS GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning colorado


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, RO4LIFE 719
Shouldnt you be at the shop detailing cars!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 9 2009, 08:38 AM~14421617
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, RO4LIFE 719
> Shouldnt you be at the shop detailing cars!!!!!
> *


I'm doin my other job today, don't call and interupt my guys today either about cleaning you car


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up Colorado?  How far is Stapleton from the Denver Coliseum?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 9 2009, 08:42 AM~14421643
> *What up Colorado?  How far is Stapleton from the Denver Coliseum?
> *


Stapleton?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 9 2009, 08:41 AM~14421632
> *I'm doin my other job today, don't call and interupt my guys today either about cleaning you car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought you said you were gonna clean it for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 9 2009, 07:43 AM~14421653
> *Stapleton?!
> *


That is where my Hotel is at :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 9 2009, 08:58 AM~14421392
> *WUS SUP CO FUCKIN HOT OUT HERE 130 DEGREES :burn:  TO ALL THE RIDERS GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW
> *


IT IS 63 HERE THIS MORNING, IT FEELS REAL NICE. :biggrin: STAY SAFE HOMIE.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

It says it is on 41st


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 9 2009, 08:48 AM~14421689
> *It says it is on 41st
> *


I think bout 20 minutes.
:dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719




ROLLERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 9 2009, 07:52 AM~14421723
> *I think bout 20 minutes.
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 9 2009, 06:58 AM~14421392
> *WUS SUP CO FUCKIN HOT OUT HERE 130 DEGREES :burn:  TO ALL THE RIDERS GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW
> *


*STAY UP FULLTIMER....WILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK PERRITO, I GOT SOMTHING HEADED YOUR WAY FOO.....GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY ESE...*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus wanted to dROp in and say whats up to all my CO RYDERZ- hope everybody is ready for this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14422781
> *Jus wanted to dROp in and say whats up to all my CO RYDERZ-  hope everybody is ready for this weekend
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Hopefully see everybody this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Jul 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14423737
> *
> *


Whats up fool?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 AM~14409215
> *for real I haven't watched more than 1 minute of any of his vids man never have I heard such garbage
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryderz


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 9 2009, 05:26 PM~14427065
> *whats good co ryderz
> *



What up Devil. You see the sale Blacc Magic got goin on in the hydro section. Its a good time to swoop a kit if your gonna go with the darkside.


----------



## lowrider boy (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider boy_@Jul 7 2009, 08:43 PM~14407703
> * FOR THE DENVER SHOW ON ROLLIN DAY WE WILL BE WASHING CARS AND WAXING IF YOU DONT HAVE TIME OR JUST DONT WANT TO DO IT LEAVE IT TO US WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU FOR CHEAP.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14422781
> *Jus wanted to dROp in and say whats up to all my CO RYDERZ-  hope everybody is ready for this weekend
> *


Hell yeah and I want my hug :cheesy:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Cant wait to hit denver see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2009, 11:57 PM~14431353
> *Hell yeah and I want my hug :cheesy:
> *



thats so funny you say that- cause at the end of my ost I was gonna put- AND LARRY- DONT BE EXPECTIN NO HUGS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning Colorado......Are you ready! :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 10 2009, 06:53 AM~14432061
> *Good Morning Colorado......Are you ready!  :cheesy:
> *


What up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 10 2009, 05:53 AM~14432061
> *Good Morning Colorado......Are you ready!  :cheesy:
> *


UMMMM UMMMMM UMMMMM UMMMMMM--
ALMOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSST PREZDENT :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 10 2009, 01:46 AM~14431580
> *thats so funny you say that- cause at the end of my ost I was gonna put- AND LARRY- DONT BE EXPECTIN NO HUGS :biggrin:
> *


I'm not expecting bro but demanding :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! See you this weekend!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 10 2009, 10:15 AM~14433239
> *Whutz Good CO!!! See you this weekend!!!
> *



What up bro :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*SEE U GUYS THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

see everybody in Denver Saturday :cheesy: 

everyone have a safe trip up and back for the show


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 10 2009, 02:18 PM~14436496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOW THAT IS BADASS, I GIVE THAT A 10


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Anybody know where to go to watch the mma ppv fights?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup Colorado.....NorCal will be in the house at the Denver show this weekend with Cherry 64 and Simple6 and Impalas Magazine stop by and say whats up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 11 2009, 02:17 AM~14441460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jus walked in the door. Gonna catch a couple hours sleep before I head to D-Town


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 11 2009, 03:25 AM~14441469
> *ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jus walked in the door. Gonna catch a couple hours sleep before I head to D-Town
> *


  

WHERE HERE BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14440779
> *Anybody know where to go to watch the mma ppv fights?
> *


If your in Denver Dave & Buster's... :dunno:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14440779
> *Anybody know where to go to watch the mma ppv fights?
> *


buffalo wild wings is a good spot to watch for free


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

good morning co ryderz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys have a great time in Denver and stay safe.Take alot of pictures God knows our topic is starving for them.........plus I aint gonna be there this year for the first time since I've been in Colorado.
Good luck fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2009, 12:14 PM~14443175
> *You guys have a great time in Denver and stay safe.Take alot of pictures God knows our topic is starving for them.........plus I aint gonna be there this year for the first time since I've been in Colorado.
> Good luck fellas :thumbsup:
> *


  wish you were goin' but we'll take pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up to my ROLLERZ ONLY cc 
whats up colorado riders... wish i could of come down for the show.
for sure VEGAS baby


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 11 2009, 09:11 AM~14442132
> *buffalo wild wings is a good spot to watch for free
> *



Hooter's is free too...just gotta get there hella early to get a table...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

make sure you all ge lots of pics of swiph's 64 doing its thang tomorrow for me


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Great seeing all the homies out there.. and the guys that came to say hi..

You guys can sure party out here in denver..

Thanks for the hospitality =D

Got a bunch of shoots lined up for the next five days here in Colo..

=D


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

WHATS GOOD CO RYDERZ 
I GOT SOME GOOD PIC'S WILL C POSTIN LATER TODAY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres My Princess' trike-- she took a couple tROphies yesterday..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 08:36 AM~14455843
> *Heres My Princess' trike-- she took a couple tROphies yesterday..
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to both of you!!! The '4 did itz thang too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2009, 07:57 AM~14455960
> *Congrats to both of you!!! The '4 did itz thang too!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THanks homie--- I was super pROud of my Princess takin the couple tROphies she did- I mean ya I built it for her- but she inspired me to do everything that was done to it- Im still shocced she took those tROphies with her trike not havin 1single accessory on it-- I guews the paint and body work was enough to make it happen... :biggrin: 
AS far as the 64 goes- IM really disapointed with how it did- I should have jus tossed in new springs to make sure-I mean with 30inches still left in it- you would be to but I really wasnt thinkin bout it since I jus got the new motor in on Saturday and didnt get it runnin till 8am on sunday-- . OH WELL THOUGH-- I felt cool as a muthafucca bein out on the arena floor with nothin but Vets like Shorty and ROn....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 12:17 PM~14457616
> *THanks homie--- I was super pROud of my Princess takin the couple tROphies she did- I mean ya I built it for her- but she inspired me to do everything that was done to it- Im still shocced she took those tROphies with her trike not havin 1single accessory on it-- I guews the paint and body work was enough to make it happen... :biggrin:
> AS far as the 64 goes- IM really disapointed with how it did- I should have jus tossed in new springs to make sure-I mean with 30inches still left in it- you would be to but I really wasnt thinkin bout it since I jus got the new motor in on Saturday and didnt get it runnin till 8am on sunday-- . OH WELL THOUGH-- I felt cool as a muthafucca bein out on the arena floor with nothin but Vets like Shorty and ROn....
> *


Yeah I know Ron was tellin' us about it right before we left, about the coils and all that!!! Itz all good!!! How many inches did they officially give you???


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 13 2009, 08:22 AM~14455745
> *WHATS GOOD CO RYDERZ
> I GOT SOME GOOD PIC'S WILL C POSTIN LATER TODAY
> *



Well what the fucc chucc. Hurry up with them pics homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 12:17 PM~14457616
> *THanks homie--- I was super pROud of my Princess takin the couple tROphies she did- I mean ya I built it for her- but she inspired me to do everything that was done to it- Im still shocced she took those tROphies with her trike not havin 1single accessory on it-- I guews the paint and body work was enough to make it happen... :biggrin:
> AS far as the 64 goes- IM really disapointed with how it did- I should have jus tossed in new springs to make sure-I mean with 30inches still left in it- you would be to but I really wasnt thinkin bout it since I jus got the new motor in on Saturday and didnt get it runnin till 8am on sunday-- . OH WELL THOUGH-- I felt cool as a muthafucca bein out on the arena floor with nothin but Vets like Shorty and ROn....
> *




That hop was tight! I think you did a good job homie and you were the only one out there representin for Colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14458303
> *Yeah I know Ron was tellin' us about it right before we left, about the coils and all that!!! Itz all good!!! How many inches did they officially give you???
> *


It only hit 60 :angry: 

Which really aint to bad since that was comin up fROm hittin the chest place hard enough to shake the arena floor 3times in a ROw- me and ROn laughed about that :biggrin: 















BUT OH WELL- atleast I made it happen-- you wouldnt believe what I went thROugh to get my 64 there.. and I say I but I wanna give a big shout out to my boy IVAN B (even though he aint on here) for puttin in the mad work he did to pattern out my ROof--paint my motor-- get the motor in--get it wired up and Running-- and help me get it to the show. Much love to everybody that showed thier support during the hop- I wish I could have put on a better show for yall..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14458752
> *That hop was tight! I think you did a good job homie and you were the only one out there representin for Colorado
> *



Ya- I felt good bein out there-- especialy since I was on the floor with all thgem VETS- and me bein a straight up 1st show ROokie-- so I wont say Im totaly disapointed-- I had a blast- Ill be thinkin bout yesterday for a long time to come  

Im most pROud of My Princess for takin the tROphies she did.. THATS WHAT MADE IT ALL WORTH IT FOR ME- she was smilin bigger than a kid in a candy show with free coupons :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 02:02 PM~14458776
> *Ya- I felt good bein out there-- especialy since I was on the floor with all thgem VETS- and me bein a straight up 1st show ROokie-- so I wont say Im totaly disapointed-- I had a blast- Ill be thinkin bout yesterday for a long time to come
> 
> Im most pROud of My Princess for takin the tROphies she did.. THATS WHAT MADE IT ALL WORTH IT FOR ME- she was smilin bigger than a kid in a candy show with free coupons :biggrin:
> *



Yeah that trike looked sicc. I was gonna gank your lowrider mags out the bacc as a joke and bring em bacc to you latter but i decided against it.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2009, 01:22 PM~14458303
> *Yeah I know Ron was tellin' us about it right before we left, about the coils and all that!!! Itz all good!!! How many inches did they officially give you???
> *



It was nice meeting you homie!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14458759
> *It only hit 60 :angry:
> 
> Which really aint to bad since that was comin up fROm hittin the chest place hard enough to shake the arena floor 3times in a ROw- me and ROn laughed about that :biggrin:
> ...


60's good homie and you went and put it down for your RO brothers :thumbsup: 

and it was nice to meet you homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 PM~14458876
> *It was nice meeting you homie!
> *


Nice meeting you too homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 02:00 PM~14458759
> *It only hit 60 :angry:
> 
> Which really aint to bad since that was comin up fROm hittin the chest place hard enough to shake the arena floor 3times in a ROw- me and ROn laughed about that :biggrin:
> ...


60's cool... you put it down regardless, but yeah that muthafucka bottomed out hard as hell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good to see all the CO RIDERS out there and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 13 2009, 01:11 PM~14458856
> *Yeah that trike looked sicc. I was gonna gank your lowrider mags out the bacc as a joke and bring em bacc to you latter but i decided against it.
> *


SOMEBODY TOOK MY JULY 03 issue :scrutinize: 
Jus playin- I know you didnt :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 13 2009, 01:13 PM~14458899
> *60's good homie and you went and put it down for your RO brothers :thumbsup:
> 
> and it was nice to meet you homie
> *



Its good-- but when you got 30inches left its kinda disapointin  

Nice to meet you to


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2009, 01:17 PM~14458932
> *60's cool... you put it down regardless, but yeah that muthafucka bottomed out hard as hell!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YA- I feel good I made it to the show and went out there and repped for sure.. 
ANd you know what the best part about bottomin my shit out as hard as it did was.............................................................................................................................Knowin my cars frame is built BULLET PROOF and I didnt have to worry about it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 08:36 AM~14455843
> *Heres My Princess' trike-- she took a couple tROphies yesterday..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweepstakes trophy or am I wrong?? Thanks for the hug


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats adam.......... :thumbsup: 
Where are all the damn pics?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

here a few to start will post more later
[img=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9281/dscf0430.th.jpg][img=http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3436/dscf0431s.th.jpg][img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1117/dscf0498.th.jpg][img=http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6454/dscf0673.th.jpg][img=http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3697/dscf0677.th.jpg][img=http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/8947/dscf0657e.th.jpg][img=http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/8500/dscf0533a.th.jpg][img=http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6466/dscf0518.th.jpg][img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6765/dscf0517y.th.jpg][img=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2977/dscf0566d.th.jpg][img=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7781/dscf0585.th.jpg]


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Fixed for you Devil!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics....anymore? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a 63 Chrome fan shroud they wanna sell?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 13 2009, 06:18 PM~14461590
> *Nice pics....anymore? :cheesy:
> *



all the pics i posted were taken by Keepnitreal and posted by him. I just fixed the tags and reposted them for him. He took ALOTT of pics so im sure he will post more


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT UP COLORADO I HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE IT WAS MEETING ALL YOU HOMIES FROM OUT THERE GOOD LOKING OUT AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2009, 02:56 PM~14460097
> *Looks like a sweepstakes trophy or am I wrong?? Thanks for the hug
> *


*You're right it took 2nd place sweepstakes...I think?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Congratulations to all the Colorado ryders that went out there and did their thing. Hopefully it was enough to bring it back next year.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 01:51 PM~14459335
> *Its good-- but when you got 30inches left its kinda disapointin
> 
> *



*I'm still pROud of you bRO! That was the first time any one fROm RO represented in the hop in Colorado. 


On another note, I still say I should've been your switchman :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14461984
> *I'm still pROud of you bRO! That was the first time any one fROm RO represented in the hop in Colorado.
> On another note, I still say I should've been your switchman :biggrin:
> *



x76

Except for the switchman part


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You show the Rag Sean? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14461984
> *I'm still pROud of you bRO! That was the first time any one fROm RO represented in the hop in Colorado.
> On another note, I still say I should've been your switchman :biggrin:
> *


The hop started around 1pm homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2009, 06:11 PM~14462098
> *The hop started around 1pm homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14462074
> *You show the Rag Sean? :cheesy:
> *


*Yeah it was on the main floor, it looked exactly like cherry 64 :cheesy: *





















*I'm just bullshitt'n!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 08:04 PM~14462714
> *Yeah it was on the main floor, it looked exactly like cherry 64  :cheesy:
> I'm just bullshitt'n!
> *


You got a chrome fan shroud you wanna sell? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 13 2009, 07:06 PM~14462753
> *You got a chrome fan shroud you wanna sell? :cheesy:
> *


*No, but I will try and find you one. You gonna show in Pueblo in September? You seem to have something up your sleeve :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2009, 02:56 PM~14460097
> *Looks like a sweepstakes trophy or am I wrong?? Thanks for the hug
> *


NOPE-- you arent wROng this time Larry :biggrin: 

ANd you sure like them hugs dont ya :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 08:37 PM~14463182
> *No, but I will try and find you one. You gonna show in Pueblo in September? You seem to have something up your sleeve  :cheesy:
> *


I appreciate it
Just doing a lil bit at a time bro starting off with bezels ,trim ,and lil stuff like that.
Imma start on another Frame this winter but Imma leave my car together til it's ready. Then I'll clean up my belly, inside rockers, and floor pan on mine then paint and interior.
Nothing special probaby gonna be about 2 years out  
I just wanna cruize while hooking mine up  
Got the yob now....just gotta find the time.
I'll be there in September though,aint got to worry about my ride being plaqueable (yet......) 
any progress on the Rag?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14463209
> *NOPE-- you arent wROng this time Larry :biggrin:
> 
> ANd you sure like them hugs dont ya :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fool got one last year don't let him fool you by acting like he's guessing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there a link to the Denver show because I only seen the 1 in LG and it's only got like 20 pics  
leave it up to be the first year I miss and aint got to see nada yet.....who took what....ect....ect.... :cheesy:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

http://img233.imageshack.us/i/dscf0472.jpg...i/dscf0680.jpg/

thanks wedo


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 12 2009, 09:50 PM~14453405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 07:36 AM~14455843
> *Heres My Princess' trike-- she took a couple tROphies yesterday..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14463577
> *http://img233.imageshack.us/i/dscf0472.jpg...i/dscf0680.jpg/
> 
> thanks wedo
> *



No pROblem homie. It takes a lil to get used to the tags and shit.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 05:54 PM~14461948
> *You're right it took 2nd place sweepstakes...I think?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14461984
> *I'm still pROud of you bRO! That was the first time any one fROm RO represented in the hop in Colorado.
> On another note, I still say I should've been your switchman :biggrin:
> *


Thanks prezdent-- Im glad I made you pROud even with some little inch hoppin like that :cheesy: 
On another note-- I wish I would have let you be the switchman-- cause then I would have all new parts on my shit today since you know the rules  
:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 13 2009, 03:50 PM~14460636
> *Congrats adam.......... :thumbsup:
> Where are all the damn pics?
> *


Thanks ROy- I apreciate it. As far as pics go- I may be able to ride a Schwinn with 80lbs of metal on it and talk on the phone at the same time-- But not even SWIPHSTYLES can hit the switch and take pics at the same time :biggrin: 

I was hopin everybody else would have been takin pics-- well thats until I chipped out at 60 :angry: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 09:38 PM~14464038
> *Thanks prezdent-- Im glad I made you pROud even with some little inch hoppin like that  :cheesy:
> On another note-- I wish I would have let you be the switchman-- cause then I would have all new parts on my shit today since you know the rules
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 13 2009, 08:26 PM~14463861
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you get a chance to see it up close?? I told ytall the flake and candy was outta contROl didnt I :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 13 2009, 08:41 PM~14464093
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, *Twotonz*, Keepn'itReal, cl1965ss

WHERES THE PICS HOMIE- I KNOW YOU GOT EM :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Good show. We are in Salt Lake still have 700miles to go...but ill be posting pics in my topic tomorow when we get home


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 13 2009, 09:23 PM~14464667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- that 1st pic is way tight- I love how good you can see my new patterns on my top.. To bad you didnt catch one of me ROllin 3 all the way out of the arena on my way out :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Again another good year in Colorado! Thanks again for all my GOODTIMERS puttin on a bomb ass pre party and special thanks to all the clubs that came out and kicked it! My Most Hated boys was tryin to keep up with a cracker on them crowns, but ya'll fools know better :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! It was cool seeing everybody yesterday at the show!!!

We'll be doin it again in September :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 13 2009, 08:44 PM~14463286
> *I appreciate it
> Just doing a lil bit at a time bro starting off with bezels ,trim ,and lil stuff like that.
> Imma start on another Frame this winter but Imma leave my car together til it's ready. Then I'll clean up my belly, inside rockers, and floor pan on mine then paint and interior.
> ...



What up Roy :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this is what pic's I did get but there not as nice as the other pic's that were posted because I have a cheap camera and my camera was or is getting ready to go out  
when I seen this vato I had to take a pic with him and meet him


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

not into the big rims but it was still a nice car


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, 84regal
thats all you right? if so it looked real nice homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 14 2009, 12:58 AM~14466177
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIKSIX, 84regal
> thats all you right? if so it looked real nice homie
> ...



Yes sir...thanks man. 

Right click > save

I didn't get a chance to take pics this year...to tired so I went hope and tried to get some sleep.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 12:18 AM~14466254
> *Yes sir...thanks man.
> 
> Right click > save
> ...


  I got a few more of your car but I don't know how good they look because my camera was fuckn up on me but when I find the pic's I'll post them also


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 14 2009, 01:02 AM~14466200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got some pic's of this ones iced out valve stem, motor, n trunk,one clean ass local d-town ride :thumbsup:
got more pics will c postin this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics everyone.....I know you got pics of Se-Se-Serio Chris :biggrin: 
What up Big Izzy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 14 2009, 05:34 AM~14466719
> *Nice pics everyone.....I know you got pics of Se-Se-Serio Chris :biggrin:
> What up Big Izzy
> *


I went to his booth and said "Now you said you were from washifas?" and he kind of chuckled and said "from califas to washifas" then he said some bullshit about trying to put some L.A. Style in Washingington and some girls who had a booth next to him were laughing their ass of :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 09:30 PM~14464742
> *DAMN- that 1st pic is way tight- I love how good you can see my new patterns on my top.. To bad you didnt catch one of me ROllin 3 all the way out of the arena on my way out :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 JUST SEND IT TO HIS NEW HOME HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 14 2009, 07:54 AM~14467524
> *:0  :0 JUST SEND IT TO HIS NEW HOME HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You should have jus swapped spots on the trailer with your white one-- turn aROund and come dROp that bad bitch off to me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 12 2009, 09:50 PM~14453405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw when you were taking these pictures....we were loading up the white 66 with the red top when you were doing these


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 12:19 PM~14470291
> *i saw when you were taking these pictures....we were loading up the white 66 with the red top when you were doing these
> *


POST WHAT YA GOT BIG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 13 2009, 11:51 PM~14466150
> *this is what pic's I did get but there not as nice as the other pic's that were posted because I have a cheap camera and my camera was or is getting ready to go out
> when I seen this vato I had to take a pic with him and meet him
> 
> ...


good meeting you homie...and the homies from Most Wanted


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

these ones are from that green 64


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 01:19 PM~14470291
> *i saw when you were taking these pictures....we were loading up the white 66 with the red top when you were doing these
> *




Yea I saw it in the background....my eye is naturally drawn to 66s, especially rags. To bad I didn't get to see that one close up.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 01:19 PM~14470291
> *i saw when you were taking these pictures....we were loading up the white 66 with the red top when you were doing these
> *



Oh and I have ZERO photography skillz so you should came over to help me out...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 14 2009, 04:34 AM~14466719
> *Nice pics everyone.....I know you got pics of Se-Se-Serio Chris :biggrin:
> What up Big Izzy
> *


here it is homie I'm going to change my avi to this pic later :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 01:31 PM~14471165
> *Oh and I have ZERO photography skillz so you should came over to help me out...
> *


fuck man...i was running on vapors by then....from finishing up setting up Cherry 64 in the morning to helping LRM cover the show to tearing down the 2 cars we brought from NorCal i was dragging ass by then :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 02:54 PM~14471384
> *fuck man...i was running on vapors by then....from finishing up setting up Cherry 64 in the morning to helping LRM cover the show to tearing down the 2 cars we brought from NorCal i was dragging ass by then  :uh:
> *


I feel you...thats why I didn't get any pics tho. I went early to wipe down the ride, watched Swiph in the hop then headed home to catch some ZZZ's


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 14 2009, 01:32 PM~14471168
> *here it is homie I'm going to change my avi to this pic later :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BETTER THAN A PICTURE WITH ICE CUBE, ME AND YOUR BROTHER WAS TALKING ABOUT THIS PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 02:04 PM~14471503
> *I feel you...thats why I didn't get any pics tho. I went early to wipe down the ride, watched Swiph in the hop then headed home to catch some ZZZ's
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN  


OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> > OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> > u should c happy about that shit homie it was fun watchin u tear da floor up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:10 AM~14467626
> *You should have jus swapped spots on the trailer with your orange  one-- turn aROund and come dROp that bad bitch off to me :biggrin:
> *











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 02:04 PM~14471503
> *I feel you...thats why I didn't get any pics tho. I went early to wipe down the ride, watched Swiph in the hop then headed home to catch some ZZZ's
> *


after we were done setting up Cherry....i was supposed to go home and shower up, change and take a lil nap....but it didnt happen....i was hung over, sweaty, tired but still had a good time at the show  

We might be going back next year with a new 64  so if everything goes good for us...we will see you guys back their next year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to start posting up picture from our trip in my topic (link located in my signature). I cant really post pics from the show until the issue comes out


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 14 2009, 04:15 PM~14473102
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WOOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSS-- I meant the white one-- I LIKE THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A WHITE RAG FOR A WHITEBOY- nothin better than that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 05:49 PM~14473452
> *WOOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSS-- I meant the white one-- I LIKE THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A WHITE RAG FOR A WHITEBOY- nothin better than that
> *


  :biggrin: ......


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:19 PM~14473160
> *after we were done setting up Cherry....i was supposed to go home and shower up, change and take a lil nap....but it didnt happen....i was hung over, sweaty, tired but still had a good time at the show
> 
> We might be going back next year with a new 64   so if everything goes good for us...we will see you guys back their next year
> *





Where are you from??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 04:59 PM~14473557
> *
> 
> Where are you from??
> *


Northern Cali....it took us 24hrs to get their and 5 states to cross


This one is from the way their....we crossed into Utah right before sunset


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 01:30 PM~14470449
> *good meeting you homie...and the homies from Most Wanted
> *


*MOST HATED* and it was nice meeting and talking to you homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 14 2009, 02:32 PM~14471168
> *here it is homie I'm going to change my avi to this pic later :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 14 2009, 06:21 PM~14473800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't be laughing at washifas CUZZZZZZ :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 06:25 PM~14473839
> *Don't be laughing at washifas CUZZZZZZ :0
> *


Tell me he don't look like this











































































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 05:20 PM~14473791
> *MOST HATED and it was nice meeting and talking to you homie
> *


my bad :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


Looking good at :17 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:15 PM~14473733
> *Northern Cali....it took us 24hrs to get their and 5 states to cross
> This one is from the way their....we crossed into Utah right before sunset
> 
> ...



Yea...but what city, northern cali means alot of things


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 14 2009, 05:59 PM~14474209
> *Looking good at :17  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks pRezO-- I was tryin


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


NOT 2 BAD FOR A WHITEBOY :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 14 2009, 07:30 PM~14474567
> *NOT 2 BAD FOR A WHITEBOY :0
> *


 :biggrin: 







what up Mufasa :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 14 2009, 06:02 PM~14474233
> *Yea...but what city, northern cali means alot of things
> *


im from a lil town called Delhi (south of Turlock), Cherry 64 is from Tracy and the white 66 is from Stockton


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 14 2009, 06:30 PM~14474567
> *NOT 2 BAD FOR A WHITEBOY :0
> *


Thanks Big Dawg


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 14 2009, 06:32 PM~14474592
> *:biggrin:
> what up Mufasa :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 07:33 PM~14474602
> *im from a lil town called Delhi (south of Turlock), Cherry 64 is from Tracy and the white 66 is from Stockton
> *


Yea...lets just say Nor Cal cuz the only city I've heard of is Stockton...hahahaha


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 04:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

some art


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD SWIPH DOG!!!*


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 03:52 PM~14472097
> *It wasnt the best performance-- but here it is for yall.. My coils might have been a little soft- but when my radiator hose came off it threw me off bad- NO EXCUSES THOUGH- I FUCCED UP.. OH WELL-- IT WAS FUN
> OH YA-- and I hit my own switch-- and it was only my 3rd time doin it
> 
> ...


Way to be bro. I know it can nerve racking out there in front of all those people and being new to that switch. All cars act differently and you got to figure them out. Good job though! You'll be on the bumper in no time


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay i know someone from Pueblo or New Mexico has all the info for the Pueblo show. Can you pm me all the info about the show every little thing thanks.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 14 2009, 08:52 PM~14476670
> *LOOKEN GOOD SWIPH DOG!!!
> *


Thanks Big Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 PM~14477554
> *Okay i know someone from Pueblo or New Mexico has all the info for the Pueblo show. Can you pm me all the info about the show every little thing thanks.
> *


There was only like 5 million flyers at the Denver show for the Pueblo show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:33 PM~14473917
> *my bad  :cheesy:
> *


Don't sweat it you know how many times I heard that?? I think the mind reads the first part and you just add the rest yourself you know what I mean?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 08:57 PM~14476757
> *Way to be bro. I know it can nerve racking out there in front of all those people and being new to that switch. All cars act differently and you got to figure them out. Good job though! You'll be on the bumper in no time
> *


Thanks homie- I had a blast the whole time- even when the chest plate hit the gROund and shook the arena floor :biggrin: 

And ya--Ill be bangin the bumper here REAL SOON


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 14 2009, 10:58 PM~14477693
> *Thanks homie- I had a blast the whole time- even when the chest plate hit the gROund and shook the arena floor :biggrin:
> 
> And ya--Ill be bangin the bumper here REAL SOON
> *


Shit im already knowin! I had a upclose and personal feel on that arena floor LOL
I was only like 10ft away from that bitch.

When you catch it she's going to knock!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Y0 Larry.. you coming down tomorrow?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 10:56 PM~14477668
> *There was only like 5 million flyers at the Denver show for the Pueblo show
> *


Man i had so many flyers handed to me of cds, and other shit i lost he ones i was needing to keep. Iwas walking the other direction at times to avoid being handed another flyer from somebody


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 14 2009, 10:19 PM~14477959
> *Man i had so many flyers handed to me of cds, and other shit i lost he ones i was needing to keep. Iwas walking the other direction at times to avoid being handed another flyer from somebody
> *


What up Ivan- It was nice to finaly meet ya- sorry it was so quic- when I was down there in the pit my head was goin in a million different directions...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 09:58 PM~14477688
> *Don't sweat it you know how many times I heard that??  I think the mind reads the first part and you just add the rest yourself you know what I mean?
> *


so are you ready for me to make the topic about the strip club in OFF TOPIC? because I'm making it after work tomarrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 15 2009, 12:08 AM~14478444
> *so are you ready for me to make the topic about the strip club in OFF TOPIC? because I'm making it after work tomarrow
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Jul 14 2009, 11:15 PM~14477901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just walk right past them or put my hand out like no way and they don't really fuck with me on those things. I can possibly put one up on LIL or I'm sure one of your members can get one and mail it to ya


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 09:56 PM~14477668
> *There was only like 5 million flyers at the Denver show for the Pueblo show
> *


*I thought the same thing...sorry Ivan, but that shit is funny. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 15 2009, 05:52 AM~14479507
> *I thought the same thing...sorry Ivan, but that shit is funny.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where were you hiding at the show bro?? I didn't get a chance to bullshit with you guys see ya in Pueblo at the Sweet Dreams show hopefully


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2009, 05:59 AM~14479520
> *where were you hiding at the show bro?? I didn't get a chance to bullshit with you guys see ya in Pueblo at the Sweet Dreams show hopefully
> *


When is that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 06:05 AM~14479535
> *When is that?
> *


Is it true they took the best club award? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 05:08 AM~14479542
> *Is it true they took the best club award? :0
> *


*Yup, with 55 chevy celebrities :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SD is a true example of quantity being a priority, because they simply don't give a fuck what flies their plaque....just my .02*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2009, 04:59 AM~14479520
> *where were you hiding at the show bro?? I didn't get a chance to bullshit with you guys see ya in Pueblo at the Sweet Dreams show hopefully
> *


*I chopped it up with your bROther Jr, but that was during awards. I didn't get to the show until almost 4:00 :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pics fes 
we were tryin to sit over there but no good seats were available


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 06:05 AM~14479535
> *When is that?
> *


I wouldn't want you to waste money going :biggrin: it's in august.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 15 2009, 01:58 PM~14483166
> *nice pics fes
> we were tryin to sit over there but no good seats were available
> *


Yeah, we saved them for a minute!!! I didn't realize that was you though homie!!! :biggrin: Whutz Good!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2009, 03:01 PM~14483796
> *Yeah, we saved them for a minute!!! I didn't realize that was you though homie!!!  :biggrin:  Whutz Good!!!
> *


shit i bet homie we show up like 10 mins before da hop started all good seats taken.
i didn't know that was u either or i would have introduce myself. my bad homie just
got me a daily regal ready for some work now


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whut up CO!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14484616
> *shit i bet homie we show up like 10 mins before da hop started all good seats taken.
> i didn't know that was u either or i would have introduce myself. my bad homie just
> got me a daily  regal ready for some work now
> *


Datz whutz up... Im boutz to put my car back together and send it to the paint shop, so I'll have some room pretty soon!!!  And for our seats we sat there from like 11 something until the hop started!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2009, 02:05 PM~14483244
> *I wouldn't want you to waste money going :biggrin:  it's in august.
> *


 :uh: 
I have to prioritize my earnings......not just blow them like you balla :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 15 2009, 05:24 PM~14485449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 15 2009, 05:24 PM~14485449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...thats a nice ass camera you got.

Wheres the rest of the pics you took??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2009, 09:55 AM~14481308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a blast- the sound of everybody as I dROve in made me feel like SWIPH IS ONE FAMOUS MUTHAFUCCA_- well beside on LIL that is :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2009, 09:57 AM~14481325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a dope ass pic right there


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2009, 09:59 AM~14481341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You almost got it at it peak- jus a TINY TINY BIT HIGHER--LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 15 2009, 01:37 PM~14483589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN- look at the flake on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14487054
> *I had a blast- the sound of everybody as I dROve in made me feel like SWIPH IS ONE FAMOUS MUTHAFUCCA_- well beside on LIL that is :biggrin:
> *


Suuuuperstarrrrrr


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 15 2009, 01:40 PM~14483615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THat fuccer was lookin so sic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14487081
> *You almost got it at it peak- jus a TINY TINY BIT HIGHER--LOL :biggrin:
> *


I was tryin' to, but my camera is a piece!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 15 2009, 02:18 PM~14484021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good shot of my patterns-- to bad we didnt have time to clear em- my boy is doin it tomoROw though-- Ill run by his house and take some pics when I get the chance and post em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks good Adam good to see someone local(at the LRM show) hop some inches for a change :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 15 2009, 04:24 PM~14485449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn RenzO-- that pic is lookin sic-- my shit looks clean as fuc in that pic- To bad it was hoppin like a fuccin single pump on 6batteries. DOnt worry-- new motors are goin in this weekend-- and Ill be in Denver on the bumper HOPEFULLY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 07:22 PM~14487164
> *Looks good Adam good to see someone local(at the LRM show) hop some inches for a change :thumbsup:
> *


THanks ROy- to bad it was only in the low 70s- and not on the bumper at 90+ like it should of been. But o well- HIMBONE says I did good for my 3rd time on the switch- and ROn fROm Blac Magic said the same-- So Ill hold my head High and take the pRops everybody is givin me..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 15 2009, 07:19 PM~14487127
> *I was tryin' to, but my camera is a piece!!!
> *


Your excuses are abouty as weak as my coils :uh: 




















Jus fuccin wit ya- I know how it is- IM jus glad some homies were there to get some pics and share my moment with me- SUnday will be a day I NEVER forget


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14487170
> *Damn RenzO-- that pic is lookin sic-- my shit looks clean as fuc in that pic-  To bad it was hoppin like a fuccin single pump on 6batteries. DOnt worry-- new motors are goin in this weekend-- and Ill be in Denver on the bumper HOPEFULLY
> *


THANKS.................  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up MOPARLOW


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

Chilling in the rain at sonic 


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 15 2009, 09:04 PM~14488253
> *What's up MOPARLOW
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moparlow_@Jul 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14488297
> *Chilling in the rain at sonic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14488321
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14487170
> *Damn RenzO-- that pic is lookin sic-- my shit looks clean as fuc in that pic-  To bad it was hoppin like a fuccin single pump on 6batteries. DOnt worry-- new motors are goin in this weekend-- and Ill be in Denver on the bumper HOPEFULLY
> *


At the 5150 show?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 07:17 PM~14487097
> *Suuuuperstarrrrrr
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 15 2009, 09:16 PM~14488410
> *At the 5150 show?
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 15 2009, 10:16 PM~14488410
> *At the 5150 show?
> *



When is that?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nevermind...I found it. Also found this


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

We had some fun at the shoot today :biggrin: 



























HEY PHIL- I know you like these pics dont ya :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE HOP SWIPH AND IT LOOK LIKE A GOOD SHOW IN DENVER WANT TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE THANKS YOU HOMIES


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 16 2009, 06:56 AM~14490626
> *CONGRATS ON THE HOP SWIPH AND IT LOOK  LIKE A GOOD SHOW IN DENVER WANT TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE THANKS YOU HOMIES
> *


You know your Kansas boys got your back!! Were just waitin on you and Kiko to get back!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14490626
> *CONGRATS ON THE HOP SWIPH AND IT LOOK  LIKE A GOOD SHOW IN DENVER WANT TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE THANKS YOU HOMIES
> *


Thanks homie-- - it was a pretty decent show-- atleast this year we had good weather- THATS ALWAYS THE BEST PART OF THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 01:06 AM~14489503
> *We had some fun at the shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Jerk..

Glad you made it down there.. You are good people..

I wish you the best man..

I'll send you samples once i start editing


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 16 2009, 01:18 PM~14494248
> *Jerk..
> 
> Glad you made it down there.. You are good people..
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Thanks homie-- it was fun yesterday...And I apreciate your thoughts  


OH YEAH-- dont worry- these arent all the pics- Im gettin ready to load some more in a minute :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Even though most of yall dont know him-- but some of you do-- either way I wanna give a shout to my boy IVAN B. for workin super hard to help me get my car pulled together and make it to the show. We pulled a few all nighters the last couple of days- and we were draggin ass- My homie got damn near everythign done we had on our list. The onyl thing that didnt happen is- he didnt have time to clear the ROof after shootin all the patterns. But shit- he spent alot of time paintin a grip of parts for me- gettin my motr all put bac together-- wiring my car to get it to run- and actualy got it runnin sunday mornin at 8am.. HE PUT IN MAD WORK- and I jus want everybody to know how much I apreciate it-- and how important it is to help your bROthers out when shit needs to happen. I wish I was gonna be aROund to give everybody a hand that needs it- but that wont be for a while- but when I get out-- Ill only be a phone call away-- so I hope EVERY ONE OF YOU KNOW YOU CAN CALL ME FOR WHATEVER REASON TO HELP OUT- ROLLERZ OR NOT ROLLERZ-- WE ARE ALL COLORADO RYDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Heres the Patterns he shot for me-- Still need clearin-- Im gonna run by his house later and see how thats goin- hopefully Ill have some more pics soon.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them patterns are sick,should really pop when it get's that clear on.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats he charge Swiph that shit looks nice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2009, 03:55 PM~14495816
> *whats he charge Swiph that shit looks nice
> *


Its jus gonna depend on how in depth you are gonna want to get with it as far as the amount of patterns and the style of it. He did a bunch of fine lines on mine-- & you cant really see it in these pics- but I have two big sections of pinstripes- and 2 little sections as well.
Hes gonna cut smokin deals to the first few people that get some work done- cause thats how it goes as you know.- so hit him up. (720-323-3006) IVAN B.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 83gameover (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking good SWIPH you represented for CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83gameover_@Jul 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14499297
> *Looking good SWIPH you represented for CO
> *



Much Love homie--- Im glad I was given the oppurtunity to atleast try and put on a little show and show em that in coloRadO we got a little somethin somethin goin on.

All of us as coloRadO Ryderz need to keep it goin stROng here so we can be one of the fortunate states that keep the tour here-- as much as everybody hates on LRM and the samall amount of tour dates-- WE STILL WANT TO BE ON THE LIST EVERY YEAR.. SO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOIN- and keep it Peaceful so the cops act as cool as they did out on Federal this year. Thats the reason the cops have always acted like diccs- cause a bunch of bullshit gangbangin and shootings- LETS KEEP EM ON OUR SIDE WHEN THE SHOW IS GOIN DOWN....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 11:27 PM~14499663
> *Much Love homie--- Im glad I was given the oppurtunity to atleast try and put on a little show and show em that in coloRadO we got a little somethin somethin goin on.
> 
> All of us as coloRadO Ryderz need to keep it goin stROng here so we can be one of the fortunate states that keep the tour here-- as much as everybody hates on LRM and the samall amount of tour dates-- WE STILL WANT TO BE ON THE LIST EVERY YEAR.. SO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOIN- and keep it Peaceful so the cops act as cool as they did out on Federal this year. Thats the reason the cops have always acted like diccs- cause a bunch of bullshit gangbangin and shootings- LETS KEEP EM ON OUR SIDE WHEN THE SHOW IS GOIN DOWN....
> *



You get them motors


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14499663
> *Much Love homie--- Im glad I was given the oppurtunity to atleast try and put on a little show and show em that in coloRadO we got a little somethin somethin goin on.
> 
> All of us as coloRadO Ryderz need to keep it goin stROng here so we can be one of the fortunate states that keep the tour here-- as much as everybody hates on LRM and the samall amount of tour dates-- WE STILL WANT TO BE ON THE LIST EVERY YEAR.. SO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOIN- and keep it Peaceful so the cops act as cool as they did out on Federal this year. Thats the reason the cops have always acted like diccs- cause a bunch of bullshit gangbangin and shootings- LETS KEEP EM ON OUR SIDE WHEN THE SHOW IS GOIN DOWN....
> *


*Everytime someone says something to you, you gotta write a book :uh: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 16 2009, 11:00 PM~14499993
> *Everytime someone says something to you, you gotta write a book  :uh:
> *


Im tryin to cover the time for when Ill be gone :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14499784
> *You get them motors
> *


Nope-- gonna thROugh my old ones gonna try and piece some together


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 03:10 PM~14495375
> *Even though most of yall dont know him-- but some of you do-- either way I wanna give a shout to my boy IVAN B. for workin super hard to help me get my car pulled together and make it to the show. We pulled a few all nighters the last couple of days- and we were draggin ass- My homie got damn near everythign done we had on our list. The onyl thing that didnt happen is- he didnt have time to clear the ROof after shootin all the patterns. But shit- he spent alot of time paintin a grip of parts for me- gettin my motr all put bac together-- wiring my car to get it to run- and actualy got it runnin sunday mornin at 8am.. HE PUT IN MAD WORK- and I jus want everybody to know how much I apreciate it-- and how important it is to help your bROthers out when shit needs to happen. I wish I was gonna be aROund to give everybody a hand that needs it- but that wont be for a while- but when I get out-- Ill only be a phone call away-- so I hope EVERY ONE OF YOU KNOW YOU CAN CALL ME FOR WHATEVER REASON TO HELP OUT- ROLLERZ OR NOT ROLLERZ-- WE ARE ALL COLORADO RYDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T KNOW U HOMIE BUT STAY UP AND NEVER PUT UR HEAD DOWN THOSE ARE SOME REAL WORDS. THANK GOD U GOT GOOD PEOPLE AROUND U AND REMEMBER THAT. BECAUSE THERE'S ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD THAT SAY ALOT BUT THERE NOT NOTHING WHAT THEY SAY . APPRECIATE WHAT U GOT LOVE THE ONES MOST NEAR TO U AND KEEP UR HEAD UP. TO U FROM A REAL STREET DUDE. THINGS HAPPEN FOR MANY REASONS ENJOY LIFE AND STAY RIGHT GOD HAS HIS REASON AND KEEP BANGIN' UR PLAQUE TO THE FULLEST  NEVER A NUT SWANGGER JUST A MAN WITH A KIND HEART.








GOODTIMES REPPIN TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 11:11 PM~14500049
> *Im tryin to cover the time for when Ill be gone :biggrin:
> *


*I know bROther, I'm just talken masa :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 16 2009, 11:15 PM~14500066
> *DON'T KNOW U HOMIE BUT STAY UP AND NEVER PUT UR HEAD DOWN THOSE ARE SOME REAL WORDS. THANK GOD U GOT GOOD PEOPLE AROUND U AND REMEMBER THAT. BECAUSE THERE'S ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD THAT SAY ALOT BUT THERE NOT NOTHING WHAT THEY SAY . APPRECIATE WHAT U GOT LOVE THE ONES MOST NEAR TO U AND KEEP UR HEAD UP. TO U FROM A REAL STREET DUDE. THINGS HAPPEN FOR MANY REASONS ENJOY LIFE AND STAY RIGHT GOD HAS  HIS REASON AND KEEP BANGIN' UR PLAQUE TO THE FULLEST  NEVER A NUT SWANGGER JUST A MAN WITH A KIND HEART.
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH LOVE HOMIE-- I apreciate your words


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 17 2009, 07:18 AM~14501690
> *I know bROther, I'm just talken masa  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! So is anybody from LIL goin' to the Sweet Dreams show at all???


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP CO.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO fam, fes..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 17 2009, 09:26 AM~14502095
> *Whutz Good CO!!! So is anybody from LIL goin' to the Sweet Dreams show at all???
> *


MOST HATED will be there, have to support to get support


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14490626
> *CONGRATS ON THE HOP SWIPH AND IT LOOK  LIKE A GOOD SHOW IN DENVER WANT TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE THANKS YOU HOMIES
> *


*GOTTA LIL SOMTHING HEADED YOUR WAY GOODTIMER...STAY UP AND WILL SEE YOU SOON....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jul 17 2009, 09:28 AM~14502112
> *whats up RO fam,  fes..
> *


Whutz Good!!! Whut you been up too???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 17 2009, 09:55 AM~14502357
> *MOST HATED will be there, have to support to get support
> *


  I know whut you mean!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

i was told that lrm is goin to keep co as a tour just not denver, i was told pueblo is da spot from now on. :dunno: 
THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD ANYWAYS not for sure i believe it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 17 2009, 11:00 AM~14503430
> *i was told that lrm is goin to keep co as a tour just not denver, i was told pueblo is da spot from now on. :dunno:
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD ALWAYS  not  for sure i believe it
> *



whos your source????


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 12:10 PM~14503531
> *whos your source????
> *



im his source. :biggrin: j/p you know i dont know shit. But yeah Devil whats your source homie. That would be fuccin tight if you ask me!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 12:10 PM~14503531
> *whos your source????
> *


someguy i went to school with here nobody big or anything like that, now to think of it i don't think this guy even owns a lowlow. that why i don't believe him


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

jus sharin pics


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 02:43 PM~14505087
> *jus sharin pics
> 
> 
> ...



while your at it buddy share them pics of my car :biggrin: You said you would shoot them joints to me soon as you got your service bacc up.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14505478
> *while your at it buddy share them pics of my car :biggrin:  You said you would shoot them joints to me soon as you got your service bacc up.
> *


My internet will be working by monday-- and I should have more pics then than I do now for ya 

All these pics are on my boy Ivans computer...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

A cpl pix fROm during her shoot...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 03:38 PM~14506174
> *My internet will be working by monday-- and I should have more pics then than I do now for ya
> 
> All these pics are on my boy Ivans computer...
> *


* :uh: Better get on Wedo's car bRO. You're running put of time........ :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 17 2009, 07:40 PM~14507922
> *
> *


*That link didn't work  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 17 2009, 12:00 PM~14503430
> *i was told that lrm is goin to keep co as a tour just not denver, i was told pueblo is da spot from now on. :dunno:
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD ALWAYS  not  for sure i believe it
> *


I'm close to Pueblo and that would be cool man I could roll there easy..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 17 2009, 08:13 PM~14508088
> * :uh: Better get on Wedo's car bRO. You're running put of time........ :angry:
> *


I was on it today smart guy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 17 2009, 09:31 PM~14508211
> *I'm close to Pueblo and that would be cool man I could roll there easy..
> *


I dont think that show would be as good as a Denver show.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TCB


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado Fam!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 17 2009, 09:05 PM~14508473
> *I was on it today smart guy
> *


* :uh: I'm sure*


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 PM~14508729
> *I dont think that show would be as good as a Denver show.
> *


y u say that 
is pueblo too small for that type of show
if u didn't know pueblo holds one of da biggest hot rod shows every year
a lrm show would do just as good 
thats my 2 cents


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 18 2009, 05:25 AM~14510250
> * :uh:  I'm sure
> *


I said that was my number one priority after the super show-- so I wasnt outside sweatin my balls off in 97degree weather for nothin. :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 PM~14508729
> *I dont think that show would be as good as a Denver show.
> *


I agree w/ you on this!!! and I know peeps will hate on me for sayin' it... but it won't be the same... and at the same time itz closer for me so im not trippin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryderz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 PM~14508729
> *I dont think that show would be as good as a Denver show.
> *


I thought about it and it has it's advantages and disadvantages but I don't think alot of folks would give it a chance and it would die off. We'll see how that Pueblo show goes I looked in the LRM and it's advertised in there..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 18 2009, 07:32 AM~14510396
> *y u say that
> is pueblo too small for that type of show
> if u didn't know pueblo holds one of da biggest hot rod shows every year
> ...


I'd have to say in the end yes Pueblo is too small. Where would the show be? Is there enough inside space to have cars, and a concert? It would end up being a big outside event.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

I heard alot of folks sayin they sick of the Denver Show. Same Ol Shit every year!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14511182
> *I heard alot of folks sayin they sick of the Denver Show.  Same Ol Shit every year!
> *


because it's the same ol rides those same rides would go to Pueblo don't ya think?? The after cruise in Denver is way sick but Pueblo could kick off too if the people around there like to cruise you know all them peeps cruising didn't go to the show.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 11:25 AM~14511189
> *because it's the same ol rides those same rides would go to Pueblo don't ya think?? The after cruise in Denver is way sick but Pueblo could kick off too if the people around there like to cruise you know all them peeps cruising didn't go to the show.
> *


True Dat!! From what people are sayin round here its gonna be bigger then the Denver Show this year. Plus its a show and shine! Gonna Be able to cruise around the fairgrounds (if your outdoor) Bring your own BBQ Grills and just chill!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 18 2009, 11:29 AM~14511204
> *True Dat!!  From what people are sayin round here its gonna be bigger then the Denver Show this year. Plus its a show and shine! Gonna Be able to cruise around the fairgrounds (if your outdoor) Bring your own BBQ Grills and just chill!
> *


I hope it turns out good can't wait to see what it's like


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 18 2009, 11:29 AM~14511204
> *True Dat!!  From what people are sayin round here its gonna be bigger then the Denver Show this year. Plus its a show and shine! Gonna Be able to cruise around the fairgrounds (if your outdoor) Bring your own BBQ Grills and just chill!
> *


Hope so!!! banking on it bein' bigger... Da homie Roll'n is gonna be out here to get footage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*It would be cool if they moved it to the steel city, but at the same time I like it being in Denver so I can get away for the weekend.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 18 2009, 10:29 AM~14511204
> *True Dat!!  From what people are sayin round here its gonna be bigger then the Denver Show this year. Plus its a show and shine! Gonna Be able to cruise around the fairgrounds (if your outdoor) Bring your own BBQ Grills and just chill!
> *



*I'm gonna disagree with that one. Just my .02*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14511525
> *It would be cool if they moved it to the steel city, but at the same time I like it being in Denver so I can get away for the weekend.
> *


Datz how I feel!!! If itz in Pueblo itz almost like im still right around the corner from my house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 18 2009, 12:26 PM~14511535
> *I'm gonna disagree with that one. Just my .02
> *


Either way, gonna be nice to have a big show in our own backyard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Will the Pueblo cops be this cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 18 2009, 01:16 PM~14511799
> *Will the Pueblo cops be this cool!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cop are diccs here yes it would be a outside show but u do have some good builds for inside display so don't knoc it yet we'll have to c what happen in september 
pueblo is not very big to cruz around,this wouldn't be as much fun as denver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 18 2009, 01:43 PM~14511917
> *cop are diccs here yes it would be a outside show but u do have some good builds for inside display so don't knoc it yet we'll have to c what happen in september
> pueblo is not very big to cruz around,this wouldn't be as much fun as denver
> *


We'll see, I can't knock it till it happens... I just like goin' to Denver and havin' a gang of options on shit to do!!! Like goin' to Dave & Buster's or the clubs out there and all that, but we'll see what Pueblo has to offer!!!  Hopefully we get alot of out of state peeps to support too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 18 2009, 01:19 PM~14512116
> *We'll see, I can't knock it till it happens... I just like goin' to Denver and havin' a gang of options on shit to do!!! Like goin' to Dave & Buster's or the clubs out there and all that, but we'll see what Pueblo has to offer!!!   Hopefully we get alot of out of state peeps to support too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


don't forget GIRLS lots of GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 18 2009, 11:26 AM~14511535
> *I'm gonna disagree with that one. Just my .02
> *


JUST SEEN THAT YOU SENT ME LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics Big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 03:49 PM~14512585
> *nice pics Big Larry
> *


thats right this is Big Larry on the 1s and 2s the only playa giving you the best and most coverage of all the latest carshows and for those of you who just joined us this is the Denver Car show now back to some pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 03:52 PM~14512606
> *thats right this is Big Larry on the 1s and 2s the only playa giving you the best and most coverage of all the latest carshows and for those of you who just joined us this is the Denver Car show now back to some pics
> *


Bout time fawker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Big L Dawg....I hope you took a few bootie shots too :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adan place?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this little Noah right here putting it down in the bike class


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 02:56 PM~14512632
> *Adan place?
> *


* I wondered the same thing. I didn't hear his name called :dunno: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 03:56 PM~14512632
> *Adan place?
> *


First Place


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 18 2009, 03:57 PM~14512638
> * I wondered the same thing. I didn't hear his name called :dunno:
> *


first time I seen his car there.....damn people are scrooges when it comes to the Denver pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 03:58 PM~14512644
> *First Place
> *


Semi Custom?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

almost wrecked the rag the other day fuckin brakes went out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 04:00 PM~14512662
> *Semi Custom?
> *


Mild Custom thats right I'll say it again Mild Custom this is for all you fans out there that couldn't attend the car show or were too damn crudo to know what was happening again this is Big L Dawg reppin that big badddd MOST HATED that you all love


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 04:05 PM~14512689
> *Mild Custom thats right I'll say it again Mild Custom this is for all you fans out there that couldn't attend the car show or were too damn crudo to know what was happening again this is Big L Dawg reppin that big badddd MOST HATED that you all love
> *


yeah I heard some people cheezed away because they can't handle the crudo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what day is the SD car show in Pueblo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 04:14 PM~14512737
> *So what day is the SD car show in Pueblo?
> *


Aug 9th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 04:38 PM~14512866
> *Aug 9th
> *


Victory Outreach is the next weekend Aug. 15th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sweestakes winner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

there was a real decepticon there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3D


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to thank everybody for joining me and I'll be back tomorrow same bat time same bat channel to bring you further coverage of the show, the afterhop, and the cruise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 05:02 PM~14512988
> *I'd like to thank everybody for joining me and I'll be back tomorrow same bat time same bat channel to bring you further coverage of the show, the afterhop, and the cruise
> *


Thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paulito I see you....You home yet?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14513674
> *What up Paulito I see you....You home yet?
> *


Yeah Homie, just got in today. time to get some cold drinks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 18 2009, 07:29 PM~14513785
> *Yeah Homie, just got in today. time to get some cold drinks  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be at Brunswick later if you wanna throw a few down


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2009, 06:30 PM~14513791
> *I'll be at Brunswick later if you wanna throw a few down
> *


whats up ROY ?? How are things up that way ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 07:32 PM~14513802
> *whats up ROY ?? How are things up that way ???
> *


Going good cuzzin,finally working.....how you been?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Doing real good . Hours just got cut to thirty a week but i am not complaining still have a job , Gonna have to start and do some side work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14513829
> *Doing real good . Hours just got cut to thirty a week but i am not complaining still have a job , Gonna have to start and do some side work
> *


Yeah Times are tough out there right now.....lucky to be working


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14511182
> *I heard alot of folks sayin they sick of the Denver Show.  Same Ol Shit every year!
> *


hey Cip, thanks for letting me cut in that big ass line at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 03:37 PM~14512858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- jus came inside and decided to chec the topic- it was nice to see thsi pic- should have snapped it a couple hits later- not that it was that big of difference- but atleast it would have been in the 70s then


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 03:51 PM~14512925
> *sweestakes winner
> 
> 
> ...


Im super pROud of my princess for takin a SWEEPSTAKES tROphy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14512867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2009, 10:34 AM~14516768
> *Whut up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



whats up fes how are your rides comin out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 19 2009, 10:36 AM~14516779
> *whats up fes how are your rides comin out
> *


Im starting to see the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and nice pics Larry!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2009, 10:41 AM~14516799
> *Im starting to see the end of the tunnel!!!
> *



damn thats a good sign


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 19 2009, 10:47 AM~14516826
> *
> damn thats a good sign
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

custom center spray paint gold wheels


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2009, 10:53 AM~14516860
> *yessur!!!
> *



so pueblo is lookin good for you to bust them out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 19 2009, 11:00 AM~14516900
> *so pueblo is lookin good for you to bust them out?
> *


 :yes: Atleast the cutty for sure!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2009, 11:03 AM~14516914
> *:yes: Atleast the cutty for sure!!!
> *



what about chapo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 19 2009, 11:05 AM~14516927
> *what about chapo
> *


yessur!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2009, 11:14 AM~14516988
> *yessur!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice Pics Big L Dawg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14517158
> *Nice Pics Big L Dawg
> *


Thanks Sean


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

a few pic's I took at the Denver LRM show


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 19 2009, 11:00 AM~14516894
> *custom center spray paint gold wheels
> 
> 
> ...


BLING


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 19 2009, 08:42 PM~14521163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car , I would do just about anything for one of these


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14512511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics OT Chris  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14521374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*My favorite G~Body :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!! Nice pics everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jul 19 2009, 10:05 PM~14522052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that has to be one of the nicest G-Bodies I seen


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ryderz. Can someone break down the point system at lowrider events and also fill me in on what is considered a minor modification and what is considered a major modification.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

Whats good co ryderz


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 20 2009, 01:26 PM~14526843
> *What up ryderz. Can someone break down the point system at lowrider events and also fill me in on what is considered a minor modification and what is considered a major modification.
> *


*These are maximum points. You may only get a few of the maximum points or you may get all points depending on what the judges think.

Body modifications 40
Engine 30
Paint 30
Craftsmanship/Detail 25
Interior 30
Undercarriage 30
Hydraulics/Air 25
Plating 10
Murals 20
Wheels/Tires 20
Accessories 20
Display 15
Pinstriping 15
Engraving 15
Audio/Video 15
Glass 10
Trunk/bed 10

Total Possible Points 360

Minor Mods:
Partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disc brakes, striping/ mild murals, wheels. Minor body modifications such as shaving, filling, frenching antenna, or aftermarket grille. 5 Minor modifications equal a major modification.

Major Mods:
Custome engine compartment or engine swap, complete custom paint, Custom interior, major body changes such as frenching lights, tilt, suicide, splitting, chopping, sectioning, molded body kit, complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame.

Classes:

Original:
Completely stock, no custom wheels

Sreet Custom:
5 Minor mods, no major mods

Mild Custom:
Up to 2 major mods, up to 4 minor mods

Semi Custom:
up to 3 major mods, up to 4 minor mods

Full custom:
Up to 5 major mods, and 4 minor mods

Radical Custom:
Must have at least 7 major mods and over*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 08:13 AM~14523994
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good bROther!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 20 2009, 04:01 PM~14527976
> *These are maximum points. You may only get a few of the maximum points or you may get all points depending on what the judges think.
> 
> Body modifications 40
> ...


damn you on top of shit :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 20 2009, 04:01 PM~14527976
> *These are maximum points. You may only get a few of the maximum points or you may get all points depending on what the judges think.
> 
> Body modifications 40
> ...



Thanks pRimO! I found that on Lowriders website right after i asked. We need to work on the plan a little next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*PICS FROM THE DENVER SHOW!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

NICE PICS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Jul 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14530899
> *nice pics
> *


THANKS!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 07:56 PM~14530886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love that Rag Trey :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Your skills are getting bad ass in photography homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 19 2009, 11:59 PM~14522502
> *My favorite G~Body  :biggrin:
> *


Mine too from around here....been loving that fawker for years....didn't see it last year for Denver and this year I missed the show and didn't get to see it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Sell me that Gold Plater already Sean!!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14531420
> *Your skills are getting bad ass in photography homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2009, 08:38 PM~14531406
> *Gotta love that Rag Trey :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 09:00 PM~14531717
> *THANKS HOMIE....
> *


YW bro very nice work....well kinda hard to take crappy pictures of those bad ass rides I guess :biggrin: ......but looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2009, 09:08 PM~14531843
> *YW bro very nice work....well kinda hard to take crappy pictures of those bad ass rides I guess :biggrin: ......but looking good :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*PICS FROM A PHONE.....*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how is everybody? i thought i would stop in since it has been a minute for me.


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

im gonna be out in the Highlands Ranch area for business for 2 weeks in August. Are there any spots I can go check out some cars or cruises or whatever? i'm sure i'll be bored on the weekends. Not sure how far that is from Denver..but i'll drive wherever. Let me know what you suggest! thanks


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14531607
> *Sell me that Gold Plater already Sean!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


*Do u wanna ROll some dice for it :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Remix :cheesy: *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Sean?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14534340
> *Do u wanna ROll some dice for it  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14534340
> *Do u wanna ROll some dice for it  :0
> *


I barely caught that one :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14534340
> *Do u wanna ROll some dice for it  :0
> *


  









































:0 

































:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*GOODMORNING*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GoodMorning!! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 20 2009, 11:44 PM~14533963
> *how is everybody? i thought i would stop in since it has been a minute for me.
> *


How you been Chris??? Itz been a long time... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and whutz up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn this topic has been super slow lately, everyone must be gett'n ready for September :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 11:14 AM~14537503
> *Damn this topic has been super slow lately, everyone must be gett'n ready for September  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 11:14 AM~14537503
> *Damn this topic has been super slow lately, everyone must be gett'n ready for September  :biggrin:
> *


shhh don't tell everyone that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 11:14 AM~14537503
> *Damn this topic has been super slow lately, everyone must be gett'n ready for September  :biggrin:
> *


  not me I still don't have shit


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 11:14 AM~14537503
> *Damn this topic has been super slow lately, everyone must be gett'n ready for September  :biggrin:
> *




Isn't that what everyone said about Denver?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:06 PM~14539549
> * not me I still don't have shit
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:06 PM~14539549
> * not me I still don't have shit
> *



x76


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-chevy-im...%3A1%7C72%3A317


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Just want to tell Rich from City wide a thanks for helping the homie Jose out at 1:30 in the morning with his car he was hauling back to Texas. You are a true freind and a real rider willing to help anyone out and you get all my respect. If you ever need something Rich just ask bro and i'll help you out too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 21 2009, 05:47 PM~14542509
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-chevy-im...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> *


*He put it on Craigslist Yesterday too in Denver.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14542799
> *He put it on Craigslist Yesterday too in Denver.
> *


 :0 
he sure went down in price


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAUL WELCOME BACK TO THE STATES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

CHUCK WUS SUP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, WRINKLES, cl1965ss
What up Good Timers :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 21 2009, 08:16 PM~14544188
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, WRINKLES, cl1965ss
> What up Good Timers  :wave:
> *


WUS CRACKIN ROY HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Been Good Bro working my ass off trying to get this rag on the move,
How you been homie?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2009, 10:13 PM~14544153
> *CHUCK WUS SUP
> *


Been good, just tired. Hope everything is going well, Stay safe.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 21 2009, 06:14 PM~14542748
> *Just want to tell Rich from City wide a thanks for helping the homie Jose out at 1:30 in the morning with his car he was hauling back to Texas. You are a true freind and a real rider willing to help anyone out and you get all my respect. If you ever need something Rich just ask bro and i'll help you out too.
> *


x2
yea he came and got my spare g-body wheel around that time to take it to Jose, (right before it started dumping rain)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 22 2009, 05:16 AM~14546976
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


What up prezdent


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719*

 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 22 2009, 11:49 AM~14549393
> *RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :wave:
> *



what up bROtha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So out of Kiko, Paul and Wrinkles are any of them back here yet?? When is the return date on the others??


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:06 PM~14539549
> * not me I still don't have shit
> *


Im hoping i will have the regal sold and i can start on the next project!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2009, 01:31 PM~14550401
> *So out of Kiko, Paul and Wrinkles are any of them back here yet?? When is the return date on the others??
> *


Paul is back but only for 2 weeks.I'd imagine that will be spent with Family. Then he is back to work for 6 months I believe.Kiko and wrinkles will be back for thier 2 week stay whenever they put in for it.They should get out probably in June-July


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO? :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Paul Wall and the big RO :biggrin: *




*BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE FAMILY*





*LET THEM RO PLAQUES FLY*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 22 2009, 07:41 PM~14554239
> *Paul Wall and the big RO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WE COMING TO A STATE NEAR U !!!!! ONLY THE TRUE AT HEART FUCK A PART TIMER GOODTIMES FAMILIA


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2009, 08:12 PM~14544135
> *WUS SUP PAUL WELCOME BACK TO THE STATES
> *


What's going on Mr. Wrinkles.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2009, 12:31 PM~14550401
> *So out of Kiko, Paul and Wrinkles are any of them back here yet?? When is the return date on the others??
> *


Yeah Homie, I'll be here till the 3rd and then it's back to work. took a nice cruise today with the kids. How you doing Mr. Larry


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 22 2009, 01:05 PM~14550118
> *what up bROtha
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND U.............


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO FAM. whats up Co.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 22 2009, 09:07 PM~14555099
> *Yeah Homie, I'll be here till the 3rd and then it's back to work.  took a nice cruise today  with the kids. How you doing Mr. Larry
> *


I'm doing real good so does back to work mean back in the sand or you'll stay here?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

whats good coloRadO?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jul 23 2009, 02:09 AM~14557526
> *
> 
> 
> ...





who is this :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 23 2009, 07:59 AM~14558333
> *who is this :uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489581


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 23 2009, 06:59 AM~14558333
> *who is this :uh:
> *


Carlos with the green 66 s.s.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

gods shop


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Gods shop 
(working on cutty buddy)


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

almost there....workin on cesars cutty


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

all done and cruisin the block


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jul 23 2009, 12:40 PM~14560507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like those flames


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jul 23 2009, 12:40 PM~14560507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jeremy does a good job on flames


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders :cheesy: *


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

now its gettin a makeover


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

winter time it pulled apart for 2010 circuit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*The pic does no justice to the paint. The color kinda flops in the light / shade.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Uno Mas..............*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:56 AM~14567500
> *Uno Mas..............
> 
> 
> ...



damn pRimO thats commin out sicc! Hey i need some color charts for that paint yall was talkin bout at the bbq that looks like kandy but can be touched up. Hook a Wedo up bROtha! Or at least tell me the name of it again and ill look it up myself.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 01:00 AM~14567516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dayumn. How can i be down :biggrin: She looks like a freak!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  
Killen em
Coming out nice Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 01:00 AM~14567516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Sean.The car is looking good............... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 23 2009, 11:56 PM~14567500
> *Uno Mas..............
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PERRITO....* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14554435
> *WE COMING TO A STATE NEAR U !!!!! ONLY THE TRUE AT HEART FUCK A PART TIMER    GOODTIMES FAMILIA
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *CALMATE PRIMO....ESTAS PESADO...*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN LOOK AT THOSE WHEELS, NICE RIDE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thanks everyone. It has been 8 months now, but it seems like forever. Hopefully it wil be done by the September show. If not I guess I'll be on the side lines until next year. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 24 2009, 12:11 AM~14567563
> *damn pRimO thats commin out sicc! Hey i need some color charts for that paint yall was talkin bout at the bbq that looks like kandy but can be touched up. Hook a Wedo up bROtha! Or at least tell me the name of it again and ill look it up myself.
> *


The paint is called vibrance. Shit is much more expensive than kandy, so think twice :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 07:34 AM~14568569
> *Thanks everyone. It has been 8 months now, but it seems like forever. Hopefully it wil be done by the September show. If not I guess I'll be on the side lines until next year.
> *


*ITS GONNA BE WORTH THE WAIT SEAN DOG BUT WHEN IT COMES OUT IT WILL COME OUT....STAY UP PIMPEN SEE YOU IN VEGAS FO SHO....*


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 23 2009, 11:56 PM~14567500
> *Uno Mas..............
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK VERY NICE


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good sean


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

lookin dam good HEFE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn Sean looking real good I love those wheels and is it me or do the lower arms match em?? I really like that pully set up on the engine is it gonna be carburated or fuel injection??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 08:37 AM~14568582
> *The paint is called vibrance. Shit is much more expensive than kandy, so think twice  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 As usual looks good Homie : :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT THE FUC IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 01:03 AM~14567526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hummer-H2-C...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryderz


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

fes whats good with u homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 24 2009, 06:27 PM~14574226
> *fes whats good with u homie
> *


chillin' dog, whutz up wit' you???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Sean the rag is lookin' sick... hopefully we'll see it in Sept.!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



KILLIN EM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 21 2009, 08:20 PM~14544249
> *Been Good Bro working my ass off trying to get this rag on the move,
> How you been homie?
> *


BEEN GOOD JUST OUT HERE HATIN THESE PLACE :angry: BUT SHOULD BE BACK IN THE STATES SOON JUST DON'T KNOW WHEN


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KRISTYLE~_@Jul 25 2009, 01:49 AM~14577193
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14567465
> *Sneak Peek for my Colorado Ryders  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BUDDY!! DID CHUCK SHAVE IS BACK ON THE MOTOR??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 25 2009, 09:35 AM~14578426
> *LOOKS GOOD BUDDY!! DID CHUCK SHAVE IS BACK ON THE MOTOR??
> *


*Bwahahahahaha, It's one of them duster things.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

>


[/quote]
look sweet someone must have a sweet tooth


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14579095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...now I'm hungry


But someone fucked up that left dice...BAD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 25 2009, 06:28 PM~14581066
> *Damn...now I'm hungry
> But someone fucked up that left dice...BAD
> *


*Now? :biggrin: *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 02:42 PM~14512543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THATS RIGHT......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 16 2007, 05:40 AM~7275923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 29 2007, 07:45 AM~7575766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *ALWAYS......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 30 2007, 09:30 PM~7588615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2007, 07:17 PM~7627299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 6 2007, 03:20 PM~7633126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GT.............


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 6 2007, 05:49 PM~7633936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 6 2007, 06:12 PM~7634061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 GOODTIMES Members: WRINKLES,CHUCKIEBOY63*

*WHATS CRACKEN PERRITO....* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 25 2009, 11:55 PM~14583049
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 GOODTIMES Members: WRINKLES,CHUCKIEBOY63
> 
> ...


WUS SUP DOGG JUST HERE READY TO GO EAT LUNCH IT'S 1130 AM HOW WAS THE PARTY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a few pics of us chillin throwin horse shoes.
















Here is one of Kiko since he doesn't know how to play, we mad him rake the pits after every game. :0 








Of course I had to get one of Wrinkles and his famous pose.








It's all about "GOODTIMES"


ITS ALL ABOUT THEM GOODTIMES.................... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 25 2009, 11:58 PM~14583063
> *WUS  SUP DOGG JUST HERE READY TO GO EAT LUNCH IT'S 1130 AM HOW WAS THE PARTY
> *


*IT WAS CRACKEN PERRITO.....WHATS CRACKEN OUT THERE N THE SHIT HOLE.....ME AND MENTIRAS RIGHT HERE KICKEN IT LISTENING TO THE ROLAS YOU KNOW HOW WE DO ESE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2009, 12:58 AM~14583063
> *WUS  SUP DOGG JUST HERE READY TO GO EAT LUNCH IT'S 1130 AM HOW WAS THE PARTY
> *


HEY FULLTIMER PM ME YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN WRITE YOU HOMEBOY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 25 2009, 11:59 PM~14583066
> *Here are a few pics of us chillin throwin horse shoes.
> 
> 
> ...


BEENING IN RUSTY WAS IT ALL GOOD BUT HAVEING HOMIES LIKE YOU VATOS MADE LIFE FIRME AND I SEE YOU WENT BACK IN MEMORY LANE DEM THOSE DAYS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 17 2007, 08:15 AM~8120591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2009, 12:02 AM~14583085
> *BEENING IN RUSTY WAS IT ALL GOOD BUT HAVEING HOMIES LIKE YOU VATOS MADE LIFE FIRME AND I SEE YOU WENT BACK IN MEMORY LANE DEM THOSE DAYS
> *


*YOU KNOW WHATS CRACKEN PERRO...TILL THE CASKET DROPS HOMEBOY...LOYALTY A MUTHA FUCKA.....GOODTIMES*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN GOODTIMERS YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE!!!! WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND ADD SOME MORE CANDY AND SPOKES!!!! :biggrin: 



















*G O O D T I M E S ALWAYS ESE........*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 12:00 AM~14583075
> *IT WAS CRACKEN PERRITO.....WHATS CRACKEN OUT THERE N THE SHIT HOLE.....ME AND MENTIRAS RIGHT HERE KICKEN IT LISTENING TO THE ROLAS YOU KNOW HOW WE DO ESE..... :biggrin:
> *


TELL MENTIRAS I SAID WUS SUP AND WHEN HE GETTING HIS RIDE THIS PLACE IS HOTTER THAN IRAQ DOGG FUCKING HATE IT TRYING TO MAKE THIS FOB LIKE CARSON :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 AM~14583105
> *TELL MENTIRAS I SAID WUS SUP AND WHEN HE GETTING HIS RIDE THIS PLACE IS HOTTER THAN IRAQ DOGG FUCKING HATE IT TRYING TO MAKE THIS FOB LIKE CARSON :angry:
> *


*HE SAID WHAT IT DEW PERRO AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOU KNOW IT BEEN GOODTIMES SINCE KOREA.....* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 AM~14583104
> *DAMN GOODTIMERS YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE!!!! WE CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND ADD SOME MORE CANDY AND SPOKES!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE DIE HARD GOODTIMES CLICK................*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 01:14 AM~14583133
> *THE DIE HARD GOODTIMES CLICK................
> 
> 
> ...


TODO GANGSTA REPPIN THE GT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 12:11 AM~14583120
> *HE SAID WHAT IT DEW PERRO AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOU KNOW IT BEEN GOODTIMES SINCE KOREA..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: MISS DEM DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 12:14 AM~14583133
> *THE DIE HARD GOODTIMES CLICK................
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2009, 12:13 AM~14583128
> *WE STILL BE DOGG! FO LIFE GT TILL I DIE
> *


*ILL BE BACK IN THE 719 MARCH OF NEXT YEAR ESE.....WE GONNA PICK UP WERE WE LEFT OFF ESE...PURO GT .......*  


































*AND IT DONT STOP...............*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUT GOTTA FEED MY FAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2009, 12:15 AM~14583136
> *TODO GANGSTA REPPIN THE GT
> *


*YA SAVEZ PERRO...GT LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2009, 12:16 AM~14583138
> *:yes: MISS DEM DAYS :biggrin:
> *


*2010 WE BACK IN AFFECT ESE.......SEE YOU SOON..........*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 01:20 AM~14583153
> *YA SAVEZ PERRO...GT LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA......
> 
> 
> ...


TILL THE CASKET DROPS HOMEBOI


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14583163
> *TILL THE CASKET DROPS HOMEBOI
> *


*X1000000000000000000000000000000.............................*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 01:24 AM~14583168
> *X1000000000000000000000000000000.............................
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER ILL HIT U UP MONDAY GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU BOUT SOMETHING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PURO...GT..............*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOW WAS UR BDAY BIG RUBE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2009, 12:27 AM~14583180
> *PM ME YOUR NUMBER ILL HIT U UP MONDAY GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU BOUT SOMETHING
> *


*GOT YOU......*


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WAACHA GT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 26 2009, 01:29 AM~14583194
> *GOT YOU......
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S F A M I L I A ......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BIG UPS TO ALL MY COLORADO RIDERS PUTTING IN WORK FO THE ROCKIES.....SEE YOU SOON........*


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOODTIMES SGV REPPINNNN HARD[/size][/color]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 26 2009, 12:59 AM~14583298
> *GOODTIMES SGV REPPINNNN HARD[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 26 2009, 12:30 AM~14583199
> *WAACHA GT :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres a pretty good video fROm the Denver show


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BEFORE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BEFORE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

MORE TO COME LATER...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Coming out nice Ralph


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14584677
> *Coming out nice Ralph
> *


Thanks ROy


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:18 AM~14584569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 09:18 AM~14584569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look nice guy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:28 AM~14584639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good you got rid of the heater and a/c you should be able to get rid of a bunch of wires and make it look like none are in there


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:18 AM~14584569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ralph....... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 09:18 AM~14584569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14584639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the pROps guys.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 08:53 PM~14589200
> *Thanks for all the pROps guys.
> *


LOOKIN GOOD RALPH-- show some pics of your siccer than fucc exhaust though- Im sure it will be one of the cleanest exhaust on the scene when it comes out


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:18 AM~14584569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good buddy..


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> HOW WAS UR BDAY BIG RUBE


JUST SEEN THIS .. IT WAS GOOD CHILLED WITH "FULLTIMER" AND SOME HOMIES AND WENT TO THE HOPPS.. IT WAS A GOOD...
Lil Slide Show From the SGV & 818 @ Individuals CarShow
































































thanks mello i needed this
v
























[/quote] WE JUST HAVE NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 27 2009, 03:01 PM~14596107
> *Whut Up everyone!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 27 2009, 12:04 AM~14590362
> *LOOKIN GOOD RALPH-- show some pics of your siccer than fucc exhaust though- Im sure it will be one of the cleanest exhaust on the scene when it comes out
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like the Rollerz gonna be coming out strong soon :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know this pic has nothing to do with whats been posted or talked about but this is my new toy :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14599889
> *I know this pic has nothing to do with whats been posted or talked about but this is my new toy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what is it some type of bong or what?
forgive my ignorance I'm 420 free :happysad:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 27 2009, 05:15 PM~14599922
> *Wow what is it some type of bong or what?
> forgive my ignorance I'm 420 free :happysad:
> *


that aint his bong thats his sex toy that he plays with
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 27 2009, 09:15 PM~14599922
> *Wow what is it some type of bong or what?
> forgive my ignorance I'm 420 free :happysad:
> *


its supposed to be a smokeless pipe but like a bong because it takes water


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14599954
> *that aint his bong thats his sex toy that he plays with
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny? you said I could use it on you first bitch :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 27 2009, 05:22 PM~14600021
> *whats so funny? you said I could use it on you first bitch :0
> *


 :0    fuck you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14600162
> *:0       fuck you
> *


fuck me? no FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wus up sean :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 27 2009, 07:38 PM~14598777
> *looks like the Rollerz gonna be coming out strong soon :thumbsup:
> *


*We're just trying to walk the walk  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14600285
> *wus up sean :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good Joe, where u been hiding home boy?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Jul 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14600162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn such hostility, I'm gonna go to LJ and give u fawkers a hug :cheesy: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 27 2009, 05:47 PM~14600380
> *Damn such hostility, I'm gonna go to LJ and give u fawkers a hug  :cheesy:
> *


i ve been home and working and spending time with the lady and kids and yes i need a hug
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 09:55 PM~14600488
> *i ve been home and working and spending time with the lady and kids and yes i need a hug
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 27 2009, 09:47 PM~14600380
> *Damn such hostility, I'm gonna go to LJ and give u fawkers a hug  :cheesy:
> *


I'll see you at the bbq then :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 09:55 PM~14600488
> *i ve been home and working and spending time with the lady and kids and yes i need a hug
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll see you after work then


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jul 27 2009, 10:55 PM~14600488
> *i ve been home and working and spending time with the lady and kids and yes i need a hug
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 27 2009, 10:43 PM~14600326
> *We're just trying to walk the walk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn this topic has been dead. Any one else with some pROgress pics? Hyna pics? :biggrin: something?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> *Damn this topic has been dead. Any one else with some pROgress pics? Hyna pics? :biggrin: something?*











































































[/quote]
THIS PAST SUNDAY OUT HERE AT THE LUX PICNIC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

^THIS HOMIE JUST MOVED FROM DENVER, THIS CAPRICE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's what I'm talken 'bout, nice Pics Phillipa  *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone know where i can get a grill just like this one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14605663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 28 2009, 02:30 PM~14606055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know. ill look around and see what i can find for you bRO


----------



## Mondizee (Apr 8, 2009)

If anyone can make the drive out we would love to have you represent Colorado out here in Utah. We will be giving $500 to $1000 for hopp winner and $1000 for best of show. Gorilla Zoe will be performing. For more information log on to www.oldschoolenter.com


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Buddy!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 28 2009, 08:54 PM~14610013
> *Buddy!
> *













hello


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sup CO. :biggrin:


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

does anyone have any crappy but functunal wires or other rims to sell or trade? there 4 a 85 nova with a 4 bolt pattern. also looking 4 car audio. please pm me! thanks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Jul 26 2009, 10:18 AM~14584569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what'sup co :wave: :wave:


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

lookin 4 sum rims you?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

>


[/quote]nice pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 28 2009, 10:00 AM~14603541
> *Damn this topic has been dead. Any one else with some pROgress pics? Hyna pics?  :biggrin: something?
> *


My progress pics are of home remodeling no car or bike progress


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2009, 11:29 PM~14612066
> *My progress pics are of home remodeling no car or bike progress
> *


*Those work too :cheesy: *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14612066
> *My progress pics are of home remodeling no car or bike progress
> *


I can post a pic of my driver's license because thats progress for me being that I haven't been able to drive for the last 8 years


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14613784
> *
> *



What up Chuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 27 2009, 06:18 PM~14597539
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up Sean??? Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 28 2009, 12:47 PM~14605663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KEEP REPEN THAT GT PAULITO.....IF YOU NEED ANYTHING SHOOT ME A PM WITH YOUR INFO...ENJOY YOUR VACATION TIME WIT YOUR FAMILIA PERRO....STAY UP AND WILL SEE YOU SOON.............GOODTIMES* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Chuck, your coming to CO?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 29 2009, 08:19 AM~14614429
> *What up Chuck, your coming to CO?
> *


*I SHOULD BE BACK THERE MIDDLE OF NEXT YEAR, IM CONTACTING BRANCH AND RAY MIGHT BE HEADING BACK TAMBIEN BUT WILL SEE HOW IT GOES....YOU KNOW HOW BRANCH IS, ITS ALL IN THERE HANDS PERRO....HOPE YOU DOING WELL G~TIMER.....*  :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 08:14 AM~14613924
> *What up Chuck
> *


What's up bRO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:18 AM~14614912
> *What's up bRO
> *



Just chillin...you?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14615023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Does this chick work at the club :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 10:55 AM~14615219
> *Does this chick work at the club  :cheesy:
> *



Nope...thats TWOTONZ friend and your next baby momma. She's hot, so I had to post it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14615023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she is fine


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:27 AM~14614999
> *Just chillin...you?
> *


Driving to the next job


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 11:30 AM~14615505
> *Damn she is fine
> *



Not as fine as the chick that was hollerin at you at the PRE PARTY!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:37 AM~14615587
> *Not as fine as the chick that was hollerin at you at the PRE PARTY!
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:28 AM~14615480
> *Nope...thats TWOTONZ friend and your next baby momma. She's hot, so I had to post it
> *


*Gosh damn she is bang'n....I would wife that biaaattcchhh!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14615023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 11:49 AM~14615703
> *Gosh damn she is bang'n....I would wife that biaaattcchhh!
> *



You should. So I can see her at the meetings every month


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 29 2009, 11:50 AM~14615714
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:51 AM~14615726
> *You should. So I can see her at the meetings every month
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, Keepn'itReal


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:52 AM~14615731
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER.....HOWS IT GOING IN DENVER......


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 29 2009, 11:59 AM~14615805
> *WHAT UP BROTHER.....HOWS IT GOING IN DENVER......
> *



Nice and cool...hows da 505


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 12:10 PM~14615905
> *Nice and cool...hows da 505
> *


IT'S HOT AS FUCK HERE.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:37 AM~14615587
> *Not as fine as the chick that was hollerin at you at the PRE PARTY!
> *


Where is the pic of that one sounds like a funny so you can't bring up a story and not finish it mayne :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

My Kids reppin RO


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2009, 01:16 PM~14616542
> *Where is the pic of that one sounds like a funny so you can't bring up a story and not finish it mayne :biggrin:
> *



TRUST ME...even if a pic existed I wouldn't post it cuz I wouldn't want you to throw up in your mouth


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2009, 01:19 PM~14616571
> *My Kids reppin RO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 29 2009, 01:44 PM~14616880
> *whats good co ryders
> *



What up Devil. Stop by the crib today i need to holla at you.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2009, 01:19 PM~14616571
> *My Kids reppin RO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I HAVE A COUPLE OF SAMSUNG MESSANGER PHONES FOR SALE. BRAND NEW USED FOR ONLY 3 DAYS AND STILL HAVE THE BOXES.PAID $179 WILL LET GO FOR $120 EACH..



























ALSO HAVE A PIC PHONE SAMSUNG U340 NEW ALSO $40


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:06 AM~14614843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

this hail just fucced off my new trucc damn :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 PM~14617444
> *this hail just fucced off my new trucc damn :angry:
> *



I know you should see the luv bug now. Fucc it i could only imagine if my 51 was done and sitting out in that! I would be suicidal right now. I need to hurry up and build this damn garage


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2009, 02:39 PM~14617484
> *I know you should see the luv bug now. Fucc it i could only imagine if my 51 was done and sitting out in that! I would be suicidal right now. I need to hurry up and build this damn garage
> *


yes sir i'm on my way over there now


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 29 2009, 02:33 PM~14617431
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sean's other future baby momma


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 PM~14617444
> *this hail just fucced off my new trucc damn :angry:
> *



all the cars in my yard got wiped out :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 02:02 PM~14617110
> *TRUST ME...even if a pic existed I wouldn't post it cuz I wouldn't want you to throw up in your mouth
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 04:42 PM~14618788
> *
> *



what up prezdent


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 06:18 PM~14619921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 07:44 PM~14621078
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



Anotha pic of Sean's wife that will be at the next meeting...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 08:32 PM~14621604
> *Anotha pic of Sean's wife that will be at the next meeting...
> *


*Why is it always gotta be me?  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO 4 LIFE

What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14621724
> *Why is it always gotta be me?
> *


THEN CAN WE SHARE HER??


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1296000581.html


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14621724
> *Why is it always gotta be me?
> *



Cuz you be pimpin...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jul 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14622009
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1296000581.html
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14622060
> *Cuz you be pimpin...
> *


HI


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14622067
> *HI
> *



Hola...que paso


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:15 PM~14622080
> *Hola...que paso
> *


WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:24 PM~14622156
> *WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO
> *



Nada...waitin for the new phone to get here. Been using the wifeys, feel lost without mine


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14622170
> *Nada...waitin for the new phone to get here. Been using the wifeys, feel lost without mine
> *


IS THAT WHY I HAVENT HEARD fROm YOU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14622245
> *IS THAT WHY I HAVENT HEARD fROm YOU
> *



Yea...Wife was supposed to ship my phone out when I was out of town last week and she didn't so I had to do it when I got back and wait even longer.

So if you hear anything about a meeting til I get it, PM me the details on here. I should have it by early next week I hope


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14622060
> *Cuz you be pimpin...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:38 PM~14622280
> *Yea...Wife was supposed to ship my phone out when I was out of town last week and she didn't so I had to do it when I got back and wait even longer.
> 
> So if you hear anything about a meeting til I get it, PM me the details on here. I should have it by early next week I hope
> *


OKAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 09:40 PM~14622301
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOWS THE WEEK OF NO WORK GOING FOR YOU FRIEND?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, SIKSIX, impala63, AllHustle NoLove
WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14622345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, SIKSIX, impala63, AllHustle NoLove
> WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2009, 09:40 PM~14622301
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14622345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, SIKSIX, impala63, AllHustle NoLove
> WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :wave:
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14622345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, SIKSIX, impala63, AllHustle NoLove
> WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :wave:
> *



WHAT UP UTAH


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14622345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, SIKSIX, impala63, AllHustle NoLove
> WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :wave:
> *


Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 08:45 PM~14622354
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


I GOT TO GET OUT THERE AND HANG WITH YOU GUYS, IF I CANT MAKE THE PUEBLO SHOW I'M SHOOTING TO TAKE MY CAR TO VEGAS :cheesy: YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE RIDES OUT THERE, YOU THINK THE SHOW OUT THERE IS GOING TO BE REAL BIG?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14622474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that chuck in a mohawk??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14622491
> *I GOT TO GET OUT THERE AND HANG WITH YOU GUYS, IF I CANT MAKE THE PUEBLO SHOW I'M SHOOTING TO TAKE MY CAR TO VEGAS :cheesy: YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE RIDES OUT THERE, YOU THINK THE SHOW OUT THERE IS GOING TO BE REAL BIG?
> *


THE WAY THEY ARE TALKING I THINK SO. I WOULD BE COOL TO KICK IT WITH YOU. IF NOT THERE IS ALWAYS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14622474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A BUDDY OF MINE THAT PAINTED MY CAR SAID HE USED TO GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH HIS ELCO THIS CAR BACK IN THE SANFRANADO VALLEY, WAY BACK WHEN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14622495
> *Is that chuck in a mohawk??
> *


YEAH HE JUST SHAVED THE MULLET


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14622477
> *Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU DOING YOU HELPING YOUR BROTHER WORK ON THE HOUSE? OR MAKING A BIG ASS SANDWICH :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 10:00 PM~14622518
> *A BUDDY OF MINE THAT PAINTED MY CAR SAID HE USED TO GO HEAD TO HEAD WITH HIS ELCO THIS CAR BACK IN THE SANFRANADO VALLEY, WAY BACK WHEN
> *


THATS COOL. I WAS STORING IT AT MY HOUSE FOR SEAN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14622552
> *THATS COOL. I WAS STORING IT AT MY HOUSE FOR SEAN
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14622503
> *THE WAY THEY ARE TALKING I THINK SO. I WOULD BE COOL TO KICK IT WITH YOU. IF NOT THERE IS ALWAYS VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


YEP, EVERYONE IS TALKING BOUT IT AND ITS IT A GOOD LOCATION FOR PEOPLE TOO COME


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14622575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP...


FUCK THE TRAIDERS TIME!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14622609
> *YEP, EVERYONE IS TALKING BOUT IT AND ITS IT A GOOD LOCATION FOR PEOPLE TOO COME
> *


AND THEY ARE GONNA LET US BAR B QUE AND CRUZ DURING THE SHOW


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:08 PM~14622636
> *AND THEY ARE GONNA LET US BAR B QUE AND CRUZ DURING THE SHOW
> *




How do you cruz during a show?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14622631
> *YUP...
> FUCK THE TRAIDERS TIME!
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:08 PM~14622651
> *How do you cruz during a show?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:08 PM~14622651
> *How do you cruz during a show?
> *


YOU BEAT ME TO THAT :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WITH THE PRICE OF GAS :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2009, 10:17 PM~14622761
> *YOU BEAT ME TO THAT :cheesy:
> *



if you dont have a indoor car you can drive aROund the fair during the show


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14622851
> *if you dont have a indoor car you can drive aROund the fair during the show
> *


ANSWER THE PHONE DICK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14622865
> *ANSWER THE PHONE DICK
> *



IT HASNT RANG :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:26 PM~14622892
> *IT HASNT RANG :uh:
> *


 :werd: I LIKE MAKING THINGS UP :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:26 PM~14622904
> *:werd: I LIKE MAKING THINGS UP :uh:
> *



I JUST GOT HOME AND IVE HAD IT ALL NIGHT ******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:27 PM~14622913
> *I JUST GOT HOME AND IVE HAD IT ALL NIGHT ******
> *


AND?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14622924
> *AND?
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14622937
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14622947
> *:loco:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14622967
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Big Bad Swiph.. filling out his paperwork..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14622851
> *if you dont have a indoor car you can drive aROund the fair during the show
> *


so if everyone is cruising there will be no outside show just watching cars cruise I guess huh?? That could be cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jul 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14622009
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1296000581.html
> *


For sale already damn I heard the back had a vew dents and the lettering on the windshield was falling off. If thats true he must keep it outside.. IDK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2009, 11:28 PM~14623555
> *For sale already damn I heard the back had a vew dents and the lettering on the windshield was falling off. If thats true he must keep it outside.. IDK
> *


I seen it at the Denver show and it still looked good IMO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Damn we lost 4 bROthers to the feds in this picture  


Maybe that explains why Cippie is crying :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 12:00 AM~14623839
> *I seen it at the Denver show and it still looked good IMO!!!
> *


Thats what I heard as well but my bros girl said it looked dented but excuse me chris she is a woman :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 AM~14624240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I read the bottom then scrolled over to see what you were talking about and damn I busted out laughing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2009, 03:30 AM~14624691
> *I read the bottom then scrolled over to see what you were talking about and damn I busted out laughing :biggrin:
> *


X2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 AM~14624240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: ...................................................:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14622631
> *YUP...
> FUCK THE TRAIDERS TIME!
> *



:uh: :nono:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14626315
> *:uh: :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:50 AM~14626560
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2009, 03:29 AM~14624689
> *Thats what I heard as well but my bros girl said it looked dented but excuse me chris she is a woman :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I didn't get a detailed look at it, but it looked good to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up everybody!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*


Que pajo bro!!! :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Jul 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14626315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, SWIPH

Whut Up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 30 2009, 11:06 AM~14626680
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> Que pajo bro!!! :wave:
> *


Whut Up bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Double post--wooops


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SWIPH*


Sup Homie :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14623150
> *The Big Bad Swiph.. filling out his paperwork..
> 
> 
> ...


For 1-- I wasnt fillin out MY paperwork- I wish had somethin to fill paperwork out on :biggrin: 
For 2-- you yelled SWIPH- and I jus happened to look up- you posted those pics in reverse order :angry: 

:biggrin: 

I got some more pics of you- I guess Im gonna have to go post em :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLORADO*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 30 2009, 10:22 AM~14626817
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, SWIPH
> Sup Homie :wave:
> *



Wasup homie-- jus eatin some lunch-- fuccin aROund online while I do :biggrin: 

And u?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 AM~14626836
> *Wasup homie-- jus eatin some lunch-- fuccin aROund online while I do :biggrin:
> 
> And u?
> *


Whut U working on now??? Whutz Up wit' the '4???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 10:26 AM~14626858
> *Whut U working on now??? Whutz Up wit' the '4???
> *


Some crazy whiteboy fROm pueblos Bomb :biggrin: 

The 4s chillin-- waitin on my new springs and motors 2 show up


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jul 30 2009, 11:21 AM~14626813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada, bro!!!! Just slavin away!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:28 AM~14626881
> *Some crazy whiteboy fROm pueblos Bomb :biggrin:
> 
> The 4s chillin-- waitin on my new springs and motors 2 show up
> *


Datz whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 30 2009, 11:30 AM~14626906
> *Whut up Homie!! What you up to today??
> Nada, bro!!!! Just slavin away!!!
> *


Shit im not sure yet!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14626919
> *Datz whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YA-- new springs should make a big difference-- oh yeah , and another 30psi in my fROnt tires :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:37 AM~14626990
> *YA-- new springs should make a big difference-- oh yeah , and another 30psi in my fROnt tires :cheesy:
> *


How much where you running before???


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 30 2009, 02:29 AM~14624689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneak Peek... Hopefully ready for paint right after dis weekend!!! We'll see what it does in September!!! :biggrin: Sorry about the sorry ass pic and the mess!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 12:56 PM~14627871
> *Sneak Peek... Hopefully ready for paint right after dis weekend!!! We'll see what it does in September!!!  :biggrin: Sorry about the sorry ass pic and the mess!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it, it's a pic bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 AM~14624240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:  :rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2009, 12:59 PM~14627902
> *fuck it, it's a pic bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 30 2009, 01:02 PM~14627949
> *:angry:  :twak:    :rant:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH,* El303Pintor*

IVAN B. has finaly come onto LIL-- good to have ya homie


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 16 2009, 04:10 PM~14495375
> *Even though most of yall dont know him-- but some of you do-- either way I wanna give a shout to my boy IVAN B. for workin super hard to help me get my car pulled together and make it to the show. We pulled a few all nighters the last couple of days- and we were draggin ass- My homie got damn near everythign done we had on our list. The onyl thing that didnt happen is- he didnt have time to clear the ROof after shootin all the patterns. But shit- he spent alot of time paintin a grip of parts for me- gettin my motr all put bac together-- wiring my car to get it to run- and actualy got it runnin sunday mornin at 8am.. HE PUT IN MAD WORK- and I jus want everybody to know how much I apreciate it-- and how important it is to help your bROthers out when shit needs to happen. I wish I was gonna be aROund to give everybody a hand that needs it- but that wont be for a while- but when I get out-- Ill only be a phone call away-- so I hope EVERY ONE OF YOU KNOW YOU CAN CALL ME FOR WHATEVER REASON TO HELP OUT- ROLLERZ OR NOT ROLLERZ-- WE ARE ALL COLORADO RYDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its alway fun to get down for the homies its just my contribution for you primo thank you for bein so patient since we only had 2 weeks to get down cant wait to lay it down on the rest of the car


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

what up to my homies from the north! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El303Pintor_@Jul 30 2009, 02:22 PM~14629603
> *its alway fun to get down for the homies its just my contribution for you primo thank you for bein so patient since we only had 2 weeks to get down cant wait to lay it down on the rest of the car*


YUP- peeps are gonna trip when they see it all finished up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14629653
> *what up to my homies from the north! :biggrin:
> *


*What's good Tiggs!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *El303Pintor

What's good Ivan!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 02:25 PM~14629034
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, El303Pintor
> 
> ...



What up Ivan!


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 04:24 PM~14630266
> *AllHustle NoLove, El303Pintor
> 
> What's good Ivan!
> *


nada nada jus on the grind trying to get another project in the mix you know! hows things for you homie?
:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:28 AM~14626881
> *Some crazy whiteboy fROm pueblos Bomb :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: pics look good in the build thread


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 04:39 PM~14630406
> *What up Ivan!
> *


what's good homie? :biggrin: jus checkin whats new


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14630432
> *:thumbsup:  pics look good in the build thread
> *



Link to the thread again??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El303Pintor_@Jul 30 2009, 04:44 PM~14630437
> *what's good homie? :biggrin:  jus checkin whats new
> *



Just chillen...thats cool, welcome to the world of Lay It Low


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 05:11 PM~14630664
> *Link to the thread again??
> *



Here you go Chris

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14412351


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, curiousdos
Whutz Up Chris???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 05:31 PM~14630839
> *Here you go Chris
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14412351
> *




Just checked it out....coming along nicely


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 12:56 PM~14627871
> *Sneak Peek... Hopefully ready for paint right after dis weekend!!! We'll see what it does in September!!!  :biggrin: Sorry about the sorry ass pic and the mess!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good fes! :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14630986
> *Just checked it out....coming along nicely
> *



Thanks Chris. Hopefully be done and ready to picc up in the next couple of days then i gotta find someone to start doing the metal work on it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont want to do it- these are my babies-- but I need to help my number one baby out before anything- so If anybody is interested- Im sellin my OG UNSTAMPED 13x7 all gold 72 spoke Daytons for 1200 OBO. NO CURB MARKS AT ALL- of of the wheels is a little faded though-- but no curb marks- and NO RUST. 
If anybody is interested- or know sanybody that is- give me a shout.
I didnt pull em all out the shed- I will if some peeps hit me up- this one is still a little dirty- they been in my shed for like 5 or 6 years- and Ive never cleaned em  









Tires are old-- FATWALLS ARE FREE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Any one interested or know of any one interested in a sport bike hit me up. It's time to get rid of some toys out of the toy box  *


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/mcy/1297976586.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14632445
> *Any one interested or know of any one interested in a sport bike hit me up. It's time to get rid of some toys out of the toy box
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/mcy/1297976586.html
> *


You should post pics it would sell alot faster......on the selling note anybody know anyone with an 04-06 f150 EXT cab for sale?
Looking to spend about 12-13k


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14632556
> *You should post pics it would sell alot faster......on the selling note anybody know anyone with an 04-06 f150 EXT cab for sale?
> Looking to spend about 12-13k
> *


4x4 a must :happysad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14632604
> *4x4 a must :happysad:
> *


ford and a 4x4 ?? wtf would you want a ford for :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Victory Outreach having a free Bar-B-Que this weekend (saturday)to promote thier August 15th Car Show
If any question or info on event PM me for contact info


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14632632
> *ford and a 4x4 ?? wtf would you want a ford for  :biggrin:
> *


I'm a Chevy guy when it comes to cars but as far as I've seen on jobsites the Ford has the best worktruck :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 07:31 PM~14631938
> *Looks good fes! :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz homie, tryin' to get it crackin'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14632672
> *Thankz homie, tryin' to get it crackin'!!!
> *


Can't wait to see it on the streets Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14632664
> *I'm a Chevy guy when it comes to cars but as far as I've seen on jobsites the Ford has the best worktruck :happysad:
> *


not a fucking f150 though


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14632664
> *I'm a Chevy guy when it comes to cars but as far as I've seen on jobsites the Ford has the best worktruck :happysad:
> *


I can agree with ya i would rather drive the powerstroke over the duramax


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14632732
> *not a fucking f150 though
> *


Imma make sure it has enough pulling power to haul the Vert though


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:56 PM~14632755
> *Imma make sure it has enough pulling power to haul the Vert though
> *


I just bought me a dually , that will be able to tow my vehicle . Now i just need to get going on my car instead of working on everyone elses :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I really don't care what brand it is if it can....
pull my car
be 4x4
cost 12-13k
newer model 04 and up
Ext cab or 4 door
Under 70k miles
:dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:56 PM~14632755
> *Imma make sure it has enough pulling power to haul the Vert though
> *


An f150 isnt good enough for towing and the powerstrokes are junk my duramax will eat a powerstroke i drive them at work and they suck they dont start for shit and gel up to easy . Get a 3/4 ton Roy you will eat up a half ton quick towing an impala


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 09:00 PM~14632776
> *An f150 isnt good enough for towing and the powerstrokes are junk my duramax will eat a powerstroke i drive them at work and they suck they dont start for shit and gel up to easy . Get a 3/4 ton Roy you will eat up a half ton quick towing an impala
> *


So that would be a 250...or 2500.ect right?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:38 PM~14632556
> *You should post pics it would sell alot faster......on the selling note anybody know anyone with an 04-06 f150 EXT cab for sale?
> Looking to spend about 12-13k
> *


YOU KEEP A FAT POCKET


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

f250 for ford and 2500 for chevy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14632234
> *I dont want to do it- these are my babies-- but I need to help my number one baby out before anything- so If anybody is interested- Im sellin my OG UNSTAMPED 13x7 all gold 72 spoke Daytons for 1200 OBO. NO CURB MARKS AT ALL- of of the wheels is a little faded though-- but no curb marks- and NO RUST.
> If anybody is interested- or know sanybody that is- give me a shout.
> I didnt pull em all out the shed- I will if some peeps hit me up- this one is still a little dirty- they been in my shed for like 5 or 6 years- and Ive never cleaned em
> ...


OG DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thing is I am also putting almost 300 miles on my vehicle a week now probably for the next 2 years so I don't wanna pay a fortune in fuel


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:00 PM~14632776
> *An f150 isnt good enough for towing and the powerstrokes are junk my duramax will eat a powerstroke i drive them at work and they suck they dont start for shit and gel up to easy . Get a 3/4 ton Roy you will eat up a half ton quick towing an impala
> *


I deal with more powerstrokes in the rv industry here in az , They seem to run alot better than the duramax with our high ass temps


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2009, 09:01 PM~14632792
> *YOU KEEP A FAT POCKET
> *


Just got back on track homie  
I'll be back....might take a lil while but.....I'll definately be back :biggrin: 
just got my Gold plater today :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You have to sacrifice somewhere cuz you will wear out the brakes and drivetrain on a half ton hauling a car wich will be pricey. I gaurantee a half ton wouldnt have survived that new mexico trip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 09:02 PM~14632796
> *f250 for ford and 2500 for chevy
> *


Yeah I don't think Imma go Dodge :nosad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:05 PM~14632831
> *You have to sacrifice somewhere cuz you will wear out the brakes and drivetrain on a half ton hauling a car wich will be pricey. I gaurantee a half ton wouldnt have survived that new mexico trip
> *


Very true


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: plague, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, fesboogie, thirtymax, RO4LIFE 719
WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14632723
> *Can't wait to see it on the streets Fes :thumbsup:
> *


Sooner than you think homie!!! :biggrin: seems like your doin' good homie, your goin' to the show in Sept.???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 09:05 PM~14632831
> *You have to sacrifice somewhere cuz you will wear out the brakes and drivetrain on a half ton hauling a car wich will be pricey. I gaurantee a half ton wouldnt have survived that new mexico trip
> *


You got a point but all I got is 13 stacks to play with so the pickings are slim unless I get like an02 or older


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14632851
> *Sooner than you think homie!!!  :biggrin:  seems like your doin' good homie, your goin' to the show in Sept.???
> *


Yeah I'm trying to get a Ford 9 in my ride before that though hopefully I get it in so I can drive if not I'll just tow it I guess my rearend now can use an overhaul and I'd rather wait and just replace it.............does anybody know if I have to shorten a 9 to fit skirts? :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know youll shop around and find the best deal. Plus youll jew them down to where they owe you money . Trucks are selling for cheap right now too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14632894
> *I know youll shop around and find the best deal. Plus youll jew them down to where they owe you money . Trucks are selling for cheap right now too
> *


  
I just looked at an 05 Silverado....it was cool but fool wouldn't work with me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14632843
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: plague, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, fesboogie, thirtymax, RO4LIFE 719
> WHATS UP :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14632887
> *Yeah I'm trying to get a Ford 9 in my ride before that though hopefully I get it in so I can drive if not I'll just tow it I guess my rearend now can use an overhaul and I'd rather wait and just replace it.............does anybody know if I have to shorten a 9 to fit skirts? :dunno:
> *


I believe you do have to shorten it... but im not sure...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14632887
> *Yeah I'm trying to get a Ford 9 in my ride before that though hopefully I get it in so I can drive if not I'll just tow it I guess my rearend now can use an overhaul and I'd rather wait and just replace it.............does anybody know if I have to shorten a 9 to fit skirts? :dunno:
> *


You have to shorten all of the ford 9s ecept the versailles rear end they come with disc brakes but are really hard to find and pricey . Mine is out of an f-150 and shortened 1.5 on each side no reinforcement necessary. The cheapest and easiest way is a tacoma rear end form black magic


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jul 30 2009, 08:11 PM~14632887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


empire customs also has good pricing on the tacoma rearend


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 30 2009, 09:15 PM~14632936
> *empire customs also has good pricing on the tacoma rearend
> *


Oh yeah forgot about them their quality of work is nice too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm getting the rear end for cheap so not really looking to buy another
guy said he can do it ,he's a welder so I guess we'll see....1.5" huh?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: greenmerc77, curiousdos, RAG3ROY, gzking, SWIPH

:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:45 PM~14632644
> *Victory Outreach having a free Bar-B-Que this weekend (saturday)to promote thier August 15th Car Show
> If any question or info on event PM me for contact info
> *


where's this at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 30 2009, 08:04 PM~14632824
> *I deal with more powerstrokes in the rv industry here in az , They seem to run alot better than the duramax with our high ass temps
> *



CUMMINS is the best diesel motor in my book. The fords are the most comfortable- and the Chevys are the nicest lookin- but drivetrain wise is what counts to me- and thats the dodges.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 08:23 PM~14633044
> *CUMMINS is the best diesel motor in my book. The fords are the most comfortable- and the Chevys are the nicest lookin- but drivetrain wise is what counts to me- and thats the dodges.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 08:23 PM~14633044
> *CUMMINS is the best diesel motor in my book. The fords are the most comfortable- and the Chevys are the nicest lookin- but drivetrain wise is what counts to me- and thats the dodges.
> *


Cummins inthe big pushers we deal with I love driving those down the freeway 45' of motorhome doing 95 :biggrin: :biggrin: , People move out the way quick


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

We blew a cummins motor at 30,00 and they wouldnt warranty it. We also lost the tranny later on .This one dude cracked a head on his block from his new power wagon at 2000 miles


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14633136
> *We blew a cummins motor at 30,00 and they wouldnt warranty it. We also lost the tranny later on .This one dude cracked a head on his block from his new power wagon at 2000 miles
> *


thats some bad luck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14632924
> *You have to shorten all of the ford 9s ecept the versailles rear end they come with disc brakes but are really hard to find and pricey . Mine is out of an f-150 and shortened 1.5 on each side no reinforcement necessary. The cheapest and easiest way is a tacoma rear end form black magic*



:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14633136
> *We blew a cummins motor at 30,00 and they wouldnt warranty it. We also lost the tranny later on .This one dude cracked a head on his block from his new power wagon at 2000 miles
> *


 :wave: Whats going on Mr.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14633136
> *We blew a cummins motor at 30,00 and they wouldnt warranty it. We also lost the tranny later on .This one dude cracked a head on his block from his new power wagon at 2000 miles
> *


Theres bad stories bout all the diesels- I had a homie that bought a brand new 06 Duramax fRom the dealer-- dROve it straight to Texas Heatwave the day after he bought it- the parked it for a month- then went to cali and straight bac-- the parked it again- then took it to Florida- and on the way bac threw a ROd or some shit- CHEVY DIDNT DO SHIT cause it was chipped and had an exhaust on it that was on it when he bought it FROM THE DEALER.. Point is- when it comes to all these bad ass diesels--- THERE WILL BE PROBLEMS WITH EM ALL AT SOME POINT. I STILL SAY CUMMINS IS THE BEST... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2009, 09:32 PM~14633157
> *:wave: Whats going on Mr.
> *


Not much bro i'll be down there next weekend


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14633136
> *We blew a cummins motor at 30,00 and they wouldnt warranty it. We also lost the tranny later on .This one dude cracked a head on his block from his new power wagon at 2000 miles
> *



OH YEAH- one more thing- I like the old cummins motors better- like the 1990 12valves- THATS THE BADDEST MOTOR AROUND TO ME..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Went Fishing :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Man you bought that fish i see the price tag on it still. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2009, 09:37 PM~14633231
> *Went Fishing :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LAST CHANCE-- THIS IS THE LOWEST THEY'RE GETTIN- if somebody wantes 30s- with tires- BRAND NEW- THEN HIT ME UP.

















$7500- NOT A FUCCIN PENNY LESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Was that in springs somewhere ? where you caught that


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:40 PM~14633276
> *Man you bought that fish i see the price tag on it still. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 30 2009, 08:42 PM~14633306
> *Was that in springs somewhere ? where you caught that
> *


Estes Park, I went down there to camp for 3 days. it was pretty nice


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14632556
> *You should post pics it would sell alot faster......on the selling note anybody know anyone with an 04-06 f150 EXT cab for sale?
> Looking to spend about 12-13k
> *


*I did post pics, I don't know why it's not showing up. How you gonna tell a Hustler how to sell?  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14633305
> *LAST CHANCE-- THIS IS THE LOWEST THEY'RE GETTIN- if somebody wantes 30s- with tires- BRAND NEW- THEN HIT ME UP.
> 
> 
> ...


*I can get 'em for 6  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 09:52 PM~14633439
> *I did post pics, I don't know why it's not showing up. How you gonna tell a Hustler how to sell?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What's up colorado?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14633612
> *What's up colorado?
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:13 PM~14633711
> *WHAT UP
> *



What up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/mcy/1297976586.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:24 PM~14633879
> *What up
> *



JUST BEING BORED AND YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14633923
> *JUST BEING BORED AND YOU
> *


*Thought we was gonna play poker  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14633943
> *Thought we was gonna play poker
> *



I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO RALPH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 PM~14633968
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO RALPH
> *


*He got scurred that a ROokie was gonna take all his money. :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:32 PM~14633979
> *He got scurred that a ROokie was gonna take all his money.  :0
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:32 PM~14633979
> *He got scurred that a ROokie was gonna take all his money.  :0
> *


We can play tomorROw.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:34 PM~14634000
> *We can play tomorROw.
> *


*Are you off?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, greenmerc77, PHXROJOE, OVERTIME

*What's cracken Goodtimers?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What happened to having a poker game after a meeting??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 08:05 PM~14632234
> *I dont want to do it- these are my babies-- but I need to help my number one baby out before anything- so If anybody is interested- Im sellin my OG UNSTAMPED 13x7 all gold 72 spoke Daytons for 1200 OBO. NO CURB MARKS AT ALL- of of the wheels is a little faded though-- but no curb marks- and NO RUST.
> If anybody is interested- or know sanybody that is- give me a shout.
> I didnt pull em all out the shed- I will if some peeps hit me up- this one is still a little dirty- they been in my shed for like 5 or 6 years- and Ive never cleaned em
> ...



I'd buy the rims..............



























Just for them tires :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 PM~14634053
> *What happened to having a poker game after a meeting??
> *



SWIPH ALWAYS HAS TO GET BACK HOME


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14633923
> *JUST BEING BORED AND YOU
> *



Checkin the LIL...waiting for this shit to finish brewing so I can go unload


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14634075
> *SWIPH ALWAYS HAS TO GET BACK HOME
> *



Not the last couple times...I've been waiting on his ass


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:35 PM~14634006
> *Are you off?
> *


No, I get off at 6dirty but I'll be in the SUR.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14634092
> *Not the last couple times...I've been waiting on his ass
> *



WE WILL DEFINETELY HAVE ONE SOME DAY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14634092
> *Not the last couple times...I've been waiting on his ass
> *


Nice avi!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:42 PM~14634101
> *No, I get off at 6dirty but I'll be in the SUR.
> *


*Por Que*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:47 PM~14634145
> *Nice avi!
> *




Grassy Ass


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14634156
> *Por Que
> *



Sup pRezO


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*PHXROJOE


New Member



Member Group: Brand New
Joined: Jul 2009 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jul 30 2009, 09:48 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 0 
( posts per day / % of total forum posts ) 
Most active in 
( posts / 0% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 10:45 PM 
Status (Active in topic: Colorado Lowriders) 
*

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:49 PM~14634171
> *Sup pRezO
> *


*Just chillen bROther. Can't wait for football season to start. You think Marshall's gonna stay?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:50 PM~14634181
> *PHXROJOE
> New Member
> Member Group: Brand New
> ...



Damn...if YOU don't know somebody with an RO in their username then something is really wrong.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14634156
> *Por Que
> *


Haircut, matt isn't working saturday so I got joeal again


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14634201
> *Haircut, matt isn't working saturday so I got joeal again
> *


*Ahh shit.....pelon :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14634198
> *Just chillen bROther. Can't wait for football season to start. You think Marshall's gonna stay?
> *



That kneeegro might not have a choice...nobody wants him and I don't think the Broncos are gonna let him go for nothing. Fool is just gonna have to suit up, play ball, and shut the fuck up.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14634201
> *Haircut, matt isn't working saturday so I got joeal again
> *



Are you guys meeting at the salon again??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14634199
> *Damn...if YOU don't know somebody with an RO in their username then something is really wrong.
> *


*Just seemed weird that the name is "Phoenix RO Joe", just signed up an hour ago, and is in the Colorado topic instead of the Arizona topic, and has been here for like half hour with 0 posts. It's definately someone in disguise, IMO*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14634209
> *Ahh shit.....pelon  :biggrin:
> *


If I keep going to him.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14634227
> *That kneeegro might not have a choice...nobody wants him and I don't think the Broncos are gonna let him go for nothing. Fool is just gonna have to suit up, play ball, and shut the fuck up.*


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:56 PM~14634273
> *If I keep going to him.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:54 PM~14634238
> *Are you guys meeting at the salon again??
> *


And then the coffee shop. Wanna join?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, SIKSIX*

ROLLERZ


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:59 PM~14634307
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Did geico tell you the bbq got changed to crystals dads house?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14634254
> *Just seemed weird that the name is "Phoenix RO Joe", just signed up an hour ago, and is in the Colorado topic instead of the Arizona topic, and has been here for like half hour with 0 posts. It's definately someone in disguise, IMO
> *



Damn homie...detective Sean on the job


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:02 PM~14634331
> *Did geico tell you the bbq got changed to crystals dads house?
> *


*Si, but que hora?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:59 PM~14634309
> *And then the coffee shop. Wanna join?
> *



What time...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14634339
> *Damn homie...detective Sean on the job
> *


*Don't you agree?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14633456
> *I can get 'em for 6
> *


Then go right ahead- not fROm me :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:05 PM~14634358
> *Then go right ahead- not fROm me :biggrin:
> *


*I know not fROm you Captain Obvious. *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 PM~14634065
> *I'd buy the rims..............
> Just for them tires  :biggrin:
> *


You find a buyer for the rims-- and I will let ya have the tires.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:06 PM~14634378
> *You find a buyer for the rims-- and I will let ya have the tires.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14634075
> *SWIPH ALWAYS HAS TO GET BACK HOME
> *



Dont try and play that card- I havent had a curfew in a while


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14634343
> *Si, but que hora?
> *


6. Tell your hermano, so I can take his money too.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14634092
> *Not the last couple times...I've been waiting on his ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:07 PM~14634398
> *6. Tell your hermano, so I can take his money too.
> *


*Gino ?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14634352
> *What time...
> *


7


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14634254
> *Just seemed weird that the name is "Phoenix RO Joe", just signed up an hour ago, and is in the Colorado topic instead of the Arizona topic, and has been here for like half hour with 0 posts. It's definately someone in disguise, IMO
> *



ITS A FED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 30 2009, 10:07 PM~14634385
> *:uh:
> *


Shit fool- the tires are free-- what you cryin bout- Ill give you the same option with them ugly ass tires


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:09 PM~14634412
> *Gino ?
> *


Yes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14634453
> *Yes
> *


*He's a funny ******, huh?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14634367
> *I know not fROm you Captain Obvious.
> *


THats under a 50K a year wholesalers price- so somebody you know must be doin big business to sell em to you for that :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ROllerz?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:09 PM~14634423
> *ITS A FED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


*Speaking of....they snatched another bROther last night. :angry: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14634468
> *He's a funny ******, huh?
> *


Hell yeah, when he's not on the phone all night in a corner...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH,* CHUCKIEBOY63, curiousdos, *painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719


Damn a few more peeps and we can have an online meeting :biggrin: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14634354
> *Don't you agree?
> *



Yea...but I don't know as many ROLLERZ as you...so now that you say that something isn't right.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14634508
> *Hell yeah, when he's not on the phone all night in a corner...
> *


*Live links is a mutha fucker, bwahahahaha*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14634491
> *Speaking of....they snatched another bROther last night.  :angry:
> *


IM NOT BULLSHITTIN- I REALLY THINKS ITS A FED - they know they look to obvious comin in here and spendin an hour as a guest-- so they tryin a different route..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14634517
> *Yea...but I don't know as many ROLLERZ as you...so now that you say that something isn't right.
> *


*Once you been in the club 10 years like me, you will know more  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:17 PM~14634519
> *Live links is a mutha fucker, bwahahahaha
> *



Speaking of Gino shoot me a pm with his #. I need to talk to him and uncle jim wants to catch up with him too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:14 PM~14634484
> *What up ROllerz?
> *


*Q~vo le pRimO!*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:17 PM~14634519
> *Live links is a mutha fucker, bwahahahaha
> *


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14634543
> *Speaking of Gino shoot me a pm with his #. I need to talk to him and uncle jim wants to catch up with him too.
> *


*I'll just put him on blast :cheesy: 

289-2459*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14634509
> *AllHustle NoLove, SIKSIX, SWIPH, CHUCKIEBOY63, curiousdos, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> Damn a few more peeps and we can have an online meeting  :biggrin:
> *



Letz do it...So CO ROLLERZ surprized me with setting up the teleconference meeting. Next step is a webconference.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14634548
> *Q~vo le pRimO!
> *



Chillen bumpin that new ROllerz tune from that youtube video. Besides Slow Pain who were the other cats on that joint?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14634566
> *I'll just put him on blast  :cheesy:
> 
> 289-2459
> *



:roflmao: Thanks


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14634533
> *Once you been in the club 10 years like me, you will know more
> *



Does your daddy give you a 10-year pin or something....for dedication?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14634571
> *Chillen bumpin that new ROllerz tune from that youtube video. Besides Slow Pain who were the other cats on that joint?
> *


*I have no clue. I didn't realize SP was on it. I think it's just some members fROm the Santa Fe chapter.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:20 PM~14634568
> *Letz do it...So CO ROLLERZ surprized me with setting up the teleconference meeting. Next step is a webconference.
> *


SHIT- i was suprised to- when chuc told me about it- I thought for sure it was gonna be some phone prank of some kind- I didnt really believe him till he called me at 8:02 tellin me to call that number again- I knew it was real then cause aint noway Chuc would have remembered what time he told me to call if not :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14634580
> *Does your daddy give you a 10-year pin or something....for dedication?
> *


*No, just a free shirt everytime I see him :biggrin: *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:22 PM~14634583
> *I have no clue. I didn't realize SP was on it. I think it's just some members fROm the Santa Fe chapter.
> *



Sounded like slow pain on the first verse to me.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:23 PM~14634599
> *Sounded like slow pain on the first verse to me.
> *


*I don't think so...*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 30 2009, 11:22 PM~14634588
> *SHIT- i was suprised to- when chuc told me about it- I thought for sure it was gonna be some phone prank of some kind- I didnt really believe him till he called me at 8:02 tellin me to call that number again- I knew it was real then cause aint noway Chuc would have remembered what time he told me to call if not :biggrin:
> *



Me too. I thought it was like "lets fucc with the new guy and have him calling some porn # or some shit" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14634568
> *Letz do it...So CO ROLLERZ surprized me with setting up the teleconference meeting. Next step is a webconference.
> *


Do you have web cam?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14634602
> *I don't think so...
> *



I dont know you know all the messacins look and sound the same to me  either way it was pretty dope!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14634604
> *Me too. I thought it was like "lets fucc with the new guy and have him calling some porn # or some shit"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:26 PM~14634621
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ?
> *


*What's up CITY WIDE? What's good homie?*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Not much Sean, just trying to get everyone ready for September


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:26 PM~14634619
> *I dont know you know all the messacins look and sound the same to me   either way it was pretty dope!
> *


*Just because Chris looks like fROst, and Chuck looks like Slow Pain don't mean all messicans look the same :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14634640
> *Not much Sean, just trying to get everyone ready for September
> *


*That's what's up homie. We're gonna have a pre show party too, we'll have a flyer out as soon as we get everything sewed up.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:26 PM~14634621
> *WHATS UP ROLLERZ?
> *


What's up chris?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14634641
> *Just because Chris looks like fROst, and Chuck looks like Slow Pain don't mean all messicans look the same :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Speaking of Frost dident you beat that cat up when he came to pueblo a long time ago?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats cool, just let us know so we can go over the rules of conduct with Richie once again. (no sombreros, tank tops, etc..)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:31 PM~14634673
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Speaking of Frost dident you beat that cat up when he came to pueblo a long time ago?
> *


*More like punked  *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 PM~14634670
> *What's up chris?
> *


whats the good word Ralph?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14634676
> *Thats cool, just let us know so we can go over the rules of conduct with Richie once again.  (no sombreros, tank tops, etc..)
> *


*Bwahahaha. most importantly no :barf: 


He came to our pre show party in Denver and he did good. :cheesy: He was chillen outside with the CEO all night.*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 10:34 PM~14634695
> *Bwahahaha. most importantly no  :barf:
> He came to our pre show party in Denver and he did good.  :cheesy:  He was chillen outside with the CEO all night.
> *


He wasnt brown nosing was he?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

The car is looking good Ralph


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:35 PM~14634704
> *He wasnt brown nosing was he?
> *


*Nah, I don't think so. If he smokes that's pRObably why he was chillen out there all night.*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea he smokes, he told me he met Troy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:38 PM~14634741
> *Yea he smokes, he told me he met Troy
> *


*I think him and tROy are best friends now :0 





BWAHAHAHAHA, Nah I'm just bullshitt'n.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Where is Big L Dawg? He's late for the night shift :cheesy: *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:23 PM~14634596
> *No, just a free shirt everytime I see him  :biggrin:
> *




Damn...you shoulda told him you wore a 5x


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:40 PM~14634768
> *Damn...you shoulda told him you wore a 5x
> *



No doubt huh. Did my shirt ever come in? And whos shirt did i borROw? Im realy not trying to just keep it. :roflmao: I just dont know who to give it bacc to.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Izzy?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:36 PM~14634722
> *The car is looking good Ralph
> *


Thanks chris


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 30 2009, 11:43 PM~14634780
> *No doubt huh. Did my shirt ever come in? And whos shirt did i borROw? Im realy not trying to just keep it.  :roflmao:  I just dont know who to give it bacc to.
> *



Ralph is the shirt guy...he's the CEO of SO CO ROLLERZ shirts and car covers


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14634641
> *Just because Chris looks like fROst, and Chuck looks like Slow Pain don't mean all messicans look the same :cheesy:
> *



I'm WAAAY better looking than Frosty


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:47 PM~14634815
> *Ralph is the shirt guy...he's the CEO of SO CO ROLLERZ shirts and car covers
> *


Bwahahaha!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:25 PM~14634605
> *Do you have web cam?
> *




Yeaaah... :ugh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 11:48 PM~14634817
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whuz crackin Broncomaniac


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Chuck, did you freeze a bee yet?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 PM~14634831
> *Yeaaah...  :ugh:
> *


Hmmm...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:53 PM~14634866
> *Hmmm...
> *



Take it to the PMs :ugh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:55 PM~14634889
> *Take it to the PMs  :ugh:
> *


Or the cam!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jul 31 2009, 12:01 AM~14634941
> *Or the cam!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 30 2009, 11:43 PM~14634784
> *whats up Izzy?
> *



Whuts up buddy!!!


Damn pages flew by since last I checked!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, painloc21*


What up Fellas?? :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up SIKSIX??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 31 2009, 12:24 AM~14635128
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, painloc21
> What up Fellas?? :wave:
> *


Whutz Good??? Im about to lay it down now... Whut you doin'?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2009, 12:28 AM~14635160
> *Whutz Good??? Im about to lay it down now... Whut you doin'?
> *



Chillen...about to do the same!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Laterz LIL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I'll holla at you tomorrow!!! Hit me up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, BigTigger R.O.



WHAT UP TIGGER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 11:50 PM~14634840
> *Whuz crackin Broncomaniac
> *


 :twak: :loco: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont want to do it- these are my babies-- but I need to help my number one baby out before anything- so If anybody is interested- Im sellin my OG UNSTAMPED 13x7 all gold 72 spoke Daytons for 1200 OBO. NO CURB MARKS AT ALL- of of the wheels is a little faded though-- but no curb marks- and NO RUST. 
If anybody is interested- or knows anybody that is- give me a shout.
I didnt pull em all out the shed- I will if some peeps hit me up- this one is still a little dirty- they been in my shed for like 5 or 6 years- and Ive never cleaned em  









Tires are old-- FATWALLS ARE FREE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LAST CHANCE-- THIS IS THE LOWEST THEY'RE GETTIN- if somebody wantes 30s- with tires- BRAND NEW- THEN HIT ME UP.

















$7500- NOT A FUCCIN PENNY LESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 31 2009, 08:57 AM~14636608
> *:twak:  :loco:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14637739
> *LAST CHANCE-- THIS IS THE LOWEST THEY'RE GETTIN- if somebody wantes 30s- with tires- BRAND NEW- THEN HIT ME UP.
> 
> 
> ...


*Those are waaaayyyy over priced......what is the bolt pattern for?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 31 2009, 10:29 AM~14637748
> *Those are waaaayyyy over priced......what is the bolt pattern for?
> *


HOW BOUT YOU *POST* AN ADD ON HERE SHOWIN ME THE PRICE OF WHAT NORMAL WOULD BE THEN- considering the AVERAGE RETAIL on these TIRES ALONE are still $1900 EACH  Lowest advertised on the web is 1500 THAT I HAVE SEEN..







EDIT-- 6 on 5.5 bolt pattern


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Mondizee (Apr 8, 2009)

If anyone can make the drive. Come represent for more info. log on to www.oldschoolenter.com


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

(3 Members: TOPTHIS, MOSTHATED CC, Keepn'itReal)

Whats up Ruben?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't forget at our bbq were raffling off a bike tickets are $5 for 1 ticket or 5 tickets for $20 so come down and try and win it for your kid or yourself.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2009, 04:56 PM~14640824
> *(3 Members: TOPTHIS, MOSTHATED CC, Keepn'itReal)
> 
> Whats up Ruben?
> *


whats up.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 31 2009, 12:25 AM~14635136
> *What up SIKSIX??
> *



Sup Big Izz


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2009, 10:08 PM~14643535
> *Sup Big Izz
> *



Not much Homie!!! Whutz good your way??? Almost that time of year again Homie, hopefully its a good Football Season this year.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 31 2009, 11:41 PM~14644276
> *Not much Homie!!! Whutz good your way??? Almost that time of year again Homie, hopefully its a good Football Season this year.
> *



Yea....its always fun. I can't wait. This is a horrible time of year for sports. I don't care for baseball much


----------



## liccc12 (Aug 1, 2009)

http //i231 photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liccc12_@Aug 1 2009, 12:24 AM~14644530
> *http //i231 photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg
> *



Trade9shoes.com


We weren't born yesterday... :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 31 2009, 10:28 AM~14637739
> *LAST CHANCE-- THIS IS THE LOWEST THEY'RE GETTIN- if somebody wantes 30s- with tires- BRAND NEW- THEN HIT ME UP.
> 
> 
> ...


i got a 64 riv straight trade got alittle rust but atleast im lettin you know :biggrin: plus they will look great on the blazer


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 PM~14644544
> *Trade9shoes.com
> We weren't born yesterday...  :uh:
> *


I must have been born last night because I don't know what that is  
what is it homie?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

AUGUST 23 GOODTIMES WILL BE HAVING OUR 1ST YEAR ANIV BBQ SHOW AND SHINE , I WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO AND FLYERS SOON , EVERY ONES INVITED , JUST WANTED TO LOCK IN THE DATE SO IT DOESNT INTERFEAR WITH ANY ONES ELESES FUNCTIONS .....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 1 2009, 01:22 AM~14644777
> *I must have been born last night because I don't know what that is
> what is it homie?
> *



I didn't click...but basically he is disguising at photobucket link to advertise what looks like a place to buy bootleg shoes probably.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liccc12_@Aug 1 2009, 12:24 AM~14644530
> *http //i231 photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 06:47 AM~14645309
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn did you party all night :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday CHANGING MINDZ aka Raphael aka Ralph!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14645706
> *Happy Birthday CHANGING MINDZ aka Raphael aka Ralph!
> *


x2 Have a good one Ralph.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14640882
> *Don't forget at our bbq were raffling off a bike tickets are $5 for 1 ticket or 5 tickets for $20 so come down and try and win it for your kid or yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


I want that bicicleta :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14645706
> *X76</span>*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 1 2009, 08:08 AM~14645458
> *Damn did you party all night :biggrin:
> *


NA...JUST COULD NOT SLEEP.......


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14645706
> *Happy Birthday CHANGING MINDZ aka Raphael aka Ralph!
> *


X76767676767676


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14645706
> *Happy Birthday CHANGING MINDZ aka Raphael aka Ralph!
> *


Thanks buddy! See you tonight.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 1 2009, 12:00 PM~14646442
> *Thanks buddy! See you tonight.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday Ralph. Drink one for me tonight!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RALPH!!*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day CHANGING MINDZ  
be safe if you go out partying


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 1 2009, 12:47 AM~14644641
> *i got a 64 riv straight trade got alittle rust but atleast im lettin you know :biggrin: plus they will look great on the blazer
> *


Those bitches would be way sicc on that blazer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 1 2009, 12:00 PM~14646442
> *Thanks buddy! See you tonight.
> *


Happy birthday young man hope you have a good one


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Aug 1 2009, 10:33 AM~14645986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14647913
> *THANKS GUYS!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn almost on page 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What's up colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn bastards went around busting windows and guess I was a random choice.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14652004
> *damn bastards went around busting windows and guess I was a random choice.
> 
> 
> ...


Bastards :angry: 

What car is that? :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14652004
> *damn bastards went around busting windows and guess I was a random choice.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn makes you not even wanna drive it. Maybe it was baby d???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14652008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so if I would of had a cookie I might of been cool or I could of offered her craig down the street but he's under 5ft she would of ate him


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:52 AM~14652020
> *my elco
> I think so if I would of had a cookie I might of been cool or I could of offered her craig down the street but he's under 5ft she would of ate him
> *


Bwahahahaha!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:55 AM~14652029
> *Bwahahahaha!!
> *


he was at our bbq the first year I should post a pic that fool is like 25 yrs old and under 5 ft bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14652033
> *he was at our bbq the first year I should post a pic that fool is like 25 yrs old and under 5 ft bro
> *


Tell him to go this year


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14652033
> *he was at our bbq the first year I should post a pic that fool is like 25 yrs old and under 5 ft bro
> *


Was he mrs. Parker's husband?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14652111
> *Tell him to go this year
> *


he will be there he shows up every year for the bbq


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 2 2009, 12:47 PM~14652270
> *he will be there he shows up every year for the bbq
> *


I invited him last night.he will be there.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

HAPPY SUNDAY COLORADO!

Nice day today and surprisingly no rain in the forcast....time to take the 6 out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!! and damn that sucks Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 2 2009, 02:28 PM~14652770
> *Whut up everyone!!! and damn that sucks Larry!!!
> *


I guess it's not my year homie


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14652004
> *damn bastards went around busting windows and guess I was a random choice.
> 
> 
> ...



That some bullshit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 02:31 PM~14652794
> *I guess it's not my year homie
> *


I hear ya homie I been having some downers lately too.....shit I took the ride out early this morning and before I got down the street I lost all my tranny fluid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 03:52 PM~14653197
> *I hear ya homie I been having some downers lately too.....shit I took the ride out early this morning and before I got down the street I lost all my tranny fluid
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 04:08 PM~14653292
> *
> *


yeah sucks cause I had my shit all clean trying to check out a show down south :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 04:10 PM~14653302
> *yeah sucks cause I had my shit all clean trying to check out a show down south :angry:
> *


so what was the problem?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn same bad luck here i took the 64 out to hit up a local show and one of my valve cover gaskets started leaking. I spent some time replacing gaskets since i had to pull the break booster just to pull the valve cover.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14654539
> *Damn same bad luck here i took the 64 out to hit up a local show and one of my valve cover gaskets started leaking. I spent some time replacing gaskets since i had to pull the break booster just to pull the valve cover.
> *


THAT SUCKS, YOU HAVE TO BUY THOSE GASKETS WITH THE METAL IN THE MIDDLE. I HAVE NEVER HAD MINE LEAK, BUT HEN AGAIN I NEVER DRIVE MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:08 PM~14654321
> *so what was the problem?
> *


haven't really got underneath her but I've had a small tranny leak I'm thinking a bolt backed out of the gasket/pan ....probably very minor because it just poured out once I got outta my driveway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 07:41 PM~14654595
> *haven't really got underneath her but I've had a small tranny leak I'm thinking a bolt backed out of the gasket/pan ....probably very minor because it just poured out once I got outta my driveway
> *


Hopefully the front seal didn't go out on the transmission that will happen as well not expensive but yoy have to unbolt the transmission and pull it back from the engine pretty much take it out.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 08:41 PM~14654595
> *haven't really got underneath her but I've had a small tranny leak I'm thinking a bolt backed out of the gasket/pan ....probably very minor because it just poured out once I got outta my driveway
> *


HOPEFULLY IT IS NOT THE FRONT SEAL. THAT IS BITCH TO FIX. THE REAR SEAL OR ANYTHING ELSE IS EASY. GOOD LUCK ROY.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14654612
> *Hopefully the front seal didn't go out on the transmission that will happen as well not expensive but yoy have to unbolt the transmission and pull it back from the engine pretty much take it out.
> *


SHIT, ME AND LARRY ARE THINKING THE SAME THING AND WRITING THE SAME TIME. CRAZY. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 2 2009, 07:45 PM~14654621
> *SHIT, ME AND LARRY ARE THINKING THE SAME THING AND WRITING THE SAME TIME. CRAZY. :biggrin:
> *


great minds think alike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 07:34 PM~14654539
> *Damn same bad luck here i took the 64 out to hit up a local show and one of my valve cover gaskets started leaking. I spent some time replacing gaskets since i had to pull the break booster just to pull the valve cover.
> *


That sucks ass....you gotta pull your booster just to get to your gaskets?
Especially if you are by yourself then you can't bleed the brakes :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14654649
> *That sucks ass....you gotta pull your booster just to get to your gaskets?
> Especially if you are by yourself then you can't bleed the brakes :thumbsdown:
> *


if you leave the brake lines hooked up you shouldn't have to bleed the brakes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I sure the hell hope it wasn't another seal :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 08:26 PM~14654996
> *I sure the hell hope it wasn't another seal :tears:
> *


if it's the front one you can change it in a day it'll take some time and a tranny jack will help but not impossible and not expensive


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:00 PM~14654768
> *if you leave the brake lines hooked up you shouldn't have to bleed the brakes
> *


I was able to pull it away from the firewall with the lines hooked up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 09:32 PM~14655547
> *I was able to pull it away from the firewall with the lines hooked up
> *


kind of what I thought


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

GETTING READY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14655961
> *GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


More pics. Is it a full wrap frame?how many pumps??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

FULL FRAME WRAP,WISH BONE AND THREE PUMP SET UP WITH A PISTON


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:22 PM~14656040
> *FULL FRAME WRAP,WISH BONE AND THREE PUMP SET UP WITH A PISTON
> *


damn you got deep pockets homie post some more pics and what it do? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

In time i dont want to show too much and nothing worth bragging about anyways. Trying to work on two cars is tough


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14656173
> *In time i dont want to show too much and nothing worth bragging about anyways. Trying to work on two cars is tough
> *


I dont' have enough money to work on one car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well not when you buy other cars and rebuild a motorcycle and all the vacations youve been going on you baller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:43 PM~14656253
> *Well not when you buy other cars and rebuild a motorcycle and all the vacations youve been going on you baller
> *


you got a point


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14655976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good... how far are the arms extended?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14656401
> *Looks real good... how far are the arms extended?
> *


inch and a half with the caprice spindle conversion they are shimmed back a 1/4 of an inch and thats with the car dumped right there


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:07 PM~14656472
> *
> *



what up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2009, 11:09 PM~14656486
> *what up
> *


Finally got my phone fixed and you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:17 PM~14656542
> *Finally got my phone fixed and you?
> *


just watchin the tube, damn it took them along time to fix it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14656556
> *just watchin the tube, damn it took them along time to fix it
> *


Yeah and I didn't call them right away. I was working on my cutty


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this fucker is bad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:22 PM~14656581
> *Yeah and I didn't call them right away. I was working on my cutty
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2009, 11:25 PM~14656599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This one is coming along slowly as usual


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 2 2009, 11:28 PM~14656623
> *Thank you!
> *


 :around:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2009, 11:41 PM~14656705
> *:around:
> *


Please don't be jealous


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

Well- here are some pics of my weekend  








































































:0 








NOW IM READY FOR THE REST OF THE SUMMER :cheesy: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14656455
> *inch and a half with the caprice spindle conversion they are shimmed back a 1/4 of an inch and thats with the car dumped right there
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wedo call me in the morning


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres a few more pics :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 3 2009, 12:30 AM~14656996
> *wedo call me in the morning
> *



Will do boss

Edit: Ill actualy call you when i wake up between 11 and 1 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 01:31 PM~14652794
> *I guess it's not my year homie
> *


I hear you there homie I get my license and I can't even drive my truck and like I said I wanted to start working on cleaning up the body but I have to worry about other shit first but still can't even get it there because that fuckd up machine I have to have in it


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Aug 3 2009, 12:31 AM~14657001
> *Heres a few more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You never said YOU went...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado Ryders!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres my new shirt the homie Big Perm gave PLAYINITSAFE for me while he was in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RO.LIFER

What's the word Big B?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 11:33 PM~14656650
> *This one is coming along slowly as usual
> 
> 
> ...


damn them front tires are gonna last one week


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Aug 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14657001
> *Heres a few more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix......lol..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 2 2009, 10:33 PM~14656650
> *This one is coming along slowly as usual
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Aug 3 2009, 12:31 AM~14657001
> *Heres a few more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats something when you gots spongebob as your wingman!!!LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey ROllerz i need a ride to the next meeting! Spread the word to all the bROthers for me. Holla at me on pm or on here if you can give me a ride.


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Aug 3 2009, 12:31 AM~14657001
> *Heres a few more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


was that before or after hooters?????LMAO :biggrin: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well found out my tranny leak was only a busted line :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 3 2009, 07:44 PM~14664555
> *WHATS UP CO
> *


Hi


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 3 2009, 07:48 PM~14664594
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 3 2009, 07:48 PM~14664594
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...



whats up RenzO did you hit the lake this weekend


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 3 2009, 07:48 PM~14664594
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id post a couple pics since its all dead in here..








Paint was a little dirty-- but Fuc it- I like the pics anyways
















She was all excited settin up her trike and disp[lay at the Denver show-- and it paid off. I was happy as could be when her name was called.










THeres a show this sunday in Denver- so we'll see how she does there...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14666611
> *THeres a show this sunday in Denver- so we'll see how she does there...
> *


I wish I had info on a show in Denver this sunday


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14664583
> *Hi
> *


Hi


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14666665
> *I wish I had info on a show in Denver this sunday
> *


2150 S. monaco st. (EVANS &Monaco) SEARS PARKIN LOT... :biggrin: 




















HOPEFULLY ITS WORTH PUTTIN ON FRESH MOTORS FOR..


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 3 2009, 10:38 PM~14666925
> *2150 S. monaco st.    (EVANS &Monaco) SEARS PARKIN LOT... :biggrin:
> HOPEFULLY ITS WORTH PUTTIN ON FRESH MOTORS FOR..
> *



What time...how much..etc.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 3 2009, 10:27 PM~14667605
> *What time...how much..etc.
> *


I took this info off thier myspace page.

AUGUST 9, 2009 

TROPIES *BBQ *MUSIC*AIR CASTLE* 

FACE PAINTING* SOUND OFF COMPETITION*

$20 PRE-REGISTRATION 25$ DAY OF SHOW

$20 HOPPING REGISTRATION 

$20 SOUND OFF REGISTRATION 

*******28 CATEGORIES*******

INCLUDING : BEST OF SHOW, BEST PAINT,CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST INTERIOR, UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BEST CHROME, DONKS, LOWRIDER BIKES, BEST ENGINE, RAT ROD,HOT ROD, LOWRIDERS, ECT….

HIGHEST HOPPER (CA$H PRIZE)!! 

MOVE IN STARTS AT 8:00 AM NO VEHICLES AFTER 12:00 PM

SHOW STARTS AT 12:00-5:00 PM HOPPING AT 3:00 PM

TROPHIES AT 4:00 PM 

SAM’S KUSTOM HYDRAULICS, ROBERTS TIRE & WHEELS, MYLIFE TATTOO, SEARS, GOODYEAR TIRES, SOUTHEAST AUTO DETAIL WASH, AUDIO XXPRESSIONS 

CONTACT: DANIEL (720 281-3531) OR DWAYNE (720 495-1578) FOR RENTAL, PRE-REGESTRSTION OR DIRECTIONS. 

2150 S MONACO ST. EVANS & MONACO SEARS PARKING LOT

FREE TO THE PUBLIC !


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 01:13 AM~14668129
> *I took this info off thier myspace page.
> 
> AUGUST 9, 2009
> ...


OH BOY, FACE PAINTING.... I WILL BE THERE WITH THE KIDS. I WONDER IF THAT IS FREE?


----------



## FEEZY (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning Colorado


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 12:13 AM~14668129
> *I took this info off thier myspace page.
> 
> AUGUST 9, 2009
> ...



Sounds good..lemme know what time you head down. I'll follow :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 4 2009, 07:26 AM~14669679
> *Sounds good..lemme know what time you head down. I'll follow  :biggrin:
> *


Not to early- but before 12 so we can set up Azzies trike.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 4 2009, 01:17 AM~14668796
> *OH BOY, FACE PAINTING.... I WILL BE THERE WITH THE KIDS. I WONDER IF THAT IS FREE?
> *


You get your car together yet???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14670394
> *Not to early- but before 12 so we can set up Azzies trike.
> *



Just hit me up


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14670400
> *You get your car together yet???
> *


NO MONEY FOR DOOR PANELS AND HEADLINER AND A COUPLE OF MISC. STUFF. BUT I HAVE A JOB INTERVIEW FOR A FULLTIME JOB DURING THE DAY. SO IF I CAN WORK DAYS AND NIGHTS I WILL GET THE MONEY TOGETHER, BUT NEVER HAVE TIME TO PUT IT TOGETHER :uh: . :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FEEZY_@Aug 4 2009, 06:17 AM~14669144
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's up Homie!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 4 2009, 09:37 AM~14670592
> *NO MONEY FOR DOOR PANELS AND HEADLINER AND A COUPLE OF MISC. STUFF. BUT I HAVE A JOB INTERVIEW FOR A FULLTIME JOB DURING THE DAY. SO IF I CAN WORK DAYS AND NIGHTS I WILL GET THE MONEY TOGETHER, BUT NEVER HAVE TIME TO PUT IT TOGETHER  :uh: . :biggrin:
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? I thought you said you had all of your interior done??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14670698
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? I thought you said you had all of your interior done??
> *


I NEVER SAID THAT :uh: . WHAT YOU SAW IS WHAT I HAD DONE, SEATS AND CARPET. I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT ALOT, BUT EVERYTIME YOU TURN AROUND YOU HAVE TO BUY SOMETHING. I TOOK THIS CAR APART 17 YEARS AGO, SO IT HAS BEEN DIFFICULT TO REMEMBER HOW THINGS GO BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Aug 4 2009, 10:02 AM~14670797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see it-- I tried to point it out a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2009, 11:13 AM~14670888
> *:wave:
> *



Sup Larry...

Get a new windshield yet??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 12:12 PM~14670886
> *TAKE A LOOK AT MY POST- there is a key word in thier that you should really look at :uh:
> Did you see it-- I tried to point it out a little bit :biggrin:
> *


I'M OLD AND DON'T REMEMBER SHIT  . BUT, I JUST PULLED THE CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE AND I AM GOING TO START POLISHING MY GRILL TO PUT ON. MAYBE I CAN FINISH IT TODAY, BUT I DOUGHT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 4 2009, 11:19 AM~14670948
> *Sup Larry...
> 
> Get a new windshield yet??
> *


I have one but they ordered it without the antenna in it and said they couldn't get one with it so I have to make a deciscion to keep that one or go with some other place.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2009, 12:48 PM~14672377
> *I have one but they ordered it without the antenna in it and said they couldn't get one with it so I have to make a deciscion to keep that one or go with some other place.
> *


If they are tellin you they cant get it with the antenna in it- then its some cheap chinese glass they deal with- and you dont want that shit anyways..

AND BEFORE ANYBODY SAYS ITS ALL CHINESE-- NOPE- it sure aint.
Only glass worth using is PPG- or PILKINGTON


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders 
my new trucc has $4500 worth of damages for da hail strom
maybe i should put that money into da regal huh


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14673704
> *whats good co ryders
> my new trucc has  $4500 worth of damages for da hail strom
> maybe i should put that money into da regal huh
> *



fucc yeah!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Park Hill Car Club. Good people



> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14668129
> *I took this info off thier myspace page.
> 
> AUGUST 9, 2009
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14674080
> *Park Hill Car Club.  Good people
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Fuck the haters


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14675507
> *Fuck the haters
> 
> 
> ...


*Here you go Big Ldawg...something to cheer u up :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 4 2009, 07:40 PM~14675917
> *
> *


What up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14675507
> *Fuck the haters
> 
> 
> ...


how you gonna play basketball now?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 4 2009, 08:19 PM~14676318
> *What up
> *


sup


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14675725
> *Here you go Big Ldawg...something to cheer u up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO.......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14681097
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO.......
> *


What up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14675725
> *Here you go Big Ldawg...something to cheer u up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You know what it takes :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP FAMILY !*


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

COLORADO GOODTIME WHAT IT DEW FAMILY...







[
[/quote]


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 11:15 AM~14683171
> *WHAT UP FAMILY !
> *


What up Paulie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14681722
> *What up
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14674080
> *Park Hill Car Club.  Good people
> *


x2 really cool peeps


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

Yo homies, Im in Pueblo working, any cruise spots ? shows or anything cool going down that anybody knows of ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Should be a show this weekend there and next weekend up here in Springs......just cruise Northern i'm sure you'll find something interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Aug 5 2009, 08:12 PM~14687777
> *Yo homies, Im in Pueblo working, any cruise spots ? shows or anything cool going down that anybody knows of ?
> *


whats up foolio you liking it down here??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 07:21 PM~14687889
> *Should be a show this weekend there and next weekend up here in Springs......just cruise Northern i'm sure you'll find something interesting :thumbsup:
> *


WUS SUP ROY WHERE IS THE SHOW GONNA BE AT THIS WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEKEND MIGHT HAVE THE WIFEY TAKE MY CAR


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> COLORADO GOODTIME WHAT IT DEW FAMILY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
WUS SUP BIG RUBE HOWS MONTE TREATING YOU DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 08:45 PM~14688156
> *WUS SUP ROY WHERE IS THE SHOW GONNA BE AT THIS WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEKEND MIGHT HAVE THE WIFEY TAKE MY CAR
> *


Guess Sweet Dreams is having a show in Pueblo and next weekend Victory Outraech in Springs....let me know I'll help her get it clean for next weekend dog


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 07:51 PM~14688220
> *Guess Sweet Dreams is having a show in Pueblo and next weekend Victory Outraech in Springs....let me know I'll help her get it clean for next weekend dog
> *


AIGHT YOU GONNA SHOW YOUR CAR IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 08:52 PM~14688238
> *AIGHT YOU GONNA SHOW YOUR CAR IN THE SPRINGS
> *


Yeah I probably will just to support Vo homies but my car is still waiting on stuff.......


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 05:00 AM~14680283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS LIKE THE TIME THAT I PUT THE OIL FILTER ON CROOKED AND ALL MY OIL CAME OUT NOTICE IT THRU MY REAR VIEW MIRROR :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 07:54 PM~14688262
> *Yeah I probably will just to support Vo homies but my car is still waiting on stuff.......
> *


IS IT FREE OR PAY TO GET IN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 08:57 PM~14688301
> *IS IT FREE OR PAY TO GET IN
> *


Pay I believe


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 07:59 PM~14688326
> *Pay I believe
> *


THERS ALWAYS A CATCH WITH THESE CHURCH PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14688338
> *THERS ALWAYS A CATCH WITH THESE CHURCH PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


They are good people homie with a hell of a ....ooops a good cause


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 08:01 PM~14688359
> *They are good people homie with a hell of a ....ooops a good cause
> *


YEA WELL I'LL TELL THE WIFEY IF SHE CAN TAKE THE CAR IF NOT THERES ALWAYS MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 09:06 PM~14688410
> *YEA WELL I'LL TELL THE WIFEY IF SHE CAN TAKE THE CAR IF NOT THERES ALWAYS MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yeah








Like you need that car up against a Hydrant :twak:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 08:09 PM~14688441
> *:uh: yeah
> Like you need that car up against a Hydrant :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOT THEM KEYS HIDDEN :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUTS OFF TO WORK I GO FUCKIN AFGAN IT'S FUCKIN HOT HERE TO LAST WEEK 130 WITH HUMITY :angry: SEE YOU RYDERS NEXT YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 09:12 PM~14688484
> *WELL I'AM OUTS OFF TO WORK I GO FUCKIN AFGAN IT'S FUCKIN HOT HERE TO LAST WEEK 130 WITH HUMITY :angry: SEE YOU RYDERS NEXT YEAR
> *


Right on Wrinks take care Bro....Be safe fucker and see ya back home


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14688456
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: GOT THEM KEYS HIDDEN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 05:55 AM~14691158
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *


 :biggrin: It sure is..................


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 05:55 AM~14691158
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *


What's up ROy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado Ryders! It's almost Friday! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Walking The Walk

Posts: 17,349
Joined: Apr 2005
Car Club: Coming Soon



> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 6 2009, 05:55 AM~14691158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14691822
> *Walking The Walk
> 
> Posts: 17,349
> ...



Detective Sean...at it again :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 08:37 AM~14691812
> *What's good Colorado Ryders! It's almost Friday! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi cip


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ


Hi friend


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 6 2009, 12:47 PM~14693860
> *Hi cip
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 6 2009, 06:22 AM~14691232
> *What's up ROy
> *


What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14691822
> *Walking The Walk
> 
> Posts: 17,349
> ...


 :dunno: 












:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 6 2009, 11:47 AM~14693313
> *Detective Sean...at it again  :biggrin:
> *


*Nah ******...not too much gets by me  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14696857
> *Nah ******...not too much gets by me
> *


 :0 
What up Sean how you doing bRO?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14696857
> *Nah ******...nothing gets by me
> *



fixt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 06:00 PM~14696869
> *:0
> What up Sean how you doing bRO?
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:07 PM~14696917
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 06:10 PM~14696941
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 6 2009, 06:00 PM~14696869
> *:0
> What up Sean how you doing bRO?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:12 PM~14696961
> * :wave:
> *


*Q~Vo RenzO, what's good!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14697212
> *Q~Vo RenzO, what's good!
> *


Just chillin and drinking some coROnas and u bROther.......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT...........


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2009, 07:22 PM~14687907
> *whats up foolio you liking it down here??
> *



hahah, yea man the weather is a trip, shits pretty nice out here, over where Im at I have been seeing an awful lot of Bandidos from all over the states, whats going on here..??? Im tryin to get out this weekend and check some shit out, go to a show or something, I see alot of rides with wires on em' but nothin wit juice. what da deally yo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Em murders Mariah on this one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uci6v_r0JLY&feature=fvw


Only reason I dissed you in the first place is because you denied seeing me
Now I’m pissed off
Sit back and relax homey, kick back and relax, grab a six pack while I kick facts
Yeah Dre’s sick track, perfect way to get back
Wanna hear something wick wack?
I got the exact same tat that’s on Nick’s back
I’m obsessed now
Oh gee, is that supposed to be me in the video with the goatee
Wow Mariah, I didn’t expect her to go balls out
Bitch, shut the fuck up before I put all them phone calls out you made to my house when you was wild n out before Nick
When you was on my dick and give you somethin to smile about
How many times you fly to my house? Still trying to count
Better shut your lying mouth if you don’t want Nick finding out
You probably think cuz it’s been so long if i had something on you I woulda did it by now
On the contrary, Mary Poppins, I’m mixing our studio session down and sending it to mastering to make it loud
Enough dirt on you to murder you
This is what the fuck I do
Mariah, it ever occur to you that I still have pictures?
However you prefer to do and goes for you too, Nick, ******
You think I’m scared of you?
You gonna ruin my career you better get one
Like I’ma sit and fight with you over some slut bitch cunt who made me put up with her psycho ass over 6 months and only spread her legs to let me hit once
Yeah, what you gonna say? I’m lucky? Tell the public that I was so ugly that you fucking had to be drunk to fuck me?
Second base? What the fuck you tell Nick, punk?
In the second week we was dry humping. It’s gotta count for something.
Listen, girly. Surely you don’t want me to talk about how I nutted early cos ejaculated early and bus all over your belly, and you almost started hurling and said I was gross, go get a towel you’re stomachs curling. Or maybe you do.
But if I’m embarrassing me, I’m embarrassing you and don’t you dare say it isn’t true.
As long as the song’s getting airplay I’m dissing you.
I’m a hair away from getting carried away and getting sued.
I was gonna stop at 16. This is 32. This is 34 bars. We ain’t even a third of the way through.
Damn, Slim. Mariah played you. Mariah who?
Oh did I say ”whore”, Nick? I meant a liar too.
Like I’ve been goin off on you all this time for no reason.
Girl you out ya alcholic mind. Check ya wine cellar. Look at all the amounts of wine.
Like I sit around and think about you all the time.
I just think this is funny when I pounce you on a rhyme.
But it now i’m about to draw the line.
And for you to cross it that’s a mountain that I doubt you wanna climb.

I can describe areas of your house that you wouldn’t find on an episode of Cribs
A blubba load ribs if I hear another word so don’t go opening your jibs cos every time you do it’s just another load of fibs
I ain’t saying this shit again, ho. You know what it is.
It’s a warning shot for before I blow up ya whole spot
Call my bluff and I’ll release every fucking thing I got
Including the voicemails right before you flipped your top
When me and Luis were tryin’ to stick two CD’s in the same spot
(Slim Shady I love you)
I love you too
Let me whisper sweet nothings into your ear, boo. Now what you say?
(It’s nothing)
Guess what I’ll do?
I’ll refresh your memory when you said ”I want you”
Now should I keep going or should we call truce?
(You think you’re cute, right? Hahaha)
You bet your sweet ass I do
(I’m Mary Poppins, b)
And I’m Superman, mmm
(Mary P. Slim Shady)
Comin’ at you
So if you’ll still be my (babygirl)
Then I’ll still be your (Superhero, Wilma M.)
Yeah, I’m right here
(You like this)
Nope. Not anymore, Dear.
It cuts like a (knife) when I tell ya get a (life)
But I’m movin on with mine
Nick, is that your (wife)
Well tell her to shut her mouth then I’ll leave her alone
If she don’t (sing this script?) then I’ma just keep goin
(I see Mary Ann. Mary Ann’s saying ”cut the tape, cut the tape”. Knife!) *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:TGiF TGiF


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

T

G

I

F

:biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Aug 6 2009, 11:13 PM~14699758
> *hahah, yea man the weather is a trip, shits pretty nice out here, over where Im at I have been seeing an awful lot of Bandidos from all over the states, whats going on here..??? Im tryin to get out this weekend and check some shit out, go to a show or something, I see alot of rides with wires on em' but nothin wit juice. what da deally yo
> *


those Bandidos are just da ones from pueblo there is about 30 of them just here in pueblo alone it's growin fast
u will c wires on shit rydes here in pueblo
pueblo peeps will put wires on pintos there is some rydin juice u might not c them untill this weekend but they are out here too


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 7 2009, 10:02 AM~14702070
> *T
> 
> G
> ...



pRimO i need all the info and directions and what not to the meeting asap


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 AM~14702865
> *those Bandidos are just da ones from pueblo there is about 30 of them just here in pueblo alone it's growin fast
> u will c wires on shit rydes here in pueblo
> pueblo peeps will put wires on pintos there is some rydin juice u might not c them untill this weekend but they are out here too
> *


The banditos are expecting 1400 bikes here in pueblo this weekend for a bike run out by thr landfill, there is knowmore then 15 that actually live here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 AM~14702865
> *those Bandidos are just da ones from pueblo there is about 30 of them just here in pueblo alone it's growin fast
> u will c wires on shit rydes here in pueblo
> pueblo peeps will put wires on pintos there is some rydin juice u might not c them untill this weekend but they are out here too
> *


What kind of car do you ROll


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 7 2009, 02:45 PM~14704837
> *What kind of car do you ROll
> *


regal in da makin but my daily is a trucc


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ASKING 9,OOO OBO















































[/QUOTE]  HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/s
[/quote]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> ASKING 9,OOO OBO


  HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/s
[/quote]
[/quote]

*GOOD LUCK!  *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 7 2009, 10:35 AM~14702865
> *those Bandidos are just da ones from pueblo there is about 30 of them just here in pueblo alone it's growin fast
> u will c wires on shit rydes here in pueblo
> pueblo peeps will put wires on pintos there is some rydin juice u might not c them untill this weekend but they are out here too
> *


when I got my mazda truck a few weeks back I was looking for a hatchback pinto or really a wagon one to fix up as a daily but after a while it would have been lfted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

my new everyday driver.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:13 PM~14708623
> *my new everyday driver.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro how you been


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:24 PM~14708730
> *looks good bro how you been
> *


been GOOD Brian (right?)
You?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im good bro yea its bryan you going to vegas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:49 PM~14708922
> *im good bro yea its bryan you going to vegas
> *


Nah dog not Vegas I have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:50 PM~14708932
> *Nah dog not Vegas I have a lot of catching up to do
> *


kool im gonna go cant wait to kick it with everyone and meet new faces


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:53 PM~14708954
> *kool im gonna go cant wait to kick it with everyone and meet new faces
> *


That's good bro goodtimes is growing....lotta new faces.....good family to be in


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:56 PM~14708978
> *That's good bro goodtimes is growing....lotta new faces.....good family to be in
> *


i know thats why im still pushing did you hear bout the new chapter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 PM~14708988
> *i know thats why im still pushing did you hear bout the new chapter
> *


ATL?
Yeah a few days ago someone tex'd it 
When you guys opening up shop?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:05 AM~14709058
> *ATL?
> Yeah a few days ago someone tex'd it
> When you guys opening up shop?
> *


im pushing for november cuz we have the tejano super show nov 22nd


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

whats going on brian and roy


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:09 AM~14709100
> *whats going on brian and roy
> *


im good homie still waitn on that addy homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:09 AM~14709100
> *whats going on brian and roy
> *


going great homie working my ass off now but making that paper doggie  
How you been fucker?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14709108
> *im good homie still waitn on that addy homie
> *


yea dogg my bad will send soon


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:15 AM~14709149
> *yea dogg my bad will send soon
> *


its cool bro hope your being safe over there bro


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:11 PM~14709121
> *going great homie working my ass off now but making that paper doggie
> How you been fucker?
> *


i see you doing GOOD bought yourself a truck what you did with the burby


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Probably put it up for 2300 and take 2k


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:16 PM~14709157
> *its cool bro hope your being safe over there bro
> *


hows tejas treating you


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:18 PM~14709167
> *Probably put it up for 2300 and take 2k
> *


ora..... i'll gine you 1g for it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:19 AM~14709179
> *ora..... i'll gine you 1g for it :biggrin:
> *


Damn you bought Bertha for more than that .....give me 1700 and it's yours....new llantas y todo....that's 800 in tires alone fool


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:18 AM~14709172
> *hows tejas treating you
> *


hot going to a show in the morning and another 1 on sunday


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:21 PM~14709194
> *Damn you bought Bertha for more than that .....give me 1700 and it's yours....new llantas y todo....that's 800 in tires alone fool
> *


aight let you know tomarrow


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14709202
> *hot going to a show in the morning and another 1 on sunday
> *


damn must be nice to go to shows i just wanna go to 1 tierd at look at humvee's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

let me know foolio 2-3 guys at work already willing to give me a lil under 2k .....but you are and always will be Family


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:26 PM~14709223
> *let me know foolio 2-3 guys at work already willing to give me a lil under 2k .....but you are and always will be Family
> *


thanks dogg i'll let you know tomarrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody going to SD car show Sunday?
How about the VO car show in CS?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:30 PM~14709254
> *anybody going to SD car show Sunday?
> How about the VO car show in CS?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

to the vo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:32 AM~14709261
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


LOL Shaddup Fawker.....
when's your break doggie?
You gonna cruise in the Rag wit me again?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:33 PM~14709265
> *LOL Shaddup Fawker.....
> when's your break doggie?You gonna cruise in the Rag wit me again?
> *


got some thing up my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14709276
> *got some thing up my sleeve :biggrin:
> *


WUD UP GOOD TIMER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 7 2009, 11:37 PM~14709297
> *wus sup chuch
> *


CHILLIN LOKO JUST PASSING BY SAY WUS SUP HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 11:37 PM~14709299
> *WUD UP GOOD TIMER
> *


chillin dogg ready to go home


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:26 AM~14709221
> *damn must be nice to go to shows i just wanna go to 1 tierd at look at humvee's :biggrin:
> *


well see how good there are


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 12:37 AM~14709297
> *wus sup chuch
> *


x2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 7 2009, 11:40 PM~14709307
> *chillin dogg ready to go home
> *


I BET FOO WISH YOU HOMIES WERE HOME AND GOING 2 VEGAS FOR SOME GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:41 PM~14709312
> *x2
> *


SUP GT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:42 AM~14709319
> *SUP GT
> *


chilln loko did you go see alex hop tonight


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:44 PM~14709328
> *chilln loko did you go see alex hop tonight
> *


DID NOT MAKE IT WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF A GOOD DEAL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14709334
> *DID NOT MAKE IT WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF A GOOD DEAL
> *


kool hows the regal


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:46 PM~14709341
> *kool hows the regal
> *


REGAL COMING ALONG GREAT LIL BY LIL READY FOR VEGAS  

WUS SUP COLORADO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14709362
> *What up Chuch
> *


SUP FOO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:47 AM~14709350
> *REGAL COMING ALONG GREAT LIL BY LIL READY FOR VEGAS
> 
> WUS SUP COLORADO  :wave:
> *


dats good bro cant wait to see it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry Adam Chuck Ralph and others :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:50 PM~14709377
> *dats good bro cant wait to see it
> *


WILL BE CLEAN AND FOR SALE AFTER THE END OF THE YEAR HAVE 2 FINISH MY OTHER 2 BABYS JUST WANTED 2 TAKE SOMETHING NEW 2 VEGAS THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:52 AM~14709391
> *WILL BE CLEAN AND FOR SALE AFTER THE END OF THE YEAR HAVE 2 FINISH MY OTHER 2 BABYS JUST WANTED 2 TAKE SOMETHING NEW 2 VEGAS THATS ALL  :biggrin:
> *


wut you gonna ask for it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2009, 11:54 PM~14709399
> *wut you gonna ask for it
> *


MAYBE 10K DEPENDS HOW MUCH I DO IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:55 AM~14709408
> *MAYBE 10K DEPENDS HOW MUCH I DO IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:52 AM~14709391
> *WILL BE CLEAN AND FOR SALE AFTER THE END OF THE YEAR HAVE 2 FINISH MY OTHER 2 BABYS JUST WANTED 2 TAKE SOMETHING NEW 2 VEGAS THATS ALL  :biggrin:
> *


The Life of a baller :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 PM~14709418
> *The Life of a baller :thumbsup:
> *


WISH I WAS ROY WISH I WAS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:58 AM~14709422
> *WISH I WAS ROY WISH I WAS  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya  
someday homie.....someday we'll be talking about what we *was* wishing


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:00 AM~14709432
> *I hear ya
> someday homie.....someday we'll be talking about what we was wishing
> *


  I JUST NEED A 61 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:55 AM~14709408
> *MAYBE 10K DEPENDS HOW MUCH I DO IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS
> *


im out goodtimer gonna get some sleep going to a show in the morning


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2009, 12:03 AM~14709446
> *im out goodtimer gonna get some sleep going to a show in the morning
> *


KOO STAY UP


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:51 AM~14709385
> *What up Larry Adam Chuck Ralph and others :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 01:02 AM~14709437
> * I JUST NEED A 61  :biggrin:
> *


I been trying to get this Bubble for the longest, homie is just stuck on it a lil.
One of the tightest Aces in the game though......shit we been talking bubbles for years bro....I'm sure one of us will have one soon....I see you already got that Dream Car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:06 AM~14709465
> *I been trying to get this Bubble for the longest, homie is just stuck on it a lil.
> One of the tightest Aces in the game though......shit we been talking bubbles for years bro....I'm sure one of us will have one soon....I see you already got that Dream Car
> *


THAT ONE ONLOCK ALREADY GETTING THAT SHIT TATTED :biggrin: DA 61 IN NO HURRY WAITING FOR THE RIGHT DAY WHEN SOMEONE CANT PAY THE HOUSE PAYMENT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 01:04 AM~14709454
> *KOO STAY UP
> *


will do bro


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up prezdent


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 8 2009, 12:05 PM~14711272
> *What's going on Colorado :wave:
> *


What up Paul :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.theync.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13630

no ricc roll but funny


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:22 PM~14711343
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, LET ME KNOW


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 8 2009, 06:05 PM~14713019
> *HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


wish you were closer :cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 8 2009, 06:05 PM~14713019
> *HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 11:41 PM~14709317
> *I BET FOO WISH YOU HOMIES WERE HOME AND GOING 2 VEGAS FOR SOME GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH I WAS GOING THERE TO DOGG BUT WHEN ME AND KIKO COME BACK WE GONNA HAVE SOME GOODTIMES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 06:30 PM~14713438
> *sup wrinkles?
> *


WUS SUP CJ HOW YOU BEEN DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was good kickin it with the Goodtimers today,see you fawkers bright and early sunday


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 06:33 PM~14713452
> *Was good kickin it with the Goodtimers today,see you fawkers bright and early sunday
> *


ROY DID YOU GET THE PM


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

good just looking for work but that seems like what everyones doin the damn army wouldnt take me so thats bout it working on the cutty got it lifted and put a new vinyl top on it prob break it out next year when i can get it painted
so hows it going for you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14713455
> *ROY DID YOU GET THE PM
> *


yeah bro  
It's yours once I get the other one


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup roy?wheres the parties at? heard at your pad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14713457
> *good just looking for work but that seems like what everyones doin the damn army wouldnt take me so thats bout it working on the cutty got it lifted and put a new vinyl top on it prob break it out next year when i can get it painted
> so hows it going for you?
> *


what up Big CJ :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14713457
> *good just looking for work but that seems like what everyones doin the damn army wouldnt take me so thats bout it working on the cutty got it lifted and put a new vinyl top on it prob break it out next year when i can get it painted
> so hows it going for you?
> *


TALKING BOUT THE ARMY THEM FUCKERS GOT ME IN AFGAN RIGHT NOW :angry: BUT FUCK IT GETTING OUT NEXT SEPT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 07:35 PM~14713462
> *sup roy?wheres the parties at? heard at your pad
> *


At Jerrys pad bro,everyone is there


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14713461
> *yeah bro
> It's yours once I get the other one
> *


  THOUGHT YOU ALL READY BOUGHT IT


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

thats good you did your time yeah the damn army said they would take me with my felonies but not because i have asthma im like ohh thats messed something i did to myself is cool but something i was born with i get screwed


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

jerrys? but hes one of those damn g timers lmao


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 06:37 PM~14713470
> *At Jerrys pad bro,everyone is there
> *


 :nosad: NOT EVERYBODY WISH I WAS THERE WERE THEY ALL PEDO YET


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 07:38 PM~14713474
> * THOUGHT YOU ALL READY BOUGHT IT
> *


I did but I can't pull 12k outta my ass....gotta get a loan and the owner made a mistake on the title that voided it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 06:38 PM~14713477
> *thats good you did your time yeah the damn army said they would take me with my felonies but not because i have asthma im like ohh thats messed something i did to myself is cool but something i was born with i get screwed
> *


YEA THATS HOW THE ARMY IS THATS WHY IA'M GETTING OUT


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah roy u gotta check out the cutty i put a full vinyl top it looks totally different next is a sunroof an paint then some center golds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 07:39 PM~14713486
> *:nosad: NOT EVERYBODY WISH I WAS THERE WERE THEY ALL PEDO YET
> *


they was getting there and I had my vert so I wasn't drinking


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 06:40 PM~14713490
> *I did but I can't pull 12k outta my ass....gotta get a loan and the owner made a mistake on the title that voided it
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

alright im out wrinkles take care an talk to u later roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Aug 8 2009, 07:41 PM~14713495
> *yeah roy u gotta check out the cutty i put a full vinyl top it looks totally different next is a sunroof an paint then some center golds
> *


Imma have to stop by your pad bro :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14713500
> *they was getting there and I had my vert so I wasn't drinking
> *


DON'T WANNA DO THAT AGAIN :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14713524
> *DON'T WANNA DO THAT AGAIN  :angry:
> *


X63


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AIGHT HOMIES GOTTA GO COLORADO RYDERS STAY UP HOMIES TAKE LOTS OF PIC FROM THA SHOW


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MARCOS YOU NOT AT JERRY'S HOUSE PARTYING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 8 2009, 07:57 PM~14713570
> *WUS SUP MARCOS YOU NOT AT JERRY'S HOUSE PARTYING
> *


They are trying to get ahold of you Marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If you cannot decipher anything, then try pulling 
the corner of your eyes as if you were Chinese.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gangsta
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1269896032.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1310154166.html


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 08:31 PM~14713741
> *gangsta
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1269896032.html
> *


*Looks like a good pROspect :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 9 2009, 10:00 AM~14716307
> *Looks like a good pROspect :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 11:18 AM~14711328
> *What up Paul  :wave:
> *


Whats going on Mr. Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 9 2009, 11:33 AM~14716718
> *Whats going on Mr. Roy :biggrin:
> *


Not much how you doing Party Paul?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 10:47 AM~14716802
> *Not much how you doing Party Paul?
> *


Not much just chilling here saving money so i can be like you, buying trucks and low lows. One of this years i'll pull my 59 next to larry's and your rag top and then we can take a nice cruise thru colorado :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14716979
> *Not much just chilling here saving money so i can be like you, buying trucks and low lows. One of this years i'll pull my 59 next to larry's and your rag top and then we can take a nice cruise thru colorado :cheesy:
> *


Never know might have a 61 by then :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 9 2009, 02:24 PM~14717522
> *
> *


Buddy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14716979
> *Not much just chilling here saving money so i can be like you, buying trucks and low lows. One of this years i'll pull my 59 next to larry's and your rag top and then we can take a nice cruise thru colorado :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for inviting me bro I'm down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 12:33 PM~14717009
> *Never know might have a 61 by then :0
> *


"the one" That purple one??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 04:32 PM~14718245
> *"the one" That purple one??
> *


I wish homies being anal on that fucker but it would be the ideal Ace I would go for .....anything with that clubs name on it you can guarantee is top notch


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14718359
> *I wish homies being anal on that fucker but it would be the ideal Ace I would go for .....anything with that clubs name on it you can guarantee is top notch
> *


whats he want for it with your ride??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 04:54 PM~14718387
> *whats he want for it with your ride??
> *


I didn't talk about cash,shit I thought the trade would be a close and even trade :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 04:56 PM~14718400
> *I didn't talk about cash,shit I thought the trade would be a close and even trade :dunno:
> *


so what did he say?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14718409
> *so what did he say?
> *


He just likes to tease me with that fucker,I bet if I still had the deuce the trade would have happened already.......o'well Imma start looking for other Aces though,ya never know I just might hold onto this car for awhile


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Jerry
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1294077452.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED taking home 4 first place trophies at the Sweet Dreams show not too bad Good job guys.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:03 PM~14718839
> *MOST HATED taking home 5 first place trophies at the Sweet Dreams show not too bad Good job guys.....
> *


post pics fucker :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14718859
> *post pics fucker :cheesy:
> *


I went for a minute because I had to work thats why I'm on LIL now :biggrin: but I forgot my damn camera  Ruben did some more pinstripe work to his ride man it was looking super nice at the show and Jr's well you know that one is always badass they got alot of looks...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:07 PM~14718876
> *I went for a minute because I had to work thats why I'm on LIL now :biggrin: but I forgot my damn camera  Ruben did some more pinstripe work to his ride man it was looking super nice at the show and Jr's well you know that one is always badass they got alot of looks...
> *


Nice so what was the 5 cars/bikes?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wasn't there a show in Springs Roy?? Where is them pico's at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14718878
> *Nice so what was the 5 cars/bikes?
> *


oops just seen 5 trophies.....damn swept that shit huh?
what clubs were there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14718878
> *Nice so what was the 5 cars/bikes?
> *


Not sure what your saying but Ruben took his Regal and Jr had the impala there or are you saying the won the trophies because there were only a total of 5 cars and bikes there?? I'm confused


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14718892
> *oops just seen 5 trophies.....damn swept that shit huh?
> what clubs were there?
> *


Never mind my post then I didnt' know what you meant :cheesy: there were a few clubs there I even seen a goodtimes 57 there I guess dunno flamingo's from springs was there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14718879
> *Wasn't there a show in Springs Roy?? Where is them pico's at?
> *


Nah it's next weekend
Just South Side Johnnys had a lil show...usually about 10-20 cars
next weekend is VO and the Good Times show in Old Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:11 PM~14718904
> *Never mind my post then I didnt' know what you meant :cheesy: there were a few clubs there I even seen a goodtimes 57 there I guess dunno flamingo's from springs was there.
> *


That's the second time I heard flamingos....who dey be?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 9 2009, 06:11 PM~14718905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk but they got some decent rides bro. They had a 69-70 impala all patterened out. And a clean ass original 64 with wires. In Denver they had that 64 there and a nice 67 vert patterened out in the parkinglot at the hotel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:16 PM~14718939
> *I like southside johnnies :biggrin:
> 
> *


I bet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:18 PM~14718954
> *I bet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:03 PM~14718839
> *MOST HATED taking home 4 first place trophies at the Sweet Dreams show not too bad Good job guys.....
> *


Thanks.I took one and ruben took three.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Took the 64 down to Springs to get the interior finished.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14720697
> *Thanks.I took one and ruben took three.
> *


Congrats MH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 9 2009, 09:49 PM~14720751
> *Took the 64 down to Springs to get the interior finished.
> 
> 
> ...


baller :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 9 2009, 09:49 PM~14720751
> *Took the 64 down to Springs to get the interior finished.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lean looks good.. So nobody down your way does any work??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 09:52 PM~14720786
> *Congrats MH
> *


Thanks Roy................


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 9 2009, 09:05 PM~14720944
> *Thanks Roy................
> *


ANY PICTURES, YOU ALWAYS WIN SOMETHING, :yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14720840
> *Nice lean looks good.. So nobody down your way does any work??
> *


There isnt a place in my town there is a place 2 hours away but i never seen their work and would hate to pay for a half assed job


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 9 2009, 09:12 PM~14721006
> *There isnt a place in my town there is a place 2 hours away but i never seen their work and would hate to pay for a half assed job
> *


THEY DO GOOD WORK AT THE PLACE WHERE YOU TOOK YOUR RIDE, THEY DID MINE YEARS BACK :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14721035
> *THEY DO GOOD WORK AT THE PLACE WHERE YOU TOOK YOUR RIDE, THEY DID MINE YEARS BACK :cheesy:
> *


Yeah they do they are just getting more exspensive it seems like


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14721108
> *Yeah they do they are just getting more exspensive it seems like
> *


you bringing that to La Junta??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 09:23 PM~14721184
> *you bringing that to La Junta??
> *


I AM BRINGING THE PINTO DOWN THERE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 9 2009, 10:26 PM~14721219
> *I AM BRINGING THE PINTO DOWN THERE :cheesy:
> *


Bring it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:03 PM~14718839
> *MOST HATED taking home 4 first place trophies at the Sweet Dreams show not too bad Good job guys.....
> *


*Congrats MOST HATED, well deserved!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 AM~14722170
> *Congrats MOST HATED, well deserved!
> *


Thanks Sean.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 9 2009, 10:09 PM~14720981
> *ANY PICTURES, YOU ALWAYS WIN SOMETHING, :yes:
> *


Sorry I dont have any pics. :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 10 2009, 05:23 AM~14722991
> *Sorry I dont have any pics. :angry:
> *


as you know we showed up at the end of the show so I don't have much pic's but I'll post up what I do have after work  

congrats to everyone that placed


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14720751
> *Took the 64 down to Springs to get the interior finished.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *LOOKEN GOOD BIG IVAN DOGG......SEE YOU IN SIN CITY PERRITO!!!*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Morning CO...


Congrats Most Hated


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

heres a pic with my shitty camera.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:10 AM~14724151
> *Good Morning CO...
> Congrats Most Hated
> *


Thanks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wake up COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUENAS TARDES... COLORADO THE S G V PASSIN THRU TO GIVE SOME LOVE
























[/quote]


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

It was good meeting some of you dudes out at the show on on Sunday, hopefully be around long enough to hit up some more


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:45 PM~14731880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731890
> *It was good meeting some of you dudes out at the show on on Sunday, hopefully be around long enough to hit up some more
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Athony Carter's (Denver Nuggets) Hummer*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Aug 10 2009, 09:46 PM~14731890
> *It was good meeting some of you dudes out at the show on on Sunday, hopefully be around long enough to hit up some more
> *


YA- no doubt homie-- make that money while your here....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14732146
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup Chunks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:45 PM~14731880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats cip chris and azzie!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14731995
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



KaKalaK up in the Mile High


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14732164
> *Sup Chuck
> *



just drinkin a coROna and grillin some carne asada


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:10 PM~14732167
> *congrats cip chris and azzie!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 10:10 PM~14732167
> *congrats cip chris and azzie!
> *


Azzie jus told me to tell you THANX


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14732184
> *just drinkin a coROna and grillin some carne asada
> *



Like I said....Chunks


Save me some tho


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14732184
> *just drinkin a coROna and grillin some carne asada
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14732204
> *Like I said....Chunks
> Save me some tho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14732221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



11:14 PM...outside grillin..


Save me some...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont' have much pic's from the show in Pueblo this weekend but heres a few


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:14 PM~14732230
> *11:14 PM...outside grillin..
> Save me some...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this car just made me think about what I tell my brother (MOSTHATED CC) that a elco full show is in his future (sp)


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14732230
> *11:14 PM...outside grillin..
> Save me some...
> *


NIGGA_ you know how we do it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 PM~14732303
> *NIGGA_ you know how we do it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

congrats to angel 1st place sweet dreams show 2009


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:27 PM~14732365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres the FEW pics I took. I didnt take many-- I got a couple of Azzies trike- and Chris' rag-- and when I was headed over to Cips- he already moved it and it had a big ass G-body in the pic- so It didnt happen- SORRY CIP- but I did get a couple when we shut down 36th and Monaco :biggrin: 

A rag top Impala and a Candy Schwinn- always a classic pic :cheesy: 









Shes always reppin R.O to the fullest-- she keeps them 1s up high- and family close by  
































We shut down 36th and monaco - had Cip gas hoppin down monaco a few times-- and we blocced off 36th to rearange things on the trailer- huh SIX  

































And this was the only other pic I took at the show-- cant pass up all gold 72 spokje DAYTONS with skinny whites :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 10 2009, 11:30 PM~14732401
> *
> We shut down 36th and monaco - had Cip gas hoppin down monaco a few times-- and we blocced off 36th to rearange things on the trailer- huh SIX
> 
> ...


Look at all that weight in that bitch...surprised she lasted as long as she did.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14732456
> *Look at all that weight in that bitch...surprised she lasted as long as she did.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:38 PM~14732463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



For real...lucky it was just the oil pan hahahaha


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I tried to get a pic of this car but this fool kept getting in the pic so I'll post up a pic of it with my step-daugher because she fell in love with the car when she seen it and had to take a pic with it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

one last pic of my step-son and this chick at the end of the show  








poor girl having to take a pic with that ugly fuckr :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14732456
> *Look at all that weight in that bitch...surprised she lasted as long as she did.
> *



I dont know what your talkin about  I dont way an ounce over a bucc fifty it must have been the OTHER two fat dudes :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731890
> *It was good meeting some of you dudes out at the show on on Sunday, hopefully be around long enough to hit up some more
> *


awww fucker I went to the Pueblo show hoping to meet you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 11 2009, 12:19 AM~14732743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked this car way better than in the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 11 2009, 03:34 AM~14733327
> *I really liked this car way better than in the pics
> *


Yeah that's definately a nice ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics everyone


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 10 2009, 11:10 PM~14732167
> *congrats cip chris and azzie!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 11 2009, 01:03 AM~14733011
> *I dont know what your talkin about    I dont way an ounce over a bucc fifty it must have been the OTHER two fat dudes  :roflmao:
> *



Shiiit...if you don't start eatin, you'll be a buck fifty in about two weeks...sittin in the corner of Famous Daves lookin all pale and shit


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pics LFTED84


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 07:10 AM~14734003
> *Nice pics LFTED84
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 11 2009, 06:06 AM~14733520
> *nice pics everyone
> *


X76


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2009, 05:43 AM~14733655
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


Azzie says thanks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 07:06 AM~14733977
> *Shiiit...if you don't start eatin, you'll be a buck fifty in about two weeks...sittin in the corner of Famous Daves lookin all pale and shit
> *


x9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 11 2009, 06:43 AM~14733655
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice Pics Everyone. Looked like a busy weekend  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 11 2009, 12:45 AM~14732916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 08:06 AM~14733977
> *Shiiit...if you don't start eatin, you'll be a buck fifty in about two weeks...sittin in the corner of Famous Daves lookin all pale and shit
> *



Thats what im hopeing for :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 11 2009, 09:57 AM~14734732
> *SICK!!!
> *


----------



## RO POR VIDA (Jan 28, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE! I know this is for lowriders and cars but, If anybody likes PRO WRESTLING there will be a show in the springs This Saturday August 15th @ 7pm at The Phil Long Expo Center (1515 Auto Loop, Colorado Springs CO 80920) Tickets $10 in advance- $12 day of show at gate. All ages- food and drink speacials- Military free(with valid current military i.d). For more info visit www.ASYLUMWRESTLING.COM. Thanks.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO POR VIDA_@Aug 11 2009, 12:55 PM~14736167
> *HEY EVERYONE! I know this is for lowriders and cars but, If anybody likes PRO WRESTLING there will be a show in the springs This Saturday August 15th @ 7pm at The Phil Long Expo Center (1515 Auto Loop, Colorado Springs CO 80920) Tickets $10 in advance- $12 day of show at gate. All ages- food and drink speacials- Military free(with valid current military i.d). For more info visit www.ASYLUMWRESTLING.COM. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



Me and Jay are making our debut at this event...


JELLO WRASSSLIN'


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 01:27 PM~14736497
> *Me and Jay are making our debut at this event...
> JELLO WRASSSLIN'
> *



Can i be your manager. Ill be sure to distract the ref while you and Jay work your opponent over and kicc him the nuts :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14736563
> *Can i be your manager. Ill be sure to distract the ref while you and Jay work your opponent over and kicc him the nuts :biggrin:
> *



I'm gonna wrassle Jay...you could be my manager but I don't want you to be tempted to eat the jello. I can ask them to make sure it is sugar free??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 01:56 PM~14736781
> *I'm gonna wrassle Jay...you could be my manager but I don't want you to be tempted to eat the jello. I can ask them to make sure it is sugar free??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN DEAD LATELY................ :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 11 2009, 07:22 PM~14740058
> *THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN DEAD LATELY................ :dunno:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, Keepn'itReal, LROY62, *THUGG PASSION 2*


whats up manny


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

5 Members: BigTigger R.O., Keepn'itReal, RO4LIFE 719, LROY62, THUGG PASSION 2</span>
*<span style=\'color:green\'>I AM STALKING YOUR ASS MANNY, HIT ME UP! HAHAHAHA!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 11 2009, 09:03 PM~14741201
> *5 Members: BigTigger R.O., Keepn'itReal, RO4LIFE 719, LROY62, THUGG PASSION 2</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>I AM STALKING YOUR ASS MANNY, HIT ME UP! HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ca somebody post the youtube videos of jerry dancing and where he says he beat arnold arm wrestling i cant find them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Here ya go Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks SWIPH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 12 2009, 06:13 AM~14744383
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14742487
> *Here ya go Ivan
> 
> 
> ...


*PINCHE SWIPH DOG...YOU MADE MY DAY WIT THIS ONE HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14742555
> *Thanks SWIPH
> *


No sweat homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 12 2009, 08:32 AM~14745400
> *PINCHE SWIPH DOG...YOU MADE MY DAY WIT THIS ONE HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You can make my day by dROppin that 63 off at my house- I only need it for a couple months- then you can have it bac :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats Up Colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2009, 11:13 AM~14746347
> *Whats Up Colorado
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what up CO :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:53 AM~14746128
> *You can make my day by dROppin that 63 off at my house- I only need it for a couple months- then you can have it bac :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ryders?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 12 2009, 11:27 AM~14747060
> *:thumbsup:
> *


It will be in GOOD hands- dont worry homie- Ill PM ya my address :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14747073
> *What up ryders?
> *


What up Wedo--- WHAT HAVE YOU EATEN TODAY?????????? NO BS. We bROthers gota make sure our fellow bROthers are healthy- and not starvin themselves to lose weight. 
WE LOWRIDIN *****-- THIS AINT NASCAR - FUC IT IF YA FAT :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 12 2009, 12:32 PM~14747107
> *What up Wedo--- WHAT HAVE YOU EATEN TODAY?????????? NO BS. We bROthers gota make sure our fellow bROthers are healthy- and not starvin themselves to lose weight.
> WE LOWRIDIN *****-- THIS AINT NASCAR - FUC IT IF YA FAT :biggrin:
> *



to be honest i have had one pepperjacc chesse sticc. 100 calories 8grams of fat 0 carbs 7 grams of protien


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 11:34 AM~14747117
> *to be honest i have had one pepperjacc chesse sticc. 100 calories 8grams of fat 0 carbs 7 grams of protien
> *


DAMN HOMIE-- you need to be eatin more than that- IT AINT HEALTHY. FInd a different diet or somethin. Fuc tryin to lose 100lbs in 1 months--- start by losin 50 in 2- then keep doin it. YOU GONNA GET SIC :angry:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> Heres the FEW pics I took. I didnt take many-- I got a couple of Azzies trike- and Chris' rag-- and when I was headed over to Cips- he already moved it and it had a big ass G-body in the pic- so It didnt happen- SORRY CIP- but I did get a couple when we shut down 36th and Monaco :biggrin:
> 
> A rag top Impala and a Candy Schwinn- always a classic pic :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

And this was the only other pic I took at the show-- cant pass up all gold 72 spokje DAYTONS with skinny whites :cheesy: 








[/quote]
whoops my ds


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14747362
> *DAMN HOMIE-- you need to be eatin more than that- IT AINT HEALTHY. FInd a different diet or somethin. Fuc tryin to lose 100lbs in 1 months--- start by losin 50 in 2- then keep doin it.  YOU GONNA GET SIC :angry:
> *



May not be healthy but you cant argue with results. Im down another 2 pounds since the car show. Thats 7 pounds since the 6th. Thats a pound a day! Plus i just aint hungry. Trust me homie this is SUPER EASY! I was hungry as fucc at that bbq joint but other then that this has been a piece of cake. Ive been told that a high fat diet like the one im on suppresses hunger. Trust me it means allot to me that you and my pRimO and Chris are concerned but i am eating a total of about 1400 calories a day so im good.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 01:30 PM~14747576
> *May not be healthy but you cant argue with results. Im down another 2 pounds since the car show. Thats 7 pounds since the 6th. Thats a pound a day! Plus i just aint hungry. Trust me homie this is SUPER EASY! I was hungry as fucc at that bbq joint but other then that this has been a piece of cake. Ive been told that a high fat diet like the one im on suppresses hunger. Trust me it means allot to me that you and my pRimO and Chris are concerned but i am eating a total of about 1400 calories a day so im good.
> *



Its cool...I told you I did that diet for a while. Lost alot of weight and eventually gained it all back PLUS SOME when the wifey got preggo. You are right, it does supress your apetite. I remember FORCING myself to eat if you can believe that. You are just doing a more extreme version....its cool though, once you get to the weight you want to be at you can slowing increase your carb count until you get to the number you can eat without GAINING weight back...that might be 60 or 80 just depends on you...

Thats the maintenace part of the program...

I'm gonna start it up again soon...20g per day...I need to lose weight, getting way to big.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> And this was the only other pic I took at the show-- cant pass up all gold 72 spokje DAYTONS with skinny whites :cheesy:


whoops my ds
[/quote]

I was wonderin when you was gonna come quote my post of your all golds-- that took forever :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good with u fes?
i'm off this weekend u got any plans


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 12 2009, 03:09 PM~14748694
> *whats good with u fes?
> i'm off this weekend u got any plans
> *


I do but we can work around them im sure!!! You tryin' to come to the Springs??? Or you want me to go down there???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*All this talk about losing weight is making me hungry. Don't you guys know that if you ain't overweight u ain't RO? :cheesy: 

ROLLERZ has to be the fattest club aROund for real, look aROund if u don't believe me  *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Aug 12 2009, 06:30 PM~14750779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres a homie fROm STRICTLY RIDIN CC-- I jus thought id post it up since its been pretty slow in here.
Yall might not like it- but fuc it :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

what's up colorado just want to remind everbody about the september 20 lowrider magazine show. pre reg deadline is august 24 you can get a app at www.odbentertainment .com click on lowrider show :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> whoops my ds


I was wonderin when you was gonna come quote my post of your all golds-- that took forever :biggrin:
[/quote]
homie i didnt see you at the park hill show i thought you were going to bring your hopper to check jose and take his buger king crown lol.your lil girls bike is tight keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > Heres the FEW pics I took. I didnt take many-- I got a couple of Azzies trike- and Chris' rag-- and when I was headed over to Cips- he already moved it and it had a big ass G-body in the pic- so It didnt happen- SORRY CIP- but I did get a couple when we shut down 36th and Monaco :biggrin:
> >
> > A rag top Impala and a Candy Schwinn- always a classic pic :cheesy:
> >
> > ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> I was wonderin when you was gonna come quote my post of your all golds-- that took forever :biggrin:


homie i didnt see you at the park hill show i thought you were going to bring your hopper to check jose and take his buger king crown lol.your lil girls bike is tight keep up the good work :thumbsup:
[/quote]

I was workin on it all night--- was finaly loadin it up on the trailer and my fuccin drivers caliper started shootin fluid-- it left me with no breaks. Even then I still tried gettin it on the trailer-- but shit was feelin a lil sketchy- so I said fuc it-- it jus wasnt worth a $100 HOPP .As fars as that cROwn goes-- I dont need to wear that- He can keep it. My car did more at the super show ON WORNOUT SPRINGS- then his car does workin perfect. But Ill give it to him- hes a single hittin 63"- jus needs to cut the FLOATIN down


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

when we had our lil show he was actin like a bitch.i called him to the pit and he tryed to stare me down.he thinks hes the shit. but his car do get down 4sho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 12 2009, 08:48 PM~14751582
> *when we had our lil show he was actin like a bitch.i called him to the pit and he tryed to stare me down.he thinks hes the shit. but his car do get down 4sho.
> *


what car is it??got a pic??


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i dont.its like a purple blue color he has a tounge stickin out of the bumper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 12 2009, 08:54 PM~14751652
> *i dont.its like a purple blue color he has a tounge stickin out of the bumper
> *


never seen it


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

it a cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14750779
> *All this talk about losing weight is making me hungry. Don't you guys know that if you ain't overweight u ain't RO?  :cheesy:
> 
> ROLLERZ has to be the fattest club aROund for real, look aROund if u don't believe me
> *


Fattest wallets maybe :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

they say its no pounds in the trunk but it floats like there is.all i know it hits good.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2009, 03:52 PM~14749099
> *I do but we can work around them im sure!!! You tryin' to come to the Springs??? Or you want me to go down there???
> *


i'll roll up there homie. i'll be free all weekend let me know if u got da time


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14750779
> *All this talk about losing weight is making me hungry. Don't you guys know that if you ain't overweight u ain't RO?  :cheesy:
> 
> ROLLERZ has to be the fattest club aROund for real, look aROund if u don't believe me
> *


 :roflmao: Well you gonna have to kicc me out fightin and screamin cause im RO for life and i plan on getting down to 165-175 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 12 2009, 09:01 PM~14751731
> *i'll roll up there homie. i'll be free all weekend let me know if u got da time
> *



What up Devil?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14751762
> *What up Devil?
> *


shit homie maybe like 200+ . just chillin loco n u


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 12 2009, 09:06 PM~14751809
> *shit homie maybe like 200+ . just chillin loco n u
> *



Just chillen. bout to go watch some of Fedors old mma fights. Remember to bring over your 8 gigerbytes on friday to get these new movies.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 09:09 PM~14751852
> *Just chillen. bout to go watch some of Fedors old mma fights. Remember to bring over your 8 gigerbytes on friday to get these new movies.
> *


will do homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14751877
> *will do homie
> *



cool cuzzin im out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 09:02 PM~14751748
> *:roflmao: Well you gonna have to kicc me out fightin and screamin cause im RO for life and i plan on getting down to 165-175 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 12 2009, 08:57 PM~14751675
> *Fattest wallets maybe :cheesy:
> *


*If that's the case you would fit right in.. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 12 2009, 10:17 PM~14752625
> *If that's the case you would fit right in.. :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 


































I wish


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14752915
> *
> *



What up Chucc


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 10:44 PM~14752923
> *What up Chucc
> *


Just chillen it and you


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 12 2009, 10:47 PM~14752969
> *Just chillen it and you
> *



bout ta go to bed i acyualy have to get up at fuccin 8am again :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 12 2009, 10:49 PM~14752994
> *bout ta go to bed i acyualy have to get up at fuccin 8am again :angry:
> *


Damn its gonna rain again it hailed in denver because of you :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 12 2009, 10:53 PM~14753055
> *Damn its gonna rain again it hailed in denver because of you :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i know :biggrin: But fucc it sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do right. Talk to you latter bRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 12 2009, 08:00 PM~14751722
> *they say its no pounds in the trunk but it floats like there is.all i know it hits good.
> *


Fuc it- I aint gonna hate on it- My shit didnt even make it to the park hill show :biggrin: - but atleast I can say I was out on the arena floor of the LRM show REPPIN FOR ALL OF US COLORADO RYDERS  





















ITS A FLOATER THOUGH- aint no hidin that


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT TIME THE V.O. SHOW IS AND WHAT TIME IT STARTS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 13 2009, 12:52 AM~14754260
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT TIME THE V.O. SHOW IS AND WHAT TIME IT STARTS
> *


you in town?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2009, 12:21 AM~14754458
> *you in town?
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14750779
> *All this talk about losing weight is making me hungry. Don't you guys know that if you ain't overweight u ain't RO?  :cheesy:
> 
> ROLLERZ has to be the fattest club aROund for real, look aROund if u don't believe me
> *




HAHAHA...True.


Some of them made me look skinny..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 12 2009, 09:01 PM~14751731
> *i'll roll up there homie. i'll be free all weekend let me know if u got da time
> *


  Jus call me saturday in the morning and we'll figure it out!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Aug 12 2009, 07:27 PM~14751345
> *what's up colorado just want to remind everbody about the september 20 lowrider magazine show. pre reg deadline is august 24 you can get a app at www.odbentertainment .com click on lowrider show :biggrin:
> *


WHat kind of money is bein paid for the HOPP???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> WHat kind of money is bein paid for the HOPP???
> :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 13 2009, 11:29 AM~14757388
> * Jus call me saturday in the morning and we'll figure it out!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

anybody lookin to do any engraving here in colorado call jermy potts he is located in denver colorado i have his work on cold hard cash let him know glen sent you good prices all parts must be stripped and polished by a plater before he can engrave it check out his website http://www.steeltattoos.net/ :biggrin: :biggrin: give him a call


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish I could be there but I have to work Saturday.....just found out today.......sucks but it's a good show put on by good people.,for a great cause.....try to make it Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whiteboy with lowrider in Colorado Springs


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14764919
> *Whiteboy with lowrider in Colorado Springs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14764932
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14764919
> *Whiteboy with lowrider in Colorado Springs
> 
> 
> ...


sorry this is just what I cane up with when I gooogled it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2009, 08:13 PM~14762954
> *What up Sean
> *


*What's good ROy doggie! *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2009, 10:38 PM~14764997
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:22 PM~14765480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

JUs got home fROm the tattoo shop. My boy YEYO at CERTIFIED CUSTOMS jus blasted this for me. Him and some other artist fROm his show willbe down in Pueblo on sunday if anybody is wantin to get some QUALITY work done for smokin prices. You can get ahold of him at 720-366-6925.
Tell him Swiph sent ya


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14742487
> *Here ya go Ivan
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2009, 01:49 AM~14766319
> *JUs got home fROm the tattoo shop. My boy YEYO at CERTIFIED CUSTOMS jus blasted this for me. Him and  some other artist fROm his show willbe down in Pueblo on sunday if anybody is wantin to get some QUALITY work done for smokin prices.  You can get ahold of him at 720-366-6925.
> Tell him Swiph sent ya
> 
> ...


The tat looks good Swiph.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 14 2009, 05:24 AM~14766760
> *The tat looks good Swiph.
> *


X2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2009, 01:49 AM~14766319
> *JUs got home fROm the tattoo shop. My boy YEYO at CERTIFIED CUSTOMS jus blasted this for me. Him and  some other artist fROm his show willbe down in Pueblo on sunday if anybody is wantin to get some QUALITY work done for smokin prices.  You can get ahold of him at 720-366-6925.
> Tell him Swiph sent ya
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 13 2009, 05:50 PM~14761551
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 01:17 AM~14766223
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :twak:  :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14764919
> *Whiteboy with lowrider in Colorado Springs
> 
> 
> ...



can we get a close up on that plaque


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 12:11 PM~14769346
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 14 2009, 04:32 PM~14771821
> *can we get a close up on that plaque
> *


I don't have it anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 13 2009, 11:21 PM~14765472
> *What's good ROy doggie!
> *


Not much bRO just working my ass off but I been stacking every week so it's paying off  
What's going on down your Lado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Aug 13 2009, 11:21 PM~14765472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walking The Walk

Posts: 17,452
Joined: Apr 2005
Car Club: Coming Soon

:scrutinize:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14773466
> *Walking The Walk
> 
> Posts: 17,452
> ...


exactly ROy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Putting in work on car number 2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The owner even helps out somewhat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 08:50 PM~14773629
> *The owner even helps out somewhat
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 09:50 PM~14773629
> *The owner even helps out somewhat
> 
> 
> ...


IS HE POOPING ON YOUR WELDS. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC

Whats up Sean? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14773810
> *IS HE POOPING ON YOUR WELDS. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a fine to me Prezo :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14773810
> *IS HE POOPING ON YOUR WELDS. :biggrin:
> *


Yep with a smile even :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14773466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14773877
> *
> *


Don't play your ROll homie :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14773866
> *2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> Whats up Sean? :biggrin:
> *


*Chillen in Vegas, it's hotter than a mofo here :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:26 PM~14773885
> *Chillen in Vegas, it's hotter than a mofo here  :angry:
> *


aww man I bet it's brutal over there you having any fun at least??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14773881
> *Don't play your ROll homie :biggrin:
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I get the same shit fROm my members too  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:27 PM~14773899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I get the same shit fROm my members too
> *


What they say you play your ROll as well?? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:24 PM~14773872
> *Sounds like a fine to me Prezo :cheesy:
> *


I CONTROL THE FUNDS, SO IT IS PAID IN FULL ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:29 PM~14773914
> *I CONTROL THE FUNDS, SO IT IS PAID IN FULL ALREADY. :biggrin:
> *


loan a player a few dollas then?? I'll use it to go to the GOODTIMES show n shine in New Mex :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:27 PM~14773895
> *aww man I bet it's brutal over there you having any fun at least??
> *


*It's alright, I been here since Wednesday and I'm flying back on Monday, and then I'll be off to Burque on Tuesday-Friday, and then Durango on Saturday. Work Never Sleeps  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14773935
> *It's alright, I been here since Wednesday and I'm flying back on Monday, and then I'll be off to Burque on Tuesday-Friday, and then Durango on Saturday. Work Never Sleeps
> *


I would like to travel like that but who knows may get old how do you like it?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

IVAN, HAVE YOU EMPTIED YOUR VOICEMAIL YET?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14773935
> *It's alright, I been here since Wednesday and I'm flying back on Monday, and then I'll be off to Burque on Tuesday-Friday, and then Durango on Saturday. Work Never Sleeps
> *


Remionds me of the song by LUDACRIS

"HOES IN DIFFERENT AREA CODES" :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2009, 09:32 PM~14773947
> *Remionds me of the song by LUDACRIS
> 
> "HOES IN DIFFERENT AREA CODES"  :biggrin:
> *


My thoughts exactly


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:32 PM~14773943
> *IVAN, HAVE YOU EMPTIED YOUR VOICEMAIL YET?
> *


Yeah i did


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:30 PM~14773925
> *loan a player a few dollas then?? I'll use it to go to the GOODTIMES show n shine in New Mex :biggrin:
> *


I AM SAVING IT FOR THE MOST HATED SHOW NEXT MONTH. I HAVE TO WIN A BIKE FOR MY KIDS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 09:33 PM~14773953
> *Yeah i did
> *


Too many ladies blowing it up huh? :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Aug 14 2009, 05:24 AM~14766760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:33 PM~14773957
> *I AM SAVING IT FOR THE MOST HATED SHOW NEXT MONTH. I HAVE TO WIN A BIKE FOR MY KIDS.
> *


Well I wish you the best of luck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2009, 09:34 PM~14773967
> *Thanks
> *


Sean wanted one on his neck but once the needle went in gravy starting pouring out so they had to stop :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:36 PM~14773980
> *Sean wanted one on his neck but once the needle went in gravy starting pouring out so they had to stop :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14773980
> *Sean wanted one on his neck but once the needle went in gravy starting pouring out so they had to stop :biggrin:
> *


HEs tatted 3 times- I still got some catchin up to do-- besides- he has to look pROffesional during work hours- unlike me :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14773958
> *Too many ladies blowing it up huh? :0  :0
> *


NO, JUST ONE CRAZY BITCH STALKING HIM AND TAKING HIS POTATOES OUT OF THE KITCHEN. :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:37 PM~14773990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey Flaco us fat guys dont' like when you laugh at us we'd chase you down but there will have to be tables with food on them while we run :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:32 PM~14773941
> *I would like to travel like that but who knows may get old how do you like it?
> *


*It's cool bRO, but it does get old. I just got a pROmotion so now I am responsible for the state of New Mexico. I will only be home a week to a week and a half a month now. I have a 16 year old daughter and a baby on the way, so that part of it sucks not seing your family and friends.  I'm just blessed to have a job  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:39 PM~14774003
> *NO, JUST ONE CRAZY BITCH STALKING HIM AND TAKING HIS POTATOES OUT OF THE KITCHEN. :roflmao:
> *


oh shit my homie kept breaking it off with this chick then going back then breaking it off. Well everytime He'd leave he'd take oranges and fucking steak and all kinds of shit I told him he was stupid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:40 PM~14774013
> *It's cool bRO, but it does get old. I just got a pROmotion so now I am responsible for the state of New Mexico. I will only be home a week to a week and a half a month now. I have a 16 year old daughter and a baby on the way, so that part of it sucks not seing your family and friends.   I'm just blessed to have a job
> *


Yeah it would suck to be gone that much specially because the kids and congradulations on the kiddo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up pRezO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 14 2009, 09:39 PM~14774003
> *NO, JUST ONE CRAZY BITCH STALKING HIM AND TAKING HIS POTATOES OUT OF THE KITCHEN. :roflmao:
> *


Fucking crazy ass chick jacked me for my potatoes and a GOOD TIMES sweater i should have known this chick longer and realized she was straight from the loonie farm


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 09:48 PM~14774087
> *Fucking crazy ass chick jacked me for my potatoes and a GOOD TIMES  sweater i should have known this chick longer and realized she was straight from the loonie farm
> *


quit messing with hoodrats :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Bitch drove a HUMMER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:36 PM~14773980
> *Sean wanted one on his neck but once the needle went in gravy starting pouring out so they had to stop :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: 





















It's not gravy, it's green chile :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Aug 14 2009, 09:50 PM~14774105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn I should of known I bet that shit burned on an open wound huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2009, 09:43 PM~14774045
> *What's up pRezO
> *


*Chillen perRO, 'bout to thROw some asada on the grill and slam some ROnas  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14774125
> *Chillen perRO, 'bout to thROw some asada on the grill and slam some ROnas
> *


damn that sounds like the bomb wish I wasn't so damn busy lately


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14774030
> *Yeah it would suck to be gone that much specially because the kids and congradulations on the kiddo
> *


*Thanks!......I think :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 14 2009, 09:39 PM~14774002
> *HEs tatted 3 times- I still got some catchin up to do-- besides- he has to look pROffesional during work hours- unlike me :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14774125
> *Chillen perRO, 'bout to thROw some asada on the grill and slam some ROnas
> *


Make a trip to sante fe and bring me some


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14774140
> *Thanks!......I think  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure about another kid now?? me and my lady were thinking about another one but damn life is so tough it's a hard deciscion


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:56 PM~14774152
> *Not sure about another kid now?? me and my lady were thinking about another one but damn life is so tough it's a hard deciscion
> *


*I was 2 years away fROm being a free man. This wasn't planned, just happened, so i gotta do what I gotta do you know.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 14 2009, 09:56 PM~14774147
> *Make a trip to sante fe and bring me some
> *


*Who you in Santa with? You staying at El ROcho down the street fROm the spot? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:58 PM~14774177
> *I was 2 years away fROm being a free man. This wasn't planned, just happened, so i gotta do what I gotta do you know.
> *


Yup I heard that now you a long way from being there but you travel so much it doesn't count when your in another town or state :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:59 PM~14774188
> *Who you in Santa with? You staying at El ROcho down the street fROm the spot? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol we are chillen in tiggers ROom for a bit, we are staying at the marriot courtyard where the reception is @, why ain't you at the espn zone?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14774177
> *I was 2 years away fROm being a free man. This wasn't planned, just happened, so i gotta do what I gotta do you know.
> *


I wish I could have more kids but I made myself a promise to only have kids with one girl and fuck if I'm going to have another one with her shes crazy


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14774267
> *I wish I could have more kids but I made myself a promise to only have kids with one girl and fuck if I'm going to have another one with her shes crazy
> *


I forgot to say congrat's homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14774267
> *I wish I could have more kids but I made myself a promise to only have kids with one girl and fuck if I'm going to have another one with her shes crazy
> *


Kids are expensive you don't need anymore :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:09 PM~14774281
> *Kids are expensive you don't need anymore :biggrin:
> *


I know they are you should see my paychecks the child support is killing me but fuck it I love my kids and like I said I wanted more and would even get a second job if needed so I can support them and myself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14774305
> *I know they are you should see my paychecks the child support is killing me but fuck it I love my kids and like I said I wanted more and would even get a second job if needed so I can support them and myself
> *


I'd kill my lady bam problem solved then the kids would be with me :cheesy: na just kidding man


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:12 PM~14774315
> *I'd kill my lady bam problem solved then the kids would be with me :cheesy: na just kidding man
> *


I feel like thats the answer sometimes but I would never do anything to hurt her because I still got love for her I just don't like her


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14774331
> *I feel like thats the answer sometimes but I would never do anything to hurt her because I still got love for her I just don't like her
> *


sounds like every relationship


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:15 PM~14774343
> *sounds like every relationship
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 09:14 PM~14774331
> *I feel like thats the answer sometimes but I would never do anything to hurt her because I still got love for her I just don't like her
> *


I BEEN MARRIED FOR 15 YEARS, SOMETIMES I LOOK OVER AND BE LIKE YOU STILL BREATHING, BUT IT WILL PAST


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
whats up homie? how you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 10:18 PM~14774378
> *I BEEN MARRIED FOR 15 YEARS, SOMETIMES I LOOK OVER AND BE LIKE YOU STILL BREATHING, BUT IT WILL PAST
> *


thats funny shit man I'm lauhing my ass off


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14774378
> *I BEEN MARRIED FOR 15 YEARS, SOMETIMES I LOOK OVER AND BE LIKE YOU STILL BREATHING, BUT IT WILL PAST
> *


I haven't been with my babies mama for almost 6 years


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14774384
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash
> whats up homie? how you been?
> *


I FINALLY GOT MY SHOP :biggrin:, JUST CANT WAIT FOR MY KIDS TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14774411
> *I FINALLY GOT MY SHOP :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie I wish you the best of luck with it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 10:21 PM~14774411
> *I FINALLY GOT MY SHOP :biggrin:, JUST CANT WAIT FOR MY KIDS TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


wait I thought you had one but didn't work out so now you have another??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14774417
> *congrats homie I wish you the best of luck with it
> *


THANKS I AM GOING TO TRY TO KNOCK IT OUT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14774411
> *I FINALLY GOT MY SHOP :biggrin:, JUST CANT WAIT FOR MY KIDS TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait for my ladies kids to go back to school and I'm not even here during the day its just I don't like people touching my shit and they do that all day while I'm at work :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:22 PM~14774422
> *wait I thought you had one but didn't work out so now you have another??
> *


YES, IT IS ANOTHER ONE I MOVED IN A COUPLE DAYS AGO, UTAHLOWRIDERCONNECTION THE WEBSITE IS UP, JUST STILL FILLING IN THE BLANKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14774471
> *YES, IT IS ANOTHER ONE I MOVED IN A COUPLE DAYS AGO, UTAHLOWRIDERCONNECTION THE WEBSITE IS UP, JUST STILL FILLING IN THE BLANKS
> *


Oh snap dog you doing it like that?? What you do there?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:26 PM~14774483
> *Oh snap dog you doing it like that?? What you do there?
> *


I DONT KNOW YET PARTS THAT ARE HARD TO FIND I FIND BUT YOU KNOW I WORK ON MOSTLY CADDYS BUT AM EXPANDING, ROOFS, PAINT, HYDAULICS ARE ALL GOING TO BE SUB CONTRACTED OUT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BUT THE FIRST CAR OUT WILL BE THE TOWNCAR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU TOLD ME I CANT SAVE THEM ALL LARRY, ITS STARTED ALL OVER AGAIN :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know youll be doing a moonroof for me at your shop


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 14 2009, 09:44 PM~14774695
> *I know youll be doing a moonroof for me at your shop
> *


YEP, I AM ON MY WAY TO VEGAS, BUT WE GONNA KNOCK IT OUT AND REALLY GET GOING, GONNA DO THE CAPRICE FIRST SO YOU CAN SEE THE WORK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 10:39 PM~14774640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do your thing you got a job for me :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 09:59 PM~14774818
> *Do your thing you got a job for me :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I SHOULD BE ASKING YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14774854
> *SHIT I SHOULD BE ASKING YOU
> *


hell you buying up all them cars homie I ain't you know your pockets are tucked in your sox :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14774883
> *hell you buying up all them cars homie I ain't you know your pockets are tucked in your sox :biggrin:
> *


I AM BROKE SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR SIX KIDS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 14 2009, 11:08 PM~14774900
> *I AM BROKE SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR SIX KIDS
> *


yup but I bet them matching fleetwoods don't help either at least not right now


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14774145
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


I gota sicc one bein designed right now for #3


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14773935
> *It's alright, I been here since Wednesday and I'm flying back on Monday, and then I'll be off to Burque on Tuesday-Friday, and then Durango on Saturday. Work Never Sleeps
> *


SO YOU AREN'T GOING WITH ME THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14774883
> *hell you buying up all them cars homie I ain't you know your pockets are tucked in your sox :biggrin:
> *


damn I wish my pockets were that deep  all I got is 1 piece of lint in them because theres no room for another


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, *griego81*

WHOS THIS????????????????????


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's Going on Colorado





> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 08:40 PM~14774013
> *It's cool bRO, but it does get old. I just got a pROmotion so now I am responsible for the state of New Mexico. I will only be home a week to a week and a half a month now. I have a 16 year old daughter and a baby on the way, so that part of it sucks not seing your family and friends.   I'm just blessed to have a job
> *




Yeah it sucks bro. how you doing Sean


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Aug 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14765472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:




























:wow: I got it now
















:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2009, 05:05 AM~14776242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2009, 05:05 AM~14776242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What's going on Mr. Roy :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 15 2009, 06:35 AM~14776275
> *What's going on Mr. Roy  :cheesy:
> *


Not much Paul how you doing bro?
I am getting ready to leave for work


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 08:34 PM~14773958
> *Too many ladies blowing it up huh? :0  :0
> *


WHAT YOUR DICK OR YOUR PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO.............*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14773935
> *It's alright, I been here since Wednesday and I'm flying back on Monday, and then I'll be off to Burque on Tuesday-Friday, and then Durango on Saturday. Work Never Sleeps
> *


I FEEL YOU HOMIE TRY THAT FOR 1 YEAR DOGG I'AM JUST GLAD I'AM HERE TILL THE 28


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 15 2009, 06:23 AM~14776371
> *I FEEL YOU HOMIE TRY THAT FOR 1 YEAR DOGG I'AM JUST GLAD I'AM HERE TILL THE 28
> *


Your going back already? you just got here. I'm still in this motherfucker. :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 15 2009, 08:03 AM~14776468
> *Your going back already? you just got here. I'm still in this motherfucker.  :angry:
> *


Whats up Paulito ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 15 2009, 10:42 AM~14777402
> *Whats up Paulito ?
> *


What's going on Mr. Prez :wave: 
just chilling in this great place, waiting to go back so I can ask Sean, Larry and Roy for some money so i can buy a new ride. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2009, 04:48 PM~14779299
> *Where is everyone?
> *


What up bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 15 2009, 12:51 PM~14777819
> *What's going on Mr. Prez  :wave:
> just chilling in this great place, waiting to go back so I can ask Sean, Larry and Roy for some money so i can buy a new ride.  :biggrin:
> *


now Sean and Roy your on the right track homie you throw me in that mix I might just steal some from ya :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 15 2009, 07:19 AM~14776359
> *WHAT YOUR DICK OR YOUR PHONE :biggrin:
> *


Both :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14780335
> *What up bROther
> *


Trying to get the cutty on the ROad. What's crackin with you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 15 2009, 09:03 PM~14781006
> *Trying to get the cutty on the ROad. What's craccin with you?
> *


On the ROad to where
:scrutinize: 



:biggrin: 

Not much with me- tryin to get some stuff finished up for Wedo and Chuc so I can get to work on my 64 and get my fuccin brakes fixed and get my car bac on the bumper.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

STOP!! STOP!! STOP!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

One of my new favorite tracks..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 15 2009, 11:09 PM~14781482
> *STOP!! STOP!! STOP!!
> 
> 
> ...


Linc looking good Cip :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14780711
> *now Sean and Roy your on the right track homie you throw me in that mix I might just steal some from ya :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: 
Imma broke mofo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 09:57 AM~14783396
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 15 2009, 11:30 PM~14781665
> *One of my new favorite tracks..
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a tight song.*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2009, 11:47 AM~14783929
> *That's a tight song.
> *



Yep...tells a sick story in a sick way...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

This may be old but i thought it was dope!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Dopest song of all time!


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

I know these are late, but I was out there from Cali and just got back last night. here's some pics i took at that show on S. Monaco. 
































































tight ass flake...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

and that show was in Springs??


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

no, not springs. somewhere near Highlands Ranch...not sure what the town was called since i'm not from there. sorry.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 01:18 PM~14784315
> *Dopest song of all time!
> 
> 
> ...




Thats ALMOST as good as this one:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 04:24 PM~14785102
> *and that show was in Springs??
> *



It was in South Denver...not sure what that area is, might be Aurora, Englewood or Littleton.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 16 2009, 05:38 PM~14785525
> *It was in South Denver...not sure what that area is, might be Aurora, Englewood or Littleton.
> *


What's up bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 06:08 PM~14785726
> *What's up bROther
> *


Where did you go to?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ralph,Chris,Chuck and Adam?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:12 PM~14785751
> *Whats up Ralph,Chris,Chuck and Adam?
> *


Preping the cutty and on lil on the blackberry. What about you L Dawg?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 16 2009, 06:11 PM~14785747
> *Where did you go to?
> *


Just came home to chill for a minute gonna head that way in a bit, are you coming out here if so call me and bring the books


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 12:18 PM~14784315
> *Dopest song of all time!
> 
> 
> ...



SICC WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ


ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:12 PM~14785751
> *Whats up Ralph,Chris,Chuck and Adam?
> *


Just chillen it ! Did you make it to the victory outreach show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Aug 16 2009, 06:16 PM~14785783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't I went to the SD's show and thats about it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:12 PM~14785751
> *Whats up Ralph,Chris,Chuck and Adam?
> *


Relaxin and felin like shit :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 16 2009, 05:29 PM~14785470
> *Thats ALMOST as good as this one:
> 
> 
> ...



you know you aint right for that :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:25 PM~14785845
> *Relaxin and felin like shit :angry:
> *


How come man too much beer last night?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:25 PM~14785850
> *you know you aint right for that :twak:
> *


whats wrong with Piru Love? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:23 PM~14785833
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
> ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:26 PM~14785854
> *How come man too much beer last night?
> *



I dont drink beer homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:27 PM~14785862
> *whats wrong with Piru Love? :biggrin:
> *



it hurts my eyes :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:27 PM~14785866
> *I dont drink beer homie
> *


Then too much liquor?? So how much longer you have man?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 05:27 PM~14785863
> *What's up swiph
> *


Not much-- what bout you bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:28 PM~14785868
> *it hurts my eyes :biggrin:
> *


what does Red?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14785869
> *Then too much liquor?? So how much longer you have man?
> *


 :biggrin: 




























October 3rd


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:25 PM~14785844
> *Sounds cool so by preping you mean for paint?? or isn't it already painted?
> No I didn't I went to the SD's show and thats about it.
> *


I heard it wasn't to big


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:28 PM~14785877
> *what does Red?
> *



yup yup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Aug 16 2009, 06:29 PM~14785887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that the SD show or the VO show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:28 PM~14785873
> *Not much-- what bout you bRO
> *


Just bein bored


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14785877
> *what does Red?
> *


On the reals- those 2 songs are on 2 differen levels- The beat- the sound- 
AND DEFINETLY THE LYRICS  

Only thing I give that PIRUined song credit for is it was out A LONG ASS TIME AGO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

i went to the victory outreach show. It was cool but just not my scene. To many donks and tuners for my taste. They had a bad ass 53 or 54 bell air!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:31 PM~14785901
> *bummer guess I'll get one last hug at the Pueblo show huh? :biggrin:
> 
> Whats that the SD show or the VO show?
> *


The sd show, how is the 59 coming out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:31 PM~14785897
> *yup yup
> *


Then your gonna hate my 59 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14785916
> *i went to the victory outreach show. It was cool but just not my scene. To many donks and tuners for my taste. They had a bad ass 53 or 54 bell air!
> *


Pics or I didn't happen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 06:33 PM~14785919
> *The sd show, how is the 59 coming out
> *


Honestly bro I'm barely finishing up my home remodeling and am barely gonna start on it.It's gonna take a long time man


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:31 PM~14785901
> *bummer guess I'll get one last hug at the Pueblo show huh? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


You are to funny. Hopefully The pueblo show turns out good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Aug 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14785906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:27 PM~14785866
> *I dont drink beer homie
> *


To much cROwn???????


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:33 PM~14785920
> *Then your gonna hate my 59 :biggrin:
> *



Actualy it depends on the color. I love brandywine and that other one that looks like a dark cherry. I would actually paint my car either of those except it would get destroyed in my neighborhood in one night flat. Its just the bright red that i hate and its been that way before i knew what a crip or a blood was. I just have a natural aversion to red.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:35 PM~14785937
> *I was 100% sure why he didn't like it I was just messing with him.
> Yeah me too
> *


I knew you knew why- I jus had to say that somewhere- cause for reals- that PIRUined song sux. Not JUS CAUSE ITS A bLOOD song either-- if it was a BLUE song- and sounded like that- I would call it junk then to


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 05:37 PM~14785947
> *Actualy it depends on the color. I love brandywine and that other one that looks like a dark cherry. I would actually paint my car either of those except it would get destroyed in my neighborhood in one night flat. Its just the bright red that i hate and its been that way before i knew what a crip or a blood was. I just have a natural aversion to red.
> *



HES PAINTIN BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT RED


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

oh and that most hated elco that was red was way fuccin sicc. I personaly would not have painted it red but i think it did set all that gold off nicely.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:39 PM~14785955
> *HES PAINTIN BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT RED
> *


Yup like fire engine red maybe brighter


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 05:39 PM~14785958
> *oh and that most hated elco that was red was way fuccin sicc. I personaly would not have painted it red but i think it did set all that gold off nicely.
> *


I heard that pretty paint on the Elco jus got side swiped on Feds on saturday when comin out of the JUMBO CAR WASH. :0 
























































JUs fuccin wit ya larry :cheesy: 
ANd ya- I know you got your money- but that still would bring a tear to your eye DONT LIE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:42 PM~14785988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should redo it Blacc-- and put Red where the white is now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:42 PM~14785986
> *I heard that pretty paint on the Elco jus got side swiped on Feds on saturday when comin out of the JUMBO CAR WASH. :0
> JUs fuccin wit ya larry  :cheesy:
> ANd ya- I know you got your money- but that still would bring a tear to your eye DONT LIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 05:44 PM~14785998
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna do the white like this though because there is nothing more classic than this color combo.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 05:45 PM~14786006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should do the red where the white is- then blacc where the red is. If It was mine I would doit jus like that- but caROlina blue where the red is :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14785994
> *I think you should redo it Blacc-- and put Red where the white is now
> *



Thats got my vote too :biggrin: Naw lowriders are such a personal thing i respect anything someone wants to do to theirs. I think there are already too many "rules" to add another one to the list


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 05:48 PM~14786017
> *Thats got my vote too  :biggrin:  Naw lowriders are such a personal thing i respect anything someone wants to do to theirs. I think there are already too many "rules" to add another one to the list
> *


YA- I hate RULES :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:48 PM~14786017
> *Thats got my vote too  :biggrin:  Naw lowriders are such a personal thing i respect anything someone wants to do to theirs. I think there are already too many "rules" to add another one to the list
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 05:48 PM~14786016
> *I think you should do the red where the white is- then blacc where the red is. If It was mine I would doit jus like that- but caROlina blue where the red is :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH-- and my caROlina blue sections would be all ol skool patterned out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:50 PM~14786031
> *YA- I hate RULES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 06:50 PM~14786031
> *YA- I hate RULES :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

6 Members: painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, FIRMEX, MR.LONGO, RO4LIFE 719

whats up Ralph And Chucc? How yall doin today?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 06:51 PM~14786035
> *
> *


It was painted but I didn't like it


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

sup colorado? nice rides , sup RO familia?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:53 PM~14786055
> *6 Members: painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, FIRMEX, MR.LONGO, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> whats up Ralph And Chucc? How yall doin today?
> *


Slavin it in the garage, bumping your cd. What about you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 16 2009, 07:00 PM~14786096
> *It was painted but I didn't like it
> *


oh I see


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 06:53 PM~14786055
> *6 Members: painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, SWIPH, FIRMEX, MR.LONGO, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> whats up Ralph And Chucc? How yall doin today?
> *


Good bROther just got in town awhile ago, where them pics at


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad to see GOODTIMES reppin at the show on saturday . Good job Marcos do you have pictures of us pulling Jerrys motor ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 16 2009, 06:55 PM~14786558
> *Glad to see GOODTIMES reppin at the show on saturday . Good job Marcos do you have pictures of us pulling Jerrys motor ?
> *


 Let me check my camera


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 16 2009, 07:02 PM~14786118
> *Slavin it in the garage, bumping your cd. What about you?
> *



Remember if you ever need any help just holla. I dont know my ass from a hole in the ground but im good at lifting shit and handing people tools :biggrin: The only way for me to learn it by watching someone do it.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2009, 08:25 PM~14786927
> *Remember if you ever need any help just holla. I dont know my ass from a hole in the ground but im good at lifting shit and handing people tools :biggrin:  The only way for me to learn it by watching someone do it.
> *


Ill keep that in mind in two weeks when I get the car back


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 16 2009, 08:32 PM~14787002
> *Ill keep that in mind in two weeks when I get the car back
> *



no doubt just let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado
Was a nice day today got to take a cruise with Wrinkles
Then the homie Fes
Then the Wifey trying to check out that Good Times show in Old Colorado City.......but it was over by the time we got there at 430


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, juan_manuel, Keepn'itReal, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719

What's good Colorado Fam! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14787531
> *7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, juan_manuel, Keepn'itReal, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What's good Colorado Fam!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:werd: 
The c ar that beat mine at Cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times looking Good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So there was 2 shows today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:27 PM~14787655
> *So there was 2 shows today?
> *


That VO was yesterday....I had to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14787681
> *That VO was yesterday....I had to work
> *


I thought that was held together with GOODTIMES??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:30 PM~14787691
> *I thought that was held together with GOODTIMES??
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:32 PM~14787721
> *
> *


I thought it was a show they put on together or were there two seperate shows?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:38 PM~14787791
> *I thought it was a show they put on together or were there two seperate shows?
> *


I don't think GT threw a show
but then again what do I know :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14787496
> *What up Colorado
> Was a nice day today got to take a cruise with Wrinkles
> Then the homie Fes
> ...


Thankz 4 takin' me out for a cruise in the rag!!! had fun that muthafucka is clean... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14787895
> *Thankz 4 takin' me out for a cruise in the rag!!! had fun that muthafucka is clean...  :biggrin:
> *


Was a pleasure bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14787496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHH the GoodTimes show in Colorado City....that was today....VO was yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:54 PM~14787987
> *OOOOOOOOOHHHHH the GoodTimes show in Colorado City....that was today....VO was yesterday
> *


now your talking clearly :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14788036
> *now your talking clearly :biggrin:
> *


No wonder those fuckers tried to sue us....shit gets confusing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There is a show Saturday at Sportmans Warehouse by the Citadel....usually small but for a Good cause


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:58 PM~14788049
> *No wonder those fuckers tried to sue us....shit gets confusing :biggrin:
> *


Sue whos gonna sue?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

YOU GUYS SHOULD COME OUT FOR THIS , WE ADDED A HOP FOR 500 .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 10:00 PM~14788079
> *Sue whos gonna sue?
> *


When I threw the GT first show they had thier lawyers y todo calling me trying to act all johnny cochran and shit because of the name


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

hey whats up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 16 2009, 10:01 PM~14788095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on your first turnout Paul,you guys are putting in work out there,it will show in your show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:01 PM~14788097
> *When I threw the GT first show they had thier lawyers y todo calling me trying to act all johnny cochran and shit because of the name
> *


oh I see I thought there was a Good Guys I guess I never heard of GOOD TIMES show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 10:05 PM~14788149
> *oh I see I thought there was a Good Guys I guess I never heard of GOOD TIMES show.
> *


The one in colorado city is called good times and it is in its 19th year


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:04 PM~14788126
> *Good luck on your first turnout Paul,you guys are putting in work out there,it will show in your show
> *


THANKS ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 16 2009, 10:09 PM~14788199
> *THANKS ROY.
> *


No need for thanks dog....you handling utter beef on your own....big ups


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:15 PM~14788270
> *No need for thanks dog....you handling utter beef on your own....big ups
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14788291
> *
> *


you are inspirational and a great leader of your peers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Aug 16 2009, 07:52 PM~14786530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno how this beat Adans trey :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RAG3*RO*Y

whats up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 10:46 PM~14788687
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, Ming along?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:37 PM~14788593
> *i dunno how this beat Adans trey :dunno:
> *


Juice always beats bags on a LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:48 PM~14788715
> *What up Chuckster hows that Rag coMing along?
> *


Majestics :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14788715
> *What up Chuckster hows that Rag coMing along?
> *


WOW-- if this is the biggest subliminal message Ive seen on here in a long time :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:48 PM~14788715
> *What up Chuckster hows that Rag coMing along?
> *



its coming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14788736
> *WOW-- if this is the biggest subliminal message Ive seen on here in a long time :cheesy:
> *


tell me because I don't know


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14788722
> *Majestics :dunno:
> *


AInt no beatin aROund the bush with that one huh Larry :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14788736
> *WOW-- if this is the biggest subliminal message Ive seen on here in a long time :cheesy:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 10:51 PM~14788747
> *AInt no beatin aROund the bush with that one huh Larry :biggrin:
> *


oh and he was cruising with a future member wasn't he :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14788736
> *WOW-- if this is the biggest subliminal message Ive seen on here in a long time :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
stands for *M*y Club


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:52 PM~14788758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> stands for My Club
> 
> *


so what did the bottle land on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still spinning but there is like 3 places it can land :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:52 PM~14788758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> stands for My Club
> 
> *


THANKS GOODNESS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:54 PM~14788782
> *still spinning but there is like 3 places it can land :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 16 2009, 10:54 PM~14788784
> *THANKS GOODNESS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:54 PM~14788782
> *still spinning but there is like 3 places it can land :cheesy:
> *


 :around:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
WHAT UP COLORADO THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 10:56 PM~14788802
> *:around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:06 PM~14788902
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:06 PM~14788902
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hello


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:06 PM~14788906
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP, HOW IT GOING IN CO.......


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *MR.LONGO*, RO 4 LIFE

whats goin on tri cities


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:15 PM~14788986
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, MR.LONGO, RO 4 LIFE
> 
> ...


X2 what up homie how you been?
haven't talked to you since..................those times


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:07 PM~14788910
> *hello
> *


WHAT UP ALCOHOLIC.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:12 PM~14788964
> *WHAT UP, HOW IT GOING IN CO.......
> *


going good trying to get my hooptie into a show soon to get back in tha loop
Hows that big RO doing?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14789011
> *WHAT UP ALCOHOLIC.....
> *



i drank cokes all night :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14789021
> *going good trying to get my hooptie into a show soon to get back in tha loop
> Hows that big RO doing?
> *


THATS COOL....NOT MUCH THE SAME OL SHIT.......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:19 PM~14789031
> *i drank cokes all night :biggrin:
> *


with cROwn................ :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14789074
> *with cROwn................ :biggrin:
> *



:barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:23 PM~14789093
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, Bigg Izz Dogg





























What da Bizz Izz.....Good ta see you today homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY*


What up Homie!!!!! Sorry I couldn't stick around to cruise wit you and Fes, next time tho  


The rag looked clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:27 PM~14789140
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY
> What up Homie!!!!! Sorry I couldn't stick around to cruise wit you and Fes, next time tho
> ...


It's getting there  
Slowly but showly :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:48 PM~14788715
> *What up Chuckster hows that Rag coMing along?
> *




:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:28 PM~14789157
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:28 PM~14789156
> *It's getting there
> Slowly but showly :biggrin:
> *



Well Homie u got a good start!!!!

Its definitely a clean 63


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 16 2009, 11:25 PM~14789111
> *:roflmao:
> *



i didnt but i felt like it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14789170
> *i didnt but i felt like it
> *



What up bro???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14789167
> *Well Homie u got a good start!!!!
> 
> Its definitely a clean 63
> *


It only gets better doggie
I upgrade.....never downgraded in my life.....I'm on that hustla stroll  
Tuuu Sabeees


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14789170
> *i didnt but i felt like it
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 10:21 PM~14788353
> *you are inspirational and a great leader of your peers
> *


 :biggrin: o thanks.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:30 PM~14789178
> *What up bRO???
> *



just gettin ready for another work week,whats good with you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14789165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datz whutz up Homie!!! Always on da grind bro  


Well it was cool kickin it today, definitely gotta do it again.


I'm out everyone!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:35 PM~14789232
> *
> Datz whutz up Homie!!! Always on da grind bro
> Well it was cool kickin it today, definitely gotta do it again.
> ...



damn you did a hit and run


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:34 PM~14789227
> *just  gettin ready for another work week,whats good with you?
> *



Same here....but I don't start my work week till Tuesday!!!!! Then I'm off to North Carolina for a week :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:36 PM~14789238
> *Same here....but I don't start my work week till Tuesday!!!!! Then I'm off to North Carolina for a week :biggrin:
> *



thats tight whats goin on up there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:36 PM~14789236
> *damn you did a hit and run
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Tired as Fuck!!!!! It was a busy day Homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:37 PM~14789248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Tired as Fuck!!!!! It was a busy day Homie
> *








:biggrin: it was a busy weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it easy Izz


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:37 PM~14789246
> *thats tight whats goin on up there
> *



Visiting my sis and her family


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Aug 16 2009, 11:38 PM~14789251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Laterz everyone!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 11:39 PM~14789264
> *
> Laterz everyone!!
> *


6 more posts til your 1k fawker :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14789238
> *Same here....but I don't start my work week till Tuesday!!!!! Then I'm off to North Carolina for a week :biggrin:
> *


Where at in NC homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14788715
> *What up Chuckster hows that Rag coM*</span>ing along?
> [/b]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 16 2009, 06:55 PM~14786558
> *Glad to see GOODTIMES reppin at the show on saturday . Good job Marcos do you have pictures of us pulling Jerrys motor ?
> *



WUS SUP COLORADO AND GOOD TIMERS KEEP PUSHING HOPE 2 SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS SOON  GT


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2009, 11:23 PM~14789093
> *:barf:
> *



LIAR...you didn't turn down those half and half's I was giving you at that one place :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 02:44 AM~14790103
> *WUS SUP COLORADO AND GOOD TIMERS KEEP PUSHING HOPE 2 SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS SOON   GT
> *


WUS SUP CHUCH


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 17 2009, 12:42 AM~14789680
> *Where at in NC homie?
> *



Fayetville, NC. My bro in law is stationed out there. Gonna kick it out there, Myrtle Beach and whatever else is cool!!! You know of any good spots out there?? Let me know bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:40 PM~14789268
> *6 more posts til your 1k fawker :cheesy:
> *



I know huh!!! Took a minute to do it :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 16 2009, 11:01 PM~14788095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would love to come but were doing the body swap on ivians imp that weekend


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 17 2009, 09:38 AM~14791294
> *I know huh!!! Took a minute to do it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Takin' you forever!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Wanted to give you guys a real sneak peek!!!












































:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 10:41 AM~14791877
> *Wanted to give you guys a real sneak peek!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 10:34 AM~14791835
> *:biggrin:  Takin' you forever!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

"El Callejero"

*Posts: 999*
Joined: Jul 2005
From: Colorado Springs, CO



Now its official!!!!!!! This makes 1k posts :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14792750
> *:biggrin:
> *


almost there!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, painloc21*


What up fellas???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 12:17 PM~14792779
> *almost there!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Finally!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 17 2009, 12:18 PM~14792781
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, painloc21
> What up fellas???
> *


Whut Up!!! Im kinda stuck in da house but you can come thru... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 12:19 PM~14792796
> *Whut Up!!! Im kinda stuck in da house but you can come thru...  :biggrin:
> *



Cool..I'll swing thru in a few


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14792800
> *Cool..I'll swing thru in a few
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 12:19 PM~14792796
> *Whut Up!!! Im kinda stuck in da house but you can come thru...  :biggrin:
> *



How do you get stuck in the house...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 17 2009, 01:10 PM~14793295
> *How do you get stuck in the house...
> *


Well not literally... :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO fam.
how life up north


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[quote=WRINKLES,Aug 17 2009, 08:48 AM~14790866

WHATS GOING ON WRINKLES...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14793472
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 17 2009, 04:08 PM~14794919
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 17 2009, 12:10 PM~14793295
> *How do you get stuck in the house...
> *



I like that avitar pic you got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9949882...sistant-in-face


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, TOPTHIS, painloc21


:wave:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 11 2009, 01:56 PM~14736781
> *I'm gonna wrassle Jay...you could be my manager but I don't want you to be tempted to eat the jello. I can ask them to make sure it is sugar free??
> *


I STILL NEED A MANAGER!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 17 2009, 09:20 PM~14798627
> *I STILL NEED A MANAGER!!!
> *


Ur going down sucka


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 17 2009, 09:37 PM~14798870
> *Ur going down sucka
> *


JUST WAIT TIL YOU GET A ROUND HOUSE TO THE FACE!! THEN YOUR GOING TO GET THE STONE COLD STUNNER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2009, 08:52 PM~14798271
> *:biggrin:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9949882...sistant-in-face
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 17 2009, 10:00 PM~14799181
> *JUST WAIT TIL YOU GET A ROUND HOUSE TO THE FACE!! THEN YOUR GOING TO GET THE STONE COLD STUNNER
> *


 hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 17 2009, 07:48 AM~14790866
> *WUS SUP CHUCH
> *



PASSING BY LOKO GETTING READY FOR THE TRIP 2 THE 505


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2009, 08:52 PM~14798271
> *:biggrin:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9949882...sistant-in-face
> *



I just read dat shit!!!!!

Maybe he's tryin to set a tone for da season... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 17 2009, 10:00 PM~14799181
> *JUST WAIT TIL YOU GET A ROUND HOUSE TO THE FACE!! THEN YOUR GOING TO GET THE STONE COLD STUNNER
> *



Imma do you like the pre-MMA Brock Lesnar did peoples in the crazy ass WWE oh yea


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up good moring co :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 18 2009, 05:26 AM~14802077
> *what's up good moring co :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up roy ur up early


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 18 2009, 06:07 AM~14802148
> *what's up roy ur up early
> *


heading out to work now :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 17 2009, 10:41 AM~14791877
> *Wanted to give you guys a real sneak peek!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sean posted better sneak peek pics than that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2009, 07:43 AM~14802410
> *Sean posted better sneak peek pics than that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 07:48 AM~14802435
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 18 2009, 01:44 AM~14801679
> *Imma do you like the pre-MMA Brock Lesnar did peoples in the crazy ass WWE oh yea
> *


YOU DONT WANT ANY OF THIS NWO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> > WUS SUPE JEFE HOW THINGS YOUR WAY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado!!!!




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2009, 07:43 AM~14802410
> *Sean posted better sneak peek pics than that
> *


I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, Keepn'itReal
Whut Up!!! Went back to the show that day, but you guyz were already gone!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14806741
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


yeah to small to kicc it for too long 
they pulled out that cutty to hop it but we were standing there for like 20 mins. waitin 
got bored and smashed out to go munch spent half da day just cruzz homie 
waitin to c if u were goin to hit me up but no luck
better luck next time huh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14806878
> *yeah to small to kicc it for too long
> they pulled out that cutty to hop it but we were standing there for like 20 mins. waitin
> got bored and smashed out to go munch spent half da day just cruzz homie
> ...


Yeah I went back after running around for about an hour and a half, I honestly didn't make it back home till late...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

damn the weather changed fast


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2009, 03:39 PM~14806906
> *Yeah I went back after running around for about an hour and a half, I honestly didn't make it back home till late...
> *


yep i know how that is homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 03:42 PM~14806934
> *yep i know how that is homie
> *


Yeah the lil' ones kept me busy, then I had to drive the homies glasshouse home, then I took the lil' ones to the zoo!!! busy ass saturday!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2009, 03:50 PM~14807020
> *Yeah the lil' ones kept me busy, then I had to drive the homies glasshouse home, then I took the lil' ones to the zoo!!! busy ass saturday!!!
> *


some days what can u do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 PM~14807039
> *some days what can u do
> *


Yeah for realz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

more fuccin hail :machinegun:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 04:06 PM~14807232
> *more fuccin hail  :machinegun:
> *


THAT SUCKS................


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 04:12 PM~14807316
> *THAT SUCKS................
> *


only pea size this time but still


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up playaz?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 17 2009, 08:01 PM~14797531
> *I like that avitar pic you got
> *



Good photographer...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 04:27 PM~14807505
> *What up playaz?
> *


Whut Up!!! 

6 months ago Pitbull was just a breed of dog to me, Blacc Magic was just something that crazy goth kids tried to do late at night and Kool Aid was just something you drank. -------Big Wedo

I like that!!! :biggrin: but Pitbull is not just a breed of dog itz da best breed of dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14807559
> *Whut Up!!!
> 
> 6 months ago Pitbull was just a breed of dog to me, Blacc Magic was just something that crazy goth kids tried to do late at night and Kool Aid was just something you drank. -------Big Wedo
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah its the truth tho. Im not afraid and i will be the first one to admit that i dont know shit about hydros. Im tryin to learn tho! I like pitbulls too but damn they eat too much! I already got too many mouths to feed. I couldent add another one :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 04:36 PM~14807619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah its the truth tho. Im not afraid and i will be the first one to admit that i dont know shit about hydros. Im tryin to learn tho! I like pitbulls too but damn they eat too much! I already got too many mouths to feed. I couldent add another one :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it!!! I got two pits and I feed them twice a day and they still ain't happy!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

always fes always








this guy ate like a horse


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 04:17 PM~14807366
> *only pea size this time but still
> *


ANY HAIL SUCKS...........


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14807762
> *ANY HAIL SUCKS...........
> *


yes smaller da better


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 04:43 PM~14807718
> *always fes always
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking dog!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14807762
> *ANY HAIL SUCKS...........
> *


Yea especially when you are 40ft in the air with no cover


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 18 2009, 05:39 PM~14808445
> *Yea especially when you are 40ft in the air with no cover
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Aug 18 2009, 04:51 PM~14807813
> *yes smaller da better
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 18 2009, 05:39 PM~14808445
> *Yea especially when you are 40ft in the air with no cover
> *


*Get an indoor job! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14803949
> *  :wave:
> *


*Hit me up, I'll be in burque until Friday morning!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 06:58 PM~14809152
> *Get an indoor job! :biggrin:
> *


that would be nice :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *SWIPH


What's good bROther!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 18 2009, 06:59 PM~14809165
> *that would be nice :cheesy:
> *


*If I Money I would be happy work outside :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 07:00 PM~14809187
> *If I made your Money I would be happy work outside  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2009, 03:32 PM~14807559
> *Whut Up!!!
> 
> I like that!!!  :biggrin: but Pitbull is not just a breed of dog itz da best breed of dog!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Pits are by far the best breed of Dog- they jus happen to have the highest number of Irresponsible owners as well-- and thats what fucs it all up :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 05:59 PM~14809175
> *AllHustle NoLove, SWIPH
> What's good bROther!
> *


Jus watchin the rain fall and ruin a nice day. WHats good wit you


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:28 PM~14807512
> *Good photographer...
> *



Ill tell myself that same shit all the time :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 07:17 PM~14809396
> *Pits are by far the best breed of Dog- they jus happen to have the highest number of Irresponsible owners as well-- and thats what fucs it all up :angry:
> *


True!!! Alot of idiots own pits!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 07:00 PM~14809187
> *If I Money I would be happy work outside  :0
> *


  















:dunno: 





























:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14811575
> *
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma broke mofo you know that


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14811782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh lawd the dude i THOUGHT was slow pain was a blacc dude. Now dont i feel foolish :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHATS GOOD BROTHAS?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:37 PM~14812070
> *WHATS GOOD BROTHAS?
> *


HI


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:37 PM~14812070
> *WHATS GOOD BROTHAS?
> *



What up Jay


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14812133
> *HI
> *


HELLO KNIGHTHAWK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14812142
> *What up Jay
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:43 PM~14812161
> *WHATS GOOD BRO?
> *



Nothin bROtha just chillen readin the interwebz


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14812145
> *HELLO KNIGHTHAWK
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING DRAGON. I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA COME BY AND HELP??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14811782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I applaud the effort, but the lyrics are garbage. This song doesn't represent RO very well IMO. It's obvious these fools are newbies  *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:46 PM~14812215
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING DRAGON. I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA COME BY AND HELP??
> *


ELIYAS JUST FELL ASLEEP HELP WITH WHAT? SET UP THE WEBCAMS??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:47 PM~14812223
> *I applaud the effort, but the lyrics are garbage.  This song doesn't represent RO very well IMO. It's obvious these fools are newbies
> *



that beat was dope tho!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21

ROLLERZ ONLY Y Que! *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:45 PM~14812189
> *Nothin bROtha just chillen readin the interwebz
> *


IM WATCHING WRESTLEMANIA 3 CAUSE IM GOING TO BODYSLAM CHRIS THE WAY HULK BODYSLAMMED ANDRE THE GIANT BUT ITS GOING TO BE FAT J BODY SLAMMING CHRIS THE GIANT


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14812265
> *5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY Y Que!
> *


HELLO BUDDY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14812258
> *that beat was dope tho!
> *


*I agree on the beat, just not my style of rides to be in a video repp'n RO so hard. The lyrics focuses to much on big rims and donk bullshit. Just my .02*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14812268
> *IM WATCHING WRESTLEMANIA 3 CAUSE IM GOING TO BODYSLAM CHRIS THE WAY HULK BODYSLAMMED ANDRE THE GIANT BUT ITS GOING TO BE FAT J BODY SLAMMING CHRIS THE GIANT
> *


* :uh: Good luck ****** :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14812265
> *5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, 300MAG, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY Y Que!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:51 PM~14812275
> *HELLO BUDDY
> *


*Que Pansa Wae, oh I mean pasa :biggrin: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:47 PM~14812223
> *I applaud the effort, but the lyrics are garbage.  This song doesn't represent RO very well IMO. It's obvious these fools are newbies
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:52 PM~14812295
> *I agree on the beat, just not my style of rides to be in a video repp'n RO so hard. The lyrics focuses to much on big rims and donk bullshit. Just my .02
> *


I SECOND THAT MOTION. IT SHOULD BE ABOUT 13s AND SKINNY WHITES


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14812308
> * :uh:  Good luck ******  :cheesy:
> *


IF HOGAN CAN DO IT I CAN DO IT  I MIGHT HAVE A BROKEN BACK AFTER BUT I WILL STILL SUCCESSFULLY DO IT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:23 PM~14811863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  oh lawd the dude i THOUGHT was slow pain was a blacc dude. Now dont i feel foolish  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 09:50 PM~14812268
> *IM WATCHING WRESTLEMANIA 3 CAUSE IM GOING TO BODYSLAM CHRIS THE WAY HULK BODYSLAMMED ANDRE THE GIANT BUT ITS GOING TO BE FAT J BODY SLAMMING CHRIS THE GIANT
> *


WRESTLEMANIA IS A CLASSIC BEEN GOING TO EVENTS SINCE I WAS A KID


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14812308
> * :uh:  Good luck ******  :cheesy:
> *


ARE YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN AT ALL THIS WEEK? OR IS THE TRAILER UNLOCKED?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14812325
> *Que Pansa Wae, oh I mean pasa  :biggrin:
> *


JUST THINKIN ABOUT JELL-OOO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14812336
> *IF HOGAN CAN DO IT I CAN DO IT  I MIGHT HAVE A BROKEN BACK AFTER BUT I WILL STILL SUCCESSFULLY DO IT
> *


BUT HOGANS LEGS WERE LONGER THAN 12 INCHES!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14812343
> *WRESTLEMANIA IS A CLASSIC BEEN GOING TO EVENTS SINCE I WAS A KID
> *


*Ahh shit don't get SWIPH started on that subject.......... :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14812343
> *WRESTLEMANIA IS A CLASSIC BEEN GOING TO EVENTS SINCE I WAS A KID
> *


ULTIMATE WARRIOR WAS THE BEST BACK THEN


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:52 PM~14812295
> *I agree on the beat, just not my style of rides to be in a video repp'n RO so hard. The lyrics focuses to much on big rims and donk bullshit. Just my .02
> *



X21

But worldwide we do got allot of big rim non traditional rides


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 09:57 PM~14812364
> *Ahh shit don't get SWIPH started on that subject.......... :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE TEASE ME BUT I GOT ALOT OF FRIENDS THAT LIKE IT BUT WILL NEVER SAY


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:57 PM~14812361
> *BUT HOGANS LEGS WERE LONGER THAN 12 INCHES!!!!
> *


THAT MEANS I DONT HAVE TO PICK HIM UP SO HIGH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14812349
> *ARE YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN AT ALL THIS WEEK? OR IS THE TRAILER UNLOCKED?
> *


*I won't be back in the lo until Saturday, but It's unlocked......fROm now on I'm gonna start charging a burrito SUR charge for all trailer rentals. *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 09:58 PM~14812372
> *ULTIMATE WARRIOR WAS THE BEST BACK THEN
> *


HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THAT DESTRUCTION OF THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR VIDEO WATCHED IT A COUPLE MONTHS BACK, VERY SAID, TAKING MAN IN A CAN ,CAN MAKE YOU CRAZY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14812380
> *SHIT I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE TEASE ME BUT I GOT ALOT OF FRIENDS THAT LIKE IT BUT WILL NEVER SAY
> *



i got all them old wrestmania videos and i watch em all the time.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14812380
> *SHIT I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE TEASE ME BUT I GOT ALOT OF FRIENDS THAT LIKE IT BUT WILL NEVER SAY
> *


*Me and Wedo used to watch that shit all day 'er day. I loved it until I found out it was staged  

SWIPH is into that shit and he's pROud to say. His pops was a body guard for one of the fools back in the day.  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: plague, 300MAG, AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, SIKSIX, CHANGING MINDZ


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:00 PM~14812390
> *I won't be back in the lo until Saturday, but It's unlocked......fROm now on I'm gonna start charging a burrito SUR charge for all trailer rentals.
> *



When its time to get my ride bacc ill be so happy ill give you a dozen burritos :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:00 PM~14812390
> *I won't be back in the lo until Saturday, but It's unlocked......fROm now on I'm gonna start charging a burrito SUR charge for all trailer rentals.
> *


IM WORKING ON IT, SO IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:58 PM~14812372
> *ULTIMATE WARRIOR WAS THE BEST BACK THEN
> *


NO THE UNDERTAKER WITH PAUL BEARER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:02 PM~14812422
> *Me and Wedo used to watch that shit all day 'er day. I loved it until I found out it was staged
> 
> SWIPH is into that shit and he's pROud to say. His pops was a body guard for one of the fools back in the day.
> *


 :0 YOU KNOW WHAT IS IT NOW IS THE ULTIMATE FIGHTING, MY BOY TOLD ME TO COME WATCH HIM HE GOT LAYED OUT, BY THE TIME MY WIFE GOT SOME DRINKS IT WAS OVER I WAS LIKE DAMMMMMMN, THAT FOOL KNEW 6 OR SO DIFFRENT FIGHTING STYLES, I TOLD HIM YOU SHOULD HAVE DUCKED, HE SAID THAT FOOL HAD QUICK HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 11:01 PM~14812406
> *HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THAT DESTRUCTION OF THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR VIDEO WATCHED IT A COUPLE MONTHS BACK, VERY SAID, TAKING MAN IN A CAN ,CAN MAKE YOU CRAZY
> *


I HAD A BIG OL CRUSH ON MISS ELIZABETH


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:02 PM~14812422
> *Me and Wedo used to watch that shit all day 'er day. I loved it until I found out it was staged
> 
> SWIPH is into that shit and he's pROud to say. His pops was a body guard for one of the fools back in the day.
> *



remember we used to make fake belts out of cardboard boxes and have wrestling matches. And you had me wrestle against that dirty white kid george and you called it "battle of the white boys" Those were the good ol days. And Roccy we used to watch that all the time too. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21, 300MAG, plague, SIKSIX

What's good bROther, I'm in your town until Friday morning, what's up?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: painloc21, 300MAG, CHANGING MINDZ, AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, SIKSIX*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14812476
> *remember we used to make fake belts out of cardboard boxes and have wrestling matches. And you had me wrestle against that dirt white kid george and you called it "battle of the white boys" Those were the good ol days. And Roccy we used to watch that all the time too.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, I forgot about that kid, and his tall ass bROther. We would watch ROcky and want to fight everyone after :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14812476
> *remember we used to make fake belts out of cardboard boxes and have wrestling matches. And you had me wrestle against that dirty white kid george and you called it "battle of the white boys" Those were the good ol days. And Roccy we used to watch that all the time too.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD IM CRYING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14812478
> *AllHustle NoLove, RO 4 LIFE, CHANGING MINDZ, painloc21, 300MAG, plague, SIKSIX
> 
> What's good bROther, I'm in your town until Friday morning, what's up?
> *


NOT MUCH AND YOU.....HIT ME UP OR ILL HIT YOU UP.......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14812474
> *I HAD A BIG OL CRUSH ON MISS ELIZABETH
> *


X76


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:06 PM~14812476
> *remember we used to make fake belts out of cardboard boxes and have wrestling matches. And you had me wrestle against that dirty white kid george and you called it "battle of the white boys" Those were the good ol days. And Roccy we used to watch that all the time too.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS GOOD TO KNOW WE WERNT THE ONLY ONE DOING THAT WE WOULD TAKE OLD MATTRESS AND SET THEM UP, FUNNY NOW, THEM FOOLS BE REALLY BACKYARD WRESTLIN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:06 PM~14812474
> *I HAD A BIG OL CRUSH ON MISS ELIZABETH
> *


MAE YOUNG


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:10 PM~14812524
> *X76
> *


I USED TO THINK TO MYSELF WHY THE FUCK IS SHE WITH MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:08 PM~14812500
> *BWAHAHAHA, I forgot about that kid, and his tall ass bROther. We would watch ROcky and want to fight everyone after :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah Ed Apodaca used to bring the gloves out everyday and we would box. But no one my age like george or luie or james wanted to box so i always got stucc boxing you older guys and getting my face beat in. Good times. I guess thats why my idea of fun is fighting :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 09:52 PM~14812295
> *I agree on the beat, just not my style of rides to be in a video repp'n RO so hard. The lyrics focuses to much on big rims and donk bullshit. Just my .02
> *


YA- that shit is garbage


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 11:11 PM~14812536
> *ITS GOOD TO KNOW WE WERNT THE ONLY ONE DOING THAT WE WOULD TAKE OLD MATTRESS AND SET THEM UP, FUNNY NOW, THEM FOOLS BE REALLY BACKYARD WRESTLIN
> *



yeah we dident know it was fake yet so we was realy body slammin and doing the ddt and pile driver and shit. And we dident have no mattresses we were on the grass in the pROjects. Sean used to be pretty god at the figure four :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:02 PM~14812422
> *Me and Wedo used to watch that shit all day 'er day. I loved it until I found out it was staged
> 
> SWIPH is into that shit and he's pROud to say. His pops was a body guard for one of the fools back in the day.
> *


Im not into it now but when I was a youngster- that shit was tight. I liked it cause I use to find out EXACTLY how shit was goin down as far as like pills full of chiccen blood in the tape on thier fingers and shit like that.. My Pops was a Body guard for DUSTY RHODES- and he was real good friends with ANDRE THE GIANT so of course I was lovin that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:17 PM~14812578
> *yeah we dident know it was fake yet so we was realy body slammin and doing the ddt and pile driver and shit. And we dident have no mattresses we were on the grass in the pROjects. Sean used to be pretty god at the figure four :biggrin:
> *


REMEMBER THE CAMEL CLUCH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14812578
> *yeah we dident know it was fake yet so we was realy body slammin and doing the ddt and pile driver and shit. And we dident have no mattresses we were on the grass in the pROjects. Sean used to be pretty god at the figure four :biggrin:
> *


I heard he use to figure four all his dates when they told him they were virgins and he had to wait till next time :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:21 PM~14812610
> *REMEMBER THE CAMEL CLUCH
> *


By the IRON SHIEK :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:22 PM~14812618
> *By the IRON SHIEK :0
> *


YOU KNOW IT! I USED TO LIKE THE ROCKERS


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:21 PM~14812610
> *REMEMBER THE CAMEL CLUCH
> *



yeah his big bROther Gino damn near pulled my head off with that one


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:23 PM~14812632
> *YOU KNOW IT! I USED TO LIKE THE ROCKERS
> *


You mean the ROC- N- ROll EXPRESS???


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

The British Bulldogs were the shit!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:23 PM~14812634
> *yeah his big bROther Gino damn near pulled my head off with that one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:23 PM~14812634
> *yeah his big bROther Gino damn near pulled my head off with that one
> *


THe SCORPION by STING-- now that was the shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:25 PM~14812648
> *The British Bulldogs were the shit!
> *


HE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON SMART GUY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14812658
> *HE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON SMART GUY
> *


I THOUGHT SABLE WAS FINE!!! AND IM SURE YOU THOUGHT GOLD DUST WAS TOO!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 PM~14812648
> *The British Bulldogs were the shit!
> *


THE ROAD WARRIORS were the best. Animal and HAWK-- now them two fools use to shut it down!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14812658
> *HE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON SMART GUY
> *



no it was Dynamite Kid and Davey Boy Smith as the British bulldogs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:27 PM~14812668
> *THE ROAD WARRIORS were the best. Animal and HAWK-- now them two fools use to shut it down!!!
> *


I LIKED THE OUTSIDERS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14812658
> *HE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON SMART GUY
> *


DAMN FOOL- how fuccin young are you. THE BRITISH BULLDOGS were a tag team in the WWF-- then after they disapeared for a while-- the BIGGER one of the 2 came bac solo as THE BRITISH BULLDOG - and KID DYNAMITE never returned


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:27 PM~14812667
> *I THOUGHT SABLE WAS FINE!!! AND IM SURE YOU THOUGHT GOLD DUST WAS TOO!!
> *


YOU LIKED YOKOZUNA AND CHUCK LOOKS LIKE HIM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14812673
> *no it was Dynamite Kid and Davey Boy Smith as the British bulldogs
> *


I THINK HES TALKING ABOUT THE HARTS bROther IN LAW


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14812680
> *DAMN FOOL- how fuccin young are you. THE BRITISH BULLDOGS were a tag team in the WWF-- then after they disapeared for a while-- the BIGGER one of the 2 came bac solo as  THE BRITISH BULLDOG - and KID DYNAMITE never returned
> *


THAT WAS BEFORE MY TIME THEN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14812673
> *no it was Dynamite Kid and Davey Boy Smith as the British bulldogs
> *


And he thought he was clownin you-- he didnt know he was messin with BIG WEDO-- pROject super star and WWF IMITATOR did he :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 PM~14812658
> *HE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON SMART GUY
> *


* :uh: WTF?*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14812681
> *YOU LIKED YOKOZUNA AND CHUCK LOOKS LIKE HIM
> *


BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK OK- how bout this- 
TRIVIA TIME WRESTLING FANATICS :biggrin: 
Who was the 1st person to fly off the top ROpe? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:32 PM~14812710
> *OK OK- how bout this-
> TRIVIA TIME WRESTLING FANATICS :biggrin:
> Who was the 1st person to fly off the top ROpe? :cheesy:
> *


*Jimmy "SUPERFLY" Snuka :biggrin: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

QUESTION NUMBER 2.

Who was the ORIGINAL FOUR HORSMEN??

ANd for extra credit- who was thier manager?? :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

THIS IS THE MOST IVE SEEN THIS TOPIC MOVE IN A WHILE........  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:30 PM~14812696
> *And he thought he was clownin you-- he didnt know he was messin with BIG WEDO-- pROject super star and WWF IMITATOR did he  :biggrin:
> *



lol... hell yeah im an old school WWF fan. I cried when hulk testified before gongress and admitted wrestling was fake... And lets not forget i was the "White Boy pROject champion" :biggrin: even though the only other white boy there was dirty george :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:33 PM~14812716
> *Jimmy "SUPERFLY" Snuka  :biggrin:
> *


CORRECT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, painloc21, AllHustle NoLove, CHANGING MINDZ, 300MAG*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:33 PM~14812720
> *QUESTION NUMBER 2.
> 
> Who was the ORIGINAL FOUR HORSMEN??
> ...


ONE WAS RICK FLAIR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:33 PM~14812723
> *THIS IS THE MOST IVE SEEN THIS TOPIC MOVE IN A WHILE........   :biggrin:
> *


We had to hurry up and get that video in our past so we could hold our heads high and be pROud in here still. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:36 PM~14812746
> *ONE WAS RICK FLAIR
> *


NAME EM ALL ..


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_uylD11sU8


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:36 PM~14812749
> *We had to hurry up and get that video in our past so we could hold our heads high and be pROud in here still. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

STOP GOOGLING SSHIT YALL FUCCIN CHEATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:36 PM~14812746
> *ONE WAS RICK FLAIR
> *


OLE AND ARN ANDERSON AND TULLY BLANCHARD


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:37 PM~14812767
> *STOP GOOGLING SSHIT YALL FUCCIN CHEATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHRIS BENOIT AND BRAIN PILLMAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:33 PM~14812720
> *QUESTION NUMBER 2.
> 
> Who was the ORIGINAL FOUR HORSMEN??
> ...


*Rick Flair, Arn, Ole Anderson, Blanchard and James Dillon was their manager :cheesy: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:39 PM~14812795
> *CHRIS BENOIT AND BRAIN PILLMAN
> *


BENOIT WAS LATER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:38 PM~14812771
> *OLE AND ARN ANDERSON AND TULLY BLANCHARD
> *


you googled it--- or you would have posted that to start-- you lose... 

Hurry up and google thier mananger now CHEATER


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:39 PM~14812795
> *CHRIS BENOIT AND BRAIN PILLMAN
> *


IM GUESSIN


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:41 PM~14812811
> *you googled it--- or you would have posted that to start-- you lose...
> 
> Hurry up and google thier mananger now CHEATER
> *


SHUT UP HONKY!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:40 PM~14812800
> *Rick  Flair, Arn, Ole Anderson, Blanchard and James J Dillon was their manager :cheesy:
> *


fixed googler :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:41 PM~14812812
> *IM VERY OVERWEIGHT!!!
> *


FIXED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14812826
> *SHUT UP HONKY!
> *


im the pROudest honky you will ever meet  
:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:43 PM~14812839
> *FIXED
> *


AND PROUD OF IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:45 PM~14812860
> *AND PROUD OF IT
> *


ITS OBVIOUS TOO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Who was the oldest World Wrestling Entertainment World Heavyweight Champion?*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:46 PM~14812869
> *Who was the oldest World Wrestling Federation World Heavyweight Champion?
> *



that curly haired whiteboy-- dont remember his name.. He lost the title to the Hulk


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:48 PM~14812887
> *that curly haired whiteboy-- dont remember his name.. He lost the title to the Hulk
> *


* wROng!*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:46 PM~14812864
> *ITS OBVIOUS TOO!!!
> *


CRYSTAL LIKES IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:46 PM~14812869
> *Who was the oldest World Wrestling Entertainment World Heavyweight Champion?
> *


TERRY HOGAN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:49 PM~14812894
> * wROng!
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Vince McMahon*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

aight ROllerz im out! Holla at yall latter


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 PM~14812895
> *CRYSTAL LIKES IT
> *


THATS COO, ME AND AMANDA bROke in THE H3 TODAY !!!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:50 PM~14812915
> *THATS COO,  ME AND AMANDA bROke in THE H3 TODAY !!!
> *


WE ALREADY BROKE IT IN AN HOUR AFTER SHE GOT IT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 18 2009, 11:50 PM~14812912
> *aight ROllerz im out! Holla at yall latter
> *


LATER bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14812922
> *WE ALREADY BROKE IT IN AN HOUR AFTER SHE GOT IT
> *


*I'm sure you did as soon as you sat in it :0 *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:50 PM~14812910
> *Vince McMahon
> *


THats why I changed it to FEDERATION instead of ENTERTAINMENT like you had.. cause VINCE Was JUS AN ANNOUNCER when the WWF was goin on- NOT A WRESTLER


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14812922
> *WE ALREADY BROKE IT IN AN HOUR AFTER SHE GOT IT
> *


yeah WITH YOUR FAT ASS BEING IN IT PERIOD


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14812926
> *I'm sure you did as soon as you sat in it  :0
> *


I DIDNT BREAK YOUR FACE WHEN I SAT ON IT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Who won the first "Royal Rumble"? *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Aug 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14812926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 10:53 PM~14812936
> *Who won the first "Royal Rumble"?
> *


Andre?

EDIT- BIG JOHN STUD?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:53 PM~14812931
> *yeah WITH YOUR FAT ASS BEING IN IT PERIOD
> *


YEAH GOOD ONE TO BAD SEAN ALREADY SAID THAT APU


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:53 PM~14812936
> *Who won the first "Royal Rumble"?
> *


JIM DUGGAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:54 PM~14812943
> *Andre?
> 
> EDIT- BIG JOHN STUD?
> *


*"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:55 PM~14812947
> *YEAH GOOD ONE TO BAD SEAN ALREADY SAID THAT APU
> *


THE ONLY THING I DONT UNDERSTAND IS HOW DID SHE GET AN H1 TO FIT IN AN H3??? BETTER CALL RObert STACK ON THIS ONE!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14812950
> *JIM DUGGAN
> *


DO YOU CHEAT AT EVERYTHING??????????????? MY DAYTONS say you didnt HONESTLY know that :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:56 PM~14812950
> *JIM DUGGAN
> *


* :uh: GOOGLE*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:57 PM~14812964
> *THE ONLY THING I DONT UNDERSTAND IS HOW DID SHE GET AN H1 TO FIT IN AN H3??? BETTER CALL RObert STACK ON THIS ONE!!!
> *


I ASKED THE SAME THING


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 18 2009, 11:58 PM~14812967
> *DO YOU CHEAT AT EVERYTHING??????????????? MY DAYTONS  say you didnt HONESTLY  know that :0
> *


DO YOU WANT TO SEE MY VHS COLLECTION?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 18 2009, 11:59 PM~14812971
> *I ASKED THE SAME THING
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*For a brief period of time in 1987-88, the Hart Foundation were accompanied by Jimmy Hart and who else? *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14812972
> *DO YOU WANT TO SEE MY VHS COLLECTION?
> *


Even if you have the 1st ROyal rumble on VHS- I bet you didnt remember who won. Its ok though- YOU CAN FEEL GOOD IF YOU WANT CHAMP :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719, SWIPH, painloc21, 300MAG, AllHustle NoLove



Whatz crackin mah ninjas


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:00 PM~14812980
> *For a brief period of time in 1987-88, the Hart Foundation were accompanied by Jimmy Hart and who else?
> *


JIM nightheart??


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 12:01 AM~14812983
> *Even if you have the 1st ROyal rumble on VHS- I bet you didnt remember who won. Its ok though- YOU CAN FEEL GOOD IF YOU WANT CHAMP :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN DERE LEEKED MY BALLS :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 12:01 AM~14812990
> *JIM nightheart??
> *


*Danny Davis

Danny was also a referee and helped the Hart Foundation beat the British Bulldogs for the WWF Tag Team titles.*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 19 2009, 12:00 AM~14812980
> *For a brief period of time in 1987-88, the Hart Foundation were accompanied by Jimmy Hart and who else?
> *


OWEN HART


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2009, 11:03 PM~14812996
> *Danny Davis
> 
> Danny was also a referee and helped the Hart Foundation beat the British Bulldogs for the WWF Tag Team titles.
> *


MEMORIES MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 19 2009, 12:00 AM~14812980
> *For a brief period of time in 1987-88, the Hart Foundation were accompanied by Jimmy Hart and who else?
> *


 THE ANVIL??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Busiest I've seen it in here and you all are talking about the fucking WWF.



I used to watch that shit....until I grew up.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:04 AM~14813010
> *Busiest I've seen it in here and you all are talking about the fucking WWF.
> I used to watch that shit....until I grew up.
> *


JAY SAID THE NEXT MEETING HES MAKING YOU TAP


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:05 AM~14813017
> *JAY SAID THE NEXT MEETING HES MAKING YOU TAP
> *



In what? A eating contest??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*A well known fact. If you break an announcer's table which one should you break first? *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:07 AM~14813028
> *In what? A eating contest??
> *


KY WRESTLING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:08 AM~14813034
> *KY WRESTLING
> *



I prefer jello...so I have a snack after working up an apetite


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:07 AM~14813028
> *In what? A eating contest??
> *


YOUR GOING TO GET THE SHARP SHOOTER ******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 19 2009, 12:07 AM~14813029
> *A well known fact. If you break an announcer's table which one should you break first?
> *


THE ONE THATS NOT FULLY LOCKED AT THE LEGS???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:09 AM~14813042
> *I prefer jello...so I have a snack after working up an apetite
> *


AS LONG AS J AGREES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:09 AM~14813046
> *THE ONE THATS NOT FULLY LOCKED AT THE LEGS???
> *


*The Spanish. 

There have been matches where the American or French table was broken first, but the Spanish table has the record.*


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SEANS THE MILLION DOLLAR MAN TED DIBIASE AND CIP IS DOINK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 19 2009, 12:10 AM~14813053
> *The Spanish.
> 
> There have been matches where the American or French table was broken first, but the Spanish table has the record.
> *


IS IT NOT AS THICK?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:11 AM~14813061
> *IS IT NOT AS THICK?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

SEANS THE MILLION DOLLAR MAN TED DIBIASE AND CIP IS DOINK


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 19 2009, 12:09 AM~14813044
> *YOUR GOING TO GET THE SHARP SHOOTER ******
> *



HUH? Speak english *******


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE MOVE TO WATCH?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:17 AM~14813097
> *HUH? Speak english *******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

My lil nephew in Washington


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:18 AM~14813103
> *WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE MOVE TO WATCH?
> *



Porn


----------



## lida.zhan (Aug 19, 2009)

good .o like the last pics


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lida.zhan_@Aug 19 2009, 12:22 AM~14813125
> *good .o like the last pics
> *



HUH? Speak english *******


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_uylD11sU8


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 12:25 AM~14813145
> *HUH? Speak english *******
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lida.zhan_@Aug 19 2009, 12:22 AM~14813125
> *good .o like the last pics
> *


SPAMER..................


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 12:59 AM~14813351
> *SPAMER..................
> *



That can't speak english


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 01:01 AM~14813361
> *That can't speak english
> *



:roflmao: THOSE ARE THE FUCK HEADS THAT LEAVES ALL THE LINKS THAT TAKE YOU 2 SOME SHOE WEBSITE.....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 01:03 AM~14813374
> *:roflmao: THOSE ARE THE FUCK HEADS THAT LEAVES ALL THE LINKS THAT TAKE YOU 2 SOME SHOE WEBSITE.....
> *



Yea...for all the bootleg shit


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 19 2009, 01:15 AM~14813421
> *Yea...for all the bootleg shit
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

For sale-- 500 miles on it- 325HP. 

$1,500....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









ANd you cant see em in this pic- but it has chROme headers on it 2...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14813481
> *For sale-- 500 miles on it- 325HP.
> 
> $1,500....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


nice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 19 2009, 12:39 AM~14813526
> *nice
> *


Thanks homie-- its a little dirty in this pic- But fuc it.. If someones interested they'll get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn pages flying by but when I'm on no ones' on WTF


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2009, 08:48 AM~14815063
> *damn pages flying by but when I'm on no ones' on WTF
> *


WHATS GOING ON LARRY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 09:50 AM~14815081
> *WHATS GOING ON LARRY
> *


Not much bro just hanging out how about you?


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 01:28 AM~14813481
> *For sale-- 500 miles on it- 325HP.
> 
> $1,500....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


its well worth i know i built it!!!!!not a penny less!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i put work on it !!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El303Pintor_@Aug 19 2009, 09:55 AM~14815840
> *its well worth i know i built it!!!!!not a penny less!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i put work on it !!!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH,* Anson72*

whos this??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2009, 11:47 AM~14817003
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


What up homie..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 12:51 PM~14817059
> *What up homie..
> *


Whut Up!!! "throwin' 'bows like Dusty Rhodes"... can't believe you guys were having wrestling trivia on here and didn't invite me!!! I use to love that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 01:21 PM~14817392
> *
> *


Hello


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Man I can't stand that WWF bullshit or WWE whatever it's called have you guys seen this vid it's fucky funny as hell though.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:51 PM~14817793
> *Man I can't stand that WWF bullshit or WWE whatever it's called have you guys seen this vid it's fucky funny as hell though.
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats some funny shit ***** :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 02:26 PM~14818123
> *Now thats some funny shit ***** :biggrin:
> *


I probably seen this vid like 50 times and I laugh everytime :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Marcos Y Fes!!!!


:wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 19 2009, 04:07 PM~14819773
> *What up Marcos Y Fes!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 01:26 PM~14818123
> *Now thats some funny shit ***** :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

US BLACK PEOPLE DIDNT HAVE MANY BLACK WRESTLERS THAT MADE IT TO THE TOP BOOKER T , HAS TOOK IT FURTHER THAN ANY OTHER BROTHER, NOW CAN YOU DIG THAT :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14815048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is a good cruising song  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 19 2009, 05:07 PM~14819773
> *What up Marcos Y Fes!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2009, 09:43 PM~14822722
> *Whut Up
> *





WHATS UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 19 2009, 09:56 PM~14822890
> *WHATS UP FES
> *


Whut Up homie, whutz crackin'???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2009, 09:57 PM~14822896
> *Whut Up homie, whutz crackin'???
> *



JUST CHILLEN WAITING FO THE WEEKEND


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 19 2009, 10:06 PM~14822995
> *JUST CHILLEN WAITING FO THE WEEKEND
> *


  Thutz whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON THE WEEKAND AROUND SET.13 LOOKS LIKE I'M COMING OUT THERE MY WIFE IS HAVING A REUNION OUT THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 10:08 PM~14823024
> *WHATS GOING ON THE WEEKAND AROUND SET.13 LOOKS LIKE I'M COMING OUT THERE MY WIFE IS HAVING A REUNION OUT THERE
> *


Isn't Most Hated picnic Sept. 12th???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2009, 09:11 PM~14823062
> *Isn't Most Hated picnic Sept. 12th???
> *


IS IT THAT WOULD BE ON THE MONEY


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 10:35 PM~14823348
> *IS IT THAT WOULD BE ON THE MONEY
> *


How long will you be here?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO KNIGHTHAWK


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats up fellaz


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP WEDO AKA BAM BAM BIGELO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Aug 19 2009, 11:05 PM~14823678
> *WHAT UP WEDO AKA BAM BAM BIGELO
> *



:biggrin: im king kong bundy! Just kiccin it dreamin of lowriders and fine bitches. You and ralph got me wantin to watch step brothers again!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 19 2009, 11:07 PM~14823704
> *:biggrin:  im BUTTERBEAN! Just kiccin it dreamin of lowriders and fine bitches. You and ralph got me wantin to watch step brothers again!
> *


LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Aug 19 2009, 10:08 PM~14823024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for remembering and can't wait to see you guys out here. With whats going on that day at the park it should make for a packed event


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 19 2009, 09:55 PM~14823589
> *How long will you be here?
> *


MAYBE THREE YOU GUYS GONNA TAKE ME DIPPIN OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 11:15 PM~14823831
> *MAYBE THREE YOU GUYS GONNA TAKE ME DIPPIN OR WHAT :biggrin:
> *


I'd scoop you up but I have nothing to ride in


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2009, 10:18 PM~14823877
> *I'd scoop you up but I have nothing to ride in
> *


LAST TIME I WAS DOWN THERE WITH YOU WE PUT IN WORK THE WHOLE DAY :biggrin: I DONT THINK I HAVE EVER STOPPED IN PUEBLO, BUT I WILL TO HANG OUT, AND SEARCH SOME YARD YOU GUYS GOT GOOD YARDS OUT THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 11:24 PM~14823937
> *LAST TIME I WAS DOWN THERE WITH YOU WE PUT IN WORK THE WHOLE DAY :biggrin: I DONT THINK I HAVE EVER STOPPED IN PUEBLO, BUT I WILL TO HANG OUT, AND SEARCH SOME YARD YOU GUYS GOT GOOD YARDS OUT THERE
> *


So now you saying if you come down here I'm gonna put you to work?? If it's at the bbq I'll put you to work eating some good food bro :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14823959
> *So now you saying if you come down here I'm gonna put you to work?? If it's at the bbq I'll put you to work eating some good food bro :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I WILL BE BRINGING THE GENARATOR DOWN, I SEEN THEM BOYS IN PUEBLO PARTY, LIGHTING DRINKS ON FIRE, AND I CAN EAT :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 19 2009, 11:07 PM~14823704
> *:biggrin:  im king kong bundy! Just kiccin it dreamin of lowriders and fine bitches. You and ralph got me wantin to watch step brothers again!
> *


Its a toss up between step bROthers and ROle models


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 20 2009, 12:21 AM~14824483
> *Its a toss up between step bROthers and ROle models
> *



Step Brothers sucked ass....I haven't seen role models yet


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 20 2009, 01:06 AM~14824712
> *Step Brothers sucked ass....I haven't seen role models yet
> *


Step Brothers is funny as fuck!!! So is Role Models!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 19 2009, 10:07 PM~14823704
> *:biggrin:  im king kong bundy! Just kiccin it dreamin of lowriders and fine bitches. You and ralph got me wantin to watch step bROthers again!
> *


FIXED


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 20 2009, 12:06 AM~14824712
> *Step Brothers sucked ass....I haven't seen role models yet
> *


Fuc em both- HANG OVER was the funnist shit Ive seen in 15 years. I was laughin the whole way thROugh the movie :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:51 PM~14827543
> *Fuc em both- HANG OVER was the funnist shit Ive seen in 15 years. I was laughin the whole way thROugh the movie :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 20 2009, 10:53 AM~14827567
> *:wave:
> *


What up homie-- hows things goin wit ya-- you bac in H-town fROm Cali yet?? Holla at me later on tonight- so i dont have to tell you Ill call you bac and then forget again :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin 
Damn- I hope she has a good day
Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
Or- I hope she really likes her teacher 
But this year I was thinkin
"DAMN- I aint gonna be able to see this 1st day of school for a while-- hope she remembers all of these the way I will"
So-- anyways- I always take pictures of her before school- Ive taken her to school every year since the day she started- Ive never missed a 1st day ( SHit- Ive almost taken her and picced her up everyday shes ever went except for a hanful)- and Ive got the pictures to always remind me of that..
So this year- the picture was extra special- and I think she knew that- cause when I wanted to take the picture- she walked over to the 64-- threw her one up-- and gave me a look like
"THIS HOW WE DO IT" I love my little Princess. 









I jus wanted to post this so everybody could take that extra minute to cherish what they have- and think twice about everything that they have goin on aROund em. Be careful homies-- NONE OF ITS WORTH IT


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


I FEEL YOU ON THESE SWIPH I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU DID AND I DON'T CARE HOMIE YOU STILL A HUMAN BEING DOGG..... I ALREADY MISSED MY SONS FIRST B-DAY GONNA MISS HIS SECOND B-DAY CAUSE OF THA ARMY LUCKLY I HAD A CHANCE TO TAKE MY GIRLS TO THERE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL AND LIKE YOU SAID CHERISH THIS MOMENTS I THINK ABOUT MY FAMILIA EVERY DAY WHEN I'AM DEPLOYED IT SUCKS BEING AWAY :angry:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14827543
> *Fuc em both- HANG OVER was the funnist shit Ive seen in 15 years. I was laughin the whole way thROugh the movie :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****+Aug 20 2009, 11:54 AM~14828224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:50 PM~14828763
> *
> *


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


LOVE IT HOMIE :biggrin: CHERISH UR KIDS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Aug 20 2009, 01:02 PM~14828914
> *LOVE IT HOMIE   :biggrin:  CHERISH UR KIDS
> *


Thanks homie
THATS WHAT IM SAYIN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14829124
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


Sounds like you are a good father swiph


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 20 2009, 03:20 PM~14830347
> *Sounds like you are a good father swiph
> *


HONESTLY- Im PROud to say and know that I am- and anybody that truly know me- Knows its the truth... YA- I fucced up- and now my daughter is gonna be payin for it for a while- But as soon as we get thROugh this time thats comin up-- me and her will be bac to the way we have alwyas been. I will never be able to do anything to make up for the next 5 years-- But I can damn sure make the the ones after em will be absolutely amazing.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 04:26 PM~14830408
> *HONESTLY- Im PROud to say and know that I am- and anybody that truly know me- Knows its the truth... YA- I fucced up- and now my daughter is gonna be payin for it for a while- But as soon as we get thROugh this time thats comin up--  me and her will be bac to the way we have alwyas been. I will never be able to do anything to make up for the next 5 years-- But I can damn sure make the the ones after em will be absolutely amazing.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 19 2009, 11:34 PM~14824030
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BE BRINGING THE GENARATOR DOWN, I SEEN THEM BOYS IN PUEBLO PARTY, LIGHTING DRINKS ON FIRE, AND I CAN EAT :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah I know you don't drink though but I'd be careful on them light up drinks my homie tried to drink one on fire and burned his fucking face


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


*YOU HIT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE HEAD PERRITO.....STAY UP PIMP!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14828236
> *I FEEL YOU ON THESE SWIPH I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU DID AND I DON'T CARE HOMIE YOU STILL A HUMAN BEING DOGG..... I ALREADY MISSED MY SONS FIRST B-DAY GONNA MISS HIS SECOND B-DAY CAUSE OF THA ARMY LUCKLY I HAD A CHANCE TO TAKE MY GIRLS TO THERE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL AND LIKE YOU SAID CHERISH THIS MOMENTS I THINK ABOUT MY FAMILIA EVERY DAY WHEN I'AM DEPLOYED IT SUCKS BEING AWAY :angry:
> *


*DO YOUR THANG BIG WRINKS....I FEEL YOU ON THIS ONE HOMIE....SEE YOU SOON IN THE 719 ESE "FO SHO"......WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU PERRITO HANDLE YOUR BIZZ AND TAKE CARE OF THAT FAMILIA BECAUSE THEY ALWAYS FIRST "NO MATTER WHAT"......GOODTIMES CARNAL ..GOODTIMES!!!* :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## El303Pintor (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


Damn primo you know we always gonna be here for whateva you need well always keep an eye on your princess cuz that's HOW WE DO IT!!!! we jus around the way for whateva you need Brotha !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 20 2009, 05:56 PM~14832111
> *DO YOUR THANG BIG WRINKS....I FEEL YOU ON THIS ONE HOMIE....SEE YOU SOON IN THE 719 ESE "FO SHO"......WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU PERRITO HANDLE YOUR BIZZ AND TAKE CARE OF THAT FAMILIA BECAUSE THEY ALWAYS FIRST "NO MATTER WHAT"......GOODTIMES CARNAL ..GOODTIMES!!! :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


YOU KNOW PERRO I TRY DO MY THANG BUT IF GOD WILLING WE'LL SEE YOU SOON IN THA 719 AND IT BE LIKE OLD TIMES NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 20 2009, 08:16 PM~14832843
> *YOU KNOW PERRO I TRY DO MY THANG BUT IF GOD WILLING WE'LL SEE YOU SOON IN THA 719 AND IT BE LIKE OLD TIMES NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES
> *


The GOOD old days


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...


 :thumbsup: stay up homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14833433
> *The GOOD old days
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: YOU MEMBER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAUL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, WRINKLES, greenmerc77

What it do fellas hope you guys are doing good?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:19 PM~14834360
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, WRINKLES, greenmerc77
> 
> What it do fellas hope you guys are doing good?
> *


WUS SUP LARRY I'AM DOING GOOD  I'AM IN THA SPRINGS GOTTA GO BACK ON THA 28 OF AUG.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 20 2009, 10:22 PM~14834402
> *WUS SUP LARRY I'AM DOING GOOD  I'AM IN THA SPRINGS GOTTA GO BACK ON THA 28 OF AUG.
> *


Glad to hear your doing good and nice to have you back for a while too bad you have to go back man your gonna miss our bbq


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:28 PM~14834449
> *Glad to hear your doing good and nice to have you back for a while too bad you have to go back man your gonna miss our bbq
> *


YEA IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK AND I'AM SORRY THAT I WON'T BE THERE FOR THA MOST HATED BBQ THE LAST ONE WAS FIRME


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

I FINALLY POSTED 1,000 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 20 2009, 10:31 PM~14834497
> *YEA IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK AND I'AM SORRY THAT I WON'T BE THERE FOR THA MOST HATED BBQ THE LAST ONE WAS FIRME
> *


Don't apologize homie your out there doing what you need to do to put food on the table bro there will be other kickbacks


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

Q-VO WRINKLES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 20 2009, 05:54 PM~14832089
> *YOU HIT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE HEAD PERRITO.....STAY UP PIMP!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Chuc


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El303Pintor_@Aug 20 2009, 06:02 PM~14832159
> *Damn primo you know we always gonna be here for whateva you need well always keep an eye on your princess cuz that's HOW WE DO IT!!!! we jus around the way for whateva you need Brotha !!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Ivan- much love homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

300mag come to wild wings ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14835157
> *300mag come to wild wings ******
> *


fuck I wish I was there slamming some beer :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2009, 11:58 PM~14835415
> *fuck I wish I was there slamming some beer :biggrin:
> *


Move to pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2009, 10:58 PM~14835415
> *fuck I wish I was there slamming some beer :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2009, 12:14 AM~14835538
> *Move to pueblo  :biggrin:
> *


it's not much better than LJ up there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:36 AM~14835663
> *it's not much better than LJ up there
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2009, 12:42 AM~14835703
> *
> *


I'd probably make more picnics and car shows though I feel so out of the way out here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 21 2009, 07:28 AM~14836721
> *TGIF
> *


X76


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 20 2009, 09:44 PM~14834656
> *Q-VO WRINKLES
> *


WUS CRACKIN BIG RUBE FROM THA SGV


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 21 2009, 09:13 AM~14837343
> *WUS CRACKIN BIG RUBE FROM THA SGV
> *


What up Wrinkles... You should have came down here with Ivan this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 21 2009, 08:16 AM~14837360
> *What up Wrinkles... You should have came down here with Ivan this weekend    :biggrin:
> *


COULDN'T GOTTA KICK IT WITH THA FAMILY I'AM NOT HERE THAT LONG


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I was in a hurry the other day when peeps were talkin bout PIT BULLS-- so I figured since the topic is kinda dead today and Im eatin some lunch I got some time to post a couple pics :biggrin: 

This is one of my favorites. I wish I would have snapped it at his highest point- but fuc it- hes still up in the air pretty damn good right here..
This is my boy kROnos

















Heres my other male- LOKI.

















Heres my youngest female ROsie- (this is my oldest females 1st pup) with my Princess up on FLagstaff mountain. ROsie is the calmest out of all My Pits- shes a good girl- loves to play.









And this is Guera- My oldest female- AND THE BADDEST BITCH AROUND. SHe is the most contROlled Pit Ive ever seen in my life. This was a pic I took when me and her were on our way to North CaROlina a few years bac. SHe use to ROll doqn there with me all the time. Ive been taken her there with me since she was 4 months old. I remember sneakin her in to THE AMERISTAR CASINOS HOTEL in my Duffle bag our 1st couple of trips :biggrin: 









AND YA- Ive pROably posted some of these pics before- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14827543
> *Fuc em both- HANG OVER was the funnist shit Ive seen in 15 years. I was laughin the whole way thROugh the movie :biggrin:
> *



x76...now that movie was funny...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14828096
> *Most of us have Kids in here- and Im sure when they take off to school the 1st day of each year, many thoughts go thROugh your minds jus as they do mine. Well- this year was a little different for me-- cause most the time Im thinkin
> Damn- I hope she has a good day
> Or I hope she has some kids in her class fROm las year
> ...



Thats whats up... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14835157
> *300mag go to jenny craig ******
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:32 AM~14839427
> *Thats whats up...  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 20 2009, 11:32 PM~14834510
> *I FINALLY POSTED 1,000  :biggrin:
> *


way to go,,,atl stopping by for you guys goodtimes,,always remember them..goodtimes..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Peeps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

From the bottom to the top


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2009, 06:14 PM~14842688
> *From the bottom to the top
> *


 :0 
Must be talking bout your paper chasing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody hitting this up tomorrow ?
looks like it's for a GOOD cause


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2009, 06:22 PM~14842721
> *Anybody hitting this up tomorrow ?
> looks like it's for a GOOD cause
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2009, 06:19 PM~14842708
> *:0
> Must be talking bout your paper chasing
> *


If that was the case I was never at the top and still bottoming out


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What's crackin colorado?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:47 PM~14845382
> *What's crackin colorado?
> *


What up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Ralph?Chuck?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 22 2009, 12:27 AM~14845683
> *What up
> *


Just trying to finish my assignment. What about you?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 12:45 AM~14845760
> *Whats good Ralph?Chuck?
> *


What's up Larry? You working right now?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 22 2009, 12:53 AM~14845786
> *What's up Larry? You working right now?
> *


Na homie I'm at home drinking a chelada and chilling out what you up to homie?So you coming to the BBQ right??


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sup CO.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 22 2009, 12:51 AM~14845779
> *Just trying to finish my assignment. What about you?
> *


Just chillen @ a little party on the south,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 22 2009, 01:21 AM~14845935
> *Just chillen @ a little party on the south,
> *


ahh the single life it's good huh?? I wouldnt know  :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 12:45 AM~14845760
> *Whats good Ralph?Chuck?
> *


Just chillen and you bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 22 2009, 01:23 AM~14845948
> *Just chillen and you bRO
> *


same ol bullshit bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 01:10 AM~14845864
> *Na homie I'm at home drinking a chelada and chilling out what you up to homie?So you coming to the BBQ right??
> *


Fo sho! I will be carless but I'll be there. Me and chuck are going to the one in new mexico this weekend too.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 22 2009, 02:55 AM~14846189
> *Fo sho! I will be carless but I'll be there. Me and chuck are going to the one in new mexico this weekend too.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO....................* :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 22 2009, 07:40 AM~14846622
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO.................... :biggrin:
> *


On our way now...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

<!--QuoteBegin-CHANGING MINDZ+Aug 22 2009, ~14847706]
On our way now...
[/b][/quote]


11:56 is not EARLY in the morning....well, for me it is...but not you.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 22 2009, 11:56 AM~14847706
> *On our way now...
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 22 2009, 02:55 AM~14846189
> *Fo sho! I will be carless but I'll be there. Me and chuck are going to the one in new mexico this weekend too.
> *


I wish I could of went to that but I took off enough time from work already


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 09:54 PM~14851099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 08:43 PM~14851024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 09:54 PM~14851099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should bring your club down to La Junta on sept 12th for our BBQ it's usually a good turn out man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14851127
> *You should bring your club down to La Junta on sept 12th for our BBQ it's usually a good turn out man
> *


it be da bomba


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 09:55 PM~14851110
> *NICE
> *


TY
Got any pics of your guys' rides?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14851127
> *You should bring your club down to La Junta on sept 12th for our BBQ it's usually a good turn out man
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been thinking of selling my ride and buying a built one being that I have already built a car before but this pic makes me change my mind.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:03 PM~14851175
> *I've been thinking of selling my ride and buying a built one being that I have already built a car before but this pic makes me change my mind.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Slims Ace?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:04 PM~14851185
> *Is that Slims Ace?
> *


Yup he cut that car up and redid a lot of shit. I think he rebuilt the whole back end from where the rag starts back. He re did the floors the front window frame the rocker panels the fire wall I mean you name it' here is what it looked like for those that don't know.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 09:01 PM~14851164
> *TY
> Got any pics of your guys' rides?
> *


YA I GOT A COUPLE ILL SUM UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED throw back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:11 PM~14851232
> *MOST HATED throw back
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:12 PM~14851238
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I plan to start on this right after our BBQ I might throw a new exhaust system in it before then but who knows. I want it in so when I pull the frame they don't have to weld hangers on it later when it's painted.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:17 PM~14851287
> *I plan to start on this right after our BBQ I might throw a new exhaust system in it before then but who knows. I want it in so when I pull the frame they don't have to weld hangers on it later when it's painted.
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool,,,,,I been thinking of getting a Bubble....Rag or not doesn't matter those Bubbletops are killin em and I have never seen one in CO besides Estillo's lemon Ice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:21 PM~14851319
> *That's cool,,,,,I been thinking of getting a Bubble....Rag or not doesn't matter those Bubbletops are killin em and I have never seen one in CO besides Estillo's lemon Ice
> *


Yeah I like bubbles honestly I love the 59 hardtop I mean if it was a choice for the same price of corse I'd take the vert but my dream ride beside the 57 vert was a 59 impala. I'd love to have a 56 vert though :biggrin: So what did you think of that orange bubble??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:22 PM~14851332
> *Yeah I like bubbles honestly I love the 59 hardtop I mean if it was a choice for the same price of corse I'd take the vert but my dream ride beside the 57 vert was a 59 impala. I'd love to have a 56 vert though :biggrin: So what did you think of that orange bubble??
> *


That Orange Bubble has my attention just waiting to see pics it's gonna be tough to let a rag go though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14851355
> *That Orange Bubble has my attention just waiting to see pics it's gonna be tough to let a rag go though
> *


I kind of wanted to get away from impalas all together man everybody wants them and there is gonna be too many but I love the 59 so I can't do it..I even found a nice 57 hardtop about 9 miles from my house but there are like 5-6 in town and there are no 59's around in Co that I know of only the vert from springs I'm sure there is one or two around but there not everyday you know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got to talk to Beto tonight .....sounds like P-town is gonna be popping for the Sept. show...I plan on being there til Monday :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:27 PM~14851382
> *got to talk to Beto tonight .....sounds like P-town is gonna be popping for the Sept. show...I plan on being there til Monday :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna go scope it out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14851370
> *I kind of wanted to get away from impalas all together man everybody wants them and there is gonna be too many but I love the 59 so I can't do it..I even found a nice 57 hardtop about 9 miles from my house but there are like 5-6 in town and there are no 59's around in Co that I know of only the vert from springs I'm sure there is one or two around but there not everyday you know.
> *


Yeah the 9 is definately a keeper  ....and what you talm bout "away from Impalas"?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14851370
> *I kind of wanted to get away from impalas all together man everybody wants them and there is gonna be too many but I love the 59 so I can't do it..I even found a nice 57 hardtop about 9 miles from my house but there are like 5-6 in town and there are no 59's around in Co that I know of only the vert from springs I'm sure there is one or two around but there not everyday you know.
> *


Yeah the 9 is definately a keeper  ....and what you talm bout "away from Impalas"?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 09:01 PM~14851164
> *TY
> Got any pics of your guys' rides?
> *


HERE SUM BRO BUT NOT ALL OF THEM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14851417
> *Yeah the 9 is definately a keeper  ....and what you talm bout "away from Impalas"?
> *


I just see everybody getting rid of there ride to get an impala before you know it there is only gonna be impala's at shows and picnics.


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:35 PM~14851446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one from Springs right?? He took his wires off I wonder why?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14851458
> *HERE SUM BRO BUT NOT ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14851458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does this guy own the brown cutlass with the Conti kit as well??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

WELL HERES A LIL BIT BIGGR PIC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14851461
> *I just see everybody getting rid of there ride to get an impala before you know it there is only gonna be impala's at shows and picnics.
> 
> This is the one from Springs right?? He took his wires off I wonder why?
> *


everybodt can't afford an Impala and they are getting harder and harder to find......I heard G-body is the new Impala :0 
Yeah that's the Springs one owned by the homie Silviano....bad ass ride...think he changed the tires because the type of show i think (hotrod/classic mostly)


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:38 PM~14851469
> *Does this guy own the brown cutlass with the Conti kit as well??
> *


YA IT USED 2 B MY RIDER BRO BUT I GOT RIDE OF IT ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF AGO I GOT A 84 COUPE NOW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:42 PM~14851494
> *everybodt can't afford an Impala and they are getting harder and harder to find......I heard G-body is the new Impala :0
> Yeah that's the Springs one owned by the homie Silviano....bad ass ride...think he changed the tires because the type of show i think (hotrod/classic mostly)
> *


You sir are right g body will be the new impala one day. I like that 59 it looks good but I bet it can use a restore or a refresh  So what you gonna be now bubbletopRoy oh or is it bubbletopROy :cheesy: but I see Lomas is that like Lomas de Zamora??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 09:38 PM~14851467
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14851508
> *YA IT USED 2 B MY RIDER BRO BUT I GOT RIDE OF IT ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF AGO I GOT A 84 COUPE NOW
> *


The brown cutty was yours or the red one?? I talked to a guy at the car wash and I was in my elco and he was in that brown cutty and said he owned the red one if I recall. Seemed like a cool guy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy why you rolling Anonymous like offtopic chris??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:46 PM~14851533
> *Hey Roy why you rolling Anonymous like offtopic chris??
> *


I'm checking out different topics and don't wanna be all obvious,tu sabes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:49 PM~14851549
> *I'm checking out different topics and don't wanna be all obvious,tu sabes
> *


Orale


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14851522
> *The brown cutty was yours or the red one?? I talked to a guy at the car wash and I was in my elco and he was in that brown cutty and said he owned the red one if I recall. Seemed like a cool guy
> *


YA IT WAS ME U MEET AT THE WASH LOL I STILL HAVE THE RED CUTTY AND YA I OWNED THE BROWN 1 2. THANKS UR A COOL GUY 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14851562
> *YA IT WAS ME U MEET AT THE WASH LOL I STILL HAVE THE RED CUTTY AND YA I OWNED THE BROWN 1 2. THANKS UR A COOL GUY 2 :thumbsup:
> *


Right on bro so I can't say can't wait to meet you if you roll to the bbq because we met before :biggrin: The cutty is nice man hell that brown one was cool too. You must like them 78-79 cutty's maybe your like me I've owned 4 elco's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:44 PM~14851514
> *You sir are right g body will be the new impala one day. I like that 59 it looks good but I bet it can use a restore or a refresh  So what you gonna be now bubbletopRoy oh or is it bubbletopROy :cheesy: but I see Lomas is that like Lomas de Zamora??
> *


nah I just put Lomas because it is what I have tattooed across my pansa and I actually was thinking of starting a club of my own called lomas ......how fitting would that be?????
Rockies,Lomas......


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 09:35 PM~14851446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14851581
> *nah I just put Lomas because it is what I have tattooed across my pansa and I actually was thinking of starting a club of my own called lomas ......how fitting would that be?????
> Rockies,Lomas......
> *


You'll probably have more members then us


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ooooooweeeee


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14851618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car is hot man with a/c y todo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:55 PM~14851616
> *You'll probably have more members then us
> *


Nah homie I'm tired of being a Chief just wanna be part of a family that gives a fuck and I'll be that striving ass Indian


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 10:57 PM~14851638
> *Nah homie I'm tired of being a Chief just wanna be part of a family that gives a fuck and I'll be that striving ass Indian
> *


I'm trying to come up as well for my lowrider fam and when I do you know me I'm gonna cruise more than I ever have and represent twice as hard


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 09:51 PM~14851579
> *Right on bro so I can't say can't wait to meet you if you roll to the bbq because we met before :biggrin: The cutty is nice man hell that brown one was cool too. You must like them 78-79 cutty's maybe your like me I've owned 4 elco's :biggrin:
> *


LOL. THANKS. THE ELCO IS 1 OF THE CLEANEST ONES ROLLN AROUND AND IF NE1 WHO HASENT SEEN IT IN PERSON GOTS 2 BECUZ ITS EVEN CLEANER IN PERSON :biggrin: AND HELL YA I LOVE MY CUTTYS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 11:57 PM~14851638
> *Nah homie I'm tired of being a Chief just wanna be part of a family that gives a fuck and I'll be that striving ass Indian
> *


DID YOU EVER GET YOUR TRUCK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 22 2009, 10:59 PM~14851657
> *DID YOU EVER GET YOUR TRUCK?
> *


yes sir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 10:59 PM~14851656
> *LOL. THANKS. THE ELCO IS 1 OF THE CLEANEST ONES ROLLN AROUND AND IF NE1 WHO HASENT SEEN IT IN PERSON GOTS 2 BECUZ ITS EVEN CLEANER IN PERSON :biggrin:  AND HELL YA I LOVE MY CUTTYS
> *


That elco is terrorizing the Denver Streets now I had fun in that car and cruised it alot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:59 PM~14851655
> *I'm trying to come up as well for my lowrider fam and when I do you know me I'm gonna cruise more than I ever have and represent twice as hard
> *


you got some miles to catch up fawker :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 11:01 PM~14851672
> *you got some miles to catch up fawker :cheesy:
> *


are you talking as far as cruising?? Yes I do and others have more


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14851638
> *Nah homie I'm tired of being a Chief just wanna be part of a family that gives a fuck and I'll be that striving ass Indian
> *


 :thumbsup: I KNOW WHAT U MEAN BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 11:02 PM~14851684
> *are you talking as far as cruising?? Yes I do and others have more
> *


I know homie I just wanna be known ass that fucker that is always on the streets,as far as you go you cruised IMO as much as me,your ass was always on the road from what I've known


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:00 PM~14851665
> *That elco is terrorizing the Denver Streets now I had fun in that car and cruised it alot
> *


DAM I DIDNT KNOW U GOT RIDE OF IT  WHAT R U WORKING ON NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 11:09 PM~14851736
> *DAM I DIDNT KNOW U GOT RIDE OF IT   WHAT R U WORKING ON NOW
> *


he's working on a straight show stopper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 11:09 PM~14851736
> *DAM I DIDNT KNOW U GOT RIDE OF IT   WHAT R U WORKING ON NOW
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 22 2009, 11:07 PM~14851718
> *I know homie I just wanna be known ass that fucker that is always on the streets,as far as you go you cruised IMO as much as me,your ass was always on the road from what I've known
> *


I was thinking of painting my elco so I can have a cruiser while I build my 59 then I'll be out there not plaqued up but looking clean


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:13 PM~14851762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICCCCCCCCCE :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 22 2009, 11:14 PM~14851778
> *NICCCCCCCCCE :0
> *


Thanks it has the original 348 motor so this one will be a keeper..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 23 2009, 12:24 AM~14852232
> *Where is everyone?
> *



You back?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Aug 23 2009, 12:24 AM~14852232
> *Where is everyone?
> *


Right here :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is everybody ready again? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2009, 01:37 AM~14852492
> *Is everybody ready again? :biggrin:
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:15 PM~14851784
> *Thanks it has the original 348 motor so this one will be a keeper..
> *


yup i would say so thats cleannnnnn :cheesy: dam i wish i would never sold my 66


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado, nice pics guys!*


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

anybody around the western slope other than the hogg :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 23 2009, 04:37 PM~14855981
> *anybody around the western slope other than the hogg :biggrin:
> *


what??


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

grand junction rifle the 970


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

lookin for a car club thats around here to join


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 23 2009, 03:52 PM~14856044
> *lookin for a car club thats around here to join
> *


No matter what the club-- EVERYBODY IN HERE IS GONNA SAY POST PICS.. Im guessin its the one with the murals- am i right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 05:55 PM~14856446
> *No matter what the club-- EVERYBODY IN HERE IS GONNA SAY POST PICS..  Im guessin its the one with the murals- am i right???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 05:55 PM~14856446
> *No matter what the club-- EVERYBODY IN HERE IS GONNA SAY POST PICS..  Im guessin its the one with the murals- am i right???
> *


what car is it??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 05:55 PM~14856446
> *No matter what the club-- EVERYBODY IN HERE IS GONNA SAY POST PICS..  Im guessin its the one with the murals- am i right???
> *


*Which one is that?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *Pure Perfection*

:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14856451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE PIC ROY "TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY" (ICE CUBE)


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

ive got a 87 cutyy and a 82 coupe all muraled out ill post pics as soon as i figure out how :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 23 2009, 09:06 PM~14858422
> *ive got a 87 cutyy and a 82 coupe all muraled out ill post pics as soon as i figure out how :thumbsup:
> *


click on layitlow forums and then go to news and announcements there is a topic that says uploading images and that will help you figure it out it's easy I use Tinypic to host the pic.


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

me and my doggs at the carshow in montrose :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good man I never seen your ride before


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

alrighty then i think i got it now just got to send more picks to photobucket now :machinegun:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah my homie painted it the one in the pic


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats the word Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2009, 10:21 PM~14859541
> *whats the word Chuck?
> *



just got home and you bRO, whats been goin on?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 23 2009, 09:00 PM~14859208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP- thats the one I was thinkin of


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 04:55 PM~14856446
> *No matter what the club-- EVERYBODY IN HERE IS GONNA SAY POST PICS..  Im guessin its the one with the murals- am i right???
> *


yeah thats me i just figured this quote deal out


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14859599
> *just got home and you bRO, whats been goin on?
> *


not much. just trying to get some parts together for the 66


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 09:33 PM~14859702
> *YUP- thats the one I was thinkin of
> *


i have been meaning to tell you, we had my back interior panels off and found my chromes for the 1/4 glass down in the body. they were even in good shape. thats why i have not got with you on those windows.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2009, 11:40 PM~14860482
> *i have been meaning to tell you, we had my back interior panels off and found my chromes for the 1/4 glass down in the body. they were even in good shape. thats why i have not got with you on those windows.
> *


i need to do the same thing, its to much work to take that panel off


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14860498
> *i need to do the same thing, its to much work to take that panel off
> *


That panel is not gonna take itself off :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado...It's Monday, back to serious business for 5 days! :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 24 2009, 05:57 AM~14861378
> *Good Morning Colorado...It's Monday, back to serious business for 5 days! :cheesy:
> *


Yup :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 24 2009, 05:57 AM~14861378
> *Good Morning Colorado...It's Monday, back to serious business for 5 days! :cheesy:
> *


What's up prezdent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14860498
> *i need to do the same thing, its to much work to take that panel off
> *


its only a few screws and a window crank


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 24 2009, 08:13 AM~14861768
> *its only a few screws and a window crank
> *


That sounds like a lot of work :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2009, 12:37 AM~14852492
> *Is everybody ready again? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready Larry


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

WooooHoooooooooooooooo


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Jr?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 04:21 AM~14872640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Damn, you're up late for a Monday! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Vietnam...Oh I mean Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey chuck


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 25 2009, 06:34 AM~14872877
> *Damn, you're up late for a Monday!  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 25 2009, 06:34 AM~14872877
> *Damn, you're up late for a Monday!  :cheesy:
> *


early bird gets the worm homie :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2009, 03:14 PM~14877202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Larry


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:43 PM~14878654
> *Nice pic Larry
> *


DEBATING ON WHAT ROY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2009, 11:59 AM~14875145
> *early bird gets the worm homie :biggrin:
> *


*In his case late bird! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2009, 03:14 PM~14877202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got any nice 18" tires with some decent tread on em for a truck or maybe a set of rims and tires(6 lug Ford)?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14880194
> *DEBATING ON WHAT ROY :biggrin:
> *


My Car Club :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14880258
> *In his case late bird!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 PM~14880363
> *My Car Club :dunno:
> *


:biggrin: JUST FUCKING WIT YOU........OR THA ONE YOU SAID AT THA CAR WASH :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 08:44 PM~14880638
> *:biggrin: JUST FUCKING WIT YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 08:44 PM~14880638
> *:biggrin: JUST FUCKING WIT YOU........OR THA ONE YOU SAID AT THA CAR WASH :biggrin:
> *


whatdafukutalmbout.com?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL WELL WELL IF IT AIN'T IVAN DID YOU GET YOUR 64 DONE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14880679
> *whatdafukutalmbout.com?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14880681
> *WELL WELL WELL IF IT AIN'T IVAN DID YOU GET YOUR 64 DONE
> *


WHERE HE GO!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP RUBEN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 08:47 PM~14880681
> *WELL WELL WELL IF IT AIN'T IVAN DID YOU GET YOUR 64 DONE
> *


I'm back from Wichita and tired as hell from the drive and working on the car till 4 to six in the morning for three days to swap out a frame complete.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14880826
> *I'm back from Wichita and tired as hell from the drive and working on the car till 4 to six in the morning for three days to swap out a frame complete.
> *


LETS SEE THE PICS! :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14880826
> *I'm back from Wichita and tired as hell from the drive and working on the car till 4 to six in the morning for three days to swap out a frame complete.
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN ANY PICS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:01 PM~14880840
> *LETS SEE THE PICS! :cheesy:
> *


WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I have pics i'll see if i can load them up


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:02 PM~14880855
> *I have pics i'll see if i can load them up
> *


YOU LEAVE UP TO YOUR NAME


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14880853
> *WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN
> *


I'M GOOD JUST FINISHED POLISHING ALL MY GRILL AND ALL THE FRONT TRIM AND INSTALLED IT. MY TURN SIGNAL LENS SHOULD BE HERE ON FRIDAY THEN I CAN PUT THE FRONT BUMPER TOGETHER AND INSTALL IT.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:03 PM~14880875
> *YOU LEAVE UP TO YOUR NAME
> *


I honestly do bro i put in overtime with Jermaine and the other kansas members that helped with the car but Jermaine outworked me one night i fell asleep in the shop for a little while he was working still


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:06 PM~14880911
> *I'M GOOD JUST FINISHED POLISHING ALL MY GRILL AND ALL THE FRONT TRIM AND INSTALLED IT. MY TURN SIGNAL LENS SHOULD BE HERE ON FRIDAY THEN I CAN PUT THE FRONT BUMPER TOGETHER AND INSTALL IT.
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO THE PEUBLO SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:07 PM~14880938
> *THATS COOL HOMIE YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO THE PEUBLO SHOW
> *


I WILL BE THERE.............THE CAR WILL BE IN THE GARAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:07 PM~14880935
> *I honestly do bro i put in overtime with Jermaine and the other kansas members that helped with the car but Jermaine outworked me one night i fell asleep in the shop for a little while he was working still
> *


DAAAMN THATS GOOD TO HEAR WE HAVE MEMBERS TO HELP OUT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:08 PM~14880952
> *I WILL BE THERE.............THE CAR WILL BE IN THE GARAGE. :biggrin:
> *


C'mon Chuck your car runs,just bring it for the support you don't need it to be plaque-ready


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:08 PM~14880952
> *I WILL BE THERE.............THE CAR WILL BE IN THE GARAGE. :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG YOU TO SUPPORT AND HAVE A GOODTIME :biggrin:........... REMEMBER BUY THE MONSTER DRINK WITH THE LID :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14880958
> *DAAAMN THATS GOOD TO HEAR WE HAVE MEMBERS TO HELP OUT
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:08 PM~14880943
> *Pics or it didn't happen
> *


THATS WHAT I'AM WAITNING ON :biggrin: HE PROBALY FEEL ASLEEP BEHIND HIS COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:10 PM~14880982
> *C'mon Chuck your car runs,just bring it for the support you don't need it to be plaque-ready
> *


I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR EMISSIONS,TAGS, AND INSURANCE. THERE IS NO TURN SIGNALS, NO SPEEDO. IT WOULD BE A 3 HOUR DRIVE, I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE IT ALIVE. :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14881003
> *:0
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THIS ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:12 PM~14881020
> *I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR EMISSIONS,TAGS, AND INSURANCE. THERE IS NO TURN SIGNALS, NO SPEEDO. IT WOULD BE A 3 HOUR DRIVE, I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE IT ALIVE. :0
> *


tow it with tha Honda :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:10 PM~14880986
> *AS LONG YOU TO SUPPORT AND HAVE A GOODTIME :biggrin:........... REMEMBER BUY THE MONSTER DRINK WITH THE LID :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T NEED TO HIDE THE BEER THERE. THEY WILL BE SERVING BEER AT THE SHOW, BUT I WON'T BE DRINKING.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14881020
> *I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR EMISSIONS,TAGS, AND INSURANCE. THERE IS NO TURN SIGNALS, NO SPEEDO. IT WOULD BE A 3 HOUR DRIVE, I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE IT ALIVE. :0
> *


 :biggrin: YOU BE OK I HAD NO LICENSE AND NO CAR REGISTERED AND I STILL MADE IT JUST STAY IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14881037
> *tow it with tha Honda :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A NEW FORD THAT COULD TOW IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be there all weekend already pre-registered gonna get my room tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:07 PM~14880938
> *THATS COOL HOMIE YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO THE PEUBLO SHOW
> *


Of couse i am i made it mandatory


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:14 PM~14881048
> *I DON'T NEED TO HIDE THE BEER THERE. THEY WILL BE SERVING BEER AT THE SHOW, BUT I WON'T BE DRINKING.
> *


THATS WHAT WE ALL SAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 09:16 PM~14881076
> *Of couse i am i made it mandatory
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you foo


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:16 PM~14881064
> *:biggrin: YOU BE OK I HAD NO LICENSE AND NO CAR REGISTERED AND I STILL MADE IT JUST STAY IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE A SCARY FIRST RIDE. SINCE I HAVE NEVER DRIVEN IT MORE THAN AROUND THE BLOCK. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 PM~14881086
> *THATS WHAT WE ALL SAY :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truuf


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14881076
> *Of couse i am i made it mandatory
> *


I WAS ASKING CHUCK :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 PM~14881097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you foo
> *


Do you need your car hauled there faawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:18 PM~14881103
> *THAT WOULD BE A SCARY FIRST RIDE. SINCE I HAVE NEVER DRIVEN IT MORE THAN AROUND THE BLOCK. :dunno:
> *


post pics of the 83 regal :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14881086
> *THATS WHAT WE ALL SAY :biggrin:
> *


I DIDN'T HAVE ONE BEER AT THE LAST MEETING.  . I WILL HAVE TO DRIVE HOME AFTER THE SHOW, SO I DON'T WANT TO DRINK.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14881110
> *aint that the truuf
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14881123
> *Do you need your car hauled there faawker
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14881132
> *post pics of the 83 regal :cheesy:
> *


SOON...................... :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14881068
> *I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A NEW FORD THAT COULD TOW IT. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: SO DO I


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, OVERTIME, cl1965ss, cold hard cash, WRINKLES*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14881217
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, OVERTIME, cl1965ss, cold hard cash, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


WUS SUP RO 4 LIFE HOWS THE NM TOPIC GOING :biggrin: GOT KINDA HEATED IN THERE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 10:24 PM~14881217
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, OVERTIME, cl1965ss, cold hard cash, WRINKLES
> 
> ...


 :werd: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14881396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS THE FIRST DAY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 10:36 PM~14881396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:38 PM~14881441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:37 PM~14881437
> *WAS THIS THE FIRST DAY
> *


Yes first day


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:40 PM~14881477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEAN LOOKS BUZZED THERE


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14881500
> *SEAN LOOKS BUZZED THERE
> *


THAT IS BECAUSE CROWN PUMPS THROUGH HIS VEINS, NOT BLOOD. :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:42 PM~14881530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK IN THE BACKROUND


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:43 PM~14881536
> *THAT IS BECAUSE CROWN PUMPS THROUGH HIS VEINS, NOT BLOOD. :0
> *


THATS SO TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

He was just tired we stayed sober throughout the build maybe a beer here and there but never buzzed


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:47 PM~14881595
> *He was just tired we stayed sober throughout the build maybe a beer here and there but never buzzed
> *


SHIT I'VE WOULD OF BEEN BUZZED.............. NO FUCKED UP :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

big ups Ivan and yes....I am towing ford 9 wont be ready then.........my bezels,and carpet got here though :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:48 PM~14881617
> *big ups Ivan and yes....I am towing ford 9 wont be ready then.........my bezels,and carpet got here though :cheesy:
> *


ORA GIVE ME THE STAPLE GUN AND SUPER GLUE :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:48 PM~14881615
> *SHIT I'VE WOULD OF BEEN BUZZED.............. NO FUCKED UP :barf:
> *


THATS BECAUSE YOU DRINK BUD LIGHT. :buttkick:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:48 PM~14881617
> *big ups Ivan and yes....I am towing ford 9 wont be ready then.........my bezels,and carpet got here though :cheesy:
> *


HEY, DID YOU FIND THOSE DOOR HANDLES YET.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:51 PM~14881660
> *THATS BECAUSE YOU DRINK BUD LIGHT. :buttkick:
> *


NO IT'S CAUSE I'AM AN ALCHOLIC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:50 PM~14881649
> *ORA GIVE ME THE STAPLE GUN AND SUPER GLUE  :biggrin:
> *


Tu Sabes.....little things first......looking for a rolling chasis though I aint gonna bullshit.....I don't have the space or time for another 18' in my garage


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:52 PM~14881674
> *NO IT'S CAUSE I'AM AN ALCHOLIC
> *


ALCHOLIC'S GO TO MEETINGS.......YOUR JUST A DRUNK. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:51 PM~14881667
> *HEY, DID YOU FIND THOSE DOOR HANDLES YET.
> *


I found 1 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:53 PM~14881700
> *ALCHOLIC'S GO TO MEETINGS.......YOUR JUST A DRUNK. :biggrin:
> *


I DO COURT ORDER  :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:53 PM~14881693
> *Tu Sabes.....little things first......looking for a rolling chasis though I aint gonna bullshit.....I don't have the space or time for another 18' in my garage
> *


LITTLE AT TIME


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:54 PM~14881711
> *I found 1 :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND THEM NO PROBLEM. IF YOUR GARAGE LOOKED LIKE MINE I WOULD UNDERSTAND ONLY FINDING ONE, :biggrin: . HELL, IF YOUR GARAGE LOOKED LIKE MINE I WOULD UNDERSTAND IF YOU COULDN;T FIND SHIT. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:57 PM~14881755
> *YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND THEM NO PROBLEM. IF YOUR GARAGE LOOKED LIKE MINE I WOULD UNDERSTAND ONLY FINDING ONE, :biggrin: . HELL, IF YOUR GARAGE LOOKED LIKE MINE I WOULD UNDERSTAND IF YOU COULDN;T FIND SHIT. :cheesy:
> *


Yeah but mine is just messy and twice the size


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:59 PM~14881781
> *Yeah but mine is just messy and twice the size
> *


WITH A 63 DROP TOP :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14881781
> *Yeah but mine is just messy and twice the size
> *


 :nono:  :nosad: :loco: :wow: :around:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 11:00 PM~14881816
> *WITH A 63 DROP TOP :biggrin:
> *


AND A FLY ECLIPSE. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUTS SEE YOU VATOS LATER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:07 PM~14881909
> *WELL I'AM OUTS SEE YOU VATOS LATER
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 11:07 PM~14881909
> *WELL I'AM OUTS SEE YOU VATOS LATER
> *


SEE YOU LATER. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14881816
> *WITH A 63 DROP TOP :biggrin:
> *


yeah and now with my own power I have the ability to sell it or trade it before owning it 2 years without the benefit of being a "baller" or "higher up" :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14881573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bring that to La Junta :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2009, 10:30 PM~14882201
> *Bring that to La Junta :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14881991
> *yeah and now with my own power I have the ability to sell it or trade it before owning it 2 years without the benefit of being a "baller" or "higher up" :cheesy:
> *


explain?


----------



## Mr.BrOwN73 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo84_@Jan 23 2007, 08:58 AM~7062309
> *HOW ABOUT THE WEATHER......?
> IS ANYONE HERE FROM THERE.....I HEAR THE SNOW GETS PRETTY ROUGH...
> ANYONE.....?
> *


JUST MOVED BACK FROM THERE AFTER 13 YEARS, THE WEATHER IN THE WINTER IS ROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTMFT.............


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 08:45 PM~14881573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ivan keep up the good work goodtimers. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14881020
> *I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR EMISSIONS,TAGS, AND INSURANCE. THERE IS NO TURN SIGNALS, NO SPEEDO. IT WOULD BE A 3 HOUR DRIVE, I DON'T THINK I WOULD MAKE IT ALIVE. :0
> *


You dont need emissions for a TEMP TAG-- Im sure you can get a club member to add insurance to it jus for the weekend- then pull it off so it doesnt really cost anybody any money- who gives a fuc about turn signals- and you wont need a speedo if you jus stay with traffic- and you will pRObably be drivin slower than most anyways.

STOOOOP WITH THE EXCUSES CHUC-- you've had the car for 50 years and never dROve it-- MAKE IT HAPPEN ALREADY- YOUR TO FUCCIN CLOSE NOT TO


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2009, 09:43 PM~14881536
> *THAT IS BECAUSE CROWN PUMPS THROUGH HIS VEINS, NOT BLOOD. :0
> *


LOL shit I was tired as fuck..We put in some long hours last weekend! Plus I had to get up and go to work early on Monday.. Shit Im still feeling it LOL

But yes you are correct. I run very efficient off of crown :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14881595
> *He was just tired we stayed sober throughout the build maybe a beer here and there but never buzzed
> *


Glad to see you made it home safe bro! Had a goodtime workin with ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NEW DAY
MY HOMIE IN VEGAS TJ DID ME A FAVOR, EVERYTHING WORKS, NOW TIME TO PUT IN SOME WORK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14892967
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn it looks like your gonna bring it to pueblo huh?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:52 PM~14892967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always though that car should be a dROp


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14893358
> *damn it looks like your gonna bring it to pueblo huh?
> *


SHIT I WISH, FUNDS IS TIGHT,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2009, 09:33 PM~14893362
> *I always though that car should be a dROp
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this is a nice 5


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 10:45 PM~14893522
> *SHIT I WISH, FUNDS IS TIGHT,
> *


are you goin to vegas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14892967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719..............WHERES THE REST OF THE PICS.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14892967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:07 PM~14881909
> *WELL I'AM OUTS SEE YOU VATOS LATER
> *


*STAY UP PERRITO AND ENJOY THE LAST COUPLE DAYS HERE IN THE STATES WITH THE FAMILIA....MUCH RESPECT WRINKS BECAUSE IT TAKES FUCKEN BALLS TO BE IN AMUTHA FUCKEN COMBAT ZONE HOMIE..STAY UP AND ILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK TO COLORADO FO SHO FULLTIMER......*  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14894803
> *STAY UP PERRITO AND ENJOY THE LAST COUPLE DAYS HERE IN THE STATES WITH THE FAMILIA....MUCH RESPECT WRINKS BECAUSE IT TAKES FUCKEN BALLS TO BE IN  AMUTHA FUCKEN COMBAT ZONE HOMIE..STAY UP AND ILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK TO COLORADO FO SHO FULLTIMER......   :thumbsup:
> *


X2 MY RESPETOS TO ALL THAT IS OUT AT WAR... FIGHTING ... TO STAY ALIVE AND OUT OF THE GHETTO.......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 27 2009, 12:50 AM~14894953
> *X2 MY RESPETOS TO ALL THAT IS OUT AT WAR... FIGHTING ... TO STAY ALIVE AND OUT OF THE GHETTO.......
> *


*WE HAVE A FEW GOODTIMERS PUTTING LEAD DOWN RANGE FO THIS COUNTRY, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM YOUR GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA!!!!*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring to everyone in co :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14894803
> *STAY UP PERRITO AND ENJOY THE LAST COUPLE DAYS HERE IN THE STATES WITH THE FAMILIA....MUCH RESPECT WRINKS BECAUSE IT TAKES FUCKEN BALLS TO BE IN  AMUTHA FUCKEN COMBAT ZONE HOMIE..STAY UP AND ILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK TO COLORADO FO SHO FULLTIMER......   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHUCK HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 27 2009, 12:50 AM~14894953
> *X2 MY RESPETOS TO ALL THAT IS OUT AT WAR... FIGHTING ... TO STAY ALIVE AND OUT OF THE GHETTO.......
> *


THANKS BIG RUBEN SEE YOU AROUND NEXT YEAR STAY UP GOODTIMER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14893749
> *are you goin to vegas
> *


I NEED TOO, SO I CAN MEET ALOT OF THE FAMILY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14894436
> *RO4LIFE 719..............WHERES THE REST OF THE PICS.......
> *



ill post more tonight


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 06:02 AM~14895588
> *THANKS CHUCK HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR IN THE SPRINGS
> *


*THATS THE PLAN PERRITO........*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 27 2009, 08:00 AM~14895878
> *ill post more tonight
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 07:09 AM~14895621
> *I NEED TOO, SO I CAN MEET ALOT OF THE FAMILY
> *


  :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2009, 09:52 AM~14897366
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WANNA THANK FES FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE ROLIN VIDEOS THANKS BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 03:02 PM~14899983
> *WANNA THANK FES FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE ROLIN VIDEOS THANKS BRO
> *


  Just be safe out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2009, 02:40 PM~14900352
> *  Just be safe out there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL DOGG I'AM NOT GOING TO OPEN THEM UNTIL I GET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 02:44 PM~14900406
> *I WILL DOGG I'AM NOT GOING TO OPEN THEM UNTIL I GET THERE :biggrin:
> *


BE SAFE WRINKLES SEE YOU GUYS SOON PERRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2009, 02:45 PM~14900416
> *BE SAFE WRINKLES SEE YOU GUYS SOON PERRO
> *


WILL DO CHUCH KEEP POSTING THE PIC'S OF JUST CLOWNIN CAR IS GONNA LOOK FIRME CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IN PERSON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 02:52 PM~14900515
> *WILL DO CHUCH KEEP POSTING THE PIC'S OF JUST CLOWNIN CAR IS GONNA LOOK FIRME CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IN PERSON
> *


4 SURE WILL DO TAKE IT 2 COLORADO WHEN IM DONE LOKO WILL BE 4 SALE MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 02:44 PM~14900406
> *I WILL DOGG I'AM NOT GOING TO OPEN THEM UNTIL I GET THERE :biggrin:
> *


*STAY UP PERRITO AND WHEN YOU GET BACK ILL BE NEEDING HELP TO UNPACK FOO......GT ALL DAY LONG.....* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 03:44 PM~14900406
> *I WILL DOGG I'AM NOT GOING TO OPEN THEM UNTIL I GET THERE :biggrin:
> *


  thutz whutz up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Slow day today


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14900738
> *  thutz whutz up!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14904060
> *Slow day today
> *


HELL YA I HEAR U BRO :banghead:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Anyone got some rims for sale? 13s or 14s


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PLAQUE NIC CADDY YOU GOT OG DROP TOP


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900576
> *STAY UP PERRITO AND WHEN YOU GET BACK ILL BE NEEDING HELP TO UNPACK FOO......GT ALL DAY LONG..... :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF YOU GOT PISTO WAITING FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut GOODTIMERS are going to vegas


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 28 2009, 12:02 AM~14905757
> *ONLY IF YOU GOT PISTO WAITING FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


when you get back perro ill have a bottle of patron for you


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14905758
> *wut GOODTIMERS are going to vegas
> *


NAW DOGG I'LL BE BACK IN AFGAN GOT 8 MONTHS LEFT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

when you get back state side ill go to colorado with a bottle of patron for you perro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14905757
> *ONLY IF YOU GOT PISTO WAITING FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14905757
> *ONLY IF YOU GOT PISTO WAITING FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


*COMMON PERRITO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.....STAY UP WRINKS AND TELL THE HOMIE KEEK'S I SAID Q~VO AND ILL SEE YOU GUYS WHEN YOU GET BACK TO THE SEVEN ONE NINA.........GOODTIMES!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 28 2009, 01:22 AM~14906439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SI SI SI ........GT*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up COLORADO??


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I am saving it from the second page.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gotta work tomorrow,hopefully I'm off for the MH picnic....don't wanna miss that for the world....I already asked but it's on a day by day kinda thing so hopefully it comes through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2009, 08:34 PM~14915375
> *gotta work tomorrow,hopefully I'm off for the MH picnic....don't wanna miss that for the world....I already asked but it's on a day by day kinda thing so hopefully it comes through
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2009, 08:35 PM~14915387
> *
> *


I'll let you know Larry....I'm at 55-65 per week now so who knows but I'll try my damnest


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 28 2009, 07:05 PM~14914682
> *I am saving it from the second page.
> *


whos going to vegas goodtimer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14915420
> *I'll let you know Larry....I'm at 55-65 per week now so who knows but I'll try my damnest
> *


right on hell I still need to call Jerry and see if there still coming


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14915892
> *right on hell I still need to call Jerry and see if there still coming
> *


GOODTIMES members will make the MOST HATED picnic Larry


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14915424
> *whos going to vegas goodtimer
> *


I plan on being there to rep for Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 28 2009, 10:16 PM~14916216
> *GOODTIMES  members will make the MOST HATED picnic Larry
> *


oh so you got that squared away? Thanks Ivan can't wait to see you guys


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up guys just getting banged at the bar by a big black dude.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2009, 01:38 AM~14917581
> *whats up guys just getting banged at the bar by a big black dude.
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2009, 01:38 AM~14917581
> *whats up guys just getting banged at the bar by a big black dude.
> *


WTF


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 28 2009, 10:17 PM~14916222
> *I plan on being there to rep for Colorado
> *


hope to see you there ivan


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY 505 ROLLIN THROW *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2009, 01:38 AM~14917581
> *whats up guys just getting banged at the bar by a big black dude.
> *


Damn I fall asleep and these ****** take my phone and post this gay ass shit


----------



## fleererse (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds great, doesnt it? I sure would like to see what the gas mileage could be with the V8. If my 04 gets as good as it does, the lighter Colorado should really do well. Only time will tell 
_________________
New Car Reviews


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14915420
> *I'll let you know Larry....I'm at 55-65 per week now so who knows but I'll try my damnest
> *


*If you can't make it, I can make sure ur rag makes it :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 11:40 AM~14919274
> *If you can't make it, I can make sure ur rag makes it  :cheesy:
> *


your a nice guy Sean always willing on pitching in :cheesy:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2009, 11:49 AM~14919326
> *your a nice guy Sean always willing on pitching in :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 29 2009, 11:49 AM~14919326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm just trying to do my part, besides I'm qualified to drive a rag, I've had hands on training :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 05:27 PM~14921376
> *I'm just trying to do my part, besides I'm qualified to drive a rag, I've had hands on training  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I drove that bitch to work today in Monument looks like I will probably be towing to LJ and PTown  
Unless I get that 9" under her :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14921408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I drove that bitch to work today in Monument looks like I will probably be towing to LJ and PTown
> Unless I get that 9" under her :cheesy:
> *


*Yeah well your in luck....me have truck, and me have trailer :cheesy: 

Now what's your excuse for me not taking it :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14921413
> *Yeah well your in luck....me have truck, and me have trailer  :cheesy:
> 
> Now what's your excuse for me not taking it :0
> *


 :dunno: 
you'll be taking yours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14921415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14921408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I drove that bitch to work today in Monument looks like I will probably be towing to LJ and PTown
> Unless I get that 9" under her :cheesy:
> *


Why is that you drove it down here before?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2009, 05:42 PM~14921454
> *Why is that you drove it down here before?
> *


it started acting up I guess because I've put alot of miles on it since


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Hotel Info:

Cambria Suites
150 S. Santa Fe Ave.
Pueblo, Co. 81003
(719) 546-1234
$89.99 per night
Code: ROLLERZ ONLY

For more info contact:

Sean Stoddard (719) 671-5453 or
Chuck Gonzales (719) 994-1738


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14921415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2009, 06:48 PM~14921819
> *:roflmao:
> *


So what was up with that black dude banging you post??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14921832
> *So what was up with that black dude banging you post??
> *


I leave my phone logged in and my BUDDIES took it and posted that shit when I passed out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2009, 06:52 PM~14921847
> *I leave my phone logged in and my BUDDIES took it and posted that shit when I passed out
> *


see what you get for passing out :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2009, 06:53 PM~14921851
> *see what you get for passing out :biggrin:
> *


Huh :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2009, 06:01 PM~14921568
> *it started acting up I guess because I've put alot of miles on it since
> *


nothing major just the brakes but i need to tuck skirts anyways


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up colorado..... :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2009, 06:54 PM~14922311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COCKTAILS IS ALL YOURS JUST BRING ME THE RAG TOP PERRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 29 2009, 08:21 PM~14922535
> *COCKTAILS IS ALL YOURS JUST BRING ME THE RAG TOP PERRO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know I aint in it for the shows dog I need something to put miles on....I'd just tear the shit outta that car :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14922778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooweeee :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14922815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Ivan so what it dew?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2009, 09:01 PM~14922832
> *Looks good Ivan so what it dew?
> *


That bitch has a snap to it and no charge to the piston yet but this car is fighting me it just doesnt want to get built i messed up my wishbone but it will be fixed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 09:04 PM~14922859
> *That bitch has a snap to it and no charge to the piston yet but this car is fighting me it just doesnt want to get built i messed up my wishbone but it will be fixed
> *


I'd like to see it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It will be in Pueblo but dont expect anything great


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14922893
> *It will be in Pueblo but dont expect anything great
> *


HOW YOU BEEN GOODTIMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14922893
> *It will be in Pueblo but dont expect anything great
> *


You staying in Pueblo for that weekend or what?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14922918
> *HOW YOU BEEN GOODTIMER
> *


Doing good staying busy with cars and keeping this club strong in Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14922893
> *It will be in Pueblo but dont expect anything great
> *


can't wait


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































ATTENTION: ALL SPECTATORS ARE FREE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 30 2009, 08:31 AM~14925442
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Good Morning bROther!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 30 2009, 09:43 AM~14925691
> *Good Morning bROther!
> *


Let's go to the res


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

88 spoke D's for sale $1000 OBO
with tires


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 01:23 PM~14926923
> *88 spoke D's for sale $1000 OBO
> with tires
> 
> ...


I knew you couldnt keep them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2009, 02:16 PM~14927187
> *I knew you couldnt keep them
> *


I got me some 72's.
You should buy em back


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 02:18 PM~14927193
> *I got me some 72's.
> You should buy em back
> *


Nah i dont want those chinas :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

just playin they are real unstamped daytons i dont need another set though i'll ask around though for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2009, 02:38 PM~14927300
> *Nah i dont want those chinas :biggrin:
> *


That's fucked up :angry: 









:roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO REPORTING FROM KUWAIT RIGHT NOW ON MY WAY BACK TO AFGAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2009, 02:40 PM~14927307
> *just playin they are real unstamped daytons  i dont need another set though i'll ask around though for you
> *


you got any KO's laying around?
right side gold swepts?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Dogg what the hell you doing on layitlow in kuwait


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 30 2009, 02:42 PM~14927313
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO REPORTING FROM KUWAIT RIGHT NOW ON MY WAY BACK TO AFGAN
> *


What up Wrinks :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 02:43 PM~14927321
> *you got any KO's laying around?
> right side gold swepts?
> *


I have two prong swept no chip opening all chrome thats it


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

whats up for saturday night before the pueblo show? Ill be stayin @ the Clarion......


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 01:44 PM~14927328
> *What up Wrinks :wave:
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU DOING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2009, 02:44 PM~14927327
> *Whats up Dogg what the hell you doing on layitlow in kuwait
> *


Sand surfing da intranets :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2009, 01:44 PM~14927327
> *Whats up Dogg what the hell you doing on layitlow in kuwait
> *


THEY HAVE THIS THING HERE CALLED MRW FOR THE SOLDIERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 30 2009, 02:46 PM~14927343
> *WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU DOING
> *


ok dog just working and trying to get the trey up to par....how bout you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>UP FOR SALE IS MY HOMIES 64 WAGON

"COCKTAILS"

FULL SHOW CAR, 

OVER 75K INVESTED

ASKING 28K O.B.O. 

OR

TRADE FOR 60-63 IMPALAS

OR

PARTIAL TRADE PLUS CASH.. 

PM MY HOMIE TONY AKA <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=69667\' target=\'_blank\'>1 LOW AZTEC</a>

 HERE'S SOME PICS

<img src=\'http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/Knightstalker83/DJ%20Rob%20Show/Picture043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/Knightstalker83/DJ%20Rob%20Show/Picture044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm51/treveroner_photo/car%20show%20june%2013th/DSC_0157.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm51/treveroner_photo/car%20show%20june%2013th/DSC_0357.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm51/treveroner_photo/car%20show%20june%2013th/DSC_0363.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm51/treveroner_photo/car%20show%20june%2013th/DSC_0364.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496345


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496345


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 30 2009, 02:46 PM~14927338
> *whats up for saturday night before the pueblo show? Ill be stayin @ the Clarion......
> *


*Flyer will be out soon, but here you go....

Southern Colorado Super Show Pre Show Party:

Phill's Radiator
109 East C St.
Pueblo, Co 81003
Saturday, Sept. 19th 10:00-Close
Everyone is invited. Private DJ, and drink specials all night long!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 30 2009, 04:05 PM~14927772
> *Flyer will be out soon, but here you go....
> 
> Southern Colorado Super Show Pre Show Party:
> ...


will they have the fight?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 01:23 PM~14926923
> *88 spoke D's for sale $1000 OBO
> with tires
> 
> ...


if I had a G I'd scoop em up quick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 04:36 PM~14927969
> *if I had a G I'd scoop em up quick
> *


I'd sell em to you for $700 dog WO adapters and KO's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 04:24 PM~14927912
> *will they have the fight?
> *


*Naw, there is no real party spot that will be having the fight.....guess everyone is gonna have to choose between the 2. I tried, but there aren't very many options in Pueblo :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got some beat up Dayton adapters $50
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496353


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I NEED HELP SELLING MY 04 GSXR 750 AND MY 08 GSXR 750. I WILL PAY A $300 SELLER'S FEE TO ANY ONE THAT REFERS ME A BUYER.

THIS IS THE 04 GSXR 750 11K MILES, CUSTOM UNDERTAIL EXHAUST...$5,000










THIS IS THE 08 GSXR 750 6K MILES...LOTS OF CARBON FIBER ADD ONS INCLUDING YOSH EXHAUST....$10,000








*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 30 2009, 05:11 PM~14928168
> *I NEED HELP SELLING MY 04 GSXR 750 AND MY 08 GSXR 750. I WILL PAY A $300 SELLER'S FEE </span>TO ANY ONE THAT REFERS ME A BUYER.
> 
> THIS IS THE 04 GSXR 750 11K MILES, CUSTOM UNDERTAIL EXHAUST...$5,000
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 04:45 PM~14928016
> *I'd sell em to you for $700 dog WO adapters and KO's
> *


I have O.G. Chrome dayton adapters


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 05:13 PM~14928184
> *:cheesy:
> *


*That has ur name written all over it ROy doggie :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 05:28 PM~14928266
> *I have O.G. Chrome dayton adapters
> *


 :0 
how much? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14928281
> *That has ur name written all over it ROy doggie  :cheesy:
> *


I'd kill myself on one of those things


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 30 2009, 05:50 PM~14928406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant the selling them for him has your name on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 07:11 PM~14928991
> *not for sale..
> 
> I think he meant the selling them for him has your name on it
> *


  





I wish I had the time to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Aug 27 2009, 10:20 PM~14904648
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 03:36 PM~14927969
> *if I had a G I'd scoop em up quick
> *


YOU STAY WITH FAT POCKETS :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14930194
> *YOU STAY WITH FAT POCKETS  :nicoderm:
> *


It's only toilet paper so I can wipe my tears while I see everyone working on shit and I'm not doing nothing  I got to get crackin


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14930194
> *YOU STAY WITH FAT POCKETS  :nicoderm:
> *


Says Mr.Vert Cady :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 PM~14930523
> *It's only toilet paper so I can wipe my tears while I see everyone working on shit and I'm not doing nothing  I got to get crackin
> *


Yo tambien my shits been tha same for a Year now :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14930647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna start working on mine soon but like I said it'll be a slow process but as long as my end result is what I'm looking for I'll be happy I'm gonna do things my way


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 30 2009, 04:05 PM~14927772
> *Flyer will be out soon, but here you go....
> 
> Southern Colorado Super Show Pre Show Party:
> ...


Let me know whats up.Ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 30 2009, 11:14 PM~14931767
> *Let me know whats up.Ill be there. :biggrin:
> *


I'd like to go up the night before but I doubt it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

we are looking into staying at the Clarion I hear that's where everyone is gonna be


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 11:15 PM~14931774
> *I'd like to go up the night before but I doubt it
> *


why not? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14931845
> *why not? :dunno:
> *


don't know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2009, 11:15 PM~14931774
> *I'd like to go up the night before but I doubt it
> *


I want to stay the weekend there but looking into who is having the fight Saturday


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14931841
> *we are looking into staying at the Clarion I hear that's where everyone is gonna be
> *


*Nope, the Cambria Suites  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning COLORADO RIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 31 2009, 10:15 AM~14934463
> *Whutz Good CO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You still driving your car down here?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ryderz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2009, 11:35 AM~14935182
> *You still driving your car down here?
> *


Shit we'll see!!! but itz not looking good!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14936825
> *Shit we'll see!!! but itz not looking good!!!
> *


Bummer so is it gonna be a the Pueblo show?? I know you got a friend or so to bring a ride or two down :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 02:51 PM~14937343
> *
> *


What's up tigger


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2009, 02:24 PM~14937700
> *What's up tigger
> *


READING ABOUT YOUR NIGHT WITH A BLACK MAN!!!! LOL

FUCKEN RALPH!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2009, 03:20 PM~14937651
> *Bummer so is it gonna be a the Pueblo show?? I know you got a friend or so to bring a ride or two down :biggrin:
> *


We gonna cut it close for pueblo but im planning on being there!!! :biggrin: and yeah we'll definitely see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 31 2009, 03:34 PM~14937855
> *We gonna cut it close for pueblo but im planning on being there!!!  :biggrin: and yeah we'll definitely see!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Rollerz Only group rates for the Stratosphere Hotel will END ON TUESDAY SEPTEMBER THE 8TH, please make sure you book your rooms before then.

*You can call 1 (800) 998-6937 and reference the group Rollerz Only 2009 and/or group code C-ROLL9 or you can reserve your room online by going to the Rollerz Only website, once you enter the site a pop-up screen will appear, just click on the link.

The following rates are:

Thursday October 8, 2009 $30 – last year the group rate was $59 

Friday October 9, 2009 $80 – last year the group rate was $139 

Saturday October 10, 2009 $80 – last year the group rate was $185 

Sunday October 11, 2009 $30 – last year the group rate was $75 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 03:28 PM~14937751
> *READING ABOUT YOUR NIGHT WITH A BLACK MAN!!!! LOL
> 
> FUCKEN RALPH!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 31 2009, 05:05 PM~14938915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 31 2009, 04:55 PM~14938791
> *Rollerz Only group rates for the Stratosphere Hotel will END ON TUESDAY SEPTEMBER THE 8TH, please make sure you book your rooms before then.
> 
> You can call 1 (800) 998-6937 and reference the group Rollerz Only 2009 and/or group code C-ROLL9 or you can reserve your room online by going to the Rollerz Only website, once you enter the site a pop-up screen will appear, just click on the link.
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 03:28 PM~14937751
> *READING ABOUT YOUR NIGHT WITH A BLACK MAN!!!! LOL
> 
> FUCKEN RALPH!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What I do for a lil hustle :tears: 






Bye Bye 72's and Knock Offs


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You on crack or what do you ever keep anything ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 31 2009, 07:42 PM~14940829
> *You on crack or what do you ever keep anything ?
> *


I'm keeping the 88's they was alot cleaner


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 31 2009, 07:50 PM~14940942
> *I'm keeping the 88's they was alot cleaner
> *


Thats cuz i take care of my shit :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 31 2009, 06:38 PM~14940771
> *What I do for a lil hustle :tears:
> Bye Bye 72's and Knock Offs
> 
> ...


perro you never got back at me :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:54 PM~14941846
> *perro you never got back at me  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I thought you was kidding saying $500 shipped,If not that was an insult


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719*, cold hard cash*


whats up glenn


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 31 2009, 08:08 PM~14942056
> *I thought you was kidding saying $500 shipped,If not that was an insult
> *


 :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14942318
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

* THERE CHUCK NOW STOP CRYING!!!  * :tears: :tears:





YOUR GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, BigTigger R.O., RO4LIFE 719*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 08:43 PM~14942572
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, BigTigger R.O.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14942514
> * THERE CHUCK NOW STOP CRYING!!!    :tears:  :tears:
> YOUR GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14942514
> * THERE CHUCK NOW STOP CRYING!!!    :tears:  :tears:
> YOUR GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14942533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOMAS* :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*FINALLY GOT MY RAGS COMING HOME!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 09:58 PM~14942714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 09:58 PM~14942714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14942700
> *LOMAS :thumbsup:
> *



did you live close to this area :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 08:59 PM~14942736
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2009, 09:04 PM~14942801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 10:05 PM~14942812
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

i like this paint job


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:06 PM~14942825
> *
> *


DAMN I'M GONNA MISS THAT ONE!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 10:05 PM~14942812
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



i would sell it to if i had 2 rags


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (<span style=\'color:gray\'>2 Guests **and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, BigTigger R.O., 300MAG*</span>

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 10:08 PM~14942856
> *DAMN I'M GONNA MISS THAT ONE!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


YOU SELL EVERYTHING... :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14942919
> *YOU SELL EVERYTHING... :0
> *


*I KNOW HUH!!!!! LOL 
FUCK IT AT LEAST I CAN SAY I HAD A MONSTER TRUCK!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14942939
> *I KNOW HUH!!!!! LOL
> FUCK IT AT LEAST I CAN SAY I HAD A MONSTER TRUCK!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 31 2009, 07:42 PM~14940829
> *You on crack or what do you ever keep anything ?
> *


no shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14942939
> *I KNOW HUH!!!!! LOL
> FUCK IT AT LEAST I CAN SAY I HAD A MONSTER TRUCK!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



YUP :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 30 2009, 01:42 PM~14927313
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO REPORTING FROM KUWAIT RIGHT NOW ON MY WAY BACK TO AFGAN
> *


Hurry your ass up SOLDIER!! ur bosses got a lot of jale for you...they stopped fixin ACs since you been gone and let the shit pile up for you in ur room :biggrin: ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado.....Nice pics Chuck!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 1 2009, 05:36 AM~14945387
> *Good Morning Colorado.....Nice pics Chuck!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>WHAT UP BRO, WHEN YOU COMING BACK DOWN?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 1 2009, 06:36 AM~14945387
> *Good Morning Colorado.....Nice pics Chuck!
> *


Thanks prezdent ! Give me a call today when you have time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 1 2009, 07:25 AM~14945542
> *WHAT UP BRO, WHEN YOU COMING BACK DOWN?
> *


*16th-18th, but I might change it due to the car show that weekend.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 1 2009, 07:24 AM~14945867
> *16th-18th, but I might change it due to the car show that weekend.
> *


word!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>damn where you been? i tried to call but disconnected! :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 AM~14945983
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO 4 LIFE, BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~</span>
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>
what up!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 1 2009, 08:39 AM~14945987
> *
> what up!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND U.......


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:44 AM~14946015
> *JUST CHILLIN AND U.......
> *


JUST WORKING......SUCKS!!!! :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 1 2009, 09:00 AM~14946134
> *JUST WORKING......SUCKS!!!! :angry:
> *


YOUR NOT WORKING...YOUR ON L.I.L :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 08:02 AM~14946154
> *YOUR NOT WORKING...YOUR ON L.I.L  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE DAT!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14946625
> *TRUE DAT!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 1 2009, 08:38 AM~14945973
> *2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>damn where you been? i tried to call but disconnected! :dunno:
> *


Had 2 change it due to drama issues! :biggrin: new number is 719-778-5013


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 1 2009, 09:46 AM~14947052
> *Had 2 change it due to drama issues! :biggrin: new number is 719-778-5013
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT..................CO.......


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/Pages/ShirtGallery.html


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 1 2009, 01:22 PM~14948940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14950720
> *Whut Up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14950778
> *What's up fes
> *


Whut Up Chuck!!! Whut you been up to?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 1 2009, 05:49 PM~14951029
> *Whut Up Chuck!!! Whut you been up to?
> *


Just chillen bRO waiting to see how the show turns out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 1 2009, 08:53 PM~14953351
> *Just chillen bRO waiting to see how the show turns out
> *


Yeah me too!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2009, 08:50 PM~14942612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANd yall muthafuccas are tryin to talk shit bout my 185s :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Aug 31 2009, 08:58 PM~14942714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn homie-- what kind of deal did you get on that transport :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2009, 09:06 PM~14942832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this caddy--- but not for the price :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LARRY- what ya think about the paint on this . I know yoiu checcin the booty out- BUT LOOK AT THE PAINT :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it's hard to look past the booty to even see a car but na I like it I seen it a bunch in the 59 topic. How you doing Swiph??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:22 PM~14948940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2009, 12:37 AM~14956154
> *LARRY- what ya think about the paint on this . I know yoiu checcin the booty out- BUT LOOK AT THE PAINT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Aug 31 2009, 10:52 PM~14944240
> *Hurry your ass up SOLDIER!! ur bosses got a lot of jale for you...they stopped fixin ACs since you been gone and let the shit pile up for you in ur room :biggrin: ...
> *


SHIT! DOGG I'AM STUCK HERE IN KUWAIT HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET THERE IN BALGRAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 2 2009, 01:30 AM~14956525
> *SHIT! DOGG I'AM STUCK HERE IN KUWAIT HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET THERE IN BALGRAM
> *


SUP LOKO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 2 2009, 01:34 AM~14956532
> *SUP LOKO
> *


CHILLIN DOGG WAITING TO GET BACK TO MY BASE THEY KEEP ON TAKING OUR FLIGHTS AWAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 2 2009, 01:37 AM~14956535
> *CHILLIN DOGG WAITING TO GET BACK TO MY BASE THEY KEEP ON TAKING OUR FLIGHTS AWAY
> *


TAKE IT EASY LOKO HOPE ALL GOES BY QUICK AND WE GET YOU HOMIES BACK HOME 2 YOUR FAMILIAS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 2 2009, 06:12 AM~14956795
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


Whats new Sean?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 PM~14955473
> *Damn homie-- what kind of deal did you get on that transport :dunno:
> *


*1,300 to my door for both rags *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 2 2009, 06:12 AM~14956795
> *Good Morning Colorado!
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 2 2009, 07:30 AM~14957108
> *1,300 to my door for both rags
> *


What's up tigger


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 2 2009, 06:41 AM~14957169
> *What's up tigger
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK AND YOU, TAKE OF FRIDAY DONT BE GAY, ITS YOUR BUISNESS! DAMN...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14957174
> *JUST HERE AT WORK AND YOU, TAKE OF FRIDAY DONT BE GAY, ITS YOUR BUISNESS! DAMN...
> *


Sorry bRO can't do it


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 2 2009, 07:01 AM~14957271
> *Sorry bRO can't do it
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 2 2009, 08:08 AM~14957306
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Sep 2 2009, 08:46 AM~14957525
> *:wave:
> *


What's up rj


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 2 2009, 11:09 AM~14958882
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 2 2009, 10:12 AM~14958913
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

DAMN ITS DEAD IN THIS MO FO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 2 2009, 02:17 PM~14960736
> *DAMN ITS DEAD IN THIS MO FO!
> *


Yup I think everybody works days unlike you :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14963777
> *
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14963912
> *whats up buddy
> *


hello friend. lets go tubing down 29th st


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:06 PM~14964708
> *hello friend. lets go tubing down 29th st
> *


Let's go I already got the tubes


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw
All you guyz dat like the cruising will like this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was watching living the low life and I think I seen a celebrity anybody know him?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

sup colorado!!! man hopefully we make it to one of your shows out there, we trying to make something happend but will see.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14966181
> *I was watching living the low life and I think I seen a celebrity anybody know him?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 11:11 PM~14966291
> *sup colorado!!! man hopefully we make it to one of your shows out there, we trying to make something happend but will see.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 11:11 PM~14966291
> *sup colorado!!! man hopefully we make it to one of your shows out there, we trying to make something happend but will see.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 2 2009, 11:56 PM~14966123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bigger and better like always :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 2 2009, 11:13 PM~14966315
> *:uh:  :0
> *


what?? I never seen that episode I was watching some tvo at a friends house and he showed it to me and I was oh snap thats??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 11:22 PM~14966411
> *bigger and better like always  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


You already know homie!!! You guys have Roll'n up there almost every weekend it seems like!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 3 2009, 12:26 AM~14966454
> *You already know homie!!! You guys have Roll'n up there almost every weekend it seems like!!!  :biggrin:
> *



lol true true, but he is trying to get us up by you guys on the 20th and we trying r best to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14966571
> *lol true true, but he is trying to get us up by you guys on the 20th and we trying r best to make it happen  :biggrin:
> *


for the Pueblo super show?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:40 AM~14966582
> *for the Pueblo super show?
> *



not sure whos show it is, but he said he be there sep 20th in denver and we trying to make that 14 hr drive if things go r way.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 11:42 PM~14966601
> *not sure whos show it is, but he said he be there sep 20th in denver and we trying to make that 14 hr drive if things go r way.
> *


that would be cool we need love for this show to make things happen next year


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14966181
> *I was watching living the low life and I think I seen a celebrity anybody know him?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*This is the episode where Cipi was reunited with his dad after 4 years. :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 2 2009, 11:40 PM~14966582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah itz for the Pueblo Show!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 6


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 3 2009, 07:40 AM~14968227
> *Nice 6
> *


THANX BROTHA


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 3 2009, 06:27 AM~14967587
> *This is the episode where Cipi was reunited with his dad after 4 years. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: thats who it is :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:59 AM~14968936
> *:roflmao: thats who it is :cheesy:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :biggrin: All ya'll ****** hatin cuz i wuz on t.v.! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that would look nice parked at my house!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14970370
> *:rant:  :rant:  :biggrin: All ya'll ****** hatin cuz i wuz on t.v.! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: superstarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 3 2009, 11:25 AM~14970388
> *Damn that would look nice parked at my house!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 07:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOW THATS A GOOD PICTURE RIGHT THERE, LOOKING REAL GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 04:45 PM~14973019
> *
> *


What's up RenzO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well here's something exciting.....










I got into my first accident yesterday(where I actually waited for the police to get there :biggrin: ) when some dumb bitch rearended me :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:56 PM~14970682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: superstarrrrrrrrrr
> *


WORLD FAMOUS ROLLERZ ONLY SUPERSTARRRRRR


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2009, 07:19 PM~14974512
> *Well here's something exciting.....
> I got into my first accident yesterday(where I actually waited for the police to get there  :biggrin: ) when some dumb bitch rearended me :angry:
> 
> ...


That lady in the back is like OH SNAP!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 3 2009, 07:31 PM~14974607
> *That lady in the back is like OH SNAP!!!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I see 2 719 rags in this picture :0 *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 3 2009, 08:17 PM~14975051
> *I see 2 719 rags in this picture :0
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14975073
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Prezdent come to wild wings


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 3 2009, 08:22 PM~14975090
> *Prezdent come to wild wings
> *


* :uh: ****** I'm 100 miles north of you!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14975103
> * :uh: ****** I'm 100 miles north of you!
> *


Oh yea I knew that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 3 2009, 08:17 PM~14975051
> *I see 2 719 rags in this picture :0
> *


first thing that came to my mind when I seen the pic.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14975073
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 3 2009, 07:31 AM~14968179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I told you homie- AINT NOBODY GONNA GET THEM THERE CHEAPER- OR SAFER then my homie  

Did you get to chec on that other thing we talked about??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 3 2009, 07:27 PM~14974583
> *WORLD FAMOUS ROLLERZ ONLY SUPERSTARRRRRR
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbAok8HrBN4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 4 2009, 02:20 AM~14978277
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbAok8HrBN4
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14977754
> *I told you homie- AINT NOBODY GONNA GET THEM THERE CHEAPER- OR SAFER then my homie
> 
> Did you get to chec on that other thing we talked about??
> *


YEAH HOMIE THANKS, I NEED TO TALK TO BUTCH, I WILL GO BY TODAY HOMIE!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14975051
> *I see 2 719 rags in this picture :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14979066
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 4 2009, 07:11 AM~14979109
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 09:26 AM~14979569
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up ROLLERZ!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

*****


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14979066
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :twak: :yes:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 4 2009, 08:42 AM~14979674
> *:twak:  :yes:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 4 2009, 09:45 AM~14979703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna bump this every page until next saturday so noone forgets :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2009, 03:31 PM~14982592
> *I'm gonna bump this every page until next saturday so noone forgets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing one thing....What time does it start? :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 4 2009, 06:40 PM~14984524
> *You're missing one thing....What time does it start?  :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHY IT SAYS TO CALL JR FOR ANY QUESTIONS :biggrin: ........ JUST FUCKING WIT YOU SEAN HOW BEEN DOGG


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 4 2009, 07:40 PM~14984524
> *You're missing one thing....What time does it start?  :cheesy:
> *


"GRILL AND KEG START AT NOON"

its on there sean your just getting old!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2009, 07:19 PM~14974512
> *Well here's something exciting.....
> I got into my first accident yesterday(where I actually waited for the police to get there  :biggrin: ) when some dumb bitch rearended me :angry:
> 
> ...


looks like your truck held up and she got the worst of it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 4 2009, 09:45 PM~14985442
> *"GRILL AND KEG START AT NOON"
> 
> its on there sean your just getting old!
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, DIDN'T EVEN SEE THAT. I WAS LOOKINF FOR NUMBERS, HA!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Going to Greeley tomorrow to pick up my homies 55 chevy two door bel air that his dad GAVE him. This car is all done its bad ass not a lowrider but way nice i'll get picks of it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

14X7 DAYTONS FORSALE ON 520S ANYONE WANT I WILL TAKE TRADES CLEAN, GOT SOME NEW WHEELS COMING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 4 2009, 09:49 PM~14985475
> *BWAHAHAHA, DIDN'T EVEN SEE THAT. I WAS LOOKINF FOR NUMBERS, HA!
> *


bbqflyerowned :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2009, 12:44 AM~14986896
> *bbqflyerowned :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 4 2009, 07:02 AM~14979059
> *YEAH HOMIE THANKS, I NEED TO TALK TO BUTCH, I WILL GO BY TODAY HOMIE!
> *


sounds good bRO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 AM~14979653
> ******
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 4 2009, 09:34 AM~14979619
> *What up
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU.......


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

here is my homies 55 that we picked up today in Greeley


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's nice.....does he want a vert? :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 06:43 PM~14991218
> *That's nice.....does he want a vert? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14991103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that the one over there off 10th st.?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14991703
> *Was that the one over there off 10th st.?
> *


Yeah that was it thats my homies dad Phil they call him Naughty


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 06:43 PM~14991218
> *That's nice.....does he want a vert? :biggrin:
> *


He would but since his dad gave it to him i doubt he would part with it he does want to buy a lowrider though and hes got money


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 05:43 PM~14991218
> *That's nice.....does he want a vert? :biggrin:
> *


i do do you want a wagon


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:33 PM~14992395
> *i do do you want a wagon
> *


You know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 5 2009, 08:12 PM~14992234
> *Yeah that was it thats my homies dad Phil  they call him Naughty
> *


Ive seen that car alot-- I love that bitch!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 5 2009, 09:14 PM~14992253
> *He would but since his dad gave it to him i doubt he would part with it he does want to buy a lowrider though and hes got money
> *


Tell him I got one for 25


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 5 2009, 09:14 PM~14992253
> *He would but since his dad gave it to him i doubt he would part with it he does want to buy a lowrider though and hes got money
> *


badass car man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna bump this every page until next saturday so noone forgets :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14993404
> *Tell him I got one for 25
> *


Man 2500 is a good deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2009, 10:49 AM~14995461
> *Man 2500 is a good deal
> *


Yes it will make a very good 10 payment plan price


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what's the deal in Pueblo?
Where is everyone staying and what nights?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 01:22 PM~14996308
> *So what's the deal in Pueblo?
> Where is everyone staying and what nights?
> *



cambria suites fri sat sun


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What's up colorado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2009, 02:35 PM~14996681
> *cambria suites fri sat sun
> *


that place is a lil pricey,poor mofo like me has to stay elsewhere


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 6 2009, 05:50 PM~14997820
> *What's up colorado?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a nice lil room in the Devils Triangle :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2009, 06:16 PM~14997990
> *
> *


Buddy!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who all is showing in Pueblo ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 06:00 PM~14997893
> *that place is a lil pricey,poor mofo like me has to stay elsewhere
> *


Youre so fucking poor give me a break


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pic you dug up there Ruben we had fun last year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14999399
> *Nice pic you dug up there Ruben we had fun last year :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14999259
> *Youre so fucking poor give me a break
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14999259
> *Youre so fucking poor give me a break
> *


Says the 60k Regal man only half way finished :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 05:30 PM~14998083
> *I got a nice lil room in the Devils Triangle :cheesy:
> *


YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL WITH A NAME LIKE THAT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2009, 08:02 PM~14999247
> *Who all is showing in Pueblo ?
> *


WUS CRACKIN IVAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2009, 09:34 PM~14999559
> *YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL WITH A NAME LIKE THAT
> *


what up Vics how you doing doggie?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14999573
> *what up Vics how you doing doggie?
> *


CHIILIN AND PISSED THAT I HAD TO COME BACK TO THIS FUCKED UP PLACE HOW BOUT YOU ROY HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU DOGG......AND WUS SUP WIT YOU CALLING ME VICS  YOU OK????????


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 6 2009, 08:12 PM~14999330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS FOR THE FLAHBACK RUBEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 09:33 PM~14999553
> *Says the 60k Regal man only half way finished  :0
> *


cutlass fool cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14999602
> *CHIILIN AND PISSED THAT I HAD TO COME BACK TO THIS FUCKED UP PLACE HOW BOUT YOU ROY HOWS LIFE TREATING YOU DOGG......AND WUS SUP WIT YOU CALLING ME VICS   YOU OK????????
> *


I'm Good ranger Wrinkles...over worked and under paid....but Good doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14999620
> *cutlass fool cutlass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 08:42 PM~14999646
> *I'm Good ranger Wrinkles...over worked and under paid....but Good doggie
> *


SHIT........... THAT SOUNDS LIKE ME OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 09:42 PM~14999646
> *I'm Good ranger Wrinkles...over worked and under paid....but Good doggie
> *


be happy you have a yob


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2009, 09:45 PM~14999680
> *be happy you have a yob
> *


oooh i am....i am


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 09:47 PM~14999691
> *oooh i am....i am
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14999616
> *THAT WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS FOR THE FLAHBACK RUBEN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it was a good day, no prob wrinkles!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 6 2009, 09:34 PM~14999569
> *WUS CRACKIN IVAN
> *


 Not much bro just relaxing and hoping my wishbone shows up in time for Pueblo im sure it will though


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any 13s for sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 6 2009, 11:50 PM~15000810
> *any 13s for sale?
> *


you want Chinas or Dana's?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 7 2009, 06:27 AM~15002053
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 7 2009, 06:50 AM~15002107
> *:wave:
> *


*WHATS UP GLEN, SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS BRO *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 7 2009, 07:26 AM~15002052
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up RenzO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 7 2009, 09:42 AM~15002551
> *
> *



hello


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 7 2009, 08:54 AM~15002594
> *hello
> *


^^^^^
:uh: GAY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up ROllerz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15000975
> *you want Chinas or Dana's?
> *


I'm on a budget, so cheap dana's :biggrin: 

probably chinas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1362275500.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna bump this every page until next saturday so noone forgets :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15005690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I even read about bowtie connections getting a car done before Pueblo guess it's gonna be a big thing, I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Mr. Wrinkles!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS PAULITIO YOU STILL IN AFGAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up my fellow GOODTIMERS Paul and Wrinkles


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah im still here in Bastian close to Kandahar


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15009560
> *Whats up my fellow GOODTIMERS Paul and Wrinkles
> *


WUS CRACKIN PREZINDENT THE 64 COMING ALONG


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Waiting on my part and just doing little shit to it in the mean time cleaning chrome is a pain in the ass and i dont even have full chrome undies on it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15009560
> *Whats up my fellow GOODTIMERS Paul and Wrinkles
> *


how you doing Mr. President


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15009688
> *how you doing Mr. President
> *


Doing good bro have you been roasting your ass off in whatever the hell that place is called ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15009718
> *Doing good bro have you been roasting your ass off in whatever the hell that place is called ?
> *


I'm doing ok, it's cooling down now so it's alot better. Can't wait to see your 2 rides


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Me either then i can maybe breathe finally


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15009763
> *Me either then i can maybe breathe finally
> *


I can't wait to see that Bro......you deserve it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15009763
> *Me either then i can maybe breathe finally
> *


they both are gonna be done?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 10:21 PM~15010052
> *they both are gonna be done?
> *


Sure as soon as i rob a bank or hit the lottery no problem :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 10:23 PM~15010082
> *Sure as soon as i rob a bank or hit the lottery no problem :biggrin:
> *


I heard that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 10:25 PM~15010113
> *I heard that
> *


Yeah right that fool be ballin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719
What up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15010262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719
> What up
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15010262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719
> What up
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 10:35 PM~15010262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719
> What up
> ...


I told you about 1000 pages back this was me and him :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 10:50 PM~15010475
> *I told you about 1000 pages back this was me and him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Imma photochop that shit with your faces one day :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15010550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Imma photochop that shit with your faces one day :biggrin:
> *


I'll send ya pic of mine :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 11:02 PM~15010588
> *I'll send ya pic of mine :cheesy:
> *


Me and Jerry should be on our way saturday morning


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15010634
> *Me and Jerry should be on our way saturday morning
> *


Yeah I talked to the vato today :biggrin: glad your coming down Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15010669
> *Yeah I talked to the vato today :biggrin: glad your coming down Roy
> *


You know it's mando for me dog


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 11:17 PM~15010761
> *You know it's mando for me dog
> *


whos mando :cheesy: I know doggie I'm just kidding but I'm glad you look at our function like that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15010796
> *whos mando :cheesy: I know doggie I'm just kidding but I'm glad you look at our function like that
> *


MANDO-------TORY


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15009643
> *Waiting on my part and just doing little shit to it in the mean time cleaning chrome is a pain in the ass and i dont even have full chrome undies on it
> *


tell me about it i hope you are ready for vegas we got alot of crome to clean perrito :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2009, 11:21 PM~15010812
> *MANDO-------TORY
> *


I know dog I was just fucking with ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 11:23 PM~15010829
> *I know dog I was just fucking with ya
> *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2009, 01:22 PM~14996308
> *So what's the deal in Pueblo?
> Where is everyone staying and what nights?
> *


 YOU CAN STAY AT THE PIRATES COVE!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado, Larry hired me for the day! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 07:19 AM~15012287
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2009, 06:38 AM~15012376
> *:wave:
> *


*GO CUT A TREE!!!!*
:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 8 2009, 06:24 AM~15012139
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 6 2009, 10:50 PM~15000810
> *any 13s for sale?
> *


anyone? Don't have to be crazy clean, I can paint the lips, spokes


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*WHERE IS EVERBODY AT ???*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, painloc21*

:wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 10:59 AM~15013707
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, painloc21
> 
> ...



What up. You commin to the pueblo show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 8 2009, 06:24 AM~15012139
> *Good Morning Colorado, Larry hired me for the day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your check should be there by 4pm :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 01:05 PM~15014986
> *your check should be there by 4pm :cheesy:
> *


*I like working for you, same day pay! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15013594
> *WHERE IS EVERBODY AT ???
> 
> *


*Working...what you should be doing..slacker!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Half the Time.....Twice the Hustle


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15013594
> *WHERE IS EVERBODY AT ???
> 
> *


Cutting trees with me


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2009, 12:58 PM~15015494
> *Cutting trees with me
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 8 2009, 12:58 PM~15015494
> *Cutting trees with me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15015359
> *Working...what you should be doing..slacker!
> *


*I AM WORKING CABRON!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15015888
> *I AM WORKING CABRON!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Calling me and talking shit in the LV topic is not working fawker!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 8 2009, 01:38 PM~15015926
> *Calling me and talking shit in the LV topic is not working fawker!
> *


*HEY I WAS ON BREAK!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats craccin co ryders


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
*YOU MAKE IT HOME BRO?*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15016778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> YOU MAKE IT HOME BRO?
> *


Yup! Got in bout 2:30 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 03:12 PM~15017017
> *Yup! Got in bout 2:30 :biggrin:
> *


*THATS GOOD BRO!
DID YOU GET ANY OFFERS ON THE CAR ON THE WAY UP?* :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hotel Info:

Cambria Suites
150 S. Santa Fe Ave.
Pueblo, Co. 81003
(719) 546-1234
$89.99 per night
Code: ROLLERZ ONLY
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 8 2009, 04:52 PM~15017425
> *Hotel Info:
> 
> Cambria Suites
> ...


damn that's $30 cheaper than regular prices
I found one for $50 at the Clarion though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15016778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigTigger R.O., ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> YOU MAKE IT HOME BRO?
> *


so whats with cips' ride in your avatar??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15018134
> *so whats with cips' ride in your avatar??
> *


kept it in the Family :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 8 2009, 06:15 PM~15018212
> *kept it in the Family :dunno:
> *


He sold it??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15018134
> *so whats with cips' ride in your avatar??
> *


You mean Tiggers car! :biggrin: I got the 66 Rag!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15018844
> *You mean Tiggers car! :biggrin:  I got the 66 Rag!!
> *


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15018844
> *You mean Tiggers car! :biggrin:  I got the 66 Rag!!
> *


damn you guys are a trip you guys don't keep anything you'd sell your shorts if someone offered the right price and that means you too fucking Roy :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15018966
> *damn you guys are a trip you guys don't keep anything you'd sell your shorts if someone offered the right price and that means you too fucking Roy :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Sometimes it takes a little test fitting before you find whats comfortable!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15018966
> *damn you guys are a trip you guys don't keep anything you'd sell your shorts if someone offered the right price and that means you too fucking Roy :cheesy:
> *


All these Rags popping up makes me wanna find a Bubble top.....oops I mean Hard top :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15019584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Sometimes it takes a little test fitting before you find whats comfortable!!
> *


I'm going to wal mart right now and I'm gonna rip open all the bags of undies and try them on :biggrin: see if it puts a little pep in my step


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15019624
> *I'm going to wal mart right now and I'm gonna rip open all the bags of undies and try them on :biggrin: see if it puts a little pep in my step
> *


 :uh: C'mon dog I thought you was better than that














































Take the silky colorful ones off the hangers and try those on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN- the most users I have ever seen at once-- has it been like this alot lately??Today's active topics · The moderating team · Today's top 10 posters · Overall top 10 posters 
738 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes 
165 guests, 528 members 45 anonymous members 
SWIPH, ripsta85, ~SCORT~, STYLECC61, loco863, sour diesel, droppedltd, Lunas64, sdropnem, BigNick64, southGAcustoms, '83 caddy, LordChillz, sureñosbluez, allcoupedup, 83s10blazer355, topdog, sic713, crazymexicano101, mister smiley, S10lifted, MiKLO, 88 monte, RO68RAG, RandyDD87, INIMITABLE, Mrs. Tiny, el chiludo, 84CoupeDe, OURTIME~SD, NeNe, bigsubs, TEXASFINEST63, orientalmontecarlo, alexg1200, Fleetwood Rider, cripn8ez, Capital City Ent., Drop'em, lowbird, 310~SFCC, 454SSallday, TRAVIESO87, jessie, PINCHE CACAHUATE, 69 impala, KANDY_PAINT, CALI909RIDER, MELLOMAN, MR ALOHA64, SIC'N'TWISTED, 71impala, SIXONEFORLIFE, 79gp, 95 SS Swangin, 21MADRIGAL, [email protected], LITO, unique27, el checo, red devil, MOSTHATED CC, Mugerjr, painloc21, BIG SPANX, sideshows fleetwood, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, 83's Finest, payment12, dboi12, nueve5, PAYASO'S49, rhr26, lorichavez, ogart63M.V.C, Spankz, CHOLOS INGRAVING, stevie d, amurillo, klasick83, MIKEYMIKE, RO 4 LIFE, truscale, dropped81, Indio123, boricua87, AndrewH, switches4life, Biggy, sasisneros, joe558, lowdhotchkiss, crackers63, Dawatchdogg, Vayzfinest, hot$tuff5964, EB AZTECAS PREZ, 95rangeron14z, Harley Starr, monte13, c dogg, IIMPALAA, STLLO64, B DOG, 1964ssSF, biglewy805, Shorts, southsyde64, 1 blck 66, Gabe61, fool2, SargeistExisting, LOWRIDER-831, Newstyle Y2K, GILLIGAN619, klassick car club, Lacman84, sgp1973, Abie, chickenhawk, OG MOONS, goldmember95, PUROCHEVYS, 713ridaz, PURO CERVANTES, DaDdY TrU3 LoV3, Big nene 1, 68rida, SWITCHMANLA, itsflipyo, Tetona 305, Lil Spanks, remingtonbox, specialk11232, red22, girldog66, myridhops, carlos12, TRAVIEZO83, Simonmcnasty, BIGMIKE, bonez(480), lowlow177, loveispain, mrpuppet, CHYIMPALA69, ct1458, cutty boi, POPEYE4RMGT, phatras, Pitbullx, 704 Sheen, EDGAR1, blak60impala, chromeandpaint, impalaguy1964, the anaz finest, BLVD.CLASSICS C.C., LEPERCON, Meeba, DAILYHOPPER2009, J-KAT, losdoyers, playahata, og67impala, SHOWTIME916, New2theGame, RoLLiN ShReK, El Chapulin San Jo, johnnychingas, Hit_Man, 90linc619, tone64, ONECLEANREGAL, davidm63, loster87, CAPRICE CLASSICS, spanish63, NEXT LEVEL, Firme48, spikekid999, FreddyBoy78, CadyMac, DrasticNYC, 3whlcmry, dken, hoppinlincoln, xvendettax, cutdog1978, smetoye1, mad indian, granpa, lowridermike, Ask Jeeves , crdns31, ccarriii, LOWYALTY48, Toro, ~SHOTTY~, DYNO13, Coast 2 Coast, mesik, 87gbody, juarocha72, jdc68chevy, Aceplatinum22, It's Johnny, NY-BOSSMAN, az71monte, 239LuLuStylez, FREAKY TALES, 90coupedraggn, gcareaga, FLEET~HOOD, hotlink80, Dressed2Impress, P-TOWNBUTCHER, og flip from frisco, jelly belly, uitztekatl1, Psych0, big sleeps, LILDRIZZLE1_702, lownslow88, ghettodreams, BiG J0HN 95, bro-ed, NYC68droptop, wsrider, GuCCidOuTChEvY, eightfive442, 815moto, og66, Gallo, BOUNZIN, PARRA75, littlerascle59, D'S56, 87blazer, 87WAYS, the natural, Johnny_mumbles, MyHopper, THE MONTOYA'S C.C, slimtzzle, Bandido$, munozfamily, G&CWireWheels, Pure Xtc, Daniel son, HND_Loco, Dysfunctional73, Ryder95, 66SS818, xavierthexman, texican, cutlass-supreme, dirtybird, royalhopper, elsylient, ABLOWBOY, lifestyle4life, shrekloc, ENGRAVER, mymara, wop_inda_wood, dadysgirl, kadillak_driver, 85 biarittz, daoriginator64, ELMAÑOSO863, 503HAWYN, flako, MSN Search , 83caddyhopper, sweet-n-low06, Lac Rida, DTA97, 3gboyz, pimpjuice, ars!n, prewar_gm_access, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, POISON 831, ~BIG SPANKS~, pancho1969, LOWLYFE62, chuyleal48, 73 Rag, scrappin68, radicalplastic09, lopez's 62, dekay24, tyrone_rolls_a_85, lowrider 4 life, ~RO DANNY~, blazeit421, MERCILESS CAR CLUB, FANTAZMA, Happy Times, lawlow310, THA_R_O_C88, 7231981, Ulysses 2, crowthejuggalo, mrcadillac, snyper99, BOYLEHEIGHTS, JASJR, ORLANDO I, streetplayer, Lowridin IV Life, K-Blaze, SOUTHERN64, OVERTIME, BODINE, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, BIGJOE619, brett, jsimental, 43271, BIG SKIP, 6DMPALA, 86supremecutty, BigTime77, PurpleLicious, BABYGIRL LA RIDER, theheckler76, Mideast, skippy, MiiXEDMAMii25, RFFR, scrapy175, Andy956, jlopezdover, Steel City Fam, LOW68CHEVY, rivman, "ACE", groupeso.cal, Bio Hazard, TWEEDY, BLVD, dougy83, Big Doe, zfelix, geezzus, KingsWood, SICKTOON, doboy63, El Patron 51, KadillakKing, bow tie guy, BALLIN_24Z, D-D-DJ GORDO, shadow1, sucio138, DRantiquecarparts, stairman, Ragtrey, CHAVO313, SixDeuce, THE REAL BIG M, delinquint 61, RoyalKnights, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, WICKED REGALS, lowriderlife, 305low, GRINFAS*57", tekolote760, LAZY305, Chevy210, CE4LIFE, thatlocofromep, candimann, benbendana, MR.SHADES, jrok357, 81.7.TX., djrascal, Who Productions, FatboyR&T, biggboy, Mr.Hanford, Apache65, 1966 chevy, lowlow95, impala ant, 59IMPALAon24s, mr.casper, ElQueso58, wick3d 360, 26jd, Joe Montenegro, LuxuriouSMontreaL, jlandry, ruthless-by-law, 925rider, JROCK, candygold73, LocoSoCal, Southside01, LowridinManny, Lil_Jesse, SACRAMENTO, hardcore76caprice, gottie, grounded4now, ESE JAVIER, Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY, crazy_ndn604, Mystro, FUTURERIDER™, Ganso313, blackandsilver63, kollete, DYABLITO, 78 money carlo, PJIZZLE, WayOfLifeOC, EZUP62, rayray73, nenis44, chicaddi, 8UWITH6, loudandclear60, MR.LONGO, Chevillacs, CADILLAC PIMPN, rickschev, DaProdigy, truck64, scanlessfool, get down on it!, Madd-Dogg, lgh1157, yellownig, memeno2020, KandyRedLac, BRAVO, WstSideLincoln, supersporting88, danny guerrero, G-house74, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, jonmcpherson, southside groovin, 1bblue63, REV. chuck, el chamuco, latincruiser, shaka64, SOLO UHP, Artistics.TX, Todd, cal 09, TiggerLS, mcloven, 432donkey, DEVO, primer665, BIGOTE62, .TODD, lowrtiz, legacylac, BIG ROC, Rivi Roller, Outlawd09, THOUGHT U KNEW, Individuals76LA, djbizz1, OneStopImpalaShop, 75MarkIV559, I G0T DAT, gold cutt 84, lowrico, wickedclownseven, individualsbox, regalman85, LowRider_69, turbobelair, GueroRegal, FIRMEX, BACK IN A CADILLAC, dant'e20, robz1904, REGALS ONLY MOBB, arabretard, Leonelmtz2003, Black64s, PoFolkz, elcoshiloco, BigPoppa78, DRUID, grand prix78, compita, rusty caprice, King61!, stripclubmanager, azroller, Armando84, HIELO408, cut87las, MJuan#1, cdznutz42069, atownimpalas, Latino66, Dusk til Dawn, goofynut, monte carlo 83, Dylante63, djdvl666, JESSDAWG82, d325o, benz88, Yogi, wildwolf, impalaman559, el cuate-g, GsrCrx, lbigdawg, the_cat, Eddie$Money, nthamidnitehour, DA HITTA, Knightstalker, J0EY, HydroCutlass86, J-town49


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 8 2009, 08:07 PM~15019649
> *:uh: C'mon dog I thought you was better than that
> Take the silky colorful ones off the hangers and try those on
> *


thems is special occasion draws :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15019727
> *DAMN- the most users I have ever seen at once-- has it been like this alot lately??Today's active topics · The moderating team · Today's top 10 posters · Overall top 10 posters
> 738 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes
> 165 guests, 528 members 45 anonymous members
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 8 2009, 11:00 AM~15013715
> *What up. You commin to the pueblo show?
> *


I HOPE SO.....


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Goodtimer :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15020359
> *Whats going on  Goodtimer :wave:
> *


Not much bro lets see some pics from over there repping the GT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Sometimes it takes a little test fitting before you find whats comfortable!!
> *


*I KNOW I HAD THAT SHIT FOR LIKE A YEAR THEN I GET IT TRANSPORTED DOWN AND BAM, GONE THE NEXT DAY!!!! LOL ITS ALL GOOD, WE BOTH GOT WHAT WE WANTED!!! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHEEL 1 IS REAL CLEAN DOES HAVE LOOSE SPOKES 170 SHIPPED OBO 








WHEEL 2 DOES HAVE A LITTLE RASH ON IT, AND HAS A LITTLE OVER SPRAY THAT WILL COME OFF 160 SHIPPED OBO









































WILL SELL THEM TOGETHER, LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

How much does the car show cost to get in and check it out?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:18 PM~15018966
> *damn you guys are a trip you guys don't keep anything you'd sell your shorts if someone offered the right price and that means you too fucking Roy :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15018844
> *You mean Tiggers car! :biggrin:  I got the 66 Rag!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15023427
> *Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 12:04 AM~15023427
> *Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2009, 06:33 AM~15024162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn, I got fired after my first day....  *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 06:49 AM~15024497
> *Damn, I got fired after my first day....
> *


*HOW THE HELL YOU GET FIRED ON YOUR DAY OFF!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15023427
> *Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 9 2009, 06:58 AM~15024569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THAT CRACKED ME UP BRO*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15023427
> *Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!
> 
> 
> ...


ASSHOLE! I ONLY HAVE ONE FELONY! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE !</span>[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 9 2009, 07:42 AM~15024914
> *ASSHOLE! I ONLY HAVE ONE FELONY!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*YOU STILL MOVING TO BURQUE CIP??? *
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 08:46 AM~15024941
> *YOU STILL MOVING TO BURQUE CIP???
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 9 2009, 07:51 AM~15024981
> *:nosad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15018844
> *You mean Tiggers car! :biggrin:  I got the 66 Rag!!*



Welcome to the club... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 9 2009, 08:04 AM~15025104
> *Welcome to the club...  :biggrin:
> *


*SEANS GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR SHIRTS TO SOUTHERN COLORAGO* :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15023427
> *Hey Cipi I thought you had felonies......u ain't supposed to have a gun!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 09:06 AM~15025122
> *SEANS GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR SHIRTS TO SOUTHERN COLORAGO  :biggrin:
> *



Now thats a good idea!!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 9 2009, 08:08 AM~15025140
> *Now thats a good idea!!
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 AM~15025104
> *Welcome to the club...  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15029735
> *
> *


*What's for dinner ******?*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15029765
> *What's for dinner ******?
> *



Famous Daves


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15029765
> *What's for dinner ******?
> *


Maybe PT'S give me a call


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15029765
> *What's for dinner ******?
> *


Maybe PT'S give me a call


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Sep 9 2009, 05:06 PM~15029898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOUBLE POST......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15029828
> *Famous Daves
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 9 2009, 05:06 PM~15029899
> *Maybe PT'S give me a call
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 9 2009, 05:18 PM~15029978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Meet you there... :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I still need to know how much to get in the show and how much for kids?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2009, 01:24 PM~15027650
> *</span></span></span>
> *


Yes I am :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15032107
> *Yes I am :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to kick it wit you again perro


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

HERE U GO SEAN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 10 2009, 01:33 AM~15035711
> *HERE U GO SEAN
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks good except for the fat guy on the flyer.....can we modify it?*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 AM~15036238
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 10 2009, 07:26 AM~15036379
> *:wave:
> *


What's up tig


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 04:45 AM~15035984
> *Looks good except for the fat guy on the flyer.....can we modify it?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 10 2009, 07:05 AM~15036644
> *What's up tig
> *


JUST WORKIN BRO AND YOU?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 10 2009, 08:24 AM~15036733
> *JUST WORKIN BRO AND YOU?
> *


Just headed to the job now


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 10 2009, 08:40 AM~15036848
> *Whats good Chuck?
> *


Just workin and you bRO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 04:45 AM~15035984
> *Looks good except for the fat guy on the flyer.....can we modify it?
> *


 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Goodmorning Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15030277
> *I still need to know how much to get in the show and how much for kids?
> *


X2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ POST SOME PICS UP HERE...........*    


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498191


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15042810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2009, 07:32 PM~15043552
> *Cool pic Sean :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks, it's an old pic just came acROss it. :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15045198
> *Thanks, it's an old pic just came acROss it.  :cheesy:
> *


you staying da night in LJ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:47 PM~15045254
> *you staying da night in LJ?
> *


Or renting me your trailer? :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn its been dead in here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:49 PM~15045282
> *Or renting me your trailer? :cheesy:
> *


*I'm driving the trey u taking the H2  









Haha, naw but if u need the trailer, let me know.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 10:18 PM~15045852
> *I'm driving the trey u taking the H2
> Haha, naw but if u need the trailer, let me know.
> *


WTF?
H2?
HooptieX2?
And yes I am gonna rent a uhaul if I can't get one,I'd love to drive but my rides been acting like ass lately


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:21 PM~15045907
> *WTF?
> H2?
> HooptieX2?
> ...


 :angry: 

*I traded in my Esco for the H2 this weekend, but it's a truck :cheesy: 

Let me know if u need the trailor, I'll only charge u a ROna.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Hotel Info:

Cambria Suites
150 S. Santa Fe Ave.
Pueblo, Co. 81003
(719) 546-1234
$89.99 per night
Code: ROLLERZ ONLY
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15045998
> *:angry:
> 
> I traded in my Esco for the H2 this weekend, but it's a truck :cheesy:
> ...


If none of your Family is using it bro yeah I'd rather tow than drive this year.......my Ford 9" aint ready  
H2 shit you outta control homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:27 PM~15046032
> *If none of your Family is using it bro yeah I'd rather tow than drive this year.......my Ford 9" aint ready
> H2 shit you outta control homie
> *


*I don't think any one needs it, shit we don't have any cars anymore besides, J's Magnum, Chris's 6, and Swiph's 4. Everyone else has pROjects  *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, AllHustle NoLove
WHAT UP DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 10:29 PM~15046071
> *I don't think any one needs it, shit we don't have any cars anymore besides, J's Magnum, Chris's 6, and Swiph's 4. Everyone else has pROjects
> *


let me know if its for sure i am gonna rent one in the EARLY am


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2009, 10:30 PM~15046095
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, AllHustle NoLove
> WHAT UP DADDY :biggrin:
> *


*What's good bROther? U making it down next weekend?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 10:01 PM~15046500
> *What's good bROther? U making it down next weekend?
> *


I TALKED TO TROY, AND I'M GOING TO THE VEGAS SHOW  MY WIFE IS COMING DOWN THERE WITH 2 OF MY KIDS, I'M WATCHING THE OTHER FOUR RUNNING THEM TO GAMES, AND I'M IN A LEAGUE ALSO. THE WEEK OF THE SHOW DOWN THERE I'M DOING ONE DOWN HERE AT MY WIFES CHURCH ON THE 19TH SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15045998
> *:angry:
> 
> I traded in my Esco for the H2 this weekend, but it's a truck :cheesy:
> ...


H2 damn homie you doing too much :cheesy: slow down and let some of us slackers try to catch up man if you take off like 5 years we should only be a small portion behind you :biggrin: and on that ROna for the trailer thats a killer deal


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15046589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie them mirrors are fucking sick dogg looking real hard bro


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2009, 11:10 PM~15046615
> *Damn homie them mirrors are fucking sick dogg looking real hard bro
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15046589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICC!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One more day and were gonna kick it off fellas :biggrin: Colorado Springs and Pueblo will be expecting rain but it's gonna be 70 down here in La Junta so it should be a nice day. Here is a run down of what is happening in La Junta during the picnic but is not part of the picnic it is our town celebrating it's annual early settlers day incase someone wants to participate in any of it.

Downtown
8:30 am Lawn tractor obstacle course competition
9:30 am Another Way will perform 
10:00 am parade

City Park
11:00 am entertainment begins on stage
Sign up for the talent show before 4pm
Skate board contest before 12pm
guitar hero before 1pm
horshoe tournament starts at 12pm
Food, Craft and information booths open
Koshari Tipi demonstrations
bounce houses
Cub Scout dunk tank
Fishing Derby begins no sign up
kids games
hamster balls
poker run begins

Downtown
Car Show
tractor show

City park
11:15 am Treasure Hunt ages 3-6
11:30 am Treasure Hunt ages 7-10
Elks beer Garden Opens

12:00 pm Skateboard tournament begins
Stage entertainment continues
Horshoe Tournament begins

1:00 pm Bingo
Guitar Hero competition begins
Stage entertainment continues

4:00 pm Talent Show Begins

6:00pm winners announced

7:00- 10:00pm AMTRAK street dance featuring Wind River

City Park Stage Entertainment

11:00 am welcome spotlight productions
11:15 am Elks Military Recognition
11:30 am OJC dancers
12:00 pm Val Apodaca Vocals
12:30 pm Samantha Shaw Vocals
1:00 pm Moli Cotner Vocals
1:30 pm Pickin and Grinnin with Wes and Billy
2:00 pm Kristi Condit vocals
2:30 pm Chelsea Entenman Vocals
3:00 pm CBR Youthconnect entertainment
3:30 pm Elvis live
4:00 pm Talent show begins
5:45 pm Vanessa Aragon 
6:10 pm Awards are announced

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT BEEN TO LA JUNTA WHEN YOU COME INTO TOWN YOU NEED TO STAY ON HWY 50 TURN RIGHT AT THE 3RD SET OF STOP LIGHTS THAT WILL BE COLORADO AVENUE GO ALL THE WAY TO 14TH STREET AND YOU WILL SEE MOST HATED.. WE WELCOME EVERYBODY AND CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP WITH EVERYONE.....WE ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE AHEAD OF TIME FOR TAKING THEIR TIME TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT US..DRIVE SAFE AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wrinkles passing thru wus crackin colorado take alot of fotos of the mosthated picnic for us guys out here in the sandbox


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 11 2009, 05:43 AM~15048297
> *wrinkles passing thru wus crackin colorado take alot of fotos of the mosthated picnic for us guys out here in the sandbox
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2009, 08:10 AM~15048699
> *TGIF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wheres my 20 *****! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 11 2009, 08:50 AM~15048939
> *Wheres my 20 *****!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn if you need it call me or come by the job


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2009, 09:01 AM~15049010
> *Damn if you need it call me or come by the job
> *


 :roflmao: Thats what you get for bettin against the STEELERS!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15046589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I guess you are keeping it Huh :cheesy:


That shit is sick! *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One more day and were gonna kick it off fellas :biggrin: Colorado Springs and Pueblo will be expecting rain but it's gonna be 70 down here in La Junta so it should be a nice day. Here is a run down of what is happening in La Junta during the picnic but is not part of the picnic it is our town celebrating it's annual early settlers day incase someone wants to participate in any of it.

Downtown
8:30 am Lawn tractor obstacle course competition
9:30 am Another Way will perform 
10:00 am parade

City Park
11:00 am entertainment begins on stage
Sign up for the talent show before 4pm
Skate board contest before 12pm
guitar hero before 1pm
horshoe tournament starts at 12pm
Food, Craft and information booths open
Koshari Tipi demonstrations
bounce houses
Cub Scout dunk tank
Fishing Derby begins no sign up
kids games
hamster balls
poker run begins

Downtown
Car Show
tractor show

City park
11:15 am Treasure Hunt ages 3-6
11:30 am Treasure Hunt ages 7-10
Elks beer Garden Opens

12:00 pm Skateboard tournament begins
Stage entertainment continues
Horshoe Tournament begins

1:00 pm Bingo
Guitar Hero competition begins
Stage entertainment continues

4:00 pm Talent Show Begins

6:00pm winners announced

7:00- 10:00pm AMTRAK street dance featuring Wind River

City Park Stage Entertainment

11:00 am welcome spotlight productions
11:15 am Elks Military Recognition
11:30 am OJC dancers
12:00 pm Val Apodaca Vocals
12:30 pm Samantha Shaw Vocals
1:00 pm Moli Cotner Vocals
1:30 pm Pickin and Grinnin with Wes and Billy
2:00 pm Kristi Condit vocals
2:30 pm Chelsea Entenman Vocals
3:00 pm CBR Youthconnect entertainment
3:30 pm Elvis live
4:00 pm Talent show begins
5:45 pm Vanessa Aragon 
6:10 pm Awards are announced

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT BEEN TO LA JUNTA WHEN YOU COME INTO TOWN YOU NEED TO STAY ON HWY 50 TURN RIGHT AT THE 3RD SET OF STOP LIGHTS THAT WILL BE COLORADO AVENUE GO ALL THE WAY TO 14TH STREET AND YOU WILL SEE MOST HATED.. WE WELCOME EVERYBODY AND CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH UP WITH EVERYONE.....WE ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE AHEAD OF TIME FOR TAKING THEIR TIME TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT US..DRIVE SAFE AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15046589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those looks nice Ruben


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Sep 11 2009, 02:18 PM~15052385
> *
> *


What up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 11 2009, 02:41 PM~15052611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL CAR CLUBS INVITED. COME SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL ROLLERZ ONLY!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey i got 1966 plates for sale they never been regestered but they can be i got paperwork and everything never been mounted either, one has a little blem (paint removed) you can either regester them or chrome and gold them and they are for sale call me for anymore questions 7204952911 and my name is john


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 11 2009, 03:00 PM~15052792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8 deuce daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

what it do colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

3 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719

What up Rollerz! Why you look so mad today Chucc?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, painloc21, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719


Jus dROpped by real quic to say whats up bROthers :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 11 2009, 03:00 PM~15052792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those would look SIK on the SIX


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15056153
> *3 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What up Rollerz! Why you look so mad today Chucc?
> *



Whuz poppin Wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15056209
> *Whuz poppin Wedo
> *



Just chillen. Whats up with you Chris?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15056203
> *Those would look SIK on the SIX
> *



Thats what i thought as soon as i saw them :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 11 2009, 08:47 PM~15056223
> *Just chillen. Whats up with you Chris?
> *



Same...sippin on some CRIZZY and COKE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

that sounds good siksix :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 11 2009, 11:15 PM~15057657
> *that sounds good siksix :biggrin:
> *



Half and halfs at the strip club??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO................ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 12 2009, 04:25 AM~15058432
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO................ :biggrin:
> *


well Jr lets go setup :biggrin: We'll see everybody later on


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2009, 04:49 AM~15058469
> *well Jr lets go setup :biggrin: We'll see everybody later on
> *


Damm already :angry: everyone coming down be safe and when you hit the park watch the switches and music.The cops trip on that shit here. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Damn, u guys up early in LJ....See u guys later today :cheesy: 



ROy call me if u need the trailor.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15057714
> *Half and halfs at the strip club??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 12 2009, 05:51 AM~15058571
> *Damn, u guys up early in LJ....See u guys later today  :cheesy:
> ROy call me if u need the trailor.
> *


I appreciate it Sean but looks like I'm rollin solo now.So I would have no way to drive both vehicles down.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15057714
> *Half and halfs at the strip club??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15056153
> *3 Members: painloc21, SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What up Rollerz! Why you look so mad today Chucc?
> *



lol i wasnt mad bROther


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 12 2009, 05:51 AM~15058571
> *Damn, u guys up early in LJ....See u guys later today  :cheesy:
> ROy call me if u need the trailor.
> *


  see you guys after awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO? :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 06:46 AM~15058669
> *I appreciate it Sean but looks like I'm rollin solo now.So I would have no way to drive both vehicles down.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2009, 06:55 AM~15058680
> *lol i wasnt mad bROther
> *



Damn you ROlled by and looked either mad or confused :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Sep 12 2009, 05:52 AM~15058573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be there tonight if you guys wanna stop by for one :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 12 2009, 03:48 PM~15061297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 12 2009, 03:45 PM~15061278
> *I'll be there tonight if you guys wanna stop by for one  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15063367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus crackin colorado jus checkin n was hoping to see some flickas from the MOST HATED Picnic :cheesy: but instead i'm saddened at the fact that everyone who attended is either A. still getting fucked up or B. passed out (with beers still in hand  ... I hope everybody who attended had a GOODTIME...although i was not there, jus wanna say thanks to the MOST HATED familia for bringing everyone together once again n keeping the unity in OUR COMMUNITY  ....


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus sup paulito what u up to GOODTIMER uffin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 13 2009, 01:56 AM~15064931
> *wus sup paulito what u up to GOODTIMER uffin:
> *


What Up KIKO :wave: not much just enjoying the Afghani weather. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 13 2009, 02:54 AM~15064929
> *wus crackin colorado jus checkin n was hoping to see some flickas from the MOST HATED Picnic :cheesy: but instead i'm saddened at the fact that everyone who attended is either A. still getting fucked up or B. passed out (with beers still in hand  ...  I hope everybody who attended had a GOODTIME...although i was not there, jus wanna say thanks to the MOST HATED familia for bringing everyone together once again n keeping the unity in OUR COMMUNITY  ....
> *


It was good seeing everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 13 2009, 01:54 AM~15064929
> *wus crackin colorado jus checkin n was hoping to see some flickas from the MOST HATED Picnic :cheesy: but instead i'm saddened at the fact that everyone who attended is either A. still getting fucked up or B. passed out (with beers still in hand  ...  I hope everybody who attended had a GOODTIME...although i was not there, jus wanna say thanks to the MOST HATED familia for bringing everyone together once again n keeping the unity in OUR COMMUNITY  ....
> *


*STAY UP OUT THERE PERRITO AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK GOODTIMER....CALL ME FOO, I MISSED YOUR CALL THE OTHER DAY PUTO!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 13 2009, 03:07 AM~15065016
> *What Up KIKO  :wave:  not much just enjoying the Afghani weather.  :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PAULITO......WHEN YOU HEADED BACK HOME CABRON? STAY UP AND BE SAFE GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to Thank everyone for making it out here. ROLLERZ ONLY you guys came all 3 years of our bbq and made it what it is along with GOODTIMES and of corse Roy you too bro you came and you hung out with us and damn we got trashed out :cheesy: CITY WIDE it was nice seeing you there even though that little boy that was with Rich got the best of him :biggrin: SWEET DREAMS came out this year and helped the gathering and unity become even stronger.Man I had a blast and I'm sure my brother and Ruben did as well. It's alot of work for 3 guys but we did it with some help from our friends and family and it was all worth it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15066625
> *I want to Thank everyone for making it out here. ROLLERZ ONLY you guys came all 3 years of our bbq and made it what it is along with GOODTIMES and of corse Roy you too bro you came and you hung out with us and damn we got trashed out :cheesy: CITY WIDE it was nice seeing you there even though that little boy that was with Rich got the best of him :biggrin: SWEET DREAMS came out this year and helped the gathering and unity become even stronger.Man I had a blast and I'm sure my brother and Ruben did as well. It's alot of work for 3 guys but we did it with some help from our friends and family and it was all worth it
> *


*On behalf of my chapter......ROLLERZ ONLY will always support MOST HATED. You guys truely exemplify what "QUALITY over QUANTITY" truely means. We have a lot of respect for you guys and the cars you build. Thanks for a GOOD TIME we'll see you this weekend.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 13 2009, 12:30 PM~15066651
> *On behalf of my chapter......ROLLERZ ONLY will always support MOST HATED. You guys truely exemplify what "QUALITY over QUANTITY" truely means. We have a lot of respect for you guys and the cars you build. Thanks for a GOOD TIME we'll see you this weekend.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I would Like to thank the MOST HATED FAMILIA for all the hospitality.
It was a really GOOD TIME
Thanks again.....I think Chris has pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I really need to learn names :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hol....e.... chit what a play by Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 12:53 PM~15066808
> *I would Like to thank the MOST HATED FAMILIA  for all the hospitality.
> It was a really GOOD TIME
> Thanks again.....I think Chris has pics
> *


Chris is probably coma toast :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 02:10 PM~15067293
> *Chris is probably coma toast :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15066625
> *I want to Thank everyone for making it out here. ROLLERZ ONLY you guys came all 3 years of our bbq and made it what it is along with GOODTIMES and of corse Roy you too bro you came and you hung out with us and damn we got trashed out :cheesy: CITY WIDE it was nice seeing you there even though that little boy that was with Rich got the best of him :biggrin: SWEET DREAMS came out this year and helped the gathering and unity become even stronger.Man I had a blast and I'm sure my brother and Ruben did as well. It's alot of work for 3 guys but we did it with some help from our friends and family and it was all worth it
> *


i would like to apologize for not making it out there this year, but this is one example of how working shift work sucks. i personally promise that you will see more of us next year. it seems sometimes that if it wasnt for Rich being at every event people wouldnt know who we are.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Roy- thanks for the phone number the other night.  things worked out great. they should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. :biggrin:

I speak for all of us with Citywide and say hope to see everyone this weekend down south and that all is going well for everyone trying to get ready for the show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 13 2009, 03:05 PM~15067630
> *Roy- thanks for the phone number the other night.   things worked out great. they should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. :biggrin:
> 
> I speak for all of us with Citywide and say hope to see everyone this weekend down south and that all is going well for everyone trying to get ready for the show.
> *


yw bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I'm still hangin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and that was before the club :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15068036
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 13 2009, 02:53 PM~15067556
> *i would like to apologize for not making it out there this year, but this is one example of how working shift work sucks. i personally promise that you will see more of us next year. it seems sometimes that if it wasnt for Rich being at every event people wouldnt know who we are.
> *


I work shift work as well I work weekends and holidays evenings and graveyard so I totally understand what your saying.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15067799
> *and that was before the club :biggrin:
> *


I got all fucked up and that shot put things into perspective :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry you finally wake up Fawker? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:18 PM~15068076
> *What up Larry you finally wake up Fawker? :biggrin:
> *


I know man I was tired as fuck bro.. I even missed breakfast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15068092
> *I know man I was tired as fuck bro.. I even missed breakfast
> *


I didn't :biggrin: 
tell Soledad I said thank you very mush :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:22 PM~15068099
> *I didn't  :biggrin:
> tell Soledad I said thank you very mush :thumbsup:
> *


no problem hey did little Roy like that bike?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15068104
> *no problem hey did little Roy like that bike?
> *


Imma give it to him for his Birthday next month


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:24 PM~15068116
> *Imma give it to him for his Birthday next month
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it was a GOOD TIME ,MOST HATED
I didn't wanna go home but I would ended up trouble if I stayed longer :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hit a milestone today
It's been 7 years since I quit smoking cigs uffin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 02:19 PM~15067713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I looked all fuckd up in that pic  

I'll post up what pic's I do have later tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 05:02 PM~15068327
> *damn I looked all fuckd up in that pic
> 
> I'll post up what pic's I do have later tonight
> *


post em now fawker you aint got shit to do


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15066625
> *I want to Thank everyone for making it out here. ROLLERZ ONLY you guys came all 3 years of our bbq and made it what it is along with GOODTIMES and of corse Roy you too bro you came and you hung out with us and damn we got trashed out :cheesy: CITY WIDE it was nice seeing you there even though that little boy that was with Rich got the best of him :biggrin: SWEET DREAMS came out this year and helped the gathering and unity become even stronger.Man I had a blast and I'm sure my brother and Ruben did as well. It's alot of work for 3 guys but we did it with some help from our friends and family and it was all worth it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Sep 13 2009, 02:54 AM~15064929
> *wus crackin colorado jus checkin n was hoping to see some flickas from the MOST HATED Picnic :cheesy: but instead i'm saddened at the fact that everyone who attended is either A. still getting fucked up or B. passed out (with beers still in hand  ...  I hope everybody who attended had a GOODTIME...although i was not there, jus wanna say thanks to the MOST HATED familia for bringing everyone together once again n keeping the unity in OUR COMMUNITY  ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:41 PM~15068212
> *Damn it was a GOOD TIME ,MOST HATED
> I didn't wanna go home but I would ended up trouble if I stayed longer :happysad:
> *


Damn roy I thought your were gonna blow chunks for a min. LOL!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 13 2009, 05:44 PM~15068557
> *Damn roy I thought your were gonna blow chunks for a min. LOL!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:41 PM~15068212
> *Damn it was a GOOD TIME ,MOST HATED
> I didn't wanna go home but I would ended up trouble if I stayed longer :happysad:
> *


it would of been worth it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2009, 06:11 PM~15068723
> *it would of been worth it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:04 PM~15068331
> *post em now fawker you aint got shit to do
> *


I'll post them in a few because I'm tring to make a few movies for Larry and I need to get back to my other computer to post the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only pic I took at the Park and everyone was gone and taken with my cell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice proyect
http://denver.en.craigslist.org/cto/1352842870.html


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 07:04 PM~15069576
> *Only pic I took at the Park and everyone was gone and taken with my cell
> 
> 
> ...


heres the few pic's I took but there not the best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

about time fawker :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

heres a pic of Roy tring to park :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15070123
> *heres a pic of Roy tring to park :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you try navigating that fucker :angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

get any pics of the red 63 i missed?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 08:53 PM~15070181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


purple haze would look GOOD with that truck inna pic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 PM~15070186
> *get any pics of the red 63 i missed?
> *











this one right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15070196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
thats a nice pic of the 9


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 08:54 PM~15070186
> *get any pics of the red 63 i missed?
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 PM~15070186
> *get any pics of the red 63 i missed?
> *


I'm sure this is what your talking about but its a six fo homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 08:52 PM~15070162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 6 foe that is in the background here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 PM~15070186
> *get any pics of the red 63 i missed?
> *


 :nosad: I must have missed it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:00 PM~15070268
> *:nosad: I must have missed it
> *


Post more pics fawker :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this was crusing by and reminded me of the MONSTERS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

me and Jerry but I don't think I was as fuckd up as him


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like this pic and wanted to make it my new avi but OFF TOPIC would say I'm gay for having another guy as my avi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:10 PM~15070424
> *me and Jerry but I don't think I was as fuckd up as him
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:13 PM~15070468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I shoulda let you swap cameras that fucker taked decent pics,,,,,well besides the faces :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:15 PM~15070482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GHOSTS* hno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15070485
> *damn I shoulda let you swap cameras that fucker taked decent pics,,,,,well besides the faces :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Keep em coming dog ....got people overseas waiting on these :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jerry and Larry look like there having a good time :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:25 PM~15070611
> *Keep em coming dog ....got people overseas waiting on these :thumbsup:
> *


To see a buncha drunk mofos :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan
Rachel said Hi :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what the fuck Jerry was doing but I think he was going to start breakdancing :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:22 PM~15070573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Jerry was he telling people how he arm wrestled arnold again :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15070648
> *I don't know what the fuck Jerry was doing but I think he was going to start breakdancing :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:16 PM~15070495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a two headed person right here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15070661
> *Fucking Jerry was he telling people how he arm wrestled arnold again  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO nah he was telling foos how mush he loved me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15070648
> *I don't know what the fuck Jerry was doing but I think he was going to start breakdancing :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN THE MOTORCYCLE DANCE :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-AIY7oJEM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 13 2009, 09:34 PM~15070722
> *DOIN THE MOTORCYCLE DANCE :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-AIY7oJEM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
what up Party Paul


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics fucker wish I woulda took more damn can't believe the beer we went through :yessad:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070787
> *Nice pics fucker wish I woulda took more damn can't believe the beer we went through :yessad:
> *


lots of beer homie but I lasted to the end and I didn't think I would :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15070836
> *lots of beer homie but I lasted to the end and I didn't think I would :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good Yob


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:35 PM~15070744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what up Party Paul
> *


CHILLIN ROY WHAT YOU UP TO ROY , YOU DOING VEGAS ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15070945
> *CHILLIN ROY WHAT YOU UP TO ROY , YOU DOING VEGAS ?
> *


Nah Dog taking a break for Vegas,Pueblo is my last show this year then......frame off or 61 vert or Bubble :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any more pics Chrisladen?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 13 2009, 09:16 PM~15070495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ruben looks like he was gonna blow chunks :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:34 PM~15070727
> *What up Big Sean :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 08:25 PM~15070611
> *Keep em coming dog ....got people overseas waiting on these :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: that's true, it looks like ya'll had some fun. Sorry Larry i couldnt make i'll make sure im there next year homie.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

2 Members: greenmerc77, *OVERTIME*

What's going on Mr. President :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't go to the picnic, just busy as shit over here... Nice pics though it looked like you guys had fun!!! I owe you guys two Most Hated!!! 

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and the Broncos won!!! Im not saying their goin' to the Super Bowl already, but they won their 1st game!!! We'll see what the Raiders do wit' the Chargers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 08:52 PM~15070985
> *Any more pics Chrisladen?
> *


I got a few more but I got to make sure I can post them so I'll have to look at them after work


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 11 2009, 02:00 PM~15052792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my plates are back up for sale 1966 never been regesterd never been mounted 1 has a little paint removed not dented or scrached.they can be regesterd.i have the paper work on how you can do it.or chrome or gold or color match to your ride for just shows hit me up if your interested $ OR trade 720-495 2911 john :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 AM~15074985
> *my plates are back up for sale 1966 never been regesterd never been mounted 1 has a little paint removed not dented or scrached.they can be regesterd.i have the paper work on how you can do it.or chrome or gold or color match to your ride for just shows hit me up if your interested $ OR trade 720-495 2911 john :thumbsup:
> *


So, whutz the ticket on these???


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i want a $100


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15075179
> *i want a $100
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 04:12 PM~15068039
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 09:00 AM~15074683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15075872
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



I know...I just keep watching it. Nice seeing Cutlers bitch ass throw 4 ints too. Now once the Traiders get stomped out tonight it will be a nice opening week of football


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 09:00 AM~15074683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :rant:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 14 2009, 04:03 PM~15078470
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :rant:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 12:34 PM~15076527
> *I know...I just keep watching it.  Nice seeing Cutlers bitch ass throw 4 ints too. Now once the Traiders get stomped out tonight it will be a nice opening week of football
> *


*I hate to say it, but I want the traiders to win as they won't amount to shit anyways as the year goes on. We need SD to lose as many games as possible!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *painloc21*

whats up wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15081493
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21
> 
> ...



chillen bRO. Whats up with you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15081546
> *chillen bRO. Whats up with you?
> *



just chillen tryin to find somethin to do


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

shit you better save your energy sounds like were gonna be busy from thursday to monday


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15081572
> *shit you better save your energy sounds like were gonna be busy from thursday to monday
> *


 :uh:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 14 2009, 08:37 PM~15081618
> *:biggrin:
> *



*what do you have goin on perRO*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15081434
> *I hate to say it, but I want the traiders to win as they won't amount to shit anyways as the year goes on. We need SD to lose as many games as possible!
> *



I hate em both...but I hate the Traiders more :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 08:00 AM~15074683
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15083004
> *I hate em both...but I hate the Traiders more  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up everybody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2009, 02:19 AM~15085133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15083004
> *I hate the broncos the most...but I like the RAIDERS more  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED..........


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 02:36 PM~15089011
> *FIXED..........
> *



:nono:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2009, 02:19 AM~15085133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Probably my next jersey...if they have it in my size :happysad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15088990
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats my Last Name :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up GOODTIMER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 15 2009, 02:56 PM~15089209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2009, 10:09 PM~15093895
> *Thats my Last Name  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL....BUT I DONT LIKE THE JERSEY..............


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 15 2009, 10:11 PM~15093928
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15094192
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*Who is 1-0 and who is 0-1.....same song 2nd verse!  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 15 2009, 10:59 PM~15094632
> *Who is 1-0 and who is 0-1.....same song 2nd verse!
> *


can I be a backup singer la la la la la :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 15 2009, 10:59 PM~15094632
> *Who is 1-0 and who is 0-1.....same song 2nd verse!
> *


THAT DONT MEAN SHIT............... :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15094920
> *can I be a backup singer la la la la la :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 11:25 PM~15094940
> *THAT DONT MEAN SHIT............... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 15 2009, 11:40 PM~15095082
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want a fucking rat rod bad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 01:43 AM~15095713
> *I want a fucking rat rod bad
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go wedo :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15094192
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Broncos still probably won this game 42-13


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 01:43 AM~15095713
> *I want a fucking rat rod bad
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!!! they need to flat black or suede it out and pinstripe the shit out of it though!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 16 2009, 11:14 AM~15097949
> *I like that!!! they need to flat black or suede it out and pinstripe the shit out of it though!!!
> *



and chop the top about 6 inches :biggrin: that would be sicc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 16 2009, 11:14 AM~15097949
> *I like that!!! they need to flat black or suede it out and pinstripe the shit out of it though!!!
> *


that bare metal with surface rust looks good


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 11:07 AM~15098438
> *that bare metal with surface rust looks good
> *


X2 that fuckr looks sick just the way it is


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 16 2009, 12:07 PM~15098438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so!!! :biggrin:  Nevertheless the car is sic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15098359
> *and chop the top about 6 inches  :biggrin:  that would be sicc
> *


Im not personally into chopped tops but it would look sick!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15098550
> *Im not personally into chopped tops but it would look sick!!!
> *


you don't like them chopped down and lowered?? I think there cool but I do like that car as is even the top is cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 01:00 PM~15098945
> *you don't like them chopped down and lowered?? I think there cool but I do like that car as is even the top is cool
> *


I just don't see myself bein' comfortable in a chopped top car!!! :biggrin: I'd have to drive like ace ventura and shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 16 2009, 02:12 PM~15099532
> *I just don't see myself bein' comfortable in a chopped top car!!!  :biggrin:  I'd have to drive like ace ventura and shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats cuz you like 6'5" and most of these other midgets wouldn't need to roll like ace ventura :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 16 2009, 02:32 PM~15099703
> *Thats cuz you like 6'5" and most of these other midgets wouldn't need to roll like ace ventura  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Sep 16 2009, 02:12 PM~15099532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were not midgets we don't have giraffe necks thats all :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 03:48 PM~15100338
> *were not midgets we don't have giraffe necks thats all  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 03:48 PM~15100338
> *were not midgets we don't have giraffe necks thats all  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:nono: page 2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is everybody ready for the show?? Who's all going and who's all entering?? I'm going just to spectate


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15107072
> *is everybody ready for the show?? Who's all going and who's all entering?? I'm going just to spectate
> *


*My ride isn't ready, but I still want to contribute to the show, so I figure I'll enter the hard body contest.*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 08:54 AM~15107233
> *My ride isn't ready, but I still want to contribute to the show, so I figure I'll enter the hard body contest.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15107233
> *My ride isn't ready, but I still want to contribute to the show, so I figure I'll enter the hard body contest.
> *


You'll probably win that 4xl jersey you had on looked skinned tight when you rolled up :cheesy:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:02 AM~15107327
> *You'll probably win that 4xl jersey you had on looked skinned tight when you rolled up :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15107412
> *:0  :0  :0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I hope Sean knows I was playing with him or he's gonna be mad at me at the preparty :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15107233
> *My ride isn't ready, but I still want to contribute to the show, so I figure I'll enter the hard body contest.
> *


Hardbody or BIGBODY :uh:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:22 AM~15107473
> *I hope Sean knows I was playing with him or he's gonna be mad at me at the preparty :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2009, 09:26 AM~15107514
> *Hardbody or BIGBODY :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: * WHAT UP CHUNK?*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up ryderz


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 17 2009, 09:48 AM~15107674
> *what up ryderz
> *


 :wave: WHATS CRACKIN WEDO?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 17 2009, 10:49 AM~15107686
> *:wave: WHATS CRACKIN WEDO?
> *



Chillen. What up Tig. You gonna enter the Lincoln in this show?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 17 2009, 09:51 AM~15107695
> *Chillen. What up Tig. You gonna enter the Lincoln in this show?
> *


*I STILL AINT SURE YET, BUT I WILL BE DOWN THERE TOMORROW NIGHT EITHER WAY BRO.*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Right on. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 17 2009, 10:48 AM~15107671
> *:biggrin:  WHAT UP CHUNK?
> *


Just workin


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Chucc. Did i scare you off last night? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2009, 10:26 AM~15107514
> *Hardbody or BIGBODY :uh:
> *



I'd enter that contest..



And win :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2009, 10:02 AM~15107781
> *Just workin
> *


YEAH, YEAH  :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

any of you CO riders bringing cars to this weekends LRM show? if so lets see those pics homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 17 2009, 11:39 AM~15108100
> *any of you CO riders bringing cars to this weekends LRM show? if so lets see those pics homies
> *


Here you go


----------



## ~KRISTYLE~ (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2009, 02:59 PM~15109184
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work and hope to see them at the show.
should be a great show, mma fights too :biggrin: I can't wait


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO....Can't wait til the weekend
Just gotta find time to mount some more Chit :cheesy: 
Where is everyone staying?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Last day in the office today... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Citywide is going to try to bring a couple of cars. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 17 2009, 09:07 PM~15113144
> *Citywide is going to try to bring a couple of cars. Hope to see everyone there.
> *


ROY CC is gonna bring one car but stay all weekend


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 08:54 AM~15107233
> *My ride isn't ready, but I still want to contribute to the show, so I figure I'll enter the hard body contest.
> *


*SOMEBODY TAKE PICS SO I CAN SEE WHAT IM GOING UP AGAINST FOR THE LRM SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Sep 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15114453
> *SOMEBODY TAKE PICS SO I CAN SEE WHAT IM GOING UP AGAINST FOR THE LRM SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Always las minute-- but I think Im a little bit more on time then I was for Denver considering my motor went in at 11pm on saturday night- and got it running at 8am on sunday. Hopefully tomoROw goes good and then saturday will nothin cleaning during the day and partyin at night. :biggrin: 

















Hope i make it happen-- so this time I can actualy party with everybody- since I seem to always be workin till the las minute


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15114835
> *since I always wait till the last minute to do everything so I miss partying with everyone
> *



FIXT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

FUCK ALL YALL!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Except CHUCKIEBOY 63*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 11:30 PM~15115300
> *FUCK ALL YALL!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 11:36 PM~15115356
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE IF I DIDNT I WOULLDNT HAVE SOLD IT TO YOU


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 17 2009, 11:51 PM~15115492
> *THANKS HOMIE IF I DIDNT I WOULLDNT HAVE SOLD IT TO YOU
> *


*I took it to the car wash and home, so I didn't drive it long, but I was sure to roach them tires :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 11:30 PM~15115300
> *FUCK ALL YALL!!!
> *


WTF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C. PASSING BY WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15115503
> *I took it to the car wash and home, so I didn't drive it long, but I was sure to roach them tires :biggrin:
> *


What did you buy now??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15114835
> *Always las minute-- but I think Im a little bit more on time then I was for Denver considering my motor went in at 11pm on saturday night- and got it running at 8am on sunday. Hopefully tomoROw goes good and then saturday will nothin cleaning during the day and  partyin at night. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you bro ive been working on this car every night after work one thing after another down to a bad starter even. I'm getting off work early today to finish up, load the car and leave at 2 in the morning to head down saturday.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 18 2009, 06:03 AM~15116417
> *I feel you bro ive been working on this car every night after work one thing after another down to a bad starter even. I'm getting off work early today to finish up, load the car and leave at 2 in the morning to head down saturday.
> *


*You gonna come party with us Ivan? :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2009, 04:58 AM~15116300
> *What did you buy now??
> *


*A street cruiser :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2009, 02:35 AM~15116115
> *WTF
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 18 2009, 05:03 AM~15116417
> *I feel you bro ive been working on this car every night after work one thing after another down to a bad starter even. I'm getting off work early today to finish up, load the car and leave at 2 in the morning to head down saturday.
> *



FUN FUN FUN. Hopefulyl we'll all be drinkin some wild turkey together saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 18 2009, 05:03 AM~15116417
> *I feel you bro ive been working on this car every night after work one thing after another down to a bad starter even. I'm getting off work early today to finish up, load the car and leave at 2 in the morning to head down saturday.
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 18 2009, 06:09 AM~15116428
> *A street cruiser  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it that every car you buy has fat whites?!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 17 2009, 09:54 PM~15114835
> *Always las minute-- but I think Im a little bit more on time then I was for Denver considering my motor went in at 11pm on saturday night- and got it running at 8am on sunday. Hopefully tomoROw goes good and then saturday will nothin cleaning during the day and  partyin at night. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go man! Sorry I couldn't help you out but it looks like you made it happen. Good luck


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 18 2009, 06:04 AM~15116420
> *You gonna come party with us Ivan?  :cheesy:
> *


Yes i am


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 18 2009, 09:46 AM~15117670
> *Yes i am
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 18 2009, 08:02 AM~15117311
> *Way to go man!  Sorry I couldn't help you out but it looks like you made it happen.  Good luck
> *


Its all good- they stayed in the family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 18 2009, 06:09 AM~15116428
> *A street cruiser  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you got too much money cabron :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2009, 11:48 AM~15119226
> *you got too much money cabron :biggrin:
> *


50%hustler
+25%brains
+25% money
-------------------
= SEAN

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 18 2009, 01:23 PM~15119484
> *50%hustler
> +25%brains
> +25% money
> ...


 hno: :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 18 2009, 08:06 AM~15116945
> *Why is it that every car you buy has fat whites?!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Cuz deep deep deep down inside he loves fat whites.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:22 AM~15107473
> *I hope Sean knows I was playing with him or he's gonna be mad at me at the preparty :biggrin:
> *


I think I'm going to miss the preparty  

the show starts at 11am right?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15119950
> *Cuz deep deep deep down inside he loves fat whites.
> *


He must not have seen this earlier!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 18 2009, 03:42 PM~15120600
> *He must not have seen this earlier!
> *


*I don't keep cars long enough to notice the size of white wall on the tire  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 18 2009, 03:39 PM~15120571
> *I think I'm going to miss the preparty
> 
> the show starts at 11am right?
> *


How come??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2009, 05:53 PM~15122315
> *How come??
> *


just don't think I'm going to make it but you never know you might see me roll up there a little late.

so what time does the show start?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 18 2009, 07:14 PM~15122446
> *just don't think I'm going to make it but you never know you might see me roll up there a little late.
> 
> so what time does the show start?
> *


10am-5pm


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 18 2009, 09:00 PM~15123240
> *10am-5pm
> *



What up Devil?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15123240
> *10am-5pm
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 18 2009, 09:00 PM~15123240
> *10am-5pm
> *


I better not get too fucked up the night before then :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See everybody in Pueblo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2009, 07:26 AM~15125553
> *See everybody in Pueblo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Buffalo wild wings for the fight tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm chillin drinking a beer about to call GT jerry and you Roy :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15128677
> *I'm chillin drinking a beer about to call GT jerry and you Roy :biggrin:
> *


must be nice :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry I missed the pre-party Fellas..Wife got some bad news via text and I booogied back to the room with her....See everyone inna few GOOD luck to all them Ridaz showing today and hopefully we don't get too much sap on our rides


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd post more pic's but the people at the store are looking at me funny :angry:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

the people want more :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 20 2009, 05:48 PM~15135066
> *I'd post more pic's but the people at the store are looking at me funny :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


ay homie did you get any pics of my homegirls Yolands truck from NorCal? It busted out at the Pueblo show today. Its the tan and brown bomb truck from Viejitos cc, SanJose, CA. 5pump set up and everything engraved in it.

If anybody got pics send them my way, and thanks in advance. Her and her husband are driving home for the next 24hrs and wanted to text her some flicks for the long drive home


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

found one


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 20 2009, 11:32 PM~15138500
> *found one
> 
> 
> ...


I think by time I seen that truck my batteries died on me


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 20 2009, 06:48 PM~15135066
> *I'd post more pic's but the people at the store are looking at me funny :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 20 2009, 06:48 PM~15135066
> *I'd post more pic's but the people at the store are looking at me funny :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 i got a few good ones fromthe shows also  uplaoding em now...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15119950
> *Cuz deep deep deep down inside he loves fat whites.
> *


    ive only seen him with Skinny mexicans (chicks)..... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anybody have pics or video of my white 64 hopping ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn this weather sucks :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 AM~15140644
> *damn this weather sucks :angry:
> *


I came home to snow how is it over there ?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 AM~15140644
> *damn this weather sucks :angry:
> *


Good Thing we got some bad ass sweaters and jackets!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 AM~15140670
> *I came home to snow how is it over there ?
> *



rain and windy


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 21 2009, 10:47 AM~15140683
> *Good Thing we got some bad ass sweaters and jackets!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:52 AM~15140720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 11:19 AM~15140959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see if I offer to let you stay with us again next time your walking to Pueblo west :cheesy: nice pics bro


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 10:19 AM~15140448
> *Does anybody have pics or video of my white 64 hopping ?
> *


this one


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 21 2009, 12:06 PM~15141281
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I wish there was a picture of it in the air


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what up wedo 
what it do homie


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

who was the big winner of the show best off


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Nice pics


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 12:09 PM~15140861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we when down there to the show. your regal is clean as fuck homie cant beleave its not sold yet. that was a damn good show.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 01:54 PM~15141672
> *I wish there was  a picture of it in the air
> *


i got a pic of it in the air :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I hope everyone made it home safe. :biggrin: and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 21 2009, 03:38 PM~15143227
> *we when down there to the show. your regal is clean as fuck homie  cant beleave  its not sold yet. that was a damn good show.
> *


Thanks, Havent really been trying to sell it but if someone has the money i will.


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

whats up guys good good job on placing


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it down...hope you all had a good time


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh yeah...


*AFC West 

Denver Broncos 2-0 
San Diego Chargers 1-1 
Oakland Raiders 1-1 
Kansas City Chiefs 0-2 *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 21 2009, 02:59 PM~15142872
> *what up wedo
> what it do homie
> *



Chillen cuzzin. What up with you loc? When you gonna post up your pics from the show


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 21 2009, 04:27 PM~15143647
> *Sorry I couldn't make it down...hope you all had a good time
> *



What up Chris. I almost walked up to another big bald guy then he turned around and it wasent you. :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 AM~15140861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

these are the only pics i got of the show. These were all taken by my 9 year old.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 21 2009, 04:33 PM~15143718
> *What up Chris. I almost walked up to another big bald guy then he turned around and it wasent you.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nice pics...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Benny?


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

Nada nice pic lucky u werent naked :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 AM~15140707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 20 2009, 05:35 PM~15134967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One bad ass show is all I can say.......
Oh and my ass finally placed :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 06:29 PM~15145635
> *One bad ass show is all I can say.......
> Oh and my ass finally placed  :cheesy:
> *


congrats


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15145744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's one bad ass pic :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:25 PM~15145590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did this car hop after the show or anything just curious why the cars were never taken off of the trailer


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 06:37 PM~15145744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I missed it :angry: this is all I got to see


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15145781
> *Did this car hop after the show or anything just curious why the cars were never taken off of the trailer
> *


I missed most of the hop tring to get a beer so I don't know


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

c'mon chrisladen I know you got better pics than that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

but you can post em all if you want





is there a pueblo show topic?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 06:47 PM~15145880
> *c'mon  chrisladen I know you got better pics than that
> *


I was tring but my batteries were dead on my camera so every pic I took I had to push the power button and just start clickin it hoping it took the pic before the camera turned off


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My batts went out quick too but there was so many people there I figured there would be tons of pics up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:54 PM~15145975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie Sal's wagon is the shit....mofo is Clean!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 06:56 PM~15145999
> *Homie Sal's wagon is the shit....mofo is Clean!
> *


are these the rims from that car because I can't remember but I think they are and I fell in love with these rims


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:57 PM~15146010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want this Rag :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15146043
> *are these the rims from that car because I can't remember but I think they are and I fell in love with these rims
> 
> 
> ...


yes those are them


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 391_cutlass_@Sep 21 2009, 07:11 PM~15145425
> *Nada nice pic lucky u werent naked  :yes:
> *


if I told Ruben he could stay with me and I was naked then I got bigger problems to worry about then a naked picture


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15146226
> *if I told Ruben he could stay with me and I was naked then I got bigger problems to worry about then a naked picture
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15146211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When people were cruising in the show I saw one of these dudes eat it on the cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn who took this nice ass pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 21 2009, 08:14 PM~15146249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice rag.........I see it going places in the future :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:15 PM~15146268
> *Damn who took this nice ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


had to take one of the sweepstakes winners pic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15146303
> *had to take one of the sweepstakes winners pic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15146268
> *Damn who took this nice ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is a nice ass pic. heres the pic I took not half as nice but I like it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 08:19 PM~15146327
> *damn that is a nice ass pic. heres the pic I took not half as nice but I like it
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice pic it's just the light from the door coming from outside disturbed it alittle


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15145744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMM NICE PIC HOMIES LOOKS GOOD ..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:16 PM~15146277
> *that's a nice rag.........I see it going places in the future
> *


to another owner probably you wont have that for another year


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 AM~15140861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15146363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a dope pic bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15146357
> *:0 DAMM NICE PIC HOMIES LOOKS GOOD ..
> *


You missed a good show probably one of the best I've been to


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Next show VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15146360
> *to another owner probably you wont have that for another year
> *


I got motivation now I know what to do to take that 1st place home next year  
This Raggy is home to stay.....unless a done up Bubble or Ace rag comes my way  
Always on the move up doggie .....you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15146386
> *You missed a good show probably one of the best I've been to
> *


X63


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:25 PM~15146398
> *Next show VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


when you inviting us down to Rawlings homie?? :biggrin: but when theres no snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:23 PM~15146374
> *Thats a dope pic bro
> *


cosigned....best one yet


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:22 PM~15146356
> *Thats a nice pic it's just the light from the door coming from outside disturbed it alittle
> *


not as nice as the other pic but heres one more of JR's car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15146428
> *when you inviting us down to Rawlings homie?? :biggrin: but when theres no snow
> *


Next summer dogg our winters are like 8 months long around here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:25 PM~15146398
> *Next show VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


My homie invited me to Vegas with him and I'm not sure if I want to go or start on my 59 you know money ain't growing on trees down here in La Junta


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15146463
> *Next summer dogg our winters are like 8 months long around here.
> *


just let me know me and my lady will roll down and kick it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15146360
> *to another owner probably you wont have that for another year
> *


and FYI fawker it'll be a year next Month on this one.....longest one yet :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15145744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass pic!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:31 PM~15146490
> *and FYI fawker it'll be a year next Month on this one.....longest one yet :biggrin:
> *


oh fuck lets have a 1 year anniversary celebration doggie :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15146470
> *My homie invited me to Vegas with him and I'm not sure if I want to go or start on my 59 you know money ain't growing on trees down here in La Junta
> *


I saw those money trees in JRs yard go tranplant that bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:31 PM~15146482
> *just let me know me and my lady will roll down and kick it
> *


and me too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15146511
> *and me too
> *


we'll stop in Springs and pick up you and Linda :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15146502
> *oh fuck lets have a 1 year anniversary celebration doggie :cheesy:
> *


dats what I'm screamin......well unless I find another come up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15146509
> *I saw those money trees in JRs yard go tranplant that bitch
> *


The soil is different on my side of town it'll die quick


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was tring to get a good pic of this chick








and this little vato standing like 3 people away from me told me to give him my camera and I didn't want to but I did and this is what he took so I'll give the homie some prop's because he was tring to be all sneaky and shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15146509
> *I saw those money trees in JRs yard go tranplant that bitch
> *


co-signed right next to the Chromed out Rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15146521
> *dats what I'm screamin......well unless I find another come up
> *


so we gonna meet inbetween in Pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

who got the pics of the chick with here tittas out in the trokita?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:35 PM~15146538
> *co-signed right next to the Chromed out Rag
> *


thats not chrome bro the paint was all sanded off so it was bare metal


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15146511
> *and me too
> *


Yes anytime bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15146386
> *You missed a good show probably one of the best I've been to
> *


REALLY? THAT SUCKS I THOUGHT IT WAS NOT GONNA BE THAT GOOD CONSIDERING VEGAS JUST AROUND THE CORNER , :angry:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15146561
> *thats not chrome bro the paint was all sanded off so it was bare metal
> *


smoothest bare metal I ever seen....might as well tell his ass to pick up my gold plater and go to town on it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 21 2009, 07:36 PM~15146547
> *who got the pics of the chick with here tittas out in the trokita?
> *


I didn't see that so yeah someone needs to post that up so I can see it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15146581
> *REALLY? THAT SUCKS I THOUGHT IT WAS NOT GONNA BE THAT GOOD CONSIDERING VEGAS JUST AROUND THE CORNER ,  :angry:
> *


Vegas didn't have shit on this show IMO.....hopefully it will be an anual thang


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15146581
> *REALLY? THAT SUCKS I THOUGHT IT WAS NOT GONNA BE THAT GOOD CONSIDERING VEGAS JUST AROUND THE CORNER ,  :angry:
> *


fuck there was cruising during the show,they sold beer,they had peeps doing stunts on bikes,a hop, a sound contest,I think there was a couple of mma fights, bouncehouses and shit to do for the kids there was a lot going on.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somebody has to have a pic of all the kids on the trailer with the rides cruising


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, 84regal, Keepn'itReal, *TOPTHIS*, painloc21, OVERTIME

Props on your ride MOST HATED those pics Chris took of TOP THIS were badass bro. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15146226
> *if I told Ruben he could stay with me and I was naked then I got bigger problems to worry about then a naked picture
> *


dont go that way larry :nono:
and you snore too damn loud too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I watched the raiders game tambien


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:41 PM~15146618
> *fuck there was cruising during the show,they sold beer,they had peeps doing stunts on bikes,a hop, a sound contest,I think there was a couple of mma fights, bouncehouses and shit to do for the kids there was a lot going on.
> *


I went and checked out that boxing and this vato when in there and fuckn people up till this vato cought him off gaurd (sp) and layed his ass out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15146632
> *6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, 84regal, Keepn'itReal, TOPTHIS, painloc21, OVERTIME
> 
> Props on your ride MOST HATED those pics Chris took of TOP THIS were badass bro. :worship:  :worship:
> *


yeah chris did take some good pics i guess he has to be a little drunk to take good pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:44 PM~15146656
> *yeah chris did take some good pics i guess he has to be a little drunk to take good pics :biggrin:
> *


Fuck I wish he took a pic of my ride.....takes a lil Camera Magic to make my shit look good


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:42 PM~15146629
> *Somebody has to have a pic of all the kids on the trailer with the rides cruising
> *


are you talking about these kids?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:45 PM~15146667
> *Fuck I wish he took a pic of my ride.....takes a lil Camera Magic to make my shit look good
> *


Them kos helped you get that trophy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15146637
> *dont go that way larry :nono:
> and you snore too damn loud too!
> *


My bad on the snoring homie I was tired as fuck from the no sleep :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:47 PM~15146685
> *Them kos helped you get that trophy
> *


He needs gold ones :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:45 PM~15146667
> *Fuck I wish he took a pic of my ride.....takes a lil Camera Magic to make my shit look good
> *


I did take a pic of your car but only the front end and I didn't post it becuase your lady and you were cleaning it so I didn't want to post a pic that yous are in front of the car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:47 PM~15146685
> *Them kos helped you get that trophy
> *


Thank you for Sponsoring my Knock Offs Ivan from Martinez Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Good pics Devil :thumbsup: I didn't even see you takin that many

Good pics LIFTED :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:48 PM~15146705
> *He needs gold ones :biggrin:
> *


He better get to plating them with his plater :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 21 2009, 04:35 PM~15143740
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hernans the man for engraving! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:48 PM~15146705
> *He needs gold ones :biggrin:
> *


I'm looking homie....I'm looking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:50 PM~15146736
> *hernans the man for engraving! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup he did a sick job on a short notice as well


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15146722
> *Good pics Devil :thumbsup: I didn't even see you takin that many
> 
> Good pics LIFTED :biggrin:
> *


da old lady n lil charlie took most of them this time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15146725
> *He better get to plating them with his plater  :biggrin:
> *


Gold Solution is Essssspensiiiiibbbbb deez days .....but I think I am going to accquire more Chrome primero


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 21 2009, 07:49 PM~15146722
> *Good pics Devil :thumbsup: I didn't even see you takin that many
> 
> Good pics LFTED :biggrin:
> *


fixed  and thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey J when you were cruising and you drove by Sean and was talking to him I seen him lift up his shirt and he had a bikini tight under shirt


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:50 PM~15146736
> *hernans the man for engraving! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah i am definitely going to use him


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:23 PM~15145547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic chris!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know if there was ever a car or lowrider called "Midas Touch"? :0 
If not I may have a new theme


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:54 PM~15146794
> *Anybody know if there was ever a car or lowrider called "Midas Touch"? :0
> If not I may have a new theme
> *


Midas touch better be Robert Espinoza gold homie because on the song every thing he touched turned to gold :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:54 PM~15146784
> *thats a nice pic chris!
> *


thanks homie  I try and I would have alot more pics but like I said my batteries died right of way and I couldn't go get more batteries being that I was drinking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 08:56 PM~15146817
> *thanks homie  I try and I would have alot more pics but like I said my batteries died right of way and I couldn't go get more batteries being that I was drinking
> *


I think Yolanda messed up my camera and I forgot to get batts to try it and wish I would have


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:52 PM~15146768
> *Hey J when you were cruising and you drove by Sean and was talking to him I seen him lift up his shirt and he had a bikini tight under shirt
> *


 THATS HOE WE ROLL!! HE WAS GOING TO USE IT IN THE HARD BODY BUT HIM AND I WERE THE ONLY ONES THAT ENTERED IT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:55 PM~15146811
> *Midas touch better be Robert Espinoza gold homie because on the song every thing he touched turned to gold :biggrin:
> *


  that makes me miss my homie Steve because he had the same affect on things he touched


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 08:57 PM~15146837
> *THATS HOE WE ROLL!! HE WAS GOING TO USE IT IN THE HARD BODY BUT HIM AND I WERE THE ONLY ONES THAT ENTERED IT
> *


hardbody that would of been a belly bopping contest :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15146811
> *Midas touch better be Robert Espinoza gold homie because on the song every thing he touched turned to gold :biggrin:
> *


why you gotta mention a legend when I'm trying to motivate myself fawker......
Did that car have the undies done in Oro tambien?
if so Imma forget about the all gold :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought the cutty was almost done fes?? how far along is it?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:58 PM~15146848
> *hardbody that would of been a belly bopping contest :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I could have won that shit :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:59 PM~15146858
> *why you gotta mention a legend when I'm trying to motivate myself fawker......
> Did that car have the undies done in Oro tambien?
> if so Imma forget about the all gold :happysad:
> *


How dare you ask if he had the undies done you know damn well he did foolio


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15146875
> *:0 I could have won that shit :cheesy:
> *


you would of bopped them fuckers from far away :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:59 PM~15146861
> *I thought the cutty was almost done fes?? how far along is it?
> *


What Cutty?
Pics or........you know the rest :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:58 PM~15146848
> *hardbody that would of been a belly bopping contest :cheesy:
> *


WE'LL STILL TAKE YOUR GIRL!!   JK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:01 PM~15146891
> *What Cutty?
> Pics or........you know the rest :cheesy:
> *


doesn't fesboogie have a cutty??wtf you smoking Roy


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:01 PM~15146886
> *you would of bopped them fuckers from far away :biggrin:
> *


  damn I need to loose some weight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:01 PM~15146895
> *WE'LL STILL TAKE YOUR GIRL!!      JK
> *


na man she don't like little fat light complected fools didn't you see me she likes little fat dark complected fools :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15146876
> *How dare you ask if he had the undies done you know damn well he did foolio
> *


I know dog......Shit homie is a legend and reps Colo well and after this show leaks out fools will know it's the one to hit


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:03 PM~15146922
> *na man she don't like little fat light complected fools didn't you see me she likes little fat dark complected fools :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15146906
> * damn I need to loose some weight
> *


na bro put that budlight down and it'll go away fool you looked tore down at the show :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:03 PM~15146922
> *na man she don't like little fat light complected fools didn't you see me she likes little fat dark complected fools :cheesy:
> *


THATS NOT WHAT SHE TOLD ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:01 PM~15146900
> *doesn't fesboogie have a cutty??wtf you smoking Roy
> *


just haven't seen that ride in like 4 of my cars=(2.5 years) :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15146954
> *THATS NOT WHAT SHE TOLD ME!! :biggrin:
> *


see now I'd talk about your girl but I know you don't have one :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:04 PM~15146949
> *na bro put that budlight down and it'll go away fool you looked tore down at the show :biggrin:
> *


well of course I lookd tore down I started drinking at 8:30am thinking I was going to stop when I got to the show and well that didn't happen. you should have seen me when we seen yous leaving Pueblo I was all fuckd up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey J the ride looked sick cruizin homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:06 PM~15146984
> *well of course I lookd tore down I started drinking at 8:30am thinking I was going to stop when I got to the show and well that didn't happen. you should have seen me when we seen yous leaving Pueblo I was all fuckd up
> *


I bet, when I ran into you after 1pm you dropping beers and cigs and all that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OVERTIME, Keepn'itReal, MOSTHATED CC, 84regal, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, mikegDenver[/SIZE

why is this guys name all light compared to our names? is it because he's a noob?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:07 PM~15147005
> *Hey J the ride looked sick cruizin homie :thumbsup:
> *


that car always looks good either rolling or layed out on the floor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:06 PM~15146984
> *well of course I lookd tore down I started drinking at 8:30am thinking I was going to stop when I got to the show and well that didn't happen. you should have seen me when we seen yous leaving Pueblo I was all fuckd up
> *


PICS or.......


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15146970
> *see now I'd talk about your girl but I know you don't have one :0  :0
> *


MY LADY WILL KICK YOUR ASS THATS WHY! :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15147015
> *I bet, when I ran into you after 1pm you dropping beers and cigs and all that
> *


damn I forgot about that  thanks for reminding me fuckr :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147027
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OVERTIME, Keepn'itReal, MOSTHATED CC, 84regal, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, mikegDenver
> 
> ...


fixt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147027
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OVERTIME, Keepn'itReal, MOSTHATED CC, 84regal, RO4LIFE 719, 300MAG, mikegDenver[/SIZE
> 
> ...



Yes I think that means less than a year


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:07 PM~15147005
> *Hey J the ride looked sick cruizin homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:59 PM~15146861
> *I thought the cutty was almost done fes?? how far along is it?
> *


Shit it is... when I bring it out, It'll probably be snowing!!! Im honestly 2 to 3 weeks from bein' done!!! For now ofcourse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:09 PM~15147030
> *PICS or.......
> *


I don't have any pics fuckr my batteries died don't you remember me saying that a few pages back :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15147031
> *MY LADY WILL KICK YOUR ASS THATS WHY! :0
> *


Chuck with a wig on and fixing to do shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15146968
> *just haven't seen that ride in like 4 of my cars=(2.5 years) :biggrin:
> *


Hey itz only been 2 years!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:11 PM~15147087
> *I don't have any pics fuckr my batteries died don't you remember me saying that a few pages back :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but I was hoping somebody took pics when you was losing Cigs,beers,and Batteries :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2009, 09:11 PM~15147081
> *Shit it is... when I bring it out, It'll probably be snowing!!! Im honestly 2 to 3 weeks from bein' done!!! For now ofcourse!!!  :biggrin:
> *


so it has new paint and interior??I thought thats what you said you were doing right along with the full frame wrap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15147105
> *Hey itz only been 2 years!!!  :biggrin:
> *


My bad dog.....ok....ok....I remember....back in my LS days :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15147112
> *Yeah but I was hoping somebody took pics when you was losing Cigs,beers,and Batteries :cheesy:
> *


I wish I did I was like WTF bro


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15147103
> *ME with a wig on and fixing to do shit
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15147060
> *Yes I think that means less than a year
> *


mikegDenver see you in OFF TOPIC in 30 days homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15147125
> *My bad dog.....ok....ok....I remember....back in my LS days :thumbsup:
> *


Dats why I buy my shit......It'd be 5 years for me to even wrap a frame :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15147133
> *
> *


when you turn to changing someones post thats when you know you win  I was just fucking with you J you know that bro got respect for RO homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15147125
> *My bad dog.....ok....ok....I remember....back in my LS days :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS YOUR LS DAYS CUZ I REMEMBERED THATS WHEN FES HOPPED IN DENVER COULD BE WORSE FES IT COULD HAVE BEEN AS LONG AS MINE THAT STILL AINT DONE.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

WHO TOOK HOME THE MONEY IN BESTS OF PLEASE I DIDN' T STAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15147153
> *THAT WAS YOUR LS DAYS CUZ I REMEMBERED THATS WHEN FES HOPPED IN DENVER COULD BE WORSE FES IT COULD HAVE BEEN AS LONG AS MINE THAT STILL AINT DONE.
> *


Hell I ain't gonna lie it took me a while to do up my Elco and it's gonna take a minute for this 59


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:14 PM~15147129
> *I wish I did I was like WTF bro
> *


yesterday wasn't a good day for me I even lost some money later in the night


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:17 PM~15147165
> *Hell I ain't gonna lie it took me a while to do up my Elco and it's gonna take a minute for this 59
> *


Shit my kids will have to finish my cutty its taking so damn long


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:17 PM~15147176
> *yesterday wasn't a good day for me I even lost some money later in the night
> *


damn I should of followed you around


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15147150
> *when you turn to changing someones post thats when you know you win  I was just fucking with you J you know that bro got respect for RO homie
> *


I KNO IM JUST PLAYING WITH YOU BROUND ME OR SEAN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:18 PM~15147186
> *Shit my kids will have to finish my cutty its taking so damn long
> *


 The Regal Gods will bless you my son :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15147200
> *I KNO IM JUST PLAYING WITH YOU BROUND ME OR SEAN :biggrin:
> *


I trust her she's down with me and MOST HATED 4 LIFE doggie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:19 PM~15147196
> *damn I should of followed you around
> *


it wouldn't have been worth it to follow me around I only lost like $40


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15147214
> *The Regal Gods will bless you my son :angel:
> *


it's a cutlass you high mofo :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15147220
> *it wouldn't have been worth it to follow me around I only lost like $40
> *


thats a weeks pay for me you fucking baller


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:52 PM~15146768
> *Hey J when you were cruising and you drove by Sean and was talking to him I seen him lift up his shirt and he had a bikini tight under shirt
> *


 *:uh: Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: *


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15147215
> *I trust her she's down with me and MOST HATED 4 LIFE doggie
> *


THATS A GOOD THING! BUT YOU NEVER KNO SHE MGHT WANNA WEAR THE OTHER BLACK AND GOLD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15147245
> *:uh: Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


you got me fool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15147200
> *I KNO IM JUST PLAYING WITH YOU BROUND ME OR SEAN :biggrin:
> *


Damn I heard that.....somebody had a nice weekend and has a lil confidence..... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15147225
> *it's a cutlass you high mofo :cheesy:
> *


Hes always talking shit and calling it a regal with him and his vert 57 impla


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15147249
> *THATS A GOOD THING! BUT YOU NEVER KNO SHE MGHT WANNA WEAR THE OTHER BLACK AND GOLD
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15147259
> *Hes always talking shit and calling it a regal with him and his vert 57 impla
> *


shoulda called it a 6FOE....same thang


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15147233
> *thats a weeks pay for me you fucking baller
> *


says the guy with the 59 impala :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15147249
> *THATS A GOOD THING! BUT YOU NEVER KNO SHE MGHT WANNA WEAR THE OTHER BLACK AND GOLD
> *


thats a broad statement there is alot of black n gold car clubs :biggrin: and trust me newphew I know it's all *MH *for her


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15147249
> *THATS A GOOD THING! BUT YOU NEVER KNO SHE MGHT WANNA WEAR THE OTHER BLACK AND GOLD
> *


you sure this isn't Adam on J's account?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

mike must not have a keyboard because he still has 0 post


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Where are all the hyna pics they were everywhere that day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15147321
> *Where are all the hyna pics they were everywhere that day
> *


what about your hyna with the yellow tube top


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I just got on here and u fools talking about me and some one's lady. I don't ROll like that....I have enough female pROblems  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15147339
> *what about your hyna with the yellow tube top
> *


Oh you heard about that one huh :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15147339
> *what about your hyna with the yellow tube top
> *


this one :0


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15147342
> *I just got on here and u fools talking about me and some one's lady. I don't ROll like that....I have enough female pROblems
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No but she would have worked for awhile


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 21 2009, 08:29 PM~15147342
> *I just got on here and u fools talking about me and some one's lady. I don't ROll like that....I have enough female pROblems
> *


they were also talking about the belly bopping contest that I would have took you and 300mag out of with the quickness


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15147342
> *I just got on here and u fools talking about me and some one's lady. I don't ROll like that....I have enough female pROblems
> *


Hey I just mentioned about the tight shirt you had on and you guys belly bopping and he couldn't take it and he right away went to the old lady jokes. Then I called him on it and he couldn't say nothing but to change my words around so thank him for that one. I mentioned I was on the little fat fool list I'm not in denial


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15147349
> *Oh you heard about that one huh :biggrin:
> *


heard?? I seen it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:39 PM~15147481
> *heard?? I seen it
> *


any pic's of the chick because I'm lost


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:39 PM~15147481
> *heard?? I seen it
> *


I thought i was on the DL guess not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:32 PM~15147381
> *No but she would have worked for awhile
> *


Pinche Casanova


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15147500
> *I thought i was on the DL guess not
> *


on the DL on the main floor in front of everybody? :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn Roy must be wrinting a book because he's been replying for a while :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:38 PM~15147469
> *Hey I just mentioned about the tight shirt you had on and you guys belly bopping and he couldn't take it and he right away went to the old lady jokes. Then I called him on it and he couldn't say nothing but to change my words around so thank him for that one. I mentioned I was on the little fat fool list I'm not in denial
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:41 PM~15147512
> *Pinche Casanova
> *


His name is Juan from now on. He tells the hoes to recognize the real don when they see juan :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:41 PM~15147515
> *on the DL on the main floor in front of everybody? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

2 chicks in one day at the same show aint bad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:42 PM~15147536
> *His name is Juan from now on. He tells the hoes to recognize the real don when they see juan :cheesy:
> *


Don Juan huh?
That's better than Don Julio :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:41 PM~15147517
> *damn Roy must be wrinting a book because he's been replying for a while :0
> *


some of us are not as smart as you Chris we have to let the words come to us in thought :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15147249
> *THATS A GOOD THING! BUT YOU NEVER KNO SHE MGHT WANNA WEAR THE REAL BLACK AND GOLD
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15147551
> *Don Juan huh?
> That's better than Don Julio :biggrin:
> *


he'd be don foolio :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15147562
> *
> *


your a cool dude bro changing your words and trying to put my club down now big man bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15147569
> *he'd be don foolio  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:38 PM~15147469
> *Hey I just mentioned about the tight shirt you had on and you guys belly bopping and he couldn't take it and he right away went to the old lady jokes. Then I called him on it and he couldn't say nothing but to change my words around so thank him for that one. I mentioned I was on the little fat fool list I'm not in denial
> *


STFU FOO JK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ivans cool he can take a joke guess I better figure out who those are before I open my mouth


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I am a fool for dealing with some drunk ass chick sometimes huh Larry


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15147554
> *some of us are not as smart as you Chris we have to let the words come to us in thought :biggrin:
> *


sorry I didn't think it was that hard to put a little "(sp)" after the big words you didn't know how to spell like I do :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:45 PM~15147589
> *your a cool dude bro changing your words and trying to put my club down now big man bro
> *


 YOU KNO I GOT MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GUYS!! NO DISRESPECT GOING ON ALL FUN AND GAMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147596
> *STFU FOO JK
> *


I thought you were but you don't stop man changing your words like that but it's all good I ain't tripping we ain't trying to be the best were just the best we can be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15147611
> *I am a fool for dealing with some drunk ass chick sometimes huh Larry
> *


It's all good bro you cool peeps in my book


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147602
> *Ivans cool he can take a joke guess I better figure out who those are before I open my mouth
> *


I know he can fucker has known me for a few years :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15147645
> *I know he can fucker has known me for a few years :biggrin:
> *


I met him first and he still went GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15147639
> *It's all good bro you cool peeps in my book
> *


Can we get the rundown? :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:47 PM~15147611
> *I am a fool for dealing with some drunk ass chick sometimes huh Larry
> *


don't be a fool then homie and quit fuckn with them drunk chicks  

send them to my drunk ass and we can drunk talk to each other as long as she's not going to get out of hand


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:48 PM~15147621
> *I thought you were but you don't stop man changing your words like that but it's all good I ain't tripping we ain't trying to be the best were just the best we can be
> *


YOU DONT HAVE TO GET ALL PP HURT BRO IM JUST PLAYIN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147658
> *don't be a fool then homie and quit fuckn with them drunk chicks
> 
> send them to my drunk ass and we can drunk talk to each other as long as she's not going to get out of hand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147658
> *don't be a fool then homie and quit fuckn with them drunk chicks
> 
> send them to my drunk ass and we can drunk talk to each other as long as she's not going to get out of hand
> *


I thought you already dealt with this one before Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147653
> *I met him first and he still went GT
> *


 :biggrin: 
you know GT and MH like Brothers


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147657
> *Can we get the rundown? :cheesy:
> *


You know some of it


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15147667
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO GET ALL PP HURT BRO IM JUST PLAYIN
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15147667
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO GET ALL PP HURT BRO IM JUST PLAYIN
> *


better upsize that RO and pp hurt who me now way bro just call it like I see it just like Swiph :biggrin: We got a rare thing going on in Colorado thats Unity between clubs and I plan on keeping it that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15147670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that shit is funny if you really picture it
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:51 PM~15147671
> *I thought you already dealt with this one before Chris
> *


damn homie what do you know that I don't and who was it?

I hope your not going to tell me who I think you are


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:52 PM~15147695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that shit is funny if you really picture it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they probably both drop their beer bend down to get it bump heads and knock each other out :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15147653
> *I met him first and he still went GT
> *


Shit you thought i was a cereal killer cowboy from wyoming when you met me. Then i get called out by your girls friend saying i dont have a car :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15147674
> *:biggrin:
> you know GT and MH like Brothers
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15147707
> *they probably both drop their beer bend down to get it bump heads and knock each other out :cheesy:
> *


lmfao


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15147698
> *damn homie what do you know that I don't and who was it?
> 
> I hope your not going to tell me who I think you are
> *


An old LJ GIRL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:54 PM~15147717
> *Shit you thought i was a cereal killer cowboy from wyoming when you met me. Then i get called out by your girls friend saying i dont have a car :biggrin:
> *


No way bro I called you quick to meet up with you and we had a GOODTIME drinking


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15147737
> *An old LJ GIRL
> *


nuff said


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:55 PM~15147737
> *An old LJ GIRL
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

well im out i got to go to work and make some money for vegas I'm still tired i havent even unloaded the car yet from sunday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15147797
> *well im out i got to go to work and make some money for vegas I'm still tired i havent even unloaded the car yet from sunday.
> *


so is it on the trailer out in the snow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:55 PM~15147737
> *An old LJ GIRL
> *


Name alias AKA BKA ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15147826
> *Name alias AKA BKA ?
> *


rosa the manosa :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fuck it started snowing here as I was unloading


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15147838
> *fuck it started snowing here as I was unloading
> *


damn snow already that sux


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15147825
> *so is it on the trailer out in the snow?
> *


The snow is gone now but its cold had to turn the heater up shit i'm still hooked up to the trailer too.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15147833
> *rosa the manosa :cheesy:
> *


And Victoria


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15147833
> *rosa the manosa :cheesy:
> *


 :0 






jp I dont know anybody :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics or......well it doesn't matter :angry:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TRade you guys some snow for some of the HOT ASS SUN we have down here :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15147884
> *TRade you guys some snow for some of the HOT ASS SUN we have down here  :biggrin:
> *


SOLD


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll give you 8 months worth of snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15147887
> *SOLD
> *


X2 C0-signed.....what up Cuzzin hows that Uce Life?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey when Swiph seen me at the show he rolled up to me open arms for that hug right away :biggrin: right on Swiph :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

it was pretty nice today only like 100 . and we are getting into the low 70s overnight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:04 PM~15147906
> *it was pretty nice today only like 100 . and we are getting into the low 70s overnight
> *


I think it hit low 30's today....mid Sept......crazy chit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:05 PM~15147924
> *I think it hit low 30's today....mid Sept......crazy chit
> *


I wonder if were gonna have a bad winter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:04 PM~15147903
> *Hey when Swiph seen me at the show he rolled up to me open arms for that hug right away :biggrin: right on Swiph :cheesy:
> *


he was eyeballing my crotch and right away I had to kick rocks :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15147900
> *X2 C0-signed.....what up Cuzzin hows that Uce Life?
> *


UCE is doing real good I was asked to be our V.P. here in PHX .


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15147924
> *I think it hit low 30's today....mid Sept......crazy chit
> *


wow i would not be able to work in that weather :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15147951
> *UCE is doing real good I was asked to be our V.P. here in PHX .
> *


Congrats .......really GOOD Family to be in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15147945
> *he was eyeballing my crotch and right away I had to kick rocks :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn fool thats fucked up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 PM~15147971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: damn fool thats fucked up
> *


 :dunno: 
Guess he's getting ready for a bright future?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147965
> *wow i would not be able to work in that weather  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you would.....just gotta have the Carharts


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15147969
> *Congrats .......really GOOD Family to be in
> *


thanks and they have been great to us here in PHX . we will be celebrating our first year annivesary as a chapter october 10th :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:12 PM~15148025
> *thanks and they have been great to us here in PHX . we will be celebrating our first year annivesary as a chapter october 10th  :biggrin:
> *


That's Lil Roys B-day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:10 PM~15147980
> *:dunno:
> Guess he's getting ready for a bright future?
> *


He's actual a cool dude I feel bad he couldn't go out with a bang at the show but it didn't work out but hey he was there representing


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:13 PM~15148045
> *That's Lil Roys B-day
> *


same days as my daughter Ayanna . thats some cool shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats again JR from the big MOST HATED for bringing that 1st place trophy home to CO where it belongs and the 3rd place sweepstakes fawker.....car looks really GOOD bRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 08:58 PM~15147797
> *well im out i got to go to work and make some money for vegas I'm still tired i havent even unloaded the car yet from sunday.
> *


*THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:16 PM~15148086
> *Congrats again JR from the big MOST HATED for bringing that 1st place trophy home to CO where it belongs and the 3rd place sweepstakes fawker.....car looks really GOOD bRO
> *


Don't forget about Ruben he placed as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:15 PM~15148069
> *same days as my daughter Ayanna . thats some cool shit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:18 PM~15148123
> *Don't forget about Ruben he placed as well
> *


You know I can't forget Ruben......I think he got robbed and didn't wanna mention it but fuck yeah he had the G-bodies on lock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:21 PM~15148163
> *You know I can't forget Ruben......I think he got robbed and didn't wanna mention it but fuck yeah he had the G-bodies on lock
> *


But congrats on the 2nd big Rube Dog


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Heres some Club UNITY down here in the az side . If you guys get to cold up there come on out !!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15148198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit Dec 12th we're gonna be Assholes to Elbows in Snow :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148250
> *shit Dec 12th we're gonna be Assholes to Elbows in Snow :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damm that sucks it might be a lil cold down here , nothing like that though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm out congrats to all the winners and people that just went out to rep.....big ups....bad ass show....anxiously awaiting year 2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:32 PM~15148341
> *I'm out congrats to all the winners and people that just went out to rep.....big ups....bad ass show....anxiously awaiting year 2
> *


good night homie and the rest of CO :wave:
its time for me to go back to the basement


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:27 PM~15148267
> *damm that sucks it might be a lil cold down here , nothing like that though
> *


I know I hear cali boys talking about shows in November and shit like that and I'm like


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Roy. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:39 PM~15148453
> *I know I hear cali boys talking about shows in November and shit like that and I'm like
> *


Yeah our bbq season is just starting , we will have differnt Club bbq every weekend from late october till mid jan. Its nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 PM~15148530
> *Yeah our bbq season is just starting , we will have differnt Club bbq every weekend from late october till mid jan. Its nice
> *


Damn thats cool were done over here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mikegDenver, JOHNJOHN

whats up homie? :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Got a give it up to Julian for puttin it down with the Black Cutty!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry fellas just figuring this shit out


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:41 PM~15146618
> *fuck there was cruising during the show,they sold beer,they had peeps doing stunts on bikes,a hop, a sound contest,I think there was a couple of mma fights, bouncehouses and shit to do for the kids there was a lot going on.
> *


 :angry: I MISSED IT ALL , AND BETO WAS CALLING ME LIKE FUCK TO COME DOWN , I HOPE HE MADE MONEY , SO IT CAN BE A ANNUAL SHOW . POST MORE PICS , HOW WAS ATTENDANCE?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:54 PM~15146794
> *Anybody know if there was ever a car or lowrider called "Midas Touch"? :0
> If not I may have a new theme
> *


YUP- and it was also a 63 RAG


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 21 2009, 11:57 PM~15149409
> *sorry fellas just figuring this shit out
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF IT IN THE AIR HOMIE , I SEE ITS POWERED BY BM SO I KNOW ITS GOTTA SWING. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2009, 11:59 PM~15149434
> *YUP- and it was also a 63 RAG
> *


Whats up Swiph it was nice seeing you at the show bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Paul wish you could of been at the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 11:59 PM~15149433
> *:angry: I MISSED IT ALL , AND BETO WAS CALLING ME LIKE FUCK TO COME DOWN , I HOPE HE MADE MONEY , SO IT CAN BE A ANNUAL SHOW . POST MORE PICS , HOW WAS ATTENDANCE?
> *


I hope so because he leaked the rumor that lowrider might not come back to Colorado next year so possibly no Denver show but Pueblo might take over we'll see what happens


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15149442
> *ANY PICS OF IT IN THE AIR HOMIE , I SEE ITS POWERED BY BM SO I KNOW ITS GOTTA SWING. :cheesy:
> *



No pics of it swinging yet sill working out all the bugs and yes its all black magic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 AM~15149519
> *No pics of it swinging yet sill working out all the bugs and yes its all black magic
> *


Looks good Mike what you got in the trunk??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15147903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT FOOL-- thats cause I was suprised to see you get a fuccin hard on when I appeared in fROnt of you-- first I looked to see if there was some hot chic aROund- but nope sure wasnt-- tehn when you kicced rox I figured it was cause your ****** ass was ambarrased  
















:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Colorado Thanks for having me out! had a blast! hope to come again soon! Thank You! be sure to check out vol.16 with Colorado on it!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:10 AM~15149544
> *YA- I thought it would be funny to catch you before you caught me :biggrin:
> *


that you did homie that you did :biggrin: and it was funny as hell to me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:10 PM~15147980
> *:dunno:
> Guess he's getting ready for a bright future?
> *


Jus cause you went to prison and got your ass opened up- dont mean all us white boys have to have that happen


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15146811
> *Midas touch better be Robert Espinoza gold homie because on the song every thing he touched turned to gold :biggrin:
> *


HE'S MOVED ON TO PLATNUIM NOW HOMIE , YOU HAVENT SEEN PURO ONDA LATELY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 22 2009, 12:11 AM~15149551
> *Colorado Thanks for having me out! had a blast! hope to come again soon! Thank You! be sure to check out vol.16 with Colorado on it!
> *


how did you like the show??


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:09 PM~15149531
> *Looks good Mike what you got in the trunk??
> *


  Cant release all that but its single pump It will finally be out next summer


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:06 PM~15149496
> *Whats up Paul wish you could of been at the show
> *


What up Homie and Congrats to MOST HATED and every body that placed. Wish i was there, maybe next year and maybe with another ride :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15149560
> *HE'S MOVED ON TO PLATNUIM NOW HOMIE , YOU HAVENT SEEN PURO ONDA LATELY?
> *


I heard it was getting redone just didn't know how so can you tell the difference between platnium and silver/chrome??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15149564
> * Cant release all that but its single pump It will finally be out next summer
> *


I never understood why people are stash with what they have but good luck next summer I'm sure you'll do alright


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15148064
> *He's actual a cool dude I feel bad he couldn't go out with a bang at the show but it didn't work out but hey he was there representing
> *


YA- im still pretty irritated that my 64 fell on its face for its las show-- well show with a crowd anyways- I should have jus left it alone-- BUT I WANTED TRIPLES FUCCIN BAD- it jus didnt work out as planned :angry: 

Dont worry though- Ill be hoppin it at a show up here next weekend-- and I GURANTEE THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN TWICE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15147160
> *WHO TOOK HOME THE MONEY IN BESTS OF PLEASE I DIDN' T STAY
> *


SUP PIMP HOLLA AT ME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15149568
> *What up Homie and Congrats to MOST HATED and every body that placed. Wish i was there, maybe next year and maybe with another ride  :biggrin:
> *


on behalf of the club thanks bro we try to hang in there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:14 AM~15149585
> *YA- im still pretty irritated that my 64 fell on its face for its las show-- well show with a crowd anyways- I should have jus left it alone-- BUT I WANTED TRIPLES FUCCIN BAD- it jus didnt work out as planned :angry:
> 
> Dont worry though- Ill be hoppin it at a show up here next weekend-- and I GURANTEE THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN TWICE
> *


damn wish I could see it make sure someone tapes it and posts it up so we can see how it does good luck as well


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15147321
> *Where are all the hyna pics they were everywhere that day
> *


X2 THATS WHAT IM WAITING FOR , ANY PICS OF THE GT LINE UP ? LOOKS LIKE MOST HATED WAS DOING BIG THINGS OUT THERE , LOOKING GOOD ROY GOOD TO SEE YOU SHOWING , WHO WON THE HOP?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:05 PM~15149488
> *Whats up Swiph it was nice seeing you at the show bro
> *


What up Larry- it was good to se you to. THAT SHOW WAS SICC AS FUCC-- I hope its gonna stay aROund- EVEN IF IT AINT LRM Im sure BETO will make it happen. 

My daughters trike to a Sweepstakes tROPHY- a Full custom class tROphy-- a BEST PAINT tROphy- and a BEST Plating tROphy.. IM PROUD AS FUC- &I may not have had the best show- BUT MY PRINCESS WAS ALL SMILES_ and that makes up for my chipper ass performance at the hopp.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 21 2009, 11:11 PM~15149551
> *Colorado Thanks for having me out! had a blast! hope to come again soon! Thank You! be sure to check out vol.16 with Colorado on it!
> *


Wish I could have been a part of it- but o well- Im glad you made it out-- hopefully Ill be on like volume 80 somethin when I get out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:19 AM~15149627
> *What up Larry- it was good to se you to. THAT SHOW WAS SICC AS FUCC-- I hope its gonna stay aROund- EVEN IF IT AINT LRM Im sure BETO will make it happen.
> 
> My daughters trike to a Sweepstakes tROPHY- a Full custom class tROphy-- a BEST PAINT tROphy- and a BEST Plating tROphy.. IM PROUD AS FUC- &I may not have had the best show- BUT MY PRINCESS WAS ALL SMILES_ and that makes up for my chipper ass performance at the hopp.
> *


I hope it stays around as well if it does we need to do something about that after cruise though it wasn't that great. I seen your daughter raking up them trophies doggie  Congradulations to her


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:19 AM~15149627
> *What up Larry- it was good to se you to. THAT SHOW WAS SICC AS FUCC-- I hope its gonna stay aROund- EVEN IF IT AINT LRM Im sure BETO will make it happen.
> 
> My daughters trike to a Sweepstakes tROPHY- a Full custom class tROphy-- a BEST PAINT tROphy- and a BEST Plating tROphy.. IM PROUD AS FUC- &I may not have had the best show- BUT MY PRINCESS WAS ALL SMILES_ and that makes up for my chipper ass performance at the hopp.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:16 PM~15149599
> *damn wish I could see it make sure someone tapes it and posts it up so we can see how it does good luck as well
> *


Dont worry- Ill make sure of it. and this show is only a few miles fROm my ladies house- SO IM DRIVIN IT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 22 2009, 12:18 AM~15149611
> *X2 THATS WHAT IM WAITING FOR , ANY PICS OF THE GT LINE UP ? LOOKS LIKE MOST HATED WAS DOING BIG THINGS OUT THERE , LOOKING GOOD ROY GOOD TO SEE YOU SHOWING , WHO WON THE HOP?
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 11:18 PM~15149611
> *X2 THATS WHAT IM WAITING FOR , ANY PICS OF THE GT LINE UP ? LOOKS LIKE MOST HATED WAS DOING BIG THINGS OUT THERE , LOOKING GOOD ROY GOOD TO SEE YOU SHOWING , WHO WON THE HOP?
> *


THE ELEPHANTS OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 22 2009, 12:21 AM~15149643
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice to meet you bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:23 AM~15149665
> *THE ELEPHANTS OF COURSE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM~15149642
> *I hope it stays around as well if it does we need to do something about that after cruise though it wasn't that great. I seen your daughter raking up them trophies doggie  Congradulations to her*


YA- im super happy for her.. At the end of the day- thats all that TRULY matteres to me- IS HER SMILE. and she was smiling all big- I WAS CHEESIN TO thou- cause I busted my ass to build her trike. 

We were standin by it- and some guy walked up and was lookin at it and says "damn- thats some nice fiberglass work" I looked at him and said
"SHIT FOOL-- you crazy THATS SOME GANGSTA ASS METAL WORK- AINT NO FIBEGLASS ON THAT TRIKE AT ALL" :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:19 AM~15149627
> *What up Larry- it was good to se you to. THAT SHOW WAS SICC AS FUCC-- I hope its gonna stay aROund- EVEN IF IT AINT LRM Im sure BETO will make it happen.
> 
> My daughters trike to a Sweepstakes tROPHY- a Full custom class tROphy-- a BEST PAINT tROphy- and a BEST Plating tROphy.. IM PROUD AS FUC- &I may not have had the best show- BUT MY PRINCESS WAS ALL SMILES_ and that makes up for my chipper ass performance at the hopp.
> *


HEY SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE ITS ALL PART OF THE HOP GAME , YOUR DAUGHTER WAS HAPPY , AND YOU HAD A GOODTIME THATS ALL THAT MATTERS. :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:23 AM~15149665
> *THE ELEPHANTS OF COURSE :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA START BREEDING ELEPHANTS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:26 AM~15149699
> *YA- im super happy for her.. At the end of the day- thats all that TRULY matteres to me- IS HER SMILE. and she was smiling all big- I WAS CHEESIN TO thou- cause I busted my ass to build her trike.
> 
> We were standin by it- and some guy walked up and was lookin at it and says "damn- thats some nice fiberglass work" I looked at him and said
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 11:27 PM~15149707
> *HEY SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE ITS ALL PART OF THE HOP GAME , YOUR DAUGHTER WAS HAPPY , AND YOU HAD A GOODTIME THATS ALL THAT MATTERS. :cheesy:
> *


YUP- thats 100 homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 12:13 AM~15149575
> *I heard it was getting redone just didn't know how so can you tell the difference between platnium and silver/chrome??
> *


WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL SEE BRO , HOPEFULY BY NEXT YEAR.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 22 2009, 12:31 AM~15149746
> *WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL SEE BRO , HOPEFULY BY NEXT YEAR.
> *


I can't wait


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149727
> *IM GONNA START BREEDING ELEPHANTS  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully they will be extinct by the time i get out :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15145781
> *Did this car hop after the show or anything just curious why the cars were never taken off of the trailer
> *


i was told that they forgot the ramps for the trailer. :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratz to all that placed. Wish i could have seen the trophy presentation but i was out in the parking lot with one our members and his broken regal


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 22 2009, 06:26 AM~15150774
> *i was told that they forgot the ramps for the trailer.  :dunno:
> *


I think thats BS-- TRUX LIKE THAT- WITH TRAILRS LIKE THAT-- dont forget ramps. But O well- if thats thier story :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWIPH, stepurgameup, curiousdos

BLVDBULLYS new owner in the house



























I saw the name- went and searched it- and read the one post he left-- had to see what new guy was in our topic :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 21 2009, 09:13 PM~15147117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itz in the paint process right now and my interior is gonna be next, but im tryin' to take it out a couple of times before it really starts snowing... it don't stop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 07:36 AM~15150813
> *I think thats BS-- TRUX LIKE THAT- WITH TRAILRS LIKE THAT-- dont forget ramps. But O well- if thats thier story :biggrin:
> *


Real talk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Good Morning Colorado...it's good to see this topic move some pages :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 22 2009, 08:03 AM~15150926
> *Good Morning Colorado...it's good to see this topic move some pages :cheesy:
> *


Seen the signature... so is the rag BMH equipped or do you have something else up your sleeves??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 22 2009, 06:58 AM~15150904
> *Real talk!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You know i keep it 100 at all times- even if ****** hate me for it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 22 2009, 12:45 PM~15152529
> *
> *


that Lincoln was looking REALLY NICE...as was the rest of the R.O. fleet at the show, keep up the good work homies :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 08:15 AM~15150989
> *You know i keep it 100 at all times- even if ****** hate me for it :biggrin:
> *


We wanted to see whut that orange cutty was gonna do!!! And the Impala and the Monte on the trailer looked pretty sick, but how the fuck you just gonna keep them on the trailer???


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 22 2009, 10:54 AM~15152600
> *that Lincoln was looking REALLY NICE...as was the rest of the R.O. fleet at the show, keep up the good work homies :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

THANKZ SEAN, CHUCK, AND CREW FOR EVERYTHING IN PUEBLO! HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY OUT THERE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15152754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 07:39 AM~15150825
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWIPH, stepurgameup, curiousdos
> 
> ...


OL private eye Swiph


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:22 PM~15152869
> *THANKZ SEAN, CHUCK, AND CREW FOR EVERYTHING IN PUEBLO!  HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY OUT THERE!
> *


 Anytime bRO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 22 2009, 11:22 AM~15152869
> *THANKZ SEAN, CHUCK, AND CREW FOR EVERYTHING IN PUEBLO!  HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY OUT THERE!
> *


*x76* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15152754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:22 PM~15152869
> *THANKZ SEAN, CHUCK, AND CREW FOR EVERYTHING IN PUEBLO!  HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY OUT THERE!
> *


*It was fun having you out in our small town. Can't wait to hit your neck of the woods :cheesy: *


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15152754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Chipper :biggrin: Lookin Good Ivan!!!


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

Were's The Picture's From The Show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Sep 22 2009, 02:44 PM~15154251
> *Were's The Picture's From The Show?
> *


about 15 pages back


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

Has To Be More Pictures Than That!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what it do fat wedo


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

my top pick of the show...


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 22 2009, 04:18 PM~15155110
> *my top pick of the show...
> 
> 
> ...


mine too even sportin hail damage


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Great show, I didn't think I was going to come, but I got hooked up with some wristbands. Lots of cars, plenty of shade and things to do. 10x better than the Denver show!

My camera batts died too  I'll post up the few pics I got later


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone with a better pic of this car


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 22 2009, 04:32 PM~15155256
> *anyone with a better pic of this car
> 
> 
> ...


That was a nice car


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

who took sweepstakes at the show please can someone till me


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 11:25 AM~15152898
> *OL private eye Swiph
> *


MAkin sure it wasnt a Fed and shit- you know I gotta make sure of that shit for all my coloRadO riders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 07:31 PM~15157169
> *MAkin sure it wasnt a Fed and shit- you know I gotta make sure of that shit for all my coloRadO riders
> *


I don't have anything to hide so I ain't worried about them


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 07:05 PM~15157527
> *I don't have anything to hide so I ain't worried about them
> *


It dont matter if you do or not- THE FEDS TRYIN TO GET ANYBODY THEY CAN. ANd once they charge you OFF SOME BULLSHIT -- its a fight for ya life- TRUST ME


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15148197
> *But congrats on the 2nd big Rube Dog
> *


right on, no biggy on 2nd place ive seen judges put cars in the wrong class for years no big deal i had a good time!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15157630
> *It dont matter if you do or not- THE FEDS TRYIN TO GET ANYBODY THEY CAN. ANd once they charge you OFF SOME BULLSHIT -- its a fight for ya life- TRUST ME
> *


yeah but you got to be doing a little something wrong or with the wrong people I mean something they don't just snatch fools out of thin air for just standing there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 07:05 PM~15157527
> *I don't have anything to hide so I ain't worried about them
> *


  WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:08 PM~15158320
> * WHAT UP DADDY
> *


Not much man whats good with you?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 07:17 PM~15157630
> *It dont matter if you do or not- THE FEDS TRYIN TO GET ANYBODY THEY CAN. ANd once they charge you OFF SOME BULLSHIT -- its a fight for ya life- TRUST ME
> *


WHAT UP DADDY SWIPH, THEY DONT JUST GO SNATCHING UP EVERYBODY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 22 2009, 09:00 PM~15158208
> *right on, no biggy on 2nd place ive seen judges put cars in the wrong class for years no big deal i had a good time!
> *


Yeah as long as there is shows there will be controversial calls as well as things overlooked or judged wrong in a persons mind.Although your car blew all the other G-Bodies that was there outta the water(IMO)....this was one of those times
Big ups for reppin hard Ruben


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:09 PM~15158329
> *Not much man whats good with you?
> *


GETTING READY TO START COACHING MY KIDS BASKETBALL TEAM AGAIN AND MOVING TO THE NEW SHOP, I ORDERED THESE WHEELS FOR A CUSTOMER SHOULD BE HERE ANY DAY I THINK YOU WILL LIKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:11 PM~15158359
> *WHAT UP DADDY SWIPH, THEY DONT JUST GO SNATCHING UP EVERYBODY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




What up Phillipa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:14 PM~15158401
> *Yeah as long as there is shows there will be controversial calls as well as things overlooked or judged wrong in a persons mind.Although your car blew all the other G-Bodies that was there outta the water(IMO)....this was one of those times
> Big ups for reppin hard Ruben
> *


DAMN ROY, I HEAR YOU OUT THERE IN THE SPRINGS DOIN IT :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15158425
> *DAMN ROY, I HEAR YOU OUT THERE IN THE SPRINGS DOIN IT :0
> *


Nah doggie just trying to tread water Big Daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15158453
> *Nah doggie just trying to tread water Big Daddy
> *


LIKE ALL OF US :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH ALL THE PICTURES FROM THE SHOW?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15158523
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL THE PICTURES FROM THE SHOW?
> *


I think everybody who went had camera trouble  I'd tell you to send me pics of those wheels but we both know that isn't going to happen :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15158523
> *WHATS UP WITH ALL THE PICTURES FROM THE SHOW?
> *


Batteries


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:23 PM~15158555
> *I think everybody who went had camera trouble  I'd tell you to send me pics of those wheels but we both know that isn't going to happen :biggrin:
> *


I WILL AS SOON AS THEY GET HERE, I KNOW I SAY THAT ALL THE TIME :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:26 PM~15158606
> *I WILL AS SOON AS THEY GET HERE, I KNOW I SAY THAT ALL THE TIME :uh:
> *


I'll be waiting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what wheels? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:32 PM~15158694
> *what wheels? :0
> *


some wheels he got for a customer he just said I'd like them but what he should of said was you can't afford them :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:34 PM~15158726
> *some wheels he got for a customer he just said I'd like them but what he should of said was you can't afford them :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: THEY ARE REALLY NICE CHINAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I like Chinas too :cheesy:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got any knock offs Phillipa?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:41 PM~15158827
> *Got any knock offs Phillipa?
> *


I KNOW YOU, THE KIND YOU WANT I JUST SOLD 6 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS SO NOT RIGHT NOW  ONLY GOT CHINAS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15158805
> *I like Chinas too :cheesy:
> *


hell I roll C's doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:43 PM~15158876
> *I KNOW YOU, THE KIND YOU WANT I JUST SOLD 6 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS SO NOT RIGHT NOW  ONLY GOT CHINAS
> *


I been looking for 72's for the longest  
If you hear of any Dayton Gold cut out 2 bars let me know homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15158915
> *I been looking for 72's for the longest
> If you hear of any Dayton Gold cut out 2 bars let me know homie
> *


 :0 WHAT DO YOU HAVE 88S?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15158891
> *hell I roll C's doggie
> *


Cannibus?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:47 PM~15158937
> *:0 WHAT DO YOU HAVE 88S?
> *


Yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:47 PM~15158938
> *Cannibus?
> *


China's homie and I'm telling you there is a beat up cutty down here I mean beat to shit I'm gonna talk him out his 72s for those 88s :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15158954
> *China's homie and I'm telling you there is a beat up cutty down here I mean beat to shit I'm gonna talk him out his 72s for those 88s :biggrin:
> *


How are the 72's though?
:0


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Sep 22 2009, 12:30 PM~15152949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME THROUGH WHENEVER! YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU OUT HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15158952
> *Yeah
> *


WOULD YOU TRADE YOUR 88 DAYTON SPOKES FOR 100 SPOKE CHINAS, THEY DO HAVE MORE SPOKES SO THEY HAVE A HIGHER VALUE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15159000
> *How are the 72's though?
> :0
> *


They look really clean to me but I haven't been all up on em or nothing


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15158954
> *China's homie and I'm telling you there is a beat up cutty down here I mean beat to shit I'm gonna talk him out his 72s for those 88s :biggrin:
> *


THAT GUY STILL GOT THEM RIMS, YOU HAVENT HIT HIM UP YET :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:05 PM~15158277
> *yeah but you got to be doing a little something wrong or with the wrong people I mean something they don't just snatch fools out of thin air for just standing there
> *


YA- this is the biggest issue right here- thats how they be gettin muthafuccas on CONSPIRACY CHARGES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 09:54 PM~15159060
> *YA- this is the biggest issue right here- thats how they be gettin muthafuccas on CONSPIRACY CHARGES
> *


thats why you watch your company I know you can't at all times but most of the time you know what your homies are up to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:53 PM~15159041
> *THAT GUY STILL GOT THEM RIMS, YOU HAVENT HIT HIM UP YET :0
> *


someone hurt my feelings but when they heal I'm asking :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:52 PM~15159020
> *WOULD YOU TRADE YOUR 88 DAYTON SPOKES FOR 100 SPOKE CHINAS, THEY DO HAVE MORE SPOKES SO THEY HAVE A HIGHER VALUE
> *


sure :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 08:11 PM~15158359
> *WHAT UP DADDY SWIPH, THEY DONT JUST GO SNATCHING UP EVERYBODY
> *


LOOK- Ive done some dirt- WAIT- let me rephrase that- IVE DONE ALOT OF DIRT in my time- but when I got snatched up-THAT SHIT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH ME- They didnt have shit on me-- NO PIX- NO PHONE CALLS- NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER.. But as soon as my EX-=PARTNER fROM my shop found out it was beneficial to put it off on me-- thats exactly what happened. HEARSAY WILL DROP A FOOL QUIC IN THE FEDERAL SYSTEM- and when the charges are 10 to 80 years-- it takes alot to push your luc and go to trial- thats why the feds have a 93% conviction rate- and only go to trial 4.8% of the time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:57 PM~15159104
> *someone hurt my feelings but when they heal I'm asking :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 08:56 PM~15159094
> *thats why you watch your company I know you can't at all times but most of the time you know what your homies are up to
> *


Ya- you right on that-- but before I got Indited- I thought you actualy had to be SELLING DOPE-- turns out that aint the way it is :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 09:58 PM~15159120
> *LOOK- Ive done some dirt- WAIT- let me rephrase that- IVE DONE ALOT OF DIRT in my time- but when I got snatched up-THAT SHIT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH ME-  They didnt have shit on me-- NO PIX- NO PHONE CALLS- NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER.. But as soon as my EX-=PARTNER fROM my shop found out it was beneficial to put it off on me-- thats exactly what happened. HEARSAY WILL DROP A FOOL QUIC IN THE FEDERAL SYSTEM- and when the charges are 10 to 80 years-- it takes alot  to push your luc and go to trial- thats why the feds have a 93% conviction rate- and only go to trial 4.8% of the time
> *


I feel for you Adam


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 10:01 PM~15159175
> *Ya- you right on that-- but before I got Indited- I thought you actualy had to be SELLING DOPE-- turns out that aint the way it is :angry:
> *


see I don't like to hang around people that do that shit let alone even smoke weed or anything like that.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:02 PM~15159183
> *I feel for you Adam
> *


I dont want no sympathy- only person I feel for is my daughter- shes the one thats feelin this more than anybody. Im lookin at it like this is jus time for shit Ive done in my past and got away with- it jus finaly caught up with me  

When you see her at a show- stop by say whats up and let her know how pROud her dad is of her for bein the stROng girl she is..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:09 PM~15159285
> *see I don't like to hang around people that do that shit let alone even smoke weed or anything like that.
> *


Trust me- I have a whole new perspective on shit now. This was a big wake up call-- Im gonna be gone for a while-- but when I get out- SHITS GONNA BE ON and poppin.. Actualy- if things go well- the shit Im tryin to make happen will be poppin before Im even out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 10:10 PM~15159310
> *I dont want no sympathy- only person I feel for is my daughter- shes the one thats feelin this more than anybody. Im lookin at it like this is jus time for shit Ive done in my past and got away with- it jus finaly caught up with me
> 
> When you see her at a show- stop by say whats up and let her know how pROud her dad is of  her for bein the stROng girl she is..
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15159345
> *Trust me- I have a whole new perspective on shit now. This was a big wake up call-- Im gonna be gone for a while-- but when I get out- SHITS GONNA BE ON and poppin.. Actualy- if things go well- the shit Im tryin to make happen will be poppin before Im even out
> *


so what you got in mind??or top secret??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 08:58 PM~15159120
> *LOOK- Ive done some dirt- WAIT- let me rephrase that- IVE DONE ALOT OF DIRT in my time- but when I got snatched up-THAT SHIT HAD NOTHIN TO DO WITH ME-  They didnt have shit on me-- NO PIX- NO PHONE CALLS- NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER.. But as soon as my EX-=PARTNER fROM my shop found out it was beneficial to put it off on me-- thats exactly what happened. HEARSAY WILL DROP A FOOL QUIC IN THE FEDERAL SYSTEM- and when the charges are 10 to 80 years-- it takes alot  to push your luc and go to trial- thats why the feds have a 93% conviction rate- and only go to trial 4.8% of the time
> *


WELL BIG DADDY I DONT KNOW YOUR CASE AND THATS YOUR THING, BUT THEY JUST DONT GO SNATCHING UP RANDOM PEOPLE LIKE YOU SAYING ****** AT BUGER KING GETTING CASES, I WILL SPEAK FROM MY SIDE I WAS IN THE GAME IN KANSAS CITY, THEY BUILD CASES PERIOD THEY WATCH THEY DOCUMENT THE BUILD FOR MONTHS IN MOST CASES YEARS. MY DAD DID EIGHT YEARS. MY BROTHER HAD A CASE AGAINST HIM BUT HE ENDED UP PAYING WITH HIS LIFE SHOT 9 TIMES AND THROWN IN A LAKE. I KNEW WHAT WAS THE RULES BEFORE I PLAYED THE GAME EITHER I WOULD PAY WITH JAIL TIME OR MY LIFE SO I LEFT THAT LIFE. AND STILL ENDED UP WITH THE SAME SHIT AND NOT HAVING TO WORRY BOUT SOMEONE KICKING IN MY DOOR. I WAS JUST ABOUT TO BECOME A POLICE OFFICER RECENTLY, BUT I DECIDED THAT WAS NOT FOR ME EITHER WITH MY FAMILY. I KNOW YOU HAVE A LITTLE GIRL AND I WISH YOU THE BEST CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS HARD FOR ME WHEN MY DAD WENT AWAY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Glen give us the lowdown was the show a success??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15159345
> *Trust me- I have a whole new perspective on shit now. This was a big wake up call-- Im gonna be gone for a while-- but when I get out- SHITS GONNA BE ON and poppin.. Actualy- if things go well- the shit Im tryin to make happen will be poppin before Im even out
> *


well let us in on it homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 10:15 PM~15159380
> *Glen give us the lowdown was the show a success??
> *


Yes and is there talk of next year?
Because I am counting the days already :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

topic from the show...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15159404


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15159373
> *WELL BIG DADDY I DONT KNOW YOUR CASE AND THATS YOUR THING, BUT THEY JUST DONT GO SNATCHING UP RANDOM PEOPLE LIKE YOU SAYING ****** AT BUGER KING GETTING CASES, I WILL SPEAK FROM MY SIDE I WAS IN THE GAME IN KANSAS CITY, THEY BUILD CASES PERIOD THEY WATCH THEY DOCUMENT THE BUILD FOR MONTHS IN MOST CASES YEARS. MY DAD DID EIGHT YEARS. MY BROTHER HAD A CASE AGAINST HIM BUT HE ENDED UP PAYING WITH HIS LIFE SHOT 9 TIMES AND THROWN IN A LAKE. I KNEW WHAT WAS THE RULES BEFORE I PLAYED THE GAME EITHER I WOULD PAY WITH JAIL TIME OR MY LIFE SO I LEFT THAT LIFE. AND STILL ENDED UP WITH THE SAME SHIT AND NOT HAVING TO WORRY BOUT SOMEONE KICKING IN MY DOOR. I WAS JUST ABOUT TO BECOME A POLICE OFFICER RECENTLY, BUT I DECIDED THAT WAS NOT FOR ME EITHER WITH MY FAMILY. I KNOW YOU HAVE A LITTLE GIRL AND I WISH YOU THE BEST CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS HARD FOR ME WHEN MY DAD WENT AWAY
> *


Heres i is real quic for ya- an FUC THE FEDS THAT READ THIS SHIT!!

My partner fROm my shop was sellin dope REPEATEDLY to a SHOP CUSTOMER OF OURS. that customer dROpped a hot UA for COKE-- to try and save his ass some time cause he was already on PAROLE- he ROlled on my paryner fROm my shop-- this was JUNE 23rd of 08. Over the course of the next week- Him and mY shop partner conversated 11 times abotu him wantin to pic up another Q-KI-- ALL THE PHONES CALL WERE MADE FROM THE FEDERAL FACILITY-- AND RECORDED. On JUne 30th- the day afrter the Denver show- My partner was in mY Denali with me-- and they pulled us over. Took us to a Federal Holding facility and I didnt have shit to say- He knew he was fucced and started spittin off every name he could to save his ass- EVEN HIS BEST FRIEND HE REFFERED TO AS THE BIGGEST DOPE DEALER IN NORTHERN COLORADO. BLA BLA BLA- that was a WEEK LONG CASE.. I aint goin on about it anymore than that.. TRUST ME- PEEPS GET FUCCED IN THE FED SYSTEM ALL THE TIME.. granted -- most of us have done dirt before-- thats what makes it so easy to target us. FUC IT- ITS DONE AND OVER- now I gotta jus do my time-_ IM gonna get thROugh this


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15159380
> *Glen give us the lowdown was the show a success??
> *


 we had about 560 entries on atendance not sure i haveny talked to beto it was a good show i hope he can bring it back next year if he does it will be bigger and better


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15159389
> *well let us in on it homie!!!
> *


Yall will hear about it- dont worry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15159553
> *we had about 560 entries on atendance not sure i haveny talked to beto  it was a good show i hope he can bring it back next year if he does it will be bigger and better
> *


Thats what I like to hear :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15159560
> *Yall will hear about it- dont worry
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 09:28 PM~15159533
> *Heres i is real quic for ya- an FUC THE FEDS THAT READ THIS SHIT!!
> 
> My partner fROm my shop was sellin dope REPEATEDLY to a SHOP CUSTOMER OF OURS. that customer dROpped a hot UA for COKE-- to try and save his ass some time cause he was already on PAROLE- he ROlled on my paryner fROm my shop-- this was JUNE 23rd of 08. Over the course of the next week- Him and mY shop partner conversated 11 times abotu  him wantin to pic up another Q-KI-- ALL THE PHONES CALL WERE MADE FROM THE FEDERAL FACILITY-- AND RECORDED. On JUne 30th- the day afrter the Denver show- My partner was in mY Denali with me-- and they pulled us over. Took us to a Federal Holding facility and I didnt have shit to say- He knew he was fucced and started spittin off every name he could to save his ass- EVEN HIS BEST FRIEND HE REFFERED TO AS THE BIGGEST DOPE DEALER IN NORTHERN COLORADO. BLA BLA BLA- that was a WEEK LONG CASE.. I aint goin on about it anymore than that.. TRUST ME- PEEPS GET FUCCED IN THE FED SYSTEM ALL THE TIME.. granted -- most of us have done dirt  before-- thats what makes it so easy to target us. FUC IT- ITS DONE AND OVER- now I gotta jus do my time-_ IM gonna get thROugh this
> *


DAMN, WELL THE PROBLEM IN WITH YOUR FRIEND AND MOST PEOPLE IN THE GAME DONT UNDERSTAND THE RULES OR THEY FORGET QUICK. THEY ENJOY THE CARS, WOMEN, MONEY AND THE STATUS OF BEING IN THE GAME BUT THEY ALWAYS FORGET YOU EITHER PAY WITH YOUR LIFE OR JAIL TIME AND ENDED UP FACING ALOT OF YEARS SO THEY END UP TELLING. AND IN THE GAME AINT NO FRIENDS CAUSE THEY ARE THE ONES WHO ALWAYS WANT WHAT YOU GOT AND THE FIRST TO THROW YOU UNDER TO GET LESS TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So you find you a 59 yet glen??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 09:35 PM~15159634
> *DAMN, WELL THE PROBLEM IN WITH YOUR BITCH ASS EX SHOP EX PARTNER AND MOST PEOPLE IN THE GAME DONT UNDERSTAND THE RULES OR THEY FORGET QUICK. THEY ENJOY THE CARS, WOMEN, MONEY AND THE STATUS OF BEING IN THE GAME BUT THEY ALWAYS FORGET YOU EITHER PAY WITH YOUR LIFE OR JAIL TIME AND ENDED UP FACING ALOT OF YEARS SO THEY END UP TELLING. AND IN THE GAME AINT NO FRIENDS CAUSE THEY ARE THE ONES WHO ALWAYS WANT WHAT YOU GOT AND THE FIRST TO THROW YOU UNDER TO GET LESS TIME
> *


He aint no friend of mine..

ANd yup- thats the truth- they cant man up and take it.. Its a shame to- cause if he would have- hed only be doin 20 more months than he is now. OH WELL. IM DONE TALKIN BOUT IT- I hate the thought of it anymore.
SO- hows the lac comin bROther


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15159772
> *He aint no friend of mine..
> 
> ANd yup- thats the truth- they cant man up and take it.. Its a shame to- cause if he would have- hed only be doin 20 more months than he is now. OH WELL. IM DONE TALKIN BOUT IT- I hate the thought of it anymore.
> ...


RE DOING EVERYTHING TO GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR, THE FIRST THING I'M DOING IS MY LITTLE BOYS PEDEL CAR, THAT I GOT FROM MOSTHATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 22 2009, 10:48 PM~15159815
> *RE DOING EVERYTHING TO GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR, THE FIRST THING I'M DOING IS MY LITTLE BOYS PEDEL CAR, THAT I GOT FROM MOSTHATED
> *


I have to build mine for sure this winter no excuses


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:51 PM~15159871
> *I have to build mine for sure this winter no excuses
> *


MY LITTLE BOY WAS LIKE YOU NEED TO BE WORKING ON MY CAR AFTER HE SEEN HIS FRIENDS BEING WORKED ON :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *Pure Perfection*

Missed you at the BBQ you should of came out and represented your club


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got this 1979 el camino 350 was a 1 owner car until I purchased it. It runs really good. A/c blows cold new windshield and cd player I'll let it go for $2,500 if anybody in Co is interested hit me up.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*MORNING COLORADO*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO..........*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 11:34 PM~15160647
> *I got this 1979 el camino 350 was a 1 owner car until I purchased it. It runs really good. A/c blows cold new windshield and cd player I'll let it go for $2,500 if anybody in Co is interested hit me up.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 09:49 AM~15162645
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT
> *


It's like a yellowish green


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Most everybody in here hated on Big wheeled rides- but this to me is the one that jus looks like it should sit this way- no doubt about it. I saw this at a couple other shows- and was like DAAAAAAMN-- thats what the fuc Im talkin bout..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jay was ttryin to talk to Cippy- so he had to squat down a little :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I figured Id post these up since I got em. I ddint take many pics-- My camera was full of battery- but I was tired as fuc..
2nd place in FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
2nd Place Sweepstakes
BEST PAINT & 
BEST PLATING. 
So- she was all smiles and I was very pROud.
This pic doesnt really show the paint to well-- but its the only one I got of it fROm the show..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 11:58 AM~15163773
> *I figured Id post these up since I got em. I ddint take many pics-- My camera was full of battery- but I was tired as  fuc..
> 2nd place in FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
> 2nd Place Sweepstakes
> ...


nice pics.You were saying about hugging her when we see her at a show while your gone.I statred early.I gave her a hug when she won sweepstakes and told her that you did a good job on her trike. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOST HATED Lookin sicc!!!!!
















GOODTIMES LINED UP LOOKIN GOOD









pROps to you Julian for doin ya thing-- atleast we had somebody out there reppin CO since I was fuccin chippin :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:11 AM~15163894
> *nice pics.You were saying about hugging her when we see her at a show while your gone.I statred early.I gave her a hug when she won sweepstakes and told her that you did a good job on her trike. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie- I know she'll get alot of love fROm all of yall in here- and that means alot to me. She loves bein apart of this- she loves LOWRIDING. Yall will help keep her motivated by showin her love. Shes got mad love for all of yall-- I could go down the list of things she said at the show as we passed all the cars- yall would be trippin to hear a lil 9yr old girl talkin bout PEANUT BUTTER TOPS- and MOLDED TOPS and when she mentioned the skinnies and 72 spokes on Tiggers Lincoln I think i almost cried :biggrin: 

KEEP THE UNTIY STRONG IN CO- WE HAVE SOMETHIN SPECIAL HERE. We have all had our bad times - BUT WE ARE ALL A FMAILY- and not to many places can speak about what we have..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

The pRezOs pre hop talk jus didnt help-- but its ok- stay tuned


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 11:58 AM~15163773
> *I figured Id post these up since I got em. I ddint take many pics-- My camera was full of battery- but I was tired as  fuc..
> 2nd place in FULL CUSTOM TRIKE
> 2nd Place Sweepstakes
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 11:55 AM~15163742
> *Most everybody in here hated on Big wheeled rides- but this to me is the one that jus looks like it should sit this way- no doubt about it. I saw this at a couple other shows- and was like DAAAAAAMN-- thats what the fuc Im talkin bout..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Ryderz! Swiph is time for me ta get the ride yet or what?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 12:20 PM~15163991
> *
> KEEP THE UNTIY STRONG IN CO- WE HAVE SOMETHIN SPECIAL HERE. We have all had our bad times - BUT WE ARE ALL A FMAILY- and not to many places can speak about what we have..
> *


Now thats reel tok


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 23 2009, 11:24 AM~15164038
> *What up Ryderz! Swiph is time for me ta get the ride yet or what?
> *


I left you like 5 or 6 messages las week-- but no call bac- and didnt think bout it at the show.. YA- come up on Saturday- K bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ridin' till da wheels fall off!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 11:55 AM~15163742
> *Most everybody in here hated on Big wheeled rides- but this to me is the one that jus looks like it should sit this way- no doubt about it. I saw this at a couple other shows- and was like DAAAAAAMN-- thats what the fuc Im talkin bout..
> 
> 
> ...




I'd roll that bitch


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15164684
> *I'd roll that bitch
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 12:43 PM~15164217
> *I left you like 5 or 6 messages las week-- but no call bac- and didnt think bout it at the show.. YA- come up on Saturday- K bRO
> *




you should know by now you gotta PM me here i dont even checc the phone :biggrin: But good shit let me see if i can get the trailer on sat :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

oU8V0eQVkkw&feature
If you guys ain't checked this one out, you need to!!! All you guys that talk about how you like cruising in your videos not just hopping... this is the one!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15164684
> *I'd roll that bitch
> *


I'd roll that fucker too :cheesy: 






































Into a tree


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 23 2009, 01:35 PM~15164776
> *whats up bROther
> *



Chillen homie...looks like you guys had a good time over the weekend


----------



## Remi11 (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 23 2009, 02:20 PM~15165220
> *I'd roll that fucker too :cheesy:
> Into a tree
> *



To each their own, I like all different types of rides...I would never spend money to build something like that, but I'd roll it.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 10:56 AM~15163753
> *Jay was ttryin to talk to Cippy- so he had to squat down a little :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 23 2009, 02:05 PM~15165590
> * BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Getting my Gold Rush on


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 23 2009, 01:28 PM~15165291
> *To each their own, I like all different types of rides...I would never spend money to build something like that, but I'd roll it.
> *



ID ROLL IT - BUILD IT- AND FLOSS THE SHIT OUT OF IT!!!!!!! I dont give a fuc. A slong as I have an Impala on wires and white walls and A Big truc all slammed-- aint no doubt I would build a dROp cutty on 26s lookin sic like that.. These have always been my favorite body style cars to ride big rims..


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

sup colorado? just wonder if anyone got a pic of my old 53 the green with white top heard the guy that bought from me had it in pueblo for the show thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Sep 23 2009, 03:40 PM~15165896
> *sup colorado? just wonder if anyone got a pic of my old 53 the green with white top heard the guy that bought from me had it in pueblo for the show thanks
> *


I seen it in Pueblo but my batteries were dead but looks exactly the same CJ


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

ok thanks roy heard he didnt do anything to it but just wonderin to bad had to go from a bomba to a g body but atleast got something to build up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Sep 23 2009, 03:44 PM~15165950
> *ok thanks roy heard he didnt do anything to it but just wonderin to bad had to go from a bomba to a g body but atleast got something to build up
> *


you did what you had to Bro
At least you still have a few toys to play with :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 23 2009, 02:46 PM~15165972
> *you did what you had to Bro
> At least you still have a few toys to play with  :thumbsup:
> *


Is that your little simbliminal message- I mean- you had to CAPITALIZE the B-- then lowercase the RO?? Humm-- looks a little shady ROy


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally some more pics


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, sx-t-4 impala, *AllHustle NoLove*

whats up prezdent


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15169315
> *WUS SUP ROLLERZ
> *



whats up wrinkles how are things goin your way bRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15169336
> *whats up wrinkles how are things goin your way bRO
> *


IT'S LIKE THAT MOVIE GROUNDHOG DAY SAME SHIT EVERY FUCKING DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'AM GOOD


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 23 2009, 09:38 PM~15169382
> *IT'S LIKE THAT MOVIE GROUNDHOG DAY SAME SHIT EVERY FUCKING DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'AM GOOD
> *



how much longer do you have


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, sx-t-4 impala, *CHANGING MINDZ*

buddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15167006
> *Is that your little simbliminal message- I mean- you had to CAPITALIZE the B-- then lowercase the RO?? Humm-- looks a little shady ROy
> *


Grow up dog I got nothing but respect for *RO*
Ask your Prez


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15170142
> *Grow up dog I got nothing but respect for RO
> Ask your Prez
> *


I dont need to ask anybody NOTHIN- its jus what I seen :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15168956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X76


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 PM~15170328
> *I dont need to ask anybody NOTHIN- its jus what I seen :uh:
> *


You have a GOOD day bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Itz been cold as fuck since monday!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 05:03 AM~15171786
> *You have a GOOD day bRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 24 2009, 07:46 AM~15172151
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Itz been cold as fuck since monday!!!
> *


Looks like it's gonna be a nice day down here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 24 2009, 09:03 AM~15172632
> *Looks like it's gonna be a nice day down here
> *


Yeah itz actually starting to clear up a lil' bit now!!! :biggrin: sun is actually out now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Didn't realize they was sneaking pics... seen this on myspace today...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 24 2009, 09:30 AM~15172831
> *Didn't realize they was sneaking pics... seen this on myspace today...
> 
> 
> ...


*papperazzi :dunno: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172951
> *papperazzi :dunno:
> *


 :yes: They must've been following you!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172951
> *papperazzi :dunno:
> *



You should be used to it...super star


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, griego81
WHOS THIS??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 24 2009, 12:42 PM~15174679
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, griego81
> WHOS THIS??
> *


*Bubba ur new celly :0 














JK bRO! :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 24 2009, 12:42 PM~15174679
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWIPH, griego81
> WHOS THIS??
> *


Damn detective swiph


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what craccin co ryders 
better weather this weekend they're say i hope so this week was shitty other than da car show


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 24 2009, 01:28 AM~15171406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good ol Atwater layin fools down
they sure don't make'm like that anymore


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 24 2009, 02:26 PM~15175495
> *good ol Atwater layin fools down
> they sure don't make'm like that anymore
> *


*Not just fools...that was Christian Okeye *sp*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

ILL POST SOME PICS FROM THE PUBLEO SHOW....  I ONLY HAD MY POS CAMERA :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE R.O WAS KILLING IT OUT THERE , LOOOKING GOOD HOMIES , LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOODTIME.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 24 2009, 04:01 PM~15176568
> *LOOKS LIKE R.O WAS KILLING IT OUT THERE , LOOOKING GOOD HOMIES , LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOODTIME.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE......  IT WAS A GOOD SHOW.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

I know the homie wanted these Impala pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 07:14 PM~15178259
> *Nice pics
> *


X 76


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 24 2009, 07:39 PM~15178516
> *X 76
> *


Balls :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 07:40 PM~15178523
> *Balls  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 24 2009, 07:40 PM~15178530
> *:biggrin:
> *


Any luck


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15178541
> *Any luck
> *


*No answer...*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15169392
> *how much longer do you have
> *


GOT 8 MONTHS LEFT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 24 2009, 08:43 PM~15179275
> *GOT 8 MONTHS LEFT
> *


KBR called me dogg i'm checking into going over there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

:wave: good morning CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Sep 25 2009, 04:36 AM~15182102
> *:wave: good morning CO
> *


Back to work huh??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Sep 24 2009, 07:14 PM~15178259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 25 2009, 05:42 AM~15182217
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good RenzO? TGIF bROther, and 2 more days until some major shit talking :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 25 2009, 05:51 AM~15182244
> *What's good RenzO? TGIF bROther, and 2 more days until some major shit talking :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 25 2009, 07:22 AM~15182764
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 25 2009, 05:51 AM~15182244
> *What's good RenzO? TGIF bROther, and 2 more days until some major shit talking :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 25 2009, 11:47 AM~15184472
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: I doubt thatz whutz gonna happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

wut up colorado i'm selling or trading my 65 SS impala project if any1 is interested pm me thanks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 25 2009, 11:49 AM~15184484
> *:roflmao: I doubt thatz whutz gonna happen!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WILL SEE................. :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 25 2009, 11:51 AM~15184505
> *:uh: WILL SEE.................  :cheesy:
> *


We sure will!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 25 2009, 11:49 AM~15184484
> *:roflmao: I doubt thatz whutz gonna happen!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*thatswhatimtalkenbout.com*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 25 2009, 02:07 PM~15185589
> *thatswhatimtalkenbout.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the few pics I got


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 24 2009, 02:38 PM~15176332
> *ILL POST SOME PICS FROM THE PUBLEO SHOW....  I ONLY HAD MY POS CAMERA :angry:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICTURES LOOKS LIKE A REALLY GOOD SHOW, LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF CARS, I HEARD IT WAS COOL HOW IT WAS SET UP WITH THE CRUSING


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 25 2009, 11:49 AM~15184484
> *:roflmao: I doubt thatz whutz gonna happen!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You never know Homie!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 25 2009, 05:20 PM~15187038
> *You never know Homie!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Don't even start that shit bro!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


3rd page


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15188483
> *TTT
> 3rd page
> *


damn thats a first


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15187356
> *Don't even start that shit bro!!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
SEE MORE INFO. AND UPDATES HERE ON THE LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=800


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Good Morning Colorado Ryders!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good CO ryders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 26 2009, 09:13 AM~15191985
> *whats good CO ryders
> *


Whut up bro!!! 
Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 24 2009, 03:33 PM~15176281
> *Not just fools...that was Christian Okeye *sp
> *



:yes: :yes: 

Ended that fools career...


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 26 2009, 09:56 AM~15192169
> *Whut up bro!!!
> Whutz good CO!!!
> *


chillin whats good with u fes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 26 2009, 04:12 PM~15193950
> *chillin whats good with u fes
> *


Chillin' workin' on my ride for the 1st time since the show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 26 2009, 06:28 PM~15194628
> *Chillin' workin' on my ride for the 1st time since the show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats good everyone wants to c it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 24 2009, 08:10 PM~15179610
> *KBR called me dogg i'm checking into going over there.
> *


SO YOU REALLY THINKING ABOUT COMING OVER HERE ITS GOOD MONEY BUT AFGAN FUCKING BLOWS LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 26 2009, 08:44 PM~15195380
> *thats good everyone wants to c it
> *


Itz close... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 26 2009, 11:06 PM~15196506
> *Itz close...  :biggrin:
> *


pics or Imma go see it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

come check it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 26 2009, 11:00 PM~15196905
> *come check it out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


POST PIC FOR THE HOMIES THAT CAN'T SEE IT IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 27 2009, 08:15 AM~15197961
> *POST PIC FOR THE HOMIES THAT CAN'T SEE IT IN PERSON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2009, 12:00 AM~15196905
> *come check it out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


from what I seen cruisin by I could tell it was painted :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Come on Fes dont hold out on us ive showed u my project i need to know whats going to serve me. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 27 2009, 10:32 AM~15198494
> *Come on Fes dont hold out on us ive showed u my project i need to know whats going to serve me. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
I just seen it right now
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15198886
> *:0
> I just seen it right now
> :biggrin:
> *


besides a beer glued to your hand you always have a camera with you so you know what I'm gonna say right??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2009, 12:04 PM~15198923
> *besides a beer glued to your hand you always have a camera with you so you know what I'm gonna say right??? :biggrin:
> *


I gave the man respeto and decided for him to show it when he is ready
all I can say is it is almost ready to play :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2009, 12:06 PM~15198931
> *I gave the man respeto and decided for him to show it when he is ready
> all I can say is it is almost ready to play :biggrin:
> *


even if he wanted to show it Fes isn't very good at taking or posting pics :biggrin: Sorry Fes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 PM~15198942
> *even if he wanted to show it Fes isn't very good at taking or posting pics :biggrin: Sorry Fes
> *


*LOL, he always says " sorry I took this with my phone" , bwahahaha.




J/K Fes Dawgie!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 27 2009, 01:22 PM~15199304
> *LOL, he always says " sorry I took this with my phone" , bwahahaha.
> J/K Fes Dawgie!!
> *


see you know where I'm coming from with that Sean :biggrin: he did say he hated to upload pics as well too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2009, 02:21 PM~15199619
> *see you know where I'm coming from with that Sean :biggrin: he did say he hated to upload pics as well too
> *


Just imagine how many unseen pics he has in the vault :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2009, 03:08 PM~15199830
> *Just imagine how many unseen pics he has in the vault :0
> *


no shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Seriously though my digital camera took a shit on me!!! :biggrin: dead serious!!! 
Im'ma enjoy dis Bronco beatdown of the Raiders and I'll take some pics from my phone later on...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos still looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Izzy!!! your not gonna talk to me for atleast a week, huh??? :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*BRONCOS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Celebrate while you can....I'll be sitting in the stands again this year
We need a [email protected]#%ing QB baaaaad!!!!!!!!
Congrats Denver Broncos you deserved it :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2009, 05:44 PM~15200576
> *Celebrate while you can....I'll be sitting in the stands again this year
> We need a [email protected]#%ing QB baaaaad!!!!!!!!
> Congrats Denver Broncos you deserved it :thumbsup:
> *


thank you, thank you!!! :biggrin: still not looking like a super bowl team but can't bitch about bein' undefeated either!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15201299
> *thank you, thank you!!!  :biggrin: still not looking like a super bowl team but can't bitch about bein' undefeated either!!!
> *



Yea definately no super bowl but its slowly starting to come together..


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 27 2009, 04:20 PM~15200439
> *BRONCOS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Sep 27 2009, 04:09 PM~15200054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Now the traiders need a QB but all I heard when Russell was drafted was how they were gonna start winning super bowl after super bowl...what I find funny is that all the shit the Broncos went thru during the off season and




WE STILL ON TOP OF THE AFC WEST :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 27 2009, 11:53 PM~15204114
> *Now the traiders need a QB but all I heard when Russell was drafted was how they were gonna start winning super bowl after super bowl...what I find funny is that all the shit the Broncos went thru during the off season and
> WE STILL ON TOP OF THE AFC WEST  :biggrin:
> *


*TRUTH*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 28 2009, 05:31 AM~15205062
> *
> *


*Good Morning bRO!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15199880
> *Seriously though my digital camera took a shit on me!!!  :biggrin: dead serious!!!
> Im'ma enjoy dis Bronco beatdown of the Raiders and I'll take some pics from my phone later on...
> *


still no pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Sep 27 2009, 11:32 PM~15203937
> *:biggrin:  Fucking Payaso!!!! LOL!!!!
> x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


Ya tu sabes!!! gotz to getz mines in!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2009, 09:41 AM~15206197
> *still no pics
> *


patience my friend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 28 2009, 10:16 AM~15206507
> *Ya tu sabes!!! gotz to getz mines in!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 26 2009, 04:00 AM~15191146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 28 2009, 04:31 PM~15210094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back in the family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2009, 06:35 PM~15211518
> *back in the family
> *


Looks like


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2009, 06:35 PM~15211518
> *back in the family
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2009, 05:35 PM~15211518
> *back in the family
> *


SO WHATS NEXT FOR JULIAN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 28 2009, 09:32 PM~15213610
> *SO WHATS NEXT FOR JULIAN
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 28 2009, 03:31 PM~15210094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *N.M. KING B*


:wave:


----------



## N.M. KING B (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 28 2009, 10:33 PM~15214284
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, N.M. KING B
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 29 2009, 06:02 AM~15216122
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2009, 07:22 AM~15216371
> *:wave:
> *


*What's good lover boy?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO???


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2009, 06:35 PM~15211518
> *back in the family
> *


 :yes: But with a slight makeover :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Sep 29 2009, 08:04 AM~15216552
> *What's good lover boy?
> *


 :roflmao:just wonderin why my buddy didn't show up last night


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 07:44 AM~15216803
> *:yes: But with a slight makeover :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 08:44 AM~15216803
> *:yes: But with a slight makeover :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 29 2009, 08:59 AM~15216915
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what it do CO ryders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 08:44 AM~15216803
> *:yes: But with a slight makeover :biggrin:
> *


new interior


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2009, 01:54 PM~15219407
> *new interior
> *


Hell nah! Im too old school! Im keeping that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 02:57 PM~15220358
> *Hell nah! Im too old school! Im keeping that shit!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 02:57 PM~15220358
> *Hell nah! Im too old school! Im keeping that shit!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHOS ALL GOING TO VEGAS, GOT MY FLIGHT


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good im texas but im going 2 be in colorado for a month where can any body tell me where i can buy some cylinders and some other stuff i need


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 29 2009, 04:50 PM~15220861
> *whutz good im texas but im going 2 be in colorado for a month where can any body tell me where i can buy some cylinders and some other stuff i need
> *


What part of Colorado??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 03:57 PM~15220358
> *Hell nah! Im too old school! Im keeping that shit!  :biggrin:
> *



You still got the 66 too?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 29 2009, 07:44 AM~15216803
> *:yes: But with a slight makeover :biggrin:
> *


must be nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

don't sleep on these!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 29 2009, 06:27 PM~15221856
> *You still got the 66 too?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15221969
> *must be nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS HOW WE ROLLERZ DO! LOL JUST PLAYIN! BUT YA IT IS NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn just scrolled down to see pics on craigslist


how much for the 72's Adam?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2009, 08:38 PM~15224205
> *damn just scrolled down to see pics on craigslist
> how much for the 72's Adam?
> *


They got sold the day before pueblo-- I hear they are goin on either a Caddy or a 66 Rag :dunno: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 29 2009, 03:50 PM~15220861
> *whutz good im texas but im going 2 be in colorado for a month where can any body tell me where i can buy some cylinders and some other stuff i need
> *



Ive got some BMH COMP 8inch cylinders. some 4.75 silver springs. Some BEEFED UP SUPER COMP MOTORS - some ol skool Fenner STEEL BLOC PUMPS- and-- some other stuff. PM me


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING CO. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 30 2009, 05:12 AM~15226110
> *GOOD MORNING CO. :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2009, 05:14 PM~15221087
> *What part of Colorado??
> *


aurora bro jus looking fr some parts and 2 meet fellow riders


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 29 2009, 10:35 PM~15224588
> *They got sold the day before pueblo-- I hear they are goin on  either a Caddy or a 66 Rag :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 30 2009, 07:24 AM~15226829
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 07:46 AM~15226551
> *aurora bro jus looking fr some parts and 2 meet fellow riders
> *


You'll be a tad far from most of the people on here besides Swiph the closest riders is Springs


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2009, 09:08 AM~15227145
> *You'll be a tad far from most of the people on here besides Swiph the closest riders is Springs
> *


how far is the lowrider spots from where i stay and when do yall post up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 30 2009, 10:09 AM~15227665
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 09:26 AM~15227826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the caddi gas hoppin and breakin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 10:33 AM~15227884
> *the caddi gas hoppin and breakin
> *


Yeah thatz crazy but I like the Lincoln gas hoppin' in traffic!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 09:43 AM~15227972
> *Yeah thatz crazy but I like the Lincoln gas hoppin' in traffic!!!
> *




fock that shit he was too close to that wall at he had to be doing at least 50 hno: gotta give it up to em thats some real bold shit to do much props and also to my boy Alex putting down as usual for GT after i get a new pump head ill be posting more video of my regal


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 10:46 AM~15228004
> *fock that shit  he was too close to that wall at he had to be doing at least  50  hno:  gotta give it up to em thats some real bold shit to do much props and also to my boy Alex putting down as usual for GT after i get a new pump head ill be posting more video of my regal
> *


Yeah I give him props for that!!! :biggrin: yeah and Alex alwayz puts it down!!! and make sure you posts some vids of yours in this topic too!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:14 AM~15228221
> *Yeah I give him props for that!!!  :biggrin: yeah and Alex alwayz puts it down!!! and make sure you posts some vids of yours in this topic too!!!
> *



i got the old one from when i hit it from the door :biggrin: have you seen that one?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Sep 30 2009, 09:51 AM~15228032
> *FOR SALE  1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON
> 
> 1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME  EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS  REINFORCED  AXLE  BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT  CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS  4 LINK  IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT  ONE  BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$  PM ME OR CALL  IF INTRESTED  505/610-5389
> ...




hell of a deal but someone really needs to give her some lovin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:40 AM~15228442
> *i got the old one from when i hit it from the door  :biggrin:  have you seen that one?
> *


Think so but post it anywayz!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:41 AM~15228457
> *Think so but post it anywayz!!!
> *



http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5

single pump no jokes no weight she gets on the bumper but i missed it a few times as you can see :uh: :biggrin: shits hard from the door


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:47 AM~15228498
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qbvvwg&s=5
> 
> single pump no jokes no weight she gets on the bumper but i missed it a few times as you can see  :uh:  :biggrin:  shits hard from the door
> *


Haha your regal is gettin' it (no ****)!!! that shit is sick homie!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Pennsylvania Single Pump King


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 AM~15228538
> *  Pennsylvania Single Pump King
> 
> 
> ...


front locks up pretty high!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:54 AM~15228556
> *front locks up pretty high!!!
> *



wait till you see the caddi  :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 10:54 AM~15228556
> *front locks up pretty high!!!
> *



thanks homie it aint nothin like swiph's but i manage :biggrin:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 10:41 AM~15228451
> *hell of a deal but someone really needs to give her some lovin
> *




yes sir but it is a good start


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15228700
> *thanks homie it aint nothin like swiph's but i manage  :biggrin:
> *


Looks good 4 realz!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 06:46 AM~15226551
> *aurora bro jus looking fr some parts and 2 meet fellow riders
> *


A-Town, huh, don't know much about that but if your lookin for parts in Denver, there are plenty of shops, just cruise down Federal Blvd, and you'll see quite a few. In my opionion the best two are probably Fino's Tire & Wheel, & Robert's Tire and Wheel. Hope this helps.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 30 2009, 12:44 PM~15228958
> *A-Town, huh, don't know much about that but if your lookin for parts in Denver, there are plenty of shops, just cruise down Federal Blvd, and you'll see quite a few. In my opionion the best two are probably Fino's Tire & Wheel, & Robert's Tire and Wheel. Hope this helps.
> *


Sam's also of Federal on Evans...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 09:51 AM~15227536
> *how far is the lowrider spots from where i stay and when do yall post up
> *


Youd have to talk to Swiph and see what Federal blvd is like on an average day I know after the carshow that shit is bumping hardcore. where I stay there isn't any lowrider spots hell my crew owns the only lowriders in town


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2009, 12:58 PM~15229095
> *Youd have to talk to Swiph and see what Federal blvd is like on an average day I know after the carshow that shit is bumping hardcore. where I stay there isn't any lowrider spots hell my crew owns the only lowriders in town
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 30 2009, 11:44 AM~15228958
> *A-Town, huh, don't know much about that but if your lookin for parts in Denver, there are plenty of shops, just cruise down Federal Blvd, and you'll see quite a few. In my opionion the best two are probably Fino's Tire & Wheel, & Robert's Tire and Wheel. Hope this helps.
> *


Finos is out of business  

And ROberts is a fuccin joke. 

Like Fes said-- hit up SAM- a little pricey-- BUT ATLEAST HE KNOWS HIS SHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2009, 11:58 AM~15229095
> *Youd have to talk to Swiph and see what Federal blvd is like on an average day I know after the carshow that shit is bumping hardcore. where I stay there isn't any lowrider spots hell my crew owns the only lowriders in town
> *


Feds always be jumpin- NOT LIKE IT USE TO- but it still gets busy. Well,, THERES ALOT OF HOES ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 02:13 PM~15229908
> *Finos is out of business
> 
> And ROberts is a fuccin joke.
> ...


I was about to ask one of you guys about Fino's cuz I thought they was shut down too and I was in Denver a couple of weeks ago and Robert's looked desserted!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 01:15 PM~15229942
> *I was about to ask one of you guys about Fino's cuz I thought they was shut down too and I was in Denver a couple of weeks ago and Robert's looked desserted!!!
> *


Yup- FINOS is gone- BUT FINO AINT- hes slangin rims at COYS  

ROBERTS HAS THE SAME SHIT IN THE STORE THEY HAD 10 years ago-- unless things have changed in the past year since I aint been in there..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15229985
> *Yup- FINOS is gone- BUT FINO AINT- hes slangin rims at COYS
> 
> ROBERTS HAS THE SAME SHIT IN THE STORE THEY HAD 10 years ago-- unless things have changed in the past year since I aint been in there..
> *


Yeah I went in there about a year ago and they had some Big Fish dvd's in there and he wanted to trade me straight across for my Roll'n dvd's... no thanks!!! :biggrin: the rest of the shop looked exactly the same!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 01:29 PM~15230116
> *Yeah I went in there about a year ago and they had some Big Fish dvd's in there and he wanted to trade me straight across for my Roll'n dvd's... no thanks!!!  :biggrin: the rest of the shop looked exactly the same!!!
> *



is it cold as balls out over there today :angry: because its freezing here and crazy windy :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 01:29 PM~15230116
> *Yeah I went in there about a year ago and they had some Big Fish dvd's in there and he wanted to trade me straight across for my Roll'n dvd's... no thanks!!!  :biggrin: the rest of the shop looked exactly the same!!!
> *


Fuc they vidoes- fuc they inventory- and fuc they "THINK WE THE SHIT EVEN THOUGH WE AINT DONE SHIT IN 20 YEARS" ATTITUDE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 01:42 PM~15230250
> *is it cold as balls out over there today  :angry:  because its freezing here and crazy windy  :angry:  :angry:
> *


NOPE-- its nice and cool- not even windy...  
Whats good wit ya out in Pistolvania


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:12 AM~15228700
> *thanks homie it aint nothin like swiph's  Except for when hes stuc in CHIP MODE but i manage  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 02:44 PM~15230277
> *Fuc they vidoes- fuc they inventory- and fuc they "THINK WE THE SHIT EVEN THOUGH WE AINT DONE SHIT IN 20 YEARS" ATTITUDE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15229985
> *Yup- FINOS is gone- BUT FINO AINT- hes slangin rims at COYS
> 
> ROBERTS HAS THE SAME SHIT IN THE STORE THEY HAD 10 years ago-- unless things have changed in the past year since I aint been in there..
> *


thats too bad Fino is good people and Robert is a dick


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2009, 01:48 PM~15230357
> *thats too bad Fino is good people and Robert is a dick
> *


Yup- Fino is good people. He always be cool as fuc to party with. ROBERT IS A FUCCIN PUNK- ROBERT JR IS A FUCCIN PUNK- FUC EM BOTH. i hope by the time I get out they finaly realized they cant keep fuccin people over and close the fuccin doors


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:04 PM~15230536
> *Yup- Fino is good people. He always be cool as fuc to party with. ROBERT IS A FUCCIN PUNK- ROBERT JR IS A FUCCIN PUNK-  FUC EM BOTH. i hope by the time I get out they finaly realized they cant keep fuccin people over and close the fuccin doors
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 02:42 PM~15230250
> *is it cold as balls out over there today  :angry:  because its freezing here and crazy windy  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Itz hot down here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So whos all going to Vegas??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 01:46 PM~15230313
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 02:09 PM~15230573
> *Itz hot down here!!!  :biggrin:
> *



fuckers


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

warm n windy here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 30 2009, 04:04 PM~15231072
> *warm n windy here
> *


same here


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

finos aint closed his show room is a head shop and he still doing things from that lil garage.and he is working at coys.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

thomas still lifting cars and selling wheels out of that garage.now thomas is a is a coo ma fucka always down to help out pepole. :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

are they any shows around here any time soon i leav by the end of this month so i wanted 2 get a feel of the lowrider seen out here its poppin off back in fort worth tx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15231983
> *are they any shows around here any time soon i leav by the end of this month so i wanted 2 get a feel of the lowrider seen out here its poppin off back in fort worth tx
> *


don't think there is anymore shows but I could be wrong... may'be in Denver


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 30 2009, 04:50 PM~15231532
> *thomas still lifting cars and selling wheels out of that garage.now thomas is a is a coo ma fucka always down to help out pepole. :thumbsup:
> *


do u have a address for his spot im trying 2 get there with gps


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 05:41 PM~15231996
> *don't think there is anymore shows but I could be wrong... may'be in Denver
> *



im down 2 go 2 shows as long as there no more then an hour away


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 05:46 PM~15232045
> *im down 2 go 2 shows as long as there no more then an hour away
> *


Aurora is pretty much right next to Denver so you should be alright!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx for the help and the info


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 05:53 PM~15232103
> *thanx for the help and the info
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 30 2009, 03:45 PM~15231473
> *finos aint closed his show room is a head shop and he still doing things from that lil garage.and he is working at coys.
> *


Its all OFF THE BOOKS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I WONDER HOW THAT WORKS? STILL HAVE TIRE AND WHEEL SHOP AND WORK AT COYS? HMMMMMMMMMM :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 30 2009, 06:40 PM~15233169
> *I WONDER HOW THAT WORKS? STILL HAVE TIRE AND WHEEL SHOP AND WORK AT COYS? HMMMMMMMMMM :dunno:
> *


Thats called STEPPIN ON TOES. Fino aint no fool-- he be tellin fools to hit him up after work on THE LOW :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT MR ALL ANGLES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP JULIAN


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 30 2009, 06:48 PM~15233257
> *YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT MR ALL ANGLES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GO ROCKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 30 2009, 03:45 PM~15231473
> *finos aint closed his show room is a head shop and he still doing things from that lil garage.and he is working at coys.
> *


Yeah I was gonna say the same I drive by there all the time, 
unless he just closed up shop :dunno: 
Oh yeah theres also a shop right off 54th and Federal been in buisness awhile, don't remember the name though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2009, 03:48 PM~15230941
> *So whos all going to Vegas??
> *


anybody??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I am bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 1 2009, 05:35 AM~15237228
> *I am bro
> *


solo or are any of the Colorado GT rolling with you?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 1 2009, 06:40 AM~15237446
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up RenzO


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mornin CO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 30 2009, 10:14 PM~15235895
> *Yeah I was gonna say the same I drive by there all the time,
> unless he just closed up shop  :dunno:
> Oh yeah theres also a shop right off 54th and Federal been in buisness awhile, don't remember the name though.
> *


THATS LEONARD MUNOZ THAT HOMEBOY HAD AND HAS SOME BAD RIDES.HE WAS ON COPS FILMED HERE IN DENVER.HE HAD A BLACK 67 MALIBU CONVERTABLE WITH 13 in ALL GOLD DAYTONS THEY SHOWED THAT SHIT.HE SELLS WHEELS AND TIRES.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 1 2009, 07:54 AM~15238067
> *THATS LEONARD MUNOZ THAT HOMEBOY HAD AND HAS SOME BAD RIDES.HE WAS ON COPS FILMED HERE IN DENVER.HE HAD A BLACK 67 MALIBU CONVERTABLE WITH 13 in ALL GOLD DAYTONS THEY SHOWED THAT SHIT.HE SELLS WHEELS AND TIRES.
> *


Yeah thats the shop I'm talking about, my mom's couzin, Billy Sanchez, used to work there painting cars, he owned the Pale Yellow Monte, the one that was all original


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 02:45 AM~15237011
> *anybody??
> *


Ralph,J, and I will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 1 2009, 07:42 AM~15237637
> *What's up RenzO
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND U.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 1 2009, 10:33 AM~15238900
> *Ralph,J, and I will be there! :biggrin:
> *


Right on I knew ROLLERZ of CO would be there at least some of you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Todd!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good CO ryders


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone ready for winter 
i keep hearin it's comin early
n lots of snow


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Swiph, fino's is still open. Thomas is holdin the shop down. Anybody needin work hit em up. He just moved everything into the little shop side.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 1 2009, 02:31 PM~15241368
> *Swiph, fino's is still open. Thomas is holdin the shop down. Anybody needin work hit em up. He just moved everything into the little shop side.
> *


WHO ARE YOU?? cause aparently you didnt read EVERYTHING MENTIONED ON THIS SUBJECT. go bac- read again- then come bac- and say WOOPS, I SHOULD HAVE READ A LITTLE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 01:31 PM~15240925
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Todd!!!
> *



aint shit shakin but the leaves in the tree :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 03:56 PM~15241541
> *aint shit shakin but the leaves in the tree  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:04 PM~15241637
> *:biggrin:
> *




starter went on the caddi  clld a&a 197$ for it :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:07 PM~15241669
> *starter went on the caddi   clld a&a 197$ for it  :uh:
> *


damn that sucks... is that your daily???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:09 PM~15241687
> *damn that sucks... is that your daily???
> *



:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:09 PM~15241691
> *:yes:
> *


Then that really sucks!!! guess you gonna have to pull the Regal out!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

wanna get that remote start in too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:11 PM~15241707
> *wanna get that remote start in too
> *


yeah that would be cool


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:10 PM~15241699
> *Then that really sucks!!! guess you gonna have to pull the Regal out!!!
> *



man im so behind on bills and rent i didnt even get a chance to put the regal away yet :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15241753
> *man im so behind on bills and rent i didnt even get a chance to put the regal away yet  :angry:
> *


Damn homie that sucks...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:18 PM~15241791
> *Damn homie that sucks...
> *



yeah but my girl just got a job :biggrin: construction :0 :0 :0 :0 i dont get it either building porchs sheet rock and knocken down walls and spakeling and all that good stuff again dont ask me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

o yeah and roofing :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:23 PM~15241859
> *yeah but my girl just got a job  :biggrin:  construction  :0  :0  :0  :0  i dont get it either building porchs sheet rock and knocken down walls and spakeling and all that good stuff again dont ask me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: "wow" thatz all I can say... She doin' it if she's goin' into construction!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:24 PM~15241868
> *o yeah and roofing  :nicoderm:
> *


"wow" :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:25 PM~15241884
> *:biggrin:  "wow" thatz all I can say... She doin' it if she's goin' into construction!!!
> *


fuck that ive been down that road shit aint easy but shes bad ass wacthes football GIANTS ALLL DAY by the way :biggrin: :biggrin:  and i was wrestleg with her it her cousins crip cobra clutchs head locks ground locks and all that i didnt hold back cause fuck that shes got strenth like a dude she had me pined twice thats when i had to get up and spere her GOLDBERG BITCHS!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:28 PM~15241924
> *fuck that ive been down that road shit aint easy but shes bad ass wacthes football GIANTS ALLL DAY by the way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    and i was wrestleg with her it her cousins crip cobra clutchs head locks ground locks and all that i didnt hold back cause fuck that shes got strenth like a dude she had me pined twice thats when i had to get up and spere her GOLDBERG BITCHS!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: Good shit other than the Giants  Broncos all day!!! and yeah construction is hard work!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:33 PM~15241977
> *:roflmao: Good shit other than the Giants   Broncos all day!!! and yeah construction is hard work!!!
> *




had to do it :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:42 PM~15242066
> *had to do it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I liked them for that game... Shouldn't you like the Eagles??? Vick would love the pits in the trunk of the Regal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 1 2009, 04:28 PM~15241924
> *fuck that ive been down that road shit aint easy but shes bad ass wacthes football GIANTS ALLL DAY by the way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    and i was wrestleg with her it her cousins crip cobra clutchs head locks ground locks and all that i didnt hold back cause fuck that shes got strenth like a dude she had me pined twice thats when i had to get up and spere her GOLDBERG BITCHS!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


guess you better not talk back then :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 05:00 PM~15242230
> *guess you better not talk back then :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I know huh!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 03:50 PM~15242134
> *I liked them for that game... Shouldn't you like the Eagles??? Vick would love the pits in the trunk of the Regal!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well me and my brother Jr will be in Vegas don't know about Ruben I'll have to ask him :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 06:15 PM~15243395
> *well me and my brother Jr will be in Vegas don't know about Ruben I'll have to ask him :cheesy:
> *


YEAH DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LARRY HERE ARE THOSE WHEELS,THESE ARE THE FIRST WHEELS ORDERED OUT OF UTAH LOWRIDER CONNECTION DONE BY HOMBOYZ FOR A CUSTOMER/ FRIEND OF MINES FOR HIS RIDE I THINK THEY CAME OUT NICE :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 07:04 PM~15243826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: those fuckrs are nice homie


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone been???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15243814
> *YEAH DADDY :cheesy:
> *


I'm gonna call you tomorrow :biggrin: and yeah homie them wheels look nice


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 05:08 PM~15245237
> *I'm gonna call you tomorrow :biggrin: and yeah homie them wheels look nice
> *


sup larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15243826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Those wheels are jazzy. Love that caROlina blue!*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 2 2009, 06:58 AM~15247282
> *Those wheels are jazzy. Love that caROlina blue!
> *


x76 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15243826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get those KO's??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719

ARE YOU GOING 2 VEGAS.......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 2 2009, 11:54 AM~15249066
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :no:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 10:05 PM~15245203
> *Where's everyone been???
> *


handing bissness :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15249100
> *:nosad:  :no:
> *


bummer


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Finos is out of business 

And ROberts is a fuccin joke. 

Like Fes said-- hit up SAM- a little pricey-- BUT ATLEAST HE KNOWS HIS SHIT 


--------------------

REAL RECONIZE REAL- and fake fools do what fake fools do!!
SWIPHSTYLES- ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS- NOTHIN BUT THE BEST!!!!!!!
1880 N.LOSEE RD.
North Las Vegas, NV 89030
1-866-624-4233

SNITCH PREVENTION T-shirts on sale- hit me up...

www.myspace.com/swiphstyles




Woops......i guess I'm still missin somethin, I'm a lil slow. I'm up here in denver. Fino's is where I've learned wut I know about hydraulics and stuff just by chillin and looking over thomas shoulder mostly no ****. I've been on LIL off and on since 02 i think, I just dont say much. Just like to look at nice rides and laugh at some of the E-gangstas talk shit and wut not. :cheesy: 




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

And obviously still learning the how to post. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

EVERYBODY HAS THERE OWN WHOS BETTER ON SHOPS HERE IN DENVER.I HAVE SEEN FUCK UPS AND I HAVE SEEN MAJOR FUCK UPS COME OUT OF THESE SHOPS.MY MONEY IS ON THOMAS THAT GUY IS GOOD.AND ROB MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT HIS SETUPS AND MASTERPIECE RIMS ARE ALWAYS IN THE MAGIZINES.TO ME ROB SHOULD OF KEPT THOMAS.JUST MY TWO CENTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 2 2009, 10:53 AM~15249057
> *Where do you get those KO's??
> *


HOMBOYZ ON HERE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 2 2009, 06:58 AM~15247282
> *Those wheels are jazzy. Love that caROlina blue!
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, SEE YOU IN VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 07:15 PM~15243395
> *well me and my brother Jr will be in Vegas don't know about Ruben I'll have to ask him :cheesy:
> *


See you there i am the only GOODTIMES member from colorado going. Me and the old lady


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 02:36 PM~15250923
> *See you there i am the only GOODTIMES  member from colorado going. Me and the old lady
> *



what up FULL TIMER :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 03:36 PM~15250923
> *See you there i am the only GOODTIMES  member from colorado going. Me and the old lady
> *


ghwat


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 02:36 PM~15250923
> *See you there i am the only GOODTIMES  member from colorado going. Me and the old lady
> *



wish i was there to hold it down with ya its all good 1 deep or 20 deep GT is makin noise whats goin on with the other members?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 2 2009, 03:47 PM~15251045
> *wish i was there to hold it down with ya its all good 1 deep or 20 deep GT is makin noise whats goin on with the other members?
> *


Times are hard in places and they cant afford to go we have other members in Afganistan with the army at this time . I am going because that is my duty as the president of the chapter. Oh and to have fun and kick back with the homies :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 2 2009, 03:38 PM~15250948
> *ghwat
> *


The babys mama im gonna have her put in work with the club.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 04:02 PM~15251170
> *The babys mama im gonna have  her put in work with the club.
> *


das coo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2009, 03:31 PM~15250866
> *THANKS BIG DADDY, SEE YOU IN VEGAS :cheesy:
> *


*I'm not going bRO  ...it's not due to money, I have a baby due on the 28th, and don't want to take the chance on him coming while I'm gone.

I'm going to Miami fROm the 13th-16th, so I am already taking a chance going there hno: *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 03:00 PM~15251158
> *Times are hard in places and they cant afford to go we have other members in Afganistan with the army at this time . I am going because that is my duty as the president of the chapter. Oh and to have fun and kick back with the homies :biggrin:
> *



spoken like a true FULLTIMER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You know how to spot me at the show :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 2 2009, 03:29 PM~15251416
> *I'm not going bRO  ...it's not due to money, I have a baby due on the 28th, and don't want to take the chance on him coming while I'm gone.
> 
> I'm going to Miami fROm the 13th-16th, so I am already taking a chance going there hno:
> *


OH YOU ARE HAVING ANOTHER KID WELL YOU GOT THEM SPACED OUT, CONGRADULATIONS ON THAT NO MORE FOR ME, AND THAT IS TOUGH CAUSE THEY COME WHEN THEY COME I CAME DOWN TO UTAH AND MY WIFE HAD MY BOY THE NEXT NIGHT SO I UNDERSTAND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 2 2009, 05:32 PM~15251991
> *You know how to spot me at the show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The guy that needs to shave? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15252181
> *The guy that needs to shave?  :0
> *


why you mad because I can grow a goatee and you can't??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Cip?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15252296
> *why you mad because I can grow a goatee and you can't??
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 01:34 PM~15252516
> *:yessad:
> *


hey roy wipe ur 
:tears: away ask larry if he ll give some of his gotee


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15249100
> *:nosad:  :no:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2009, 05:54 PM~15252177
> *OH YOU ARE HAVING ANOTHER KID WELL YOU GOT THEM SPACED OUT, CONGRADULATIONS ON THAT NO MORE FOR ME, AND THAT IS TOUGH CAUSE THEY COME WHEN THEY COME I CAME DOWN TO UTAH AND MY WIFE HAD MY BOY THE NEXT NIGHT SO I UNDERSTAND
> *


*Yeah bRO, they will be 16 years apart :wow: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 2 2009, 06:45 PM~15252600
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


*It was either Miami or Vegas....he chose Miami :cheesy: *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 2 2009, 02:23 PM~15250794
> *EVERYBODY HAS THERE OWN WHOS BETTER ON SHOPS HERE IN DENVER.I HAVE SEEN FUCK UPS AND I HAVE SEEN MAJOR FUCK UPS COME OUT OF THESE SHOPS.MY MONEY IS ON THOMAS THAT GUY IS GOOD.AND ROB MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT HIS SETUPS AND MASTERPIECE RIMS ARE ALWAYS IN THE MAGIZINES.TO ME ROB SHOULD OF KEPT THOMAS.JUST MY TWO CENTS!!!!!!!!
> *


What was the last set up ROb had in the magazime- and I dont mean the AIR BAG..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..

I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.

I love all yall muthafuccas. Mkae sure yall keep the unity stROng in CO-- and make sure nobody can ever down talk on what we got goin on in THE MILE HIGH.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SEE YALL ****** IN 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Take care bro so does this mean no more layitlow for you either ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...




whats goin down where you goin :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 07:14 PM~15253390
> *Take care bro so does this mean no more layitlow for you either ?
> *


Im not sure- Im guessin so.. But I Hope the feds let me online- that will help me out alot- If I can jus get on LIL atleast once a month- Ill be straight :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 2 2009, 07:17 PM~15253420
> *whats goin down where you goin  :dunno:
> *


I gotta go homie. Ill see ya when I get home. The homies in here can let ya know whats up- Im literlay runnin out the door.. Make sure ya get my club pRezo you address and ill write ya.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15253441
> *Im not sure- Im guessin so.. But I Hope the feds let me online- that will help me out alot- If I can jus get on LIL atleast once a month- Ill be straight :biggrin:
> *


I hear you bro cuz if not that would be like cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

SEAN- make sure ya give EVERYBODY that wants to write me my address- you know that will help out alot..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15253467
> *SEAN- make sure ya give EVERYBODY that wants to write me my address- you know  that will help out alot..
> *


*I will bROther!  *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

damn sounds serious pm me overtime


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...


ALRIGHT BE EASY DADDY


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2009, 03:33 PM~15253574
> *ALRIGHT BE EASY DADDY
> *


keep ur head up swiph
uffin: uffin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 06:37 PM~15253025
> *What was the last set up ROb had in the magazime- and I dont mean the AIR BAG..
> *


All I know is he's been in buisness for over 20 yrs so he must be doing something right.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bye Swiph see you when I see you and take care


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD luck swiph stay up in there bRO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up sean :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...


Be safe homie and stay up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GO DODGERS !!!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 09:52 PM~15254184
> *GO DODGERS !!!!!
> *


x2 Yes I do like the Dodgers!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2009, 10:08 PM~15254329
> *x2 Yes I do like the Dodgers!!!
> *


WOW.......  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 10:13 PM~15254390
> *WOW.......   :biggrin:
> *


not my fav team but I do like them!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2009, 10:17 PM~15254422
> *not my fav team but I do like them!!!
> *


don't tell me you like em because of Manram :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15254498
> *don't tell me you like em because of Manram :uh:
> *


Haha... I liked them before he went out West, but Manny is da shit!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 03:00 PM~15251158
> *Times are hard in places and they cant afford to go we have other members in Afganistan with the army at this time . I am going because that is my duty as the president of the chapter. Oh and to have fun and kick back with the homies :biggrin:
> *


WE GONA HAVE GOOD TIMES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 2 2009, 03:00 PM~15251158
> *Times are hard in places and they cant afford to go we have other members in Afganistan with the army at this time . I am going because that is my duty as the president of the chapter. Oh and to have fun and kick back with the homies :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


























:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...



take care SWIPH and stay safe


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15253350
> *I jus wanted to post up in here and tell all my homies and bROthers bye.. Im gettin ready to head out-- go handle my shit..
> 
> I wanna tell all yall muthafuccaz that I have had a blast in here. We have had some good fuccin times. I know Ive made alot of yalls nerves jump at times- but atleast you know- an d can always say- SWIPH KEEPS IT 100.
> ...


BE SAFE SWIPH ILL GET YOUR ADRESS FROM UR PREZ , KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO , IT WAS NICE HASSELING WITH YOU ,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2009, 10:54 PM~15254729
> *Haha... I liked them before he went out West, but Manny is da shit!!!
> *


he wasn't last night :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 3 2009, 10:28 AM~15257024
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


buddy!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 10:34 AM~15257057
> *buddy!!!
> *


What's up bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GETTING LIFT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 3 2009, 10:41 AM~15257090
> *What's up bROther
> *


JUST AT HOME, ARE YOU GOING LATER?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Couldn't hold it in , huh buddy... :roflmao: *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 3 2009, 10:49 AM~15257130
> *Couldn't hold it in , huh buddy... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS JUST KILLING ME.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 10:46 AM~15257113
> *GETTING LIFT
> 
> 
> ...


I though it just needed cut n buff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2009, 12:44 PM~15257781
> *I though it just needed cut n buff
> *


*Cut* a check for the paint,dros,and guts.......then *buff* it after
:dunno: 
*looking real good though Ralph*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2009, 12:44 PM~15257781
> *I though it just needed cut n buff
> *


IT DOES, DID YOU SEE THE DATE OF THE PICTURE? I POSTED ONE OF IT DONE THEN I TOOK IT OUT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 10:47 AM~15257121
> *
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2009, 01:01 PM~15257895
> *Cut a check for the paint,dros,and guts.......then buff it after
> :dunno:
> looking real good though Ralph
> *


THANKS ROy it is finished. i had a before and after but i took it out. thats what Sean was refering to.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 3 2009, 01:50 PM~15258161
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I GUESS YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT SAW IT BUDDY...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 01:50 PM~15258162
> *THANKS ROy it is finished. i had a before and after but i took it out. thats what Sean was refering to.
> *


*I figured that you would "CHANGingYOURMINDz" that's why I didn't quote the picture...*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 09:46 AM~15257113
> *GETTING LIFT
> 
> 
> ...



looks like shits gonna be solid homie lookin good thats what i gotta do next my fire wall :thumbsup: nice job molding that plate for the heater


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 3 2009, 01:52 PM~15258172
> *I figured that you would "CHANGingyourMINDz" that's why I didn't quote the picture...
> *


FOR A BRIEF MOMENT I DID, BUT WHATS FIVE MONTHS OF SITTING IN THE GARAGE UNTIL NEXT YEAR...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 01:53 PM~15258179
> *looks like shits gonna be solid homie lookin good thats what i gotta do next my fire wall  :thumbsup: nice job molding that plate for the heater
> *


THANKS DOGG, I GOT A LOT OF TIME INTO IT, SO I WANNA BUST IT OUT RIGHT


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 3 2009, 01:57 PM~15258198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP GATO?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 12:56 PM~15258194
> *THANKS DOGG, I GOT A LOT OF TIME INTO IT, SO I WANNA BUST IT OUT RIGHT
> *



i know how that feels :yessad: ive been builden my shit for about 3 years


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 01:58 PM~15258213
> *i know how that feels  :yessad:  ive been builden my shit for about 3 years
> *


DAMN, BUT IF YOU WANT IT RIGHT IT TAKES TIME


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15258219
> *DAMN, BUT IF YOU WANT IT RIGHT IT TAKES TIME
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 02:00 PM~15258222
> *aint that the truth
> *


SAD TO SAY BUT YEAH. I AM THE MOST IMPATIENT PERSON!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 3 2009, 01:10 PM~15258280
> *SAD TO SAY BUT YEAH. I AM THE MOST IMPATIENT PERSON!!!
> *



your tellin me.......chrome takes FOREVER i gotta ship all the way out to cali :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck and be safe Swiph. Right on Ralph


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 2 2009, 06:23 PM~15252410
> *whats good Cip?
> *


Not much here just work and u?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thinking about selling my caprice spindles that are chrome off of my cutlass and go back to stock anybody want them and have stock ones also ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259379
> *Thinking about selling my caprice spindles that are chrome off of my cutlass and go back to stock anybody want them and have stock ones also ?
> *


 :0


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15259379
> *Thinking about selling my caprice spindles that are chrome off of my cutlass and go back to stock anybody want them and have stock ones also ?
> *


 i do and you still got them arms too ivan? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2009, 07:07 PM~15259601
> *i do and you still got them arms too ivan? :biggrin:
> *


Julian bought them arms off of me im looking for stock spindles with the dust shields and calipers and rotors plus some cash for mine ill let the whole setup go as well so you just bolt it up.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

well you know we have a few gbodys laying around i think we can get you fixed up why you changing it up


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The cutlass is a show car and i want it to sit lower when dumped all the way . With the split belly and the caprice spinles my tires bulldog like if i had a 4 inch extension i should have stayed stock.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 05:16 PM~15259379
> *Thinking about selling my caprice spindles that are chrome off of my cutlass and go back to stock anybody want them and have stock ones also ?
> *



i love my caprice spindles personally i thing the gbody spindles are junk there weak and they at least that was my experience never had a problem with the caprice ones but yeah they do add a 1/2 inch to your lean and that lean is a big difference in tires :biggrin: thank god for 24.99 155/80/13 cornells


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 08:19 PM~15259662
> *The cutlass is a show car and i want it to sit lower when dumped all the way . With the split belly and the caprice spinles my tires bulldog like if i had a 4 inch extension i should have stayed stock.
> *


well hit me up on pm and lets work something out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah since its a show car i dont need the extra strength of the spindle


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 08:22 PM~15259687
> *Yeah since its a show car i dont need the extra strength of the spindle
> *


i got you


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2009, 06:22 PM~15259687
> *Yeah since its a show car i dont need the extra strength of the spindle
> *



:thumbsup: and thats not even dumped hno: 




























it wasnt until after my arms were extended 1 1/2 that ron told me to do thee caprice conversion and than i learned that was another 1/2 my next extenion will only be 1 inch next time because yeah its bad im sure you know with that lean on that cutty  but atleast it looks bad ass :biggrin: i get people that tell me all the time yo yo yo bro your wheels falling off at that point i dont even begin to get into that conversation :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 08:31 PM~15259720
> *:thumbsup:  and thats not even dumped hno:
> 
> 
> ...


but it looks mean like that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats what they would tell me on my 64 also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2009, 07:55 PM~15259856
> *but it looks mean like that
> *


x2 and whutz up everyone!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 3 2009, 06:55 PM~15259856
> *but it looks mean like that
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15260142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x83


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 3 2009, 09:39 PM~15260142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MOSTHATED CC RAG3ROY*
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice G-Body


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2009, 12:29 AM~15261812
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MOSTHATED CC RAG3ROY
> :wave:
> *


Hows it going Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2009, 01:05 AM~15261985
> *Hows it going Roy?
> *


Good bro how you doing?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning colorado!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Good morning Ralph and everyone else!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph just seen your ride bro
Who did the patterns?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 4 2009, 10:25 AM~15263293
> *Good morning Ralph and everyone else!
> *



where you been wedo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

and Sean when you talk or write to Adam let him know I said to be safe and stay up in there and you'll have to send me his addr so when the shows start again next year I can send him some pic's


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 4 2009, 02:38 PM~15264704
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> and Sean when you talk or write to Adam let him know I said to be safe and stay up in there and you'll have to send me his addr so when the shows start again next year I can send him some pic's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 4 2009, 03:33 PM~15264974
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can I get the directa tambien? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just won deez on E-gay :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2009, 04:23 PM~15265229
> *Just won deez on E-gay  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What r u gonna do with those mr bling bling ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 4 2009, 04:50 PM~15265363
> *What r u gonna do with those mr bling bling ?
> *


Imma Gold em


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Paint would look better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 4 2009, 04:54 PM~15265380
> *Paint would look better
> *


I might paint em if they are fucked up
and just leave an impression cut out that is gold


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

with leafing and pinstriping that might look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 4 2009, 04:58 PM~15265395
> *with leafing and pinstriping that might look good
> *


Yeah but who knows guess we'll just see what the paint looks like first :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! 4-0 :biggrin: You know whut it is... And thank god WE didn't get rid of Brandon Marshall!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *impala63

GOOD morning JR, how did u like that game yesterday bRO!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2009, 09:07 AM~15270985
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 5 2009, 10:10 AM~15271012
> *:wave:
> *


Whut up bro!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 5 2009, 01:58 AM~15269424
> *They lost 29-6 to the TEXANS  :biggrin:
> *



Thats perfect..


*
AFC West 

Denver Broncos 4-0 
San Diego Chargers 2-2 
Oakland Raiders 1-3 
Kansas City Chiefs 0-4 *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 5 2009, 06:17 AM~15269795
> *AllHustle NoLove, impala63
> 
> GOOD morning JR, how did u like that game yesterday bRO!
> *


Whats up Sean?The game was good. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So is ROLLERZ having a preparty at the stratosphere??


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2009, 04:03 PM~15274484
> *So is ROLLERZ having a preparty at the stratosphere??
> *


 :thumbsup: ROLL BY......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 04:43 PM~15274850
> *:thumbsup: ROLL BY......
> *


thats where I'm staying so you know I will :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2009, 04:44 PM~15274859
> *thats where I'm staying so you know I will :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 5 2009, 06:15 AM~15269786
> * :uh:
> 
> Nope it was who would have a better record at the end of the season between the bROncos and the traiders.  Oh yeah, and If memory serves me correctly you said Denver wouldn't even hit 500......
> *


Nope it was twice as many peep here  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14065203


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 04:55 PM~15274952
> *Nope it was twice as many peep here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14065203
> *


Damn Roy your on top of things!!! But your still gonna lose... sorry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2009, 06:01 PM~15275518
> *Damn Roy your on top of things!!! But your still gonna lose... sorry
> *


 :angry: 















:biggrin: 


It's all good homie I'm use to seeing my team fail year after year
But I am a true fan so I'll roll with tha punches and root for my team :happysad: 
At least the Lakers made it,and the Dodgers have a chance :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 07:06 PM~15276072
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> It's all good homie I'm use to seeing my team fail year after year
> ...


Can alwayz respect someone that sticks it out!!! (no ****)


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 4 2009, 06:22 PM~15265963
> *Hit me up when you have time for i could ROll by
> *



i missed your call today. Ill hit you up after i work out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 04:55 PM~15274952
> *Nope it was twice as many peep here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14065203
> *


* :0 


You have way too much free time :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Aww shit that's gonna be a tough one hno: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 5 2009, 08:11 PM~15276693
> * :0
> You have way too much free time :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Aww shit that's gonna be a tough one hno:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Nah I just did a search of broncos on the lil bar right under this post to the left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63445769


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15277110
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63445769
> *


Cool vid


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

I dont watch football but i thought you bROnco fanatics would like this especially you pRimO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15277601
> *I dont watch football but i thought you bROnco fanatics would like this especially you pRimO
> 
> *


I don't either bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy your the craigslist king did you see those masterpiece wheels all chrome in Colorado Springs for 250??They looked good he said no curbs but it said lorider in the dish spelled just like that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2009, 04:50 AM~15280019
> *Hey Roy your the craigslist king did you see those masterpiece wheels all chrome in Colorado Springs for 250??They looked good he said no curbs but it said lorider in the dish spelled just like that.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 05:33 AM~15280056
> *:nosad:
> *


They sold quick


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2009, 05:58 AM~15280101
> *They sold quick
> *


They sold fast or the guy found out what they were worth :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> I dont watch football but i thought you bROnco fanatics would like this
> 
> 
> cheesey :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 6 2009, 07:51 AM~15280472
> *They sold fast or the guy found out what they were worth :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


my homie called and he said someone was driving off with them at that moment. Then he said to call him Saturday because he gets all kinds of rims and has a bunch in storage but was busy at the moment or something like that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:27 PM~15283659
> *my homie called and he said someone was driving off with them at that moment. Then he said to call him Saturday because he gets all kinds of rims and has a bunch in storage but was busy at the moment or something like that
> *


Lucky Bastard whoever got em
On the other hand they probably was snagged offa a homie in the games ride and shit woulda came out somewhere


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:27 PM~15283659
> *my homie called and he said someone was driving off with them at that moment. Then he said to call him Saturday because he gets all kinds of rims and has a bunch in storage but was busy at the moment or something like that
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:27 PM~15283659
> *my homie called and he said someone was driving off with them at that moment. Then he said to call him Saturday because he gets all kinds of rims and has a bunch in storage but was busy at the moment or something like that
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got 4 Cornell 1000 tires brand new,blue still on stripe
Save yourself the taxes and a few bucks.....$100


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 06:16 PM~15285796
> *Got 4 Cornell 1000 tires brand new,blue still on stripe
> Save yourself the taxes and a few bucks.....$100
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15286029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you open up a tire shop now


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up jim


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 06:59 PM~15286229
> *Did you open up a tire shop now
> *


gotta Hustle Hard


----------



## jersyzhou (Oct 7, 2009)

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not much bro just got back from my sons first mma practice. This boy impressed me .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15287209
> *Not much bro just got back from my sons first mma practice. This boy impressed me .
> *


WHY CAUSE HE CAN KICK YOUR ASS NOW :biggrin: ............ WUS SUP ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 07:26 PM~15287222
> *What up Ranger Wrinkles
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 6 2009, 08:27 PM~15287232
> *WHY CAUSE HE CAN KICK YOUR ASS NOW :biggrin: ............ WUS SUP ROY
> *


Im gonna have him choke out members that are behind on his dues damn kid learned the triangle tonight


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 07:28 PM~15287255
> *Im gonna have him choke out members that are behind on his dues damn kid learned the triangle tonight
> *


 :biggrin: THATS SOME GOOD SHIT HEY WHEN YOU GET CHANCE PM YOUR #TO ME TRYED TO CALL SAID IT WAS NOT TAKING CALLS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15286029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WERE THESE WEHEN I WAS HOME :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ATTENTION ALL ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!

JUST IN...SUPER SHOW PRE-SHOW PARTY INFO...

THIS YEAR WE DOIN IT BIGGER AND BETTER, ROLLERZ ONLY STYLE...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 6 2009, 08:45 PM~15287472
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 06:59 PM~15286229
> *Did you open up a tire shop now
> *


Somebody needs to here in Springs atleast


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 6 2009, 08:49 PM~15287518
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO FRIEND, DID YOU GET CAUGHT UP YET?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15287691
> *Somebody needs to here in Springs atleast
> *


That could be something i could do when i move down in a year


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 6 2009, 09:09 PM~15287736
> *HELLO FRIEND, DID YOU GET CAUGHT UP YET?
> *


Im still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I could also get a paper route and sell Avon too i gotta hustle like Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 09:15 PM~15287802
> *I could also get a paper route and sell Avon too i gotta hustle like Roy
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 09:10 PM~15287744
> *That could be something i could do when i move down in a year
> *


Your moving down??? datz cool!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 6 2009, 09:51 PM~15288180
> *Your moving down??? datz cool!!!
> *


That is my plan in a year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 10:04 PM~15288392
> *That is my plan in a year
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 10:04 PM~15288392
> *That is my plan in a year
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Denver c.c called us out Sunday night... You be the judge COLORADO..... Just Casual is the monte... :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15288927
> *Denver c.c called us out Sunday night...  You be the judge COLORADO..... Just  Casual is the monte... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15277110
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63445769
> *


Roy how do you make slideshows like that? if you know hit me up because I been tring to make one but can't figure it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15286029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good deal


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 6 2009, 08:33 PM~15287324
> *ATTENTION ALL ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!
> 
> JUST IN...SUPER SHOW PRE-SHOW PARTY INFO...
> ...


so no party at the stratosphere?? This is too expensive for my blood have a good time fellas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2009, 03:51 AM~15290401
> *so no party at the stratosphere?? This is too expensive for my blood have a good time fellas
> *


Same party thursday nite and friday nite at the stratosphere. All Clubs welcome to both.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 6 2009, 10:39 PM~15288846
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627
> *


clownin' homie!!! How you been??? Got it workin' good now, huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 7 2009, 10:50 AM~15292449
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Fes Dogg!!!!


Whats happenin Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 7 2009, 11:23 AM~15292738
> *What up Fes Dogg!!!!
> Whats happenin Colorado :biggrin:
> *


Look who happened to drop by!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 7 2009, 08:08 AM~15291126
> *Same party thursday nite and friday nite at the stratosphere. All Clubs welcome to both.
> *


what is the price to get into those parties?


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2009, 03:40 PM~15294930
> *what is the price to get into those parties?
> *


FREE.99 :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 6 2009, 07:28 PM~15287255
> *Im gonna have him choke out members that are behind on his dues damn kid learned the triangle tonight
> *


 :roflmao: Im glad im caught up! I think  :banghead:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 7 2009, 05:50 PM~15295988
> *:roflmao: Im glad im caught up!  I think   :banghead:
> *


Yeah youre caught up but dont make me sick him on you if you fall behind. he just choked the shit out of me.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 7 2009, 06:07 PM~15296666
> *Yeah youre caught up but dont make me sick him on you if you fall behind. he just choked the shit out of me.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My GOODTIMES BROTHERS Chuck and Marcos whats up guys Vegas is in a few days.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY BOYS CAR I WILL GET MORE PICTURES 2MORROW OF INERIOR ENGINE AND UNDERNEATH, BLUE AND GOLD AND BLUE AND GOLD INTERIOR RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD LOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH 3500 OBO CALL OR PM ME 1-801- 425-3756 PHILLIPA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 7 2009, 10:06 PM~15299202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice regal good luck on the sale!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 7 2009, 05:34 PM~15295868
> *FREE.99  :biggrin:
> *


free I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by butterbeam_@Oct 7 2009, 03:46 PM~15295499
> *FOR SALE  1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON
> 
> 1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME  EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS  REINFORCED  AXLE  BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT  CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS  4 LINK  IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT  ONE  BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$  PM ME OR CALL  IF INTRESTED  505/610-5389
> ...



damn it looks like it was gunna be nice who butchered it :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice ass '61 in TwoTonz topic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15304081
> *Nice ass '61 in TwoTonz topic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


One could only dream


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 8 2009, 01:36 PM~15304081
> *Nice ass '61 in TwoTonz topic!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 OM GOOD LORD THATS SICK damn i love my regal and i put alot of money into it but i gotta step my game up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 03:13 PM~15304385
> *One could only dream
> *


someday buddy!!! your only two years off right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 8 2009, 03:14 PM~15304400
> *someday buddy!!! your only two years off right now!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's a nice way of looking at it :biggrin: ....I was thinking like 20k


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Fes? i might be steppin' my game up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15304428
> *That's a nice way of looking at it  :biggrin: ....I was thinking like 20k
> *


See I was tryin' to stay positive!!! You put the price tag up and it lookz like a way bigger difference!!! :biggrin: Does anybody in the Springs even own a '61 lowrider???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 8 2009, 03:26 PM~15304496
> *See I was tryin' to stay positive!!! You put the price tag up and it lookz like a way bigger difference!!!  :biggrin: Does anybody in the Springs even own a '61 lowrider???
> *


yeppers Jasper has a bad ass 61 rag bro :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 8 2009, 03:14 PM~15304399
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  OM GOOD LORD THATS SICK damn i love my regal and i put alot of money into it but i gotta step my game up
> *


 :biggrin: I need to do the same thing!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 03:59 PM~15304758
> *yeppers Jasper has a bad ass 61 rag bro :0
> *


Sure does, I forget about him cuz he never brings it out!!! Guess he's inactive...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 8 2009, 03:26 PM~15304494
> *Whats good Fes? i might be steppin' my game up
> *


Whut up Chris??? and whut you doin' now??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got mah Knock Offs after months of looking finally :cheesy: 










and a few other additions to my Trey :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15304840
> *Got mah Knock Offs after months of looking finally :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got some Chrome swepts (Dayton)I will sell locally for $140
























http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15304865


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15304857
> *those are nice!!!
> *


they will look nice on that ruff rag


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 04:14 PM~15304890
> *they will look nice on that ruff rag
> *


I wouldn't call it "ruff"... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn I gotta go to my neck and back therapy 
they be stretchin a muffucka


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gold Plater for sale
$300 OBO only used twice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also got a battery charger on wheels $75
and I'll throw in a Fluke III multimeter for $40


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

need to get rid of alot a chit in da garage gotta make room


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 7 2009, 08:07 PM~15296666
> *Yeah youre caught up but dont make me sick him on you if you fall behind. he just choked the shit out of me.
> *


I HAVE A FEELING THAT JERRY IS GOING TO GET ONE UPED ON THE ARNOLD VIDEO, BY BEING TAPPED AT BY A 8 YEAR OLD. THE BEING STUCK ON YOU TUBE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

$40


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 05:23 PM~15304963
> *need to get rid of alot a chit in da garage gotta make room
> *


LIKE A PAIR OF DOOR HANDLES?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 8 2009, 04:24 PM~15304972
> *LIKE A PAIR OF DOOR HANDLES?
> *


haven't found the second one yet but Imma go through the garage this weekend
I just got some outside ones for my ride too  
So lemme know if you need...if they will fit yours


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15304886
> *I got some Chrome swepts (Dayton)I will sell locally for $140
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15305065
> *haven't found the second one yet but Imma go through the garage this weekend
> I just got some outside ones for my ride too
> So lemme know if you need...if they will fit yours
> *


I GOT BRAND NEW OUTSIDE ONE'S ALL READY, THANKS.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

to all those that are going to vegas becareful stay safe and good luck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15306734
> *to all those that are going to vegas becareful stay safe and good luck
> *


X2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15308104
> *X2
> *


sup roy


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 PM~15308104
> *X2
> *


X3 and make sure to take lots of pic's for us that couldn't make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15308220
> *X3 and make sure to take lots of pic's for us that couldn't make it
> *


Please on the pics......and I found that video of the Pueblo thing Chrisladen....I don't know how to make them bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm heading out to Vegas later guys :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2009, 05:23 PM~15308328
> *I'm heading out to Vegas later guys :biggrin:
> *


becareful cuz you and joe


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15308276
> *Please on the pics......and I found that video of the Pueblo thing Chrisladen....I don't know how to make them bro
> *


cool I just thought I would ask


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Have a safe trip to vegas bROthers and the rest of the colorado ryders :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hows the wheater over there CO i just some with some one from montana and they got 4 inchs of snow and 20 degrees :0 thats shits about to come south and rape every thing over there enjoy this last tail o nice wheather while you can :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know here in wyoming its been cold as ever and we are getiing snow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah itz been cold over here too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everybody already took of to Vegas???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wedo call me


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My flight leaves at 6 in the morning


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I just spoke to SWIPH and he said to post up " WHAT'S UP MOTHA FUCKAS"...I will get his address fROm his lady and post it soon. Over all he is in good spirits  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 9 2009, 01:26 PM~15312635
> *I just spoke to SWIPH and he said to post up " WHAT'S UP MOTHA FUCKAS"...I will get his address fROm his lady and post it soon. Over all he is in good spirits
> *


That is good to know i was wondering how he was doing


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 9 2009, 12:26 PM~15312635
> *I just spoke to SWIPH and he said to post up " WHAT'S UP MOTHA FUCKAS"...I will get his address fROm his lady and post it soon. Over all he is in good spirits
> *


good to hear


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 9 2009, 01:26 PM~15312635
> *I just spoke to SWIPH and he said to post up " WHAT'S UP MOTHA FUCKAS"...I will get his address fROm his lady and post it soon. Over all he is in good spirits
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 9 2009, 12:26 PM~15312635
> *I just spoke to SWIPH and he said to post up " WHAT'S UP MOTHA FUCKAS"...I will get his address fROm his lady and post it soon. Over all he is in good spirits
> *


DAMN, YEAH GET THAT IF YOU COULD, A LETTER CAN MAKE A BIG DIFFRENCE IN SOMEONES STAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good CO Ryders
freakin cold out today


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 10 2009, 09:32 AM~15319003
> *whats good CO Ryders
> freakin cold out today
> *



x2 same shit over here homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15319003
> *whats good CO Ryders
> freakin cold out today
> *


freezing!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

think we made it to a high of 27 
brrr brrr


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy, How did Manny play today??? ... and you don't have to answer that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15321409
> *Hey Roy, How did Manny play today???  ... and you don't have to answer that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i dunno watching it Tivo'd right now was at my sons party earlier


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 08:35 PM~15321688
> *i dunno watching it Tivo'd right now was at my sons party earlier
> *


oops, sorry if I ruined it for you...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2009, 08:39 PM~15321704
> *oops, sorry if I ruined it for you...
> *


You did fawker I fast forwarded it :cheesy: 
Them mofo *Dodgers* baby !!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15321796
> *You did fawker I fast forwarded it :cheesy:
> Them mofo Dodgers baby !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I hate when peeps do that shit to me, but it was a ggod outcome!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2009, 08:57 PM~15321807
> *:biggrin: I hate when peeps do that shit to me, but it was a ggod outcome!!!
> *


yes it was  
Now hopefully the Rookies make it past Philly so it can be exciting :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lil Roy loved his new bike today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 08:58 PM~15321814
> *yes it was
> Now hopefully the Rookies make it past Philly so it can be exciting :cheesy:
> *


Yessur!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15321915
> *Lil Roy loved his new bike today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15321915
> *Lil Roy loved his new bike today
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Most Hated,he loves it :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719


Whuz crackin Chuck...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just came in here to to say I hope everyone that went to the supershow (Joe and Larry) is having a good time because I'm here at home watching Scooby Doo with my lady :angry: 

enjoy your selfs up there and don't forget to post pic's when yous get back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 11 2009, 12:58 AM~15322900
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> Whuz crackin Chuck...
> *


Just waitin for the game and you bROther


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Another cold ass day... Bad day to be in Colorado, should be in VEGAS!!! :angry: but have fun everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15324599
> *Picked up a few more goodies today from E-gay  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lil bit atta time to work my way up to that Plaque


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thought you was keepin this one Cip Dog....damn you as bad as I use to be with changing rides :biggrin: 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1409153013.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos 5-0!!! Now whut??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 11 2009, 05:34 PM~15325890
> *Broncos 5-0!!! Now whut???  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:01 PM~15326044
> *Congrats  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you, next week is gonna be tough too... SD


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 11 2009, 05:34 PM~15325890
> *Broncos 5-0!!! Now whut???  :biggrin:
> *


X 76


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I heard a rumor of 6X Champs :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 03:47 PM~15325366
> *Lil bit atta time to work My way up to that Plaque
> *


*FIX T  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 11 2009, 06:27 PM~15326243
> *FIX T
> *


Who knows?
But I bet It'll be surprising


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:48 PM~15326446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 05:48 PM~15326446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just came across this pic and look at Ruben he looks like WTF are these guys so happy about :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15326743
> *I just came across this pic and look at Ruben he looks like WTF are these guys so happy about :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Dey was just talkin shit about him.....you know how we do it dog....everybody gets thier turn :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:28 PM~15326808
> *Dey was just talkin shit about him.....you know how we do it dog....everybody gets thier turn :biggrin:
> *


you made me spit my beer all over the place with that one but now looking at the pic that is what probley is going on in the pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 11 2009, 07:33 PM~15326870
> *you made me spit my beer all over the place with that one but now looking at the pic that is what probley is going on in the pic
> *


u no dat shit be espenzive u best b slurpin dat chit up fawker


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:41 PM~15326952
> *u no dat shit be espenzive u best b slurpin dat chit up fawker
> *


I know I went to buy beer and the price went up again at the liq I go to  for what I paid I could have got a bottle of hard shit and my lady and I could have both got all fuckd up for the same price :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats RO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 08:07 PM~15327237
> *Congrats RO
> *


x2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15326233
> *I heard a rumor of 6X Champs  :0
> *


Congrats family :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15326323
> *Who knows?
> But I bet It'll be surprising
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2009, 06:48 PM~15326446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 11 2009, 02:47 PM~15325366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: greenmerc77, *FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719*

:wave: How's it going


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 12 2009, 06:17 AM~15330135
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: greenmerc77, FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


WUS SUP PAULITO HOWS THE DEPOLYMENT TREATING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 12 2009, 06:17 AM~15330135
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: greenmerc77, FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


Que onda locos :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 12 2009, 07:17 AM~15330135
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: greenmerc77, FIRMEX, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


Just goin to work and you bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 12 2009, 07:15 AM~15330130
> *:wow:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: 
I'm enjoying the solo life


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HEY RIDERS I BOUGHT AN 80s CUTLASS EURO CLIP FRONT END FENDERS HOOD AND DOORS ALL CLEAN .NOW I DONT NEED IT.SO NOW THERE FOR SALE OR TRADE.LOOKING FOR HYDROS OR WHEELS OR? LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE IF ANY BODY INTERESTED.THANKS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chrome








or Gold???


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15335138
> *Chrome
> 
> 
> ...


I like the tripple golds myself


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 12 2009, 06:35 AM~15330179
> *Que onda locos  :wave:
> *


 :wave: wus sup marcos


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15335138
> *Chrome
> 
> 
> ...


THE GOLD ONES CAUSE THEY SAY DAYTONAS :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15335138
> *Chrome
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME NICE RIMS.BOTH WAYS THEY LOOK GOOD!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 12 2009, 06:51 PM~15335851
> *:wave: wus sup marcos
> *


Nada homie trying to get shit ready for this summer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I like da Gold ones too
What up Big Wrinkles how you doin homie?
Stay safe out there fawker


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tripple gold looks best IMO.  *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 12 2009, 06:53 PM~15335871
> *THE GOLD ONES CAUSE THEY SAY DAYTONAS :biggrin:
> *


pm'd you


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 11:36 AM~15331148
> *:dunno:
> I'm enjoying the solo life
> 
> *


Well we all just need to come over and drink and eat so you don't feel so lonely. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15326743
> *I just came across this pic and look at Ruben he looks like WTF are these guys so happy about :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I think they were talking about gay shit, i dont get down like that :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15336378
> *I like da Gold ones too
> What up Big Wrinkles how you doin homie?
> Stay safe out there fawker
> *


JUST CHILLIN OUT HERE DOGG YOU KNOW TRYING TO DO MY THANG


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Wrinkles ? im back from Vegas


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

nice to meet TOPTHIS and MOSTHATED hope u guys had a safe trip home


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 08:54 AM~15341001
> *Whats up Wrinkles ? im back from Vegas
> *


HOW WUS IT POST SOME PICS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It was nice ill see how my pics came out they look dark


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 12 2009, 11:46 PM~15339190
> *pm'd you
> *


GET TO WORK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

391 cutlass has some good ones post them Benny when u figure out how


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 09:03 AM~15341064
> *It was nice ill see how my pics came out they look dark
> *


YOU BUY ANY PARTS FOR YOUR CARS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No it sucked flying and dealing with luggage and the old lady and her bag of junk


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 09:10 AM~15341108
> *No it sucked flying and dealing with luggage and the old lady and her bag  of junk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

It was good to see some CO Riders in Vegas and Congrats to the ones that placed.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 13 2009, 09:55 AM~15341013
> *nice to meet TOPTHIS and MOSTHATED  hope u guys had a safe trip home
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:04 AM~15341070
> *391 cutlass has some good ones post them Benny when u figure out how
> *


bennys gay


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 09:45 AM~15341435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:37 AM~15341347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one from BMH???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 09:31 AM~15341302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats about it i was too busy checking out the show taking pics is a pain in the ass. I did see trino driving the 64 vert out of cashman on the street too. The hopping sunday night was cool Alex got up like always. Sean from the kansas chapter put it up too this weekend.Nice weather kicking it with homies and making new ones thats what it was all about . A good way to end the year GOODTIMES


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 13 2009, 10:49 AM~15341477
> *Is this the one from BMH???
> *


Yeah it came out sick i have an engine pic and then i realized that it was the car from BMH. Its not Rons though it was a customers car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:55 AM~15341524
> *Yeah it came out sick i have an engine pic and then i realized that it was the car from BMH. Its not Rons though it was a customers car
> *


Looks Good!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:56 AM~15341539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn all chromed out!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:58 AM~15341554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY CIPPI DID YOU GET ON TV THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:00 AM~15341577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shits dope but they should of put them chrome shocks on :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15341852
> *HEY CIPPI DID YOU GET ON TV THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 hno: Not that I know of! But then again I didnt know last year either! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 10:10 AM~15341108
> *No it sucked flying and dealing with luggage and the old lady and her bag  of junk
> *


either way it sucked but I'll take that hassel off ours. The guy that was following us had a blow out and ran that trailer until he blew out the other tire and ate up two rims and had no spare


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 02:33 PM~15343957
> *either way it sucked but I'll take that hassel off ours. The guy that was following us had a blow out and ran that trailer until he blew out the other tire and ate up two rims and had no spare
> *


Victor?!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 01:33 PM~15343957
> *either way it sucked but I'll take that hassel off ours. The guy that was following us had a blow out and ran that trailer until he blew out the other tire and ate up two rims and had no spare
> *


THAT SUCKS BUT GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT BACK ALRIGHT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOOD TO MEET SOME OF THE BROTHERS FROM COLORADO :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344303
> *Victor?!
> *


naa Ben and Mike had a blowout not us we had to loan them our spare


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 13 2009, 03:06 PM~15344332
> *THAT SUCKS BUT GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT BACK ALRIGHT
> *


This big time player out of Utah picked us up in a 2010 camaro oooooooooooweeeeeeeeee we were pimpin for a minute


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 02:52 PM~15344831
> *This big time player out of Utah picked us up in a 2010 camaro oooooooooooweeeeeeeeee we were pimpin for a minute
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THOSE WINGS TORE ME UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 13 2009, 03:54 PM~15344866
> *:0  :biggrin: THOSE WINGS TORE ME UP
> *


from my point of view you tore them wings up :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 03:56 PM~15344895
> *from my point of view you tore them wings up :cheesy:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA, I actually LOL!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 13 2009, 04:04 PM~15344998
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, I actually LOL!
> *


it was true :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 13 2009, 03:16 PM~15344423
> *GOOD TO MEET SOME OF THE BROTHERS FROM COLORADO :cheesy:
> *


GLAD TO MEET YOU TOO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 03:45 PM~15344731
> *naa Ben and Mike had a blowout not us we had to loan them our spare
> *


THAT WAS CRAZY SEEING YOU GUYS IN LAS VEGAS.












LAS VEGAS, NM :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 13 2009, 03:04 PM~15344998
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, I actually LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: I KNOW LARRY WAS GONE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 02:56 PM~15344895
> *from my point of view you tore them wings up :cheesy:
> *


BROTHA LOVE THEM SOME CHICKEN :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2009, 10:02 AM~15331359
> *HEY RIDERS I BOUGHT AN 80s CUTLASS EURO CLIP FRONT END FENDERS HOOD AND DOORS ALL CLEAN .NOW I DONT NEED IT.SO NOW THERE  FOR SALE OR TRADE.LOOKING FOR HYDROS OR WHEELS OR? LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE IF ANY BODY INTERESTED.THANKS
> *


ANYBODY KNOW ANYBODY WHO NEEDS A EURO CLIP AND CUTTY PARTS?I THOUGHT I WOULD LET THE PEOPLE IN HERE KNOW FIRST BEFORE I PUT IT ON CRAIGSLIST HIT ME UP CASH OR TRADES 720-495-2911 JOHN THANKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ivan and great to see everyone made it back safe fellas


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 13 2009, 06:16 PM~15346417
> *:roflmao: I KNOW LARRY WAS GONE :biggrin:
> *


I was hanging bad bro but an hour later I was acting a fool :biggrin: Man when you were talking to Skim that was some funny ass shit


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

wheres the rest of the pic's Benny I know you got more then that


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

www.myxer.com http://www.phonezoo.com/Welcome.do this is them free ringtonz i was talking about


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2009, 09:31 AM~15341302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CLEAN REGAL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Benny you need to resize them pics and make them smaller bro


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

:biggrin: there you go larry


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

heres your homie larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

tore down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 14 2009, 05:44 AM~15351546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He said we were gonna party and he fell out on me :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 14 2009, 04:40 AM~15351541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Doing it big in Vegas with a 70oz beer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat set-up is off da hook!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is the truck we helped our friend take it took 3rd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll post the rest I have tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 04:03 PM~15356518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that color goes really well with that top :nicoderm: 
Nice damn pics Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 14 2009, 04:25 PM~15356773
> *Wow that color goes really well with that top :nicoderm:
> Nice damn pics Larry :thumbsup:
> *


I got more pics homie I dogg my Colorado homies who couldn't make it :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice pics man, thanks for posting.

How did Colorado do out there, any placers?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356751
> *I'll post the rest I have tomorrow
> *


  and nice pic's Larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 04:04 PM~15356525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any pics of the cutty in the back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]
was that sweet dreams member lost????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:10 PM~15355906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is pretty bad ass!!!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

SLEEPIN 4 THE AWARDZZZZZZZZZZZ
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nice pics larry and yes i am going to talk shit to when u come in tonite :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros+Oct 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15357821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup joe :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ANY ONE HEAR FROM SWIPH ? HOWS HE DOING?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 15 2009, 01:38 AM~15362962
> *ANY ONE HEAR FROM SWIPH ? HOWS HE DOING?
> *


He went on vacation starting the 2nd huh 

I talked to him online here the end of last month

Cool cat,wish him the best


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15321915
> *Lil Roy loved his new bike today
> 
> 
> ...


glad to hear it Roy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15364800
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up RenzO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was all fucked up in that pic


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 02:22 PM~15367304
> *I was all fucked up in that pic
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 02:02 PM~15367675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS WOW THATS ALL I CAN SAY WAS MY FAVORITE CAR AT THE SHOW :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 15 2009, 03:09 PM~15367741
> *THIS ONE IS WOW THATS ALL I CAN SAY WAS MY FAVORITE CAR AT THE SHOW :0
> *


any 57 vert was my favorite car at the show hell those cars eat all cars :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15367753
> *any 57 vert was my favorite car at the show hell those cars eat all cars :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THEY ARE NIC BUT YOU KNOW ME I WILL WALK RIGHT BY THEM AND CHECK OUT THE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15367753
> *any 57 vert was my favorite car at the show hell those cars eat all cars :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THEY ARE NIC BUT YOU KNOW ME I WILL WALK RIGHT BY THEM AND CHECK OUT THE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

little DJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I didnt know you went to Vegas Larry. Should have hit me up. We was kickin it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 03:57 PM~15368271
> *I didnt know you went to Vegas Larry. Should have hit me up. We was kickin it  :biggrin:
> *


I called Paul a few times even when I was at the Circus Circus when you guys were suppose to party out back but he wasn't there but we partied down damn good from sun up to sun down then sun up again :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss*
*What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
Nice pics Larry*  
Pot luck Bar-B-Que/Carne asada at the park this Sunday at 2:30
*All Clubs and Solo Riders welcome!!!!
Let's get out there in that 75* weather while we still can* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:02 PM~15368329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
> ...


Get at me with what you can bring and we'll start up a list


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:02 PM~15368329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
> ...


I'll have to pass on that one they are hasseling us at work on how much notice we give to take off and I work that day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:05 PM~15368361
> *I'll have to pass on that one they are hasseling us at work on how much notice we give to take off and I work that day
> *


Sorry about that Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15368377
> *Sorry about that Larry
> 
> *


I'll let my boy know in the 48 pickup he might want to go is that in the Springs?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 05:02 PM~15368329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
> ...


What up roy. I can't make it i will be working allday making money.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:07 PM~15368395
> *I'll let my boy know in the 48 pickup he might want to go is that in the Springs?
> *


Yeah
Nice ass pics ....is it me or was there alot of damn 63 verts there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:11 PM~15368448
> *Yeah
> Nice ass pics ....is it me or was there alot of damn 63 verts there?
> *


There was alot of them I'm telling ya Ultimate Ryders from Cali had the verts on lock at the show and on the strip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 15 2009, 04:11 PM~15368443
> *What up roy. I can't make it i will be working allday making money.
> *


You should get these Knock Offs from me....guy needed his money back something about his ol lady didn't know or some bs but I still have em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:12 PM~15368466
> *There was alot of them I'm telling ya Ultimate Ryders from Cali had the verts on lock at the show and on the strip
> *


They've had that shit on lock from day 1 with V-max's Rags
But I woulda loved to have been there to see them up close


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my homie 391_cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15368493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Cab drivers there
That shit feels like you're onna roller coaster in Vegas


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 05:13 PM~15368471
> *You should get these Knock Offs from me....guy needed his money back something about his ol lady didn't know or some bs but I still have em
> *


I want them. :cheesy: Just hold on to them for me and i will get down to you real soon, in like a week or so i will make the trip down.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 15 2009, 04:17 PM~15368519
> *I want them. :cheesy: Just hold on to them for me and i will get down to you real soon, in like a week or so i will make the trip down.
> *


You got any head units?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 05:19 PM~15368535
> *You got any head units?
> *


For your car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 15 2009, 04:20 PM~15368549
> *For your car?
> *


yes sir


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 05:22 PM~15368585
> *yes sir
> *


I will see what i can come up with in a week. I know what you need.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15368602
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


What up Big Fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:13 PM~15368471
> *You should get these Knock Offs from me....guy needed his money back something about his ol lady didn't know or some bs but I still have em
> *


somebody bought the koffs from you and gave you cash then asked for it back?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15368663
> *somebody bought the koffs from you and gave you cash then asked for it back?
> *


Yeah....Bullshit but I charged him a $20 restocking fee


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:29 PM~15368694
> *Yeah....Bullshit  but I charged him a $20 restocking fee
> *


sounds gay to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:31 PM~15368721
> *sounds gay to me
> *


Yeah had the money and paypal,knock off packed up and everything and dude flaked on me
O'well


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15368768
> *Yeah had the money and paypal,knock off packed up and everything and dude flaked on me
> O'well
> *


That's ok roy needs a new radio instead. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 15 2009, 04:56 PM~15369004
> *That's ok roy needs a new radio instead. :cheesy:
> *


DVD indash


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:25 PM~15368624
> *What up Big Fes
> *


Chillin'... Whut kind of things do you need for the picnic/ BBQ???


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 09:41 PM~15361719
> *the truck and bike we helped get there both took 3rd a suburban from pueblo took 2nd and I know Glen from Pueblo in the 64 impala took something just don't know
> I'll post it tomorrow
> *


 took 2nd in traditional lost to caddy from elite :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Oct 15 2009, 05:26 PM~15369387
> *took 2nd in traditional lost to  caddy from elite :dunno:
> *


  That caddy shouldnt have even been in the same class as the 64!!! Glen got robbed again!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 15 2009, 04:59 PM~15369711
> * That caddy shouldnt have even been in the same class as the 64!!! Glen got robbed again!!!
> *


 :yessad: big time


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 04:02 PM~15368329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
> ...


Sounds cool Roy but I cant make it.Im on call at work. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 15 2009, 05:17 PM~15369249
> *Chillin'... Whut kind of things do you need for the picnic/ BBQ???
> *


Whatever anybody can bring if it is even a chair I mean,I just wanted to get everyone together before the end of the year
if need be I can come up with a list if evertone is cool with that
I just felt there hasn't been a get together in awhile and we are due for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15370015
> *Sounds cool Roy but I cant make it.Im on call at work. :angry:
> *


No biggie bro I know you would if you could.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15370110
> *Whatever anybody can bring if it is even a chair I mean,I just wanted to get everyone together before the end of the year
> if need be I can come up with a list if evertone is cool with that
> I just felt there hasn't been a get together in awhile and we are due for 1 :biggrin:
> *


  I can bring whatever and im sure Izzy and Chapo can bring something too!!! So just make a list I guess and we'll go from there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370162
> * I can bring whatever and im sure Izzy and Chapo can bring something too!!! So just make a list I guess and we'll go from there!!!
> *


I'll do it bro
Maybe we can all get together with ideas for the next year.such as carshows,cruises,bar-b-ques,hangouts,sports events against eachother ect






oh and















*GO DODGERS*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 06:53 PM~15370213
> *I'll do it bro
> Maybe we can all get together with ideas for the next year.such as carshows,cruises,bar-b-ques,hangouts,sports events against eachother ect
> oh and
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Oct 15 2009, 04:26 PM~15369387
> *took 2nd in traditional lost to  caddy from elite :dunno:
> *


That sucks man, you got a bad ass 64, that ride is hella clean!!
It always seems as if Colo. riders always get looked over


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Here's a list I came up with feel free to add to it or not 
If you can bring any of the following items pm me
1.paper plates,cups
2.napkins,eating utensils
3.sodas
4.ice
5.coolers
6.rice
7.beans
8.carne
9.hotdogs
10.hotdog buns
11.hamburger patties
12.hamburger meat,cheese/seasoning for meat
13.tortillas,tapatio/hot sauce
14.bar-b-que grill
15.charcoal,lighter fluid
16.potatoe salad
17.boombox, batteries
18.ketchup,mayo,mustard,pickles
19.Chips,dips
20.And of course your chairs,tents,banners,and good attitudes

If I have missed anything please feel free to add and if not enough people can bring items maybe we make it just a kick back thing
remember buying is probably for about 20-30 heads
Let's do this thang*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:38 PM~15371514
> *Here's a list I came up with feel free to add to it or not
> If you can bring any of the following items pm me
> 1.paper plates,cups
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Oct 15 2009, 07:19 PM~15371279
> *That sucks man, you got a bad ass 64, that ride is hella clean!!
> It always seems as if Colo. riders always get looked over
> *


ITS NOT CAUSE THEY GET LOOKED OVER ITS CAUSE WHEN IT COMES TO THE SHOWS THATS WHEN THEY BRING THERE RIDES OUT I'AM NOT SAYING EVERYBODY DOES JUST SOME THATS MY OPINION


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 07:38 PM~15371514
> *boombox, batteries
> 18.ketchup,mayo,mustard,pickles
> 19.Chips,dips
> ...


just have jerry bring his truck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15372182
> *just have jerry bring his truck
> *


  
If it was running


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 03:02 PM~15368329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, Purple Haze, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up Sean,larry,and Chuck
> ...


sorry Roy I would join yous for the kick back but I have my kids this weekend and they have to be home at 4


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:38 PM~15371514
> *Here's a list I came up with feel free to add to it or not
> If you can bring any of the following items pm me
> 1.paper plates,cups
> ...


Sounds good Homie!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up bROther I see you made it home ok


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719


Made it back bRO...thanks again!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Yea...I was looking at all the pics larry posted up. Didn't see your post til now.


It was good...I almost forgot I had a trailer back there hno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 07:38 PM~15371514
> *Here's a list I came up with feel free to add to it or not
> If you can bring any of the following items pm me
> 1.paper plates,cups
> ...


sounds good Roy :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 06:00 PM~15369068
> *DVD indash
> *


How the hell would we get a indash dvd to fit in the glove box, as soon as the screen opened up it would hit inside the glove box. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 16 2009, 01:09 AM~15374639
> *How the hell would we get a indash dvd to fit in the glove box, as soon as the screen opened up it would hit inside the glove box. :uh:
> *


You're the expert


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 15 2009, 10:50 PM~15373377
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIKSIX, RO4LIFE 719
> Made it back bRO...thanks again!!
> *


No pROblem bROther


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM~15370151
> *No biggie bro I know you would if you could.
> *


give a little better notice next time for us boyz out in the sticks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15377409
> *give a little better notice next time for us boyz out in the sticks
> *


Sorry doggie didn't mean for it to be a short notice just thought I'd throw it out there and see what people thought.
Didn't expect out of towners to go outta thier way especially just for this.
Doesn't look like too many people are enthusiastic about it so don't sweat it dog
As for everybody that offered food or to bring something,let's just bring some chairs and music and kick it.Maybe go for a cruise after.
Hit me up Sunday I'll be strollin as usual


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2009, 05:44 PM~15381132
> *Sorry doggie didn't mean for it to be a short  notice just thought I'd throw it out there and see what people thought.
> Didn't expect out of towners to go outta thier way especially just for this.
> Doesn't look like too many people are enthusiastic about it so don't sweat it dog
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2009, 05:44 PM~15381132
> *Sorry doggie didn't mean for it to be a short  notice just thought I'd throw it out there and see what people thought.
> Didn't expect out of towners to go outta thier way especially just for this.
> Doesn't look like too many people are enthusiastic about it so don't sweat it dog
> ...


So no food???


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

is layitlow site moving slow or is it the computer at my job moving slow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 16 2009, 07:51 PM~15382098
> *is layitlow site moving slow or is it the computer at my job moving slow
> *


I thought it was just my computer, but I guess it must be LIL


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam co topic is dead tonite :0


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES Colorado Chapter Bomb Club inviting you,</span> your families, friends, and your lowriders to join us for a pot luck at Berkley Park in North Denver this Sunday October 18, 2009 from 1 to 5pm. There will be a cruise afterward. Our president Fred Perez who is representing Colorado in the December 2009 Lowrider issue with his 1954 Bomb truck "EL PROFE" will also be present. *Bring your favorite food and ride. Hope to see you there*. PASS THIS ON TO LOWRIDER AND OG CAR ENTHUSIAST


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:angry: fock this cold wheather its 30 degreez and on top of that theres snow :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: IN OCTOBER

what global warming? :uh: where is it :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 PM~15381757
> *So no food???
> *


My bad like 6-8 people sound like they are interested in doing it so let's do it :biggrin: 
I got a lil I can spend
I'll be calling you guys once I get this organized and outta my neck and back therapy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 08:05 AM~15385787
> *My bad like 6-8 people sound like they are interested in doing it so let's do it :biggrin:
> I got a lil I can spend
> I'll be calling you guys once I get this organized and outta my neck and back therapy
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 17 2009, 12:54 PM~15386944
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


what up Big Fes 
Can't wait til tomorrow bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15387177
> *what up Big Fes
> Can't wait til tomorrow bro
> *


Yeah me neither!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got my chrome wiper cowl on the way :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2009, 02:56 PM~15387576
> *
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 03:46 PM~15368198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn this thing looks good, there is build up pics somewhere on lil


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

midwest broke westcoast off in vegas.



















































[/quote]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn fabian you an analysist or what :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*





whats up buddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> midwest broke westcoast off in vegas.


[/quote]
Not hating or anything and taking no sides but the car on the Left looks like it is closer to the camera than the car on the right


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I was sitting at a stop light and saw this guy ROlling with a side car on his bike built for his lil dog. Shit was tight...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

2 wheel'n aROund the corner


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What ever is not bought or brought I will bring *
*PM or text me if you would like to bring something by tomorrow morning*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15389075
> *2 wheel'n aROund the corner
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
Nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 17 2009, 05:54 PM~15389055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW I WANT MINE THERE ARE A FEW OLDER AND NEW ONES OUT HERE FORSALE :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup eli


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

Kicking it for a while before I go out. Im trying to not stay out too late because of our pot luck tommorrow. Its going to be big. All of you should join us.


OLD MEMORIES Colorado Chapter Bomb Club inviting you, your families, friends, and your lowriders to join us for a pot luck at Berkley Park in North Denver this Sunday October 18, 2009 from 1 to 5pm. There will be a cruise afterward. Our president Fred Perez who is representing Colorado in the December 2009 Lowrider issue with his 1954 Bomb truck "EL PROFE" will also be present. Bring your favorite food and ride. Hope to see you there. PASS THIS ON TO LOWRIDER AND OG CAR ENTHUSIAST


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 07:05 AM~15385787
> *My bad like 6-8 people sound like they are interested in doing it so let's do it :biggrin:
> I got a lil I can spend
> I'll be calling you guys once I get this organized and outta my neck and back therapy
> *


CITYWIDE is planning on being there


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

homie were haven our own at 2 had it planed for awhile we will be at 6th if you guy want to stop by after


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

I know that Big John but you guys can take it over there too. A lot of people are going. 

What time are you going to be there until?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

you know me late.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 17 2009, 06:54 PM~15389052
> *I was sitting at a stop light and saw this guy ROlling with a side car on his bike built for his lil dog. Shit was tight...
> 
> 
> ...


some guy around here built a motorcycle to cruise his wheelchair on and then he could ride it. I guess he used to ride then became paralyized and didnt' stop there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone out there if you need info just call or text
2:30 on West side of Memorial Park


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like almost all bases are covered on stuff to bring except a radio
If you want to bring something and haven't already told me just bring whatever.
We can always use chairs,tents,and coolers.
Let's end this Season with a bang and promote the unity and strength in Lowriding here 
Thanks for everybody involved
See everyone there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 09:51 AM~15392087
> *Sounds like almost all bases are covered on stuff to bring except a radio
> If you want to bring something and haven't already told me just bring whatever.
> We can always use chairs,tents,and coolers.
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 15 2009, 08:18 PM~15372138
> *ITS NOT CAUSE THEY GET LOOKED OVER ITS CAUSE WHEN IT COMES TO THE SHOWS THATS WHEN THEY BRING THERE RIDES OUT I'AM NOT SAYING EVERYBODY DOES JUST SOME THATS MY OPINION
> *


*PM ME YOUR ADRESS AGAIN PERRITO, I HAVE SOME STUFF I NEED TO SHOOT OUT TO YOU AND KIKO.....STAY UP AND ITS GT FO LIFE.........*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

BBQ AT MEMORIAL PARK TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Cip Dog
Hell of a Get together
I want to thank everyone that came and it wasn't me who put this together it was our Unity.....Bad ass.......Only in the Rockies
Big Ups everyone....we need to do this more often


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice get together Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 18 2009, 07:30 PM~15394645
> *Nice get together Mr. Roy
> *


Thanks doggie we definately need to do this more often!!!!
Imma post some pics inna min


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## sunny88o (Oct 19, 2009)

good morning friends,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

\
:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:33 PM~15395365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ty's like Uh ........I heard about your ol scamming ass John :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bout time I took some pics to get that post count up* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:51 PM~15395625
> *Bout time I took some pics to get that post count up :cheesy:
> *


*And of course to share with the Brothers in Afgan*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, Twotonz
Welcome to the Colorado Topic homie
Big fan of your work :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looked like a good turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 18 2009, 09:08 PM~15395861
> *Looked like a good turn out. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was homie...there may have been up to twice as many people that was in the group pic.....really felt good to see the Rockies reppin with that kind of Unity
We was missing the big MH Family though


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like u guys had nice weather and a goodtime !!


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

WHAT UP ROY???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2009, 09:47 PM~15396413
> *looks like u guys had nice weather and a goodtime !!
> *


Had really good weather and a goodtime


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

we had a local show it was nice . still 100 outside down here :angry: .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15396424
> *WHAT UP ROY???
> *


What up Jay
car was looking bad as fuck as usual....really got alot of compliments


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2009, 09:51 PM~15396462
> *we had a local show it was nice . still 100 outside down here :angry: .
> *


damn and we was loving the 81 we got today :biggrin: 
Probably the last until April or May


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15395944
> *Yeah it was homie...there may have been up to twice as many people that was in the group pic.....really felt good to see the Rockies reppin with that kind of Unity
> We was missing the big MH Family though
> *


Kind of short notice plus work.Hopefully next time will be there.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:53 PM~15396492
> *damn and we was loving the 81 we got today :biggrin:
> Probably the last until April or May
> *


we have one scheduled just about every weekend from here till mid jan. Damm i love AZ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15396497
> *Kind of short notice plus work.Hopefully next time will be there.
> *


No biggie homie sorry about the short notice we was just missing the big Most Hated Family


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15396536
> *we have one scheduled just about every weekend from here till mid jan. Damm i love AZ  :biggrin:
> *


Lucky fucker....what up Justin how you doing Cuzzin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 PM~15396566
> *Lucky fucker....what up Justin how you doing Cuzzin?
> *


doin real good , tryin to do some big things to the car before the new one comes in jan. We are gettin real excited about havin a lil one runnin around again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2009, 09:58 PM~15396592
> *doin real good , tryin to do some big things to the car before the new one comes in jan. We are gettin real excited about havin a lil one runnin around again
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 09:51 PM~15396463
> *What up Jay
> car was looking bad as fuck as usual....really got alot of compliments
> *


THANKS!!! WANNA BUY IT?LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:03 PM~15396665
> *THANKS!!! WANNA BUY IT?LOL
> *


I can't even afford to keep mine


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 11:06 PM~15396707
> *I can't even afford to keep mine
> 
> *


Hell, you got too much money. Mister chrome cowl on the way. :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:06 PM~15396707
> *I can't even afford to keep mine
> 
> *


BETTER YET WANNA TRADE?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLLLOOOOOOOOO CHUCK!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:11 PM~15396768
> *BETTER YET WANNA TRADE?
> *


I'm more of a Traditional guy  
But this Mofo is Sick :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 18 2009, 10:11 PM~15396765
> *Hell, you got too much money. Mister chrome cowl on the way. :0
> *


Chrome Cowl is only like 2 bills
I still have a shitload of Chrome to go  
I think Imma head my white ass down to Mexico


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15396824
> *I'm more of a Traditional guy
> But this Mofo is Sick :0
> 
> ...


THANKS!! I WAS GOING FOR THE HALF 300 AND HALF MAGNUM LOOK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:17 PM~15396859
> *THANKS!! I WAS GOING FOR THE HALF 300 AND HALF MAGNUM LOOK
> *


props  
one of a kind definately


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 11:16 PM~15396853
> *Chrome Cowl is only like 2 bills
> I still have a shitload of Chrome to go
> I think Imma head my white ass down to Mexico
> *


You go down there alone, we may never see you again. :dunno: 
I got a radio for you. :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:13 PM~15396807
> *HELLLLOOOOOOOOO CHUCK!!!
> *


Just got home and you bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 18 2009, 10:20 PM~15396919
> *You go down there alone, we may never see you again. :dunno:
> I got a radio for you. :cheesy:
> *


I need one bad I'm almost ready to toss my shit out da top
:angry: 




Is it I-pod ready? :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM ABOUT TO SAY F#@K THE 300 FRONT AND GO TO A PHANTOM FRONT LIKE THIS CHARGER


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 18 2009, 10:23 PM~15396958
> *Just got home and you bRO
> *


WHERED YOU EAT?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15396988
> *WHERED YOU EAT?
> *



chilis


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 11:23 PM~15396959
> *I need one bad I'm almost ready to toss my shit out da top
> :angry:
> Is it I-pod ready?  :cheesy:
> *


No.  But can add a aux input to the changer port to get good sound out of it. It just doesn't control the ipod. It is a 2004 pioneer premier deh-p360. It has front, rear, and sub rca output. :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!! Good to see everybody today :biggrin: 

Nice to just chill and catch up with everybody


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Oct 18 2009, 10:24 PM~15396975
> *IM ABOUT TO SAY F#@K THE 300 FRONT AND GO TO A PHANTOM FRONT LIKE THIS CHARGER
> *


or fuck the magnum and get a lowrider :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

nice pics cip and ROy!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Man right on to you guys for putting that together looked like a real good turn out. Thats what sux about where we live man were really out of the way


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15396853
> *Chrome Cowl is only like 2 bills
> I still have a shitload of Chrome to go
> I think Imma head my white ass down to Mexico
> *


just dont over do it in the chrome just cuz its metal and can be chromed doesnt mean to chrome it. Too much can ruin a car thats like a truck with every accessory available on it.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

nice pics Cip and Roy! sure was a good time yesterday. nice to see everyone again and chop it up. my family had a blast. we will catch up at the next one MH

we will be starting to plan the 2nd Annual CITYWDE picnic pretty soon for next year


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:54 PM~15395666
> *And of course to share with the Brothers in Afgan
> *


THANKS ROY FOR THE PIC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

I WANNA THANK CHRIS AND THE CITYWIDE C.C. FOR HELPING OUT MY WIFE THANKS HOMIES


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:54 PM~15395666
> *And of course to share with the Brothers in Afgan
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15395215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CADDY LOOKS FIMIALIAR :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2009, 10:33 AM~15399905
> *THIS CADDY LOOKS FIMIALIAR :biggrin:
> *


That is what you would have said at the pueblo show too. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2009, 07:32 AM~15399547
> *I WANNA THANK CHRIS AND THE CITYWIDE C.C. FOR HELPING OUT MY WIFE THANKS HOMIES
> *


Never a problem brother, i told you i would want the same support for my wife and family if i was in your position. Like Roy said UNITY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: Whutz Good peeps!!! Nice seeing everyone there yesterday had a blast!!! And to whoever couldn't make it we'll see you guys next time!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... And thanks Roy for puttin' the picnic together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Cip I didn't know you could get down like this.






:cheesy:





It woulda made that Picnic the shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:26 PM~15405095
> *Damn Cip I didn't know you could get down like this.
> 
> 
> ...


That vid is the shit I get a kick out of it everytime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15404966
> *... And thanks Roy for puttin' the picnic together!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  
That was really cool for everyone to come together like that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos doin' da damn thang!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, TRAVIEZO83
Whut Up Julian!!! You still gonna come to the house tomorrow???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:30 PM~15405147
> *
> That was really cool for everyone to come together like that
> *


Big thanks also goes out to Julian for all the help and everyone who brought something or just showed up.
That my friends is the definition of Lowriding to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Dodgers just tied it up :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 07:18 PM~15405761
> *Dodgers just tied it up :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15405804
> *:biggrin:
> *


up by 1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 07:39 PM~15405997
> *up by 1
> *


and another :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 07:56 PM~15406224
> *and another :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Chucc?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Ruben did u catch up on your rest after Vegas finally ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ManRam actually caught a few flies :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15406988
> *ManRam actually caught a few flies :0
> *


His defense is underrated!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BRONCOS just scored too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15407032
> *His defense is underrated!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i can understand that








soooo under the radar that it aint rated :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:01 PM~15407225
> *i can understand that
> soooo under the radar that it aint rated :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BRONCOS!!! 6-0... ruining alot of weekends im sure!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Oct 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15406712
> *What up Chucc?
> *


 just watchin the game bROther and you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15407697
> *BRONCOS!!! 6-0... ruining alot of weekends im sure!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15407711
> *:angry:
> *


Raiders beat da Eagles... you should be happy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15407757
> *Raiders beat da Eagles... you should be happy!!!
> *


i bet on the damn chargers


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15407774
> *i bet on the damn chargers
> *


oh... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15407793
> *oh...  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get over losing the scratch if the Dodgers win


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fuckin aye ........
up the streeet not across right?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

how much u lose homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Oct 19 2009, 09:55 PM~15407939
> *how much u lose homie :biggrin:
> *


Fuck You


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:56 PM~15407952
> *Fuck You
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

dont get mad it is just me Ty homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15407982
> *dont get mad it is just me Ty homie
> *


Oh I was gonna say fucker you don't know me and you already getting on my nerves.....It's all good Ty what up homie......still down for that ride in a bucket ass Trey? :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

its all good homie just wanted let you know im in here now got to to keep it real. love my team like you and da raiders ya know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15407831
> *I'll get over losing the scratch if the Dodgers win
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Oct 19 2009, 10:13 PM~15408143
> *its all good homie just wanted let you know im in here now got to to keep it real. love my team like you and da raiders ya know
> *


its all good bro imma dodgers fan before the raider thing but i understand fucker


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u will see me in here more homie trying to chope it up with da homies


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

dodger are cool team too thier do doing ther thing to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Oct 19 2009, 10:21 PM~15408273
> *u will see me in here more homie trying to chope it up with da homies
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg
:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

SHUTTING DOWN ALL THE FUCKING NON BELIEVERS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2009, 08:04 PM~15395802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ladies :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15406975
> *Whats up Ruben did u catch up on your rest after Vegas finally ?
> *


not really straight to the grind, i will sleep when i die :biggrin: . and you?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 12:57 AM~15410000
> *SHUTTING DOWN ALL THE FUCKING NON BELIEVERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 12:57 AM~15410000
> *SHUTTING DOWN ALL THE FUCKING NON BELIEVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldnt you be a seahawks fan by now?!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:57 PM~15410000
> *SHUTTING DOWN ALL THE FUCKING NON BELIEVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Go Broncos!!
:h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 12:57 AM~15410000
> *SHUTTING DOWN ALL THE FUCKING NON BELIEVERS
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :barf: :barf: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up LIL Fam!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 20 2009, 07:44 AM~15410985
> *Shouldnt you be a seahawks fan by now?!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



NEVER...I ain't like you, cheerleading for whoever is winning championships.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 07:32 AM~15410921
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *



How your traiders doing??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 02:16 PM~15413886
> *THE RAIDERS ARE THE BEST ??
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up 719


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 02:15 PM~15413880
> *NEVER...I ain't like you, cheerleading for whoever is winning championships.
> *


Life long STEELER fan with proof! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Oct 20 2009, 04:31 PM~15414998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post it...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 20 2009, 06:21 PM~15415865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Post it...
> *


will do


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good CO Ryders
just pulled da engine n tranny out of da regal for a rebuild chrome and paint


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 20 2009, 06:30 PM~15415955
> *whats good CO Ryders
> just pulled da engine n tranny out of da regal for a rebuild chrome and paint
> *


Show pics of the Regal
Who is this?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

names devil homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 20 2009, 06:48 PM~15416084
> *names devil homie
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you dog I'm Roy


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 20 2009, 07:08 PM~15416309
> *Nice to meet you dog I'm Roy
> *


nice too meet u too homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 20 2009, 06:48 PM~15416084
> *names devil homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2009, 07:44 PM~15416727
> *:thumbsup: Whut Up Dogg!!!
> *


whats good with u fes
how da cutty come'n along


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:31 PM~15415967
> *Show pics of the Regal
> Who is this?
> *


*Damn, I think SWIPH hacked into ROy's acct.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15417079
> *Damn, I think SWIPH hacked into ROy's acct.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Oct 20 2009, 07:54 PM~15416859
> *whats good with u fes
> how da cutty come'n along
> *


Itz almost ready for paint... finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15417466
> *Itz almost ready for paint... finally!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15417079
> *Damn, I think SWIPH hacked into ROy's acct.
> *


ma fuckkin private eye and shit huh? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:22 PM~15419145
> *ma fuckkin private eye and shit huh? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2009, 06:13 AM~15420494
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *


What up Roy I heard Springs is getting hit hard??weather that is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 08:06 AM~15420937
> *What up Roy I heard Springs is getting hit hard??weather that is
> *


What up Larry
yeah ....not too bad but I just learned how to get Lowriders on my new game so I been cruizin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2009, 08:12 AM~15420976
> *What up Larry
> yeah ....not too bad but I just learned how to get Lowriders on my new game so I been cruizin :biggrin:
> *


What game is that??So no work today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 08:17 AM~15420998
> *What game is that??So no work today?
> *


nah no work today it is worse where I am working today(Monument)
Game in Midnight Club Los Angeles on ps3
And I bought the south Central add on that has Lowriders
A 63 Rivi
64 Impala SS
55 Bel Air
65 Malibu
all that you can customize with switches Conti kits and even put Real D's on em
Shits crazy....I'm trying to fix a few up for my son :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2009, 08:24 AM~15421044
> *nah no work today it is worse where I am working today(Monument)
> Game in Midnight Club Los Angeles on ps3
> And I bought the south Central add on that has Lowriders
> ...


I haven't played any new video games in years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 08:40 AM~15421165
> *I haven't played any new video games in years
> *


yeah this is a first for me in years also
I just got it because of the Blue Ray....shit is nice though


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 21 2009, 09:50 AM~15421659
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



just chillen it and you fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 21 2009, 10:37 AM~15421969
> *just chillen it and you fes
> *


Whut Up... jus' chillin' today, itz cold outside!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

weather sucks here now its snowing :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 21 2009, 07:12 AM~15420976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres a link from OT that has a few youtube vid's of the cars from the game Roys talking about  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=503766


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

i like call of duty 5 world at war for ps3 
shootin them zombies is where its at 
if u haven't played it u should great game
very fun :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

what up colorado whats crakin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Oct 21 2009, 05:11 PM~15425808
> *what up colorado whats crakin
> *


What up Julian hows it going homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

saved from page 2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Oct 21 2009, 04:11 PM~15425808
> *what up colorado whats crakin
> *


WUS CRACKIN GOODTIMER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn back to work i go, it looks like its gonna be a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up colorado hope the weather will be decent on saturday in springs im gonna go visit some GOODTIMERS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 22 2009, 05:29 PM~15437402
> *
> *



damn prezdent this topic has been dead


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 22 2009, 06:20 PM~15437967
> *damn prezdent this topic has been dead
> *


*I know, we keepin it fROm the 2nd page :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 22 2009, 10:17 PM~15440471
> *I know, we keepin it fROm the 2nd page  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES Colorado Chapter Bomb Club would like you to join us, for our halloween costume party Friday 10-30-09 at La Estrella Sports Bar (21 & older) Located 3142 W. Hampden Ave Sheridan CO 80110 (Just west of S. Federal blvd. & old Hampden Rd). Entrance fee will be $5 for singles or $8 for couples. In support of our brothers from Rollerz Only please bring a canned good for their can drive to help the homeless. The bash will begin at 9pm and will continue till 2am. There will be light food available for the first hour, followed by a night full of dancing and fun to the sound of DJ Councilman. We will be holding a costume contest at 12am with a prize for 1st 2nd and 3rd place prizes. Shout out to everyone who showed up to our pot luck Sunday 10-18-09. Thanks for your support. Hope to see you there. PASS THIS ON TO LOWRIDER AND OG CAR ENTHUSIAST


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Oct 21 2009, 04:11 PM~15425808
> *what up colorado whats crakin
> *


ORALE CABRON HOPE ALL IS GOOD PERRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 22 2009, 07:14 AM~15432451
> *whats up colorado hope the weather will be decent on saturday in springs im gonna go visit some GOODTIMERS
> *


DON'T FORGET 2 BRING THEM POWER BALLS WITH U


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY MACGYVER U THE ONE THAT DOES MURALS ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 22 2009, 04:37 AM~15431825
> *WUS CRACKIN <span style='color:blue'>GOODTIMER.....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2009, 03:37 PM~15447484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice picture :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up julian


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tomorrow is gonna be nice it looks like 
i better get in the garage early so I can get some of those damn parts I been buying on the ride instead of all over the house :yessad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 22 2009, 11:50 PM~15442180
> *OLD MEMORIES Colorado Chapter Bomb Club would like you to join us, for our halloween costume party Friday 10-30-09 at La Estrella Sports Bar (21 & older)  Located 3142 W. Hampden Ave Sheridan CO 80110 (Just west of S. Federal blvd. & old Hampden Rd).  Entrance fee will be $5 for singles or $8 for couples. In support of our brothers from Rollerz Only please bring a canned good for their can drive to help the homeless.  The bash will begin at 9pm and will continue till 2am. There will be light food available for the first hour, followed by a night full of dancing and fun to the sound of DJ Councilman. We will be holding a costume contest at 12am with a prize for 1st 2nd and 3rd place prizes.  Shout out to everyone who showed up to our pot luck Sunday 10-18-09. Thanks for your support. Hope to see you there.  PASS THIS ON TO LOWRIDER AND OG CAR ENTHUSIAST
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 23 2009, 08:21 PM~15450068
> *Nice rides!
> *


What up Marcos ?
Am I gonna see you tomorrow? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

some throwbacks.....topics been dead :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15450565
> *fucker :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 23 2009, 08:36 PM~15450693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckr making me all sad and shit reminding me I need to get a new camera for next year


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

Right on Firmex. You guys should come up here and join us for the halloween party. It looks like there's a lot of firme rides down there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Oct 23 2009, 08:21 PM~15450068
> *Nice rides!
> *


OOPS! I don't use this website very often. 
I meant right on Firmex. Looks like there's some firme rides down there. You guys should come up here for our Halloween party.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15452021
> *OOPS! I don't use this website very often.
> 
> *


Lots_a_lows
Member

Posts: 21
Joined: Apr 2008
From: Denver
Car Club: Old Memories CO Chapter

21 post we all know you don't use the site often shit I don't even live here I live in OT where the post don't count but you will learn homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 23 2009, 11:27 PM~15452068
> *Lots_a_lows
> Member
> 
> ...


by the way homie I'm Chris from La Junta.
whats up


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2009, 12:27 AM~15452068
> *Lots_a_lows
> Member
> 
> ...


Lol. Thanks Homie. The truck in your profile picture is my homies. Do you know him too?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 23 2009, 11:30 PM~15452086
> *Lol. Thanks Homie.  The truck in your profile picture is my homies.  Do you know him too?
> *


what truck do you mean my avi?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 23 2009, 11:30 PM~15452086
> *Lol. Thanks Homie.  The truck in your profile picture is my homies.  Do you know him too?
> *


never mind your talking about the pic I have as a avi and that truck in the background is nice.
if thats what your talking about


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2009, 12:31 AM~15452093
> *what truck do you mean my avi?
> *


Nah.... the orange Chevy stepside in the background of the 2 vatos in the pic.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 23 2009, 11:33 PM~15452109
> *Nah.... the orange Chevy stepside in the background of the 2 vatos in the pic.
> *


yeah thats my avi thats Serio and me at the Denver show


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15450614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i never thought we would get him away from that, but we are happy with the move we made


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2009, 12:32 AM~15452104
> *never mind your talking about the pic I have as a avi and that truck in the background is nice.
> if thats what your talking about
> *



Yeah thats the one I was talking about. He's got a clean ass truck. He gots another one too. That ones bagged and chopped on 22's thought.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15452126
> *Yeah thats the one I was talking about.  He's got a clean ass truck.  He gots another one too.  That ones bagged and chopped on 22's thought.
> *


Oops. Though

Im starting to get tired got to work 2morrow.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 23 2009, 11:35 PM~15452125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i never thought we would get him away from that, but we are happy with the move we made
> *


I don't get it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 23 2009, 11:37 PM~15452135
> *Oops.  Though
> 
> Im starting to get tired got to work 2morrow.
> *


damn that sucks homie even tho I have work to do but its just what my lady wants me to do in the morning so I'm good  

good night homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2009, 12:38 AM~15452136
> *I don't get it
> *


He was Rich from Traditions now he's from City Wide


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15452151
> *He was Rich from Traditions now he's from City Wide
> *


  
whats up Larry?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15452151
> *He was Rich from Traditions now he's from City Wide
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15452151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone talk to swiph? hows he doin?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 24 2009, 04:09 AM~15452675
> *anyone talk to swiph? hows he doin?
> *


*I talked to him a couple of weeks ago, and he was in good spiritis. He is still waiting a final home. They have him in a paisa wing right now :cheesy: The funny thing is, he wants to stay there... *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

**SPIRITS*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15450319
> *What up Marcos ?
> Am I gonna see you tomorrow? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ill be there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 24 2009, 07:20 AM~15452779
> *I talked to him a couple of weeks ago, and he was in good spiritis. He is still waiting a final home. They have him in a paisa wing right now  :cheesy: The funny thing is, he wants to stay there...
> *


Good to here,Glad to see he hes keeping his head high all thing's considering


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 24 2009, 12:41 AM~15452161
> *
> whats up Larry?
> *


Not much doggie and you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I stole this fROm OT. :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 24 2009, 11:41 AM~15454104
> *I stole this fROm OT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That car is the shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15454206
> *That car is the shit
> *


what car?


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 24 2009, 11:41 AM~15454104
> *I stole this fROm OT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! that car looks like its accessorized nicely. :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 24 2009, 11:41 AM~15454104
> *I stole this fROm OT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 24 2009, 03:48 PM~15455330
> *Damn! that car looks like its accessorized nicely. :0
> *


Hows it going bro?? Nice to see you on LIL a little more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So whats everybodys plans for the winter?? I plan on refixing my bike and starting the other bike and working on my 59


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 04:16 AM~15459248
> *So whats everybodys plans for the winter?? I plan on refixing my bike and starting the other bike and working on my 59
> *


Finding a yob indoors :happysad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 04:16 AM~15459248
> *So whats everybodys plans for the winter?? I plan on refixing my bike and starting the other bike and working on my 59
> *


gain more weight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Oct 25 2009, 09:13 AM~15459807
> *gain more weight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2009, 10:51 AM~15460326
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 24 2009, 11:19 PM~15457853
> *Hows it going bro?? Nice to see you on LIL a little more
> *


Everythings good man. How you been? I get on every now and then but sometimes I'll be logged in here and searching the web in another screen. Is that your same Impala you had before but painted?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 25 2009, 11:55 AM~15460647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hangin out with those Good Timers
and .....damn that is one bad ass vert in tha background :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 25 2009, 02:42 PM~15461555
> *Everythings good man. How you been?  I get on every now and then but sometimes I'll be logged in here and searching the web in another screen. Is that your same Impala you had before but painted?
> *


Mine is still black but I want to paint mine like this so it's just inspiration for me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 25 2009, 09:02 AM~15459748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mocking me?? :angry: I need to loose some you seen me in New Mex :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15462404
> *It's nice to not have to deal with the elements and you can work everyday
> 
> *


I bet
shit I'm willing to take a big ass paycut just to work indoors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2009, 06:01 PM~15462417
> *I bet
> shit I'm willing to take a big ass paycut just to work indoors
> *


So what kind of work you looking at doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15462673
> *So what kind of work you looking at doing?
> *


anything indoors :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2009, 06:39 PM~15462686
> *anything indoors :biggrin:
> *


so pretty much anything then :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 06:42 PM~15462712
> *so pretty much anything then :biggrin:
> *


yes except for planting tulips :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 05:58 PM~15462394
> *Mine is still black but I want to paint mine like this so it's just inspiration for me
> *


Are you going to frame off it like your old elco? Did you get rid of that other 1?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO? :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Oct 25 2009, 07:00 PM~15462816
> *Are you going to frame off it like your old elco?  Did you get rid of that other 1?
> *


frame off is the only way to go for me it's gonna be more towards original though and I still have that other elco.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 24 2009, 05:20 AM~15452779
> *I talked to him a couple of weeks ago, and he was in good spiritis. He is still waiting a final home. They have him in a paisa wing right now  :cheesy: The funny thing is, he wants to stay there...
> *


IT'S CAUSE HE WANTS TO BECOME MIKLO.....NAW J/P TELL HIM TO KEEP HIS SPRIT UP CAUSE THATS THE ONLY THING THAT THEY CAN'T TAKE AWAY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15446146
> *GOODTIMER.....
> *


SAME HERE PERRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15450528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE THOW BACK ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2009, 02:52 PM~15461805
> *Nice hangin out with those Good Timers
> and .....damn that is one bad ass vert in tha background :cheesy:
> *


WHEN WAS THIS PIC TAKEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 26 2009, 06:45 AM~15467322
> *WHEN WAS THIS PIC TAKEN
> *


Saturday at Stevie B's
What up Big Wrinks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Still got these items for sale
Gold Plater-300 obo
Brand new Cornell 155-80-13's-100 firm
Chrome skirts for 63-64-100 firm
Stock fan shroud for 63- 75 obo
Stock cowl vent-50


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 AM~15467428
> *Saturday at Stevie B's
> What up Big Wrinks
> *


ora stevie b's still crackin huh ........ just waiting 2 get back the GOOD thing is i'll be back in the summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 26 2009, 07:27 AM~15467500
> *ora stevie b's still crackin huh ........ just waiting 2 get back the GOOD thing is i'll be back in the summer
> *


That's good bro 
aint like your gonna miss anything in the winter anyhow


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 06:29 AM~15467508
> *That's good bro
> aint like your gonna miss anything in the winter anyhow
> *


 :yessad: ALL THAT DRINKING THAT THE COLORADANS DO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 AM~15467581
> *:yessad: ALL THAT DRINKING THAT THE COLORADANS DO :biggrin:
> *


save your kidneys for next year


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 06:53 AM~15467625
> *save your kidneys for next year
> *


OH YEA THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF DRINKING WHEN I GET BACK :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 26 2009, 07:02 AM~15467665
> *OH YEA THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF DRINKING WHEN I GET BACK :biggrin:
> *


you get my pm


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 26 2009, 07:03 AM~15467667
> *you get my pm
> *


did you get my pm


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 26 2009, 07:20 AM~15467751
> *did you get my pm
> *


not yet


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

My new hauler


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 08:27 AM~15467798
> *My new hauler
> 
> 
> ...



You have to much money...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 08:27 AM~15467798
> *My new hauler
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Oct 26 2009, 08:33 AM~15467833
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Im happy with the deal bROtha!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Cip and John


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2009, 08:30 AM~15467820
> *You have to much money...
> *


Nope! Just dont have a 66 rag Anymore!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 08:35 AM~15467851
> *:biggrin: I happy with the deal bROtha!!!
> *


thats good homie now you better buy you a gas station... :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 AM~15467856
> *whats up Cip and John
> *


whats up homie jus freezin huevos over here in alamosa...... hno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Oct 26 2009, 07:39 AM~15467880
> *whats up homie jus freezin huevos over here in alamosa...... hno:
> *


i bet


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 26 2009, 08:41 AM~15467892
> *whats good Izzy
> *


What up Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 26 2009, 08:46 AM~15467927
> *What up Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut up dogg!!! Whut happened to your boyz yesterday???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Towing Ty's car to go get painted!!! It don't stop...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 AM~15467859
> *Nope! Just dont have a 66 rag Anymore!
> *



You got the caddy right


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2009, 10:05 AM~15468564
> *You got the caddy right
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 10:27 AM~15468737
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 26 2009, 09:12 AM~15468162
> *Whut up dogg!!! Whut happened to your boyz yesterday???
> *



:uh: *Somebody musta had CLOWN for Breakfast!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 26 2009, 09:29 AM~15468295
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 


We don't stop!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2009, 08:30 AM~15467820
> *You have to much money...
> *


co signed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 26 2009, 12:30 PM~15469736
> *:uh: Somebody musta had CLOWN for Breakfast!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I didn't even start clowning yet... :biggrin: Jus' asking a serious question!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:15 PM~15470070
> *co signed
> *


Says the guy with a new truck and 63 Vert!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 02:06 PM~15470580
> *Says the guy with a new truck and 63 Vert!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm still trying to catch up
Been outta work 9 months last year I am waay behind
can't even afford a decent paint yob......btw.....you take payments? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 02:08 PM~15470600
> *I'm still trying to catch up
> Been outta work 9 months last year I am waay behind
> can't even afford a decent paint yob......btw.....you take payments? :biggrin:
> *


SURE DO! TWO OF EM, ONE AT THE BEGINNING AND ONE AT THE END!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 26 2009, 02:19 PM~15470701
> *SURE DO! TWO OF EM, ONE AT THE BEGINNING AND ONE AT THE END!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma try and do it myself
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 02:28 PM~15470799
> *Imma try and do it myself
> :yes:
> *


I just gotta buy the right shit because one lil panel took me like 16 hours the last time I did it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2009, 03:51 PM~15471543
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup Chuck...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 26 2009, 06:04 PM~15473043
> *Sup Chuck...
> *



just chillen at home, whats goin on up there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 26 2009, 06:19 PM~15473212
> *just chillen at home, whats goin on up there
> *



Just grindin..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 27 2009, 06:29 AM~15478954
> *GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

page 2???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 27 2009, 12:35 PM~15481588
> *page 2???
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Page 2 again..............BUMP*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz been hella slow in here...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Oct 27 2009, 08:23 PM~15486364
> *wuz up fes
> *


Whutz Good Bro???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 27 2009, 08:20 PM~15486329
> *Page 2 again..............BUMP
> *


WHY HAS THIS TOPIC BEEN DEAD..... :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this place is dead


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

whats up fellas.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 27 2009, 08:20 PM~15486329
> *Page 2 again..............BUMP
> *


Whats up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up cip


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

Whats good Ryders

more snow for us again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO... and yeah itz cold!!! :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You home Fes?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 28 2009, 09:50 AM~15491429
> *You home Fes?
> *


I need a DVD :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 28 2009, 09:50 AM~15491429
> *You home Fes?
> *


yeah im at the pad!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

1983 MALIBU WAGON 4 SALE OR TRADE 1983 MALIBU WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED REAR AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT 'QUICK DISCNECT ' CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS ' CUSTOM DRIVE SHAFT ' 4 LINK IN REAR' BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT ALSO COMES WITH 14X7 LA WIRES CAR DOES NOT HAVE BATTERYS OR PUMPS ASKING $$ 2400.00 OBO $$ OR TRADE PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389 THANKS


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a rolling charger for sale....
Schumaker 2/35/200
$75


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 25 2009, 10:55 AM~15460647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn its cold outside :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2009, 04:12 PM~15494814
> *Damn its cold outside :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2009, 04:12 PM~15494814
> *Damn its cold outside :angry:
> *


It's raining here it's suppossed to be rain and snow mix tomorrow


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Snowing over here so i took the day off . It gave me a chance to see my lil girl get student of the month. 3 kids doing good in school maybe i wont have to pay for college lol :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 28 2009, 05:25 PM~15495689
> *Snowing over here so i took the day off . It gave me a chance to see my lil girl get student of the month. 3 kids doing good in school maybe i wont have to pay for college lol :biggrin:
> *


*That's GOOD bRO, keep them focused...they will make more ferria in the future and not have to work as hard.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 27 2009, 08:34 PM~15486503
> *WHY HAS THIS TOPIC BEEN DEAD..... :dunno:
> *


*I dunno bROther, I haven't been home more than 3 days at a time in about a month. I've been a traveling Mofo.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2009, 02:32 AM~15489806
> *Whats up Sean?
> *


*What's good Big L Dawg...when are we gonna see some pROgress pics? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Fat J always eating :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15496702
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 04:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he didn't even take time to grab that shit just went stright at it :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15498303
> *he didn't even take time to grab that shit just went stright at it :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL....that's F'ingf funnny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:39 PM~15495834
> *What's good Big L Dawg...when are we gonna see some pROgress pics?  :biggrin:
> *


whenever I get some progress done


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Doin what he do best...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado 19 degrees and going to work this sucks.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 29 2009, 05:53 AM~15501446
> *Good Morning Colorado 19 degrees and going to work this sucks.
> *



DAMN...THATS COLD


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 28 2009, 09:19 PM~15498161
> *whats up bRO
> *


JUST BEEN CHILLIN AND YOU....ARE U GUYS GETTING SNOW DOWN THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 07:17 AM~15501699
> *JUST BEEN CHILLIN AND YOU....ARE U GUYS GETTING SNOW DOWN THERE
> *


Same! Yea we got a little bit and its still comin down


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 29 2009, 07:34 AM~15501754
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 06:54 AM~15501847
> *:wave:
> *


THANKS FOR CALLING ME BACK ASSHOLE!!!  :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 29 2009, 07:57 AM~15501858
> *THANKS FOR CALLING ME BACK ASSHOLE!!!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 07:00 AM~15501869
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado...making the final move starting on November 3rd :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Oct 29 2009, 08:05 AM~15501898
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 08:07 AM~15501904
> *Good Morning Colorado...making the final move starting on November 3rd :happysad:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

whats up cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15501963
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> ...


Not much


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:21 AM~15501983
> *Not much
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 08:17 AM~15501960
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Crazy Ass weather!!! The roads are covered in ice out in Pueblo West! :angry: Took me bout a half hour to make it in this morning!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:51 AM~15502213
> *Crazy Ass weather!!! The roads are covered in ice out in Pueblo West! :angry: Took me bout a half hour to make it in this morning!!!
> *


At least you get to work :thumbsup: 
I gotta get me an indoor jale :yessad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 07:29 AM~15501732
> *Same! Yea we got a little bit and its still comin down
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 08:07 AM~15501904
> *Good Morning Colorado...making the final move starting on November 3rd :happysad:
> *


what you doing?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2009, 09:21 AM~15502518
> *what you doing?
> *



Moving to Washington


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15502191
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:51 AM~15502213
> *Crazy Ass weather!!! The roads are covered in ice out in Pueblo West! :angry: Took me bout a half hour to make it in this morning!!!
> *



The Wifey said that there is about a foot of snow in our back yard...and its not supposed to stop snowing until tonight


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 09:27 AM~15502577
> *whats up bROther
> *



Sippin on a cup of coffee...you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:26 AM~15502558
> *Moving to Washington
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Melo takin it to em last night...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 09:28 AM~15502590
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *



I know... :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:28 AM~15502587
> *Sippin on a cup of coffee...you?
> *



just gonna go grab a bite to eat! surprize surprize :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:30 AM~15502612
> *I know... :happysad:
> *



:cheesy: how is the weather


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Oct 29 2009, 09:30 AM~15502618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little rainy this morning...no snow in the forecast tho


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:37 AM~15502698
> *Hahahaha...is it to cold to work??
> Little rainy this morning...no snow in the forecast tho
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:29 AM~15502606
> *Melo takin it to em last night...
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good game!!! Nuggets definitely turned it on in the 4th!!! Portland tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 09:39 AM~15502721
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



That sucks...then what you gonna do today?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 09:40 AM~15502730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna get me one someday...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 AM~15502745
> *That was a good game!!! Nuggets definitely turned it on in the 4th!!! Portland tonight...  :biggrin:
> *



Yea it was...this is some bullshit though. We open the night at home against Utah then the next day have to play in Portland.

The Fakers...open the night against the Clippers THEN HAVE TWO DAYS OFF then play Dallas at home...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:47 AM~15502806
> *Yea it was...this is some bullshit though. We open the night at home against Utah then the next day have to play in Portland.
> 
> The Fakers...open the night against the Clippers THEN HAVE TWO DAYS OFF then play Dallas at home...
> ...


Yeah aren't the Fakers the champs... They should have the toughest schedule right??? but itz all good brand new season and WE gonna show them whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:04 AM~15502984
> *Yeah aren't the Fakers the champs... They should have the toughest schedule right??? but itz all good brand new season and WE gonna show them whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *



x76


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I forget sometimes
But who got thier asses handed to them at home to get booted from the playoffs at the Pepsi Center?  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The next great Dynasty already started last year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 10:12 AM~15503051
> *I forget sometimes
> But who got thier asses handed to them at home to get booted from the playoffs at the Pepsi Center?   :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry about that paybacks a bitch... The Fakers ain't invincible!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 10:14 AM~15503072
> *The next great Dynasty already started last year
> *


I know the raiders got you frustrated but this is ridiculous... the western conference is to tough for any kind of dynasty by any team right now... just my opinion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:17 AM~15503120
> *I know the raiders got you frustrated but this is ridiculous... the western conference is to tough for any kind of dynasty by any team right now... just my opinion!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah good thing the Broncos are doing good right now at least ya got something to cheer for


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes onna side note how much cruizin an shit is on the latest Rollin?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 AM~15502750
> *That sucks...then what you gonna do today?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:47 AM~15502806
> *Yea it was...this is some bullshit though. We open the night at home against Utah then the next day have to play in Portland.
> 
> The Lakers...open the night against the Clippers THEN HAVE TWO DAYS OFF then play Dallas at home...
> ...


U AINT GOT 2 CRY.... :tears: :tears: 


*LAKERS ALL THE WAY...........*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:04 AM~15502984
> *Yeah aren't the Lakers the champs... They should have the toughest schedule right??? but itz all good brand new season and WE gonna show them whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 10:32 AM~15503259
> *:dunno:
> *


YOUR GOING 2 FUCK AROUND ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY...SO YOUR TOPIC DOESNT GO ON THE 2ND PAGE.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 10:24 AM~15503196
> *Hey Fes onna side note how much cruizin an shit is on the latest Rollin?
> *


Vol. 15 has some cruising, but Vol. 14 is about a 50/50 split on cruising and hopping... Have you seen vol. 14???


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 10:35 AM~15503290
> *U AINT GOT 2 CRY.... :tears:  :tears:
> LAKERS ALL THE WAY...........
> *




I'm not crying...I'm whining.

FUCK THE FAKERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:48 AM~15503405
> *Vol. 15 has some cruising, but Vol. 14 is about a 50/50 split on cruising and hopping... Have you seen vol. 14???
> *


whats it look like 
is that the one with the verts?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 10:50 AM~15503427
> *whats it look like
> is that the one with the verts?
> *


Nah there's a regal on the cover, just came out the day of the Pueblo show, You'll definitely like that one!!! trust me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 10:53 AM~15503441
> *Nah there's a regal on the cover, just came out the day of the Pueblo show, You'll definitely like that one!!! trust me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I'll stop by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 10:56 AM~15503462
> *Maybe I'll stop by
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 10:41 AM~15503346
> *YOUR GOING 2 FUCK AROUND ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY...SO YOUR TOPIC DOESNT GO ON THE 2ND PAGE.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 12:25 PM~15504080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They are gonna need a lot of that along with prayer :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 12:46 PM~15504220
> *They are gonna need a lot of that along with prayer :biggrin:
> *



We got it...don't worry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 12:46 PM~15504220
> *They are gonna need a lot of that along with prayer :biggrin:
> *


Wow!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 12:55 PM~15504310
> *Wow!!!
> *


You deliver?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 12:54 PM~15504306
> *We got it...don't worry
> *


So what makes you move to WA bro?
You are hardly ever gonna get to throw your top down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 12:59 PM~15504353
> *You deliver?
> *


I might have to go up that way in a lil' bit... do you need me too???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 01:01 PM~15504366
> *I might have to go up that way in a lil' bit... do you need me too???
> *


you gonna give me 2 for $20? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 01:02 PM~15504375
> *you gonna give me 2 for $20? :biggrin:
> *


I'll cut you a deal but a lil' more than $20!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 01:05 PM~15504386
> *I'll cut you a deal but a lil' more than $20!!!
> *


You don't need a battery charger do ya?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15504411
> *You don't need a battery charger do ya?
> *


I got one but whut you got???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 01:16 PM~15504469
> *I got one but whut you got???
> *


I got the big ass ones that you roll around
got it for $130
sell for $75 or trade for something


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 01:18 PM~15504489
> *I got the big ass ones that you roll around
> got it for $130
> sell for $75 or trade for something
> *


What do I have that you need??? I don't have anything for a 'tre


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 01:23 PM~15504534
> *What do I have that you need??? I don't have anything for a 'tre
> *


got any Cali Swangins ya wanna trade?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 09:26 AM~15502558
> *Moving to Washington
> *


oh shit what part and how come?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 12:27 PM~15504091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't get any better than that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 01:50 PM~15504785
> *got any Cali Swangins ya wanna trade?
> *


I got a gang of Cali Swangin's on vhs and dvd but im not trading those!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 02:08 PM~15504957
> *I got a gang of Cali Swangin's on vhs and dvd but im not trading those!!!  :biggrin:
> *


let me borrow some and I'll let ya borrow some of mine


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 29 2009, 01:01 PM~15504363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Southeast Washington in the Tri-Cities (Richland, Kennewick, Pasco) so the climate here is just like Denver. Hot as shit in the Summer and cold/snow in the Winter. Seattle is over 3 hours away.

I moved to chase the paper...same company with a promotion that will lead to more money and a lower cost of living that will put even more money into my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 02:11 PM~15504985
> *let me borrow some and I'll let ya borrow some of mine
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Snow up in Thornton...look at the drift coming off the roof.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 02:23 PM~15505112
> *Southeast Washington in the Tri-Cities (Richland, Kennewick, Pasco) so the climate here is just like Denver. Hot as shit in the Summer and cold/snow in the Winter. Seattle is over 3 hours away.
> 
> I moved to chase the paper...same company with a promotion that will lead to more money and a lower cost of living that will put even more money into my pocket  :biggrin:
> *


tri cities is an hour away from where I got my 59. I picked it up in Yakima and I seen a few lows right away early in the morning the scene seems pretty cool up there you never know you might like it. There are some people I talk to on here from up there that are cool as fuck bro. Good luck I hope your making the right move


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2009, 04:24 PM~15506269
> *tri cities is an hour away from where I got my 59. I picked it up in Yakima and I seen a few lows right away early in the morning the scene seems pretty cool up there you never know you might like it. There are some people I talk to on here from up there that are cool as fuck bro. Good luck I hope your making the right move
> *



From what I hear the scene here is pretty good. Guess I will see this summer. We honestly have lived a small town life in a "big" city for a while. Now we'll just be in a smaller city...I needed change badly too, been in Denver my whole life. Wanted to do something different.

Time will tell I guess...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 29 2009, 12:46 PM~15504220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 04:51 PM~15506546
> *From what I hear the scene here is pretty good. Guess I will see this summer.  We honestly have lived a small town life in a "big" city for a while. Now we'll just be in a smaller city...I needed change badly too, been in Denver my whole life. Wanted to do something different.
> 
> Time will tell I guess...
> *


Hope you don't become a Sehawks and Mariners fan!!! J/P!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 04:52 PM~15506565
> *Hope you don't become a Sehawks and Mariners fan!!! J/P!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I'd shoot myself first..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 04:54 PM~15506594
> *I'd shoot myself first..
> *


 :roflmao: Great answer!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 04:56 PM~15506622
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 12:27 PM~15504091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 05:04 PM~15506728
> *:worship:
> *



Ur new wifey...don't hold back with the rest of the pics


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15506929
> *Ur new wifey...don't hold back with the rest of the pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 29 2009, 05:23 PM~15506946
> *:uh:
> *



Don't worry homie...I got you.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15507447
> *wow!!!
> *



Chuck's new women....he'll be bringin them to the next get together this spring


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy do you still have my trucha dvds or does someone else have them ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 29 2009, 06:31 PM~15507642
> *Roy do you still have my trucha dvds or does someone else have them ?
> *


I sold em :biggrin: 
yeah I got em.....you still got mine fawker?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes i do i'm going to hit up fes on some dvds im needing some different dvds to watch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 29 2009, 06:35 PM~15507686
> *Yes i do i'm going to hit up fes on some dvds im needing some different dvds to watch
> *


you bastard :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 05:57 PM~15507324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*.........I'll be right back :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 29 2009, 06:35 PM~15507686
> *Yes i do i'm going to hit up fes on some dvds im needing some different dvds to watch
> *


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 06:12 PM~15507477
> *Chuck's new women....he'll be bringin them to the next get together this spring
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always got to watch what your doin or your pic will end up on L.I.L


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up fes wuz cracken


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

sup goodtimers and 719


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 29 2009, 07:07 PM~15508637
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i am going to need a dvd myself Fes.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 29 2009, 11:27 AM~15504091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN O MAN I'LL LICK HER ASS ANY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 29 2009, 04:53 AM~15501446
> *Good Morning Colorado 19 degrees and going to work this sucks.
> *


WAIT TILL YOU GET TO IRAQ AND IT'S 120 DEGREES YOU GONNA SAY IT SUCKS TO BRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUTS GOOD COLORADO G TIMES PASSING BY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 30 2009, 05:11 AM~15512287
> *WAIT TILL YOU GET TO IRAQ AND IT'S 120 DEGREES YOU GONNA SAY IT SUCKS TO BRO
> *


Fuck that I remember when I lived in Phoenix doing my hard labor in that shit
I feel for you fawkers out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 30 2009, 05:08 AM~15512281
> *MAN O MAN I'LL LICK HER ASS ANY DAY :biggrin:
> *


I bet you would....

































And eat the elotes Y cacahuates out of her serotes tambien huh? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 06:21 AM~15512608
> *I bet you would....
> And eat the elotes Y cacahuates out of her serotes tambien huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: how did you know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 30 2009, 07:27 AM~15512640
> *:biggrin: how did you know  :biggrin:
> *


How you been fawker?
Whens your release date?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 06:33 AM~15512665
> *How you been fawker?
> Whens your release date?
> *


been good dogg just missing the familia i'll be back in the springs in may date unknown


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 30 2009, 07:38 AM~15512693
> *been good dogg just missing the familia i'll be back in the springs in may date unknown
> *


That's cool start of the Season


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 



> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry to hear about your sister


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 09:34 AM~15513367
> *sorry to hear about your sister
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 09:46 AM~15513458
> *X2
> *


no work again Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 10:01 AM~15513586
> *no work again Roy?
> *


Yeah it fucking sucks bro
Right when I was getting back on my feet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:04 AM~15513618
> *Yeah it fucking sucks bro
> Right when I was getting back on my feet
> *


I heard that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 10:11 AM~15513692
> *I heard that
> *


Yeah especially when I just bought that damn truck....O'well time to hustle :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:46 AM~15513458
> *X2
> *


http://www.tributes.com/show/Ashley-Ramirez-86997746

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa....2239d2a4b.html


 :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15513836
> *Yeah especially when I just bought that damn truck....O'well time to hustle :happysad:
> *


oh shit it's not just a cold day so no work your out of work?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 10:56 AM~15514073
> *oh shit it's not just a cold day so no work your out of work?
> *


Yeah bro I'm outta work right now calling the unemployment hotline hopefully I can get the same amount that I was getting before....if not it's bye bye to alot of chit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:58 AM~15514089
> *Yeah bro I'm outta work right now calling the unemployment hotline hopefully I can get the same amount that I was getting before....if not it's bye bye to alot of chit
> *


bummer I hope all goes well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 11:06 AM~15514173
> *bummer I hope all goes well
> *


Thanks dog I just hate to see my wifes face when I tell her,I think Imma wait til after the weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15514182
> *Thanks dog I just hate to see my wifes face when I tell her,I think Imma wait til after the weekend
> *


damn she doesn't know you told the layitlows before her :biggrin: na all jokes aside I can see how it would ruin her day/weekend it's tough out there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
whats up Cip?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 11:15 AM~15514239
> *damn she doesn't know you told the layitlows before her :biggrin: na all jokes aside I can see how it would ruin her day/weekend it's tough out there.
> *


yeah bro it sucks,just got off the phone with unemployment I only got like $900 left and then I exhause my benefits,and at $456 a week that will be fast
Then I will have to file for emergency unemployment which will be good for 20 weeks on tier 1
then there is this other thing called tier 2 which I guess is another extension.....hopefully all works out but I think I see myself giving up some stuff  
O'well fuck it time to get a show hopper :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2009, 11:16 AM~15514251
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> whats up Cip?
> *


Not much just here at work!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 29 2009, 11:10 PM~15510882
> *i am going to need a dvd myself Fes.
> *


  let me know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 30 2009, 11:38 AM~15514419
> *yeah bro it sucks,just got off the phone with unemployment I only got like $900 left and then I exhause my benefits,and at $456 a week that will be fast
> Then I will have to file for emergency unemployment which will be good for 20 weeks on tier 1
> then there is this other thing called tier 2 which I guess is another extension.....hopefully all works out but I think I see myself giving up some stuff
> ...


Sorry to here the situation homie...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 30 2009, 01:57 PM~15515442
> *Not much just here at work!
> *


Making money thats a good thing


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! It looks like it might be a nice day today!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

custom paint/bodywork/murals/ by macgyver...

ya,im still painting and throwing down on lowriders and everything else.. ive been doing alot of cars from outta state thats getting transported here.. but im still down to hook up my homies from colorado.. hit me up for a free price quote.. frame offs,interiors,pinstriping, gold leafing, painting frames,flakes,candies, hydros,airbags, glass hookup, chopping, welding, color sanding and buffing, glass engraving, and of course murals! 

hit me up on my email at [email protected] or ask around, most people have my #.......

send me an address for a free flyer


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 31 2009, 01:42 PM~15522820
> *custom paint/bodywork/murals/ by macgyver...
> 
> ya,im still painting and throwing down on lowriders and everything else.. ive been doing alot of cars from outta state thats getting transported here.. but im still down to hook up my homies from colorado.. hit me up for a free price quote.. frame offs,interiors,pinstriping, gold leafing, painting frames,flakes,candies, hydros,airbags, glass hookup, chopping, welding, color sanding and buffing, glass engraving, and of course  murals!
> ...


Where you at homie?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

im in colorado springs (up north) 719-659-8151


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE ONE............R O 4 LIFE.......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 31 2009, 02:04 PM~15522953
> *im in colorado springs (up north)  719-659-8151
> *


Nice work did you have that chopper advertised on craigslist before??I think I seen it on there.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i have seen macgyvers work alot and he is doing my car now he is worth every penny and some hopfully ya'll see some pics soon of the work he is doing on my ride :worship: :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 1 2009, 12:09 AM~15526412
> *i have seen macgyvers work alot and he is doing my car now he is worth every penny and some hopfully ya'll see some pics soon of the work he is doing on my ride :worship:  :h5:
> *


What kind of ride do you have?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 02:11 AM~15526788
> *What kind of ride do you have?
> *


I think he has like a 77 Monte


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

ya, i have had the chopper on craigslist.. thanks


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HERE YOU GO CHUCK...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%26ps%3D6#v4-35


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2009, 10:10 AM~15527709
> *HERE YOU GO CHUCK...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%26ps%3D6#v4-35
> *


That's fuckin nice
Can't wait to see Adan's that is coming out :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is fuckin cheap
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1440416704.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 10:22 AM~15527776
> *This is fuckin cheap
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1440416704.html
> *




damn looks like a nice car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose i didnt realize you still got on here. Hope its warm in Texas bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 1 2009, 10:36 AM~15528197
> *Jose i didnt realize you still got on here. Hope its warm in Texas bitch
> *


Where's Jose?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15495961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW I KEEP MY FULL FIGURE FUCKERS!!!! I DONT HAVE THIS SEXY BODY FROM NOT EATING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:37 AM~15528207
> *Where's Jose?
> *


Fucker came in real quick then disappeared no hi or nothing i always knew them fuckers from texas were rude :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Nov 1 2009, 10:17 AM~15527748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been on craigslist for a while damn good deal if you want a bomb just people don't have or don't want to spend money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 02:23 PM~15529244
> *He's building one of those too?
> It's been on craigslist for a while damn good deal if you want a bomb just people don't have or don't want to spend money
> *


 :yes: Frame Off 5 window 
Yeah that's Jerrys dream ride a 51


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15528887
> *Fucker came in real quick then disappeared no hi or nothing i always knew them fuckers from texas were rude :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin Texans :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here's those bullets JR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 03:31 PM~15529294
> *:yes: Frame Off 5 window
> Yeah that's Jerrys dream ride a 51
> *


I'd rather have a coupe or regular deluxe than that fleetline though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 03:27 PM~15529553
> *I'd rather have a coupe or regular deluxe than that fleetline though
> *


O'yeah now come to think of it his is a Deluxe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 04:28 PM~15529563
> *O'yeah now come to think of it his is a Deluxe
> *


his dream is a deluxe or he has a deluxe??I was thinking of buying one and ratrodding it out I thought I had my elco sold but didn't go through and then I thought fuck that I need the money for the 59 more than needing another ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

His dream ride is a 2 door deluxe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 04:33 PM~15529593
> *His dream ride is a 2 door deluxe
> *


so you gonna come down and bowl with us in a couple of weeks?It'll be on a friday thought I think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 03:34 PM~15529598
> *so you gonna come down and bowl with us in a couple of weeks?It'll be on a friday thought I think
> *


let me know when
MOST Likely


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 04:45 PM~15529668
> *let me know when
> MOST Likely
> *


I'll try and find out and give you a good heads up so you know in advanced.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks good Roy.Lets see a pic with them on.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 1 2009, 05:42 PM~15530448
> *That looks good Roy.Lets see a pic with them on.
> *


I will once I get em and get em on


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 10:17 AM~15527748
> *That's fuckin nice
> Can't wait to see Adan's that is coming out :0
> *


I just picked one up yesterday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2009, 09:31 PM~15532577
> *I just picked one up yesterday
> *


Baller  
You guys hiring? :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 02:11 AM~15526788
> *What kind of ride do you have?
> *


da pic roy reposted is mine


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2009, 02:09 PM~15367744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much love 2 ultimate riders cc doing it big from state 2 state. was in denver in july for lowrider show took 5 cars and 5 trophies. big ups denver.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2009, 10:31 PM~15532577
> *I just picked one up yesterday
> *


I remember you said you wanted one thats good you scooped one up so whats the condition?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Page 2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!

Where's everyone at today??????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 03:21 PM~15539631
> *What up Colorado!!!!
> 
> Where's everyone at today??????
> *


Lookin 4 work


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up peeps


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 10:33 PM~15532595
> *Baller
> You guys hiring? :cheesy:
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED ONE. MAY NOT BE DONE FOR AWHILE BUT I HAVE IT!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2009, 02:28 AM~15534667
> *I remember you said you wanted one thats good you scooped one up so whats the condition?
> *


ITS SOLID. IT NEEDS WORK OF COURSE BUT ITS ALL THERE EXCEPT THE STEERING COLUMN. IT HAS SOME SUSPENSION WORK DONE ALREADY.


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Nov 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15543954
> *ttt
> *


Nice signature....got a pic of your SS homie?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 09:40 PM~15544054
> *Nice signature....got a pic of your SS homie?
> *


what up roy ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 2 2009, 09:42 PM~15544080
> *what up roy ??
> *


Not much just unemployed again.....
how you doing cuzzin?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Homie!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:51 PM~15544174
> *Buddy
> *


Are you still at bears?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:51 PM~15544173
> *Homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:52 PM~15544189
> *Are you still at bears?
> *


Yup ROll by


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15544197
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did I ever tell you I like guacamole?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 09:58 PM~15544265
> *Did I ever tell you I like guacamole?
> *


TMI


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP RO FAM


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:54 PM~15544220
> *Yup ROll by
> *


I'm watching csi miami.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:22 PM~15543818
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Carlos post a pic of the 66 the side with the antennas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15544292
> *I'm watching csi miami.
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15544280
> *TMI
> *


???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:03 PM~15544348
> *???
> *


too
much 
information :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15544293
> *Carlos post a pic of the 66 the side with the antennas
> *


Is that one we were talking about last night?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 11:05 PM~15544377
> *Is that one we were talking about last night?
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:03 PM~15544356
> *too
> much
> information :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: didn't even think about that. Did you price solution yet?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 11:07 PM~15544406
> *
> *


Is that a yes?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 09:47 PM~15544122
> *Not much just unemployed again.....
> how you doing cuzzin?
> *


sorry to hear hopefully you find someting soon , we are doing good down here gettin ready for the baby to come


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 11:09 PM~15544423
> *Is that a yes?
> *


Yup


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 2 2009, 11:10 PM~15544439
> *Yup
> *


What are you. Guys doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 PM~15544407
> *:biggrin: didn't even think about that. Did you price solution yet?
> *


yeah it like depends on how many karats and how many ounces it is
anywhere from 150(18k 4oz)-800(24k 32 oz)
I'll sell you the kit for $50 less than I paid for $250  
I can't afford the gold especially now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Did anybody watch that game?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15544560
> *Did anybody watch that game?
> *


yep Phillies/Saints


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:16 PM~15544529
> *yeah it like depends on how many karats and how many ounces it is
> anywhere from 150(18k 4oz)-800(24k 32 oz)
> I'll sell you the kit for $50 less than I paid for $250
> ...


Let me see what I can do


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:22 PM~15544606
> *yep Phillies/Saints
> *


Saints


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:24 PM~15544627
> *Let me see what I can do
> *


Cool I probably wont E-bay it till next week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 2 2009, 08:24 PM~15542276
> *I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED ONE. MAY NOT BE DONE FOR AWHILE BUT I HAVE IT!!!!!
> *


yeah I would like a 54 belair to ratrod out but I'm not made of money hell if I could off my elco for the cash I would even though I don't really want to just no cash anywhere


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice day to get the Rag out there and catch some rays on my white ass head (due to wearing a hard hat for the last 4 months)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 3 2009, 11:57 AM~15548762
> *Looks like a nice day to get the Rag out there and catch some rays on my white ass head (due to wearing a hard hat for the last 4 months)
> *



Whats up Bro!! :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 11:57 AM~15549311
> *Whats up Bro!! :wave:
> *


Not much just getting in what up Izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 3 2009, 11:57 AM~15548762
> *Looks like a nice day to get the Rag out there and catch some rays on my white ass head (due to wearing a hard hat for the last 4 months)
> *


you have a white head period no excuses :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2009, 05:04 PM~15552247
> *you have a white head period no excuses :biggrin:
> *


I knew you was watching me piss :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15544814
> *Cool I probably wont E-bay it till next week
> *


okay


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2009, 12:20 AM~15545367
> *yeah I would like a 54 belair to ratrod out but I'm not made of money hell if I could off my elco for the cash I would even though I don't really want to just no cash anywhere
> *


i know what you mean. i just saw an oppurtunity and took it. i like rat rods but i love the original look


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 3 2009, 05:38 PM~15552550
> *I knew you was watching me piss :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wrinkles passing thru saying whats sup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 3 2009, 06:40 PM~15553200
> *okay
> *


Fuck it $200 to you bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 3 2009, 06:38 PM~15552550
> *I knew you was watching me piss :angry:
> *


wrong and it's probably pink like your pink sock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2009, 11:22 PM~15556762
> *wrong and it's probably pink like your pink sock
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1450604305.html


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

when LIL goes down wheres everyone going? I just want to know where to find everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2009, 02:33 AM~15557617
> *when LIL goes down wheres everyone going? I just want to know where to find everyone
> *


the streets


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Stoppin in to say whats up to my Mile High Familia...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2009, 03:01 AM~15557745
> *the streets
> *


 :yes: 
I been waiting for you guys
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2009, 01:33 AM~15557617
> *when LIL goes down wheres everyone going? I just want to know where to find everyone
> *


LIL aint going nowhere
Chucks got all you guys all scared and owned every damn body in OT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: Da Streets sound good!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2009, 09:29 AM~15559083
> *:biggrin:  :wave: Da Streets sound good!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 11:17 AM~15559575
> *
> *


long overdue for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 AM~15559651
> *long overdue for me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll rent you the rag for the day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 11:26 AM~15559655
> *I'll rent you the rag for the day
> *


How much??? I might not come back, keep you from selling it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2009, 10:29 AM~15559678
> *How much??? I might not come back, keep you from selling it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I got full coverage  
$100 a day :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 11:32 AM~15559697
> *I got full coverage
> $100 a day  :biggrin:
> *


Damn how about rent to own??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2009, 10:33 AM~15559706
> *Damn how about rent to own???  :biggrin:
> *


Sure just rent it for 250 days


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15559714
> *Sure just rent it for 250 days
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone need Cutlass, Monte carlo or Regal Parts- pm me
also some Impala Parts 65/66


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Nov 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15560356
> *anyone need Cutlass, Monte carlo  or Regal Parts- pm me
> also some Impala Parts 65/66
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...kinda slow in here today, whutz everyone up 2??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 07:37 AM~15558273
> *LIL aint going nowhere
> Chucks got all you guys all scared and owned every damn body in OT
> *


a few mod's said it was going to happen and that vato LOCO that owns LOW-RIDER.COM said it was true also and already let them know in his site that alot of LIL might be making accounts over there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 1 2009, 05:42 PM~15530448
> *That looks good Roy.Lets see a pic with them on.
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15560617
> *a few mod's said it was going to happen and that vato LOCO that owns LOW-RIDER.COM said it was true also and already let them know in his site that alot of LIL might be making accounts over there
> *


Damn that would suck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 08:24 AM~15558217
> *:yes:
> I been waiting for you guys
> :biggrin:
> *


I was already there just got to get back :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 4 2009, 02:42 PM~15561918
> *I was already there just got to get back :biggrin:
> *


I know huh


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 07:37 AM~15558273
> *LIL aint going nowhere
> Chucks got all you guys all scared and owned every damn body in OT
> *


you were right that fuckn asshole Chuck :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 4 2009, 03:57 PM~15562120
> *you were right that fuckn asshole Chuck :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 02:54 PM~15561489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.Send them to my house so I can try them out on my ht. :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Almost 2nd page. :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 4 2009, 02:54 PM~15561489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Damn...thats a clean ride RAG3ROY....much respect! *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 4 2009, 06:02 PM~15563682
> *Looks good.Send them to my house so I can try them out on my ht. :angry:
> *


you should get you a pair


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 4 2009, 09:23 PM~15566048
> *Damn...thats a clean ride RAG3ROY....much respect!
> *


Thanks bro just trying to keep her now


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHUCKIEBOY65 A.K.A. RO4LIFE719, A.K.A. CHUCK


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

whuudup colo.. my son just purchased his first lowrider bike and wants to start fixing it up.. so any snot nosed kids out there got some extra parts they wanna get rid of (on a kids budget!).

plus he wants to get involved with a bike club if theres any out there...
hit us up, thanks macgyver


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 5 2009, 08:48 AM~15568787
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHUCKIEBOY65 A.K.A. RO4LIFE719, A.K.A. CHUCK
> *


Thanks bRO ill see you tonight


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2009, 08:51 AM~15568816
> *Thanks bRO ill see you tonight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2009, 07:51 AM~15568816
> *Thanks bRO ill see you tonight
> *


happy birthday Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 5 2009, 08:53 AM~15568834
> *happy birthday Chuck
> *


Thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
Happy B-Day Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2009, 09:03 AM~15568907
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Happy B-Day Chuck!!!
> *


Thanks fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 5 2009, 08:53 AM~15568834
> *happy birthday Chuck
> *


x2


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

mailto:[email protected]?subject=CLEAN%2066%20CAPRICE%20396%20400%20(ALB%20NM)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpueblo.craigslist.org%2Fpts%2F1447337485.html%0A


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO DOES TILT FRONT ENDS AND HOW MUCH.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2009, 08:51 AM~15568816
> *Thanks bRO ill see you tonight
> *


*HAPPY B-DAY B<span style=\'colorrange\'>RO**THER................*</span>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2009, 08:51 AM~15568816
> *Thanks bRO ill see you tonight
> *


*HAPPY B-DAY B<span style=\'colorrange\'>RO**THER................*</span>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

DOUBLE POST...FUCKING SERVER..... :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Perfect day for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 5 2009, 01:38 PM~15571731
> *Perfect day for a cruise :biggrin:
> *


I know I'm gonna break out my truck for a minute


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 5 2009, 01:38 PM~15571731
> *Perfect day for a cruise :biggrin:
> *


Nice day for a ride on the bike


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15573557
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HAPPY B-DAY CHUNK!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 5 2009, 04:49 PM~15573771
> *HAPPY B-DAY CHUNK!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't knoe you Chuck but I hope you have a good birthday!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHUCK..................... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 5 2009, 08:48 AM~15568787
> *Happy 21st birfday bRO!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *El303Pintor


What's good Ivan, Have you talked to Swiph?*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy b-day Chuck


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 5 2009, 09:03 AM~15568903
> *Thanks
> *


HOMIE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Chuck, want some more cake?! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

WHATS CRACKIN COLORADO


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Another beautiful day! Wut up CO!! :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 5 2009, 11:09 AM~15570275
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO DOES TILT FRONT ENDS AND HOW MUCH.
> *


Rick Murray at Krazy Kreations...not sure how much.

Or call Fab Industries off of 6th and Sheridan, they may be able to help. 303 232 3400


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 6 2009, 08:58 AM~15580615
> *Hey Chuck, want some more cake?! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERES THE PICS AT...... :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

last topic on page :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THANKS EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wrinkles passing thru say wus sup colorado


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good clorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey fellas I'm trying to start a club and am looking for some opinnions on names.

I want to use the name of my dad's club, Sophisticated Lows, but the problem is my cousin is worried that people might think we're biting on Sophisticated Few.
Personally I don't see the problem, this club has a lot of history and was around in the early 80s in Denver.

What do u guys think?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEW CHAPTER TO THE FAMILY

IMPALAS DENVER CO. CHAPTER


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 6 2009, 11:27 PM~15588597
> *IMPALAS C.C WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEW CHAPTER TO THE FAMILY
> 
> IMPALAS DENVER CO. CHAPTER
> *



That's big news....Welcome Impalas C C to Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15588597
> *IMPALAS C.C WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEW CHAPTER TO THE FAMILY
> 
> IMPALAS DENVER CO. CHAPTER
> *


any pics of the rides?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15587889
> *Hey fellas I'm trying to start a club and am looking for some opinnions on names.
> 
> I want to use the name of my dad's club, Sophisticated Lows, but the problem is my cousin is worried that people might think we're biting on Sophisticated Few.
> ...


why don't you talk to that other club and tell them your history and see what they think?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15588597
> *IMPALAS C.C WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEW CHAPTER TO THE FAMILY
> 
> IMPALAS DENVER CO. CHAPTER
> *


Congrats Max


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15587889
> *Hey fellas I'm trying to start a club and am looking for some opinnions on names.
> 
> I want to use the name of my dad's club, Sophisticated Lows, but the problem is my cousin is worried that people might think we're biting on Sophisticated Few.
> ...


If you are in the same town as them i wouldnt do it that would be like a club calling themselves goodtimes only car club when there is a GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB or rollers again when there is ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB. No disrespect to any car clubs either just stating a point of view TTT for Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2009, 08:29 AM~15590561
> *If you are in the same town as them i wouldnt do it that would be like a club calling themselves goodtimes only car club when there is a GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB or rollers again when there is  ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB. No disrespect to any car clubs either just stating a point of view TTT for Colorado
> *


Does that mean you would think it's stupid if I started *GREAT TIMES*? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2009, 09:35 AM~15590581
> *Does that mean you would think it's stupid if I started GREAT TIMES? :cheesy:
> *


No need to we still have a spot for our brother


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2009, 07:07 AM~15590282
> *Congrats Max
> *


Thank you. wish us luck.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 7 2009, 08:48 AM~15590644
> *Thank you. wish us luck.
> *


You don't need luck bro you got the Lifestyle in you


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2009, 08:29 AM~15590561
> *If you are in the same town as them i wouldnt do it that would be like a club calling themselves goodtimes only car club when there is a GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB or rollers again when there is  ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB. No disrespect to any car clubs either just stating a point of view TTT for Colorado
> *


Nah they aint in the same town, Sophisticated Few started in the late 70s in Phenoix, AZ Sophisticated Lows was based in Denver it started in the late 70s and disbaned in 85.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

They actually even held the first major Lowrider show in the Denver area, along with the Imperals


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well then i would bring the name back to the city especially since it was your dads club good luck bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15591975
> *Well then i would bring the name back to the city especially since it was your dads club good luck bro
> *


X 76


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 7 2009, 08:48 AM~15590644
> *Thank you. wish us luck.
> *


congradulations Max and Good luck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 7 2009, 11:05 AM~15591003
> *Nah they aint in the same town, Sophisticated Few started in the late 70s in Phenoix, AZ      Sophisticated Lows was based in Denver it started in the late 70s and disbaned in 85.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there is some history involved so I wouldn't feel bad starting it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn where has everybody been? Its beem dead on this place


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Still for sale and the a/c/ blows cold in this car if anybody knows anyone who is interested you can pm me


----------



## low87regal (Jul 26, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO! :cheesy:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low87regal_@Nov 8 2009, 08:43 AM~15597030
> *GOOD MORNING  COLORADO! :cheesy:
> *


*


whats up bRO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2009, 08:40 AM~15590594
> *No need to we still have a spot for our brother
> *


This spot? :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning everyone....hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15597357
> *This spot? :0
> 
> 
> ...


You know where fawker and i knew you were GT tatted you just wouldnt show us where :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15597957
> *You know where fawker and i knew you were GT tatted you just wouldnt show us where :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is using SWIPHS account to get on layitlow ? Or is Adam actually getting on himself ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 12:05 PM~15597969
> *Who is using SWIPHS account to get on layitlow ? Or is Adam actually getting on himself ?
> *



where has he been


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 8 2009, 12:14 PM~15598030
> *where has he been
> *


just shows when he last logged on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 12:15 PM~15598037
> *just shows when he last logged on
> *



i just seen that, i know he hasnt been in here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

maybe he had it where he is automatically logged in like mines when he turns on his puter and someone used that puter


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

took a lil stroll today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Nov 8 2009, 11:29 AM~15598100
> *whats up co
> *


What up big Rich


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Paul howve you been bro ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15598300
> *took a lil stroll today
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect day for a cruise.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Still got these for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

100 is a good pice on them tires Roy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin: This place never sleeps!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 04:19 AM~15605107
> *:biggrin: This place never sleeps!
> *


sure doesnt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So I gotta ask, whats everyone doing up so late? My excuse is I work graveyards....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 04:41 AM~15605133
> *So I gotta ask, whats everyone doing up so late? My excuse is I work graveyards....
> *


Thats my excuse as well :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Haha...good man.

I was looking at another thread about painting rims and saw that bike you had...that was clean. Do you still have it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 05:20 AM~15605181
> *Haha...good man.
> 
> I was looking at another thread about painting rims and saw that bike you had...that was clean. Do you still have it?
> *


The motorcycle??I had a little mishap with it and am in the process of redoing it. I'll have it done by march and I am building another one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yea..that motorcycle was nice...definitely need to post up when you finish her.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 06:09 AM~15605244
> *Yea..that motorcycle was nice...definitely need to post up when you finish her.
> *


I will make sure to do so and I hope my other one turns out even better


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2009, 06:33 AM~15605283
> *I will make sure to do so and I hope my other one turns out even better
> *



What kind is the other one?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 06:36 AM~15605291
> *What kind is the other one?!
> *


same kind of bike they start life as a stock yamaha xs650 the black n red one is a 1980 the other is a 1977 then I hardtail them and add foward controls.I strip the wiring and rewire them with way less shit I change the tank the seat the rear fender,headlight and a few other things and there you have it.I can send you pics of it from start to finish so you can see the change it went through


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2009, 06:42 AM~15605305
> *same kind of bike they start life as a stock yamaha xs650 the black n red one is a 1980 the other is a 1977 then I hardtail them and add foward controls.I strip the wiring and rewire them with way less shit I change the tank the seat the rear fender,headlight and a few other things and there you have it.I can send you pics of it from start to finish so you can see the change it went through
> *



Yea..I would love to see that. 

[email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 07:02 AM~15605353
> *Yea..I would love to see that.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


I sent them through your pm through LIL if you don't know how to check it just go MY CONTROLS at the top of the screen then to your inbox and you should have a pm from me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2009, 02:51 AM~15605075
> *100 is a good pice on them tires Roy
> *


I thought so too :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 03:41 AM~15605133
> *So I gotta ask, whats everyone doing up so late? My excuse is I work graveyards....
> *


No yob


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2009, 04:58 AM~15605228
> *The motorcycle??I had a little mishap with it and am in the process of redoing it. I'll have it done by march and I am building another one
> *


so that means you will have it to bring up here for our 2nd annual picnic


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ON MY WAY TO THE GAME


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey i still have that cutlass euro clip.comes with clip,bumper cover,bumper and hood. 300.00 for all hit me up 720-495-2911 john and i have them 1966 colorado plates i have the paper work for them to get registered thanks


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 9 2009, 03:52 PM~15609978
> *ON MY WAY TO THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up Co? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 9 2009, 05:28 PM~15611921
> *Whats up Co? :biggrin:
> *


What up Joe


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up co. and roy wuz craken


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

get off the computer and get that car sprayed for me bro!!! (unless your watchin the broncos! lol)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 9 2009, 06:39 PM~15612787
> *wuz up co. and roy wuz craken
> *


What up TY how you doing dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, Lowlifes63, RAG3ROY
:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up RAG3ROY...hows life treatin ya?


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

steelers whoopin dat ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2009, 07:47 PM~15612870
> *get off the computer and get that car sprayed for me bro!!! (unless your watchin the broncos! lol)
> *


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15613302
> *Whats up RAG3ROY...hows life treatin ya?
> *


not bad I guess for being Back in the unemployment line
But cruizin that Rag takes me away  
How are you and who if ya don't mind me asking?
got pics of your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 9 2009, 06:39 PM~15612783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fail


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

ohh damn,,,, steelers are looking good so far... not sure if the broncos are gonna pull it off...lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15614584
> *ohh damn,,,, steelers are looking good so far... not sure if the broncos are gonna pull it off...lol
> *


F the steelers! They still suck :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15613338
> *not bad I guess for being Back in the unemployment line
> But cruizin that Rag takes me away
> How are you and who if ya don't mind me asking?
> ...



Im jealous of that rag...very clean car. 

My ranfla is up for sale..have my eye on a new project...hopefully everything pans out.

Ranfla For Sale..My Ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

lol. steelers pulled it off..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15608058
> *so that means you will have it to bring up here for our 2nd annual picnic
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15611938
> *What up Joe
> *


Not much Roy and you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 10 2009, 06:35 AM~15618006
> *Not much Roy and you?
> *


doing ok bro just hoping something pops up my way before i have to start selling shit doggie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 9 2009, 10:19 PM~15614954
> *F the steelers! They still suck :biggrin:
> *


broncos got their asses handed to them in their own house!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15619099
> *broncos got their asses handed to them in their own house!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 9 2009, 09:30 PM~15615089
> *Im jealous of that rag...very clean car.
> 
> My ranfla is up for sale..have my eye on a new project...hopefully everything pans out.
> ...


What you trying to get into next?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 10:09 AM~15619099
> *broncos got their asses handed to them in their own house!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 10 2009, 10:46 AM~15620180
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


What up Big Fes dog....you aint gonna be affected by the City cut backs are ya?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 10:09 AM~15619099
> *broncos got their asses handed to them in their own house!!!!
> *


Stupid ass Orton! :buttkick:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 10 2009, 12:59 PM~15621023
> *Stupid ass Ortoan!  :buttkick:
> *


I was waitin for this! No loyalty in a bronco fan! I knew the minute that he lost a few games they would hate him! just like plummer, griese, and cutler! Have some pride! Two minutes left in the game and bronco fans were headed for the door already!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15621125
> *I was waitin for this! No loyalty in a bronco fan! I knew the minute that he lost a few games they would hate him! just like plummer, griese, and cutler! Have some pride! Two minutes left in the game and bronco fans were headed for the door already!
> *


 :uh: I been a bronco fan since i popped out! I have not liked Orton since day one! All these dumb ass sports analyst been talkin bout "He's doing great" BS! I knew he sucked from when I first seen him, and when he was saved from his first interception in the regular season by a slight tip!

Broncos fo life 
:thumbsup: 

Orton :thumbsdown: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Orton falls apart most of the time under pressure. On the other hand i got respect and like Chris Simms.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15621125
> *I was waitin for this! No loyalty in a bronco fan! I knew the minute that he lost a few games they would hate him! just like plummer, griese, and cutler! Have some pride! Two minutes left in the game and bronco fans were headed for the door already!
> *


I am no football fan but I hear what your saying I heard a few people talking shit about him. I was like damn you weren't saying that when it was a 6 game winning streak but 2 losses and this?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 10 2009, 12:31 PM~15620687
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bRO? How are things goin that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd pick Orton any day over our sorry ass QB


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Orton showed signs of being like that crybaby we just got rid of...o'well you can't win them all...our two losses were against the two AFC west finalists last season..that means they are good teams. We were competative in both those games until turnovers got out of hand.

Alot of people counted us out BEFORE the season even started so I'm glad to be where we are.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 10 2009, 01:36 PM~15622160
> *Orton showed signs of being like that crybaby we just got rid of...o'well you can't win them all...our two losses were against the two AFC west finalists last season..that means they are good teams.  We were competative in both those games until turnovers got out of hand.
> 
> Alot of people counted us out BEFORE the season even started so I'm glad to be where we are.
> *


they definately surprised the shit outta me :around:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15621800
> *What's up bRO? How are things goin that way
> *



It was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week and weekend. I ran out of room in the 26' u-haul so I had to get another 5x8 trailer to get all my shit here. Wgich set us back a day so it took 2 days to load all our shit and it only took 2 hours to unload it. Now we are just trying to get everything organized and put away.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 10 2009, 02:36 PM~15622160
> *Orton showed signs of being like that crybaby we just got rid of...o'well you can't win them all...our two losses were against the two AFC west finalists last season..that means they are good teams.  We were competative in both those games until turnovers got out of hand.
> 
> Alot of people counted us out BEFORE the season even started so I'm glad to be where we are.
> *


 This is true. :yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

All I gotta say is i made 40 bucks and everyone here is gonna see a couple of Bronco fans payin up a bet by wearing a Steeler jersey real soon! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15620351
> *What up Big Fes dog....you aint gonna be affected by the City cut backs are ya?
> *


 :yessad: they already have... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15622252
> *All I gotta say is i made 40 bucks and everyone here is gonna see a couple of Bronco fans payin up a bet by wearing a Steeler jersey real soon! :biggrin:
> *


Damn... dat really sucks!!! and I ain't talking about the money!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15622204
> *It was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week and weekend. I ran out of room in the 26' u-haul so I had to get another 5x8 trailer to get all my shit here. Wgich set us back a day so it took 2 days to load all our shit and it only took 2 hours to unload it.  Now we are just trying to get everything organized and put away.
> *


Did you take the 66 back


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2009, 05:38 PM~15624293
> *Did you take the 66 back
> *



Yezzir...with my 50" tv ridin on the back seat :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 10 2009, 04:50 PM~15623642
> *:yessad: they already have...  :biggrin:
> *


What cut backs are the city doing over there?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS
[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]
Why you selling it Phillipa?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 10 2009, 09:34 AM~15619334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GONNA ASK YOU IF YOU WENT TO THE GAME I GUESS YOU DID HUH :biggrin: SEEN THIS GAME OUT HERE MY COMMANDER WAS PISSED CAUSE THE BRONCOS LOST :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 10 2009, 10:15 AM~15619166
> *What you trying to get into next?
> *



Got my eye on a couple of projects, just gotta see what pans out. I will keep you guys posted though.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

whats craaackin yall


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15628628
> *whats craaackin yall
> 
> 
> ...


What up Macgyver


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

workin on a new tshirt design to sell at upcoming mma fights,(trying 2 stay awake 2 watch sons of anarchy)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2009, 11:19 PM~15628787
> *workin on a new tshirt design to sell at upcoming mma fights,(trying 2 stay awake 2 watch sons of anarchy)
> *



Let me know if you need a model once your shirts come out!

(Wifey is a model)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

ya, im building a website soon and gonna try and get a few models.. my wife was an actress from l.a. and we will need a few more.. i have a homie now thats doing shirts and can send ya a shirt or 2 if you wanna take some pics.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2009, 11:36 PM~15629006
> *ya, im building a website soon and gonna try and get a few models.. my wife was an actress from l.a. and we will need a few more.. i have a homie now thats doing shirts and can send ya a shirt or 2 if you wanna take some pics.
> *



Whatever help you guys need...just let me know. Here is her myspace and model mayhem

Tiffanie Vega Myspace

Tiffanie Vega MM


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Nov 8 2009, 01:05 PM~15597969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have been his mother.Noticed she's been posting some kind word's on his myspace page


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2009, 09:33 PM~15627492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF guy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 11 2009, 12:01 AM~15629281
> *Whatever help you guys need...just let me know. Here is her myspace and model mayhem
> 
> Tiffanie Vega Myspace
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2009, 07:12 AM~15631103
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

g morning colorado


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15629281
> *Whatever help you guys need...just let me know. Here is her myspace and model mayhem
> 
> Tiffanie Vega Myspace
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello Everybody!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 11 2009, 12:01 AM~15629281
> *Whatever help you guys need...just let me know. Here is her myspace and model mayhem
> 
> Tiffanie Vega Myspace
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15637566
> *
> *


hello buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

colorado must be sleepin today huh?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15638940
> *colorado must be sleepin today huh?
> 
> 
> ...


or out fucking around :biggrin:


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

no just getting g morning co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15640485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Pic  *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO...off to look at a new prospect for a project ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 12 2009, 09:11 AM~15643217
> *Good morning CO...off to look at a new prospect for a project ride.
> *


what kinds?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 AM~15642359
> *Nice Pic
> *


x2!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 12 2009, 06:15 PM~15647940
> *wuz good Co
> *


Don't you have somewhere to be??? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 12 2009, 05:21 PM~15647990
> *Don't you have somewhere to be???  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2009, 06:25 PM~15648050
> *:0
> *


Didn't mean it in a F'd up way or anything!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2009, 10:28 AM~15643390
> *what kinds?
> *



Looked at a 68 Caddy and a 60 Impala....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15649943
> *Looked at a 68 Caddy and a 60 Impala....
> *


Nice choices


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO.......*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 13 2009, 07:07 AM~15653460
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO.......
> *



whats up RenzO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT saved from the bottom


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT for the Lakers stompin them nuggets tonight


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15656717
> *TTT for the Lakers stompin them nuggets tonight
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin: Wut up CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15656717
> *TTT for the Lakers stompin them nuggets tonight
> *


 :no:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15656717
> *TTT for the Lakers stompin them nuggets tonight
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I blame it on Friday the 13th :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15656717
> *TTT for the Lakers stompin them nuggets tonight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao: TTT for dat whooping Da Nuggets put on the Lakers and TTT for Ty Lawson dunking over them clowns!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ASS KICKINGS WERE HANDED OUT!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2009, 12:06 AM~15661382
> *:roflmao: TTT for dat whooping Da Nuggets put on the Lakers and TTT for Ty Lawson dunking over them clowns!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *




JUST A SIGN OF THINGS TO COME...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 14 2009, 12:39 AM~15661962
> *JUST A SIGN OF THINGS TO COME...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 04:27 AM~15662290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Laugh all you want but you will be the one asking to sport a Anthony jersey by the end of the season


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 04:27 AM~15662290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you put your foot in your mouth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It was the Ninth game of the season 73 more to go.If the game meant anything at all they wouldn't have benched thier whole line up for the entire 4th quarter.I'll be the one laughing in the playoffs


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15663618
> *It was the Ninth game of the season 73 more to go.If the game meant anything at all they wouldn't have benched thier whole line up for the entire 4th quarter.I'll be the one laughing in the playoffs
> *


ATLEAST THEY HAVE AN EXCUSE FOR GETTING RAPED!!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 14 2009, 12:13 PM~15664256
> *ATLEAST THEY HAVE AN EXCUSE FOR GETTING RAPED!!!!!
> *


Yeah I guess that White girl didn't have an excuse when kobe raped her :around:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pacman in 10th


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 01:50 PM~15664455
> *Pacman in 10th
> *


Should be a good fight I think pac man too


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15663618
> *It was the Ninth game of the season 73 more to go.If the game meant anything at all they wouldn't have benched thier whole line up for the entire 4th quarter.I'll be the one laughing in the playoffs
> *



They benched their whole line up in the 4th quarter CUZ THEY WERE GETTING THE SHIT STOMPED OUT OF THEM AND DIDN'T WANT TO RISK INJURY.


NOT BECAUSE THE GAME DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING... :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good game by the Nuggets non the less


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 02:44 PM~15664776
> *Good game by the Nuggets non the less
> *



You didn't have to edit what you posted...all in good fun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope Chavez Jr gets knocked the fuck out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15667531
> *I hope Chavez Jr gets knocked the fuck out
> *


Only guy I know that is 40-0 and never fought at his own PPV
Only fought undercards against nobodys :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Knock down by Pacman


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Another knockdown in the 4th,,,,,saved by the bell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Saved again by the bell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TKO PACMAN.....shoulda been 10th but....whatever


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Cotto was getting his ass beat i cant beleive they didnt let round 12 end though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15668234
> *Cotto was getting his ass beat i cant beleive they didnt let round 12 end though
> *


Jerry is gonna be butthurt tomorrow











all ****


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 11:40 PM~15668269
> *Jerry is gonna be butthurt tomorrow
> all ****
> *


Hope he didnt bet any money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15668276
> *Hope he didnt bet any money
> *


Nah I think he knew what was gonna happen he is into boxing too much






































And he wont return my texts :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 11:44 PM~15668287
> *Nah I think he knew what was gonna happen he is into boxing too much
> And he wont return my texts :biggrin:
> *


had to turn and make fun of him because everyone was making fun of you because the lakers huh? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2009, 11:36 PM~15668234
> *Cotto was getting his ass beat i cant beleive they didnt let round 12 end though
> *


Yup Cotto maned up.That should have never been stopped.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15667531
> *I hope Chavez Jr gets knocked the fuck out
> *




How did Chavez Jr do?? He win?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:17 AM~15668915
> *had to turn and make fun of him because everyone was making fun of you because the lakers huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1459234966.html


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*DEN 17

WAS 27*

 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15671694
> *DEN 17
> 
> WAS 27
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn went all the way back to page one to look at pictures and read posts. Memories :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i want to thank all the clubs that showed up to the turkey drive today. it was a great success.we received 100 turkeys today.thanks to show off cc,denver cc,rollers only cc.ruff riders cc,memories cc,old memories cc,just casual cc,casuals cc,sweet dreams cc,mizfits cc,show n low cc,park hill cc,uce cc, 5150 cc.sam henry from sams custom hydraulics and the denver community.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wrinkles passing thru saying q~vo


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

yo, fes... is that ur house i pass by all the time with your garage door open and the candy orange cutty or regal with the front clip off? jus curious


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Got a question for you colorado guys what ever happened to that rag six four called smile now cry later? That bitch was hard back in its day :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15673537
> *i want to thank all the clubs that showed up to the turkey drive today. it was a great success.we received 100 turkeys today.thanks to show off cc,denver cc,rollers only cc.ruff riders cc,memories cc,old memories cc,just casual cc,casuals cc,sweet dreams cc,mizfits cc,show n low cc,park hill cc,uce cc, 5150 cc.sam henry from sams custom hydraulics and the denver community.
> *



Great news...sorry I couldnt make it out. Had two little ones with fevers today so stuck at home. Keep us posted on any future events though...like Toy Runs and what not.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15674812
> *Got a question for you colorado guys what ever happened to that rag six four called smile now cry later? That bitch was hard back in its day :biggrin:
> *



That was Dean Apadoca's car, not sure what he ever did with that 64...youre right, that was a sick car. The doors were crazy on it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 03:51 AM~15677316
> *TTT
> *



How was the weekend primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:06 AM~15677337
> *How was the weekend primo?
> *


not too bad I work weekends so I don't get to do too much. How about you??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:08 AM~15677338
> *not too bad I work weekends so I don't get to do too much. How about you??
> *



Eh...my youngest was sick all weekend so didnt get too much rest...so looking forward to my shift to be over so I can get some rest.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:10 AM~15677340
> *Eh...my youngest was sick all weekend so didnt get too much rest...so looking forward to my shift to be over so I can get some rest.
> *


bummer I hope the little one gets better.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:12 AM~15677341
> *bummer I hope the little one gets better.
> *



Thanks, last I heard, the wifey told me he was. So we shall see. What time are you off of work?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:13 AM~15677343
> *Thanks, last I heard, the wifey told me he was. So we shall see.  What time are you off of work?
> *


8 am what about you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:14 AM~15677346
> *8 am what about you?
> *



7am....Been here since 7pm last night...at least its kinda quiet though. Did you guys get hit with a lot of snow?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:20 AM~15677354
> *7am....Been here since 7pm last night...at least its kinda quiet though. Did you guys get hit with a lot of snow?
> *


No not alot of snow here only like 1-2 inches and the streets are clear. Is it bad over there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:22 AM~15677357
> *No not alot of snow here only like 1-2 inches and the streets are clear. Is it bad over there?
> *



Got about a foot over here but most of it melted off of the roads by this afternoon, so now its just ice.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:25 AM~15677360
> *Got about a foot over here but most of it melted off of the roads by this afternoon, so now its just ice.
> *


were not in the mountains over here so usually less snow we did have a blizzard a few years back but thats pretty rare.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:27 AM~15677366
> *were not in the mountains over here so usually less snow we did have a blizzard a few years back but thats pretty rare.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:42 AM~15677384
> *
> *


it's like 22 degrees outside now so it's really cold


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:49 AM~15677387
> *it's like 22 degrees outside now so it's really cold
> *



16 over here when I went out for lunch at midnight....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 04:54 AM~15677391
> *16 over here when I went out for lunch at midnight....
> *


I hope it warms up I have to put a radiator in my daily but I already yanked the old one out should take less than half an hour so not too bad if I have to suffer through some cold.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

It should warm up later on. You should be alright.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 15 2009, 03:04 PM~15671694
> *KC 16
> 
> OAK 10
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 15 2009, 09:09 PM~15675081
> *Great news...sorry I couldnt make it out. Had two little ones with fevers today so stuck at home. Keep us posted on any future events though...like Toy Runs and what not.
> *


for sure homie take care of those lil ones.all the clubs prez and vps are going to have a meeting to pick days when we have shows so nobody has multiple shows on the same day.this unity things tight hope it stays that way for a long time!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 16 2009, 08:48 AM~15678197
> *for sure homie take care of those lil ones.all the clubs prez and vps are going to have a meeting to pick days when we have shows so nobody has multiple shows on the same day.this unity things tight hope it stays that way for a long time!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Cool to hear about the Unity and get togethers up North.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:02 AM~15678295
> *Cool to hear about the Unity and get togethers up North.
> :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it's a great thing.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2009, 09:30 PM~15674623
> *yo, fes... is that ur house i pass by all the time with your garage door open and the candy orange cutty or regal with the front clip off? jus curious
> *


 :yes: I'll give you a call today I went to sleep early yesterday... seen today I missed your call!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 16 2009, 09:48 AM~15678197
> *for sure homie take care of those lil ones.all the clubs prez and vps are going to have a meeting to pick days when we have shows so nobody has multiple shows on the same day.this unity things tight hope it stays that way for a long time!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks, they are doing better today. Really nice to see all the clubs collaborating like this. I was just surprised to see everyone cruising Feds again then hanging out at the park off of 6th without no drama. I think next year is going to be a good one for Low Riding in Denver.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah bro thats why we started our club to get lowriding back on the street not just the shows.we are accused of bringing it back ..... guilty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good chit meng! Much respect and props to you guys for taking the first step in bringing Low Riding back to D town!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15680430
> *Good chit meng! Much respect and props to you guys for taking the first step in bringing Low Riding back to D town!
> *


Yeah big ups can't wait to cruise Feds and it actually be poppin :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys know of some platers up there in Denver with decent prices?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15680831
> *You guys know of some platers up there in Denver with decent prices?
> *


electroplating of el paso if you want quality


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15682133
> *electroplating of el paso if you want quality
> *


I'm just looking to chrome a bunch of old parts to off them


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15682133
> *electroplating of el paso if you want quality
> *


 Do you have a phone number??? It,s time to tear down....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 05:21 PM~15683090
> *I'm just looking to chrome a bunch of old parts to off them
> *


I went to a local spot and they wanted to charge me $200 for a fan shroud
$160 for a cowl vent and $70 for a glove box door


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 06:54 PM~15683461
> *I went to a local spot and they wanted to charge me $200 for a fan shroud
> $160 for a cowl vent and $70 for a glove box door
> *


local??? who would that be???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15683461
> *I went to a local spot and they wanted to charge me $200 for a fan shroud
> $160 for a cowl vent and $70 for a glove box door
> *


denverbumper?? hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2009, 06:01 PM~15683536
> *denverbumper?? hno:
> *


Yeah that's who the shop down here sends em to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2009, 05:57 PM~15683493
> *local??? who would that be???
> *


Body Shop supplies(Right next door to Mayo's)
My estimate was over $700 and it wasn't shit


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

They want an arm leg and left nut to do any thing..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2009, 06:06 PM~15683588
> *They want an arm leg and left nut to do any thing..... :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah they do,them the Body Supply, and Colorado Bumper in Pueblo are all related
thier work is Good but damn $20 each just for 6" speaker grills and $200 for Trunk hinges


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 07:06 PM~15683580
> *Body Shop supplies(Right next door to Mayo's)
> My estimate was over $700 and it wasn't shit
> *


Yeah I got my wiper cowl done thru them and I don't remember how much it was but it was a lil' expensive... and all they do is take it to Denver Bumper...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:11 PM~15683641
> *Yeah I got my wiper cowl done thru them and I don't remember how much it was but it was a lil' expensive... and all they do is take it to Denver Bumper...
> *


Yeah when they told me $165 for a cowl I was like shit I can get a freshly chromed one on ebay for thatnot to mention sell mine for $50


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:11 PM~15683641
> *Yeah I got my wiper cowl done thru them and I don't remember how much it was but it was a lil' expensive... and all they do is take it to Denver Bumper...
> *


 im trying to finish my sons Taylor tot stroller need some parts done and the undies on the monte might half2 go out of state...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2009, 07:19 PM~15683713
> *im trying to finish my sons Taylor tot stroller need some parts done and the undies on the monte might half2 go out of state...
> 
> 
> ...


You keep puttin' in work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody know of junkyards in Colorado that sell impala Parts(58-64)
I'm thinking of buying a shitload of stuff and taking it to get chromed
somewhere....gotta spread my hustle somehow :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:26 PM~15683781
> *You keep puttin' in work!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 im tryn what in need is a bigger garage too many toys not enough space....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15683902
> *anybody know of junkyards in Colorado that sell impala Parts(58-64)
> I'm thinking of buying a shitload of stuff and taking it to get chromed
> somewhere....gotta spread my hustle somehow :biggrin:
> *


i will keep my ears open here in denver and let you know if i hear about any... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2009, 06:49 PM~15683385
> *Do you have a phone number??? It,s time to tear down....
> *


electroplating of el paso 800-333-5766


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 06:21 PM~15683090
> *I'm just looking to chrome a bunch of old parts to off them
> *


I see


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll tell you right now good chrome aint cheap and cheap chrome aint good. The lowest ive found and still good quality was through Black Magic wich goes to Mexicali. Big Rich Does some chrome he seemed reasonable too. I've delt with alot of Chrome shops. I was told that GOODTIMES New Mexico is using a guy in Texas and his is nice and decent price but i dont think it is in El Paso.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 16 2009, 08:25 PM~15684426
> *I'll tell you right now good chrome aint cheap and cheap chrome aint good. The lowest ive found and still good quality was through Black Magic wich goes to Mexicali. Big Rich Does some chrome he seemed reasonable too. I've delt with alot of Chrome shops. I was told that GOODTIMES New Mexico is using a guy in Texas and his is nice and decent price but i dont think it is in El Paso.
> *


Those two were the cheapest two that I found and I did my homework!!! I went thru Big Rich for our suspensions and I can't complain at all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Selling some rims. $350 for LIL folks



14x7s For Sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2009, 08:48 PM~15685437
> *Those two were the cheapest two that I found and I did my homework!!! I went thru Big Rich for our suspensions and I can't complain at all!!!  :biggrin:
> *


How quick is the turn around and what's the prices like?
Is it worth paying shipping or just getting it done here?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I think Its worth paying shipping


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2009, 07:14 PM~15684299
> *electroplating of el paso 800-333-5766
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 07:38 PM~15683902
> *anybody know of junkyards in Colorado that sell impala Parts(58-64)
> I'm thinking of buying a shitload of stuff and taking it to get chromed
> somewhere....gotta spread my hustle somehow :biggrin:
> *


BIG STAR PLATING IN ELPASO 12O PER A ARM 125 DRIVE SHAFT 500 FOR IMP REAR END UP TO 650 FOR CADI CUTLASS REAR END STRAPED , TRAILING ARMS 60 , HOOD HINGES 75 EACH TRANS SUPORT 150 TO 200 , NICE WORK 2 WEEK TURN AROUND. AND YES I GOT LOTS OF PARTS IF YOU WANNA BUY THEM FOR CHROME.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:51 PM~15685471
> *How quick is the turn around and what's the prices like?
> Is it worth paying shipping or just getting it done here?
> *


I CALLED BLACK MAGIC AND THEY SAID 450 FOR A REAR END JUST THE CASEING NO BACKING PLATES OR ANYTHING ELSE .


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15683902
> *anybody know of junkyards in Colorado that sell impala Parts(58-64)
> I'm thinking of buying a shitload of stuff and taking it to get chromed
> somewhere....gotta spread my hustle somehow :biggrin:
> *


Svigel's Auto Parts has a ton of classics, they are located in Englewood
Their # is 303-781-4307


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15685919
> *BIG STAR PLATING IN ELPASO 12O PER A ARM 125 DRIVE SHAFT 500 FOR IMP REAR END UP TO 650 FOR CADI CUTLASS REAR END STRAPED , TRAILING ARMS 60 , HOOD HINGES 75 EACH TRANS SUPORT 150 TO 200 , NICE WORK 2 WEEK TURN AROUND. AND YES I GOT LOTS OF PARTS IF YOU WANNA BUY THEM FOR CHROME.
> *


Yeah this chrome is nice i crawled under Dominicks Lincoln at the supershow to check it out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow I better make some calls tomorrow,what you got for sale Paul?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 10:54 PM~15686393
> *Wow I better make some calls tomorrow,what you got for sale Paul?
> *


BUMPERS MOLDINGS UNDER CARRIAGE LOTS MORE HOMIE. GOOGLE BIGSTAR PLATEING.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15686125
> *Yeah this chrome is nice i crawled under Dominicks Lincoln at the supershow to check it out.
> *


  ITS A GOOD SPOT BRO , IVE TOOKEN A SET OF A-ARMS IN THE MORN AND PICKED THEM UP AT CLOSEING TIME SAME DAY.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15685918
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie
> *


I think that mexico chrome is good for suspension and cheap but if you want dent repair for original trim parts el paso is the way to go


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This mother fucker is gonna be sick


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2009, 05:26 AM~15688783
> *This mother fucker is gonna be sick
> 
> 
> ...



Whos is that?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2009, 04:26 AM~15688783
> *This mother fucker is gonna be sick
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is I been seeing some of the parts and ooooweee Klique is gonna have another heavy hitter popping out soon


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2009, 05:26 AM~15688783
> *This mother fucker is gonna be sick
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

ANYBODY GOT THE HOOK UP ON GETTING A CAR TRANSPORTED OR TRAILERED HERE...?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 17 2009, 08:54 AM~15689851
> *ANYBODY GOT THE HOOK UP ON GETTING A CAR TRANSPORTED OR TRAILERED HERE...?
> *


I used a company that bidded my transport out was cheap too I think I only paid $600 from Illinois to here.Car was running though,that makes a difference in price.
I'll see if I still have the 411 on em,or shit I'll go get that mutha...where is it? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:02 AM~15689910
> *I used a company that bidded my transport out was cheap too I think I only paid $600 from Illinois to here.Car was running though,that makes a difference in price.
> I'll see if I still have the 411 on em,or shit I'll go get that mutha...where is it? :biggrin:
> *


Gas was only like 1.50 though so it might be alot higher now


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2009, 09:06 AM~15689944
> *What up Colorado
> *


What up Big Izz Dog


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:07 AM~15689952
> *What up Big Izz Dog
> *


What up Homie!!!!! Any word on a YOB yet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 AM~15689964
> *What up Homie!!!!! Any word on a YOB yet??
> *


Nah bro just taking it day by day,installing all the parts I bought on the Trey so I don't sell em :biggrin: 
How you doing?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 10:51 PM~15685471
> *How quick is the turn around and what's the prices like?
> Is it worth paying shipping or just getting it done here?
> *


Why would you chrome all those parts, if you are never going to juice the car. :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15683461
> *I went to a local spot and they wanted to charge me $200 for a fan shroud
> $160 for a cowl vent and $70 for a glove box door
> *


The only man i know that can chrome his whole car out unemployed. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 17 2009, 09:25 AM~15690109
> *The only man i know that can chrome his whole car out unemployed. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just trying to make some money back


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

Whats up Colorado! I'm looking for rides to feature on my website, KC-RIDES.com. I started off as a website dedicated to Kansas City cars but I'm now ready to cover some more ground. SO send me those pics and be the next featured ride! Thanks, [email protected].


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:12 AM~15690007
> *Nah bro just taking it day by day,installing all the parts I bought on the Trey so I don't sell em :biggrin:
> How you doing?
> *



I'm alright, just got back to work this week!!!!  

I bet dat Trey is gonna look good with all the stuff you're puttin on :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 17 2009, 10:25 AM~15690109
> *The only man i know that can chrome his whole car out unemployed. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I better get to putting on my steering wheel housing
That I bought WHEN I WAS EMPLOYED fawkers :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 06:41 AM~15688916
> *Whos is that?!
> *


some dude named rightwire on here


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *FIRMEX*


Whats up bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

yo roy.. the 63 is in queens n.y. let me know if you got the # 2 the transport co. or how much you would charge 2 go get it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 17 2009, 03:27 PM~15693641
> *yo roy.. the 63 is in queens n.y.  let me know if you got the # 2 the transport co. or how much you would charge 2 go get it
> *


Shit thats too far for me to drive homie it would be cheaper from a transport CO
heres the link
www.AdvancedAutoShip.com


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2009, 02:23 PM~15692960
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: FIRMEX
> Whats up bro!!!
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

1t 2t 3t


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peoples!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WHERES ALL THE NORTHERN COLORADO LOWRIDERS AT HOMIES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15697247
> *WHERES ALL THE NORTHERN COLORADO LOWRIDERS AT HOMIES
> *



Thornton is as far north that I am :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 08:44 PM~15697260
> *Thornton is as far north that I am  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE IM OVER IN GREELEY :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:49 PM~15697341
> *ORALE IM OVER IN GREELEY  :biggrin:
> *


Come down this Sunday...all the clubs are getting together for a pot luck.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:03 PM~15697556
> *Come down this Sunday...all the clubs are getting together for a pot luck.
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMEZ THANKS FOR THE INVITE I BERLEY MOVED DOWN FROM CALIFAS I DONT KNOW DENVER TO WELL PERO WILL SEE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 10:10 PM~15697676
> *ORALE HOMEZ THANKS FOR THE INVITE I BERLEY MOVED DOWN FROM CALIFAS  I DONT KNOW DENVER TO WELL PERO WILL SEE
> *


Welcome to Denver homie, what part of Cali did you move from?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:13 PM~15697702
> *Welcome to Denver homie, what part of Cali did you move from?
> *


COMPTON


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 10:18 PM~15697789
> *COMPTON
> *



Nice...I got homies out in Whittier and Norwalk...miss the swap meets out there..and man I miss me some Tommys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:18 PM~15697789
> *COMPTON
> *


What part of compton?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:25 PM~15697882
> *Nice...I got homies out in Whittier and Norwalk...miss the swap meets out there..and man I miss me some Tommys
> *


 :biggrin: ORALE YOU FROM CALIFAS TO ESE


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:30 PM~15697960
> *:biggrin:  ORALE YOU FROM CALIFAS TO  ESE
> *


Yeah dog from the Harbor area but lived half my life in 155/swamps neighborhood right off of compton Blvd and avalon in the Trailer park with my Abuelito


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 PM~15697981
> *wuz good roy
> *


What up Ty.....Nice Avi you gonna give a sneak peak or what foolio


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:32 PM~15697999
> *Yeah dog from the Harbor area but lived half my life in 155/swamps neighborhood right off of compton Blvd and avalon in the Trailer park with my Abuelito
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:28 PM~15697940
> *What part of compton?
> *


IN WEST COMPTON


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 17 2009, 09:34 PM~15698023
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ORALE SO WHAT CAR CLUB YOU FROM HOMEZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 17 2009, 09:34 PM~15698023
> *:thumbsup:
> *


^^^^^
That's my primo that grew up in Torrance/Carson...



What up Justin


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:40 PM~15698098
> *^^^^^
> That's my primo that grew up in Torrance/Carson...
> What up Justin
> *


Not much just chillin gettin ready for Odessa this weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:36 PM~15698050
> *ORALE SO WHAT CAR CLUB YOU FROM HOMEZ
> *


None right now
I use to be President of Good Times Colorado but I stepped out in June because of Other Obligations


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

that was da sneek peek just got color on it now getting ready to take back to macgyver to do da art work. mr colorado will be ready very soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15697960
> *:biggrin:  ORALE YOU FROM CALIFAS TO  ESE
> *



Nah..just have family out there...I am from NYC...go figure. No car club here...just roll solo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 17 2009, 09:42 PM~15698150
> *that was da sneek peek just got color on it now getting ready to take back to macgyver to do da art work. mr colorado will be ready very soon
> *


Baller :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:42 PM~15698149
> *None right now
> I use to be President of Good Times Colorado but I stepped out in June because of Other Obligations
> *


ORALE THAT YOUR 63 ON THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15698187
> *ORALE THAT YOUR 63 ON THERE
> *


yeah this is the bucket....it's getting there but losing jale's every year aint helping any


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:43 PM~15698166
> *Baller :cheesy:
> *


ya allready know homie it aint worth doing if you dont go big ya kno


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15698161
> *Nah..just have family out there...I am from NYC...go figure.  No car club here...just roll solo
> *


SAME HERE SOLO RIDER TAMBIEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15698222
> *ya allready know homie it aint worth doing if you dont go big ya kno
> *


i know homie,I'm just hoping I stay afloat and don't cash out before things get better.....I need to spread my hustle :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15698220
> *yeah this is the bucket....it's getting there but losing jale's every year aint helping any
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:48 PM~15698220
> *yeah this is the bucket....it's getting there but losing jale's every year aint helping any
> 
> *



What kind of work are you looking for> ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15698273
> *What kind of work are you looking for> ?
> *


Anything bro


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 PM~15698260
> *i know homie,I'm just hoping I stay afloat and don't cash out before things get better.....I need to spread my hustle :happysad:
> *


thing will get better homie for all of us that keep looking forward. keep dem heads up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15698271
> *DAMN THATS NICE HOMEZ WISH MY 68 WAS ON THAT LEVEL FIRME RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie
Alot of trades,hustling and hardwork got me it in 2 years  
Hope to have it finished in 2 but with the way things are workin....it don't look good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:56 PM~15698345
> *Thanks homie
> Alot of trades,hustling and hardwork got me it in 2 years
> Hope to have it finished in 2 but with the way things are workin....it don't look good
> *


 TIMES ARE HARD HOPFULLY YOU GET IT DONE HOMEZ GOOD LUCK uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 10:04 PM~15698438
> *TIMES ARE HARD HOPFULLY YOU GET IT DONE HOMEZ GOOD LUCK  uffin:
> *


Thanks bro I been here and done it I'm sure I'll pull through 
I got a few ideas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 10:54 PM~15698296
> *Anything bro
> *



My ex father in law is a foreman out in Pueblo delivering cement to sites...I will call him this weekend. I will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15698490
> *My ex father in law is a foreman out in Pueblo delivering cement to sites...I will call him this weekend. I will let you know if I hear anything.
> *


appreciate it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15698533
> *appreciate it
> *



I know how it is homie....I want you to finish that Trey sooner then later.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15698490
> *My ex father in law is a foreman out in Pueblo delivering cement to sites...I will call him this weekend. I will let you know if I hear anything.
> *


EY HOMEZ WHAT RANFLA YOU GOT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:23 PM~15698674
> *EY HOMEZ WHAT RANFLA YOU GOT
> *



Rolling an 84 Buick LeSabre right now that I am trying to get rid of for a new project that I have an eye on. 

Any pics of your ride?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15698697
> *Rolling an 84 Buick LeSabre right now that I am trying to get rid of for a new project that I have an eye on.
> 
> Any pics of your ride?
> *


I GOT PIX OF MINE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST ANY ON HERE I GOT A 68 IMPALA COSTOM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:28 PM~15698731
> *I GOT PIX OF MINE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST ANY ON HERE I GOT A 68 IMPALA COSTOM
> *



Nice..I used to have a 63 and a 64 back in the day...miss my Impalas. The 63 was built by Showtime out in Fresno....

To post a pic homie, just hit the IMG button on the top when you select Add Reply...then past in the URL and it will populate the photo for you.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15698803
> *Nice..I used to have a 63 and a 64 back in the day...miss my Impalas. The 63 was built by Showtime out in Fresno....
> 
> To post a pic homie, just hit the IMG button on the top when you select Add Reply...then past in the URL and it will populate the photo for you.
> *


ORALE ILL TRY POSTING UP SOME PIX TOMARROW WHAT RANFLA DO YOU PLAN ON GETTING HOMEZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15698869
> *ORALE ILL TRY POSTING UP SOME PIX  TOMARROW  WHAT RANFLA DO YOU PLAN ON GETTING HOMEZ
> *



Have a couple I have my eye on...a 60 Impala and a 68 Caddy...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:47 PM~15698948
> *Have a couple I have my eye on...a 60 Impala and a 68 Impala...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:49 PM~15698966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE
> *



Sorry..I meant 68 Caddy


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:50 PM~15698973
> *Sorry..I meant 68 Caddy
> *


STILL WOULD MAKE A NICE LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15699007
> *STILL WOULD MAKE A NICE LOWRIDER  :biggrin:
> *



Yea, big ol ride. Did you roll with any clubs out on the Left Coast?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:59 PM~15699070
> *Yea, big ol ride. Did you roll with any clubs out on the Left Coast?
> *


NA JUS RIDING SOLO I HAD AH 84 PONTIAC OVER THERE SOLD IT THEN HERE I GOT ME THAT 68 IMPALA NEEDS SOME WORK THEN I ALSO GOT AH 71 CHEVELLE AND AH 66 PONTIAC GOT THEM ALL HERE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up RenzO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:05 AM~15699139
> *What's up RenzO
> *


Just chillin watching Sons Of Anarchy and drinking and you........


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:10 AM~15699206
> *Just chillin watching Sons Of Anarchy and drinking and you........
> *


Just chillen, waitin for the weekend to ROll aROund! Did you get your plane tickets after all :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 12:03 AM~15699114
> *NA JUS RIDING SOLO I HAD AH 84 PONTIAC OVER THERE SOLD IT THEN HERE I GOT ME THAT 68 IMPALA NEEDS SOME WORK THEN I ALSO GOT AH 71 CHEVELLE AND AH 66 PONTIAC GOT THEM ALL HERE
> *



Nice...well definitely try to make it to the Thanksgiving Dinner this weekend, plenty of guys there that have different skills to help you finish your ranfla homie.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:13 AM~15699239
> *Just chillen, waitin for the weekend to ROll aROund! Did you get your plane tickets after all :biggrin:
> *


Na.....I wish.................. Take a lot of pics.............


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:17 AM~15699265
> *Na.....I wish.................. Take a lot of pics.............
> *


 :biggrin: oh I will is anybody fROm the 505 goin?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15699263
> *Nice...well definitely try to make it to the Thanksgiving Dinner this weekend, plenty of guys there that have different skills to help you finish your ranfla homie.
> *


ORALE HOMEZ WILL DO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:19 AM~15699292
> *:biggrin: oh I will is anybody fROm the 505 goin?
> *


I don't think so...............


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15699323
> *I don't think so...............
> *


They say its a big show, so I hope to see some bad ass rides that don't come this way


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:23 AM~15699337
> *They say its a big show, so I hope to see some bad ass rides that don't come this way
> *


I heard all the shows are good there.....Next year ill go 2 at least one.......What did you guys end up doing Saturday.............


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:29 AM~15699419
> *I heard all the shows are good there.....Next year ill go 2 at least one.......What did you guys end up doing Saturday.............
> *



went to the monster trucks and then hooters to watch the fights. i called you back but know answer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:33 AM~15699461
> *went to the monster trucks and then hooters to watch the fights. i called you back but know answer :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I called you and you hung up on me.......... :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:36 AM~15699493
> *I called you and you hung up on me.......... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: i called you back, what did you end up doin?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:38 AM~15699515
> *:roflmao: i called you back, what did you end up doin?
> *


Just watch the fight and partied at my cousins house........


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2009, 12:41 AM~15699553
> *Just watch the fight and partied at my cousins house........
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15699263
> *Nice...well definitely try to make it to the Thanksgiving Dinner this weekend, plenty of guys there that have different skills to help you finish your ranfla homie.
> *


YOU TAKING YOUR 84 SUNDAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15699589
> *YOU TAKING YOUR 84 SUNDAY
> *



Yea...but I will only be down there for a sec...I have to work at 7pm that night.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 11:48 PM~15699619
> *Yea...but I will only be down there for a sec...I have to work at 7pm that night.
> *


ORALE THAT YOUR DAILY DRIVER


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 AM~15699649
> *ORALE THAT YOUR DAILY DRIVER
> *



Not really...mostly on weekends and sunny days...what about the 68? Is it a daily driver?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 11:55 PM~15699692
> *Not really...mostly on weekends and sunny days...what about the 68? Is it a daily driver?
> *


IF I HAD A JOB YEA :biggrin: LOOKIN FOR JALE TAMBIEN I CRUISE IT HERE AND THERE PERO WE GOT HIT BY ALOT OF SNOW SO IT HASNT GONE NOWHERE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 12:58 AM~15699726
> *IF I HAD A JOB YEA :biggrin: LOOKIN FOR JALE TAMBIEN I CRUISE IT HERE AND THERE PERO WE GOT HIT BY ALOT OF SNOW SO IT HASNT GONE NOWHERE
> *



I hear ya...what kind of job are you looking for homie? I feel like a job agency now :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 12:19 AM~15699292
> *:biggrin: oh I will is anybody fROm the 505 goin?
> *


What show you talking about?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 08:43 PM~15697247
> *WHERES ALL THE NORTHERN COLORADO LOWRIDERS AT HOMIES
> *


the president of our northern chapter is in Greeley and our vice president is in Thornton


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:23 AM~15700877
> *the president of our northern chapter is in Greeley and our vice president is in Thorton
> *



 Nice..where in Thornton?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 17 2009, 11:03 PM~15699114
> *NA JUS RIDING SOLO I HAD AH 84 PONTIAC OVER THERE SOLD IT THEN HERE I GOT ME THAT 68 IMPALA NEEDS SOME WORK THEN I ALSO GOT AH 71 CHEVELLE AND AH 66 PONTIAC GOT THEM ALL HERE
> *


my northern President owns a customizing shop in greeley called "The Rod Shop" and does just about everything from bags and hydros to body work and paint and a whole lot of customizing


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 18 2009, 06:29 AM~15700903
> * Nice..where in Thornton?
> *


i am not sure exactly, she comes down here for all the meetings since they are just getting the nortern chapter going.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning jr


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:33 AM~15700915
> *i am not sure exactly, she comes down here for all the meetings since they are just getting the nortern chapter going.
> *



I will keep an eye out for you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:33 AM~15700917
> *good morning jr
> *


 :biggrin: Whats been going on?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 18 2009, 06:34 AM~15700922
> *I will keep an eye out for you guys!  :thumbsup:
> *


her screen name is 303hyna


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:41 AM~15700958
> *her screen name is 303hyna
> *



Does she roll a black Regal ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 18 2009, 06:39 AM~15700942
> *:biggrin: Whats been going on?
> *


you know brother, that utility life seems like it never ends.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

she has a regal but its not black and she pick up a fleetwood as well.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:43 AM~15700967
> *you know brother, that utility life seems like it never ends.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 07:45 AM~15700971
> *she has a regal but its not black and she pick up a fleetwood as well.
> *



Nice...good luck to you guys.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Rockies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2009, 04:42 AM~15700562
> *What show you talking about?
> *


The final WEGO show in houston


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much Chris just getting up,how you doing bro?
Can't be sleeping in all day just because I aint got no yob
Got a few things to do today
What up JR,Chuck,Big John John,and Impala 63


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 18 2009, 07:03 AM~15701070
> *Not much Chris just getting up,how you doing bro?
> Can't be sleeping in all day just because I aint got no yob
> Got a few things to do today
> ...


doing good Roy. just hoping to get thru the holidays without too many scratches.


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

g morning co


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 18 2009, 08:03 AM~15701070
> *Not much Chris just getting up,how you doing bro?
> Can't be sleeping in all day just because I aint got no yob
> Got a few things to do today
> ...


Just chillen and you bRO


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz Crackin Colorado!!!!



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 18 2009, 07:49 AM~15700998
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*

whats up prezdent


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/2monkw7/6


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 18 2009, 06:30 AM~15700906
> *my northern President owns a customizing shop in greeley called "The Rod Shop" and does just about everything from bags and hydros to body work and paint and a whole lot of customizing
> *


ORALE WHERE AT IN GREELEY


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITT6bYYGVfM


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2009, 12:22 PM~15703859
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


I need....that Trey of yours :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15698803
> *Nice..I used to have a 63 and a 64 back in the day...miss my Impalas. The 63 was built by Showtime out in Fresno....
> 
> To post a pic homie, just hit the IMG button on the top when you select Add Reply...then past in the URL and it will populate the photo for you.
> *


posted up my 68 homez


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So whats the good word for today Roy?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

buddy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup marcos and jr


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 18 2009, 07:20 PM~15708091
> *wus sup marcos and jr
> *


 :wave: Whats up Wrinkles!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado :wave: Got 3 months left and i'll be back :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on KIKO


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up co


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 18 2009, 08:54 PM~15709233
> *Whats going on KIKO
> *


sup paulito...whats crackin brother??donde estas??


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

que onda marcos? :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 05:03 PM~15705899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15709656
> *que onda marcos? :cheesy:
> *


Que pasa Kiko :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2009, 03:15 PM~15704754
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


*I was on a quick break bROther, my bad. But all is good here in the 305, it's hott as funk here....but lots of firme hynas :biggrin: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15709874
> *I was on a quick break bROther, my bad. But all is good here in the 305, it's hott as funk here....but lots of firme hynas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HYNAS HUH :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

whats crackin colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15709711
> *Nice homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMEZ STILL NEEDS SUM WORK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 18 2009, 10:48 PM~15709874
> *I was on a quick break bROther, my bad. But all is good here in the 305, it's hott as funk here....but lots of firme hynas :biggrin:
> *


Hey Sean your still alive man you must be making bank I haven't seen you on much


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 12:23 AM~15711046
> *THANKS HOMEZ STILL NEEDS SUM WORK
> *



Body looks straight...the fun part is building these cars.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 18 2009, 11:54 PM~15711305
> *Body looks straight...the fun part is building these cars.
> *


  :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 12:54 AM~15711305
> *Body looks straight...the fun part is building these cars.
> *


fuck that I'd rather cruise :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 12:30 AM~15711609
> *fuck that I'd rather cruise :cheesy:
> *


I CRUISE IT HOMEZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 01:30 AM~15711609
> *fuck that I'd rather cruise :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:31 AM~15711621
> *I CRUISE IT HOMEZ
> *


fo sho but I'm saying it sux when your building a ride and you have over 15 thousand dollars in parts into it alone and your no where near done and it's just money sitting there.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 01:33 AM~15711639
> *fo sho but I'm saying it sux when your building a ride and you have over 15 thousand dollars in parts into it alone and your no where near done and it's just money sitting there.
> *



Thats why you need to have TWO Lolows in the garage...one to cruise...one to build :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 01:36 AM~15711657
> *Thats why you need to have TWO Lolows in the garage...one to cruise...one to build  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but one will take from the other unless you have pockets down to your ankle socks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 01:37 AM~15711663
> *yeah but one will take from the other unless you have pockets down to your ankle socks
> *



Hey... a guy can dream...cant [email protected] :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 12:37 AM~15711663
> *yeah but one will take from the other unless you have pockets down to your ankle socks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MY RIDE ISNT FIXED UP BUT I LOVE THAT MOTHAFUCKER IM STILL AH LOWRIDER VATO


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

ILL FIX HER UP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:41 AM~15711688
> *MY RIDE ISNT FIXED UP BUT I LOVE THAT MOTHAFUCKER IM STILL AH LOWRIDER VATO
> *


Word...what plans do you have for your ranfla?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 12:45 AM~15711709
> *Word...what plans do you have for your ranfla?
> *


ITS GOT SWITCHES BUT IM GUNA REPLACE ALL THAT EXDEN THE A ARMS GET CHROME UNDIES DO THE BODY WORK HAVE IT SAND BLASTED THEN PAINT IT REDO THE GUTS IN DIOMOND TUCK IM GUNA GO OLD SCHOOL MAYBE SET IT ON SOME SUPREMES OR GOLD AND CHROME DAYTONS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:51 AM~15711728
> *ITS GOT SWITCHES BUT IM GUNA REPLACE ALL THAT EXDEN THE A ARMS GET CHROME UNDIES DO THE BODY WORK HAVE IT SAND BLASTED THEN PAINT IT REDO THE GUTS IN DIOMOND TUCK IM GUNA GO OLD SCHOOL MAYBE SET IT ON SOME SUPREMES OR GOLD AND CHROME DAYTONS
> *



Lots of work..what color are you going to paint her?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 12:58 AM~15711755
> *Lots of work..what color are you going to paint her?
> *


I WAS THINKING A DARK GREEN WITH SOME AZTEKA PINTA MURALS OR A BLACK CHERRY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:00 AM~15711764
> *I WAS THINKING A DARK GREEN WITH SOME AZTEKA PINTA MURALS OR A BLACK CHERRY
> *



 nice


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 01:03 AM~15711777
> * nice
> *


CANT WAIT TO GET IT THERE HOMEZ CRUIZE HER EVERYDAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:06 AM~15711787
> *CANT WAIT TO GET IT THERE HOMEZ CRUIZE HER EVERYDAY
> *



It will takes some time but well worth it when its done!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 01:06 AM~15711790
> *It will takes some time but well worth it when its done!
> *


SIMON SO WHEN YOU GETTING YOUR RANFLA


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:11 AM~15711813
> *SIMON SO WHEN YOU GETTING YOUR RANFLA
> *



Gotta sell the Buick first....then whatever car is available..I will buy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 01:39 AM~15711679
> *Hey... a guy can dream...cant [email protected] :happysad:
> *


sure can


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:51 AM~15711728
> *ITS GOT SWITCHES BUT IM GUNA REPLACE ALL THAT EXDEN THE A ARMS GET CHROME UNDIES DO THE BODY WORK HAVE IT SAND BLASTED THEN PAINT IT REDO THE GUTS IN DIOMOND TUCK IM GUNA GO OLD SCHOOL MAYBE SET IT ON SOME SUPREMES OR GOLD AND CHROME DAYTONS
> *


chrome undercarriage so you gonna do a frame off?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 02:37 AM~15711922
> *sure can
> *



You working tonight primo ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 02:39 AM~15711929
> *You working tonight primo ?
> *


Yeah I'm gonna tape up some motorcycle rims real quick and repaint them. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 02:40 AM~15711933
> *Yeah I'm gonna tape up some motorcycle rims real quick and repaint them. :biggrin:
> *



Haha...nice!! What color ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 02:46 AM~15711961
> *Haha...nice!! What color ?
> *


red spokes there for my bobber I'll be getting a shipment of parts tomorrow and I am gonna start putting it back together. I hope to have it finished by the end of January


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 03:39 AM~15712094
> *red spokes there for my bobber I'll be getting a shipment of parts tomorrow and I am gonna start putting it back together. I hope to have it finished by the end of January
> *



Post pics when shes done!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 04:34 AM~15712156
> *Post pics when shes done!
> *


I'll keep posting progress pics because everyone on here seen me go through building it then I posted a pic when it got fucked up and now I'll post the rebirth


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 05:17 AM~15712199
> *I'll keep posting progress pics because everyone on here seen me go through building it then I posted a pic when it got fucked up and now I'll post the rebirth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 12:23 AM~15711047
> *Hey Sean your still alive man you must be making bank I haven't seen you on much
> *


*What's good Big L Dawg? I've been super busy bRO, my son was born on 11-2-09 so I've been busy with him and super busy with work. I've been in Miami 2 weeks out of the last 4 weeks. The bad part is I am salaried, so no matter how many hours I work, the ferria never changes.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 AM~15712283
> *What's good Big L Dawg? I've been super busy bRO, my son was born on 11-2-09 so I've been busy with him and super busy with work. I've been in Miami 2 weeks out of the last 4 weeks. The bad part is I am salaried, so no matter how many hours I work, the ferria never changes.
> *


congrats on the baby boy. That sux about the salary, my wife is salary so I know whats up. So hows the 4 coming??I think I'm finally gonna start on my ride but not really looking foward to it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 06:48 AM~15712321
> *congrats on the baby boy.
> *



x2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 AM~15712283
> *What's good Big L Dawg? I've been super busy bRO, my son was born on 11-2-09 so I've been busy with him and super busy with work. I've been in Miami 2 weeks out of the last 4 weeks. The bad part is I am salaried, so no matter how many hours I work, the ferria never changes.
> *


Congrats on your baby boy Sean.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 18 2009, 10:48 PM~15709874
> *I was on a quick break bROther, my bad. But all is good here in the 305, it's hott as funk here....but lots of firme hynas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 AM~15712443
> *Congrats on your baby boy Sean.
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

where is everyone this topic has been dead ....revive it! ttt


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 AM~15712283
> *What's good Big L Dawg? I've been super busy bRO, my son was born on 11-2-09 so I've been busy with him and super busy with work. I've been in Miami 2 weeks out of the last 4 weeks. The bad part is I am salaried, so no matter how many hours I work, the ferria never changes.
> *


Congratz on the baby!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! whutz good Izz'???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> Whutz Good CO!!! whutz good Izz'???
> [/quote
> 
> Whutz good Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 AM~15712283
> *What's good Big L Dawg? I've been super busy bRO, my son was born on 11-2-09 so I've been busy with him and super busy with work. I've been in Miami 2 weeks out of the last 4 weeks. The bad part is I am salaried, so no matter how many hours I work, the ferria never changes.
> *



Congrats bro!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > Whutz Good CO!!! whutz good Izz'???
> > [/quote
> >
> > Whutz good Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

COLORADO WHATS UP


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

just poking thru saying whuddup colorado


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 01:38 AM~15711925
> *chrome undercarriage so you gonna do a frame off?
> *


WATEVER HAS TO BE DUN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 01:31 AM~15711894
> *Gotta sell the Buick first....then whatever car is available..I will buy.
> *


ORALE GOOD LUCK HOMEZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 03:30 PM~15716601
> *WATEVER HAS TO BE DUN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 03:06 PM~15716874
> *
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15716615
> *ORALE GOOD LUCK HOMEZ
> *


Gracias primo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 19 2009, 04:23 PM~15717569
> *Gracias primo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Thank you Homies, it's tough, I ain't been a new daddy in over 16 years, but I gotta do what I gotta do.  

The 4 has been sitting idle for over 6 momths. The shop put it to the side to work on all the hail cars. I'm gonna go by there this weekend when I get back to Colorado and light a fire under their asses! :angry: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove,* kikiaso805

What's GOOD Kiko, how is the land of sand?*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 19 2009, 08:47 PM~15720858
> *AllHustle NoLove, kikiaso805
> 
> What's GOOD Kiko, how is the land of sand?
> *


whats crackin Sean??shit this place don't change whether its here or iraq it's all the same in the end  ....but fuck this place is just as cold as colorado right now so im freezing my ass off...wish i was in MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Nov 19 2009, 09:52 PM~15720940
> *whats crackin Sean??shit this place don't change whether its here or iraq it's all the same in the end  ....but fuck this place is just as cold as colorado right now so im freezing my ass off...wish i was in MIAMI :biggrin:
> *


oh snap so it's cold over there as well damn that sux


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 20 2009, 05:37 AM~15724327
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up paul


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 20 2009, 06:16 AM~15724530
> *What's up paul
> *


Whats going on Bro, just checking in trying to see whats happening


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 20 2009, 07:23 AM~15724546
> *Whats going on Bro, just checking in trying to see whats happening
> *


Just at the airport headed to dallas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up buddy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its friday! Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

custom paint and murals here in colorado.. free quotes.. check my website out or check out some of my pics here in the paint section.. thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

coming back together one piece at a time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 05:03 PM~15730226
> *coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...


I like it

























































Is that a Bud Light can ? :cheesy: 












bikes looking good fawker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2009, 06:08 PM~15730279
> *I like it
> Is that a Bud Light can ? :cheesy:
> bikes looking good fawker
> *


yes it is and I can't work without em :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 05:10 PM~15730306
> *yes it is and I can't work without em :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya........me either....maybe that's why I'm not working :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2009, 06:13 PM~15730333
> *I hear ya........me either....maybe that's why I'm not working :biggrin:
> *


get a job at the bar :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 06:12 PM~15730793
> *get a job at the bar :biggrin:
> *


 :0 







good idea


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 06:03 PM~15730226
> *coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I member seein that the last time you built it when i clicked thru here awhile
back. Any changes?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 20 2009, 07:19 PM~15730868
> *Nice! I member seein that the last time you built it when i clicked thru here awhile
> back. Any changes?
> *


not too many just some detail it was ruined when it fell off of a trailer doing 75 mph and it caught fire so just more detail this time since I'm completely stripping it.I'm pushing for end of january to have it finished


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 06:03 PM~15730226
> *coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...



Thatsa Nice!


Anybody wanna buy a Buick for $1900? Click on the link in my sig! Need quick sale!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 20 2009, 07:54 PM~15731210
> *Thatsa Nice!
> *


are you italian??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15731219
> *are you italian??
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 20 2009, 08:02 PM~15731273
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 08:51 PM~15731746
> *:biggrin:
> *


Big plans this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15731957
> *Big plans this weekend?
> *


I work weekends


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 09:57 PM~15732405
> *I work weekends
> *



Booooo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 20 2009, 10:09 PM~15732536
> *Booooo
> *


I know tell me about it everytime something is happening I have to use vacation just to go


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 05:03 PM~15730226
> *coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2009, 01:25 AM~15735283
> *I like it
> *


it's the same bike homie just the rebirth I have to ride this summer since I have no low low for now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*If any one is interested let me know. I am very motivated to move these toys.


http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1475766200.html

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/mcy/1475767480.html*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 21 2009, 02:24 AM~15735711
> *If any one is interested let me know. I am very motivated to move these toys.
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1475766200.html
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2009, 12:25 AM~15735283
> *I like it
> *


WHEN YOU HEADING BACK TO THE SPRINGS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 21 2009, 01:24 AM~15735711
> *If any one is interested let me know. I am very motivated to move these toys.
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1475766200.html
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SEAN AND CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 21 2009, 02:24 AM~15735711
> *If any one is interested let me know. I am very motivated to move these toys.
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1475766200.html
> 
> ...



Nice...I had the same bike. Gl w the sale


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO HOPE YOU HOMIES HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2009, 02:47 AM~15736055
> *WHEN YOU HEADING BACK TO THE SPRINGS
> *


Whats up Mr. Wrinkles
I'll be back around the Middle of February, How about you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats Up Paul ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2009, 03:49 AM~15736058
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SEAN AND CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY
> *


*Gracias Wrinkles! Be safe out there bRO!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Congats sean on your son being born . So whats his name bro ? That boy will probably have a old school tricked out stroller with a plaque in the back huh.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 21 2009, 10:14 AM~15737093
> *Congats sean on your son being born . So whats his name bro ? That boy will probably have a old school tricked out stroller with a plaque in the back huh.
> *


Ballin  




Sup fawker you bringing my bideos down today or guat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean is this your first Boy bro?



Congrats !!1


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Marcos I think I know what the problem is on the ride bro it's call the neutral safety switch


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2009, 11:47 AM~15737305
> *Hey Marcos I think I know what the problem is on the ride bro it's call the neutral safety switch
> *


On what car ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 21 2009, 10:49 AM~15737314
> *On what car ?
> *


His car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2009, 11:50 AM~15737323
> *His car
> *


The Regal or the newest one


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2009, 10:47 AM~15737305
> *Hey Marcos I think I know what the problem is on the ride bro it's call the neutral safety switch
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2009, 10:49 AM~15736923
> *Whats up Mr. Wrinkles
> I'll be back around the Middle of February, How about you
> *


I'll have my bike done, lets ride :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT 4 colorado....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2009, 09:49 AM~15736923
> *Whats up Mr. Wrinkles
> I'll be back around the Middle of February, How about you
> *


I'LL BE BACK IN THE MIDDLE OF MAY OR BEGINING OF JUNE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 21 2009, 10:55 AM~15737354
> *The Regal or the newest one
> *


HOW WAS THE MEETING


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15740387
> *HOW WAS THE MEETING
> *


I stayed home im fucking sick i let Jerry hold the meeting.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HAVING A CAN FOOD DRIVE TOMORROW BRING SOME CAN FOODS TO PEPSI BEHIND THE COLOSSEUM ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED. THE NEWS AND THE POST WILL BE THERE.COME OUT AND HELP THE RESCUE MISSION.MEET UP AT PEPSI AT 1:00 CARRI VAN TO THE MISSION AT 2:00 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

CONGRATS SEAN, can't wait to see what kinds of rides your going to get for him :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2009, 02:23 PM~15738692
> *I'll have my bike done, lets ride :biggrin:
> *


I'll be ready, I have to install the air ride. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2009, 11:28 PM~15741736
> *I'll be ready, I have to install the air ride. :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 21 2009, 09:57 AM~15736968
> *Gracias Wrinkles! Be safe out there bRO!
> *


WILL DO DOGG I'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR AT THE SHOWS HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2009, 01:01 AM~15742753
> *fuck this lay it low website.... seriously.. u guys and your soap opera lives that sit around and do nuthin all day but do gay shit and write each other poems and dumbshit..... get lives and get real... lol this place is fucking stupid and the dumbasses who look everyday at there computer need to get a life...seriously, if your not a soap opera queen then get off the computer and get on a phone and call people localy and get shit done.. all u fake mutha fukas hiding behind computers get real......ya, and the biggest pussys are gonna talk shit so lets see who is the biggest pussy is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 02:03 AM~15742764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Homie is pissed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What happened Mac?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2009, 01:11 AM~15742812
> *nuthin, just sick of all the fakeass muthafukin bitchass piece of shit ass fuckn punks in here... i had a run in with one that i met in here in my paint page and i knocked the muther fucker out 2nite at the bar tonight and tired of this soap opera ass shit.... im bout to stop comin in here and jus go back to my paint shit from word of mouth
> *


There is alot of drama that gets started or goes on in here bro, but there is alot of good eggs also.
A good part of Colorado's Unity has to do with this site bro.
You just gotta Ignore the lames and get past thier stupidity holmes.
But if your done here it's all good,nice to finally meet you(on this shity website),hope to see you at a show,on the blvd.,or just in the Lowrider scene homie.....That's where I reside.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2009, 01:15 AM~15742827
> *you fuckin pussy.i hear cops upstairs. guess im going back 2 jail. punk .il
> *


What da fuck......
what you drinkin.....or what you taking homie? :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 02:21 AM~15742846
> *There is alot of drama that gets started or goes on in here bro, but there is alot of good eggs also.
> A good part of Colorado's Unity has to do with this site bro.
> You just gotta Ignore the lames and get past thier stupidity holmes.
> ...



x2


I personally never take this site to seriously...you just can't.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 22 2009, 01:24 AM~15742860
> *x2
> I personally never take this site to seriously...you just can't.
> *


X3
And he aint even in Offtopic yet :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Nov 22 2009, 02:24 AM~15742860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly :biggrin: if everybody who got mad at someone and said fuck this site there would be no more Layitlow just look past it and don't pay attention to the haters.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2009, 01:39 AM~15742921
> *exactly :biggrin: if everybody who got mad at someone and said fuck this site there would be no more Layitlow just look past it and don't pay attention to the haters.
> *


I would have to say the biggest of the big in Lowriding are here.....point blank.....but if you are here to just sell your product I guess that is a whole different thing. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 02:41 AM~15742932
> *I would have to say the biggest of the big in Lowriding are here.....point blank.....but if you are here to just sell your product I guess that is a whole different thing. :dunno:
> *


but half the fuckers don't have money so you have to talk to real cats that are interested in the product and not the 50% that are just there to talk shit about it or hate on the price.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2009, 01:44 AM~15742942
> *but half the fuckers don't have money so you have to talk to real cats that are interested in the product and not the 50% that are just there to talk shit about it or hate on the price.
> *


Yeah I hear ya ......Guess he just needs that LIL mentality that grows with your post count


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 02:46 AM~15742950
> *Yeah I hear ya ......Guess he just needs that LIL mentality that grows with your post count
> *


fo sho


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning CO. Praying that this guy comes through today to buy my car so I can pick up my new project. There's a lot of flakes tho when dealing with craigslist so I guess we will see what happens. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2009, 02:11 AM~15742812
> *nuthin, just sick of all the fakeass muthafukin bitchass piece of shit ass fuckn punks in here... i had a run in with one that i met in here in my paint page and i knocked the muther fucker out 2nite at the bar tonight and tired of this soap opera ass shit.... im bout to stop comin in here and jus go back to my paint shit from word of mouth
> *


*Who might that be that u "knocked out"?  I went thROugh all 3 pages on your paint topic, and there was no one talking shit. This fool lost his damn mind. :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 22 2009, 12:54 PM~15745097
> *Who might that be that u "knocked out"?   I went thROugh all 3 pages on your paint topic, and there was no one talking shit. This fool lost his damn mind. :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Being around paint for long periods of time is not good for you :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 02:06 PM~15745147
> *Being around paint for long periods of time is not good for you :biggrin:
> *


I had a friend who painted and he was stuck on stupid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta wear that respirator :yessad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15745097
> *Who might that be that u "knocked out"?   I went thROugh all 3 pages on your paint topic, and there was no one talking shit. This fool lost his damn mind. :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15745097
> *Who might that be that u "knocked out"?   I went thROugh all 3 pages on your paint topic, and there was no one talking shit. This fool lost his damn mind. :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

time to clean it and give it a paint job :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One of the very few times I can celebrate but the last place 2-7 Raiders Beat the 1st place Cincinatti Bengals
Go Raiders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i just went thru mcgyver's paint topic and had some major flashbacks with all those old school pics. the old "PRIMERA" days.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15731010
> *not too many just some detail it was ruined when it fell off of a trailer doing 75 mph and it caught fire  so just more detail this time since I'm completely stripping it.I'm pushing for end of january to have it finished
> *


 :0 That sucks! I had my freshly finished up bike fly outta my truck back in the day
doin bout 80 and it almost got ran over by like 6 cars, but no fire, i was like :rant: 
the whole 1/4 mile back to my truck from where it stopped sliding.

anyway nice look!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 08:51 AM~15743731
> *Morning CO. Praying that this guy comes through today to buy my car so I can pick up my new project. There's a lot of flakes tho when dealing with craigslist so I guess we will see what happens. Hope you all have a great Sunday.
> *


wats up homie you get that 84 sold yet


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 22 2009, 09:22 PM~15748508
> *wats up homie you get that 84 sold yet
> *



No luck today but I have two cats that are supposed to come by tomorrow to take a look at it...im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15748849
> *No luck today but I have two cats that are supposed to come by tomorrow to take a look at it...im keeping my fingers crossed.
> *


You got any pics of that 60's Impala/


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 10:03 PM~15748980
> *You got any pics of that 60's Impala/
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How much spread you got towards a new ride bro,and how much is the 60 going for?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 10:52 PM~15749505
> *How much spread you got towards a new ride bro,and how much is the 60 going for?
> *



Are you going to loan me money? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15747475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: put the arnold youtube up roy that some fuunny shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15748849
> *No luck today but I have two cats that are supposed to come by tomorrow to take a look at it...im keeping my fingers crossed.
> *


THAT 60 SICK HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup colorado wrinkles passing thru :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 22 2009, 11:35 PM~15749979
> *THAT 60 SICK HOMIE
> *



I know...its in great shape...well...except the trunk but I got some homies that do welding and metal fab that can help me out with that. But now you see why I am in such a rush to unload the Buick....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 10:52 PM~15750133
> *I know...its in great shape...well...except the trunk but I got some homies that do welding and metal fab that can help me out with that.  But now you see why I am in such a rush to unload the Buick....
> *


Don't be too much in a rush dog
Tha 60 is nice as hell but,it's a 4 door.
You will only kick yourself in the ass for getting a 4 door bro.
The only thing that 4 doors belong on are Caddy's and Lincs(post 90's)and houses of couse.
But it's up to you dog that's just my 2 cents............For the right price you may be able to turn profit on parts....No disrespect just honest opinion dog 4 doors are only cool on houses IMO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 22 2009, 10:41 PM~15750029
> *wus sup colorado wrinkles passing thru :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Fawker


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 12:04 AM~15750253
> *Don't be too much in a rush dog
> Tha 60 is nice as hell but,it's a 4 door.
> You will only kick yourself in the ass for getting a 4 door bro.
> ...



I know, everyone hates on 4 doors, but I am buying this car for me and my 3 sons just to roll, not planning on hitting the shows or anything like that. Did that with the 64. I dont mind the 4 doors, I just like the fact that its a classic car that is straight for the right price. 

No worries, no disrespect taken, cool thing about this country is, everyone is entitled to thier opinions! :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 11:10 PM~15750320
> *I know, everyone hates on 4 doors, but I am buying this car for me and my 3 sons just to roll, not planning on hitting the shows or anything like that. Did that with the 64. I dont mind the 4 doors, I just like the fact that its a classic car that is straight for the right price.
> 
> No worries, no disrespect taken, cool thing about this country is, everyone is entitled to thier opinions!  :thumbsup:
> *


if you like it go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15747475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats in la junta :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15750320
> *I know, everyone hates on 4 doors, but I am buying this car for me and my 3 sons just to roll, not planning on hitting the shows or anything like that. Did that with the 64. I dont mind the 4 doors, I just like the fact that its a classic car that is straight for the right price.
> 
> No worries, no disrespect taken, cool thing about this country is, everyone is entitled to thier opinions!  :thumbsup:
> *


I think what he's saying is if it needs sheet metal work it's not worth it you'll loose big time in the end. I'm gonna order the new floor for my 59 and it's 600 bux and fucking 200 shipping and thats not even including braces it's just the floor.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 22 2009, 08:51 PM~15748122
> *:0  That sucks! I had my freshly finished up bike fly outta my truck back in the day
> doin bout 80 and it almost got ran over by like 6 cars, but no fire, i was like  :rant:
> the whole 1/4 mile back to my truck from where it stopped sliding.
> ...


I know the feeling you don't know how butthurt I was I had just got done building it and it was an original xs650 that looked all dorky but I hardtailed and stripped it of all kinds of junk nothing was the same here is what it looked when I bought it then when I fixed it and after it burned


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 12:20 AM~15750432
> *I think what he's saying is if it needs sheet metal work it's not worth it you'll loose big time in the end. I'm gonna order the new floor for my 59 and it's 600 bux and fucking 200 shipping and thats not even including braces it's just the floor.
> *



I dont mind, im not looking to flip it or turn a profit, bottom line, my sons love the car, I will do anything for my boys, I love working on cars, so im killing two birds with one stone. Just looking for a nice cruiser to work on with the boys so they can learn about cars and then just keep it in the family. Its not about the money here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15750473
> *I dont mind, im not looking to flip it or turn a profit, bottom line, my sons love the car, I will do anything for my boys, I love working on cars, so im killing two birds with one stone. Just looking for a nice cruiser to work on with the boys so they can learn about cars and then just keep it in the family. Its not about the money here.
> *


I can respect that and thats how I am I was offered good cash for that bike like double what I had into it before it was fucked up and I said no. I'm just saying if you do put cash into it and you change your mind you will loose. Like you said though it's for the kids and if your happy go for it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 12:30 AM~15750515
> *I can respect that and thats how I am I was offered good cash for that bike like double what I had into it before it was fucked up and I said no. I'm just saying if you do put cash into it and you change your mind you will loose. Like you said though it's for the kids and if your happy go for it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 11:31 PM~15750525
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT MIND HAVING A FOUR DOOR EVEN IF IT WAS JUST FOR ME SHIT I WOULD LOWRIDE THE FUCK OUT OF IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2009, 12:37 AM~15750562
> *I WOULDNT MIND HAVING A FOUR DOOR EVEN IF IT WAS JUST FOR ME SHIT I WOULD LOWRIDE THE FUCK OUT OF IT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



Thats all I want to do!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 11:41 PM~15750589
> *Thats all I want to do!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fuck it lowride any classic i got a  4 door chevelle on 13s


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2009, 12:47 AM~15750640
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: fuck it lowride any classic i got a   4 door chevelle on 13s
> *


 :biggrin: 

How was your weekend homie?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 22 2009, 11:48 PM~15750653
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How was your weekend homie?
> *


firme cruised the six 8 for ah while :biggrin: i couldnt make it out to denver did you get to go homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2009, 11:20 PM~15750432
> *I think what he's saying is if it needs sheet metal work it's not worth it you'll loose big time in the end. I'm gonna order the new floor for my 59 and it's 600 bux and fucking 200 shipping and thats not even including braces it's just the floor.
> *


Yeah just looking out....I have no hate on 4 door but I would consider a wagon if you like the extra doors(to keeo the value up there).
I guess I just picture resale value before anything.Just that hustler in me homie.
2 years ago I was in a beat up monte carlo and today I am in my dream car with virtually no money added.....just looking out for a fellow rider  
Of course this is only my opinion bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Nov 23 2009, 12:56 AM~15750719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate it, good looking out! 
Wanna buy a Buick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 23 2009, 01:00 AM~15751101
> *Nah, had to come into work tonight.
> I appreciate it, good looking out!
> Wanna buy a Buick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

One more hour before I can go home and sleep...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 11:05 PM~15750265
> *What up Fawker
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU BEEN DOGG BESIDES YOU OUTTA WORK MUST SUCK HOMIE GOT ME THINKING STAY IN OR GET OUT :dunno: WE'LL SEE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You better keep your ass in homie that way you know you have a job bro.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 AM~15751894
> *You better keep your ass in homie that way you know you have a job bro.
> *


YEA BUT HATE MISSING THE FAMILIA AND ALL THE SHOWS AND THE GENTE


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 AM~15752005
> *YEA BUT HATE MISSING THE FAMILIA AND ALL THE SHOWS AND THE GENTE
> *


I hear you bro but it would really suck being broke selling your ride and not being able to do shit cuz you have no money bro. Let me know when you are ready to send shit off for chome on the lincoln. I'll help you take it apart bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 08:03 AM~15752074
> *I hear you bro but it would really suck being broke selling your ride and not being able to do shit cuz you have no money bro. Let me know when you are ready to send shit off for chome on the lincoln. I'll help you take it apart bro.
> *


Yeah I'm really hoping I don't have to sell my ride just because of the economy.
You better stay your ass in there where it's safe Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Youll be alright Roy you always make it bro.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit i didnt get to go to work today becuz there have been three dumb ass people hurting themselves in a weeks time. So the contractor said nobody would work today and maybe not all week . I know one of the dumb asses i ought to go break his other arm for making me lose money. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 08:33 AM~15752263
> *Youll be alright Roy you always make it bro.
> *


i hope so bro shit I really think it's time to change occupations.
Been thinking of going to school and getting ASE certified


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Then you can fix my flux capacitor that went out on the 64 for me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 08:49 AM~15752370
> *Then you can fix my flux capacitor that went out on the 64 for me.
> *


 :biggrin: 
Seems like those fuckers have one or they are haunted


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 10:01 AM~15752457
> *:biggrin:
> Seems like those fuckers have one or they are haunted
> *


Everything i have is cursed anyways


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 09:05 AM~15752488
> *Everything i have is cursed anyways
> *


it seems like it with you Ivan,but once it gets finished you'll be happy in the end
Then it will make the magazine,then you'll sell it then start all over :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 08:36 AM~15752274
> *Shit i didnt get to go to work today becuz there have been three dumb ass people hurting themselves in a weeks time. So the contractor said nobody would work today and maybe not all week . I know one of the dumb asses i ought to go break his other arm for making me lose money. :angry:
> *


That sucks ass bro,just go pull some money off that tree out in your backyard you'll be fine


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 09:38 AM~15752285
> *i hope so bro shit I really think it's time to change occupations.
> Been thinking of going to school and getting ASE certified
> *


Getting your certification is cool Homie, but as someone who works in the Automotive Industry, times ain't no better for us!!!!

It don't matter if your a parts guy or a mechanic, none of us are making the same kinda $$ like we were 3-4 years ago :angry: 

All these guys in da shop that have been here 15+ years are struggling, so have that in mind.....just lookin out for ya Homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15753781
> *Getting your certification is cool Homie, but as someone who works in the Automotive Industry, times ain't no better for us!!!!
> 
> It don't matter if your a parts guy or a mechanic, none of us are making the same kinda $$ like we were 3-4 years ago :angry:
> ...


  
thanks Izzy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 10:49 AM~15752370
> *Then you can fix my flux capacitor that went out on the 64 for me.
> *


HELLO COLORADO, JUST GOT TO DAYTONA BEACH AFTER A 28 HOUR DRIVE. 

I CAN PIC YOU UP A FLUX CAPACITOR HERE AT THE SHOW ON FRIDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15753914
> *
> thanks Izzy
> *



Its all good Homie!!! I ain't tryin to discourage ya, cuz it is a good thing to have, and things could potentially change but just lookin out for a fellow Rider


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 23 2009, 11:36 AM~15754215
> *Its all good Homie!!! I ain't tryin to discourage ya, cuz it is a good thing to have, and things could potentially change but just lookin out for a fellow Rider
> *


so it's not worth the money and time to go to school for it right now huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 23 2009, 11:36 AM~15754210
> *HELLO COLORADO, JUST GOT TO DAYTONA BEACH AFTER A 28 HOUR DRIVE.
> 
> I CAN PIC YOU UP A FLUX CAPACITOR HERE AT THE SHOW ON FRIDAY. :biggrin:
> *


Bring me back a Florida shot glass bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 12:53 PM~15754456
> *so it's not worth the money and time to go to school for it right now huh?
> *



Its hard to say brotha. Cuz things are so up in the air with the Auto Industry. Dealerships are struggling, but I know some of the Independent Shops are doin ok.


Its just unstable, there's no consistency at all!!! I know that in this business thats always a possibility, but when shit was good you could always count on business comin in da door!!!! Now we can barely get people to come in for an oil change  

All I'm sayin is just be careful with this Industry, 2 many ups and downs right now, but like I said it could change in da future


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 01:54 PM~15754475
> *Bring me back a Florida shot glass bro
> *


no problem, anything particular?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 AM~15752488
> *Everything i have is cursed anyways
> *


then sell that bitch to me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 23 2009, 01:22 PM~15754824
> *Its hard to say brotha. Cuz things are so up in the air with the Auto Industry. Dealerships are struggling, but I know some of the Independent Shops are doin ok.
> Its just unstable, there's no consistency at all!!! I know that in this business thats always a possibility, but when shit was good you could always count on business comin in da door!!!! Now we can barely get people to come in for an oil change
> 
> ...


no shit I went to this mechanic today he sells tires so I took some wheels to get new tires and he was all happy thanking me and shit gotta keep them repeat customers


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:35 PM~15756167
> *then sell that bitch to me :biggrin:
> *


If you want it its yours bro.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:36 PM~15756177
> *no shit I went to this mechanic today he sells tires so I took some wheels to get new tires and he was all happy thanking me and shit gotta keep them repeat customers
> *


You know thats one thing to think about if you need a service done go to the smaller shop or the place where your homie works . That may just help that business keep going and help your boy from keeping his job even if it costs a few bucks more to go to them.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:36 PM~15756177
> *no shit I went to this mechanic today he sells tires so I took some wheels to get new tires and he was all happy thanking me and shit gotta keep them repeat customers
> *



Yeszir!!!! Gotta keep what we got


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 23 2009, 03:29 PM~15756122
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



What up Pana??? :biggrin: 

Ain't heard back from ya today :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 04:14 PM~15756549
> *You know thats one thing to think about if you need a service done go to the smaller shop or the place where your homie works . That may just help that business keep going and help your boy from keeping his job even if it costs a few bucks more to go to them.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 23 2009, 04:16 PM~15756581
> *What up Pana??? :biggrin:
> 
> Ain't heard back from ya today :dunno:
> *


I've been a zombie all day!!! Tired as hell after that drive yesterday!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 04:10 PM~15756500
> *If you want it its yours bro.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 12:53 PM~15754456
> *so it's not worth the money and time to go to school for it right now huh?
> *


 :nosad: I went to dadc here in denver and graduated and havent worked in a shop since. Now im payin back a loan for 17g's for nuthin. Good knowledge to know but not for the money. only way to make livable money is to own your own shop with a good customer base or be a tech at a high end dealer and that aint easy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:44 PM~15756911
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 23 2009, 11:36 AM~15754210
> *HELLO COLORADO, JUST GOT TO DAYTONA BEACH AFTER A 28 HOUR DRIVE.
> 
> I CAN PIC YOU UP A FLUX CAPACITOR HERE AT THE SHOW ON FRIDAY. :biggrin:
> *


YOU BRINGING BACK THE REGAL ....... MUST BE NICE TO GET AWAY FROM THAT COLD ASS PLACE THEY CALL COLORADO :biggrin: HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 23 2009, 04:46 PM~15757618
> *:nosad: I went to dadc here in denver and graduated and havent worked in a shop since. Now im payin back a loan for 17g's for nuthin. Good knowledge to know but not for the money.  only way to make livable money is to own your own shop with a good customer base or be a tech at a high end dealer and that aint easy.
> *


Damn with 17 stacks you can almost open something up


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 05:56 PM~15757741
> *Damn with 17 stacks you can almost open something up
> *


Its cool though, now im in roofing sales and i make more money and work alot less. If you could get grants for it though it would be somethin to put on a resume though, just dont pay for it yourself like me


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15757720
> *YOU BRINGING BACK THE REGAL ....... MUST BE NICE TO GET AWAY FROM THAT COLD ASS PLACE THEY CALL COLORADO :biggrin: HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK CHUCK
> *


YES SIR. I AM IN DAYTONA BEACH THIS WEEK THEN DOWN TO FT. LAUDERDALE FOR A WEEK. I WILL BE GETTING IT READY FOR THE DRIVE BACK.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 23 2009, 05:08 PM~15757858
> *YES SIR. I AM IN DAYTONA BEACH THIS WEEK THEN DOWN TO FT. LAUDERDALE FOR A WEEK. I WILL BE GETTING IT READY FOR THE DRIVE BACK.
> *


post tha bikini pics fawker


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You do realize how bad rear wheel drive cars suck in the snow even with weight right ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 05:18 PM~15757963
> *You do realize how bad rear wheel drive cars suck in the snow even with weight right ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15747475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 07:18 PM~15757951
> *post tha bikini pics fawker
> *


I don't go to the beach. I thought you new that, hell i am pale as shit just like you. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 07:18 PM~15757963
> *You do realize how bad rear wheel drive cars suck in the snow even with weight right ?
> *


Well i hope it's not snowing when i come back. :biggrin: 
I will not drive it if it is snowing bad. Me and the wife will just share a car.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 05:18 PM~15757951
> *post tha bikini pics fawker
> *


his wife will probaly smack him silly


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 23 2009, 07:29 PM~15758773
> *I don't go to the beach. I thought you new that, hell i am pale as shit just like you. :biggrin:
> *


How you goona go to Florida and not go to the beach


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 07:37 PM~15759678
> *How you goona go to Florida and not go to the beach
> *


Ya know :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 23 2009, 06:02 PM~15758469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: 
Congrats on the win broncos :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenas Noches!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey roy u see that x frame that is wraped and its a rollin chassis to for sale it looks nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 23 2009, 10:02 PM~15761869
> *hey roy u see that x frame that is wraped and its a rollin chassis to for sale it looks nice
> *


Donde?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 08:37 PM~15759678
> *How you goona go to Florida and not go to the beach
> *


*I was in Miami all week last week, and never went to the beach once.  *


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Some pics from turkey and can food drive.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver+Nov 24 2009, 01:14 AM~15763573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

More to come just need to load them.Had good time out there Sunday there where alot of rides out there.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

LRM Denver show


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Nov 24 2009, 01:54 AM~15763877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...looked like a good turn out.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz crackin Colorado!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *WRINKLES*


What up Mr. Wrinkles :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAT TO PUT IT DOWN DENVER CAR CLUB


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2009, 09:12 AM~15765422
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WRINKLES
> What up Mr. Wrinkles :wave:
> *


WUS SUP IZZY HOWS EVRYTHING GOING 4 YOU BRO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 09:15 AM~15765441
> *WUS SUP IZZY HOWS EVRYTHING GOING 4 YOU BRO
> *



Alright Homie, works been slow so I've been chillen on LIL :biggrin: 

How've you been brotha??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2009, 09:16 AM~15765449
> *Alright Homie, works been slow so I've been chillen on LIL :biggrin:
> 
> How've you been brotha??
> *


GOOD DOGG JUST COUNTING THE WEEKS :biggrin: WAITING TO GET BACK BE BACK IN TIME FOR THE DENVER SHOW SO THATS FIRME


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15765500
> *GOOD DOGG JUST COUNTING THE WEEKS  :biggrin: WAITING TO GET BACK BE BACK IN TIME FOR THE DENVER SHOW SO THATS FIRME
> *



Datz whutz up Homie!!!! You stay safe out there, Colorado Lowridin is here waitin for ya bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15765500
> *GOOD DOGG JUST COUNTING THE WEEKS  :biggrin: WAITING TO GET BACK BE BACK IN TIME FOR THE DENVER SHOW SO THATS FIRME
> *


Looks like we got 2 shows this year and one in NM


ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
*Albuquerque, New Mexico*
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
*Denver, Colorado*
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
*Pueblo, Colorado*
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:44 AM~15765699
> *Looks like we got 2 shows this year and one in NM
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good turnout Denver and big ups for doing it for the cause


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15765748
> *Good turnout Denver and big ups for doing it for the cause
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:44 AM~15765699
> *Looks like we got 2 shows this year and one in NM
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> ...




Datz whutz up


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

DNT YOU WRK IVAN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:44 AM~15765699
> *Looks like we got 2 shows this year and one in NM
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> ...


IVAN,ROY YOU GUYS READY FOR ANOTHER ROAD TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Mikeg... Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 10:36 AM~15766231
> *IVAN,ROY YOU GUYS READY FOR ANOTHER ROAD TRIP :biggrin:
> *


Looks like around April or May for it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:44 AM~15765699
> *Looks like we got 2 shows this year and one in NM
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

THE REAL MOST HATED CAR CLUB SOUTHERN COLORADO 
10 YEARS STRONG


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 12:58 PM~15767029
> *THE REAL MOST HATED CAR CLUB SOUTHERN COLORADO
> 10 YEARS STRONG
> *


Damn right homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 11:32 AM~15766199
> *DNT YOU WRK IVAN
> *


Yeah im actually at work


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 11:36 AM~15766231
> *IVAN,ROY YOU GUYS READY FOR ANOTHER ROAD TRIP :biggrin:
> *


Im ready bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 12:58 PM~15767029
> *THE REAL MOST HATED CAR CLUB SOUTHERN COLORADO
> 10 YEARS STRONG
> *


Congrats... but why "The Real" Most Hated Car Club???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 24 2009, 01:39 PM~15767394
> *Congrats... but why "The Real" Most Hated Car Club???
> *


we've been having a bunch of people using the name then wanting to jump in the club like if were fucking swinging some double dutch ropes and it's a free for all and it's not


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 02:00 PM~15767588
> *we've been having a bunch of people using the name then wanting to jump in the club like if were fucking swinging some double dutch ropes and it's a free for all and it's not
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 02:00 PM~15767588
> *we've been having a bunch of people using the name then wanting to jump in the club like if were fucking swinging some double dutch ropes and it's a free for all and it's not
> *


 :0 :roflmao: Nice way of putting it though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 11:36 AM~15766231
> *IVAN,ROY YOU GUYS READY FOR ANOTHER ROAD TRIP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GUYS GOT A PLACE TO STAY OUT HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 01:00 PM~15767588
> *we've been having a bunch of people using the name then wanting to jump in the club like if were fucking swinging some double dutch ropes and it's a free for all and it's not
> *


Yeah I seen a few other clowns recently claiming Most hated.
I think it's bullshit because you guys not only had the name but thier cars are in no comparison to the quality of the real Most Hated's rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 24 2009, 02:46 PM~15768467
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU GUYS GOT A PLACE TO STAY OUT HERE
> *


Even me?
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 04:14 PM~15768706
> *Yeah I seen a few other clowns recently claiming Most hated.
> I think it's bullshit because you guys not only had the name but thier cars are in no comparison to the quality of the real  Most Hated's rides
> *


thanks Roy, appreciate it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 03:40 PM~15768942
> *thanks Roy, appreciate it
> *


No problem homie,seems like these lames just came outta the woodwork
and figured they'd just bite somebodys name because thier few heads together couldn't add up to enough brains cells to think of a name for themselves....fuckin idiots


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 04:59 PM~15769153
> *No problem homie,seems like these lames just came outta the woodwork
> and figured they'd just bite somebodys name because thier few heads together couldn't add up to enough brains cells to think of a name for themselves....fuckin idiots
> *


then all of em hit me up saying "do you want to just merge and roll together?" I'm like hell now I don't even know you.. I don't want no fucking gangbangers or drug dealers rolling with us and I'm not saying any of them are that but you never know and I don't want to be associated with bullshit. I take our name as PRIDE and don't want to disrespect it for nothing.2nd I never even seen any of their rides. These guys been hitting me up from florida talking about riding in a fucking 90 something buick grandma car with 20s and I"m like no thanks man.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 24 2009, 02:46 PM~15768467
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU GUYS GOT A PLACE TO STAY OUT HERE
> *


thanks paul weezy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2009, 09:37 PM~15759678
> *How you goona go to Florida and not go to the beach
> *


I HATE THE FUCKIN BEACH. THATS WHY I MOVED TO COLORADO. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 09:42 PM~15759759
> *Ya know :dunno:
> *


I WENT TO THE JUNKYARD TODAY, IT WAS NICE VIEWS THERE FOR ME. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 24 2009, 05:06 PM~15769947
> *I WENT TO THE JUNKYARD TODAY, IT WAS NICE VIEWS THERE FOR ME. :biggrin:
> *


bring back some Impala shit


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 07:18 PM~15770032
> *bring back some Impala shit
> *


ONLY FOUR DOORS IN THE JUNKYARD, BUT I GOT A BUNCH OF REGAL PARTS.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 24 2009, 05:29 PM~15770138
> *ONLY FOUR DOORS IN THE JUNKYARD, BUT I GOT A BUNCH OF REGAL PARTS.
> *


any lincon parts???? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 24 2009, 05:29 PM~15770138
> *ONLY FOUR DOORS IN THE JUNKYARD, BUT I GOT A BUNCH OF REGAL PARTS.
> *


4 doors are cool as long as they got accessories :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 24 2009, 07:06 PM~15771116
> *any lincon parts???? :biggrin:
> *


Imma go this upcoming week ranger....What ya need?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 04:14 PM~15768706
> *Yeah I seen a few other clowns recently claiming Most hated.
> I think it's bullshit because you guys not only had the name but thier cars are in no comparison to the quality of the real  Most Hated's rides
> *


this dude keeps texting me like we are cool, one family. either they are kids or super gay.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 07:21 PM~15771298
> *this dude keeps texting me like we are cool, one family. either they are kids or super gay.
> *


I think they are all of the above



Damn....Nice Avi Ruben


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 04:03 PM~15769205
> *then all of em hit me up saying "do you want to just merge and roll together?" I'm like hell now I don't even know you.. I don't want no fucking gangbangers or drug dealers rolling with us and I'm not saying any of them are that but you never know and I don't want to be associated with bullshit. I take our name as PRIDE and don't want to disrespect it for nothing.2nd I never even seen any of their rides. These guys been hitting me up from florida talking about riding in a fucking 90 something buick grandma car with 20s and I"m like no thanks man.
> *


So true man, gotta up hold your name with pride!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Nov 24 2009, 12:14 AM~15763573
> *Some pics from turkey and can food drive.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you guys had a great turnout!!
Way to keep up the positive way of the lifestyle!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Nov 24 2009, 08:04 PM~15771786
> *What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to  send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........
> *


Nice to meet you I'm Roy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Nov 24 2009, 08:04 PM~15771786
> *What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to  send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........
> *


  :thumbsup: Welcome homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 05:03 PM~15769205
> *then all of em hit me up saying "do you want to just merge and roll together?" I'm like hell now I don't even know you.. I don't want no fucking gangbangers or drug dealers rolling with us and I'm not saying any of them are that but you never know and I don't want to be associated with bullshit. I take our name as PRIDE and don't want to disrespect it for nothing.2nd I never even seen any of their rides. These guys been hitting me up from florida talking about riding in a fucking 90 something buick grandma car with 20s and I"m like no thanks man.
> *



*BWAHAHAHAHA! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Nov 24 2009, 09:04 PM~15771786
> *What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to  send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........
> *


*Welcome bRO...My name is Sean, I'm the water boy for ROLLERZ ONLY.  *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 24 2009, 02:42 PM~15768427
> *:wave:
> *


NO LUCK ON THE 84 YET


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Nov 24 2009, 09:04 PM~15771786
> *What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to  send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........
> *


Whats up cousin, I have seen Larry's Boulevard Bully and that is truly a clean car, congrats ! I have a feeling next year means big things for Colorado in the Low Riding world, so I will see you out on the Boulevard!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2009, 09:53 PM~15772515
> *NO LUCK ON THE 84 YET
> *



Just sold it about an hour ago....guy from Greeley just picked it up


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 24 2009, 09:06 PM~15772677
> *Just sold it about an hour ago....guy from Greeley just picked it up
> *


ORALE MITE SEE IT AROUND HERE THEN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 24 2009, 03:46 PM~15768467
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU GUYS GOT A PLACE TO STAY OUT HERE
> *


Thank you bro hopefully i'll be picking the 64 up fom getting painted around that time.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 08:22 PM~15771309
> *I think they are all of the above
> Damn....Nice Avi Ruben
> *


thanks roy got a long way to go


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15772782
> *ORALE MITE SEE IT AROUND HERE THEN
> *



Yup yup....now time to go pick up the 60 Impala tomorrow.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15773331
> *Yup yup....now time to go pick up the 60 Impala tomorrow.
> *


GOOD LUCK ON THAT HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15773373
> *GOOD LUCK ON THAT HOMIE
> *



Gracias homie, you will have to come down and check it out...taking it down to metal right away.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 01:00 PM~15767588
> *we've been having a bunch of people using the name then wanting to jump in the club like if were fucking swinging some double dutch ropes and it's a free for all and it's not
> *


Larry!!! I need to talk to you :0 PM sent


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 24 2009, 10:28 PM~15773822
> *Gracias homie, you will have to come down and check it out...taking it down to metal right away.
> *


RITE ON HOMIE ILL GO CHECK IT OUT ONE DAY WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING THE 60


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15774609
> *RITE ON HOMIE ILL GO CHECK IT OUT ONE DAY WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING THE 60
> *



Was thinking of just black with a white top and laying some patterns down on the top. It all depends on what my sons think though too. So I guess we will see what happens. Until then, I will just be sitting in my garage with my Coronas thinking about it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2009, 12:25 AM~15774500
> *Larry!!! I need to talk to you :0  PM sent
> *


pm returned homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Nov 24 2009, 09:04 PM~15771786
> *What's good Colorado lowriders? Chuck here, Aurora Co......grew up in san diego and always loved the lo los....moved here in 92 and love Colorado. New to the scene and wanted to say what's up to all of ya's....I've been checkin out this site here and there for a couple months and have seen that Co aint playin in the lowrider game.....i done seen some real serious rides on here. daaaaaaaaayum!! wanted to  send a shout out to Larry "Most Hated" and tell him how much i appreciate his skills. i am the current owner of one of his masterpieces "Boulevard Bully" and i say this humbly fellas.......i came out the gate swangin............I look forward to meetin ya'll and gettin the car out and bustin some cruises. if you see me out there....its just me........thoroughly enjoying myself.......in a car i said i would own if i won the lotto...........i aint won the lotto.....but i'm in my ride hommies........
> *


Nice talking to you the other day homie I had a good laugh :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 10:51 PM~15773308
> *thanks roy got a long way to go
> *


that aint no rustbucket either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oops


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 12:27 AM~15775096
> *pm returned homie
> *


Thanks homie, let the search begin :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from Old Memories BBQ a couple of months ago.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that the naked lady hubcaps on that 58?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:31 AM~15775598
> *is that the naked lady hubcaps on that 58?
> *












Good catch...that would be them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:45 AM~15775613
> *
> *



The kicker was, my 5 year old son took the picture of the naked girl caps.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 03:46 AM~15775618
> *The kicker was, my 5 year old son took the picture of the naked girl caps.
> *


starting em off young that sounds like my brothers boy :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:48 AM~15775621
> *starting em off young that sounds like my brothers boy :biggrin:
> *



I just blame it on his mother....Me on the other hand am a saint and just want to be held! :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 03:54 AM~15775630
> *I just blame it on his mother....Me on the other hand am a saint and just want to be held!  :angel:
> *


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:56 AM~15775632
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 04:00 AM~15775640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no guy wants to be held hell if your like me half way through your like ahh shittt don't touch me don't touch me :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:02 AM~15775642
> *no guy wants to be held hell if your like me half way through your like ahh  shittt don't touch me don't touch me :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: .....im the same way...thus...me wanting to be held. 

Ready for Thanksgiving cousin ?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 04:15 AM~15775661
> *:roflmao: .....im the same way...thus...me wanting to be held.
> 
> Ready for Thanksgiving cousin ?!
> *


Yeah I'm just gonna chill at home drink a beer or two you know I'm finally gonna be off for a change.. How about you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:16 AM~15775664
> *Yeah I'm just gonna chill at home drink a beer or two  you know I'm finally gonna be off for a change.. How about you?
> *



Gotta hang with the in laws...definitely be drinking.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 04:20 AM~15775671
> *Gotta hang with the in laws...definitely be drinking.
> *


bummer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:20 AM~15775675
> *bummer
> *



Its all good....gives me an excuse to drink :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 04:24 AM~15775682
> *Its all good....gives me an excuse to drink  :biggrin:
> *


I don't need an excuse I'm like damn it's thursday I gotta have a beer :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:26 AM~15775688
> *I don't need an excuse I'm like damn it's thursday I gotta have a beer :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Hows the bike build coming along?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats going on Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Nov 25 2009, 04:32 AM~15775696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much guy how you been?where you been hiding?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bring the 58 over and we will gettirdone!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just been working a lot Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Nov 25 2009, 04:50 AM~15775729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey lots of work means lots of money


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:56 AM~15775738
> *what you talking about willis
> *



If you ever need help at least with minor body work or prep for paint...give me a call.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 05:05 AM~15775745
> *If you ever need help at least with minor body work or prep for paint...give me a call.
> *


I seen you put 58 I own a 59  thanks for the offer I have a friend here who does that


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:56 AM~15775738
> *what you talking about willis
> Hey lots of work means lots of money
> *


i must not have received that memo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 05:09 AM~15775747
> *I seen you put 58 I own a 59  thanks for the offer I have a friend here who does that
> *


 :banghead: DOH...lack of sleep....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 25 2009, 05:24 AM~15775770
> *i must not have received that memo
> *


you got it now but hopefully uncle sam doesn't recieve it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright CO...im almost out of here, so if I dont drop by before then, hope everyone has a Happy and safe Thanksgiving....dont ever take things for granted. 


Ces


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 02:46 AM~15775618
> *The kicker was, my 5 year old son took the picture of the naked girl caps.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 07:08 PM~15771137
> *Imma go this upcoming week ranger....What ya need?
> *


i really need a front emblem and if you can see how much a-arms are thanks roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 25 2009, 06:07 AM~15775913
> *i really need a front emblem and if you can see how much a-arms are thanks roy
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15777093
> *Good Morning CO!!
> *


Good Morning Izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15777093
> *Good Morning CO!!
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP IZZY AND ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 25 2009, 09:55 AM~15777215
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP FES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fellas well time to get underneath the car once again.Sucks in the cold weather but hopefully it warms up a lil


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:08 AM~15777334
> *What up Fellas well time to get underneath the car once again.Sucks in the cold weather but hopefully it warms up a lil
> *


O h dont act like you have it so rough working on your car at least you arent on a gravel driveway like i do sometimes . But now its in the garage i turn the furnace up and work in a t shirt during winter. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 25 2009, 10:34 AM~15777600
> *O h dont act like you have it so rough working on your car at least you arent on a gravel driveway like i do sometimes . But now its in the garage i turn the furnace up and work in a t shirt during winter. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could close my garage and have room :angry: 
Hey Imma call you fucker you got your phone on?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 25 2009, 10:34 AM~15777600
> *O h dont act like you have it so rough working on your car at least you arent on a gravel driveway like i do sometimes . But now its in the garage i turn the furnace up and work in a t shirt during winter. :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not much bro got home from work early and getting ready for thanksgiving. How are you Wrinkles are they giving you a good dinner tomorrow Have a good thaknsgiving bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:36 AM~15777619
> *I wish I could close my garage and have room :angry:
> Hey Imma call you fucker you got your phone on?
> *


Yep give me a call


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 25 2009, 10:44 AM~15777686
> *Not much bro got home from work early and getting ready for thanksgiving. How are you Wrinkles are they giving you a good dinner tomorrow Have a good thaknsgiving bro
> *


YEA THEY GIVING US TURKEY DINNER TOMARROW DON'T THINK ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE :| YOU TO DOGG HAVE A GOOD TURKEY DINNER WITH THE FAMILIA AND TO ALL OF COLORADO HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Bro i would deep fry a turkey for you if you were here thats the best way to eat turkey


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 25 2009, 10:59 AM~15777261
> *WUS SUP FES
> *


Sup Wrinkles!!! Hope all is good... Have a Happy Thanksgiving even though I know you rather be out here wit' the fam!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Nov 25 2009, 09:46 AM~15777127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whutz up Fellas :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 25 2009, 12:51 PM~15778456
> *Whutz up Fellas :wave:
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 25 2009, 11:34 AM~15777600
> *O h dont act like you have it so rough working on your car at least you arent on a gravel driveway like i do sometimes . But now its in the garage i turn the furnace up and work in a thong during winter. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I gotta get close with these cars sometimes ya know


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 24 2009, 09:49 PM~15772458
> *Welcome bRO...My name is Sean, I'm the water boy for ROLLERZ ONLY.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 25 2009, 02:12 PM~15779207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: 









:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 25 2009, 07:04 AM~15775907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Kids do the damnest things! Hope you have a good thanksgiving Wrinkles.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 04:15 PM~15768715
> *Even me?
> :happysad:
> *


damm straight pimpin i dont care if you from my club or any other club your always welcome to kick it at my pad


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 25 2009, 05:52 PM~15781877
> *Kids do the damnest things! Hope you have a good thanksgiving Wrinkles.
> *


yea tell me bout it got 5! :biggrin: you to lowlifes63 have a good turkey day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 25 2009, 07:56 PM~15782531
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT CO................... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM MOST HATED CAR CLUB*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*X2 Happy Thanksgiving Colorado from all of us Solo Ridaz out there*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 25 2009, 06:56 PM~15782523
> *damm straight pimpin i dont care if you from my club or any other club your always welcome to kick it at my pad
> *


I appreciate tha Paul


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL OF DA CO RYDERZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL TODAY I WAS SURPRISED THE TURKEY WAS ACTUALLY GOOD IN THE CHOW HALL


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO............*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Happy Thanksgiving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.oldride.com/classic_cars/318312.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/classic_cars/894246.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL MY *RO* B*RO*THERS AND THE REST OF THE COLO*R*AD*O* RYDERZ


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy Thanksgiving everybody


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this bike is badass


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Nov 26 2009, 02:21 PM~15791027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT'S UP COLORADO & HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 04:19 PM~15791525
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


That tank is horrible :barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 26 2009, 09:28 PM~15793691
> *That tank is horrible :barf:
> *


It's a peanut tank and thats what I run on my bobber


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Nov 26 2009, 08:03 PM~15793487
> *WHAT'S UP COLORADO & HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Jeff....Nice Avi


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos...










































Finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 PM~15793850
> *It's a peanut tank and thats what I run on my bobber
> 
> 
> ...


some old school white and red pinstriping woulda set that bitch off*(ratrod style)* ....can't wait to see tha next one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 26 2009, 09:37 PM~15794247
> *Broncos...
> Finally!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I knew it.....I had 15 pts on em in our pool


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 26 2009, 09:29 PM~15794193
> *What up Jeff....Nice Avi
> *


WHAT'S UP ROY HOW WAS YOUR THANKSGIVING BRO..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 27 2009, 12:32 AM~15795258
> *GOTTA APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED OR PISSED OFF.. thanks for all my homies that hit me up and checked in on me... all i can say i was trippin.. went to the fights, got faded, and one of my homies hit his wife, and i got into it with him, then the punkazz police came to my house when i was typing my bs in here and that was it..... sorry for pissing off my friends and future friends.. i fuked up and wanna man up... sorry guys and im cool now....
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 26 2009, 11:32 PM~15795258
> *GOTTA APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED OR PISSED OFF.. thanks for all my homies that hit me up and checked in on me... all i can say i was trippin.. went to the fights, got faded, and one of my homies hit his wife, and i got into it with him, then the punkazz police came to my house when i was typing my bs in here and that was it..... sorry for pissing off my friends and future friends.. i fuked up and wanna man up... sorry guys and im cool now....
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 09:49 PM~15793850
> *It's a peanut tank and thats what I run on my bobber
> 
> 
> ...


Your bobber and that trike are totally different


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 26 2009, 11:32 PM~15795258
> *GOTTA APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED OR PISSED OFF.. thanks for all my homies that hit me up and checked in on me... all i can say i was trippin.. went to the fights, got faded, and one of my homies hit his wife, and i got into it with him, then the punkazz police came to my house when i was typing my bs in here and that was it..... sorry for pissing off my friends and future friends.. i fuked up and wanna man up... sorry guys and im cool now....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2009, 07:28 AM~15796212
> *Your bobber and that trike are totally different
> *


if that trike was a normal 2 wheeler it would be a bobber so it's a bobber trike


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 01:19 PM~15797752
> *if that trike was a normal 2 wheeler it would be  a bobber so it's a bobber trike
> *


What makes it a bobber the tank and it has a rigid frame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2009, 02:27 PM~15798198
> *What makes it a bobber the tank and it has a rigid frame
> *


to me yes it's a bobber and no it's not just the tank yes the hardtail unless it's a brat style bobber others might argue that but I can post up some so called harley bobbers and it'll look just the same but 2wheels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

really people say a bobber isn't hardtailed they say it's lowered bob the fender or cut it down and strip it of any unnecessary parts. Alot of people would consider my bike a chopper but to me choppers are raked out.Anyway here is some more process on my bike I redid the rear fender the tank and I fixed the fender braces.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 04:51 PM~15799133
> *to me yes it's a bobber and no it's not just the tank yes the hardtail unless it's a brat style bobber others might argue that but I can post up some so called harley bobbers and it'll look just the same but 2wheels
> *


Lol all I know is that a rigid trike would be a ruff ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 27 2009, 05:01 PM~15799208
> *Lol all I know is that a rigid trike would be a ruff ride
> *


You ain't kidding that thing would beat your ass up, hardtail and them little ass tires in the rear I mean there wide but not to tall..My bike isn't a walk in the park either it's a little rough.That trike is for someone with money because I'm sure it cost alot to build but you can't carry a passengers or no room for storage or anything..it's for looks but hey if I had the cash I'd be pimpin it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP JULIAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 03:56 PM~15799165
> *really people say a bobber isn't hardtailed they say it's lowered bob the fender or cut it down and strip it of any unnecessary parts. Alot of people would consider my bike a chopper but to me choppers are raked out.Anyway here is some more process on my bike I redid the rear fender the tank and I fixed the fender braces.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good larry I see your garage got a lil too cold and ya had to take it into the hot tub room huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Julian Y Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 06:17 PM~15800307
> *What up Julian Y Ranger Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP ROY YOU GET THAT WORK DONE ON YOUR TREY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 27 2009, 06:26 PM~15800388
> *WUS SUP ROY YOU GET THAT WORK DONE ON YOUR TREY
> *


Yeah homie even had the chance to cruise it afterwards for a good 6 hours :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15800559
> *:wave:
> *


What up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 07:53 PM~15800611
> *What up Fes
> *


Whutz Good Bro!!! Whut you up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2009, 06:57 PM~15800634
> *Whutz Good Bro!!! Whut you up to?
> *


Just got in from an all day cruise bro what you up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 08:00 PM~15800657
> *Just got in from an all day cruise bro what you up to?
> *


Just got in from a frustrating day of pushin' and shovin' at every store my girl could think of!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2009, 07:10 PM~15800753
> *Just got in from a frustrating day of pushin' and shovin' at every store my girl could think of!!!  :biggrin:
> *


no wonder it was so packed out there....forgot it was Black Friday :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jeff


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT IT DO ROY & WHAT'S UP CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:17 PM~15800833
> *WHAT IT DO ROY & WHAT'S UP CO
> *


Enjoyed the weather today bro probably the last day for that inna while


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 27 2009, 07:10 PM~15800753
> *Just got in from a frustrating day of pushin' and shovin' at every store my girl could think of!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WHY I JUST STAY HOME FUCK THE DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 06:51 PM~15800594
> *Yeah homie even had the chance to cruise it afterwards for a good 6 hours :cheesy:
> *


THE WEATHER MUST OF BEEN NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 27 2009, 07:53 PM~15801180
> *THE WEATHER MUST OF BEEN NICE :biggrin:
> *


It was about 65 and sunny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 27 2009, 08:53 PM~15801180
> *THE WEATHER MUST OF BEEN NICE :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah it was warm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 27 2009, 08:14 PM~15801387
> *Hell yeah it was warm
> *


 :yes: 


But it was nice cruising the rag after fixing the power steering,lights, and brakes .Damn it felt good to finally drive it without a problem .....gotta fix the damn speedometer and clock next and I'm good for awhile :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 27 2009, 08:46 PM~15801114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS WHY I JUST STAY HOME FUCK THE DRAMA :biggrin:
> *


Yeah don't wanna do dat shit again!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 09:30 PM~15801507
> *:yes:
> But it was nice cruising the rag after fixing the power steering,lights, and brakes .Damn it felt good to finally drive it without a problem .....gotta fix the damn speedometer and clock next and I'm good for awhile :cheesy:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2009, 08:30 PM~15801507
> *:yes:
> But it was nice cruising the rag after fixing the power steering,lights, and brakes .Damn it felt good to finally drive it without a problem .....gotta fix the damn speedometer and clock next and I'm good for awhile :cheesy:
> *


YEA BEEN CRUISING ON MY CHEVYLEGS........ WEATHER NOT THAT BAD OUT HERE EITHIER BOUT 70 BEATS 120 WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks like another nice day


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Theres no fixing that old clock roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 AM~15805511
> *Theres no fixing that old clock roy
> *


I was gonna put a motor in it from hobbylobby and just glue the arms on....only problem would be changing the battery like once a year


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:03 AM~15805369
> *looks like another nice day
> *


damn again what happen to all the snow :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 11:58 AM~15805675
> *I was gonna put a motor in it from hobbylobby and just glue the arms on....only problem would be changing the battery like once a year
> *


just wear a watch :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1485661406.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

i have my tshirt screen printing equipment 4 sale and my vynl sticker plotter 4 sale if someone wants 2 make some side cash... may look at some trades for a project.. plus i have a custom chopper to throw in the deal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15809119
> *i have my tshirt screen printing equipment 4 sale and my vynl sticker plotter 4 sale if someone wants 2 make some side cash...    may look at some trades for a project.. plus i have a custom chopper to throw in the deal?
> *


How much for the screenprinting stuff and vynl sticker stuff?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

i just sold it all on ebay 2weeks ago for 4300 and the dude sent me a deposit of 1000 but got into a bad wreck when driving here and never came to get the stuff.. so looking to sell or trade.. i have a detailed list on craigslist and its back on ebay to see a bunch of pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 28 2009, 07:56 PM~15807929
> *damn again what happen to all the snow  :biggrin:
> *


it's coming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 12:58 PM~15805675
> *I was gonna put a motor in it from hobbylobby and just glue the arms on....only problem would be changing the battery like once a year
> *


throw a digital dash in there and quit fucking around :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, MOSTHATED CC
on my way back to vegas next week, MY WIFE OPENED UP THAT EMAIL YOU SENT NOW SHE THINKS I'M GAY  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15810251
> *throw a digital dash in there and quit fucking around :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice....probably when I'm back on my feet again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How mush was that steering wheel?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15810257
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, MOSTHATED CC
> on my way back to vegas next week, MY WIFE OPENED UP THAT EMAIL YOU SENT NOW SHE THINKS I'M GAY   :cheesy:
> *


she was gonna find out sooner or later :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15810270
> *How mush was that steering wheel?
> *


I think with gold plating he's probably got a little over a $$G$$ in it..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:29 PM~15810272
> *she was gonna find out sooner or later :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15810276
> *I think with gold plating he's probably got a little over a $$G$$ in it..
> *


Damn baller.......a stack in a steerin wheel.....shit and I thought the $400 Original was bad


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

get a canvas done for xmas? heres a few i have for sale or get some done of your ride or kids? (lol jus bored and stuck on this computer)


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15810276
> *I think with gold plating he's probably got a little over a $$G$$ in it..
> *


 :0 SHAPED IN A DOLLAR SIGN IS RIGHT CAUSE THATS SOME DOLLARS FOR A STERRING WHEEL :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15810277
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 28 2009, 11:35 PM~15810304
> *:0 SHAPED IN A DOLLAR SIGN IS RIGHT CAUSE THATS SOME DOLLARS FOR A STERRING WHEEL :0
> *


You aint lying and did you see how gold that mofo was....like 25k
hey why didn't you pick up that LeCab it was in Utah wasn't it or are you just wanting an 80's?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2009, 11:33 PM~15810292
> *get a canvas done for xmas? heres a few i have for sale or get some done of your ride or kids?  (lol jus bored and stuck on this computer)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work you got skills,wish I could afford something right now but being unemployed aint helping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:23 PM~15810224
> *it's coming
> *


tonight :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

thanxs homie.. just bored postin old pics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2009, 11:39 PM~15810324
> *You aint lying and did you see how gold that mofo was....like 25k
> hey why didn't you pick up that LeCab it was in Utah wasn't it or are you just wanting an 80's?
> *


I AM GOING TO BE WORKING ON IT FOR A FRIEND IN CALI, I WILL POST PICTURES OF WHEN IT GETS TO MY SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

]







































[/quote]

1983 90D COUPE DEVILLE 
ALL 90 EXTERIOR
COMES WITH DIGITAL DASH
42 INCH MOONROOF
14X7 DAYTONS AND 520S WITH CHINA KNOCKOFFS ALL 90S DOOR SWITCHES AND BROUGHAM INTERIOR LIGHTS
2500 OBO CASH
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THIS FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS,GOING TO PAINT IT THIS UPCOMING WEEK IF ITS PAINTED ADD ANOTHER 500 I JUST HAVE TO PUT THE HEADER AND ROCKERS ON CAR WILL BE COMPLETE NEXT WEEK, SELLING SUPER CHEAP CAR IS A RUNNER, NO RIPS ON SEATS OR DOORS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 12:31 AM~15810285
> *Damn baller.......a stack in a steerin wheel.....shit and I thought the $400 Original was bad
> *


no expense spared on that car bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 29 2009, 12:44 AM~15810360
> *
> 1983 90D COUPE DEVILLE
> ALL 90 EXTERIOR
> ...


Damn 3gs painted with Ds and 520s :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:04 AM~15810482
> *no expense spared on that car bro
> *


it shows


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 01:26 AM~15810643
> *it shows
> *


yup just look at alot of cars at the show they have old weather stripping the chrome around the window isn't redone old windows my brothers car has all that shit new..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:49 AM~15810768
> *yup just look at alot of cars at the show they have old weather stripping the chrome around the window isn't redone old windows my brothers car has all that shit new..
> *


attention to detail.....something I may never obtain.......but I'll live with that as lond as I can gets my street creds :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u still up roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 01:59 AM~15810817
> *attention to detail.....something I may never obtain.......but I'll live with that as lond as I can gets my street creds :cheesy:
> *


I'm gonna get my street cred with detail homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 01:08 AM~15810846
> *u still up roy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:09 AM~15810853
> *I'm gonna get my street cred with detail homie
> *


You already "been there,done that"


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:11 AM~15810862
> *You already "been there,done that"
> *


Thanks roy I appreciate that.. Hey how come you had to get under your car the other day??just that brake work and shit you were talking about?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:13 AM~15810875
> *wuz good homies
> *


Not much doggie post up some pics of that monte?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i'll post some pics soon when i can figuer out how to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:18 AM~15810900
> *i'll post some pics soon when i can figuer out how to
> *


go to tinypic to host the picture.. Just look in news and announcements and it'll tell you how to do it.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

cool i will try that this is right larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:23 AM~15810914
> *cool i will try that this is right larry
> *


yeah it's Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:14 AM~15810883
> *Thanks roy I appreciate that.. Hey how come you had to get under your car the other day??just that brake work and shit you were talking about?
> *


Yeah brake work,power steering lines,and loose light lines.All little shit but the brakes had me about to trow a wrench tru mah winder


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this is ty fes's homie hows it going with that 59


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm even cruising right now....peep out my Rivi


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thats nice i want to ride to homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:28 AM~15810931
> *Yeah brake work,power steering lines,and loose light lines.All little shit but the brakes had me about to trow a wrench tru mah winder
> *


I've been there homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:28 AM~15810932
> *this is ty fes's homie hows it going with that 59
> *


I took about a year off so I'm gonna order some parts and start working on it now.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

you still got that plug on that 59 project car down there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:36 AM~15810969
> *you still got that plug on that 59 project car down there
> *


I don't have none my homie might though but the guy is hard to get ahold of is what I was told I never seen the car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That white trey hopper looks like a decent deal aye Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 01:31 AM~15810948
> *thats nice i want to ride to homie
> *


Midnight club LA


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i'll have to get at u bout that still want a 59 baddly


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:41 AM~15810987
> *Midnight club LA
> *


lets go im ready homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:43 AM~15810996
> *i'll have to get at u bout that  still want a 59 baddly
> *


The condition that one is in will cost a grip to fix hell mine is gonna be expensive and it's a driver


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thats ok im willing to spend some time on it i'll still have my monte to cruz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too mush money in CO floatin round huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:48 AM~15811014
> *thats ok im willing to spend some time on it i'll still have my monte to cruz
> *


thats true I tried to keep up with two cars and it's hard but if your okay with not working on the monte and cruising it that would be best see my problem was not fucking with the elco


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

uou allready kno homie like to try to do it big triing to put da 719 on da map


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:50 AM~15811022
> *Too mush money in CO floatin round huh?
> *


I'm half tempted to buy something done just to cruise until my 59 is done then I'll sell it but I need to learn to just cruise it and not fuck with it :biggrin: and no not alot of money here I'd have to take out a loan


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 02:50 AM~15811023
> *thats true I tried to keep up with two cars and it's hard but if your okay with not working on the monte and cruising it that would be best see my problem was not fucking with the elco
> *


ya know bout that my monte carlo will be ready by feb. and it iwll be completlly and if i get that 59 or on other project i take my time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you go Ty
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/1485036745.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:55 AM~15811038
> *ya know bout that my monte carlo will be ready by feb. and it iwll be completlly and if i get that 59 or on other project i take my time
> *


what?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 02:56 AM~15811042
> *what?
> *


sorry my mote carlo will be done and ready for da streets in feb. so i will be ready to start some thing else


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 02:58 AM~15811048
> *sorry my mote carlo will be done and ready for da streets in feb. so i will be ready to start some thing else
> *


like done how you mean chrome undies and all that or how far done?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 02:59 AM~15811049
> *like done how you mean chrome undies and all that or how far done?
> *


ya some chrome to and ready for some shows as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:03 AM~15811056
> *ya some chrome to and ready for some shows as well
> *


cool I can't wait to see it I love those body styles on them montes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hop real soon i can get it to macgyver so he can gett startsoon on da murals


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:07 AM~15811066
> *hop real soon i can get it to macgyver so he can gett startsoon on da murals
> *


what wheels you got on there?black dish?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

there smoke grey think i want all black dash and blake spokes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u guys going to be at cinco de mayo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:14 AM~15811083
> *u guys going to be at cinco de mayo
> *


Who MOST HATED??


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya with any cars i dont think i will be judging this year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:21 AM~15811098
> *ya with any cars i dont think i will be judging this year
> *


I doubt it we have to change em up I know me myself along with my bro don't like showing the same ol shit you know?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hope you guy come we might have a cruz affter da show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:26 AM~15811126
> *hope you guy come we might have a cruz affter da show
> *


we'll have to see what happens I don't have shit to cruise now


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

uall can ride with me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 03:34 AM~15811146
> *uall can ride with me
> *


right on


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Greetings colorado this is as close to the beach as i will get. :biggrin: On the top floor.








HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 29 2009, 07:34 AM~15811427
> *Greetings colorado this is as close to the beach as i will get.  :biggrin:  On the top floor.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not into the beach scene either I mean I went to the beach when I went to cali for the show but I didn't want to walk around the actual beach at all.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

:wave: gmornin colorado... wheres this big storm at that was suppose to be here!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 10:41 AM~15811955
> *:wave: gmornin colorado... wheres this big storm at that was suppose to be here!
> *






:biggrin: that's what I was thinkin! What's up Colorado !


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 01:50 AM~15811022
> *Too mush money in CO floatin round huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:40 AM~15810983
> *That white trey hopper looks like a decent deal aye Roy?
> *


Which Trey Hopper homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:46 AM~15812655
> *Which Trey Hopper homie?
> *


oops nevermind I found it...hell yeah it is and I didn't even notice it was a hopper :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 01:58 AM~15811048
> *sorry my mote carlo will be done and ready for da streets in feb. so i will be ready to start some thing else
> *


What year monte you have?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 01:58 PM~15813024
> *What year monte you have?
> *


I think it's a 77


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:21 PM~15813147
> *I think it's a 77
> *


Cool, thanks
77's do have some nice body lines, but so do all montes :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 02:41 PM~15813259
> *Cool, thanks
> 77's do have some nice body lines, but so do all montes  :biggrin:
> *


75-79 have the most curves though :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:50 PM~15813295
> *75-79 have the most curves though :biggrin:
> *


True, but ain't nothing like the first gen. 70-72 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 02:55 PM~15813323
> *True, but ain't nothing like the first gen. 70-72 :biggrin:
> *


yeah them are nice


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Did u ever get the situation straightened out with those haters using your club name?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 03:16 PM~15813469
> *Did u ever get the situation straightened out with those haters using your club name?
> *


I talked to them but I can't make them change their name I guess they don't mind being thiefs.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats new Roy? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Nov 29 2009, 02:33 PM~15813587
> *Whats new Roy? :biggrin:
> *


Not much Big Gold grippin homie.
What's new down your side?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 03:35 PM~15813601
> *Not much Big Gold grippin homie.
> What's new down your side?
> *


Nothing bro.Just been doing the family thing.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 03:17 PM~15813484
> *I talked to them but I can't make them change their name I guess they don't mind being thiefs.
> *


You guys should check into registering your name somehow becuz if these guys do something bad one day you wouldnt want to be associated with them on accident


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

cleaned the garage and took a picture of the rides i was bored


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

been working on the engine compartment getting all back together properly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 03:33 PM~15814008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whens that fucker gonna be done? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ford nine inch going to put rear discs on it next


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 04:35 PM~15814024
> *Whens that fucker gonna be done? :biggrin:
> *


I'm not even in a hurry i want it perfect i have to get that retards work fixed by a real painter. A painter that will have credit for the whole car fuck that red headed puto


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 03:39 PM~15814054
> *I'm not even in a hurry i want it perfect i have to get that retards work fixed by a real painter. A painter that will have credit for the whole car fuck that red headed puto
> *


Yeah I can't believe someone would be so disrespectful to someone elses stuff
Damn just your luck Ivan take it to the painter and it comes back needing paint.
Good luck on it though I been waiting for years to see it done as I know you have also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my bike motor all black with chrome accents.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 04:33 PM~15814008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't lying about that lean being out of hand


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:29 PM~15814330
> *my bike motor all black with chrome accents.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good u are getting it back together . did u paint it or someone else ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15814340
> *You weren't lying about that lean being out of hand
> *


Actually these are with different spindles now its that split belly that does it like that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 05:31 PM~15814345
> *Thats good u are getting it back together . did u paint it or someone else ?
> *


here is what it looks like now and yes I did the paint it's just spray paint but thats the point of these bobbers just cheap builds.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 05:33 PM~15814358
> *Actually these are with different spindles now its that split belly that does it like that
> *


so do the spindles on it now have any extension on them?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

G- body spindles are smaller spindle than the caprice wich were taller wich made them kick out alot and sit higher. The a arms still have a 1 1/2 extension i may shim them back some.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15814361
> *here is what it looks like now and yes I did the paint it's just spray paint but thats the point of these bobbers just cheap builds.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your garage or do you have a little shop to work on the bike it looks all fancy with furniture :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 05:42 PM~15814403
> *Is that your garage or do you have a little shop to work on the bike it looks all fancy with furniture  :biggrin:
> *


I have a little shop to work on the bike.yeah right fancy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15814413
> *I have a little shop to work on the bike.yeah right fancy
> *


youre a baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 04:42 PM~15814403
> *Is that your garage or do you have a little shop to work on the bike it looks all fancy with furniture  :biggrin:
> *


Dat be his Jacuuzii room foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 05:46 PM~15814438
> *youre  a baller
> *


I wish I can take pics of my broke down hooptie in the garage to proove I'm not


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 05:51 PM~15814470
> *Dat be his Jacuuzii room foo
> *


not any more jacuuzi got too old so I couldn't afford to replace it so now it's just a work shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 04:52 PM~15814478
> *not any more jacuuzi got too old so I couldn't afford to replace it so now it's just a work shop
> *


I was like dis foo aint even gonna throw an invite into tha hot tub house when I visited but now I understand I guess  
It was nice staying in the Mariah room though from what I can remember :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 03:37 PM~15814039
> *Ford nine inch going to put rear discs on it next
> 
> 
> ...


man that ride aint in too bad of shape underneath


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

old vid of me kickstarting my bike one kick homies the audio don't sood good though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 05:55 PM~15814492
> *I was like dis foo aint even gonna throw an invite into tha hot tub house when I visited but now I understand I guess
> It was nice staying in the Mariah room though from what I can remember :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 28 2009, 09:20 AM~15804605
> *
> *


*This is the one I was talken 'bout. What you think? Besides the gay paint.

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/mcy/1475339048.html*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO I KNOW THIS IS STUPID QUESTION SINCE THE LOWRIDER SEASON IS OVER BUT WHEN IS THE FIRST SHOW GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 03:35 PM~15814022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, where did u find the blue spark plug wires?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 29 2009, 06:50 PM~15815365
> *This is the one I was talken 'bout. What you think? Besides the gay paint.
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/mcy/1475339048.html
> *


NO DISRESPECT DOGG JUST MY .02 CENTS DONT LIKE THAT BIKE HOMIE,THE FRONT END LOOKS GAY ALONG WITH THE PAINT IF YOU GONNA SPEND 12 YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO OLDER QUE NO LIKE I SAID SEAN NO DISRESPECT HOMIE YOU GONNA LAUGH TO CAUSE I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO RIDE A BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 29 2009, 08:07 PM~15815520
> *WUS SUP IVAN
> *


Not much bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 08:05 PM~15815493
> *Looks good, where did u find the blue spark plug wires?
> *


I ordered them from jegs they are pricey but i was looking for a good set thay are taylor brand


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 03:38 AM~15811163
> *right on
> *


there is some pic now of my car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 08:41 PM~15815862
> *there is some pic now of my car
> *


Obviously you did it wrong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 08:41 PM~15815862
> *there is some pic now of my car
> *










triing it again


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 08:47 PM~15815929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://tinypic.com/r/evclyd/6


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 08:47 PM~15815929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There you go... :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/r/36em8/6


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 07:33 PM~15815774
> *I ordered them from jegs they are pricey but i was looking for a good set thay are taylor brand
> *


Thanks, I've been lookin for a set


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 07:51 PM~15815986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 08:54 PM~15816027
> *Thanks, I've been lookin for a set
> *


Oh only thing is these were the universal ones you made but they dont tell you that the crimper isnt included si i had to buy one afterwards


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 07:56 PM~15816062
> *Oh only thing is these were the universal ones you made but they dont tell you that the crimper isnt included si i had to buy one afterwards
> *


I see, thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

damn bro, u and fes are right..there is a motor in there... lol, 2 many coronas...lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 29 2009, 08:55 PM~15816046
> *Looks good!! :biggrin:
> *


thank its going to get it's patterns and murals next weekend


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816174
> *damn bro, u and fes are right..there is a motor in there... lol, 2 many coronas...lol
> http://i49.tinypic.com/w2k7s2.jpg
> *


thats ok i got and other 12 pack for ya


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

sounds good my dogggs


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey cover your dogs homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 29 2009, 07:50 PM~15815365
> *This is the one I was talken 'bout. What you think? Besides the gay paint.
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/mcy/1475339048.html
> *


I like it, I'm sure the flames wouldn't stay on to long. Swoop it for we could ride the bikes to the shows next year pRezO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816174
> *damn bro, u and fes are right..there is a motor in there... lol, 2 many coronas...lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

mac you ready for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

lol... i mean, not enuff coronas


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

what is going to be on my trunk as far as murals


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

skys the limit homie... il draw up some chit... il treat it like i treat every job, like its my own and do domething phatttt!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15817556
> *skys the limit  homie... il draw up some chit... il treat it like i treat every job, like its my own and do domething phatttt!
> *


He wants a portrait of himself on there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15817578
> *He wants a portrait of himself on there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Better add the quarter panels too then :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15817597
> *Better add the quarter panels too then :cheesy:
> *


just fuckin with ya Ty :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i was hoping fes would poss for the girl part


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:58 PM~15817606
> *just fuckin with ya Ty :biggrin:
> *


its all good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 09:59 PM~15817612
> *i was hoping fes would poss for the girl part
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:59 PM~15817612
> *i was hoping fes would poss for the girl part
> *


 :barf: wow!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So ya got any bigger pics or is that it?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 11:01 PM~15817639
> *:barf: wow!!!
> *


you allready kno homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:57 PM~15817597
> *Better add the quarter panels too then :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:01 PM~15817646
> *So ya got any bigger pics or is that it?
> *


bigger pics of what


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 11:02 PM~15817663
> *bigger pics of what
> *


Pretty sure he's talking about the Monte!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

lol.. ya i can hook up a nice pic of ty on the trunk..lol, u guys nuttier than a snickers


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15817556
> *skys the limit  homie... il draw up some chit... il treat it like i treat every job, like its my own and do domething phatttt!
> *


really cant wait to see what u come up with :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15817688
> *lol.. ya i can hook up a nice pic of ty on the trunk..lol, u guys nuttier than a snickers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 29 2009, 06:50 PM~15815365
> *This is the one I was talken 'bout. What you think? Besides the gay paint.
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/mcy/1475339048.html
> *


THIS IS A NICE BIKE


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

with some lips to


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

ya, i have to agree.. nice bike bro.. a lil costly, but fk it... if u like it jus get it and lie to your friends later how much you paid 4 it..lol...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 04:34 PM~15814361
> *here is what it looks like now and yes I did the paint it's just spray paint but thats the point of these bobbers just cheap builds.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA PUT PEDALS ON IT THIS TIME


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

ok. i can hook up the mural, but u guys need to pose so i can draw it up...lol... nah fk that,,, id puke if i had to paint a dude.. only hinnnas with big chichis and bootys


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

just fucking aruond dud no duds


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

im diggin the paint on that ol skool bobber.. ive always liked paintn and buildn those bikes... there simple,ol skool,cheap, and look baddass flying by ya on the highway...! nice job so far


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:05 PM~15817704
> *really cant wait to see what u come up with :biggrin:
> *


don't blame him if it isn't a nice piece Ty you aint exactly Prince Charming ya know :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

lol... ya and they say a pic adds 10 pounds... oops maybe thats the camera .. jus messin ty,u know we jus breakin your balls


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

so put up some bigger pics homie....shit how you gonna call a car Mr.Colorado and have pics the size of Rhode Island?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:16 PM~15817870
> *don't blame him if it isn't a nice piece Ty you aint exactly Prince Charming ya know :cheesy:
> *


alright fawker lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15817909
> *so put up some bigger pics homie....shit how you gonna call a car Mr.Colorado and have some Rhode Island size photos ?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 29 2009, 11:08 PM~15817749
> *YOU GONNA PUT PEDALS ON IT THIS TIME
> *


aww now you got jokes but wifey won't let you buy a bike :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey the monte looks good TY wish the pics were bigger though try and resize them homie.. And I like that bike Sean it looks good bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:20 PM~15817939
> *aww now you got jokes but wifey won't let you  buy a bike :cheesy:
> *


Not true 







I coulda swore Phillipa had a Schwinn up in one of those Caddy for sale pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:21 PM~15817952
> *Hey the monte looks good TY wish the pics were bigger though try and resize them homie.. And I like that bike Sean it looks good bro.
> *


I think he took the pics from his phone and thatz why there like that but IDK...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a Ballerz bike 
If I was ever to get an HD it would have to be a Dresser or road King :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey macgyver this the girl i was talking bout for my trunk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:24 PM~15817982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who Dat?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

can i resize then on tinypic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

shoot em to my E-mail
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

dude, my wife wont let you in our house anymore if your gonna post pics of her in here... shes upper class and dont like this lowrider stuff.lol,


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:25 PM~15818004
> *Who Dat?
> *


a fashion model from L.V. i meet two years ago


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15817932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ty, isn't that your cousin's truck on the pic in the top row???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 11:26 PM~15818033
> *dude, my wife wont let you in our house anymore if your gonna post pics of her in here... shes upper class and dont like this lowrider stuff.lol,
> *


He can't take his car over there anymore??? LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

here is an other one


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 11:29 PM~15818090
> *Hey Ty, isn't that your cousin's truck on the pic in the top row???
> *


ya it is


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 PM~15818114
> *He can't take his car over there anymore??? LOL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


im still going take there even if macs not there lol :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15818141
> *ya it is
> *


  thought it looked familiar


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

damn ty, kinda hard to concentrate doing murals when you put those pics up of her... i remember her from your myspace, but damn she is badd


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya i kno thats why i want to use her baddly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:22 PM~15817957
> *Not true
> I coulda swore Phillipa had a Schwinn up in one of those Caddy for sale pics
> *


maybe he thought we were gonna ride together :biggrin: I'll bust out the beach cruiser like Debo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15818226
> *ya i kno thats why i want to use her baddly
> *


what's the name?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:40 PM~15818265
> *maybe he thought we were gonna ride together :biggrin: I'll bust out the beach cruiser like Debo
> *


 :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

who's name


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

my wifes yelling at me 4 being on the damn computer..lol, talk at u fools 2morrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 29 2009, 11:44 PM~15818355
> *my wifes yelling at me 4 being on the damn computer..lol, talk at u fools 2morrow
> *


Laterz


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

cool tomorrow then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:42 PM~15818310
> *who's name
> *


your murals model


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

later Mac


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 11:42 PM~15818310
> *who's name
> *


you confused homie :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:47 PM~15818414
> *later Mac
> *


giovhana estilo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:48 PM~15818435
> *you confused homie :biggrin:
> *


Thatz what I was thinking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15818448
> *giovhana estilo
> *


her name is Giovhana Estilo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 11:50 PM~15818456
> *Thatz what I was thinking!!!  :biggrin:
> *


great minds think alike


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2009, 11:50 PM~15818456
> *Thatz what I was thinking!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that what you get for thinking sucker lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:51 PM~15818482
> *great minds think alike
> *


wow lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:51 PM~15818482
> *great minds think alike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

im out girls talk to yous later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 10:57 PM~15818574
> *im out girls talk to yous later
> *


good luck on the mural and find out how to post bigger pics once you get it done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Nov 29 2009, 11:57 PM~15818574
> *im out girls talk to yous later
> *


laterz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im outz too!!! Holla at you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 29 2009, 10:20 PM~15817939
> *aww now you got jokes but wifey won't let you  buy a bike :cheesy:
> *


HEY I KNOW WHO WEARS THE PANTS ILL END UP ON THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:22 PM~15817957
> *Not true
> I coulda swore Phillipa had a Schwinn up in one of those Caddy for sale pics
> *


SEARS AND ROBUCK SPIDER 5 SPEED :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 12:28 AM~15818937
> *HEY I KNOW WHO WEARS THE PANTS ILL END UP ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> *


at least you admit it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 07:27 AM~15820149
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2009, 07:15 AM~15820280
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 29 2009, 04:35 PM~15814022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that color blue...looks sick. Is that gonna be the color on the car?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whut up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2009, 08:15 AM~15820280
> *
> *



E-mail some pics of the trip bRO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just dropped the motor back in


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 30 2009, 01:23 PM~15822596
> *E-mail some pics of the trip bRO.
> *


I posted a couple on my myspace hit me up tonight and ill send some your way bROther


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 01:30 PM~15822641
> *just dropped the motor back in
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good man...you should do a little red pin striping on the motor


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 09:38 AM~15820657
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


Just workin bROtha what's goin on your way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 30 2009, 02:00 PM~15822865
> *Looks good man...you should do a little red pin striping on the motor
> *


you think it'll hold up to the heat??I want to do some oldschool red n white on the tank and fender


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looking Good Larry,say bro you guys got any yunkyards down that way with old impala parts or cars for sale?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2009, 01:00 PM~15822866
> *Just workin bROtha what's goin on your way
> *


SAME THING CHASIN A DOLLA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 01:46 PM~15823239
> *looking Good Larry,say bro you guys got any yunkyards down that way with old impala parts or cars for sale?
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:30 PM~15822641
> *just dropped the motor back in
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS A SHOP AROUND THE CORNER WITH A BIKE THAT KINDA LOOKS LIKE YOURS THEY BUILD BIKES I WILL GET SOME PICTURES FOR YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 02:47 PM~15823693
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED?
> *


58-64 bezels,glove box door,cowls,trim,fan shrouds,hinges,bumperguards ect :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 02:46 PM~15823239
> *looking Good Larry,say bro you guys got any yunkyards down that way with old impala parts or cars for sale?
> *


the only one I know of is west 29th in pueblo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 03:48 PM~15823701
> *THERE IS A SHOP AROUND THE CORNER WITH A BIKE THAT KINDA LOOKS LIKE YOURS THEY BUILD BIKES I WILL GET SOME PICTURES FOR YOU
> *


get the pics homie you been telling me for months :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 30 2009, 02:35 PM~15823615
> *:wave:
> *



Whut up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15823862
> *get the pics homie you been telling me for months :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES ME, AND YOU ARE A GOOD FRIEND SO I MOVE FASTER FOR YOU :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:11 PM~15822953
> *you think it'll hold up to the heat??I want to do some oldschool red n white on the tank and fender
> *



I don't know much about those motors so I don't know where they get hot and what not...I was thinking that large circular area to the right of the kick start in the first pic. What is that? Does it get to hot??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 02:53 PM~15823757
> *58-64 bezels,glove box door,cowls,trim,fan shrouds,hinges,bumperguards ect  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL OVER HERE BUT THE 58 IMPALA STUFF, GIVE ME THE EXACT YEAR AND PARTS AND I WILL BE GLAD TO TAKE PICTURES FOR YOU AND THEN YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO PAY ME ON TOP FOR TAKING THE PARTS OFF AND SHIPPING FROM WHAT HE CHARGES CALL ME 801-425-3756


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 03:23 PM~15824070
> *ITS ALL OVER HERE BUT THE 58 IMPALA STUFF, GIVE ME THE EXACT YEAR AND PARTS AND I WILL BE GLAD TO TAKE PICTURES FOR YOU AND THEN YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO PAY ME ON TOP FOR TAKING THE PARTS OFF AND SHIPPING FROM WHAT HE CHARGES CALL ME 801-425-3756
> *


 :uh: 
I heard how long it takes for you to take pictures


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 03:36 PM~15824164
> *:uh:
> I heard how long it takes for you to take pictures
> *


THATS JUST FOR LARRY CAUSE HE SENT ME A EMAIL WITH GAY PORN AND MY WIFE OPENED IT  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 03:43 PM~15824231
> *THATS JUST FOR LARRY CAUSE HE SENT ME A EMAIL WITH GAY PORN AND MY WIFE OPENED IT   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 04:36 PM~15824164
> *:uh:
> I heard how long it takes for you to take pictures
> *


thats just for pics you send him the cash for the parts he'll make sure you get them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 29 2009, 08:05 PM~15815501
> *NO DISRESPECT DOGG JUST MY .02 CENTS DONT LIKE THAT BIKE HOMIE,THE FRONT END LOOKS GAY ALONG WITH THE PAINT IF YOU GONNA SPEND 12 YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO OLDER QUE NO LIKE I SAID SEAN NO DISRESPECT HOMIE YOU GONNA LAUGH TO CAUSE I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO RIDE A BIKE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 30 2009, 04:23 PM~15824066
> *I don't know much about those motors so I don't know where they get hot and what not...I was thinking that large circular area to the right of the kick start in the first pic. What is that? Does it get to hot??
> *


i would say the primary cover and the case for the kick starter are the only things that dont get super hot


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 30 2009, 04:09 PM~15823928
> *Whut up
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2009, 03:46 PM~15823689
> *SAME THING CHASIN A DOLLA
> *



always bRO :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 30 2009, 12:00 PM~15821775
> *I like that color blue...looks sick. Is that gonna be the color on the car?
> *


Yes the primary color but patterned out with other blues and lots and lots of flake


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15825263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up bROther how are things goin out there


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I HAVE A 79 REGAL FOR SALE 2000.00 COMES WITH A NEW CARB INSTALLED AND 72 SPOKE ALL GOLD DAYTONS WITH RED IN THE DISH NO CURBS WITH BRAND NEW TIRES.IF ANYBODY INTERESTED. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 30 2009, 08:31 PM~15826610
> *I HAVE A 79 REGAL FOR SALE 2000.00 COMES WITH A NEW CARB INSTALLED AND 72 SPOKE ALL GOLD DAYTONS WITH RED IN THE DISH NO CURBS WITH BRAND NEW TIRES.IF ANYBODY INTERESTED. :thumbsup:
> *


you need to post pics of you want to try and sell something


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I decide to deep fry a turkey after i got off work today you always have to drink while keeping watch on a fire.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 30 2009, 08:39 PM~15827490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you look bored fucker....I see you figured out how to use the timer on your camera


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

naw selina took the pic and it sucks sitting there thats why you have to drink


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 30 2009, 08:53 PM~15827686
> *naw selina took the pic and it sucks sitting there thats why you have to drink
> *


I drink for anything nowdays as long as I'm alone......or with someone :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 30 2009, 09:39 PM~15827490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks cold out there


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty,Renzo,and Mac


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz going on with u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:16 PM~15828903
> *Whats up?
> *


Man trying to creep onna come up,what you up to Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:18 PM~15828934
> *Man trying to creep onna come up,what you up to Larry?
> *


I heard that bro I'm trying to make every move I can big or small.I was just fucking with my bike slamming a beer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Brand New Tires....$100


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:48 PM~15829269
> *Brand New Tires....$100
> 
> 
> ...



Did you Craigslist those bad boys ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Nov 30 2009, 10:49 PM~15829281
> *Did you Craigslist those bad boys ?
> *


I'm selling them.....but I probably will craigslist them soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Ivan I got that Chrome Steering Column housing for you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy you got any shorts for sale regualr boxers minimal to no brown stains some piss stains okay??hit me up if you do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:54 PM~15829346
> *Hey Roy you got any shorts for sale regualr boxers minimal to no brown stains some piss stains okay??hit me up if you do
> *


Sure do bro....Fruit of the loom or hanes?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homie Noah from Majestic's elco is gonna take over that elco game..Full chrome n gold undercarriage,frame wrap all the goodies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:55 PM~15829364
> *Sure do bro....Fruit of the loom or hanes?
> *


whatever is cheapest right now then later I'll get the good shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:56 PM~15829368
> *My homie Noah from Majestic's elco is gonna take over that elco game..Full chrome n gold undercarriage,frame wrap all the goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


That's coming along nicely






What up Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:56 PM~15829377
> *whatever is cheapest right now then later I'll get the good shit
> *


I got a buy 3 get 1 free deal on the FTL's only problem is a small golfball size blowout in front right below the front door


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:59 PM~15829407
> *I got a buy 3 get 1 free deal on the FTL's only problem is a small golfball size blowout in front right below the front door
> *


I consider that a/c homie :biggrin: all joking aside I figured one of the homies up there in springs with them 1 1/2 inch extensions would of scooped them tires up along time ago still a good deal in my book


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:02 PM~15829445
> *I consider that a/c homie :biggrin: all joking aside I figured one of the homies up there in springs with them 1 1/2 inch extensions would of scooped them tires up along time ago still a good deal in my book
> *


Yeah it's no biggie I should probably keep them,I'd be saving money
I'm just trying to make a few ends on the side to feel better about stuff,not really a desperado yet


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:02 PM~15829445
> *I consider that a/c homie :biggrin: all joking aside I figured one of the homies up there in springs with them 1 1/2 inch extensions would of scooped them tires up along time ago still a good deal in my book
> *


X2 if it wasn't so close to christmas I would be all over those


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:11 AM~15829573
> *Yeah it's no biggie I should probably keep them,I'd be saving money
> I'm just trying to make a few ends on the side to feel better about stuff,not really a desperado yet
> *


I seel shit too and later I'm like fuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15829578
> *X2 if it wasn't so close to christmas I would be all over those
> *


What up Chrisladen how you been bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 12:12 AM~15829578
> *X2 if it wasn't so close to christmas I would be all over those
> *


You've been a stranger lately whats up with that bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:14 PM~15829609
> *I seel shit too and later I'm like fuck
> *


Yeah I just sold like $600 worth of chit I just bought....I'm already like damn ......but I'll do what it takes to get shit done without having to sell the Rag....or the Truck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15829643
> *Yeah I just sold like $600 worth of chit I just bought....I'm already like damn ......but I'll do what it takes to get shit done without having to sell the Rag....or the Truck
> *


Most definately I'd rather sell small shit then those two myself it's easier to replace that little shit one piece at a time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Motivation for Ty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:16 PM~15829635
> *You've been a stranger lately whats up with that bro?
> *


*You know damn well they are still looking for him*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:29 AM~15829766
> *You know damn well they are still looking for him
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sasisneros
There he is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:37 PM~15829856
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sasisneros
> There he is
> *


Or it's me
I been anonymous lately


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:36 AM~15829848
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh shit it might be you see I was gonna kick you down with some of my government money for turning him in but they'd probably say take him meaning me out back and handle it and I'd get smoked instead of paid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:40 PM~15829898
> *Oh shit it might be you see I was gonna kick you down with some of my government money for turning him in but they'd probably say take him meaning me out back and handle it and I'd get smoked instead of paid
> *


Fucking Government.....dem fuckers don't even give out da cheese and butter anymore :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:44 AM~15829938
> *Fucking Government.....dem fuckers don't even give out da cheese and butter anymore :angry:
> *


dat cheese was da bombay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:45 PM~15829948
> *dat cheese was da bombay
> *


hell yeah when I was little and stayed in the proyects in CA that's all our lil Bastard asses would eat all summer was some bomb ass grilled cheese sammiches :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:50 AM~15830004
> *hell yeah when I was little and stayed in the proyects in CA that's all our lil Bastard asses would eat all summer was some bomb ass grilled cheese sammiches :cheesy:
> *


aww shit you could afford bread lucky fucker I ate cheese cubes that I cut out of the block :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:53 PM~15830029
> *aww shit you could afford bread lucky fucker I ate cheese cubes that I cut out of the block :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
Ghettofabulous


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:56 AM~15830067
> *:0
> Ghettofabulous
> *


 :cheesy: I thought you'd come back with oh snap you could afford a knife :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW

*All Show Dates Are Subject to Change


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 30 2009, 11:58 PM~15830080
> *:cheesy: I thought you'd come back with oh snap you could afford a knife :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 01:10 AM~15830192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see you slippin dog :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:29 PM~15829766
> *You know damn well they are still looking for him
> 
> 
> ...


  you asshole :angry: 


I'm going to still that pic for my next avi :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:15 AM~15830232
> * you asshole :angry:
> I'm going to still that pic for my next avi :0
> *


I thought I was gonna wake up Yolanda laughing and you know where my computer is compared to her room fool :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:04 AM~15830139
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


 :cheesy: I love the Denver show and I'm for sure to be at the SUPER SHOW this time around even if I have to go by myself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:17 AM~15830249
> *:cheesy: I love the Denver show and I'm for sure to be at the SUPER SHOW this time around even if I have to go by myself
> *


I'm thinking only Pueblo,Denver, and maybe Albacrazy I spent a lot of cash on shows last year and that takes from my car.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15830243
> *I thought I was gonna wake up Yolanda laughing and you know where my computer is compared to her room fool :cheesy:
> *


your lady would have went in there and chin checkd you if you would have woke Yolanda up :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:20 AM~15830273
> *your lady would have went in there and chin checkd you if you would have woke Yolanda up :0
> *


Don't be telling lies buddy I wear the pants in this family there might be a thong underneath em but I got em on playa :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:20 AM~15830272
> *I'm thinking only Pueblo,Denver, and maybe Albacrazy I spent a lot of cash on shows last year and that takes from my car.
> *


wouldn't mind checking out another NM show and yeah I know you spent lots of cash last year on shows but you got to see more shows then I'll probley ever see in one year


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:24 AM~15830304
> *Don't be telling lies buddy I wear the pants in this family there might be a thong underneath em but I got em on playa :biggrin:
> *


I just hope that thong is cleaner then the boxers you were tring to get Roy to sell you :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:26 AM~15830318
> *wouldn't mind checking out another NM show and yeah I know you spent lots of cash last year on shows but you got to see more shows then I'll probley ever see in one year
> *


I just hope where these stops are going, people support the tour and keep it strong


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15830249
> *:cheesy: I love the Denver show and I'm for sure to be at the SUPER SHOW this time around even if I have to go by myself
> *


Pueblo show is like 10X better


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 01:27 AM~15830333
> *I just hope where these stops are going, people support the tour and keep it strong
> *



I have a feeling its going to be a good year next year!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:27 AM~15830331
> *I just hope that thong is cleaner then the boxers you were tring to get Roy to sell you :0
> *


I pay pal'd the money already the boxers are in the mail I'm just gonna wear those hanes for a minute I might have to turn em inside out now and then it might be a minute before I can afford the fruit of the looms.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:27 AM~15830333
> *I just hope where these stops are going, people support the tour and keep it strong
> *


thats all we can hope for so the shows will keep going


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 01:31 AM~15830374
> *thats all we can hope for so the shows will keep going
> *


I also hope more people put gas in their fucking rides and drive them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:32 AM~15830382
> *I also hope more people put gas in their fucking rides and drive them
> *


I might have to drive mine....If I lose my truck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 1 2009, 12:15 AM~15830232
> * you asshole :angry:
> I'm going to still that pic for my next avi :0
> *


sorry Chris but you know that chit was funnier than fuck...lol :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 01:34 AM~15830402
> *I might have to drive mine....If I lose my truck
> *


I can see you at the muddy worksite with boots and a hardhat getting out of the 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:36 AM~15830421
> *I can see you at the muddy worksite with boots and a hardhat getting out of the 63
> *


Fuck that this time I'm looking for an indoor job


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 01:36 AM~15830432
> *Fuck that this time I'm looking for an indoor job
> *


Then I can see you with your mini skirt getting out the trey asking mr.stevens if he'd like more coffee :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:35 AM~15830416
> *sorry Chris but you know that chit was funnier than fuck...lol :cheesy:
> *


  thats why I said I'm stilling the pic for later  :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The Colorado Lowrider Association is trying to get a mailing list together. If you are on Myspace, you can send them your email address to be added. 

http://www.myspace.com/memoriescc 



(just forwarding this message for a friend)


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:39 AM~15830452
> *Then I can see you with your mini skirt getting out the trey asking mr.stevens if he'd like more coffee :cheesy:
> *


Roy in a mini skirt :barf: but if he went and tanned them legs then I would be like this :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 1 2009, 01:46 AM~15830496
> *The Colorado Lowrider Association is trying to get a mailing list together. If you are on Myspace, you can send them your email address to be added.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/memoriescc
> ...


no myspace here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:47 AM~15830508
> *no myspace here
> *


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Here you go...send emails here to be added to thier distro list. 


[email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 1 2009, 01:51 AM~15830533
> *Here you go...send emails here to be added to thier distro list.
> [email protected]
> *


can you explain more what this is for because is it more of a north colorado thing because what could someone like me 3 hrs away do for them up there because I wouldn't take my ride all the way over there for a normal weekend besides the Denver show??Or what will they do for me??Not hating bro just curious


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 01:53 AM~15830545
> *can you explain more what this is for because is it more of a north colorado thing because what could someone like me 3 hrs away do for them up there because I wouldn't take my ride all the way over there for a normal weekend besides the Denver show??Or what will they do for me??Not hating bro just curious
> *



Like I said cousin, I am just passing this on for a friend. As far as I understood, this distro list is basically to give a heads up on all state wide shows and happenings. I will try to get more info and pass it on.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 1 2009, 01:57 AM~15830582
> *Like I said cousin, I am just passing this on for a friend. As far as I understood, this distro list is basically to give a heads up on all state wide shows and happenings. I will try to get more info and pass it on.
> *


Cool I guess it couldn't hurt right we usually just use LIL for southern Co to get together


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 01:59 AM~15830611
> *Cool I guess it couldn't hurt right we usually just use LIL for southern Co to get together
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I plan on coming down for some of those SoCo get togethers!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 1 2009, 02:03 AM~15830636
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I plan on coming down for some of those SoCo get togethers!
> *


you'd love it homie


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15829269
> *Brand New Tires....$100
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE 13S.IF SO WOULD YOU TAKE TRADES.I HAVE CHROME REAL DAYTON HEX WITH THE CHIP INSERTS. :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 02:04 AM~15830639
> *you'd love it homie
> *



I ve always loved it. My ex was from Pueblo so all her family was down there. We used to take my 64 down at least once a month to visit her family....always saw quality cars down there. Good people with a lot of heart.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good CO Ryders 
hope everyone had a good turkeyday


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15825884
> *Yes the primary color but patterned out with other blues and lots and lots of flake
> *



Can't wait to see it...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 30 2009, 07:47 PM~15826126
> *whats up bROther how are things goin out there
> *


So far so good...just getting settled and BBQing every weekend. Looking forward to spring and summer to see how it is.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 01:04 AM~15830139
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


Good Shit!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: Wut up CO! Question for the homies that went to both denver and pueblo shows last year. Which was better? I didnt make it to either but I am gettin tired of the denver show and the damn price too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 1 2009, 12:03 PM~15833189
> *:wave: Wut up CO!  Question for the homies that went to both denver and pueblo shows last year. Which was better? I didnt make it to either but I am gettin tired of the denver show and the damn price too!
> *


price wise they were both high, if I had to pick one of the two I would say Pueblo... but there's just something about the Denver Show that I've alwayz liked!!! I liked them both honestly...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, macgyver
Whut Up Macgyver!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

did they have a hopoff in pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2009, 12:19 PM~15833346
> *did they have a hopoff in pueblo
> *


yeah but I missed it!!! heard it was cool...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

il have to check it out this year


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whut up Colorado!!!!

Gettin 2 shows again, datz whutz up


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Anson72, *FIRMEX*


Whut up Homie!!!!!



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2009, 12:18 PM~15833332
> *price wise they were both high, if I had to pick one of the two I would say Pueblo... but there's just something about the Denver Show that I've alwayz liked!!! I liked them both honestly...
> *


Thats cool. I like goin but i know there are some nice rides from down south that dont make it to denver but will show in pueblo. Damn price puts me off. they used to do the valvoline oil thing where you would get a free ticket and they dont do it anymore as far as i know. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 1 2009, 01:30 PM~15833956
> *Thats cool. I like goin but i know there are some nice rides from down south that dont make it to denver but will show in pueblo.  Damn price puts me off. they used to do the valvoline oil thing where you would get a free ticket and they dont do it anymore as far as i know.  :angry:
> *


yeah the quaker state oil thing, that use to make the price pretty good, but yeah they stopped that a couple of years ago...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 1 2009, 12:29 PM~15833948
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Anson72, FIRMEX
> Whut up Homie!!!!!
> ...


Aqui nomas que haces homie!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:34 AM~15830402
> *I might have to drive mine....If I lose my truck
> *



Roy find me something for my ace i need something new :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Dec 1 2009, 01:30 PM~15833956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody wants to sponser lowriding because it just don't pay and it's not mainstream


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 1 2009, 12:33 PM~15833973
> *Aqui nomas que haces homie!
> *


Aqui en el trabajo haciendo nada :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 03:20 PM~15834958
> *Nobody wants to sponser lowriding because it just don't pay and it's not mainstream
> *


itz true...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 1 2009, 03:50 PM~15835267
> *Aqui en el trabajo haciendo nada :biggrin:
> *


como siempre... :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2009, 03:47 PM~15835928
> *como siempre...  :roflmao:
> *



Ya tu sabes!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 1 2009, 06:04 PM~15836716
> *Ya tu sabes!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 03:20 PM~15834958
> *Nobody wants to sponser lowriding because it just don't pay and it's not mainstream
> *


I bought alot of cases of oil for that ticket in the past even when it was pennzoil i did and i aint even like pennzoil


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15836396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thats a sexy pic rite thur


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 1 2009, 05:21 PM~15836880
> *:cheesy:  Thats a sexy pic rite thur
> *


thanks bro just a cameraphone pic but what da hell
If I was you I'd just ask someone to sell you wristbands bro before the show on Saturday when they are like $25
that way you can get in and out all day also


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 06:32 PM~15836994
> *thanks bro just a cameraphone pic but what da hell
> If I was you I'd just ask someone to sell you wristbands bro before the show on Saturday when they are like $25
> that way you can get in and out all day also
> *


I think thats what imma try doin from now on. Thats wut we did last year for vegas and the denver show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 1 2009, 12:40 PM~15834024
> *Roy find me something for my ace i need something new :thumbsup:
> *


I need that Ace fucker ....sure would look good in the Rockies


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

rag3roy those tires 13s?u take a trade for those tires?chrome dayton hex with chip recess.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 1 2009, 06:12 PM~15837408
> *rag3roy those tires 13s?u take a trade for those tires?chrome dayton hex with chip recess.
> *


yeah they are 13's and it depends bro you got pics of the KO's and what condition are they in?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

there almost new great shape!will get some pics up soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Big Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 1 2009, 06:18 PM~15837499
> *there almost new great shape!will get some pics up soon.
> *


Sure bro just get some pics of the inside and out and i'm sure we can work it out.
They got chips in em?if so what kind/color?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:21 PM~15837532
> *what up Big Sean
> *


*Nada bRO, just catching up on what's good in Colorado. Been super busy with work and the lil one. LMK when ur serious about selling that Trey, I'll be in the market for another dROp soon *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15836396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, but would be nicer with 2 rags :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 06:27 PM~15837617
> *Nada bRO, just catching up on what's good in Colorado. Been super busy with work and the lil one. LMK when ur serious about selling that Trey, I'll be in the market for another dROp soon
> *


I'd give it to you only for 24k


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:29 PM~15837644
> *I'd give it to you only for 24k
> *


*C'mon now, u can do better than that. I need a bad economy price. we can settle for 22K . In all seriousness think about it, and let me know  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 06:32 PM~15837681
> *C'mon now, u can do better than that. I need a bad economy price. we can settle for 22K . In all seriousness think about it, and let me know
> *


20 and the Caddy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15836396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Whos 64?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 07:32 PM~15837681
> *C'mon now, u can do better than that. I need a bad economy price. we can settle for 22K . In all seriousness think about it, and let me know
> *


 :0 serious deal on the table!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 1 2009, 06:34 PM~15837698
> *Whos 64?
> *


My new toy :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15837716
> *My new toy :cheesy:
> *


I call bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:34 PM~15837693
> *20 and the Caddy
> *


* PM Sent*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 06:42 PM~15837797
> * PM Sent
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 1 2009, 06:41 PM~15837796
> *I call bullshit. :biggrin:
> *


Me too,it's a close homie....I dunno if he wants everyone to know who yet but if he does I'm sure he'll let us know soon :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2009, 06:34 PM~15837701
> *:0 serious deal on the table!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you know me and Sean been through big cash before.... maybe again :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15838221
> *you know me and Sean been through big cash before.... maybe again :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15837641
> *Nice pic, but would be nicer with 2 rags  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...nockoffback.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...ockofffront.jpg 4 sale 120 dayton hex very clean.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just passing it on for the CLA...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 1 2009, 08:13 PM~15838981
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...nockoffback.jpg
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...ockofffront.jpg
> ...


I'll let you know bro,what do they go for because I would only get them to sell em?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15838221
> *you know me and Sean been through big cash before.... maybe again :0
> *


* :biggrin: That's how we ROll..........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:27 PM~15836396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice 4 looks clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:05 PM~15840423
> *nice 4 looks clean
> *


It is very clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 09:34 PM~15840004
> * :biggrin: That's how we ROll..........
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 1 2009, 07:42 PM~15837797
> * PM Sent
> *


more pics of the caddy Sean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

bin laddin is gay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15840877
> *bin laddin is gay
> *


It's ChrisLaden


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Regional Forums...new forum threw me off for a sec.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had me all lost....goodmorning Rockies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Dec 2 2009, 03:52 AM~15842632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was like WTF we got wiped off the map :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:12 AM~15843417
> *I was like WTF we got wiped off the map :angry:
> *


i was at page 7 and thinking we have never been kicked this far back


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Mr. Wrinkles! i got some info for you


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

GOOD MORNING RICH? YOU COMING BY THE HOUSE TODAY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good morning wrinkle,Rich ,and Chris


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Hahahaha...the move to the new forum had me all fucked up too. Glad to see I wasn't the only one.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats the good word Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 2 2009, 08:39 AM~15843625
> *Whats the good word Roy?
> *


nada yet dog how you doing?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 AM~15843540
> *good morning Mr. Wrinkles! i got some info for you
> *


PM ME IF YOU CAN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 08:33 AM~15843583
> *Good morning wrinkle,Rich ,and Chris
> *


WUS SUP ROY HEY YOU GOT ANY 3 TON SPRINGS LAY AROUND I CAN BUY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 2 2009, 08:59 AM~15843815
> *WUS SUP ROY HEY YOU GOT ANY 3 TON SPRINGS LAY AROUND I CAN BUY
> *


I believe i do but they only got like 4.5 turns.......oops my bad gave those to Paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 2 2009, 09:26 AM~15843528
> *i was at page 7 and thinking we have never been kicked this far back
> *


I got to like page 5 and starting looking at the dates and was like naa I posted last night


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 09:26 AM~15844118
> *I believe i do but they only got like 4.5 turns.......oops my bad gave those to Paul
> *


YOU JUST LIKE TO FUCK WIT ME DON'T YOU ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 2 2009, 10:24 AM~15844839
> *YOU JUST LIKE TO FUCK WIT ME DON'T YOU ROY :biggrin:
> *


HIT UP pAUL DOG i THINK THEY ARE JUST LAYING IN HIS GARAGE


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave: :wave: 

Thought they took our Topic off for a minute, guess I wasn't the only one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey JR what are the name of the headlamps you have bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 12:04 PM~15845345
> *hey JR what are the name of the headlamps you have bro?
> *


there universal ones they sell on ebay if your talking about my brother JR..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like no Denver show


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:roflmao: I got to the 2nd page in lg and was  then looked at thel last post times and went back to the first page, looked again like hno: then seen regional lowriders and was :biggrin: :rofl: 



I know im a lil slow :loco: 


Wut up CO! :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 12:52 PM~15846075
> *Looks like no Denver show
> *


I forcasted that  











Just didnt say it out loud.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... I got down to page 3 and was like damn, they never let it get pass page 2!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 11:52 AM~15846075
> *Looks like no Denver show
> *


  that sucks

and I was like everyone else searching lg for this topic then I noticed they changed it here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 2 2009, 01:19 PM~15846409
> * that sucks
> 
> and I was like everyone else searching lg for this topic then I noticed they changed it here
> *


So Pueblo here we come I guess


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is how I smack hoes


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok...so I'm confused. Is this Lowrider Experience Tour the 2010 LRM Tour or is it something different??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2009, 02:24 PM~15847300
> *Ok...so I'm confused. Is this Lowrider Experience Tour the 2010 LRM Tour or is it something different??
> *


it's the lrm tour


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is the 2010 LRM tour topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505375


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info Larry...




> *ODB Productions, Impalas Magazine, and Lowrider Magazine are bringing a hell of a tour for 2010*



Found what I was looking for...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2009, 02:40 PM~15847491
> *Thanks for the info Larry...
> Found what I was looking for...
> *


any time bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 2 2009, 02:24 PM~15847300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itz not gonna be the same exact tour... If you look at the tour stops they took out due to conflicts on the venues and all that itz all of the LRM tour Phoenix, San Bernardino, Denver and Vegas??? Doesn't that tell you guys something??? There still gonna have the LRM Tour in 2010 and there also gonna have the ODB Tour w/ the Pueblo show and all the new places they havent already taken out... just my 2 cents and itz just my opinion... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15760489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See whut im saying???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:04 PM~15848399
> *Itz not gonna be the same exact tour... If you look at the tour stops they took out due to conflicts on the venues and all that itz all of the LRM tour Phoenix, San Bernardino, Denver and Vegas??? Doesn't that tell you guys something??? There still gonna have the LRM Tour in 2010 and there also gonna have the ODB Tour w/ the Pueblo show and all the new places they havent already taken out... just my 2 cents and itz just my opinion...  :biggrin:
> *


I thought they were meshing together ODB with lowrider and I heard impala's magazine was gonna help out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:13 PM~15848478
> *See whut im saying???
> *


No they look like the same thing to me the top one says lowrider experience tour 2010 with impalas magazine, lowrider magazine then the bottom one says lowrider experience tour 2010,....same tour


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Dec 1 2009, 07:27 PM~15837617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:13 PM~15848484
> *I thought they were meshing together ODB with lowrider and I heard impala's magazine was gonna help out.
> *


I bet that was the plan at one point, but bet you LRM just figured they could still make money on their own... I bet ODB will get the full tour eventually... but IDK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:16 PM~15848508
> *No they look like the same thing to me the top one says lowrider experience tour 2010 with impalas magazine, lowrider magazine then the bottom one says lowrider experience tour 2010,....same tour
> *


I mean the shows that they took out of the 1st list are LRM stops like Phoenix, San Bern, Denver and Vegas...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:19 PM~15848545
> *I mean the shows that they took out of the 1st list are LRM stops like Phoenix, San Bern, Denver and Vegas...
> *


I would still think it's the lrm tour why would all this be in the lrm tour topic even if lrm pulled out they would of stated that and started a different topic but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:25 PM~15848615
> *
> *


where do you see a flyer that doesn't say lrm??here is another topic on it,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511396


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

So no supershow? :dunno: or they just movin it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

why'd you edit your post Fes??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:28 PM~15848647
> *where do you see a flyer that doesn't say lrm??here is another topic on it,
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511396
> *


Just wait and see cuz may'be im not wording it right...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:31 PM~15848672
> *Just wait and see cuz may'be im not wording it right...
> *


I know what your saying but nowhere does it say lrm is not with this tour anymore but like you said and I said earlier we'll have to wait and see


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:29 PM~15848653
> *why'd you edit your post Fes??
> *


cuz I tried to post a flyer from the other topic but it showed up too small so you wouldn't be able to read it anywayz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15848690
> *cuz I tried to post a flyer from the other topic but it showed up too small so you wouldn't be able to read it anywayz
> *


I hit the arrow and it took me right to the flyer and it says lowrider on top if it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll call somebody tomorrow that knows about it and I'll let you guys know what's up


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 04:33 PM~15848706
> *I'll call somebody tomorrow that knows about it and I'll let you guys know what's up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

see lowrider magazine at the top


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15848687
> *I know what your saying but nowhere does it say lrm is not with this tour anymore but like you said and I said earlier we'll have to wait and see
> *


Yep... but do you remember how the Denver show last year was just a LRM show ODB wasn't really involved? And the Pueblo show was an ODB show sanctioned by LRM? thatz the way they will be next year also... thatz the easiest way I can explain it... and itz still just my opinion... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15848736
> *Yep... but do you remember how the Denver show last year was just a LRM show ODB wasn't really involved? And the Pueblo show was an ODB show sanctioned by LRM? thatz the way they will be next year also... thatz the easiest way I can explain it... and itz still just my opinion...  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I do the Pueblo show was put on by ODB because lrm was supposed to drop Colorado all together and Beto put that show on to show lowrider that we deserved a show and then he told me at the stratosphere that they hit him up to do so many shows for next year...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15849114
> *Yes I do the Pueblo show was put on by ODB because lrm was supposed to drop Colorado all together and Beto put that show on to show lowrider that we deserved a show and then he told me at the stratosphere that they hit him up to do so many shows for next year...
> *


Yeah I talked to Beto before too


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15848736
> *Yep... but do you remember how the Denver show last year was just a LRM show ODB wasn't really involved? And the Pueblo show was an ODB show sanctioned by LRM? thatz the way they will be next year also... thatz the easiest way I can explain it... and itz still just my opinion...  :biggrin:
> *



I get what your saying too. Never know if LRM got greedy or something. All speculation, just wait and see like everyone said I guess


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2009, 06:33 PM~15850172
> *I get what your saying too. Never know if LRM got greedy or something. All speculation, just wait and see like everyone said I guess
> *


  :biggrin: Thatz what im sayin'... LRM got greedy and figured they'll keep their 4 shows for another year atleast...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 06:37 PM~15850238
> *  :biggrin:  Thatz what im sayin'... LRM got greedy and figured they'll keep their 4 shows for another year atleast...
> *



I feel ya homie...I went and looked in that thread that Larry posted and this makes me a little suspicious too.

*First Toro posts this:*



> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> March 28, 2010  Tampa, Florida
> ...


*Then he edits it to this:*



> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> March 28, 2010  Tampa, Florida
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2009, 06:43 PM~15850310
> *I feel ya homie...I went and looked in that thread that Larry posted and this makes me a little suspicious too.
> 
> First Toro posts this:
> ...


Yep... what you think about Dem Nuggets though??? :biggrin: cant believe they lost to the T-Wolves!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 06:47 PM~15850391
> *Yep... what you think about Dem Nuggets though???  :biggrin: cant believe they lost to the T-Wolves!!!
> *



Ehh...its a long season. Can't win them all. They shouldn't have lost to the clippers either. Should be a good year though. Melo for MVP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15850419
> *Ehh...its a long season. Can't win them all. They shouldn't have lost to the clippers either. Should be a good year though. Melo for MVP
> *


Yeah I know and I co-sign on Melo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 07:02 PM~15850612
> *Yeah I know and I co-sign on Melo!!!  :biggrin:
> *


let the hating begin... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:53 PM~15829334
> *hey Ivan I got that Chrome Steering Column housing for you
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice i might have to get that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Phukin Freezing outside....stay warm CO


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good guys and da 719


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 09:53 PM~15853252
> *Phukin Freezing outside....stay warm CO
> *


no shit


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:31 PM~15853862
> *no shit
> *


any snow down there yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 2 2009, 10:33 PM~15853907
> *any snow down there yet
> *


there was a little when I woke up but it was all melted by like noon but it's still cold how is springs?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 08:53 PM~15853252
> *Phukin Freezing outside....stay warm CO
> *


HEY HOMIE MY HOMIE SELLING A 72 IMPALA DIRT CHEAP NEEDS MOTOR AND TRANS OR YOU CAN GET PARTS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:31 PM~15853862
> *no shit
> *



I feel like Dick Clark on New Years waiting for my balls to drop!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15854345
> *HEY HOMIE MY HOMIE SELLING A 72 IMPALA DIRT CHEAP NEEDS MOTOR AND TRANS OR YOU CAN GET PARTS
> *



I need the rear right passenger window...any pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 10:56 PM~15854387
> *I feel like Dick Clark on New Years waiting for my balls to drop!
> *


3.....2......1 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15854435
> *3.....2......1 :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It started snowing here not too long ago...lotta fluffy stuff nothing major


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 09:57 PM~15854403
> *I need the rear right passenger window...any pics?
> *


HE PROBABLY SELL THE CAR FOR 200 MAJORITY OF THE BODY WORK IS DONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15854499
> *It started snowing here not too long ago...lotta fluffy stuff nothing major
> *


pull that rag out Roy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn its freezing outside


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 2 2009, 11:15 PM~15854677
> *Damn its freezing outside
> *


yeah I went out there and it hurt my jackets feelings


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 11:17 PM~15854712
> *yeah I went out there and it hurt my jackets feelings
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15854503
> *HE PROBABLY SELL THE CAR FOR 200 MAJORITY OF THE BODY WORK IS DONE
> *



The car is pretty straight, I started taking it down to metal yesterday. 

Still a good price on that car...pm me the info please. Good looking out homie!

The pics are of it when I picked it up on Saturday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 11:28 PM~15854868
> *The car is pretty straight, I started taking it down to metal yesterday.
> 
> Still a good price on that car...pm me the info please.  Good looking out homie!
> ...


hey homie whats the deal with that big body is it for sale


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2009, 11:56 PM~15855161
> *
> *


fes i just left off topic there is some sick shit on there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15855223
> *fes i just left off topic there is some sick shit on there
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 12:01 AM~15855210
> *hey homie whats the deal with that big body is it for sale
> *



Nah, I just picked this up this weekend for $500. Going to try and have it ready by Spring...just started body work on it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15854538
> *pull that rag out Roy
> *


I will dog if you stroll with me.....top down y todo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 2 2009, 07:15 PM~15851668
> *That looks nice i might have to get that
> *


I'm tellin ya and since you are my dog $50....that's a hell of a deal fawwker


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 12:41 AM~15855536
> *I'm tellin ya and since you are my dog $50....that's a hell of a deal fawwker
> *



Damn, that is a hell of a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 12:22 AM~15855395
> *Nah, I just picked this up this weekend for $500. Going to try and have it ready by Spring...just started body work on it.
> *


cool cant wait to see what u do with it there nice cars


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 12:52 AM~15855613
> *cool cant wait to see what u do with it  there nice cars
> *



Thanks homie, im excited to be back in the scene.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 12:55 AM~15855631
> *Thanks homie, im excited to be back in the scene.
> *


whats ur plans for it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15855675
> *whats ur plans for it
> *



Gotta finish the body work first and prep it for paint...still havent decided what color though. I have a homie from NM that is coming up in February that will spray and lay patterns down on it. Not sure if I am going to lift her or bag her yet, first thing is first, just taking her down to metal first but so far, she is pretty straight with hardly any rust. 

But this is strictly a back yard boogie project... :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 01:03 AM~15855694
> *Gotta finish the body work first and prep it for paint...still havent decided what color though. I have a homie from NM that is coming up in February that will spray and lay patterns down on it. Not sure if I am going to lift her or bag her yet, first thing is first, just taking her down to metal first but so far, she is pretty straight with hardly any rust.
> 
> But this is strictly a back yard boogie project... :biggrin:
> *


i kno all bout that i spend a year on just body work and molding da fire wall it does take time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 01:07 AM~15855724
> *i kno all bout that i spend a year on just body work and molding da fire wall it does take time
> *



Absolutely...but thats what its all about. Built...not bought! Just my 02 cents :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 12:14 AM~15855787
> *Absolutely...but thats what its all about. Built...not bought! Just my 02 cents  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Cesar? how are things? whats up CO?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

don't worry, i got you Wrinkles.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 3 2009, 06:48 AM~15856573
> *don't worry, i got you Wrinkles.
> *


THANKS CHRIS :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED will be sporting some new pendants with plaques to match and bike plaques :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:02 AM~15856933
> *MOST HATED will be sporting some new pendants with plaques to match and bike plaques :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good Larry, who did them?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 09:35 AM~15857129
> * Looks good Larry, who did them?
> *


KrazyKutting and karzicon you can see our plaques and bike plaques in this pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:37 AM~15857140
> *KrazyKutting and karzicon you can see our plaques and bike plaques in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


  You guys never left, but it seems like you have BIG plans for next year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 09:41 AM~15857167
> * You guys never left, but it seems like you have BIG plans for next year!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


we'll probably take a step back and chill but when we bring the cars out again everyone will take notice and you can bank on it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:45 AM~15857197
> *we'll probably take a step back and chill but when we bring the cars out again everyone will take notice and you can bank on it
> *


  cant wait to see them!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 09:48 AM~15857222
> * cant wait to see them!!!
> *


me either :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good 719!!! and everyone else in the CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 08:45 AM~15857197
> *we'll probably take a step back and chill but when we bring the cars out again everyone will take notice and you can bank on it
> *


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:02 AM~15856933
> *MOST HATED will be sporting some new pendants with plaques to match and bike plaques :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



BLING BLING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody wanna make some money installing a set up?
PM me


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 11:02 AM~15857869
> *Anybody wanna make some money installing a set up?
> PM me
> *



in what


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 11:03 AM~15857876
> *in what
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *stepurgameup*

Whats up Chuck?


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

what's up larry? dude your gold accessories look tight.......can't wait to see when u finish that 59...... what up to all the other riders out there?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:02 AM~15856933
> *MOST HATED will be sporting some new pendants with plaques to match and bike plaques :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Wut up CO! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Dec 3 2009, 11:20 AM~15858009
> *what's up larry? dude your gold accessories look tight.......can't wait to see when u finish that 59...... what up to all the other riders out there?
> *


Not much homie just chillin in front of the computer being lazy


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:44 PM~15837118
> *I need that Ace fucker ....sure would look good in the Rockies
> *



so look 4 that golden nugget of a trade out there 4 me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 3 2009, 12:00 PM~15859199
> *so look 4 that golden nugget of a trade out there 4 me
> *


what you looking for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15859199
> *so look 4 that golden nugget of a trade out there 4 me
> *


mcdonalds has them there great with bbq sauce :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

whats up roy no deal on those kos?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 08:02 AM~15856933
> *MOST HATED will be sporting some new pendants with plaques to match and bike plaques :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN THOSE PLAQUES LOOK NICE, POST THE DIAMOND CHAIN YOU HAD DONE :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 3 2009, 02:19 PM~15860655
> *whats up roy no deal on those kos?
> *


nah I'm cool bro I would just sell them to get the money
unles you wanna do $25 and the KO's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 PM~15854868
> *The car is pretty straight, I started taking it down to metal yesterday.
> 
> Still a good price on that car...pm me the info please.  Good looking out homie!
> ...


is that what you picked up homie


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 03:29 PM~15861346
> *nah I'm cool bro I would just sell them to get the money
> unles you wanna do $25 and the KO's
> *


cool if you meet me in castlerock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 3 2009, 03:36 PM~15861409
> *cool if you meet me in castlerock
> *


 :0
I dunna bro I really don't wanna go that far outta my way just to get rid of tires bro
No disrespect but I'd rather they sit in the garage than spend $20 in fuel
but if you are ever going down to the springs hit me up


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

right on bro no prob good luck on the sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 3 2009, 03:53 PM~15860994
> *I SEEN THOSE PLAQUES LOOK NICE, POST THE DIAMOND CHAIN YOU HAD DONE :0
> *


I will when it's done :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 1 2009, 08:13 PM~15838981
> *http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...nockoffback.jpg
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/m...ockofffront.jpg 4 sale 120 dayton hex very clean.
> *


4 sale dayton hex.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 3 2009, 07:36 AM~15856543
> *whats up Cesar? how are things?    whats up CO?
> *


What's good Chris? Just waiting for this weather tto warm up so I can get back out in the garage. You guys coming down on Sunday ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 3 2009, 04:32 PM~15861365
> *is that what you picked up homie
> *


Yea, wasn't planning on it but I offered homeboy $500 and he said yes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15853359
> *First off, this schedule isn't final, I said that, changes are being made.  Phx, San Berdoo, Denver, and Vegas were taken off the list in respect to Lowrider Magazine.....once ALL the dates and cities are finalized AND the flyer is completed, it will be posted, until then, please be patient......... I know we can't please everyone, but we are trying to put together something that will be remembered for a longggg time.
> *


See whut I was sayin' Larry???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This is sick!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 06:43 PM~15862822
> *See whut I was sayin' Larry???
> *


So lrm dropped beto all together as well then??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 06:05 PM~15863068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i seen that in the japan topic and just stared at it for a while :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 07:05 PM~15863068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of my favorite cars right there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 07:47 PM~15863491
> *So lrm dropped beto all together as well then??
> *


Im not sure??? We're just gonna have to wait and see on dat...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Dec 3 2009, 07:48 PM~15863498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah dat muthafucka is sick... Japan ain't playin'!!! :biggrin: Them murals are so sick too... Wonder if itz lifted?


----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

hi


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


prezdent what do you think of the beach bars


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[/quote]


this is a bad ass bike in my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

those bikes are bad ass....one day I will progress to that level


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:21 PM~15863841
> *those bikes are bad ass....one day I will progress to that level
> *



lowriders and harleys go hand in hand :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15863885
> *lowriders and harleys go hand in hand :biggrin:
> *


yeah every guy I know that use to lowride has a Harley nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up wrinkles


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:28 PM~15863915
> *yeah every guy I know that use to lowride has a Harley nowadays
> *



what did you need lifted ROy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 08:31 PM~15863938
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


whats up bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is this yours??I like the bars they cool you get tired of seeing apes all the time even though they are nice. I guess it's like seeing a bunch of impalas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 08:36 PM~15864001
> *is this yours??I like the bars they cool you get tired of seeing apes all the time even though they are nice. I guess it's like seeing a bunch of impalas
> 
> 
> ...



naw its not mine, ive never ROad a bike with beach bars, but i like riding the ROad king with apes though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:35 PM~15863990
> *what did you need lifted ROy
> *


my rag :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:39 PM~15864034
> *my rag :biggrin:
> *



:uh: are you serious


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15863885
> *lowriders and harleys go hand in hand :biggrin:
> *


 wHY NOT HAVE BOTH...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 3 2009, 08:40 PM~15864043
> *wHY NOT HAVE BOTH...
> 
> 
> ...



huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15864037
> *:uh: are you serious
> *


Nah I'm just fucking around I met a guy that needs his airbags taken out of his Dually and he wants juice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15864043
> *wHY NOT HAVE BOTH...
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 




no money


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15864079
> *Nah I'm just fucking around I met a guy that needs his airbags taken out of his Dually and he wants juice
> *



doesnt your buddy john still do hydROs :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

>


this is a bad ass bike in my opinion 
[/quote]
:yes: SO IS THAT HYNA WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT SOFT TAIL :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> this is a bad ass bike in my opinion


:yes: SO IS THAT HYNA WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT SOFT TAIL :biggrin:
[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:38 PM~15864021
> *naw its not mine, ive never ROad a bike with beach bars, but i like riding the ROad king with apes though
> *


I THINK APES ARE BETTER THAN BEACH BARS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15864124
> *doesnt your buddy john still do hydROs :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that blasphemous fake ass preacher


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15864124
> *doesnt your buddy john still do hydROs :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAUL YOU ALMOST HOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2009, 10:52 AM~15845214
> *HIT UP pAUL DOG i THINK THEY ARE JUST LAYING IN HIS GARAGE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15864273
> *WUS SUP PAUL YOU ALMOST HOME!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah man, in about 2 1/2 months


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15864235
> *I THINK APES ARE BETTER THAN BEACH BARS
> *



you and me both but they look kinda cool


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 3 2009, 07:59 PM~15864319
> *yeah man, in about 2 1/2 months
> *


YEA THATS COOL I GOT 5 MONTHS LEFT :|


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 08:55 PM~15864261
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES, greenmerc77*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15864396
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES, greenmerc77
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bROther


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 08:06 PM~15864400
> *whats up bROther
> *


JUST WATCHING SOME FOOTBALL AND DRINKING AND YOU........


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 08:06 PM~15864396
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719, WRINKLES, greenmerc77
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WRINKLES, FIRMEX, greenmerc77
WUS SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 06:57 PM~15863604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Beach bar look, that's what im doing to my bike :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 08:13 PM~15864505
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WRINKLES, FIRMEX, greenmerc77
> WUS SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:08 PM~15864435
> *JUST WATCHING SOME FOOTBALL AND DRINKING AND YOU........
> *



bein bored as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Beach Bars > Apes 

IMO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 07:58 PM~15864291
> *What up Paul
> *


What's going on Mr. ROY


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15864579
> *Beach Bars > Apes
> 
> IMO
> *


I dont have a Harley but I will try the Beach Bars first and see how it looks and how it rides and if i dont like it i might put some small apes :dunno:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15864609
> *I dont have a Harley but I will try the Beach Bars first and see how it looks and how it rides and if i dont like it i might put some small apes :dunno:
> *



I wish I had one...

I like drag bars the best...not sure how comfy any of them are but riding a harley doesn't look that comfy anyway


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 3 2009, 08:21 PM~15864586
> *What's going on Mr. ROY
> *


Not much Paul just hanging in there ...you?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15864649
> *Not much Paul just hanging in there ...you?
> *


Just hanging in this 20 ft connex planning whats my next move


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 05:13 PM~15862477
> *Yea, wasn't planning on it but I offered homeboy $500 and he said yes.
> *


YOU PLANING ON FIXIN HER UP ESE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 3 2009, 09:30 PM~15864695
> *YOU PLANING ON FIXIN HER UP ESE
> *



Already started stripping her down and doing body work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 3 2009, 08:27 PM~15864666
> *Just hanging in this 20 ft connex planning whats my next move
> *


wow in a con ex huh?
That's gotta suck


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 3 2009, 08:13 PM~15864505
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WRINKLES, FIRMEX, greenmerc77
> WUS SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 3 2009, 09:26 PM~15864645
> *I wish I had one...
> 
> I like drag bars the best...not sure how comfy any of them are but riding a harley doesn't look that comfy anyway
> *



they are very


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15864830
> *Already started stripping her down and doing body work.
> *


orale  you throwin some paint on it soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Dec 3 2009, 09:26 PM~15864645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend that has a harley I'm not sure what kind it is but he said it's ruff but he rode a newer deluxe or something like that and he said it's like riding a cadillac


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up guyz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 3 2009, 09:51 PM~15864926
> *orale   you throwin some paint on it soon
> *



Not til about February or March.

How's your ranfla doing?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 10:02 PM~15865082
> *wuz up guyz
> *


What's good homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:56 PM~15865002
> *I roll drag bars on my bike
> 
> I have a friend that has a harley I'm not sure what kind it is but he said it's ruff but he rode a newer deluxe or something like that and he said it's like riding a cadillac
> *



i guess im used to it then, i dont think i could ride with stock harley bars


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 09:04 PM~15865113
> *Not til about February or March.
> 
> How's your ranfla doing?
> *


got it down at ah homies house rite now i gota replace a manifold gasket then ima start sanding it down and get some body work done


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 10:06 PM~15865132
> *What's good homie?
> *


not a lot just working on da ride and u


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15865490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relaxing for right now homie. What you doing to the ride?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15865156
> *i guess im used to it then, i dont think i could ride with stock harley bars
> *


Thats why my friend said if your used to apes anything else will be wierd if your use to drags or lower bars then apes will be wierd makes sense though.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 10:40 PM~15865651
> *That's cool. Let me know if you need any help.
> Relaxing for right now homie. What you doing to the ride?
> *


just color sanding da paint


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:55 PM~15865873
> *Thats why my friend said if your used to apes anything else will be wierd if your use to drags or lower bars then apes will be wierd makes sense though.
> *



I think drag bars would be like riding a ROcket because you have to lean over


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 09:40 PM~15865651
> *That's cool. Let me know if you need any help.
> Relaxing for right now homie. What you doing to the ride?
> *


orale homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 10:59 PM~15865928
> *I think drag bars would be like riding a ROcket because you have to lean over
> *


I don't think I was too hunched over on my bike but ofcorse the seat dropped on some bikes I can see what your saying.. I like your bike when I seen it in Pueblo I just thought you had repainted it and changed the bars..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

>


this is a bad ass bike in my opinion 
[/quote]
I LOVE THIS BIKE BUT JUST DONT LIKE THE BARS LIKE THE OTHER ONES YOU POSTED LIKE THE BEACH CRUIZER STYLE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's just a little scoot nothing fancy like you harley guys but I built it and it's fun to put around town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:08 PM~15866056
> *It's just a little scoot nothing fancy like you harley guys but I built it and it's fun to put around town
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 11:31 PM~15866348
> *
> *


I'm glad you changed your avitar that pic of chrisladen was throwing me way off :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:43 PM~15866523
> *I'm glad you changed your avitar that pic of chrisladen was throwing me way off :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I figure maybe it was a lil disrespectful to our brothers fighting out in the Middle East


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15866642
> *Yeah I figure maybe it was a lil disrespectful to our brothers fighting out in the Middle East
> *


it was funny though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 3 2009, 10:58 PM~15865915
> *just color sanding da paint
> *


Looking forward to seeing the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:52 PM~15866659
> *it was funny though
> *


Yeah it had me bustin up when I was making it because I been calling him that for a few years



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is nice....too pricey but nice
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1493576494.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 12:25 AM~15867013
> *This is nice....too pricey but nice
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1493576494.html
> *


I don't care for the bumper extension though but I like the car


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 3 2009, 04:38 PM~15862070
> *What's good Chris?  Just waiting for this weather tto warm up so I can get back out in the garage. You guys coming down on Sunday ?
> *


yea, Rich and Jay(one of our other officers) is going to head up there to represent us. they are going to see what that is all about and see how that up there could maybe help us down here. the invite i got says saturday though. Rich will bring information back south for any other clubs that are interested but cant make it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 11:04 PM~15866004
> *I don't think I was too hunched over on my bike but ofcorse the seat dropped on some bikes I can see what your saying.. I like your bike when I seen it in Pueblo I just thought you had repainted it and changed the bars..
> *


I haven't done anything with the bike besides ride it every nowandthen :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 4 2009, 07:59 AM~15868431
> *yea, Rich and Jay(one of our other officers) is going to head up there to represent us. they are going to see what that is all about and see how that up there could maybe help us down here. the invite i got says saturday though.  Rich will bring information back south for any other clubs that are interested but cant make it.
> *




That's weird, the flyer says Sunday, December 6th. I will find out for ya and text you the correct info primo.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 4 2009, 07:55 AM~15868681
> *That's weird, the flyer says Sunday, December 6th. I will find out for ya and text you the correct info primo.
> *


yea i would appreciate that bro. the invite i got on my space said dec 5 from 2-4 it looked like the same one you texted me the first time.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:51 PM~15866642
> *Yeah I figure maybe it was a lil disrespectful to our brothers fighting out in the Middle East
> *


I DON'T THINK ITS DISRESPECTFUL I THINK ITS FUUNY AS HELL :biggrin: YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY IS JERRY TALKING BOUT ARONALD PUT THAT UP IF YOU CAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO........*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2009, 08:20 AM~15868520
> *I haven't done anything with the bike besides ride it every nowandthen :biggrin:
> *


thats what should be done with it


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:28 AM~15868896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, Anson72, Lowlifes63, painloc21
Whut Up!!! Where you been homie, how's da bomb coming along???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:26 AM~15868881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 4 2009, 10:51 AM~15869666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey hey hey loco hey :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO RYDERZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 4 2009, 10:53 AM~15869690
> *WUS SUP COLORADO RYDERZ
> *


Not much Wrinkles when you coming home??Did you decide to stay in the military??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:52 AM~15869683
> *hey hey hey loco hey :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:53 AM~15869695
> *Not much Wrinkles when you coming home??Did you decide to stay in the military??
> *


WUS SUP LARRY I SHOULD BE HOME IN MIDDLE OF MAY OR BEGINING OF JUNE AND DONT KNOW YET BOUT STAYING IN THE MILITARY YET


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 4 2009, 10:58 AM~15869732
> *WUS SUP LARRY I SHOULD BE HOME IN MIDDLE OF MAY OR BEGINING OF JUNE AND DONT KNOW YET BOUT STAYING IN THE MILITARY YET
> *


what ever you decide I'm sure it'll be best for you and your family, can't wait to kick it again  I'm gonna have to remember when your coming home I think I asked you before but I forget stuff :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS HOW YOU DOING


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good bro. my wife talked to yours yesterday and looks like she will make the party :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 4 2009, 10:02 AM~15869773
> *Good bro. my wife talked to yours yesterday and looks like she will make the party :biggrin:
> *


THATS FIRME HOPE SHE DON'T GET OUT OF CONTROL :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:59 AM~15869740
> *what ever you decide I'm sure it'll be best for you and your family, can't wait to kick it again  I'm gonna have to remember when your coming home I think I asked you before but I forget stuff :biggrin:
> *


YEA ITS SOMETHING I GOT TO TALK TO THE WIFE BOUT CAUSE IAM ALWAYS GETTING DEPLOYED AT THIS RATE SHE GONNA GET TIRED OF ME GONE .....BUT WE'LL SEE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'AM OUTS COLORADO TIME TO GO TO BED GOTTA GO TO WORK 430 IN THE MORNING :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 4 2009, 10:18 AM~15869888
> *WELL I'AM OUTS COLORADO TIME TO GO TO BED GOTTA GO TO WORK 430 IN THE MORNING :angry:
> *


suck it easy Wrinkles


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 4 2009, 11:18 AM~15869888
> *WELL I'AM OUTS COLORADO TIME TO GO TO BED GOTTA GO TO WORK 430 IN THE MORNING :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Rich
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1494008882.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 12:02 PM~15870308
> *Here ya go Rich
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1494008882.html
> *


not a bad price for 1500 more when it was for sale he could of bought the pink one with the silver leaving chrome undercarriage and 2 pumps with some reinforcements on it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 11:43 AM~15870742
> *not a bad price for 1500 more when it was for sale he could of bought the pink one with the silver leaving chrome undercarriage and 2 pumps with some reinforcements on it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that fucker was definately worth it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2009, 10:47 AM~15869622
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, Anson72, Lowlifes63, painloc21
> Whut Up!!! Where you been homie, how's da bomb coming along???
> *



You don't even wanna know homie. Swiph dident do alot of the work he overcharged me for, the work he did do was half assed, parts are missing and when I went to go picc it up it was left in pieces in the mud coverd in snow in the middle of a feild. The short and sweet of it is I got royaly ass fucced with no lube. I've wrote him a letter asking him to make this right. But I ain't gonna hold my breath.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy kerosene?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what it do wedo i'll c rollin by today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15871009
> *You don't even wanna know homie. Swiph dident do alot of the work he overcharged me for, the work he did do was half assed, parts are missing and when I went to go picc it up it was left in pieces in the mud coverd in snow in the middle of a feild. The short and sweet of it is I got royaly ass fucced with no lube. I've wrote him a letter asking him to make this right. But I ain't gonna hold my breath.
> *


Damn homie sorry to hear dat... hopefully it all works out in the end, you gotta keep on pushin'...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 01:24 PM~15871258
> *Anyone know where to buy kerosene?
> *


Sportsmans warehouse or ace, somethin like that.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 4 2009, 01:06 PM~15871693
> *Sportsmans warehouse or ace, somethin like that.
> *


Thanks, need to get the garage heated, to continue work on the ride


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 02:08 PM~15871708
> *Thanks, need to get the garage heated, to continue work on the ride
> *


 :thumbsup: Cool wut you workin on?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 02:08 PM~15871708
> *Thanks, need to get the garage heated, to continue work on the ride
> *


x2 I need to get in my garage and finish this rack!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wish my garage was big enough for my ride!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 02:08 PM~15871708
> *Thanks, need to get the garage heated, to continue work on the ride
> *


X3....I need to invest in a space heater.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 4 2009, 01:09 PM~15871722
> *:thumbsup:  Cool wut you workin on?
> *


72 Monte, check my link at the bottom!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15871619
> *Damn homie sorry to hear dat... hopefully it all works out in the end, you gotta keep on pushin'...
> *


x2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 03:31 PM~15872414
> *72 Monte, check my link at the bottom!!
> *


you related to mike with the cut?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 12:24 PM~15871258
> *Anyone know where to buy kerosene?
> *


 PRIMOS Alameda and Sheridan the old gas station down the hill from burger king... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15874543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you didn't listen to rap??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 06:20 PM~15874634
> *I thought you didn't listen to rap??
> *


Not todays rap
Not too much bro but when Latin Rap barely hit the streets I was all over it :biggrin: 
I am just trying to get some stuff for my ipod on ebay right now and came across a few jams from the early 90's.....I was stuck on this one for a while


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this jam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 06:38 PM~15874836
> *I like this jam
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this is the kinda shit I listen to in the rag doh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I been trying to but Lowrider soundtrack volume 9 for awhile now but fuckers be wanting like 30-70 for it :angry: 
look at this shit 
http://www.amazon.com/Lowrider-Soundtrack-...s/dp/B0000037XJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 07:46 PM~15874944
> *I been trying to but Lowrider soundtrack volume 9 for awhile now but fuckers be wanting like 30-70 for it :angry:
> look at this shit
> http://www.amazon.com/Lowrider-Soundtrack-...s/dp/B0000037XJ
> *


DL it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 06:47 PM~15874956
> *DL it :biggrin:
> *


Can't find a couple of the good songs to download it and since i heard that bish got charged lik 10k per download I been like fuck dat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

C'mon man who pays 117 for a friggen CD?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 07:48 PM~15874979
> *Can't find a couple of the good songs to download it and since i heard that bish got charged lik 10k per download I been like fuck dat
> *


no shit and fuck that price of the cd


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I think i have that on cassette :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 01:24 PM~15871258
> *Anyone know where to buy kerosene?
> *


u can buy it by da 5 gal. jug at home depot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2009, 08:25 PM~15875309
> *I think i have that on cassette :biggrin:
> *


ole skoo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15875309
> *I think i have that on cassette :biggrin:
> *


you fawker....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 07:56 PM~15875616
> *you fawker....lol
> *


you know damn well it was made on 8 track :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*So anybody got big plans for 2010?
I know a few new plaques might be showing up and quite a few new cars, alot with undies or traditionals poppin back up.Next year should be Impala heaven for the Rockies not to mention all the G-bodies,Lincs and Caddies coming with the chrome and paint.
I hope to just have new paint and Guts by Cinco....anybody else care to share thier goals ?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:06 PM~15875719
> *So anybody got big plans for 2010?
> I know a few new plaques might be showing up and quite a few new cars, alot with undies or traditionals poppin back up.Next year should be Impala heaven for the Rockies not to mention all the G-bodies,Lincs and Caddies coming with the chrome and paint.
> I hope to just have new paint and Guts by Cinco....anybody else care to share thier goals ?
> *


when you say impala heaven makes me want to sell my ride more and more


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:12 PM~15875764
> *when you say impala heaven makes me want to sell my ride more and more
> *


You dont want to do that bro people will kill for a 59 in the shape yours is in.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:12 PM~15875764
> *when you say impala heaven makes me want to sell my ride more and more
> *


I think it's alot of peoples goals to get Impalas out here dog.There are alot of Rags coming out this year and next too.I been like you dog looking at the Tri 5's,,,,,,but I been peepin tha Bubbles tambien


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:06 PM~15875719
> *So anybody got big plans for 2010?
> I know a few new plaques might be showing up and quite a few new cars, alot with undies or traditionals poppin back up.Next year should be Impala heaven for the Rockies not to mention all the G-bodies,Lincs and Caddies coming with the chrome and paint.
> I hope to just have new paint and Guts by Cinco....anybody else care to share thier goals ?
> *


my car that i show will be my 64 for quite awhile and getting better every chance i get. Putting 605 0r 500 steering in once they come frome chrome . so i'll be selling my old power steering stuff wich is new and some chrome.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:15 PM~15875805
> *I think it's alot of peoples goals to get Impalas out here dog.There are alot of Rags coming out this year and next too.I been like you dog looking at the Tri 5's,,,,,,but I been peepin tha Bubbles tambien
> *


I know where a 57 hardtop is I might just try and sell my ride and pick that up but I need to make sure the guy still has it first.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2009, 09:14 PM~15875792
> *You dont want to do that bro people will kill for a 59 in the shape yours is in.
> *




X 110....I concur


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2009, 09:14 PM~15875792
> *You dont want to do that bro people will kill for a 59 in the shape yours is in.
> *


fred flinstones floor pan was better than mine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone know the best way to get ahold of Beto with ODB?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15875847
> *fred flinstones floor pan was better than mine
> *


floor pans are the norm on Impalas bro,trunk pans,body mounts,rockers,trunk pan.....you name it bro
If it was easy you'd see any lame in an Impy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15875950
> *floor pans are the norm on Impalas bro,trunk pans,body mounts,rockers,trunk pan.....you name it bro
> If it was easy you'd see any lame in an Impy
> *


I can fix em with the quickness so I'm not worried about them alot of impala guys told me as long as the quarters and shit like that on my car aren't rusted I'm good and they are not even around the rear liscense plate is solid like on some I've seen them rusted out..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, Lowlifes63, RAG3ROY, *TOPTHIS*, Keepn'itReal

*MOST HATED*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:29 PM~15875950
> *floor pans are the norm on Impalas bro,trunk pans,body mounts,rockers,trunk pan.....you name it bro
> If it was easy you'd see any lame in an Impy
> *


I got my work cut out too if this ride is kept,it's clean and all but was done like 8 years ago so the floorpans that was replaced weren't molded,it can use a trunk pan,and some inside rocker work.......No biggie just time and money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:31 PM~15875966
> *I can fix em with the quickness so I'm not worried about them alot of impala guys told me as long as the quarters and shit like that on my car aren't rusted I'm good and they are not even around the rear liscense plate is solid like on some I've seen them rusted out..
> *


you car is in alot better shape than 90% of the HT 9's out there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:33 PM~15875986
> *I got my work cut out too if this ride is kept,it's clean and all but was done like 8 years ago so the floorpans that was replaced weren't molded,it can use a trunk pan,and some inside rocker work.......No biggie  just time and money
> *


Thats cool I have my seats and carpet ripped out ready to cut out the entire floor pan I figured it'd look better and be better just to replace the whole thing in one sheet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15876016
> *Thats cool I have my seats and carpet ripped out ready to cut out the entire floor pan I figured it'd look better and be better just to replace the whole thing in one sheet.
> *


so ....how much that tri 5 going for? :cheesy:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15873404
> *you related to mike with the cut?
> *


Mike who?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:06 PM~15875719
> *So anybody got big plans for 2010?
> I know a few new plaques might be showing up and quite a few new cars, alot with undies or traditionals poppin back up.Next year should be Impala heaven for the Rockies not to mention all the G-bodies,Lincs and Caddies coming with the chrome and paint.
> I hope to just have new paint and Guts by Cinco....anybody else care to share thier goals ?
> *


We been slackin' but this is our "make it or break it year"


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:06 PM~15875719
> *So anybody got big plans for 2010?
> I know a few new plaques might be showing up and quite a few new cars, alot with undies or traditionals poppin back up.Next year should be Impala heaven for the Rockies not to mention all the G-bodies,Lincs and Caddies coming with the chrome and paint.
> I hope to just have new paint and Guts by Cinco....anybody else care to share thier goals ?
> *


Hoppin to have my monte done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15876016
> *Thats cool I have my seats and carpet ripped out ready to cut out the entire floor pan I figured it'd look better and be better just to replace the whole thing in one sheet.
> *


That's what I'm thinking of doing if this is my keeper.
I been looking into Rotisserie's but it's gonna be really hard to break down my ride that is clean as hell to do a frame off.But sooner or later Imma have to build my own ride and I have had this one the longest and put alot more physical labor into this one than any other.
Can you actually believe I got a renewal for my tags today.....that's right a year Mudda fawkas.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 08:47 PM~15876117
> *Mike who?
> *


*JONES* :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:53 PM~15876166
> *JONES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 06:44 PM~15874910
> *this is the kinda shit I listen to in the rag doh
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OLDIES ALLDAY HOMIE PURO EAST SIDE STORYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:45 PM~15876092
> *so ....how much that tri 5 going for? :cheesy:
> *


18k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2009, 09:49 PM~15876133
> *We been slackin' but this is our "make it or break it year"
> *


Good luck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:00 PM~15876224
> *18k
> *


that's a nice price......post pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15876247
> *that's a nice price......post pics
> *


I didn't have my camera but the car is in I'd say better shape then my 59 it's all there it's orange with like new black original interior 283 I believe is what the engine size is and it's always that I know of been garage kept I never seen it out before.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15876227
> *Good luck
> *


Don't worry we're on the downslide finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2009, 09:49 PM~15876133
> *We been slackin' but this is our "make it or break it year"
> *


How is the M thing goin fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15876269
> *How is the M thing goin fes
> *


I think thats what he's talking about make it or break it


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> this is the kinda shit I listen to in the rag doh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:52 PM~15876158
> *That's what I'm thinking of doing if this is my keeper.
> I been looking into Rotisserie's but it's gonna be really hard to break down my ride that is clean as hell to do a frame off.But sooner or later Imma have to build my own ride and I have had this one the longest and put alot more physical labor into this one than any other.
> Can you actually believe I got a renewal for my tags today.....that's right a year Mudda fawkas.......
> *


It's hard to take apart a car that is running and when you think it's gonna be torn apart you gonna have tons of cash into and can't drive it makes it even harder. My car is the perfect candidate because it needs a lifter and probably could use motor rebuild so I don't drive it anyway


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Dec 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15876269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Thatz what I was talking about, and I don't wanna set a date or anything but were so close... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan ,when you coming back down foolio?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 4 2009, 08:55 PM~15876195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OLDIES ALLDAY HOMIE PURO EAST SIDE STORYS
> *


hell ya homie, oldies!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2009, 10:59 PM~15876773
> *What up Ivan ,when you coming back down foolio?
> *


On the 19th to go and give presents to the family we are helping out for christmas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15876826
> *On the 19th to go and give presents to the family we are helping out for christmas
> *


let me know I would really love to be a part of Giving homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15875874
> *Does anyone know the best way to get ahold of Beto with ODB?
> *


da only way is calling him on his cell phone and leave a message its really hard to get him to anwser but keep calling


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15871619
> *Damn homie sorry to hear dat... hopefully it all works out in the end, you gotta keep on pushin'...
> *


Thanks guys. I'm sure it will all turn out fine. Cipi has offered to help me anyway he can and I'm gonna take him up on that and I'm gonna try and do as much as I can myself. Anyone wanna teach me how to weld sheetmetal?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 03:19 AM~15878586
> *Thanks guys. I'm sure it will all turn out fine. Cipi has offered to help me anyway he can and I'm gonna take him up on that and I'm gonna try and do as much as I can myself. Anyone wanna teach me how to weld sheetmetal?
> *


 it's easy to weld sheet metal just be patient


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 04:29 AM~15878786
> *it's easy to weld sheet metal just be patient
> *


I did some welding in high school. Mostly arc and some wire fed but that was 15 years ago. I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with no garage or tools to speak of. But where there is a will there is a way. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15878965
> *I did some welding in high school. Mostly arc and some wire fed but that was 15 years ago. I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with no garage or tools to speak of. But where there is a will there is a way.  :biggrin:
> *


You could use the garage if you need it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAULITO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2009, 08:37 AM~15879169
> *You could use the garage if you need it
> *


Fucc yeah Chucc that's why your my bff (no ****) If your serious then all I need is to buy, borrow or steal a welder and we are in business.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 09:12 AM~15879271
> *Fucc yeah Chucc that's why your my bff (no ****) If your serious then all I need is to buy, borrow or steal a welder and we are in business.
> *


Call me perRO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15878965
> *I did some welding in high school. Mostly arc and some wire fed but that was 15 years ago. I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with no garage or tools to speak of. But where there is a will there is a way.  :biggrin:
> *


Too bad you are down south, I have a welder and a garage you could of used.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 5 2009, 11:43 AM~15879973
> *Too bad you are down south, I have a welder and a garage you could of used.
> *



Thanks anyway homie. I really do appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 11:47 AM~15879996
> *Thanks anyway homie. I really do appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime homie...good luck with the build.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15878965
> *I did some welding in high school. Mostly arc and some wire fed but that was 15 years ago. I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with no garage or tools to speak of. But where there is a will there is a way.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15878965
> *I did some welding in high school. Mostly arc and some wire fed but that was 15 years ago. I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with no garage or tools to speak of. But where there is a will there is a way.  :biggrin:
> *


When you weld with gas on the sheet metal for the floors it should sound like bacon sizzling. Thats how i was taught by a auto body guy the homie JOSE.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 4 2009, 09:47 PM~15876117
> *Mike who?
> *


Sisneros :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Larry you a baller I got a cutlass you can get for that plaque


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 12:54 PM~15880411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Dope homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 01:06 PM~15880510
> *Damn Larry you a baller I got a cutlass you  can get for that plaque
> *


everyone in the club rolls the same plaque so this is the one we chose so we all have one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My daughter has a plaque for her pedal car and Ruben has one for his boys bike


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 02:32 PM~15881122
> *everyone in the club rolls the same plaque so this is the one we chose so we all have one
> *


You guys are all ballers than. and you almost made it sound like before you guys shared only one plaque and took turns with it at the shows. But i know what you meant bro. Thats good that they all look alike. Now buy my cutty from me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 02:35 PM~15881148
> *You guys are all ballers than. and you almost made it sound like before you guys shared only one plaque and took turns with it at the shows. But i know what you meant bro. Thats good that they all look alike. Now buy my cutty from me :biggrin:
> *


sell it to me cheap :biggrin: oh and you've had an engrave plaque for a while buddy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2009, 03:19 AM~15878586
> *Thanks guys. I'm sure it will all turn out fine. Cipi has offered to help me anyway he can and I'm gonna take him up on that and I'm gonna try and do as much as I can myself. Anyone wanna teach me how to weld sheetmetal?
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 02:37 PM~15881159
> *sell it to me cheap :biggrin: oh and you've had an engrave plaque for a while buddy
> *


Its double engraved also Give me a price we may come to a deal i just might be over this car already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got some chrome hood hinges for a regal i was told they fit a cutlass but they dont 100 shipped


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

general air offers weldin classes for like 50 buccs 
i've also been told no bacon sounds when welding 
sizzlin bacon means dirty metal or gases n co2 aren't 
right like weldin in da wind causes da gas to blow away 
all welds should be smooth n not blotched


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 04:04 PM~15881804
> *I've got some chrome hood hinges for a regal i was told they fit a cutlass but they dont  100 shipped
> *


pm some pix homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 04:27 PM~15881962
> *general air offers weldin classes for like 50 buccs
> i've also been told no bacon sounds when welding
> sizzlin bacon means dirty metal or gases n co2 aren't
> ...



it sounds like you know what you are doin, its a good thing that you and wedo are buddies because he is gonna ask you to weld it up for him :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 04:27 PM~15881962
> *general air offers weldin classes for like 50 buccs
> i've also been told no bacon sounds when welding
> sizzlin bacon means dirty metal or gases n co2 aren't
> ...


Damn my teacher sucks then :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 04:28 PM~15881972
> *pm some pix homie
> *


Alright i'll get some taken


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll just watch him weld hands on is da best way to learn


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 04:39 PM~15882029
> *i'll just watch him weld hands on is da best way to learn
> *



damn what a friend


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll help a lil bit tho


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 04:27 PM~15881962
> *general air offers weldin classes for like 50 buccs
> i've also been told no bacon sounds when welding
> sizzlin bacon means dirty metal or gases n co2 aren't
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 04:49 PM~15882085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Izzy jump on these!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that's a good price Ivan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 02:39 PM~15881172
> *Its double engraved also Give me a price we may come to a deal i just might be over this car already
> *


you'll want deeper than what my pockets are


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 04:49 PM~15882085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want those!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 03:58 PM~15882112
> *Izzy jump on these!!!
> *



Good looking out Homie!!!
But I got hood shocks on mine bro  
Other wise I'd be all about it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 04:22 PM~15882214
> *I want those!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Those will look good on da Kush Homie!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

i got shoccs on my too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 5 2009, 05:23 PM~15882225
> *Those will look good on da Kush Homie!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good with fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 5 2009, 06:06 PM~15882484
> *whats good with fes
> *


Nuthin' much just tryin' to finish my projects... but I was gonna say most of the Regals I've seen have the shocks on the hood!!! (I had forgot about Izzy's but I remember now)


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

what year are those hinges from homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know i bought them from crazy cutty he said they were from a regal not sure what year


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 06:41 PM~15882710
> *I dont know i bought them from crazy cutty he said they were from a regal not sure what year
> *


you still got does hinges


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15883170
> *you still got does hinges
> *


Yeah do you happen to know what they fit exactly ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 07:48 PM~15883193
> *Yeah do you happen to know what they fit exactly  ?
> *


just a guess but they look like monte carlo/el camino hood hinges..these don't need the shock because they have the spring on them..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15883211
> *just a guess but they look like monte carlo/el camino hood hinges..these don't need the shock because they have the spring on them..
> *


got any pics of your elco that shows the hinges


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15883251
> *got any pics of your elco that shows the hinges
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yup there 80s monte carlo/el camino hood hinges


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont think they are my hinges on the cutlass look exact to your el camino hinges. These ones are wider at the bracket that touches the hood thats whats throwing me off . I'm wondering if they are a 78-79 cutlass or regal hinge


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15883336
> *I dont think they are my hinges on the cutlass look exact to your el camino hinges. These ones are wider at the bracket that touches the hood thats whats throwing me off . I'm wondering if they are a 78-79 cutlass or regal hinge
> *


that sux you can't do shit with them until you find out what they fit


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:15 PM~15883428
> *that sux you can't do shit with them until you find out what they fit
> *


Yeah i know it sucks I think i should sell them to Roy theyll fit his 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 07:22 PM~15883473
> *Yeah i know it sucks I think i should sell them to Roy theyll fit his 63
> *


I got $50 on em


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15884577
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO
> *


What up fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 06:56 PM~15883269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta miss that fucker Larry


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good guys


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 5 2009, 11:28 AM~15880259
> *Sisneros  :uh:
> *


not that I know of :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 5 2009, 10:38 PM~15884682
> *you gotta miss that fucker Larry
> *


not really I just miss having a car to roll


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15885206
> *not really I just miss having a car to roll
> *


you don't roll the '59?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15885225
> *you don't roll the '59?
> *


it's a piece of shit, honestly..It has a stuck lifter and could use a motor rebuild so when you drive it you smell like exhaust bad and that can't be good for you but I'm tearing it apart now so won't drive it again until it's finished.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:33 PM~15885236
> *it's a piece of shit, honestly..It has a stuck lifter and could use a motor rebuild so when you drive it you smell like exhaust bad and that can't be good for you but I'm tearing it apart now so won't drive it again until it's finished.
> *


  you got a '59 enough said!!! :biggrin: Im sure it'll be alot of work to get it to Most Hated quality but it will be worth it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:33 PM~15885236
> *it's a piece of shit, honestly..It has a stuck lifter and could use a motor rebuild so when you drive it you smell like exhaust bad and that can't be good for you but I'm tearing it apart now so won't drive it again until it's finished.
> *


  you got a '59 enough said!!! :biggrin: Im sure it'll be alot of work to get it to Most Hated quality but it will be worth it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15885309
> * you got a '59 enough said!!!  :biggrin: Im sure it'll be alot of work to get it to Most Hated quality but it will be worth it!!!
> *


Yeah it's gonna take time this might be my last build with how high costs are on shit so I need to make it my best.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:47 PM~15885337
> *Yeah it's gonna take time this might be my last build with how high costs are on shit so I need to make it my best.
> *


 :thumbsup: Im sure it will be...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 11:48 PM~15885350
> *:thumbsup: Im sure it will be...
> *


Don't you have an impala??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:49 PM~15885356
> *Don't you have an impala??
> *


 '66 HT SS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 5 2009, 11:54 PM~15885383
> *'66 HT SS
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2009, 08:37 AM~15879169
> *You could use the garage if you need it
> *



i have located a mig and gas welder so if i can use your garage the homie Devil and the homie Dave know how to weld and will teach me we can get this ball rollin. I wanna do most of it hands on.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2009, 10:31 AM~15887365
> *i have located a mig and gas welder so if i can use your garage the homie Devil and the homie Dave know how to weld and will teach me we can get this ball rollin. I wanna do most of it hands on.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 6 2009, 02:00 PM~15888839
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up RenzO


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2009, 10:31 AM~15887365
> *i have located a mig and gas welder so if i can use your garage the homie Devil and the homie Dave know how to weld and will teach me we can get this ball rollin. I wanna do most of it hands on.
> *


whats all goin to get welded homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*how about that RAIDERS comeback !!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 6 2009, 10:19 AM~15887629
> *Good morning Colorado.
> *


whats good Cesar?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

some good football games today :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 6 2009, 03:07 PM~15889271
> *whats all goin to get welded homie
> *


i gotta fix those body mounts that cocc succer fucced up and patch the right front floor pan. Patch the wheel well in the trunk and the spot were the floor shifter was.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15889616
> *i gotta fix those body mounts that cocc succer fucced up and patch the right front floor pan. Patch the wheel well in the trunk and the spot were the floor shifter was.
> *


damn cocc succer huh 
kool deal homie i'm ready to get dirty just let me know


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15889630
> *damn cocc succer huh
> kool deal homie i'm ready to get dirty just let me know
> *


yeah cocc succer. That fuccin ****** got me for over 4 g's homie. So its fucc Swiph for life!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

damn homie 
that chump change to some of these ballers on here


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 6 2009, 04:03 PM~15889666
> *damn homie
> that chump change to some of these ballers on here
> *



lol yeah but it aint to me.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2009, 04:06 PM~15889692
> *lol yeah but it aint to me.
> *


yeah homie i know 
went to court fees n a lawyer 
still not enough to keep him out tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how do you guys like that snow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2009, 04:00 PM~15890183
> *how do you guys like that snow?
> *


What snow?
it's clear here


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 02:11 PM~15889296
> *how about that RAIDERS comeback !!!
> *


I hate the raiders, but it was a good win, escepcially cuz it helped the BRONCOS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 05:02 PM~15890194
> *What snow?
> it's clear here
> *


Liar :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2009, 04:11 PM~15890275
> *Liar :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 6 2009, 05:03 PM~15890200
> *I hate the raiders, but it was a good win, escepcially cuz it helped the BRONCOS!! :biggrin:
> *


Thatz whut I was thinking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 6 2009, 04:01 PM~15889643
> *yeah cocc succer. That fuccin ****** got me for over 4 g's homie. So its fucc Swiph for life!
> *


 :0 Damn homie... Im sure you guyz can get it figured out, It might take a while though...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know what it feels like to dump money into a car for someone to treat your car like shit cuz it isnt theirs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 6 2009, 03:40 PM~15889488
> *whats good Cesar?
> *



Whats going on Chris! !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn I hate this cold ass weather :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 6 2009, 11:25 PM~15894456
> *Damn I hate this cold ass weather  :biggrin:
> *



+1...I gotta find me a Kerosene Heater for the garage


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 6 2009, 10:59 PM~15895090
> *+1...I gotta find me a Kerosene Heater for the garage
> *


whats good bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 7 2009, 12:32 AM~15895527
> *whats good bro?
> *



Working bro, trying to make that scratch so I can finish the ranfla. How are things down south?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 6 2009, 08:44 PM~15892459
> *:0 Damn homie... Im sure you guyz can get it figured out, It might take a while though...
> *


he could fix this whole situation by calling my primo and telling him to sell off parts of his (swiphs) impala and give me the funds to pay me bacc. That's what a real man and a real club brother would do. But he's a piece off shit. He hustled me from day one way over charging me for the work. That was my fault for not doing my homework. Still makes him a piece of shit but it was my fault. Chalk that up as a loss. But then to not even do the work he charged me out the ass for and to leave my ride in pieces, in the mud, uncovered. Naw that's just too much for me to take. And he was always telling me "your primo is like a brother to me I'll never do you dirty" blah blah blah. Like I said I sent him a letter and he has to have got it by now. But still I ain't heard a word from him so I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 6 2009, 09:03 PM~15892673
> *I know what it feels like to dump money into a car for someone to treat your car like shit cuz it isnt theirs
> *


Yeah I hear you bro. It hurts even worse when it's a club brother. But please don't let this piece of shit reflect on the rest of my brothers from Rollerz Only. Chucc, Cipi and others have been willing to help me fix this mess I'm in. It's still RO for life on mine. And once Swiph pays me bacc and oncehe gets out and we get em from the shoulders we can be cool again too.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 7 2009, 12:36 AM~15895574
> *he could fix this whole situation by calling my primo and telling him to sell off parts of his (swiphs) impala and give me the funds to pay me bacc. That's what a real man and a real club brother would do. But he's a piece off shit. He hustled me from day one way over charging me for the work. That was my fault for not doing my homework. Still makes him a piece of shit but it was my fault. Chalk that up as a loss. But then to not even do the work he charged me out the ass for and to leave my ride in pieces, in the mud, uncovered. Naw that's just too much for me to take. And he was always telling me "your primo is like a brother to me I'll never do you dirty" blah blah blah. Like I said I sent him a letter and he has to have got it by now. But still I ain't heard a word from him so I ain't holding my breath.
> *



Man, I feel your pain homie, I got phuked with no kiss 7 years ago when I bought my 63 Impala, homeboy out in Fresno who used to work for Showtime Hydraulics was supposed to work on it for me, wrap my frame, teloscopic drive shaft, the whole nine. Well, homeboy got fired from Showtime and screwed me for about $4k worth of work, so when I got my car shipped back to me, it was in pieces, no reinforcements, no extensions, no batteries...nada...I just got screwed. I learned after that its just better not only to do business locally, but to learn to do it yourself. Hard lesson learned primo but you will bounce back on top of this in no time. Keep your head up.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Dec 6 2009, 03:03 PM~15889666
> *damn homie
> that chump change to some of these ballers on here
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 6 2009, 08:03 PM~15892673
> *I know what it feels like to dump money into a car for someone to treat your car like shit cuz it isnt theirs
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn only 1 degree outside and snowpacked :thumbsdown:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 07:32 AM~15897037
> *Damn only 1 degree outside and snowpacked :thumbsdown:
> *


 hno: hno: THIS IS THE WAY YOU SHOULD BE SHAKIN WHEN ITS THAT COLD :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 07:32 AM~15897037
> *Damn only 1 degree outside and snowpacked :thumbsdown:
> *


THIS MIGHT SOUND STUPID BUT POST A PIC


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2009, 08:40 AM~15897082
> *THIS MIGHT SOUND STUPID BUT POST A PIC
> *


You must be missin the snow wrinks :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2009, 07:59 AM~15897186
> *You must be missin the snow wrinks :biggrin:
> *


NOT JUST THE SNOW CHUCK BUT THE FAMILIA TO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 7 2009, 09:37 AM~15897497
> *NOT JUST THE SNOW CHUCK BUT THE FAMILIA TO  :biggrin:
> *



i bet bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 7 2009, 07:18 AM~15896673
> *
> *


so your admiting your a baller??I knew it when that cougar came out with all that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 11:44 AM~15898659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was clear over there?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2009, 11:22 AM~15899040
> *I thought it was clear over there?? :biggrin:
> *


*Clear*ly snowcovered :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2009, 09:39 AM~15898015
> *so your admiting your a baller??I knew it when that cougar came out with all that chrome :biggrin:
> *


He's a baller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 04:41 PM~15901853
> *He's a baller
> *


I know


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

sup colorado riders


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15904621
> *sup colorado riders
> *



Whats up Mike...long time no talk, how are things ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2009, 09:39 AM~15898015
> *so your admiting your a baller??I knew it when that cougar came out with all that chrome :biggrin:
> *


 :no: i was just saying that for you Mr. 59/Boulevard Bully/bobber x3/engraved gold and chrome plaques


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 03:41 PM~15901853
> *He's a baller
> *


I know you are Mr. Roy, just look at your garage, you even got snow outside for christmas decoration, I cant afford that shit


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Wrinkles :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15905528
> *:no:  i was just saying that for you Mr. 59/Boulevard Bully/bobber x3/engraved gold and chrome plaques
> *


Just a drop in the bucket compared to you bro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 7 2009, 11:37 PM~15908896
> *:biggrin:
> *


KE ONDA HOMIE WATS GOIN ON


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 12:48 AM~15909010
> *KE ONDA HOMIE WATS GOIN ON
> *



Q vo primo, things are good. Hoping this weather will warm up so I can get back out to the garage and start working on the ride again. How have you been primo?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15909112
> *Q vo primo, things are good. Hoping this weather will warm up so I can get back out to the garage and start working on the ride again. How have you been primo?
> *


BEEN JUS CHILLIN TA FRIO DE AMADRES GETTING ALOT OF SNOW OVER HERE CARNAL HOPE IT WARMS UP SOON


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 01:09 AM~15909232
> *BEEN JUS CHILLIN TA FRIO DE AMADRES  GETTING ALOT OF SNOW OVER HERE CARNAL HOPE IT WARMS UP SOON
> *



No doubt, hows the ranfla coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 7 2009, 12:36 AM~15895574
> *he could fix this whole situation by calling my primo and telling him to sell off parts of his (swiphs) impala and give me the funds to pay me bacc. That's what a real man and a real club brother would do. But he's a piece off shit. He hustled me from day one way over charging me for the work. That was my fault for not doing my homework. Still makes him a piece of shit but it was my fault. Chalk that up as a loss. But then to not even do the work he charged me out the ass for and to leave my ride in pieces, in the mud, uncovered. Naw that's just too much for me to take. And he was always telling me "your primo is like a brother to me I'll never do you dirty" blah blah blah. Like I said I sent him a letter and he has to have got it by now. But still I ain't heard a word from him so I ain't holding my breath.
> *


  I see whut your saying homie...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 8 2009, 12:11 AM~15909261
> *No doubt, hows the ranfla coming along?
> *


HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO DO ANYTHING TO IT ITS BEEN FREEZING IM JUS WAITING FOR IT TO WARM UP TO GET BACK AT IT IM STARTING TO SAND IT DOWN HOWS YOUR RANFLA DOIN PRIMO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 01:23 AM~15909361
> *HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO DO ANYTHING TO IT ITS BEEN FREEZING IM JUS WAITING FOR IT TO WARM UP TO GET BACK AT IT IM STARTING TO SAND IT DOWN HOWS YOUR RANFLA DOIN PRIMO
> *



Doing the same, sanding it down and taking care of any lil flaws I find in the metal. Really trying to finish it all so I can get it primed within the next couple of weeks and smooth her out after priming. 

Also got my welder back so I am considering shaving the doors...not sure yet though.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 8 2009, 12:26 AM~15909384
> *Doing the same, sanding it down and taking care of any lil flaws I find in the metal. Really trying to finish it all so I can get it primed within the next couple of weeks and smooth her out after priming.
> 
> Also got my welder back so I am considering shaving the doors...not sure yet though.
> *


HOW ARE YOU PLANING ON FIXIN IT UP WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 01:29 AM~15909399
> *HOW ARE YOU PLANING ON FIXIN IT UP WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT
> *



Im still thinking about the color but I have some ideas floating around in my head. I got a homie that is coming up from Vegas that is going to help with paint and lay down some patterns in March, so I got some time to figure things out, I just want this body work flawless tho. 

What about you homie, any colors in mind?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 8 2009, 12:33 AM~15909431
> *Im still thinking about the color but I have some ideas floating around in my head. I got a homie that is coming up from Vegas that is going to help with paint and lay down some patterns in March, so I got some time to figure things out, I just want this body work flawless tho.
> 
> What about you homie, any colors in mind?
> *


ORALE DO YOU KNO HOW TO FIX ALL THE BODY WORK AND MY RANFLA I WAS THINKING OF GOIN WITH MAROON LIKE A BLACK CHERRY OR SOMTHING AND THROW SOME ALL GOLD DAYTONS WITH THE THREE INCH WHITWALLS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 01:39 AM~15909466
> *ORALE DO YOU KNO HOW TO FIX ALL THE BODY WORK AND MY RANFLA I WAS THINKING OF GOIN WITH MAROON LIKE A BLACK CHERRY OR SOMTHING AND THROW SOME ALL GOLD DAYTONS WITH THE THREE INCH WHITWALLS
> *



Lets just say I trust my own body work :biggrin: 

That would look clean homie. Let me know when you are ready for paint, I got a couple of homies that do paint and I have a mini shop in the back of my house that we just turn into a paint booth.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 8 2009, 12:43 AM~15909491
> *Lets just say I trust my own body work  :biggrin:
> 
> That would look clean homie. Let me know when you are ready for paint, I got a couple of homies that do paint and I have a mini shop in the back of my house that we just turn into a paint booth.
> *


SOUNDS FIRME HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP ABOUT THAT FOR SURE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 8 2009, 02:00 AM~15909601
> *SOUNDS FIRME HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP ABOUT THAT FOR SURE
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fessor?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man, dont you people sleep?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 8 2009, 02:31 AM~15909757
> *whats good Fessor?
> *


Not much just chillin', whut you up too?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 7 2009, 08:07 PM~15905587
> *What's going on Wrinkles  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP PAULITO HOWS EVERYTHING GOING FOR YOU BET YOU EXCITED THAT YOU ALMOST GOING HOME :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Another fucked up day but it's all good


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2009, 08:57 AM~15911083
> *Another fucked up day but it's all good
> *


A LITTLE SNOW DON'T HURT NOBODY LARRY :biggrin: COMON ITS BEGINING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 10:24 AM~15911289
> *A LITTLE SNOW DON'T HURT NOBODY LARRY :biggrin: COMON ITS BEGINING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS :biggrin:
> *


you got that right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 09:24 AM~15911289
> *A LITTLE SNOW DON'T HURT NOBODY LARRY :biggrin: COMON ITS BEGINING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just shoveled off my driveway,and sidewalk an hour ago and it already looks like I need to do it again :angry: 
Time to get out da salt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bullshit pic but you get the idea


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 8 2009, 01:54 AM~15909873
> *Not much just chillin', whut you up too?
> *



Damn!!!! You wuz up late *****!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO  


Another snowy day and cold too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2009, 10:17 AM~15911654
> *bullshit pic but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin aint easy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15911852
> *pimpin aint easy
> *


but somebody got to do it :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2009, 09:28 AM~15911312
> *you got that right
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TO MAKE SOME SNOW ANGELS LARRY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn i gotta go back out in dat cold shit.....only 2 degrees up here
hno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:36 AM~15911361
> *I just shoveled off my driveway,and sidewalk an hour ago and it  already looks like I need to do it again :angry:
> Time to get out da salt :biggrin:
> *


CAREFUL DON'T SLIP AN FALL FAWKER :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 10:43 AM~15911911
> *damn i gotta go back out in dat cold shit.....only 2 degrees up here
> hno:
> *


CAREFUL YOUR BALLS ARE GONNA GO UP INTO YOUR YOU BELLY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15911922
> *CAREFUL DON'T SLIP AN FALL FAWKER :biggrin:
> *


I fell flat on my back during the last ice storm....luckily my back and neck are going through therapy....damn driveway


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ORALE MARCOS HOWS THAT RIDE ESE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 11:41 AM~15911886
> *TIME TO MAKE SOME SNOW ANGELS LARRY
> *


My daughter likes to do that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

take it easy Wrinks and CO I'm audi 5000


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2009, 10:51 AM~15912003
> *My daughter likes to do that
> *


YEA I AIN'T GONNA LIE I DID IT WHEN I FIRST MOVE TO COLORADO IT WAS A TRIP SEENING SNOW FOR THE FIRST TIME DIDN'T HAVE TO GO TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 10:54 AM~15912032
> *take it easy Wrinks and CO I'm audi 5000
> *


AIGHT ROY SUCK IT EASY BRO :biggrin: ....... I MEAN TAKE IT IS BRO CAREFUL OUT THERE DOGG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 11:55 AM~15912044
> *YEA I AIN'T GONNA LIE I DID IT WHEN I FIRST MOVE TO COLORADO IT WAS A TRIP SEENING SNOW FOR THE FIRST TIME DIDN'T HAVE TO GO TO IT  :biggrin:
> *


I trip out when people come down here and say wow I never seen snow and look how beautiful it is. Fuck they should stick around where it starts melting and looking like slush and a damn muddy mess.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 8 2009, 10:48 AM~15911963
> *ORALE MARCOS HOWS THAT RIDE ESE :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Wrinkles, needs a little work but itll get there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Se me incojieron los huevos en este maldito frio, no jodas.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 01:03 PM~15912766
> *Que onda Wrinkles, needs a little work but itll get there.
> *


What's the new car bRO??????


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 8 2009, 01:19 PM~15913541
> *What's the new car bRO??????
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 03:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0

That is nice. Congrats!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 03:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 4 Looks clean Marcos I love the color very classic


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15914288
> *:0
> 
> That is nice. Congrats!
> *


Gracias homie!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15914389
> *That 4 Looks clean Marcos I love the color very classic
> *


Thank u Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 05:12 PM~15915314
> *Thank u Larry!
> *


why do I have to be broke


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 8 2009, 11:32 AM~15911787
> *Damn!!!! You wuz up late *****!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz cracken homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this weather sucks ass....I already miss cruizin da rag :angry:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 03:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a nice Six-FO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ride is sick as hell fuckin beautiful ride Marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15917074
> *:0  thats a nice Six-FO
> *


I think you been in a cougar too long homie dat is definately a 6Trey


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 03:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice car bRO!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MARCOS. IS THIS YOUR NEW DAILY? HOPE TO SEE IT ON THE 19TH.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fuckin aye one of my pipes just broke :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme ass ranfla  :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice ride Marcos. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:27 PM~15917843
> *fuckin aye one of my pipes just broke :angry:
> *


STOP SMOKING THE BONG SO HARD. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15918622
> *STOP SMOKING THE BONG SO HARD. :biggrin:
> *


I broke a fuckin water pipe fucker because of the weather :angry: 
Looks like I got a helluva day tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But I know how to lay pipe so it should be a no brainer


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 07:30 PM~15917090
> *I think you been in a cougar too long homie dat is definately a 6Trey
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15917090
> *I think you been in a cougar too long homie dat is definately a 6Trey
> *


Your right Roy, it's a nice Six 4


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 8 2009, 10:00 PM~15920059
> *Your right Roy, it's a nice Six 4
> *


My bad dog....you been in "IN TOPIC" too long
what up fucker how you doing?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15914022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIIIIIIIIIIRMEEEEEEEEE PERRITO, CONGRATS!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 10:26 PM~15920426
> *My bad dog....you been in "IN TOPIC" too long
> what up fucker how you doing?
> *


 :roflmao: doing good homie, just waiting to be back. Dont know how long im going to stay there, I might be going some place else :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

My last night of work, time for my weekend. Hope you all have a great rest of the week!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO............*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15920057
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It's an offtopic joke homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 07:12 PM~15916838
> *this weather sucks ass....I already miss cruizin da rag :angry:
> *


already damn just think if you tore that car apart??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15923414
> *already damn just think if you tore that car apart??
> *


I know.I think I'm gonna be way too impatient for that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15923701
> *I know.I think I'm gonna be way too impatient for that
> *


I find myself that way now


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone cant wait to start cruising that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15924137
> *Thanks everyone cant wait to start cruising that fucker :biggrin:
> *


so do you still have the regal??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

nice pick Marcos :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15924150
> *so do you still have the regal??
> *


 :no:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15924341
> *nice pick Marcos :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *FIRMEX, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*


What up Fellas :wave: :wave: 


Nice ride Marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 AM~15924066
> *I find myself that way now
> *


 :biggrin: 
Just seeing everybody that's sitting out for years makes me think twice about it.I don't think I can hang that long without a ride....we'll see I guess :biggrin: 
but then again the world is suppose to end in 2012 so might as well get yo stroll on


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 9 2009, 11:29 AM~15924469
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FIRMEX, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> What up Fellas :wave:  :wave:
> ...


Sup Izz!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izz,cip,Marcos,Y Larry


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15924469
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FIRMEX, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> What up Fellas :wave:  :wave:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 11:30 AM~15924484
> *:biggrin:
> Just seeing  everybody that's sitting out for years makes me think twice about it.I don't think I can hang that long without a ride....we'll see I guess :biggrin:
> but then again the world is suppose to end in 2012 so might as well get yo stroll on
> *


get your stroll on or working towards a dream either one is a good way to go I think


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Dec 9 2009, 10:31 AM~15924498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whut up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:40 AM~15924617
> *get your stroll on or working towards a dream either one is a good way to go I think
> *


*if I had your money that's what I would be doing*

shit pretty soon I aint even gonna be able to stroll because of the cost of fuel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:12 PM~15924915
> *if I had your money that's what I would be doing
> 
> shit pretty soon I aint even gonna be able to stroll because of the cost of fuel
> *


I'll be able to work on my car but it'll be stop and go. Go when I have cash stop when I'm waiting to make more cash.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15917090
> *I think you been in a cougar too long homie dat is definately a 6Trey
> *



:yes:










MOSTHATED GIVE MEH TEH 59 AND NOBODY GETZ HURTZ... :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15925011
> *I'll be able to work on my car but it'll be stop and go. Go when I have cash stop when I'm waiting to make more cash.
> *


I hear ya but once your done your car will be a great investment and you can get that tri 5 you been wanting if you ever sold it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15925257
> *I hear ya but once your done your car will be a great investment and you can get that tri 5 you been wanting if you ever sold it
> *


But by the looks of your other ride and how nice you put it together I can tell you probably will keep it for life after it's done :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: sitting out two summers sucked ass, but like Larry said you have to work towards that dream!!! and finally itz gonna become a reality!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2009, 11:50 AM~15925407
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin: sitting out two summers sucked ass, but like Larry said you have to work towards that dream!!! and finally itz gonna become a reality!!!
> *


I bet it sucked but the feeling of accomplishment is gonna be worth it.
One day I will have the time, room ,and money to do up my rag totally different 
I really can't say if I have found my dream car yet though.
It seems everytime I thought I did I set the goal higher.......now a Trey rag aint even impressing me too much.
Hopefully after a few major changes to the rag this year I will think about it differently,instead of wanting better I think it's time to be satisfied with what I've got :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 01:02 PM~15925530
> *I bet it sucked but the feeling of accomplishment is gonna be worth it.
> One day I will have the time, room ,and money to do up my rag totally different
> I really can't say if I have found my dream car yet though.
> ...


I think everyone feels that way when they get something though... If you didn't have a rag trey and you seeing one on the streets you'd be like DAMN... but you see one in your garage everyday and your like damn wish it was a '61 rag or something!!! :biggrin: I think we all feel like dat sometimes, Your rag is da shit you ain't got much to do to it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 01:02 PM~15925530
> *I bet it sucked but the feeling of accomplishment is gonna be worth it.
> One day I will have the time, room ,and money to do up my rag totally different
> I really can't say if I have found my dream car yet though.
> ...


Thats it be happy with what you got. I'll probably build mine and do the bike thing while I"m building so I might seem like if bikes took over for me but it will be all I have to cruise then I'll bust out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 12:38 PM~15925246
> *:yes:
> MOSTHATED GIVE MEH TEH 59 AND NOBODY GETZ HURTZ...  :angry:
> *


What up offtopic homie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15928330
> *Thats it be happy with what you got. I'll probably build mine and do the bike thing while I"m building so I might seem like if bikes took over for me but it will be all I have to cruise then I'll bust out :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I gotta lose my champaign taste on a beer budget attitude
My biggest thing is just living the life and cruizin when I can
i know the build is gonna take a long time but I am really trying to limit my down time by starting on the rolling chasis first then going from there.
If i started now I'd be behind everybody by a season and that would suck  
so imma break it down in sections so i wont be stuck in the garage too long.....well that's my plans anyways


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

what it do larry? how do i add someone else's quote that i'm trying to respond to? 
anyways hommie.........fool u aint never without a pimp ride to bust. i got the bully in the garage under a soft/warm car cover. next time u around denver..holla at ur boy...u can bust her anytime u want and need. i told u...u created this masterpiece and get the ultimate respect when it comes to it. i think the only thang i added to it was some real sweet old school jams....u know.....isley bro's, ojays, earthwind n fire..........oweeeeeeeeee. imma bust her out real tuff when the sun is back. lookin into puttin some pretty wood inside of her for now. anyways.....hope all is good with yas and all the riders out there!!!
chuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Dec 9 2009, 06:18 PM~15928862
> *what it do larry? how do i add someone else's quote that i'm trying to respond to?
> anyways hommie.........fool u aint never without a pimp ride to bust. i got the bully in the garage under a soft/warm car cover. next time u around denver..holla at ur boy...u can bust her anytime u want and need. i told u...u created this masterpiece and get the ultimate respect when it comes to it. i think the only thang i added to it was some real sweet old school jams....u know.....isley bro's, ojays, earthwind n fire..........oweeeeeeeeee. imma bust her out real tuff when the sun is back. lookin into puttin some pretty wood inside of her for now. anyways.....hope all is good with yas and all the riders out there!!!
> chuck
> *


when someone post look over to the right of their post and they'll be a red arrow with the word quote under it just it that button and there you have it. I can't wait to see the car again I know it's gonna look good bro. OH and them jams be bumpin :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You guys need to get over this season bullshit like its a fucking sport. we all build cars and this isnt a competition that shit is what people are starting to turn lowriding into. This is a lifestyle and you dont have to prove shit to anybody out there that your ride is better or whatever . Its about cruising hanging out and enjoying the times.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 07:36 PM~15929777
> *You guys need to get over this season bullshit like its a fucking sport. we all build cars and this isnt a competition that shit is what people are starting to turn lowriding into. This is a lifestyle and you dont have to prove shit to anybody out there that your ride is better or whatever . Its about cruising hanging out and enjoying the times.
> *


yup but you miss enjoying the times when your car is down that is what we are getting at.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 07:36 PM~15929777
> *You guys need to get over this season bullshit like its a fucking sport. we all build cars and this isnt a competition that shit is what people are starting to turn lowriding into. This is a lifestyle and you dont have to prove shit to anybody out there that your ride is better or whatever . Its about cruising hanging out and enjoying the times.
> *


You are right... but here you work to try and finish your ride by the summer cuz we get may'be 4 months of decent weather... if that!!! :biggrin: But I do agree w/ your statement!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

damn you vatos right fuckin storys you know i cant read :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15930403
> *damn you vatos right fuckin storys you know i cant read  :biggrin:
> *


call me when it's bedtime and I'll read you a story :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:09 PM~15930218
> *yup but you miss enjoying the times when your car is down that is what we are getting at.
> *


You dont miss out completely you still attend functions and shows whatever you can it doesnt mean you have to show up with your 30 grand car all the time. The way i see it if people dont like that you didnt bring your car out or to a show well let them pitch in with money to finish building it or stop by to help turn a wrench.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15930403
> *damn you vatos right fuckin storys you know i cant read  :biggrin:
> *


Fawker you can barely walk too or are you better now without that cast


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15930498
> *You dont miss out completely you still attend functions and shows whatever you can  it doesnt mean you have to show up with your 30 grand car all the time. The way i see it if people dont like that you didnt bring your car out or to a show well let them pitch in with money to finish building it or stop by to help turn a wrench.
> *


I don't bring my ride to impress anybody doggie you got me confused I bring it because it makes me happy and I can care less about a car show I"m talking functions in general. I hate sitting out and watching people cruise. Do you like to go hungry and watch people eat??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15930520
> *I don't bring my ride to impress anybody doggie you got me confused I bring it because it makes me happy and I can care less about a car show I"m talking functions in general. I hate sitting out and watching people cruise. Do you like to go hungry and watch people eat??
> *


Ialways starve when im around your ass cuz you eat all the food first Larry thats why your so damn big :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 07:26 PM~15930467
> *call me when it's bedtime and I'll read you a story :biggrin:
> *


asshole :biggrin: well thats hard cause when it morning over there its night over here but ill let you know :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15930498
> *You dont miss out completely you still attend functions and shows whatever you can  it doesnt mean you have to show up with your 30 grand car all the time. The way i see it if people dont like that you didnt bring your car out or to a show well let them pitch in with money to finish building it or stop by to help turn a wrench.
> *


 :biggrin:  thatz a good way to think about it!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 06:36 PM~15929777
> *You guys need to get over this season bullshit like its a fucking sport. we all build cars and this isnt a competition that shit is what people are starting to turn lowriding into. This is a lifestyle and you dont have to prove shit to anybody out there that your ride is better or whatever . Its about cruising hanging out and enjoying the times.
> *


WELL THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ABOUT RIDING AND HAVING FUN BUT ITS NOT, JUST THAT. THERE IS A LOT OF HATE IN LOWRIDING. WE LAUGH AND DOWN ANYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AS MUCH THAT WANTS TO DO ANYTHING DIFFRENT IS FROWNED ON AND SAID NOT TO DO THAT. DONT BUILD THAT CAR. IT USED TO BE THAT BEING DIFFRENT WAS COOL. THE NEW GOT WITH THE BOLT ONS DESERVES A CHANCE TOO AND THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE SPORT THAT ARE COCKY ASSES AND THINK THEY ARE BETTER BUT THEN YOU HAVE THE HUMBLE PEOPLE IN THE SPORT, PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE JUDGED BY THIER CAR.
THE COMPETITION IS THERE AND IT CAN BE GOOD AND BAD I HAVE MADE ALOT OF GOOD FRIENDS AND HAVE LOSS A LOT ALSO. AND WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT IS RESPECT SOME GUYS HAVE IT AND SOME GUYS DONT, AND MOST OF THE CATS ARE FROM THE STREET SO THATS WHAT THEY BASE IT ON I GOT MORE THAN YOU AND I WILL SHOW YOU, BUT THATS JUST WHAT COMES WITH IT.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 07:30 PM~15930510
> *Fawker you can barely walk too or are you better now without that cast
> *


si senor iam also running to its a miracle :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2009, 08:38 PM~15930613
> *WELL THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ABOUT RIDING AND HAVING FUN BUT ITS NOT, JUST THAT. THERE IS A LOT OF HATE IN LOWRIDING. WE LAUGH AND DOWN ANYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AS MUCH THAT WANTS TO DO ANYTHING DIFFRENT IS FROWNED ON AND SAID NOT TO DO THAT. DONT BUILD THAT CAR. IT USED TO BE THAT BEING DIFFRENT WAS  COOL. THE NEW GOT WITH THE BOLT ONS DESERVES A CHANCE TOO AND THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE SPORT THAT ARE COCKY ASSES AND THINK THEY ARE BETTER BUT THEN YOU HAVE THE HUMBLE PEOPLE IN THE SPORT, PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE JUDGED BY THIER CAR.
> THE COMPETITION IS THERE AND IT CAN BE GOOD AND BAD I HAVE MADE ALOT OF GOOD FRIENDS AND HAVE LOSS A LOT ALSO. AND WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT IS RESPECT SOME GUYS HAVE IT AND SOME GUYS DONT, AND MOST OF THE CATS ARE FROM THE STREET SO THATS WHAT THEY BASE IT ON I GOT MORE THAN YOU AND I WILL SHOW YOU, BUT THATS JUST WHAT COMES WITH IT.
> *


Real Talk


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

There is some cool people out there thats true. But the whole proving yourself and having the best car complex just pisses me off. Yeah ive dropped money into my cars and at one time all i wanted was to be on top but i actually had to step back and realize that didnt make me who i am.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2009, 07:41 PM~15930634
> *Real Talk
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Another FULLTIMER
Group Icon
Posts: 1,879
Joined: Nov 2005
From: 307 to the 719
Car Club: GOODTIMES COLORADO
You gonna make that move???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup fes and chuck and the rest of colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15931024
> *wus sup fes and chuck and the rest of colorado
> *


Whut Up Wrinkles??? how is life treating you homie???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15931009
> *Another FULLTIMER
> Group Icon
> Posts: 1,879
> ...


Thats where my heart is already so im sure . i'm just nervous with the damn economy over there.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2009, 08:08 PM~15931035
> *Whut Up Wrinkles??? how is life treating you homie???
> *


its good dogg cant complain those vids get me thru then i miss the lolol scene after i watch the vids but ill be home soon


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 08:12 PM~15931123
> *Thats where my heart is already so im sure . i'm just nervous with the damn economy over there.
> *


you moving down to tha springs ivan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nobody said anything about competition and competing people just said they hate sitting out the season and by season they mean summer season because we can't lowride 24/7 out here in Colorado.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 09:12 PM~15931123
> *Thats where my heart is already so im sure . i'm just nervous with the damn economy over there.
> *


Im sure you'll be alright but I feel you, have you set a time frame to move out here???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 9 2009, 09:13 PM~15931132
> *its good dogg cant complain those vids get me thru then i miss the lolol scene after i watch the vids but ill be home soon
> *


I got a couple of new ones you'll luv homie!!! I'll hook you up...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 9 2009, 09:31 PM~15931303
> *Im sure you'll be alright but I feel you, have you set a time frame to move out here???
> *


I have to have my money right first and maybe one car painted


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15931849
> *I have to have my money right first and maybe one car painted
> *


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good Co Ryders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15931849
> *I have to have my money right first and maybe one car painted
> *


why you can have it painted down here and if you can't afford it at the time just go to functions and hang out :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:28 PM~15931268
> *Nobody said anything about competition and competing people just said they hate sitting out the season and by season they mean summer season because we can't lowride 24/7 out here in Colorado.
> *


OKAY I GOT SIDE TRACKED, :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15932656
> *OKAY I GOT SIDE TRACKED,  :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't talking about you Ivan brought it up first


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:27 PM~15933113
> *I wasn't talking about you Ivan brought it up first
> *


YEAH BUT YOU KNOW HOW I AM :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2009, 07:38 PM~15930613
> *WELL THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ABOUT RIDING AND HAVING FUN BUT ITS NOT, JUST THAT. THERE IS A LOT OF HATE IN LOWRIDING. WE LAUGH AND DOWN ANYONE THAT DOESNT HAVE AS MUCH THAT WANTS TO DO ANYTHING DIFFRENT IS FROWNED ON AND SAID NOT TO DO THAT. DONT BUILD THAT CAR. IT USED TO BE THAT BEING DIFFRENT WAS  COOL. THE NEW GOT WITH THE BOLT ONS DESERVES A CHANCE TOO AND THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE SPORT THAT ARE COCKY ASSES AND THINK THEY ARE BETTER BUT THEN YOU HAVE THE HUMBLE PEOPLE IN THE SPORT, PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE JUDGED BY THIER CAR.
> THE COMPETITION IS THERE AND IT CAN BE GOOD AND BAD I HAVE MADE ALOT OF GOOD FRIENDS AND HAVE LOSS A LOT ALSO. AND WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT IS RESPECT SOME GUYS HAVE IT AND SOME GUYS DONT, AND MOST OF THE CATS ARE FROM THE STREET SO THATS WHAT THEY BASE IT ON I GOT MORE THAN YOU AND I WILL SHOW YOU, BUT THATS JUST WHAT COMES WITH IT.
> *


x2
thats why my philosophy is in my signature below


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:17 PM~15932084
> *why you can have it painted down here and if you can't afford it at the time just go to functions and hang out :cheesy:
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 09:43 PM~15918833
> *:wave:
> *


What up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO!!!!!

DAMN IT GOT ALL SERIOUS UP IN HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 10 2009, 08:21 AM~15935592
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO!!!!!
> 
> DAMN IT GOT ALL SERIOUS UP IN HERE!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNINIG CIPPI IT GOT SERIOUS LIKE THE STEELER AND RAIDER GAME :biggrin: JUST FUCKIN WIT YOU DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 10 2009, 08:48 AM~15935734
> *GOOD MORNINIG CIPPI IT GOT SERIOUS LIKE THE STEELER AND RAIDER GAME  :biggrin: JUST FUCKIN WIT YOU DOGG
> *


 :0 

that was a bad ass 4th quarter though :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 09:00 AM~15935804
> *:0
> 
> that was a bad ass 4th quarter though :biggrin:
> *


BOUT TIME THE RAIDERS DO SOMETHING..... IT WAS A GOOD GAME THOU


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 10 2009, 09:58 AM~15936275
> *What up Colorado!!!!
> *


WUS SUP IZZY HOW THINGS GOING FOR MANG


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE CAR SHOW IN DAYTONA BEACH, THANKSGIVING WEEKEND.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE IS THE CRUISE SPOT AT NIGHT. IT IS A FOUR DAY SHOW AND EVERYONE CRUISES OVER TO HERE. IT'S CALLED BELAIR PLAZA.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! already above 15 outside, its like a damn heat wave! :biggrin: Think i will wear shorts today.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

A BITCH ROLLED UP IN THIS 62 VERT, AND SHE WAS SMOKIN STRIPPER HOT!
THATS IT, ENJOY.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15936416
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE CAR SHOW IN DAYTONA BEACH, THANKSGIVING WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT IT WONT LOAD UP FOR ME :angry: FUCKIN WIRELESS INTERNET PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Chuckles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 AM~15936520
> *Wut up CO!  already above 15 outside, its like a damn heat wave!  :biggrin:  Think i will wear shorts today.
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15936594
> *Nice pics Chuckles
> *


THANKS, I WANTED TO GET MORE PICS. BUT WITH 5000 CARS ITS HARD TO GO TO THE SWAP MEET, LOOK AT THE CARS AND DRINK BEER ALL IN ONE DAY. I WISHED I COULD HAVE GONE ALL FOUR DAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This car looks like my old trey when I first got it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2009, 10:47 AM~15936621
> *THANKS, I WANTED TO GET MORE PICS. BUT WITH 5000 CARS ITS HARD TO GO TO THE SWAP MEET, LOOK AT THE CARS AND DRINK BEER ALL IN ONE DAY. I WISHED I COULD HAVE GONE ALL FOUR DAYS. :biggrin:
> *


*if you woulda bought one of these you woulda been alright*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Im not gonna sit here and make excuses! We've been losing to some fucked up teams! But they cant always be on top! :biggrin: And as you all know im a diehard STEELER fan!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2009, 10:42 AM~15936579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Chuck nice pics,any pics of the chic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2009, 11:20 AM~15936416
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE CAR SHOW IN DAYTONA BEACH, THANKSGIVING WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 10 2009, 01:24 PM~15937028
> *Whats up Chuck nice pics,any pics of the chic
> *


ONLY IN MY MIND, I WILL SEE IF I CAN DOWNLOAD LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:56 AM~15936714
> *if you woulda bought one of these you woulda been alright
> 
> 
> ...


Sunkist n a bud what a combo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Nice pics too... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Video and motivation for everyone to cruise next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/ymnlt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years  

One way for us to show our Appreciation is to give our customers recognition in many possible ways. We recently started a New Section on our Website called ... "SET-UP OF THE MONTH"  . This will feature our products @ all different level... from SHOW QUALITY to UNDER CONSTRUCTION Projects. 

All pictures will be posted on Myspace and Website :biggrin: . Each month we will pick one ride to be feature in our monthly NeWsLeTTEr. This news letter will be sent to our customers All OvEr tHe wOrLd  . 

If you would like to submit your pictures…..please send them to [email protected]. 

Thanks again to all of our CCE Fans from around the WorLd.!!!    
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Dec 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15939053
> *SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/ymnlt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years
> ...


so.....what do you win for set up of the month?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 04:54 PM~15939669
> *so.....what do you win for set up of the month?
> *


Not a damn thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 06:36 PM~15940623
> *What's good Colorado?!
> *


so you off tonight bro??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 06:39 PM~15940658
> *so you off tonight bro??
> *


Had to work today. How you been primo? The bike is coming out nice homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 06:45 PM~15940720
> *Had to work today. How you been primo? The bike is coming out nice homie.
> *


Thanks doggie. So you working overtime then?? I'm at work now I work 4-12 for a month


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 06:48 PM~15940743
> *Thanks doggie. So you working overtime then?? I'm at work now I work 4-12 for a month
> *



Yea, need the money for xmas.... 4-12 ain't to bad. How's the 59?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2009, 05:21 PM~15940503
> *Not a damn thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that's what the hell I was thinking.....shit I'd just post in a topic of post your rides here on LIL and get more people to see it than on a CCE site......shit who buys CCE anymore anyways?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:01 PM~15940894
> *that's what the hell I was thinking.....shit I'd just post in a topic of post your rides here on LIL and get more people to see it than on a CCE site......shit who buys CCE anymore anyways?
> *


I'm ordering my bags through them :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 06:05 PM~15940952
> *I'm ordering my bags through them  :biggrin:
> *


They probably make good bags because I know they don't specialize in hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:07 PM~15940966
> *They probably make good bags because I know they don't specialize in hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't get hydraulics from them :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:01 PM~15940894
> *that's what the hell I was thinking.....shit I'd just post in a topic of post your rides here on LIL and get more people to see it than on a CCE site......shit who buys CCE anymore anyways?
> *


exactly... but I think you have to have a CCE setup anywayz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:07 PM~15940966
> *They probably make good bags because I know they don't specialize in hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 10 2009, 10:42 AM~15936584
> *DAMN IT IT WONT LOAD UP FOR ME  :angry: FUCKIN WIRELESS INTERNET PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 10 2009, 06:32 PM~15941198
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Must be nice huh Paul? :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15940894
> *that's what the hell I was thinking.....shit I'd just post in a topic of post your rides here on LIL and get more people to see it than on a CCE site......shit who buys CCE anymore anyways?
> *



Well if you buy a Mazocchi pump head, no matter who you buy it from, chances are Brian's gettin his cut!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

those are nice cars uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 06:55 PM~15940817
> *Yea, need the money for xmas.... 4-12 ain't to bad. How's the 59?
> *


it's there, I can't really do much because it's colder than shit.Have you done any more work to that car you have??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 08:51 PM~15942104
> *those are nice cars uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15942121
> *it's there, I can't really do much because it's colder than shit.Have you done any more work to that car you have??
> *


Great pics. I started the body work but haven't been able to work on her the past week because of the weather. Hoping to get out tomorrow to start the body work again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15942258
> *Great pics. I started the body work but haven't been able to work on her the past week because of the weather. Hoping to get out tomorrow to start the body work again.
> *


There throw backs but still cool to look at :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 09:05 PM~15942292
> *There throw backs but still cool to look at :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, she's a gorgeous ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15942396
> *Hell yea, she's a gorgeous ride.
> *


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 07:56 PM~15942168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your 59 is the shit . This ride is bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Dec 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15942456
> *Your 59 is the shit . This ride is bad ass homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Get yo post count up....always good to see da throwbacks fawker :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 09:19 PM~15942478
> *Get yo post count up....always good to see da throwbacks fawker :thumbsup:
> *


stay off LIL for a while and let me catch up homie :biggrin: Now Sean's post count is a fluke he changed user names with Manny :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I put 14 points on pissburg this week and they are getting downed by the 1-11 browns


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15942537
> *stay off LIL for a while and let me catch up homie :biggrin: Now Sean's post count is a fluke he changed user names with Manny :biggrin:
> *


shit can't stay off too damn cold to work on the ride right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 09:26 PM~15942595
> *shit can't stay off too damn cold to work on the ride right now
> *


then log on and just monitor the site no posting for you :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a classic someone reposted in Off Topic...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15944481
> *Here's a classic someone reposted in Off Topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

Now that's funny!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

page 2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15941638
> *Must be nice huh Paul? :0
> *


FAWKER :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC,* ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*

What up Cipi?Hows that caddy going?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: what up co


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15944481
> *Here's a classic someone reposted in Off Topic...
> 
> 
> ...



This is too funny!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 12:56 PM~15937914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you finish it so i can give you your money, and bring my bike to the garage :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15941638
> *Must be nice huh Paul? :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15948248
> *Let me know when you finish it so i can give you your money, and bring my bike to the garage  :biggrin:
> *


almost there


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15947176
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> What up Cipi?Hows that caddy going?
> *


Havent started on it yet. Wanna do Jullians cutty first before i do mine. It will probably only take me two months to do what i gotta do to it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 11 2009, 04:35 PM~15950883
> *Havent started on it yet. Wanna do Jullians cutty first before i do mine. It will probably only take me two months to do what i gotta do to it.
> *


what you doing to julians cutty??paint job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 04:41 PM~15951911
> *what you doing to julians cutty??paint job
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 05:43 PM~15951939
> *:0
> *


what up Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15952135
> *what up Roy?
> *


Not much just trying to get some Christmas shopping in....you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 06:12 PM~15952262
> *Not much just trying to get some Christmas shopping in....you?
> *


so what you shopping online or you looking at LIL on your phone??I'm just kicking it at work


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15951911
> *what you doing to julians cutty??paint job
> *


 :yes: Got some ideas up my sleeve for it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15952352
> *:yes:  Got some ideas up my sleeve for it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2009, 05:13 PM~15952275
> *so what you shopping online or you looking at LIL on your phone??I'm just kicking it at work
> *


Been shopping all day at malls and what not just looking online now for ideas. Instead of wasting hours walking around figuring out what I want,I just decide online what I want to get then go out and get it.....should save some time I'm thinking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 06:24 PM~15952375
> *Been shopping all day at malls and what not just looking online now for ideas. Instead of wasting hours walking around figuring out what I want,I just decide online what I want to get then go out and get it.....should save some time I'm thinking
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 11 2009, 05:21 PM~15952352
> *:yes:  Got some ideas up my sleeve for it :biggrin:
> *


PAINT IT STEELERS COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz Viernes Colorado....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 11 2009, 08:13 PM~15954160
> *PAINT IT STEELERS COLOR :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 11 2009, 08:13 PM~15954160
> *PAINT IT STEELERS COLOR :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 07:56 PM~15942168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real fresh larry? i recognize them poses hommie.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Dec 12 2009, 07:42 AM~15957624
> *lookin real fresh larry? i recognize them poses hommie.......
> *


  yup


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What's up CO :biggrin:


----------



## low87regal (Jul 26, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORIFAS.. :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:|


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nevermind found one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15954990
> *:uh:
> *


OK RAIDER COLOR THEN :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low87regal_@Dec 12 2009, 10:51 AM~15958735
> *GOOD MORNING COLORIFAS.. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Kicking back, relaxing, listening to Oldies while watching the kids play around the house...doesn't get much better then this!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 12 2009, 07:23 PM~15962510
> *OK RAIDER COLOR THEN :biggrin:
> *


how bout Green Gay Pecker Colors? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

whats crackin colorado.. heres an old one i did from my vaults.lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15963100
> *whats crackin colorado.. heres an old one i did from my vaults.lol
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick cousin. Nice work


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks.. like 12 years ago. or maybe longer?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2009, 07:59 PM~15962802
> *how bout Green Gay Pecker Colors? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2009, 08:56 PM~15942168
> *
> 
> 
> ...




How you get them angles?? Set the camera on the cement??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas to me....thats a 50" in the background :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

nice tv homie


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 13 2009, 05:14 AM~15966145
> *Merry Christmas to me....thats a 50" in the background  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Chris wanna adopt a fat white kid (Me!) Nice tv but fucc it you should have just bought a high def projector and screen if you was gonna go that big.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 13 2009, 05:13 AM~15966143
> *How you get them angles?? Set the camera on the cement??
> *


yeah


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 13 2009, 10:37 AM~15966871
> *Damn Chris wanna adopt a fat white kid (Me!) Nice tv but fucc it you should have just bought a high def projector and screen if you was gonna go that big.
> *


Your gonna need somethin you have a nice fine for not showin up last night


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 13 2009, 11:46 AM~15967247
> *Your gonna need somethin you have a nice fine for not showin up last night
> *



Swiph said to take any and all fines out of his impala while he is away.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 13 2009, 12:11 PM~15967394
> *Swiph said to take any and all fines out of his impala while he is away.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:420:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 13 2009, 11:21 AM~15967468
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


The game making you sick?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 13 2009, 11:21 AM~15967468
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:56 AM~15967751
> *The game making you sick?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 13 2009, 01:07 PM~15968200
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: 
*GO RAIDERS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody going to the game next weekend?
I'll be in section 127 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like we lost since they put Jamarcus back in :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 13 2009, 08:23 AM~15966402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea...I guess I could have but that seems like more work.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 13 2009, 04:18 PM~15969165
> *Anybody going to the game next weekend?
> I'll be in section 127 :cheesy:
> *


Ill be in section 116.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15970079
> *Ill be in section 116.
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado?!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all riders!!!!! Stay POSITIVE....
OBSESSION CC.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15970079
> *Ill be in section 116.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy call me, and check your damn messages. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15972772
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Whats up Fes!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 13 2009, 10:15 PM~15973236
> *Roy call me, and check your damn messages. :biggrin:
> *


my phones been outside all day
what up fawker?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 13 2009, 11:15 PM~15973239
> *Whats up Fes!
> *


Whut Up Homie!!! :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 13 2009, 04:16 PM~15969573
> *Looks like we lost since they put Jamarcus back in :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 12:18 AM~15973290
> *my phones been outside all day
> what up fawker?
> *


LETS GET TOGETHER ON SATURDAY, TO FUCK AROUND ON YOUR CAR. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 13 2009, 10:35 PM~15973584
> *LETS GET TOGETHER ON SATURDAY, TO FUCK AROUND ON YOUR CAR. :cheesy:
> *


I got a Christmas party to go to bro,I'll give you a call in the am


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


Hope you cats have a good Monday.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15963100
> *whats crackin colorado.. heres an old one i did from my vaults.lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats my Grand Am in the background. that was at Tony Pantoya's car show @the old Gorman junior high school. let me look in the garage and i can find out the exact year.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Cesar? we missed you yesterday bro. hope everything went well for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

ya, me and tony threw that show at gorman that year.. i remember i messed up the numbers when i judged the cars, and there was a bunch of pissed homies.. guess some of the catagories and numbers got switched around and some of the trophies went to the wrong people..lol


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i was going to check my trophy for the year. that was when i was in Primera


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2009, 07:43 AM~15975477
> *ya, me and tony threw that show at gorman that year.. i remember i messed up the numbers when i judged the cars, and there was a bunch of pissed homies.. guess some of the catagories and numbers got switched around and some of the trophies went to the wrong people..lol
> *


Those things happen at all shows,aint nobody perfect


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 07:58 AM~15975564
> *Those things happen at all shows,aint nobody perfect
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 07:58 AM~15975564
> *Those things happen at all shows,aint nobody perfect
> *


True, I lost in the 70's categories to a 64 impala :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 14 2009, 09:24 AM~15975694
> *True, I lost in the 70's categories to a 64 impala  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 14 2009, 08:24 AM~15975694
> *True, I lost in the 70's categories to a 64 impala  :cheesy:
> *


ah yes I remember that it was TP bad ass 6Foe BTW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my daughter had some piggy bank money she never spent so I scooped this up for her


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15977273
> *my daughter had some piggy bank money she never spent so I scooped this up for her
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 14 2009, 01:32 PM~15977779
> *:biggrin: looks good
> *


it's pretty badass bro and small


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:33 AM~15977273
> *my daughter had some piggy bank money she never spent so I scooped this up for her
> 
> 
> ...


Musta been a big piggy bank
:0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 02:59 PM~15978628
> *Musta been a big piggy bank
> :0
> *


Thats what i thought too i need a piggy bank like that but already full


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15977273
> *my daughter had some piggy bank money she never spent so I scooped this up for her
> 
> 
> ...


My 7 yr old son said he wanted a four wheeler or motorcyle. I told him i would buy him one if he takes state in wrestling. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 02:59 PM~15978628
> *Musta been a big piggy bank
> :0
> *


na it was cheaper than you think I acted like you Roy and hustled that dude :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Peeps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15980239
> *Whutz Good Peeps!!!  :biggrin:
> *



whats up fesor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15979468
> *na it was cheaper than you think I acted like you Roy and hustled that dude :biggrin:
> *


That's what ya gotta do in this economy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CITY WIDE TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 14 2009, 05:30 PM~15980465
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CITY WIDE TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Citywide be deep up in dat mofo...can you name everyone and thier cars please? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15980465
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CITY WIDE TO ALL COLORADO CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I seen all the cars out there yesterday!!! Looking Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2009, 06:07 PM~15980818
> *Nice I seen all the cars out there yesterday!!! Looking Good!!!
> *


where?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 14 2009, 07:46 AM~15975279
> *whats up Cesar? we missed you yesterday bro. hope everything went well for you.
> *



Sorry I missed it primo, looked like a good time. I was busy all day then had to come into work last night, I was exhausted today...was hoping to work on the car today but that didnt happen. Wheres the rest of the pics!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15981106
> *where?
> *


One of their members lives on Wooten right by my house and every time they get together there lined up, up and down the street!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: City Wide is doin' the damn thing... and just about all of them are traditionals!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2009, 07:52 PM~15981991
> *One of their members lives on Wooten right by my house and every time they get together there lined up, up and down the street!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: City Wide is doin' the damn thing... and just about all of them are traditionals!!!
> *


Nice


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Traditional is good i think a new fad has started :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15982360
> *Traditional is good i think a new fad has started :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15982360
> *Traditional is good i think a new fad has started :biggrin:
> *


Itz not a fad to all of us!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No not to us but there are alot of clubs going the traditional route wich i believe is a good thing. Its the only way i would ever go and have always went from day one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up fools


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

whats up colorado


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on Ruben ? Hows the 62 coming along ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ruben,hey the Zenith Raffle is going down any minute dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15983182
> *What up Ruben,hey the Zenith Raffle is going down any minute dog
> *


did you buy a ticket??


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15983182
> *What up Ruben,hey the Zenith Raffle is going down any minute dog
> *


for real?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I had to buy my zeniths cuz i have no luck at winning shit.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2009, 10:26 PM~15983154
> *Whats going on Ruben ? Hows the 62 coming along ?
> *


got it tore down getting ready to do the floors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2009, 10:30 PM~15983203
> *I had to buy my zeniths cuz i have no luck at winning shit.
> *


I had to buy my china's because I have no luck at winning shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15983124
> *whats up colorado
> *


What up Ruben and yeah that raffle is gonna go down


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15983230
> *What up Ruben and yeah that raffle is gonna go down
> *


not much trying to find some cheap floor pans


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:35 PM~15983262
> *not much trying to find some cheap floor pans
> *


This dude in north la junta has a 59 4 door that has been stripped pretty good but he told me if it's his he dont' give a fuck about it so tomorrow I might go look at it and see if I can get ahold of him and pick it up for like 50 bux or so.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:29 PM~15983193
> *did you buy a ticket??
> *


I bought 4 tickets  
:x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15983305
> *This dude in north la junta has a 59 4 door that has been stripped pretty good but he told me if it's his he dont' give a fuck about it so tomorrow I might go look at it and see if I can get ahold of him and pick it up for like 50 bux or so.
> *


 :0 
Damn you can make more than that just scrapping it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983306
> *I bought 4 tickets
> :x:
> *


and you say your broke but you got 4 tickets and your going to the football game this weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15983331
> *:0
> Damn you can make more than that just scrapping it
> *


oh hell yeah but if he said he don't care about it I know he'll take a cheap ass price it's just a matter of talking to him at the right time he's a fucking alcoholic


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15983332
> *and you say your broke but you got 4 tickets and your going to the football game this weekend
> *


thats broke when your ballin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15983332
> *and you say your broke but you got 4 tickets and your going to the football game this weekend
> *


trying to get lucky
and i got the tickets for fwee :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:41 PM~15983348
> *trying to get lucky
> and i got the tickets for fwee :cheesy:
> *


how so fucker?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15983345
> *oh hell yeah but if he said he don't care about it I know he'll take a cheap ass price it's just a matter of talking to him at the right time he's a fucking alcoholic
> *


take him a 20 pack of bottles


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:41 PM~15983347
> *thats broke when your ballin
> *


those few shows I went to bit me on the ass already I had to sell my fucking elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983357
> *take him a 20 pack of bottles
> *


that'll probably be my starting offer but I think they only sell 18 pack bottles but I'll start there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:41 PM~15983356
> *how so fucker?
> *


The wife works for people that have season tickets that don't like going to certain games


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:44 PM~15983397
> *The wife works for people that have season tickets that don't like going to certain games
> *


oh hell yeah thats cool. I thought you were talking about the zenith tickets :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:42 PM~15983371
> *those few shows I went to bit me on the ass already I had to sell my fucking elco
> *


at least it's still in the area


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:45 PM~15983412
> *oh hell yeah thats cool. I thought you were talking about the zenith tickets :biggrin:
> *


Nah I had to fork out paper for those
Been having a lil here and there from all the shit I been having to sell


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983371
> *those few shows I went to bit me on the ass already I had to sell my fucking culo
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15983416
> *at least it's still in the area
> *


I'm talking about my yellow/green one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15983446
> *
> *


thats next I need money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:48 PM~15983455
> *I'm talking about my yellow/green one
> *


oooooh  my bad homie didn't know ya wanted to keep that one


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:49 PM~15983466
> *thats next I need money
> *


benny might take that offer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15983489
> *benny might take that offer
> *


he's broker than me he ain't getting no freebies out of me :cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15983505
> *he's broker than me he ain't getting no freebies out of me :cheesy:
> *


raincheck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15983489
> *benny might take that offer
> *


 :uh: 


:barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:49 PM~15983474
> *oooooh   my bad homie didn't know ya wanted to keep that one
> *


I loved the red one but there was a few things I would of done different and it would of been nice to paint that green one and put my spokes back on it and rolled it while I built my 59 and maybe fucked with that elco at a later date when my 59 was done. I would of been rolling the elco with a/c this summer but now I ain't got shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:52 PM~15983519
> *raincheck
> *


he'd stiff me I don't know maybe ****


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:53 PM~15983547
> *he'd stiff me I don't know maybe ****
> *


lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:53 PM~15983547
> *he'd stiff me I don't know maybe ****
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:54 PM~15983562
> *lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn is was 62 yesterday in LJ....must be nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:00 PM~15983628
> *damn is was 62 yesterday in LJ....must be nice
> *


it was pretty nice today I hope tomorrow will be the same


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:02 PM~15983641
> *it was pretty nice today I hope tomorrow will be the same
> *


damn imma have to take a trip down there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:05 PM~15983687
> *damn imma have to take a trip down there
> *


make sure it's a day I have off :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:08 PM~15983738
> *make sure it's a day I have off :biggrin:
> *


Maybe after the holidays
i found out today I'm good for another 20 weeks at least at the same paY rate as I was getting so not too bad yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris.....Citywide looking good bro got any pics of the line up yesterday?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15983783
> *Maybe after the holidays
> i found out today I'm good for another 20 weeks at least at the same paY rate as I was getting so not too bad yet
> *


Hell yeah sounds good. That crazy fucking Jerry called me and he said he's working indoors now at a hospital in the warehouse so thats cool.He said it's not the same pay but honestly with it being dependable and with benefits it should work out to close to what he was making if not better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15983840
> *Hell yeah sounds good. That crazy fucking Jerry called me and he said he's working indoors now at a hospital in the warehouse so thats cool.He said it's not the same pay but honestly with it being dependable and with benefits it should work out to close to what he was making if not better
> *


Yeah we may have made $20 an hour doing construction bro but with all the weather days and lay-offs I'm ready to take 410 an hour for an indoor gig.....well maybe not 10 but.....yeah it all evens out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:20 PM~15983889
> *Yeah we may have made $20 an hour doing construction bro but with all the weather days and lay-offs I'm ready to take 410 an hour for an indoor gig.....well maybe not 10 but.....yeah it all evens out
> *


*$10


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:20 PM~15983889
> *Yeah we may have made $20 an hour doing construction bro but with all the weather days and lay-offs I'm ready to take 410 an hour for an indoor gig.....well maybe not 10 but.....yeah it all evens out
> *


I don't know 10s a little low :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:26 PM~15983969
> *I don't know 10s a little low :biggrin:
> *


yeah it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy 3000 Colorado !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:27 PM~15983997
> *Happy 3000 Colorado !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15983064
> *No not to us but there are alot of clubs going the traditional route wich i believe is a good thing. Its the only way i would ever go and have always went from day one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry you lost the zenith raffle Roy you would of sold them bishes anyway


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 12:08 AM~15985110
> *sorry you lost the zenith raffle Roy you would of sold them bishes anyway
> *


Hell yeah I woulda sold them bitches quick(I'm a Dayton kinda guy),kinda sucks of the no video on it but fuck it...it was worth a try


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15985138
> *Hell yeah I woulda sold them bitches quick(I'm a Dayton kinda guy),kinda sucks of the no video on it but fuck it...it was worth a try
> *


if I can afford those kind of wheels I'm going with the original king wire wheels those dudes started zenith.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15985155
> *if I can afford those kind of wheels I'm going with the original king wire wheels those dudes started zenith.
> *


 buy these


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 01:17 AM~15985190
> *buy these
> 
> 
> ...


sell them to me for what you paid for them?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15985229
> *sell them to me for what you paid for them?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 01:35 AM~15985352
> *
> *


clear out your inbox foo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 12:40 AM~15985386
> *clear out your inbox foo
> *


my bad...it's good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 01:41 AM~15985409
> *my bad...it's good
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

This weekend.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Cesar.


sorry Roy, we dont have any pics of a line up. half of us didnt bring the cars out. i was going to bring mine out but when it came time to pull it out of the garage i couldnt find keys. so i had to cruise it yesterday to make up for it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Chris...how are things ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good bro pm'd you


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 12:58 PM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


Well that sucks. :0 Things well get better.  . I bet you felt great after though. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I felt fucking great. Just dont have a job now


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *



Oh shit...where do you work?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 01:14 PM~15988124
> *I felt fucking great. Just dont have a job now
> *


Well time to move to springs. :thumbsup: :dunno:. Then you and roy can hang out and talk about being unemployed.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2009, 12:16 PM~15988145
> *Oh shit...where do you work?
> *


Im an electrician i worked in the oil field


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 AM~15988124
> *I felt fucking great. Just dont have a job now
> *


Fuck it come live here!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 15 2009, 12:34 PM~15988293
> *Fuck it come live here!
> *


That might be the answer now


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


 :0 Should have let them fire you for the unemployment. Glad to hear he got his ass beat though!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 15 2009, 12:46 PM~15988408
> *:0 Should have let them fire you for the unemployment.  Glad to hear he got his ass beat though!
> *


Yeah i may still get the fire because i didnt have a choice anyways so ill try on the unemployment still


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


That sucks....... :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


Damn dat sucks... but everything happens for a reason, so here's your chance to move over here now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:55 AM~15988488
> *Yeah i may still get the fire because i didnt have a choice anyways so ill try on the unemployment still
> *


i'd fuckin show up tomorrow and be like I didn't quit fuckers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15988276
> *Im an electrician i worked in the oil field
> *



Isn't there a bunch of oil fields in the Greeley area?? Hope it all works out for you homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 15 2009, 04:39 PM~15990659
> *Isn't there a bunch of oil fields in the Greeley area?? Hope it all works out for you homie
> *


I dont think so i may have a good chance with an electrical company that my uncle works for since he will give me a reference and they are hiring so i hope that happens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


so he was a short guy too then?? :cheesy: j/k bro but you are a liscense electrician aren't you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 04:52 PM~15990814
> *I dont think so i may have a good chance with an electrical company that my uncle works for since he will give me a reference and they are hiring so i hope that happens.
> *


There you go you can walk right through the door, good luck Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 05:38 PM~15991225
> *so he was a short guy too then?? :cheesy: j/k bro but you are a liscense electrician aren't you??
> *


He was about 5 ft 6 so he was easy to get at and yes im a licensed journeyman electrician


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Im already bored sitting at home to i may have to go train more or something


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 05:43 PM~15991268
> *He was about 5 ft 6 so he was easy to get at and yes im a licensed journeyman electrician
> *


ahh you should find something than


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5'6 ....damn Ivan.....Big Ups bro



















































That fucker towered over you :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 04:44 PM~15991283
> *Im already bored sitting at home to i may have to go train more or something
> *


You should get your ass a yob at the dairy down here










































Cause your ass be milking everything :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15991392
> *You should get your ass a yob at the dairy down here
> Cause your ass be milking everything :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats what them fucking dumb ass IBEW electricians like to do that union bullshit aint for me. you have to be union from day one to truly believe their bullshit they feed you.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 10:58 AM~15987978
> *Well this dude at work started arguing with me and calls me a **** right to my face. He keeps getting in my face finally i pushed him. So since i touched him it was either quit or get fired so i quit. I then walked over to the dick head and gave him an ass kicking he wont forget cutt his eye and bleeding out of his ear . The bosses were shocked and had to pull me away from him i wouldnt have stopped. What a fucking morning. :angry:
> *


AWWW SHIT IVAN GOT SOME GANGSTA IN HIM :biggrin: THAT SUCKS THAT YOU HAD TO QUIT THOU


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 15 2009, 07:54 PM~15992464
> *AWWW SHIT IVAN GOT SOME GANGSTA IN HIM :biggrin: THAT SUCKS THAT YOU HAD  TO QUIT THOU
> *


I learned the hard way when i was in Nevada during my high school years


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2009, 11:25 AM~15988223
> *Well time to move to springs. :thumbsup:  :dunno:. Then you and roy can hang out and talk about being unemployed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 04:43 PM~15991268
> *He was about 5 ft 6 so he was easy to get at and yes im a licensed journeyman electrician
> *


I SEE ALL THAT TRAINING YOU DID WITH YOU SON IN WRESTELING PAID OFF :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 15 2009, 07:17 PM~15992729
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP RO 4 LIFE HOWS NEW MEX HOMIE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 04:56 PM~15991377
> *5'6 ....damn Ivan.....Big Ups bro
> That fucker towered over you :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuckd up Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15992801
> *WUS SUP RO 4 LIFE HOWS NEW MEX HOMIE
> *


:wave: EVERYTHINGS GOOD HOMIE.....HOWS IT GOING OVER THERE.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Colorado....damn it's hard trying to figure out what to get the wifey for christmas 
Anybody got any ideas?
what you foolios getting yours?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Roy, the wifey and I just made a purchase together for our xmas gift, picked up a 52" High Def TV...just in time for this weekends game!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 08:23 PM~15993448
> *Whats up Roy, the wifey and I just made a purchase together for our xmas gift, picked up a 52" High Def TV...just in time for this weekends game!!
> *


that's a good idea and me and the wife are big time football fans but we just bought a tv last year....only a 46" flatscreen but our room that we have it in is small so it's cool
But that's a good idea maybe i start thinking of a combined gift :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15993423
> *what up Colorado....damn it's hard trying to figure out what to get the wifey for christmas
> Anybody got any ideas?
> what you foolios getting yours?
> *


if this was in OT I would tell you but I better keep it clean for the kids  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 15 2009, 08:44 PM~15993704
> *if this was in OT I would tell you but I better keep it clean for the kids   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15993423
> *what up Colorado....damn it's hard trying to figure out what to get the wifey for christmas
> Anybody got any ideas?
> what you foolios getting yours?
> *


cant go wrong with chrome plated parts for an impala


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15993782
> *cant go wrong with chrome plated parts for an impala
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats the wifey into Roy? You got a budget? Maybe take her out after the game this weekend down town.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

buy her a nice raiders hat roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up OVERTIME, sorry to hear about the shit that went down at your job today primo. Sux.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks dogg I'll bounce back i always do


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 10:03 PM~15993934
> *Thanks dogg I'll bounce back i always do
> *



I have no doubt primo :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 15 2009, 11:00 PM~15993892
> *buy her a nice raiders hat roy
> *


Maybe you can buy her something that goes with bowling. You guys love to bowl. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2009, 09:09 PM~15994004
> *Maybe you can buy her something that goes with bowling. You guys love to bowl. :dunno:
> *


yeah she already has a ton of bowling crap ....I kinda like the chrome impala parts :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 11:12 PM~15994046
> *yeah she already has a ton of bowling crap ....I kinda like the chrome impala parts :cheesy:
> *


Maybe a set of zenith's are in her future. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15994158
> *Maybe a set of zenith's are in her future. :biggrin:
> *


Or a set of 72 spoke Center Gold d's :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody ever watch that show "Chasing Classic Cars"?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15994243
> *Anybody ever watch that show "Chasing Classic Cars"?
> *



:0 What channel?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15994277
> *:0 What channel?
> *


76 HD Theatre.....if you don't have it now.....you will after you set up that nice HD TV


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How in the hell does a 1960 Impala convertible with very low miles in pristine condition only go for 32.5k?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15994304
> *76 HD Theatre.....if you don't have it now.....you will after you set up that nice HD TV
> *



DirecTV just came out today!! :biggrin: 

mmmmm....1960


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15994709
> *DirecTV just came out today!!  :biggrin:
> 
> mmmmm....1960
> *


yeah gotta have direct Tv and if you do get it.pay the extra $10 for HD it is so worth it once you get a HDTV.......ps......don't forget the HDMI cable


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 11:15 PM~15994816
> *yeah gotta have direct Tv and if you do get it.pay the extra $10 for HD it is so worth it once you get a HDTV.......ps......don't forget the HDMI cable
> *



Yup...got it hooked up with the HD channels and I had to do the HDMI...expensive piece of cable man but worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15994221
> *Or a set of 72 spoke Center Gold d's :cheesy:
> *


my son has a set of those :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 15 2009, 11:31 PM~15995022
> *my son has a set of those :0
> *



Nice...im looking for some 72 spoke 14x7s....gotta wait until March though to pick them up. Damn this budgeting shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15995022
> *my son has a set of those :0
> *


what's he want for em? :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Colorado TTT.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15993854
> *Whats the wifey into Roy? You got a budget? Maybe take her out after the game this weekend down town.
> *


why dont you buy some rims for the orange comet :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15997048
> *why dont you buy some rims for the orange comet  :biggrin:
> *


Is that the name for her car :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15994921
> *Yup...got it hooked up with the HD channels and I had to do the HDMI...expensive piece of cable man but worth it :thumbsup:
> *


I just returned a set of those cables to the cable company and I didn't even have to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2009, 08:38 AM~15997378
> *I just returned a set of those cables to the cable company and I didn't even have to
> *


Those are like $30,ju shoulda kept em


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15994921
> *Yup...got it hooked up with the HD channels and I had to do the HDMI...expensive piece of cable man but worth it :thumbsup:
> *



There is someone on LIL that sells those cables for $10 a piece or two for $18 shipped. Not sure how many he has left but I've gotten like three from him...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whut up!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15998204
> *There is someone on LIL that sells those cables for $10 a piece or two for $18 shipped. Not sure how many he has left but I've gotten like three from him...
> *


Damn, I've been had. I paid $60 for a set of gold HDMIs... :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thinking about selling my chrome show hubs without the spoke holes. They have never been used. I doubt i will ever use them


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 16 2009, 03:23 PM~16000091
> *Damn, I've been had. I paid $60 for a set of gold HDMIs... :angry:
> *


x2 I got mine at ultimate. :uh: Picture and sound is damn good though!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

overtime
How much for the chrome hubs?
Anyone have Buick regal parts, 66 impala SS or 68 impala SS parts?
hit me up


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Dec 16 2009, 04:17 PM~16000572
> *overtime
> How much for the chrome hubs?
> Anyone have Buick regal parts, 66 impala SS or 68 impala SS parts?
> ...


130 im going to springs this weekend too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 16 2009, 04:36 PM~16000747
> *130 im going to springs this weekend too
> *


If he don't want the chrome hubs I might take them off your hands let me know...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be down this weekend so i would like to sell them then because then there would be shipping also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 16 2009, 04:53 PM~16000898
> *I'll be down this weekend so i would like to sell them then because then there would be shipping also
> *


  let me know... any pics???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll get some taken when i get back from practice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 16 2009, 07:26 PM~16002420
> *I'll get some taken when i get back from practice
> *


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT IT DO COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for a hood for a 72 Impala...didnt someone on here have a homie that was parting one out? Let me know...thanks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15854345
> *HEY HOMIE MY HOMIE SELLING A 72 IMPALA DIRT CHEAP NEEDS MOTOR AND TRANS OR YOU CAN GET PARTS
> *



Nevermind, I found him :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 16 2009, 08:46 PM~16003311
> *Nevermind, I found him  :biggrin:
> *


What up doggie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 12:07 AM~16005688
> *What up doggie?
> *



Working like a mad man tonight primo...whats good in your hood?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 17 2009, 02:26 AM~16006822
> *Working like a mad man tonight primo...whats good in your hood?
> *


na just got off of work and I'm drinking a chelada and was working on my bike man I'm almost ready to ride it maybe a few more days but I got the wrong damn filters for the petcock so might order a new petcock and that will be my hold up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 02:27 AM~16006831
> *na just got off of work and I'm drinking a chelada and was working on my bike man I'm almost ready to ride it maybe a few more days but I got the wrong damn filters for the petcock so might order a new petcock and that will be my hold up
> *



DAMN...lucky! Thats cool primo, shouldnt take too long to get a new petcock out there, you will be out riding before you know it!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 17 2009, 02:37 AM~16006863
> *DAMN...lucky! Thats cool primo, shouldnt take too long to get a new petcock out there, you will be out riding before you know it!
> *


Hell yeah I can't wait the holiday is what will hold it up from getting here but I've been getting my parts quick.Hows the car?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 02:39 AM~16006867
> *Hell yeah I can't wait the holiday is what will hold it up from getting here but I've been getting my parts quick.Hows the car?
> *


OH, I forgot its Xmas in a couple weeks...good point. Car is coming along slowly, I try to get out there to do work but its been tough with the familia and then the cold weather and what not. Ordering the vinyl dye so I can start on the interior also. Any big plans for the holiday homie?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 07:11 AM~16007360
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 17 2009, 07:17 AM~16007373
> *Good morning Colorado
> *



Whats going on cousin?!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

trying to re-coup from a long day of volunteering yesterday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Volunteering for what?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

the club adopted a family through this organization and yesterday was delivery day. we volunteered to help load gifts and things into the cars as the families arrived for pick up.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 01:27 AM~16006831
> *na just got off of work and I'm drinking a chelada and was working on my bike man I'm almost ready to ride it maybe a few more days but I got the wrong damn filters for the petcock so might order a new petcock and that will be my hold up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning Paul


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 17 2009, 07:56 AM~16007452
> *the club adopted a family through this organization and yesterday was delivery day. we volunteered to help load gifts and things into the cars as the families arrived for pick up.
> *



Nice...good stuff cousin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yea, it was a good time


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 17 2009, 09:06 AM~16007762
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO!
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 17 2009, 08:06 AM~16007762
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO!
> *



:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MARCOS HOWS THE RIDE YOU LIKING IT


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 17 2009, 09:00 AM~16008013
> *WUS SUP MARCOS HOWS THE RIDE YOU LIKING IT
> *


 :yessad: Havent had a chance to cruise it yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 17 2009, 10:07 AM~16008038
> *:yessad: Havent had a chance to cruise it yet, hopefully soon!
> *


What havent cruised it yet ? Put the shifter in D and hit the road bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 17 2009, 02:46 AM~16006891
> *OH, I forgot its Xmas in a couple weeks...good point. Car is coming along slowly, I try to get out there to do work but its been tough with the familia and then the cold weather and what not. Ordering the vinyl dye so I can start on the interior also. Any big plans for the holiday homie?
> *


I work Christmas bro and I have to work a double the next day I work Christmas eve so no plans man just work.How about you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 17 2009, 07:57 AM~16007454
> *:cheesy:
> *


Whats up Paul?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 17 2009, 06:57 AM~16007459
> *good morning Paul
> *


What's going on Bro :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:44 AM~16008345
> *Whats up Paul?
> *


What's going on Larry, i see your making all that money working overtime, but it's messed up that you dont get to chill with the family.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

okay i was talking to a guy out of Cheyenne that i know he is with a club he started and the guy gets at me telling me he wants me to fly his club name . Even after i told him who i was with. The guy tells me i need to be rolling with wyoming riders not colorado. Some people man just will never get it i guess. I did tell him i would support any functions he held and to let me know.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Dec 16 2009, 03:23 PM~16000091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take them back and order some from him...if he is out or you don't want to bother doing it now, use this site for future purchases:


http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm



An HDMI cable is an HDMI cable...whether it costs you $60 or $10 the technology is the same


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 10:04 AM~16008537
> *okay i was talking to a guy out of Cheyenne that i know he is with a club he started and the guy gets at me telling me he wants me to fly his club name . Even after i told him who i was with. The guy tells me i need to be rolling with wyoming riders not colorado.  Some people man just will never get it i guess. I did tell him i would support any functions he held and to let me know.
> *


Whats the club's name?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Old school soldiers


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 09:12 AM~16008074
> *What  havent cruised it yet ? Put the shifter in D and hit the road bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 10:16 AM~16008656
> *Old school soldiers
> *


WOW!! they must be famous


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Marcos? can't get the parking brake off :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 AM~16008523
> *WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Que onda Paul!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 17 2009, 11:20 AM~16008694
> *WOW!! they must be famous
> *


Honestly im not a club jumper and their standards are alot different from colorados clubs. I would start another chapter wherever i lived if i decided not to be around all the colorado clubs. I dont see me ever doing that and not hanging out with COLORADO


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 17 2009, 10:21 AM~16008711
> *Whats going on Marcos? can't get the parking brake off  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Apenas le saque placas, Un dia que este chingon le doy la vuelta :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 10:26 AM~16008761
> *Honestly im not a club jumper and their standards are alot different from colorados clubs. I would start another chapter wherever i lived if i decided not to be around all the colorado clubs. I dont see me ever doing that and not hanging out with COLORADO
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 AM~16008798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Apenas le saque placas, Un dia que este chingon le doy la vuelta :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no pues a toda madre


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fellas


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

hopefully it gets nice soon


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

On another note i got the discharge from my company i was with. I'm elgible for rehire if i take anger management. I figuerd training MMA was anger management. I have an interview on friday for another company so hopefully it works out. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much Paul about to go back out Christmas shopping bro.
How you doing?staying safe?
You short timing it now aint ya?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You need to calm down killer(Ivan)
Good luck on that yob Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Alot of GOODTIMERS in here this morning we must have to much time on our hands. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 12:46 PM~16009014
> *Alot of GOODTIMERS in here this morning we must have to much time on our hands. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :around: We are all going stir crazy stay at home. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 12:34 PM~16008874
> *Not much Paul about to go back out Christmas shopping bro.
> How you doing?staying safe?
> You short timing it now aint ya?
> *


Unless you are roy and have tons of money to go christmas shopping. :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 17 2009, 11:05 AM~16008555
> *Take them back and order some from him...if he is out or you don't want to bother doing it now, use this site for future purchases:
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm
> An HDMI cable is an HDMI cable...whether it costs you $60 or $10 the technology is the same
> *


 :cheesy: thank you sir! Too late to take mine back though :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 17 2009, 11:07 AM~16009261
> *Unless you are roy and have tons of money to go christmas shopping. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple more things I could be riding this weekend if I wanted but I'm gonna take my time and probably finish her up for next week sometime we'll see what happens


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 01:25 PM~16010681
> *couple more things I could be riding this weekend if I wanted but I'm gonna take my time and probably finish her up for next week sometime we'll see what happens
> 
> 
> ...


  
Looking good larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 02:26 PM~16010691
> *
> Looking good larry
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody got a column shifter for an Impala?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 17 2009, 11:00 AM~16008515
> *What's going on Larry, i see your making all that money working overtime, but it's messed up that you dont get to chill with the family.
> *


thats how my job is bro I have to work a double on new years eve as well I come in at 4pm new years eve and get off at 8am new years day I work almost every holiday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 09:51 AM~16007972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 09:52 AM~16007979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me when you get out here if you really wanna get rid of them...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2009, 06:26 PM~16013666
> *call me when you get out here if you really wanna get rid of them...
> *


Ballin outta control :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

KE PASA COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:47 PM~16013909
> *Ballin outta control :0
> *


Never dat... Im just tryin' 2 be like you homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2009, 07:25 PM~16014266
> *Never dat... Im just tryin' 2 be like you homie!!!
> *


Better get unemployed,wear the same clothes all the time,beg for money,and starve 3-4 times a month :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit roy you are probably eating prime rib and lobste going to the malls buying presents like crazy are you sure you dont have a job. Maybe your pimpin some hoes in springs .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 17 2009, 09:45 PM~16015265
> *
> *


How have you been Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 17 2009, 08:42 PM~16015229
> *Shit roy you are probably eating prime rib and lobste going to the malls buying presents like crazy are you sure you dont have a job. Maybe your pimpin some hoes in springs .
> *


 :uh: 


























:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 09:35 PM~16015126
> *Better get unemployed,wear the same clothes all the time,beg for money,and starve 3-4 times a month :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Where are you begging for money??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2009, 09:10 PM~16015574
> *:biggrin: Where are you begging for money???  :biggrin:
> *


At the 2nd parking lot exit at Walmart on palmer Park and Powers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 10:17 PM~16015636
> *At the 2nd parking lot exit at Walmart on palmer Park and Powers
> *


Damn datz you??? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 10:17 PM~16015636
> *At the 2nd parking lot exit at Walmart on palmer Park and Powers
> *


damn I need to go there you got d's and a vert and a newer truck than mine free tickets to a football game but it takes money to get there and eat and all that.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 17 2009, 08:14 PM~16014162
> *KE PASA COLORADO
> *


How you been primo?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 17 2009, 09:41 PM~16015883
> *How you been primo?
> *


AKI NOMAS PRIMO JUST CHILLIN HOW BOUT YOURSELF HOWS THE RANFLA GOIN


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

whats crackin colorado!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 11:17 PM~16015636
> *At the 2nd parking lot exit at Walmart on palmer Park and Powers
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 17 2009, 11:10 PM~16016180
> *AKI NOMAS PRIMO JUST CHILLIN HOW BOUT YOURSELF HOWS THE RANFLA  GOIN
> *



Poco a poco, tu sabes. How's your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*This was in the Good Times topic*





> _Originally posted by 79cutty_@Dec 17 2009, 06:13 PM~16013535
> *:machinegun:  :nono:  :nono:  :machinegun:
> 
> Denver Colorado in the house!!!!!!!!
> ...


*I'm sure if you have something to say one of the Good Timers from here in Colorado will gladly address you!!!!*
*And you might want to get on there level before bragging about those cars!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:19 AM~16019726
> *This was in the Good Times topic</span>
> I'm sure if you have something to say one of the Good Timers from here in Colorado will gladly address you!!!!
> And you might want to get on <span style=\'color:red\'>there level before bragging about those cars!!!!
> *


their*




And this was just an observation.....kthnx4dah8bye :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:37 PM~16013791
> *THESE ARE <span style=\'color:red\'>THE OFFICIAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW DATES
> Phoenix - March 7th
> San Bernardino - June 6th
> ...


This was in their topic also!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Denver should be fun... :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 PM~16019726
> *This was in the Good Times topic
> I'm sure if you have something to say one of the Good Timers from here in Colorado will gladly address you!!!!
> And you might want to get on there level before bragging about those cars!!!!
> *


WELL WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS MEAN? I'M GOING TO HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SOME KID SHOOTING ME IN DENVER NOW, IF I FLY MY PLAQUE. WHY THE HELL CAN'T PEOPLE JUST HANG OUT, WITHOUT THE BULLSHIT. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 18 2009, 10:37 AM~16019901
> *WELL WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS MEAN? I'M GOING TO HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SOME KID SHOOTING ME IN DENVER NOW, IF I FLY MY PLAQUE. WHY THE HELL CAN'T PEOPLE JUST HANG OUT,  WITHOUT THE BULLSHIT. :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
It's just some hate you should take in as constructive criticism,I find it kinda odd out of the 6 posts the guy has 2 are against good Times......You guys must be doing something right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 10:36 AM~16019897
> *This was in their topic also!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Denver should be fun...  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:19 AM~16019726
> *GOODTIMES CC *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:41 PM~16019945
> *:uh:
> It's just some hate you should take in as constructive criticism,I find it kinda odd out of the 6 posts the guy has 2 are against good Times......You guys must be doing something right
> *


SOME 16 YEAR OLD MUST HAVE GOT HURT. :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2009, 10:43 AM~16019962
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY ROY ....... I DONT GOTTA PROVE NOTHING TO THOSE STUPIDIOS PEOPLE LIKE THAT JUST WANT DRAMA HOMIE HOW YOU GONNA COME OUT OF LEFT FIELD AND POST SOMETHING LIKE THAT ON SOMEONE ELSE TOPIC HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT MEAN DOGG ..... THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY ON THAT DONE ITS OVER WITH......... O YEA KEEP HATING CASUALS CC NOW I KNOW YOU NOTICE US GOODTIMES CC
> *


  
Don't sweat that shit dog I just didn't know how they felt til now and it's Just Casual CC not Casuals homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If people hating that means your doin' something right!!! :biggrin: Keep it up... Im tryin' to figure out how to get a couple of more haters myself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 11:45 AM~16019991
> *
> Don't sweat that shit dog I just didn't know how they felt til now and it's Just Casual CC not Casuals homie
> *


I don't know who posted what you posted but I've met a couple of them cats in Denver and they were cool... but IDK :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 18 2009, 10:43 AM~16019968
> *SOME 16 YEAR OLD MUST HAVE GOT  HURT. :tears:
> *


yeah I dunno homie I don't think Good Times even ever talked to those guys.
The first show I went to in Denver back in 05 we met a few and they seemed cool but I guess the big GT progressed too much and now they gotta hate.
It might be a kid,I didn't mean to bring drama to the table just was wondering what the fuck did Good Times do to this guy that he has to go into a Nationwide GT topic and talk smack cause he built something.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:45 AM~16019991
> *
> Don't sweat that shit dog I just didn't know how they felt til now and it's Just Casual CC not Casuals homie *


NAW HOMIE NOT EVEN SWEATING IT DOGG JUST A LITTLE HUMOR....... AND I FIXED IT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 17 2009, 05:17 PM~16012328
> *I spoke to Lowrider Magazine today ,and i was told that these are the Official 2010 Tour dates ................ so lets STOP are the rumors and lets get ready for 2010
> 
> Phoenix - March 7th
> ...


This guy said he talked to LRM!!! So it must be pretty official!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 12:46 PM~16020000
> *If people hating that means your doin' something right!!!  :biggrin:  Keep it up... Im tryin' to figure out how to get a couple of more haters myself!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELL ON YOUR WAY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 10:48 AM~16020019
> *I don't know who posted what you posted but I've met a couple of them cats in Denver and they were cool... but IDK  :dunno:
> *


I thought they was cool too but appearantly they have something to say
Fuck it let em talk I'm sure GT is on their minds...GOOD yob GT
I just took it personal since I had been President for years i guess
thats it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 11:46 AM~16020000
> *If people hating that means your doin' something right!!!  :biggrin:  Keep it up... Im tryin' to figure out how to get a couple of more haters myself!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I say to all the fellas in attendance if you got 20 haters you need to figure out how to get 40 by the end of the summer thats all I'm saying :cheesy: Katt Williams


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 AM~16020085
> *This guy said he talked to LRM!!! So it must be pretty official!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I can't wait to hit up Denver
I missed last year and I'm still having withdrawls,although Pueblo was a baaad ass show and IMO a much better one.If they can get more vendors next year it will be the shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:02 AM~16020138
> *I say to all the fellas in attendance if you got 20 haters you need to figure out how to get 40 by the end of the summer thats all I'm saying :cheesy: Katt Williams
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 11:19 AM~16019726
> *This was in the Good Times topic
> I'm sure if you have something to say one of the Good Timers from here in Colorado will gladly address you!!!!
> And you might want to get on there level before bragging about those cars!!!!
> *


if I had the cash to buy me something ready to roll, fuck I'd do it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

had to stir some serotes up here....shit was getting boring :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:05 PM~16020167
> *had to stir some serotes up here....shit was getting boring :cheesy:
> *


yeah it's been bunk lately but no Swiph, or Sean :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 01:01 PM~16020133
> *I thought they was cool too but appearantly they have something to say
> Fuck it let em talk I'm sure GT is on their minds...GOOD yob GT
> I just took it personal since I had been President for years i guess
> ...


YOU SHOULD GO WASH YOUR HAIR AND TAKE A HOT BATH AND YOU WILL FEEL BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:07 AM~16020193
> *yeah it's been bunk lately but no Swiph, or Sean  :biggrin:
> *


I know I straight did a Swipe huh? :cheesy: 
yeah and I think Seans too busy,which is probably a good thing for him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 18 2009, 11:10 AM~16020226
> *YOU SHOULD GO WASH YOUR HAIR AND TAKE A HOT BATH AND YOU WILL FEEL BETTER. :biggrin:
> *


if I had hair I would go do that :biggrin: 
I knew my ass shoulda bought a baller hot tub like Larry has instead of a pool table.....woulda got 10X the use outta it :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Dec 18 2009, 11:59 AM~16020120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katt is funny as hell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:13 PM~16020251
> *if I had hair I would go do that :biggrin:
> I knew my ass shoulda bought a baller hot tub like Larry has instead of a pool table.....woulda got 10X the use outta it :cheesy:
> *


Heyyyy :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:03 PM~16020153
> *Damn I can't wait to hit up Denver
> I missed last year and I'm still having withdrawls,although Pueblo was a baaad ass show and IMO a much better one.If they can get more vendors next year it will be the shit
> *


x2 They were lacking on vendors... I can't wait to cruise something at the Pueblo show!!! It looked like fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 11:21 AM~16020309
> *x2 They were lacking on vendors... I can't wait to cruise something at the Pueblo show!!! It looked like fun!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It was fun cruising inside the show,outside was kinda dead as you seen but inside was the shit


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 11:03 AM~16020153
> *Damn I can't wait to hit up Denver
> I missed last year and I'm still having withdrawls,although Pueblo was a baaad ass show and IMO a much better one.If they can get more vendors next year it will be the shit
> *


SHOULD BE BACK BY THEN THEY SAYING IN MAY WE SHOULD ALL BE BACK :biggrin: GET THEM GRILLS GOING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure that show will be in the next LRM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2009, 11:28 AM~16020359
> *SHOULD BE BACK BY THEN THEY SAYING IN MAY WE SHOULD ALL BE BACK :biggrin: GET THEM GRILLS GOING
> *


That's right around the corner homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 PM~16020336
> *It was fun cruising inside the show,outside was kinda dead as you seen but inside was the shit
> *


Yeah inside looked cool, outside it was kinda dead!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2009, 12:28 PM~16020359
> *SHOULD BE BACK BY THEN THEY SAYING IN MAY WE SHOULD ALL BE BACK :biggrin: GET THEM GRILLS GOING
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:18 AM~16020283
> *Heyyyy :angry:
> *


Mariah Carey room,hot tub room......c'mon homie you act like you a balla onna budget :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 18 2009, 09:50 AM~16019459
> *Poco a poco, tu sabes.  How's your ride?
> *


ITS GOIN SLOW NO FERIA NADA DE JALE PRIMO


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 18 2009, 11:28 AM~16020359
> *SHOULD BE BACK BY THEN THEY SAYING IN MAY WE SHOULD ALL BE BACK :biggrin: GET THEM GRILLS GOING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm not sure why someone from Just Casuals posted that up. I know that all the cats I've spoken to have mad respect for the scene down south. Quality rides are always coming out of SoCo and that puts Colorado on the map in the Low Riding world. As for GoodTimes, I met a few of those cats out in LA and those guys have heart. So pay no mind to the hatin, like someone already said, you guys must be doing something right.

As for the Denver show, my doors and my two grills are wide open for all of you. I will provide the carne asada, you guys bring the pisto !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 18 2009, 03:40 PM~16021821
> *I'm not sure why someone from Just Casuals posted that up. I know that all the cats I've spoken to have mad respect for the scene down south. Quality rides are always coming out of SoCo and that puts Colorado on the map in the Low Riding world. As for GoodTimes, I met a few of those cats out in LA and those guys have heart. So pay no mind to the hatin, like someone already said, you guys must be doing something right.
> 
> As for the Denver show, my doors and my two grills are wide open for all of you. I will provide the carne asada, you guys bring the pisto !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 18 2009, 02:40 PM~16021821
> *I'm not sure why someone from Just Casuals posted that up. I know that all the cats I've spoken to have mad respect for the scene down south. Quality rides are always coming out of SoCo and that puts Colorado on the map in the Low Riding world. As for GoodTimes, I met a few of those cats out in LA and those guys have heart. So pay no mind to the hatin, like someone already said, you guys must be doing something right.
> 
> As for the Denver show, my doors and my two grills are wide open for all of you. I will provide the carne asada, you guys bring the pisto !
> *


We need to focus more on Unity rather than competition and make a positive influence in lowriding rather than a negative one.Just because the names on the back of our shirts differ,our goals and focuses should not.






I can speak for alot of guys down here when I say thank You for the invite and I'm sure there will be plenty of Pisto :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 PM~16020336
> *It was fun cruising inside the show,outside was kinda dead as you seen but inside was the shit
> *


it was dead afterwards because the show ended late they need to end that fucker by 4pm have trophies done by 5pm so fools can start cruising


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 04:19 PM~16022739
> *it was dead afterwards because the show ended late they need to end that fucker by 4pm have trophies done by 5pm so fools can start cruising
> *


I agree


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 05:30 PM~16022840
> *I agree
> *


They need a suggestion box at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:14 PM~16023237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADASS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 06:14 PM~16023237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz a nice lineup just with those two!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2009, 06:21 PM~16023293
> *Thatz a nice lineup just with those two!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


just trying to get my post count up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:14 PM~16023237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap now I gotta flow my ride














Oh PS please don't hate.....built not bought :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 05:30 PM~16023367
> *Oh snap now I gotta flow my ride
> 
> 
> ...


*Floss**


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 06:31 PM~16023375
> *Floss*
> *


you gonna be hurting them haters dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OG waterpipe dumps Y todo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:33 PM~16023392
> *you gonna be hurting them haters dog
> *


You know it homie I figure I'll be king of the streets in no time.
Too bad I blew out one of my OG audiovox house speakers but with just one going fools be hatin dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 06:36 PM~16023416
> *You know it homie I figure I'll be king of the streets in no time.
> Too bad I blew out one of my OG audiovox house speakers but with just one going fools be hatin dog
> *


so is it on air or water??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:37 PM~16023425
> *so is it on air or water??
> *


OG watermain bro
gate valves and sprinklers that go off sideways when I wanna floss and dump it at the same time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wish I had more pics but my appearently I only had 2 pics left on the camera that I got from Loaf n Jug


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 06:39 PM~16023438
> *OG watermain bro
> gate valves and sprinklers that go off sideways when I wanna floss and dump it at the same time
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 06:41 PM~16023447
> *wish I had more pics but my appearently I only had 2 pics left on the camera that I got from Loaf n Jug
> *


did you wind it up??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:41 PM~16023448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's fuckin funny
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

talent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just trying to livin things up a bit


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 06:05 PM~16023601
> *just trying to livin things up a bit
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 03:02 PM~16021990
> *We need to focus more on Unity rather than competition and make a positive influence in lowriding rather than a negative one.Just because the names on the back of our shirts differ,our goals and focuses should not.
> I can speak for alot of guys down here when I say thank You for the invite and I'm sure there will be plenty of Pisto :cheesy:
> *


"In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!"Bigmandoaz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 18 2009, 08:34 PM~16024526
> *"In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!"Bigmandoaz
> 
> 
> ...


were like that down here in Southern Colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:35 PM~16023408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some nice Six Foes :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 18 2009, 08:21 PM~16024951
> *those are some nice Six Foes :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How you doing Mr. ROY, Been cruising lately?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 18 2009, 09:21 PM~16024951
> *those are some nice Six Foes :biggrin:
> *


thats how I roll in my six foe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 18 2009, 08:25 PM~16024989
> *How you doing Mr. ROY, Been cruising lately?
> *


nah I need a column Shifter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 08:20 PM~16024940
> *were like that down here in Southern Colorado
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:29 PM~16025021
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 09:29 PM~16025021
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but when I'm by myself and not with you I'm like this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 08:40 PM~16025118
> *yeah but when I'm by myself and not with you I'm like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 09:41 PM~16025127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


I changed it to Chrisladen but you already had quoted me I changed it back just seemed a little more like Chris what with the beard and all :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 08:43 PM~16025143
> *I changed it to Chrisladen but you already had quoted me I changed it back just seemed a little more like Chris what with the beard and all :cheesy:
> *


that's funny chit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 09:47 PM~16025170
> *that's funny chit :biggrin:
> *


I laughed at them fools holding hands dog now thats funny


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 08:40 PM~16025118
> *yeah but when I'm  by myself and not with you I'm like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 09:58 PM~16025260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fool called me the other day I think it was saturday he told me hey hey hey hey hey loco :cheesy: no lie he did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 08:59 PM~16025270
> *That fool called me the other day I think it was saturday he told me hey hey hey hey hey loco :cheesy: no lie he did
> *


LMFAO
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:01 PM~16025286
> *LMFAO
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


after he did they hey hey loco thing then he told me he was drinking I thought wow what a suprise :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 09:02 PM~16025293
> *after he did they hey hey loco thing then he told me he was drinking I thought wow what a suprise :biggrin:
> *


that's fucking funny dog....I can hear him sayin it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:04 PM~16025307
> *that's fucking funny dog....I can hear him sayin it
> *


Hell yeah you know what I'm talking about.. He's good people though and I was glad to hear from him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 09:05 PM~16025310
> *Hell yeah you know what I'm talking about.. He's good people though and I was glad to hear from him
> *


Yeah I missed his call the other day too...fuckin crazy fucker.
Glad he's doing Good doh :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

what crackin fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2009, 10:45 PM~16025553
> *what crackin fes
> *


Not much, whutz good w/ you??? workin' on anything tonight???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Qvole mi gente !


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ya, jus finished the candy on that chopper, now waitn on the clearcoat...


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 18 2009, 09:47 PM~16025577
> *Qvole mi gente !
> *


 :wave: :wave: What up big dog?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2009, 10:50 PM~16025588
> *ya, jus finished the candy on that chopper, now waitn on the clearcoat...
> *


You should post pics when itz done


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

i will... looks pretty baddass.. ive been posting a bunch of pics of a bunch of my paint chit over in the paint and body section


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2009, 10:54 PM~16025609
> *i will... looks pretty baddass.. ive been posting a bunch of pics of a bunch of my paint chit over in the paint and body section
> *


I bet... I'll go check out your other topic then too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 18 2009, 09:47 PM~16025577
> *Qvole mi gente !
> *


KE PASA KOMPA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 18 2009, 11:25 PM~16025860
> *
> *


Whats up Ralph?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 10:48 PM~16026006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BEEN MY JAM FOR A MINUTE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2009, 11:48 PM~16026006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2009, 12:15 AM~16026178
> *THIS BEEN MY JAM FOR A MINUTE
> *


no shit bro I went to the Springs shhhh it's been a minute like almost a year ago and my homie had satalite radio and this shit came on and it was bumpin I didn't figure out the name of the song and what it was until like 2-3 months ago


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2009, 01:39 AM~16027064
> *no shit bro I went to the Springs shhhh it's been a minute like almost a year ago and my homie had satalite radio and this shit came on and it was bumpin I didn't figure out the name of the song and what it was until like 2-3 months ago
> *


DID YOU GET ONE, CAUSE THATS THE BEST GIFT YOU CAN GET. PLAYS REAL MUSIC AND THE SPORTS AND SO ON, ALWAYS GOT TO HAVE THAT I BEEN TELLIN MY FRIENDS FOR OVER 5 YEARS NOW, YOU NEED IT :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good Morning !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 18 2009, 10:51 PM~16025595
> *:wave:  :wave: What up big dog?
> *


What's up cousin, how are you and the fam doing?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats up chuck 
where have you been foo
hey you gonna roll through I 've been holding those rear bumper guards for your 65 for a minute


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

if you want chuck i could send them with verns bro to make them get to you faster....LMK


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 08:16 AM~16027949
> *What's up cousin,  how are you and the fam doing?
> *


Hit me up before x mas :biggrin:. fam good I'm great


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 19 2009, 11:40 AM~16028774
> *Hit me up before x mas  :biggrin:. fam good I'm great
> *


Right on homie, you going to the toy run today?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHATS UP CO JUST PASSING THRU


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 19 2009, 12:49 PM~16029204
> *WHATS UP CO JUST PASSING THRU
> *



What's up homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2009, 03:04 AM~16027198
> *DID YOU GET ONE, CAUSE THATS THE BEST GIFT YOU CAN GET. PLAYS REAL MUSIC AND THE SPORTS AND SO ON, ALWAYS GOT TO HAVE THAT I BEEN TELLIN MY FRIENDS FOR OVER 5 YEARS NOW, YOU NEED IT :cheesy:
> *


I'm in the stone age homie I don't have no satalite radio hell I don't even own a cell phone


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 12:52 PM~16029220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great turn out today, should be in tomorrows post.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Dec 19 2009, 10:00 AM~16028157
> *whats up chuck
> where have you been foo
> hey you gonna roll through I 've been holding those rear bumper guards for your 65 for a minute
> *



just hit me up this week


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Cesar?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 19 2009, 07:52 PM~16032352
> *whats good Cesar?
> *



What's going on Chris? How's the weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2009, 08:37 PM~16032806
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn LIL is dead


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2009, 10:07 PM~16033826
> *Damn LIL is dead
> *


You working tonight homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 09:19 PM~16033261
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2009, 11:02 PM~16034380
> *Whut Up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin primo, how u been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 11:08 PM~16034434
> *Chillin primo, how u been?
> *


Just chillin' too... Have you worked on your ride lately?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2009, 11:09 PM~16034448
> *Just chillin' too... Have you worked on your ride lately?
> *



Here and there, whenever I can. Biggest thing is getting her ready for paint my March. What about u primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 10:29 PM~16034050
> *You working tonight homie?
> *


yeah I'm at work but I get out at midnight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:27 PM~16034632
> *yeah I'm at work but I get out at midnight
> *


That's good homie, take it easy tonight. Have a good one primo.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 11:20 PM~16034554
> *Here and there, whenever I can. Biggest thing is getting her ready for paint my March. What about u primo?
> *


Yeah worked on the cutty last week too!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2009, 11:55 PM~16034913
> *Yeah worked on the cutty last week too!!!
> *



Nice, what are you doing to her?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 11:59 PM~16034959
> *Nice, what are you doing to her?
> *


everything... but this week we were working on putting the rack in!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 12:02 AM~16034989
> *everything... but this week we were working on putting the rack in!!!
> *


Nice! Can't wait to see her when its done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 20 2009, 12:04 AM~16035011
> *Nice! Can't wait to see her when its done.
> *


Me neither, I've been on the sidelines 2 summers...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 12:08 AM~16035038
> *Me neither, I've been on the sidelines 2 summers...
> *


You got the right idea, better not to rush her. Plus, all the hard work will pay off in the end homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 20 2009, 12:10 AM~16035055
> *You got the right idea, better not to rush her. Plus, all the hard work will pay off in the end homie.
> *


Yeah you right about that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 20 2009, 12:10 AM~16035055
> *You got the right idea, better not to rush her. Plus, all the hard work will pay off in the end homie.
> *


I need to keep this in mind


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 12:13 AM~16035080
> *I need to keep this in mind
> *



I need to practice what I preach ! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I can honestly say I've enjoyed goin' to shows without entering a car, but what kills me is when I see other people cruising!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 12:18 AM~16035121
> *I can honestly say I've enjoyed goin' to shows without entering a car, but what kills me is when I see other people cruising!!!
> *


I can totally relate to that homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 20 2009, 12:19 AM~16035131
> *I can totally relate to that homie!
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 19 2009, 11:19 PM~16035131
> *I can totally relate to that homie!
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

WHat up coloRadO. Well it looks like I'm going to sideline my project 51 for awhile. I picced up a 49 Plymouth special deluxe today that is far more complete. So I'm gonna start working on that. I will post pics of her latter


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 20 2009, 02:38 AM~16035915
> *WHat up coloRadO. Well it looks like I'm going to sideline my project 51 for awhile. I picced up a 49 Plymouth special deluxe today that is far more complete. So I'm gonna start working on that. I will post pics of her latter
> *


I can't wait to see the pics and that sux you had to push your other ride to the side.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 02:43 AM~16035926
> *I can't wait to see the pics and that sux you had to push your other ride to the side.
> *



Thanks Larry. I got a couple pics but I'm not by my computer right now and posting from my iPhone. But I will post them up in the morning. I'm pretty excited. This 49 realy just needs paint and interior and a tune up and it's ready to roll. And having something I can cruise quiccly is gonna help me be patient with the 51 and not cut corners simply cause I wanna get out and roll.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP IVAN. :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 03:16 AM~16035845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT FINISHED? LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2009, 10:18 AM~16036816
> *WHAT UP IVAN. :wave:
> *


hey whats going on Chuck got in about ten last night.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 12:18 AM~16035121
> *I can honestly say I've enjoyed goin' to shows without entering a car, but what kills me is when I see other people cruising!!!
> *


Thats how i was for a long time. It felt good doing something to my 64 to where i could cruise it . Its still not done though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 20 2009, 03:09 AM~16035990
> *Thanks Larry. I got a couple pics but I'm not by my computer right now and posting from my iPhone. But I will post them up in the morning. I'm pretty excited. This 49 realy just needs paint and interior and a tune up and it's ready to roll. And having something I can cruise quiccly is gonna help me be patient with the 51 and not cut corners simply cause I wanna get out and roll.
> *


I hear ya about having something to cruise and not being in a hurry thats a good thing then the car will come out right.The 49 looks to be in good shape keep us posted with your progress


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 20 2009, 10:19 AM~16036820
> *IS IT FINISHED? LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:
> *


I'm just waiting for the fuel shut off valve then I'll install the exhaust pipes and it's done so not even a half n hour worth of work just got to wait to get that in the mail and I'll be rolling.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

How about them RAIDERS...................FUCK THEM DONKEYS........... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:26 PM~16039846
> *How about them RAIDERS...................FUCK THEM DONKEYS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:26 PM~16039846
> *How about them RAIDERS...................FUCK THEM DONKEYS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 06:26 PM~16039846
> *How about them RAIDERS...................FUCK THEM DONKEYS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 06:26 PM~16039846
> *How about them RAIDERS...................FUCK THEM DONKEYS........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

GOOOO RAIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:28 PM~16040924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

$4800 to be in the radical game
http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1500869349.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got in....great game :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

2 Members: fesboogie, painloc21

What up Big Fes Dogg!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2009, 11:18 PM~16035121
> *I can honestly say I've enjoyed goin' to shows without entering a car, but what kills me is when I see other people cruising!!!
> *


sorry dog :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Dec 20 2009, 05:26 PM~16039846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ok Homie!!!! You guyz only lost to *The RAIDERS*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 07:28 PM~16040924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 08:56 PM~16041309
> *WOW :wow:
> *


Here you go Roy
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1477671845.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:09 PM~16041472
> *Here you go Roy
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1477671845.html
> *


Nice but 25 stacks.....probably at least 8 stacks too high


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:11 PM~16041509
> *Nice but 25 stacks.....probably at least 8 stacks too high
> *


did this guy tailgate for you at the game??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 20 2009, 05:58 PM~16040087
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:11 PM~16041515
> *did this guy tailgate for you at the game??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 20 2009, 05:59 PM~16040094
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:13 PM~16041538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's a LIL member he's fucking crazy dog. It's his birthday and anyway he starts a topic called birthday bbq grilling and I go in the topic and bam he has like 3 pics of him like this I'm like wtf


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 20 2009, 06:25 PM~16040287
> *
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:11 PM~16041509
> *Nice but 25 stacks.....probably at least 8 stacks too high
> *


Honestly these cars are getting harder to find and not any cheaper unless you just down right find a close to home killer deal. I don't know if one guy says I'll ask 10gs for my ride then another says ahh mine is a little better or mine is in the same condition I'm gonna ask 11gs then another guy says the same but he's asking 12gs or wtf is going on.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's funny
Your bro tell you how the game was?
That fawker was in the sun half the game


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 20 2009, 07:52 PM~16041248
> *x1000000000000000000000000000
> :biggrin:
> Datz whutz up!!!
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:17 PM~16041605
> *That's funny
> Your bro tell you how the game was?
> That fawker was in the sun half the game
> *


I take it thats a good thing because it was cold or what??I haven't talked to him yet his kids are at my house chilling but I"m at work so I won't see him when he goes to pick them up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:17 PM~16041594
> *Honestly these cars are getting harder to find and not any cheaper unless you just down right find a close to home killer deal. I don't know if one guy says I'll ask 10gs for my ride then another says ahh mine is a little better or mine is in the same condition I'm gonna ask 11gs then another guy says the same but he's asking 12gs or wtf is going on.
> *


Yeah i been tripping on Impalas lately.....even though the economy is fucked,try finding a driving 63 rag for under 20 stacks and Bubbles same thing.....fuckin crazy.....good though for owners


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16041646
> *Yeah i been tripping on Impalas lately.....even though the economy is fucked,try finding a driving 63 rag for under 20 stacks and Bubbles same thing.....fuckin crazy.....good though for owners
> *


I like homeboys for sale the purple one I'm just not a big fan of purple but it's a nice ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:19 PM~16041629
> *I take it thats a good thing because it was cold or what??I haven't talked to him yet his kids are at my house chilling but I"m at work so I won't see him when he goes to pick them up
> *


It wasn't too bad....I ended up like exactly opposite of hime.....It was chilly but not bad.....good ass game though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 20 2009, 08:50 PM~16041225
> *2 Members: fesboogie, painloc21
> 
> What up Big Fes Dogg!
> *


Whut Up homie!!! See you picked up a new ride!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16041666
> *It wasn't too bad....I ended up like exactly opposite of hime.....It was chilly but not bad.....good ass game though
> *


everytime my brother goes to a broncos game they loose


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:21 PM~16041659
> *I like homeboys for sale the purple one I'm just not a big fan of purple but it's a nice ride
> *


That Purple Bubble I would trade in a second 
Anything with a Royals plaque you know has to be top notch chit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:22 PM~16041681
> *everytime my brother goes to a broncos game they loose
> *


man that was great :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 08:50 PM~16041232
> *sorry dog :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: I know I alwayz see your ass cruising!!! :angry: 































































































































:biggrin: Hopefully I'll be cruising behind you (no ****) next summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:23 PM~16041687
> *That Purple Bubble I would trade in a second
> Anything with a Royals plaque you know has to be top notch chit
> *


oh it's top notch for sure what did he want on top of your ride or he didnt' want your ride at all?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 09:22 PM~16041679
> *Whut Up homie!!! See you picked up a new ride!!!
> *



yeah buddy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 20 2009, 09:25 PM~16041717
> *yeah buddy!
> *


I love 50s rides man I'm always checking them out on craigslist and what not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:25 PM~16041710
> *oh it's top notch for sure what did he want on top of your ride or he didnt' want your ride at all?
> *


I think he's looking for a Deuce
he tried to get at my last one but only offered me a lifted excursion....
I don't think he wants a rag :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 08:25 PM~16041709
> *:biggrin:  I know I alwayz see your ass cruising!!!  :angry:
> :biggrin: Hopefully I'll be cruising behind you (no ****) next summer!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:27 PM~16041739
> *I think he's looking for a Deuce
> he tried to get at my last one but only offered me a lifted excursion....
> I don't think he wants a rag :angry:
> *


so you think he wants to get rid of that for a hardtop duece??He's crazy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 20 2009, 09:25 PM~16041717
> *yeah buddy!
> *


Looks good, and it should hold you off till you get your other ride done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:31 PM~16041800
> *so you think he wants to get rid of that for a hardtop duece??He's crazy
> *


I dunno homie is kinda iffy
he's got a nice ride but Good luck on getting a decent trade on it....I mean how much better than my car would you trade for it?
I wouldn't put any money on top but if I had a yob maybe I'd offer a couple stacks(2) tops


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:38 PM~16041893
> *I dunno homie is kinda iffy
> he's got a nice ride but Good luck on getting a decent trade on it....I mean how much better than my car would you trade for it?
> I wouldn't put any money on top but if I had a yob maybe I'd offer a couple stacks(2) tops
> *


I honestly think the color is gonna hurt is trade if that car was blue or red or black grey you know he'd be getting offers left and right. I'm not hating on the car I never had a car that nice just stating facts.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:41 PM~16041934
> *I honestly think the color is gonna hurt is trade if that car was blue or red or black grey you know he'd be getting offers left and right. I'm not hating on the car I never had a car that nice just stating facts.
> *


Yeah I mean what else....besides paint ....could you do to that thing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 09:41 PM~16041934
> *I honestly think the color is gonna hurt is trade if that car was blue or red or black grey you know he'd be getting offers left and right. I'm not hating on the car I never had a car that nice just stating facts.
> *


It wouldn't be my 1st choice in color, but the color ain't taking anything away from that car IMO...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 20 2009, 09:31 PM~16041801
> *Looks good, and it should hold you off till you get your other ride done!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah the 51 is my passion. Thats gonna be my full show car. Im gonna make this 49 my daily. Dont get me wrong im gonna hook this 49 up but damn im tired of driving to picnics and meetings in peices of shit. I cant wait to get out and cruise. And i know if i dident picc up this 49 i was going to end up cutting corners and throwing the 51 together just so i could cruise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

gdamn broncos losing to the sorryass raiders... the fans were using there laser lights and the raider dude was pullung his pants down looking for a date....yuk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:46 PM~16041974
> *Yeah I mean what else....besides paint ....could you do to that thing?
> *


thats it just paint but it would be a pain in the ass to repaint it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:51 PM~16042043
> *thats it just paint but it would be a pain in the ass to repaint it
> *


Yeah that was why I sold the Deuce because I woulda have to have done a full frame off just to change the paint


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:54 PM~16042102
> *Yeah that was why I sold the Deuce because I woulda have to have done a full frame off just to change the paint
> *


I liked the yellow on that car :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2009, 08:48 PM~16041996
> *gdamn broncos losing to the sorryass raiders...  the fans were using there laser lights and the raider dude was pullung his pants down looking for a date....yuk
> *


A Broncos fan got arreted for that......he was in our section


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 08:55 PM~16042112
> *I liked the yellow on that car :biggrin:
> *


me too been thinking a lil on slapping Yellow on the Trey but Sean said he was gonna do it so I held back
if his rag ends up Red I might though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:57 PM~16042155
> *me too been thinking a lil on slapping Yellow on the Trey but Sean said he was gonna do it so I held back
> if his rag ends up Red I might though :biggrin:
> *


Didin't he post pics of his ride already??but you never know with Sean :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

anyone know of a clean project i can get my hands on.. ive built and sold alot of rides in the past but would like to start another project... love to find a junked out convert 62,63, or 64 but there tuff to find.. or il do another hardtop or ???.. i just picked up a ferarri testarosa kit car for trades or some other chit.. plus all my friends, hit up my paint and body section and leave some comments.. thanks homeslices


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM~16042211
> *anyone know of a clean project i can get my hands on.. ive built and sold alot of rides in the past but would like to start another project... love to find a junked out convert 62,63, or 64 but there tuff to find.. or il do another hardtop or ???.. i just picked up a ferarri testarosa kit car for trades or some other chit.. plus all my friends, hit up my paint and body section and leave some comments.. thanks homeslices
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2009, 09:01 PM~16042211
> *anyone know of a clean project i can get my hands on.. ive built and sold alot of rides in the past but would like to start another project... love to find a junked out convert 62,63, or 64 but there tuff to find.. or il do another hardtop or ???.. i just picked up a ferarri testarosa kit car for trades or some other chit.. plus all my friends, hit up my paint and body section and leave some comments.. thanks homeslices
> *


Good luck I been looking religiously for months and a Deuce Trey or Four vert can easily run you 10 stacks rusted out and not running


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

A Broncos fan got arreted for that......he was in our section 


ooh schnappps... it was a bronco fan with the laser light... everyone tellecasting it said that it had to be a raider fan...lol.. tuff game, but the broncos are giving games away... raiders looked ggod for a few


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

theres been a clean 6deuce rag on ebay for 7k.. he has it on i think kansas craigslist also..... il check, it was kansas or???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 09:00 PM~16042205
> *Didin't he post pics of his ride already??but you never know with Sean :biggrin:
> *


i think so but like you say.....never know with him
and since I sold Adan my gold plater and he is already plating shit I think I might wanna steer away from a conventional color


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2009, 09:04 PM~16042253
> *A Broncos fan got arreted for that......he was in our section
> ooh schnappps... it was a bronco fan with the laser light... everyone tellecasting it said that it had to be a raider fan...lol.. tuff game, but the broncos are giving games away... raiders looked ggod for a few
> *


Well I seen a broncos fan get carried away at that time . I believe that was what it was for.
That light was on the Raiders most the time just happend that the Broncos were facing it because the guy was in the South stands
If you see a deuce rag for 7 stacks I would seriously think about picking that thing up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 10:03 PM~16042240
> *Good luck I been looking religiously for months and a Deuce Trey or Four vert can easily run you 10 stacks rusted out and not running
> *


You gonna buy another ride or what?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2009, 10:06 PM~16042286
> *i think so but like you say.....never know with him
> and since I sold Adan my gold plater and he is already plating shit I think I might wanna steer away from a conventional color
> *


he gonna come out looking like boys in da hood


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *CHANGING MINDZ*

Whats up Ralph how you guys doing in Pueblo I hardly see any of you guys on LIL anymore?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 09:10 PM~16042334
> *You gonna buy another ride or what?
> *


Nah I just enjoy looking
If I ever did buy another it would have to be a Good ass deal just for me to capitalize on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 09:11 PM~16042340
> *he gonna come out looking like boys in da hood
> *


That fucker just got 24k Gold solution.....shit looks like the dipped stuff :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 10:12 PM~16042353
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> Whats up Ralph how you guys doing in Pueblo I hardly see any of you guys on LIL anymore?
> *


GOOD bRO> JUST GOT BACK fROm THE GAME. IVE JUST BEEN WORKING AND HANGING OUT. WHAT YOU UP TO LARRY?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DID YOU GUYS HERE THAT BRITTNEY MURPHY DIED. THATS CRAZY!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 20 2009, 10:19 PM~16042445
> *GOOD bRO> JUST GOT BACK fROm THE GAME. IVE JUST BEEN WORKING AND HANGING OUT. WHAT YOU UP TO LARRY?
> *


Not much just kicking it I got my bike pretty much redone I'm just waiting on the fuel shut off valve and I have to put on the exhaust and thats it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Dec 20 2009, 10:12 PM~16042356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those gold platers work good if you know how to use them and take care of the gold


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 10:20 PM~16042467
> *Not much just kicking it I got my bike pretty much redone I'm just waiting on the fuel shut off valve and I have to put on the exhaust and thats it :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE THAT BIKE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 20 2009, 10:48 PM~16042758
> *I LOVE THAT BIKE
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

if i had the 7k i woulda bought the vert awhile back, but construction and building houses is slor right now, so i only have 1 income right now painting rides... roys got all the money so maybe he can buy it and let me make payments...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah it's tough out there


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

fer sure my brothas!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish this my my driveway


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

i sold my gold plater to ez pawn last year cause after 10 years of owning it i just never used it... when i was in imperials they wanted shit dipped and no light skinned gold.. so i never used it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2009, 12:02 AM~16043471
> *i sold my gold plater to ez pawn last year cause after 10 years of owning it i just never used it... when i was in imperials they wanted shit dipped and no  light skinned gold.. so i never used it
> *


I had some on a ride before and that shit was dark


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

ya, mine was dark at first then it faded.. i golded alot of my undercarriage back in the day but after drivin and hitn puddels and rewipin after a few years it started to lose color..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from Saturdays Toy Run. 

Sorry about the quality of the pics, came from my Mobile.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2009, 09:09 AM~16045326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 AM~16045381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol this movie is amazing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 AM~16045413
> *lol this movie is amazing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Get out of my face before I ROUNDHOUSE YOUR ASS :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2009, 12:18 AM~16043605
> *ya, mine was dark at first then it faded..  i golded alot of my undercarriage back in the day but after drivin and hitn puddels and rewipin after a few years it started to lose color..
> *


Gold in general is hard to take care of on a car


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

ya.. heard that


thanks to everyone givin me love in my paint and body section...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My next bobber project I'm thiking of going all red with this one and some white on the tank and possibly chroming some of it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2009, 11:06 AM~16046141
> *Get out of my face before I ROUNDHOUSE YOUR ASS :cheesy:
> *



me and my dad think your mom is hot , we are both gonna bang her and deal with the retard in the meantime :biggrin: 





just jk larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 21 2009, 12:33 PM~16047066
> *me and my dad think your mom is hot , we are both gonna bang her and deal with the retard in the meantime :biggrin:
> just jk larry
> *


whos the retard :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss, *Indio123*


whats up bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

cool lookin yamaha.. should make a killer bober...
heres my older 78 honda


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my other one my daughter took the pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

She insisted that I take one with her toy doggie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

nice bike homie, and i do like the toy doggie! lol


whats crackin uncle fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2009, 05:31 PM~16049989
> *nice bike homie, and i do like the toy doggie! lol
> whats crackin uncle fes
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2009, 05:31 PM~16049989
> *nice bike homie, and i do like the toy doggie! lol
> whats crackin uncle fes
> *


Whut Up homie!!! Jus' checkin' LIL... Whutz Good w/ you???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2009, 03:44 PM~16048744
> *She insisted that I take one with her toy doggie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its a good thing you live in a small town with all that damn red you like to sport


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 05:51 PM~16050213
> *Its a good thing you live in a small town with all that damn red you like to sport
> *


why??I love red bro I don't bang though you know that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2009, 05:54 PM~16050248
> *why??I love red bro I don't bang though you know that
> *


I know but i bet you watched boyz n da hood over and over saying im gonna get a lowrider when i can drive i know i did. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Got the yob from my interview last friday. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 05:06 PM~16050411
> *Got the yob from my interview  last friday. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT ON IVAN!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

not much bro,, just finishing buffing out that chopper and just finished putting my chopper back together.. sold mine this wed. and the dude from denver coming in the morning to pic up the other.... lol then i gotta start my xmas shoppin 2morrow


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 07:05 PM~16050395
> *I know but i bet you watched boyz n da hood over and over saying im gonna get a lowrider when i can drive i know i did. :biggrin:
> *


I was already driving when that movie came out, then i went and built a lowrider. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 21 2009, 06:54 PM~16050906
> *I was already driving when that movie came out, then i went and built a lowrider. :cheesy:
> *


well thats cuz you are forty and i got to thinking Larry was probably in grade school then cuz he is young. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 PM~16050980
> *well thats cuz you are forty and i got to thinking Larry was probably in grade school then cuz he is young. :biggrin:
> *


You hurt my feelings. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: The only one i had left. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2009, 06:28 PM~16050695
> *not much bro,, just finishing buffing out that chopper and just finished putting my chopper back together.. sold mine this wed. and the dude from denver coming in the morning to pic up the other.... lol then i gotta start my xmas shoppin 2morrow
> *


  Datz whutz up!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 21 2009, 07:26 PM~16051211
> *You hurt my feelings. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: The only one i had left. :biggrin:
> *


I bought some Kenwood 6x9s 5 way Thanks for the info i bought that bracket i needed too.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2009, 12:39 PM~16047115
> *whos the retard :cheesy:
> *



you!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 09:24 PM~16052323
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2009, 10:45 PM~16053220
> *:wave:
> *



What up Fes, you ready for Xmas homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:47 PM~16053238
> *What up Fes, you ready for Xmas homie?
> *


Yeah pretty much... got a couple of more things to get but nuthin' big!!! How 'bout you???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The same, got some lil things here and there to buy but pretty much all done. Just got to get over this work week homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 11:12 PM~16053545
> *The same, got some lil things here and there to buy but pretty much all done. Just got to get over this work week homie.
> *


One day closer now... :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 21 2009, 11:19 PM~16053611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:30 PM~16053743
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


COMO ESTAS HOMEZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 21 2009, 11:34 PM~16053804
> *COMO ESTAS HOMEZ
> *



Viviendo homie...cant complain...got out and enjoyed the weather today by uncovering some rust spots in the lower quarters of the ranfla...time to do some cutting and welding :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:38 PM~16053843
> *Viviendo homie...cant complain...got out and enjoyed the weather today by uncovering some rust spots in the lower quarters of the ranfla...time to do some cutting and welding  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD I CRUISED MINE A LIL BIT TODAY WEATHERS BEEN NICE BUT WERE SOPOSED TO GET SOME SNOW AGAIN


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Dec 21 2009, 11:39 PM~16053862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, snow tomorrow! Im glad I got out today to work on the car though. Im tired though now...and I wont get off of work until tomorrow morning at 7am


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:45 PM~16053906
> *
> Yea, snow tomorrow! Im glad I got out today to work on the car though. Im tired though now...and I wont get off of work until tomorrow morning at 7am
> *


 SO YOU ALMOST DUN WITH THE BODY GETTING READY FOR PAINT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 21 2009, 11:48 PM~16053939
> *SO YOU ALMOST DUN WITH THE BODY GETTING READY FOR PAINT
> *



Nah, not yet, I gotta find a new hood because this old one is dented beyond repair. Im guessing I will have the body work all done by late next month...well, thats the plan. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 11:45 PM~16053906
> *
> Yea, snow tomorrow! Im glad I got out today to work on the car though. Im tired though now...and I wont get off of work until tomorrow morning at 7am
> *


I WENT TO PICK UP MY CUTTY AND IT WASNT READY YET :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 21 2009, 11:50 PM~16053959
> *I WENT TO PICK UP MY CUTTY AND IT WASNT READY YET :angry:
> *



What were they doing to the Cutty :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:50 PM~16053956
> *Nah, not yet, I gotta find a new hood because this old one is dented beyond repair. Im guessing I will have the body work all done by late next month...well, thats the plan.  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE I GOT THE HOOD TO MY 66 PONTIAC THIS WEEKEND AT A JUNKYARD HERE THEY HAVE ALOT OF CLASSICS SITTEN OUT THERE HAVE YOU FOUND A HOOD FOR YOURS YET


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 21 2009, 11:52 PM~16053989
> *ORALE I GOT THE HOOD TO MY 66 PONTIAC THIS WEEKEND AT A JUNKYARD HERE THEY HAVE ALOT OF CLASSICS SITTEN OUT THERE HAVE YOU FOUND A HOOD FOR YOURS YET
> *



Which junk yard? Nah, havent been looking all that hard to be honest, no feria with xmas and birthdays. It was my sons 3rd birthday this past weekend...this kids are breakin me. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 11:51 PM~16053970
> *What were they doing to the Cutty  :0
> *


MORE hydRO WORK


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

IF YOU CANT FIND ONE OUT THERE ILL CALL THEESE VATOS UP SEE WHAT THEY GOT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Dec 21 2009, 11:56 PM~16054035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orale homie, I will let you know. Gracias


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:55 PM~16054013
> *Which junk yard? Nah, havent been looking all that hard to be honest, no feria with xmas and birthdays. It was my sons 3rd birthday this past weekend...this kids are breakin me.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON HIGHWAY 34


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 21 2009, 06:05 PM~16050395
> *I know but i bet you watched boyz n da hood over and over saying im gonna get a lowrider when i can drive i know i did. :biggrin:
> *


na homie my brother was already into lowriders and thats how I picked it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It was 68 degrees down here. I'm celebrating Christmas tomorrow because I work the rest of the week and it's the only day I'm off and my wife is off at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 21 2009, 11:58 PM~16054057
> *ITS ON HIGHWAY 34
> *



Yea...I will have to check that out after the new year...gotta take my bumpers, trim, and hood hinges into the chromer also...I need to get a second job. 



Whats up Larry


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 12:05 AM~16054150
> *Yea...I will have to check that out after the new year...gotta take my bumpers, trim, and hood hinges into the chromer also...I need to get a second job.
> Whats up Larry
> *


Not much Ceasar right??I'm just hanging out my daughter finally fell asleep she thought she was gonna stay up all night :biggrin: Now it's time to get her bike out of the attic and bring it inside eat some cookies she left for Santa and bring her 4 wheeler in to :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2009, 12:07 AM~16054189
> *Not much Ceasar right??I'm just hanging out my daughter finally fell asleep she thought she was gonna stay up all night :biggrin: Now it's time to get her bike out of the attic and bring it inside eat some cookies she left for Santa and bring her 4 wheeler in to :biggrin:
> *



Nice...early xmas! How old is your lil girl? I got a 4 year old Daughter who has me wrapped...it kills me :uh: 

Merry Xmas Larry! Enjoy those cookies !

Cesar


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 12:13 AM~16054264
> *Nice...early xmas!  How old is your lil girl? I got a 4 year old Daughter who has me wrapped...it kills me  :uh:
> 
> Merry Xmas Larry! Enjoy those cookies !
> ...


She's 6 and we are real close


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2009, 11:15 PM~16054289
> *She's 6 and we are real close
> *


JUST WAIT TILL SHE TURNS 16


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 22 2009, 12:15 AM~16054289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Dec 22 2009, 12:16 AM~16054304
> *JUST WAIT TILL SHE TURNS 16
> *


yup I know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The bobber is looking good homie, might have to have you build me one!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 12:25 AM~16054404
> *The bobber is looking good homie, might have to have you build me one!!
> *


It's ready to start minus that fuel shutoff valve I have one here but it doesn't have a filter and eventually will clog and I hate to put it on when the weather really isn't gonna be ridable for a few days anyway or else I'd slap it on and ride. I should get mine in the mail at least by monday if not sometime this week :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2009, 12:28 AM~16054443
> *It's ready to start minus that fuel shutoff valve I have one here but it doesn't have a filter and eventually will clog and I hate to put it on when the weather really isn't gonna be ridable for a few days anyway or else I'd slap it on and ride. I should get mine in the mail at least by monday if not sometime this week :biggrin:
> *



NICE! That thing is bad! Enjoy her!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 12:30 AM~16054483
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats up primo!?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 12:30 AM~16054472
> *NICE! That thing is bad! Enjoy her!
> *


oh I will :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2009, 12:39 AM~16054577
> *oh I will :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Dec 21 2009, 11:16 PM~16054304
> *JUST WAIT TILL SHE TURNS 16
> *


tell me about it! mine is 14 and will be 15 and in driving school next april.

:dunno: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: :around: :happysad: :banghead: hno: 


all of those emotions above at the same time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 22 2009, 01:32 AM~16055135
> *tell me about it! mine is 14 and will be 15 and in driving school next april.
> 
> :dunno:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :around:  :happysad:  :banghead:  hno:
> ...


I just hope all the things we do together will pay off and she won't be to distant. We do alot of shit together I'll take her to wal-mart and we'll buy shit to do projects together like paint these little dogs and we made a purse I know yes I bedazzled a purse with her :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2009, 01:38 AM~16055172
> *I just hope all the things we do together will pay off and she won't be to distant. We do alot of shit together I'll take her to wal-mart and we'll buy shit to do projects together like paint these little dogs and we made a purse I know yes I bedazzled a purse with her :biggrin:
> *



You seem like a good father Larry, im sure you wont have to worry about her being too distant.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2009, 01:38 AM~16055172
> *I just hope all the things we do together will pay off and she won't be to distant. We do alot of shit together I'll take her to wal-mart and we'll buy shit to do projects together like paint these little dogs and we made a purse I know yes I bedazzled a purse with her :biggrin:
> *


Thats good bro . Youare a good father and a good influence it will pay off in the end and it will show through your daughter how good of a person she is because of the way she was brought up. I try my hardest to bring my kids up right and not do like i do so i keep my bad things i do a secret :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

finally finished that chopper last night at 2am... il post some pics in my paint and body section later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 10:10 AM~16057225
> *finally finished that chopper last night at 2am... il post some pics in my paint and body section later
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks roy.. guess i beter go start my xmas shoppin now that i got a day free


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 10:35 AM~16057434
> *thanks roy.. guess i beter go start my xmas shoppin now that i got a day free
> *


Good luck it's probably packed out there and if I was you I'd do it before the snow gets here.Alot of fuckers can't drive in the shit......like me :happysad: 


Well I can now with my truck :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow what a deal here
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1516599126.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or this one
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1490942812.html


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 11:10 AM~16057225
> *finally finished that chopper last night at 2am... il post some pics in my paint and body section later
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good my uncles own choppers and harleys i was around them alot i can appreciate the work put into those .they get as exspenive as a show car easily


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

ya alot of work... thanlks 4 all the comments! im posting a few pics in my paint and body section


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 22 2009, 11:32 AM~16057404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 


I'm gonna miss going to the games for sure...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 22 2009, 01:02 PM~16058261
> *
> I'm gonna miss going to the games for sure...
> *


You can always go to Oakland and wear your denver jersy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 11:10 AM~16057225
> *finally finished that chopper last night at 2am... il post some pics in my paint and body section later
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Mac!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Dec 22 2009, 12:08 PM~16057757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: They seem over priced to me, i like the 2nd one though




Wut up CO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

whats up fes... getting garage cleaned out and gonna finish up the candy on that 09 zx-14.. then maybe i can work your ride in there if your ready, or your brotha ty,s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 02:00 PM~16058711
> *whats up fes... getting garage cleaned out and gonna finish up the candy on that 09 zx-14.. then maybe i can work your ride in there if your ready, or your brotha ty,s
> *


LOL... Were working on the rack right now but I have a feeling I'll be ready before Ty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

ya.. sounds good.. off to the mall 2 see santa with all 30 of my kids!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 22 2009, 12:06 PM~16058297
> *You can always go to Oakland and wear your denver jersy
> *


That might not end up too well
denver has much better mannered fans than Oakland


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 22 2009, 01:08 PM~16057757
> *Wow what a deal here
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1516599126.html
> *


Shit, my car must be worth 40k then. :biggrin: . These people are fools. :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 22 2009, 02:36 PM~16059077
> *ya.. sounds good.. off to the mall 2 see santa with all 30 of my kids!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 02:20 PM~16058934
> *LOL... Were working on the rack right now but I have a feeling I'll be ready before Ty!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Post pics of the rack Fes


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 PM~16059100
> *That might not end up too well
> denver has much better mannered fans than Oakland
> *



I'd do it...wear ALL orange too, so I stand out in the darkness :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 22 2009, 03:27 PM~16059537
> *Post pics of the rack Fes
> *











Itz not done, itz just the battery part of it and itz for 14 batts!!! And itz heavy... :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

And my digital really did take a shit on me, so all I got to take pics is my phone... sorry


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah when i built mine for ten it was fuckin heavy even my eight batteries rack is heavy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 22 2009, 10:35 AM~16056929
> *Thats good bro . Youare a good father and a good influence it will pay off in the end and it will show through your daughter how good of a person she is because of the way she was brought up. I try my hardest to bring my kids up right and not do like i do so i keep my bad things i do  a secret :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 22 2009, 05:10 PM~16060498
> *Yeah when i built mine for ten it was fuckin heavy even my eight batteries rack is heavy
> *


Yeah... My 8 batt rack dat was on here before was heavy 2 but not like this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BS pics to keep the topic moving...








Adan's Imp at some party thing some of us went to in the summer...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite Anthony's Monte


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo and GT Julian chippin' out in Chapo's cutty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2010 Launch!!! :biggrin: Old pic... it was still warm when I took this pic!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 04:12 PM~16059974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fes, I never thought I would tell you this...but...YOU HAVE A HUGE RACK ! :biggrin: 


Merry X Mas Primo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 08:14 PM~16062323
> *Fes, I never thought I would tell you this...but...YOU HAVE A HUGE RACK !  :biggrin:
> Merry X Mas Primo
> *


 :roflmao: Datz a good one!!! :biggrin: Merry Xmas to you too homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 08:22 PM~16062439
> *:roflmao: Datz a good one!!!  :biggrin: Merry Xmas to you too homie!!!
> *



Car is looking good, cant wait to see it done !


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 22 2009, 09:30 PM~16063155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 08:40 PM~16062613
> *Car is looking good, cant wait to see it done !
> *


Thanks!!! :cheesy: Can't wait to see yours!!! Do you have anymore pics??? I think you posted some a while back when you 1st got it, right?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 10:12 PM~16063625
> *Thanks!!!  :cheesy: Can't wait to see yours!!! Do you have anymore pics??? I think you posted some a while back when you 1st got it, right?
> *



Yea, I posted some pics when I first brought her home, I need to take some new pics now that I have started the body work and taking her down to metal. I have already cut out a few rusted spots that were on the lower quarters, hoping I have some time this weekend to weld some new sheet metal...I will post some new pics by next week :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 11:03 PM~16064102
> *Yea, I posted some pics when I first brought her home, I need to take some new pics now that I have started the body work and taking her down to metal. I have already cut out a few rusted spots that were on the lower quarters, hoping I have some time this weekend to weld some new sheet metal...I will post some new pics by next week  :biggrin:
> *


  and thatz good your doin' it the right way!!! can't wait to see the pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16064128
> * and thatz good your doin' it the right way!!! can't wait to see the pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yea...originally I just bought this car to flip it real quick, but as soon as I started the body work, I kept on finding lil flaws that were just bugging me, so I have to take care of it right!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 11:30 PM~16064393
> *Yea...originally I just bought this car to flip it real quick, but as soon as I started the body work, I kept on finding lil flaws that were just bugging me, so I have to take care of it right!
> *


 :yes: Are you still gonna flip it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 11:34 PM~16064437
> *:yes: Are you still gonna flip it?
> *



I dont know, depends how it turns out. If it turns out pretty clean, I just might keep it and still buy something I want. That way I have something to roll while I am working on another project...then sell it later :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tight Pic...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2009, 11:38 PM~16064502
> *Tight Pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 11:38 PM~16064498
> *I dont know, depends how it turns out. If it turns out pretty clean, I just might keep it and still buy something I want. That way I have something to roll while I am working on another project...then sell it later  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 22 2009, 11:38 PM~16064498
> *I dont know, depends how it turns out. If it turns out pretty clean, I just might keep it and still buy something I want. That way I have something to roll while I am working on another project...then sell it later  :biggrin:
> *


Thats always a good thing


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 22 2009, 01:44 PM~16059143
> *Shit, my car must be worth 40k then. :biggrin: . These people are fools. :uh:
> *


there is a reason why that 2nd one is priced so high.
lets just say he came up on a good deal for a 63 imp and his wife said you have to sell your cutty
so he says ok.... i will post it on craigslist and see if i get any calls...... i asked him the other day if he has had any calls on it yet and he said no..... so im thinking he is not that much of a fool


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

believe me, when i saw that ad on craigslist i thought to myself "self that is a crazy asking price for an all original cutty"
:twak: 

then i figured out why :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 12:22 AM~16065005
> *believe me, when i saw that ad on craigslist i thought to myself "self that is a crazy asking price for an all original cutty"
> :twak:
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 12:43 AM~16065211
> *what up Fes
> *


Not much jus' gettin' ready for Christmas... Whut you up too???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

not much, just working alot of nights. did you find some chrome parts for Chapo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 12:53 AM~16065301
> *not much, just working alot of nights. did you find some chrome parts for Chapo?
> *


 :no: How did you know he was lookin' for some?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

he called me earlier today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 01:12 AM~16065434
> *he called me earlier today.
> *


Oh got'cha... I just told him to send whatever he wanted out...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

oh ok i told him denver bumper does some of our plaques that we had cut here before i went to jagster.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 01:20 AM~16065471
> *oh ok  i told him denver bumper does some of our plaques that we had cut here before i went to jagster.
> *


Yeah I've dealt w/ them before


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

denver bumper or jagster?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 01:24 AM~16065492
> *denver bumper or jagster?
> *


Denver Bumper


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Roads are getting slick out there...just got back in from my late dinner! Lets see how much snow we get in the morning. :uh:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

DAMN SNOW AGAIN :angry:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*There is a "Lowriders in the Snow" topic so if you got any pics post them in here 

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515967\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515967</a>
 *


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2009, 07:03 AM~16066155
> *DAMN SNOW AGAIN :angry:
> *


 snow down in co. we didnt get any up here in wyoming but still have alot on the ground


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so whats the weather like up in Colorado Springs??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.wheelbynet.com/docs/auto/view_a...utoI54MB8484DAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 09:41 AM~16066978
> *snow down in co. we didnt get any up here in wyoming but still have alot on the ground
> *


What up anthony how you doing bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 09:44 AM~16067015
> *so whats the weather like up in Colorado Springs??
> *


crapola


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:44 AM~16067020
> *http://www.wheelbynet.com/docs/auto/view_a...utoI54MB8484DAS
> *


why does it say 4 door then it shows a convertible?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:52 AM~16067092
> *crapola
> *


How bad??is it still snowing??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 09:53 AM~16067100
> *How bad??is it still snowing??
> *


Still snowing at my pad like 4 inches or so


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:44 AM~16067020
> *http://www.wheelbynet.com/docs/auto/view_a...utoI54MB8484DAS
> *


CAN ANYONE SAY ROADTRIP, GOOD DEAL.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:55 AM~16067112
> *Still snowing at my pad like 4 inches or so
> *


IT IS SNOWING LIKE CRAZY HERE, BEEN SNOWING SINCE 9PM LAST NIGHT. WHO THE HELL CAN BUILD BOXES IN THIS WEATHER. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067129
> *IT IS SNOWING LIKE CRAZY HERE, BEEN SNOWING SINCE 9PM LAST NIGHT. WHO THE HELL CAN BUILD BOXES IN THIS WEATHER. :biggrin:
> *


tape to tape the boxies :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Everyone!!! Fuck da weather... but it is CO so can't complain too much, it should be expected... Im'ma have to really break down and get a heater for my garage


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067129
> *IT IS SNOWING LIKE CRAZY HERE, BEEN SNOWING SINCE 9PM LAST NIGHT. WHO THE HELL CAN BUILD BOXES IN THIS WEATHER. :biggrin:
> *


I might just have you make me one too my measurements will be different because of the cylinders


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on Anthony ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we got maybe 1 inch of snow and it's not snowing anymore here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 09:59 AM~16067147
> *tape to tape the boxies :cheesy:
> *


eggzaklies


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Got a little bit of snow i think more is on its way


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 09:50 AM~16067071
> *What up anthony how you doing bro?
> *


been ok other then work slowed way down what about you roy you been working on the rag or you need a heater in the gerage 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 09:57 AM~16067129
> *IT IS SNOWING LIKE CRAZY HERE, BEEN SNOWING SINCE 9PM LAST NIGHT. WHO THE HELL CAN BUILD BOXES IN THIS WEATHER. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:08 AM~16067253
> *eggzaklies
> *


I was hoping at least one person would know what I was talking about :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:05 PM~16067216
> *I might just have you make me one too my measurements will be different because of the cylinders
> *


WE JUST NEED TO PLAN A WYOMING ROAD TRIP AND BRING THE TABLE SAW. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:09 AM~16067273
> *been ok other then work slowed way down what about you roy you been working on the rag or you need a heater in the gerage 2
> *


Nah,just money in the bank homie.....my ass be broke deez days


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:09 AM~16067278
> *WE JUST NEED TO PLAN A WYOMING ROAD TRIP AND BRING THE TABLE SAW. :cheesy:
> *


Yes that sounds good we can go do alot of shit that you city folks cant do :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:09 AM~16067276
> *I was hoping at least one person would know what I was talking about :biggrin:
> *


fuckin Keef :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:11 AM~16067301
> *Yes that sounds good we can go do alot of shit that you city folks cant do  :biggrin:
> *


Yeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:11 AM~16067304
> *fuckin Keef :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:11 AM~16067301
> *Yes that sounds good we can go do alot of shit that you city folks cant do  :biggrin:
> *


I bet :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

man my garage is heated and i havent done shit to the cars maybe just here and there. I guess i should get in there i feel guilty now.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:10 AM~16067292
> *Nah,just money in the bank homie.....my ass be broke deez days
> *


 damn it sucks i hate sitting around not alot of work over there either or what


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:13 AM~16067324
> *damn it sucks  i hate sitting around not alot of work over there either or what
> *


Nah I'm unemployed again


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:12 AM~16067314
> *Yeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


Yeah you say that but i remember your old lady and you were so happy talking about coming down here like you won a trip to another country :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:12 AM~16067323
> *man my garage is heated and i havent done shit to the cars maybe just here and there. I guess i should get in there i feel guilty now.
> *


ya you should with all ur dough and your heat in there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:12 AM~16067323
> *man my garage is heated and i havent done shit to the cars maybe just here and there. I guess i should get in there i feel guilty now.
> *


And money aint a thang to you....you should be out there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:13 AM~16067324
> *damn it sucks  i hate sitting around not alot of work over there either or what
> *


I am re -employed :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:12 PM~16067323
> *man my garage is heated and i havent done shit to the cars maybe just here and there. I guess i should get in there i feel guilty now.
> *


I AM GLAD IT IS HEATED, I WILL JUST BRING MY SLEEPING BAG AND SLEEP BESIDE THE CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:14 AM~16067343
> *Yeah you say that but i remember your old lady and you were so happy talking about coming down here like you won a trip to another country :biggrin:
> *


Hey we country folk too ya know :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:14 AM~16067336
> *Nah I'm unemployed again
> *


hope things pick up after the 1st of the year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:09 AM~16067276
> *I was hoping at least one person would know what I was talking about :biggrin:
> *


I knew what you were talking about but I started thinking about the feedback topic Plague did on him, and I was jus' thinkin' to myself he don't even tape the damn boxes himself... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:15 AM~16067353
> *And money aint a thang to you....you should be out there
> *


shit dominics MMA is no joke that shit gets pricey I'll be cruising a ford ltd next thing you know


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:15 AM~16067363
> *I am re -employed  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i hear primo good job no more fighting :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16067383
> *I knew what you were talking about but I started thinking about the feedback topic Plague did on him, and I was jus' thinkin' to myself he don't even tape the damn boxes himself...  :biggrin:
> *


bad feedback??I'll have to check that out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:17 AM~16067383
> *I knew what you were talking about but I started thinking about the feedback topic Plague did on him, and I was jus' thinkin' to myself he don't even tape the damn boxes himself...  :biggrin:
> *


what happened there?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:15 AM~16067366
> *I AM GLAD IT IS HEATED, I WILL JUST BRING MY SLEEPING BAG AND SLEEP BESIDE THE CARS. :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt put you out like that you and my boy can fight over the top bunk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:17 AM~16067391
> *shit dominics MMA is no joke that shit gets pricey I'll be cruising a ford ltd next thing you know
> *


 :uh: 
Please don't even think like that,bad enough some people like Lincolns


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:18 AM~16067400
> *thats what i hear primo good job no more fighting :biggrin:
> *


I'll be working with Doug so i hope not


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:20 AM~16067412
> *:uh:
> Please don't even think like that,bad enough some people like Lincolns
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:17 AM~16067379
> *hope things pick up  after the 1st of the year
> *


me too Imma try a new profession I think


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:20 AM~16067412
> *:uh:
> Please don't even think like that,bad enough some people like Lincolns
> *


I like wrinkles car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:18 AM~16067404
> *bad feedback??I'll have to check that out
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514755
Not neccessarily bad, but he feels mislead thatz for sure... I bought rims from Keith and suspected the same thing but I got a great price so I really didn't care... :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:20 AM~16067419
> *I'll be working with Doug so i hope not
> *


ya i know what its like with that guy :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:19 AM~16067406
> *what happened there?
> *


I'm not even gonna comment on that one


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:20 AM~16067412
> *:uh:
> Please don't even think like that,bad enough some people like Lincolns
> *


That would have been my first car my dad tried giving this 77 ford ltd to me that was my grandmas. I took my college money and went and bought a 79 monte instead.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:21 AM~16067435
> *I like wrinkles car
> *


I like his car too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:20 AM~16067412
> *:uh:
> Please don't even think like that,bad enough some people like Lincolns
> *


I like Lincolns!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:22 AM~16067448
> *I'm not even gonna comment on that one
> *


guess I should check it out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:21 AM~16067441
> *ya i know what its like with that guy :machinegun:
> *


Its alright who know i was just an apprentice last time i worked with him


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:21 AM~16067429
> *me too Imma try a new profession I think
> *


i have been looking 4 any work i can find but no luck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:22 AM~16067455
> *I like Lincolns!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I do too
















































$5 bills are always nice to have :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:19 PM~16067409
> *i wouldnt put you out like that you and my boy can fight over the top bunk
> *


I TAKE ENOUGH ABUSE AT HOME FROM MY KIDS, SO I WILL JUST BRING A TENT. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:22 AM~16067449
> *That would have been my first car my dad tried giving this 77 ford ltd to me that was my grandmas. I took my college money and went and bought a 79 monte instead.
> *


Thatz kinda crazy... My parents gave me a seventy something LTD for a 1st car and it got totaled (long story) and I ended up getting a '78 Monte


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:23 AM~16067464
> *Its alright who know i was just an apprentice last time i worked with him
> *


Is that how you got your foot in the door or you worked before that somewhere?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:17 PM~16067391
> *shit dominics MMA is no joke that shit gets pricey I'll be cruising a ford ltd next thing you know
> *


WRINKLES WILL BE HAPPY TO HEAR THAT AND PAUL. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My first ride was a Bug,love em still to this day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:24 AM~16067470
> *I do too
> $5 bills are always nice to have :biggrin:
> *


wow!!! :biggrin: I like the '98 and up town cars and the baby Lincolns like Wrinkles!!! :biggrin: and the $5's too


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 12:26 PM~16067494
> *My first ride was a Bug,love em still to this day
> *


I WILL BE BUILDING ONE FOR THE WIFE NEXT, THATS WHAT SHE WANTS.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:25 AM~16067483
> *Is that how you got your foot in the door or you worked before that somewhere?
> *


Yeah honestly my family is full of electricians but i never payed attention to what they did. Then one day my uncle called me up and asked if i wanted a job .


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 AM~16067501
> *wow!!!  :biggrin: I like the '98 and up town cars and the baby Lincolns like Wrinkles!!!  :biggrin: and the $5's too
> *


wrinkles car is badd ass like his paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 AM~16067505
> *I WILL BE BUILDING ONE FOR THE WIFE NEXT, THATS WHAT SHE WANTS.
> *


you gotta get an older one if you do....like a split ,or an oval  
I was looking at the prices on the micro buses recently too and those fuckers skyrocketed


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:26 AM~16067494
> *My first ride was a Bug,love em still to this day
> *


no way cant see u in a bug :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:28 PM~16067516
> *Yeah honestly my family is full of electricians but i never payed attention to what they did. Then one day my uncle called me up and asked if i wanted a job .
> *


I WISH I HAD A UNCLE THAT LIKED ME, IS HE ADOPTING. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:28 AM~16067516
> *Yeah honestly my family is full of electricians but i never payed attention to what they did. Then one day my uncle called me up and asked if i wanted a job .
> *


Seems like it's that way here,like you gotta know someone to get work


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anthony and Roy should check into some electrical companies .you never know they may give you that chance and four years later youll be a Journeyman. Ive been doing this for 11 years now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:30 AM~16067540
> *Seems like it's that way here,like you gotta know someone to get work
> *


Not saying you needed to


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 AM~16067540
> *Seems like it's that way here,like you gotta know someone to get work
> *


You know everyone it seems like. Just wear that three piece suit to the interviews


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 12:29 PM~16067532
> *you gotta get an older one if you do....like a split ,or an oval
> I was looking at the prices on the micro buses recently too and those fuckers skyrocketed
> *


NO SHIT THEY ARE GOING THRU THE ROOF. I ALMOST SCORED A 63 BUG FOR $900 RUNNING AND DRIVING LAST MONTH.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:30 AM~16067541
> *Anthony and Roy should check into some electrical companies .you never know they may give you that chance and four years later youll be a Journeyman. Ive been doing this for 11 years now.
> *


I been looking...That and plumbing....trying to get something indoors so I don't get da boot in the winter


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:30 PM~16067541
> *Anthony and Roy should check into some electrical companies .you never know they may give you that chance and four years later youll be a Journeyman. Ive been doing this for 11 years now.
> *


NO LOVE FOR ME IVAN. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Must be nice you guys getting or getting offered free cars when you were young


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 AM~16067534
> *no way cant see u in a bug :biggrin:
> *


Man Last saturday i couldnt picture Fes tall ass in that little s10 of his :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:30 AM~16067541
> *Anthony and Roy should check into some electrical companies .you never know they may give you that chance and four years later youll be a Journeyman. Ive been doing this for 11 years now.
> *


ya a good idea man i will try any job right now


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:33 PM~16067573
> *Man Last saturday i couldnt picture Fes tall ass in that little s10 of his :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:33 AM~16067571
> *NO LOVE FOR ME IVAN. :biggrin:
> *


You have a job but i told you to check into it also they are always building shit in Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:33 AM~16067568
> *I been looking...That and plumbing....trying to get something indoors so I don't get da boot in the winter
> *


plumbing you will still have to work outside


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 AM~16067540
> *Seems like it's that way here,like you gotta know someone to get work
> *


in almost all cases someone down here gets a job because of who they know and most of em are dumbasses


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:33 AM~16067572
> *Must be nice you guys getting or getting offered free cars when you were young
> *


Youre they youngest brother you were probably getting your brothers rides once they broke them or got tired of them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 AM~16067604
> *Youre they youngest brother you were probably getting your brothers rides once they broke them or got tired of them
> *


yup with cash in the deal no freebies here bro


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:34 PM~16067585
> *You have a job but i told you to check into it also they are always building shit in Denver
> *


WATCHING KIDS IS NO JOB, ITS A PRISON SENTENCE. :biggrin: . I DID LOOK INTO IT AND FOUND A SCHOOL, BUT IT SOUNDED LIKE BULLSHIT THAT WAS UNION RUNNED.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 AM~16067610
> *WATCHING KIDS IS NO JOB, ITS A PRISON SENTENCE. :biggrin: . I DID LOOK INTO IT AND FOUND A SCHOOL, BUT IT SOUNDED LIKE BULLSHIT THAT WAS UNION RUNNED.
> *


aww man you out of a job to bro??if so that sux I hope all you guys find something and this damn economy pics up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:34 AM~16067587
> *plumbing you will still have to work outside
> *


Yeah but you still have work, if not more in the winter from pipes bursting and what not.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:38 AM~16067625
> *Yeah but you still have work, if not more in the winter from pipes bursting and what not.
> *


very true Roy everybody needs water and everyone needs to shit. I wonder if it pays good because they sure do charge alot


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:35 AM~16067601
> *in almost all cases someone down here gets a job because of who they know and most of em are dumbasses
> *


I think its like that everywhere. i wish i knew someone that could get me a inside job that payed good but i only know construction workers. I'll be working at a dirty concrete plant. that just might suck.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:38 AM~16067624
> *aww man you out of a job to bro??if so that sux I hope all you guys find something and this damn economy pics up.
> *


Thanks Larry


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:38 AM~16067629
> *very true Roy everybody needs water and everyone needs to shit. I wonder if it pays good because they sure do charge alot
> *


I think they make as much if not more than electricians


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:39 AM~16067633
> *Thanks Larry
> *


I hate to hear of people out of work or hate to hear of business like around my area closing it's doors my town is dead enough as it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:38 AM~16067629
> *very true Roy everybody needs water and everyone needs to shit. I wonder if it pays good because they sure do charge alot
> *


I heard between 25-50 per hour :0 
They charge like $100 per hour just on Labor :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:39 AM~16067638
> *I think they make as much if not more than electricians
> *


Damnn I need to go check that out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:40 AM~16067651
> *I heard between 25-50 per hour :0
> They charge like $100 per hour just on Labor :angry:
> *


gotta take care of that overhead I guess


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 12:38 PM~16067624
> *aww man you out of a job to bro??if so that sux I hope all you guys find something and this damn economy pics up.
> *


I HAVE A PART TIME NIGHT JOB 7:30 TO 12:30 3 DAYS A WEEK 15 HOURS TOTAL. WHICH DOES NOT HELP BUY SHIT FOR THE RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 AM~16067610
> *WATCHING KIDS IS NO JOB, ITS A PRISON SENTENCE. :biggrin: . I DID LOOK INTO IT AND FOUND A SCHOOL, BUT IT SOUNDED LIKE BULLSHIT THAT WAS UNION RUNNED.
> *


Dont look into schools go straight to a non union electrical contractor if they hire you they will get you schooling from there same with plumbing too. Plumbers just need to know payday is on friday and shit runs down hill. :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:40 AM~16067651
> *I heard between 25-50 per hour :0
> They charge like $100 per hour just on Labor :angry:
> *


damn sounds like a good job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:40 AM~16067647
> *I hate to hear of people out of work or hate to hear of business like around my area closing it's doors my town is dead enough as it is
> *


I hear ya,but at least the Railroad is what makes your town bro and that aint going anywhere soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:42 AM~16067671
> *Dont look into schools go straight to a non union electrical contractor if they hire you they will get you schooling from there same with plumbing too. Plumbers just need to know payday is on friday and shit runs down hill. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:42 AM~16067671
> *Dont look into schools go straight to a non union electrical contractor if they hire you they will get you schooling from there same with plumbing too. Plumbers just need to know payday is on friday and shit runs down hill. :biggrin:
> *


also dont lick your fingers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:42 AM~16067671
> *Dont look into schools go straight to a non union electrical contractor if they hire you they will get you schooling from there same with plumbing too. Plumbers just need to know payday is on friday and shit runs down hill. :biggrin:
> *


I looked into going to school fuckers wanted to charge me over 30 stacks because of how much my wife and me made last year.i was on unemployment most of the year too.
How the fuck you gonna get a 30k loan with your unemployed ass?
Imma just try to get a foot in the door somewhere I guess


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:33 AM~16067573
> *Man Last saturday i couldnt picture Fes tall ass in that little s10 of his :biggrin:
> *


I barely fit in there anymore!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:43 AM~16067687
> *also dont lick your fingers
> *


Our shit is their bread and butter :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:46 AM~16067715
> *I barely fit in there anymore!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Although my buddy that has the fight club here is a journeyman plumber and he just got layed off too from a well known company in town. Its just slow alot of places.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:46 AM~16067715
> *I barely fit in there anymore!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You might want to trade vihicles with your old lady Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:47 AM~16067728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let me get your truck!!! :biggrin: or Ivan should let me get his!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:46 AM~16067718
> *Our shit is their bread and butter :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:49 AM~16067752
> *Let me get your truck!!!  :biggrin: or Ivan should let me get his!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You need a big fucker like that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:49 AM~16067748
> *You might want to trade vihicles with your old lady Fes
> *


Oh I know... Itz a whole lot better fit!!! but she don't even drive a stick and my truck is a stick...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:49 AM~16067752
> *Let me get your truck!!!  :biggrin: or Ivan should let me get his!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You wouldn thave a problem with mine you drive a damn school bus. Have you ever done any crazy shit with a bus full of kids ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:50 AM~16067760
> *You need a big fucker like that
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 12:49 PM~16067752
> *Let me get your truck!!!  :biggrin: or Ivan should let me get his!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MIGHT RUN OVER CHAPPO'S CUTLASS BY MISTAKE IN IVAN'S TRUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:50 AM~16067762
> *Oh I know... Itz a whole lot better fit!!! but she don't even drive a stick and my truck is a stick...
> *


Tell her time to learn. mine learned with a truck i had a year later if that i had to put a new clutch in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:51 AM~16067765
> *You wouldn thave a problem with mine you drive a damn school bus. Have you ever done any crazy shit with a bus full of kids ?
> *


It's a city bus but yeah they're alwayz full of youngsters too... but nah nuthin' crazy got one stuck in the snow ones


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:51 AM~16067774
> *YOU MIGHT RUN OVER CHAPPO'S CUTLASS  BY MISTAKE IN IVAN'S TRUCK. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I know thatz a big ass truck!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:53 AM~16067796
> *It's a city bus but yeah they're alwayz full of youngsters too... but nah nuthin' crazy got one stuck in the snow ones
> *


Oh i thought it was a school bus cuz when you said they had to pay i was like damn. The damn schools are making the kids pay for a ride to school aint that some shit.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:53 AM~16067796
> *It's a city bus but yeah they're alwayz full of youngsters too... but nah nuthin' crazy got one stuck in the snow ones
> *


you make good money driving a bus


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:52 AM~16067785
> *Tell her time to learn. mine learned with a truck i had a year later if that i had to put a new clutch in
> *


I tried teaching her in the S-10, but Im not a good teacher!!! I think I freaked her out more than anything...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 11:54 AM~16067805
> *:roflmao: I know thatz a big ass truck!!!
> *


I ts not that big especially when its hooked up to the enclosed trailer . i do wish it only had a four inch lift on it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:56 PM~16067822
> *I ts not that big especially when its hooked up to the enclosed trailer . i do wish it only had a four inch lift on it
> *


WHATS ON IT NOW 8?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:55 AM~16067815
> *you make good money driving a bus
> *


Itz cool, but the bigger the city the more money they pay!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:56 AM~16067822
> *I ts not that big especially when its hooked up to the enclosed trailer . i do wish it only had a four inch lift on it
> *


you can allways get a new one with 4 inch lift


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067836
> *Itz cool, but the bigger the city the more money they pay!!!
> *


hope you drive in denver homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

loaded with the impala


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067835
> *WHATS ON IT NOW 8?
> *


Like 16" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:59 AM~16067851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It don't even tilt that fucker much


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:58 AM~16067841
> *you can allways get a new one with 4 inch lift
> *


It would be cheaper for me to take this lift off and go to a four inch then another new truck i wont buy a new truck again once i pay this off.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT'S UP MARCOS. :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 23 2009, 11:59 AM~16067849
> *hope you drive in denver homie
> *


Thatz whut I need to do!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 11:57 AM~16067835
> *WHATS ON IT NOW 8?
> *


Its a 6 inch lift but because it is a hd2500 it sits higher.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I better get out before it gets worse,take care CO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 01:00 PM~16067869
> *It would be cheaper for me to take this lift off and go to a four inch then another new truck i wont buy a new truck again once i pay this off.
> *


IT SUCK'S TO HAVE THOSE DAMN PAYMENTS. :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Marcos always the quit one in the bunch. I'm telling you girls dig that quiet shit but you need to talk to us bro


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 01:02 PM~16067887
> *Man I better get out before it gets worse,take care CO
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE ANYWHERE TO GO.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 12:02 PM~16067887
> *Man I better get out before it gets worse,take care CO
> *


Damn Californian drivers .


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 10:59 AM~16067851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you taking her 2 uffin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh that was when i went down to springs to get my interior finished in august.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:59 AM~16067851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"we'll just keep it at my house it'll be like both of ours"


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:09 AM~16067957
> *Oh that was when i went down to springs to get my interior finished in august.
> *


o was wondering why no snow on the ground


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 12:10 PM~16067959
> *"we'll just keep it at my house it'll be like both of ours"
> *


Can i keep my cars there too that way i wont have to haul them to Colorado ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:11 PM~16067970
> *Can i keep my cars there too that way i wont have to haul them to Colorado ?
> *


As long as I get to drive them once in a while...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No hitting my switches though. But i'll need your electricity to charge my batteries. Well have your meter spinning with all the battery chargers with all the cars at your place


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:11 PM~16067970
> *Can i keep my cars there too that way i wont have to haul them to Colorado ?
> *


Do they have shows up there in Wyoming?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 23 2009, 12:16 PM~16068021
> *:wave:  :wave:  GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
> *


Whats for Breakfast Marcos ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:03 AM~16067897
> *What up Marcos always the quit one in the bunch. I'm telling you girls dig that quiet shit but you need to talk to us bro
> *


 :roflmao: OK OK


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 12:18 PM~16068037
> *Do they have shows up there in Wyoming?
> *


Just a few none of them lowrider friendly except cinco de mayo in cheyenne.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:18 PM~16068034
> *No hitting my switches though. But i'll need your electricity to charge my batteries. Well have your meter spinning with all the battery chargers with all the cars at your place
> *


No hitting switches? no fun...  and yeah my utility bill is already crazy!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:19 AM~16068044
> *Whats for Breakfast Marcos ?
> *


NOTHING SINCE IM NOT WORKING I ONLY GET ONE MEAL A DAY


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I think my kids like to play a game to see how many lights they can turn on and how long theyll stay on. Theres also the game where you leave the door open and let all the heat out for 5 or more minutes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:20 PM~16068064
> *Just a few none of them lowrider friendly except cinco de mayo in cheyenne.
> *


Dat sucks...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 23 2009, 12:22 PM~16068078
> *NOTHING SINCE IM NOT WORKING I ONLY GET ONE MEAL A DAY
> *


Youll be hula hooping through a cheerio in no time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:24 PM~16068097
> *I think my kids like to play a game to see how many lights they can turn on and how long theyll stay on. Theres also the game where you leave the door open and let all the heat out for 5 or more minutes.
> *


 :roflmao: my lil' ones luv those games too!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 12:24 PM~16068098
> *Dat sucks...
> *


Its the damn stereo typing that we are drug dealers or gang bangers or just some bullshit


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 11:25 AM~16068110
> *Youll be hula hooping through a cheerio in no time
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 12:26 PM~16068122
> *Its the damn stereo typing that we are drug dealers or gang bangers or just some bullshit
> *


yeah I know what you mean!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

damn i miss this car this is when it was drivable and ran


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 01:26 PM~16068711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You still got it though right?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 01:28 PM~16068730
> *You still got it though right?
> *


Yeah im getting the engine ready and all the stuff together so it can drive.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 01:57 PM~16069079
> *Yeah im getting the engine ready and all the stuff together so it can drive.
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16067391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no love for the ltd?? :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 23 2009, 02:37 PM~16069450
> *no love for the ltd??  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *



I know! I was looking through the old school pics thread and saw a bunch of LTD's from the 70's clean as fucc. One of the only post 57 rides i would want to build. Im a bomb guy but damn i like those ltd's.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 23 2009, 01:37 PM~16069450
> *no love for the ltd??  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL 
I was being sarcastic,an LTD,or Lincoln is the only Ford I would own.....Well besides my F150.....and possibly an old school T-bird :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2009, 03:12 PM~16069742
> *I know! I was looking through the old school pics thread and saw a bunch of LTD's from the 70's clean as fucc. One of the only post 57 rides i would want to build. Im a bomb guy but damn i like those ltd's.
> *


Not my 1st choice if I had one but there cool :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This was a gold and yellow 4 door ltd with an 8 tack in it still i had to use those adapters to use a cassette tape it was a fucking boat i dont even know what it had for a motor but it was really clean cuz it was my grandmas. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 01:26 PM~16068117
> *:roflmao: my lil' ones luv those games too!!!
> *


ME AND MY KIDS PLAY A GAME CALLED "LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN AND LET THE HEAT OUT, YOU GET PUT IN A TRAINGLE CHOKE". THEY DON'T LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN ANYMORE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 03:43 PM~16069995
> *ME AND MY KIDS PLAY A GAME CALLED "LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN AND LET THE HEAT OUT, YOU GET PUT IN A TRAINGLE CHOKE". THEY DON'T LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN ANYMORE. :biggrin:
> *


Im gonna try dat one see if they like that game!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 23 2009, 03:43 PM~16069995
> *ME AND MY KIDS PLAY A GAME CALLED "LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN AND LET THE HEAT OUT, YOU GET PUT IN A TRAINGLE CHOKE". THEY DON'T LEAVE THE DOOR OPEN ANYMORE. :biggrin:
> *



Damn :roflmao: that made me spit pop out my nose. Imma have to try that too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got this from off topic... 


























:uh: waste of ink!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 04:16 PM~16070265
> *Got this from off topic...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that fools goatie tatted on? :loco:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Chris?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 23 2009, 04:20 PM~16070295
> *Is that fools goatie tatted on? :loco:
> *


Damn I didn't even notice that shit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i hear aout the utility bill at every house i go to.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 23 2009, 03:26 PM~16070337
> *What's good Chris?
> *


how you be brother?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 04:27 PM~16070348
> *Damn I didn't even notice that shit!!!  :roflmao:
> *



Whatever happened to using Sharpies? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 04:30 PM~16070386
> *how you be brother?
> *



Chillin with the kiddos watching a Nightmare Before Xmas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 23 2009, 04:36 PM~16070446
> *Whatever happened to using Sharpies?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2009, 04:29 PM~16070379
> *i hear aout the utility bill at every house i go to.
> *


I bet you do this time of year!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:42 AM~16067675
> *I hear ya,but at least the Railroad is what makes your town bro and that aint going anywhere soon
> *


They've been talking about closing down this station though and making Pueblo the main station and that would hurt La Junta bad


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 05:22 PM~16070907
> *They've been talking about closing down this station though and making Pueblo the main station and that would hurt La Junta bad
> *


Damn that would suck my town is a railroad town also . I dont get along with them though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 05:33 PM~16071004
> *Damn that would suck my town is a railroad town also . I dont get along with them though.
> *


How come?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 23 2009, 05:49 PM~16071136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass pic


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Dec 23 2009, 03:12 PM~16069742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 72 was my first ride and the only one i will never get rid of. Its been in my family longer than i have! Whats crazy is tnat overtime was talikin bout he decided to go with a 79 monte?? I was lookin at a 78 before i decided on the ltd. :0 

I feel bout the same as you on the fords though. By the way pain that bomb you brang home looks sick homie!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2009, 03:33 PM~16069922
> *This was a gold and yellow 4 door  ltd with an 8 tack in it still i had to use those adapters to use a cassette tape it was a fucking boat i dont even know what it had for a motor but it was really clean cuz it was my grandmas. :biggrin:
> *


I can see why you passed on it. I woulda went with the monte but mines a 2 door and its so damn sexy! :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 04:16 PM~16070265
> *Got this from off topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 05:46 PM~16071118
> *How come?
> *


In my town there is the refinery workers the railroaders that think their shit dont stink and that they are better they are just idiots that all. I dont rtell them what i make i just laugh at them


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

whats crackin ty


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP COLORADO HOW IS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP COLORADO HOW IS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna bust out a vert for 2010 with matching magenta wheels so come get some you little bums because when the top comes down I'll be hurting the haters.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:01 PM~16073524
> *I'm gonna bust out a vert for 2010 with matching magenta wheels so come get some you little bums because when the top comes down I'll be hurting the haters.
> 
> 
> ...


yessur!!! Luving it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2009, 10:31 PM~16073803
> *yessur!!! Luving it!!!
> *


backbumper 20" all day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2009, 10:50 PM~16073990
> *backbumper 20" all day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT'S UP FES


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT COLORADO...................2ND PAGE? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Dec 24 2009, 12:11 AM~16074784
> *WHAT'S UP FES
> *


Whutz Good Jeff!!! whut up w/ you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ty workin' on the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

dang ty... looks like the snow dried real quick on your side of town... we gots about a foot up here in briargate


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2009, 10:52 AM~16077453
> *dang ty... looks like the snow dried real quick on your side of town... we gots about a foot up here in briargate
> *


this was earlier this month!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 23 2009, 10:01 PM~16073524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wut up CO!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Hope evryone has a good HOliday :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *stepurgameup, RO 4 LIFE, FIRMEX, OVERTIME*


What up everyone???? :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2009, 10:56 AM~16078192
> *oops :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I give up happy holidays CO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 10:56 AM~16078189
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, stepurgameup, RO 4 LIFE, FIRMEX, OVERTIME
> What up everyone???? :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2009, 11:52 AM~16078138
> *
> *


I was about to tell you to make it bigger!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2009, 10:56 AM~16078192
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2009, 10:56 AM~16078192
> *oops :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 24 2009, 10:58 AM~16078210
> *:wave:
> *



Wuz good wit you Homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, RO 4 LIFE, Bigg Izz Dogg, stepurgameup
Whut Up Pana!!! Where you been???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My 3 year car exchange program
Thugg Passion aint in there because I never really felt I owned it
wonder what's next? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 10:59 AM~16078234
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, RO 4 LIFE, Bigg Izz Dogg, stepurgameup
> Whut Up Pana!!! Where you been???
> *



I've been around(no fat jokes!!!!!!!) lol!!!!

Whut up wit you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fix that Avatar Roy it's a red x


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 12:01 PM~16078251
> *I've been around(no fat jokes!!!!!!!) lol!!!!
> 
> Whut up wit you??
> *


HAHA... you working today?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

here you go chuck i told you i saw a club named happy times


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2009, 12:08 PM~16078335
> *fix that Avatar Roy it's a red x
> *


Yeah bro i dont see a car club name either


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 11:10 AM~16078366
> *HAHA... you working today?
> *



Yeszir!!!! Only for about another 1/2 hour tho!!! So not 2 bad.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2009, 11:19 AM~16078467
> *Yeah bro i dont see a car club name either
> *


LOL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, OVERTIME

What up Bro??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 PM~16078566
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, OVERTIME
> 
> ...


Not much just kicking back howve you been bro ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 10:59 AM~16078231
> *Wuz good wit you Homie??
> *


NOT MUCH JUST GETTING READY FOR CHRISTMAS AND YOU .....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 12:25 PM~16078529
> *Yeszir!!!! Only for about another 1/2 hour tho!!! So not 2 bad.
> *


Datz a really good deal then!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a great xmas? Don't drink too much egg nog and be safe out there.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, cold hard cash, Lowlifes63

whats up colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2009, 01:10 PM~16078983
> *RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, cold hard cash, Lowlifes63
> 
> whats up colorado
> *


What's good primo?! Hope you and yours have a great xmas.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 24 2009, 01:11 PM~16078998
> *What's good primo?! Hope you and yours have a great xmas.
> *



just chillen bRO, same to you and your family


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Dec 24 2009, 11:32 AM~16078601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chillen Homie!!! Just got off work, and now I'm home kickin it wit my son. Whutz good your way??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 11:45 AM~16078732
> *Datz a really good deal then!!!
> *



Yeszir!!! I just got home and I got a 3 day weekend!!! So all is good in my world right now


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2009, 01:17 PM~16078452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas Fellas


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD VATOS LOCOS :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 24 2009, 10:56 AM~16078189
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, stepurgameup, RO 4 LIFE, FIRMEX, OVERTIME
> What up everyone???? :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 24 2009, 03:48 PM~16080358
> *    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know you like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

merry Christmas to all the riderz from DENVER CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## brd2ball (Apr 23, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CO


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas Co Ryders


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas Colorado riders from The Martinez family


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... Merry Christmas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas CO I hope all is well with everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas to all my friends


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

merry xmas to all my friends


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM MOST HATED CAR CLUB*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas Colorado from Roy's solo Club :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Adan wanted me to post a sneak peek of the 'tre so here you go!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that Gold is really gonna make it stand out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 04:00 PM~16088495
> *that Gold is really gonna make it stand out
> *


it's gonna pop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took my bike for a quick ride to the gas station today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 05:11 PM~16088882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks sick!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 05:07 PM~16088864
> *I took my bike for a quick ride to the gas station today
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 25 2009, 06:12 PM~16089215
> *That thing looks sick!
> *


thanks guys you too fes it feels go to have it redone again it bothered me so bad to leave it all fucked up but I had home remodeling to do or I would of done this along time ago


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 06:27 PM~16089278
> *thanks guys you too fes it feels go to have it redone again it bothered me so bad to leave it all fucked up but I had home remodeling to do or I would of done this along time ago
> *


Looks Cool... might be a dumb question but how fast can you go in it???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 25 2009, 06:31 PM~16089304
> *Looks Cool... might be a dumb question but how fast can you go in it???
> *


IDK over 80 mph I'd say I can't remember top speed on these bikes though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is an old pic of my favorite model :biggrin: She is a big reason I did it she is my daughter and I wanted to show her that you can't give up on something you really love or believe in because you have a bad run in.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 07:19 PM~16089540
> *IDK over 80 mph I'd say I can't remember top speed on these bikes though.
> *


  faster than whut I was guessing!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 25 2009, 08:22 PM~16089908
> * faster than whut I was guessing!!!
> *


It's a twin cylinder motor and is a 650


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:24 PM~16089915
> *It's a twin cylinder motor and is a 650
> *


Indian larry back on the prowl. :biggrin: Happy holidays everyone! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 25 2009, 08:26 PM~16089928
> *Indian larry back on the prowl. :biggrin: Happy holidays everyone! :wave:
> *


It's Mexican Larry homie :cheesy: and Happy Holidays to you as well


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 08:24 PM~16089915
> *It's a twin cylinder motor and is a 650
> *


  I wasn't sure if it was more of the look of it or it was fast too... :biggrin: Obviously itz got both


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 25 2009, 08:28 PM~16089936
> * I wasn't sure if it was more of the look of it or it was fast too...  :biggrin: Obviously itz got both
> *


they say that top speed is 110 I wouldn't ride this bike that fast though..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 08:34 PM~16089976
> *they say that top speed is 110 I wouldn't ride this bike that fast though..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice rebuild dog....Big Ups !!!




And to all yous that wished me a Merry Christmas via text or phone
MERRY MUDA FAWKIN CHRISTMAS
Left my phone at a friends last night but they said my phone is blowin up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 08:44 PM~16090026
> *nice rebuild dog....Big Ups !!!
> And to all yous that wished me a Merry Christmas via text or phone
> MERRY MUDA FAWKIN CHRISTMAS
> ...


I would have text'd you if I could afford a phone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 07:45 PM~16090033
> *I would have text'd you if I could afford a phone
> *


I refer to my Tin can as a phone dawg....you know got a string connection out there to you in LJ ......what the hell happened to that coffe can you was using? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 07:48 PM~16090044
> *I refer to my Tin can as a phone dawg....you know  got a string connection out there to you in LJ ......what the hell happened to that coffe can you was using? :biggrin:
> *


*coffee**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen Avatar last night at Imax in 3d.....dat shits a trip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 08:48 PM~16090044
> *I refer to my Tin can as a phone dawg....you know  got a string connection out there to you in LJ ......what the hell happened to that coffe can you was using? :biggrin:
> *


I put some nuts and bolts in it (no ****)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:27 PM~16089933
> *It's Mexican Larry homie :cheesy: and Happy Holidays to you as well
> *


Shit, my bad. That's what i wanted to right, but i must of had a brain fart. :around: I guess that"s what i get for drinking since 10am. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 07:52 PM~16090079
> *I put some nuts and bolts in it (no ****)
> *


Got a question dog
what's up with all the 'no ****" chit people be saying?
Is it just a LIL thing or what?
Maybe I'm a lil too old for dat shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 25 2009, 07:56 PM~16090103
> *Shit, my bad. That's what i wanted to right, but i must of had a brain fart. :around: I guess that"s what i get for drinking since 10am. :biggrin:
> *


damn what you drinking......Kool aid?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:57 PM~16090113
> *damn what you drinking......Kool aid?
> *


I started with bailey's with my hot cocoa at 10 am. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 08:56 PM~16090107
> *Got a question dog
> what's up with all the 'no ****" chit people be saying?
> Is it just a LIL thing or what?
> ...


I think it's more than a LIL thing.Like if you have a setence with the word nuts in it and someone night turn it into a gay thing you put No ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 08:08 PM~16090211
> *I think it's more than a LIL thing.Like if you have a setence with the word nuts in it and someone night turn it into a gay thing you put No ****
> *


Ohhh musta been started from some assholio like me talkin shit after someone said something **** :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Myspace thing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:23 PM~16090280
> *Ohhh musta been started from some assholio like me talkin shit after someone said something **** :cheesy:
> *


could be :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:24 PM~16090282
> *Myspace thing?
> *


Itz a Harlem thing... Dipset was sayin' dat shit years ago...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody ever check out the first ten or so pages of Los Angeles CC topic?
Those fools got some bad ass rides.....and detail.....wow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice ass ride!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:54 PM~16090475
> *Anybody ever check out the first ten or so pages of Los Angeles CC topic?
> Those fools got some bad ass rides.....and detail.....wow
> *


Los Angeles does it big


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 08:57 PM~16090494
> *Los Angeles does it big
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 25 2009, 08:55 PM~16090482
> *Nice ass ride!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice.....
I got a 61 rag for christmas with future chrome undies promised  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:00 PM~16090523
> *that's nice.....
> I got a 61 rag for christmas with future chrome undies promised   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:00 PM~16090523
> *that's nice.....
> I got a 61 rag for christmas with future chrome undies promised   :biggrin:
> *


let me see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:03 PM~16090535
> *let me see
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:05 PM~16090555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats a Deuce mayne :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whos car is this

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1524008358.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:08 PM~16090589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:13 PM~16090633
> *whos car is this
> 
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1524008358.html
> *


Marcos'....maybe he's got something up his sleeve :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 PM~16090625
> *dats a Deuce mayne  :scrutinize:
> *


I know I just seen it and thought it was nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:15 PM~16090656
> *Marcos'....maybe he's got something up his sleeve :0
> *


Maybe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Marcos you better fix dat lil Neutral wire bullshit and keep dat nice Foe:angry: 
or call me and let me know what you planning fawker :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:18 PM~16090674
> *Marcos you better fix dat lil Neutral wire bullshit and keep dat nice Foe:angry:
> or call me and let me know what you planning fawker :cheesy:
> *


oh so everybody gots to go through Roy now to make a move :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:16 PM~16090663
> *I know I just seen it and thought it was nice
> *


It's my favorite Deuce rag....all the way down to the murals on the rockers....bad ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:19 PM~16090683
> *oh so everybody gots to go through Roy now to make a move :biggrin:
> *


Nah I'm just a nosey mudafucka with nothing better to do
You got a yob homie,I need something to entertain me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:20 PM~16090696
> *Nah I'm just a nosey mudafucka with nothing better to do
> You got a yob homie,I need something to entertain me
> *


I'm just fucking with ya I'm a little nosey too just depends on what it is :biggrin: I got a yob to entertain me and I'm on lil I'm at work now fucker :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:24 PM~16090723
> *I'm just fucking with ya I'm a little nosey too just depends on what it is :biggrin: I got a yob to entertain me and I'm on lil I'm at work now fucker :cheesy:
> *


must be nice if I could sit on LIL at work I'd be flossin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:27 PM~16090752
> *must be nice if I could sit on LIL at work I'd be flossin
> *


I'm not flossin I ain't got shit the only flossin I'd be doing if I threw a thong on :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 09:29 PM~16090770
> *I'm not flossin I ain't got shit the only flossin I'd be doing if I threw a thong on :biggrin:
> *


A lil **** ?
:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:39 PM~16090880
> *A lil **** ?
> :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:39 PM~16090880
> *A lil **** ?
> :dunno:
> *


sometimes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I did a project ride buildup on my bike here on LIL incase anybody wants to check it out and drop me some feedback homies.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=517366&st=0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit thats Marcos' 64 in last months lowrider in the salt lake show. That car is too nice to get rid of it for something simple like a neutral switch.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 PM~16090934
> *Shit thats Marcos' 64 in last months lowrider in the salt lake show. That car is too nice to get rid of it for something simple like a neutral switch.
> *


So thats all thats wrong with it??I know what car that is it was I forgot his screen name though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think he's got something up his sleeve
that car is straight plaqueable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:47 PM~16090960
> *I think he's got something up his sleeve
> that car is straight plaqueable
> *


It looks pretty clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:47 PM~16090960
> *I think he's got something up his sleeve
> that car is straight plaqueable
> *


I wonder if he'd sell me that wheel in front of it I need another hose reel :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:47 PM~16090960
> *I think he's got something up his sleeve
> that car is straight plaqueable
> *


Yeah it is and im telling ya its those quiet ones that are sneaky always somethin up there sleeve i'm suprised that fool doesnt know sign language . I'm not even sure if he speaks complete english. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 10:49 PM~16090991
> *Yeah it is and im telling ya its those quiet ones that are sneaky always somethin up there sleeve i'm suprised that fool doesnt know sign language . I'm not even sure if he speaks complete english. :biggrin:
> *


no shit but hes cool


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 10:49 PM~16090983
> *I wonder if he'd sell me that wheel in front of it I need another hose reel :biggrin:
> *


Ihave a 72 spoke dayton garden hose reel.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 10:50 PM~16091003
> *Ihave a 72 spoke dayton garden hose reel.
> *


nice I have a 100 spoke china and you can literally turn the dish like half an inch or more in each direction with it bolted to the wall because every spoke came loose :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 10:52 PM~16091012
> *nice I have a 100 spoke china and you can literally turn the dish like half an inch or more in each direction with it bolted to the wall because every spoke came loose :biggrin:
> *


 hno: i hope that didnt happen while it was on the car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 10:53 PM~16091021
> *hno: i hope that didnt happen while it was on the car.
> *


Me either a friend gave it to me that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 09:49 PM~16090991
> *Yeah it is and im telling ya its those quiet ones that are sneaky always somethin up there sleeve i'm suprised that fool doesnt know sign language . I'm not even sure if he speaks complete english. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 09:50 PM~16091003
> *Ihave a 72 spoke dayton garden hose reel.
> *


I bet ....fawkin bawler


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:57 PM~16091065
> *I bet ....fawkin bawler
> *


Thats what i do with 72 spoke daytons :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 11:01 PM~16091120
> *Thats what i do with 72 spoke daytons :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiit might as well post a pic of your truck and maybe some of your wallet and fuck it while your rubbing it in some of the chicks you have lying around that always want to fuck you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 10:03 PM~16091131
> *Shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiit might as well post a pic of your truck and maybe some of your wallet and fuck it while your rubbing it in some of the chicks you have lying around that always want to fuck you
> *


 :yessad: 
Must be nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 11:19 PM~16091280
> *:yessad:
> Must be nice
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD X~MAS AND HAVE A GOOD & SAFE NEW YEARS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 25 2009, 11:58 PM~16091969
> *HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD X~MAS AND HAVE A GOOD & SAFE NEW YEARS
> *


Thanks Wrinkles....love ya bro.....All ****.......




JK homie stay safe and come home soon fucker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:09 AM~16092033
> *Thanks Wrinkles....love ya bro.....All ****.......
> JK homie stay safe and come home soon fucker
> *


that did sound super ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 11:03 PM~16091131
> *Shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiit might as well post a pic of your truck and maybe some of your wallet and fuck it while your rubbing it in some of the chicks you have lying around that always want to fuck you
> *


You crazy foo. I just turned that 72 spoke into a hose reel because two that i had got jacked off of a car that i had back in the day.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 AM~16093110
> *You crazy foo. I just turned that 72 spoke into a hose reel because two that i had got jacked off of a car that i had back in the day.
> *


wait you stole them or they stole two from you??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Fools stoled them from me and they didnt know what they were doing you can see where they put a pipe wrench on the knock off with maybe a cheater . They went the wrong way the KO so hard that the spokes started to bend that direction.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I still have the two ruined three prong dayton kos hanging on my wall in my garage.This happened 12 years ago in a different town i lived in.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 10:43 AM~16093138
> *Fools stoled them from me and they didnt know what they were doing you can see where they put a pipe wrench on the knock off with maybe a cheater . They went the wrong way the KO so hard that the spokes started to bend that direction.
> *


damn good thing you moved out of that town was that in wyoming as well??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 09:51 AM~16093161
> *damn good thing you moved out of that town was that in wyoming as well??
> *


Wyoming be Gangsta like a mofo :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:51 AM~16093161
> *damn good thing you moved out of that town was that in wyoming as well??
> *


Rock springs Wyoming around where my cousin anthony 78monte lives.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093261
> *Rock springs Wyoming around where my cousin anthony 78monte lives.
> *


I ain't going over there they didn't have any respect for your d's they'd fuck my china's up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *FIRMEX*, OVERTIME


Whats up man??


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:18 PM~16090674
> *Marcos you better fix dat lil Neutral wire bullshit and keep dat nice Foe:angry:
> or call me and let me know what you planning fawker :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 26 2009, 10:36 AM~16093383
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 09:45 PM~16090934
> *Shit thats Marcos' 64 in last months lowrider in the salt lake show. That car is too nice to get rid of it for something simple like a neutral switch.
> *


That aint the reason


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just like training day .....but better.....bishes
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1492909900.html


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:25 AM~16093309
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, FIRMEX, OVERTIME
> Whats up man??
> *


Whats up Larry!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 26 2009, 11:37 AM~16093397
> *That aint the reason
> *


Fuckin sneaky guy i'm gonna fine you if you dont tell me first.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 11:38 AM~16093401
> *Just like training day .....but better.....bishes
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1492909900.html
> *


I seen that and lol'd he wants alot for it


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 25 2009, 09:49 PM~16090991
> *Yeah it is and im telling ya its those quiet ones that are sneaky always somethin up there sleeve i'm suprised that fool doesnt know sign language . I'm not even sure if he speaks complete english. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Dec 26 2009, 11:39 AM~16093409
> *Whats up Larry!
> *


Not much bro the 4 looks good man hope you get the cash you want and whatever else your trying to buy bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

house of 5 hows it going guys?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:40 AM~16093419
> *Not much bro the 4 looks good man hope you get the cash you want and whatever else your trying to buy bro.
> *


Gracias Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You gonna buy dat better than training day ride Marcos?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sasisneros, *RAG3ROY*, OVERTIME, Lowlifes63

Roy is that you? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 11:45 AM~16093452
> *You gonna buy dat better than training day ride Marcos?
> *


with diamond tuck vynl interior alonzo didn't have it that good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:45 AM~16093454
> *5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sasisneros, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, Lowlifes63
> 
> Roy is that you? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:45 AM~16093454
> *5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, sasisneros, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, Lowlifes63
> 
> Roy is that you? :biggrin:
> *


What happened to mr anonymous


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:46 AM~16093458
> *with diamond tuck vynl interior alonzo didn't have it that good
> *


I'm tellin ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 10:48 AM~16093471
> *What happened to mr anonymous
> *


through snooping around for now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 11:48 AM~16093473
> *I'm tellin ya
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last time I seen Diamond tuck it was on the booth seats at Gunther Toodys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Mi Gente? Hope everyone had a great xmas.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so what does everyone have planned today now that Christmas is over but I'm sure everyone is still in that holiday hang out mood??I'm at work I have to work from 8am to 12am


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:56 PM~16093525
> *so what does everyone have planned today now that Christmas is over but I'm sure everyone is still in that holiday hang out mood??I'm at work I have to work from 8am to 12am
> *


I AM ON THE PHONE SEARCHING FOR A GOOD PRICE ON SOME DEKA BATTERIES. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:56 AM~16093525
> *so what does everyone have planned today now that Christmas is over but I'm sure everyone is still in that holiday hang out mood??I'm at work I have to work from 8am to 12am
> *


watch football,get drunk,and clean up Christmas mess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 10:59 AM~16093546
> *I AM ON THE PHONE SEARCHING FOR A GOOD PRICE ON SOME DEKA BATTERIES. :cheesy:
> *


They sell Dekas down here but not too cheap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 11:59 AM~16093546
> *I AM ON THE PHONE SEARCHING FOR A GOOD PRICE ON SOME DEKA BATTERIES. :cheesy:
> *


what are they the group 31s or are they like the optima's??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:01 AM~16093562
> *what are they the group 31s or are they like the optima's??
> *


31's
One of the best CCA's out there :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:00 PM~16093557
> *They sell Dekas down here but not too cheap
> *


WELL, ALOT OF PEOPLE SELL THEM. BUT GETTING THE BEST PRICE IS THE CATCH. I NEED TO FIND THE RIGHT MODEL NUMBER SO THEY CAN COMPETE FOR MY BUSINESS. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:56 AM~16093525
> *so what does everyone have planned today now that Christmas is over but I'm sure everyone is still in that holiday hang out mood??I'm at work I have to work from 8am to 12am
> *


Taking the kids to the most family oriented restauraunt ever! HOOTERS !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 11:02 AM~16093572
> *WELL, ALOT OF PEOPLE SELL THEM. BUT GETTING THE BEST PRICE IS THE CATCH. I NEED TO FIND THE RIGHT MODEL NUMBER SO THEY CAN COMPETE FOR MY BUSINESS. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 01:01 PM~16093562
> *what are they the group 31s or are they like the optima's??
> *


GROUP 31......1150 CCA ......BEST SO FAR $112.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Dec 26 2009, 12:03 PM~16093573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats what my brother was running in his cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 11:04 AM~16093578
> *GROUP 31......1150 CCA ......BEST SO FAR $112.
> *


I think they are cheaper down here 
Try Hensley Battery and electric
719-573-4663


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Fes is running those in his Cutty


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 12:04 PM~16093578
> *GROUP 31......1150 CCA ......BEST SO FAR $112.
> *


Well let me know when you get a deal can you use your business license to get a better price?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or try American Battery Corp.
719-578-9121


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:56 AM~16093525
> *so what does everyone have planned today now that Christmas is over but I'm sure everyone is still in that holiday hang out mood??I'm at work I have to work from 8am to 12am
> *


I was working on my impala last night i'll do a little more today then go check out Avatar i guess.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:06 PM~16093590
> *I think Fes is running those in his Cutty
> *


Of course he is Fes has all the good shit and wants to serve fools. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:08 AM~16093597
> *I was working on my impala last night i'll do a little more today then go check out Avatar i guess.
> *


That movie is loooooooong


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM~16093605
> *That movie is loooooooong
> *


LIke how long ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 01:06 PM~16093592
> *Well let me know when you get a deal can you use your business license to get a better price?
> *


I DON'T HAVE A BUSINESS LICENSE. I WANT TO BE OFF THE RADAR FOR A WHILE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:09 AM~16093604
> *Of course he is Fes has all the good shit and wants to serve fools. :thumbsup:
> *


I think Imma get a yob at a restaurant and be a waiter so i can say I'm serving fools daily :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM~16093610
> *I DON'T HAVE A BUSINESS LICENSE. I WANT TO BE OFF THE RADAR FOR A WHILE.
> *


I have one i dont know if it could be used in Colorado though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:09 AM~16093609
> *LIke how long ?
> *


4 1/2 soft 6 3/4 hard....maybe ****


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:10 PM~16093616
> *I think Imma get a yob at a restaurant and be a waiter so i can say I'm serving fools daily :cheesy:
> *


You have to be a chick with big tits you wont make shit bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That movie is almost 3 hours long


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:11 PM~16093626
> *4 1/2 soft 6 3/4 hard....maybe ****
> *


damn thats fucked up it took me a minute to figure it out


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:11 PM~16093626
> *4 1/2 soft 6 3/4 hard....maybe ****
> *


 :uh: :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:12 PM~16093635
> *That movie is almost 3 hours long
> *


the last couple of movies I watched were like 2 1/2 hrs long what happen to the 1 1/2 hr movies


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 01:11 PM~16093630
> *You have to be a chick with big tits you wont make shit bro
> *


HE COULD BE A DISHWASHER OR A BUSBOY. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 12:13 PM~16093644
> *HE COULD BE A DISHWASHER OR A BUSBOY. :biggrin:
> *


a yob is a yob


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 01:13 PM~16093643
> *the last couple of movies I watched were like 2 1/2 hrs long what happen to the 1 1/2 hr movies
> *


THEY GO SRAIGHT TO DVD, NEVER TO THE MOVIE THEATERS. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:11 PM~16093626
> *4 1/2 soft 6 3/4 hard....maybe ****
> *


you need to get a job youve been at home to long fucking around with tape measurer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 11:13 AM~16093644
> *HE COULD BE A DISHWASHER OR A BUSBOY. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
i make more on unemployment then that
Plus I couldn't say I serve fools 
Lords knows I don't have the patience to build a hopper or the money to buy one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 26 2009, 12:14 PM~16093649
> *THEY GO SRAIGHT TO DVD, NEVER TO THE MOVIE THEATERS. :biggrin:
> *


people have big ass lcd t.v.s and high def this and that and they don't have to go to the movie theaters anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:15 AM~16093650
> *you need to get a job youve been at home to long fucking around with tape measurer
> *


Yeah I need to find an inch one instead of this stupid Millimeter one too :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:15 AM~16093656
> *people have big ass lcd t.v.s and high def this and that and they don't have to go to the movie theaters anymore
> *


ballers


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 01:15 PM~16093656
> *people have big ass lcd t.v.s and high def this and that and they don't have to go to the movie theaters anymore
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:15 PM~16093654
> *:uh:
> i make more on unemployment then that
> Plus I couldn't say I serve fools
> ...


the money is why I don't build one because I'd rather have a clean classic than a hopper.I like hoppers though but I don't like the clown cars and 110 inches high hoppers there normally buckled in every panel.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont like going to the movies that much anymore thay keep raising the damn prices now you have to pay two bucks more just for the 3d glasses. Ihave some already so ill save four bucks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:17 PM~16093665
> *ballers
> *


I'm not you were clowning on our t.v. antenna's last time you were here. One day before the digital transition the guy who cuts the grass next door yeah my neighbor had a lawnboy he was like hey do you want to take that antenna down while I"m here we have enough guys. I told him then I won't have any channels on t.v. and the fucker looked at me in disbelief


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:18 AM~16093671
> *the money is why I don't build one because I'd rather have a clean classic than a hopper.I like hoppers though but I don't like the clown cars and 110 inches high hoppers there normally buckled in every panel.
> *


Yeah it amazes me how julians car doesn't have buckles how much that fucker has been on the bumper


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:18 PM~16093671
> *the money is why I don't build one because I'd rather have a clean classic than a hopper.I like hoppers though but I don't like the clown cars and 110 inches high hoppers there normally buckled in every panel.
> *


Not to mention in vegas they were weighted like crazy on the streets there are no rules them cars get beet up so fucking bad. to have a hopper you better be ready to keep spending money on it breaking shit all the time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 PM~16093689
> *Yeah it amazes me how julians car doesn't have buckles how much that fucker has been on the bumper
> *


I like those kinds of hoppers but with that abuse you wonder how much longer will it look as nice as it does


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:20 PM~16093693
> *Not to mention in vegas they were weighted like crazy on the streets there are no rules them cars get beet up so fucking bad. to have a hopper you better be ready to keep spending money on it breaking shit all the time.
> *


see thats my problem I'd hate to keep buying the same parts and spending big bucks for the car to look the same and then spending money on a car that is all smashed up and not even drivable in most cases


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 PM~16093689
> *Yeah it amazes me how julians car doesn't have buckles how much that fucker has been on the bumper
> *


He isnt as rough as those guys are they are hopping 4 times a day every weekend too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:19 AM~16093688
> *I'm not you were clowning on our t.v. antenna's last time you were here. One day before the digital transition the guy who cuts the grass next door yeah my neighbor had a lawnboy he was like hey do you want to take that antenna down while I"m here we have enough guys. I told him then I won't have any channels on t.v. and the fucker looked at me in disbelief
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i member those huge ass antennas....only guy I know to get cable without having to pay a monthly fee ........................all languages too :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Julians was getting damaged finally thats why he chose to redo it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:22 PM~16093708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i member those huge ass antennas....only guy I know to get cable without having to pay a monthly fee ........................all languages too  :cheesy:
> *


if you call cable 4 channels fuck I didn't get cable until like 2 yrs ago and I just cancelled it again so no cable at my house it's too expensive and I hardly watch t.v. so I ain't paying for that shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 11:23 AM~16093713
> *Julians was getting damaged finally thats why he chose to redo it.
> *


 :0


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO. riders. merry xmas happy holidays.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:22 PM~16093708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i member those huge ass antennas....only guy I know to get cable without having to pay a monthly fee ........................all languages too  :cheesy:
> *


They all had them thats probably why larry doesnt have a cell phone he uses a cb to get ahold of people in la junta.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:23 PM~16093713
> *Julians was getting damaged finally thats why he chose to redo it.
> *


whats he doing to it??did he fix that spindle and replace the rim


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:24 AM~16093716
> *if you call cable 4 channels fuck I didn't get cable until like 2 yrs ago and I just cancelled it again so no cable at my house it's too expensive and I hardly watch t.v. so I ain't paying for that shit
> *


with that big ass Mariah Carey room how could you not have cable?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:24 PM~16093716
> *if you call cable 4 channels fuck I didn't get cable until like 2 yrs ago and I just cancelled it again so no cable at my house it's too expensive and I hardly watch t.v. so I ain't paying for that shit
> *


Thats how i feel im paying too fucking much for the kids to be watching cartoons .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:25 PM~16093721
> *They all had them thats probably why larry doesnt have a cell phone he uses a cb to get ahold of people in la junta.
> *


I use morse code,a cup with a string tied to it, or I just drive over to there house like oldschool and some face to face whats up :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:26 PM~16093728
> *Thats how i feel im paying too fucking much for the kids to be watching cartoons .
> *


My daughter doesn't watch too much t.v. either and if she wants to watch t.v. she'll have to watch a movie.I'd rather have her growing up like we use to and play outside then sit infront of the tube


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:25 PM~16093722
> *whats he doing to it??did he fix that spindle and replace the rim
> *


Yeah he is getting it repainted and chroming more undercarriage from what he told me last. No more black cutty.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:25 PM~16093725
> *with that big ass Mariah Carey room how could you not have cable?
> *


puro show homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:27 PM~16093733
> *Yeah he is getting it repainted and chroming more undercarriage from what he told me last. No more black cutty.
> *


what color is he going with??It was burgendy interior right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 26 2009, 12:24 PM~16093720
> *whats up CO. riders.  merry xmas  happy holidays.
> *


Whats up Orlando?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

hey ROy. ill call you on those parts to get them shipped out... 
i kicked :buttkick: my sis when she got here with no parts :twak: 
:banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 26 2009, 11:24 AM~16093720
> *whats up CO. riders.  merry xmas  happy holidays.
> *


what up Orlando :wave: 
when you gonna give me that Steering wheel?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 26 2009, 11:28 AM~16093745
> *hey ROy. ill call you on those parts to get them shipped out...
> i kicked :buttkick: my sis when she got here with no parts :twak:
> :banghead:
> *


No problem homie they are just waiting on you dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:28 PM~16093740
> *what color is he going with??It was burgendy interior right?
> *


I think a color that matches it burgundy or candy red or brandy wine some thing like that but it could change who knows


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 26 2009, 12:28 PM~16093744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a offer and ill ship it to you on my dollar. my sis is going that way today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:30 PM~16093759
> *I think a color that matches it burgundy or candy red or brandy wine some thing like that but it could change who knows
> *


sounds cool but you know me and red homie and red tones :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 26 2009, 11:31 AM~16093767
> *whats up
> :wave:  :h5:
> pm me a offer and ill ship it to you on my dollar. my sis is going that way today
> *


all I got is like $150 right now bro in the wife don't know about it moneys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:33 PM~16093785
> *all I got is like $150 right now bro in the wife don't know about it moneys
> *


what kind of wheel is it??Pics??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:32 AM~16093772
> *sounds cool but you know me and red homie and red tones :biggrin:
> *


I seen a test panel....looked GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

an Impala steering wheel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:35 PM~16093797
> *an Impala steering wheel
> *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 PM~16093689
> *Yeah it amazes me how julians car doesn't have buckles how much that fucker has been on the bumper
> *


And the car has been out since 2002


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 14 2009, 09:18 AM~15975661
> *$275 shipped
> 
> got this Impala sterring wheel.  bought for $400+sh
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 26 2009, 11:38 AM~16093812
> *And the car has been out since 2002
> *


was built right....Big ups


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 26 2009, 12:39 PM~16093824
> *
> *


Nice wheel I like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 11:45 AM~16093860
> *Nice wheel I like it
> *


me too wish i could afford it


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW 7 CRAZY ONE NINA  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Dec 26 2009, 11:46 AM~16093869
> *WHAT IT DEW      7 CRAZY ONE NINA        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up fawker
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

your ears musta been ringing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:48 PM~16093890
> *your ears musta been ringing
> *


no shit thats what I was gonna say :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How you been Julian?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin: WHAT UP VATOS I BEEN GOOD HOW BOUT U GUYS IM WAITIN FOR SUMMER BRO WHAT UP ROY ROY WHAT UP MOST HATED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Dec 26 2009, 12:59 PM~16093964
> *:biggrin:    WHAT UP VATOS  I BEEN  GOOD HOW BOUT U GUYS  IM WAITIN FOR SUMMER BRO WHAT UP ROY ROY  WHAT UP MOST HATED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for nice weather myself so I can ride my motorcycle again :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Dec 26 2009, 11:59 AM~16093964
> *:biggrin:    WHAT UP VATOS  I BEEN  GOOD HOW BOUT U GUYS  IM WAITIN FOR SUMMER BRO WHAT UP ROY ROY  WHAT UP MOST HATED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie just kickin it waiting for GOOD weather to take the rag out,looking for work,and thanking God Christmas is over :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:cheesy: top 10 posters

MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 16,098 162 2.50% 
King61! Jun 2008 4,987 157 2.43% 
RAG3ROY Apr 2005 19,581 68 1.05% 
chaio Jan 2004 1,428 62 0.96% 
FA $HO RIDAZ Oct 2008 2,414 53 0.82% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 115,165 50 0.77% 
Skim May 2005 34,500 44 0.68% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 10,888 41 0.63% 
Lac-of-Respect Aug 2007 11,278 35 0.54% 
GARCIA CUSTOMS Sep 2006 2,942 33 0.51%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 04:19 PM~16095410
> *:cheesy:  top 10 posters
> 
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 16,098 162 2.50%
> ...


post whore :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 06:19 PM~16095775
> *post whore :biggrin:
> *


16 hrs at work will do that to you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn 16 hours you baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 06:24 PM~16096195
> *Damn 16 hours you baller
> *


man I miss work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 07:24 PM~16096195
> *Damn 16 hours you baller
> *


sam has his hands all up in my pockets no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:06 PM~16093590
> *I think Fes is running those in his Cutty
> *


Yeah I got them at $70 each I'll see whut I can get them for now Chuck and let you know!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you guys see that pacman and mayweather aren't gonna fight?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is

http://boxing.fanhouse.com/2009/12/25/mayw...gnaggi-pending/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM~16093604
> *Of course he is Fes has all the good shit and wants to serve fools. :thumbsup:
> *


Im not tryin' to serve fools, im just tryin' not to get served!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 07:41 PM~16096316
> *Im not tryin' to serve fools, im just tryin' not to get served!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if you have full chrome undies and a chromed out motor pretty much a show worthy car you shouldn't have to worry about getting served unless another car tha is pretty much show serves you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 07:37 PM~16096292
> *Did you guys see that pacman and mayweather aren't gonna fight?
> *


Thats some bullshit i would love to see pacman beat mayweathers ass i was looking forward to it too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096423
> *Thats some bullshit i would love to see pacman beat mayweathers ass i was looking forward to it too.
> *


yeah me too even though I'd probably have to work during the fight and fuck I don't have cable anyway I'd just hear about it I guess


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 07:45 PM~16096347
> *if you have full chrome undies and a chromed out motor pretty much a show worthy car you shouldn't have to worry about getting served unless another car tha is pretty much show serves you
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 07:59 PM~16096466
> *
> *


see you see what I'm saying I just think a pile of junk can't be serving no clean ass ride unless you aggree to a hop then fuck it if thats what you aggreed to the gloves are off :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to tell you guys but 1. Mayweather would beat Pac 2. Pac is the one bitching out cuz he has something to hide 3. I dont even like Mayweather!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

and that is why i will ony compete with other chippers :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:00 PM~16096476
> *see you see what I'm saying I just think a pile of junk can't be serving no clean ass ride unless you aggree to a hop then fuck it if thats what you aggreed to the gloves are off :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I hate seeing the junkyard cars beating a clean ass car then talking shit... You still got a pile of shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

He dont look like hes on roids hes too damn skinny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:02 PM~16096486
> *and that is why i will ony compete with other chippers :biggrin:
> *


oh because you have a damn chippin show car :biggrin: did you paint the 4 yet??What color is it or what color are you gonna paint it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16096494
> *Yeah I hate seeing the junkyard cars beating a clean ass car then talking shit... You still got a pile of shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I think you need to bring a car that looks somewhat like a car at least


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16096496
> *oh because you have a damn chippin show car :biggrin: did you paint the 4 yet??What color is it or what color are you gonna paint it??
> *


wont go for paint till winter is over and im thinking of this new chevy color it is like a charcoal grey black


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16096495
> *He dont look like hes on roids hes too damn skinny
> *


Itz crazy how fast he's moved up in weight classes and hasn't lost any speed and just keeps getting stronger though!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:05 PM~16096517
> *Itz crazy how fast he's moved up in weight classes and hasn't lost any speed and just keeps getting stronger though!!!
> *


very true but I think he will crush mayweather


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:05 PM~16096517
> *Itz crazy how fast he's moved up in weight classes and hasn't lost any speed and just keeps getting stronger though!!!
> *


Man Look at larry and Roy they went up in weight and are faster and stronger too. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:04 PM~16096504
> *yeah I think you need to bring a car that looks somewhat like a car at least
> *


Yeah and hoppers are gonna get beat up but you gotta try to keep'em halfway cool!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:07 PM~16096531
> *Man Look at larry and Roy they went up in weight and are faster and stronger too. :biggrin:
> *


fuck I'm slow and out of breath


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:07 PM~16096531
> *Man Look at larry and Roy they went up in weight and are faster and stronger too. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:07 PM~16096536
> *Yeah and hoppers are gonna get beat up but you gotta try to keep'em halfway cool!!!
> *


fo sho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:08 PM~16096545
> *:roflmao:
> *


Don't be egging him on because you ain't gonna do nothing but make matters worse for him


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:08 PM~16096541
> *fuck I'm slow and out of breath
> *


If there was a beer tent giving away free beer you guys would be like the speed of light


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 04:19 PM~16095410
> *:cheesy:  top 10 posters
> 
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 16,098 162 2.50%
> ...


162 POSTS DAMN :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16096560
> *If there was a beer tent giving away free beer you guys would be like the speed of light
> *


I'd get my limp on over there but a fast limp :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16096560
> *If there was a beer tent giving away free beer you guys would be like the speed of light
> *


We all would be at that point!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:13 PM~16096591
> *We all would be at that point!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad someone takes responsibility for their actions and dont' try and put it off on someone else you know?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2009, 07:10 PM~16096560
> *If there was a beer tent giving away free beer you guys would be like the speed of light
> *


somebody say beer? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:14 PM~16096601
> *I'm glad someone takes responsibility for their actions and dont' try and put it off on someone else you know?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 08:16 PM~16096613
> *somebody say beer? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2009, 08:37 PM~16096287
> *Yeah I got them at $70 each I'll see whut I can get them for now Chuck and let you know!!!
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

ok..ive been drinkn all day and wanna stir the mixxxxx... to all the colorado homies,post ur rides in ur life in order so i can see if i or if someone else knows you...
this is my minin truck back in the vanilla ice days








this is my 63impala i took 2 vegas but got n2 troublr and had to sell it








this is my 65impala. they teased me so much back in the day (mary kay kosmetics








MY dualie which was in truckin








after danny got carjacked took this from him








my old 51 bomba i gave 2 my exs dad


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

my 62 wagon








my caddy on the way to lrm supershow and got wrecked


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

i have more cars.. im just fikd up to post em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what did the St. Ides looking design mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

i had a car club back in the vanilla ice days and the crooked i was in our logo...(bad Infuence)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 27 2009, 09:31 AM~16100340
> *i had a car club back in the vanilla ice days and the crooked i was in our logo...(bad Infuence)
> *


ooh ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

or


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

damn, ive allways loved that impala


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2009, 12:43 PM~16101215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the top one since you have the brown top


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy photo shop that hanging muffler out or get under there and fix the bracket :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2009, 11:57 AM~16101319
> *maybe the top one since you have the brown top
> *


I'm thinking maybe Kandy Orange or lime Green also if I go on the wild side.
If I go tan it will be alot lighter so it don't get mixed up with Adan's trey,especially since he is adding Gold now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2009, 12:05 PM~16101397
> *Roy photo shop that hanging muffler out or get under there and fix the bracket :biggrin:
> *


Imma fix the fucker assholio....I am just waiting on the Column shifter to get here so I can move the car :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2009, 01:08 PM~16101414
> *Imma fix the fucker assholio....I am just waiting on the Column shifter to get here so I can move the car :angry:
> *


I told you drill a hole in an old screw driver. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2009, 01:07 PM~16101407
> *I'm thinking maybe Kandy Orange or lime Green also if I go on the wild side.
> If I go tan it will be alot lighter so it don't get mixed up with Adan's trey,especially since he is adding Gold now
> *


Kandy orange would look good lime green seems to flashy like you live in miami or some shit.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2009, 02:05 PM~16101397
> *Roy photo shop that hanging muffler out or get under there and fix the bracket :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :werd:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

VyneTyme 2









:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah you don't want it to look like adan's ride so that fawn color is out, I would say a dark blue maybe dark green that would make the gold pop unless you plan on going back to chrome with it sooner or later then I suggest orange. If you do orange with the gold it's cool but the gold doesn't stand out as much thats just my opinion


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pattern it out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*There is no way for the Broncos to get twice as many wins as the Raiders since the Raiders have 5 so Sean I think I'll take that Benjy*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 05:24 PM~16103727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is funny :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 06:24 PM~16103727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 10:13 PM~16105985
> *TTT
> *


What up?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 10:28 PM~16106134
> *What up?
> *



You working tonight primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 10:35 PM~16106221
> *You working tonight primo?
> *


Yeah I get off at midnight how about yourself??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 11:01 PM~16106502
> *Yeah I get off at midnight how about yourself??
> *



Yea...back to the grind...off at 7am tomorrow. :uh: 

Bike looks good homie, how did it feel when you took her out?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

72monteincosprings
Nice ride, but for the asking price, homie needs to do a little more homework, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A SS 72 MONTE!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 11:02 PM~16106523
> *Yea...back to the grind...off at 7am tomorrow.  :uh:
> 
> Bike looks good homie, how did it feel when you took her out?
> *


Man it felt real good I was so happy now I'm dying for a half way decent day to get her out and ride her hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 27 2009, 11:02 PM~16106524
> *72monteincosprings
> Nice ride, but for the asking price, homie needs to do a little more homework, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A SS 72 MONTE!!!!
> *


there was one almost as nice in Denver for like 5gs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 11:03 PM~16106534
> *Man it felt real good I was so happy now I'm dying for a half way decent day to get her out and ride her hard
> *



This week is supposed to be decent. Did you guys get a lot of snow out there ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This mone right here he had it listed here for 7500 but seen it after on craigslist for 5gs I"m pretty sure that is

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0&qpid=13469569


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 11:05 PM~16106569
> *This week is supposed to be decent. Did you guys get a lot of snow out there ?
> *


Na not alot of snow here how about up there??I can't ride this week I have my daughter home from school for Christmas Vacation.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 10:04 PM~16106550
> *there was one almost as nice in Denver for like 5gs
> *


Yeah, I think homie's askin so much because he's claming its an SS :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Its not too bad, the side streets are still a mess but melting for the most part.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Cesar and Larry? i like that green Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2009, 11:23 PM~16106771
> *whats good Cesar and Larry?  i like that green Roy
> *


Not much Chris how you doing??Did your brother ever build a bike??Did you see I got mine all finished :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Chris...yea..I agree...like a nice dark jade green would set that 63 off nice!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 11:18 PM~16106721
> *Its not too bad, the side streets are still a mess but melting for the most part.
> *


All the streets are clear here except on or two spots nothing major though


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no i dont think he did. i have not seen him much lately. yea, the bike looks killer. you did an excellent job bro. the only thing left to do is bring it back up here for the picnic.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2009, 11:35 PM~16106907
> *no i dont think he did. i have not seen him much lately. yea, the bike looks killer. you did an excellent job bro. the only thing left to do is bring it back up here for the picnic.
> *



:0 Whens the picnic?!? This fat guy needs to eat!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 27 2009, 11:35 PM~16106907
> *no i dont think he did. i have not seen him much lately. yea, the bike looks killer. you did an excellent job bro. the only thing left to do is bring it back up here for the picnic.
> *


you never know what I will show up with


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2009, 11:48 PM~16107065
> *
> *


What up Chuck?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 10:36 PM~16106920
> *:0 Whens the picnic?!? This fat guy needs to eat!!
> *


the picnic should be around may or june. if your fat then i am Fluffy on the five levels


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up AJ and Ty


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 28 2009, 12:32 AM~16107473
> *the picnic should be around may or june. if your fat then i am Fluffy on the five levels
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 27 2009, 11:35 PM~16107506
> *:roflmao:
> *


so you know what i am talking about?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 28 2009, 12:41 AM~16107563
> *so you know what i am talking about?
> *



I do!

What you doing up so late homie?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i was just asking myself the same question


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2009, 12:25 AM~16107399
> *What up Chuck?
> *



just headed to work and you larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2009, 09:03 AM~16109204
> *just headed to work and you larry
> *


same ol bullshit bro just a different pile


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO...hope everyone had a nice Christmas!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

305 TPI Cheeeap 
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1499137543.html


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:48 PM~16111640
> *305 TPI Cheeeap
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1499137543.html
> *


It's been deleted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2009, 05:00 PM~16113269
> *It's been deleted
> *


wow that was fast


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Roy i installed that Alpine you had gave me and installed some 6x9s in the 64. Its nice to finally have something to listen to other then the exhaust pipes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Roy give me an Alpine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2009, 06:32 PM~16114413
> *Hey Roy i installed that Alpine you had gave me and installed some 6x9s in the 64. Its nice to finally have something to listen to other then the exhaust pipes.
> *


That's cool bro glad it worked out for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2009, 07:49 PM~16115355
> *damn Roy give me an Alpine
> *


I got an extra one sitting on my shelf right now :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell me this shit aint funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know what color this is?
This is what i'm going for on the Trey


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2009, 09:41 PM~16115967
> *Anybody know what color this is?
> This is what i'm going for on the Trey
> 
> ...



Sea Foam Green from what I can tell. 

You can find the paint code here. 

GM SEAFOAM GREEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 28 2009, 08:45 PM~16116001
> *Sea Foam Green from what I can tell.
> 
> You can find the paint code here.
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2009, 09:47 PM~16116022
> *thanks bro
> *



Anytime, hope thats the right one. When are you looking in painting the Tre? That color is sick too, not too many cars out there have it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 28 2009, 08:49 PM~16116057
> *Anytime, hope thats the right one. When are you looking in painting the Tre? That color is sick too, not too many cars out there have it.
> *


Yeah i think it will go well with the tan and Gold


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2009, 09:57 PM~16116136
> *Yeah i think it will go well with the tan and Gold
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Ruben ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2009, 08:57 PM~16115429
> *Tell me this shit aint funny
> 
> 
> ...



I wish my dick was big enough to do that, cuz my belly sure is (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Dec 29 2009, 09:58 AM~16121037
> *I wish my dick was big enough to do that, cuz my belly sure is (no ****)
> *


TMI :ugh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

page 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2009, 07:24 PM~16126611
> *page 2
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up fellas?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2009, 08:56 PM~16126956
> *whats up fellas?
> *



Whats up Larry?!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 29 2009, 12:29 PM~16122424
> *TMI :ugh:
> *


 :yes: it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 29 2009, 08:53 PM~16127681
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 29 2009, 10:17 PM~16128817
> *wuz good roy
> *


What up dog how you doing?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 29 2009, 11:31 PM~16128978
> *What up dog how you doing?
> *


itz all good what you been up to :h5: :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 29 2009, 11:17 PM~16128817
> *wuz good roy
> *


any more pics to share with us??I was thinking about buying a 77 all stock just to throw some rims on it and cruise I probably wouldn't even lift it but I haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 12:26 AM~16129755
> *any more pics to share with us??I was thinking about buying a 77 all stock just to throw some rims on it and cruise I probably wouldn't even lift it but I haven't made up my  mind yet
> *



DO IT!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

This the latest i been on here in awhile. Rum and coke :cheesy: Wut up CO!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 30 2009, 12:48 AM~16130025
> *This the latest i been on here in awhile. Rum and coke  :cheesy:  Wut up CO!
> *


 :wave: 


mmmm...I like the spiced rum with coke :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 12:54 AM~16130107
> *
> *



Whats up homie? Any luck on the Jale?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 29 2009, 11:54 PM~16130110
> *Whats up homie? Any luck on the Jale?
> *


WHATS UP EY NO NO LUCK MAN HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 12:57 AM~16130144
> *WHATS UP EY NO  NO LUCK MAN HOW YOU BEEN
> *



Been cool homie, trying to work on the ranfla here and there. How was your xmas ? You going back to LA for New Years ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 29 2009, 11:58 PM~16130153
> *Been cool homie, trying to work on the ranfla here and there. How was your xmas ? You going back to LA for New Years ?
> *


XMAS WAS ALRIGHT JUST KICKED IT WITH THE FAMILIA ATE SOME TAMALES HOW WAS YOURS ANYTHING NEW ON THE RANFLA IM JUST GUNA KICK IT HERE FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 12:41 AM~16129934
> *DO IT!
> *


Well I have a couple of rides in mine I just want a cruise while I'm building my 59 but fuck my wife has a car, I have a truck the 59 and two motorcycles so I have too much shit but I don't want to sell any of it I'm greedy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 30 2009, 12:48 AM~16130025
> *This the latest i been on here in awhile. Rum and coke  :cheesy:  Wut up CO!
> *


budlight for me ese but it seems like you logged off already


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 01:05 AM~16130230
> *XMAS WAS ALRIGHT JUST KICKED IT WITH THE FAMILIA ATE SOME TAMALES HOW WAS YOURS ANYTHING NEW ON THE RANFLA IM JUST GUNA KICK IT HERE FOR NEW YEARS
> *


Mmmmmmmmmmm tamales :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 12:08 AM~16130262
> *Mmmmmmmmmmm tamales :cheesy:
> *


AND SOME CHAPURADO WITH THAT ESE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 01:08 AM~16130273
> *AND SOME CHAPURADO WITH THAT ESE :biggrin:
> *


Orale


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 30 2009, 01:05 AM~16130230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know if you want to sell one of your bikes :biggrin: Im too old for a sport bike now. 

Yea, you definitely need something to roll while you are restoring that fine 59 homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 02:00 AM~16130788
> *Nice, sounds like a good time! My xmas was cool. Lots of running around visiting the wifeys family.
> As far as the Imp, still trying to take care of the body work. Trying not to rush it too much!
> Let me know if you want to sell one of your bikes  :biggrin:  Im too old for a sport bike now.
> ...


I got a couple of peole who want that original black bike I need to build but I hate to sell it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 02:03 AM~16130813
> *I got a couple of peole who want that original black bike I need to build but I hate to sell it
> *



Yea..I hear ya...I just sold my bike this year too...sucked but I had to do it. I hate selling anything that I own. Even the Buick, I only had it for two months and that one hurt after I sold it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 02:07 AM~16130847
> *Yea..I hear ya...I just sold my bike this year too...sucked but I had to do it. I hate selling anything that I own. Even the Buick, I only had it for two months and that one hurt after I sold it.
> *


yeah that does suck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy White Trash Wednesday everyone


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63+Dec 30 2009, 12:51 AM~16130078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sailor Jerry and coke! :cheesy: My bad I made it too strong and passed out! :roflmao: 
It makes me tired sometimes :| 

Wut up CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 AM~16132762
> *Sailor Jerry and coke!  :cheesy: My bad I made it too strong and passed out!  :roflmao:
> It makes me tired sometimes  :|
> 
> ...


too strongowned :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 10:09 AM~16132362
> *Happy White Trash Wednesday everyone
> *


whats up with this statement Roy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:25 AM~16133372
> *whats up with this statement Roy??
> *


humpday /whitetrash wednesday....middle of the week
Time to get tore up :biggrin: 
no ****


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 12:28 PM~16133402
> *humpday /whitetrash wednesday....middle of the week
> Time to get tore up :biggrin:
> no ****
> *


Glad you put no **** because without that statement was fucked from the get go :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 30 2009, 10:11 AM~16132762
> *Sailor Jerry and coke!  :cheesy: My bad I made it too strong and passed out!  :roflmao:
> It makes me tired sometimes  :|
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 12:25 PM~16133367
> *too strongowned :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 11:28 AM~16133402
> *humpday /whitetrash wednesday....middle of the week
> Time to get tore up :biggrin:
> no ****
> *


is this just a white holiday whats with that :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 30 2009, 01:55 PM~16134270
> *is this just a white holiday whats with that  :angry:
> *


Man lets jump him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2009, 02:53 PM~16134800
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *


Whats up Fes hows it going in the Springs man??Hows the weather up there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 02:54 PM~16134806
> *Whats up Fes hows it going in the Springs man??Hows the weather up there?
> *


Whut Up!!! Itz kinda cold but it aint snowing or no shit like that!!! How is it down there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2009, 02:56 PM~16134822
> *Whut Up!!! Itz kinda cold but it aint snowing or no shit like that!!! How is it down there?
> *


probably the same just a little warmer I mean it's cold but no snow or nothing I'd take the cold over snow anyday


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 01:35 PM~16134654
> *Man lets jump him
> *


 :twak: i get the rag top if we win he is big


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 04:02 PM~16135445
> *probably the same just a little warmer I mean it's cold but no snow or nothing I'd take the cold over snow anyday
> *


I'll agree w/ you on that one... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 01:35 PM~16134654
> *Man lets jump him
> *


what about that time in smokes backyard? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Dec 30 2009, 03:03 PM~16135448
> *:twak: i get the rag top if we win he is big
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 04:15 PM~16135563
> *what about that time in smokes backyard? :cheesy:
> *


see Roy thats why you my dog you knew exactly what I was talking about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 04:21 PM~16136401
> *see Roy thats why you my dog you knew exactly what I was talking about
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 04:26 PM~16136446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Definately a classic movie!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 30 2009, 06:11 PM~16136849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Definately a classic movie!!
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 30 2009, 08:10 PM~16137977
> *What's good Colorado!
> *


Sean hit and miss bro


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 07:25 PM~16138156
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 08:30 PM~16138194
> *WHATS UP HOMEZ
> *



Working homie...just gotta make it through one more night before my weekend starts! How have you been ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 07:48 PM~16138393
> *Working homie...just gotta make it through one more night before my weekend starts! How have you been ?
> *


ORALE WORKIN HUH THAS COOL IV JUST BEEN HERE KICKIN IT AT THE CANTON


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 08:54 PM~16138472
> *ORALE WORKIN HUH THAS COOL IV JUST BEEN HERE KICKIN IT AT THE CANTON
> *



Thats cool homie, just kickin back? Have you had a chance to anything to the ride lately?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 08:06 PM~16138603
> *Thats cool homie, just kickin back? Have you had a chance to anything to the ride lately?
> *


JUST CLEANED OFF ALL THAT DAM SNOW THATS ABOUT IT YOU FOUND THAT PIC OF THAT 72 IMPALA AZTLANS GOLD KENO THAT VATO CHOPPED THE TOP ON THAT LOOKS BETTER NOW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2009, 09:14 PM~16138690
> *JUST CLEANED OFF ALL THAT DAM SNOW THATS ABOUT IT  YOU FOUND THAT PIC OF THAT 72 IMPALA AZTLANS GOLD KENO THAT VATO CHOPPED THE TOP ON THAT LOOKS BETTER NOW
> *



Yea...I tripped out because I never noticed it before, even though the wifey was on the same page... :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 08:48 PM~16138393
> *Working homie...just gotta make it through one more night before my weekend starts! How have you been ?
> *


Man must be nice I have to work a double tomorrow


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 08:18 PM~16138754
> *Yea...I tripped out because I never noticed it before, even though the wifey was on the same page... :roflmao:
> *


DANM SOME FUNNY SHIT HOMEZ :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 09:24 PM~16138816
> *Man must be nice I have to work a double tomorrow
> *



Booooo...that sux homie. From what time to what time? Double time and half though...right?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 09:34 PM~16138923
> *Booooo...that sux homie. From what time to what time? Double time and half though...right?!?  :biggrin:
> *


I work 4pm wednesday and get off at 8am thursday and I get paid double time n a half from 12am-8am because that is a holiday and it's holiday pay


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 09:36 PM~16138955
> *I work 4pm wednesday and get off at 8am thursday and I get paid double time n a half from 12am-8am because that is a holiday and it's holiday pay
> *



Damn...bitter sweet homie...I will raise a glass for you at midnight homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 09:39 PM~16138990
> *Damn...bitter sweet homie...I will raise a glass for you at midnight homie.
> *


do that bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 09:42 PM~16139028
> *do that bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just want to wish everyone has a Happy New Year...from my family to yours! 


My daughter Jocelyn!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16139176
> *Just want to wish everyone has a Happy New Year...from my family to yours!
> My daughter Jocelyn!
> 
> ...


She's beautiful


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 10:08 PM~16139390
> *She's beautiful
> *



Thank you homie, shes got me wrapped!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

dam bro shes a cutie my girl is going to be 19 in jan they grow up fast


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 30 2009, 11:08 PM~16140405
> *dam bro shes a cutie my girl is going to be 19 in jan they grow up fast
> *



Thanks Big Homie! 


DAMN....I thought you were only 21 ?!? :biggrin: jk homie...yea...my oldest is going to be 11, I still wonder where the time goes.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 08:28 PM~16138178
> *Sean hit and miss bro
> *


* :biggrin: Drive By  *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

got my og front bumper guards for the 64 today i scored some og rear bumper guards too. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 12:00 PM~16145570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baller :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2009, 01:12 PM~16145675
> *baller :0
> *


It took me awhile to come across an og set frant and back these are fucking nice they have the original bag and instructions it even has the template to drill the hole in the bumpers.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 12:15 PM~16145692
> *It took me awhile to come across an og set frant and back these are fucking nice they have the original bag and instructions it even has the template to drill the hole in the bumpers.
> *


Nice,so you gonna spray your ride this off-season?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2009, 01:16 PM~16145704
> *Nice,so you gonna spray your ride this off-season?
> *


probably be more like spring time so it will be ready for summer im hoping. I'm getting into this MMA training so i'm only messing around here and there . I'm planning on entering a grappling tournament the 23rd . My son is too.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 02:27 PM~16146324
> *probably be more like spring time so it will be ready for summer im hoping. I'm getting into this MMA training so i'm only messing around here and there . I'm planning on entering a grappling tournament the 23rd . My son is too.
> *



Nice, which tournament? I used to train also. Got to do the PanAms in 07! I miss it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 31 2009, 02:33 PM~16146368
> *Nice, which tournament? I used to train also. Got to do the PanAms in 07! I miss it
> *


Its in Arvada the 23rd of Jan its tournament of chamipions 6 i think its by fight to win. there is GI and NO GI


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice...are you doing the No Gi? I might drop by to check it out. I used to train out of Zinganos. I want to get back into it.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 31 2009, 02:40 PM~16146427
> *Nice...are you doing the No Gi? I might drop by to check it out. I used to train out of Zinganos. I want to get back into it.
> *


Yeah Ill be no gi at like 130-149.9 novice. I have the wrestling background and ive been a wrestling coach. I'm learning ju jitzu now so well see how it goes. Its fun to me and its a hell of a work out . I'm sure you could get back into it. You just have to show up to Gym im sure there is a bunch of mma gyms there in denver.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My trainers boy is the national champ from last year there he is only 8 yrs old and sponsered by tapout now. Hell be competing and my 7 yr old will be competing too at this tournament i think it should be a blast.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 02:44 PM~16146452
> *Yeah Ill be no gi at like 130-149.9 novice. I have the wrestling background and ive been a wrestling coach. I'm learning ju jitzu now so well see how it goes. Its fun to me and its a hell of a work out . I'm sure you could get back into it. You just have to show up to Gym im sure there is a bunch of mma gyms there in denver.
> *


I loved doing No Gi tournaments. You have a huge advantage in having a wrestling back ground, especially in take downs. Be ready for a lot of guys to pull guard though. 
Yea, its just a matter of time since my wife and I work opposite shifts. I still work out here at home with a heavy bag n speed bag. Its my stress relief....that and cutting my car.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah ive been working on passing the guard and my positioning when i am in their guard. I 'm getting this guard down it just hard to keep it when you have short legs like i do. Come by and check it out i think admission is 10 bucks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm sure you will do fine homie. I will try to check it out, I will let you know. How long have you been training for?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 31 2009, 02:59 PM~16146562
> *I'm sure you will do fine homie. I will try to check it out, I will let you know. How long have you been training for?
> *


2 months for ju jitzu ive been wrestling since i was 8 yrs old.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I already catch myself rolling out of shit and turning in my sleep its just like when you work too much you dream about work unintentionally


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 03:02 PM~16146581
> *I already catch myself rolling out of shit and turning in my sleep its just like when you work too much you dream about work unintentionally
> *


Lol..I used to shrimp a lot in my sleep, I thought I was the only one. That's cool your boy will be competing there with you, what a way to bond. Work on that cardio homie and I wish you guys all the best in the tournament!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 31 2009, 03:07 PM~16146612
> *Lol..I used to shrimp a lot in my sleep, I thought I was the only one. That's cool your boy will be competing there with you, what a way to bond. Work on that cardio homie and I wish you guys all the best in the tournament!
> *


Thanks bro yeah i was going to post that i shrimp in my sleep too but these guys would post some crazy shit on me.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 03:09 PM~16146624
> *Thanks bro yeah i was going to post that i shrimp in my sleep too but these guys would post some crazy shit on me.
> *


 :roflmao: good call homie! Hope you and yours have a great New Year and remind me the week of the tournament so I can go check it out. I'm 10 minutes from Arvada!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: Everyone have a safe and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went' and looked at a 62 today I was gonna pick it up for a cruiser but dude was crazy, he didn't know shit about cars, the car had shit disconnected in the motor the battery terminal was fried he had no keys to the ignition,trunk, or doors. It had some rot spots ont he braces and floor I mean it looked pretty nice but that was about it..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

how much was he asking for it ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 05:49 PM~16147824
> *how much was he asking for it ?
> *


I think he started out at 9gs but now it's advertised at 7gs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

does it seem worth 7gs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:03 PM~16147939
> *does it seem worth 7gs
> *


I think you can get it cheaper and yeah it might be worth it to someone looking for a project ride but he told me how nice the car was and it was ready to cruise and the interior was decent


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

give me 9 and the cutty is yours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:14 PM~16148044
> *give me 9 and the cutty is yours
> *


I don't need another project bro I was just looking for something running ready to cruise.Honestly maybe it's an omen that I didn't buy it because I am barely gonna be able to afford to work on my ride let alone fuck with another one that needed work you know?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

well get to it and get that motor rebuilt spend some of that double shift holiday money you made.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:18 PM~16148093
> *well get to it and get that motor rebuilt spend some of that double shift holiday money you made.
> *


motor rebuilt is the tip of the iceberg bro I'm talking about a full restoration so I'm talking 4 or more years


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

well the motor is the heart so it can at least be driven and make sure all the drivetrain is good first.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you got to start somewhere Larry hang a brand new air freshener in there to get the ball rolling if you have to. A little at a time adds up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:22 PM~16148119
> *well the motor is the heart so it can at least be driven and make sure all the drivetrain is good first.
> *


It can be driven you crazy you know damn well you can't drive a car while building it a full resto that is.I'm actually waiting to hear from a guy on a 4dr 59 that I can probably get for next to nothing so I can take like the trunk pan and under that pan is the gastank braces thats what I really need off that car so I hope to call him in a week or so and hear good news.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

like i said a little at a time then you can get that footprint gas pedal youve always wanted next.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Dec 31 2009, 06:24 PM~16148139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:27 PM~16148160
> *like i said a little at a time then you can get that footprint gas pedal youve always wanted next.
> *


How did you know I need that pedal :biggrin: actually my bike is done and I need to jump into it head first man I'm gonna get started and once I do I'll be good to go and occupied tu saves


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the false advertisement Larry,fuckers like that should be slapped the fuck up


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you should have took roy with you he would have convinced that guy to give you the car and he probably would have bought you dinner too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2009, 06:30 PM~16148184
> *Sorry to hear about the false advertisement Larry,fuckers like that should be slapped the fuck up
> *


Like I said bro I was only looking for something decent that I could clean up a bit and maybe try to plaque it just enough to be a ryder in the club but fuck it I was talking to my boy on the way home and I need to concentrate on my dream ride. I'm just waiting for this guy to get back to me and I have the cash to order the floor board and get cracken I just need to make that first move. It is winter and I will have all summer to do it so I'm gonna wait another 2 weeks on that other car then make my move


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:36 PM~16148227
> *you should have took roy with you he would have convinced that guy to give you the car and he probably would have bought you dinner too.
> *


He was super wierd bro he smelled of booze and didn't know shit he would of took 5gs honestly thats pretty much what he said and was it worth that sure I guess but I bullshited and told him I'd give him 3 and thats it because one thing would of led to another and I would of had 4-5gs in that damn car you know whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 05:36 PM~16148227
> *you should have took roy with you he would have convinced that guy to give you the car and he probably would have bought you dinner too.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 05:39 PM~16148254
> *He was super wierd bro he smelled of booze and didn't know shit he would of took 5gs honestly thats pretty much what he said and was it worth that sure I guess but I bullshited and told him I'd give him 3 and thats it because one thing would of led to another and I would of had 4-5gs in that damn car you know whats up
> *


watch him call you back and say give me 4 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

If i come across any 59s ill let you know for parts if you need them junk yards are around here still . In fact i may know of one in cheyenne ill look into it.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

id like to have a 62


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:41 PM~16148269
> *If i come across any 59s ill let you know for parts if you need them junk yards are around here still . In fact i may know of one in cheyenne ill look into it.
> *


check it out bro and if you can get some pics that would be nice and give me some info


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:42 PM~16148285
> *id like to have a 62
> *


I want your 64 but you won't sell and I can't afford it  :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ill let you know ill call you on your cb radio


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 05:43 PM~16148291
> *Ill let you know ill call you on your cb radio
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 06:43 PM~16148291
> *Ill let you know ill call you on your cb radio
> *


rodger that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 05:49 PM~16148345
> *rodger that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

happy new year CO riders


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 02:00 PM~16146573
> *2 months for ju jitzu ive been wrestling since i was 8 yrs old.
> *


Where did you wrestle at in HS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 31 2009, 07:20 PM~16148660
> *Where did you wrestle at in HS?
> *


na he wrestle's 5th graders I mean he's a tad taller than them but they cool with it


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

NEW MEXICO PASSING BY TO WISH YOU HOMIES A HAPPY NEW YEAR WILL SEE YOU SOON 




*
AND LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Dec 31 2009, 07:20 PM~16148660
> *Where did you wrestle at in HS?
> *


In Nevada


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 07:23 PM~16148674
> *na he wrestle's 5th graders I mean he's a tad taller than them but they cool with it
> *


Them 5th graders aint no joke theyre tall as fuck i have to cheat and kick them in the knee caps first. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 09:09 PM~16149593
> *Them 5th graders aint no joke theyre tall as fuck i have to cheat and kick them in the knee caps first. :biggrin:
> *


I figured that much :biggrin: So what you doing tonight Ivan??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 09:13 PM~16149630
> *I figured that much :biggrin: So what you doing tonight Ivan??
> *


I just got back from training came home and had dinner (a salad ) now just going to kick back at home no drinking probably will watch a movie nothing exciting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 09:50 PM~16149847
> *I just got back from training came home and had dinner (a salad ) now just going to kick back at home no drinking probably will watch a movie nothing exciting
> *


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 08:09 PM~16149593
> *Them 5th graders aint no joke theyre tall as fuck i have to cheat and kick them in the knee caps first. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 31 2009, 08:07 PM~16149579
> *In Nevada
> *


cool, I wrestled here in CO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW  
















































[/quote]
STILL GOT THIS LARRY, I WILL LET IT GO CHEAP HOMIE, :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW


STILL GOT THIS LARRY, I WILL LET IT GO CHEAP HOMIE, :0
[/quote]


*SOLD*I hope my brother doesn't get jelous :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY DAUGHTER WILL BE HAPPY, CAUSE SHE SAID ALL HER FRIENDS WILL LAUGH AT HER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 31 2009, 10:31 PM~16150068
> *MY DAUGHTER WILL BE HAPPY, CAUSE SHE SAID ALL HER FRIENDS WILL LAUGH AT HER
> *


they see me rollin they hating :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 09:35 PM~16150091
> *they see me rollin they hating :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT CAN MAKE A VERT LEBARON TOP FIT :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 31 2009, 10:41 PM~16150117
> *I MIGHT CAN MAKE A VERT LEBARON TOP FIT :0
> *


aww man I'd be like vanilla ice with the rag top down so my hair can blow


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2009, 09:45 PM~16150147
> *aww man I'd be like vanilla ice with the rag top down so my hair can blow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everybody had a great New Years


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

happy New Year everyone hope everybody is getting over their hangovers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy New Years!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Post up some present rides even if they are a project lets see what you got for 2010.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 01:28 PM~16152932
> *happy New Year everyone hope everybody is getting over their hangovers
> *


BEST CURE TO A HANGOVER...........JUST WAKE UP AND START DRINKING AGAIN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16153509
> *Post up some present rides even if they are a project lets see what you got for 2010.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 03:03 PM~16153509
> *Post up some present rides even if they are a project lets see what you got for 2010.
> *











FINISH THE DOOR PANELS, GET THE SYSTEM IN, REDO THE HYDRO RACK.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Let me re word it for the people that are still drunk (Roy) post pictures of cars that you own for 2010.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 02:27 PM~16154154
> *Let me re word it for the people that are still drunk (Roy) post pictures of cars that you own for 2010.
> *


 :uh: 

Don't hate


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

THIS IS MY NEW TOY AND WILL BE MY DAILY DRIVER NEXT MONTH.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 02:30 PM~16154172
> *THIS IS MY NEW TOY  AND WILL BE MY DAILY DRIVER NEXT MONTH.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you got more switches in that car than I do in my house


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 04:31 PM~16154176
> *Damn you got more switches in that car than I do in my house
> *


 :uh: DONT HATE....... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 03:05 PM~16154012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass '65!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 02:35 PM~16154219
> *:uh: DONT HATE....... :biggrin:
> *


I don't hate bro just congradulate :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

its going 2 take me 10 years but she will be bad ass one day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 1 2010, 02:45 PM~16154307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you was gonna pick up the vert?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 04:44 PM~16154300
> *I don't hate bro just congradulate :cheesy:
> *


I DON'T EVEN NO WHAT HALF OF THOSE SWITCHES DO? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2010, 04:43 PM~16154291
> *Nice ass '65!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS. :thumbsup: TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ROY. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck I rode my bike to work and didn't think it' would be 18 degrees when I got out damn it was cold


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 03:55 PM~16154390
> *THANKS. :thumbsup: TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ROY. :0
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

you guys already seen my pinto on the page before thats coming hard 2010 and Phillipa is having it done convertible for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 02:55 PM~16154390
> *THANKS. :thumbsup: TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ROY. :0
> *


better start back peddling then


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16154341
> *I thought you was gonna pick up the vert?
> *


if i had enough dough one day i want 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

here are my 63 and my 52 i just got a 69


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

my cutlass wich may never get done


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The 64 wich will get done


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 03:30 PM~16154172
> *THIS IS MY NEW TOY  AND WILL BE MY DAILY DRIVER NEXT MONTH.
> 
> 
> ...


That car must have belonged to DR.DRE since it has 16 switches :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 05:12 PM~16154985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well regardless I can't wait to see this one done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 06:15 PM~16155027
> *That car must have belonged to DR.DRE since it has 16 switches :biggrin:
> *


AND HE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THEM EITHER. :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THIA THING IS BAD


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16155974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop lying you aint gonna do nada but sell it


----------



## Tad Ducket (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope to at least get the sounds going in mine and paint, interior,and Gold leafing/pinstriping


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16156817
> *I hope to at least get the sounds going in mine and paint, interior,and Gold leafing/pinstriping
> 
> 
> ...


damn the money tree must be putting out pretty good this year already. I may have to become a master with the krylon can


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16156792
> *stop lying you aint gonna do nada but sell it
> *


So far no luck.Might have no choice but 2 keep it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 1 2010, 07:26 PM~16155974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to Julian today homie, and I didn't even know you guys were cousins!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16157459
> *I was talking to Julian today homie, and I didn't even know you guys were cousins!!!
> *


THAT'S BECAUSE ONE NEVER STOPS TALKING AND THE OTHER NEVER TALKS. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16157459
> *I was talking to Julian today homie, and I didn't even know you guys were cousins!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16157535
> *THAT'S BECAUSE ONE NEVER STOPS TALKING AND THE OTHER NEVER TALKS. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16157543
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16157535
> *THAT'S BECAUSE ONE NEVER STOPS TALKING AND THE OTHER NEVER TALKS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 1 2010, 08:16 PM~16156887
> *damn the money tree must be putting out pretty good this year already. I may have to become a master with the krylon can
> *


If the money tree wouldn't have gone dormant I woulda been good ta go.
O'well guess that guy upstairs everybody refers to as God has a reason for everything


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16157535
> *THAT'S BECAUSE ONE NEVER STOPS TALKING AND THE OTHER NEVER TALKS. :biggrin:
> *


My thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 1 2010, 10:23 PM~16157449
> *So far no luck.Might have no choice but 2 keep it.
> *


I hear ya people just don't have money these days


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2010, 02:05 PM~16154012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 65!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2010, 06:04 PM~16155770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 59!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 2 2010, 01:21 AM~16158837
> *Nice 65!!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's my project








Current progress








Hope to be painted by March or April :x: 
Then the interior
Hopefully to have her road ready by the end of the year, if all goes right :dunno: :x:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 2 2010, 12:27 AM~16158916
> *Nice 59!!
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 2 2010, 01:41 AM~16159032
> *Here's my project
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. :thumbsup: I know a interior guy here in denver, if you don't have one yet. Real good prices, he is going to be doing mine next month.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16159329
> *Looks good. :thumbsup: I know a interior guy here in denver, if you don't have one yet. Real good prices, he is going to be doing mine next month.
> *


This whole time I thought you lived in springs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up kiko?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2010, 12:33 AM~16159372
> *What up kiko?
> *


what up larry...here trying to catch up on LIL...been out the loop for a min :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 2 2010, 01:38 AM~16159400
> *what up larry...here trying to catch up on LIL...been out the loop for a min :angry:
> *


You'll get caught up soon so you home yet or close to it??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats happening kiko ?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 2 2010, 12:46 AM~16159442
> *Whats happening kiko ?
> *


sup ivan...shit i've missed out on alot  ....i'll be home in march for a couple of weeks of r&r n can't fuckin wait to get out this dump  ...been traveling the whole time out here living out a duffle n sleeping bag


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16159329
> *Looks good. :thumbsup: I know a interior guy here in denver, if you don't have one yet. Real good prices, he is going to be doing mine next month.
> *


Hey bro, can u pm me his info?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 2 2010, 03:06 AM~16159760
> *Hey bro, can u pm me his info?
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes and Colo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 12:27 PM~16161126
> *What up Big Fes and Colo
> *


Whut Up homie... Whutz Good w/ you today???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 11:45 AM~16161266
> *Whut Up homie... Whutz Good w/ you today???
> *


Nada just waiting on some goodies in the mail,you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16161305
> *Nada just waiting on some goodies in the mail,you?
> *


Nuthin' much meeting up wit' Julian later on probably but thatz about it...  and whut kinda goodies you got coming in?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 01:02 PM~16161362
> *Nuthin' much meeting up wit' Julian later on probably but thatz about it...   and whut kinda goodies you got coming in?
> *


Dis might qualify as a no **** so no ****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 12:02 PM~16161362
> *Nuthin' much meeting up wit' Julian later on probably but thatz about it...   and whut kinda goodies you got coming in?
> *


few lil things nothing too big(no ****)
What you and Julian up to today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16161388
> *few lil things nothing too big(no ****)
> What you and Julian up to today?
> *


Nuthin' much just choppin' it up, but he wants to talk to the guy that does our leafing and all that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 12:09 PM~16161411
> *Nuthin' much just choppin' it up, but he wants to talk to the guy that does our leafing and all that!!!
> *


 :0 
Leafing????
Got any pics of it besides Ty's firewall?
How much he charge?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz googd peeps


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 PM~16161446
> *:0
> Leafing????
> Got any pics of it besides Ty's firewall?
> ...


He a lil' pricey but I'll get some pics for you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16161493
> *wuz googd peeps
> *


Whut Up we still doin' dat later on???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16161515
> *He a lil' pricey but I'll get some pics for you!!!
> *


Cool because I'm really wanting some striping and leafing done soon.
Does he do Scroll work?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 12:19 PM~16161493
> *wuz googd peeps
> *


What up Ty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:29 PM~16161559
> *Cool because I'm really wanting some striping and leafing done soon.
> Does he do Scroll work?
> *


Yeah I believe so, he came from AZ and does some really nice work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 12:31 PM~16161575
> *Yeah I believe so, he came from AZ and does some really nice work!!!
> *


can't wait to see the pics and shoot me a price range in pm if you don't wanna say it on here


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

if u guys want to see some of his work go to goldrushsigns.com da shit this guy does is sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 01:28 PM~16161558
> *Whut Up we still doin' dat later on???
> *


yessur


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 01:40 PM~16161652
> *yessur
> *


  and I tried to call you back and you didn't answer... :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what be da price range on a full car mayne?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that the guy that was at Cinco last year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:45 PM~16161698
> *Is that the guy that was at Cinco last year?
> *


Yeah he was at cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 12:47 PM~16161713
> *Yeah he was at cinco
> *


He's the one that gave away that pinstripe plaque to Kiko's ride aint he?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2010, 01:43 PM~16161679
> * and I tried to call you back and you didn't answer...  :twak:
> *


sorry bub ill answer u now k :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:49 PM~16161730
> *He's the one that gave away that pinstripe plaque to Kiko's ride aint he?
> *


IDK I wasn't there for that... :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:49 PM~16161730
> *He's the one that gave away that pinstripe plaque to Kiko's ride aint he?
> *


yasur he did give kiko da plaqe


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

roy u go to that web site yet


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16159329
> *Looks good. :thumbsup: I know a interior guy here in denver, if you don't have one yet. Real good prices, he is going to be doing mine next month.
> *


Cool man, I've been lookin for someone for awhile.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 01:49 PM~16161730
> *He's the one that gave away that pinstripe plaque to Kiko's ride aint he?
> *


Do you have pics of it Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 01:55 PM~16161789
> *roy u go to that web site yet
> *


I did it only shows signs mostly though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16161762
> *yasur he did give kiko da plaqe
> *


OK I seen some of his work,forgot the quote he gave me but he seemed pricey yet negotiable....I might just get it done from him.......
Or then again I hear Angelo is down in Nuevo Mexico right now :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 PM~16161931
> *I did it only shows signs mostly though
> *


hit up Tony from the NM Chapter Angelo is down there hooking them up :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 02:15 PM~16161953
> *hit up Tony from the NM Chapter Angelo is down there hooking them up :0
> *


I need a car painted first and you contacted Angelo before and didnt he say he needed about ten cars to do in order to come down to springs ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16161987
> *I need a car painted first and you contacted Angelo before and didnt he say he needed about ten cars to do in order to come down to springs ?
> *


He is in New Mexico and staying for a lil while or so I hear
the guy Fes and Ty are talking about is really good too,just a lil pricey but really good
then there is Chuckie he's alright but super cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16161987
> *I need a car painted first and you contacted Angelo before and didnt he say he needed about ten cars to do in order to come down to springs ?
> *


where da hell is Jose :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm gonna get down with the krylon cans and gets some paint brushes and practice my pinstriping i'll be super cheap Roy . You can be my first customer i'll hook you up dogg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 2 2010, 01:27 PM~16162044
> *I'm gonna get down with the krylon cans and gets some paint brushes and practice my pinstriping i'll be super cheap Roy . You can be my first customer i'll hook you up dogg
> *


sure dog My Mother in laws Galant will be waiting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey roy my car is going to be leafed by this guy with then da next month so if you and any one else can come and check it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 06:18 PM~16164046
> *hey roy my car is going to be leafed by this guy with then da next month so if you and any one else can come and check it out
> *


Yeah bro let me know when she's ready :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey this month for sure homie :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16164093
> *hey this month for sure homie :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Be nice to see finally


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16166679
> *Be nice to see finally
> *


to every one write it down bbq and a hop and after wards a cruz may 8th then the cinco car show the next day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

any ? just ask roy or my self


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16167161
> *any ? just ask roy or my self
> *


Thanks Ty and if anyone would like to be a part of this movement pm or call me.
Time to change is now,let's show the fast and furious how low and ludacris we can be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 3 2010, 01:07 AM~16167149
> *to every one  write it down  bbq and a hop and after wards a cruz may 8th then the cinco car show the next day :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I figured it would be celebrated on the 2nd this year.Guess not


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 07:55 AM~16168396
> *I figured it would be celebrated on the 2nd this year.Guess not
> *


me too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:38 AM~16166953
> *All of us are to blame for the decline in Lowriding
> We should all be out there on those streets showing what we have and hitting switches for the kids
> it's up to us to bring Lowriding back.....it's not just gonna come up to us and ask if we wanna do it again...........the  time is now....we are past due on our responsibilities of being Lowriders
> *


It takes time to build cars you can't always be cruising


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:58 AM~16168711
> *It takes time to build cars you can't always be cruising
> *


I understand that but I think there are way too many cars in Colorado that are ready but just sit in a garage all the time.I can understand show cars but damn it seems like nobody is out on the streets anymore.
I was talking about in the Springs also,i know everytime I'm down that way you guys bring your shit out :biggrin: 
The Springs needs help.Pueblo and Denver already got shit going......we need to step it up out here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:27 AM~16168852
> *I understand that but I think there are way too many cars in Colorado that are ready but just sit in a garage all the time.I can understand show cars but damn it seems like nobody is out on the streets anymore.
> I was talking about in the Springs also,i know everytime I'm down that way you guys bring your shit out :biggrin:
> The Springs needs help.Pueblo and Denver already got shit going......we need to step it up out here
> *


   if I had a ride or get one I'll be down :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 09:30 AM~16168870
> *   if I had a ride or get one I'll be down :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool and your welcome to stay at my pad
My mother-in-law just moved out so our Master bedroom is empty now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:32 AM~16168880
> *that would be cool and your welcome to stay at my pad
> My mother-in-law just moved out so our Master bedroom is empty now
> *


where did she move to??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 09:36 AM~16168914
> *where did she move to??
> *


She moved in with her boyfriend in South Springs about 10 miles away


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:37 AM~16168923
> *She moved in with her boyfriend in South Springs about 10 miles away
> *


aye boyfriend :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:27 AM~16168852
> *I understand that but I think there are way too many cars in Colorado that are ready but just sit in a garage all the time.I can understand show cars but damn it seems like nobody is out on the streets anymore.
> I was talking about in the Springs also,i know everytime I'm down that way you guys bring your shit out :biggrin:
> The Springs needs help.Pueblo and Denver already got shit going......we need to step it up out here
> *


We don't need help...
We just need to step it up!!!   
and we will be there... believe dat!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16166679
> *Be nice to see finally
> *


I see he's already trying to trade it?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 09:57 AM~16169020
> *We don't need help...
> We just need to step it up!!!
> and we will be there... believe dat!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

WHats goin on Roy ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 10:07 AM~16169077
> *WHats goin on Roy ?
> *


Not much just waiting for football to come on 
how you doing?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

doing good , doing some things around the house . Blanca has an appointment to be induced this thursday so we are thinking our son will be home Saturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:02 AM~16169049
> *I see he's already trying to trade it?? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: I know whut your talking about but it aint happening!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 11:44 AM~16169301
> *:no: I know whut your talking about but it aint happening!!!
> *


he changed his mind or did you help him change it?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 10:42 AM~16169298
> *doing good , doing some things around the house . Blanca has an appointment to be induced this thursday so we are thinking our son will be home Saturday
> *


That's cool cuz,how was the Harbor Area thing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 AM~16169301
> *:no: I know whut your talking about but it aint happening!!!
> *


What I miss???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:50 AM~16169332
> *What I miss???
> *


I seen it now.......:nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:49 AM~16169321
> *he changed his mind or did you help him change it?? :biggrin:
> *


I helped him a lil'!!! :biggrin: we don't have time to waste, we've been b.s. too long to get another project now!!! Plaques 1st then projects!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16169377
> *I helped him a lil'!!!  :biggrin: we don't have time to waste, we've been b.s. too long to get another project now!!! Plaques 1st then projects!!!
> *


this guy on lil had a nice red vert it was like a 75 with the 76 clip since were talking about those cars :biggrin: anyway it was badass but I forgot his user name oh it was for sale as well I like those rides tha one Roy posted up the white one with the black wheels and black top with the black side trim was nice as hell


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16169420
> *this guy on lil had a nice red vert it was like a 75 with the 76 clip since were talking about those cars :biggrin: anyway it was badass but I forgot his user name oh it was for sale as well I like those rides tha one Roy posted up the white one with the black wheels and black top with the black side trim was nice as hell
> *


Yeah I like those too!!! but I don't remember the one Roy posted?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 12:07 PM~16169433
> *Yeah I like those too!!! but I don't remember the one Roy posted?
> *


I'm sure he'll chime in and remind us


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:05 AM~16169420
> *this guy on lil had a nice red vert it was like a 75 with the 76 clip since were talking about those cars :biggrin: anyway it was badass but I forgot his user name oh it was for sale as well I like those rides tha one Roy posted up the white one with the black wheels and black top with the black side trim was nice as hell
> *


Yeah I like em too almost traded Thugg Passion for that and a 96 SS :0 
















and this


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 12:08 PM~16169445
> *I'm sure he'll chime in and remind us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:08 AM~16169445
> *I'm sure he'll chime in and remind us
> *


ju know me too well :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:10 PM~16169458
> *Yeah I like em too almost traded Thugg Passion for that and a 96 SS :0
> 
> 
> ...


Yessur!!! That shit is sick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Ty!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:11 PM~16169462
> *ju know me too well :biggrin:
> *


that fucker was a nice ride man the caprice vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:16 AM~16169496
> *that fucker was a nice ride man the caprice vert
> *


Yeah I know and I was really close to closing a deal on it but I wanted dude to pay shipping and he didn't budge....O'well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 12:13 PM~16169478
> *Whut Up Ty!!!
> *


not much wuz up waiting for my primer to warm up whos 76 vert is that


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co. :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 3 2010, 11:22 AM~16169538
> *not much  wuz up waiting for my primer to warm up whos 76 vert is that
> *


somebody that's looking for a 77 Monte


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 12:24 PM~16169550
> *somebody that's looking for a 77 Monte
> *


haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just kidding Ty somebody that was gonna trade me for TP


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:49 AM~16169325
> *That's cool cuz,how was the Harbor Area thing?
> *


Harbor area was BAD ASS !! weather was awesome food was good and cops did not mess withus at all . It was cool to cruise out there , wish i could have taken the el camino


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 11:27 AM~16169568
> *Harbor area was BAD ASS !! weather was awesome food was good and cops did not mess withus at all . It was cool to cruise out there , wish i could have taken the el camino
> *


damn I wanna make a trip out there one day bad


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 11:29 AM~16169585
> *damn I wanna make a trip out there one day bad
> *


Let me know i will go with ya ..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 3 2010, 12:22 PM~16169538
> *not much  wuz up waiting for my primer to warm up whos 76 vert is that
> *


Someone in Cali... :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 11:30 AM~16169597
> *Someone in Cali...  :dunno:
> *


I think that 76 is BigMarc from USo vegas now , he picked it up a couple months back . At least it looks like the one he has


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

that ride is sick as fuck hop to have an other one one day :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 11:31 AM~16169610
> *I think that 76 is BigMarc from USo vegas now , he picked it up a couple months back . At least it looks like the one he has
> *


Yeah it's the same one


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 3 2010, 12:07 AM~16167149
> *to every one  write it down  bbq and a hop and after wards a cruz may 8th then the cinco car show the next day :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where at?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> Is this the one that was at the Denver show, last year?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > Is this the one that was at the Denver show, last year?
> 
> 
> No the one in denver had full chrome undies and belonged to Tony from GOODTIMES Albacrazy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard theres a fat burger in Springs is that true??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 01:23 PM~16170402
> *I heard theres a fat burger in Springs is that true??
> *


:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats fat burger is that place good ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2010, 01:51 PM~16170621
> *Whats fat  burger is that place good ?
> *


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 02:44 PM~16170572
> *:yes:
> *


I was up there that other day and would of stopped by there but I was in a rush to get home to go to work so I didn't get to


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Loading up my tools and clothes to go live in a motel for the work week. This sucks i almost dont want this job because i wont be home every night but i got to feed the kids and pay bills


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2010, 04:21 PM~16171364
> *Loading up my tools and clothes to go live in a motel for the work week. This sucks i almost dont want this job because i wont be home every night but i got to feed the kids and pay bills
> *


That sucks but you gotta get paid homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16172581
> *
> *


WHATS UP  HOW YOU BEEN HOMEZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/1533246119.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16173165
> *http://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/1533246119.html
> *


good deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16173309
> *good deal
> *


that's what I thought
Good proyect :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16172678
> *WHATS UP   HOW YOU BEEN HOMEZ
> *



Been good homie, working tonight. Got a chance to work on my car today, happy because I found no rust on the floor boards. Time for some rust inhibitor to spray down on the floor pans :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 07:22 PM~16173540
> *Been good homie, working tonight. Got a chance to work on my car today, happy because I found no rust on the floor boards. Time for some rust inhibitor to spray down on the floor pans  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA THATS GOOD CAR IS SOLID ARE YOU GUNA THROW DOWN THE CARPET


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16173615
> *HELL YEA  THATS GOOD CAR IS SOLID ARE YOU GUNA THROW DOWN THE CARPET
> *



Yea, I will lay down the carpet, vinyl dye the panels...only thing I wont be doing is wrapping the seats and doing the head liner...gonna have someone else do that. How was your New Years homie?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 08:31 PM~16174312
> *Yea, I will lay down the carpet, vinyl dye the panels...only thing I wont be doing is wrapping the seats and doing the head liner...gonna have someone else do that. How was your New Years homie?
> *


NEW YEARS WAS COOL JUST KICKED BACK AT THE KANTON DIDNT DO NOTHING BIG :biggrin: I WAS THINKING OF DYING THE PANELS AND ALL THAT ON MY CAR DO THEY HAVE THAT DYE IN WHITE I WANA DO EVERYTHING WHITE ALL I HAVE TO REPLACE IS THE FRONT SEAT AND THE CARPET EVERYTHING ELSE IS IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 3 2010, 09:44 PM~16174441
> *NEW YEARS WAS COOL JUST KICKED BACK AT THE KANTON DIDNT DO NOTHING BIG  :biggrin:  I WAS THINKING OF DYING THE PANELS AND ALL THAT ON MY CAR DO THEY HAVE THAT DYE IN WHITE I WANA DO EVERYTHING WHITE ALL I HAVE TO REPLACE IS THE FRONT SEAT AND THE CARPET EVERYTHING ELSE IS IN GOOD SHAPE
> *



Yea...they carry white. Here is a good thread about it. Im going with the SEM. 

Vinyl Dye Interior


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16174546
> *Yea...they carry white. Here is a good thread about it. Im going with the SEM.
> 
> Vinyl Dye Interior
> *


cool homie what color you doin yours


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats crackin colorado?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16174571
> *cool homie what color you doin yours
> *



Its an Avocado Green now...im just dying it black.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16174589
> *whats crackin colorado?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 10:05 PM~16174692
> *:wave:
> *


YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS CUTTY PARTS IN D-TOWN?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16174678
> *Its an Avocado Green now...im just dying it black.
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16174723
> *YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS CUTTY PARTS IN D-TOWN?
> *


check out craigslist some times they got some shit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 3 2010, 10:07 PM~16174723
> *YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS CUTTY PARTS IN D-TOWN?
> *



Not off hand, what are you lookin for? I can ask around.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16174862
> *Not off hand, what are you lookin for? I can ask around.
> *


THE ROCKER PANEL TRIM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16175084
> *THE ROCKER PANEL TRIM
> *


Phillipa might be able to get that for you,He does alot of junkyard hunting


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16175084
> *THE ROCKER PANEL TRIM
> *



I will see what I can find, let you know by later on this week.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5,000 posts!!! Just wanted to do it in our topic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16179056
> *5,000 posts!!! Just wanted to do it in our topic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: <span style=\'color:red\'>RO 4 LIFE**, <span style=\'color:red\'>RO4LIFE 719*</span></span>

 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 11:11 AM~16179056
> *5,000 posts!!! Just wanted to do it in our topic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16179056
> *5,000 posts!!! Just wanted to do it in our topic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Wut up CO! Hope everyone had a good and safe weekend.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

WHAT UP CO! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 01:38 PM~16179771
> *
> *


You almost on that 20,000 post tip doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:53 PM~16182783
> *You almost on that 20,000 post tip doggie
> *


 :biggrin: 
I'm gonna stop posting after that


















(Borak voice) *NOT !!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:29 PM~16183232
> *:biggrin:
> I'm gonna stop posting after that
> (Borak voice) NOT !!!
> *


Let me catch up foo :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I'm fuckin pissed.

I take my son to get his haircut.We wait an hour and a half.putting up with some retarded mid 20's fucker,only to have them fuckers pass us up 3 times.....






I almost violated my parole on that bitch :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:32 PM~16183272
> *Man I'm fuckin pissed.
> 
> I take my son to get his haircut.We wait an hour and a half.putting up with some retarded mid 20's fucker,only to have them fuckers pass us up 3 times.....
> ...


How come you didn't speak up that you were there first??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:30 PM~16183240
> *Let me catch up foo :cheesy:
> *


Sure,wanna borrow a few thousand posts?
Because without a yob I aint got shit better to do.......I did get my column shifter in today though :cheesy: 
Now I can move my car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16183304
> *Sure,wanna borrow a few thousand posts?
> Because without a yob I aint got shit better to do.......I did get my column shifter in today though :cheesy:
> Now I can move my car
> *


at least let me borrow enough to even us out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:32 PM~16183280
> *How come you didn't speak up that you were there first??
> *


i did and they was like those fuckers made appointments





I was like you shoulda told me that shit when you said it was gonna be 45 minutes an hour and a half ago........better be lucky I'm married to a half Asian woman or I woulda threw out the racist card on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16183341
> *i did and they was like those fuckers made appointments
> I was like you shoulda told me that shit when you said it was gonna be 45 minutes an hour and a half ago........better be lucky I'm married to a half Asian woman or I woulda threw out the racist card on that bitch :biggrin:
> *


I still would of thrown that bitch on the table,, the race card that is :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:34 PM~16183323
> *at least let me borrow enough to even us out :biggrin:
> *


sure see if a Mod will do it,I'm cool with that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:40 PM~16183403
> *I still would of thrown that bitch on the table,, the race card that is :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you a fool homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:45 PM~16183483
> *sure see if a Mod will do it,I'm cool with that
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 06:45 PM~16183490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you a fool homie :biggrin:
> *


Got me drinking brew now instead of going back down there,blindfolding her ass with my shoelaces and cuntpunt*ed* her


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Ivan how was your 1st day at the new yob homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:04 PM~16183746
> *Got me drinking brew now instead of going back down there,blindfolding her ass with my shoelaces and cuntpunted her
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16184010
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 08:26 PM~16184038
> *:roflmao:
> *


you gotta straighten them out once in a while :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 08:27 PM~16184046
> *you gotta straighten them out once in a while :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16184010
> *
> *


that woulda worked too  
the beer is setting in a lil now so I feel better :biggrin: 
Gotta get one of these you save alot of money on beer consumption :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:27 PM~16184046
> *you gotta straighten them out once in a while :cheesy:
> *


if I woulda did that to my ex......I probably woulda ended up fisting her on accident :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:29 PM~16184084
> *that woulda worked too
> the beer is setting in a lil now so I feel better :biggrin:
> Gotta get one of these you save alot of money on beer consumption :cheesy:
> ...


why explain??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16184102
> *if I woulda did that to my ex......I probably woulda ended up fisting her on accident :yessad:
> *


I'm not even gonna ask :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16184106
> *why explain??
> *


No one doubts that regular beer bongs are great, but what about when you're on the move? This bad boy fits in your pocket and fits on any bottle. Why not just pound it straight from the bottle, you say? When you drink a beer normally, air can't get in, so the beer comes out much slower and foamier. This lets air in, allowing you to pound a full bottle in about 3 seconds, with no foam! How it works: Place thin tube inside beer bottle. Secure bottle bong on top of bottle neck. Place finger on carb-hole and bring tube to mouth. Tilt head back, turn upside down to begin drinking, remove finger from carb-hole... and it's down in seconds! Built simply to last for years


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16184149
> *No one doubts that regular beer bongs are great, but what about when you're on the move? This bad boy fits in your pocket and fits on any bottle. Why not just pound it straight from the bottle, you say? When you drink a beer normally, air can't get in, so the beer comes out much slower and foamier. This lets air in, allowing you to pound a full bottle in about 3 seconds, with no foam! How it works: Place thin tube inside beer bottle. Secure bottle bong on top of bottle neck. Place finger on carb-hole and bring tube to mouth. Tilt head back, turn upside down to begin drinking, remove finger from carb-hole... and it's down in seconds! Built simply to last for years
> *


awesome how much are they


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16184236
> *awesome how much are they
> *


like 6 bucks and usually it takes me like 15-20 beers but with this like 6-10 :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:40 PM~16184251
> *like 6 bucks and usually it takes me like 15-20 beers but with this like 6-10  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn I need one of those


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 4 2010, 07:49 PM~16184383
> *damn I need one of those
> *


They're great bro


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16184102
> *if I woulda did that to my ex......I probably woulda ended up fisting her on accident :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2010, 08:05 PM~16184630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Justin how you doing bro?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

doing good , just chillin at home watching some tv . How are u doin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2010, 08:08 PM~16184680
> *doing good , just chillin at home watching some tv . How are u doin?
> *


good trying to think of a hustle


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16184821
> *good trying to think of a hustle
> *


no Job yet?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16184821
> *good trying to think of a hustle
> *


Buy a used car detail the crap out of it and sell it for more ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2010, 08:25 PM~16184899
> *Buy a used car detail the crap out of it and sell it for more ??
> *


I profited like almost 15k by flipping cars 2 years ago between my White 63,Yellow 62,and 63 Thugg Passion......But the economy is crap now  
if I can just hustle up about a G a month I should be good,of course work would be better  
But it's all good it'll get here  
I got that hustle in me :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! How is everyone??


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16184857
> *no Job yet?
> *


Not yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Izz


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:31 PM~16184998
> *Not yet
> *


damm that sux , hopefully u find something out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2010, 08:33 PM~16185028
> *damm that sux , hopefully u find something out there
> *


it's all good,i aint starving.....just slowed the progress down a lil


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:31 PM~16185006
> *What up Big Izz
> *



What up Homie!!! Just checkin in and started checkin out da Colorado Lowriders past and present topic!!!!

Spotted 2 of my rides in there...past and present :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16184251
> *like 6 bucks and usually it takes me like 15-20 beers but with this like 6-10  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I know what they are and damn you an alcholic if you got to figure out how to drink beer faster and better to get buzzed cheaper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 09:30 PM~16184980
> *I profited like almost 15k by flipping cars 2 years ago between my White 63,Yellow 62,and 63 Thugg Passion......But the economy is crap now
> if I can just hustle up about a G a month I should be good,of course work would be better
> But it's all good it'll get here
> ...


when the economy is good hustling impalas is a no brainer but you can't do it with much else unless it's a classic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16186063
> *when the economy is good hustling impalas is a no brainer but you can't do it with much else unless it's a classic
> *


True dat fawker.....Impalas are starting to pick up again though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:36 PM~16186036
> *I know what they  are and damn you an alcholic if you got to figure out how to drink beer faster and better to get buzzed cheaper
> *


Better than buying cheap nasty beer dog.....been there done that.....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 4 2010, 09:50 PM~16186255
> *whats up CO?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 10:49 PM~16186236
> *True dat fawker.....Impalas are starting to pick up again though
> *


Yeah it would be nice if cars did I think the car market will pick up for a while during income tax. I'm tired of looking at the same ol bullshit on craigslist they need a new fleet of cars on there :biggrin: I need a ride :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:58 PM~16186390
> *Yeah it would be nice if cars did I think the car market will pick up for a while during income tax. I'm tired of looking at the same ol bullshit on craigslist they need a new fleet of cars on there :biggrin: I need a ride :0
> *


Fuck that just put that scratch into the Nine homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16186431
> *Fuck that just put that scratch into the Nine homie
> *


the scratch won't make it run for at least 5 yrs I need something now and then slowly work on that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 10:02 PM~16186444
> *the scratch won't make it run for at least 5 yrs I need something now and then slowly work on that
> *


do your drivetrain first ,your ride is already clean as fuck doggie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 11:05 PM~16186483
> *do your drivetrain first ,your ride is already clean as fuck doggie
> *


thats what I plan on doing I just hate to put old crap back on it if it isn't finished all the way tu sabes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 10:06 PM~16186493
> *thats what I plan on doing I just hate to put old crap back on it if it isn't finished all the way tu sabes
> *


I hear ya dog but why not cruise your shit then when it comes to the frame off part .....deal with it...
Why spend thousands on another ride just to cruise when you can do that to your nine.....as in 
1.taking care of the drivetrain,so it runs right because we all know....no matter how bad ass your ride is....if it drives like shit that's all people remember
2.buy a frame and gradually work on your frame off IE undies,reinforcements,y todo
3.Guts
I mean these are my plans/opinions and in no way am I telling you how or why to do something.....but dog your 9 is already sick as fuck and a lil polishing and cutting and buffing and you aint gotta sit out a few years or buy something to get you by til then
We(me+you) was lucky when we got our dream cars(well maybe dream cars)
At least they look nice and are drivable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16186698
> *I hear ya dog but why not cruise your shit then when it comes to the frame off part .....deal with it...
> Why spend thousands on another ride just to cruise when you can do that to your nine.....as in
> 1.taking care of the drivetrain,so it runs right because we all know....no matter how bad ass your ride is....if it drives like shit that's all people remember
> ...


I know what your saying. My plan is to fix my floor problems first then take the body off the frame and do up the frame I ain't doing no chrome undies because this car will not be lifted nor air bagged so no need for reinforcements. Then I'll rebuild the transmission and engine and put them on the frame. Inbetween doing all that I'll get the belly and engine compartment ready for paint and I'll paint it and set the car back on the frame and go from there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if I make a smart choice on the car I buy I can either sell it for more money when I'm done with it and loose nothing or make a profit it just depends what kind of deal I come up on


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:31 PM~16186826
> *if I make a smart choice on the car I buy I can either sell it for more money when I'm done with it and loose nothing or make a profit it just depends what kind of deal I come up on
> *



Either way primo...good luck. Your 59 is sick none the less.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16186919
> *Either way primo...good luck. Your 59 is sick none the less.
> *


whats up bro how you doing?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16186954
> *whats up bro how you doing?
> *



Trabajando como siempre  

Chillin chillin though primo. How are things with you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:48 PM~16187051
> *Trabajando como siempre
> 
> Chillin chillin though primo. How are things with you?
> *


Pretty cool just working too. Tomorrow is gonna be nice I'm probably gonna get the bike out and ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16186826
> *if I make a smart choice on the car I buy I can either sell it for more money when I'm done with it and loose nothing or make a profit it just depends what kind of deal I come up on
> *


  
You know what you doing homie,I just had to put my 2 cents in there for post counts and a lil convo  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16187108
> *
> You know what you doing homie,I just had to put my 2 cents in there for post counts and a lil convo   :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 11:51 PM~16187108
> *
> You know what you doing homie,I just had to put my 2 cents in there for post counts and a lil convo   :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah when I watch the post count and try to bring it higher with bull shit ttts and thats a nice car it takes forever but when we bullshittin it towers quick :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*, RAG3ROY, Lowlifes63

Whats Cipie up to??So what happened to Paul working with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16187155
> *hell yeah when I watch the post count and try to bring it higher with bull shit ttts and thats a nice car it takes forever but when we bullshittin it towers quick :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it seems when we just bullshit it goes up quick......shit I don't even wanna hit 20k yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2010, 11:55 PM~16187187
> *Yeah it seems when we just bullshit it goes up quick......shit I don't even wanna hit 20k yet
> *


why?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:51 PM~16187094
> *Pretty cool just working too. Tomorrow is gonna be nice I'm probably gonna get the bike out and ride
> *



Man, im jealous, I need to get a new bike.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:57 PM~16187204
> *Man, im jealous, I need to get a new bike.
> *


You have a bike??Posts pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:58 PM~16187238
> *You have a bike??Posts pics
> *



HAD a bike...had to sell it this year because my ex kidnapped my son and I had to pay for a lawyer. :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:54 PM~16187172
> *4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, RAG3ROY, Lowlifes63
> 
> Whats Cipie up to??So what happened to Paul working with you?
> *


Work work work! Im at the shop now, just waitin for base to dry so i can clear! As for Paul, it just didnt work out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 12:01 AM~16187277
> *HAD a bike...had to sell it this year because my ex kidnapped my son and I had to pay for a lawyer.  :angry:
> *


oh shit that sounds serious


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187282
> *Work work work! Im at the shop now, just waitin for base to dry so i can clear! As for Paul, it just didnt work out.
> *


all that work sux but it's nice to have a yob and that sux it didn't work out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:03 PM~16187297
> *oh shit that sounds serious
> *


X2 .........well I just took my son ,but I told the Ho(my babbies Momma) go get a lawyer and take me to court.....been7 years and I aint heard from the hoodrat since


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16187368
> *all that work sux but it's nice to have a yob and that sux it didn't work out
> *


X2 i would just wanna sit and watch fools paint and shit for free just to learn a new profession  (no ****)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 12:09 AM~16187369
> *X2 .........well I just took my son ,but I told the Ho(my babbies Momma) go get a lawyer and take me to court.....been7 years and I aint heard from the hoodrat since
> *


No shit?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So what kind of bike did you have lowlifes63??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:11 PM~16187412
> *No shit?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 12:15 AM~16187463
> *:yes:
> *


damn thats crazy


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16186791
> *I know what your saying. My plan is to fix my floor problems first then take the body off the frame and do up the frame I ain't doing no chrome undies because this car will not be lifted nor air bagged so no need for reinforcements. Then I'll rebuild the transmission and engine and put them  on the frame. Inbetween doing all that I'll get the belly and engine compartment ready for paint and I'll paint it and set the car back on the frame and go from there.
> *


Great plan stick with it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

When I bought it.










When I sold it...started polishing things...never got to the frame when I had to sell. Powder coated rims, polished out lips.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so your a sport bike person huh?thats cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:21 AM~16187547
> *Great plan stick with it
> *


I think it is and I built a frame off car before not bragging or anything just saying I know some do's and dont's now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:03 AM~16187297
> *oh shit that sounds serious
> *



Yea...she came to pick up my son one day like normal...and then booked to Arizona with her other 5 kids. Took a couple of weeks before we found her, then had to do it the legal way to court order my son back to the state. He is back now but we are still fighting over custody. Up to $8k in lawyer fees just to be back at square one. SUX...but I have him home right now.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:25 PM~16187593
> *I think it is and I built a frame off car before not bragging or anything just saying I know some do's and dont's now
> *


Cool man, I'm doing my first, just getting a little impatient


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 12:26 AM~16187607
> *Yea...she came to pick up my son one day like normal...and then booked to Arizona with her other 5 kids. Took a couple of weeks before we found her, then had to do it the legal way to court order my son back to the state. He is back now but we are still fighting over custody. Up to $8k in lawyer fees just to be back at square one. SUX...but I have him home right now.
> *


Id do whatever it takes to have my daughter with me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:27 AM~16187628
> *Cool man, I'm doing my first, just getting a little impatient
> *


yeah it sux seeing all that money sit there and you can't even drive it and then when you think there is no light at the end of the tunnel it gets frustrating. When it's done it'll be worth it. I'm starting to looking foward to doing my car I hope I stay that way.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:24 AM~16187577
> *so your a sport bike person huh?thats cool
> *



Im both, have torn through the canyons and drug a knee on the track with the sport bike. Rode up PCH last year with the homies on a Harley.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16187607
> *Yea...she came to pick up my son one day like normal...and then booked to Arizona with her other 5 kids. Took a couple of weeks before we found her, then had to do it the legal way to court order my son back to the state. He is back now but we are still fighting over custody. Up to $8k in lawyer fees just to be back at square one. SUX...but I have him home right now.
> *


That sucks,:angry: 


I'd hire a hitman :biggrin: :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:27 AM~16187630
> *Id do whatever it takes to have my daughter with me
> *



EXACTLY...she thought I wasnt going to fight for my son...the rest of her ex's are all dead beats so they didnt do shit! But im still fighting and I want him with me permanantly. Poor kid has been through enough shit with that broad.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:30 AM~16187669
> *That sucks,:angry:
> I'd hire a hitman :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *



:biggrin: I had homies out in Phoenix who were more then happy to do it... :biggrin: But im a viejo now so I had to do it the legal way.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16187648
> *yeah it sux seeing all that money sit there and you can't even drive it and then when you think there is no light at the end of the tunnel it gets frustrating. When it's done it'll be worth it. I'm starting to looking foward to doing my car I hope I stay that way.
> *


Yeah thats where I'm at tons of cash in parts, shits just sittin there, but at least some progress is being made
it always seems as if you either got time or money, never both at the same time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:27 AM~16187628
> *Cool man, I'm doing my first, just getting a little impatient
> *



That project is looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:30 PM~16187670
> *EXACTLY...she thought I wasnt going to fight for my son...the rest of her ex's are all dead beats so they didnt do shit! But im still fighting and I want him with me permanantly. Poor kid has been through enough shit with that broad.
> *


I think thats how most women are, shit if me and my wife were to ever seperate I think she knows she will have one hell of a battle on her hands for my 2 girls


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:33 PM~16187700
> *That project is looking good so far!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, :biggrin: 
I have the picture of the finished product in my head for motivation


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:35 AM~16187735
> *I think thats how most women are, shit if me and my wife were to ever seperate I think she knows she will have one hell of a battle on her hands for my 2 girls
> *



I hear ya....sux...damn strip clubs...never again!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16187763
> *I hear ya....sux...damn strip clubs...never again!
> *


Thats what we all say
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:37 AM~16187749
> *Thanks,  :biggrin:
> I have the picture of the finished product in my head for motivation
> *



Looking forward to seeing the finished product in the streets. How much do you have left to do?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:42 PM~16187804
> *Looking forward to seeing the finished product in the streets. How much do you have left to do?
> *


bodywork & paint, and interior for now

in the future more chrome, & bags or hydros


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:45 AM~16187837
> *bodywork & paint, and interior for now
> 
> in the future more chrome, & bags or hydros
> *


  Good luck homie!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:47 PM~16187859
> *  Good luck homie!
> *


Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 5 2010, 12:45 AM~16187837
> *bodywork & paint, and interior for now
> 
> in the future more chrome, & bags or hydros
> *


not too bad then your close


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 10:45 AM~16077348
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 04:52 AM~16188609
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Looking forward to making it to the Pueblo show this year and meeting most of you hooliganz :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 04:56 AM~16188615
> *Looking forward to making it to the Pueblo show this year and meeting most of you hooliganz  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

still waiting Fes..... lol j/k bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Toro @ Dec 24 2009, 10:45 AM) 
here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)




DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE CINCO IN BURQUE :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 09:06 AM~16189244
> *QUOTE(Toro @ Dec 24 2009, 10:45 AM)
> here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> ...


bet that'll be a good turnout


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:44 PM~16190860
> *bet that'll be a good turnout
> *


Are you gonna make that show


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 01:35 AM~16188420
> *not too bad then your close
> *


Getting closer, just not close enough


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 01:08 PM~16191012
> *Are you gonna make that show
> *


I don't know I'd like to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: and damn Chris I got busy but yeah im interested!!! Letz work something out!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 03:25 PM~16192118
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin: and damn Chris I got busy but yeah im interested!!! Letz work something out!!!
> *


Imma be like Roy and say what did I miss?? :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 03:54 PM~16192356
> *Imma be like Roy and say what did I miss?? :cheesy:
> *


Just some hydro hoses...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*Just want to say Congrats to Robert Morales from Roberts Tires and Wheels in Denver. He is featured as a LowRider Original in the March 2010 issue of LRM! *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 5 2010, 02:26 PM~16191651
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




whats up RenzO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 04:36 PM~16192707
> *Just want to say Congrats to Robert Morales from Roberts Tires and Wheels in Denver. He is featured as a LowRider Original in the March 2010 issue of LRM!
> *


my homie got some plating done there and he was a douche


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 05:13 PM~16193068
> *my homie got some plating done there and he was a douche
> *


Yeah I respect that Robert has been in the game but customer service there is :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: to say the least!!! I got my 1st pair of knockoffs from them though... the bolt-ons were gettin' ugly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was good fes and Co.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

does anyone have a cherry picker in springs that can lend or rent to jerry from goodtimes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16194420
> *was good fes and Co.
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2010, 07:07 PM~16194463
> *does anyone have a cherry picker in springs that can lend or rent to jerry from goodtimes
> *


Once Jeff uses mine Jerry can use it, so it depends on how soon he needs it


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 07:10 PM~16194497
> *Whut Up!!!
> *


i got one to he can use


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2010, 07:07 PM~16194463
> *does anyone have a cherry picker in springs that can lend or rent to jerry from goodtimes
> *


if he needs one he can use mine


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 07:10 PM~16194497
> *Whut Up!!!
> *


when you going to send ur sturr to cali


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 5 2010, 07:16 PM~16194582
> *when you going to send ur sturr to cali
> *


looking like the end of this month or early next month...  depends on the paint situation


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 07:23 PM~16194662
> *looking like the end of this month or early next month...   depends on the paint situation
> *


thats what i was thinking to and im going to just send what i have on my car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 5 2010, 07:26 PM~16194684
> *thats what i was thinking to and im going to just send what i have on my car
> *


I'll get it done one way or another... just got to figure out what Im'ma do 1st paint or sending the parts out...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 5 2010, 05:13 PM~16193068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally have never done any business with the guy, have only rapped with him at shows and what not. Sux to hear his customer service isnt where it needs to be.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 08:32 PM~16195564
> *I personally have never done any business with the guy, have only rapped with him at shows and what not. Sux to hear his customer service isnt where it needs to be.
> *


He's honestly gotten better... but :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 08:35 PM~16195610
> *He's honestly gotten better... but  :dunno:
> *



LOL...what are you sending out to CA Fes? Hows the car coming along homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 08:39 PM~16195663
> *LOL...what are you sending out to CA Fes?  Hows the car coming along homie?
> *


suspension to get chromed out... not all of it but the basic a-arms and things, but slowly itz getting there!!! Itz starting to look like a car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO LE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 5 2010, 09:52 PM~16195872
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO LE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16195872
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO LE
> *


 :wave: whutz good wrinkles!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2010, 06:07 PM~16194463
> *does anyone have a cherry picker in springs that can lend or rent to jerry from goodtimes
> *


what happen 2 jerry's truck


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16195832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats good homie!?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 5 2010, 09:15 PM~16196237
> *what happen 2 jerry's truck
> *


spun a bearing on his motor so hes been working on another engine to put into it


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2010, 08:24 PM~16196455
> *spun a bearing on his motor so hes been working on another engine to put into it
> *


is it new


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 5 2010, 09:34 PM~16196658
> *is it new
> *


Is not a new engine but he got a really good deal


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16195872
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO LE
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PERRITO, TELL KIKO TO HIT ME UP WHEN HE HAS A CHANSA.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16195832
> *suspension to get chromed out... not all of it but the basic a-arms and things, but slowly itz getting there!!! Itz starting to look like a car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16195832
> *suspension to get chromed out... not all of it but the basic a-arms and things, but slowly itz getting there!!! Itz starting to look like a car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you had gotten it chromed already you doing the axle as well??


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 5 2010, 04:13 PM~16193068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its all in who you know, every time I've done buisness with him its been cool, but I've heard from others he's a dick, but my dad has known him since way back. On the other hand some of the people that work for him think their hard shit too. I remember at a show asking one of them about a set of rims, and he acted like a dick about it, until he seen me talking to Robert, then the dude changed his attitude.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:07 PM~16197313
> *I thought you had gotten it chromed already you doing the axle as well??
> *


No I got my '66 suspension chromed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:07 PM~16197313
> *I thought you had gotten it chromed already you doing the axle as well??
> *


planning on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 5 2010, 10:13 PM~16197402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


balla :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:04 PM~16197255
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that whutz goin' under the trey?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16197439
> *balla :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:16 PM~16197439
> *balla :biggrin:
> *


nope im just tryin' to catch up to all you guyz...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16197441
> *Is that whutz goin' under the trey?
> *


someday,I just don't have the money right now but i'll make it happen one way or the other :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:18 PM~16197470
> *:yes:
> *


you the biggest balla around here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 10:19 PM~16197491
> *nope im just tryin' to catch up to all you guyz...
> *


any pics of the 66?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:19 PM~16197494
> *someday,I just don't have the money right now but i'll make it happen one way or the other :biggrin:
> *


I know you will!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 09:20 PM~16197504
> *you the biggest balla around here!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right I been onna budget lately,shit if I quit drinking I'd have a frame off in a year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:21 PM~16197514
> *any pics of the 66?
> *


not really itz at my parents house right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I might end up with something like this though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here it is in the garage when I 1st got it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 10:22 PM~16197536
> *not really itz at my parents house right now
> *


so is anything done to it??i just wonder why you did the undercarriage on that first and not the cutty?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 09:04 PM~16197255
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:25 PM~16197580
> *so is anything done to it??i just wonder why you did the undercarriage on that first and not the cutty?
> *


interior is done, rack is done, got most of the hydros and the undercarriage is done... Itz a matter of puttin' it all together and paint


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16197551
> *I might end up with something like this though
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to sell my impala and get me a tri 5 with all these impalas going around


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:25 PM~16197580
> *so is anything done to it??i just wonder why you did the undercarriage on that first and not the cutty?
> *


and I didn't do the cutty cuz I wanted to make sure everything is reinforced and workin' on the cutty before I send it out and the '66 is just lay and play, the only reinforcement on that are the uppers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16197632
> *I might have to sell my impala and get me a tri 5 with all these impalas going around
> *


X2 Impalas and rags are so played out :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:31 PM~16197691
> *X2 Impalas and rags are so played out :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 5 2010, 10:29 PM~16197644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that was a sarcastic comment I don't find it funny I do believe they are played out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 10:04 PM~16197255
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16197789
> *sounds about right
> if that was a sarcastic comment I don't find it funny I do believe they are played out
> *



well then sell the 59 and start a new hobby


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 10:56 PM~16198034
> *well then sell the 59 and start a new hobby
> *


:uh: what does an impala being played out have to do with me stopping lowriding??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:36 PM~16198574
> *:uh: what does an impala being played out have to do with me stopping lowriding??
> *


You really think Imp's are played out? I don't care either way but why you think that?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:36 PM~16198574
> *:uh: what does an impala being played out have to do with me stopping lowriding??
> *



if they are played out then why did you buy one :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 11:39 PM~16198620
> *if they are played out then why did you buy one :uh:
> *


cause I can


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:39 PM~16198624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 11:38 PM~16198605
> *You really think Imp's are played out? I don't care either way but why you think that?
> *


go to the for sale section and look at ever car for sale I don't care if it's a yugo it's for sale to buy an impala or for trade for an impala. If it is an impala for sale it's to buy a rag impala or to trade for a rag impala.If everyone got their wish and had an impala and every one played into the stereo type of gotta have thin whites gotta have this gotta have that how fun to you think lowriding will be??I think most cats are buying years of impalas they don't even like just to say I got an impala.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 11:40 PM~16198643
> *:biggrin:
> *


Firme que no? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:42 PM~16198676
> *go to the for sale section and look at ever car for sale I don't care if it's a yugo it's for sale to buy an impala or for trade for an impala. If it is an impala for sale it's to buy a rag impala or to trade for a rag impala.If everyone got their wish and had an impala and every one played into the stereo type of gotta have thin whites gotta have this gotta have that how fun to you think lowriding will be??I think most cats are buying years of impalas they don't even like just to say I got an impala.
> *


If somebody offered me a really nice/no post Tri 5 for mine it'd be gone with tha quickness


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 11:44 PM~16198710
> *If somebody offered me a really nice/no post Tri 5 for mine it'd be gone with tha quickness
> *


 :cheesy:  I'm just fucking with everybody I like impalas :cheesy: I do think everybody wants them and hope everybody doesn't get them because then yes it would get boring if everyone had one and were following the so called standards.I love my 59 man besides a 56-57 I can't think of another car I would want more. I'm just taking Swiph's place for a minute :0 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:40 PM~16198637
> *cause I can
> *



damn larry did you take it offensive, im just sayin if you think they are played out you should put it for sale and buy you a tri 5


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:42 PM~16198676
> *go to the for sale section and look at ever car for sale I don't care if it's a yugo it's for sale to buy an impala or for trade for an impala. If it is an impala for sale it's to buy a rag impala or to trade for a rag impala.If everyone got their wish and had an impala and every one played into the stereo type of gotta have thin whites gotta have this gotta have that how fun to you think lowriding will be??I think most cats are buying years of impalas they don't even like just to say I got an impala.
> *


 :roflmao: Im laughing cuz your right about the "vehicles for sale" section!!! That is what it looks like... Im really starting to like LeCabs to be honest w/ you!!!  I know I'll probably never get a chance to get one but fuck it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:43 PM~16198700
> *Firme que no? :biggrin:
> *


Yessur!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 5 2010, 11:46 PM~16198740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro I like those lecabs as well I can't wait to see Phillipa's car done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm diggin all those g'bodies that are vert'd out now too man there sick


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:47 PM~16198760
> *Na bro I was just messing read my above post :biggrin:
> 
> Hell yeah bro I like those lecabs as well I can't wait to see Phillipa's car done
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 11:49 PM~16198790
> *
> *


Hey hows your car going??I'm waiting to call this guy to get this 4dr one if somebody else that he promised it to doesn't come get it I'll have my trunk pan and gas tank braces :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:50 PM~16198806
> *Hey hows your car going??I'm waiting to call this guy to get this 4dr one if somebody else that he promised it to doesn't come get it I'll have my trunk pan and gas tank braces :biggrin:
> *



im just waitin its in the paint shop now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 11:52 PM~16198849
> *im just waitin its in the paint shop now
> *


Cool so any hint as to what color??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check out this topic talk about some bad rides

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518265


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:53 PM~16198861
> *Cool so any hint as to what color??
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 5 2010, 11:56 PM~16198897
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:57 PM~16198920
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16199047
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 11:46 PM~16198743
> *:roflmao: Im laughing cuz your right about the "vehicles for sale" section!!! That is what it looks like... Im really starting to like LeCabs to be honest w/ you!!!   I know I'll probably never get a chance to get one but fuck it!!!
> *



I think those two words together deserve a no ****.







Just FYI... :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 5 2010, 11:15 PM~16199232
> *I think those two words together deserve a no ****.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16199276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16199232
> *I think those two words together deserve a no ****.
> 
> 
> ...


Your right!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16199467
> *Your right!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



Just kidding homie... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 6 2010, 12:33 AM~16199501
> *Just kidding homie...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm at home slamming a beer in offtopic some of you Colorado homies need to go there and represent


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:25 AM~16200490
> *I'm at home slamming a beer in offtopic some of you Colorado homies need to go there and represent
> *



On my way compa ! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up COLORADO!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:55 PM~16198889
> *Check out this topic talk about some bad rides
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518265
> *


Best cars in a topic by far,i been checking that out onna daily kinda like random picture post :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1538650108.html

CARS FROM COLORADO


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 10:25 AM~16202424
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1538650108.html
> 
> CARS FROM COLORADO
> *


THAT WHITE 58 IS SICK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 11:25 AM~16202424
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1538650108.html
> 
> CARS FROM COLORADO
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice rides!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16199232
> *I think those two words together deserve a no ****.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wut up CO! Damn weather! hno: :angry:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 12:25 PM~16202424
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1538650108.html
> 
> CARS FROM COLORADO
> *


there some good projects there i like that 58


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 11:25 AM~16202424
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1538650108.html
> 
> CARS FROM COLORADO
> *



Postings been flagged for removal :angry:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2010, 05:58 PM~16206391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 6 2010, 06:58 PM~16206391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!! Give me some time and ill be ROllin mine. With artillaries and buffs


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co,


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 6 2010, 08:34 PM~16207576
> *Sick!! Give me some time and ill be ROllin mine. With artillaries and buffs
> *


Those artillaries are badass


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16196070
> *:wave: whutz good wrinkles!!!
> *


WUS SUP FES JUST HERE COUNTING THE DAYS AND WAITING FOR MY WIFE TO SEND ME THE ROLLIN VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 6 2010, 08:34 PM~16207576
> *Sick!! Give me some time and ill be ROllin mine. With artillaries and buffs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2010, 06:07 PM~16194463
> *does anyone have a cherry picker in springs that can lend or rent to jerry from goodtimes
> *


GOT ONE OUT HERE :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 7 2010, 07:53 AM~16212670
> *GOT ONE OUT HERE :happysad:
> *


What up big Ranger Wrinkles how you doing bro?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:54 AM~16212675
> *What up big Ranger Wrinkles how you doing bro?
> *


DOING GOOD GOT 4 MONTHS LEFT WILL BE BACK FOR THE DENVER SHOW SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 7 2010, 08:14 AM~16212760
> *DOING GOOD GOT 4 MONTHS LEFT WILL BE BACK FOR THE DENVER SHOW SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT
> *


I bet....I should make that one :biggrin: 
Tell Kiko I said what up,that fools probably happy as hell about those Bolts
And you probably are too with your Green Gay Peckers lovin ass :biggrin: 
Stay safe out there fellas


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:31 AM~16212858
> *I bet....I should make that one :biggrin:
> Tell Kiko I said what up,that fools probably happy as hell about those Bolts
> And you probably are too with your Green Gay Peckers lovin ass :biggrin:
> ...


I WILL........ DOGG DONT REALLY GET TO TALK TO KIKO HE IN A DIFFRENT CAMP HE SOMETIMES FLIES IN AND HANGS OUT AND HOPEFULLY I GET TO SEE SOME OF THOSE GAMES DEPENDING WHAT TIME THEY COME ON


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2010, 08:31 AM~16212858
> *I bet....I should make that one :biggrin:
> Tell Kiko I said what up,that fools probably happy as hell about those Bolts
> And you probably are too with your Green Gay Peckers lovin ass :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DIDNT NOTICE THAT UNTIL AFTER I POSTED FAWKER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 7 2010, 08:44 AM~16212949
> *I WILL........ DOGG DONT REALLY GET TO TALK TO KIKO HE IN A DIFFRENT CAMP HE SOMETIMES FLIES IN AND HANGS OUT AND HOPEFULLY I GET TO SEE SOME OF THOSE GAMES DEPENDING WHAT TIME THEY COME ON
> *


Yeah hopefully so what time is it out there almost 7 pm?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 7 2010, 08:49 AM~16212994
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: DIDNT NOTICE THAT UNTIL AFTER I POSTED FAWKER :biggrin:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 7 2010, 12:27 AM~16211010
> *WUS SUP FES JUST HERE COUNTING THE DAYS AND WAITING FOR MY WIFE TO SEND ME THE ROLLIN VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah she got'em... enjoy them homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*So did the Pueblo show just get ignored by LRM?
I mean fuck they got the Supershow in there and that was a whole month after Pueblo *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2010, 03:12 PM~16215839
> *So did the Pueblo show just get ignored by LRM?
> I mean fuck they got the Supershow in there and that was a whole month after Pueblo
> *


They take care of their shows 1st then the other shows... The Santa Barbara show just made it on the magazine and that was the same day as the LRM San Bernardino show in June!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

fucking 39 below this morning at work today it sucked bad then i had to get my duramax fuel filter changed i lost power and everything cuz of the damn cold 70 bucks i didnt want to spend.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 7 2010, 02:28 PM~16215972
> *fucking 39 below this morning at work today it sucked bad then i had to get my duramax fuel filter changed i lost power and everything cuz of the damn cold 70 bucks i didnt want to spend.
> *


damn that sucks thats the bad thing with diesel in the winter but got 2 love that towing power :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16215857
> *They take care of their shows 1st then the other shows... The Santa Barbara show just made it on the magazine and that was the same day as the LRM San Bernardino show in June!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Havent had a problem with it for two winters this is the first .but at 39 below alot shit has problems then my truck started not being plugged in even.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 7 2010, 02:39 PM~16216073
> *Havent had a problem with it for two winters this is the first .but at 39 below alot shit has problems then my truck started not being plugged in even.
> *


did you add anthing 2 ur diesel


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah i do you always should in every deisel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Ivan thats cold it was pretty cold down here to and the wind didn't help


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

coldest i have ever dealt with i thought 27 below was bad a few years ago


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 7 2010, 05:25 PM~16217023
> *coldest i have ever dealt with i thought 27 below was bad a few years ago
> *


thats the windchill though right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck all that chit......suppose to be 6 below tonight....
that's just too damn cold for my huesos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16217111
> *thats the windchill though right?
> *


27 below with windchill the 39 below wasnt with the windchill thats what it read on my mirror and other people had the same too.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 7 2010, 05:57 PM~16217372
> *27 below with windchill the 39 below  wasnt with the windchill thats what it read on my mirror and other people had the same too.
> *


 hno: the most convinient things happen when it gets that cold, like my damn furnace takin a shit last year, $800 later im warm again :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 7 2010, 05:57 PM~16217372
> *27 below with windchill the 39 below wasnt with the windchill thats what it read on my mirror and other people had the same too.
> *


that shit sux I'm tired of winter already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

to the top


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 08:12 AM~16224162
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up New Mexico :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 AM~16221237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good parts car for Euro clip ect.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1524519063.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1542253340.html


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:17 PM~16225000
> *:0
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1542253340.html
> *


I will go halfs with you. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 10:21 AM~16225046
> *I will go halfs with you. :biggrin:
> *


wish I had the scratch T-top LS's are hard to find especially for that cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just throw your Regal body away and buy the LS Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

just lend me the money


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 11:25 AM~16225072
> *Just throw your Regal body away and buy the LS Ivan
> *


Do you mean Cutlass? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 11:12 AM~16225459
> *Do you mean Cutlass?  :biggrin:
> *


Cutlass,Regal,Monte,Grand Prix,Pinto.....all the same right? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:17 PM~16225509
> *Cutlass,Regal,Monte,Grand Prix,Pinto.....all the same right? :biggrin:
> *


wow!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 10:54 AM~16225308
> *just lend me the money
> *


25% interest due at the end of the month .....sure :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I luv this Pinto


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 11:22 AM~16225562
> *wow!!!
> *


I'm just kidding ...i always give Ivan shit over his Regal :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 11:23 AM~16225570
> *Well I luv this Pinto
> 
> 
> ...


That have a High Class Plaque in the back?
If so you know that shit's gotta be nice in person :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:24 PM~16225572
> *I'm just kidding ...i always give Ivan shit over his Regal :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 11:25 AM~16225581
> *  :biggrin:
> *


How's you Regal coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:28 PM~16225604
> *How's you Regal coming along?
> *


Itz coming...  no ****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 11:33 AM~16225642
> *Itz coming...   no ****!!!
> *


 finally got my column shifter,just waiting on my steering wheel now and I'll be back out there.....chains on the 13's,top down, in the snow and everything :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

now if I could only get my stereo done up......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:37 PM~16225681
> *finally got my column shifter,just waiting on my steering wheel now and I'll be back out there.....chains on the 13's,top down, in the snow and everything :cheesy:
> *


Haha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 12:37 PM~16225686
> *now if I could only get my stereo done up......
> *


Whutz wrong wit' your stereo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 12:07 PM~16225915
> *Whutz wrong wit' your stereo?
> *


Sounds ok but somebody is working on a box for me so I can get more bass
The box I have in it now is only for looks,sounds like ass even compared to my ladies stock Rockford Fosgate in her Eclipse


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 12:23 PM~16225570
> *Well I luv this Pinto
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is bad ass i wish i had a cutlass as nice as that or fes cutty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16225982
> *Sounds ok but somebody is working on a box for me so I can get more bass
> The box I have in it now is only for looks,sounds like ass even compared to my ladies stock Rockford Fosgate in her Eclipse
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16226120
> *That thing is bad ass i wish i had a cutlass as nice as that or fes cutty
> *


You know your cutty is gonna be the hottest thing out here when it comes out!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16226134
> *You know your cutty is gonna be the hottest thing out here when it comes out!!!
> *


It just holds down the concrete in my garage it doesnt even run bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just got my classic Industries catalog and damn I want alot of chit
hopefully a yob comes across soon :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 01:33 PM~16226152
> *It just holds down the concrete in my garage it doesnt even run bro
> *


my 59 runs but it holds down the concrete in my garage as well maybe there related :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 12:33 PM~16226152
> *It just holds down the concrete in my garage it doesnt even run bro
> *


nah it's just in a nice and cozy heat filtrated garage,waiting for paint :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

two good things did happen yesterday this guy chongo 1 on here is from Rollerz Only in Oregon he gave me a 605 gear box for free. I had asked him if he wanted to sell me one but he just gave it to me i just had to pay shipping. Shows there are some cool dudes still out there. I got my first submission yesterday too guy outweighed me by 30 pounds so it was cool.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2010, 01:34 PM~16226164
> *my 59 runs but it holds down the concrete in my garage as well maybe there related :cheesy:
> *


Its like having a lzy kid that dont want to do shit but still takes your money :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2010, 12:34 PM~16226164
> *my 59 runs but it holds down the concrete in my garage as well maybe there related :cheesy:
> *


I should trade my ride for your twin :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 01:39 PM~16226210
> *I should trade my ride for your twin :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that shit's hard... no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 01:59 PM~16226415
> *:0 that shit's hard... no ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that still sounds pretty ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16226558
> *that still sounds pretty ****
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 01:10 PM~16226558
> *that still sounds pretty ****
> *


You sure you aint thinking a lil ****......I mean all that wrestling around with guys and shit :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 11:17 AM~16225509
> *Cutlass,Regal,Monte,Grand Prix,Pinto.....all the same right? :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :loco: 
I'd take the Chevy all day!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

i just got into another shop if anyone needing some work done... welding, bodywork, paint, patterns, murals, colorsanding and buffing, light mechanical, pin striping, etc... hit me up

ooh ya, im in the old muscle car cafe building, and we just re did the paint booth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2010, 01:21 PM~16226680
> *i just got into another shop if anyone needing some work done... welding, bodywork, paint, patterns, murals, colorsanding and buffing, light mechanical, pin striping, etc... hit me up
> 
> ooh ya, im in the old muscle car cafe building, and we just re did the paint booth
> *


Got any pics of scroll pinstriping/Gold leafing?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 02:16 PM~16225982
> *Sounds ok but somebody is working on a box for me so I can get more bass
> The box I have in it now is only for looks,sounds like ass even compared to my ladies stock Rockford Fosgate in her Eclipse
> *


IT'S TO DAMN COLD TO DO ANYTHING, AND I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THOSE CUSTOMERS FIRST.  . I WILL GET YOU TO COME UP HERE TO SHOW ME YOUR STEERING WHEEL. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd take the Pinto,with tha quickness


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 01:28 PM~16226770
> *IT'S TO DAMN COLD TO DO ANYTHING, AND I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THOSE CUSTOMERS FIRST.  . I WILL GET YOU TO COME UP HERE TO SHOW ME YOUR STEERING WHEEL. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 02:19 PM~16226663
> *You sure you aint thinking a lil ****......I mean all that wrestling around with guys and shit :biggrin:
> *


Well there is this girl that goes to the gym im thinking about rolling with her pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

ive only done a few projects so far with gold leafing... i wanna get it down real good before i start charging for it.. il let you know roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 02:28 PM~16226770
> *IT'S TO DAMN COLD TO DO ANYTHING, AND I HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THOSE CUSTOMERS FIRST.  . I WILL GET YOU TO COME UP HERE TO SHOW ME YOUR STEERING WHEEL. :biggrin:
> *


I dont know some guys in springs think driving to denver or farther is so far away.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16227015
> *Well there is this girl that goes to the gym im thinking about rolling with her pretty soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2010, 01:54 PM~16227029
> *ive only done a few projects so far with gold leafing... i wanna get it down real good before i start charging for it.. il let you know roy
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 01:54 PM~16227031
> *I dont know some guys in springs think driving to denver or farther is so far away.
> *


Yeah ,they're spoiled like that because they have everything they need in their backyards


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad ass flick Ralph took ,I just cropped it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jan 8 2010, 01:36 PM~16226185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2010, 02:01 PM~16227096
> *you should prove there are more cool dudes and give me your cutlass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16227096
> *you should prove there are more cool dudes and give me your cutlass :biggrin:
> no shit
> *


Sometimes i think about it Larry i truly do i just dont want other homies saying well you like him more than me cuz you gave him a car. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 02:03 PM~16227114
> *Sometimes i think about it Larry i truly do i just dont want other homies saying well you like him more than me cuz you gave him a car. :biggrin:
> *


:uh:I asked first fawker
you must like* him better


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 03:04 PM~16227125
> *:uh:I asked first fawker
> you must lick* him better
> *



:uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 04:00 PM~16227084
> *Yeah ,they're spoiled like that because they have everything they need in their backyards
> *


EXCEPT A GREAT BOX BUILDER FOR 63 IMPALA VERT'S. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 03:07 PM~16227162
> *EXCEPT A GREAT BOX BUILDER FOR 63 IMPALA VERT'S. :biggrin:
> *


for a good price too Chuck dog knows his shit he is an old wise man ya know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 02:07 PM~16227162
> *EXCEPT A GREAT BOX BUILDER FOR 63 IMPALA VERT'S. :biggrin:
> *


That's why I went to the best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16227185
> *for a good price too Chuck dog knows his shit he is an old wise man ya know
> *


Yeah he has foretaken the wisdom from great leaders many moons ago :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 04:10 PM~16227185
> *for a good price too Chuck dog knows his shit he is an old wise man ya know
> *


I AM LIKE A OLD SHOALIN MONK, WHERE EVERYONE COMES TO ME FOR ANSWER. :cheesy: . MAYBE I CAN GET A GOODTIMES MONK ROBE AND A SPECIAL CHAIR NEXT TIME WE SET UP THE TENT. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 04:12 PM~16227203
> *Yeah he has foretaken the wisdom from great leaders many moons ago :biggrin:
> *


I AM DAVID CARRIDINE'S AFTER LIFE SOUL AND I COME WITH WISDOM.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 02:14 PM~16227228
> *I AM LIKE A OLD SHOALIN MONK, WHERE EVERYONE COMES TO ME FOR ANSWER. :cheesy: . MAYBE I CAN GET A GOODTIMES MONK ROBE AND A SPECIAL CHAIR NEXT TIME WE SET UP THE TENT. :biggrin:
> *


WTF?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 02:17 PM~16227264
> *I AM DAVID CARRIDINE'S AFTER LIFE SOUL AND I COME WITH WISDOM.
> *


You need to come with some damn tools and install this already :angry: 







JK :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 04:18 PM~16227295
> *You need to come with some damn tools and install this already :angry:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


GET THE HEATER WARMED UP IN THE GARAGE. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 02:24 PM~16227355
> *GET THE HEATER WARMED UP IN THE GARAGE. :wow:
> *


I got a few heaters  
none all fansy like Ivans though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 03:29 PM~16227394
> *I got a few heaters
> none all fansy like Ivans though
> *


When i sell my house im taking that heater with me too for my next garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 02:41 PM~16227505
> *When i sell my house im taking that heater with me too for my next garage
> *


I bet....i shoulda kept the damn woodburning stove I had in my old house :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey LJ...You guys doing something again this year?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

A elderly couple are celebrating their 50th anniversary by staying at the resort they honeymooned at. They are gettin ready to have sex, wife "What were you thinking the first time you saw me naked?"

Husband "All I could think was I want to screw you crazy and suck your titties dry!" Wife drops her clothes and says "What you think now?"






Husband "Looks like I did a damn good job!" :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2010, 03:06 PM~16227154
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 8 2010, 04:22 PM~16227889
> *A elderly couple are celebrating their 50th anniversary by staying at the resort they honeymooned at. They are gettin ready to have sex, wife "What were you thinking the first time you saw me naked?"
> 
> Husband "All I could think was I want to screw you crazy and suck your titties dry!" Wife drops her clothes and says "What you think now?"
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2010, 04:30 PM~16227966
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 8 2010, 03:22 PM~16227889
> *A elderly couple are celebrating their 50th anniversary by staying at the resort they honeymooned at. They are gettin ready to have sex, wife "What were you thinking the first time you saw me naked?"
> 
> Husband "All I could think was I want to screw you crazy and suck your titties dry!" Wife drops her clothes and says "What you think now?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Just staying warm what about you Marcos?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1543129505.html
Good deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up fellas?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16227978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 03:03 PM~16227114
> *Sometimes i think about it Larry i truly do i just dont want other homies saying well you like him more than me cuz you gave him a car. :biggrin:
> *


I'll smooth it out with everyone bro


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 05:33 PM~16229209
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:h5: what up fellas!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jan 8 2010, 04:45 PM~16228719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I just added some thicker Monster cable to my house speakers and damn these Cerwins sounds good as hell........
wish my car sounded half as good :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 8 2010, 06:56 PM~16229464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Homies !


Roy, are you using the ol skool Vega Series house speakers? The 15s...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 06:55 PM~16230127
> *What's up Homies !
> Roy, are you using the ol skool Vega Series house speakers?  The 15s...
> *


Yeah bro the old school at-15's :biggrin: 



These aint mine but mine are just like em


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 07:59 PM~16230179
> *Yeah bro the old school at-15's :biggrin:
> These aint mine but mine are just like em
> 
> ...



Hell yea, I got the same ones except in the cherry wood cabinet! Bought them new 16 years ago and they still sound good til this day!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 07:13 PM~16230329
> *Hell yea, I got the same ones except in the cherry wood cabinet!  Bought them new 16 years ago and they still sound good til this day!
> *


Yeah I got the Cheery wood too and picked em up from Craigslist from this rich family for $50 believe it or not :biggrin: 
The wife hates em because they are so big but shit you can't find bass like a Cerwin Vega anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cherry*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:16 PM~16230365
> *Yeah I got the Cheery wood too and picked em up from Craigslist from this rich family for $50 believe it or not :biggrin:
> The wife hates em because they are so big but shit you can't find bass like a Cerwin Vega anymore
> *



Damn, that's a hell of a deal. When I bought mine, they were on sale for $269 a piece at Montgomery Wards. One of my first credit purchases I made.....good times


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16230415
> *Damn, that's a hell of a deal. When I bought mine, they were on sale for $269 a piece at Montgomery Wards. One of my first credit purchases I made.....good times
> *


You got a deal I heard from more than 1 person they was going for over a stack easy when they came out :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 16 years is a long time to have speakers though,but I can see why


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16230448
> *Damn 16 years is a long time to have speakers though,but I can see why
> *


Although I have had my Mitsubishi receiver for about that long,went through more than a few amps and speakers (until these) :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I could have sworn i seen a fool with one of those in his ride back in the day im talking the whole damn house box too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 07:34 PM~16230554
> *I could have sworn i seen a fool with one of those in his ride back in the day im talking the whole damn house box too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I bet that fucker bumped lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this lac is nice


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:39 PM~16230608
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I bet that fucker bumped lol
> *


It did and i remember thinking what the fuck is this guy doing with his house speaker in the backseat thinking hes cool and shit


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2010, 07:59 PM~16230824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:27 PM~16230479
> *Although I have had my Mitsubishi receiver for about that long,went through more than a few amps and speakers (until these) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Yea...the wifey doesn't really like these speakers either. She wants me to sell them for something smaller. They just don't understand homie..... :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2010, 08:59 PM~16230824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:35 PM~16229902
> *Man I just added some thicker Monster cable to my house speakers and damn these Cerwins sounds good as hell........
> wish my car sounded half as good :happysad:
> *


WE GET THE HINT.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 10:23 PM~16231711
> *WE GET THE HINT.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16231711
> *WE GET THE HINT.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
just fuckin wit ya Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see the Nuggets pulled one out


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 01:07 AM~16232900
> *:biggrin:
> just fuckin wit ya Chuck
> *


I KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16232020
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMEZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 8 2010, 09:00 PM~16230833
> *It did and i remember thinking what the fuck is this guy doing with his house speaker in the backseat thinking hes cool and shit
> *


you wouldn't believe all the ghetto shit that used to and still does go on around here and I'm not hating but back in the day especially Pueblo had some ghetto rides.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 04:06 PM~16227735
> *Hey LJ...You guys doing something again this year?
> *


Not sure yet?Why is that something that interest the CO CLUBS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

repost but one of my favorite pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my next ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry song but badass drumming


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PA stoppin in EAST COAST LIVIN YOU GOTTA LOVE it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 9 2010, 08:26 AM~16234854
> *PA stoppin in EAST COAST LIVIN YOU GOTTA LOVE it
> 
> 
> ...


  

Through rain or snow.....! Hope you guys stay warm out there on the East Coast!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2010, 07:47 AM~16234703
> *my next ride
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fucker is sick/besides the rims and tires
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Custom-1967...=item2558193b23


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Buy it roy i think thats Joe Rays shop that painted it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 9 2010, 10:21 AM~16235837
> *Buy it roy i think thats Joe Rays shop that painted it
> *


I never said I thought it was worth the money they are asking
i thought it looked like a Lifestyle car though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2010, 08:23 AM~16234840
> *sorry song but badass drumming
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i dont like that song but that bad ass drumming helped out along with the song where i could get into it that fucker has skills i heard his son is preety good too.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 11:31 AM~16235891
> *I never said I thought it was worth the money they are asking
> i thought it looked like a Lifestyle car though
> *


Yeah it definitely has that LIFESTYLE look


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2010, 07:23 AM~16234840
> *sorry song but badass drumming
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is Fucking Sick!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :rimshot: 

Think I'm gonna go play my Drums now!!!!

Lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2010, 10:46 AM~16235973
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



Que pajo pana??? Wuz good for da weekend Homie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 9 2010, 12:50 AM~16233701
> *Not sure yet?Why is that something that interest the CO CLUBS?
> *


I know me and a few others are interested but I can see you not throwing it because of lack of motivated people to travel that far.
By far the best time I have every year.
i just wanted to know because this year I plan to drive :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 01:31 PM~16236675
> *I know me and a few others are interested but I can see you not throwing it because of lack of motivated people to travel that far.
> By far the best time I have every year.
> i just wanted to know because this year I plan to drive :biggrin:
> *



I'm down for a road trip if my car is done!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 12:43 PM~16236749
> *I'm down for a road trip if my car is done!
> *


 :thumbsup:
It will be in September if there still is one this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey JR how much did you pay for your steering wheel adapter and where you get it?
6 hole billet right?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 9 2010, 12:22 PM~16236197
> *Que pajo pana??? Wuz good for da weekend Homie??
> *


Shit, jus' chillin' and IDK... hit me up later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16227094
> *Bad ass flick Ralph took ,I just cropped it
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 9 2010, 02:44 PM~16237512
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe one day we can recreate that pic but in rags :biggrin:  
it's gonna be a lil while for me though,but I'll get there


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn page 2!!!


Whutz good Colorado!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

everyone must be sleeping or something


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 9 2010, 09:07 PM~16240830
> *everyone must be sleeping or something
> *


I yust got home :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16240953
> *I yust got home  :cheesy:
> *


X2.....just got back from a dinner with all the car clubs, Ben from Sweet Dreams even came down too. 2010 is a big year for Low Riding...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got home boutz an hour ago too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 09:37 PM~16241152
> *X2.....just got back from a dinner with all the car clubs, Ben from Sweet Dreams even came down too. 2010 is a big year for Low Riding...
> *


So what's the rundown?
Any news?
I know North and South Colo don't really get together too much but hopefully this year will change things


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 10:42 PM~16241197
> *So what's the rundown?
> Any news?
> I know North and South Colo don't really get together too much but hopefully this year will change things
> *


You know, its cool because it really seems like everyone wants to unite as far as all the club to club drama is concerned. The biggest thing that everyone wanted to put out there was their car show dates so there wasn't any conflicting dates. There was also talk of having a big caravan head down to Pueblo for Betos show . I'm sure the same would go for the Sweet Dreams show. Everyone is also wanting to put one big show together to raise money for a member of Rollerz Only who is needing a heart transplant. I'm hoping this is the first step to uniting the Low Riding front in Colorado....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:02 PM~16241399
> *You know, its cool because it really seems like everyone wants to unite as far as all the club to club drama is concerned. The biggest thing that everyone wanted to put out there was their car show dates so there wasn't any conflicting dates. There was also talk of having a big caravan head down to Pueblo for Betos show . I'm sure the same would go for the Sweet Dreams show. Everyone is also wanting to put one big show together to raise money for a member of Rollerz Only who is needing a heart transplant. I'm hoping this is the first step to uniting the Low Riding front in Colorado....
> *


  but sorry to here 'boutz the R.O. member...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:02 PM~16241399
> *You know, its cool because it really seems like everyone wants to unite as far as all the club to club drama is concerned. The biggest thing that everyone wanted to put out there was their car show dates so there wasn't any conflicting dates. There was also talk of having a big caravan head down to Pueblo for Betos show . I'm sure the same would go for the Sweet Dreams show. Everyone is also wanting to put one big show together to raise money for a member of Rollerz Only who is needing a heart transplant. I'm hoping this is the first step to uniting the Low Riding front in Colorado....
> *


That sounds good and im sure alot of people will be there for the fundraiser


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2010, 11:04 PM~16241416
> * but sorry to here 'boutz the R.O. member...
> *


No doubt, but everyone is really wanting to pull together to make this transplant happen. More details to come. ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2010, 10:04 PM~16241416
> * but sorry to here 'boutz the R.O. member...
> *


X2 but it would be nice if we were invited.
I know more than a few of us are into uniting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 10:07 PM~16241446
> *No doubt, but everyone is really wanting to pull together to make this transplant happen. More details to come. ...
> *


let's make it happen...  
we are down 100%


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 9 2010, 11:05 PM~16241429
> *That sounds good and im sure alot of people will be there for the fundraiser
> *



I think so too.



How's training going homie? You working on your cardio?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16241465
> *I think so too.
> How's training going homie? You working on your cardio?
> *


I have been two more weeks man doing shit with my mouthpeice in too so i can be used to it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16241447
> *X2 but it would be nice if we were invited.
> I know more than a few of us are into uniting
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16241462
> *let's make it happen...
> we are down 100%
> *



Gracias homie!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

let us know in advance or get us contact info so we all get over there for this guy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16241447
> *X2 but it would be nice if we were invited.
> I know more than a few of us are into uniting
> *



For sure homie, I just found out this week, Ben from Rollerz called me to let me know. I know they are wanting to do a meeting once a month. I can keep you guys updated on the dates and location. There is also a web site going up with a calendar of all shows, meetings and bar b ques. I will get that info for you all as well.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 9 2010, 11:11 PM~16241470
> *I have been two more weeks man doing shit with my mouthpeice in too so i can be used to it
> *


Good man, keep it up homie, the hard work always pays off.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:16 PM~16241503
> *For sure homie, I just found out this week, Ben from Rollerz called me to let me know.  I know they are wanting to do a meeting once a month. I can keep you guys updated on the dates and location. There is also a web site going up with a calendar of all shows, meetings and bar b ques. I will get that info for you all as well.
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 10:16 PM~16241503
> *For sure homie, I just found out this week, Ben from Rollerz called me to let me know.  I know they are wanting to do a meeting once a month. I can keep you guys updated on the dates and location. There is also a web site going up with a calendar of all shows, meetings and bar b ques. I will get that info for you all as well.
> *


Just let em know us down South have a plan tambien, and with us getting together everything will be much bigger,as well as Unified......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is the site I was talking about. You can register on the site to add any dates to the calendar. Hope this helps.
Car Clubs Page


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:30 PM~16241606
> *Here is the site I was talking about. You can register on the site to add any dates to the calendar. Hope this helps.
> Car Clubs Page
> *


that link didn't work for me... :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 11:28 PM~16241594
> *Just let em know us down South have a plan tambien, and with us getting together everything will be much bigger,as well as Unified......
> *


For sure homie, I know everyone has the same goal, its just a matter of getting everyone on the same page.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2010, 11:32 PM~16241621
> *that link didn't work for me... :dunno:
> *



Try it again Fes, I fixed the link.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Fixed Car Club Link


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 01:43 PM~16236749
> *I'm down for a road trip if my car is done!
> *


you don't need your car to come down and kick it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 08:28 AM~16243265
> *you don't need your car to come down and kick it
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 10:28 AM~16243265
> *you don't need your car to come down and kick it
> *


THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A WALK FROM HERE. :biggrin: . I THINK I WILL DRIVE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 10 2010, 08:57 AM~16243375
> *THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A WALK FROM HERE. :biggrin: . I THINK I WILL DRIVE.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 9 2010, 11:42 PM~16241697
> *Fixed Car Club Link
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:28 AM~16243265
> *you don't need your car to come down and kick it
> *


To be honest, no excuses or nothing but last year Beto's show bein' the week right after your picnic made it hard!!! We didn't end up takin' any cars to the show but we were planning on it and we were doin' last minute shit that weekend before. But you guy's picnic is the shit and you guy's shouldn't stop just figure out a different date... :dunno: and I ain't hatin' just throwing an idea out there cuz I don't want you guyz to stop doin' it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2010, 11:18 AM~16243857
> *To be honest, no excuses or nothing but last year Beto's show bein' the week right after your picnic made it hard!!! We didn't end up takin' any cars to the show but we were planning on it and we were doin' last minute shit that weekend before. But you guy's picnic is the shit and you guy's shouldn't stop just figure out a different date...  :dunno: and I ain't hatin' just throwing an idea out there cuz I don't want you guyz to stop doin' it!!!
> *


we only picked that date because there is other festivals going on that day here because besides that it's a pretty slow place.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 10:21 AM~16243886
> *we only picked that date because there is other festivals going on that day here because besides that it's a pretty slow place.
> *


I'm sure this year will be better,if yous still have it.
almost everyone will be done with their proyects :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 10 2010, 09:28 AM~16243265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deal...just give me a few weeks notice so I can start my walk. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 11:40 AM~16244000
> *I'm sure this year will be better,if yous still have it.
> almost everyone will be done with their proyects :biggrin:
> *


Amost everyone is right thats too far to haul a car but i drove it before so i will again


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16243886
> *we only picked that date because there is other festivals going on that day here because besides that it's a pretty slow place.
> *


  Like Roy said it should be better this year as far as people bein' done w/ their rides and all dat!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


when is it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *



I would be down to roll up to Wyoming.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:00 AM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


I'll be der you sum bish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's the date Ivan?
I know you guys only get like 2 nice months withouth snow
so July or Aug?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm trying to find out dates of the car shows going on so that it doesnt land on the same date .There is always the day of frontier day wich is an awesome party time but alot of cowboys that week. I want it to be a decent month when the weather is warm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:11 AM~16244174
> *I'm trying to find out dates of the car shows going on so that it doesnt land on the same date .There is always the day of frontier day wich is an awesome party time but alot of cowboys that week. I want it to be a decent month when the weather is warm
> *


wont they be playin football around that time of year??? :scrutinize:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No im talking actual shit kickers that do bullriding and shit frontier days is a big rodeo thing they do here for a whole week alot of partying and females running around .But no place to stay at that week people rent their houses out for that week to make cash and go on vacation that week.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16244240
> *No im talking actual shit kickers that do bullriding and shit frontier days is a big rodeo thing they do here for a whole week alot of partying and females running around .But no place to stay at that week people rent their houses out for that week to make cash and go on vacation that week.
> *


 :0 
oh shit 
where we gonna stay then?
In your warm ass garage? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 12:22 PM~16244245
> *:0
> oh shit
> where we gonna stay then?
> ...


We can do it here in Rawlins too and i can take everyone up to the cabin and we can kickback and stay there it would be a change of things it would be cool too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:24 AM~16244258
> *We can do it here in Rawlins too and i can take everyone up to the cabin and we can kickback and stay there it would be a change of things it would be cool too.
> *


you got a cabin too?
damn balla post pics :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 12:28 PM~16244288
> *you got a cabin too?
> damn balla post pics :biggrin:
> *


Its my dads i'll see what i can find for pics i know i have some whaen he was adding on to it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:30 AM~16244305
> *Its my dads i'll see what i can find for pics i know i have some whaen he was adding on to it
> *


Damn is it like country with a lake and all that chit nearby or what?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yep the river is right there you can raft down it too go fishing whatever and there is a little town nearby for beer and stuff.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:34 AM~16244321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....so field trip time... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The cabin looks alot differnt now my dad did alot of work to it theres a big ass park to kick it at or we can do whatever my uncles cabin is just 2 down from us he likes to party and grll all kind too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:36 AM~16244340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this picture looks like something you see on forensic science
where someone would drop a body off or something hno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


i would b down to roll up there if my ride isnt done i would drive the daily


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 10 2010, 12:50 PM~16244448
> *i would b down to roll up there if my ride isnt done i would drive the daily
> *


Is the 69 the daily now? :biggrin:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


I have been trying to catch up with some of the riders from here in Cheyenne and the surrounding area but its tricky because most of the guys with lows are old school type of guys that dont mess around on the computer. The few that I have talked to seemed excited about it and said they would really like to see some of the others from around the region attend, i.e. Northern Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, etc. If Cheyenne is selected and a date gets set, I would be more then happy to post flyers around town. Im the only one on this site from Cheyenne that I know of and I would be glad to help out.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I talked to joe sandoval from old school soldiersthere in cheyenne so i'll let him know about it too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 12:34 PM~16244321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Jan 10 2010, 12:15 PM~16244627
> *I have been trying to catch up with some of the riders from here in Cheyenne and the surrounding area but its tricky because most of the guys with lows are old school type of guys that dont mess around on the computer. The few that I have talked to seemed excited about it and said they would really like to see some of the others from around the region attend, i.e. Northern Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, etc. If Cheyenne is selected and a date gets set, I would be more then happy to post flyers around town. Im the only one on this site from Cheyenne that I know of and I would be glad to help out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16244473
> *Is the 69 the daily now?  :biggrin:
> *


nah homie the 69 is gone sad to say but its gone the 5 was the prize


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:35 PM~16244796
> *nah homie the 69 is gone sad to say but its gone the 5 was the prize
> *



Let me know if you need any help on that 65 homie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16244809
> *Let me know if you need any help on that 65 homie
> *


going to start a tune up monday than the body next week but i will let u know if i need anything


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:38 PM~16244829
> *going to start a tune up monday than the body next week but i will let u know if i need anything
> *



uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 11:00 AM~16244103
> *Wyoming is planning a picnic for all the wyoming riders to meet up in cheyenne how many guys from colorado will drive to cheyenne for the picnic ?
> *


If the rides done, count me in!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16244932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry must've just watched "Office Space"!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: That movie is funny as hell!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2010, 03:46 PM~16245832
> *Larry must've just watched "Office Space"!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That movie is funny as hell!!!
> *


no I didn't actually but when someone in OT posted that damn it feels good to be a gangster it reminded me of that movie which reminded me of that ice cube jam :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2010, 04:02 PM~16245939
> *no I didn't actually but when someone in OT posted that damn it feels good to be a gangster it reminded me of that movie which reminded me of that ice cube jam :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thatz the 1st thing I thought about was that movie!!! but there classic jams regardless!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2010, 04:07 PM~16245972
> *:biggrin: Thatz the 1st thing I thought about was that movie!!! but there classic jams regardless!!!
> *


yeah I remember them before the movie but since the movie now when you hear them you have to think of that movie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
Poster Posts 
RAG3ROY 9977 
AllHustle NoLove 5920 
MOSTHATED CC 5881 
fesboogie 3643 
SWIPH 3588 
RO4LIFE 719 2727 
CHANGING MINDZ 2215 
CHUCKIEBOYGT 2073 
SIKSIX 1732 
ROLLERZONLY 719 1688 
LFTED84 1352 
impala63 1300 
RO 4 LIFE 1193 
OVERTIME 1082 
~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ 1059 
Bigg Izz Dogg 1048 
WRINKLES 971 
plague 880 
curiousdos 720 
ROLLERZ_47 691 
greenmerc77 667 
painloc21 659 
65 IMPALA SS 593 
47_CHEVY 588 
FEEZY 499 
BigTigger R.O. 479 
300MAG 463 
loco surpreme 388 
cl1965ss 382 
Lowlifes63 372 
ROLLERZ96SS 357 
mafioso65 327 
Euro2low 289 
GTMILKWEED93 263 
Dime Piece Caprice 261 
~FULLTIMER~ 254 
JOHNJOHN 249 
FIRMEX 191 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 171 
TOPTHIS 170 
Keepn'itReal 166 
thirtymax 162 
kdawg32 158 
Sunny D-lite 148 
LowLowDoll 146 
AZGTIMIN64 118 
theonenonly 117 
gzking 112 
78monte 106 
SHOWLOW 68 103 
cold hard cash 102 
lilnasty_719 91 
kikiaso805 90 
maddhopper 89 
GATO ***** 87 
macgyver 83 
bighomie68 83 
nathand 73 
BigPoppa 71 
REV. chuck 67 
kaddyman 66 
LUV4LACS 66 
my78olds 66 
mcfadonna 65 
Anson72 62 
WestTexas_lowlow 60 
sasisneros 59 
BIG DIRTY 59 
MR.51 56 
zekes_interior_13 55 
FunkytownRoller 53 
RedDragonUCE 52 
1 LOW AZTEC 51 
.TODD 46 
MR51 43 
*ROLLERZONLY* 43 
mr.fisheye 42 
tyrone_rolls_a_85 41 
THE FINAL RIDE 40 
391_cutlass 40 
THUGG PASSION 2 39 
Sinful53 39 
~MR.FLEETWOOD~ 39 
flaco 38 
~KRISTYLE~ 37 
bigcadi 30 
Colorado Rida 28 
luna 27 
BLVD 24 
TWEEDY 24 
BIGRUBE644 22 
ls1569 22 
*`*Felisha*`* 22 
Tradions_CO-719 22 
JESUS H. CHRIST 21 
j63impala 21 
Pure Perfection 20 
UNEXPECTED2 19 
RO POR VIDA 17 
MS. BROUGHAM 17 
Lots_a_lows 16 
303hyna 14 
mikegDenver 14 
himbone 13 
STREET HUSTLE 13 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 12 
Twotonz 12 
84ImpalaFinishaDream 12 
charger24 12 
legacy1952 11 
PLAYINITSAFE 10 
The Real D-Eazy 10 
rag-4 10 
Mr JuleZ 10 
San Diego 619 10 
Hustle Town 10 
One Luv 9 
LilCripples 9 
Perro 9 
WICKED REGALS 9 
NIMSTER64 9 
RO.LIFER 9 
TRAVIEZO83 9 
JETHROW-BODEAN 9 
moparlow 9 
Purple Haze 9 
8 deuce daddy 9 
6Deuce 8 
SEVERED TIES 8 
babyjoe 8 
MOPARLOW68 8 
leo84 7 
El303Pintor 7 
SINICTX 7 
Pure Xtc 7 
lady_fleetwood 7 
toplessmonte79 7 
streetrider 7 
Yogi 7 
~ RO Chica ~ 6 
superior colorado 6 
MR. OBSESSION 6 
nocaddydaddy 6 
Rollerz53 6 
Toro 6 
USO NITEMARE 6 
baggedout81 6 
Texas_Bowties 5 
GOODTIMES CC 5 
CHAVO313 5 
WEST COAST HOPPER 5 
butterbeam 5 
lotownsfinest 5 
cutlassowner 5 
LUXURY 5 
OLDSCHOOL 4 
WestsideRider 4 
wannabelowrider 4 
DUKE CITY RO 4 
cutlass_rider 4 
DREW199 4 
God's Son2 4 
CADDY_CYCLONE 4 
gottie 4 
stepurgameup 4 
OGDinoe1 4 
low87regal 4 
JROCK 4 
stompnu88 4 
Mideast 4 
GOODTIMESQUEENBEE 4 
Scrilla 4 
xMORENITAx 4 
el cusco 4 
Harley Starr 4 
Lowroder63 4 
blued -up -cutty 4 
HustlerSpank 4 
keepitcandy 4 
mrrottontreetz 3 
meaninthesestreets 3 
Biz-MN 3 
DJLATIN 3 
Grimmis 3 
mexicali67 3 
E 3 
calijay 3 
MTX686 3 
bichkikr 3 
Loco 61 3 
hugo530 3 
lowrider boy 3 
R~LILTRIPPER~O 3 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 3 
HiLoHyDrOs 3 
THA LIFE 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
bmorelac 2 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 2 
browneyez07 2 
13foxtrot 2 
BIG TURTLE 2 
soloco 2 
SOLDADO970 2 
Charles Norris 2 
Drop'em 2 
ChevyLowRiderGurl 2 
Abie 2 
CROWNROYAL 2 
espinoza surfaces 2 
MR.LONGO 2 
KEEPING IT REAL 2 
low350 2 
stacklifehydraulics 2 
Knightstalker 2 
_Sweet_Baby_Girl 2 
sjcaddy 2 
Suburban Swingin 2 
DaddyCaddy's Girl 2 
kansasfull 2 
67GTIMESL.A 2 
Mondizee 2 
meat 2 
MUFASA 2 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 2 
187_Regal 2 
mexicool270 2 
Pashko-rushko 2 
Silentdawg 2 
NOVA4X4 2 
low01 1 
E.C. ROLO 1 
I TrAvIeSo I 1 
gold rush 1 
sexylady1 1 
DFWEntertainment 1 
lida.zhan 1 
MINT'Z 1 
djsire 1 
jessdogg 1 
monte88 1 
chapas 1 
Sin7 1 
cheloRO75 1 
87aerocoupe 1 
Chucks 1 
FLEET~HOOD 1 
loco4 1 
El Diablo 1 
rotten apple 1 
187PURE 1 
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1 
LifeAfterDeath 2 1 
CadiKingpin 1 
rollerzonlyabq 1 
rookiefromcali 1 
Freakeone 1 
zhan.mary 1 
Mr.BrOwN73 1 
let_it_go 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
purecandy az 1 
HITHARD 1 
REALTALK 1 
Twiins 1 
KLIQUE64 1 
gordoloc213 1 
Catalyzed 1 
chicaddi 1 
Fleetwood Rider 1 
darkfader 1 
higinio11 1 
Mår¡þø§å 1 
lvj64 1 
ONECLEANREGAL 1 
regalman806 1 
solorollaz702 1 
fleererse 1 
Coca Pearl 1 
Long Roof 1 
MIDWESTJP 1 
Aint no Body! 1 
PICAZZO 1 
lbobby98 1 
MAJESTIX 1 
loco's79 1 
eabullies 1 
RobLouIzLuxurious 1 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 1 
Remi11 1 
big C 1 
brd2ball 1 
ridin505style 1 
QWIK DEVILLE 1 
jugoDEcarlo 1 
68caprice 1 
liccc12 1 
Hernan 1 
blue ice rag 63 1 
CCE_GiRL 1 
TonyO 1 
cecilia 1 
classic53 1 
MR. RABBIT 62 1 
lincoln313 1 
happynew31 1 
scrape'n-by 1 
84regal 1 
KC-RIDES.com 1 
Tad Ducket 1 
jcrodriguez1975 1 
warning 1 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 1 
bluedragon 1 
TU SAVES 1 
BAN-850-QUEEN 1 
BABYGIRL LA RIDER 1 
Glassed Out 1 
$$RON $$ 1 
keneken 1 
EXECUTION 1 
ROLLETGIRL 1 
Roma 1 
8REGAL_LIMITED4 1 
jersyzhou 1 
shamrockshaker 1 
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1 
DerbycityDave 1 
g-style 1 
LOS de BLE 1 
BigBoyTransporting 1 
PsYcHoTiK 1 
change.three 1 
Turboshocker001 1 
o g switchman 1 
BombaAussieStyle 1 
RuffNeck Rill 1 
ROLL'N 1 
ralph9577 1 
DUVAL 1 
chulow95 1 
NLRAssociation 1 
BIG CHANO 1 
DJ'S 63WAG 1 
sunny88o 1 
INKEDCITY 1 
801Rider 1 
Synbad979 1 
Maverick 1 
Dr. Yohonsin 1 
Lowrider Placas 1 
Sic Blu 82 1 
RIDDLER 1 
Pjay 1 
83gameover 1 
N.M. KING B 1 
THE REAL BIG M 1


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16244340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISN'T THAT WERE THEY SHOOT FRIDAY THE 13TH? CAMP CRYSTAL LAKE? :wow:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 05:48 PM~16246600
> *Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> RAG3ROY 9977
> ...


How do you get these list?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Click on the post count of the topic


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lookin to get my car painted the end of next month any good painters in springs???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16248506
> *lookin to get my car painted the end of next month any good painters in springs???
> *


Hit up Macgyver :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks roy.... 
ya orange crush.. we just started a huge shop with a new paint booth.. hit me up for a free quote or come by the shop and we can see if we can work a deal...... check my website www.macgyverspaint.com 
719-659-8151 macgyver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 07:51 PM~16247819
> *Click on the post count of the topic
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2010, 08:30 PM~16249180
> *thanks roy....
> ya orange crush.. we just started a huge shop with a new paint booth.. hit me up for a free quote or come by the shop and we can see if we can work a deal......  check my website www.macgyverspaint.com
> 719-659-8151 macgyver
> *


just checked out your site looks good man wheres the shop at my car is totally stripped down right now so i couldnt drive it that way but lmk


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy I got it from thr company that sold the wheel.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 10 2010, 09:00 PM~16249583
> *Roy I got it from thr company that sold the wheel.
> *


is there a website bro?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

the shop is in the old muscle car cafe building off hanCOCK and durango


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 10 2010, 12:36 PM~16244809
> *Let me know if you need any help on that 65 homie
> *


he already has a list of things for you to do on sunday :wow: . you should have never offer the help hno: 





:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 11 2010, 02:04 AM~16252162
> *he already has a list of things for you to do on sunday :wow: . you should have never offer the help hno:
> :roflmao:
> *



I dont think washing the ranfla while I wear a thong is something I am qualified for..... :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 01:12 AM~16252188
> *I dont think washing the ranfla while I wear a thong is something I am qualified for.....  :wow:
> *


i knew i should have put the no **** up

oh yea by the way, my ride got fixed today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 11 2010, 02:19 AM~16252221
> *i knew i should have put the no **** up
> 
> oh yea by the way,  my ride got fixed today
> *












You working tonight ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

not anymore. any word on those tires?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 11 2010, 02:22 AM~16252237
> *not anymore.  any word on those tires?
> *



Not yet, I gotta call him back tomorrow. He usually doesnt lag this much on getting me prices for things. I will keep you posted.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

no worries, just curiuos. quick question....all chrome or center gold?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hey AJ, you want to buy a bike plaque?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 11 2010, 02:28 AM~16252254
> *no worries, just curiuos.  quick question....all chrome or center gold?
> *



Depends on what.... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what we talked about the other day. both sets are mine now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

PMd :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 11 2010, 02:39 AM~16252305
> *cool
> *



Gracias homie! See ya hooliganz next weekend.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 04:48 PM~16246600
> *Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> RAG3ROY 9977
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 02:12 AM~16252188
> *I dont think washing the ranfla while I wear a thong is something I am qualified for.....  :wow:
> *


damm homie did you have to go there WOW!!!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 AM~16253573
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *



Whut up Homie!!!!!  


Whutz good Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

dead in here 2day :wave: :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 11 2010, 04:57 PM~16256747
> *dead in here 2day :wave:  :wave:
> *


That's because it's not so fuckin cold outside. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 11 2010, 05:48 PM~16257769
> *That's because it's not so fuckin cold outside. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 05:48 PM~16246600
> *Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> RAG3ROY 9977
> ...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 04:48 PM~16246600
> *Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> RAG3ROY 9977
> ...


 :0 and I hardley leave off topic :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 11 2010, 09:36 PM~16260495
> *:0 and I hardley leave off topic :cheesy:
> *


jr has 1300 on that list thats probably most of his posts :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 08:44 PM~16260583
> *jr has 1300 on that list thats probably most of his posts :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I think I only seen him post outside of here a few times but like I said I stay in off topic so I don't know about the other places in here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16260776
> *:yes: I think I only seen him post outside of here a few times but like I said I stay in off topic so I don't know about the other places in here
> *


There is alot more to LIL than offtopic did you know they had lowriders on here and alot of good info on how to work on them?? :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:00 PM~16260825
> *There is alot more to LIL than offtopic did you know they had lowriders on here and alot of good info on how to work on them?? :cheesy:
> *


yeah I used to kick it in POST YOUR RIDES and now I even found the feedback part


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 PM~16260878
> *yeah I used to kick it in POST YOUR RIDES and now I even found the feedback part
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 10:13 PM~16260999
> *
> *


what up ceaser??Hey you offering to do car wash's in thongs because my truck is filthy :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16261087
> *what up ceaser??Hey you offering to do car wash's in thongs because my truck is filthy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

LOL...nice...never again will I come online and post drunk!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 10:30 PM~16261204
> *:roflmao:
> 
> LOL...nice...never again will I come online and post drunk!!!
> *


oh so you got slutty drunk huh?? :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:32 PM~16261231
> *oh so you got slutty drunk huh??  :roflmao:
> *



One Shirley Temple is all it takes with me...im cheap :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16261286
> *One Shirley Temple is all it takes with me...im cheap  :0
> *


Yikesssssss


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16261291
> *Yikesssssss
> *



I know...thats how my wife got us pregnant....it was a keep a ****** baby hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16261782
> *I know...thats how my wife got us pregnant....it was a keep a ****** baby hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:00 PM~16260825
> *There is alot more to LIL than offtopic did you know they had lowriders on here and alot of good info on how to work on them?? :cheesy:
> *


I JUST GO INTO THAT CABERET FORUM, THERE IS ALOT OF HOW TO INFO IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16263237
> *I JUST GO INTO THAT CABERET FORUM, THERE IS ALOT OF HOW TO INFO IN THERE :biggrin:
> *


BAN :0 I got to go tell Gary on you homie :angry: see you in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16261782
> *I know...thats how my wife got us pregnant....it was a keep a ****** baby hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16263237
> *I JUST GO INTO THAT CABERET FORUM, THERE IS ALOT OF HOW TO INFO IN THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16265771
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Damn Fes you been on quite a bit,you working the late night shift or what homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:20 AM~16265849
> *Damn Fes you been on quite a bit,you working the late night shift or what homie?
> *


Im workin' da home shift for now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:21 AM~16265857
> *Im workin' da home shift for now!!!
> *


Sorry to hear that bro,hopefully everything pulls together for all of us soon.
I sure do miss spending money like I use to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I might have to take the rag out today though,gonna be a nice one :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16265878
> *I think I might have to take the rag out today though,gonna be a nice one :cheesy:
> *


you only live once vato :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 10:47 AM~16266064
> *you only live once vato :biggrin:
> *


Tu sabes :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Haven't started that fucker up inna month the battery is low,damn it now I gotta wait an hour for the charger :thumbsdown:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16266202
> *Haven't started that fucker up inna month the battery is low,damn it now I gotta wait an hour for the charger :thumbsdown:
> *


stay ready so you ain't got to get ready :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16265868
> *Sorry to hear that bro,hopefully everything pulls together for all of us soon.
> I sure do miss spending money like I use to
> *


Yeah itz all good everything happens for a reason!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So two hours sleep should be good enough for work tonight. Time to take advantage of the weather and work on the car....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 02:11 PM~16267220
> *So two hours sleep should be good enough for work tonight. Time to take advantage of the weather and work on the car....
> *


  Spring is gonna creep up on everyone!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 02:11 PM~16267220
> *So two hours sleep should be good enough for work tonight. Time to take advantage of the weather and work on the car....
> *


you a soldier dog 2hrs sleep then going to a graveyard is rough :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 02:27 PM~16267339
> * Spring is gonna creep up on everyone!!!
> *



Yup...need to work on this car and gitter done by summer. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 03:50 PM~16268039
> *you a soldier dog 2hrs sleep then going to a graveyard is rough :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I have my Shirley Temples to fall back on. Plus. Its my last night of work for the week. I wanna be rollin by the summer.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 03:54 PM~16268073
> *:biggrin:
> I have my Shirley Temples to fall back on. Plus. Its my last night of work for the week. I wanna be rollin by the summer.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 03:56 PM~16268090
> *:thumbsup:
> *



How's your big rack coming Fes? No ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's nice out.....
And what the hell is a Shirley Temple?
must be one strong ass drink :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16268326
> *Damn it's nice out.....
> And what the hell is a Shirley Temple?
> must be one strong ass drink :cheesy:
> *


Yeah it's pretty nice I went and took a ride on the bike but there ain't shit out here it only took me like 15 minutes to cruise everywhere


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16268352
> *Yeah it's pretty nice I went and took a ride on the bike but there ain't shit out here it only took me like 15 minutes to cruise everywhere
> *


That's fucked up dog  














But funny as fuck :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 04:25 PM~16268352
> *Yeah it's pretty nice I went and took a ride on the bike but there ain't shit out here it only took me like 15 minutes to cruise everywhere
> *


Take that thing on the hwy and go out of town


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 PM~16268800
> *Take that thing on the hwy and go out of town
> *


it's a barhopper bro but it'll get to Pueblo but I'm just cruising it around town and working out the bugs I won't take it out of town until the weather is way better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 04:34 PM~16268437
> *That's fucked up dog
> But funny as fuck :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I appreciate you laughing at my misfortune :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 04:49 PM~16269073
> *I appreciate you laughing at my misfortune :biggrin:
> *


Just go cruise to Rocky Ford,that's a bigger town aint it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:00 PM~16269168
> *Just go cruise to Rocky Ford,that's a bigger town aint it?
> *


No La Junta is the biggest town this way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:05 PM~16269224
> *No La Junta is the biggest town this way
> *


My bad....damn it is a long way to Pueblo from there though :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:07 PM~16269240
> *My bad....damn it is a long way to Pueblo from there though :happysad:
> *


yeah over an hour or right around an hour


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:47 PM~16269056
> *it's a barhopper bro but it'll get to Pueblo but I'm just cruising it around town and working out the bugs I won't take it out of town until the weather is way better
> *



how many bars do you have in your big city :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2010, 06:12 PM~16269296
> *how many bars do you have in your big city :biggrin:
> *


4


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16269331
> *4
> *


That's twice as many stoplights .....daaaaamn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:20 PM~16269398
> *That's twice as many stoplights .....daaaaamn
> *


bullshit there is 5 sets of stoplights :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:21 PM~16269403
> *bullshit there is 5 sets of stoplights :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I like little towns :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:15 PM~16269331
> *4
> *



there is alot more then i thought :roflmao: 

























































lol just jk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:24 PM~16269433
> *:biggrin:
> I like little towns  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2010, 06:25 PM~16269442
> *there is alot more then i thought :roflmao:
> lol just jk
> *


so what did you think??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:32 PM~16269528
> *so what did you think??
> *



maybe 2 at the most


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 12 2010, 06:33 PM~16269539
> *maybe 2 at the most
> *


we like to get our drink on down here :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16269552
> *we like to get our drink on down here :cheesy:
> *


Nothin else to do? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:42 PM~16269657
> *Nothin else to do? :dunno:
> *


just build cars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:47 PM~16269716
> *just build cars
> *


That's why yous guys rides are the best in the Rockies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan and Chucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16269900
> *That's why yous guys rides are the best in the Rockies
> *


Not the best but thanks for the compliment bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16269925
> *Not the best but thanks for the compliment bro
> *


stop being modest fawker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16269905
> *What up Ivan and Chucks
> *


Hey Roy everybody in springs act like they got a broken camera you need to be our roven ghetto reporter and go snap pics and post up whats happening :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:05 PM~16269937
> *Hey Roy everybody in springs act like they got a broken camera you need to be our roven ghetto reporter and go snap pics and post up whats happening :biggrin:
> *


Everybody act like it's a secret on what's coming out....I dunno I'm down to shoot some flicks if people let me  
Shit I'll make it a damn video :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:07 PM~16269962
> *Everybody act like it's a secret on what's coming out....I dunno I'm down to shoot some flicks if people let me
> Shit I'll make it a damn video :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma hit up Adans pad soon :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 08:07 PM~16269962
> *Everybody act like it's a secret on what's coming out....I dunno I'm down to shoot some flicks if people let me
> Shit I'll make it a damn video :biggrin:
> *


You don't want to come to denver in the 63 it's to boring for you, big baller. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2010, 06:56 PM~16270673
> *You don't want to come to denver in the 63 it's to boring for you, big baller. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be up there fawker
i been trying to find a lost cat for the past few days....long story but let me know when a Good day is
Also I gotta be back by 330 to pick up my son nowadays because the Mother in law moved out.....Why don't you just cruise down here one day :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16270891
> *I'll be up there fawker
> i been trying to find a lost cat for the past few days....long story but let me know when a Good day is
> Also I gotta be back by 330 to pick up my son nowadays because the Mother in law moved out.....Why don't you just cruise down here one day :biggrin:
> *


SOMEDAY. :dunno: ...... :sprint: :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2010, 07:30 PM~16271186
> *SOMEDAY. :dunno: ...... :sprint:  :x:
> *


I'll be there tomorrow morning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: What a gorgeous day today! Didnt get as much finished as I would of liked, but still nice to be out in the garage none the less.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 03:59 PM~16268118
> *How's your big rack coming Fes? No ****
> *


funny you ask just finished it today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:14 PM~16271774
> *funny you ask just finished it today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I seen your pops today as I passed by ....at least I thought it was your pops :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:32 PM~16271218
> *I'll be there tomorrow morning
> *


ok, but i won't be home. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:16 PM~16271797
> *I seen your pops today as I passed by ....at least I thought it was your pops :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!! He luvs your car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16271881
> *yessur!!! He luvs your car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I had to take it out for a few hours today,things been sitting for like 3 weeks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16271875
> *ok, but i won't be home. :biggrin:
> *


How about Thursday morning fawker? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:23 PM~16271900
> *I had to take it out for a few hours today,things been sitting for like 3 weeks
> *


 :roflmao: yeah try 2 years!!! We took the frame off on Super Bowl Sunday when The Giants beat the Patriots!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:28 PM~16271971
> *:roflmao: yeah try 2 years!!! We took the frame off on Super Bowl Sunday when The Giants beat the Patriots!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Wow....that's what scares me about taking mine off....plus I aint got no more club brothers ta help


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16272143
> *Wow....that's what scares me about taking mine off....plus I aint got no more club brothers ta help
> *


All of Springs would probably help at that point!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272155
> *All of Springs would probably help at that point!!!
> *


Imma just take my time and enjoy it.
I aint in no rush to finish it.I really just plan on doing a few things this year,would be nice to get ahold of Chuckie and get some striping done  
So what date you shooting for on the debut of the Cutty?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16272240
> *Imma just take my time and enjoy it.
> I aint in no rush to finish it.I really just plan on doing a few things this year,would be nice to get ahold of Chuckie and get some striping done
> So what date you shooting for on the debut of the Cutty?
> *


IDK!!! I'll surprise you guyz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:14 PM~16271774
> *funny you ask just finished it today!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:48 PM~16272294
> *IDK!!! I'll surprise you guyz!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
You been saying that for a year now
:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:59 PM~16272424
> *:uh:
> You been saying that for a year now
> :biggrin:
> *


Well may'be I'll say it for another year!!! or another month IDK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey roy if you want to see how much to leaf and strip ur car be at fes's house at 2 oclock tomorrw


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16272578
> *
> *



Whats up homie...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16272643
> *hey roy if you want to see how much to leaf and strip ur car be at fes's house at 2 oclock tomorrw
> *


with the 63


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*So this years Car Show Calendar has been updated with dates of up and coming shows. Check it out. *

Car Show Calendar Dates


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 12 2010, 09:13 PM~16272643
> *hey roy if you want to see how much to leaf and strip ur car be at fes's house at 2 oclock tomorrw
> *


 :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16272680
> *Whats up homie...
> *


Aki nomas whats goin on ese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm there might only be able to stay for a lil while though :biggrin: 
And imma bring my camera :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16272765
> *Aki nomas whats goin on ese
> *



Last night of work until I start my weekend. Already exhausted tho :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 09:25 PM~16272812
> *Last night of work until I start my weekend. Already exhausted tho  :uh:
> *


got any plans for the ride this weekend


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:29 PM~16272889
> *got any plans for the ride this weekend
> *



Sanding down the floor boards and spraying down a rust inhibitor, possibly welding the new sheet metal to the quarters. What about you homie?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 09:31 PM~16272914
> *Sanding down the floor boards and spraying down a rust inhibitor, possibly welding the new sheet metal to the quarters. What about you homie?
> *


thats cool im letting my ride chill for now till i get a job


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16272984
> *thats cool im letting my ride chill for now till i get a job
> *



Still no word?!?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 09:35 PM~16272997
> *Still no word?!?
> *


nada its fuckin hard to get a job over here it sux


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:42 PM~16273097
> *nada its fuckin hard to get a job over here it sux
> *



Give it time homie, im sure you will find one soon enough. I will keep my ear out for ya.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 12 2010, 10:37 PM~16273894
> *Give it time homie, im sure you will find one soon enough. I will keep my ear out for ya.
> *


ORALE thanks ese


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16274170
> *ORALE thanks ese
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16272143
> *Wow....that's what scares me about taking mine off....plus I aint got no more club brothers ta help
> *


IAM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY WHEN I GET BACK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:37 AM~16274974
> *IAM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY WHEN I GET BACK
> *


Thanks Wrinkles  
how you doing fawker?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:38 AM~16274977
> *Thanks Wrinkles
> how you doing fawker?
> *


DOING GOOD IAM ON MY LUNCH BREAK LOOKING FOR JOBS


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Mr. Wrinkles?

so i guess i have become the "Goodtimes" official furnace guy?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16274993
> *whats up Mr. Wrinkles?
> 
> so i guess i have become the "Goodtimes" official furnace guy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YEA I HEARD YOU FIXED JERRY FURNACE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16274992
> *DOING GOOD IAM ON MY LUNCH BREAK LOOKING FOR JOBS
> *


Good luck you find one let me know where :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16274993
> *whats up Mr. Wrinkles?
> 
> so i guess i have become the "Goodtimes" official furnace guy?
> *


What does the city have to do with peoples furnaces?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:38 AM~16274977
> *Thanks Wrinkles
> how you doing fawker?
> *


DOING GOOD ROY HOWS THE 6 TREY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:46 AM~16275031
> *DOING GOOD ROY HOWS THE 6 TREY
> *


One part atta time dog it's getting there


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:43 AM~16275014
> *Good luck you find one let me know where :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN ALWAYS COME OUT HERE AND WORK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16275036
> *One part atta time dog it's getting there
> *


THATS FIRME SAME HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16275037
> *YOU CAN ALWAYS COME OUT HERE AND WORK
> *


Fuck that I'd rather dodge the bill collectors than bullets :cheesy: 




Big ups to you though


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:48 AM~16275043
> *Fuck that I'd rather dodge the bill collectors than bullets :cheesy:
> Big ups to you though
> *


YOU DONT GOTTA DOGE BULLETS MAYBE COULPE OF MOTARS THATS BOUT IT :biggrin: IAM THINK COMING BACK AS A CILVILIAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:50 AM~16275053
> *YOU DONT GOTTA DOGE BULLETS MAYBE COULPE OF MOTARS THATS BOUT IT  :biggrin: IAM THINK COMING BACK AS A CILVILIAN
> *


What ya mean by that?
Getting out?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16275057
> *What ya mean by that?
> Getting out?
> *


 :yes: :yes: SOON AS I GET BACK IAM OUT


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:44 AM~16275020
> *What does the city have to do with peoples furnaces?
> *


i work for Utilities doing gas, water and electric. i have my mechanic 4 license(HVAC stuff) gas leaks, carbon monoxide calls, water leaks, gas water and electric meter change outs.....etc


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16275065
> *i work for Utilities doing gas, water and electric. i have my mechanic 4 license(HVAC stuff)  gas leaks, carbon monoxide calls, water leaks, gas water and electric meter change outs.....etc
> *


DONT FORGET YOUR LANDSCAPING BUSNISS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16275065
> *i work for Utilities doing gas, water and electric. i have my mechanic 4 license(HVAC stuff)  gas leaks, carbon monoxide calls, water leaks, gas water and electric meter change outs.....etc
> *


so the city does fixes too?
Is it cheaper than a regular HVAC place?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2010, 12:55 AM~16275072
> *DONT FORGET YOUR LANDSCAPING BUSNISS :biggrin:
> *


Damn another Balla


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm fittin ta buy me an Ice Cream truck and get my Big Perm on soon uffin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:55 AM~16275073
> *so the city does fixes too?
> Is it cheaper than a regular HVAC place?
> *


no i can only do simple shit due to the liability through utilities. i put Wrinkles water heater in and fixed his furnace. Jerry called to see if i could help him out one night with his. i also showed up to Jerry's house one night while working and made a temporary fix to get them heat in their house.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 01:02 AM~16275104
> *no i can only do simple shit due to the liability through utilities. i put Wrinkles water heater in and fixed his furnace. Jerry called to see if i could help him out one night with his. i also showed up to Jerry's house one night while working and made a temporary fix to get them heat in their house.
> *


Nice
Shit where was you when I put my water heater in a few weeks ago  
Had to sweat all that damn copper all by myself :thumbsdown: ....But big ups to you on helping fellow Riders out :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:06 AM~16275122
> *Nice
> Shit where was you when I put my water heater in a few weeks ago
> Had to sweat all that damn copper all by myself :thumbsdown: ....But big ups to you on helping fellow Riders out :thumbsup:
> *


i was probably over here not knowing you were putting in a water heater :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16275139
> *i was probably over here not knowing you were putting in a water heater :dunno:
> *


Was an easy fix homie  
So is the big City Wide gonna be at the Pre-show BBQ/Hop?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:12 AM~16275155
> *Was an easy fix homie
> So is the big City Wide gonna be at the Pre-show BBQ/Hop?
> *


yessir, i wont be but the rest of them should be


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:56 AM~16275081
> *I'm fittin ta buy me an Ice Cream truck and get my Big Perm on soon uffin:
> *



MY BUDDY HAS ONE FOR SALE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2010, 07:12 AM~16275969
> *MY BUDDY HAS ONE FOR SALE
> *


How much he want?
Post some pics up :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Jan 13 2010, 01:53 AM~16275065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:27 AM~16276772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:56 AM~16275081
> *I'm fittin ta buy me an Ice Cream truck and get my Big Perm on soon uffin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 PM~16278234
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:|


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2010, 01:53 AM~16275065
> *i work for Utilities doing gas, water and electric. i have my mechanic 4 license(HVAC stuff)  gas leaks, carbon monoxide calls, water leaks, gas water and electric meter change outs.....etc
> *


My furnace is acting up... whutz up??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16276231
> *How much he want?
> Post some pics up :biggrin:
> *



ILL TRY TO TOMORROW


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

update on the crotch rocket im painting.. still got along way to go but alot easier now in a nice warm booth


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like them real flames man they coo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:10 PM~16283308
> *I like them real flames man they coo
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks..looks alot beter in person... kinda tuff trying to make em look right on a orange bike... il post more later


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2010, 09:45 PM~16283764
> *thanks..looks alot beter in person... kinda tuff trying to make em look right on a orange bike... il post more later
> *


You need to put a link to your website and to your paint page here on Layitlow in your signature


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

how do i do that?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2010, 10:10 PM~16284120
> *how do i do that?
> *


say you have two windows open and go to your website and copy the link on the top of the page then your other window is layitlow and paste it in your signiature you'd have to be editing your sig to do it just like you typed the website in there and all that. It would get alot more traffic for you people don't want to type it in there lazy they will click on it though :biggrin: Just a thought to help you out bro.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A LITTLE MORE TO DO BUT ALMOST THERE HAD SOME OTHER STUFF GOING ON

WILL BE GOING TO PAINT AND BE FORSALE NEXT WEEK, COMES WITH WHEELS ALSO HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT A CLEAN CADDY
WILL BE A COMPLETE CAR 3500 OBO


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks 59, il try it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2010, 10:43 PM~16284633
> *thanks 59, il try it out
> *


I hope the explination is clear and I hope it helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

think i got it...lol, im not to good with these computers


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Clean work Mac...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16284689
> *think i got it...lol, im not to good with these computers
> *


that link worked way to go and keep up the good work


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2010, 05:33 PM~16281303
> *My furnace is acting up... whutz up???  :biggrin:
> *


what you need?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good SUR colorado? oh and I guess north too. :biggrin: 

I ain't been on here in a minute, hope everyone is doing good. I'm too lazy to go back and read anything :cheesy: so what's new!? *


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 01:44 AM~16286648
> *What's good SUR colorado? oh and I guess north too.  :biggrin:
> 
> I ain't been on here in a minute, hope everyone is doing good. I'm too lazy to go back and read anything :cheesy:  so what's new!?
> *


same old shit bro how you doing??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2010, 08:04 AM~16287882
> *same old shit bro how you doing??
> *


X2 but I'll take 2 Grants  
Member??....You member :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2010, 01:21 AM~16286557
> *what you need?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 01:44 AM~16286648
> *What's good SUR colorado? oh and I guess north too.  :biggrin:
> 
> I ain't been on here in a minute, hope everyone is doing good. I'm too lazy to go back and read anything :cheesy:  so what's new!?
> *



What up PREZDENT??


Hows the lil one??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 11:52 AM~16289196
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2010, 02:05 PM~16290314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad truck


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2010, 02:05 PM~16290314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 14 2010, 01:43 PM~16290154
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up foo! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2010, 02:17 PM~16290439
> *thats a bad truck
> *


+1


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 02:47 PM~16290734
> *Wut up foo!  :biggrin:
> *


Chiilin chillin homie! How are things?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know where I can find a billet steering wheel adapter?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 14 2010, 03:14 PM~16291012
> *Chiilin chillin homie! How are things?
> *


Im alive, cant complain  my monies is comin in slow at the moment but nuthin that cant be fixed with some time. Hows it goin with you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16291081
> *Anybody know where I can find a billet steering wheel adapter?
> *


there is some on ebay, not quite sure wut your lookin for though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 04:10 PM~16292134
> *there is some on ebay, not quite sure wut your lookin for though.
> *


There isn't any for a pre 67 Impala though


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 05:11 PM~16292139
> *There isn't any for a pre 67 Impala though
> *


Billetspecialties.com has some that says fits most GM. Their link was thru lazerwerks.com which is advertising them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16292221
> *Billetspecialties.com has some that says fits most GM. Their link was thru lazerwerks.com which is advertising them.
> *


Those are nice but looking at the pics they all look to be 9 hole adapters


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:cheesy: And now :rimshot: psot 303


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 14 2010, 05:04 PM~16292083
> *Im alive, cant complain    my monies is comin in slow at the moment but nuthin that cant be fixed with some time. Hows it goin with you?
> *


The same homie....wishing I could afford to play the lotto and never win. :happysad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16291081
> *Anybody know where I can find a billet steering wheel adapter?
> *


I looked through all my paper work but I couldent find anything.Sorry Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 14 2010, 06:38 PM~16293536
> *I looked through all my paper work but I couldent find anything.Sorry Roy.
> *


It's cool bro no problem,thanks for looking


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 14 2010, 06:55 PM~16293704
> *:wave:
> *


What up cuzzin
:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 07:50 PM~16293657
> *It's cool bro no problem,thanks for looking
> *


them people selling them on ebay did you hit them up to see if they had any for a six fo??they might :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went and looked at that 64 on craigslist in pueblo for 3500 and man it was rough it had alot of rust the only thing good was the interior was decent and the motor was okay the rest was shot out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2010, 07:30 PM~16294042
> *I went and looked at that 64 on craigslist in pueblo for 3500 and man it was rough it had alot of rust the only thing good was the interior was decent and the motor was okay the rest was shot out.
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2010, 07:30 PM~16294042
> *I went and looked at that 64 on craigslist in pueblo for 3500 and man it was rough it had alot of rust the only thing good was the interior was decent and the motor was okay the rest was shot out.
> *


This one?
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1553208831.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1551586733.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=38833


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:02 PM~16294352
> *http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=38833
> *


 :0. Road trip!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Larry, if you're interested, I have a lead on a 39 Plymouth. Supposed to be in great shape and homeboy is hurting for money.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:02 PM~16294352
> *http://www.autotraderclassics.com/find/veh...rsationId=38833
> *


Tempting i can make that trip like nothing


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: Whats good coloRadO?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:51 PM~16295816
> *:wave:  Whats good coloRadO?
> *


*What's good primo!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2010, 09:04 AM~16287882
> *same old shit bro how you doing??
> *


*Doing good bRO. I am in New Orleans at the moment, Got another pROmotion Dec. 1st, Closing on a new crib in the white folks neighborhood Tuesday, someone is buying my Fleetwood tomorROw supposedly, my 4 rag is still at the shop sitting in the corner, my daughter gets her license on Wednesday, my son is already 2 1/2 months old, and I'm gaining weight due to lack of exercise! :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 14 2010, 12:28 PM~16289533
> *What up PREZDENT??
> Hows the lil one??
> *



*Please see above ^^^^^ :cheesy: 



What's the word bROther! How are your eyes adjusting to that 73" tv? *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I guess I intROduce my lil Pimp'n to LIL.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16296282
> *Doing good bRO. I am in New Orleans at the moment, Got another pROmotion Dec. 1st, Closing on a new crib in the white folks neighborhood Tuesday, someone is buying my Fleetwood tomorROw supposedly, my 4 rag is still at the shop sitting in the corner, my daughter gets her license on Wednesday, my son is already 2 1/2 months old, and I'm gaining weight due to lack of exercise! :biggrin:
> *


You moving next to me??? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:38 PM~16296462
> *You moving next to me??? :0
> *


*Not that white of a neighborhood :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296446
> *I guess I intROduce my lil Pimp'n to LIL.
> 
> 
> ...


Cute lil one Sean....congrats


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:39 PM~16296486
> *Cute lil one Sean....congrats
> *


*Gracias!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16296482
> *Not that white of a neighborhood  :biggrin:
> *


Hey we got a Black guy that's dating a White chick across the street :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This is as far as it's gotten  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16296533
> *This is as far as it's gotten
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that fuckers  gonna be Sweet...Nice Masterpieces btw


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I like my 4, but I still miss this one....*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*That's all folks!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16296717
> *That's all folks!
> *


Nice update pics Sean,we been waiting for somebody to post updates but everyone is being all scrooge with em 
Thanks and I'll take that c-note via paypal  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16296805
> *Nice update pics Sean,we been waiting for somebody to post updates but everyone is being all scrooge with em
> Thanks and I'll take that c-note via paypal    :biggrin:
> *


*I don't know why peeps try to be all secretive. It's really no big deal, we are gonna see it eventually. And I got your ferria, but not thROugh pay pal. 




















:biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 08:46 PM~16294182
> *This one?
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1553208831.html
> *


na dog I said it was in Pueblo it's this one

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1545436346.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16296914
> *I don't know why peeps try to be all secretive. It's really no big deal, we are gonna see it eventually. And I got your ferria, but not thROugh pay pal.
> :biggrin:
> *


I heard that and damn Sean you buying a new house and selling a car and doing too much homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 14 2010, 09:26 PM~16294620
> *Larry, if you're interested, I have a lead on a 39 Plymouth. Supposed to be in great shape and homeboy is hurting for money.
> *


I was only gonna swoop on this car if I could make a few extra bux is all I'm probably gonna sell my bike or maybe trade it for something but we'll see if I'm able to let it go :biggrin: got any pics of the car btw?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:19 AM~16276709
> *HEY MON
> *


WUS SUP LARRY :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 15 2010, 01:42 AM~16298021
> *WUS SUP LARRY  :wave:
> *


Not much Wrinkles how you doing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 12:18 AM~16297046
> *na dog I said it was in Pueblo it's this one
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1545436346.html
> *


*Looks clean in the pics. It's not worth $3500?*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 11:48 PM~16296643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car is looking good Sean.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2010, 07:17 AM~16298771
> *Looks clean in the pics. It's not worth $3500?
> *



this car has lots of rust


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 11:27 PM~16296282
> *Doing good bRO. I am in New Orleans at the moment, Got another pROmotion Dec. 1st, Closing on a new crib in the white folks neighborhood Tuesday, someone is buying my Fleetwood tomorROw supposedly, my 4 rag is still at the shop sitting in the corner, my daughter gets her license on Wednesday, my son is already 2 1/2 months old, and I'm gaining weight due to lack of exercise! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16296914
> *I don't know why peeps try to be all secretive. It's really no big deal, we are gonna see it eventually. And I got your ferria, but not thROugh pay pal.
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me neither and that bet,damn that one had me sweating it for awhile especially with them starting off 6-0.And me not having the funds like i did when i made that bet. hno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hi


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hello


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hi


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hello,,,,

lol, im trying to get my post count up to catch roy! jus joking.... tgif,,, have a great weekend everyone and if everyone is bored run to the post office and send me a doller or a beer.... thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2010, 08:41 AM~16299341
> *hello,,,,
> 
> lol, im trying to get my post count up to catch roy!  jus joking.... tgif,,, have a great weekend everyone and if everyone is bored run to the post office and send me a doller or a beer.... thanks
> *


 :scrutinize: 































:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY YOU TOOK SOME PICS THE OTHER DAY POST THEM UP.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 09:06 AM~16299539
> *ROY YOU TOOK SOME PICS THE OTHER DAY POST THEM UP.
> *


I didn't take any pics,Fes aint ready to have pics taken of the hopper yet


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 14 2010, 06:51 PM~16293061
> *The same homie....wishing I could afford to play the lotto and never win.  :happysad:
> *


I hear that homie! Hows the ride comin along anyway?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2010, 10:35 AM~16299806
> *I hear that homie! Hows the ride comin along anyway?
> *



Little by little, I will be doing some welding to replace those cancer spots this weekend. How's your ride primo?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 11:08 AM~16299556
> *I didn't take any pics,Fes aint ready to have pics taken of the hopper yet
> *


YOU LOCATE A ADAPTER YET?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 09:50 AM~16299912
> *YOU LOCATE A ADAPTER YET?
> *


Yeah I found one on E-bay by talking to a guy selling a similair one
It's not the one I was looking for but hopefully it works because my car is outta comission til I get this Billet on  
Well off to get my Fred Flintstone on...see you guys inna few :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 09:54 AM~16299943
> *Yeah I found one on E-bay by talking to a guy selling a similair oneIt's not the one I was looking for but hopefully it works because my car is outta comission til I get this Billet on
> Well off to get my Fred Flintstone on...see you guys inna few :biggrin:
> *


thanks Larry for the idea


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 15 2010, 10:47 AM~16299885
> *Little by little, I will be doing some welding to replace those cancer spots this weekend. How's your ride primo?
> *


Sittin in a storage yard with the front clip off and the engine and trans on the ground  I have no room at my casa to work on it and we are in a stupid hoa. So imma prob have the guy that owns the yard get it together so i can move it somewhere i can actually work on it. It needs paint next pero i need monies first.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 11:54 AM~16299943
> *Yeah I found one on E-bay by talking to a guy selling a similair one
> It's not the one I was looking for but hopefully it works because my car is outta comission til I get this Billet on
> Well off to get my Fred Flintstone on...see you guys inna few :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER WORK FAST.... A NICE WEEKEND IS APROACHING. :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16299953
> *Sittin in a storage yard with the front clip off and the engine and trans on the ground    I have no room at my casa to work on it and we are in a stupid hoa. So imma prob have the guy that owns the yard get it together so i can move it somewhere i can actually work on it. It needs paint next pero i need monies first.
> *



That sux homie, where in Denver do you live?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 15 2010, 11:00 AM~16299987
> *That sux homie,  where in Denver do you live?
> *


Im in north denver/thornton just south of 84th and I-25. I dont really want to leave it in his hands to do but i dont have a choice so i can atleast make it mobile.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16296178
> *What's good primo!
> *



Chillen tryin to figure out how to get this exterior trim off the 49 with out messing it up!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2010, 11:08 AM~16300033
> *Im in north denver/thornton just south of 84th and I-25. I dont really want to leave it in his hands to do but i dont have a choice so i can atleast make it mobile.
> *



You aren't too far from me primo. I'm off of 101st and Pecos. I don't have garage space at the moment but I have spots on the side of my house if you ever need to stash your ride.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats going on Chuck I'll get those measurements today i still havent gotten motivated yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:28 PM~16300709
> *Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 15 2010, 11:13 AM~16300069
> *You aren't too far from me primo. I'm off of 101st and Pecos.  I don't have garage space at the moment but I have spots on the side of my house if you ever need to stash your ride.
> *


No shit? I mite have to take you up on that. :biggrin: Wuts the fee?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 15 2010, 11:13 AM~16300069
> *You aren't too far from me primo. I'm off of 101st and Pecos.  I don't have garage space at the moment but I have spots on the side of my house if you ever need to stash your ride.
> *


No shit?! I mite have to take you up on that. Im tired of sittin the summers out. Wuts the fee? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16301098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:22 PM~16301126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco: :around: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16272143
> *Wow....that's what scares me about taking mine off....plus I aint got no more club brothers ta help
> *


You still have club brothers you are like our brother just let us know and we will help you out. :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 15 2010, 12:26 PM~16301161
> *You still have club brothers you are like our brother just let us know and we will help you out. :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16300638
> *Whats going on Chuck I'll get those measurements today i still havent gotten motivated yet
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2010, 01:15 PM~16301077
> *No shit? I mite have to take you up on that. :biggrin:  Wuts the fee?
> *


A case of Pacifico....I know...the fee is up there! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2010, 08:24 AM~16298975
> *this car has lots of rust
> *


yeah it does they probably painted over all that shit and chromed the motor a little and did the interior and it was probably looking good but all that will come back to haunt you if not done right and in this case the haunting is real bad :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16299952
> *thanks Larry for the idea
> *


this pretty thing on my shoulders isn't just for looks aye :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 03:25 PM~16302688
> *this pretty thing on my shoulders isn't just for looks aye  :cheesy:
> *


that big ass hairy mole gives you those ideas? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 04:24 PM~16302681
> *yeah it does they probably painted over all that shit and chromed the motor a little and did the interior and it was probably looking good but all that will come back to haunt you if not done right and in this case the haunting is real bad :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: just do it right the 1st time!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Jan 15 2010, 02:43 PM~16301845
> *A case of Pacifico....I know...the fee is up there!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn baller! Im on a bud light budget here! :biggrin: PM me your number or somethin and we'll see wut we can do. Gotta make sure of the space, its a boat of a car, but its my boat! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 04:29 PM~16302719
> *that big ass hairy mole gives you those ideas? :0
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16301098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Roy next time you come down here I'm gonna show you how fucked up that rim is every spoke moves on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 05:36 PM~16303794
> *
> *


I'm just fuckin wit ya dog :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 05:38 PM~16303807
> *damn Roy next time you come down here I'm gonna show you how fucked up that rim is every spoke moves on it
> *


Damn it's even got custom self truing spokes??? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 06:43 PM~16303862
> *I'm just fuckin wit ya dog :happysad:
> *


I can take a joke homie I ain't sweating it :biggrin: glad you found what you needed though on that steering wheel


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 06:44 PM~16303873
> *Damn it's even got custom self truing spokes??? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2010, 06:48 PM~16303904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's just messing with me because I got mad at him when I went to his house because culdasac security was trippin on me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 05:44 PM~16303877
> *I can take a joke homie I ain't sweating it :biggrin: glad you found what you needed though on that steering wheel
> *


I really hope it works
It's not the one I wanted but O'well :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 05:50 PM~16303916
> *He's just messing with me because I got mad at him when I went to his house because culdasac security was trippin on me :biggrin:
> *


That White girls boyfriend just asked you for a drag on your newport homie,and that was a jack in the Box uniform


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1546759211.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 07:43 PM~16304249
> *:0
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1546759211.html
> *


if those were real d's it might be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 06:51 PM~16304300
> *if those were real d's it might be worth it :biggrin:
> *


That's what i'm sayin


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY, YOU GONNA BRING THE RIDE UP FOR THE BOX. WHEN YOU GET THAT STEERING WHEEL ON? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 07:01 PM~16304376
> *ROY, YOU GONNA BRING THE RIDE UP FOR THE BOX. WHEN YOU GET THAT STEERING WHEEL ON?  :cheesy:
> *


Yes I am,that will probably sometime next week though.....I'll let ya know


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 09:03 PM~16304386
> *Yes I am,that will probably sometime next week though.....I'll let ya know
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP MARCO'S. ANY BITES ON THE CAR?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 09:04 PM~16304397
> *WHAT UP MARCO'S. ANY BITES ON THE CAR?
> *


AND JUST LIKE THAT HE'S GONE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 07:13 PM~16304469
> *AND JUST LIKE THAT HE'S GONE. :biggrin:
> *


Like the wind


































but much more quiet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 12:36 PM~16301252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 15 2010, 10:33 PM~16306510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 10:39 PM~16306557
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Jan 15 2010, 07:13 PM~16304469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 16 2010, 08:35 AM~16308404
> *Whats up Chuck, lot of trades but no cash
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck it 
trade it for a fully done up G-body and cash
I'm sure someone will take you up on that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So since I am no longer with the Lowlifes and I no longer have a 63, I have decided to do a name change and lose my post count. So no more Lowlifes63 ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 16 2010, 09:26 AM~16308612
> *So since I am no longer with the Lowlifes and I no longer have a 63, I have decided to do a name change and lose my post count. So no more Lowlifes63 ...
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2010, 06:51 PM~16304300
> *if those were real d's it might be worth it :biggrin:
> *


they are real Ds but they need new tires. car runs real good just isnt the prettiest


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 16 2010, 12:33 PM~16309415
> *they are real Ds but they need new tires. car runs real good just isnt the prettiest
> *


are they clean :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 16 2010, 10:26 AM~16308612
> *So since I am no longer with the Lowlifes and I no longer have a 63, I have decided to do a name change and lose my post count. So no more Lowlifes63 ...
> *


Well GOODTIMES has a place for you homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 16 2010, 09:35 AM~16308404
> *Whats up Chuck, lot of trades but no cash
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I have a cutty you can finish :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 16 2010, 01:34 PM~16309758
> *Well GOODTIMES has a place for you homie
> *



Gracias homie! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1549276641.html


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Nuevo mexico


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 16 2010, 12:34 PM~16309758
> *Well GOODTIMES has a place for you homie
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn this Ace is soooo nice and I don't even like the color Red
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...eaa60a247#v4-37


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 02:58 PM~16310598
> *Damn this Ace is soooo nice and I don't even like the color Red
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...eaa60a247#v4-37
> *


  THAT FUCKER IS NICE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 16 2010, 09:26 AM~16308612
> *So since I am no longer with the Lowlifes and I no longer have a 63, I have decided to do a name change and lose my post count. So no more Lowlifes63 ...
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 16 2010, 03:09 PM~16310658
> *  THAT FUCKER IS NICE
> *


X76 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 16 2010, 03:09 PM~16310658
> *  THAT FUCKER IS NICE
> *


X77 and thers nothing wrong with the color red 

fixed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 16 2010, 04:51 PM~16311304
> *X77 and thers nothing wrong with the color red
> 
> fixed
> *


I didn't say there was I just grew up hating the color and now that I'm mature I don't hate it anymore just use to living without it  
Now Red on a female is a whole other story :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 05:54 PM~16311323
> *I didn't say there was I just grew up hating the color and now that I'm mature I don't hate it anymore just use to living without it
> Now Red on a female is a whole other story :cheesy:
> *


RED there is no other color :biggrin: and yeah I seen that car the other day on there and it's beautiful


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2010, 05:10 PM~16311421
> *RED there is no other color :biggrin: and yeah I seen that car the other day on there and it's beautiful
> *


I like the way they mural the inside of the molding on Aces.I wish mine was big enough to do that.
I think Imma gold leaf inside of mine


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 03:58 PM~16310598
> *Damn this Ace is soooo nice and I don't even like the color Red
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...eaa60a247#v4-37
> *



yeah thats a dope ass ride!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn these things are getting cheaper and cheaper
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DAKOTA-DIGI...sQ5fAccessories

Hopefully I can cop one this year


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Fes and Roy! Yeah them Dakota digital dashes are dope. Im gonna cop one for the 51.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:03 PM~16311714
> *WHATS UP COLORADO?
> *



Whats up Ralph?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 16 2010, 06:02 PM~16311711
> *What up Fes and Roy! Yeah them Dakota digital dashes are dope. Im gonna cop one for the 51.
> *


What up Huero how's the Bomba coming along homie?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 07:27 PM~16311876
> *What up Huero how's the Bomba coming along homie?
> *



I just moved to a bigger and nicer house so right now im stucc on both of them until i get all caught bacc up with the bills and what not. But the 49 will be done in the next 6 to 8 months. The 51 on the other hand i dont know. Im gonna talk to my club bROthers and see about going full show with it. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 16 2010, 06:37 PM~16311941
> *I just moved to a bigger and nicer house so right now im stucc on both of them until i get all caught bacc up with the bills and what not. But the 49 will be done in the next 6 to 8 months. The 51 on the other hand i dont know. Im gonna talk to my club bROthers and see about going full show with it. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro and these streets aint going nowhere


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 16 2010, 07:02 PM~16311711
> *What up Fes and Roy! Yeah them Dakota digital dashes are dope. Im gonna cop one for the 51.
> *


Whut Up Homie!!! Congrats on moving to a bigger house!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2010, 07:54 PM~16312044
> *Whut Up Homie!!! Congrats on moving to a bigger house!!!
> *



Thanks homie! It feels good to have my kids in a safer neighborhood and it definitely feels nice to be in a nice crib.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 08:38 PM~16311955
> *Sounds good bro and these streets aint going nowhere
> *


Roy got the saw back to the house today and did a big spring cleaning today, too re-arange for the big projects coming up.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Checc these out for my 49. Super dope


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT'S GOING ON FES. :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16311955
> *Sounds good bro and these streets aint going nowhere
> *



I know it bro but damn i wanna be cruising NOW! im so impatient


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 03:58 PM~16310598
> *Damn this Ace is soooo nice and I don't even like the color Red
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...eaa60a247#v4-37
> *



NICE


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

the new shop is up and poppin! come by and check it out, and hit me up for free quotes... i have a nice warm paint booth and i wanna lock my self in there for days just doing the craziest patterns, just needing the rides to work on! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16312514
> *the new shop is up and poppin!  come by and check it out, and hit me up for free quotes...  i have a nice warm paint booth and i wanna lock my self in there for days just doing the craziest patterns, just needing the rides to work on! lol
> *



Nice...congrats on the new shop! If my boy doesnt come through by April, I will be hitting you up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds good bro.... let me know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16312994
> *sounds good bro.... let me know
> *



Will do Primo...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

im trying to get a 64 if anyone know of one 4sale or trade..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 09:55 PM~16313001
> *im trying to get a 64 if anyone know of one 4sale or trade..
> *



I miss my 64...How much you looking to spend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

just seeing whats out there.. ive had 6 other impalas b4 but never done a 64


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 10:10 PM~16313120
> *just seeing whats out there.. ive had 6 other impalas b4 but never done a 64
> *



Tried PMing you...is your mailbox full?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

chit, im not good at this computer stuff,il see if i can figure it out... if not my email is [email protected]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16313190
> *chit, im not good at this computer stuff,il see if i can figure it out... if not my email is [email protected]
> *



Email sent


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

cool homeslice, i figured it out... lol,had 2 get lil badass billy up to show me what im doing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 10:31 PM~16313273
> *cool homeslice, i figured it out... lol,had 2 get lil badass billy up to show me what im doing
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 16 2010, 10:26 AM~16308612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 06:44 PM~16311605
> *Damn these things are getting cheaper and cheaper
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DAKOTA-DIGI...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 17 2010, 10:18 AM~16315663
> *
> *


BUDDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 16 2010, 07:00 PM~16312075
> *Roy got the saw back to the house today and did a big spring cleaning today, too re-arange for the big projects coming up.
> *


Sounds good Chuck
Once my adapter gets in I'll let you know so we can set something up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2010, 07:52 PM~16312514
> *the new shop is up and poppin!  come by and check it out, and hit me up for free quotes...  i have a nice warm paint booth and i wanna lock my self in there for days just doing the craziest patterns, just needing the rides to work on! lol
> *


You should hook up my 63 for free so it will be like a Rolling billboard
I'm always out on them streets :biggrin: 
And word of mouth travels fast :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 08:08 AM~16315384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is nice
Was it hard for him to put in?
I also probably wanna get one of those half wraps like he has on his steering wheel


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16312090
> *WHAT'S GOING ON FES. :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Chuck!!! Hey I just remembered do you still need a quote on those battery's I'm slippin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2010, 12:18 PM~16315959
> *Whutz Good Chuck!!! Hey I just remembered do you still need a quote on those battery's I'm slippin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


When you get a chance. No rush, i don't have the funds for them at the moment anyways. I just saved my money for the transport of the regal from florida, I changed my mind on driving it here from florida. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 17 2010, 12:28 PM~16316297
> *When you get a chance. No rush, i don't have the funds for them at the moment anyways. I just saved my money for the transport of the regal from florida, I changed my mind on driving it here from florida. :biggrin:
> *


Datz cool, I'll let you know tuesday cuz they probably closed on Monday!!! and why did you change your mind about driving it? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2010, 01:43 PM~16316379
> *Datz cool, I'll let you know tuesday cuz they probably closed on Monday!!! and why did you change your mind about driving it?  :biggrin:
> *


Because,i found a guy with a two car transport that would bring it here for $800. That was only $150 more than me driving it here. And the fact that i would not be able to get 32 hours of my life back. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 17 2010, 11:05 AM~16315892
> *That thing is nice
> Was it hard for him to put in?
> I also probably wanna get one of those half wraps like he has on his steering wheel
> *


I was posting it up so you can see the digital dash :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 12:47 PM~16316741
> *I was posting it up so you can see the digital dash :biggrin:
> *


That's why I said that thing is nice first,then I seen the wrap on the steering wheel and was thinking about to put one on mine or not :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 17 2010, 02:02 PM~16316853
> *That's why I said that thing is nice first,then I seen the wrap on the steering wheel and was thinking about to put one on mine or not :biggrin:
> *


it's nice but if you have a white one like he does you'll be wearing gloves just like him so it doesn't get all dirty :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 02:19 PM~16316942
> *it's nice but if you have a white one like he does you'll be wearing gloves just like him so it doesn't get all dirty :biggrin:
> *


i dont think i have ever seen him drive it without gloves


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 17 2010, 02:41 PM~16317059
> *i dont think i have ever seen him drive it without gloves
> *


Nope he pimps the white gloves


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 01:19 PM~16316942
> *it's nice but if you have a white one like he does you'll be wearing gloves just like him so it doesn't get all dirty :biggrin:
> *


Wow gloves huh?
Nah I'll just keep that fawker bare,then I could just clean it up whenever


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1556263405.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 17 2010, 02:52 PM~16317134
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1556263405.html
> *


looks good who owns it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 02:06 PM~16317213
> *looks good who owns it?
> *


I don't know just seen it :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 02:19 PM~16316942
> *it's nice but if you have a white one like he does you'll be wearing gloves just like him so it doesn't get all dirty :biggrin:
> *


Inever seen him wear gloves while driving but i dont think i ever saw it move . I bet jr looks like capone e huh.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 03:40 PM~16317466
> *Inever seen him wear gloves while driving but i dont think i ever saw it move . I bet jr looks like capone e huh.
> *


you think he looks pakastani?? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:43 PM~16317485
> *you think he looks pakastani?? :cheesy:
> *


No i dont just messin around :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 03:48 PM~16317515
> *No i dont just messin around :biggrin:
> *


see the gloves


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 02:52 PM~16317544
> *see the gloves
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS THOUGHT THE GLOVES WERE FOR JUST INCASE YOU HAD TO PUT IN WORK ON SOMEONE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 17 2010, 04:12 PM~16317653
> *I ALWAYS THOUGHT THE GLOVES WERE FOR JUST INCASE YOU HAD TO PUT IN WORK ON SOMEONE :cheesy:
> *


na bro you know the old saying "the gloves are off" thats when you have to put in work on someone :biggrin: No joking aside if I had that steering wheel I'd wear gloves too because it's a beautiful steering wheel and would look like shit with dirty hand prints all over it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:14 PM~16317665
> *na bro you know the old saying "the gloves are off" thats when you have to put in work on someone :biggrin: No joking aside if I had that steering wheel I'd wear gloves too because it's a beautiful steering wheel and would look like shit with dirty hand prints all over it.
> *


I had a White leather grant one on Vynetyme and that fucker needed to be scrubbed every week


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 17 2010, 01:29 PM~16316629
> *Because,i found a guy with a two car transport that would bring it here for $800. That was only $150 more than me driving it here. And the fact that i would not be able to get 32 hours of my life back. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:52 PM~16317544
> *see the gloves
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 03:40 PM~16317466
> *Inever seen him wear gloves while driving but i dont think i ever saw it move . I bet jr looks like capone e huh.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:52 PM~16317544
> *see the gloves
> 
> 
> ...


He should get them bedazzled :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16318870
> *He should get them bedazzled :biggrin:
> *


then they'll match your socks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 03:58 PM~16310598
> *Damn this Ace is soooo nice and I don't even like the color Red
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...eaa60a247#v4-37
> *


Did you know it's a conversion it was a bubbletop??Jr brought it to my attention


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16319016
> *then they'll match your socks
> *


Chicks love em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 07:22 PM~16319101
> *Chicks love em
> *


Maybe the chicks in wyoming because everytime I see you with chicks your getting shot down :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16319199
> *Maybe the chicks in wyoming because everytime I see you with chicks your getting shot down :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Ah come on Larry you know thats not true i just dont like to try hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 07:34 PM~16319213
> *Ah come on Larry you know thats not true i just dont like to try hard
> *


okay bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That 61 is up to 25,700 i didnt realize that car was from Utah .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 07:40 PM~16319255
> *That 61 is up to 25,700 i didnt realize that car was from Utah .
> *


it was built by ultimate ryders


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16319276
> *it was built by ultimate ryders
> *


Vmax built it he builds some nice cars too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 07:44 PM~16319306
> *Vmax built it he builds some nice cars too
> *


yeah


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up JR have you started on your next car yet ?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 17 2010, 07:45 PM~16319321
> *Whats up JR have you started on your next car yet ?
> *


Not yet bro.I have no $$$$$$ :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 17 2010, 07:50 PM~16319372
> *Not yet bro.I have no $$$$$$ :angry:
> *


I hear ya bro i'm about ready to rob a bank or something


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 17 2010, 02:57 AM~16314954
> *:wave:
> *


I was gonna hit you up this weekend but got too busy, it cool if i roll by this week sometime? Let me know a good time for you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16320225
> *WHATS UP JR
> *


Not much.How you doing Ralph?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 17 2010, 08:43 PM~16319999
> *I was gonna hit you up this weekend but got too busy, it cool if i roll by this week sometime? Let me know a good time for you homie.  :biggrin:
> *


Sure primo, I work graves so im home during the days, just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16320225
> *WHATS UP JR
> *


is your car done yet?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC PASSIN BY STAY UP COLORADO


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone heard anything from SWIPH???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Martin Luther King day errrbody


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

any good exhaust shops in the springs?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16325422
> *any good exhaust shops in the springs?
> *



What up Cip?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

1966 Chevrolet impala Super Sport For Sale 6,500 or best offer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 18 2010, 11:32 AM~16325814
> *1966 Chevrolet impala Super Sport For Sale 6,500 or best offer
> *


Gotta post pics if you want to sell anything bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

click into my account its my personal photo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 18 2010, 10:52 AM~16325997
> *click into my account its my personal photo
> *


Not working


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 12:27 PM~16326308
> *Not working
> *


red x


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 AM~16325422
> *any good exhaust shops in the springs?
> *


Hit up Muffler Masters on Filmore and Stone!!

Mike's good people 719-636-1087. Let him know i sent ya, he might cut you a break


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2010, 11:31 AM~16326344
> *Whutz Good CO!!!!
> *



Wuz good Pimp'n!!!!!

You a old ass ***** today huh!!! J/P bro  

 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 18 2010, 12:36 PM~16326410
> *Wuz good Pimp'n!!!!!
> 
> You a old ass ***** today huh!!! J/P bro
> ...


 :biggrin: yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 AM~16326490
> *:biggrin: yessur!!!
> *


Happy Birfday you old fawker :biggrin: 
Damn it's my wife B-day tomorrow I better get my shit together (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 12:52 PM~16326538
> *Happy Birfday you old fawker :biggrin:
> Damn it's my wife B-day tomorrow I better get my shit together (no ****)
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2010, 12:44 PM~16326490
> *:biggrin: yessur!!!
> *


Happy bday! 

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz Cumpleanos Tio Fes!


It was cool kickin it with you Springs Homies yesterday. Had a good time!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 18 2010, 01:11 PM~16326683
> *Happy bday!
> 
> Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 02:28 PM~16327435
> *Feliz Cumpleanos Tio Fes!
> It was cool kickin it with you Springs Homies yesterday. Had a good time!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2010, 12:31 PM~16326344
> *Whutz Good CO!!!!
> *



Happy birthday homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 12:52 PM~16326538
> *Happy Birfday you old fawker :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FES. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to all you guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up wedo


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16331877
> *whats up wedo
> *


BUDDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16332090
> *BUDDY
> *



whats up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16332146
> *whats  up
> *


WAITING FOR YOU TO CALL ME BACK. WHAT ARE YOU DOING DUDE?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16331877
> *whats up wedo
> *



Chillen what are you up to? you said you was gonna call me bacc and you never did. What up with that


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16332167
> *WAITING FOR YOU TO CALL ME BACK. WHAT ARE YOU DOING DUDE?
> *



See Chucc how you are :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16334385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 11:44 PM~16334893
> *
> *



How was the weekend homie?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16334966
> *How was the weekend homie?
> *


it was good i went and got some spark plugs and wires for the impala and the valve cover gaskets how was your weekend homez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16335008
> *it was good i went and got some spark plugs and wires for the impala and the valve cover gaskets how was your weekend homez
> *



It was chill, had to work on Saturday night, then cruised down to the Springs and hung out with the City Wide guys for Rich's bday.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:55 PM~16335023
> *It was chill, had to work on Saturday night, then cruised down to the Springs and hung out with the City Wide guys for Rich's bday.
> *


cool how did that turn out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 12:02 AM~16335127
> *cool how did that turn out
> *



It was cool, some nice cars out there. Cool to kick back with a group of people with the same love as I for Low Riding.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335172
> *It was cool, some nice cars out there. Cool to kick back with a group of people with the same love as I for Low Riding.
> *


 hell yea homez :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16335172
> *It was cool, some nice cars out there. Cool to kick back with a group of people with the same love as I for Low Riding.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335172
> *It was cool, some nice cars out there. Cool to kick back with a group of people with the same love as I for Low Riding.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Now I gotta make it out to La Junta for the Most Hated BBQ! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16335280
> *Now I gotta make it out to La Junta for the Most Hated BBQ!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: 
Hopefully they have it again this year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 19 2010, 12:13 AM~16335280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1556710871.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16335428
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sooo...youre saying theres a chance!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1545428323.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GREAT TIMES :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 AM~16335515
> *GREAT TIMES :yes:
> *



Nice...at least everyone has good taste in hair cuts! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:40 PM~16335522
> *Nice...at least everyone has good taste in hair cuts!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah....I think we all are bald...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Were those all La Junta ? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16335670
> *Were those all La Junta ?  :0
> *


nah not all of them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 12:59 AM~16335694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Joe Ray...cool guy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Goodnight all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

How long ago waqs all this Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hot off the press I just took them out tonight custom homemade floorpans for sale with mounting screws LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not fucking around with patch panels this will have a new floor with either different or new floor braces.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:03 AM~16336101
> *I'm not fucking around with patch panels this will have a new floor with either different or new floor braces.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...so do you have a donor for the new floor since no patch panels are being used?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 02:18 AM~16336174
> *Damn...so do you have a donor for the new floor since no patch panels are being used?
> *


no I will buy a whole new floor pan that is reproduction. If there were alot of 59s then I'd use a donor car but around here there hard to find. I found a 4dr but I'm still waiting on the guy to say if I can get it or not because he promised it to someone else the floor has a few small holes but if the braces are good I'll use them instead of purchasing new ones.So for now I'm gonna cut it all out and by then I'll see if that 4dr is available.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:20 AM~16336183
> *no I will buy a whole new floor pan that is reproduction. If there were alot of 59s then I'd use a donor car but around here there hard to find. I found a 4dr but I'm still waiting on the guy to say if I can get it or not because he promised it to someone else the floor has a few small holes but if the braces are good I'll use them instead of purchasing new ones.So for now I'm gonna cut it all out and by then I'll see if that 4dr is available.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Nice...good luck with everything primo and keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 02:22 AM~16336188
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice...good luck with everything primo and keep us posted on the progress.
> *


I will. I was told if the floors are bad but the outside panels are good then I'm in good shape so looks like I'm good. I'm not to worried about the floor pans I'll be able to do all the work myself so should be cool.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:24 AM~16336199
> *I will. I was told if the floors are bad but the outside panels are good then I'm in good shape so looks like I'm good. I'm not to worried about the floor pans I'll be able to do all the work myself so should be cool.
> *



Mad respect homie for you doing all the work yourself.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 02:33 AM~16336230
> *Mad respect homie for you doing all the work yourself.
> *


I have to no one knows shit around here and I can't afford to pay anyone :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:35 AM~16336235
> *I have to no one knows shit around here and I can't afford to pay anyone :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: Im in the same boat..well...the I cant afford to pay anyone....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 01:03 AM~16336101
> *I'm not fucking around with patch panels this will have a new floor with either different or new floor braces.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU SAID YOU WERE STARTING


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

G
O
O
D

M
O
R
N
I
N
G

C
O


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2010, 11:29 PM~16296319
> *Please see above ^^^^^ :cheesy:
> What's the word bROther! How are your eyes adjusting to that 73" tv?
> *



They've adjusted...but for the first few days I was a little nauseous..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy late B-DAY Fes.


Larry- those daytons are a little rough( not show stopping but saveable(?)) 



and the guy selling the green fleetwood in the springs is a guy named Steve he is who I got my white fleetwood from


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 19 2010, 10:23 AM~16337727
> *Happy late B-DAY Fes.
> Larry- those daytons are a little rough( not show stopping but saveable(?))
> and the guy selling the green fleetwood in the springs is a guy named Steve    he is who I got my white fleetwood from
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's going on mi gente!?


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calijay_@Jan 19 2010, 01:59 PM~16339716
> *:biggrin:
> *


see now did that hurt?? :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 10:16 AM~16337661
> *Whut Up Colorado!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Happy belated homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

saved from page 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 04:51 PM~16342439
> *saved from page 2
> *


what up Larry,how you doing bro?
Can't wait to see that 9 done bro.
wish I had the scratch,and patience like you to start


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 19 2010, 03:21 PM~16340576
> *Happy belated homie
> *


Thanks homie!!! Did you watch the Nugs and the Jazz? Melo went off in the 2nd half!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 05:06 PM~16342592
> *Thanks homie!!! Did you watch the Nugs and the Jazz? Melo went off in the 2nd half!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Did you wash the Lakers and the Mayic? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:16 PM~16342728
> *Did you wash the Lakers and the Mayic? :cheesy:
> *


I didn't watch it but I know who won!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16342738
> *I didn't watch it but I know who won!!!
> *


Gonna be an interesting playoff :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got my damn steering wheel on finally but now I'm stuck on stupid on the horn
Sure hope I didn't get the wrong adapter but shit is confusing not like a regular Grant wheel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:03 PM~16342572
> *what up Larry,how you doing bro?
> Can't wait to see that 9 done bro.
> wish I had the scratch,and patience like you to start
> *


I'm doing good Roy how you doing? I can't wait to see the car done myself. I don't have the scratch I just have to work on it little at a time and I have the patience because this is the car I want. I can sell it and buy something done but to be riding in something that I might say to myself well if I would of built this car I would of done this different or it's not really my kind of car but it's done. That just doesn't sit well with me. Honestly and I'm not gonna say what car it was but I could of had a done 64 vert with a full wrapped frame and chrome undercarriage freshly redone doing like 40" hop looking real good too but I don't want to settle you know?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16342755
> *Gonna be an interesting playoff :0
> *


  It should be!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 05:21 PM~16342781
> *I'm doing good Roy how you doing? I can't wait to see the car done myself. I don't have the scratch I just have to work on it little at a time and I have the patience because this is the car I want. I can sell it and buy something done but to be riding in something that I might say to myself well if I would of built this car I would of done this different or it's not really my kind of car but it's done. That just doesn't sit well with me. Honestly and I'm not gonna say what car it was but I could of had a done 64 vert with a full wrapped frame and chrome undercarriage freshly redone doing like 40" hop looking real good too but I don't want to settle you know?*


 :0 
*Big props homie *you have that patience in you
Now if it was me........ :biggrin: 
I woulda been all over that shizznit and flossin :cheesy: ....well maybe not a 64 though.....nothing against em just not a favorite of mine 
But I woulda took that fawker just to hustle some cheddar :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:25 PM~16342837
> *:0
> Big props homie you have that patience in you
> Now if it was me........ :biggrin:
> ...


I really thought about that but if I wasn't buying a 56-57 vert with the cash which I know I still couldn't afford then whats the point my next choice is a 59 hardtop so I just stuck with the 59.It'll take time but It'll be worth it to me in the end and I'll have something I can be proud of.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 05:27 PM~16342860
> *I really thought about that but if I wasn't buying a 56-57 vert with the cash which I know I still couldn't afford then whats the point my next choice is a 59 hardtop so I just stuck with the 59.It'll take time but It'll be worth it to me in the end and I'll have something I can be proud of.
> *


That's cool bro,I'm happy for you.....gonna be a long road but by the looks of your last ride a journey well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:30 PM~16342905
> *That's cool bro,I'm happy for you.....gonna be a long road but by the looks of your last ride a journey well worth it :thumbsup:
> *


I started grinding the welds out of the floor today but ran out of time because I had to work. Tomorrow I'll have the back half out and I'll start working towards the front half. I'm telling ya bro this ride is gonna make my elco look like junk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 05:32 PM~16342931
> *I started grinding the welds out of the floor today but ran out of time because I had to work. Tomorrow I'll have the back half out and I'll start working towards the front half. I'm telling ya bro this ride is gonna make my elco look like junk
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 07:18 PM~16343583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when did you take that pic Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16343606
> *when did you take that pic Roy?
> *


Last year just found it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Notice the different Knock offs,side trim,and how high the back is?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:26 PM~16343709
> *Notice the different Knock offs,side trim,and how high the back is?
> *


and my muffler aint draggin there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16343696
> *Last year just found it :biggrin:
> *


Oh okay I was just wondering if you guys had snow there now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 06:28 PM~16343752
> *Oh okay I was just wondering if you guys had snow there now?
> *


we got like 2" earlier it snowed like a SOB for like 45 minutes
But none stuck to the road
Hey you know anything about Billet Steering wheels?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 07:30 PM~16343780
> *we got like 2" earlier it snowed like a SOB for like 45 minutes
> But none stuck to the road
> Hey you know anything about Billet Steering wheels?
> *


damn 2" that quick but glad it didn't stick I'm tired of winter. Na I don't know much about them steering wheels Jr is the only one that I know who has one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 08:00 PM~16344904
> *damn 2" that quick but glad it didn't stick I'm tired of winter. Na I don't know much about them steering wheels Jr is the only one that I know who has one
> *


yeah I seen JR's but mine is different,it's a 6 hole and the bolts are on the inside  
O'well I'll figure something out :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 09:15 PM~16345096
> *yeah I seen JR's but mine is different,it's a 6 hole and the bolts are on the inside
> O'well I'll figure something out :happysad:
> *


so the adapter didn't work??Or whats the problem?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16345389
> *so the adapter didn't work??Or whats the problem?
> *


Adapter worked steering wheel is on the car but you screw in the horn from the back \
I'm like WTF?
Maybe I need a different adapter


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

fk the horn, just get one of those lowrider bike horns u honk and mount it on your wing glass..lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16345603
> *fk the horn, just get one of those lowrider bike horns u honk and mount it on your wing glass..lol
> *


Thats what I'd do :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 AM~16336084
> *Hot off the press I just took them out tonight custom homemade floorpans for sale with mounting screws LOL
> 
> 
> ...


that cars guna be sick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 08:59 PM~16345665
> *Thats what I'd do :biggrin:
> *


It's either get another adapter,drill 3 holes in the horn part,or glue the shit outta it :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:04 PM~16345730
> *that cars guna be sick
> *


He'll be installing the chrome floors later this week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16345786
> *It's either get another adapter,drill 3 holes in the horn part,or glue the shit outta it :happysad:
> *


drill the 3 holes in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:18 PM~16345962
> *drill the 3 holes in it
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16345730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: I wish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:32 PM~16346165
> *Thanks bro
> :cheesy: I wish
> *


I know your just sending those "patch panels" in for chrome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:48 PM~16346424
> *I know your just sending those "patch panels" in for chrome
> *


chrome patch panels and the screws to hold them in will be gold :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16346622
> *chrome patch panels and the screws to hold them in will be gold :cheesy:
> *


exactly what I was thinking,well I was thinking Gold welds but.....ya get tha point eh? :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16346622
> *chrome patch panels and the screws to hold them in will be gold :cheesy:
> *


Are you taking her to shows after shes finished


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16346735
> *Are you taking her to shows after shes finished
> *


she'll take me to the shows with my foot on the gas pedal homie  I'll show it here and there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16346735
> *Are you taking her to shows after shes finished
> *


Shit shows will be coming to him :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:59 PM~16346645
> *exactly what I was thinking,well I was thinking Gold welds but.....ya get tha point eh? :biggrin:
> *


na dog screws that stuck out under the car that stab your fucking head when your under the car is far more gangster :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:06 PM~16346782
> *Shit shows will be coming to him :cheesy:
> *


I wish I can barely get people down here to eat free bbq and drink free beer


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:05 PM~16346771
> *she'll take me to the shows with my foot on the gas pedal homie  I'll show it here and there
> *


hell yea thats guna a bad ass ride mis respetos ese cause iv seen that elco i know this is guna be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:06 PM~16346789
> *na dog screws that stuck out under the car that stab your fucking head when your under the car is far more gangster :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
I see what yous saying now


Like somebody tries to steal yo exhaust.................then *bam!!!* yo car sticks those mofos in da head..........gangsterism at it's finest homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16346839
> *:cheesy:
> I see what yous saying now
> Like somebody tries to steal yo exhaust.................then bam!!! yo car sticks those mofos in da head..........gangsterism at it's finest homie
> *


yeah and set me straight if I get under there I need to know my role


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 11:08 PM~16346832
> *hell yea thats guna a bad ass ride mis respetos ese cause iv seen that elco i know this is guna be bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna take it to a whole new level and my bros ride is my inspiration that 63 is super clean bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:08 PM~16346832
> *hell yea thats guna a bad ass ride mis respetos ese cause iv seen that elco i know this is guna be bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like your ride is coming along good bro(SHOWLOW68)....got a bigger picture of it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:10 PM~16346871
> *Looks like your ride is coming along good bro(SHOWLOW68)....got a bigger picture of it?
> *


x2


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16346867
> *I'm gonna take it to a whole new level and my bros ride is my inspiration that 63 is super clean bro
> *


all your guys ride are clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16346867
> *I'm gonna take it to a whole new level and my bros ride is my inspiration that 63 is super clean bro
> *


JR's car aint no damn joke....it's my inspiration as well
I can only imagine what the next one is gonna look like :worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16346871
> *Looks like your ride is coming along good bro(SHOWLOW68)....got a bigger picture of it?
> *


i havnt really done much to it the pic i got was how it was before i primerd it grey it still the same :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:13 PM~16346931
> *i havnt really done much to it the pic i got was how it was before i primerd it grey it still the same :biggrin:
> *


Looks really clean
nice to see another Chevy out in them calles
can't wait to see the finished project bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:12 PM~16346915
> *JR's car aint no damn joke....it's my inspiration as well
> I can only imagine what the next one is gonna look like :worship:
> *


It's gonna take us a few years but MOST HATED is still doing it's thing and is gonna show how much class we really have


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16346969
> *It's gonna take us a few years but MOST HATED is still doing it's thing and is gonna show how much class we really have
> *


You have already done that....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16346968
> *Looks really clean
> nice to see another Chevy out in them calles
> can't wait to see the finished project bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro and yea lets keep hittin them calles and keep representing this LOWRIDER VIDA cant wait to get her dun ill be hittin them bbqs with you guys


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16346969
> *It's gonna take us a few years but MOST HATED is still doing it's thing and is gonna show how much class we really have
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:18 PM~16347022
> *You have already done that....
> *


   one more time never hurts bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just got all the info on my ride tonight,was really cool to hear about all the stuff.
Makes me want to keep the car even more and make it a better ride
Imma ask Santa Clause for a few early presents like a plasma and welder after this season is over


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:20 PM~16347049
> *   one more time never hurts bro
> *


we should roll your ride with no floors and kiss boots and throw a Flintstone down to the bowling alley bro :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:21 PM~16347061
> *I just got all the info on my ride tonight,was really cool to hear about all the stuff.
> Makes me want to keep the car even more and make it a better ride
> Imma ask Santa Clause for a few early presents like a plasma and welder after this season is over
> *


damn plasma cutters are spendy.I bought a used lincoln welder off my uncle who aquired it at an auction so I got a good deal and I really like it. It's wire fed with bottle capabilities.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:20 PM~16347049
> *   one more time never hurts bro
> *


time to get a yob.....I wanna be in the loop too :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16347081
> *we should roll your ride with no floors and kiss boots and throw a Flintstone down to the bowling alley bro :cheesy:
> *


yabba dabba doooo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16347100
> *time to get a yob.....I wanna be in the loop too :biggrin:
> *


In the MOST HATED loop :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16347090
> *damn plasma cutters are spendy.I bought a used lincoln welder off my uncle who aquired it at an auction so I got a good deal and I really like it. It's wire fed with bottle capabilities.
> *


Nice so is it pretty easy to learn as you go,or do you gotta practice on all kinds of chit for months first?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16347114
> *In the MOST HATED loop :cheesy:
> *


I'm pretty sure I'm HATED by alot of people :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16347125
> *Nice so is it pretty easy to learn as you go,or do you gotta practice on all kinds of chit for months first?
> *


depends what your welding. If your gonna weld sheet metal that needs to have a great finish to it then yes it would be wise to practice but on some stuff you don't need very much knowledge and can learn as you go. I am self taught.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:27 PM~16347160
> *depends what your welding. If your gonna weld sheet metal that needs to have a great finish to it then yes it would be wise to practice but on some stuff you don't need very much knowledge and can learn as you go. I am self taught.
> *


I'll be dropping off da rag in October :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:25 PM~16347139
> *I'm pretty sure I'm HATED by alot of people :biggrin:
> *


were not really HATED and I"m sure you know that. We picked the name because yes around La junta the cops hate and people hate when you have nice things but we get along well with everybody. Were more into class then trying to take over the lowrider game or the streets. We just want to be the best we can be is all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16347177
> *I'll be dropping off da rag in October :cheesy:
> *


I'll find a hardtop and weld a top on it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:28 PM~16347183
> *were not really HATED and I"m sure you know that. We picked the name because yes around La junta the cops hate and people hate when you have nice things but we get along well with everybody. Were more into class then trying to take over the lowrider game or the streets. We just want to be the best we can be is all
> *


You guys are very Humble and that's a cool thing :thumbsup: 


So now on to portant tings.....gonna have a Picnic or what?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16347061
> *I just got all the info on my ride tonight,was really cool to hear about all the stuff.
> Makes me want to keep the car even more and make it a better ride
> Imma ask Santa Clause for a few early presents like a plasma and welder after this season is over
> *


I thought you already had a tv. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:29 PM~16347195
> *I'll find a hardtop and weld a top on it for ya :biggrin:
> *


As long as it has a big ass moonroof :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16347230
> *As long as it has a big ass moonroof :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah but don't stick your head out of it because it'll be jagged then a mother fucker because I don't own a plasma cutter LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16347216
> *I thought you already had a tv. :biggrin:
> *


Can't have plasmas in this elevation unless you buy those fuckers that are 3x the price because they hummmmm(no ****)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 12:07 AM~16346812
> *I wish I can barely get people down here to eat free bbq and drink free beer
> *


You said beer, that means jerry will be on here soon. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:32 PM~16347245
> *hell yeah but don't stick your head out of it because it'll be jagged then a mother fucker because I don't own a plasma cutter LOL
> *


Shit it can even be a pop up homie....I aint HATING :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 19 2010, 10:33 PM~16347266
> *You said beer, that means jerry will be on here soon. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
Beer is a good thing :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:35 PM~16347295
> *:happysad:
> Beer is a good thing :happysad:
> *


Just ask Chrisladen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16347207
> *You guys are very Humble and that's a cool thing :thumbsup:
> So now on to portant tings.....gonna have a Picnic or what?
> *


Thats something the club will have to talk about it.But don't worry Roy we'll let you know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:33 PM~16347268
> *Shit it can even be a pop up homie....I aint HATING :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:38 PM~16347337
> *Thats something the club will have to talk about it.But don't worry Roy we'll let you know.
> *


Shit we can even just throw a MICROwave homie
I'll get a bunch of Reynaldo's burritos and we can take turns using the MICROwave
at the MICROparty :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:42 PM~16347410
> *Shit we can even just throw a MICROwave homie
> I'll get a bunch of Reynaldo's burritos and we can take turns using the MICROwave
> at the MICROparty :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good we'll do some chips and dip too :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 PM~16346812
> *I wish I can barely get people down here to eat free bbq and drink free beer
> *



You had me at free....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:44 PM~16347436
> *Sounds good we'll do some chips and dip too :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro
I was wanting to go down there anyway sometime soon just to get all the dust outta the TWB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 10:46 PM~16347457
> *You had me at free....
> *


 :happysad: 
:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16347461
> *Sounds good bro
> I was wanting to go down there anyway sometime soon just to get all the dust outta the TWB
> *


Whats TWB??Come on down bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:49 PM~16347495
> *Whats TWB??Come on down bro
> *


Topless White Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:50 PM~16347511
> *Topless White Bitch :biggrin:
> *


Oh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean how you doing bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:51 PM~16347523
> *and Fes
> *


Just checking in here and there... bored!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 10:53 PM~16347548
> *Just checking in here and there... bored!!!
> *


Yeah me too finally got a wheel on my car
ready to ride now once the weather gets a few degrees warmer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Big C and Jeff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 11:53 PM~16347548
> *Just checking in here and there... bored!!!
> *


Thats what I do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:54 PM~16347566
> *Yeah me too finally got a wheel on my car
> ready to ride now once the weather gets a few degrees warmer
> *


  Thutz whutz up!!!  any pics of the new steering wheel?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We should do like a Bowling thing in the winter since it's too cold to cruise.....unless yous guys are scared uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:56 PM~16347586
> *Thats what I do
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:57 PM~16347598
> *We should do like a Bowling thing in the winter since it's too cold to cruise.....unless yous guys are scared uffin:
> *


Im down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16347591
> * Thutz whutz up!!!   any pics of the new steering wheel?
> *


Nah I gotta figure out how to put the horn on but it's this one in the link :biggrin: 
http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/sw-impala-x.htm


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:58 PM~16347619
> *Nah I gotta figure out how to put the horn on but it's this one in the link :biggrin:
> http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/sw-impala-x.htm
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16347586
> *Thats what I do
> *


Don't lie you and me both live on here :biggrin: 



You are on cuz you aint got no work when at work



And I'm on because I aint got no life when at home :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Full house tonight

BigCeez, fesboogie, RAG3ROY, JETHROW-BODEAN, SHOWLOW 68, MOSTHATED CC


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT'S UP CO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:06 PM~16347729
> *Full house tonight
> 
> BigCeez, fesboogie, RAG3ROY, JETHROW-BODEAN, SHOWLOW 68, MOSTHATED CC
> *


We need to get all those Denver guys in here so we can get some Statewide stuff going on and get some functions going involving all parts of Colorado....that would be cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jeff


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16347775
> *What up Jeff
> *


NOT SHIT ROY AND YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16347766
> *We need to get all those Denver guys in here so we can get some Statewide stuff going on and get some functions going involving all parts of Colorado....that would be cool
> *


Atleast there's more now than there use to be...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:12 PM~16347800
> *NOT SHIT ROY AND YOU
> *


same ol homie ready for the weather to get up so I can get out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 20 2010, 12:08 AM~16347756
> *WHAT'S UP CO :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:12 PM~16347811
> *same ol homie ready for the weather to get up so I can get out
> *


HELL YEAH I HEAR YOU. YOU STILL GOING TO PAINT YOU SHIT? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16347766
> *We need to get all those Denver guys in here so we can get some Statewide stuff going on and get some functions going involving all parts of Colorado....that would be cool
> *



Im trying homie, I really am. They are really wanting the down South crew to attend some of the CLA meetings. I mean, you should seen how cheezed everyone was to see Ben from Sweet Dreams at one of the meetings. I dont mind driving down to you guys. After kicking it last weekend with Chris and them, I think its worth it. Its like an extended family.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16347857
> *HELL YEAH I HEAR YOU. YOU STILL GOING TO PAINT YOU SHIT?  :biggrin:
> *


probably not this year,I don't want to do it if it aint gonna be all the way so
maybe next depending on my yob situation :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16347794
> *
> *



Whats up homie, weather is starting to warm up. You need to bring the ranfla over so we can get her straight and ready for paint


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:17 PM~16347869
> *Im trying homie, I really am. They are really wanting the down South crew to attend some of the CLA meetings. I mean, you should seen how cheezed everyone was to see Ben from Sweet Dreams at one of the meetings. I dont mind driving down to you guys. After kicking it last weekend with Chris and them, I think its worth it. Its like an extended family.
> *


Imma try to make the next meeting
I aint a President to a club or nada but I think we can get a few guys to attend


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:17 PM~16347874
> *probably not this year,I don't want to do it if it aint gonna be all the way so
> maybe next depending on my yob situation :happysad:
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 12:17 AM~16347869
> *Im trying homie, I really am. They are really wanting the down South crew to attend some of the CLA meetings. I mean, you should seen how cheezed everyone was to see Ben from Sweet Dreams at one of the meetings. I dont mind driving down to you guys. After kicking it last weekend with Chris and them, I think its worth it. Its like an extended family.
> *


I've been wanting to go to one of the meetings, It just needs to be posted more so I don't forget!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:18 AM~16347889
> *Imma try to make the next meeting
> I aint a President to a club or nada but I think we can get a few guys to attend
> *



Im a solo rider too homie so no worries.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2010, 11:18 PM~16347893
> *I've been wanting to go to one of the meetings, It just needs to be posted more so I don't forget!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll remind you bro
I'm really serious about doing this :yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:17 PM~16347882
> *Whats up homie, weather is starting to warm up. You need to bring the ranfla over so we can get her straight and ready for paint
> *


whats up bro yea we need to get that done the weathers getting nice hows your ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:20 AM~16347918
> *I'll remind you bro
> I'm really serious about doing this :yes:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16347922
> *whats up bro yea we need to get that done the weathers  getting nice hows your ride
> *



At a stand still, my nephew was in ICU so been tending to family. Im gonna get back at it tomorrow though when I get off of work.


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP FES? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16347935
> *At a stand still, my nephew was in ICU so been tending to family. Im gonna get back at it tomorrow though when I get off of work.
> *


My condolences bro 
I'll put him in my prayers


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16347935
> *At a stand still, my nephew was in ICU so been tending to family. Im gonna get back at it tomorrow though when I get off of work.
> *


familia primero so what are you doin to the ranfla


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16347949
> *My condolences bro
> I'll put him in my prayers
> *


x2


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16347949
> *My condolences bro
> I'll put him in my prayers
> *


X3


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16347942
> *WHAT UP FES? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?  :biggrin:
> *


Not a damn thang... but sorry about not callin' you back, I totally spaced it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:00 AM~16347653
> *Don't lie you and me both live on here :biggrin:
> You are on cuz you aint got no work when at work
> And I'm on because I aint got no life when at home :cheesy:
> *


true but at home I"m off and on no **** :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

IT'S COOL WE GOT IT DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Next CLA meeting is February 6th
I will most likely be there :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16347935
> *At a stand still, my nephew was in ICU so been tending to family. Im gonna get back at it tomorrow though when I get off of work.
> *


I hope everything goes well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16347766
> *We need to get all those Denver guys in here so we can get some Statewide stuff going on and get some functions going involving all parts of Colorado....that would be cool
> *


easy to say when you live in the middle of it all.We live out of the way here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 20 2010, 12:27 AM~16347994
> *IT'S COOL WE GOT IT DONE :thumbsup:
> *


Whut were you doin'?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:27 AM~16347997
> *Next CLA meeting is February 6th
> I will most likely be there :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16348011
> *easy to say when you live in the middle of it all.We live out of the way here
> *


Just drive over here bro and I'll give you a ride(no ****)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:29 AM~16348025
> *Just drive over here bro and I'll give you a ride(no ****)
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

TAKING IT OFF THE FRAME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So who's down from down here to go up there?
My truck fits like 5 people :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 20 2010, 12:30 AM~16348035
> *TAKING IT OFF THE FRAME
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16348035
> *TAKING IT OFF THE FRAME
> *


Got pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 20 2010, 12:30 AM~16348035
> *TAKING IT OFF THE FRAME
> *


I'll be there again soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:20 AM~16347918
> *I'll remind you bro
> I'm really serious about doing this :yes:
> *



Shoot...maybe I can warm up the grills when you come up and throw some carne asada for you guys!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:31 PM~16348050
> *Got pics?
> *


YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2010, 11:32 PM~16348057
> *Shoot...maybe I can warm up the grills when you come up and throw some carne asada for you guys!
> *


I'm there :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16348075
> *I'm there :cheesy:
> *


February... It'll probably be freezing that day!!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16348075
> *I'm there :cheesy:
> *


ROY I SENT YOU THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:40 PM~16348112
> *ROY I SENT YOU THAT PIC :biggrin:
> *


Want me to post it up for you?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

YES PLEAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:46 AM~16348174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16348174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOK'N OUT ROY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:47 PM~16348185
> *GOOD LOOK'N OUT ROY :biggrin:
> *


No problem bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 12:37 AM~16348083
> *February... It'll probably be freezing that day!!!
> *


fuck it a jacket and the grill will keep you warm


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 01:11 AM~16348423
> *fuck it a jacket and the grill will keep you warm
> *



And Tequila :biggrin: 

Well, none the less, I will host a bar b que one weekend and you all are invited.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:32 AM~16348564
> *And Tequila  :biggrin:
> 
> Well, none the less, I will host a bar b que one weekend and you all are invited.
> *


I ain't down with the hard liquor but if it's super cold you never know :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 01:32 AM~16348570
> *I ain't down with the hard liquor but if it's super cold you never know :biggrin:
> *



Membrillo is the key homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:46 AM~16348647
> *Membrillo is the key homie!
> *


whats that?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 02:15 AM~16348826
> *whats that?
> *



Tequilla straight from Mexico. Made from Apples so its REALLY smooth...but PHUKS you up like Tequila ( No **** on having the but phuk together







)


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *PINCHE JERRY......LETS START THE GET JERRY TO AZ FUND.....
CHUCH $20
CHUCKS $20
CROWN $20
TURTLE $20

$80 SO FAR..... *:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 20 2010, 02:39 AM~16348945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I took the bottom pic and the other pic that fucker stole my camera and took pics of himself :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 20 2010, 02:39 AM~16348945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE JERRY......LETS START THE GET JERRY TO AZ FUND.....
> CHUCH  $20
> CHUCKS $20
> ...



Thats fuckin hilarious!! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 02:55 AM~16349047
> *Thats fuckin hilarious!!  :roflmao:
> *


He's a fucking fool bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 02:38 AM~16348938
> *Tequilla straight from Mexico. Made from Apples so its REALLY smooth...but PHUKS you up like Tequila ( No **** on having the but phuk together
> 
> 
> ...


haha I'd be scurred to try it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 03:01 AM~16349092
> *haha I'd be scurred to try it
> *



Dont be scurred homie. It taste like Apple Cider...you drink it on the rocks...but thats what fucks you up. :biggrin: Its good stuff...I will try to get my hands on some bottles when I do up the Bar B Que. That and the fire water from Colombia! Gotta rep for the mother land. 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 01:50 AM~16349022
> *I took the bottom pic and the other pic that fucker stole my camera and took pics of himself :biggrin:
> *


That is exactly something he would do....fucking camera ham....lol


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: jerry is crazy remember those women of the night at the motel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 20 2010, 08:07 AM~16349883
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  jerry is crazy remember those women of the night at the motel
> *


What up Anthony how you been bro?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:15 AM~16349937
> *What up Anthony how you been bro?
> *


good man just still looking 4 a job how bout you you find one yet


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 AM~16349980
> *good man just still looking 4 a job how bout you you find one yet
> *


Nah I think maybe after the Winter it will be better :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 08:24 AM~16350005
> *Good Morning Colorado!!!!!
> *


What up big IZZ how you doing bro?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:34 AM~16350071
> *What up big IZZ how you doing bro?
> *


I'm good Homie!!!! How you been??


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

gmorning .... if you guys get bored today hit my page up in the paint and body section... i added tons of old pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 08:42 AM~16350104
> *gmorning .... if you guys get bored today hit my page up in the paint and body section... i added tons of old pics
> 
> 
> ...


That page just wants me want a paint yob and I can't even afford pinstriping right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Cip and Mac :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 08:42 AM~16350101
> *I'm good Homie!!!! How you been??
> *


Good bro just going part by part....er....I mean....day by day


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 09:49 AM~16350155
> *What up Cip and Mac :wave:
> *


Natha just gettin the daily dose of Layitlow before i hit the booth.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 20 2010, 08:51 AM~16350169
> *Natha just gettin the daily dose of Layitlow before i hit the booth.
> *


Damn what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall and learn that trade better with all the ins and outs  
How's the Caddy looking?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 09:52 AM~16350182
> *Damn what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall and learn that trade better with all the ins and outs
> How's the Caddy looking?
> *


To be honest I havent even touched it! Im pickin up Julians cutty saturday. I wanna finish his before i start mine.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:33 AM~16350063
> *Nah I think maybe after the Winter it will be better :happysad:
> *


i hope so i cant sit around it sucks.  if it was warm i could cruz


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 20 2010, 09:01 AM~16350235
> *To be honest I havent even touched it! Im pickin up Julians cutty saturday. I wanna finish his before i start mine.
> *


what color julians cutty going 2 be or is it on the down low


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 20 2010, 09:03 AM~16350250
> *what color julians cutty going 2 be or is it on the down low
> *


I don't know if he wants it out on the internets but the test panel I seen looked good and Cip is doing it so I'm sure it will come out nice


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16350250
> *what color julians cutty going 2 be or is it on the down low
> *


He didnt tell me to keep it on the DL but im not gonna spill the beans just in case. All i can say is it will be simple and classy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 10:05 AM~16350266
> *I don't know if he wants it out on the internets but the test panel I seen looked good and Cip is doing it so I'm sure it will come out nice
> *


Lol I did that test panel in twenty minutes!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 AM~16350283
> *Lol I did that test panel in twenty minutes!
> *


 :wow: 
Nice


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 09:05 AM~16350266
> *I don't know if he wants it out on the internets but the test panel I seen looked good and Cip is doing it so I'm sure it will come out nice
> *


cant wait 2 see her bet she is bad ass


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

For Sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:32 AM~16350478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

thank you roy i love your 6-3 two


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:34 AM~16350506
> *thank you roy i love your 6-3 two
> *


Thanks dog
hey if you want to sell that ride it's gonna probably need more pics bro
like interior,motor,trunk,undies ect


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I go in for my MRI results today hopefully everything is ok :happysad:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks it didn't even dawn on me to add pics of all the areas of the car I had just started posting I will add more later just gettin it out on the market 4 now..keep in touch


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

good luck on the mri dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:43 AM~16350566
> *Thanks it didn't even dawn on me to add pics of all the areas of the car I had just started posting I will add more later just gettin it out on the market 4 now..keep in touch
> *


Nice car bro should be easy to get rid of


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

68 ss for sale also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 AM~16350570
> *good luck on the mri dog
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im hoping every time i drive it anywhere im asked to sell now lets se if they are serious


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16350587
> *Im hoping every time i drive it anywhere im asked to sell now lets se if they are serious
> *


There's alot of dreamers out there
My opinion would 
1.detail the crap outta it
2.get as many pictures as possible
3 advertise locally as well as nationally via craigslist,mautofied,autotrader,and other sites like that
Good luck shouldn't be hard to get what you want from it


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

asking 6,500


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

thats like 140.00 a month payments for the layaway baller


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good LIL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16350636
> *thats like 140.00 a month payments for the layaway baller
> *


I will take it if I can do lay away :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 10:59 AM~16350707
> *Whutz Good LIL!!!
> *


What's good Uncle Fes!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 11:07 AM~16350766
> *What's good Uncle Fes!?
> *


Whut Up Homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 11:22 AM~16350900
> *Whut Up Homie!!!
> *


Just got off work a lil bit ago. Getting ready to work on the Imp for a bit! How you been homie?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 11:31 AM~16350991
> *Just got off work a lil bit ago. Getting ready to work on the Imp for a bit! How you been homie?!
> *


Jus' chillin' and tryin' to get ready for the summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just ordered my floor pan :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 01:05 PM~16351255
> *I just ordered my floor pan :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 08:50 AM~16350165
> *Good bro just going part by part....er....I mean....day by day
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 12:05 PM~16351255
> *I just ordered my floor pan :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *PINCHE JERRY......LETS START THE GET JERRY TO AZ FUND.....
CHUCH $40
CHUCKS $20
CROWN $20
TURTLE $20
CHAPAS $20
BROCHITAS $20
RUBE $20

$160..ITS A WRAP WE BOOKING HIS TICKET.......GT ALL DAY *:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 20 2010, 01:26 PM~16351924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE JERRY......LETS START THE GET JERRY TO AZ FUND.....
> CHUCH  $40
> CHUCKS $20
> ...


  you guys better take pics!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 PM~16351884
> *
> *



What up Boricua!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 01:48 PM~16352079
> *What up Boricua!!!
> *


Que pajo!!! Just bein' bored inside the house for now!!! Hey were you on Marksheffel this morning? I think I seen you...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 12:47 PM~16352070
> * you guys better take pics!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 11:05 AM~16351255
> *I just ordered my floor pan :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When you sending it off to El Paso Electroplating? :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry's future???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 01:41 PM~16352516
> *Larry's future???
> 
> 
> ...


yep I see the chrome floors


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 01:59 PM~16352677
> *yep I see the chrome floors
> *


Too bad it's a 61 though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 02:22 PM~16352332
> *When you sending it off to El Paso Electroplating? :cheesy:
> *


sending it off it's getting shipped straight over there bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 03:00 PM~16353232
> *sending it off it's getting shipped straight over there bro
> *


Next day mail I bet huh? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 04:04 PM~16353262
> *Next day mail I bet huh? :cheesy:
> *


only the best :biggrin: I got half the floor cut out today. I had company though and now I'm with my daughter so I couldn't finish but I"m not in too big a hurry.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 04:01 PM~16353873
> *only the best :biggrin: I got half the floor cut out today. I had company though and now I'm with my daughter so I couldn't finish but I"m not in too big a hurry.
> 
> 
> ...


That frame looks solid though homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 05:05 PM~16353914
> *That frame looks solid though homie :biggrin:
> *


it's very solid


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 05:01 PM~16353873
> *only the best :biggrin: I got half the floor cut out today. I had company though and now I'm with my daughter so I couldn't finish but I"m not in too big a hurry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 12:50 PM~16352089
> *Que pajo!!! Just bein' bored inside the house for now!!! Hey were you on Marksheffel this morning? I think I seen you...
> *



Yes sir!!!!! I've been goin in at 7:30  this week so Marksheffel is faster. What were 


you doin up so early??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*

Whats up bro!!! I haven't talked to ya on here, so I figured I'd say hola :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2010, 05:01 PM~16353873
> *only the best :biggrin: I got half the floor cut out today. I had company though and now I'm with my daughter so I couldn't finish but I"m not in too big a hurry.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 05:30 PM~16354259
> *Yes sir!!!!! I've been goin in at 7:30   this week so Marksheffel is faster. What were
> you doin up so early??
> *


I never sleep playa!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 05:31 PM~16354273
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> 
> ...



What's good Primo?! Im sure we will run into each other this summer. How's life down south?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16347766
> *We need to get all those Denver guys in here so we can get some Statewide stuff going on and get some functions going involving all parts of Colorado....that would be cool
> *



:thumbsup: 
Wut up CO!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16347935
> *At a stand still, my nephew was in ICU so been tending to family. Im gonna get back at it tomorrow though when I get off of work.
> *


Sorry to hear that. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 04:39 PM~16354367
> *What's good Primo?! Im sure we will run into each other this summer. How's life down south?
> *



Its cool down here!!!!! And yes this summer I'm sure we'll meet up Homie!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 20 2010, 08:15 PM~16356490
> *Sorry to hear that. Hope he's better soon.
> *



Thanks homie, I appreciate it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16356859
> *Its cool down here!!!!! And yes this summer I'm sure we'll meet up Homie!!
> *



For sure Primo. I will save ya a shot of Puerto Rican rum :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

beer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16357738
> *beer
> *



Boobies!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:56 PM~16357053
> *For sure Primo. I will save ya a shot of Puerto Rican rum :biggrin:
> *


As long as you don't forget mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2010, 10:38 PM~16358708
> *As long as you don't forget mine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Seguro que si! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2010, 10:49 PM~16358846
> *Seguro que si! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

UNLV whooped that ass 2nite
WWW.REBELSWAG.COM


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

wassup stompu88.. i lived in vegas back in the day for a few years workin at childs play hydraulics (pro hopper) with my 63 and was rolling with royals c.c. .... think dave was the pres back then


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2nd page :twak:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Lay It Low!!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 20 2010, 10:53 PM~16359574
> *wassup stompu88.. i lived in vegas back in the day for a few years workin at childs play hydraulics (pro hopper) with my 63 and was rolling with royals c.c. ....  think dave was the pres back then
> *


shiiiiiiiiit that was way back whats up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well back to working on the car but I pop in every now and then during the day :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 11:53 AM~16363229
> *well back to working on the car but I pop in every now and then during the day :biggrin:
> *


Going out right now to do some welding. Need to get some cancer off of my baby.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 21 2010, 12:39 PM~16363757
> *Going out right now to do some welding. Need to get some cancer off of my baby.
> *


You free in a couple hours homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yabbadabba doo Roy :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 12:18 PM~16364167
> *Yabbadabba doo Roy :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 21 2010, 12:45 PM~16363828
> *You free in a couple hours homie?
> *


will be here until 3. just hit me up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2010, 01:52 PM~16364490
> *Looking good bro :cheesy:
> *


na uh :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16357053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make sure I save you some!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 12:56 PM~16364522
> *na uh :biggrin:
> *


you gonna show me how to do mine?
Mine has the inserts in but I wanna do it all the way up after this Season :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2010, 01:59 PM~16364550
> *you gonna show me how to do mine?
> Mine has the inserts in but I wanna do it all the way up after this Season :happysad:
> *


so your saying you have patch panels but you want to do a full sheet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:00 PM~16364559
> *so your saying you have patch panels but you want to do a full sheet??
> *


yes I have patch panels :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 21 2010, 01:59 PM~16364550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 12:18 PM~16364167
> *Yabbadabba doo Roy :biggrin: I went ahead and cut it all the way around and left about 2 inches of metal all the way around now I can cut that out where the spot welds are. I need to cut out the old braces against the rocker and do a little inner rock repair but shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

for sale monte doors


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 21 2010, 03:02 PM~16365898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ....what ever happened to that Monte?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

it caught fire on halloween -burned 2 the floor whole front clip shot so selling the remainin parts 2 monte fiends


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 21 2010, 04:02 PM~16365898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was from La Junta


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2010, 03:24 PM~16366139
> *it was from La Junta
> *


 :0


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

really ...i know it mad its round because it came from the springs it was chris' car from city wide


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

*made


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 21 2010, 03:29 PM~16366200
> *really ...i know it mad its round because it came from the springs it was chris' car from city wide
> *


Chris has probably owned more cars than Phil Long last year :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

I will post pics of the monte fire later


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

before the car hit the crusher we had the Pueblo 2009 demo derby champion suburban show the monte who was boss


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 21 2010, 01:56 PM~16364525
> *:biggrin: Oh yeah we'll get along just fine!!!!!
> 
> Will figure somethin out this summer fo sho Homie
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1978-87s G-BODY T-TOPS COMPLETE , MONTE CARLO, REGAL, GRANPRIX, CUTLASS OR PUT THEM ON ANYTHING YOU WANT COMPLETE INNER TRIM AND ALL, THE T-TOPS WITH THE BIG GLASS, WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK REAL NICE 500 LOCAL BOUT TO PUT UP PICTURES, IF YOU GOT HOMIES OUT OF STATE THEY KNOW HOW HARD THEY ARE TO FIND COMPLETE cool.gif


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wutz good Co.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16368345
> *What up Ty
> *


wuz good wit u roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 07:42 PM~16368318
> *wutz good Co.
> *


Whut Up! Are you back?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 21 2010, 03:02 PM~16365898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the passenger side door ???


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16368542
> *Whut Up! Are you back?
> *


wuz good fes yessur im back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 08:05 PM~16368619
> *wuz good fes yessur im back  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Are you leaving tomorrow again?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:06 PM~16368630
> *Are you leaving tomorrow again?
> *


no we just stayed there yesterday and came back today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 06:55 PM~16368509
> *wuz good wit u roy
> *


nada just wasting time tryin ta get tha weekend here faster :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 08:08 PM~16368660
> *no we just stayed there yesterday and came back today
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u going to get ur drop pinned when we get are car done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pretty cool vid...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16368722
> *
> *


whats the deal wit chaps cutty did he make a deal


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 08:15 PM~16368742
> *whats the deal wit chaps cutty did he make a deal
> *


 :no: We gonna do a lil' more on it!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

what is the deal if you dont mind me asking


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 21 2010, 03:13 PM~16366016
> *it caught fire on halloween -burned 2 the floor whole front clip shot so selling the remainin parts 2 monte fiends
> *


did it burn the daytons as well?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16368837
> *whats up chris
> *


Whats good Ralph?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:15 PM~16368732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like dat vid im in da mood now lets do dis homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 21 2010, 07:25 PM~16368870
> *did it burn the daytons as well?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LJ
http://www.mautofied.com/1977-Oldsmobile-C...ting/100243961/


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 21 2010, 07:59 PM~16369327
> *WHAT UP CO HOW IS EVERYONE
> *



What up Bro!!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP IZZ HOW IS THE REGAL?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.collectorcarads.com/Chevrolet-Impala/27572


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey fes what are you doing on sunday


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mac


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16368870
> *did it burn the daytons as well?
> *


The wheels didn't get burned , it was the dash and under the hood compartment


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16368870
> *did it burn the daytons as well?
> *


The wheels didn't get burned , it was the dash and under the hood compartment


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

suup ty... im over in my paint section, updatein chit.. hit me over there


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16370119
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16370011
> *hey fes what are you doing on sunday
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:46 PM~16370837
> *:dunno:
> *


if it cool can you help my but my car back together


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 10:43 PM~16370799
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Primo, what you up to this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16369332
> *LJ
> http://www.mautofied.com/1977-Oldsmobile-C...ting/100243961/
> *


it's been on craigslist for a while I think the price is 1700 now but it's pretty rough


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16370972
> *if it cool can you help my but my car back together
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16372027
> *Hey Primo, what you up to this weekend?
> *


JUST GUNA CHILL ESE HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LIL is going offline for 2hrs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:32 PM~16368168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking jerry that fool always makes me laugh when hes caught on video :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what a way for me to start off the morning .well guys me ans the boy are on our way to colorado for the grappling tournament i hope i beat some ass as well as my son and my other team mates wish us luck.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2010, 08:03 AM~16374264
> *Fucking jerry that fool always makes me laugh when hes caught on video :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  what a way for me to start off the morning .well guys me ans the boy are on our way to colorado for the grappling tournament i hope i beat some ass as well as my son and my other team mates wish us luck.
> *



Good luck Homie!!!!

Whoop some ass :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16372490
> *
> *



Introduce your brother to the spell check function and show em how to proof read!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2010, 09:03 AM~16374264
> *Fucking jerry that fool always makes me laugh when hes caught on video :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  what a way for me to start off the morning .well guys me ans the boy are on our way to colorado for the grappling tournament i hope i beat some ass as well as my son and my other team mates wish us luck.
> *


Where's the tourney at primo. Was gonna try to stop in to watch you guys fight. Lemme know or hit me up. 720 394 6353


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16372543
> *JUST GUNA CHILL ESE HOW ABOUT YOU
> *



The same, kick back, nada too crazy.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16372543
> *JUST GUNA CHILL ESE HOW ABOUT YOU
> *



The same, kick back, nada too crazy.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 09:34 AM~16374445
> *Where's the tourney at primo. Was gonna try to stop in to watch you guys fight. Lemme know or hit me up. 720 394 6353
> *


arvada high school 7951 w. 65th ave it starts at 9:15


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck Ivan and try to keep them nuts outta your face


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 AM~16374382
> *Introduce your brother to the spell check function and show em how to proof read!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Casi no entiendo lo que esta escribiendo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:24 AM~16374732
> *Good luck Ivan and try to keep them nuts outta your face
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice ass pic!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16375294
> *Nice ass pic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and Carmelo is a starter for the western conference in the All Star Game!!! Finally gettin' his dues!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:24 AM~16374732
> *Good luck Ivan and try to keep them nuts outta your face
> *


Thanks dogg and thats the idea


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2010, 10:54 AM~16375504
> *Thanks dogg and thats the idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well finally got the steering wheel in
Had to drill 3 holes but I thing it looks pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 10:30 AM~16375294
> *Nice ass pic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice pic
Who dat be?Majestics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16375564
> *That is a nice pic
> Who dat be?Majestics?
> *


Yessur... last weekend in Cali!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:59 PM~16375539
> *well finally got the steering wheel in
> Had to drill 3 holes but I thing it looks pretty good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 11:02 AM~16375572
> *Yessur... last weekend in Cali!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:04 PM~16375591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat shit looks sick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:04 PM~16375591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shifter is a-little long, don't you think? :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 11:05 AM~16375602
> *Dat shit looks sick!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog
It's different and might get Hated on because it aint OG
But my guts in the Deuce was Hated on too because of that
And that fucker hurt feelings :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:07 PM~16375616
> *Thanks dog
> It's different and might get Hated on because it aint OG
> But my guts in the Deuce was Hated on too because of that
> ...


ROY YOU NEED TO PAINT YOUR GARAGE WITH ALL YOUR FREE TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:06 AM~16375609
> *Damn that shifter is a-little long, don't you think? :wow:
> *


Yeah it looks long because the steering wheel is 3" smaller
I'm thinking of chopping it down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:08 AM~16375623
> *ROY YOU NEED TO PAINT YOUR GARAGE WITH ALL YOUR FREE TIME. :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that i'd rather put the money in my car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 PM~16375616
> *Thanks dog
> It's different and might get Hated on because it aint OG
> But my guts in the Deuce was Hated on too because of that
> ...


 :yes: Im all about OG steering wheels on Old School Impalas, but no one can deny that this looks good!!!  That whole car is coming together nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:08 PM~16375626
> *Yeah it looks long because the steering wheel is 3" smaller
> I'm thinking of chopping it down
> *


OH, THATS WHY. DOES IT POLISH UP EASY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 11:09 AM~16375635
> *:yes: Im all about OG steering wheels on Old School Impalas, but no one can deny that this looks good!!!   That whole car is coming together nice!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog I'm just taking it 1 part at a time.
I think the lil things is what make a big difference.
I wanna start polishing all the aluminum on the dash,the steering wheel,and I have a dentless ashtray to put in.
it's coming together in time :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:09 PM~16375630
> *Fuck that i'd rather put the money in my car
> *


I SAW 5 GALLONS ON CLEARENCE FOR 28.00 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:13 PM~16375662
> *Thanks dog I'm just taking it 1 part at a time.
> I think the lil things is what make a big difference.
> I wanna start polishing all the aluminum on the dash,the steering wheel,and I have a dentless ashtray to put in.
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16375643
> *OH, THATS WHY. DOES IT POLISH UP EASY?
> *


It does but I'm thinking of wetsanding everything and making it look that much cleaner,along with the dash fascia.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16375665
> *I SAW 5 GALLONS ON CLEARENCE FOR 28.00 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
> *


That's 2 12 packs of Budweiser :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:15 PM~16375677
> *That's 2 12 packs of Budweiser :happysad:
> *


OH, I FORGOT THAT PEOPLE STILL DRINK THAT CRAP. :biggrin: . OUR MAYBE EVEN 2 18 PACK'S AT THE RIGHT PLACE. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:17 AM~16375701
> *OH, I FORGOT THAT PEOPLE STILL DRINK THAT CRAP. :biggrin: . OUR MAYBE EVEN 2 18 PACK'S AT THE RIGHT PLACE. :happysad:
> *


Not here shit is getting pricey
can't even find a 20 pack for under $19


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:13 PM~16375662
> *Thanks dog I'm just taking it 1 part at a time.
> I think the lil things is what make a big difference.
> I wanna start polishing all the aluminum on the dash,the steering wheel,and I have a dentless ashtray to put in.
> ...



My boy owns Mile High Polishing here in Denver, I can get you a good deal on the polishing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16375721
> *My boy owns Mile High Polishing here in Denver, I can get you a good deal on the polishing.
> *


That's what i'm screaming can you get a quote of all the fascia in the pic and the steering wheel and adapter?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 PM~16375715
> *Not here shit is getting pricey
> can't even find a 20 pack for under $19
> *


YOU NEED TO STOCK UP, WHEN YOU COME UP HERE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16375742
> *YOU NEED TO STOCK UP, WHEN YOU COME UP HERE.
> *


can't stock up  
I'd drink until it's gone :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:22 PM~16375757
> *can't stock up
> I'd drink until it's gone :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN AT LEAST YOU WOULDN'T REMEMBER WHAT YOU PAID AT THE END OF THE NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16375770
> *WELL THEN AT LEAST YOU WOULDN'T REMEMBER WHAT YOU PAID AT THE END OF THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16375737
> *That's what i'm screaming can you get a quote of all the fascia in the pic and the steering wheel and adapter?
> *


im on my cell right now so all I see is a red x. Is there any way you can send me a pic via text so I can forward to him and get you a quote right away?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Co?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:27 AM~16375805
> *im on my cell right now so all I see is a red x. Is there any way you can send me a pic via text so I can forward to him and get you a quote right away?
> *


sure bro shoot your #


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16375812
> *Whats good Co?
> *


What up Mr.Chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 12:28 PM~16375812
> *Whats good Co?
> *



What's up Chris?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just chillin' about to go check on the pin striper


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

720 394 6353


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16375887
> *just chillin'    about to go check on the pin striper
> *


Chuckie?
If so can you get me a quote buddy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16375894
> *720 394 6353
> *


Sent bro,what is your real name btw?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16375812
> *Whats good Co?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 12:13 PM~16375665
> *I SAW 5 GALLONS ON CLEARENCE FOR 28.00 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
> *


 :0 Thats almost 3 20 packs of bud bottles where i buy!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:39 AM~16375922
> *Chuckie?
> If so can you get me a quote buddy?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 11:40 AM~16375937
> *:0  Thats almost 3 20 packs of bud bottles where i buy!
> *


shit maybe I do need to stock up :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 01:40 PM~16375937
> *:0  Thats almost 3 20 packs of bud bottles where i buy!
> *


SEE....I TOLD YOU ROY YOU NEED TO STOCK UP. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:41 PM~16375948
> *shit maybe I do need to stock up :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:42 AM~16375955
> *SEE....I TOLD YOU ROY YOU NEED TO STOCK UP. :biggrin:
> *


I didn't think it was that damn cheap :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how many colors Roy? simple or crazy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:40 PM~16375929
> *Sent bro,what is your real name btw?
> *


Cesar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:46 AM~16375986
> *how many colors Roy?  simple or crazy?
> *


just like 3 shades of Brown/Tan
not too crazy but maybe a line or 2 all the way across and ask him on a seperate note how much to leaf inside my side moldings in 24k
i can send pics of the molding if he forgot how small they are


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16375948
> *shit maybe I do need to stock up :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:48 AM~16376008
> *Cesar
> *


cool i thought that was it just didn't wanna sound like an ass if it wasn't :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16375949
> *Wut up CO!  :wave:
> *


What's good primo. Good meeting you yesterday


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16376025
> *just like 3 shades of Brown/Tan
> not too crazy but maybe a line or 2 all the way across and ask him on a seperate note how much to leaf inside my side moldings in 24k
> i can send pics of the molding if he forgot how small they are
> *


ok i will let you know. do you know if Julian still needs it or not? i havent heard back from him. i have to go meet wifey for lunch so hit me on the cell


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:51 PM~16376030
> *cool i thought that was it just didn't wanna sound like an ass if it wasn't  :happysad:
> *


OR LOOK LIKE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16376025
> *just like 3 shades of Brown/Tan
> not too crazy but maybe a line or 2 all the way across and ask him on a seperate note how much to leaf inside my side moldings in 24k
> i can send pics of the molding if he forgot how small they are
> *


the regular front and back,maybe somethin around the handles with a line or 2(together) going across the usual parts
then on a side note the inside of the side moldings
if that makes it sound any clearer.....thanks Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:53 AM~16376046
> *ok i will let you know. do you know if Julian still needs it or not? i havent heard back from him.  i have to go meet wifey for lunch so hit me on the cell
> *


I think he needs paint first


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:54 AM~16376056
> *OR LOOK LIKE ONE. :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:53 AM~16376046
> *ok i will let you know. do you know if Julian still needs it or not? i havent heard back from him.  i have to go meet wifey for lunch so hit me on the cell
> *


what time should I hit you up?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:52 PM~16376035
> *What's good primo. Good meeting you yesterday
> *


You too homie. Hopefully i can get my ride together we can go cruise. Let me know if you ever need a hand workin on the ride, i can turn a wrench or 2. :biggrin: 

Other then that i will hit you up when we get back from our trip.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:55 PM~16376065
> *I think he needs paint first
> *


AND TO GET RID OF THAT CRICKET PHONE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 11:59 AM~16376098
> *AND  TO GET RID OF THAT CRICKET PHONE. :biggrin:
> *


  
It's a shitty phone not shitty service
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16376113
> *
> It's a shitty phone not shitty service
> :happysad:
> *


Oh you was talking about julian....my bad...lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16376120
> *Oh you was talking about julian....my bad...lol
> *


 :drama: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :drama:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16376030
> *cool i thought that was it just didn't wanna sound like an ass if it wasn't  :happysad:
> *


its


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16376095
> *You too homie. Hopefully i can get my ride together we can go cruise. Let me know if you ever need a hand workin on the ride, i can turn a wrench or 2.  :biggrin:
> 
> Other then that i will hit you up when we get back from our trip.
> *



Gracias homie. Lets get your ride moved over to my place so we can get her ready for paint.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63



What up JR how you been bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up foo's?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16376626
> *what up foo's?
> *


What up fawker :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:03 PM~16376674
> *What up fawker :wave:
> *


nada just checking out som LIL real quick and you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

being bored watching novelas and getting ready to hit up Costco and the liquor store :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:07 PM~16376712
> *being bored watching novelas and getting ready to hit up Costco and the liquor store :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


Whut kind of novelas you watching english ones or univision and telemundo novelas??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:07 PM~16376712
> *being bored watching novelas and getting ready to hit up Costco and the liquor store :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


no job but fuck it still going to the liq huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 01:30 PM~16376926
> *no job but fuck it still going to the liq huh? :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah what would I do without my meds??? hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16376894
> *Whut kind of novelas you watching english ones or univision and telemundo novelas???  :biggrin:
> *


Days....dey got da bishes on there :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:32 PM~16376949
> *Hell yeah what would I do without my meds??? hno:
> *


I heard that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:33 PM~16376959
> *Days....dey got da bishes on there :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2010, 01:58 PM~16376626
> *what up foo's?
> *


 :wave: you start a build topic on the 59?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 01:10 PM~16376187
> *Gracias homie. Lets get your ride moved over to my place so we can get her ready for paint.
> *


Fa sho! Im gonna check and see if i can get a engine hoist in the next few days and get it together. I will keep ya posted.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16377217
> *:wave: you start a build topic on the 59?
> *


no I haven't I didn't want a bunch of spare pages while I wasn't doing shit to it but I guess that would happen. I've been thinking about it though :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:45 AM~16374889
> *Casi no entiendo lo que esta escribiendo!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yo tampoco!!!! Este sale con unos disparates :biggrin: 

Pero ese es tu hermano


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz good Colorado :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2010, 05:21 PM~16378430
> *Yo tampoco!!!! Este sale con unos disparates :biggrin:
> 
> Pero ese es tu hermano
> *


No el y Chapo son hermanos y tu eres el primo de ellos!!!  :biggrin: J/P!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16378461
> *No el y Chapo son hermanos y tu eres el primo de ellos!!!    :biggrin: J/P!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Y Izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:32 PM~16378551
> *What up Fes Y Izzy
> *


Whut Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:32 PM~16378542
> *:biggrin:
> *


Me, Izzy, Chapo and Ty give each other alot of shit!!! NO ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16378461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up Homie!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 04:40 PM~16378616
> *Me, Izzy, Chapo and Ty give each other alot of shit!!! NO ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *



This is TRUE!!!! NO ****!!!!!

Dat was my 1st time using NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 04:38 PM~16378603
> *Whut Up!!!  :biggrin:
> *



So whutz good for da weekend Homie??

:dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up izzy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 22 2010, 04:46 PM~16378673
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yous guys are foolios....what up Ty


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly+Jan 22 2010, 04:54 PM~16378754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16378671
> *Mira esos dos payaso son familia tuya...no lo nieges!!!!
> What up Homie!!!!
> *


WOW!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2010, 05:49 PM~16378711
> *So whutz good for da weekend Homie??
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Bowling tomorrow??? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16378778
> *Yous guys are foolios....what up Ty
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 05:24 PM~16379027
> *Bowling tomorrow???  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16379057
> *:0
> *


We'll let you know whutz up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 05:28 PM~16379075
> *We'll let you know whutz up!!!
> *


I already actually planned bowling tomorrow with my wife,and son at Brunswick :happysad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 08:36 AM~16374455
> *The same, kick back, nada too crazy.
> *


ORALE I MIGHT BE MOVING NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16379091
> *I already actually planned bowling tomorrow with my wife,and son at Brunswick :happysad:
> *


Itz all good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16379097
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16379109
> *ORALE I MIGHT BE MOVING NEXT WEEKEND
> *


Moving where?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 05:33 PM~16379116
> *Itz all good!!!
> *


you guys should go to brunswick where they actually take care of their lanes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16379191
> *you guys should go to brunswick where they actually take care of their lanes
> *


May'be we will!!! May'be I can improve my score!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 22 2010, 04:46 PM~16378671
> *Mira esos dos payaso son familia tuya...no lo nieges!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now you don't wanna claim em or what Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 05:42 PM~16379203
> *May'be we will!!! May'be I can improve my score!!!    :biggrin:
> *


I got coupons tambien so you guys can bowl for 99 cents a game


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16379109
> *ORALE I MIGHT BE MOVING NEXT WEEKEND
> *


Where to homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:43 PM~16379214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now you don't wanna claim em or what Fes?
> *


 :biggrin: man, puttin' me on the spot... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16379219
> *I got coupons tambien so you guys can bowl for 99 cents a game
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16379231
> *Where to homie?
> *


JUST DOWN HERE TO EVANS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16379263
> *JUST DOWN HERE TO EVANS
> *



How far is Evans from Denver?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 05:54 PM~16379317
> *How far is Evans from Denver?
> *


like an hour its connected with greeley


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 07:03 PM~16379336
> *like an hour its connected with greeley
> *


That's cool homie. Thought for a sec you were headed back to the left coast.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16379491
> *That's cool homie. Thought for a sec you were headed back to the left coast.
> *


OH NO IM NOT GOIN BACK IM CHILLIN HERE HOMIE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weath...r_missing_child.
THIS REALLY FUCKED UP!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:43 PM~16379625
> *http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weath...r_missing_child.
> THIS REALLY FUCKED UP!
> *


  That shit is crazy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:43 PM~16379625
> *http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weath...r_missing_child.
> THIS REALLY FUCKED UP!
> *


Yeah there's alot of sad stories like that when I lived out there.
Damn floods were dangerous and nothing to play with.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:47 PM~16379669
> *Yeah there's alot of sad stories like that when I lived out there.
> Damn floods were dangerous and nothing to play with.
> *


You lived in AZ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16379669
> *Yeah there's alot of sad stories like that when I lived out there.
> Damn floods were dangerous and nothing to play with.
> *


IF I LOST GRIP OF MY KID I WOULD JUMP IN, TAKE MY CHANCES ON LIVING OR DIEING. I COULDN'T JUST DO NOTHING.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 07:41 PM~16379610
> *OH NO IM NOT GOIN BACK IM CHILLIN HERE HOMIE
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16379699
> *IF I LOST GRIP OF MY KID I WOULD JUMP IN, TAKE MY CHANCES ON LIVING OR DIEING. I COULDN'T JUST DO NOTHING.
> *


Yeah for realz!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16379699
> *IF I LOST GRIP OF MY KID I WOULD JUMP IN, TAKE MY CHANCES ON LIVING OR DIEING. I COULDN'T JUST DO NOTHING.
> *


+1

That's just horrible


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16379699
> *IF I LOST GRIP OF MY KID I WOULD JUMP IN, TAKE MY CHANCES ON LIVING OR DIEING. I COULDN'T JUST DO NOTHING.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16379691
> *You lived in AZ?
> *


Yeah Mesa(a suburb of Phoenix) for like 7 years back and forth from there to LA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16379699
> *IF I LOST GRIP OF MY KID I WOULD JUMP IN, TAKE MY CHANCES ON LIVING OR DIEING. I COULDN'T JUST DO NOTHING.
> *


Yeah me too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16379780
> *Yeah Mesa(a suburb of Phoenix) for like 7 years back and forth from there to LA
> *


I know Mesa!!! I went to visit some of my peeps over in that area when I lived in S.D.!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUNDSTREAM-DAVINCI_W0...=item45f08b3f4f


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAD IT DEW KOLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16379902
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUNDSTREAM-DAVINCI_W0...=item45f08b3f4f
> *


SEE ROY, I TOLD YOU SELL THAT SHIT TO SOME AUDIO ENTHUSIAST AND GET TWO FUNCTIONAL AMP THAT ARE USER FRIENDLY. :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16380031
> *WAD  IT DEW KOLORADO      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*WHERE YOU BEEN AT PERRITO......*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 22 2010, 09:20 PM~16380031
> *WAD  IT DEW KOLORADO      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JULIAN.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16380042
> *WHERE YOU BEEN AT PERRITO......
> 
> 
> ...


BIG MONEY CHUCKIE, WITH ALL THAT ENGRVING. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:21 PM~16380039
> *SEE ROY, I TOLD YOU SELL THAT SHIT TO SOME AUDIO ENTHUSIAST AND GET TWO FUNCTIONAL AMP THAT ARE USER FRIENDLY. :0
> *


I'm thinking about it fuck $1500
I should be able to get a stack at least for mine :cheesy:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16380031
> *WAD  IT DEW KOLORADO      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey loko!! It's me Chapas! whats happing homie! What happen in AZ in room 208 ese? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:23 PM~16380065
> *BIG MONEY CHUCKIE, WITH ALL THAT ENGRVING. :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER...WHAT IT DEW....*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16380073
> *I'm thinking about it fuck $1500
> I should be able to get a stack at least for mine :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW. IT IS RARE THAT THE GUY HAD THE BOX STILL. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Julian
You talk to Chris today?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16380082
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER...WHAT IT DEW....
> *


KICKING AT THE CRIB DRINKING SOME BEER. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:25 PM~16380087
> *I KNOW. IT IS RARE THAT THE GUY HAD THE BOX STILL. :wow:
> *


That's what I thought :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chucks and Chapas :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:26 PM~16380097
> *KICKING AT THE CRIB DRINKING SOME BEER. :thumbsup:
> *


*THATS COO DOGGIE....I KNOW THAT SNOW FUCKEN UP THE GAME BUT IM SURE YOU GUYS STILL MANAGE .....ANY OF YOU HITTEN AZ FOR THE SHOW?*


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16380097
> *KICKING AT THE CRIB DRINKING SOME BEER. :thumbsup:
> *


Got any for me? :biggrin: :biggrin: Bomb Chapter we put'em down!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:27 PM~16380111
> *What up Chucks and Chapas  :wave:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN ROY......*


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:27 PM~16380111
> *What up Chucks and Chapas  :wave:
> *


What it dew!!!!!! Here in the rain, but away from the cold!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

This page seems a little busyier than other days.... :guns: :guns: Put it down Colorado! :machinegun: :machinegun: Who coming to AZ? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16380116
> *THATS COO DOGGIE....I KNOW THAT SNOW FUCKEN UP THE GAME BUT IM SURE YOU GUYS STILL MANAGE .....ANY OF YOU HITTEN AZ FOR THE SHOW?
> *


YA, STARTING THE NEW HYDRO RACK NEXT WEEK AND BUYING THE SUBS IN THE 65. GETTING MY REGAL SHIPPED HERE FROM FLORIDA IN TWO WEEKS. SO I HAVE BEEN BUSY.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 09:32 PM~16380148
> *This page seems a little busyier than other days.... :guns:  :guns:  Put it down Colorado! :machinegun:  :machinegun: Who coming to AZ? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOOKS LIKE JERRY IS, WITH YOUR GUYS HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Julian!!!! What's cracking homie! What up with Marcos? How's the buick? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:34 PM~16380170
> *LOOKS LIKE JERRY IS, WITH YOUR GUYS HELP. :biggrin:
> *


Naw dog, he can't make it cause of his new jale... :tears: :tears: :tears: And I so want to know what happen in room 208? :dunno: :dunno: Cause I think I'm getting that one, NOT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 09:36 PM~16380195
> *Naw dog, he can't make it cause of his new jale... :tears:  :tears:  :tears: And I so want to know what happen in room 208? :dunno:  :dunno: Cause I think I'm getting that one, NOT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JERRY THE HOSPITAL MAN.......................COULD YOU SEE JERRY AS A DOCTOR.
HEY HEY HEY.......................I NEED YOU TO TAKE THESE PILLS, OK. :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :loco: :roflmao: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Any new pic to post? I haven't seen what you all have been up to. I plan to stop in CO sometime in July!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chapas, Tradions_CO-719, cl1965ss, fesboogie, CHUCKIEBOYGT
There watching you guys! Dont be shy guest, say hi! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:33 PM~16380160
> *YA, STARTING THE NEW HYDRO RACK NEXT WEEK AND BUYING THE SUBS IN THE 65. GETTING MY REGAL SHIPPED HERE FROM FLORIDA IN TWO WEEKS. SO I HAVE BEEN BUSY.
> *


*THATS COO HOMIE KEEP SMASHEN DOG, WILL BE OUT THERE WHEN THE REST OF THEM GOODTIMERS GET BACK TO THE 719 FOR A VISIT.....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: yeah Jerry came over for a sec today and he had his Memorial Hospital Jacket on and everything!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 06:47 PM~16380318
> *THATS COO HOMIE KEEP SMASHEN DOG, WILL BE OUT THERE WHEN THE REST OF THEM GOODTIMERS GET BACK TO THE 719 FOR A VISIT.....
> *


You know that's right!!!!! You can count on that like GT is going TTT!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16380318
> *THATS COO HOMIE KEEP SMASHEN DOG, WILL BE OUT THERE WHEN THE REST OF THEM GOODTIMERS GET BACK TO THE 719 FOR A VISIT.....
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS THE WORD COLORADO, WHAT IT DEW...SEE LOTS OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN HOMIES....ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE SMASHEN FO THAT LOWRIDER GAME REPEN THE BIG CO.....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16380366
> *WHATS THE WORD COLORADO, WHAT IT DEW...SEE LOTS OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN HOMIES....ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE SMASHEN FO THAT LOWRIDER GAME REPEN THE BIG CO..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16380340
> *:wave: yeah Jerry came over for a sec today and he had his Memorial Hospital Jacket on and everything!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*YEA I TALKED TO THAT FOO A COUPLE DAYS AGO, HE STILL A FOO!!! GOOD TO SEE HOMIE WORKING AND DOING WHAT HE GOTTA DEW....* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16380298
> *Any new pic to post? I haven't seen what you all have been up to. I plan to stop in CO sometime in July!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



























GOT THIS.


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

You can't stop a run away frieght train.... so jump aboard and hold on to the GT ride to the top!!! Bombitas Chapter Smashen homies!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16380375
> *yessur!!!
> *


*I AINT FORGOT ALL THEM LOWRIDERS IN THE BIG CO, CANT WAIT TO GO VISIT MY BRO HE STILL LIVIN OUT THERE. SO YOU KNOW ILL MAKE MY WAY BACK FO A VISIT AND IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU HOMIES....YOU MEMBER BIG FES.....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:53 PM~16380395
> *YEA I TALKED TO THAT FOO A COUPLE DAYS AGO, HE STILL A FOO!!! GOOD TO SEE HOMIE WORKING AND DOING WHAT HE GOTTA DEW.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I was tellin' him he famous on LIL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 06:53 PM~16380406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!!! Keep putting it down homies!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep smashen and leading the way on your side of town.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16380425
> *I AINT FORGOT ALL THEM LOWRIDERS IN THE BIG CO, CANT WAIT TO GO VISIT MY BRO HE STILL LIVIN OUT THERE.  SO YOU KNOW ILL MAKE MY WAY BACK FO A VISIT AND IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU HOMIES....YOU MEMBER BIG FES.....
> *


 :biggrin: You guys gonna make any shows out here this year?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:53 PM~16380406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GT...* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:53 PM~16380406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my daily, it will be here in two weeks. Hold i will post some of the impala.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 07:56 PM~16380448
> *:biggrin: You guys gonna make any shows out here this year?
> *


*FO SHO THIS YEAR HOMEBOY, WILL DEFFINETLY BE POSTED UP.....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16380481
> *FO SHO THIS YEAR HOMEBOY, WILL DEFFINETLY BE POSTED UP.....
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16380478
> *This is my daily, it will be here in two weeks. Hold i will post some of the impala.
> *


*THATS COO GOODTIMER LOOKEN FORWARD TO MEETING YOU SOON!!!*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16380505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Couple of months and all new Bombita coming out homie!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: OJO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16380505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT 65 LOOKEN CLEAN GOODTIMER.....TRIPPLE OG* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16380127
> *WHATS CRACKEN ROY......
> *


taking it a day at a time homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 10:02 PM~16380518
> *Couple of months and all new Bombita  coming out homie!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: OJO!!!
> *


Can't wait to see.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16380135
> *What it dew!!!!!! Here in the rain, but away from the cold!
> *


That's Good


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:02 PM~16380529
> *THAT 65 LOOKEN CLEAN GOODTIMER.....TRIPPLE OG :thumbsup:
> *


I can't wait until this may thru september to go cruise. :sprint:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:03 PM~16380540
> *That's Good
> *


You know it! What's the story with your jale? :dunno: How's the ride and Linda doing ok?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16380550
> *I can't wait until this may thru september to go cruise. :sprint:
> *


Just cruise wif me next weekend


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:02 PM~16380529
> *THAT 65 LOOKEN CLEAN GOODTIMER.....TRIPPLE OG :thumbsup:
> *



are you still movin back to co chuck


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:00 PM~16380505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damd that is a clean ass ride!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16380571
> *Just cruise wif me next weekend
> *


Why don't you just cruise up here and let's build that box already, i will put you to work. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: <span style=\'color:red\'>RO 4 LIFE**, <span style=\'color:red\'>RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, chapas, cl1965ss, CHUCKIEBOYGT, BigCeez*</span></span>

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16380574
> *are you still movin back to co chuck
> *


probably having too much fun in the Cali sunshine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16380563
> *You know it! What's the story with your jale? :dunno: How's the ride and Linda doing ok?
> *


No Jale...waiting for the snow to melt  
Lynda and Lil Roy are doing Good......and the ride...well it's changed a few times since I last seen you


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:02 PM~16380518
> *Couple of months and all new Bombita  coming out homie!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: OJO!!!
> *


*DAMN PERRITO...THAT BITCH COMMING OUT WIT A WHOLE NEW LOOK FOR REAL!!!!! PURO LEVEL 4 ON THAT 51 DELUXE EAST LOS STATUS.......* hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:08 PM~16380588
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: <span style=\'color:red\'>RO 4 LIFE, <span style=\'color:red\'>RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, chapas, cl1965ss, CHUCKIEBOYGT, BigCeez</span></span>
> 
> ...



whats up RenzO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16380583
> *Why don't you just cruise up here and let's build that box already, i will put you to work. :biggrin:
> *


This weekends gonna be shitty and I got something to do


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 22 2010, 08:09 PM~16380608
> *whats up RenzO
> *


JUST CHILLIN NOW AND U....


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 10:07 PM~16380578
> *Damd that is a clean ass ride!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks i appriciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:09 PM~16380606
> *DAMN PERRITO...THAT BITCH COMMING OUT WIT A WHOLE NEW LOOK FOR REAL!!!!! PURO LEVEL 4 ON THAT 51 DELUXE EAST LOS STATUS....... hno:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:09 PM~16380606
> *DAMN PERRITO...THAT BITCH COMMING OUT WIT A WHOLE NEW LOOK FOR REAL!!!!! PURO LEVEL 4 ON THAT 51 DELUXE EAST LOS STATUS....... hno:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


about time he gave that fucker some love :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16380615
> *JUST CHILLIN NOW AND U....
> *



same just surfin lil bein bored


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)8 Members: chapas, RO 4 LIFE, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, CHUCKIEBOYGT, BigCeez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16380588
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: <span style=\'color:red\'>RO 4 LIFE, <span style=\'color:red\'>RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, chapas, cl1965ss, CHUCKIEBOYGT, BigCeez</span></span>
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:10 PM~16380614
> *This weekends gonna be shitty and I got something to do
> *


We can do it next weekend. If there is no snow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16380505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got too much money Chuck


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16380574
> *are you still movin back to co chuck
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN BIG DOG....NAW HOMIE GONNA STAY OUT HERE DOG. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME BUT ILL BE OUT THERE VISITING TIME TO TIME BECUASE MY CARNAL STILL LIVES OUT THERE....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16380649
> *We can do it next weekend. If there is no snow.
> *


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:10 PM~16380624
> *about time he gave that fucker some love :biggrin:
> *


She always get lots of love but now she's get a whole make over! LA style homie! GT Bomb chapter style!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16380665
> *WHATS CRACKEN BIG DOG....NAW HOMIE GONNA STAY OUT HERE DOG.  YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME BUT ILL BE OUT THERE VISITING TIME TO TIME BECUASE MY CARNAL STILL LIVES OUT THERE....
> *



not much bRO just been tryin to stay busy, what are you workin on now??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16380678
> *She always get lots of love but now she's get a whole make over! LA style homie! GT Bomb chapter style!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, CHUCKIEBOYGT, SHOWLOW 68, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, cl1965ss, chapas, TRAVIEZO83
Topic really movin' now!!!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Where are all the 719 riders!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Roll Call!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16380656
> *You got too much money Chuck
> *


DON'T LET THE SUPREMES FOOL YOU. THEIR REALLY NOT THAT MUCH MONEY, THEY ARE COLLECTOR ITEMS NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Traviezo83 what it dew homie? Give me a holer on the horn ese! My # aint changed!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:09 PM~16380606
> *DAMN PERRITO...THAT BITCH COMMING OUT WIT A WHOLE NEW LOOK FOR REAL!!!!! PURO LEVEL 4 ON THAT 51 DELUXE EAST LOS STATUS....... hno:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16380683
> *not much bRO just been tryin to stay busy, what are you workin on now??
> *


*WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:17 PM~16380706
> *Where are all the 719 riders!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Roll Call!!!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:19 PM~16380734
> *WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL HAVE THE WAGON?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:19 PM~16380734
> *WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:17 PM~16380713
> *DON'T LET THE SUPREMES FOOL YOU. THEIR REALLY NOT THAT MUCH MONEY, THEY ARE COLLECTOR ITEMS NOW. :biggrin:
> *


*IM LOVEN THEM SUPREMES HOMIE......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:17 PM~16380713
> *DON'T LET THE SUPREMES FOOL YOU. THEIR REALLY NOT THAT MUCH MONEY, THEY ARE COLLECTOR ITEMS NOW. :biggrin:
> *


Just like my amp :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16380755
> *YOU STILL HAVE THE WAGON?
> *


*ITS GONE BIG DOG WE BUILDING HOMIE.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:19 PM~16380734
> *WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


*8*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16380763
> *:wow:  :0
> *


*GOTTA SMASH PIMP....SEEN PICS OF YOUR RIDES FES YOU PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE.....*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16380366
> *WHATS THE WORD COLORADO, WHAT IT DEW...SEE LOTS OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN HOMIES....ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE SMASHEN FO THAT LOWRIDER GAME REPEN THE BIG CO..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16380734
> *WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


Es todo homie!! To be on top you got to push your way up! I got your back GOODTIMES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Some feeling going to be hurt with that 85 when she hits the streets!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16380763
> *:wow:  :0
> *


*G 14 CLASSIFIED HOMIE...* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16380795
> *GOTTA SMASH PIMP....SEEN PICS OF YOUR RIDES FES YOU PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE.....
> *


tryin' 2 keep up... but we'll be smashen' the bumpers this year... finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:23 PM~16380786
> *8
> *


 :dunno:  *G14*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16380768
> *IM LOVEN THEM SUPREMES HOMIE......
> *


I BOUGHT THEM IN 1996. ROLLIN 13'S WITH OG REMINGTONS. IF I HAD A DOLLAR FOR EVERY PERSON THAT WANTED TO BUY THEM, I WOULD BE ROLLIN ZENITHS BY NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16380734
> *WE PUSHEN A 85 EL CO "EL MUERTE" COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER FO MY SON LILCHUCKS85 AND IM BRINGING OUT MY 195? "LEAD BY EXAMPLE" FO JANUARY 1ST MAESTICS 2011...SO WE TRYING HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


Keep'em guess on that 195? Chuck dog!!! :dunno: :dunno: TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16380820
> *G 14 CLASSIFIED HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


Datz cool... I like surprises!!! :biggrin: Hopefully I'll be at the picnic 2011 to see it in person!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16380826
> *tryin' 2 keep up... but we'll be smashen' the bumpers this year... finally!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT.....WE HEADED TO DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND TO BREAK SOME FOO'S OFF GT STYLE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16380831
> *:dunno:    G14
> *


DAMN MILATARY TALK. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:27 PM~16380842
> *I BOUGHT THEM IN 1996. ROLLIN 13'S WITH OG REMINGTONS. IF I HAD A DOLLAR FOR EVERY PERSON THAT WANTED TO BUY THEM, I WOULD BE ROLLIN ZENITHS BY NOW. :biggrin:
> *


*PUT SOME 5.20'S ON THAT BITCH AND YOU READY.....IT LOOKS CLEAN LIKE THAT THOUGH....GT REPEN......* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16380771
> *Just like my amp :0
> *


THATS WHY YOU ASS END SITS LOWER ON YOUR CAR............YOU HAVE A BOAT ANCHOR BACK THERE. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16380856
> *THATS RIGHT.....WE HEADED TO DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND TO BREAK SOME FOO'S OFF GT STYLE....... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I heard, down at Street Fame... They got some cool hoppers too but Alex and Big John on the same team??? :wow:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16380857
> *DAMN MILATARY TALK. :biggrin:
> *


Homie I teach you the lingo but you have to sign up for a few year and a couple of tour to IRAQ!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16380854
> *Datz cool... I like surprises!!!  :biggrin: Hopefully I'll be at the picnic 2011 to see it in person!!!
> *


*ILL BE WAITING ON YOU WIT A COLD 40 FES DOG......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16380857
> *DAMN MILATARY TALK. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:31 PM~16380905
> *ILL BE WAITING ON YOU WIT A COLD 40 FES DOG......
> *


  Im'ma hold you to that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:31 PM~16380903
> *Yeah I heard, down at Street Fame... They got some cool hoppers too but Alex and Big John on the same team???  :wow:
> *


*STILL A FEW MORE COMMING ON BOARD.....WE WORKING....DAMN THESE PAGES FLYING IN HERE LIKE OLD TIMES.....LOTS OF LOVE FO MY COLORADO RIDERS....*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16380904
> *Homie I teach you the lingo but you have to sign up for a few year and a couple of tour to IRAQ!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WILL THINK ABOUT IT. BUT I AM ALMOST TO OLD TO SIGN UP, WHAT THEN? :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16380910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We got a job for all of you! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16380902
> *THATS WHY YOU ASS END SITS LOWER ON YOUR CAR............YOU HAVE A BOAT ANCHOR BACK THERE. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Guess I'll have to bear with that till that Rollin Chasis gets under it :happysad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16380857
> *DAMN MILATARY TALK. :biggrin:
> *


*BUT STILL STREET ALL DAY LONG G......*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16380925
> *STILL A FEW MORE COMMING ON BOARD.....WE WORKING....DAMN THESE PAGES FLYING IN HERE LIKE OLD TIMES.....LOTS OF LOVE FO MY COLORADO RIDERS....
> *


 :drama: :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16380928
> *We got a job for all of you!  :thumbsup:
> *


Not for me dog
They wouldn't even take Oye


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:32 PM~16380925
> *STILL A FEW MORE COMMING ON BOARD.....WE WORKING....DAMN THESE PAGES FLYING IN HERE LIKE OLD TIMES.....LOTS OF LOVE FO MY COLORADO RIDERS....
> *


can't wait to see who... you guys making some serious moves!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16380921
> * Im'ma hold you to that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*DONT TRIP, YOU KNOW I GOTTA TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMEBOY.....*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16380928
> *We got a job for all of you!  :thumbsup:
> *


I AM TOO OLD ND SET IN MY WAYS...........JUST LIKE A OLD DOG THAT SITS ON YOUR PORCH. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16380959
> *DONT TRIP, YOU KNOW I GOTTA TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMEBOY.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16380925
> *STILL A FEW MORE COMMING ON BOARD.....WE WORKING....DAMN THESE PAGES FLYING IN HERE LIKE OLD TIMES.....LOTS OF LOVE FO MY COLORADO RIDERS....
> *


Colorifas catching up....slowly but showly


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16380952
> *can't wait to see who... you guys making some serious moves!!!
> *


*WE TRYING DOG.....GT COME A LONG WAY AND WE STAY ON THE GRIND EVERYDAY OR AT LEAST TRY....*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Chapas was you a POW or what?
Good to see you are ok :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:36 PM~16380971
> *Colorifas catching up....slowly but showly
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16380979
> *WE TRYING DOG.....GT COME A LONG WAY AND WE STAY ON THE GRIND EVERYDAY OR AT LEAST TRY....   :biggrin:
> *


gotta stay on the grind!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16380988
> *:roflmao:
> *


Tu Sabes


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:36 PM~16380971
> *Colorifas catching up....slowly but showly
> *


*CALMATE .....SSSSSS SERIO.....JK...I SEE HOMIE, I COME IN HERE ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE WHAT COLORADO IS DOING, LOTS OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN....* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16380927
> *I WILL THINK ABOUT IT. BUT I AM ALMOST TO OLD TO SIGN UP, WHAT THEN? :biggrin:
> *


Well then we'll have to get you up to speed homie! GOODTIMES style! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16380959
> *DONT TRIP, YOU KNOW I GOTTA TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMEBOY.....
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS HOW YOU TRAIN THEM YOUNG.












:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16381020
> *Well then we'll have to get you up to speed homie! GOODTIMES style! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


He's gotta drink more to be in your league


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:39 PM~16381018
> *Tu Sabes
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WOW!!!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:35 PM~16380964
> *I AM TOO OLD ND SET IN MY WAYS...........JUST LIKE A OLD DOG THAT SITS ON YOUR PORCH. :biggrin:
> *


But what a view to be old and at the top homie!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DEW BIG CEEZ......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:40 PM~16381027
> *THIS IS HOW YOU TRAIN THEM YOUNG.
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT.....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:40 PM~16381027
> *THIS IS HOW YOU TRAIN THEM YOUNG.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
PBR
I didn't think they made that outside of Mississippi


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:41 PM~16381046
> *:uh:
> PBR
> I didn't think they made that outside of Mississippi
> *


HELL IT'S MAKING A COMEBACK. I SAW CLINT EASTWOOD DRINKING IT THAT MOVIE GRAN TORINO. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16380983
> *Fucking Chapas was you a POW or what?
> Good to see you are ok :biggrin:
> *


This is the place to be a POW in and get your ride klean homie!!I got to keep up or get left behind..... naw the homies will give me a hand. GOOD to be part of a great family!!! GOODTIMES :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16381062
> *HELL IT'S MAKING A COMEBACK. I SAW CLINT EASTWOOD DRINKING IT THAT MOVIE GRAN TORINO. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





And here I am saving a PBR can cause I thought it was a collectible :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16378461
> *No el y Chapo son hermanos y tu eres el primo de ellos!!!    :biggrin: J/P!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:40 PM~16381039
> *WHAT IT DEW BIG CEEZ......
> *


Q vole primo, just trying to catch up on all the movement in these CO pages. I step away for a minute and I miss the party. Keep us posted when you come out to visit homie, I will throw the carne asada on the grill. :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:40 PM~16381029
> *He's gotta drink more to be in your league
> *


You know thats right!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16379191
> *you guys should go to brunswick where they actually take care of their lanes
> *


we are on a bowling league sunday nights


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris,thanks for the heads up on that bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> THIS LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING OF A BUNCH OF GUYS LINED UP FOR A GANG BANG THAT WENT WRONG FOR ONE CHICK, WAS THE SAUSAGE MAN THE FLUFFER. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16381101
> *we are on a bowling league sunday nights
> *


At Brunswick?
I'm in a league on Wednesday night :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THAT TRE LOOKEN CLEAN ROY.....WHATS NEXT ON THAT BAD BOY?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> > THIS LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING OF A BUNCH OF GUYS LINED UP FOR A GANG BANG THAT WENT WRONG FOR ONE CHICK, WAS THE SAUSAGE MAN THE FLUFFER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *NAW HOMIE WE HAVE TO SHOW THE PAISAS LOVE TOO.....GOODTIMES!!!*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:48 PM~16381118
> *NAW HOMIE WE HAVE TO SHOW THE PAISAS LOVE TOO.....GOODTIMES!!!
> *


I'M JUST PLAYING.............I AM HUNGRY NOW.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16381097
> *Q vole primo, just trying to catch up on all the movement in these CO pages. I step away for a minute and I miss the party. Keep us posted when you come out to visit homie, I will throw the carne asada on the grill. :biggrin:
> *


*FO SHO...ILL KEEP YOU POSTED THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME......*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 09:44 PM~16381080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whutz Up Chris!!! You like that? by the way thanks again for yesterday... I owe you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16381114
> *THAT TRE LOOKEN CLEAN ROY.....WHATS NEXT ON THAT BAD BOY?
> *


This year only pinstriping and a few chrome things
I have a rolling chasis that is going under it after this Season and paint and guts.....but not until I get my neck and back money  
It's getting there ....one part at a time....I'm still pushing .....just got a heavier load since I lost my jale


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:51 PM~16381142
> *This year only pinstriping and a few chrome things
> I have a rolling chasis that is going under it after this Season and paint and guts.....but not until I get my neck and back money
> It's getting there ....one part at a time....I'm still pushing .....just got a heavier load since I lost my jale
> *


ROY, DID YOU EVER FIND THOSE MATCHING HANDLES?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16381142
> *This year only pinstriping and a few chrome things
> I have a rolling chasis that is going under it after this Season and paint and guts.....but not until I get my neck and back money
> It's getting there ....one part at a time....I'm still pushing .....just got a heavier load since I lost my jale
> *


*I HEAR YOU HOMIE, ITS RUFF OUT THERE RIGHT NOW....BUT GOOD TO SEE YOUR STILL SMASHEN OUT THERE AND YOU HAVE YOUR PLANS......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16381174
> *ROY, DID YOU EVER FIND THOSE MATCHING HANDLES?
> *


No I only got one 
When I sold the White hardtop I think I threw it in with that car
They are on e-bay though :happysad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT YOU DIPPEN CEEZ?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DEW CITY WIDE....WHATS THE WORD HOMIES.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16381181
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE, ITS RUFF OUT THERE RIGHT NOW....BUT GOOD TO SEE YOUR STILL SMASHEN OUT THERE AND YOU HAVE YOUR PLANS......
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard City Wide has like 30 members now :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16381110
> *At Brunswick?
> I'm in a league on Wednesday night :0
> *


yea and no problem with the info for Chuckie (i am always down to help out)


never a problem Fes. i just added you to the list of clubs that need furnace or water heater help..... :biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16381142
> *This year only pinstriping and a few chrome things
> I have a rolling chasis that is going under it after this Season and paint and guts.....but not until I get my neck and back money
> It's getting there ....one part at a time....I'm still pushing .....just got a heavier load since I lost my jale
> *


You stay up dog!!! :x: :x: :x: A little luck and you'll be back on top!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:55 PM~16381184
> *No I only got one
> When I sold the White hardtop I think I threw it in with that car
> They are on e-bay though :happysad:
> *


ON E-BAY? REALLY. :wow:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Time for some Frias homie so I'm out!!!! GOODTIMES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16381208
> *yea  and no problem with the info for Chuckie (i am always down to help out)
> never a problem Fes. i just added you to the list of clubs that need furnace or water heater help..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16381210
> *You stay up dog!!! :x:  :x:  :x: A little luck and you'll be back on top!
> *


I'm there dog ....well not at the top but I'm happy with my ride.....but you know me....always upgrading and never satisfied :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16381211
> *ON E-BAY? REALLY. :wow:
> *


Yeah they are like $40 a pair


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BIG Q~VO TO MY GOODTIMERS REPEN THAT 719 OUT IN COMBAT RIGHT NOW....PAULITO, KIKO, AND BIG WRINKS.....STAY UP PERRITOS AND WILL SEE ALL YOU GUYS SOON....IM OUT COLORADO STAY UP AND STAY REAL....*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16381235
> *Time for some Frias homie so I'm out!!!! GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THATS RIGHT.....LISTO FO THE PISTO!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it easy Chucks and Chaps GOOD to talk to you guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16381253
> *BIG Q~VO TO MY GOODTIMERS REPEN THAT 719 OUT IN COMBAT RIGHT NOW....PAULITO, KIKO, AND BIG WRINKS.....STAY UP PERRITOS AND WILL SEE ALL YOU GUYS SOON....IM OUT COLORADO STAY UP AND STAY REAL....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  you guyz stay up!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16381264
> *Take it easy Chucks and Chaps GOOD to talk to you guys
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16381253
> *BIG Q~VO TO MY GOODTIMERS REPEN THAT 719 OUT IN COMBAT RIGHT NOW....PAULITO, KIKO, AND BIG WRINKS.....STAY UP PERRITOS AND WILL SEE ALL YOU GUYS SOON....IM OUT COLORADO STAY UP AND STAY REAL....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16381266
> * you guyz stay up!!!
> *


*FO SHO.....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully I get $20 for dis :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16380627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 22 2010, 09:55 PM~16381187
> *WHAT YOU DIPPEN CEEZ?
> *


Working on a 72 Impala right now homie...just getting back in the game after taking a few years off.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got busy for a minute... Now back to normal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:14 PM~16381391
> *Got busy for a minute... Now back to normal
> *


So when's the due date on the Regal?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:09 PM~16381345
> *Hopefully I get $20 for dis  :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


HOW MANY DAYS DID YOU PUT THAT UP FOR? I THINK I WILL HAVE TO BID ON IT FOR YOU SO YOU DON'T LOSE MONEY AND CAN RESELL IT FOR MORE. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:16 PM~16381409
> *HOW MANY DAYS DID YOU PUT THAT UP FOR? I THINK I WILL HAVE TO BID ON IT FOR YOU SO YOU DON'T LOSE MONEY AND CAN RESELL IT FOR MORE. :happysad:
> *


Nah you don't have ta bid
It's only up for a day :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16381417
> *Nah you don't have ta bid
> It's only up for a day :happysad:
> *


SO YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH 5 DOLLARS? :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now that the ride is back up the damn weather is too cold :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:16 PM~16381403
> *So when's the due date on the Regal?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:18 PM~16381427
> *SO YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH 5 DOLLARS? :uh:
> *


It'll go up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Right on GOODTIMERS, thanks for stoppin in. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:19 PM~16381433
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16381443
> *:biggrin:
> *


Do you mean Cutlass? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody check out the other Colorado topic?
I posted a chingo of pics in there yesterday and the day before
Would be nice to see more


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16381451
> *Do you mean Cutlass?  :biggrin:
> *


HE ET'S CONFUSED............THE OLDER HE GETS. :rimshot:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Phuk I hate being on here on my celly. Laggin 5 mins past everyone else


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16381451
> *Do you mean Cutlass?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes Ivan.............er.....I mean Fes :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16381463
> *HE ET'S CONFUSED............THE OLDER HE GETS. :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16381463
> *HE ET'S CONFUSED............THE OLDER HE GETS. :rimshot:
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16381457
> *Anybody check out the other Colorado topic?
> I posted a chingo of pics in there yesterday and the day before
> Would be nice to see more
> *


I HAVE TONS OF OLD PICS, BUT THEY ARE ALL FROM FLORIDA FROM THE EARLY 90'S AND LATE 90'S. SO I CAN'T HELP.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16381466
> *Yes Ivan.............er.....I mean Fes :happysad:
> *


We starting on the engine dis week coming up and on the hydros!!! The fun stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16381465
> *Phuk I hate being on here on my celly. Laggin 5 mins past everyone else
> *


That sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16381484
> *We starting on the engine dis week coming up and on the hydros!!! The fun stuff!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I miss hydros sometimes :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:25 PM~16381493
> *I miss hydros sometimes :happysad:
> *


I miss hittin' da switches but not workin' on them!!! but itz all part of the game!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16381480
> *I HAVE TONS OF OLD PICS, BUT THEY ARE ALL FROM FLORIDA FROM THE EARLY 90'S AND LATE 90'S. SO I CAN'T HELP.
> *


Post em up in here
We need more pics in here too
I post all kinds of different stuff....next time I drop the kids off at the pool.....Imma take a pic :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright Mi Familia....im out. Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:27 PM~16381516
> *Post em up in here
> We need more pics in here too
> I post all kinds of different stuff....next time I drop the kids off at the pool.....Imma take a pic :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: dat really made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16381511
> *I miss hittin' da switches but not workin' on them!!! but itz all part of the game!!!
> *


Yeah it is ...I mean I coulda put a setup in my ride but I used the money to fix lil details and with this ride I'd rather be patient.
I have a feeling it will pay off in the long run


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16381516
> *Post em up in here
> We need more pics in here too
> I post all kinds of different stuff....next time I drop the kids off at the pool.....Imma take a pic :cheesy:
> *


I GOT PICS OF MY KIDS DROPPING KIDS OFF AT THE POOL, DO YOU WANT TO SEE? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16381530
> *Alright Mi Familia....im out. Hope you all have a great weekend
> *


x2 headed over to the homie Chapo's for a lil' bit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16381530
> *Alright Mi Familia....im out. Hope you all have a great weekend
> *


Take it easy Cesar


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16381538
> *Yeah it is ...I mean I coulda put a setup in my ride but I used the money to fix lil details and with this ride I'd rather be patient.
> I have a feeling it will pay off in the long run
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16381542
> *I GOT PICS OF MY KIDS DROPPING KIDS OFF AT THE POOL, DO YOU WANT TO SEE? :biggrin:
> *


Only if they aren't floaters


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16381557
> *Only if they aren't floaters
> *


I HAVE BOTH. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 22 2010, 09:31 PM~16381563
> *I HAVE BOTH. :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 20 2010, 09:32 AM~16350478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 11:24 PM~16382091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:21 PM~16382058
> *Same car?
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats Carlos from Nothing Else Matters C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 22 2010, 11:53 PM~16382818
> *yea  thats Carlos from Nothing Else Matters C.C.
> *


I thought it looked familiar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up CURIOUS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2010, 10:27 PM~16381511
> *I miss hittin' da switches but not workin' on them!!! but itz all part of the game!!!
> *


I just hating trying to keep my car nice and having oil leak when I busted an o ring or something like that. I'll get me a g body to lift and I'll keep my 59 OG


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:51 AM~16383123
> *I just hating trying to keep my car nice and having oil leak when I busted an o ring or something like that. I'll get me a g body to lift and I'll keep my 59 OG
> *


  Yeah the oil can get messy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 12:51 AM~16383123
> *I just hating trying to keep my car nice and having oil leak when I busted an o ring or something like that. I'll get me a g body to lift and I'll keep my 59 OG
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 12:53 AM~16383134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice F150 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 12:14 AM~16382940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*2 of GT MOST WANTED....WE STAY ON THE GRIND...MUCH LOVE COLORADO....THANKS FO THE LOVE YOU SHOWED US WELL WE REPPED IN THE BIG SIETE ONE NINA......GRACIAS*   :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:59 AM~16383167
> *That's a nice F150  :biggrin:
> *


damn Roy you that bored your quoting yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:09 AM~16383255
> *damn Roy you that bored your quoting yourself? :biggrin:
> *


Yes.....well possibly that buzzed :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16382926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY NIKKA...THATS THE KING OF COLORADO..............*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:09 AM~16383255
> *damn Roy you that bored your quoting yourself? :biggrin:
> *


well maybe that's what I woulda said....or the fact the closer lid is like cocked a lil :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 23 2010, 02:10 AM~16383267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you double posting damnit Roy it's time for you to go to bed :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

my first show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:15 AM~16383308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's a ford but that poor truck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:13 AM~16383288
> *Now you double posting damnit Roy it's time for you to go to bed :cheesy:
> *


Somebody has to keep CO going
Late night watch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:16 AM~16383320
> *Somebody has to keep CO going
> Late night watch
> *


don't even try it I"m always on here on the late night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and then....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:18 AM~16383335
> *don't even try it I"m always on here on the late night :biggrin:
> *


damn I'm just trying to be a co-worker dog :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Paul's co-worker


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:14 AM~16383304
> *my first show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:19 AM~16383353
> *damn I'm just trying to be a co-worker dog :happysad:
> *


haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:16 AM~16383317
> *I know it's a ford but that poor truck
> *


I actually backed into a rock pit because somebody wasn't paying attention(Julian)
:happysad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:20 AM~16383358
> *Paul's co-worker
> 
> 
> ...


*DIGGEN THAT PLAQUE......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:23 AM~16383380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GT....FUCK THE FAKE ASS BICTHES THAT TOOK THIS RIDE IN THE 719.....WE STILL AINT LET IT GO FAGETS..........CHUCKS GOODTIMES CEO....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

can't miss us you see us shining :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:24 AM~16383391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I did this all of a sudden :wow: 




That fucker was bright and shiny in this room.....my lady probably thinks I'm smokin rocks :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:26 AM~16383403
> *I did this all of a sudden :wow:
> That fucker was bright and shiny in this room.....my lady probably thinks I'm smokin rocks :happysad:
> *


and your half drunk she's probably like wtf is he doing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:25 AM~16383397
> *GT....FUCK THE FAKE ASS BICTHES THAT TOOK THIS RIDE IN THE 719.....WE STILL AINT LET IT GO FAGETS..........CHUCKS GOODTIMES CEO....
> *


Yeah thats fucked up. Whats up Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:28 AM~16383411
> *and your half drunk she's probably like wtf is he doing
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:30 AM~16383430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pueblo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:30 AM~16383438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:31 AM~16383441
> *Pueblo?
> *


Yeah Tony's show


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:28 AM~16383421
> *Yeah thats fucked up. Whats up Chuck?
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PERRITO ...JUST HERE KICKEN IT SIPPEN A BL.....WE SMASHEN...* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:32 AM~16383459
> *WHAT IT DEW PERRITO ...JUST HERE KICKEN IT SIPPEN A BL.....WE SMASHEN... :biggrin:
> *


Nada just chillin at work :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:30 AM~16383430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:31 AM~16383447
> *I like that car
> *


Me too




The guy that bought my 62 was gonna buy that one too until he seen mine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Look it's jerry in the straw hat and wife beater :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16383461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at you fucker .....all that engravings.....you baller you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:34 AM~16383480
> *Look at you fucker .....all that engravings.....you baller you
> *


I'm just another mexican trying to get by


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16383477
> *Look it's jerry in the straw hat and wife beater :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:33 AM~16383466
> *Nada just chillin at work :biggrin:
> *


*ME AND CHAPAS HERE KILLEN A 30 PACK WATCHING BIG FISH, LOOKEN AT THE HOMIES SMASHEN ON COMPETITION.....AND WE JUST GETTING THE PARTY STARTED....GT GONNA OWN THE HOPPEN GAME...QUOTE MY ASS ON THAT....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:35 AM~16383483
> *I'm just another mexican trying to get by
> *


Get by what???????
Customs with that big ass wad of cash ?? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:37 AM~16383497
> *Get by what???????
> Customs with that big ass wad of cash ?? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16383496
> *ME AND CHAPAS HERE KILLEN A 30 PACK WATCHING BIG FISH, LOOKEN AT THE HOMIES SMASHEN ON COMPETITION.....AND WE JUST GETTING THE PARTY STARTED....GT GONNA OWN THE HOPPEN GAME...QUOTE MY ASS ON THAT.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool it's Good to see Chapas back in the mix
and yeah I gotta agree GT gonna be some big contenders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats the weather like up there Roy?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:38 AM~16383505
> *That's cool it's Good to see Chapas back in the mix
> and yeah I gotta agree GT gonna be some big contenders
> *


*AINT NOTHEN CHANGE BUT THE TIME ROY....EVEN RAY RAY GOT RID OF THE 64 BUT I CANT SAY WHAT HE COMMING OUT WIT IN 2010..WE SMASHEN AND WE STILL GT LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 01:40 AM~16383515
> *AINT NOTHEN CHANGE BUT THE TIME ROY....EVEN RAY RAY GOT RID OF THE 64 BUT I CANT SAY WHAT HE COMMING OUT WIT IN 2010..WE SMASHEN AND WE STILL GT LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA....
> *


That's cool and yeah aint shit changed but the time
I wish all you guys the best,before you know it you'll be hearing about some fucker out here with a bad ass 63 Rag(no not Adan).....even though his rag is bad ass though.....Big ups Adan.....I'm getting close though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:39 AM~16383511
> *whats the weather like up there Roy?
> *


weather is Good dog....nice and mild


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:46 AM~16383554
> *weather is Good dog....nice and mild
> *


  it was really nice last night at work I dont' think it hit lower than 58


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:47 AM~16383563
> * it was really nice last night at work I dont' think it hit lower than 58
> *


Imma be headed out there soon just to fuck wit you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:36 AM~16383489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:48 AM~16383568
> *Imma be headed out there soon just to fuck wit you guys :biggrin:
> *


come on down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:49 AM~16383573
> *come on down
> *


matbe this week  
gotta run the rag for a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:51 AM~16383590
> *matbe this week
> gotta run the rag for a few hours :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I"m off on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:52 AM~16383593
> *:0  :0 I"m off on wednesday :biggrin:
> *


hopefully it's nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You a damn postwhore Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16383629
> *You a damn postwhore Roy
> *


 :happysad: 
just listening to
http://hot923.com/mediaplayer/?station=KHH...&channel_title=
reminiscing(sp)
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RAG3ROY Apr 2005 20,808 190 1.87% 
LA CURA Apr 2004 15,677 82 0.81% 
CHUCKIEBOYGT Jun 2005 17,396 80 0.79% 
cl1965ss Nov 2007 830 74 0.73% 
fesboogie Feb 2006 5,333 68 0.67% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 26,942 68 0.67% 
MR1450 May 2005 31,987 63 0.62% 
NICE DREAMS May 2008 51 50 0.49% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 116,619 46 0.45% 
80GRAND


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:03 AM~16383657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:17 AM~16383711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16383633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOK AT ALL THE BABIES..THEY WERE LIL...CHINGADO THEY GROW QUICK....* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:04 AM~16383658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS MUTHA FUCKA AINT GONNA LOOK THE SAME AT ALL.....THIS FOO CAME BACK TO SUR CALIFAS AND HAD TO STEP HIS GAME UP......LEVEL 4*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:18 AM~16383716
> *LOOK AT ALL THE BABIES..THEY WERE LIL...CHINGADO THEY GROW QUICK.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 01:56 AM~16383621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CHUCKIEBOY85 BUSTEN OUT THIS SUMMER FULL UNDIES, CANDY, GUTS, IY TODO....WIT A 3.0 GPA, SHIT YOU CANT GO WRONG...REPEN THAT "SGV" CHAPTER......* :biggrin:  :0 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 03:22 AM~16383729
> *CHUCKIEBOY85 BUSTEN OUT THIS SUMMER FULL UNDIES, CANDY, GUTS, IY TODO....WIT A 3.0 GPA, SHIT YOU CANT GO WRONG...REPEN THAT "SGV" CHAPTER...... :biggrin:    :0  :wow:
> *


on the elco??Watch out for Noah from Majestics that fucker is coming hardcore :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:21 AM~16383727
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:26 AM~16383738
> *on the elco??Watch out for Noah from Majestics that fucker is coming hardcore :biggrin:
> *


*DONT TRIP PERRITO, MIJO DOING HOMEWORK....WE SEEN IT AND BELIEVE ME WE AINT FUCKEN AROUND......HE BETTER LOOK OUT FO US.....AHAHHAAAHHA PALAVRA!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 03:29 AM~16383745
> *DONT TRIP PERRITO, MIJO DOING HOMEWORK....WE SEEN IT AND BELIEVE ME WE AINT FUCKEN AROUND......HE BETTER LOOK OUT FO US.....AHAHHAAAHHA PALAVRA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess we'll see


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 AM~16383745
> *DONT TRIP PERRITO, MIJO DOING HOMEWORK....WE SEEN IT AND BELIEVE ME WE AINT FUCKEN AROUND......HE BETTER LOOK OUT FO US.....AHAHHAAAHHA PALAVRA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
















































*OH WE AINT BRINGING NO MICKEY MOUSE SHIT.....GT ALL DAY LONG!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:30 AM~16383748
> *guess we'll see
> *


*YEA WE WILL .........GT*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that just a test panel?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:29 AM~16383746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I KNOW HE GETTING BIG......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:26 AM~16383738
> *on the elco??Watch out for Noah from Majestics that fucker is coming hardcore :biggrin:
> *


Noah's Elco is looking really Good .....best thing I seen since the Majestic Elco from KC and .........hmmmmmm.........o'yeah yours :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:40 AM~16383769
> *I KNOW HE GETTING BIG...... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he's getting big......only 10 but as tall as Mom now :happysad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:36 AM~16383761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*COLOR SCHEME.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:40 AM~16383770
> *Noah's Elco is looking really Good .....best thing I seen since the Majestic Elco from KC and .........hmmmmmm.........o'yeah yours :biggrin:
> *


*BELIEVE ME WE SEEN IT.....MIJO COMMING CORRECT WIT THAT LEVEL 4 SHIT....*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:41 AM~16383775
> *COLOR SCHEME.....
> *


Looks Good......lil loud, but it looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:42 AM~16383777
> *BELIEVE ME WE SEEN IT.....MIJO COMMING CORRECT WIT THAT LEVEL 4 SHIT....   :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see the finished product  
Big ups to lil Chucks....damn time flies


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:43 AM~16383780
> *Looks Good......lil loud, but it looks Good :thumbsup:
> *


*DONT TRIP WE WANT TO GET EVERYONES ATTENTION FOR THAT GT....* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:44 AM~16383782
> *Can't wait to see the finished product
> Big ups to lil Chucks....damn time flies
> *


*IT SURE DOES......HE READY THOUGH....HE WANNA DIP BEHIND POPS......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:51 AM~16383802
> *IT SURE DOES......HE READY THOUGH....HE WANNA DIP BEHIND POPS......
> *


that's cool  
Man if I had your money I'd be planting Impalas in the backyard :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So when you showing a sneak peak of your ride????.......................Or is that top secret Vegas sweepstakes kinda thing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 23 2010, 02:49 AM~16383795
> *DONT TRIP WE WANT TO GET EVERYONES ATTENTION FOR THAT GT.... :biggrin:
> *


Aint got to attract attention if you are the attention  .....tu sabes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to tell you Larry ................
















































But this Elco is gonna bust some asses and may be the best of all time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 04:16 AM~16383851
> *Sorry to tell you Larry ................
> But this Elco is gonna bust some asses and may be the best of all time
> *


Noahs??yes sir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:17 AM~16383854
> *Noahs??yes sir
> *


it's bad ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:17 AM~16383854
> *Noahs??yes sir
> *


What up fawker you still working?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 05:17 AM~16383968
> *What up fawker you still working?
> *


yeah I am I'm just looking at parts and cars I wish I could afford.You still boozing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah...my wife usually tries to make the best of the weekends ,,,,,but they are working her ass like a slave....like 70 hrs a week
It's bad but helping out alot  
She passed out like 4 hrs ago and I don't have anything to do
Maybe if I was a cheatin MOFO things would be good but ...I have it too Good to even think about that.....I really love my girl


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 05:27 AM~16383989
> *Yeah...my wife usually tries to make the best of the weekends ,,,,,but they are working her ass like a slave....like 70 hrs a week
> It's bad but helping out alot
> She passed out like 4 hrs ago and I don't have anything to do
> ...


yeah your drunk :biggrin: Me and my lady have been trying to make the best of the weekends but not too much to do around these parts. We'll probably hang out with my bro and his wife today maybe have some beers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Then I had to see Adan's fuckin ass tonight.........you know that fool coming out full power :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 04:28 AM~16383994
> *yeah your drunk :biggrin: Me and my lady have been trying to make the best of the weekends but not too much to do around these parts. We'll probably hang out with my bro and his wife today maybe have some beers
> *


Fuck you I aint drunk.......................and ...........I'd love to hang out with you guys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 05:29 AM~16383995
> *Then I had to see Adan's fuckin ass tonight.........you know that fool coming out full power :thumbsup:
> *


where did you see him??What the fuck does he do for a living I need to change it up I"m broke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 05:30 AM~16383999
> *Fuck you I aint drunk.......................and ...........I'd love to hang out with you guys
> *


were trying to put some stuff together if we do the roller skating in pueblo maybe you can meet us there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I finally sent all this stuff out for gold plating I have the dollar in the pic for size reference when I was getting a price quote.It's my daughters ride


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:

The Colorado topic was on fire last night. Taking off to go root for Ivan in his fights.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:30 AM~16385181
> *:wave:
> 
> The Colorado topic was on fire last night. Taking off to go root for Ivan in his fights.
> *


Take it easy and remind Ivan to keep those nuts outta his face...........I heard it causes a double chin :biggrin: 
Good luck ivan!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 04:55 AM~16384024
> *I finally sent all this stuff out for gold plating I have the dollar in the pic for size reference when I was getting a price quote.It's my daughters ride
> 
> 
> ...


How much they quote you dog?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:33 PM~16386341
> *How much they quote you dog?
> *


360  fuck my first quote with some wires I had was like 700 bux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 01:42 PM~16386401
> *360  fuck my first quote with some wires I had was like 700 bux
> *


Through El Paso right?
That's where I guess all my chit got done also,no wonder it still looks good  
I definately got alot more to do though,but she's getting there......one part at a time :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

that pedal car is gonna be the shizzznit


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 PM~16386511
> *wuz up roy
> *


What up Big Ty,just about to get in the shower to get my Flintstone on with my Fam
What you up to?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

taking a quik break for the car how u been


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 23 2010, 02:00 PM~16386536
> *taking a quik break for the car how u been
> *


Couldn't ask to be better :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mr. Fessor


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuuuzzzz uuuppp fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 03:04 PM~16386565
> *What up Mr. Fessor
> *


Whut Up Homie!!! Just got done working on the ride a lil' about to go to Anthony's (Xquizite) house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 03:05 PM~16386579
> *Whut Up Homie!!! Just got done working on the ride a lil' about to go to Anthony's (Xquizite) house!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wuz going on over at ant's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 23 2010, 03:05 PM~16386575
> *wuuuzzzz uuuppp fes
> *


Whut Up, I tried to call you earlier cuz I talked to GT Julian and he needed some info... Im suppose to call him back so hit me up!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

triied to call you back but no anwser


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 23 2010, 03:07 PM~16386589
> *wuz going on over at ant's
> *


They are having a lil party for his son!!! he just told me about hella late last night when I went to Chapo's... We gas hopped his Regal down Airport!!! Letz just say it shocked the shit out of me!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

cool have fun over there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 23 2010, 03:10 PM~16386611
> *cool have fun over there
> *


  You should stop thru...


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

what up roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 02:53 PM~16386479
> *Through El Paso right?
> That's where I guess all my chit got done also,no wonder it still looks good
> I definately got alot more to do though,but she's getting there......one part at a time :cheesy:
> *


I'm actually getting it done through Hernan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 03:09 PM~16386607
> *They are having a lil party for his son!!! he just told me about hella late last night when I went to Chapo's... We gas hopped his Regal down Airport!!! Letz just say it shocked the shit out of me!!!
> *


pics of the regal


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:33 PM~16386764
> *pics of the regal
> *


Itz not a looker believe me, I don't have any pics...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 03:39 PM~16386823
> *Itz not a looker believe me, I don't have any pics...
> *


Needs work in the looks department but it will be there!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 03:40 PM~16386832
> *Needs work in the looks department but it will be there!!!
> *


it's not that black regal Roy posted up earlier?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
FORSALE, MAKE OFFER,


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

suup everyone.... saturday night! yay ( i getta sit at home and watch another rerun of cops :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 05:02 PM~16387419
> *it's not that black regal Roy posted up earlier?
> *


 :no:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16388109
> *suup everyone.... saturday night! yay  ( i getta sit at home and watch another rerun of cops :wave:
> *


Me and Chapo tried to go over to your shop but no one was there...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 02:07 PM~16386592
> *Whut Up, I tried to call you earlier cuz I talked to GT Julian and he needed some info... Im suppose to call him back so hit me up!!!
> *


i tried to call that dude yesterday but it would not go through


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2010, 08:00 PM~16389158
> *Me and Chapo tried to go over to your shop but no one was there...
> *


i was there last night till bout 8pm and left a lil earlt today in the afternoon..il be there all day tommorow paintn another ride and doing some murals on the walls


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

GET TO WORK CHRIS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2010, 08:35 PM~16389488
> *i tried to call that dude yesterday but it would not go through
> *


hey Chris tell Chuckie I'll be ready this Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16386731
> *what up roy
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16389522
> *i was there last night till bout 8pm  and left a lil earlt today in the afternoon..il be there all day tommorow paintn another ride and doing some murals on the walls
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 23 2010, 09:35 PM~16389488
> *i tried to call that dude yesterday but it would not go through
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Cesar Y fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 11:28 PM~16390555
> *what up Cesar Y fes
> *


What up Roy, how's your night homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:37 PM~16390669
> *What up Roy, how's your night homie?
> *


going good dog got home from bowling and shot a few games of pool with my son(damn he is good for 10 yrs old)
Now just kickin it listening to hot 92.3 on the ps3 sippin a few thinking of how my ride will look with some stripes next weekend.....
What you up to dog?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 11:40 PM~16390701
> *going good dog got home from bowling and shot a few games of pool with my son(damn he is good for 10 yrs old)
> Now just kickin it listening to hot 92.3 on the ps3 sippin a few thinking of how my ride will look with some stripes next weekend.....
> What you up to dog?
> *



LOL...wow. im actually getting ready to go bowling with the wifey and listening to some oldies while we are getting ready.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16390775
> *LOL...wow. im actually getting ready to go bowling with the wifey and listening to some oldies while we are getting ready.
> *


that's cool homie,get your game together.....we should really set a bowling day up with all the homies soon :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

what colors you thinking for the pin striping?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16390878
> *what colors you thinking for the pin striping?
> *


Tan/Brown 3 color to match the top and carpet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16390841
> *that's cool homie,get your game together.....we should really set a bowling day up with all the homies soon :cheesy:
> *



That sounds cool but I suck at bowling...so I will provide the comic relief while we kick :biggrin:

Your 10 yr old can teach my 11 yr old how to play some pool.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 11:56 PM~16390915
> *Tan/Brown 3 color to match the top and carpet
> *


That will look good homie. You doing any gold leafing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16390938
> *That sounds cool but I suck at bowling...so I will provide the comic relief while we kick :biggrin:
> 
> Your 10 yr old can teach my 11 yr old how to play some pool.
> *


he really surprises the shit outta me
We have a pool table that we never play on but apparantly he's been sneaking some games in :happysad: 
I need to up my game now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 11:00 PM~16390971
> *That will look good homie. You doing any gold leafing?
> *


I was thinking just inside the side molding.....well if I can afford it now 
if not it will happen with the frame off next year :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOL...that's funny about your son.

Damn...frame off. Looking forward to seeing the finished product homie.

Hope you and yours have a good rest of the night...im out to do some cosmic bowling. I will talk to you soon Primo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16391119
> *LOL...that's funny about your son.
> 
> Damn...frame off. Looking forward to seeing the finished product homie.
> ...


Take it easy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 24 2010, 12:13 AM~16391555
> *
> *


What up Chuck


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup roy y chuck and the rest of colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 12:20 AM~16391602
> *what up Ranger Wrinkles
> *


what you been up to heard the weather been kinda nice out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 24 2010, 12:25 AM~16391630
> *what you been up to heard the weather been kinda nice out there
> *


not nice enough but I plan to Roll the Raggety Rag this week


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:43 AM~16391732
> *:wave:
> *


Back already?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 12:31 AM~16391659
> *not nice enough but I plan to Roll the Raggety Rag this week
> *


thats firme cant wait to get back they saying sometime in may last person in the first week of june


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 24 2010, 12:46 AM~16391758
> *thats firme cant wait to get back they saying sometime in may last person in the first week of june
> *


That's cool doggie you gonna be here for the whole season  
Well besides Cinco....but Cinco aint shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 12:47 AM~16391769
> *That's cool doggie you gonna be here for the whole season
> Well besides Cinco....but Cinco aint shit
> *


yea i'll be there looking forward to denver and pueblo so we'll see might have the wife show for cinco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 01:45 AM~16391754
> *Back already?
> *


 Yea, the bowling alley is literally down the street and it was just a quick game and a drink.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Wrinkles...hope you are doing well out there hermano.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:52 AM~16391791
> *Yea, the bowling alley is literally down the street and it was just a quick game and a drink.
> *


Shit that's cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Ty


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 01:55 AM~16391806
> *Shit that's cool
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

not much homie just got in from working on my ride and u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 12:59 AM~16391832
> *not much homie just got in from working on my ride and u
> *


wish I could say the same homie.......But she's getting taken care of .....1 part at a time :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:59 AM~16391832
> *not much homie just got in from working on my ride and u
> *


just working on Mr. Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:01 AM~16391845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just working on Mr. Colorado
> *


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:00 AM~16391843
> *wish I could say the same homie.......But she's getting taken care of .....1 part at a time :biggrin:
> *


thats cool u figuer out who pining up ur ride


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:02 AM~16391850
> *Pics or it didn't happen
> *


no im posting ant more pics of it any more i want people to see the final product


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:02 AM~16391851
> *thats cool u figuer out who pining up ur ride
> *


Yeah I'm thinking just a quick Chuckie yob this year 
Next ....well we'll see :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:04 AM~16391863
> *no im posting ant more pics of it any more i want people to see the final product
> *


FUCK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
can I at least go see it ????? :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thats cool my will be ready for leafing tomorrow nite ant the guy from d-town will be here in two weekends from now


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:06 AM~16391868
> *FUCK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
> can I at least go see it ????? :biggrin:
> *


you can come be some time in the week if you want i will be working on it all week long after work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:07 AM~16391873
> *thats cool my will be ready for leafing tomorrow nite ant the guy from d-town will be here in two weekends from now
> *


That's cool........really I am sooo anxiously awaiting this year
I am really ready to roll the Rag with the top down at night.....no other feeling like it.....well matbe sex comes in a close 2nd.....but damn am I ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:09 AM~16391879
> *you can come be some time in the week if you want i will be working on it all week long after work
> *


Oh I will be there


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:16 AM~16391905
> *That's cool........really I am sooo anxiously awaiting this year
> I am really ready to roll the Rag with the top down at night.....no other feeling like it.....well matbe sex comes in a close 2nd.....but damn am I ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


my to homie been ready for two years now im hurting to tickle a switch


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:16 AM~16391905
> *That's cool........really I am sooo anxiously awaiting this year
> I am really ready to roll the Rag with the top down at night.....no other feeling like it.....well matbe sex comes in a close 2nd.....but damn am I ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:18 AM~16391914
> *
> Oh I will be there
> *


let my know when your comming over so i can have some beer here fo ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:20 AM~16391921
> *my to homie been ready for two years now im hurting to tickle a switch
> *


Don't even talk about switches  
I've had the itch for so long and I'm an impatient mofo 
But if I am to hook this ride up with switches it will be done right with no shortcuts taken
It will be a while .....but well worth it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:23 AM~16391937
> *let my know when your comming over so i can have some beer here fo ya
> *


If I'm rolling the rag I don't drink at all dog :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:26 AM~16391952
> *Don't even talk about switches
> I've had the itch for so long and I'm an impatient mofo
> But if I am to hook this ride up with switches it will be done right with no shortcuts taken
> ...


i here ya homie it ant worth doing if you dont to it right


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:27 AM~16391957
> *If I'm rolling the rag I don't drink at all dog :happysad:
> *


thats cool still come by ether way homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:32 AM~16391978
> *thats cool still come by ether way homie
> *


I will dog.......the rag has a top and a heater anyways


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 02:33 AM~16391987
> *I will dog.......the rag has a top and a heater anyways
> *


 im out dawg got a big day ahead of me butting my car back together :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:38 AM~16392008
> *im out dawg got a big day  ahead of me butting my car back together :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :happysad: 
later dog :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

WE JUST PUT SOME $ DOWN ON SOME TIRE MACHINES AND WILL BE HAVING THE HOOK UP ON RIMS AND TIRES.. WE CAN GET WHATEVER YOU NEED CHEAPER THAN THOSE OTHER FOOLS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, calijay

What up Jay??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

>


FORSALE, MAKE OFFER,
[/quote]

You got all the angles covered bro


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Sup Colorado.....


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 08:26 AM~16392691
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, JOHNJOHN, calijay
> 
> What up Jay??
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 24 2010, 09:29 AM~16392713
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hows it going?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the hardest '64's ever to actually hit the streets!!!  
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=97le86&s=6


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:09 AM~16392901
> *One of the hardest '64's ever to actually hit the streets!!!
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=97le86&s=6
> *


Chery 64


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:11 AM~16392914
> *Chery 64
> *


I said one of the hardest... Cherry '64 is in that same category!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:09 AM~16392901
> *One of the hardest '64's ever to actually hit the streets!!!
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=97le86&s=6
> *


Yeah i would think so too as a hard top but for verts would be trinos 64 wild cherry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:14 AM~16392931
> *I said one of the hardest... Cherry '64 is in that same category!!!
> *


I was just giving another example


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:15 AM~16392935
> *I was just giving another example
> *


Oh I know... :biggrin: thatz a good one... and like Ivan said as far as hardtops Santana sticks out, I alwayz luved Loco '64 but it might be considered more of a show car!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:17 AM~16392954
> *Oh I know...  :biggrin: thatz a good one... and like Ivan said as far as hardtops Santana sticks out, I alwayz luved Loco '64 but it might be considered more of a show car!!!
> *


how long was Santana out for before he got busted?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16392961
> *how long was Santana out for before he got busted?
> *


probably like 2 or so years... IDK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:20 AM~16392977
> *probably like 2 or so years... IDK
> *


it's a shame he was up to that and now the car is in japan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:16 AM~16392944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When I talked to TwoTonz in Denver he said their homies car is gonna be crazier than Cherry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:22 AM~16392993
> *When I talked to TwoTonz in Denver he said their homies car is gonna be crazier than Cherry!!!
> *


but will he drive it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:21 AM~16392986
> *it's a shame he was up to that and now the car is in japan
> *


Yeah itz part of the game if your into that type of shit... there's alwayz that chance!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16393014
> *Yeah itz part of the game if your into that type of shit... there's alwayz that chance!!!
> *


yeah it's true. It just sux guys have to be into that and put that label on Lowriders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:23 AM~16393000
> *but will he drive it :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: he said itz gettin' built by the same team that built Cherry... and he said that all the stuff they rushed on Cherry to get her out there they took their time w/ this next one... and knowing them they might bust them out and drive them at the same time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Jan 24 2010, 09:29 AM~16392711
> *Sup Colorado.....
> *


What's up Compadre, how you been. Give me a call when you get a min


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 AM~16393025
> *yeah it's true. It just sux guys have to be into that and put that label on Lowriders
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16393039
> *:dunno: he said itz gettin' built by the same team that built Cherry... and he said that all the stuff they rushed on Cherry to get her out there they took their time w/ this next one...  and knowing them they might bust them out and drive them at the same time!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I bet it's gonna be badass do you know what kind of car it is?He was telling me about it but I forgot what kind of car he said it was.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:29 AM~16393056
> *I bet it's gonna be badass do you know what kind of car it is?He was telling me about it but I forgot what kind of car he said it was.
> *


I forgot too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16393040
> *What's up Compadre, how you been. Give me a call when you get a min
> *


whats good bro??doing any work to the car??Got some updated pics for us? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The trunk is nuts!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this fucker is gonna be hard


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:35 AM~16393111
> *this fucker is gonna be hard
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it!!! who's is dat???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:39 AM~16393132
> *looks like it!!! who's is dat???
> *


his screen name is rightwire I believe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:40 AM~16393136
> *his screen name is rightwire I believe
> *


they doin' it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16393203
> *they doin' it!!!
> *


and fast too but then again he had bought a 59 hardtop all done full chrome undies then sold it so I'm sure alot of that cash is going towards the vert.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:53 AM~16393247
> *and fast too but then again he had bought a 59 hardtop all done full chrome undies then sold it so I'm sure alot of that cash is going towards the vert.
> *


yeah im sure!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:07 AM~16383831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN CLEAN.....*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:32 AM~16393088
> *whats good bro??doing any work to the car??Got some updated pics for us? :biggrin:
> *



Just small things here and there. I will take some pics and post em this week. How's the 59 coming primo ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 09:35 AM~16393111
> *this fucker is gonna be hard
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:37 PM~16394051
> *Just small things here and there. I will take some pics and post em this week. How's the 59 coming primo ?
> *


It still looks the same I'm gonna try and finish cutting out that little piece of floor that is left. Then I'm gonna look at the inner rocker and figure if I want to replace the whole thing or just patch it. If I patch it though it'll be smoothed and look solid like it was never patched


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Going to be selling my 64 chrome center link and chrome control valve along with the power steering ram and chrome bracket with j hoses if anyone needs them hit me up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Jr it looks like the part we were at last night :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! 

I see you bigceez. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 08:33 AM~16392741
> *Hows it going?
> *


IT GOING GOOD JUST HERE AT HOME AND U


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:01 AM~16391845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just working on Mr. Colorado
> *



hno: :ninja:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 01:38 AM~16392008
> *im out dawg got a big day  ahead of me butting my car back together :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *





:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 01:49 AM~16392043
> *:happysad:
> later dog :biggrin:
> *



You a clown!!! :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 09:35 AM~16393111
> *this fucker is gonna be hard
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1540619732.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 12:04 PM~16375591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Here at work, just sent the pic to my boy Jose, as soon as I hear from him about the polishing, I will let you know.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2010, 01:11 PM~16394336
> *It still looks the same I'm gonna try and finish cutting out that little piece of floor that is left. Then I'm gonna look at the inner rocker and figure if I want to replace the whole thing or just patch it. If I patch it though it'll be smoothed and look solid like it was never patched
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 07:51 PM~16398062
> *Here at work, just sent the pic to my boy Jose, as soon as I hear from him about the polishing, I will let you know.
> *


thanks Cesar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*TIGER NEEDS A FAVOR*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16398405
> *TIGER NEEDS A FAVOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0 63 Imp

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1565437730.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 08:22 PM~16398495
> *:0 63 Imp
> 
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1565437730.html
> *


RollerZ Only ride :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 09:32 PM~16398651
> *RollerZ Only ride :0
> *



Great price for a clean car.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 08:22 PM~16398495
> *:0 63 Imp
> 
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1565437730.html
> *


THAT CARS BADASS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 09:37 PM~16398721
> *THAT CARS BADASS
> *



How you been homie? ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16398825
> *How you been homie? ?
> *


BEEN COOL JUS CHILLIN I CRUISED THE IMPALA ERLIER ITS FREEZING OUT THERE THO AND WINDY AS HELL WHAT HAVE HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO HOW YOU BEEN HOMEZ


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:16 PM~16398405
> *TIGER NEEDS A FAVOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 09:45 PM~16398868
> *BEEN COOL JUS CHILLIN I CRUISED THE IMPALA ERLIER ITS FREEZING OUT THERE THO AND WINDY AS HELL WHAT HAVE HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO HOW YOU BEEN HOMEZ
> *



Im jealous that you got to go out there and cruise homie. My weekend was chill, had my oldest boy and my nephew over for the weekend. So that was 5 kids tearing up my canton....good times :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 08:58 PM~16399082
> *Im jealous that you got to go out there and cruise homie. My weekend was chill, had my oldest boy and my nephew over for the weekend. So that was 5 kids tearing up my canton....good times  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS COOL YOULL HAVE YOUR RIDE UP AND GOIN IN NO TIME HOMEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 10:05 PM~16399162
> *:biggrin: THATS COOL YOULL HAVE YOUR RIDE UP AND GOIN IN NO TIME HOMEZ  :thumbsup:
> *



Yea...I spoke to my boy this weekend who is painting my ride, we did some brain storming and gave me some inspiration to really get this car done by April to get her painted and patterned up !


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 09:30 PM~16399568
> *Yea...I spoke to my boy this weekend who is painting my ride, we did some brain storming and gave me some inspiration to really get this car done by April to get her painted and patterned up !
> *


HELL YEA HOMEZ WHAT COLOR YOU PLANNING ON PAINTING HER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16399599
> *HELL YEA HOMEZ WHAT COLOR YOU PLANNING ON PAINTING HER
> *



Still trying to figure that out...either a Silver with some Gray patterns or maybe a Gun Metal color and some pin striping with some silver leaf. Havent decided yet.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 09:43 PM~16399782
> *Still trying to figure that out...either a Silver with some Gray patterns or maybe a Gun Metal color and some pin striping with some silver leaf. Havent decided yet.
> *


either way i think it would look sick


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 11:05 PM~16399922
> *either way i think it would look sick
> *



Thanks homie. How is your wifey feeling ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:07 PM~16399946
> *Thanks homie. How is your wifey feeling ?
> *


shes ok shes just berley feeling the baby move we still have 4 more months to wait :biggrin: I cant wait till its born so i could get it into lowriding to


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 11:13 PM~16400038
> *shes ok shes just berley feeling the baby move we still have 4 more months to wait :biggrin:  I cant wait till its born so i could get it into lowriding to
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i see u macgyver


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 11:26 PM~16400256
> *wuz good Co.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:42 PM~16400494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 08:30 PM~16397783
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1540619732.html
> *


Hay just a for warning but that shop has a 50/50 rating with the people that have had the trucks worked on and i have seen some fuck up fabs come out of that place the heads are probley jacked in some way just my thoughts not trying to get anyone but hurt


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 25 2010, 12:42 AM~16400494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolln deep (Jul 23, 2009)

wad up colorado hoimes from ese lil whino from burque 505 how does my ride look?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Jan 25 2010, 12:07 AM~16400825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 PM~16400276
> *i see u macgyver
> *


lol, jus got home from sprayn that tahoe and my wifes yellin at me for spending my day off workin... but its what i luv


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16400885
> *lol, jus got home from sprayn that tahoe and my wifes yellin at me for spending my day off workin... but its what i luv
> *



Whats up Primo...hows the new shop going?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolln deep_@Jan 24 2010, 11:09 PM~16400848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jan 24 2010, 10:46 PM~16400536
> *Hay just a for warning but that shop has a 50/50 rating with the people that have had the trucks worked on and i have seen some fuck up fabs come out of that place the heads are probley  jacked in some way just my thoughts not trying to get anyone but hurt
> *


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16401162
> *Thanks for the heads up
> *



Whats up Roy? 

Should I congratulate you on the Car Club homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:38 PM~16401173
> *Whats up Roy?
> 
> Should I congratulate you on the Car Club homie?
> *


Nah I aint in no club bro that's just my old neighborhoods name :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16401298
> *Nah I aint in no club bro that's just my old neighborhoods name :biggrin:
> *



Damn...you from the hills? Hollywood?!? 

Jp homie.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2010, 11:50 PM~16401298
> *Nah I aint in no club bro that's just my old neighborhoods name :biggrin:
> *


haha i thought that you had joined a club to :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:17 PM~16400932
> *Whats up Primo...hows the new shop going?
> *


going great homie... just slammed. we getn rims and tires now so trying to hook up colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 25 2010, 12:07 AM~16401452
> *haha i thought that you had joined a club to :biggrin:
> *


Eventually I will I just want to make sure it is the right decision


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16401582
> *Eventually I will I just want to make sure it is the right decision
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 25 2010, 01:18 AM~16401570
> *going great homie... just slammed.  we getn rims and tires now so trying to hook up colorado
> *



Thats good new homie, hope to see you blow up in 2010.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 25 2010, 01:14 AM~16401954
> *Thats good new homie, hope to see you blow up in 2010.
> *


thanks homie... but we will all blow up 2gether if we can hook everyone out with homie hook up prices


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16400494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and a couple of da homies will be there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2010, 08:58 AM~16403210
> *Me and a couple of da homies will be there!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 AM~16403284
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2010, 08:58 AM~16403210
> *Me and a couple of da homies will be there!!!
> *



:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 25 2010, 11:29 AM~16403901
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 05:09 AM~16403284
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


what s up roy
uffin: uffin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2010, 09:58 AM~16403210
> *Me and a couple of da homies will be there!!!
> *



Im really looking forward to meeting all you guys.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 25 2010, 01:33 PM~16404989
> *Im really looking forward to meeting all you guys.
> *


  me too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 25 2010, 01:03 PM~16404721
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16405033
> *Whutz Good!!!
> *


Nothing good here. Cold ass weather and wind.......makes for no productivity. Can't wait for warmer weather and daylight savings.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 25 2010, 04:52 PM~16407011
> *Nothing good here. Cold ass weather and wind.......makes for no productivity. Can't wait for warmer weather and daylight savings.
> *


Yeah I know whut you mean!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 25 2010, 08:41 AM~16402790
> *thanks homie... but we will all blow up 2gether if we can hook everyone out with homie hook up prices
> *


So whats the price on some 13x7 all chrome wheels with white wall tires including accessories??I'm just asking for a friend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16407918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16407918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16407918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 25 2010, 06:49 PM~16408464
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is sick as fuck :worship:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16407918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16400494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Imma be outta town. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this is a bad truck


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 25 2010, 08:02 PM~16409266
> *Damn! Imma be outta town.  :angry:
> *



There will be plenty more to come. Enjoy your vacation with your family though homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 07:32 PM~16409582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you bringing yours out stock like that? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 08:32 PM~16409582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of skirts on a truck but yes it's very bad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 08:32 PM~16409582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16410538
> *I'm not a fan of skirts on a truck but yes it's very bad
> *


Me too 
I think that truck would look alot better without em.....especially with that trim on them :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16410942
> *Me too
> I think that truck would look alot better without em.....especially with that trim on them :happysad:
> *


I dig the trim


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2010, 09:27 PM~16411260
> *I dig the trim
> *


I just think the trim on the skirts is a lil much


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whenever I see a truck with the Fleetline trim I think of the choptop from denver with the crooked trim on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:31 PM~16411360
> *I just think the trim on the skirts is a lil much
> *


Honestly I don't dig the skirts at all on trucks I mean it's a truck skirts are only nice on some cars in my opinion


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 25 2010, 09:22 PM~16410253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason it doesnt look rite with them, but usually i like em with the skirts. :dunno:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP CO MEMORIES CC CHECKIN IN.. 



WHATS GOOD ALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 25 2010, 10:24 PM~16412330
> *WHATS UP CO      MEMORIES CC  CHECKIN IN..
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHAT UP RAG3ROY


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 25 2010, 10:24 PM~16412330
> *WHATS UP CO      MEMORIES CC  CHECKIN IN..
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> 
> ...


Is the Alliance for clubs only or for solo riders too?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2010, 12:02 AM~16412777
> *Is the Alliance for clubs only or for solo riders too?
> *



Everyone is welcome. I have been going to the meetings and I am a solo rider.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:17 AM~16412881
> *Everyone is welcome. I have been going to the meetings and I am a solo rider.
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 07:32 PM~16409582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 12:35 AM~16413020
> *
> *



Whats good Primo?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 25 2010, 11:17 PM~16412881
> *Everyone is welcome. I have been going to the meetings and I am a solo rider.
> *


Good to know, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2010, 12:51 AM~16413104
> *Good to know, thanks! :biggrin:
> *



Drop by homie...would be cool to meet all of you in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:36 AM~16413026
> *Whats good Primo?
> *


not much e tu??


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 25 2010, 11:54 PM~16413121
> *Drop by homie...would be cool to meet all of you in person
> *


When & Where?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 12:59 AM~16413146
> *not much e tu??
> *



Aqui...tu sabes...trabajando como un animal! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2010, 01:00 AM~16413148
> *When & Where?
> *



Saturday Feb 6th at noon. 

Its right off of 8th ave and I25...literally right across the street from Denver Bumper. Those old hotels right there is now the Joshua Center.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:01 AM~16413163
> *Saturday Feb 6th at noon.
> 
> Its right off of 8th ave and I25...literally right across the street from Denver Bumper. Those old hotels right there is now the Joshua Center.
> *


Thanks, :biggrin: 
Bad day for me though whens the next one after that?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2010, 01:02 AM~16413174
> *Thanks, :biggrin:
> Bad day for me though whens the next one after that?
> *



They usually figure out the dates right at the meeting..so its tentative..but as soon as I hear, I will let everyone know.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:03 AM~16413183
> *They usually figure out the dates right at the meeting..so its tentative..but as soon as I hear, I will let everyone know.
> *


Cool Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 25 2010, 11:24 PM~16412330
> *WHATS UP CO      MEMORIES CC  CHECKIN IN..
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 01:00 AM~16413152
> *Aqui...tu sabes...trabajando como un animal!  :biggrin:
> *


they got you working like an animal?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 01:12 AM~16413254
> *they got you working like an animal?
> *



Yea...been crazy busy since the new year, but I guess thats not a bad thing. How are things with you?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:13 AM~16413574
> * whats up ceez
> *



What are you doing up so late cousin?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

lol lost track of time... just working on the website..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:30 AM~16413638
> *lol lost track of time... just working on the website..
> *



Right on for doing up that web site cousin. Looking good so far.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks its getting bigger everyday crazy i didt think it would be this big this fast but i like it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:34 AM~16413658
> *thanks its getting bigger everyday crazy i didt think it would be this big this fast but i like it
> *



Things have changed from back in the day homie. Seems like new found heart out there in the Lowriding community. Its great to see.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 09:35 PM~16410416
> *Are you bringing yours out stock like that? :cheesy:
> *



i dont have a truck


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello Colorado :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 26 2010, 09:01 AM~16414623
> *Hello Colorado  :wave:
> *



whats up paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry's future garage


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 10:29 AM~16414756
> *Larry's future garage
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16414677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up LIL!!! Chris whutz goin' on???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 26 2010, 08:01 AM~16414623
> *Hello Colorado  :wave:
> *


What up Party Paul


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 08:48 AM~16414918
> *Whutz Up LIL!!! Chris whutz goin' on???
> *


What you got going on today Fessor?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all checkin in before a hella long day at work lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2010, 10:21 AM~16415188
> *What you got going on today Fessor?
> *


Not much why whutz up???


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 AM~16414680
> *whats up paul
> *


thats a sick dulley


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 09:35 AM~16415289
> *Not much why whutz up???
> *


not much i was just wondering i get bored and think who i can go visit(no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16415317
> *not much  i was just wondering    i get bored and think  who i can go visit(no ****)
> *


  I should be home most of the day... LMK and off the subject are you goin' to that meeting on the 6th?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 09:44 AM~16415376
> * I should be home most of the day... LMK and off the subject are you goin' to that meeting on the 6th?
> *


yea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2010, 11:00 AM~16415513
> *yea
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16415608
> *
> *


why? you wanna carpool? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2010, 11:25 AM~16415706
> *why? you wanna carpool? :biggrin:
> *


oh naw I was just curious who from down here was gonna head up there...  but car pooling is alwayz an option... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 02:05 AM~16413549
> *Yea...been crazy busy since the new year, but I guess thats not a bad thing. How are things with you?
> *


works there so I can't complain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 09:29 AM~16414756
> *Larry's future garage
> 
> *


only if I get that 4dr and cut the top off :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 26 2010, 09:32 AM~16415278
> *whats up all checkin in before a hella long day at work lol
> *


nice site keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma most likely head up and the truck hold 4 plus me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Quick question for Laker fans!!! Why did Kobe change his jersey #? I alwayz wondered that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 11:12 AM~16416074
> *Quick question for Laker fans!!! Why did Kobe change his jersey #? I alwayz wondered that!!!
> *


To be 1 up on MJ :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Number on the shot clock

he wanted to be 3X better than he was

It was his High School #


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:13 PM~16416087
> *To be 1 up on MJ  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:15 PM~16416103
> *Number on the shot clock
> 
> he wanted to be 3X better than he was
> ...


So are any of these the answer or you just guessing? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 11:23 AM~16416171
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


ok Lebron :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It was his first high School number bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:25 PM~16416178
> *ok Lebron :cheesy:
> *


that'll work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or it's how long he dug in that White Colorado girls booty for :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:15 PM~16416103
> *Number on the shot clock
> 
> he wanted to be 3X better than he was
> ...


I think both those answers are right but yeah I guess it was his 1st high school #


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those are just the ones I heard of
Could be rumors or could me multiples


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:33 PM~16416264
> *Those are just the ones I heard of
> Could be rumors or could me multiples
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

2 Members: painloc21, RO4LIFE 719

:wave:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 01:33 PM~16416264
> *Those are just the ones I heard of
> Could be rumors or could me multiples
> *


 :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 26 2010, 02:24 PM~16418146
> *:run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 03:30 PM~16418207
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


it's looks to be like running around fucking ya is what my take on those smiley's is how about yours??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:31 PM~16418219
> *it's looks to be like running around fucking ya is what my take on those smiley's is how about yours??
> *


Doesn't look too user friendly :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 03:37 PM~16418275
> *Doesn't look too user friendly :happysad:
> *


he my friend failed at the smiley attempt :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:40 PM~16418303
> *he my friend failed at the smiley attempt :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 04:31 PM~16418219
> *it's looks to be like running around fucking ya is what my take on those smiley's is how about yours??
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 04:37 PM~16418275
> *Doesn't look too user friendly :happysad:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16418366
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


then can you kindly explain what you meant??One guy is running around and the other one is pumping air with his pelvis


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 04:14 PM~16419209
> *then can you kindly explain what you meant??One guy is running around and the other one is pumping air with his pelvis
> *


I think they guy running around is the Whitegirl and the guy pumping his pelvis is Kobe :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like the Mi Gente on Platte is shutting down shop!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16419468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the only one in springs??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 04:53 PM~16419618
> *Looks like the Mi Gente on Platte is shutting down shop!!!
> *


I wish they both was


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:03 PM~16419737
> *I wish they both was
> *


so theres two of them??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 05:54 PM~16419637
> *could be :biggrin:
> Is that the only one in springs??
> *


Nah they got the big one on S. Circle


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 26 2010, 12:58 PM~16416547
> *2 Members: painloc21, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :wave:
> *



what up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 06:05 PM~16419762
> *Nah they got the big one on S. Circle
> *


I know Roy had a bad dealing with them but I hate to see any business shut down and especially a lowrider based one so good to hear there is the main one left.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 06:14 PM~16419862
> *I know Roy had a bad dealing with them but I hate to see any business shut down and especially a lowrider based one so good to hear there is the main one left.
> *


Yeah I definitely see your point!!! Even though I dont buy anything over there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 06:22 PM~16419968
> *Yeah I definitely see your point!!! Even though I dont buy anything over there...
> *


tru but some do and it's nice to see other lowriders around unlike where I live there are none


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 06:23 PM~16419973
> *tru but some do and it's nice to see other lowriders around unlike where I live there are none
> *


right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 05:14 PM~16419862
> *I know Roy had a bad dealing with them but I hate to see any business shut down and especially a lowrider based one so good to hear there is the main one left.
> *


I get your point and yeah nice to have it around............  ..........................now if John could just get hit by a bus.... :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:26 PM~16420008
> *I get your point and yeah nice to have it around............  ..........................now if John could just get hit by a bus.... :cheesy:
> *


yeah he's a little shady


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 05:28 PM~16420042
> *yeah he's a little shady
> *


he's *ALOT* shady and if it wasn't for him being a preacher I woulda done something bad.But since he has to hide his falseness as well as finances through religion I figure I just let that bastard perish in his own stench. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:31 PM~16420085
> *he's ALOT shady and if it wasn't for him being a preacher I woulda done something bad.But since he has to hide his falseness as well as finances through religion I figure I just let that bastard perish in his own stench. :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know he was a preacher it's funny how he can sleep good knowing he fucked you over.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 05:33 PM~16420113
> *I didn't know he was a preacher it's funny how he can sleep good knowing he fucked you over.
> *


Yeah i'm not the only one either....o'well I don't believe in religion .....but I do in karma :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks rag3roy... what up all :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:werd: :guns:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 06:14 PM~16419209
> *then can you kindly explain what you meant??One guy is running around and the other one is pumping air with his pelvis
> *


I AM WHITE TRASH.....SO I DON'T HAVE TO MAKE SENCE IN MY MIND. :biggrin: I THINK. :around:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:39 PM~16419468
> *I think they guy running around is the Whitegirl and the guy pumping his pelvis is Kobe :0
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LARRY................. :0 How old........ :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2010, 06:36 PM~16420974
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LARRY................. :0 How old........ :wow:
> *


sum bish happy birfday homie :thumbsup:
What up JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much Roy.How have you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16421230
> *Not much Roy.How have you been?
> *


Been good dog....just finished up my hog gonna go cruise wif larry soon


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16421268
> *Been good dog....just finished up my hog gonna go cruise wif larry soon
> 
> *


I think if you guys race the bike that holds more gas will win. :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

happy birthday larry have turned 30 yet you young mu fuca


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16421268
> *Been good dog....just finished up my hog gonna go cruise wif larry soon
> 
> *


gonna be hard to ride (no ****) with no chain , or you gonna push :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16421950
> *gonna be hard to ride (no ****) with no chain , or you gonna push  :biggrin:
> *


Chain is ran customly through the frame


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 07:41 PM~16421976
> *Chain is ran customly through the frame
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=astIS...&pop_ads=0#t=20


watch the lowrider in this video :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16421995
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=astIS...&pop_ads=0#t=20
> watch the lowrider in this video :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

i DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW HOW YOU FOUND THAT OR WHY YOU WERE THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 26 2010, 08:46 PM~16422055
> *i DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW HOW  YOU FOUND THAT OR WHY YOU WERE THERE
> *



bear and gabe were over


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 26 2010, 08:50 PM~16422107
> *bear and gabe were over
> *


did game or bear find it?????????


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*gabe


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 26 2010, 08:52 PM~16422143
> **gabe
> *




gabe did :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Jan 26 2010, 07:36 PM~16420974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys I"m 30 today :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 26 2010, 08:37 PM~16421923
> *happy birthday larry have turned 30 yet you young mu fuca
> *


yup today :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16421268
> *Been good dog....just finished up my hog gonna go cruise wif larry soon
> 
> *


Nice I like that black dish and with the solo seat and where the pegs are not gonna be too much of a stretch for ya :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY LARRY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:55 PM~16422202
> *yup today :biggrin:
> *



Happy birhday Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Jan 26 2010, 09:01 PM~16422310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww schucks guys I"m blushing :cheesy: thanx


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn 30////////we gotta do sumin your finally old fawker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 09:11 PM~16422451
> *Damn 30////////we gotta do sumin your finally old fawker
> *


Hey Heyyyyyyyyyy :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz Cumpleanos Larry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I"m still a spring chicken with moisture behind the ears :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16422471
> *Feliz Cumpleanos Larry.
> *


thanx Ceasar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:11 PM~16422460
> *Hey Heyyyyyyyyyy :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16422530
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Just Go mannnnnnnn


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:54 PM~16422193
> *Thanks guys I"m 30 today :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY L-DOG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16422600
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY L-DOG
> *


Thanks Big Ralph


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy you ever see that tote goat I had??Chrisladen came over to ride it and about wiped out on the pavement :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16422475
> *I"m still a spring chicken with moisture behind the ears :cheesy:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 26 2010, 09:22 PM~16422634
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEZ
> *


Thanks bro you still cruising in them cold ass streets?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy B-Day Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2010, 09:24 PM~16422674
> *Happy B-Day Larry!!!
> *


Right on Big Fes dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:21 PM~16422628
> *Hey Roy you ever see that tote goat I had??Chrisladen came over to ride it and about wiped out on the pavement :cheesy:
> *


no post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 08:32 PM~16409582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW I WANT TO DO MINE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK LARRY


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:22 PM~16422645
> *Thanks bro you still cruising in them cold ass streets?
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

happy bday larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16422845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

happy birthday Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2010, 11:55 PM~16424952
> *happy birthday Larry
> *


thanx Chris


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2010, 05:26 PM~16420008
> *I get your point and yeah nice to have it around............  ..........................now if John could just get hit by a bus.... :cheesy:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN ROY?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2010, 06:31 AM~16426539
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

wazzzuuuuppppppp??????

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn who's project is this?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1570995360.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jan 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16425378
> *WHATS CRACKIN ROY?
> *


What up Big swigs how you been bro?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 10:15 AM~16427572
> *Damn who's project is this?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1570995360.html
> *



its fROm pueblo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 09:18 AM~16427609
> *its fROm pueblo
> *


It's nice,asking too much but nice :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 10:18 AM~16427609
> *its fROm pueblo
> *


GAY RAY?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *CHANGING MINDZ*

lets go to bettys


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 10:45 AM~16427849
> *GAY RAY?
> *


yea i think he is doin a 64 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWefh4Wph-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWefh4Wph-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 10:45 AM~16427852
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, CHANGING MINDZ
> 
> ...


CRYSTAL ALREADY STARTED BREAKFAST


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 10:46 AM~16427861
> *yea i think he is doin a 64 :uh:
> *


VERT?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP ALL CHECK OUT THE FORUM BEFORE WORK ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 10:56 AM~16427934
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWefh4Wph-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fWefh4Wph-k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


WOW!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 03:54 PM~16422193
> *Thanks guys I"m 30 today :biggrin:
> *


larry happy late b day from me finally hit the big 30
:nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2010, 10:18 AM~16427609
> *its fROm pueblo
> *


Didn't he use to roll or hang with you guys??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away until I'm ready for it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 01:13 PM~16428580
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16428580
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...


What that run ya?
About a stack?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 12:24 PM~16428682
> *What that run ya?
> About a stack?
> *


the pan was 530 and shipping was like 180 this isn't as expensive as a 61-64 one because it doesn't have the braces welded on and all that so by the time I add braces I'll have over a thousand in just the floor not including the rockers I"ll probably add


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 12:10 PM~16428548
> *Didn't he use to roll or hang with you guys??
> *


YEAH HE IS CHUCKS COUSIN


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz up Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 27 2010, 12:33 PM~16428784
> *Whutz up Colorado!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:25 AM~16428704
> *the pan was 530 and shipping was like 180 this isn't as expensive as a 61-64 one because it doesn't have the braces welded on and all that so by the time I add braces I'll have over a thousand in just the floor not including the rockers I"ll probably add
> *


Yeah i been looking into prices on all that lately.I just got the new Classic Industries catalog and damn.....they got all kinds of new shit out :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 12:29 PM~16428756
> *YEAH HE IS CHUCKS COUSIN
> *


J/K BUDDY. HE HANGS OUT WITH ONE OF CHUCKS WORKERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:42 AM~16428883
> *J/K BUDDY. HE HANGS OUT WITH ONE OF CHUCKS WORKERS
> *


Where is he getting his chrome done?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Sean and Chuck,when you guys snap this pic?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 08:55 PM~16422202
> *yup today :biggrin:
> *


Happy late B-day you old fart! j/p :biggrin: 

Wut Up CO!!
Passin thru on lunch.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16428580
> *I got the floor board today I"m just gonna put it away  until I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> ...


You shipping those to El Paso Electroplating or denver Bumper?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what "s up co :wave: :wave: :wave: gotta :run:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 12:41 PM~16428872
> *Yeah i been looking into prices on all that lately.I just got the new Classic Industries catalog and damn.....they got all kinds of new shit out :cheesy:
> *


They dont make as many aftermarket parts for 59s as they do the 61-64


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Jan 27 2010, 11:55 AM~16428396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 03:09 PM~16430218
> *You shipping those to El Paso Electroplating or denver Bumper?
> *


I WAS JUST THERE YESTERDAY. IF YOU TAKE IT TO DENVER BUMPER IT WILL GET chROmed AND YOU WILL HAVE A PLACE TO STORE IT FOR 4-5 WEEKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 03:27 PM~16430978
> *I WAS JUST THERE YESTERDAY. IF YOU TAKE IT TO DENVER BUMPER IT WILL GET chROmed AND YOU WILL HAVE A PLACE TO STORE IT FOR 4-5 WEEKS
> *


Yeah I hear Denver bumper has a 5 week turn around right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Took a cruise on the bike today..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 04:30 PM~16431005
> *Yeah I hear Denver bumper has a 5 week turn around right now
> *


THEY DO WHICH SUCKS. I HAVE TO WAIT ON THEM BEFORE I CAN MOVE MY CAR AGAIN


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2010, 05:30 PM~16431005
> *Yeah I hear Denver bumper has a 5 week turn around right now
> *


SHIT, THATS GOOD TIME. SOME OF THE SHOPS IN FLORIDA HAVE 6 MONTH TURN AROUND TIME. BUT THE AVERAGE IS 6 TO 8 WEEKS. :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 27 2010, 07:29 PM~16433000
> *SHIT, THATS GOOD TIME. SOME OF THE SHOPS IN FLORIDA HAVE 6 MONTH TURN AROUND TIME. BUT THE AVERAGE IS 6 TO 8 WEEKS. :wow:
> *


electro plating of elpaso sometimes is 2 weeks.My turn around time for this last shipment I'm doing is 2 weeks from Hernan of corse it's just pedal car parts.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Roy pm me a pic of that little go kart thing that guy had when we were in springs you know the one with the motorcycle engine.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16435702
> *Roy pm me a pic of that little go kart thing that guy had when we were in springs you know the one with the motorcycle engine.
> *


PM SENT..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:33 PM~16436162
> *whats up all
> *



What's good Chris?!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 27 2010, 11:46 PM~16436315
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Primo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:51 PM~16436367
> *What's up Primo
> *


NADA MUCH AKI NOMAS EN EL KANTON GETTIN SNOW UP HERE WHAT YOU UP TO BIG HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 27 2010, 11:54 PM~16436406
> *NADA MUCH AKI NOMAS EN EL KANTON GETTIN SNOW UP HERE WHAT YOU UP TO BIG HOMIE
> *



Relaxing compa after a long week of work and being up now 36 hours...so will be crashing out soon. You still have those 14 inch tires by chance?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:09 PM~16436587
> *Relaxing compa after a long week of work and being up now 36 hours...so will be crashing out soon. You still have those 14 inch tires by chance?
> *


ORALE SOUNDS LIKE A RUFF WEEK HOMEZ AND SIMON I STILL GOT THEM SOME VATO FROM THE SPRINGS SHOULD BE PICKIN THEM UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:43 PM~16436275
> *What's good Chris?!
> *


you know.... living the dream


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 28 2010, 12:12 AM~16436623
> *ORALE SOUNDS LIKE A RUFF WEEK HOMEZ AND SIMON I STILL GOT THEM SOME VATO FROM THE SPRINGS SHOULD BE PICKIN THEM UP THIS WEEKEND
> *


If homeboy doesn't pick em up, let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:18 PM~16436693
> *If homeboy doesn't pick em up, let me know  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE BIG HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2010, 12:13 AM~16436631
> *you know.... living the dream
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 28 2010, 12:19 AM~16436711
> *FOR SURE BIG HOMIE
> *


Gracias homie !


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:22 PM~16436762
> *Gracias homie !
> *


What size does he have? i got mine tonite. Good ol' Rich


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:|


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *SHOWLOW 68*


What up Homie!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 10:45 AM~16439892
> *Whut It Dew CO!!!
> *



Que pajo Boricua!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 11:47 AM~16439921
> *Que pajo Boricua!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Bori!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 10:54 AM~16439989
> *Whut Up Bori!!!
> *


Not much!!! Just slavin  And its slow!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 12:03 PM~16440084
> *Not much!!! Just slavin   And its slow!!!!
> *


How are you slaving and itz slow?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 11:11 AM~16440167
> *How are you slaving and itz slow?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

coming visit the old Most Hated Ryderz topic and the new MOST HATED CC COLORADO topic :cheesy: Make sure you let them know your giving props to the real MOST HATED OF COLORADO  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523308


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2010, 12:27 PM~16440351
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



whats up chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2010, 12:28 AM~16436825
> *What size does he have? i got mine tonite.  Good ol' Rich
> *



Good Ol Rich? Did he hook it up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's snowing outside damnit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 12:57 PM~16440678
> *It's snowing outside damnit
> *



here to :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 11:38 AM~16440464
> *coming visit the old Most Hated Ryderz topic and the new MOST HATED CC COLORADO topic :cheesy: Make sure you let them know your giving props to the real MOST HATED OF COLORADO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523308
> *


At least they are calling themselves most Hated rydaz now :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:04 PM~16440742
> *At least they are calling themselves most Hated rydaz now :happysad:
> *


thats because everyone in their own city were dogging the fuck out of them for stealing our name.I don't talk shit about anybodies ride but they are riding junk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 12:14 PM~16440833
> *thats because everyone in their own city were dogging the fuck out of them for stealing our name.I don't talk shit about anybodies ride but they are riding junk
> *


Yeah they really can't be calling themselves Most Hated because you and me both know.....Ya can't get Hated on inna bucket :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:21 PM~16440897
> *Yeah they really can't be calling themselves Most Hated because you and me both know.....Ya can't get Hated on inna bucket :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:21 PM~16440897
> *Yeah they really can't be calling themselves Most Hated because you and me both know.....Ya can't get Hated on inna bucket :biggrin:
> *


THEY SHOULD CALL THEMSELF'S MOST DONKEY'S, THAT'S THE MAJORITY OF THERE RIDES. :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 11:11 AM~16440167
> *How are you slaving and itz slow?
> *



Cuz its still work bro!!!! I'd rather be Home when its shitty like this.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it cool if I made a Car Club and named it "Slighty Hated"? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 01:37 PM~16441053
> *Cuz its still work bro!!!! I'd rather be Home when its shitty like this.
> *


tru!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 12:37 PM~16441053
> *Cuz its still work bro!!!! I'd rather be Home when its shitty like this.
> *


Man I can't wait to do that again  
it really sucks living a different lifestyle than you are use to


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:39 PM~16441077
> *Man I can't wait to do that again
> it really sucks living a different lifestyle than you are use to
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, SOON YOU WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING EVEN SHITTY BEER THAN BUD LITE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:45 PM~16441143
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, SOON YOU WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING EVEN SHITTY BEER THAN BUD LITE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 12:45 PM~16441143
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, SOON YOU WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING EVEN SHITTY BEER THAN BUD LITE. :biggrin:
> *


Come on Chuck how much worse can it get than this crap you drink? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:38 PM~16441060
> *Is it cool if I made a Car Club and named it "Slighty Hated"? :cheesy:
> *


it doesn't have MOST and HATED in all in the same so I don't care


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:45 PM~16441143
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, SOON YOU WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING EVEN SHITTY BEER THAN BUD LITE. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Chuck Roy is right you can't talk shit about bud light with pabst blue ribbon in a pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 12:58 PM~16441279
> *it doesn't have MOST and HATED in all in the same so I don't care
> *


Or how about "Sometimes Hated When I Wash My Car CC"? :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up colorado?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:54 PM~16441242
> *Come on Chuck how much worse can it get than this crap you drink? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE, YOU WILL LIKE IT. :biggrin: 

MY POINT EXACTLY, I HAVE NOT HAD A JOB FOR A YEAR AND A HALF, AT LEAST YOU GOT SOME UNEMPLOYMENT. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 12:59 PM~16441287
> *Sorry Chuck Roy is right you can't talk shit about bud light with pabst blue ribbon in a pic
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 02:59 PM~16441287
> *Sorry Chuck Roy is right you can't talk shit about bud light with pabst blue ribbon in a pic
> *


HE WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING THAT SOON ,WHEN YOU ARE AS POOR AS ME. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:02 PM~16441308
> *HE WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING THAT SOON ,WHEN YOU ARE AS POOR AS ME. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
:barf:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:04 PM~16441327
> *:happysad:
> :barf:
> *


LAUGH NOW. :biggrin: BUT WHEN I AM DONE BUILDING THE BOX WE WILL HAVE A PBR TOAST, I WILL TAKE THE PIC AND POST IT ON HERE. BECAUSE YOU CAN'T TURN A MAN'S BEER DOWN WHEN HE JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON YOUR SHIT. :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 12:39 PM~16441077
> *Man I can't wait to do that again
> it really sucks living a different lifestyle than you are use to
> *



I hear ya bro!!! But for me if its slow I ain't makin money...I gotta have business come thru the door to make $  

On days like this we never get busy...so it gets kinda stressful. But hopefully people will be crashin there shit today or tomorrow..cuz then I'll be makin plenty :happysad: Sucks to say it but when people crash there Yoda's Daddy makes bank :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:06 PM~16441346
> *LAUGH NOW. :biggrin: BUT WHEN I AM DONE BUILDING THE BOX WE WILL HAVE A PBR TOAST, I WILL TAKE THE PIC AND POST IT ON HERE. BECAUSE YOU CAN'T TURN A MAN'S BEER DOWN WHEN HE JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON YOUR SHIT. :wow:
> *


Imma have to shotgun that Mofo hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 01:06 PM~16441347
> *I hear ya bro!!! But for me if its slow I ain't makin money...I gotta have business come thru the door to make $
> 
> On days like this we never get busy...so it gets kinda stressful. But hopefully people will be crashin there shit today or tomorrow..cuz then I'll be makin plenty :happysad:  Sucks to say it but when people carsh there Yoda's Daddy makes bank :biggrin:
> *


Shit I'd be out cutting break lines on em......ballin like a mofo after :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:07 PM~16441353
> *Imma have to shotgun that Mofo hno:
> *


DON'T WORRY IT'S NOT THAT BAD. :happysad: ALL OF US OLD PEOPLE DRINK IT ANYWAY. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:08 PM~16441359
> *Shit I'd be out cutting break lines on em......ballin like a mofo after :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:09 PM~16441363
> *DON'T WORRY IT'S NOT THAT BAD. :happysad: ALL OF US OLD PEOPLE DRINK IT ANYWAY. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit before I met my wife all I would drink was St.ides,Mickeys,Red Dog,and old English :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:11 PM~16441379
> *Shit before I met my wife all I would drink was St.ides,Mickeys,Red Dog,and old English :happysad:
> *


Shit, I still drink da Old E' HG once in a while... and you gotta man up to drink dat shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 01:12 PM~16441392
> *Shit, I still drink da Old E' HG once in a while... and you gotta man up to drink dat shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah I gotta have my shit Ice cold for the first one at least
Then by the second I'm cool
Mofos in LA use to sit those fuckers in the hot ass sun to get a better buzz from em.....fuck that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:14 PM~16441403
> *hell yeah I gotta have my shit Ice cold for the first one at least
> Then by the second I'm cool
> Mofos in LA use to sit those fuckers in the hot ass sun to get a better buzz from em.....fuck that
> *


I'm spoiled now,all I drink is Bud or Corona :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:14 PM~16441403
> *hell yeah I gotta have my shit Ice cold for the first one at least
> Then by the second I'm cool
> Mofos in LA use to sit those fuckers in the hot ass sun to get a better buzz from em.....fuck that
> *


Yeah fuck dat shit... Ice cold is the only way to drink those!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:11 PM~16441379
> *Shit before I met my wife all I would drink was St.ides,Mickeys,Red Dog,and old English :happysad:
> *


I STILL DRINK MICKEY'S. THEY GOT EXSPENSIVE, I REMEMBER WHEN THEY WAS A DOLLAR NOW THERE 2.50 TO 3.00. RED DOG IS SOME NASTY SHIT, THEY STILL MAKE THAT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

i need to get me one of these to save money
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/for/1539804594.html


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:14 PM~16441403
> *hell yeah I gotta have my shit Ice cold for the first one at least
> Then by the second I'm cool
> Mofos in LA use to sit those fuckers in the hot ass sun to get a better buzz from em.....fuck that
> *


IN THE SUN! :barf:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16441417
> *i need to get me one of these to save money
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/for/1539804594.html
> *


YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 03:15 PM~16441408
> *Yeah fuck dat shit... Ice cold is the only way to drink those!!!
> *


REALLY FUCKING COLD!!!!! SO WHEN YOU DRINK IT. IT HURTS YOUR TEETH. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:22 PM~16441459
> *REALLY FUCKING COLD!!!!! SO WHEN YOU DRINK IT. IT HURTS YOUR TEETH. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 02:22 PM~16441459
> *REALLY FUCKING COLD!!!!! SO WHEN YOU DRINK IT. IT HURTS YOUR TEETH. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 02:16 PM~16441415
> *I STILL DRINK MICKEY'S. THEY GOT EXSPENSIVE, I REMEMBER WHEN THEY WAS A DOLLAR NOW THERE 2.50 TO 3.00. RED DOG IS SOME NASTY SHIT, THEY STILL MAKE THAT?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 02:01 PM~16441303
> *COME OVER TO THE DARK SIDE, YOU WILL LIKE IT. :biggrin:
> 
> MY POINT EXACTLY, I HAVE NOT HAD A JOB FOR A YEAR AND A HALF, AT LEAST YOU GOT SOME UNEMPLOYMENT. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I've drank that before and it as okay.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 01:08 PM~16441359
> *Shit I'd be out cutting break lines on em......ballin like a mofo after :biggrin:
> *



Wow!!! :biggrin: 

So whutz the word on a yob mane??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 02:25 PM~16442069
> *Wow!!! :biggrin:
> 
> So whutz the word on a yob mane??
> *


nada yet might have to wait out the Winter :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:33 PM~16442156
> *nada yet might have to wait out the Winter :happysad:
> *



Sorry to hear that bro..it'll hopefully get better for ya soon Homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 28 2010, 03:44 PM~16442255
> *Sorry to hear that bro..it'll hopefully get better for ya soon Homie.
> *


x2


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2010, 11:41 AM~16440494
> *Good Ol Rich? Did he hook it up?
> *


he drove all over town getting them for me last night since i had to work.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 28 2010, 11:39 AM~16440471
> *whats up chris
> *


Whats good Chuck?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2010, 01:02 PM~16441308
> *HE WILL HAVE TO START DRINKING THAT SOON ,WHEN YOU ARE AS POOR AS ME. :biggrin:
> *


dont you have a 65 S.S. and a done up Regal? :biggrin: 
and i am struggling with a hoopty 66 :happysad:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

puttin in work on the 49

yesterday


















Today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 03:07 PM~16442454
> *puttin in work on the 49
> 
> yesterday
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Roy! Can anyone recommend a good trim restoration shop? And about how much does a trim restoration job run? Most of the trim is in excellent condition, a couple pieces are slightly pited and 1 gravel guard and both rocker panels have screw holes in them that need filled in cause the previous owner was lazy. Most of it just needs polished.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 04:41 PM~16442749
> *Thanks Roy! Can anyone recommend a good trim restoration shop? And about how much does a trim restoration job run? Most of the trim is in excellent condition, a couple pieces are slightly pited and 1 gravel guard and both rocker panels have screw holes in them that need filled in cause the previous owner was lazy. Most of it just needs polished.
> *


electro plating of elpaso will restore trim and bang out dents and all that price is unknown until you send it thats what is a drag about most plating shops especially doing shit like trim they have no idea the condition it's in until seeing it.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16442403
> *dont you have a 65 S.S. and a done up Regal? :biggrin:
> and i am struggling with a hoopty 66 :happysad:
> *


YA KINDA :uh: , FOR THE LAST 7 YEARS IT'S HARD TO DO ANYTHING WITH A WIFE AROUND  . I HIDE AS MUCH MONEY AS I CAN TO WORK ON THE CARS. BUT, NEITHER OF MY CARS ARE COMPLETLY DONE. THE 65 IS STILL NOT ROAD WORTHY AND THE REGAL NEEDS SOME TOUCH UP FROM THEM TRYING TO STEAL IT IN FLORIDA. BUT MY STEREO WORK IS STARTING TO PIC UP SO THINGS SHOULD FALL TOGETHER SOON. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 04:41 PM~16442749
> *Thanks Roy! Can anyone recommend a good trim restoration shop? And about how much does a trim restoration job run? Most of the trim is in excellent condition, a couple pieces are slightly pited and 1 gravel guard and both rocker panels have screw holes in them that need filled in cause the previous owner was lazy. Most of it just needs polished.
> *


Call Jose at Mile High Polishing. He's doing the trim on my Impala. 303 419 8919.
Tell him Cesar sent ya. He does great work at a great price. He was the one that polished everything out on my bike. Give him a call.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2010, 06:31 PM~16443926
> *Call Jose at Mile High Polishing. He's  doing the trim on my Impala. 303 419 8919.
> Tell him Cesar sent ya. He does great work at a great price. He was the one that polished everything out on my bike. Give him a call.
> *


He does trim repair as well??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 04:07 PM~16442454
> *puttin in work on the 49
> 
> yesterday
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 06:53 PM~16444131
> *He does trim repair as well??
> *



Yessur.... :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 05:33 PM~16443282
> *electro plating of elpaso will restore trim and bang out dents and all that price is unknown until you send it thats what is a drag about most plating shops especially doing shit like trim they have no idea the condition it's in until seeing it.
> *



Thanks Larry. Thats shitty i hate to pack all that shit up and make the drive just for a quote but looks like thats what ill be doing in the next few days.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2010, 06:31 PM~16443926
> *Call Jose at Mile High Polishing. He's  doing the trim on my Impala. 303 419 8919.
> Tell him Cesar sent ya. He does great work at a great price. He was the one that polished everything out on my bike. Give him a call.
> *



Thanks Ceez! Ill give him a call in the morning and see what he says.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Jan 28 2010, 07:36 PM~16444552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well check the local guys it'll be cheaper and easier to get your stuff back. I have a card of a polishing place in springs and it has a hotrod on the card I have it at work I'll post up the info tonight and maybe you can see if they do trim repair and they do the polishing there.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 28 2010, 07:58 PM~16444733
> *Shipping is cheaper
> 
> Might as well check the local guys it'll be cheaper and easier to get your stuff back. I have a card of a polishing place in springs and it has a hotrod on the card I have it at work I'll post up the info tonight and maybe you can see if they do trim repair and they do the polishing there.
> *



lol no doubt. For some reason when i typed drive there i was thinking of colorado bumper or whatever that place is called. Yeah packing it all up and shipping it out just for a quote is ridiculous.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, 84ImpalaFinishaDream
Whutz Good homie, sorry I ain't called you, I'll hit you up...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 28 2010, 10:57 PM~16447630
> *
> *


Whats up bro. My name is Chris from Citywide C.C.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2010, 11:46 PM~16448126
> *Whats up bro. My name is Chris from Citywide C.C.
> *


ORALE HOMIE IM TAVO WHATS GOOD HOMEZ


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2010, 10:39 PM~16447370
> *
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 28 2010, 11:57 PM~16448233
> *ORALE  HOMIE IM TAVO WHATS GOOD HOMEZ
> *


Just another day in paradise


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:03 AM~16448288
> *
> *


whats that pic of in your avatar??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 08:06 PM~16444803
> *lol no doubt. For some reason when i typed drive there i was thinking of colorado bumper or whatever that place is called. Yeah packing it all up and shipping it out just for a quote is ridiculous.
> *


check out this place they did some polishing on some motorcycle rims for a friend so I don't know if they do trim repair you might ask its in the springs

Front Range Polishing
4549 E.Platte Ave
Colorado Springs Co 80915
719-633-6778


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 29 2010, 12:16 AM~16448401
> *Just another day in paradise
> *


HELL YEA HOMEZ


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 12:18 AM~16448415
> *whats that pic of in your avatar??
> *


MY 66 PONTIAC :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:30 AM~16448532
> *MY 66 PONTIAC :biggrin:
> *


post a bigger pic :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 12:20 AM~16448436
> *check out this place they did some polishing on some motorcycle rims for a friend so I don't know if they do trim repair you might ask its in the springs
> 
> Front Range Polishing
> ...


i can check them out tomorrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:03 AM~16448288
> *
> *


What's up Primo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:34 AM~16448560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice homie!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 01:18 AM~16448798
> *What's up Primo?
> *


JUS CHILLIN WHAT YOU UP TO BIG HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 01:21 AM~16448810
> *That's nice homie!
> *


THANKS HOMEZ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:34 AM~16448560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some guy had a gray one like that back in the day 4dr and all


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 01:38 AM~16448866
> *some guy had a gray one like that back in the day 4dr and all
> *


I LOVE THAT SHAPE IT HAS I GOT SOME PLANS FOR IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 02:39 AM~16448869
> *I LOVE THAT SHAPE IT HAS I GOT SOME PLANS FOR IT
> *


sounds cool and don't be afraid to post pics and updated pics :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 01:44 AM~16448888
> *sounds cool and don't be afraid to post pics and updated pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO ILL POST THEM UP FOR SURE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:49 AM~16448903
> *:biggrin: THANKS BRO ILL POST THEM UP FOR SURE
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2010, 08:49 PM~16445901
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, 84ImpalaFinishaDream
> Whutz Good homie, sorry I ain't called you, I'll hit you up...
> *


wus sup fes the wife finally send those rollin videos thanks fes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

can anybody tell me what is the common hose size use for the hydros and also the fittings thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 29 2010, 07:32 AM~16449614
> *can anybody tell me what is the common hose size use for the hydros and also the fittings thanks
> *


#6 (3/8") and #8 (1/2")


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Fuck I hate this snow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 08:04 AM~16449794
> *Fuck I hate this snow
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 29 2010, 09:12 AM~16449838
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.....
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 08:28 AM~16449938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 29 2010, 09:28 AM~16449946
> *:cheesy:
> *



this shit sucks


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

I told em homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 08:36 AM~16450022
> *this shit sucks
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 09:45 AM~16450095
> *I told em homie
> *



told who? who you talkin to


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2010, 12:04 PM~16440742
> *At least they are calling themselves most Hated rydaz now :happysad:
> *


I told em homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2010, 09:57 AM~16450198
> *:yessad:
> *


whats it like up north


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 08:59 AM~16450216
> *told who? who you talkin to
> *


chuck i was talking to larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 10:00 AM~16450227
> *chuck i was talking to larry
> *



lol you should quote his post


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

chuck you gonna pick up the push guards or what


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 09:01 AM~16450234
> *lol you should quote his post
> *


i fuct up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 10:01 AM~16450239
> *chuck you gonna pick up the push guards or what
> *



are they fROnt or back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 09:00 AM~16450225
> *whats it like up north
> *


Doesn't look too bad,only got like 2-3 inches
but the roads are snowpacked


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 09:14 AM~16450329
> *are they fROnt or back
> *


Rear


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2010, 11:15 AM~16450340
> *Doesn't look too bad,only got like 2-3 inches
> but the roads are snowpacked
> *


WE ONLY GOT LIKE A HALF OF A INCH. IT DID NOT SNOW LIKE THEY SAID IT WOULD.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 29 2010, 08:31 AM~16449601
> *wus sup fes the wife finally send those rollin videos thanks fes
> *


Cool homie, no problem enjoy them!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2010, 11:55 AM~16450620
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


THE SUN IS OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16450682
> *THE SUN IS OUT! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: Thatz definitely good!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Got about 80 Lowrider Magazines from 2001-2008 some one give me $20 before they go in the trash :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 02:37 AM~16448864
> *JUS CHILLIN WHAT YOU UP TO BIG HOMIE
> *


Getting ready to head out to the garage to do some work on la carcacha. What you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16450682
> *THE SUN IS OUT! :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16451261
> *Got about 80 Lowrider Magazines from 2001-2008 some one give me $20 before they go in the trash :biggrin:
> *


where you located and do you know where to get a booty kit? :wow:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone have a booty kit to sell ...????....hit me up


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 11:37 AM~16451546
> *where you located and do you know where to get a booty kit? :wow:
> *


In the Springs.My cousin has one dont know if he is selling it i can ask!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 29 2010, 11:48 AM~16451642
> *In the Springs.My cousin has one dont know if he is selling it i can ask!
> *


when you coming down to pueblo to get those mags and i would appreciate if you asked him about the kit thank you


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 11:50 AM~16451655
> *when you coming down to pueblo to get those mags and i would appreciate if you asked him about the kit thank you
> *


 :thumbsup: ............I dont really go to pueblo 2 much.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 29 2010, 11:56 AM~16451714
> *:thumbsup: ............I dont really go to pueblo 2 much.
> *












*WHATS CRACKEN MARCOS.....*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:15 AM~16451347
> *Getting ready to head out to the garage to do some work on la carcacha. What you got planned for the weekend?
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD I GOT ALOT OF THINGS TO DO THIS WEEKEND HAVE TO GO TO FORT MORGAN TOMARROW AND THEN MAYBE START MOVIN IN ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 29 2010, 12:21 PM~16451947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA CHUCK!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 01:38 PM~16452058
> *SOUNDZ GOOD I GOT ALOT OF THINGS TO DO THIS WEEKEND HAVE TO GO TO FORT MORGAN TOMARROW AND THEN MAYBE START MOVIN IN ON SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *





you coming down next weekend for the CLA meeting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2010, 09:04 AM~16449794
> *Fuck I hate this snow
> *


same here I hope it melts fast. I don't mind snow if it's here one day gone the next I hate when it sticks around for 2-3 weeks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 04:09 PM~16452788
> *same here I hope it melts fast. I don't mind snow if it's here one day gone the next I hate when it sticks around for 2-3 weeks
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 02:03 PM~16452747
> *
> 
> you coming down next weekend for the CLA meeting
> *


IF IM NOT TO BUSY ILL BE THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2010, 03:05 PM~16453267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sikk hey does anyone know when the roll n dvd featuring pueblo will be out?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 04:06 PM~16453287
> *thats sikk hey does anyone know when the roll n dvd featuring pueblo will be out?
> *


I talked to him and he said early February... Talked to Cisco from your club and I had let him know!!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

I never really asked him... right on though homie, lookin forward to checkin it out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 04:10 PM~16453339
> *I never really asked him... right on though homie, lookin forward to checkin it out
> *


  Yeah I met him that night that Roll'n was out here!!!  Yeah I cant wait to see it either!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah I heard the whole Pueblo coverage was like a whopping 2 minutes long :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who was the homie doing like 90 mph 3 wheel on air? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2010, 04:14 PM~16453384
> *Who was the homie doing like 90 mph 3 wheel on air? :biggrin:
> *


It was a cutty on air right??? yeah I don't remember his name???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2010, 03:16 PM~16453405
> *It was a cutty on air right??? yeah I don't remember his name???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 03:56 PM~16453197
> *IF IM NOT TO BUSY ILL BE THERE
> *


Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

was it the cutty from nothing else matters, if so its homie cesars cut, we were hit the sky on them bags, that car gets it for havin bags


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 29 2010, 01:50 PM~16452631
> *QUE ONDA CHUCK!
> *


*AQUI NO MAS PERRITO...CHILLEN WIT THE FAMILIA....TELL YOUR PRIMO HE NEEDS TO CALL ME HOMIE.......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 29 2010, 03:37 PM~16453595
> *was it the cutty from  nothing else matters, if so its homie cesars cut, we were hit the sky on them bags, that car gets it for havin bags
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2010, 04:13 PM~16453372
> *Yeah I heard the whole Pueblo coverage was like a whopping 2 minutes long :cheesy:
> *


figures aren't those rolling dvds a lot of hopping like most dvd's?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i went to this guys shop today and he showed me all of his cars i bet he had close to 1 milloin dollars in cars nice classics.


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!! Just passing thru~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2010, 12:54 AM~16383607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't fuck around....... I don't drink like that anymore, cause it's not enough! GOODTIMES!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 29 2010, 05:06 PM~16454479
> *Don't fuck around....... I don't drink like that anymore, cause it's not enough! GOODTIMES!!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


*FUCKEN LIER......AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 29 2010, 04:57 PM~16454391
> *What up Colorado!!!!! Just passing thru~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda Chapas............Me acuerdo de las rolas de chente GOODTIMES!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 29 2010, 05:29 PM~16454683
> *Que onda Chapas............Me acuerdo de las rolas de chente GOODTIMES!
> *


*NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES PERRITO....NICE 4 HOMIE, CLEAN COME UP!!!!*


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 29 2010, 05:31 PM~16454702
> *NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES PERRITO....NICE 4 HOMIE, CLEAN COME UP!!!!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up marcos im glad i got ahold of you the other day


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 29 2010, 05:56 PM~16454883
> *whats up marcos im glad i got ahold of you the other day
> *


Hey fucker I was looking at those pictures when Julian was hopping your ride at Pueblo.the tire is like all the way flat when it came down.I bet if your tires had more psi...you could have hit at least 7-10" more


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 29 2010, 05:56 PM~16454883
> *whats up marcos im glad i got ahold of you the other day
> *


Simon homie!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

damn dont think i will be able 2 make it 2 the LRM Denver show my sister is getting married the day after :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 29 2010, 08:32 PM~16455778
> *damn dont think i will be able 2 make it 2 the LRM Denver show my sister is getting married the day after :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


That sux homie. Plenty of other shows this summer tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 03:21 PM~16453460
> *Let me know :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: FOR SURE BIG HOMIE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 29 2010, 09:32 PM~16455778
> *damn dont think i will be able 2 make it 2 the LRM Denver show my sister is getting married the day after :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


TELL HER................ IF SHE LOVES YOU SHE WILL RESCHEDULE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 07:58 PM~16455991
> *That sux homie. Plenty of other shows this summer tho. :biggrin:
> *


ya i know


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 29 2010, 08:03 PM~16456051
> *TELL HER................ IF SHE LOVES YOU SHE WILL RESCHEDULE IT. :biggrin:
> *


she did once already so dont think she will go 4 that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 29 2010, 09:18 PM~16456205
> *ya i know
> *


You guys planning any shows or BBQs up in Wyoming ?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 29 2010, 08:20 PM~16456227
> *she did once already so dont think she will go 4 that
> *


might as well sell the lowrider......sounds like she's got you strung already Anthony


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 29 2010, 09:25 PM~16456294
> *You guys planning any shows or BBQs up in Wyoming ?
> *


im working on something i hope we can do it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 29 2010, 08:32 PM~16455778
> *damn dont think i will be able 2 make it 2 the LRM Denver show my sister is getting married the day after :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


i know i was like what the fuck cuz thats the weekend of the denver show i think im gonna have to miss the wedding instead


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, OVERTIME
How did your tournament go???


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co Hey fes when you going to hit me up where you at


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2010, 09:49 AM~16459613
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, OVERTIME
> How did your tournament go???
> *


i lost bro those guys were big i need to be in the 130 pound bracket my son took 4th and the tapout kid won absolut champion again he broke that kids collar with an arm bar


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jan 30 2010, 10:08 AM~16459697
> *what it do Co  Hey fes when you going to hit me up where you at
> *


I'll hit you up right now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 30 2010, 10:23 AM~16459813
> *i lost bro those guys were big i need to be in the 130 pound bracket my son took 4th and the tapout kid won absolut champion again he broke that kids collar with an arm bar
> *


Datz Cool itz your 1st time out!!! Whut bracket were you in dis time? and congratz to your son and the tapout kid!!! :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2010, 10:51 AM~16460030
> *Datz Cool itz your 1st time out!!! Whut bracket were you in dis time? and congratz to your son and the tapout kid!!!  :wow:
> *


i was 146 the max was 149 those guys probably cut 20 pounds they put me against some 6 ft tall fucker he had nothing but legs he got me in a triangle after i took him down. i tried to stack him so i could get our but i was on my tippy toes he was just too tall for me . it was fun we have another tournament in march


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 30 2010, 10:59 AM~16460096
> *i was 146 the max was 149 those guys probably cut 20 pounds they put me against some 6 ft tall fucker he had nothing but legs he got me in a triangle after i took him down. i tried to stack him so i could get our but i was on my tippy toes he was just too tall for me . it was fun we have another tournament in march
> *


Datz cool much props for even gettin' in there but yeah you know them foolz cut down a gang of weight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, theonenonly
Whut Up Fawker!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

headed off to go see Mr.Chucky.....3X a charm


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2010, 11:41 AM~16460414
> *Datz cool much props for even gettin' in there but yeah you know them foolz cut down a gang of weight!!!
> *



+1 . Remember I had to cut from 215 down to 180 because the guys at 205 were huge. Like Uncle Fes said, mad props for you getting out there and doing your thing (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 30 2010, 01:03 PM~16460864
> *+1 . Remember I had to cut from 215 down to 180 because the guys at 205 were huge. Like Uncle Fes said, mad props for you getting out there and doing your thing (no ****)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 06:24 PM~16462543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is sick. Chuckie definitely has genuine talent.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 06:24 PM~16462543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ROy


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WITH 63 IMPALA PARTS LET ME KNOW I NEED EXTERIOR TRIM AND SS BUCKETS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 06:24 PM~16462543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 30 2010, 09:48 PM~16463900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We were gonna go up there tomorrow but decided not to!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this nickel plating is sick :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:09 AM~16465091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT TOO MUCH MONEY! :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:09 AM~16465091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:09 PM~16465091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:09 PM~16465091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad it worked out Roy.


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

ROY YOUR ADVICE WORKED OUT CAR SOLD THANX


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 31 2010, 04:03 AM~16466265
> *ROY YOUR ADVICE WORKED OUT CAR SOLD THANX
> *



Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 31 2010, 04:09 AM~16466279
> *thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *



You picking up a new ride> ?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im wanting a 62 drop but Im unsure yet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 31 2010, 04:12 AM~16466284
> *Im wanting a 62 drop but Im unsure yet
> *


NICE! Keep us posted on what you get! :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

For sure I will, I have like 5 rides, I may just build one of them, but I've wanted a rag 62 for a while ..Im going to think on it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 31 2010, 04:16 AM~16466289
> *For sure I will, I have like 5 rides, I may just build one of them, but I've wanted a rag 62 for a while ..Im going to think on it.
> *



5 rides?! :0 

What all do you got?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys ,especially Chris for the hook up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jan 31 2010, 03:03 AM~16466265
> *ROY YOUR ADVICE WORKED OUT CAR SOLD THANX
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 06:24 PM~16462543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what all did you get done and how much did it cost you??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 08:17 AM~16466767
> *what all did you get done and how much did it cost you??
> *


Cost was $150 and got the whole ride done,I might be getting some leafing done as well later :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Made a huge difference


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 09:41 AM~16466868
> *Cost was $150 and got the whole ride done,I might be getting some leafing done as well later :happysad:
> *


Thats cheap does that guy live in the springs??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 08:45 AM~16466900
> *Thats cheap does that guy live in the springs??
> *


yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 09:46 AM~16466902
> *yeah
> *


that little bit of striping on my elco cost me like 500 bux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 09:06 AM~16467013
> *that little bit of striping on my elco cost me like 500 bux
> *


I remember that,that's why I hurried up and got this done.Most people charge between 500-1200.I like this guys work that's why I went with him and the price you really can't beat.He is gonna charge me $200 for the Gold leafing and that is a pretty good price IMO.
It's kinda a hit and miss thing though,he'll be striping for a few months then all of a sudden he'll go underground it seems and you wont hear from him in a year or two.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:11 AM~16467055
> *I remember that,that's why I hurried up and got this done.Most people charge between 500-1200.I like this guys work that's why I went with him and the price you really can't beat.He is gonna charge me $200 for the Gold leafing and that is a pretty good price IMO.
> It's kinda a hit and miss thing though,he'll be striping for a few months then all of a sudden he'll go underground it seems and you wont hear from him in a year or two.
> *


I had gold leafing done on my ride though and I heard that is an expensive part of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 30 2010, 09:59 PM~16463981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass bike was this from the bike show in Denver??I was reading on it at the chopper underground it's a forum like LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 09:20 AM~16467102
> *I had gold leafing done on my ride though and I heard that is an expensive part of it
> *


Yeah it's the most time consuming and depending on what material you use it can get pricey.There is everything from cheap aluminum up to platinum.
I am gonna try to practice some because it will cost me about a 5th of the price if I do it myself. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:24 AM~16467123
> *badass bike was this from the bike show in Denver??I was reading on it at the chopper underground it's a forum like LIL
> *



yup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 10:30 AM~16467155
> *yup
> *


cool I wanted to go but I had to work so any more pics??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:27 AM~16467140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my dream minus the side pipes and the bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 07:26 AM~16459257
> *might as well sell the lowrider......sounds like she's got you strung already Anthony
> *


i will never stop lowriding roy it sucks that she wanted that day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 10:30 AM~16467155
> *yup
> *


Did you check out the bike swapmeet?? A guy was asking how it was??Can you trade parts like walk in with a gastank and try and trade it??I figure you'd probably have to talk to him and maybe do a trade afterwards


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 31 2010, 10:22 AM~16467492
> *i will never stop lowriding roy it sucks that she wanted that day
> *


Yeah that sucks ass bro.....oh and I was only BSing on the quiting Lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:25 AM~16467516
> *Yeah that sucks ass bro.....oh and I was only BSing on the quiting Lowriding :biggrin:
> *


I was checking out the full floor pans for 63 verts and if you want one with the under seat pan it's 2gs without it, it's 1500 and the one with the under the seat pan the frame has to be removed to install it. I'll end up having like 1500 or more into my floor when I'm done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:31 AM~16467552
> *I was checking out the full floor pans for 63 verts and if you want one with the under seat pan it's 2gs without it, it's 1500 and the one with the under the seat pan the frame has to be removed to install it. I'll end up having like 1500 or more into my floor when I'm done
> *


Might be a lil while before I can do that,my floors aint bad they are done ......just the old school way :happysad:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:25 AM~16467516
> *Yeah that sucks ass bro.....oh and I was only BSing on the quiting Lowriding :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: might try 2 make it if i dont drink 2 much just leave early the day of the show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

whta up Fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:34 AM~16467576
> *Might be a lil while before I can do that,my floors aint bad they are done ......just the old school way :happysad:
> *


I was just giving you a heads up is all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 31 2010, 11:34 AM~16467580
> *:biggrin: might try 2 make it if i dont drink 2 much just leave early the day of the show
> *


thats what I would do if I were in your shoes :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:39 AM~16467609
> *thats what I would do if I were in your shoes :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to move the wedding date :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:41 AM~16467620
> *I'd have to move the wedding date :biggrin:
> *


it's his sister's wedding though not his if it were me and my lady getting married yeah the wedding would be next weekend :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:42 AM~16467629
> *it's his sister's wedding though not his if it were me and my lady getting married  yeah the wedding would be next weekend :cheesy:
> *


Oh ....his sisters....well that sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte+Jan 29 2010, 08:32 PM~16455778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that sucks Anthony


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 AM~16467653
> *Damn that sucks Anthony
> *


now your thinking damn your fucked :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:46 AM~16467665
> *now your thinking damn your fucked :biggrin:
> *


ya i know wish i could move it not my wedding


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:46 AM~16467665
> *now your thinking damn your fucked :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:49 AM~16467693
> *:yessad:
> *


Did you like that La Junta style bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:35 AM~16467583
> *whta up Fes
> *


Whut Up Roy, the pinning looks nice!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:56 AM~16467740
> *Did you like that La Junta style bumper kit :biggrin:
> *


That's some crazy shit bro....I mean I seen some ghetto shit that might top that from a guy here but damn ....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 11:03 AM~16467784
> *Whut Up Roy, the pinning looks nice!!!
> *


thanks bro she's getting there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:03 PM~16467785
> *That's some crazy shit bro....I mean I seen some ghetto shit that might top that from a guy here but damn ....lol
> *


he can make you one if you want you know for the trey and you can have the tire pinstriped :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:04 PM~16467791
> *thanks bro she's getting there :biggrin:
> *


Yeah she sure is!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:04 AM~16467792
> *he can make you one if you want you know for the trey and you can have the tire pinstriped :biggrin:
> *


OMG would that be a site,probably worse than that fool with the Caddy Conti on his 64
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to get a Conti kit and some skirts though....just not homemade :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:06 PM~16467811
> *I want to get a Conti kit and some skirts though....just not homemade :cheesy:
> *


You'll probably have to shorten the rear axle for them skirts and don't say daytons will fit because my brother changed out the rear axle on his ride to cruise them skirts he has on it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM~16467844
> *You'll probably have to shorten the rear axle for them skirts and don't say daytons will fit because my brother changed out the rear axle on his ride to cruise them skirts he has on it.
> *


Yeah I will I was thinking of a corvette independant rear if it's short enough....probably a G-body one,or one that fits without shortening


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:23 AM~16467506
> *Did you check out the bike swapmeet?? A guy was asking how it was??Can you trade parts like walk in with a gastank and try and trade it??I figure you'd probably have to talk to him and maybe do a trade afterwards
> *



i didnt see anybody walkin in with parts! i think most the people there were just tryin to get rid of parts. you should of took your BOBBER and tried to flip it up there there were alot of bikes for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 31 2010, 12:15 PM~16467865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would of really liked to take my bike up there but like I said I had to work and there getting bitchy about how much notice you give to take a day off


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:19 PM~16467883
> *a g body one will fit without shortening it but you have to transfer over the brackets and that costs because they have to make a jig to transfer the brackets over correctly but not only will that shorten it better but give you better highway gearing
> I would of really liked to take my bike up there but like I said I had to work and there getting bitchy about how much notice you give to take a day off
> *



i would just shortin the one on your car ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 11:21 AM~16467898
> *i would just shortin the one on your car ROy
> *


That would be cool but my engine is a lil too much for it and the axles on Impalas suck. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 PM~16467933
> *That would be cool but my engine is a lil too much for it and the axles on Impalas suck. :happysad:
> *


exactly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:29 AM~16467948
> *exactly
> *


It would be nice to roll on the hwy and not worry about the rear end though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:32 PM~16467975
> *It would be nice to roll on the hwy and not worry about the rear end though :biggrin:
> *


yeah no shit


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

3 Members: Tradions_CO-719, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719




:wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

whats up Colorado


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 PM~16467933
> *That would be cool but my engine is a lil too much for it and the axles on Impalas suck. :happysad:
> *


Your best route and probably the easiest would be to get a tacoma axle and wishbone from empire they are actually pretty reasonable. No more worries then.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:43 PM~16468062
> *Your best route and probably the easiest would be to get a tacoma axle and wishbone from empire they are actually pretty reasonable. No more worries then.
> *


x2 or from BMH, right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 11:43 AM~16468061
> *whats up Colorado
> *


What up John ,tell me you didn't buy that bad ass Monte in your avi :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 12:45 PM~16468071
> *x2 or from BMH, right?
> *


Yeah they are the same design empire worked with Ron at one time i think empire is a little bit cheaper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 11:43 AM~16468062
> *Your best route and probably the easiest would be to get a tacoma axle and wishbone from empire they are actually pretty reasonable. No more worries then.
> *


What they going for out the door and all you gotta do is weld the bracket on your frame right?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:49 PM~16468094
> *Yeah they are the same design empire worked with Ron at one time i think empire is a little bit cheaper
> *


right, thatz kinda whut I figured after I already posted... that Empire might be cheaper


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 11:51 AM~16468113
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:51 AM~16468119
> *:happysad:
> *


what up roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:49 PM~16468098
> *What they going for out the door and all you gotta do is weld the bracket on your frame right?
> *


Man im not sure im thinking you could get it done and shipped to you for about 900 tops. All you would have to do is weld 2 brackets onto the frame for the wishbone.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 12:38 PM~16468017
> *3 Members: Tradions_CO-719, painloc21, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> :wave:
> *



hi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 11:53 AM~16468131
> *Man im not sure im thinking you could get it done and shipped to you for about 900 tops. All you would have to do is weld 2 brackets onto the frame for the wishbone.
> *


Are those any good at high speeds?
And damn $900 is really good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:53 PM~16468131
> *Man im not sure im thinking you could get it done and shipped to you for about 900 tops. All you would have to do is weld 2 brackets onto the frame for the wishbone.
> *


Is that chromed... Im jus' sayin' cuz while itz out you might as well get it chromed!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

this is carlos and john sayin what up chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 11:52 AM~16468123
> *what up roy
> *


not much how you doing John John?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 AM~16468145
> *Is that chromed... Im jus' sayin' cuz while itz out you might as well get it chromed!!!
> *


Shit chroming for a rear end is at least $500


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 PM~16468143
> *Are those any good at high speeds?
> And damn $900 is really good
> *


Oh yeah they are strong just ask what gears are in them you dont want one over 3.00 or it will rev like crazy on 13s


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 PM~16468149
> *this is carlos and john sayin what up chuck
> *


what up


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:48 AM~16468086
> *What up John ,tell me you didn't buy that bad ass Monte in your avi :cheesy:
> *


No I didnt buy that monte...still no $ wishin I had a loan from rag3roy financial


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:56 PM~16468159
> *Shit chroming for a rear end is at least $500
> *


Im just saying while it'z out to get it chromed... cuz once you put it on if you wanna go that route it needs to get gutted out and all that to get chromed!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 11:58 AM~16468177
> *Oh yeah they are strong just ask what gears are in them you dont want one over 3.00 or it will rev like crazy on 13s
> *


Thanks for that 411


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 AM~16468183
> *what up
> *


Im goimg to work on the bird and throw the new gold undies on it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 PM~16468145
> *Is that chromed... Im jus' sayin' cuz while itz out you might as well get it chromed!!!
> *


No not chromed but his chroming is nice and reasonable i would get it chromed while they are building it for you that way you dont mess with it again. I think its less than 500 though .PM him on his topic and get the price and let us all know.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

who bought your car los


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 12:00 PM~16468189
> *Im just saying while it'z out to get it chromed... cuz once you put it on if you wanna go that route it needs to get gutted out and all that to get chromed!!!
> *


I got ya....wonder how much it is chromed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:43 PM~16468062
> *Your best route and probably the easiest would be to get a tacoma axle and wishbone from empire they are actually pretty reasonable. No more worries then.
> *


do they come with disc brakes??


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

any one intrested $70 obo needs rechromed and needs holes drilled out to fit a car sorry for the huge pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 AM~16468185
> *No I didnt buy that monte...still no $ wishin I had a loan from rag3roy financial
> *


I wish I could afford money to give away....it's all about ramen for the next 6 months on this end homie :happysad:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 12:00 PM~16468197
> *who bought your car los
> *


my homie jose" but its gonna be a hotrod hes into that kinda thing but it stays in pueblo still


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2010, 01:02 PM~16468204
> *any one intrested $70 obo needs rechromed and needs holes drilled out to fit a car sorry for the huge pic
> 
> 
> ...




this is off a lowrider bike huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2010, 12:02 PM~16468204
> *any one intrested $70 obo needs rechromed and needs holes drilled out to fit a car sorry for the huge pic
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen one of these in a car in a long time,they still rock these?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:02 PM~16468208
> *I wish I could afford money to give away....it's all about ramen for the next 6 months on this end homie :happysad:
> *


Hi I'm Roy I'm eating ramen noodles with my convertible in the garage and my truck parked outside don't worry though I live in a culdasac so no worries


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jan 31 2010, 01:03 PM~16468221
> *my homie jose" but its gonna be a hotrod hes into that kinda thing but it stays in pueblo still
> *



thats cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:04 PM~16468228
> *Hi I'm Roy I'm eating ramen noodles with my convertible in the garage and my truck parked outside don't worry though I live in a culdasac so no worries
> *


You a fool homie....Imma be flipping burgers after this unemployment runs out.....that's if they don't do a background check


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 12:54 PM~16468136
> *hi
> *



BFF! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 01:03 PM~16468222
> *this is off a lowrider bike huh?
> *


looks like it


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 12:04 PM~16468230
> *thats cool
> *


call carlos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:01 PM~16468200
> *do they come with disc brakes??
> *


They do have tacoma axles that came with discs im sure they are a little more though but then you get into putting a proportioning valve and installing a different brake booster and master cylinder.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:05 PM~16468239
> *You a fool homie....Imma be flipping burgers after this unemployment runs out.....that's if they don't do a background check
> *


I LOL'd at backroung check to flip burgers


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 01:05 PM~16468240
> *BFF! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:05 PM~16468245
> *They do have tacoma axles that came with discs im sure they are a little more though but then you get into putting a proportioning valve and installing a different brake booster and master cylinder.
> *


thats why I don't even want to add front disc's on my car I want to leave it stock the more you change the more problems you have


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody trip out how the Probowl is before the Superbowl this year?
Wonder if it's because of ratings?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:06 PM~16468248
> *I LOL'd at backroung check to flip burgers
> *


Shit Walmart even does a background check now :angry:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 01:06 PM~16468253
> *:uh:
> *



quit it chucc dont be embarrassed! BFF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 12:08 PM~16468266
> *quit it chucc dont be embarrassed! BFF
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 31 2010, 01:07 PM~16468264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:06 PM~16468255
> *thats why I don't even want to add front disc's on my car I want to leave it stock the more you change the more problems you have
> *


Yeah i had to change alot of shit when i did my caprice conversion on the 64 and then i'll have to go to a different proportioning valve when i add discs on the rear of the car. I've been doing this 605 gear box conversion now and theres alot of shit to even that


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:02 PM~16468208
> *I wish I could afford money to give away....it's all about ramen for the next 6 months on this end homie :happysad:
> *


no, I still got the bird


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:09 PM~16468284
> *Yeah i had to change alot of shit when i did my caprice conversion on the 64 and then i'll have to go to a different proportioning valve when i add discs on the rear of the car. I've been doing this 605 gear box conversion now and theres alot of shit to even that
> *


I think I'll put new lines and all new brake components and hope for the best I don't want to go through a bunch of hassel for it to be so so in the end.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:07 PM~16468264
> *Shit Walmart even does a background check now :angry:
> *


Man you might have to go steal someones identity bro .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:11 PM~16468294
> *Man you might have to go steal someones identity bro .
> *


he can be habib


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:09 PM~16468281
> *They don't want some convict helping an ol lady to her car with a big ass purse of money :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I seen that on the news :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:11 PM~16468302
> *I seen that on the news :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


for real??


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 31 2010, 12:03 PM~16468222
> *this is off a lowrider bike huh?
> *


ya it is off a bike thats the only thing that sucks about it plus its not a fat chain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:11 PM~16468293
> *I think I'll put new lines and all new brake components and hope for the best I don't want to go through a bunch of hassel for it to be so so in the end.
> *


That 62 I had,had disks and it still sucked ass 
My car now with stock power brakes and drums all the way around is 10X better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:13 PM~16468315
> *That 62 I had,had disks and it still sucked ass
> My car now with stock power brakes and drums all the way around is 10X better
> *


thats why I hate to change it and there are so many variations and to spend all that cash and not get it right I'd be disappointed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:13 PM~16468315
> *That 62 I had,had disks and it still sucked ass
> My car now with stock power brakes and drums all the way around is 10X better
> *


Yeah but you had the weight of a fully wrapped frame and a setup on the '62... can't compare that... IMO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:12 PM~16468305
> *for real??
> *


Yeah on crime stoppers,some stocky pelon foo from Pueblo straight jacked an old lady at walmart for her purse.....he wasn't a worker though


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:04 PM~16468224
> *I haven't seen one of these in a car in a long time,they still rock these?
> *


i only seen them in a few cars latley i still use mine though







in my last car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:13 PM~16468315
> *That 62 I had,had disks and it still sucked ass
> My car now with stock power brakes and drums all the way around is 10X better
> *



thats weird


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2010, 01:15 PM~16468330
> *i only seen them in a few cars latley i still use mine though
> 
> 
> ...


not hating but whats up with Springs and all the crushed velvet still floating around??I like the regular velvet diamond tucked real clean though :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 12:15 PM~16468327
> *Yeah but you had the weight of a fully wrapped frame and a setup on the '62... can't compare that... IMO
> *


Yeah but I don't think it was that much heavier it was only 3/8" and I only had 6 batteries in it........but then again ya never know coulda been weighed down somewhere


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:15 PM~16468327
> *Yeah but you had the weight of a fully wrapped frame and a setup on the '62... can't compare that... IMO
> *


true but you think he would of noticed it's stopping power though


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:17 PM~16468345
> *Yeah but I don't think it was that much heavier it was only 3/8" and I only had 6 batteries in it........but then again ya never know coulda been weighed down somewhere
> *



there must of been somethin wROng with the brake system


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:17 PM~16468344
> *not hating but whats up with Springs and all the crushed velvet still floating around??I like the regular velvet diamond tucked real clean though :biggrin:
> *


We old school here foo :twak: :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:17 PM~16468345
> *Yeah but I don't think it was that much heavier it was only 3/8" and I only had 6 batteries in it........but then again ya never know coulda been weighed down somewhere
> *


yeah and 3/8 is not light!!! Do you mean 3/16??? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:15 PM~16468327
> *Yeah but you had the weight of a fully wrapped frame and a setup on the '62... can't compare that... IMO
> *


Yeah that definitely has an affect on it and there is certain tricks to getting it just right ive figured that out with mine. My car is a heavy fucker with the frame and setup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 12:19 PM~16468356
> *yeah and 3/8 is not light!!! Do you mean 3/16???  :biggrin:
> *


yes 3/16 my bad damn 3/8 is like a half inch almost


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16468355
> *We old school here foo :twak:  :happysad:
> *


hopefully not for long!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16468358
> *Yeah that definitely has an affect on it and there is certain tricks to getting it just right ive figured that out with mine. My car is a heavy fucker with the frame and setup
> *


 :biggrin: Fill us in!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16468356
> *yeah and 3/8 is not light!!! Do you mean 3/16???  :biggrin:
> *


No some are done in 3/8 in the rear to support all the weight in the trunk i've talked to a few guys that do frames .Its always good to pry as much info as you can out of these pros


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:20 PM~16468365
> *yes 3/16 my bad damn 3/8 is like a half inch almost
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala's just suck period when it comes to brakes,wiring,and rear ends.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16468355
> *We old school here foo :twak:  :happysad:
> *


This is oldschool my friend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:21 PM~16468370
> *No some are done in 3/8 in the rear to support all the weight in the trunk i've talked to a few guys that do frames .Its always good to pry as much info as you can out of these pros
> *


Yeah I know but he was tryin' to make the point of the car not bein' as heavy and if you put 3/8 you makin' the car heavy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:22 PM~16468377
> *Impala's just suck period when it comes to brakes,wiring,and rear ends.
> *


reel tok how many impalas do you see driving around with taill lights out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:21 PM~16468369
> *:biggrin: Fill us in!!!
> *


There are two holes on the brake pedal bar you have to use the bottom hole . You have to make sure your proportioning valve is the right one for you brake setup disc/disc or disc/drum. Make sure your brake booster is still good if used or it wont work for shit on the conversion


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:23 PM~16468380
> *This is oldschool my friend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:26 PM~16468399
> *There are two holes on the brake pedal bar you have to use the bottom hole . You have to make sure your proportioning valve is the right one for you brake setup disc/disc or disc/drum. Make sure your brake booster is still good if used or it wont work for shit on the conversion
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 PM~16468388
> *reel tok how many impalas do you see driving around with taill lights out
> *


a million....I have a slight thing with mine now..... :angry: 
Gotta wiggle the damn wires to get a tail light and headlight on :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:26 PM~16468399
> *There are two holes on the brake pedal bar you have to use the bottom hole . You have to make sure your proportioning valve is the right one for you brake setup disc/disc or disc/drum. Make sure your brake booster is still good if used or it wont work for shit on the conversion
> *


there are also different master cylinders for disc/disc and disc/drum I believe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:22 PM~16468377
> *Impala's just suck period when it comes to brakes,wiring,and rear ends.
> *


Any car that is 40 some years old probably doesnt have good anything


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:28 PM~16468416
> *a million....I have a slight thing with mine now..... :angry:
> Gotta wiggle the damn wires to get a tail light and headlight on  :biggrin:
> *


Mine was wierd like that on the taillights as well and someone put a toggle switch in for the headlights. I'd like to do what my brother did and get the led taillights but I might just stick with stock and all new wiring will help you know updated fuses and shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:23 PM~16468380
> *This is oldschool my friend
> 
> 
> ...


That my friend is a Legendary car and that Coffin tuck is 10X better than any tuck and roll and still looks good on cars (as long as paint is just as good)


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:29 PM~16468417
> *there are also different master cylinders for disc/disc and disc/drum I believe
> *


Yeah im sure there is i know thats where your proportioning valve has to be the right one for sure. They are maybe 60 bucks though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:30 PM~16468433
> *Yeah im sure there is i know thats where your proportioning valve has to be the right one for sure. They are maybe 60 bucks though
> *


Yeah then there are ones that mount to the frame or ones that mount to the master cylinder so there is alot of options out there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

How are the floors coming out on your impala Larry? You bought the full floor didnt you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:30 PM~16468431
> *That my friend is a Legendary car and that Coffin tuck is 10X better than any tuck and roll and still looks good on cars (as long as paint is just as good)
> *


There is good tuck and rolld but it has to look like it fits the seat real nice and tight not just laying on there you know it has to mix or blend I guess you can say


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:30 PM~16468427
> *Mine was wierd like that on the taillights as well and someone put a toggle switch in for the headlights. I'd like to do what my brother did and get the led taillights but I might just stick with stock and all new wiring will help you know updated fuses and shit
> *


I thought abot going the Clear lense LED route also,and what are the name of the headlights he has?
don't worry I wont paint my car the same color :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:34 PM~16468462
> *How are the floors coming out on your impala Larry? You bought the full floor didnt you
> *


Yeah I bought a full floor and I worked on it a little yesterday but it might take me a little bit to get motivated and work on it a few hours at a time instead of one at a time.I need to do some inner rocker work so no movement ahead until that. I also need a donor toe board piece before I can add the floor. I'm gonna call on monday for a donor car because this guy told me to wait until after january and Feb 1st is after january :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:34 PM~16468463
> *There is good tuck and rolld but it has to look like it fits the seat real nice and tight not just laying on there you know it has to mix or blend I guess you can say
> *


Yeah I agree it has to be nice and tight(no ****)
I also like the look of tweed for and old school look


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:34 PM~16468464
> *I thought abot going the Clear lense LED route also,and what are the name of the headlights he has?
> don't worry I wont paint my car the same color :biggrin:
> *


Yeah id like to get those headlight for sure where do they sell them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:34 PM~16468464
> *I thought abot going the Clear lense LED route also,and what are the name of the headlights he has?
> don't worry I wont paint my car the same color :biggrin:
> *


it doesn't have to be clear lense LED it could be LED with stock lenses just whatever you prefer. There just xenon bulb euro headlights you can get off of ebay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:37 PM~16468492
> *Yeah id like to get those headlight for sure where do they sell them
> *


Hey Ivan you going to Denver next week?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:37 PM~16468492
> *Yeah id like to get those headlight for sure where do they sell them
> *


The only thing about the headlights is there not rounded like the originals they are flat. You can spend more and get the rounded ones we didnt' know about them until after he purchased them


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:36 PM~16468485
> *Yeah I bought a full floor and I worked on it a little yesterday but it might take me a little bit to get motivated and work on it a few hours at a time instead of one at a time.I need to do some inner rocker work so no movement ahead until that. I also need a donor toe board piece before I can add the floor. I'm gonna call on monday for a donor car because this guy told me to wait until after january and Feb 1st is after january :biggrin:
> *


I bet that full floor was pricey but nice to work with. I had to work on my inner rocker too when i did mine . i also had to replace 3 floor support brackets too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:38 PM~16468509
> *Hey Ivan you going to Denver next week?
> *


are you going??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:37 PM~16468502
> *it doesn't have to be clear lense LED it could be LED with stock lenses just whatever you prefer. There just xenon bulb euro headlights you can get off of ebay
> *


I think mine would look good with clear tails and parking light though because all the White on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:38 PM~16468512
> *The only thing about the headlights is there not rounded like the originals they are flat. You can spend more and get the rounded ones we didnt' know about them until after he purchased them
> *


So can you fit eyelids or shields on em?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:38 PM~16468509
> *Hey Ivan you going to Denver next week?
> *


I think i just might


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468514
> *I bet that full floor was pricey but nice to work with. I had to work on my inner rocker too when i did mine . i also had to replace 3 floor support brackets too.
> *


it was 700 shipped but I still have to do the inner rocker work and replace all support brackets so I'll have 1500 or more into it, it just depends if the donor car I get if I get one has some them brackets in good shape


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:39 PM~16468517
> *are you going??
> *


yes..you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:40 PM~16468525
> *So can you fit eyelids or shields on em?
> *


no I don't think they'll fit being as the lense isn't rounded


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:40 PM~16468526
> *I think i just might
> *


A few of the GT boys are coming I think. I talked to em yesterday while waiting on the car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:41 PM~16468529
> *yes..you?
> *


no but we will have a prospect there not representing the club as far as talking but wearing the symbol representing the club and just checking it out to see what goes down.He's good people so he will be a full fledged member real soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:43 PM~16468543
> *no but we will have a prospect there not representing the club as far as talking but wearing the symbol representing the club and just checking it out to see what goes down.He's good people so he will be a full fledged member real soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:42 PM~16468541
> *A few of the GT boys are coming I think. I talked to em yesterday while waiting on the car
> *


Who are they ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:44 PM~16468552
> *:0
> *


I'm trying to save my vacation I would like to take a week off and then with my two days off it will be like 9 days just to chill and hang at home I don't think I've ever did that. I'd like to go on a real vacation but can't afford it right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:45 PM~16468560
> *Who are they ?
> *


aren't you the president??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM~16468543
> *no but we will have a prospect there not representing the club as far as talking but wearing the symbol representing the club and just checking it out to see what goes down.He's good people so he will be a full fledged member real soon.
> *


Is the guy from LA Junta also?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:46 PM~16468570
> *Is the guy from LA Junta also?
> *


no he lives in Manzanola but it's only like 18 miles from here its headed toward Pueblo


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:46 PM~16468567
> *aren't you the president??
> *


I know of one but other never answer their phone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:45 PM~16468560
> *Who are they ?
> *


spies :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:48 PM~16468581
> *I know of one but other never answer their phone
> *


I see, You can't help that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:48 PM~16468581
> *I know of one but other never answer their phone
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:48 PM~16468582
> *spies  :biggrin:
> *


dunn dunn dunn dunn dunn dunnnna dunnna :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Might have to get fine crazy like obama and fine them when they dont anser the phone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cars got a lil character now
can't wait to cruise dat bish :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 12:52 PM~16468603
> *Might have to get fine crazy like obama and fine them when they dont anser the phone
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jan 31 2010, 01:52 PM~16468603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean Roy I like it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so is your impala body still the same Ivan??Or is it sanded down getting ready for paint??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:54 PM~16468620
> *something
> 
> Looks real clean Roy I like it
> *


thanks dog it made it look classy and not too overdone like my last 2 stripe yobs
I'm really happy with it and am satisfied with the paint color now
I had the lines done all the way across the sides also to make it easier when I repair a few flaws and I don't have to paint a huge section :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:58 PM~16468633
> *thanks dog it made it look classy and not too overdone like my last 2 stripe yobs
> I'm really happy with it and am satisfied with the paint color now
> I had the lines done all the way across the sides also to make it easier when I repair a few flaws and I don't have to paint a huge section :biggrin:
> *


 you got it striped and your still gonna paint some sections??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 12:58 PM~16468638
> *you got it striped and your still gonna paint some sections??
> *


yeah but the sections are small and easy fixes and there is no striping around them,kinda just a small yob like I did on the dented rocker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:01 PM~16468650
> *yeah but the sections are small and easy fixes and there is no striping around them,kinda just a small yob like I did on the dented rocker
> *


did you put a curly design around that bubble?? :cheesy: Na Just kidding you talking about fixes like that or??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:03 PM~16468660
> *did you put a curly design around that bubble?? :cheesy: Na Just kidding you talking about fixes like that or??
> *


Lol that is the exact fix i am talking about


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:57 PM~16468628
> *so is your impala body still the same Ivan??Or is it sanded down getting ready for paint??
> *


Still the same just working on other things on the car. I payed alot of bills off instead of painting the car so next year it will be painted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 02:04 PM~16468665
> *Still the same just working on other things on the car. I payed alot of bills off instead of painting the car so next year it will be painted
> *


oh so not this summer?? Bills come first man and I bet it feels good to get them out of the way


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:06 PM~16468677
> *oh so not this summer?? Bills come first man and I bet it feels good to get them out of the way
> *


Yeah its a relief some of the bills were from me spending like crazy on the cutty .Never again will i go that route and what for the car still aint fuckin finished


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:06 PM~16468677
> *oh so not this summer?? Bills come first man and I bet it feels good to get them out of the way
> *


the only bills Ivan has ,has dead president faces on them


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:40 PM~16468526
> *I think i just might
> *


It will be like a big ol' reunion... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 02:09 PM~16468696
> *Yeah its a relief some of the bills were from me spending like crazy on the cutty .Never again will i go that route and what for the car still aint fuckin finished
> *


thats what sux about building a car from the ground up sooner or later I'll have 30gs or so into a car that I can't drive becuase it's still not done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:11 PM~16468709
> *It will be like a big ol' reunion...  :biggrin:
> *


I got a couple open spots if anybody wants a lift


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:10 PM~16468703
> *the only bills Ivan has ,has dead president faces on them
> *


I seen him put 50s inbetween his' 100s because he doesn't want his 100s touching each other :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:12 PM~16468717
> *thats what sux about building a car from the ground up sooner or later I'll have 30gs or so into a car that I can't drive becuase it's still not done
> *


yeah but that's just money in the bank for an Impala


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 01:13 PM~16468727
> *I seen him put 50s inbetween his' 100s because he doesn't want his 100s touching each other :biggrin:
> *


you notice that too huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:13 PM~16468730
> *yeah but that's just money in the bank for an Impala
> *


if you leave it stock which I plan on doing I'm not building it to sell but if I ever have to I'd like my buyers market to be broad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:14 PM~16468735
> *you notice that too huh?
> *


Yup I can't even do that with 1s and 5s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:12 PM~16468725
> *I got a couple open spots if anybody wants a lift
> *


Jerry told me to hit you up, so we can all caravan up there... and I heard City Wide is goin' up there too!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:13 PM~16468727
> *I seen him put 50s inbetween his' 100s because he doesn't want his 100s touching each other :biggrin:
> *


I wish it was like that i'm still working out of town living in a damn motel room during the week .I'm spending money traveling .I'm just waiting for these local jobs so i can have money in my pockets again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 02:17 PM~16468752
> *I wish it was like that i'm still working out of town living in a damn motel room during the week .I'm spending money traveling .I'm just waiting for these local jobs so i can have money in my pockets again.
> *


that sux, how far out of town do you work??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 02:16 PM~16468750
> *Jerry told me to hit you up, so we can all caravan up there... and I heard City Wide is goin' up there too!!!
> *


sounds like its going to be a good turn out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:16 PM~16468750
> *Jerry told me to hit you up, so we can all caravan up there... and I heard City Wide is goin' up there too!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:19 PM~16468767
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whut time you headed up there???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:18 PM~16468764
> *that sux, how far out of town do you work??
> *


an hour and a half away but driving back and forth every day is exspensive also im working in laramie where the university is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 02:20 PM~16468777
> *an hour and a half away but driving back and forth every day is exspensive also im working in laramie where the university is
> *


yeah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:19 PM~16468771
> *Whut time you headed up there???
> *


whenever .let's plan it out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

When does that meeting start and where is it at


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:21 PM~16468786
> *whenever .let's plan it out
> *


  let me talk to Izzy and them and I'll get back w/ you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:23 PM~16468797
> * let me talk to Izzy and them and I'll get back w/ you!!!
> *


sounds good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 01:22 PM~16468789
> *When does that meeting start and where is it at
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:23 PM~16469190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the meeting started at 2pm... but it starts at 12pm


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 02:22 PM~16468789
> *When does that meeting start and where is it at
> *


Starts at noon. Its at the Joshua Station off of 8th ave and I25 just across the street from Denver Bumper. Call me if you have any questions homie?

Do the homies from the Springs have a head count by chance on who all is coming. Sounds like this is going to be a good turn out and we just want to make sure that we have enough room and seats to accommodate everyone.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

DOH....Ninjad by Fes and Roy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 03:26 PM~16469211
> *Starts at noon. Its at the Joshua Station off of 8th ave and I25 just across the street from Denver Bumper. Call me if you have any questions homie?
> 
> Do the homies from the Springs have a head count by chance on who all is coming. Sounds like this is going to be a good turn out and we just want to make sure that we have enough room and seats to accommodate everyone.
> *


so what will they be talking about??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:30 PM~16469234
> *so what will they be talking about??
> *


 :ugh: 
Lowriding
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:31 PM~16469243
> *:ugh:
> Lowriding
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey you lowride??haha I lowride haha.... yeahhh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:32 PM~16469248
> *Hey you lowride??haha I lowride haha.... yeahhh
> *


You a funny mofo
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 03:29 PM~16469232
> *DOH....Ninjad by Fes and Roy :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: whutz dat mean??? and I know me and Izzy are goin' for sure!!! and Ty and Chapo are may'be's... but I heard alot of guys are goin' I just can't confirm them per say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:33 PM~16469252
> *You a funny mofo
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey your the one that came at my question with a smart ass remark :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:33 PM~16469262
> *Hey your the one that came at my question with a smart ass remark :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:32 PM~16469248
> *Hey you lowride??haha I lowride haha.... yeahhh
> *


I didn't make it to the last meeting because it was my boys birthday. I do know that on the CLA site, they do have the meeting notes on what was covered on the last meeting and what's still on the table to address the next meeting. Is there anything you want us to bring up?

Fes...just meant you guys beat me to the punch for the 411 for Ivan.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 03:44 PM~16469328
> *I didn't make it to the last meeting because it was my boys birthday. I do know that on the CLA site, they do have the meeting notes on what was covered on the last meeting and what's still on the table to address the next meeting. Is there anything you want us to bring up?
> 
> Fes...just meant you guys beat me to the punch for the 411 for Ivan.
> *


 :biggrin: Oh I got you, I thought it was like LOL or IMO or one of those little abbreviations!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 03:44 PM~16469328
> *I didn't make it to the last meeting because it was my boys birthday. I do know that on the CLA site, they do have the meeting notes on what was covered on the last meeting and what's still on the table to address the next meeting. Is there anything you want us to bring up?
> 
> Fes...just meant you guys beat me to the punch for the 411 for Ivan.
> *


not that I can think of just curious as to what is being said and what it's actually doing you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 02:48 PM~16469361
> *:biggrin: Oh I got you, I thought it was like LOL or IMO or one of those little abbreviations!!!
> *


I think it's like a homer simpson thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:50 PM~16469384
> *not that I can think of just curious as to what is being said and what it's actually doing you know
> *


they should camcord it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, El303Pintor, BigCeez

:wave: Do you still talk to Swiph? How's he doin' if you do??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:51 PM~16469396
> *they should camcord it :biggrin:
> *


they do our safety meetings that way and if you miss it you have to go in and watch it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:50 PM~16469387
> *I think it's like a homer simpson thing
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I put too much thought into it at 1st!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 02:52 PM~16469398
> *they do our safety meetings that way and if you miss it you have to go in and watch it
> *


That's how Nationwide clubs should be .Instead of having a strong alliance in one state ,and leaving everybody in the dark in others, because they are a Thousand miles away instead of just down the street.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOL...Nah Fes, it was the Bart Simpson thing like Roy said.

That's a good idea as far as video taping the meetings and you tubing it or getting a site big enough to host videos.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:56 PM~16469437
> *That's how Nationwide clubs should be .Instead of having a strong alliance in one state ,and leaving everybody in the dark in others, because they are a Thousand miles away instead of just down the street.
> *


communication is the key for anything to last.Like Ivan was saying about them guys not answering their phones you know you have to keep in touch and make sure everything is on the up and up even if it's to call and say hi and bullshit about whatever it doesn't have to be cars just so you keep in communication.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:50 PM~16469384
> *not that I can think of just curious as to what is being said and what it's actually doing you know
> *


Hit me up primo if you want to know more about it. Its kinda tough for me to really talk about it all since I always hit up LIL on my celly during the day. Just takes forever to respond you know.

720 394 6353

that goes for anyone that just needs anything in general. Just no heavy breathing or dirty talk please... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com/ Here is the CLA web site dates times and all the info... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:09 PM~16469503
> *communication is the key for anything to last.Like Ivan was saying about them guys not answering their phones you know you have to keep in touch and make sure everything is on the up and up even if it's to call and say hi and bullshit about whatever it doesn't have to be cars just so you keep in communication.
> *


Your right about the communication part,and I think equality is a close 2nd


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Larry have you joined the cla site yet you should bro if you havent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 04:14 PM~16469532
> *Your right about the communication part,and I think equality is a close 2nd
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 03:15 PM~16469542
> *Hey Larry have you joined the cla site yet you should bro if you havent
> *


It's a cool site,would be nice if it was as active as LIL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 31 2010, 04:15 PM~16469542
> *Hey Larry have you joined the cla site yet you should bro if you havent
> *


I'll check it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 04:12 PM~16469515
> *Hit me up primo if you want to know more about it. Its kinda tough for me to really talk about it all since I always hit up LIL on my celly during the day. Just takes forever to respond you know.
> 
> 720 394 6353
> ...


no heavy breathing fuck that means I can't call :biggrin: I was just being curious like I said I have a friend going so I'll check with him after the meeting to see how it went


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:20 PM~16469573
> *no heavy breathing fuck that means I can't call :biggrin: I was just being curious like I said I have a friend going so I'll check with him after the meeting to see how it went
> *


I said I would call you fawker :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 04:20 PM~16469573
> *no heavy breathing fuck that means I can't call :biggrin: I was just being curious like I said I have a friend going so I'll check with him after the meeting to see how it went
> *


:thumbsup:

Like I said homie, if you need anything, just let me know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 31 2010, 04:24 PM~16469604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:25 PM~16469620
> *your used to my heavy breathing on the phone :biggrin:  uhh no ****
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 04:25 PM~16469620
> *your used to my heavy breathing on the phone :biggrin:  uhh no ****
> 
> 
> *


no **** will not work w/ that statement... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 04:28 PM~16469637
> *no **** will not work w/ that statement...  :biggrin:
> *


maybe **** then what ya think Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 03:28 PM~16469637
> *no **** will not work w/ that statement...  :biggrin:
> *


co-signed evidence A........he's got priors :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I be like uhhhuhh is Roy there??uhhhuhhh oh hi Roy (sigh) uhhh uhhh :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 04:29 PM~16469643
> *co-signed evidence A........he's got priors  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:28 PM~16469642
> *maybe **** then what ya think Roy
> *


Partial **** homie.....as long as we aint using AT&T where you can reach out and touch somebody :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 04:29 PM~16469645
> *I be like uhhhuhh is Roy there??uhhhuhhh oh hi Roy (sigh) uhhh uhhh :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:29 PM~16469645
> *I be like uhhhuhh is Roy there??uhhhuhhh oh hi Roy (sigh) uhhh uhhh :cheesy:
> *


That made me lol :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 31 2010, 04:30 PM~16469649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm out fellas I get to go home and relax for a few hours and then I have to sleep to come right back in at midnight but hey it's a yob right :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:33 PM~16469678
> * I'm out fellas I get to go home and relax for a few hours and then I have to sleep to come right back in at midnight but hey it's a yob right :biggrin:
> *


Later Larry :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:52 PM~16468602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW that shit looks dope ROy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 04:23 PM~16469978
> *WOW that shit looks dope ROy!
> *


Thanks Huero


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?

cars looking good Roy and damn theres lots of new names in here that I don't know. I need to check out this topic more to be more up to date on whats going down with all yous


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy I was thinking about trying to check out that meeting.  Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 31 2010, 07:23 PM~16471401
> *Roy I was thinking about trying to check out that meeting.   Give me a call when you get a chance.
> *


I'll call you tomorrow bro


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ROY CHECK OUT THE REAR END HOMIE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy and all of Co. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jan 31 2010, 07:33 PM~16471499
> *ROY CHECK OUT THE REAR END HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's nice Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 31 2010, 07:37 PM~16471526
> *wuz good roy and all of Co. :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


What up Ty


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

nut much homie like the pinstrip :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 31 2010, 07:41 PM~16471571
> *nut much homie like the pinstrip :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jan 31 2010, 07:34 PM~16471506
> *ROY CHECK OUT THE REAR END HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



O HELL YEAH KEEP PUTIN IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~+Jan 31 2010, 07:33 PM~16471499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice in both post fuckr :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:55 PM~16471707
> *
> *


the stripping looks really good how long did it take him to do the work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 31 2010, 08:29 PM~16472078
> *the stripping looks really good how long did it take him to do the work
> *


about an hour and a half-2 hrs


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 08:26 PM~16472038
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 31 2010, 09:46 PM~16472252
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up Primo, did you get all moved in?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 09:21 PM~16472753
> *Whats up Primo, did you get all moved in?
> *


ALMOST I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSSINES DOWN IN FORT MORGAN HAD A LONG ASS DAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 31 2010, 10:33 PM~16472932
> *ALMOST I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSSINES DOWN IN FORT MORGAN HAD A LONG ASS DAY
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all... whats good colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:42 PM~16473046
> *whats up all... whats good colorado
> *



Whats up Chris...did you guys hit up Federal this weekend?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

i think they did i got there a lil late was helping clyde put the stocks on the lincoln and today i been to busy with work to get there but i got there about 6p no one i seen was out..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:13 PM~16473440
> *i think they did i got there a lil late was helping clyde put the stocks on the lincoln  and today i been to busy with work to get there but i got there about 6p no one i seen was out..
> *



Hows that Lincoln coming out? Did you swap the pumps out already? Are those 13s that were on there in bad shape?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 11:40 PM~16473745
> *
> *



Que Paso Tio Fes?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 11:44 PM~16473781
> *Que Paso Tio Fes?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much bro jus' chillin', checkin' in real quick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 PM~16473796
> *Not much bro jus' chillin', checkin' in real quick!!!  :biggrin:
> *



 

Looking forward to meeting all of you guys next weekend....no ****.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2010, 11:47 PM~16473829
> *
> 
> Looking forward to meeting all of you guys next weekend....no ****.
> *


Yessur im looking forward to goin' up there and meeting everyone!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Man pages flying by! I think i scared Chucc off cause i forgot to put "no ****" behind the BFF thing i said to him :roflmao: My bad!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 PM~16473957
> *Man pages flying by!  I think i scared Chucc off cause i forgot to put "no ****" behind the BFF thing i said to him  :roflmao: My bad!
> *


 :biggrin: Whut up homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 PM~16473957
> *Man pages flying by!  I think i scared Chucc off cause i forgot to put "no ****" behind the BFF thing i said to him  :roflmao: My bad!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 12:00 AM~16473965
> *:biggrin: Whut up homie!!!
> *



What up Big Fes? Shit i aint been up to nothing but dismantling this 49 and fuccin around on LIL on my lil breaks.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 1 2010, 12:15 AM~16474138
> *What up Big Fes? Shit i aint been up to nothing but dismantling this 49 and fuccin around on LIL on my lil breaks.
> *


Datz cool is the '49 gonna be ready for the summer?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Ty???


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What up CO... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:30 AM~16474229
> *What up CO... :biggrin:
> *





:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:30 AM~16474229
> *What up CO... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Kinda dead on LIL tonight....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:37 AM~16474276
> *Kinda dead on LIL tonight....
> *



Yea it is...Hows life out in the Midwest Homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:37 AM~16474276
> *Kinda dead on LIL tonight....
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Fuckin been snowin the past few days. temps been ok.. mid 20's to 30's.. Im ready for summer again.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 1 2010, 01:01 AM~16474458
> * Fuckin been snowin the past few days. temps been ok.. mid 20's to 30's.. Im ready for summer again.
> *


 :yessad: It will be here before you know it tho....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 01:03 AM~16474487
> *:yessad: It will be here before you know it tho....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 11:59 PM~16473957
> *Man pages flying by!  I think i scared Chucc off cause i forgot to put "no ****" behind the BFF thing i said to him  :roflmao: My bad!
> *


and all the stuff I say to Roy doesn't scare him off :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 01:18 AM~16474569
> *and all the stuff I say to Roy doesn't scare him off :biggrin:
> *



Whats up primo...you working now?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sitting at my desk, eating animal crackers...and this is what I come across...

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 01:56 AM~16474748
> *Whats up primo...you working now?
> *


Yeah I'm at work again I was working this morning as well


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 02:58 AM~16474976
> *Yeah I'm at work again I was working this morning as well
> *



Yup..I feel ya (no ****). I had to work too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:02 AM~16474982
> *Yup..I feel ya (no ****). I had to work too.
> *


what shift??I worked the day shift I got off at 4pm and right back in at midnight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:06 AM~16474985
> *what shift??I worked the day shift I got off at 4pm and right back in at midnight
> *



Damn homie...that sucks. 










Im just working my 7pm-7am shifts....I should only have a couple more weeks on this shift and then I move to days.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:08 AM~16474992
> *Damn homie...that sucks.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool I'll probably never have the opportunity here to work all days


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:09 AM~16474996
> *Thats cool I'll probably never have the opportunity here to work all days
> *



You gotta do what you gotta do homie to keep that scratch coming in. How is everything else going? Hows your baby girl?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:11 AM~16474999
> *You gotta do what you gotta do homie to keep that scratch coming in. How is everything else going? Hows your baby girl?
> *


yup thats why I work this shit and miss alot of functions.. She's good just chillin being a spoiled brat :biggrin: Hows the weather up there??It still sux down here I've been wanting to work on my ride but still cold yet and no motivation


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:12 AM~16475003
> *yup thats why I work this shit and miss alot of functions.. She's good just chillin being a spoiled brat :biggrin: Hows the weather up there??It still sux down here I've been wanting to work on my ride but still cold yet and no motivation
> *



It was nice out today but I had my kids today so I spent most of my time acting a fool with them and then trying to catch up on some sleep. I was just outside right now though and everything is frosted over...showing 15 degrees right now. 
Cant wait till the summer, I really need to start cracking on this car. Did you finish cutting out the floors on the 59?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:17 AM~16475023
> *It was nice out today but I had my kids today so I spent most of my time acting a fool with them and then trying to catch up on some sleep.  I was just outside right now though and everything is frosted over...showing 15 degrees right now.
> Cant wait till the summer, I really need to start cracking on this car. Did you finish cutting out the floors on the 59?
> *


Yeah now that I"m on graveyard by the time I get up I only have like a few hours to do what I need to do until I pick up my daughter from school then I'll be hanging with her so I got to focus and make some time you know??I was working on it saturday but no It's not completely out I'll probably finish cutting it this week and start disecting that rocker and see how bad it is.What you doing to your ride?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:19 AM~16475031
> *Yeah now that I"m on graveyard by the time I get up I only have like a few hours to do what I need to do until I pick up my daughter from school then I'll be hanging with her so I got to focus and make some time you know??I was working on it saturday but no It's not completely out I'll probably finish cutting it this week and start disecting that rocker and see how bad it is.What you doing to your ride?
> *



Im in the same boat primo. What are you using to cut out the floors? Do you have a plasma cutter or are you using the trusty ol sawzall ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:22 AM~16475040
> *Im in the same boat primo. What are you using to cut out the floors? Do you have a plasma cutter or are you using the trusty ol sawzall ?
> *


Neither bro I am using a cutoff wheel. It's just plug welded and you grind the weld but you have to be careful not to cut through the metal that it's welded tr you can use a special bit but it takes longer it's like a little whole saw and you cut around the weld but you still have to be careful not to go so far and if you use one of those you have to drill a small hole in every one first then use that bit. The cutoff wheel is working fine for me and it's real easy just time consuming because it has that seem sealer on it and you have to get that off first to find where it's welded at.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:25 AM~16475050
> *Neither bro I am using a cutoff wheel. It's just plug welded and you grind the weld but you have to be careful not to cut through the metal that it's welded tr you can use a special bit but it takes longer it's like a little whole saw and you cut around the weld but you still have to be careful not to go so far and if you use one of those you have to drill a small hole in every one first then use that bit. The cutoff wheel is working fine for me and it's real easy just time consuming because it has that seem sealer on it and you have to get that off first to find where it's welded at.
> *



Damn...definitely a lot of work. How long are you guessing that she will be out of commission? You still looking for another daily driver you can plaque ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:30 AM~16475064
> *Damn...definitely a lot of work. How long are you guessing that she will be out of commission? You still looking for another daily driver you can plaque ?
> *


I'm thinking 3-5 years and probably over 30gs later is my guess.. I would like to have another ride but I don't really want someone elses lowrider I'm just not sure what I'm gonna do for right now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:36 AM~16475076
> *I'm thinking 3-5 years and probably over 30gs later is my guess.. I would like to have another ride but I don't really want someone elses lowrider I'm just not sure what I'm gonna do for right now.
> *



It will be well worth it when you are done homie. 
Yea, I wouldnt want to buy a TV Dinner either. Are you looking for anything in paticular?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:38 AM~16475081
> *It will be well worth it when you are done homie.
> Yea, I wouldnt want to buy a TV Dinner either. Are you looking for anything in paticular?
> *


It's not that there is some nice lowriders out there that some people have built I just don't know if I"d want one. I'm not looking for nothing to particular but when I know it's the ride for me I'll know.. You got something in mind??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:39 AM~16475086
> *It's not that there is some nice lowriders out there that some people have built I just don't know if I"d want one. I'm not looking for nothing to particular but when I know it's the ride for me I'll know..  You got something in mind??
> *



I am always out there looking for cars. I have always wanted a 68 Caddy Convert to roll around with. But I gotta take care of family first right now. Plus I am still spending money on lawyers for custody of one of my boys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:44 AM~16475100
> *I am always out there looking for cars. I have always wanted a 68 Caddy Convert to roll around with. But I gotta take care of family first right now. Plus I am still spending money on lawyers for custody of one of my boys.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice caddy I swear I seen one for sale about 4 months ago I just can't remember where


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:47 AM~16475108
> *thats a nice caddy I swear I seen one for sale about 4 months ago I just can't remember where
> *



Yea, I love the body lines on that car and its not too often you see anyone rolling a Caddy like that as a lowlow. Mostly Low Rods and what not. But until I find one, I just have to keep working on the 72... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 03:55 AM~16475123
> *Yea, I love the body lines on that car and its not too often you see anyone rolling a Caddy like that as a lowlow. Mostly Low Rods and what not. But until I find one, I just have to keep working on the 72... :biggrin:
> *


I think not alot of people lowride them is because they are very hard to find parts for


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 03:58 AM~16475133
> *I think not alot of people lowride them is because they are very hard to find parts for
> *



I think the same can said about most classics :biggrin: 

But yea, not really a common car out there with any type of remanufactured parts.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 04:00 AM~16475138
> *I think the same can said about most classics  :biggrin:
> 
> But yea, not really a common car out there with any type of remanufactured parts.
> *


not necessarily alot of chevy's are easy to get parts for either used or remanufactured not saying they come cheap though :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 04:01 AM~16475143
> *not necessarily alot of chevy's are easy to get parts for either used or remanufactured not saying they come cheap though :biggrin:
> *



True...thats the key word....CHEAP. :biggrin: 

I just need to hit the lotto homie!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 04:10 AM~16475165
> *True...thats the key word....CHEAP.  :biggrin:
> 
> I just need to hit the lotto homie!!
> *


fuck I've been saying that for years but no dice  Whats up Paul I see you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 04:12 AM~16475167
> *fuck I've been saying that for years but no dice  Whats up Paul I see you
> *



LOL...what time are you out of there homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 04:13 AM~16475170
> *LOL...what time are you out of there homie?
> *


8am


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 04:14 AM~16475171
> *8am
> *



Hang in there primo...I gotta get some work done here. Talk to you soon homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 04:21 AM~16475177
> *Hang in there primo...I gotta get some work done here. Talk to you soon homie.
> *


sounds cool Yeah I have to get my end of the month report done


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:16 PM~16468750
> *Jerry told me to hit you up, so we can all caravan up there... and I heard City Wide is goin' up there too!!!
> *


:yes: :werd:
Adan said he might ride up with us.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

....and im out of here. Time to go home and get my 3 hours of sleep and come back tonight to do it all over again.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 02:44 AM~16475100
> *I am always out there looking for cars. I have always wanted a 68 Caddy Convert to roll around with. But I gotta take care of family first right now. Plus I am still spending money on lawyers for custody of one of my boys.
> 
> 
> ...


here's one that use to be in the Springs


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good Morning Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 AM~16475708
> *Good Morning Roy
> *


Good Morning homie how you doing?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

good gonna go cruise the Monte, probably detail it out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 1 2010, 08:01 AM~16475725
> *good gonna go cruise the Monte, probably detail it out :biggrin:
> *


Nice,I still gotta wait on my pinstriping to cure to wash mine and I'm waiting on at least the mid 50's to let that top down. :happysad:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!!! Im lovin the way your ride came out who did the work its awesome


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 1 2010, 08:06 AM~16475745
> *nice!!! Im lovin the way your ride came out who did the work its awesome
> *


Thanks bro but it's only temporary for this year until I break down and paint the whole thing.An older cat that's been around the Springs called Chuckie did it.


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

could i get the info to have him strip my ride


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 02:44 AM~16475100
> *I am always out there looking for cars. I have always wanted a 68 Caddy Convert to roll around with. But I gotta take care of family first right now. Plus I am still spending money on lawyers for custody of one of my boys.
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy... im doing a 69 convert and a 63 convert caddy in the shop right now.. complete paint and interior, with some chromeing... gonna be a killer summer


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 AM~16475759
> *Thanks bro but it's only temporary for this year until I break down and paint the whole thing.An older cat that's been around the Springs called Chuckie did it.
> *


lol, you actually got chuckie to do some work? i tried for many years to just get him to return a phone call, but i thought he was done helping people out! i got this dude named mark that throws down quick and is badda$$,, and alot cheaper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 08:14 AM~16475779
> *lol, you actually got chuckie to do some work? i tried for many years to just get him to return a phone call, but i thought he was done helping people out!  i got this dude named mark that throws down quick and is badda$$,, and alot cheaper
> *


Damn can you get any pics of his work?
I know some people interested if he does scroll work.
Yeah Chuckie is stubborn like that but I think he has the itch to start racing again and making a lil money pinstriping is what funds that habit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*RAG3ROY* Apr 2005 21,092 110 1.22% 
*MOSTHATED CC *Jul 2006 17,096 107 1.18% 
DUVAL Nov 2003 31,460 80 0.89% 
BIG DIRTY Jan 2002 23,767 69 0.76% 
*fesboogie* Feb 2006 5,550 55 0.61% 
Amahury760 Dec 2009 577 53 0.59% 
cripn8ez Jul 2006 13,911 47 0.52% 
cali May 2002 4,994 45 0.50% 
bigdogg323 Jun 2006 4,444 39 0.43% 
*BigCeez* Jul 2005 235 39 0.43%


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 AM~16475828
> *Damn can you get any pics of his work?
> I know some people interested if he does scroll work.
> Yeah Chuckie is stubborn like that but I think he has the itch to start racing again and making a lil money pinstriping is what funds that habit.
> *


my friend mark is real good bro.. hes actually in the yellow pages under pinstriping by mark,,, if you tell him i sent ya he will give you the homie hook up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 08:46 AM~16475931
> *my friend mark is real good bro.. hes actually in the yellow pages under pinstriping by mark,,, if you tell him i sent ya he will give you the homie hook up
> *


he does carlots right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

yesur


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

gotta go pic up a elcamino, but if you want me 2 get his number i can give it to you or text it ..... heres my # 719-659-8151


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 AM~16476030
> *gotta go pic up a elcamino, but if you want me 2 get his number i can give it to you or text it .....  heres my # 719-659-8151
> *


I've talked to him a few times bro and seen his work.
he is definately good


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 31 2010, 12:51 PM~16468600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 1 2010, 09:52 AM~16476429
> *LOOKS REAL NICE ROY!
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 1 2010, 08:11 AM~16475767
> *could i get the info to have him strip my ride
> *


sure


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good LIL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:55 AM~16475699
> *here's one that use to be in the Springs
> 
> 
> ...


Such a nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16478307
> *Whutz Good  LIL!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 AM~16475768
> *nice caddy... im doing a 69 convert and a 63 convert caddy in the shop right now.. complete paint and interior, with some chromeing... gonna be a killer summer
> *


Can't wait to see the finished product! im sure they will be badazz judging by the rest of your work!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 AM~16475872
> *RAG3ROY Apr 2005 21,092 110 1.22%
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 17,096 107 1.18%
> DUVAL Nov 2003 31,460 80 0.89%
> ...


Damn whore Roy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 AM~16475739
> *Nice,I still gotta wait on my pinstriping to cure to wash mine and I'm waiting on at least the mid 50's to let that top down. :happysad:
> *


I rode my bike in 18 degree weather so you should be fine :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 1 2010, 03:14 PM~16478461
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up homie!!! Whut u up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 02:44 PM~16478659
> *I rode my bike in 18 degree weather so you should be fine :cheesy:
> *


Just got in from a stroll :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16478857
> *Just got in from a stroll :cheesy:
> *


WAS IT FUN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my seat trim in the mail today of corse it needs restoration but it's in decent shape and I just got off the phone with the guy with the 4dr 59 and he told me to pick it up I have to cut off the backend for him but the trunk pan is mine so it should be a good deal he said give him 100 bux so thats way worth it to me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 1 2010, 04:36 PM~16479656
> *WAS IT FUN?
> *


It was ok,kept the top up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 04:43 PM~16479737
> *I just got my seat trim in the mail today of corse it needs restoration but it's in decent shape and I just got off the phone with the guy with the 4dr 59 and he told me to pick it up I have to cut off the backend for him but the trunk pan is mine so it should be a good deal he said give him 100 bux so thats way worth it to me.
> *


congrats ...looks like the balls rollin


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 02:46 PM~16478673
> *Whut Up homie!!! Whut u up to?
> *


just chillin waiting 4 warm weather ready 2 get my monte out what about you homie you ready 4 summer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 04:52 PM~16479842
> *congrats ...looks like the balls rollin
> *


No **** :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16480275
> *just chillin waiting 4 warm weather ready 2 get my monte out what about you homie you ready 4 summer :biggrin:
> *


Tryin' to get ready!!! But should be ready!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 AM~16475872
> *RAG3ROY Apr 2005 21,092 110 1.22%
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 17,096 107 1.18%
> DUVAL Nov 2003 31,460 80 0.89%
> ...



Damn...Suprised im up there....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:41 PM~16481845
> *Damn...Suprised im up there....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16482288
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16482585
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Homie!!! You got the rum ready!!! J/P!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16482632
> *Whutz Good Homie!!! You got the rum ready!!! J/P!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

car came out nice roy cant wait to see it in person


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16482632
> *Whutz Good Homie!!! You got the rum ready!!! J/P!!!
> *



I will bring it to the meeting! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 02:15 PM~16478463
> *Can't wait to see the finished product! im sure they will be badazz judging by the rest of your work!
> *


thanks homie.. il be sure and post pics... we getn slammed at the shop.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16482744
> *car came out nice roy cant wait to see it in person
> *


Thanks Ranger Wrinkles...stay safe out there Brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16482974
> *thanks homie.. il be sure and post pics... we getn slammed at the shop.....
> *



Thats a good thing!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 09:55 PM~16482929
> *I will bring it to the meeting!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I like your thinking!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16483072
> *Thats a good thing!!
> *


heck ya... im luvn it.... plus now i just got the hook up on any paint or material and can sell about anything for 1/2 of what you can get it for at the paint store.... paint/clear/sandpaper/etc


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16483119
> *heck ya... im luvn it.... plus now i just got the hook up on any paint or material and can sell about anything for 1/2 of what you can get it for at the paint store.... paint/clear/sandpaper/etc
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16483119
> *heck ya... im luvn it.... plus now i just got the hook up on any paint or material and can sell about anything for 1/2 of what you can get it for at the paint store.... paint/clear/sandpaper/etc
> *



So that means I will be calling you next month!! Looking for primer right now though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16483214
> *So that means I will be calling you next month!! Looking for primer right now though  :biggrin:
> *


im putting a price list together right now but im dropn turds in my diaper seeing how cheap i can get material... il put a list together tonight and post some prices tommorow...lemme know if anyone needs chit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 1 2010, 10:46 PM~16483873
> *im putting a price list together right now but im dropn turds in my diaper seeing how cheap i can get material... il put a list together tonight and post some prices tommorow...lemme know if anyone needs chit
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks Homie...Im definitely needing the 2k primer. I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dis topic has been somewhut dead lately... It use to be crackin' in here in the winter and dead in the summer!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 11:52 PM~16484875
> *Dis topic has been somewhut dead lately... It use to be crackin' in here in the winter and dead in the summer!!!
> *



im still with you here homie....no ****. Hows the ride coming?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 12:06 AM~16485042
> *im still with you here homie....no ****. Hows the ride coming?
> *


We was working on gettin' it running today, so im getting closer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16485061
> *We was working on gettin' it running today, so im getting closer!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:52 PM~16479842
> *congrats ...looks like the balls rollin
> *


thanx he wants the back half but it doesn't conflict with the trunk pan so I'm gonna cut that off for him I wish I didn't have to even though I don't need it but I'm gonna try and keep most of the lower part of the car incase I need anything.All floor wise is what I'm fucking with now. I just figured the parts I need are better than no parts at all so it'll work out just fine.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:13 AM~16485122
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 12:07 AM~16485061
> *We was working on gettin' it running today, so im getting closer!!!  :biggrin:
> *



NICE....how soon before shes ready?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1577037590.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485249
> *NICE....how soon before shes ready?
> *


hopefully pretty quick unless we run into one of those good ol' speed bumps!!! :x: but I sure as hell hope not


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 12:35 AM~16485345
> *hopefully pretty quick unless we run into one of those good ol' speed bumps!!!  :x: but I sure as hell hope not
> *




Nice!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 12:43 AM~16485406
> *Nice!!
> *


whutz the timeline on yours???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:35 AM~16485338
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1577037590.html
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 11:19 PM~16485184
> *thanx he wants the back half but it doesn't conflict with the trunk pan so I'm gonna cut that off for him I wish I didn't have to even though I don't need it but I'm gonna try and keep most of the lower part of the car incase I need anything.All floor wise is what I'm fucking with now. I just figured the parts I need are better than no parts at all so it'll work out just fine.
> *


Nice to hear it's working out for you bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16485418
> *whutz the timeline on yours???
> *



Hoping to have her done by May....was out in the garage today putting in some work....only to discover that I need a driver side fender.  
And a hood  
and maybe a door


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 12:51 AM~16485482
> *Hoping to have her done by May....was out in the garage today putting in some work....only to discover that I need a driver side fender.
> And a hood
> and maybe a door
> *


Damn homie dat suckz!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2010, 11:51 PM~16485482
> *Hoping to have her done by May....was out in the garage today putting in some work....only to discover that I need a driver side fender.
> And a hood
> and maybe a door
> *


They got a hell of a lot of yunkyards up by where you are?
I'll keep an eye out tambien for ya


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 12:52 AM~16485494
> *Damn homie dat suckz!!!
> *



Might use the hood to salvage the fender though..might work out....thats the fun thing about welding! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:54 AM~16485509
> *They got a hell of a lot of yunkyards up by where you are?
> I'll keep an eye out tambien for ya
> *



Yea...gotta do some yunkyard hoppin.....Good lookin out homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 12:55 AM~16485514
> *Might use the hood to salvage the fender though..might work out....thats the fun thing about welding!  :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 2 2010, 12:46 AM~16485439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was out working on my ride for a little bit today as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16485749
> *
> I was out working on my ride for a little bit today as well
> *


me 3........well working on driving it more :happysad:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

is any 1 here in colorado selling any all chrome 72 or 88 spoke d'z


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16485749
> *
> I was out working on my ride for a little bit today as well
> *



How was the weather out in La Junta?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 02:30 AM~16486023
> *How was the weather out in La Junta?!
> *


It was pretty nice I still have alot of snow in my yard though the streets are clean.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 12:52 AM~16484875
> *Dis topic has been somewhut dead lately... It use to be crackin' in here in the winter and dead in the summer!!!
> *


THATS A GOOD SIGN. :cheesy: THAT MEANS EVERYBODY IS DEEP INTO THERE RIDES GETTTING IT READY FOR SUMMER.  I HOPE? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 02:38 AM~16486052
> *It was pretty nice I still have alot of snow in my yard though the streets are clean.
> *



Thats good homie. Glad you were able to pick up that donor car also !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 02:39 AM~16486058
> *THATS A GOOD SIGN. :cheesy: THAT MEANS EVERYBODY IS DEEP INTO THERE RIDES GETTTING IT READY FOR SUMMER.  I HOPE? :wow:
> *



:werd: Hows your ride coming along?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Feb 2 2010, 02:15 AM~16485985
> *is any 1 here in colorado selling any all chrome 72 or 88 spoke d'z
> *



Im selling some old skool 56 spokes...13x7s....$100 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 03:03 AM~16486122
> *Thats good homie. Glad you were able to pick up that donor car also !
> *


so whats it like over there??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:39 AM~16486212
> *so whats it like over there??
> *



It was high 40s out today with a slight breeze....perfect for putting in work on the ranfla! You back at work again homie??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 04:05 AM~16486125
> *:werd: Hows your ride coming along?!
> *


Which one? :biggrin: I WON SOME OG HORNS ON E-BAY FOR THE IMPALA TODAY. :0 THE TRANSPORTER WILL BE PICKEN UP THE REGAL IN FLORIDA IN A COUPLE OF DAYS, I WISH THAT IT WOULD BE HERE IN TIME FOR THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND. BUT, THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT MONTH. I JUST NEED TO LAND A BIG STEREO JOB AND I WILL BE SET UP FOR THE SUMMER.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 03:42 AM~16486221
> *It was high 40s out today with a slight breeze....perfect for putting in work on the ranfla! You back at work again homie??
> *


Yeah hard at it bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 03:56 AM~16486237
> *Which one? :biggrin:  I WON SOME OG HORNS ON E-BAY FOR THE IMPALA TODAY. :0  THE TRANSPORTER WILL BE PICKEN UP THE REGAL IN FLORIDA IN A COUPLE OF DAYS, I WISH THAT IT WOULD BE HERE IN TIME FOR THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND. BUT, THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT MONTH. I JUST NEED TO LAND A BIG STEREO JOB AND I WILL BE SET UP FOR THE SUMMER.
> *


damn one stereo job and you'll be set for the summer?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Colorado. 15 more days and im home :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 03:56 AM~16486237
> *Which one? :biggrin:  I WON SOME OG HORNS ON E-BAY FOR THE IMPALA TODAY. :0  THE TRANSPORTER WILL BE PICKEN UP THE REGAL IN FLORIDA IN A COUPLE OF DAYS, I WISH THAT IT WOULD BE HERE IN TIME FOR THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND. BUT, THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT MONTH. I JUST NEED TO LAND A BIG STEREO JOB AND I WILL BE SET UP FOR THE SUMMER.
> *



I forgot you got the Regal! I am going to have to borrow one of your rides until my ride gets done for the cruising season :biggrin: 

jk homie.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:07 AM~16486252
> *What's going on Colorado. 15 more days and im home  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:07 AM~16486252
> *What's going on Colorado. 15 more days and im home  :thumbsup:
> *


Woooooooohoooooooooo :biggrin: Thats great bro I'm happy for you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:04 AM~16486246
> *Yeah hard at it bro :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 04:10 AM~16486259
> *:roflmao:
> *


You know how weeeeeeeee do it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:12 AM~16486263
> *You know how weeeeeeeee do it
> *



Any word if MOST HATED going to have a BBQ this summer?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 04:14 AM~16486264
> *Any word if MOST HATED going to have a BBQ this summer?
> *


na we haven't talked about it but we are having a pizza party and then gonna drink some beer afterwards next friday so we'll all rap and start talking about shit :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:10 AM~16486258
> *Woooooooohoooooooooo :biggrin: Thats great bro I'm happy for you
> *


Yeah bro, almost got blown up twice and only some small fire fights but im ready to cruise.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16486268
> *Yeah bro, almost got blown up twice and only some small fire fights but im ready to cruise.
> *


Thats scary bro I hope you make it home safe and I can't wait to see you out cruising so you will be home for a while now right??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16486268
> *Yeah bro, almost got blown up twice and only some small fire fights but im ready to cruise.
> *


 hno: Much respect to you homie and the rest of the troops out there doing what youre doing!! When you get home homie, the only shots you will have to worry about are the shots of Patron!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 03:19 AM~16486272
> *hno:  Much respect to you homie and the rest of the troops out there doing what youre doing!! When you get home homie, the only shots you will have to worry about are the shots of Patron!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:22 AM~16486278
> *:biggrin:  Thanks Homie
> *


No...thank YOU homie!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:17 AM~16486269
> *Thats scary bro I hope you make it home safe and I can't wait to see you out cruising so you will be home for a while now right??
> *


Yeah bro, i'll be there till August then im out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:22 AM~16486278
> *:biggrin:  Thanks Homie
> *


bob and weave homie bob and weave


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:23 AM~16486281
> *Yeah bro, i'll be there till August then im out
> *


Where you finna go??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16486267
> *na we haven't talked about it but we are having a pizza party and then gonna drink some beer afterwards next friday so we'll all rap and start talking about shit :biggrin:
> *



Nice...Looking forward to this summer! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBn6s_VqEjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBn6s_VqEjM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 04:24 AM~16486285
> *Nice...Looking forward to this summer!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:24 AM~16486283
> *Where you finna go??
> *


I'm going to Alabama for a month and then to Virginia for 4 months and then I dont know where from there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:29 AM~16486298
> *I'm going to Alabama for a month and then to Virginia for 4 months and then I dont know where from there
> *


You thinking about leaving Co for good or what??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 AM~16486301
> *You thinking about leaving Co for good or what??
> *


Yeah bro, i'll be leaving in August I dont know where i'll be going after virginia. Hopefully they'll tell me im coming back to CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm starting a jam session with or without you Ceasar you got me started :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:32 AM~16486308
> *Yeah bro, i'll be leaving in August I dont know where i'll be going after virginia. Hopefully they'll tell me im coming back to CO
> *


Oh so you'll be going where they tell you but not leaving CO by choice??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:34 AM~16486311
> *Oh so you'll be going where they tell you but not leaving CO by choice??
> *


Never by choice homie. im just trying to get that pay raise


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:39 AM~16486328
> *Never by choice homie. im just trying to get that pay raise
> *


get that money boo boo :cheesy: But I hope you return your a stand up dude and a true rider homie but regardless your gonna do your thing no matter where you go


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 03:41 AM~16486331
> *get that money boo boo :cheesy: But I hope you return your a stand up dude and a true rider homie but regardless your gonna do your thing no matter where you go
> *


Thanks bro... I ride whenever i get the chance... I saw your selling the bike, wish i had the money for it, i would definately get it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 04:46 AM~16486341
> *Thanks bro... I ride whenever i get the chance... I saw your selling the bike, wish i had the money for it, i would definately get it.
> *


I was only gonna sell it to buy me a cruiser while I build my 59 because thats gonna take me some time and I hate to be off the street for a while.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:26 AM~16486288
> *Thats a bad jam
> 
> 
> ...



Oldies but Goodies!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr's jam


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:32 AM~16486306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...I had forgotten about this one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to like ant banks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qx9yypsIW_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qx9yypsIW_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:02 AM~16486368
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qx9yypsIW_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qx9yypsIW_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


that whole cd is def dumb dope stupid :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5aOdR1QN7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r5aOdR1QN7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I love this dogg pound song


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:03 AM~16486370
> *that whole cd is def dumb dope stupid :biggrin:
> *



Yea it was!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lpfIDl6Q54&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lpfIDl6Q54&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:05 AM~16486376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FoSlDXaCpGY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FoSlDXaCpGY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this shit puts a smile on my face LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i27kP6zVeQs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i27kP6zVeQs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

One of my favorites! 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JzRgDmp7RAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JzRgDmp7RAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mack 10 is the only person I know who is famous that comes down the street back bumpering hitting his own switch I seen pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVh4ORk3gFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVh4ORk3gFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:12 AM~16486396
> *Mack 10 is the only person I know who is famous that comes down the street back bumpering hitting his own switch I seen pics
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...I was just listening to this tonight on the way into work!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Check this site out for some good West Coast Music...


http://www.westcoast2k.net/rare1.htm


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nrVCRQd1ugU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nrVCRQd1ugU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:16 AM~16486409
> *Check this site out for some good West Coast Music...
> http://www.westcoast2k.net/rare1.htm
> *


I'll have to scope that out I need some different jams I have alot of what I posted up but some I don't I"ll have to get :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwwwwww soooooooki soooooooooki now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kkD6j3-I3XM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kkD6j3-I3XM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:18 AM~16486416
> *I'll have to scope that out I need some different jams I have alot of what I posted up but some I don't I"ll have to get :biggrin:
> *



Save that link...lots of good music there...I dont know how many West Coast CDs just off of that play list :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:23 AM~16486428
> *Save that link...lots of good music there...I dont know how many West Coast CDs just off of that play list  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v9muWMN1Nsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v9muWMN1Nsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:26 AM~16486435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*For all dem GOODTIMERs out there*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2TFlEaVPYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2TFlEaVPYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:29 AM~16486442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT...I liked the jam LIPS....definitely like all the Andre Nickatina shit out there too!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:33 AM~16486451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...and this song still hits in the ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:roflmao: Damn Larry...we just blew this page up with videos....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:37 AM~16486462
> *:roflmao: Damn Larry...we just blew this page up with videos....
> *


fuck it I had fun doe :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:38 AM~16486466
> *fuck it I had fun doe :cheesy:
> *



Talk about a trip through memory lane...im still going through some of the pages listening to music now!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:41 AM~16486471
> *Talk about a trip through memory lane...im still going through some of the pages listening to music now!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm jamming this right now :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I throw up a couple more for ya to jam BigCeez


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

For Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6C5pvnUGjRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6C5pvnUGjRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:44 AM~16486478
> *For Roy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I was waiting for this one to show up....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:47 AM~16486483
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I was waiting for this one to show up....
> *


only the best for Roy dog :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/avZNOqH38XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/avZNOqH38XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:48 AM~16486488
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/avZNOqH38XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/avZNOqH38XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


thats bumpin dog I like that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:54 AM~16486497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

No DJ Magic Mike?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:54 AM~16486500
> *:roflmao:
> 
> No DJ Magic Mike?
> *


Maybe :biggrin: This is a bass song


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You asked for it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:56 AM~16486510
> *Maybe :biggrin: This is a bass song
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT...thats RON C


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wait hol up Pp pp Ppp Ppp bu uh uh uh I"m beat boxing here LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bi_q77GOnZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bi_q77GOnZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Here ya go


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:59 AM~16486521
> *wait hol up Pp pp Ppp Ppp bu uh uh uh I"m beat boxing here LOL
> *



:roflmao: That reminds me of home!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 06:06 AM~16486537
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


I was looking for Duece mob rolling in my 64 but couldn't find it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sveMtjVLh34&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sveMtjVLh34&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aELT_VrVcY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aELT_VrVcY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


The homie Skor Dawg from Just Casual CC.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:16 AM~16486550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOC...how could I forget about him?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright primo, im out of here...I have to be back here at 9am ....right on for all the videos homie! Talk to you soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 06:21 AM~16486560
> *Alright primo, im out of here...I have to be back here at 9am ....right on for all the videos homie! Talk to you soon.
> *


Cool You have to work again at 9am and you get out at 7am??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:25 AM~16486565
> *Cool You have to work again at 9am and you get out at 7am??
> *



Going home now to sleep a couple of hours...then will be back at 9am until 2pm...then back again at 7pm until 7am tomorrow... :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 06:26 AM~16486566
> *Going home now to sleep a couple of hours...then will be back at 9am until 2pm...then back again at 7pm until 7am tomorrow... :uh:
> *


that sux ass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:26 AM~16486568
> *that sux ass
> *


 :yessad: 

Alright primo...its been cool homie...have a good rest of the morning.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:06 AM~16486537
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trqzEpITM_g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


i have been looking for this for years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning CO
Give me a call when you get in Paul,Y stay safe out there Brother
That's F'd up on that V Ice jam larry....but it's all good :cheesy: 
Nice jams ...took me back a lil while


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Stupid ass groundhog seen his shadow.......6 more weeks :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 06:44 AM~16486478
> *For Roy
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S FUCKED UP. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:04 AM~16486248
> *damn one stereo job and you'll be set for the summer?
> *


WELL ONE BIG ONE. I DID A JOB BACK IN OCTOBER THAT PAID ME $3000 FOR JUST THE LABOR. I NEED ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE. I AM GIONG OVER TO THE DUDES HOUSE TODAY TO TAKE SOME PICS, IT JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT. I WILL POST UP LATER.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

damn got the olschool trax in this bitch :0  whats good fes see u gettin the cut done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 2 2010, 11:44 AM~16488265
> *damn got the olschool trax in this bitch :0   whats good fes see u gettin the cut done
> *


yessur!!! Whut you been up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

chillin tryin to get this damn monte back togther almost there finaly done with the frame next warm day its gettin painted then striped an leafed hopfully back on the body by the end of the month!!i got a couple rides im tryin to slang a 75 caprice vert new motor an tranny no rust elctric top an windows nice car not a buckit 3500,an 81 regal red ostrich white vynle interior rear c chanel, drop downs,front arms molded good runin v6 needs to be painted but i got the paint first 1500.if u know any 1 let me know dawgy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 2 2010, 12:04 PM~16488408
> *chillin tryin to get this damn monte back togther almost there finaly done with the frame next warm day its gettin painted then striped an leafed hopfully back on the body by the end of the month!!i got a couple rides im tryin to slang a 75 caprice vert new motor an tranny no rust elctric top an windows nice car not a buckit 3500,an 81 regal red ostrich white vynle interior rear c chanel, drop downs,front arms molded good runin v6 needs to be painted but i got the paint first 1500.if u know any 1 let me know dawgy
> *


  I'll see whutz up!!! I wanna see the Monte get done homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

THIZ FUKKER IZ FRESH CHUCK!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:13 AM~16486547
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aELT_VrVcY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9aELT_VrVcY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> The homie Skor Dawg from just casual c c.
> *


big ceez skor dawg is from just casual car club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 2 2010, 11:04 AM~16488408
> *chillin tryin to get this damn monte back togther almost there finaly done with the frame next warm day its gettin painted then striped an leafed hopfully back on the body by the end of the month!!i got a couple rides im tryin to slang a 75 caprice vert new motor an tranny no rust elctric top an windows nice car not a buckit 3500,an 81 regal red ostrich white vynle interior rear c chanel, drop downs,front arms molded good runin v6 needs to be painted but i got the paint first 1500.if u know any 1 let me know dawgy
> *


need monte parts got em 4sale :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 09:12 AM~16487135
> *Good Morning CO
> Give me a call when you get in Paul,Y stay safe out there Brother
> That's F'd up on that V Ice jam larry....but it's all good  :cheesy:
> ...


it's all good word to your mother and we out


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 AM~16486298
> *I'm going to Alabama for a month and then to Virginia for 4 months and then I dont know where from there
> *


*WHEN YOU GONNA BE IN VA....ILL BE THERE ALL OF MAY....GONNA HIT UP THEM EAST COAST GOODTIMERS AND A FEW SHOWS WELL IM OUT THERE.....*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

man i saw on the news where colorado springs is being some cheap ass mu fucas no buses on evenings and weekends.no garbage cans at the park they arent going to water the grass or cut it at parks.shits crazyi saw they were even selling the cops helicopters


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 2 2010, 01:57 PM~16489339
> *big ceez skor dawg is from just casual car club. :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: My bad....no disrespect intended to anyone.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16491088
> *man i saw on the news where colorado springs is being some cheap ass mu fucas no buses on evenings and weekends.no garbage cans at the park they arent going to water the grass or cut it at parks.shits crazyi saw they were even selling the cops helicopters
> *


they Ballers onna Budget foo :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just got the April issue of Low Rider with the Pueblo show....saw Most Hated mentioned there....

Sams Fleetwood also got a spot in the issue.

Colorado on the up and up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 04:10 PM~16491176
> *Just got the April issue of Low Rider with the Pueblo show....saw Most Hated mentioned there....
> 
> Sams Fleetwood also got a spot in the issue.
> ...


 :0 
post pics :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:10 PM~16491176
> *Just got the April issue of Low Rider with the Pueblo show....saw Most Hated mentioned there....
> 
> Sams Fleetwood also got a spot in the issue.
> ...


what did they say? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16491469
> *what did they say? :cheesy:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16491088
> *man i saw on the news where colorado springs is being some cheap ass mu fucas no buses on evenings and weekends.no garbage cans at the park they arent going to water the grass or cut it at parks.shits crazyi saw they were even selling the cops helicopters
> *


I was wondering why the trash cans disappeared at the park!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF A CHEROKEE I DID IN OCTOBER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 04:52 PM~16491577
> *I was wondering why the trash cans disappeared at the park!!!
> *


watch how dirty them bitches get :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 05:53 PM~16491596
> *watch how dirty them bitches get :0
> *


Yeah there was already dog shit everywhere!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 04:53 PM~16491592
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF A CHEROKEE I DID IN OCTOBER.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Chuck,can't wait to get my box done :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 05:53 PM~16491592
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF A CHEROKEE I DID IN OCTOBER.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!! No wonder Roy is so persistent about that box!!! :biggrin: J/P


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 04:53 PM~16491596
> *watch how dirty them bitches get :0
> *


I heard the main ones will still have them though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16491614
> *Nice work Chuck,can't wait to get my box done :happysad:
> *


you beat me to it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 04:56 PM~16491628
> *you beat me to it!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up JR how you doing bro?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

chuck has some skills.nice job man


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 06:55 PM~16491614
> *Nice work Chuck,can't wait to get my box done :happysad:
> *


I AM WAITING FOR A NICE WEEKEND. GETTING TIRED OF STARING AT THIS MDF FOR THE BOX. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 05:40 PM~16492084
> *I AM WAITING FOR A NICE WEEKEND. GETTING TIRED OF STARING AT THIS MDF FOR THE BOX. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah hopefully it gets better soon


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16491987
> *chuck has some skills.nice job man
> *


THANKS GUYS. I APPRICIATE IT. I HAVE ABOUT A 100 HOURS INTO THAT JOB. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 05:48 PM~16492156
> *THANKS GUYS. I APPRICIATE IT. I HAVE ABOUT A 100 HOURS INTO THAT JOB. :wow:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16488578
> *THIZ FUKKER IZ FRESH CHUCK!
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good CO and fes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:12 PM~16492400
> *wuz good CO and fes
> *


Whut Up Ty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

not much wuz good for sunday


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:17 PM~16492446
> *Whut Up Ty!!! :biggrin:
> *


not much that last text you sent is a good step for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:18 PM~16492454
> *not much wuz good for sunday
> *


I was wondering the same thang... Me and Crystal were talking about that yesterday and Roll'n just reminded me too that The Super Bowl is this weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:19 PM~16492476
> *not much that last text you sent is a good step for ya :thumbsup:
> *


you talking about the pic of the trunk?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this pic!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16492504
> *you talking about the pic of the trunk?
> *


ya i was


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:28 PM~16492580
> *ya i was
> *


  So whutz up for sunday??? If you guys wanna do somethang letz figure it out now not saturday night!!! :biggrin:  Izzy where you at???


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:30 PM~16492596
> * So whutz up for sunday??? If you guys wanna do somethang letz figure it out now not saturday night!!!  :biggrin:   Izzy where you at???
> *


what u want to do
itz on sunday let bbq


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16492544
> *I like this pic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool pic
I don't see what all the hype is in lead filled cars but to each their own I guess.
:happysad: 
Gotta be alot of money in those fuckers though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:32 PM~16492621
> *what u want to do
> itz on sunday let bbq
> *


Where do you guys wanna do it at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16492642
> *That's a cool pic
> I don't see what all the hype is in lead filled cars but to each their own I guess.
> :happysad:
> ...


If the car is still clean w/ all their parts I don't mind, but when they are looking like straight out the junkyard is when it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16492642
> *That's a cool pic
> I don't see what all the hype is in lead filled cars but to each their own I guess.
> :happysad:
> ...


i like dat pic to i will be there wit u next year as far as on da back bumper think goes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:37 PM~16492691
> *i like dat pic to i will be there wit u next year as far as on da back bumper think goes
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:34 PM~16492650
> *Where do you guys wanna do it at?
> *


i would guess urz or izzy's u guys got the biggest places


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:39 PM~16492721
> *i would guess urz or izzy's u guys got the biggest places
> *


We can do it here if everyone is down!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:36 PM~16492676
> *If the car is still clean w/ all their parts I don't mind, but when they are looking like straight out the junkyard is when it drives me crazy!!!
> *


That's true.I know Paul has alot of bank in his.They took donations from all the Chapters when I first got in for it....I don't know how much everybody put in,but I put in $60 alone.Our whole Chapter( which was about 10 members at the time) was only able to afford pinstriping on the frame.
So that fuckers gotta have like 20k into it I bet


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i will bring some asada


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:40 PM~16492743
> *That's true.I know Paul has alot of bank in his.They took donations from all the Chapters when I first got in for it....I don't know how much everybody put in,but I put in $60 alone.Our whole Chapter( which was about 10 members at the time) was only able to afford pinstriping on the frame.
> So that fuckers gotta have like 20k into it I bet
> *


Whut??? Everyone chipped in... When's it gonna be my turn for some shit like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:41 PM~16492766
> *Whut??? Everyone chipped in... When's it gonna be my turn for some shit like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:43 PM~16492781
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:41 PM~16492752
> *i will bring some asada
> *


you wanna hit Izzy and Chapo up???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:41 PM~16492766
> *Whut??? Everyone chipped in... When's it gonna be my turn for some shit like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You gotta be Nationwide homie,or at least earn your rep smashin dat bumper....then I'll chip in for ya :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:46 PM~16492815
> *You gotta be Nationwide homie,or at least earn your rep smashin dat bumper....then I'll chip in for ya :happysad:
> *


  Im'ma work on that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:47 PM~16492842
> * Im'ma work on that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16492855
> *:thumbsup:
> *


atleast the bumper part!!! Gotta leave some marks on the pavement and destroy our streets!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i chipped in for alex to go to vegas and i would do the same for you too fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 07:50 PM~16492876
> *i chipped in for alex to go to vegas and i would do the same for you too fes
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 06:50 PM~16492876
> *i chipped in for alex to go to vegas and i would do the same for you too fes
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex puts it down for GT... he seems to alwayz be ready to hop and down to hop!!! He represents GT well in the hopping game!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:50 PM~16492874
> *atleast the bumper part!!! <span style='color:red'>Might as well do unto them before they do unto us.Cause you know this cheap as city aint gonna fix any potholes this year.*


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:45 PM~16492808
> *you wanna hit Izzy and Chapo up???
> *


ya i will hit them up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 07:53 PM~16492916
> *Might as well do unto them before they do unto us.Cause you know this cheap as city aint gonna fix any potholes this year.
> *


 :roflmao: this one has to be quoted for truth!!! How sad!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 06:52 PM~16492905
> *Alex puts it down for GT... he seems to alwayz be ready to hop and down to hop!!! He represents GT well in the hopping game!!!
> *


Yeah he's a "true" member


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey fes i just talk to da leaf guy and said he will wait for ur call about sat.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 PM~16492973
> *hey fes i just talk to da leaf guy and said he will wait for ur call about sat.
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:57 PM~16492973
> *hey fes i just talk to da leaf guy and said he will wait for ur call about sat.
> *


you just reminded me but im charging my phone right now!!! I'll call him later if itz cool?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:58 PM~16492992
> *you just reminded me but im charging my phone right now!!! I'll call him later if itz cool?
> *


he said call him on friday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:00 PM~16493009
> *he said call him on friday
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys gotta post pics of homies work when you get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16493086
> *You guys gotta post pics of homies work when you get it done :thumbsup:
> *


  but not this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16493086
> *You guys gotta post pics of homies work when you get it done :thumbsup:
> *


ya i will post some pics he will be doning my car next weekend


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16493149
> *ya i will post some pics he will be doning my car next weekend
> *


the 13th he is doing my car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16493149
> *ya i will post some pics he will be doning my car next weekend
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16493173
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


what


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16493172
> *the 13th he is doing my car
> *


can't wait!!! can I go take some pics and drink some beer???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 PM~16493191
> *what
> *


I was just messing around!!!


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

check it out guys 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524574 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Feb 2 2010, 08:17 PM~16493211
> *check it out guys
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524574  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 PM~16493194
> *can't wait!!! can I go take some pics and drink some beer???
> *


hell ya come down
take some pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 PM~16493265
> *hell ya come down
> take some pics
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:21 PM~16493265
> *hell ya come down
> take some pics
> *


That sounds like the thing to do :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

a good day at da park


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 PM~16493329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 07:26 PM~16493329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16493319
> *That sounds like the thing to do :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16493380
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


Great pic!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Why is that pic so small?
You use a cricket camera or what?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hope to have an other one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:33 PM~16493427
> *Why is that pic so small?
> You use a cricket camera or what?
> *


Yeah I think it is Ty's cricket phone!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wow really guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:34 PM~16493442
> *Yeah I think it is Ty's cricket phone!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:36 PM~16493464
> *wow really guys
> *


Do all cricket phones take small pics??? :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16493495
> *Do all cricket phones take small pics???  :dunno:
> *


i dont know maybe itz just my phone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:43 PM~16493523
> *i dont know maybe itz just my phone
> *


IDK!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HAHAHA I remember when they tried to catch me off guard with that RO plaque and take a picture that day :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:53 PM~16493596
> *HAHAHA I remember when they tried to catch me off guard with that RO plaque and take a picture that day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I luv these Lincolns!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:55 PM~16493623
> *I luv these Lincolns!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *


you should buy it
Chopper Edition Foo :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i think this size it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:57 PM~16493647
> *you should buy it
> Chopper Edition Foo :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 09:02 PM~16493714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Spanish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 PM~16493714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a decent size pic  
Nice Spain flag


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thag ya to my peeps


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thatz da breed to be homiez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16493864
> *thatz da breed to be homiez
> *


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

back 2 work monday my yob called me back hope it stays steady


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 09:14 PM~16493864
> *thatz da breed to be homiez
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLLIN IN MY 6 FO
whutz up w/ dat Roy??? :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16494814
> *ROLLIN IN MY 6 FO
> whutz up w/ dat Roy???  :roflmao:
> *


ROY MUST BE DRUNK? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16494938
> *ROY MUST BE DRUNK? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16494938
> *ROY MUST BE DRUNK? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16493864
> *thatz da breed to be homiez
> *



:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 PM~16493714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Since when you been a Spaniard???

 :dunno:


:biggrin: j/p


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16493846
> *thag ya to my peeps
> *



:twak: :dunno: 

Spell Check *****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16494814
> *ROLLIN IN MY 6 FO
> whutz up w/ dat Roy???  :roflmao:
> *


i be rollin in my 6 FO homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16495432
> *Since when you been a Spaniard???
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


sense i was born home boy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 10:30 PM~16494814
> *ROLLIN IN MY 6 FO
> whutz up w/ dat Roy???  :roflmao:
> *


It's an offtopic thang


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 2 2010, 09:14 PM~16493864
> *thatz da breed to be homiez
> *


MEXICAN right here :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

"Other clubs that brought thier A Gameincluded Imperials, Nothing Else Matters, Majesty, New Mexico Lifestyle, Just Casual, Estilo, East Side Customs, Superior, Street Dreams, Sweet Dreams, *Most Hated*, and South Side."


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 01:37 AM~16496850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 01:46 AM~16496901
> *:cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 2 2010, 08:32 AM~16486941
> *i have been looking for this for years
> *



I knew you were!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

64 Imp w/title $1000

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1583232958.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 04:34 AM~16497245
> *64 Imp w/title $1000
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1583232958.html
> *


I saw that and was thinking about it but I don't need another project and with the way things are going I don't know if a guy could make any money from it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:38 AM~16497248
> *I saw that and was thinking about it but I don't need another project and with the way things are going I don't know if a guy could make any money from it
> *



Really tough to see how deep that rust is on the car....might be an undertaking but a good project for someone has the time and the money for it. 

Hows the 59, did you get that 4dr yet?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 04:40 AM~16497254
> *Really tough to see how deep that rust is on the car....might be an undertaking but a good project for someone has the time and the money for it.
> 
> Hows the 59, did you get that 4dr yet?
> *


I'm gonna look at another one today just to weigh my options and see if it's even 4 sale and if it's not or too expensive I still have the lock on the other one but I'm not gonna pick it up until friday when a friend can help me. I'll have to do it in the morning when the ground is solid because the snow and where it's at we will sink in the dirt if not


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:44 AM~16497263
> *I'm gonna look at another one today just to weigh my options and see if it's even 4 sale and if it's not or too expensive I still have the lock on the other one but I'm not gonna pick it up until friday when a friend can help me. I'll have to do it in the morning when the ground is solid because the snow and where it's at we will sink in the dirt if not
> *



Nice...Larry always making moves. Did you start a thread for the 59s build?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 AM~16497268
> *Nice...Larry always making moves. Did you start a thread for the 59s build?
> *


no I haven't yet I'd like to get some more progress done so I can have a collection of pics to kick it off and not just a bunch of blank pages :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:54 AM~16497276
> *no I haven't yet I'd like to get some more progress done so I can have a collection of pics to kick it off and not just a bunch of blank pages :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Makes sense!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16491088
> *man i saw on the news where colorado springs is being some cheap ass mu fucas no buses on evenings and weekends.no garbage cans at the park they arent going to water the grass or cut it at parks.shits crazyi saw they were even selling the cops helicopters
> *


Shit, they stopped watering the park grass last year. Now they are gonna complain that the parks look trashy after taking out the trash cans. I have a problem with the de-lamping that they are doing now (that is a BIG SAFETY ISSUE FOR ME when I work nights) They have no choice but to be cheap since they dont know how to budget a city. Where does all the money go from taxes permit fees etc... But I read an article in the paper about how they will not worry too much for policing the streets but they WILL NOT lack on policing whether the strippers are being appropriate in the titty clubs.
sorry for my soap box, but I catch alot of flack when people associate the city with utilities. and all their budgeting woes fall into our lap.





now back to your regular scheduled program :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 3 2010, 07:30 AM~16497781
> *Shit, they stopped watering the park grass last year. Now they are gonna complain that the parks look trashy after taking out the trash cans. I have a problem with the de-lamping that they are doing now (that is a BIG SAFETY ISSUE FOR ME when I work nights) They have no choice but to be cheap since they dont know how to budget a city. Where does all the money go from taxes permit fees etc...  But I read an article in the paper about how they will not worry too much for policing the streets but they WILL NOT lack on policing whether the strippers are being appropriate in the titty clubs.
> sorry for my soap box, but I catch alot of flack when people associate the city with utilities. and all their budgeting woes fall into our lap.
> now back to your regular scheduled program :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya on that Mr.Christopher
Thankfully you are still holding down your yob bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 3 2010, 09:30 AM~16497781
> *Shit, they stopped watering the park grass last year. Now they are gonna complain that the parks look trashy after taking out the trash cans. I have a problem with the de-lamping that they are doing now (that is a BIG SAFETY ISSUE FOR ME when I work nights) They have no choice but to be cheap since they dont know how to budget a city. Where does all the money go from taxes permit fees etc...  But I read an article in the paper about how they will not worry too much for policing the streets but they WILL NOT lack on policing whether the strippers are being appropriate in the titty clubs.
> sorry for my soap box, but I catch alot of flack when people associate the city with utilities. and all their budgeting woes fall into our lap.
> now back to your regular scheduled program :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HAPPY WYW EVERYONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 01:12 AM~16496698
> *It's an offtopic thang
> *


Oh I know!!! I go on off topic just as much as anyone else I just dont post that much on there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good LIL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 10:16 AM~16498504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:10 AM~16498445
> *HAPPY WYW EVERYONE
> 
> 
> ...


Roy come over and celebrate with some pabst blue ribbon. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 09:32 AM~16498614
> *Roy come over and celebrate with some pabst blue ribbon. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning LIL!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 10:57 AM~16498851
> *Good Morning LIL!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 09:10 AM~16498445
> *HAPPY WYW EVERYONE
> 
> 
> ...


*WTW**


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 09:58 AM~16498871
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

flyer i got off myspace for a benifit on feb 26th.. hosted by NOTHING ELSE MATTERS CC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:56 AM~16499375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16498694
> *:ugh:
> *


DON'T BE AFRAID ROY. :happysad: BE VERY AFRAID. hno:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 10:56 AM~16499375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:07 AM~16499475
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 11:01 AM~16499419
> *DON'T BE AFRAID ROY. :happysad: BE VERY AFRAID. hno:
> *


:barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 12:07 PM~16499475
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:56 AM~16499375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let Larry see dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 01:17 PM~16499548
> *:wave:
> *


FES, DID YOU EVER GET THE MODEL # OFF THOSE BATTERIES?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 12:30 PM~16499635
> *FES, DID YOU EVER GET THE MODEL # OFF THOSE BATTERIES?
> *


nah I'll get it right now!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:16 AM~16498504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE ME SOME CRABS! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It says part # 1231MF... is that what you'll need?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 01:32 PM~16499648
> *It says part # 1231MF... is that what you'll need?
> *


WHAT ARE THE RATINGS CCA AND CA AMPS?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this shit pretty funny!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 12:40 PM~16499704
> *WHAT ARE THE RATINGS CCA AND CA AMPS?
> *


CCA 1125 CA 1260


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16499574
> *Don't let Larry see dat!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 01:43 PM~16499736
> *CCA 1125 CA 1260
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 12:50 PM~16499797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's gonna go postal homie... Itz in the 719 too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 12:01 PM~16499882
> *He's gonna go postal homie... Itz in the 719 too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ahhh chit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 12:53 PM~16499821
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Big Ceez!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 12:55 PM~16499838
> *
> *


Sorry it took me so long I had forgot!!! Let me know what prices you end up gettin'!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 02:09 PM~16499940
> *Sorry it took me so long I had forgot!!! Let me know what prices you end up gettin'!!!
> *


SO FAR $100 WITH EXCHANGE. :happysad: I GOT ONE MORE GUY TO CALL.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 01:37 PM~16500130
> *SO FAR $100 WITH EXCHANGE. :happysad:  I GOT ONE MORE GUY TO CALL.
> *


Damn how things have changed!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 02:37 PM~16500133
> *Damn how things have changed!!!
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT. THEY SAID THEY MAY GO UP SOON AGAIN. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2010, 01:44 PM~16500181
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT. THEY SAID THEY MAY GO UP SOON AGAIN. :angry:
> *


What??? :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16492935
> *Yeah he's a "true" member
> *


*LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU MEET A FAKE ONE DOG......*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 01:01 PM~16499888
> *Whutz Good Big Ceez!!!
> *



Que paso Papo!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 02:58 PM~16500684
> *Que paso Papo!?
> *


I thought I was the only one who said PAPO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 3 2010, 01:48 PM~16500615
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU MEET A FAKE ONE DOG......
> *


 :uh: 
will do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got my mail and got the new LRM... but even more unexpected, I got a letter from da homie SWIPH!!! Dat fool says whutz up to everyone in the CO Topic and he sayz he misses shooting the shit wit' everyone on here!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 03:27 PM~16500970
> *I thought I was the only one who said PAPO!!!
> *



:biggrin: Old habit..I grew up in Queens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 12:21 PM~16499574
> *Don't let Larry see dat!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 3 2010, 12:50 PM~16499797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you stupid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I looked at that 4dr 59 today but dude wanted 3500 I was like naa.He asked me if I seen the car from the highway I was like yup he said you have a good eye I have a good shooting eye :cheesy: but he ended up to be pretty cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 3 2010, 03:49 PM~16501131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just giving you shit... no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 03:45 PM~16501110
> *:biggrin: Old habit..I grew up in Queens.
> *


Oh ok so you grew up all around that!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen a 61 4dr a 2dr 51 deluxe post and this 61 bubble top belair air but it wasn't for sale


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

1959 impala autronic eye seen this larry what the hell is it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16501642
> *1959 impala autronic eye seen this larry what the hell is it
> *



whats up bRO ill pRObably ROll by tomorROw


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

alright homie


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

what u up 2 chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:18 PM~16501941
> *what u up 2 chuck
> *


just got off work


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

that always a relief ...hows the rag coming along?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16502005
> *that always a relief ...hows the rag coming along?
> *



i couldnt tell you bRO, it looks like ill riding the bike this summer


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

painters take forever


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:26 PM~16502035
> *painters take forever
> *



fuck tell me about it :happysad:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im just waiting 2 ...hope to break it out next summer 2 ...possibly this summer if i dont keep adding more stuff to the painters list


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:32 PM~16502113
> *Im just waiting 2 ...hope to break it out next summer 2 ...possibly this summer if i dont keep adding more stuff to the painters list
> *



thats cool


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16502035
> *painters take forever
> *


Took my car a year to get painted!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16501642
> *1959 impala autronic eye seen this larry what the hell is it
> *


I'm not sure but I think it's worth money you have one??I'm not real into accessories myself I just want my ride plain and simple


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:25 PM~16502027
> *i couldnt tell you bRO, it looks like ill riding the bike this summer
> *


thats probably gonna be the case with me


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16502159
> *I'm not sure but I think it's worth money you have one??I'm not real into accessories myself I just want my ride plain and simple
> *


na i dont have one but i saw one for sale on here and i asked myself y put that thing on a 59? and what is it?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:36 PM~16502170
> *thats probably gonna be the case with me
> *



thats cool larry!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, Tradions_CO-719, theonenonly
:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16499723
> *this shit pretty funny!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that funny as fuck dud


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya i see u fes wuz up dawg


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

theonenonly- what year is the monte is the one in ur avatar yours?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:49 PM~16502347
> *ya i see u fes wuz up dawg
> *


Whut up!!! Just bein' bored starting to get cold now!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya homie it is mine it is a 76 wuz good wit u


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:52 PM~16502377
> *Whut up!!! Just bein' bored starting to get cold now!!!
> *


u work on dat ride


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 04:52 PM~16502382
> *ya homie it is mine it is a 76 wuz good wit u
> *


nothin much just collectimg parts to put my ride back together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:53 PM~16502393
> *u work on dat ride
> *


not today... I know not a good example!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 03:32 PM~16501000
> *Just got my mail and got the new LRM... but even more unexpected, I got a letter from da homie SWIPH!!! Dat fool says whutz up to everyone in the CO Topic and he sayz he misses shooting the shit wit' everyone on here!!!
> *



Ask him to reply to my letters


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:54 PM~16502401
> *nothin much just collectimg parts to put my ride back together
> *


cool u the one wit da red monte


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 3 2010, 05:55 PM~16502424
> *Ask him to reply to my letters
> *


I'll mention it... I had forgot about you guy's deal...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:55 PM~16502412
> *not today... I know not a good example!!!
> *


it was brought to my attention the the sun is still out at 5;3something get on it i will be on mine all nite


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:59 PM~16502470
> *it was brought to my attention the the sun is still out at 5;3something get on it  i will be on mine all nite
> *


 :roflmao: Atleast I know you listening :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 04:57 PM~16502442
> *cool u the one wit da red monte
> *


nah I had the lime green 66 ss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 03:49 PM~16501642
> *1959 impala autronic eye seen this larry what the hell is it
> *


What you want for it?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

WHAT UP ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 05:04 PM~16502520
> *WHAT UP ROY!
> *


What up big dog how you doing bro?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

not mine roy just saw bowtie connection listing it and asked what the hell does it do?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16502505
> *nah I had the lime green 66 ss
> *


where u there wit it when rollin was there recording the cruz


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

just spendin money trying to get this car together


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:05 PM~16502537
> *where u there wit it when rollin was there  recording the cruz
> *


 :biggrin: 
yeah i was homie did you see it...by chance did the glimpse it in the video ?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:02 PM~16502495
> *:roflmao: Atleast I know you listening  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *


got to keep each other on our toes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:06 PM~16502545
> *just spendin money trying to get this car together
> *


So whut ride you working on now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16502559
> *:biggrin:
> yeah i was homie did you see it...by chance did the glimpse it in the video ?
> *


He still working on the video as of yesterday so only Roll'n would know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16502559
> *:biggrin:
> yeah i was homie did you see it...by chance did the glimpse it in the video ?
> *


i dont know if itz in there fes is waiting on da dvd's still im shore he used all the footage


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16502560
> *got to keep each other on our toes
> *


Yessur


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> So whut ride you working on now
> a Regal homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > So whut ride you working on now
> > a Regal homie
> 
> 
> Thutz whutz up!!! Whut you doin' to it?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:09 PM~16502582
> *He still working on the video as of yesterday so only Roll'n would know!!!  :biggrin:
> *


how do i contact him?... if its in there i want 2 by that dvd


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16502605
> *how do i contact him?...  if its in there i want 2 by that dvd
> *


when the dvd's are done just get at fes he will have some for sale


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16502600
> *Thutz whutz up!!! Whut you doin' to it?
> *


tore it apart removed all trim and all windows to get a clean flow for the paint currently in a million pieces ...Ima paint em all and start the Lowrider puzzle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16502605
> *how do i contact him?...  if its in there i want 2 by that dvd
> *


He got a myspace if you wanna contact him and an account on here, so you can pm him too, but believe me I'll get da dvd right when itz done faster than anyone in CO atleast!!!  I'll get it for you and you won't even have to pay shipping!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16502605
> *how do i contact him?...  if its in there i want 2 by that dvd
> *


fes will let people now when there ready


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:14 PM~16502638
> *tore it apart removed all trim and all windows to get a clean flow for the paint  currently in a million pieces ...Ima paint em all and start the Lowrider puzzle
> *


 :biggrin: So you paint cars?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:13 PM~16502630
> *when the dvd's are done just get at fes he will have some for sale
> *


nice...hit me up fes when they come in and 1 copy is sold here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:15 PM~16502654
> *nice...hit me up fes when they come in and 1 copy is sold here
> *


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:14 PM~16502652
> *:biggrin: So you paint cars?
> *


Yes but i took the regal to my homie i work 12's and dont have the time to do it myself


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:16 PM~16502675
> *Yes but i took the regal to my homie i work 12's and dont have the time to do it myself
> *


Oh ok and you work 12 on/ 12 off??? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 03:54 PM~16501175
> *Oh ok so you grew up all around that!!!
> *



Yea, even tho we are Colombian, half my cousins sound like Rosie Perez...


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:17 PM~16502679
> *Oh ok and you work 12 on/ 12 off???  :wow:
> *


yeah 12 split on the rotation


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How many minutes of Pueblo is shot on the new Rollin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 06:17 PM~16502681
> *Yea, even tho we are Colombian, half my cousins sound like Rosie Perez...
> *


 :roflmao: Rosie Perez cool!!! :biggrin: Colombiano thutz cool!!! thutz why when you made that comment about "trabajando como un animal" I thought to myself Ceez ain't from out here talking like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:17 PM~16502689
> *yeah 12 split on the rotation
> *


damn homie, thatz cool though atleast you got plenty of work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:21 PM~16502723
> *damn homie, thatz cool though atleast you got plenty of work!!!
> *


X2....I'm ready to start slangin again....this broke shit is tore up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16502693
> *How many minutes of Pueblo is shot on the new Rollin?
> *


Im not sure, Pueblo made the video though he called me yesterday askin' where he had filmed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm off to get my flintstone on
take care Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16502741
> *Im not sure, Pueblo made the video though he called me yesterday askin' where he had filmed!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully he got something inside :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 06:22 PM~16502739
> *X2....I'm ready to start slangin again....this broke shit is tore up
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 05:24 PM~16502757
> *Hopefully he got something inside :happysad:
> *


Because that little shit in Lowrider just wasn't enough


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 06:23 PM~16502747
> *Well I'm off to get my flintstone on
> take care Colorado
> *


???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 06:25 PM~16502767
> *Because that little shit in Lowrider just wasn't enough
> *


I know I turned the page and I was like whut the fuck???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:26 PM~16502780
> *I know I turned the page and I was like whut the fuck???
> *


atleast itz something though!!! :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thatz fucked up i still have got my copey


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:28 PM~16502800
> *atleast itz something though!!!  :happysad:
> *


no pueblo footage in the new rolln wtf i thought that dvd was for CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like that Imperials '64 on the cover though!!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tradions_CO-719, theonenonly, OVERTIME, BigCeez, RAG3ROY
hI EVERYBODY


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:31 PM~16502842
> *no pueblo footage in the new rolln wtf i thought that dvd was for CO
> *


there talking bout the lpm magaizne


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:34 PM~16502880
> *there talking bout the lpm magaizne
> *


OHHH I WAS LIKE WHAT ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16502897
> *OHHH I WAS LIKE WHAT ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:40 PM~16502929
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY FES YOU NEED ANY CUTLASS PARTS


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16502940
> *HEY FES YOU NEED ANY CUTLASS PARTS
> *


what u got for 66 impala for sale


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:40 PM~16502943
> *:twak:
> *


?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16502940
> *HEY FES YOU NEED ANY CUTLASS PARTS
> *


Not really I got a whole other car I've been stripping*... but do you have any nice hoods or trunks? how about interior? 81-88 ofcourse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 06:41 PM~16502963
> *what u got for 66 impala  for sale
> *


yeah that too!!! keepin' me on my toes for real (no ****)


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 3 2010, 05:41 PM~16502963
> *what u got for 66 impala  for sale
> *


I have reverse light buckets,headliner bows, rear push guards, steering wheel, driver door, interior chromes that follow the window(uppers) ,hood chrome, fenders , hood


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya sure am ( no ****)


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:45 PM~16503018
> *I have reverse light buckets,headliner bows, rear push guards, steering wheel, driver door, interior chromes that follow the window(uppers) ,hood chrome, fenders , hood
> *


see that fes


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:42 PM~16502972
> *Not really I got a whole other car I've been stripping*... but do you have any nice hoods or trunks? how about interior? 81-88 ofcourse!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I have clean interior for cuttys and I even have a dash thats clean and ready for molding...fes needs a molded dash with murals huh? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:45 PM~16503018
> *I have reverse light buckets,headliner bows, rear push guards, steering wheel, driver door, interior chromes that follow the window(uppers) ,hood chrome, fenders , hood
> *


How is the driver door? and the hood?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:46 PM~16503042
> *I have clean interior for cuttys and I even have a dash thats clean and ready for molding...fes needs a molded dash with murals huh? :biggrin:
> *


I sure do!!! :biggrin: whut color interior on the cutty?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:47 PM~16503045
> *How is the driver door? and the hood?
> *


driver door is clean as well as hood only thing with driver door is someon cut out 6.5 in speakers for it but I will let this stuff go for good deals if fellow lowriders need em so if you want em shoot me AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:47 PM~16503051
> *I sure do!!!  :biggrin: whut color interior on the cutty?
> *


ITS THAT NAVY BLUE O.G 
I will give kill deals on all the cutty parts 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16503073
> *driver door is clean as well as hood only thing with driver door is someon cut out 6.5 in  speakers for it but I will let this stuff go for good deals if fellow lowriders need em so if you want em shoot me AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE
> *


I know you obviously work alot but would I be able to go check some of the stuff out sometime?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:52 PM~16503096
> *I know you obviously work alot but would I be able to go check some of the stuff out sometime?
> *


whats good 4 u ? im off weekends


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16503154
> *whats good 4 u ? im off weekends
> *


  I can't this weekend but I could go down there next weekend


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:59 PM~16503165
> * I can't this weekend but I could go down there next weekend
> *


that works 1 homie from City Wide is comin this weekend for Monte parts


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 07:03 PM~16503218
> *that works 1 homie from City Wide is comin this weekend for Monte parts
> *


  just tell him not to touch the cutty or '66 parts!!! J/P :biggrin: I'll get wit' you next week sometime for the address and all that!!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16503218
> *that works 1 homie from City Wide is comin this weekend for Monte parts
> *


I have a complete dash instrument panel and all a complete wiring harness ,dash allthe interior plastics ,dash mats, third brake lights, headliners, rear seats, passenger fender,front bumper and a shed full of tons off other cutlass stuff i have had 12 cutlasses and I collecterd these parts for years


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:04 PM~16503239
> * just tell him not to touch the cutty or '66 parts!!! J/P  :biggrin: I'll get wit' you next week sometime for the address and all that!!!
> *


that works...puttin the hold on the parts for the homie fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 07:06 PM~16503267
> *I have a complete dash instrument panel and all a complete wiring harness ,dash allthe interior plastics ,dash mats, third brake lights, headliners, rear seats, passenger fender,front bumper and a shed full of tons off other cutlass stuff i have had 12 cutlasses and I collecterd these parts for years
> *


Got damn!!! :wow: I definitely have to go out there next weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 07:08 PM~16503291
> *that works...puttin the hold on the parts for the homie fes
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:20 PM~16502714
> *:roflmao: Rosie Perez cool!!!  :biggrin: Colombiano thutz cool!!! thutz why when you made that comment about "trabajando como un animal" I thought to myself Ceez ain't from out here talking like that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...yea...first generation to be born here...I just look cholo.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 07:14 PM~16503371
> *LOL...yea...first generation to be born here...I just look cholo.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Should be a really good year for Colorado!!! Seems like everyone is workin' on something!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 07:30 PM~16503562
> *Should be a really good year for Colorado!!! Seems like everyone is workin' on something!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


AGREED


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Ryders! Well i got the exterior trim and chrome as well as the fenders and the hood off the 49. I also have the interior completely removed so now all i need is to pull the glass and the motor and then i can start the body work in the next week :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16504550
> *What up Ryders! Well i got the exterior trim and chrome as well as the fenders and the hood off the 49. I also have the interior completely removed so now all i need is to pull the glass and the motor and then i can start the body work in the next week  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up colorado


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

3 Members: MEMORIESCC, sasisneros, curiousdos 

what up guys


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wrinkles passing thru sayin wus sup ryders


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 3 2010, 08:39 PM~16505259
> *wrinkles passing thru sayin wus sup ryders
> *



what up homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16505259
> *wrinkles passing thru sayin wus sup ryders
> *


wutz up wrinkles


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:35 PM~16505202
> *3 Members: MEMORIESCC, sasisneros, curiousdos
> 
> what up guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Wrinkles!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 3 2010, 09:35 PM~16505202
> *3 Members: MEMORIESCC, sasisneros, curiousdos
> 
> what up guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin paul you home already got 3 months left wus sup west texas and memories cc


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16505492
> *Whut up Wrinkles!!!
> *


wus sup fes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

iam outs gotta get to work until next time colorado i te watcho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16505516
> *wus sup fes
> *


Shit chillin' whutz up w/ you guys out there? Tell Kiko I said whutz up too if you ever see him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co. How y'all doin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Feb 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16505871
> *what it do Co. How y'all doin
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what up fes i still ain't forgot you dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Feb 3 2010, 10:32 PM~16506069
> *what up fes i still ain't forgot you dogg
> *


cool homie!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, *RO4LIFE 719*
:scrutinize:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16506512
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Ceez!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16506373
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, RO4LIFE 719
> :scrutinize:
> *



hello


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:01 PM~16506528
> *Whut Up Ceez!!!
> *



What's up Tio Fes?!? How's everything ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colo
Just getting in from WTW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:13 PM~16506743
> *What's up Tio Fes?!? How's everything ?
> *


Just been a boring day today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:15 PM~16506767
> *What up Colo
> Just getting in from WTW
> *


whut did WTW consist of???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:20 PM~16506825
> *whut did WTW consist of???
> *



x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigCeez, fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719
Whut Up Izz? Tryin' to convince tu hermanito to come in this topic and check it out, but he stays in the vehicles for sale forum


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16506852
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BigCeez, fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719
> Whut Up Izz? Tryin' to convince tu hermanito to come in this topic and check it out, but he stays in the vehicles for sale forum
> *



Lol!!!! Why is he scurred?? And datz your primo :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:18 PM~16506801
> *Just been a boring day today!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That sux homie. You didn't work on the car today?

You got the hook up on Rolln DVDs?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SHOWLOW 68, BigCeez, Bigg Izz Dogg, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719


Startin to get packed in here!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:23 PM~16506863
> *Lol!!!! Why is he scurred?? And datz your primo :biggrin:
> *


IDK he wants to buy every hopper for sale!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16506851
> *x2
> *


Just bowling and beer bro
I bowled a 622 series 
Averaged like a 207
did good but we lost 3/4
But I'm close to perfecting this shit


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16506893
> *IDK he wants to buy every hopper for sale!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


But he don't wanna work on shit!!!!

If he buys a hopper guaranteed we'll be workin on da shit more than he will!!! :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:24 PM~16506880
> *That sux homie. You didn't work on the car today?
> 
> You got the hook up on Rolln DVDs?
> *


Nah didn't even touch it today!!!  and yeah I got the hook up on the dvd's!!! Do I need to take some up to the meeting???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:23 PM~16506863
> *Lol!!!! Why is he scurred?? And datz your primo :biggrin:
> *


Que paso Boriqua?!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16506897
> *Just bowling and beer bro
> I bowled a 622 series
> Averaged like a 207
> ...



Damn....I think I might have to join WTW!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16506897
> *Just bowling and beer bro
> I bowled a 622 series
> Averaged like a 207
> ...


wish I could average 150!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:27 PM~16506909
> *Que paso Boriqua?!
> *



Que pajo BigCeez!!!!!

Whutz good wit ya Homie??


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

fesboogie, BigCeez, macgyver, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY

damn... whats up brothas


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Calm ur asses down sons :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16506891
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SHOWLOW 68, BigCeez, Bigg Izz Dogg, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719
> Startin to get packed in here!!!
> *


i thought the same thing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, Bigg Izz Dogg, macgyver, Chapo, BigCeez
Whutz Up fucker!!! Join the party!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up homies!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16506919
> *wish I could average 150!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 11:29 PM~16506925
> *fesboogie, BigCeez, macgyver, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY
> 
> damn... whats up brothas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

10 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63, Chapo, macgyver, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21, BigCeez


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16506925
> *fesboogie, BigCeez, macgyver, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY
> 
> damn... whats up brothas
> *



What up Mac!!! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

macgyver, SHOWLOW 68, painloc21, Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, impala63, CHANGING MINDZ, Chapo, RAG3ROY, BigCeez


nice...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16506927
> *Calm ur asses down sons :biggrin:
> *



Well look who FINALLY showed up!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16506891
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SHOWLOW 68, BigCeez, Bigg Izz Dogg, CHANGING MINDZ, RAG3ROY, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719
> Startin to get packed in here!!!
> *



is it snowin in c springs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16506908
> *Nah didn't even touch it today!!!   and yeah I got the hook up on the dvd's!!! Do I need to take some up to the meeting???
> *


How much are they? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16506929
> *i thought the same thing
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16506956
> *is it snowin in c springs
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16506946
> *What up Mac!!! :wave:
> *


what up homeslice... drinkn a few cold ones,, just got home from workin on this impala and convert caddy... tired bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16506956
> *is it snowin in c springs
> *


that shit came out of no where


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

:sprint: off 2 work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16506957
> *How much are they? :biggrin:
> *


they are 20... have you ever watched one?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:32 PM~16506960
> *:yessad:
> *



this shit sucks already


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 10:31 PM~16506956
> *is it snowin in c springs
> *



:yessad: :thumbsdown: 

I'm tired of da snow!!! Can't wait for Spring and Summer


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

damn nuggets


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16506972
> *this shit sucks already
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 10:27 PM~16506916
> *Damn....I think I might have to join WTW!!!
> *


Bowling is a fourth in my life bro
1st Family
2nd sex life
3rd lowriding/friendship
4th Bowling
5th Lay it low
:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16506965
> *that shit came out of no where
> *



yes it did bROtha :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16506966
> *:sprint: off 2 work
> *


that sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16506977
> *damn nuggets
> *


Yeah they are gettin' tore up!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16506988
> *yes it did bROtha :angry:
> *


so much for disc on friday


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

11 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, macgyver, Bigg Izz Dogg, SHOWLOW 68, Chapo, Tradions_CO-719, impala63

damn it looks like the snow drew everybody to lil :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 3 2010, 10:32 PM~16506964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best Lowrider video's in my opinion :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16506995
> *Yeah they are gettin' tore up!!!
> *


did you watch them monday?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16507003
> *so much for disc on friday
> *



im takin tomorROw off so it looks like i have to work friday


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16506985
> *Bowling is a fourth in my life bro
> 1st Family
> 2nd sex life
> ...



:biggrin: 

Well at least you got your priorities straight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16507013
> *did you watch them monday?
> *


No I didn't get to watch it monday... whut happened?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16507006
> *11 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, macgyver, Bigg Izz Dogg, SHOWLOW 68, Chapo, Tradions_CO-719, impala63
> 
> damn it looks like the snow drew everybody to lil :biggrin:
> *


first time ive been on and it was more than 3 people


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

one of my old skool rides way back in the day... any one rember seeing it?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fesboogie, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, Bigg Izz Dogg, *Chapo*, impala63, Tradions_CO-719


So did ya buy somethin??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:38 PM~16507044
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: fesboogie, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, impala63, Tradions_CO-719
> So did ya buy somethin??
> *


 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:37 PM~16507031
> *No I didn't get to watch it monday... whut happened?
> *


they were down by 17 and then came back to win in overtime


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 3 2010, 11:38 PM~16507043
> *what's up co :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:37 PM~16507036
> *first time ive been on and it was more than 3 people
> *



its normally larry and ROy that are ever on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16507057
> *they were down by 17 and then came back to win in overtime
> *


well letz hope they can do it again!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:40 PM~16507068
> *its normally larry and ROy that are ever on
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 PM~16507084
> *well letz hope they can do it again!!!
> *


i hope so


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:39 PM~16507056
> *:0
> *



I'm just curious :biggrin: (No ****)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 05:32 PM~16502854
> *I like that Imperials '64 on the cover though!!!
> *


my old club member beto was on the cover with pura onda.. is this the same magazine your talking about?(imperials)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 11:42 PM~16507097
> *my old club member beto was on the cover with pura onda.. is this the same magazine your talking about?(imperials)
> *


nah itz the newest one that just came out, but I know the one your talking about!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 PM~16507091
> *I'm just curious :biggrin: (No ****)
> *


have you went to that topic about no ****


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 10:38 PM~16507044
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: fesboogie, painloc21, CHANGING MINDZ, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, impala63, Tradions_CO-719
> So did ya buy somethin??
> *


ya i bought a few rides since then.. im going on number 18 now


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16507109
> *nah itz the newest one that just came out, but I know the one your talking about!!!
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: macgyver, CHANGING MINDZ, fesboogie, *Chapo*, BigCeez, SHOWLOW 68, impala63, Bigg Izz Dogg


Y todavia no dices na!!!! Speak up bro..whutz good??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chillen Big Izz!

Never seen one Fes....I will bring a dub primo, just bring down the best one!

What up Mac!

What up Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16507134
> *Chillen Big Izz!
> 
> Never seen one Fes....I will bring a dub primo, just bring down the best one!
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 10:45 PM~16507118
> *ya i bought a few rides since then.. im going on number 18 now
> *



Damn 18???

Wish I could pull that off (No ****)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:46 PM~16507134
> *Chillen Big Izz!
> 
> Never seen one Fes....I will bring a dub primo, just bring down the best one!
> ...



Cool Homie!!! I'll be seeing ya this weekend, gonna have to chop it up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2010, 11:45 PM~16507118
> *ya i bought a few rides since then.. im going on number 18 now
> *


*CHAPO* have you bought a new car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, Chapo, macgyver
gettin' empty now!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Im working as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

im slammed with work at the new shop but ready to take on more
1963 convert caddy
1968 convert caddy
1996 impala
1973 convert caprice
1967 impala
1964 elcamino
2009 zx14 ninja


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:46 PM~16507134
> *Chillen Big Izz!
> 
> Never seen one Fes....I will bring a dub primo, just bring down the best one!
> ...


suup brotha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16507189
> *Im working as we speak :biggrin:
> *


damn he has spoken :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16507112
> *have you went to that topic about no ****
> *



No why?? :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:48 PM~16507158
> *Cool Homie!!! I'll be seeing ya this weekend, gonna have to chop it up Homie :biggrin:
> *



For sure primo? Looking forward to this weekend.

Alright CO, I'm off. Take care


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16507212
> *damn he has spoken :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16507217
> *No why?? :dunno:
> *


pretty entertaining!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes the king has spoken son :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16507217
> *No why?? :dunno:
> *




homie post the link


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16507220
> *For sure primo? Looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Alright CO, I'm off. Take care
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16507220
> *For sure primo? Looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Alright CO, I'm off. Take care
> *


laterz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16507227
> *Yes your son has spoken :worship:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16507226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! The King :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:56 PM~16507242
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16507217
> *No why?? :dunno:
> *


some funny shit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:57 PM~16507248
> *:roflmao:
> *



what up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:58 PM~16507254
> *what up fes
> *


Whutz Good Chuck!!! I ain't been doin' shit, how about yourself?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16507228
> *homie post the link
> *


cant find it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHANGING MINDZ, Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, *painloc21, RAG3ROY*

What up Fellas


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:04 PM~16507304
> *cant find it
> *



Well I found "no jomo" somebody talkin about playin wit themselves and shit, buts thats all I found :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:06 AM~16507323
> *Well I found "no jomo" somebody talkin about playin wit themselves and shit, buts thats all I found :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: thatz not the one...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:06 AM~16507323
> *Well I found "no jomo" somebody talkin about playin wit themselves and shit, buts thats all I found :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=523639\
watch the video


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16507333
> *:roflmao: thatz not the one...
> *



Couldn't find nothin else :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this the funniest shit!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16507371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought the same, thats why i had to mention it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:13 AM~16507389
> *i thought the same, thats why i had to mention it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 07:11 PM~16507371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there fuckin gay as hell 
:barf: :barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16507403
> *there fuckin gay as hell
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16507403
> *there fuckin gay as hell
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


but funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fellas


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 07:18 PM~16507434
> *:roflmao:
> *


fukin guy has his leg all over his homeboy lap puto shit
:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:20 AM~16507459
> *What up Fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 3 2010, 11:13 PM~16507389
> *i thought the same, thats why i had to mention it
> *



I just read a few pages and dat shit is funny!!!

This video is funny as hell tho :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 07:20 PM~16507459
> *What up Fellas
> *


not much roy what 's up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:20 AM~16507459
> *What up Fellas
> *


sup ROy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:20 AM~16507465
> *fukin guy has his leg all over his homeboy lap puto shit
> :roflmao:
> *


That shit is gay... fool says he started thinking of LL Cool J!!! :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:21 AM~16507469
> *I just read a few pages and dat shit is funny!!!
> 
> This video is funny as hell tho :biggrin:
> *


hell yes it is


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:sprint: 

Alright Fellas...I gotta go make mi mi's cuz I gotta sell some parts to fix some 

Toyota's tomorrow!!!

:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16507480
> *That shit is gay... fool says he started thinking of LL Cool J!!!  :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


and the other said he was gonna try on condoms with his buddy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

he did mention ll cool j dumb azz **** :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16507488
> *:sprint:
> 
> Alright Fellas...I gotta go make mi mi's cuz I gotta sell some parts to fix some
> ...


i heard about that. i think m lexus is part of that crap


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16507488
> *:sprint:
> 
> Alright Fellas...I gotta go make mi mi's cuz I gotta sell some parts to fix some
> ...


laterz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16507491
> *and the other said he was gonna try on condoms with his buddy
> *


 :roflmao: yeah what type of shit is that!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16507526
> *:roflmao: yeah what type of shit is that!!!
> *


i dont know but i was ROllin


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam its almost time for to get off of work so that my cousin mosthated can start his shift


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16507531
> *i dont know but i was ROllin
> *


yessur... but on another note no comeback tonight...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16507532
> *dam its almost time for to get off of work so that my cousin mosthated can start his shift
> *


I didn't know you guys were cousins or worked at the same place???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:29 AM~16507550
> *yessur... but on another note no comeback tonight...
> *


nope. and i think they got the lakers friday


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone :sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16507565
> *nope. and i think they got the lakers friday
> *


they sure do... IDK itz gonna be tough this time!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:32 AM~16507571
> *good nite everyone :sprint:
> *


laterz


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:32 AM~16507572
> *they sure do... IDK itz gonna be tough this time!!!
> *


especially if they are without melo


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 4 2010, 12:32 AM~16507571
> *good nite everyone :sprint:
> *


peace ouuuuuuttt!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16507582
> *especially if they are without melo
> *


yeah I know!!! but thatz why they play the game, you never know!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:35 AM~16507598
> *yeah I know!!! but thatz why they play the game, you never know!!!
> *


yep very true


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:35 AM~16507598
> *yeah I know!!! but thatz why they play the game, you never know!!!
> *


on a good note chauncey is in the all star game


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:38 AM~16507633
> *on a good note chauncey is in the all star game
> *


Yeah I know!!! works for me... Is Melo gonna play? cuz I know he's injured right now!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 11:40 PM~16507068
> *its normally larry and ROy that are ever on
> *


fuck when all this was going on I was sleeping from being at work all night then I woke up and went out of town for a couple of hours to check out that car


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 06:04 PM~16503239
> * just tell him not to touch the cutty or '66 parts!!! J/P  :biggrin: I'll get wit' you next week sometime for the address and all that!!!
> *


dont worry, i hit Carlos up for 66 parts along time ago but he would never answer my pm's or calls, so it looks like they are all yours Mr. Greedy 

J/P :biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats up roy?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

FIRMEX-ever hit up your cuz about that kit homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:00 AM~16507269
> *Whutz Good Chuck!!! I ain't been doin' shit, how about yourself?
> *



not much bRO did you make it that bike show on sunday afterall?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

WHAT UP chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 4 2010, 09:03 AM~16509200
> *WHAT UP chuck
> *



just woke up and you ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 4 2010, 08:00 AM~16509174
> *FIRMEX-ever hit up your cuz about that kit homie?
> *


There is one in Denver for sale like 400 on craigslist homie


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 08:09 AM~16509234
> *just woke up and you ?
> *


just got home from work


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 08:11 AM~16509253
> *There is one in Denver for sale like 400 on craigslist homie
> *


right on roy ima check it out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 4 2010, 09:14 AM~16509267
> *just got home from work
> *


damn i bet workin that shift sucks


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What do you have going today Marcos?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 08:17 AM~16509290
> *What do you have going today Marcos?
> *


NADA HOMIE!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 08:15 AM~16509279
> *damn i bet workin that shift sucks
> *


all of the workers at my job and I we call ourselves zombies cause when we are there we are the working dead


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 4 2010, 08:14 AM~16509275
> *right on roy ima check it out
> *


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1583786984.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 07:32 AM~16508830
> *dont worry, i hit Carlos up for 66 parts along time ago but he would never answer my pm's or calls, so it looks like they are all yours Mr. Greedy
> 
> J/P :biggrin:
> *


Your loss is my gain!!!  :biggrin: j/p Chris!!! If you want me to pick something up for you let me know... work it out w/ Carlos and when I go I'll pick it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 09:02 AM~16509196
> *not much bRO did you make it that bike show on sunday afterall?
> *


Nah we didn't go...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16509518
> *Your loss is my gain!!!    :biggrin: j/p Chris!!! If you want me to pick something up for you let me know... work it out w/ Carlos and when I go I'll pick it up!!!
> *


i will


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 10:08 AM~16509623
> *i will
> *


  :biggrin: whut kinda parts you need anywayz? your car is pretty complete isn't it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Before I forget... Big Ups to Sam too for the spread in the new LRM!!! Da Cadi is clean and itz came a long way since he 1st got it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 09:09 AM~16509634
> *  :biggrin: whut kinda parts you need anywayz? your car is pretty complete isn't it?
> *


just a few things, but if i am going to have to play catch up to you i need to stack stuff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I aint even got my mag yet.
Unless I accidentally threw it away with the Albertsons junk mail,shits thin enough now days. :thumbsdown: 
Congrats Sam.
:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 09:20 AM~16509718
> *Before I forget... Big Ups to Sam too for the spread in the new LRM!!! Da Cadi is clean and itz came a long way since he 1st got it!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


i need to talk to you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:25 AM~16509755
> *I aint even got my mag yet.
> Unless I accidentally threw it away with the Albertsons junk mail,shits thin enough now days.
> Congrats Sam.
> ...


Im not the biggest LRM supporter but I really think itz gettin' better and it seems like they're supporting CO Lowriding... so we'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 10:26 AM~16509768
> *i need to talk to you
> *


  Im only like 7 phone calls, 4 voice mails and 15 texts away!!! :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:28 AM~16509781
> * Im only like 7 phone calls, 4 voice mails and 15 texts away!!!  :roflmao:
> *


and a couple of pm's!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 10:26 AM~16509768
> *i need to talk to you
> *



No ****!?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 09:28 AM~16509789
> *and a couple of pm's!!!
> *


i know right :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 10:29 AM~16509790
> *No ****!?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:29 AM~16509790
> *No ****!?
> *


nope no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 09:27 AM~16509772
> *Im not the biggest LRM supporter but I really think itz gettin' better and it seems like they're supporting CO Lowriding... so we'll see... :biggrin:
> *


I think the whole magazine thing is over with.I mean when you can get online and see pictures of a show a few hours earlier, instead of months later makes a huge difference.
Now I just pick up a mag to see who got in it,and it aint even hard to get into it anymore.All you got to do is know a couple people ...............................and have a nice ride of course. :happysad: .......just my 2 pennies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 AM~16509881
> *I think the whole magazine thing is over with.I mean when you can get online and see pictures of a show a few hours earlier, instead of months later makes a huge difference.
> Now I just pick up a mag to see who got in it,and it aint even hard to get into it anymore.All you got to do is know a couple people ...............................and have a nice ride of course. :happysad: .......just my 2 pennies
> *


Yeah alot of things are over w/ cuz the internet!!! :biggrin: 

and your last statement is :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:31 AM~16509822
> *:biggrin:
> *


  (no ****)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16509916
> * (no ****)
> *


What's going on Big Chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So Adan wasn't in this issues huh?

his will probably come out next month :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:46 AM~16509977
> *So Adan wasn't in this issues huh?
> 
> his will probably come out next month :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  I hope so!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:46 AM~16509977
> *So Adan wasn't in this issues huh?
> 
> his will probably come out next month :thumbsup:
> *



Congrats to Adan!

What's going on Roy?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:49 AM~16510015
> *Congrats to Adan!
> 
> What's going on Roy?!
> *


Not much bro ,just kickin it.
What you up to?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:43 AM~16509948
> *What's going on Big Chris?
> *


just chillin' and you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:51 AM~16510029
> *Not much bro ,just kickin it.
> What you up to?
> *


Same ol homie. Kicken back with the rug ratz.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 10:51 AM~16510034
> *just chillin'  and you?
> *



Chillen chillen primo :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:00 AM~16510122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what this topic needs....pics :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The most unity I have seen in the 719!!! As far as everybody helping to make sure the event happens!!! Thanks Roy for gettin' it started and makin' sure it ran smooth!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:09 AM~16510212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was everyone that made it happen homie,big ups to you and julian for all the help on the grills :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Most Hated Picnic not last year but the year before... Another good event!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 11:00 AM~16510122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is City Wide C.C. Picnic on this one... A gang of people showed up to this one too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:10 AM~16510224
> *It was everyone that made it happen homie,big ups to you and julian for all the help on the grills :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I tried!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 AM~16509905
> *Yeah alot of things are over w/ cuz the internet!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> and your last statement is  :wow:
> *


I didn't mean it in a bad way
I believe everyone in the magazine deserves to be in there and has very nice rides.
Big ups to Larry though for initiating the shoots and getting the ball rolling for Colorado.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:14 AM~16510269
> *:biggrin: I tried!!!
> *


I know you got more pictures :scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:16 AM~16510288
> *I know you got more pictures :scrutinize:
> *











Hey Chris remember this??? :biggrin: You probably didn't think I had this pic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:18 AM~16510306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im sure he won't mind!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:21 AM~16510341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tuck :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1st time I rode in a rag!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's them Famous RollerZ


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:21 AM~16510341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:22 AM~16510352
> *Nice tuck :cheesy:
> *


yessur he just needs to mold them and send them out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:24 AM~16510366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it was alright for you dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 4 2010, 11:24 AM~16510372
> *Nice :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: How you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:24 AM~16510380
> *Glad it was alright for you dog
> *


yessur!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:24 AM~16510366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have a Rag!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up paul how you doing homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 4 2010, 10:26 AM~16510402
> *Must be nice to have a Rag!!!
> *


Must be nice to have a yob :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Little show we went to years ago at Union Station


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chippin' out at a show in Springs!!! That was a single showtime half inch block pump w/ an italian dump though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:28 AM~16510417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
Nice ride


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:28 AM~16510415
> *Must be nice to have a yob :happysad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:30 AM~16510447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that show,I think I was in LJ for that one :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:31 AM~16510453
> *
> Nice ride
> *


 :cheesy: can't wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:32 AM~16510471
> *I missed that show,I think I was in LJ for that one :happysad:
> *


Yeah it wasn't that big... it was fun though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:32 AM~16510476
> *:cheesy: can't wait to see it finished!!!
> *


Yeah it's been a lil while
I just can't wait for a nice day to come around.....  
I'll go pick you up since all the other guys I use to mob with are employed :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:34 AM~16510496
> *Yeah it's been a lil while
> I just can't wait for a nice day to come around.....
> I'll go pick you up since all the other guys I use to mob with are employed :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's the view from the inside!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This really cracks me up everytime I see it..........................no offense to the Military homies











































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's Eric's ride from Superiors C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:36 AM~16510521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna stroll it down to LJ soon....well once the weather lets up :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:38 AM~16510542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Color


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

A loooooooong time ago!!! After the Super Show in Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: 






















:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:39 AM~16510563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You guys was deep in that show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:42 AM~16510586
> *You guys was deep in that show
> *


Yeah we had way more cars than that but the other peeps didn't want to go to Water World the next day so they headed back to Springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:44 AM~16510614
> *putting in work  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:57 AM~16510722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat looked like a fun day!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Swiph puttin' in work!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe this was my 1st 3-wheel!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:58 AM~16510730
> *Dat looked like a fun day!!!
> *


Yeah me and Marcos strolled down to P-Town :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneak Peek don't tell him I posted this!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul Wall asked me to take a pic wit' him... I didn't want to but fuck it anything for the fans!!! :roflmao: j/p


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Kansas Passin thru


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16510860
> *Kansas Passin thru
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the homie Adrian's truck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 4 2010, 11:12 AM~16510860
> *Kansas Passin thru
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 4 2010, 10:25 AM~16510395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im doing good Mr. Roy, How you been.


Sorry that i took long to answer but this internet down here sucks


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 11:09 AM~16510828
> *Sneak Peek don't tell him I posted this!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 4 2010, 12:18 PM~16510921
> *been good homie, i see you getting ready for the streets
> Im doing good Mr. Roy, How you been.
> Sorry that i took long to answer but this internet down here sucks
> *


tryin' to, but you know how that goes!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 10:18 AM~16510306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


who put this truck in front of my house? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 12:28 PM~16510988
> *WTF
> who put this truck in front of my house? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a good video!!! Real Talk!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 11:38 AM~16511074
> *Here's a good video!!! Real Talk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 11:28 AM~16510988
> *WTF
> who put this truck in front of my house? :biggrin:
> *


Nice rims


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 01:31 PM~16511474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Training Day!!! J/P!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 12:34 PM~16511497
> *Training Day!!! J/P!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16511533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this federal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 01:10 PM~16511799
> *Is this federal?
> *


Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn link don't work anymore :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers vs Nuggets tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*fesboogie* Feb 2006 5,837 157 1.36% 
LA CURA Apr 2004 16,455 102 0.88% 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 Sep 2005 9,368 95 0.82% 
RAG3ROY Apr 2005 21,258 81 0.70% 
MR1450 May 2005 32,560 79 0.68% 
Suburban Swingin Jun 2002 11,217 61 0.53% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 27,578 60 0.52% 
J-RAY Jan 2003 2,425 59 0.51% 
Skim May 2005 35,138 57 0.49% 
sean_2009 Jul 2009 2,938 55 0.48% 

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:21 PM~16512489
> *Lakers vs Nuggets tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: yeah and Melo is injured!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 PM~16512565
> *fesboogie Feb 2006 5,837 157 1.36%
> LA CURA Apr 2004 16,455 102 0.88%
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 Sep 2005 9,368 95 0.82%
> ...


Take a picture cuz this will never happen again!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 02:33 PM~16512582
> *:angry: yeah and Melo is injured!!!
> *


I know


























































:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 02:25 PM~16511942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Where's it at now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:37 PM~16512640
> *I know
> :cheesy:
> *


no comment





































:angry:  :ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 02:41 PM~16512676
> *:thumbsup: Where's it at now?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:44 PM~16512696
> *:dunno:
> *


last time I seen it was at a shop in denver or greeley's myspace!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I bet Chris knows where it went


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think LugNut got it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:46 PM~16512720
> *I think LugNut got it
> *


thatz the name of the shop!!! wonder if they still have it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16512726
> *thatz the name of the shop!!! wonder if they still have it
> *


They have a car club also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"ride in any weather"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:49 PM~16512743
> *They have a car club also
> *


  didn't know that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16512757
> *
> 
> 
> ...






 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:56 PM~16512818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The day Jerry Spun a bearing on his engine


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 04:01 PM~16512867
> *The day Jerry Spun a bearing on his engine
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 04:12 PM~16512976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 04:34 PM~16513196
> *What CO
> *


 :uh: proof read your shit!!! :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 04:34 PM~16513196
> *What up CO
> *


 :roflmao: I beat you to it!!! NO ****


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16513213
> *:uh: proof read your shit!!!  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


I did foo!!!! I had it edited b4 you posted :happysad: 

Nice catch tho, especially with all the shit I give your brother :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16513225
> *I did foo!!!! I had it edited b4 you posted :happysad:
> 
> Nice catch tho, especially with all the shit I give your brother :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: this brother shit gonna stop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 03:37 PM~16513222
> *:roflmao: I beat you to it!!! NO ****
> *



:biggrin: 

LOL!! Well we actually posted at the same time, so.....(NO ****)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 03:40 PM~16513241
> *:wow: this brother shit gonna stop!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 




















:biggrin: 



Well give him to Chapo then :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 04:56 PM~16512818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT DAY. :wow: IT WAS HAILING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 04:45 PM~16513299
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 03:47 PM~16513314
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 02:46 PM~16512711
> *I bet Chris knows where it went
> *


from what i am told it is in Fed impound along with Tangy. Lugnut got it from Jeff :twak: :twak: and then i think denver RO ended up with it and :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16512757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this on the way to Citywide picnic?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 04:58 PM~16513428
> *from what i am told it is in Fed impound along with Tangy. Lugnut got it from Jeff :twak:  :twak: and then i think denver RO ended up with it and  :dunno:
> *


Damn


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 04:59 PM~16513437
> *was this on the way to Citywide picnic?
> *


that was on the way home


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats the cla address again i get tired of finding it on my e mails


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:00 PM~16513450
> *that was on the way home
> *


i thought it looked a little dark like the sun was going down seeing how it was almost closing time when you fellas rolled in.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 




sorry Fes,Izzy and Chapo i couldnt pass it up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16513522
> *i thought it looked a little dark like the sun was going down seeing how it was almost closing time when you fellas rolled in.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry Fes,Izzy and Chapo  i couldnt pass it up
> *


 :roflmao: we'll alwayz be late as long as Chapo is around!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16513538
> *:roflmao: we'll alwayz be late as long as Chapo is around!!!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 4 2010, 06:02 PM~16513465
> *Whats the cla address again i get tired of finding it on my e mails
> *


2330 west mulberry denver,co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16513522
> *i thought it looked a little dark like the sun was going down seeing how it was almost closing time when you fellas rolled in.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry Fes,Izzy and Chapo  i couldnt pass it up
> *


but there was still plenty of food!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:10 PM~16513559
> *:0
> *


I think he would try to paint a car or lift a car hours b4 an event!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 03:28 PM~16513125
> *:dunno:
> *


It's a Whiteout :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Adan just got a big ass 24' Uhaul to tow his shit around :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:15 PM~16513613
> *Damn Adan just got a big ass 24' Uhaul to tow his shit around :0
> *


He's doin' too much!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MAN IT IS A NIGHTMARE TRYING TO REGISTER A KID FOR SCHOOL. I GOT MY FIRST KID STARTING KINDERGARDEN IN AUGUST :cheesy: , BUT I WILL BE MOVING IN JUNE. SO, I DON'T KNOW WHAT SCHOOL TO GO TO. I GUESS YOU HAVE TO REGISTER THEM NOW TO GET A SPOT. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16513655
> *MAN IT IS A NIGHTMARE TRYING TO REGISTER A KID FOR SCHOOL. I GOT MY FIRST KID  STARTING KINDERGARDEN IN AUGUST :cheesy: , BUT I WILL BE MOVING IN JUNE. SO, I DON'T KNOW WHAT SCHOOL TO GO TO. I GUESS YOU HAVE TO REGISTER THEM NOW TO GET A SPOT. :angry:
> *


Where you moving to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

let's get it together like this again the day before the Cinco show




COLORADO KICKBACK #2 ....COMING SOON


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:20 PM~16513684
> *let's get it together like this again the day before the Cinco show
> COLORADO KICKBACK #2 ....COMING SOON
> 
> ...


yessur!!! Itz still hard to believe that many people ate and had a good time w/ a weeks worth of planning!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16513672
> *Where you moving to?
> *


NOT TOO FAR, JUST OUT OF THE APARTMENT AND LOOKING TO RENT A HOUSE.  I NEED MORE ROOM, ASK ROY HE HAS SEEN MY GARAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16513655
> *MAN IT IS A NIGHTMARE TRYING TO REGISTER A KID FOR SCHOOL. I GOT MY FIRST KID  STARTING KINDERGARDEN IN AUGUST :cheesy: , BUT I WILL BE MOVING IN JUNE. SO, I DON'T KNOW WHAT SCHOOL TO GO TO. I GUESS YOU HAVE TO REGISTER THEM NOW TO GET A SPOT. :angry:
> *



where ya moving to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:22 PM~16513704
> *yessur!!! Itz still hard to believe that many people ate and had a good time w/ a weeks worth of planning!!!
> *


Just goes to show how strong the Lowrider community is here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 4 2010, 04:23 PM~16513716
> *NOT TOO FAR, JUST OUT OF THE APARTMENT AND LOOKING TO RENT A HOUSE.  I NEED MORE ROOM, ASK ROY HE HAS SEEN MY GARAGE. :biggrin:
> *


What garage?
i thought that was a closet with a big door on it :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16513716
> *NOT TOO FAR, JUST OUT OF THE APARTMENT AND LOOKING TO RENT A HOUSE.  I NEED MORE ROOM, ASK ROY HE HAS SEEN MY GARAGE. :biggrin:
> *


  and Roy how big is Chuck's garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16513729
> *What garage?
> i thought that was a closet with a big door on it :happysad:
> *


beat me to it!!! NO ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:25 PM~16513735
> * and Roy how big is Chuck's garage!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Too small for all his shit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn cell phone...Fes beat me again. no ****


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16513717
> *where ya moving to?
> *


PROBALLY, CENTENNIAL. THEY OFFER A FREE ALLDAY KINDERGARDEN PROGRAM.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 05:27 PM~16513750
> *Damn cell phone...Fes beat me again. no ****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 06:26 PM~16513740
> *Too small for all his shit
> *


MY GARAGE IS LIKE THE TV IN POLTERGIEST.....BETTER TIE A ROPE TO YOUR ASS (NO ****) IF YOU WANT TO COME OUT ALIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 04:07 PM~16513522
> *i thought it looked a little dark like the sun was going down seeing how it was almost closing time when you fellas rolled in.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry Fes,Izzy and Chapo  i couldnt pass it up
> *



:biggrin: 

It was cool tho!!!! We had fun


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16513538
> *:roflmao: we'll alwayz be late as long as Chapo is around!!!  :0
> *



Tell me about it!!! :uh: 

I know from personal experience :angry: 

(No ****)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:14 PM~16513596
> *I think he would try to paint a car or lift a car hours b4 an event!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's not even an exaggerated statement either!!!

Real Talk!!! :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 05:47 PM~16513957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's not even an exaggerated statement either!!!
> 
> ...


you already know!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La mas Firme_@Jan 31 2010, 06:54 PM~16470638
> *What up most hated, My name is Tanya i am the founder and president of Firme Estilos CAr and Bike club. We are going to be hosting a Car show this summer and would like to invite you and your familia to come down and join us. If interested please give me a call so i can have my secretary send you flyers and registration forms. thanks and hope to hear from you soon. 575-707-0923
> *


I'm just trying to push this for Estilo Car Club up in Raton I figured it was close enough that some of you would want to go. There trying to do it around aug 6-7 maybe having a 2 day thing probably a cruise one day and show the next.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 05:27 PM~16513750
> *Damn cell phone...Fes beat me again. no ****
> *


What up Ceasar?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2010, 06:03 PM~16514136
> *I'm just trying to push this for Estilo Car Club up in Raton I figured it was close enough that some of you would want to go. There trying to do it around aug 6-7 maybe having a 2 day thing probably a cruise one day and show the next.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 05:45 PM~16513931
> *Tell me about it!!! :uh:
> 
> I know from personal experience :angry:
> ...


Im waiting on that fool right now!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:53 PM~16514024
> *you already know!!!
> *




:werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2010, 05:03 PM~16514136
> *I'm just trying to push this for Estilo Car Club up in Raton I figured it was close enough that some of you would want to go. There trying to do it around aug 6-7 maybe having a 2 day thing probably a cruise one day and show the next.
> *


 Where is Raton?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 05:10 PM~16514198
> *Im waiting on that fool right now!!!
> *



:roflmao: 

Remember he's on dat Chapo Mexicano time.

You might be waiting awhile!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 06:12 PM~16514221
> *Where is Raton?
> *


 :uh: you don't know where Raton is? itz the town on the border of CO and NM... right after the mountains!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 06:13 PM~16514227
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Remember he's on dat Chapo Mexicano time.
> ...


I just got off the phone w/ him... he said he was almost at my house and had to turn around and go back to his work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 05:14 PM~16514238
> *:uh: you don't know where Raton is? itz the town on the border of CO and NM... right after the mountains!!!
> *


Oh Raton pass.....ok yeah i been through there a few times....but never stopped :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 06:16 PM~16514254
> *Oh Raton pass.....ok yeah i been through there a few times....but never stopped :happysad:
> *


I figured you must've drove thru there atleast once!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 05:16 PM~16514252
> *I just got off the phone w/ him... he said he was almost at my house and had to turn around and go back to his work!!!
> *



Maybe da Boss called him back!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY*, stepurgameup


What up Roy :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16514287
> *Maybe da Boss called him back!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


But not the real BOSS!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 05:20 PM~16514298
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, stepurgameup
> What up Roy :wave:
> *


What tha Bizz IZZ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 05:22 PM~16514326
> *But not the real BOSS!!!
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16514342
> *What tha Bizz IZZ?
> *



Whutz good wit you Homie??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 05:30 PM~16514392
> *Whutz good wit you Homie??
> *


Not much bro just kickin it waiting for good weather


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2010, 05:03 PM~16514136
> *I'm just trying to push this for Estilo Car Club up in Raton I figured it was close enough that some of you would want to go. There trying to do it around aug 6-7 maybe having a 2 day thing probably a cruise one day and show the next.
> *


i could have sworn the dates in my email stated july 9-10


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16513538
> *:roflmao: we'll alwayz be late as long as Chapo is around!!!  :0
> *


you know whats funny about that? i was teasing Chapo about that the other day and he was like" no we were there early, we were not late"... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

does anyone know a link where i can find out all original colors for 65/66 imps


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what is the paint code?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 07:01 PM~16514651
> *you know whats funny about that? i was teasing Chapo about that the other day and he was like" no we were there early, we were not late"... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2010, 06:03 PM~16514141
> *What up Ceasar?
> *



What's good Primo? You working tonight?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 06:05 PM~16514677
> *what is the paint code?
> *


i was looking at options with the stock colors not my exact one (per say* eh Fes)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16514670
> *does anyone know a link where i can find out all original colors for 65/66 imps
> *


I HAVE THE 1965 IMPALA BROCHURE. I CAN DIG IT OUT TOMORROW. I CAN SCAN IT AND POST UP OR PM YOU. IT HAS ALL THE COLORS IT WAS AVALIBLE IN.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

i have my 51 olds and custom chopper up 4 sale or trade.. looking for a 64 but open to offers?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 07:09 PM~16514712
> *What's good Primo? You working tonight?
> *


no way doggie, I'm gonna chill and drink some beer are you working??I take it you were off last night because I didnt' see you on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 06:59 PM~16514624
> *i could have sworn the dates in my email stated july 9-10
> *


when I posted that I was on the phone with them they said they wanted to do july but too much stuff going on then so they were gonna move the date to aug


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 06:22 PM~16514326
> *But not the real BOSS!!!
> *



HIS BOSS OR WIFE?????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16514935
> *no way doggie, I'm gonna chill and drink some beer are you working??I take it you were off last night because I didnt' see you on
> *


That's good homie. im doing the same but with some Spiced Rum n Coke.

Had last night off and I don't go back in until Sunday. What you up to this weekend?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 4 2010, 07:49 PM~16515044
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 07:13 PM~16514738
> *i was looking at options with the stock colors not my exact one (per say* eh Fes)
> *


  let me know whut you do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16514958
> *HIS BOSS OR WIFE?????
> *


Nah it was his yob!!! not the real deal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16515039
> *That's good homie. im doing the same but with some Spiced Rum n Coke.
> 
> Had last night off and I don't go back in until Sunday. What you up to this weekend?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie Feb 2006 5,879 152 1.35%
RAG3ROY Apr 2005 21,296 111 0.99%
LA CURA Apr 2004 16,468 96 0.85%
MR1450 May 2005 32,583 88 0.78%
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 Sep 2005 9,387 77 0.69%
sean_2009 Jul 2009 2,939 56 0.50%
J-RAY Jan 2003 2,428 55 0.49%
Skim May 2005 35,138 53 0.47%
Suburban Swingin Jun 2002 11,217 50 0.44%
Bigg Izz Dogg Jul 2005 1,176 46 0.41%
You have never posted this much!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16515151
> *:scrutinize:
> *



Sorry homie, its all I had left to drink.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 08:41 PM~16515514
> *Sorry homie, its all I had left to drink.
> *


 :biggrin: Im just fuckin' wit' you homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 PM~16515638
> *:biggrin: Im just fuckin' wit' you homie!!!
> *



I will have the good stuff when I host a bbq or when i go down south to hang with you traviosos


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16515185
> *fesboogie  Feb 2006  5,879  152  1.35%
> RAG3ROY  Apr 2005  21,296  111  0.99%
> LA CURA  Apr 2004  16,468  96  0.85%
> ...



Lol!!! Decided it was time to catch up with all you guyz!!

I know I gotta long way to go, but u gotta start somewhere right?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16516444
> *Lol!!! Decided it was time to catch up with all you guyz!!
> 
> I know I gotta long way to go, but u gotta start somewhere right?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16516707
> *
> *



What's good homie ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

these wheels are sick :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They yours? :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16517269
> *They yours? :0
> *



no but i would ROck them on one of the cars


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:49 PM~16517164
> *What's good homie ?
> *


NADA MUCH AKI NOMAS COMPA WHATS UP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16517308
> *NADA MUCH AKI NOMAS COMPA WHATS UP
> *


Kickin back n relaxing primo...you all settled in at the new canton?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16517423
> *Kickin back n relaxing primo...you all settled in at the new canton?
> *


SIMON LIKING THE NEW PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 4 2010, 11:11 PM~16517464
> *SIMON LIKING THE NEW PLACE  :biggrin:
> *


That's good homie, im happy for you and yours.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 10:22 PM~16517608
> *That's good homie, im happy for you and yours.
> 
> 
> *


thanks big homie anything new on your ranfla


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 06:03 PM~16514670
> *does anyone know a link where i can find out all original colors for 65/66 imps
> *


check your body tag it decodes the paint


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16517673
> *thanks big homie anything new on your ranfla
> *



lil work here and there, waiting for some nicer weather...what about you homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16515902
> *I will have the good stuff when I host a bbq or when i go down south to hang with you traviosos
> *


 :biggrin: when you come down here we'll take care of dat!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 10:32 PM~16517774
> *lil work here and there, waiting for some nicer weather...what about you homie?
> *


i just cruised it a lil bit charged up the batts and stuff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 10:04 PM~16516444
> *Lol!!! Decided it was time to catch up with all you guyz!!
> 
> I know I gotta long way to go, but u gotta start somewhere right?? :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16517251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, SHOWLOW 68, BigCeez, Tradions_CO-719, bigcadi
Denver's in the building!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 4 2010, 07:03 PM~16514670
> *does anyone know a link where i can find out all original colors for 65/66 imps
> *



here you go homie

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey fes u still here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 12:42 AM~16518635
> *hey fes u still here
> *


 :no:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u get my text and was this bother shit bout how is going to be given to chapo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 12:54 AM~16518732
> *u get my text and was this bother shit bout how is going to be given to chapo
> *


Im goin' for the Saints too!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

whatz this bother shit gonna stop thing bout


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16518787
> *whatz this bother shit gonna stop thing bout
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:40 PM~16513241
> *:wow: this brother shit gonna stop!!!  :biggrin:
> *


was this bout


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 4 2010, 04:45 PM~16513299
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


how u talking bout here just woundering


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 01:06 AM~16518818
> *was this bout
> *


We all call each other brothers and we alwayz talk shit about it!!! Whutz wrong wit' that? You call Chapo my brother and we go on and on!!! and I made that comment jus' fuckin' around, relax!!! People on LIL been gettin' all butthurt lately or something?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1571895600.html


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was jsut woundering homie that all calm down dude


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:14 AM~16518882
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1571895600.html
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 01:15 AM~16518885
> *was jsut woundering homie that all calm down dude
> *


you could've called... didn't understand what you were talking about at 1st!!! :biggrin:
and I am calm!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2010, 11:08 PM~16518289
> *here you go homie
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/
> *


cool brother thanks


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16517758
> *check your body tag it decodes the paint
> *


thanks, i just wanted to see what all options were there in 66 and not stuck to just mine


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

T
G
I
F


:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 12:11 AM~16518849
> *We all call each other brothers and we alwayz talk shit about it!!! Whutz wrong wit' that? You call Chapo my brother and we go on and on!!! and I made that comment jus' fuckin' around, relax!!! People on LIL been gettin' all butthurt lately or something?
> *


yo fes, have a great day my BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16518787
> *whatz this bother shit gonna stop thing bout
> *


hey ty, have a great day my BOTHER, (oops, i mean BROTHER!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

check out this hot wheel car i designed a few years back for my friend BIG GABE.. they were in walmart and a few other places for sale.. though it cost him 20k to get them going,, but he said he easily made his money back..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

he had a bar back in the day at academy and austin bluffs named ON THE ROCKS.. thats supposed to be a pic of pikes peak in the background but they used the one pic i sent em that sucked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice work Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16515039
> *That's good homie. im doing the same but with some Spiced Rum n Coke.
> 
> Had last night off and I don't go back in until Sunday. What you up to this weekend?
> *


Fuck bro I've been logged on since yesterday but haven't looked at LIL since I told you whats up :biggrin: I'm gonna go try and pick up that 4dr parts car today and I go back to work saturday night so no plans at all this weekend. what you gonna do with all them days off??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:09 AM~16520278
> *Nice work Mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly+Feb 5 2010, 12:08 AM~16518828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 08:35 AM~16520448
> *Fuck bro I've been logged on since yesterday but haven't looked at LIL since I told you whats up :biggrin: I'm gonna go try and pick up that 4dr parts car today and I go back to work saturday night so no plans at all this weekend. what you gonna do with all them days off??
> *


POST PICTURES WHEN YOU GET BACK


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 07:29 AM~16520057
> *hey ty, have a great day my BOTHER, (oops, i mean BROTHER!)
> *






:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16520048
> *yo fes, have a great day my BROTHER!!!!!
> *


you to bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 08:29 AM~16520057
> *hey ty, have a great day my BOTHER, (oops, i mean BROTHER!)
> *


 :roflmao: You a fool for that one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 08:47 AM~16520153
> *check out this hot wheel car i designed a few years back for my friend BIG GABE.. they were in walmart and a few other places for sale.. though it cost him 20k to get them going,, but he said he easily made his money back..
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' Colorado!!! Letz try and have a day wit' no "bitchassness" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 10:10 AM~16521240
> *Whutz Happenin' Colorado!!! Letz try and have a day wit' no "bitchassness"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: and stop posting!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 10:13 AM~16521256
> *:biggrin: and stop posting!!!
> *


who? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:14 AM~16521269
> *who? :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsdLn46UXnA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VsdLn46UXnA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Time to

Get these jumping off soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:51 AM~16521579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We have that same damn lamp in the back behind the table


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 10:54 AM~16521600
> *We have that same damn lamp in the back behind the table
> *


You wanna buy mine?
i never use it :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16521595
> *Time to
> 
> Get these jumping off soon
> ...


I'M HUNGRY. :wow: I WILL BE OVER SOON.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:55 AM~16521611
> *You wanna buy mine?
> i never use it :happysad:
> *


 :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 10:58 AM~16521629
> *I'M HUNGRY. :wow:  I WILL BE OVER SOON.
> *


  
Bring your tools :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:56 AM~16521618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:00 AM~16521659
> *Where was this?
> *


Cinco....this one............. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:04 PM~16521690
> *Cinco....this one............. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:00 PM~16521657
> *
> Bring your tools :biggrin:
> *


I AM BRINGING THE KIDS. :biggrin: NO TOOLS.  I AM COMING TO EAT NOT WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found JR's and Larry's rides in a French forum :0 
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...LL_enUS299US300


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16521824
> *Found JR's and Larry's rides in a French forum  :0
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...LL_enUS299US300
> *


ROY, WHERE IN THE HELL DO YOU FIND THIS SHIT. :uh: YOU GOT TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:18 PM~16521824
> *Found JR's and Larry's rides in a French forum  :0
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...LL_enUS299US300
> *


International Superstars!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 12:16 PM~16521812
> *I AM BRINGING THE KIDS. :biggrin:  NO TOOLS.   I AM COMING TO EAT NOT WORK. :biggrin:
> *


I like your thinking Chuck!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:23 PM~16521882
> *I like your thinking Chuck!!!
> *


IT IS FRIDAY. I AM GOING TO START DRINKING IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16521812
> *I AM BRINGING THE KIDS. :biggrin:  NO TOOLS.   I AM COMING TO EAT NOT WORK. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 11:25 AM~16521895
> *IT IS FRIDAY. I AM GOING TO START DRINKING IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I have to get some soon so it can be cold for the game :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:26 PM~16521910
> *I have to get some soon so it can be cold for the game :cheesy:
> *


YOU NEED A BETTER FRIDGE.............IF IT TAKES 2 DAYS FOR YOUR BEER TO GET COLD. :biggrin: 
THE GAME ISN'T UNTIL SUNDAY. :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16521897
> *
> *


 hno: ALLRIGHT, I WILL BRING THE TOOLS...........DAMN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 11:29 AM~16521943
> *YOU NEED A BETTER FRIDGE.............IF IT TAKES 2 DAYS FOR YOUR BEER TO GET COLD. :biggrin:
> THE GAME ISN'T UNTIL SUNDAY. :dunno:
> *


I'm talking about tonights game and if I turn up the degrees on the lil fridge downstairs it's ok :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 12:25 PM~16521895
> *IT IS FRIDAY. I AM GOING TO START DRINKING IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: We working on the cutty so im'ma hold off for a couple of hours!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM~16522035
> *I'm talking about tonights game and if I turn up the degrees on the lil fridge downstairs it's ok :cheesy:
> *


 hno: We'll see whut happens!!! and by the way I think we are leaving around 10am tomorrow... whut time are you guys taken off?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:48 AM~16522167
> *hno: We'll see whut happens!!! and by the way I think we are leaving around 10am tomorrow... whut time are you guys taken off?
> *


probably same tyme


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:50 PM~16522182
> *probably same tyme
> *


  If you guyz wanna meet up b4 LMK


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:47 PM~16522153
> *:biggrin: We working on the cutty so im'ma hold off for a couple of hours!!!
> *


I WELD BETTER WITH BEER. :around:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16522213
> *I WELD BETTER WITH BEER. :around:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 12:48 PM~16522167
> *hno: We'll see whut happens!!! and by the way I think we are leaving around 10am tomorrow... whut time are you guys taken off?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2010, 01:12 PM~16522388
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Yessur I think the 719 will be well represented at the meeting!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:19 PM~16522424
> *Yessur I think the 719 will be well represented at the meeting!!!
> *


Looking forward to it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:53 AM~16522203
> * If you guyz wanna meet up b4 LMK
> *


Just let me know where 
I think it will be only me though :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:43 PM~16522630
> *Just let me know where
> I think it will be only me though :happysad:
> *


Oh what??? Jerry ain't goin'?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 12:44 PM~16522641
> *Oh what??? Jerry ain't goin'?
> *


Yeah he says he is but with his wife


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16522651
> *Yeah he says he is but with his wife
> *


Oh I got you... well we can meet wherever im ridin' w/ him so let me chop it up w/ him...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16522694
> *Oh I got you... well we can meet wherever im ridin' w/ him so let me chop it up w/ him...
> *


Let me know you can always cruise up with me on back of the hog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:58 PM~16522756
> *Let me know you can always cruise up with me on back of the hog
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ...and when I have to take a piss im just gonna go!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:02 PM~16522791
> *:roflmao: ...and when I have to take a piss im just gonna go!!!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:10 PM~16522871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this use to be my favorite comedy movie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:16 PM~16522924
> *this use to be my favorite comedy movie!!!
> *


still mine....well Friday first :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:17 PM~16522931
> *still mine....well Friday first :biggrin:
> *


Shit IDK "The Hangover" is fucken funny!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:24 PM~16523017
> *Shit IDK "The Hangover" is fucken funny!!!
> *


Yeah I just seen that like 2 weeks ago....was definately funny


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:27 PM~16523055
> *Yeah I just seen that like 2 weeks ago....was definately funny
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2010, 02:28 PM~16523064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no ****!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Random pic... but you gotta luv LS's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:45 PM~16523203
> *Random pic... but you gotta luv LS's
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:59 PM~16523355
> *:happysad:
> *


you can't be sad, you came da fuk up!!! :biggrin: no ****!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:45 PM~16523203
> *Random pic... but you gotta luv LS's
> 
> 
> ...


   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 02:02 PM~16523386
> *you can't be sad, you came da fuk up!!!  :biggrin: no ****!!!
> *


Nah I just moved on bro :happysad:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:14 AM~16518882
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1571895600.html
> *


sold


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 5 2010, 03:49 PM~16523797
> *sold
> *


bummer I was gonna call and maybe go check it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 12:18 PM~16521824
> *Found JR's and Larry's rides in a French forum  :0
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...LL_enUS299US300
> *


I'm gonna register and type ''Yahhh en heusen me el camino fa shur'' :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE ARE THINGS YOU SEE IN WALMART AROUND THE WORLD. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 02:55 PM~16523853
> *bummer I was gonna call and maybe go check it out
> *


yeap i got a 87 ttop also im the second owner 68k og miles bout it from a cspd motorcycle cop hey bought it in denver in july87 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 5 2010, 04:05 PM~16523946
> *yeap i got a 87 ttop also im the second owner 68k og miles bout it from a cspd motorcycle cop hey bought it in denver in july87 :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy, Izzy said we can meet wherever... He's picking me up at 9:45am so after that just let me or Izzy know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 09:35 AM~16520448
> *Fuck bro I've been logged on since yesterday but haven't looked at LIL since I told you whats up :biggrin: I'm gonna go try and pick up that 4dr parts car today and I go back to work saturday night so no plans at all this weekend. what you gonna do with all them days off??
> *


No worries homie....did you get that 4dr?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 02:57 PM~16523881
> *I'm gonna register and type ''Yahhh en heusen me el camino fa shur'' :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 02:55 PM~16523853
> *bummer I was gonna call and maybe go check it out
> *


was a good ass deal for a T-Top monte.....especially an LS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 02:59 PM~16523898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you? :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 03:40 PM~16524191
> *Hey Roy, Izzy said we can meet wherever... He's picking me up at 9:45am so after that just let me or Izzy know!!!
> *


Cool wherever ....I'm down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16524338
> *No worries homie....did you get that 4dr?
> *


Yeah I got it and man it was work picking it up. My batteries on my camera died so no pics when we first got there but here are some pics of us putting it in my back yard..Like I said it's pretty well stripped but the sheet metal is there that I need because I don't need many parts for my car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:02 PM~16524370
> *was a good ass deal for a T-Top monte.....especially an LS
> *


Yeah depending on the shape of it because if the front and rear bumpers are torn then it's hard to find replacements especially cheap ones.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:22 PM~16524583
> *Yeah I got it and man it was work picking it up. My batteries on my camera died so no pics when we first got there but here are some pics of us putting it in my back yard..Like I said it's pretty well stripped but the sheet metal is there that I need because I don't need many parts for my car.
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the find Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:23 PM~16524593
> *Yeah depending on the shape of it because if the front and rear bumpers are torn then it's hard to find replacements especially cheap ones.
> *


True :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1 more spot available in my truck for tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ty meet me at my house at 930 bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16524671
> *Ty meet me at my house at 930 bro
> *


????


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16524671
> *Ty meet me at my house at 930 bro
> *


how is all going wit u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:26 PM~16524623
> *congrats on the find Larry
> *


I've had my eye on it for a long time but finally decided to find the owner and see whats up and now it's mine so I shall cutith it up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 04:35 PM~16524718
> *????
> *


am for the meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:40 PM~16524769
> *I've had my eye on it for a long time but finally decided to find the owner and see whats up and now it's mine so I shall cutith it up :biggrin:
> *


What you pay for that fucker,if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:41 PM~16524784
> *What you pay for that fucker,if ya dont mind me asking?
> *


100 bux do you know anybody who needs a 59 frame?? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:42 PM~16524797
> *100 bux do you know anybody who needs a 59 frame?? :cheesy:
> *


Fuck you could get that back just from the A-arms :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint no cars that old down this way....put it on CL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16524816
> *Fuck you could get that back just from the A-arms :0
> *


It only has one lower a arm and it does have two upper a arms the rear end is there minus the drums and brake shit and the frame is good. It had paint dividers I wish there were still there I'm gonna search it you never know :biggrin: it also has the trim for the rear liscense plate that I need.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:45 PM~16524840
> *It only has one lower a arm and it does have two upper a arms the rear end is there minus the drums and brake shit and the frame is good. It had paint dividers I wish there were still there I'm gonna search it you never know :biggrin: it also has the trim for the rear liscense plate that I need.
> *


good come up bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 5 2010, 05:36 PM~16524723
> *how is all going wit u
> *


who


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:40 PM~16524771
> *am for the meeting
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 05:18 PM~16525189
> *
> *


Let's all meet up somewhere up North right off the fwy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck you going?
Need a ride?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrat Larry...helluva nice find !


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:20 PM~16525212
> *Let's all meet up somewhere up North right off the fwy :biggrin:
> *


we are leaving around ten as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We're gonna meet up 10 am at the Diamond shamrock off the I25 and North Academy exit.....whoever is coming with me meet up at my pad at 930 am.....945 I'm rollin out ....so if you're late......you're left :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

on everything!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 06:21 PM~16525218
> *Chuck you going?
> Need a ride?
> *



CHUCK WHO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16525890
> * on everything!!!
> *


See you guys in the AM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2010, 07:05 PM~16526135
> *CHUCK WHO
> *


My bad homie "PBR Chuck"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Training Day just ended :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2010, 04:22 PM~16524583
> *Yeah I got it and man it was work picking it up. My batteries on my camera died so no pics when we first got there but here are some pics of us putting it in my back yard..Like I said it's pretty well stripped but the sheet metal is there that I need because I don't need many parts for my car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16526135
> *CHUCK WHO
> *


Chuck jones 281-330-8004


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16526136
> *See you guys in the AM
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16526159
> *My bad homie "PBR Chuck"
> *


Damn... he can't even get a GT Chuck? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:26 PM~16526327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry got a Bud Light for breakfast!!! I like his style!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16526402
> *Jerry got a Bud Light for breakfast!!! I like his style!!!
> *


We was hangin dat morning :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:31 PM~16526379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How far did he make it before he ended up gettin' a trailer?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16526429
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16526419
> *How far did he make it before he ended up gettin' a trailer?
> *


Monument :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 09:08 PM~16526159
> *My bad homie "PBR Chuck"
> *


That's fucked up! :biggrin: If you want to come by and get me, that's cool let me know if you have a full truck. If you do i will drive.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 07:43 PM~16526550
> *That's fucked up! :biggrin: If you want to come by and get me, that's cool let me know if you have a full truck. If you do i will drive.
> *


I'll call you when we're close bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 09:46 PM~16526582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT GARY COLEMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 09:49 PM~16526618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WHAT'S LEFT OF A PISTON? :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 07:50 PM~16526630
> *IS THAT GARY COLEMAN? :biggrin:
> *


Nope that's Ivan after coming back from AZ last year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

THEY RAISED THE PRICES OF PBR.... TO MANY PEOPLE ARE DRINKING IT. :biggrin: SO, I WENT WITH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 07:59 PM~16526730
> *THEY RAISED THE PRICES OF PBR.... TO MANY PEOPLE ARE DRINKING IT. :biggrin: SO, I WENT WITH
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You a fool Chucks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16526643
> *IS THAT WHAT'S LEFT OF A PISTON? :wow:
> *


That was what was left of a few pistons in my old motor in my 62 :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 10:00 PM~16526745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You a fool Chucks :biggrin:
> *


I MADE THIS THE OTHER NIGHT FRESH FISH AND CHIPS AND BEER. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

IF ANYBODY FORGOT WHAT THE BEACH LOOKED LIKE. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 08:06 PM~16526823
> *I MADE THIS THE OTHER NIGHT FRESH FISH AND CHIPS AND BEER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I AM SO DRUNK.......BUT I MISS MY HOUSE IN FLORIDA. :tears: THIS WAS MY KITCHEN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 08:16 PM~16526921
> *I AM SO DRUNK.......BUT I MISS MY HOUSE IN FLORIDA. :tears: THIS WAS MY KITCHEN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you was ballin :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this is my kitchen :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I WAS ONLY HERE FOR 1 MONTH AND I HEARD OF A CAR SHOW IN COLORADO SPRINGS SEPT. 2008 SO I WENT BY MYSELF AND TOOK SOME PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 10:27 PM~16527029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS NO WAY YOU HAVE THAT NAPPY STOVE IN YOUR NICE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 08:28 PM~16527035
> *I WAS ONLY HERE FOR 1 MONTH AND I HEARD OF A CAR SHOW IN COLORADO SPRINGS SEPT. 2008 SO I WENT BY MYSELF AND TOOK SOME PICS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was a nice show....post dem pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Chucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kobe's on fire :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU BRUSH YOUR TEETH.............BUT THIS IS HOW MY SON ROLLS. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16527247
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU BRUSH YOUR TEETH.............BUT THIS IS HOW MY SON ROLLS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HERE IS THE TRANSPORT COMPANY THAT FUCKED MY IMPALA UP LAST YEARR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16527235
> *Kobe's on fire :dunno:
> *


So is Billups :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 09:01 PM~16527355
> *HERE IS THE TRANSPORT COMPANY THAT FUCKED MY IMPALA UP LAST YEARR.
> 
> 
> ...


What was their name?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn good 1st qtr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 5 2010, 08:29 PM~16527045
> *THERE IS NO WAY YOU HAVE THAT NAPPY STOVE IN YOUR NICE HOUSE. :biggrin:
> *


That is the upgrade :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I WAS READY TO FUCK ONE OF CINDERELLA'S SISTER'S AT DISNEY IN 2008.















:biggrin: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well I'm out Colorado
Got to watch my game,and gets my swig on....see everyone in the AM :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:02 PM~16527364
> *What was their name?
> *


I DON'T REMEMBER. I HAVE THE CARD SOMEWHERE. THEY WERE OUT OF WYOMING EAST OF CHEYENNE. :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:07 PM~16527411
> *well I'm out Colorado
> Got to watch my game,and gets my swig on....see everyone in the AM :thumbsup:
> *


LATE.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROLE CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets need to get it crackin'!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 01:25 PM~16511942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its in junkyard heaven :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 5 2010, 10:56 PM~16527946
> *its in junkyard heaven :angel:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets doin' alright now!!! :biggrin: Hope they keep it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

J.R. Smith is a beast!!! no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So close to the W!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

yo,, whats crackilackin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 5 2010, 11:53 PM~16528507
> *yo,, whats crackilackin
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz a wrap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:44 PM~16528406
> *J.R. Smith is a beast!!! no ****
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chauncey too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nuggets did good and deserved the win.....shit they was hitting everything.
Only 3.5 games behind may end up to be a good post season after all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 6 2010, 12:10 AM~16528667
> *Nuggets did good and deserved the win.....shit they was hitting everything.
> Only 3.5 games behind may end up to be a good post season after all
> *


It should be... hopefully they are both healthy during the playoffs!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2010, 11:10 PM~16528667
> *Nuggets did good and deserved the win.....shit they was hitting everything.
> Only 3.5 games behind may end up to be a good post season after all
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:11 PM~16528678
> *It should be... hopefully they are both healthy during the playoffs!!!
> *


Yeah woulda been nice to see CA in there,mighta got beat by double but.......
Would be nice to see KB at 100% too :happysad: 
Billups was on it though big ups to that fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess I'm not wearing Lakers gear tomorrow,damn gotta iron something else :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 6 2010, 12:24 AM~16528799
> *Yeah woulda been nice to see CA in there,mighta got beat by double but.......
> Would be nice to see KB at 100% too :happysad:
> Billups was on it though big ups to that fucker
> *


Yeah Chauncey cool Gotta be happy for that fool... when his career started it didn't seem like he was gonna be that good... and I didn't know Kobe was that injured!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:25 PM~16528815
> *Yeah Chauncey cool Gotta be happy for that fool... when his career started it didn't seem like he was gonna be that good... and I didn't know Kobe was that injured!!!
> *


Kobe tries to hard to out do Jordan.
I think he will be up there .....but never Jordan.....real close but never Jordan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 6 2010, 12:28 AM~16528836
> *Kobe tries to hard to out do Jordan.
> I think he will be up there .....but never Jordan.....real close but never Jordan
> *


As much as I hate that fool Kobe I respect his skill!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

But I'll catch everyone in the morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 11:31 PM~16528856
> *As much as I hate that fool Kobe I respect his skill!!!
> *


he surprised me tonight on how hurt he was and what he done.....it was satisfaction enough for me,being a Laker fan


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO!! How bout them Nugs!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 5 2010, 10:33 PM~16528324
> *:nosad:
> *


a why yes it is homie :yessad:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

bump for CO


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

this duallie is killer


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 5 2010, 09:56 PM~16527946
> *its in junkyard heaven :angel:
> *



y would u do that :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2010, 01:42 AM~16529358
> *What up CO!! How bout them Nugs!!!
> *



WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 6 2010, 01:25 AM~16528814
> *Guess I'm not wearing Lakers gear tomorrow,damn gotta iron something else :happysad:
> *


A GOODTIMES SHIRT? :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 6 2010, 09:19 AM~16530808
> *y would u do that :uh:
> *


do what?its gone and never to be seen again.thanks to Jeremy watts that bitch he needs his hands cut off for burning people low life loser :wow: :angel: :guns: jeremy watts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 5 2010, 10:56 PM~16527946
> *its in junkyard heaven :angel:
> *


what happened to it??


----------



## mrg303 (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2010, 12:55 PM~16532188
> *what happened to it??
> *


parted out and junked.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good to see all from down south and up north.hope to see you guys again next month.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16529358
> *What up CO!! How bout them Nugs!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16533400
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: What up bRO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrg303_@Feb 6 2010, 04:21 PM~16533097
> *parted out and junked.
> *


damn, why??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 6 2010, 04:26 PM~16533133
> *good to see all from down south and up north.hope to see you guys again next month.
> *


  It was nice to meet everyone... :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 6 2010, 11:06 AM~16531467
> *do what?its gone and never to be seen again.thanks to Jeremy watts that bitch he needs his hands cut off for burning people low life loser :wow:  :angel:  :guns: jeremy watts
> *


title issues?someone from the pinta lookin 4 it?y would u do that to a clean ass cutt like that :nono: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Rest In Pieces


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 08:59 PM~16535534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well... everything but the wheels :biggrin: dont those wheels look fimiliar Fes?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2010, 10:10 PM~16536198
> *well... everything but the wheels :biggrin:    dont those wheels look fimiliar Fes?
> *


 chapos huh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Right on to all the homies down south that came up today. Great putting a name to the face to all of you. Im sure I will be seeing a lot more of all you cats this summer...:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 6 2010, 11:40 PM~16536515
> *Right on to all the homies down south that came up today. Great putting a name to the face to all of you. Im  sure I will be seeing a lot more of all you cats this summer...:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: and congratz on the car club!!! Chris, Rich and the rest of the crew are good people's!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16536198
> *well... everything but the wheels :biggrin:    dont those wheels look fimiliar Fes?
> *


yes they do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 6 2010, 11:36 PM~16536478
> * chapos huh
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 08:59 PM~16535534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


use to be jrs from rollers que-no?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 11:57 PM~16536692
> *:yes: and congratz on the car club!!! Chris, Rich and the rest of the crew are good people's!!!
> *


Exactly.
I just want to say thank you to Chris, Rich and the rest of the City Wide Family down south for having the trust and the faith in me to represent the City Wide Crew up here in Denver.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 AM~16536799
> *Exactly.
> I just want to say thank you to Chris, Rich and the rest of the City Wide Family down south for having the trust and the faith in me to represent the City Wide Crew up here in Denver.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i found this shit fo my car today send a year looking for this hell im happy now wuz good Co.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 AM~16536799
> *Exactly.
> I just want to say thank you to Chris, Rich and the rest of the City Wide Family down south for having the trust and the faith in me to represent the City Wide Crew up here in Denver.
> *



:thumbsup: Congrats!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16536836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:12 AM~16536803
> *:biggrin:
> *


Now WHO'S DOWN FOR SOME MARISCOS !?! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:19 AM~16536869
> *Now WHO'S DOWN FOR SOME MARISCOS !?! :biggrin:
> *


Nobody obviously!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

it was good meeting you today fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 7 2010, 12:22 AM~16536898
> *it was good meeting you today fes
> *


Yeah thanks for coming up and introducing yourself or I would've never known who you were!!! :biggrin: were gonna have to talk about those plates!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

for sure trade or something let me know homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:19 AM~16536869
> *Now WHO'S DOWN FOR SOME MARISCOS !?! :biggrin:
> *


hey the cops still dicks up there when u guys go cruz


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16536940
> *for sure trade or something let me know homie
> *


  we'll figure it out!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16536515
> *Right on to all the homies down south that came up today. Great putting a name to the face to all of you. Im  sure I will be seeing a lot more of all you cats this summer...:biggrin:
> *



What up Ceez!!! Definitely cool meeting the Northern side of Colorado  

I'm sure we'll all be attending car shows and funtions together, Colorado is comin 

together :werd:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 11:28 PM~16536969
> * we'll figure it out!!!
> *


right on let me know brada


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 11:21 PM~16536884
> *Nobody obviously!!!  :biggrin:
> *


And you thought I was da only one!!!

I gotta give props to Chris tho...he ate at BK and threw down at da Mexican 

Restaurant, he got skillz :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 6 2010, 11:28 PM~16536964
> *wuz up izzy
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, bighomie68, fesboogie, theonenonly, BigCeez, painloc21

Wuz up everyone!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16537015
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, bighomie68, fesboogie, theonenonly, BigCeez, painloc21
> 
> ...


just chillin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16537015
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, bighomie68, fesboogie, theonenonly, BigCeez, painloc21
> 
> ...


Que pajo Bori!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16537015
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, bighomie68, fesboogie, theonenonly, BigCeez, painloc21
> 
> ...


any idea what your taking tomorrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16536840
> *:thumbsup: Congrats!
> *



Thank you homie!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16537022
> *just chillin
> *


datz whutz up!! Same here.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 PM~16537026
> *Que pajo Bori!!!
> *



Kinda tired but I don't wanna go to sleep either :happysad: 

So I'm gettin my post count up :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 PM~16537031
> *any idea what your taking tomorrow
> *



:dunno: Gonna chop it up with Fes in the A.M. to figure it out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 7 2010, 12:38 AM~16537064
> *Kinda tired but I don't wanna go to sleep either :happysad:
> 
> So I'm gettin my post count up :biggrin:
> *


me toooo!!!! Im gonna sleep good tonight though, im tired!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2010, 11:41 PM~16537094
> *me toooo!!!! Im gonna sleep good tonight though, im tired!!!
> *



Yeszir!!! Especially jumpin from restaurant to restaurant...haha!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:41 AM~16537094
> *me toooo!!!! Im gonna sleep good tonight though, im tired!!!
> *


hey fes u guys talk to the leaf guy yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 6 2010, 11:44 PM~16537116
> *hey fes u guys talk to the leaf guy yet
> *


i got a whole backyard of leafs if you get bored and wanna come by and rake em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 12:44 AM~16537116
> *hey fes u guys talk to the leaf guy yet
> *


yeah I chopped it up wit' him!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 01:17 AM~16537367
> *i got a whole backyard of leafs if you get bored and wanna come by and rake em
> *


hey mr> funny guy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 12:53 AM~16537531
> *hey mr> funny guy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya, its me the funny guy...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

found some leafing ideas for ty and fes


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what you doing up this late macgyver?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 02:59 AM~16537775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you do this art work


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:05 AM~16537802
> *what you doing up this late macgyver?
> *


cant sleep... and u?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 02:13 AM~16537820
> *you do this art work
> *


i wished.. just posting pics i have saved in files for reference ideas


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:15 AM~16537827
> *cant sleep... and u?
> *


 i cant sleep to


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 02:17 AM~16537834
> *i cant sleep to
> *


sux.... i have no more tylonyl pm so looks like im stuck watchin bs on tv and trying to get tired staring at the computer


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

that shit is sick


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant wait to see what we do on my trunk


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 02:23 AM~16537855
> *that shit is sick
> *


ya, i have been saving pics of other peoples work for many years,,, got tons of pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 02:25 AM~16537857
> *i cant wait to see what we do on my trunk
> *


ya, something sick... im doing homeboys hood right now with some crazyass marilyn manson chit on there.. plus im still workin on the scafeling at the shop doing that huge wall mural...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hows hood u working on


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

heres the last pic i took of the wall mural, but i have alot more done,(4got 2 take a pic last night though)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 02:28 AM~16537868
> *hows hood u working on
> *


jus another homies hood... ive done a few cars for him b4


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

fonzy is baddass!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:15 AM~16537827
> *cant sleep... and u?
> *


I'm at work


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:46 AM~16537909
> *I'm at work
> *


damn bro.. gotta be tuff being up all night and sleeping all day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:47 AM~16537916
> *damn bro.. gotta be tuff being up all night and sleeping all day
> *


Yeah it sux and I don't sleep all day. I only sleep like 3-4 hrs in the morning and a couple at night before I come back in


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:48 AM~16537917
> *Yeah it sux and I don't sleep all day. I only sleep like 3-4 hrs in the morning and a couple at night before I come back in
> *


nice.. what you do all night, work at a 7-11 or some chit like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:50 AM~16537923
> *nice.. what you do all night, work at a 7-11 or some chit like that
> *


I'm a diesel plant operator but we are on standby so no running and thanks for the positive outlook on my life asking if I work at a 7-11 LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:54 AM~16537930
> *I'm a diesel plant operator but we are on standby so no running and thanks for the positive outlook on my life asking if I work at a 7-11 LOL
> *


lol, its the only thing i could think of that would be open all night? lol... diesel plant operater, guess thats how you make all that loot 2 have those baddass rides huh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 03:57 AM~16537936
> *lol, its the only thing i could think of that would be open all night? lol... diesel plant operater, guess thats how you make all that loot 2 have those baddass rides huh?
> *


I do okay here so I can't complain and I don't work hard at all can't you tell? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:59 AM~16537941
> *I do okay here so I can't complain and I don't work hard at all can't you tell? :biggrin:
> *


man, thats real cool.. jobs are tuff to find right now


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:01 AM~16537944
> *man, thats real cool.. jobs are tuff to find right now
> *


No shit and there is nothing going on around here so I'm lucky. I have 8 yrs in here fulltime but 9 yrs with the city all together


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 03:10 AM~16537962
> *No shit and there is nothing going on around here so I'm lucky. I have 8 yrs in here fulltime but 9 yrs with the city all together
> *


thats real cool bro.. for the past 5to 6 years i was building houses, but work came to a complete stand still, so back to breathing paint fumes for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:13 AM~16537964
> *thats real cool bro.. for the past 5to 6 years i was building houses, but work came to a complete stand still, so back to breathing paint fumes for me
> *


both jobs are very hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 03:22 AM~16537977
> *both jobs are very hard
> *


ya fer sure.. but i got a few kids so i gotta make that $


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:24 AM~16537980
> *ya fer sure.. but i got a few kids so i gotta make that $
> *


Yeah I seen you saying that in your paint topic. I only have one kid and thats probably gonna be it for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

ya, there a handful.. i had to put all my rides and toys on the back burner and do the family thing for awhile, but im bout ready to jump back in the game again and hook up a few rides for myself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:33 AM~16537998
> *ya, there a handful.. i had to put all my rides and toys on the back burner and do the family thing for awhile, but im bout ready to jump back in the game again and hook up a few rides for myself
> *


I see your bike add for sale on craigslist how come you just don't put a price on it and throw it in the motorcycle for sale section of CL??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

that pos.. i got it 4 a deal and cant seem to get rid of that turd... il probably do something with it here pretty soon.. my wife dont want me gettin hurt so i told her id get rid of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:41 AM~16538011
> *that pos.. i got it 4 a deal and cant seem to get rid of that turd... il probably do something with it here pretty soon.. my wife dont want me gettin hurt so i told her id get rid of it
> *


what did you put the price at?? Is it that bad or whats up with it??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

im bout to go crash but will holla soon... nice talking with ya 59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 04:45 AM~16538015
> *im bout to go crash but will holla soon... nice talking with ya 59
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up fellas nice meeting everyone in Denver
Congrats on the club Ceasar, Rich and Chris are some good people


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16536946
> *hey the cops still dicks up there when u guys go cruz
> *



Nah, the last time we went out and cruised and hung at the park, the cops didn't even look our way. 5ust as long as we don't act a fool, the cops will be cool with us.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lil motivation for Larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 7 2010, 12:00 AM~16536719
> *use to be jrs from rollerZ que-no?
> *


LOL JR WAS CHIPPEN IT IN DENVER AND SOME REINFORCEMENT BAR IN THE FRONT FELL OFF THIS THING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:40 AM~16539164
> *LOL JR WAS CHIPPEN IT IN DENVER AND SOME REINFORCEMENT BAR IN THE FRONT FELL OFF THIS THING
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:40 AM~16539162
> *lil motivation for Larry
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE CAR BUT LARRY IS GOIN ALL ORIGINAL HE SAYS :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16539168
> *:0
> *


WHO BUILT THIS CAR ANYWAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:43 AM~16539182
> *WHO BUILT THIS CAR ANYWAY
> *


I think it came from AZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm ready for LJ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:45 AM~16539189
> *I think it came from AZ
> *



IT WAS A NICE CRUISER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:46 AM~16539190
> *I'm ready for LJ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:42 AM~16539172
> *VERY NICE CAR BUT LARRY IS GOIN ALL ORIGINAL HE SAYS :happysad:
> *


That's right...my bad :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:49 AM~16539205
> *That's right...my bad  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin: 

YOU NEVER KNOW RICH ASS LARRY PROBABLY HAS ALL HIS CHROME IN TEXAS ALREADY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:46 AM~16539192
> *IT WAS  A NICE CRUISER
> *


Yeah I don't think it ever got over 20"
Even though it was built to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:45 AM~16539189
> *I think it came from AZ
> *


I thought it came from Vegas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:51 AM~16539217
> *Yeah I don't think it ever got over 20"
> Even though it was built to
> *



:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:50 AM~16539213
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YOU NEVER KNOW RICH ASS LARRY PROBABLY HAS ALL HIS CHROME IN TEXAS ALREADY
> *


And a bad ass ls2 getting chromed as well


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up LIL!!! Nice pics Mac!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:52 AM~16539222
> *And a bad ass ls2 getting chromed as well
> *



MORE THAN LIKELY HE DOES SINCE HE SAID HIS MOTOR NEEDED WORK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:52 AM~16539223
> *Whut Up LIL!!! Nice pics Mac!!!
> *



WHATS UP FES HOW WAS THE ORGANIZED LOWRIDER MEETING YESTERDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 10:54 AM~16539236
> *WHATS UP FES HOW WAS THE ORGANIZED LOWRIDER MEETING YESTERDAY
> *


Why didn't you guys come?
Your Brothers from the Denver and Greeley Chapters were there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:54 AM~16539236
> *WHATS UP FES HOW WAS THE ORGANIZED LOWRIDER MEETING YESTERDAY
> *


Whut Up Chuck!!! It was cool... Met alot of peeps that be on here and once it gets a lil' more structure it should work out really good!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 7 2010, 01:30 AM~16536991
> *And you thought I was da only one!!!
> 
> I gotta give props to Chris tho...he ate at BK and threw down at da Mexican
> ...


That's because Chris is a baller with deep pockets. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:00 PM~16539268
> *Why didn't you guys come?
> Your Brothers from the Denver and Greeley Chapters were there
> *



JESSE AND THEM HAVE BEEN GOIN!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:00 PM~16539270
> *Whut Up Chuck!!! It was cool... Met alot of peeps that be on here and once it gets a lil' more structure it should work out really good!!!
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF YOU ARE TALKING TO ME? :biggrin: THERE ARE TO MANY CHUCKS ON HERE. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:03 AM~16539282
> *JESSE AND THEM HAVE BEEN GOIN!
> *


That's cool
How's work been Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:04 AM~16539289
> *I DON'T KNOW IF YOU ARE TALKING TO ME? :biggrin:  THERE ARE TO MANY CHUCKS ON HERE. :wave:
> *


 :uh: 
nobody is talking to you.....attention whore... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:04 PM~16539289
> *I DON'T KNOW IF YOU ARE TALKING TO ME? :biggrin:  THERE ARE TO MANY CHUCKS ON HERE. :wave:
> *


wasn't talking to you but...
























































:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:04 PM~16539290
> *That's cool
> How's work been Chuck?
> *



STARTIN TO PICK UP NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:06 AM~16539299
> *STARTIN TO PICK UP NOW
> *


that's good bro
Your 5 gonna be out this year?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SO DID ANYBODY LEARN ANYTHING NEW BESIDES MOST OF THE BAD ASS CARS ARE IN SOUTHERN COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 PM~16539303
> *that's good bro
> Your 5 gonna be out this year?
> *



NAW ILL RIDE THE THIS YEAR


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 PM~16539309
> *SO DID ANYBODY LEARN ANYTHING NEW BESIDES MOST OF THE BAD ASS CARS ARE IN SOUTHERN COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16539293
> *:uh:
> nobody is talking to you.....attention whore... :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: .......I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:09 AM~16539319
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .......I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I am sorry my best friend in Longmont :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:07 AM~16539309
> *SO DID ANYBODY LEARN ANYTHING NEW BESIDES MOST OF THE BAD ASS CARS ARE IN SOUTHERN COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


I didn't see that many rides


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:39 AM~16539158
> *What up fellas nice meeting everyone in Denver
> Congrats on the club Ceasar, Rich and Chris are some good people
> *


Thanks Roy, good meeting you homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 PM~16539327
> *Thanks Roy, good meeting you homie.
> *


Que pajo Papo!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 PM~16539326
> *I didn't see that many rides
> *



I THINK ITS OBVIOUS EVERYBODY KNOWS :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16539323
> *I am sorry my best friend in Longmont :happysad:
> *


SWIPH.....USE TO LIVE IN LONGMONT. :uh: I LIVE A HOUR SOUTH OF THERE. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:14 PM~16539343
> *SWIPH.....USE TO LIVE IN LONGMONT. :uh:  I LIVE A HOUR SOUTH OF THERE. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM HIM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Meeting was mostly about car shows,points,and categories.....had me all fucked up .I thought it was gonna be about kick backs,bbq's,cruises,unity,and keeping the peace.
I guess they'll get to that,or already did.
I really think we got a good thing going down here already but was nice to see another outlook on the Lowrider lifestyle from up that way.
Much respect for the Denver Lowriders for having us.Imma definately try to make some shows up there.As well as the next CLA meeting.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 AM~16539343
> *SWIPH.....USE TO LIVE IN LONGMONT. :uh:  I LIVE A HOUR SOUTH OF THERE. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao I get you twos mixed up all the time :biggrin: 










































Just kidding my best friend in littleton


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:15 PM~16539347
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM HIM
> *


 :yes: got a letter from him last week!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:15 AM~16539347
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM HIM
> *


Fes just got a wila from him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:16 PM~16539361
> *Lmao I get you twos mixed up all the time :biggrin:
> Just kidding my best friend in littleton
> *


Imma start calling you RAG4ROY!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:17 PM~16539363
> *:yes: got a letter from him last week!!!
> *



THATS COOL HOW IS HE DOIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops...you're fast Mr.Fessor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:18 AM~16539372
> *Imma start calling you RAG4ROY!!!
> *


That kinda goes well together



Rag for me :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16539333
> *Que pajo Papo!!!
> *



Que pajo chico, que de nuevo papo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:18 PM~16539380
> *THATS COOL HOW IS HE DOIN
> *


He said he was good, and I guess he's in there with some cool peeps... He told me to tell everyone in the CO Topic Whut Up and all that...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:19 PM~16539389
> *That kinda goes well together
> Rag for me :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:16 PM~16539361
> *Lmao I get you twos mixed up all the time :biggrin:
> Just kidding my best friend in littleton
> *


IT SHOULDN'T BE THAT HARD TO FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE OF US IS IN JAIL. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:20 AM~16539397
> *He said he was good, and I guess he's in there with some cool peeps... He told me to tell everyone in the CO Topic Whut Up and all that...
> *


Did he tell you if he was sleeping on the top or bottom bunk???
:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:20 PM~16539395
> *Que pajo chico, que de nuevo papo?
> *


Nada de nada!!! Hace un frio cabron aqui!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:21 PM~16539405
> *Did he tell you if he was sleeping on the top or bottom bunk???
> :0
> *


Nah he didn't!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:21 AM~16539404
> *IT SHOULDN'T BE THAT HARD TO FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE OF US IS IN JAIL. :wow:
> *


I'm just bullshiting :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:13 PM~16539340
> *I THINK ITS OBVIOUS EVERYBODY KNOWS  :wow:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 AM~16539413
> *Nah he didn't!!!
> *


Just wondering if he was pushing,or getting his shit pushed in :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:22 PM~16539414
> *I'm just bullshiting :biggrin:
> *


IS IT SNOWING DOWN THERE?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:23 PM~16539419
> *Just wondering if he was pushing,or getting his shit pushed in :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 AM~16539420
> *IS IT SNOWING DOWN THERE?
> *


Yeah and we are leaving to a SB party way down south


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:23 PM~16539419
> *Just wondering if he was pushing,or getting his shit pushed in :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

10 to 1 odds Swiph will stop claiming Crip by the time he paroles


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 PM~16539433
> *10 to 1 odds Swiph will stop claiming Crip by the time he paroles
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:27 PM~16539447
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:21 PM~16539410
> *Nada de nada!!! Hace un frio cabron aqui!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Aqui tambien, se me encojieron los huevos....:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:28 PM~16539455
> *Aqui tambien, se me encojieron los huevos....:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: estas loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All in all he turned out a good dude before he went in
I wish him luck and hope his time flies


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:29 PM~16539460
> *All in all he turned out a good dude before he went in
> I wish him luck and hope his time flies
> *



WEREN'T YOU GUYS GOOD BUDDYS????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what ever happened to the old CLA?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:30 AM~16539465
> *WEREN'T YOU GUYS GOOD BUDDYS????
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:26 PM~16539433
> *10 to 1 odds Swiph will stop claiming Crip by the time he paroles
> *


WTF. :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:30 PM~16539470
> *:loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:29 PM~16539460
> *All in all he turned out a good dude before he went in
> I wish him luck and hope his time flies
> *


 :roflmao: 1st impressing was a lil' rocky but he a good dude!!! He luved to stir some shit up on LIL though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:31 PM~16539478
> *:roflmao: 1st impressing was a lil' rocky but he a good dude!!! He luved to stir some shit up on LIL though!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YOU COULD GO TO ANY TOPIC AND THAT ****** WAS IN THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:31 AM~16539476
> *:uh:
> *


He was cool after a while


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16539484
> *YOU COULD GO TO ANY TOPIC AND THAT ****** WAS IN THERE
> *


I know!!! Im sure CCE is happy he's away for a while!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:32 AM~16539484
> *YOU COULD GO TO ANY TOPIC AND THAT ****** WAS IN THERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Pissing everyone off :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:34 PM~16539496
> *I know!!! Im sure CCE is happy he's away for a while!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DID HE DO TO THEM? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Swiph and Larry are the same, they always have a comment or opinion on EVERYTHING! :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:35 PM~16539508
> *WHAT DID HE DO TO THEM? :0
> *


He was making them look bad in the hydraulic forums!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:35 PM~16539508
> *WHAT DID HE DO TO THEM? :0
> *


CALLED THEM OUT ON SOMETHIN THEY DID WRONG IM SURE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:36 PM~16539513
> *CALLED THEM OUT ON SOMETHIN THEY DID WRONG IM SURE
> *


THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:35 PM~16539511
> *Swiph and Larry are the same, they always have a comment or opinion on EVERYTHING! :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good Sean!!! Long time... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 11:35 AM~16539511
> *Swiph and Larry are the same, they always have a comment or opinion on EVERYTHING! :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Sean
How you doing bro?
Works probably in your favor during these times huh?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY, I AM CONVINCED THAT TECATE IS THE MEXICAN VERSION OF PBR. I HAD 12 OF THEM LAST NIGHT AND THE ONLY THING I GOT OUT OF IT WAS A HEADACHE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:39 PM~16539531
> *ROY, I AM CONVINCED THAT TECATE IS THE MEXICAN VERSION OF PBR. I HAD 12 OF THEM LAST NIGHT AND THE ONLY THING I GOT OUT OF IT WAS A HEADACHE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:39 PM~16539531
> *ROY, I AM CONVINCED THAT TECATE IS THE MEXICAN VERSION OF PBR. I HAD 12 OF THEM LAST NIGHT AND THE ONLY THING I GOT OUT OF IT WAS A HEADACHE. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:39 AM~16539531
> *ROY, I AM CONVINCED THAT TECATE IS THE MEXICAN VERSION OF PBR. I HAD 12 OF THEM LAST NIGHT AND THE ONLY THING I GOT OUT OF IT WAS A HEADACHE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Better stop buying them from 7/11 or Walmart that's the watered down 3.2%


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:40 PM~16539542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Better stop buying them from 7/11 or Walmart that's the watered down 3.2%
> *


I GOT HEM AT THE LIQUOR STORE. :dunno: :thumbsdown: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16539553
> *I GOT HEM AT THE LIQUOR STORE. :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


Why do you buy that beer?
Just get Bud,Bud Light,or Coronas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16539521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Actually tax season is the slowest time for our business, no one needs money right now. But all in all we had a 19% increase in revenue over prior year. That is good considering the economy, but the bad debt has spiked up as well.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or ......looking at your finances and high tolerance for alcohol.
I recommend you go the 40 oz Malt liquor route :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:42 PM~16539565
> *SupFes Dawg, I'm still here bRO, I just don't have as much spare time as I used to since my son was born, and more responsibility at work
> Actually tax season is the slowest time for our business, no one needs money right now. But all in all we had a 19% increase in revenue over prior year. That is good considering the economy, but the bad debt has spiked up as well.
> *


Thatz cool homie!!! gotta make that paper!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 11:42 AM~16539565
> *SupFes Dawg, I'm still here bRO, I just don't have as much spare time as I used to since my son was born, and more responsibility at work
> Actually tax season is the slowest time for our business, no one needs money right now. But all in all we had a 19% increase in revenue over prior year. That is good considering the economy, but the bad debt has spiked up as well.
> *


Well good to see someone in Colorado busy :thumbsup: 
That 4 gonna be out this year?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:44 PM~16539582
> *Thatz cool homie!!! gotta make that paper!!!
> *


*Definately!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seans got expensive taste he need to work alot to supply that habit :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:46 PM~16539600
> *Definately!
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:44 PM~16539580
> *Or ......looking at your finances and high tolerance for alcohol.
> I recommend you go the 40 oz Malt liquor route :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK 40'S ARE THE WAY TO GO, OR STOP DRINKING. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 11:47 AM~16539610
> *I THINK 40'S ARE THE WAY TO GO, OR STOP DRINKING. :biggrin:
> *


Or slam those fuckers


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:47 PM~16539610
> *I THINK 40'S ARE THE WAY TO GO, OR STOP DRINKING. :biggrin:
> *



I WOULD RATHER HAVE MIXED DRINKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:48 AM~16539617
> *I WOULD RATHER HAVE MIXED DRINKS
> *


That's too expensive for our poor asses :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16539591
> *Well good to see someone in Colorado busy :thumbsup:
> That 4 gonna be out this year?
> *


*There is no reason why it shouldn't be out. The shop has it sitting in the corner collecting dust. It's already painted, interior is done, top is done, all it needs is to be put back together. I met with the shop on Friday to go over a time frame on getting it done and the remaining balance. They said it would be done in the next 60 days. I call bullshit since the balance owed is only $1500. They need at least 1 week worth of work with 2 guys to finish it completely. $1500 is not enough for them to put the man power on my car. They rather work on other shit with higher balances. I hate paint shops! :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:50 PM~16539630
> *That's too expensive for our poor asses :happysad:
> *



BEER IS NASTY :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16539640
> *There is no reason why it shouldn't be out. The shop has it sitting in the corner collecting dust. It's already painted, interior is done, top is done, all it needs is to be put back together. I met with the shop on Friday to go over a time frame on getting it done and the remaining balance. They said it would be done in the next 60 days. I call bullshit since the balance owed is only $1500. They need at least 1 week worth of work with 2 guys to finish it completely. $1500 is not enough for them to put the man power on my car. They rather work on other shit with higher balances. I hate paint shops!  :angry:
> *



X76 ON THE PAINT SHOPS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16539642
> *BEER IS NASTY :biggrin:
> *


BEER IS THE 2ND FOOD GROUP. :werd:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:52 PM~16539656
> *X76 ON THE PAINT SHOPS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 11:51 AM~16539640
> *There is no reason why it shouldn't be out. The shop has it sitting in the corner collecting dust. It's already painted, interior is done, top is done, all it needs is to be put back together. I met with the shop on Friday to go over a time frame on getting it done and the remaining balance. They said it would be done in the next 60 days. I call bullshit since the balance owed is only $1500. They need at least 1 week worth of work with 2 guys to finish it completely. $1500 is not enough for them to put the man power on my car. They rather work on other shit with higher balances. I hate paint shops!  :angry:
> *


Well that sucks but shit sounds like you will be out this season which is good.
Gonna be nice to see that quality of a car here in Colorado, and I'm sure Adan will be happy with the competition.
Are you just gonna show the ride ,or cruise it too?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:55 PM~16539678
> *:h5:
> *



WHATS UP PREZO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 11:51 AM~16539642
> *BEER IS NASTY :biggrin:
> *


Beer is my Holy water :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:56 PM~16539684
> *Well that sucks but shit sounds like you will be out this season which is good.
> Gonna be nice to see that quality of a car here in Colorado, and I'm sure Adan will be happy with the competition.
> Are you just gonna show the ride ,or cruise it too?
> *


*I want to cruise it, but I am concerned that I will tarnish the chROme exhaust. I don't know how much heat it can take before it affects the chROme *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 11:58 AM~16539703
> *I want to cruise it, but I am concerned that I will tarnish the chROme exhaust. I don't know how much heat it can take before it affects the chROme
> *


Your headers too...if they are chrome...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:56 PM~16539688
> *WHATS UP PREZO
> *


*Waiting for the game to start. I hope them "WHO DATS" pull it off! :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:58 PM~16539703
> *I want to cruise it, but I am concerned that I will tarnish the chROme exhaust. I don't know how much heat it can take before it affects the chROme
> *


a couple of cruises and you'll see the difference!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:00 PM~16539717
> *Your headers too...if they are chrome...
> *


*Those too....*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 01:01 PM~16539721
> *Waiting for the game to start. I hope them "WHO DATS" pull it off!  :cheesy:
> *



YEA ME TOO, I THINK ITS VERY POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:01 PM~16539724
> *a couple of cruises and you'll see the difference!!!
> *


especially how hot Impalas run...then the chrome on top of it :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:01 PM~16539724
> *a couple of cruises and you'll see the difference!!!
> *



THAT WOULD SUCK, I WONDER IF YOU COULD COAT THE INSIDE TO PREVENT BLUEING ON THE EXHAUST


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:01 PM~16539724
> *a couple of cruises and you'll see the difference!!!
> *


*Well that answers that.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I am going for the Saints also......I lived in MS for like 2 years and they got one hell of a fan base all over that gulfcoast


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:03 PM~16539741
> *THAT WOULD SUCK, I WONDER IF YOU COULD COAT THE INSIDE TO PREVENT BLUEING ON THE EXHAUST
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 01:03 PM~16539742
> *Well that answers that.
> *



YEA RITE YOU WILL BUST IT OUT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:04 PM~16539748
> *:dunno:
> *


*Like the Harley exhausts I think *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:04 PM~16539743
> *I am going for the Saints also......I lived in MS for like 2 years and they got one hell of a fan base all over that gulfcoast
> *


GO COLTS! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:04 PM~16539743
> *I am going for the Saints also......I lived in MS for like 2 years and they got one hell of a fan base all over that gulfcoast
> *


 :uh: I thought I've lived in a bunch of places!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adan's headers turned all the way Blue from just the lil bit he drove his


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16539755
> *Like the Harley exhausts I think
> *



ILL HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16539759
> *Adan's headers turned all the way Blue from just the lil bit he drove his
> *



THE LIL BIT? I THOUGHT HE CRUISED IT ALOT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16539758
> *:uh: I thought I've lived in a bunch of places!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Im goin' for the Saints too!!! Colts beat up on the Broncos too much... fuck them!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:06 PM~16539772
> *Im goin' for the Saints too!!! Colts beat up on the Broncos too much... fuck them!!!
> *



I THINK MANNING NEEDS A FEW GOOD HITS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:04 PM~16539743
> *I am going for the Saints also......I lived in MS for like 2 years and they got one hell of a fan base all over that gulfcoast
> *


*Louisiana is one of the states in my region, and the people there can use a super bowl win to lift their spirits. Everytime I'm there it humbles me and makes me realize how blessed I am. That is a sad place...*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:06 PM~16539772
> *Im goin' for the Saints too!!! Colts beat up on the Broncos too much... fuck them!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, SHOWLOW 68, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, thirtymax, BigCeez
I'll holla at everyone later though... Nice to see a full house up in here!!! But I gotta hit Sam's Club before this game starts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:06 PM~16539767
> *THE LIL BIT? I THOUGHT HE CRUISED IT ALOT
> *


Not that I know of.He was at a few functions with it,but I don't think he cruised it that much.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:08 PM~16539788
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: fesboogie, SHOWLOW 68, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, thirtymax, BigCeez
> I'll holla at everyone later though... Nice to see a full house up in here!!! But I gotta hit Sam's Club before this game starts!!!  :biggrin:
> *



HAVE FUN I BET THAT PLACE IS PACKED


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 7 2010, 01:07 PM~16539778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:09 PM~16539799
> *HAVE FUN I BET THAT PLACE IS PACKED
> *


I know!!! :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 02:08 PM~16539788
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: fesboogie, SHOWLOW 68, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, thirtymax, BigCeez
> I'll holla at everyone later though... Nice to see a full house up in here!!! But I gotta hit Sam's Club before this game starts!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PICK ME UP SOMETHING. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 PM~16539779
> *Louisiana is one of the states in my region, and the people there can use a super bowl win to lift their spirits. Everytime I'm there it humbles me and makes me realize how blessed I am. That is a sad place...
> *


Yeah hopefully if they win not only will it lift spirits but also create revenue in some way .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta hit Costco soon too
What times the game start?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16539808
> *PICK ME UP SOMETHING. :biggrin:
> *


  a 12 pack of Tecate? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16539807
> *I know!!!  :angry:
> *



WAL MART WAS A MAD HOUSE YESTERDAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:11 PM~16539819
> *I gotta hit Costco soon too
> What times the game start?
> *


4pm?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:08 PM~16539792
> *Not that I know of.He was at a few functions with it,but I don't think he cruised it that much.
> *


WHEN YOU GONNA DO CHROME UNDIES ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 PM~16539820
> * a 12 pack of Tecate? :biggrin:
> *


Or PBR


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16539820
> * a 12 pack of Tecate? :biggrin:
> *


MORE LIKE A COUPLE OF CASES. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:11 PM~16539821
> *WAL MART WAS A MAD HOUSE YESTERDAY
> *


My girl told me it was jam packed this morning too!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16539810
> *Yeah hopefully if they win not only will it lift spirits but also create revenue in some way .
> *


*Yeah, Mardi Gras is this week too, so if they win, its gonna be chaos there. I fly out there next Tuesday, it will be interesting to see the aftermath..*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 7 2010, 01:12 PM~16539833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:12 PM~16539833
> *Or PBR
> *


FUCK IT, JUST GET A KEG. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16539832
> *WHEN YOU GONNA DO CHROME UNDIES ROY
> *


I had planned this year,especially with having my yob.
But apparently I'm not since I'm back on the unemployed train.
Once I get stable I will.Hopefully that is soon :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16539857
> *I had planned this year,especially with having my yob.
> But apparently I'm not since I'm back on the unemployed train.
> Once I get stable I will.Hopefully that is soon  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16539838
> *Yeah, Mardi Gras is this week too, so if they win, its gonna be chaos there. I fly out there next Tuesday, it will be interesting to see the aftermath..
> *


That would be really cool.Kinda like the Patriot thing after 911.
They need to be uplifted.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16539857
> *I had planned this year,especially with having my yob.
> But apparently I'm not since I'm back on the unemployed train.
> Once I get stable I will.Hopefully that is soon  :happysad:
> *



JUST ASK LARRY FOR A LOAN :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 01:12 PM~16539838
> *Yeah, Mardi Gras is this week too, so if they win, its gonna be chaos there. I fly out there next Tuesday, it will be interesting to see the aftermath..
> *



THAT WOULD BE SICK TO HIT MARDI GRAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 12:18 PM~16539881
> *JUST ASK LARRY FOR A LOAN :wow:
> *


I should :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:19 PM~16539890
> *THAT WOULD BE SICK TO HIT MARDI GRAS
> *


That would definitely be wild!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: What up peoples! The 49 is almost ready to start the body work. I got all the glass removed, the interior and all the exterior trim. All i gotta do now is pull this engine but ive never done this before so im taking it slow and writing everything down that im doing. Hopefully ill be able to start soda blasting by next weekend or the weekend after. :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16540278
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  What up peoples! The 49 is almost ready to start the body work. I got all the glass removed, the interior and all the exterior trim. All i gotta do now is pull this engine but ive never done this before so im taking it slow and writing everything down that im doing. Hopefully ill be able to start soda blasting by next weekend or the weekend after.  :thumbsup:
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16540278
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  What up peoples! The 49 is almost ready to start the body work. I got all the glass removed, the interior and all the exterior trim. All i gotta do now is pull this engine but ive never done this before so im taking it slow and writing everything down that im doing. Hopefully ill be able to start soda blasting by next weekend or the weekend after.  :thumbsup:
> *


Good idea to write everything down huero.
I'd also take plenty of pictures on how things are for later refrences when putting it back together.
good luck bro it will be nice to see progress pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How was Sams Fes?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16539857
> *I had planned this year,especially with having my yob.
> But apparently I'm not since I'm back on the unemployed train.
> Once I get stable I will.Hopefully that is soon  :happysad:
> *


Man why the hell did you put club hopping in your avi fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 7 2010, 01:23 PM~16540341
> *Man why the hell did you put club hopping in your avi fool
> *


I think it's amusing :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I gotta go get my gear ironed up
everyone have a safe Superbowl Sunday
Lates


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:28 PM~16540365
> *I think it's amusing :biggrin:
> *


You are maxed out on boredom already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16540278
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  What up peoples! The 49 is almost ready to start the body work. I got all the glass removed, the interior and all the exterior trim. All i gotta do now is pull this engine but ive never done this before so im taking it slow and writing everything down that im doing. Hopefully ill be able to start soda blasting by next weekend or the weekend after.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thatz whutz up homie!!! Can't wait till you bust that out!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:22 PM~16540323
> *How was Sams Fes?
> *


It was packed but not as bad as I thought it would be!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I still havent gotten my lowrider magazine they must still use the fucking pony express here in wyoming.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 7 2010, 02:37 PM~16540425
> *I still havent gotten my lowrider magazine they must still use the fucking pony express here in wyoming.
> *


You never know!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:21 PM~16540317
> *Good idea to write everything down huero.
> I'd also take plenty of pictures on how things are for later refrences when putting it back together.
> good luck bro it will be nice to see progress pics  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah this digital camera has come in handy! Ive been taking a ton of pics. This 49 is gonna be completely backyard built. Im doing all the tear down and soda blasting and removing the flathead 6. My cousins are going to be doing the body work pulling the dents and all that i will be right there with them learning and helping. My Uncle is painting the ride but again i will be right there with him helping and watching. Im going to be polishing most of the trim myself except for the pieces that need restored. Im doing the upholstery myself and the audio myself. Im finding that its cheaper, faster and a whole lot more fun to just do as much yourself as you can. I will post some more progress pics in awhile.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 7 2010, 02:39 PM~16540440
> *Yeah this digital camera has come in handy! Ive been taking a ton of pics. This 49 is gonna be completely backyard built. Im doing all the tear down and soda blasting and removing the flathead 6. My  cousins are going to be doing the body work pulling the dents and all that i will be right there with them learning and helping. My Uncle is painting the ride but again i will be right there with him helping and watching. Im going to be polishing most of the trim myself except for the pieces that need restored. Im doing the upholstery myself and the audio myself. Im finding that its cheaper, faster and a whole lot more fun to just do as much yourself as you can. I will post some more progress pics in awhile.
> *


Yeah x2... It can get frustrating but you'll be proud of yourself when itz done!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THIS FUCKER IS SICK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 02:53 PM~16540534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 10:52 AM~16539223
> *Whut Up LIL!!! Nice pics Mac!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WEDO CALL ME


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 03:41 PM~16540875
> *WEDO CALL ME
> *



buddy i cant i haven't had the phone for 2 days. I will have the phone back around 8 tonight or ill just pm you my new address and you can slide thru.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 02:42 PM~16540454
> *Yeah x2... It can get frustrating but you'll be proud of yourself when itz done!!!
> *



Hell yeah bRO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2010, 01:18 PM~16539881
> *JUST ASK LARRY FOR A LOAN :wow:
> *


I charge 20% interest :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 7 2010, 12:58 PM~16539703
> *I want to cruise it, but I am concerned that I will tarnish the chROme exhaust. I don't know how much heat it can take before it affects the chROme
> *


if it's full chrome exhaust yes they will blue even past the headers. I would of done ceramic coated heaters even though they look more of a shiny aluminum and then done maybe a stainless steel exhaust but I"m not to savy on how well the stainless holds up without turning blue then black


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just stopping in to say whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21+Feb 7 2010, 02:39 PM~16540440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but unless your a baller it's expensive to pay someone to do shit on a car. I don't have that kind of money and I like to do things myself to know it's getting done when I want it done and the way I want it done. Of corse I can't do all I have to get help here and there but it's more of a sense of accomplishment when you do the most you can yourself.Now If I had lotto money someone would be building my cars for me :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16541027
> *Yeah but unless your a baller it's expensive to pay someone to do shit on a car. I don't have that kind of money and I like to do things myself to know it's getting done when I want it done and the way I want it done. Of corse I can't do all I have to get help here and there but it's more of a sense of accomplishment when you do the most you can yourself.Now If I had lotto money someone would be building my cars for me :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 7 2010, 04:16 PM~16541099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nosad:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 03:06 PM~16541027
> *Yeah but unless your a baller it's expensive to pay someone to do shit on a car. I don't have that kind of money and I like to do things myself to know it's getting done when I want it done and the way I want it done. Of corse I can't do all I have to get help here and there but it's more of a sense of accomplishment when you do the most you can yourself.Now If I had lotto money someone would be building my cars for me :biggrin:
> *


Very true when you're building your own ride you get the satisfaction of doing yourself, instead of paying someone to do it! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 6 2010, 10:29 AM~16530858
> *WHATS UP CHRIS
> *



What up Chuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2010, 04:32 PM~16541207
> *What up Chuck
> *


Whut Up SikSix!!! I know you liked that game friday night!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 04:38 PM~16541238
> *Whut Up SikSix!!! I know you liked that game friday night!!!!
> *



Whats crackin Fes...hell yeah. That shit was sick...I didn't think it would be a game since we didn't have Melo in there but to get the W without him just added salt to the wound :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 7 2010, 04:46 PM~16541275
> *Whats crackin Fes...hell yeah. That shit was sick...I didn't think it would be a game since we didn't have Melo in there but to get the W without him just added salt to the wound  :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 7 2010, 04:22 PM~16541135
> *Very true when you're building your own ride you get the satisfaction of doing yourself, instead of paying someone to do it! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 7 2010, 03:16 PM~16541099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

niiice... saints pulled it off... they deserve a break in new orleans with all the tragedys that they just went thru.... bet mardi graw is going crazy right now......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 09:13 PM~16543085
> *niiice... saints pulled it off... they deserve a break in new orleans with all the tragedys that they just went thru.... bet mardi graw is going crazy right now......
> *


Would love to be down there right now! One big giant party.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16543085
> *niiice... saints pulled it off... they deserve a break in new orleans with all the tragedys that they just went thru.... bet mardi graw is going crazy right now......
> *


x2 bet its super crackin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yessur!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16543388
> *Yessur!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16543530
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Big Ceez!!! :biggrin: Hope you were goin' for the Saints!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 10:05 PM~16543812
> *Whutz Good Big Ceez!!!  :biggrin: Hope you were goin' for the Saints!!!  :biggrin:
> *



That I was my friend...always cool to win a bet! Did you guys get a lot of snow down South?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:17 PM~16543933
> *That I was my friend...always cool to win a bet! Did you guys get a lot of snow down South?
> *


Sorta... the roads don't look good!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

if its gonna snow i hope it dumps!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 09:55 PM~16544391
> *Sorta... the roads don't look good!!!
> *


Roads aint too snowpacked but they are Icey as fuck
Just got in from by Turkey Canyon on 115 all the way home is like a sheet of ice
hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

seen like 4 wrecks on the way.....stay safe CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16544478
> *Roads aint too snowpacked but they are Icey as fuck
> Just got in from by Turkey Canyon on 115 all the way home is like a sheet of ice
> hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16544478
> *Roads aint too snowpacked but they are Icey as fuck
> Just got in from by Turkey Canyon on 115 all the way home is like a sheet of ice
> hno:
> *



+1. Was chitty coming in to work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's gonna be crazy in the AM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:13 PM~16544624
> *It's gonna be crazy in the AM
> *



Just in time for me to get off of work! :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:14 PM~16544630
> *Just in time for me to get off of work!  :uh:
> *


you at work right now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:14 PM~16544630
> *Just in time for me to get off of work!  :uh:
> *


That sucks bro....what do you do anyways?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:15 PM~16544653
> *That sucks bro....what do you do anyways?
> *



I do Disaster Recovery IT work for a company called Sungard.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:15 PM~16544650
> *you at work right now?
> *



I work from 7pm to 7am


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:19 PM~16544704
> *I do Disaster Recovery IT work for a company called Sungard.
> *


Right on bro....hey cool meeting you
I didn't catch who you was (BigCeez) til after the whole thing
But it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:20 PM~16544713
> *I work from 7pm to 7am
> *


12hr nights!!! Making all the money!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544734
> *Right on bro....hey cool meeting you
> I didn't catch who you was (BigCeez) til after the whole thing
> But it's all good :biggrin:
> *



LOL...its all good homie. Yea...good meeting you too. Always good to put a name to the face.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544737
> *12hr nights!!! Making all the money!!!
> *



Shit..I wish homie. I got 4 kids and a high maintenance wife :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16544769
> *Shit..I wish homie. I got 4 kids and a high maintenance wife  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

man im thinkn those super bowl commercials sucked.. pretty much the only reason why i watched the ball game (since the broncos werent there) people are on crack if there gonna pay 2 million for that garbage commercial


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 11:27 PM~16544824
> *man im thinkn those super bowl commercials sucked.. pretty much the only reason why i watched the ball game (since the broncos werent there)  people are on crack if there gonna pay 2 million for that garbage commercial
> *


The Doritos commercial w/ the lil' kid smackin' dude was cool!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 11:29 PM~16544851
> *The Doritos commercial w/ the lil' kid smackin' dude was cool!!!
> *



That was some Bebes Kids shit.... :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:33 PM~16544906
> *That was some Bebes Kids shit.... :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16544851
> *The Doritos commercial w/ the lil' kid smackin' dude was cool!!!
> *


That one was funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16545090
> *That one was funny as hell :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

my wife and me were talking earlier and both agreed that the dorrito commercial was about the only one that was a 2million dollar one.. couple others were ok but dumb................. and ya ceez i feal ya i gotta a high maintenece wife also.. she was an actress from l.a. and likes all the big money chit also


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:04 AM~16545225
> *my wife and me were talking earlier and both agreed that the dorrito commercial was about the only one that was a 2million dollar one.. couple others were ok but dumb.................      and ya ceez i feal ya i gotta a high maintenece wife also.. she was an actress from l.a. and likes all the big money chit also
> *



LOL...Nah...Tiff isnt that bad. I was just playing. I actually really lucked out with her. She is really down to earth, great person, amazing mom and has always had my back since day one. I couldnt ask for anything more. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

nice... my wife is a great mom, and has alot of friends still in the acting world, but she drives me nuts... she hates it here in cold ass colorado and everytime it snows i gotta hear about how bad this town sucks... lol, chicks,,, what you gonna do?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:15 AM~16545336
> *nice... my wife is a great mom, and has alot of friends still in the acting world, but she drives me nuts... she hates it here in cold ass colorado and everytime it snows i gotta hear about how bad this town sucks... lol, chicks,,, what you gonna do?
> *


 :biggrin: We all complain when it snows... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

think i complain when it snows,rains,and is sunny.... chicks are nuts but i cant help it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up peeps? What do you guys do to get your classic steering wheels fixed? Im not finding and NOS or reproduction units and the only place i found on the web that restores old steering wheels said they cant fix mine.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:20 AM~16545378
> *think i complain when it snows,rains,and is sunny.... chicks are nuts but i cant help it
> *


I know itz either too cold, too hot, too windy or something!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im crashing though... talk to everyone later!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:15 AM~16545336
> *nice... my wife is a great mom, and has alot of friends still in the acting world, but she drives me nuts... she hates it here in cold ass colorado and everytime it snows i gotta hear about how bad this town sucks... lol, chicks,,, what you gonna do?
> *


 :roflmao: I just nod and smile my friend!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2010, 12:26 AM~16545443
> *Im crashing though... talk to everyone later!!!
> *


Later homie


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, ya me too, my wife just sent me a text bitchn to goto bed.... (guess she has a scratch i need to itch)...later brothers...... if you get bored goto to my paint and body section and help my build up the post count up there and post some pics......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 8 2010, 12:34 AM~16545558
> *lol, ya me too, my wife just sent me a text bitchn to goto bed.... (guess she has a scratch i need to itch)...later brothers...... if you get bored goto to my paint and body section and help my build up the post count up there and post some pics......
> *



Have a good night homie!! TCB homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:35 AM~16545570
> *Have a good night homie!! TCB homie!
> *


what up Doggie??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 05:31 AM~16547124
> *what up Doggie??
> *



Just working homie, how you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:11 AM~16547201
> *Just working homie, how you been?
> *


I'm doing good just waiting to go home I have 3 hrs left


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:12 AM~16547203
> *I'm doing good just waiting to go home I have 3 hrs left
> *



What time did you go in tonight? Yea, I only have a couple hours left here. Thank god its been mostly quiet so I have been able to catch up on some work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:13 AM~16547207
> *What time did you go in tonight? Yea, I only have a couple hours left here. Thank god its been mostly quiet so I have been able to catch up on some work.
> *


I work 12 am to 8 am sunday morning through thursday morning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:20 AM~16547232
> *I work 12 am to 8 am sunday morning through thursday morning
> *


Thats cool primo. I got the pleasure of meeting one of your club members on Saturday at the meeting. Really down to earth cat!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:24 AM~16547244
> *Thats cool primo. I got the pleasure of meeting one of your club members on Saturday at the meeting. Really down to earth cat!
> *


He's my brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:25 AM~16547246
> *He's my brother
> *



Oh right on, I didnt get to meet Larry but I got to meet the next best thing :biggrin: 
Your brother is a good guy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:33 AM~16547260
> *Oh right on, I didnt get to meet Larry but I got to meet the next best thing  :biggrin:
> Your brother is a good guy.
> *


 :cheesy: I see you reppin City Wide thats cool bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:38 AM~16547271
> *:cheesy: I see you reppin City Wide thats cool bro
> *



Yea....The City Wide Family has always been cool to me and shown me a lot of heart. 
Got a lot of work ahead of me to get the Denver Chapter off the ground though. I got nothing but time tho. 

Plus I got tired of Rich and Chris hitting on me







j/k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:43 AM~16547283
> *Yea....The City Wide Family has always been cool to me and shown me a lot of heart.
> Got a lot of work ahead of me to get the Denver Chapter off the ground though. I got nothing but time tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:45 AM~16547285
> *
> *



You guys get a lot of snow down there?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 05:43 AM~16547283
> *Yea....The City Wide Family has always been cool to me and shown me a lot of heart.
> Got a lot of work ahead of me to get the Denver Chapter off the ground though. I got nothing but time tho.
> 
> ...


RICH>>> everyone in here has seen what happens when Rich drinks.


and i want to remind Izzy that i had his back going to BK(no ****)
and it was a small chicken sandwich..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 8 2010, 07:49 AM~16547651
> *RICH>>>  everyone in here has seen what happens when Rich drinks.
> and i want to remind Izzy that i had his back going to BK(no ****)
> and it was a small chicken sandwich..... :biggrin:
> *


What does Rich do when he drinks? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2010, 09:08 AM~16547754
> *What does Rich do when he drinks? :dunno:
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

:nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2010, 09:09 AM~16547760
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO whutz crackin'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2010, 08:09 AM~16547760
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 8 2010, 01:20 AM~16545380
> *What up peeps? What do you guys do to get your classic steering wheels fixed? Im not finding and NOS or reproduction units and the only place i found on the web that restores old steering wheels said they cant fix mine.
> *


THIS COMPANY MAKES A KIT, TO FIX YOURS.  
http://search.eastwood.com/search?p=R&srid...score&view=grid


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 07:11 AM~16547201
> *Just working homie, how you been?
> *


CEEZ, YOU LOOKING FOR KNOCK-OFFS. HERE IS SOME.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525327


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut Up CO!

Just got back into town lastnite and had a "warm" welcoming home. :uh: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the Saints and the nuggets the other nite.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 12:42 PM~16549195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this place has been a ghost town bRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2010, 02:02 PM~16549714
> *this place has been a ghost town bRO
> *


Cuz we been M.I.A.! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 02:07 PM~16549760
> *Cuz we been M.I.A.! :biggrin:
> *




do you have a mouse in your pocket :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 02:07 PM~16549760
> *Cuz we been M.I.A.! :biggrin:
> *


Your right I haven't seen much Rollerz on LIL lately on the Co topic that is.Just Chuck and Ralph every once in a while


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:47 AM~16547289
> *You guys get a lot of snow down there?
> *


not really just enough to cover everything thats all.. How about up there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 8 2010, 10:42 AM~16548327
> *CEEZ, YOU LOOKING FOR KNOCK-OFFS. HERE IS SOME.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525327
> *



Good looking out homie! Thank you.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 02:21 PM~16549882
> *not really just enough to cover everything thats all.. How about up there?
> *


 still snowing. Just making everything icy around here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 02:28 PM~16549947
> * still snowing. Just making everything icy around here
> *


It's barely coming down here not much at all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 8 2010, 10:49 AM~16548390
> *Wut Up CO!
> 
> Just got back into town lastnite and had a "warm" welcoming home.  :uh:
> ...



Welcome back homie. How did it go?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 03:02 PM~16550337
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 03:21 PM~16550510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 03:25 PM~16550552
> *Thanks!
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 02:30 PM~16549964
> *Welcome back homie. How did it go?
> *


Thanks. It was cool. We went to San juan PR, St Martin, Tortola, and Nassau. It was a nice getaway. Only problem is once you been on a boat so long when you get back onto land you still feel like your rockin around on some waves, or maybe it was just the drinks :cheesy: I will try to figure out how to post some pix and i will post some of the trip up.

How you been homie? I see you chose city wide huh? :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 8 2010, 04:33 PM~16551104
> *:cheesy:
> *




come by the house im bored :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 8 2010, 07:49 AM~16547651
> *RICH>>>  everyone in here has seen what happens when Rich drinks.
> and i want to remind Izzy that i had his back going to BK(no ****)
> and it was a small chicken sandwich..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes you did Homie!!! Just to find out Nobody wanted seafood...lol!!!

And it was a small chicken sandwich, almost appetizer status :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 8 2010, 03:54 PM~16550794
> *Thanks. It was cool. We went to San juan PR, St Martin, Tortola, and Nassau. It was a nice getaway. Only problem is once you been on a boat so long when you get back onto land you still feel like your rockin around on some waves, or maybe it was just the drinks  :cheesy:  I will try to figure out how to post some pix and i will post some of the trip up.
> 
> How you been homie? I see you chose city wide huh?  :biggrin:
> *



Nice, sounds like a good time. I can't wait to take my family on a cruise like that.


Yea, City Wide was a great fit for my family and I. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16551476
> *What up Colorado :biggrin:
> *



Que de nuevo Boriqua!?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 04:54 PM~16551778
> *Nice, sounds like a good time. I can't wait to take my family on a cruise like that.
> Yea, City Wide was a great fit for my family and I. :biggrin:
> *



What up BigCeez!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 04:59 PM~16551828
> *Que de nuevo Boriqua!?
> *


Aqui bro!!!!!! Almost time to go Home!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2010, 04:16 PM~16551457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yes you did Homie!!! Just to find out Nobody wanted seafood...lol!!!
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 8 2010, 04:33 PM~16551104
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 05:54 PM~16551778
> *Nice, sounds like a good time. I can't wait to take my family on a cruise like that.
> Yea, City Wide was a great fit for my family and I. :biggrin:
> *


You can find them cheap. I get e-mails from travelzoo about their weekly specials, this one was 7 days and was like 380 a person i think and that includes all meals even.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 8 2010, 07:46 PM~16552838
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 8 2010, 07:34 PM~16552728
> *You can find them cheap. I get e-mails from travelzoo about their weekly specials, this one was 7 days and was like 380 a person i think and that includes all meals even.
> *



Nice...gotta save up some money after the summer...but first things first...gotta finish the ranfla! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM~16553509
> *Nice...gotta save up some money after the summer...but first things first...gotta finish the ranfla!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

had a great time tonight SHOW OFF C C invited me to there club meeting 2 judge there club model contest.much respect to them guys.clubs uniting its a great thing!lets keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

any one got some stocks for a navigator? my wife hit a curb today and now im looking for a quick (cheap) fix


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 8 2010, 10:32 PM~16554740
> *had a great time tonight SHOW OFF C C invited me to there club meeting 2 judge there club model contest.much respect to them guys.clubs uniting its a great thing!lets keep it up. :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: CLUB MODEL !!??

Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:54 PM~16555025
> *:wow: CLUB MODEL !!??
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

You a clown Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2010, 11:44 PM~16555629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You a clown Homie!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2010, 11:44 PM~16555629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You a clown Homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


das reel tok


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:42 AM~16549195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean??


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove


What up Baller!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 12:23 AM~16556103
> *Whats up Sean??
> *


*Nada bRO, what's good with you homie? How's the 9 coming?*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM~16553509
> *Nice...gotta save up some money after the summer...but first things first...gotta finish the ranfla!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I need to get my ass in gear now and get mine together!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 9 2010, 12:26 AM~16556135
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIKSIX, AllHustle NoLove
> What up Baller!
> *


*Baller? You must have me twisted for someone else :biggrin: What's Shyn'n my bROther?*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 9 2010, 12:33 AM~16556200
> *:yes:  I need to get my ass in gear now and get mine together!
> *



Let me know if you need help, I have access to a cherry picker now.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MOST HATED CAR CLUB SINCE 1999 BUT BEEN DOING IT WAY BEFORE THAT SO TRY AND CATCH UP AND WHEN YOU DO WE WILL STILL BE 10 STEPS AHEAD OF YOU.



I like :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 9 2010, 12:33 AM~16556210
> *Let me know if you need help, I have access to a cherry picker now.
> *


 :0 When this weather clears up let me know when you have free time and we can do the damn thing! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 9 2010, 12:37 AM~16556244
> *:0  When this weather clears up let me know when you have free time and we can do the damn thing!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

I have a couple engine swaps I have to work on this next month. :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 9 2010, 12:39 AM~16556271
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a couple engine swaps I have to work on this next month.  :wow:
> *


Damn you a busy guy! Wut they for?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 9 2010, 12:44 AM~16556320
> *Damn you a busy guy! Wut they for?
> *



Big Body Caddy....72 Monte...and we got to get yours together! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2010, 12:34 AM~16556221
> *MOST HATED CAR CLUB SINCE 1999 BUT BEEN DOING IT WAY BEFORE THAT SO TRY AND CATCH UP AND WHEN YOU DO WE WILL STILL BE 10 STEPS AHEAD OF YOU.
> I like  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Sean  the 9 is going okay I'm kind of waiting out this cold weather and once it's nice I'll jump back on it. it's not like if I busted ass it's gonna be out this summer so why struggle in the cold for nothing :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 9 2010, 01:36 AM~16556237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE BACKROUND IN YOUR PIC. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 02:24 AM~16557069
> *I LOVE THE BACKROUND IN YOUR PIC. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


me too my screen must be dark I didn't catch it until you said :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 03:35 AM~16557129
> *me too my screen must be dark I didn't catch it until you said :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/1592016345.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 02:24 AM~16557069
> *I LOVE THE BACKROUND IN YOUR PIC. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Good catch...didnt even notice that either


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 9 2010, 06:33 AM~16557988
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

whats good co :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 06:03 AM~16557741
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/1592016345.html
> *


NICE.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 9 2010, 12:58 AM~16556449
> *Big Body Caddy....72 Monte...and we got to get yours together!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Are those your new club members rides or somethin?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Feb 9 2010, 12:36 AM~16556237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Whutz Crackin'??? The sun is out today!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 11:53 AM~16559464
> *Whut Up CO!!! Whutz Crackin'??? The sun is out today!!!
> *


IT IS. :cheesy: BUT, IT IS STILL FUCKIN 11 DEGREES OUTSIDE.  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 10:57 AM~16559519
> *IT IS. :cheesy:  BUT, IT IS STILL FUCKIN 11 DEGREES OUTSIDE.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know!!! :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Impala...=item1c0ff133fe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 09:59 AM~16559538
> *:biggrin: I know!!!  :angry:
> *


I had to take a lil stroll for the fuck of it with the top down in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 11:50 AM~16560006
> *I had to take a lil stroll for the fuck of it with the top down in the snow :biggrin:
> *


damn... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:26 AM~16559766
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Impala...=item1c0ff133fe
> 
> *


might go for cheap!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 10:53 AM~16560041
> *might go for cheap!!!
> *


especially with the vin tags off,that's not good....I say 6500


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 11:54 AM~16560052
> *especially with the vin tags off,that's not good....I say 6500
> *


 :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 12:50 PM~16560006
> *I had to take a lil stroll for the fuck of it with the top down in the snow :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:07 AM~16560152
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:
> *


I just took a few pics right before I left but I only took it to 7-eleven and back
you shoulda seen the look on peoples faces :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 01:13 PM~16560225
> *I just took a few pics right before I left but I only took it to 7-eleven and back
> you shoulda seen the look on peoples faces :biggrin:
> *


I BET. :loco: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 01:14 PM~16560250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO THOSE SNOW TIRES WORK? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:18 AM~16560293
> *HOW DO THOSE SNOW TIRES WORK? :biggrin:
> *


Like shit  
That will be the last time I drive in this much snow
Plus the power didn't help much,the car was sliding everywhere
I just did it to say I did it...... :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 12:13 PM~16560225
> *I just took a few pics right before I left but I only took it to 7-eleven and back
> you shoulda seen the look on peoples faces :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 9 2010, 10:45 AM~16559390
> *:yes:  Are those your new club members rides or somethin?
> *



:biggrin: somethin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I used drive my blazer with 13s on in the snow it actually handled good I thought


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2010, 12:44 PM~16561020
> *I used drive my blazer with 13s on in the snow it actually handled good I thought
> *


I think I need tires :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 03:37 PM~16561465
> *I think I need tires :happysad:
> *


Or don't drive in the snow? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Avi


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 03:44 PM~16561522
> *Nice Avi
> *


THANKS. :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16561877
> *I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:
> *



:0 

That was a pretty badass bike Homie!!! Why did you sell it??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 03:28 PM~16561877
> *I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:
> *



Bitter sweet homie.....I will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just had to apply for a new unemployment claim
i'm only gonna be getting $290 a week......
Hopefully I will find work soon hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16561877
> *I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:
> *


Congrats Larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 03:36 PM~16561946
> *Just had to apply for a new unemployment claim
> i'm only gonna be getting $290 a week......
> Hopefully I will find work soon hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 03:28 PM~16561877
> *I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:
> *


Congrats... money for the '59!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 03:36 PM~16561946
> *Just had to apply for a new unemployment claim
> i'm only gonna be getting $290 a week......
> Hopefully I will find work soon hno:
> *


 got ya in my prayers homie.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 04:28 PM~16561877
> *I just sold my bike maybe you'll see it up there Ceasar :tears:
> *


WITH YOUR TALENT, YOU WILL BUILD AN EVEN BETTER ONE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16562017
> * got ya in my prayers homie.
> *


thanks bro i appreciate it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TRANSPORT COMPANY JUST CALLED AND THEY ARE PICKING MY REGAL UP TOMORROW IN FLORIDA. I FELL BAD FOR THERE DRIVE, WITH THE WEATHER THE WAY IT IS. hno: 



















I CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE A CAR TO DRIVE, NO CAR FOR A YEAR SUCKS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Feb 9 2010, 03:33 PM~16561918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Chuck I really appreciate that. I already have another stock one in the back yard waiting. I sold it because like Fes said either money for the 59 and some for my other bike build or I"m gonna buy another ride because like Chuck said no ride for years is gonna suck.I also sold it because I seen alot of those bobbers and alot similar to mine but different you know so this next one I'm gonna do a springer front end and full fenders and red n white paint


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully this one arrives safely Chucks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 04:56 PM~16562177
> *Hopefully this one arrives safely Chucks
> *


 :x:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 02:55 PM~16562166
> *Thanx Chuck I really appreciate that. I already have another stock one in the back yard waiting. I sold it because like Fes said either money for the 59 and some for my other bike build or I"m gonna buy another ride because like Chuck said no ride for years is gonna suck.I also sold it because I seen alot of those bobbers and alot similar to mine but different you know so this next one I'm gonna do a springer front end and full fenders and red n white paint
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 03:55 PM~16562166
> *Thanx Chuck I really appreciate that. I already have another stock one in the back yard waiting. I sold it because like Fes said either money for the 59 and some for my other bike build or I"m gonna buy another ride because like Chuck said no ride for years is gonna suck.I also sold it because I seen alot of those bobbers and alot similar to mine but different you know so this next one I'm gonna do a springer front end and full fenders and red n white paint
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 04:55 PM~16562166
> *Thanx Chuck I really appreciate that. I already have another stock one in the back yard waiting. I sold it because like Fes said either money for the 59 and some for my other bike build or I"m gonna buy another ride because like Chuck said no ride for years is gonna suck.I also sold it because I seen alot of those bobbers and alot similar to mine but different you know so this next one I'm gonna do a springer front end and full fenders and red n white paint
> *


I FEEL YA, BACK IN 1995 I SOLD MY 63 SS IMPALA TO FUND MY DAYTONS AND HYDROS FOR THE 65, I STILL MISS THAT CAR TO THIS DAY. :tears:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*


Boricua's up in here!!!! :biggrin: 

Wuz up pana??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

don't know if this is of value or helps Larry but
http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/1591898140.html


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2010, 03:55 PM~16562166
> *Thanx Chuck I really appreciate that. I already have another stock one in the back yard waiting. I sold it because like Fes said either money for the 59 and some for my other bike build or I"m gonna buy another ride because like Chuck said no ride for years is gonna suck.I also sold it because I seen alot of those bobbers and alot similar to mine but different you know so this next one I'm gonna do a springer front end and full fenders and red n white paint
> *


 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 9 2010, 01:20 PM~16560846
> *:biggrin: somethin
> *


Let me know if i can help at all.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 04:04 PM~16562265
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> Boricua's up in here!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Que pajo!!! Jus' chillin' over here, you know!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 03:50 PM~16562099
> *TRANSPORT COMPANY JUST CALLED AND THEY ARE PICKING MY REGAL UP TOMORROW IN FLORIDA. I FELL BAD FOR THERE DRIVE, WITH THE WEATHER THE WAY IT IS. hno:
> 
> 
> ...



dont you drive the 65?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 05:09 PM~16562967
> *don't know if this is of value or helps Larry but
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/1591898140.html
> *


I already have a 59 4dr in my back yard :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16563190
> *Let me know if i can help at all.
> *




Gracias homie. pm me your number. I broke my phone last week n had to get a new one.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 9 2010, 07:09 PM~16563517
> *dont you drive the 65?
> *


NOT REALLY. IT IS A NO SNOW CAR. :biggrin: THE REGAL IS GOING TO BE MY DAILY FOR NOW.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 9 2010, 05:45 PM~16563874
> *NOT REALLY. IT IS A NO SNOW CAR. :biggrin: THE REGAL IS GOING TO BE MY DAILY FOR NOW.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well good news i landed a job back in the oil field with a company i used to work around. So now i'll be back home with the fam instead of living in a damn motel for the week. They are going to pay me 25 a day just to come to work but i do have to drive my vehicle round trip of 80 miles a day.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 02:37 PM~16561465
> *I think I need tires :happysad:
> *


Yeah you do i saw yours and realized i had more tread on my shoes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16563945
> *Well good news i landed a job back in the oil field with a company i used to work around. So now i'll be back home with the fam instead of living in a damn motel for the week. They are going to pay me 25 a day just to come to work but i do have to drive my vehicle round trip of 80 miles a day.
> *


Congrats Ivan I am happy for you
Any way you can put in a good word to the Employment Gods for me? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 9 2010, 05:54 PM~16563975
> *Yeah you do i saw yours and realized i had more tread on my shoes
> *


Yeah I kick myself in the ass for selling my last ones 
i decided to keep them but the guy I sold them to gave me a good deal on daytons....so................... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 9 2010, 05:54 PM~16563975
> *Yeah you do i saw yours and realized i had more tread on my shoes
> *


On a side note how the hell you gonna have more tread on those Hush Puppies ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16563945
> *Well good news i landed a job back in the oil field with a company i used to work around. So now i'll be back home with the fam instead of living in a damn motel for the week. They are going to pay me 25 a day just to come to work but i do have to drive my vehicle round trip of 80 miles a day.
> *


Good to hear! being away from the family and livin out of a suitcase sucks!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it just me or do these 88 spoke D's look familiar
I mean white drums and everything
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1593817290.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16564338
> *Is it just me or do these 88 spoke D's look familiar
> I mean white drums and everything
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1593817290.html
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:49 PM~16563911
> *:loco:
> *


CRAZY LIKE A FOX. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 06:25 PM~16564367
> *:dunno:
> *


those are mine :biggrin: 
somebody is trying to scam someone :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:27 PM~16564388
> *those are mine :biggrin:
> somebody is trying to scam someone :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 06:35 PM~16564474
> *:wow:
> *


I just asked for a pic of them on the car to see how they look :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:41 PM~16564545
> *I just asked for a pic of them on the car to see how they look :biggrin:
> *


I was about to tell you to try and buy your own rims!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 06:42 PM~16564553
> *I was about to tell you to try and buy your own rims!!!
> *


imma see how they try to scam me :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:43 PM~16564574
> *imma see how they try to scam me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: keep us updated!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:43 PM~16564574
> *imma see how they try to scam me :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 9 2010, 05:54 PM~16563975
> *Yeah you do i saw yours and realized i had more tread on my shoes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 9 2010, 07:50 PM~16565487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!! :wave: :wave: 

Sittin here at work tryin to get these Toyota Recalls done  

Whats everyone up 2??


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:27 PM~16564388
> *those are mine :biggrin:
> somebody is trying to scam someone :angry:
> *


This shit is getting out of hand, craigslist is full of scamers  
Its actually kinda sad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 07:58 PM~16565630
> *What up everyone!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Sittin here at work tryin to get these Toyota Recalls done
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 08:08 PM~16565757
> *:0
> *



Datz what I said!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:58 PM~16565624
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


its ok roy just playin i know when you do get new ones it will be with new dees with em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16565630
> *What up everyone!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Sittin here at work tryin to get these Toyota Recalls done
> ...


Thatz why you guys are doin' recalls!!! Cuz you all up on Lay It Low during work!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16566024
> *Thatz why you guys are doin' recalls!!! Cuz you all up on Lay It Low during work!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


This is true!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Feb 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16566019
> *its ok roy just playin i know when you do get new ones it will be with new dees with em
> *


I wish bro,but I'll be back at that point soon


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *FIRMEX*, sasisneros


:wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16566479
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FIRMEX, sasisneros
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup homie! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 09:24 PM~16566047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is true!!!
> *


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:22 PM~16564338
> *Is it just me or do these 88 spoke D's look familiar
> I mean white drums and everything
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1593817290.html
> *


damn thats crazy shit id flag the fuck out them fools i did now everyone else flag it fkk it :drama: :drama: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564599
> *:biggrin: keep us updated!!!
> *


I do have a pic of the car and the rims. let me know what you think. you can also call 315-395-9777


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP COLORADO.. hows everyone doing this fine eve lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn....kinda slow in here tonight.

What up CO :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 9 2010, 10:50 PM~16568559
> *Damn....kinda slow in here tonight.
> 
> What up CO :biggrin:
> *



what up izz


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16565708
> *This shit is getting out of hand, craigslist is full of scamers
> Its actually kinda sad
> *


yeah it sux and you can't list shit without getting 100 emails of insurance scams and job offers and check fraud.When I sold my elco someone had it listed in another state and I called him on the phone on it.Once I told him I was the owner he started studdering and all kinds of shit


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16568545
> *I do have a pic of the car and the rims. let me know what you think. you can also call 315-395-9777
> *


WHERE'S THE PIC. :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 10:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 08:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *


Good to see you home safe Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 08:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 08:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *



Welcome back Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What's happenin Colorado!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16568583
> *what up izz
> *



What up Homie!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Who's Ready to cruise the parks this summer uffin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 10 2010, 01:16 PM~16571974
> *Who's Ready to cruise the parks this summer uffin:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 10 2010, 11:22 AM~16572031
> *:werd:  :yes:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

DAMN IVAN, YOU NOT WORKING TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up CHANGING MINDZ


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2010, 01:12 PM~16572387
> *What's up CHANGING MINDZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 09:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO?!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2010, 01:45 PM~16572624
> *:wave:
> *



buddy i went by your house yesterday but nobody there


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Anybody intrested in this old school steering wheel $100 fresh chrome


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 10 2010, 06:12 PM~16574489
> *Anybody intrested in this old school steering wheel $100 fresh chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

me


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 10 2010, 12:53 PM~16572250
> *DAMN IVAN, YOU NOT WORKING TODAY? :biggrin:
> *


yes i did


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2010, 04:31 PM~16574062
> *buddy i went by your house yesterday but nobody there
> *



Yeah i was helping my homegirl spend her income tax money :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16575848
> *Yeah i was helping my homegirl spend her income tax money  :biggrin:
> *


What did you get out of it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2010, 09:37 AM~16570884
> *What's going on Colorado. well Im back and ready to cruise :biggrin:
> *


*Glad to see you made it back safe Carnal!  *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16577104
> *Glad to see you made it back safe Carnal!
> *



whats up prezdent


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 10 2010, 04:47 PM~16574878
> *:wow:
> *


lol..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 11:14 AM~16560250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16576641
> *What did you get out of it
> *


not much but the usual.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 10 2010, 10:13 AM~16571531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies, It feels good to be back I just got to get adjusted to the time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 11 2010, 03:54 AM~16580457
> *Thanks homies, It feels good to be back I just got to get adjusted to the time
> *


it's Hammer time whats to adjust :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 06:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...


powdercoating always looks nice, and you dont have to worry about any parts rusting togeather


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 06:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me for wut you want. Wut you gonna paint the body?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 05:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

Looks good!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 06:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: Too much red!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 05:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...



waaaaaaaaaaaaay to much red do it all blue it will look way better more custom red to me says hotrod


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Larry is a blood from the streets of La Junta thats why he sports red all the damn time. I would paint the belly and frame red like you want Larry just dont go overboard like that guy di and paint the a arms and axle. It does look nice just way to much red.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I would say go black with red accents.
alot easier to clean and it will hold value among other enthusiasts in case you find that 57 you want :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Here ya go JR*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-63-64...=item2c5307a801


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 10 2010, 04:12 PM~16574489
> *Anybody intrested in this old school steering wheel $100 fresh chrome
> 
> 
> ...


i am


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

blue belly and frame. The cars a piece of shit but you get the idea


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 12:50 PM~16583660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DONT LOOK LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT TO ME IVAN....KEEP SMASHEN HOMIE!!!!* :wow: :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 11 2010, 10:42 AM~16582050
> *Looks good to me for wut you want. Wut you gonna paint the body?
> *


the car is gonna be cherry red with a white top and white fins


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 02:07 PM~16583789
> *the car is gonna be cherry red with a white top and white fins
> *


Call her Christine bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Gotta love these cold mornings in the Rockies* :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Feb 11 2010, 11:51 AM~16582600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want you to be able to tell it has been totally restored and once I build this car Roy there is no more selling or anything like that I'm tired of that shit.. So do you guys think red frame with black suspension?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:08 PM~16583803
> *Call her Christine bro
> *


It feels that way bro when your behind the wheel you know the red interior :biggrin: whats up man no work today??I better get outside and do something on my ride for a little :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 01:09 PM~16583806
> *I just want you to be able to tell it has been totally restored and once I build this car Roy there is no more selling or anything like that I'm tired of that shit.. So do you guys think red frame with black suspension?
> *


Go all Red everywhere and call it "that time of the month" :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 02:10 PM~16583817
> *It feels that way bro when your behind the wheel you know the red interior :biggrin: whats up man no work today??I better get outside and do something on my ride for a little :biggrin:
> *


nope no work till monday with my new job. i may do some things to the car just not sure where to start i still have to shim this chrome mini starter on the cutty.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I was thinking black suspension to break it up some. Black powder coat


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 02:07 PM~16583789
> *the car is gonna be cherry red with a white top and white fins
> *


Thats gonna look sick! I personally like the all red, just not that shade. Either way would look good, or you could candy it out, just depends on how hard your gonna drive it.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:50 PM~16583660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THAT IT LOOKS REALLY NICE IVAN, KEEP AT IT AND YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU WANT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16583902
> *I THINK THAT IT LOOKS REALLY NICE IVAN, KEEP AT IT AND YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU WANT.
> *


It will be done one day......Well that's if the world don't end iin December of 2012 like they say :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 01:25 PM~16583953
> *It will be done one day......Well that's if the world don't end iin December of 2012 like they say :biggrin:
> *


JK Ivan.....get that fucker done already I know you got the money,and Colorado needs a new headturner


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 03:25 PM~16583953
> *It will be done one day......Well that's if the world don't end iin December of 2012 like they say :biggrin:
> *


IF THE WORLD ENDS...........THEN I WILL JUST 3 WHEEL INTO THE CENTER OF IT AND CALL IT A DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 02:27 PM~16583964
> *JK Ivan.....get that fucker done already I know you got the money,and Colorado needs a new headturner
> *


Shit now i have to take my daughter to the dentist and drop a few grand .Oh well all part of being a dad . I didnt think they would be making me broke so eary though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 01:40 PM~16584088
> *Shit now i have to take my daughter to the dentist and drop a few grand .Oh well all part of being a dad . I didnt think they would be making me broke so eary though.
> *


Better get some good dental care.That shit adds up quick. :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

And not alot of companies offer dental and vision so you end up being blind and with your teeth falling out.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Larry westside rider is parting out a 59 4 door hit him up for parts . My cousin Anthony bought a 63 from him so hes a cool dude.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 03:50 PM~16584165
> *And not alot of companies offer dental and vision so you end up being blind and with your teeth falling out.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 01:52 PM~16584190
> *Hey Larry westside rider is parting out a 59 4 door hit him up for parts . My cousin Anthony bought a 63 from him so hes a cool dude.
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY, WHY IS IT GOING TO SNOW ON THE WEEKEND. CAN'T WE GET A BRAKE AND HAVE SOME NICE WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 11 2010, 01:59 PM~16584263
> *ROY, WHY IS IT GOING TO SNOW ON THE WEEKEND. CAN'T WE GET A BRAKE AND HAVE SOME NICE WEATHER FOR THE WEEKEND.
> *


Just my luck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:52 PM~16584190
> *Hey Larry westside rider is parting out a 59 4 door hit him up for parts . My cousin Anthony bought a 63 from him so hes a cool dude.
> *


I got most of the parts I need in my backyard but I do see the lower trim that I am interested in I'm gonna hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 11 2010, 02:18 PM~16583884
> *Thats gonna look sick! I personally like the all red, just not that shade. Either way would look good, or you could candy it out, just depends on how hard your gonna drive it.
> *


I had candy paint and never again for me I'm going with that classic look you can't loose there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 11 2010, 02:30 PM~16583998
> *IF THE WORLD ENDS...........THEN I WILL JUST 3 WHEEL INTO THE CENTER OF IT AND CALL IT A DAY. :biggrin:
> *


das funny :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2010, 05:18 PM~16585557
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


wuz good fawker :werd: :x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16585743
> *wuz good fawker :werd:  :x:
> *


Whut Up!!! Obviously got my computer back!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16585748
> *Whut Up!!! Obviously got my computer back!!!
> *


ya i saw that dude hey what u thing bout chapos rims on da cutty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 11 2010, 05:37 PM~16585760
> *ya i saw that dude hey what u thing bout chapos rims on da cutty
> *


Well you know there not perfect!!! :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16585748
> *Whut Up!!! Obviously got my computer back!!!
> *


what happened couldn't make the payment and got it repo'd??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 05:56 PM~16585931
> *what happened couldn't make the payment and got it repo'd??
> *


:roflmao: nah my girl was on the computer a couple of nights ago and fucked something up!!! Took it to the homie to get it fix... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2010, 06:12 PM~16586086
> *:roflmao: nah my girl was on the computer a couple of nights ago and fucked something up!!! Took it to the homie to get it fix...  :biggrin:
> *


watching alot of porn does that shit bro why you blaming it on your girl.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 11 2010, 06:56 PM~16587109
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
you musta heard the word porn huh? :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16587120
> *:wave:
> you musta heard the word porn huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

OK ALL just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......


FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE" 
JUNE 27,2010 @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
7A.M. - 5P.M.


I WILL GET MORE INFO OUT SOON
just wanted to get the date out there :biggrin:



perfect timing Max....i will hold you to our conversation...j/k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 07:44 PM~16587018
> *watching alot of porn does that shit bro why you blaming it on your girl.
> *


 :roflmao: I'll look in off topic at pics and shit like that but I don't be all in the porn sites and shit... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 9 2010, 11:01 PM~16568690
> *what up chris
> *


you talking to me?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16587789
> *you talking to me?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...


this is definately going to be a fun event for the ridaz and their families...
there will be activities and bounce houses and water slides and discounts for the game
and stuff inside....door prizes and a few trophies

like i said i will have more info real soon .....
i am just real excited we really dont have anything for ourselves here in the springs other
than cinco but i would like to extend this out to pueblo, denver, la junta, greeley, etc...ALL CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 09:04 PM~16587875
> *this is definately going to be a fun event for the ridaz and their families...
> there will be activities and bounce houses and water slides and discounts for the game
> and stuff inside....door prizes and a few trophies
> ...


But we about to change that shit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to City Wide for making something happen


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...



I will be there with balls on!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16588280
> *I will be there with balls on!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 11 2010, 03:49 PM~16584721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 05:08 AM~16580629
> *as you guys know I"m doing more of an original ride but I want to paint the belly and frame red incase I change my mind and can just chrome the suspension and won't have to pull the frame because even if I lift my ride it will be a lay n play or possibly a pesco setup but I doubt I"ll lift it. I was gonna do black suspension and red frame but what do you guys think about all red I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Looks good like that


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...


What it do Co can't wait ill try to get one of the projects to hobble over to the show


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 12:50 PM~16583660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16588280
> *I will be there with balls on!
> *


HOLY NUT SACK BATMAN! :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16588341
> *:dunno:
> *


I meant bells on. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16588498
> *I hear ya!
> Wut up Ceez!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Primo ?!?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, BigCeez,* impala63*

What up *MOST HATED*??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2010, 11:24 PM~16589459
> *I meant bells on. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16589478
> *What's up Primo ?!?
> *


Chillin homie, bout to pass out for the nite.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co.. i see you big homie in the online list whats up denver cc


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 08:04 PM~16587875
> *this is definately going to be a fun event for the ridaz and their families...
> there will be activities and bounce houses and water slides and discounts for the game
> and stuff inside....door prizes and a few trophies
> ...


i posted on the cla webssite.. and will update when you get more info...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

2 Members: MEMORIESCC, cl1965ss


whats up cl1965ss... :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 11 2010, 09:46 PM~16587648
> *OK ALL  just got done with meeting with a venue for our event this summer......
> FIRST ANNUAL CITYWIDE AND MR BIGGS "SHOW AND SHINE"
> JUNE 27,2010  @MR BIGGS(OBVIOUSLY)
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:59 AM~16590766
> *2 Members: MEMORIESCC, cl1965ss
> whats up cl1965ss... :wave:
> *


 :wave: . I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

same here..... long day


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 12 2010, 03:05 AM~16590800
> *same here..... long day
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 11:29 PM~16589502
> *3 Members: MOSTHATED CC, BigCeez, impala63
> 
> What up MOST HATED??
> *


Not much.just trying to catch up.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 12 2010, 12:56 AM~16590747
> *i posted on the cla webssite.. and will update when you get more info...
> *


thanks


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *curiousdos*


What up bro :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Goodmorning....damn it's friday already huh.... :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 02:00 AM~16590774
> *:wave: . I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.
> *


work thats a good thing bro don't look so down :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:49 AM~16592209
> *Goodmorning....damn it's friday already huh.... :wave:
> *


ISN'T EVERYDAY FRIDAY FOR YOU? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Mile High!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 AM~16592620
> *Good morning Mile High!!
> *


Whutz Good Pana!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 09:33 AM~16592502
> *ISN'T EVERYDAY FRIDAY FOR YOU?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah...well besides the payday part


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 10:49 AM~16592629
> *Whutz Good Pana!!!
> *


Divertiendo la vida Compadre! What's good Tio Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 10:53 AM~16592670
> *Divertiendo la vida Compadre! What's good Tio Fes?
> *


Nada ahi bregando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 10:55 AM~16592690
> *Nada ahi bregando!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: What you up to this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:03 AM~16592756
> *:biggrin: What you up to this weekend?
> *


Im sure I'll take the lady out and all that, but hopefully I do that Saturday night so I can stay home Sunday and watch The Daytona 500 and The NBA All Star Game!!! Yes I watch Nascar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:31 AM~16592495
> *work thats a good thing bro don't look so down :biggrin:
> *


IF IT WAS SOMETHING I WANTED TO DO. :happysad: 
I AM WORKING FROM 8AM TO 1AM, BUT ONLY GETTING PAID FROM 7:30PM TO 1AM. THE OTHER TIME IS PRO BONO, WATCHING THE KIDS ALLDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:05 PM~16592782
> *Im sure I'll take the lady out and all that, but hopefully I do that Saturday night so I can stay home Sunday and watch The Daytona 500 and The NBA All Star Game!!! Yes I watch Nascar!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I AM GOING TO BUY THE OLD LADY A LUMP OF COAL AND TELL HER TO SIT ON IT TILL IT TURNS INTO A DIAMOND. :biggrin: THEN, I WILL WATCH THE DAYTONA 500 ALSO. :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16592798
> *I AM GOING TO BUY THE OLD LADY A LUMP OF COAL AND TELL HER TO SIT ON IT TILL IT TURNS INTO A DIAMOND. :biggrin: THEN, I WILL WATCH THE DAYTONA 500 ALSO. :wow:
> *


 :wow: thutz a good idea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16592798
> *I AM GOING TO BUY THE OLD LADY A LUMP OF COAL AND TELL HER TO SIT ON IT TILL IT TURNS INTO A DIAMOND. :biggrin: THEN, I WILL WATCH THE DAYTONA 500 ALSO. :wow:
> *


I get so much shit for liking Nascar but who gives a shit!!! :biggrin: I don't force anyone to watch it!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

FEZ, DID YOU BUY THAT BOX OF 30 NOIDS? I SAW YOU LOOING AT IT.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:11 PM~16592845
> *I get so much shit for liking Nascar but who gives a shit!!!  :biggrin: I don't force anyone to watch it!!!
> *


MY DAD TOOK ME TO THE DAYTONA 500 IN 1981. :wow: I THINK THAT IS WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WITH CARS. I HAVE BEEN HOOKED EVER SINCE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:11 AM~16592846
> *FEZ, DID YOU BUY THAT BOX OF 30 NOIDS? I SAW YOU LOOING AT IT.
> *


Nah I didn't I was debating it though... I didn't want to get stuck w/ 15 or so extra solenoids that I didn't need!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:13 PM~16592868
> *Nah I didn't I was debating it though... I didn't want to get stuck w/ 15 or so extra solenoids that I didn't need!!!
> *


I WILL GO HALF.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 11:05 AM~16592782
> *Im sure I'll take the lady out and all that, but hopefully I do that Saturday night so I can stay home Sunday and watch The Daytona 500 and The NBA All Star Game!!! Yes I watch Nascar!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Sounds like a event filled weekend primo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:13 AM~16592865
> *MY DAD TOOK ME TO THE DAYTONA 500 IN 1981. :wow:  I THINK THAT IS WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WITH CARS. I HAVE BEEN HOOKED EVER SINCE.
> *


We use to be at the track every weekend when I lived in Puerto Rico, my pops was a drag racer... and I've only been to 1 Nationwide race since I've been here when PPIR was open...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:14 AM~16592883
> *I WILL GO HALF.
> *


  how you wanna do this!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:15 AM~16592889
> *:thumbsup: Sounds like a event field weekend primo!
> *


Yes it does... Whut are your plans???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:16 PM~16592896
> *We use to be at the track every weekend when I lived in Puerto Rico, my pops was a drag racer... and I've only been to 1 Nationwide race since I've been here when PPIR was open...
> *


I USED TO LIVE IN ST. THOMAS FROM 1977 TO 1981. WE USED TO GO TO PUERTO RICO ALL THE TIME BY BOAT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:18 AM~16592920
> *I USED TO LIVE IN ST. THOMAS FROM 1977 TO 1981. WE USED TO GO TO PUERTO RICO ALL THE TIME BY BOAT.
> *


Damn thatz whutz up!!! I use to hate boats!!! :biggrin: Is St. Thomas expensive to live at???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16592906
> * how you wanna do this!!!
> *


I WANT TO START CONVERTING MY NOIDS OVER TO ACCUMAXX I HAVE TWO THAT I BOUGHT AT THE DENVER SHOW FOR SOME XTRAS. HOW MANY DO YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAR? GIVE ME A WEEK OR SO TO COME UP WITH SOME CASH. I WILL BRING YOU THE CASH AND YOU CAN ORDER IT.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 11:17 AM~16592915
> *Yes it does... Whut are your plans???
> *



Trabajando como siempre....will do a romantical lunch on Sunday with the wifey...that's about it.

And no worries for watching NASCAR...I won't revoke your Boriqua card for it :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:21 PM~16592936
> *Damn thatz whutz up!!! I use to hate boats!!!  :biggrin: Is St. Thomas expensive to live at???
> *


IT WAS MY DAD'S FRIEND'S SAILBOAT. WE WOULD BE OUT ON IT FOR LIKE TWO WEEKS IN THE SUMMER. I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH IT COST TO LIVE THERE BACK THEN? I KNOW THAT MY DAD WAS MAKING $25 HOUR IN 1977. HE HAD HIS OWN BUSINESS AS A MECHANIC.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16592945
> *I WANT TO START CONVERTING MY NOIDS OVER TO ACCUMAXX I HAVE TWO THAT I BOUGHT AT THE DENVER SHOW FOR SOME XTRAS. HOW MANY DO YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAR? GIVE ME A WEEK OR SO TO COME UP WITH SOME CASH. I WILL BRING YOU THE CASH AND YOU CAN ORDER IT.
> *


  Just let me know im not sure how many I need but we'll work it out!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16592961
> *Trabajando como siempre....will do a romantical lunch on Sunday with the wifey...that's about it.
> 
> And no worries for watching NASCAR...I won't revoke your Boriqua card for it :biggrin:
> *


Thutz  

and thank you!!! :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 AM~16592970
> *IT WAS MY DAD'S FRIEND'S SAILBOAT. WE WOULD BE OUT ON IT FOR LIKE TWO WEEKS IN THE SUMMER. I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH IT COST TO LIVE THERE BACK THEN? I KNOW THAT MY DAD WAS MAKING $25 HOUR IN 1977. HE HAD HIS OWN BUSINESS AS A MECHANIC.
> *


 :wow: Pops was doin' the damn thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:30 PM~16593016
> * Just let me know im not sure how many I need but we'll work it out!!!
> *


  WILL DO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 12:32 PM~16593036
> *:wow: Pops was doin' the damn thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUGHT, HERE ARE SOME PICS. MY DAD BOUGHT THIS JEEP FOR $50 IN A FIELD AND FIXED IT UP. NOTICE HE IS HOLDING A BEER, THATS WHEN DRINKING AND DRIVING WAS LEGAL. :biggrin: 


















NOTICE IM ROLLIN IN MY 64.........BOAT THAT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy did you see the last two prices of verts one for 32k and another for 35k where in the fuck are these people coming up with these prices?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:39 AM~16593111
> *NO DOUGHT, HERE ARE SOME PICS. MY DAD BOUGHT THIS JEEP FOR $50 IN A FIELD AND FIXED IT UP. NOTICE HE IS HOLDING A BEER, THATS WHEN DRINKING AND DRIVING WAS LEGAL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I know when we lived down there my pops was alwayz driving w/ a beer and all dat!!! Never knew it was a big deal till we came to the states!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:39 AM~16593116
> *Hey Roy did you see the last two prices of verts one for 32k and another for 35k where in the fuck are these people coming up with these prices?
> *


Yeah I seen em
hopefully it's what they are going for :happysad: 
nah I just think they are greedy,shit I was gonna take 24k for mine 
Not saying mine was better but without hydro does make it more desirable IMO


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TGIF!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16594280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  but no Kobe...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 02:19 PM~16594393
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 02:20 PM~16594397
> *:wave:
> *



What up Fes? Hows things going?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 02:24 PM~16594429
> *What up Fes? Hows things going?
> *


Everything is cool!!! Tryin' to get ready for the summer!!! How about yourself?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 02:38 PM~16594518
> *Everything is cool!!! Tryin' to get ready for the summer!!! How about yourself?
> *



Just chillen bRO. Readin the CLA website to see what its all about or at least trying anyway. My account is pending.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 02:41 PM~16594532
> *Just chillen bRO. Readin the CLA website to see what its all about or at least trying anyway. My account is pending.
> *


  yeah I keep spacing goin' on the website and registering!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Chucc! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz the link to the CLA website again???


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 02:42 PM~16594540
> * yeah I keep spacing goin' on the website and registering!!!
> *



No doubt. Ive been meaning to register for awhile but kept forgetting too.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 02:45 PM~16594564
> *http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com
> *


  thanks homie!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

No pROblem!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:38 PM~16593688
> *Yeah I seen em
> hopefully it's what they are going for :happysad:
> nah I just think they are greedy,shit I was gonna take 24k for mine
> ...


I'd pay more money for a stock one but 35k for a clean car that can use a restore WOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:48 PM~16594587
> *I'd pay more money for a stock one but 35k for a clean car that can use a restore WOW
> *


yeah I hear ya
some people :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen the Black vert but what other one you talmbout?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 03:02 PM~16594707
> *I seen the Black vert but what other one you talmbout?
> *


isn't that white 62 going for like 35k?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:05 PM~16594727
> *isn't that white 62 going for like 35k?
> *


Just seen it
Nice ride....35k yeah a bit steep :happysad: 
That is an Ace rag price


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 02:08 PM~16594321
> * but no Kobe...
> *



Nope...I think it was funny how he was talking shit during the Den LA game saying how he thinks players sit on injuries just to make sure their stats stay in tact and it was sounding like he was talking shit under his breath about Melo since Melo was out for an ankle injury that game, and the game before Kobe twisted his ankle yet still played in the game vs Denver.

It don't have shit to do with keeping stats, it has everything to with NOT BEING STUPID. If you're injured your injured, get it fixed so you can be healthy for the team. But Kobe thinks its his team and without him they'll lose....but they don't.

FUCK KOBE


/rant


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 03:16 PM~16594820
> *Just seen it
> Nice ride....35k yeah a bit steep :happysad:
> That is an Ace rag price
> *



Hey Roy...a while back you posted a CL add with a motor for sale in Denver somewhere I think...it was a TPI or some shit like that for $3500...you member?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2010, 03:56 PM~16595100
> *Nope...I think it was funny how he was talking shit during the Den LA game saying how he thinks players sit on injuries just to make sure their stats stay in tact and it was sounding like he was talking shit under his breath about Melo since Melo was out for an ankle injury that game, and the game before Kobe twisted his ankle yet still played in the game vs Denver.
> 
> It don't have shit to do with keeping stats, it has everything to with NOT BEING STUPID. If you're injured your injured, get it fixed so you can be healthy for the team. But Kobe thinks its his team and without him they'll lose....but they don't.
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2010, 03:56 PM~16595100
> *Nope...I think it was funny how he was talking shit during the Den LA game saying how he thinks players sit on injuries just to make sure their stats stay in tact and it was sounding like he was talking shit under his breath about Melo since Melo was out for an ankle injury that game, and the game before Kobe twisted his ankle yet still played in the game vs Denver.
> 
> It don't have shit to do with keeping stats, it has everything to with NOT BEING STUPID. If you're injured your injured, get it fixed so you can be healthy for the team. But Kobe thinks its his team and without him they'll lose....but they don't.
> ...



What up Chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2010, 02:58 PM~16595116
> *Hey Roy...a while back you posted a CL add with a motor for sale in Denver somewhere I think...it was a TPI or some shit like that for $3500...you member?
> *


Yeah it was a 383 stroker with a tpi intake for like 2500 I think
hell of a deal :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 12 2010, 10:39 AM~16593111
> *NO DOUGHT, HERE ARE SOME PICS. MY DAD BOUGHT THIS JEEP FOR $50 IN A FIELD AND FIXED IT UP. NOTICE HE IS HOLDING A BEER, THATS WHEN DRINKING AND DRIVING WAS LEGAL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM CHUCK U MUST OF BEEN LIKE 8 YRS OLD IN THAT PIC.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 04:13 PM~16595225
> *What up Chris?
> *



Chillen homie...what up with you?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 04:15 PM~16595248
> *Yeah it was a 383 stroker with a tpi intake for like 2500 I think
> hell of a deal :happysad:
> *



Cool...just wanted to know what it was


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 12 2010, 05:25 PM~16595740
> *Chillen homie...what up with you?
> *



Shit just workin on this 49 and tryin to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 02:43 PM~16594548
> *What up Chucc! :wave:
> *


chillen you


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 12 2010, 05:49 PM~16595926
> *chillen you
> *



Bout to have my sons b-day party. just about to log off and get everything ready.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 05:56 PM~16595982
> *Bout to have my sons b-day party. just about to log off and get everything ready.
> *


Happy Birthday to your boy!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 05:56 PM~16595982
> *Bout to have my sons b-day party. just about to log off and get everything ready.
> *



cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 06:31 PM~16596293
> *Happy Birthday to your boy!
> *


x2


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16595848
> *Shit just workin on this 49 and tryin to stay ahead of the game.
> *



I feel that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope all you catz have a good weekend.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 08:05 PM~16597105
> *Hope all you catz have a good weekend.
> *


You too homie!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co. damn this place is dead the pages are fliing by cant keep up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

3 Members: MEMORIESCC, theonenonly, FIRMEX


WHATS UP GUYS...HOWS THE FRIDAY NIGHT GOING?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on Pain happy birthday to the kiddo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homie bought these for me


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 04:56 PM~16595982
> *Bout to have my sons b-day party. just about to log off and get everything ready.
> *


happy b day to your son hope he has a great night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16598194
> *My homie bought these for me
> 
> 
> ...


Those are bad ass 
what does JR's look like?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16598234
> *Those are bad ass
> what does JR's look like?
> *


there all white with the green mountains and on the top it says 1963


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up roy!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: have a good night colorado and a safe weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:19 PM~16598270
> *:biggrin:  have a good night colorado    and a safe weekend
> *


Take it easy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So can you guys register those plates


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So can you guys register those plates?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty....Chris ,Larry,and Marcos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:23 PM~16598322
> *So can you guys register those plates?
> *


repost :cheesy: My wife is gonna look into it because she works at the clerk and recorder here where you get your plates at.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:24 PM~16598334
> *repost :cheesy: My wife is gonna look into it because she works at the clerk and recorder here where you get your plates at.
> *


Let me know
I been wanting to get some for awhile now :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if not they'll be for my next photo shoot being anyone can get into lowrider LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:31 PM~16598396
> *if not they'll be for my next photo shoot being anyone can get into lowrider LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Smart ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16598428
> *:uh:
> *


 I'll raise your :uh: and throw in :uh: :uh:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:24 PM~16598331
> *What up Ty....Chris ,Larry,and Marcos
> *


how y been homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16598432
> *Smart ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mac n cheese


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16598438
> *how y been homie
> *


whats up ty it looks like your spelling is getting better :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16598478
> *whats up ty it looks like your spelling is getting better :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16598493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought he had a stroke like keith and was gonna use tape to double tape the boxxies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:42 PM~16598509
> *I thought he had a stroke like keith and was gonna use tape to double tape the boxxies
> *


you fool :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 09:37 PM~16598460
> *wuz up mac n cheese
> *


lol.. my wifes name is cheresa so her family calls us mac n cheese......


nuthin holmes... just gettin home from work... we are freakin slammed at the shop.. got a bunch of rides in.. il post some pics in a few...
78 caddy.. patterns
98 caddy.. candy,murals.pattern
63 convert caddy.. complete
69 convert caddy..complete
63 grand pri.. mechanical/paint
73 el camino.. paint
96 impala.. mechanical
66 impala..paint
2009 zx14 crotch rocket.. candy/patterns/murals
1999 harley paint/murals


lol...plus im gettn my 64 2morrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

keef had a stroke?
That how dat foo got skinny?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:43 PM~16598518
> *you fool :cheesy:
> *


Ty hasn't been on LIL enough to get that joke  It's all good Ty I know your doing your best with your flinstone fingers :cheesy: na for real just playing man so whats everybody doing tonight?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:45 PM~16598532
> *keef had a stroke?
> That how dat foo got skinny?
> *


oh yeah it's been a while back why do you think he types all fucked up you can't hardly understand what he's saying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16598557
> *oh yeah it's been a while back why do you think he types all fucked up you can't hardly understand what he's saying
> *


Damn :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:39 PM~16598478
> *whats up ty it looks like your spelling is getting better :biggrin:
> *


mr funny guy im so not smilling lol :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16598574
> *Damn :0
> *


I know that sux for him.There is another guy here that works for the city and he had a stroke and lost complete control of his right arm I think it is.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16598579
> *mr funny guy im so not smilling lol :happysad:
> *


Your #one in my heart though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So Ty any updated pics of the car??what about you Ceasar??I finished cutting the floor out of my car I need to disect my parts car before I do anything else


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:44 PM~16598528
> *lol.. my wifes name is cheresa so her family calls us mac n cheese......
> nuthin holmes... just gettin home from work... we are freakin slammed at the shop.. got a bunch of rides in.. il post some pics in a few...
> 78 caddy.. patterns
> ...


thats good to hear hopefully things pick up for everyone so is the 64 yours??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

im tired as chit, gonna go pass out... have fun yall... talke tooo yuo latre ty... haha im funny too


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:51 PM~16598617
> *So Ty any updated pics of the car??what about you Ceasar??I finished cutting the floor out of my car I need to disect my parts car before I do anything else
> *


im just waiting on da silver leaf guy to do some work on it and u


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16598655
> *im tired as chit, gonna go pass out... have fun yall...  talke tooo yuo latre ty... haha im funny too
> *


funny looking haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:53 PM~16598645
> *thats good to hear hopefully things pick up for everyone so is the 64 yours??
> *


ya.. ive done 6 impalas of my own in the past but never did a 64 for myself, so been trying to hunt 1 down... looks like i can use a good motor and trans if anyone knows of one... (or a nice doner 4door)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16598669
> *funny looking haha
> *


that is true my friend... its why i drink so i will look beter (in my eyes)


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16598690
> *ya.. ive done 6 impalas of my own in the past but never did a 64 for myself, so been trying to hunt 1 down...  looks like i can use a good motor and trans if anyone knows of one... (or a nice doner 4door)
> *


u got any pics of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly+Feb 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16598660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool keep us posted and if I hear of a 4dr I'll let ya know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16598712
> *u got any pics of it
> *


i will tommorow... i might call ya up 2morrow if you wanna help me go get it.. its only bout 5 mins from the shop


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16598690
> *ya.. ive done 6 impalas of my own in the past but never did a 64 for myself, so been trying to hunt 1 down...  looks like i can use a good motor and trans if anyone knows of one... (or a nice doner 4door)
> *


i know where there is a 4 door just have go hit them up for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16598707
> *that is true my friend... its why i drink so i will look beter (in my eyes)
> *


LOL beer goggles


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16598714
> *right on is he from around Springs??
> 
> cool keep us posted and if I hear of a 4dr I'll let ya know.
> *


thanks homeslice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Sean


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16598743
> *i will tommorow... i might call ya up 2morrow if you wanna help me go get it.. its only bout 5 mins from the shop
> *


lets do it i will go get it for u just say when


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16598753
> *i know where there is a 4 door just have go hit them up for it
> *


sounds good.. see if he will take some food stamps or i have a kid or 2 i can pawn off


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16598762
> *Hi Sean
> *


*Don't ever say "Hi Sean" that sounds like you wanna take me out on a date foo! :angry: 















:biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16598769
> *lets do it i will go get it for u just say when
> *


we can goto the shop and get our flatbed trailer and go snag it.. its close to the shop..(take longer to load it up)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just went through my phone the other day and I got like 4 pinstripers I found in there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:05 PM~16598800
> *I just went through my phone the other day and I got like 4 pinstripers I found in there
> 
> *


*Calm down HOLLYWOOD......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Sean :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

im gonna see what new is on craigslist then go pass out... got that bomb being delivered to my house in the morning (from wyoming) 

if anyone knows anyone il let that chopper i got go for $2500 tommorow.. selling off chit to make room


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 11:04 PM~16598789
> *we can goto the shop and get our flatbed trailer and go snag it.. its close to the shop..(take longer to load it up)
> *


what time


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:06 PM~16598811
> *Hi Sean  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16598778
> *Don't ever say "Hi Sean" that sounds like you wanna take me out on a date foo!  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


well damn I was trying to be smooth but if you already know the routine what are you doing Sunday?? :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:08 PM~16598835
> *well damn I was trying to be smooth but if you already know the routine what are you doing Sunday?? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:07 PM~16598819
> *what time
> *


il call ya holmes... oh ya, we been buying a gang load of bodyshop supplies and materials and selling chit cheap, so if anyone needs anything just start hittin me up... primors,paints,candys, sandpaper,panties,etc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16598835
> *well damn I was trying to be smooth but if you already know the routine what are you doing Sunday?? :cheesy:
> *


Apparently you :0 :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 11:09 PM~16598843
> *il call ya holmes... oh ya, we been buying a gang load of bodyshop supplies and materials and selling chit cheap, so if anyone needs anything just start hittin me up... primors,paints,candys, sandpaper,panties,etc
> *


any rust? how much shipped?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:10 PM~16598853
> *Apparently you  :0  :happysad:
> *


I'm the pitcher remember when you slept at my house??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:11 PM~16598858
> *any rust? how much shipped?
> *


Rust as in left over that time of the monthish stains? :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 12 2010, 11:09 PM~16598843
> *il call ya holmes... oh ya, we been buying a gang load of bodyshop supplies and materials and selling chit cheap, so if anyone needs anything just start hittin me up... primors,paints,candys, sandpaper,panties,etc
> *


need clear


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:12 PM~16598867
> *Rust as in left over that time of the monthish stains? :happysad:
> *


no just a vehicle section question :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:12 PM~16598862
> *I'm the pitcher remember when you slept at my house??
> *


 :happysad: 
I thought that was a bad dream
:scrutinize:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16598778
> *Don't ever say "Hi Sean" that sounds like you wanna take me out on a date foo!  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


thought he was a lil funny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:14 PM~16598885
> *:happysad:
> I thought that was a bad dream
> :scrutinize:
> *


then the nightmare happened when you crept up on me in my underwear :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16598895
> *thought he was a lil funny
> *


I'm alota funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16598900
> *then the nightmare happened when you crept up on me in my underwear :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought we pinky sweared :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16598913
> *I thought we pinky sweared :angry:
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean
How's the lil one doing?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16598909
> *I'm alota funny
> *


so don't count you out then


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, theonenonly, RAG3ROY, impala63, *FIRMEX*, MOSTHATED CC, macgyver

*YOU STILL HAVE THAT 4?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16598913
> *I thought we pinky sweared :angry:
> *


I lost my pinky in a bad floor board accident so it doesn't count anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 10:20 PM~16598937
> *so don't count you out then
> *


You related to John John?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:19 PM~16598936
> *What up Sean
> How's the lil one doing?
> *


*Good bRO, I can't wait until this time next year. He will be walking and ready to ROll to the shows :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 11:20 PM~16598937
> *so don't count you out then
> *


no offense but you'd be a fool if you did


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:21 PM~16598948
> *You related to John John?
> *


*OMG, BWAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:20 PM~16598946
> *I lost my pinky in a bad floor board accident so it doesn't count anymore
> 
> 
> ...


  
Bastard
:angry: 






:biggrin: 
That's funny though... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 09:24 PM~16598331
> *What up Ty....Chris ,Larry,and Marcos
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:21 PM~16598948
> *You related to John John?
> *


who is that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:22 PM~16598960
> *
> Bastard
> :angry:
> ...


 :cheesy: oh and what does the john john mean??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 11:22 PM~16598966
> *who is that
> *


*Your twin :dunno: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16598967
> *:cheesy:  oh and what does the john john mean??
> *


John Deuce ....as Sean would say.....from "no culb"


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 10:20 PM~16598938
> *AllHustle NoLove, theonenonly, RAG3ROY, impala63, FIRMEX, MOSTHATED CC, macgyver
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THAT 4?
> *


Simon homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16598980
> *John Deuce ....as Sean would say.....from "no culb"
> *


Fuck I LOL'd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 12 2010, 11:24 PM~16598983
> *Simon homie!
> *


sell it to me half price :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:24 PM~16598989
> *Fuck I LOL'd
> *


So did I :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16598998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dat shit was funny huh?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 12 2010, 11:24 PM~16598983
> *Simon homie!
> *


*I want that fawker to pair up with mine. You like sport bikes?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16599001
> *So did I :cheesy:
> *


I'm laughing so hard my lady is in the other room probably thinking wtf


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah chit that's all Sean needs is a hardtop to match the topless one :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16598978
> *Your twin :dunno:
> *


an other funny guy :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16599004
> *dat shit was funny huh?
> *


*Hell yeah it was. That's the difference between the veteranos and the ROokies :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16599022
> *an other funny guy :thumbsup:
> *


it's another :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16599026
> *Hell yeah it was. That's the difference between the veteranos and the ROokies  :cheesy:
> *


I thought you were gonna buy another vert baller??Or just whatever catches your eye??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16599021
> *Ah chit that's all Sean needs is a hardtop to match the topless one :0
> *


*Or its older bROther that was born a year earlier :0 *


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:11 PM~16598858
> *any rust? how much shipped?
> *


lol, il have to check the book on that one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16599034
> *I thought you were gonna buy another vert baller??Or just whatever catches your eye??
> *


*I want another vert (cough cough ROy) but I kinda have a change of heart. I want a ROad king or a Street Glide done up sick.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 10:28 PM~16599035
> *Or its older bROther that was born a year earlier  :0
> *


 :0 
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 





jk




fo real? :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16599042
> *I want another vert (cough cough ROy) but I kinda have a change of heart. I want a ROad king or a Street Glide done up sick.
> *


if you ride alot it's worth it I'd like to see the bike you'd put together


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16599048
> *:0
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


*We gotta work on the price a lil my friend. It's a bad economy out there  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 10:30 PM~16599042
> *I want another vert (cough cough ROy) but I kinda have a change of heart. I want a ROad king or a Street Glide done up sick.
> *


That means you maturing homie.........impalas to Impala rags to HD's

It's the way it was meant to be


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:31 PM~16599056
> *if you ride alot it's worth it I'd like to see the bike you'd put together
> *


*Thanks, those fawkers are expensive though. Used or new they stick it to you..*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 PM~16599063
> *That means you maturing homie.........impalas to Impala rags to HD's
> 
> It's the way it was meant to be
> *


*It seems as if it really is that way. Most older cats that are into HD's used to be into lowriding. 

I want to be into both :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:34 PM~16599083
> *It seems as if it really is that way. Most older cats that are into HD's used to be into lowriding.
> 
> I want to be into both  :biggrin:
> *


I think they got out of lowriding though because all the hating that goes on in it and alot of fools are hypocrits


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, *impala63, painloc21*, theonenonly, macgyver


*What's good Jr? What's cracken Primo?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:35 PM~16599089
> *I think they got out of lowriding though because all the hating that goes on in it and alot of fools are hypocrits
> *


X3


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks to everone for the birthday wishes for my boys! Whats up pRimO?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:36 PM~16599093
> *AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC, impala63, painloc21, theonenonly, macgyver
> What's good Jr? What's cracken Primo?
> *


Not much Sean.Just chilling.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 12 2010, 10:25 PM~16598997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 six 4s' :worship: .Im not into bikes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most the guys I know that went from Lowriding to Biking just do it because of the envirment as well as less police attraction


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16599103
> *Thanks to everone for the birthday wishes for my boys! Whats up pRimO?
> *


*Chillen Fam. I need to dROp off my Ipod touch so u can download some movies for me...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey JR you see that fan shroud?
That's SKIM on here,his Chrome is really good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16599112
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16599111
> *Not much Sean.Just chilling.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 10:38 PM~16599115
> *Most the guys I know that went from Lowriding to Biking just do it because of the envirment as well as less police attraction
> *


environment*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:40 PM~16599125
> *Hey JR you see that fan shroud?
> That's SKIM on here,his Chrome is really good bro
> *


Yea i did thanks.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:40 PM~16599122
> *Chillen Fam. I need to dROp off my Ipod touch so u can download some movies for me...
> *



Anytime i got a bunch of new shit. Just make me a list. You gotta come see the new crib and the 49 anyway!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16599112
> *:nono:
> 2 six 4s'  :worship: .Im not into bikes
> *


*Cuanto?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16599136
> *Yea i did thanks.
> *


Mr.Impala or as known as unique64ss on e-bay has some good chrome also


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 11:41 PM~16599138
> *Anytime  i got a bunch of new shit. Just make me a list. You gotta come see the new crib and the 49 anyway!
> *


*Yeah for sure. Text me ur address, so I can stop by sometime this weekend. Oh, and have you talked to Dozer? That foo is trippen. He wants you to get at him...*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:43 PM~16599148
> *Mr.Impala or as known as unique64ss on e-bay has some good chrome also
> *


Yea i bought from him before.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16599141
> *Cuanto?
> *


12gs


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:43 PM~16599151
> *Yeah for sure. Text me ur address, so I can stop by sometime this weekend. Oh, and have you talked to Dozer? That foo is trippen. He wants you to get at him...
> *



aight ill text that to you. I know he's trippen thats why i aint got at him.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 11:47 PM~16599175
> *aight ill text that to you. I know he's trippen thats why i aint got at him.
> *


*Just give him a jingle and explain the situation. He told me he want to get you back on the team and back on track, but that u need to reach out to him...*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:48 PM~16599180
> *Just give him a jingle and explain the situation. He told me he want to get you back on the team and back on track, but that u need to reach out to him...
> *



I feel you. Its deeper then that but im just sorry he's getting you involved. I'll explain to you what happened when you slide through.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 12 2010, 11:51 PM~16599198
> *I feel you. Its deeper then that but im just sorry he's getting you involved. I'll explain to you what happened when you slide through.
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 11:52 PM~16599201
> *
> *



Did you get that txt?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what is the first show of the season?
Cinco or what?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:51 PM~16598617
> *So Ty any updated pics of the car??what about you Ceasar??I finished cutting the floor out of my car I need to disect my parts car before I do anything else
> *


Haven't done much lately primo. Been tending to work and family issues lately.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So how much footage from Pueblo is on #16 Fes?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 13 2010, 12:46 AM~16599515
> *What up everyone!!!
> *


Que paso compadre!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:51 PM~16599546
> *Que paso compadre!
> *


Que pajo papo!!! Chillen Homie,,just checkin my lil  

How you been bro??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 12 2010, 09:32 PM~16597820
> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street car are getting the job done as well! The videos is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We got a gang of comedians in here tonight!!! :roflmao: can't believe I missed it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:46 AM~16599509
> *So how much footage from Pueblo is on #16 Fes?
> *


Itz not a gang of footage... but he got some in there!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 13 2010, 12:52 AM~16599556
> *Que pajo papo!!! Chillen Homie,,just checkin my lil
> 
> How you been bro??
> *



Livin homie, can't complain! Enjoying the quiet now that all my rug ratz passed out. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16599562
> *
> *


They expected to come back to CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 12:59 AM~16599594
> *They expected to come back to CO?
> *


Yeah he coming back we were just talkin' about that today!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16599573
> *We got a gang of comedians in here tonight!!!  :roflmao: can't believe I missed it!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 01:00 AM~16599598
> *Yeah he coming back we were just talkin' about that today!!!
> *



Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:56 PM~16599581
> *Livin homie, can't complain!  Enjoying the quiet now that all my rug ratz passed out. :biggrin:
> *



Datz how I am Homie....as soon as my little one is knocked out I can finally relax and just chill


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599604
> *Nice ! :thumbsup:
> *


Just gotta figure out a good show or better yet a picnic or something that will work out for everyone!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 12 2010, 11:53 PM~16599562
> *
> *



:thumbsup: 

Saw a few of the Colorado rides in there...hopefully this year we'll have a better turn out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 13 2010, 01:04 AM~16599618
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Saw a few of the Colorado rides in there...hopefully this year we'll have a better turn out
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 01:03 AM~16599613
> *Just gotta figure out a good show or better yet a picnic or something that will work out for everyone!!!
> *


Keep us posted homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 01:09 AM~16599639
> *Keep us posted homie!
> *


Yessur I sure will!!! estas trabajando ahora mismo???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn the co moved a few pages tonight :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 08:17 AM~16600646
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2010, 08:26 AM~16600666
> *whats up fes
> *


Whutz Good Chuck!!! Whut you doin' up so early?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

:worship: colorado riders :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16600700
> *Whutz Good Chuck!!! Whut you doin' up so early?
> *




im up early doin somethin everyday bRO, its a nice day to clean the yard  isnt there a bike show in springs today????


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

ya,,, biker and car show at the springs expo center... (by chapel hills mall)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2010, 08:59 AM~16600766
> *im up early doin somethin everyday bRO, its a nice day to clean the yard   isnt there a bike show in springs today????
> *


Yeah there's a show at the expo center this weekend... you goin'?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16600782
> *Yeah there's a show at the expo center this weekend... you goin'?
> *



yea maybe, it will be somethin to do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Goodmorning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2010, 09:04 AM~16600787
> *yea maybe, it will be somethin to do
> *


yeah hit chapo up if you do... Izzy had told me about it last weekend and Chapo had said something about it yesterday so we might hit it up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16600781
> *ya,,, biker and car show at the springs expo center... (by chapel hills mall)
> *



thanx bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint it like $10 to get in that fawker though?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:07 AM~16600806
> *Aint it like $10 to get in that fawker though?
> *



is that alot to a rich guy like you ROy :biggrin: 














































jk bRO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 12 2010, 10:30 PM~16599042
> *I want another vert (cough cough ROy) but I kinda have a change of heart. I want a ROad king or a Street Glide done up sick.
> *


that would be sick


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:06 AM~16600799
> *yeah hit chapo up if you do... Izzy had told me about it last weekend and Chapo had said something about it yesterday so we might hit it up!!!
> *



yea i will, maybe ill just go up early tomorROw.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That is alot for me just to get into a show :thumbsdown: 
maybe not when I have a yob :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 09:08 AM~16600815
> *that would be sick
> *



im sure he will get one sooner than later , have you ROde your bike since you been back


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:07 AM~16600806
> *Aint it like $10 to get in that fawker though?
> *


ya, and usually its just the same bs rides and bikes you see at every FREE colorado show


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 AM~16600823
> *That is alot for me just to get into a show :thumbsdown:
> maybe not when I have a yob :thumbsup:
> *



your the only un-employed person i know doin non stop work to there car


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 AM~16600824
> *im sure he will get one sooner than later , have you ROde your bike since you been back
> *


Not yet homie, just got my plates yesturday and im waiting for some nice weather :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 AM~16600829
> *ya, and usually its just the same bs rides and bikes you see at every FREE colorado show
> *


yeah that's why I'm hesitant to go


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 09:13 AM~16600841
> *Not yet homie, just got my plates yesturday and im waiting for some nice weather :biggrin:
> *



i bet you have had the itch to ride though, its alot different than cruisin in a car


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much how you doing Paul?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2010, 08:16 AM~16600853
> *i bet you have had the itch to ride though, its alot different than cruisin in a car
> *


yeah Im going to take it out today just for a little bit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 01:11 AM~16599650
> *Yessur I sure will!!! estas trabajando ahora mismo???
> *



No hombre, tuve libre anoche...esta noche tengo que trabajar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:15 AM~16600847
> *yeah that's why I'm hesitant to go
> *


ya, every year i go i tell myself that was a waste of money


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16600860
> *Not much how you doing Paul?
> *


doing good, finally got adjusted to the time and got 8 hours of sleep


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:20 AM~16600867
> *doing good, finally got adjusted to the time and got 8 hours of sleep
> *


That's good...how's the Fam?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 09:20 AM~16600867
> *doing good, finally got adjusted to the time and got 8 hours of sleep
> *


I know I don't know ya but, welcome back homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Suppose to be 51 today....just might have to take the old hoopty out for a ride and get the snowdirt off that bish


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:21 AM~16600874
> *That's good...how's the Fam?
> *


they're good the kids getting bigger. Hey when you get a chance pm me your phone, i lost all my number.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:24 AM~16600886
> *I know I don't know ya but, welcome back homie.
> *


Thanks, My name is Paul, Nice to meet you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sent


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 09:26 AM~16600898
> *Thanks, My name is Paul, Nice to meet you
> *


Nice to meet you Paul, I'm Cesar. I'm sure I will get a chance to meet you in person this summer.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have to go look for another gun today, im debating on a springfield XD or a Glock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:32 AM~16600923
> *I have to go look for another good today, im debating on a springfield XD or a Glock
> *


Big money man huh
Now the Ruger aint good enough for you?
What you want for it so I can have a matching set :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:33 AM~16600931
> *Big money man huh
> Now the Ruger aint good enough for you?
> What you want for it so I can have a matching set :biggrin:
> *


No, thats my 45 i need a 9


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I like Springfield's I have yet to have one jam up on me,quality pieces.
What size you going with?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:35 AM~16600940
> *I like Springfield's I have yet to have one jam up on me,quality pieces.
> What size you going with?
> *


i want a 9mm


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I can get a Glock 19 for 364 in denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:36 AM~16600945
> *i want a 9mm
> *


Just seen that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:37 AM~16600955
> *I can get a Glock 19 for 364 in denver
> *


That's a good price aint they usually like $450 :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:39 AM~16600966
> *That's a good price aint they usually like $450 :0
> *


yeah but there's a spot that sell to military and police only and you get it cheaper. But all they sell is glocks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16600975
> *yeah but there's a spot that sell to military and police only and you get it cheaper. But all they sell is glocks
> *


Yeah there's a spot that only sell to us ex-cons as well but you can only get reported lost or stolen guns :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:41 AM~16600988
> *Yeah there's a spot that only sell to us ex-cons as well but you can only get reported lost or stolen guns :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's the Cougar ?
You start her up yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 09:19 AM~16600863
> *No hombre, tuve libre anoche...esta noche tengo que trabajar.
> *


Viernes libre pero tienes que trabajar Sabado? Esta cabron papo!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:43 AM~16601002
> *How's the Cougar ?
> You start her up yet?
> *


No, im have to charge the batteries, im going to try and start it today and take it of the jack stands. I have to get new plates too


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up Paul im glad you made it back going for another gun huh how many do you need damn gunslinger


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 13 2010, 08:46 AM~16601021
> *No, im have to charge the batteries, im going to try  and start it today and take it of the jack stands. I have to get new plates too
> *


Oh yeah you got those Texas plates ...so how long you back for?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up Roy no sleeping in today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 13 2010, 08:53 AM~16601060
> *whats up Roy no sleeping in today
> *


I never sleep in bro not even on the weekdays :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 08:57 AM~16601077
> *I never sleep in bro not even on the weekdays :happysad:
> *



you sound like a FULLTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16601106
> *you sound like a FULLTIMER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I use to be


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR how things going today?
You get a bid in on that shroud?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:08 AM~16601135
> *What up JR how things going today?
> You get a bid in on that shroud?
> *


I might bid.Ill have to see how high it is.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:07 AM~16601130
> *I use to be
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 AM~16601148
> *I might bid.Ill have to see how high it is.
> *


I'm saying with his quality chrome it should go for like $350
It does make a huge difference in the motor compartment though that's why I always make sure it's the first thing I get
Shit I got a nice one at Roberts a while back for like $200 plus my old one
Maybe call there first


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:13 AM~16601176
> *I'm saying with his quality chrome it should go for like $350
> It does make a huge difference in the motor compartment though that's why I always make sure it's the first thing I get
> Shit I got a nice one at Roberts a while back for like $200 plus my old one
> ...



:yes: AMEN IT DOES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:31 AM~16601281
> *:yes: AMEN IT DOES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:32 AM~16601286
> *:wave:
> *



sup big dog hows life


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Fes can I get a layaway plan on Vol.#16?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:36 AM~16601309
> *sup big dog hows life
> *


can't complain homie, how bout yourself? How's Marilyn?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:36 AM~16601312
> *hey Fes can I get a layaway plan on Vol.#16?
> *


You a baller big dogg don't front on LIL... but yes we can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up Everybody!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:37 AM~16601315
> *can't complain homie, how bout yourself? How's Marilyn?
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

JR just take your fan shroud off and send it to black magic you will get it back in 3 weeks tops and you will get it done cheaper and no dealing with bidding.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

off to california for triple plate 300.00 plus shipping rear, drive shaft,drums,wish bone,steering box what ever just the entire suspension :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

cant wait to get the murals done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:39 AM~16601334
> *You a baller big dogg don't front on LIL... but yes we can!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when you get them in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16601361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Puttin' in work I see!!! :thumbsup: She looks warm compared to your Caddy!!! :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

x2 Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:45 AM~16601365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Some people have too much money!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:46 AM~16601378
> *Let me know when you get them in
> *


You know I got you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

here the pics of the interior keepin the guts OG NO TEARS NO RIPS AND OLDER THAN ME   
























































































































































































system goin in while suspension getting triple plated in Cali  6 1/2 components SPZ20s boston accoustices (1000.00 DOLLAR SPEAKERS hno: ) and a amp the size of the back window hno:







































hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:47 AM~16601386
> *:biggrin: Some people have too much money!!!
> *


I concur :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 13 2010, 09:44 AM~16601363
> *JR just take your fan shroud off and send it to black magic you will get it back in 3 weeks tops and you will get it done cheaper and no dealing with bidding.
> *



IVAN BIG JOHN can get you wheels to for cheap or anything else you need just spoke to him last night about chrome GAS TANK shhhhhhhh thats on the down low tho :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Todd I remember when I 1st seen your car on LIL... and you've put in work from then till now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:46 AM~16601379
> *Puttin' in work I see!!!  :thumbsup: She looks warm compared to your Caddy!!!  :wow:
> *



:yes: the white girl has seniority :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:53 AM~16601416
> *:yes: the white girl has seniority  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: yessur!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:54 AM~16601421
> *:roflmao: yessur!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:55 AM~16601426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You goin' all out for Marilyn!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

the CADDY is the work horse


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16601436
> *the CADDY is the work horse
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I thought we had it bad... but I heard we suppose to get snow tomorrow!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:47 AM~16601386
> *:biggrin: Some people have too much money!!!
> *



dont get it twisted bro im broke as a joke i just put every penny into this car


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:50 AM~16601401
> *I concur  :happysad:
> *



i know i know your not talkin you got a RAG BALLA :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:58 AM~16601442
> *dont get it twisted bro im broke as a joke i just put every penny into this car
> *


  You doin' it big homie!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601434
> *You goin' all out for Marilyn!!!
> *



have to trying to make lowrider for 2011 winter my regional is in good with LOWRIDER mag and photographers so im gotta get her ready for that and ill send my car out there next year over the winter for footage hopefully a center fold but shes gotta be spotless for that still got to

chrome the tranmission
shave and paint the fire wall 
more chrome in the engine bay
chrome battery toppers
murals
chrome radiator
some silver leafing and uhhh thats all i can think of right now got about 33,000 in her now top to bottom frame up i took this car from a junk yard 3 years ago 

the target is about low 40s in a G-BODY      = DAMAGE FOR A CAR ON THE EAST COAST


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:00 AM~16601449
> *i know i know your not talkin you got a RAG BALLA  :0
> *


It's just champagne taste on a beer budget homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16601479
> *have to trying to make lowrider for 2011 winter my regional is in good with LOWRIDER mag and photographers so im gotta get her ready for that and ill send my car out there next year over the winter for footage hopefully a center fold but shes gotta be spotless for that still got to
> 
> chrome the tranmission
> ...


Good Luck w/ all that... but it looks like your well on your way homie!!! and damn chroming the tranny??? :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:07 AM~16601485
> *It's just champagne taste on a beer budget homie
> *



:scrutinize: i think i get it :biggrin: 

my dream car is a 61 impala rag and theres one in this area do i hear another white girl about to be reborn :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

PART 2 AND YOU GUESSED IT ALL WHITE AGAIN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:07 AM~16601485
> *It's just champagne taste on a beer budget homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:07 AM~16601485
> *It's just champagne taste on a beer budget homie
> *



any pics of that rag?is it a 61 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:11 AM~16601501
> *:scrutinize: i think i get it  :biggrin:
> 
> my dream car is a 61 impala rag and theres one in this area do i hear another white girl about to be reborn  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


You have everything all planned out!!! Should be sick homie!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

that thing is comin along good todd. Gonna look sick with Marllyn on their!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16601507
> *You have everything all planned out!!! Should be sick homie!!!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhh first time i mentioned that :biggrin: 

hows the cutty 3 wheel still lookin strong :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nah it's just a (G-body Impala) 63


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16601519
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh first time i mentioned that  :biggrin:
> 
> hows the cutty 3 wheel still lookin strong  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I might retire the three's... graduating to wheelies!!!  
nah slowly but surely the cutty gettin' there but I got something else up my sleeve too!!! Have you ever gas hopped Marilyn?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:15 AM~16601523
> *Nah it's just a (G-body Impala) 63
> *



converstion :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:17 AM~16601534
> *:biggrin: I might retire the three's... graduating to wheelies!!!
> nah slowly but surely the cutty gettin' there but I got something else up my sleeve too!!! Have you ever gas hopped Marilyn?
> *



YEAH its def not as easy as it looks when you hear that bumper scrape and you see nothing but sky for about 3 seconds its scary hno: you dont know what people curbs or baby strollers your gonna land on hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:19 AM~16601545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT KLEAN AS FUCK 6 MOTHER FUCKING 3 THATS MY SECOND FAV and its my color


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:20 AM~16601552
> *YEAH its def not as easy as it looks when you hear that bumper scrape and you see nothing but sky for about 3 seconds its scary  hno:  you dont know what people curbs or baby strollers your gonna land on  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait but I'll stick to parking lots at 1st!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16601557
> *THAT SHIT KLEAN AS FUCK 6 MOTHER FUCKING 3 THATS MY SECOND FAV and its my color
> *


It's ok for a beginner I guess :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:22 AM~16601570
> *:biggrin: can't wait but I'll stick to parking lots at 1st!!!
> *




make sure the parking lots arm empty and make sure its not the police station parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:21 AM~16601557
> *THAT SHIT KLEAN AS FUCK 6 MOTHER FUCKING 3 THATS MY SECOND FAV and its my color
> *


Im'ma start calling you "King of the White Girl" or "Girls" when the '61 pans out!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dont be like me and do it at red light in busy intersections and in front of highschools in school zonesss :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:24 AM~16601584
> *Im'ma start calling you "King of the White Girl" or "Girls" when the '61 pans out!!!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

well there is the other one i guess :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16601587
> *dont be like me and do it at red light in busy intersections and in front of highschools in school zonesss  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:27 AM~16601607
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:27 AM~16601602
> *well there is the other one i guess  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: 









































Haven't seen one of those old $100 bills in a long while :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:25 AM~16601597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:29 AM~16601622
> *:roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:29 AM~16601619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!!! Where you actually stopped by them?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

WHERE FUCK SHE COME FROM RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:30 AM~16601637
> *WHERE FUCK SHE COME FROM RIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah I ain't ever seen that!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:30 AM~16601635
> *nice pic!!! Where you actually stopped by them?
> *



yeah he pulled me over for 3 wheelin fucker followed me for about 10 minutes before he hit the lights :biggrin: 

he let me go told him i was on the way to a show turns out he was a huge chevy fan and him and his wife wacthed living the low life and he was actually more intrested in checkin it out showed him the setup and the wraped frame the chrome engine and put on three for him he got i camra phone and everything out it was good time snapped the pic as he was in reverse while he was leaving :biggrin: 

thats happened to me a couple times ive always told them im on the way to a show after they check the insurance licence and registration they usually dont care and they have always let me go once me and my vice president expand the club up here we will donate sponsor events and what not for kids and stuff and they will have a better liking for GOODTIMES and lowriders everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes can I get you to weld a part on my sons mini crotch rocket?
His handlebars broke and just need to be welded on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:38 AM~16601674
> *yeah he pulled me over for 3 wheelin fucker followed me for about 10 minutes before he hit the lights  :biggrin:
> 
> he let me go told him i was on the way to a show turns out he was a huge chevy fan and him and his wife wacthed living the low life and he was actually more intrested in checkin it out  showed him the setup and the wraped frame the chrome engine and put on three for him he got i camra phone and everything out it was good time snapped the pic as he was in reverse while he was leaving  :biggrin:
> ...


Man datz cool!!! Alot of times as long as you got your insurance, registration and license they end up being pretty cool!!! Atleast from my past experiences...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:38 AM~16601675
> *Hey Fes can I get you to weld a part on my sons mini crotch rocket?
> His handlebars broke and just need to be welded on
> *


I probably can't today but yeah I can do it for you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:42 AM~16601689
> *I probably can't today but yeah I can do it for you!!!
> *


Yeah I meant during the week sometime....I appreciate it dog :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:44 AM~16601699
> *Yeah I meant during the week sometime....I appreciate it dog :biggrin:
> *


cool thatz whutz up just give me a call during the week whenever and we'll figure it out!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:41 AM~16601685
> *Man datz cool!!! Alot of times as long as you got your insurance, registration and license they end up being pretty cool!!! Atleast from my past experiences...
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 10:47 AM~16601720
> *cool thatz whutz up just give me a call during the week whenever and we'll figure it out!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: luxurymnte8788, fesboogie
:wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 10:38 AM~16601674
> *yeah he pulled me over for 3 wheelin fucker followed me for about 10 minutes before he hit the lights  :biggrin:
> 
> he let me go told him i was on the way to a show turns out he was a huge chevy fan and him and his wife wacthed living the low life and he was actually more intrested in checkin it out  showed him the setup and the wraped frame the chrome engine and put on three for him he got i camra phone and everything out it was good time snapped the pic as he was in reverse while he was leaving  :biggrin:
> ...


i havnt had a drivers license my whole life when i was 15 hittin switches im 21 now when they catch u threein its carless driving an alteard suspension around here a 7 point tickit an ur only alowed 12 points 1 year 18 points 2 years or they take your shit for a year and a year every time you get tickits after that (unless u stay clean for the year) or what your points add up 2 i got my first tickit threein in a 66 super sport throwin sparks from the bumper of that shit 15 years old   thats when there wasnt even 10 lowrides in this whole town :dunno:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: luxurymnte8788, fesboogie

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 11:03 AM~16601814
> *i havnt had a drivers license my whole life when i was 15 hittin switches im 21 now when they catch u threein its carless driving an alteard suspension around here a 7 point tickit an ur only alowed 12 points 1 year 18 points 2 years or they take your shit for a year and a year every time you get tickits after that (unless u stay clean for the year) or what your points add up 2 i got my first tickit threein in a 66 super sport throwin sparks from the bumper of that shit 15 years old     thats when there wasnt even 10 lowrides in this whole town :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 11:03 AM~16601814
> *i havnt had a drivers license my whole life when i was 15 hittin switches im 21 now when they catch u threein its carless driving an alteard suspension around here a 7 point tickit an ur only alowed 12 points 1 year 18 points 2 years or they take your shit for a year and a year every time you get tickits after that (unless u stay clean for the year) or what your points add up 2 i got my first tickit threein in a 66 super sport throwin sparks from the bumper of that shit 15 years old     thats when there wasnt even 10 lowrides in this whole town :dunno:
> *



i have no tickets no criminal record all my papers are ligit and i know how to be cool and talk to people perhaps a combination of all those would tell the cop to cut ya a break :dunno: 

i graduated my criminal justice degree in when i was 20 im now 22 im well aware of what traffic violations im commiting and o yeah you forgot to mention regulated bumper and tail light hight violation for a car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 12:03 PM~16601814
> *i havnt had a drivers license my whole life when i was 15 hittin switches im 21 now when they catch u threein its carless driving an alteard suspension around here a 7 point tickit an ur only alowed 12 points 1 year 18 points 2 years or they take your shit for a year and a year every time you get tickits after that (unless u stay clean for the year) or what your points add up 2 i got my first tickit threein in a 66 super sport throwin sparks from the bumper of that shit 15 years old     thats when there wasnt even 10 lowrides in this whole town :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: Ridin' Dirty


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

when police officers pull someone over alot of the closing of the ticket being issue is based on the officers discreation


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 12:12 PM~16601887
> *when police officers pull someone over alot of the closing of the ticket being issue is based on the officers discreation
> *


State Trooper pulled me and the homie Randy over for threein' around some imports and he let us go!!! We was doin' circles around them too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 12:05 PM~16601827
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: luxurymnte8788, fesboogie
> 
> ...


Hey I think Ty wanted to talk to you... :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:12 AM~16601887
> *when police officers pull someone over alot of the closing of the ticket being issue is based on the officers discreation
> *



thats true but when they know u and know that u got strong gang ties they dont wanna give no break just break you off some years bitch ass cspd :uh: laws are diffrent here big military town they hate minority and lowriders but shit if you aint gettin tickits you aint hittin them switches


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16601901
> *State Trooper pulled me and the homie Randy over for threein' around some imports and he let us go!!! We was doin' circles around them too!!!
> *



State Troopers now them so bad mother fuckers they surly would of ticketed me most likly but the little local cops to be honest they dont get paid enough to go out there way and be super cop there just like you and me they go to work do what they gotta do and go home


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 12:18 PM~16601919
> *thats true but when they know u and know that u got strong gang ties they dont wanna give no break just break you off some years bitch ass cspd  :uh: laws are diffrent here big military town they hate minority and lowriders but shit if you aint gettin tickits you aint hittin them switches
> *


 :biggrin: Well all I can say is CSPD will be busy this summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16601901
> *State Trooper pulled me and the homie Randy over for threein' around some imports and he let us go!!! We was doin' circles around them too!!!
> *


ha fukin randy thats funny :biggrin: ...give ty my number i think he has it but if not give it to him tell him to hit me up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got stopped at Academy and Galley (in the Yellow Deuce) for standing 3 waiting for the light to change following Jerry.
Cop told me just to try to keep the wheels on the ground and I had a very nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 12:19 PM~16601936
> *ha fukin randy thats funny :biggrin: ...give ty my number i think he has it but if not give it to him tell him to hit me up
> *


  I will!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:19 PM~16601937
> *I got stopped at Academy and Galley (in the Yellow Deuce) for standing 3 waiting for the light to change following Jerry.
> Cop told me just to try to keep the wheels on the ground and I had a very nice ride :biggrin:
> *


Don't talk about the yellow duece... :tears: that car was a beast!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 11:18 AM~16601919
> *thats true but when they know u and know that u got strong gang ties they dont wanna give no break just break you off some years bitch ass cspd  :uh: laws are diffrent here big military town they hate minority and lowriders but shit if you aint gettin tickits you aint hittin them switches
> *



aint that a bitch this is 2010 anyone whos racest or judgemental needs to grow the fuck up i got tons a cool ass white boy friends my VP is dominican the majority of my club is mexican and i got plenty of white and black club brothers i look at all them the same its not about color its about riders and bitchs and as far as lowriding yeah nationwide my club and lots of other clubs are working on trying to clean that image up about gang relation and violence because were working family men that work hard to put money into are cars nothing more nothing less


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:19 AM~16601937
> *I got stopped at Academy and Galley (in the Yellow Deuce) for standing 3 waiting for the light to change following Jerry.
> Cop told me just to try to keep the wheels on the ground and I had a very nice ride :biggrin:
> *



SWEET !!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM~16601956
> *aint that a bitch this is 2010 anyone whos racest or judgemental needs to grow the fuck up i got tons a cool ass white boy friends my VP is dominican the majority of my club is mexican and i got plenty of white and black club brothers i look at all them the same its not about color its about riders and bitchs and as far as lowriding yeah nationwide my club and lots of other clubs are working on trying to clean that image up about gang relation and violence because were working family men that work hard to put money into are cars nothing more nothing less
> *


yessur!!!  real talk!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:22 AM~16601955
> *Don't talk about the yellow duece...  :tears: that car was a beast!!!
> *


That it was my friend,that it was. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16601968
> *That it was my friend,that it was. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:23 AM~16601965
> *yessur!!!   real talk!!!
> *


just keepin it funky :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 12:25 PM~16601982
> *just keepin it funky  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I've also been stopped and ticketed for reckless driving,altered suspension,no front plates,no license plate light,improper right turns....you name it just for them to fuck with me
All depends on the Officer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:27 PM~16601992
> *I've also been stopped and ticketed for reckless driving,altered suspension,no front plates,no license plate light,improper right turns....you name it just for them to fuck with me
> All depends on the Officer
> *


Yeah I have gotten the no front plate plenty of times!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:22 AM~16601956
> *aint that a bitch this is 2010 anyone whos racest or judgemental needs to grow the fuck up i got tons a cool ass white boy friends my VP is dominican the majority of my club is mexican and i got plenty of white and black club brothers i look at all them the same its not about color its about riders and bitchs and as far as lowriding yeah nationwide my club and lots of other clubs are working on trying to clean that image up about gang relation and violence because were working family men that work hard to put money into are cars nothing more nothing less
> *



wanna see haters and racest judgement/stereo types come to colorado but im sure its diffrent from cop to cop cause i have been let go before with no lisence an then i got locked before 2 so im sure it boils down to what the cop thinks but real talk we all are family man just tryin to show off are custom cars they act like we bout to go blast someone in are lows around here are somethin :dunno: ask tharin when u see him he has the most interesting story on this subject


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:29 AM~16602003
> *Yeah I have gotten the no front plate plenty of times!!!
> *


Yeah,how you gonna fuck up a euro cutty or monty by putting a plate in front :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 12:31 PM~16602014
> *wanna see haters and racest judgement/stereo types come to colorado but im sure its diffrent from cop to cop cause i have been let go before with no lisence an then i got locked before 2 so im sure it boils down to what the cop thinks but real talk we all are family man just tryin to show off are custom cars they act like we bout to go blast someone in are lows around here are somethin :dunno: ask tharin when u see him he has the most interesting story on this subject
> *


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:33 AM~16602033
> *Yeah,how you gonna fuck up a euro cutty or monty by putting a plate in front :biggrin:
> *



<<<<<<<<<<<<x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:33 PM~16602033
> *Yeah,how you gonna fuck up a euro cutty or monty by putting a plate in front :biggrin:
> *


Yeah try tellin' them that shit!!! :biggrin: Itz all good though, I can honestly say I've been lucky w/ the cops most of the time!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:33 AM~16602033
> *Yeah,how you gonna fuck up a euro cutty or monty by putting a plate in front :biggrin:
> *


*Monte**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 11:35 AM~16602043
> *Yeah try tellin' them that shit!!!  :biggrin: Itz all good though, I can honestly say I've been lucky w/ the cops most of the time!!!
> *


I use to keep my plate underneath my front seat and say it came off :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:37 PM~16602054
> *I use to keep my plate underneath my front seat and say it came off :happysad:
> *


Tell 'em you was gas hoppin' down the street and it came off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 12:38 PM~16602066
> *Tell 'em you was gas hoppin' down the street and it came off!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2010, 11:31 AM~16602014
> *wanna see haters and racest judgement/stereo types come to colorado but im sure its diffrent from cop to cop cause i have been let go before with no lisence an then i got locked before 2 so im sure it boils down to what the cop thinks but real talk we all are family man just tryin to show off are custom cars they act like we bout to go blast someone in are lows around here are somethin :dunno: ask tharin when u see him he has the most interesting story on this subject
> *



what they need to do is go stop this shit the day before yesterday instead of fuckin with us :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 11:33 AM~16602033
> *Yeah,how you gonna fuck up a euro cutty or monty by putting a plate in front :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 12:46 PM~16602108
> *what they need to do is go stop this shit the day before yesterday instead of fuckin with us  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 12:45 PM~16602097
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

I put a 6" lift on a nissan 4 runner on thursday and if you go buy the altered suspion and the fact the the head lights are to far from the ground that but they down fuck with lifted trucks i never see them pulled over and i ask all the ones i can if the get tickets for there lifts and most say no


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

all this cop talk made me hungry for donuts so i had to run to the store


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mac puttin' in work!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 01:13 PM~16602562
> *Mac puttin' in work!!!
> *


lol... getn my post count up... waitn on homie 2 come by and look at my bomba


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 02:16 PM~16602583
> *lol... getn my post count up... waitn on homie 2 come by and look at my bomba
> *


  you at the shop?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

nah, at home with all 30 of my kids


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 02:28 PM~16602655
> *nah, at home with all 30 of my kids
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 01:15 PM~16602579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She's 1 of my favs!!! :wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

yes, im bored


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

HELLO TY,,,,, COMING OVER TO PICK YOU UP ON MY CROTCH ROCKET :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 04:16 PM~16603245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: You know he gonna get mad!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

:angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:   :around: :biggrin: :biggrin: :banghead: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 04:16 PM~16603245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up but she can still come over


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 06:11 PM~16604251
> *thats fucked up but she can still come over
> *


lol, ya bad joke but i was bored..... did you get ur afro cut holmes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 07:13 PM~16604259
> *lol, ya bad joke but i was bored..... did you get ur afro cut holmes
> *


ya got my hair did whatz the new werd on da carz


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey plague can talk to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone??? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good fesboogie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 07:24 PM~16604344
> *
> *


whuz good homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Just realized the homie sean from the goodtimes kansas chapter is on the cover of roll n 16. Thats some cool shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 07:26 PM~16604367
> *wuz good fesboogie
> *


Getting ready to head out!!!  whut up w/ you!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16604338
> *Whutz Good Everyone???  :biggrin:
> *


hey iwhere is that clip of vol. 16 at


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16604493
> *Just realized the homie sean from the goodtimes kansas chapter is on the cover of roll n 16. Thats some cool shit
> *


  heard he was puttin' it down!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 07:28 PM~16604383
> *whuz good homie
> *


Chillen homie, getting ready for work. How ya been ?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

been good hows that car comming


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

hey how are the cops up there when they see a lowrider on da street cruzing


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 08:02 PM~16604656
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

not sure yet on the 64... find out 2morrow ty


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Cars coming slowly. The cops don't really sweat you too much as long as you don't do anything stupid. And the times I have been pulled over in the low, I alway got let go with a warning since I was legit....ie license and insurance


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:16 PM~16604749
> *Cars coming slowly. The cops don't really sweat you too much as long as you don't do anything stupid. And the times I have been pulled over in the low, I alway got let go with a warning since I was legit....ie license and insurance
> *


just woundering cuz my cuzin keeps getting ticketed every time he pulls hes ride out


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 08:15 PM~16604745
> *not sure yet on the 64... find out 2morrow ty
> *


cool just woundering


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 08:19 PM~16604775
> *just woundering cuz my cuzin keeps getting ticketed every time he pulls hes ride out
> *



That's crazy..in Denver?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 13 2010, 07:46 PM~16604544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick cant wait for it to get here :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

oooh chit,,, i was going to bed till i saw goodfellas on ch 58... gotta watch this atleast 4 times in a month along with scarface and many others


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

here ya go Mac.........
Try to fuck with this


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 10:10 PM~16606055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

nice car homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 10:27 PM~16606182
> *nice car homie
> *


 :uh: 
Where???
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:05 PM~16606008
> *here ya go Mac.........
> Try to fuck with this
> 
> ...


yuk/ i dont mean to talk trash bout your wife or your homey that painted that but but puke thats gross


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

lol..imgoing to bed.... good night lowriderss....please hit my paint page up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 10:34 PM~16606236
> *yuk/ i dont mean to talk trash bout your wife or your homey that painted that but but puke thats gross
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That my friend is a Lay it Low legendary Mural


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this is art work i was talking bout mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 10:36 PM~16606251
> *lol..imgoing to bed.... good night lowriderss....please hit my paint page up
> *


I'll stop in :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 02:15 PM~16602579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she is bad yum


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK I hit it up :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn those are big


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16606267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



guys got talent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

.TODD Oct 2008 5,990 86 1.19% 
lninjo Jan 2007 526 76 1.05% 
*fesboogie Feb 2006 6,228 70 0.96% 
RAG3ROY Apr 2005 21,653 59 0.81% 
macgyver Oct 2009 910 53 0.73% *
jimbo Dec 2005 704 47 0.65% 
rollindeep408 Oct 2004 3,663 43 0.59% 
ROLL'N Dec 2005 2,200 42 0.58% 
rnaudin Jan 2008 869 35 0.48% 
Lowrider Style CC Jun 2008 3,358 32 0.44% 
:0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 13 2010, 08:42 PM~16604962
> *that shit is sick cant wait for it to get here :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I respect everyones opinion but why would you make that comment, but give it 4 thumbs down???? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16606055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mac I forgot you had put in work on that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 12:29 AM~16606688
> *.TODD Oct 2008 5,990 86 1.19%
> lninjo Jan 2007 526 76 1.05%
> fesboogie Feb 2006 6,228 70 0.96%
> ...


Don't worry, I plan to put in just as much work on the streets this summer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719

Whut Up Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16608507
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...


just thinkin about goin up there, what's up with you bROtha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 10:29 AM~16608527
> *just thinkin about goin up there, what's up with you bROtha
> *


Not much honestly just got up!!! :420: thutz how I feel!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2010, 10:31 AM~16608536
> *Not much honestly just got up!!!  :420: thutz how I feel!!!
> *


I've been up for a few, are you goin to the expo center


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 10:35 AM~16608564
> *I've been up for a few, are you goin to the expo center
> *


IDK, I heard Adan's car was there, kinda wanted to check out in person how that new gold looks... But we'll see!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i know you guys aint EAST COAST but for some reason i always considered you guys are and EAST SIDE state for some reason well i guess you guys get just as cold as us so might as well be


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 14 2010, 10:40 AM~16608606
> *i know you guys aint EAST COAST but for some reason i always considered you guys are and EAST SIDE state for some reason well i guess you guys get just as cold as us so might as well be
> *


 :biggrin: Itz cold!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy VD everyone....no ****....no ******* for my spanish speaking brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 01:36 PM~16609830
> *Happy VD everyone....no ****....no ******* for my spanish speaking brothers. :biggrin:
> *


pinche puto :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2010, 12:59 PM~16609949
> *pinche puto :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Larry
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/1600282366.html


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 02:22 PM~16610086
> *Here ya go Larry
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/1600282366.html
> *


thats not to bad of a deal.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 14 2010, 01:25 PM~16610108
> *thats not to bad of a deal.
> *


seems pretty good but it all depends on if its worth the trip :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 01:22 PM~16610086
> *Here ya go Larry
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/1600282366.html
> *



not at all somebody better jump on that i seen em go for more than that in a junk yard :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 01:36 PM~16609830
> *Happy VD everyone....no ****....no ******* for my spanish speaking brothers. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 02:22 PM~16610086
> *Here ya go Larry
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/1600282366.html
> *


what was it the posting has been deleted??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2010, 03:41 PM~16610919
> *what was it the posting has been deleted??
> *


a red 62 impala for $4250 I think :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2010, 01:59 PM~16609949
> *pinche puto :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 04:44 PM~16610939
> *a red 62 impala for $4250 I think :happysad:
> *


that would of been cool. I was gonna buy that convertible cutlass the black one built by royaltrag but I missed it by like a week and a half to two weeks what a bummer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 04:44 PM~16610939
> *a red 62 impala for $4250 I think :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody go to the show or have pics of it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 05:04 PM~16611058
> *Anybody go to the show or have pics of it?
> *


I wanted to go but I got tore up last night slept in today and I have to work tonight so I didnt' get to make it


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2010, 04:06 PM~16611066
> *I wanted to go but I got tore up last night slept in today and I have to work tonight so I didnt' get to make it
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 14 2010, 05:11 PM~16611112
> *x2
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I got ready to go and everything and ended up not goin' either!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 14 2010, 07:39 PM~16612120
> *What up Colorado!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone get any pics from the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 14 2010, 08:27 PM~16612519
> *anyone get any pics from the show
> *


x2 on that one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck from RO probably did


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 08:47 PM~16612693
> *Chuck from RO probably did
> *



i maybe took 2 pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16613552
> *i maybe took 2 pics
> *


That bad huh?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 10:14 PM~16613570
> *That bad huh?
> *



i seen most the bikes in denver a few weeks ago, and the cars weren't to hot


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 09:21 PM~16613642
> *i seen most the bikes in denver a few weeks ago, and the cars weren't to hot
> *


Was Adan's there?
He was telling me it was UC earlier this week :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 10:26 PM~16613715
> *Was Adan's there?
> He was telling me it was UC earlier this week :dunno:
> *



yea it was there and lookin nice, what the hell is uc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16613735
> *yea it was there and lookin nice, what the hell is uc
> *


Under Construction


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

not much going on tonite


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16614190
> *not much going on tonite
> *



:no: Pretty quiet!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 06:08 PM~16614250
> *:no: Pretty quiet!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16614315
> *:rimshot:
> *



:wow:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2010, 06:14 PM~16614315
> *:rimshot:
> *


drummer boy :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 14 2010, 11:34 PM~16614584
> *drummer boy :biggrin:
> *



Hows life in La Junta Loco?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16614596
> *Hows life in La Junta Loco?
> *


not much going on here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 14 2010, 11:38 PM~16614628
> *not much going on here
> *



I hear ya homie, you hitting any of the kick backs in the Springs or going to any Denver shows this year?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 06:55 PM~16614852
> *I hear ya homie, you hitting any of the kick backs in the Springs or going to any Denver shows this year?
> *


probly not i havent been to a car show for 5yrs since i got with my kids mom so i i am kinda of fucked :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 14 2010, 11:55 PM~16614860
> *good nite co
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16614886
> *probly not  i havent been to a car show for 5yrs since i got with my kids mom so i i am kinda of fucked :angry:
> *


Sux


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 06:59 PM~16614909
> *Sux
> *


she let me hitted and now 3kids later i dont go nowhere or go out with my friends but my fault for alowing it
:twak:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 15 2010, 12:03 AM~16614951
> *she let me hitted  and now 3kids later i dont go nowhere or go out with my friends but my fault for alowing it
> :twak:
> *



Damn...I guess I kinda lucked out with my lady :wow: 

She wont even let you go to a car show or bar b que ?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 14 2010, 07:07 PM~16615007
> *Damn...I guess I kinda lucked out with my lady  :wow:
> 
> She wont even let you go to a car show or bar b que ?!
> *


i went to 2 of my cousins bbq the first one we were having problems so i said fuck it the second one i didnt stay long there it was mosthated cc bbq


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz big c by the way my name is joe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 15 2010, 12:18 AM~16615149
> *laterz big c by the way my name is joe
> *



Good to meet you Joe...keep your head up homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 12:07 AM~16615007
> *Damn...I guess I kinda lucked out with my lady  :wow:
> 
> She wont even let you go to a car show or bar b que ?!
> *


He needs to put his foot down but he don't listen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16613735
> *yea it was there and lookin nice, what the hell is uc
> *


thats what I thought Roy stays on the net and texting too long with this damn abbreviated shit :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Jefe ? Hows everything going ?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

STAY WARM COLORADO :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 15 2010, 12:27 AM~16615237
> *STAY WARM COLORADO :yes:
> *



You too...liking the updated CLA logo...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 12:11 AM~16615049
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


did you take this pic?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 01:24 AM~16615756
> *did you take this pic?
> *



Nah...but remember seeing plenty of trailers like that in Vegas for Super Show...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From last CLA meeting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any more pics?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

FIRMEX, MOSTHATED CC
:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2010, 06:56 AM~16616280
> *FIRMEX, MOSTHATED CC
> :wave:
> *


Whats up Paul?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 06:48 AM~16616265
> *any more pics?
> *



http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com...albumid=8153034


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:16 AM~16616319
> *http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com...albumid=8153034
> *


You getting that holiday pay homie??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:24 AM~16616338
> *You getting that holiday pay homie??
> *



Yessur.....what about you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:27 AM~16616350
> *Yessur.....what about you?
> *


Yup double time and a half :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:29 AM~16616356
> *Yup double time and a half :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Im hurtin for money so its on time. Babies momma is killing me on Child Support.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:30 AM~16616358
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Im hurtin for money so its on time. Babies momma is killing me on Child Support.
> *


I'm glad I don't have that problem I only have the one kid and her mother and I am still together


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:31 AM~16616361
> *I'm glad I don't have that problem I only have the one kid and her mother and I am still together
> *



Thats good...I only have the issues with my lil white boy. Still fighting in court for him...its a fucken waste of money, wish his mom would realize if she could just act like a mature adult, all this money could be going to him. :uh: 

Alright...im done with my novela....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:33 AM~16616374
> *Thats good...I only have the issues with my lil white boy. Still fighting in court for him...its a fucken waste of money, wish his mom would realize if she could just act like a mature adult, all this money could be going to him. :uh:
> 
> Alright...im done with my novela....
> *


My friend went through a divorce and he said the same thing he said if you can agree then do it because it's super expensive


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:34 AM~16616377
> *My friend went through a divorce and he said the same thing he said if you can agree then do it because it's super expensive
> *



Hes right, just since September, I have spent $10k in lawyers and fees towards my son, NOT including the $618 I pay a month for him.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:35 AM~16616381
> *Hes right, just since September, I have spent $10k in lawyers and fees towards my son, NOT including the $618 I pay a month for him.
> *


deezamnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:36 AM~16616388
> *deezamnnnnnnnnn
> *



Yea..its killing me homie...but everything should be resolved by June and its looking like I will be getting full custody god willing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:42 AM~16616403
> *Yea..its killing me homie...but everything should be resolved by June and its looking like I will be getting full custody god willing.
> *


Good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:49 AM~16616416
> *Good
> *



Im out of here primo...have a good day homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:55 AM~16616437
> *Im out of here primo...have a good day homie!
> *


You to dog


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn another monday! i hope we have some nice weather this week :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

another monday.. have a great day and week everyone... i getta pattern a few cars this week , so i get to sit in the booth and get loco.. il post some pics


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 15 2010, 08:43 AM~16616587
> *another monday.. have a great day and week everyone... i getta pattern a few cars this week , so i get to sit in the booth and get loco.. il post some pics
> *




the old sayin on layitlow is pics or it didnt happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

どのようなコロラドまでですか？


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2010, 05:56 AM~16616280
> *FIRMEX, MOSTHATED CC
> :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA PAUL!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! and damn Ceez thatz alot of $$$ papo... I thought I had it bad!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 12:42 PM~16618200
> *Whutz Good CO!!! and damn Ceez thatz alot of $$$ papo... I thought I had it bad!!!
> *


Es la vida


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 15 2010, 02:00 PM~16618902
> *:wave:
> *



What's good Primo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 01:57 PM~16618874
> *Es la vida
> 
> *


Pues ya tu sabes!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 02:10 PM~16618951
> *Pues ya tu sabes!!!
> *


 :biggrin:

How was your weekend Primo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 02:16 PM~16618987
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How was your weekend Primo?
> *


It was cool honestly can't complain!!! Watched that movie "LEGION" and it really wasn't all dat!!! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 02:32 PM~16619094
> *It was cool honestly can't complain!!! Watched that movie "LEGION" and it really wasn't all dat!!!  :angry:
> *


How about yours?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 02:33 PM~16619097
> *How about yours?
> *



Let's just say emotionally busy. May have to fly out to NYC here soon to visit some family. Other then that, I can't complain.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 02:37 PM~16619120
> *Let's just say emotionally busy. May have to fly out to NYC here soon to visit some family. Other then that, I can't complain.
> *


Hope everything is cool homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 02:41 PM~16619137
> *Hope everything is cool homie!!!
> *



Gracias Primo! You gotta put me down for the Rolln video when it comes in. How's the ride coming?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 02:50 PM~16619197
> *Gracias Primo! You gotta put me down for the Rolln video when it comes in. How's the ride coming?
> *


Itz coming along good... Not as fast as I would hope but it will be ready!!! and I got you on the Roll'n dvd homie!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16618936
> *What's good Primo?
> *


Gettin ready to go bug people that have the day off! :biggrin: 
Wuts up with you homie? have a good weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 15 2010, 03:01 PM~16619253
> *Gettin ready to go bug people that have the day off!  :biggrin:
> Wuts up with you homie? have a good weekend?
> *


Had to work all weekend. Spent some time this morning with the Impala rubbing her down....with sand paper. :biggrin:

How was your weekend homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16619215
> *Itz coming along good... Not as fast as I would hope but it will be ready!!! and I got you on the Roll'n dvd homie!!!
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 07:17 PM~16621231
> *What up CO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Bro!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 06:21 PM~16621278
> *Whut Up Bro!!!
> *



Aqui trabajando todavia arreglando esto's Recalls!!!  

Whutz good??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 07:29 PM~16621377
> *Aqui trabajando todavia arreglando esto's Recalls!!!
> 
> Whutz good??
> *


Shit I thought you might've been off today... guess not!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, thirtymax, *FIRMEX*


Que paso muchacho :wave: 

Ya vendiste el 64?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 06:30 PM~16621390
> *Shit I thought you might've been off today... guess not!!!
> *



I was off this morning. I came in at noon, so not too long of a day. Should be outta here hopefully by 9. You comin thru tomorrow nite??(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 07:31 PM~16621408
> *I was off this morning. I came in at noon, so not too long of a day. Should be outta here hopefully by 9. You comin thru tomorrow nite??(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!! I'll be there!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 06:32 PM~16621416
> *yessur!!! I'll be there!!!
> *


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 07:00 PM~16621715
> *
> *



Que haces bro :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 04:35 PM~16619912
> *Had to work all weekend. Spent some time this morning with the Impala rubbing her down....with sand paper. :biggrin:
> 
> How was your weekend homie?
> *


NIce, hows it comin along? It was good, had to work tambien on saturday, and sat around and watched some golf and nba allstar game sunday!  

I went by storage the other day and they put my engine half way in, its sittin on the crossmember with the front clip leanin against it :angry: i need to get that thing outta there. Im thinkin im gonna try for either thursday or saturday to get it together so i can get it out.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Kinda slow so far tonight :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 08:02 PM~16621730
> *Que haces bro :biggrin:
> *


Nada papo, tu sabes aqui mamando gallo! No ******* ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16622088
> *NIce, hows it comin along? It was good, had to work tambien on saturday, and sat around and watched some golf and nba allstar game sunday!
> 
> I went by storage the other day and they put my engine half way in, its sittin on the crossmember with the front clip leanin against it  :angry:  i need to get that thing outta there. Im thinkin im gonna try for either thursday or saturday to get it together so i can get it out.
> *


Slowly but surely....

Let me know if you need help. I'm free in the mornings.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 08:15 PM~16622460
> *Nada papo, tu sabes aqui mamando gallo! No ******* ! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez, theonenonly*


What up Ceez and Mr. Tyrone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 09:20 PM~16622510
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, theonenonly
> What up Ceez and Mr. Tyrone
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 09:20 PM~16622510
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, theonenonly
> What up Ceez and Mr. Tyrone
> *



What's good primo? You still at work?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 09:24 PM~16622556
> *:0  :wow:
> *



Tio Fes! Whut up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 09:27 PM~16622595
> *Tio Fes! Whut up!
> *


Que pajo brother!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2010, 09:41 PM~16622758
> *What up Ceez
> *


What up Roy, how's the tre doing?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16622789
> *Que pajo brother!!!
> *


Chillen, decided to take a night off to kick with the fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 08:52 PM~16622897
> *What up Roy, how's the tre doing?
> *


Doing good bro hibernating right now,but good
how's your ride coming along bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2010, 09:57 PM~16622962
> *Doing good bro hibernating right now,but good
> how's your ride coming along bro?
> *



Slow homie, gotta get back in the groove of things. Have some more welding to do.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 15 2010, 06:30 PM~16621396
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, thirtymax, FIRMEX
> Que paso muchacho :wave:
> ...


Vato in Denver says he wants it hopefully it goes thru!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16622928
> *Chillen, decided to take a night off to kick with the fam
> *


FamBam time is alwayz good!!! :biggrin: Like Chris from your club tells me "Happy wife, Happy life" :biggrin: (or something along those lines) :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez Jul 2005 501 56 0.58% 
[email protected] Apr 2006 9,394 45 0.47% 
GATO ***** Jul 2007 3,800 44 0.46% 
WestTexas_lowlow Oct 2007 6,659 42 0.44% 
CARLITOS WAY May 2009 808 42 0.44% 
BIG DIRTY Jan 2002 24,095 39 0.41% 
9-lives Feb 2006 5,203 35 0.36% 
BIGRUBE644 Aug 2007 3,527 35 0.36% 
KhushbuMalik Feb 2010 59 34 0.35% 
LatinStyle86 Jan 2008 1,481 34 0.35% 
Ceez puttin' in work!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 09:17 PM~16623220
> *BigCeez Jul 2005 501 56 0.58%
> [email protected] Apr 2006 9,394 45 0.47%
> GATO ***** Jul 2007 3,800 44 0.46%
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2010, 10:23 PM~16623291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Whut Up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 09:24 PM~16623306
> *:roflmao: Whut Up!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
What up Big Fes


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

jus found this pic of one of my old caddys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 15 2010, 10:08 PM~16623970
> *jus found this pic of one of my old caddys
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 09:17 PM~16622492
> *Slowly but surely....
> 
> Let me know if you need help. I'm free in the mornings.
> *


thanks, i will let you know. Goodnite CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16623409
> *:biggrin:
> What up Big Fes
> *


Jus chillin'... where was that pic at? Six Flags???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 11:11 PM~16624954
> *Jus chillin'... where was that pic at? Six Flags???
> *


Yeah :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16623220
> *BigCeez Jul 2005 501 56 0.58%
> [email protected] Apr 2006 9,394 45 0.47%
> GATO ***** Jul 2007 3,800 44 0.46%
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16622928
> *Chillen, decided to take a night off to kick with the fam
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1601726844.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:16 AM~16626419
> *Damn
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1601726844.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:16 AM~16626419
> *Damn
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1601726844.html
> *


looks like too much work for a 66 hardtop..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 15 2010, 07:46 AM~16616608
> *the old sayin on layitlow is pics or it didnt happen
> *


lol, ya your right, it didnt happen........ (me taking pics that is)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 16 2010, 07:43 AM~16627123
> *looks like too much work for a 66 hardtop..
> *


Might be good for some hard to find parts :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:45 AM~16627137
> *Might be good for some hard to find parts :happysad:
> *


ya i guess... maybe rear of car is cherry


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

CHUCKIEBOYGT, RAG3ROY, curiousdos :wave: 
GOOD morning


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 15 2010, 09:07 PM~16623091
> *Vato in Denver says he wants it hopefully it goes thru!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2010, 07:50 AM~16627162
> *CHUCKIEBOYGT, RAG3ROY, curiousdos :wave:
> GOOD morning
> *


* GOODTIMER, WHATS THE WORD......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2010, 07:50 AM~16627162
> *CHUCKIEBOYGT, RAG3ROY, curiousdos :wave:
> GOOD morning
> *


What up big Paul how you coping with the slow lane homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:54 AM~16627189
> *What up big Paul how you coping with the slow lane homie?
> *


Doing good, I think i have to get new batteries for the ride. So anybody have a special on 5 Optimas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2010, 08:00 AM~16627210
> *Doing good, I think i have to get new batteries for the ride. So anybody have a special on 5 Optimas
> *


Yeah we was just talking to a few people who do.Anthony said he can get Yellowtops for $90,and Rich said he can get Redtops for $25 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

PHOENIX ROLL CALL!!!

WHOS HEADIN TO AZ FOR THE SHOW?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 16 2010, 08:23 AM~16627341
> *PHOENIX ROLL CALL!!!
> 
> WHOS HEADIN TO AZ FOR THE SHOW?!
> *


 :0 
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Some people have too much money






















































uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And I thought you lost that pinkie??? :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, Tradions_CO-719
Hey Carlos i ain't forgot I've just been somewhat busy, but I still wanna go down there and get some parts!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 16 2010, 10:10 AM~16627705
> *whats up all...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:16 AM~16626419
> *Damn
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1601726844.html
> *


that willl buff rite out! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2010, 09:32 AM~16627873
> *that willl buff rite out!  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2010, 09:32 AM~16627873
> *that willl buff rite out!  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY, BigCeez, FIRMEX*


What up Gents :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 16 2010, 10:28 AM~16628242
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, FIRMEX
> What up Gents :biggrin:
> *


What up IZZY,how's work?
Busy I bet :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 11:36 AM~16628310
> *What up IZZY,how's work?
> Busy I bet :happysad:
> *


and not in a good way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 10:38 AM~16628328
> *and not in a good way!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Where do you guys post pics from? I have tried to do it with photobucket in the past and failed miserably. Any help is appreciated. I am not much of a computer wizz.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628421
> *Where do you guys post pics from? I have tried to do it with photobucket in the past and failed miserably. Any help is appreciated. I am not much of a computer wizz.
> *


Go to quick reply right below....then click image uploader


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:x:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 11:52 AM~16628450
> *Go to quick reply right below....then click image uploader
> *


 :cheesy: You are a genius! Thank you! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2010, 11:17 AM~16628774
> *:cheesy:  You are a genius! Thank you!  :cheesy:
> *


Glad to help bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

OFF TO THE JUNKYARD. :happysad: ONE OF MY MOLDINGS FLEW OFF IN TRANSPORT, TIME TO GO HUNTING. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 11:36 AM~16628958
> *OFF TO THE JUNKYARD. :happysad:  ONE OF MY MOLDINGS FLEW OFF IN TRANSPORT, TIME TO GO HUNTING. :biggrin:
> *


Boy you got great luck in transporting.So your Cutlass here?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 16 2010, 11:28 AM~16628242
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, FIRMEX
> What up Gents :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2010, 12:30 PM~16628896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That yours?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 12:46 PM~16629068
> *That yours?
> *


It was bout 6 years ago. It was a daily for awhile then i traded it to a homie for a 66 caprice. Im more traditional lowrider and he's a mini trucker so it worked out good.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 16 2010, 10:36 AM~16628310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up Homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 16 2010, 02:14 PM~16629768
> *Oh yeah....busy as hell!!!! But for the most part people are being cool, ain't had to bish slap anyone yet :cheesy:
> True!!!!!
> What up Homie
> *


you gonna be at the pad at 5:30pm?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 01:41 PM~16629004
> *Boy you got great luck in transporting.So your Cutlass here?
> *


HEY AT LEAST IT MADE IT HEAR IN ONE PIECE. THE CLIPS WERE DRY ROT, BUT IT SEEMED LIKE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HARD FOR IT TO COME OFF, OH WELL I FOUND ONE AT THE JUNKYARD FOR $15. I WILL PUT IT ON IN A MINUTE. 

IT IS A 63 IMPALA VERT......BECAUSE EVERY SWING DICK HAS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 01:37 PM~16629930
> *HEY AT LEAST IT MADE IT HEAR IN ONE PIECE. THE CLIPS WERE DRY ROT, BUT IT SEEMED LIKE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HARD FOR IT TO COME OFF, OH WELL I FOUND ONE AT THE JUNKYARD FOR $15. I WILL PUT IT ON IN A MINUTE.
> 
> IT IS A 63 IMPALA VERT......BECAUSE EVERY SWING DICK HAS ONE. :biggrin:
> *


That's what I heard(the G-body Impalas) :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Feb 16 2010, 08:43 AM~16627123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn Roy you know everything thats going on, on LIL fucker some people have too much time :cheesy: I was just saying to that guy I'd buy it if it was closer and not wanting to look like a bullshitter


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 02:52 PM~16630024
> *That's what I heard(the G-body Impalas)  :biggrin:
> *


Whatever Roy :cheesy: I was just fucking with that dude their not that there are some g body impalas read my above post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 01:54 PM~16630036
> *Whatever Roy :cheesy: I was just fucking with that dude their not that there are some g body impalas read my above post
> *


You know I had ta get you back for dat LRM comment I made and you took out of context :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 01:54 PM~16630036
> *Whatever Roy :cheesy: I was just fucking with that dude their not that there are some g body impalas read my above post
> *


I have an alert on my computer on keywords stacks,baller,high roller,and pimp.....and you seem to come up quite a bit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:53 PM~16630033
> *way too much work honestly if you buy a 66 if it isn't a vert to me your just buying it to say you have an impala because I don't like em.But everyone has their own taste
> damn Roy you know everything thats going on, on LIL fucker some people have too much time :cheesy: I was just saying to that guy I'd buy it if it was closer and not wanting to look like a bullshitter
> *


 :uh: Just cuz someone buys a '66 doesn't mean they just buying it to say they have an Impala... :roflmao: your a clown homie put your tax return away!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:06 PM~16630113
> *:uh: Just cuz someone buys a '66 doesn't mean they just buying it to say they have an Impala...  :roflmao: your a clown homie put your tax return away!!!
> *


I sold my bike remember smarty pants and If you read what I said I said to me it seems that way but every one has their own taste I know you can read


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 16 2010, 03:01 PM~16630078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey My daughter is gonna be pimpin more plating than anyone in LJ besides me and my homies because no one that I know of around here has ever gotten any part replated on a car here is that gold I got done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:08 PM~16630120
> *I sold my bike remember smarty pants and If you read what I said I said to me it seems that way but every one has their own taste I know you can read
> *


Yes I can read!!! :biggrin: It doesn't seem that way to me so I replied back, anybody that waste their money on a car they don't like whether it be an Impala or not is a clown (unless they gonna flip it)... Impalas are cool but you don't have to have one to be a lowrider or for your car to be the shit  and you did sell your bike I forgot so sorry about the tax return comment... :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:14 PM~16630157
> *Yes I can read!!!  :biggrin: It doesn't seem that way to me so I replied back, anybody that waste their money on a car they don't like whether it be an Impala or not is a clown (unless they gonna flip it)... Impalas are cool but you don't have to have one to be a lowrider or for your car to be the shit   and you did sell your bike I forgot so sorry about the tax return comment...  :roflmao:
> *


It's all good I'm not trying to piss anybody off with that comment I just don't care for them and I think people are so you need an impala right now that they will buy anyone but I would buy a 66 over alot of other years I just don't care for the taillights I do like 65s just like I don't care for 67s but I'd roll the shit out of a 68.They just took that impala brand right off of those years with out the 3 taillights


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16630169
> *It's all good I'm not trying to piss anybody off with that comment I just don't care for them and I think people are so you need an impala right now that they will buy anyone but I would buy a 66 over alot of other years I just don't care for the taillights I do like 65s just like I don't care for 67s but I'd roll the shit out of a 68.They just took that impala brand right off of those years with out the 3 taillights
> *


Im not sweating it but I had to say something... :biggrin: I just think is funny how everyone wants a droptop Impala and all that just 2 fit in!!! I've always liked '66s and other than a '61 is what I've always wanted... and if you knew the price I paid you would shit bricks for the condition it was in!!! :biggrin: I didn't have to dig deep!!! I've paid more for gbody's than what I paid for the '66... 

and the droptop comment is not meant for anyone in our topic or anyone in particular at all but like Larry had said a while back if you look at the vehicles for sale everyone wants to trade for a drop!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:26 PM~16630232
> *Im not sweating it but I had to say something...  :biggrin: I just think is funny how everyone wants a droptop Impala and all that just 2 fit in!!! I've always liked '66s and other than a '61 is what I've always wanted... and if you knew the price I paid you would shit bricks for the condition it was in!!!  :biggrin: I didn't have to dig deep!!! I've paid more for gbody's than what I paid for the '66...
> 
> and the droptop comment is not meant for anyone in our topic or anyone in particular at all but like Larry had said a while back if you look at the vehicles for sale everyone wants to trade for a drop!!!
> *


I'm real happy with my hardtop and wouldn't want anything else but I wouldn't mind a g body vert with a working top it just seems like it would be a cool car to have :biggrin: maybe one day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:30 PM~16630280
> *I'm real happy with my hardtop and wouldn't want anything else but I wouldn't mind a g body vert with a working top it just seems like it would be a cool car to have :biggrin: maybe one day
> *


It would be unique, thatz for sure!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:09 PM~16630134
> *When I said it I was just fucking with you and the g body thing about I was just talking shit to that shitbag that claims to paint cars and then dogs people out or so I heard
> Hey My daughter is gonna be pimpin more plating than anyone in LJ besides me and my homies because no one that I know of around here has ever gotten any part replated on a car here is that gold I got done
> 
> ...


Damn that was a fast turnaround :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:34 PM~16630315
> *Damn that was a fast turnaround :cheesy:
> *


yeah like 2 weeks or something, Now I'm behind I need to paint that little car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 02:26 PM~16630232
> *Im not sweating it but I had to say something...  :biggrin: I just think is funny how everyone wants a droptop Impala and all that just 2 fit in!!! I've always liked '66s and other than a '61 is what I've always wanted... and if you knew the price I paid you would shit bricks for the condition it was in!!!  :biggrin: I didn't have to dig deep!!! I've paid more for gbody's than what I paid for the '66...
> 
> and the droptop comment is not meant for anyone in our topic or anyone in particular at all but like Larry had said a while back if you look at the vehicles for sale everyone wants to trade for a drop!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: 







*Then why can't I trade mine for a decent Bubbletop *:angry: 


I mean the Trey rag *was* my dream car ....but it's time to move on now :happysad: 
If I just stayed satisfied I'd never move forward IMO
I dunno guess I'm just motivated by just being there and doing that.....who knows maybe after the Bubble I get a Batmobile :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:30 PM~16630280
> *I'm real happy with my hardtop and wouldn't want anything else but I wouldn't mind a g body vert with a working top it just seems like it would be a cool car to have :biggrin: maybe one day
> *


 seriously though about doing this also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 02:42 PM~16630368
> *seriously though about doing this also
> *


*thought**


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16630360
> *:scrutinize:
> Then why can't I trade mine for a decent Bubbletop :angry:
> I mean the Trey rag was my dream car ....but it's time to move on now :happysad:
> ...


I luv bubbles, im sure someone would trade you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16630360
> *:scrutinize:
> Then why can't I trade mine for a decent Bubbletop :angry:
> I mean the Trey rag was my dream car ....but it's time to move on now :happysad:
> ...


You should build it so you can really say been there and done that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:43 PM~16630382
> *I luv bubbles, im sure someone would trade you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but Roy wants to trade his rag for a bubble in the shape of perfect score :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16630385
> *You should build it so you can really say been there and done that :biggrin:
> *


I really been looking at 60 Impala believe it or not
you don't see them everyday and I think they are slept on 
so who knows......a tri 5 would be nice also :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:42 PM~16630368
> *seriously though about doing this also
> *


 :yes: I know one thatz gonna bust out!!! but I can't say nothin' else!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:44 PM~16630390
> *Yeah but Roy wants to trade his rag for a bubble in the shape of perfect score :cheesy:
> *


Well not that nice........but almost :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:45 PM~16630396
> *I really been looking at 60 Impala believe it or not
> you don't see them everyday and I think they are slept on
> so who knows......a tri 5 would be nice also :happysad:
> *


Yeah a 60 impala is really overlooked and I'm suprised there isn't more tri-5's in the lowrider community. I like this car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:44 PM~16630390
> *Yeah but Roy wants to trade his rag for a bubble in the shape of perfect score :cheesy:
> *


THAT MIGHT BE AN ISSUE!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:45 PM~16630403
> *:yes: I know one thatz gonna bust out!!! but I can't say nothin' else!!!  :biggrin:
> *


around here??Did someone buy my black cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I had cash right now I'd be going to get that Rag 60 for 15 stacks :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:47 PM~16630419
> *If I had cash right now I'd be going to get that Rag 60 for 15 stacks :yessad:
> *


which one?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:46 PM~16630408
> *Yeah a 60 impala is really overlooked and I'm suprised there isn't more tri-5's in the lowrider community. I like this car
> 
> 
> ...


That car is really nice and really clean....I thought it should at least be worth 11-12


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:49 PM~16630429
> *That car is really nice and really clean....I thought it should at least be worth 11-12
> *


They said it looks cleaner in the pics and not plaquable so it needs work I suppose


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:48 PM~16630425
> *which one?
> *


http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_s...ala_106135530_1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16630443
> *http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_s...ala_106135530_1
> *


348 and all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:47 PM~16630413
> *around here??Did someone buy my black cutlass
> *


No IDK who bought the cutty, but there should be a rag gbody coming out in Denver and there's also one coming out a couple of states away... dis the one im talking about!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:50 PM~16630439
> *They said it looks cleaner in the pics and not plaquable so it needs work I suppose
> *


Yeah but Uce has very high standards,so it might not be much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 03:51 PM~16630460
> *No IDK who bought the cutty, but there should be a rag gbody coming out in Denver and there's also one coming out a couple of states away... dis the one im talking about!!!
> *


Cool so someone in Colorado did the conversion?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:52 PM~16630470
> *Yeah but Uce has very high standards,so it might not be much
> *


I noticed it has a dent in the front driver fender so maybe it needs a paint job and some weather stripping and a little replating it might be the guy just doesn't want to do it and I don't blame him it takes alot of work to build a car alot of money and alot of your time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:51 PM~16630457
> *348 and all
> *


Really good deal...even just to flip it you could profit at least 10-15 k easy with minimal restorations


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:53 PM~16630480
> *I noticed it has a dent in the front driver fender so maybe it needs a paint job and some weather stripping and a little replating it might be the guy just doesn't want to do it and I don't blame him it takes alot of work to build a car alot of money and alot of your time
> *


I wouldn't know :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:53 PM~16630481
> *Really good deal...even just to flip it you could profit at least 10-15 k easy with minimal restorations
> *


It's possible hell it's probably worth more than the 15k as it sits so if you had money to take a gamble it might be worth it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:54 PM~16630488
> *I wouldn't know :happysad:
> *


You worked on that monte and sure it was a total build but even what you did you know it takes work.You had to do some work to that yellow 62 as well so I'm sure you got the idea


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:54 PM~16630489
> *It's possible hell it's probably worth more than the 15k as it sits so if you  had money to take a gamble it might be worth it
> *


I'd throw a cheap as maaco and a $1200 interior kit and slang dat mofo for 27k :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:52 PM~16630471
> *Cool so someone in Colorado did the conversion?
> *


itz in the process from my understandin'


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 16 2010, 03:56 PM~16630506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool it's good to hear people around this state are doing more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16630496
> *You worked on that monte and sure it was a total build but even what you did you know it takes work.You had to do some work to that yellow 62 as well so I'm sure you got the idea
> *


Yeah I did alot to the Monte and the 62 and even had my hand at bodywork some welding and mechanical work....but total restoration......shit I aint even got the patience for that :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was gonna get Vynetyme verted out but that mofo wanted 8-10k 
he is one of the best in the biz though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:59 PM~16630539
> *I was gonna get Vynetyme verted out but that mofo wanted 8-10k
> he is one of the best in the biz though
> *


Royaltrags charges like 6gs I think to have one done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 03:00 PM~16630544
> *Royaltrags charges like 6gs I think to have one done
> *


That's a good price...shit you can get a chromed out g-body for 6-8k nowadays.....vert dat bish....change the paint ....and voila :cheesy: 
instant stunner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:02 PM~16630558
> *That's a good price...shit you can get a chromed out g-body for 6-8k nowadays.....vert dat bish....change the paint ....and voila :cheesy:
> instant stunner
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 16 2010, 09:23 AM~16627341
> *PHOENIX ROLL CALL!!!
> 
> WHOS HEADIN TO AZ FOR THE SHOW?!
> *



I WISH I COULD GO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 05:40 PM~16631502
> *I WISH I COULD GO
> *


yeah me too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:43 PM~16631527
> *yeah me too
> *



I THINK CIP IS GOIN


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 05:40 PM~16631502
> *I WISH I COULD GO
> *


Me too!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 16 2010, 05:51 PM~16631599
> *Me too!
> *



IF I HAD THE MONEY THAT YOU HAVE I WOULD BE HITTIN ALL THE SHOWS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: what up coloRadO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 16 2010, 06:50 PM~16632197
> *:wave: what up coloRadO?
> *



HI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 04:58 PM~16631668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is so sick :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 06:56 PM~16632239
> *That is so sick :wow:
> *



I WONDER WHAT BOWTIE CHARGES TO BUILD A CAR IN THIS CALIBER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Chuck and Paul?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 06:57 PM~16632256
> *I WONDER WHAT BOWTIE CHARGES TO BUILD A CAR IN THIS CALIBER
> *


no shit but I think this guy on LIL was building a 59 impala convertible through one of the bowtie places and he had trouble with them I'm unsure of all the circumstances but read up on it on the project rides section


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:57 PM~16632258
> *Whats up Chuck and Paul?
> *


JUST CHILLEN AND YOU LARRY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:58 PM~16632273
> *no shit but I think this guy on LIL was building a 59 impala convertible through one of the bowtie places and he had trouble with them I'm unsure of all the circumstances but read up on it on the project rides section
> *



I WILL LOOK BUT JOHN KENNEDY DOES SOME OF THE BEST WORK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 06:59 PM~16632289
> *I WILL LOOK BUT JOHN KENNEDY DOES SOME OF THE BEST WORK
> *


I don't know what botwie shop it was at but it's one of them. I'm just chillin to not doing much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe this is the topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=160573


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That is the Major Leagues to have something of that year,vert,and cleanliness.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 16 2010, 05:58 PM~16631668
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Note too self..................never got to the tag agency after a holiday. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:06 PM~16632375
> *That is the Major Leagues to have something of that year,vert,and cleanliness.
> *


I'm on the bench at the pee wee league :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 07:17 PM~16632509
> *Note too self..................never got to the tag agency after a holiday. :uh:
> *


 post some updated pics of the new ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:17 PM~16632513
> *I'm on the bench at the pee wee league :biggrin:
> *


I'm in the bleachers with a half eaten bag of sunflower seeds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:19 PM~16632541
> *post some updated pics of the new ride?
> *


X2 show off that Cutlass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:20 PM~16632571
> *X2 show off that Cutlass
> *


I thought it was a delorean??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 08:19 PM~16632541
> *post some updated pics of the new ride?
> *


I will take some tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16632590
> *I thought it was a delorean??
> *


Nope it's a 1983 Cadillac Cutlass deville


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16632571
> *X2 show off that Cutlass
> *


 :uh: ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 07:23 PM~16632597
> *I will take some tomorrow.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 08:22 PM~16632590
> *I thought it was a delorean??
> *


I just put a new flux capicator in. :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 07:25 PM~16632623
> *I just put a new flux capicator in. :wow:
> *


set it at 1.21 jigawatts or you'll fuck it up again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 06:25 PM~16632623
> *I just put a new flux capicator in. :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 16 2010, 03:47 PM~16630947
> *Dude on the bus lmao he lumped his ass up!!!!!!!!!! LMAOX1000 girls screaming beat his white ass...uuuh that did not just happend, that motherfucker was 67 and took off on him! like the bitch said left him leakin!!!!
> 
> haha Win for old man!! Hope Im that hard when Im 67! I wanna see him Vs Randy Couture lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup Larr how's the 59' coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 08:12 PM~16633167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That old man took off on him for realz!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I couldn't here what they were arguing about but damn!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 07:31 PM~16633435
> *That old man took off on him for realz!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I couldn't here what they were arguing about but damn!!!
> *


Yeah that was a trip,some of the shit you find in OT :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 PM~16632546
> *I'm in the bleachers with a half eaten bag of sunflower seeds
> *



....and I'm cleaning up after Roys chewed up sunflower seeds.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16633539
> *....and I'm cleaning up after Roys chewed up sunflower seeds.
> *


at least yo got a yob :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 08:53 PM~16633746
> *at least yo got a yob :happysad:
> *


:werd:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2010, 09:26 PM~16634308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16634460
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD HOMIE


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16634460
> *:wave:
> *


YOU STILL ON THEM 12 HOUR DAY


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16634535
> *YOU STILL ON THEM 12 HOUR DAY
> *



Chillen chillen homie. Yea , still working 12s, tonights my last night until Sunday. How's the ride comin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16634760
> *Chillen chillen homie. Yea , still working 12s, tonights my last night until Sunday. How's the ride comin?
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 PM~16634937
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *


Que paso Tio?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 10:35 PM~16635375
> *Que paso Tio?!
> *


pues nada aburrido!!! esta muerto aqui hoy!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16635540
> *pues nada aburrido!!! esta muerto aqui hoy!!!
> *


Es que todos estan dormidos, nosotros somos los unicos locos que no duermen!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 PM~16635585
> *Es que todos estan dormidos, nosotros somos los unicos locos que no duermen!
> *


 :biggrin: yo nunca duermo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16635648
> *:biggrin:  yo nunca duermo!!!
> *


how many hours do you sleep in the daytime after work?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How many days a week do you work Ceasar??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16633175
> *Sup Larr how's the 59' coming along?
> *


It's good I'm just gonna start cutting up my 4dr parts car but I've been trying to wait out the weather but it's getting nicer


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, Chapo
:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16636385
> *It's good I'm just gonna start cutting up my 4dr parts car but I've been trying to wait out the weather but it's getting nicer
> *


That's cool. Same here too, just waiting for nicer weather. Gotta do a couple more things b4 I take her to u.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Its been nice the past couple days, but just when you think its gonna start being nice it fuckin snows. Damn I wish I had a garage. I'd he in that bish 24/7. Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 17 2010, 12:40 AM~16636904
> *Its been nice the past couple days, but just when you think its gonna start being nice it fuckin snows.  Damn I wish I had a garage.  I'd he in that bish 24/7.  Lol
> *


It's cold in the garage too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 16 2010, 11:02 PM~16635751
> *how many hours do you sleep in the daytime after work?
> *


On work days...I average about 3 hours of sleep a day. :420:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2010, 11:53 PM~16636351
> *How many days a week do you work Ceasar??
> *



I have a revolving schedule...one week I will work Saturday night through Tuesday nights, then I get a short week where I work Sunday night through Tuesday nights. Gives me plenty of time with my kids. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU ALMOST HOME COLORADO RYDERS! PARTY AT ROYS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 01:44 AM~16637528
> *I have a revolving schedule...one week I will work Saturday night through Tuesday nights, then I get a short week where I work Sunday night through Tuesday nights. Gives me plenty of time with my kids.  :biggrin:
> *


oh I see and 3hrs a night your a bad dude


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 02:32 AM~16637755
> *oh I see and 3hrs a night your a bad dude
> *



No..im a tired dude. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 03:34 AM~16637928
> *No..im a tired dude.  :biggrin:
> *


I try to get a little sleep I hate walking around all groggy or zomie like and then I end up awake but lazy as hell so I might as well be sleeping


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:36 AM~16637931
> *I try to get a little sleep I hate walking around all groggy or zomie like and then I end up awake but lazy as hell so I might as well be sleeping
> *



I hear ya, just tough for me because when I get home, the kids are awake, I hang out and make them breakfast, by then, my wife is up and ready, I go nap for a couple of hours and wake back up in time to take my daughter to school. Come back, try to nap but I still have my 3 year old with me, then I have to go pick my daughter back up and sometimes my son. Come back home, start dinner, by the time dinner is ready, my wife gets back home from work and I leave....viscious cycle my friend. But we do it to save money on day care.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 04:29 AM~16638006
> *I hear ya, just tough for me because when I get home, the kids are awake, I hang out and make them breakfast, by then, my wife is up and ready, I go nap for a couple of hours and wake back up in time to take my daughter to school. Come back, try to nap but I still have my 3 year old with me, then I have to go pick my daughter back up and sometimes my son. Come back home, start dinner, by the time dinner is ready, my wife gets back home from work and I leave....viscious cycle my friend. But we do it to save money on day care.
> *


I used to go through that when my daughter was younger at pre school she didn't stay all day so I didn't get to sleep much now that she's older well she goes to school until 3:05 so I get to sleep and by the time I get home my wife has already gone and took my daughter to school so I get the place to myself


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 05:00 AM~16638051
> *I used to go through that when my daughter was younger at pre school she didn't stay all day so I didn't get to sleep much now that she's older well she goes to school until 3:05 so I get to sleep and by the time I get home my wife has already gone and took my daughter to school so I get the place to myself
> *



Nice...well I am hoping to go to days here pretty soon but there is a big hold up over here at work. They extended me a promotion but now might renig on it due to my criminal record...even though all that was disclosed in the begining. Its bull shit none the less....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 05:24 AM~16638099
> *Nice...well I am hoping to go to days here pretty soon but there is a big hold up over here at work. They extended me a promotion but now might renig on it due to my criminal record...even though all that was disclosed in the begining. Its bull shit none the less....
> *


damn now thats really fucked up but if you have a record and the way times are look on the bright side bro you have a job


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 05:26 AM~16638104
> *damn now thats really fucked up but if you have a record and the way times are look on the bright side bro you have a job
> *



I know, I gotta keep thinkin that. I got laid off last year but luckily I was only out of work for 6 weeks. Two of the other guys that were laid off with me last year still havent found jobs. Its tough out there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2010, 12:56 AM~16637594
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU ALMOST HOME COLORADO RYDERS! PARTY AT ROYS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up co hope you guys have a good day


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 05:29 AM~16638006
> *I hear ya, just tough for me because when I get home, the kids are awake, I hang out and make them breakfast, by then, my wife is up and ready, I go nap for a couple of hours and wake back up in time to take my daughter to school. Come back, try to nap but I still have my 3 year old with me, then I have to go pick my daughter back up and sometimes my son. Come back home, start dinner, by the time dinner is ready, my wife gets back home from work and I leave....viscious cycle my friend. But we do it to save money on day care.
> *


I DO THE SAME DAMN THING AS YOU.  BUT NONE OF MY KIDS CAN GO TO SCHOOL YET, WELL AT LEAST I AM SAVING $1600 A MONTH FOR NOT PAYING FOR DAYCARE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Ceez thatz crazy but I use to do almost the same shit back in the day!!! I know that shit is hard so do whut you do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up LIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO
well suppose to be a decent day like yesterday today
Yesterday was so nice I had to bar-b-que :biggrin: 
It's about time to get the ride out and washed,maybe get an estimate to get glasspacks on it :cheesy: 
I really need to bug the shit outta my neighbors across the street :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 09:49 AM~16638953
> *What up CO
> well suppose to be a decent day like yesterday today
> Yesterday was so nice I had to bar-b-que :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 10:49 AM~16638953
> *What up CO
> well suppose to be a decent day like yesterday today
> Yesterday was so nice I had to bar-b-que :biggrin:
> ...


YOU GOT TO MUCH MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 AM~16639281
> *YOU GOT TO MUCH MONEY. :biggrin:
> *


if I had too much I'd be getting the work done not just getting an estimate
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 09:39 AM~16638864
> *I DO THE SAME DAMN THING AS YOU.   BUT NONE OF MY KIDS CAN GO TO SCHOOL YET, WELL AT LEAST I AM SAVING $1600 A MONTH FOR NOT PAYING FOR DAYCARE.
> *


Yea, daycare is a joke. I don't mind the schedule too much, gives me plenty of time with my kids.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 10:02 AM~16639451
> *Yea, daycare is a joke. I don't mind the schedule too much, gives me plenty of time with my kids.*


That's always good
They grow up faster than you know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 09:44 AM~16638914
> *Damn Ceez thatz crazy but I use to do almost the same shit back in the day!!! I know that shit is hard so do whut you do!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I assemble pornographic pop up books.

































Jk.....I do Network IT for a company called SunGard...so same difference :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 11:04 AM~16639460
> *That's always good
> They grow up faster than you know
> *



Its true, I don't want to miss out. Time goes by so fast.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:05 AM~16639470
> *I assemble pornographic pop up books.
> Jk.....I do Network IT for a company called SunGard...so same difference :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2010, 08:28 AM~16638798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 11:10 AM~16639498
> *
> *


 :wow: lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up IZZY
I hear another recall.....damn homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 16 2010, 08:23 PM~16632597
> *I will take some tomorrow.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MY NEW FLUX CAPACITOR. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Clean Cutty Chuck


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 10:49 AM~16639780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vent stabilizers


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 12:59 PM~16639860
> *Nice vent stabilizers
> *


JUST DON'T TAKE THEM WHEN WE GO FOR A RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 10:42 AM~16639721
> *What up IZZY
> I hear another recall.....damn homie
> *



:uh: I know huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16639743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Feb 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16639743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 11:19 AM~16640060
> *JUST DON'T TAKE THEM WHEN WE GO FOR A RIDE. :biggrin:
> *


just fuckin with ya bro,everybody knows those damn cuttlass vents always get loose
looks better than the folded up paper I had in mine :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16639743
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! Now come scoop me up...no ****


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!

Thats a clean ass 6 Foe chuck! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 08:12 PM~16633167
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He aint 67. Very entertaining though :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 17 2010, 01:12 PM~16640483
> *Wut up CO!
> 
> Thats a clean ass 6 Foe chuck!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 01:26 PM~16640592
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: hows your week goin primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 12:19 PM~16640060
> *JUST DON'T TAKE THEM WHEN WE GO FOR A RIDE. :biggrin:
> *


car looks good does it have a wrapped frame??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16641467
> *car looks good does it have a wrapped frame??
> *


THANKS.  NO IT DOES NOT HAVE A WRAPED FRAME. :happysad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Feb 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16639743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16639743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

COLORADO EMISSIONS-------------------83 REGAL=FAIL  
WTF COLORADO. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 03:44 PM~16641777
> *THANKS.   NO IT DOES NOT HAVE A WRAPED FRAME. :happysad:
> *


better be easy with that flux capacitar or you'll twist that thing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no emissions testing here in mayberry :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 17 2010, 01:28 PM~16640602
> *:biggrin:  hows your week goin primo?
> *



This morning was my last day of work so I am happy about that. Hoping to go out tomorrow to work on the car. How's your week?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad you got the car back chuck and i know when you get the emissions in ft collins my step dad had to put all the shit on his motor that it came with factory .They even had a picture of what it was supposed to look like.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 06:47 PM~16643455
> *This morning was my last day of work so I am happy about that. Hoping to go out tomorrow to work on the car. How's your week?
> *


Bet that feels nice to be done with work half way thru the week. :biggrin: Mines good, just tryin to get my money rite so i can put it in the ride! I wanna ride this summer. Whens happy hour at bigceez's anyway? :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 17 2010, 08:03 PM~16644273
> *Bet that feels nice to be done with work half way thru the week.  :biggrin:  Mines good, just tryin to get my money rite so i can put it in the ride! I wanna ride this summer. Whens happy hour at bigceez's anyway?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: No ****.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 17 2010, 08:06 PM~16644311
> *:uh:  No ****.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 17 2010, 08:03 PM~16644273
> *Bet that feels nice to be done with work half way thru the week.  :biggrin:  Mines good, just tryin to get my money rite so i can put it in the ride! I wanna ride this summer. Whens happy hour at bigceez's anyway?  :cheesy:
> *



I'm thinking pretty soon now that the days are getting longer and hotter (no ****). I will let you know. We got to get your ride over to my place so we can put some work in (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn this is the way to ROll


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16644666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Shit, I was about to say damn Chuck you came up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16644690
> *:yes: Shit, I was about to say damn Chuck you came up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


this guys has a nice fleet goin on here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16644699
> *this guys has a nice fleet goin on here
> *


Hell yeah!!! even the damn trailer is nice!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 08:37 PM~16644721
> *Hell yeah!!! even the damn trailer is nice!!!
> *



huh


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Gambling? Who said anything about gambling? It's not gambling when you know you're gonna win. Counting cards is a foolproof system......It's also illegal.....It's not illegal. It's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane......I'm pretty sure that's illegal too......Yeah, maybe after 9/11, where everybody got so sensitive. Thanks a lot, bin Laden. *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 17 2010, 08:45 PM~16644837
> *Gambling? Who said anything about gambling? It's not gambling when you know you're gonna win. Counting cards is a foolproof system......It's also illegal.....It's not illegal. It's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane......I'm pretty sure that's illegal too......Yeah, maybe after 9/11, where everybody got so sensitive. Thanks a lot, bin Laden.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fucken sean :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16644666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I just got tight in de pants.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 03:53 PM~16644958
> *:wow: I just got tight in de pants.
> *


whats' up bigceez
:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16644971
> *whats' up bigceez
> :wave:
> *



What's good Loco? How's life treatin ya?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 03:58 PM~16645035
> *What's good Loco? How's life treatin ya?
> *


alrite


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 17 2010, 08:45 PM~16644837
> *Gambling? Who said anything about gambling? It's not gambling when you know you're gonna win. Counting cards is a foolproof system......It's also illegal.....It's not illegal. It's frowned upon, like masturbating on an airplane......I'm pretty sure that's illegal too......Yeah, maybe after 9/11, where everybody got so sensitive. Thanks a lot, bin Laden.
> *


Funniest movie in a long ass time!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fuck kinda quite in here


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 17 2010, 04:56 PM~16642995
> *COLORADO EMISSIONS-------------------83 REGAL=FAIL
> WTF COLORADO. :uh:
> *



No emissions in Springs Homie!!! Just get an address from Springs to register it down here. Someone you know of course :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 17 2010, 08:35 PM~16645558
> *fuck kinda quite  in here
> *


fo shizel


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 17 2010, 08:53 PM~16644957
> *fucken sean :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 17 2010, 04:49 PM~16645790
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro what you been up to
uffin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

BLACK ANGEL..... gotta be one of the baddest bombs i seen here in LIL fo sale...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

heres some random paint and cars i found fartin around in here...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 PM~16646036
> *
> *



What's up Primo!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 10:09 PM~16646090
> *BLACK ANGEL..... gotta be one of the baddest bombs i seen here in LIL fo sale...
> 
> 
> ...



I need to win the phuken lotto! :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16644666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that almost looked like my truck to bad it wasnt hooked up to that nice ass car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 10:09 PM~16646090
> *BLACK ANGEL..... gotta be one of the baddest bombs i seen here in LIL fo sale...
> 
> 
> ...



this is definetely THE baddest bomb on lil


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 05:28 PM~16646510
> *I need to win the phuken lotto! :wow:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16646510
> *I need to win the phuken lotto! :wow:
> *



oh this thing would be mine if i had that much cash, it would be parked in the garage with my 49 fastback


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719, *painloc21*, BigCeez

whats up wedo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 10:39 PM~16646720
> *oh this thing would be mine if i had that much cash, it would be parked in the garage with my 49 fastback
> *




:werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21
:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16646840
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, painloc21
> :wave:
> *



whats the word fesor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 10:47 PM~16646848
> *whats the word fesor
> *


 :dunno: pretty quiet in here... :biggrin: whut you up to?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's going on Tio!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 10:52 PM~16646936
> *What's going on Tio!?
> *


La misma mierda!!! :biggrin: whutz good wit' you?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 05:49 PM~16646885
> *:dunno: pretty quiet in here...  :biggrin: whut you up to?
> *


where is everyone to nite :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16646984
> *where is everyone to nite :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

is there a party going on and we were univited :rant:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16646973
> *La misma mierda!!!  :biggrin: whutz good wit' you?
> *



bein bored as fuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2010, 10:58 PM~16647049
> *bein bored as fuck
> *


yessur x2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wake up co


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16646090
> *BLACK ANGEL..... gotta be one of the baddest bombs i seen here in LIL fo sale...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that ride is hella clean!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16647397
> *Damn that ride is hella clean!!
> *


ferrr surre


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's what I was thinking.....damn Ivan has a bad ass ride and hog towing his chit :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 06:42 PM~16647709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16644495
> *I'm thinking pretty soon now that the days are getting longer and hotter (no ****). I will let you know. We got to get your ride over to my place so we can put some work in (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Lets do it! No **** 
I was plannin on gettin it together saturday but the weather is lookin crappy.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 17 2010, 10:09 PM~16646090
> *BLACK ANGEL..... gotta be one of the baddest bombs i seen here in LIL fo sale...
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is bootyful! :tears:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good nite everyone


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 17 2010, 08:06 PM~16643620
> *Glad you got the car back chuck and i know when you get the emissions in ft collins my step dad had to put all the shit on his motor that it came with factory .They even had a picture of what it was supposed to look like.
> *


WTF.  THAT'S CRAZY. I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM GOING TO DO. I AM GOING TO LET A MECHANIC LOOK AT IT ON MONDAY TO SEE WHAT HE CAN COME UP WITH. I DON'T HAVE COMPUTER IN THE CAR ANYMORE AND ALL THE EMISSON SHIT IS LONG GONE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2010, 02:10 AM~16648855
> *WTF.       THAT'S CRAZY. I DON'T KNOW  WHAT I AM GOING TO DO. I AM GOING TO LET A MECHANIC LOOK AT IT ON MONDAY TO SEE WHAT HE CAN COME UP WITH. I DON'T HAVE COMPUTER IN THE CAR ANYMORE AND ALL THE EMISSON SHIT IS LONG GONE.
> *


The guy who bought my elco passed emissions with it and you seen that motor didn't you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This car was from La Junta and sold for $1800 talk about mark up

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1605791500.html


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2010, 10:26 PM~16646466
> *What's up Primo!
> *



Nada ese, just getting ready to go to work. Was hoping to get the 63 ready for this Sunday's meeting. See what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WAKE UP COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

here you go TY....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 08:39 AM~16649987
> *here you go TY....
> 
> 
> ...


Big M Avondale


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That looks nice ,so does that Black on Black raghouse from Rollerz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Homie!!! How you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Been good fawker just waking up from WTW
:420:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 03:46 AM~16649061
> *The guy who bought my elco passed emissions with it and you seen that motor didn't you??
> *


I HAVE SEEN YOUR MOTOR. BUT AT THE TIME I WASN'T LOOKING TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANY EMISSIONS STUFF ON IT. I WAS IN TOO MUCH AWWW.  DID HE HAVE TO DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO MAKE IT PASS EMISSIONS, I AM TRYING TO GO THE CHEAPEST ROUTE TO GET THIS DONE. MOST OF THE MECHANICS TOLD ME THEY WON'T EVEN BOTHER LOOKING AT IT, BECAUSE IT WOULD COST TOO MUCH TOO FIX IT. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO PUT EVERYTHING BACK ON THE CAR WOULD BE LIKE $2000. :wow: :uh:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Feb 17 2010, 04:56 PM~16642995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2010, 09:16 AM~16650558
> *I HAVE SEEN YOUR MOTOR. BUT AT THE TIME I WASN'T LOOKING TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANY EMISSIONS STUFF ON IT. I WAS IN TOO MUCH AWWW.     DID HE HAVE TO DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO MAKE IT PASS EMISSIONS, I AM TRYING TO GO THE CHEAPEST ROUTE TO GET THIS DONE. MOST OF THE MECHANICS TOLD ME THEY WON'T EVEN BOTHER LOOKING AT IT, BECAUSE IT WOULD COST TOO MUCH TOO FIX IT. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO PUT EVERYTHING BACK ON THE CAR WOULD BE LIKE $2000. :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
just use a Springs address to register the car


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 09:34 AM~16650276
> *That looks nice ,so does that Black on Black raghouse from Rollerz
> *


Big M Avondale


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 10:33 AM~16650700
> *:uh:
> just use a Springs address to register the car
> *


x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:33 AM~16650700
> *:uh:
> just use a Springs address to register the car
> *


ROY GIVE ME A CALL............I THINK YOU MIGHT BE MY NEW LANDLORD ON PAPER. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 12:01 AM~16647919
> *:yes:  Lets do it! No ****
> I was plannin on gettin it together saturday but the weather is lookin crappy.
> *



I will talk to the wifey to figure out a date and let everyone know.

Yea, just saw the weather report.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 18 2010, 06:27 AM~16649588
> *Nada ese, just getting ready to go to work. Was hoping to get the 63 ready for this Sunday's meeting. See what happens. :biggrin:
> *



Shoot homie, let's work on it at the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 09:42 AM~16650773
> *Big M Avondale
> *


I was talking about this one is bad ass tambien :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:28 AM~16651138
> *I was talking about this one is bad ass tambien :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: I remember that one now and yes it is bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16650907
> *ROY GIVE ME A CALL............I THINK YOU MIGHT BE MY NEW LANDLORD ON PAPER. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
whatever you need bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:28 AM~16651138
> *I was talking about this one is bad ass tambien :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Can't wait to finish my ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:38 AM~16651207
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to finish my ride
> *


motivation homie!!! whut color is yours goin'???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 18 2010, 05:27 AM~16649588
> *Nada ese, just getting ready to go to work. Was hoping to get the 63 ready for this Sunday's meeting. See what happens. :biggrin:
> *



Damn 2 Izzy's in this bitch now!!!!!!! Datz whutz up :biggrin: 

What up Homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 18 2010, 09:29 AM~16650667
> *
> :h5:
> *



What up Bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Tradions_CO-719, caddyboy, cl1965ss, *BigCeez*


Que paso cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 11:47 AM~16651269
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Tradions_CO-719, caddyboy, cl1965ss, BigCeez
> Que paso cabron!!! :biggrin:
> *


Did you ever talk to chap' about those parts?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:15 AM~16651042
> *I will talk to the wifey to figure out a date and let everyone know.
> Yea, just saw the weather report.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Let me know when you have some free time with the cherry picker. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 10:56 AM~16651343
> *Did you ever talk to chap' about those parts?
> *


Yeah...but I don't think he knew exactly what I was talking about. Plus the guy was gonna pick up the car the next day. I wouldn't have enough time to pull the parts. Chapo said he was gonna call me if he thought he had extra's in the trunk but he never did :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 11:39 AM~16651216
> *motivation homie!!! whut color is yours goin'???
> *



Lots of it out there. Thinking a gunmetal gray with silver patterns..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 11:47 AM~16651269
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Tradions_CO-719, caddyboy, cl1965ss, BigCeez
> Que paso cabron!!! :biggrin:
> *



Nada compadre.....getting ready to take my daughter to school and come back and work on my Imp. How you been homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 12:04 PM~16651411
> *:thumbsup:
> Let me know when you have some free time with the cherry picker.  :biggrin:
> *



I will call our VP tonight, she has a cherry picker.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:27 AM~16651608
> *Nada compadre.....getting ready to take my daughter to school and come back and work on my Imp. How you been homie?
> *



Aqui papo!!!! Trabajando duro(no ****) :biggrin: 

How's the ride comin along??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 12:22 PM~16651556
> *Yeah...but I don't think he knew exactly what I was talking about. Plus the guy was gonna pick up the car the next day. I wouldn't have enough time to pull the parts. Chapo said he was gonna call me if he thought he had extra's in the trunk but he never did :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 12:25 PM~16651584
> *Lots of it out there. Thinking a gunmetal gray with silver patterns..
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 12:32 PM~16651654
> *Aqui papo!!!! Trabajando duro(no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> How's the ride comin along??
> *



Its coming (no ****). I think only about 12 good hours of body work and it will be ready for paint.

How's your ride ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Feb 18 2010, 11:47 AM~16651269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
I was in San Juan a couple weeks ago. I had some good mofongo. :biggrin: You guys og from PR?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 12:29 PM~16651628
> *I will call our VP tonight, she has a cherry picker.
> *


Cool thanks homie! I just wanna get it outta the storage yard asap! So any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 12:41 PM~16651730
> *:wave:
> I was in San Juan a couple weeks ago. I had some good mofongo.  :biggrin:  You guys og from PR?
> *


I am and mofongo is the bomb!!! I ain't had mofongo in like 6-7 years!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 12:43 PM~16651760
> *Cool thanks homie! I just wanna get it outta the storage yard asap! So any help is greatly appreciated!
> *



No worries homie, I wanna see that car out on the boulevard this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 11:41 AM~16651730
> *:wave:
> I was in San Juan a couple weeks ago. I had some good mofongo.  :biggrin:  You guys og from PR?
> *



Yeszir!!!! Born there and lived there for a couple of years!!!!!

Mofongo.....damn its been awhile :happysad: 

Did you get to drink any Mabi?? It's some good shit


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:40 AM~16651728
> *Its coming (no ****). I think only about 12 good hours of body work and it will be ready for paint.
> 
> How's your ride ?
> *



It's chillen right now...about to move to a new crib so I don't wanna start taking her

apart yet. But I got some shit I'm gonna do to the Paint to change her up a bit this 

Season


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 12:59 PM~16651873
> *It's chillen right now...about to move to a new crib so I don't wanna start taking her
> 
> apart yet. But I got some shit I'm gonna do to the Paint to change her up a bit this
> ...


Can't wait to see her finished !


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 12:55 PM~16651844
> *No worries homie, I wanna see that car out on the boulevard this summer. :biggrin:
> *


Im gettin all itchy thinkin bout it! :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 18 2010, 12:47 PM~16651790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, wuts that? I did have a couple bomb ass mojitos with it though! I went in La Perla and got the hook up too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 01:46 PM~16652200
> *No, wuts that? I did have a couple bomb ass mojitos with it though! I went in La Perla and got the hook up too!
> *


La Perla ain't no joke!!! Back in the day you couldn't even go there unless you had relatives in the or you knew people in there!!! 

and Mabi is a bomb ass drink... no alcohol but you could buy jugs of it on the side of the highways and all dat back in the dayz!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 02:15 PM~16652386
> *La Perla ain't no joke!!! Back in the day you couldn't even go there unless you had relatives in the or you knew people in there!!!
> 
> and Mabi is a bomb ass drink... no alcohol but you could buy jugs of it on the side of the highways and all dat back in the dayz!!!
> *


Ya that was a lie, i didnt go in there. I started walkin into the cemetary and some local passed me in a car and told me to be careful. I wanna try some Mabi now. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16652417
> *Ya that was a lie, i didnt go in there. I started walkin into the cemetary and some local passed me in a car and told me to be careful.  I wanna try some Mabi now.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: I was like damn the spots done changed!!! Itz all good though plenty of Puerto Ricans can say that they haven't been in there either and I don't blame them!!!  but you seen the cemetary and all that!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 01:21 PM~16652417
> *Ya that was a lie, i didnt go in there. I started walkin into the cemetary and some local passed me in a car and told me to be careful.  I wanna try some Mabi now.  :cheesy:
> *


Mabi is some bomb ass shit!!!! My grandma used to make it with alcohol, cuz thats how she made her living was sellin liquor on the side :biggrin: 

Datz cool you went to the island Homie!!! Wish i could've gone too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2010, 02:26 PM~16652446
> *Mabi is some bomb ass shit!!!! My grandma used to make it with alcohol, cuz thats how she made her living was sellin liquor on the side :biggrin:
> 
> Datz cool you went to the island Homie!!! Wish i could've gone too :biggrin:
> *


I've never had it w/ alcohol!!! I gotta try it now!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16652441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 
It was cool and I wanna go back soon and see more in the day!! Some very good photo opps there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 02:35 PM~16652503
> *Ya it was cool except it was dark already when we got there. I was tryin to post some pics but i guess the file is too big or somethin, tryin to figure it out.
> :0  :biggrin:
> It was cool and I wanna go back soon and see more in the day!! Some very good photo opps there!
> *


 :0 You was gonna go into La Perla at night??? :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 02:37 PM~16652517
> *:0 You was gonna go into La Perla at night???  :wow:
> *


Ya im straight G like that!! :loco: 
No i just wanted some pics inside the cemetary, but these 2 cochinas kept eyein me like they were gonna rape me then the local dude warned me, after that i had a change of plans.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 02:45 PM~16652567
> *Ya im straight G like that!! :loco:
> No i just wanted some pics inside the cemetary, but these 2 cochinas kept eyein me like they were gonna rape me then the local dude warned me, after that i had a change of plans.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 02:55 PM~16652625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn wish I was down there!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 12:40 PM~16651728
> *Its coming (no ****). I think only about 12 good hours of body work and it will be ready for paint.
> 
> How's your ride ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 03:18 PM~16652802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El Morro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16652822
> *El Morro!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I got a bunch more i will try to post later.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 03:25 PM~16652859
> *:biggrin:  I got a bunch more i will try to post later.
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 02:45 PM~16652567
> *Ya im straight G like that!! :loco:
> No i just wanted some pics inside the cemetary, but these 2 cochinas kept eyein me like they were gonna rape me then the local dude warned me, after that i had a change of plans.
> *



I wanna see pics of the cochinas! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 04:15 PM~16653193
> *I wanna see pics of the cochinas!  :biggrin:
> *


No pics of them, prob woulda violated me if i tried hno: 

You workin on the ranfla?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 18 2010, 04:48 PM~16653449
> *No pics of them, prob woulda violated me if i tried  hno:
> 
> You workin on the ranfla?
> *



I was, got too cold outside tho. Damn snow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 05:38 PM~16653846
> *I was, got too cold outside tho. Damn snow.
> *


It's 56 out here now :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 06:01 PM~16654059
> *It's 56 out here now :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
I need to move
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 06:11 PM~16654148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you be finding this shit???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Chuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 06:19 PM~16654230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 05:19 PM~16654230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmm. pbr.. my nightly diner


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:17 AM~16651054
> *Shoot homie, let's work on it at the meeting  :biggrin:
> *



I wish ese, if i can get it that far. I just need to change out the intake manifold and carb. just been busy. tu sabes. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 07:19 PM~16654230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TOLD THEM NOT TO UNVAIL MY NEW PROJECT UNTIL THE DENVER SHOW. :biggrin: 
BUT IT TURNED OUT GOOD. :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16654357
> *I wish ese, if i can get it that far. I just need to change out the intake manifold and carb. just been busy. tu sabes.  :biggrin:
> *



Hopefully you get it running by Sunday homie. Would be nice to see it but I totally understand where you are coming from primo.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 06:43 PM~16654422
> *Hopefully you get it running by Sunday homie. Would be nice to see it but I totally understand where you are coming from primo.
> *



See what happens ese. Still got the cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 05:38 PM~16653846
> *I was, got too cold outside tho. Damn snow.
> *


I know! I was headed to do some work, its got the traffic SCREWED up! :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 18 2010, 06:44 PM~16654438
> *See what happens ese. Still got the cutty. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que paso loco TRAVIEZO83 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

chopper 4sale... first $2500 takes it









pm me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good games tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wasn't that for sale on here?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16656046
> *wasn't that for sale on here?
> *



What's up Primo?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 09:43 PM~16656129
> *What's up Primo?!
> *


not much just at work again and you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16656202
> *not much just at work again and you?
> *


Relaxin homie, watching it snow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16656270
> *Relaxin homie, watching it snow.
> *


bummer I hope it doesnt' come this way it was nice today and is still nice out right now


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

LowCo car club is here check us out this summer we here to stay!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Feb 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16656651
> *LowCo car club is here check us out this summer we here to stay!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


where are you located at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 AM~16650558
> *I HAVE SEEN YOUR MOTOR. BUT AT THE TIME I WASN'T LOOKING TO SEE IF YOU HAD ANY EMISSIONS STUFF ON IT. I WAS IN TOO MUCH AWWW.     DID HE HAVE TO DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO MAKE IT PASS EMISSIONS, I AM TRYING TO GO THE CHEAPEST ROUTE TO GET THIS DONE. MOST OF THE MECHANICS TOLD ME THEY WON'T EVEN BOTHER LOOKING AT IT, BECAUSE IT WOULD COST TOO MUCH TOO FIX IT. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO PUT EVERYTHING BACK ON THE CAR WOULD BE LIKE $2000. :wow:  :uh:
> *


no emissions stuff what so ever.. I heard you can make the car run like shit and it'll pass then take it back home and readjust but I don't know how the do it. You might ask some of the Cali boyz on here


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:25 PM~16656667
> *where are you located at?
> *



were up in fort collins


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Feb 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16656651
> *LowCo car club is here check us out this summer we here to stay!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Feb 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16656837
> *were up in fort collins
> *


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  well have some things poppin off this summer.... hopefully even spring time. ill keep you all posted cuz i think we might be doin some shows up here!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Feb 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16656928
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    well have some things poppin off this summer.... hopefully even spring time. ill keep you all posted cuz i think we might be doin some shows up here!!!
> *


Up where bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16657046
> *Up where bro?
> *


ft collins foo didn't you see me ask already :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16657066
> *ft collins foo didn't you see me ask already :biggrin:
> *


no
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 10:59 PM~16657145
> *no
> :happysad:
> *


nothing gets by you in other topics but you miss that 3 posts up come on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:59 PM~16657158
> *nothing gets by you in other topics but you miss that 3 posts up come on Roy
> *


Watching the game bro :happysad: 
my bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16657500
> *Watching the game bro :happysad:
> my bad
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 10:20 PM~16657530
> *
> *


And I was buying this right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevro...emZ360189761139




Can't afford the Dakota Digital yet,but I think this will fit nice with the hoopty :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it will look better than this Black


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh yeah that'll look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16657986
> *oh yeah that'll look good
> *


I think so too,I got an extra ashtray already just got to clean her up.
probably get the fascia within the next week or so...
One part at a time bro :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:00 AM~16658013
> *I think so too,I got an extra ashtray already just got to clean her up.
> probably get the fascia within the next week or so...
> One part at a time bro :happysad:
> *


you smoke? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16658023
> *you smoke? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oooh the ashtray...nah I don't smoke but if you look at the pic mine has a small ding in it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:03 AM~16658043
> *oooh the ashtray...nah I don't smoke but if you look at the pic mine has a small ding in it
> *


yeah I see


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You going to PHX Larry?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16657892
> *I think it will look better than this Black
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice but aint nothing like the OG impala steering wheel 

wheres that color car :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:06 AM~16658082
> *You going to PHX Larry?
> *


naa I am spending money on my ride this year instead


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16658091
> *thats nice but aint nothing like the OG impala steering wheel
> 
> wheres that color car  :biggrin:
> *


Been there done that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:08 PM~16658098
> *naa I am spending money on my ride this year instead
> *


That's cool.I guess a trip like that can get pricey


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16658104
> *Been there done that
> *



:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:10 AM~16658119
> *That's cool.I guess a trip like that can get pricey
> *


partying costs alot of money plus money to get there plus a hotel and food..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:13 PM~16658152
> *partying costs alot of money plus money to get there plus a hotel and food..
> *


I hear ya,not to mention shit you buy there.
I think we spent like 4 stacks in Vegas when we went :0 
That is Vegas though :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:15 AM~16658169
> *I hear ya,not to mention shit you buy there.
> I think we spent like 4 stacks in Vegas when we went :0
> That is Vegas though :happysad:
> *


I spent at least a G in Cali and I stayed with a friend and he drove me around everywhere for free


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 PM~16658186
> *I spent at least a G in Cali and I stayed with a friend and he drove me around everywhere for free
> *


It adds up fast,especially eating every meal out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:17 AM~16658205
> *It adds up fast,especially eating every meal out
> *


My did a BBQ for me as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16658210
> *My did a BBQ for me as well
> *


damn.....beer adds up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:20 AM~16658226
> *damn.....beer adds up
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:20 AM~16658226
> *damn.....beer adds up
> *


YUMMY....................BEER. :h5:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats up roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 18 2010, 11:41 PM~16658416
> *whats up roy?
> *


What up bro,how you been?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

good U? just got out of work ....before work i pick up some parts and it was too cold to pull em out the ride so i rush in to hit up lay it low


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 18 2010, 11:45 PM~16658438
> *good  U? just got out of work ....before work i pick up some parts and it was too cold to pull em out the ride so i rush in to hit up lay it low
> *


Doing good waiting for decent weather to get the car out and cleaned up


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY, I LIKE THE NEW DASH PIECE. IT LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:47 PM~16658445
> *Doing good waiting for decent weather to get the car out and cleaned up
> *


cant wait ...


when the springs wanna get together with pueblo and have a kick back at the park day?????????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

:drama: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16658535
> *:biggrin:
> 
> cant wait ...
> ...


let me know if you guys put this together i wanna come down check out the rides.. see if i can bring some from up here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:57 AM~16658535
> *:biggrin:
> 
> cant wait ...
> ...


Hell yeah thats what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Check this out:
http://www.allhiphop.com/stories/editorial...8/22128566.aspx


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16660139
> *let me know if you guys put this together i wanna come down check out the rides.. see if i can bring some from up here
> *


Will do we was doing quite a few last year together.
City park in Pueblo sis the shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got a call this morning that Gabe from Pueblo passed away in his sleep.
I use to work with Gabe years ago when I first came to Colorado.
He was a Lowrider in heart and will be missed.RIP homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 AM~16660345
> *Just got a call this morning that Gabe from Pueblo passed away in his sleep.
> I use to work with Gabe years ago when I first came to Colorado.
> He was a Lowrider in heart and will be missed.RIP homie
> *


R.I.P. :angel: 
... what car did he drive? was he on LIL or anything?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 08:38 AM~16660360
> *R.I.P.  :angel:
> ... what car did he drive? was he on LIL or anything?
> *


He wasn't on LIl but he use to have a 66 with switches years ago
An old school bug
And he recently got an El Camino......he was the guy I was talking to in the parking lot when you guys was filming after the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 AM~16660345
> *Just got a call this morning that Gabe from Pueblo passed away in his sleep.
> I use to work with Gabe years ago when I first came to Colorado.
> He was a Lowrider in heart and will be missed.RIP homie
> *


Bummer RIP who was he??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16660417
> *He wasn't on LIl but he use to have a 66 with switches years ago
> An old school bug
> And he recently got an El Camino......he was the guy I was talking to in the parking lot when you guys was filming after the show
> *


OK got you... sorry to hear homie ones again R.I.P.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

carshow coming up march 27 in Amarillo Tx. whether you wanna show off your car or hop or just kick back and chill. here are the rules for the hop so far from what we have been told by the judge hop:

*street class- 30" lockup, must be on 13s tire size dont matter, single pump only. no dropmounts in the rear, adjustables are acceptable but must be zeroed out, does not have to be tagged and stickered, and it must drive into the hop pit..and they will be inspected for weight *

*pro class- 38" lockup, 13s or 14s acceptable, they will be in inspected for weight, rear modifications are ok. double pumps or singles are welcome*

*anything goes class- no lockup limit, will NOT be inspected for weight, basically anything goes*

*and word on the street is theres suppose to be some after hops, so if you wanna do that too* :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 18 2010, 11:55 PM~16658503
> *ROY, I LIKE THE NEW DASH PIECE. IT LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:
> *


Me too :biggrin: 
Plus I have to put a clock and bulb in there anywats :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 19 2010, 10:07 AM~16660569
> *carshow coming up march 27 in Amarillo Tx. whether you wanna show off your car or hop or just kick back and chill. here are the rules for the hop so far from what we have been told by the judge hop:
> 
> street class- 30" lockup, must be on 13s tire size dont matter, single pump only. no dropmounts in the rear, adjustables are acceptable but must be zeroed out, does not have to be tagged and stickered, and it must drive into the hop pit..and they will be inspected for weight
> ...


thats not too far from me like 4 1/2 hrs away


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:17 AM~16660661
> *thats not too far from me like 4 1/2 hrs away
> *


March 27...........shit, it will still be snowing and shity weather over here and there. :happysad:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16660139
> *let me know if you guys put this together i wanna come down check out the rides.. see if i can bring some from up here
> *


For sure  It would be nice to have a chill day, with all the CO ...we can get together and show the the lowrider culture has grown.... 
Thru unity we remain strong and here to stay ..Ima lowrider till my last day!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

what up fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Feb 19 2010, 10:31 AM~16660790
> *what up fes?
> *


Whut up homie, how you been? Not this weekend but next im'ma definitely go down there and clear some of your parts out!!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

did that rolln dvd ever come out


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im good homie you can come down whenever those parts are going quick............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 10:23 AM~16660720
> *March 27...........shit, it will still be snowing and shity weather over here and there. :happysad:
> *


Oh I don't think I'll go I'm just saying it's not that far we get flyers like that in here for small shows that are really far for once it's half way close


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719+Feb 19 2010, 10:44 AM~16660885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I better hurry my ass up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 09:47 AM~16660911
> *Oh I don't think I'll go I'm just saying it's not that far we get flyers like that in here for small shows that are really far for once it's half way close
> *


That's true ,usually we get chit from like Chicago or Detroit or some chit
At least this one is feasible


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:55 AM~16660990
> *That's true ,usually we get chit from like Chicago or Detroit or some chit
> At least this one is feasible
> *


I know. I got a pm for a show in new mexico. It was right over the border of colorado off of I-25.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 10:08 AM~16661104
> *I know. I got a pm for a show in new mexico. It was right over the border of colorado off of I-25.
> *


Raton huh?

I might actually cruiswe down there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:55 AM~16660990
> *That's true ,usually we get chit from like Chicago or Detroit or some chit
> At least this one is feasible
> *


we need to bust a bbq in Pueblo but start kind of early so about 6 pm we can all go cruise together thats if everyone doesn't start drinking you knowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:11 AM~16661128
> *Raton huh?
> 
> I might actually cruiswe down there
> *


someone post up the flyer!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:11 AM~16661128
> *Raton huh?
> 
> I might actually cruiswe down there
> *


I might scope that out as well


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RIP GABE !!!! He was in convicted car club and dROve a blue elco and used to have a caddy with a lil bit of patterns


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:11 AM~16661136
> *we need to bust a bbq in Pueblo but start kind of early so about 6 pm we can all go cruise together thats if everyone doesn't start drinking you knowwwwwwwwwwww
> *


You already know the answer to dat...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16661144
> *RIP GABE !!!! He was in convicted car club and dROve a blue elco and used to have a caddy with a lil bit of patterns
> *


damn I don't think I seen any of those cars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 10:12 AM~16661144
> *RIP GABE !!!! He was in convicted car club and dROve a blue elco and used to have a caddy with a lil bit of patterns
> *


Thanks Chuck for clearing that up bro
I didn't want to say something and be wrong out of respect


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16661151
> *You already know the answer to dat...
> *


I know I know but if we want to get lowriding halfway back to where it was we all need to lay off the hooch so we can get behind the wheel and hit them streets together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:14 AM~16661165
> *I know I know but if we want to get lowriding halfway back to where it was we all need to lay off the hooch so we can get behind the wheel and hit them streets together
> *


2 beer limit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We need to get down to Pueblo early so we got all day
Shit like they say,time flies when you are having fun
Time seems to fly by down there and before you know it,it's dark


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 AM~16661174
> *2 beer limit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


aye way nobody stops at the limit you know that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:16 AM~16661183
> *We need to get down to Pueblo early so we got all day
> Shit like they say,time flies when you are having fun
> Time seems to fly by down there and before you know it,it's dark
> *


like when get started at 9am??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16661174
> *2 beer limit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Everybody should know their limit if they are driving :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:17 AM~16661192
> *Everybody should know their limit if they are driving :happysad:
> *


They should but I'll throw Jerry in there for example :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:17 AM~16661191
> *like when get started at 9am??
> *


Yeah or earlier,shit we hit up shows at 7 am or earlier


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16661201
> *Yeah or earlier,shit we hit up shows at 7 am or earlier
> *


I'd be down to kick it all day because your right when your having fun you don't want that day to end and sadly it ends all too soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 AM~16660345
> *Just got a call this morning that Gabe from Pueblo passed away in his sleep.
> I use to work with Gabe years ago when I first came to Colorado.
> He was a Lowrider in heart and will be missed.RIP homie
> *



Thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:17 AM~16661196
> *They should but I'll throw Jerry in there for example :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























But on the reals congrats to Jerry for staying on the wagon since New Years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:18 AM~16661208
> *I'd be down to kick it all day because your right when your having fun  you don't want that day to end and sadly it ends all too soon
> *


Yeah and Sean and the rest of Rollerz and other Ridaz are well organized at getting it together which makes it a hell of a time :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16661213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats very true


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:22 AM~16661237
> *I heard that, thats great I tried to call him like 2 days ago but no answer
> 
> *


He been doing good working and shit
Guess he loves his yob and everything is gravy on his part
He is looking forward to this year and plans to be out there and do more shows out of town
Well that's what he's been telling me
It's gonna be a good year hopefully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:24 AM~16661258
> *He been doing good working and shit
> Guess he loves his yob and everything is gravy on his part
> He is looking forward to this year and plans to be out there and do more shows out of town
> ...


I want to do more cruising than shows


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16661226
> *Yeah and Sean and the rest of Rollerz and other Ridaz are well organized at getting it together which makes it a hell of a time :biggrin:
> *



I'm down to drive to a Pueblo/Springs kick back.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone should know their limit... your absolutely right but they don't!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16661263
> *I want to do more cruising than shows
> *


Me too
I think Imma hit up Alamosa,NM,and Greeley this year.Not only for the shows but for the pre/post cruises too. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:27 AM~16661275
> *Me too
> I think Imma hit up Alamosa,NM,and Greeley this year.Not only for the shows but for the pre/post cruises too. :biggrin:
> *


There supposed to have a cruise night before that show in Raton


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:29 AM~16661285
> *There supposed to have a cruise night before that show in Raton
> *


Do the cops know??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:29 AM~16661285
> *There supposed to have a cruise night before that show in Raton
> *


That would be nice,if the police are informed and cooperative
And not just fucking with people :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:30 AM~16661303
> *That would be nice,if the police are informed and cooperative
> And not just fucking with people :cheesy:
> *


exactly...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:30 AM~16661303
> *That would be nice,if the police are informed and cooperative
> And not just fucking with people :cheesy:
> *


It's a small town so as long as nobody is acting stupid it should be okay


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16661350
> *It's a small town so as long as nobody is acting stupid it should be okay
> *


Yeah but Alamosa is small too and sometimes they just like to fuck with out of towners


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16661424
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Que pajo cabron!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16661423
> *Yeah but Alamosa is small too and sometimes they just like to fuck with out of towners
> *


true


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16661424
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16661388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But it would be really nice to get out of the city for a bit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:50 AM~16661477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I like dat one!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:54 AM~16661508
> *But it would be really nice to get out of the city for a bit
> *


I'd like to go to the city for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 19 2010, 10:46 AM~16661445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que paso Ceez :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:55 AM~16661514
> *I'd like to go to the city for a bit :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
My bad :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:06 PM~16661597
> *:0
> My bad :happysad:
> *


it's okay :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:06 AM~16661601
> *it's okay :biggrin:
> *


You are always welcome out this way bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:07 PM~16661607
> *You are always welcome out this way bro
> *


let me get a cruiser and I'll be out and about


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 12:04 PM~16661570
> *What up Bro
> Que paso Ceez :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q vole hermano!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 12:04 PM~16661570
> *What up Bro
> Que paso Ceez :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good for the weekend???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:19 PM~16661213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But on the reals congrats to Jerry for staying on the wagon since New Years
> *


Wasn't he drinking at the restraunt on saturday with us? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:08 AM~16661611
> *let me get a cruiser and I'll be out and about
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:13 PM~16661653
> *Wasn't he drinking at the restraunt on saturday with us? :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16661653
> *Wasn't he drinking at the restraunt on saturday with us? :biggrin:
> *


I don't think so


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:13 PM~16661653
> *Wasn't he drinking at the restraunt on saturday with us? :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, i think i might take a cruise down to your crib next week. Maybe wednsday. :dunno:
Gota see the weather. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luv this Cutty!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:13 PM~16661661
> *I don't think so
> *


My mistake. I am just use to seeing him with a beer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 AM~16661674
> *Roy, i think i might take a cruise down to your crib next week. Maybe wednsday. :dunno:
> Gota see the weather. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good but I will only be at home til 5pm on wednesday due to WTW :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 AM~16661677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This my friend is very nice
We need more rides of this caliper out here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16661709
> *This my friend is very nice
> We need more rides of this caliper out here
> *


yessur!!! we are all working on it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:17 AM~16661697
> *My mistake. I am just use to seeing him with a beer.
> *


Me too but he is just as loud sober.....well almost .....without all the hey,hey,hey,hey,loco.....hey hey loco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 12:15 PM~16661677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:17 PM~16661700
> *sounds good but I will only be at home til 5pm on wednesday due to WTW :happysad:
> *


If i come down it will be early. I will leave here about 10am.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:19 PM~16661726
> *Me too but he is just as loud sober.....well almost .....without all the hey,hey,hey,hey,loco.....hey hey loco
> *


hahahahahahaha


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 01:15 PM~16661677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16661721
> *yessur!!! we are all working on it!!!
> *


I know  
Sometimes I miss the shit out of G-bodys and their potential


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16661709
> *This my friend is very nice
> We need more rides of this caliper out here
> *


That's what we have you for, big money roy. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16661729
> *If i come down it will be early. I will leave here about 10am.
> *


cool,let me know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:21 PM~16661741
> *I know
> Sometimes I miss the shit out of G-bodys and their potential
> *


Yeah I luv the g-body body style on pretty much all of them... I like some more than others ( LS & Cutty's) but I can fuck wit' a Regal or Grand Prix too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16661743
> *That's what we have you for, big money roy. :biggrin:
> *


If I was big money or even had a yob....my ride would have progressed three fold by now.
But everything happens for a reason and I'm happy me, my Family ,and freinds are just healthy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16661709
> *This my friend is very nice
> We need more rides of this caliper out here
> *


MOST HATED was out on them streets with full undercarriage rides we built but we are working on a new lineup :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 12:23 PM~16661766
> *Yeah I luv the g-body body style on pretty much all of them... I like some more than others ( LS & Cutty's) but I can fuck wit' a Regal or Grand Prix too!!!
> *


LS is my first favorite then a Regal then a Cutlass but never a grand prix


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:23 AM~16661766
> *Yeah I luv the g-body body style on pretty much all of them... I like some more than others ( LS & Cutty's) but I can fuck wit' a Regal or Grand Prix too!!!
> *


Yeah if I ever got to sale the Rag I will definately go with a G-body....preferably a t-top or rag but a G-body :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I almost forgot Roy!!! Whutz good wit' them Nuggets??? Melo went off last night!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:25 PM~16661796
> *LS is my first favorite then a Regal then a Cutlass but never a grand prix
> *


The grand prix are my least favs, but they could get the treatment too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:24 AM~16661783
> *MOST HATED  was out on them streets with full undercarriage rides we built but we are working on a new lineup :biggrin:
> *


And you are recognized for your contributions my friend.Those cars are already missed .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:26 PM~16661806
> *Yeah if I ever got to sale the Rag I will definately go with a G-body....preferably a t-top or rag but a G-body :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:28 PM~16661830
> *And you are recognized for your contributions my friend.Those cars are already missed .
> *


You'll forget all about them when you see our new shit or maybe by the time you see it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:26 AM~16661806
> *Yeah if I ever got to sale the Rag I will definately go with a G-body....preferably a t-top or rag but a G-body :cheesy:
> *


Yeah both games were good.Lakers lost by 1 to the celdicks.
I don't really get into ball until the playoffs unless the Lakers are playing on TV.
But it seems like it's gonna be an exciting post-season once again.The Nuggets are actually doing alot better than expected.
The Lakers are surprising W/O kobe too. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

why did you quote yourself Roy?are you drinking already?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:28 AM~16661843
> *You'll forget all about them when you see our new shit or maybe by the time you see it :biggrin:
> *


Not forgotten justput in the photo album of Colorado's best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:32 AM~16661880
> *why did you quote yourself Roy?are you drinking already?
> *


I meant to quote Fes' comment


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:32 PM~16661882
> *Not forgotten justput in the photo album of Colorado's best
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:31 PM~16661872
> *Yeah both games were good.Lakers lost by 1 to the celdicks.
> I don't really get into ball until the playoffs unless the Lakers are playing on TV.
> But it seems like it's gonna be an exciting post-season once again.The Nuggets are actually doing alot better than expected.
> ...


I was surprised the Celtics beat them even w/out Kobe... Celtics been struggling, but I hope they come out of the East!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:33 PM~16661892
> *I meant to quote Fes' comment
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:35 AM~16661911
> *I was surprised the Celtics beat them even w/out Kobe... Celtics been struggling, but I hope they come out of the East!!!
> *


Yeah they had a very good game last night.
I'm kinda hoping Lebron/Shaq come out of the East.....then get stomped in the Finals :biggrin: ....against the Lakers of course


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 11:35 AM~16661914
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


That Starbucks coffee is a mofo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:37 PM~16661928
> *Yeah they had a very good game last night.
> I'm kinda hoping Lebron/Shaq come out of the East.....then get stomped in the Finals :biggrin: ....against the Nuggets of course
> *


Im glad your thinking realisticly!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:38 AM~16661946
> *Im glad your thinking realisticly!!!
> *


 :uh: 
I think the Lakers and Nuggets will meet up in the playoffs again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 12:40 PM~16661958
> *:uh:
> I think the Lakers and Nuggets will meet up in the playoffs again
> *


they will!!! Unless injuries fuck something up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 01:43 PM~16661985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16661789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16661985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Blue really sets off that Gold nicely


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*What's up GOODTIMES just wanted to share this with you...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!

Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!

To order a subsrciption just go to: MAGAZINE SUBSCRIPTION

Take a peak at the next magazine coming out :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:24 PM~16661783
> *MOST HATED  was out on them streets with full undercarriage rides we built but we are working on a new lineup :biggrin:
> *


That's because you guys have deep pockets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 19 2010, 12:02 PM~16662137
> *What's up GOODTIMES just wanted to share this with you...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!
> 
> Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!
> ...


Big Ups to Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:03 PM~16662149
> *That's because you guys have deep pockets
> *


So deep they gotta tuck them mutha fuckas in their socks so they dont trip over them :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 19 2010, 02:02 PM~16662137
> *What's up GOODTIMES just wanted to share this with you...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!
> 
> Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:04 PM~16662160
> *So deep they gotta tuck them mutha fuckas in their socks so they dont trip over them :biggrin:
> *


Larry doesn't even know what to do with all his loot, next he will send the shell of the pedal car to get dipped


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:09 PM~16662193
> *Larry doesn't even know what to do with all his loot, next he will send the shell of the pedal car to get dipped
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 01:03 PM~16662149
> *That's because you guys have deep pockets
> *


I'm not the one with the rag in the paint shop and a harley


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:12 PM~16662211
> *I'm not the one with the rag in the paint shop and a harley
> *


 :wow: 
I heard that,and a pimped out full size truck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 01:12 PM~16662211
> *I'm not the one with the rag in the paint shop and a harley
> *


My pops left me and my nephew the bike, and I've been collectin cans for months


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 19 2010, 01:02 PM~16662137
> *What's up GOODTIMES just wanted to share this with you...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!
> 
> Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:13 PM~16662218
> *:wow:
> I heard that,and a pimped out full size truck
> *


what fullsize truck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:13 PM~16662221
> *My pops left me and my nephew the bike, and I've been collectin cans for months
> *


What kind of cans? :scrutinize:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 19 2010, 01:02 PM~16662137
> *What's up GOODTIMES just wanted to share this with you...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!
> 
> Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!
> ...


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 PM~16662225
> *what fullsize truck?
> *


His bagged Cheby


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 01:13 PM~16662221
> *My pops left me and my nephew the bike, and I've been collectin cans for months
> *


Must be nice my dad left us


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:15 PM~16662238
> *His bagged Cheby
> *


he sold that along time ago


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:14 PM~16662231
> *What kind of cans? :scrutinize:
> *


Beer and pop cans


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16662248
> *Beer and pop cans
> *


I can't afford either so I can't save them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:15 PM~16662239
> *Must be nice my dad left us
> *


I wish I had a Dad?
i'm just a Bastard :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:16 PM~16662248
> *Beer and pop cans
> *


Damn that musta been alot of drinking :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well I better get outside and start cutting shit up talk to you guys after a bit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, FIRMEX, impala63, BigCeez, cl1965ss
Full House


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:16 PM~16662246
> *he sold that along time ago
> *


I didn't know that


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16662257
> *I wish I had a Dad?
> i'm just a Bastard :happysad:
> *


I would give anything to have my dad here bRO we were real close


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 12:38 PM~16661946
> *Im glad your thinking realisticly!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Last nite was great! Lebron was stompin off to the locker room, looked like he was bout to cry at the end. 

Wut up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16662275
> *I would give anything to have my dad here bRO we were real close
> *


I bet homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16662281
> *:roflmao:  Last nite was great! Lebron was stompin off to the locker room, looked like he was bout to cry at the end.
> 
> Wut up CO!
> *


I thought he was gonna cry too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16662281
> *:roflmao:  Last nite was great! Lebron was stompin off to the locker room, looked like he was bout to cry at the end.
> 
> Wut up CO!
> *


I noticed that too... I was like damn ***** itz not even a playoff game, but I guess you can appreciate him even giving a fuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16662282
> *I bet homie
> *


x2 me and my pops have gotten real close and I can't even imagine...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16662275
> *I would give anything to have my dad here bRO we were real close
> *



X3. Fucked up part is my dad is alive and just 15 minutes from me, but chooses to ignore me and my kids. Don't ever take shit for granted


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:24 PM~16662342
> *X3.  Fucked up part is my dad is alive and just 15 minutes from me, but chooses to ignore me and my kids. Don't ever take shit for granted
> *


damn...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16662293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya he does go after it! Looked like melo and him were bout to go to blows a couple times. 

Lakers at home 2 weeks ago without melo :thumbsup: 
Cleveland at home lastnite :thumbsup: 

Lookin like a excellent year! :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what grit sandpaper is good to sand out aluminum before polishing?1500-2000?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Paul.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 12:25 PM~16662355
> *Ya he does go after it! Looked like melo and him were bout to go to blows a couple times.
> 
> Lakers at home 2 weeks ago without melo  :thumbsup:
> ...


playoffs is all that matters
Of course those are great motivators though


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:27 PM~16662368
> *So what grit sandpaper is good to sand out aluminum before polishing?1500-2000?
> *


you need to strip the anodizing off first.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 01:25 PM~16662355
> *Ya he does go after it! Looked like melo and him were bout to go to blows a couple times.
> 
> Lakers at home 2 weeks ago without melo  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 12:27 PM~16662376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Sofia


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:28 PM~16662383
> *playoffs is all that matters
> Of course those are great motivators though
> *


You are right but that builds of the confidence specially on the road!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:29 PM~16662389
> *:wow:
> Sofia
> *



I figured she would lighten the mood. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:28 PM~16662384
> *you need to strip the anodizing off first.
> *


there is none,it's my steering wheel and adapter


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 02:27 PM~16662376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I WOULD LICK THE CORN OUT OF HER CHUTE. :naughty:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:27 PM~16662376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Wuts the word homie?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:30 PM~16662397
> *there is none,it's my steering wheel and adapter
> *


ARE YOU TRYING TO GET ANY SCRATCHES OUT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 12:30 PM~16662394
> *You are right but that builds of the confidence specially on the road!!!
> *


Nuggets look good I aint gonna lie...although they should with all that talent on their team


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:31 PM~16662408
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO GET ANY SCRATCHES OUT?
> *


nothing you can feel with a fingernail


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 01:31 PM~16662406
> *:wow:
> 
> Wuts the word homie?
> *



Lookin for my long underwear and wool socks so I can go out and work on the ride. What you up to this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:32 PM~16662411
> *Nuggets look good I aint gonna lie...although they should with all that talent on their team
> *


I think they should just start J.R. Smith!!! He be killin'em!!! and he's gonna eventually leave cuz he'll get paid more and start somewhere else!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:32 PM~16662418
> *nothing you can feel with a fingernail
> *


IF THERE IS SCRATCHES YOU CAN FEEL WITH YOUR FINGERNAIL, THEN YOU HAVE TO START WITH A COARSER GRIT.
IF NOT THEN START OF WITH 1000 OR 1200. IF YOU ARE GOING TO USE A MACHINE TO POLISH IT. IF NOT YOU WILL HAVE TO GO ALL THE WAY UP TO 2000 TO DO IT BY HAND.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:36 PM~16662443
> *IF THERE IS SCRATCHES  YOU CAN FEEL WITH YOUR FINGERNAIL, THEN YOU HAVE TO START WITH A COARSER GRIT.
> IF NOT THEN START OF WITH 1000 OR 1200. IF YOU ARE GOING TO USE A MACHINE TO POLISH IT. IF NOT YOU WILL HAVE TO GO ALL THE WAY UP TO 2000 TO DO IT BY HAND.
> *


Imma use a drill and a mothers ball


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 12:36 PM~16662441
> *I think they should just start J.R. Smith!!! He be killin'em!!! and he's gonna eventually leave cuz he'll get paid more and start somewhere else!!!
> *


I agree he is too talented to be sitting on the bench.Question is if the Nuggets are willing to sacrifice someone else for him next season.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:39 PM~16662486
> *I agree he is too talented to be sitting on the bench.Question is if the Nuggets are willing to sacrifice someone else for him next season.
> *


we'll see...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 19 2010, 01:28 PM~16662383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Thats wut i like bout those games, they were both played hard by both teams and nuggets are finally showin the confidence they will need in the playoffs.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:33 PM~16662424
> *Lookin for my long underwear and wool socks so I can go out and work on the ride. What you up to this weekend?
> *


 :roflmao: Definition of a true Rider! I gotta do some work tomorrow for bout half the day, then past that no se. Wut you got goin on?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:38 PM~16662465
> *Imma use a drill and a mothers ball
> *


YOU WILL PROBALLY NEED SOMETHING MORE POWERFULL. GIVE IT A TRY, IF IT DOSEN'T WORK OUT YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF WHEN YOU COME UP TO DO THE BOX AND USE THE BENCH BUFFER I HAVE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 12:46 PM~16662533
> *YOU WILL PROBALLY NEED SOMETHING MORE POWERFULL. GIVE IT A TRY, IF IT DOSEN'T WORK OUT YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF WHEN YOU COME UP TO DO THE BOX AND USE THE BENCH BUFFER I HAVE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 01:43 PM~16662517
> *:roflmao:  Definition of a true Rider!  I gotta do some work tomorrow for bout half the day, then past that no se. Wut you got goin on?
> *



Work on the ride and probably roll to the Springs on Sunday to meet up with the City Wide fam.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:48 PM~16662544
> *Work on the ride and probably roll to the Springs on Sunday to meet up with the City Wide fam.
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 01:50 PM~16662555
> *
> *



You SoCo folks know how to party!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:48 PM~16662544
> *Work on the ride and probably roll to the Springs on Sunday to meet up with the City Wide fam.
> *


That your first meeting with them?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:53 PM~16662581
> *You SoCo folks know how to party!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 19 2010, 01:54 PM~16662597
> *That your first meeting with them?
> *



Nah, been down there before. We are all just going over the show coming up and trying to organize.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 03:05 PM~16662689
> *Nah, been down there before. We are all just going over the show coming up and trying to organize.
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16662722
> *
> *


How's the Regal homie?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 03:12 PM~16662757
> *How's the Regal homie?
> *


Snow covered.  . It won't pass emissions. So i am coming up with a game plan. 

New cat, tune the carb way down, 2 quarts of denurated alcohol and :x:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

And im off to freeze my ass off and do some work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16662273
> *I didn't know that
> *


You falling out the loop dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 01:24 PM~16662342
> *X3.  Fucked up part is my dad is alive and just 15 minutes from me, but chooses to ignore me and my kids. Don't ever take shit for granted
> *


My moms was pregnant with me when my dad split and he left to California I haven't seen him in 4yrs but he doesn't know my number and I don't call him because it's like talking to a stranger you just talk about the weather and after that it's kind of dead silence


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 02:55 PM~16663498
> *You falling out the loop dog
> *


Well that's the "Ballers" loop
Never been there before :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 04:57 PM~16663512
> *Well that's the "Ballers" loop
> Never been there before :happysad:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 02:17 PM~16662792
> *Snow covered.  . It won't pass emissions. So i am coming up with a game plan.
> 
> New cat, tune the carb way down, 2 quarts of denurated alcohol and  :x:
> *



Hopefully that works


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 03:57 PM~16663507
> *My moms was pregnant with me when my dad split and he left to California I haven't seen him in 4yrs but he doesn't know my number and I don't call him because it's like talking to a stranger you just talk about the weather and after that it's kind of dead silence
> *



I feel ya homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16663574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make it rain chuck!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 03:57 PM~16663512
> *Well that's the "Ballers" loop
> Never been there before :happysad:
> *


it's the we have to sell our rides to get money loop I"m sure we've all been there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:10 PM~16663592
> *Hopefully that works
> *


ME TOO. :happysad: THEN I WILL SWING BYE, ONCE I HAVE PLATES.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16663916
> *ME TOO. :happysad: THEN I WILL SWING BYE, ONCE I HAVE PLATES.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 03:34 PM~16663754
> *it's the we have to sell our rides to get money loop I"m sure we've all been there
> *


I hear ya .If I wouldn't have sold the first car I was happy with I would still be rolling my Monte.
I had to pull teeth just to try to convince the ol lady trading for the Trey would be a good Idea.
in the end I just said fuck what she thinks,I'm doing it
:happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:10 PM~16664090
> *I hear ya .If I wouldn't have sold the first car I was happy with I would still be rolling my Monte.
> I had to pull teeth just to try to convince the ol lady trading for the Trey would be a good Idea.
> in the end I just said fuck what she thinks,I'm doing it
> ...


OUTLAW! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 05:31 PM~16663737
> *make it rain chuck!!!
> *


I CAN MAKE IT SNOW! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 04:17 PM~16664187
> *I CAN MAKE IT SNOW! :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 05:17 PM~16664187
> *I CAN MAKE IT SNOW! :dunno:
> *



Make it stop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 04:24 PM~16664271
> *Make it stop
> *


X2 



what up Ceez how you doing bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 05:10 PM~16664090
> *I hear ya .If I wouldn't have sold the first car I was happy with I would still be rolling my Monte.
> I had to pull teeth just to try to convince the ol lady trading for the Trey would be a good Idea.
> in the end I just said fuck what she thinks,I'm doing it
> ...


I told tell my lady none of my deals it's my shit and I do what I want with it :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 06:37 PM~16664421
> *I told tell my lady none of my deals it's my shit and I do what I want with it :biggrin:
> *


STRAIGHT GANGSTA! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sucking fnow


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16664599
> *sucking fnow
> *


IS IT SNOWING THERE? OR JUST THE SNOW ON THE GROUND?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 19 2010, 11:09 AM~16661620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta work all day tomorrow. After 5 tho its whatever :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, cl1965ss, *FIRMEX*

What up Marcos :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 05:43 PM~16664505
> *STRAIGHT GANGSTA! :wow:
> *


I used to but she couldn't keep them all straight and got tired of hearing about it so I just make my moves with no questions asked :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 04:54 PM~16664639
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, cl1965ss, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


QUE PASA IZZY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah nonstop for about an hour so far


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:09 PM~16664817
> *yeah nonstop for about an hour so far
> *


Damn I hope it's not moving this way it was actually decent today probably like 48 degrees or so and mostly sunny


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this 5 is cherry :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 06:11 PM~16664838
> *Damn I hope it's not moving this way it was actually decent today probably like 48 degrees or so and mostly sunny
> *



its startin to snow here :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 05:22 PM~16664250
> *:wow:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 06:13 PM~16664865
> *its startin to snow here :angry:
> *


awwww fuck damnit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 06:12 PM~16664852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 05:32 PM~16664338
> *X2
> what up Ceez how you doing bro?
> *



Been good homie. How's life down south? What's the next thing you going to do with the rag?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 05:12 PM~16664852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice except the 14's but beautiful ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 06:12 PM~16664852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that's clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16664925
> *Been good homie. How's life down south? What's the next thing you going to do with the rag?
> *


It's good down here besides weather....but good
N ext thing on the ride.....damn bro list goes on and on....just depends on what I can afford at the time I guess,but she's getting there...I can definately see a transformation starting to grow :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Question... why do some people blurr out their license plates when they post pics and some don't?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16664954
> *Nice except the 14's but beautiful ride
> *



...but he keeps em clean :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 05:21 PM~16664982
> *Question... why do some people blurr out their license plates when they post pics and some don't?
> *


because people can find out where you live by plate numbers :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:21 PM~16664980
> *It's good down here besides weather....but good
> N ext thing on the ride.....damn bro list goes on and on....just depends on what I can afford at the time I guess,but she's getting there...I can definately see a transformation starting to grow :biggrin:
> *



Looking forward to seeing the rag in person.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16664991
> *because people can find out where you live by plate numbers :wow:
> *


Ooooh... got you!!! I alwayz wondered why...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:24 PM~16665016
> *Looking forward to seeing the rag in person.
> *


It still needs alot of love IMO but I do what I can :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 05:24 PM~16665020
> *Ooooh... got you!!! I alwayz wondered why...
> *


yeah and there are people out there that will stake it down and jack your shit :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

img]http://i24.tinypic.com/qnl94l.jpg[/img]










this is a nice 50 vert :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:25 PM~16665039
> *It still needs alot of love IMO but I do what I can :biggrin:
> *



From what I see, the tre is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 19 2010, 05:28 PM~16665059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is very Nice...loving the color choices too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16665020
> *Ooooh... got you!!! I alwayz wondered why...
> *



Yup...Now let's post some license plate pics! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:28 PM~16665067
> *From what I see, the tre is clean :thumbsup:
> *


I appreciate it bro
But there is always room for improvement....The struggle never stops


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 06:30 PM~16665085
> *Yup...Now let's post some license plate pics!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 06:21 PM~16664982
> *Question... why do some people blurr out their license plates when they post pics and some don't?
> *


some people are scared some aren't me for one am not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My cars Brother :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its gettin slick out! Damn snow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 05:35 PM~16665130
> *some people are scared some aren't me for one am not
> *


Me neither,I gots my p89 near at all times at the pad :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 06:30 PM~16665085
> *Yup...Now let's post some license plate pics!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:38 PM~16665152
> *Me neither,I gots my p89 near at all times at the pad :cheesy:
> *


I love the make my day law! I say try me if you want.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 06:35 PM~16665130
> *some people are scared some aren't me for one am not
> *


Yeah I personally don't give a fuck either!!! License plate showing or not!!! :biggrin: 
Im sure in some places it might be a lil' more of an issue... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:35 PM~16665132
> *My cars Brother :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz tight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 06:38 PM~16665161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It would definitely be pointless for you guys to blurr your license plates out... I like those you definitely need to show those off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we ain't scared


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16665196
> *It would definitely be pointless for you guys to blurr your license plates out... I like those you definitely need to show those off!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16665200
> *we ain't scared
> 
> 
> ...


Did you guys have to flip a coin for this license plate??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I be forgetting sometimes
What they cost for a plate?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:44 PM~16665213
> *I be forgetting sometimes
> What they cost for a plate?
> *


I know the price went up!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 05:42 PM~16665200
> *we ain't scared
> 
> 
> ...


this looks bad ass :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anthony how is Wyoming?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

going ok it warmed up a little now if we can just chase off the snow flurries how about the big CO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Been cold for weeks we barely got one 40 degree day a few days ago,but been snowing for a few hours today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:55 PM~16665328
> *Been cold for weeks we barely got one 40 degree day a few days ago,but been snowing for a few hours today
> *


It fuckin' suckz I was suppose to do the jams and the core support on Kush today!!!  waaayyyy to cold for dat shit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fucking huge ass korean Choi guy is fighting right now,damn he's huge :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 07:06 PM~16665438
> *That fucking huge ass korean Choi guy is fighting right now,damn he's huge :wow:
> *


who???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hong Man Choi


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 07:13 PM~16665513
> *Hong Man Choi
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: can't see shit homie... you slippin' :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:16 PM~16665553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, greenmerc77, OVERTIME, 13foxtrot, impala63, CSC85MC, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY
another full house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno if this is live or what but he just suffered his first loss on HDNET
Channel 79


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fuckers head is as big as a Dayton


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16665553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit... thatz Fedor w/ him though!!! :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:06 PM~16665438
> *That fucking huge ass korean Choi guy is fighting right now,damn he's huge :wow:
> *


what the hell are you watching?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

is it on Spike?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HDNET channel 79


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16665579
> *holy shit... thatz Fedor w/ him though!!!  :wow:
> *


ya, fedor arm bared him. it's a old fight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta have HD to see it though I think :yessad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16665590
> *HDNET channel 79
> *


Got it.... thats a big white boy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I bet the Klitchko's would knock that big mofo out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 07:20 PM~16665595
> *ya, fedor arm bared him. it's a old fight.
> *


Fedor ain't no joke!!! He looks like he's gonna lose and then out of no where he'll knock a muthafucker out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 19 2010, 06:21 PM~16665601
> *Got it.... thats a big white boy
> *


Big ass potbelly


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

its K1 fighting not MMA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/04/30/jos...card-finalized/
:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:29 PM~16665670
> *http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/04/30/jos...card-finalized/
> :wow:
> *


canseco is a pussy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that was a hell of a KO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 19 2010, 06:31 PM~16665695
> *canseco is a pussy.
> *


Yeah I hope he gets knocked the fuck out for snitching on all the Baseball players


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 AM~16660345
> *Just got a call this morning that Gabe from Pueblo passed away in his sleep.
> I use to work with Gabe years ago when I first came to Colorado.
> He was a Lowrider in heart and will be missed.RIP homie
> *


*I forgot he told me he worked with you. This Man was my dogg for a lot of years. I am truely saddened by his death, I still can not get over it. He moved to Pueblo when he was 16 from Santa Maria Califas, that's when I first met him and we got in our 1st car club together. His name is Gabe Hernandez, but he was known as "Dre".*



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16660445
> *Bummer RIP who was he??
> *


*L~Dawg, I think you may know him from the old school Main days. He used to ROll the blue festiva with 13X7's with low pro tires, with a a sick ass system. He also used to have that grey mini truck with a shell on it, body kit slammed to the ground. It was like a charcoal grey color.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2010, 06:54 PM~16665869
> *I forgot he told me he worked with you. This Man was my dogg for a lot of years. I am truely saddened by his death, I still can not get over it. He moved to Pueblo when he was 16 from Santa Maria Califas, that's when I first met him and we got in our 1st car club together. His name is Gabe Hernandez, but he was known as "Dre".
> L~Dawg, I think you may know him from the old school Main days. He used to ROll the blue festiva with 13X7's with low pro tires, with a a sick ass system. He also used to have that grey mini truck with a shell on it, body kit slammed to the ground. It was like a charcoal grey color.
> *


Yeah he was cool as fuck
May he ride in peace :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 07:58 PM~16665892
> *Yeah he was cool as fuck
> May he ride in peace :angel:
> *


X3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you knew him well Sean and my condolences go out to you,all of his true friends ,and Family


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up co!!!! be safe out there damn snow lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 07:17 PM~16666009
> *  what up co!!!!  be safe out there damn snow  lol[/Courier]
> *



Yeah snow sucks


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 19 2010, 07:54 PM~16665869
> *I forgot he told me he worked with you. This Man was my dogg for a lot of years. I am truely saddened by his death, I still can not get over it. He moved to Pueblo when he was 16 from Santa Maria Califas, that's when I first met him and we got in our 1st car club together. His name is Gabe Hernandez, but he was known as "Dre".
> L~Dawg, I think you may know him from the old school Main days. He used to ROll the blue festiva with 13X7's with low pro tires, with a a sick ass system. He also used to have that grey mini truck with a shell on it, body kit slammed to the ground. It was like a charcoal grey color.
> *



condolences to you and his family!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

the kids from Rawtown MMA gonna make you tap my son is the far left weighing in at 45 pounds wrestling tomorrow chasing the gold.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 06:44 PM~16665211
> *Did you guys have to flip a coin for this license plate???  :biggrin:
> *


I came up with it and he stole my idea


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 19 2010, 07:23 PM~16666056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 08:17 PM~16666009
> *  what up co!!!!  be safe out there damn snow  lol
> *





Just got back home...the roads are slick.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 19 2010, 08:23 PM~16666056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16666081
> *Just got back home...the roads are slick.
> *


I bet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck you got a bandsaw at your pad bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait for sunshine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:36 PM~16666679
> *Nice pics
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16666697
> *X2
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 PM~16666700
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP ROY HOW YOU BEEN ESE :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 08:40 PM~16666713
> *WHATS UP ROY HOW YOU BEEN ESE :wave:
> *


Been good bro....getting Cabin fever but doing good......you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 PM~16666705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love those deuces.....I miss my old one :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 PM~16666679
> *Nice pics
> *



BLVD Magazine show in LA...2002 or 2003


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:27 PM~16666610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS SICK GYPSY ROSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:42 PM~16666725
> *Been good bro....getting Cabin fever but doing good......you?
> *


tambien just waiting for some warm weather dam snow got us to


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:44 PM~16666739
> *BLVD Magazine show in LA...2002 or 2003
> *


  whats up Cesar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 08:45 PM~16666747
> *tambien just waiting for some warm weather dam snow got us to
> *


I hear ya.....well Spring is right around the corner perro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16666737
> *Gotta love those deuces.....I miss my old one :happysad:
> *



58-62 were alway my favorite years.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16666774
> *58-62 were alway my favorite years.
> *


Yeah they are getting harder y harder to find nowadays though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16666760
> * whats up Cesar
> *



Que mas primo?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16666773
> *I hear ya.....well Spring is right around the corner perro
> *


simon hows the trey anything new on it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16666782
> *Yeah they are getting harder y harder to find nowadays though
> *



I hear ya...that duece of yours was sick!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 08:50 PM~16666789
> *simon hows the trey anything new on it
> *


Last few weeks?
Steering wheel,Steering wheel adapter,pinstriping,and a new cluster gauge and box coming soon
How bout yours bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:51 PM~16666797
> *I hear ya...that duece of yours was sick!
> *


Thanks homi....it was a helluva stepping stone to get my rag :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:49 PM~16666786
> *Que mas primo?
> *


hows the 72 coming along


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:53 PM~16666806
> *Thanks homi....it was a helluva stepping stone to get my rag :cheesy:
> *


homie*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:52 PM~16666803
> *Last few weeks?
> Steering wheel,Steering wheel adapter,pinstriping,and a new cluster gauge and box coming soon
> How bout yours bro?
> *


  i havnt done shit to my ride no feria for it ese


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16666807
> *hows the 72 coming along
> *


Its gettin there homie. Just need the weather to cooperate. Only lasted 20 minutes out there today.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16666806
> *Thanks homi....it was a helluva stepping stone to get my rag :cheesy:
> *



Well worth the trade to get that drop top! You have had some nice rides homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 08:54 PM~16666821
> * i havnt done shit to my ride no feria for it ese
> *


Me neither dog I just save up pennies if I have to.
All that cambio adds up.
Then again I wake up thinking about lowriding,live it all day,then sleep it.
I am constantly thinking about the next step that I can do to my ride.
No matter big or small I just push myself to make that next step to progress myself.
Especially now when money is tight and pockets are shallow.i think if I can progress now while being down who knows where I can go once I get back on my feet again.
In no way does my car compete with 90% of the cars out there,but I'd be damned if my motivation doesn't.
Gotta love Lowriding.....the lifestyle that never sleeps :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16666879
> *Me neither dog I just save up pennies if I have to.
> All that cambio adds up.
> Then again I wake up thinking about lowriding,live it all day,then sleep it.
> ...



Well said primo!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 09:07 PM~16666909
> *Well said primo!
> *


Thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:03 PM~16666879
> *Me neither dog I just save up pennies if I have to.
> All that cambio adds up.
> Then again I wake up thinking about lowriding,live it all day,then sleep it.
> ...


THAT IS TRUE HOMEZ LOWRIDER FROM THE HEART  LIKE ME I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT UP THERE BUT MY HEART FOR LOWRIDING IS STRONG AND ONCE I GET ON MY FEET IM FIXIN THAT RANFLA CHINGON I GOT THE HEART AND THE DEDICATION ALL THATS MISSING IS THE DAM FERIA


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16666835
> *Its gettin there homie. Just need the weather to cooperate. Only lasted 20 minutes out there today.
> *


ITS COLD OUT DID YOU GUYS GET ALOT OF SNOW DOWN THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 19 2010, 09:20 PM~16666996
> *THAT IS TRUE HOMEZ LOWRIDER FROM THE HEART   LIKE ME I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT UP THERE BUT MY HEART FOR LOWRIDING IS STRONG AND ONCE I GET ON MY FEET IM FIXIN THAT RANFLA CHINGON I GOT THE HEART AND THE DEDICATION ALL THATS MISSING IS THE DAM FERIA
> *


You can tell you are a true Lowrider bro


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado, im from DENVER. Its nice to see other riders from across the state communicating.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16667014
> *You can tell you are a true Lowrider bro
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 09:24 PM~16667015
> *Whats up colorado, im from DENVER.  Its nice to see other riders from across the state communicating.
> *


It's good to see you here tambien bro.
There are no county lines in the Colorado topic
Welcome and make yourself at home....................................................................................................................................just make sure to post plenty of pics :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16667033
> *It's good to see you here tambien bro.
> There are no county lines in the Colorado topic
> Welcome and make yourself at home....................................................................................................................................just make sure to post plenty of pics :biggrin:
> *


YUP WELCOM ESE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16666877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SHOWLOW 68, RAG3ROY, theonenonly, stepurgameup, mikegDenver, bighomie68, SEISKUATRO,SS
What up Fellas,don't everyone talk at once....this is your house too


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin: :420:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps . roy how u doing


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:32 PM~16667085
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SHOWLOW 68, RAG3ROY, theonenonly, stepurgameup, mikegDenver, bighomie68, SEISKUATRO,SS
> What up Fellas,don't everyone talk at once....this is your house too
> *


hey we need to talk bout this bbq


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 19 2010, 09:34 PM~16667112
> *wuz good peeps . roy how u doing
> *


doing good Ty ....you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 19 2010, 09:35 PM~16667122
> *hey we need to talk bout this bbq
> *


Yeah has your boy decided on the show date yet?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP CO uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chapo


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

may 2nd but think we should keep the may 8th date


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16667149
> *may 2nd but think we should keep the may 8th date
> *


yeah he's gonna fuck himself because the NM LRM is that day
But the 8th sounds good


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:43 PM~16667184
> *yeah he's gonna fuck himself because the NM LRM is that day
> But the 8th sounds good
> *


that way evry one can come denver and down south


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 05:43 PM~16667184
> *yeah he's gonna fuck himself because the NM LRM is that day
> But the 8th sounds good
> *


what's up roy


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:28 AM~16661830
> *And you are recognized for your contributions my friend.Those cars are already missed .
> *


I know where one of them is! I look at it everyday and say to myself " that damm Larry is a monsta". Boulevard Bully is in da garage, sparklin, covered and can't wait to bust it out! Also can't wait to meet you guys out here on these streets with them fresh rides ya'll got! 
Yo boy
Chuck chill out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 19 2010, 09:44 PM~16667198
> *that way evry one can come denver and down south
> *


Denver's schedule is crammed I gotta check out the Calendar and get back to you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 19 2010, 09:45 PM~16667205
> *what's up roy
> *


What up Simon!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16667290
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO.
whats up RO fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16667304
> *whats up CO.
> whats up RO fam
> *


Sent that trim off with your sis today Lando


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

THANX for the welcoming. have some pics to post as soon as i get a new scanner


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16667541
> *THANX  for the welcoming.  have some pics to post as soon as i get a new scanner
> *


That's cool bro....just good to see a new person in the domain


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Does anybody know why LRM posted the vegas show on a monday, or was it a misprint


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16667587
> *Does anybody know why LRM posted the vegas show on a monday, or was it a misprint
> *


Probably a misprint I don't see LRM throwing a show on Monday at all
They would go bankrupt if they did :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16667587
> *Does anybody know why LRM posted the vegas show on a monday, or was it a misprint
> *



Had to be a misprint.

Welcome by the way homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16667304
> *whats up CO.
> whats up RO fam
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 10:23 PM~16667014
> *You can tell you are a true Lowrider bro
> *



Its true, Tavo has a lot of heart. No job and still making moves to get his rides up to par!

Sound familiar Roy 

I got mad respect for you cats!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 10:27 PM~16667655
> *Its true, Tavo has a lot of heart. No job and still making moves to get his rides up to par!
> 
> Sound familiar Roy
> ...


Thanks dog..........
I'd rather rock some new knobs on my dash than new kicks on my feet.....just me but I breathe this shit :happysad:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

ANY of you homies attending the CLA MEETING next month


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like Tavo is a true Lowrider.....big ups homie......there are alot of "just add water" ass lowriders out there just to impress a bitch or their peers.
It takes a true lowrider to live this shit while in a struggle :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16667682
> *ANY of you homies attending the CLA MEETING next month
> *



I will be there homie. See ya there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The humpty dance is the dance do humptttttt
:boink:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16667682
> *ANY of you homies attending the CLA MEETING next month
> *


ill be there ... damn flu last time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16668000
> *ill be there ... damn flu last time
> *


Wish you was there bro
We coulda used alot more of your insights about cruises kickbacks and bbq's
Instead of just shows categories and points


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:10 PM~16668013
> *Wish you was there bro
> We coulda used alot more of your insights about cruises kickbacks and bbq's
> Instead of just shows  categories and points
> *


But the CLA is definately headed in the right place


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16667682
> *ANY of you homies attending the CLA MEETING next month
> *


 JUST CASUAL WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16668039
> *JUST CASUAL WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2010, 08:24 PM~16666059
> *I came up with it and he stole my idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16667015
> *Whats up colorado, im from DENVER.  Its nice to see other riders from across the state communicating.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16667682
> *ANY of you homies attending the CLA MEETING next month
> *


I'll be there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2010, 11:59 PM~16668311
> *I'll be there!!!
> *


I'll be there tambien


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 01:00 AM~16668321
> *I'll be there tambien
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 12:59 AM~16668311
> *I'll be there!!!
> *


Sounds like another good turn out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 01:05 AM~16668360
> *Sounds like another good turn out.
> *


yessur... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully so :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

22K posts
all focused on the movement in the ROckies :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 01:28 AM~16668498
> *22K posts
> all focused on the movement in the ROckies  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: and thatz alot of damn posts!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:48 PM~16666290
> *Chuck you got a bandsaw at your pad bro?
> *


No. What do you need that for?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 01:34 AM~16668526
> *:0  :biggrin: and thatz alot of damn posts!!!
> *



How you like that Nugs/Cavs game yesterday??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 20 2010, 02:04 AM~16668644
> *How you like that Nugs/Cavs game yesterday??
> *


Dat was a good ass game, but they disappointed me tonight!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:10 PM~16668013
> *Wish you was there bro
> We coulda used alot more of your insights about cruises kickbacks and bbq's
> Instead of just shows  categories and points
> *


i was on the website hoping someone would have talked to me in the chat room when the meeting was going we will get more kick backs and bbq i know we got the hangover cruise the casuals cc are doing april 29th if weather lets uus and doing a bbq potluck after.. will keep everyone posted as we get closer!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 05:03 AM~16668989
> *i was on the website hoping someone would have talked to me in the chat room when the meeting was going we will get more kick backs and bbq i know we got the hangover cruise the casuals cc are doing april 29th if weather lets uus and doing a bbq potluck after.. will keep everyone posted as we get closer!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

heres some patterns ive been workin on the past few days... basic ol skool patterns but i did the water drops and they turned out killer... il post beter pics soon


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*Good Morning CO!!!!!!!*



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 08:33 AM~16669178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you gonna kill'em this year homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 20 2010, 08:52 AM~16669227
> *Good Morning CO!!!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que pajo loco... trabajando temprano I see!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I try not to talk about other peoples rides negatively cuz itz just not cool but WTF???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0 T.J. from Vegas doin' it big!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:22 AM~16669915
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 11:35 AM~16669993
> *Whutz Good Bro!!!
> *



Relaxin primo, how are things? No big plans today homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:47 AM~16670056
> *Relaxin primo, how are things? No big plans today homie?
> *


I had plans till I looked outside!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 11:49 AM~16670070
> *I had plans till I looked outside!!!
> *


whut you doin' today?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 11:49 AM~16670070
> *I had plans till I looked outside!!!
> *



Haha...had those same plans too. Damn weather.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:56 AM~16670119
> *Haha...had those same plans too. Damn weather.
> *


Yeah dis shit is frustrating!!! :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:49 PM~16666786
> *Que mas primo?
> *


can you call me on my phone?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16660139
> *let me know if you guys put this together i wanna come down check out the rides.. see if i can bring some from up here
> *


we are having a "Show and Shine" June 27th


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 20 2010, 12:06 PM~16670172
> *can you call me on my phone?
> *



I hoped to call you on your shoe but I guess the phone will have to do


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16669727
> *I try not to talk about other peoples rides negatively cuz itz just not cool but WTF???
> 
> 
> ...


That car looks like it was dipped in tye dye


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 20 2010, 12:29 PM~16670294
> *That car looks like it was dipped in tye dye
> *


 :roflmao: Whutz Good Dominic!!! :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 11:31 AM~16670305
> *:roflmao: Whutz Good Dominic!!!  :wave:
> *


whats up homie,this weather sucks. to damn cold to go to the garage


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:12 AM~16670204
> *I hoped to call you on your shoe but I guess the phone will have to do
> *


i said the phone so i didnt leave myself open for names...


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 20 2010, 11:38 AM~16670357
> *i said the phone so i didnt leave myself open for names...
> *


chris the bumper on the rear no good but im spacing out what other parts you wanted


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 10:47 AM~16669727
> *I try not to talk about other peoples rides negatively cuz itz just not cool but WTF???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I didnt know hippies lowride!

Wuts up CO! :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 20 2010, 11:45 AM~16670409
> *:wow:  I didnt know hippies lowride!
> 
> Wuts up CO!  :wave:
> *


I seen that car in the woostock movie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 08:51 AM~16669477
> *Que pajo loco... trabajando temprano I see!!!
> *



What up bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 20 2010, 12:38 PM~16670357
> *i said the phone so i didnt leave myself open for names...
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 20 2010, 12:55 PM~16670463
> *What up bro :biggrin:
> *



Don't you ever get a day off homie?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 20 2010, 12:54 PM~16670458
> *I seen that car in the woostock movie
> *


I thought it looked familiar. :scrutinize: 
Wut up new guy. And to everyone else that i think i have never really introduced myself to! :biggrin: My name is Anson, and i am a lowrider. :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 20 2010, 12:00 PM~16670490
> *I thought it looked familiar.  :scrutinize:
> Wut up new guy. And to everyone else that i think i have never really introduced myself to! :biggrin:  My name is Anson, and i am a lowrider.  :cheesy:
> *


nice to meet you Anson, i am Chris


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 20 2010, 01:16 PM~16670580
> *nice to meet you Anson, i am Chris
> *


 :wave: Looks like we will be meetin in person tomorrow i think.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:57 AM~16670472
> *Don't you ever get a day off homie?
> *



Sometimes  

I usually get weekends off but every 3rd Saturday I have to work all day.

But its cool cuz I get that following Monday off. So I still get my 2 days off  

What up with you??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 20 2010, 01:48 PM~16670787
> *Sometimes
> 
> I usually get weekends off but every 3rd Saturday I have to work all day.
> ...



Chillen brother, chillen. Starting to think you are from the island of Jamaica instead of Puerto Rico since you work so much! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 20 2010, 01:23 PM~16670638
> *:wave:  Looks like we will be meetin in person tomorrow i think.
> *



Yea, you will be meeting Crazy Chris K manana homie. Don't pay no mind to his twitch and don't stare at his lazy eye.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 20 2010, 12:38 PM~16670352
> *whats up homie,this weather sucks. to damn cold to go to the garage
> *


exactly!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 20 2010, 12:55 PM~16670463
> *What up bro :biggrin:
> *


Shit just chillin'...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 12:53 PM~16670815
> *Chillen brother, chillen. Starting to think you are from the island of Jamaica instead of Puerto Rico since you work so much! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You funny!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 02:04 PM~16671178
> *Shit just chillin'...
> *



So what ya got planned for tonight(no ****)??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO. I HAVE THIS AMP FOR SALE. IT IS A SONY 1200 WATT AMP IT WORKS GREAT AND ITS LIKE NEW ON THE OUTSIDE. IT HAS ABOUT 15 FEET OF 4 GAUGE AND 3 FEET OF GROUND, I WILL ALSO THROW A RCA IN WITH IT. I AM ASKING $150 FOR EVERYTHING. I AM PUTING IT ON HERE FIRST TO LET ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES HAVE FIRST CRACK AT IT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2010, 05:25 PM~16672489
> *WHAT UP COLORADO. I HAVE THIS AMP FOR SALE. IT IS A SONY 1200 WATT AMP IT WORKS GREAT AND ITS LIKE NEW ON THE OUTSIDE. IT HAS ABOUT 15 FEET OF 4 GAUGE AND 3 FEET OF GROUND, I WILL ALSO THROW A RCA IN WITH IT. I AM ASKING  $150 FOR EVERYTHING. I AM PUTING IT ON HERE FIRST TO LET ALL THE COLORADO HOMIES HAVE FIRST CRACK AT IT.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ............and i wanted the bandsaw to cut my column shifter and the handle may need to get cut back so the hole would be bigger to fit the shifter


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16670831
> *Yea, you will be meeting Crazy Chris K manana homie. Don't pay no mind to his twitch and don't stare at his lazy eye.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 07:34 PM~16672564
> *Nice ............and i wanted the bandsaw to cut my column shifter and the handle may need to get cut back so the hole would be bigger to fit the shifter
> *


I have a cut off wheel. We can use that, it hooks up to the compressor.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2010, 06:32 PM~16672946
> *I have a cut off wheel. We can use that, it hooks up to the compressor.
> *


cool as long as it cuts clean.....and this damn weather ever lets up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

This weather is getting old...is it snowing in the Springs?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16673155
> *This weather is getting old...is it snowing in the Springs?
> *


we are suppose to get 2-6 inches tonight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:19 PM~16673196
> *we are suppose to get 2-6 inches tonight
> *



Damn...that's gonna mess my drive down there....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16673270
> *Damn...that's gonna mess my drive down there....
> *


They usually keep the roads really clean though,just on side streets it sucks


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 08:50 AM~16669474
> * you gonna kill'em this year homie!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

my son, doing big thangs 2day in the shop...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

buddy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 08:58 PM~16673435
> *my son, doing big thangs 2day in the shop...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: who's caddy is dat anywayz?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16673327
> *They usually keep the roads really clean though,just on side streets it sucks
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16673610
> *:biggrin: who's caddy is dat anywayz?
> *


pieface,s caddy... (paul tafoya) he will be in here at LAY IIT LOW soon.. he signed on thiis morning


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 10:17 PM~16674059
> *pieface,s caddy... (paul tafoya) he will wiill in here at LAY IIT LOW.. he signed on thiis morning
> *


don't know him, I don't think... but you must be drinking, huh???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co.. whats good?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

heres a few of our projects cars.. monte been in garage since 03 lol


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16673435
> *my son, doing big thangs 2day in the shop...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good look


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 10:06 PM~16674507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 64 ss is killing em


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16674547
> *that 64 ss is killing em
> *


he just picked up a parts car thats cleaner then that one check it out


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 10:20 PM~16674617
> *sup co :wave:
> *


whats up loco


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 06:20 PM~16674622
> *whats up loco
> *


working


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:06 PM~16674507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...are those my old rims on the monte? For some reason I thought you had it on the Caddy


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

3 Members: MEMORIESCC, BigCeez, bighomie68

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up brada


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 10:25 PM~16674672
> *Damn...are those my old rims on the monte? For some reason I thought you had it on the Caddy
> *


they was on the monte then the caddy then back on the monte


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:16 PM~16674586
> *he just picked up a parts car thats cleaner then that one check it out
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...Ese Sam picked that up!? :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16674658
> *what up chris
> *


whats good brotha john... trying to not go back to work but its not working lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

make that chedda


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16674698
> *they was on the monte then the caddy then back on the monte
> *



Nice...excited to see the Monte back out on the streets cousin!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 10:28 PM~16674702
> *Damn...Ese Sam picked that up!? :thumbsup:
> *


they its clean clean its all there but a motor tranny and hood... has all windows chrome and insides, new frame and parts its bad ass looks like he will have 2 ss and the guy gave him the extra panels to cut out his rust on the other ss he got a hell of a deal


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 PM~16674711
> *make that chedda
> *



What's up Big Homie!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

that lunch was cool you still pissed at me?lol


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

be back in a few the wifey cooked lol if im not back send in the search team haha :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:30 PM~16674723
> *they its clean clean its all there but a motor tranny and hood... has all windows chrome and insides, new frame and parts its bad ass looks like he will have 2 ss and the guy gave him the extra panels to cut out his rust on the other ss he got a hell of a deal
> *



Damn...I'm jealous..good for Sam


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nada cees congrats on your club how many members


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up bigceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 20 2010, 11:32 PM~16674750
> *nada cees congrats on your club how many members
> *



Thanks homie. Right now just the VP and I and some potential prospects. For now, just concentrating on the cars to make sure we make a good debut in May!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:34 PM~16674772
> *what's up bigceez
> *


Que mas Loco!? How's everything going homie?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 06:39 PM~16674818
> *Que mas Loco!? How's everything going homie?
> *


alright y tu


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

right on homie if you need anything from DENVER car club let us know!we have a lot of that DENVER love. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:40 PM~16674827
> *alright y tu
> *



Relaxin homie, hoping there's a break with the weather so I can go to the Springs tomorrow. How's everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 20 2010, 11:42 PM~16674842
> *right on homie if you need anything from DENVER car club let us know!we have a lot of that DENVER love. :thumbsup:
> *



I appreciate it homie. Same to you.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 06:42 PM~16674848
> *Relaxin homie, hoping there's a break with the weather so I can go to the Springs tomorrow. How's everything in your neck of the woods?
> *


wet not much really going on down here


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 09:28 PM~16674169
> *don't know him, I don't think... but you must be drinking, huh???
> *


lol, nah brother... my wife has been on me not to drink so im jus chillen... probably why i can type, cause i need a couple of cold ones..lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:45 PM~16674877
> *wet not much really going on down here
> *


That's cool, Colorado weather is a trip. Anything new on the Cutty?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nope :nosad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 11:46 PM~16674884
> *lol, nah brother... my wife has been on me not to drink so im jus chillen... probably why i can type, cause i need a couple of cold ones..lol
> *



:wave: how's business Mac?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16674917
> *nope :nosad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 10:46 PM~16674884
> *lol, nah brother... my wife has been on me not to drink so im jus chillen... probably why i can type, cause i need a couple of cold ones..lol
> *


I need to talk to you about a lil waterdrop pattern going across my ride when I get some funds up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 10:50 PM~16674921
> *:wave: how's business Mac?
> *


thanks for asking bro... we really slammed with paint work right now.. plus we are doing riims and tires right now... example 13x7 with tires/mount/ balance $550,, and we got a killer interior dude where hes doing complete interiors head to toe for about 2500


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16674933
> *
> *


3kids and a old lady :biggrin: makes it hard to get a dam thing done guess its just sits there longer waitin for something to happen :angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:54 PM~16674954
> *I need to talk to you about a lil waterdrop pattern going across my ride when I get some funds up :thumbsup:
> *


ive only done those on a few projects, but thats gotta be one of the coolest things ive ever seen... the pics i took with my phone suck and il get some beter ones... but ya, 4 sure roy, lets hook up your 3


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16674959
> *thanks for asking bro... we really slammed with paint work right now.. plus we are doing riims and tires right now... example 13x7 with tires/mount/ balance $550,, and we got a killer interior dude where hes doing complete interiors head to toe for about 2500
> *



Good to hear homie! Good to see you guys blowin up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 10:56 PM~16674982
> *ive only done those on a few projects, but thats gotta be one of the coolest things ive ever seen... the pics i took with my phone suck and il get some beter ones... but ya, 4 sure roy, lets hook up your 3
> *


I wish I had the funds right now bro.There is a flaw I am really trying to cover and I think that would go good or just something simple.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

ya, god is truelly blessing us right now... plus we selling paint and materials still... iil get a price liist together and post it soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16674960
> *3kids and a old lady :biggrin:  makes it hard to get a dam thing done guess its just sits there longer waitin for something to happen :angry:
> *



I hear ya homie, I have 4 kids and the wifey. I'm always trying to come up on a hustle to get something done on my ride. Just take it one part at a time homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 11:00 PM~16675022
> *I wish I had the funds right now bro.There is a flaw I am really trying to cover and I think that would go good or just something simple.
> *


lemme know.. maybe we can do a quick fiix if you want (to keep the cost down)... if your ever here again with your ride lemme know so i can check it homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:01 PM~16675032
> *I hear ya homie, I have 4 kids and the wifey. I'm always trying to come up on a hustle to get something done on my ride. Just take it one part at a time homie. :biggrin:
> *


  
That's all you gotta do
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 11:02 PM~16675041
> *lemme know.. maybe we can do a quick fiix if you want  (to keep the cost down)... if your ever here again with your ride lemme know so i can check it homie
> *


I'll be out cruising on the next sunny day over 50 degrees dog maybe I'll stop by for a guesstimate :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

ive been workiing 7 days a week so i will be at the shop... (getn some rides caught up, cause im leavin for 10 days next month, takiing the family to dinseyland)


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16675032
> *I hear ya homie, I have 4 kids and the wifey. I'm always trying to come up on a hustle to get something done on my ride. Just take it one part at a time homie. :biggrin:
> *


to late for that i took the front clip apart took the doors off trunk and hood off got a bigger engine and10 to 12 yrs later still havent done a dam thing to it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 11:07 PM~16675079
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:03 AM~16675048
> *I'll be out cruising on the next sunny day over 50 degrees dog maybe I'll stop by for a guesstimate :biggrin:
> *



Exactly...shoot, I had to save up for a couple weeks just to buy 80 grit sandpaper to work on the ride. Tough to juggle your love for riding and still take care of the fam bam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:09 PM~16675092
> *Exactly...shoot, I had to save up for a couple weeks just to buy 80 grit sandpaper to work on the ride. Tough to juggle your love for riding and still take care of the fam bam
> *


I hear ya dog,I have not been as broke as I have been in a long time
Just got to have that want to excel :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:07 AM~16675078
> *to late for that i took the front clip apart  took the doors off  trunk and hood off got a bigger engine and10 to 12 yrs later still havent done a dam thing to it
> *


 :wow: Damn, we need to throw a kick back to get your ride back together homie. What size engine are you putting in?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:11 AM~16675108
> *I hear ya dog,I have not been as broke as I have been in a long time
> Just got to have that want to excel :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

No leads on a job yet homie?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:12 PM~16675116
> *:wow:  Damn, we need to throw a kick back to get your ride back together homie. What size engine are you putting in?
> *


305 bored out 30thousandths


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:16 AM~16675160
> *305 bored out 30thousandths
> *



Nice. Gotta euro front clip for it?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16675176
> *Nice. Gotta euro front clip for it?
> *


na i kinda want to keep it as regional as possible


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:14 PM~16675134
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> No leads on a job yet homie?
> *


Nah homie and my UE just went down 150 a week but it's all good 
It will happen :biggrin: 
The wife really puts in work and helps out though :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:20 AM~16675191
> *na i kinda want to keep it as regional as possible
> *



Cool...don't give up on that ride homie. You've kept it this long for a reason


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 07:24 PM~16675221
> *Cool...don't give up on that ride homie. You've kept it this long for a reason
> *


yeah birthday gift from my parents :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:20 PM~16675191
> *na i kinda want to keep it as regional as possible
> *


Aint nada wrong with that doggie
We can't all look the same
Like when I was looking for a steering wheel I chose the billet instead of the OG
Get some shit for it but it was over $300 any way I went
I chose what I wanted.....like you keeping yours og
Fuck what people think Lowride from your heart,not minds of others
No offence at all to you either Ceasar just kinda went into my feelings about things on that one :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16675199
> *Nah homie and my UE just went down 150 a week but it's all good
> It will happen :biggrin:
> The wife really puts in work and helps out though :happysad:
> *



Something will turn up primo.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:24 AM~16675227
> *yeah birthday gift from my parents :yes:
> *



Helluva gift homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16674960
> *3kids and a old lady :biggrin:  makes it hard to get a dam thing done guess its just sits there longer waitin for something to happen :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16675246
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


What up fucker? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:25 AM~16675230
> *Aint nada wrong with that doggie
> We can't all look the same
> Like when I was looking for a steering wheel I chose the billet instead of the OG
> ...



None taken primo, I couldn't agree with you more. You build a ride to make it your own. Its all about putting your heart into it...nada else matters!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2010, 07:27 PM~16675246
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 07:28 PM~16675253
> *What up fucker? :biggrin:
> *


laterz its that time for me to get the hell out of here thats is work hey roy larry will probaly be on later when he gets in and realse my azz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:30 AM~16675267
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


u stupid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 20 2010, 11:31 PM~16675285
> *laterz its that time for me to get the hell out of here thats is work hey roy larry will probaly be on later when he gets in and realse my azz
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:28 AM~16675253
> *What up fucker? :biggrin:
> *


just trying to make moves like ol Roy thats it doggie what you up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I finally worked today fellas :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 21 2010, 12:31 AM~16675285
> *laterz its that time for me to get the hell out of here thats is work hey roy larry will probaly be on later when he gets in and realse my azz
> *



Have a good night homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I helped a friend move all day......felt good just to bust a sweat :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mr.Lawrence?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm out guys...have a good night..gotta get my beauty sleep.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:40 PM~16675374
> *I'm out guys...have a good night..gotta get my beauty sleep.
> *


Goodnight bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 AM~16675322
> *I helped a friend move all day......felt good just to bust a sweat :cheesy:
> *


Alright Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2010, 11:59 PM~16675479
> *Alright Roy :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: 
Stop thinking like that fawker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:05 AM~16675526
> *:happysad:  :biggrin:
> Stop thinking like that fawker :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Like what bro??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good morning fucker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:12 AM~16675579
> *Good morning fucker
> *


wtf are you drunk or what?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16675589
> *wtf are you drunk or what?
> *


Not yet but I know your ass is just starting your day so I say Good Morning












Damn you cranky in the AM :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 21 2010, 01:05 AM~16675526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way bro I just asked if you were drunk because I asked about above comment and no comment from you just good morning so I figured you were lost again :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16675651
> *no way bro I just asked if you were drunk because I asked about above comment and no comment from you just good morning so I figured you were lost again :cheesy:
> *


Oh once I said helped a friend move and sweated....maybe I shoulda added a nohomo to that but I'm just done with the nohomo chit and that's what I thought you was refering to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:25 AM~16675675
> *Oh once I said helped a friend move and sweated....maybe I shoulda added a nohomo to that but I'm just done with the nohomo chit and that's what I thought you was refering to
> *


aww na bro I'm not offtopic or any regular dude that turns anything gay I"m not like that I said alright Roy you got a work out doing something :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 12:32 AM~16675711
> *aww na bro I'm not offtopic or any regular dude that turns anything gay I"m not like that I said alright Roy you got a work out doing something :biggrin:
> *


Cool :biggrin: 
How's work going?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY'S DRUNK! :biggrin: :uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:53 AM~16675848
> *Cool :biggrin:
> How's work going?
> *


It's cool just chillin and it's always quiet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 02:07 AM~16675926
> *Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2010, 08:13 AM~16676791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That thing is nice Chuck I want to see it next time I go to Pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co... just passing thru


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 01:07 AM~16675926
> *Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Chucks ballin :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 01:07 AM~16675926
> *Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 01:07 AM~16675926
> *Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's just crazy,but cool :thumbsup: If you are running out of car parts to gold plate I have some


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 02:07 AM~16675926
> *Rollerz Only Chuck was talking about my pedal car and look at his 50
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 20 2010, 11:46 PM~16674884
> *lol, nah brother... my wife has been on me not to drink so im jus chillen... probably why i can type, cause i need a couple of cold ones..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to move here with you guys [email protected]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 21 2010, 08:48 AM~16677103
> *I want to move here with you guys [email protected]
> *


 :uh: 
yeah right


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

goodmorning colo. ballas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 21 2010, 09:48 AM~16677103
> *I want to move here with you guys [email protected]
> *


Too damn cold!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 21 2010, 08:48 AM~16677103
> *I want to move here with you guys [email protected]
> *


you gotta be joking.... florida, where theres big titties and bathing suits, to coldass colorado where the hiighlight here is going to the flea market on the weekend...lol


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley

 RIP Tony Majesty CC 

he was a ative member from the cla website RIP brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 AM~16677440
> *i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley
> 
> RIP Tony Majesty CC
> ...


RIP


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well the boy made it to the finals he kicked some butt along the way and ended up with second place he put up a fight and wouldnt let that kid pin him.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:01 AM~16677440
> *i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley
> 
> RIP Tony Majesty CC
> ...



Thoughts and prayers go out to Tony and his family.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:01 AM~16677440
> *i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley
> 
> RIP Tony Majesty CC
> ...


RIP


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 21 2010, 10:36 AM~16677656
> *Well the boy made it to the finals he kicked some butt along the way and ended up with second place he put up a fight and wouldnt let that kid pin him.
> 
> 
> ...


right on...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 21 2010, 10:47 AM~16677372
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bRO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 21 2010, 11:36 AM~16677656
> *Well the boy made it to the finals he kicked some butt along the way and ended up with second place he put up a fight and wouldnt let that kid pin him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:01 AM~16677440
> *i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley
> 
> RIP Tony Majesty CC
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 21 2010, 11:36 AM~16677656
> *Well the boy made it to the finals he kicked some butt along the way and ended up with second place he put up a fight and wouldnt let that kid pin him.
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to your son


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:17 AM~16677246
> *you gotta be joking.... florida, where theres big titties and bathing suits, to coldass colorado where the hiighlight here is going to the flea market on the weekend...lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

im the candyman...lol joking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 11:36 AM~16677657
> *Thoughts and prayers go out to Tony and his family.
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 21 2010, 03:07 PM~16679079
> *
> *



What up pRimO? When you gonna slide thru the new spot?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so fucking sick of the snow!  It only snows when i need to do shit to my car. :uh: Don't mother nature know i have to get my car fixed and e-tested before march 1.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 21 2010, 03:51 PM~16679332
> *I am so fucking sick of the snow!   It only snows when i need to do shit to my car. :uh: Don't mother nature know i have to get my car fixed and e-tested before march 1.
> *


why before march 1st?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16679419
> *why before march 1st?
> *


My temp tag expires. I bought a new cat for the exhaust system and i need to put it on. But i am not going to do it laying in the snow. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679473
> *My temp tag expires. I bought a new cat for the exhaust system and i need to put it on. But i am not going to do it laying in the snow. :happysad:
> *


yeah definitely not in the snow!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

the snow does definately suck (unles u own a bodyshop)

i know what your saying though, my wife hit a curb and i was just out there layiing in the snow trying to fix chit on my navigator


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 04:38 PM~16679627
> *the snow does definately suck (unles u own a bodyshop)
> 
> i know what your saying though, my wife hit a curb and i was just out there layiing in the snow trying to fix chit on my navigator
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson it was nice finally meeting you and thankz for stopping thru Chris and Ceez!!! It was nice chopping it up with you guyz!!!  and a BIG NO **** to dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2010, 09:10 AM~16677212
> *goodmorning colo. ballas
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats fucking nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 21 2010, 04:53 PM~16680133
> *:wow:  thats fucking nice
> *


heck ya.. (i didnt paint it though!)


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:01 AM~16677440
> *i just got news we lost a fellow brother from majesty cc from greeley
> 
> RIP Tony Majesty CC
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MAN IT IS DEAD IN HERE TODAY. EVERYBODY MUST BE HIBERNATING LIKE BEARS. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.allhiphop.com/stories/multimedi...1/22131163.aspx


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fes what up with some roll'n dvds you got some for sell this snow is driving me crazy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Feb 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16681364
> *fes what up with some roll'n dvds you got some for sell this snow is driving me crazy
> *


yessur... the new ones are on the way but I got some right now too!!! Let me know!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

whats up LIL


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16681395
> *yessur... the new ones are on the way but I got some right now too!!! Let me know!!!
> *


will do ill hit you up tomorrow can you pm me your #


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 21 2010, 07:23 PM~16681483
> *whats up LIL
> *


What up Ruben :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 05:43 PM~16680086
> *Anson it was nice finally meeting you and thankz for stopping thru Chris and Ceez!!! It was nice chopping it up with you guyz!!!    and a BIG NO **** to dat!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Back at you homie! It will be cool to chill with all you CS homies this summer. No ****! :biggrin:

Oh and thanks for the love City Wide!! No ****.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16681974
> *Back at you homie! It will be cool to chill with all you CS homies this summer. No ****!  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and thanks for the love City Wide!! No ****.
> *


Glad you guyz made it back up there safe!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, JETHROW-BODEAN
Called you back yesterday... whut up??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 05:43 PM~16680086
> *Anson it was nice finally meeting you and thankz for stopping thru Chris and Ceez!!! It was nice chopping it up with you guyz!!!    and a BIG NO **** to dat!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for having us (NO ****) Fes...always good seeing you primo (no pato).


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16682434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice,I can't wait to get my leafing done :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 09:42 PM~16682594
> *Thanks for having us (NO ****) Fes...always good seeing you primo (no pato).
> *


Itz all good homie anytime and LOL on the no pato!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 09:49 PM~16682712
> *Itz all good homie anytime and LOL on the no pato!!!
> *



LOL...glad you caught that!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 09:49 PM~16682720
> *LOL...glad you caught that!
> *


 :yes: haven't said that shit in years... Me and Chapo and them alwayz argue about those words... what they mean to us compared to them...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 10:30 PM~16682434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 09:51 PM~16682759
> *:yes: haven't said that shit in years... Me and Chapo and them alwayz argue about those words... what they mean to us compared to them...
> *



LOL...crazy the differences in the dialect..huh.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 PM~16682945
> *LOL...crazy the differences in the dialect..huh.
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets beat the Celtics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16682996
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 09:15 PM~16683217
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP COMPA HOW DID IT GO IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, TRAVIEZO83
:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16683235
> *WHATS UP COMPA HOW DID IT GO IN THE SPRINGS
> *



Was cool homie...always a good time chillin with the folks in SoCo!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2010, 10:06 PM~16683990
> *Was cool homie...always a good time chillin with the folks in SoCo!
> *


COOL SOUNDS LIKE FUN ESE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 11:17 PM~16684161
> *COOL SOUNDS LIKE FUN ESE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 21 2010, 10:00 PM~16682919
> *
> *


what up foo? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Feb 21 2010, 08:23 PM~16681483
> *whats up LIL
> *


Ruben whats up?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 09:15 PM~16682219
> *Glad you guyz made it back up there safe!!!
> *


  Goodnite CO!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2010, 12:37 AM~16685123
> *  Goodnite CO!
> *



Thanks for coming with me homie down to the Springs. Give me a call this week.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 12:43 AM~16685197
> *Thanks for coming with me homie down to the Springs. Give me a call this week.
> *


So was the weather better in the Springs than Denver?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 01:15 AM~16685567
> *So was the weather better in the Springs than Denver?
> *



I think it was pretty much the same...maybe a little worse in Denver....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:27 AM~16685701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha I seen a few like these and there funny


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 01:30 AM~16685726
> *hahahahaha I seen a few like these and there funny
> *



The last answer is classic! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check this topic out he built this car in 30 days

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519372


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 03:48 AM~16686230
> *Check this topic out he built this car in 30 days
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519372
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 05:30 AM~16686370
> *:wow:
> *


pretty nice aye?? :biggrin: wish I had that loot to build a car that fast it takes me a while paycheck to paycheck no baller here just a working man trying to get by.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 06:52 AM~16686478
> *pretty nice aye?? :biggrin: wish I had that loot to build a car that fast it takes me a while paycheck to paycheck no baller here just a working man trying to get by.
> *



I know...crazy...and that engraving....sick....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16682434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you did that on purpose....i just know it. :angry: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:48 AM~16686230
> *Check this topic out he built this car in 30 days
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519372
> *


he must of already had another car built and it was wrecked or something and just reinstalled it on this blue one.. seriously we all know how long shit takes at the chromer, and then a engraver.... plus homie must not work and have a wheelbarral full of money to do it in a month... he did a great job though... but paint/murals/building a rearend and chrome.engraving/interior/installing hydros/?? you would have to have every shop in town on standby and waiting just for your stuff to work on... 

im not hating, jus my 2 cents.. car looks good, but hard to believe it took a month


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:48 AM~16686230
> *Check this topic out he built this car in 30 days
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519372
> *


They busted him out Larry
Spike got that car from Todd already built or someshit like that
He just added some stuff
All the hard work was already done


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16687134
> *They busted him out Larry
> Spike got that car from Todd already built or someshit like that
> He just added some stuff
> ...


ohh schnapps,they bust him out? i only read the first page on his thread,i shoulda read it all to see what others had to say bout his 30 day build..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

hey chapo, those rims you called about are $550 13x7chrome/tires/mount/balance.. lemme know homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:15 AM~16685567
> *So was the weather better in the Springs than Denver?
> *


I am sick of the damn snow, that's how it's been. :biggrin: I need to get some shit done and this weather isn't working for me. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 22 2010, 07:58 AM~16686629
> *you did that on purpose....i just know it. :angry:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Nah Izzy is gettin' some work done and I was just posting ideas!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2010, 09:59 AM~16687237
> *hey chapo, those rims you called about are $550  13x7chrome/tires/mount/balance.. lemme know homie
> *


He barely gets on the topic, you might wanna call him...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn snow
:angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 10:59 AM~16687760
> *Damn snow
> :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good co..


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 12:03 PM~16687782
> *x2
> *


X3. I JUST WENT OUTSIDE TO START CHARGING MY BATTERIES AND MY DRIVERS DOOR IS FROZEN SHUT. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 22 2010, 10:38 AM~16688069
> *X3. I JUST WENT OUTSIDE TO START CHARGING MY BATTERIES AND MY DRIVERS DOOR IS FROZEN SHUT. :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 12:46 PM~16688138
> *:biggrin:
> *


NOT FUNNY! :uh: WELL MAYBE IT IS. :biggrin: MAYBE, I SHOULD GO OUT THERE WITH A HAIR DRYER. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 22 2010, 11:06 AM~16688289
> *NOT FUNNY! :uh:  WELL MAYBE IT IS. :biggrin:  MAYBE, I SHOULD GO OUT THERE WITH A HAIR DRYER. :dunno:
> *


De-icer would be alot faster
And if it's just the lock thats froze just heat up the key with a lighter


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 01:11 PM~16688323
> *De-icer would be alot faster
> And if it's just the lock thats froze just heat up the key with a lighter
> *


IT UNLOCKS WITH THE ALARM. I JUST CAN'T GET THE DOOR TO BUDGE. THE SUN IS STARTING TO HIT THE CAR SO MAYBE IT WILL HELP IT.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16687673
> *Nah Izzy is gettin' some work done and I was just posting ideas!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:27 AM~16685701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wuts up............................................................................................................



















I mean not frozen CO! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 02:55 PM~16689110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WHO DAT?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 10:48 AM~16687673
> *Nah Izzy is gettin' some work done and I was just posting ideas!!!
> *


 :wow: you mean like Botox ?!









Jp :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 02:41 PM~16689412
> *:wave:
> *



How's chit going Roy?! Hope all is well with you and yours homie.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2010, 01:16 PM~16688818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wuts up............................................................................................................
> ...



What's good cousin? Did you get some rest?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:47 PM~16689457
> *How's chit going Roy?! Hope all is well with you and yours homie.
> *


Things are good homie,well better than I deserve right now
how bout you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16689471
> *What's good cousin? Did you get some rest?
> *


A lil but not much homie. Wut you up to today?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 02:50 PM~16689478
> *Things are good homie,well better than I deserve right now
> how bout you?
> *




A lil tired from working all night but I'm livin ! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 22 2010, 02:17 PM~16689249
> * WHO DAT?
> *


No one's from out here just the undertaker caddy gettin' some things redone... I just thought the patterns looked way sick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 01:55 PM~16689110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sick!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2010, 02:57 PM~16689531
> *thats gonna be sick!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2010, 02:52 PM~16689495
> *A lil but not much homie. Wut you up to today?
> *



Gettin ready to pick up my daughter from school here in a bit then meeting up with Isela to go over everything from yesterday. What are you up to?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 03:25 PM~16689763
> *Gettin ready to pick up my daughter from school here in a bit then meeting up with Isela to go over everything from yesterday. What are you up to?
> *


Just gettin some work in primo. Tryin to get my moneyz rite for the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 22 2010, 04:22 PM~16690246
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2010, 03:59 PM~16690038
> *Just gettin some work in primo. Tryin to get my moneyz rite for the ride.  :biggrin:
> *



That's what I love to hear ! :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey....how about you keep that stuff to a pm bro... :rant: :rant: :rant: 














:biggrin: j/k


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 22 2010, 04:22 PM~16690778
> *hey....how about you keep that stuff to a pm bro... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 22 2010, 05:22 PM~16690778
> *hey....how about you keep that stuff to a pm bro... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im not tryin' to torture you or anything!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WELL I JUST GOT DONE PUTING MY NEW CAT ON THE CAR AND I CAN'T FEEL MY FEET OR HANDS. :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 22 2010, 04:37 PM~16690932
> *WELL I JUST GOT DONE PUTING MY NEW CAT ON THE CAR AND I CAN'T FEEL MY FEET OR HANDS. :h5:
> *


Shouldn't have let that fucker scratch the shit outta your hands and feet


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 22 2010, 06:52 PM~16691062
> *Shouldn't have let that fucker scratch the shit outta your hands and feet
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 04:14 PM~16690162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS CAR IS CLEAN BUT THE REAR SUSPENSION IS HORRIBLE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16691531
> *THIS CAR IS CLEAN BUT THE REAR SUSPENSION IS HORRIBLE
> *


Yeah itz a hopper...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It getz support stuck :thumbsdown: but itz a clean car!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16691845
> *
> It getz support stuck  :thumbsdown: but itz a clean car!!!
> *



x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16692475
> *:wave:
> *



Como estas primo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 22 2010, 08:14 PM~16692565
> *x2
> *


Whut up homie!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado, another cold day in the ROCKIES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16692669
> *Whats up colorado, another cold day in the ROCKIES
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16692669
> *Whats up colorado, another cold day in the ROCKIES
> *



What's up primo? Yea, at least we got a break from the snow. I need to invest in a space heater.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 07:18 PM~16692606
> *Whut up homie!!!
> *



:nicoderm: CHILLIN

waitin on my chrome to get back and wait for the sun it feels like the day before christmas :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 07:26 PM~16692695
> *What's up primo? Yea, at least we got a break from the snow. I need to invest in a space heater.
> *


im ready to start a log fire in the garage so i can work on my car :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16692785
> *:nicoderm:  CHILLIN
> 
> waitin on my chrome to get back and wait for the sun it feels like the day before christmas  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah we got hit w/ snow too!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16692822
> *im ready to start a log fire in the garage so i can work on my car :0
> *


 :biggrin: that might work!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16692822
> *im ready to start a log fire in the garage so i can work on my car :0
> *


I like the avitar homie you should post a bigger pic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16692864
> *:biggrin:  that might work!
> *


let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 07:26 PM~16692693
> *:yes:
> *


whats up fes, i seen ur car 3wheelin in the 3wheelin fest, it looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16692915
> *whats up fes, i seen ur car 3wheelin in the 3wheelin fest, it looks good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!!! Itz a whole different car now!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16692960
> *thanks bro!!! Itz a whole different car now!!!
> *


I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16693138
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16693146
> *:biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see your car homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 08:44 PM~16692960
> *thanks bro!!! Itz a whole different car now!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:05 PM~16693235
> *:biggrin:
> *


You seen it!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16693257
> *You seen it!!!
> *


Looks good !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:09 PM~16693311
> *Looks good !
> *


Nah not yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16693354
> *Nah not yet!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Its gettin there homie. It will be done before you know it!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16693569
> *Its gettin there homie. It will be done before you know it!
> *


hope so... when do we get to see yours??? No Pato


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16693742
> *hope so... when do we get to see yours??? No Pato
> *


Lol....my door is always open! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16693900
> *Lol....my door is always open!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 07:17 PM~16692597
> *Como estas primo?
> *


Aqui nomas chilln homie y tu?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2010, 02:16 AM~16668677
> *Dat was a good ass game, but they disappointed me tonight!!!
> *



Yeah...then they go and beat the Celts yesterday. 24-9 vs .500+ teams and worse against sub .500 teams. Hopefully that means something come playoff time.

GO NUGS!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16691531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's is it??I'd turn it into a street hopper and change that rear end back to normal car ain't no good if you can't drive it


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2010, 11:33 PM~16695800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that grill looks awfully uncrouded! :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 12:55 AM~16696769
> *that grill looks awfully uncrouded!  :biggrin:
> *



It was...but that was the second round. Already had one tritip down this was the second plus some italian sausage


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16694727
> *Aqui nomas chilln homie y tu?
> *



No mas hermano, trabajando. Ganando ferria para la carcacha! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2010, 11:33 PM~16695800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The grill is empty like that at my house when I grill because it's only me and my lady and my 6yr old daughter


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 23 2010, 12:28 AM~16697025
> *What up coloRadO?
> *


whats up homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 11:55 PM~16696138
> *x2
> 
> who's is it??I'd turn it into a street hopper and change that rear end back to normal car ain't no good if you can't drive it
> *


Itz from Florida but I don't know exactly who's it is


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 01:30 AM~16697037
> *whats up homie
> *



Not much homie just catching up on the lay it lows. How bout you?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

any of you guys know of a good chrome shop here in colorado. the shop i use to go to closed down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 01:31 AM~16697044
> *Itz from Florida but I don't know exactly who's it is
> *


I like the color of corse I'll have to check out the vid of it hopping


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16697062
> *I like the color of corse I'll have to check out the vid of it hopping
> *


not good...


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16697058
> *Not much homie just catching up on the lay it lows. How bout you?
> *


same here, just catching up & seeing what the homies are up too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16697061
> *any of you guys know of a good chrome shop here in colorado. the shop i use to go to closed down
> *


not in Colorado that I know, other than Denver Bumper


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16697085
> *not in Colorado that I know, other than Denver Bumper
> *


DENVER BUMPER HAS OUTRAGIOUS PRICES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 01:40 AM~16697101
> *DENVER BUMPER HAS OUTRAGIOUS PRICES
> *



x2 

They quoted me $800 for two one piece bumpers and hood hinges with a turn around time of 6-8 weeks.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 12:42 AM~16697107
> *x2
> 
> They quoted me $800 for two one piece bumpers and hood hinges with a turn around time of 6-8 weeks.
> *


 :0 what r they thinking


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 01:46 AM~16697125
> *:0 what r they thinking
> *



Local monopoly, no other place in Denver that does chrome. Gotta go out of state to get a descent price, even then, im not sure how much shipping to and from cost. :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 01:40 AM~16697101
> *DENVER BUMPER HAS OUTRAGIOUS PRICES
> *


yeah I know... I got my chrome thru Big Rich


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 01:42 AM~16697107
> *x2
> 
> They quoted me $800 for two one piece bumpers and hood hinges with a turn around time of 6-8 weeks.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 01:53 AM~16697161
> *:0
> *



I know...blow in my ear...warn me so I can grow out my hair so they can pull it while fucking me....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16697172
> *I know...blow in my ear...warn me so I can grow out my hair so they can pull it while fucking me....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez
Hasta manana bro im crashing!!! :420:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 02:01 AM~16697189
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez
> Hasta manana bro im crashing!!!    :420:
> *



Alright homie, I will talk to you tomorrow. Have a good one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16695800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: DAMN I MISS SOME GOOD ASS BBQ


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2010, 03:10 AM~16697210
> *:wow:  :biggrin: DAMN I MISS SOME GOOD ASS BBQ
> *


So go buy some and we will come over. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16697076
> *not good...
> *


The vid doesn't work


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 01:13 AM~16697224
> *So go buy some and we will come over. :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD IF I WAS HOME :angry: :rant:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16695800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 23 2010, 12:34 AM~16697061
> *any of you guys know of a good chrome shop here in colorado. the shop i use to go to closed down
> *


were getting some bumpers done on one of the convert caddys at the shop.., il find out who we use homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 23 2010, 01:28 AM~16697025
> *What up coloRadO?
> *


damn wedo i guess you are still alive


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2010, 06:21 AM~16697920
> *I WOULD IF I WAS HOME  :angry:  :rant:
> *


*IT WAS GOOD TALKEN TO YOU PERRITO, MAKE IT HOME SAFE DOGGIE AND WILL SEE YOU VERY SOON. NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES BIG WRINKS!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 23 2010, 07:28 AM~16698109
> *were getting some bumpers done on one of the convert caddys at the shop.., il find out who we use homie
> *


THANX HOMIIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up cip


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2010, 11:31 PM~16695764
> *Yeah...then they go and beat the Celts yesterday. 24-9 vs .500+ teams and worse against sub .500 teams. Hopefully that means something come playoff time.
> 
> GO NUGS!!
> *


every team in the playoffs should be over .500!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2010, 05:08 AM~16697616
> *The vid doesn't work
> *


ur right...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=528238
check this shit out!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO SEE YOU GUYS IN AZILLA.....*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 23 2010, 10:44 AM~16699047
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO SEE YOU GUYS IN AZILLA.....
> 
> 
> ...


Sick picture! 

Wut up CO!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16696913
> *No mas hermano, trabajando. Ganando ferria para la carcacha!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 23 2010, 10:56 AM~16699696
> *:thumbsup:
> *



What up hermano!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 22 2010, 04:50 PM~16690458
> *That's what I love to hear ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 
Let me know when you get a chance if we are good to go for thursday homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 12:31 PM~16699967
> *:wave:
> Let me know when you get a chance if we are good to go for thursday homie.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea, do u have any room in your garage for the cherry picker? May need to grab that tomorrow evening since Isela works all day Thursday


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 01:16 PM~16700397
> *Yea, do u have any room in your garage for the cherry picker? May need to grab that tomorrow evening since Isela works all day Thursday
> *


Cool, ya i could probably fit it. Im gonna have to take my bed cover off to get it though. Let me know wut time and i will have it ready. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16700625
> *Cool, ya i could probably fit it. Im gonna have to take my bed cover off to get it though. Let me know wut time and i will have it ready.  :biggrin:
> *



Right on Primo, I will give ya a call later.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 01:49 PM~16700674
> *Right on Primo, I will give ya a call later.
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 AM~16698173
> *damn wedo i guess you are still alive
> *



Alive and kicking bRO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 23 2010, 02:32 PM~16701113
> *Alive and kicking bRO.
> *




im glad to hear that did you get my msg about the meeting


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 23 2010, 11:05 AM~16699757
> *What up hermano!!!
> *


Que pues Izzy que haces?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Que Vo---CO!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 06:56 PM~16703769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
Was cool meeting ya homie. 

Wheres everybody at today?? 

 its kinda creepy bein this slow.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16704450
> *:wave:
> Was cool meeting ya homie.
> 
> ...


Don't know Homie. I see it slow too. i am just chillin and studying now.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO? IT'S GOING TO BE IN THE 50'S TOMORROW. :h5: :worship: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow: :boink:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 07:23 PM~16704680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16704711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 07:37 PM~16704869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 07:40 PM~16704900
> *Bad ass pic
> *


x2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 07:55 PM~16705091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 08:55 PM~16705091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 23 2010, 06:08 PM~16703185
> *im glad to hear that did you get my msg about the meeting
> *



Yeah my broad just told me about the message when she saw me reading this


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 07:37 PM~16704869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I gotta cruise Federal this year!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 23 2010, 08:28 PM~16705532
> *I gotta cruise Federal this year!
> *


I'll have room in the rag


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 08:30 PM~16705582
> *I'll have room in the rag
> *


 :0 :x: :h5: That would be the a dream come true, crusing in a vert down federal!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 23 2010, 09:28 PM~16705532
> *I gotta cruise Federal this year!
> *



You better keep the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

im picking up a 64 2morrow.. i need a motor if any one knows of one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 23 2010, 08:37 PM~16705670
> *:0  :x:  :h5: That would be the a dream come true, crusing in a vert down federal!
> *


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16705697
> *im picking up a 64 2morrow.. i need a motor if any one knows of one
> *


ou should throw a vette one in there while you have the chance :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 08:46 PM~16705825
> *ou should throw a vette one in there while you have the chance :cheesy:
> *


chit i wished.. i jus wanna roll it for awhile and pretend im ice cube for awhile..... or looking for a doner 4door?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry has a 400 that only needs a cam for $200


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's one like mine for chheeeeaap
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1611805455.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 09:54 PM~16705961
> *Here's one like mine for chheeeeaap
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1611805455.html
> *


Damn...that is cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16706008
> *Damn...that is cheap
> *


Yeah just the wiring and brain box go for more than that :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16706053
> *Yeah just the wiring and brain box go for more than that :happysad:
> *


Whats up Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 06:56 PM~16703769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 10:07 PM~16706145
> *:wave:
> *



What up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 23 2010, 09:04 PM~16706086
> *Whats up Roy
> *


Not much dog just trying to get over this lil cold the damn changes in weather gave me before WTW homie,how you doing?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good CO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck,Max,Ceasar,and Izzy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Ty and Fes :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up roy we going to do this bbq or what


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16706317
> *And Ty and Fes :wave:
> *


Whut Up Roy I seen where you bit your style from!!! hold on a sec and I'll show you... :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 09:19 PM~16706301
> *Not much dog just trying to get over this lil cold the damn changes in weather gave me before WTW homie,how you doing?
> *


IV BEEN CHILLIN ITS GETTING WARMER UP HERE ALREADY THAT SNOWS MELTING QUIK


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

let not all talk at the same time lol


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16706313
> *What up Chuck,Max,Ceasar,and Izzy
> *



What's up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16706338
> *wuz up roy we going to do this bbq or what
> *


Yeah bro I'll call you tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 09:23 PM~16706364
> *Whut Up Roy I seen where you bit your style from!!! hold on a sec and I'll show you...  :0
> *


Why I gotta bite my style now?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16706388
> *Yeah bro I'll call you tomorrow
> *


dont forget we going to have to send this invit out soon :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up fesboogie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 09:24 PM~16706379
> *What's up Homie :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie just waiting for better weather
I see you City Wide homies getting ready for one hell of a Spring


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good Nite All


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16706266
> *What up homie? :biggrin:
> *



Gettin ready to go to work, how you been primo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16706403
> *dont forget we going to have to send this invit out soon :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big John John and JR :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16706419
> *Not much homie just waiting for better weather
> I see you City Wide homies getting ready for one hell of a Spring
> *



Hell yeah ese. Can't wait for the summer for some better weather & all the shows. Wish I had the Cash to get my 63 ready. maybe next yr. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 10:24 PM~16706379
> *What's up Homie :biggrin:
> *



What's good homie?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16706313
> *What up Chuck,Max,Ceasar,and Izzy
> *


I am fucking tired. Todat was my daughters b'day she turned 5. We went to chuck e cheese, jason's deli, the mall. Then we went home i got the regal and took her for a ride while mom followed us to the mechanic's shop to drop off the car. Then we went and picked up the cake, opened presents and i cooked dinner. I am ready to drop dead. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16706458
> *Hell yeah ese. Can't wait for the summer for some better weather & all the shows. Wish I had the Cash to get my 63 ready. maybe next yr. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Yeah it's gonna be a good year hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

March 2000 LRM!!! And I just want everyone to know that im just joking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16706428
> *Gettin ready to go to work, how you been primo?
> *



Chillin ese, just about ready to go to sleep. Just finish studying a bit. Have fun at work loco :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16706469
> *I am fucking tired. Todat was my daughters b'day she turned 5. We went to chuck e cheese, jason's deli, the mall. Then we went home i got the regal and took her for a ride while mom followed us to the mechanic's shop to drop off the car. Then we went and picked up the cake, opened presents and i cooked dinner. I am ready to drop dead. :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a good day. Best birthday wishes to your daughter homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16706469
> *I am fucking tired. Todat was my daughters b'day she turned 5. We went to chuck e cheese, jason's deli, the mall. Then we went home i got the regal and took her for a ride while mom followed us to the mechanic's shop to drop off the car. Then we went and picked up the cake, opened presents and i cooked dinner. I am ready to drop dead. :biggrin:
> *


How is that place???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 23 2010, 10:32 PM~16706481
> *Chillin ese, just about ready to go to sleep. Just finish studying a bit. Have fun at work loco :biggrin:
> *



Gracias homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16706478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 11:32 PM~16706492
> *Sounds like a good day. Best birthday wishes to your daughter homie!
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:33 PM~16706510
> *:cheesy:
> *


I had to do a double take when I seen it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fucker is clean though



And this will be the last year of all this White on mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 09:34 PM~16706531
> *I had to do a double take when I seen it!!!
> *


Me too any trunk and motor pics? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16706556
> *Me too any trunk and motor pics? :biggrin:
> *


yeah hold on...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16706496
> *How is that place???
> *


I like it alot its not too expensive. It was $25 for all 4 of us. I like there sandwich there called the "Yankee" it is huge, i get lock jaw trying to bite it "no ****". They also give you free ice cream.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 10:37 PM~16706584
> *I like it alot its not too expensive. It was $25 for all 4 of us. I like there sandwich there called the "Yankee" it is huge, i get lock jaw trying to bite it "no ****". They also give you free ice cream.
> *


Thatz cool, Im'ma have to try it!!! and Happy B-Day to your lil' one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does Style CC have a thread on here?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 11:40 PM~16706639
> *Thatz cool, Im'ma have to try it!!! and Happy B-Day to your lil' one
> *


Thanks.  
I still want to do some solenoids, i just need to get my regal straightened out first with the tags.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:43 PM~16706672
> *Does Style CC have a thread on here?
> *


Roy you happy that it is going to be in the 50's tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 10:43 PM~16706673
> *Thanks.
> I still want to do some solenoids, i just need to get my regal straightened out first with the tags.
> *


I got you!!! solenoids ain't gonna do you any good if you can't drive it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 09:43 PM~16706677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is nice :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

and sorry about the pics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16706691
> *Roy you happy that it is going to be in the 50's tomorrow? :biggrin:
> *


You still coming down?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Someday mine will be that nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:43 PM~16706672
> *Does Style CC have a thread on here?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16706730
> *Someday mine will be that nice
> *


It already is!!! Itz just not lifted like that one!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 09:43 PM~16706672
> *Does Style CC have a thread on here?
> *


I found it.....damn they have some bad ass rides :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:46 PM~16706715
> *You still coming down?
> *


No car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 09:48 PM~16706751
> *It already is!!! Itz just not lifted like that one!!!
> *


I am really thinking about lifting it,and getting skirts and a Conti kit....and much more ....but those are just thoughts right now :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16706787
> *I am really thinking about lifting it,and getting skirts and a Conti kit....and much more ....but those are just thoughts right now :happysad:
> *


It'll get there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16706795
> *It'll get there
> *


unless you sell it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 09:49 PM~16706763
> *No car.
> *


that's cool


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:50 PM~16706787
> *I am really thinking about lifting it,and getting skirts and a Conti kit....and much more ....but those are just thoughts right now :happysad:
> *


We could all chip in our help to get you lifted when you are ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:52 PM~16706807
> *that's cool
> *


All that damn snow over the weekend put me behind. I had to put that cat converter on monday instead of sat. or sunday. It put me a day behind. I should be able to pick it up tomorrow somtime.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 09:52 PM~16706812
> *We could all chip in our help to get you lifted when you are ready. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Wish I had the set up I'm ready to be lifted again
I think Imma start with a lay and play soon though :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:57 PM~16706882
> *:cheesy:
> Wish I had the set up I'm ready to be lifted again
> I think Imma start with a lay and play soon though :happysad:
> *


I got 1 pump here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16706931
> *I got 1 pump here.
> *


 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 23 2010, 09:01 PM~16705173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: we need to get everybodys rides on feds this year!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 23 2010, 11:58 PM~16707949
> *Look familiar?  :biggrin:
> :yes:  we need to get everybodys rides on feds this year!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that the setup you told me about that you sold or do you have that now?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:09 AM~16709046
> *is that the setup you told me about that you sold or do you have that now?
> *



Thats what I gave away


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:26 AM~16709251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 05:38 AM~16709277
> *Thats what I gave away
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1597744229.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:01 AM~16709302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1597744229.html
> *




Why does that car look familiar? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:25 AM~16709337
> *Why does that car look familiar?  :0
> *


It used to belong to my homie from my club


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:01 AM~16709302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1597744229.html
> *



So this guy is claiming he is the one that dumped 30k in the car?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:27 AM~16709344
> *So this guy is claiming he is the one that dumped 30k in the car?
> *


seems that way doesn't it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:35 AM~16709351
> *seems that way doesn't it
> *



Im glad I carried the one and figured that out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OUCH I can't see putting all that time into a car just to trash it not hating or anything just not my style


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:36 AM~16709352
> *Im glad I carried the one and figured that out  :biggrin:
> *


what? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:36 AM~16709353
> *OUCH I can't see putting all that time into a car just to trash it not hating or anything just not my style
> 
> 
> ...



I just dont have the money to do that....shit..even if I did...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:37 AM~16709356
> *I just dont have the money to do that....shit..even if I did...
> *


same here I dont' have the cash to do that but I consider myself a car guy and to destroy it is not in my nature but if I had the cash you never know but I'm talking ballin cash


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:37 AM~16709354
> *what? :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: two hours sleep is messin with my head. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:38 AM~16709360
> *:dunno: two hours sleep is messin with my head.  :biggrin:
> *


I bet it would :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:38 AM~16709359
> *same here I dont' have the cash to do that but I consider myself a car guy and to destroy it is not in my nature but if I had the cash you never know but I'm talking ballin cash
> *



:werd: Speakin of, hows the 59. Any progress lately ? 

Its supposed to be nice today so I HAVE to get out in the garage and get my welding done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:40 AM~16709366
> *:werd:  Speakin of, hows the 59. Any progress lately ?
> 
> Its supposed to be nice today so I HAVE to get out in the garage and get my welding done
> *


I almost have the to cut off the 4dr then I'll take the front seat out which I already took the back on out and I"ll finish cutting it up. I'm gonna have a friend help me test fit the new floor and I'll go from there not in a big hurry like I said..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:44 AM~16709373
> *I almost have the to cut off the 4dr then I'll take the front seat out which I already took the back on out and I"ll finish cutting it up. I'm gonna have a friend help me test fit the new floor and I'll go from there not in a big hurry like I said..
> *



Thats good. Car will be like new when its all said and done. Hows your daughters pedal car coming along ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:46 AM~16709376
> *Thats good. Car will be like new when its all said and done. Hows your daughters pedal car coming along ?
> *


I'm just wet sanding it getting it ready for paint but damn I hate sanding so it takes me longer than others but I'll have it all sanded soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any updated pics on your ride Ceasar I know you said like a days worth of sanding and it would be ready for paint??are you gonna paint it yourself?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:53 AM~16709391
> *I'm just wet sanding it getting it ready for paint but damn I hate sanding so it takes me longer than others but I'll have it all sanded soon
> *



I hate blocking and sanding too. That Pedal car will be more blinged out then my ride when its done.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:55 AM~16709395
> *any updated pics on your ride Ceasar I know you said like a days worth of sanding and it would be ready for paint??are you gonna paint it yourself?
> *



Yea...just have to weld two more panels and finish sanding. Gotta lay down the adhesion promotor and then primer it and then block it. I got my boy that is going to paint it and lay down the patterns.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Lay It Low!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16705961
> *Here's one like mine for chheeeeaap
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1611805455.html
> *


thanks roy... my wife will kill me if i spend any more loot right now since we getting ready to goto florida with the kids (disneyland)... but if its still 4 sale when i get back il go check it out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 AM~16709647
> *thanks roy... my wife will kill me if i spend any more loot right now since we getting ready to goto florida with the kids (disneyland)... but if its still 4 sale when i get back il go check it out
> *


Disneyworld is in Florida, Disneyland is in Cali get it straight!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2010, 07:27 AM~16709663
> *Disneyworld is in Florida, Disneyland is in Cali get it straight!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


ya my wife keeps telling me the same thing.... oops sorry uncle professor smartone fes... us dumb painter dont know alot.... lol


jus messing, good looking out homie... ya, florida and DISNEYWORLD!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:30 AM~16709673
> *ya my wife keeps telling me the same thing.... oops sorry uncle professor smartone fes... us dumb painter dont know alot.... lol
> jus messing, good looking out homie... ya, florida and DISNEYWORLD!
> *


Im just fuckin' wit' you but I really thought you were goin' to Cali!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

lol, nah brother, not to cali, but just to boring ol florida wheres theres nuthing to do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, EXCEPT FOR THE BIG TITTIES AT THE BEACH.lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16709714
> *lol, nah brother, not to cali, but just to boring ol florida wheres theres nuthing to do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, EXCEPT FOR THE BIG TITTIES AT THE BEACH.lol
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2010, 07:46 AM~16709720
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


have a great day homie... gotta bounce


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16709714
> *lol, nah brother, not to cali, but just to boring ol florida wheres theres nuthing to do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, EXCEPT FOR THE BIG TITTIES AT THE BEACH.lol
> *


grab a couple of handfuls for me :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

il take some pics.. (if my wife aint watchin!) lol


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado, im about to go to bed, i just got home from work so i'll catch u homies later :420: :wave: :420:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 24 2010, 09:26 AM~16709948
> *Whats up colorado, im about to go to bed, i just got home from work so i'll catch u homies later :420:  :wave:  :420:
> *


I need to go to sleep as well I just got off of work but damn I can't sleep and it sux


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 24 2010, 08:48 AM~16709726
> *have a great day homie... gotta bounce
> *


  homie you too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16710499
This one is nice!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 10:51 AM~16710583
> *What up Colorado
> *


Whut Up Bro!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 23 2010, 05:19 PM~16703306
> *Que pues Izzy que haces?
> *



Que paso marcos :biggrin: 

Ya vendiste el 64 o ke?? :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2010, 09:55 AM~16710612
> *Whut Up Bro!!!
> *



What up brotha :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 11:14 AM~16710769
> *What up brotha :wave:  :wave:
> *


Shit waiting on the mailman to bring my Roll'n dvd's!!! Hopefully today!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 24 2010, 10:16 AM~16710793
> *Shit waiting on the mailman to bring my Roll'n dvd's!!! Hopefully today!!!
> *



Sign me up for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 11:25 AM~16710872
> *Sign me up for 1 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16705688
> *You better keep the 64  :biggrin:
> *


 A ver que pasa homie!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 10:13 AM~16710758
> *Que paso marcos :biggrin:
> 
> Ya vendiste el 64 o ke?? :happysad:
> *


Nada Izzy.Todavia no, estoy esperando un vato de NM.A ver que pasa!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16711533
> *Nada Izzy.Todavia no, estoy esperando un vato de NM.A ver que pasa!
> *


Good luck Marcos hopefully it goes through and you get what you want,but damn it's a nice ass HT.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/1605316292.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:01 AM~16709302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1597744229.html
> *


I email the guy and I asked how old was the chrome and he said that it was just done 6 months ago


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 24 2010, 05:11 PM~16713293
> *I email the guy and I asked how old was the chrome and he said that it was just done 6 months ago
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 24 2010, 04:11 PM~16713293
> *I email the guy and I asked how old was the chrome and he said that it was just done 6 months ago
> *


hahahaha


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I got a job interview tomorrow with the city of highlands ranch for a utility worker position. I really hope that i get it. :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 24 2010, 03:45 PM~16713552
> *Well, I got a job interview tomorrow with the city of highlands ranch for a utility worker position. I really hope that i get it. :x:
> *


Good luck Chuck


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Keepn'itReal, *BigCeez*


Que paso cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16711533
> *Nada Izzy.Todavia no, estoy esperando un vato de NM.A ver que pasa!
> *



Hopefully it all works out Homie!!!

Si no me llamas :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Mcgyver you should hire me at the shop I do murals and portraits, patterened out roofs,gold leaf,silver leaf you name it :cheesy:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2010, 11:51 AM~16711559
> *Good luck Marcos hopefully it goes through and you get what you want,but damn it's a nice ass HT.
> *


Gracias Roy!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 04:10 PM~16713726
> *Hopefully it all works out Homie!!!
> 
> Si no me llamas :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Izzy!Si no pasa nada ya sabes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn Larry was that car scraped down to the bone when you got it or did u do that?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 24 2010, 05:05 PM~16713692
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Keepn'itReal, BigCeez
> Que paso cabron :biggrin:
> *



Relaxin homie. A lil under the weather. How are you Primo? How's the ride?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16713552
> *Well, I got a job interview tomorrow with the city of highlands ranch for a utility worker position. I really hope that i get it. :x:
> *


Good luck bro i hope you get it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:02 PM~16714681
> *Damn Larry was that car scraped down to the bone when you got it or did u do that?
> *


it was stripped pretty good but I cut the top off and am starting to cut the back end off I'm only gonna use a few floor braces off of it and the trunk pan and gas tank braces


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

shit idk why I post on this topic I can't even kee up with it. Its like the fast lane of LiL. I posted a couple times and couldn't keep up. I guess this topic is for the well seasoned "drivers" :biggrin: 
Tell yall one thing tho. This topic s a lot better than the Wyoming one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 24 2010, 07:13 PM~16714796
> *Good luck bro i hope you get it.
> *


whats up Ivan?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:16 PM~16714828
> *shit idk why I post on this topic I can't even kee up with it.  Its like the fast lane of LiL.  I posted a couple times and couldn't  keep up.  I guess this topic is for the well seasoned "drivers" :biggrin:
> Tell yall one thing tho.  This topic s a lot better than the Wyoming one.
> *


Colorado will have you back when you decide to make that choice


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

any one interested in a super clean 78 grand prix :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:16 PM~16714828
> *shit idk why I post on this topic I can't even kee up with it.  Its like the fast lane of LiL.  I posted a couple times and couldn't  keep up.  I guess this topic is for the well seasoned "drivers" :biggrin:
> Tell yall one thing tho.  This topic s a lot better than the Wyoming one.
> *


Hey watch what you say bout wyoming you could be in colorado where there isnt much work


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 07:16 PM~16714829
> *whats up Ivan?
> *


Whats up bro i just got off work ive been freezing my ass off for three days now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 24 2010, 07:19 PM~16714855
> *Hey watch what you say bout wyoming you could be in colorado where there isnt much work
> *


don't get cut dog :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 24 2010, 07:20 PM~16714867
> *Whats up bro i just got off work ive been freezing my ass off for three days now
> *


I had my bermuda shorts on today aloha :0


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:28 PM~16714375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did u start cutting it behind where the rear windshield was? It kinda looks like a cut right there on the side.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:22 PM~16714888
> *Did u start cutting it behind where the rear windshield was? It kinda looks like a cut right there on the side.
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 24 2010, 06:19 PM~16714855
> *Hey watch what you say bout wyoming you could be in colorado where there isnt much work
> *


I'm not saying anything bad about Wyoming in general I'm just saying there's not much action in there. Or maybe I just don't have anything in common besides lowriding. But that should be enough, que no?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:17 PM~16714838
> *Colorado will have you back when you decide to make that choice
> *


I'll be back soon enough


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:28 PM~16714945
> *I'll be back soon enough
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Paul?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:21 PM~16714878
> *I had my bermuda shorts on today aloha :0
> *


I was gonna say, "it don't look half bad over there. Its frezzing ass here. A buncha snow on the ground too.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:sprint: :sprint: :guns: :guns: uffin: uffin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:31 PM~16714982
> *whats up Paul?
> *


Not much Larry..... I took the ride out today and i'll ride the Motorcycle tomorrow. I Have to get the beach cruiser handlebars.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 24 2010, 07:33 PM~16715020
> *Not much Larry..... I took the ride out today and i'll ride the Motorcycle tomorrow. I Have to get the beach cruiser handlebars.
> *


  damn..I need to get another motorcycle. This time last year I was riding up Pacific Coast Highway.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:57 PM~16715260
> *  damn..I need to get another motorcycle. This time last year I was riding up Pacific Coast Highway.
> *


you should homie, it feels nice just to ride around the mountains


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 24 2010, 08:11 PM~16715416
> *you should homie, it feels nice just to ride around the mountains
> *


Yea, I miss canyon riding.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16714931
> *I'm not saying anything bad about Wyoming in general I'm just saying there's not much action in there. Or maybe I just don't have anything in common besides lowriding.  But that should be enough, que no?
> *


im just messin with you dogg


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 24 2010, 07:33 PM~16715020
> *Not much Larry..... I took the ride out today and i'll ride the Motorcycle tomorrow. I Have to get the beach cruiser handlebars.
> *


No bike again for me this year I'm gonna build my other one maybe over next winter and hope to have it done springtime next year but I have big projects going so I'll have to see what happens I need to keep somthing already though


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:29 PM~16714388
> *Hey Mcgyver you should hire me at the shop I do murals and portraits, patterened out roofs,gold leaf,silver leaf you name it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


daaamn dogg, thats tight.. i can hire you and you can take over,so i can get a brake... work starts a 9am on moday.. dont be late brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16718966
> *daaamn dogg, thats tight.. i can hire you and you can take over,so i can get a brake... work starts a 9am on moday.. dont be late brother
> *


I"m never late  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16718974
> *I"m never late   :biggrin:
> *


sounds good brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 12:34 AM~16718986
> *sounds good brother
> *


I'm gonna be a pattern a paitin mofo while your at disneyworld :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:35 PM~16718999
> *I'm gonna be a pattern a paitin mofo while your at disneyworld :biggrin:
> *


lol, sounds good.. i got 3 different cars ready for you.. this will be my first vacation of 23 years doing the paint chit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

heres a 64 i just bought today... i need a motor if any one knows of a sbc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

was that that 64ss advertised on craigslist with like tan interior??


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 12:22 AM~16719355
> *was that that 64ss advertised on craigslist with like tan interior??
> *


no.. it was advertise but had no pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 01:24 AM~16719373
> *no.. it was advertise but had no pics
> *


okay I thought it was this one but this one doesn't have a white top

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1571003393.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 12:27 AM~16719394
> *okay I thought it was this one but this one doesn't have a white top
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1571003393.html
> *


nah, i tried to buy this one with cash money but homey was proud of this one and didnt wanna work a deal... plus it was alot ruffer and had a few rust issues.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 01:30 AM~16719417
> *nah, i tried to buy this one with cash money but homey was proud of this one and didnt wanna work a deal... plus it was alot ruffer and had a few rust issues.
> *


yeah it looks pretty rough


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: on the 64 Mac!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 06:46 AM~16720368
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: on the 64 Mac!!!
> *


thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Larry those Quarter panels look solid ass hell
You can probably sell those real easy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 AM~16720724
> *
> *


thanks roy, id new you be on board.. il start cutn my roof off today and be waiting for your top..... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:08 AM~16720734
> *thanks roy, id new you be on board.. il start cutn my roof off today and be waiting for your top..... :biggrin:
> *


No problem bro those damn convertible tops still leak in a lil air :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:09 AM~16720741
> *No problem bro those damn convertible tops still leak in a lil air :biggrin:
> *


no problem.. il just get some tan duck tape :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Now thatz UNITY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 AM~16720922
> *Now thatz UNITY!!!  :roflmao:
> *


heck ya.. i wanna get my ride on rollin.. i wanna try and floss it like im ice cube


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:39 AM~16720960
> *heck ya.. i wanna get my ride on rollin.. i wanna try and floss it like im ice cube
> *


 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 24 2010, 06:01 PM~16714666
> *Gracias Izzy!Si no pasa nada ya sabes
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:08 PM~16714748
> *Relaxin homie. A lil under the weather. How are you Primo? How's the ride?
> *



Wish I had what I wanted done already, but my furnace took a shit this 

past weekend and had to fork up some $$$ to fix it  

It set me back a little bit, so I'm gonna have to figure somethin out.

It's all good tho I'll figure somethin....maybe I'll ask Roy for a loan


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 09:39 AM~16720960
> *heck ya.. i wanna get my ride on rollin.. i wanna try and floss it like im ice cube
> *


  You will as long as you don't sell it... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721038
> *Wish I had what I wanted done already, but my furnace took a shit this
> 
> past weekend and had to fork up some $$$ to fix it
> ...


I'm the brokest mofo here....If I don't find work soon Imma have to get a Lowrider Bike instead of the car


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 AM~16721180
> *I'm the brokest mofo here....If I don't find work soon Imma have to get a Lowrider Bike instead of the car
> *



Yeah but it'll still be a badass Lowrider Bike  

Keep your head up Homie,things will hopefully come around for ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 AM~16721206
> *Yeah but it'll still be a badass Lowrider Bike
> 
> Keep your head up Homie,things will hopefully come around for ya
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ugly day once again!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:53 AM~16722061
> *Ugly day once again!!!
> *



Can't wait for Summer!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 12:06 PM~16722159
> *Can't wait for Summer!!!!
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=526496&st=20
Izzy here is them Regal bumper fillers I was tellin' you about... kinda pricey though!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 11:46 AM~16722490
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=526496&st=20
> Izzy here is them Regal bumper fillers I was tellin' you about... kinda pricey though!!!
> *



Looks good!!! Pricey, but in the long run if the paint don't peel and they keep there shape...might be worth it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 01:06 PM~16722658
> *Looks good!!! Pricey, but in the long run if the paint don't peel and they keep there shape...might be worth it.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got'em!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 01:31 PM~16723267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should post up the Colorado footage...I know it can't be that long :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up co... just passing thru


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 02:41 PM~16723345
> *You should post up the Colorado footage...I know it can't be that long :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah the Pueblo section isn't that long... but itz cool to see CO slowly but surely doin' our thang!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 09:07 AM~16720729
> *Hey Larry those Quarter panels look solid ass hell
> You can probably sell those real easy :thumbsup:
> *


na the guy I bought it from asked for the backend back so I made a deal to give em back I didn't need em anyway


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 25 2010, 03:22 PM~16723715
> *what up co... just passing thru
> *


Good lookin out homie! And BigCEEZ tambien! Gracias!!

Wut up CO!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 04:01 PM~16724131
> *Good lookin out homie! And BigCEEZ tambien! Gracias!!
> 
> Wut up CO!
> *



No worries homie. Glad that engine went back in and its at the house so we can work on her. Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2010, 04:06 PM~16724178
> *No worries homie. Glad that engine went back in and its at the house so we can work on her. Light at the end of the tunnel.
> *


 :wow: I can see it! Now i gotta go make some moneyz to burn on it :sprint:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 03:01 PM~16724131
> *Good lookin out homie! And BigCEEZ tambien! Gracias!!
> 
> Wut up CO!
> *


anytime.. anything i can do to help hit me up... it was cool to meet you today...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 25 2010, 04:14 PM~16724251
> *anytime.. anything i can do to help hit me up... it was cool to meet you today...
> *


You too homie.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 25 2010, 03:22 PM~16723715
> *what up co... just passing thru
> *



Right on homie for your help today!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721038
> *Wish I had what I wanted done already, but my furnace took a shit this
> 
> past weekend and had to fork up some $$$ to fix it
> ...


what happened to your furnace? my phone didnt ring...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 05:27 PM~16724914
> *what happened to your furnace? my phone didnt ring...
> *


Thatz whut I told him!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 04:38 PM~16724994
> *Thatz whut I told him!!!
> *


Anybody's rides in the Rollin video that we know?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:40 PM~16725010
> *Anybody's rides in the Rollin video that we know?
> *


Nothing Else Matters, Sweet Dreams and this tight ass Regal I don't even ever remember seeing... :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got my dash honkied out :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:42 PM~16725039
> *Got my dash honkied out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 04:43 PM~16725045
> * looks good!!!
> *


Yeah I think it looks better White
It's just something little but I think it made a big difference inside :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:49 PM~16725103
> *Yeah I think it looks better White
> It's just something little but I think it made a big difference inside  :biggrin:
> *


  yeah it matches it perfect!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How good is the video and is it just hopping or what?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 04:27 PM~16724914
> *what happened to your furnace? my phone didnt ring...
> *



I know!!!! After I talked to Fes about it I kicked myself in the ass cuz I forgot you work with that stuff with the City  

My circuit board and the exhaust cage that spins in the front went bad!! 
So I woke up at 1:30a.m. cold as fuck!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 06:03 PM~16725243
> *How good is the video and is it just hopping or what?
> *


This one is mostly hopping!!! but itz good, itz got the Vegas after hop and thatz really good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*

I'll pick 1 up this weekend...so hold it for me Homie if you can


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 06:15 PM~16725354
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> 
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 04:34 AM~16720922
> *Now thatz UNITY!!!  :roflmao:
> *


if thats the case we all get to drive that fucker when its done
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 03:47 AM~16720619
> *thanks dogg..... i bought it cause im gonna ask roy to borrow his rag and cut my roof off, and borrow fes,s battery rack and hydros, and ask larry to borrow some of his motor chrome, and big ceez to do the bodywork, borrow all the chrome from firmex, and get loco supreme 2 help me paint it, borrow overtimes interior stuff, borrow greenmerc77 riims, and get ro4life719 to get my chit runniing, and get my homie tavo (showlow68) to help me install everything.... and when its all done pick up theoneandonly ty , so we can cruise it........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so we all get to drive it when its done since we all contribute something right :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 06:52 PM~16725745
> *if thats the case we all get to drive that fucker when its done
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Cant get no work done with this weather. :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 07:19 PM~16726003
> *Cant get no work done with this weather.  :angry:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:42 PM~16725039
> *Got my dash honkied out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That honky looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 07:24 PM~16726056
> *That honky looks good!  :cheesy:
> *


no ****... :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 07:24 PM~16726063
> *no ****...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I didnt even see you. Butt yes No ****. :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 07:26 PM~16726081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I didnt even see you. Butt yes No ****.  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I AM GOING TO BLOW UP THE EMISSIONS PLACE ON MONDAY. :guns: 
SO WATCH THE NEWS FOR THOSE MUTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16726129
> *I AM GOING TO BLOW UP THE EMISSIONS PLACE ON MONDAY. :guns:
> SO WATCH THE NEWS FOR THOSE MUTHER FUCKERS.
> *


what happened...failed again?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 25 2010, 02:31 PM~16726129
> *I AM GOING TO BLOW UP THE EMISSIONS PLACE ON MONDAY. :guns:
> SO WATCH THE NEWS FOR THOSE MUTHER FUCKERS.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 25 2010, 07:31 PM~16726129
> *I AM GOING TO BLOW UP THE EMISSIONS PLACE ON MONDAY. :guns:
> SO WATCH THE NEWS FOR THOSE MUTHER FUCKERS.
> *


 :0 do you think it'll make the morning news or the 5 o'clock???










































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 07:38 PM~16726180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real Talk!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 02:40 PM~16726195
> *:0 do you think it'll make the morning news or the 5 o'clock???
> :biggrin:
> *


mabe both :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:41 PM~16726206
> *mabe both :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 02:43 PM~16726218
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up joe 
:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 PM~16726158
> *what happened...failed again?
> *


THIS TIME THEY WOULDN'T EVEN TEST IT. TOLD ME TO COME BACK AND GET SOME FORM FILLED OUT BY ONE OF THERE TECHS. THEY TOLD ME THAT IT HAD A ENGINE SWAP AND IT NEEDS TO BE INSPECTED TO BE ALOWED TO TAKE THE EMISSION TEST. I WAS READY TO PUNCH THE FUCKING LADY THERE. 
NEXT THEY WILL TELL ME THAT I CAN'T DRIVE IT BECAUSE IT'S A LOWRIDER. :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16726250
> *what up joe
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: guess you can call me joe homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 08:41 PM~16726206
> *mabe both :biggrin:
> *


5 0CLOCK......................IT TAKES TIME TO BUILD A BOMB. :angry:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up CO? :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 02:47 PM~16726259
> *:wave: guess you can call me joe homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


is that ur name homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:49 PM~16726277
> *is that ur name homie
> *


 :no: itz Fes homie!!! :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 02:50 PM~16726289
> *:no: itz Fes homie!!!  :roflmao:
> *


o dam my bad naw i was trying to tell my cousin impala63 what ' up thats his name


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:53 PM~16726316
> *o dam my bad  naw i was trying to tell my cousin impala63 what ' up thats his name
> *


Oh you had quoted what I said and thatz why I thought you were talking to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 02:54 PM~16726328
> *Oh you had quoted what I said and thatz why I thought you were talking to me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck i didnt even notice it till i went back dam
:twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 25 2010, 06:46 PM~16726255
> *THIS TIME THEY WOULDN'T EVEN TEST IT. TOLD ME TO COME BACK AND GET SOME FORM FILLED OUT BY ONE OF THERE TECHS. THEY TOLD ME THAT IT HAD A ENGINE SWAP AND IT NEEDS TO BE INSPECTED TO BE ALOWED TO TAKE THE EMISSION TEST. I WAS READY TO PUNCH THE FUCKING LADY THERE.
> NEXT THEY WILL TELL ME THAT I CAN'T DRIVE IT BECAUSE IT'S A LOWRIDER. :uh:
> *


:yes:
Hydraulics are for off-road use only :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 02:57 PM~16726355
> *:yes:
> Hydraulics are for off-road use only :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :nono: :nono: i dont belive it j/k


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 07:45 PM~16726247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: PHUK THAT !


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2010, 02:59 PM~16726370
> *:wow:  PHUK THAT !
> *


sup homie
:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:57 PM~16726355
> *:yes:
> Hydraulics are for off-road use only :biggrin:
> *


SO, I HAVE TO GO BAJAING THRU THE DESERT? WTF. MONDAY BETTER GO WELL OR I WILL GO FUCKING CRAZY.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 AM~16721114
> * You will as long as you don't sell it...  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH.. I DONT KNOW WHY I GET BORED WITH THESE RIDES SO FAST.. SEEMS IM NEVER HAPPY... IL KEEP THE 51 CAUSE MY WIFE WANTS IT TO CRUISE TO CHURCH, AND IL KEEP THE 6FO, TO HELP ME SELL PAINT JOBS IN THE FUTURE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 08:00 PM~16726376
> *sup homie
> :wave:
> *



What's up Primo!?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2010, 03:04 PM~16726408
> *What's up Primo!?
> *


not much


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 05:56 PM~16725795
> *so we all get to drive it when its done since we all contribute something right :biggrin:
> *


HECK YA BRO... EVERYBODY JUST PICK WHAT DAYS THEY WANT IT AND IL DROP IT OFF.. LOL


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 03:07 PM~16726432
> *HECK YA BRO... EVERYBODY JUST PICK WHAT DAYS THEY WANT IT AND IL DROP IT OFF.. LOL
> *


i got a better idea we get to it have for a week weekends included
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *wannabelowrider*

Whats up Jamaster J :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:11 PM~16726466
> *i got a better idea we get to it have for a week weekends included
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GOT IT BROTHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1616944559.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

WHERES EVERYONE AT... OOOOOOO, THE NEW LA IINK IS ON, GUESS EVERYONE IS WATCHIN TV


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 09:29 PM~16727329
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT...    OOOOOOO, THE NEW LA IINK IS ON, GUESS EVERYONE IS WATCHIN TV
> *


kats too much of a bitch and in to herself I don't care for the show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 25 2010, 07:57 PM~16726354
> *fuck i didnt even notice it till i went back dam
> :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: Itz all good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 08:01 PM~16726386
> *I KNOW HUH.. I DONT KNOW WHY I GET BORED WITH THESE RIDES SO FAST.. SEEMS IM NEVER HAPPY... IL KEEP THE 51 CAUSE MY WIFE WANTS IT TO CRUISE TO CHURCH, AND IL KEEP THE 6FO, TO HELP ME SELL PAINT JOBS IN THE FUTURE
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:15 PM~16728039
> *:biggrin: Itz all good!!!
> *


He rides the short bus so forgive him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16728124
> *He rides the short bus so forgive him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:22 PM~16728144
> *:biggrin:
> *


any luck selling the cutlass, or the green truck or that monte??were out of the way here in Co but atleast were not far like people in miami and shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16728190
> *any luck selling the cutlass, or the green truck or that monte??were out of the way here in Co but atleast were not far like people in miami and shit
> *


yeah the monte seems pretty popular he's gotten alot of hits on that but I don't know what the hold up is... the cutty has gotten a couple of descent trades,,, and the S-10 seems to be a harder sale but I told him it wasn't the spot to sell a mini truck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:29 PM~16728260
> *yeah the monte seems pretty popular he's gotten alot of hits on that but I don't know what the hold up is... the cutty has gotten a couple of descent trades,,, and the S-10 seems to be a harder sale but I told him it wasn't the spot to sell a mini truck
> *


I still like mini trucks but there just not worth much and I can't remember what he's asking it looks clean though..are the trades on the cutty just other g bodies?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2010, 04:03 PM~16724684
> *Right on homie for your help today!
> *


its all good call when ever you need a hand im always down to help a feloow lowrider brotha!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:42 PM~16728505
> *its all good call when ever you need a hand im always down to help a feloow lowrider brotha!!
> *



Same goes for you, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Big C?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 09:13 PM~16728004
> *kats too much of a bitch and in to herself I don't care for the show
> *


ya ii hear ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:32 PM~16728292
> *I still like mini trucks but there just not worth much and I can't remember what he's asking it looks clean though..are the trades on the cutty just other g bodies?
> *


he went down to 4g'z on the mini and yeah other g-body's for the cutty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 PM~16728693
> *ya ii hear ya
> *


I"m not saying I wouldn't give it to her though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16728766
> *he went down to 4g'z on the mini and yeah other g-body's for the cutty
> *


thats not bad is it lifted??the mini?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 PM~16728680
> *What up Big C?
> *



Que pasa Primo? Big plans this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 11:00 PM~16728798
> *thats not bad is it lifted??the mini?
> *


yeah 2 pumps don't remember how many batts


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16728915
> *Que pasa Primo? Big plans this weekend?
> *


we gotta stop meeting like this or people will start talking about us being in the same club or something :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16728970
> *yeah 2 pumps don't remember how many batts
> *


hey.... whats up Fes? how is TBA going?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 25 2010, 09:42 PM~16728505
> *its all good call when ever you need a hand im always down to help a feloow lowrider brotha!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 11:22 PM~16729172
> *hey.... whats up Fes? how is TBA going?
> *


TBA is goin' good... :biggrin:  Whutz Up w/ you, what you up to? did you figure out a scheme???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16729234
> *TBA is goin' good...  :biggrin:   Whutz Up w/ you, what you up to? did you figure out a scheme???
> *


*T*he *B*oricua *A*ssociation?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16729269
> *The Boricua Association?
> *


Hey thatz a good one!!! Gonna have to remember that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16729234
> *TBA is goin' good...  :biggrin:   Whutz Up w/ you, what you up to? did you figure out a scheme???
> *


not yet, Cesar and i have talked about a few different options


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 11:36 PM~16729389
> *not yet, Cesar and i have talked about a few different options
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 11:36 PM~16729389
> *not yet, Cesar and i have talked about a few different options
> *


LMK when you decide!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16729434
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.mautofied.com/1963-Chevrolet-IM...ting/100251385/
Here ya go Larry


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16729436
> *:wave:
> *


how you doing bro?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

tgif :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 07:43 AM~16731920
> *tgif :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 PM~16729544
> *http://www.mautofied.com/1963-Chevrolet-IM...ting/100251385/
> Here ya go Larry
> *


looks okay but it's far


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 26 2010, 08:44 AM~16731926
> *x2
> *




WHATS UP BRO


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 07:52 AM~16731954
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


chillen like gilligan.. how az


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 11:36 PM~16729389
> *not yet, Cesar and i have talked about a few different options
> *



No pato....I mean its not like we are picking out curtains together or anything...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16729593
> *how you doing bro?
> *


Good homie. Alot better now that my car is moved. :biggrin: Hows your week treatin you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:34 AM~16732204
> *No pato....I mean its not like we are picking out curtains together or anything...
> *


 :roflmao: Wut up homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 26 2010, 09:40 AM~16732247
> *:roflmao:  Wut up homie!
> *



What's up homie? Gotta go take a drug test so I can send back my offer letter! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:43 AM~16732286
> *What's up homie? Gotta go take a drug test so I can send back my offer letter! :biggrin:
> *


Thats wuts up! Hope it all works out! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 26 2010, 10:03 AM~16732422
> *Thats wuts up! Hope it all works out!  :biggrin:
> *



Everything is starting to fall into place.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 26 2010, 09:03 AM~16732422
> *Thats wuts up! Hope it all works out!  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: whats up co..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:34 AM~16732204
> *No pato....I mean its not like we are picking out curtains together or anything...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got any word on when the Cinco show is gonna be yet?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 09:23 AM~16732579
> *Whutz Good Everyone!!!
> *


whats good homie..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:25 AM~16732590
> *Anybody got any word on when the Cinco show is gonna be yet?
> *


May 2nd... thatz last I heard and Gasper is aware about the N.M. Show from what I heard


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:25 AM~16732590
> *Anybody got any word on when the Cinco show is gonna be yet?
> *


what one? i know lee has his in greeley and rollerz moved theres to the 23rd at the budwiser event center in loveland


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Chris, Fes and Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:28 AM~16732613
> *what one? i know lee has his in greeley and rollerz moved theres to the 23rd at the budweiser event center in loveland
> *


The one in the Springs was suppose to be on the 9th but that falls on Mothers day
So I heard they was gonna move it a week prior to the 2nd
We wanna do like a pre-show cruise/bar-b-que/kick back the day before but just need to know when the show is gonna be first :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:31 AM~16732636
> *What's up Chris, Fes and Roy!
> *


whats good homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 AM~16732597
> *May 2nd... thatz last I heard and Gasper is aware about the N.M. Show from what I heard
> *


That's what I was wondering about because of the NM show on the 2nd
Damn looks like it's gonna be another dead show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceasar
Me just getting my House Mouse on listening to some jams and cleaning up for the weekend....you?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:31 AM~16732639
> *The one in the Springs was suppose to be on the 9th but that falls on Mothers day
> So I heard they was gonna move it a week prior to the 2nd
> We wanna do like a pre-show cruise/bar-b-que/kick back the day before but just need to know when the show is gonna be first :happysad:
> *


let me know when and where i wanna roll down to meet some of the homies from down south.. and bbq you know a fat guy always down for that lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:33 AM~16732657
> *let me know when and where i wanna roll down to meet some of the homies from down south..  and bbq you know a fat guy always down for that lol
> *


Will do bro  
It would be cool as fuck to get the North and South together  
I for one am definately making a few functions up there :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:33 AM~16732654
> *What up Ceasar
> Me just getting my House Mouse on listening to some jams and cleaning up for the weekend....you?
> *


Kickin back, gettin ready to run some errands and come back and work on the ride.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:37 AM~16732685
> *Kickin back, gettin ready to run some errands and come back and work on the ride.
> *


i need to work on mine too but i go into the garage it feels like a freezer lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:33 AM~16732657
> *let me know when and where i wanna roll down to meet some of the homies from down south..  and bbq you know a fat guy always down for that lol
> *


I'm down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 AM~16732597
> *May 2nd... thatz last I heard and Gasper is aware about the N.M. Show from what I heard
> *


Guess we'll hit up that pre-show thing on the 1st then
I lost Ty's number to get ahold of him about it :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe we can do something that night for the Mayweather/Mosley fight too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

party at Ty's house :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:39 AM~16732701
> *I'm down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:31 AM~16732639
> *The one in the Springs was suppose to be on the 9th but that falls on Mothers day
> So I heard they was gonna move it a week prior to the 2nd
> We wanna do like a pre-show cruise/bar-b-que/kick back the day before but just need to know when the show is gonna be first :happysad:
> *


The loco Jerry called me and invited me and my lady to NM so we might hit that see what happens though I wanted to do the springs one but I thought it was on the 9th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:34 AM~16732204
> *No pato....I mean its not like we are picking out curtains together or anything...
> *


hahahahaha fooo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:46 AM~16732750
> *The loco Jerry called me and invited me and my lady to NM so we might hit that see what happens though I wanted to do the springs one but I thought it was on the 9th
> *


Yeah that kinda screws it up being on the same day,maybe we will change the day of the bar-b-que too :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

too much chit going on in May


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:48 AM~16732764
> *Yeah that kinda screws it up being on the same day,maybe we will change the day of the bar-b-que too :happysad:
> *


you guys have a bbq whens that the 1st??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:50 AM~16732777
> *too much chit going on in May
> *


I'm gonna get cloned so one can take my daughter and the pedal car to show and the other can cruise my???????????? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:50 AM~16732779
> *you guys have a bbq whens that the 1st??
> *


Not set in stone yet just throwing out Ideas
But if everyone is going to NM for that LRM sanctioned event then it will probably be another day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:51 AM~16732784
> *I'm gonna get cloned so one can take my daughter and the pedal car to show and the other can cruise my???????????? :cheesy:
> *


Just let Chrisladen cruise for you :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:52 AM~16732793
> *Just let Chrisladen cruise for you :biggrin:
> *


Chrisladen has to have an interlock system in his ride till like the end of july so he can only crusie the vehicle he has it in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:51 AM~16732789
> *Not set in stone yet just throwing out Ideas
> But if everyone is going to NM for that LRM sanctioned event then it will probably be another day
> *


cool because I'd hate to miss it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 AM~16732794
> *Chrisladen has to have an interlock system in his ride till like the end of july so he can only crusie the vehicle he has it in
> *


So no 6 pump Cutty out this year?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 AM~16732796
> *cool because I'd hate to miss it
> *


yeah too bad the Cinco show isn't throwing it at a later date
Maybe we'll do it before the Season starts like at the end of April and make it a beginning of the Year kinda thing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:31 AM~16732636
> *What's up Chris, Fes and Roy!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 26 2010, 10:54 AM~16732802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be cool when is the City Wide Picnic?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:51 AM~16732789
> *Not set in stone yet just throwing out Ideas
> But if everyone is going to NM for that LRM sanctioned event then it will probably be another day
> *


I DON'T KNOW? ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT GOING TO NEW MEXICO, HELL WHO CAN AFFORD IT? :happysad: 
I AM STAYING HERE SO I WILL BE DOWN TO CRUISE HERE.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 11:09 AM~16732889
> *I DON'T KNOW? ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT GOING TO NEW MEXICO, HELL WHO CAN AFFORD IT? :happysad:
> I AM STAYING HERE SO I WILL BE DOWN TO CRUISE HERE.
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16732883
> *I don't think so
> that would be cool when is the City Wide Picnic?
> *


June 27th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If we throw it the week before the 1st it wont conflict with anybody.......hopefully the weather is good....should be....It seems every week before the Cinco show is nice then when the show hits it rains


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:09 AM~16732889
> *I DON'T KNOW? ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE NOT GOING TO NEW MEXICO, HELL WHO CAN AFFORD IT? :happysad:
> I AM STAYING HERE SO I WILL BE DOWN TO CRUISE HERE.
> *


How you gonna cruise wit no tags? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:12 PM~16732922
> *How you gonna cruise wit no tags? :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BE LIVING WITH YOU SOON. :biggrin: 

SOMETHING WILL HAVE A TAG. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:13 AM~16732932
> *I WILL BE LIVING WITH YOU SOON. :biggrin:
> 
> SOMETHING WILL HAVE A TAG. :happysad:
> *


YOUR TOE WILL MOFO :guns:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:15 PM~16732942
> *YOUR TOE WILL MOFO  :guns:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:16 AM~16732946
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice day today hopefully


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:17 PM~16732956
> *Looks like a nice day today hopefully
> *


IT SHOULD BE NICE. :cheesy: I TOO THE RIDE FOR A HOUR CRUISE ON WEDNSDAY NIGHT.  
THEN IT BROKE DOWN YESTERDAY CRUISING AND I HAD TO HAVE IT TOWED HOME.  $95 FOR A TOW. :wow: MY FUEL FILTER GOT CLOGED FROM RUNNING THE GAS TANK TO LOW. :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:20 AM~16732979
> *IT SHOULD BE NICE. :cheesy:  I TOO THE RIDE FOR A HOUR CRUISE ON WEDNSDAY NIGHT.
> THEN IT BROKE DOWN YESTERDAY CRUISING AND I HAD TO HAVE IT TOWED HOME.   $95 FOR A TOW.  :wow: MY FUEL FILTER GOT CLOGED FROM RUNNING THE GAS TANK TO LOW. :twak:
> *


That sucks
Your insurance didn't cover the tow?
I know mine reimburses me every time I tow


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:51 AM~16732789
> *Not set in stone yet just throwing out Ideas
> But if everyone is going to NM for that LRM sanctioned event then it will probably be another day
> *


 :thumbsup: Burque show is gonna be off the chain!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:24 AM~16733004
> *That sucks
> Your insurance didn't cover the tow?
> I know mine reimburses me every time I tow
> *


baller insurance I have to leave it there go get my truck and borrow a trailer and drag my shit or anybodies shit home if we had to tow something


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 10:26 AM~16733027
> *:thumbsup: Burque show is gonna be off the chain!!!
> *


Yes it is,hopefully I'll be able to go down there
What up Cip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 11:26 AM~16733027
> *:thumbsup: Burque show is gonna be off the chain!!!
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

And only one week till Phoenix!!! :h5:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:24 PM~16733004
> *That sucks
> Your insurance didn't cover the tow?
> I know mine reimburses me every time I tow
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT MY INSURANCE COVERS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 AM~16733047
> *And only one week till Phoenix!!! :h5:
> *


I'll be skipping all the out of state shows because I'm trying to put all I can into my ride the only out of state one I'd hit is maybe that NM show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:28 AM~16733038
> *baller insurance I have to leave it there go get my truck and borrow a trailer and drag my shit or anybodies shit home if we had to tow something
> *


I thought all insurance companies do that
Shit at almost $100 a shot I'd be broker than I am now how many times I had cars towed home :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 AM~16733040
> *Yes it is,hopefully I'll be able to go down there
> What up Cip
> *


Natha just here at work hustlin on a dolla!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:29 AM~16733061
> *I thought all insurance companies do that
> Shit at almost $100 a shot I'd be broker than I am now how many times I had cars towed home :happysad:
> *


get yo shit right and you won't have to tow it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So where is Good Times Colorado going to this year Chuck?
New Mexico or the Springs?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 12:30 PM~16733072
> *get yo shit right and you won't have to tow it :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:30 AM~16733072
> *get yo shit right and you won't have to tow it :cheesy:
> *


That's why I sold that fucker(Yellow Deuce) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Julian told me he was goin' to N.M. but his car probably won't be ready


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 11:29 AM~16733060
> *I'll be skipping all the out of state shows because I'm trying to put all I can into my ride the only out of state one I'd hit is maybe that NM show
> *


Money's real tight, but im gonna try to hit every show i can this year! Jullians ride should be done at the end of March. Then I got bout a month on mine, so i should be ready for cinco in Burque!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16733096
> *Money's real tight, but im gonna try to hit every show i can this year!  Jullians ride should be done at the end of March. Then I got bout a month on mine, so i should be ready for cinco in Burque!
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:31 PM~16733081
> *So where is Good Times Colorado going to this year Chuck?
> New Mexico or the Springs?
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF ANYBODY IS GOING TO NEW MEXICO? I THINK EVERYBODY IS STAYING HERE. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 AM~16733096
> *Money's real tight, but im gonna try to hit every show i can this year!  Jullians ride should be done at the end of March. Then I got bout a month on mine, so i should be ready for cinco in Burque!
> *


sounds good sux that money is tight but I think everyone is that way the prices on stuff just skyrocketed and it's a real drag


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 AM~16733107
> *:0
> *


You never know what will happen! I would like to move to Burque this summer! And im trying to work out a deal on another ride.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 12:31 PM~16733094
> *Julian told me he was goin' to N.M. but his car probably won't be ready
> *


EVERYBODY CHANGES THERE MIND LIKE THERE UNDERWARE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Springs is gonna be dead then :dunno: 
I still haven't decided on where to go yet


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 AM~16733118
> *sounds good sux that money is tight but I think everyone is that way the prices on stuff just skyrocketed and it's a real drag
> *


The shop is starting to slow down now that all the hail work is bout finished up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 10:35 AM~16733131
> *You never know what will happen! I would like to move to Burque this summer! And im trying to work out a deal on another ride.
> *


Shit you know everyone down there already,you'd fit right in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 11:35 AM~16733134
> *EVERYBODY CHANGES THERE MIND LIKE THERE UNDERWARE. :biggrin:
> *


yeah I talked to him last night... and I already know!!! Itz only the end of February im sure it'll change again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:37 AM~16733148
> *Shit you know everyone down there already,you'd fit right in
> *


I've been checkin out shops down there and their slow too! Just might have to open up my own shop down there! I already got 3 rides to do down there anyway.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to stick my car outside on the next hail storm so I can get new paint and body done :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I said "down there" like three fuckin times in that last post! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 10:39 AM~16733169
> *I've been checkin out shops down there and their slow too! Just might have to open up my own shop down there!  I already got 3 rides to do down there anyway.
> *


That's cool but do they have hail season like us to keep you busy?
That's what's cool about your trade you can just pack a bag of your tools and be going anywhere to find work.
Hopefully it works out for you bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:39 AM~16733174
> *I need to stick my car outside on the next hail storm so I can get new paint and body done  :cheesy:
> *


You have no clue how many people did that or put hail on their cars them selves!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16733153
> *yeah I talked to him last night... and I already know!!! Itz only the end of February im sure it'll change again!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Never know what Julian is gonna do until like an hour before an event :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:41 AM~16733191
> *That's cool but do they have hail season like us to keep you busy?
> That's what's cool about your trade you can just pack a bag of your tools and be going anywhere to find work.
> Hopefully it works out for you bro
> *


Nah they really dont! but if you do good work its not hard to find a job in this trade!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 10:41 AM~16733193
> *You have no clue how many people did that or put hail on their cars them selves!
> *


And it works huh?
Cause I got full coverage and need paint :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:42 PM~16733200
> *Never know what Julian is gonna do until like an hour before an event :biggrin:
> *


OR A HOUR AFTER. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 AM~16733226
> *OR A HOUR AFTER. :biggrin:
> *


That's true :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:42 AM~16733200
> *Never know what Julian is gonna do until like an hour before an event :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 11:44 AM~16733226
> *OR A HOUR AFTER. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:43 AM~16733207
> *And it works huh?
> Cause I got full coverage and need paint :cheesy:
> *


I havent seen one turned down yet! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Gotta go fellas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:42 AM~16733200
> *Never know what Julian is gonna do until like an hour before an event :biggrin:
> *


I know first hand from Phoenix last year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Cip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:49 AM~16733279
> *Later Cip
> *


x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 12:49 PM~16733277
> *I know first hand from Phoenix last year :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:49 AM~16733277
> *I know first hand from Phoenix last year :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey who had those Red tops for $25?
I think I need a battery


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:51 PM~16733300
> *Hey who had those Red tops for $25?
> I think I need a battery
> *


 :wow: $25


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah remember at the dinner.....oh that was Rich that knows someone


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:54 PM~16733334
> *Yeah remember at the dinner.....oh that was Rich that knows someone
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

GOT MY STEERING COLUMN LOCK TODAY. :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16733357
> *GOT MY STEERING COLUMN LOCK TODAY. :h5:
> *


How's somebody gonna steal your car with no tags? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:57 PM~16733367
> *How's somebody gonna steal your car with no tags? :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: ROY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 12:57 PM~16733367
> *How's somebody gonna steal your car with no tags? :biggrin:
> *


IT DOESN'T MEAN THEY STILL WONT STEAL IT. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 11:01 AM~16733408
> *:buttkick: ROY :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you find out about that yet?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 01:03 PM~16733423
> *you find out about that yet?
> *


DUE TO CUT BACK AT THE CITY THERE IS NO ONE TO ANSWER THE PHONES THERE. :0 
BUT I HAVE ANOTHER PLAN, IF THINGS DON'T WORK OUT NEXT WEEK.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 12:11 PM~16733512
> *DUE TO CUT BACK AT THE CITY THERE IS NO ONE TO ANSWER THE PHONES THERE. :0
> BUT I HAVE ANOTHER PLAN, IF THINGS DON'T WORK OUT NEXT WEEK.
> *


That shit sux about the tags man


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:20 AM~16732979
> *IT SHOULD BE NICE. :cheesy:  I TOO THE RIDE FOR A HOUR CRUISE ON WEDNSDAY NIGHT.
> THEN IT BROKE DOWN YESTERDAY CRUISING AND I HAD TO HAVE IT TOWED HOME.   $95 FOR A TOW.  :wow: MY FUEL FILTER GOT CLOGED FROM RUNNING THE GAS TANK TO LOW. :twak:
> *


damn bro should hit me up 50 buck tows in town...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

4 Members: bighomie68, MEMORIESCC, Bigg Izz Dogg, MOSTHATED CC

whats up homies!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 12:27 PM~16733656
> *damn bro should hit me up 50 buck tows in town...
> *


Good deal right there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 01:27 PM~16733656
> *damn bro should hit me up 50 buck tows in town...
> *


 :wow: FOR SURE NEXT TIME.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 01:25 PM~16733647
> *That shit sux about the tags man
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT. I WAS READY TO SELL THIS MUTHER FUCKER. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 26 2010, 11:50 AM~16733852
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT. I WAS READY TO SELL THIS MUTHER FUCKER. :uh:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 26 2010, 10:07 AM~16732456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

Wut up CO!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anson :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 01:11 PM~16733996
> *What up Anson :wave:
> *


Wut up big homie! Cant wait to see that sexy guera of yours in person! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 26 2010, 12:10 PM~16733989
> *
> 
> Wut up CO!!
> *


what up homie


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 02:43 PM~16734620
> *what up homie
> *


 :biggrin: Stayin busy?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HERE IS A BIKE FROM THE SPRINGS SHOW


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn4nqOfDPEQ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ0s7BlOYGI


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 06:32 PM~16736448
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ0s7BlOYGI
> *


 :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAuOgEDIEiw


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 06:36 PM~16736477
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:angry: WHY U GOTTA BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 06:52 PM~16736640
> *:angry: WHY U GOTTA BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT!!! :roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like it was a great time


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

the time this pic was taken is 11:55 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 06:56 PM~16736683
> *looks like it was a great time
> *



we had a amazing time like we always do ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16736725
> *we had a amazing time like we always do ROy
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 07:02 PM~16736741
> *I bet :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ANOTHER PARTY WITH THEM FAMOUS ROLLERZ!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 06:59 PM~16736717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awww Cip you can't go out like that at that time with a pink shirt on and all bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:09 PM~16736808
> *awww Cip you can't go out like that at that time with a pink shirt on and all bro
> *


REAL MEN HAVE NO PROBLEM WEARING PINK!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16736823
> *REAL MEN HAVE NO PROBLEM WEARING PINK!!!!
> *


I know but real men can't act tough wearing pink and throw up at 11:55 homie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:11 PM~16736828
> *I know but real men can't act tough wearing pink and throw up at 11:55 homie
> *


REAL MEN DONT NEED TO ACT TOUGH! AND AS FAR AS THE THROWING UP, WAS ALL HARD LIQUOR! I AINT GOT NO SHAME IN MY GAME I WAS WITH MY BROTHERS LIVIN IT UP AND DONT REALLY GIVE A FUCK BOUT WHAT ANYONE ELSE THINKS!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:09 PM~16736808
> *awww Cip you can't go out like that at that time with a pink shirt on and all bro
> *



THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DRINK HARD SHIT AND START DRINKIN EARLY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mixing alcohol makes me blow chunks :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 07:14 PM~16736853
> *REAL MEN DONT NEED TO ACT TOUGH! AND AS FAR AS THE THROWING UP, WAS ALL HARD LIQUOR! I AINT GOT NO SHAME IN MY GAME I WAS WITH MY BROTHERS LIVIN IT UP AND DONT REALLY GIVE A FUCK BOUT WHAT ANYONE ELSE THINKS!!!!
> *


easy killer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 07:15 PM~16736856
> *THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DRINK HARD SHIT AND START DRINKIN EARLY
> *


I ain't gonna lie I can't handle hard liquor


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 26 2010, 02:27 PM~16734904
> *:biggrin:  Stayin busy?
> *


nah i took the day off... worked on the ride a lil :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, sasisneros


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16736915
> *MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, sasisneros
> :wave:
> *


will it park 3 higher than that??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16736915
> *MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, sasisneros
> :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 06:28 PM~16736959
> *will it park 3 higher than that??
> *


yeah the bridge is not right i just put new springs and havent adjusted the chain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:30 PM~16736967
> *yeah the bridge is not right i just put new springs and havent adjusted the chain
> *


Looks good


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 06:33 PM~16736999
> *Looks good
> *


thanks trying to bring it back to life lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats going on there Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 06:54 PM~16737147
> *whats going on there Roy?
> *


Not much just a
lil exhaust work :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just thought the car looked weird with the ass end up that high today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 07:58 PM~16737161
> *Just thought the car looked weird with the ass end up that high today
> *


did they jack it up or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:16 PM~16737288
> *did they jack it up or what?
> *


Nah I got air shocks in the back,just got some hangers put on to get the muffler up.
I am thinking of going with glasspacks though soon....just wondering if they will sound ok with my engine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 06:20 PM~16736897
> *nah i took the day off... worked on the ride a lil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

[/quote]
Nice ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 06:44 PM~16736558
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAuOgEDIEiw
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, How you like my dance moves.....It's funny to see how u act when u have a lotta liq in u :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16737421
> *BWAHAHAHA, How you like my dance moves.....It's funny to see how u act when u have a lotta liq in u  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You got more moves than a rubics cube Big Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Simon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:31 PM~16737421
> *BWAHAHAHA, How you like my dance moves.....It's funny to see how u act when u have a lotta liq in u  :biggrin:
> *


was it pink shirt day or what?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 08:33 PM~16737440
> *You got more moves than a rubics cube Big Sean :thumbsup:
> *


*Gracias Carnal, I think  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16737463
> *was it pink shirt day or what?
> *


*We had a Black and Pink Party  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16737464
> *Gracias Carnal, I think
> *


It's a compliment because the cube has moves you don't even know of :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:36 PM~16737464
> *Gracias Carnal, I think
> *


 :biggrin: 
You been working hard or what doggie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16737471
> *We had a Black and Pink Party
> *


so Cipie was black and you guys wore pink?? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:36 PM~16737471
> *We had a Black and Pink Party
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:37 PM~16737480
> *so Cipie was black and you guys wore pink?? :cheesy:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA, I just LOL'd so hard!!! ENCORE, ENCORE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:37 PM~16737473
> *It's a compliment because the cube has moves you don't even know of :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:37 PM~16737480
> *so Cipie was black and you guys wore pink?? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 08:37 PM~16737475
> *:biggrin:
> You been working hard or what doggie?
> *


*Yessiirrr, I was out of town, and had to come back for Dre's funeral, then head back out, and just got home a lil bit ago. But I'm back for a week now. :biggrin: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Feb 26 2010, 08:38 PM~16737490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna be pissed at me for saying that he got all salty when I said he wore a pink shirt so I can imagine this.. I'm just playin Cip  :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:37 PM~16737473
> *It's a compliment because the cube has moves you don't even know of :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:40 PM~16737510
> *He's gonna be pissed at me for saying that he got all salty when I said he wore a pink shirt so I can imagine this.. I'm just playin Cip   :biggrin:
> *


*I'm still laughing.... :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16737521
> *I'm still laughing.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see stop by and visit us on LIL once in a while we'll make you laugh :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, *CHANGING MINDZ


What's good my bROther!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16737502
> *Yessiirrr, I was out of town, and had to come back for Dre's funeral, then head back out, and just got home a lil bit ago. But I'm back for a week now.  :biggrin:
> *


May he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:40 PM~16737510
> *He's gonna be pissed at me for saying that he got all salty when I said he wore a pink shirt so I can imagine this.. I'm just playin Cip   :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he is :biggrin: 



He don't get on that much though so he don't have that total LIL sense of humor like our asses....he gonna be pissed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16737526
> *see stop by and visit us on LIL once in a while we'll make you laugh :biggrin:
> *


*I'm a lot busier than I used to be homie. Plus it's not as fun as it was with the peeps we had on here a year or so ago. **Nothing against all the newbs up north.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

5 Members: MOSTHATED CC, BigCeez, *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove

hno: hno: were your ears ringing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:45 PM~16737562
> *I'm a lot busier than I used to be homie. Plus it's not as fun as it was with the peeps we had on here a year or so ago. **Nothing against all the newbs up north.
> *


you talking about Swiph being gone or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:45 PM~16737562
> *I'm a lot busier than I used to be homie. Plus it's not as fun as it was with the peeps we had on here a year or so ago. **Nothing against all the newbs up north.
> *


i gotta admit Ol Swipes ass use to make it interesting to say the least :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:37 PM~16737480
> *so Cipie was black and you guys wore pink?? :cheesy:
> *


Not even gonna blow up bout this one!!!! :biggrin: black, pink, blue, green, it dont matter as long as it aint red! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:46 PM~16737569
> *you talking about Swiph being gone or what?
> *


*Not just Swiph, I dunno how to explain it without offending any of the newbs*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 07:47 PM~16737581
> *Not even gonna blow up bout this one!!!! :biggrin: black, pink, blue, green, it dont matter as long as it aint red! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Oh chit not that old school LJ up in dis bish :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 08:44 PM~16737551
> *Yeah he is :biggrin:
> He don't get on that much though so he don't have that total LIL sense of humor like our asses....he gonna be pissed  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You can tell we dont hang out! Gotta bigger sence of humor then you think!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 08:47 PM~16737581
> *Not even gonna blow up bout this one!!!! :biggrin: black, pink, blue, green, it dont matter as long as it aint red! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

X3

:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 03:48 PM~16737584
> *Not just Swiph, I dunno how to explain it without offending any of the newbs
> *


explain it if they dont like they dont have to read it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Feb 26 2010, 08:47 PM~16737581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know dats cold


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 08:48 PM~16737586
> *:0
> Oh chit not that old school LJ up in dis bish :cheesy:
> *


taken it back to colorado blvd!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 26 2010, 08:49 PM~16737592
> *explain it if they dont like they dont have to read it
> *


*Out of no where comes Joe Job! :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 08:50 PM~16737606
> *taken it back to colorado blvd!
> *



WHERE IS THE BLVD AT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 07:50 PM~16737606
> *taken it back to colorado blvd!
> *


 :0 
I only heard da stories hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16737611
> *Out of no where comes Joe Job!  :cheesy:
> *


It's joe blow


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 08:50 PM~16737606
> *taken it back to colorado blvd!
> *


*Theres a Blvd in LJ?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16737621
> *Theres a Blvd in LJ?
> *


 :uh: 






Yeah









It's the one with the stoplights :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16737613
> *WHERE IS THE BLVD AT
> *


There aint no Blvd in La Junta! Just dirt roads and four stop lights!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:52 PM~16737621
> *Theres a Blvd in LJ?
> *



THAT WHERE LARRY IS FROM


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 03:52 PM~16737618
> *It's joe blow
> *


hey fucker dont bring that shit out again
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16737618
> *It's joe blow
> *


I thought that was Simon :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:52 PM~16737621
> *Theres a Blvd in LJ?
> *


Yup you will see some of the baddest rides around there if were out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16737652
> *Yup you will see some of the baddest rides around there if were out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Mosthated got the baddest rides in LJ hands down! But their still aint no Blvd there!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16737671
> *MOSTHATED got some of the baddest rides in Colorado hands down! But their still aint no Blvd there!
> *



*FIXT!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 07:58 PM~16737682
> *FIXT!
> *


:yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:58 PM~16737682
> *FIXT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Feb 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16737671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I can only imagine in 2 years when all the proyects are done :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:02 PM~16737709
> *I can only imagine in 2 years when all the proyects are done :0
> *


*My rag will be long gone by then I'm sure......*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 09:03 PM~16737711
> *My rag will be long gone by then I'm sure......
> *


I"m talking to Phillipa right now about that kind of situation right now how nobody keeps their cars long


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:03 PM~16737711
> *My rag will be long gone by then I'm sure......
> *


Why is that?
You probably got bigger plans huh?


My Trey will most likely be gone too :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 07:24 PM~16737364
> *Nice Monte
> *


thanks


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 PM~16737722
> *I"m talking to Phillipa right now about that kind of situation right now how nobody keeps their cars long
> *


*But I always come back with something stROnger!*




> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 PM~16737724
> *Why is that?
> You probably got bigger plans huh?
> My Trey will most likely be gone too :happysad:
> *


*Yeah, I want an ace rag, but I'm really gunn'n for that 58 rag  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 09:06 PM~16737741
> *But I always come back with something stROnger!
> Yeah, I want an ace rag, but I'm really gunn'n for that 58 rag
> *


will you be satisifed then??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:06 PM~16737741
> *But I always come back with something stROnger!
> Yeah, I want an ace rag, but I'm really gunn'n for that 58 rag
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:09 PM~16737767
> *will you be satisifed then??
> *


*With a 58 Rag, I guarantee I will be satisfied! I may be staisfied with my 4, I think I just lost motivation cause the effen paint shop is dragging their feet. :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:09 PM~16737767
> *will you be satisifed then??
> *


then comes the Tri 5 rags :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 09:11 PM~16737778
> *With a 58 Rag, I guarantee I will be satisfied! I may be staisfied with my 4, I think I just lost motivation cause the effen paint shop is dragging their feet.  :angry:
> *


I hear ya about loosing motivation because the painters


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:11 PM~16737783
> *then comes the Tri 5 rags :cheesy:
> *


would you be satisified then or would you think of how much money you can make off of it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16737794
> *I hear ya about loosing motivation because the painters
> *


*If i had the skillz MH has to do my own shit, my 4 would be spinning in Phoenix next weekend :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 08:13 PM~16737805
> *would you be satisified then or would you think of how much  money you can make off of it?
> *


well there are more dream cars :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:13 PM~16737805
> *would you be satisified then or would you think of how much  money you can make off of it?
> *


*ALL HUSTLE NO LOVE :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

To be honest I'm satisfied now
If my life was spent how I have things I am perfectly fine with it
I have the house,wife,kid,and car I want.....All I need is a yob :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16737824
> *ALL HUSTLE NO LOVE  :biggrin:
> *


I'm in it for the love and am trying not to succumb to the notion of how much I can make off my car although you do have to sell a car to get something else or sell something to get something you want sometimes because everyone doesn't have cash like you Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 08:19 PM~16737862
> *To be honest I'm satisfied now
> If my life was spent how I have things I am perfectly fine with it
> I have the house,wife,kid,and car I want.....All I need is a yob :happysad:
> *


Or she needs to make a lil more moneys :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16737873
> *I'm in it for the love and am trying not to succumb to the notion of how much I can make off my car although you do have to sell a car to get something else or sell something to get something you want sometimes because everyone doesn't have cash like you Sean*


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16737810
> *If i had the skillz MH has to do my own shit, my 4 would be spinning in Phoenix next weekend :cheesy:
> *


X3
They got some serious skills in that Club


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:37 PM~16738050
> *X3
> They got some serious skills in that Club
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:37 PM~16738050
> *X3
> They got some serious skills in that Club
> *



:werd:

What's up Gente!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:43 PM~16738098
> *:werd:
> 
> What's up Gente!
> *


What up Ceasar,how you doing bro?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:43 PM~16738098
> *:werd:
> 
> What's up Gente!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:43 PM~16738100
> *What up Ceasar,how you doing bro?
> *



Chillen...trying to stay sane. I got 7 kids running a muck in my house....es la vida! How you been homie? When are you doing glass packs on the tre?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:43 PM~16738098
> *:werd:
> 
> What's up Gente!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:46 PM~16738118
> *Chillen...trying to stay sane. I got 7 kids running a muck in my house....es la vida! How you been homie? When are you doing glass packs on the tre?
> *


7 damn I thought I had a house full with 4


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 09:45 PM~16738111
> *:wave:
> *



What's good Primo? How's life down South?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 04:46 PM~16738118
> *Chillen...trying to stay sane. I got 7 kids running a muck in my house....es la vida! How you been homie? When are you doing glass packs on the tre?
> *


what's up big c
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:46 PM~16738118
> *Chillen...trying to stay sane. I got 7 kids running a muck in my house....es la vida! How you been homie? When are you doing glass packs on the tre?
> *


I'm still thinking about it
Just wondering how it would sound
Damn 7 kids....you are gonna have one hell of a return huh?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 04:50 PM~16738149
> *I'm still thinking about it
> Just wondering how it would sound
> Damn 7 kids....you are gonna have one hell of a return huh?
> *


they only allow u to claim 3 now on ur tax returns


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16738127
> *7 damn I thought I had a house full with 4
> *



Yea, I got 4 but baby sitting nieces as well tonight so their parents can catch a break.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 26 2010, 09:50 PM~16738146
> *what's up big  c
> :wave:
> *



What's up loco?!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 04:52 PM~16738167
> *What's up loco?!
> *


nada bored as fuck here at work


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16738158
> *Yea, I got 4 but baby sitting nieces as well tonight so their parents can catch a break.
> *


Sounds like a hectic night, shit when the kids have company, we just lock them in the basement and let them go wild till they fall asleep, unless my wife feels like being a drill seargent hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16738181
> *nada bored as fuck here at work
> *



How late you workin til?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 04:56 PM~16738202
> *How late you workin til?
> *


till 12:am


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16738194
> *Sounds like a hectic night, shit when the kids have company, we just lock them in the basement and let them go wild till they fall asleep, unless my wife feels like being a drill seargent  hno:
> *


Lol..yea. I got them all in the basement now too...threw a movie on and made popcorn so its starting to quiet down. :biggrin: how's the Monte homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16738215
> *till 12:am
> *



Almost out of there. Hang in there homie?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:00 PM~16738231
> *Lol..yea. I got them all in the basement now too...threw a movie on and made popcorn so its starting to quiet down. :biggrin: how's the Monte homie?
> *


Aint had much time to work on it, I coach wrestling during the winter, and Jan and Feb are always the most important time of the season, so time is short, haven't done anything to it since Dec :angry:
its over now though so hopefully shit will get done :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sean the Rag getting close or what homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 10:07 PM~16738303
> *Aint had much time to work on it, I coach wrestling during the winter, and Jan and Feb are always the most important time of the season, so time is short, haven't done anything to it since Dec :angry:
> its over now though so hopefully shit will get done :biggrin:
> *



How much do you have left to finish?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16738345
> *How much do you have left to finish?
> *


we just started on the body work, next paint, then interior for now :biggrin: Hopeing to be done by the end of the summer with the paint


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Big Mac


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16738381
> *What up Chris?
> *


whats good Roy? i hope you were talking to me...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Marcos,hows that 64 SS?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16738453
> *whats good Roy? i hope you were talking to me...
> *


You guys ready to hit them streets or what?
It's getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 10:18 PM~16738402
> *we just started on the body work, next paint, then interior for now :biggrin: Hopeing to be done by the end of the summer with the paint
> *



Nice! Good luck homie. Looking forward to the finish product.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16738455
> *What up Marcos,hows that 64 SS?
> *


Waiting for a nice day,so i can take a cruise!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2010, 10:26 PM~16738453
> *whats good Roy? i hope you were talking to me...
> *



When do you want to meet up homie for these rims?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 26 2010, 09:29 PM~16738482
> *Waiting for a nice day,so i can take a cruise!
> *


You better call me if you go for a stroll :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 26 2010, 10:29 PM~16738482
> *Waiting for a nice day,so i can take a cruise!
> *



:wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:29 PM~16738472
> *Nice! Good luck homie. Looking forward to the finish product.
> *


Thanks, me too.
Hows your ride coming along?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 10:35 PM~16738539
> *Thanks, me too.
> Hows your ride coming along?
> *



Little by little...should be painted by April, need to finish up the body work and get started on the interior. Hope to be done by June. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:22 PM~16738431
> *what up Big Mac
> *


chillen my brotha.. jus got home from the shop, getn ready to pass out and go do it all over again tommorow..lol..... rag looked good up on the rack


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 26 2010, 09:31 PM~16738492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Que onda homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 26 2010, 10:41 PM~16738602
> *:thumbsup:
> Que onda homie!
> *


Tu sabes, la misma historia :biggrin: I wanna go on that stroll when you and Roy go.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:30 PM~16738491
> *When do you want to meet up homie for these rims?
> *


you tell me...i was ready yesterday. i thought you said you had to contemplate it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 26 2010, 09:41 PM~16738598
> *chillen my brotha.. jus got home from the shop, getn ready to pass out and go do it all over again tommorow..lol..... rag looked good up on the rack
> *


would look better in a paint booth ....but...I can wait I guess :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16738632
> *Tu sabes, la misma historia :biggrin:  I wanna go on that stroll when you and Roy go.
> *


Come on down,I got an extra seat for ya


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16738684
> *you tell me...i was ready yesterday. i thought you said you had to contemplate it?
> *



Did you just try callin?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:53 PM~16738721
> *Come on down,I got an extra seat for ya
> *



:thumbsup: can't wait til summer!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:38 PM~16738573
> *Little by little...should be painted by April, need to finish up the body work and get started on the interior. Hope to be done by June. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Who's gonna do the interior?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 10:59 PM~16738775
> *:thumbsup:
> Who's gonna do the interior?
> *



602 is wrapping the seats but I'm doing the rest.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16738747
> *:thumbsup: can't wait til summer!
> *


Me either
A rag really isn't all it's cracked up to be out here in Colorado
There are very few times you can really enjoy it like you can elsewhere
I mean our Summers are rain season out here







But Imma enjoy those few days to the fullest :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:02 PM~16738791
> *602 is wrapping the seats but I'm doing the rest.
> *


Cool,
Where's 602? R their prices good?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:13 PM~16738861
> *Me either
> A rag really isn't all it's cracked up to be out here in Colorado
> There are very few times you can really enjoy it like you can elsewhere
> ...



I think I would be the only fool rollin in the winter if I had a rag.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 PM~16738997
> *Cool,
> Where's 602? R their prices good?
> *



Park Hill. About 500 for a two tone og style wrap on both seats.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16738737
> *Did you just try callin?
> *


no do i need to?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:13 PM~16738861
> *But Imma enjoy those few days to the fullest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:41 PM~16739062
> *Park Hill. About 500 for a two tone og style wrap on both seats.
> *


Cool thanks, I need to find someone to do mine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2010, 11:42 PM~16739075
> *no do i need to?
> *



If you want to.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:39 PM~16739036
> *I think I would be the only fool rollin in the winter if I had a rag.
> *


You and me homie I been doing it all winter,as long as it is at least 30-40


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 26 2010, 11:46 PM~16739098
> *Cool thanks, I need to find someone to do mine
> *



Once I get the interior done, I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

come on 12:00am :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:48 PM~16739111
> *You and me homie I been doing it all winter,as long as it is at least 30-40
> *



That's how I was when I had a bike.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:48 PM~16739114
> *Once I get the interior done, I will let you know how it turned out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Feb 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16739129
> *come on 12:00am :angry:
> *


Is Larry taking over for you tonight?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 26 2010, 08:48 PM~16737584
> *Not just Swiph, I dunno how to explain it without offending any of the newbs
> *


I am curious as to wut you mean.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 26 2010, 07:20 PM~16736897
> *nah i took the day off... worked on the ride a lil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 12:48 AM~16739111
> *You and me homie I been doing it all winter,as long as it is at least 30-40
> *


THE CAR LOOKED REAL GOOD TODAY. I COULD SEE A BIG DIFFERENCE SINCE LAST TIME. THE EMBLEMS, THE DASH, THE PIN STRIPING.  NOW WE JUST NEED SOME WARMER WEATHER TO DO THAT BOX.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 07:01 AM~16740637
> *Whutz Good CO
> *


whats up colorado, whats up fesboogie. i hope it warms up so i can work on my GP :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

swuup fes


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up CO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MARCOS


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 27 2010, 08:32 AM~16740885
> *WUS SUP MARCOS
> *


Que onda Wrinkles!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 27 2010, 08:35 AM~16740899
> *Que onda Wrinkles!
> *


JUST HERE PERRO READY TO GET BACK AND CHILL Y TU YOU STILL GOT THE 64


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85+Feb 27 2010, 08:16 AM~16740669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whut Up Macgyver!!! You ain't in Florida yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FES YOU GOT VOL.16 DA ONE WITH KANSAS GOODTIMES ON THE COVER


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16738632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SHOTGUN! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 27 2010, 09:37 AM~16740908
> *FES YOU GOT VOL.16 DA ONE WITH KANSAS GOODTIMES ON THE COVER
> *


 :yes: ... how you doin' homie???


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 27 2010, 08:36 AM~16740900
> *JUST HERE PERRO READY TO GET BACK AND CHILL Y TU YOU STILL GOT THE 64
> *


Still got it homie!Yeah cant wait till were all kickin it!We was with Kiko last week GOODTIMES!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 01:41 AM~16740127
> *THE CAR LOOKED REAL GOOD TODAY. I COULD SEE A BIG DIFFERENCE SINCE LAST TIME. THE EMBLEMS, THE DASH, THE PIN STRIPING.   NOW WE JUST NEED SOME WARMER WEATHER TO DO THAT BOX.
> *


Yeah I can't wait to have decent bass in the ride :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Marcos ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 27 2010, 08:43 AM~16740930
> *Still got it homie!Yeah cant wait till were all kickin it!We was with Kiko last week GOODTIMES!
> *


*HEY MARCOS IF YOU HAVE KIKOS CELL NUMBER TELL HIM THAT RAY CORTEZ IN IN COLORADO SPRINGS RIGHT NOW FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.....ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER SO YOU GUYS CAN CONTACT HIM.....* :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 PM~16738747
> *:thumbsup: can't wait til summer!
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 27 2010, 10:16 AM~16741381
> *Whats up Marcos ?
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER.....*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:01 AM~16740992
> *Yeah I can't wait to have decent bass in the ride :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 10:34 AM~16741477
> *:yes:
> *


Kinda a waste of a good amp to have no bass and an amp that big
Your ride make it home alright?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 27 2010, 10:25 AM~16741437
> *HEY MARCOS IF YOU HAVE KIKOS CELL NUMBER TELL HIM THAT RAY CORTEZ IN IN COLORADO SPRINGS RIGHT NOW FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.....ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER SO YOU GUYS CAN CONTACT HIM..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that plaque looks good.. i like the ingravin looks sick!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 27 2010, 12:58 PM~16742526
> *that plaque looks good.. i like the ingravin looks sick!!
> *


*GRACIAS BIG DOG....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16737936
> *Or she needs to make a lil more moneys :cheesy:
> *


I tried to tell my wifey that the other day. :cheesy: 
But she was like :twak: :nono:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 27 2010, 01:51 AM~16739937
> *I am curious as to wut you mean.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 10:07 PM~16738306
> *What up Sean the Rag getting close or what homie?
> *


*Just needs to be put back together that's it .*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 27 2010, 10:16 AM~16741381
> *Whats up Marcos ?
> *


Sup Ivan!Done anything new to the 6foe! 



> *HEY MARCOS IF YOU HAVE KIKOS CELL NUMBER TELL HIM THAT RAY CORTEZ IN IN COLORADO SPRINGS RIGHT NOW FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.....ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER SO YOU GUYS CAN CONTACT HIM.....* :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 27 2010, 07:37 AM~16740908
> *FES YOU GOT VOL.16 DA ONE WITH KANSAS GOODTIMES ON THE COVER
> *


What up foo! Big Chapas passing thru just to say hi! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 27 2010, 05:20 PM~16744064
> *Just needs to be put back together that's it .
> *


That's cool,you're gonna be hurting feelings with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP WEDO?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 27 2010, 07:17 PM~16744516
> *WHATS UP WEDO?
> *



Shit just catching up on all these pages flying by and taking a break from sanding this car down. What up with you?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Feb 27 2010, 05:38 PM~16744181
> *What up foo! Big Chapas passing thru just to say hi! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*LOOKS LIKE THERE SOME OG GT COLORADO ACTION GOING DOWN IN THE 719 PERRITO WE MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE FLIGHT OUT THERE......STAY UP "G"~TIMERS....WELCOME HOME FO R&R BIG KIKO AND RAY RAY GLAD YOU HOOKED UP WIT THEM GOODTIMES COLORADO "FULLTIME" RIDERS PERRO.....MAKE ME WANNA TAKE FLIGT RIGHT NOW TO MAKE THAT JUNTA...* :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 12:40 PM~16741521
> *Kinda a waste of a good amp to have no bass and an amp that big
> Your ride make it home alright?
> *


YA, IT MADE IT HOME FINE. EVERYBODY WAS PISSED THAT I WASN'T GOING 90 MPH ON I-25. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16745050
> *YA, IT MADE IT HOME FINE. EVERYBODY WAS PISSED THAT I WASN'T GOING 90 MPH ON I-25. :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER....WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT SWEET 65 DOG!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16745050
> *YA, IT MADE IT HOME FINE. EVERYBODY WAS PISSED THAT I WASN'T GOING 90 MPH ON I-25. :biggrin:
> *


That's good homie ,can't wait for a nicer days to get out more often.
The rag aint no fun if you gotta keep the top up :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats going on CO ?! Working om a Saturday night....bitter sweet :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 07:54 PM~16745172
> *Whats going on CO ?! Working om a Saturday night....bitter sweet :happysad:
> *


What up Ceasar....don't worry dog you aint missing nada :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 27 2010, 09:37 PM~16745055
> *WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMER....WHATS CRACKEN WIT THAT SWEET 65 DOG!!!
> *


IT'S HIBERNATING LIKE A BIG BEAR. HUNGRY FOR MAY TO COME. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*PUT THE SMASH DOWN .............*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 09:45 PM~16745106
> *That's good homie ,can't wait for a nicer days to get out more often.
> The rag aint no fun if you gotta keep the top up :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :x: :x: :werd:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 27 2010, 05:20 PM~16744064
> *Just needs to be put back together that's it .
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: *THATS RIGHT.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Boy that Luxury Sport looks nice in those pics


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 08:06 PM~16745282
> *Boy that Luxury Sport looks nice in those pics
> *


*PURO VYNE TIME.........*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

suup yall


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta miss the G-bodies :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mac


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 08:36 AM~16740903
> *Whut Up Dominic!!! Yes hopefully it warms up today!!!
> 
> Whut Up Macgyver!!! You ain't in Florida yet???  :biggrin:
> *


lol, couple more weeks and we will be there.... tryin to hussle at the shop and put in some late hours to get some rides done b4 i leave..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 08:09 PM~16745309
> *lol, couple more weeks and we will be there.... tryin to hussle at the shop and put in some late hours to get some rides done b4 i leave..
> *


So....how many rides are gonna be out in the Lowrider scene this year that you put your magic touches on?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16745172
> *Whats going on CO ?! Working om a Saturday night....bitter sweet :happysad:
> *



Just time with the family...all good tho. Hows your weekend going homie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

gonna be a few allready... got a few crotch rockets hitn the magazines and a couple of choppers gonna blow up this year also... startn to get the lowriders back in the shop as well.. gonna be a big year and summer


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I AM READY TO START THE NIGHT OFF RIGHT, I JUST OPENED MY 40 OF MICKEYS MALT LIQUOR. :420:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:12 PM~16745333
> *Just time with the family...all good tho. Hows your weekend going homie?
> *


Going good .....sick of the cold. I got so much damn time on my hands now.....it's painful not to be wasting gas and rubber in the rag :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

wifes yellin at me to go watch a movie  lol, il be back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 09:13 PM~16745342
> *I AM READY TO START THE NIGHT OFF RIGHT, I JUST OPENED MY 40 OF MICKEYS MALT LIQUOR. :420:
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:13 PM~16745342
> *I AM READY TO START THE NIGHT OFF RIGHT, I JUST OPENED MY 40 OF MICKEYS MALT LIQUOR. :420:
> *


mmmmmmm


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 10:14 PM~16745352
> *wifes yellin at me to go watch a movie   lol, il be back
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 08:13 PM~16745341
> *gonna be a few allready... got a few crotch rockets hitn the magazines and a couple of choppers gonna blow up this year also... startn to get the lowriders back in the shop as well.. gonna be a big year and summer
> *


That's good to hear homie,glad to have you back


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:15 PM~16745359
> *That's good to hear homie,glad to have you back
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:13 PM~16745342
> *I AM READY TO START THE NIGHT OFF RIGHT, I JUST OPENED MY 40 OF MICKEYS MALT LIQUOR. :420:
> *


Damn Mickeys.......Old E.......St.Ides........it's been awhile
My wife has spoiled me :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:16 PM~16745372
> *Damn Mickeys.......Old E.......St.Ides........it's been awhile
> My wife has spoiled me :biggrin:
> *


HELL, I HAD A COLT 45 THE OTHER DAY. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16745386
> *HELL, I HAD A COLT 45 THE OTHER DAY. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


aaaahhhhhh shit homie now you are bringing back my 94-96 days in Compton.....Colt 45 tall boys and that Night train with the Grape kool aid :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:19 PM~16745405
> *aaaahhhhhh shit homie now you are bringing back my 94-96 days in Compton.....Colt 45 tall boys and that Night train with the Grape kool aid :cheesy:
> *


O FUCK, NIGHT TRAIN I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT SHIT IN YEARS. :cheesy: I REMEMBER TRYING TO MUSCLE MY WAY THRU SOME MD 20/20 GRAPE. :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:21 PM~16745426
> *O FUCK, NIGHT TRAIN I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT SHIT IN YEARS. :cheesy:  I REMEMBER TRYING TO MUSCLE MY WAY THRU SOME MD 20/20 GRAPE. :barf:
> *


Or that Cisco.......damn that was the shit back in the days :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:22 PM~16745430
> *Or that Cisco.......damn that was the shit back in the days :0
> *


THERE WAS A SAYING IN FLORIDA..............GO DRINK SOME CISCO....YOU BE DANCING DISCO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 09:14 PM~16745348
> *Going good .....sick of the cold. I got so much damn time on my hands now.....it's painful not to be wasting gas and rubber in the rag :happysad:
> *



No leads on a job yet homie? The market looks like its startin to pick up. More and more of my boys around here that have been out of work are pickin up gigs here and there...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:24 PM~16745445
> *No leads on a job yet homie? The market looks like its startin to pick up. More and more of my boys around here that have been out of work are pickin up gigs here and there...
> *


Nada yet,I'm thinking after the snow melts dog :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I REMEMBER BUYING A COUPLE OF BOTTLES OF BOONES FARM "STRAWBERRY HILL" AND GOING TO THE BEACH TO FUCK ONE OF MY HOES BACK THEN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:27 PM~16745473
> *I REMEMBER BUYING A COUPLE OF BOTTLES OF BOONES FARM "STRAWBERRY HILL" AND GOING TO THE BEACH TO FUCK ONE OF MY HOES BACK THEN. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
Pedophile
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:29 PM~16745483
> *:wow:
> Pedophile
> :biggrin:
> *


SHE SAID SHE WAS 16. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:29 PM~16745488
> *SHE SAID SHE WAS 16. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:31 PM~16745506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody watching the Mecum auction?
A nice 57 Bel Air vert went for 57k :wow:

Then one just as nice with a 350 TPI went for 97K :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:36 PM~16745555
> *Anybody watching the Mecum auction?
> A nice 57 Bel Air vert went for 57k :wow:
> 
> ...


57K THAT'S CHEAP. :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:03 PM~16745248
> *IT'S HIBERNATING LIKE A BIG BEAR. HUNGRY FOR MAY TO COME. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: *I HEAR YOU DOG, THATS THE ONLY THING I DONT MISS ABOUT COLORADO .....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Really cheap


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 27 2010, 10:41 PM~16745597
> *:thumbsup: I HEAR YOU DOG, THATS THE ONLY THING I DONT MISS ABOUT COLORADO .....
> *


X100
IT BEEN A SHITTY WINTER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:45 PM~16745623
> *X100
> IT BEEN A SHITTY WINTER.
> *


Yeah it has but that only pushes us to do all we can this Spring and Summer :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:45 PM~16745623
> *X100
> IT BEEN A SHITTY WINTER.
> *


*YEA MY BRO STILL LIVES OUT THERE AND HE KEEPS ME POSTED ON THE WEATHER OUT THERE, IT SEEMS LIKE ITS BEEN A LONG WINTER FOR YOU GUYS....WELL ALL I CAN SAY IS STAY WARM AND KEEP BUILDING.....GT* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The snow aint shit :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:46 PM~16745637
> *Yeah it has but that only pushes us to do all we can this Spring and Summer :cheesy:
> *


FIRST, I NEED TO WORK ON MY HOUSING STATUS. I NEED TO MOVE FROM A APARTMENT TO A HOUSE IN MAY OR JUNE.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:49 PM~16745660
> *The snow aint shit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T LIE YOU WHERE SCARED SHITLESS THAT DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:50 PM~16745662
> *FIRST, I NEED TO WORK ON MY HOUSING STATUS. I NEED TO MOVE FROM A APARTMENT TO A HOUSE IN MAY OR JUNE.
> *


Yeah it sucks in an apt,gotta have at least a 2 car garage to put in any work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:51 PM~16745677
> *DON'T LIE YOU WHERE SCARED SHITLESS THAT DAY. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I was............ I didn't wanna curb tha D'z :happysad: 
And my tires was bare as fuck....you seen em


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 08:49 PM~16745660
> *The snow aint shit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*STILL PREFER THE PALM TREES AND SUNNY SKIES IN THE SUR........* :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:51 PM~16745684
> *Yeah it sucks in an apt,gotta have at least a 2 car garage to put in any work
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ORALE COLORADO RIDERS HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU IN AZILLA...STAY UP AND STAY WARM......*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:53 PM~16745694
> *Yeah I was............ I didn't wanna curb tha D'z :happysad:
> And my tires was bare as fuck....you seen em
> *


YA, THERE BAD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah I miss Califas to an extent but there are alot of plusses out here too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:55 PM~16745714
> *YA, THERE BAD.
> *


Yeah I gotta get some before the season starts :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just drive my chit that much :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:56 PM~16745726
> *Yeah I gotta get some before the season starts :happysad:
> *


I SAW THE HANKOOKS SOMEWHERE FOR $41.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 08:57 PM~16745736
> *I SAW THE HANKOOKS SOMEWHERE FOR $41.
> *


Fuck that I'll just get a whole set for 120 at pep boys
Shoulda never sold my extras


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 09:45 PM~16745623
> *X100
> IT BEEN A SHITTY WINTER.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:58 PM~16745746
> *Fuck that I'll just get a whole set for 120 at pep boys
> Shoulda never sold my extras
> *


YOU CAN STILL GET THEM THERE? ARE THEY ANY GOOD?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 09:00 PM~16745762
> *YOU CAN STILL GET THEM THERE? ARE THEY ANY GOOD?
> *


Well 
They only lasted me about a year and a half/4000 miles
I got these when I first got the car :happysad: 
But I got them put on for $10 each through another shop,so I'm thinking I might as well go to that place to put them on because they don't break your seals like Mi Jotos does


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:06 PM~16745830
> *Well
> They only lasted me about a year and a half/4000 miles
> I got these when I first got the car :happysad:
> ...


IT'S TOUGH TRYING TO FIND SOMEONE TO INSTALL THOSE TIRES WITHOUT FUCKING UP THE SEALS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 09:08 PM~16745849
> *IT'S TOUGH TRYING TO FIND SOMEONE TO INSTALL THOSE TIRES WITHOUT FUCKING UP THE SEALS.
> *


Yeah that's true and the worst thing in the world is getting brand new tires then having a fucking flat the next morning :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:10 PM~16745865
> *Yeah that's true and the worst thing in the world is getting brand new tires then having a fucking flat the next morning :angry:
> *


IT MAKES YOU WANT TO........... :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16745884
> *IT MAKES YOU WANT TO........... :banghead:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Its dead in here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 09:27 PM~16746023
> *Its dead in here
> *


especially in the snow season.....use to pop back in the days :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:37 PM~16746115
> *especially in the snow season.....use to pop back in the days :happysad:
> *



Yea, I always used to read up back in the days but really didnt like to post.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 09:52 PM~16746234
> *Yea, I always used to read up back in the days but really didnt like to post.
> *


I got a feeling Colorado is gonna pop this year and next year
We just need to unite and show the positive influence to others....I am reallly excited :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Dog !!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:08 PM~16746359
> *What up Fes Dog !!!
> *


Shit, had a busy ass day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 10:11 PM~16746377
> *Shit, had a busy ass day!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
What happened?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:16 PM~16746408
> *:0
> What happened?
> *


A million things!!! Long story but Ill let you know next time I see you!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16746333
> *I got a feeling Colorado is gonna pop this year and next year
> We just need to unite and show the positive influence to others....I am reallly excited :biggrin:
> *



It sounds like its going to blow up everywhere. I got a boy out in Reno that does custom paint, he was saying he has been slammed out there with Lolows. Said this is the busyest he has been in years....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:21 PM~16746463
> *It sounds like its going to blow up everywhere. I got a boy out in Reno that does custom paint, he was saying he has been slammed out there with Lolows. Said this is the busyest he has been in years....
> *


  should be a good year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:23 PM~16746495
> *wuz good peeps
> *


 :scrutinize: didn't I just see you??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:23 PM~16746495
> *wuz good peeps
> *


I was just thinking of why I haven't heard from your ass......Pm me your number my phone got fucked up and I got to use my old one and I don't think you are in there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shit foolz is starting up early this year... Jaime, Patrick and Eric from Superiors and Anthony from Xquizite are out cruising right now!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 11:25 PM~16746520
> *:scrutinize: didn't I just see you??
> *


that was an other guy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We really need to get the Springs popping this year and by the looks of the last BBQ 
I say we are gonna be on hit if we organize this chit:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:26 PM~16746522
> *I was just thinking of why I haven't heard from your ass......Pm me your number my phone got fucked up and I got to use my old one and I don't think you are in there
> *


I just got a new phone today cuz my old one fucked up and lost all types of numbers!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:28 PM~16746549
> *that was an other guy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:26 PM~16746522
> *I was just thinking of why I haven't heard from your ass......Pm me your number my phone got fucked up and I got to use my old one and I don't think you are in there
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 10:27 PM~16746539
> *Shit foolz is starting up early this year... Jaime, Patrick and Eric from Superiors and Anthony from Xquizite are out cruising right now!!!
> *


I seen that Lime Green truck today on Academy
I was in the Taekwandoe place by the Micky D's :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:28 PM~16746553
> *We really need to get the Springs popping this year and by the looks of the last BBQ
> I say we are gonna be on hit if we organize this chit:biggrin:
> *


let start now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:30 PM~16746578
> *I seen that Lime Green truck today on Academy
> I was in the Taekwandoe place by the Micky D's :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:30 PM~16746578
> *I seen that Lime Green truck today on Academy
> I was in the Taekwandoe place by the Micky D's :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he was at the house today... and what you doin' at the however the fuck you spell it place??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops....damn do I always quote myself when I drink?
I'm sure Larry would answer that if he was here.....fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i wont comment on it then lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 10:32 PM~16746598
> *Yeah he was at the house today... and what you doin' at the however the fuck you spell it place???  :biggrin:
> *


Birthday party homie.....only fighting I learned in my life was not paid for :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:36 PM~16746632
> *Birthday party homie.....only fighting I learned in my life was not paid for :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn so Superior out there already huh?
What they cruising?





And of course you told em that Trey Vert is always out there right?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

roy ur number the same


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:38 PM~16746659
> *roy ur number the same
> *


yes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:38 PM~16746654
> *Damn so Superior out there already huh?
> What they cruising?
> And of course you told em that Trey Vert is always out there right?
> *


they said where ever but i think academy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I did see another primered ride with Center Golds though
i woulda took a pic but I think that is getting old now


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

so how u want to start this bbq and cruz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 11:27 PM~16746539
> *Shit foolz is starting up early this year... Jaime, Patrick and Eric from Superiors and Anthony from Xquizite are out cruising right now!!!
> *



Denver CC was just out on Federal tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:42 PM~16746687
> *so how u want to start this bbq and cruz
> *


It's gonna happen homie.....I say the week before the show on the 24th of April
Fuck going all out and making it a big thing.....the real ridaz will dip by
But if you got some ideas let me know
I actually think the last pot luck bbq went well so any requests or tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 10:44 PM~16746706
> *Denver CC was just out on Federal tonight
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16746706
> *Denver CC was just out on Federal tonight
> *


 where they deep


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:47 PM~16746733
> *It's gonna happen homie.....I say the week before the show on the 24th of April
> Fuck going all out and making it a big thing.....the real ridaz will dip by
> But if you got some ideas let me know
> ...



I can make it down if its on a Sunday and bring some wieners....no ****....


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:47 PM~16746733
> *It's gonna happen homie.....I say the week before the show on the 24th of April
> Fuck going all out and making it a big thing.....the real ridaz will dip by
> But if you got some ideas let me know
> ...


wuz thinking bout telling peeps at the begining of april u think the same spot will work


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 PM~16746757
> *wuz thinking bout telling peeps at the begining of april u think the same spot will work
> *


Yeah ....it has to be in the same place


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 08:15 PM~16745359
> *That's good to hear homie,glad to have you back
> *


thanks bro.. i never really left, but after i sold my last caddy i did a led sled and few other rides i wanted to try, but ya now im back with a bomb and a 64... so anyone with 64 parts or chrome lemme know...  :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:48 PM~16746740
> *where they deep
> *



Stuck at work so no pics  

Im not sure how many cars were out there I know there were a few


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:54 PM~16746796
> *Yeah ....it has to be in the same place
> *


cool tell start working on plans


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:56 PM~16746807
> *Stuck at work so no pics
> 
> Im not sure how many cars were out there I know there were a few
> *


will u be ready this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 10:54 PM~16746799
> *thanks bro.. i never really left, but after i sold my last caddy i did a led sled and few other rides i wanted to try, but ya now im back with a bomb and a 64... so anyone with 64 parts or chrome lemme know...   :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


My bad dog I never meant like you left but I always heard about you in the 7 years I been here and never met you.
And I think I have met almost everyone out there when it comes to Lowriding :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:59 PM~16746830
> *will u be ready this year
> *


 :wow: 





Will you be ready?????







It's been a few :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:59 PM~16746830
> *will u be ready this year
> *



I should be out by June, if things go right, out there with two rides


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:02 AM~16746854
> *:wow:
> Will you be ready?????
> It's been a few :biggrin:
> *


bet ur ass i will. no ****


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 10:52 PM~16746775
> *wuz up mac
> *


chillen homeslice... getn ready to go crash out and to the booth in the morning to spray that bagged caddy,then start patterns, and murals, and candy... im so excited (like xmas 4 me!) :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:02 PM~16746858
> *I should be out by June, if things go right, out there with two rides
> *


:thumbsup:
But would be nice if you busted out for Cinco with 1 :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:03 AM~16746865
> *chillen homeslice... getn ready to go crash out and to the booth in the morning to spray that bagged caddy,then start patterns, and murals, and candy... im so excited (like xmas 4 me!) :loco:
> *


if itz cool i will stop by to see


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:03 AM~16746868
> *:thumbsup:
> But would be nice if you busted out for Cinco with 1  :cheesy:
> *



Thats why I really want this second ride to go through :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16746861
> *bet ur ass i will. no ****
> *


About time fucker
So.....when you gonna take a strollo like a cholo wit me foolio?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16746865
> *chillen homeslice... getn ready to go crash out and to the booth in the morning to spray that bagged caddy,then start patterns, and murals, and candy... im so excited (like xmas 4 me!) :loco:
> *


Damn it would be christmas to me just to get my chit shot.....(no ****)


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:05 AM~16746881
> *About time fucker
> So.....when you gonna take a strollo like a cholo wit me foolio?
> *


cinco homie and if itz in ur ride any time. u tell me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:07 AM~16746891
> *:biggrin:
> *


i will be there bout 10 oclock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:07 PM~16746888
> *cinco homie and if itz in ur ride any time. u tell me
> *


I been telling you fucker
I get tired of rollin solo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:07 AM~16746891
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whats good Primo? Whats new? I know you maikin moves homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry for the spelling...got a cripple hand :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:00 PM~16746838
> *My bad dog I never meant like you left but I always heard about you in the 7 years I been here and never met you.
> And I think I have met almost everyone out there when it comes to Lowriding  :happysad:
> *


ya, i been doing alot of street rods and choppers for the last 5 or 6 years, and a few lowriders... but ii found out the hard way i seem to make beter money restoring the streetrods... most lowrider dudes are like myself, and paycheck 2 paycheck and try and shop around for the cheapest deal, (which i dont mind cause i do the same) but the street rodders are usually an older crowd which they didnt seem to have a problem spending cash...........

i had 2 re-read this twice and make sure it didnt sound like i was talking crap about the lowrider crowd, but i think u get an idea of what i was trying to say.. jus tired holmes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 12:09 AM~16746900
> *i will be there bout 10 oclock
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:05 PM~16746876
> *if itz cool i will stop by to see
> *


oh ya, your allways welcome holmes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:09 AM~16746907
> *Whats good Primo? Whats new? I know you maikin moves homie!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much papo... got a delivery this morning though...  Hopefully tomorrow we get the core support and all that good stuff painted on the Cutty!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:10 AM~16746917
> *ya, i been doing alot of street rods and choppers for the last 5 or 6 years, and a few lowriders... but ii found out the hard way i seem to make beter money restoring the streetrods... most lowrider dudes are like myself, and paycheck 2 paycheck and try and shop around for the cheapest deal, (which i dont mind cause i do the same) but the street rodders are usually an older crowd which they didnt seem to have a problem spending cash...........
> 
> i had 2 re-read this twice and make sure it didnt sound like i was talking crap about the lowrider crowd, but i think u get an idea of what i was trying to say.. jus tired holmes
> *



I got 4 kids...know exactly what you mean :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 27 2010, 11:56 PM~16746807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:09 AM~16746905
> *I been telling you fucker
> I get tired of rollin solo
> *


just tell me when ur going out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 11:10 PM~16746917
> *ya, i been doing alot of street rods and choppers for the last 5 or 6 years, and a few lowriders... but ii found out the hard way i seem to make beter money restoring the streetrods... most lowrider dudes are like myself, and paycheck 2 paycheck and try and shop around for the cheapest deal, (which i dont mind cause i do the same) but the street rodders are usually an older crowd which they didnt seem to have a problem spending cash...........
> 
> i had 2 re-read this twice and make sure it didnt sound like i was talking crap about the lowrider crowd, but i think u get an idea of what i was trying to say.. jus tired holmes
> *


I hear ya dog.....all us lowriders are hustlers to the heart.... :cheesy: 
So when can I accept that sponsorship? :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:06 PM~16746886
> *Damn it would be christmas to me just to get my chit shot.....(no ****)
> *


it will happen soon my friend... im sure we can work something out in the future... we have some killer colors in our books to choose from


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:13 AM~16746935
> *Not much papo... got a delivery this morning though...   Hopefully tomorrow we get the core support and all that good stuff painted on the Cutty!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 11:13 PM~16746935
> *Not much papo... got a delivery this morning though...   Hopefully tomorrow we get the core support and all that good stuff painted on the Cutty!!!
> *


It's gonna be ready by Cinco right?
If you fucking say no ......I will be there everyday til it is


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:13 AM~16746949
> *I was on feds earlier, didnt see much but a white caddy coupe though.
> :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Primo!? 

I guess they hit Fed and ended up down town. They are lookin to hit the bully again tomorrow if it doesnt snow


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:13 PM~16746947
> *I got 4 kids...know exactly what you mean  :biggrin:
> *


ya homey i got 5 kids now AND child support, so i feal ya also..... NO ****


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2010, 11:14 PM~16746954
> *I hear ya dog.....all us lowriders are hustlers to the heart.... :cheesy:
> So when can I accept that sponsorship?  :naughty:
> *


LOL, you nuttier than a snickers


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:16 AM~16746972
> *ya homey i got 5 kids now AND child support, so i feal ya also..... NO ****
> *



LOL...

Yea, child support is killin me...white kids are expensive :wow: 














































JK


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thatz funny


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:16 AM~16746970
> *Whats up Primo!?
> 
> I guess they hit Fed and ended up down town. They are lookin to hit the bully again tomorrow if it doesnt snow
> *


I will have to chcek it out. I think it is gonna snow more tomorrow though. 
Aint nuthin here homie, just gettin ready to pass out in a few. They got you workin on saturday??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16746966
> *It's gonna be ready by Cinco right?
> If you fucking say no ......I will be there everyday til it is
> *


I'll be at Cinco wit' a car!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:18 AM~16746986
> *LOL...
> 
> Yea, child support is killin me...white kids are expensive  :wow:
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:20 AM~16747004
> *I'll be at Cinco wit' a car!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:19 AM~16746999
> *I will have to chcek it out. I think it is gonna snow more tomorrow though.
> Aint nuthin here homie, just gettin ready to pass out in a few. They got you workin on saturday??
> *



Yea...going to days next week so working until Tuesday, then I have 7 days off


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:20 AM~16747004
> *I'll be at Cinco wit' a car!!!
> *


can i use one of ur's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:21 AM~16747015
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whutz Up Homie how's the LTD coming?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:21 AM~16747014
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *



Them white kids make good co signers tho :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 12:22 AM~16747027
> *can i ues one of ur's
> *


just don't touch the switches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:23 AM~16747036
> *Them white kids make good co signers tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:22 AM~16747022
> *Yea...going to days next week so working until Tuesday, then I have 7 days off
> *


Nice. We can get some work done then! :biggrin: By the way, when should i make it official? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cinco is really gonna be dead like last year because of the date
But I am down 100% to back up Gasper and lift the Lowrider movement here


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:23 AM~16747039
> *just don't touch the switches!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wow uffin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:18 PM~16746986
> *LOL...
> 
> Yea, child support is killin me...white kids are expensive  :wow:
> ...


heck ya... ALL my babies momas are latinas! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 27 2010, 11:22 PM~16747027
> *can i use one of ur's
> *


What da fuck U jus say foo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:24 AM~16747055
> *Nice. We can get some work done then!  :biggrin:  By the way, when should i make it official?  :0
> *



You can drop by anytime to do some work, just let me know. And next week is supposed to be nice out.


It is official homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:22 AM~16747028
> *Whutz Up Homie how's the LTD coming?
> *


Good. Its outta that death hole called a storage yard and at cesar's gettin ready for the makeover! No **** :biggrin: 

Got some goods in for your ride i take it?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:26 AM~16747072
> *What da fuck U jus say foo?
> *


oh if i can use one of fes's cars lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:25 AM~16747063
> *heck ya... ALL my babies momas are latinas! lol
> *



LOL...I messed with one white stripper...now im payin 618 a month for one...and I told myself I would never pay for sex :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:24 AM~16747056
> *Cinco is really gonna be dead like last year because of the date
> But I am down 100% to back up Gasper and lift the Lowrider movement here
> *


Yessur... I just feel like Cinco use to be something to look forward to in Springs and the last couple of years itz just crashed... but im not giving up, fuck it gotta "Put on for my City"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:24 AM~16747056
> *Cinco is really gonna be dead like last year because of the date
> But I am down 100% to back up Gasper and lift the Lowrider movement here
> *



Corazon como siempre :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 12:27 AM~16747083
> *oh if i can use one of fes's cars lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RAG3ROY, theonenonly, *MOSTHATED CC*, BigCeez, Anson72, CSC85MC, macgyver, fesboogie
What up my Brotha from anotha Motha :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:26 AM~16747074
> *You can drop by anytime to do some work, just let me know. And next week is supposed to be nice out.
> It is official homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


Im gonna start lookin for some things next week to make it more mobile first off and take some of the junk out of it so its easier to do things.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:27 AM~16747077
> *Good. Its outta that death hole called a storage yard and at cesar's gettin ready for the makeover! No ****  :biggrin:
> 
> Got some goods in for your ride i take it?
> *


Yeah I was talking to a guy today and he was talking about LTD's and I thought about yours!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:29 AM~16747104
> *Im gonna start lookin for some things next week to make it more mobile first off and take some of the junk out of it so its easier to do things.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:28 PM~16747085
> *LOL...I messed with one white stripper...now im payin 618 a month for one...and I told myself I would never pay for sex  :uh:
> *


yikes.... thats alot of money, and you you your kid dont see any of it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:31 AM~16747124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:33 AM~16747139
> *yikes.... thats alot of money, and you you your kid dont see any of it
> *



Nah...that should be changing soon tho! Courts a mutha tho!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Homies?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 12:34 AM~16747151
> *Whats up Homies?
> *



What up Primo ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:34 PM~16747149
> *Nah...that should be changing soon tho! Courts a mutha tho!
> *


thats good... i pay on my daughter, and now my other ex is court ordered to start paying me on my son, so hopefully they will wash... bout time after 12 years of paying that chit


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 12:35 AM~16747155
> *What up Primo ?
> *


Just about to head to work talk to you guys in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:30 AM~16747108
> *Yeah I was talking to a guy today and he was talking about LTD's and I thought about yours!!!
> *


No ****! rite? :scrutinize: J/K 
They seem to be gaining popularity. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 12:36 AM~16747171
> *wuz good larry
> *


everything and you?? :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

just life and u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:37 AM~16747175
> *No ****! rite?  :scrutinize:  J/K
> They seem to be gaining popularity.  :dunno:
> *


yeah I thought of the No **** afterwards but I was to lazy to edited!!! :biggrin: NO **** for anything I say from now till I go to bed!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a bunch of chit to say
But i figure it would be better in person :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:39 AM~16747199
> *I had a bunch of chit to say
> But i figure it would be better in person :happysad:
> *


about what???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:36 AM~16747165
> *thats good... i pay on my daughter, and now my other ex is court ordered to start paying me on my son, so hopefully they will wash... bout time after 12 years of paying that chit
> *



Nice..thats good news homie...hopefully I can get there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16747190
> *yeah I thought of the No **** afterwards but I was to lazy to edited!!!  :biggrin: NO **** for anything I say from now till I go to bed!!!    :biggrin:
> *


we're too old to say "no ****" bro
Fuck....got kids....wives...and ....ex's.....still gotta prove we aint gay??????????????


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 12:34 AM~16747151
> *Whats up Homies?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2010, 11:40 PM~16747204
> *about what???
> *


about the show but I'm sure us true Springs Lowriders will be there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:42 AM~16747220
> *we're too old to say "no ****" bro
> Fuck....got kids....wives...and ....ex's.....still gotta prove we aint gay??????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz all in fun!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:39 AM~16747199
> *I had a bunch of chit to say
> But i figure it would be better in person :happysad:
> *


to who


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:41 PM~16747218
> *Nice..thats good news homie...hopefully I can get there
> *


good luck,, then all that cash you throw away in child support you can use for beter things like yo ride!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:45 AM~16747255
> *good luck,, then all that cash you throw away in child support you can use for beter things like yo ride!
> *



EXACTLY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:42 AM~16747220
> *we're too old to say "no ****" bro
> Fuck....got kids....wives...and ....ex's.....still gotta prove we aint gay??????????????
> *





> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 12:44 AM~16747243
> *Itz all in fun!!!
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.hot923.com/main.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

im bout ready to go and pass out... 


everyone have fun talking bout the same shit we talk about almost every other night (lol)... talk at ya all 2morrow.... 


ya ya ya i know, pics or i didnt happen, i start taking pics of some chit down there..lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 12:47 AM~16747267
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 12:49 AM~16747283
> *im bout ready to go and pass out...
> everyone have fun talking bout the same shit we talk about almost every other night (lol)... talk at ya all 2morrow....
> ya ya ya i know, pics or i didnt happen, i start taking pics of some chit down there..lol
> *


Have a good night homie...cya manana....same bat time...same bat channel


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:49 AM~16747282
> *http://www.hot923.com/main.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Im out. :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 01:01 AM~16747364
> *Im out.  :wave:
> *



Have a good night homie!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 01:02 AM~16747366
> *Have a good night homie!
> *


You too. dont work too hard. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

talk to everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:42 AM~16747220
> *we're too old to say "no ****" bro
> Fuck....got kids....wives...and ....ex's.....still gotta prove we aint gay??????????????
> *


There was a guy around this way but he lived 2 towns over and had kids and a wife and decided that wasn't the life for him and walked around with a mini skirt from then on was gayer than fuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 01:07 AM~16747411
> *There was a guy around this way but he lived 2 towns over and had kids and a wife and decided that wasn't the life for him and walked around with a mini skirt from then on was gayer than fuck
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 01:07 AM~16747402
> *talk to everyone tomorrow!!!
> *



Later cousin!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 01:07 AM~16747411
> *There was a guy around this way but he lived 2 towns over and had kids and a wife and decided that wasn't the life for him and walked around with a mini skirt from then on was gayer than fuck
> *



:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a bunch of chit to post but the intranets kicked me off..........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 01:26 AM~16747542
> *I had a bunch of chit to post but the intranets kicked me off..........
> *


so post it now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 01:27 AM~16747547
> *so post it now :biggrin:
> *



Hows work?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 01:37 AM~16747606
> *Hows work?
> *


Good I work by myself on weekends so it's nice.. Are you at work??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 01:32 AM~16747577
> *:0
> *


what did you edit there Roy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:10 AM~16747772
> *Good I work by myself on weekends so it's nice.. Are you at work??
> *



Yea, im here at work also this weekend. Dealing with a higher scale issue here at work so time is going by pretty good.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 27 2010, 11:24 PM~16747055
> *Nice. We can get some work done then!  :biggrin:  By the way, when should i make it official?  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Welcome to the Citywide Family Anson.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 02:12 AM~16747786
> *Yea, im here at work also this weekend. Dealing with a higher scale issue here at work so time is going by pretty good.
> *


when time is flying at work thats always a good thing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 28 2010, 02:22 AM~16747820
> *:biggrin: Welcome to the Citywide Family Anson.
> *



:wow: Welcome homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:23 AM~16747829
> *when time is flying at work thats always a good thing
> *



Yup, I spoke too soon now....its starting to drag :420:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 02:28 AM~16747850
> *Yup, I spoke too soon now....its starting to drag  :420:
> *


I hate when that happens :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:28 AM~16747853
> *I hate when that happens :angry:
> *



So when are you building another bike homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 02:36 AM~16747902
> *So when are you building another bike homie?
> *


Well like I said I have that other stock xs650 but It's gonna be on hold because of my 59 and if I buy another car I'm gonna do a little something something to that so hopefully this winter I can atleast start on it but I'll have to wait and see. When are you gonna get another bike??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:40 AM~16747918
> *Well like I said I have that other stock xs650 but It's gonna be on hold because of my 59 and if I buy another car I'm gonna do a little something something to that so hopefully this winter I can atleast start on it but I'll have to wait and see. When are you gonna get another bike??
> *



Probably not until this coming winter. Got some bills I need to pay off first now that I will be working as a perm employee here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 02:45 AM~16747931
> *Probably not until this coming winter. Got some bills I need to pay off first now that I will be working as a perm employee here.
> *


oh so you were only like part time or something and now you got it on lock or what??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:47 AM~16747936
> *oh so you were only like part time or something and now you got it on lock or what??
> *



I was on contract but not getting paid as much as I should be. Now as a perm employee I got a promotion.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 03:09 AM~16747976
> *I was on contract but not getting paid as much as I should be. Now as a perm employee I got a promotion.
> *


Congradulations bro thats good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 03:15 AM~16747991
> *Congradulations bro thats good
> *



Thank you homie, gotta climb up that ladder you know :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 03:28 AM~16748017
> *Thank you homie, gotta climb up that ladder you know :biggrin:
> *


I know sounds like your on your way up there :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 03:29 AM~16748019
> *I know sounds like your on your way up there :biggrin:
> *



Trying homie, need to go back to school tho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 03:50 AM~16748062
> *Trying homie, need to go back to school tho.
> *


I need to do something I have a decent job is all I can say though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 04:08 AM~16748098
> *I need to do something I have a decent job is all I can say though
> *



Exhausted now...hittin that brick wall :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 04:25 AM~16748148
> *Exhausted now...hittin that brick wall  :banghead:
> *


I feel good just impatient


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2 hours and 15 minutes left :biggrin: Gettin my second wind


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 AM~16748280
> *2 hours and 15 minutes left  :biggrin: Gettin my second wind
> *


3 hrs left for me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 05:50 AM~16748290
> *3 hrs left for me
> *



So they have you manning the place all alone on the weekends?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 05:54 AM~16748296
> *So they have you manning the place all alone on the weekends?
> *


yeah saturday and sunday any shift starting at 12am saturday until 12 pm sunday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of those failed sexy pics in off topics will give me nightmares hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 06:08 AM~16748334
> *Some of those failed sexy pics in off topics will give me nightmares hno:
> *


haha the ones I posted my lady emailed to me in an eyebrow email :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2010, 06:14 AM~16748339
> *haha the ones I posted my lady emailed to me in an eyebrow email :biggrin:
> *



Man, some of those are disturbing :wow: haha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 02:36 AM~16747902
> *So when are you building another bike homie?
> *


This is the color scheme I'm gonna go with on my next bobber


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This bitch is bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this also


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:52 PM~16747310
> *Have a good night homie...cya manana....same bat time...same bat channel
> *


lol, :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Anson!!! CITY WIDE COLORADO is a stand up club... but im sure you know that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 09:01 AM~16749012
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


whats crackin dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 10:35 AM~16749179
> *whats crackin dogg
> *


Not much homie, whut you up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, *OVERTIME, FIRMEX*
What up Goodtimers


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:45 PM~16749518
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, FIRMEX
> What up Goodtimers
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up guys


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:wave: 
GETTING READY TO MAKE SOME WINGS. :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Feb 28 2010, 02:22 AM~16747820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks everyone! i feel so special. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 28 2010, 10:53 AM~16749563
> *:wave:
> GETTING READY TO MAKE SOME WINGS. :wow:
> *


For what?
Your car?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 10:45 AM~16749518
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, FIRMEX
> What up Goodtimers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 01:02 PM~16749623
> *For what?
> Your car?
> *


CHICKEN WINGS ASSHOLE.  :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16746865
> *chillen homeslice... getn ready to go crash out and to the booth in the morning to spray that bagged caddy,then start patterns, and murals, and candy... im so excited (like xmas 4 me!) :loco:
> *



damn already :biggrin:  thats whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 28 2010, 11:11 AM~16749680
> *CHICKEN WINGS ASSHOLE.   :biggrin:
> *


Aint no thang


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2010, 12:03 PM~16749989
> *Whats going on Mr. Roy
> *


Not much how you doing Paul?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Isn't this that Bondo Bucket John from Mi Joto's use to have in his shop?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1620938003.html


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all glad it didnt snow... whos hittin the blvd? hit me up im down to roll


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Feb 28 2010, 02:03 PM~16750380
> *whats up all  glad it didnt snow... whos hittin the blvd? hit me up im down to roll
> *



You gonna come scoop me up foolio?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 09:49 AM~16749243
> *Not much homie, whut you up to?
> *


just got back from the shop, and now heading to the bar to take the kids to the ITIS kids show..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 28 2010, 11:55 AM~16749945
> *damn already  :biggrin:   thats whats up
> *


lol, im gettn old, and my wife wont let me stay up and drink beer anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:50 PM~16750291
> *Isn't this that Bondo Bucket John from Mi Joto's use to have in his shop?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1620938003.html
> *


DAAAAMN! $13k.... way over priced for that... think id buy the homie (firmex) impala 1st! his is cleaner and alot more done, and cheaper...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lakers coming back :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 12:09 PM~16750014
> *Not much how you doing Paul?
> *


Im doing good, I got me a new toy








I have to go shoot it later :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 28 2010, 03:48 PM~16751366
> *Im doing good, I got me a new toy
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Melo :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Feb 28 2010, 12:50 PM~16750291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul eres cabron! John Wayne and Clint Eastwood aint got shit on you!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16751450
> *Later Melo  :wave:
> *


that was a horrible call. And horrible playing on the nuggets part 3rd and 4th quarter. Its ok we are still 2-1 on the season.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

For sale $8,000


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 28 2010, 04:24 PM~16751623
> *Before I bought mine this was in a shop by my house,looked good! If it has bondo that sucks!
> :biggrin:
> Paul eres cabron! John Wayne and Clint Eastwood aint got shit on you!
> *


If it's the one that was owned by that Mexican looking Jew it is full of bondo
There was cracks all over it when I seen it in his shop
That was years ago though before he torched my Monte and he was offing it for 10k


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 05:07 PM~16752018
> *For sale $8,000
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice,anymore pics?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 05:07 PM~16752018
> *For sale $8,000
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 06:37 PM~16752277
> *What up Ty
> *


was up roy i tried to call u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help today Mr. Ty!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 05:53 PM~16752436
> *was up roy i tried to call u
> *


my bad my phone is out in my truck :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 PM~16752060
> *That's nice,anymore pics?
> *











This the only other pic. If i member correctly its got a 350 with powerglide. The exhaust sounds good. Could use a new paint job, interior was pretty clean. Dude says he's got a 6 foe,66 rag top and 72 monte also, all for sale. :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2010, 06:57 PM~16752470
> *Thanks for the help today Mr. Ty!!!
> *


no problem homie any time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

uttt oh, it looks like trouble... mac jus got a couple of 6 pks of mickey big mouths...



if i say anything dumb, someone cut me off and tell me i beter go crash out..lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 07:58 PM~16753069
> *uttt oh, it looks like trouble... mac jus got a couple of 6 pks of mickey big mouths...
> if i say anything dumb, someone cut me off and tell me i beter go crash out..lol
> *


u know i will :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 06:59 PM~16753083
> *u know i will  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homeslice


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:01 PM~16753097
> *thanks homeslice
> *


how was it at the union


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 28 2010, 07:05 PM~16753139
> *how was it at the union
> *


packed.... a couple of the lil turds crapped there diapers so the bar smelled like a shithole,,,, yuk....


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:14 PM~16753240
> *packed.... a couple of the lil turds crapped there diapers so the bar smelled like a shithole,,,, yuk....
> *


that sucks


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

its all good.. my lil 9month old was in shock... i had to put some earplugs in his ears..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

hey ty, did you ever see those pics of that car i posted for you back in the day


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:19 PM~16753306
> *hey ty, did you ever see those pics of that car i posted for you back in the day
> *


no where they at


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:22 PM~16753348
> *:wave:
> *


whats crackin, my brother BIG CEEZ


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 05:07 PM~16752018
> *For sale $8,000
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the car located at?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

im gonna bounce over in my paint and body section if you guys wanna chat.. got a few pics on my phone to download and update


il be on here for awhile, so stop by and say hi!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16753368
> *whats crackin, my brother BIG CEEZ
> *



Livin Primo, how you been homie?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:37 PM~16753506
> *Livin Primo, how you been homie?
> *


doing great dogg... i have great kids, a great wife, shop is doing great and ALL customers are very excited and happy, and i jus got my own rides, so god is blessing me right now... ive been learning to speak positive and positive things will happen! 

(ok, preacher mac is stepping off his soap box,sorry,lol)


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16753357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car gots my heart fo real would kill to have this ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16753549
> *doing great dogg... i have great kids, a great wife, shop is doing great and ALL customers are very excited and happy, and i jus got my own rides, so god is blessing me right now... ive been learning to speak positive and positive things will happen!
> 
> (ok, preacher mac is stepping off his soap box,sorry,lol)
> *


 :thumbsup: im happy for ya homie!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 28 2010, 07:32 PM~16753452
> *Where is the car located at?
> *


i seen that car on 40 and feds.they sell nut and stuff there.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros+Feb 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16753452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that was taken on 38th just east of Tejon. Dont know if he still has it there or not.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16753348
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up fool! :biggrin: You hit the boulevard?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16753778
> *Wut up fool!  :biggrin:  You hit the boulevard?
> *



Nah, too busy taking cat naps today since I had to work tonight, I wonder if anyone hit up the Bully today? 


When did you see that 62?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Feb 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16753829
> *
> *



What up Rollerz!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 07:59 PM~16753764
> *Ya that was taken on 38th just east of Tejon. Dont know if he still has it there or not.
> *


Thanks :biggrin: 
Did u see any of the other cars he's selling?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 28 2010, 09:02 PM~16753807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No we just talked for a minute and he told me bout the other ones. I almost traded my daily for the 62 til i realized my wifey would probably kill me. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

IM IN MY PAINT AND BODY SECTION B.S.N IF YOU GUYS WANNA CHAT....


heres a pic of my son today hitn switches while ii was taping up the ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2010, 10:16 PM~16754899
> *that was on friday i think. I have a bad memory.  :happysad:
> No we just talked for a minute and he told me bout the other ones. I almost traded my daily for the 62 til i realized my wifey would probably kill me.  :biggrin:
> *



You can stay with me homie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

me in a few years


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 28 2010, 10:27 PM~16755068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Me and my sons putting in some work today


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 1 2010, 12:34 AM~16756945
> *Me and my sons putting in some work today
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 01:11 AM~16757365
> *Lookin good!
> *


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 03:34 AM~16758079
> *
> *


I'm fucking tired tonight homie how about you?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

does anyone know where wither one of these r??? i brought the truck back from michigan when i was 15 an i miss it alot, an that cutty was my first car with switches. got it when i was 14 let me kno wassup witt it pleaseeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 03:45 AM~16758093
> *I'm fucking tired tonight homie how about you?
> *



Im draggin too homie. I get off at 7 only to come back in at 11 for meetings for the rest of the day. 

I need some Red Bull.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 03:47 AM~16758096
> *does anyone know where wither one of these r??? i brought the truck back from michigan when i was 15 an i miss it alot, an that cutty was my first car with switches. got it when i was 14 let me kno wassup witt  it pleaseeeeee  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: The wierd thing is that Cutty looks familiar


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

heres dome more of my car pix i still got the bomba but the rest r history :biggrin: 










old elco ( i hear is in a junk yard now cuz some ppl dnt kno how to fabricate)









my old lac just sold it ima miss her but gotta get the bomba rollin for summer :biggrin: 









old 64 jus a 2 dr. hardtop but i traded a cutlass for it wich wasnt too bad









hope u guys enjoy those :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 03:57 AM~16758110
> *heres dome more of my car pix i still got the bomba but the rest r history :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice rides homie! The bomba es Firme...you pullin her out this Summer?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 03:53 AM~16758103
> *Im draggin too homie. I get off at 7 only to come back in at 11 for meetings for the rest of the day.
> 
> I need some Red Bull.
> *


I need something. I hung out with a homie the other day and drank until like 4:30 am and I haven't been right since  I get all tired then when I lay down I toss and turn this is bullshit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:08 AM~16758126
> *I need something. I hung out with a homie the other day and drank until like 4:30 am and I haven't been right since  I get all tired then when I lay down I toss and turn this is bullshit
> *



Excedrin PM works for me when I cant sleep. That sux primo. Hopefully this night goes by quick for ya


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 03:03 AM~16758119
> *Nice rides homie! The bomba es Firme...you pullin her out this Summer?
> *


yes sir ha i just got me some supremes for it the other day :biggrin: and im thinkin about takin one of the glass packs out to make her LOUD haha just a lil body work an well be cruisin!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:25 AM~16758153
> *Excedrin PM works for me when I cant sleep. That sux primo. Hopefully this night goes by quick for ya
> *


I went and walked around for about an hour and I feel way better lets see how long it last. If you take that excedrin do you have to dedicate so much time to sleep though??Like 8hrs I don't want to sleep that long maybe on my day off so I can sleep through the night you know?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 02:54 AM~16758107
> *:dunno: The wierd thing is that Cutty looks familiar
> *


i was looking on craigslist and seen the unstopable upholstery add and looked at his link to all the pics and there was a couple of it, i hit him up but he didnt hit me back up. he had some of the elco too i thought it was kinda funny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:01 AM~16758209
> *i was looking on craigslist and seen the unstopable upholstery add and looked at his link to all the pics and there was a couple of it, i hit him up but he didnt hit me back up. he had some of the elco too i thought it was kinda funny
> *


I seen that elco for sale on craigslist I think but it's been like a year or more back I guess I can't really remember


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 04:59 AM~16758203
> *yes sir ha i just got me some supremes for it the other day  :biggrin: and im thinkin about takin one of the glass packs out to make her LOUD haha just a lil body work an well be cruisin!!!!
> *



Supremes! Nice. Lookin forward to seeing her out on the streets!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

heres my old 79 too haha i had it when i was 15/16


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:03 AM~16758218
> *I seen that elco for sale on craigslist I think but it's been like a year or more back I guess I can't really remember
> *


it was probably when i had it it was like may of 08 some dudee burned me wit a licoln thts been sittin since i got it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:00 AM~16758208
> *I went and walked around for about an hour and I feel way better lets see how long it last. If you take that excedrin do you have to dedicate so much time to sleep though??Like 8hrs I don't want to sleep that long maybe on my day off so I can sleep through the night you know?
> *



Usually with Excedrin PM and 5 hours of sleep, I wake up feelin alright. Doesnt really knock you too hard on your ass like sleeping pills.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:06 AM~16758221
> *Supremes! Nice. Lookin forward to seeing her out on the streets!
> *


 :biggrin: i jus cant wait to drive it lol i havent drivin it in like a year im jonesin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:08 AM~16758230
> *:biggrin: i jus cant wait to drive it lol i havent drivin it in like a year im jonesin
> *



After the body work, what color are you going to paint her?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:10 AM~16758234
> *After the body work, what color are you going to paint her?
> *


im thinkin about midnight blue with a silver flake top and black webbing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:12 AM~16758239
> *im thinkin about midnight blue with a silver flake top and black webbing
> *



Thats whats up!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

i think it would look nice with the interior kinda lame pic but we had a bunch of those wheels we were sellin








haha the bombs lowered an look how low the truck is in front lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:07 AM~16758226
> *it was probably when i had it it was like may of 08 some dudee burned me wit a licoln thts been sittin since i got it
> *


I know what it's like to get burned and it sux


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:07 AM~16758227
> *Usually with Excedrin PM and 5 hours of sleep, I wake up feelin alright. Doesnt really knock you too hard on your ass like sleeping pills.
> *


I might have to get some I just hate to rely on pills to sleep


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:18 AM~16758252
> *I know what it's like to get burned and it sux
> *


 for real my dad was pissed cuz i was only 16 at the time an he wasnt there haha we still get in fights about tht shit lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:19 AM~16758256
> *for real my dad was pissed cuz i was only 16 at the time an he wasnt there haha we still get in fights about tht shit lol
> *



I was burned big time with my 63. LowRider Mag even printed a letter that I wrote about it back in 05 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:19 AM~16758255
> *I might have to get some I just hate to rely on pills to sleep
> *



I feel ya homie, I only use em about once a week if that. Im not trying to grow a dependancy on pills.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:16 AM~16758249
> *i think it would look nice with the interior kinda lame pic but we had a bunch of those wheels we were sellin
> 
> 
> ...


Love that interior....I need to get me a bomb!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:19 AM~16758256
> *for real my dad was pissed cuz i was only 16 at the time an he wasnt there haha we still get in fights about tht shit lol
> *


I was the same age  just stupid I guess


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 1 2010, 05:23 AM~16758263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:23 AM~16758263
> *I was burned big time with my 63. LowRider Mag even printed a letter that I wrote about it back in 05 :biggrin:
> *


thas weak!!!!! wat issue was it????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:26 AM~16758270
> *I was the same age  just stupid I guess
> *



I was just anxious to have a clean ride when I got burned....just went about it all wrong. Thats why I dont trust anybody with my cars now :angry:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:26 AM~16758270
> *I was the same age  just stupid I guess
> *


yea man it happens tht elco needed a radiator an i had no way to get a new one so i jus said fukk it


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:25 AM~16758269
> *Love that interior....I need to get me a bomb!
> *


they r amazing we had this one since 94 an this is gonna be its 3rd time gettin built


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:30 AM~16758279
> *yea man it happens tht elco needed a radiator an i had no way to get a new one so i jus said fukk it
> *


a radiator is all??Why couldn't you get one?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 AM~16758282
> *they r amazing we had this one since 94 an this is gonna be its 3rd time gettin built
> *


I'm trying to build my 59 once and thats it but we'll see if I drive it alot it will need a touch up one day.Fuck it's snowing now but supposed to be like 61 friday :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:27 AM~16758272
> *damn I'd like to see that letter I might have an 05 mag whats on the cover?
> 
> 
> *



Im almost positive this is the issue


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:37 AM~16758286
> *Im almost positive this is the issue
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:35 AM~16758283
> *a radiator is all??Why couldn't you get one?
> *


thas when i was to concerned about all the wrong things man i could really shoot my self in the foot that thing had a brand new set up it was stress pointed a arms were extended rebuilt motor an tranny had a 20 inch flatscreen in the roof it was LEGIT but i had no license no isurance nothin it jus sat so i got sick of havin it jumped at the first offer tht came my way an made the biggest mistake but hey i had fun with some of the cars i got after tht


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:36 AM~16758285
> *I'm trying to build my 59 once and thats it but we'll see if I drive it alot it will need a touch up one day.Fuck it's snowing now but supposed to be like 61 friday :biggrin:
> *


love 59s i would love to own one but they r too expensive lol an the only reason were re doin the bomb is cuz its been sittin outside and startin to get some rust  but well get er dunn


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:37 AM~16758286
> *Im almost positive this is the issue
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: haha i like her


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:39 AM~16758291
> *thas when i was to concerned about all the wrong things man i could really shoot my self in the foot that thing had a brand new set up it was stress pointed a arms were extended rebuilt motor an tranny had a 20 inch flatscreen in the roof it was LEGIT but i had no license no isurance nothin it jus sat so i got sick of havin it jumped at the first offer tht came my way an made the biggest mistake but hey i had fun with some of the cars i got after tht
> *



I think I have always regretted selling any of the cars I have had. I miss something about all of them. :ugh:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:28 AM~16758275
> *I was just anxious to have a clean ride when I got burned....just went about it all wrong. Thats why I dont trust anybody with my cars now  :angry:
> *


u got pix of tht 63????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:41 AM~16758294
> *love 59s i would love to own one but they r too expensive lol an the only reason were re doin the bomb is cuz its been sittin outside and startin to get some rust    but well get er dunn
> *



Is LowCo CC doing any shows or bar b ques this year?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:42 AM~16758299
> *I think I have always regretted selling any of the cars I have had. I miss something about all of them.  :ugh:
> *


 i feel ya there man haha like the lincoln i got i had no interest wat so ever in but i got a 94 sebring an tht car was like un believable, i would drive to denver on a donut doin like 80 with 3 lugnut holin it on an 2 holdin the other one on :wow: but i traded it for a 88 t.c limo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:43 AM~16758300
> *u got pix of tht 63????
> *



This is the only pic I have of her. Its when I bought it and sent it up to ShowTime Hydraulics in Fresno to do all the work.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:43 AM~16758301
> *Is LowCo CC doing any shows or bar b ques this year?
> *


we should be doin some of tht im not exactly sure on any dates but i kno we were talkin about jus havin a bbq/show at a big park but i couldnt tell u all the details we need some plannin time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:45 AM~16758306
> *i feel ya there man haha like the lincoln i got i had no interest wat so ever in but i got a 94 sebring an tht car was like un believable, i would drive to denver on a donut doin like 80 with 3 lugnut holin it on an 2 holdin the other one on  :wow:  but i traded it for a 88 t.c limo
> *


 :roflmao: 

Yea...I hear ya. Even when I bought the Buick, it was only meant for a quick flip but I regret selling that one....was clean for a 4dr


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:47 AM~16758312
> *we should be doin some of tht im not exactly sure on any dates but i kno we were talkin about jus havin a bbq/show at a big park but i couldnt tell u all the details we need some plannin time
> *



Keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:46 AM~16758308
> *This is the only pic I have of her. Its when I bought it and sent it up to ShowTime Hydraulics in Fresno to do all the work.
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt look like it was bad what happened to her???


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:48 AM~16758314
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yea...I hear ya. Even when I bought the Buick, it was only meant for a quick flip but I regret selling that one....was clean for a 4dr
> *


u kno wassup ha thts how the sebring was but i kept it for a while haha tht limo i had was clean i wantd to throw some pumps in the back but i woulda had to do alot of reinforcements lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:48 AM~16758316
> *doesnt look like it was bad what happened to her???
> *



A cat over at ShowTime was supposed to do the body work for me, wrap the frame, 4 pump it, telescopic drive shaft, batteries, the works. Paid homie $6k to do everything that was including equipment. When I got the car shipped to me, nothing was done. The pumps and equipment were in the trunk but no rack, no drive shaft, no wrap, he stole the OG Steering Wheel, only half my batteries, no body work, nada. Apparently the guy was jackin chit left and right from ShowTime as well and got fired. Hard Lesson Learned :banghead:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:53 AM~16758327
> *A cat over at ShowTime was supposed to do the body work for me, wrap the frame, 4 pump it, telescopic drive shaft, batteries, the works. Paid homie $6k to do everything that was including equipment. When I got the car shipped to me, nothing was done. The pumps and equipment were in the trunk but no rack, no drive shaft, no wrap, he stole the OG Steering Wheel, only half my batteries, no body work, nada. Apparently the guy was jackin chit left and right from ShowTime as well and got fired. Hard Lesson Learned  :banghead:
> *


im not really a big fan of grudges but if i were to ever stumble across tht man i would probably beat him to death :twak: no bueno


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

tht was my limo it had 2 dvds an a rear deck with subs haha an they were wired to the dvds so it was like a mini movie theater lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:41 AM~16758294
> *love 59s i would love to own one but they r too expensive lol an the only reason were re doin the bomb is cuz its been sittin outside and startin to get some rust    but well get er dunn
> *


I keep my rides garaged :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 1 2010, 05:53 AM~16758327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that I'd be mad for life at that guy


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 04:59 AM~16758344
> *I keep my rides garaged :biggrin:
> *


i wish mann lol i live in a trailer park all i got is a car port  but were nclosing it cuz a cpl weks ago someone broke out my windows on my caddi so im not parkin a bomb there lol its gettin some shelter


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:01 AM~16758348
> *fuck that I'd be mad for life at that guy
> *


ur right an in all realness id probably take a trip to the fresno area when i go out there just to tcb


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:02 AM~16758352
> *i wish mann lol i live in a trailer park all i got is a car port    but were nclosing it cuz a cpl weks ago someone broke out my windows on my caddi so im not parkin a bomb there lol its gettin some shelter
> *


when me and the wifey were looking for a house I told her fuck that I need a 2 car garage


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:06 AM~16758364
> *when me and the wifey were looking for a house I told her fuck that I need a 2 car garage
> *


 :biggrin: ill be there one day ha im only 18 i got a lil bit of time but jobs r pretty scarce im thinkin about jus goin to school so i can get some certificates


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:01 AM~16758348
> *fuck that I'd be mad for life at that guy
> *



Funny thing is, I found the guy just last year...he owns his own shop out in Kerman CA :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:13 AM~16758374
> *Funny thing is, I found the guy just last year...he owns his own shop out in Kerman CA  :angry:
> *


I heard your a big dude you should drop him :cheesy:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:12 AM~16758370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: i like tht elco i think i saw it on craigslist a while ago im not sure also think i saw it at the denver lrm show a cpl years back inside the buildin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:15 AM~16758378
> *:0  :wow:  i like tht elco i think i saw it on craigslist a while ago im not sure also think i saw it at the denver lrm show a cpl years back inside the buildin
> *


Yup that was me :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:13 AM~16758374
> *Funny thing is, I found the guy just last year...he owns his own shop out in Kerman CA  :angry:
> *


hey man i would be takin a road trip haha no joke jus walk up in there wit a cpl homies :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:14 AM~16758375
> *I heard your a big dude you should drop him :cheesy:
> *



I would love to, trust me. I have thought plenty of taking a trip out there :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:16 AM~16758382
> *Yup that was me :biggrin:
> *


 tht car is cleann bro its has the smoothed bed right???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:12 AM~16758370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a big two car garage!!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:18 AM~16758386
> *I would love to, trust me. I have thought plenty of taking a trip out there :biggrin:
> *


 at least jus to break his hands so he cant fuck others over or even make his money for a while


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:18 AM~16758387
> *tht car is cleann bro its has the smoothed bed right???
> *


yes


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:18 AM~16758388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: i like it alot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:18 AM~16758390
> *Thats a big two car garage!!
> *


It's pretty good size but you never seem to have enough room


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:20 AM~16758398
> *:werd: i like it alot
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:19 AM~16758392
> *at least jus to break his hands so he cant fuck others over or even make his money for a while
> *



Im hopin Karma already caught up to the guy...but when I head back out to Cali, I will have to pay him a visit


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:20 AM~16758395
> *yes
> 
> 
> ...


o mann idk how to express how i feel about tht haha :wow: its been a whiole since i seen the back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:21 AM~16758400
> *It's pretty good size but you never seem to have enough room
> *


 :roflmao: I know what you mean.. I have a 3 car garage and I need something bigger!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:22 AM~16758404
> *o mann idk how to express how i feel about tht haha :wow: its been a whiole since i seen the back
> *


It's in denver now this is my other ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:21 AM~16758402
> *Im hopin Karma already caught up to the guy...but when I head back out to Cali, I will have to pay him a visit
> *


hell yea dawg thts the worst is the karma :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:22 AM~16758405
> *:roflmao:  I know what you mean.. I have a 3 car garage and I need something bigger!
> *


when will we ever be satisified


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homies old ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brothers ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:23 AM~16758406
> *It's in denver now this is my other ride
> 
> 
> ...



Whos the cat that picked up the ElCo ? 

That 59 is bad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:26 AM~16758417
> *My brothers ride
> 
> 
> ...



MOST HATED got some BAD AZZ RIDEZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna be the respost king like other people that come in here :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:26 AM~16758413
> *My homies old ride
> 
> 
> ...


i like tht regal the only thing i dnt like about have a car like tht with he chop top is its like not good for the colorado weather schedule haha its on it own time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:27 AM~16758422
> *I'm gonna be the respost king like other people that come in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Did this ever make it into LRM?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:26 AM~16758419
> *Whos the cat that picked up the ElCo ?
> 
> That 59 is bad
> *


I initially sold it to a guy named Ray Dupree but he had a run of bad luck and sold it to a fella named Chuck both are super cool dudes I think it's Chuck I'm bad with names


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:27 AM~16758422
> *I'm gonna be the respost king like other people that come in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dnt kno wat tht means lol im new to these forums but dnt care theres over 3000 pages so fukkkkkk iittttttttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:29 AM~16758428
> *I initially sold it to a guy named Ray Dupree but he had a run of bad luck and sold it to a fella named Chuck both are super cool dudes I think it's Chuck I'm bad with names
> *



I know that name Ray Dupree


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:29 AM~16758427
> *Did this ever make it into LRM?
> *


Yes it was in the May issue of LRM last year I had a 3 page spread and it was the second car featured in that magazine so towards the front.. If you go to the MOST HATED CC topic that is in my sig and go to like page 30-40 somewhere inbetween there you will see all pics taken by Phil Gordon in the photoshoot


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:29 AM~16758429
> *dnt kno wat tht means lol im new to these forums but dnt care theres over 3000 pages so fukkkkkk iittttttttt
> *



Haha...what are you doing up so late by the way? I know Larry and I are bored at work :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:29 AM~16758429
> *dnt kno wat tht means lol im new to these forums but dnt care theres over 3000 pages so fukkkkkk iittttttttt
> *


some guys come in here and post the same pics over and over again I dont' like to but hey they do it so I'm gonna do it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:31 AM~16758436
> *Yes it was in the May issue of LRM last year I had a 3 page spread and it was the second car featured in that magazine so towards the front.. If you go to the MOST HATED CC topic that is in my sig and go to like page 30-40 somewhere inbetween there you will see all pics taken by Phil Gordon in the photoshoot
> *



I gotta pull out the ol Magazines then....Yea...Phil Gordon takes some nice shots. The wifey was supposed to work with him


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:26 AM~16758417
> *My brothers ride
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooo i love ittttt haha u guys seen tht one on CL for 35k???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:30 AM~16758433
> *I know that name Ray Dupree
> *


He's a colored guy real big reminded me of E-40 but cool as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:32 AM~16758439
> *I gotta pull out the ol Magazines then....Yea...Phil Gordon takes some nice shots. The wifey was supposed to work with him
> *


send me that set of pics if she ever does :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:33 AM~16758441
> *He's a colored guy real big reminded me of E-40 but cool as hell
> *



Yea...not sure why that name sounds so familiar....ah well!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:32 AM~16758438
> *some guys come in here and post the same pics over and over again I dont' like to but hey they do it so I'm gonna do it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: y not right????? lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:33 AM~16758440
> *ooooooooooooooo i love ittttt haha u guys seen tht one on CL for 35k???
> *


I haven't seen it


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

hahaha totally random but this shit is tooo funnyy :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8GFrOidyzc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:36 AM~16758450
> *hahaha totally random but this shit is tooo funnyy  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i8GFrOidyzc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i8GFrOidyzc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Fail :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:34 AM~16758446
> *:roflmao: y not right????? lol
> *


Hey Fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:36 AM~16758453
> *Fail :cheesy:
> *


mickey mouse fixed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:36 AM~16758450
> *hahaha totally random but this shit is tooo funnyy  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8GFrOidyzc
> *


Here ya go and I watched it and they had other scenario's like this that were funny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:37 AM~16758459
> *mickey mouse fixed
> *


It's all the way fixed now


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:35 AM~16758449
> *I haven't seen it
> *


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1597058809.html
i personally think its too much theres one on there for like 29950 r somethin like tht


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:39 AM~16758465
> *It's all the way fixed now
> *


 :werd: haha gangsta gump lol idk it jus makes me laugh the other one is funny too they like make him out to be a creeper


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:38 AM~16758462
> *Here ya go and I watched it and they had other scenario's like this that were funny
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1597544630.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:39 AM~16758466
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1597058809.html
> i personally think its too much theres one on there for like 29950 r somethin like tht
> *




:wow: Theres full show cars down in NM that are cheaper then that? Rag Tops are a hot commodity now a days


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:44 AM~16758479
> *:wow: Theres full show cars down in NM that are cheaper then that? Rag Tops are a hot commodity now a days
> *


for those prices that bitch would have to be perfect and the way I want it I can't see paying 30gs or more to say it's a solid car to restore or a solid car that I like but I want to change this or that you know what I mean?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1586753463.html


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:44 AM~16758479
> *:wow: Theres full show cars down in NM that are cheaper then that? Rag Tops are a hot commodity now a days
> *


haha its i kno the dudes daughter i told her i dnt think its gonna sell for tht much an if it does itll be to someone tht has pockets as big as their leg filled with 100s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:47 AM~16758491
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1586753463.html
> *


I knew that car was close just didn't know where it went to


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:49 AM~16758496
> *I knew that car was close just didn't know where it went to
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:47 AM~16758490
> *for those prices that bitch would have to be perfect and the way I want it I can't see paying 30gs or more to say it's a solid car to restore or a solid car that I like but I want to change this or that you know what I mean?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:47 AM~16758491
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1586753463.html
> *


is tht 62 frm the springs???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:53 AM~16758506
> *is tht 62 frm the springs???
> *



It was.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:51 AM~16758503
> *:werd:
> *


i kno wat u mean an honestly i would leave it blak an either the top or the intrior would have to change cuz i like tho rag top to match the seas. not if tht was a 59 for tht price hard top o boy i wouldnt mind at all haha


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:53 AM~16758509
> *It was.
> *


i remember it at a show a while back it was clean an then i saw it on cl for like 22000


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 06:56 AM~16758520
> *i remember it at a show a while back it was clean an then i saw it on cl for like 22000
> *



I think its a steal at $15k :cheesy:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:59 AM~16758527
> *I think its a steal at $15k  :cheesy:
> *


o yea haha im lookin at the albuquerque cl an theres a 58 wagon an it looks like a 50 buick grill... WTF?????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:01 AM~16758534
> *o yea haha im lookin at the albuquerque cl an theres a 58 wagon an it looks like a 50 buick grill... WTF?????
> *



Some crazy rides down there....some clean cars for a decent price


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:07 AM~16758548
> *Some crazy rides down there....some clean cars for a decent price
> *


hell yea theres a 51 truck like no motor an tranny for 1700 thas not bad at all considerin the work thas been done to it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:09 AM~16758558
> *hell yea theres a 51 truck like no motor an tranny for 1700 thas not bad at all considerin the work thas been done to it
> *



 Now you know where to go for your next ride! 

ROAD TRIP


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:11 AM~16758566
> * Now you know where to go for your next ride!
> 
> ROAD TRIP
> *


hahaha yes please lol i dnt kno if ill be gettin one till im done with the bomba tho. theres a nice fleetwood dwn there my homeboy wants is the champeign color one he wanna trade his 64 for one but idk if he could


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:15 AM~16758576
> *hahaha  yes please lol i dnt kno if ill be gettin one till im done with the bomba tho. theres a nice fleetwood dwn there my homeboy wants is the champeign color one he wanna trade his 64 for one but idk if he could
> *



Only one way to find out


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:18 AM~16758588
> *Only one way to find out
> *


damn right lol i heard big lokote lives dwn there now i always wanted to meet him anyways lol haha jk i had to swnd tht dudee an email about it


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

one of our shirts we got new colors tho... no idividual resolutions lol jus car club ones :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:20 AM~16758594
> *damn right lol i heard big lokote lives dwn there now i always wanted to meet him anyways lol haha jk i had to swnd tht dudee an email about it
> *



:biggrin: Right on homie, gotta wrap up my work so I can get home and nap. I will talk to you later


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:35 AM~16758646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:37 AM~16758651
> *:biggrin:  Right on homie, gotta wrap up my work so I can get home and nap. I will talk to you later
> *


take it easy big homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:34 PM~16756945
> *Me and my sons putting in some work today
> 
> 
> ...


thats what lowriding is all about, 2 me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 03:57 AM~16758110
> *heres dome more of my car pix i still got the bomba but the rest r history :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the Elco and yes I do believe itz Resting in Pieces now!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 1 2010, 08:49 AM~16759007
> *
> *


whats up gato


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2010, 08:50 AM~16759023
> *whats up gato
> *





WHAT UP BROTHA HOW U BEEN...........U GOING 2 PHX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 1 2010, 08:56 AM~16759050
> *WHAT UP BROTHA HOW U BEEN...........U GOING 2 PHX :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ive been good bRO , idk about phoenix yet


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 07:43 AM~16758955
> *I remember the Elco and yes I do believe itz Resting in Pieces now!!!
> *


thas so depressing im really not happy with the guy tht got it from me


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 1 2010, 07:34 AM~16758890
> *thats what lowriding is all about, 2 me
> *


makes me think of me an my papaa but we dnt gotta camera crew yet :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:15 AM~16759150
> *thas so depressing im really not happy with the guy tht got it from me
> *


Tharen got it from you right???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Elco's wit' LS fronts are sexy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO???


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 08:39 AM~16759265
> *Tharen got it from you right???
> *


idk maybe he traded me some piece of shit lincoln for it. he can say it was a good car all he wants but good cars dnt fuckin catch fire when u start them an dnt gotta be trailered anywhere  i jus took the rims off an junked tht car but i did hear tht the parts on that elco went to a bunch of different other cars r somethin like tht. i shoulda jus told him to put tht thing back on the thailer an go home but i was 16 didnt care then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:39 AM~16759616
> *idk maybe he traded me some piece of shit lincoln for it. he can say it was a good car all he wants but good cars dnt fuckin catch fire when u start them an dnt gotta be trailered anywhere  i jus took the rims off an junked tht car but i did hear tht the parts on that elco went to a bunch of different other cars r somethin like tht. i shoulda jus told him to put tht thing back on the thailer an go home but i was 16 didnt care then
> *


That sucks,last I heard about that car was (Elco) Damn this gonna be the shit.i'm doing this this and this for somebody on it and there is so much money into it.
Now it's junk?
What happened?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 09:46 AM~16759669
> *That sucks,last I heard about that car was (Elco) Damn this gonna be the shit.i'm doing this this and this for somebody on it and there is so much money into it.
> Now it's junk?
> What happened?
> *


i guess the clowns tht got it from me didnt like the 20" flip down in the roof an thought it would be a good idea to cut it off dnt kno if they tacked in supports for the body an frame r not shit i miss tht car alot i kept it clean when i had it a vacuumed an washed it every other day till i decided to sell it. i was doin a 3 wheel an the bettery hit a tranny cooling line an knocked a whole in the radiator an i was 16 no job so i jus said o well ill get another :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:52 AM~16759717
> *i guess the clowns tht got it from me didnt like the 20" flip down in the roof an thought it would be a good idea to cut it off dnt kno if they tacked in supports for the body an frame r not shit i miss tht car alot i kept it clean when i had it a vacuumed an washed it every other day till i decided to sell it. i was doin a 3 wheel an the bettery hit a tranny cooling line an knocked a whole in the radiator an i was 16 no job so i jus said o well ill get another :uh:
> *


That sucks sorry to hear that.
But good thing you learned a lesson early instead of later with more money invested or just more time and compassion about the ride. :happysad:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

REST IT SALTY WATER!!!!!!!!!!! thas the junk i got an thas the only pic i got of it too usually i take mad pix but not when i get one an it catches on fire!! JUNKED!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 09:54 AM~16759738
> *That sucks sorry to hear that.
> But good thing you learned a lesson early instead of later with more money invested or just more time and compassion about the ride. :happysad:
> *


thats tru haha ever the truck i traded for tht idk if u ever seen it its a lil red isuzu tht says my wet dream on the back, i drove tht truck back from michigan when i was 15 lol :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:56 AM~16759756
> *thats tru haha ever the truck i traded for tht idk if u ever seen it its a lil red isuzu tht says my wet dream on the back, i drove tht truck back from michigan when i was 15 lol :biggrin:
> *


You trade a guy named Jeff for that truck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:54 AM~16759740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this ride looks familiar.....small world out here :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 09:58 AM~16759768
> *You trade a guy named Jeff for that truck?
> *


yea he lived out in greeley, i heard some things about tht truck too and tht dudee still owes me a battery charger lol


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16759778
> *Wow this ride looks familiar.....small world out here :biggrin:
> *


that was a pic tht was sent to me haha i never even registered tht thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16759781
> *yea he lived out in greeley, i heard some things about tht truck too and tht dudee still owes me a battery charger lol
> *


Yeah that's him,he's cool people.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 10:00 AM~16759789
> *that was a pic tht was sent to me haha i never even registered tht thing
> *


That's a shame,what caused the fire?


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 10:00 AM~16759791
> *Yeah that's him,he's cool people.
> *


he seemed pretty legit we talked for a while im just not really fond of tht tharin guy. haha it was funny right when we got back into loveland with tht elco we got stopped for not havin tags


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 10:01 AM~16759795
> *That's a shame,what caused the fire?
> *


idk to be honest i jus called up my dad an had his homeboy take it to the shredder i was pissed i have no idea how or wat started it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 10:03 AM~16759807
> *he seemed pretty legit we talked for a while im just not really fond of tht tharin guy. haha it was funny right when we got back into loveland with tht elco we got stopped for not havin tags
> *


I don't think is was Tharen's fault I think he got it from another guy.
I heard another guy that bought the LS elco dumped a shitload of money into it.So you aint the only one that got burnt on that ride homie.
I know that don't make it any better,but the car was suppose to be headed in a good way.
I just don't know what happened from there :dunno:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 AM~16759865
> *I don't think is was Tharen's fault I think he got it from another guy.
> I heard another guy that bought the LS elco dumped a shitload of money into it.So you aint the only one that got burnt on that ride homie.
> I know that don't make it any better,but the car was suppose to be headed in a good way.
> ...


idk man like when i got it the whole set up was brand new all the batteries even under the hood rebuilt motor tranny frame was stress pointed a arms extednded new rims timres had some lil10" kickers it was nice man i just dny kno my dad talkd to tharin about when he had tht 62 4 dr i think an i guess he said they tried to make it a cinvertable... i get alot of shit about gettin rid of some of my cars theres a few a cpl pages back u probably seen a couple around.... its kinda funny a 15/16 yr old wheelin an dealin with the big boys haha. well i gotta go to the doc ill hit u guys up later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 11:13 AM~16759902
> *idk man like when i got it the whole set up was brand new all the batteries even under the hood rebuilt motor tranny frame was stress pointed a arms extednded new rims timres had some lil10" kickers it was nice man i just dny kno my dad talkd to tharin about when he had tht 62 4 dr i think an i guess he said they tried to make it a cinvertable... i get alot of shit about gettin rid of some of my cars theres a few a cpl  pages back u probably seen a couple around.... its kinda funny a 15/16 yr old wheelin an dealin with the big boys haha. well i gotta go to the doc ill hit u guys up later
> *


I went to see the Elco when they came back and it looked good!!! I didn't see it after that other than pics of when they airbrushed the blue rag on the top or whatever... that was after he sold it!!! 

The Lincoln use to be Randy's before he traded Tharen and I don't know much about it but I rode in it a couple of times and I know Randy use to drive that shit everywhere!!! 

But :dunno:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:19 AM~16759940
> *I went to see the Elco when they came back and it looked good!!! I didn't see it after that other than pics of when they airbrushed the blue rag on the top or whatever... that was after he sold it!!!
> 
> The Lincoln use to be Randy's before he traded Tharen and I don't know much about it but I rode in it a couple of times and I know Randy use to drive that shit everywhere!!!
> ...


idk man its history haha my dad was furious about tht trade with the lincoln and he still mad about tht elco gettin traded off cuz he was part owner of it an in california when it happened an jus a buch of family bull but chale do u kno who he sold it to???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 11:23 AM~16759967
> *idk man its history haha my dad was furious about tht trade with the lincoln and he still mad about tht elco gettin traded off cuz he was part owner of it an in california when it happened an jus a buch of family bull but chale do u kno who he sold it to???
> *


I think homeboy they sold the Elco to is locked up now???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 09:40 AM~16759271
> *Elco's wit' LS fronts are sexy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


There okay I think if you do them You need to do something with the back bumper like get a roll pan or something because an all plastic front bumper and a rear chrome does not match thats just my opinion on that.Thats why I don't like roll pans on trucks then a chrome front bumper


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 10:23 AM~16759967
> *idk man its history haha my dad was furious about tht trade with the lincoln and he still mad about tht elco gettin traded off cuz he was part owner of it an in california when it happened an jus a buch of family bull but chale do u kno who he sold it to???
> *



that elco was a rust buckit its in the junk yard with the top cut off we stripped it and built a 79 cut outta the parts thats the car we brushed the blue rag on u should never traded if your daddy was gonna get mad :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 12:55 PM~16760779
> *There okay I think if you do them You need to do something with the back bumper like get a roll pan or something because an all plastic front bumper and a rear chrome does not match thats just my opinion on that.Thats why I don't like roll pans on trucks then a chrome front bumper
> *


I see your point but they are sick wit' the LS front end, If I had an Elco I would HAVE to put the LS front on it... and thatz a good idea about the roll pan!!! never thought of that!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 10:23 AM~16759967
> *idk man its history haha my dad was furious about tht trade with the lincoln and he still mad about tht elco gettin traded off cuz he was part owner of it an in california when it happened an jus a buch of family bull but chale do u kno who he sold it to???
> *



im bout to pull this ****** skirt up....

for one tharins gonna get on here in a while an put u in check you didnt build a lik on that car the frame no stress points where wraped just extendid a arms the rack was just welded to the bed the frame was cracked on the driver side ear and was welded over the interior was wack ass LV look like a first grader did it there was bondo every where the clip was fiberglassed back together right in the center it did have good 350 motor and setup but shit the licoln was clean driven daily for a couple years by the homies looks like someone dont know how to take care of cars if u got shit with no setup cathin on fire tharin sold that elco before he took it off the trailer from loveland for 4500 to the og homie and we got fucked up one day at my shop and cut the top off mobed it like that for a while then got anouther frame straped it painted it murals the whole nine took that elco off the priginal frame put it on a rotisary and it was a wrap SO MUCH RUST we took it to the junk yard put that frame under a 78 cut blue rag down the center bottom line you traded cant cry about spilled milk :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 12:59 PM~16760809
> *that elco was a rust buckit its in the junk yard with the top cut off we stripped it and built a 79 cut outta the parts thats the car we brushed the blue rag on u should never traded if your daddy was gonna get mad  :0
> *


my bad I thought the elco had got that treatment!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:20 PM~16761003
> *im bout to pull this ****** skirt up....
> 
> for one tharins gonna get on here in a while an put u in check you didnt build a lik on that car the frame no stress points where wraped just extendid a arms the rack was just welded to the bed  the frame was cracked on the driver side ear and was welded over the interior was wack ass LV look like a first grader did it there was bondo every where the clip was fiberglassed back together right in the center it did have good 350 motor and setup but shit the licoln was clean driven daily for a couple years by the homies looks like someone dont know how to take care of cars if u got shit with no setup cathin on fire tharin sold that elco before he took it off the trailer from loveland for 4500 to the og homie and we got fucked up one day at my shop and cut the top off mobed it like that for a while then got anouther frame straped it painted it murals the whole nine took that elco off the priginal frame put it on a rotisary and it was a wrap SO MUCH RUST we took it to the junk yard put that frame under a 78 cut blue rag down the center bottom line you traded cant cry about spilled milk :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

seen the new toy fez :0   :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

What up colorado ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:23 PM~16761023
> *seen the new toy fez :0      :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:23 PM~16761026
> *What up colorado ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 12:23 PM~16761026
> *What up colorado ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

been a while since i been on here i would say whats new but umm a year and half later im sure alots new


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone know where i can find a passenger turnsignal for a euro clip cutty? i found my fender and hood just need the lense and i should be rollen for the summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:31 PM~16761117
> *anyone know where i can find a passenger turnsignal for a euro clip cutty? i found my fender and hood just need the lense and i should be rollen for the summer
> *


I had to buy one brand new for $45!!! Them fuckers are hard to find!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 01:19 PM~16760992
> *I see your point but they are sick wit' the LS front end, If I had an Elco I would HAVE to put the LS front on it... and thatz a good idea about the roll pan!!! never thought of that!!!
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:31 PM~16761117
> *anyone know where i can find a passenger turnsignal for a euro clip cutty? i found my fender and hood just need the lense and i should be rollen for the summer
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 01:36 PM~16761171
> *I had to buy one brand new for $45!!! Them fuckers are hard to find!!!
> *


 45 isnt to bad where did u find it brand new from?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

what up big ceez hows d town coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:51 PM~16761286
> *45 isnt to bad where did u find it brand new from?
> *


http://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?cPath=...79e940e7f139f59
Well it says $55 now... :dunno:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 01:53 PM~16761308
> *http://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?cPath=...79e940e7f139f59
> Well it says $55 now...  :dunno:
> *


ha ha just my luck it would go up ten bucks thanks fes


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 11:59 AM~16760809
> *that elco was a rust buckit its in the junk yard with the top cut off we stripped it and built a 79 cut outta the parts thats the car we brushed the blue rag on u should never traded if your daddy was gonna get mad  :0
> *


yea dawg it was nice when i had it, an i was 16 at the time an he was in la so i jus didnt want shit to do wit it anymore


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

alright im outta here gotta go do a few things to get this job u know tb test reading stupid crap lol u all have a good one :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:55 PM~16761322
> *ha ha just my luck it would go up ten bucks thanks fes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 12:20 PM~16761003
> *im bout to pull this ****** skirt up....
> 
> for one tharins gonna get on here in a while an put u in check you didnt build a lik on that car the frame no stress points where wraped just extendid a arms the rack was just welded to the bed  the frame was cracked on the driver side ear and was welded over the interior was wack ass LV look like a first grader did it there was bondo every where the clip was fiberglassed back together right in the center it did have good 350 motor and setup but shit the licoln was clean driven daily for a couple years by the homies looks like someone dont know how to take care of cars if u got shit with no setup cathin on fire tharin sold that elco before he took it off the trailer from loveland for 4500 to the og homie and we got fucked up one day at my shop and cut the top off mobed it like that for a while then got anouther frame straped it painted it murals the whole nine took that elco off the priginal frame put it on a rotisary and it was a wrap SO MUCH RUST we took it to the junk yard put that frame under a 78 cut blue rag down the center bottom line you traded cant cry about spilled milk :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


ok im not a ***** u have no idea who i am alright. yea i didnt do work on tht thing but idc he didnt build it either an y get on here an put me in check he been to my house before he knows where i stay. i dnt care wat who did with it i jus dnt like the fact tht i got some piece of shit lincoln outta the deal didnt even really getta check it out b4 the elco was gone, come up here homeboy put ur money where ur finger tips r...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 01:52 PM~16761296
> *what up big ceez hows d town coming along?
> *



Gettin things lined up up here. We should be out by May


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 1 2010, 02:02 PM~16761395
> *alright im outta here gotta go do a few things to get this job u know tb test reading stupid crap lol u all have a good one  :wave:
> *



Have a good one homie. See ya soon brother!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 01:06 PM~16761446
> *ok im not a ***** u have no idea who i am alright. yea i didnt do work on tht thing but idc he didnt build it either an y get on here an put me in check he been to my house before he knows where i stay. i dnt care wat who did with it i jus dnt like the fact tht i got some piece of shit lincoln outta the deal didnt even really getta check it out b4 the elco was gone, come up here homeboy put ur money where ur finger tips r...
> *


s/n>dimepiececaprice
"THE ELCO WAS A RUST BUCKIT FAT BOY DONT BE SAYIN MY NAME ON HERE THIS IS THAREN U TRADED NOW UR CRYING YOUR A KID GET OUTTA HERE IF YOU WANT SOMETHIN YOU KNOW MY NUMBER KIDS SHOULDNT PLAY WITH CARS AND CATCH THEM ON FIRE"


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

que onda marcos :wave:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16761528
> *s/n>dimepiececaprice
> "THE ELCO WAS A RUST BUCKIT FAT BOY DONT BE SAYIN MY NAME ON HERE THIS IS THAREN U TRADED NOW UR CRYING YOUR A KID GET OUTTA HERE IF YOU WANT SOMETHIN YOU KNOW MY NUMBER KIDS SHOULDNT PLAY WITH CARS AND CATCH THEM ON FIRE"
> *


i dnt got ur number actually but ill send a pm wit mine


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:17 PM~16761535
> *que onda marcos :wave:
> *


What up homie what u up 2!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16761528
> *s/n>dimepiececaprice
> "THE ELCO WAS A RUST BUCKIT FAT BOY DONT BE SAYIN MY NAME ON HERE THIS IS THAREN U TRADED NOW UR CRYING YOUR A KID GET OUTTA HERE IF YOU WANT SOMETHIN YOU KNOW MY NUMBER KIDS SHOULDNT PLAY WITH CARS AND CATCH THEM ON FIRE"
> *


an by the way it caught itself on fire all i did was start the ho an next thing i kno theres flames an shit under the hood i dnt realy see how tht was my fault at all


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ROY WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 1 2010, 01:34 PM~16761707
> *ROY WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW?
> *


Not much what up?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:38 PM~16761743
> *Not much what up?
> *


GOING TO BE A NICE DAY. MAYBE , I WILL HEAD DOWN IN THE MORNING TO DO THAT TAG THING.
THE EMISSION PEOLPLE CAN GO FUCK THEMSELFS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 1 2010, 01:40 PM~16761757
> *GOING TO BE A NICE DAY. MAYBE , I WILL HEAD DOWN IN THE MORNING TO DO THAT TAG THING.
> THE EMISSION PEOLPLE CAN GO FUCK THEMSELFS.
> *


Let me know I should be here or at the bowling alley


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:41 PM~16761768
> *Let me know I should be here or at the bowling alley
> *


THE BOWLING ALLEY IN THE MORNING?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16761528
> *s/n>dimepiececaprice
> "THE ELCO WAS A RUST BUCKIT FAT BOY DONT BE SAYIN MY NAME ON HERE THIS IS THAREN U TRADED NOW UR CRYING YOUR A KID GET OUTTA HERE IF YOU WANT SOMETHIN YOU KNOW MY NUMBER KIDS SHOULDNT PLAY WITH CARS AND CATCH THEM ON FIRE"
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 1 2010, 01:42 PM~16761777
> *THE BOWLING ALLEY IN THE MORNING?
> *


Yeah I got league on Wednesday so I go the day before in the morning while the lanes are wet(like in league) and practice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 01:47 PM~16761826
> *:drama:
> *


x2 it's been awhile :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 01:49 PM~16761855
> *Yeah I got league on Wednesday so I go the day before in the morning while the lanes are wet(like in league) and practice
> *


must be nice


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 01:50 PM~16761862
> *x2 it's been awhile :biggrin:
> *


i know


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:49 PM~16761855
> *Yeah I got league on Wednesday so I go the day before in the morning while the lanes are wet(like in league) and practice
> *


  
CAN YOU PM ME YOUR INFO AGAIN. I NEED TO GET SOME INSURANCE AT YOUR ADDRESS. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 01:50 PM~16761864
> *must be nice
> *


hey it's only $1 a game before noon :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 01:51 PM~16761875
> *i know
> *


sent


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 01:56 PM~16761920
> *sent
> *


ok :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 1 2010, 01:20 PM~16761003
> *im bout to pull this ****** skirt up....
> 
> for one tharins gonna get on here in a while an put u in check you didnt build a lik on that car the frame no stress points where wraped just extendid a arms the rack was just welded to the bed  the frame was cracked on the driver side ear and was welded over the interior was wack ass LV look like a first grader did it there was bondo every where the clip was fiberglassed back together right in the center it did have good 350 motor and setup but shit the licoln was clean driven daily for a couple years by the homies looks like someone dont know how to take care of cars if u got shit with no setup cathin on fire tharin sold that elco before he took it off the trailer from loveland for 4500 to the og homie and we got fucked up one day at my shop and cut the top off mobed it like that for a while then got anouther frame straped it painted it murals the whole nine took that elco off the priginal frame put it on a rotisary and it was a wrap SO MUCH RUST we took it to the junk yard put that frame under a 78 cut blue rag down the center bottom line you traded cant cry about spilled milk :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


an elco frame will not fit any other g body so you wrapped the wrong frame and it wouldn't have worked any way.Just my .02


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 01:58 PM~16761929
> *ok  :uh:
> *


My bad i meant sent to Chuckles :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well off to Wally World I go


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:01 PM~16761964
> *My bad i meant sent to Chuckles :happysad:
> *


Whats good Roy?What up Paul?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 01:58 PM~16761941
> *an elco frame will not fit any other g body so you wrapped the wrong frame and it wouldn't have worked any way.Just my .02
> *



:0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 04:01 PM~16761964
> *My bad i meant sent to Chuckles :happysad:
> *


THANKS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 03:02 PM~16761978
> *:0
> *


I'm not taking sides I"m just stating the truth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 02:02 PM~16761974
> *Whats good Roy?What up Paul?
> *


What up Big Larry and yeah you should know if that frame fits or not  
You built one from the ground up


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 02:03 PM~16761993
> *I'm not taking sides I"m just stating the truth
> *



I know Homie!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:05 PM~16762008
> *What up Big Larry and yeah you should know if that frame fits or not
> You built one from the ground up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 02:02 PM~16761974
> *Whats good Roy?What up Paul?
> *


not much Larry, just getting ready to fly to texas and watch them rockets :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss


What up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 02:08 PM~16762033
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que eh lo que hay Boricua


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 03:08 PM~16762033
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, greenmerc77, fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, cl1965ss
> What up everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 02:08 PM~16762029
> *not much Larry, just getting ready to fly to texas and watch them rockets  :biggrin:
> *


To play the Raptors?
why not just wait til the 27th to see a real game :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 03:08 PM~16762029
> *not much Larry, just getting ready to fly to texas and watch them rockets  :biggrin:
> *


man and your harrassing Roy over a $1 game of bowling you too much foo :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a safe flight Paul


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:10 PM~16762048
> *To play the Raptors?
> why not just wait til the 27th to see a real game :biggrin:
> *


because he wants to see them win... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16762026
> *:drama:
> *


pass the popcorn please :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 02:10 PM~16762051
> *man and your harrassing Roy over a $1 game of bowling you too much foo :biggrin:
> *


ya know :happysad: 
But he's got connections....that fool will just get pushed outta the plane at 30k feet.....you seen them vids :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 03:11 PM~16762059
> *pass the popcorn please :biggrin:
> *


here you go!!! :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 02:11 PM~16762057
> *because he wants to see them win...  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


They play the Nuggets on the 15th also :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:13 PM~16762073
> *They play the Nuggets on the 15th also :0
> *


Well Paul don't go on the 15th, you'll be disappointed after the game!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 1 2010, 03:12 PM~16762062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you any more ju ju b's :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

24 packs of Corona are only 19.99 at Costco
And 20 packs of Bud y Bud light are only 13.99
:biggrin:
I found a new sanctuary


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 03:14 PM~16762084
> *I LOL'd
> thank you any more ju ju b's :cheesy:
> *


 :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well off to do more shopping everyone have a good one and take care Paul we'll see ya when you get back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:14 PM~16762088
> *24 packs of Corona are only 19.99 at Costco
> And 20 packs of Bud y Bud light are only 13.99
> :biggrin:
> ...


I need a Costco card


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 03:15 PM~16762096
> *well off to do more shopping everyone have a good one and take care Paul we'll see ya when you get back
> *


I don' t have money to go shopping


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 02:47 AM~16758096
> *does anyone know where wither one of these r??? i brought the truck back from michigan when i was 15 an i miss it alot, an that cutty was my first car with switches. got it when i was 14 let me kno wassup witt  it pleaseeeeee  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that truck went to one of our members up in greeley as well as the white elco


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 01:58 PM~16761941
> *an elco frame will not fit any other g body so you wrapped the wrong frame and it wouldn't have worked any way.Just my .02
> *


my dad wanted tht frame to graft it to my bomba


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 1 2010, 02:09 PM~16762042
> *Que eh lo que hay Boricua
> *



What up Homie!!! How ya been bro??


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 02:11 PM~16762059
> *pass the popcorn please :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 1 2010, 02:17 PM~16762103
> *that truck went to one of our members up in greeley as well as the white elco
> *


i trede jeff the truck for the white elco


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 02:09 PM~16762043
> *:wave:
> *



What up Boricua!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 03:20 PM~16762136
> *What up Boricua!!
> *


Que pajo!!! A lil' action on here today!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 02:20 PM~16762133
> *i trede jeff the truck for the white elco
> *


yea i remember now...Jeff has done so many deals i have a hard time keeping track


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 1 2010, 02:45 PM~16762299
> *yea i remember now...Jeff has done so many deals i have a hard time keeping track
> *


its all good bro ha i kno the feelin but wit my own shit haha i have a hard time rememberin some of the shit i had. jeff was a pretty legit dudee u kno wat he did wit that isuzu???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 02:37 PM~16762243
> *Que pajo!!! A lil' action on here today!!!
> *


I know!!!! Ain't been this much action since SWIPH's been on :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 1 2010, 02:45 PM~16762299
> *yea i remember now...Jeff has done so many deals i have a hard time keeping track
> *



:roflmao:



Wuz good wit ya Homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 04:13 PM~16762505
> *I know!!!! Ain't been this much action since SWIPH's been on :cheesy:
> *


Just got a letter from Swiph today


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 03:33 PM~16762644
> *Just got a letter from Swiph today
> *


how he doin??? u gotta adress i wanna write him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16762964
> *how he doin??? u gotta adress i wanna write him
> *


yeah I'll pm it to you a lil' later!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:53 AM~16758327
> *A cat over at ShowTime was supposed to do the body work for me, wrap the frame, 4 pump it, telescopic drive shaft, batteries, the works. Paid homie $6k to do everything that was including equipment. When I got the car shipped to me, nothing was done. The pumps and equipment were in the trunk but no rack, no drive shaft, no wrap, he stole the OG Steering Wheel, only half my batteries, no body work, nada. Apparently the guy was jackin chit left and right from ShowTime as well and got fired. Hard Lesson Learned  :banghead:
> *


Thats messed up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:53 AM~16758327
> *A cat over at ShowTime was supposed to do the body work for me, wrap the frame, 4 pump it, telescopic drive shaft, batteries, the works. Paid homie $6k to do everything that was including equipment. When I got the car shipped to me, nothing was done. The pumps and equipment were in the trunk but no rack, no drive shaft, no wrap, he stole the OG Steering Wheel, only half my batteries, no body work, nada. Apparently the guy was jackin chit left and right from ShowTime as well and got fired. Hard Lesson Learned  :banghead:
> *


If Showtime fired the guy, did they make things right wit' you???


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

much love for SO-CO, RO family...

whats good CO riderz...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 05:29 PM~16763080
> *If Showtime fired the guy, did they make things right wit' you???
> *



No, homie only gave Showtime enough money for the equipment so they felt like the deal was done on the side and he just happened to work for them at the time the deal was made. They were cool about it and really apologetic but we just called it a wash since the guy did them dirty too. Tough lesson learned. My hopes and dreams crushed at that moment because I trusted someone else.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:58 PM~16763315
> *No, homie only gave Showtime enough money for the equipment so they felt like the deal was done on the side and he just happened to work for them at the time the deal was made. They were cool about it and really apologetic but we just called it a wash since the guy did them dirty too. Tough lesson learned. My hopes and dreams crushed at that moment because I trusted someone else.....
> *


That sucks homie!!! It sucks that ryderz do ryderz dirty, and it seems to happen alot!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 04:58 PM~16763315
> *No, homie only gave Showtime enough money for the equipment so they felt like the deal was done on the side and he just happened to work for them at the time the deal was made. They were cool about it and really apologetic but we just called it a wash since the guy did them dirty too. Tough lesson learned. My hopes and dreams crushed at that moment because I trusted someone else.....
> *



Sucks Homie!!! But like you said lesson learned, 1 I'm sure you won't repeat, we've all been burnt at some point  

How you been bro??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 05:12 PM~16763418
> *That sucks homie!!! It sucks that ryderz do ryderz dirty, and it seems to happen alot!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16763551
> *Sucks Homie!!! But like you said lesson learned, 1 I'm sure you won't repeat, we've all been burnt at some point
> 
> How you been bro??
> *



Yea, that's why I do the mojority of all my work. Like they say, if you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself.

Been good homie, how are you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:32 PM~16763607
> *Yea, that's why I do the mojority of all my work. Like they say, if you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself.
> 
> Been good homie, how are you?
> *


Damn last night homie I was tired at like 2:30 am now thats early so I figured I'd crash hard but hell now I tossed and turned again it's starting to suck I'm tired now but we'll see if I'm able to sleep.. How are you doing?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:38 PM~16763661
> *Damn last night homie I was tired at like 2:30 am now thats early so I figured I'd crash hard but hell now I tossed and turned again it's starting to suck I'm tired now but we'll see if I'm able to sleep.. How are you doing?
> *


I slept for about 3 hours today so I'm a lil tired. What time do you work tonight? You gotta get some rest homie, no sleep will get you sick.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 04:22 PM~16763039
> *yeah I'll pm it to you a lil' later!!!
> *


gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:18 PM~16764159
> *gracias homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

ima be talkin to some club members tonite to get u guys approx. dates on some show-b-q's i have an idea tho tht jus might work...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Mar 1 2010, 07:20 PM~16764202
> *ima be talkin to some club members tonite to get u guys approx. dates on some show-b-q's i have an idea tho tht jus might work...
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone else see the moon tonite?? It looks huge! :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

progress from the EAST COAST GOODTIMES

































































ORGINAL GM


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

suup yall


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 1 2010, 09:21 PM~16765769
> *progress from the EAST COAST GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16765908
> *suup yall
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 1 2010, 08:41 PM~16766012
> *:wave:
> *



aint shit shakin but the leaves in the tree :biggrin: 

waitin on my chrome to get back  

i had a dream about my 3 wheeling and the look on people faces when they see her fall over and see a chrome drive shaft spinin :wow:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16766192
> *
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16766145
> *aint shit shakin but the leaves in the tree  :biggrin:
> 
> waitin on my chrome to get back
> ...


Aint nothing like posting up on 3 at an intersection (with full chrome undies)on someone who just tried to hit switches on you. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 1 2010, 09:48 PM~16766145
> *aint shit shakin but the leaves in the tree  :biggrin:
> 
> waitin on my chrome to get back
> ...


thatz what im talking about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16766324
> *whats up buddy
> *


waiting for my buddy to call me back


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 1 2010, 11:14 PM~16767403
> *waiting for my buddy to call me back
> *



OK


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16767486
> *OK
> *


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Just passing thru ~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Just dropped in to say what up to "719"


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how you doing Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:46 PM~16763750
> *I slept for about 3 hours today so I'm a lil tired. What time do you work tonight? You gotta get some rest homie, no sleep will get you sick.
> *


I go in from 12am to 8am so not too bad I slept good now its about time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 2 2010, 12:32 AM~16768500
> *how you doing Larry?
> *


Real good Chris how are you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 1 2010, 11:34 PM~16768513
> *Real good Chris how are you?
> *


good, just working and trying to get this "Show and Shine" together and successful


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 1 2010, 11:36 PM~16768546
> *good, just working and trying to get this "Show and Shine" together and successful
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16768565
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up Izzy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 2 2010, 12:36 AM~16768546
> *good, just working and trying to get this "Show and Shine" together and successful
> *


when is that gonna take place?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 12:33 AM~16768509
> *I go in from 12am to 8am so not too bad I slept good now its about time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:12 AM~16768852
> *when is that gonna take place?
> *



June 27th :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:26 AM~16768951
> *June 27th  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the picnic date right or is it not a picnic anymore just a show n shine?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:29 AM~16768973
> *Thats the picnic date right or is it not a picnic anymore just a show n shine?
> *



Thats the Show n Shine and I am sure we will do a picnic as well


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 02:26 AM~16768951
> *June 27th  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 12:26 AM~16768951
> *June 27th  :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT BE BACK FOR THAT ONE SAME PARK AS LAST YEAR?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 2 2010, 03:06 AM~16769166
> *MIGHT BE BACK FOR THAT ONE SAME PARK AS LAST YEAR?
> *


Don't forget your empty mountain dew bottle for the beer. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 01:08 AM~16769176
> *Don't forget your empty mountain dew bottle for the beer. :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK WITH A CAP ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 2 2010, 03:11 AM~16769188
> *IT WAS A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK WITH A CAP ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Oh i forgot, you are rich and can afford the good stuff. :biggrin: I had a mountain dew bottle :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 2 2010, 02:06 AM~16769166
> *MIGHT BE BACK FOR THAT ONE SAME PARK AS LAST YEAR?
> *



The Show N Shine we be held at Mr Biggs on the 27th. I will have to talk to Chris about the bar b que though. Will be good to finally meet you tho Wrinkles!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 02:26 AM~16769254
> *The Show N Shine we be held at Mr Biggs on the 27th. I will have to talk to Chris about the bar b que though. Will be good to finally meet you tho Wrinkles!
> *


Okay I heard about it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 02:34 AM~16769279
> *Okay I heard about it
> *



Hope to see you there homie!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 03:41 AM~16769311
> *Hope to see you there homie!
> *


We will call in sick for him. :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 02:42 AM~16769313
> *We will call in sick for him. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 02:41 AM~16769311
> *Hope to see you there homie!
> *


I'm sure I'll be there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LIL is going off line in 9 minutes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:21 AM~16769471
> *LIL is going off line in 9 minutes
> *



Went by quick!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16769505
> *Went by quick!
> *


sure did


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 05:50 AM~16769523
> *sure did
> *



Feelin rested today homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:09 AM~16769566
> *Feelin rested today homie?
> *


I got a little sleepy around 2:30 but I feel good now. It seems as if a guy is tired in the middle of the shift but wired up once you get home and that sux.how you feeling?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 06:14 AM~16769576
> *I got a little sleepy around 2:30 but I feel good now. It seems as if a guy is tired in the middle of the shift but wired up once you get home and that sux.how you feeling?
> *



Been keeping busy so staying awake. And yea, I feel ya. Always tired during my shift but when I get home im wide awake. :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:18 AM~16769583
> *Been keeping busy so staying awake. And yea, I feel ya. Always tired during my shift but when I get home im wide awake.  :wow:
> *


When I get home the body is saying lets sleep and the mind is saying it's morning time and so far the mind is winning.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 06:23 AM~16769591
> *When I get home the body is saying lets sleep and the mind is saying it's morning time and so far the mind is winning.
> *


 :roflmao: I hear ya homie, especially if my kids are up when I get home, I just want to rough house with them. Or if its a nice day, I go straight to the garage. Not sure if working on my shit half asleep is a good idea tho :420:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Chuck, I see your up early!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

page 2


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 1 2010, 10:28 PM~16767622
> *Just passing thru ~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Just dropped in to say what up to "719"
> *


*I GOT YOU PERRITO...* :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!

I got this stuff for sale on craigslist for 60. Anybody have a use for it hit me up.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16771869
> *Wut up CO!
> 
> I got this stuff for sale on craigslist for 60. Anybody have a use for it hit me up.
> ...



Throw a post up on the CLA website too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 07:17 AM~16769750
> *:roflmao: I hear ya homie, especially if my kids are up when I get home, I just want to rough house with them. Or if its a nice day, I go straight to the garage. Not sure if working on my shit half asleep is a good idea tho :420:
> *


so how old are your kids??When I get home my daughter is at school all day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just seen this in the Just Casual C.C. topic...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Good day to cruise


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 01:39 PM~16772599
> *Good day to cruise
> *


 :yes: how are you? How's the Merc???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 02:39 PM~16772599
> *Good day to cruise
> *


x2
I am going for a cruise in a few minutes. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's nice out right now
Just came in from a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hopefully I'll be cruising soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 02:43 PM~16773563
> *hopefully I'll be cruising soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sup Colo? 
Just sayin hey!

New guy here, Been in Springs all my life, Born and Raised. 
Had a 85 Monte I was sittin on it for 12-13 years, then I sold it when I was hard up for $, bout 2 years ago.
Anyhow I bought it back and I'm ready to start workin on her and gettin ready for some summertime cruisin and fun.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

good afternoon LIL :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:16 PM~16773859
> *Sup Colo?
> Just sayin hey!
> 
> ...


welcome to the Colorado topic

I am Chris

I am sure if you need any help or have any questions anyone in here can help you out

Everyone in here is good people


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 2 2010, 03:32 PM~16773988
> *welcome to the Colorado topic
> 
> I am Chris
> ...


Thanks! Nice to meet you.
x2 on lots of cool peeps in here! I been getting lots of great help in the hydro's section so far. Looking foward to kickin back with some cool people as it gets warmer out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:53 PM~16774181
> *Thanks! Nice to meet you.
> x2 on lots of cool peeps in here! I been getting lots of great help in the hydro's section so far. Looking foward to kickin back with some cool people as it gets warmer out.
> *


What up bro 'm Roy nice to meet you :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 12:36 PM~16772578
> *Just seen this in the Just Casual C.C. topic...
> 
> 
> ...


fresh off the press ... whats up co


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16774253
> *What up bro 'm Roy nice to meet you :wave:
> *


Nice to meet you 2!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:10 PM~16774310
> *fresh off the press ...  whats up co
> *


What up Memories


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16774321
> *What up Memories
> *


whats up roy just waking up from that wild 29 hrs run at work


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:16 PM~16773859
> *Sup Colo?
> Just sayin hey!
> 
> ...


whats up homie welcome back to the game... i got a 85 monte too.. need anything hit us up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:15 PM~16774358
> *whats up roy just waking up from that wild 29 hrs run at work
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wow: right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that's alot of hrs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I been away from work so long.Just cruzin in the sunshine today for like 4 hrs made me tired :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:21 PM~16774409
> *Damn that's alot of hrs
> *


i hear ya i was out of work from march to late aug.. i went back to work it was like i never worked a hr in my life lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16774421
> *I been away from work so long.Just cruzin in the sunshine today for like 4 hrs made me tired :happysad:
> *


That's what happens when we all leave the coffin. :biggrin: I cruised for a hour and i was tired. :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

benifit show in shine PRESENTED BY JUST CASUAL CC AND MEMORIES CC FOR THE JOSHUA STATION.. 



ADD IS WHERE THE CLA MEETINGS ARE HELD

2330 MULBERRY PL DENVER,CO MORE INFO TO COME


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 01:39 PM~16772599
> *Good day to cruise
> *


Good day to ride the bike bRO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 2 2010, 04:26 PM~16774443
> *Good day to ride the bike bRO
> *


whats up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16774433
> *i hear ya i was out of work from march to late aug.. i went back to work it was like i never worked a hr in my life lol
> *


I hear when I went back to work after being laid off 9 months last year that shit killed me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16774435
> *That's what happens when we all leave the coffin. :biggrin:  I cruised for a hour and i was tired. :happysad:
> *


I know huh,I had to drink a redbull just to feel alive :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes I seen something in your driveway with a mean ass Tuck :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:16 PM~16773859
> *Sup Colo?
> Just sayin hey!
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:26 PM~16774438
> *benifit show in shine  PRESENTED BY JUST CASUAL CC AND MEMORIES CC FOR THE JOSHUA STATION..
> 
> 
> ...


What or who is Joshua station bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:30 PM~16774486
> *Hey Fes I seen something in your driveway with a mean ass Tuck :wow:
> *


Thatz my new toy till my toys come out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 04:33 PM~16774504
> *Thatz my new toy till my toys come out!!!
> *


Damn homie that shit looks mean :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:31 PM~16774495
> *What or who is Joshua station bro?
> *


Itz where we went for the CLA Meeting!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 06:33 PM~16774504
> *Thatz my new toy till my toys come out!!!
> *


 :wow: 
PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:31 PM~16774495
> *What or who is Joshua station bro?
> *


the the spot where we have the cla meeting its a transtion house for homeless familys at the motel there they have about 25 to 30 familys there and they help them get back on the feet with a place to live and teach them job and other skills.. place at any given time holds around 60 kids.. its a cool place.. we just doing our part to raise money for them since the last yrs been hard on people giving to places like that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:33 PM~16774510
> *Damn homie that shit looks mean :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 04:34 PM~16774518
> *Itz where we went for the CLA Meeting!!!
> *


ooh I see....but where would the rides park?
That parkinglot seemed small :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:35 PM~16774533
> *ooh I see....but where would the rides park?
> That parkinglot seemed small :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:35 PM~16774533
> *ooh I see....but where would the rides park?
> That parkinglot seemed small :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:35 PM~16774527
> *the the spot where we have the cla meeting its a transtion house for homeless familys at the motel there they have about 25 to 30 familys there and they help them get back on the feet with a place to live and teach them job and other skills.. place at any given time holds around 60 kids.. its a cool place.. we just doing our part to raise money for them since the last yrs been hard on people giving to places like that
> *


That's cool to *see* a direct connection between clubs and their support for charities
big Ups....i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:37 PM~16774547
> *That's cool to see a direct connection between clubs and their support for charities
> big Ups....i'll be there :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:35 PM~16774533
> *ooh I see....but where would the rides park?
> That parkinglot seemed small :dunno:
> *


we got the whole corner there and they might be getting the street shut down for us... but we got the whole inside and all around the building and the lots around like denver bumper we are meeting there again before the cla meeting to get a layout of what we got


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:37 PM~16774547
> *That's cool to see a direct connection between clubs and their support for charities
> big Ups....i'll be there :biggrin:
> *


right on bro good looking out..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I shoulda never sold my tires :happysad:
Now i need some


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16774570
> *Man I shoulda never sold my tires :happysad:
> Now i need some
> *


DO A PEP BOYS RUN. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 04:39 PM~16774580
> *DO A PEP BOYS RUN. :happysad:
> *


Then I gotta get them installed
pepboys mechanics are a bunch of dumb fucks that can't put a tire on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16774570
> *Man I shoulda never sold my tires :happysad:
> Now i need some
> *


I need some too... me and Chapo were just talking on the phone about getting some tires!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 04:40 PM~16774591
> *I need some too... me and Chapo were just talking on the phone about getting some tires!!!
> *


I'm calling Rex's right now they know how to put tires on


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 12:42 PM~16772631
> *:yes: how are you? How's the Merc???
> *


Doing good the merc is there I'm getting ready to sell it. I took the bike for a ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:41 PM~16774601
> *I'm calling Rex's right now they know how to put tires on
> *


  let me know what they say!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

im out guys.. have a good night if i dont make it back on here this eve


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16774612
> * let me know what they say!!!
> *


Damn neverming $62 each installed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16774615
> *im out guys.. have a good night if i dont make it back on here this eve
> *


Later bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:43 PM~16774624
> *Damn neverming $62 each installed
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 05:42 PM~16774615
> *im out guys.. have a good night if i dont make it back on here this eve
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16774612
> * let me know what they say!!!
> *


pepboys is sold out hno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Chillin at the airport and my flight is delayed :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 04:47 PM~16774658
> *Chillin at the airport and my flight is delayed  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sears only has Blackwalls :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Peerless only has Blackwalls :angry:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:41 PM~16774601
> *I'm calling Rex's right now they know how to put tires on
> *


I use Rex's too. They are 1 of the only one who didn't freak out when I said I had 13's on wires. :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16774676
> *Sears only has Blackwalls :angry:
> *


You need 13's. I got some mounted on some rims at the house they're new but the rims are old


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:46 PM~16774646
> *pepboys is sold out hno:
> *


I heard different about Pep Boys but let me double check!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:46 PM~16774646
> *pepboys is sold out hno:
> *


I CAN CHECK THE ONE NEXT TO MY PLACE, IF YOU WANT.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:46 PM~16774646
> *pepboys is sold out hno:
> *



:wow: your shitting me right hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 04:52 PM~16774699
> *You need 13's. I got some mounted on some rims at the house they're new but the rims are old
> *


What you want for em? :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16774676
> *Sears only has Blackwalls :angry:
> *



:ugh: :sprint:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody looking for 2 extra pumps?
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1624900459.html


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

im not sure why im sure theres enough of us lowriders across the nation that keep a nice flow of traffic to the few company that do the 155 /80/13s like hankook, firestone and cornell 

i guess they figure there selling for so rediculiously cheap might as well i really hope thats not the case


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:59 PM~16774754
> *anybody looking for 2 extra pumps?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1624900459.html
> *


YOU. :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:59 PM~16774754
> *anybody looking for 2 extra pumps?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1624900459.html
> *


I know someone that might need this!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 05:00 PM~16774766
> *YOU. :wow:
> *


My next $200 will be going to tires :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:03 PM~16774800
> *My next $200 will be going to tires :happysad:
> *


PEP BOYS DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING EITHER HERE.
BUT DISCOUNT TIRE DID, THEY ARE EXSPENSIVE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:59 PM~16774754
> *anybody looking for 2 extra pumps?
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1624900459.html
> *


I"m almost half tempted to send you the cash to get them for me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 05:06 PM~16774832
> *I"m almost half tempted to send you the cash to get them for me :biggrin:
> *


paypal it I'll pick those fawkers up $200 is cheap even to use them just for parts :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O well I guess Ill wait on tires.....wires aint showing yet huh Larry? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:07 PM~16774850
> *paypal it I'll pick those fawkers up $200 is cheap even to use them just for parts :happysad:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:56 PM~16774736
> *What you want for em? :cheesy:
> *


100 and I'll I'll throw in a set of 14s with tires they have some rust. So I set of 13 with new tires and a set of 14 with tires or just 75 for the 13s. That's the roy special


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 05:21 PM~16774977
> *100 and I'll I'll throw in a set of 14s with tires they have some rust. So I set of 13 with new tires and a set of 14 with tires or just 75 for the 13s. That's the roy special
> *


deal how good are the tread on both?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

On the 13 they are new and the 14 they still good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This will be my first time ever to have to get new tires because they was worn down by me with a car without juice
Damn I've had the vert awhile now :happysad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll bring them over when i get back. Damn and free delivery


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 05:25 PM~16775020
> *On the 13 they are new and the 14 they still good.
> *


cool when you getting back?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 05:26 PM~16775031
> *I'll bring them over when i get back. Damn and free delivery
> *


sounds like a plan to me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks paul


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:26 PM~16775035
> *cool when you getting back?
> *


Tuesday


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:27 PM~16775043
> *Thanks paul
> *


You're welcome Mr Roy. You know I'm here to help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16775052
> *You're welcome Mr Roy. You know I'm here to help
> *


Much appreciated homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 06:10 PM~16774880
> *O well I guess Ill wait on tires.....wires aint showing yet huh Larry? :biggrin:
> *


thats it as long as you can't see the air yet your good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16775603
> *thats it as long as you can't see the air yet your good :biggrin:
> *


Member when I first met you in person at that Cinco show when I had a mean tuck on the Monte Y my wires was showing? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

called pep boys here in PA no worries homie on those 155 80 13s got 81 tires in NY warhouse and 32 tires in INDY 

and 4 in stock :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Give ya 50 for the 14s Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:36 PM~16775763
> *Give ya 50 for the 14s Roy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:15 PM~16772390
> *so how old are your kids??When I get home my daughter is at school all day
> *



They are 5, 4 and 3....that's right, latino triplets :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16775775
> *They are 5, 4 and 3....that's right, latino triplets  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

to bad price went up tho they were 24.99 before now 29.99


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 2 2010, 05:28 PM~16774458
> *whats up homie
> *




just got home fROm work and you?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what 's up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16775775
> *They are 5, 4 and 3....that's right, latino triplets  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up fessboggie and bigceez. rags3roy :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 07:09 PM~16776165
> *what's up fessboggie and bigceez. rags3roy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 03:10 PM~16776184
> *:wave: WHAT UP
> *


not much working kinda of


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 08:09 PM~16776165
> *what's up fessboggie and bigceez. rags3roy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Homie!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ceez, these are the two i was talkin bout. :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 08:09 PM~16776165
> *what's up fessboggie and bigceez. rags3roy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up loco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 2 2010, 08:38 PM~16776583
> *Ceez, these are the two i was talkin bout.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co. where is every one


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 08:59 PM~16776879
> *wuz good co. where is every one
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 2 2010, 07:41 PM~16775807
> *to bad price went up tho they were 24.99 before now 29.99
> *


still cheaper than here


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 PM~16777099
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP bRO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 2 2010, 06:42 PM~16775826
> *just got home fROm work and you?
> *


just kickin back...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16776583
> *Ceez, these are the two i was talkin bout.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 2 2010, 10:34 PM~16778416
> *WHATS UP bRO
> *


Not much bro, whut you guys up to?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 PM~16777099
> *:wave:
> *


hola chica :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16779035
> *hola chica  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 11:16 PM~16779045
> *:uh:
> *


j/p


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, resiewdub13
:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 06:17 PM~16779084
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, resiewdub13
> :wave:
> *


 :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16779150
> *:run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16779155
> *:biggrin:
> *


kinda of dead huh
:0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 11:16 PM~16779057
> *j/p
> *


just play with u dog


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz good Co??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 11:24 PM~16779183
> *kinda of dead huh
> :0
> *


yessur... :dunno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup izzy


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, theonenonly, fesboogie




Damn....it'll be nice when we can say "........" up in this bitch


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 10:29 PM~16779237
> *sup izzy
> *



What up :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 2 2010, 11:31 PM~16779251
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, theonenonly, fesboogie
> Damn....it'll be nice when we can say "........" up in this bitch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 2 2010, 11:31 PM~16779251
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, theonenonly, fesboogie
> Damn....it'll be nice when we can say "........" up in this bitch
> *


i kno what u mean cant wait ether


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

another 1hr and 15min so before i get out of work its friday for me :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:32 PM~16779270
> *:biggrin:
> *



Ya tu sabes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 10:32 PM~16779272
> *i kno what u mean cant wait ether
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 2 2010, 11:31 PM~16779267
> *What up :wave:
> *


u find any thing out for me on that starter and alt.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 2 2010, 10:31 PM~16779251
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, theonenonly, fesboogie
> Damn....it'll be nice when we can say "........" up in this bitch
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16779285
> *another 1hr and 15min so before i get out of work its friday for me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 10:33 PM~16779297
> *u find any thing out for me on that starter and alt.
> *



I'll hit ya up on that tomorrow.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:35 PM~16779324
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you too!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 10:35 PM~16779324
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:36 PM~16779332
> *you too!!!    :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, theonenonly
:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:x:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16779352
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, theonenonly
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:  hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16779352
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY, theonenonly
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY*


What up Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy
Just kickin it bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16779381
> *:rofl:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 10:42 PM~16779395
> *What up Izzy
> Just kickin it bro
> *



Same here!! About ready to go hit the sack, I bet it was nice cruisingg the ranfla today!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 2 2010, 10:43 PM~16779413
> *Same here!! About ready to go hit the sack, I bet it was nice cruisingg the ranfla today!!
> *


Yeah it was cool 
Today was the first time since it was striped that I got to wash it :cheesy: 
Felt good not driving dirty anymore :rimshot:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

it will be nice to just have my car done and ready


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:41 PM~16779381
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:46 PM~16779453
> *Yeah it was cool
> Today was the first time since it was striped that I got to wash it :cheesy:
> Felt good not driving dirty anymore  :rimshot:
> *


How long did you have to wait to wash it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16779467
> *How long did you have to wait to wash it?
> *


He said just a few days until the weather really warmed up and the paint cured good
As you know the weather has been shitty and the 1 or 2 times I took it out there was too much chit on the roads to wash it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16779497
> *He said just a few days until the weather really warmed up and the paint cured good
> As you know the weather has been shitty and the 1 or 2 times I took it out there was too much chit on the roads to wash it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: nite,nite keep ur buttholes tight.....(no ****) lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 10:53 PM~16779531
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: nite,nite keep ur butthles tight.....(no ****) lol
> *


How can you even say no **** after the most **** thing you *c*an talk about?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:54 PM~16779542
> *How can you even say no **** after the most **** thing you an talk about?
> *


j/p homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 11:53 PM~16779531
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: nite,nite keep ur buttholes tight.....(no ****) lol
> *


fail!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 10:55 PM~16779553
> *j/p homie
> *


 :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 2 2010, 11:55 PM~16779556
> *fail!!!  :biggrin:
> *


was just playing around guys calm down just talking chit lol. lol!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16779613
> *was just playing around guys calm down just talking chit lol. lol!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 12:01 AM~16779613
> *was just playing around guys calm down just talking chit lol. lol!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

just got out of the paiint booth startiin these patterns,,,, i gotta long way 2 go


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:43 PM~16774624
> *Damn neverming $62 each installed
> *


if you get the tires... my wheel guy will put them on...you just have to take off and put on your own knock off (i told him thats a given) 11bucks a tire to mount and balance


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like that tape job macgyver looks really good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:27 PM~16775663
> *Member when I first met you in person at that Cinco show when I had a mean tuck on the Monte Y my wires was showing? :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah thats the first thing I brought up when I seen your car I'm like hey Roy wtf bro :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 2 2010, 11:28 PM~16779901
> *I like that tape job macgyver looks really good
> *


..thanks dogg.. i got along way to go.... then candy green over the whole thing


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16776583
> *Ceez, these are the two i was talkin bout.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


IF SOMEONE WANTS ONE OF THESE THERE IS A RED ONE BLACK GUTS DOWN HERE FOR 1500 COMPLETE WOULD MAKE A NICE LOW BUT DONT RUN I WAS GOING TO TAKE A 90 LINCOLN AND THIS TO MAKE A VERT LINCOLN BUT MOSTHATED SAID THATS TO MUCH WORK DOG :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 3 2010, 01:15 AM~16780359
> *IF SOMEONE WANTS ONE OF THESE THERE IS A RED ONE BLACK GUTS DOWN HERE FOR 1500 COMPLETE WOULD MAKE A NICE LOW BUT DONT RUN I WAS GOING TO TAKE A 90 LINCOLN AND THIS TO MAKE A VERT LINCOLN BUT MOSTHATED SAID THATS TO MUCH WORK DOG :biggrin:
> *


it would of been nice but a lot of work :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2010, 12:26 AM~16780442
> *it would of been nice but a lot of work :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT MORE PLANS THAN SKILLS :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16780499
> *YOU KNOW I GOT MORE PLANS THAN SKILLS :cheesy:
> *


Thats alot of plans then because you got skillz :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That candy green is gonna like fuckin bad. Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16780629
> *That candy green is gonna like fuckin bad.  Can't wait to see the final product
> *


"LIKE". I meant look. That's what I get for typing while drinking. Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 3 2010, 01:58 AM~16780655
> *"LIKE". I meant look.  That's what I get for typing while drinking.  Lol
> *


Thats it I'm gonna have to pull you over :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Goodmorning Colorado


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16780629
> *That candy green is gonna like fuckin bad.  Can't wait to see the final product
> *


thanks, ya should look siick, plus gettn murals, and now dude want sliding rag


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 06:47 AM~16781916
> *Goodmorning Colorado
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

damn, vanderslice is sure a baddass painter.. my favorite ride he did..


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

and she sure is puuuuuurtty


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 08:28 AM~16782088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 10:56 AM~16782748
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


ANOTHER NICE DAY TO GO OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 10:04 AM~16782815
> *ANOTHER NICE DAY TO GO OUT. :thumbsup:
> *


yessur... did you get the Regal squared away?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 08:56 AM~16782748
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



What up Boricua :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 09:04 AM~16782815
> *ANOTHER NICE DAY TO GO OUT. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 10:17 AM~16782938
> *What up Boricua :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que pajo cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *FIRMEX*


What up Marcos :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 09:18 AM~16782954
> *Que pajo cabron!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Not much!!! Just hangin at work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 10:20 AM~16782969
> *Not much!!! Just hangin at work
> *


zip ties??? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:16 AM~16782926
> *yessur... did you get the Regal squared away?
> *


NOT YET, HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. :happysad: 

I AM GOING TO REGISTER IT IN THE SPRINGS.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 AM~16783061
> *NOT YET, HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. :happysad:
> 
> I AM GOING TO REGISTER IT IN THE SPRINGS.
> *


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 07:24 AM~16782061
> *damn, vanderslice is sure a baddass painter.. my favorite ride he did..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice ride homie but the prop is tight azzz hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 09:25 AM~16783019
> *zip ties???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16783532
> *:wave:
> *


Que pajo Cesar!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah shit looks like a good day to vacuum out the ride :bigggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:22 AM~16783544
> *Que pajo Cesar!!!
> *



Chillen homie, gettin ready to go back out in the garage.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:40 AM~16783730
> *Chillen homie, gettin ready to go back out in the garage.
> *


yessur... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16783740
> *yessur...  :biggrin:
> *



How's the new toy?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:45 AM~16783773
> *How's the new toy?!
> *


Jus' sittin' there!!! hopefully these weekend I'll pull it out and clean it!!!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sup Erbody?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 3 2010, 11:56 AM~16783922
> *Sup Erbody?
> 
> *



What's good homie!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:49 AM~16783840
> *Jus' sittin' there!!! hopefully these weekend I'll pull it out and clean it!!!
> *



I want pics once its cleaned up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I better go get some sun on my dome while I have the chance.....gonna be a nice ass day :biggrin:
Hold down the forte Ceez :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:59 AM~16783967
> *I want pics once its cleaned up!
> *


I'll get you some!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16784042
> *I better go get some sun on my dome while I have the chance.....gonna be a nice ass day :biggrin:
> Hold down the forte Ceez :thumbsup:
> *



I got you homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 12:10 PM~16784097
> *I'll get you some!!!  :biggrin:
> *




Right on primo! Have a good day!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 12:17 PM~16784206
> *
> 
> Right on primo! Have a good day!
> *



you too homie!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 3 2010, 01:15 AM~16780359
> *IF SOMEONE WANTS ONE OF THESE THERE IS A RED ONE BLACK GUTS DOWN HERE FOR 1500 COMPLETE WOULD MAKE A NICE LOW BUT DONT RUN I WAS GOING TO TAKE A 90 LINCOLN AND THIS TO MAKE A VERT LINCOLN BUT MOSTHATED SAID THATS TO MUCH WORK DOG :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I need a parts car! no moneyz though.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!

Im gettin old ceez. Im all sore from yesterday. No **** :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 12:35 PM~16784380
> *Wut up CO!
> 
> Im gettin old ceez. Im all sore from yesterday. No ****  :happysad:
> *



Welcome to old age compadre!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 12:44 PM~16784471
> *Welcome to old age compadre!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

what up coloRadO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:10 AM~16784097
> *I'll get you some!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Man it is so nice out today. :biggrin: 

Fuck the winter. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 02:52 PM~16785405
> *Man it is so nice out today. :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck the winter. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT from my backyard on a sunny day :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 03:10 PM~16786054
> *TTT from my backyard on a sunny day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
VERY NICE!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16786054
> *TTT from my backyard on a sunny day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER. :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16786394
> *BALLER. :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


You see my house in the background?
it's the 3rd from the left :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 06:02 PM~16786420
> *You see my house in the background?
> it's the 3rd from the left :biggrin:
> *


  
WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW?
I WAS THINKING OF COMING DOWN IN THE MORNING AND TRYING TO DO THE TAGS AND THEN HANGING OUT FOR A BIT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 3 2010, 04:05 PM~16786446
> *
> WHAT YOU DOING TOMORROW?
> I WAS THINKING OF COMING DOWN IN THE MORNING AND TRYING TO DO THE TAGS AND THEN HANGING OUT FOR A BIT.
> *


Come on down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wish me luck on 
WTW(White trash Wednesday) everyone
We play this team with some fat ass Nuggets fan named Joe that I can't stand(JOEba the hut)
Hopefully I bring my game tonight :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 06:24 PM~16786625
> *Come on down
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 06:29 PM~16786679
> *Wish me luck on
> WTW(White trash Wednesday) everyone
> We play this team with some fat ass Nuggets fan named Joe that I can't stand(JOEba the hut)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn, what a beautiful day! I'm gettin that itch....and no fawkers, its not crabs!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 09:25 AM~16783019
> *zip ties???  :biggrin:
> *



Damn!!! My bad Homie...I've had them in da trunk of da Suby. I'll get em to 

ya this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 06:05 PM~16787012
> *Damn!!! My bad Homie...I've had them in da trunk of da Suby. I'll get em to
> 
> ya this weekend :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, CSC85MC
Whutz Good you guyz!!! I was just textin' you Izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 05:08 PM~16787035
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, CSC85MC
> Whutz Good you guyz!!! I was just textin' you Izzy!!!
> *



Just got it 2!!!! Hop it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 07:24 AM~16782061
> *damn, vanderslice is sure a baddass painter.. my favorite ride he did..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Cutty  

And she ain't 2 bad either!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 07:28 AM~16782088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like she's ready y todo nice 2 pump setup :boink: 


Car looks good 2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 06:12 PM~16787070
> *Just got it 2!!!! Hop it!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


went to Anthony's for a house call... no one there!!! j/p


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 05:21 PM~16787167
> *went to Anthony's for a house call... no one there!!! j/p
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You know he would've been like "lets do this buuud" :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 06:24 PM~16787201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You know he would've been like "lets do this buuud" :biggrin:
> *


You already know!!! :biggrin: it just felt good drivin' a lo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 06:26 PM~16787220
> *You already know!!!  :biggrin: it just felt good drivin' a lo!!!
> *



For pics...text 720 394 6353


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Mar 3 2010, 07:27 PM~16787859
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 3 2010, 01:29 PM~16785250
> *what up coloRadO!
> *


WHATS UP DADDY SEEN THE PICTURES OF YOU AND YOUR KIDS WORKING ON THE BOMB , NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 11:33 AM~16784356
> *:cheesy:  I need a parts car! no moneyz though.
> *


PARTS FOR A VERT OR HARD TOP THERE IS LIKE 5 HARD TOPS ONLY ONE VERT AND HE WILL NOT PART IT OUT


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 03:10 PM~16786054
> *TTT from my backyard on a sunny day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good CO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 3 2010, 07:47 PM~16788034
> *WHATS UP DADDY SEEN THE PICTURES OF YOU AND YOUR KIDS WORKING ON THE BOMB , NICE
> *



Yeah bRO we put in another 5 hours today. Well i put in 5 hours. My oldest helped out for an hour and my younger one for about 15 min.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 09:18 AM~16782958
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FIRMEX
> What up Marcos :wave:
> *


Sup homie!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 3 2010, 04:10 PM~16786054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either would work. Mines a hard top. I wish it was a vert though. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16788936
> *
> :wow:
> Either would work. Mines a hard top. I wish it was a vert though.  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up guys and CO.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 09:56 PM~16789496
> *wuz up guys and CO.
> *


What's good homie?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 3 2010, 07:46 PM~16788629
> *Sup homie!
> *



Not much!! Whut up with you bro??


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16789720
> *Not much!! Whut up with you bro??
> *


Nada homie chilln!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16789979
> *finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: sick homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: impala63, RO4LIFE 719, theonenonly, *painloc21*

wedo call me in 20 minutes


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16790226
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: impala63, RO4LIFE 719, theonenonly, painloc21
> 
> ...



Aight


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

IF I CAN'T BUY A VERT NOW I WILL MAKE MINE A VERT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 03:10 PM~16786054
> *TTT from my backyard on a sunny day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!
:biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 09:47 PM~16790287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be cool, :biggrin: 
Do they even make any Monte verts? :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 09:22 PM~16789030
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wut up homie! You get some work done on your ride today?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16790634
> *Wut up homie! You get some work done on your ride today?
> *



Nah, had to run some errands and played with the kids in the back yard to stretch their legs.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 10:58 PM~16790491
> *That'd be cool, :biggrin:
> Do they even make any Monte verts? :dunno:
> *


No they dont but it will be custom build for my car full working top


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16789979
> *finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Damn!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 10:12 PM~16790686
> *No they dont but it will be custom build for my car full working top
> *


Yeah didn't think they made one, but should've! :biggrin: 
Thats cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16790032
> *:thumbsup: sick homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 09:29 PM~16789979
> *finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16790142
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks bro... got lost a few times on it but ii got both sides to match finally


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 11:24 PM~16790858
> *Yeah didn't think they made one, but should've! :biggrin:
> Thats cool
> *


i will be done to my car by next session for real. cant wait ether kinda happy bout it


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16790881
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 10:26 PM~16790909
> *i will be done to my car by next session for real. cant wait ether kinda happy bout it
> *


I hear ya, I still got a little way to go on mine, and at times it feels like its taking forever


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16790928
> *I hear ya, I still got a little way to go on mine, and at times it feels like its taking forever
> *


kno how that goes but i will be ready for cinco fo sur ether way


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16790928
> *I hear ya, I still got a little way to go on mine, and at times it feels like its taking forever
> *


where you at on yours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ty......rone :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16791028
> *What up Ty......rone :wave:
> *


wuz good dog


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16791028
> *What up Ty......rone :wave:
> *


mr. funny guy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just gettin in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16791086
> *Just gettin in
> *


Whut did you bowl??? a 300


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16791101
> *Whut did you bowl??? a 300
> *


Nah I sucked tonight......no ****.....for those homophobes........
I bowled a 152......243.....and 200.....
Averaging a 198 ....was good for me but not enough to win


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up TY....rex :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:46 PM~16791179
> *Nah I sucked tonight......no ****.....for those homophobes........
> I bowled a 152......243.....and 200.....
> Averaging a 198 ....was good for me but not enough to win
> *


I wish I bowled a 152 for a low score!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Mar 3 2010, 11:26 PM~16790896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16790685
> *Nah, had to run some errands and played with the kids in the back yard to stretch their legs.
> *


Nice. I keep forgettin to get ahold of isela. Im gonna do it tomorrow fa sho!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

im out peeps tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16789979
> *finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 10:48 PM~16791194
> *I wish I bowled a 152 for a low score!!!
> *


That was a good night.....my average is only 170 but I'm working on it
:happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:48 PM~16791194
> *I wish I bowled a 152 for a low score!!!
> *


I hear theres a new ride?? Pics?? :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16791268
> *What's good everyone
> *


What up Big Ceez


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 10:48 PM~16791197
> *You got some skills homie! I cant even begin to imagine where to begin.
> :wave:
> *


thanks bro.. any1 can do that crap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16791296
> *thanks bro.. any1 can do that crap
> *


I can crap but not like that :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16791288
> *What up Big Ceez
> *



Chillen primo....you got some bowling skills homie. I can't even get into triple digits in bowling. Even on the wii...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16791351
> *Chillen primo....you got some bowling skills homie. I can't even get into triple digits in bowling. Even on the wii...
> *


I been on this shit forever bro.....I should be alot better than I am.....but I support my wifes hobby like she does mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

you homies ready for az? uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16791369
> *I been on this shit forever bro.....I should be alot better than I am.....but I support my wifes hobby like she does mine
> *



That's a good man right there. Like Chris always tells me...Happy Wife, Happy Life


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 3 2010, 11:03 PM~16791378
> *you homies ready for az? uffin:
> *


I wish Party Paul
if I was ready for AZ
I would be plaqued up before hand


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:04 PM~16791388
> *That's a good man right there. Like Chris always tells me...Happy Wife, Happy Life
> *


That's so true :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:05 AM~16791398
> *I wish Party Paul
> if I was ready for AZ
> I would be plaqued up before hand
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16791421
> *:0
> *


:dunno:
Gotta miss looking into the rearview to see that plaque :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 08:24 AM~16782061
> *damn, vanderslice is sure a baddass painter.. my favorite ride he did..
> 
> 
> ...


*I just saw this car 2 weeks ago.....in pieces :happysad: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:09 PM~16791442
> *I just saw this car 2 weeks ago.....in pieces  :happysad:
> *


 :0 
story?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:08 AM~16791433
> *:dunno:
> Gotta miss looking into the rearview to see that plaque :happysad:
> *



I hear ya primo. I'm happy to be part of my extended familia.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16791374
> *What up Big Sean
> *


*Hola Amigo, Que pansa, I mean pasa? :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16791453
> *:0
> story?
> *


*Its at the STREET FAME shop in Burque. Homie cracked the frame, so he pulled it off the frame. Then he started taking all the other parts off the body  Now he sold it to some one in Santa Fe.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 4 2010, 12:03 AM~16791378
> *you homies ready for az? uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:10 PM~16791460
> *Hola Amigo, Que pansa, I mean pasa?  :biggrin:
> *


Nada nada....pero, mi pansa........ :happysad: 
JK it's all good dog.....waiting on jale .....spring is coming though so it should pick up  
What's up on your Lado perro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16791261
> *I hear theres a new ride?? Pics??  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


I just sent Ceez some on his phone tell him to text them to you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16791479
> *Its at the STREET FAME shop in Burque. Homie cracked the frame, so he pulled it off the frame. Then he started taking all the other parts off the body   Now he sold it to some one in Santa Fe.
> *


That was a bad as paint yob
NM putting in work in these last few years :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16791494
> *Nada nada....pero, mi pansa........ :happysad:
> JK it's all good dog.....waiting on jale .....spring is coming though so it should pick up
> What's up on your Lado perro?
> *


*That's what sucks about your line of work in our kind of weather. If you were in Vegas you would be ball'n, cause they building shit like it's going out of style...*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16791501
> *I just sent Ceez some on his phone tell him to text them to you!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I got you Anson


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Fes? Whatchu get now? :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:17 AM~16791535
> *What's good Fes? Whatchu get now?  :cheesy:
> *


Just a G-body to hold me down for a couple of months!!! Whut you up to? Goin' to AZ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:15 PM~16791517
> *That's what sucks about your line of work in our kind of weather. If you were in Vegas you would be ball'n, cause they building shit like it's going out of style...
> *


Yeah dog but I might just be a different person
I love my life and I am humble to be a part of this Lowrider Lifestyle out here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:17 PM~16791535
> *What's good Fes? Whatchu get now?  :cheesy:
> *


A whole new ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:19 AM~16791568
> *Yeah dog but I might just be a different person
> I love my life and I am humble to be a part of this Lowrider Lifestyle out here
> *


*U getting soft in ur old age perRO, fuck this lifestyle if u can't support your familia, mi intiendes?  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16791479
> *Its at the STREET FAME shop in Burque. Homie cracked the frame, so he pulled it off the frame. Then he started taking all the other parts off the body   Now he sold it to some one in Santa Fe.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16791548
> *Just a G-body to hold me down for a couple of months!!! Whut you up to? Goin' to AZ???
> *


*Yeah, more than likely. I hate the drive, and most of the flights are already booked or are $500 :angry: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16791606
> *Yeah, more than likely. I hate the drive, and most of the flights are already booked or are $500  :angry:
> *


 :wow: just to go to AZ!!! damn should've got tickets a couple of months ago!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up fellas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 PM~16791589
> *U getting soft in ur old age perRO, fuck this lifestyle if u can't support your familia, mi intiendes?
> *


Yeah I understand that's why I walked away from my 2nd Familia because my 1st is what matters
And how could you fulltime when familia should be number 1
Not taking away from anybody but I keep it real in everyting I do dog.....Tu sabes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not much big Roy hows life??Man that weather was nice today and supposed to be nice tomorrow and the next I can't wait


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:25 AM~16791642
> *Yeah I understand that's why I walked away from my 2nd Familia because my 1st is what matters
> And how could you fulltime when familia should be number 1
> Not taking away from anybody but I keep it real in everyting I do dog.....Tu sabes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Sean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16791666
> *not much big Roy hows life??Man that weather was nice today and supposed to be nice tomorrow and the next I can't wait
> *


Ah doggie....the weather is my life right now......if the sun shines I'm happy as hell :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:29 AM~16791673
> *What up Sean?
> *


*Nada big L Dawg, just loving the weather :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:29 AM~16791676
> *Ah doggie....the weather is my life right now......if the sun shines I'm happy as hell :cheesy:
> *


*FAWKER :angry: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 3 2010, 10:58 PM~16790491
> *That'd be cool, :biggrin:
> Do they even make any Monte verts? :dunno:
> *


yes they did in the 80s they were coach built so it wasn't from the factory but the factory contracted a company to do it or the company took it upon themselves to do it I'm not sure and they were done when the car was made brand new


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 4 2010, 12:29 AM~16791676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen to that it's been a mild winter but it still sux :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, RAG3ROY, BigCeez
Full House!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16791694
> *yes they did in the 80s they were coach built so it wasn't from the factory but the factory contracted a company to do it or the company took it upon themselves to do it I'm not sure and they were done when the car was made brand new
> *


*Thanks wyklopediaforlowriders :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:32 AM~16791704
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, RAG3ROY, BigCeez
> Full House!!!
> *


ooooh can I play jesse or joey?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16791692
> *FAWKER  :angry:
> *


Dog once you get time....we need to cruise together


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16791715
> *ooooh can I play jesse or joey?? :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, you a fool, now your showing your age, cause that's old school :biggrin:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:32 AM~16791706
> *Thanks wyklopediaforlowriders  :cheesy:
> *


the matrix was building them to fill a void of no convertibles being made I doubt they were thinking about the lowriding market :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16791715
> *ooooh can I play jesse or joey?? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:34 AM~16791725
> *BWAHAHAHA, you a fool, now your showing your age, cause that's old school  :biggrin:
> *


thats how I keep it dog,....Ol Skoo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16791722
> *Dog once you get time....we need to cruise together
> *


*It's not that I don't have time, it's that my car is not put back together. :angry: But for sure we'll do that. Kinda like we did in my trey and ur deuce but this time a lil more sun in our face :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We all old school...........But it's up to us to make a "new School"
Because the way things are going seems like Lowriding is a past thang


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up peeps. Any of you cats ever sand blast your rides? That shit hurts :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:37 AM~16791760
> *We all old school...........But it's up to us to make a "new School"
> Because the way things are going seems like Lowriding is a past thang
> *


*I feel you perRO, the younger generation is not keeping it alive and the older generation is just plain tired. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 4 2010, 12:37 AM~16791767
> *What up peeps. Any of you cats ever sand blast your rides? That shit hurts  :roflmao:
> *


*Stand exactly 3 feet away, it hurts less there  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16791747
> *It's not that I don't have time, it's that my car is not put back together.  :angry:  But for sure we'll do that. Kinda like we did in my trey and ur deuce but this time a lil more sun in our face :biggrin:
> *


Would you ever think.....for 1 both of us to be rolling chrome undies.....then 2 years later ......no tops........
Dog if I had motivation like you and the brothers from MH for inspiration and never lost my yob I'd be ballin by now......But I am thankfull for where I am with you's guys' support :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:39 AM~16791782
> *Stand exactly 3 feet away, it hurts less there
> *


 :biggrin: I wish. I love how fast it works but i hate standing out in the sun with a long sleeve shirt and hat and them stupid safety glasses and a bandanna around my face. It gets hot fast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 3 2010, 11:42 PM~16791812
> *:biggrin:  I wish. I love how fast it works but i hate standing out in the sun with a long sleeve shirt and hat and them stupid safety glasses  and a bandanna around my face. It gets hot fast
> *


Big ups though dog....your lil ones will remember that a lifetime


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:40 AM~16791795
> *Would you ever think.....for 1 both of us to be rolling chrome undies.....then 2 years later ......no tops........
> Dog if I had motivation like you and the brothers from MH for inspiration and never lost my yob I'd be ballin by now......But I am thankfull for where I am with you's guys' support :thumbsup:
> *


*Your motivation for all these fawkers with jobs. You have made a lot of pROgress on that trey on unemployment. Buying low selling high just to do this and that to ur ride until work comes. If you can do that, there is no excuse why everyone else can't make a little pROgress here and there.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16791829
> *Big ups though dog....your lil ones will remember that a lifetime
> *


*Very True.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16791812
> *:biggrin:  I wish. I love how fast it works but i hate standing out in the sun with a long sleeve shirt and hat and them stupid safety glasses  and a bandanna around my face. It gets hot fast
> *


whutz wrong w/ safety goggles??? Pimp shit right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16791829
> *Big ups though dog....your lil ones will remember that a lifetime
> *



Thanks homie. I started doing all this myself just to save money but im finding i like doing this stuff myself. And it is something me and my boys can do together. They both seem to really enjoy helping.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:44 PM~16791834
> *Your motivation for all these fawkers with jobs. You have made a lot of pROgress on that trey on unemployment. Buying low selling high just to do this and that to ur ride until work comes. If you can do that, there is no excuse why everyone else can't make a little pROgress here and there.
> *


You know dog that's what I preached before I even thought about losing my job
You really can tell if it is in you or not
I am not saying I am a roll model but I'll be damned if a lil hardship takes me away from something I love
I'm here to stay Sean, and even though I'm not a President of a growing club out here ,I hope to make a possitive impact..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16791841
> *whutz wrong w/ safety goggles??? Pimp shit right there!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Only the ones with the strap to go around ur head :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16791858
> *Only the ones with the strap to go around ur head  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: those are the best ones!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2010, 11:49 PM~16791858
> *Only the ones with the strap to go around ur head  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16791841
> *whutz wrong w/ safety goggles??? Pimp shit right there!!! :biggrin:
> *



Nothing wrong with them except the cheep ones i bought dont work. Im still getting blasting media in my eyes  and when i have the bandanna around my mouth every time i breath it fogs them up and i can see anyway.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 4 2010, 12:50 AM~16791868
> *Nothing wrong with them except the cheep ones i bought dont work. Im still getting blasting media in my eyes    and when i have the bandanna around my mouth every time i breath it fogs them up and i can see anyway.
> *


Thatz how I felt when I was laying in the garage grinding the gunk off the bottom of my car!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16791870
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16791870
> *:wave:
> *


When you gonna bust a 3 on me?....(no ****)


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16791501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got em. :wow: Gonna do some CO swangin?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 4 2010, 12:57 AM~16791930
> *Got em.  :wow:  Gonna do some CO swangin??  :biggrin:
> *


yes thatz da plan!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 11:59 PM~16791944
> *yes thatz da plan!!!
> *


:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:59 AM~16791953
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 3 2010, 09:29 PM~16789979
> *finally finishing the taping.. gonna start airbrushing 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


JUS CURIOUS HOW MUCH DOES PAINT N PATTERNS LIKE THAT GO FOR ON A G BODY ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:00 AM~16791959
> *:biggrin:
> *


I call bullshit until I see it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 01:02 AM~16791976
> *JUS CURIOUS HOW MUCH DOES PAINT N PATTERNS LIKE THAT GO FOR ON A G BODY ???
> *


alot!!! :biggrin: I dont know... just messing wit' you homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:04 AM~16791995
> *I call bullshit until I see it :biggrin:
> *


Itz a street car but you'll see it!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:56 PM~16791923
> *When you gonna bust a 3 on me?....(no ****)
> *



in a rag house hno: but i gotta sell the hopper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 01:09 AM~16792053
> *in a rag house hno: but i gotta sell the hopper
> *


 :wow:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16791976
> *JUS CURIOUS HOW MUCH DOES PAINT N PATTERNS LIKE THAT GO FOR ON A G BODY ???
> *



the hommie paid 5 stacks to get his lack done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:09 AM~16792053
> *in a rag house hno: but i gotta sell the hopper
> *


 :0 
Can't wait.......
You know the only switch Imma hit on you is my top huh ? :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:05 AM~16792006
> *alot!!!  :biggrin: I dont know... just messing wit' you homie!!!
> *


YA I FIGURED IT WILL BE A LOT JUS NEEDA KNO HOW MUCH TO SAVE UP FOR YOU KNO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

laterz everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But a Raghouse.....that's reallly stepping it up
I hope to see you in one this year dog :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 01:12 AM~16792087
> *YA I FIGURED IT WILL BE A LOT JUS NEEDA KNO HOW MUCH TO SAVE UP FOR YOU KNO
> *


yessur hit Macgyver up in his paint topic im sure he'll give you a quote!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16792077
> *:0
> Can't wait.......
> You know the only switch Imma hit on you is my top huh ?    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  in a trey :0


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16792070
> *the hommie paid 5 stacks to get his lack done
> *


DAMN WELL WORTH IT THOUGH .DO YOU KNO WHER TO GET ANY ORANGE VELVET ANY WHER ROUND TOWN


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:13 AM~16792094
> *But a Raghouse.....that's reallly stepping it up
> I hope to see you in one this year dog :biggrin:
> *



hopefully doggie im out to laterz fez+roy+co riderz an haterz  :wave: :x:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16792109
> *yessur hit Macgyver up in his paint topic im sure he'll give you a quote!!!
> *


COO GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:15 AM~16792113
> *:biggrin:  in a trey :0
> *


Yeah but it's getting old now.....never know what I have next year :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 12:16 AM~16792126
> *DAMN WELL WORTH IT THOUGH .DO YOU KNO WHER TO GET ANY ORANGE VELVET ANY WHER ROUND TOWN
> *



www.ball2ufall.com <<keep it on the DL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:17 AM~16792132
> *hopefully doggie im out to laterz fez+roy+co riderz an haterz   :wave:  :x:
> *


Later dog tell Randy and Tharen I said what up


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16792140
> *www.ball2ufall.com <<keep it on the DL
> *


THANKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2010, 12:38 AM~16791776
> *I feel you perRO, the younger generation is not keeping it alive and the older generation is just plain tired.
> *


the problem is we need to build our cars and be satisified were always changing it up and most of our time is in the garage building instead of having fun in the streets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 01:16 AM~16792126
> *DAMN WELL WORTH IT THOUGH .DO YOU KNO WHER TO GET ANY ORANGE VELVET ANY WHER ROUND TOWN
> *


don't do it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16792178
> *don't do it
> *


ITS FOR MY BIKE DISPLAY IM DONE WITH CRUSH IN A CAR.. ALTHOUGH ITS OLD SCHOOL IMA TRY SOMETHIN NEW FOR MY CAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 01:27 AM~16792198
> *ITS FOR MY BIKE DISPLAY IM DONE WITH CRUSH IN A CAR.. ALTHOUGH ITS OLD SCHOOL IMA TRY SOMETHIN NEW FOR MY CAR
> *


 I got a pedal car coming out hopefully I can make it real nice I have all the parts gold plated I just need to paint it do the seat and get a display


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16792171
> *the problem is we need to build our cars and be satisified were always changing it up and most of our time is in the garage building instead of having fun in the streets
> *


That is a good point on your perspective dog
My part is being satisfied,Even though I don't build I am never satisfied anymore  
I don't know if I'm too far into this Lowrider lifestyle or the lifestyle is far too outgrowing me
I mean ,back in the days to have rims,beat,nice guts,and paint was cool.
Now.............you better come correct or not come at all.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:32 AM~16792241
> *That is a good point on your perspective dog
> My part is being satisfied,Even though I don't build I am never satisfied anymore
> I don't know if I'm too far into this Lowrider lifestyle or the lifestyle is far too outgrowing me
> ...


I understand that but build that car with the rims beat and all that and be done with it and cruise and be happy. Out of all the cars you had how much of it was spent of them on the road and how much of them is spent you working on them. I know I did more working on cars then I have cruising them thats for sure..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 1 2010, 10:28 PM~16767622
> *Just passing thru ~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Just dropped in to say what up to "719"
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP CHAPAS WELCOME BACK TO THE CLUB HOMIE YOU STILL GOT YOUR BOMBA


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FELLOW LIL'ERS


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16792201
> * I got a pedal car coming out hopefully I can make it real nice I have all the parts gold plated I just need to paint it do the seat and get a display
> *


DAM I WISH A COULD GET AHOLD OF A PEDAL CAR GOOD LUCK ON GETTIN IT ALL TOGEATHER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2010, 01:39 AM~16792282
> *WUS SUP FELLOW LIL'ERS
> *


Whats up Wrinkles


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 01:40 AM~16792285
> *DAM I WISH A COULD GET AHOLD OF A PEDAL CAR GOOD LUCK ON GETTIN IT ALL TOGEATHER
> *


ebay my friend


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:26 AM~16769254
> *The Show N Shine we be held at Mr Biggs on the 27th. I will have to talk to Chris about the bar b que though. Will be good to finally meet you tho Wrinkles!
> *


SAME HERE BIGCEEZ GOTTA REMEMBER TO BRING MY CUETE MR BIGGS IS GETTING CRAZY :biggrin: J/P


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:34 AM~16792250
> *I understand that but build that car with the rims beat and all that and be done with it and cruise and be happy. Out of all the cars you had how much of it was spent of them on the road and how much of them is spent you working on them. I know I did more working on cars then I have cruising them thats for sure..
> *


And I agree dog that's why when you look at a guy like me selling a car ......you are like .....damn he sold that?
I had no heart in it...
I made 90% of VyneTyme.....loved it......spent hours in the garage with it.....
I just seen my opportunity that nobody .....including my wife seen.
Maybe back in the days I woulda been happy......but I dunno dog I just had this habit of stepping it up since I been in the lifestyle......Even now I strive because I don't want people to think that a "club" made me.....I was here before the club and I will always be here


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2010, 12:40 AM~16792287
> *Whats up Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP LARRY HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If that made any sense :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16792299
> *And I agree dog that's why when you look at a guy like me selling a car ......you are like .....damn he sold that?
> I had no heart in it...
> I made 90% of VyneTyme.....loved it......spent hours in the garage with it.....
> ...


I SHOULD HAVE YOU SELL MY CAR :biggrin: AND YOU CAN PUT ME IN A VERT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YEP, :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16792311
> *I SHOULD HAVE YOU SELL MY CAR  :biggrin: AND YOU CAN PUT ME IN A VERT
> *


Don't tempt me :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:43 AM~16792308
> *If that made any sense :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAME ALONG WAY ROY FROM THE WHITE MONTE TO YOUR WHITE 63 VERT HOMIE I GIVE YOU PROPS HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16792322
> *Don't tempt me :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE PERCENTAGE :scrutinize:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ARE YOU GONNA JUICE THAT IMPALA, ROY, I REMEMBER YOU BEING A LITTLE SWITCH HAPPY DONT YOU MISS IT?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16792340
> *ARE YOU GONNA JUICE THAT IMPALA, ROY, I REMEMBER YOU BEING A LITTLE SWITCH HAPPY DONT YOU MISS IT?
> *


YEA I KNOW THAT FAWKER MISSES IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2010, 12:47 AM~16792327
> *YOU CAME ALONG WAY ROY FROM THE WHITE MONTE TO YOUR WHITE 63 VERT HOMIE I GIVE YOU PROPS HOMIE
> *


It was just my drive doggie
And I'm fucking still here con corazon perro
I may have left the name but never the Lifestyle


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16792354
> *It was just my drive doggie
> And I'm fucking still here con corazon perro
> I may have left the name but never the Lifestyle
> ...


THATS WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16792340
> *ARE YOU GONNA JUICE THAT IMPALA, ROY, I REMEMBER YOU BEING A LITTLE SWITCH HAPPY DONT YOU MISS IT?
> *


I was just talking to somebody the other day about being switch happy
As bad as I don't wanna trade my dream car.....I wanna get it switched up
Fuck being a bitch about a vert :dunno:
You only live once


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AIGHT FELLAS GOTTA GET TO WORK  SEWE YOU VATOS SOON


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16792358
> *THATS WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT ROY
> *


Dog I would walk in front of a bullet for you.... and the name does not make me do it........it's the cora we have doggie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16792368
> *I was just talking to somebody the other day about being switch happy
> As bad as I don't wanna trade my dream car.....I wanna get it switched up
> Fuck being a bitch about a vert :dunno:
> ...


YEAH, BUT AFTER YOU DO SOME THINGS TO A CAR AND LATER TOO TRY AND SELL IT ITS ONLY MARKET IS LOWRIDERS IF YOU DONT CUT IT AND EVER DO DECIDE TO GET RID OF IT YOU WILL HAVE A WAY BIGGER MARKEET OLD RICH PEOPLE, MAYBE A CHEAP LS OR SOMETHING, I AM NOT A IMPALA GUY BUT I AM REALLY LIKING THE 63, I JUST HAD A 61,63 AND 64 ALL IN MY YARD ALL NEXT TO EACH OTHER AND JUST LOOKING AND I LIKE THE SHAPE OF THE 3 BUT PEOPLE WANT 64S LOOK ALOT ALIKE TO ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 4 2010, 01:01 AM~16792389
> *YEAH, BUT AFTER YOU DO SOME THINGS TO A CAR AND LATER TOO TRY AND SELL IT ITS ONLY MARKET IS LOWRIDERS IF YOU DONT CUT IT AND EVER DO DECIDE TO GET RID OF IT YOU WILL HAVE A WAY BIGGER MARKEET OLD RICH PEOPLE, MAYBE A CHEAP LS OR SOMETHING, I AM NOT A IMPALA GUY BUT I AM REALLY LIKING THE 63, I JUST HAD A 61,63 AND 64 ALL IN MY YARD ALL NEXT TO EACH OTHER AND JUST LOOKING AND I LIKE THE SHAPE OF THE 3 BUT PEOPLE WANT 64S LOOK ALOT ALIKE TO ME
> *


I hear ya phillipa and guess what?
I still aint satisfied I don't think.......
That 61 Bubble got me tossin and turnin
Yep.....fuck the rag......a bubble
I just have to decide when to settle down
When I was a G-Body guy this wasn't an issue.......but now :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well take it easy Utah and CO ....have a good night :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:05 AM~16792411
> *I hear ya phillipa and guess what?
> I still aint satisfied I don't think.......
> That 61 Bubble got me tossin and turnin
> ...


ITS TOUGH CAUSE I AM DONE, MY CAR IS THE LAST LOWRIDER I AM BUILDING FOR MY SELF MY CADILLAC, NOT A SHOW CAR BUT CLEAN AND FOR THE STREETS, CAUSE I JUST DONT HAVE THE DOLLARS AND THE TIME BUT YOU GOT TO DRAW THE LINE SOMEWHERE AND I KNOW ITS REALLY HARD, I GO BACK AND FORTH ALL THE TIME WITH IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 4 2010, 01:43 AM~16792304
> *WUS SUP LARRY HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG
> *


shit homie I done built that bike rode it a while and sold it already :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16791336
> *I can crap but not like that  :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16791976
> *JUS CURIOUS HOW MUCH DOES PAINT N PATTERNS LIKE THAT GO FOR ON A G BODY ???
> *


this guy is paying $4k, but were doing some other stuff besides the paint... for these type of patterns we are bout 2500 to 4000.. he also is getting a bunch of murals, and we had a bunch of bodywork also.. 

this guy with this caddy took there shit to tanya and lucky and guess they got screwed over, so now we had to step in an redo what they tried... plus were doing a elcamino where the guy took it to tanya and lucky, and like the other guy they both paid them all of it up front, and nuthing even got started, and the guy found his elcamino in someones back yard.. (windows down, interior getting messed up,engine missing stuff, and it sat there for 6 months) 

YIKES!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16792070
> *the hommie paid 5 stacks to get his lack done
> *


actually it was 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16792109
> *yessur hit Macgyver up in his paint topic im sure he'll give you a quote!!!
> *


:thumbsup: yessur, thanks fes... ya hit me up homie.. we dont have to get this crazy on your ride and can do simpler kinda patterns and paint... i just did a complete ol skool pattern job last week for 1500.. hit me up


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16792368
> *I was just talking to somebody the other day about being switch happy
> As bad as I don't wanna trade my dream car.....I wanna get it switched up
> Fuck being a bitch about a vert :dunno:
> ...


if you wanna get some swithches then let us know.. we have biker freddy at our shop and hes been lifting a few cars down there, and hes real fast...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:22 AM~16793676
> *this guy is paying $4k, but were doing some other stuff besides the paint... for these type of patterns we are bout 2500 to 4000.. he also is getting a bunch of murals, and we had a bunch of bodywork also..
> 
> this guy with this caddy took there shit to tanya and lucky and guess they got screwed over, so now we had to step in an redo what they tried... plus were doing a elcamino where the guy took it to tanya and lucky, and like the other guy they both paid them all of it up front, and nuthing even got started, and the guy found his elcamino in someones back yard.. (windows down, interior getting messed up,engine missing stuff, and it sat there for 6 months)
> ...


Damn they are still around?
Haven't seen them in years :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 07:37 AM~16793779
> *Damn they are still around?
> Haven't seen them in years :happysad:
> *


ya i guess so, i havent seen them either, but theres been a few vatos upset with em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:41 AM~16793797
> *ya i guess so, i havent seen them either, but theres been a few vatos upset with em
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 08:28 AM~16794101
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 09:31 AM~16794127
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Up!!! whut you doin' today???


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, cl1965ss, greenmerc77, RO 4 LIFE
:wave: WHATS UP HOMIES...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Going to the springs today. :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well the fucking rockets lost. And because of this I'm stepping out of the lowrider game and getting into the motorcycle style. Thanks for everything Colorado.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 4 2010, 08:59 AM~16794337
> *Well the fucking rockets lost. And because of this I'm stepping out of the lowrider game and getting into the motorcycle style. Thanks for everything Colorado.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 12:59 AM~16791944
> *yes thatz da plan!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: Wuts the setup? Or is it under wraps? (sp)


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 4 2010, 09:51 AM~16794285
> *MEMORIESCC, cl1965ss, greenmerc77, RO 4 LIFE
> :wave:    WHATS UP HOMIES...
> *


 :wave: 
When we hittin the bully? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 4 2010, 10:32 AM~16794584
> *:wave:
> When we hittin the bully?  :biggrin:
> *



Next weekend homie


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:22 AM~16793676
> *this guy is paying $4k, but were doing some other stuff besides the paint... for these type of patterns we are bout 2500 to 4000.. he also is getting a bunch of murals, and we had a bunch of bodywork also..
> 
> this guy with this caddy took there shit to tanya and lucky and guess they got screwed over, so now we had to step in an redo what they tried... plus were doing a elcamino where the guy took it to tanya and lucky, and like the other guy they both paid them all of it up front, and nuthing even got started, and the guy found his elcamino in someones back yard.. (windows down, interior getting messed up,engine missing stuff, and it sat there for 6 months)
> ...



:wave: what up killarado.....true story hope u throw down mak so i can take you some of my rides


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16791021
> *where you at on yours
> *


Just starting body work


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16794917
> *Next weekend homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16791694
> *yes they did in the 80s they were coach built so it wasn't from the factory but the factory contracted a company to do it or the company took it upon themselves to do it I'm not sure and they were done when the car was made brand new
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the info, never seen one


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 4 2010, 12:40 AM~16792285
> *DAM I WISH A COULD GET AHOLD OF A PEDAL CAR GOOD LUCK ON GETTIN IT ALL TOGEATHER
> *


Check craigslist too


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:22 AM~16793676
> *this guy is paying $4k, but were doing some other stuff besides the paint... for these type of patterns we are bout 2500 to 4000.. he also is getting a bunch of murals, and we had a bunch of bodywork also..
> 
> this guy with this caddy took there shit to tanya and lucky and guess they got screwed over, so now we had to step in an redo what they tried... plus were doing a elcamino where the guy took it to tanya and lucky, and like the other guy they both paid them all of it up front, and nuthing even got started, and the guy found his elcamino in someones back yard.. (windows down, interior getting messed up,engine missing stuff, and it sat there for 6 months)
> ...



:0 


They're still at it :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 4 2010, 10:29 AM~16794560
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: Wuts the setup? Or is it under wraps? (sp)
> *


Itz a street single to the front


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 3 2010, 03:52 PM~16786325
> *:0
> VERY NICE!!
> *



:wave: :wave: 


Whats been good Homie!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

What up to all my loyal GOODTIMERS! Big Chapas still holding things down and helping the GOODTIMES Bomb Chapter!!! So if you hear an explosion! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: It's the Bomb Chpater rolling thru!! Stay up my brothers and keep working. GT TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 4 2010, 03:44 PM~16797434
> *What up to all my loyal GOODTIMERS! Big Chapas still holding things down and helping the GOODTIMES Bomb Chapter!!! So if you hear an explosion!  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns: It's the Bomb Chpater rolling thru!! Stay up my brothers and keep working. GT TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 4 2010, 03:44 PM~16797434
> *What up to all my loyal GOODTIMERS! Big Chapas still holding things down and helping the GOODTIMES Bomb Chapter!!! So if you hear an explosion!  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns: It's the Bomb Chpater rolling thru!! Stay up my brothers and keep working. GT TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ES TODO CHAPAS!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 4 2010, 07:26 AM~16793705
> *:thumbsup:  yessur, thanks fes... ya hit me up homie.. we dont have to get this crazy on your ride and can do simpler kinda patterns and paint... i just did a complete ol skool pattern job last week for 1500.. hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


looks good keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anybody have any ramps to load a car up on a trailer I can borrow tonight until tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2010, 05:25 PM~16798312
> *Does anybody have any ramps to load a car up on a trailer I can borrow tonight until tomorrow?
> *


I got some regular ramps :dunno:
Kinda like these


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 06:27 PM~16798335
> *I got some regular ramps :dunno:
> Kinda like these
> 
> ...



I don't think that would work...thank u tho homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2010, 05:32 PM~16798384
> *I don't think that would work...thank u tho homie.
> *


No prob


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Saw this on my way home today :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:25 PM~16798312
> *Does anybody have any ramps to load a car up on a trailer I can borrow tonight until tomorrow?
> *


Go to home depot and buy some ramps from the garden dept. and then bring them back when your done. Just tell them they would not work for your application. They will refund your money no problem, i have done that before. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 4 2010, 05:39 PM~16798479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Looks like Gaspers


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 4 2010, 06:39 PM~16798480
> *Go to home depot and buy some ramps from the garden dept. and then bring them back when your done. Just tell them they would not work for your application. They will refund your money no problem, i have done that before. :biggrin:
> *



I will try that..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 4 2010, 05:39 PM~16798479
> *
> 
> 
> ...




61 RAG! :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT HOLDEN IT THE FUCK DOWN


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 07:14 PM~16798809
> *GT HOLDEN IT THE FUCK DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:20 PM~16798862
> *:0 nice!
> *



thanks homie ALL BILLS LATE THIS MONTH INCLUDING RENT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 07:14 PM~16798809
> *GT HOLDEN IT THE FUCK DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


  glad u got ur shit back!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 07:34 PM~16798967
> *thanks homie ALL BILLS LATE THIS MONTH INCLUDING RENT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 07:34 PM~16798967
> *thanks homie ALL BILLS LATE THIS MONTH INCLUDING RENT
> *


 :wow: thatz a dedicated ryder right there!!! crazy but dedicated!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16798809
> *GT HOLDEN IT THE FUCK DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16798292
> *looks good keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16798809
> *GT HOLDEN IT THE FUCK DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY LORD AND SAVIOR 

ROY

WITH HIM ALL TAGS ARE POSSIBLE!
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 4 2010, 10:25 AM~16795000
> *:wave: what up killarado.....true story hope u throw down mak so i can take you some of my rides
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 4 2010, 07:01 PM~16799169
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY LORD AND SAVIOR
> 
> ROY
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 4 2010, 09:32 AM~16794584
> *:wave:
> When we hittin the bully?  :biggrin:
> *


soon as i get a temp and my switches wired in im going till the wheels fall off lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 07:00 PM~16799165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dead in here, whutz goin' on Anson???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16799633
> *soon as i get a temp and my switches wired in im going till the wheels fall off lol
> *


If you need help with them switches let me know. Im good with electrical. :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good people


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Tgif


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 4 2010, 08:01 PM~16799169
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY LORD AND SAVIOR
> 
> ROY
> ...


Hey thats good to hear so I'll see you out on them streets then :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16801855
> *Dead in here, whutz goin' on Anson???
> *


 :biggrin: My bad homie, didnt see the one person posting before i passed out.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 4 2010, 03:28 PM~16797820
> *ES TODO CHAPAS!
> *


Orale Marcos!!!! Here in the AZ for the show. I will make sure there is a lot of pics to post! Arato homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 5 2010, 09:55 AM~16804383
> *:biggrin:  My bad homie, didnt see the one person posting before i passed out.
> *


 :biggrin: Itz all good playa!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it's windy outside how about in your hood?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 10:30 AM~16804655
> *it's windy outside how about in your hood?
> *


Itz not bad over here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 10:31 AM~16804665
> *Itz not bad over here!!!
> *


I hate wind


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:32 AM~16804670
> *I hate wind
> *


Me too.And it's almost always windy where I live


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16804670
> *I hate wind
> *


yessur!!! Snow and wind in the winter is terrible!!! But if itz 80 degrees, wind ain't bad!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 5 2010, 09:13 AM~16804510
> *Orale Marcos!!!! Here in the AZ for the show. I will make sure there is a lot of pics to post! Arato homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm ready for spring....My car might not be ....but I am :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16804698
> *I'm ready for spring....My car might not be ....but I am :cheesy:
> *


Itz creeping up pretty quick!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 10:33 AM~16804685
> *yessur!!! Snow and wind in the winter is terrible!!! But if itz 80 degrees, wind ain't bad!!!
> *


theres not snow on the ground now over there is there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn everyone was at the DMV yesterday....Me, Chuck, Fes, and then Tharen came.Everybody got new chit.Well except for me I was just there to help :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC
So have you decided on a "picnic" date???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:36 AM~16804708
> *Damn everyone was at the DMV yesterday....Me, Chuck, Fes, and then  Tharen came.Everybody got new chit.Well except for me I was just there to help :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:36 AM~16804708
> *Damn everyone was at the DMV yesterday....Me, Chuck, Fes, and then  Tharen came.Everybody got new chit.Well except for me I was just there to help :happysad:
> *


What did Tharen get?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 AM~16804707
> *theres not snow on the ground now over there is there?
> *


I got a lil in my front yard but it's just about all melted after these past couple days :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:37 AM~16804716
> *I got a lil in my front yard but it's just about all melted after these past couple days :biggrin:
> *


it's clear here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 09:37 AM~16804715
> *What did Tharen get?
> *


57 bel air :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:38 AM~16804722
> *57 bel air  :0
> *


streetable or project?? I love those tri-5s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:38 AM~16804722
> *57 bel air  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 AM~16804710
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC
> So have you decided on a "picnic" date???
> *


I haven't contacted your Brother yet but that don't matter,I am thinking April 24th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 09:39 AM~16804731
> *:wow:
> *


Ragtop :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16804740
> *I haven't contacted your Brother yet but that don't matter,I am thinking April 24th
> *


I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16804740
> *I haven't contacted your Brother yet but that don't matter,I am thinking April 24th
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16804746
> *Ragtop :wow:
> *


4 reels?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16804746
> *Ragtop :wow:
> *


Are you B.S'n???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:40 AM~16804747
> *I'm down :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Can't wait


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:41 AM~16804755
> *:cheesy:
> Can't wait
> *


me neither


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 09:41 AM~16804753
> *Are you B.S'n???
> *


Yeah :biggrin: 
He just got his lady a car
he did ask why I was there and I said I got a 57 Bel air....he just stared at me blankly so then I added Ragtop :biggrin: ......but I couldn't go through with the fib :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:41 AM~16804750
> *4 reels?
> *


:no:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:44 AM~16804777
> *Yeah :biggrin:
> He just got his lady a car
> he did ask why I was there and I said I got a 57 Bel air....he just stared at me blankly so then I added Ragtop :biggrin: ......but I couldn't go through with the fib :biggrin:
> *


I was already jeleous but now I feel much better :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:44 AM~16804777
> *Yeah :biggrin:
> He just got his lady a car
> he did ask why I was there and I said I got a 57 Bel air....he just stared at me blankly so then I added Ragtop :biggrin: ......but I couldn't go through with the fib :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:44 AM~16804783
> *I was already jeleous but now I feel much better :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 
I would be too
I mean Impalas you can find anywhere(especially the g-body ones) :biggrin: 
But Tri 5's especially a 57 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:46 AM~16804794
> *:cheesy:
> I would be too
> I mean Impalas you can find anywhere(especially the g-body ones) :biggrin:
> ...


whatever dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:46 AM~16804798
> *whatever dog :biggrin:
> *


You know I'm just fuckin with ya dog :cheesy: (never ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:46 AM~16804798
> *whatever dog :biggrin:
> *


You know I'm not faded by that because mine is a rare g-body Impala with power everything and AC....ooh and the top goes down  :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:50 AM~16804831
> *You know I'm not faded by that because mine is a rare g-body Impala with power everything and AC....ooh and the top goes down   :cheesy:
> *


I didn't really mean they were g body impalas I just told that guy with a 64 hardtop that was trying to shit on 59s :biggrin: oh and it's nice when the top goes up and down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 09:52 AM~16804847
> *I didn't really mean they were g body impalas I just told that guy with a 64 hardtop that was trying to shit on 59s :biggrin: oh and it's nice when the top goes up and down
> *


I know dog :biggrin: 
It's just entertaining


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to find a 61 bubble ss though :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:55 AM~16804874
> *I know dog :biggrin:
> It's just entertaining
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 08:45 AM~16803678
> *Hey thats good to hear so I'll see you out on them streets then :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5: 

Hell ya, new tags.........................step one. :thumbsup: 

New city job that i start on the 15th.........step two. :thumbsup: 

Cruising the streets..............step three. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Production Numbers 

Full Size Chevrolet Cars 
1958-1970



1958 
Sport Coupe..........142,592 
Sport Sedan...........83,330 
2 Door Sedan.........256,182 
4 Door Sedan.........491,441 
2 Door Wagon..........16,590 
4 Door Wagon.........170,473 
Convertible...........55,989 

1959 
Sport Coupe..........164,901 
Sport Sedan..........182,520 
2 Door Sedan.........281,924 
4 Door Sedan.........525,461 
2 Door Wagon..........20,760 
4 Door Wagon.........188,623 
Convertible...........72,765 

1960 
Sport Coupe..........204,467 
Sport Sedan..........169,016 
2 Door Sedan.........228,322 
4 Door Sedan.........497,048 
2 Door Wagon..........14,663 
4 Door Wagon.........198,066 
Convertible...........79,903 

1961 
Sport Coupe..........177,969 
Sport Sedan..........174,141 
2 Door Sedan.........153,998 
4 Door Sedan.........452,251 
4 Door Wagon.........168,935 
Convertible...........64,624 
Fleetmaster............3,000 
Biscayne.............201,006 
Bel Air..............330,000 
Impala...............491,000 
*Super Sport..............453 *
6 Passenger Wagon....137,300 
9 Passenger Wagon.....31,649 
6 Cylinder...........513,000 

1962 
Sport Coupe..........323,427 
Sport Sedan..........176,077 
2 Door Sedan.........127,870 
4 Door Sedan.........533,349 
4 Door Wagon.........187,566 
Convertible...........75,719 
Biscayne.............166,000 
Bel Air..............166,000 
Impala...............704,900 
Super Sport...........99,311 
409 Cars..............15,019 
All 6 Cylinder.......502,100 
All 8 Cylinder.......921,900 

1963 
Biscayne......(total)186,500 
6 Cylinder...........149,500 
8 Cylinder............37,000 
Bel Air.......(total)354,100 
6 Cylinder...........176,900 
8 Cylinder...........177,200 
Impala........(total)832,600 
6 Cylinder............96,700 
8 Cylinder...........735,900 
Super Sport..........153,271 
409 Cars..............16,920 
*Z11.......................57 *
Convertible...........82,659 
Station Wagon.(total)198,500 
6 Cylinder............52,300 
8 Cylinder...........146,200 

1964 
Biscayne......(total)173,900 
6 Cylinder...........132,500 
8 Cylinder............41,400 
Bel Air.......(total)318,100 
6 Cylinder...........137,800 
8 Cylinder...........180,300 
Impala........(total)889,600 
6 Cylinder............73,600 
8 Cylinder...........816,000 
Super Sport..........185,325 
409 Cars...............8,684 
Convertible...........81,897 
All 6 Cylinder.......383,647 
All 8 Cylinder.....1,190,821 
Station Wagon.(total)192,800 
6 Cylinder............39,700 
8 Cylinder...........153,100 

:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 12:12 PM~16804996
> *Production Numbers
> 
> Full Size Chevrolet Cars
> ...


How many were 61 vert ss?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno probably half or over
I mean if they had the money to option to get a vert I'm sure the SS package was affordable to them also.....which makes the bubbletop SS even more rare


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's a nice one for 45k so I'm sure a builder is achievable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1628458750.html


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 12:23 PM~16805085
> *http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1628458750.html
> *


It's clean. :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 5 2010, 10:18 AM~16804551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16805085
> *http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1628458750.html
> *


isn't there one in Denver for like 9gs or so it's a builder but I don't know if it's an ss


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz a lil' windier than I thought!!! but seen Roy cruising wit' the top down!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 11:54 AM~16805785
> *Itz a lil' windier than I thought!!! but seen Roy cruising wit' the top down!!!
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 11:54 AM~16805785
> *Itz a lil' windier than I thought!!! but seen Roy cruising wit' the top down!!!
> *


Had to take a stroll through Old Colorado City,Manitou,and Garden of the Gods
Westside was nice for a stroll


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 11:52 AM~16805778
> *isn't there one in Denver for like 9gs or so it's a builder but I don't know if it's an ss
> *


On Craigslist? :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 03:15 PM~16806279
> *Had to take a stroll through Old Colorado City,Manitou,and Garden of the Gods
> Westside was nice for a stroll
> 
> ...


Why does it look like your door moulding is gone? :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 5 2010, 01:28 PM~16806355
> *Why does it look like your door moulding is gone? :wow:
> *


Garden of the Gods Ghosts hno:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

ARE YOU READY TO GO BOWLING GAME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 5 2010, 01:36 PM~16806422
> *ARE YOU READY TO GO BOWLING GAME
> *


:thumbsup:
We need to put together a game for everyone soon :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:16 PM~16806287
> *On Craigslist? :0
> *


yup


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 5 2010, 01:45 PM~16806085
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:15 PM~16806279
> *Had to take a stroll through Old Colorado City,Manitou,and Garden of the Gods
> Westside was nice for a stroll
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:35 PM~16806416
> *Garden of the Gods Ghosts hno:
> *


Nah the door trim needs to be adjusted slightly upwards...(will be done soon)
So the reflection makes it look like one is not there :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 01:49 PM~16806499
> *
> *


I took a pic of your driveway :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:50 PM~16806514
> *I took a pic of your driveway :0  :biggrin:
> *


post it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 01:51 PM~16806518
> *post it
> *


You sure?
I was gonna stop by but looked like nobody was home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This is nice
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1629987167.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:52 PM~16806521
> *You sure?
> I was gonna stop by but looked like nobody was home
> *


I just got home and yeah nevermind!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint this Jeff's old Deuce?
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1630108826.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:59 PM~16806558
> *Aint this Jeff's old Deuce?
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1630108826.html
> *


looks good in the pics, but I never saw Jeff's...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 02:01 PM~16806570
> *looks good in the pics, but I never saw Jeff's...
> *


I think he just sold it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 03:04 PM~16806586
> *I think he just sold it
> *


waiting on that post Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 02:05 PM~16806588
> *waiting on that post Roy :biggrin:
> *


Which post homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This one?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 02:09 PM~16806613
> *This one?
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:15 PM~16806279
> *Had to take a stroll through Old Colorado City,Manitou,and Garden of the Gods
> Westside was nice for a stroll
> 
> ...


Lookin good!! 
U were right over in my Hood. 
The Garden is always a nice cruise.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 5 2010, 02:50 PM~16806514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't play your roll Roy :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 5 2010, 02:42 PM~16806820
> *Lookin good!!
> U were right over in my Hood.
> The Garden is always a nice cruise.
> *



What up Shane?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 5 2010, 02:46 PM~16806857
> *What up Shane?? :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey homie!!!
Slow ass friday here at the stealership.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 02:45 PM~16806851
> *don't play your roll Roy :biggrin:
> *


If Fes says it's cool I will :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah Garden of the God's a cool cruise
here ya go colorado we can all cruise The Garden :biggrin:
Don't mind the music I just had my ipod on shuffle


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 5 2010, 02:51 PM~16806897
> *hey homie!!!
> Slow ass friday here at the stealership.
> *



Same here!! I'm ready to get out this biatch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

$300 obo 
:wow:
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1622618330.html


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 5 2010, 03:17 PM~16807044
> *Same here!! I'm ready to get out this biatch
> *


Hell yea Bro bring on the Weekend!! :thumbsup: 


Roy, thanks for the cruise thru tha garden! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 5 2010, 03:33 PM~16807143
> *Hell yea Bro bring on the Weekend!! :thumbsup:
> Roy, thanks for the cruise thru tha garden! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 5 2010, 02:50 PM~16806514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you can post it Roy, itz nuthin' special!!! :biggrin: needs paint!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 04:33 PM~16807558
> *you can post it Roy, itz nuthin' special!!!  :biggrin: needs paint!!!
> *


That fuckers got a mean tuck :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 05:42 PM~16807637
> *That fuckers got a mean tuck :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 04:43 PM~16807643
> *:yes:
> *


When you gonna drive it? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16807643
> *:yes:
> *


looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC Today, 04:48 PM | | Post #69850 

here to stay

Posts: 17,959
Joined: Jul 2006
From: The Boulevard
Car Club: $MOSTHATED$




MOST HATED CAR CLUB SINCE 1999 BUT BEEN DOING IT WAY BEFORE THAT SO TRY AND CATCH UP AND WHEN YOU DO WE WILL STILL BE 10 STEPS AHEAD OF YOU.

*I NEVER THOUGHT MY BITCH COULD GO WITH NO TOP AND STILL GET RESPECT *
:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 05:47 PM~16807673
> *When you gonna drive it? :cheesy:
> *


Today is the 1st day I haven't!!! but I need tires!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:48 PM~16807684
> *looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


Yep you know the homeboy Rat1!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:02 PM~16807796
> *Today is the 1st day I haven't!!! but I need tires!!!
> *


You need a garage full of tires with that tuck :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looks straight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, fesboogie, CSC85MC
What up stranger


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:09 PM~16807858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:00 PM~16807781
> *MOSTHATED CC  Today, 04:48 PM    |  | Post #69850
> 
> here to stay
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 06:03 PM~16807804
> *Yep you know the homeboy Rat1!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he's a cool ass dude I almost bought that car I'm glad I waited though no taking anything away from that car though I would of loved to own it and the deal was good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:03 PM~16807807
> *You need a garage full of tires with that tuck :cheesy:
> *


I know... and the cutty is gonna be like that too, I need a warehouse!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:14 PM~16807889
> *Yeah he's a cool ass dude I almost bought that car I'm glad I waited though no taking anything away from that car though I would of loved to own it and the deal was good
> *


yeah so what kinda rag did you get???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:15 PM~16807900
> *I know... and the cutty is gonna be like that too, I need a warehouse!!!
> *


Just let everybody in on the deals you are gonna get


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:20 PM~16807942
> *Just let everybody in on the deals you are gonna get
> *


no shit is there pep boys or that shit in pueblo that sells them?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:21 PM~16807953
> *no shit is there pep boys or that shit in pueblo that sells them?
> *


There's one in the Springs and they are 29.99 each ....cash and carry...they wont mount them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:16 PM~16807913
> *yeah so what kinda rag did you get???
> *


X83


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:26 PM~16807994
> *X83
> *


close :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:25 PM~16807989
> *There's one in the Springs and they are 29.99 each ....cash and carry...they wont mount them
> *


I thought there was another pep boys up north too???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:25 PM~16807989
> *There's one in the Springs and they are 29.99 each ....cash and carry...they wont mount them
> *


I'll mount them myself anyway


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16808004
> *close :biggrin:
> *


atleast one pic... is it a g-body???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16808014
> *atleast one pic... is it a g-body???
> *


it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks fucking nice ,81?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:32 PM~16808044
> *Looks fucking nice ,81?
> *


yessir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna be a baby version of you Roy but I'm black hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good!!! :wow: congrats!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16808071
> *Looks Good!!!  :wow: congrats!!!
> *


Thanx I was gonna keep it on the DL and wait until that first picnic and roll up with the top up and drop it when I got there but I"m a big mouth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:34 PM~16808061
> *I'm gonna be a baby version of you Roy but I'm black hahaha
> *


Damn dog you get a killer deal on her?
Any plans for it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:37 PM~16808087
> *Thanx I was gonna keep it on the DL and wait until that first picnic and roll up with the top up and drop it when I got there but I"m a big mouth
> *


 :biggrin: Or were all just nosey as hell!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:37 PM~16808090
> *Damn dog you get a killer deal on her?
> Any plans for it?
> *


I think I got a killer deal the only plans are to clean it up because it needs odds and ends and I'm probably gonna throw a bumper kit on it and just roll it.My wife is trying to claim it already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:37 PM~16808087
> *Thanx I was gonna keep it on the DL and wait until that first picnic and roll up with the top up and drop it when I got there but I"m a big mouth
> *


Me too,I can't keep something I picked up to myself either :happysad: 
That fucker is bad ass though Larry and it looks like it's in really good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 06:38 PM~16808097
> *:biggrin: Or were all just nosey as hell!!!
> *


a little of both because I didn't have to alter my sig and no one would of known but like I said I can't keep my mouth shut especially when I"m excited but like I said it does need some minor work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:38 PM~16808100
> *I think I got a killer deal the only plans are to clean it up because it needs odds and ends and I'm probably gonna throw a bumper kit on it and just roll it.My wife is trying to claim it already
> *


Bumperkit and maybe some striping would set that bitch off
But you'll probably do more than that......it's still in early ownership faze :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:40 PM~16808111
> *a little of both because I didn't have to alter my sig and no one would of known but like I said I can't keep my mouth shut especially when I"m excited but like I said it does need some minor work
> *


I thought you was clowning me somehow at first :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16808123
> *Bumperkit and maybe some striping would set that bitch off
> But you'll probably do more than that......it's still in early ownership faze :biggrin:
> *


I want to do as little as possible right now because I need to concentrate on my 59 I just didn't want to be on the sidelines and I know I can get my money back out of this car if I change my mind but like I said my lady wants me to give it to her so I might as well hell I'll be driving it all the time still anyway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16808143
> *I thought you was clowning me somehow at first :happysad:
> *


no way bro I should of put I'm hitting the same switch as Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16808148
> *I want to do as little as possible right now because I need to concentrate on my 59 I just didn't want to be on the sidelines and I know I can get my money back out of this car if I change my mind but like I said my lady wants me to give it to her so I might as well hell I'll be driving it all the time still anyway
> *


  
Maybe the first female MH Member ? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:45 PM~16808153
> *no way bro I should of put I'm hitting the same switch as Roy :biggrin:
> *


That's a good one :biggrin: 
have you rolled it around yet?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

don't laugh but this is my reflection in the paint


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:47 PM~16808170
> *That's a good one :biggrin:
> have you rolled it around yet?
> *


no you see when I purchased the car they were trying to do a motor swap because the other one was smoking and they didn't finish but I'm gonna pull the motor because the oil pan is dented and I'm gonna change like the front tranny seal and go over some stuff maybe clean up the engine compartment a little and drop the motor back in but that wont even take me but a few days in my garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:51 PM~16808204
> *don't laugh but this is my reflection in the paint
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucking funny....you can tell you're happy :biggrin: 





Oh and nice paint btw :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

he said it's leather interior


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:52 PM~16808219
> *no you see when I purchased the car they were trying to do a motor swap because the other one was smoking and they didn't finish but I'm gonna pull the motor because the oil pan is dented and I'm gonna change like the front tranny seal and go over some stuff maybe clean up the engine compartment a little and drop the motor back in but that wont even take me but a few days in my garage
> *


Hell yeah....that will be bad ass.I bet it rolls smooth too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16808223
> *That's fucking funny....you can tell you're happy :biggrin:
> Oh and nice paint btw :cheesy:
> *


I smiled because I was giving the finger but it didn't show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:53 PM~16808237
> *Hell yeah....that will be bad ass.I bet it rolls smooth too
> *


if not I'll put new shocks and make it roll smooth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:53 PM~16808231
> *he said it's leather interior
> 
> 
> ...


Looks comfy.that's almost the color I wanna go with on my interior


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:51 PM~16808204
> *don't laugh but this is my reflection in the paint
> 
> 
> ...



shit looks dope :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

congrats on the new ride Larry. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:53 PM~16808231
> *he said it's leather interior
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice i want that in my g body


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: congrats i heard there was only 50 of those factory regal verts made


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 5 2010, 04:00 PM~16806946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is sick! We gonna see it on feds this year?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 5 2010, 07:02 PM~16808312
> *:wow:  :wow: congrats i heard there was only 50 of those factory regal verts made
> *


alright :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:56 PM~16808257
> *congrats on the new ride Larry. It looks pretty cool.
> *


thanx


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

congrats Larry I'm really happy for you bro
we been talking about these for years now and you got one
hell yeah homie :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I CAN SEE YOUR HAIR BLOWIN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

fuck i got my shit back from chrome and they forgot to ship a small part . i hope it didnt get lost during chroming. Bad part about it is i cant talk to anyone till tuesday since they are in phoenix for the show. I still cant put this fucking car back together im about ready to blow both of these mother fuckers up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, *plague*, 78monte, MOSTHATED CC, OVERTIME
well if it aint Mr.Vert himself :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:25 PM~16808499
> *fuck i got my shit back from chrome and they forgot to ship a small part . i hope it didnt get lost during chroming. Bad part about it is i cant talk to anyone till tuesday since they are in phoenix for the show. I still cant put this fucking car back together im about ready to blow both of these mother fuckers up.
> *


That sucks Ivan :thumbsdown:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

My name is going to be Ivan No Luck Martinez from now on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You grippin woodgrain soon in dat bish Larry? :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:25 PM~16808500
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, plague, 78monte, MOSTHATED CC, OVERTIME
> well if it aint Mr.Vert himself :cheesy:
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT, BUT TO ME A VERT IS THE BEST MOD YOU CAN HAVE ON A LOWRIDER BUT EVEN MORE ON A G-BODY CAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF THOSE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16808522
> *My name is going to be Ivan No Luck Martinez from now on
> *


What part you need?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16808499
> *fuck i got my shit back from chrome and they forgot to ship a small part . i hope it didnt get lost during chroming. Bad part about it is i cant talk to anyone till tuesday since they are in phoenix for the show. I still cant put this fucking car back together im about ready to blow both of these mother fuckers up.
> *


damn if it weren't for bad luck you'd have no luck at all


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16808524
> *You grippin woodgrain soon in dat bish Larry? :cheesy:
> *


YEP WITH 28S :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 07:24 PM~16808498
> *:wow: I CAN SEE YOUR HAIR BLOWIN :biggrin:
> *


it's gray hair but it's waving dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16808526
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT, BUT TO ME A VERT IS THE BEST MOD YOU CAN HAVE ON A LOWRIDER BUT EVEN MORE ON A G-BODY CAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF THOSE
> *


:yes:
but not a lot of factory verts.....or even verts at that(non chop tops)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 07:28 PM~16808538
> *YEP WITH 28S :biggrin:
> *


but I keep em clean hey thanx for our pep talks to your words kept me persistant on this guy to sell me that car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16808538
> *YEP WITH 28S :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
2 pairs of 14'S? :happysad:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16808522
> *My name is going to be Ivan No Luck Martinez from now on
> *


damn cuz it will come 2gether it all takes time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:29 PM~16808546
> *:yes:
> but not a lot of factory verts.....or even verts at that(non chop tops)
> *


I'm gonna wear the top out before summer comes :biggrin: I even have the boot for the convertible


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:30 PM~16808551
> *:uh:
> 2 pairs of 14'S?  :happysad:
> *


I keep it 13s homie Phillipa knows that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:29 PM~16808541
> *it's gray hair but it's waving dog :biggrin:
> *


You gonna be a dark mofo by the end of Summer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:31 PM~16808560
> *You gonna be a dark mofo by the end of Summer :biggrin:
> *


I'm already wesley snipes black so I'm fucked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808554
> *damn cuz it will come 2gether it all takes time
> *


Ivan has been waiting years already though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808551
> *:uh:
> 2 pairs of 14'S?  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808555
> *I'm gonna wear the top out before summer comes :biggrin: I even have the boot for the convertible
> *


I just recently put my boot on :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808547
> *but I keep em clean hey thanx for our pep talks to your words kept me persistant on this guy to sell me that car
> *


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:32 PM~16808566
> *Ivan has been waiting years already though
> *


ya i know + the stacks he has thrown down but she will be bad ass when he is done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:31 PM~16808562
> *I'm already wesley snipes black so I'm fucked
> *


Yeah I forgot about that
you fucked 
better buy plenty of White T's :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16808578
> *I just recently put my boot on :happysad:
> *


I might use this one the only thing is most people will see it and say chop top


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16808588
> *Yeah I forgot about that
> you fucked
> better buy plenty of White T's :biggrin:
> *


and sun block because the top is staying down


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:28 PM~16808529
> *What part you need?
> *


Its a fucking spacer block for the idler arm on my 64 i was worried about sending it for chrome and sure as shit i probably shouldnt have sent it out 4 fucking pieces and i only get 3 back.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:35 PM~16808591
> *I might use this one the only thing is most people will see it and say chop top
> *


Mine has a little play in it and I like the way the rag looks without it,but I thought maybe if I keep it on for awhile it will stretch out and look better :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16808596
> *Its a fucking spacer block for the idler arm on my 64 i was worried about sending it for chrome and sure as shit i probably shouldnt have sent it out 4 fucking pieces and i only get 3 back.
> *


get me a pic I will look through my shit for ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:35 PM~16808594
> *and sun block because the top is staying down
> *


Plenty bro,that sun is hectic and after cruising for hours without even thinking of it you get burnt :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16808612
> *get me a pic I will look through my shit for ya
> *


Its a new part from moog and instead of the factory offset bend like the og one they use this plate for it instead


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:35 PM~16808594
> *and sun block because the top is staying down
> *


MY WIFE HAS TO BE THE WHITEST WHITE LADY IN THE WORLD, WHEN WE USED TO CRUISE IN MY CONVERTIBLE HER FO HEAD WOULD BE BURNT AND PEELIN SHE BE LIKE TOP UP THE WHITE PEOPLE IS COOKIN :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:39 PM~16808623
> *Plenty bro,that sun is hectic and after cruising for hours without even thinking of it you get burnt :happysad:
> *


wish i had a vert so i could get burnt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:35 PM~16808591
> *I might use this one the only thing is most people will see it and say chop top
> *


THATS WHY YOU DONT PUT THE BOOT ON SO PEOPLE WILL SEE THAT RAG, BUT IN ROYS CASE HE CAN PUT HIS BOOT ON :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16808632
> *Its a new part from moog and instead of the factory offset bend like the og one they use this plate for it instead
> *


Damn....wish I could help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16808633
> *MY WIFE HAS TO BE THE WHITEST WHITE LADY IN THE WORLD, WHEN WE USED TO CRUISE IN MY CONVERTIBLE HER FO HEAD WOULD BE BURNT AND PEELIN SHE BE  LIKE TOP UP THE WHITE PEOPLE IS COOKIN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16808643
> *wish i had a vert so i could get burnt
> *


just chop your top off :cheesy: 
I seen a sawzall in the pic Larry posted of his reflection I'm sure he'll loan you
:thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16808679
> *just chop your top off  :cheesy:
> I seen a sawzall in the pic Larry posted of his reflection I'm sure he'll loan you
> :thumbsup:
> *


i have 1 but i will have the pros do that :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16808679
> *just chop your top off  :cheesy:
> I seen a sawzall in the pic Larry posted of his reflection I'm sure he'll loan you
> :thumbsup:
> *


CHOPS LOOK GOOD TO I JUST CAME BACK FROM A HOTROD SHOW AND THEM CHOPS ARE NICE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 06:46 PM~16808691
> *CHOPS LOOK GOOD TO I JUST CAME BACK FROM A HOTROD SHOW AND THEM CHOPS ARE NICE
> *


Yeah ....Ruben's looked really good
That's cause he and they got skills and just don't cover it in upholstery


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 06:46 PM~16808691
> *CHOPS LOOK GOOD TO I JUST CAME BACK FROM A HOTROD SHOW AND THEM CHOPS ARE NICE
> *


Your ride finished yet bro?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16808707
> *Your ride finished yet bro?
> *


NO I AM STILL WORKING ON IT HERE AND THERE, BUILDING RIDES FOR OTHER PEOPLE NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh....right arm


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 03:00 PM~16806946
> *Yeah Garden of the God's a cool cruise
> here ya go colorado we can all cruise The Garden :biggrin:
> Don't mind the music I just had my ipod on shuffle
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hella clean :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OR LIKE THIS ROY :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Denver is on Ganglang right now hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:57 PM~16809173
> *Denver is on Ganglang right now hno:
> *


I ALWAYS WONDER IF GANGMEMBERS WATCH THAT AND LIKE OH SHIT WE MADE IT OTHER FOOLS BETTER STEP THEY GAME UP :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just seen Adan's old 64 on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 07:58 PM~16809182
> *I ALWAYS WONDER IF GANGMEMBERS WATCH THAT AND LIKE OH SHIT WE MADE IT OTHER FOOLS BETTER STEP THEY GAME UP  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's fucked up how they gotta show Lowriders all through it


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:58 PM~16809183
> *Just seen Adan's old 64 on it
> *


And it still has them stupid ass Chevy Truck bumper guards and wooden blinds :cheesy:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 03:00 PM~16806946
> *Yeah Garden of the God's a cool cruise
> here ya go colorado we can all cruise The Garden :biggrin:
> Don't mind the music I just had my ipod on shuffle
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 05:03 PM~16807804
> *Yep you know the homeboy Rat1!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16809057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass,No bullshit I was just thinking about this the other day and wondering if it's been done.
I heard the back was done before,but never heard of the 1/4 windows :cheesy:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:57 PM~16809173
> *Denver is on Ganglang right now hno:
> *


What gangs are they talking about?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 08:04 PM~16809220
> *It's fucked up how they gotta show Lowriders all through it
> *


Yeah that does suck  :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 5 2010, 08:14 PM~16809295
> *What gangs are they talking about?
> *


North Side Mafia :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Everytime they show footage of people or cars it's from the Pueblo Supershow last year :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16808633
> *MY WIFE HAS TO BE THE WHITEST WHITE LADY IN THE WORLD, WHEN WE USED TO CRUISE IN MY CONVERTIBLE HER FO HEAD WOULD BE BURNT AND PEELIN SHE BE  LIKE TOP UP THE WHITE PEOPLE IS COOKIN :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha thats fucking funny


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 08:35 PM~16809455
> *Everytime they show footage of people or cars it's from the Pueblo Supershow last year :angry:
> *


Yeah thats bullshit how they always try to tie the two things together :thumbsdown:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Did they mention the "Dirty Dozen" and other OG members?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 5 2010, 08:58 PM~16809655
> *Did they mention the "Dirty Dozen" and other OG members?
> *


Nah I don't think so but I'm sure they'll play it again
On the History Channel


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 08:59 PM~16809670
> *Nah I don't think so but I'm sure they'll play it again
> On the History Channel
> *


Got rid of cable a few months ago :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 5 2010, 09:14 PM~16809781
> *Got rid of cable a few months ago :uh:
> *


Might be on youtube :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63, greenmerc77, SHOWLOW 68
:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello my Colorado Brothers :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16809899
> *WHATS UP? :biggrin:
> *


What's goin on JR? How's things in Lj


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

What up colorado? Sup roy ? I wanted to watch the gangland an spaced it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Mar 5 2010, 09:55 PM~16810157
> *What up colorado? Sup roy ? I wanted to watch the gangland an spaced it out
> *


What up CJ
I got it on Tivo homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just a slight snip of the vid,but it's Adan's ride


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*3500*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Playa?
No Phoeniquera this year?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 12:32 AM~16811028
> *a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dogg!!! Thatz whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 5 2010, 09:10 PM~16809263
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Simple and I can cruise it and it hops!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone catch my old 64 or better known as SWIPH'S 64 on the new Gangland?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 5 2010, 11:32 PM~16811028
> *a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...



:0  

Looks good Homie!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

There's going to be alot of regals rollin around this summer. :wow:  

I need some bumper fillers for mine. :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 6 2010, 01:33 AM~16811620
> *There's going to be alot of regals rollin around this summer. :wow:
> 
> I need some bumper fillers for mine. :happysad:
> *


Yes sir! My '83 should be done in early May. Its nothin spectacular but I'm proud of her. I'll be running Black Magic. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 6 2010, 02:33 AM~16811620
> *There's going to be alot of regals rollin around this summer. :wow:
> 
> I need some bumper fillers for mine. :happysad:
> *


hopefully mine stands out :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:39 PM~16806442
> *:thumbsup:
> We need to put together a game for everyone soon :biggrin:
> *


YES WE DO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully I can do some wheelie's in mines...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Primo. How was the trip down to Texas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 AM~16812264
> *Congrats Primo. How was the trip down to Texas?
> *


good no trouble at all


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2010, 09:18 AM~16812355
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up bRO?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2010, 05:30 PM~16808026
> *it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title I went to texas yesterday and picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 5 2010, 11:32 PM~16811028
> *a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 11:33 PM~16811043
> *Nice Dogg!!! Thatz whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks fes


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 6 2010, 01:22 AM~16811578
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks big izz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice day to get that roll on :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2010, 08:20 AM~16812367
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks R O


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 08:24 AM~16812392
> *Looks like a nice day to get that roll on :cheesy:
> *


hell ya...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2010, 11:41 PM~16811093
> *Simple and I can cruise it and it hops!!!
> *


Looks bad ass,Cant wait to see it cruising and hopping!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 12:32 AM~16811028
> *a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanted to give a huge thank you to Chris, Rich and Anthony for helping me get this car. Quite the adventure! Kansas....never again :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16812573
> *Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
looks nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn everybody getting new cars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:14 AM~16812602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I see how it is primo holding out on me aye


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Big Ceez couldnt be on the sidlines either thats cool you got a ride done up bro.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 11:09 AM~16812573
> *Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  
Congrats


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:09 AM~16812573
> *Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wut the charger was for?! :cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:41 PM~16810567
> *Just a slight snip of the vid,but it's Adan's ride
> 
> *



what tha fuk wait till the homie sees that a sureno in a kaka video :wow: thats the day he crashed the 64 in pueblo all i gotta say is



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKAkHTdZsRo


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 5 2010, 11:32 PM~16811028
> *a lil update on the patterns on the caddy im doing, before i spray the candy
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: thats whats up!! i told him to let you guys get down he didnt want to at first lol  well ima go pull these ttops off an get some wind threw this LS


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16812602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn loco looks good...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16812573
> *Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Looks good!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16812602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least not in a 18 hour period :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

What part of Kansas?
That's gotta be one of the worst states to drive through


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 6 2010, 02:17 PM~16814064
> *What part of Kansas?
> That's gotta be one of the worst states to drive through
> *


Utah sucks to drive too
Nothing out there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 02:21 PM~16814085
> *Utah sucks to drive too
> Nothing out there
> *


YOU STARTING BEEF ROY  :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 02:21 PM~16814085
> *Utah sucks to drive too
> Nothing out there
> *


Yeah that drive sucks too


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 6 2010, 03:03 PM~16814255
> *YOU STARTING BEEF ROY   :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
Gotta admit that it's a boring drive Phillipa :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16812573
> *Some of the City Wide Familia and I just got back from Kansas to pick up a new toy for me. This gives me more time to work on the Imp.
> 
> 
> ...



nice where you get the extingusher from?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

son of a bitch i decided to touch the cutty and put the steel braided return hose on the chrome power steering pump and when i went to push it on the fucking tube broke loose. now the tube moves around loose in the housing. i dont know if its repairable ill have to send it back to ABS i guess i shouldnt have worked on the cars today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2010, 05:01 PM~16814790
> *son of a bitch i decided to touch the cutty and put the steel braided return hose on the chrome power steering pump and when i went to push it on the fucking tube broke loose. now the tube moves around loose in the housing. i dont know if its repairable ill have to send it back to ABS i guess i shouldnt have worked on the cars today.
> *


Damn Ivan you really do have bad luck with those damn cars


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Larry, the deal just fell in my lap.

Got the car from Junction City just west of Topeka.

Not sure where they got the extingisher at?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

today i was playin with skulls


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 6 2010, 11:31 AM~16813364
> *:wow: thats whats up!! i told him to let you guys get down he didnt want to at first lol  well ima go pull these ttops off an get some wind threw this LS
> *


thanks dogg.. i think he will be happy when he sees it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 07:45 PM~16815444
> *today i was playin with skulls
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sick ! I want some !


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 07:24 PM~16815287
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> Larry, the deal just fell in my lap.
> ...


 :wave: 
When you breakin it in? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 07:03 PM~16815562
> *:wow:  sick ! I want some !
> *


ya, now that there bout done, i want some also...!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 6 2010, 08:07 PM~16815576
> *:wave:
> When you breakin it in?  :biggrin:
> *


I cruised around a bit today. Gotta redo the set up and do a lil clean up here and there.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 08:09 PM~16815595
> *ya, now that there bout done, i want some also...!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16815628
> *I cruised around a bit today. Gotta redo the set up and do a lil clean up here and there.
> *


Nice. Wuts the setup it has?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 07:45 PM~16815444
> *today i was playin with skulls
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i might have to bring you a 64 to paint.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 07:24 PM~16815287
> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> Larry, the deal just fell in my lap.
> ...


I'm just giving you a hard time bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 6 2010, 08:23 PM~16815680
> *Nice. Wuts the setup it has?
> *



3 pumps, 6 batteries but one of the pumps needs a new motor and need to geta new solenoid.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 08:58 PM~16815947
> *I'm just giving you a hard time bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:

I know Primo...how's the drop top?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:02 PM~16815976
> *3 pumps, 6 batteries but one of the pumps needs a new motor and need to geta new solenoid.
> *


Im gonna have to come by soon and check it out. You want use one of my motors off my pumps?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16815807
> *Damn i might have to bring you a 64 to paint.
> *


sounds great, im ready!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 6 2010, 10:10 PM~16817083
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
any more pics?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:12 PM~16817092
> *:wow:
> any more pics?
> *


No thats all I saw in the Utah topic!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Know what he named it?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16817108
> *Know what he named it?
> *


No I dont!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 6 2010, 10:15 PM~16817111
> *No I dont!
> *


You miss it?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:17 PM~16817135
> *You miss it?
> *


Maybe a lil bit, it was a fun car!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 6 2010, 10:21 PM~16817155
> *Maybe a lil bit, it was a fun car!
> *


I bet
I miss G-bodys  
The Bass,the smoothness,switches,and reliability of them


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:22 PM~16817167
> *I bet
> I miss G-bodys
> The Bass,the smoothness,switches,and reliability of them
> *


I miss the bump....pissed off a lot of old folks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 6 2010, 10:29 PM~16817216
> *I miss the bump....pissed off a lot of old folks :biggrin:
> *


Me too 
I am trying to piss off my neighbors and getting glasspacks when I can afford it 
FTP's :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16817108
> *Know what he named it?
> *


NOAHS ARK AFTER HIS DAUGHTER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16817268
> *NOAHS ARK AFTER HIS DAUGHTER
> *


that's cool got any more pics?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16817288
> *that's cool got any more pics?
> *


YEAH IT WAS AT MY SHOP FROM THE TIME HE GOT IT, HES MY BOY THATS AT THE SHOP WITH ME, WILL POST THEM UP LATER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 6 2010, 10:53 PM~16817347
> *YEAH IT WAS AT MY SHOP FROM THE TIME HE GOT IT, HES MY BOY THATS AT THE SHOP WITH ME, WILL POST THEM UP LATER
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

2500 obo any one







:dunno:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 7 2010, 03:49 AM~16818235
> *2500 obo any one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. Why you sellin her homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Big C?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:04 AM~16818266
> *Whats up Big C?
> *




Chillen homie, how are you? How's the new toy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 04:14 AM~16818282
> *Chillen homie, how are you? How's the new toy?
> *


Same here just kickin it and I am gonna do some work to it starting tomorrow I won't pull it out the garage for like 2 weeks at least so I can get the things I want to get done, done but damn I can't wait :biggrin: Hows the cutty?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:26 AM~16818306
> *Same here just kickin it and I am gonna do some work to it starting tomorrow I won't pull it out the garage for like 2 weeks at least so I can get the things I want to get done, done but damn I can't wait :biggrin: Hows the cutty?
> *



The same, have some lil things I need to get done on it here and there. I'm lovin it tho. Have something to hit the streets with while I finish the Imp! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 04:30 AM~16818310
> *The same, have some lil things I need to get done on it here and there. I'm lovin it tho. Have something to hit the streets with while I finish the Imp! :biggrin:
> *


I"m just hoping I can clean up my car good enough to be satisified with it. I think once I'm out cruising and having fun I'll forget about the little shit until a really badass car pulls up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 10:04 PM~16817025
> *sounds great, im ready!
> *


GONNA HAVE TO CHECK YOU OUT MAC WHEN I GET BACK...... YOU DO PINSTRIPING?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 7 2010, 04:53 AM~16818387
> *GONNA HAVE TO CHECK YOU OUT MAC WHEN I GET BACK...... YOU DO PINSTRIPING?
> *


we can do it all brother.. jus hit me up or stop by the shop and check us out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:38 PM~16817252
> *Me too
> I am trying to piss off my neighbors and getting glasspacks when I can afford it
> FTP's  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My boy Anthony wilding on Academy... kids wilding in the back too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

G-14 Classified pics:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Still needs the treatment!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Another one gettin' put together as we speak!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry for the shitty pics but it is whut it is!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 7 2010, 10:10 AM~16819045
> *What's up fes
> *


Whut Up Chuck!!! Whut you up to? You in AZ???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 08:52 AM~16818960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE LOOKS MEAN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 10:13 AM~16819062
> *THIS PICTURE LOOKS MEAN
> *


Thanks Phillipa whut you been up to?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 10:11 AM~16819049
> *Whut Up Chuck!!! Whut you up to? You in AZ???
> *


Not much bRO just got up , yea I'm here in phoenix gonna get ready and go hit the show. The only shitty thing is its raining


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 7 2010, 10:14 AM~16819069
> *Not much bRO just got up , yea I'm here in phoenix gonna get ready and go hit the show. The only shitty thing is its raining
> *


Damn dat sucks... but try to take some pics!!! Rain and all I wish I was there!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 10:15 AM~16819074
> *Damn dat sucks... but try to take some pics!!! Rain and all I wish I was there!!!
> *


Yea I will bRO,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 7 2010, 10:20 AM~16819096
> *Yea I will bRO,
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:14 AM~16819067
> *Thanks Phillipa whut you been up to?
> *


NOTHIN, JUST THAT ITS STARTING TO GET HOT ,AND I DONT HAVE A CAR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 7 2010, 09:14 AM~16819069
> *Not much bRO just got up , yea I'm here in phoenix gonna get ready and go hit the show. The only shitty thing is its raining
> *


DAMN , NO RAIN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 10:23 AM~16819114
> *NOTHIN, JUST THAT ITS STARTING TO GET HOT ,AND I DONT HAVE A CAR
> *


Where's the Caddy??? or Caddy's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here you go Marcos, don't know if you seen these pics...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530320


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:25 AM~16819125
> *Where's the Caddy??? or Caddy's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WORKING ON IT, BUT I KEEP ADDING SHIT :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:26 AM~16819129
> *Here you go Marcos, don't know if you seen these pics...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530320
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 10:29 AM~16819147
> *WORKING ON IT, BUT I KEEP ADDING SHIT :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: thatz how it alwayz ends up!!! you gonna bust out this year or more long term???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:32 AM~16819162
> *:biggrin: thatz how it alwayz ends up!!! you gonna bust out this year or more long term???
> *


HOPE THE DENVER COLORADO SHOW IT WILL BE DONE, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 10:37 AM~16819187
> *HOPE THE DENVER COLORADO SHOW IT WILL BE DONE, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW
> *


  can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 09:37 AM~16819187
> *HOPE THE DENVER COLORADO SHOW IT WILL BE DONE, BUT YOU NEVER KNOW
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 10:24 AM~16819122
> *DAMN , NO RAIN
> *


Tell me about it bROtha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Rain can really fuck up an event :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 10:50 AM~16819237
> *Rain can really fuck up an event :angry:
> *


Yes it can! How is the weather there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 7 2010, 10:52 AM~16819244
> *Yes it can! How is the weather there?
> *


somewhat cold today... it was really nice yesterday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529747


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:57 AM~16819260
> *I like this!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529747
> *


Yeah that's a good deal
You can easily make 3-4 k on that
Or just buy it to keep it,price is g-body cheap


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 11:57 AM~16819260
> *I like this!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529747
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:26 AM~16819129
> *Here you go Marcos, don't know if you seen these pics...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530320
> *


I had not ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16812573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datz whutz up Homie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 06:45 PM~16815444
> *today i was playin with skulls
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Homie!!! You gettin down on that car :wow: 


Looks real good


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE IS SOME MORE PICTURES ROY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 7 2010, 11:42 AM~16819508
> *I had not !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 03:02 AM~16818264
> *:0. Why you sellin her homie?
> *


jus want to save for somthing new im sick of g bodys


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 12:31 PM~16819785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car was still built by a goodtimer that car says Marcos GT all OVER IT.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 7 2010, 12:21 PM~16819723
> *:0
> Datz whutz up Homie
> *


 :biggrin: just trying to catch up with everyone else


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16819943
> *This car was still built by a goodtimer that car says Marcos GT all OVER IT.
> *


THE CAR WAS NOT FULLY BUILT BY GOODTIMES OR GOODTIMES MEMBERS  SO THERE IS NO NEED TO GO THERE, IN LOWRIDING PEOPLE BUY SELL AND TRADE THESE CARS ALL DAY, HE GAVE PROPS TO THE PEOPLE THAT DID WHAT ON THE SIGN, NEVER SAID HE BUILT THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, MOSTHATED CC
WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Phillipa :wave:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16819943
> *This car was still built by a goodtimer that car says Marcos GT all OVER IT.
> *


So what does Marcos new car have written all over it then . . . Cause I know it ain't goodtimes . . . Don't start shit between people and there rides when it has nothing do with you playa


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 01:04 PM~16820287
> *What up Phillipa :wave:
> *


NOTHING, HOW IS THE WEATHER DOWN THERE STILL NICE OR WHAT, ITS GOING BACK AND FORTH STORM MIGHT BE COMING  BUT NOT LIKE THAT YEAR WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO, THEY SAID IT WAS ONE OF THE WORST STORM EVER THEY SHUT EVERYTHING DOWN, NO MAIL TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 01:47 PM~16820207
> *THE CAR WAS NOT FULLY BUILT BY GOODTIMES OR GOODTIMES MEMBERS  SO THERE IS NO NEED TO GO THERE, IN LOWRIDING PEOPLE BUY SELL AND TRADE THESE CARS ALL DAY, HE GAVE PROPS TO THE PEOPLE THAT DID WHAT ON THE SIGN, NEVER SAID HE BUILT THE WHOLE CAR
> *


  that was well said


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 7 2010, 10:42 AM~16819508
> *I had not !  :thumbsup:
> *


....???????....... (situation) :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BEFORE THIS GOES ANYWHERE IT SHOULD NOT THE WORK DONE IN COLORADO WAS NICE AND THE HOMIE OUT THERE HAD GOOD IDEAS, AND THE WORK DONE HERE WAS NICE AND MAKES A GOOD COMBINATION AND FOR A NICE CAR ALL AROUND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 01:08 PM~16820312
> *NOTHING, HOW IS THE WEATHER DOWN THERE STILL NICE OR WHAT, ITS GOING BACK AND FORTH STORM MIGHT BE COMING  BUT NOT LIKE THAT YEAR WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO, THEY SAID IT WAS ONE OF THE WORST STORM EVER THEY SHUT EVERYTHING DOWN, NO MAIL TODAY :biggrin:
> *


It's nice right now
:happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 01:13 PM~16820345
> *It's nice right now
> :happysad:
> *


I NEED TO GET DOWN THERE TO SEE MY MOMS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 01:12 PM~16820341
> *BEFORE THIS GOES ANYWHERE IT SHOULD NOT THE WORK DONE IN COLORADO WAS NICE AND THE HOMIE  OUT THERE HAD GOOD IDEAS, AND THE WORK DONE HERE WAS NICE AND MAKES A GOOD COMBINATION AND FOR A NICE CAR ALL AROUND
> *


Well put :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope when I am looking for another car I find something as nice as the Regal.....or the 64 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm thinking it's about that time to pay bills and start all over :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 03:21 PM~16820391
> *I'm thinking it's about that time to pay bills and start all over :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 6 2010, 06:45 PM~16815444
> *today i was playin with skulls
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie thats some bad ass work!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 01:47 PM~16820207
> *THE CAR WAS NOT FULLY BUILT BY GOODTIMES OR GOODTIMES MEMBERS  SO THERE IS NO NEED TO GO THERE, IN LOWRIDING PEOPLE BUY SELL AND TRADE THESE CARS ALL DAY, HE GAVE PROPS TO THE PEOPLE THAT DID WHAT ON THE SIGN, NEVER SAID HE BUILT THE WHOLE CAR
> *


i'm not goin anywhere with anything i know what marcos did to this car not saying all of it was marcos but most of it .


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 7 2010, 02:07 PM~16820303
> *So what does Marcos new car have written all over it then . . . Cause I know it ain't goodtimes . . . Don't start shit between people and there rides when it has nothing do with you playa
> *


Hey i aint saying his new car was built by marcos i was referring to a car he owned and i know he put his soul into. Dont talk shit to me becuz i wont back down bottom line.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anyways I was a little suspiscious about some of the crafstmanship done on the motor swap on my ride I did start the car up but noticed like there was a new oil pan gasket but the oil pan was smashed. I decided to pull it out and fix that and clean up the engine a little and trans and I'm glad I did.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Look at how dirty the trans is why wouldn't they just clean it up a bit and look at the bolts holding the trans to the motor??You can see the three top bolts hanging half out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 12:56 PM~16819943
> *This car was still built by a goodtimer that car says Marcos GT all OVER IT.
> *


By saying this isnt disrespecting anyone i know what marcos did to this car and he put his soul into this car when i met marcos he owned this car wich is why when i see it it reminds me of him. I say what i want as do others on here some people dont like it and thats the way it is so no big deal about a comment i made.Acting GOODTIMES president for Colorado.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a little back yard boogie *MOST HATED* style


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Shit Larry i had bought this Regal from a guy and his mechanic only had one arm talk about alot of missing and loose bolts too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 04:54 PM~16821366
> *Shit Larry i had bought this Regal from a guy and his mechanic only had one arm talk about alot of missing and loose bolts too.
> *


I'm not claiming to be a professional but some guys should just leave shit alone if they don't know what there doing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821344
> *By saying this isnt disrespecting anyone i know what marcos did to this car and he put his soul into this car when i met marcos he owned this car wich is why when i see it it reminds me of him. I say what i want as do others on here some people dont like it and thats the way it is so no big deal about a comment i made.Acting GOODTIMES president for Colorado.
> *


I think it was just taken wrong Mr.Presidente


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821351
> *Just a little back yard boogie MOST HATED style
> 
> 
> ...


Nice garage :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I think so to Im not disrespecting another club or the owner of the regal now i am just supporting my brother for the work he put into this car cuz we all know how marcos worked on this car but still wanted more .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16821410
> *Nice garage :cheesy:
> *


It's never big enough


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:03 PM~16821422
> *It's never big enough
> *


I think Imma start looking for a G-body vert :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 05:03 PM~16821422
> *It's never big enough
> *


It was till you went and bought another car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 7 2010, 05:04 PM~16821428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even with my truck in there it was cluttered


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Larry the trucks are supposed to go outside. I remember my grandma telling me i was suppused to put the new vehicles in the garage and the old cars outside.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 05:20 PM~16821505
> *Larry the trucks are supposed to go outside. I remember my grandma telling me i was suppused to put the new vehicles in the garage and the old cars outside.
> *


Hey man I love that truck :biggrin: watch me end up selling the regal because I hate to see my truck outside


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 03:50 PM~16821316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 05:21 PM~16821512
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD
> *


It'll look better with a motor back in it running smooth and on the boulevard with the rag back :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 05:21 PM~16821511
> *Hey man I love that truck :biggrin: watch me end up selling the regal because I hate to see my truck outside
> *


build a carport in your driveway and enclose it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 05:24 PM~16821524
> *build a carport in your driveway and enclose it
> *


I make my ol lady scrape windows while my truck is in the garage so now that I have another car my trucks in the street I can't take the garage and the driveway from her :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:23 PM~16821519
> *It'll look better with a motor back in it running smooth and on the boulevard with the rag back :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA BIG DOGG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 05:26 PM~16821537
> *HELL YEA BIG DOGG
> *


it wont be long it just depends how picky I get because to pull that motor and put it back in is nothing you know


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:27 PM~16821541
> *it wont be long it just depends how picky I get because to pull that motor and put it back in is nothing you know
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 7 2010, 11:22 AM~16819729
> *Damn Homie!!! You gettin down on that car :wow:
> Looks real good
> *


thanks brotha... for the amount hes payin im trying to go the extra mile


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 7 2010, 02:52 PM~16820894
> *Damn homie thats some bad ass work!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, only bout half way there


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

>


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

so (NO) on the trade roy for the 3 legged swingset...lol.. id thought 4sure youd copy that one and post it up in here! lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16821505
> *Larry the trucks are supposed to go outside. I remember my grandma telling me i was suppused to put the new vehicles in the garage and the old cars outside.
> *


 :roflmao: 
Unless their New OLD Cars!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 04:41 PM~16821624
> *so (NO) on the trade roy for the 3 legged swingset...lol.. id thought 4sure youd copy that one and post it up in here! lol
> *


That's funny shit :cheesy: 








hello, i saw your add for the impala for trade.. i have a few things i can offer.
1.i have a 78 pinto that i painted blue with flames like the waynes world one.. my buddy hector bought me the waynes world masks so its fun to drive around with them on
2. i have a 1969 riding lawn mower.. it doesnt run but but it looks cool out in your front yard for a yard decaration
3. i have an older swingset for my kids.. my kids dont play with it much anymore since its missing a leg, but i tapped a tree branch to it and i think it would hold
4.i have all the replica ymca outfits from the 70s
5. i have a complete 70s shoe collection with a few of slightly worn plaid pants.. some real nice colors, such as sunburst orange, and even some neat checkered ones
6. i have the complete dukes of hazzard collection on betamax.. some of the covers are ruined cause of cat urine, but i think the tapes will still play
7. i have a REAL framed autograph of flavor flav from public enemy.. it should be worth alot, since he is a sex symbol
8. i have a big trash bag of the older style REUSEABLE babys diapers.. these are all washed and ready to be reused, these are real hard to find and i know you would really appereciate them
9. i have my 1999 baseball card collection.. its almost complete but i am gonna keep some of the expensive cards from it
10. i have my shot glass collection.. i have about 59 shot glasses
11. i have my wifes complete home and garden magazine collection.. it should be worth some money to the riight investor
12.and last but not least i have my complete hot wheels collection.. i have about 160 cool cars and ready for hours of fun and entertainment..


im real serious and motivated to trade today. you would have to drive the impala over to my parent trailer and im in the winnebago out back. i dont have a license cause my pet ferret ate it... can you please have it detailed and cleaned, and a FULL tank of gas or i would be forced to keep the swingset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

ya, i allways seem 2 find these crackers trying to trade this type of garbage for my rides in the past.lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 7 2010, 05:07 PM~16821779
> *ya, i allways seem 2 find these crackers trying to trade this type of garbage for my rides in the past.lol
> *


Imma have to use that on someone lol :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:27 PM~16821541
> *it wont be long it just depends how picky I get because to pull that motor and put it back in is nothing you know
> *


Damn Larr you're always into something aren't cha. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, *RO4LIFE 719*, plague, wannabelowrider, impala63
Post pics Chuck :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821344
> *By saying this isnt disrespecting anyone i know what marcos did to this car and he put his soul into this car when i met marcos he owned this car wich is why when i see it it reminds me of him. I say what i want as do others on here some people dont like it and thats the way it is so no big deal about a comment i made.Acting GOODTIMES president for Colorado.
> *


YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT BIG DADDY I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT, ITS JUST THE WAY YOU SAID IT,WAS REALLY DISREPECTFUL, MY BOY GOT THE CAR IN A TRADE THE WORK DONE FROM COLORADO IS VERY NICE BUT YOU DONT DO THAT PERIOD. SAYING THE CAR HAS GOODTIMES ALL OVER IT WHEN THE CAR CLEARLY HAS A DIFFRENT PLAQUE ON IT AND CAME FROM YOUR CLUB. PEOPLE TRADE AND SELL CARS ALL THE TIME, HE NEVER CLAMIED ALL THE WORK. BOTH HOMIE'S BUSTED ASS ON THIS CAR AND IT CAME OUT GOOD.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2010, 03:50 PM~16821316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS REAL MAROON THERE :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 05:51 PM~16822115
> *CAR LOOKS REAL MAROON THERE :wow:
> *


Black Cherry :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 05:53 PM~16822126
> *Black Cherry :cheesy:
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME IN THOSE OTHER PICTURES IT LOOKS REAL BLACK, I JUST SEEN SOME NICE BLACK CHERRYS AT THE DEALERSHIP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 05:55 PM~16822133
> *YEAH THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME IN THOSE OTHER PICTURES IT LOOKS REAL BLACK, I JUST SEEN SOME NICE BLACK CHERRYS AT THE DEALERSHIP
> *


 :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 05:55 PM~16822136
> *:wow:
> *


I WENT OUT LOOKING FOR COLORS FOR A FRIENDS RIDE, LOTS OF NICE NEW COLORS ON THE NEW CARS :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 05:58 PM~16822148
> *I WENT OUT LOOKING FOR COLORS FOR A FRIENDS RIDE, LOTS OF NICE NEW COLORS ON THE NEW CARS :cheesy:
> *


I was thinking something else :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL GOT THIS FOR YOU ROY,$999 A PIECE OF HISTORY, THE HORSES EYES FOLLOW YOU :wow:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 05:58 PM~16822148
> *LOTS OF NICE NEW COLORS ON THE NEW CARS :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin: I was just thinking that the other day


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16822178
> *X2  :biggrin: I was just thinking that the other day
> *


AND NOWADAYS THEY LOOK GOOD AND ARE WAY CHEAPER


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16822181
> *AND NOWADAYS THEY LOOK GOOD AND ARE WAY CHEAPER
> *


Very true


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:41 PM~16822034
> *YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT BIG DADDY I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT, ITS JUST THE WAY YOU SAID IT,WAS REALLY DISREPECTFUL,  MY BOY GOT THE CAR IN A TRADE THE WORK DONE FROM COLORADO IS VERY  NICE BUT YOU DONT DO THAT PERIOD. SAYING THE CAR HAS GOODTIMES ALL OVER IT WHEN THE CAR CLEARLY HAS A DIFFRENT PLAQUE ON IT AND CAME FROM YOUR CLUB. PEOPLE TRADE AND SELL CARS ALL THE TIME, HE NEVER CLAMIED ALL THE WORK. BOTH HOMIE'S BUSTED ASS ON THIS CAR AND IT CAME OUT GOOD.
> *


See thats the problem when a person tries to read what the other is saying it always gets misunderstood so dont say i was disrespecting somebody when i wasnt now end of fucking story


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:01 PM~16822169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
I been thinking of that ride :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 06:06 PM~16822197
> *See thats the problem when a person tries to read what the other is saying it always gets misunderstood so dont say i was disrespecting somebody when i wasnt now end of fucking story
> *


NO NEED TO GET TOUGH BRO  AND START CURSING, WE ARE ALL IN LOWRIDING TOGETHER, I READ WHAT YOU SAID . YOU ARE THE PRESIDENT OF A BIG CLUB AND A GREAT CHAPTER OUT THERE IN COLORADO, I'M NOT GONNA GO BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU,NO NEED TOO DO THAT, YOU SAID WHAT YOU DID AND I DID THE SAME, AND WHEN YOU GUYS DO SOMETHING IN WYOMING LET US KNOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16822246
> *:wow:
> I been thinking of that ride :cheesy:
> *


ITS HERE IF NOT MY DAUGHTER IS DRIVING IT TO SCHOOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:16 PM~16822261
> *ITS HERE IF NOT MY DAUGHTER IS DRIVING IT TO SCHOOL
> *


Damn what's up wit you guys giving all the bad ass rides to your daughters out there that aint even old enough to drive?
You guys be ballin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 7 2010, 06:27 PM~16821926
> *Damn Larr you're always into something aren't cha.  :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anobody post any Phoeniquera pics yet on here?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:01 PM~16822169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now are those scratches or high power laserz on the mighty horse with eyes that follow?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16822278
> *Damn what's up wit you guys giving all the bad ass rides to your daughters out there that aint even old enough to drive?
> You guys be ballin
> *


MY DAUGHTER IS OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE  SHE HATES THAT CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 06:25 PM~16822321
> *MY DAUGHTER IS OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE  SHE HATES THAT CAR
> *


 :wow: 
You a old mofo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

THIS RANFLA IS SICK 3000 IN THE SPRINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 06:28 PM~16822333
> *:wow:
> You a old mofo
> *


jp homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 07:06 PM~16822621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 70
I use to have one back in 94-95 in Az patterned da fuck out :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?????


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 7 2010, 11:31 AM~16819785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213+Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16820327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

www.SIN-Magazine.com
:cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

To everyone that read my posts i have no problem with anyone . Just a misunderstanding and words coming out wrong. I'm man enough to admit when i made a mistake and open my mouth at times. Nobody is perfect. I should have said the car looked nice because it truly does.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 09:25 PM~16823273
> *To everyone that read my posts i have no problem with anyone . Just a misunderstanding and words coming out wrong. I'm man enough to admit when i made a mistake and open my mouth at times. Nobody is perfect. I should have said the car looked nice because it truly does.
> *



 We all human primo!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16823273
> *To everyone that read my posts i have no problem with anyone . Just a misunderstanding and words coming out wrong. I'm man enough to admit when i made a mistake and open my mouth at times. Nobody is perfect. I should have said the car looked nice because it truly does.
> *


:thumbsup:







You need a vacation away from your cars


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 08:06 PM~16822621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz Patrick's car from Superiors... seen the car today pretty clean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 09:25 PM~16823273
> *To everyone that read my posts i have no problem with anyone . Just a misunderstanding and words coming out wrong. I'm man enough to admit when i made a mistake and open my mouth at times. Nobody is perfect. I should have said the car looked nice because it truly does.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we need someone in CO to go to the DMV and get these plates!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16823468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't fly here  
too many hating ass cops


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:48 PM~16823586
> *It wouldn't fly here
> too many hating ass cops
> *


I know im surprised it would fly anywhere!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16823711
> *I know im surprised it would fly anywhere!!!
> *


If that's the case I wanna get
FKUH8RS
:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16823732
> *If that's the case I wanna get
> FKUH8RS
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Old pic of one of your cars Roy...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 11:07 PM~16824494
> *Old pic of one of your cars Roy...
> 
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16824494
> *Old pic of one of your cars Roy...
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 11:09 PM~16824515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: How you liking your new car???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 11:10 PM~16824529
> *:wave: How you liking your new car???
> *



Likin it so far...havent had too much time to play with her yet. Had to dedicate the rest of the weekend to the fam bam. But I will get out there tomorrow and start cleaning her up. Hows the Regal ?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16824494
> *Old pic of one of your cars Roy...
> 
> *


I actually got offered a nice ass Deuce for the Rag today that is in Colorado :0 
He would need to throw some stack in though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16824669
> *I actually got offered a nice ass Deuce for the Rag today that is in Colorado :0
> He would need to throw some stack in though
> 
> ...


Yea...seen that car on CL before. Looks really clean.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah he says it only has 16k og miles on it
I find that hard to believe :scrutinize:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16824713
> *Yeah he says it only has 16k og miles on it
> I find that hard to believe :scrutinize:
> *



I would have to call Puro Pedo on that! :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16824713
> *Yeah he says it only has 16k og miles on it
> I find that hard to believe :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: I say keep the rag and lift it. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16824733
> *:nono:  I say keep the rag and lift it.  :biggrin:
> *


If I get a yob soon it will be kept and gone over
If I don't Imma have to hustle my way back up the ladder :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 10:30 PM~16824727
> *I would have to call Puro Pedo on that!  :uh:
> *


me too ,unless underneath the car was spotless.....but if it was I'm sure he would have showed it off in all the damn pics :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice Deuce None the less


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 11:34 PM~16824757
> *If I get a yob soon it will be kept and gone over
> If I don't Imma have to hustle my way back up the ladder  :happysad:
> *


I call first dibs on it if you sell it. Take a payment plan? Say 5% interest? :x:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 7 2010, 11:43 PM~16824833
> *I call first dibs on it if you sell it. Take a payment plan? Say 5% interest?  :x:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 7 2010, 10:43 PM~16824833
> *I call first dibs on it if you sell it. Take a payment plan? Say 5% interest?  :x:
> *


I wish I could take payments :happysad: 
If I sell it,it will be to pay off 2 vehicles that I am currently paying on


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16824861
> *I wish I could take payments :happysad:
> If I sell it,it will be to pay off 2 vehicles that I am currently paying on
> *


Just sell the other 2 and you are good to go! :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 PM~16824904
> *Just sell the other 2 and you are good to go!  :cheesy:
> *



Persistance... :biggrin: 

What day you comin by homie...weather looks kinda iffy this week.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16824669
> *I actually got offered a nice ass Deuce for the Rag today that is in Colorado :0
> He would need to throw some stack in though
> 
> ...


IT'S CLEAN.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 11:54 PM~16824914
> *Persistance... :biggrin:
> 
> What day you comin by homie...weather looks kinda iffy this week.
> *


I just noticed that. I will work on it intermittently when the weather is clear. Just let me know which day is good for a cruise and i will be by then. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 7 2010, 11:59 PM~16824954
> *I just noticed that. I will work on it intermittently when the weather is clear. Just let me know which day is good for a cruise and i will be by then.  :biggrin:
> *



Whenevers clever....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 12:00 AM~16824973
> *Whenevers clever....
> *


With how the forecast looks im thinkin tomorrow or tuesday. :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotta get my beauty rest, im out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 08:06 PM~16822621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good if I didn't buy the ride I have I would have went to look at this thing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16825017
> *With how the forecast looks im thinkin tomorrow or tuesday.  :happysad:
> *



Just give me a call and let me know cousin!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2010, 11:11 PM~16824544
> *Likin it so far...havent had too much time to play with her yet. Had to dedicate the rest of the weekend to the fam bam. But I will get out there tomorrow and start cleaning her up. Hows the Regal ?
> *


Itz cool!!! Haven't had much time to go thru it...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 01:12 AM~16825421
> *Itz cool!!! Haven't had much time to go thru it...
> *



What all are you going to change ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16825435
> *What all are you going to change ?
> *


Interior just needs to get cleaned up, and obviously paint and fix a couple of small things here and there!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16825448
> *Interior just needs to get cleaned up, and obviously paint and fix a couple of small things here and there!!!
> *



WERD...sounds like you and I are in the same boat. This car is strictly a street ride for me tho.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16825455
> *WERD...sounds like you and I are in the same boat. This car is strictly a street ride for me tho.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16825448
> *Interior just needs to get cleaned up, and obviously paint and fix a couple of small things here and there!!!
> *


are you going to try to remove the S/D from the headrest or just leave it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 8 2010, 12:03 AM~16824995
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's raining down here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:13 AM~16825784
> *It's raining down here
> *


Spring is near...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:18 AM~16825790
> *Spring is near...
> *


hells yeah


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Its all good to the homie overtime and firmex no hard feelings no problems nothing its all good just exactly what you said a misunderstanding . . . bump for the colorado lowriders and another bump for the goodtimes colorado chapter from the ultimate fam out in utah . . .


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:23 AM~16825800
> *hells yeah
> *



You already tore the Regal apart?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordoloc213_@Mar 8 2010, 03:23 AM~16825801
> *Its all good to the homie overtime and firmex no hard feelings no problems nothing its all good just exactly what you said a misunderstanding . . .  bump for the colorado lowriders and another bump for the goodtimes colorado chapter from the ultimate fam out in utah . . .
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:35 AM~16825819
> *You already tore the Regal apart?
> *


Yeah I only pulled the motor because the oil pan was smashed but it's not like the motor was fully bolted in so not much work to tear it out and won't be much work to put it back in.I was thinking of upgrading the intake and carb while it's out and cleaning up the engine compartment a little.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:36 AM~16825828
> *Yeah I only pulled the motor because the oil pan was smashed but it's not like the motor was fully bolted in so not much work to tear it out and won't be much work to put it back in.I was thinking of upgrading the intake and carb while it's out and cleaning up the engine compartment a little.
> *



Nice...thats the way to do it homie! Might as well since its still not summer out. Get her running perfect!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPayaso69_@Mar 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16823695
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP LARRY .THIS IS BIG LUIS FROM GREELEY CO. I JUST WANTED TO THANK U AGAIN FOR GIVING US YOUR BLESSING ON BOULEVARD BULLYZ  AS THE NEW NAME FOR OUR CAR CLUB. THAT WAS KOOL AS HELL.THANKS ONCE AGAIN. :nicoderm:
> *


Just posting this up everybody watch out for that new club up north


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:39 AM~16825834
> *Nice...thats the way to do it homie! Might as well since its still not summer out. Get her running perfect!
> *


Yeah I figured I have at least a month to mess with it before I want to be out cruising. I already ordered some weather stripping for it and am gonna order a new stereo and get my bumper kit on it's way


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:40 AM~16825835
> *Just posting this up everybody watch out for that new club up north
> *



Heard of them already....looking forward to seeing them come out in 2010


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:44 AM~16825844
> *Heard of them already....looking forward to seeing them come out in 2010
> *


The homie Luis is a real cool guy so they should be a real solid club I've talked with him a few times


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you go Roy

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1629987167.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:48 AM~16825855
> *The homie Luis is a real cool guy so they should be a real solid club I've talked with him a few times
> *



If he has any events or kick backs, have him let us know, would be more then happy to support


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What happened Roy you seen everybody with new rides and said fuck it??

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1631718196.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:52 AM~16825868
> *If he has any events or kick backs, have him let us know, would be more then happy to support
> *


I'll hit him up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:41 AM~16825837
> *Yeah I figured I have at least a month to mess with it before I want to be out cruising. I already ordered some weather stripping for it and am gonna order a new stereo and get my bumper kit on it's way
> *



That booty kit is going to look real good!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:54 AM~16825873
> *That booty kit is going to look real good!
> *


I hope so I have to get the bucket fixed though someone thought it was a smart idea to hop a car with it on


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:53 AM~16825869
> *What happened Roy you seen everybody with new rides and said fuck it??
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1631718196.html
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 08:06 PM~16822621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There was one advertised on craigslist a while back for 3500 but it looked purple is this the same car maybe those other pics were with a bad camera or does anybody know of two of these rides with different color paints but both with phantom tops??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:55 AM~16825875
> *I hope so I have to get the bucket fixed though someone thought it was a smart idea to hop a car with it on
> *



Sure you got a good deal on it tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's like 52 degrees outside with that rain so feels like spring already


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:00 AM~16825882
> *Sure you got a good deal on it tho
> *


yeah considering there going for 650-950 so I got a fair deal.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:00 AM~16825883
> *It's like 52 degrees outside with that rain so feels like spring already
> *



Its cold up here....rained a little bit over here Sunday morning but warmed up plenty enough to have a bar b que :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:03 AM~16825887
> *Its cold up here....rained a little bit over here Sunday morning but warmed up plenty enough to have a bar b que :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:04 AM~16825888
> *Thats what I'm talking about
> *



You working til 8 again primo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:04 AM~16825889
> *You working til 8 again primo?
> *


Yeah how about you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:09 AM~16825894
> *Yeah how about you?
> *



7am....this is my last week on nights though...starting on the 17th, I go to days :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:12 AM~16825902
> *7am....this is my last week on nights though...starting on the 17th, I go to days :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear at least someone is getting a normal life so do you get weekends off too?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:17 AM~16825907
> *Thats good to hear at least someone is getting a normal life so do you get weekends off too?
> *



I will be working Thursday-Saturday from 7am-7pm with every other Wednesday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:21 AM~16825908
> *I will be working Thursday-Saturday from 7am-7pm with every other Wednesday.
> *


you gonna be at home and cruising more than at work thats nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like the phoenix show got rain


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:28 AM~16825918
> *you gonna be at home and cruising more than at work thats nice
> *



Absolutely....I got a ton more work to do during the days but I think its a good trade off.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:44 AM~16825940
> *Absolutely....I got a ton more work to do during the days but I think its a good trade off.
> *


damn right it is I'm tired of nights and weekends


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:44 AM~16825941
> *damn right it is I'm tired of nights and weekends
> *




How long you been doing nights for ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:46 AM~16825947
> *How long you been doing nights for ?
> *


I don't work nights all the time I rotate every month. So one month will be graveyards and then another month will be 4pm-12am then one month I work two 4-12 shifts and two graveyard shifts and one day shift and I"ve been doing all this for about 8yrs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 05:03 AM~16825972
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:07 AM~16825978
> *I don't work nights all the time I rotate every month. So one month will be graveyards and then another month will be 4pm-12am then one month I work two 4-12 shifts and two graveyard shifts and one day shift and I"ve been doing all this for about 8yrs
> *



Thats a long time homie. Yea...this graveyard bs takes a toll on ya.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 05:10 AM~16825983
> *Thats a long time homie. Yea...this graveyard bs takes a toll on ya.
> *


People don't understand they think just because you don't work hard it's easy but it's not like you said it takes a toll on you and people either think you sleep constantly or call at the damn wrong time and first words out of their mouth are, are you sleeping


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:12 AM~16825989
> *People don't understand they think just because you don't work hard it's easy but it's not like you said it takes a toll on you and people either think you sleep constantly or call at the damn wrong time and first words out of their mouth are, are you sleeping
> *


 :cheesy: Yea....I barely sleep now because of my shift. Between kids, the cars, the wifey and work...who has time to sleep :wow: 

oh well...phuk it. Im just happy and lucky to have a job.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 05:17 AM~16825996
> *:cheesy: Yea....I barely sleep now because of my shift. Between kids, the cars, the wifey and work...who has time to sleep  :wow:
> 
> oh well...phuk it. Im just happy and lucky to have a job.
> *


I"m the same way but I'm tired tonight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:19 AM~16826000
> *I"m the same way but I'm tired tonight
> *



You and I both :420:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:08 AM~16825981
> *:wave:
> *


What's up larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 8 2010, 05:30 AM~16826012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much so you didn't go to Phx??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:31 AM~16826016
> *
> 
> Not much so you didn't go to Phx??
> *


I'm in phoenix now gettin ready to leave back in a bit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 05:34 AM~16826022
> *I'm in phoenix now gettin ready to leave back in a bit
> *


Sounds good how was the show??are you flying or driving?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 02:56 AM~16825879
> *There was one advertised on craigslist a while back for 3500 but it looked purple is this the same car maybe those other pics were with a bad camera or does anybody know of two of these rides with different color paints but both with phantom tops??
> *


its the same car i think he went all the way down to 1500 wen it was purple but i seen it a few weeks ago in person its worth the 3000


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:36 AM~16826025
> *Sounds good how was the show??are you flying or driving?
> *


The show was good besides the rain, I'm drivin bRO gotta stop in burque and get lunch at garcias it always makes the trip


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719+Mar 8 2010, 05:37 AM~16826027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sux I'd hate to be driving that right now.. Who's all with you?? So did you hit the after hop?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:42 AM~16826039
> *oh so it was purple and now he painted and still wants less than what he wanted before because like I said he started out at 3500 but definately looks worth 3gs
> 
> Damn that sux I'd hate to be driving that right now.. Who's all with you?? So did you hit the after hop?
> *


Just me and my chick, I didn't hit the after hop I went to the hard ROck to get dinner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 05:46 AM~16826046
> *Just me and my chick, I didn't hit the after hop I went to the hard ROck to get dinner
> *


so do you have to drive the entire stretch yourself??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:50 AM~16826050
> *so do you have to drive the entire stretch yourself??
> *


She dROve two hours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 05:52 AM~16826053
> *She dROve two hours
> *


at least she tried to help


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 05:40 AM~16826034
> *
> The show was good besides the rain, I'm drivin bRO gotta stop in burque and get lunch at garcias it always makes the trip
> *


How long of a drive is that ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 05:53 AM~16826055
> *How long of a drive is that ?
> *


It's like 12 or so hours from Pueblo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:02 AM~16826067
> *It's like 12 or so hours from Pueblo
> *


Helluva drive.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 06:11 AM~16826083
> *Helluva drive.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:13 AM~16826091
> *:yessad:
> *



How long was the drive down to Texas to get the Regal? 

I know we spent 16 hours to and from Kansas...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 05:53 AM~16826055
> *How long of a drive is that ?
> *


I made it in 11 hours to the hotel, but its gonna take longer to get back its snowin in flagstaff they say


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 06:16 AM~16826097
> *How long was the drive down to Texas to get the Regal?
> 
> I know we spent 16 hours to and from Kansas...
> *


5 hrs one way so we left at like 8am and got home like 8:30-9:00pm


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 06:17 AM~16826101
> *I made it in 11 hours to the hotel, but its gonna take longer to get back its snowin in flagstaff they say
> *


be careful on the way home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 8 2010, 06:17 AM~16826101
> *I made it in 11 hours to the hotel, but its gonna take longer to get back its snowin in flagstaff they say
> *



:wow: How often does Flagstaff get snow!? Have a safe trip back homie.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:22 AM~16826114
> *5 hrs one way so we left at like 8am and got home like 8:30-9:00pm
> *



Not too bad, did you have a co pilot?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 06:33 AM~16826131
> *Not too bad, did you have a co pilot?
> *


Yeah my club buddy went with me so it helped alot. I went right after work so I didn't sleep all that day until I got home so it was along day for me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:37 AM~16826137
> *Yeah my club buddy went with me so it helped alot. I went right after work so I didn't sleep all that day until I got home so it was along day for me
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I should be throwing the first coat of paint down on my pedal car tuesday well my homie is gonna do it


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:45 AM~16826153
> *I should be throwing the first coat of paint down on my pedal car tuesday well my homie is gonna do it
> *



That thing will be cleaner then most cars out there.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 8 2010, 06:47 AM~16826156
> *whats up colorado :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 06:47 AM~16826158
> *That thing will be cleaner then most cars out there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:48 AM~16826160
> *:biggrin:
> *



Post pics of the progress while in paint. What color are you doing?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> oh so it was purple and now he painted and still wants less than what he wanted before because like I said he started out at 3500 but definately looks worth 3gs
> 
> ya he said he painted it him self its not bad but lot of over spray he didnt tape much off


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 06:49 AM~16826163
> *Post pics of the progress while in paint. What color are you doing?
> *


candy red is gonna be the base of the car and probably some magenta and maybe a little purple or blue for the patterns


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > oh so it was purple and now he painted and still wants less than what he wanted before because like I said he started out at 3500 but definately looks worth 3gs
> >
> > ya he said he painted it him self its not bad but lot of over spray he didnt tape much off
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 AM~16826182
> *candy red is gonna be the base of the car and probably some magenta and maybe a little purple or blue for the patterns
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 AM~16818999
> *G-14 Classified pics:
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see the chrome coil :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

gmorning yall.... monday,yuk


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16823273
> *To everyone that read my posts i have no problem with anyone . Just a misunderstanding and words coming out wrong. I'm man enough to admit when i made a mistake and open my mouth at times. Nobody is perfect. I should have said the car looked nice because it truly does.
> *


WE ARE ALL FAMILY JUST A MISUNDERSTANDING


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:58 AM~16826183
> *New top or did he try and dye it to match?
> *


its always had that color top on it it even when it was purple. it was white before the purple and had this color top


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 02:52 AM~16825866
> *Here you go Roy
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1629987167.html
> *


Yeah that's really nice
Dude knows what he though,it was a complete frame off
i'm scared to even ask the price


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 02:53 AM~16825869
> *What happened Roy you seen everybody with new rides and said fuck it??
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1631718196.html
> *


Well I'm seriously thinking about paying off the 2 cars I am paying on
So if I get an offer around that in cash it will probably be gone
I mean I owe 26-27k on my wifes car and my truck. I have a car that is worth that amount in the garage that is paid for.
Work has been bad for the past 2 years.I figure if I don't get a yob really soon,that car has got to go.I have to think of my Family's well being instead of my pleasure.
So if it has to be done I'll probably sell that,pay off the 2 vehicles then sell the truck and look for a nice HT Impala for like 8-10k and a hoopty work vehicle for like 2k.
Then work my way back up Larry.
But hopefully I find a yob.....like really soon :happysad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 08:38 AM~16826801
> *Well I'm seriously thinking about paying off the 2 cars I am paying on
> So if I get an offer around that in cash it will probably be gone
> I mean I owe 26-27k on my wifes car and my truck. I have a car that is worth that amount in the garage that is paid for.
> ...


Good luck Roy,Hopefully everything works out for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 AM~16827306
> *Good luck Roy,Hopefully everything works out for you! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 01:29 AM~16825516
> *are you going to try to remove the S/D from the headrest or just leave it?
> *


 :dunno: yet??? I don't plan on keeping it forever so I might let someone else deal w/ that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 03:44 AM~16825844
> *Heard of them already....looking forward to seeing them come out in 2010
> *


x2 they were at the CLA Meeting, right???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 8 2010, 08:06 AM~16826339
> *i cant see the chrome coil :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: only he can see it!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

, fesboogie, FIRMEX :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! hey Larry were did you order your weather stripping from or anyone dat knows... for G-Body's ofcourse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16827823
> *, fesboogie, FIRMEX :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Homie!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 07:06 PM~16822621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cars sold went with tharin and picked it up last night :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: luxurymnte8788, FIRMEX

What up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 10:59 AM~16827832
> *Whutz Good Homie!!!
> *


chillin bout to get off my ass so i can get this monte back on the frame and sell it :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 8 2010, 12:03 PM~16827867
> *chillin bout to get off my ass so i can get this monte back on the frame and sell it  :happysad:
> *


  No more hopping or whut???


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 11:05 AM~16827882
> * No more hopping or whut???
> *


man i want to bust that shit out clownin but at tthe same time i wanna paint that rag house sick pay mak like 4 stacks to get crazy on it so im undesided i do wanna see the monte out tho thats y when i sell it ima make sure they gonna finish it car dont need much


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 8 2010, 12:09 PM~16827916
> *man i want to bust that shit out clownin but at tthe same time i wanna paint that rag house sick pay mak like 4 stacks to get crazy on it so im undesided i do wanna see the monte out tho thats y when i sell it ima make sure they gonna finish it
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 8 2010, 01:02 PM~16828350
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Marcos!!! still got the Impala? any good hits on it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 11:51 AM~16827785
> *x2 they were at the CLA Meeting, right???
> *



I thought so.

CLA meeting this Saturday btw.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 10:51 AM~16827785
> *x2 they were at the CLA Meeting, right???
> *


Jayson Reyes is in Bulavard Bullyz


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:09 PM~16828396
> *I thought so.
> 
> CLA meeting this Saturday btw.
> *


Wut time and where?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2010, 12:04 PM~16828360
> *Whutz Good Marcos!!! still got the Impala? any good hits on it?
> *


what up homie! if everything goes like planned it will have a new owner this summer!


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up CO .. see you guys at the cla meeting this sat...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 8 2010, 01:53 PM~16828719
> *Wut time and where?
> *



2pm at Joshua Station off of 8th and I25 across the street from Denver bumper.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 8 2010, 03:06 PM~16829250
> *what up homie!  if everything goes like planned it will have a new owner this summer!
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Mar 8 2010, 04:41 PM~16829948
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Whats up offtopic buddy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788+Mar 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16827848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wanted to go to one of those meetings but I guess I won't make this one either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT from the bottom


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Mar 8 2010, 03:47 PM~16829541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

check this out denver riders
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530566


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2010, 08:54 PM~16832486
> *check this out denver riders
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530566
> *


 :0 Roy your needed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 8 2010, 08:12 PM~16832776
> *:0  Roy your needed.
> *


 :happysad: 
:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh: :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

whats cracking yall


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP CO :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fuckin layitlow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 02:52 AM~16825866
> *Here you go Roy
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1629987167.html
> *


He wants 35K


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANOTHER COLORADO SPRINGS FEATURE :wow: , GOT THE NEW MAGAZINE TODAY, BIG UPS TO XQUIZETE CAR CLUB AND ADAN, THAT RIDE IS NICE, COLORADO HAS A LOT OF FEATURES WITHIN THE PAST MONTHS, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 09:45 PM~16833953
> *He wants 35K
> *


yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16834006
> *ANOTHER COLORADO SPRINGS FEATURE :wow: , GOT THE NEW MAGAZINE TODAY, BIG UPS TO XQUIZETE CAR CLUB AND ADAN, THAT RIDE IS NICE, COLORADO HAS A LOT OF FEATURES WITHIN THE PAST MONTHS, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Ups to Phil for his expertise in Photography :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 09:49 PM~16834022
> *yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes
> *


Yeah it aint no SS or no Rag.
I can see 25K.....but not 35 :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 10:12 PM~16834394
> *Yeah it aint no SS or no Rag.
> I can see 25K.....but not 35 :happysad:
> *


not even sure bout 25 these days but who knows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 8 2010, 10:38 PM~16834649
> *not even sure bout 25 these days but who knows
> *


I really think Impalas haven't lost too much ground due to the economy.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16834006
> *ANOTHER COLORADO SPRINGS FEATURE :wow: , GOT THE NEW MAGAZINE TODAY, BIG UPS TO XQUIZETE CAR CLUB AND ADAN, THAT RIDE IS NICE, COLORADO HAS A LOT OF FEATURES WITHIN THE PAST MONTHS, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 11:40 PM~16834668
> *I really think Impalas haven't lost too much ground due to the economy.
> *


maybe not but I bet there not selling


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 10:48 PM~16834006
> *ANOTHER COLORADO SPRINGS FEATURE :wow: , GOT THE NEW MAGAZINE TODAY, BIG UPS TO XQUIZETE CAR CLUB AND ADAN, THAT RIDE IS NICE, COLORADO HAS A LOT OF FEATURES WITHIN THE PAST MONTHS, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *



Congrats to Adan!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 01:51 AM~16835722
> *Congrats to Adan!
> *


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:24 AM~16836188
> *x2
> *



Q vole primo..hows work going?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:35 AM~16836227
> *Q vole primo..hows work going?
> *


real good and hows your night going?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:35 AM~16836230
> *real good and hows your night going?
> *



Quiet but its alright...getting caught up on some things before I start on days next week. Do any work to the drop top today?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:38 AM~16836235
> *Quiet but its alright...getting caught up on some things before I start on days next week. Do any work to the drop top today?
> *


a little but my kid didn't go to school so I hung out with her. Tomorrow I'm gonna help do up my pedal car and thursday will be my day to work on the drop top.Any work to the cutlass??Man just when I get something for myself I got people lined up down the block and around the corner wanting me to do shit for them but when I don't have much to do for myself no one is hitting me up it kinda sux


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:44 AM~16836247
> *a little but my kid didn't go to school so I hung out with her. Tomorrow I'm gonna help do up my pedal car and thursday will be my day to work on the drop top.Any work to the cutlass??Man just when I get something for myself I got people lined up down the block and around the corner wanting me to do shit for them but when I don't have much to do for myself no one is hitting me up it kinda sux
> *



Thats the way it always works out homie. Es la vida...que no?! :biggrin: 

Yea....I started going through the set up today and I just need to pull everything out of the trunk and start all over. 

Whoever did the stereo install did a phuked job on it. There is constant power running to a cap to the trunk draining the battery, need to add an isolator to it. They also used 4gauge speaker wire for the batteries on the hydraulics, so I ordered welding cable today so I can redo that, take out the prestolite blocks that are in there and add some Ford Solenoid Switches....gotta clean a lot of shit up in the trunk because it looks like a big cluster phuk.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:50 AM~16836258
> *Thats the way it always works out homie. Es la vida...que no?! :biggrin:
> 
> Yea....I started going through the set up today and I just need to pull everything out of the trunk and start all over.
> ...


were in the same boat just cleaning up someone elses mess so we can cruise but it's all good and it's nice to save a good car and just fix the small odds n ends on it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:52 AM~16836260
> *were in the same boat just cleaning up someone elses mess so we can cruise but it's all good and it's nice to save a good car and just fix the small odds n ends on it
> *



Yea, plus it adds my own touch to it, not to mention peace of mind if you know what I mean...

So you gone to bring the new toy to the City Wide Show n Shine ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:54 AM~16836264
> *Yea, plus it adds my own touch to it, not to mention peace of mind if you know what I mean...
> 
> So you gone to bring the new toy to the City Wide Show n Shine ?
> *


You know it x2 I'd like to hit as much kickbacks and all that as I can so I can reasure myself I bought this car for a reason but it's hard to hit alot of things when you have to work weekends


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:02 AM~16836286
> *You know it x2 I'd like to hit as much kickbacks and all that as I can so I can reasure myself I bought this car for a reason but it's hard to hit alot of things when you have to work weekends
> *



I hear ya homie, I want to do the same thing. Even if I finish the Impala this year, I dont really plan on showing any cars...just want to do kick backs and bar b ques. Shows are too hard on the lil ones anyway....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:05 AM~16836292
> *I hear ya homie, I want to do the same thing. Even if I finish the Impala this year, I dont really plan on showing any cars...just want to do kick backs and bar b ques. Shows are too hard on the lil ones anyway....
> *


I hear ya I have a feeling my daughter isn't gonna make it through the shows with the pedal car and I'm gonna end up looking like one of those old dudes that can only build one of them and showing it myself


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:12 AM~16836307
> *I hear ya I have a feeling my daughter isn't gonna make it through the shows with the pedal car and I'm gonna end up looking like one of those old dudes that can only build one of them and showing it myself
> *



:roflmao: 

Yea...I remember showing my car back in the day and my oldest being all gung ho early in the morning to help dad clean and set up the car, but by noon, he would be passed out in the back seat...just told everyone he was part of the display. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:18 AM~16836317
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yea...I remember showing my car back in the day and my oldest being all gung ho early in the morning to help dad clean and set up the car, but by noon, he would be passed out in the back seat...just told everyone he was part of the display.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have a lot of bux in that pedal car for being that small so with or without her I"m showing it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:21 AM~16836318
> *I'll have a lot of bux in that pedal car for being that small so with or without her I"m showing it :biggrin:
> *



Dedication homie! :biggrin: 

Is she excited about the pedal car? I know she is always gotta remember something like that when she gets older, workin on the pedal car with dad! Props to you homie for doing that!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:23 AM~16836319
> *Dedication homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> Is she excited about the pedal car? I know she is always gotta remember something like that when she gets older, workin on the pedal car with dad! Props to you homie for doing that!
> *


Yeah she's excited about it she loved looking at all the plated parts on the kitchen table but she'll be even more excited to put them on the car and see it go together.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:26 AM~16836324
> *Yeah she's excited about it she loved looking at all the plated parts on the kitchen table but she'll be even more excited to put them on the car and see it go together.
> *



Looking forward to seeing it done primo!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:30 AM~16836331
> *Looking forward to seeing it done primo!
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait either plus I have to start getting some projects done


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:32 AM~16836333
> *I can't wait either plus I have to start getting some projects done
> *



So are fellow club members coming to you for work or are you doing your hustle on the side to help sustain your low riding addiction


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:36 AM~16836339
> *So are fellow club members coming to you for work or are you doing your hustle on the side to help sustain your low riding addiction
> *


na we just help each other out it's just family wanting me to do this and that and friends wanting me to help them out I don't really charge


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:40 AM~16836345
> *na we just help each other out it's just family wanting me to do this and that and friends wanting me to help them out I don't really charge
> *



:thumbsup: You are a good guy Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:51 AM~16836358
> *:thumbsup: You are a good guy Larry!
> *


I try to be..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up guys...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much hows it going?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:52 AM~16836468
> *Not much hows it going?
> *


just workin breakin hearts leavin drag marks lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here I am in Cali I just ate a bad ass pastrami sandwich


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

at the beach


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

me freaking out that these two guys must have called each other to bring the cars out and what luck to get parking spaces next to each other


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

last but not least my sexy pose I can do this for anybody who might be getting a photo opportunity I can't guarantee I won't scratch your hood :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:51 AM~16836467
> *whats up guys...
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:14 AM~16836519
> *Here I am in Cali I just ate a bad ass pastrami sandwich
> 
> 
> ...



How long ago was this? 

Man, I miss California food!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 06:36 AM~16836578
> *How long ago was this?
> 
> Man, I miss California food!
> *


last june for the san bernardino show


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:39 AM~16836587
> *last june for the san bernardino show
> *



Nice, I should be back out in LA in May, I cant wait.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:17 AM~16836525
> *last but not least my sexy pose I can do this for anybody who might be getting a photo opportunity I can't guarantee I won't scratch your hood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GONNA PHOTO SHOP THE HELL OUT OF THIS PICTURE :wow:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:17 AM~16836525
> *last but not least my sexy pose I can do this for anybody who might be getting a photo opportunity I can't guarantee I won't scratch your hood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2010, 08:03 AM~16836876
> *THEY GONNA PHOTO SHOP THE HELL OUT OF THIS PICTURE :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:17 AM~16836525
> *last but not least my sexy pose I can do this for anybody who might be getting a photo opportunity I can't guarantee I won't scratch your hood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


il have 2 remeber you the next bike or car we need modeled..lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... congrats to Adan, haven't seen it yet but I heard it looked good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes Congrats to Adan he definately worked his ass off on that car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16837683
:0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Who is taking there ride to the cla meeting on saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 09:07 AM~16837687
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16837683
> :0
> *


 :0 AC car too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 10:18 AM~16837776
> *Who is taking there ride to the cla meeting on saturday?
> *


obviously you??? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16837807
> *obviously you???  :biggrin:
> *


I guess, i will bring my ragady car. :happysad: 

I need to get some use out of those new tags. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 10:48 PM~16834006
> *ANOTHER COLORADO SPRINGS FEATURE :wow: , GOT THE NEW MAGAZINE TODAY, BIG UPS TO XQUIZETE CAR CLUB AND ADAN, THAT RIDE IS NICE, COLORADO HAS A LOT OF FEATURES WITHIN THE PAST MONTHS, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 09:18 AM~16837776
> *Who is taking there ride to the cla meeting on saturday?
> *


I might if I go up there early so you can start on my caja :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:35 AM~16837916
> *I might if I go up there early so you can start on my caja :cheesy:
> *


And I get those tires from my Brother From Another Mother Paul today :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 11:35 AM~16837916
> *I might if I go up there early so you can start on my caja :cheesy:
> *


Be here at 7 am and lets do the damn thing. :biggrin: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 09:42 AM~16837983
> *Be here at 7 am and lets do the damn thing. :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 11:44 AM~16838000
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good everyone... i want to roll the monte i just might go get my tags today :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 9 2010, 10:04 AM~16838145
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16838546
> *whats good everyone... i want to roll the monte i just might go get my tags today  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully it will pass emissions. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just received my Lowrider Mag and it was a good one... alot of sick cars including Adan's!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:52 AM~16839089
> *Just received my Lowrider Mag and it was a good one... alot of sick cars including Adan's!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2010, 08:03 AM~16836876
> *THEY GONNA PHOTO SHOP THE HELL OUT OF THIS PICTURE :wow:
> *


I ain't scared :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 12:17 PM~16839319
> *I ain't scared :biggrin:
> *


You shoulda been biting a Rose in that pic
Where was it taken?santa Monica?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 10:29 AM~16837857
> *I guess, i will bring my ragady car. :happysad:
> 
> I need to get some use out of those new tags. :biggrin:
> *



I would but need tags first


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 02:24 PM~16839386
> *I would but need tags first
> *


Will your car pass these damn emissions? You might have to register it in springs like i did. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 12:27 PM~16839409
> *Will your car pass these damn emissions? You might have to register it in springs like i did. :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's the weather suppose to be in Denver Saturday?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 01:27 PM~16839409
> *Will your car pass these damn emissions? You might have to register it in springs like i did. :happysad:
> *



I'm not sure...its had an engine swap so the rebuilt engine only has about 18k miles. Is it easy to register in the Springs?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 01:31 PM~16839441
> *How's the weather suppose to be in Denver Saturday?
> *



Weather channel says sunny, high of 52


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 12:31 PM~16839443
> *I'm not sure...its had an engine swap so the rebuilt engine only has about 18k miles. Is it easy to register in the Springs?
> *


No emissions in the Springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All you need down here is an address,proof of insurance,license,title,and since it's from another state a vin verification.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 01:34 PM~16839468
> *No emissions in the Springs
> *



So I can walk in with my title and a Springs address and just get tagged?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 02:31 PM~16839443
> *I'm not sure...its had an engine swap so the rebuilt engine only has about 18k miles. Is it easy to register in the Springs?
> *


If the emission shit is missing, don't bother wasting your money here in denver. Just go to the springs.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 02:37 PM~16839500
> *So I can walk in with my title and a Springs address and just get tagged?
> *


also insurance with a springs address and a vin verification. 

It will also help if you put the springs address on the title.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks nice enough out today to put the last few miles on my old tires
:happysad:
Paulito dame una llamada when ya get time to drop by homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 02:47 PM~16839591
> *Looks nice enough out today to put the last few miles on my old tires
> :happysad:
> Paulito dame una llamada when ya get time to drop by homie
> *


JUST DRIVE SLOW. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma be at your house at 6am Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 02:54 PM~16839645
> *Imma be at your house at 6am Saturday :biggrin:
> *


COME HUNGRY, I WILL BE COOKING BREAKFAST AT THAT TIME. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 12:55 PM~16839655
> *COME HUNGRY, I WILL BE COOKING BREAKFAST AT THAT TIME. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Sum bish you get up with the birds :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 02:55 PM~16839662
> *Sum bish you get up with the birds :wow:
> *


NOT REALLY, THEY ARE STILL SLEEPING WHEN I GET UP. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it got all cloudy and cold all of a sudden


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: heard some good news today, but gotta wait for them to tell you whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16840681
> *:biggrin: heard some good news today, but gotta wait for them to tell you whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Who's dem? :scrutinize: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 04:06 PM~16840880
> *Who's dem? :scrutinize:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: gotta wait homie... I don't wanna ruin it for them!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 03:08 PM~16840894
> *:dunno: gotta wait homie... I don't wanna ruin it for them!!!
> *


Damn you know I'm like this already




Any news is something new
When "them" gonna nnounce it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 01:34 PM~16839468
> *No emissions in the Springs
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 12:36 PM~16839492
> *All you need down here is an address,proof of insurance,license,title,and since it's from another state a vin verification.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 04:42 PM~16840681
> *:biggrin: heard some good news today, but gotta wait for them to tell you whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


OH, SO IT'S LIKE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll post pics of my pedal car later hopefully I'll have some with the first coat down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 03:24 PM~16841042
> *I'll post pics of my pedal car later hopefully I'll have some with the first coat down
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a cherry picker I can borrow?
I am gonna take out my engine and detail it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know anybody hiring?
Pay don't matter anymore,just need something.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 04:14 PM~16840943
> *Damn you know I'm like this already
> 
> 
> ...


they announcing it sometime today so not a long wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16841249
> *double post
> *


BATTERY?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 04:22 PM~16841021
> *OH, SO IT'S LIKE THAT. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 04:55 PM~16841286
> *BATTERY?
> *


huh???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:56 PM~16841295
> *huh???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 04:56 PM~16841300
> *:biggrin:
> *


ooohhh double post!!! I got you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Side Post


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Errbody gots secrets nowadays


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16840681
> *:biggrin: heard some good news today, but gotta wait for them to tell you whutz up!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Damn keepin it :ninja: 

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16841758
> *Damn keepin it :ninja:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


any second now!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16841758
> *Damn keepin it :ninja:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:42 PM~16841768
> *any second now!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CO IT'S OFFICIAL I JUST GOT WORD FROM SMOKE OF LA INDIVIDUALS AND IM STARTING A CHAPTER IN COLORADO WE WILL BE A FULL CHAPTER BY OCTOBER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 04:47 PM~16841815
> *WHAT UP CO IT'S OFFICIAL I JUST GOT WORD FROM SMOKE OF LA INDIVIDUALS AND IM STARTING A CHAPTER IN COLORADO WE WILL BE A FULL CHAPTER BY OCTOBER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that the news??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:47 PM~16841815
> *WHAT UP CO IT'S OFFICIAL I JUST GOT WORD FROM SMOKE OF LA INDIVIDUALS AND IM STARTING A CHAPTER IN COLORADO WE WILL BE A FULL CHAPTER BY OCTOBER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Congrats homie!!! Colorado Springs will be deep in them streets this summer fo' sho'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is the other guys from your prior club(latest one) in the I now also?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 04:47 PM~16841815
> *WHAT UP CO IT'S OFFICIAL I JUST GOT WORD FROM SMOKE OF LA INDIVIDUALS AND IM STARTING A CHAPTER IN COLORADO WE WILL BE A FULL CHAPTER BY OCTOBER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Congrats Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will be nice to see another tradition club out there with quality rides :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:57 PM~16841915
> *will be nice to see another tradition club out there with quality rides :thumbsup:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

i got an announcement to make here shortly :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 07:04 PM~16841990
> *i got an announcement to make here shortly :wow:
> *


Oh, jesus.
:uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:47 PM~16841815
> *WHAT UP CO IT'S OFFICIAL I JUST GOT WORD FROM SMOKE OF LA INDIVIDUALS AND IM STARTING A CHAPTER IN COLORADO WE WILL BE A FULL CHAPTER BY OCTOBER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats..... :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 04:54 PM~16841882
> *So is the other guys from your prior club(latest one) in the I now also?
> *


YOU KNOW I CAN'T LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG ON THAT BUT WE GOT A LINE UP FOR THAT ASS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 06:07 PM~16842024
> *YOU KNOW I CAN'T LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG ON THAT BUT WE GOT A LINE UP FOR THAT ASS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

BIG FES WHATS UP WITH THAT M & I LINK :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 06:11 PM~16842071
> *BIG FES WHATS UP WITH THAT M & I LINK :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 06:11 PM~16842071
> *BIG FES WHATS UP WITH THAT M & I LINK :thumbsup:
> *


you already know... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I am also coming out with my own club





































































It will be named............................................








































Well it wont have a name.....











and while we're at it........no dues....:cheesy:





No rules!!!!!!!






No meetings!!!!!!





No club shirts or plaques needed!!!!





and you can already be from another club to be in !!!!!!!









you don't even have to be voted in !!!!!





:cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 06:11 PM~16842071
> *BIG FES WHATS UP WITH THAT M & I LINK :thumbsup:
> *


When they see whose gettin' down wit' you... :wow: :0 thatz all you gonna see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 05:11 PM~16842071
> *BIG FES WHATS UP WITH THAT M & I LINK :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Colorado blowing up in 2010!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16842101
> *I am also coming out with my own club
> It will be named............................................
> Well it wont have a name.....
> ...


Well since you will be the president, does that mean you buy the beer all the time?

Also do you need to own a car? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 06:18 PM~16842142
> *Colorado blowing up in 2010!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 05:18 PM~16842147
> *Well since you will be the president, does that mean you buy the beer all the time?
> 
> Also do you need to own a car? :biggrin:
> *


No you don't need a car as long as you help me out when you are around if you feel like it
And if I feel like giving you a beer I will :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You don't even need to let me know if you want in I'll just assume it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16842172
> *No you don't need a car as long as you help me out when you are around if you feel like it
> And if I feel like giving you a beer I will  :happysad:
> *


Deal. :biggrin: 

I'm in. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On the reals though congrats jeff :thumbsup:





































You better stick with this one :biggrin:

























jk


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:14 PM~16842101
> *I am also coming out with my own club
> It will be named............................................
> Well it wont have a name.....
> ...


This is gonna be good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Colorado gonna be blowing up




Hopefully alot more than that volume 16 shows


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16842231
> *Colorado gonna be blowing up
> Hopefully alot more than that volume 16 shows
> *


yeah I know...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the issue of Gangland had more footage than that.....but Big Ups for him coming out and trying


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:27 PM~16842262
> *I think the issue of Gangland had more footage than that.....but Big Ups for him coming out and trying
> *


Hey nobody wanted to come out after the show... Thatz on us!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:24 PM~16842231
> *Colorado gonna be blowing up
> Hopefully alot more than that volume 16 shows
> *



x2!!! We just need to get more rides and people out there and trust me the next

volume CO is in, will have more coverage of the Lowrider Community!!!!

From talkin to Fes it sounds like Roll'n is down to come again and do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 06:29 PM~16842288
> *x2!!! We just need to get more rides and people out there and trust me the next
> 
> volume CO is in, will have more coverage of the Lowrider Community!!!!
> ...


Unless everyone gets camera shy... :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:28 PM~16842283
> *Hey nobody wanted to come out after the show... Thatz on us!!!
> *


I know 
Shoulda done it night before that's when everyone is out and partyin
no biggie though,I agree it was dead as fuck after the show


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So how many clubs are out in CO now?

Boulevard Bullys
Casuals
City Wide
Denver
Good Times
Impalas
Imperials
Individuals
Just Casual
Low Life
Lug N Nuts
M
Majesty
Memories
Midwest Customs
Misfits
Most Hated
Nothing Else Matters
Old Memories
Park Hill
Rollerz Only
Ruff Ryders
SoLow
Slow N Low
Tru Image
UCE
Xquisite
5150

I know there are some more but here are the ones off the top of my head. No disrespect to any clubs not mentioned.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 05:29 PM~16842288
> *x2!!! We just need to get more rides and people out there and trust me the next
> 
> volume CO is in, will have more coverage of the Lowrider Community!!!!
> ...


I hear ya my club brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:30 PM~16842305
> *I know
> Shoulda done it night before that's when everyone is out and partyin
> no biggie though,I agree it was dead as fuck after the show
> *


Well we were under the impression that he was gonna be able to film the hop at the show and the cars cruising at the show till that Saturday!!! Thatz what Beto had told me personally and Ty... and not blaming him cuz he's cool people


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 05:31 PM~16842322
> *So how many clubs are out in CO now?
> 
> Boulevard Bullys
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:30 PM~16842305
> *I know
> Shoulda done it night before that's when everyone is out and partyin
> no biggie though,I agree it was dead as fuck after the show
> *


True...but if its gonna put CO on the map, lets just do the damn thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 9 2010, 05:21 PM~16842191
> *Deal. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm in. :0
> *


I assumed you was :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 05:34 PM~16842357
> *True...but if its gonna put CO on the map, lets just do the damn thing
> *


I hear ya





I did what I could  




I was out there after the show :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16842340
> *FIXED
> *



My bad playa :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 05:36 PM~16842384
> *My bad playa :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:35 PM~16842369
> *I hear ya
> I did what I could
> I was out there after the show :happysad:
> *


 :yes: letz just put it this way... next time itz gonna be the Springs turn to do the damn thing!!! Just becuz I know were we need to go to make it happen!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 06:37 PM~16842392
> *:yes: letz just put it this way... next time itz gonna be the Springs turn to do the damn thing!!! Just becuz I know were we need to go to make it happen!!!
> *


everyone is welcomed though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:37 PM~16842392
> *:yes: letz just put it this way... next time itz gonna be the Springs turn to do the damn thing!!! Just becuz I know were we need to go to make it happen!!!
> *


Yeah we could make it happen but aint nobody getting inches out here
I know a few people are coming out but.......:dunno:
I'm down for any help here though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 06:38 PM~16842404
> *everyone is welcomed though!!!
> *



I will be there!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:39 PM~16842415
> *Yeah we could make it happen but aint nobody getting inches out here
> I know a few people are coming out but.......:dunno:
> fixed
> :cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:39 PM~16842415
> *Yeah we could make it happen but aint nobody getting inches out here
> I know a few people are coming out but.......:dunno:
> I'm down for any help here though
> *


If we could just organize a nice lil' picnic and a cruise we'll be alright!!! No need for the Big inches but it would be nice and the hoppers will be there!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 05:44 PM~16842469
> *If we could just organize a nice lil' picnic and a cruise we'll be alright!!! No need for the Big inches but it would be nice and the hoppers will be there!!!
> *


I'm down with that
we can put one together like the end of the year Bar-B-Que we did


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 06:45 PM~16842486
> *I'm down with that
> we can put one together like the end of the year Bar-B-Que we did
> *


exactly... that was BIG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

silver base is layed down we have all the undercarriage parts hanging and painted and the wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16842732
> *silver base is layed down we have all the undercarriage parts hanging and painted and the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16842732
> *silver base is layed down we have all the undercarriage parts hanging and painted and the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pick that up from speedway ?? thinking of building one for my lil one


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

ROY... I tried calling you but no answer....... and i want to join too :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 9 2010, 07:15 PM~16843551
> *ROY... I tried calling you but no answer....... and i want to join your club too :cheesy:
> *


Damn My phone must be off


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Before you say anything I know the pics are subpar but the homeboy Adan wanted me to post them!!!
























... and Adan wanted me to tell you guys that if anyone puts in the hard work they could be in LRM too and he wanted me to thank anyone and everyone that had anything to do with building the '63, even if you just turned a wrench once or whatever!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16843642
> *Before you say anything I know the pics are subpar but the homeboy Adan wanted me to post them!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16843642
> *Before you say anything I know the pics are subpar but the homeboy Adan wanted me to post them!!!
> 
> 
> ...


They spelled Xquizite wrong.....dumb asses :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16843863
> *They spelled Xquizite wrong.....dumb asses :twak:
> *


I know thatz da 1st thing I noticed!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 07:40 PM~16843873
> *I know thatz da 1st thing I noticed!!!
> *


It's spelled correct in my magazine :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:41 PM~16843898
> *It's spelled correct in my magazine :dunno:
> *


yeah right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice yob tearing out the subscription tab :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:43 PM~16843923
> *Nice yob tearing out the subscription tab :thumbsup:
> *


I know I was proud of myself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 08:21 PM~16843642
> *Before you say anything I know the pics are subpar but the homeboy Adan wanted me to post them!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Still haven't gotten my LRM...looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, greenmerc77, CHANGING MINDZ




What up My Club BROtherS :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16844174
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, greenmerc77, CHANGING MINDZ
> What up My Club BROtherS :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16844174
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, greenmerc77, CHANGING MINDZ
> What up My Club BROtherS :wave:
> *



One helluva family :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16844291
> *One helluva family :thumbsup:
> *


We deep brother :cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:19 PM~16844331
> *We deep brother  :cheesy:
> *



Por vida ese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16844334
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
What up my club brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 9 2010, 07:15 PM~16843551
> *ROY... I tried calling you but no answer....... and i want to join your club too :cheesy:
> *


Nice talking to you on the phone Club brother :cheesy: 
See ya in the AM


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:27 PM~16844385
> *Nice talking to you on the phone Club brother :cheesy:
> See ya in the AM
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 9 2010, 09:19 PM~16844334
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I had to sell my ride right now,I would be all over this .I think this car is one of the best deals in CO SPGS right now
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1591753496.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:30 PM~16844420
> *If I had to sell my ride right now,I would be all over this .I think this car is one of the best deals in CO SPGS right now
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1591753496.html
> *


Thats nice, I would buy it if I had money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 9 2010, 08:43 PM~16844624
> *Thats nice, I would buy it if I had money
> *


What ypu talm bout Penny saving Paul
You got all the monies :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que Onda Marcos


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 08:26 PM~16844371
> *:wave:
> What up my club brother
> *




:h5: :rofl:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:05 PM~16842732
> *silver base is layed down we have all the undercarriage parts hanging and painted and the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 05:31 PM~16842322
> *So how many clubs are out in CO now?
> 
> Boulevard Bullys
> ...


The only ones I can think of are
1st Impressions ( :dunno: if they r still around)
Low Impressions
Traditions
Flamingos


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sup COlo. 

Howz errbody?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 9 2010, 10:08 PM~16844936
> *Sup COlo.
> 
> Howz errbody?
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

JETHROW-BODEAN :wave: whats good doggie


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:22 PM~16842204
> *On the reals though congrats jeff :thumbsup:
> You better stick with this one :biggrin:
> jk
> *


ALL DAY IM ON IT AND :biggrin: WHOEVER DON'T LIKE IT CAN EAT A DICK  IM ON MY JOB :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16844393
> *Whut Up Dogg!!!
> *



big chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:06 PM~16846483
> *ALL DAY IM ON IT AND :biggrin:  WHOEVER DON'T LIKE IT CAN EAT A DICK   IM ON MY JOB :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 PM~16846456
> *JETHROW-BODEAN :wave: whats good doggie
> *


WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:06 PM~16846483
> *ALL DAY IM ON IT AND :biggrin:  WHOEVER DON'T LIKE IT CAN EAT A DICK   IM ON MY JOB :biggrin:
> *



allready you gonna have that trey out this summer


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

I GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gonna be cool to see the Big I out here





Got any pics of the rides busting out Jeff?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16846515
> *I GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS :biggrin:
> *



thats whats up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 10 2010, 12:07 AM~16846486
> *big chillin
> *


right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

whats crackalakin fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 10 2010, 12:12 AM~16846547
> *whats crackalakin fes :wave:
> *


shit just got home, itz pretty cold outside!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, RAG3ROY, luxurymnte8788, JETHROW-BODEAN
I tried callin' you back but you didn't answer... my phone is dead now though!!! :angry:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:13 PM~16846560
> *shit just got home, itz pretty cold outside!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: atleast theres not feet of snow outside


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16846581
> *:happysad: atleast theres not feet of snow outside
> *


yeah exactly... cant complain about this shit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 9 2010, 11:15 PM~16846581
> *:happysad: atleast theres not feet of snow outside
> *


yet hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16846595
> *yet hno:
> *


Itz suppose to snow???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:17 PM~16846606
> *Itz suppose to snow???
> *


Yeah but I dunno how much


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:18 AM~16846614
> *Yeah but I dunno how much
> *


  :angry:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 11:16 PM~16846595
> *yet hno:
> *



dont jinks im doin the sun dance tryin to get this warm weather back :dunno: uffin: :x:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 9 2010, 07:19 PM~16842866
> *Did you pick that up from speedway ?? thinking of building one for my lil one
> *


na I got this car off of the internet and it's a special like edition car it came with a big chrome package which is now all gold :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

IM NOT GOING TO POST PIC'S OF CAR OR GIVE NAMES BUT LIKE I SAID WE GOT A LINE UP FOR THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

did u buy that mag with adans car or they sent it to you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we threw a little candy yellow in there to show different shades of the red and we are gonna do some magenta and purple topped off with some blue pinstripe I hope it looks good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:18 AM~16846614
> *Yeah but I dunno how much
> *


  :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

after one coat of candy red


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 10 2010, 12:23 AM~16846663
> *did u buy that mag with adans car or they sent it to you?
> *


Got it in the mail


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:22 PM~16846660
> *IM NOT GOING TO POST PIC'S OF CAR OR GIVE NAMES BUT LIKE I SAID WE GOT A LINE UP FOR THAT ASS :biggrin:
> *



dont start g13 classified shit on us now u already let it out the bag POST PICS projects progress what ever


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 11:24 PM~16846676
> *after one coat of candy red
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another coat of that candy red


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 12:25 AM~16846686
> *THAT SHIT IS SICK :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx it's just a little something for the kiddo but watch when you see them other patterns come into play and all that gold I have for it :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 11:24 PM~16846676
> *after one coat of candy red
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 9 2010, 11:25 PM~16846685
> *dont start g13 classified shit on us now u already let it out the bag POST PICS projects progress what ever
> *


 :roflmao: I SAID TO MUCH ALREADY BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS 2010 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:27 PM~16846717
> *:roflmao: I SAID TO MUCH ALREADY BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS 2010 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR COLORADO :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pedal car gold plating


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 11:58 PM~16846942
> *pedal car gold plating
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :wow: LARRY YOU GOT TO MUCH MONEY :biggrin: THATS FIRME THA CAR COMING OUT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

g classified secrets.blahh haha, what grade are we in.,?



killer paint and nice job on the pedal cal larry.. looks real good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16846992
> *g classified secrets.blahh haha, what grade are we in.,?
> killer paint and nice job on the pedal cal larry.. looks real good bro
> *


thanks bro we tryin


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16847003
> *thanks bro we tryin
> *


looks good dogg.. maybe you can come take over the shop while im on vacation


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 01:12 AM~16847026
> *looks good dogg.. maybe you can come take over the shop while im on vacation
> *


My homie is painting it for me I know nothing about that stuff. Whats this G classified shit your talking about I'm lost?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 12:14 AM~16847044
> *My homie is painting it for me I know nothing about that stuff. Whats this G classified shit your talking about I'm lost?
> *


not sure either.. i was reading the last few pages and somone was talking bout some secert g classified stuff.. i dont know where i was going with that, probably to many PBR,s i beter go crash out!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 01:18 AM~16847065
> *not sure either.. i was reading the last few pages and somone was talking bout some secert g classified stuff.. i dont know where i was going with that, probably to many PBR,s   i beter go crash out!
> *


Pro Bull Rider :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

whats up yall
macgyver, bighomie68, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, painloc21


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

im going to pass yall, gnite


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2010, 05:31 PM~16842322
> *So how many clubs are out in CO now?
> 
> Boulevard Bullys
> ...


show off showinlow cherry style > lady choice <


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:36 PM~16841708
> *Errbody gots secrets nowadays
> *


Not me I'm not a shoot you in the back killer I'm gonna shoot you in your face so you'll see me coming :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 12:27 AM~16846717
> *:roflmao: I SAID TO MUCH ALREADY BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS 2010 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR COLORADO :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Boulevard Bullys
Casuals
City Wide
Cherry Style
Denver car club 
Desirable Ones 
Good Times
Impalas
Imperials
Individuals
Just Casual
Lady Choice
Low Life
Lug N Nuts
M
Majesty
Memories
Midwest Customs
Misfits
Most Hated
Nothing Else Matters
Old Memories
Park Hill
Rollerz Only
Ruff Ryders
SoLow
Show In Low
Show Off
Slow N Low
Tru Image
UCE
Xquisite
5150


Updated


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 12:25 AM~16846687
> *another coat of that candy red
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Lookin good, im sure the lil one will love it!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 01:24 AM~16846676
> *after one coat of candy red
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 10 2010, 01:50 AM~16847222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 05:26 AM~16847739
> *
> *


What up C?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 05:28 AM~16847741
> *What up C?
> *



Catching up on some work before I start my day shift next week. How are things in your neck of the woods> ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 05:36 AM~16847749
> *Catching up on some work before I start my day shift next week. How are things in your neck of the woods> ?
> *


real good just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 05:52 AM~16847770
> *real good just chillin :biggrin:
> *



Pedal car is lookin good Primo!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 06:29 AM~16847829
> *Pedal car is lookin good Primo!!!
> *


thanx I"m gonna go to Pueblo later today and get the magenta and the purple for it..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 06:38 AM~16847850
> *thanx I"m gonna go to Pueblo later today and get the magenta and the purple for it..
> *



:0 Nice...you taken the Regal to P Town ? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:10 AM~16846529
> *Gonna be cool to see the Big I out here
> Got any pics of the rides busting out Jeff?
> *


Pics or it ain't gonna happen? Jeff could at least post a pic of the prezdents car :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up MOST HATED


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 07:23 AM~16847946
> *What's up MOST HATED
> *


not much just off to work and you? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 10 2010, 07:26 AM~16847954
> *not much just off to work and you? :biggrin:
> *


Just gettin ready for work, we are cuttin down a big ass tree today


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 07:29 AM~16847966
> *Just gettin ready for work, we are cuttin down a big ass tree today
> *


Thats good.$$$$$$$$


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado, nice weather we had yesterday


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 10 2010, 07:36 AM~16847993
> *Thats good.$$$$$$$$
> *



ITS WORK BRO :cheesy: WHATS NEW IN LJ


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 9 2010, 11:22 PM~16846660
> *IM NOT GOING TO POST PIC'S OF CAR OR GIVE NAMES BUT LIKE I SAID WE GOT A LINE UP FOR THAT ASS :biggrin:
> *


I can respect that.
good luck with the Club homie :thumbsup:
We need some more clubs here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Part Paul
I'll be headed that way in like 20 minutes if that's cool
Text me your directa again dog or PM it
those houses look the same over there :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 08:06 AM~16848410
> *What up Party Paul
> I'll be headed that way in like 20 minutes if that's cool
> Text me your directa again dog or PM it
> ...


:thumbsup:
see ya inna few Club brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 07:03 AM~16848093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike Club BROther


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later to all my club brothers ,have a good day
Gotta go talk club chit now :happysad:
:wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 9 2010, 08:47 PM~16844671
> *Que Onda Marcos
> *


Que dices Paul que hay de nuevo.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin: seems like Jeff ruffled up a couple of feathers!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 07:41 AM~16848005
> *whats up colorado, nice weather we had yesterday
> *


 :wave: Whutz Good Dominic!!! We still meeting up on Saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 08:32 AM~16848574
> *:wave: Whutz Good Dominic!!! We still meeting up on Saturday?  :biggrin:
> *


whats up fes, yeah homie we are still on for saturday :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 AM~16848600
> *whats up fes, yeah homie we are still on for saturday :h5:
> *


  I lost all my #'s on my phone so pm me your # when you can!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *greenmerc77*

What up Paul :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 08:36 AM~16848600
> *whats up fes, yeah homie we are still on for saturday :h5:
> *


What up Homie. Probably be meeting you on Saturday as well :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 09:59 AM~16848773
> *What up Homie. Probably be meeting you on Saturday as well :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:30 AM~16848565
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin: seems like Jeff ruffled up a couple of feathers!!!
> *


Let's see if he comes thru with it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 10:02 AM~16848795
> *Let's see if he comes thru with it
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 10:02 AM~16848795
> *Let's see if he comes thru with it
> *


 :biggrin: Did you enjoy PHX?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 10:04 AM~16848820
> *:biggrin: Did you enjoy PHX?
> *


any pics???


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 08:57 AM~16848758
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: greenmerc77
> 
> ...


Not much homie.... just chillin today


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 10 2010, 08:23 AM~16848527
> *Que dices Paul que hay de nuevo.
> *


Nada, just here asking Roy for some money. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 AM~16849592
> *Nada, just here asking Roy for some money. :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

good mornin lay it low


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 08:30 AM~16848565
> *Whutz Good CO!!!  :biggrin: seems like Jeff ruffled up a couple of feathers!!!
> *


That big *I* Already stirring shit up :cheesy: 
*GOOD* to see another club out here :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:55 AM~16849913
> *That big I Already stirring shit up :cheesy:
> GOOD to see another club out here :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! 

Congrats on the I Jeff! That pedal car is lookin good larry! Congrats to roy for the new club :happysad: and :wave: to everyone else! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 12:04 PM~16849992
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh and i forgot Congrats on the M!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 11:04 AM~16849999
> *Wut up CO!
> 
> Congrats on the I Jeff! That pedal car is lookin good larry! Congrats to roy for the new club  :happysad:  and  :wave:  to everyone else!  :biggrin:
> *


thank you my Club brother :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 12:11 PM~16850057
> *Oh and i forgot Congrats on the M!    :0  :biggrin:
> *


Not Yet!!! But we'll make it happen!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16850068
> *thank you my Club brother :biggrin:
> *


you gonna get a bunch of most members awards!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16850068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 12:20 PM~16850130
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Not yet?
> *


congratulate us when you see the shirts on our backs and the plaques in our back windows!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16850085
> *you gonna get a bunch of most members awards!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 12:26 PM~16850195
> *congratulate us when you see the shirts on our backs and the plaques in our back windows!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Will do! :biggrin: 

You homies gonna be here saturday?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 12:35 PM~16850280
> *Will do!  :biggrin:
> 
> You homies gonna be here saturday?
> *


yeah we'll be up there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 12:36 PM~16850290
> *yeah we'll be up there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats wuts up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:00 AM~16848781
> *:scrutinize:
> *



Depends whose drivin :biggrin: 

Lol!!!! I'll be there bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 11:41 AM~16850335
> *Depends whose drivin :biggrin:
> 
> Lol!!!! I'll be there bro :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16850335
> *Depends whose drivin :biggrin:
> 
> Lol!!!! I'll be there bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What time is the meeting?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:43 PM~16850362
> *What time is the meeting?
> *


2pm I think...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Mar 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16850335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 is wut i heard.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 11:46 AM~16850392
> *:biggrin:
> 2 is wut i heard.
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 12:47 PM~16850398
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut up! :biggrin: Lookin forward to meetin ya! no **** :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma be up der early at Chucks house eating breakfast :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:51 PM~16850427
> *Imma be up der early at Chucks house eating breakfast :cheesy:
> *


...and puttin' some elephants in the trunk right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 12:36 AM~16847156
> *Not me I'm not a shoot you in the back killer I'm gonna shoot you in your face so you'll see me coming :biggrin:
> *


Oh I know :biggrin: 
Hey that Pedal car is looking bad as fuck tambien
Is Ruben doing it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:53 AM~16850441
> *...and puttin' some elephants in the trunk right
> *


 :cheesy: 






See,at least I showed you guys my hopper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16850462
> *:cheesy:
> See,at least I showed you guys my hopper
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 10 2010, 11:51 AM~16850425
> *Wut up!  :biggrin: Lookin forward to meetin ya! no ****  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:51 PM~16850427
> *Imma be up der early at Chucks house eating breakfast :cheesy:
> *




Mmmmmm.......huevos..........no pato :wow:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 07:44 AM~16848019
> *ITS WORK BRO :cheesy:  WHATS NEW IN LJ
> *


same old circus just different clowns.........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 10 2010, 01:17 PM~16850647
> *same old circus just different clowns.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 10 2010, 12:17 PM~16850647
> *same old circus just different clowns.........
> *


 :cheesy: 
How you doing JR
You coming up again Saturday dog?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez, RAG3ROY*


Whutz happenin fellas??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 12:26 PM~16850728
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, RAG3ROY
> Whutz happenin fellas??
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 01:26 PM~16850728
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, RAG3ROY
> Whutz happenin fellas??
> *



Izz what it Izz :biggrin:

What's good papo?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:30 PM~16850753
> *:wave:
> *


Que pajo Roy Dogg :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 12:34 PM~16850782
> *Izz what it Izz  :biggrin:
> 
> What's good papo?
> *



Aqui Hermano trabajando como siempre  

Que hay de nuevo contigo??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 01:00 PM~16850977
> *Que pajo Roy Dogg :wave:
> *


nada dog just getting ready for White Trash Wednesday....you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 01:02 PM~16850997
> *nada dog just getting ready for White Trash Wednesday....you?
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:02 PM~16850997
> *nada dog just getting ready for White Trash Wednesday....you?
> *


man we went bowling saturday... the stats were ugly!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:03 PM~16851006
> *man we went bowling saturday... the stats were ugly!!!
> *


I hear ya i been in a slump lately
I went to practice yesterday and only averaged a 186
I got a 146 189 and luckily a 223
I'll get this shit one day,I do it enough :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:05 PM~16851018
> *I hear ya i been in a slump lately
> I went to practice yesterday and only averaged a 186
> I got a 146 189 and luckily a 223
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:03 PM~16851006
> *man we went bowling saturday... the stats were ugly!!!
> *


Where you bowl at?
Classic?
If so that's why...they got the shitiest lanes I ever seen









First time to ever see splinters in a ball was there :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:05 PM~16851018
> *I hear ya i been in a slump lately
> I went to practice yesterday and only averaged a 186
> I got a 146 189 and luckily a 223
> ...


every # on this post is higher than whut I bowled saturday!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mr Biggs has chity lanes too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:07 PM~16851042
> *every # on this post is higher than whut I bowled saturday!!!
> *


Yeah but you're still a straight bowler right?
If so about the highest you can average bowling straight is like a 190 average
You needs ta get you a ball and hook that mofo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:06 PM~16851035
> *Where you bowl at?
> Classic?
> If so that's why...they got the shitiest lanes I ever seen
> ...


Yeah Classic... IDK I guess I just like it there!!! Been to Harmony Bowl may'be twice and Brunswick 3-4 times... but yeah I know the lanes are shitty!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody down to do a bowling thing soon?
I will set something up if enough people are down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:08 PM~16851060
> *Yeah but you're still a straight bowler right?
> If so about the highest you can average bowling straight is like a 190 average
> You needs ta get you a ball and hook that mofo
> *


didn't know that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:10 PM~16851069
> *Anybody down to do a bowling thing soon?
> I will set something up if enough people are down
> *


Im down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16851065
> *Yeah Classic... IDK I guess I just like it there!!! Been to Harmony Bowl may'be twice and Brunswick 3-4 times... but yeah I know the lanes are shitty!!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:10 PM~16851071
> *didn't know that!!!
> *


yeah hooking the ball hits the pocket at just the right angle needed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:12 PM~16851090
> *yeah hooking the ball hits the pocket at just the right angle needed
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got off the horn with Julian,just seen Paul
this season is gonna be sick.....gotta make it Memorial this Year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool Vid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm down for some damn cruises,Bar-b-ques,and kick backs
April 24th is the jump off :cheesy:
Only 5 weeks away....Let's do this chit!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16851090
> *yeah hooking the ball hits the pocket at just the right angle needed
> *


But it murder's your wrist by the end of the night.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 01:17 PM~16851145
> *Cool Vid
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
In a lecab even!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 01:19 PM~16851155
> *But it murder's your wrist by the end of the night.
> *


If you do it right it doesn't
You are not suppose to twist your wrist at all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's why you see bowlers wear those robocop looking gloves.....so they don't twist their wrists
It's all in the counterweight in the ball and your release


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 03:21 PM~16851178
> *That's why you see bowlers wear those robocop looking gloves.....so they don't twist their wrists
> It's all in the counterweight in the ball and your release
> *


Damn you are like the YODA of bowling. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 02:25 PM~16851205
> *Damn you are like the YODA of bowling. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 01:25 PM~16851205
> *Damn you are like the YODA of bowling. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL
Nah i'm still learning :biggrin: 
but the biggest mistake you see amatures make is they flick the ball causing it to spin,later when they become better they still have this slight problem because of their repetitive style in their learning phase


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 03:33 PM~16851271
> *LOL
> Nah i'm still learning :biggrin:
> but the biggest mistake you see amatures make is they flick the ball causing it to spin,later when they become better they still have this slight problem because of their repetitive style in their learning phase
> *


IF YOU EVER TELL ME TO SNATCH A PEBBLE OUT OF YOUR HAND..........I WILL NOT BOWL WITH YOU ANYMORE. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 01:50 PM~16851389
> *IF YOU EVER TELL ME TO SNATCH A PEBBLE OUT OF YOUR HAND..........I WILL NOT BOWL WITH YOU ANYMORE. :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You foo
Nah I just support my wifes hobby,I wouldn't be into this half as much if she wasn't.
She supports me Lowriding so..... :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16851412
> *LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You foo
> Nah I just support my wifes hobby,I wouldn't be into this half as much if she wasn't.
> ...


IT'S A WASH. :biggrin: 

WELL, OFF TO THE HOSPITAL TO PICK THE WIFE UP FROM SURGERY.  

TALK TO YOU LATER.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 01:57 PM~16851436
> *IT'S A WASH. :biggrin:
> 
> WELL, OFF TO THE HOSPITAL TO PICK THE WIFE UP FROM SURGERY.
> ...


what happened?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:04 PM~16851488
> *what happened?
> *


Nevermind I member :happysad: 
tell her to get well soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:54 PM~16851412
> *LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You foo
> Nah I just support my wifes hobby,I wouldn't be into this half as much if she wasn't.
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 01:10 PM~16851069
> *Anybody down to do a bowling thing soon?
> I will set something up if enough people are down
> *


im down :0


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2010, 08:59 AM~16848773
> *What up Homie. Probably be meeting you on Saturday as well :wave:  :wave:
> *


looking forward to it, UNITY :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it's coming down hno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:03 PM~16852382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: new club shirts


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:26 PM~16852067
> *damn it's coming down hno:
> *


Let's see some pics. :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 05:16 PM~16852489
> *Let's see some pics. :wow:
> *


It already stopped!!! but it was coming down!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 04:11 PM~16852435
> *:biggrin: new club shirts
> *


:yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 01:23 PM~16850700
> *:cheesy:
> How you doing JR
> You coming up again Saturday dog?
> *


I wanted to but my boy has a wrestling tournament. SP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:22 PM~16852538
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 10 2010, 04:34 PM~16852644
> *I wanted to but my boy has a wrestling tournament. SP
> *


That'c cool bro Imma probably leave early anyways because I'm taking the raggety rag to Chucks. :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16852729
> *That'c cool bro Imma probably leave early anyways because I'm taking the raggety rag to Chucks. :happysad:
> *


 hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

I see a CITY WIDE PLAQUE in here.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 06:28 PM~16853158
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> I see a CITY WIDE PLAQUE in here.
> *


  video!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

u sell that chain wheel yet marcos?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 05:28 PM~16853158
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> I see a CITY WIDE PLAQUE in here.
> *



nice video


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 01:17 PM~16851148
> *I'm down for some damn cruises,Bar-b-ques,and kick backs
> April 24th is the jump off :cheesy:
> Only 5 weeks away....Let's do this chit!!!!
> *


not that far away spring is here


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 10 2010, 05:42 PM~16853288
> *u sell that chain wheel yet marcos?
> *


Simon homie its gone!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Mikes 79cutty,


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 10 2010, 06:19 AM~16847936
> *Pics or it ain't gonna happen? Jeff could at least post a pic of the prezdents car :uh:
> *


IM NOT POSTING PIC'S OF SHIT AND WE WILL SEE IF IT WILL HAPPEN IM DONE TALKING ABOUT IT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 08:13 PM~16854162
> *Mikes 79cutty,
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16854584
> *IM NOT POSTING PIC'S OF SHIT AND WE WILL SEE IF IT WILL HAPPEN IM DONE TALKING ABOUT IT
> *


 :0 easy killer!!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 07:52 PM~16854629
> *:0 easy killer!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG FES :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:53 PM~16854642
> *WHAT UP BIG FES :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up Homie whutz crackin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16854742
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:23 PM~16854994
> *:wave:
> *



What's good Primo? Did it snow down south?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

My Project


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:23 PM~16854994
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16855146
> *What's good Primo? Did it snow down south?
> *


yeah but it didn't stick!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16855149
> *My Project
> 
> 
> ...


  homie keep pushin' and it'll get there!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THAT SHIT IS BAD AS FUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

macgyver, luxurymnte8788, FIRMEX, fesboogie, BigCeez, JETHROW-BODEAN, jstplynya


damn full house


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16855149
> *My Project
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love backyard boogies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:45 PM~16855220
> *:0  :0  :0 THAT SHIT IS BAD AS FUCK :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: fesboogie, FIRMEX, DOMINATOR85, TAMPATM813, luxurymnte8788, JETHROW-BODEAN, jstplynya, macgyver, BigCeez

Full House!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Mac got skillz! !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16855196
> *yeah but it didn't stick!!!
> *


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

:0 the homies project :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 08:34 PM~16855149
> *My Project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co Fess what dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16855233
> *macgyver, luxurymnte8788, FIRMEX, fesboogie, BigCeez, JETHROW-BODEAN, jstplynya
> damn full house
> *


didn't notice you already had posted that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 10 2010, 09:53 PM~16855316
> *what it do Co Fess what dogg
> *


Whutz Good Jeff, whut you been up to?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Workin like my name was toby & going to my sons basketball games


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16855263
> *:wow:
> 
> Mac got skillz! !
> *


lol, ya my homie from alamosa sent me a message today wondering if i was related to vanderslice.lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16855344
> *Workin like my name was toby & going to my sons basketball games
> *


 :roflmao: sucks about work depending on how you look at it... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 08:53 PM~16855317
> *didn't notice you already had posted that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


haha.. guess great minds think alike


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:59 PM~16855388
> *haha.. guess great minds think alike
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:59 PM~16855387
> *:roflmao: sucks about work depending on how you look at it...  :biggrin:
> *


Got to make money some how but it sucks that i dont own the shop 4 engines in 4 days that shit has to some kind of a record all R&R those


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16855444
> *Got to make money some how but it sucks that i dont own the shop 4 engines in 4 days that shit has to some kind of a record all R&R those
> *


 :0 someone making some $$$!!! but itz probably the shop owner...


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

GOOD TIMES COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16855475
> *GOOD TIMES COLORADO
> *



Whut Up Julian!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16855381
> *lol, ya my homie from alamosa sent me a message today wondering if i was related to vanderslice.lol
> *



Seems like each job gets better n better....keep up the great work homie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16855488
> *Seems like each job gets better n better....keep up the great work homie!
> *


ya, seems that i can do beter work when i have my own shop and can sit in a paint booth all day.. thanks though


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAS UP HOMIE HOWS THE HOPPER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16855524
> * WAS UP HOMIE HOWS THE HOPPER
> *


Itz gettin' there but I got a lil' single pump that might do a lil' damage now too!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...



that shizz is tight!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16855545
> *Itz gettin' there but I got a lil' single pump that might do a lil' damage now too!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16855587
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16855573
> *that shizz is tight!!!!!!
> *


 Welcome homie!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16855545
> *Itz gettin' there but I got a lil' single pump that might do a lil' damage now too!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 PM~16855645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's good cousin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 PM~16855645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz all you homie!!! :biggrin: I seen that nice paint job you had on your Regal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Marcos old ride!!! 





















































Looks Sick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16855573
> *that shizz is tight!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT
Damn where is everyone?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We're here!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

benifit dinner from sweet dreams in memory of Phabian Luecro 
Saturday March 20, 2010 2:00 PM - 6:00 PM 
posted by: Pat Sweet Dreams 
4400 Washington St. 
Benefit in loving memory of Phabian Lucero.

Cost $5 a plate
info from sweet dream denver come show some love if in the area.... if not come anyway !!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good co ... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 08:34 PM~16855149
> *My Project
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie.... is that mike i see in the pic lol whats good homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 10 2010, 08:34 PM~16855149
> *My Project
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, can't wait to see the final project!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 10 2010, 11:02 PM~16856196
> *Damn, can't wait to see the final project!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up jeff?
What dat I be like homie?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, JETHROW-BODEAN, sasisneros

whats up brothas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 10 2010, 10:05 PM~16856232
> *MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, JETHROW-BODEAN, sasisneros
> 
> whats up brothas
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16856239
> *:wave:
> *


whats good roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"two trunks no lead" :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 10 2010, 10:07 PM~16856246
> *whats good roy
> *


Nada dog just waiting on Sabado to take the Bucket up to your lado :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 10:11 PM~16856294
> *"two trunks no lead"  :roflmao:
> *


Don't tell me you just got that..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:15 PM~16856339
> *Don't tell me you just got that..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok I wont tell you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 10:16 PM~16856356
> *ok I wont tell you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Go ahead tell me
I'm in my happy mood :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16856394
> *Go ahead tell me
> I'm in my happy mood :cheesy:
> *


I just got that!!!  did you go bowling?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 PM~16856424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:
Big Ups Rollerz
looked really good in AZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 10:22 PM~16856407
> *I just got that!!!   did you go bowling?
> *


Yeah
199 168 and 212
averaging a 193 or some chit like that
we won 3 out of the 4 and only lost the last game by 1 pin :angry: :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 11:24 PM~16855674
> *What's good cousin?
> *


nada


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 PM~16855689
> *Thatz all you homie!!!  :biggrin: I seen that nice paint job you had on your Regal!!!
> *


Not that old ass paint job, it needs work. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:36 PM~16855864
> *Marcos old ride!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

putting a colorado club reg on the cla website and i will then post the info on the site check it out 

link to the reg... http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?fo...0WlJXQlFfRGc6MA

also on the cla page in the nav bar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 10 2010, 10:32 PM~16856577
> *putting a colorado club reg on the cla website and i will then post the info on the site check it out
> 
> link to the reg...  http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?fo...0WlJXQlFfRGc6MA
> ...


Damn maybe I should register my club :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:30 AM~16856535
> *Yeah
> 199 168 and 212
> averaging a 193 or some chit like that
> ...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16856597
> *Damn maybe I should register my club :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


LOL


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 AM~16856597
> *Damn maybe I should register my club :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16856597
> *Damn maybe I should register my club :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


I forgot we even don't have signatures in our Club :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:41 AM~16856679
> *I forgot we even don't have signatures in our Club :cheesy:
> *


Nobody knows how to write? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 10:43 PM~16856692
> *Nobody knows how to write? :cheesy:
> *


Nope




















Nobody has to if they don't want to :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't ask Don't do policy......


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 10 2010, 06:59 PM~16853988
> *not that far away spring is here
> *


the 29th the causals are doing a crusie and a bbq after they had a good turn out last time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 10 2010, 10:56 PM~16856849
> *the 29th the causals are doing a crusie and a bbq after they had a good turn out last time
> *


29th of what?
:cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16856447
> *:wave:
> Big Ups Rollerz
> looked really good in AZ
> *


THANKS HOMIE....  I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT........... :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16855203
> *finally bout done with the patterns.. gonna blast the candy 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:54 PM~16850449
> *Oh I know  :biggrin:
> Hey that Pedal car is looking bad as fuck tambien
> Is Ruben doing it?
> *


yup we went today and got the magenta and the purple and some flake so we'll see how it goes I have like 1,000 in that little fucker already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 11:41 PM~16857346
> *yup we went today and got the magenta and the purple and some flake so we'll see how it goes I have like 1,000 in that little fucker already
> *


That's pocket cambio to you fawker :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 11:51 PM~16857435
> *Roy give me a call tomorrow.
> *


Tighten the wire on the cans fucker
PM me if I should forget about coming Saturday bro :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 01:55 AM~16857461
> *Tighten the wire on the cans fucker
> PM me if I should forget about coming Saturday bro :happysad:
> *


Saturday is cool, i need to do a install at 9 am of a radio. But i can do some damage on your box before we go. I need to wash my shit before the meeting. I will build the port and have it ready before hand. I get all excited trying to do the impossible. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 01:55 AM~16857461
> *Tighten the wire on the cans fucker
> PM me if I should forget about coming Saturday bro :happysad:
> *


I as kidding about be up at 6 am. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:49 AM~16857410
> *That's pocket cambio to you fawker :biggrin:
> *


I wish bro I can spend it faster than I can make it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 02:05 AM~16857534
> *I wish bro I can spend it faster than I can make it
> *


We are all really good at that. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 10 2010, 06:28 PM~16853158
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQ-gZbfYs8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> I see a CITY WIDE PLAQUE in here.
> *


I gotta get that vid 360 is my favorite lowriding dvd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16856294
> *"two trunks no lead"  :roflmao:
> *


That regal you have has weight in the trunk doesn't it??It used to have a full bumper full of lead


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 10 2010, 09:06 PM~16855475
> *[sizeGOOD TIMES COLORADO
> *



*WHATS CRACKEN PERRITO, IT WAS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU FULLTIMER AND WILL DEFFINETLY BE SEEING YOU SOON......GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG PERRO, ITS A FAMILY AFFAIR!!!!..... Q~VO!!!!*  :biggrin: 









*YA SAVEZ.......*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 11 2010, 12:38 AM~16857729
> *WHATS CRACKEN PERRITO, IT WAS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU FULLTIMER AND WILL DEFFINETLY BE SEEING YOU SOON......GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG PERRO, ITS A FAMILY AFFAIR!!!!..... Q~VO!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE TALKIN TO YOU PERRO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 11 2010, 12:46 AM~16857755
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE TALKIN TO YOU PERRO
> *


*YOU NOW WHAT TIME IT IS WRINKS AND I AINT GOTTA SAY NOTHEN MORE...."FULLTIME COMMITMENT" PERRITO YA SAVEZ!!!!*


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 12:17 AM~16857608
> *That regal you have has weight in the trunk doesn't it??It used to have a full bumper full of lead
> *



:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 11 2010, 02:06 AM~16857828
> *:0
> *


easy guy


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16857128
> *29th of what?
> :cheesy:
> *


haha my bad april 29th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check out my topic about mike epps new standup comedy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=530799&st=0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 11:30 PM~16856535
> *Yeah
> 199 168 and 212
> averaging a 193 or some chit like that
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2010, 11:32 PM~16856566
> *Not that old ass paint job, it needs work. :biggrin:
> *


looks good honestly!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: whats good co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16854584
> *IM NOT POSTING PIC'S OF SHIT AND WE WILL SEE IF IT WILL HAPPEN IM DONE TALKING ABOUT IT
> *




damn dont get your feelings hurt jeff, your the one who came in here talkin about doin this doin that. you should of just waited till people seen you ROllin with the plaque in your window


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 01:17 AM~16857608
> *That regal you have has weight in the trunk doesn't it??It used to have a full bumper full of lead
> *


  No more lead


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16858607
> * No more lead
> *



whats the word FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:25 AM~16858612
> *whats the word FES
> *


Not much... Whutz Up w/ you??? I alwayz see you in here when I get on early in the morning!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:26 AM~16858619
> *Not much... Whutz Up w/ you??? I alwayz see you in here when I get on early in the morning!!!
> *




i wake up early bRO, are you guys gonna make it to the show in burque may 2nd


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16858607
> * No more lead
> *


I don't wanna hear any crying when I pull up on people!!! :tears: single or double I'll give to them any way they want!!! and the double is "backyard boogie" so no :tears: about that either!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:28 AM~16858624
> *i wake up early bRO, are you guys gonna make it to the show in burque may 2nd
> *


IDK... but I honestly don't think so. We were just gonna stay in Springs cuz Gasper is throwing the show the same day as the 'Burque Show... :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:31 AM~16858638
> *IDK... but I honestly don't think so. We were just gonna stay in Springs cuz Gasper is throwing the show the same day as the 'Burque Show...  :dunno:
> *



i thought it was the weekend after,you could make it there in under five hours bRO :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:33 AM~16858646
> *i thought it was the weekend after,you could make it there in under five hours bRO :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I use to drive down there all the time!!!  If itz on different weekends I'll go down there!!! but I think he changed it to the 2nd... anybody know???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:36 AM~16858657
> *Yeah I use to drive down there all the time!!!   If itz on different weekends I'll go down there!!! but I think he changed it to the 2nd... anybody know???
> *


thats cool if you guys ROll down there, we always have fun in burque! have you been cruisin the new car?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:37 AM~16858663
> *thats cool if you guys ROll down there, we always have fun in burque! have you been cruisin the new car?
> *


I cruised it the 1st couple of days but I haven't this week!!! Need tires bad and I dont want to go to Mi Gente!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:39 AM~16858673
> *I cruised it the 1st couple of days but I haven't this week!!! Need tires bad and I dont want to go to Mi Gente!!!
> *


thats cool, it sounds like your gonna have to go to denver and grab some


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:41 AM~16858682
> *thats cool, it sounds like your gonna have to go to denver and grab some
> *


yeah that's what im kinda planning since I got to go up there saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Fes Y Chuck :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:45 AM~16858697
> *Good Morning Fes Y Chuck :wave:
> *



not much and you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:45 AM~16858697
> *Good Morning Fes Y Chuck :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just getting up looking for work :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:48 AM~16858714
> *Just getting up looking for work :happysad:
> *


nuthin' wrong w/ that!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:48 AM~16858714
> *Just getting up looking for work :happysad:
> *



i gotta do the same thing i have a couple of bids this mornin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 08:49 AM~16858721
> *i gotta do the same thing i have a couple of bids this mornin
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 11:41 PM~16857346
> *yup we went today and got the magenta and the purple and some flake so we'll see how it goes I have like 1,000 in that little fucker already
> *


 :wow: AND MORE $ TO PUT IN IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 10 2010, 11:32 PM~16856577
> *putting a colorado club reg on the cla website and i will then post the info on the site check it out
> 
> link to the reg...  http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?fo...0WlJXQlFfRGc6MA
> ...



Nice :thumbsup: right on for doing that!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16855864
> *Marcos old ride!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 11 2010, 09:47 AM~16859081
> *:wow:
> *


the car looks good!!! The CO & UT connection worked out good on this car... you both should be proud of this one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 12:04 AM~16857532
> *I as kidding about be up at 6 am. :biggrin:
> *


Now you changing shit up on me :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 09:55 AM~16859136
> *Now you changing shit up on me :angry:
> *


Damn Chuck, you ain't gonna make him no breakfast???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:58 AM~16859158
> *Damn Chuck, you ain't gonna make him no breakfast???
> *


Aint that some bullshit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:00 AM~16859171
> *Aint that some bullshit
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:55 AM~16859136
> *Now you changing shit up on me :angry:
> *


Oh ok........Well then i am calling you out, i say you will never make it here by 6am. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:05 AM~16859215
> *Oh ok........Well then i am calling you out, i say you will never make it here by 6am.  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 
I know I wont
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 10:58 AM~16859158
> *Damn Chuck, you ain't gonna make him no breakfast???
> *


What the hell do you want from me everything? cooking food, building boxes, washing cars all before 2pm. 
My wife isn't going to cook...........hell she burned water trying to cook.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 10:10 AM~16859246
> *What the hell do you want from me everything? cooking food, building boxes, washing cars all before 2pm.
> My wife isn't going to cook...........hell she burned water trying to cook.
> *


Damn you was gonna wash his car too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 11:14 AM~16859272
> *Damn you was gonna wash his car too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


We would have to wash both rides before we left to go to the cla meeting, they both would be covered in sawdust.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:10 AM~16859246
> *What the hell do you want from me everything? cooking food, building boxes, washing cars all before 2pm.
> My wife isn't going to cook...........hell she burned water trying to cook.
> *


Imma try to get there early :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just wondering if I should get my tires put on beforehand
Cause if I do I know my KO's will have to be tightened a few times on my way up there since they will be freshly put on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 10:16 AM~16859295
> *We would have to wash both rides before we left to go to the cla meeting, they both would be covered in sawdust.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:16 AM~16859297
> *Imma try to get there early :happysad:
> *


That's cool, I can't really run the table saw really early here. I still live in a apartment.
It will probally take more time to move my cars out of the way and get the table saw down and set up, Than to actually build your box.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:21 AM~16859330
> *That's cool, I can't really run the table saw really early here. I still live in a apartment.
> It will probally take more time to move my cars out of the way and get the table saw down and set up, Than to actually build your box.
> *


:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:19 AM~16859312
> *just wondering if I should get my tires put on beforehand
> Cause if I do I know my KO's will have to be tightened a few times on my way up there since they will be freshly put on
> *


How bad are the tires? Is there any tread left.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:23 AM~16859349
> *How bad are the tires? Is there any tread left.
> *


Yeah there's tread :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceasar and Paul :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 09:24 AM~16859364
> *What up Ceasar and Paul :wave:
> *


and Cip :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:24 AM~16859364
> *What up Ceasar and Paul :wave:
> *



What's up Roy! Lookin forward to seeing the trey in person.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2010, 09:26 AM~16859380
> *What's up Roy! Lookin forward to seeing the trey in person.
> *


it aint much homie :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:30 AM~16859414
> *it aint much homie :happysad:
> *


It will be when i am done with that box.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:31 AM~16859422
> *It will be when i am done with that box.
> *


It will be nice to have the trunk set up differently :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:32 AM~16859431
> *It will be nice to have the trunk set up differently :cheesy:
> *


It needs a make over. Bring your camera to take pics of before and after and during.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 09:42 AM~16859471
> *It needs a make over. Bring your camera to take pics of before and after and during.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy who mounts tires around here again???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 09:53 AM~16859555
> *Hey Roy who mounts tires around here again???
> *


Rex tires on Colorado Ave just over the bridge


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:55 AM~16859569
> *Rex tires on Colorado Ave just over the bridge
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 09:55 AM~16859569
> *Rex tires on Colorado Ave just over the bridge
> *


But I heard the shop on Airport and Circle does too


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:56 AM~16859581
> *But I heard the shop on Airport and Circle does too
> *


Oh yeah Wrinkles got his done there, gonna have to stop by!!! I like their sign "SINGEL AND DUAL EXHAUST" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 10:09 AM~16859704
> *Oh yeah Wrinkles got his done there, gonna have to stop by!!! I like their sign "SINGEL AND DUAL EXHAUST"  :biggrin:
> *


When you going?
Let me know how good they do and what it cost you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:20 AM~16859806
> *When you going?
> Let me know how good they do and what it cost you
> *


  I'll stop by there today


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Whats up CO?
Hope erbody doing well. :wave: 



Quick Question for you guys, Does anyone have a hookup or know where's a good Exhaust shop in 719 to get exhaust done. 

The dude who HAD my car, cut the exhaust pipe off couple inches after the CAT, because it hit when you would lay the car out. So I just need basically from there back or some type of muffler. 
This thing sounds like a monster for a 4.3 v6. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16859941
> *Whats up CO?
> Hope erbody doing well.  :wave:
> Quick Question for you guys, Does anyone have a hookup or know where's a good Exhaust shop in 719 to get exhaust done.
> ...


The tire place we talking about on circle and airport does exhaust...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 11 2010, 10:35 AM~16859941
> *Whats up CO?
> Hope erbody doing well.  :wave:
> Quick Question for you guys, Does anyone have a hookup or know where's a good Exhaust shop in 719 to get exhaust done.
> ...


Monte Carlo? :0


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 10:38 AM~16859965
> *The tire place we talking about on circle and airport does exhaust...
> *


Ok cool, might have to hit em up on my lunch break.
Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 AM~16860000
> *Ok cool, might have to hit em up on my lunch break.
> Thank you.  :biggrin:
> *


  no prob


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:42 AM~16860021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


removed by user


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 10:52 AM~16860116
> *removed by user
> *


Yeah I was trying to check it out cause dude offered a trade for my ride with it :happysad: 


























getting my dub on lol :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:00 PM~16860187
> *Yeah I was trying to check it out cause dude offered a trade for my ride with it :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


  I wouldn't do dat if I had one but itz cool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 11:06 AM~16860262
> * I wouldn't do dat if I had one but itz cool!!!
> *


I'm not I just wanted to see how it looked :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 12:21 PM~16860390
> *I'm not I just wanted to see how it looked :happysad:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16858607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it still has weight in the trunk doesn't it??Me personally I'd rather have a double pump with pure power than to have a single with weight you know what I mean..Either way I can't wait to check em out fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 10:10 AM~16859246
> *What the hell do you want from me everything? cooking food, building boxes, washing cars all before 2pm.
> My wife isn't going to cook...........hell she burned water trying to cook.
> *


if you cook that man food you gonna be ironing his draws and clipping his toenails :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16860500
> *if you cook that man food you gonna be ironing his draws and clipping his toenails :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16860489
> *but it still has weight in the trunk doesn't it??Me personally I'd rather have a double pump with pure power than to have a single with weight you know what I mean..Either way I can't wait to check em out fes
> *


Itz cool I believe almost every single doin' inches has some kind of weight!!! Whether is lead or anything else!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 12:56 PM~16860680
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 11 2010, 07:24 AM~16858605
> *damn dont get your feelings hurt jeff, your the one who came in here talkin about doin this doin that. you should of just waited till people seen you ROllin with the plaque in your window
> *


WE WILL SEE :biggrin: P.S NO FEELINGS HURT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 11 2010, 01:14 PM~16860827
> *WE WILL SEE :biggrin:  P.S NO FEELINGS HURT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 01:35 PM~16860500
> *if you cook that man food you gonna be ironing his draws and clipping his toenails :cheesy:
> *


I don't even know how to turn on a iron and i don't do toenails.

But hands are ok. :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP FESS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 11 2010, 12:14 PM~16860827
> *WE WILL SEE :biggrin:  P.S NO FEELINGS HURT :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Mar 11 2010, 01:31 PM~16861017
> *WHAT UP FESS
> *


Shit about to go to all these tire shops!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 08:49 AM~16859100
> *the car looks good!!! The CO & UT connection worked out good on this car... you both should be proud of this one!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16861049
> *Shit about to go to all these tire shops!!!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 11 2010, 01:18 PM~16861509
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 02:17 PM~16862163
> *:wave:
> *



What up Roy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy give me a call when you get a minute.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 02:35 PM~16862392
> *Roy give me a call when you get a minute.
> *


awww chit :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 01:43 PM~16861159
> *
> *


I got the one on circle and airport down to $10 a tire mounted & balanced as long as I take them the tires ofcourse... thatz pretty good, right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:46 PM~16862503
> *I got the one on circle and airport down to $10 a tire mounted & balanced as long as I take them the tires ofcourse... thatz pretty good, right?
> *


That's good :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 03:50 PM~16862555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should I take over for Swiph on this one??? :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 02:50 PM~16862555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 03:54 PM~16862590
> *Should I take over for Swiph on this one???  :biggrin:
> *


I got fat whites on mine too right now!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16862590
> *Should I take over for Swiph on this one???  :biggrin:
> *


I was posting em up for someone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 03:55 PM~16862601
> *I was posting em up for someone
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:55 PM~16862600
> *I got fat whites on mine too right now!!!
> *


FAT WHITES LOOK SICK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They are Remingtons :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 11 2010, 03:55 PM~16862608
> *FAT WHITES LOOK SICK
> *


I rather have skinnies but to each their own!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:57 PM~16862622
> *I rather have skinnies but to each their own!!!
> *


YUP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Notice the different Gold colors
I tripped out on that


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 02:33 PM~16862371
> *What up Izzy
> *



Wuz crackin cabron!!! Didn't see ya on WTW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 02:58 PM~16862636
> *Wuz crackin cabron!!! Didn't see ya on WTW :biggrin:
> *


I was at brunswick :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 11 2010, 03:58 PM~16862633
> *YUP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16862590
> *Should I take over for Swiph on this one???  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 03:58 PM~16862635
> *Notice the different Gold colors
> I tripped out on that
> *


yeah datz crazy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 02:58 PM~16862641
> *I was at brunswick :biggrin:
> *



Now I know where da Party's at on WTW :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 03:59 PM~16862654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he kept everyone on their toes!!! No ****


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 03:01 PM~16862669
> *he kept everyone on their toes!!! No ****
> *


True


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 03:50 PM~16862555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16862666
> *Now I know where da Party's at on WTW :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
it's league night :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2010, 03:04 PM~16862708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:
What up Ceasar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 04:10 PM~16862775
> *:wave:
> What up Ceasar
> *



Chillen homie...trying to figure out a budget to get both cars done.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2010, 03:56 PM~16863210
> *Chillen homie...trying to figure out a budget to get both cars done.
> *


i hear ya :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2010, 03:56 PM~16863210
> *Chillen homie...trying to figure out a budget to get both cars done.
> *


That always sucks!!! Do 1 at a time Homie :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2010, 04:56 PM~16863210
> *Chillen homie...trying to figure out a budget to get both cars done.
> *


been there still doin' dat!!! Just do one at a time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 03:55 PM~16862601
> *I was posting em up for someone
> *


hey I can use like 2 of those rims oh and I found out my regal has 88 spoke daytons on it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 11 2010, 12:38 PM~16860523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch the movie life eddie murphy tells martin lawrence that when ol goldie wants his cornbread


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 05:49 PM~16863712
> *I understand but how you gonna brag about how hi you hop when it's due to weight thats what I don't like
> 
> Watch the movie life eddie murphy tells martin lawrence that when ol goldie wants his cornbread
> *


Itz all part of the game... and the game just ain't fair!!! and that movie LIFE is funny as hell!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16863693
> *hey I can use like 2 of those rims oh and I found out my regal has 88 spoke daytons on it :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
Nice
Post pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 04:48 PM~16863693
> *hey I can use like 2 of those rims oh and I found out my regal has 88 spoke daytons on it :biggrin:
> *


Those are 14's and they are sold bro,sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 05:59 PM~16863786
> *Those are 14's and they are sold bro,sorry
> *


you sold them already??? jeez...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16863794
> *you sold them already??? jeez...
> *


Yes sir :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 11 2010, 12:22 PM~16860916
> *I don't even know how to turn on a iron and i don't do toenails.
> 
> But hands are ok. :biggrin:
> *


Hold on to my belt loop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864020
> *Yes sir :happysad:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 05:51 PM~16863726
> *Itz all part of the game... and the game just ain't fair!!! and that movie LIFE is funny as hell!!!
> *


true x2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up CO... whats up RO fam

how is everyone doing? miss you all at the Phx show. i poured like a motha
seen chuck and cipi holdin it down for SO-CO.


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

Check it out homies! :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16859938


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 11 2010, 06:40 PM~16864206
> *whats up CO...  whats up RO fam
> 
> how is everyone doing?  miss you all at the Phx show. i poured like a motha
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

progress coming from the EAST COAST this is my member kellys monte carlo completly engine rebuilt and reloaded :wow: and wheels we pushin my  




























GT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16864341
> *progress coming from the EAST COAST this is my member kellys monte carlo completly engine rebuilt and reloaded  :wow:  and wheels we pushin my
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 05:57 PM~16864360
> *
> *



got the tracking number for the shipping on that chrome itll be here tuesday hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2010, 06:59 PM~16864385
> *got the tracking number for the shipping on that chrome itll be here tuesday  hno:
> *


Oh shit!!!  I know you can't wait to see your car put back together!!! :biggrin: Whut shipping service did you use UPS???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2010, 05:59 PM~16864385
> *got the tracking number for the shipping on that chrome itll be here tuesday  hno:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 07:24 PM~16864595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get all these stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 06:25 PM~16864607
> *where do you get all these stuff!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Photobucket
and BTW CONGRADULATIONS on the come up TODD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What kinda tires you end up getting Fes and how much was they out the door?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16863786
> *Those are 14's and they are sold bro,sorry
> *


Damn!!! You sold them already.... i was trying to get those


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16864710
> *Damn!!!  You sold them already.... i was trying to get those
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You find that shooting range?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:51 PM~16864906
> *You find that shooting range?
> *


not yet, i'll try to go tomorrow. It might be nice :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 11 2010, 07:02 PM~16865021
> *not yet, i'll try to go tomorrow. It might be nice  :dunno:
> *


suppose to be :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16864671
> *What kinda tires you end up getting Fes and how much was they out the door?
> *


best price I found was $30 each... picking them up tomorrow and $10 each to mount and balance like I said earlier


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 07:06 PM~16865058
> *best price I found was $30 each... picking them up tomorrow and $10 each to mount and balance like I said earlier
> *


Where at Pep Boys?
Cornells?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:06 PM~16865064
> *Where at Pep Boys?
> Cornells?
> *


yeah... I heard Cornells were trash but im desperate!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado :wave: :worship:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 11 2010, 08:12 PM~16865114
> *whats up colorado :wave:  :worship:
> *


Whutz Good homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 11 2010, 07:12 PM~16865114
> *whats up colorado :wave:  :worship:
> *


Got pics of your ride homie
I love Grand Prix's :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

candy looked good but the pics i took on my phone made that candy look like crap..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16865446
> *candy looked but the pics i took on my phone make that candy look like crap..
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16865446
> *candy looked but the pics i took on my phone make that candy look like crap..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Big Mac for President!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16865446
> *candy looked but the pics i took on my phone make that candy look like crap..
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 07:07 PM~16865077
> *yeah... I heard Cornells were trash but im desperate!!!
> *


the tires I got from Paul are leMans....member them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, yall are nuttiier than a sniickers,,, but thanks though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 08:52 PM~16865516
> *the tires I got from Paul are leMans....member them?
> *


yessur... I went to firestone and I seen their LeMans sign and I remembered I use to get those!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do Co 
fess i got two hankock for less than a bill they got 1" white walls hit me up if you want to change brands


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16865446
> *candy looked but the pics i took on my phone make that candy look like crap..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie you got some skills :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz cracka lacen mac


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 09:59 PM~16865778
> *wuz cracka lacen mac
> *


not much is (CRACKI-LACKIN) homie


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 11 2010, 09:51 PM~16865699
> *Damn homie you got some skills :biggrin:
> *


thanks dude.. il try and get some beter pics when i pull it outside


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 11 2010, 09:04 PM~16865641
> *What it do Co
> fess i got two hankock for less than a bill they got 1" white walls hit me up if you want to change brands
> *


  hey pm me your # again... remember I was telling you my old phone shitted on me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 11:01 PM~16865814
> *not much is (CRACKI-LACKIN) homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 10:46 PM~16865655
> *wuz good peeps :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good Ty!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all... mac paint looks good brotha


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 11:17 PM~16866046
> *Whutz Good Ty!!!
> *


wuz good fes you ready to do da damn thang cuz i am


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 11:37 PM~16866328
> *wuz good fes you ready to do da damn thang cuz i am
> *


You know I am!!! YOU better be ready though!!! :biggrin: Just fuckin' wit' you!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2010, 11:38 PM~16866349
> *You know I am!!! YOU better be ready though!!!  :biggrin: Just fuckin' wit' you!!!
> *


nuttin going to stop me homie it just makes me want it more so fuck it nuttin going to stop me now oh no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got some adapters and Knock offs for sale
$75 OBO 15 hole universal
Knock offs have some blemishes,not quite show but nice for street


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 11:42 PM~16866412
> *nuttin going to stop me homie it just makes me want it more so fuck it nuttin going to stop me now oh no!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 10:42 PM~16866412
> *nuttin going to stop me homie it just makes me want it more so fuck it nuttin going to stop me now oh no!!!!!!!!!
> *


hno:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16866430
> *Got some adapters and Knock offs for sale
> $75 OBO 15 hole universal
> Knock offs have some blemishes,not quite show but nice for street
> ...


whats up roy whats the info on the 24th ill post on the calendar and get the word out if its cool some denver peeps come down


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:45 PM~16866470
> *hno:
> *


dont ohno me boy just play wit u homie what u up to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 11 2010, 10:46 PM~16866486
> *whats up roy whats the info on the 24th ill post on the calendar and get the word out if its cool some denver peeps come down
> *


Yeah bro that's cool we are getting together a begining of the season BYOS kinda thing
just a kick back cruise kinda thing to start the Season off with a pop homie,and denver is more than welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:45 PM~16866470
> *hno:
> *


hey homie call me asap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 11:00 PM~16866696
> *hey homie call me asap
> *


I'll call tomorrow for sure


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:51 PM~16866563
> *Yeah bro that's cool we are getting together a begining of the season BYOS kinda thing
> just a kick back cruise kinda thing to start the Season off with a pop homie,and denver is more than welcome :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah if you can email me the info and where its at down there ill post on the site and most def be down there to check it out


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 12:01 AM~16866712
> *I'll call tomorrow for sure
> *


wanna talk to u bout that bbq thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16866721
> *hell yeah if you can email me the info and where its at down there ill post on the site and most def be down there to check it out
> *


Will do bro
It's nothing major just kinda a kickback thing
But I'll E-mail the info Tomorrow


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16866767
> *Will do bro
> It's nothing major just kinda a kickback thing
> But I'll E-mail the info Tomorrow
> *


cool it will be cool to come down and meet some of the homies down there... i hope the monte will be ready to roll with plates.. if not the magnum will roll just fine..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 11 2010, 11:06 PM~16866783
> *cool it will be cool to come down and meet some of the homies down there... i hope the monte will be ready to roll with plates.. if not the magnum will roll just fine..
> *


Be nice to see some people down here
:biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16865446
> *candy looked good but the pics i took on my phone made that candy look like crap..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 looks tight as fuk!!!!!!!!ima do the guts for him next future throphy car right here


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16866430
> *Got some adapters and Knock offs for sale
> $75 OBO 15 hole universal
> Knock offs have some blemishes,not quite show but nice for street
> ...


WHAT KIND OF KO ARE THOSES


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*GO NUGGETS!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

when i called that place on circle and airport for tires they told me they wont mount on wire wheels. my tire guy Gary at G&M tire on Juanita will mount tires on wires without blinking (you just need to take off and put on your own knock off if you drive your car there) he always treats me good there

its right behind Bambinos and he charged us 10 the other day for replacing a tire on a center gold

i thought those pep boys tires were 25.00


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

GOODMORNING COLORADO!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:11 AM~16868657
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO!!
> *



whats up *****


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16866189
> *whats up all...  mac paint looks good brotha
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2010, 08:13 AM~16868665
> *whats up *****
> *


had to be here at 7! Gotta get some cars delivered today!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:17 AM~16868686
> *had to be here at 7! Gotta get some cars delivered today!!
> *



IVE BEEN UP EARLY MYSELF :angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16867335
> *:0  :0  :0 looks tight as fuk!!!!!!!!ima do the guts for him next future throphy car right here
> *


thanks bro.. hope he likes it, and ya im hoping he will get something for the paint (trophey)


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 07:17 AM~16868686
> *had to be here at 7! Gotta get some cars delivered today!!
> *


whats crackin cipi


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 12 2010, 08:27 AM~16868728
> *whats crackin cipi
> *


Not much just here at work already


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 07:39 AM~16868805
> *Not much just here at work already
> *


nice.. fridays are allways good.. i need to get the internet down at the shop also, (but id probably get nuthin done all day)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 07:20 AM~16868697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You coming up quick :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My old car on E-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 07:53 AM~16868900
> *My old car on E-bay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


looks tight... no bids yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:20 AM~16868697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that blue car yours too Cip??Does it have a top?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

found this add this morning on craigslist, in the springs (rims)
[email protected]


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:15 AM~16869074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cipi, looks sweet,,, i shoulda looked at this to help come up with some beter ideas on the one i just finished


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 07:20 AM~16868697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Cipi.. Hey i still got that turn table for this one


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 12 2010, 09:25 AM~16869140
> *what up Cipi.. Hey i still got that turn table for this one
> *


Ill Buy it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 12 2010, 09:18 AM~16869095
> *damn cipi, looks sweet,,, i shoulda looked at this to help come up with some beter ideas on the one i just finished
> *


 :twak: :nono: no copying Mr. Vanderslice! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:30 AM~16869176
> *:twak:  :nono: no copying Mr. Vanderslice!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya i know, but i like your shadows!... good work bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

im headn out. you guys have a great friday... watch the d.u.i. checkpoints this weekend


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 12 2010, 09:33 AM~16869206
> *lol, ya i know, but i like your shadows!... good work bro
> *


Its not my work. Its Rob Vanderslices


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 12 2010, 08:05 AM~16868632
> *when i called that place on circle and airport for tires they told me they wont mount on wire wheels. my tire guy Gary at G&M tire on Juanita will mount tires on wires without blinking (you just need to take off and put on your own knock off if you drive your car there) he always treats me good there
> 
> its right behind Bambinos and he charged us 10 the other day for replacing a tire on a center gold
> ...


Cheapest tires at Pep Boys now are 29.99 and I went in their shop and asked them on Circle and Airport and they told me yes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Up CO!!! and nice car Cip!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16868198
> *GO NUGGETS!!
> *


*
  

Wut up CO! :wave:*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:37 AM~16869234
> *Whutz Up CO!!! and nice car Cip!!!
> *


Thanks! Trying to turn into the COLORADO CADILLAC KING! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 08:29 AM~16869165
> *Ill Buy it!!!!!!!!
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Mar 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16868198
> *GO NUGGETS!!
> *


*
Whut Up Sik!!! I hope The Nuggets don't let J.R. go!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 12 2010, 09:39 AM~16869245
> *SOLD!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 09:38 AM~16869243
> *Thanks! Trying to turn into the COLORADO CADILLAC KING! :biggrin:
> *


Your on the right track, if not already there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 AM~16869060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good so is that a custom job because they didn't sell them that way did they??It's fwd right??Cool car anyhow bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:40 AM~16869251
> *Your on the right track, if not already there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Still gotta put in work! Theyre both gettin slight make overs


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 09:41 AM~16869262
> *Looks real good so is that a custom job because they didn't sell them that way did they??It's fwd right??Cool car anyhow bro
> *


Was done in Cali years ago. When it was first built it was Kandybrandywine. Ill find a pic.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 09:41 AM~16869265
> *Still gotta put in work! Theyre both gettin slight make overs
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All you need is another fleetwood now Cip


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 11 2010, 10:42 PM~16866412
> *nuttin going to stop me homie it just makes me want it more so fuck it nuttin going to stop me now oh no!!!!!!!!!
> *



:wow: 

Ok *MR. COLORADO*....Do the Damn thing!!! Lets get it DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 08:53 AM~16869351
> *All you need is another fleetwood now Cip
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 09:57 AM~16869378
> *:wow:
> 
> Ok MR. COLORADO....Do the Damn thing!!! Lets get it DONE :biggrin:
> *


Thatz a Big name to live up to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 08:37 AM~16869234
> *Whutz Up CO!!! and nice car Cip!!!
> *



What up!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 AM~16869404
> *Thatz a Big name to live up to!!!  :biggrin:
> *



*I KNOW!!!*



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 AM~16869405
> *What up!!!!!
> *


Que pajo!!! Ready for tomorrow???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:02 AM~16869421
> *I KNOW!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah with a name like that there better be no excuses!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:03 AM~16869429
> *Que pajo!!! Ready for tomorrow???
> *



Yeszir!!!! Are u??? Long Drive..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:09 AM~16869467
> *Yeszir!!!! Are u??? Long Drive..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:04 AM~16869435
> *Yeah with a name like that there better be no excuses!!!
> *



hno: :biggrin: 

He sounds ready!!!

Come wit it Tyrone!!!!!(no ****)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *FIRMEX*


Marcos!!! Que Pajo bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:12 AM~16869494
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> He sounds ready!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Chapo is definitely gonna be ready!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16869505
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FIRMEX
> Marcos!!! Que Pajo bro
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 AM~16869507
> *:biggrin: Chapo is definitely gonna be ready!!!
> *



Oh I know  

I think peeps will be surprised :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*, FIRMEX


What up Papo :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:14 AM~16869525
> *Oh I know
> 
> I think peeps will be surprised :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:15 AM~16869532
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, FIRMEX
> What up Papo :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:17 AM~16869548
> *:dunno:
> *



Cuz he's gonna have to keep a car for more than a month :cheesy: 



J/P


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 10:20 AM~16869584
> *Cuz he's gonna have to keep a car for more than a month :cheesy:
> J/P
> *


This one found a home!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 AM~16869505
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, FIRMEX
> Marcos!!! Que Pajo bro
> *


Nada homie que dice la buena vida


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que paso familia?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 09:53 AM~16869351
> *All you need is another fleetwood now Cip
> *


Thought about it as a daily


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 10:26 AM~16869639
> *Thought about it as a daily
> *



Sick Cadis homie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 12 2010, 10:31 AM~16869673
> *Sick Cadis homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:23 AM~16869616
> *This one found a home!!!
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 12 2010, 09:25 AM~16869629
> *Nada homie que dice la buena vida
> *



Aqui brother. Come te va con el 64??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 09:53 AM~16869351
> *All you need is another fleetwood now Cip
> *


Like this one?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 12 2010, 10:42 AM~16869761
> *Like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Mar 12 2010, 12:14 PM~16870531
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Got my engine chrome in but im thinking about going further with it pulling the motor painting it different install my aluminum heads new oil pan endurashine intake and carb . I may go all out with the motor like i want to but it could put me out for the summer.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 12:26 PM~16870641
> *Got my engine chrome in but im thinking about going further with it pulling the motor painting it different install my aluminum heads new oil pan endurashine intake and carb . I may go all out with the motor like i want to but it could put me out for the summer.
> *


which car? The cutty or the '64???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 01:26 PM~16870641
> *Got my engine chrome in but im thinking about going further with it pulling the motor painting it different install my aluminum heads new oil pan endurashine intake and carb . I may go all out with the motor like i want to but it could put me out for the summer.
> *


Do what makes you happy. In the end if you don't do it you will wish you did.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 12:28 PM~16870661
> *which car? The cutty or the '64???
> *


my 64 i want it as nice as the cuttys engine


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16870664
> *Do what makes you happy. In the end if you don't do it you will wish you did.
> *


Thats how ive been i just had to buy a amatching set of pulleys for my steering conversion so then i got chrome pulley so then got a chrome water ump and chrome brackets so i'll probably do it. It may not be fuel injected but it will be clean as ever


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 12:38 PM~16870753
> *my 64 i want it as nice as the cuttys engine
> *


  If you don't do it now, Im sure you'll do it later... so might as well take care of it now, but if your gonna be out the whole summer that would suck!!! Been there...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 12:42 PM~16870789
> * If you don't do it now, Im sure you'll do it later... so might as well take care of it now, but if your gonna be out the whole summer that would suck!!! Been there...
> *


nothing new to me ive been out for years well see what i decide to do cuz i really want to be there for kickbacks mostly i could care less about a show im not ready yet.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 01:44 PM~16870804
> *nothing new to me ive been out for years well see what i decide to do cuz i really want to be there for kickbacks mostly i could care less about a show im not ready yet.
> *


x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Outside charging the batteries for tomorrow and changing the rusty screws to stainless on the regal.  
I have to go to the parts store to get a thermostat gasket for the impala. :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What rusty screws are you changing ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 01:49 PM~16870850
> *What rusty screws are you changing ?
> *


There was some drywall screws in the bezels around the head lights. I had a few stainless screws around, so i decided to change them out. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

drywalls screws are custom though


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 01:58 PM~16870919
> *drywalls screws are custom though
> *


Hey, I not saying i have never done it. :biggrin: 

When i am in a jam, I will use a drywall screw for anything. :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16870948
> *Hey, I not saying i have never done it. :biggrin:
> 
> When i am in a jam, I will use a drywall screw for anything. :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Atleast you keep it real Homie!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 12 2010, 12:44 PM~16870804
> *nothing new to me ive been out for years well see what i decide to do cuz i really want to be there for kickbacks mostly i could care less about a show im not ready yet.
> *


Me too and if I have to choose between a show and a kickback, I would go to the kickback!!!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

:wave: 
Hey, everyone!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 12 2010, 01:09 PM~16871001
> *:wave:
> Hey, everyone!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Whats goin on fes?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 12 2010, 12:09 PM~16871001
> *:wave:
> Hey, everyone!
> *



What up!!!! Howz bizz up da hill Homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 12 2010, 01:11 PM~16871017
> *Whats goin on fes?
> *


not much just chillin', whutz up w/ you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Couriosity killed the cat... I called Mi Gente just to see how much 155's were goin' for!!! $59 mounted and balanced each...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 02:30 PM~16871213
> *Couriosity killed the cat... I called Mi Gente just to see how much 155's were goin' for!!! $59 mounted and balanced each...
> *


What kind of tire?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 12 2010, 01:31 PM~16871228
> *What kind of tire?
> *


I didn't even ask... but I heard they get their tires at Pep Boys!!! IDK if that's true though!!!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 12:13 PM~16871043
> *not much just chillin', whutz up w/ you?
> *


Nada bro, jus here workin. 
Nice day, erbody in here buyin parts today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 12 2010, 01:36 PM~16871269
> *Nada bro, jus here workin.
> Nice day, erbody in here buyin parts today.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 12:33 PM~16871246
> *I didn't even ask... but I heard they get their tires at Pep Boys!!! IDK if that's true though!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 09:39 AM~16869246
> *Whut Up Sik!!! I hope The Nuggets don't let J.R. go!!!
> *



I don't think they will...but you never know. He's the spark off the bench


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Colorado. Nice day to go out cruising. I'm out on the bike today


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 09:35 AM~16869708
> *Aqui brother. Come te va con el 64??
> *


Ahi esta con mi primo voy a arreglarle unas cosas manana!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16866430
> *Got some adapters and Knock offs for sale
> $75 OBO 15 hole universal
> Knock offs have some blemishes,not quite show but nice for street
> ...


*SOLD*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16872756
> *SOLD
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 12 2010, 03:58 PM~16872946
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16870948
> *Hey, I not saying i have never done it. :biggrin:
> 
> When i am in a jam, I will use a drywall screw for anything. :wow:
> *


That's funny. I think we all done some shit like that


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 12 2010, 03:15 PM~16872599
> *Ahi esta con mi primo voy a arreglarle unas cosas manana!
> *



Lo vendiste a tu primo??


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 05:10 PM~16873650
> *Lo vendiste a tu primo??
> *


 :no:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 12 2010, 05:28 PM~16873829
> *:no:
> *


  

Hope it all works out for you bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well I had been looking at the cross member on the car since I bought it and new it was fucked up before hand but it was worse than I thought and it was wearing out the inside of the tires.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so fuck it wedsneday I picked up another frame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so me and a club brother and another homie started removing the frame my other club homies work during the day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Doing that back yard boogie up *MOST HATED* style


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a different frame dropped in and I want to thank my homie Jason better known and calijay here on LIL and my homie Victor in the club I couldn't of done it without you guys


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 06:40 PM~16874475
> *Doing that back yard boogie up MOST HATED style
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU GUYS ARE QUICK YOU JUST TOLD ME YOU WERE HAVING A BEER :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

props Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 12 2010, 07:43 PM~16874501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys were just doing this all for the love of lowriding man thats it oh and to rep that MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16874646
> *thanx guys were just doing this all for the love of lowriding man thats it oh and to rep that MOST HATED
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody going to the CLA meeting besides me from the Springs?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 08:10 PM~16874716
> *Anybody going to the CLA meeting besides me from the Springs?
> *


Me, Ty and Izzy for sure... and nice work Larry!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 07:19 PM~16874808
> *Me, Ty and Izzy for sure... and nice work Larry!!!
> *


Cool because I know alot of people that went last week have plans
Cool to know others are going from down here :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 07:19 PM~16874808
> *Me, Ty and Izzy for sure... and nice work Larry!!!
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 07:40 PM~16874475
> *Doing that back yard boogie up MOST HATED style
> 
> 
> ...



Larry don't phuk around! Nice work homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16875289
> *Larry don't phuk around! Nice work homie!
> *


X2




I would kill to see my shit propped up like that one day :happysad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 05:29 PM~16873847
> *
> 
> Hope it all works out for you bro
> *


Gracias homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up marcos you gonna be at Julians tomorrow at the party?
tell him Imma try to make it after the meeting if all the pedo with the ride goes as planned


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 06:40 PM~16874475
> *Doing that back yard boogie up MOST HATED style
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmnnnnnnn!!
:biggrin: 
I think I'm gonna have to hire you guys on my next build


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, greenmerc77

WHATS UP PAUL? IT WAS A NICE DAY FOR A BIKE RIDE BUT ONCE THAT SUN WENT DOWN DOWN IT GOT COLD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHO MADE THEM. I GOT THEM FROM A FRIEND BUT DONT NEED THEM THEY ARE EXTENDED THE OLD SCHOOL WAY 1 INCH, ARE NOT PERFECT SOME SURFACE RUST, FITS OTHER GM RWD CARS. ONCE AGAIN I DONT KNOW WHO MADE THEM MAKE OFFERS OR TRADES WILL TAKE A SET OF 90S MOULDINGS, OR OTHER PARTS FOR A 90S CADDY AND CASH LOCATED IN UTAH


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 12 2010, 09:49 PM~16876580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP WEDO


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

wusss crackilackin homeslices


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2010, 11:17 PM~16876853
> *WHATS UP WEDO
> *



What up Chucc! I need to holla at you with more questions about that chrome i need. You always say let me call you right bacc and you never do


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16877158
> *What up Chucc! I need to holla at you with more questions about that chrome i need. You always say let me call you right bacc and you never do
> *



SORRY BRO GIVE ME A CALL OVER THE WEEKEND


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got back from cruisin'!!! Cop followed me all the way to my house but didn't stop me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 11:10 PM~16877302
> *Just got back from cruisin'!!! Cop followed me all the way to my house but didn't stop me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2010, 08:48 PM~16875165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 12:11 AM~16877314
> *nice
> *


Thatz great service!!! escorting me home and all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 12 2010, 11:10 PM~16877302
> *Just got back from cruisin'!!! Cop followed me all the way to my house but didn't stop me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PICS.....or.....Tu Sabes :wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 12:20 AM~16877968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: LOOKS BADASS MAC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for their kudos on the car it makes it all worth it  and Mac that paint job looks supurb homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 13 2010, 12:34 AM~16877534
> *PICS.....or.....Tu Sabes :wow:
> *


last thing i was thinking about when he started following me was taking a pic for LIL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 01:20 AM~16877968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice mac!!! you are killin' da game out here right now!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 13 2010, 03:07 AM~16878519
> *last thing i was thinking about when he started following me was taking a pic for LIL!!!
> *


na man you should be thinking LIL first :biggrin: honestly if you were in that regal there probably looking at the front wheels thinking there gonna fall off no lie.we used to cruise in my brothers ride with a 3/4 extension and people would trip


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks yall....

ok il stop posting pics of the same caddy over and over.lol


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16874469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16879220
> *Looking good Larry! Are you gonna keep the 81 front end or change it to the 84-87 front end?
> Yeah Roy ill be there,Ill let him know.
> I hate when they do that!
> ...


thanks firmex


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Mar 12 2010, 09:41 PM~16876509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice paint job.... I might hit you up for some skulls on my bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 13 2010, 08:51 AM~16879353
> *it was nice, good thing i had some cold weather shit on  :biggrin:
> thats a nice paint job.... I might hit you up for some skulls on my bike
> *


lemme know dogg, i do lots of bikes..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 13 2010, 09:18 AM~16879220
> *Looking good Larry! Are you gonna keep the 81 front end or change it to the 84-87 front end?
> *


It'll stay the 81 front end for now but it would be nice to update it I like the rear the way it is though so that will definately stay the same


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 03:22 AM~16878562
> *na man you should be thinking LIL first :biggrin: honestly if you were in that regal there probably looking at the front wheels thinking there gonna fall off no lie.we used to cruise in my brothers ride with a 3/4 extension and people would trip
> *


yeah I get dat shit all the time... "That sucks that you broke your wheels" and all these crazy comments like that, but itz cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well let me get ready for this meeting... holla at you guyz later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 13 2010, 10:32 AM~16879578
> *Well let me get ready for this meeting... holla at you guyz later!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I was going but I'm gonna turn some more wrenches on my ride and I have to work later.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co anyone going to in joy this weather and go crusin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 10:48 AM~16879666
> *I wish I was going but I'm gonna turn some more wrenches on my ride and I have to work later.
> *


Datz cool can't wait to see that Regal out and about!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 13 2010, 10:52 AM~16879688
> *what it do Co anyone going to in joy this weather and go crusin
> *


Whutz Good Jeff!!! I'll hit you up when we get back from Denver!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo Larry I see you doing work as usual. Shoulda wrapped the frame them throw 3 pumps in that hoe.


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey I want to change my screen name. How do I go about it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16881729
> *Hey I want to change my screen name.  How do I go about it?
> *


down at the bottom of the main forum page it's the last topic on the bottom but you will reset your posts and start at 0


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 06:26 PM~16882439
> *down at the bottom of the main forum page it's the last topic on the bottom but you will reset your posts and start at 0
> *


Will I still have all my same buddies list and settings and shit tho?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

CITY WIDE CC @ St. Paddy Day Parade down Tejon St.
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131506.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Deuce & Chris Up Front
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131508.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Gregg & Jawz
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131509.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Jay & Angela
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131510.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Tim & Regal
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131511.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
C-Lo & Tony
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131515.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
& Me in the back...... :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 06:35 PM~16882498
> *Will I still have all my same buddies list and settings and shit tho?
> *


only thing that changes is your name and post count (back to 0) but you'll still be able to go every were else in LIL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 12:20 AM~16877968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Mar 13 2010, 07:09 PM~16882793
> *CITY WIDE CC @ St. Paddy Day Parade down Tejon St.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131506.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Deuce & Chris Up Front
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2010, 07:22 PM~16882862
> *only thing that changes is your name and post count (back to 0) but you'll still be able to go every were else in LIL
> *


or you can pm me your password and what you want your new name to be and I'll hook you up  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2010, 06:40 PM~16874475
> *Doing that back yard boogie up MOST HATED style
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: wish I could have been there to help you with that frame swap


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16882870
> *thats some nice work homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Watching the fight. Pacman is going to ko that African dude


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16883692
> *Watching the fight. Pacman is going to ko that African dude
> *


damn OT didn't even let me know there was fights tonight :angry: its PPV right?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: wannabelowrider, greenmerc77

what up homie? and if you would have just pm'd me your password your name would be changed already


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2010, 07:24 PM~16882877
> *or you can pm me your password and what you want your new name to be and I'll hook you up   :biggrin:
> *


I think I "fingered" it out, thanx tho Chris. And I'm not trippin bout the posts resetting. Its not like I had a shit load. Figured I'd do it sooner than later.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 09:51 PM~16884006
> *I think I "fingered" it out, thanx tho Chris.  And I'm not trippin bout the posts resetting.  Its not like I had a shit load.  Figured I'd do it sooner than later.
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2010, 09:40 PM~16883917
> *damn OT didn't even let me know there was fights tonight :angry: its PPV right?
> *


Yeah they're in the 3rd round


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 09:51 PM~16884006
> *I think I "fingered" it out, thanx tho Chris.  And I'm not trippin bout the posts resetting.  Its not like I had a shit load.  Figured I'd do it sooner than later.
> *


so how is it up there homie? is there lots of chicks? being that I'm legil to drive again I'm tring to find some where to go kick it and party


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16884031
> *Yeah they're in the 3rd round
> *


thanks I'm opening a new window right now so I can check it out


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 13 2010, 09:56 PM~16884041
> *so how is it up there homie? is there lots of chicks? being that I'm legil to drive again I'm tring to find some where to go kick it and party
> *


I'd say its about the same as there. Except its colder in winter and right now its still snowing off and on which is putting a damper on things. I needa finish a few more things on the regal b4 I take it down there.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

The chicks here aint shit neither. Oh my bad for not checking you out when I was there last time. I really did try and visit everyone. I'll be down again next month then again in may. So next time we'll drink a beer


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 10:14 PM~16884131
> *The chicks here aint shit neither.  Oh my bad for not checking you out when I was there last time.  I really did try and visit everyone.  I'll be down again next month then again in may.  So next time we'll drink a beer
> *


that sucks that theres no chicks up there and yeah when you come down again hit me up to drink a few


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Pacman won by decision. Shitty fight


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16884245
> *Pacman won by decision. Shitty fight
> *


I missed it because I went to go smoke a cig outside and got stuck out there talking to the next door neighbor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
A special thank goes out to Mike for use of the trailer when I was in a bad situation.
Thanks also to john and chris for striving to make it happen.
Special thanks goes to Tory and Juan for the use of the straps and great conversation.
And a really big thanks to "Mr.Colorado" aka "#1 in the streets and #1 in your heart"aka Ty....and my brothers Fes and Izzy for all the help and the late night.....It means the world to me.
I'm sure the car will be fine.
Thanks again guys I owe you*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 13 2010, 11:35 PM~16884245
> *Pacman won by decision. Shitty fight
> *


He needs to get his ass kicked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16884854
> *He needs to get his ass kicked
> *


:wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 13 2010, 11:35 PM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


anytime brotha dont trip glad you guys made it home safe... it was nice to meet you guys next time will be in the warm on a better day lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:45 AM~16885041
> *anytime brotha  dont trip glad you guys made it home safe... it was nice to meet you guys next time will be in the warm on a better day lol
> *


Yeah
I really wish I coulda made it to the CLA meeting but things were in turmoil at that time.
I was in Denver but .....things happen.....
Let's make that 24/25th weekend a memorial one and set this Unity into full fledge.
Glad to meet everyone also and you better get use to our ugly ass faces from down here :thumsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 12:51 AM~16885067
> *Yeah
> I really wish I coulda made it to the CLA meeting but things were in turmoil at that time.
> I was in Denver but .....things happen.....
> ...


anytime you guys wanna kick your always welcome... ill be there for sure the 24th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:56 AM~16885094
> *anytime you guys wanna kick your always welcome... ill be there for sure the 24th
> *


We really do appreciate it
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 01:51 AM~16885067
> *Yeah
> I really wish I coulda made it to the CLA meeting but things were in turmoil at that time.
> I was in Denver but .....things happen.....
> ...


I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16884854
> *He needs to get his ass kicked
> *


No maywether needs his bitch ass kicked. That cocky bastard. He's scared of Manny.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn its snowing again :angry: I have work to do on the regal on days off so snow or shine in gonna get out there and do it, I don't care if I freeze my ass off. Its just too bad I don't have a gaage. Cuz if I wait till the weather gets nice then I'll never get anything done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 13 2010, 11:35 PM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


what happened bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice day yesterday! Had To bust a three at work! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 09:16 AM~16879488
> *It'll stay the 81 front end for now but it would be nice to update it I like the rear the way it is though so that will definately stay the same
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 14 2010, 08:40 AM~16885927
> *Nice day yesterday! Had To bust a three at work! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


Good seeing you locos again, glad you made it home safe. Sorry I had to jam out early. Wifey and I had a date....plus we were having some car issues of our own so I had to get the Cutty back. Looking forward to next month!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 01:35 AM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


Anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 14 2010, 08:14 AM~16885633
> *No maywether needs his bitch ass kicked.  That cocky bastard.  He's scared of Manny.
> *


I thought maywether was ready to fight him but manny didn't want to submit to certain drug tests??I hate maywether too


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


It was cool finally meetin ya homie. Dont get rid of the tre :nono: that thing is beautiful. Glad to hear you all made it back safe!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Mar 13 2010, 08:09 PM~16882793
> *CITY WIDE CC @ St. Paddy Day Parade down Tejon St.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3131506.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Deuce & Chris Up Front
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 
Cool meetin everyone else too, Chuck, Izz, Ty, Jeff and anyone else im forgettin.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice meeting you too Anson
Just got back from Denver man it's nasty out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 14 2010, 01:30 PM~16887197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 02:01 PM~16887396
> *Nice meeting you too Anson
> Just got back from Denver man it's nasty out
> *


Oh you stayed the nite?? Which mike you talkin bout with the trailer? If you get a chance post a pic of them 13s, i mite be interested. That is ofcourse unless they're sold already :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 03:01 PM~16887396
> *Nice meeting you too Anson
> Just got back from Denver man it's nasty out
> *


It sucks outside. :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took out the heater ac piece because it was cracked


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I installed another one because I'd like to have the heater and add a/c back to the car so when I'm on the highway I can roll top up and a/c blowing.I just have to install a few more bolts and she's done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16884612
> *Just wanted to thank everyone today for their help and their time.Really makes me proud to be a Lowrider and part of this Lifestyle.
> First of all thank you Chuck for all your hard work and frustrations and really doing an excellent yob making my bass sound really nice and making me think about how nice my car is.Thanks brother.
> Then thanks to everyone that ate Dinner with us.it was a ball kickin it with everyone.
> ...


No problem bro!!! Glad everything worked out for the most part!!! "#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts"... :biggrin: Im starting to like that!!! :roflmao: Thanks to everyone in Denver!!! Alot of hospitality while we were up there!!! and Denver be cruising and doin' the damn thing for anyone that doesn't know!!! Federal was poppin' last night!!! :biggrin: Whut Up John and Chris thanks for everything!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 03:31 PM~16888227
> *No problem bro!!! Glad everything worked out for the most part!!! "#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts"...  :biggrin: Im starting to like that!!!  :roflmao: Thanks to everyone in Denver!!! Alot of hospitality while we were up there!!! and Denver be cruising and doin' the damn thing for anyone that doesn't know!!! Federal was poppin' last night!!!  :biggrin: Whut Up John and Chris thanks for everything!!!
> *


whats up fes no problem anytime you guy want to kick it or put something together let us know we for sure making the trip down for the 24th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2010, 04:09 PM~16888124
> *I installed another one because I'd like to have the heater and add a/c back to the car so when I'm on the highway I can roll top up and a/c blowing.I just have to install a few more bolts and she's done
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
You clownin now :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 04:57 PM~16888350
> *whats up fes  no problem anytime you guy want to kick it or put something together let us know we for sure making the trip down for the 24th
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos traded for Brady Quinn... IDK?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 05:36 PM~16888572
> *Broncos traded for Brady Quinn... IDK?
> *


Bet he's gonna work well with the Denver Offense


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 05:41 PM~16888599
> *Bet he's gonna work well with the Denver Offense
> *


You think??? IDK much about him but I was under the impression that he sucked ass!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 05:44 PM~16888617
> *You think??? IDK much about him but I was under the impression that he sucked ass!!!
> *


The browns suck and he was just about the only thing promising on the team


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck put in some work,thanks again Chuck


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 04:59 PM~16888725
> *Chuck put in some work,thanks again Chuck
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bass is crazy for 2 10's especially with the top up


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 04:59 PM~16888725
> *Chuck put in some work,thanks again Chuck
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuck does good work


















Not much of it












But it's good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 06:27 PM~16888883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good eating! Always nice hanging with my SoCo primos!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16888943
> *Good eating! Always nice hanging with my SoCo primos!
> *


Nice seeing you guys
Too bad we was too late for the CLA meeting though


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up brothas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 06:39 PM~16888983
> *Nice seeing you guys
> Too bad we was too late for the CLA meeting though
> *



No worries. We all are looking forward to the April 24th bar b que


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What all happened to your car Roy ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 06:44 PM~16889013
> *whats up brothas
> *



What's good Chris, when's the Monte gonna be ready?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 06:44 PM~16889014
> *No worries. We all are looking forward to the April 24th bar b que
> *


Yeah, as we are looking forward to the 25th
Will be nice to see these get togethers spark up this lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

the 24th in the spring and the 25th in thorton for the hang over cruise with the causals cc looks like a good weekend


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 05:46 PM~16889034
> *What's good Chris, when's the Monte gonna be ready?
> *


tt the homie sanchez boy from denver cc for batts and the brother julian doing my frame so it should be ready after cinco... then i play the e test game so then who knows


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 03:31 PM~16888227
> *No problem bro!!! Glad everything worked out for the most part!!! "#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts"...  :biggrin: Im starting to like that!!!  :roflmao: Thanks to everyone in Denver!!! Alot of hospitality while we were up there!!! and Denver be cruising and doin' the damn thing for anyone that doesn't know!!! Federal was poppin' last night!!!  :biggrin: Whut Up John and Chris thanks for everything!!!
> *


bro its all good.you guys are our new brothers.waite for the summer when you come down it will bangin.and you will see a lot of love from all the clubs in the mile high city!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

5 Members: MEMORIESCC, plague, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, bighomie68

whats up all.. nice weather yesterday then snow... got to love this colorado weather


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16889039
> *Yeah, as we are looking forward to the 25th
> Will be nice to see these get togethers spark up this lifestyle :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 14 2010, 06:50 PM~16889062
> *bro its all good.you guys are our new brothers.waite for the summer when you come down it will bangin.and you will see a lot of love from all the clubs in the mile high city!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 14 2010, 05:50 PM~16889062
> *bro its all good.you guys are our new brothers.waite for the summer when you come down it will bangin.and you will see a lot of love from all the clubs in the mile high city!!! :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah this summer is going to be crackin... that last night was just the hardcore ones from the group wwait till the sun gets poppin that parking lot looks like a car show


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16889042
> *the 24th in the spring and the 25th in thorton for the hang over cruise with the causals cc looks like a good weekend
> *



Gonna be great seeing a cruise in my back yard. Can always have the house party at my place afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 06:53 PM~16889090
> *Gonna be great seeing a cruise in my back yard. Can always have the house party at my place afterwards :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 06:51 PM~16889075
> *hell yeah this summer is going to be crackin... that last night was just the hardcore ones from the group wwait till the sun gets poppin that parking lot looks like a car show
> *



Can't wait..gonna be a good season!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hope theres enough parking ceez.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 14 2010, 05:55 PM~16889103
> *hope theres enough parking ceez.
> *


lol true that...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 14 2010, 06:55 PM~16889103
> *hope theres enough parking ceez.
> *


Plenty...got a long driveway leading to the back yard as well as plenty of lawn seating. :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

roy did you have a hard time getting the 6 off the trailor?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 14 2010, 06:58 PM~16889123
> *roy did you have a hard time getting the 6 off the trailor?
> *


not too bad,it was close hno:
But the exhaust did get caught up and opened somewhere
I haven't had a chance to get under there yet :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

At least it's in the garage though
I'm thinking the stuff is minimal though


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 06:53 PM~16888692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
NICE! RIGHT CLICK SAVE. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 07:20 PM~16888851
> *Chuck does good work
> Not much of it
> But it's good :biggrin:
> *


HEY, HEY, HEY, ...........LOCO!






I GOT A FULLTIME JOB STARTING TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 14 2010, 07:09 PM~16889197
> *HEY, HEY, HEY, ...........LOCO!
> I GOT A FULLTIME JOB STARTING TOMORROW. :biggrin:
> *


I know ....congrats brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's a few of your rides Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 07:13 PM~16889228
> *Here's a few of your rides Chuck
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 08:13 PM~16889228
> *Here's a few of your rides Chuck
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my car is dirty. :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 07:58 PM~16889724
> *wuz good roy
> *


What up Mr.# one in da streets and #one in your heartz


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 08:02 PM~16889767
> *What up Mr.# one in da streets and #one in your heartz
> *


u all ready kno whats up :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think im allergic to chocolate ice cream....i had to fart but ended up sharting,then i ended yp shitting all ove myself so i go home, and im ALL out of toilet paper.....I HATE MY LIFE!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 09:04 PM~16889786
> *I think im allergic to chocolate ice cream....i had to fart but ended up sharting,then i ended yp shitting all ove myself so i go home, and im ALL out of toilet paper.....I HATE MY LIFE!!
> *


TMI... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 08:04 PM~16889786
> *I think im allergic to chocolate ice cream....i had to fart but ended up sharting,then i ended yp shitting all ove myself so i go home, and im ALL out of toilet paper.....I HATE MY LIFE!!
> *


 :wow: 




Looks like Chuck is slipping again :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:04 PM~16889785
> *u all ready kno whats up :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 14 2010, 07:44 PM~16890149
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 PM~16890155
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up homie!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 14 2010, 07:49 PM~16890173
> *Wut up homie!
> *


NADA JUST CHILLIN WENT FOR A CRUISE ON THE 68 YESTERDAY WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16890195
> *NADA JUST CHILLIN WENT FOR A CRUISE ON THE 68 YESTERDAY WHAT YOU UP TO
> *



You shoulda cruised up for the meeting!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez, FIRMEX, DOMINATOR85
Nice meeting you at the meeting Dominic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 08:04 PM~16889786
> *I think im allergic to chocolate ice cream....i had to fart but ended up sharting,then i ended yp shitting all ove myself so i go home, and im ALL out of toilet paper.....I HATE MY LIFE!!
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16890373
> *You shoulda cruised up for the meeting!
> *


if the car wasnt sittin on 2x4s i would have :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good homiez


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 08:07 PM~16890390
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez, FIRMEX, DOMINATOR85
> Nice meeting you at the meeting Dominic!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie it was nice meeting you fes and the homies big izz & one and only. dam i cant believe you were sitting behind me the whole time LOL :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16890435
> *yeah homie it was nice meeting you fes and the homies big izz & one and only. dam i cant believe you were sitting behind me the whole time LOL :biggrin:
> *


wu good homie this is Ty


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:12 PM~16890433
> *wuz good homiez
> *


whats up homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up bigceez


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:14 PM~16890454
> *whats up homie
> *


wuz good wit u


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890464
> *wuz good wit u
> *


chillin, catching up on the layitlows


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16890435
> *yeah homie it was nice meeting you fes and the homies big izz & one and only. dam i cant believe you were sitting behind me the whole time LOL :biggrin:
> *


I know... LOL!!! you should've raised your hand!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 09:20 PM~16890507
> *I know... LOL!!! you should've raised your hand!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that was kinda funny how u where right in front of us i even asked fes if u wherte there to


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16890524
> *that was kinda funny how u where right in front of us i even asked fes if u where there to
> *


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:23 PM~16890539
> *
> *


i would of raised my hand but they probably thought i had a question LOL


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

itz all good glad we all got to meet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16890677
> *i would of raised my hand but they probably thought i had a question LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I know!!! I wouldn't have done it either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16890776
> *itz all good glad we all got to meet
> *


its just the beginning :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:51 PM~16890943
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
what up CO


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:50 PM~16890927
> *its just the beginning :worship:
> *


u already kno homie im ready for this shit to pop off cant wait we all need to meet up real soon


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:54 PM~16891001
> *:wave:
> what up CO
> *


wuz good roy dawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much what up Mr.Colorado/#1 in the streets and #1 your heart


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 14 2010, 05:44 PM~16889013
> *whats up brothas
> *


whats up chris, hey homie if u need any help with the monte just hit me up.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16891061
> *Not much what up Mr.Colorado/#1 in the streets and #1 your heart
> *


mr. funny guy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 09:15 PM~16890457
> *wuz up bigceez
> *



Chillen homie...you are still #1 in my heart homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16891061
> *Not much what up Mr.Colorado/#1 in the streets and #1 your heart
> *


"#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts" classic right there!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 08:55 PM~16891025
> *u already kno homie im ready for this shit to pop off cant wait we all need to meet up real soon
> *


true dat


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16891112
> *Chillen homie...you are still #1 in my heart homie!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16891102
> *mr. funny guy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We need to get a lil pre bbq meeting going on so we can plan the port-o-let,bounce house and other things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16891112
> *Chillen homie...you are still #1 in my heart homie!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16891128
> *"#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts" classic right there!!!
> *


u just remember that you guyz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:59 PM~16891074
> *What up JR :wave:
> *


Nada Roy.Whats new?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16891112
> *Chillen homie...you are still #1 in my heart homie!
> 
> 
> ...


u know whatz up :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:03 PM~16891142
> *We need to get a lil pre bbq meeting going on so we can plan the port-o-let,bounce house and other things
> *


tell me whatz up . you already know im down me and you talked bout this along time ago and that i would be part of helping out so wuz up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 14 2010, 10:06 PM~16891195
> *Nada Roy.Whats new?
> *


Not much homie just trying to catch an interview somewhere soon
Looks like a few yobs are showing up so hopefully things get better
How you been homie?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 08:04 PM~16889786
> *I think im allergic to chocolate ice cream....i had to fart but ended up sharting,then i ended yp shitting all ove myself so i go home, and im ALL out of toilet paper.....I HATE MY LIFE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn my buddy hacked my account again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 10:15 PM~16891330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn my buddy hacked my account again
> *


Eat some cheese homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:17 PM~16891356
> *Eat some cheese homie
> *


Just don't cut it....you might have another accident :barf:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:17 PM~16891356
> *Eat some cheese homie
> *


i think he was speakin for himself


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 10:06 PM~16891201
> *u know whatz up  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin: 

I appreciate all your help homie with my car problems as well..you like captain save a ho...but we aint ho's :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16891481
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I appreciate all your help homie with my car problems as well..you like captain save a ho...but we aint ho's  :biggrin:
> *


He's Captain save a bro
(#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts)


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:11 PM~16891274
> *Not much homie just trying to catch an interview somewhere soon
> Looks like a few yobs are showing up so hopefully things get better
> How you been homie?
> *


Ive been good Roy.Good luck with the job search. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

el camino i painted 2day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 14 2010, 10:40 PM~16891610
> *Ive been good Roy.Good luck with the job search. :biggrin:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

paint color is black cherry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 05:19 PM~16888468
> *:wow:
> You clownin now :thumbsup:
> *


na I just want things right


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2010, 10:43 PM~16891649
> *na I just want things right
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16891481
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I appreciate all your help homie with my car problems as well..you like captain save a ho...but we aint ho's  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no problem just triing to keep it real


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16891655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

suppose to be 66 Wednesday
Hopefully the ride is back on the road.....should be :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16891537
> *He's Captain save a bro
> (#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:47 PM~16891692
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16891537
> *He's Captain save a bro
> (#1 in the streets and #1 in your hearts)
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16891702
> *suppose to be 66 Wednesday
> Hopefully the ride is back on the road.....should be :happysad:
> *



WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16891803
> *WHAT HAPPENED
> *


his drive line was messed up so we pulled him back from denver


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 09:57 PM~16891822
> *his drive line was messed up so we pulled him back from denver
> *


bummer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16891822
> *his drive line was messed up so we pulled him back from denver
> *


I haven't got under there but I'm hoping it will only be a U-joint :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That trailer was a tight mofo fit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16891875
> *That trailer was a tight mofo fit
> *


sure was!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

damn, looks like the sides of the car was pretty close to the trailer wheel wells.. musta dukes of hazzard it and climbed outta the winder


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

ooooops, guess you jus said that..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 11:04 PM~16891892
> *damn, looks like the sides of the car was pretty close to the trailer wheel wells.. musta dukes of hazzard it and climbed outta the winder
> *


Good thing the top goes down :biggrin: 
Yeah it was close....really close


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

ya, thats true


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whut up CO!!!

It was good meeting everyone yesterday, and a special thanks to D-Town for showin us sum luv(No ****)!!! You guys came thru when 1 of our SoCo brothers needed it. It was much appreciated, and like Fes said Denver was poppin last night!!! They doin it big up there :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 11:05 PM~16891899
> *Good thing the top goes down :biggrin:
> Yeah it was close....really close
> *


it was a good thing we was there to help him had a good time doing it. thanks to da denver katz helping out thanks guyz much love .. no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 11:13 PM~16891978
> *it was  a good thing we was there to help him had a good time doing it.
> *


I appreciate all the help :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16891875
> *That trailer was a tight mofo fit
> *



Glad everything worked out Homie!!! If you need whatever(no ****) let me know, I'm right down the street from ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16891994
> *Glad everything worked out Homie!!! If you need whatever(no ****) let me know, I'm right down the street from ya
> *


How bout a yob? :cheesy: 


















jk homie ...I appreciate it Izz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

View My Video


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 14 2010, 11:13 PM~16891974
> *Whut up CO!!!
> 
> It was good meeting everyone yesterday, and a special thanks to D-Town for showin us sum luv(No ****)!!! You guys came thru when 1 of our SoCo brothers needed it. It was much appreciated, and like Fes said Denver was poppin last night!!! They doin it big up there :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 10:18 PM~16892045
> *:wave:
> *



What up Papo


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:16 PM~16892012
> *How bout a yob? :cheesy:
> jk homie ...I appreciate it Izz
> *



Your shit WILL turn around Homie


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:17 PM~16892026
> *View My Video
> *


whats the video.. looked like a wreck? huh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 14 2010, 11:19 PM~16892052
> *What up Papo
> *


Shit... should've went to Country Buffet w/ us!!! I murdered that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2010, 10:20 PM~16892074
> *Shit... should've went to Country Buffet w/ us!!! I murdered that shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You always do :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 14 2010, 11:20 PM~16892073
> *whats the video.. looked like a wreck? huh
> *


 :yessad: yeah a full size chevy or something like that flipped on itz side


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16892080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You always do :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My trunk don't look like this anymore :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16890195
> *NADA JUST CHILLIN WENT FOR A CRUISE ON THE 68 YESTERDAY WHAT YOU UP TO
> *


Chillin homie, gettin ready for a busy week. You got the 68 runnin?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

good nite to all


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2010, 11:13 PM~16891978
> *it was  a good thing we was there to help him had a good time doing it. thanks to da denver katz helping out thanks guyz much love .. no ****
> *


Cool meetin ya homie no **** :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 10:17 PM~16891356
> *Eat some cheese homie
> *


fuck that needing to shit then eating cheese to plug it up he'd fucking blow up :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP WRINKLES PASSING THRU ALMOST HOME FELLAS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

View My Video 505 PASSING THRU  SUP COLO RIDERS PEEP MY LIL VIDEO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool vid Tru this car looks like the one in your vid and it's in a club called hater proof

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531478


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: have a good day co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 15 2010, 02:01 AM~16893254
> *View My Video 505 PASSING THRU   SUP COLO RIDERS PEEP MY LIL VIDEO.
> *


:thumbsup:
Nice name too Paul,I was gonna call a car Hater Proof years ago 
Great Minds think alike :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=224424&hl=


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 15 2010, 07:21 AM~16893813
> *:wave:  :wave: have a good day co
> *


You too Anthony


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 14 2010, 09:00 PM~16891091
> *whats up chris, hey homie if u need any help with the monte just hit me up.
> *


right on homie it was good seeing you at the meeting


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good my colorado brothers


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 15 2010, 08:18 AM~16894435
> *whats good my colorado brothers
> *


Whats Good Everyone?

I had a chance to pull out my MC over the weekend and get some of that garage dust off the old girl....

Almost embarrassed to post my POS after seeing all the BADASS rides you guys have. :biggrin: 

Anyhow here's a few Pics of her after the rinse. 

Go eazy on me guys......  (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:05 AM~16894830
> *Whats Good Everyone?
> 
> I had a chance to pull out my MC over the weekend and get some of that garage dust off the old girl....
> ...


Nice Monte homie!!! :biggrin: It's not a POS...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 10:07 AM~16894843
> *Nice Monte homie!!!  :biggrin: It's not a POS...
> *


X2


Looks good. Post these pics up in Colorado Rides....Past n Present


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 09:07 AM~16894843
> *Nice Monte homie!!!  :biggrin: It's not a POS...
> *


Thanks Homie!!
Well I Gotta get her "Road Ready". Get at least a muffler put on, and new rear cylinders, to be able to roll this year.

Next spring I will go ahead and do the 350 engine and tranny swap. Then start interior, and hopefully next fall some funky ass paint!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3 Nice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 09:11 AM~16894874
> *X2
> Looks good. Post these pics up in Colorado Rides....Past Present and Future
> *


Will do, Thx Bro.


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 09:17 AM~16894918
> *X3 Nice Monte :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for all the kind werdz homiez.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:16 AM~16894916
> *Thanks Homie!!
> Well I Gotta get her "Road Ready". Get at least a muffler put on, and new rear cylinders, to be able to roll this year.
> 
> ...


  If she's ready to roll you should bring her to Memorial Park on April 24th... afterwards we'll all go cruise downtown!!!  Bringing Nevada and Tejon back!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 10:33 AM~16895045
> * If she's ready to roll you should bring her to Memorial Park on April 24th... afterwards we'll all go cruise downtown!!!   Bringing Nevada and Tejon back!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:40 AM~16895100
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just found my dash fascia in town :cheesy:
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/1640810469.html


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 15 2010, 09:33 AM~16895045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a hell of alot of fun!! I miss the Nevada and Tejon, days!!! Count me in.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It will be the shiznit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16895128
> *That sounds like a hell of alot of fun!! I miss the Nevada and Tejon, days!!! Count me in.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well some quick good news ....looks like my exhause came out at the muffler clamp....so nothing major there
Gonna check the driveline soon....hope it's just the U joint :x:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:05 AM~16894830
> *Whats Good Everyone?
> 
> I had a chance to pull out my MC over the weekend and get some of that garage dust off the old girl....
> ...


That MC is clean homie! Makes me miss mine. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:05 AM~16895300
> *Well some quick good news ....looks like my exhause came out at the muffler clamp....so nothing major there
> Gonna check the driveline soon....hope it's just the U joint :x:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a lil' bit of good news myself... I got rid of all my crush velvet interior!!! :biggrin: no offense to anyone wit' that kind of interior but it was just not for me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 AM~16895406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 11:17 AM~16895408
> *I have a lil' bit of good news myself... I got rid of all my crush velvet interior!!!  :biggrin: no offense to anyone wit' that kind of interior but it was just not for me!!!
> *


ABOUT DAMN TIME !!!!!
No offence to anyone too :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 AM~16895406
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 11:17 AM~16895408
> *I have a lil' bit of good news myself... I got rid of all my crush velvet interior!!!  :biggrin: no offense to anyone wit' that kind of interior but it was just not for me!!!
> *


That interior is what made you beat Vyne Tyme at the YMCA show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:19 AM~16895436
> *ABOUT DAMN TIME !!!!!
> No offence to anyone too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:21 AM~16895462
> *That interior is what made you beat Vyne Tyme at the YMCA show
> *


 :roflmao: IDK about that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wish we coulda got a picture with everybody in it
there's at least 30-40 people that was there that aint in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Imma leave my exhaust un hooked and vwarm up my car for like 30 minutes to annoy my neighbor :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You a tall mofo Fes


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 09:05 AM~16894830
> *Whats Good Everyone?
> 
> I had a chance to pull out my MC over the weekend and get some of that garage dust off the old girl....
> ...



damn didnt even no that was you angel whats good doggie


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:05 AM~16895300
> *Well some quick good news ....looks like my exhause came out at the muffler clamp....so nothing major there
> Gonna check the driveline soon....hope it's just the U joint :x:
> *



y what happin?you know them carrier bearings fuk up alot 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 15 2010, 11:29 AM~16895541
> *y what happin?you know them carrier bearings fuk up alot 2
> *


Yeah It's either carrier bearing or u joint.....I'm hoping U joint but carrier bearing aint nada either......I gotta jack it up later and see,it's just something knocking around down there in the middle, so it's gotta be carrier or the U joint that connects the 2 pieces :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:25 AM~16895506
> *You a tall mofo Fes
> *


I know!!! :roflmao: I noticed!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:34 AM~16895586
> *Yeah It's either carrier bearing or u joint.....I'm hoping U joint but carrier bearing aint nada either......I gotta jack it up later and see,it's just something knocking around down there in the middle, so it's gotta be carrier or the U joint that connects the 2 pieces :happysad:
> *



 whats goin down fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 15 2010, 11:39 AM~16895648
> * whats goin down fes
> *


shit homie... just working some shit out!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 AM~16895681
> *shit homie... just working some shit out!!!
> *



thats coo hope u get one of those cars hittin this summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 15 2010, 11:44 AM~16895716
> *thats coo hope u get one of those cars hittin this summer
> *


once's kush is out roll'n, itz bye bye regal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Roy?


so Rich called me last night to inform me of a cruise he is setting up for friday night to go hit up nevada and tejon around 8:30-9:00 
he said if anyone is interested to just show up ready to roll...


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16895772
> *once's kush is out roll'n, itz bye bye regal!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16895832
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16895831
> *whats up Roy?
> so Rich called me last night to inform me of a cruise he is setting up for friday night to go hit up nevada and tejon around 8:30-9:00
> he said if anyone is interested to just show up ready to roll...
> *


:wow:
Sounds good
I might be available
I have a party to go to Friday or Saturday
If the part falls on Saturday I will be there Friday :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:07 PM~16895933
> *:wow:
> Sounds good
> I might be available
> ...


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 15 2010, 10:25 AM~16895509
> *damn didnt even no that was you angel whats good doggie
> *


Hey Bro,
Naw man I'm not Angel, lol.
But I sold him the car bout 2 years ago, Then I bought it back last month. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:05 AM~16895916
> *:wave:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16895831
> *whats up Roy?
> so Rich called me last night to inform me of a cruise he is setting up for friday night to go hit up nevada and tejon around 8:30-9:00
> he said if anyone is interested to just show up ready to roll...
> *


Would be cool, to get it crackin out there again, week in and week out like we did it back in the day. Used to love gettin off work Friday night, I'd go home clean up the ride and hit the Streets. And Saturday nite do it all over again!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 12:29 PM~16896090
> *Would be cool, to get it crackin out there again, week in and week out like we did it back in the day. Used to love gettin off work Friday night, I'd go home clean up  the ride and hit the Streets. And Saturday nite do it all over again!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 10:17 AM~16895408
> *I have a lil' bit of good news myself... I got rid of all my crush velvet interior!!!  :biggrin: no offense to anyone wit' that kind of interior but it was just not for me!!!
> *



I'm gettin rid of mine 2, done with that shit!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 11:33 AM~16896116
> *What up Colorado :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup in toyota world?

Nada here in old Chevyland..... Kinda slow today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:32 PM~16896112
> *I'm gettin rid of mine 2, done with that shit!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:33 PM~16896116
> *What up Colorado :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Whut Up Pana!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 12:24 PM~16896055
> *Hey Bro,
> Naw man I'm not Angel, lol.
> But I sold him the car bout 2 years ago, Then I bought it back last month.  :biggrin:
> *


Angel who?
From the Springs?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 11:36 AM~16896135
> *:wave: Whut Up Pana!!!
> *


Aqui mano!!! Hearing you guyz hatin on Crushed Velvet :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:39 PM~16896150
> *Aqui mano!!! Hearing you guyz hatin on Crushed Velvet :biggrin:
> *


You know how I feel about it... I was hating it when I had it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 11:35 AM~16896126
> *Sup in toyota world?
> 
> Nada here in old Chevyland..... Kinda slow today.
> *


Been alright...somewhat busy cuz we're a man short 2day. But the day is flying!!!!

Heard you guyz got your Chevy franchise back

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16896156
> *You know how I feel about it... I was hating it when I had it!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Same here!!!! I liked it for about a year, then I was done :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:41 PM~16896168
> *Same here!!!! I liked it for about a year, then I was done :happysad:
> *



That's it...I'm ripping mine out now!!











Jk


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 11:43 AM~16896185
> *That's it...I'm ripping mine out now!!
> Jk
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That little Koreana was badass on Saturday huh??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:43 PM~16896185
> *That's it...I'm ripping mine out now!!
> Jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:45 PM~16896202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That little Koreana was badass on Saturday huh??
> *



She made me feel uncomfortable....like I was a piece of meat....I just wanna be held...

:uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:49 PM~16896250
> *She made me feel uncomfortable....like I was a piece of meat....I just wanna be held...
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16896218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What up Roy? Get the trey all sorted out?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 12:51 PM~16896261
> *:biggrin:
> *




......but yea, she was a qt


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 11:49 AM~16896250
> *She made me feel uncomfortable....like I was a piece of meat....I just wanna be held...
> 
> :uh:
> *



Better start understanding your role now!!!! :biggrin: 

You are a piece of meat...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:37 AM~16896142
> *Angel who?
> From the Springs?
> *


Yea, I think his last name is martinez. He's a youngster, and a very nice guy. Seems like a good kid.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So while taking my daughter to school today, there was an early 80s 2dr lac that lifted on me. :wow: and I was in my Cavalier? Its all good tho, homie had a set of all golds in the front and all chromes on the rear :uh:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16896161
> *Been alright...somewhat busy cuz we're a man short 2day. But the day is flying!!!!
> 
> Heard you guyz got your Chevy franchise back
> ...


:thumbsup: yep we're back in it!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:53 PM~16896274
> *What up Roy? Get the trey all sorted out?
> *


Nah Imma wait til Mañana when it's warmer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 12:57 PM~16896309
> *Yea, I think his last name is martinez. He's a youngster, and a very nice guy. Seems like a good kid.
> *


Oh I thought it was another Angel from here ....older guy :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2010, 12:56 PM~16896300
> *Better start understanding your role now!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You are a piece of meat...
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:00 PM~16896332
> *Oh I thought it was another Angel from here ....older guy :happysad:
> *


Right on Bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:59 PM~16896323
> *Nah Imma wait til Mañana when it's warmer :biggrin:
> *



Hopefully its nada too crazy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 01:01 PM~16896345
> *Hopefully its nada too crazy.
> *


nah should be a simple fix and I gotta put the car on jackstands anyways to take the rims in for tires


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

since im gonna leave today for 10 days on vacation maybe my brothas can stop by my paint section keeping my page alive leaving a comment... thanks homeys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, macgyver, RAG3ROY, CSC85MC, BigCeez
You in ain't in Florida yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 15 2010, 01:06 PM~16896394
> *since im gonna leave today for 10 days on vacation maybe my brothas can stop by my paint section keeping my page alive leaving a comment... thanks homeys
> *


will do!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 01:09 PM~16896418
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 12:07 PM~16896401
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, macgyver, RAG3ROY, CSC85MC, BigCeez
> You in ain't in Florida yet???  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i ran to the shop this morning to unmask the el co i painted yesterday and made a list of things to do for the guys while im gone... we leavn to denver later 2day and hitn the plane in the morning


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on my club brother Mr. Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 15 2010, 01:14 PM~16896474
> *lol, i ran to the shop this morning to unmask the el co i painted yesterday and made a list of things to do for the guys while im gone... we leavn to denver later 2day and hitn the plane in the morning
> *


  :biggrin: have fun homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2010, 01:19 PM~16896524
> *What's going on my club brother Mr. Roy
> *


Hello my co-founder Club Brother Paulito :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 12:28 PM~16896581
> *  :biggrin: have fun homie!!!
> *


thanks brother


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:09 PM~16896418
> *
> *



on dead batteries


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16897469
> *on dead batteries
> *


you had a car and you hopped!!! :thumbsup: atleast you didn't turn down a hop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 03:35 PM~16897534
> *you had a car and you hopped!!!  :thumbsup: atleast you didn't turn down a hop!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

My burban and lac in front of the shop on saturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:03 PM~16897745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car still looks good after all these years!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 04:04 PM~16897754
> *That car still looks good after all these years!!!
> *


It has its flaws. but minor easy fixes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16897763
> *It has its flaws. but minor easy fixes
> *


datz cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Either way thanks bROtha!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2010, 04:04 PM~16897754
> *That car still looks good after all these years!!!
> *


X2


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 15 2010, 11:24 AM~16896055
> *Hey Bro,
> Naw man I'm not Angel, lol.
> But I sold him the car bout 2 years ago, Then I bought it back last month.  :biggrin:
> *



o hell yea thats coo clean monte


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:07 PM~16897771
> *Either way thanks bROtha!
> *


no problem!!! you gonna repainted or keep it the same for a while?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

A kandy brandywine Harley I painted here at the shop. Pinstriping by Gary Harrington


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16897814
> *A kandy brandywine Harley I painted here at the shop. Pinstriping by Gary Harrington
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16897814
> *A kandy brandywine Harley I painted here at the shop. Pinstriping by Gary Harrington
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16897814
> *A kandy brandywine Harley I painted here at the shop. Pinstriping by Gary Harrington
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: that's nice that's how i want mine that color with white :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16898022
> *:wow:
> *


Sorry I didnt get up there saturday! Give me a call so your bike can look like this too! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16898022
> *:wow: that's nice that's how i want mine but with white :biggrin:
> *


DONE DEAL!!!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC+Mar 15 2010, 11:24 AM~16896055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro! 
Your's Looks Sharp too.

Also, for those that haven't met me yet my name is Shane. 
Sup EVERYBODY?!! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need that 399 paint special I'm broke :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16898170
> *I need that 399 paint special I'm broke :biggrin:
> *


We did a 60 from Sweet Dreams with that special


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719
What up bROtha!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:59 PM~16898270
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719
> What up bROtha!
> *



just bein bored, you??????????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16898170
> *I need that 399 paint special I'm broke :biggrin:
> *



yeah rite baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16898170
> *I need that 399 paint special I'm broke :biggrin:
> *


x2 didn't even notice that!!! I was too busy staring at the Caddy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16898170
> *I need that 399 paint special I'm broke :biggrin:
> *


X63 I can use that :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 03:03 PM~16897745
> *My burban and lac in front of the shop on saturday
> 
> 
> ...


what up cip how u been bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 15 2010, 05:30 PM~16898507
> *what up cip how u been bro
> *


Not much just workin


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 03:39 PM~16898062
> *DONE DEAL!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 15 2010, 07:21 PM~16899502
> *
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16900138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey look its larry and ROy playin with all there money again :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 08:24 PM~16900173
> *hey look its larry and ROy playin with all there money again :wow:
> *


I have no more monies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 PM~16900243
> *I have no more monies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 08:52 PM~16900547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's good Roy? How's life?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 15 2010, 08:57 PM~16900613
> *whats up co :wave:
> *


What's up loco!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 03:59 PM~16900653
> *What's up loco!
> *


not much chillin at work :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16900693
> *not much chillin at work :biggrin:
> *



How's work going?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 04:09 PM~16900797
> *How's work going?
> *


good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 15 2010, 09:10 PM~16900812
> *good
> *



Right on homie. Have a good rest of the night.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it Do Co whats going on for this week


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 04:14 PM~16900897
> *Right on homie. Have a good rest of the night.
> *


i will


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 05:00 PM~16898775
> *Not much just workin
> *


ku ku the lac's lookn clean :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:55 PM~16900568
> *What's good Roy? How's life?
> *


Same ol Same ol :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, bighomie68, TRAVIEZO83
:wave:
What up Julian Y John


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16901867
> *
> *


What happened to your signature
????????????????????????????????
:rant:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:39 PM~16902169
> *What happened to your signature
> ????????????????????????????????
> :rant:
> *


just wanted to change it why u ask


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WHAT UP BROTHER ROY. HOWS THE 3 COMING?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 PM~16902278
> *just wanted to change it why u ask
> *


Because I would like to know when the#1 in the streets and #1 in my heart abandons me :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:02 PM~16901639
> *Same ol Same ol :happysad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16902297
> *WHAT UP BROTHER ROY. HOWS THE 3 COMING?
> *


Didn't mess with it today
Imma put it together tomorrow




How are my 72 spokeD's doing? :cheesy:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16902304
> *Because I would like to know when the#1 in the streets and #1 in my heart abandons me :happysad:
> *


i did not abandon u what made u think that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16902359
> *i did not abandon u what made u think that
> *


You cruising Friday with Rich?



I was planning on it til I seen the weather report hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics of the Monte Ty


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16902367
> *You cruising Friday with Rich?
> I was planning on it til I seen the weather report hno:
> *


dont know what you are talking bout


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 10:53 PM~16902379
> *dont know what you are talking bout
> *


 :uh: 
:banghead:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16902373
> *Post pics of the Monte Ty
> *


dont have any new ones this weekend i will post some of it with the silver leafing done on it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16902397
> *dont have any new ones this weekend i will post some of it with the silver leafing done on it
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 07:45 AM~16893892
> *:thumbsup:
> Nice name too Paul,I was gonna call a car Hater Proof years ago
> Great Minds think alike :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: THEY SURE DO HOMIE , YOU GUYS COMING DOWN MAY 2ND HOMIE?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:58 PM~16902434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont think you could have been more clear bout that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 15 2010, 11:02 PM~16902477
> *:0  :cheesy: THEY SURE DO HOMIE , YOU GUYS COMING DOWN MAY 2ND HOMIE?
> *


I don't think I am bro
I don't have the feria right now and we have a local show that I'm obligated to support bro


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:04 PM~16902501
> *I don't think I am bro
> I don't have the feria right now and we have a local show that I'm obligated to support bro
> *


is every thing good wit you bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 11:09 PM~16902550
> *is every thing good wit you bro
> *


With who
?????????
Whatdafuckutalmboutfoolio.com


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:13 PM~16902578
> *With who
> ?????????
> Whatdafuckutalmboutfoolio.com
> *


da car homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 15 2010, 11:15 PM~16902597
> *da car homie
> *


ooooh
Yeah it should be ok
Exhaust just disconnected from the clamp at the muffler and I don't know about the problem that happened saturday but I'll be rolling Wednesday ..... can't stay down that long....I'd go crazy


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:19 PM~16902624
> *ooooh
> Yeah it should be ok
> Exhaust just disconnected from the clamp at the muffler and I don't know about the problem that happened saturday but I'll be rolling Wednesday ..... can't stay down that long....I'd go crazy
> *


cool glad thatz only that. i'll post some pics sat after the leaf guy leave


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:04 PM~16902501
> *I don't think I am bro
> I don't have the feria right now and we have a local show that I'm obligated to support bro
> *


GOTTA SUPORT THE LOCAL SHOWS I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE . :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 15 2010, 11:26 PM~16902683
> *GOTTA SUPORT THE LOCAL SHOWS I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE . :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it's been kind of small these last few years and we can't afford to lose it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:19 PM~16902624
> *ooooh
> Yeah it should be ok
> Exhaust just disconnected from the clamp at the muffler and I don't know about the problem that happened saturday but I'll be rolling Wednesday ..... can't stay down that long....I'd go crazy
> *


 :biggrin: i seen you hit that big bump at alameda and feds and was like :0 maybe thats wut caused the problemo?? :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut Up Larry. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:04 AM~16903054
> *:biggrin:  i seen you hit that big bump at alameda and feds and was like  :0  maybe thats wut caused the problemo??  :dunno:
> *


Maybe I did have a couple big guys in the car with me and that new box weighs alot more than the old one :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:12 AM~16903134
> *Wut Up Larry.  :biggrin:
> *


Not much Anson whats up?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 12:15 AM~16903153
> *Maybe I did have a couple big guys in the car with me and that new box weighs alot more than the old one :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao you was lowridin fo sure! And you were talkin bout the weird sound rite after that.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 12:17 AM~16903176
> *Not much Anson whats up?
> *


Aint chit, just chillin feelin good off these rum and cokeS. :biggrin: Hows the 9?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:21 AM~16903212
> *Aint chit, just chillin feelin good off these rum and cokeS.  :biggrin:  Hows the 9?
> *


I wish I was drinking I'm at work.. The 9 is on the back burner for about a month or so until I can finish sorting out the stuff on the regal which I"m close I'll probably be droping the motor back in at the end of the week.. I have to do a few favors for others then I'll be back on the 9


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 04:58 PM~16898261
> *We did a 60 from Sweet Dreams with that special
> *


that was anthony jerone's old 60


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 12:23 AM~16903237
> *I wish I was drinking I'm at work.. The 9 is on the back burner for about a month or so until I can finish sorting out the stuff on the regal which I"m close I'll probably be droping the motor back in at the end of the week.. I have to do a few favors for others then I'll be back on the 9
> *


Nice! I call shotgun when the 9 is finished!! :cheesy: I thought that regal was just gonna be a clean up and cruise ride? You find alot of problems or somethin?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 15 2010, 08:24 PM~16900173
> *hey look its larry and ROy playin with all there money again :wow:
> *


you the one with 3 new rides


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:26 AM~16903263
> *Nice! I call shotgun when the 9 is finished!!  :cheesy:  I thought that regal was just gonna be a clean up and cruise ride? You find alot of problems or somethin?
> *


I thought so too but the motor install was unfinished which I was aware of but the start of the install was very halfass so I pulled the motor. I noticed the they must have bottomed out hard in the car and crushed the motor cross member so I pulled the frame and switched that already and am just cleaning up a few things now.. I'll have the motor in real soon and I"ll finish cleaning up what I need and be at that picnic on the 24th of next month


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 12:28 AM~16903281
> *I thought so too but the motor install was unfinished which I was aware of but the start of the install was very halfass so I pulled the motor. I noticed the they must have bottomed out hard in the car and crushed the motor cross member so I pulled the frame and switched that already and am just cleaning up a few things now.. I'll have the motor in real soon and I"ll finish cleaning up what I need and be at that picnic on the 24th of next month *


Thats wuts up! I seen your camino in denver before and cant wait to see your impala and the regal finished homie. I know you do clean work so PROPS to you!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:33 AM~16903310
> *Thats wuts up! I seen your camino in denver before and cant wait to see your impala and the regal finished homie. I know you do clean work so PROPS to you!
> *


thanks if you go to page 3558 here in the CO topic there is pics of me and some friends swapping the frame out


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 12 2010, 07:34 PM~16874423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn! You guys do tha damn Thing! I thought you were just talkin bout the cross member. You think it was a good buy after findin wut you did?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up Big Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531629
CeeZ!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodnite everybody!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:39 AM~16903350
> *:0  Damn! You guys do tha damn Thing! I thought you were just talkin bout the cross member. You think it was a good buy after findin wut you did?
> *


Yeah I changed the frame and if I threw the motor back in as is just with the bolts on right instead of the way they did them I"d be around the price I was gonna pay with the motor all installed but it would of been done half ass but I wouldn't of known and the cross member would of been fucked so I think it's still a decent buy I can make my money back and then some if I wanted


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:15 PM~16903153
> *Maybe I did have a couple big guys in the car with me and that new box weighs alot more than the old one :dunno:
> *



:angry: :angry: 

Hey Fucker I only count as 1!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Send me the bill :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 08:17 AM~16904712
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> Hey Fucker I only count as 1!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I was talking about when we went to the restaurant :cheesy: 
Don't trip Potato Chip I'll be bending corners by this afternoon


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 12:25 AM~16903254
> *that was anthony jerone's old 60
> *


Im not sure. It belonged to a guy they called little loc for a while.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 12:44 AM~16903385
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531629
> CeeZ!
> *


 :0 


Good lookin out


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 AM~16904797
> *I was talking about when we went to the restaurant :cheesy:
> Don't trip Potato Chip I'll be bending corners by this afternoon
> *



Lol!!!!! :biggrin: 


Glad to hear it Homie!!! Now go get you some Dro's so us BIG MEN can ride in the back  


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*

Que pajo hermano :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 AM~16904902
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> 
> ...



Disfrutando la buena vida hermano, y voz que?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 12:27 AM~16903267
> *you the one with 3 new rides
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 07:59 AM~16904949
> *Disfrutando la buena vida hermano, y voz que?
> *



Aqui...en la misma mierda de siempre :biggrin: 

Did you ever figure out what was causing your battery to die?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Peeps!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 08:24 AM~16905151
> *Sup Peeps!!!
> *



Sup Pana!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16905133
> *Aqui...en la misma mierda de siempre :biggrin:
> 
> Did you ever figure out what was causing your battery to die?
> *



Nah, need to tear everything out and start from scratch. I already started pullin out the hydros to get to the audio.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16905175
> *Sup Pana!!!!
> *


Nada la misma jodienda!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

One of the mariachi's that played at my sons party on sunday








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2010, 01:58 AM~16903696
> *Yeah I changed the frame and if I threw the motor back in as is just with the bolts on right instead of the way they did them I"d be around the price I was gonna pay with the motor all installed but it would of been done half ass but I wouldn't of known and the cross member would of been fucked so I think it's still a decent buy I can make my money back and then some if I wanted
> *


thats cool homie! That thing is bad, I love the interior.



> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 08:17 AM~16904712
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> Hey Fucker I only count as 1!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 AM~16905189
> *Nah, need to tear everything out and start from scratch. I already started pullin out the hydros to get to the audio.
> *



Cool!!!!! Keep us posted..its gonna be cool when we all cruise together :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 08:35 AM~16905238
> *thats cool homie! That thing is bad, I love the interior.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What up bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*What up Marcos!!!! *I think I saw your 64 

on Circle yesterday,but someone else was driving it :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 16 2010, 09:34 AM~16905230
> *One of the mariachi's that played at my sons party on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 AM~16905230
> *One of the mariachi's that played at my sons party on sunday
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:36 AM~16905246
> *What up bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Tryin to wake up!! :wow: Wut up with you homie! 

Wut up everyone else! :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 08:37 AM~16905256
> *What up Marcos!!!! I think I saw your 64
> 
> on Circle yesterday,but someone else was driving it :dunno:
> *


Must of been Julian he has a set of keys! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 08:41 AM~16905282
> *Tryin to wake up!!  :wow:  Wut up with you homie!
> 
> Wut up everyone else!  :wave:
> *



Workin Homie!!! Good meeting you this past Saturday :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:44 AM~16905302
> *Must of been Julian he has a set of keys! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:35 AM~16905241
> *Cool!!!!! Keep us posted..its gonna be cool when we all cruise together :cheesy:
> *



I will get everything done by barbque time in April!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 AM~16905308
> *Workin Homie!!! Good meeting you this past Saturday :cheesy:
> *


You too homie! Dont work too hard, its not good for you :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:44 AM~16905302
> *Must of been Julian he has a set of keys! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:49 AM~16905347
> *I will get everything done by barbque time in April!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 08:50 AM~16905355
> *You too homie! Dont work too hard, its not good for you  :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh trust me I know :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 09:52 AM~16905370
> *Oh trust me I know :biggrin:
> *


1400 posts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I found out the problem on my ride....Luckily a simple fix :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out











And the muffler only detached :cheesy:














So on my way to the driveline shop,rex's,and to get a clamp and I should be ROLLIN shortly ....hopefullly in time to take a stroll :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:56 AM~16905406
> *Well I found out the problem on my ride....Luckily a simple fix :cheesy:
> *


Verdict please


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 10:02 AM~16905457
> *Verdict please
> *


 :uh: 


Nevermind...Roys too fast


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that new bass messed your ride up! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 10:05 AM~16905478
> *:0  that new bass messed your ride up!  :biggrin:
> *


Rattled the damn carrier bearing loose :biggrin: 
Well about to go swap tires and get my chit balanced
Take care CO


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...


At least its a simple fix :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...



At least you can get it fixed quick Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 08:55 AM~16905394
> *1400 posts!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...


 thats ku u found what the prob was with ur ride bro its a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: and 4 those who dont know who i am my name is r.j


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16908514
> *:wave:  and 4 those who dont know who i am my name is r.j
> *



What up Homie!!! Nice 2 meet ya, I'm Bigg Izzy.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16908514
> *:wave:  and 4 those who dont know who i am my name is r.j
> *


whats good homie im chris


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up CO .. nice weather im bout to ride dirty lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 16 2010, 05:05 PM~16908961
> *whats up CO .. nice weather im bout to ride dirty lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well looks like I'm back to the drawing board I think it's the rear end :burn:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got an Impala rear end they wanna sell :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16909583
> *well looks like I'm back to the drawing board I think it's the rear end :burn:
> *


what??? It's still doin' it????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 06:18 PM~16909642
> *what??? It's still doin' it????
> *


Yeah...pissed me off :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:19 PM~16909655
> *Yeah...pissed me off :angry:
> *


damn!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 06:20 PM~16909668
> *damn!!!
> *


It is what it is....better start looking for a rear end(no ****)
Had a feeling a long time ago this one was funny :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16909583
> *well looks like I'm back to the drawing board I think it's the rear end :burn:
> *


that sucks. Put it up on some jack stands and run it in gear and listen to the diff maybe. :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 16 2010, 04:17 PM~16908514
> *:wave:  and 4 those who dont know who i am my name is r.j
> *


Wut up Im Anson. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:32 PM~16909800
> *It is what it is....better start looking for a rear end(no ****)
> Had a feeling a long time ago this one was funny :happysad:
> *


that sucks though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Mar 16 2010, 06:35 PM~16909824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 
I'll be outta comission for a couple days :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

damn that sucks roy..


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:39 PM~16909864
> *I was gonna do that tomorrow,maybe it's an axle...:dunno:
> 
> Yeah
> ...


Ya if its an axle shaft you will know rite away and if its somethin with the diff like a broken gear you will hear it alot easier like that.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PROGRESS COMING FROM THE EAST COAST GT  






























































































































































































































as long im alive and breathin GT WILL NEVER BE OVER


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16909134
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16909891
> *PROGRESS COMING FROM THE EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


damn loco looks good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 16 2010, 05:43 PM~16909906
> *damn loco looks good
> *



:wave: THANKS BRO 

just holden it down for my side


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Mar 16 2010, 06:41 PM~16909887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 06:54 PM~16910013
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 16 2010, 06:42 PM~16909896
> *whats good homie
> *


Whutz Up Chris!!! You ridin' dirty or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:42 PM~16909891
> *PROGRESS COMING FROM THE EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good homie!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 06:14 PM~16909607
> *Anybody got an Impala rear end they wanna sell :happysad:
> *


I have one that came out of the 64 complete with drums and new brake shoes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 16 2010, 07:30 PM~16910372
> *I have one that came out of the 64 complete with drums and new brake shoes
> *


there you go Roy!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 05:32 PM~16909800
> *It is what it is....better start looking for a rear end(no ****)
> Had a feeling a long time ago this one was funny :happysad:
> *


That sucks Roy!Fuck it put a short rear end so u can fit them skirts :happysad: If u need any help let me know


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A GROUP OF MOTIVATED PEOPLE CAN CHANGE THE WORLD. IN FACT, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT EVER DOES 

GT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 16 2010, 07:30 PM~16910372
> *I have one that came out of the 64 complete with drums and new brake shoes
> *


What you want for it dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 07:33 PM~16910405
> *That sucks Roy!Fuck it put a short rear end so u can fit them skirts :happysad: If u need any help let me know
> *


I appreciate it Marcos :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:42 PM~16909891
> *PROGRESS COMING FROM THE EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, DOMINATOR85 :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:04 PM~16910752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :sprint:








****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 07:47 PM~16910587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow: .TODD doing big things! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 08:14 PM~16910867
> *:scrutinize:  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 16 2010, 07:30 PM~16910372
> *I have one that came out of the 64 complete with drums and new brake shoes
> *


Thanks again Ivan,see ya this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16911175
> *Thanks again Ivan,see ya this weekend :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 06:17 PM~16910284
> *Whutz Up Chris!!! You ridin' dirty or what???  :biggrin:
> *


i took the it for a quick ride to the car wash... a few blocks away then back home too temped to go out for a ride lol


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 16 2010, 07:42 PM~16911205
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats good mr colorado ......


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

Got these for sale some one throw me an offer!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16911243
> *whats good mr colorado ......
> *


not much homie just getting da ride ready for the silver leaf guy and u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16911248
> *Got these for sale some one throw me an offer!
> 
> 
> ...


Why what happened you get rid of the 4?
You can chrome out that shroud for 200 and get 350 for it
Or you can sell it for like 75-100....that fucker is straight :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wrinkles,Ceasar,Chris,Ty,and Marcos :wave:
everybody making it to the park on the 24th?
I heard film crews were gonna be there hno: :cheesy:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:49 PM~16911288
> *Why what happened you get rid of the 4?
> You can chrome out that shroud for 200 and get 350 for it
> Or you can sell it for like 75-100....that fucker is straight :yes:
> *


No still got the 4! painted the fan shroud red y todo, but the fucker wont fit with the 350 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 PM~16911334
> *No still got the 4! painted the fan shroud red y todo, but the fucker wont fit with the 350 :angry:
> *


Why not?
Just drill new holes homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16909891
> *PROGRESS COMING FROM THE EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: WAY TO PUT IT DOWN GOODTIMER KEEP PUSHING .TODD FUCK DEM HATERS!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:51 PM~16911310
> *What up Wrinkles,Ceasar,Chris,Ty,and Marcos :wave:
> everybody making it to the park on the 24th?
> I heard film crews were gonna be there hno: :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP ROY SEE IF THE WIFE CAN TAKE THE RIDE OUT THERE I'LL LET HER KNOW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:51 PM~16911310
> *What up Wrinkles,Ceasar,Chris,Ty,and Marcos :wave:
> everybody making it to the park on the 24th?
> I heard film crews were gonna be there hno: :cheesy:
> *



I will be up there...already put in for time off.

Film crews?! :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:47 PM~16910587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE DAT .TODD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 16 2010, 08:55 PM~16911382
> *:wave: WUS SUP ROY SEE IF THE WIFE CAN TAKE THE RIDE OUT THERE I'LL LET HER KNOW
> *


What up Perro,yeah dog it's suppose to be big
Gonna get a jumper for the kids tambien
Let me know if she needs help with the ride


That sucks you guys aint gonna be back but it will all be made up when you get here dog
Aint Nothin Changed doggie these Calles still ready to roll


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:56 PM~16911387
> *I will be up there...already put in for time off.
> 
> Film crews?! :wow:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16911273
> *not much homie just getting da ride ready for the silver leaf guy and u
> *


just kickin back put part of the system in next is the alarm


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:58 PM~16911410
> *What up Perro,yeah dog it's suppose to be big
> Gonna get a jumper for the kids tambien
> Let me know if she needs help with the ride
> ...


THATS FIRME I'LL LET HER KNOW AND IF SHE CAN'T TAKE IT I'LL SEE IF ONE OF THE GOODTIMERS COULD TAKE IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's time to show the world what we got Colorado
There are a lot of bad ass rides out here we just gotta get em outta the garages :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:51 PM~16911310
> *What up Wrinkles,Ceasar,Chris,Ty,and Marcos :wave:
> everybody making it to the park on the 24th?
> I heard film crews were gonna be there hno: :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah i wanna roll i know a few more here do it should be poppin that weekend


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MARCOS POST A PIC OF THE 64


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:53 PM~16911348
> *Why not?
> Just drill new holes homie
> *


That was not the problem, lot of shit in the way!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16911462
> *It's time to show the world what we got Colorado
> There are a lot of bad ass rides out here we just gotta get em outta the garages :thumbsup:
> *


wuz good roy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16911478
> *That was not the problem, lot of shit in the way!
> *


THEN MOVE IT  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 PM~16911348
> *Why not?
> Just drill new holes homie
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16911478
> *That was not the problem, lot of shit in the way!
> *


Gotta move the radiator and take the fan off homie
You need help,you know I'm here doggie


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 16 2010, 08:01 PM~16911468
> *WUS SUP MARCOS POST A PIC OF THE 64
> *


Que pasa Wrinkles!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:56 PM~16911387
> *I will be up there...already put in for time off.
> 
> Film crews?! :wow:
> *


i heard the same thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16911482
> *wuz good roy
> *


Nothing good here homie 
Until I get that rear end from Ivan :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16911462
> *It's time to show the world what we got Colorado
> There are a lot of bad ass rides out here we just gotta get em outta the garages :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:04 PM~16911511
> *Gotta move the radiator and take the fan off homie
> You need help,you know I'm here doggie
> *


took the fan off but didnt know you have to move the radiator :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:04 PM~16911519
> *Que pasa Wrinkles!
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is so sexxxay
Who's pad is that dog?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16911492
> *THEN MOVE IT   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:06 PM~16911558
> *took the fan off but didnt know you have to move the radiator :happysad:
> *


Yeah you have to unbolt the radiator and move it so the shroud can fit
Then after all is in place the shroud will bolt into the radiator in the same holes
I done 3 chrome shrouds dog....I can help just tell me when and where


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:05 PM~16911534
> *Nothing good here homie
> Until I get that rear end from Ivan :cheesy:
> *


whatz the deal wit da ride


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:04 PM~16911519
> *Que pasa Wrinkles!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA LET ME DRIVE IT :biggrin: PINSTRIPPING WILL SET THAT FAWKER OFF MARCOS THAT RIDE LOOKS FIRME EVEN THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AIGHT FELLAS IAM OUT GOTTA GET BREAKFAST AND GO TO WORK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 16 2010, 09:09 PM~16911597
> *whatz the deal wit da ride
> *


Needs a rear end 
But thanks to a GOOD brother it will be here.....hopefully this weekend :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16911651
> *AIGHT FELLAS IAM OUT GOTTA GET BREAKFAST AND GO TO WORK
> *


Later Ranger Wrinkles :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck how's the new yob?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 16 2010, 08:06 PM~16911560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i still got it when u come back any time!It does need stripping,Im not really a big fan of red. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 11:02 AM~16905453
> *The obvious of course,damn carrier bearing went out
> 
> 
> ...


I told you, i thought it was the carrier bearing. Glad it was a easy fix.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:21 PM~16911785
> *Julians
> 
> Orale gracias Roy1
> ...


he get a new pad?
de nada


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:25 PM~16911847
> *I told you, i thought it was the carrier bearing. Glad it was a easy fix.
> *


Not just the carrier bearing


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:14 PM~16911683
> *What up Chuck how's the new yob?
> *


It is good. The benifits are off the chain. :wow: 

They bought me $150 in jeans and a new pair of $150 boots. :0 

I just hate breaking in new steel toe boots, my fucking feet are killing me. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:33 PM~16911969
> *It is good. The benifits are off the chain. :wow:
> 
> They bought me $150 in jeans and a new pair of $150 boots. :0
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:26 PM~16911860
> *Not just the carrier bearing
> *


Wow, i kept reading and found out the rear end went, that sucks. But at least ivan is helping you out.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:31 PM~16911071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 08:04 PM~16911519
> *Que pasa Wrinkles!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:34 PM~16911992
> *Wow, i kept reading and found out the rear end went, that sucks. But at least ivan is helping you out.
> *


Yeah Ivan is coming through :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:34 PM~16911991
> *:biggrin:
> *


I can not wait to get the fuck out of this apartment. I am getting side jobs from the new employees from work, to make extra cash.
I went and looked at a 72 chevy pickup street cruisewr tonite to do some fiberglass work in it. 
I got about 4 other side jobs lined up, I am on a mission to get the fuck out of here.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16911492
> *THEN MOVE IT   :biggrin:
> *



IM MOVIN! :sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a one man film crew!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16912032
> *I can not wait to get the fuck out of this apartment. I am getting side jobs from the new employees from work, to make extra cash.
> I went and looked at a 72 chevy pickup street cruisewr tonite to do some fiberglass work in it.
> I got about 4 other side jobs lined up, I am on a mission to get the fuck out of here.
> *


I am happy for you Chuck
Just make sure you have plenty of time :ugh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:35 PM~16912004
> *Yeah Ivan is coming through  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16912004
> *Yeah Ivan is coming through  :biggrin:
> *


if you need help with that rear end just call on Tyrone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 09:39 PM~16912047
> *It's a one man film crew!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
I heard someone else was coming also :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16912057
> *if you need help with that rear end just call on Tyrone
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:39 PM~16912049
> *I am happy for you Chuck
> Just make sure you have plenty of time  :ugh:
> *


Like i said i am on a mission, I don't care if i never sleep. :biggrin: 


Well i am going to bed!










Just playing! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:33 PM~16911969
> *It is good. The benifits are off the chain. :wow:
> 
> They bought me $150 in jeans and a new pair of $150 boots. :0
> ...




better leave them boots out side in a bag on the porch :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:41 PM~16912076
> *Like i said i am on a mission, I don't care if i never sleep. :biggrin:
> Well i am going to bed!
> Just playing! :biggrin:
> *


I meant you not being in a rush :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16912065
> *:wow:
> I heard someone else was coming also :happysad:
> *


for realz who??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 09:43 PM~16912112
> *for realz who???  :biggrin:
> *











:wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:38 PM~16912032
> *I can not wait to get the fuck out of this apartment. I am getting side jobs from the new employees from work, to make extra cash.
> I went and looked at a 72 chevy pickup street cruisewr tonite to do some fiberglass work in it.
> I got about 4 other side jobs lined up, I am on a mission to get the fuck out of here.
> *



pics of the place or its not happening! you probably got in door pool contenitial breakfast bitchs in bikinis umbrela drinks and free in door personal parking and free utilitys :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:44 PM~16912121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: nah for realz??? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:44 PM~16912121
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that fucker owes me 13.00$


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16912088
> *better leave them boots out side in a bag on the porch  :biggrin:
> *


Whats that do?

I was ready to put a belt around them with oil, like i was in high school trying to break my baseball glove in. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16912141
> *that fucker owes me 13.00$
> *


what the fuck for??? :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16912154
> *Whats that do?
> 
> I was ready to put a belt around them with oil, like i was in high school trying to break my baseball glove in. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16912158
> *what the fuck for???  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 





A Jumbo Bag of Jolly Ranchers? :dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16912158
> *what the fuck for???  :roflmao:
> *



shooting craps :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:47 PM~16912169
> *:cheesy:
> A Jumbo Bag of Jolly Ranchers? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:47 PM~16912169
> *:cheesy:
> A Jumbo Bag of Jolly Ranchers? :dunno:
> *


Evidence? :scrutinize:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16912126
> *pics of the place or its not happening! you probably got in door pool contenitial breakfast bitchs in bikinis umbrela drinks and free in door personal parking and free utilitys  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 

The parking sucks here, and my kids need seperate rooms. :happysad: 


I am breaking neck and cashing checks with my stereo work out here.  

I do have some drinks with umbrellas though. :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16912188
> *Evidence? :scrutinize:
> *


to funny guys :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16912214
> *:nono:
> 
> The parking sucks here, and my kids need seperate rooms. :happysad:
> ...


He's not talm bout sitting in the parkinglot during a rainstorm with a 40 oz of Mickeys :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:50 PM~16912214
> *:nono:
> 
> The parking sucks here, and my kids need seperate rooms. :happysad:
> ...



well at least the umbrella drinks were the most important thing :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16912188
> *Evidence? :scrutinize:
> *



you cant quote your self thats shits illegal on LAY IT LOW :ugh: 

BREAKING THE LAWS 










see see see why do you gotta start shit


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:51 PM~16912223
> *He's not talm bout sitting in the parkinglot during a rainstorm with a 40 oz of Mickeys :uh:
> *




:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:51 PM~16912223
> *He's not talm bout sitting in the parkinglot during a rainstorm with a 40 oz of Mickeys :uh:
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2010, 08:56 PM~16912296
> *
> *



:happysad: :dunno: dont look at me


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 16 2010, 08:25 PM~16911852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i had all your chrome for mine :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:04 PM~16912421
> *Yeah not too far from where he used to live!
> Glad too hear your workn Chuck!Sucks about the steel toes,Steel toes never broke in for me really!
> Wish i had all your chrome for mine :biggrin:
> *



we can trade :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

t
t
t :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

My week vacation is over. No more graveyard shifts....I start my day shift tomorrow...so I'm off to bed. Hasta manana familia!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up homies


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 10:30 PM~16912766
> *My week vacation is over. No more graveyard shifts....I start my day shift tomorrow...so I'm off to bed. Hasta manana familia!
> *


later homie. :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16912804
> *whats up homies
> *


was good wit u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2010, 10:30 PM~16912766
> *My week vacation is over. No more graveyard shifts....I start my day shift tomorrow...so I'm off to bed. Hasta manana familia!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16912804
> *whats up homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:05 PM~16911534
> *Nothing good here homie
> Until I get that rear end from Ivan :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh: 

Glad you found a rear axle. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up Chris! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen a very Nice Glasshouse from CityWide today :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:53 PM~16913063
> *I seen a very Nice Glasshouse from CityWide today :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 16 2010, 03:19 PM~16908539
> *What up Homie!!! Nice 2 meet ya, I'm Bigg Izzy.
> *


thanks...nice 2 meet u bro :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 16 2010, 09:21 PM~16911785
> *Julians
> 
> Orale gracias Roy1
> ...


thats the best part


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly+Mar 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16912057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


start at 3:49 and you'll know what he's talking about :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

have a good day co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 02:53 AM~16914272
> *start at 3:49 and you'll know what he's talking about :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave: :wave: 

Looks like another nice day here in the Springs!! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 17 2010, 09:12 AM~16915361
> *Good Morning Colorado :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Looks like another nice day here in the Springs!! :cheesy:
> *


very Nice day too bad the rag is in a *coma* :happysad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People confusing me with a Norteno is my reason for not liking red.My cousin passed a bad experience in a red car and he dont bang.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 17 2010, 09:49 AM~16915633
> *:0
> People confusing me with a Norteno is my reason for not liking red.My cousin passed a bad experience in a red car and he dont bang.
> *


:wave:
What up Big Marcos how you doing dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2010, 09:54 AM~16915667
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this Regal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 09:59 AM~16915702
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Roy!!! WTW today for you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2010, 10:00 AM~16915709
> *Whutz Good Roy!!! WTW today for you!!!
> *


And it falls on St.Patty's day :cheesy: 



i'm just getting ready to do the process of elimination on the ride,right now :happysad:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16915693
> *:wave:
> What up Big Marcos how you doing dog?
> *


Good Homie you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 08:33 AM~16915518
> *very Nice day too bad the rag is in a coma :happysad:
> *



You'll be rollin soon enough brotha!!!! :biggrin: 

You wanna borrow the Regal?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 17 2010, 08:49 AM~16915633
> *:0
> People confusing me with a Norteno is my reason for not liking red.My cousin passed a bad experience in a red car and he dont bang.
> *



Yeah that would suck to be labeled that way, nice color tho!!!!

2 bad people associate Car colors with gang colors


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2010, 08:59 AM~16915705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SOMEONE WAS LOOKING FOR A KIT OUT THERE HERE YOU GO
























































































COMPLETE SET OF MOULDINGS- ALL MOULDINGS EVEN THE FRONT 2 AND THE ONE ON THE BUMPER, ALREADY MOLDED TO FIT A COUPE WITH THE ONE PIECE STAINLESS TRIM-750 SHIPPED
NICE FENDERS WILL SHIP 100 A PIECE SHIPPED
HEADER WITH HEAD LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS NO GRILL COMES WITH THE FILLERS 300 SHIPPED
SINGLE SET OF WHITE HEADER FILLERS 65 DOLLARS SHIPPED
FRONT BUMPER CENTER PIECE CLEAN 120 SHIPPED OBO
ALSO HAVE ALOT OF BUMPERS BUMPER ENDS SEATS, MORE MOULDINGS ALREADY MADE AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF I DONT NEED CLEANING OUT MY SHOP ALL PRICES ARE NEGOTIABLE AND IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I WILL BE HAVING A 5 DOLLAR PART SELL TO GET RID OF SOME OF THIS STUFF YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO PAY SHIPPING AND I GOT ALOT OF STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 16 2010, 03:55 PM~16908859
> *whats good homie im chris
> *


not much homie just tryn 2get the rides ready 4 the summer just like the rest of u fellas r doin :cheesy: ..... but nice 2 meet u bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:16 AM~16916293
> *not much homie just tryn 2get the rides ready 4 the summer just like the rest of u fellas r doin  :cheesy: ..... but nice 2 meet u bro
> *


What's up RJ


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 05:36 PM~16909838
> *Wut up Im Anson.  :biggrin:
> *


nice 2 meet u brotha


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2010, 10:18 AM~16916310
> *What's up RJ
> *


 not much bro just tryn 2 get the lac done up bro but idk if it will this summer. how bout u bro how u been


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 16 2010, 05:41 PM~16909889
> *Ya if its an axle shaft you will know rite away and if its somethin with the diff like a broken gear you will hear it alot easier like that.
> *


nice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:21 AM~16916357
> *not much bro just tryn 2 get the lac done up bro but idk if it will this summer. how bout u bro how u been
> *


Good just workin! any new pROjects goin on?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2010, 10:24 AM~16916382
> *Good just workin!  any new pROjects goin on?
> *


 naw bro not at all. what bout u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RJ I'm ROy 
Nice to mee you bRO
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well it's official
It's the rear end that went out on me 
there's a clunking coming out of the pumpkin


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:29 AM~16916428
> *What up RJ I'm ROy
> Nice to mee you bRO
> :biggrin:
> *


 nice 2 meet u 2 brotha


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 10:16 AM~16916293
> *not much homie just tryn 2get the rides ready 4 the summer just like the rest of u fellas r doin  :cheesy: ..... but nice 2 meet u bro
> *


i hear ya homie.. welcome to the fourm


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:29 AM~16916439
> *well it's official
> It's the rear end that went out on me
> there's a clunking coming out of the pumpkin
> ...


hey roy 1 on my homies mite have a rear end its off a 64 let me c if he still has it and ill let u know bro


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good brothas man this nice day i dont wanna work... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16916501
> *hey roy 1 on my homies mite have a rear end its off a 64 let me c if he still has it and ill let u know bro
> *


I appreciate it bro but I already bought one :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 AM~16916473
> *i hear ya homie.. welcome to the fourm
> *


yup yup. and thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:37 AM~16916520
> *I appreciate it bro but I already bought one :thumbsup:
> *


YOU ALWAYS ON THE COMPUTER :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:37 AM~16916520
> *I appreciate it bro but I already bought one :thumbsup:
> *


thats ku just lookn out  now its tyme 2 get ur ride back on the road lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta get these things spinning again soon :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 17 2010, 11:40 AM~16916544
> *YOU ALWAYS ON THE COMPUTER :cheesy:
> *


I know I should get a stay at home puter yob :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:41 AM~16916559
> *Gotta get these things spinning again soon :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


nicccce r those tripple gold d's :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:41 AM~16916559
> *Gotta get these things spinning again soon :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16916579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love that jam...I still play it out :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:41 AM~16916559
> *Gotta get these things spinning again soon :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I SOLD MY DAYTONS AND 520S ROY, GETTING SOME NEW SHOES, WE ALL CRUSING AFTER THE DENVER SHOW OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 17 2010, 11:47 AM~16916617
> *I SOLD MY DAYTONS AND 520S ROY, GETTING SOME NEW SHOES, WE ALL CRUSING AFTER THE DENVER SHOW OR WHAT :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah homie you know I am down to roll


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:46 AM~16916610
> *Yes sir
> 
> Gotta love that jam...I still play it out :cheesy:
> *



ku ku i got sum old school 72's on my coupe cant go wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:46 AM~16916610
> *Yes sir
> 
> Gotta love that jam...I still play it out :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe it's a good thing my car aint rollin out there today
I probably woulda burnt the shit outta my head :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:50 AM~16916653
> *ku ku i got sum old school  72's on my coupe cant go wrong with that  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want 72's so bad(i got 88's)
But it's really hard to find a set of flawless unstamped ones nowadays
Those look nice as fuck though :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:53 AM~16916678
> *Damn I want 72's so bad(i got 88's)
> But it's really hard to find a set of flawless unstamped ones nowadays
> Those look nice as fuck though :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


I SOLD A SET OF 6 NOT TO LONG AGO 72 13S MY BOY PUT THEM ON HIS 62


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

the weather down here nice 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 17 2010, 11:54 AM~16916696
> *I SOLD A SET OF 6 NOT TO LONG AGO 72 13S MY BOY PUT THEM ON HIS 62
> *




:banghead:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16916587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont have em cant appreciate em! 13x7 72 daytons for life!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16916587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: what up killarado u know how we do :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:53 AM~16916678
> *Damn I want 72's so bad(i got 88's)
> But it's really hard to find a set of flawless unstamped ones nowadays
> Those look nice as fuck though :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


ya i know what u mean i guess i was kinda lucky 2 find mine there in great shape in person that pic was tookn with my cell phone thats y they kinda look a lil crappy. but if i ever come aross a cleannnn set ill let u know homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:01 PM~16916758
> *if you dont have em cant appreciate em! 13x7 72 daytons for life!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


How's my 72 spoke all golds John?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 17 2010, 12:02 PM~16916767
> *:cheesy: what up killarado u know how we do :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice 100's


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i have another set


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:06 AM~16916806
> *i have another set
> *


  there u got right there roy


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i have 4 sets of deez all 13x7 72 spokes 2 all gold 1 center gold and 1 all chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:06 PM~16916806
> *i have another set
> *


Triple Gold or all Gold?
pre-stamped or stamped
road rash or curbies?
How much? :cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16916825
> *i have 4 sets of deez all 13x7 72 spokes 2 all gold 1 center gold and 1 all chrome. :thumbsup:
> *



hell yea i had 2 pairs, some 88s and these boulavard 100s but the 88s went in a trade i did a couple years back :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 17 2010, 09:49 AM~16915633
> *:0
> People confusing me with a Norteno is my reason for not liking red.My cousin passed a bad experience in a red car and he dont bang.
> *


people need to grow up and remember red is red and blue is blue


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

the all golds have that red around the dish all pre stamped no curb or rash


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16916825
> *i have 4 sets of deez all 13x7 72 spokes 2 all gold 1 center gold and 1 all chrome. :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 12:12 PM~16916853
> *people need to grow up and remember red is red and blue is blue
> *


I agree totally my brother
But it's the people that don't grow up that conflict the drama

What up my Brotha from anotha Motha :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:08 PM~16916825
> *i have 4 sets of deez all 13x7 72 spokes 2 all gold 1 center gold and 1 all chrome. :thumbsup:
> *


Post pics of em all :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16916853
> *people need to grow up and remember red is red and blue is blue
> *


 :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on club brothers


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 17 2010, 11:21 AM~16916925
> *What's going on club brothers
> *


enjoying the weather brotha :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16916925
> *What's going on club brothers
> *


Not much
How you doing Club Brother? :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16916853
> *people need to grow up and remember red is red and blue is blue
> *


It be a much better place!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 17 2010, 12:31 PM~16917019
> *It be a much better place!
> *


that's right my Club brother :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

My Webpage

My Webpage

My Webpage

My Webpage


here ya go all 72's pre-stamped


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

dammmmm those gold centers r niccccccce r u selln those 2


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:58 AM~16917259
> *dammmmm those gold centers r niccccccce r u selln those 2
> *


na there on my lady car im hooking it up for her airebags and paint


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:01 PM~16917279
> *na there on my lady car im hooking it up for her airebags and paint
> *


thats whats up. what kind of ride is it bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 12:03 PM~16917293
> *thats whats up. what kind of ride is it bro
> *


78 cutlass its going magenta and white


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 17 2010, 11:19 AM~16916333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you bought the other one you can regear yours and sell it.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:06 PM~16917318
> *78 cutlass its going magenta and white
> *


helll ya those r bad ass body styles i have a 78 to if u click on my screen name the pic of it will show up on the right :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16917339
> *helll ya those r bad ass body styles i have a 78 to if u click on my screen name the pic of it will show up on the right  :biggrin:
> *


that shits killing um nice ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16917336
> *You too bro. We gonna see ya in denver this year?
> Since you bought the other one you can regear yours and sell it.
> *


ya bro i plan on it im try 2 get my ride done by then hopefully :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 01:12 PM~16917368
> *ya bro i plan on it im try 2 get my ride done by then hopefully  :dunno:
> *


Thats wuts up. Wut you gotta get done?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16917339
> *helll ya those r bad ass body styles i have a 78 to if u click on my screen name the pic of it will show up on the right  :biggrin:
> *


did you build it?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 01:11 PM~16917358
> *that shits killing um nice ride homie! :thumbsup:
> *


I like your grand prix homie. Nice meetin ya by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:11 PM~16917358
> *that shits killing um nice ride homie! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot homie i appreicate it


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:15 PM~16917387
> *I like your grand prix homie. Nice meetin ya by the way.  :biggrin:
> *


right on bro thanks im going to repaint it


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:14 PM~16917380
> *Thats wuts up. Wut you gotta get done?
> *


im doin the 90 thing to it nw, paint, and lifts :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Mar 17 2010, 01:16 PM~16917394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the miracle im tryin to pull off by summer too, minus the 90d out thing. :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:14 PM~16917382
> *did you build it?
> *


me and my pops built it a while back in the 90's then he passed away but ima start bustn out its summer


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:22 PM~16917451
> *Why? Looks sick as is. Im a sucker for some nicely done leafing.  :biggrin:
> Thats the miracle im tryin to pull off by summer too, minus the 90d out thing.  :happysad:
> *


i dont like the gold flake gong to re leaf it probably leaf my ladys cutlass to


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 12:23 PM~16917461
> *me and my pops built it a while back in the 90's then he passed away but ima start bustn out its summer
> *


respect hard work and it shows brotha! that fo sho!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:22 PM~16917451
> *Why? Looks sick as is. Im a sucker for some nicely done leafing.  :biggrin:
> Thats the miracle im tryin to pull off by summer too, minus the 90d out thing.  :happysad:
> *


yup yup if i could pull it off by then a miracle is a good word 4it lol


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:26 PM~16917494
> *respect hard work and it shows brotha! that fo sho!
> *


yup the same here and thanks


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 01:29 PM~16917531
> *yup yup if i could pull it off by then a miracle is a good word 4it lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 01:25 PM~16917479
> *i dont like the gold flake gong to re leaf it probably leaf my ladys cutlass to
> *


When are you gonna releaf it??? I wanna go up there when you do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2010, 01:00 PM~16917813
> *When are you gonna releaf it??? I wanna go up there when you do!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ill let you know homie easiest shit homie i dont know why people charge so much.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2010, 02:00 PM~16917813
> *When are you gonna releaf it??? I wanna go up there when you do!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 ...I wanna learn dat chit :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

its all in your fine line tape.hardest thing to do is to think of your design you want after that all down hill. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16917865
> *ill let you know homie easiest shit homie i dont know why people charge so much.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:11 PM~16917922
> *its all in your fine line tape.hardest thing to do is to think of your design you want after that all down hill. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

roy did you see my wheels?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:14 PM~16917948
> *roy did you see my wheels?
> *


Yes I did....very nice...you got one hell of a collection homie :thumbsup:
I'm looking for some Triples like mine but 72's :happysad: 
I think a Gold dish would be way too hard to take care of as much as I drive


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:16 PM~16917963
> *Yes I did....very nice...you got one hell of a collection homie :thumbsup:
> I'm looking for some Triples like mine but 72's :happysad:
> I think a Gold dish would be way too hard to take care of as much as I drive
> *


my prix is a every day rider


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:17 PM~16917975
> *my prix is a every day rider
> *


So you gonna trade me your 5 for my 4? :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16917865
> *ill let you know homie easiest shit homie i dont know why people charge so much.
> *


x3 I wanna check that out!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:28 PM~16918081
> *So you gonna trade me your 5 for my 4? :cheesy:
> *


no but i will give you my 8 for your 3!LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:39 PM~16918176
> *no but i will give you my 8 for your 3!LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:39 PM~16918176
> *no but i will give you my 8 for your 3!LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 12:38 PM~16917616
> *:yes:
> *


well good luck homie 2 ur build ur gna have 2 post pics when ur done :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2010, 01:39 PM~16918176
> *no but i will give you my 8 for your 3!LOL
> *


lol


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

:wave: :wave: 
Sup Colo!!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 17 2010, 04:10 PM~16918914
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Sup Colo!!?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy WTW/ST.Paddy's day everyone
Stay safe and watch out for them Chotas,they'll be out tonight


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que onda Marcos :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 17 2010, 05:29 PM~16920090
> *Que onda Marcos :wave:
> *


Que dices Paul!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LIKE THAT AVATAR RAG :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good my brothers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 17 2010, 12:11 PM~16916840
> *hell yea i had 2 pairs, some 88s and these boulavard 100s but the 88s went in a trade i did a couple years back :banghead:
> *


u mean my old daytons lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BEER! :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 03:04 PM~16918333
> *well good luck homie 2 ur build ur gna have 2 post pics when ur done  :thumbsup:
> *


You too homie, post some up of wut you have goin sometime. I been tryin to make some progress so i can post progress pics, just tryin to get my schedule and weather to cooperate! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 11:28 AM~16916417
> *naw bro not at all. what bout u
> *



JUST THE VERT, STOP BY MY HOUSE WHEN EVER YOU GET SOME TIME


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 17 2010, 06:26 PM~16920608
> *u mean my old daytons lol
> *




the 88s :yes: so u get a :twak: 












lol j/p


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 17 2010, 09:45 PM~16922378
> *the 88s :yes: so u get a  :twak:
> lol j/p
> *


fawker :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16921590
> *JUST THE VERT, STOP BY MY HOUSE WHEN EVER YOU GET SOME TIME
> *


 k that sounds ku i will bro but i dont know where u live hit me up with ur address


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 17 2010, 07:38 PM~16921419
> *You too homie, post some up of wut you have goin sometime. I been tryin to make some progress so i can post progress pics, just tryin to get my schedule and weather to cooperate! :biggrin:
> *


i will homie ill post sum pics up when i get sumtyme. and ya i hear u on that 1. what kind of ride u workn on


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, impala63
WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

woooohoooooooo I got my motor put back in today so I have to finish all the odds and ends I can feel that steering wheel in my hand already


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16923937
> *woooohoooooooo I got my motor put back in today so I have to finish all the odds and ends I can feel that steering wheel in my hand already
> *


nice job Larry


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16923937
> *woooohoooooooo I got my motor put back in today so I have to finish all the odds and ends I can feel that steering wheel in my hand already
> *


rite on bro thats good 2 hear :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Mar 17 2010, 11:57 PM~16923946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww man it's a big relief I just hope the rest goes smoothly it has been so far it's just I"m noticing a bunch of half ass clown shit, like the starter was cracked the radiator has jb weld but a new radiator is always good..


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:14 PM~16924094
> *I'm trying to hit that picnic on the 24th in this car :biggrin:
> 
> aww man it's a big relief I just hope the rest goes smoothly it has been so far it's just I"m noticing a bunch of half ass clown shit, like the starter was cracked the radiator has jb weld but a new radiator is always good..
> *


thats good ya i hope the rest goes smoothly 4u 2 bro. thats what sucks bout buyn rides u dont know what the previous ower done 2it until u have 2 dig down into it and c


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 12:21 AM~16924171
> *thats good ya i hope the rest goes smoothly 4u 2 bro. thats what sucks bout buyn rides u dont know what the previous ower done 2it until u have 2 dig down into it and c
> *


yeah thats true


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought this ride was sold??

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1649248461.html


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 17 2010, 11:29 PM~16923699
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, impala63
> WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


Not much slick.Hows life down in Utah? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Another long day of work...have a great day Familia! Snow coming tomorrow!! :uh:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:guns: :guns: damn snow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:56 PM~16923937
> *woooohoooooooo I got my motor put back in today so I have to finish all the odds and ends I can feel that steering wheel in my hand already
> *


Good to hear Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2010, 10:58 PM~16923259
> *i will homie ill post sum pics up when i get sumtyme. and ya i hear u on that 1. what kind of ride u workn on
> *


a 72 ford ltd. Somethin a lil different for CO. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2010, 11:56 PM~16923937
> *woooohoooooooo I got my motor put back in today so I have to finish all the odds and ends I can feel that steering wheel in my hand already
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: 

Wut up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 09:22 AM~16925968
> *a 72 ford ltd. Somethin a lil different for CO.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They are selling Adams 64 on the CLA site :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 17 2010, 06:22 PM~16920571
> *wuz good my brothers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: 


*]# one in da streetz and # one in your heartz[/COLOR]*


You brought it back :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 AM~16926396
> *:wave:  :wave:
> ]# one in da streetz and # one in your heartz[/COLOR]
> You  brought it back :cheesy:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well did ok last night for WTW
191 221 and a 206
Thanks to this


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 09:20 AM~16926444
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:03 AM~16926783
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2010, 01:02 AM~16924631
> *yeah thats true
> *


well cant wait till u get her back on the road again ur gonna have 2 post sum pics when ur done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 11:10 AM~16926821
> *Whats up fucker. :biggrin:
> *


Just got home from Denver!!! Whut the fuck is up wit' you???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 18 2010, 09:48 AM~16926665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I must have missed the hole conversation on this topic what the fuck is going on here??


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:11 AM~16926828
> *Just got home from Denver!!! Whut the fuck is up wit' you???
> *


Just jumped on this shit real quick to see whats new on this shit :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 11:12 AM~16926836
> *I must have missed the hole conversation on this topic what the fuck is going on here??
> *


Ty is "#1 in the streets & #1 in your hearts"!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 08:22 AM~16925968
> *a 72 ford ltd. Somethin a lil different for CO.  :biggrin:
> *


thats ku bro i like them body style of ford from back then


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 09:25 AM~16926488
> *Well did ok last night for WTW
> 191 221 and a 206
> Thanks to this
> ...


nice that looks good :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16926849
> *Just jumped on this shit real quick to see whats new on this shit  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent back fucker!!! :angry:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

pm sent back fucker!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

whats up fes how u doin homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 11:23 AM~16926948
> *pm sent back fucker!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


We can go back and forth all day but you know the truth!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 11:23 AM~16926953
> *whats up fes how u doin homie
> *


jus chillin' homie how have you guys been? You guys still got the shop I went to that day?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16926968
> *jus chillin' homie how have you guys been? You guys still got the shop I went to that day?
> *


thats whats up. ya i still go down there and help out my cuzn n stuff they been real busy but ive been doin a bunch of other side jobs 2 1 of my partneers does sum paint and body so ive been helpn doin that 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 11:30 AM~16927004
> *thats whats up. ya i still go down there and help out my cuzn n stuff they been real busy but ive been doin a bunch of other side jobs 2 1 of my partneers does sum paint and body so ive been helpn doin that 2
> *


cool you seem to be stayin' busy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:35 AM~16927050
> *cool you seem to be stayin' busy!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ya kinda lol. so did u ever use them ko's i sold u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16927132
> *ya kinda lol. so did u ever use them ko's i sold u
> *


No not yet, still got them though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:46 AM~16927171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>





















Is that a <span style=\'color:red\'>*KIRBY*?
:wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 10:51 AM~16927211
> *NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> Is that a <span style=\'color:red\'>KIRBY?
> :wow:
> *


i was thinking the same thing lol nice rims fes

whats up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 11:51 AM~16927211
> *NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> Is that a <span style=\'color:red\'>KIRBY?
> :wow:
> *


yeah unfortunately!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:53 AM~16927219
> *i was thinking the same thing lol nice rims fes
> 
> whats up CO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:53 AM~16927222
> *yeah unfortunately!!!  :biggrin:
> *


unfortunately?? :dunno:
Wanna sell it?
I got $50 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 11:54 AM~16927227
> *unfortunately?? :dunno:
> Wanna sell it?
> I got $50 :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: I just don't see the big deal about them!!! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:56 AM~16927243
> *:nono: I just don't see the big deal about them!!!  :dunno:
> *


Yeah once you buy them you realize you don't use the sander/paint/shampooer and all that other crap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Chuck your title came today


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 10:10 AM~16926821
> *Whats up fucker. :biggrin:
> *



:0 

Wow!!!! You're on LIL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16926244
> *They are selling Adams 64 on the CLA site :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


who's selling it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2010, 12:26 PM~16927495
> *who's selling it?
> *


Denver RO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 12:01 PM~16927285
> *Yeah once you buy them you realize you don't use the sander/paint/shampooer and all that other crap
> *


exactly... used the shampooer once!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16927148
> *No not yet, still got them though!!!
> *


hellll ya nice wheels and nice kirby 2 bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 12:58 PM~16927773
> *hellll ya nice wheels and nice kirby 2 bro lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

dammmm it i dont wana do a tune up on my ride 2day :angry: but owell fuck it i should the weather is nice :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DMV is pretty consistent cuz I got my title today too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 02:19 PM~16928426
> *DMV is pretty consistent cuz I got my title today too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16926244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice kirby. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

is ther any shops in denver that carry lowrider bike parts???


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i received my rocker panel molding 2day 4 my 84 coupe from fedx :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 18 2010, 04:45 PM~16929901
> *is ther any shops in denver that carry lowrider bike parts???
> *


idk bro but let me hit up a couple homies of mine who r into bikes and ill let u know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 03:38 PM~16928956
> *:wow:
> :biggrin:
> Nice kirby.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16929901
> *is ther any shops in denver that carry lowrider bike parts???
> *



Dragon Lowriders off of Sante Fe drive in Denver

http://mtbike.mountainzone.com/bikeshops/d....asp?bid=487345

or hit up Anson, I think he has some parts he may part with.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I saw this today..... Crushin Game Colorado's finest car club :dunno: 







:dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16930235
> *I saw this today..... Crushin Game Colorado's finest car club  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: them boys aint crusing nothin who ever they are :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16929901
> *is ther any shops in denver that carry lowrider bike parts???
> *


I got a few parts im tryin to sell. Wut you need?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, DREW199


whats up drew


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

weres chuck at?? :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 18 2010, 07:15 PM~16930626
> *weres chuck at?? :dunno:
> *



im here :wave:


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR SOME CARS IN COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Mar 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16930704
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME CARS IN COLORADO
> *



keep lookin bRO im sure you will find somethin


----------



## DREW199 (Nov 29, 2008)

MAYBE SOMEONE WILL WANT TO TRADE FOR A CBR100RR


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Mar 18 2010, 07:27 PM~16930737
> *MAYBE SOMEONE WILL WANT TO TRADE FOR A CBR100RR
> *



firmex has a nice 64 that he might want to trade lol just jokin goodtimer!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Mar 18 2010, 06:23 PM~16930704
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME CARS IN COLORADO
> *


How much your trying to spend..... there's a 64 and a 63 rag and i got a cheap 77 merc,


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 18 2010, 07:45 PM~16930928
> *How much your trying to spend..... there's a 64 and a 63 rag and i got a cheap 77 merc,
> *



who has the rags for sale?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 18 2010, 06:48 PM~16930979
> *who has the rags for sale?
> *


Roy :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREW199_@Mar 18 2010, 07:27 PM~16930737
> *MAYBE SOMEONE WILL WANT TO TRADE FOR A CBR100RR
> *



Pics of the bike?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 18 2010, 07:45 PM~16930928
> *How much your trying to spend..... there's a 64 and a 63 rag and i got a cheap 77 merc,
> *


  why you sellin the Merc?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREW199+Mar 18 2010, 06:27 PM~16930737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16931264
> *Post pics
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



its a clean bike bro never been dropped or abused


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 18 2010, 05:17 AM~16925104
> *Not much slick.Hows life down in Utah? :biggrin:
> *


NICE WEATHER, WILL BE TIME TO BE IN THEM STREETS SOON


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

dragon lowrider bikes is closed


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16926850
> *Ty is "#1 in the streets & #1 in your hearts"!!!
> *


ur mr funny guy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16931688
> *dragon lowrider bikes is closed
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16916587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 18 2010, 07:21 PM~16931355
> *its  a clean bike bro never been dropped or abused
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co'


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16932004
> *wuz good Co'
> *



What's good homie? Did you get the leafing done?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16932060
> *What's good homie? Did you get the leafing done?
> *


he was to come tomorrow but the weather keep fawking up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 09:25 PM~16932118
> *he was to come tomorrow but the weather keep fawking up
> *


  


Boooooooooooo......that sux ! Phukin CO weather!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

so im going to delay it tell mid april and just finish the rest of the car


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16932142
> *
> Boooooooooooo......that sux ! Phukin CO weather!
> *


you ever find what was wrong wit ur ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 09:35 PM~16932235
> *you ever find what was wrong wit ur ride
> *



The alarm was still hooked up and draining the battery. Have to rewire a ton of stuff.

What all do you have left on your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16932223
> *so im going to delay it tell mid april and just finish the rest of the car
> *


Come on *Mr.Colorado*
You gotta but out hard for Cinco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16932327
> *what up Ceez
> *


Relaxin...how are u?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16932286
> *The alarm was still hooked up and draining the battery. Have to rewire a ton of stuff.
> 
> What all do you have left on your ride?
> *


the inside is being done now im sending my a-arms for chrome this week got some hydro parts showing up tomorrow and just getting the motor running now real not much


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 01:14 PM~16927399
> *Hey Chuck your title came today
> *


  

I will have to get down there soon.

The car took a shit on me yesterday, it won't run for shit. I will change the plugs on saturday to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16932294
> *Come on Mr.Colorado
> You gotta but out hard for Cinco
> *


oh i will homie not going to stop working on da ride just cant get leafed till mid april i will be at da bbq


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 09:43 PM~16932346
> *Relaxin...how are u?
> *


what bout that 72


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 09:55 PM~16932514
> *what bout that 72
> *



Its on hold for now. Wanna help fellow club members try and get their cars up and runnin by this summer. 

Since I got the Cutty to play with this season, I will take a lil more time on the Imp. 

Who's chroming your A Arms. I have some Caprice A Arms I'm wanting to do.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 10:01 PM~16932585
> *Its on hold for now. Wanna help fellow club members try and get their cars up and runnin by this summer.
> 
> Since I got the Cutty to play with this season, I will take a lil more time on the Imp.
> ...


big rich in cali is chroming mine


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up fesboogie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 10:54 PM~16933240
> *wuz up fesboogie
> *


Whut Up!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's right Just got off the phone with Fes Boogie, They just booked my flight out to Colorado spring,CO on April 24th for Colorado's first picnic of the year! I will be there filming the Hop and the street riding! last year you guys came out and did your thing lets do it bigger this year! So come on out Colorado Riders and all other riders and hang out with me and put it down for you City! *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 05:22 PM~16930166
> *Dragon Lowriders off of Sante Fe drive in Denver
> 
> http://mtbike.mountainzone.com/bikeshops/d....asp?bid=487345
> ...


try lowriderhouse.com its a guy from mid west customs in denver he has everything you might need
hes on the cla website too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16933316
> *Man! That's right Just got off the phone with Fes Boogie, They just booked my flight out to Colorado spring,CO on April 24th for Colorado's first picnic of the year! I will be there filming the Hop and the street riding! last year you guys came out and did your thing lets do it bigger this year! So come on out Colorado Riders and all other riders and hang out with me and put it down for you City!
> *


 :biggrin:  yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16931750
> *ur mr funny guy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up homies.. hows the co doing tonight?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16933316
> *Man! That's right Just got off the phone with Fes Boogie, They just booked my flight out to Colorado spring,CO on April 24th for Colorado's first picnic of the year! I will be there filming the Hop and the street riding! last year you guys came out and did your thing lets do it bigger this year! So come on out Colorado Riders and all other riders and hang out with me and put it down for you City!
> *


u allready kno itz on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16933391
> *whats up homies.. hows the co doing tonight?
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532266
Bump the topic up when your in Lowrider General too!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

if that post be roll'n dont get u going then i dont know what would :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16933402
> *:wave:
> *


whats good fes and the rest ogf the soco brothas ...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:17 PM~16933448
> *whats good fes and the rest ogf the soco brothas ...
> *


wuz good homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:17 PM~16933448
> *whats good fes and the rest ogf the soco brothas ...
> *


Not much jus' chillin' it got windy and cold as hell outside!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

now im ready do do this thang


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"# one in the streets and # one in your hearts"


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:20 PM~16933481
> *Not much jus' chillin' it got windy and cold as hell outside!!!
> *


that snow going that sucks for me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:20 PM~16933490
> *now im ready do do this thang
> *


  Lite a fire or something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:21 PM~16933501
> *"# one in the streets and # one in your hearts"
> *


as long as you know dawg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16933514
> *as long as you know dawg
> *


Well you're gonna have to prove it though dogg!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:23 PM~16933525
> *Well you're gonna have to prove it though dogg!!!
> *


im gonna have that pin striped on my ride lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:24 PM~16933533
> *im gonna have that pin striped on my ride lol
> *


 :biggrin:  I'll believe it when I see it!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:25 PM~16933551
> *:biggrin:   I'll believe it when I see it!!!
> *


u think that is to much


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

hell yeah its cold i have to go back to work in a few its sucks out there... hope its not as bad as they say


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:27 PM~16933568
> *hell yeah its cold i have to go back to work in a few its sucks out there... hope its not as bad as they say
> *


How bad is it suppose to get???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:27 PM~16933564
> *u think that is to much
> *


 :dunno: itz classic though!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:28 PM~16933578
> *How bad is it suppose to get???
> *


last i heard a ft or so...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:28 PM~16933587
> *:dunno: itz classic though!!!
> *


so i should do it then


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:29 PM~16933597
> *last i heard a ft or so...
> *


 :wow: :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:30 PM~16933601
> *so i should do it then
> *


If you want to!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:31 PM~16933620
> *If you want to!!!
> *


would u do it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, theonenonly, gottie, MEMORIESCC
:wave: You guys should bring something out for the picnic April 24th!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:32 PM~16933638
> *would u do it
> *


If it was my sayin' yes!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:34 PM~16933650
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, theonenonly, gottie, MEMORIESCC
> :wave: You guys should bring something out for the picnic April 24th!!!  :biggrin:
> *


what picnic if use dont mind me askn :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 11:38 PM~16933701
> *what picnic if use dont mind me askn :biggrin:
> *


April 24th in Colorado Springs... Memorial Park


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:35 PM~16933655
> *If it was my sayin' yes!!!
> *


i have been thinking bout it for da last week i gonna do just wanted know if i would be coo to some think like that :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16933723
> *i have been thinking bout it for da last week i gonna do just wanted know if i would be coo to some think like that :thumbsup:
> *


Just do whatever you want as long as it stays within' the guidelines we need to stick to, it's your car and you gotta do it your way... fuck what anyone says!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16933717
> *April 24th in Colorado Springs... Memorial Park
> *


mybad i just seen it on the last page. but whats the tymes gna b


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

can wait till that weekend going to be off the hook
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 11:42 PM~16933760
> *mybad i just seen it on the last page. but whats the tymes gna b
> *


noon till whenever I believe!!! :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:47 PM~16933814
> *can wait till that weekend going to be off the hook
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16931688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This gonna be a fun summer!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16933856
> *Thats wut i thought. Went by there a couple months ago and seen a diferent business.
> :biggrin:  This gonna be a fun summer!!!
> *


i got a shirt for you.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

cant wait to see every one come out :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 11:50 PM~16933856
> *Thats wut i thought. Went by there a couple months ago and seen a diferent business.
> :biggrin:  This gonna be a fun summer!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 18 2010, 11:51 PM~16933866
> *i got a shirt for you.
> *


 :cheesy: I been waiting and goin :run: especially at the cla meeting! Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 18 2010, 11:51 PM~16933869
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up homie!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16933946
> *ttt
> *


Fix your signature itz spelled April!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:58 PM~16933965
> *Fix your signature itz spelled April!!!
> *


thanks for catching that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 19 2010, 12:00 AM~16933991
> *thanks for catching that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodnite CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16934004
> *Goodnite CO!
> *


laterz bro!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 12:02 AM~16934008
> *laterz bro!!!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:49 PM~16933834
> *noon till whenever I believe!!!  :dunno:
> *


nice thats whats up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 12:07 AM~16934051
> *nice thats whats up
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16934004
> *Goodnite CO!
> *


later bro


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16934059
> *
> *


ill keep posted and c whats gna happen ill try 2make plans 2 head up 2 the picnic and i could finally meet up with all use homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 12:12 AM~16934099
> *ill keep posted and c whats gna happen ill try 2make plans 2 head up 2 the picnic and i could finally meet up with all use homies
> *


  should be alot of fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16934103
> * should be alot of fun!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ya it sounds fun :cheesy: and plus i think that would b ku 2start the summer off with a picnic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 12:16 AM~16934128
> *ya it sounds fun  :cheesy:  and plus i think that would b ku 2start the summer off with a picnic
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16934103
> * should be alot of fun!!!  :biggrin:
> *


or monte...or cutty... or...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2010, 12:19 AM~16934158
> *or monte...or cutty... or...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Laterz LIL!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 11:32 PM~16934244
> *Laterz LIL!!!
> *


laters bro....


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

im out 2...... :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Wow after lookin back a few pages and seein what everyone is sayin. I am ready to show the world what Colorado has to offer! Thanks for all the love and support Colorado!!!! LETS DO THIS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16933316
> *Man! That's right Just got off the phone with Fes Boogie, They just booked my flight out to Colorado spring,CO on April 24th for Colorado's first picnic of the year! I will be there filming the Hop and the street riding! last year you guys came out and did your thing lets do it bigger this year! So come on out Colorado Riders and all other riders and hang out with me and put it down for you City!
> *



:thumbsup: 

Already have that weekend off!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16931101
> *Roy  :0
> *




he wont sell it


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: have a good day co riders


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 18 2010, 06:00 PM~16930484
> *I got a few parts im tryin to sell. Wut you need?
> *


jus anything really mostly chrome twisted parts


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :wave: :wave: 

April 24th is comin soon!!!! Should be a good BBQ/Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 19 2010, 01:10 AM~16934608
> *Wow after lookin back a few pages and seein what everyone is sayin. I am ready to show the world what Colorado has to offer! Thanks for all the love and support Colorado!!!! LETS DO THIS!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CO?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2010, 10:23 PM~16933525
> *Well you're gonna have to prove it though dogg!!!
> *



:yes: 

Get it done Tyrone, aka Mr. Colorado :happysad: 

Show em what Mr. Colorado's all about :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2010, 06:53 AM~16935351
> *whats good CO?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16933533
> *im gonna have that pin striped on my ride lol
> *




:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan,no work today bro?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

72 Spoke All Chrome non stamped Daytons For sale! Hit me up!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2010, 07:11 PM~16931234
> *  why you sellin the Merc?
> *


Im going away for 3 years :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! and damn Paul 3years :wow: Where you headed?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 07:45 AM~16935683
> *Whutz Good CO!!! and damn Paul 3years  :wow: Where you headed?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 19 2010, 08:46 AM~16935687
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Paso Brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, Chapo, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
Whut Up Chapo & Cippie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16935781
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: fesboogie, Chapo, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> Whut Up Chapo & Cippie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Just here at work! and u?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, Chapo*


What up Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

And just like that Chapo's gone :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 AM~16935763
> *Que Paso Brother!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Aqui trabajando!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 09:06 AM~16935845
> *Just here at work! and u?
> *


Not much just watching this snow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 19 2010, 09:09 AM~16935861
> *Aqui trabajando!!!!
> *


obviously not busy!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 07:16 AM~16935471
> *72 Spoke All Chrome non stamped Daytons For sale!  Hit me up!
> *


13s? what you askin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn all this cold weather brings everybody back to lil! What are you doin up so early wedo


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 19 2010, 09:17 AM~16935940
> *13s? what you askin
> *


ya 13's would like to get 700.00. But taking offers


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 09:17 AM~16935948
> *Damn all this cold weather brings everybody back to lil! What are you doin up so early wedo
> *



Im always up this early now. Im just getting ready to dip to my moms crib to help her out since shes been sicc. You see there sellin ASS swipes ride. I wonder if either one of us will see what he owes us out of it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 19 2010, 09:18 AM~16935956
> *What up co :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up... Another busy one at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16935964
> *ya 13's would like to get 700.00. But taking offers
> *


Money talks though! So if interested hit me up!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16935969
> *Im always up this early now. Im just getting ready to dip to my moms crib to help her out since shes been sicc. You see there sellin ASS swipes ride. I wonder if either one of us will see what he owes us out of it?
> *


Lol what are they askin for it


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 09:23 AM~16935999
> *Lol what are they askin for it
> *


$7,000


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:24 AM~16936007
> *$7,000
> *


Damn that's cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16935964
> *ya 13's would like to get 700.00. But taking offers
> *


Good price :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 09:24 AM~16936013
> *Damn that's cheap
> *



yeah, i wonder if he knows they are selling it or not.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> yeah, i wonder if he knows they are selling it or not.
> [/quot. I bet not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 09:22 AM~16935987
> *Money talks though! So if interested hit me up!
> *


Any curbies,rash,tires,knockoffs,or adapters?
Pictures?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 08:41 AM~16936188
> *Any curbies,rash,tires,knockoffs,or adapters?
> Pictures?
> *


x2


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> > yeah, i wonder if he knows they are selling it or not.
> > [/quot. I bet not
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:43 AM~16936207
> *Well i dont know about you but im still gonna try to get my money out of it. I still have every PM and e mail we exchanged. I have more then enough proof. Now the question is is who ever is selling it going to be stand up enough to do the right thing and break me off?
> *


Unless they got it from his ol lady or something for super cheap and just trying to make a few stacks on it.
Anyways hopefully you get what is owed to you bro.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 09:45 AM~16936238
> *Unless they got it from his ol lady or something for super cheap and just trying to make a few stacks on it.
> Anyways hopefully you get what is owed to you bro.
> *



No doubt. I know that its a long shot that i will ever see any of that money again but i gotta try. The whole situation was just dirty the way he did me. If his old lady is selling it out from under him thats just Karma i guess. But if Denver RO is selling it with his permission knowing what he did to a club brother and not doing anything to make it right. What can i say.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:50 AM~16936290
> *No doubt. I know that its a long shot that i will ever see any of that money again but i gotta try. The whole situation was just dirty the way he did me. If his old lady is selling it out from under him thats just Karma i guess. But if Denver RO is selling it with his permission knowing what he did to a club brother and not doing anything to make it right. What can i say.
> *


this whole situation sucks homie...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16936188
> *Any curbies,rash,tires,knockoffs,or adapters?
> Pictures?
> *


There the one off my lac. Ill take some pics. a little road rash from three wheelin. new tires, complete wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:50 AM~16936290
> *No doubt. I know that its a long shot that i will ever see any of that money again but i gotta try. The whole situation was just dirty the way he did me. If his old lady is selling it out from under him thats just Karma i guess. But if Denver RO is selling it with his permission knowing what he did to a club brother and not doing anything to make it right. What can i say.
> *


I'm sure if Denver RO is selling it for him you should be entitled to yours.
Great Club and values are strong :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 09:50 AM~16936290
> *No doubt. I know that its a long shot that i will ever see any of that money again but i gotta try. The whole situation was just dirty the way he did me. If his old lady is selling it out from under him thats just Karma i guess. But if Denver RO is selling it with his permission knowing what he did to a club brother and not doing anything to make it right. What can i say.
> *


He didnt talk to the those guys so I'm sure its his lady who is wanting to sell it bRO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:04 AM~16936416
> *I'm sure if Denver RO is selling it for him you should be entitled to yours.
> Great Club and values are strong :thumbsup:
> *


Well i sent a message to J.R from Denver RO on the CLA website letting him know whats up so we will see.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:07 AM~16936434
> *He didnt talk to the those guys so I'm sure its his lady who is wanting to sell it bRO
> *


He don't sound like he wants to sell it, in his letters atleast... :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 19 2010, 10:07 AM~16936436
> *Well i sent a message to J.R from Denver RO on the CLA website letting him know whats up so we will see.
> *


Jesse is the denver prez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is RO making it to the picnic again this year Chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:11 AM~16936468
> *So is RO making it to the picnic again this year Chuck?
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:11 AM~16936468
> *So is RO making it to the picnic again this year Chuck?
> *


I'm sure we will have a couple big bbqs again, our previous bbqs we have had we good turnouts thanks to everyone who came


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

DAMN WEATHER I GOT A FOOT OF SNOW AND STILL SNOWING ROADS ARE CLOSE SO I WONT BE HEADING TO SPRINGS THIS WEEKEND. I'LL BE THER NEXT SATURDAY FOR SURE.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 19 2010, 10:19 AM~16936515
> *DAMN WEATHER I GOT A FOOT OF SNOW AND STILL SNOWING ROADS ARE CLOSE SO I WONT BE HEADING TO SPRINGS THIS WEEKEND. I'LL BE THER NEXT SATURDAY FOR SURE.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:19 AM~16936513
> *I'm sure we will have a couple big bbqs again, our previous bbqs we have had we good turnouts thanks to everyone who came
> *


Hell yeah I can't wait for another pueblo BBQ!!!
You guys coming up on the 24th?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm pulling double shifts in the garage to make it to that picnic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16936560
> *Hell yeah I can't wait for another pueblo BBQ!!!
> You guys coming up on the 24th?
> *


yeah the Pueblo bbq's were the shit is the Springs gonna come correct? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16936563
> *I'm pulling double shifts in the garage to make it to that picnic :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah Larry :thumbsup:






Can't wait to see the first working G-body rag in CO :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:27 AM~16936571
> *Fuck yeah Larry :thumbsup:
> Can't wait to see the first working G-body rag in CO  :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah trying to make small history over here :cheesy: MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16936567
> *yeah the Pueblo bbq's were the shit is the Springs gonna come correct? :biggrin:
> *


We're trying bro
I wish I was employed i could at least guarantee a few things but I'm sure the Springs will come together and make this event Memorial :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got some new shit for my ride just waiting to be put on I just got to finish the mechanical aspect of it..next week for sure is gonna be a good week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:29 AM~16936590
> *I got some new shit for my ride just waiting to be put on I just got to finish the mechanical aspect of it..next week for sure is gonna be a good week
> *


Big ups bro you really put in OT on that ride lately


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16936560
> *Hell yeah I can't wait for another pueblo BBQ!!!
> You guys coming up on the 24th?
> *


Yea bRO we will be there! Once we figure out some dates they will be posted on lil


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:30 AM~16936592
> *Big ups bro you really put in OT on that ride lately
> *


I've owned it like 2 weeks yesterday I think and I already pulled the motor and trans and dropped the frame out threw another frame on it.I swapped transmissions and I changed up some engine stuff here and there.I had to fix the starter,I have new euro headlights here,weather stripping where the window meets the roof a new alpine stereo some gold hex knockoffs and half of my bumper kit is here so I think I've done alot in two weeks.The motor is back in it as of wednesday as well but I already said that


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16936567
> *yeah the Pueblo bbq's were the shit is the Springs gonna come correct? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:33 AM~16936616
> *Yea bRO we will be there! Once we figure out some dates they will be posted on lil
> *


:thumbsup:

You guys look like you are on track to be busting out soon



Can't wait to see some of the rides :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:33 AM~16936616
> *Yea bRO we will be there! Once we figure out some dates they will be posted on lil
> *


I can't wait you know me and a friend were talking the other day and Pueblo has always been a lowrider town thats the conclusion we came up with :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

all this talk what happin to lowridein for the love fuk the fame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936629
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You guys look like you are on track to be busting out soon
> ...


it seems like everyone is stepping it up I'm wondering if I can keep up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936635
> *all this talk what happin to lowridein for the love fuk the fame
> *


I want it all :0 :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:uh: Oh no! Sounds like another Colorado topic Baller Contest! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:34 AM~16936622
> *I've owned it like 2 weeks yesterday I think and I already pulled the motor and trans and dropped the frame out threw another frame on it.I swapped transmissions and I changed up some engine stuff here and there.I had to fix the starter,I have new euro headlights here,weather stripping where the window meets the roof a new alpine stereo some gold hex knockoffs and half of my bumper kit is here so I think I've done alot in two weeks.The motor is back in it as of wednesday as well but I already said that
> *


 :wow: 
that's some serious dedication and work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16936643
> *:uh: Oh no! Sounds like another Colorado topic Baller Contest! LOL
> *


how you figure?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936635
> *all this talk what happin to lowridein for the love fuk the fame
> *


LOVE IS THERE!!! THE FAME JUST HAPPENS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16936643
> *:uh: Oh no! Sounds like another Colorado topic Baller Contest! LOL
> *


you already won were trying for 4-5 place over here :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936639
> *it seems like everyone is stepping it up I'm wondering if I can keep up
> *


I know .....I been on idle for a straight year :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16936655
> *LOVE IS THERE!!! THE FAME JUST HAPPENS!! :biggrin:
> *


exactly all you can do is embrace it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936632
> *I can't wait you know me and a friend were talking the other day and Pueblo has always been a lowrider town thats the conclusion we came up with :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936632
> *I can't wait you know me and a friend were talking the other day and Pueblo has always been a lowrider town thats the conclusion we came up with :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16936658
> *I know .....I been on idle for a straight year :happysad:
> *


yeah but you rolling a vert 63.. MH got a couple of things going on so we'll see what happens


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16936650
> *how you figure?
> *


Everybody in here always complains bout how broke they are but always buying new cars and stuff fortheir cars!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:39 AM~16936670
> *Everybody in here always complains bout how broke they are but always buying new cars and stuff fortheir cars!
> *


thats why were broke :cheesy: but you right Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16936657
> *you already won were trying for 4-5 place over here :biggrin:
> *


All i got is a caddy pre built and a 99 Suburban financed! I live in a trailer court and have no garage! Im not even in the top 20!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16936629
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You guys look like you are on track to be busting out soon
> ...


My car is still a ways out there, but it looks like ill be riding the bike alot


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16936688
> *All i got is a caddy pre built and a 99 Suburban financed! I live in a trailer court and have no garage!  Im not even in the top 20!!!
> *


Lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16936688
> *All i got is a caddy pre built and a 99 Suburban financed! I live in a trailer court and have no garage!  Im not even in the top 20!!!
> *


But you got skills homie where you can come up quick :thumbsup:
And you did just recently start from scratch again....And came up quick


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:43 AM~16936702
> *Lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But i am ghetto famous! Ive been on T.V. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:43 AM~16936702
> *Lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 that was funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That cruise still on tonight or what Rich?
I got a tube and my Carharts :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:44 AM~16936721
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: But i am ghetto famous! Ive been on T.V.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I seen you were making out with Kita was that a novela?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:43 AM~16936705
> *But you got skills homie where you can come up quick :thumbsup:
> And you did just recently start from scratch again....And came up quick
> *


bROtha I started from rock bottom!!!! A few years ago I didnt even have a daily!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16936692
> *My car is still a ways out there, but it looks like ill be riding the bike alot
> *


what all needs to be done?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16936734
> *bROtha I started from rock bottom!!!! A few years ago I didnt even have a daily!
> *


now you shining


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16936730
> *I seen you were making out with Kita was that a novela?
> *


Just showin some respect!! either way It was still me! What shows have you been in?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:47 AM~16936752
> *Just showin some respect!! either way It was still me! What shows have you been in?! :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you must not watch television then if you don't know where I've been


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no Lie though I met Kita in Denver and he seems like real good people.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:49 AM~16936767
> *you must not watch television then if you don't know where I've been
> *


Let me guess! ON THE BOULEVARD IN LA JUNTA! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:50 AM~16936778
> *no Lie though I met Kita in Denver and he seems like real good people.
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:51 AM~16936782
> *Let me guess! ON THE BOULEVARD IN LA JUNTA! :biggrin:
> *


na man the guy in the bumble bee suit on the spanish channel dog.. I told them to disguise me so I can live two lives like Hannah Montanna though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:52 AM~16936793
> *na man the guy in the bumble bee suit on the spanish channel dog.. I told them to disguise me so I can live two lives like Hannah Montanna though
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:52 AM~16936793
> *na man the guy in the bumble bee suit on the spanish channel dog.. I told them to disguise me so I can live two lives like Hannah Montanna though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought u were the one with the propeller on his hat!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:53 AM~16936801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought u were the one with the propeller on his hat!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 10:53 AM~16936799
> *:wow:
> *


see now I spilled the beans to prove a point and I'm gonna be signing autographs at the picnic on the 24th :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:53 AM~16936801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought u were the one with the propeller on his hat!!!
> *


I play multiple roles like Eddie Murphy haven't you seen how black I am :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16936809
> *see now I spilled the beans to prove a point and I'm gonna be signing autographs at the picnic on the 24th :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: ...and make sure you wear the suit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16936819
> *I play multiple roles like Eddie Murphy haven't you seen how black I am :biggrin:
> *


According to u not as black as I am!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 19 2010, 10:57 AM~16936842
> *:yes: ...and make sure you wear the suit!!!  :roflmao:
> *


oh no now your asking too much, but I can't let my fans down so if you see this fat ol bee coming down the street in a vert then thats me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that was big :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 AM~16936852
> *According to u not as black as I am!
> *


I did say I was Eddie Murphy black your Wesley Snipes black so like turning purple :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:54 AM~16936809
> *see now I spilled the beans to prove a point and I'm gonna be signing autographs at the picnic on the 24th :cheesy:
> *


Ill Trade you an autograph for an autograph since we've known each other since the good ol days! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 AM~16936853
> *oh no now your asking too much, but I can't let my fans down so if you see this fat ol bee coming down the street in a vert then thats me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: we'll be looking forward to it!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:46 AM~16936737
> *what all needs to be done?
> *


Ill post some pics in a bit


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16936862
> *I did say I was Eddie Murphy black your Wesley Snipes black so like turning purple  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fucked up! Your gonna give me a complex and then im gonna have to Donk out the Lac!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:01 AM~16936872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats fucked up! Your gonna give me a complex and then im gonna have to Donk out the Lac!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Mar 19 2010, 11:00 AM~16936865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'm messing with you bro we have known each other for a really long time thats why I kid with you so much  oh and I'm game on that autograph swapping


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:04 AM~16936905
> *You know I'm messing with you bro we have known each other for a really long time thats why I kid with you so much  oh and I'm game on that autograph swapping
> *


 Same here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Avi Larry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:06 AM~16936922
> *Nice Avi Larry :biggrin:
> *


thanx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 11:01 AM~16936870
> *Ill post some pics in a bit
> *


finally some pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:07 AM~16936935
> *finally some pics
> *


Co-signed
About time to see new pics :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so anybody have snow on the ground out there??it's just rain here.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:08 AM~16936947
> *Co-signed
> About time to see new pics :biggrin:
> *


Hmm ill think about it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 11:10 AM~16936971
> *Hmm ill think about it
> *


I knew Roy was gonna ruin that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:11 AM~16936980
> *I knew Roy was gonna ruin that
> *


I got a new pic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16936991
> *I got a new pic :biggrin:
> *


I thought me and Chuck were Motorcycle Buddies :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:14 AM~16937003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody asked for your input MR STETSON HILLS NO JOB BOWL ALL DAY AND CRUISE A 63 VERT IMPALA! OH AND CRAIGSLIST POSTER WHO AINT EVEN TRYIN TO SELL HIS CAR GUY!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

maybe that'll be my new avatar LOL


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937031
> *maybe that'll be my new avatar LOL
> *


If you use it im gonna have to charge you a fee!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937029
> *Nobody asked for your input MR STETSON HILLS NO JOB BOWL ALL DAY AND CRUISE A 63 VERT IMPALA! OH AND CRAIGSLIST POSTER WHO AINT EVEN TRYIN TO SELL HIS CAR GUY!!!!
> *


I lol'd again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937029
> *Nobody asked for your input MR STETSON HILLS NO JOB BOWL ALL DAY AND CRUISE A 63 VERT IMPALA! OH AND CRAIGSLIST POSTER WHO AINT EVEN TRYIN TO SELL HIS CAR GUY!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 
I can feel the love :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937035
> *I lol'd again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937029
> *Nobody asked for your input MR STETSON HILLS NO JOB BOWL ALL DAY AND CRUISE A 63 VERT IMPALA! OH AND CRAIGSLIST POSTER WHO AINT EVEN TRYIN TO SELL HIS CAR GUY!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16937032
> *If you use it im gonna have to charge you a fee!
> *


ROyalty's I understand


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

At least i didn't post the picture of the kiss :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16937038
> *:cheesy:
> I can feel the love :biggrin:
> *


groupe hug at the picnic


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16937038
> *:cheesy:
> I can feel the love :biggrin:
> *


im sure you do while your in your pj's and chopos all day in that big ol house with the 63 in the garage!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16937053
> *im sure you do while your in your pj's and chopos all day in that big ol house with the 63 in the garage!
> *


I'm still in my pj's they almost look like that bumble bee suit though it's like a onezie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16937053
> *im sure you do while your in your pj's and chopos all day in that big ol house with the 63 in the garage!
> *


:scrutinize:
How you know I wear my PJ's Y Chopos all day?
:wow:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16937043
> *At least i didn't post the picture of the kiss :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn Samoans!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16937061
> *I'm still in my pj's they almost look like that bumble bee suit though it's like a onezie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16937064
> *:scrutinize:
> How you know I wear my PJ's Y Chopos all day?
> :wow:
> *


look at the window to the left of you :scrutinize:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16937064
> *:scrutinize:
> How you know I wear my PJ's Y Chopos all day?
> :wow:
> *


Thats what I would wear if I got to stay at home all day!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn everybody split real quick is the feds here or something?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

what up CO. :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, bighomie68, wannabelowrider
FULL HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY MARCH MADNESS :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:22 AM~16937077
> *Thats what I would wear if I got to stay at home all day!!!!
> *


I do....LMAO
My wife talks shit when she sees me at home in some PJ pants or sweat pants 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16937090
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: plague, Pure Perfection, fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, bighomie68, wannabelowrider
> FULL HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY MARCH MADNESS :wow:
> *


it's the snow


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16937094
> *I do....LMAO
> My wife talks shit when she sees me at home in some PJ pants or sweat pants
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


These ones?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:27 AM~16937110
> *These ones?!
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot these! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:27 AM~16937110
> *These ones?!
> 
> 
> ...


Nah but those look comfier :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16937098
> *it's the snow
> *


 :yes: ITS SNOWING AND RAINING DOWN HERE IT SUCKS :banghead:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:29 AM~16937125
> *Nah but those look comfier :biggrin:
> *


I figured they were the same but blue with an LA on them!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 19 2010, 11:30 AM~16937137
> *I figured they were the same but blue with an LA on them!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that's fuckin funny....I do have some furry LA slippers though :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 10:29 AM~16937128
> *:yes:  ITS SNOWING AND RAINING DOWN HERE IT SUCKS  :banghead:
> *


ITS NICE OUT HERE AND HOT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's accumulating here 
I better hurry to the liquor store before my California driving ass can't drive there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 11:36 AM~16937196
> *ITS NICE OUT HERE AND HOT.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

guess that means I have to get dressed


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:40 AM~16937232
> *guess that means I have to get dressed
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16937196
> *ITS NICE OUT HERE AND HOT.
> *


Dam it must b nice  the weather here is wierd it nice 1min and cold the next


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:38 AM~16937215
> *It's accumulating here
> I better hurry to the liquor store before my California driving ass can't drive there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:38 AM~16937215
> *It's accumulating here
> I better hurry to the liquor store before my California driving ass can't drive there
> *



you have lived a few years already and you still dont no how to drive in the snow ROy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:38 AM~16937215
> *It's accumulating here
> I better hurry to the liquor store before my California driving ass can't drive there
> *


Admitting you have a problem is the first step! Its not even noon!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16937269
> *you have lived a few years already and you still dont no how to drive in the snow ROy
> *


Not even with a 4x4
Shit scares the hell outta me :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16937269
> *you have lived a few years already and you still dont no how to drive in the snow ROy
> *


A few years! Hes posted pics of himself here in Colorado in the 90s!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Mar 19 2010, 11:42 AM~16937247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's gonna be sick :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16937281
> *Not even with a 4x4
> Shit scares the hell outta me :happysad:
> *




that sucks when it starts to pile up is when it is fun


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:45 AM~16937293
> *that's gonna be sick :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Mar 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16937277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:47 AM~16937310
> *I don't have a problem
> 
> I buy the liquor .....drink it....get drunk....No problem    :dunno:
> ...



lol i think cip called you out


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16937293
> *that's gonna be sick :thumbsup:
> *


ya its lookn good bro  but how r u gna tell me 2 go by sumtyme and i dont even know where u live lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know shit about snow
When I got some tires for my truck those bishes was for summer driving
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 11:42 AM~16937257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 11:48 AM~16937320
> *ya its lookn good bro   but how r u gna tell me 2 go by sumtyme and i dont even know where u live lol
> *



i thought you did *****!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:49 AM~16937332
> *i thought you did *****!
> *


nope where ur casa at homes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 11:50 AM~16937338
> *nope where ur casa at homes
> *


in the county ill pm you my number in a bit


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 19 2010, 10:51 AM~16937347
> *in the county ill pm you my number in a bit
> *


k ku


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 19 2010, 07:33 AM~16935252
> *jus anything really mostly chrome twisted parts
> *











This is wut i got rite now. Let me know if you want any of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:47 AM~16937310
> *I don't have a problem
> 
> I buy the liquor .....drink it....get drunk....No problem    :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up everybody! :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 19 2010, 12:26 PM~16937566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

he chucc imma pm you take a look at it for me and then call me tonight or answere when i call budy!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16936819
> *I play multiple roles like Eddie Murphy haven't you seen how black I am :biggrin:
> *


you said it urself Larry hahaha. I thought I was dark. I'm a darker shade of brown and ur a lighter shade of black. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16937902
> *you said it urself Larry hahaha.  I thought I was dark.  I'm a darker shade of brown and ur a lighter shade of black. :biggrin:
> *


you blacker than a ma fucka don't even try it you ol crusty looking burnt match..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ROLL'N, curiousdos, *stepurgameup*, sasisneros, MEMORIESCC

Whats good bro hows it going?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 01:26 PM~16937955
> *you blacker than a ma fucka don't even try it you ol crusty looking burnt match..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 12:26 PM~16937955
> *you blacker than a ma fucka don't even try it you ol crusty looking burnt match..
> *


:roflmao::roflmao: just fuckin wit u. I thought it was pretty funny tho.


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 12:28 PM~16937963
> *6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ROLL'N, curiousdos, stepurgameup, sasisneros, MEMORIESCC
> 
> Whats good bro hows it going?
> *


What's really goin on out there Larry? I see you can't sit still with these cars! Yoos a real hustla. Errrthang good over here. Ray laid down last week for 11yrs. That's ruff! Anyways......all is good, hope to see ya this summer as well as all of ya'll!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Mar 19 2010, 01:37 PM~16938040
> *What's really goin on out there Larry? I see you can't sit still with these cars! Yoos a real hustla. Errrthang good over here. Ray laid down last week for 11yrs. That's ruff! Anyways......all is good, hope to see ya this summer as well as all of ya'll!!!
> *


Come down to the picnic with Boulevard Bully :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Mar 19 2010, 01:37 PM~16938040
> *What's really goin on out there Larry? I see you can't sit still with these cars! Yoos a real hustla. Errrthang good over here. Ray laid down last week for 11yrs. That's ruff! Anyways......all is good, hope to see ya this summer as well as all of ya'll!!!
> *


damn Ray got 11 yrs thats brutal he's got a long road ahead of him I hope he makes it he's good people. I'll see ya for sure this summer homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 01:41 PM~16938060
> *Come down to the picnic with Boulevard Bully :thumbsup: :cheesy:
> *


I don't know if I'm ready to see it again  I think I'm over it but when you put all that work in you never get fully over it I think.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 02:01 PM~16938193
> *I don't know if I'm ready to see it again  I think I'm over it but when you put all that work in you never get fully over it I think.
> *


My bad homie
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 02:01 PM~16938200
> *My bad homie
> :happysad:
> *


no way the homie who owns it is cool people and it would be nice if he brought it down to the picnic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 02:15 PM~16938294
> *no way the homie who owns it is cool people and it would be nice if he brought it down to the picnic
> *


:yes:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 01:01 PM~16938193
> *I don't know if I'm ready to see it again  I think I'm over it but when you put all that work in you never get fully over it I think.
> *


yup i know what u mean larry thats how i was when i sold my brown 79cutty it stood down here in pueblo 4 a lil bit then it went up 2 new mexico 4 a coulpe years and now ive heard from a couple peeps thats it back down here again but i havent seen it yet but ina way i kinda do wana c it 2 c if its the same as i had it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well fellas Imma try to do it :happysad:
imma finally try to stop drinking Budweiser 










I'm going with Bud Light :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Larr you aren't soar at me are you? I was jus messin bro since u used to always talk shit bout how dark I was.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 04:19 PM~16939234
> *Hey Larr you aren't soar at me are you?  I was jus messin bro since u used to always talk shit bout how dark I was.
> *


I think he is pissed bro he PM'd me about that comment asking me if I though he was that dark :yessad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 03:20 PM~16939242
> *I think he is pissed bro he PM'd me about that comment asking me if I though he was that dark :yessad:
> *


For real?? I was just messing with him. We used to always tease bout shit like that back in the day and I always got all hurt. I feel lke shit now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 04:38 PM~16939385
> *For real??  I was just messing with him.  We used to always tease bout shit like that back in the day and I always got all hurt.  I feel lke shit now.
> *


Yeah,I just think it's him getting older now being all complexed about things that use to never even matter.
that's why I don't talk chit about him no more,because last time I did he told another guy what an asshole I was.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 19 2010, 01:10 AM~16934608
> *Wow after lookin back a few pages and seein what everyone is sayin. I am ready to show the world what Colorado has to offer! Thanks for all the love and support Colorado!!!! LETS DO THIS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 03:42 PM~16939416
> *Yeah,I just think it's him getting older now being all complexed about things that use to never even matter.
> that's why I don't talk chit about him no more,because last time I did he told another guy what an asshole I was.
> *


Well for the record. Im SORRY LARRY!! Didn't mean to offend you in any way bro.


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 19 2010, 09:34 AM~16936622
> *I've owned it like 2 weeks yesterday I think and I already pulled the motor and trans and dropped the frame out threw another frame on it.I swapped transmissions and I changed up some engine stuff here and there.I had to fix the starter,I have new euro headlights here,weather stripping where the window meets the roof a new alpine stereo some gold hex knockoffs and half of my bumper kit is here so I think I've done alot in two weeks.The motor is back in it as of wednesday as well but I already said that
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:ninja: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...had to read a few pages today...CO was busy!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 19 2010, 10:56 AM~16937374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the mirrors


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 04:20 PM~16939242
> *I think he is pissed bro he PM'd me about that comment asking me if I though he was that dark :yessad:
> *


Roy you a fool. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED I GOT 2 14X7 ALL CHROME RIMS FOR SALE $70 EACH STILL IN THE BOX (NO ADAPTERS OR KNOCK OFFS)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:
What up JR Y Ivan :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 06:29 PM~16940094
> *:biggrin:
> What up JR Y Ivan :wave:
> *


Nada just watching the snow fall and you?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good BIG 719


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 19 2010, 06:35 PM~16940141
> *Nada just watching the snow fall and you?
> *


Same getting ready to swig a few :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 06:00 PM~16940314
> *Same getting ready to swig a few :cheesy:
> *


I was actually thinkin the same thing. Oh by the way Mr. Roy my name is Toby but everyone calls me T.J. I used to live in La Junta but now reside in Wyoming for a short while longer. Larry n Joe are my cuzns.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

does ne1 by chance know where i could get ne 78-80 g body parts :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BEER! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:
Damn weather


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2010, 07:30 PM~16941107
> *:uh:
> Damn weather
> *


Can't be any worse than here in Wyoming. Its been snowing off n on all day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 08:40 PM~16941207
> *Can't be any worse than here in Wyoming.  Its been snowing off n on all day
> *



Roads are gettin slick..


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Chucc!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 07:29 PM~16940543
> *I was actually thinkin the same thing.  Oh by the way Mr. Roy my name is Toby but everyone calls me T.J. I used to live in La Junta but now reside in Wyoming for a short while longer.  Larry n Joe are my cuzns.
> *


Nice to meet you TJ


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 06:46 PM~16940673
> *does ne1 by chance know where i could get ne 78-80 g body parts  :happysad:
> *


opgi.com has elcamino and monte carlo gbody catalogs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 19 2010, 08:57 PM~16941384
> *opgi.com has elcamino and monte carlo gbody catalogs
> *


dixiemontecarlo.com
is a good site also


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2010, 07:44 PM~16941249
> *Roads are gettin slick..
> *


That sure does suck when the roads start freezing over. Im ready for some warm weather already. I promise not to complain that its too hot :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 19 2010, 07:57 PM~16941384
> *opgi.com has elcamino and monte carlo gbody catalogs
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2010, 07:59 PM~16941402
> *dixiemontecarlo.com
> is a good site also
> *


ill check it out roy thanks


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

STAY WARM COLORADO..... uffin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 19 2010, 06:46 PM~16940673
> *does ne1 by chance know where i could get ne 78-80 g body parts  :happysad:
> *


wacha need?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like it was quiet on here last night :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16940022
> *how much for the mirrors
> *


10? :dunno: 

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 09:52 AM~16944655
> *10?  :dunno:
> 
> Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good SUR Colorado? Looks like everyone is TALKING about putting in work. Can't wait to SEE it!  *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:24 AM~16944863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you are on it Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The hop will have to be a play by the ear kinda location though.
I was thinking of the other side of the park near the velodrome.That parkinglot is always empty.Or if the chotas talk smack we can always hit up that parkinglot down the street on circle and airport, where that car show was. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Mar 20 2010, 09:52 AM~16944655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:24 AM~16944863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1605 East Pikes Peak Avenue, Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 AM~16944887
> *The hop will have to be a play by the ear kinda location though.
> I was thinking of the other side of the park near the velodrome.That parkinglot is always empty.Or if the chotas talk smack we can always hit up that parkinglot down the street on circle and airport, where that car show was. :dunno:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

How many hoppers are showing up for it ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 10:36 AM~16944918
> *How many hoppers are showing up for it ?
> *


dunno yet but it looks like a decent amount will show
How's the weather up there polar bear?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Can anyone do up a quick flyer for this? I had some cats from Pueblo asking me for some info on myspace. Just wanting address...start time...if its open to the public....is it a pot luck? Those type of questions...figured a nice lil flyer would be cool to have that answers all those questions


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:40 AM~16944940
> *dunno yet but it looks like a decent amount will show
> How's the weather up there polar bear?
> *


still cold your axle is still under snow.i worked in the heated garage yesterday so no biggie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:47 AM~16944973
> *Can anyone do up a quick flyer for this? I had some cats from Pueblo asking me for some info on myspace. Just wanting address...start time...if its open to the public....is it a pot luck? Those type of questions...figured a nice lil flyer would be cool to have that answers all those questions
> *


That would be nice I'll see what I can do or if anybody knows someone that would be cool :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:49 AM~16944979
> *That would be nice I'll see what I can do or if anybody knows someone that would be cool :happysad:
> *



PM me all the details...I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 10:49 AM~16944978
> *still cold your axle is still under snow.i worked in the heated garage yesterday so no biggie.
> *


Take that bish outta the snow :biggrin: 

I'll spoil her in the warm garage when she gets here :cheesy: 
what gears are in it and are they good for 13's long trips ect.?
What you doing in the garage now ?
The Impala or the Regal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16944992
> *PM me all the details...I will see what I can come up with.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16944996
> *Take that bish outta the snow :biggrin:
> 
> I'll spoil her in the warm garage when she gets here :cheesy:
> ...


It likes it in the snow thats where its been sinc i put my nine in.I'll have to check and see if there is till a tag on the pumpkin of the impala axle. I'm getting the 64 back together. little stuff here and there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 11:00 AM~16945032
> *It likes it in the snow thats where its been sinc i put my nine in.I'll have to check and see if there is till a tag on the pumpkin of the impala axle. I'm getting the 64 back together. little stuff here and there.
> *


Nice
You getting the 4 painted this year?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 19 2010, 04:50 PM~16939472
> *Well for the record. Im SORRY LARRY!!  Didn't mean to offend you in any way bro.
> *


Don't listen to that fucker Roy he's just messing with you and you know me bro it takes more than that to get under my skin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess I'm gonna go deal with some cold and go work on my ride for a while, talk to everyone later


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It will get painted some time im just saving up my money for it. I looked at the axle there is no tag on it . when my buddy owned it he drove it all the way to denver from here on 13s so youll be fine.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945048
> *Don't listen to that fucker Roy he's just messing with you and you know me bro it takes more than that to get under my skin :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 11:06 AM~16945063
> *It  will get painted some time im just saving up my money for it. I looked at the axle there is no tag on it . when my buddy owned it he drove it all the way to denver from here on 13s so youll be fine.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it for the picnic. I gotta do some trading on some days off with a co-worker.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 20 2010, 11:13 AM~16945094
> *I'm gonna try to make it for the picnic.  I gotta do some trading on some days off with a co-worker.
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 20 2010, 10:13 AM~16945094
> *I'm gonna try to make it for the picnic.  I gotta do some trading on some days off with a co-worker.
> *


Or not idk maybe. I may not be going to Colorado after all.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 20 2010, 11:18 AM~16945123
> *Or not idk maybe.  I may not be going to Colorado after all.
> *


that was fast!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2010, 10:19 AM~16945128
> *that was fast!!!
> *


Yea well I just read some shit after I posted that last one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16945204
> *Yea well I just read some shit after I posted that last one.
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I got a shit load of snow here! :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 11:51 AM~16945267
> *I got a shit load of snow here! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought it was bad over here!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X2 :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn you guys got a lotta snow down there. We just got a few inches but it mostly all melted already.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 11:51 AM~16945267
> *I got a shit load of snow here! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Need to invest in a car cover for that sumovabish :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:23 PM~16945449
> *Need to invest in a car cover for that sumovabish :wow:
> *


Soon it will be in a garage. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Chuck don't throw out that old box I think Imma keep it for show use :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:30 AM~16944895
> *:wave:
> What up Fes
> what up Big Sean :wave:
> ...


 :wave: 
When you gettin the tre back together?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 12:32 PM~16945500
> *Soon it will be in a garage. :happysad:
> *



When are you movin?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I need to find a inside yob. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 12:34 PM~16945515
> *:wave:
> When you gettin the tre back together?
> *


As soon as I get the rear axle :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 08:52 AM~16944655
> *10?  :dunno:
> 
> Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *


ight ill take them are the other side of the mirrors chrome or do they got a color on em


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 20 2010, 12:51 PM~16945625
> *ight ill take them are the other side of the mirrors chrome or do they got a color on em
> *











This the backside with blue reflectors.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 12:46 PM~16945591
> *As soon as I get the rear axle :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=290414319956


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 19 2010, 10:31 PM~16942789
> *wacha need?
> *


 im looking 4 the thick moldings that run along the top of the doors 4 both sides idk what there called :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16945267
> *I got a shit load of snow here! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal bro :cheesy: but ya the snow storm sucked


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

what up colorado how is every1 doin :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 02:11 PM~16946015
> *what up colorado how is every1 doin  :wave:
> *



Whats good homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 02:04 PM~16945985
> *:wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=290414319956
> *



Is that a bubble top on a 63?!?! :0


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:26 PM~16946081
> *Whats good homie!
> *


not much homie just kickn it i dont like this cold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 02:27 PM~16946086
> *Is that a bubble top on a 63?!?!  :0
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 02:37 PM~16946136
> *not much homie just kickn it i dont like this cold
> *



Its actually warmed up pretty good up here...crazy Colorado weather!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 02:41 PM~16946162
> *yeah :biggrin:
> *



I dont know if I should be sad for the bubble top or happy for the 63 :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 20 2010, 03:33 PM~16946373
> *:wave:
> *



BIGG PUN...I mean BIGG IZZ ! 


LITTLE BROWN HAIRS EVERYWHERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 02:50 PM~16946445
> *BIGG PUN...I mean BIGG IZZ !
> LITTLE BROWN HAIRS EVERYWHERE.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Payaso :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:51 PM~16946209
> *Its actually warmed up pretty good up here...crazy Colorado weather!
> *


ya i know crazy ass weather.......  so is that ur cutty on ur profile bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 03:31 PM~16946683
> *ya i know crazy ass weather.......  so is that ur cutty on ur profile bro
> *



:yes: 

Its a cool ride :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 20 2010, 03:34 PM~16946701
> *:yes:
> 
> Its a cool ride :biggrin:
> *


i like them euro front ends on them cuttys :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 01:32 PM~16945501
> *Hey Chuck don't throw out that old box I think Imma keep it for show use :happysad:
> *


I put it on my shelf.  

We can re-do your trunk before the next show.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:37 PM~16945526
> *When are you movin?
> *


I am thinking about june 1. I just need to save some cash for a deposit. :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 03:07 PM~16945994
> *nice regal bro  :cheesy:    but ya the snow storm sucked
> *


Thanks!  
It was a shitty storm, i had to work out in that shit fixing a drainage problem at the shop at 3 oclock.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 06:59 PM~16947520
> *I put it on my shelf.
> 
> We can re-do your trunk before the next show.
> *


That's what I like to hear because I have absolutely no clue on where to begin in forming the trunk
Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''



























































MONEY SHOTS :biggrin: :0 









































me lining up with the tranny nice swift pain in the balls  











































IN AND MOUNTED! DAMMIT KELS you owe me a new TEE :biggrin: 










GT 

BEST BELIVE ILL PUSH MY CHAPTER TO THE BRINK I DONT CARE IF I GOTTA DO IT BY MYSELF 

GT we got the world on our shoulders


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 11:32 AM~16945500
> *Soon it will be in a garage. :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup: thats what i like to here


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

fillers on! :biggrin: 































































































on another note 

IM ALMOST READY hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16947543
> *Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''
> 
> 
> ...


thes pictures would look great in your build up topic


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 06:03 PM~16947539
> *Thanks!
> It was a shitty storm, i had to work out in that shit fixing a drainage problem at the shop at 3 oclock.
> *


yup yup. dam how crazy bro. so r u gna take ur ride 2 the picnic next month :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A GROUP OF MOTIVATED PEOPLE CAN CHANGE THE WORLD. IN FACT, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT EVER DOES 

GT ''TODD''.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

THOSE 231 V6 ENGINES SUCK THEY TAKE MORE MONEY THAN A V8 DOES


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:14 PM~16947605
> *thes pictures would look great in your build up topic
> *



its not my build and i dont put them here just too be a post whore i put them here to keep are members state to state motivated


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 06:17 PM~16947618
> *THOSE 231 V6 ENGINES SUCK THEY TAKE MORE MONEY THAN A V8 DOES
> *



thats what i been tellin him not to mention parts are hard to find because its an odd ball engine if it was mine i would of been dumped a 305 in it


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 06:17 PM~16947618
> *THOSE 231 V6 ENGINES SUCK THEY TAKE MORE MONEY THAN A V8 DOES
> *


 :yes: i use 2 have 1 in a 82 buick regal awhile back it sucked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16947630
> *its not my build and i dont put them here just too be a post whore i put them here to keep are members state to state motivated
> *


Well then put them in the Good Times topic because that shit don't have nothing to do with Colorado
Have some respect and post that shit somewhere else


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

hey roy i was gna ask u bro what tyme is the picnic gna start at


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:20 PM~16947636
> *Well then put them in the Good Times topic because that shit don't have nothing to do with Colorado
> Have some respect and post that shit somewhere else
> *



:scrutinize: easy cowboy my clubs here  aint no disrepect i never said fuck colorado and what ever what ever its all for the good just trying to show our colarado chapter that were pushin and id wouldnt mind the same thing vice versa i can post in the club topic which i did but i just did this because they dont go the main one alot and thats cool some people are more issolated to their own state so thats why i did calm down homie dont get things blown out of proportion cause i didnt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: .TODD, OVERTIME, SHOWLOW 68, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY

 what up ivan you ever get at big john?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 08:04 PM~16947542
> *That's what I like to hear because I have absolutely no clue on where to begin in forming the trunk
> Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. I have a million ideas running thru my head.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: throw back


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:29 PM~16947682
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: .TODD, OVERTIME, SHOWLOW 68, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY
> 
> ...


No not yet i'll have to soon.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:20 PM~16947636
> *Well then put them in the Good Times topic because that shit don't have nothing to do with Colorado
> Have some respect and post that shit somewhere else
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:26 PM~16947669
> *:scrutinize:  easy cowboy my clubs here    aint no disrepect i never said fuck colorado and what ever what ever its all for the good just trying to show our colarado chapter that were pushin and id wouldnt mind the same thing vice versa i can post in the club topic which i did but i just did this because they dont go the main one alot and thats cool some people are more issolated to their own state so thats why i did calm down homie dont get things blown out of proportion cause i didnt
> *


I know you probably meant it as no disrespect bro and I give you props for the build I just am speaking on behalf of the State.
I felt it being disrespectful by posting tons of pictures in a topic that has nothing to do with the pictures.
There is a Good Times Colorado topic homie as well as almost every Chapter under the car Club forums.
Colorado chapter I'm sure is proud of you but the whole state don't need to see every one of those pictures
Some of us have old ass computers and it slows or stop our shit :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16947692
> *No problem. I have a million ideas running thru my head.
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16947665
> *hey roy i was gna ask u bro what tyme is the picnic gna start at
> *


It's basically a come whenever,just a kick back kinda thing but the hours posted are gonna be 12 noon-???


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16947847
> *It's basically a come whenever,just a kick back kinda thing but the hours posted are gonna be 12 noon-???
> *


k thats ku thanks brotha i hope 2 c u all there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 08:21 PM~16948003
> *k thats ku thanks brotha i hope 2 c u all there
> *


Hope to see you as well as all the other Puebloans :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16948038
> *Hope to see you as well as all the other Puebloans :thumbsup:
> *


thanks............ :thumbsup: so did u ever get ur 63 rolln yet bro


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 06:04 PM~16947543
> *Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 06:32 PM~16947693
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  throw back
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE ARE SOME GOODTIMES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:54 PM~16947829
> *I know you probably meant it as no disrespect bro and I give you props for the build I just am speaking on behalf of the State.
> I felt it being disrespectful by posting tons of pictures in a topic that has nothing to do with the pictures.
> There is a Good Times Colorado topic homie as well as almost every Chapter under the car Club forums.
> ...


Well upgrade your shit than :biggrin: But all jokes aside I hear where ya comin from


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all.... how the big CO doing


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16948270
> *whats up all.... how the big CO doing
> *


WUS SUP MEMORIES CC DOING GOOD


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16948283
> *WUS SUP MEMORIES CC DOING GOOD
> *


good to hear homie...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16945267
> *I got a shit load of snow here! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DONT SEND THAT SHIT DOWN HERE ITS BEEN NICE AND HOT, MY MOM SAYS IT WAS SNOWING HARD IN DENVER THE OTHER DAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 04:31 PM~16946683
> *ya i know crazy ass weather.......  so is that ur cutty on ur profile bro
> *



Yea, that's my new toy while I finish my Imp. That car on your profile is CLEAN! You takin that to the bar b que?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 08:38 PM~16948670
> *Yea, that's my new toy while I finish my Imp. That car on your profile is CLEAN! You takin that to the bar b que?
> *


hell ya thats bad ass i like them euro front ends on them rides bro :biggrin: what year of imp u workn on? and thanks bro  ya i want to i got a couple things tookn off it what im having redone but idk if it will b ready


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up RJ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

is nebody down here in colorado selln a pair of 12"cylinders by chance


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 09:17 PM~16949052
> *Wut up RJ!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up brotha how r u doin


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 10:22 PM~16949109
> *whats up brotha how r u doin
> *


Good homie, just waitin for some more warm weather so i can get my ride together so i can show out for CO! Wuts up with you?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 09:29 PM~16949162
> *Good homie, just waitin for some more warm weather so i can get my ride together so i can show out for CO! Wuts up with you?
> *


ya man i hear u on that 1 :yes: they say its suppose 2 warm up 2marrow shit i hope so 2marrow is my sons birthday n plus i wana go wash my car :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16949475
> *ya man i hear u on that 1  :yes:  they say its suppose 2 warm up 2marrow shit i hope so 2marrow is my sons birthday n plus i wana go wash my car  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin: I think we have 2 days of sun then back to rain/snow for a couple. :uh:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 10:32 PM~16949627
> *Nice!  :biggrin:  I think we have 2 days of sun then back to rain/snow for a couple.  :uh:
> *


 :banghead: ya thats what they said but im just hoping it passes us up down here i think they said we have a 30% chance of it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 10:16 PM~16949041
> *hell ya thats bad ass i like them euro front ends on them rides bro :biggrin:  what year of imp u workn on?  and thanks bro    ya i want to i got a couple things tookn off it what im having redone but idk if it will b ready
> *



Have a 72 that I'm building. Wanted it done by this year but I don't think that will happen now. Either way homie, lookin forward to meeting you at the kick back!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16949475
> *ya man i hear u on that 1  :yes:  they say its suppose 2 warm up 2marrow shit i hope so 2marrow is my sons birthday n plus i wana go wash my car  :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday to your lil man!

I might be pulling the 12s off of the cutty. Still ponderin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2010, 12:26 AM~16950009
> *Happy Birthday to your lil man!
> 
> I might be pulling the 12s off of the cutty. Still ponderin.
> *


Long time no talk to bro how you been??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 11:24 PM~16949991
> *Have a 72 that I'm building. Wanted it done by this year but I don't think that will happen now. Either way homie, lookin forward to meeting you at the kick back!
> *


a 72imp thats a bad ass ride i cant wait 2 c it when ur done with it or just post sum pics of the build when u get a chance i wana check it out :biggrin: but ya bro thanks im looking 4ward 2 meeting all use myself 2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 12:28 AM~16950025
> *Long time no talk to bro how you been??
> *


Busy primo...worked 50 hours in 4 days....gettin killed at work. How's things with you? I saw you did some straight Foose Overhaulin on the Regal...swappin frames n engines in a matter of weeks :wow:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 11:26 PM~16950009
> *Happy Birthday to your lil man!
> 
> I might be pulling the 12s off of the cutty. Still ponderin.
> *


thanks brotha i appreciate that :cheesy: ya i wana buy sum so if u take them off n u wana sell them let me know :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 21 2010, 12:31 AM~16950043
> *a 72imp thats a bad ass ride i cant wait 2 c it when ur done with it or just post sum pics of the build when u get a chance i wana check it out :biggrin:  but ya bro thanks im looking 4ward 2 meeting all use myself 2
> *



Gracias homie. Yea, when I get more updated pics, I will start a build thread on here. How's life in Pueblo? Used to go down there all the time because of my ex....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 21 2010, 12:35 AM~16950065
> *thanks brotha i appreciate that  :cheesy:  ya i wana buy sum so if u take them off n u wana sell them let me know  :biggrin:
> *



I will let you know here within the next couple of weeks. Thinking about putting 8s on the cutty


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 11:36 PM~16950070
> *Gracias homie. Yea, when I get more updated pics, I will start a build thread on here. How's life in Pueblo? Used to go down there all the time because of my ex....
> *


ku ku :thumbsup: its ok i guess ive been doin alot of side jobs just tryn 2 maintain but ive been lookn 4a job but there aint shit out down here so i mite have 2 take a chance and start lookn 4 1 outta town job mayb :dunno: but hell ya how oftain did u come down here


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 11:38 PM~16950081
> *I will let you know here within the next couple of weeks. Thinking about putting 8s on the cutty
> *


i got a pair of 8's layn around here sumwhere and a new pair of 8's never used so if u wana make sum deals let me know :cheesy: but if not i wana buy them off u :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 12:05 PM~16945698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool will go good with my bike


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guy thanks for bubba chinos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2010, 12:33 AM~16950050
> *Busy primo...worked 50 hours in 4 days....gettin killed at work. How's things with you? I saw you did some straight Foose Overhaulin on the Regal...swappin frames n engines in a matter of weeks :wow:
> *


na man two half days :biggrin: so like 10 hrs total thats bullshitting added in :cheesy: I have the motor back in and am just doing the finishing touches here and there. So damn you raking in the cash homie if you need someone to help you spend it you know I"m here for you :biggrin: Hows dayshift working out?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 11:38 PM~16950081
> *I will let you know here within the next couple of weeks. Thinking about putting 8s on the cutty
> *


did you ever figure out the flier thang?(our flier)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 20 2010, 11:32 PM~16949627
> *Nice!  :biggrin:  I think we have 2 days of sun then back to rain/snow for a couple.  :uh:
> *


I was seeing that on the weather channel and got all bummed out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 21 2010, 12:44 AM~16950116
> *ku ku  :thumbsup:  its ok i guess ive been doin alot of side jobs just tryn 2 maintain but ive been lookn 4a job but there aint shit out down here so i mite have 2 take a chance and start lookn 4 1 outta town job mayb :dunno: but hell ya how oftain did u come down here
> *



That sux about the job homie. Its a tough market out there, I wish you and yours all the best.

I used to go down there every other weekend. My ex graduated from South. We would always stay with her grandparents who lived just off of Abriendo....had some good times down there and always saw lots of clean lows on the weekends. 

Hmmm....if you have some 8s I think we can wheel n deal...I will let you know by Tuesday for sure then :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 01:02 AM~16950246
> *na man two half days :biggrin: so like 10 hrs total thats bullshitting added in :cheesy: I have the motor back in and am just doing the finishing touches here and there. So damn you raking in the cash homie if you need someone to help you spend it you know I"m here for you :biggrin: Hows dayshift working out?
> *



Damn homie! Lookin forward to seein the rag next month now that you have added that MOST HATED touch to it!

Shiiiiitttt......I'm broker then before. I got screwed over during the payroll transition so I won't see a check for a month.....plus I'm salaried so no OT for me  but days is cool, a lot more to learn and the time goes by quicker. Its just learning how to sleep at night is the problem. :420:

How's your job doing primo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16950332
> *did you ever figure out the flier thang?(our flier)
> *



Yup, should have it posted by manana!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2010, 03:35 AM~16950736
> *Damn homie! Lookin forward to seein the rag next month now that you have added that MOST HATED touch to it!
> 
> Shiiiiitttt......I'm broker then before. I got screwed over during the payroll transition so I won't see a check for a month.....plus I'm salaried so no OT for me  but days is cool, a lot more to learn and the time goes by quicker. Its just learning how to sleep at night is the problem. :420:
> ...


damn that sux and salary sux but you probably make good cash anyway..My job is going okay I can't complain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16947543
> *Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups Todd... You guys puttin' in work!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 07:13 PM~16947596
> *fillers on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and if anything we need more pics in this topic!!!  Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 20 2010, 08:29 PM~16948065
> *thanks............ :thumbsup:  so did u ever get ur 63 rolln yet bro
> *


Nah just waiting to get the rear axle bro


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Good Morning Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 21 2010, 08:48 AM~16951454
> *Good Morning Mr. Roy
> *


Good Morning my club brother Paul :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16949757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish the weather would make up its mind already. I feel like :biggrin: and then :uh: then :biggrin: then :uh: 

Beautiful day today though. Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 21 2010, 12:59 AM~16950221
> *cool will go good with my bike
> *


I think Chris is comin to denver tomorrow. :dunno: If so i can send em back with him.


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

wassup all! does anyone know about upholstery dye???? i wanna do my package tray its a lil faded but idk if tht shit works :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy post a good picture of your engine on your 62 showing the power steering pump if you got one. Im trying to make a bracket to finish my pump off.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2010, 10:31 AM~16951994
> *Roy post a good picture of your engine on your 62 showing the power steering pump if you got one. Im trying to make a bracket to finish my pump off.
> *


I can go take one :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2010, 02:29 AM~16950730
> *That sux about the job homie. Its a tough market out there, I wish you and yours all the best.
> 
> I used to go down there every other weekend. My ex graduated from South. We would always stay with her grandparents who lived just off of Abriendo....had some good times down there and always saw lots of clean lows on the weekends.
> ...


ya i does suck but thanks i appreciate that alot  
ku ku! ya bro during the summer tyme the cruzing down here crazy :biggrin: there is alot of clean rides down here u see rolln around here every weekend 2 :cheesy: 

but ya brotha let me know whatever u wana do its up 2u we could make sum deals :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

it would have to be from your 62 since your 63 uses the long water pump cuz its a 350


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 07:45 AM~16951446
> *Nah just waiting to get the rear axle bro
> *


  but r u gonna have it ready 2 roll 4 the picnic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2010, 11:52 AM~16952555
> *it would have to be from your 62 since your 63 uses the long water pump cuz its a 350
> *


OH OK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These are the only ones I can find right now
I'll look for more like when the engine was rebuilt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
RollerZ Throwback


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 21 2010, 11:55 AM~16952567
> *  but r u gonna have it ready 2 roll 4 the picnic
> *


It will be ready the first nice day after I get the part  
it's looking like next Monday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16947692
> *No problem. I have a million ideas running thru my head.
> *


I hope your ideas don't look like this :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

now thats some custom shit right there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2010, 04:30 PM~16954058
> *now thats some custom shit right there
> *


Imma drive up and get that rear end tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:33 PM~16954076
> *Imma drive up and get that rear end tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


No **** :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Another gorgeous day in Colorado!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
Copperhead Road?
Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
They sell 40 oz's and everything
Drank me some Old english 800 last night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2010, 04:30 PM~16954058
> *now thats some custom shit right there
> *


 :happysad: 
I think I woulda left my trunk closed


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:47 PM~16954161
> *Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
> Copperhead Road?
> Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
> ...


damn 40 oz old e man that's old school haven't had one of them 4 a while :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16954196
> *damn 40 oz old e man that's old school haven't had one of them 4 a while  :biggrin:
> *


Me too till last night :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:47 PM~16954161
> *Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
> Copperhead Road?
> Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
> ...


Is that the one wit the rear end of the car sticking out??? and an Old E sounds good right now!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 04:56 PM~16954203
> *Is that the one wit the rear end of the car sticking out??? and an Old E sounds good right now!!!
> *


yes it does don't know if i can find them over here any more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 04:56 PM~16954203
> *Is that the one wit the rear end of the car sticking out??? and an Old E sounds good right now!!!
> *


Yeah that's it
Place was packed and all the bartenders and waitresses were dressed like Coyote Ugly
next to nada :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

they got like wire rims embedded in the small fence in front
It's a tripped out place


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:58 PM~16954211
> *Yeah that's it
> Place was packed and all the bartenders and waitresses were dressed like Coyote Ugly
> next to nada :wow:
> *


  
off the subject check out the minis!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and this was what we were cruising in today!!! 








we gonna be the g-body mafia 4 realz!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 05:10 PM~16954285
> *:wow:
> *


not mines... but you already know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey for the Pueblo folks I heard there is some cats riding around with MOST HATED 719 stickers in their back window??Any truth?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 05:12 PM~16954295
> *Hey for the Pueblo folks I heard there is some cats riding around with MOST HATED 719 stickers in their back window??Any truth?
> *


AHH SHIT!!! :0 J/P


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 05:12 PM~16954295
> *Hey for the Pueblo folks I heard there is some cats riding around with MOST HATED 719 stickers in their back window??Any truth?
> *


 :angry: 
that sucks ass
Now somebody else is biting the name?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:11 PM~16954292
> *not mines... but you already know!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Man you guys are stepping it up
that cutty is bad ass!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 05:14 PM~16954314
> *Man you guys are stepping it up
> that cutty is bad ass!!!
> *


Yeah it got itz flaws but they'll be fixed real soon and this one is here to stay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:15 PM~16954324
> *Yeah it got itz flaws but they'll be fixed real soon and this one is here to stay!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:15 PM~16954324
> *Yeah it got itz flaws but they'll be fixed real soon and this one is here to stay!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I seen you guys talking to that guy so did you swap for it or buy it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16954299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna act like Twin on sunday driver and say damn everybody want to be part of this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 05:24 PM~16954377
> *I'm gonna act like Twin on sunday driver and say damn everybody want to be part of this
> *


I think it's called "Hated By Many 719" bro
check this out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:

Nice


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16953008
> *I hope your ideas don't look like this :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 05:47 PM~16954161
> *Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
> Copperhead Road?
> Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
> ...


Now were talking! I need a mickeys.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 04:12 PM~16954295
> *Hey for the Pueblo folks I heard there is some cats riding around with MOST HATED 719 stickers in their back window??Any truth?
> *


How do you keep ur club name from being stolen. Do you copyright it or some shit? I've always wondered that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Mar 21 2010, 06:15 PM~16954693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:47 PM~16954161
> *Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
> Copperhead Road?
> Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
> ...



SOMEBODY WAS TELLIN ME ABOUT THAT PLACE LAST NIGHT, THEY SAID IT WAS A COO SPOT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 21 2010, 06:54 PM~16954975
> *SOMEBODY WAS TELLIN ME ABOUT THAT PLACE LAST NIGHT, THEY SAID IT WAS A COO SPOT
> *


:yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 05:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 12:04 PM~16952989
> *It will be ready the first nice day after I get the part
> it's looking like next Monday
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 04:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice :wow:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 03:47 PM~16954161
> *Anybody ever been to that new club on Academy
> Copperhead Road?
> Even though it's a Country Club that place is the shit
> ...


lol how funny im bout 2 head 2 the liq store nw and i dont know what 2 get but since u mention old english roy ima bout 2 go get 1 nw i havent had 4 a big min. :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 04:12 PM~16954295
> *Hey for the Pueblo folks I heard there is some cats riding around with MOST HATED 719 stickers in their back window??Any truth?
> *


ya its called hated by many c.c bro they started it i thinks at the end of last summer theres just a couple peeps in it i know the guy running it hes a ku dude


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE IS THE BIKE LARRY


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was good co


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16956310
> *ya its called hated by many c.c bro they started it i thinks at the end of last summer theres just a couple peeps in it i know the guy running it hes a ku dude
> *


aww thats cool see someone got it mixed up and said it was saying Most Hated 719


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16957211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an xs650 just like my bike I like it I just don't like the cheap trailer fender they used in the rear besides that it looks hot :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2010, 10:31 AM~16951994
> *Roy post a good picture of your engine on your 62 showing the power steering pump if you got one. Im trying to make a bracket to finish my pump off.
> *


If your running a regular power steering pump nothing special I might be able to help you??I need pics of what your working with I can tell maybe tell you if that will work or not and I'm about to set mine up and not use the long water pump bracket so it should be the same as I"m doing..So I can do pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is badass


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 04:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 05:23 PM~16954367
> *I seen you guys talking to that guy so did you swap for it or buy it?
> *


It was a swap with some cash involved


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 05:24 PM~16954377
> *I'm gonna act like Twin on sunday driver and say damn everybody want to be part of this
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 08:45 AM~16960171
> *It was a swap with some cash involved
> *



Who's is it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!! thanks for the props on Chapo's new ryder!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 08:51 AM~16960217
> *Whutz Good Everyone!!! thanks for the props on Chapo's new ryder!!!
> *



That answers that!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 08:53 AM~16960234
> *That answers that!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 09:00 AM~16960274
> *:wave:
> *


Que pajo papo!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 08:51 AM~16960217
> *Whutz Good Everyone!!! thanks for the props on Chapo's new ryder!!!
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is Colorado Ridaz?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 22 2010, 09:26 AM~16960536
> *What it is Colorado Ridaz?
> *


What up Roll'n :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 22 2010, 09:26 AM~16960536
> *What it is Colorado Ridaz?
> *



:wave:

Countin the days


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 09:12 AM~16960387
> *Que pajo papo!
> *


Ya tu sabes, La misma mierda!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 22 2010, 09:12 AM~16960391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16960688
> *Ya tu sabes, La misma mierda!!!
> *



Che........ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16960688
> *Ya tu sabes, La misma mierda!!!
> *


Just different pile :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:46 AM~16960710
> *Just different pile :happysad:
> *



How's the trey? You treking up north today?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2010, 04:07 PM~16954262
> *...and this was what we were cruising in today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 22 2010, 08:39 AM~16960640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MAN! ITS GONNA BE ONE TO REMEMBER!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:54 PM~16947829
> *I know you probably meant it as no disrespect bro and I give you props for the build I just am speaking on behalf of the State.
> I felt it being disrespectful by posting tons of pictures in a topic that has nothing to do with the pictures.
> There is a Good Times Colorado topic homie as well as almost every Chapter under the car Club forums.
> ...


*DAMN WHO MADE YOU THE STATE REPRESENATIVE....DESPENSA COLORADO IF WE POST PICS IT AINT OUT OF DISRESPECT...WE JUST A MOTIVATED CAR CLUB ....AINT GONNA SAY NO MORE....SEE YOU IN JUNE FOR 2 WEEKS, ROY GET AT ME IF IT BOTHERS YOU....ILL BE IN "YOUR" STATE........THIS GUY!!!* :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 22 2010, 12:34 AM~16958816
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


*WHAT IT DEW PERRITO.....SEE YOU IN JUNE...* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 06:04 PM~16947543
> *Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD TODD, KEEP REPEN HOMEBOY AND YOU DEW YOU...SHAKE EM OFF!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 22 2010, 08:49 AM~16960736
> *:0 VERY NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 AM~16960775
> *DAMN WHO MADE YOU THE STATE REPRESENATIVE....DESPENSA COLORADO IF WE POST PICS IT AINT OUT OF DISRESPECT...WE JUST A MOTIVATED CAR CLUB ....AINT GONNA SAY NO MORE....SEE YOU IN JUNE  FOR 2 WEEKS, ROY GET AT ME IF IT BOTHERS YOU....ILL BE IN "YOUR" STATE........THIS GUY!!! :uh:
> *


Nobody made me the representative!!!
I'm glad you guys are motivated,more power to you
There are plenty of topics homeboy can post in,shit gets old looking at 80 pictures of the same car every other day!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah and I'm a Big fucking Hater shake me off
Like I got something to fucking hate on.....give me a break Chuck :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16960733
> *How's the trey? You treking up north today?
> *


Nah I'm going up on sunday :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 10:07 AM~16960896
> *Nah I'm going up on sunday :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 22 2010, 09:52 AM~16960758
> *MAN! ITS GONNA BE ONE TO REMEMBER!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone take it easy!!! :biggrin:  Itz just the internet!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 06:04 PM~16947543
> *Progress coming from PA kels was out of town this weekend so me and a buddy of mine put his engine in ONE FOR ALL, ALL FOR ONE GT..KEEP PUSHIN ''what ever it takes''
> 
> 
> ...


looking good todd ....... keep up the good work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 10:24 AM~16961029
> *Everyone take it easy!!!  :biggrin:   Itz just the internet!!!!
> *


I aint even tripping me and Todd I thought got over that lil hump but I understand Chuck had to get his .02 in....he always does especially if it's me saying something.
I have NOTHING against Good Times.....
I HAD some great years with them and I still support the Colorado Chapter and help out when I can.
Me and the Club took 2 different paths.End of story.No Hate ,No Animosity ,and I wish Good Times the best.
I have nothing against Chuck,I have always said he was a great motivator.
I think he just thinks everything I say is against Good Times(which is not true)
I woulda told anybody the same thing no matter the Club or Affiliation.
I have moved on as I know Good Times has moved on without me.
End of story,no big deal......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 10:36 AM~16961100
> *I aint even tripping me and Todd I thought got over that lil hump but I understand Chuck had to get his .02 in....he always does especially if it's me saying something.
> I have NOTHING against Good Times.....
> I HAD some great years with them and I still support the Colorado Chapter and help out when I can.
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Words can look twisted on the computer
I wish Good Times all the luck in the future as well as their quest


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 09:58 AM~16960813
> *X2
> *


thanks homie we'll be in Denver in June!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn ROy why you always pissin everyone off in here?!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16961600
> *Damn ROy why you always pissin everyone off in here?!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
It happens....Somebody had to take over adam's place
:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16961645
> *:biggrin:
> It happens....Somebody had to take over adam's place
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16961645
> *:biggrin:
> It happens....Somebody had to take over adam's place
> :roflmao:
> *


The only difference betwteen you guys are he thought he was black! and you think your brown!!! :biggrin: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:41 AM~16961669
> *The only difference betwteen you guys are he thought he was black! and you think your brown!!! :biggrin:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:43 AM~16961690
> *:uh: :twak: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:44 AM~16961705
> *:biggrin:
> *


How's the paint yobs doing?
I hear one is gonna be ready real soon :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:45 AM~16961714
> *How's the paint yobs doing?
> I hear one is gonna be ready real soon :0
> *


  Im workin on it! The other one will be right after! It will be in Burque.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:46 AM~16961722
> * Im workin on it! The other one will be right after! It will be in Burque.
> *


Nice
So the big RO making that quest down South for Cinco?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16961726
> *Nice
> So the big RO making that quest down South for Cinco?
> *


FO SHO!!!!! I think we're takiin four rides down there! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:48 AM~16961733
> *FO SHO!!!!! I think we're takiin four rides down there! :biggrin:
> *


That's cool anybody going to Cinco in pueblo or Springs?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan you home or at work?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:49 AM~16961746
> *That's cool anybody going to Cinco in pueblo or Springs?
> *


As far as I know We'll all be in Burque!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:52 AM~16961772
> *As far as I know We'll all be in Burque!
> *


That's cool,more competition down there as well as rides.
Can't wait to see some of the rides you guys are busting out with


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:54 AM~16961788
> *That's cool,more competition down there as well as rides.
> Can't wait to see some of the rides you guys are busting out with
> *


Not so much the competition, just gettin together with our bROthers from Down there! But from what I hear, Its gonna be a big ass show!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:41 AM~16961669
> *The only difference betwteen you guys are he thought he was black! and you think your brown!!! :biggrin:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: you crazy homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 11:59 AM~16961847
> *:biggrin: you crazy homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 11:59 AM~16961844
> *Not so much the competition, just gettin together with our bROthers from Down there! But from what I hear, Its gonna be a big ass show!
> *


Yeah I been hearing it's gonna be big too
I am glad ODB took over the tours,at least the rest of the nation gets a show now
If the tour goes well it looks like it can be an ongoing thing


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16961857
> *Yeah I been hearing it's gonna be big too
> I am glad ODB took over the tours,at least the rest of the nation gets a show now
> If the tour goes well it looks like it can be an ongoing thing
> *


 :thumbsup: Betos a good guy!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16961173
> *Words can look twisted on the computer
> I wish Good Times all the luck in the future as well as their quest
> *


YOUR RIGHT IT HAS NO FACE NEXT TIME SHOOT THE HOMIE TODD A PM IF ITS THAT BIG OF A DEAL HOMEBOY LIKE THAT NO ONE TAKES SHIT THE WRONG WAY ROY YOU KNOW WE STAND AS 1 AND WE WILL BACK UP ANY G TIMER LIKE WE HAD YOUR BACK @ ONE POINT  

AND THANKS FOR THE WISHES ROY  GOOD TIMES WISHES YOU THE BEST ALSO STAY UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 06:18 PM~16947630
> *its not my build and i dont put them here just too be a post whore i put them here to keep are members state to state motivated
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 08:54 AM~16960775
> *DAMN WHO MADE YOU THE STATE REPRESENATIVE....DESPENSA COLORADO IF WE POST PICS IT AINT OUT OF DISRESPECT...WE JUST A MOTIVATED CAR CLUB ....AINT GONNA SAY NO MORE....SEE YOU IN JUNE  FOR 2 WEEKS, ROY GET AT ME IF IT BOTHERS YOU....ILL BE IN "YOUR" STATE........THIS GUY!!! :uh:
> *



thats the 1st thing that i said im serious about my club and im proud to REPRESENT THE MIGHTY no disrespect others but were just simply the BEST i know im a FULLTIMER whats every one else :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:20 PM~16947636
> *Well then put them in the Good Times topic because that shit don't have nothing to do with Colorado
> Have some respect and post that shit somewhere else
> *


YOUR RIGHT THE NET HAS NO FACE ROY  NEXT TIME WE MIGHT HAVE 2 THINK HOW 2 WORD SHIT RIGHT QUE NO SO THIS SHIT DONT GET UGLY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:03 AM~16960867
> *Nobody made me the representative!!!
> I'm glad you guys are motivated,more power to you
> There are plenty of topics homeboy can post in,shit gets old looking at 80 pictures of the same car every other day!!!!!!
> *



there not all the same slightly different angle :biggrin:  and im still gonna rep GT everytime you see me in em


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:32 AM~16961074
> *looking good todd ....... keep up the good work
> *



thanks BIG DOGG YOU know what it is


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC NOT HERE 2 DISRESPECT THE TOPIC OR ANY OTHER CLUB OR MEMBER 2 THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS KEEP PUSHIN IM OUT ....GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:36 AM~16961100
> *I aint even tripping me and Todd I thought got over that lil hump but I understand Chuck had to get his .02 in....he always does especially if it's me saying something.
> I have NOTHING against Good Times.....
> I HAD some great years with them and I still support the Colorado Chapter and help out when I can.
> ...



good good having said that than its clear that theres no disrespect to the state only the upmost respect and loyalty to GT the two shouldnt get miss conscrewed or twisted


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:46 AM~16962168
> *GOOD TIMES CC NOT HERE 2 DISRESPECT THE TOPIC OR ANY OTHER CLUB OR MEMBER 2 THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS KEEP PUSHIN IM OUT ....GT
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DAMN GT SHUT THE LIGHTS OFF IN THIS MOTHER JUMPER PRETANING TO ROY  :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

light are on homie in co


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

I GOT A SET OF CHROME BULLET KNOCK OFFS FOR SALE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN MOUNTED $80.00 LMK IF YOUR INTRESTED


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:03 AM~16960867
> *Nobody made me the representative!!!
> I'm glad you guys are motivated,more power to you
> There are plenty of topics homeboy can post in,shit gets old looking at 80 pictures of the same car every other day!!!!!!
> *


YOUR A FUCKEN HATER.IM GLAD YOUR NOT A GOODTIMER ANYMORE.IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT YOUR LOOKING AT CHANGE THE TOPIC.KEEP DOING YOUR THANG TODD.ITS LIKE THEY SAY.THE HATED KEEP ME MOTIVATED EVEN IF I ALREADY AM MOTIVATED.TODD POST PICS WHERE EVER THE FUCK YOU WANT TO,ITS A GOODTIMES WORLD AND YOUR IN IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 22 2010, 12:07 PM~16962326
> *YOUR A FUCKEN HATER.IM GLAD YOUR NOT A GOODTIMER ANYMORE.IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT YOUR LOOKING AT CHANGE THE TOPIC.KEEP DOING YOUR THANG TODD.ITS LIKE THEY SAY.THE HATED KEEP ME MOTIVATED EVEN IF I ALREADY AM MOTIVATED.TODD POST PICS WHERE EVER THE FUCK YOU WANT TO,ITS A GOODTIMES WORLD AND YOUR IN IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16962237
> *light are on homie in co
> *


THE LIGHTS ARE ALWAYS ON IN COLORADO!!!! ALWAYS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

AINT NO ONE SAYING OTHER WISE YOU REPRECENT YOUR CREW WE REPRECENT OWER CLUB AS HARD AS ANYBODY ELSE AINT NO QUESTIONS ABOUT THAT ONLY DIFRENCE TO OTHER PEOPLE IS WE BACK EACHOTHER 110%


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16962359
> *THE LIGHTS ARE ALWAYS ON IN COLORADO!!!! ALWAYS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!
> *


DO YOUR THANG R.O.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 01:16 PM~16962393
> *DO YOUR THANG R.O.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 22 2010, 01:07 PM~16962326
> *YOUR A FUCKEN HATER.IM GLAD YOUR NOT A GOODTIMER ANYMORE.IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT YOUR LOOKING AT CHANGE THE TOPIC.KEEP DOING YOUR THANG TODD.ITS LIKE THEY SAY.THE HATED KEEP ME MOTIVATED EVEN IF I ALREADY AM MOTIVATED.TODD POST PICS WHERE EVER THE FUCK YOU WANT TO,ITS A GOODTIMES WORLD AND YOUR IN IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:17 PM~16962399
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WE NOT HERE 2 DIRECT 2 ANYONE ELSE BUT THE HOMIE THAT HAS ISSUES WITH THE GT FAM LIKE WE SAID NO DISRESPECT 2 COLORADO OR ANY OTHER CLUB WE CAME STRAIGHT 2 THE SOURCE


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS IS HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT
View My Video
IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT CHANGE THE TOPIC
SPECIFICALLY 4 ROY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16962425
> *WE NOT HERE 2 DIRECT 2 ANYONE ELSE BUT THE HOMIE THAT HAS ISSUES WITH THE GT FAM LIKE WE SAID NO DISRESPECT 2 COLORADO OR ANY OTHER CLUB WE CAME STRAIGHT 2 THE SOURCE
> *


COULDNT OF PUT IT ANY BETTER  GOODTIMES WORLD WIDE STANDS AS ONE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2010, 07:20 PM~16947636
> *Well then put them in the Good Times topic because that shit don't have nothing to do with Colorado
> Have some respect and post that shit somewhere else
> *


ITS A OPEN FORUM , DOES IT BOTHER YOU THAT WE MOVING ON TO BIGGER THINGS , WHY YOU GOTA ACT LIKE ANY ONE IS DISRESPECTING JUST FOR POSTING IN THE COLO TOPIC. CMON ROY ,


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

were a small club no chapters no need and we back our club to the fullest to.if you think your club is the best right on.everybody thinks there club is the best.leave it as that. when people come in sayin were the best and fuck the rest.thats what gives lowriders a bad name.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:13 PM~16962368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP PIMP YOU COMING OUT HERE TO LIVE ANY MORE ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16962489
> *SUP PIMP YOU COMING OUT HERE TO LIVE ANY MORE ?
> *


Still lookin for work down that way! Nothins come up yet


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 12:24 PM~16962474
> *were a small club no chapters no need and we back our club to the fullest to.if you think your club is the best right on.everybody thinks there club is the best.leave it as that. when people come in sayin were the best and fuck the rest.thats what gives lowriders a bad name.
> *


WE NEVER SAID WE ARE THE BEST BUT ONE THING IS FOR SURE WE ARE UNITED LIKE A MOTHA FUCKA WE ARE A WORK IN PROGRESS WE ARE ON OWER WAY TO THE TOP BUT YOU DIDNT HEAR IT FROM ME IF YOU LIKE ASK ABOUT US OR DO YOUR HOMEWORK  HERE IN GOODTIMES CC WE ARE A BUNCH OF HUMBLE UNITED PEOPLE THAT BACK EACH OTHER AS IF WE WERE WALKIN THE YARD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:16 PM~16962393
> *DO YOUR THANG R.O.
> *



x2


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: .TODD, BIG TURTLE, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bighomie68, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, ~TRU~, WinLoseOrTie

:wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 22 2010, 12:07 PM~16962326
> *YOUR A FUCKEN HATER.IM GLAD YOUR NOT A GOODTIMER ANYMORE.IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT YOUR LOOKING AT CHANGE THE TOPIC.KEEP DOING YOUR THANG TODD.ITS LIKE THEY SAY.THE HATED KEEP ME MOTIVATED EVEN IF I ALREADY AM MOTIVATED.TODD POST PICS WHERE EVER THE FUCK YOU WANT TO,ITS A GOODTIMES WORLD AND YOUR IN IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



good words alex  i back all of GT 100% regardless what state


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16962495
> *Still lookin for work down that way! Nothins come up yet
> *


DAMM I WAS HOPEING GOTI WAS GONA HOOK YOU UP BRO , THAT WOULD BE COO TO HAVE YOU OUT HERE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 01:24 PM~16962474
> *were a small club no chapters no need and we back our club to the fullest to.if you think your club is the best right on.everybody thinks there club is the best.leave it as that. when people come in sayin were the best and fuck the rest.thats what gives lowriders a bad name.
> *


THATS NOT THE WAY WE ROLL HOMIE , WHERE DID ANY OF OUR MEMBERS SAY FUCK THE REST ? BIG UP TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB HOMIE YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 12:24 PM~16962474
> *were a small club no chapters no need and we back our club to the fullest to.if you think your club is the best right on.everybody thinks there club is the best.leave it as that. when people come in sayin were the best and fuck the rest.thats what gives lowriders a bad name.
> *


AS YOU SHOULD BACK UP YOUR CLUB WE DO TO THATS WHY WE CAME DIRECT I HAVE SAID THIS COUPLE TIMES ON HERE WE NOT HERE FOR NO ONE ELSE BUT 1 FOO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIG TURTLE, FLEET~HOOD, .TODD, ~TRU~, chapas, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bighomie68

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, ~TRU~, FLEET~HOOD, BIG TURTLE, .TODD, chapas, bighomie68

WUTS GOING ON HOMIES


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i dont need to do no homework im not in school!i get along with everybody and yea i have gottin good ideas from other clubs that helped us out.and i have seen members from clubs that act shitty that make there clubs look bad!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:39 PM~16962633
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BIG TURTLE, FLEET~HOOD, .TODD, ~TRU~, chapas, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bighomie68
> 
> ...


WUTS GOOD TURTLE


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:34 PM~16962583
> *DAMM I WAS HOPEING GOTI WAS GONA HOOK YOU UP BRO , THAT WOULD BE COO TO HAVE YOU OUT HERE
> *


I could work outta his spot but its kinda small


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:40 PM~16962648
> *WUTS GOOD TURTLE
> *


just here chillin


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 12:39 PM~16962641
> *i dont need to do no homework im not in school!i get along with everybody and yea i have gottin good ideas from other clubs that helped us out.and i have seen members from clubs that act shitty that make there clubs look bad!
> *



aggreed i got nothing against other clubs i just strongly rep mine to the fullest as all members that are serious should with any club or cause should


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

WHERE THE HELL IS ROY?! HE STARTED ALL THIS SHIT!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 01:39 PM~16962641
> *i dont need to do no homework im not in school!i get along with everybody and yea i have gottin good ideas from other clubs that helped us out.and i have seen members from clubs that act shitty that make there clubs look bad!
> *


LIKE WE SAID DO YOUR THING HOMIE , THIS AINT ABOUT YOU , NOTHING WE HAVE SAID IS DIRECTED TORWARDS YOU OR YOUR CLUB , OR ANY CLUB AT THAT ,


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:40 PM~16962651
> *I could work outta his spot but its kinda small
> *


THINK I HEARD HIM TALKING BOUT GETTIN A BIGGER SHOP :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:44 PM~16962697
> *WHERE THE HELL IS ROY?! HE STARTED ALL THIS SHIT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:sprint:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:46 PM~16962716
> *THINK I HEARD HIM TALKING BOUT GETTIN A BIGGER SHOP :0
> *


Thats what he was talkin bout, but havent talked to him in a minute.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:44 PM~16962697
> *WHERE THE HELL IS ROY?! HE STARTED ALL THIS SHIT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:44 PM~16962700
> *LIKE WE SAID DO YOUR THING HOMIE , THIS AINT ABOUT YOU , NOTHING WE HAVE SAID IS DIRECTED TORWARDS YOU OR YOUR CLUB , OR ANY CLUB AT THAT ,
> *


it sucks to see all the bullshit.put this shit to rest and everybody have a GOOD life.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THATS COO IM OUT , NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE IN COLO , OR TO ANY CLUB , I GOT NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR COLO AND YOU RIDERS FROM OUT THERE , CIPI ILL KEEP LOOKING HOMIE , YOU SHOULD JUST OPEN UP YOUR OWN SHIT OUT HERE BRO IM SURE YOU WOULD MAKE IT . uffin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!! If you here an explosion it's the Bomb Chapter rolling thru! Big up to all the rides of your state. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:50 PM~16962768
> *THATS COO IM OUT , NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE IN COLO , OR TO ANY CLUB , I GOT NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR COLO AND YOU RIDERS FROM OUT THERE , CIPI ILL KEEP LOOKING HOMIE , YOU SHOULD JUST OPEN UP YOUR OWN SHIT OUT HERE BRO IM SURE YOU WOULD MAKE IT . uffin:
> *


Thats what everyone keeps telling me to do! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*......BE BACK IN THE 719 IN JUNE.... NO DISPRESPECT TO COLORADO AT ALL....HAD NOTHEN BUT GOODTIMES WIT ALL THE HOMIES, RIDERS, SOLO RIDERS AND FELLOW CLUB RIDERS IN COLORADO WHEN I LIVED THERE AND IN JUNE IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AGAIN. DONT LET ROY TWIST SHIT UP I HAVE KEPT MY COO WITH HIS SUBLIMITAL MESSAGES TOWARDS OUR CLUB, AND I WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP MY COO. LIKE I SAID GET AT ME IN JUNE ROY CUASE YOU KNOW I AINT DOWN WITH THE INTERNET MASA. SEE ALL OF YOU RIDERS SOON AND GOODTIMES COLORADO WILL BE THROWING A BARBQUE /PICNIC FOR THE PRESIDENT BIG "KIKO" AND THE VICE PRESIENT "BIG WRINKLES" OF THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER ON THERE RETURN HOME FROM COMBAT .....GT WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...........CHUCKS*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Are all the pics necessary! we got the point! squash it its over! The guy you were directing all this too is not even in here! Everyone in here is gonna start takin it as disrespect!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 01:53 PM~16962800
> *......BE BACK IN THE 719 IN JUNE.... NO DISPRESPECT TO COLORADO AT ALL....HAD NOTHEN BUT GOODTIMES WIT ALL THE HOMIES, RIDERS, SOLO RIDERS AND FELLOW CLUB RIDERS IN COLORADO WHEN I LIVED THERE AND IN JUNE IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AGAIN.  DONT LET ROY TWIST SHIT UP I HAVE KEPT MY COO WITH HIS SUBLIMITAL MESSAGES TOWARDS OUR CLUB, AND I WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP MY COO. LIKE I SAID GET  AT ME IN JUNE ROY CUASE YOU KNOW I AINT DOWN  WITH THE INTERNET MASA. SEE ALL OF YOU RIDERS SOON AND  GOODTIMES COLORADO WILL BE THROWING A BARBQUE /PICNIC  FOR THE PRESIDENT BIG "KIKO" AND THE VICE PRESIENT "BIG WRINKLES" OF THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER ON THERE RETURN HOME FROM COMBAT .....GT WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...........CHUCKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:40 PM~16962651
> *I could work outta his spot but its kinda small
> *


*WHAT IT DEW CIP.....*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 01:53 PM~16962800
> *......BE BACK IN THE 719 IN JUNE.... NO DISPRESPECT TO COLORADO AT ALL....HAD NOTHEN BUT GOODTIMES WIT ALL THE HOMIES, RIDERS, SOLO RIDERS AND FELLOW CLUB RIDERS IN COLORADO WHEN I LIVED THERE AND IN JUNE IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AGAIN.  DONT LET ROY TWIST SHIT UP I HAVE KEPT MY COO WITH HIS SUBLIMITAL MESSAGES TOWARDS OUR CLUB, AND I WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP MY COO. LIKE I SAID GET  AT ME IN JUNE ROY CUASE YOU KNOW I AINT DOWN  WITH THE INTERNET MASA. SEE ALL OF YOU RIDERS SOON AND  GOODTIMES COLORADO WILL BE THROWING A BARBQUE /PICNIC  FOR THE PRESIDENT BIG "KIKO" AND THE VICE PRESIENT "BIG WRINKLES" OF THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER ON THERE RETURN HOME FROM COMBAT .....GT WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...........CHUCKS
> 
> 
> ...


That black cutty dont look like that anymore!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 01:55 PM~16962824
> *WHAT IT DEW CIP.....
> *


Just workin, stayin busy! and you? Good seeing you in Phoenix!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:54 PM~16962803
> *Are all the pics necessary! we got the point! squash it its over! The guy you were directing all this too is not even in here! Everyone in here is gonna start takin it as disrespect!
> *


ITS NOT LIKE THAT, IN THE NM TOPIC WE ALL POST PICS LIKE THAT HOMIE , AND NO ONE GETS MAD , WE ALL BROTHERS IN THE END


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...  ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:58 PM~16962844
> *ITS NOT LIKE THAT, IN THE NM TOPIC WE ALL POST PICS LIKE THAT HOMIE , AND NO ONE GETS MAD , WE ALL BROTHERS IN THE END
> *


Im not getting mad! You know me Dawg! Im always in the NM topic! :biggrin: But some other cats might take offense to it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I feel the love :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16962875
> *Im not getting mad! You know me Dawg! Im always in the NM topic! :biggrin:  But some other cats might take offense to it!
> *


SEE YOU WHEN YOU MAKE IT OUT HOMIE , HOPE ALL GOES GOOD FOR YOU , WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINTER OUT HERE .


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:54 PM~16962803
> *Are all the pics necessary! we got the point! squash it its over! The guy you were directing all this too is not even in here! Everyone in here is gonna start takin it as disrespect!
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO ONE .... JUST POSTING SOME PICTURES THATS IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:44 PM~16962697
> *WHERE THE HELL IS ROY?! HE STARTED ALL THIS SHIT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:
:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 22 2010, 12:53 PM~16962800
> *......BE BACK IN THE 719 IN JUNE.... NO DISPRESPECT TO COLORADO AT ALL....HAD NOTHEN BUT GOODTIMES WIT ALL THE HOMIES, RIDERS, SOLO RIDERS AND FELLOW CLUB RIDERS IN COLORADO WHEN I LIVED THERE AND IN JUNE IM LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AGAIN.  DONT LET ROY TWIST SHIT UP I HAVE KEPT MY COO WITH HIS SUBLIMITAL MESSAGES TOWARDS OUR CLUB, AND I WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP MY COO. LIKE I SAID GET  AT ME IN JUNE ROY CUASE YOU KNOW I AINT DOWN  WITH THE INTERNET MASA. SEE ALL OF YOU RIDERS SOON AND  GOODTIMES COLORADO WILL BE THROWING A BARBQUE /PICNIC  FOR THE PRESIDENT BIG "KIKO" AND THE VICE PRESIENT "BIG WRINKLES" OF THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER ON THERE RETURN HOME FROM COMBAT .....GT WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...........CHUCKS
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im saying chuck 
:ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm glad everybody missed me so mush
Chuck you can call me anytime and subliminal I think is just in your head.
I put in work for the Colorado Chapter of Good Times and just because I made a comment about somebody from 2,000 miles away posting alot of pictures in a topic i am a hater???
Ok
Well you Good Timers stay up
You all have my number and can call me if you feel the need.
:wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 22 2010, 01:13 PM~16962995
> *NO DISRESPECT TO ONE .... JUST POSTING SOME PICTURES THATS IT
> *



mane thats what ive been trying to say since jump


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16963063
> *I'm glad everybody missed me so mush
> Chuck you can call me anytime and subliminal I think is just in your head.
> I put in work for the Colorado Chapter of Good Times and just because I made a comment about somebody from 2,000 miles away posting alot of pictures in a topic i am a hater???
> ...


Can I call you ?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 02:23 PM~16963110
> *Can I call you ?!
> *


 :cheesy: 
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody need Hating classes give me a call :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey the topic got interesting where did everyone go?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 01:29 PM~16963182
> *Hey the topic got interesting where did everyone go?
> *


YOU WANA TALK LETS MAKE SOME CALLS  818-455-1912


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:43 PM~16963320
> *:drama:
> *



move over :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 02:50 PM~16963370
> *move over    :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:32 PM~16963228
> *YOU WANA TALK LETS MAKE SOME CALLS   818-455-1912
> *


Thanks for the Talk


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 01:51 PM~16963378
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:11 PM~16963551
> *Thanks for the Talk
> *



gald we got everything taken care of so hows the weather down there were drenched up here was all sun 2 seconds go now its african rain forest :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16963583
> *gald we got everything taken care of so hows the weather down there were drenched up here  was all sun 2 seconds go now its african rain forest  :uh:
> *


Weather is cool
was 60 today nice and sunny but suppose to get crappy tomorrow and the next day or something like that


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:11 PM~16963551
> *Thanks for the Talk
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Drama is over folks it was just a drill

Nothing but love for Good Times :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 02:14 PM~16963583
> *gald we got everything taken care of so hows the weather down there were drenched up here  was all sun 2 seconds go now its african rain forest  :uh:
> *



EVERYTHING UNDER CONTROL ANY GT MEMBERS WITH ? GET @ ME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:24 PM~16963695
> *Drama is over folks it was just a drill
> 
> Nothing but love for Good Times :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROY  GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:25 PM~16963702
> *THANKS ROY  GT
> *


Thank you Chuch 
Always Good to talk to you bro :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:26 PM~16963721
> *Thank you Chuch
> Always Good to talk to you bro  :biggrin:
> *


IM BETTER IN PERSON OR ON THE PHONE THAN THE NET :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:28 PM~16963740
> *IM BETTER IN PERSON OR ON THE PHONE THAN THE NET  :biggrin:
> *


Me too as you can see :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:29 PM~16963744
> *Me too as you can see :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL LEARN SOMETHING DAILY  THE GT FAM IS CLOSER THAN EVER AND WE STICK 2 GETHER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:34 PM~16963792
> *WE ALL LEARN SOMETHING DAILY   THE GT FAM IS CLOSER THAN EVER AND WE STICK 2 GETHER HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


I can see :wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16963596
> *Weather is cool
> was 60 today nice and sunny but suppose to get crappy tomorrow and the next day or something like that
> *



yeah were sendin this BS your way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 03:38 PM~16963826
> *yeah were sendin this BS your way
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 02:26 PM~16963721
> *Thank you Chuch
> Always Good to talk to you bro  :biggrin:
> *



well dammit now i wanna a call! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16964099
> *well dammit now i wanna a  call!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU NEXT FOO


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:05 PM~16964075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im gonna try to out do ya this summer  i know i can do it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16964104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Please forward the x rated pics to 720 394 6353 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16964108
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD CITY WIDE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:10 PM~16964129
> *Please forward the x rated pics to 720 394 6353  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

post a few more pics of that car and Imma take out my Haterism card














JK :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2010, 03:09 PM~16964125
> *im gonna try to out do ya this summer    i know i can do it  :biggrin:
> *


OCT SUPER SHOW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:10 PM~16964138
> *WUTS GOOD CITY WIDE
> *



Just tryin to catch up on the low down GOOD TIMER....how's life in your neck of the woods primo?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:12 PM~16964148
> *OCT SUPER SHOW
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:11 PM~16964145
> *post a few more pics of that car and Imma take out my Haterism card
> JK :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:12 PM~16964155
> *Just tryin to catch up on the low down GOOD TIMER....how's life in your neck of the woods primo?
> *


LIFE IS GOOD HOMIE CANT COMPLAIN LIVIN NO WORK STILL BUT MANAGE 2 STAY ABOVE WATER HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:16 PM~16964191
> *LIFE IS GOOD HOMIE CANT COMPLAIN LIVIN NO WORK STILL BUT MANAGE 2 STAY ABOVE WATER HOW YOU DOING ?
> *



Chillen, trying to get ready for this summer primo! Tu sabes  

Hope you find work soon homie. You comng out to CO this summer?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:14 PM~16964176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know I told you before but I luv this Regal!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:24 PM~16964256
> *Chillen, trying to get ready for this summer primo! Tu sabes
> 
> Hope you find work soon homie. You comng out to CO this summer?
> *


THATS THE PLAN 2 HIT COLO WITH CHUCKS AND A COUPLE G TIMERS  IM ON THE HUSTLE HOMIE HAVE 2 FINISH MY 61 RAG :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GT took over our page today!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:25 PM~16964273
> *I know I told you before but I luv this Regal!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE WISH MY SON WAS HERE 2 FUK IT UP A BIT :biggrin: IT WAS BUILT FOR HIM IN HIS MEMORY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:27 PM~16964286
> *GT took over our page today!!!
> *


 :biggrin: WE JUST VISITED YOU GUYS THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:27 PM~16964287
> *THANKS HOMIE WISH MY SON WAS HERE 2 FUK IT UP A BIT  :biggrin: IT WAS BUILT FOR HIM IN HIS MEMORY
> *


Yeah sorry to hear about that homie... but im sure he's looken down proud looken at the ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:26 PM~16964274
> *THATS THE PLAN 2 HIT COLO WITH CHUCKS AND A COUPLE G TIMERS   IM ON THE HUSTLE HOMIE HAVE 2 FINISH MY 61 RAG  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:

I will have the Tequila ready when you guys get here!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:28 PM~16964298
> *:biggrin: WE JUST VISITED YOU GUYS THATS ALL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 04:29 PM~16964306
> *Yeah sorry to hear about that homie... but im sure he's looken down proud looken at the ride!!!  :biggrin:
> *



X2

Lo siento hermano. My heart goes out to you and yours


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:29 PM~16964306
> *Yeah sorry to hear about that homie... but im sure he's looken down proud looken at the ride!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE SO HOMIE MY DREAM WAS 2 SEE MY SON BABY JESSE ON THE SWITCH ONE DAY WITH HIS OWN CAR DADS DREAM HA !!! :biggrin: NOW MY OTHER LIL BOY WANTS 2 BREAK IT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:30 PM~16964311
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I will have the Tequila ready when you guys get here!
> *


CHINGADO I CAN ALREADY SEE THAT GOING DOWN :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:31 PM~16964322
> *X2
> 
> Lo siento hermano. My heart goes out to you and yours
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL GOD KNOWS WHY HE NEEDED MY SON ITS OK WE WILL MEET AGAIN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16964332
> *I HOPE SO HOMIE MY DREAM WAS 2 SEE MY SON BABY JESSE ON THE SWITCH ONE DAY WITH HIS OWN CAR DADS DREAM HA !!!  :biggrin: NOW MY OTHER LIL BOY WANTS 2 BREAK IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well keep your other son away from the switches homie cuz that car is nice!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:34 PM~16964358
> *:biggrin: well keep your other son away from the switches homie cuz that car is nice!!!
> *


I DO I HAVE 2 MAKE SURE THE GROUND IS OFF THAT FOO READY MY 61 WILL BE HIS OR WHEN HES OLD ENOUGH 2 CHOOSE HE CAN LET ME KNOW WUT HE WANTS 2 ROLL IN :biggrin: SHIT MY DAUGHTER WANTS ONE NOW SHES 12 NO GOOD :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:34 PM~16964348
> *CHINGADO I CAN ALREADY SEE THAT GOING DOWN  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


Its all family!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:37 PM~16964369
> *I DO I HAVE 2 MAKE SURE THE GROUND IS OFF THAT FOO READY MY 61 WILL BE HIS OR WHEN HES OLD ENOUGH 2 CHOOSE HE CAN LET ME KNOW WUT HE WANTS 2 ROLL IN  :biggrin: SHIT MY DAUGHTER WANTS ONE NOW SHES 12 NO GOOD :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: Your gonna have your own GT Chapter in front of your house with all the cars you gonna have to build!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2010, 03:37 PM~16964372
> *:biggrin:
> Its all family!
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:38 PM~16964375
> *:roflmao: Your gonna have your own GT Chapter in front of your house with all the cars you gonna have to build!!!
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH MY BABY MAMA # 2 IS GT TATTED AND OWNS THE RED REGAL NOW SINCE BABY JESSE WAS OUR SON I GAVE IT 2 HER SO SHE CAN REPP IN HIS MEMORY AND GAVE ME ANOTHER REASON 2 BUILD ANOTHER CAR :biggrin: I HAVE 3 CARS AS OF NOW SOLD 2 OTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow!!!! Quite the day in here :drama: 

Glad everybody got shit figured out!!! Cuz like someone said earlier, we're all 

brothers in the end


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 03:45 PM~16964424
> *Wow!!!! Quite the day in here :drama:
> 
> Glad everybody got shit figured out!!! Cuz like someone said earlier, we're all
> ...


YEZZZ ZIRRR


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:46 PM~16964435
> *YEZZZ ZIRRR
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:41 PM~16964402
> *AINT THAT THE TRUTH MY BABY MAMA # 2 IS GT TATTED AND OWNS THE RED REGAL NOW SINCE BABY JESSE WAS OUR SON I GAVE IT 2 HER SO SHE CAN REPP IN HIS MEMORY AND GAVE ME ANOTHER REASON 2 BUILD ANOTHER CAR  :biggrin: I HAVE 3 CARS AS OF NOW SOLD 2 OTHERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, .TODD, BigCeez


What up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 04:48 PM~16964446
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, .TODD, BigCeez
> What up everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que pajo cabron!!! :biggrin: Whut you doin' for the rest of the day???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 03:47 PM~16964440
> *:thumbsup:
> *


@ THE END WE ALL IN THE SAME GAME


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 03:49 PM~16964460
> *Que pajo cabron!!!  :biggrin: Whut you doin' for the rest of the day???
> *



Nada!!! Gonna take Alejandro out for a bit, he's gettin bored just being at home.

How wuz your day wit your lady??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 03:48 PM~16964446
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, .TODD, BigCeez
> What up everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUTS GOOD COLORADO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:49 PM~16964464
> *@ THE END WE ALL IN THE SAME GAME
> *




:yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:50 PM~16964471
> *WUTS GOOD COLORADO
> *



That's a badass Regal by the way!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 03:51 PM~16964481
> *That's a badass Regal by the way!!!
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY IM A REGAL MAN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:53 PM~16964505
> *THANKS HOMEBOY IM A REGAL MAN  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:54 PM~16964511
> *:0
> *


YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY HAVE OWNED ABOUT EVERY TYPE OF REGAL AND COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:57 PM~16964540
> *YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY HAVE OWNED ABOUT EVERY TYPE OF REGAL AND COLOR  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but after that 61 you may change your mind :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:59 PM~16964559
> *Yeah but after that 61 you may change your mind :biggrin:
> *


NAH 120K WHEN DONE CAN TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:01 PM~16964577
> *NAH 120K WHEN DONE CAN TAKE IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
It's definately an investment


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:02 PM~16964584
> *:biggrin:
> It's definately an investment
> *


 :wow: ABOUT 30K RIGHT NOW NOT EVEN DONE :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm still trying to get that Bubble
Looks like it's getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:04 PM~16964603
> *I'm still trying to get that Bubble
> Looks like it's getting closer :biggrin:
> *


THEM BITCHES ARE BAD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 22 2010, 04:50 PM~16964470
> *Nada!!! Gonna take Alejandro out for a bit, he's gettin bored just being at home.
> 
> How wuz your day wit your lady??
> *


You know, better than friday night!!! "gotta keep it civil wit' da misses" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16964602
> *:wow: ABOUT 30K RIGHT NOW NOT EVEN DONE  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: 
That's alot of money right now


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:06 PM~16964617
> *:wow:
> That's alot of money right now
> *


THE CHEVY SHOP DOES TOP NOTCH WORK I WANA PLAY WITH THE BEST SO IM HALF WAY DEAD ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:05 PM~16964613
> *THEM BITCHES ARE BAD
> *


Yeah i dunno why I like em maybe cause you don't see them often but them fuckers grew on me :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:07 PM~16964630
> *THE CHEVY SHOP DOES TOP NOTCH WORK I WANA PLAY WITH THE BEST SO IM HALF WAY DEAD ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


That's the way to do it 
Gotta get that bad ass motor in and throws some Coys or Torque thrusts on it and the price will skyrocket before you sell it
Sucks how bad lifts break down the value of a car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:07 PM~16964631
> *Yeah i dunno why I like em maybe cause you don't see them often but them fuckers grew on me :happysad:
> *


PRIMIER HAS THAT MURDER 1 THATS KILLIN GAME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:24 PM~16964741
> *PRIMIER HAS THAT MURDER 1 THATS KILLIN GAME
> *


Haven't seen it yet


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:09 PM~16964651
> *That's the way to do it
> Gotta get that bad ass motor in and throws some Coys or Torque thrusts on it and the price will skyrocket before you sell it
> Sucks how bad lifts break down the value of a car
> *


YUP IT DOES I BOUGHT ANOTHER FRAME FOR MY RAG AND GOT THAT FULL WRAPPED NEED HYDROS WANA LAY THAT ACE :biggrin: MOTOR WILL BE UPDATED FUEL INJECTION


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:25 PM~16964758
> *YUP IT DOES I BOUGHT ANOTHER FRAME FOR MY RAG AND GOT THAT FULL WRAPPED NEED HYDROS WANA LAY THAT ACE  :biggrin: MOTOR WILL BE UPDATED FUEL INJECTION
> *


Nothing like a fuelie,
can start that bish up on a -15 degree day with one turn ,and never overheats
:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:25 PM~16964749
> *Haven't seen it yet
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:39 PM~16964893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:39 PM~16964893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
Best Bubble I have seen yet


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:41 PM~16964920
> *:wow:
> Best Bubble I have seen yet
> 
> ...


THEY BRINGING IT SIK PRIMIER DONT PLAY THEY THE KINGS OF DETAIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:42 PM~16964928
> *THEY BRINGING IT SIK PRIMIER DONT PLAY THEY THE KINGS OF DETAIL
> *


Yeah they got alot of heavy Hitters in that club

Wow that's a bad ass Ace :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
http://www.digtriad.com/news/national_worl...39282&catid=175


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 06:00 PM~16965100
> *:wow:
> http://www.digtriad.com/news/national_worl...39282&catid=175
> *


x2 on the :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bad ass pic...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2010, 05:12 PM~16965205
> *Bad ass pic...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16964104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleanest regal i've seen yet an the gurls are banggin 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Colorado Springs 

How y'all doin good i hope


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16966552
> *what it do Colorado Springs
> 
> How y'all doin good i hope
> *


Whutz Good Jeff!!! Ain't seen you in here in a while... :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ceez where were yesterday it was poppin on 6th had both sides of the parking lots packed. had like 12 club out yesterday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16966636
> *ceez where were yesterday it was poppin on 6th had both sides of the parking lots packed. had like 12 club out yesterday.
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up fesboogie :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16966636
> *ceez where were yesterday it was poppin on 6th had both sides of the parking lots packed. had like 12 club out yesterday.
> *


:wow:
:thumbsup:
can't wait to make that trip again :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16966887
> *:wow:
> :thumbsup:
> can't wait to make that trip again :biggrin:
> *


it was banging


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16967123
> *it was banging
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Club Brothers :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 22 2010, 08:56 PM~16967149
> *What's going on Club Brothers :wave:
> *


What's happening My club Brother :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 22 2010, 07:15 PM~16966548
> *cleanest regal i've seen yet an the gurls are banggin 2 :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 07:57 PM~16967163
> *What's happening My club Brother :wave:
> *


Not much bro, just got back from bowling....got a 125 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 22 2010, 09:05 PM~16967294
> *Not much bro, just got back from bowling....got a 125  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
You gotta be back into da game mayne :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16966755
> *what up fesboogie  :cheesy:
> *


Whutz goin' on John!!! Just chillin' down here homie!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16967576
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16967576
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16966636
> *ceez where were yesterday it was poppin on 6th had both sides of the parking lots packed. had like 12 club out yesterday.
> *


 

Nobody called me......did anyone take pics? Damn...2010 is going to be sick.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might have the rag sold locally soon hno: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:42 PM~16967995
> *Might have the rag sold locally soon hno: :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY !!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16967995
> *Might have the rag sold locally soon hno: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16968017
> *LUCKY !!!
> *


Hopefully all goes well because I will be happy with the deal
Kinda a trade/cash :biggrin: 
what up Justin how's that UCE life cuzzin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16968042
> *Hopefully all goes well because I will be happy with the deal
> Kinda a trade/cash :biggrin:
> what up Justin how's that UCE life cuzzin?
> *


UCE life is awesome !!! Chapter is growing nice and slowly , clean quality rides and great family members


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16968071
> *UCE life is awesome !!! Chapter is growing nice and slowly , clean quality rides and great family members
> *


That's good man glad you got in with a great Family
I hear it all started in the Harbor Also :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16968042
> *Hopefully all goes well because I will be happy with the deal
> Kinda a trade/cash :biggrin:
> what up Justin how's that UCE life cuzzin?
> *


Hows everything going on up there ??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:48 PM~16968088
> *That's good man glad you got in with a great Family
> I hear it all started in the Harbor Also :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: all in Carson at Scott Park


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16968093
> *Hows everything going on up there ??
> *


Going good
Hopefully the yob market picks up but we are making it ok and if this deal goes through I'll be worry free for awhile


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:50 PM~16968136
> *Going good
> Hopefully the yob market picks up but we are making it ok and if this deal goes through I'll be worry free for awhile
> *


Hopefully it all works for you , My work is steadily busy selling motorhomes like crazy :biggrin: Summertime is coming and i am sure it will slow down a lil . That just means more time to travel and work on the cars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 09:52 PM~16968161
> *Hopefully it all works for you , My work is steadily busy selling motorhomes like crazy  :biggrin: Summertime is coming and i am sure it will slow down a lil . That just means more time to travel and work on the cars
> *


That's cool and I bet it's steady especially with the economy in the pisser
Good business to be in :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:boink: :boink: wuz good co


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16964104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16964104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAAAAAAAAAAMN IT! AND IAM NOT TALKING BOUT THE CAR EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16962825
> *That black cutty dont look like that anymore!
> *


ANY SNEAK PICS :biggrin: NAW JUST J/P DONT WANT THE HOIME JULIAN GETTING MAD


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 23 2010, 01:41 AM~16970689
> *ANY SNEAK PICS  :biggrin: NAW JUST J/P DONT WANT THE HOIME JULIAN GETTING MAD
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 23 2010, 01:41 AM~16970689
> *ANY SNEAK PICS  :biggrin: NAW JUST J/P DONT WANT THE HOIME JULIAN GETTING MAD
> *


I seen the test panel and that shit gonna look Good :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2010, 09:03 AM~16971958
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:05 AM~16971978
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Roy, whutz goin' on today???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2010, 09:06 AM~16971983
> *Whut Up Roy, whutz goin' on today???
> *


Not much bro just house stuff and shopping
what's up down your way?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:12 AM~16972032
> *Not much bro just house stuff and shopping
> what's up down your way?
> *


not much at all


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fes? and Chapo...


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

:wave: 
Whats good ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! 

Get ready for more snow. :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 23 2010, 09:28 AM~16972151
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ceez the burritos ready? No ****


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good my Citywide brothers?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2010, 09:34 AM~16972202
> *whats good my Citywide brothers?
> *


Chillin, tryin to wake up. :uh: Wut up with you?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2010, 08:25 AM~16972114
> *what up Fes? and Chapo...
> *


What up chris whats good let me know next time ull go roll'n the wife said she will go too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1656865470.html


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 AM~16972683
> *:wave:
> *


What up Big Marcos,how you doing dog? :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 22 2010, 10:17 PM~16969506
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 23 2010, 08:47 AM~16972346
> *What up chris whats good let me know next time ull go roll'n the wife said she will go too.
> *



Now all of the sudden you wanna cruise :uh: 


J/P :biggrin: 


I'd be cruising too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 10:32 AM~16972741
> *Now all of the sudden you wanna cruise :uh:
> J/P :biggrin:
> I'd be cruising too
> *


Me too :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 09:24 AM~16972683
> *:wave:
> *



Que pajo bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:33 AM~16972749
> *Me too :happysad:
> *



What up Homie!!! When you gettin that rear end put in(no ****) :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 AM~16972670
> *:wow:
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1656865470.html
> *


I like the "Dont got time for dreamers" thing he said in there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 10:32 AM~16972741
> *Now all of the sudden you wanna cruise :uh:
> J/P :biggrin:
> I'd be cruising too
> *


x2 on your 1st statement!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 10:36 AM~16972776
> *What up Homie!!! When you gettin that rear end put in(no ****) :happysad:
> *


Day or 2 after I get it :dunno:
Hopefully Monday or Tuesday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2010, 10:45 AM~16972864
> *I like the "Dont got time for dreamers" thing he said in there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I put in mine also,but I put 
~~~NO DREAMERS OR SCAMMERS PLEASE~~~


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 AM~16972670
> *:wow:
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1656865470.html
> *


Thats that fool Ray from RAZE CUSTOMS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 23 2010, 10:49 AM~16972905
> *Thats that fool Ray from RAZE CUSTOMS.
> *


How nice is that car?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2010, 09:46 AM~16972872
> *x2 on your 1st statement!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:47 AM~16972887
> *Day or 2 after I get it :dunno:
> Hopefully Monday or Tuesday
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:50 AM~16972920
> *How nice is that car?
> *


I saw it sunday, no carpet, no door panels, original paint (rough) in my opinion not woth no where near 20


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 10:57 AM~16973006
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I may not have it that long though if this deal goes through


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 23 2010, 10:58 AM~16973011
> *I saw it sunday, no carpet, no door panels, original paint (rough) in my opinion not woth no where near 20
> *


Im gettin excited for the BBQ next month! think I might try and take the lac!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 23 2010, 10:58 AM~16973011
> *I saw it sunday, no carpet, no door panels, original paint (rough) in my opinion not woth no where near 20
> *


Damn there went my plan on that
:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 23 2010, 10:59 AM~16973021
> *Im gettin excited for the BBQ next month! think I might try and take the lac!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 23 2010, 10:59 AM~16973021
> *Im gettin excited for the BBQ next month! think I might try and take the lac!
> *


That would be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:42 PM~16967995
> *Might have the rag sold locally soon hno: :biggrin:
> *



NO!!!!! :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:58 AM~16973015
> *I may not have it that long though if this deal goes through
> *



IDK Homie...that's a nice 63 Rag you got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 11:11 AM~16973151
> *IDK Homie...that's a nice 63 Rag you got
> *


Yeah but the deal will get me like 34K :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 23 2010, 09:29 AM~16972719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada homie como va tu Regal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 11:21 AM~16973245
> *Good homie good.When you going for your rearend?Let me know so i can send Ivan the license plate panel.
> Nada homie como va tu Regal?
> *


I'm going up on Sunday bro and I got some chit to deliver to him tambien


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 AM~16973267
> *I'm going up on Sunday bro and I got some chit to deliver to him tambien
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16973292
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You ever get that fan Shroud on?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:30 AM~16973337
> *You ever get that fan Shroud on?
> *


No havent messed with it yet!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 11:31 AM~16973350
> *No havent messed with it yet!
> *


Let me know when and if you need help bro
I just put mine on and was a bitch til I remembered how
you just gotta unhook the fan and the top radiator hose
Then unbolt the radiator and push it downward.....slide in the shroud and ...there it is....call me if you need help dog I got all the time in the world


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:34 AM~16973377
> *Let me know when and if you need help bro
> I just put mine on and was a bitch til I remembered how
> you just gotta unhook the fan and the top radiator hose
> ...


Gracias Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 11:40 AM~16973438
> *Gracias Roy!
> *


no problem dog  
You should be able to do it without unhooking your bottom hoses in the radiator,
just gotta get the radiator low enough to fit the shroud on top


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:13 AM~16973167
> *Yeah but the deal will get me like 34K :0
> *



:0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 10:21 AM~16973245
> *Good homie good.When you going for your rearend?Let me know so i can send Ivan the license plate panel.
> Nada homie como va tu Regal?
> *



Mas o menos ahora!! Gonna try and send more stuff out for chrome and do some 

leafing and stripping.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 23 2010, 11:13 AM~16973167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 11:21 AM~16973866
> *Mas o menos ahora!! Gonna try and send more stuff out for chrome and do some
> 
> leafing and stripping.
> *


 :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 PM~16974286
> *:thumbsup: Cant wait to see it!
> *



Me 2!! Just gotta get it done  

Hows that 64??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *OVERTIME*

What up!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 02:42 PM~16975523
> *Me 2!! Just gotta get it done
> 
> Hows that 64??
> *


Igual Izzy no le hecho nada.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 03:42 PM~16976188
> *Igual Izzy no le hecho nada.
> *



So is it still gonna be gone this summer??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 04:53 PM~16976326
> *So is it still gonna be gone this summer??
> *


 :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 23 2010, 03:53 PM~16976326
> *So is it still gonna be gone this summer??
> *


Dont know I have some possible buyers but I guess time will tell :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 05:23 PM~16976726
> *Dont know I have some possible buyers but I guess time will tell :biggrin:
> *


Good luck Marcos I know it can help


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Mar 23 2010, 05:23 PM~16976726
> *Dont know I have some possible buyers but I guess time will tell :biggrin:
> *



Trade ya a Cutlass with some money :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 23 2010, 05:56 PM~16977162
> *Trade ya a Cutlass with some money  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know you be having large pockets like that homie especially after just buying a ride :wow:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 23 2010, 04:31 PM~16976818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 06:12 PM~16977390
> *I didn't know you be having large pockets like that homie especially after just buying a ride :wow:
> *


  


Nah, unless I get put on a homie payment plan....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's coming down outside hno:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2010, 07:21 PM~16966636
> *ceez where were yesterday it was poppin on 6th had both sides of the parking lots packed. had like 12 club out yesterday.
> *


Sounds like a good time, I seen some of Denver CC cruzin earlier that day on my way home, damn can't wait til mine is done!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Pueblo Y Denver :wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 07:18 PM~16978953
> *Damn it's coming down outside hno:
> *


X2 that sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 23 2010, 09:14 PM~16979886
> *X2 that sucks
> *


still coming down up there?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16979878
> *What up Pueblo Y Denver :wave:
> *


Not much just watchin' the snow fall :angry:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:15 PM~16979898
> *still coming down up there?
> *


 :yessad: supposed to get 6-10 inches


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How long it been coming down in Denver?
It's barely been 2 hours where I'm at and we already got like 6 inches(no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad the Rag is inside :cheesy:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 PM~16979925
> *How long it been coming down in Denver?
> It's barely been 2 hours where I'm at and we already got like 6 inches(no ****)
> *


Since about 4, supossed to last all night (no ****)
Last I checked we got close to 8"


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16979940
> *Glad the Rag is inside :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 23 2010, 09:19 PM~16979965
> *Since about 4, supossed to last all night (no ****)
> Last I checked we got close to 8"
> *


:wow:
I hope it clears up by Sunday :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16979878
> *What up Pueblo Y Denver :wave:
> *


what upppppp! Nothn down here yet but it lookn ugly


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 08:29 PM~16980123
> *what upppppp! Nothn down here yet but it lookn ugly
> *


 nevermind it just started raining


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16980150
> *nevermind it just started raining
> *


That rain is gonna turn into snow real quick and accumulate fast
That's what happened here :0


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And it's coming from up North because Ivan was telling me about it earlier from Wyoming 
That's why I was asking how long it been going on in Denver to guesstimate what we are getting :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 PM~16980322
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 04:43 PM~16980350
> *:wave:
> *


sup roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph how's the Regal coming out homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 09:47 PM~16980418
> *sup roy
> *


Not mush homie just hoping this storm don't fuck up WTW :happysad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:47 PM~16980427
> *What up Ralph how's the Regal coming out homie?
> *


the CUTTY is coming along. its at cips shop getting buffed. get it back this weekend


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 04:48 PM~16980446
> *Not mush homie just hoping this storm don't fuck up WTW :happysad:
> *


no snow here yet but we 'll get it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 23 2010, 09:50 PM~16980467
> *the CUTTY is coming along. its at cips shop getting buffed. get it back this weekend
> *


 :biggrin: 














That's cool homie will be nice to see you bust out wit dat regal :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 09:51 PM~16980479
> *no snow here yet but we 'll get it
> *


I'm sure you will too bro :happysad:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16980530
> *I'm sure you will too bro :happysad:
> *


ya its going to suck


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:53 PM~16980509
> *:biggrin:
> That's cool homie will be nice to see you bust out wit dat regal :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: 
hows the biscayne?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wake up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Mar 23 2010, 09:55 PM~16980544
> *:angry:
> hows the biscayne?
> *


 :biggrin: 
Great!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16980753
> *:biggrin:
> Great!!!!!
> *


Well actually it will be better after Sunday
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16980303
> *That rain is gonna turn into snow real quick and accumulate fast
> That's what happened here :0
> *


 :banghead: its snowing a lil nw and i guess were gonna 3-7" (no ****) of snow down here. dam im watching the news nw and springs is getn hit hard i guess there say use r suppose 2get 6-12"(no ****)


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

whats crackn in d-town?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 PM~16981010
> *:banghead:  its snowing a lil nw and i guess were gonna 3-7" (no ****) of snow down here. dam im watching the news nw and springs is getn hit hard i guess there say use r suppose 2get 6-12"(no ****)
> *


<span style='color:red'>*
O'yeah I don't work * :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean :wave:




How's them Famous ROLLERZ down that way homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:27 PM~16981062
> *What up Big Sean :wave:
> How's them Famous ROLLERZ down that way homie?
> *


*Doing OK perRO. Just trying to get all these pROjects finished. We have several that are still under the knife.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:29 PM~16981110
> *Doing OK perRO. Just trying to get all these pROjects finished. We have several that are still under the knife.
> *


That's cool homie
Gotta be a great feeling when you break out though.....I myself can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 05:29 PM~16981110
> *Doing OK perRO. Just trying to get all these pROjects finished. We have several that are still under the knife.
> *


que pasa sean
:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 09:29 PM~16981110
> *Doing OK perRO. Just trying to get all these pROjects finished. We have several that are still under the knife.
> *


 :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BIG DADDY


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16981049
> *<span style='color:red'>
> O'yeah I don't work  :happysad:
> *


lol roy were in the same boat......there aint shit down here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16981217
> *que pasa sean
> :wave:
> *


*ORALE' little big Joe :cheesy:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 10:38 PM~16981259
> *lol roy were in the same boat......there aint shit down here
> *



:happysad: 



O'well it happens for a reason homie


Maybe time for a change :dunno:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 05:38 PM~16981265
> *ORALE' little big Joe  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16981135
> *That's cool homie
> Gotta be a great feeling when you break out though.....I myself can't wait  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah it will be a real good feeling ROlling my rag down the street breaking necks and welfare checks  

Just bought a brand new 2010 ROad King this weekend. It's still in the shop getting chROme, apes, and exhaust. Hopefully I will get it painted next. All before the rubber even hits the pavement :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 10:37 PM~16981246
> *:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BIG DADDY
> *


*Me too :biggrin: 

What's good my bROther?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:42 PM~16981339
> *Yeah it will be a real good feeling ROlling my rag down the street breaking necks and welfare checks
> 
> Just bought a brand new 2010 ROad King this weekend. It's still in the shop getting chROme, apes, and exhaust. Hopefully I will get it painted next. All before the rubber even hits the pavement  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
Glad you doing great Sean
I can't wait to see that Rag out too :cheesy: 
Snapping necks and hurting feelings homie :yes:



As for me if this deal goes through it's my ticket to get back on track for awhile 
And show some bitches out there I aint went Idle yet :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Car Club: no culb

*:uh: www.hookedonphoniks.com :cheesy: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 05:47 PM~16981400
> *Car Club: no culb
> 
> :uh: www.hookedonphoniks.com :cheesy:
> *


i thought about correcting his ass :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16981350
> *Me too  :biggrin:
> 
> What's good my bROther?
> *


REALLY BUZY WE JUST JUICED A ELCAMINO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16981400
> *Car Club: no culb
> 
> :uh: www.hookedonphoniks.com :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16981386
> *:thumbsup:
> Glad you doing great Sean
> I can't wait to see that Rag out too :cheesy:
> ...


* :wow: WHATCHUTALKENBOUTWILLIS? PM me *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 10:48 PM~16981438
> *REALLY BUZY WE JUST JUICED A ELCAMINO
> *


 *Pics ....well u know the rest!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16981445
> * :wow: WHATCHUTALKENBOUTWILLIS? PM me
> *


No secret bro if this guy does this trade/cash deal with me 
I will probably pull out(no ****) with like 32-35k


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16981476
> *No secret bro if this guy does this trade/cash deal with me
> I will probably pull out(no ****) with like 32-35k
> *


*What is the trade?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, *Pure Perfection

What's good Pure Perfection? Who is this?*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 09:50 PM~16981460
> *Pics ....well u know the rest!
> *


I WILL SEND YOU SOME NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16981495
> *What is the trade?
> *


A 2008 F150 Supercrew cab 4x4 Lariat with only like 28k on it
(they are going for like 30k)
And 4k cash(but you know Imma try to squeeze more)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16981521
> *I WILL SEND YOU SOME NOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think a truck would sell out here easily too


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 09:47 PM~16981400
> *Car Club: no culb
> 
> :uh: www.hookedonphoniks.com :cheesy:
> *


I JUST NOTICED THAT :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:40 PM~16981294
> *:happysad:
> O'well it happens for a reason homie
> Maybe time for a change :dunno:
> *


yup yup well lets hope its 4a good change :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:54 PM~16981523
> *A 2008 F150 Supercrew cab 4x4 Lariat with only like 28k on it
> (they are going for like 30k)
> And 4k cash(but you know Imma try to squeeze more)
> *


YOUR NEW NAME IS BIG DOLLA :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16981532
> *I JUST NOTICED THAT :roflmao:
> *


It's an OG thang


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16981523
> *A 2008 F150 Supercrew cab 4x4 Lariat with only like 28k on it
> (they are going for like 30k)
> And 4k cash(but you know Imma try to squeeze more)
> *


*Those new body styles are dope! I was tempted to trade my hummer in for one, but I'm gonna just try and pay it off. GL bRO, hopefully it works out for you. In state or out?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 10:55 PM~16981543
> *YOUR NEW NAME IS BIG DOLLA :cheesy:
> *


I just hope it goes through :happysad:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz roy . sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16981531
> *I think a truck would sell out here easily too
> *


*Yeah because a person can finace the truck. Can't really finance the dROp.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:56 PM~16981560
> *Those new body styles are dope! I was tempted to trade my hummer in for one, but I'm gonna just try and pay it off. GL bRO, hopefully it works out for you. In state or out?
> *


Thanks Dog
Local homie
Yeah hopefully it goes great cause I wanna stroll a Bubble soon and get some bills paid of course :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16981568
> *laterz roy . sean
> *


*Laters WILLOW :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16981576
> *Yeah because a person can finace the truck. Can't really finance the dROp.
> *


Exactly



See ....you a money man you know whatimtalmbout.com


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:55 PM~16981545
> *It's an OG thang
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16981568
> *laterz roy . sean
> *


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:59 PM~16981610
> *Exactly
> See ....you a money man you know whatimtalmbout.com
> *


*anduknowdismaaan*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 05:58 PM~16981588
> *Laters WILLOW  :cheesy:
> *


 :rant: lol willow fuck no that aint me fucker :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16981661
> *:rant: lol willow fuck no that aint me fucker :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 06:02 PM~16981669
> *BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:00 PM~16981628
> *anduknowdismaaan
> *


Man only a Month to the start of the Season....I can't wait to see the rides :cheesy: 





Hopefully I got something new busting out too :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 09:53 PM~16981517
> *AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, Pure Perfection
> 
> What's good Pure Perfection? Who is this?
> *


what up homie its r.j bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who is Willow?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 06:03 PM~16981691
> *Who is Willow?
> *


it came off a movie: nevermind i just remebered


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:02 PM~16981681
> *Man only a Month to the start of the Season....I can't wait to see the rides :cheesy:
> Hopefully I got something new busting out too :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, I cant wait either! You should bust out a custom HD :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 11:03 PM~16981687
> *what up homie its r.j bro :biggrin:
> *


*Nice to meet u R.J. I don't think I have ever met you in person, but next time u see me, say sup.  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT UP BARRATAS uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16981713
> *Yeah, I cant wait either! You should bust out a custom HD  :biggrin:
> *


Nah you already on that game.....you'll just top me a few months later like Adan did me last year :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



But it has crossed my mind I aint gonna lie :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:06 PM~16981736
> *WHAT UP BARRATAS  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


what up Fawker :wave:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:07 PM~16981746
> *what up Fawker :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH BRO AND HOW IS COLORADO OVER HERE IS COLD AS FUCK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:06 PM~16981738
> *Nah you already on that game.....you'll just top me a few months later like Adan did me last year  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But it has crossed my mind I aint gonna lie :yes:
> *


I give you a couple more years and u will join my bike gang 2wheelsonly :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16981760
> *NOT MUCH BRO AND HOW IS COLORADO OVER HERE IS COLD AS FUCK
> *


here too dog
Going through a Blizzard right now 
Suppose to get like a Foot of snow or more


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:09 PM~16981773
> *here too dog
> Going through a Blizzard right now
> Suppose to get like a Foot of snow or more
> *


THEN KISS YOUR LOW LOWS GOOD BUY AND BUY A 4X4 GOE METRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:09 PM~16981770
> *I give you a couple more years and u will join my bike gang  2wheelsonly :biggrin:
> *


I dunno sometimes I ask myself if I'm ready for that now
I haven't been on a bike since 90 :0


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16981731
> *Nice to meet u R.J. I don't think I have ever met you in person, but next time u see me, say sup.
> *


thats ku bro nice 2 meet u 2 brotha ill say whats up :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16981760
> *NOT MUCH BRO AND HOW IS COLORADO OVER HERE IS COLD AS FUCK
> *


*I'm in your town right now. Ate Chilis about an hour ago over off of Coors and it's raining like fuck :angry: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16981791
> *THEN KISS YOUR LOW LOWS GOOD BUY AND BUY A 4X4 GOE METRO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Low Low is in the Garage and 4x4 is in the driveway :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16981798
> *I'm in your town right now. Ate Chilis about an hour ago over off of Coors and it's raining like fuck  :angry:
> *


It will start snowing soon hno:
it's a big ass storm that is moving South quick


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:10 PM~16981792
> *I dunno sometimes I ask myself if I'm ready for that now
> I haven't been on a bike since 90 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: BAD TO THEMFBONE AND LONG HAIR :wow: :0 :loco: :loco: :sprint: :run: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16981792
> *I dunno sometimes I ask myself if I'm ready for that now
> I haven't been on a bike since 90 :0
> *


*Once u know how to ride it never leaves you. You may be a little rusty at first, but that's when u cruise the back streets. Once u build that confidence and shake the cob webs u will be a happy man cruising the main ROads and the parque. Plus Harleys don't lose their value like *lowriders do  

*Disclaimer= Not all lowriders, just most*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16981798
> *I'm in your town right now. Ate Chilis about an hour ago over off of Coors and it's raining like fuck  :angry:
> *


MAS PUTO THANK FOR THE INVITE PERRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Only on my sideburns*
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16981851
> *Once u know how to ride it never leaves you. You may be a little rusty at first, but that's when u cruise the back streets. Once u build that confidence and shake the cob webs u will be a happy man cruising the main ROads and the parque. Plus Harleys don't lose their value like *lowriders do
> 
> *Disclaimer= Not all lowriders, just most
> *


NOT WHEN YOU HAVE RAGS :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :rimshot: :x: :h5:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16981862
> *Only on my sideburns
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


THIS GUERRP IS MAS PUTO :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:15 PM~16981851
> *Once u know how to ride it never leaves you. You may be a little rusty at first, but that's when u cruise the back streets. Once u build that confidence and shake the cob webs u will be a happy man cruising the main ROads and the parque. Plus Harleys don't lose their value like *lowriders do
> 
> *Disclaimer= Not all lowriders, just most
> *


That's Good to know they don't lose value.......cause you know me I'm all about that nowadays :cheesy: 
What's a decent one going for nowadays?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16981824
> *It will start snowing soon hno:
> it's a big ass storm that is moving South quick
> *


i think thats the storm thats gonna hit us cuz were expecting rain wed and snow thurs


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:13 PM~16981832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: BAD TO THEMFBONE AND LONG HAIR  :wow:  :0  :loco:  :loco:  :sprint:  :run:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your showing your intelligence.....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16981880
> *THIS GUERRP IS MAS PUTO  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 23 2010, 09:14 PM~16979878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same chit, different area code. Damn snow :angry: 

On a positive sounds like a good deal roy. :happysad:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

FUCK IS RAINING NOW OVER HERE BY MY CHANTE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:16 PM~16981874
> *NOT WHEN YOU HAVE RAGS  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :x:  :h5:
> *


*I have a rag big dawg  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:18 PM~16981896
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your showing your intelligence.....
> *


NO NINTENDO PERRITO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


















CMC MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16981882
> *That's Good to know they don't lose value.......cause you know me I'm all about that nowadays :cheesy:
> What's a decent one going for nowadays?
> *


*A new one is between 18K and 20K. I have 24K in mine and I just started  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 PM~16981909
> *I have a rag big dawg
> *


I KNOW AND IS OK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16981884
> *i think thats the storm thats gonna hit us cuz were expecting rain wed and snow thurs
> *


It is I bet
It aint suppose to leave here til tomorrow evening and we already got like 6-7" (no ****) in just like 3-4 hours


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16981925
> *A new one is between 18K and 20K. I have 24K in mine and I just started
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 11:18 PM~16981904
> *Same chit, different area code. Damn snow  :angry:
> 
> On a positive sounds like a good deal roy.  :happysad:
> *


Thanks dog,how you doing Anson?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:21 PM~16981933
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :wow: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER :biggrin:
> *


*CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin: *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16981953
> *CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16981925
> *A new one is between 18K and 20K. I have 24K in mine and I just started
> *


That's some stacks dog :wow: 
How mush they go for finished,cause you know I don't build my shit :biggrin: 
Maybe a Bike I would though because you don't have to replace a bunch of chit like a car :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:22 PM~16981953
> *CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yeah right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:18 PM~16981905
> *FUCK IS RAINING NOW OVER HERE BY MY CHANTE  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I told ya :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16981969
> *That's some stacks dog :wow:
> How mush they go for finished,cause you know I don't build my shit :biggrin:
> Maybe a Bike I would though because you don't have to replace a bunch of chit like a car :happysad:
> *


*There are so many different ways and looks you can go on them. So price would depend on taste. I'm new to the game so I don't know a whole lot bRO.*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16981929
> *It is  I bet
> It aint suppose to leave here til tomorrow evening and we already got like 6-7" (no ****) in just like 3-4 hours
> *


they said were expecting 3-7   its all good should be gone by the weekend


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 PM~16981980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah right
> *


YES HE HAS THE MEXICAN EXPRESS PUROS PESOS READY TO GO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 10:18 PM~16981904
> *Same chit, different area code. Damn snow  :angry:
> 
> On a positive sounds like a good deal roy.  :happysad:
> *


i know i here u on that 1...... so how have u been lately


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:24 PM~16981980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah right
> *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16981994
> *they said were expecting 3-7     its all good should be gone by the weekend
> *


THAT IS **** SHIT MAS PUTO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16981993
> *There are so many different ways and looks you can go on them. So price would depend on taste. I'm new to the game so I don't know a whole lot bRO.
> *


Sounds like fun though....especially in Colorado
Just all the scenery and roads would be cool as fuck to have a bike


See now you got me going :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:27 PM~16982017
> *Sounds like fun though....especially in Colorado
> Just all the scenery and roads would be cool as fuck to have a bike
> See now you got me going :biggrin:
> *


MAN I MISS MY CHOPPER BUT IS OK BEFORE SOME DRUNK DRIVER KILLS ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16981994
> *they said were expecting 3-7     its all good should be gone by the weekend
> *


I'm hoping all the snow will be gone too
I got a damn rear end to put in my ride(no ****) :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:21 PM~16981935
> *Thanks dog,how you doing Anson?
> *


Not bad except for freezin my balls to my leg takin the trash out. tmi? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:28 PM~16982033
> *MAN I MISS MY CHOPPER BUT IS OK BEFORE SOME DRUNK DRIVER KILLS ME
> *


I hear ya doggie
RIP 
Chris :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:27 PM~16982017
> *Sounds like fun though....especially in Colorado
> Just all the scenery and roads would be cool as fuck to have a bike
> See now you got me going :biggrin:
> *


*That's the great thing about America...so many choices and it's all up to you to decide what you want.


That's my patriotic speach for the day :cheesy: *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:29 PM~16982051
> *I hear ya doggie
> RIP
> Chris  :angel:
> *


X48 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: A VERRY GOOD HOMIE HE IS MISS ALOT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:28 PM~16982033
> *MAN I MISS MY CHOPPER BUT IS OK BEFORE SOME DRUNK DRIVER KILLS ME
> *


*I was talking to Tigger about it at dinner and he said that bike vs. car is bad out here  *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16982069
> *I was talking to Tigger about it at dinner and he said that bike vs. car is bad out here
> *


YES SENOR


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:26 PM~16982010
> *THAT IS **** SHIT MAS PUTO
> *


    :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 11:29 PM~16982049
> *Not bad except for freezin my balls to my leg takin the trash out. tmi?  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


No **** :happysad:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

OK HOMIES I AM OUT LATERS BARRATAS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16982088
> *OK HOMIES I AM OUT LATERS BARRATAS
> *


Later Tone


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16982002
> *i know i here u on that 1...... so how have u been lately
> *


Good homie, just tryin to put in work on the ride and make moneyz to hopefully be cruisin with the rest of CO this summer. :x: Hows it in P town? Any snow yet?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:33 PM~16982087
> *No **** :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


100% ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16982106
> *Good homie, just tryin to put in work on the ride and make moneyz to hopefully be cruisin with the rest of CO this summer.  :x:  Hows it in P town? Any snow yet?
> *


:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16982087
> *No **** :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHA, THAT WAS GAY!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 23 2010, 11:35 PM~16982124
> *BWAHAHAHA, THAT WAS GAY!
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just keyword no **** on youtube LOL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16982087
> *No **** :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 11:37 PM~16982143
> *just keyword no **** on youtube LOL
> *


I see you are back on the no **** thing. :scrutinize:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 10:34 PM~16982106
> *Good homie, just tryin to put in work on the ride and make moneyz to hopefully be cruisin with the rest of CO this summer.  :x:  Hows it in P town? Any snow yet?
> *


thats good brotha thats whats i wana hear  :biggrin: . its getn ugly down here the is coming down good the power went out a couple tymes over here in sum areas and mine went out twice but soo far it hasnt yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 11:44 PM~16982243
> *I see you are back on the no **** thing.  :scrutinize:
> *


LOL 
Not really I get tired of typing it :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16982256
> *thats good brotha thats whats i wana hear   :biggrin: . its getn ugly down here the is coming down good the power went out a couple tymes over here in sum areas and mine went out twice but soo far it hasnt yet
> *


Would suck to lose power
But I found it cool that when you lose power in the Winter in Colorado at least your food wont go bad

Just put it outside :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:33 PM~16982087
> *No **** :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm out 
Have a Great night Colorado :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16982256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats why i use the emoticons so much, :yes: :h5:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16982300
> *Would suck to lose power
> But I found it cool that when you lose power in the Winter in Colorado at least your food wont go bad
> 
> ...


lol ya that is true roy its also a good way 2 keep beer cold 2 :cheesy: but talk 2 u later brotha ima pasout


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 23 2010, 11:49 PM~16982329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laterz im out tambien :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16982377
> *Laterz im out tambien  :wave:
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

im out 2 have a great nyte colorado b carefully and b safe them roads r getn bad and 4 everybody who have 2 travel in the mornings b extra careful and b safe 2  :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOT THAT YOU NEED ANY MOTIVATION LARRY, AT MY BOYS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 12:32 AM~16982699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need it bro I am consumed by the beast that is lowriding right now and it's wearing heavy on my shoulders


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16982707
> *I need it bro I am consumed by the beast that is lowriding right now and it's wearing heavy on my shoulders
> *


YEAH ITS TOUGH SOMETIME YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 12:35 AM~16982718
> *YEAH ITS TOUGH SOMETIME YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT.
> *


Yeah I know whats up I am moments from starting my car so maybe if I hear that engine purr I'll feel just fine


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

have a good day co


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!! Busy night last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn this weather sux we got about 3 inches of snow last night and they said a possibility of 8 total after today so thats a drag on a good note my car fired right up so I just have to bleed the brakes and top off the fluids and I should be good to get my insurance and tags and roll that bish


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2010, 07:07 AM~16983979
> *damn this weather sux we got about 3 inches of snow last night and they said a possibility of 8 total after today so thats a drag on a good note my car fired right up so I just have to bleed the brakes and top off the fluids and I should be good to get my insurance and tags and roll that bish
> *


nice work Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2010, 08:07 AM~16983979
> *damn this weather sux we got about 3 inches of snow last night and they said a possibility of 8 total after today so thats a drag on a good note my car fired right up so I just have to bleed the brakes and top off the fluids and I should be good to get my insurance and tags and roll that bish
> *


Hell yeah Larry :thumbsup:
Big ups homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2010, 08:07 AM~16983979
> *damn this weather sux we got about 3 inches of snow last night and they said a possibility of 8 total after today so thats a drag on a good note my car fired right up so I just have to bleed the brakes and top off the fluids and I should be good to get my insurance and tags and roll that bish
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Out to go shovel snow.... :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph,and ceasar :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 10:29 AM~16985058
> *What up Ralph,and Ceasar :wave:
> *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up roy :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 24 2010, 10:42 AM~16985170
> *what up roy :h5:
> *


What up John ,how you doing homie? :wave


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 09:20 AM~16984974
> *Out to go shovel snow.... :uh:
> *


GET A SNOW BLOWER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:07 AM~16985393
> *GET A SNOW BLOWER :biggrin:
> *


I was telling my wife I needed one of those this morning when I took her to work :biggrin: 










She told me I needed a yob :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I FORGOT WHO WAS BUILDING THE LTD, BUT HERE IS ONE HAS SOME PUMPS IN THE ENGINE BAY ALSO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:13 AM~16985436
> *
> 
> I FORGOT WHO WAS BUILDING THE LTD, BUT HERE IS ONE HAS SOME PUMPS IN THE ENGINE BAY ALSO
> *


:thumbsup:
Anson72 is the one dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:13 AM~16985436
> *
> 
> *


Rent a wheel :dunno: WTF?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:07 AM~16985393
> *GET A SNOW BLOWER :biggrin:
> *



I need to...damn snow was heavy today....doesn't help that my driveway is so damn long.... :uh:


What's good Roy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 10:37 AM~16985638
> *I need to...damn snow was heavy today....doesn't help that my driveway is so damn long.... :uh:
> What's good Roy
> *


WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO, THATS THE FIRST THING I GOT CAUSE MY DRIVEWAY WAS LONG AND ON A HILL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:41 AM~16985673
> *WHEN I LIVED IN COLORADO, THATS THE FIRST THING I GOT CAUSE MY DRIVEWAY WAS LONG AND ON A HILL
> *



How's everything out in Utah homie?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:13 AM~16985436
> *
> 
> I FORGOT WHO WAS BUILDING THE LTD, BUT HERE IS ONE HAS SOME PUMPS IN THE ENGINE BAY ALSO
> *


 :cheesy: wish mine was that clean already.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 10:42 AM~16985688
> *How's everything out in Utah homie?
> *



ITS GOOD DADDY JUST ENJOYING THE NICE WARM WEATHER OUT HERE DONT SEND IT THIS WAY, I LIVED IN LARKSPUR AND LIKE 30MINUTES TO GET TO THE MAIN ROAD AND IT REALLY SUCKED NICE IN THE SUMMER TIME BUT HELL IN THE WINTER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 11:37 AM~16985638
> *I need to...damn snow was heavy today....doesn't help that my driveway is so damn long.... :uh:
> What's good Roy
> *


Not much homie just ready for WTW
How bout you dog?


Hey can you ask your homie how mush he will charge to do my steeringwheel with the adapter?(polish)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:52 AM~16985779
> *
> ITS GOOD DADDY JUST ENJOYING THE NICE WARM WEATHER OUT HERE DONT SEND IT THIS WAY, I LIVED IN LARKSPUR AND LIKE 30MINUTES TO GET TO THE MAIN ROAD AND IT REALLY SUCKED NICE IN THE SUMMER TIME BUT HELL IN THE WINTER
> *


it already went South Big Daddy
It's gone now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The sun just needs to come out now so I don't have to shovel :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:52 AM~16985779
> *
> ITS GOOD DADDY JUST ENJOYING THE NICE WARM WEATHER OUT HERE DONT SEND IT THIS WAY, I LIVED IN LARKSPUR AND LIKE 30MINUTES TO GET TO THE MAIN ROAD AND IT REALLY SUCKED NICE IN THE SUMMER TIME BUT HELL IN THE WINTER
> *



NICE......enjoy it homie!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:03 PM~16985881
> *The sun just needs to come out now so I don't have to shovel :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 11:54 AM~16985806
> *Not much homie just ready for WTW
> How bout you dog?
> Hey can you ask your homie how mush he will charge to do my steeringwheel with the adapter?(polish)
> *



Chillen, trying to get these cars ready for the kick back.

Yea, I was supposed to go see him today so I will ask. Any pics by chance.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 12:07 PM~16985926
> *Chillen, trying to get these cars ready for the kick back.
> 
> Yea, I was supposed to go see him today so I will ask. Any pics by chance.
> *


Yeah ,here ya go ...just the wheel and adapter bro...Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's already polished good just needs a once over


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:10 PM~16985958
> *Yeah ,here ya go ...just the wheel and adapter bro...Thanks
> 
> *



I will let you know what I find out. Text me your number homie. 720 394 6353


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2010, 12:14 PM~16986011
> *I will let you know what I find out. Text me your number homie. 720 394 6353
> *


sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post whore :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fap fap paper cut :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 11:03 AM~16985881
> *The sun just needs to come out now so I don't have to shovel :cheesy:
> *


THE SNOW IS MELTING FAST OVER HERE THE SUNS OUT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 24 2010, 12:24 PM~16986125
> *fap fap paper cut :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:19 PM~16986062
> *sent
> *



Got it...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Going back out to LA in May.....can't wait


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:10 PM~16986567
> *whats good colorado..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2010, 12:12 PM~16986586
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: whats up fes you guys got any info on the 24th yet..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:14 PM~16986611
> *:wave:  :wave:  whats up fes you guys got any info on the 24th yet..
> *


what info you need Chris ?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2010, 07:07 AM~16983979
> *damn this weather sux we got about 3 inches of snow last night and they said a possibility of 8 total after today so thats a drag on a good note my car fired right up so I just have to bleed the brakes and top off the fluids and I should be good to get my insurance and tags and roll that bish
> *


ya the weather sucks bro we got the same amount down here 2 mayb a lil more but im glad 2 hear u got the ride started and i cant wait 2 c it in person this summer :biggrin: but congrats larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:15 PM~16986624
> *what info you need Chris ?
> *


a flyer or some cross streets... haha ill be posted at a park all alone if i try to find it haha


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 23 2010, 11:32 PM~16982699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16986670
> *a flyer or some cross streets... haha ill be posted at a park all alone if i try to find it haha
> *


I think ceasar is coming up with a flier for us and here is the addy bro








1605 East Pikes Peak Avenue, Colorado Springs, CO
Parking is first come first served being that it is in a public park


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BYOS
Bring your own stuff/shit Bar-B-ques,food,and drinks
as the potluck thing didn't go over well last picnic because more people ate than brought things :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:41 AM~16984206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: use got hit pretty good down there huh roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma try to get the guys together to get a few Bounce houses so the kids will have something to do :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 24 2010, 01:26 PM~16986765
> *:wow: use got hit pretty good down there huh roy
> *


yeah we did bro
But then again I live near Black forrest and it gets bad there
My wifes work on the other side of town was only half as bad
How Pueblo fare out dog?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:28 PM~16986794
> *yeah we did bro
> But then again I live near Black forrest and it gets bad there
> My wifes work on the other side of town was only half as bad
> ...


got about a foot here  good oh colorado sunburned one day blizzard the next got to love it ha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:30 PM~16986822
> *got about a foot here    good oh colorado sunburned one day blizzard the next got to love it ha
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:28 PM~16986794
> *yeah we did bro
> But then again I live near Black forrest and it gets bad there
> My wifes work on the other side of town was only half as bad
> ...



:wow: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 24 2010, 01:37 PM~16986915
> *:wow: :wave:
> *


:wave:
How you doing Big Izzy?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:28 PM~16986794
> *yeah we did bro
> But then again I live near Black forrest and it gets bad there
> My wifes work on the other side of town was only half as bad
> ...


ya i heard its gets bad over there. hopefully the road aint that bad when u gotta go get her at work the roads aint that bad over here we got hit with bout 3 to 4" of snow but its already mounting tho


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

lol i meant melting


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Wish the weather was like last sunday so I can do more of this!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:03 PM~16987185
> *Wish the weather was like last sunday so I can do more of this!
> 
> *


Not me :angry: 






Cause I'm a big ass Hater and don't want anybody riding if I'm not :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 02:08 PM~16987242
> *Not me :angry:
> Cause I'm a big ass Hater and don't want anybody riding if I'm not :biggrin:
> *


what up Big Cip Dog ....how you doing bROther?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 02:09 PM~16987258
> *what up Big Cip Dog ....how you doing bROther?
> *


Just here at work! Hating the weather!!!! When its cold business is slow! Guess I can always work on a cutty or caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:14 PM~16987296
> *Just here at work! Hating the weather!!!! When its cold business is slow! Guess I can always work on a cutty or caddy!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:
you gotta get theM mofos done in time for tHe picnic :cheesy: 
Should clear up nice by next week
can't wait to get out there and break in my new Tires


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 02:18 PM~16987321
> *:yes:
> you gotta get theM mofos done in time for tHe picnic :cheesy:
> Should clear up nice by next week
> ...


Oh Im motivated like a motha fucker now! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 02:18 PM~16987321
> *:yes:
> you gotta get theM mofos done in time for tHe picnic :cheesy:
> Should clear up nice by next week
> ...


This must be the subliminal messaging chuckieboy was talkin bout! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:18 PM~16987329
> *Oh Im motivated like a motha fucker now! :biggrin:
> *


Nice 
Seems like it's gonna be a hell of a turn out
just need to get some more peeps from P-town up here besides the big RO and PP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:20 PM~16987341
> *This must be the subliminal messaging chuckieboy was talkin bout!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Apparently something was offensive to those guys :dunno: I'm over that chit homie
nothing subliMinal intended :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 12:40 PM~16986941
> *:wave:
> How you doing Big Izzy?
> *



:biggrin: What up!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16987185
> *Wish the weather was like last sunday so I can do more of this!
> 
> *



nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And why yous trying to stir chit up again :twak: :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 24 2010, 02:24 PM~16987382
> *:biggrin: What up!!!!!
> *


Not mush hoMie
just about to get ready for WTW :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16987391
> *And why yous trying to stir chit up again :twak:  :no:
> *


Cuz I can!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 01:20 PM~16987341
> *This must be the subliminal messaging chuckieboy was talkin bout!  :biggrin:
> *



hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:26 PM~16987412
> *Cuz I can!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
you foolio


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16987185
> *Wish the weather was like last sunday so I can do more of this!
> 
> *


nice the lac is looking good cip :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was good co


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 24 2010, 02:29 PM~16987446
> *nice the lac is looking good cip :biggrin:
> *


AndI havent even put my hands on it yet!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 01:26 PM~16987407
> *Not mush hoMie
> just about to get ready for WTW :biggrin:
> *



Me too!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16987321
> *:yes:
> you gotta get theM mofos done in time for tHe picnic :cheesy:
> Should clear up nice by next week
> ...



:biggrin: word! i just got mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I gotta go get my son some science fai*R* chit and get me s*O*me vitamins(beer)
*M*ake sure you guys *H*old it down in here
*C*ause I'll be back after bo*W*ling
I'*M* out 
:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

heres some info i got from a email on the cla site for a show in the southern part of colorado if you guys know someone who would like to go pass the info thanks

Hi -

I am the Event Coordinator at Sky Ute Casino Resort in *Ignacio, CO* and we are putting on a low-rider exhibition show on Saturday, May 1. I would love to speak with you regarding our event and see if you or any members of your club would be interested in participating. The show is going to be put on in conjunction with our huge Cinco de Mayo celebration and we are expecting 5,000-10,000 attendees. Please let me know if you may be interested.

Thanks!

Carol A. Taylor
Marketing Event Coordinator
Sky Ute Casino Resort
email her at 
[email protected]

thanks for the info pass brothas


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16987488
> *:biggrin: word! i just got mine
> 
> 
> ...


looks good making me wanna go out and wire the the new batts talk to you guys later


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16986670
> *a flyer or some cross streets... haha ill be posted at a park all alone if i try to find it haha
> *


I will hit you up later Chris, I'm gettin that flyer together


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16987717
> *heres some info i got from a email on the cla site for a show in the southern part of colorado if you guys know someone who would like to go pass the info thanks
> 
> Hi  -
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16987488
> *:biggrin: word! i just got mine
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, theonenonly


:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good chapo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16987488
> *:biggrin: word! i just got mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *luxurymnte8788, BigCeez*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 24 2010, 03:23 PM~16988539
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: luxurymnte8788, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16988539
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: luxurymnte8788, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



Que pajo compadre!

Que pajo Chapo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 02:20 PM~16987341
> *This must be the subliminal messaging chuckieboy was talkin bout!  :biggrin:
> *


I like that message :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 02:54 PM~16987717
> *heres some info i got from a email on the cla site for a show in the southern part of colorado if you guys know someone who would like to go pass the info thanks
> 
> Hi  -
> ...


  Where is that place at?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

fes thats south west of alamosa its south of the san juan mtns


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this what im talking bout http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086250/quotes?qt0458826 what Tony said


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2010, 04:40 PM~16989398
> * Where is that place at?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16989735
> *fes thats south west of alamosa its south of the san juan mtns
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 24 2010, 06:41 PM~16990034
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 24 2010, 06:07 PM~16989646
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

IGNACIO COLO  Location: 24 miles southeast of Durango on Colorado 151

Region: Southwest

Elevation: 6432

Population: 632
http://www.colorado.com/Ignacio.aspx


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1651563981.html


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 24 2010, 06:01 PM~16990246
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1651563981.html
> *


good price on that monte


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

i made it back and this morning i was having a cold one at the beach wearing shorts and flip flops, then get home and all this shitty snow.... suuuuuuuuuuucks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good night CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2010, 04:56 PM~16988877
> *I like that message :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16992309
> *i made it back and this morning i was having a cold one at the beach wearing shorts and flip flops, then get home and all this shitty snow....    suuuuuuuuuuucks
> 
> 
> ...


Just be lucky you didn't get back yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

ya, ty text me and said it was dumping snow.... chit my wife is wanting to buy a house out there now on the beach... they real cheap right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 24 2010, 09:59 PM~16992483
> *ya, ty text me and said it was dumping snow.... chit my wife is wanting to buy a house out there now on the beach... they real cheap right now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I almost got the hop spot set down thanks to a homie
I am suppose to get updates by tomorrow
Also I got the OK to do a bowling thing at the alley
All you can bowl and shoes only $10
shits coming together CO
Let me know what you guys think about the Bowling thing
I was thinking the week before the picnic on a Saturday
Shoot some input :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 10:06 PM~16992581
> *Well I almost got the hop spot set down thanks to a homie
> I am suppose to get updates by tomorrow
> Also I got the OK to do a bowling thing at the alley
> ...


I am still trying to get the bowling down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16987488
> *:biggrin: word! i just got mine
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE CUTTY* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, macgyver, impala63



What up Club Brothers :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 10:18 PM~16992764
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, macgyver, impala63
> What up Club Brothers :wave:
> *


waz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16992856
> *waz good roy
> *


Noy much dog just putting the final touches on the picnic.......you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, 70HD
:wave: 
What up 70hd
Where you from homie?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Pueblo,Co 
New to LIL but not new to the lowrider scene! You got a nice [email protected](%!#& six3 man can't beleive you wanna get out of it! :wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *BigCeez, Pure Perfection, 70HD, painloc21

What's good colorado?

Que pasa primo!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:36 PM~16993222
> *Pueblo,Co
> New to LIL but not new to the lowrider scene! You got a nice [email protected](%!#& six3 man can't beleive you wanna get out of it! :wow:
> *


*What's you name bRO? You ROll with any clubs?*


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 24 2010, 01:30 PM~16987457
> *AndI havent even put my hands on it yet!
> *


yup i hear u on that 1 i know how u get down ive seen b4 :biggrin: so how has life been treating u bro


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2010, 11:44 PM~16993341
> *AllHustle NoLove, BigCeez, Pure Perfection, 70HD, painloc21
> 
> What's good colorado?
> ...


Chillen pRimO. What's good with you? Can't wait to see the Harley it's gonna be sick!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 24 2010, 11:46 PM~16993362
> *yup i hear u on that 1 i know how u get down ive seen b4 :biggrin:  so how has life been treating u bRO
> *


*FIXT  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16993381
> *Chillen pRimO. What's good with you? Can't wait to see the Harley it's gonna be sick!
> *


*Just chillen in burque bRO. The bike will be a work in pROgress. I'm getting a lil nervous about painting a brand new bike, so we'll see what happens with that...*


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16987717
> *heres some info i got from a email on the cla site for a show in the southern part of colorado if you guys know someone who would like to go pass the info thanks
> 
> Hi  -
> ...


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2010, 11:45 PM~16993359
> *What's you name bRO? You ROll with any clubs?
> *


Heston, I don't think we have met however we have mutual friends! Sorry don't roll with any clubs just do me, been out of a low for awhile but just got my car back and ready to give her a facelift. Right on for the recognition bro!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:51 PM~16993426
> *Heston, I don't think we have met however we have mutual friends! Sorry don't roll with any clubs just do me, been out of a low for awhile but just got my car back and ready to give her a facelift. Right on for the recognition bro!
> *


*That's cool homie. You the one that paints cars?*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2010, 11:49 PM~16993410
> *Just chillen in burque bRO. The bike will be a work in pROgress. I'm getting a lil nervous about painting a brand new bike, so we'll see what happens with that...
> *


Oh I dident realize you was out there. Well tell the bRO's I said what up! Shit at least the bike won't need any body work. I'm getting tired of this shit. I don't see how Cip does it for a living.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2010, 11:53 PM~16993450
> *That's cool homie. You the one that paints cars?
> *


Yup that would be me!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Mar 24 2010, 11:53 PM~16993452
> *Oh I dident realize you was out there. Well tell the bRO's I said what up! Shit at least the bike won't need any body work. I'm getting tired of this shit. I don't see how Cip does it for a living.
> *


*I'll tell them u said sup. I hear you on that. I wish I had the talent to do my own work, but I still wouldn't want to do it for a living.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16993471
> *Yup that would be me!
> *


*You still working at Bessemer Customs?*


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, luxurymnte8788, painloc21

well ima passout colorado every1 have a goodnyte  :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16993556
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, luxurymnte8788, painloc21
> 
> ...


*Laters bRO!*


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 24 2010, 11:56 PM~16993494
> *You still working at Bessemer Customs?
> *


Nah man me and that dude had a different view on business just out on my own again trying to get back on. I saw you picked up a road king! Nice!  If you ever need anything done on your bike and don't decide to take it to the dealership gotta homie that is a certified harly tech and another homie that is just bad ass at making 1off shit for bikes!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 25 2010, 12:06 AM~16993602
> *Nah man me and that dude had a different view on business just out on my own again trying to get back on. I saw you picked up a road king! Nice!  If you ever need anything done on your bike and don't decide to take it to the dealership gotta homie that is a certified harly tech and another homie that is just bad ass at making 1off shit for bikes!*


*Word! That's what's up!*


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16993556
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, luxurymnte8788, painloc21
> 
> ...


Later homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Heston, call me tomorROw when u get a chance if you would bRO.....

(719) 671-5453*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 12:08 AM~16993616
> *Word! That's what's up!
> *


a new bike damn you make too much money bro with a hummer and a rag :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16993655
> *a new bike damn you make too much money bro with a hummer and a rag :0  :0
> *


*I was in your backyard homie  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 12:14 AM~16993659
> *I was in your backyard homie
> *


what you stole from my tree or did you take the whole thing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 25 2010, 12:15 AM~16993672
> *what you stole from my tree or did you take the whole thing?
> *


*Just borROwed a few branches. You won't even notice :cheesy: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16993680
> *Just borROwed a few branches. You won't even notice  :cheesy:
> *


They grow back :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 12:08 AM~16993616
> *Word! That's what's up!
> *


WORD! LMK when you get the road king I'd like to see what you've done to it!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 12:11 AM~16993634
> *Heston, call me tomorROw when u get a chance if you would bRO.....
> 
> (719) 671-5453
> *


Got Ya,


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 01:24 PM~16986742
> *BYOS
> Bring your own stuff/shit Bar-B-ques,food,and drinks
> as the potluck thing didn't go over well last picnic because more people ate than brought things :cheesy:
> *


so it's not a bbq just a kickback and bring your own shit to eat??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 23 2010, 10:48 PM~16981435
> *i thought about correcting his ass  :biggrin:
> *


then I will correct you and under car club you have none bitch it should say no car bitch hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 10:00 AM~16985328
> *What up John ,how you doing homie? :wave
> *


JUST WORK AT MY CAR LOT HERE IN PUEBLO IT CALL DIODOSIO


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLO*R*AD*O*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[B DUB,Feb 7 2010, 02:57 AM~16537767]







quote=



here you go ROy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:51 PM~16993426
> *Heston, I don't think we have met however we have mutual friends! Sorry don't roll with any clubs just do me, been out of a low for awhile but just got my car back and ready to give her a facelift. Right on for the recognition bro!
> *



What car do you have now? This is chuck bRO


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

im back to the shop today for all the homies textn me for work... back to the grind


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!!!

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 25 2010, 07:01 AM~16995267
> *im back to the shop today for all the homies textn me for work... back to the grind
> *



Welcome back Bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 07:02 AM~16995279
> *Welcome back Bro
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up wrinkles? how are you bro?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 07:11 AM~16995340
> *what up wrinkles? how are you bro?
> *


doing good bro you have the date for the citywide picnic


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

1.jpg]







[/url]










you ask and it shall appaer :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 07:14 AM~16995367
> *1.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


you a fool dogg i'll be there fo sho


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 25 2010, 06:10 AM~16995022
> *[B DUB,Feb 7 2010, 02:57 AM~16537767]
> 
> 
> ...


  poor 61


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 24 2010, 08:50 PM~16992309
> *i made it back and this morning i was having a cold one at the beach wearing shorts and flip flops, then get home and all this shitty snow....    suuuuuuuuuuucks
> 
> 
> ...



damn your living the life :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16992725
> *NICE CUTTY :thumbsup:
> *



:sprint:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 25 2010, 08:28 AM~16995485
> *MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU
> *


top of the Morning to you Mr.Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 08:14 AM~16995367
> *1.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 25 2010, 07:16 AM~16995056
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 25 2010, 07:10 AM~16995022
> *[B DUB,Feb 7 2010, 02:57 AM~16537767]
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

morning Roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:36 PM~16993222
> *Pueblo,Co
> New to LIL but not new to the lowrider scene! You got a nice [email protected](%!#& six3 man can't beleive you wanna get out of it! :wow:
> *


thanks bro but I'm ready for something fresh
nice to meet you,I'm Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 08:32 AM~16995515
> *morning Roy :wave:
> *


Morning Chris :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 25 2010, 07:28 AM~16995485
> *MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU
> *



what it do victor :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 07:31 AM~16995507
> *That's nice :wow:
> *



shit most def nice and a 61 is my dream car i just wouldnt of went with the dubs but either way the car itself is beautyfull and took alot of work to get it there PROPS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 08:14 AM~16995367
> *1.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *BigCeez*


What up Ceez


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 25 2010, 06:10 AM~16995022
> *[B DUB,Feb 7 2010, 02:57 AM~16537767]
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 AM~16995766
> *PERFECT JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 09:04 AM~16995770
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2010, 09:29 AM~16995985
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 09:32 AM~16996010
> *:wave:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, MEMORIESCC
Wut up Roy, chris , cip?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co... just stoppin in before i load up the monte for some more work :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2010, 08:38 AM~16996077
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, MEMORIESCC
> Wut up Roy, chris , cip??  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


whats good brotha


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2010, 08:38 AM~16996077
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, MEMORIESCC
> Wut up Roy, chris , cip??  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


did you ever get a hold of Mando?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

hey chris i got the flyer off your post ill put it on the cla site if thats cool with you guys?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Mar 25 2010, 09:38 AM~16996088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya i told him i was gonna send the moneyz with isela next week, that is if she goes.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2010, 08:43 AM~16996145
> *Wuts up with the monte?  :biggrin:
> Ya i told him i was gonna send the moneyz with isela next week, that is if she goes.
> *


i wiring the 16 switches and getting my brothers blue 13s, hopefully its on 3 when we done


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 25 2010, 09:45 AM~16996175
> *i wiring the 16 switches and getting my brothers blue 13s, hopefully its on 3 when we done
> *


Nice!  I may have another car i need you to tow, havent decided if its worth it yet. :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 09:50 AM~16996224
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wats good co :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Mar 25 2010, 09:56 AM~16996284
> *wats good co  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 08:57 AM~16995729
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BigCeez
> What up Ceez
> *



Whats up loco>?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Mar 25 2010, 09:56 AM~16996284
> *wats good co  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

:wave: 
Jus sayin hey to everyone and hope erbody doin alright!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 25 2010, 10:23 AM~16996552
> *:wave:
> Jus sayin hey to everyone and hope erbody doin alright!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 25 2010, 10:23 AM~16996552
> *:wave:
> Jus sayin hey to everyone and hope erbody doin alright!!! :biggrin:
> *



What up!!! Howz the Monte???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 25 2010, 10:02 AM~16996345
> *Whats up loco>?
> *



Aqui Cabron!!! Trabajando pero no duro(no pato)!!! :biggrin: 

What up with you??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:39 AM~16996097
> *did you ever get a hold of Mando?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

just rolln threw 2 say hi every1 and hope every1 has a good day :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 25 2010, 11:16 AM~16997065
> *just rolln threw 2 say hi every1 and hope every1 has a good day  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

whats up fes how r things out your way bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 25 2010, 11:40 AM~16997304
> *whats up fes how r things out your way bro
> *


Im sick and feel like shit, but the sun is out and the snow is melting... atleast in the backyard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good day mates na just bullshittin what up C O L O R A D O :biggrin:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 09:58 AM~16996908
> *What up!!! Howz the Monte???
> *


Nada Bro. 
Shit she'z doin alright bro. I'm jus trying to get a Tranny now or get mine rebuilt for now. Engine getting swap next year then I'll get rid of this 4.3 and 200-r4. And go to the 350 and 700-r4 :biggrin: 

I thought I'd be just needing a muffler and some new Hydro Cylinders and be ready to cruise this years BBQ and kick back, but when I pulled her out of the garage last week to clean her up, i noticed this pig leaked a shit load of trans fluid out. (front pump area) 
I'll get it done 1 way or another !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 25 2010, 01:32 PM~16998331
> *Nada Bro.
> Shit she'z doin alright bro. I'm jus trying to get a Tranny now or get mine rebuilt for now. Engine getting swap next year then I'll get rid of this 4.3 and 200-r4. And go to the 350 and 700-r4  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Do you use Tranny fluid in your hydros?
Could be a busted seal or hose :dunno:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 01:21 PM~16998812
> *Do you use Tranny fluid in your hydros?
> Could be a busted seal or hose :dunno:
> *


Naw bro, 
From what i can tell it's coming from the torque converter area. This trans has always seemed wierd (shifting and such) since I installed it years ago. anyways, now it's time for a newie!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

funny shit from off topic...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 25 2010, 02:33 PM~16998932
> *Naw bro,
> From what i can tell it's coming from the torque converter area. This trans has always seemed wierd (shifting and such) since I installed it years ago. anyways, now it's time for a newie!! :biggrin:
> *



That sucks!!! You should be able to get a seal pretty quick,if its the torque converter seal. You gonna try and get it done b4 the BBQ??


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 01:42 PM~16999011
> *That sucks!!! You should be able to get a seal pretty quick,if its the torque converter seal. You gonna try and get it done b4 the BBQ??
> *


Yea I'm be there 1 way or another! :0 
I just Can't be there as a spectator... I need to be roll'n my chit. So I'm on the grind trying to get somewhat ready so we can be out there 4 tha Q. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Who's throwing the picnic in Denver on April 25th???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16998987
> *funny shit from off topic...
> 
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHAA*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 04:50 PM~17000329
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 25 2010, 05:13 PM~17000532
> *BWAHAHAHAHAA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:13 PM~17000537
> *Whut Up Dogg!!!
> *



Que pajo!!! Did you ever get a text back??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 25 2010, 05:26 PM~17000668
> *Que pajo!!! Did you ever get a text back??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16998987
> *funny shit from off topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 02:08 PM~16999244
> *Who's throwing the picnic in Denver on April 25th???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 05:54 PM~17000906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"I will beat you all over those french fries boy" :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17001014
> *:dunno:
> *


Or the cruise... whatever it is???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 06:15 PM~17001084
> *"I will beat you all over those french fries boy"  :roflmao:
> *


With his tap Out shirt
LMAO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 06:20 PM~17001139
> *With his tap Out shirt
> LMAO
> *


I know!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2010, 08:24 AM~16995450
> * poor 61
> *














:uh:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:16 PM~17001091
> *Or the cruise... whatever it is???
> *


I have not heard about any thing ..it might be on the c.l.a web site... the golden cruize is may 1 check out the link on th cla page under links..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:16 PM~17001091
> *Or the cruise... whatever it is???
> *


Its the hangover cruise its on the cla website...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 06:28 PM~17001213
> *Its the hangover cruise its on the cla website...
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:15 PM~17001084
> *"I will beat you all over those french fries boy"  :roflmao:
> *


 NOW THEM R FIGHTN WORDS KICK MY DOG TAKE MY OLD LADY BUT EVER FUCK WITH A FAT BOYS FOOD..................
:buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 06:32 PM~17001261
> *NOW THEM R FIGHTN WORDS KICK MY DOG TAKE MY OLD LADY BUT EVER FUCK WITH A FAT BOYS  FOOD..................
> :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: Whutz Up Buma... Is Jose bringing his cutty too when you guys come out???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

>


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> Dat shit sucked but it was classic!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:34 PM~17001290
> *:biggrin: Whutz Up Buma... Is Jose bringing his cutty too when you guys come out???
> *


Yes sir was at the shop today he was workn on __________ the boy has lost his mind :loco: he says hes ready to defend his crown this year.....  what about you guys down there every thing dialed in????


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I just loaded up this heavy ass impala axle in the truck. Headed to colorado with it if the buyer is late i drop it off on the highway doing 80. Ft collins bound.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17001334
> *Yes sir was at the shop today he was workn on __________ the boy has lost his mind :loco:  he says hes ready to defend his crown this year.....   what about you guys down there every thing dialed in????
> *


 hno: not exactly dialed in but working on it!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17001340
> *I just loaded up this heavy ass impala axle in the truck. Headed to colorado with it if the buyer is late i drop it off on the highway doing 80. Ft collins bound.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 05:41 PM~17001354
> *hno: not exactly dialed in but working on it!!!
> *


i know how that is..... i jacked up my right hand im on IR now..... But the monte will be ready...
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17001340
> *I just loaded up this heavy ass impala axle in the truck. Headed to colorado with it if the buyer is late i drop it off on the highway doing 80. Ft collins bound.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 06:45 PM~17001401
> *i know how that is..... i jacked up my right hand im on IR now..... But the monte will be ready...
> :biggrin:
> *


  don't party too hard in Vegas homie... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 06:04 PM~17001598
> * don't party too hard in Vegas homie...  :biggrin:
> *


 NOT ME I DONT DO THINGS LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 25 2010, 08:49 AM~16996212
> *Nice!   I may have another car i need you to tow, havent decided if its worth it yet.  :dunno:
> *


let me know homie..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 25 2010, 07:16 PM~17001737
> *NOT ME I DONT DO THINGS LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


I bet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

anyone want a 79 cutlass new paint, new gator/ostrich interior,new top, new 2 pump all chrome cce setup ,8 batt 10 switch first $3000 cash NO LESS takes it


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 25 2010, 08:38 PM~17002559
> *anyone want a 79 cutlass new paint, new gator/ostrich interior,new top, new 2 pump all chrome cce setup ,8 batt 10 switch first $3000 cash NO LESS takes it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 25 2010, 09:47 PM~17003487
> *wuz good co
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 25 2010, 07:13 AM~16995040
> *What car do you have now? This is chuck bRO
> *


 WHAT UP CHUCK! GOT MY OLD COUPE DE VILLE BACK, FOR LIKE THE 3RD TIME! THINK I'M GONNA KEEP IT THIS TIME AND UPDATE IT! 
I SEE YOUR RIDES COMMING OUT REAL NICE MAN! SEND ME SOME PICS WITH THE PROGRESS!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:32 AM~16995520
> *thanks bro but I'm ready for something fresh
> nice to meet you,I'm Roy
> *


NICE TO MEET YOU TOO, I'M SURE WE'LL SEE EACH OTHER THIS SUMMER. WISH I COULD SAY I'M READY FOR SOMETHING FRESH. THAT TREY IS DOUGH BOY FRESH!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17003576
> *:wave:
> *


wuz good on your end


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17004069
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's good my bROther!*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2010, 07:34 AM~16995530
> *what it do victor  :biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP TODD


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 AM~16995494
> *top of the Morning to you Mr.Ranger Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP ROY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 25 2010, 05:40 PM~17001340
> *I just loaded up this heavy ass impala axle in the truck. Headed to colorado with it if the buyer is late i drop it off on the highway doing 80. Ft collins bound.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 05:52 AM~17005676
> *TGIF
> *



X2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 01:34 AM~17005249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up wrinkles ? i bet you are counting down the days to get back and just do whatever . see you soon bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 26 2010, 06:16 AM~17005759
> *whats up wrinkles ? i bet you are counting down the days to get back and just do whatever . see you soon bro
> *


Be heading up soon fawker


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 25 2010, 09:58 PM~17003645
> *WHAT UP CHUCK! GOT MY OLD COUPE DE VILLE BACK, FOR LIKE THE 3RD TIME! THINK I'M GONNA KEEP IT THIS TIME AND UPDATE IT!
> I SEE YOUR RIDES COMMING OUT REAL NICE MAN! SEND ME SOME PICS WITH THE PROGRESS!
> *



DAMN AGAIN YOU GOT THAT THING BACK!!!!! GET AHOLD OF ME IM GONNA NEED THE BIKE SERVICED BEFORE THE SUMMER HITS WE ARE THINKIN OF RIDIN TO STURGIS, PM ME YOUR NUMBER BRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chapo, curiousdos
what up chris :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

heres a fundraiser for casual cruizer out of p town


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 26 2010, 08:12 AM~17006666
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chapo, curiousdos
> what up chris :biggrin:
> *


good morning chapo


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 07:16 PM~17002364
> *I bet!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  you got me no beer just SOCO
:0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Izzy and Anson


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 26 2010, 09:31 AM~17006810
> *whats up Izzy and Anson
> *


Wut up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 26 2010, 09:31 AM~17006810
> *whats up Izzy and Anson
> *



What up Chris


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 09:40 AM~17006909
> *Wut up bro!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co..


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 26 2010, 09:50 AM~17006972
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up Big IZZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Anson72, RO4LIFE 719, MEMORIESCC

Wut up fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

What up Colorado or I should say Denver!!!???? I am going to be out there in the next coupe of months and I want to see what type of lolo's yall got so when the time gets closer I'll be seeing what's up w/ yall!!! one love from Cali!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 26 2010, 09:30 AM~17006802
> *  you got me no beer just SOCO
> :0
> *


 :0 damn!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 26 2010, 10:12 AM~17007136
> *What up Colorado or I should say Denver!!!???? I am going to be out there in the next coupe of months and I want to see what type of lolo's yall got so when the time gets closer I'll be seeing what's up w/ yall!!! one love from Cali!!!!
> *


Colorado is bigger than just Denver homie... but :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17007136
> *What up Colorado or I should say Denver!!!???? I am going to be out there in the next coupe of months and I want to see what type of lolo's yall got so when the time gets closer I'll be seeing what's up w/ yall!!! one love from Cali!!!!
> *


whats up homie..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 09:06 AM~17007084
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anson72, RO4LIFE 719, MEMORIESCC
> 
> ...


whats good with ya...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MEMORIESCC, *mikegDenver*

whats up mike how your friday treating ya


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 09:23 AM~17007248
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MEMORIESCC, mikegDenver
> 
> ...


Whats up man just workin on this car gettin it ready for the 24th and you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17007228
> *whats up homie..
> *


Hey Chris I need some info on that "Hangover Cruise" on the 25th in Denver... Who's throwing it? or is it a everyone just getting together kinda thing???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:22 AM~17007236
> *whats good with ya...
> *


Gettin on the grind...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

some rides from a qunice we rolled too sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

There you go Tyrone...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 09:26 AM~17007280
> *Hey Chris I need some info on that "Hangover Cruise" on the 25th in Denver... Who's throwing it? or is it a everyone just getting together kinda thing???
> *


sams working on the flyer its the 25th 88th and washington they will crusie washinton for a few then we will cruise to 72nd and zuni to skyline park to have a bbq like you guys are doing bring what you want to eat also the clubs throwing this is the causals cc and we are helping with the bbq pot luck.. as soon as i get a flyer ill post it here and on the cla site...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 09:28 AM~17007296
> *Gettin on the grind...
> *


i hear ya... i need to get to work lol being lazy on this friday before the rain comes lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:31 AM~17007321
> *sams working on the flyer its the 25th 88th and washington they will crusie washinton for a few then we will cruise to 72nd and zuni to skyline park to have a bbq like you guys are doing bring what you want to eat also the clubs throwing this is the causals cc  and we are helping with the bbq pot luck.. as soon as i get a flyer ill post it here and on the cla site...
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Mar 26 2010, 09:26 AM~17007279
> *Whats up man just workin on this car gettin it ready for the 24th and you
> *


kickin back i was working on the ride yesterday wont be ready for the 24 tho


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

With Roys blessing










Flyer done by the homie Sam from Memories CC. Thanks Sam.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:38 AM~17007393
> *kickin back i was working on the ride yesterday wont be ready for the 24 tho
> *



Trailer it up!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:51 AM~17007499
> *With Roys blessing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up guy


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up ceez and fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17007590
> *what up ceez and fes
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!! Whutz Goin' On???


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nada chillin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17007601
> *nada chillin
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17007502
> *Trailer it up!
> *


lol nah homie it will be done soon


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17007499
> *With Roys blessing
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17007590
> *what up ceez and fes
> *



Whats up homie, you hittin the bully this weekend?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:15 AM~17007706
> *Whats up homie, you hittin the bully this weekend?
> *


if its nice


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

chris :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 11:18 AM~17007732
> *if its nice
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 09:16 AM~17007184
> *Colorado is bigger than just Denver homie... but  :wave:
> *



not like that but I'm going to Denver w/ my boy to mix at some clubs out there. I never been out there mane!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 26 2010, 11:33 AM~17007829
> *not like that but I'm going to Denver w/ my boy to mix at some clubs out there. I never been out there mane!!!!
> *



What clubs?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 26 2010, 11:33 AM~17007829
> *not like that but I'm going to Denver w/ my boy to mix at some clubs out there. I never been out there mane!!!!
> *


Itz cool... I luv Denver but jus' sayin' and whut clubs??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:34 AM~17007835
> *What clubs?
> *



the one we are doing right now is the Oak Tavern in downtown Denver but the homie DJ G-Funk has spots all ove that Mofo!!! 
I love that there is RIDERS out there- good shit Homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 09:21 AM~17007228
> *whats up homie..
> *



What up!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 26 2010, 11:38 AM~17007869
> *the one we are doing right now is the Oak Tavern in downtown Denver but the homie DJ G-Funk has spots all ove that Mofo!!!
> I love that there is RIDERS out there- good shit Homies!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:

Keep us posted, might have to find a baby sitter and make it a club night :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17007879
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Keep us posted, might have to find a baby sitter and make it a club night  :biggrin:
> *



I feel ya! Much love to all ridaz in Colorado!!!! Cant wait to touch down! :guns:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2010, 10:53 AM~16997439
> *Im sick and feel like shit, but the sun is out and the snow is melting... atleast in the backyard!!!  :biggrin:
> *


my bad bro bt ya thats ku well i hope u feel bettr big homie :thumbsup: so they another storm headed our way again


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

what up bigceez :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

what up colorado :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe+Mar 26 2010, 10:12 AM~17007136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17003277
> *Nice ride :thumbsup:
> *



thanks doggie i need 2 sell that bitch throw some bread into the hopper


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 10:37 AM~17007854
> *Itz cool... I luv DENVER :biggrin:  but jus' sayin' and whut clubs???  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FES WE LUV YOU TO!lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 26 2010, 12:44 PM~17008323
> *thanks doggie i need 2 sell that bitch throw some bread into the hopper
> *


Got any more pics?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 12:13 PM~17008112
> *my bad bro bt ya thats ku well i hope u feel bettr big homie :thumbsup:  so they another storm headed our way again
> *


yeah feeling alot better today!!! but yeah heard about the next storm!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17008327
> *THANKS FES WE LUV YOU TO!lol :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Your C.C. name works out perfectly!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 11:58 AM~17008437
> *:cheesy: Your C.C. name works out perfectly!!!
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 12:28 PM~17008215
> *what up bigceez :wave:
> *



What's up primo, how you been?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 26 2010, 10:19 AM~17007737
> *chris  :wave:
> *


bighomie :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Chapo?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 11:43 AM~17008314
> *
> I wanna be lazy too. You work for yourself or you with a tow company?
> 
> *


IM YOUR FRIENDLY NEIBERHOOD REPO MAN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Sam and Ceasar for that bad ass flier,and ivan on the rear axle.
thanks guys much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 01:32 PM~17009291
> *Just wanted to thank Sam and Ceasar for that bad ass flier,and ivan on the rear axle.
> thanks guys much appreciated :thumbsup:
> *


whats up roy


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17008423
> *yeah feeling alot better today!!! but yeah heard about the next storm!!!
> *


rite on homie  bein sick sucks  im not looking 4ward 2 snow again


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 12:23 PM~17008683
> *What's up primo, how you been?
> *


ive been doin ok brotha thanks 4 askn ill give u a call later homie around what tyme is ku 2 hit u up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 02:34 PM~17009317
> *whats up roy
> *


What up Chris how you been bro?
Hey that Hop Spot is at 90% right now
The guys that runs the place said yes but he is gonna get with the owner just to make sure  
as soon as I hear I'll get with you on it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 02:41 PM~17009381
> *rite on homie    bein sick sucks   im not looking 4ward 2 snow again
> *


me neither...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the bad weather has begun...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17009414
> *What up Chris how you been bro?
> Hey that Hop Spot is at 90% right now
> The guys that runs the place said yes but he is gonna get with the owner just to make sure
> ...


cool cool sounds good ... fuck this weather sucks


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 AM~17007304
> *some rides from a qunice we rolled too sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a goodtime. Nice Rides
What park is that at? Who's 72 Monte?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 03:43 PM~17010293
> * ... fuck this weather sucks
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 04:43 PM~17010293
> *cool cool sounds good ... fuck this weather sucks
> *


:yessad:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17010744
> *Looks like a goodtime. Nice Rides
> What park is that at? Who's 72 Monte?
> *


Thats Angelo vp of Sweet Dreams car club.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 02:44 PM~17009410
> *ive been doin ok brotha thanks 4 askn ill give u a call later homie around what tyme is ku 2 hit u up :biggrin:
> *



I work until about 730 tonight and have tomorrow off.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17009291
> *Just wanted to thank Sam and Ceasar for that bad ass flier,and ivan on the rear axle.
> thanks guys much appreciated :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:19 PM~17011014
> *I work until about 730 tonight and have tomorrow off.
> *


They changin up your schedule alot? :around:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 26 2010, 02:26 PM~17009246
> *IM YOUR FRIENDLY NEIBERHOOD REPO MAN LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I may need your friendly repo services soon. I will keep you posted. :biggrin: 
How quietly can you do it? :happysad: no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 06:23 PM~17011053
> *I may need your friendly repo services soon. I will keep you posted.  :biggrin:
> How quietly can you do it?  :happysad: no ****
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17009414
> *What up Chris how you been bro?
> Hey that Hop Spot is at 90% right now
> The guys that runs the place said yes but he is gonna get with the owner just to make sure
> ...


I hope it will work out got people up here sayin not to go that we wont be able to Hop Fuck that Denver CC goin anyway!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Mar 26 2010, 06:38 PM~17011167
> *I hope it will work out got people up here sayin not to go that we wont be able to Hop Fuck that Denver CC goin anyway!
> 
> 
> ...


We are working on doing the hop 2 blocks away on private property


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Tuck BTW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 06:21 PM~17011036
> *They changin up your schedule alot?  :around:
> *



The life of management :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17011196
> *We are working on doing the hop 2 blocks away on private property
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whts going on Roy.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17011201
> *Nice Tuck BTW
> *


Thanks bro caddy spindles 2in on a-arms.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Makes me miss my Monte


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 26 2010, 06:44 PM~17011216
> *Whts going on Roy.
> *


Not much bro,how you been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:47 PM~17011250
> *Makes me miss my Monte
> 
> 
> ...



Your Monte is looking good lately... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17011257
> *Not much bro,how you been?
> *


I'm good just waiting for Disney on ice to start


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17011267
> *Your Monte is looking good lately... :biggrin:
> *


Did Marc finally sell it? :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17011271
> *I'm good just waiting for Disney on ice to start
> *


Me too I'm having Goofy withdrawls :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17011276
> *Did Marc finally sell it? :wow:
> *



Nah, he still has it. Hes finishing it up now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17011287
> *Nah, he still has it. Hes finishing it up now.
> *


That's cool
And it's Marc's car :biggrin: 
He deserves it to be called his and not "my old car"
he hangin with you guys?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost that time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:53 PM~17011306
> *That's cool
> And it's Marc's car :biggrin:
> He deserves it to be called his and not "my old car"
> ...



LOL...yea...its his now. 

Yea, Marc has been hangin around us....when he can, the cat is always working.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17011320
> *Almost that time
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm....Carne Estrada! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17011325
> *LOL...yea...its his now.
> 
> Yea, Marc has been hangin around us....when he can, the cat is always working.
> *


Yeah he's a work o holic but he's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:55 PM~17011333
> *Yeah he's a work o holic but he's cool :thumbsup:
> *



Yea...definitely a good guy. He was looking to pick up another 63...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:57 PM~17011352
> *Yea...definitely a good guy. He was looking to pick up another 63...
> *


tell him I got one for him :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:54 PM~17011320
> *Almost that time
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17011359
> *tell him I got one for him :biggrin:
> *



Another trade :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:01 PM~17011387
> *Another trade  :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17011250
> *Makes me miss my Monte
> 
> 
> ...


Vyne Time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's his old ride when I got it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 26 2010, 07:04 PM~17011422
> *Vyne Time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Mar 26 2010, 05:16 PM~17010998
> *Thats Angelo vp of Sweet Dreams car club.
> *


Thats a bad ass ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:54 PM~17011320
> *Almost that time
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SMELL AND THE TASTE AND THE DRUNKNESS :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17011554
> *:happysad: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SMELL AND THE TASTE AND THE DRUNKNESS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 07:18 PM~17011554
> *:happysad: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SMELL AND THE TASTE AND THE DRUNKNESS :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 07:18 PM~17011554
> *:happysad: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SMELL AND THE TASTE AND THE DRUNKNESS :biggrin:
> *


Get home soon and safe brother


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:27 PM~17011641
> *Get home soon and safe brother
> *


TRYING TO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17011648
> *TRYING TO
> *


When you guys headed back?
End of May?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17010744
> *Looks like a goodtime. Nice Rides
> What park is that at? Who's 72 Monte?
> *


i think berkley park by lakeside


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 26 2010, 01:58 PM~17009517
> *me neither...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2010, 05:19 PM~17011014
> *I work until about 730 tonight and have tomorrow off.
> *


ku ku well if u want ill hit u up 2marrow homie ill let u kick it the rest of the evening :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TGIF! Good finish nuggets! Cheers CO! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17011850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17011850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Mar 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17011864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 08:01 PM~17011941
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers are losing


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17011196
> *We are working on doing the hop 2 blocks away on private property
> 
> *


 hop or no hop JUST CASUAL WILL BE THERE.......


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi+Mar 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17011938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get that axle or find it on the side of the road yet?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17011779
> *When you guys headed back?
> End of May?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 26 2010, 08:03 PM~17011964
> *hop or no hop JUST CASUAL WILL BE THERE.......
> *


:thumbsup:
Thanks for the support 
i as well as others will also be up in Denver the day after :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 26 2010, 08:03 PM~17011969
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool,will be nice to see GT back on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well if we can't get Nevada poppin this year we at least need to get the park Crackin on Sundays :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, greenmerc77, BigCeez
:wave: 
What up My club brothers


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17012081
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, greenmerc77, BigCeez
> :wave:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 26 2010, 08:17 PM~17012094
> *:biggrin:
> *


And you as well my club brother 
:wave:
The invisible club has no lines :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17011850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm homie im on my way 2 ur casa now :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17012107
> *And you as well my club brother
> :wave:
> The invisible club has no lines :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 08:24 PM~17012146
> *dammm homie im on my way 2 ur casa now :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WAT UP CO..ANY ONE THAT PIN STRIPS OUT THER YOU GUYS WOULD RECOMEND ?MY DAD WANTS TO GO ALL OUT ON HIS MONTE AND I WANT SUM DONE TO MY BIKE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 07:06 PM~17011443
> *Here's his old ride when I got it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17012247
> *WAT UP CO..ANY ONE THAT PIN STRIPS OUT THER YOU GUYS WOULD RECOMEND ?MY DAD WANTS TO GO ALL OUT ON HIS MONTE AND I WANT SUM DONE TO MY BIKE
> *


Chuckie is doing it for $150 a pop ....whole car
Hit up your Prez for details...he did his,and mine as well :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17012264
> *Chuckie is doing it for $150 a pop ....whole car
> Hit up your Prez for details...he did his,and mine as well :thumbsup:
> *


YA THATS WHAT I HEARD BUT ALSO HEARD HE WAS HARD TO GET A HOLD OF THANKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17012290
> *YA THATS WHAT I HEARD BUT ALSO HEARD HE WAS HARD TO GET A HOLD OF THANKS
> *


:yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:15 PM~17012081
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, greenmerc77, BigCeez
> :wave:
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How you doing Chuck?




get a yob den you stop talkin huh?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17012469
> *How you doing Chuck?
> get a yob den you stop talkin huh?
> *


Well everyone has been sick and i have been really tired get back into the habit of getting up at 6:30am. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17012501
> *Well everyone has been sick and i have been really tired get back into the habit of getting up at 6:30am. :happysad:
> *



I'm in the same boat bro, I feel your pain! When are you moving homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17012501
> *Well everyone has been sick and i have been really tired get back into the habit of getting up at 6:30am. :happysad:
> *


Yeah I hear ya 
that's why I wake up at 7 or earlier every morning so I wont get into the habit of sleeping in because that chit kills ya when you finally start working after a long stretch :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 26 2010, 08:24 PM~17012146
> *dammm homie im on my way 2 ur casa now :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When is this ride coming back out?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17012247
> *WAT UP CO..ANY ONE THAT PIN STRIPS OUT THER YOU GUYS WOULD RECOMEND ?MY DAD WANTS TO GO ALL OUT ON HIS MONTE AND I WANT SUM DONE TO MY BIKE
> *


HIT UP GEORGE WELDON HE'S GOTTA SHOP IN IN PUEBLO WEST #719 994 1990 BAD AS STRIPER HE CAN DO IT ALL! TELL HIM HESTON SENT YOU!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 07:13 AM~17005992
> *DAMN AGAIN YOU GOT THAT THING BACK!!!!! GET AHOLD OF ME IM GONNA NEED THE BIKE SERVICED BEFORE THE SUMMER HITS WE ARE THINKIN OF RIDIN TO STURGIS, PM ME YOUR NUMBER BRO
> *


YUP AND THIS IS WHAT I HAD TO LOOK FORWARD TOO YESTERDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was actually thinking about a tan and Black color combo today thinking how nice it would be :happysad:
Then I found this today in my old pics


Maybe Sal changed the Color :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

MY BAD COULDNT UPLOAD PIC BUT IT WAS A BUSTED FLEXPLATE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Coming Soon ? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TGIF


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

suup ya;llllllll


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 10:00 PM~17013000
> *suup ya;llllllll
> *


:wave:
What up Mac?
Just getting ready for the Season :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Whats up Colo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17013032
> *Whats up Colo.
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:55 PM~17012965
> *TGIF
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17012532
> *Yeah I hear ya
> that's why I wake up at 7 or earlier every morning so I wont get into the habit of sleeping in because that chit kills ya when you finally start working after a long stretch :happysad:
> *


* :uh: 

I call bullshit! The wifey wakes ur ass up to start your chores! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: cold hard cash, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY





WHATS UP COLO*R*AD*O*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 09:11 PM~17013108
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: cold hard cash, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY
> WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*greenmerc77, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash, macgyver, RAG3ROY

Got some heavy hitters in the house :0 *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17013097
> * :uh:
> 
> I call bullshit! The wifey wakes ur ass up to start your chores! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17013097
> * :uh:
> 
> I call bullshit! The wifey wakes ur ass up to start your chores! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17013011
> *:wave:
> What up Mac?
> Just getting ready for the Season :biggrin:
> ...


suuup lil brother.. on my 6th 40 of bud light and bought ready to go pass out..... im gonna make it to the bar-b-q..... ty was telling me bout it last night at memorial park.... you guys gotta remind me with texts and emails cause im so busy with tons of chit.... il bring some beer!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:



9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: RAG3ROY, 70HD, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, CSC85MC, reglos84, greenmerc77, cold hard cash, macgyver


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 26 2010, 10:12 PM~17013116
> *:wave:
> *




WHATS UP PAUL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:12 PM~17013117
> *greenmerc77, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash, macgyver, RAG3ROY
> 
> Got some heavy hitters in the house  :0
> *





WHATS UP BUDDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 10:13 PM~17013131
> *suuup lil brother.. on my 6th 40 of bud light and bought ready to go pass out..... im gonna make it to the bar-b-q..... ty was telling me bout it last night at memorial park.... you guys gotta remind me with texts and emails cause im so busy with tons of chit.... il bring some beer!
> *


*You can bring it but it is at your own risk
There was a typo on the flier and is being taken care of
But we would love to see you out bRO* :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Heston......Outpost is going to find out on Tuesday if they can cancel the painted bags and ship me the primered ones. When they call me I'll let u know what's up bRO.*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17013137
> *WHATS UP PAUL
> *


Not much bro, just trying to get the ride ready for the picnic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:12 PM~17013117
> *greenmerc77, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, cold hard cash, macgyver, RAG3ROY
> 
> Got some heavy hitters in the house  :0
> *


You and Glen


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17013143
> *WHATS UP BUDDY
> *


*Drinking some coROnas and cooking some asada on the grill. Come by :cheesy: *


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

4 SURE MAN YOU GOT MY # RIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:18 PM~17013175
> *Drinking some coROnas and cooking some asada on the grill. Come by :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
Hardcore Colradan


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanna say a quick congrats to Marcos
for getting a part time Jale
big ups dog :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:18 PM~17013175
> *Drinking some coROnas and cooking some asada on the grill. Come by :cheesy:
> *



DAMN IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BIG IN THE COLD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17013181
> *4 SURE MAN YOU GOT MY # RIGHT?
> *


*Yes Sir....*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17013196
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That tripped me da fuck out
I posted ....then this mofo was staring me down all of a sudden :wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17013168
> *You and Glen
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17013208
> *DAMN IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BIG IN THE COLD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17013208
> *DAMN IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BIG IN THE COLD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Unless he's talking about the George Foreman grille :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17013228
> *Unless he's talking about the George Foreman grille :cheesy:
> *



HE HAS A BIG ENOUGH GRILL TO COOK WHOLE ANIMALS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17013228
> *Unless he's talking about the George Foreman grille :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17013228
> *Unless he's talking about the George Foreman grille :cheesy:
> *



THOSE FUCKERS TAKE TO LONG TO COOK ASADA ON


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:24 PM~17013238
> *HE HAS A BIG ENOUGH GRILL TO COOK WHOLE ANIMALS
> *



*BWAHAHAHA, I just laughed out loud...who says that shit..."whole animals"*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:24 PM~17013238
> *HE HAS A BIG ENOUGH GRILL TO COOK WHOLE ANIMALS
> *


I believe it 

All stainless too.....nah he probably got that mofo chrome plated with the rest of his car :0


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CHUCK :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013251
> *THOSE FUCKERS TAKE TO LONG TO COOK ASADA ON
> *


anybody ever taste the Carne Asada from Costco?

That shit is actually the bomb :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Why u posting pics of that ***?*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013253
> *BWAHAHAHA, I just laughed out loud...who says that shit..."whole animals"
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17013302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those Fat Whites?
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17013269
> *WHAT UP CHUCK :wave:
> *



JUST GOT HOME F*RO*M DINNER AND YOU


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:31 PM~17013309
> *Are those Fat Whites?
> :scrutinize:    :biggrin:
> *


*That's why he's using them as a lil stand  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17013302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EASTer gonna be the bomb!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17013332
> *That's why he's using them as a lil stand
> *



THATS ALL THERE WORTH :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:31 PM~17013311
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM DINNER AND YOU
> *


NADDA JUST WORKING ON MY 4TH MEAL CHICARRONES & BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

lol, manson is a punkass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17013332
> *That's why he's using them as a lil stand
> *


I knew you was gonna say that lol
.........




ah chit bar-b-quing......you da man homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17013342
> *EASTer gonna be the bomb!!
> *



YUP


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: luxurymnte8788, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, CSC85MC, 70HD, FIRMEX, macgyver, wannabelowrider



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17013350
> *NADDA JUST WORKING ON MY 4TH MEAL CHICARRONES & BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DID YOU MAKE SOME TORTILLAS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17013366
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: luxurymnte8788, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, CSC85MC, 70HD, FIRMEX, macgyver, wannabelowrider
> :wave:
> *


*Sup homie!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry been putting in work
everytime he is MIA that fool pulls a frame or replaces floors or something
Big ups Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17013366
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: luxurymnte8788, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, CSC85MC, 70HD, FIRMEX, macgyver, wannabelowrider
> :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up Manuel


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17013380
> *Larry been putting in work
> everytime he is MIA that fool pulls a frame or replaces floors or something
> Big ups Larry :thumbsup:
> *




HE MUST BE WORKIN OVERTIME AT WORK


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

YESSSSSSSIR! THE OLD LADY DID!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:38 PM~17013400
> *HE MUST BE WORKIN OVERTIME AT WORK
> *


:dunno:
Hope everything is going great for him :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17013402
> *YESSSSSSSIR! THE OLD LADY DID!
> *



DAMN ILL BE OVER IN A FEW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17013416
> *DAMN ILL BE OVER IN A FEW
> *


*U don't want any of my asada and ROnas? :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17013428
> *U don't want any of my asada and ROnas?  :angry:
> *



IT ALL SOUNDS GOOD HESTON TAKE YOUR TORTS AND HEAD TO SEANS, HOMEMADE TORTILLAS AND CARNE ASADA ARE FUCKIN AMAZING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17013448
> *:biggrin:
> I do :happysad:
> *


*Bwahaha, Chuck I told ROy about our Inside Joke.... :biggrin: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17013475
> *Bwahaha, Chuck I told ROy about our Inside Joke.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17013445
> *IT ALL SOUNDS GOOD HESTON TAKE YOUR TORTS AND HEAD TO SEANS, HOMEMADE TORTILLAS AND CARNE ASADA ARE FUCKIN AMAZING
> *


 :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17013475
> *Bwahaha, Chuck I told ROy about our Inside Joke.... :biggrin:
> *


I should put a (no ****) in my post before I edited it :happysad: 


That shit is fucking funny Sean
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'm still laughing thing about the days


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17013484
> *:sprint:  :sprint:
> *



:wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17013496
> *I should put a (no ****) in my post before I edited it :happysad:
> That shit is fucking funny Sean
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


*U member huh :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17013496
> *I should put a (no ****) in my post before I edited it :happysad:
> That shit is fucking funny Sean
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 26 2010, 09:36 PM~17013366
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: luxurymnte8788, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, CSC85MC, 70HD, FIRMEX, macgyver, wannabelowrider
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:21 PM~17013203
> *Just wanna say a quick congrats to Marcos
> for getting a part time Jale
> big ups dog :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17013510
> *U member huh  :cheesy:
> *


all tooo well
Some of it is embarrassing :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17013526
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17013530
> *all tooo well
> Some of it is embarrassing :happysad:
> *


*Remember me and him going at it, bwahahaha, I used to get so F'ng irritated :angry: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17013547
> *Remember me and him going at it, bwahahaha, I used to get so F'ng irritated :angry:
> *







:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17013547
> *Remember me and him going at it, bwahahaha, I used to get so F'ng irritated :angry:
> *


I know LOL
I was just going through some of it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well hopefully the rag will be on the streets again soon
If all goes well with the brake lines and this damn weather is decent for a day or so


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HESTON WHAT KINDA BIKE YOU GOT


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry yal, im fukd up right now.. heres some chicks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:04 PM~17013679
> *sorry yal, im fukd up right now.. heres some chicks
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out Mac they will ban you if you post nudes bro
just a heads up,depends on which Mod


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:05 PM~17013695
> *Watch out Mac they will ban you if you post nudes bro
> just a heads up,depends on which Mod
> *


lol, ya, i tried to post bout 10 other naked chicks but they didnt let em go thru... fuk it, im fukd up and gonna go shave my head and piss off my wife/// maybe a mohawk.lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was up mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:09 PM~17013726
> *lol, ya, i tried to post bout 10 other naked chicks but they didnt let em go thru... fuk it, im fukd up and gonna go shave my head and piss off my wife/// maybe a mohawk.lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
take it easy bro :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17013727
> *was up mac
> *


fukd up.. on my 6 40..lol, jus on the other line right now talkin to one of the enforcercers to ------------------------- (a biker club)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:13 PM~17013755
> *fukd up.. on my 6 40..lol, jus on the other line right now talkin to one of the enforcercers to ------------------------- (a biker club)
> *


:wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

should i piss off my wife a do a mohawk? or just leave my chit alone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:14 PM~17013767
> *should i piss off my wife a do a mohawk? or just leave my chit alone
> *


Do the mohawk then gel it spiked up
But make sure you take a pic of it and her reaction 
Cause on Lay it Low rule #2 is Pics or it didn't happen :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:14 PM~17013767
> *should i piss off my wife a do a mohawk? or just leave my chit alone
> *


do it like mr. t


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17013791
> *Do the mohawk then gel it spiked up
> But make sure you take a pic of it and her reaction
> Cause on Lay it Low rule #2 is Pics or it didn't happen :thumbsup:
> *


i tried to take a pic of my head but i so fukd up im taking pics of the wall... il get this shit done.lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 26 2010, 11:24 PM~17013869
> *i tried to take a pic of my head but i so fukd up im taking pics of the wall... il get this shit  done.lol
> *


Just do it bro
You fuck it up you can always shave it
With Spring here it will be perfect timing


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy dawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 26 2010, 11:26 PM~17013890
> *wuz good roy dawg
> *


Not much,just waiting to put in that rear axle Sunday 
What up Ty?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17013898
> *Not much,just waiting to put in that rear axle Sunday
> What up Ty?
> *


just wanted to see what popin here you ever make that deal wit your ride yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 26 2010, 11:31 PM~17013936
> *just wanted to see what popin here you ever make that deal wit your ride yet
> *


Nah I haven't heard from the guy in 2 days so 
No biggie i can always keep the rag :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 11:32 PM~17013942
> *Nah I haven't heard from the guy in 2 days so
> No biggie i can always keep the rag :biggrin:
> *


cool should keep it any way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 26 2010, 11:38 PM~17013988
> *cool should keep it any way
> *


:yessad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

u back mac


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP COLO , WEATHER GETTING ANY BETTER YET ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17014143
> *WHATS UP COLO , WEATHER GETTING ANY BETTER YET ?
> *


:wave:
Suppose to be Sunday :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

my wife is gonna throw me on the couch... oops i fukd up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 27 2010, 12:04 AM~17014225
> *my wife is gonna throw me on the couch... oops i fukd up
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
Damn....you da man Mac


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

im fukd.. if i go up to the 4th level of the house where she at im in trouble. maybe i should just hide down here in the HOLE, in the dungeon


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

im going to go pass out on the couch upstairs.. got 2 more levels above that couch before she can find me... hit you guys up later,im in trouble


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 27 2010, 12:13 AM~17014295
> *im going to go pass out on the couch upstairs.. got 2 more levels above that couch before she can find me... hit you guys up later,im in trouble
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Goodnight homie and ....stand up for your rights dog :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

mac you should drink one more dude :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 27 2010, 12:18 AM~17014338
> *mac you should drink one more dude :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
He already drank enough
and proved his point via pictures
he needs some rest cause it sounds like he's gonna hear it in the AM
Great thing for caps,huh Mac? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Homies
:wave:

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, bighomie68, Twotonz


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 12:07 AM~17014573
> *What up Homies
> :wave:
> 
> ...


what up brotha roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 27 2010, 01:18 AM~17014620
> *what up brotha roy :wave:
> *


Not much dog
How you doing John?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just got home date night with the little lady.went to go see cop out pretty funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 27 2010, 01:25 AM~17014647
> *just got home date night with the little lady.went to go see cop out pretty funny. :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:

Me just watching an Old Cali Swangin....damn those videos was the shit compared to anything else.........oh .....and sipping onna few :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 12:29 AM~17014653
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Me just watching an Old Cali Swangin....damn those videos was the shit compared to anything else.........oh .....and sipping onna few :biggrin:
> *


your own kinda date night huh homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 27 2010, 01:30 AM~17014656
> *your own kinda date night huh homie :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me Bud and Lowriding and yeah the videos .... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17013380
> *Larry been putting in work
> everytime he is MIA that fool pulls a frame or replaces floors or something
> Big ups Larry :thumbsup:
> *


I've been going at it with this shit homie I haven't been online since thursday morning :biggrin: My car is at a stand still until I get a carb I'm waiting to come in the mail I should get it next week though.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17012824
> *Coming Soon ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


soon enough!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 07:46 AM~17015256
> *soon enough!!!
> *


is the motor and undercarriage chromed out?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2010, 07:49 AM~17015269
> *is the motor and undercarriage chromed out?
> *


motor won't be but it will be lotioned up though...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 07:05 AM~17015348
> *motor won't be but it will be lotioned up though...
> *


 :naughty: :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 08:05 AM~17015348
> *motor won't be but it will be lotioned up though...
> *


Motor looks great though :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like I wont be putting that axle in today....it's nasty out hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2010, 07:45 AM~17015254
> *I've been going at it with this shit homie I haven't been online since thursday morning :biggrin: My car is at a stand still until I get a carb I'm waiting to come in the mail I should get it next week though.
> *


I thought you was busy on it :biggrin: 
Hey you got a bunch of that tar chit on the bottom of your car?
What's the best way to get that chit off?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT UP BARRATAS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

good morning springs natives


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP CO..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17013926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 27 2010, 10:08 AM~17016060
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Paul :wave:
Hey dog you see your dream car in the classifieds for only 32k?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC+Mar 27 2010, 09:50 AM~17015969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That get together on the 24th of April sounds good. Hopefully no knuckleheads start no drama so I can bring my daughters.


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

coming soon to colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2010, 10:15 AM~17016116
> *That get together on the 24th of April sounds good. Hopefully no knuckleheads start no drama so I can bring my daughters.
> *


last one was drama free so I'm hoping this one will be also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:23 AM~17016153
> *last one was drama free so I'm hoping this one will be also
> *



I'm bringing my kids...I'm sure there's enough of us to make sure this is a drama free event.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 AM~17016205
> *I'm bringing my kids...I'm sure there's enough of us to make sure this is a drama free event.
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 AM~17016205
> *I'm bringing my kids...I'm sure there's enough of us to make sure this is a drama free event.
> *


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 09:33 AM~17016205
> *I'm bringing my kids...I'm sure there's enough of us to make sure this is a drama free event.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 27 2010, 11:57 AM~17016672
> *What up CO!!
> *


You ready for today???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I cant wait until today is over. It's supposed to be nice the rest of the week. Time to pull the cars out!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2010, 12:20 PM~17016808
> *You ready for today???
> *



Yeszir!! Is your brother coming??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 27 2010, 12:49 PM~17016959
> *Yeszir!! Is your brother coming??
> *


I believe so...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's a nice 63 vert builder in the Springs for cheap :wow: http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_s...tible_104394808


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 02:08 PM~17017073
> *Here's a nice 63 vert builder in the Springs for cheap :wow: http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_s...tible_104394808
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 27 2010, 01:31 PM~17017178
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:41 AM~17015556
> *I thought you was busy on it :biggrin:
> Hey you got a bunch of that tar chit on the bottom of your car?
> What's the best way to get that chit off?
> *


the undercoating?? or what you talking about tar on the rocker?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2010, 01:54 PM~17017315
> *the undercoating?? or what you talking about tar on the rocker?
> *


undercoating


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey I said it was a 63 ...plus it's a Chevy and a vert :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 AM~17016116
> *That get together on the 24th of April sounds good. Hopefully no knuckleheads start no drama so I can bring my daughters.
> *


huh 4real i got 2 lil kids of my own i wana take 2 :yes:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i hope evrey1 in colorado is having a good day and enjoying it 2 :biggrin: .....but dam wind :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 03:08 PM~17017747
> *huh 4real i got 2 lil kids of my own i wana take 2 :yes:
> *


There will be alot more Rydaz there than dumb asses worrying about Colors :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 02:14 PM~17017762
> *There will be alot more Rydaz there than dumb asses worrying about Colors :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats ku roy if there ne haters there will just have 2 shut them down and send them on there way:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 03:20 PM~17017793
> *:thumbsup: thats ku roy if there ne haters there will just have 2 shut them down and send them on there way:biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 02:21 PM~17017798
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63


:wave:


How goes it my club brother?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 03:50 PM~17017930
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63
> :wave:
> ...


Doing good.just trying to catch up on layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass 64, what part of Colo you movin to?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic up Rey


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17019159
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:

Good talkin to you homie!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17019611
> *:wave:
> 
> Good talkin to you homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: rite brotha the same here :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 12:08 PM~17017073
> *Here's a nice 63 vert builder in the Springs for cheap :wow: http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_s...tible_104394808
> *


damn it roy :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i meant rite on brotha same here lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17019658
> *damn it roy :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:





:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 08:44 PM~17019662
> *i meant rite on brotha same here lol
> *


 :biggrin: 

I got ya homie!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 07:48 PM~17019694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got ya homie!
> *


so what year impala u workn on again bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 08:51 PM~17019718
> *so what year impala u workn on again bro
> *



72....got her down to bare metal.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17019735
> *72....got her down to bare metal.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 07:54 PM~17019735
> *72....got her down to bare metal.
> *


hell ya thats whats up them r cleannnn :biggrin: i use 2 have 66 bout 3years ago now i regret getn rid of it :banghead: but i needed the money tho at the tyme real bad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17019752
> *:thumbsup:
> *



What's up primo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17019763
> *hell ya thats whats up them r cleannnn  :biggrin:  i use 2 have 66 bout 3years ago now i regret getn rid of it  :banghead:  but i needed the money tho at the tyme real bad
> *



I had a 64 way back in the day that I built and I sold it for the same reason. I regret sellin her... but es la vida...


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

ya i hear u on that 1. well hopefully around this tyme nextyear ill b lookn 4 another impala :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17019768
> *What's up primo?
> *


Not much bro just sippin a few watching boxing on hbo...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17019863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 09:02 PM~17019802
> *ya i hear u on that 1.    well hopefully around this tyme nextyear ill b lookn 4 another impala :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17019819
> *Not much bro just sippin a few watching boxing on hbo...you?
> *



Kickin back with some family n friends homie! Did u get that axle in?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17020081
> *whats up homies
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17020081
> *whats up homies
> *



What's good homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP COLORADO PICTURES COMING 520S AND GOLD KNOCKOFF AND HUB AND NIPPLES WIDE WHITES ANYONE WANT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17020232
> *WHATS UP COLORADO PICTURES COMING 520S AND GOLD KNOCKOFF AND HUB AND NIPPLES WIDE WHITES ANYONE WANT?
> *


what kind of 520's?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17020242
> *what kind of 520's?
> *


COKER, I CANT BELIEVE YOU DONT HAVE ANY ON YOUR RIDE BALLER :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2010, 10:04 PM~17020294
> *COKER, I CANT BELIEVE YOU DONT HAVE ANY ON YOUR RIDE BALLER :cheesy:
> *


I been wanting some but I heard 50/50 stories on them :happysad: 
I drive my car way too much to have them anyways :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17020303
> *I been wanting some but I heard 50/50 stories on them :happysad:
> I drive my car way too much to have them anyways :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID I HAVE EXTENDED A ARMS ON MINE AND I HAVE ATE SOME UP, BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS, HAD 14S NOW 13S THESE ARE MY HOMIES
TIRES LIKE NEW 14X7 NO CURBS WIDE WHITES LIKE NEW BUT 2 OR STANDARD CAUSE HE HAD THEM ON A FLEETLINE 875 SHIPPED OBO


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 27 2010, 08:38 PM~17020081
> *whats up homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2010, 10:11 PM~17020349
> *THATS WHAT I SAID I HAVE EXTENDED A ARMS ON MINE AND I HAVE ATE SOME UP, BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS, HAD 14S NOW 13S THESE ARE MY HOMIES
> TIRES LIKE NEW 14X7 NO CURBS WIDE WHITES LIKE NEW BUT 2 OR STANDARD CAUSE HE HAD THEM ON A FLEETLINE 875 SHIPPED OBO
> 
> ...


Damn Phillipa that Gold looks nice and dark bRO
Almost like Dayton Gold :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2010, 10:22 PM~17020438
> *Wut up CO  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:
What up Raiders


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17020429
> *Damn Phillipa that Gold looks nice and dark bRO
> Almost like Dayton Gold :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH ITS U.S.GOLD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 27 2010, 10:24 PM~17020462
> *YEAH ITS U.S.GOLD
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:52 PM~17020221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 27 2010, 10:56 PM~17020688
> *:0
> *


he was just breaking his valve stems in on that pic :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 11:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


Playtimes Over sounds familiar
Welcome to the Colorado topic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17020899
> *Playtimes Over sounds familiar
> Welcome to the Colorado topic homie :thumbsup:
> *


glad 2 b here ready 2 get our name out there


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17020883
> *he was just breaking his valve stems in on that pic :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 27 2010, 10:56 PM~17021165
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


right on homie much luv 2 every1 who shows luv lets keep lowriden stong :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17021232
> *right on homie much luv 2 every1 who shows luv lets keep lowriden stong :yes:
> *


we working on that day and night 24/7/365 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17019779
> *I had a 64 way back in the day that I built and I sold it for the same reason. I regret sellin her... but es la vida...
> *











part of that 64 is still around :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not much of a frost fan but you can't deny this song


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2010, 03:54 AM~17021830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sublime..... wanna my favorites! saw em in concert


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17019863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 11:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome homie! Nice rides!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it looks like a nice day to hook my ride up.
Hopefully it goes smooth


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 28 2010, 01:41 AM~17021654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 28 2010, 01:41 AM~17021654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta Love the triple Golds :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO nice weather for the next few days. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody who feels like getting greasy in the Springs stop on by.
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17022508
> *Anybody who feels like getting greasy in the Springs stop on by.
> :biggrin:
> *


(no ****)


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What are you doing to your ride?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good homies? Gettin the Cutty ready for a photo shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 09:18 AM~17022481
> *Gotta Love the triple Golds :yes:
> *



I miss those rims....I miss my 64


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

1st Annual Coronas Mexican Grill and City Wide CC Denver Car Show on May 2nd.
Peoples Choice Awards
Bikini Car Wash
Flyer and more info comin soon!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 28 2010, 09:37 AM~17022592
> *1st Annual Coronas Mexican Grill and City Wide CC Denver Car Show on May 2nd.
> Peoples Choice Awards
> Bikini Car Wash
> ...


  but I guarantee you May 2nd is a really bad day...


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 27 2010, 05:05 PM~17018652
> *Bad ass 64, what part of Colo you movin to?
> *


im moving back to colorado springs :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 28 2010, 11:46 AM~17023532
> *im moving back to colorado springs  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17023791
> *
> *


i had a dream you shot me in the stomach five times and chased me in the hospital with a big ass purple monster with you i was like wtf :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 12:29 PM~17023812
> *i had a dream you shot me in the stomach five times and chased me in the hospital with a big ass purple monster with you i was like wtf :roflmao:
> *



:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 12:29 PM~17023812
> *i had a dream you shot me in the stomach five times and chased me in the hospital with a big ass purple monster with you i was like wtf :roflmao:
> *


Damn homie like dat?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a Banana bar in Colorado?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 11:51 AM~17023968
> *Damn homie like dat?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IT WAS, I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR CAR WHEN I LOGGED OFF, AND STARTED WATCHING SPROUT, BEFORE I WENT TO SLEEP THATS THE CONNECTION :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 01:00 PM~17024028
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IT WAS, I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR CAR WHEN I LOGGED OFF, AND STARTED WATCHING SPROUT, BEFORE I WENT TO SLEEP THATS THE CONNECTION :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 01:00 PM~17024028
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IT WAS, I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR CAR WHEN I LOGGED OFF, AND STARTED WATCHING SPROUT, BEFORE I WENT TO SLEEP THATS THE CONNECTION :wow:
> *


but why do I have to be shooting peeps??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 12:56 PM~17024001
> *Anybody got a Banana bar in Colorado?
> *


Whut happened to yours???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 01:19 PM~17024133
> *Whut happened to yours???
> *


One of my bushings was so worn the bolt went through the bushing and into the banana bar


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17020879
> *whats up every1 im Manny FrE$h im the president of a new club me and my familia started late last its called Play Time$ OveR jus here tryn 2 make friends heres a few of our rides tell me what u think there is more rides 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 02:20 PM~17024478
> *One of my bushings was so worn the bolt went through the bushing and into the banana bar
> *


damn


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17024739
> *damn
> *


yeah and when undoing the brake lines one twisted and caused it to crack :angry: 
the long ass one that goes in between the frame and body  
But i think Imma just cut it and get a flaring kit and redo it that way :happysad: 
So i called it quits after the brake line and banana bar thing,I just need to get those before I go back at it......fucking old cars


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17025465
> *was good roy
> *


Nothing is good :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17022980
> * but I guarantee you May 2nd is a really bad day...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17025491
> *:yes:
> *


X2 
NM and Springs is having a show


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17025503
> *X2
> NM and Springs is having a show
> *


  Are u going 2 roll down here......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17025526
> *  Are u going 2 roll down here......
> *


I wish I had the pockets to.  
Imma just stay here and support our local show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking it's only the carrier bearing
Boy was I off
Carrier bearing,driveline rewelding and balancing,u-joints,trailing arm bushings,banana bar and bushings,panhard bar and bushings,brake lines,air hoses,Rear End,and muffler welding :happysad:
But if I get it all fixed I'll be back up in Denver with it for the meeting :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 10:38 AM~17022980
> * but I guarantee you May 2nd is a really bad day...
> *



Yea, calendar was wide open on the CLA. Already got some clubs commiting to my show already. Its nothing outrageous, just an excuse to kick back....if no one shows up....fuck it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 28 2010, 06:58 PM~17026455
> *Yea, calendar was wide open on the CLA. Already got some clubs commiting to my show already. Its nothing outrageous, just an excuse to kick back....if no one shows up....fuck it.
> *


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17024969
> *yeah and when undoing the brake lines one twisted and caused it to crack :angry:
> the long ass one that goes in between the frame and body
> But i think Imma just cut it and get a flaring kit and redo it that way :happysad:
> ...


That shit sucks, that the problem with old cars, a simple fix turns into a major ordeal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 28 2010, 08:06 PM~17027034
> *That shit sucks, that the problem with old cars, a simple fix turns into a major ordeal
> *


:yessad:
But I'll be Rollin soon :happysad: 
And this time should feel alot better.....chit I may even have time to enjoy my new stereo system


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 27 2010, 11:06 PM~17021232
> *right on homie much luv 2 every1 who shows luv lets keep lowriden stong :yes:
> *


yup i hear u on that 1 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 04:39 PM~17025777
> *Thinking it's only the carrier bearing
> Boy was I off
> Carrier bearing,driveline rewelding and balancing,u-joints,trailing arm bushings,banana bar and bushings,panhard bar and bushings,brake lines,air hoses,Rear End,and muffler welding :happysad:
> ...


dam im sorry homie i hope ur back on the road soon bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17027483
> *dam im sorry homie i hope ur back on the road soon bro
> *


It aint nada homie
I'll be on the road by next weekend


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats goin on rj and ROy


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17027531
> *It aint nada homie
> I'll be on the road by next weekend
> *


thats ku homie im glad 2 hear that :cheesy: plus the weather gonna b nice the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 07:55 PM~17027604
> *whats goin on rj and ROy
> *


nada nada bro just all stuffed i just got done eatn sum t-bone and baked potatoes :biggrin: whats knew with u bro


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co was a nice day just got back from the bully... nice to see the clubs out rollin...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17027531
> *It aint nada homie
> I'll be on the road by next weekend
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 28 2010, 08:03 PM~17027697
> * whats up co was a nice day just got back from the bully... nice to see the clubs out rollin...
> *


 :biggrin: 
Saw a few riders on my way home from visiting my grandpa, can't wait to be out there too!! :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17027686
> *nada nada bro just all stuffed i just got done eatn sum t-bone and baked potatoes :biggrin:    whats knew with u bro
> *



just got home bRO ive been on the bike all afternoon


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:11 PM~17027799
> *just got home bRO ive been on the bike all afternoon
> *


hey Chuck, you gonna bring the bike to our Show and Shine in June?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up CO?

you are Chris from Memories right?

I am Chris from Citywide

whats up Tavo?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17027873
> *Whats up CO?
> 
> you are Chris from Memories right?
> ...


whats up im just chillin cruised the 68 today what you up to


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 09:20 PM~17027855
> *hey Chuck, you gonna bring the bike to our Show and Shine in June?
> *



yup


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:11 PM~17027799
> *just got home bRO ive been on the bike all afternoon
> *


i wanted 2 get a bike this summer 2 but i mite just wait til the winter 2 get1 but hell ya 2day was the day 2go riding around it was hot all day long


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:27 PM~17027942
> *i wanted 2 get a bike this summer 2 but i mite just wait til the winter 2 get1 but hell ya 2day was the day 2go riding around it was hot all day long
> *



yea bRO it was a nice day


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:28 PM~17027960
> *yea bRO it was a nice day
> *


so have u worked on ur impala at all lately


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, JM6386, Pure Perfection









whats up PUEBLO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17027973
> *so have u worked on ur impala at all lately
> *



NO I NEED TO TAKE MY DOORS AND FENDERS TO GET SODA BLASTED FOR I COULD GET SOME BODY WORK DONE


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:30 PM~17027991
> *NO I NEED TO TAKE MY DOORS AND FENDERS TO GET SODA BLASTED FOR I COULD GET SOME BODY WORK DONE
> *


ku ku thats whats up i cant wait 2 c it when it done and on the streets :cheesy: so have u talked 2 that **** joel at all :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:29 PM~17027974
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, JM6386, Pure Perfection
> whats up PUEBLO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17028032
> *ku ku thats whats up i cant wait 2 c it when it done and on the streets  :cheesy:  so have u talked 2 that **** joel at all :biggrin:
> *



I SEEN HIM AT BEARS THE OTHER DAY WITH HIS NEW BABY


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:35 PM~17028046
> *I SEEN HIM AT BEARS THE OTHER DAY WITH HIS NEW BABY
> *


  he had his baby already


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17028066
> *  he had his baby already
> *


YUP


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:38 PM~17028090
> *YUP
> *


 :cheesy: ku ku


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17028104
> *:cheesy: ku ku
> *


YEA HE IS HAPPY


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2010, 03:27 AM~17021770
> *I'm not much of a frost fan but you can't deny this song
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:40 PM~17028105
> *YEA HE IS HAPPY
> *


thats good im glad 4 him what :biggrin: what did they end up having a gurl rite


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:42 PM~17028120
> *thats good im glad 4 him what  :biggrin:  what did they end up having a gurl rite
> *



A BOY! WHATS UP HESTON


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:24 PM~17027915
> *yup
> *


cool...we want street rods, old school, new school, lowriders, motorcycles, bicycles, pedal cars


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17028303
> *A BOY!  WHATS UP HESTON
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17028368
> *cool...we want street rods, old school, new school, lowriders, motorcycles, bicycles, pedal cars
> *



WE SHOULD HAVE A FEW THINGS THERE CHRIS.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17028410
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A FEW THINGS THERE CHRIS.
> *



TO BAD IT WONT BE MY CAR :angry:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Pure Perfection, RO4LIFE 719, mikegDenver, 3sum, 70HD



damn pueblo in the house :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17028410
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A FEW THINGS THERE CHRIS.
> *


do you need to see the flier again?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17028430
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Pure Perfection, RO4LIFE 719, mikegDenver, 3sum, 70HD
> damn pueblo in the house :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17028438
> *do you need to see the flier again?
> *



IT WOULD NEVER HURT TO POST IT AGAIN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

1.jpg]







[/url]
[/quote]


that on site car wash is going to be like 3-5 dollars (which will save you time before the show) when you pull in he will wash the car and wipe it down after you pull in to your spot... plus it will be cheaper than what you would pay at the car wash and you wouldnt have to wipe it down again after road grime between car wash and show... :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats the word on shows here in P Town


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> 1.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


YOU GUYS SHOULD HIT BURQUE FOR CINCO


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> 1.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17028476
> *Whats the word on shows here in P Town
> *



I HAVENT HEARD OF SHIT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:06 PM~17028498
> *I HAVENT HEARD OF SHIT
> *


That sucks did u ever find a front seat for ur rag


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

what b.b.g 4 cinco?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i meant b.b.q lol


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

YOU GUYS SHOULD HIT BURQUE FOR CINCO
[/quote]
we dont have those deep pockets for traveling money Chuck...if we dont support the local shows then we cant complain if we lose them...(just my opinion)


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:08 PM~17028529
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up fes what new homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:10 PM~17028584
> *whats up fes what new homie
> *


Nuthin' new, whutz up wit' you???


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17028594
> *Nuthin' new, whutz up wit' you???
> *


the same o shit bro lol :biggrin: hey do u by chance know ne1 sell ne dumps i need 2of them


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CHUCK, R.J, MANNY AND EVERY1 ELSE? ALL IS GOOD OVER HERE JUST GOT A CHANCE TO SAMPLE SOME JACK IN THE BOX HERE IN PUEB-LOW


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17028476
> *Whats the word on shows here in P Town
> *


i heard of sum show goin down at pcc or csu im not sure but ill try 2find more info and ill let u know bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:13 PM~17028629
> *the same o shit bro lol :biggrin:  hey do u by chance know ne1 sell ne dumps i need 2of them
> *


anykind of dumps or something specific... I got a couple of old dumps laying around, I'll dig them up tomorrow and take pics of them


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17028647
> *WHAT UP CHUCK, R.J, MANNY AND EVERY1 ELSE? ALL IS GOOD OVER HERE JUST GOT A CHANCE TO SAMPLE SOME JACK IN THE BOX HERE IN PUEB-LOW
> *


whats up heston. dam u couldnt even invite lol


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:16 PM~17028676
> *anykind of dumps or something specific... I got a couple of old dumps laying around, I'll dig them up tomorrow and take pics of them
> *


  thanks bro ill appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17028656
> *i heard of sum show goin down at pcc or csu im not sure but ill try 2find more info and ill let u know bro
> *


ku ku u guys ready 4 the show season
:biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17028647
> *WHAT UP CHUCK, R.J, MANNY AND EVERY1 ELSE? ALL IS GOOD OVER HERE JUST GOT A CHANCE TO SAMPLE SOME JACK IN THE BOX HERE IN PUEB-LOW
> *


what up girl friend u need a pic of ur ride on here already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:18 PM~17028700
> *  thanks bro ill appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

MY BAD HOMIE IT WAS LAST MINUTE I WAS ON THE WAY HOME AND PASSED BY FINNALLY DIDN'T SEE THE DRIVE THREW ALL PACKED SO I STOPED STILL TOOK FOREVER TO GET MY CHIT THOUGH, EY SCHMOE'S GOT 2 DUMPS IF YOU DONT GET 'EM THEN I WILL CUZ I THINK I NEED 2 MYSELF


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, 3sum, DOMINATOR85, impala63, 70HD

Whutz Good Dominic!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:22 PM~17028757
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, 3sum, DOMINATOR85, impala63, 70HD
> 
> ...


whats up fes, how u doin


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:21 PM~17028742
> *MY BAD HOMIE IT WAS LAST MINUTE I WAS ON THE WAY HOME AND PASSED BY FINNALLY DIDN'T SEE THE DRIVE THREW ALL PACKED SO I STOPED STILL TOOK FOREVER TO GET MY CHIT THOUGH, EY SCHMOE'S GOT 2 DUMPS IF YOU DONT GET 'EM THEN I WILL CUZ I THINK I NEED 2 MYSELF
> *


its ku bro no hard feelings lol. i hit him up awhile back but i thought he mite of already got rid of them........so he still has them


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17028725
> *what up girl friend u need a pic of ur ride on here already
> *


I DONT THINK I GOT A GOOD PIC OF IT YET? I'LL CHECK, SPEAKING OF WHICH HOW IS MY BABY DOING? 







I MENT MY CARRUCHA TOO, NOT YOU!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Mar 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17028797
> *whats up fes, how u doin
> *


Just chillin' right now!!! How are you?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17028801
> *its ku bro no hard feelings lol.    i hit him up awhile back but i thought he mite of already got rid of them........so he still has them
> *


YUP I WAS TALKING WITH HIM BOUT 2 HRS AGO AND HE HAD 'EM IN HIS RIDE SHOWING ME


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:27 PM~17028857
> *I DONT THINK I GOT A GOOD PIC OF IT YET? I'LL CHECK, SPEAKING OF WHICH HOW IS MY BABY DOING?
> I MENT MY CARRUCHA TOO, NOT YOU!
> *


its called possetion that bitch is mine haha :x:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 10:08 PM~17028535
> *That sucks did u ever find a front seat for ur rag
> *



NAW MAN I REALLY HAVENT EVEN LOOKED BUT I NEED TO START


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 10:29 PM~17028898
> *its called possetion that bitch is mine haha :x:
> *


YA NO NEED TO WORRY THOUGH, I ALREADY OWN YOUR ASS ! SO THE CAR IS OWNED BY ME TOO! :naughty:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17028884
> *YUP I WAS TALKING WITH HIM BOUT 2 HRS AGO AND HE HAD 'EM IN HIS RIDE SHOWING ME
> *


  ill have 2 c whats up. so did u ever get that transmission problem solved bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17028647
> *WHAT UP CHUCK, R.J, MANNY AND EVERY1 ELSE? ALL IS GOOD OVER HERE JUST GOT A CHANCE TO SAMPLE SOME JACK IN THE BOX HERE IN PUEB-LOW
> *


HOW WAS IT, WHAT TIME DO HEY CLOSE DO YOU KNOW?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17028950
> *NAW MAN I REALLY HAVENT EVEN LOOKED BUT I NEED TO START
> *


yup u sure do :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17028962
> *  ill have 2 c whats up.  so did u ever get that transmission problem solved bro
> *


YUP ME AND MY GIRL DROPED THE TRANY REPLACED THE FLEX PLATE ALL IN THE SAME DAY TOOK IT FOR A RIDE FRI. MAN IT FELT GOOD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17028985
> *HOW WAS IT, WHAT TIME DO HEY CLOSE DO YOU KNOW?
> *


Ain't all Jack in the Cracks open 24/7???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17029003
> *Ain't all Jack in the Cracks open 24/7???
> *



IDK IS THERE FOOD GOOD


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up co :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Chapo?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17028998
> *yup u sure do  :biggrin:
> *



I NEED SOME DOOR PANELS AND A F*RO*NT SEAT


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17028985
> *HOW WAS IT, WHAT TIME DO HEY CLOSE DO YOU KNOW?
> *


GOT MIXED EMOTIONS BOUT THE FOOD IT WASN'T LIKE I EXPECTED BUT THAT COULD BE CUZ THEY'RE ALL BUSY. GOTTA TRY IT AGAIN ONCE THEY AIN'T SO NEW! I THINK THEY'RE OPEN TILL 2AM TODAY?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 09:37 PM~17029026
> *whats good Chapo?
> *


u come up with any thing yet :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17028999
> *YUP ME AND MY GIRL DROPED THE TRANY REPLACED THE FLEX PLATE ALL IN THE SAME DAY TOOK IT FOR A RIDE FRI. MAN IT FELT GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> YOU GUYS SHOULD HIT BURQUE FOR CINCO


we dont have those deep pockets for traveling money Chuck...if we dont support the local shows then we cant complain if we lose them...(just my opinion)
[/quote]


I LIKE GOIN OUT OF TOWN B*R0* AND NEW MEXICO SHOWS ARE ALWAYS FUN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17029018
> *IDK IS THERE FOOD GOOD
> *


Itz not the greatest but itz cool!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 10:38 PM~17029040
> *GOT MIXED EMOTIONS BOUT THE FOOD IT WASN'T LIKE I EXPECTED BUT THAT COULD BE CUZ THEY'RE ALL BUSY. GOTTA TRY IT AGAIN ONCE THEY AIN'T SO NEW! I THINK THEY'RE OPEN TILL 2AM TODAY?
> *



LOL IM BORED ANYBODY WANT TO GO EAT OVER THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17029021
> *what up co  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Up Ho... must be your week??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:38 PM~17029034
> *I NEED SOME DOOR PANELS AND A FRONT SEAT
> *


ill keep my eyes open 4 u chuck and if i come across nething ill let u know


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> we dont have those deep pockets for traveling money Chuck...if we dont support the local shows then we cant complain if we lose them...(just my opinion)


I LIKE GOIN OUT OF TOWN B*R0* AND NEW MEXICO SHOWS ARE ALWAYS FUN
[/quote]
i know you are always down for a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17029109
> *ill keep my eyes open 4 u chuck and if i come across nething ill let u know
> *



THANKS I APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17029070
> *u come up with any thing yet :biggrin:
> *


waiting on you


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17029094
> *LOL IM BORED ANYBODY WANT TO GO EAT OVER THERE
> *


lets do this lol :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17029099
> *Whutz Up Ho... must be your week???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit wich something would have happend by now


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:38 PM~17029034
> *I NEED SOME DOOR PANELS AND A FRONT SEAT
> *


Randy up here can make you some door panels...Rich was talking to him about some for his 65


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 10:44 PM~17029141
> *Shit wich something would have happend by now
> *


I know you almost got me hyped up about that!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17029128
> *waiting on you
> *


Were both wating on the same thing


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17028999
> *YUP ME AND MY GIRL DROPED THE TRANY REPLACED THE FLEX PLATE ALL IN THE SAME DAY TOOK IT FOR A RIDE FRI. MAN IT FELT GOOD
> *


wtf u mean ur dnt u mean ur dad


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17029156
> *Randy up here can make you some door panels...Rich was talking to him about some for his 65
> *



IF ANYTHING ILL ROB THE ONES OFF MY HARDTOP IF I HAVE TO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17029161
> *I know you almost got me hyped up about that!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: hno: :rant:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17029179
> *IF ANYTHING ILL ROB THE ONES OFF MY HARDTOP IF I HAVE TO
> *


didnt i tell you that a year ago


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17029161
> *I know you almost got me hyped up about that!!!
> *


Maybe it will happen manana way :biggrin: :biggrin: it better :angry: nah just playing  but i realy think it will :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17029168
> *wtf u mean ur dnt u mean ur dad
> *


WHAT? DAMN GIRL DON'T GET ALL CRAZY ATLEAST I GAVE YOU PROPS, YOU KNEW TO RESPOND TO THIS RIGHT AWAY DIDN'T YOU :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17029207
> *Maybe it will happen manana way :biggrin:  :biggrin: it better :angry: nah just playing  but i realy think it will :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17029179
> *IF ANYTHING ILL ROB THE ONES OFF MY HARDTOP IF I HAVE TO
> *


my brother still has the 1 from his 62 needs 2 b redone ill hit him up


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17029239
> *WHAT? DAMN GIRL DON'T GET ALL CRAZY ATLEAST I GAVE YOU PROPS, YOU KNEW TO RESPOND TO THIS RIGHT AWAY DIDN'T YOU :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Mar 28 2010, 10:46 PM~17029181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17029240
> *:drama:
> *


R them ships or popcorn good?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 10:51 PM~17029274
> *R them ships or popcorn good??  :biggrin:
> *


Chips!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 09:51 PM~17029274
> *R them ships or popcorn good??  :biggrin:
> *


not as good as the subliminal messages and this soda is flat already...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17029283
> *Chips!!!
> *


Sorry daddy (Chips) :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17029356
> *Sorry daddy  (Chips) :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :nono: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

im out :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Guys?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2010, 11:56 AM~17024001
> *Anybody got a Banana bar in Colorado?
> *


GOT A BANANA SEAT FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17016146
> *coming soon to colorado!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD REY THE GUEY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17028656
> *i heard of sum show goin down at pcc or csu im not sure but ill try 2find more info and ill let u know bro
> *


THAT GOING TO BE APRIL 17 AT C.U.S


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 29 2010, 07:04 AM~17031203
> *THAT GOING TO BE APRIL 17 AT C.U.S
> *




WHERE IS C U S AT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning CO
Well today I get to get shots in my neck hno:
Have a great day fellas :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17030482
> *GOT A BANANA SEAT FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 06:28 AM~17031299
> *WHERE IS C U S AT?
> *


smart ass :biggrin: neways thanks 4 the cruz 2 jack in the box chuck lol:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: goodmorning colorado hope every1 has a great day


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

damn roy shots in your neck .you still messed up from that lil fender bender


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HAVE A GREAT CESAR CHAVEZ DAY ..........


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lookin to be a beautiful week.  

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 29 2010, 08:29 AM~17032013
> *Lookin to be a beautiful week.
> 
> Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17031559
> *damn roy shots in your neck .you still messed up from that lil fender bender
> *


Yeah they just started giving me steroid shots in the neck :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17032484
> *Yeah they just started giving me steroid shots in the neck :happysad:
> *


 :wow: 

Hope you feel better Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 29 2010, 10:30 AM~17032559
> *:wow:
> 
> Hope you feel better Homie!!
> *


Thanks Izzy
I'm good bro
I opted out of the sedation so I wouldn't be walking around like a zombie like some of the other people there.
Wasn't too bad :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17032484
> *Yeah they just started giving me steroid shots in the neck :happysad:
> *


so now your neck will get huge since your on roids and it will match that big ass head of yours huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 29 2010, 10:58 AM~17032835
> *so now your neck will get huge since your on roids and it will match that big ass head of yours huh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:23 AM~17032484
> *Yeah they just started giving me steroid shots in the neck :happysad:
> *


hope u get bettr bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17033142
> *hope u get bettr bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie it's no biggie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1663086362.html


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Mar 29 2010, 01:29 PM~17034020
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

48 Chevy fleetline complete for sale! needs gone ASAP!!!! If interested hit me up!!!! 2500.00 O.B.O.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 29 2010, 01:35 PM~17034549
> *48 Chevy fleetline complete  for sale!  needs gone ASAP!!!! If interested hit me up!!!! 2500.00 O.B.O.
> 
> 
> ...


does it run n how much


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:46 AM~17032714
> *Thanks Izzy
> I'm good bro
> I opted out of the sedation so I wouldn't be walking around like a zombie like some of the other people there.
> ...


Cool!!! Well hope it works


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

What up Cip??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Chapo???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 03:02 PM~17034791
> *does it run n how much
> *


says right there 2500


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17031559
> *damn roy shots in your neck .you still messed up from that lil fender bender
> *


Hell yeah he is he wants that neck and back money hahaha just kiddin Roy


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 03:02 PM~17034791
> *does it run n how much
> *


O.B.O. NEEDS MOTOR AND TRANNY!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 03:36 PM~17035057
> *Hell yeah he is he wants that neck and back money hahaha just kiddin Roy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 29 2010, 02:35 PM~17034549
> *48 Chevy fleetline complete  for sale!  needs gone ASAP!!!! If interested hit me up!!!! 2500.00 O.B.O.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice proyect Cip
How are the floors,body mounts,braces,and inner rockers homie?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 03:50 PM~17035166
> *Nice proyect Cip
> How are the floors,body mounts,braces,and inner rockers homie?
> *


The car is solid!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 29 2010, 03:51 PM~17035177
> *The car is solid!
> *


:thumbsup:
I know somebody looking,I'll hit him up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17035192
> *:thumbsup:
> I know somebody looking,I'll hit him up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I pulled it out on it's own power (no ****)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

D's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin good :thumbsup:

You get all the shit switched over to your name yet. I'm sure u did but asking anyway.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That's gonna be the shit when its rolling down the strip. How does the sound system sound?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Mar 29 2010, 04:34 PM~17035547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na it's not in my name but my wife started the paper work I have to have a vin inspection done and no sound system I bought an alpine for it so got to hook it up and it has some 6x9's in it not sure if there stock fit if not I'll put stock size in there and I'm sure it has some dash speakers thats it no system I need the trunk space to pack my stuff for those road trips


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17035440
> *I pulled it out on it's own power (no ****)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17035440
> *I pulled it out on it's own power (no ****)
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 03:24 PM~17035461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...
NICE RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17035440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 88's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:00 PM~17036322
> *Nice  :wow:  Imma have to roll up there and cruise with you homie :thumbsup:
> Nice 88's
> *


Hell yeah sounds cool, the damn master cylinder was out of it too so it's one thing after another but I got another one and slapped it on I just have to bleed the brakes


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17035440
> *I pulled it out on it's own power (no ****)
> 
> 
> ...


niccccce bro its lookn good :cheesy: u did a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 06:02 PM~17036347
> *Hell yeah sounds cool, the damn master cylinder was out of it too so it's one thing after another but I got another one and slapped it on I just have to bleed the brakes
> *


I know exactly how that one thing after the other goes :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Banana Bar looks like the Banana Split :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got that sumbish rearend out doh :cheesy:
Fawkin old cars are a pain in the arse

(No Joto)


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Fucking Roy you're a trip, you said "no joto" :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You dudes puttin in work. I have some pix of some work I did to my Regal put can't upload them bitches on tinypic. I done it before but now I can't.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I cruised my car around a few blocks here and damn it felt good (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17036916
> *Fucking Roy you're a trip, you said "no joto" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You dudes puttin in work.  I have some pix of some work I did to my Regal put can't upload them bitches on tinypic.  I done it before but now I can't.
> *


 :biggrin: 
Just upload on photobucket bro  




> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 07:12 PM~17037089
> *I cruised my car around a few blocks here and damn it felt good (no ****)
> *



:thumbsup: 


Whaen is your next day of Dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

off*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

when*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17035440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 06:28 AM~17031299
> *WHERE IS C U S AT?
> *


CSU


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try it out on photobucket.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Mar 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17037496
> *CSU
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey is the drive in still open down in Pueblo?
Is so when does it open?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

suup yall


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 08:50 PM~17038239
> *suup yall
> *


What up Mr.Mohawk Mac :wave:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats crackin peps :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 07:56 PM~17038315
> *What up Mr.Mohawk Mac :wave:
> *


i didnt remember shaving my head that night and got up in the morning at 4am to take a piss and bout pissed on the wall when i saw my head with a mohawk.. so i just shaved it bald that morning before my wife got up..

i need to hide the clippers and my computer when i drink


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17038486
> *i didnt remember shaving my head that night and got up in the morning at 4am to take a piss and bout pissed on the wall when i saw my head with a mohawk.. so i just shaved it bald that morning before my wife got up..
> 
> i need to  hide the clippers and my computer when i drink
> *


LOL


That was epic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 07:44 PM~17038150
> *Hey is the drive in still open down in Pueblo?
> Is so when does it open?
> *


it is still open but havent heard when it opens but ill keep a look out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 09:08 PM~17038493
> *it is still open but havent heard when it opens but ill keep a look out
> *


I was thinking maybe we can do a Lowrider night down there :cheesy: 
Just everybody kickin it at the drive in :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:10 PM~17038518
> *I was thinking maybe we can do a Lowrider night down there :cheesy:
> Just everybody kickin it at the drive in :yes:
> *


im down.. just let me know ahead of time so i can have the tow truck drop my jalopppy off early so no one sees


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 09:12 PM~17038546
> *im down.. just let me know ahead of time so i can have the tow truck drop my jalopppy off early so no one sees
> *


 :biggrin: 
you'll be out bending corners in no time bro,you got that drive.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:10 PM~17038518
> *I was thinking maybe we can do a Lowrider night down there :cheesy:
> Just everybody kickin it at the drive in :yes:
> *


hells yeah we make sum fliers n pass em out r organize sumthin im down :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17038625
> *hells yeah we make sum fliers n pass em out r organize sumthin im down :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool as fuck homie
Maybe a kick back day at City Park then off to the drive in
I'm sure RollerZ Only would be down also
They do some hellafied hosting down there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17038486
> *i didnt remember shaving my head that night and got up in the morning at 4am to take a piss and bout pissed on the wall when i saw my head with a mohawk.. so i just shaved it bald that morning before my wife got up..
> 
> i need to  hide the clippers and my computer when i drink
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:14 PM~17038575
> *:biggrin:
> you'll be out bending corners in no time bro,you got that drive.
> *


ya, now that im back (from vacation), i got the interior guy ordering my colors and worked a deal with em, i worked a deal 2day with a trade for the motor and trans, and few days ago i got all the body work done on the roof and put in primer, so chit is falling together.. 

the dude is ready to start installing the race motor so i need to get off my ass in the next few days and spray the firewall and engine compartment, so i need to pic a color,like quick...... i have a bunch of orange candy laying around so might paint the 64 orange candy with a white roof? whacha think? that color played out yet


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17038664
> *That would be cool as fuck homie
> Maybe a kick back day at City Park then off to the drive in
> I'm sure RollerZ Only would be down also
> ...


yup we can see whats up. whats goin on 4 cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17038895
> *yup we can see whats up.  whats goin on 4 cinco
> *


NM ODB show,Springs show,and City Wide Car wash


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17038925
> *NM ODB show,Springs show,and City Wide Car wash
> *


ku u doin any of em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Mar 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17039062
> *ku u doin any of em
> *


Springs,supporting locally.


Plus I can't really afford the NM trip.Would love to go but if I had a few hundred extra I think it would be going into my ride. :happysad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17038925
> *NM ODB show,Springs show,and City Wide Car wash
> *


WHATS UP ROY? :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 04:52 PM~17039107
> *Springs,supporting locally.
> Plus I can't really afford the NM trip.Would love to go but if I had a few hundred extra I think it would be going into my ride. :happysad:
> *


sup roy
:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17039107
> *Springs,supporting locally.
> Plus I can't really afford the NM trip.Would love to go but if I had a few hundred extra I think it would be going into my ride. :happysad:
> *


MOST HATED WILL BE IN NEW MEXICO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17039119
> *WHATS UP ROY? :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie,just waiting for the drugs to kick in.
After that numbing crap wore off I was in a lil pain.(no Joto)
What's up down your way my club brother? :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 04:53 PM~17039119
> *WHATS UP ROY? :biggrin:
> *


sup joe how did the speakers sound in the esclade


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme+Mar 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17039126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17039142
> *Not much homie,just waiting for the drugs to kick in.
> After that numbing crap wore off I was in a lil pain.(no Joto)
> What's up down your way my club brother? :cheesy:
> *


NOT MUCH.WHATS UP?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 09:55 PM~17039148
> *sup joe how did the speakers sound in the esclade
> *


THEY DIDENT FIT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 09:56 PM~17039172
> *NOT MUCH.WHATS UP?
> *


Hoping my install of the rear end goes smoother than the removal :dunno:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 04:57 PM~17039183
> *THEY DIDENT FIT.
> *


sucks


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 04:55 PM~17039154
> *:wave: What up homie
> 
> 
> *


not much working


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17039190
> *Hoping my install of the rear end goes smoother than the removal :dunno:
> *


I BET IT WILL. :cheesy:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up BIGCEEZ :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 04:59 PM~17039217
> *I BET IT WILL. :cheesy:
> *


dam larry car clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17039217
> *I BET IT WILL. :cheesy:
> *


I'm sure it will
those damn parts probably been on there since the car was new
Only thing is lining it up that will probably be a bish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17039236
> *dam larry car clean as hell :biggrin:
> *


very :yes:



What up *J*oe how's the Regal doing homie?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:03 PM~17039270
> *very :yes:
> What up joe how's the Regal doing homie?
> *


me or impala63


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17039252
> *I'm sure it will
> those damn parts probably been on there since the car was new
> Only thing is lining it up that will probably be a bish
> *


NA WHEN I PUT THE CUTLASS REAR END IN MY CAR IT WENT SMOOTH.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17039291
> *me or impala63
> *


You


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17039291
> *me or impala63
> *


I DONT HAVE NO REGAL. :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:05 PM~17039304
> *You
> *


still in piceces


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17039302
> *NA WHEN I PUT THE CUTLASS REAR END IN MY CAR IT WENT SMOOTH.
> *


I bet it did
Did you weld the mounts yourself,in Club,or get it done?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:06 PM~17039320
> *still in piceces
> *


You gonna bring it out this year ?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:08 PM~17039343
> *You gonna bring it out this year ?
> *


nope


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 29 2010, 02:35 PM~17034549
> *48 Chevy fleetline complete  for sale!  needs gone ASAP!!!! If interested hit me up!!!! 2500.00 O.B.O.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT JOE FANGS FLEETLINE?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:07 PM~17039333
> *I bet it did
> Did you weld the mounts yourself,in Club,or get it done?
> *


NA SOME DUDE MADE A JIG TO WELD IT UP,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17039372
> *NA SOME DUDE MADE A JIG TO WELD IT UP,
> *


How mush that run you homie?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17035440
> *I pulled it out on it's own power (no ****)
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DROP HOMIE! LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

ROY....... I'M DOWN WITH THE WHOLE KICK BACK AT THE PARK AND DRIVE IN THING! WE DEF NEED TO GET THAT ORGANIZED! START MAKING THE CALLS HOMIE AND LET US KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man could you imagine Larry's ride with Ruben's undercarriage from his Cutty.
:wow:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:20 PM~17039496
> *Man could you imagine Larry's ride with Ruben's undercarriage from his Cutty.
> :wow:
> *


roy u mean rubens regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:19 PM~17039481
> *ROY....... I'M DOWN WITH THE WHOLE KICK BACK AT THE PARK AND DRIVE IN THING! WE DEF NEED TO GET THAT ORGANIZED! START MAKING THE CALLS HOMIE AND LET US KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking maybe something Mid Season.
if we get some fliers done before the 24Th,we can pass them out first thing of the year.
As long as everyone is down with that in Pueblo of course,but I'm sure they will be.You guys have a definite presence of Lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17039510
> *roy u mean rubens regal
> *


Yeah that Cutlass :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17039534
> *I was thinking maybe something Mid Season.
> if we get some fliers done before the 24Th,we can pass them out first thing of the year.
> As long as everyone is down with that in Pueblo of course,but I'm sure they will be.You guys have a definite presence of Lowriders. :thumbsup:
> *


YUP 4SURE I'LL GET WITH ALL THE HOMIES DOWN HERE THAT SHIT SOUNDS GOOD AS HELL


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 05:26 PM~17039577
> *YUP 4SURE I'LL GET WITH ALL THE HOMIES DOWN HERE THAT SHIT SOUNDS GOOD AS HELL
> *


sup 70HD
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17039577
> *YUP 4SURE I'LL GET WITH ALL THE HOMIES DOWN HERE THAT SHIT SOUNDS GOOD AS HELL
> *


Yeah it does....Lowriding,great people,Parks,Drive Ins.....
= :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17038150
> *Hey is the drive in still open down in Pueblo?
> Is so when does it open?
> *



APRIL 4TH


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:00 PM~17039224
> *what's up BIGCEEZ :wave:
> *



What's up Loco, how have you been primo?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:16 PM~17039445
> *How mush that run you homie?
> *


DONT REMEMBER BUT OVER PRICED.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2010, 05:36 PM~17039707
> *What's up Loco, how have you been primo?
> *


good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:28 PM~17039601
> *What up Chuck :wave:
> *



NOT MUCH AND YOU bRO


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17039592
> *sup 70HD
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:36 PM~17039705
> *APRIL 4TH
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 05:37 PM~17039727
> *DONT REMEMBER BUT OVER PRICED.
> *


so what are u going to do with those speakers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17039773
> *NOT MUCH AND YOU bRO
> *


itching for my ride to be back out with all this damn nice weather


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 05:40 PM~17039775
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


not much homie just working


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17039796
> *so what are u going to do with those speakers
> *


THERE SENDING THE RIGHT ADAPTERS.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17039797
> *itching for my ride to be back out with all this damn nice weather
> *


I BET BRO MUST BE NICE NOT TO WORK AND HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO ROLL AROUND IN THE RAG ALL DAY


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:42 PM~17039807
> *not much homie just working
> *


DAMN WORKING THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT? WHERE YOU WORK AT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17039837
> *I BET BRO MUST BE NICE NOT TO WORK AND HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO ROLL AROUND IN THE RAG ALL DAY
> *


I wish I had a yob homie,not like I'm avoiding it :happysad: 
But it is nice :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

:biggrin: WHAT UP CHUCK! HOW WAS JACK IN THE BOX? R.J SIAD YOU TRIED TO EAT HIS MEAL TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 05:45 PM~17039844
> *DAMN WORKING THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT? WHERE YOU WORK AT?
> *


naw i get off at 12am i work for a powerplant


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave: RAG3ROY, macgyver, 70HD, impala63, MEMORIESCC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 29 2010, 10:47 PM~17039885
> *:wave:  RAG3ROY, macgyver, 70HD, impala63, MEMORIESCC
> *


:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 29 2010, 05:43 PM~17039818
> *THERE SENDING THE RIGHT ADAPTERS.
> *


thats cool


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 29 2010, 10:47 PM~17039885
> *:wave:  RAG3ROY, macgyver, 70HD, impala63, MEMORIESCC
> *


WHAT UP BIGCADI


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:46 PM~17039866
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CHUCK! HOW WAS JACK IN THE BOX? R.J SIAD YOU TRIED TO EAT HIS MEAL TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



IT WAS GOOD, HE ORDERED 3 EXTRA BURRITOS TO TAKE HOME FOR HIS LATE NIGHT SNACKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think I can ever get tired of Jack in the Crack Tacos :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:46 PM~17039862
> *I wish I had a yob homie,not like I'm avoiding it :happysad:
> But it is nice :biggrin:
> *



I CANT STAND STAYIN HOME BRO I DONT KNOW HOW PEOPLE DO IT


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:49 PM~17039909
> *I don't think I can ever get tired of Jack in the Crack Tacos :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 10:47 PM~17039883
> *naw i get off at 12am i work for a powerplant
> *


THAT MUST BE WHY PUEB-LOW LOST THEIR POWER LAST WEEK THEN!!!!!! LOL.....
JUST PLAYEN HOMIE


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17039926
> *THAT MUST BE WHY PUEB-LOW LOST THEIR POWER LAST WEEK THEN!!!!!! LOL.....
> JUST PLAYEN HOMIE
> *


naw homie i work in la junta co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:50 PM~17039921
> *I CANT STAND STAYIN HOME BRO I DONT KNOW HOW PEOPLE DO IT
> *


It sucks homie,especially when you don't have the kinda pockets to be doing more to the ride.
If I had the stacks I'd be in the garage all the time instead of on here.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:49 PM~17039905
> *IT WAS GOOD, HE ORDERED 3 EXTRA BURRITOS TO TAKE HOME FOR HIS LATE NIGHT SNACKS
> *


SO HOW MANY DID YOU TAKE HOME! BET YOUR STILL EATING 'EM FROM LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17039950
> *It sucks homie,especially when you don't have the kinda pockets to be doing more to the ride.
> If I had the stacks I'd be in the garage all the time instead of on here.
> *


HUH !


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17039967
> *SO HOW MANY DID YOU TAKE HOME! BET YOUR STILL EATING 'EM FROM LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I DIDNT BRING SHIT HOME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:55 PM~17039997
> *I DIDNT BRING SHIT HOME
> *


I just ate a steak and egg burrito dis morning....shit was da bomb :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17039885
> *:wave:  RAG3ROY, macgyver, 70HD, impala63, MEMORIESCC
> *


What up


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

my other friends and family are lame and talk about dumbshit everyday on facebook..... u guys got a facebookbook page or what... find me @ macgyverskustoms pooolease..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 29 2010, 10:56 PM~17040013
> *What up
> *


:wave: what up Chris


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 05:56 PM~17040019
> *my other friends and family are lame and talk about dumbshit everyday on facebook..... u guys got a facebookbook page or what... find me @ macgyverskustoms pooolease..lol
> *


 :no:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 10:55 PM~17039997
> *I DIDNT BRING SHIT HOME
> *


DAMN BIG DAWG! RIGHT ON! SO WHAT DO YOU THINK BOUT THE WHOLE PARQUE Y DRIVE IN THING, THAT ROY & MANNY WAS TALKING BOUT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 10:56 PM~17040019
> *my other friends and family are lame and talk about dumbshit everyday on facebook..... u guys got a facebookbook page or what... find me @ macgyverskustoms pooolease..lol
> *


I'd hate for my past to haunt me on Facebook,or Myspace,I would just assume let the past be the past. :dunno:
I'm happy in the present and looking forward to the future in the Rockies :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But I understand having one for business purposes :yes:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17040054
> *I'd hate for my past to haunt me on Facebook,or Myspace,I would just assume let the past be the past. :dunno:
> I'm happy in the present and looking forward to the future in the Rockies :thumbsup:
> *


that bad roy


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 10:59 PM~17040054
> *I'd hate for my past to haunt me on Facebook,or Myspace,I would just assume let the past be the past. :dunno:
> I'm happy in the present and looking forward to the future in the Rockies :thumbsup:
> *


WELL PUT IF I WANNA BE FOUND YOU'LL SEE ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 11:01 PM~17040084
> *that bad roy
> *


Nah not bad bro but I have matured from then though and really wanna walk away from the type of company I use to have.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

laterz to all my colorado riderz :wave: :sprint: good nite


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17040054
> *I'd hate for my past to haunt me on Facebook,or Myspace,I would just assume let the past be the past. :dunno:
> I'm happy in the present and looking forward to the future in the Rockies :thumbsup:
> *


huh? i think the roids are kickn in dude!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:02 PM~17040109
> *Nah not bad bro but I have matured from then though and really wanna walk away from the type of company I use to have.
> *


thats cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17040123
> *laterz to all my colorado riderz :wave:  :sprint: good nite
> *


Laterz Joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17040129
> *huh? i think the roids are kickn in dude!
> *


LOL


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17040142
> *Laterz Joe
> *


laterz roy and everone else


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17040123
> *laterz to all my colorado riderz :wave:  :sprint: good nite
> *


NITE HOMIE RAP 2 YA LATER


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17040092
> *WELL PUT IF I WANNA BE FOUND YOU'LL SEE ME
> *


chit not me, i have people from outta state hittin me up and old friends from way back in the day finding me..guess its the price i gotta pay being a rockstar...lol


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17040177
> *chit not me, i have people from outta state hittin me up and old friends from way back in the day finding me..guess its the price i gotta pay being a rockstar...lol
> *


ALL THAT GLITTERS AIN'T GOLD! HUH BRO? LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17040203
> *ALL THAT GLITTERS AIN'T GOLD! HUH BRO? LOL
> *


huh? ya truedat


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

THAT MUST MEAN YOUR DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17040335
> *THAT MUST MEAN YOUR DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!
> *


who knows... beer and paint fumes make me do and say wierd crap..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2010, 07:18 PM~17037157
> *:biggrin:
> Just upload on photobucket bro
> :thumbsup:
> ...


not until next monday and tuesday thats april the 4-5


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That drive in kickback sounds like the bomb bro that drive in would look classic homies


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2010, 03:24 PM~17035461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE, PULL UP TO PEOPLE OUT THERE AND SAY THIS AINT A CHOP TOP REGAL :wow: THAT CAR WOULD BRING IN DOLLARS OUT THERE IN DENVER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2010, 12:41 AM~17041056
> *MAN YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE, PULL UP TO PEOPLE OUT THERE AND SAY THIS AINT A CHOP TOP REGAL :wow: THAT CAR WOULD BRING IN DOLLARS OUT THERE IN DENVER
> *


I had to do a lot of work but it was all worth it to me and thats all that matters homie you know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning CO. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO!! Gonna finish fiberglassing my dash today and probably start on my door panels. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 30 2010, 12:12 AM~17040867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning 
And it's a great day to get some work in


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:48 AM~17042541
> *Good morning familia!
> *


Top of the morning to you Ceasar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:49 AM~17042547
> *Top of the morning to you Ceasar
> *


How are you feelin primo?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Mar 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17039866
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CHUCK! HOW WAS JACK IN THE BOX? R.J SIAD YOU TRIED TO EAT HIS MEAL TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 29 2010, 09:49 PM~17039905
> *IT WAS GOOD, HE ORDERED 3 EXTRA BURRITOS TO TAKE HOME FOR HIS LATE NIGHT SNACKS
> *


 :nono: ............... :buttkick: LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17042598
> *How are you feelin primo?
> *


I fell great homie.A lil groggy from last night but great.
You?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: Goodmorning colorado hope every1 has great day and hope u get better roy so u could start workn on that bas ass 63 :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

god dammmmn it i meant bad ass 63 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 30 2010, 09:25 AM~17042813
> *god dammmmn it i meant bad ass 63 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie I plan on putting a few hours in on her today :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:30 AM~17042846
> *Thanks homie I plan on putting a few hours in on her today :biggrin:
> *


yup ur welcome. well take it easy homie n dont work 2 hard bro (NO ****)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2010, 08:29 AM~17042437
> *Good morning CO!! Gonna finish fiberglassing my dash today and probably start on my door panels.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 08:42 AM~17042954
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut the fuck is up CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneak peek at the newest addition to the team... Itz taking forever but were tryin' to come correct when itz official!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 10:16 AM~17043242
> *Sneak peek at the newest addition to the team... Itz taking forever but were tryin' to come correct when itz official!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
who's is that?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 10:16 AM~17043242
> *Sneak peek at the newest addition to the team... Itz taking forever but were tryin' to come correct when itz official!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: 

Wut up everybody! 

Another beautiful day! :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 10:59 AM~17043568
> *:wow:
> who's is that?
> *


Chapo's!!! That guy has got a master plan!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2010, 11:13 AM~17043717
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> Wut up everybody!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:14 AM~17043730
> *Chapo's!!! That guy has got a master plan!!!
> *



:wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 AM~17043170
> *Whut the fuck is up CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *



What up Fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17043813
> *:wow:
> *


he's making me a believer!!! :biggrin: he knew whut he was doin' all along...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 AM~17043073
> *:wave:
> *



Whutz good Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 11:22 AM~17043827
> *What up Fes :wave:
> *


jus chillin' dogg!!! whutz good wit' ya!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:23 AM~17043836
> *he's making me a believer!!!  :biggrin: he knew whut he was doin' all along...
> *



Thats whutz up!!!! He's always got sumthin up his sleeve :biggrin: 

Now your other brother tryin to come up 2 :happysad: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:15 AM~17043736
> *:biggrin:
> *


You homies doin some big thangs for this year! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo got some skills under his belt (no joto)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:24 AM~17043844
> *jus chillin' dogg!!! whutz good wit' ya!!!
> *



Workin!!! Wishin I was outside in this nice weather!!! Spring is finally here


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17043867
> *Chapo got some skills under his belt (no joto)
> *



What up Roy  


Mr.Chapo always surprises people  


Whutz good wit ya?? Feelin better??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17043865
> *You homies doin some big thangs for this year!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17043884
> *What up Roy
> Mr.Chapo always surprises people
> Whutz good wit ya?? Feelin better??
> *


yeah I feel better
About to go in the garage and do what I can until my parts get here  
How's work,still busy as ever?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:28 AM~17043898
> *yeah I feel better
> About to go in the garage and do what I can until my parts get here
> How's work,still busy as ever?
> *



Its slow!!!!! Oh well...gives me time to look at some of the things I need to do 2 my

car 2 catch up 2 these guys :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17043912
> *Its slow!!!!! Oh well...gives me time to look at some of the things I need to do 2 my
> 
> car 2 catch up 2 these guys :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya these guys got long pockets :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that a 64 in the pics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:41 AM~17044002
> *Is that a 64 in the pics?
> *


yessur


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:42 AM~17044012
> *yessur
> *


 :wow:


I need to sell the cutty and imp to step up game


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17043979
> *i hear ya these guys got long pockets :wow:
> *


hold on though... look were we live and look at were you guys live... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:48 AM~17044060
> *hold on though... look were we live and look at were you guys live...  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I'm on HUD
I just got lucky


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 PM~17044187
> *Hey I'm on HUD
> I just got lucky
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 11:48 AM~17044060
> *hold on though... look were we live and look at were you guys live...  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 

You live down the street Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *impala63*



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17044518
> *:uh:
> 
> You live down the street Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


keyword DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good CO ... damn some nice weather i wanna go work on the monte some more..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:39 AM~17042489
> *
> That's what I was thinking,damn a drive in with rows  of low low  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanx Roy I could of bought something done but I wanted something a little more rare I guess you could say..Not hating on a finished ride or anything


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 PM~17044667
> *Thanx Roy I could of bought something done but I wanted something a little more rare I guess you could say..Not hating on a finished ride or anything
> *


rides looking good...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

info on showoff car clubs car show its also on the cla website..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17044776
> *info on showoff car clubs car show its also on the cla website..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17044562
> *keyword DOWN!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 12:44 PM~17044529
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, impala63
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2010, 03:39 PM~17045963
> *Whats going on? :biggrin:
> *



What up with you Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know how to take out these rear trailing arm bolts without beating the shit outta em(rear end it out of car) ?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UTAH LOWRIDER CONNECTION


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 10:06 PM~17040177
> *chit not me, i have people from outta state hittin me up and old friends from way back in the day finding me..guess its the price i gotta pay being a rockstar...lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17046055
> *Anybody know how to take out these rear trailing arm bolts without beating the shit outta em(rear end it out of car) ?
> 
> 
> ...


call chapo, he did his to get them chromed


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17046576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: Nice Wheels!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL? Man fiberglassing ny dash for my monte ain't no joke. This shit is some work!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 05:15 PM~17046806
> *call chapo, he did his to get them chromed
> *


I got em out
They was a bish but they are out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17047640
> *Wut up LIL? Man fiberglassing ny dash for my monte ain't no joke. This shit is some work!!
> *


I bet :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17046576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Rims


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good People!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 08:30 PM~17049046
> *Whutz Good People!!!
> *


Que paso senoricano!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17048603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:33 PM~17049090
> *Que paso senoricano!
> *


Pues lo mismo... Y tu?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:33 PM~17049095
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Bro!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WHAT IS THE BEST THING TO USE TO POLISH UP MY CHROME GRILL ....ANYONE??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 08:39 PM~17049176
> *Pues lo mismo... Y tu?
> *


La misma historia! How's the proyectos comin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:49 PM~17049316
> *La misma historia! How's the proyectos comin?
> *


there comin'... we keep adding projects!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2010, 03:43 PM~17046009
> *What up with you Homie!!!
> *


Not much just work and the kids.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2010, 08:48 PM~17049302
> *WHAT IS THE BEST THING  TO USE TO POLISH UP MY CHROME GRILL ....ANYONE??
> *


If its chrome, turtle wax makes a chrome polish that works well. If its polished, mothers mag and aluminum polish works great!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 08:50 PM~17049332
> *there comin'... we keep adding projects!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Looking forward to seeing what you guys come out with! Seems like Colorado is steppin up game this year!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17049362
> *If its chrome, turtle wax makes a chrome polish that works well. If its polished, mothers mag and aluminum polish works great!
> *


I WAS TOLD IT WAS POT METAL BUT ITS CHROME SO SHOULD I TRY THE TURTLE WAX 1ST?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17049409
> *I WAS TOLD IT WAS POT METAL BUT ITS CHROME SO SHOULD I TRY THE TURTLE WAX 1ST?
> *



I would test it in a spot that's hidden first but that turtle wax should work!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17049393
> *Looking forward to seeing what you guys come out with! Seems like Colorado is steppin up game this year!
> *


we tryin' to do our part!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:00 PM~17049489
> *I would test it in a spot that's hidden first but that turtle wax should work!
> *


ALRIGHT ILL GIVE IT A TRY THANKS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez, theonenonly
Aren't you suppose to be clearing your car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17049506
> *we tryin' to do our part!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17049393
> *Looking forward to seeing what you guys come out with! Seems like Colorado is steppin up game this year!
> *


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17049506
> *we tryin' to do our part!!!
> *



Lookin forward to the bar b que to see what everyone comes up with....poco joto


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17049568
> *Lookin forward to the bar b que to see what everyone comes up with....poco joto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17049568
> *Lookin forward to the bar b que to see what everyone comes up with....poco joto
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:04 PM~17049561
> *x2
> *



Did you get the car back together primo?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17049506
> *we tryin' to do our part!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17049596
> *Did you get the car back together primo?
> *


still waiting on parts,hopefully they will be here by Friday :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:06 PM~17049590
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: 
I need to quit watching Oz...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MILE HIGH HOPPER

Posts: *666*
Joined: Feb 2006
From: THE ROCKY MOUNTAINS 
Car Club: JUST CASUAL VICE PREZ 


hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17049618
> *:uh:
> I need to quit watching Oz...
> *


that show is still going? :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

took the monte down the street to the end of the block to turn around and come back and soon as i get to the corner theres a unmarked police car haha and i get pulled.... i knew it before i rolled but damn it was a nice day to roll.. i got a half block lucky no ticket ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17049639
> *that show is still going? :0
> *



Reruns....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Mar 30 2010, 09:14 PM~17049714
> *took the monte down the street to the end of the block to turn around and come back and soon as i get to the corner theres a unmarked police car haha and i get pulled.... i knew it before i rolled but damn it was a nice day to roll.. i got a half block lucky no ticket ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 30 2010, 09:46 PM~17050133
> *what's up co :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up Joe


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 05:13 PM~17050483
> *:wave:
> What up Joe
> *


not much roy working again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17050909
> *not much roy working  again
> *


That can be a great thing :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 05:44 PM~17050925
> *That can be a great thing :thumbsup:
> *


yeah so how the yob search going for u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17050975
> *yeah so how the yob search going for u
> *


I'm definitely filling out more apps lately
No interview,but I'm optimistic


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 05:49 PM~17051007
> *I'm definitely filling out more apps lately
> No interview,but I'm optimistic
> *


KEEP ON FILLING THEM BITCHES OUT AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

FOR SALE (2) 14x7 Brand New /wit (4) Brand New Knock offs Tool Included


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

$150 FOR THE (2) RIMS AND $70 OBO FOR THE KNOCK OFFS ALSO WILL TRADE FOR 2 CLEAN 13X7 RIMS ALL CHROME


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1668269251.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

cant sleep,, random pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17051717
> *:wow:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1668269251.html
> *


Couple more.  

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1659088565.html

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1660954019.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

im looking for any airbag shit if anyone knows of anything


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:28 AM~17053361
> *im looking for any airbag shit if anyone knows of anything
> *


Key Word!
J/P Whats up Macgyver!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17053191
> *Good morning CO
> *



What up!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 31 2010, 08:39 AM~17053434
> *Key Word!
> J/P Whats up Macgyver!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 08:40 AM~17053445
> *Whut Up CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 31 2010, 08:41 AM~17053448
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 08:45 AM~17053465
> *Whutz Good!!!
> *



Same ol!!! What up with you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 31 2010, 08:46 AM~17053468
> *Same ol!!! What up with you??
> *


nuthin' yet... should be gettin' busy today though!!! :naughty:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: goodmorning every1


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

WHATS CRACKIN YALL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 08:56 AM~17053528
> *nuthin' yet... should be gettin' busy today though!!!  :naughty:
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:07 AM~17053600
> *WHATS CRACKIN YALL
> *



What up Mac??


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 31 2010, 08:08 AM~17053609
> *What up Mac??
> *


SUUP DOGG.. IM JUST BOUT READY TO BOUNCE TO THE SHOP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17053604
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


gettin' busy on kush homie!!! :boink:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 AM~17053600
> *WHATS CRACKIN YALL
> *


whats up macgyver. my name is r.j


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 31 2010, 08:13 AM~17053647
> *whats up macgyver. my name is r.j
> *


SUUP R.J.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:18 AM~17053698
> *SUUP R.J.
> *


not much homie just kickn it try 2 get goin 4 the day and c what it has 2 offer. nice 2 meet u bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 31 2010, 08:20 AM~17053714
> *not much homie just kickn it try 2 get goin 4 the day and c what it has 2 offer. nice 2 meet u bro
> *


YA,LIKEWISE BRO.. IM BOUT READY TO BOUNCE BUT IL BE BACK IN HERE ON MY PAINT SECTION LATER, SO I CAN HOLLA... HAVE A GOOD 1 HOLMES


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:22 AM~17053726
> *YA,LIKEWISE BRO.. IM BOUT READY TO BOUNCE BUT IL BE BACK IN HERE ON MY PAINT SECTION LATER, SO I CAN HOLLA... HAVE A GOOD 1 HOLMES
> *


Wut up Mac. Sounds like you had a good trip. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

OH YA, I STARTED A NEW THREAD IN THE PARTS SECTION FOR PEOPLE TO POST UP PARTS FOR SALE IN COLORADO...

SO CLEAN OUT YOUR GRANPAS GARAGE AND POST UP SOME PICS OF CHIT 4SALE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:24 AM~17053759
> *OH YA, I STARTED A NEW THREAD IN THE PARTS SECTION FOR PEOPLE TO POST UP PARTS FOR SALE IN COLORADO...
> 
> SO CLEAN OUT YOUR GRANPAS GARAGE AND POST UP SOME PICS OF CHIT 4SALE
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 31 2010, 08:23 AM~17053754
> *Wut up Mac. Sounds like you had a good trip.  :biggrin:
> *


YA DOGG IT WAS GOOD.. SO GOOD MY WIFE IS LOOKING ONLINE AT HOUSES OUT THERE AND WANTS TO MOVE US.......CHIIIIIIIT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

TALK 2 U GUYS LATER.. GOTTA GO SPRAY SOME CANDY!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:26 AM~17053780
> *TALK 2 U GUYS LATER.. GOTTA GO SPRAY SOME CANDY!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:25 AM~17053770
> *YA DOGG IT WAS GOOD.. SO GOOD MY WIFE IS LOOKING ONLINE AT HOUSES OUT THERE AND WANTS TO MOVE US.......CHIIIIIIIT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: My wifey's been doin the same thing since we went a year ago.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:12 AM~17053632
> *SUUP DOGG.. IM JUST BOUT READY TO BOUNCE TO THE SHOP
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 09:12 AM~17053634
> *gettin' busy on kush homie!!!  :boink:
> *



Well get on it Homie!! :sprint: 








:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well wish me luck,got an interview today :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 09:40 AM~17053876
> *Well wish me luck,got an interview today :biggrin:
> *


Good luck! :x: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 09:40 AM~17053876
> *Well wish me luck,got an interview today :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:22 AM~17053726
> *YA,LIKEWISE BRO.. IM BOUT READY TO BOUNCE BUT IL BE BACK IN HERE ON MY PAINT SECTION LATER, SO I CAN HOLLA... HAVE A GOOD 1 HOLMES
> *


  and thanks u 2 bro


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 08:40 AM~17053876
> *Well wish me luck,got an interview today :biggrin:
> *


good luck brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 31 2010, 10:41 AM~17054330
> *good luck brotha  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 31 2010, 10:07 AM~17054073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
Well I aced the interview.
Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
If I pass those I will be employed again. :biggrin: 
Hopefully so :x:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The regal was running funny and I hadn't had a chance to cruise it so I had bought a used edelbrock and I should of done this in the first place. I took it off and took it completely apart and man it was dirty.There was alot of varnishing and ports were clogged and one bolt was broke off inside of it. I had another body so I cleaned it all up and used my parts body and I set the floats to specks and I got to drive the car today worry free and it was coo :biggrin: Thats all just wanted to share that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 PM~17055785
> *Thanks guys.
> Well I aced the interview.
> Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
> ...


I hope it goes well Roy I know your itching to do something to your car and plus piece of mind so you know the bills are paid and the ol lady is happy as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 PM~17055786
> *The regal was running funny and I hadn't had a chance to cruise it so I had bought a used edelbrock and I should of done this in the first place. I took it off and took it completely apart and man it was dirty.There was alot of varnishing and ports were clogged and one bolt was broke off inside of it. I had another body so I cleaned it all up and used my parts body and I set the floats to specks and I got to drive the car today worry free and it was coo :biggrin: Thats all just wanted to share that
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2010, 01:24 PM~17055797
> *I hope it goes well Roy I know your itching to do something to your car and plus piece of mind so you know the bills are paid and the ol lady is happy as well
> *


Thanks Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:26 PM~17055806
> *Thanks Larry
> *


Just real talk bro I can't imagine how frustrating it can be to not be able to find a job,wanting to work on your ride,thinking about bills and not too mention not wanting to let the wifey down.It's hard out there these days and a guy has to be thankful for what he has I know we talk shit about how broke we are but in reality we are lucky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2010, 01:29 PM~17055837
> *Just real talk bro I can't imagine how frustrating it can be to not be able to find a job,wanting to work on your ride,thinking about bills and not too mention not wanting to let the wifey down.It's hard out there these days and a guy has to be thankful for what he has I know we talk shit about how broke we are but in reality we are lucky
> *


Yeah we are all lucky.I just hope this goes through homie.It's a lot less money,but after being unemployed so long it starts to humble you.
I just wanna get by and be happy with that.I have everything I ever wanted.I just want to keep it all.if I get this yob I'll be one happy camper. :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:42 PM~17055955
> *Yeah we are all lucky.I just hope this goes through homie.It's a lot less money,but after being unemployed so long it starts to humble you.
> I just wanna get by and be happy with that.I have everything I ever wanted.I just want to keep it all.if I get this yob I'll be one happy camper. :cheesy:
> *


Yea I am starting to feel what you guys are talking about. I was just employed with ITT in kuwait making like 8 to 10 grand a month n ow they lost the contract so they are laying people off. I just applied for unemployment and I am a vet so I aqm gonna go back to school for a little bit. Got a new baby girl coming in the next two weeks so I am hope god has a good plan for me.  And good luck to you roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2010, 02:32 PM~17056400
> *Yea I am starting to feel what you guys are talking about. I was just employed with ITT in kuwait making like 8 to 10 grand a month n ow they lost the contract so they are laying people off. I just applied for unemployment and I am a vet so I aqm gonna go back to school for a little bit. Got a new baby girl coming in the next two weeks so I am hope god has a good plan for me.    And good luck to you roy
> *


Thanks bro and I hope all goes well with you tambien


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17055785
> *Thanks guys.
> Well I aced the interview.
> Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
> ...


I hope you get it Roy. Just give me the number of the guy so i can call him and tell him to hire you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 31 2010, 05:05 PM~17057831
> *I hope you get it Roy. Just give me the number of the guy so i can call him and tell him to hire you
> *


I hope I get it too,but tomorrow I gotta fill out paperwork for a background check so depending on how far they go back .....we'll see.....God knows I need it...
Thanks Paul


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 05:15 PM~17057960
> *I hope I get it too,but tomorrow I gotta fill out paperwork for a background check so depending on how far they go back .....we'll see.....God knows I need it...
> Thanks Paul
> *


good luck roy hope everything goes your way


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 PM~17055785
> *Thanks guys.
> Well I aced the interview.
> Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
> ...



What up Mr.Roy!!!! Glad it all went well bro. Hopefully you'll be employed again soon


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17055785
> *Thanks guys.
> Well I aced the interview.
> Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17055785
> *Thanks guys.
> Well I aced the interview.
> Just have to wait and see if the background check and the 6 point on my license in the last 5 years will fuck it up,and the drug screening....but that should be cake.
> ...


 :cheesy: hell ya thats whats up well i wish u the best bro and i hope everything works well 4u and goes ur way roy  shit ive been lookn4 a job 4 a big min. now down here and nothn there aint shit  im about 2 say fuck it and start looking in the springs or denver areas :happysad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2010, 12:23 PM~17055786
> *The regal was running funny and I hadn't had a chance to cruise it so I had bought a used edelbrock and I should of done this in the first place. I took it off and took it completely apart and man it was dirty.There was alot of varnishing and ports were clogged and one bolt was broke off inside of it. I had another body so I cleaned it all up and used my parts body and I set the floats to specks and I got to drive the car today worry free and it was coo :biggrin: Thats all just wanted to share that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 31 2010, 05:05 PM~17057831
> *I hope you get it Roy. Just give me the number of the guy so i can call him and tell him to hire you
> *


damn you got it like that well check this out I need a few people offed and I could use a promotion :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys I have a question. I have some chrome shorty headers and the exhaust is to long so the headers and the exhuaust hit each other. I need to take a couple of inches off the exhaust. But my question is can I just cut it and is there like a special u clamp that will seal it so it won't leak. Help me out guys please. Thanks guys. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 09:39 PM~17061066
> *wuz good guys
> *


weren't you gonna post pics of your car??? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2010, 01:32 PM~17056400
> *Yea I am starting to feel what you guys are talking about. I was just employed with ITT in kuwait making like 8 to 10 grand a month n ow they lost the contract so they are laying people off. I just applied for unemployment and I am a vet so I aqm gonna go back to school for a little bit. Got a new baby girl coming in the next two weeks so I am hope god has a good plan for me.    And good luck to you roy
> *


WUS SUP HOMIE MY NAME IS WRINKLES JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU THAT THERES A COMPANY OUT HERE IN AFGANASTAN CALLED FLUOR IT TOOK OVER KBR AND ALSO A COMPANY CALLED AECOM JUST A HEADS UP ANYTHING TO HELP A VET.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 08:40 AM~17053876
> *Well wish me luck,got an interview today :biggrin:
> *


NO MO CRIUISING IN THE AFTERNOONS :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 08:26 AM~17053780
> *TALK 2 U GUYS LATER.. GOTTA GO SPRAY SOME CANDY!
> *


WAD UP MAC I GOT A EMAIL FROM YOU TODAY BRO ABOUT MY AIRBRUSH FORSALE JUS THOUGHT ID GET AT YOU ON HERE..THE BRAND IS CENTRAL PNEUMATIC I USED FOR SPRAYING T-SHIRTS LET ME KNOW


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FES SAVE ME A COPY OF ROLLIN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 31 2010, 10:05 PM~17061453
> *FES SAVE ME A COPY OF ROLLIN
> *


will do homie!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 31 2010, 08:38 AM~17053860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  My wifey's been doin the same thing since we went a year ago.
> *


damn, it is nice out there and the rides out there are badass.. and the houses are hella cheap..... guess my wife jus got me and her some more plane tickets 2fly back out there and check out some houses and i can check out some shops


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 31 2010, 09:04 PM~17061447
> *WAD UP MAC I GOT A EMAIL FROM YOU TODAY BRO ABOUT MY AIRBRUSH FORSALE JUS THOUGHT ID GET AT YOU ON HERE..THE BRAND IS CENTRAL PNEUMATIC I USED FOR SPRAYING T-SHIRTS LET ME KNOW
> *


cool homie.. thanks for the heads up.. i have only been using iwata airbrushes but thanks for hitn me up and letn me know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:30 PM~17061789
> *damn, it is nice out there and the rides out there are badass.. and the houses are hella cheap.....  guess my wife jus got me and her some more plane tickets 2fly back out there and check out some houses and i can check out some shops
> *


damn homie "itz real"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 09:35 PM~17061856
> *damn homie "itz real"!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up fes, my brotha.... i saw chapos 64 today and i gotta say im jealous... its real clean and a great starter for a real jewel!

hows your projects coming along?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

suup ty


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:42 PM~17061942
> *suup ty
> *


oops, left everyone else out,
suup r.j. ceez,chapo,ty,fes,roy,cipi,tavo,etc... yall!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17061990
> *oops, left everyone else out,
> suup r.j. ceez,chapo,ty,fes,roy,cipi,tavo,etc... yall!
> *


larry,wrinkels,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:46 PM~17062004
> *larry,wrinkels,
> *


raiderhater


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:41 PM~17061932
> *whats up fes, my brotha.... i saw chapos 64 today and i gotta say im jealous... its real clean and a great starter for a real jewel!
> 
> hows your projects coming along?
> *


Working on a couple of things, I just gotta get thru a couple of speed bumps and I'll be good!!!  and yeah Chapo's '64 is pretty far along!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

How's your '64 coming along Mac??? Have you worked on it at all???


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:42 PM~17061942
> *suup ty
> *


wuz good just posting some pics of da ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, Chapo
Sup fawker!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good chapo


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

getting ready for clear


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:35 PM~17061847
> *cool homie.. thanks for the heads up.. i have only been using iwata airbrushes but thanks for hitn me up and letn me know
> *


no problem man


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 09:56 PM~17062143
> *How's your '64 coming along Mac??? Have you worked on it at all???
> *


oooooh ya.. tonight i got the old tranny out.... i have a new 400 and turbo400 going back into it.. i have some orange candy laying around so im gonna spray the fire wall tommorow... my interior guy is doing the interior white with orange piping.. so chit is falling together....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:33 PM~17062574
> *oooooh ya.. tonight i got the old tranny out.... i have a new 400 and turbo400 going back into it.. i have some orange candy laying around so im gonna spray the fire wall tommorow... my interior guy is doing the interior white with orange piping.. so chit is falling together....
> *


  cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 10:27 PM~17062511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ty


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:33 PM~17062574
> *oooooh ya.. tonight i got the old tranny out.... i have a new 400 and turbo400 going back into it.. i have some orange candy laying around so im gonna spray the fire wall tommorow... my interior guy is doing the interior white with orange piping.. so chit is falling together....
> *


glad to here some thing to working for you cant wait to see it


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2010, 10:34 PM~17062586
> * cant wait to see it!!!
> *


i got the roof bodywork done and in primor and now workin on body


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up ty and mac :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

was up chapo lapo


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

if any one see's manual or talks to him please have him call me please


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Whats up roy :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 31 2010, 11:41 PM~17062641
> *Whats up roy :biggrin:
> *


did u here back from webbs yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17062600
> *i got the roof bodywork done and in primor and now workin on body
> *


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 10:43 PM~17062655
> *did u here back from webbs yet
> *


Nope i left msg and they didnt get back with me shit heads


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: fesboogie, Chapo, curiousdos, ~TRU~, macgyver, RAG3ROY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP COLO , 505 PASSING THRU LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT A GOOD LIL SHOW COMING UP , ROLLIN GONNA BE THERE TO , WE WILL TRY AND TAKE A HOPPER OUT THERE ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW SOON.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

im out :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 31 2010, 11:48 PM~17062694
> *WHATS UP COLO , 505 PASSING THRU LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT A GOOD LIL SHOW COMING UP , ROLLIN GONNA BE THERE TO , WE WILL TRY AND TAKE A HOPPER OUT THERE ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW SOON.
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

where is that number at Chapo? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 31 2010, 11:48 PM~17062699
> *im out :wave:
> *


Whutz up wit' them things that I wanted???


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

i 4got to take some pics of the ride tonight before i left


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:51 PM~17062724
> *i 4got to take some pics of the ride tonight before i left
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 31 2010, 11:48 PM~17062694
> *WHATS UP COLO , 505 PASSING THRU LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT A GOOD LIL SHOW COMING UP , ROLLIN GONNA BE THERE TO , WE WILL TRY AND TAKE A HOPPER OUT THERE ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW SOON.
> *


:thumbsup:
Would love to see you guys out here Paul


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kicked ass in WTW tonight
My first time to ever get a 700 series(3 games)
257,203,and a 248
:cheesy:
I'm learning dis chit


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

im out peeps tomrrow peeps


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 11:59 PM~17062789
> *im out peeps tomrrow peeps
> *


laterz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im outz too though... laterz everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you guys suck...have a great night anyways


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WHAT UP FAM :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 1 2010, 12:07 AM~17062860
> *WHAT UP FAM :wave:
> *


What up Big John :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:08 PM~17062863
> *What up Big John :wave:
> *


CHILLIN WORKIN ON THE WIFYS CAR


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:52 PM~17062730
> *:thumbsup:
> Would love to see you guys out here Paul
> *


thanks bro im gonna work on it roy no promises but im on it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 1 2010, 12:24 AM~17062969
> *thanks bro im gonna work on it roy no promises but im on it.
> *


That's cool bro
Just something me and a few other Ridaz put together ,just trying to get the Lowriding community together before the season to get to know eachother and work on bonds and brotherhood.
tu sabes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 11:51 PM~17062724
> *i 4got to take some pics of the ride tonight before i left
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 1 2010, 12:09 AM~17062872
> *CHILLIN WORKIN ON THE WIFYS CAR
> *


What she strollin?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 09:46 PM~17062004
> *larry,wrinkels,
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP MAC SEE YOUR SHOP GETTING ALOT OF BUSNESS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 11:27 PM~17062511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17063192
> *:wave: WUS SUP MAC SEE YOUR SHOP GETTING ALOT OF BUSNESS
> *


ya.. we slammed... i just try and be honest and do good work and word travels...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:43 PM~17063046
> *Looking good Mac
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17062608
> *What up ty and mac :biggrin:
> *


suup brotha..... thats a badass 6fo yo got.. i need to take a pic of yours so i know how mine should look!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17061246
> *WUS SUP HOMIE MY NAME IS WRINKLES JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU THAT THERES A COMPANY OUT HERE IN AFGANASTAN CALLED FLUOR IT TOOK OVER KBR AND ALSO A COMPANY CALLED AECOM JUST A HEADS UP ANYTHING TO HELP A VET.
> *


Yea before I went with ITT in kuwait I was with KBR in Iraq. But I am ready to be home. I can still make like 4 grand a mont just off unemployment and school. But good looking out.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:47 PM~17062009
> *raiderhater
> *


Wut up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2010, 06:27 AM~17064081
> *Wut up  :biggrin:
> *


chillen dogg..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:05 AM~17064207
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


whats good bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 1 2010, 08:08 AM~17064221
> *whats good bro
> *


Not much bro, whutz goin' on w/ you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:10 AM~17064233
> *Not much bro, whutz goin' on w/ you?
> *


chit, just getn ready to head to the show and throw down on some murals, and candy my firewall so i can install the motor.. hows yours coming along


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 1 2010, 08:13 AM~17064267
> *chit, just getn ready to head to the show and throw down on some murals, and candy my firewall so i can install the motor.. hows yours coming along
> *


Im boutz to buy some paint for the regal this week, and still working on this cutty!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:15 AM~17064280
> *Im boutz to buy some paint for the regal this week, and still working on this cutty!!!
> *


lemme know iif you need me to order you some paint and material.. we get iit real cheap thru the shop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 AM~17064293
> *lemme know iif you need me to order you some paint and material.. we get iit real cheap thru the shop
> *


  Im'ma have to go down there today or tomorrow for sure then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:20 AM~17064303
> * Im'ma have to go down there today or tomorrow for sure then!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 1 2010, 08:26 AM~17064344
> *sounds good bro
> *


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll. 
I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


talk to Macgyver!!! Im sure he can whip up something for you by May!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


... and im Fes, nice to meet you!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:30 PM~17061789
> *damn, it is nice out there and the rides out there are badass.. and the houses are hella cheap.....  guess my wife jus got me and her some more plane tickets 2fly back out there and check out some houses and i can check out some shops
> *


 :wow: That was quick! Wut area you lookin at?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


Wut up Chuck! Im Anson..... Dont know that i would do candy, would get scratched up real quick. :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 07:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


Welcome Chuck... i am Chris


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17062489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 31 2010, 10:51 PM~17062724
> *i 4got to take some pics of the ride tonight before i left
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:43 PM~17063047
> *What she strollin?
> *


she has a 78 cutlass i took it to the homies shop.were going to paint it magenta on top with flakes and white with platinum peril<if thats the way you spell it>on the bottom.shes sittin on center gold 13x7 72 spoke daytons :biggrin: with 1 inch buff white walls.and im puttin in her air bags soon :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 1 2010, 01:03 PM~17066533
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 1 2010, 12:19 PM~17066207
> *she has a 78 cutlass i took it to the homies shop.were going to paint it magenta on top with flakes and white with platinum peril<if thats the way you spell it>on the bottom.shes sittin on center gold 13x7 72 spoke daytons :biggrin:  with 1 inch buff white walls.and im puttin in her air bags soon :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 1 2010, 01:23 PM~17066685
> *:wave:
> *



Whutz crackin Homie???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Chapo, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17067278
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: whats good colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's pretty windy down here how about everywhere else?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 03:24 PM~17067706
> *It's pretty windy down here how about everywhere else?
> *


yeah itz kinda windy up here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 03:30 PM~17067760
> *yeah itz kinda windy up here!!!
> *


It's bad here now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:33 PM~17068299
> *It's bad here now
> *


Dat sucks!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 1 2010, 11:57 AM~17066057
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie doing what i can :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


Whats up Chuck...have a car show going on up in Westminster off of 136th and I25 May 2nd...come by homie. Im Cesar by the way, nice to meet you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 AM~17064457
> *Wuz up Colorado Riders? Chuck here in Denver. I'm new to the game and don't know many of you, but hope that will change this summer. I got lucky and bought Larry's (MOST HATED) Elco "BLVD Bully" a few months back and can't wait to cruise wit ya'll.
> I wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a paint project I have. My 12 yr old son is a very competitive BMX racer. He reps Colorado real tough on the national level. He just hit a growth spurt and is now too big for his current race bike. I want to have a sick custom paint job put on his new race frame ASAP so he can get to practicing on it and floss it at the Albuqurque nationals in May. I thank you guys in advance for your input. Would candy work? What do u think it might cost and the wait time? Not looking to get a paintjob like a show lowrider bike with murals and patters allover. But something pimp but not real over the top! Thanks guys and keep doing waht yall doing.... I never knew Colorado had sooooo many bad ass rides......
> Thanks
> ...


Nice to meet you Chuck I'm Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17069172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 1 2010, 06:19 PM~17069184
> *NICE ASS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


She's screaming to go outside


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17066070
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:05 AM~17064207
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Whats up fes & the rest of my colorado homies :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 1 2010, 06:55 PM~17069489
> *
> *



whats up buddy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17069172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks like my garage glad to see your doing some hands on Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:37 PM~17069849
> *Hey that looks like my garage glad to see your doing some hands on Roy
> *


Just waiting on parts dog
:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I WON A RAFFLE AT THE LIQUOR STORE FOR A BEER FRIDGE! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn thats badass Chuck


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Good job Roy you better not end up with any extra parts left over once its finished.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17069884
> *damn thats badass Chuck
> *


X2
Lucky bastard....you musta been their biggest customer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17069876
> *Just waiting on parts dog
> :thumbsup:
> *


what you lacking homeboy??I'm waiting to see that vert cruise the LJ streets again :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17069888
> *Good job Roy you better not end up with any extra parts left over once its finished.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17069888
> *Good job Roy you better not end up with any extra parts left over once its finished.
> *


The main ones will be on there dog so it's all good


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Right on chuck thats cool .white people always win shit. Just playin bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17069894
> *X2
> Lucky bastard....you musta been their biggest customer  :biggrin:
> *


I can't even win a raffle in town for a free 12 pack


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17069897
> *what you lacking homeboy??I'm waiting to see that vert cruise the LJ streets again :biggrin:
> *


Ivan is sending me a banana bar and panhard bar,mine were shot.
I can't wait either :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 07:42 PM~17069908
> *Right on chuck thats cool .white people always win shit. Just playin bro.
> *


you might be on to something because I never win shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 07:43 PM~17069914
> *Ivan is sending me a banana bar and panhard bar,mine were shot.
> I can't wait either :biggrin:
> *


I know you told me my parts weren't good enough for you. I think you said Ivan is light skinned so it was like you were getting them from a white boy and me well you know I"m a dark mofo so you thought I stoled them or something.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Apr 1 2010, 07:42 PM~17069908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I won a fucking t shirt one time . That was the only thing ive ever won.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 07:45 PM~17069939
> *I won a fucking t shirt one time . That was the only thing ive ever won.
> *


I don't think I've ever won anything I seen Roy win something


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17069953
> *I don't think I've ever won anything I seen Roy win something
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 07:48 PM~17069971
> *:naughty:
> *


I cruised the vert all day today partna and ignored any responsibilities I had to do.....it felt great :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17069908
> *Right on chuck thats cool .white people always win shit. Just playin bro.
> *


YA, I NEVER WIN SHIT, FIRST TIME.
BUT IT IS THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT HAS HAPPENDED TO ME LATELY, I HAD TO HAVE MY DOGS LEG AMPUTATED TODAY, BECAUSE OF CANCER.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 1 2010, 07:50 PM~17069993
> *YA, I NEVER WIN SHIT, FIRST TIME.
> BUT IT IS THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT HAS HAPPENDED TO ME LATELY, I HAD TO HAVE MY DOGS LEG AMPUTATED TODAY, BECAUSE OF CANCER.
> *


that sux


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 1 2010, 07:50 PM~17069993
> *YA, I NEVER WIN SHIT, FIRST TIME.
> BUT IT IS THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT HAS HAPPENDED TO ME LATELY, I HAD TO HAVE MY DOGS LEG AMPUTATED TODAY, BECAUSE OF CANCER.
> *


Damn that sucks bro my aunt had the same thing done to her dog. that dog got used to it and was all over the damn place after awhile.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17069991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Chuck


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17070017
> *Damn that sucks bro my aunt had the same thing done to her dog. that dog got used to it and was all over the damn place after awhile.
> *


I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT, SHE IS ONLY 6 YEARS OLD. I SAID WE ARE PROBALLY MORE WORRIED ABOUT IT THAN THE DOG IS. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What kind of dog is it Chuck?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Jr?How did baby Joe's practice go?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:54 PM~17070042
> *What kind of dog is it Chuck?
> *


GERMAN SHEPHERD


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:58 PM~17070084
> *What up Jr?How did baby Joe's practice go?
> *


Not good hes shoot in is about as slow as grandmas would be. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17070131
> *GERMAN SHEPHERD
> *


oh thats a big dog then I wonder how hard its gonna be for him to learn to walk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17070137
> *Not good hes shoot in is about as slow as grandmas would be. :angry:
> *


Have a talk with him and tell him to pick up the pace


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:07 PM~17070167
> *oh thats a big dog then I wonder how hard its gonna be for him to learn to walk
> *


my aunts was a chocolate lab and it was full grown.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17069687
> *Whats up fes & the rest of my colorado homies :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Dominic!!! How's your car coming along???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17070185
> *my aunts was a chocolate lab and it was full grown.
> *


Did it learn pretty quick?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17070167
> *oh thats a big dog then I wonder how hard its gonna be for him to learn to walk
> *


I THINK THAT SHE WILL ADAPT FINE AFTER A WHILE. SHE HAS NOT BEEN ABLE TO REALLY USE IT FOR A WEEK AND SHE WAS LIMPING AROUND. SHE WAS STILL JUMPING IN THE BED AND THE BACK OF THE SUV.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17070184
> *Have a talk with him and tell him to pick up the pace
> *


I told him he has to bring his A game saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17070137
> *Not good hes shoot in is about as slow as grandmas would be. :angry:
> *


I see alot of kids do it in slow motion . my son was the same way too . just stand there in the living room and have him practice shooting on you and have him go faster every time. Its fun coaching these small kids and watching them get better and bringing home medals.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 1 2010, 08:10 PM~17070203
> *I told him he has to bring his A game saturday. :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna go over and shoot in on him and pin him and change his attitude


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:12 PM~17070214
> *I see alot of kids do it in slow motion . my son was the same way too . just stand there in the living room and have him practice shooting on you and have him go faster every time. Its fun coaching these small kids and watching them get better and bringing home medals.
> *


baby joe is undefeated in 3-4 tournaments not sure how many he has went to but he's good :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17070190
> *Did it learn pretty quick?
> *


It took some time but then it got the hang of it .it jumped all over the damn place then for only having three legs


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:12 PM~17070214
> *I see alot of kids do it in slow motion . my son was the same way too . just stand there in the living room and have him practice shooting on you and have him go faster every time. Its fun coaching these small kids and watching them get better and bringing home medals.
> *


Yea it is.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17070229
> *baby joe is undefeated in 3-4 tournaments not sure how many he has went to but he's good :biggrin:
> *


Thats awesome . I personally like the sport of wrestling because the kid relys on himself out there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:15 PM~17070247
> *Thats awesome . I personally like the sport of wrestling because the kid relys on himself out there.
> *


very true if you win it's because of you not someone else although I have seen some of these kids give up the win


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:15 PM~17070247
> *Thats awesome . I personally like the sport of wrestling because the kid relys on himself out there.
> *


I agree.no one to blame if you lose.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Ivan your rims came in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17070264
> *hey Ivan your rims came in
> *


meh


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

we were at a tournament last weekend and i was really disapointed then. one team protested a loss from my son and a ref from the other team stopped my son when he was pinning the kid calling it an illegal move. It was a clean move. My son should have got first but ended up with 3rd. I told my son to go out there next time and kick there ass right away so they cant say shit.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17070264
> *hey Ivan your rims came in
> *


What u talkin bout


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 PM~17070312
> *What u talkin bout
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you know damn well those are going on that f150 of yours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17070360
> *you know damn well those are going on that f150 of yours
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17070360
> *you know damn well those are going on that f150 of yours
> *


you gonna put em on your lifted chevy?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:29 PM~17070421
> *you gonna put em on your lifted chevy?
> *


Not me bro only Roy has enough time on his hands to be looking for some dick wheels to put on his ford


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:32 PM~17070458
> *Not me bro only Roy has enough time on his hands to be looking for some dick wheels to put on his ford
> *


Ha Ha ha
What up Mr.Ivan?
How you doing Fulltimer?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:32 PM~17070458
> *Not me bro only Roy has enough time on his hands to be looking for some dick wheels to put on his ford
> *


They were posted on craigslist for sale someone in the wheels and tires section found the add don't know if it was a joke or what there is some funny listings on there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:35 PM~17070503
> *They were posted on craigslist for sale someone in the wheels and tires section found the add don't know if it was a joke or what there is some funny listings on there
> *


I just got that texted to me :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys? I got my monte tagged got the insurance!  Won't be ridin' dirty no more. Anybody have some good car audio stuff for sale (sub's, in-dash,door speakers) or know where to get a cheap two-way car alarm at? The cheapest I can find so far is like 325 installed.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

im tired as ever from working in this shitty weather. snowing like crazy soak and wet. i almost rolled my truck yesterday going to work. i really thought i was going to roll .im glad i was able to react right.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:36 PM~17070516
> *im tired as ever from working in this shitty weather. snowing like crazy soak and wet. i almost rolled my truck yesterday going to work. i really thought i was going to roll .im glad i was able to react right.
> *


damn you guys still have snow?It was hot today..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2010, 08:36 PM~17070514
> *Wut up guys? I got my monte tagged got the insurance!    Won't be ridin' dirty no more. Anybody have some good car audio stuff for sale (sub's, in-dash,door speakers) or know where to get a cheap two-way car alarm at? The cheapest I can find so far is like 325 installed.
> *


Hit up Chuck hes the go to guy for that shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17070538
> *Hit up Chuck hes the go to guy for that shit.
> *


:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17070536
> *damn you guys still have snow?It was hot today..
> *


Yeah it fuckin sucks our winters are like 6 to 8 months long.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys see these 72 spoke China's I might sell my 88s and get these :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17070555
> *Yeah it fuckin sucks our winters are like 6 to 8 months long.
> *


That sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17070555
> *Yeah it fuckin sucks our winters are like 6 to 8 months long.
> *


damn I'd hate to live there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17070566
> *You guys see these 72 spoke China's I might sell my 88s and get these :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's it I officialy don't want 72 spoke D'z anymore


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Who's chuck?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:41 PM~17070587
> *That's it I officialy don't want 72 spoke D'z anymore
> *


I want some powder coated Chi'z now :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17070566
> *You guys see these 72 spoke China's I might sell my 88s and get these :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Apr 1 2010, 02:30 PM~17067259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was gettin ugly earlier then cleared up real quick.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17070593
> *Who's chuck?
> *


cl1965ss


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17070599
> *I want some powder coated Chi'z now :cheesy:
> *


see you want poweder coated C's and don't want me to get 72 spoke C's it looks like 88s are the only rare ones now :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17070566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can take those off your hands for you. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17070635
> *:0
> I can take those off your hands for you.  :cheesy:
> *


he has 88s tripple gold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17070617
> *see you want poweder coated C's and don't want me to get 72 spoke C's it looks like 88s are the only rare ones now :biggrin:
> *


Exactly...Imma keep Deez bishes :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17070653
> *he has 88s tripple gold
> *


I can work with that too. :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 1 2010, 08:54 PM~17070689
> *I can work with that too.  :yes:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wuts up Chuck. Sorry to hear bout your dog homie.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2010, 09:42 PM~17070593
> *Who's chuck?
> *


Me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope they don't come out with 88's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:52 PM~17070664
> *Exactly...Imma keep Deez bishes :biggrin:
> *


if there clean you might as well my D's aren't perfect


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 1 2010, 09:55 PM~17070702
> *Wuts up Chuck. Sorry to hear bout your dog homie.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:56 PM~17070723
> *if there clean you might as well my D's aren't perfect
> *


what you selling yours for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 08:58 PM~17070740
> *what you selling yours for?
> *


I haven't made up my mind if I want to sell em or not I really don't know what there worth


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What's up Chuck my name is Ricky from Ruthless Kustoms I'm trying to get some car audio stuff you have anything?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

my self portrait when im painting


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 1 2010, 09:26 PM~17071086
> *my self portrait when im painting
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17070617
> *see you want poweder coated C's and don't want me to get 72 spoke C's it looks like 88s are the only rare ones now :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR LONG :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17071275
> *NOT FOR LONG :wow:
> *


:wow:


Don't say that :happysad:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2010, 07:09 PM~17070188
> *Whutz Good Dominic!!! How's your car coming along???
> *


its coming, i just got my new welder, now its time to mold my suspension & take to vegas, if you know what i mean  :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

any of you homies attending the cla meeting next week???


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17062489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about, keep up the good work uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Apr 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17071275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17071815
> *its coming, i just got my new welder, now its time to mold my suspension & take to vegas, if you know what i mean   :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


I know what you mean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17071879
> *any of you homies attending the cla meeting next week???
> *


If I don't have alot to do on my car, I'll be there!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm still up homies boozing it and working on the regal :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85+Apr 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17071879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning Co and LIL, on my way to Denver VA


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

does anyone know.........
dude is selling some skirts for a impala and he had em on his 63.. he thinks they will fit a 64? does anyone know if 63 and 64 are the same?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 08:06 AM~17074372
> *does anyone know.........
> dude is selling some skirts for a impala and he had em on his 63.. he thinks they will fit a 64? does anyone know if 63 and 64 are the same?
> *


They are different I believe


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 07:07 AM~17074379
> *They are different I believe
> *


x2
You want some for your 4 Mac?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

homie just gottem and on the box they came in it says SKIRTS/IMPALA/63-64


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 2 2010, 07:13 AM~17074404
> *x2
> You want some for your 4 Mac?
> *


yes i do.. i need a few things for the 4, so if you have some stuff laying around lemme know


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

one of our members just got a set for a 64 and he was told they would fit 63 also but found out not to be true so i will see what he wants for them


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 08:06 AM~17074372
> *does anyone know.........
> dude is selling some skirts for a impala and he had em on his 63.. he thinks they will fit a 64? does anyone know if 63 and 64 are the same?
> *


they are the same as far as I know... well I just read the above post...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 2 2010, 07:20 AM~17074449
> *one of our members just got a set for a 64 and he was told they would fit 63 also but found out not to be true so i will see what he wants for them
> *


sounds good brotha.. dude has his in the parts section for $100 shipped but i didnt wanna take a chance if they dont fit


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2010, 07:30 AM~17074511
> *they are the same as far as I know... well I just read the above post...
> *


ya, im not sure either


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 08:35 AM~17074543
> *ya, im not sure either
> *


well the reason I said they fit was cuz Chapo got '63 skirts w/ his '64 and they fit... So you might wanna double check


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I would think that they would fit have roy measure his wheel well in the rear and then meausre yours on the 64. I dont think there is a difference . i could be wrong though


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 08:50 AM~17074635
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn i got a foot of snow here in wyoming and its still snowing .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 2 2010, 09:49 AM~17075151
> *Damn i got a foot of snow here in wyoming and its still snowing .
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Need this snow to go away like to southern colorado so they dont go through a drought this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17075211
> *Need this snow to go away like to southern colorado so they dont go through a drought this year
> *


:yes:
So we can Bar-B -que


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You shoot those parts yet Ivan?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 2 2010, 09:49 AM~17075151
> *Damn i got a foot of snow here in wyoming and its still snowing .
> *


Statements like this make me glad I live down here!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2010, 11:16 AM~17075930
> *Statements like this make me glad I live down here!!!
> *


more storms the rest of the week looks like co might get some of it :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adam's old car :wow:
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1670848924.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 2 2010, 11:28 AM~17076042
> *more storms the rest of the week looks like co might get some of it  :0
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 11:52 AM~17076283
> *Adam's old car :wow:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1670848924.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

i hope its just another week or so and spring will move in 4 good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17076386
> *i hope its just another week or so and spring will move in 4 good
> *


 :yes: that would be nice!!!


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Whats up everyone!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 10:29 AM~17075486
> *You shoot those parts yet Ivan?
> *


I'm doing it personally becuz i cant rely on a woman to do it for me they are going out today.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

INFO ON THE HANG OVER CRUISE APRIL 25TH IN THORTON ,CO ITS LIKE THE 24TH STYLE COME CRUISE ANDF BRING YOUR OWN GRUB AFTER AT THE PARK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 2 2010, 12:12 PM~17076467
> *I'm doing it personally becuz i cant rely on a woman to do it for  me they are going out today.
> *


Thank you buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17076497
> *INFO ON THE HANG OVER CRUISE APRIL 25TH IN THORTON ,CO ITS LIKE THE 24TH STYLE COME CRUISE ANDF BRING YOUR OWN GRUB AFTER AT THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan :yes:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 11:23 AM~17076576
> *Sounds like a plan :yes:
> *


WHATS GOOD ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 2 2010, 12:25 PM~17076582
> *WHATS GOOD ROY
> *


Not much just itching to get the ride back on the streets
what up on your side Chris?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Apr 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17076451
> *Whats up everyone!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17076497
> *INFO ON THE HANG OVER CRUISE APRIL 25TH IN THORTON ,CO ITS LIKE THE 24TH STYLE COME CRUISE ANDF BRING YOUR OWN GRUB AFTER AT THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats new fes ????


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats up roy? your ride back together?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Apr 2 2010, 12:36 PM~17076658
> *whats up roy? your ride back together?
> *


Nah bro just waiting on the parts :happysad: 
how you doing?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Apr 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17076497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 11:47 AM~17076741
> *Nah bro just waiting on the parts :happysad:
> how you doing?
> *


Im good roy just waiting a week till my ride get home cant wait


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

what you been doin?


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone selling a continental kit?????


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:11 AM~17076464
> *whats good CO
> *


whats up chris,hows that monte


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Apr 2 2010, 11:59 AM~17076840
> *anyone selling a continental kit?????
> *


im looking for 1 to,but i will keep an eye out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Apr 2 2010, 12:35 PM~17076654
> *whats new fes ????
> *


Not much homie same ol' shit!!! how about you?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats good coloRadO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 2 2010, 03:14 PM~17077943
> *Whats good coloRadO?
> *



whats up wedo


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 2 2010, 03:15 PM~17077950
> *whats up wedo
> *



Just takin a break from cleaning out my shed. The shelves broke and dropped all my glass for the 49. Only the fROnt and back windsheilds survived


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 2 2010, 03:16 PM~17077964
> *Just takin a break from cleaning out my shed. The shelves broke and dropped all my glass for the 49. Only the fROnt and back windsheilds survived
> *




fuck that sucks, call me when you have a minute


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 2 2010, 03:17 PM~17077974
> *fuck that sucks, call me when you have a minute
> *


Your tellin me! Yeah ill holla at you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 2 2010, 03:16 PM~17077964
> *Just takin a break from cleaning out my shed. The shelves broke and dropped all my glass for the 49. Only the fROnt and back windsheilds survived
> *


Damn sorry to hear that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 2 2010, 03:18 PM~17077989
> *Your tellin me! Yeah ill holla at you
> *


yeah it sux which car is that one the one you wanted to cruise this summer or the other one??All new glass is really nice and you won't regret spending the cash on it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 2 2010, 03:16 PM~17077964
> *Just takin a break from cleaning out my shed. The shelves broke and dropped all my glass for the 49. Only the fROnt and back windsheilds survived
> *


atleast the front and back windshields survived!!! but that shit can get expensive!!! sorry to hear homie...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Fess go work on ur car :buttkick:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up mi gente!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yeah it was on the Plymouth. Im just gonna roll with the punches and do what i can.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 05:43 PM~17079188
> *Wut up guys?
> *


:wave:
What up Raider


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 06:49 PM~17079829
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17080165
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


What up Mr.Ranger Wrinkles :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I saw this at walmart :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 2 2010, 08:09 PM~17080549
> *I saw this at walmart  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice
What up Mr.Party Paul :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 07:10 PM~17080564
> *That's nice
> What up Mr.Party Paul :wave:
> *


Not Much Mr. ROy just drinking some coROnas


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 07:07 PM~17080536
> *What up Mr.Ranger Wrinkles :wave:
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOWS THE PICNIC COMING ALONG


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17080589
> *Not Much Mr. ROy just drinking some coROnas
> *


MUST BE NICE PAULITO WHILE I'AM OVER HERE DRINKING WATER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 2 2010, 07:18 PM~17080635
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 2 2010, 07:17 PM~17080628
> *MUST BE NICE PAULITO WHILE I'AM OVER HERE DRINKING WATER :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I know homie but i was just there 2 months ago :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 2 2010, 07:19 PM~17080649
> *What up Wrinkles
> *


QUE ONDA PAULITO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 2 2010, 07:21 PM~17080678
> *QUE ONDA PAULITO HOW YOU DOING
> *


Doing good Homie, How are them rockets down there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Apr 2 2010, 08:13 PM~17080589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picnic is coming along gReat homie I'll make sure I pOst plenty of pics for you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it easy fellas I'm off to get my Bowl and Buzz on :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'ya and Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys? I am having a problem. My front right side cylinder goes up and down slower than my front left. What can it be?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 2 2010, 08:09 PM~17080549
> *I saw this at walmart  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Clean!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 08:56 PM~17081056
> *Wut up guys? I am having a problem. My front right side cylinder goes up and down slower than my front left. What can it be?
> *



One pump to the fronts?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17081113
> *One pump to the fronts?
> *


Yea. Why what you thinking?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:03 PM~17081130
> *Yea. Why what you thinking?
> *


My front left will lock up with one hit. Then it takes my front right another two hits to lock up. The front cylinder ain't leaking that I can see. I bleed all four cylinders yesterday I don't think that had anything to do with it do you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

maybe a bent cylinder???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17081188
> *maybe a bent cylinder???
> *


it would probably leak with a bent cylinder wouldn't it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17081188
> *maybe a bent cylinder???
> *



X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17081206
> *it would probably leak with a bent cylinder wouldn't it?
> *


not in everycase.. Thats the only thing I can think of unless your checkvalve fell apart internally besides that I can't think of anything offhand that would make it do that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17081228
> *not in everycase.. Thats the only thing I can think of unless your checkvalve fell apart internally besides that I can't think of anything offhand that would make it do that
> *


well maybe not then it wouldn't stay up if the check failed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17081228
> *not in everycase.. Thats the only thing I can think of unless your checkvalve fell apart internally besides that I can't think of anything offhand that would make it do that
> *


So how do I know if it's bent or not? Will it be noticeably bent?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:12 PM~17081233
> *well maybe not then it wouldn't stay up if the check failed
> *


After I bleed it yesterday I raised the whole car and left it for like an hour and none of the corners fell at all.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:12 PM~17081239
> *So how do I know if it's bent or not? Will it be noticeably bent?
> *


I'd remove the cylinder and see if it slides in and out easily and then examine it and if it's dropping all the way it might not be bent real bad where it's real noticable you might have to look real close.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17081206
> *it would probably leak with a bent cylinder wouldn't it?
> *



Have you tried pullin out the cylinder? 

I don't think its the hose since you already bled them. Sounds like the cylinder itself especially since it won't lock up right away or dump...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

No I haven't toke the cylinder off yet but I will tomorrow. What are some of the things I should be looking for? Beside the obvious scores in the cylinder?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damnit...Larry ninjad me. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 2 2010, 09:17 PM~17081282
> *Damnit...Larry ninjad me.  :biggrin:
> *


hiyawwwwww :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:19 PM~17081297
> *hiyawwwwww :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:17 PM~17081281
> *No I haven't toke the cylinder off yet but I will tomorrow. What are some of the things I should be looking for? Beside the obvious scores in the cylinder?
> *



Honestly, it should be somewhat noticable when you pull it out (no ****)


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 2 2010, 09:23 PM~17081335
> *Honestly, it should be somewhat noticable when you pull it out (no ****)
> *


I'm gonna check it tomorrow before we cruise. How much they cost at mi gente?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 09:25 PM~17081350
> *I'm gonna check it tomorrow before we cruise. How much they cost at mi gente?
> *


I never purchased them from there so I don't know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody have a link to get regristraion forms for the Albacrazy show?


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sup erbody?  



> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 08:25 PM~17081350
> *I'm gonna check it tomorrow before we cruise. How much they cost at mi gente?
> *


Hey bro, mi Gente quoted me 139.00+ tax for a set of 2. 10inch cylnders...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:03 PM~17081649
> *Sup erbody?
> Hey bro, mi Gente quoted me 139.00+ tax for a set of 2. 10inch cylnders...
> 
> *


woah


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 2 2010, 12:51 PM~17077289
> *whats up chris,hows that monte
> *


whats up dom its coming along as fast as the cash will let it... what good with you homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 2 2010, 04:58 PM~17078905
> *Fess go work on ur car :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :guns: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2010, 09:33 PM~17081910
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :ninja:  :guns:  :twak:
> *


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17081919
> *lol
> *


Whut Up Mac!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 2 2010, 10:32 PM~17081907
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good bRO?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2010, 09:35 PM~17081922
> *Whut Up Mac!!!
> *


chillen dog.. jus got home from the shop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 2 2010, 10:39 PM~17081959
> *chillen dog.. jus got home from the shop
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2010, 08:25 PM~17081350
> *I'm gonna check it tomorrow before we cruise. How much they cost at mi gente?
> *


so if they are the fronts i am assuming they are 8". chrome or regular? i just ordered some 12" chrome shipped for 125 so 8" should be around 85 or 90 shipped and i can have them here in about 2-3 days


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 2 2010, 07:26 PM~17080731
> *Doing good Homie, How are them rockets down there
> *


NOT AS BAD LIKE LAST DEPLOYMENT :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good Saturday familia!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:03 PM~17081649
> *Sup erbody?
> Hey bro, mi Gente quoted me 139.00+ tax for a set of 2. 10inch cylnders...
> 
> *


i'm gonna check them out today


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning everybody! Let's cruise today. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 07:33 AM~17084040
> *Good morning everybody! Let's cruise today.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
I wish :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:54 AM~17084262
> *:uh:
> I wish :happysad:
> *



x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC+Apr 2 2010, 10:03 PM~17081649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 3 2010, 08:57 AM~17084277
> *x2
> *


Morning *C*easar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning Chuck how's work treating you bRO?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 10:07 AM~17084305
> *Morning Chuck how's work treating you bRO?
> *


Work is good. It's hard keeping up with the house shit, when two people are working fulltime. I will be chilling at home today doing my house chores. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 3 2010, 09:09 AM~17084313
> *Work is good. It's hard keeping up with the house shit, when two people are working fulltime. I will be chilling at home today doing my house chores. :biggrin:
> *


Nice.I can't wait til I can say that :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 10:10 AM~17084318
> *Nice.I can't wait til I can say that :happysad:
> *


No doubt.  

I will probally just charge my batteries on the regal while i do my inside work.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17084287
> *Morning Ceasar
> *



Good morning Roy, hows everything going ? Any word on the job ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Apr 3 2010, 09:13 AM~17084326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No word on the yob homie,but everything happens for a reason so I'm optimistic.
At least I finally got an interview :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

if you guys have any parts,wheels,or whatever for sale or trades, then i started a new colorado parts 4sale in the parts section....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 09:19 AM~17084353
> *Nice.....man I can't wait to get the ride back on the road just to hear the system. :cheesy:
> No word on the yob homie,but everything happens for a reason so I'm optimistic.
> At least I finally got an interview :biggrin:
> *



Keep your head up primo...will happen soon enough!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17084284
> *John's punk ass always hiking up the prices,that's fucking ridiculous
> Also check your fittings if you used teflon tape sometimes it gets wadded up and stuck in places....T's....elbows...ect....
> :wave:
> *


I'm gonna start charging my batteries and then I'm gonna take that cylinder off and chekc it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 3 2010, 09:21 AM~17084369
> *if you guys have any parts,wheels,or whatever for sale or trades, then i started a new colorado parts 4sale in the parts section....
> *



:thumbsup: Done!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17084415
> *Keep your head up primo...will happen soon enough!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 2 2010, 07:20 AM~17074449
> *one of our members just got a set for a 64 and he was told they would fit 63 also but found out not to be true so i will see what he wants for them
> *


any word if your partner still has those skirts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wasn't a few of you looking for one of these?
This one is clean :wow:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534722


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well besides the nails or whatever is on the lips.....WTF :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I better get out in the garage and get dis bish ready for when the parts arrive,and possibly organize dat bish.Stay safe Colorado :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody wanna cruise with RUTHLESS or if you guys are cruisin' hit us up 216-8446 we will be cruisin at like 3 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all !!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 01:00 PM~17085581
> *Anybody wanna cruise with RUTHLESS or if you guys are cruisin' hit us up 216-8446 we will be cruisin at like 3 :biggrin:
> *


There ya go teasing again  


JK homie have a safe cruise and get those streets broken in for the rest of us.take some pics if you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17085679
> *whats up all !!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17085679
> *whats up all !!!!!
> *



Whats good Chris?!?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 01:00 PM~17085581
> *Anybody wanna cruise with RUTHLESS or if you guys are cruisin' hit us up 216-8446 we will be cruisin at like 3 :biggrin:
> *


what up raider i just saw your post bout your front cylinder problem. check your dumps, take the selanoid off of your dump block and see if the o-ring is moved from it's seatting place on the plunger. i had the same problem you were having last week and my homie and i noticed i was leaking fluid from my dump block so he took the selanoid off the block and noticed the oring was not seated properly. he slid it into it's place (no ****) and wallah everything worked fine after that. hope that helps you out homie!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2010, 07:12 PM~17070214
> *I see alot of kids do it in slow motion . my son was the same way too . just stand there in the living room and have him practice shooting on you and have him go faster every time. Its fun coaching these small kids and watching them get better and bringing home medals.
> *


 :biggrin: check out flowrestling.com, they have some good wrestling technique & drills that work for kids of all ages


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup Colorado? Howza weather down that way? Its sunny but windy and cold here.

It sucks too cuz imma be in La Junta the week before the kick back and I wanted to check it out. Tried to change my leave time but its already set in stone. :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 04:14 PM~17086548
> *Sup Colorado?  Howza weather down that way?  Its sunny but windy and cold here.
> 
> It sucks too cuz imma be in La Junta the week before the kick back and I wanted to check it out.  Tried to change my leave time but its already set in stone. :nosad:
> *


That does suck :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 03:31 PM~17086627
> *That does suck :happysad:
> *


Shit tell me bout it 
But I should be back down there in May, so if anything is popping off then let me know. Itd be nice to meet a few of you cats. And my regal should be done by then too :x:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno: Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 3 2010, 04:49 PM~17086691
> *Shit tell me bout it
> But I should be back down there in May, so if anything is popping off then let me know.  Itd be nice to meet a few of you cats.  And my regal should be done by then too  :x:
> *


May 2nd is the Cinco show here


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17087028
> *:dunno:  Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?
> *


It should, I had a steering wheel off a 80's camaro on the impala for a while when i was fixing the original wheel. The gm fitment should be the same.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17087174
> *May 2nd is the Cinco show here
> *


Get your car back together, so we can finish your trunk. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 3 2010, 06:44 PM~17087223
> *Get your car back together, so we can finish your trunk. :cheesy:
> *


I just redid all the rear brake lines today
Just waiting on the parts in the mail


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself. :biggrin: Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 05:47 PM~17087237
> *I just redid all the rear brake lines today
> Just waiting on the parts in the mail
> *


 :h5:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Raider
Great to see someone out there getting that asphault ready :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up my club brothers wrinkles and Paul :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS RUTHLESS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 3 2010, 07:48 PM~17087605
> *Nice Pics :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 07:49 PM~17087618
> *Nice pics Raider
> Great to see someone out there getting that asphault ready :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Roy!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 3 2010, 07:50 PM~17087623
> *NICE PICS RUTHLESS
> *


Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn today was nice too
I wish my ride was up and going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up my club brothers Ceasar Y Chris :wave:



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, MOPARLOW68


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any pics of the City Wide Rides?


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

was up roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:09 PM~17087725
> *was up roy  :biggrin:
> *


Not much dog just waiting to get the bucket back on those streets
How you and your brother been dog?


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

we been good bro just rollin down here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17087741
> *we been good bro just rollin down here
> *


I hear that
You guys still got the Caddy,Linc,and Monte?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: big ups Ruthless!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I almost thought that was your Regal Ceez :biggrin:


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

just the lin monte and the plymouths i sold the lac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17087790
> *just the lin monte and the plymouths i sold the lac
> *


What you got now or what you getting next?


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

i got matts lincoln bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:21 PM~17087813
> *i got matts lincoln bro
> *


Nice
I always liked that Lincoln
You guys coming up for the kick back on the 24th?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 3 2010, 06:43 PM~17087217
> *It should, I had a steering wheel off a 80's camaro on the impala for a while when i was fixing the original wheel. The gm fitment should be the same.
> *



Cool....thanks cousin


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

yep i we be there man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:26 PM~17087870
> *yep i we be there man
> *


Be cool to see you guys again,it's been awhile
:yes:


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:27 PM~17087881
> *Be cool to see you guys again,it's been awhile
> :yes:
> *


 IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE EVERY BODY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:29 PM~17087888
> *IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE EVERY BODY
> *


Yeah it sounds like it's gonna be a great turnout
alot of people from Denver are coming down also


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 07:07 PM~17087717
> *Any pics of the City Wide Rides?
> *


x2

wish i could have gone...


nice pics Ruthless


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:07 PM~17087717
> *Any pics of the City Wide Rides?
> *


No my camera wasn't fully charged. But it was celow's blue monte and rich and hie 65 impala and a blue I think 76 monte. But I am glad they showed up to cruise with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17087770
> *I almost thought that was your Regal Ceez :biggrin:
> *


Yea his and my homeboy charlie brown's ride look alike


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Apr 3 2010, 08:32 PM~17087920
> *NICE PIC BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


You already know how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yea Rich was gonna cruise my car but decided not to at the last minute


that blue 74 monte sounds like anthony from Xquisite


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17088094
> *No my camera wasn't fully charged. But it was celow's blue monte and rich and hie 65 impala and a blue I think 76 monte. But I am glad they showed up to cruise with us!  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice show of unity....Big Ups :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17088129
> *yea Rich was gonna cruise my car but decided not to at the last minute
> that blue 74 monte sounds like anthony from Xquisite
> *


His 65 looks good. Needs minor work, but it is still a 65. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17088133
> *Nice show of unity....Big Ups :thumbsup:
> *


Yea I agree I can't wait to kick it on the 24th.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again for the flyer homies


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES, NICE RIDES  I REALLY LIKE THE CADDYS


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice turn out homie!! nice pics.
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:07 PM~17088190
> *NICE PICTURES, NICE RIDES  I REALLY LIKE THE CADDYS
> *


You Caddaholic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17088260
> *You Caddaholic
> *


YOU KNOW, WAIT TILL YOU SEE THIS ONE I'M BUILDING FOR A GUY IN ARIZONA :cheesy: I ONLY LIKE CADDYS AND PINTO'S :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17088260
> *You Caddaholic
> *


DAMN BRO I CANT BELIEVE ITS BEEN 3 YEARS SINCE I LIVED DOWN THERE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 09:03 PM~17088161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good I can't wait hno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:07 PM~17088190
> *NICE PICTURES, NICE RIDES  I REALLY LIKE THE CADDYS
> *


Yea we have 3 of them


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17088313
> *YOU KNOW, WAIT TILL YOU SEE THIS ONE I'M BUILDING FOR A GUY IN ARIZONA :cheesy: I ONLY LIKE CADDYS AND PINTO'S :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:22 PM~17088328
> *DAMN BRO I CANT BELIEVE ITS BEEN 3 YEARS SINCE I LIVED DOWN THERE
> *


 :biggrin: 
Looks like Utah was a great move on your part bRO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:30 PM~17088399
> *:biggrin:
> Looks like Utah was a great move on your part bRO
> *


I AM BRINGING THE PINTO TO THE SHOW IN DENVER INSTEAD OF MY CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IT WILL NOT HAVE A PLAQUE IN IT NEVER, BUT A HEAD TURNER ITS COMING FOR YOU LARRY LOOK AT THE EYES MOVE ON THE HORSE :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopkins gonna kill Roy Jones Jr


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:46 PM~17088513
> *Hopkins gonna kill Roy Jones Jr
> *


I NEVER GOT INTO BOXING IS THAT TONIGHT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17088532
> *I NEVER GOT INTO BOXING IS THAT TONIGHT?
> *


Yeah it's on now :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17088455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.justin.tv/rowais_dot_com54#r=x38Vqwc~


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

great thing i didn't buy the so called fight :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 08:58 PM~17088113
> *Yea his and my homeboy charlie brown's ride look alike
> *




I know...I had to do a double take :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...




What up RUTHLESS!!!!! Its been awhile....nice to see you guys comin up!!! CB's ride always lookin good!!! The Caddy looks good wit them rims Matt and Drew$$!!! Glad to see you guys cruisin..hope to meet some of your new members at the Picnic on the 24th. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY*


Whutz up Mr.Roy :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2010, 11:37 PM~17089358
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up big Chuck ,how you been bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 3 2010, 11:09 PM~17089101
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RAG3ROY
> Whutz up Mr.Roy :wave:
> *


Not much Mr.Izzy just feining to be out there cruising with everybody else :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 11:43 PM~17089413
> *:wave:
> What up big Chuck ,how you been bRO?
> *



good just gettin ready for tomorROw, whats goin on with you ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2010, 11:44 PM~17089427
> *good just gettin ready for tomorROw, whats goin on with you ROy
> *


Waiting on these parts that should be here any day so I can get the ride back out there,waiting on a call from my interview hoping I get the yob,and dissapointed about a stupid ass boxing match that makes me think about going to MMA instead of boxing once again.
And pounding a 20 pack of course :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2010, 11:44 PM~17089427
> *good just gettin ready for tomorROw, whats goin on with you ROy
> *


What's tomorrow? :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 11:48 PM~17089462
> *What's tomorrow? :wow:
> *



um easter :uh: naw im just jokin bRO, we are havin a get together tomorROw and im just gettin stuff ready


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 11:47 PM~17089454
> *Waiting on these parts that should be here any day so I can get the ride back out there,waiting on a call from my interview hoping I get the yob,and dissapointed about a stupid ass boxing match that makes me think about going to MMA instead of boxing once again.
> And pounding a 20 pack of course :biggrin:
> *


your car will be back together before you know it, i still have a long ass time for mine :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 PM~17089493
> *um easter :uh:  naw im just jokin bRO, we are havin a get together tomorROw and im just gettin stuff ready
> *


Sounds good and yeah I forgot about Easter,my son is 10 now so I convinced him into a Bar-B-Que instead of looking for huevos :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 3 2010, 11:52 PM~17089505
> *your car will be back together before you know it, i still have a long ass time for mine :angry:
> *


Yeah it will be,but after being under there this past week and really taking a long hard look at the ride,you just don't know how much I wanna just redo that fawker.
At least when you bust out you are gonna be busting necks,and feelings at the same time dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 08:03 PM~17088151
> *His 65 looks good. Needs minor work, but it is still a 65. :thumbsup:
> *


or was it a 76 glasshouse?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up Tavo y Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17089730
> *or was it a 76 glasshouse?
> *


 :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2010, 08:03 PM~17088161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 4 2010, 01:35 AM~17090300
> *SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT
> *


:yes:



what up fawker? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 3 2010, 11:09 PM~17089098
> *What up RUTHLESS!!!!! Its been awhile....nice to see you guys comin up!!! CB's ride always lookin good!!! The Caddy looks good wit them rims Matt and Drew$$!!! Glad to see you guys cruisin..hope to meet some of your new members at the Picnic on the 24th. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17089730
> *or was it a 76 glasshouse?
> *


No he brought a blue 65 impala


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

happy easter homesliice,s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17087593
> *Wut up guys? We had a good cruise and thanks to the guys from City Wide that showed up to cruise with us. Let me also say that Ruthless Car Club is in a rebuilding stage and we have some good guys trying to do good things. But I took some pics and I ain't the greatest camera man so if anyone has anything negative please keep it to yourself.  :biggrin:  Also on the 24th at ten beofre the kick back at the park we will be at golden corral so if anyone wants to meet up there with us you are more then welcome. Any other clubs cruise hit us up and we are down to roll!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups to Ruthless for taking it to the streets!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...On another note, finally painted a lil' more on my car and the front end is goin' on, on monday!!!  








here's the jams in the front


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... here's the front clip


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 07:23 AM~17091081
> *... here's the front clip
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro...


uuut oh, looks like the same color i just sprayed my firewall...sorry dog,iim not copying, just using left overs in the cabinet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17091087
> *looks killer bro...
> uuut oh, looks like the same color i just sprayed my firewall...sorry dog,iim not copying, just using left overs in the cabinet
> *


 :angry:  :biggrin:  Whut Up Mac!!! post pics of yours!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Ups to Tyrone & Chapo for the help yesterday, specially Tyrone, homie put in work yesterday!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking great Mr.Fessor


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 07:38 AM~17091142
> *Big Ups to Tyrone & Chapo for the help yesterday, specially Tyrone, homie put in work yesterday!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf: :loco: :rant: :run: :nono: :angry: naw just joking :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 07:41 AM~17091161
> *Looking great Mr.Fessor
> *


what up Mr. Roy any word on them parts :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 08:23 AM~17091081
> *... here's the front clip
> 
> 
> ...


That is really looking nice Fes



Damn I can't wait til my chit gets that treatment :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 4 2010, 08:43 AM~17091173
> *what up Mr. Roy any word on them parts  :biggrin:
> *


That part you are looking for,nobody I know has an extra.
As far as mine they will probably be here tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 08:41 AM~17091161
> *Looking great Mr.Fessor
> *


Thanks homie!!! we tryin' to come correct!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 07:30 AM~17091108
> *:angry:    :biggrin:   Whut Up Mac!!! post pics of yours!!!
> *


i sprayed the candy but i dont like the color so im gonna pattern it up this week and maybe a mural on the firewall


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 4 2010, 08:42 AM~17091163
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:  :loco:  :rant:  :run:  :nono:  :angry: naw just joking  :biggrin:
> *


hater, you turned your phone off last night or what???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17091196
> *i sprayed the candy but i dont like the color so im gonna pattern it up this week and maybe a mural on the firewall
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17091196
> *i sprayed the candy but i dont like the color so im gonna pattern it up this week and maybe a mural on the firewall
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks Good Homie!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 07:48 AM~17091205
> *Looking sharp Mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, i think it will look beter after i throw down some patterns though


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 AM~17091201
> *hater, you turned your phone off last night or what???
> *


no one hating over here son and my phone was one. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 4 2010, 08:55 AM~17091262
> *no one hating over here son and my phone was one. :biggrin:
> *


I called you twice after I went to Lowes and it went straight to voicemail


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 07:57 AM~17091277
> *I called you twice after I went to Lowes and it went straight to voicemail
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 08:23 AM~17091081
> *... here's the front clip
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17091522
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Easter Everybody! :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2010, 08:23 AM~17091081
> *... here's the front clip
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good meng!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER TO YOUR FAMILY FROM OUR FAMILY :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 4 2010, 06:38 AM~17090946
> *No he brought a blue 65 impala
> *


no...i meant was the other one of our cars a 76 glasshouse...i knew rich drove his car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice day to relax,drink,Bar-B-que,and watch the Lakers


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good all happy easter .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:12 PM~17093774
> *What's good all happy easter .
> *


Happy Easter Chris and fellow Coloradans


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 02:48 PM~17093940
> *Happy Easter Chris and fellow Coloradans
> *


What's good Roy. Hope you get the call back on the job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:50 PM~17093950
> *What's good Roy. Hope you get the call back on the job
> *


thanks bro
me too homie this staying at home is killing me :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

I hear ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 03:52 PM~17093955
> *thanks bro
> me too homie this staying at home is killing me :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


You can be like me at be at work right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:02 PM~17094005
> *You can be like me at be at work right now
> *


 :0 
What up My club brother Larry,How you been homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2010, 11:58 AM~17092351
> *Lookin good meng!
> *


Thanks and Happy Easter everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17088455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why me???  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17094019
> *why me???   :biggrin:
> *


They follow you hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:04 PM~17094013
> *:0
> What up My club brother Larry,How you been homie?
> *


I've been good bro I just came from JR's and we had some steak and pork chops man it was good I took the rag over there and then busted a cruise the park was packed.. Your grill looks good over there bro that beer does too :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17094027
> *They follow you hno:
> *


I know there scaring me why are they following me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:07 PM~17094029
> *I've been good bro I just came from JR's and we had some steak and pork chops man it was good I took the rag over there and then busted a cruise the park was packed.. Your grill looks good over there bro that beer does too :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I kinda had a laxed day today. :biggrin: 
great to hear you rolling the rag,can't wait to see it in person homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:11 PM~17094061
> *I know there scaring me why are they following me
> *


They recognize a Rag ROller :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:12 PM~17094063
> *Yeah I kinda had a laxed day today. :biggrin:
> great to hear you rolling the rag,can't wait to see it in person homie :thumbsup:
> *


I just wish it was plaquable but it will be one day


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy Easter yall. Just got off work 

Bouts to go hide some eggs for my lil girl :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17094075
> *I just wish it was plaquable but it will be one day
> *


I'm sure it will be in no time with your drive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:17 PM~17094105
> *I'm sure it will be in no time with your drive
> *


I threw 2 new tires on it and I installed the euro headlights so I have a few more things to do and I'll be happy for a minute :biggrin: I know today is Family day Roy but damn it's a good day to cruise bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 04:15 PM~17094091
> *Happy Easter yall.  Just got off work
> 
> Bouts to go hide some eggs for my lil girl  :biggrin:
> *


don't forget where you hide the boiled ones especially it they are in the house :happysad: 
I did one year and I swore my wife was farting all the time :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:20 PM~17094121
> *don't forget where you hide the boiled ones especially it they are in the house :happysad:
> I did one year and I swore my wife was farting all the time :biggrin:
> *


I told my brother we should have counted all the stuff we hid becaue he's probably gonna find it like 5 days later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:19 PM~17094119
> *I threw 2 new tires on it and I installed the euro headlights so I have a few more things to do and I'll be happy for a minute :biggrin: I know today is Family day Roy but damn it's a good day to cruise bro
> *


Yeah that's what I was thinking while Bar-B-Queing on the deck
I wish my ride was up already :happysad: 
It will be very soon though :cheesy: 



you gonna be one black Mofo in that Rag all summer :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:21 PM~17094128
> *I told my brother we should have counted all the stuff we hid becaue he's probably gonna find it like 5 days later
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Eggsactly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:22 PM~17094136
> *Yeah that's what I was thinking while Bar-B-Queing on the deck
> I wish my ride was up already :happysad:
> It will be very soon though :cheesy:
> ...


I'm already dark so I'm in for it worse :biggrin: I might have to put the top up see thas why I wanted a/c :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:24 PM~17094146
> *I'm already dark so I'm in for it worse :biggrin: I might have to put the top up see thas why I wanted a/c :cheesy:
> *


and bass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17094158
> *and bass
> *


I could use some bass but I need trunk space for a spare and some other shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:26 PM~17094163
> *I could use some bass but I need trunk space for a spare and some other shit
> *


I hear ya,I should really keep a spare as well :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17094171
> *I hear ya,I should really keep a spare as well :happysad:
> *


especially them tires are so small you know.I plan to do some driving in this ride so I don't want to be on the side of the road long if that happens


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see all the rides on the 24th


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 03:20 PM~17094121
> *don't forget where you hide the boiled ones especially it they are in the house :happysad:
> I did one year and I swore my wife was farting all the time :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its nice enough to hide'em outside (bout time)

A corona sounds hella good too


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:29 PM~17094174
> *especially them tires are so small you know.I plan to do some driving in this ride so I don't want to be on the side of the road long if that happens
> *


AND A CELL PHONE :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:29 PM~17094176
> *Can't wait to see all the rides on the 24th
> *


I need to get my hair did and nails did for those camera shots I don't want to be looking funky on the dvd :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 03:28 PM~17094171
> *I hear ya,I should really keep a spare as well :happysad:
> *


Put some free air subs behind seat and still have all ur trunk space and some ok bass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah I think this is the first Easter in a long time it's actually nice out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 4 2010, 04:31 PM~17094186
> *AND A CELL PHONE :cheesy:
> *


I lol'd, bastard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094193
> *Yeah I think this is the first Easter in a long time it's actually nice out
> *


no shit it's always cloudy and raining


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094192
> *Put some free air subs behind seat and still have all ur trunk space and some ok bass
> *


I'd like to try those one day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

24th is creeping up :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094192
> *Put some free air subs behind seat and still have all ur trunk space and some ok bass
> *


There is the roof rack behind the seat so no free air subs will fit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:36 PM~17094215
> *There is the roof rack behind the seat so no free air subs will fit
> *


Put em in the side panels :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:37 PM~17094220
> *Put em in the side panels :cheesy:
> *


where the rack drops??they wouldn't fit


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 03:36 PM~17094215
> *There is the roof rack behind the seat so no free air subs will fit
> *


I had just enough room in mine for 2 12s the hoses are on the magnets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:38 PM~17094232
> *I had just enough room in mine for 2 12s the hoses are on the magnets
> *


Yeah thats tough too but there is no back deck lid, I could fit one sub in the back and still have some room for tools so I'll probably do that I'm not trying to win a soundoff I just want to fill up my system because it sounds super weak now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:41 PM~17094248
> *Yeah thats tough too but being as there is no back deck lid I could fit one sub in the back and still have some room for tools so I'll probably do that I'm not trying to win a soundoff I just want to fill up my system because it sounds super weak now
> *


Just have chuck make you a box homie ,he will make it work :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17094255
> *Just have chuck make you a box homie ,he will make it work :thumbsup:
> *


I'm too cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:45 PM~17094259
> *I'm too cheap
> *


So is he :cheesy: 
No Joto
But i'm sure he'll hook you up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:47 PM~17094266
> *So is he :cheesy:
> No Joto
> But i'm sure he'll hook you up
> *


I might just rob the 12" sub and amp out of my lady's ride for now she doesn't like it anyway :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17094275
> *I might just rob the 12" sub and amp out of my lady's ride for now she doesn't like it anyway :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
That would work also :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So how nice was LJ today?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup Larry :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17094285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was super nice actually I was hot :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 04:53 PM~17094308
> *Sup Larry :wave:
> *


sup foo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:58 PM~17094351
> *
> It was super nice actually I was hot :biggrin:
> *


stop being so conceited :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:59 PM~17094360
> *stop being so conceited :uh:
> *


what I'm black so I absorb the sun your white so you reflect it whats conceited about that?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Its actually sunny but a lil cool n breezy here in Wyoming

I can't complain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 05:02 PM~17094383
> *Its actually sunny but a lil cool n breezy here in Wyoming
> 
> I can't complain
> *


I was standing in JR's back yard burning up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:06 PM~17094407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show off there is more pics of your ride on LIL than cherry 64 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:06 PM~17094411
> *show off there is more pics of your ride on LIL than cherry 64 :cheesy:
> *


I was just posting the Lake :biggrin: 





This foolio called me today :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:08 PM~17094417
> *I was just posting the Lake :biggrin:
> This foolio called me today :biggrin:
> 
> ...


He called me the other day and wanted me to go to Burque to the show with him but I told him a club member was taking his truck so I'm gonna help him with that but if we all leave around the same time Jerry is probably gonna follow us :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:10 PM~17094422
> *He called me the other day and wanted me to go to Burque to the show with him but I told him a club member was taking his truck so I'm gonna help him with that but if we all leave around the same time Jerry is probably gonna follow us :biggrin:
> *


That's cool he has familia down there,great to see him back in the swang of thangs.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:12 PM~17094435
> *That's cool he has familia down there,great to see him back in the swang of thangs.
> *


why do you say that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:16 PM~17094446
> *why do you say that?
> *


Just to have a yob,back with his ol lady and kids,ect....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:17 PM~17094454
> *Just to have a yob,back with his ol lady and kids,ect....
> *


Yeah thats cool plus he said he got a good motor in that truck and it runs killer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up my main man Paul how you doing??(no ****)


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on CO. Just got back from cruising


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17094459
> *Yeah thats cool plus he said he got a good motor in that truck and it runs killer
> *


Yeah that also :biggrin: 
A ride being down is hard on anyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:19 PM~17094470
> *Yeah that also :biggrin:
> A ride being down is hard on anyone
> *


especially if it's your own ride :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:19 PM~17094466
> *What's going on CO. Just got back from cruising
> *


in the car or on the bike?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:20 PM~17094476
> *in the car or on the bike?
> *


In the car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17094487
> *In the car
> *


nice


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:22 PM~17094494
> *nice
> *


It was just need to fix a couple of things and it's up for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17094505
> *It was just need to fix a couple of things and it's up for sale
> *


The cougar is up for sale??how much?you gonna buy something else?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17094508
> *The cougar is up for sale??how much?you gonna buy something else?
> *


Yeah I got to sale it and then save more money so I can get to your level. Im also doing some time......
























Away from the states


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:27 PM~17094521
> *Yeah I got to sale it and then save more money so I can get to your level. Im also doing some time......
> Away from the states
> *


I thought you were gonna go hang out with Swiph for a minute.... where you gonna be stationed at?how long?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up My club brotHer paul :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Paul come down a few flights of stairs and you'll be on my level


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17094534
> *What up My club brotHer paul :wave:
> *


what up CLUB BROTHER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:29 PM~17094541
> *Hey Paul come down a few flights of stairs and you'll be on my level
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17094533
> *I thought you were gonna go hang out with Swiph for a minute.... where you gonna be stationed at?how long?
> *


Going to Korea for 3 years


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17094550
> *:cheesy:
> Going to Korea for 3 years
> *


Is your family going too??damn thats a rough one bro maybe if you were single to go get some love you long time ya know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:29 PM~17094541
> *Hey Paul come down a few flights of stairs and you'll be on my level
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094556
> *Is your family going too??damn thats a rough one bro maybe if  you were single to go get some love you long time ya know
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17094550
> *:cheesy:
> Going to Korea for 3 years
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:32 PM~17094565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


keepin it real bro :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:32 PM~17094556
> *Is your family going too??damn thats a rough one bro maybe if  you were single to go get some love you long time ya know
> *


yeah its rough but i'll rather spend 3 years with the family than just 1 1/2 out of the 3. The deployments got old already. im on 6 so fuck going to iraq or afghan. I'll rather go get some cheap jerseys and fake rolex and have my family with me, and i can hit Japan for some lowrider shows


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:34 PM~17094584
> *yeah its rough but i'll rather spend 3 years with the family than just 1 1/2 out of the 3. The deployments got old already. im on 6 so fuck going to iraq or afghan. I'll rather go get some cheap jerseys and fake rolex and have my family with me, and i can hit Japan for some lowrider shows
> *


sounds cool hey get me a rolex and it's waiting for you bro you just got to take it :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:34 PM~17094584
> *yeah its rough but i'll rather spend 3 years with the family than just 1 1/2 out of the 3. The deployments got old already. im on 6 so fuck going to iraq or afghan. I'll rather go get some cheap jerseys and fake rolex and have my family with me, and i can hit Japan for some lowrider shows
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:34 PM~17094584
> *yeah its rough but i'll rather spend 3 years with the family than just 1 1/2 out of the 3. The deployments got old already. im on 6 so fuck going to iraq or afghan. I'll rather go get some cheap jerseys and fake rolex and have my family with me, and i can hit Japan for some lowrider shows
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> sounds cool hey get me a rolex and it's waiting for you bro you just got to take it :cheesy:
> 
> Rolex runs you between 30-50 dls depending on the quality


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > sounds cool hey get me a rolex and it's waiting for you bro you just got to take it :cheesy:
> >
> > Rolex runs you between 30-50 dls depending on the quality
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > sounds cool hey get me a rolex and it's waiting for you bro you just got to take it :cheesy:
> >
> > Rolex runs you between 30-50 dls depending on the quality
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish you all the luck out there Paul.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 04:42 PM~17094631
> *I wish you all the luck out there Paul.
> *


Thanks Bro. I'll be here till July then i go to some schools and then to *********** chang land


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:43 PM~17094635
> *Thanks Bro. I'll be here till July then i go to some schools and then to *********** chang land
> *


We better make the best of it here bro
You coming on the 24th right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:43 PM~17094635
> *Thanks Bro. I'll be here till July then i go to some schools and then to *********** chang land
> *


I'll see you before you leave


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17094651
> *We better make the best of it here bro
> You coming on the 24th right?
> *


Yeah i'll be there with my CLub Brothers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:46 PM~17094658
> *Yeah i'll be there with my CLub Brothers
> *


Datswhatdafuckimtlmboutmuddafucka.com


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:46 PM~17094662
> *Datswhatdafuckimtlmboutmuddafucka.com
> *


I looked that up and this came up "Sorry, the page you were looking for cannot be found" :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:48 PM~17094672
> *I looked that up and this came up "Sorry, the page you were looking for cannot be found" :biggrin:
> *


it's there but it's ninja status


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what's the jerseys going for?
I'm ready to open up shop :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:49 PM~17094678
> *it's there but it's ninja status
> *


:yessad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17094679
> *So what's the jerseys going for?
> I'm ready to open up shop :cheesy:
> *


I remember them jerseys would go for 30 and they would put anything you want your name sewn and number for whatever team with all the logos. I think the Baseball went for 40 cant remember.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:50 PM~17094686
> *I remember them jerseys would go for 30 and they would put anything you want your name sewn and number for whatever team with all the logos. I think the Baseball went for 40 cant remember.
> *


My wife just got a bad ass jersey for $50 and fuck if I can't tell anywhere how they are fake.
Tags,sewed in letters,even the damn stitching is in that triangular pattern.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:50 PM~17094686
> *I remember them jerseys would go for 30 and they would put anything you want your name sewn and number for whatever team with all the logos. I think the Baseball went for 40 cant remember.
> *


Not bad


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:55 PM~17094709
> *My wife just got a bad ass jersey for $50 and fuck if I can't tell anywhere how they are fake.
> Tags,sewed in letters,even the damn stitching is in that triangular pattern.
> *


yeah i just got a broncos jersey "Moreno" and it looks good. fuck paying 200 plus for the original.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, greenmerc77, MOSTHATED CC, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719



:wave:




What up fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:57 PM~17094721
> *yeah i just got a broncos jersey "Moreno" and it looks good. fuck paying 200 plus for the original.
> *


Co-signed




Gotta be ghettofabulous


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:57 PM~17094721
> *yeah i just got a broncos jersey "Moreno" and it looks good. fuck paying 200 plus for the original.
> *


thats right because I'd get carne asada juice on it just like the OG one :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 05:43 PM~17094635
> *Thanks Bro. I'll be here till July then i go to some schools and then to *********** chang land
> *


My friend was there for awhile in korea he got to see all kinds of cool shit


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn I wanted to bbq today too.

I can cook up some bomb ass steaks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:59 PM~17094731
> *Co-signed
> Gotta be ghettofabulous
> *


thats how we was last night we went to the nuggets game but we had some nosebleed seats but it was fun :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 06:00 PM~17094753
> *Damn I wanted to bbq today too.
> 
> I can cook up some bomb ass steaks
> *


I have a grill so when you come bring all the shit to cook and beer and I'll tell you if there good or not


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:59 PM~17094736
> *thats right because I'd get carne asada juice on it just like the OG one :biggrin:
> *


You aint even a football fan homie
:roflmao: :roflmao: 




But I know you're a Carne asada fan :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 06:02 PM~17094761
> *You aint even a football fan homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But I know you're a Carne asada fan :yes: :biggrin:
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 4 2010, 05:00 PM~17094747
> *My friend was there for awhile in korea he got to see all kinds of cool shit
> *


what up bro. how's the rides coming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You can ask Jr he invited me and my family over for steaks and pork chops today with all the trimmings and I don't think I saved him any :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 06:01 PM~17094755
> *thats how we was last night we went to the nuggets game but we had some nosebleed seats but it was fun :biggrin:
> *


The Pepsi center is always cool
not a bad seat in the house it seems like


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 06:03 PM~17094765
> *what up bro. how's the rides coming
> *


not much just spending alot of time with the family and the 64 is the only thing im really working on


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:03 PM~17094772
> *You can ask Jr he invited me and my family over for steaks and pork chops today with all the trimmings and I don't think I saved him any :biggrin:
> *


Damn I'm hungry now :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 06:03 PM~17094772
> *You can ask Jr he invited me and my family over for steaks and pork chops today with all the trimmings and I don't think I saved him any :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


I bet homie




I found this place that sells bomb ass Ranchera in the springs today :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 4 2010, 06:04 PM~17094777
> *not much just spending alot of time with the family and the 64 is the only thing im really working on
> *




Family first bro....that's the foundation :thumbsup:



You coming down on the 24th Fawker?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 06:04 PM~17094775
> *The Pepsi center is always cool
> not a bad seat in the house it seems like
> *


we did the family pack so 8 of us went JR and his fam and me and mine and it was worth it, it was real cheap with food included


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 06:07 PM~17094799
> *Family first bro....that's the foundation :thumbsup:
> You coming down on the 24th Fawker?
> *


i dont know i got too much shit always going on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 4 2010, 06:15 PM~17094851
> *i dont know i got too much shit always going on
> *


come on down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 4 2010, 06:15 PM~17094851
> *i dont know i got too much shit always going on
> *


I hear ya 
Well we'll make sure to take plenty of pics homie


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 06:18 PM~17094869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!






That is what I am doing :wow: 


12 pack Coronas......gone  



happy pills from Accident......... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17094883
> *OMG!!!!!!
> That is what I am doing  :wow:
> 12 pack Coronas......gone
> ...


feeling good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 06:22 PM~17094891
> *feeling good
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's the 64 coming along dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:34 PM~17094947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice, dirty white wall :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 06:34 PM~17094947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose wheels are those?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 4 2010, 06:36 PM~17094961
> *that's nice, dirty white wall  :0
> *


Yeah they are trying to sell em for 1k without knock offs or adapters :twak:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 05:02 PM~17094759
> *I have a grill so when you come bring all the shit to cook and beer and I'll tell you if there good or not
> *


How bout "you" buy all the shit plus the beer and the steaks should make it worth you putting up the $$ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 06:38 PM~17094976
> *whose wheels are those?
> *


The person that use to have my rims in their craigslist add that I had asked for more pics like 2 months ago
Guess they was for real :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 06:40 PM~17095000
> *How bout "you" buy all the shit plus the beer and the steaks should make it worth you putting up the $$ :biggrin:
> *


that makes no sense. For one food doesn't even taste good when I got to spend a grip on it but if you spend a bunch on it and it's free to me damn it's good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17095003
> *The person that use to have my rims in their craigslist add that I had asked for more pics like 2 months ago
> Guess they was for real :dunno:
> *


if there not curbed and clean 1k is probably worth it


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

shit you know that I'm a poor ass muhphucka to begin with. naw but we'll see what happens when I get there. But if we can't cook we can have a beer or two fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 4 2010, 06:51 PM~17095066
> *shit you know that I'm a poor ass muhphucka to begin with.  naw but we'll see what happens when I get there.  But if we can't cook we can have a beer or two fo sho :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17095007
> *that makes no sense. For one food doesn't even taste good when I got to spend a grip on it but if you spend a bunch on it and it's free to me damn it's good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

CHILL'N IN VEGAS THE 719 AND THE 303... uffin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn another monday :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning all. :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up Co whats good on this monday morning...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 AM~17099675
> *what up Co  whats good on this monday morning...
> *



Not much Homie!!! Just workin Bro, whutz good wit you??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 5 2010, 10:29 AM~17099880
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


YouTube To Link: Uce Easter Picnic Hop Off

Caliriders (HOW HIGH ALL STARS) Vs Royals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznOjh9v7YI

And

Distinguished CC So. Nv Vs Devotions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNHYPhdF9k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 5 2010, 11:37 AM~17100545
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> YouTube To Link: Uce Easter Picnic Hop Off
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 5 2010, 07:10 AM~17098750
> *Damn another monday :angry:
> *


it's my day off so it's a good day :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:|


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez, raiderhater719*


What up fellas :wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2010, 02:53 PM~17102754
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Izzy, and sup erbody!!

Damn, Colo kinda quiet 2day.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 5 2010, 04:31 PM~17103129
> *Sup Izzy, and sup erbody!!
> 
> Damn, Colo kinda quiet 2day.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 5 2010, 03:35 PM~17103173
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2010, 03:53 PM~17102754
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez, raiderhater719
> What up fellas :wave:
> *



Sup primo! Thanx for the text


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 5 2010, 04:59 PM~17103458
> *Sup primo! Thanx for the text
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 5 2010, 04:31 PM~17103129
> *Sup Izzy, and sup erbody!!
> 
> Damn, Colo kinda quiet 2day.
> *



What up Homie!!! Howz Chevy town bro??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17103173
> *:wave:
> *



Que pajo Cabron??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
what up fellas
well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
It doesn't pay like my old yobs but hey....it's work
Thanks everybody for their support :thumbsup:
hopefully it still is all good and my chit came back legit
If so I get a Company vehicle,laptop,Y phone
So that should definately help out in money wise to make up for the lower income....Thanks again for listening to my bitching as a yobless fawker :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...



I told you it would work out Fawker  

Congrats Homie  

I know your just glad to be working again...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2010, 05:15 PM~17103629
> *I told you it would work out Fawker
> 
> Congrats Homie
> ...


I am happy just to be working again :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 5 2010, 05:20 PM~17103676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks Marcos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


what are you doing now Roy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


Congrats brother.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17103938
> *what are you doing now Roy
> *


Utility Locator


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17103973
> *Utility Locator
> *


do you use witching sticks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got those parts btw Ivan but I think Imma wait til the weekend to get my ride together :happysad:
These mofos gave me homework and everything


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 5 2010, 05:46 PM~17103982
> *do you use witching sticks  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I use to use them....now i get the high dolla chit :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17103958
> *Congrats brother.
> *


thanks JR


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17104003
> *:biggrin:
> I use to use them....now i get the high dolla chit :cheesy:
> *


sometimes witching sticks work better but some of them locators will even tell you how deep the line is.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:47 PM~17103991
> *I got those parts btw Ivan but I think Imma wait til the weekend to get my ride together :happysad:
> These mofos gave me homework and everything
> *


im glad you got them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 5 2010, 05:53 PM~17104086
> *sometimes witching sticks work better but some of them locators will even tell you how deep the line is.
> *


yeah they do
there is a hell of alot more to this than I thought at first but my construction background came in handy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 5 2010, 05:54 PM~17104104
> *im glad you got them
> *


Thanks again Ivan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congradulations Roy thats good to hear


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The paint yob looks way better in person the colors are darker and blend better than in the pic but I thought I'd share anyway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is *MOST HATED* material so you know I got that plaque ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 5 2010, 06:12 PM~17104324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Killer Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats roy on the yob!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17104519
> *congrats roy on the yob!
> *


Thanks John


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


 congrats roy on the job, glad to hear things are good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17105105
> *congrats roy on the job, glad to hear things are good
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 06:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535114


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Roy on the new jale!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


Good job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 06:21 PM~17104424
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Looking Killer Larry :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

just finished sprayin this drop top 65 caddy with a pearl... looks pretty good in person, camera phone pics sux


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 5 2010, 06:13 PM~17104351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna look sick! :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good mac


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17107947
> *wuz good mac
> *


chillen dog... u finish wetsanding your ride tonight


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 5 2010, 07:41 PM~17106044
> *CHECK THIS OUT...  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535114
> *


Thats some fucked up shit, :angry: 
But Rick's craftsmanship speaks for itself, I seen some of the progress on this ride and it is simply amazing!!
Its just sad when punkass people dictate and deny entries into shows based on fear of being beat


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17107794
> *just finished sprayin this drop top 65 caddy with a pearl... looks pretty good in person, camera phone pics sux
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Looks good!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 5 2010, 11:46 PM~17108665
> *:biggrin: Looks good!!
> *


x2 looks real good and I know it's hard to capture the beauty of a paintjob on camera


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


Right on brotha good news there just ask for the 24th offf haha


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up chris


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:19 PM~17108981
> *whats up chris
> *


What's up dom. What's good loco


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:02 PM~17108826
> *Right on brotha good news there just ask for the 24th offf haha
> *


I hope to get the 24th off,


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17109014
> *What's up dom. What's good loco
> *


 jus workin man, how u doin. hey is it tru my cuzz clyde cant talk :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17109017
> *I hope to get the 24th off,
> *


What's crackin brotha


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:28 PM~17109038
> *What's crackin brotha
> *


 how is the monte coming, u do the e-test yet?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17109061
> *how is the monte coming, u do the e-test yet?
> *


Not yet. Slow work week check not there but I did get pulled over in the monte three houses down from my house


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:28 PM~17109038
> *What's crackin brotha
> *


 mikey is goin to the meeting on sunday, i almost had a heart attack when he said he was goin with me :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17109090
> *Not yet.  Slow work week check not there but I did get pulled over in the monte three houses down from my house
> *


 protect and serve :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:38 PM~17109100
> *mikey is goin to the meeting on sunday, i almost had a heart attack when he said he was goin with me :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


How funny crazy mikey


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109107
> *protect and serve :cheesy:
> *


Good thing he didn't write no ticket


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up ceez


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:40 PM~17109116
> *Good thing he didn't write no ticket
> *


that sucks bro, why did u get pulled over,hittin switches :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 5 2010, 11:43 PM~17109136
> *that sucks bro, why did u get pulled over,hittin switches :0
> *


EXp plates being Mexican in jeff co nah just messing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 12:43 AM~17109135
> *What's up ceez
> *



What's good cousin!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:47 PM~17109162
> *EXp plates being Mexican in jeff co nah just messing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:47 PM~17109163
> *What's good cousin!
> *


Same shit you know me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 12:48 AM~17109176
> *Same shit you know me
> *



We caravaning down to the Springs on the 24th?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 5 2010, 11:52 PM~17109197
> *We caravaning down to the Springs on the 24th?
> *


That's what I wanna do


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


NO MORE AFTERNOON CRUISES :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 5 2010, 11:55 PM~17109219
> *NO MORE AFTERNOON CRUISES :biggrin:
> *


True that


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up mike g


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 12:05 AM~17109281
> *What's up mike g
> *


Up late just checking whats up on layitlow.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2010, 09:05 AM~17099699
> *Not much Homie!!! Just workin Bro, whutz good wit you??
> *


MUST BE NICE TO WORK AND BE ON LAY IT LOW AT THE SAME TIME IZZY! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 6 2010, 12:15 AM~17109350
> *MUST BE NICE TO WORK AND BE ON LAY IT LOW AT THE SAME TIME IZZY! :biggrin:
> *


What's up goodtimer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Apr 5 2010, 10:38 PM~17107784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas and yep no more afternoon strolls :happysad: 


Have a great day everyone


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 6 2010, 06:50 AM~17110223
> *Congrats Roy!
> *


Thanks Chris


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning guys! :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: Congrats Roy!
Ah Damn it! Now I cant talk shit bout you being jobless anymore!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 6 2010, 01:15 AM~17109350
> *MUST BE NICE TO WORK AND BE ON LAY IT LOW AT THE SAME TIME IZZY! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: 


How you doin Homie??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 AM~17111443
> *Wut up CO!
> *


Whats up Anson?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17103223
> *Sup homie!! :biggrin:
> *


Whut up Bro!!! Whut you up to?


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Apr 5 2010, 04:06 PM~17103536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Sharp Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17103545
> *Que pajo Cabron??
> *


Whut Up Dogg!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17106044
> *CHECK THIS OUT...  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535114
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whut da fuck is up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tryin' to make it look like a car again...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 6 2010, 10:04 AM~17111463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wuts up! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17111707
> *Chillin homie, tryin to get motivated to work.  :biggrin:  Looks like your doin some big things over there! that little car looks good!
> thats wuts up!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2010, 04:10 PM~17103579
> *:wave:
> what up fellas
> well I just got off of my first day out of 3 weeks of training on my new yob :cheesy:
> ...


  :thumbsup: congrats roy good luck 2 u and ur new job bro hope everything works well 4 u and ur family


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17107794
> *just finished sprayin this drop top 65 caddy with a pearl... looks pretty good in person, camera phone pics sux
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niccccccccce job macgyver that came out bad ass :wow:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 5 2010, 05:13 PM~17104351
> *The paint yob looks way better in person the colors are darker and blend better than in the pic but I thought I'd share anyway
> 
> 
> ...


i like them colors :biggrin: good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 09:26 AM~17111653
> *Tryin' to make it look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


bro looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 10:26 AM~17111653
> *Tryin' to make it look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Fes


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:28 AM~17111047
> *one more try but like I said it's hard to capture on camera
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17112772
> *bro looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bigg Dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 6 2010, 01:02 PM~17112872
> *looking good Fes
> *


Just tryin' to do da dew!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats up coloRadO


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 09:26 AM~17111653
> *Tryin' to make it look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up, good work homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 6 2010, 03:52 PM~17114361
> *thats whats up, good work homie
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 09:26 AM~17111653
> *Tryin' to make it look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 6 2010, 06:07 PM~17115587
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Can someone post the dates for the denver,pueblo and vegas show.Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up my colorado lowrider familia :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 6 2010, 08:01 PM~17116600
> *whats up my colorado lowrider familia :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 6 2010, 06:25 PM~17116227
> *Can someone post the dates for the denver,pueblo and vegas show.Thanks. :biggrin:
> *


denver lowrider supershow july11
pueblo odm show sept 19th
las vegas supershow oct 10th


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:05 PM~17116675
> *:wave:
> *


what up ceez and dom


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17116725
> *what up ceez and dom
> *



What's up cousin, I had lunch with your brother today!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:10 PM~17116744
> *What's up cousin, I had lunch with your brother today!
> *


thats what he told me.. hows the cutty trunk coming?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:11 PM~17116750
> *thats what he told me.. hows the cutty trunk coming?
> *



Lil by lil....should be ready by the 24th. What about the Monte?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Chuck?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116848
> *Lil by lil....should be ready by the 24th. What about the Monte?
> *


just need the cash flow to pick back up haha slow time for my work right now see if it gets going by the 24th just need paltes now 4 pumps in and all is working


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2010, 09:22 PM~17116925
> *What's good Chuck?
> *


Chillin eating some food, about to have a beer. I have been crazy busy with the new job.
How are things your way?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, painloc21, theonenonly, cl1965ss, 78monte, sasisneros

whats up brothers....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 07:40 PM~17117141
> *MEMORIESCC, painloc21, theonenonly, cl1965ss, 78monte, sasisneros
> 
> whats up brothers....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17117113
> *Chillin eating some food, about to have a beer. I have been crazy busy with the new job.
> How are things your way?
> *



The same. Busy with work and waiting for summer to come around. You guys find a new place yet homie?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17117141
> *MEMORIESCC, painloc21, theonenonly, cl1965ss, 78monte, sasisneros
> 
> whats up brothers....
> *


wuz good homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2010, 09:43 PM~17117173
> *The same. Busy with work and waiting for summer to come around. You guys find a new place yet homie?
> *


No luck on finding a house, I am still trying to hustle the money together for first and last. When i get some cash together, something comes up and i have to use it.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17117247
> *No luck on finding a house, I am still trying to hustle the money together for first and last. When i get some cash together, something comes up and i have to use it.
> *


Keep your head up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:
new yob has got me studyin like a mofo :happysad:
Thanks for all the props 
Good luck Chuck hopefully the new pad comes soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

started a mural tonight on my firewall.. hopefully get some time 2morrow to finish it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 6 2010, 11:13 AM~17112496
> *:wow:  niccccccccce job macgyver that came out bad ass  :wow:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17118322
> *started a mural tonight on my firewall.. hopefully get some time 2morrow to finish it
> 
> 
> ...


  nice big dogg


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17118622
> *  nice big dogg
> *


thanks bro... looks like i need to fix her crookedass teeth ..lol


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17118322
> *started a mural tonight on my firewall.. hopefully get some time 2morrow to finish it
> 
> 
> ...


 ey that shit looks tight how much u charge


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17118322
> *started a mural tonight on my firewall.. hopefully get some time 2morrow to finish it
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MAC! YOU GONNA PATTERN IT OUT TOO OR JUST KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17118708
> *ey that shit looks tight how much u charge
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE YOU GONNA ROLL BY WITH LOIS 2MARROW TO GET THE LAC?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17116714
> *denver lowrider supershow july11
> pueblo odm show sept 19th
> las vegas supershow  oct 10th
> *


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 09:39 PM~17118708
> *ey that shit looks tight how much u charge
> *


thanks bro, just depending on the mural, and if im clearing it and colorsanding & buffing it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:44 PM~17118780
> *LOOKING GOOD MAC! YOU GONNA PATTERN IT OUT TOO OR JUST KEEP IT CLEAN
> *


ya bro, im gonna finish the chick and throw some patterns around her.. should look cool


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:45 PM~17118798
> *WHAT UP HOMIE YOU GONNA ROLL BY WITH LOIS 2MARROW TO GET THE LAC?
> *


yeah prob early jus so we can wrk on steves truck after u gotta work


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17118828
> *thanks bro, just depending on the mural, and if im clearing it and colorsanding & buffing it
> *


ku im jus gettin started on airbrushin murals so still learnin but ur wrk looks good


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:48 PM~17118835
> *ya bro, im gonna finish the chick and throw some patterns around her.. should look cool
> *


YOU GOT THE REST OF THE CAR READY FOR PAINT TOO? THIS IS ON YOUR 4 RIGHT


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

got the caddy out of the booth i sprayed last night.. i put a purple pearl on it but looks like the pics wont show anything.. now i need to paint the skirts and a few other things..


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17118840
> *yeah prob early jus so we can wrk on steves truck after u gotta work
> *


NAH I GOTTA GO TO DENVER IN THE MORNING TO PICK UP THOSE PARTS I CALLED ABOUT TODAY . I'LL HIT YOU'S UP WHEN I GET BACK CAUSE WERE GONNA HAVE TO PUT AIR IN THAT FRONT TIRE BEFORE HE TAKES IT. I GOT THE TITLE TOO SO TELL LOUIS TO MAKE SURE HE HAS HIS! HOW FAR DID YOU'S GET ON STEVES TROKITA


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 09:50 PM~17118859
> *ku im jus gettin started on airbrushin murals so still learnin but ur wrk looks good
> *


thanks bro.. lemme know when your in my neighborhood and il show ya what i know, (if it will help)


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:52 PM~17118879
> *got the caddy out of the booth i sprayed last night.. i put a purple pearl on it but looks like the pics wont show anything.. now i need to paint the skirts and a few other things..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MAC! YOU CAN SEE THE PURPLE PEARL ON THE HOOD HOMIE! IS THAT YOUR SHOP?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:53 PM~17118899
> *NAH I GOTTA GO TO DENVER IN THE MORNING TO PICK UP THOSE PARTS I CALLED ABOUT TODAY . I'LL HIT YOU'S UP WHEN I GET BACK CAUSE WERE GONNA HAVE TO PUT AIR IN THAT FRONT TIRE BEFORE HE TAKES IT. I GOT THE TITLE TOO SO TELL LOUIS TO MAKE SURE HE HAS HIS! HOW FAR DID YOU'S GET ON STEVES TROKITA
> *


ku well wait 4 u then but he has the title n as far as steves junk i mean truck i dnt wanna get into that :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:51 PM~17118863
> *YOU GOT THE REST OF THE CAR READY FOR PAINT TOO? THIS IS ON YOUR 4 RIGHT
> *


im still workn on the bodywork.. i finished the roof, but i had to paint the engine compartment cause im installing the motor and trans this weekend


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17118905
> *thanks bro.. lemme know when your in my neighborhood and il show ya what i know, (if it will help)
> *


ku i will any tricks will help im jus watchn youtube alot


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17118924
> *im still workn on the bodywork.. i finished the roof, but i had to paint the engine compartment cause im installing the motor and trans this weekend
> *


 :wow: MAN YOU AIN'T PLAYEN AROUND WITH THIS 1! ARE YOU DOING IT LOW-ROD STYLE?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:55 PM~17118919
> *NICE MAC! YOU CAN SEE THE PURPLE PEARL ON THE HOOD HOMIE! IS THAT YOUR SHOP?
> *


thanks bro.. ya this is out back of the shop in our fenced yard


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17118920
> *ku well wait 4 u then but he has the title n as far as steves junk i mean truck i dnt wanna get into that :wow:
> *


 :machinegun: :banghead: :run: 
WHAT DID YALL RUN INTO MORE PROBLEMS AFTER I LEFT OR WHAT?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17118879
> *got the caddy out of the booth i sprayed last night.. i put a purple pearl on it but looks like the pics wont show anything.. now i need to paint the skirts and a few other things..
> 
> 
> ...


Cadi looks clean


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:57 PM~17118957
> *:wow:  MAN YOU AIN'T PLAYEN AROUND WITH THIS 1! ARE YOU DOING IT LOW-ROD STYLE?
> *


im buildn this one for me and not sure what im gonna do.. i ordered airbags for it (cause im getn to old and fat to be laying on the ground all the time rolling around in oil)... i might keep some foose wheels in the GAYrage, but am gonna rolls some 13x7s.. gonna do white interior


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17118981
> *:machinegun:  :banghead:  :run:
> WHAT DID YALL RUN INTO MORE PROBLEMS AFTER I LEFT OR WHAT?
> *


that shits like a total rebuild project i told him 2 buy sumthin older 2 fix up but hes stuck on that junk :twak:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:58 PM~17118958
> *thanks bro.. ya this is out back of the shop in our fenced yard
> *


NICE HOMIE I GOT YOU # FROM YOUR PAINT THREAD THE LAST TIME WE SPOKE SO I'LL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOMETIME AND CHECK YOUR SHOP OUT I'LL BRING 3SUM SO HE CAN STUDY YOUR WORK AND MABY YOUR COUSIN PAUL TOO IF THAT FAWKER EVER WOULD ANSWER HIS PHONE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17118991
> *Cadi looks clean
> *


ya looks like a clean 65 hitn the street this summer... plus i have another convert 69 were getn ready to spray orange... (denver bronco throwback)


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17119024
> *NICE HOMIE I GOT YOU # FROM YOUR PAINT THREAD THE LAST TIME WE SPOKE SO I'LL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOMETIME AND CHECK YOUR SHOP OUT I'LL BRING 3SUM SO HE CAN STUDY YOUR WORK AND MABY YOUR COUSIN PAUL TOO IF THAT FAWKER EVER WOULD ANSWER HIS PHONE!
> *


lets bounce then :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17119024
> *NICE HOMIE I GOT YOU # FROM YOUR PAINT THREAD THE LAST TIME WE SPOKE SO I'LL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOMETIME AND CHECK YOUR SHOP OUT I'LL BRING 3SUM SO HE CAN STUDY YOUR WORK AND MABY YOUR COUSIN PAUL TOO IF THAT FAWKER EVER WOULD ANSWER HIS PHONE!
> *


ya, he probably hanging at the liquer store drinkn a cold one


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:02 PM~17119019
> *that shits like a total rebuild project i told him 2 buy sumthin older 2 fix up but hes stuck on that junk :twak:
> *


THE TRUCKS TIGHT THOUGH I RELLY DIG ON THAT BODY STYLE! DON'T WORRY HOMIE IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER AND IN THE END IT WILL BE WORTH IT! YOU ALREADY KNOW! PLUS HOMIE'S BEEN HELPING YOU OUT ALOT! ASLONG AS YOU KEEP ALL THE CARDBOARD OFF THE FLOOR AND AWAY FROM HIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17119072
> *THE TRUCKS TIGHT THOUGH I RELLY DIG ON THAT BODY STYLE! DON'T WORRY HOMIE IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER AND IN THE END IT WILL BE WORTH IT! YOU ALREADY KNOW! PLUS HOMIE'S BEEN HELPING YOU OUT ALOT! ASLONG AS YOU KEEP ALL THE CARDBOARD OFF THE FLOOR AND AWAY FROM HIM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cant argue wit that n thats y we had 2 clean the garage :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17119055
> *ya, he probably hanging at the liquer store drinkn a cold one
> *


TRUE THAT , DRINKING AND SMOKEN BUT FOR REAL GONNA HAVE TO PLAN A TRIP UP THERE AND CHECK YOU PLACE OUT! STILL WANNA COLAB WITH YOU ON A JOB TOO!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17119107
> *cant argue wit that  n thats y we had 2 clean the garage :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


SO THAT BISH BETTER BE KLEAN WHEN I ROLL THROUGH IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET SHOT WITH A GREEN BB! :naughty: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:14 PM~17119175
> *SO THAT BISH BETTER BE KLEAN WHEN I ROLL THROUGH IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET SHOT WITH A GREEN BB! :naughty:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


thats ok i got A METAL 1 4 U HA HA :x: :sprint:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

How Whats uo 70HD, how far you get on the caddy?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:16 PM~17119197
> *thats ok i got A METAL 1 4 U HA HA :x:  :sprint:
> *


SO WHEN IS THAT DUDE SUPPOSE TO LOOK AT YOUR FLEET? I TOLD YOU MAN YOU SHOULD PUT A PIC UP ON THIS THREAD! YOU MAY SELL IT!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gee i cant type tonight- hey whats up 70HD how far you get on the caddy


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:10 PM~17119135
> *TRUE THAT , DRINKING AND SMOKEN BUT FOR REAL GONNA HAVE TO PLAN A TRIP UP THERE AND CHECK YOU PLACE OUT! STILL WANNA COLAB WITH YOU ON A JOB TOO!
> *


sounds good dogg


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17119221
> *SO WHEN IS THAT DUDE SUPPOSE TO LOOK AT YOUR FLEET? I TOLD YOU MAN YOU SHOULD PUT A PIC UP ON THIS THREAD! YOU MAY SELL IT!
> *


THURS I HAD LOUIS CLEAN THE INSIDE 2DAY LOOKS GOOD IF I DNT SELL IT BY FRIDAY I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17119214
> *How Whats uo 70HD, how far you get on the caddy?
> *


WHAT UP BIG DAWG! NEED A WINDOW REGULATOR THE MOTOR IS TRASH! DID YOU GET ALL YOUR WORK DONE TODAY? STILL WANNA TAKE IT BY YOUR CHANTE JUST DON'T WANNA LEAVE IT OUTSIDE WITH NO WINDOW NOW!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17119224
> *Gee i cant type tonight- hey whats up 70HD how far you get on the caddy
> *


WHAT UP JOE DID U LOOK @ them selonids yet on ur regal


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:22 PM~17119249
> *WHAT UP BIG DAWG! NEED A WINDOW REGULATOR THE MOTOR IS TRASH! DID YOU GET ALL YOUR WORK DONE TODAY? STILL WANNA TAKE IT BY YOUR CHANTE JUST DON'T WANNA LEAVE IT OUTSIDE WITH NO WINDOW NOW!
> *


take it off the 79


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:22 PM~17119245
> *THURS I HAD LOUIS CLEAN THE INSIDE 2DAY LOOKS GOOD IF I DNT SELL IT BY FRIDAY I WILL :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST POST A PIC AND INFO IF IT SELLS THEN RIGHT ON IF NOT ATLEAST THE CO HOMEBOYZ CAN SEE IT, AND YOU NEVER KNOW SOMEONE MAY WANT IT! DON'T BE A PUSS AND POST IT ALREADY


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

No i haven't. i'm headed out to the county tomorrow i'll check it out sorry. The garage was waitin for the caddy earlier


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:23 PM~17119265
> *take it off the 79
> *


FAWKEN 79 IS DIFFERENT, I ALREADY TORE INTO THAT 1 THINKING THE SAME THING HOMEBOY, GOT ALL SAD WHEN THEY DIDN'T WORK MABY I'LL CHECK THE 93 2MARROW!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:26 PM~17119284
> *No i haven't. i'm headed out to the county tomorrow i'll check it out sorry. The garage was waitin for the caddy earlier
> *


SORRY HOMIE LOST TRACK OF TIME! YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES! ARE YOU STILL GONNA GET THOSE PINNERS TOMARROW TOO? YOU NEED ANYTHING FROM D-TOWN I'LL BE UP THERE IN THE MORNING


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:24 PM~17119270
> *ATLEAST POST A PIC AND INFO IF IT SELLS THEN RIGHT ON IF NOT ATLEAST THE CO HOMEBOYZ CAN SEE IT, AND YOU NEVER KNOW SOMEONE MAY WANT IT! DON'T BE A PUSS AND POST IT ALREADY
> *


alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17119300
> *SORRY HOMIE LOST TRACK OF TIME! YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES! ARE YOU STILL GONNA GET THOSE PINNERS TOMARROW TOO? YOU NEED ANYTHING FROM D-TOWN I'LL BE UP THERE IN THE MORNING
> *


There aint enough time in a day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah i'm headed up in the morning. you gonna get a set?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:26 PM~17119285
> *FAWKEN 79 IS DIFFERENT, I ALREADY TORE INTO THAT 1 THINKING THE SAME THING HOMEBOY, GOT ALL SAD WHEN THEY DIDN'T WORK MABY I'LL CHECK THE 93 2MARROW!
> *


told u there was that 1 @ the junk yrd ill show u where its @


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17119306
> *alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material
> 
> 
> ...


OTTA BOY! THAT 80 IS STILL THE CHIT THOUGH AND WAS THAT PAPPA SMURF MAKING A CAMEO


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17119332
> *OTTA BOY! THAT 80 IS STILL THE CHIT THOUGH AND WAS THAT PAPPA SMURF MAKING A CAMEO
> *


yeah a sneak peak i guess


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:30 PM~17119320
> *There aint enough time in a day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah i'm headed up in the morning. you gonna get a set?
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR THERE! LET ME KNOW WHAT SIZE YOUR GONNA GET 'EM IN AND THE $. GOTTA SEE WHERE I'M AT AFTER I GET THE PARTS FOR THE IMP-E-LALA 1ST BUT MORE THATN LIKELY I WILL :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bring me back some taco johns, its right off the highway!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:35 PM~17119359
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR THERE! LET ME KNOW WHAT SIZE YOUR GONNA GET 'EM IN AND THE $. GOTTA SEE WHERE I'M AT AFTER I GET THE PARTS FOR THE IMP-E-LALA 1ST BUT MORE THATN LIKELY I WILL :thumbsup:
> *


155/80/13s buddy


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17119329
> *told u there was that 1 @ the junk yrd ill show u where its @
> *


CALL 'EM OR CHECK IT OUT FOR ME IN THE MORNING IF YOU WOULD KIND SIR! IF THEY'LL PART IT I'LL GET IT WHEN I GET BACK INTOWN


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:35 PM~17119366
> *Bring me back some taco johns, its right off the highway!
> *


HOLD THE TACO AND EXTRA CHORIZZO RIGHT!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:38 PM~17119389
> *CALL 'EM OR CHECK IT OUT FOR ME IN THE MORNING IF YOU WOULD KIND SIR! IF THEY'LL PART IT I'LL GET IT WHEN I GET BACK INTOWN
> *


mayb well see how i fell in the morn :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17119332
> *OTTA BOY! THAT 80 IS STILL THE CHIT THOUGH AND WAS THAT PAPPA SMURF MAKING A CAMEO
> *


open 2 trades also what u got


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17119306
> *alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material
> 
> 
> ...


 also open 2 trades


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:40 PM~17119409
> *open 2 trades also what u got
> *


GOT A 79 IN PRIMER RAEADY FOR PAINT! YOU DOWN TO TRADE :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17119399
> *HOLD THE TACO AND EXTRA CHORIZZO RIGHT!
> *


Oh i didnt know you were gettin somethig too!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17119426
> *GOT A 79 IN PRIMER RAEADY FOR PAINT! YOU DOWN TO TRADE :thumbsup:
> *


not only a no BUT HELL NO :twak:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17119431
> *Oh i didnt know you were gettin somethig too!
> *


THAT'S YOUR USUAL RIGHT! JUST WANNA MAKE SURE I GET THE ORDER RIGHT FOR YOU! I KNOW HOW YOU ARE WITH YOUR MEAT CRAVINGS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dont feel like quoting all your work, but everything is looking sick Mac!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:43 PM~17119439
> *not only a no BUT HELL NO :twak:
> *


YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR MISSING? IT'S A CREAMPUFF! IT'S ALREADY FLYING A PLACASO Y TODO!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17119458
> *YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR MISSING? IT'S A CREAMPUFF! IT'S ALREADY FLYING A PLACASO Y TODO!
> *


THATS OK IF U WANT I CAN TOW IT 2 THE CRUSHER 4 U LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:47 PM~17119469
> *THATS OK IF U WANT I CAN TOW IT 2 THE CRUSHER 4 U LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HATER !


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:48 PM~17119480
> *HATER !
> *


NOW U WANNA B A CRYBABY...... :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:49 PM~17119486
> *NOW U WANNA B A CRYBABY...... :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :tears:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm out. ya'll have a good night! i'll check that solenoid for sure tomarrow. 70HD i'll hit you up when i get up there


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17119506
> *:buttkick:  :tears:
> *


ITS OK THE 80 & THE 79 N WE GOT A DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 10:51 PM~17119522
> *i'm out. ya'll have a good night! i'll check that solenoid for sure tomarrow. 70HD i'll hit you up when i get up there
> *


KU JUS ROLL BY


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17119522
> *i'm out. ya'll have a good night! i'll check that solenoid for sure tomarrow. 70HD i'll hit you up when i get up there
> *


RIGHT ON HOMEBOY


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17119551
> *RIGHT ON HOMEBOY
> *


IM OUT 2 GOTS LOTTA WRK IN THE GARGAE 2MORROW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17119306
> *alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:55 PM~17119565
> *IM OUT 2 GOTS LOTTA WRK IN THE GARGAE 2MORROW
> *


X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17119306
> *alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material
> 
> 
> ...


DOES IT COME WITH THE CAR SEAT :biggrin: J/P CAR LOOKS NICE GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 6 2010, 07:23 AM~17110622
> *:yes:
> How you doin Homie??
> *


DOING GOOD DOGG WAITING TO GET BACK AND CHILL WITH YOU VATOS AND MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2010, 12:20 AM~17120109
> *DOING GOOD DOGG WAITING TO GET BACK AND CHILL WITH YOU VATOS AND MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE
> *


*GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU PERRITO STAY UP AND SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS GOODTIMER.....PURO PARTY HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.....*  :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good morining co :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17118322
> *started a mural tonight on my firewall.. hopefully get some time 2morrow to finish it
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! How much for me to get one like that? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 10:45 PM~17119448
> *Dont feel like quoting all your work, but everything is looking sick Mac!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 7 2010, 05:49 AM~17120910
> *Damn! How much for me to get one like that?    :biggrin:
> *


well its not really finished yet but when i get it all done and cleared and buffed i usually get 350 to 500... il update pics later homey


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2010, 09:26 AM~17111653
> *Tryin' to make it look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaang fes, looks like u been putn in some work! looking good again


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Anson72, *fesboogie*

Wut up Fes!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 07:38 AM~17121049
> *daaaaaaaaaang fes, looks like u been putn in some work!  looking good again
> *


tryin' homie...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2010, 10:08 AM~17122125
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Chillin' Waiting for thw weather to get better!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

ORTEGA PRODUCTIONS Spring Car Show 
Location: Picosos Mexican Food 1395 S. Sheridan Blvd, Denver Co 
When: Saturday May 22nd 
Move in Time: 8 AM TO 12 PM
Show Time: 12 PM TO 5PM 

Entry Fee: Cars and Trucks--$20 / Bikes--$10
1st, 2nd, and 3rd award trophies
Hydraulic competition sponsored by Sam's Kustom Hydraulics
DJ-TRUE from 50/50 int and Stryker and M.F.T live on stage 

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 7 2010, 02:25 PM~17124333
> *ORTEGA PRODUCTIONS Spring Car Show
> Location: 1395 S. Sheridan Blvd
> When: Saturday May 22nd
> ...


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17124333
> *ORTEGA PRODUCTIONS Spring Car Show
> Location: Picosos Mexican Food 1395 S. Sheridan Blvd, Denver Co
> When: Saturday May 22nd
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17123815
> *Chillin' Waiting for thw weather to get better!!
> *


Yeah pretty windy out!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 7 2010, 02:25 PM~17124333
> *ORTEGA PRODUCTIONS Spring Car Show
> Location: Picosos Mexican Food 1395 S. Sheridan Blvd, Denver Co
> When: Saturday May 22nd
> ...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

New Tattoo I got on Saturday


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17124333
> *ORTEGA PRODUCTIONS Spring Car Show
> Location: Picosos Mexican Food 1395 S. Sheridan Blvd, Denver Co
> When: Saturday May 22nd
> ...


nice!!!! i got your info posted on the cla site i got the later show posted also just need the info when you guys get it thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up ceez!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17124645
> *New Tattoo I got on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU WEARING ANY CLOTHES IN THAT PICTURE?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 7 2010, 03:30 PM~17125428
> *ARE YOU WEARING ANY CLOTHES IN THAT PICTURE?
> *


hahah


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 7 2010, 04:30 PM~17125428
> *ARE YOU WEARING ANY CLOTHES IN THAT PICTURE?
> *


Use your imagination!  
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 7 2010, 03:25 PM~17124813
> *what up ceez!!!
> *



What's good Chris?!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2010, 03:40 PM~17125532
> *What's good Chris?!
> *


just living the dream homie..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 04:39 PM~17125529
> *Use your imagination!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELP ME A LITTLE BIT...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 02:06 PM~17124645
> *New Tattoo I got on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

86 MONTE CARLO LUXURY SPORT FORSALE WITH EURO CLIP, WHITE ON BURGANDY I WILL POST PICTURES LATER CLEAN 133,000 MILES 3500 OBO OR TRADE LOCATED IN OGDEN, UTAH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 7 2010, 05:05 PM~17125781
> *HELP ME A LITTLE BIT...
> *


what do you want him to do?post a pic of the truth??I'll take my chances and say yes he has clothes on and just no shirt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17124645
> *New Tattoo I got on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thatz sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17125754
> *just living the dream homie..
> *



Werd! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17124645
> *New Tattoo I got on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Dope!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up buma


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

worked a lil on my firewall tonight


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17129026
> *worked a lil on my firewall tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17129026
> *worked a lil on my firewall tonight
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17129026
> *worked a lil on my firewall tonight
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2010, 10:42 PM~17129976
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up bro how you been?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 7 2010, 02:06 PM~17124645
> *New Tattoo I got on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 7 2010, 01:39 AM~17120443
> *GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU PERRITO STAY UP AND SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS GOODTIMER.....PURO PARTY HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.....  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw
> *


AWWWW SHIT THATS THE SONG RIGHT THERE TAKES ME BACK TO DEM KOREA DAYS SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOW! SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET TO THE SPRINGS CHUCK :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co and good morining everyone :wave:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17129026
> *worked a lil on my firewall tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good cant wait 2 see it all done


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks yall....... almost friday, hope the day flies by... i hired a new guy so we have a full shop, if anyone needs some work done


peace and chicken grease


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Top of the morning to everybody!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pages goin' by real slow!!!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Morning Colo!!




> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17129026
> *worked a lil on my firewall tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin sharp MAC!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 7 2010, 01:20 AM~17120109
> *DOING GOOD DOGG WAITING TO GET BACK AND CHILL WITH YOU VATOS AND MEET SOME NEW PEOPLE
> *



GOOD to hear from ya Homie!!! We'll all be hangin out and cruizin them Calles real soon Homie


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Parts???? anyone need any?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE IT IS SELLING OR WILL TRADE FOR A GLASSHOUSE, CAR IS NOT PERFECT BUT IS A RUNNER, THERE IS SOME CRACKS ON THE DASH AND A LITTLE RUST ON THE REAR QUATERS BY THE BLINKERS AND I MEAN LITTLE CAR IS LOCATED IN OGDEN, UTAH, 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

car looks good Phillipa


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do Co. anyone know of any shows bbq's or cruzin going on for april and may


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 8 2010, 05:39 PM~17137057
> *What it do Co. anyone know of any shows bbq's or cruzin going on for april and may
> *


We are having a kick back on the 24th of April


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

And a cruise and BBQ potluck April 25th in Denver going to be a good weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Apr 8 2010, 01:07 PM~17135320
> *Parts???? anyone need any?
> *


parts for what?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 AM~17133244
> *pages goin' by real slow!!!
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP MANNY FRESH?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 8 2010, 06:36 PM~17138079
> *WHATS UP MANNY FRESH?
> *


chilln what up girlfriend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

taken today top up


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Larry :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17138104
> *What up Larry :wave:
> *


Not mucho Paul how you durin?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 06:39 PM~17138103
> *taken today top up
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 07:41 PM~17138113
> *looks clean :thumbsup:
> *


it's okay it needs more work


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 06:41 PM~17138117
> *it's okay it needs more work
> *


still tight cuz u dnt see em like that around here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 07:42 PM~17138125
> *still tight cuz u dnt see em like that around here
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 06:39 PM~17138103
> *taken today top up
> 
> 
> ...



looks good man!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17138103
> *taken today top up
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Apr 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17138151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

what up joe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17138103
> *taken today top up
> 
> 
> ...


woking hard at work huh ? taking pictures of your car. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 8 2010, 08:08 PM~17138282
> *woking hard at work huh ? taking pictures of your car. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha na my brother Chris stopped by to talk to me and he took the pics and posted them in offtopic so I stole them and posted here :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i was going to say the fucking power goes out in La Junta cuz Larry is washing his car and taking pictures instead of watching his post. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*If anybody from Springs is down to pitch in for the kids jumper get at me.it will be hard to do it by myself.* :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17138737
> *i was going to say the fucking power goes out in La Junta cuz Larry is washing his car and taking pictures instead of watching his post. :biggrin:
> *


I wash my ride at work sometimes who told you??big mouth?? :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17139247
> *If anybody from Springs is down to pitch in for the kids jumper get at me.it will be hard to do it by myself. :happysad:
> *


roy how much we need for the jumper? car wash maybe or pass the hat at the cla?


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

What up every 1 this is my 79 cadi what u think should i keep the color


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 8 2010, 09:44 PM~17139547
> *roy how much we need for the jumper? car wash maybe or pass the hat at the cla?
> *


The "Springs" is hosting homie.I appreciate the offer but it's the least we can do.You guys are already wasting enough gas money and wear and tear on your vehicles.
We got this dog I was just throwing it out there for us guys down here. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17139819
> *What up every 1 this is my 79 cadi what u think should i keep the color
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:05 PM~17139839
> *The "Springs" is hosting homie.I appreciate the offer but it's the least we can do.You guys are already wasting enough gas money and wear and tear on your vehicles.
> We got this dog I was just throwing it out there for us guys down here. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds fair Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17139855
> *Sounds fair Roy
> *


:yes:


What up Big Larry,how goes life in the South East homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17130060
> *Whats up bro how you been?
> *



Busy primo between work, familia and the cars. How's life in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:08 PM~17139887
> *:yes:
> What up Big Larry,how goes life in the South East homie?
> *


Pretty good just chilling and cruising now it's time to get back to work though..Hows the yob going bro?and hows the 63 coming?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 8 2010, 10:11 PM~17139920
> *Busy primo between work, familia and the cars. How's life in your neck of the woods?
> *


busy as well it's time to kick it in overdrive and get some stuff done and quit fucking around so I can fuck around all day :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17139819
> *What up every 1 this is my 79 cadi what u think should i keep the color
> 
> 
> ...


79 SMURF DE VILLE SHOULD BE YOUR SIG! NICE RIDE! THROUGH SOME MURALS LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT ON IT!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:11 PM~17139923
> *Pretty good just chilling and cruising now it's time to get back to work though..Hows the yob going bro?and hows the 63 coming?
> *


yob is going great homie :biggrin: 
But they did fire some fool today that started the same day as me cause his background check hno:
I just pray I'm past that point now,i have been out of prison since 94,so I should be clear. :dunno:
:x:
63 has been sitting since I started the yob bro :happysad: 
Imma get some wrenches turning tomorrow for surre though :cheesy: 
Aint too much better at home than getting greasy,sipping on some ice cold beers,and listening to some tunes in the garage :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17139992
> *yob is going great homie :biggrin:
> But they did fire some fool today that started the same day as me cause his background check hno:
> I just pray I'm past that point now,i have been out of prison since 94,so I should be clear. :dunno:
> ...


I think Imma have a beer tonight when I get off of work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:18 PM~17139999
> *I think Imma have a beer tonight when I get off of work
> *


That regal is looking great homie,can't wait to see it in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17140014
> *That regal is looking great homie,can't wait to see it in person
> *


Your not missing much it's okay but it's a work in progress really


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17139992
> *yob is going great homie :biggrin:
> But they did fire some fool today that started the same day as me cause his background check hno:
> I just pray I'm past that point now,i have been out of prison since 94,so I should be clear. :dunno:
> ...


WHAT UP ROY CONGRADS ON THE JOB HOMIE! HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT FOR YA 4REAL!  












OH YA GO NUGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17139954
> *79 SMURF DE VILLE SHOULD BE YOUR SIG! NICE RIDE! THROUGH SOME MURALS LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT ON IT!!!
> *


o now you got jokes??!??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17140040
> *WHAT UP ROY CONGRADS ON THE JOB HOMIE! HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT FOR YA 4REAL!
> OH YA LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie



and :thumbsup:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP PSYHCO SMURF


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 09:04 PM~17139819
> *What up every 1 this is my 79 cadi what u think should i keep the color
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY OLD ONE, LEAVE IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17140073
> *NICE LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY OLD ONE, LEAVE IT
> *


oh snap you did have that baby blue one I remember that


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17140064
> *Thanks homie
> and :thumbsup:
> *


YOU WATCHEN THE GAME




NUGGETS..........MELLOOOOOOO


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17140069
> *WHAT UP PSYHCO SMURF
> *


the one and only!!! thats right lolz


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17140073
> *NICE LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY OLD ONE, LEAVE IT
> *


ku thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17140098
> *YOU WATCHEN THE GAME
> NUGGETS..........MELLOOOOOOO
> *



fail


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CHUCK!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17140098
> *YOU WATCHEN THE GAME
> I LOVE KOBE BRYANT AND THEM FABULOUS LAKERS
> *


:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 09:25 PM~17140081
> *oh snap you did have that baby blue one I remember that
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT AFTER IT LEAVES THE SHOPI SOLD IT TO MY BOY GABE,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One of my first Lowriders was a 79 DeVille :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17140126
> *WHAT UP CHUCK!
> *


Just chillen bRO and you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 09:29 PM~17140147
> *One of my first Lowriders was a 79 DeVille :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: THIS WAS THE ONLY 79 I EVER OWNED


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17140159
> *Just chillen bRO and you
> *


NADDA JUST WATCHEN THE GAME hno: WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? ANY WERD ON THE PROGRESS WITH THE 6FIVE? SAW IT IN THE THREAD FOR ROBS PAINT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:32 PM~17140181
> *NADDA JUST WATCHEN THE GAME hno: WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? ANY WERD ON THE PROGRESS WITH THE 6FIVE? SAW IT IN THE THREAD FOR ROBS PAINT
> *


What do you think???


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2010, 10:33 PM~17140197
> *What do you think???
> *


BOUT THE GAME OR THE RIDE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17140213
> *BOUT THE GAME OR THE RIDE?
> *


Both????


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17139839
> *The "Springs" is hosting homie.I appreciate the offer but it's the least we can do.You guys are already wasting enough gas money and wear and tear on your vehicles.
> We got this dog I was just throwing it out there for us guys down here. :biggrin:
> *


cool still got your back either way homie..


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

FAWK IT PSYCHO JUST CALL THE 79 THE NUGALAC AND CALL IT DONE BUT HAVE MANNY DO THE CHEERLEADERS AS SMURFETTS


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17140252
> *Both????
> *


NICE AND NICE!.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17140259
> *cool still got your back either way homie..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17139853
> *Nice ride
> 
> *


KU THANKS HOMIE...YOU HAVE A CLEAN 63 MAN I LIKE IT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:38 PM~17140263
> *FAWK IT PSYCHO JUST CALL THE 79 THE NUGALAC AND CALL IT DONE BUT HAVE MANNY DO THE CHEERLEADERS AS SMURFETTS
> *


 THAT WOULD BE DIFFRENT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17140287
> *KU THANKS HOMIE...YOU HAVE A CLEAN 63 MAN I LIKE IT
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP JOE


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

70hd whats up? wheres the caddy?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17140340
> *WHAT UP JOE
> *


just chillin. wantin to make a snack run. you?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! What it is CO Ridaz? Two more weeks and its On! Cant wait!* :biggrin:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17140308
> *THAT WOULD BE DIFFRENT
> *


YUP JUST THORUGH A LIL BIT OF YELLOW PINSTRIPE IN IT AND ITLL BE READY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17140342
> *70hd whats up? wheres the caddy?
> *


WAITING FOR YOU TO BRING ME A SNACK! THOUGHT YOU HAD TO GO BACK TO WORK 2DAY?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 8 2010, 09:46 PM~17140380
> *Man! What it is CO Ridaz? Two more weeks and its On! Cant wait! :biggrin:
> *


Yup!!!!!!!!!! East Side Low Ride C.C will be reppin!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:47 PM~17140396
> *WAITING FOR YOU TO BRING ME A SNACK! THOUGHT YOU HAD TO GO BACK TO WORK 2DAY?
> *


Nah, not til sunday. had to break out the regal so i could have somethin to do today


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17140417
> *Nah, not til sunday. had to break out the regal so i could have somethin to do today
> *


DAMN! SO DID YOU TAKE A LOOK @ YOU SELANOID SET UP FOR MANNY? I TXTED YOU YESTERDAY AS SOON AS I GOT BACK INTO TOWN! SORRY HOMIE LEFT MY PHONE IN MY TRUCK WHEN I BOUNCED OUT TO D WAS STUCK ON STUPID ALL DAY AFTER THAT


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17140467
> *DAMN! SO DID YOU TAKE A LOOK @ YOU SELANOID SET UP FOR MANNY? I TXTED YOU YESTERDAY AS SOON AS I GOT BACK INTO TOWN! SORRY HOMIE LEFT MY PHONE IN MY TRUCK WHEN I BOUNCED OUT TO D WAS STUCK ON STUPID ALL DAY AFTER THAT
> *


ITS ALL GOOD I TOOK THE DAY OFF FROM THE GARAGE. I WAS HOPING MANNY WAS ON HERE LAST NIGHT OR TONIGHT. THE GRD IS THE RIGHT SIDE TERMINAL IF YOUR LOOKIN FROM THE BACK OF THE SOLENOID


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17140497
> *ITS ALL GOOD I TOOK THE DAY OFF FROM THE GARAGE. I WAS HOPING MANNY WAS ON HERE LAST NIGHT OR TONIGHT. THE GRD IS THE RIGHT SIDE TERMINAL IF YOUR LOOKIN FROM THE BACK OF THE SOLENOID
> *


I'M SURE HE JUST GOT THE MSG HE HAS A LITTLE SMURF ON HERE! LOL SO DID YOU PICK UP A SET OF PINNERS?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17140523
> *I'M SURE HE JUST GOT THE MSG HE HAS A LITTLE SMURF ON HERE!  LOL    SO DID YOU PICK UP A SET OF PINNERS?
> *


JUST A PAIR TO REPLACE MY HOMEMADE BUFFS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

UHHH OHHH IS THAT HEFTY I SEE


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17140523
> *I'M SURE HE JUST GOT THE MSG HE HAS A LITTLE SMURF ON HERE!  LOL    SO DID YOU PICK UP A SET OF PINNERS?
> *


LOLZ HAHAH YUP AND IM THE PSYCHO SMURF!!! LOLZ THE ONLY 1


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17140523
> *I'M SURE HE JUST GOT THE MSG HE HAS A LITTLE SMURF ON HERE!  LOL    SO DID YOU PICK UP A SET OF PINNERS?
> *


DADDYS HERE


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17140560
> *JUST A PAIR TO REPLACE MY HOMEMADE BUFFS IN THE FRONT :biggrin:
> *


SO I TAKE IT SINCE YOU BROKE THE REAGAL OUT 2DAY THE FRONT'S ARE NOW GANGSTA WHITE WALLS??????????/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17140580
> *DADDYS HERE
> *


I KNOW IVE BEEN HERE FOR ABOUT TEN MINUTES NOW!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17140590
> *SO I TAKE IT SINCE YOU BROKE THE REAGAL OUT 2DAY THE FRONT'S ARE NOW GANGSTA WHITE WALLS??????????/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


NOT YET, NO 3 WHEELIN TODAY


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17140597
> *I KNOW IVE BEEN HERE FOR ABOUT TEN MINUTES NOW!
> *


NA I JUS GOT ON BUT DID U EVER HIT UP LARRY ON THEM 63PARTS


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 10:02 PM~17140607
> *NA I JUS GOT ON BUT DID U EVER HIT UP LARRY ON THEM 63PARTS
> *


YEAH I DID. $350 FOR HE HAS


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

DAMN THIS CHIT JUST TURNED FROM CO RIDDAZ TO EAST SIDE PUEBLO RIDAZZ. JM DON'T IT JUST WARM YOUR HEART TO SEE FATHER AND SON ON LIL 2GETHER SPENDING QT WITH EACH OTHER!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17140633
> *YEAH I DID. $350 FOR HE HAS
> *


IS HE GONNA PART IT OUT R SELL IN A BUNDLE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17140637
> *DAMN THIS CHIT JUST TURNED FROM CO RIDDAZ TO EAST SIDE PUEBLO RIDAZZ. JM DON'T IT JUST WARM YOUR HEART TO SEE FATHER AND SON ON LIL 2GETHER SPENDING QT WITH EACH OTHER!
> *


Pueblo is Colorado


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17140637
> *DAMN THIS CHIT JUST TURNED FROM CO RIDDAZ TO EAST SIDE PUEBLO RIDAZZ. JM DON'T IT JUST WARM YOUR HEART TO SEE FATHER AND SON ON LIL 2GETHER SPENDING QT WITH EACH OTHER!
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 11:05 PM~17140652
> *IS HE GONNA PART IT OUT R SELL IN A BUNDLE
> *


I THINK HE JUST SAID $350.00 FOR WHAT HE HAS! ASK SMURFETTE TO VERIFY


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 10:05 PM~17140652
> *IS HE GONNA PART IT OUT R SELL IN A BUNDLE
> *


BUNDLE.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 11:05 PM~17140657
> *Pueblo is Colorado
> *


4REAL? NAH FOR A MIN IT WAS JUST THE EAST ON HERE!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17140666
> *I THINK HE JUST SAID $350.00 FOR WHAT HE HAS! ASK SMURFETTE TO VERIFY
> *


 :x: SMARTASS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 11:07 PM~17140681
> *4REAL? NAH FOR A MIN IT WAS JUST THE EAST ON HERE!
> *


East side of Pueblo same difference it's still CO


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

AND NOW WAIT FOR SMURFETTE TO REPLY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 09:54 PM~17140497
> *ITS ALL GOOD I TOOK THE DAY OFF FROM THE GARAGE. I WAS HOPING MANNY WAS ON HERE LAST NIGHT OR TONIGHT. THE GRD IS THE RIGHT SIDE TERMINAL IF YOUR LOOKIN FROM THE BACK OF THE SOLENOID
> *


ILL TRY THEM SOLENOIDS 2MORROW


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17140681
> *4REAL? NAH FOR A MIN IT WAS JUST THE EAST ON HERE!
> *


NA NA NA SEE THE EAST SIDE IS THE WHOLE COLORADO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:09 PM~17140708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PLAQUE! WHO DID THE ENGRAVING?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:09 PM~17140708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLAQUE LOOKS GOOD WHO DID EM 4 U


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:09 PM~17140708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PLAQUE IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386+Apr 8 2010, 11:11 PM~17140721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the East side of Pueblo :cheesy: na just kidding crazy cutting did them for us we have pendants engraved and bike plaques


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17140740
> *the East side of Pueblo :cheesy: na just kidding crazy cutting did them for us we have pendants engraved and bike plaques
> *


WERE THEY PRETTY PRICEY IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKIN?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pendants which I ordered a gold chain for it now


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17140740
> *the East side of Pueblo :cheesy: na just kidding crazy cutting did them for us we have pendants engraved and bike plaques
> *


KU THATS WHOS DOIN OURS HOPEFULLY THEY GET HERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

DAMN NUGZ :angry: :0    :uh: :rofl: :happysad: :banghead:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17140758
> *DAMN NUGZ :angry:  :0        :uh:  :rofl:  :happysad:  :banghead:
> *


HAS IT BEEN A GOOD GAME?


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17140758
> *DAMN NUGZ :angry:  :0        :uh:  :rofl:  :happysad:  :banghead:
> *


THEY BETTER PICK THERE GAME UP WTFF


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:16 PM~17140795
> *THEY BETTER PICK THERE GAME UP WTFF
> 
> *


THATS NO LIE! THERES NO EXCUSE FOR NAILBITTERS LIKE THIS!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 11:16 PM~17140793
> *HAS IT BEEN A GOOD GAME?
> *


YOU AIN'T WATCHEN!? WTF


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:18 PM~17140811
> *YOU AIN'T WATCHEN!? WTF
> *


FORGOT THEY WERE PLAYIN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bike Plaque or in my case pedal car plaque


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 11:18 PM~17140830
> *Bike Plaque or in my case pedal car plaque
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA THROUGH SOME PIN STRIPE WORK ON THAT PEDAL CAR TOO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 11:13 PM~17140750
> *WERE THEY PRETTY PRICEY IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKIN?
> *


I don't remember we got a few of them but not bad for the work done to them our casted plaques were more expensive I believe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 11:20 PM~17140844
> *YOU GONNA THROUGH SOME PIN STRIPE WORK ON THAT PEDAL CAR TOO?
> *


Yeah you in Pueblo??Do you know anybody that is cheap??I was gonna have George Weldon do it I think thats his name.He did some work on all of our rides


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:21 PM~17140852
> *I don't remember we got a few of them but not bad for the work done to them our casted plaques were more expensive I believe
> *


RIGHT ON. I'LL HAVE TO GIVE EM A CALL WE WANT TO GET SOME ENGRAVING DONE ON OUR NEW PLAQUES


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 11:22 PM~17140866
> *Yeah you in Pueblo??Do you know anybody that is cheap??I was gonna have George Weldon do it I think thats his name.He did some work on all of our rides
> *


THAT'S THE HOMIE I USE! THERE IS ALSO GARRY HARRINGTON IF YOUR LOOKING FOR CHEAP$ BUT FOR THE MONEY I'D GO WITH GEORGE! JMO


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17140869
> *RIGHT ON. I'LL HAVE TO GIVE EM A CALL WE WANT TO GET SOME ENGRAVING DONE ON OUR NEW PLAQUES
> *


WHAT DO THE NE PLAQUES LOOK LIKE???


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

HERES THE CUT 1S NOW OFF 2 GET PLATED


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17140900
> *WHAT DO THE NE PLAQUES LOOK LIKE???
> *


SAME DESIGN JUST FROM A DIFFERENT COMPANY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 11:22 PM~17140869
> *RIGHT ON. I'LL HAVE TO GIVE EM A CALL WE WANT TO GET SOME ENGRAVING DONE ON OUR NEW PLAQUES
> *


if you already have the plaques and just want engraving and plating done I'd go with Hernan I'm not trying to step on toes but he's good people and he'll treat ya right. If you need his info let me know


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17140933
> *HERES THE CUT 1S NOW OFF 2 GET PLATED
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COME THE SPELLINGS WRONG? jk


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17140933
> *HERES THE CUT 1S NOW OFF 2 GET PLATED
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH DAD THAT SHIT IS GONNA LOOK HARD ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET BLINDIN PPL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:13 PM~17140753
> *Pendants which I ordered a gold chain for it now
> 
> 
> ...


this made me get a big one :wow:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17140938
> *SAME DESIGN JUST FROM A DIFFERENT COMPANY
> *


O I C


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17140950
> *if you already have the plaques and just want engraving and plating done I'd go with Hernan I'm not trying to step on toes but he's good people and he'll treat ya right. If you need his info let me know
> *


YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

here you go larry forsale


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

forsale


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HESTON HIT ME UP TOMORROW-LATERZ


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 8 2010, 11:35 PM~17141022
> *HESTON HIT ME UP TOMORROW-LATERZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

LATER CO I'M OUT!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:38 PM~17141043
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what u think bout the plaques girl


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17141053
> *LATER CO I'M OUT!
> *


HESTTINA OUT ALREADY :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm outta here have a good night CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 PM~17140960
> *this made me get a big one :wow:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2010, 11:33 PM~17141008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That green one is nice but this is the shit I just want a cheap cruiser though so I can ride bikes with my daughter that little GT isn't cutting it any more


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2010, 12:30 AM~17141935
> *That green one is nice but this is the shit I just want a cheap cruiser though so I can ride bikes with my daughter that little GT isn't cutting it any more
> *


I NEVER SEEN ANOTHER LIKE THIS ONE BEFORE :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WALMART HUFFY D-BO CRUSIER :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17141963
> *WALMART HUFFY D-BO CRUSIER :biggrin:
> *


I think thats what I"m gonna end up with I'll probaby paint it flat black and do red wheels like my bobber then I'd feel better on it :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 8 2010, 07:08 PM~17138282
> *woking hard at work huh ? taking pictures of your car. :biggrin:
> *


YOU EVER NOTICE EVERYTIME LARRY GOT A NEW TOY HE TAKES A PICTURE IN FRONT OF HIS JOB :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
Have a great day Colorado


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

hope you all have a good Friday :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND CO RIDER :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2010, 12:42 AM~17142003
> *I think thats what I"m gonna end up with I'll probaby paint it flat black and do red wheels like my bobber then I'd feel better on it :biggrin:
> *


suup larry, i was looking at my uncles facebook page there in pueblo and he had a pic of your bike.. did he do some work on it down at there shop? his name is paul or big paul?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

few random pics from our frorida trip


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Good morning colorado

I have a pair of caprice spindles with calipers & rotors 12" that i want to sell, the dam junk yard sold me the wrong ones,
so i need to go back & get the right ones myself, Any hopppers with 14" rims these will work great for you. 
Im selling em for 70$ if interested p.m


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17143289
> *Whats up fes :wave:
> *


Whutz up homie!!! Whut year caprice spindles???


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2010, 08:00 AM~17143372
> *Whutz up homie!!! Whut year caprice spindles???
> *


94 you could make 13" fit but you have to grind the calipers & still have to put a spacer,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 9 2010, 09:03 AM~17143390
> *94 you could make 13" fit but you have to grind the calipers & still have to put a spacer,
> *


Yea you need the 80's caprice's spindles


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2010, 08:04 AM~17143396
> *Yea you need the 80's caprice's spindles
> *


yea i know, fuckin junk yard :banghead: :rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 9 2010, 09:10 AM~17143427
> *yea i know, fuckin junk yard :banghead:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: whut else you up to homie? You goin' to the CLA meenting?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2010, 08:10 AM~17143434
> *:biggrin: whut else you up to homie? You goin' to the CLA meenting?
> *


jus workin on the ride,i wont be there this time, my son has a basketball game @ that time.
how you doin. ur cutty is lookin good homie.
Me & the homies cant wait for this to pop,u know what i mean :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2010, 12:42 AM~17142003
> *I think thats what I"m gonna end up with I'll probaby paint it flat black and do red wheels like my bobber then I'd feel better on it :biggrin:
> *


GET YOU ONE OF THOSE BEACH CRUSIERS WITH A ENGINE :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 9 2010, 09:31 AM~17143542
> *jus workin on the ride,i wont be there this time, my son has a basketball game @ that time.
> how you doin. ur cutty is lookin good homie.
> Me & the homies cant wait for this to pop,u know what i mean :worship:
> *


yessur... I gotta a gang of shit to do this weekend but im'ma see if I can do it today and tomorrow so I can go to the meeting!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 9 2010, 10:06 AM~17143772
> *Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2010, 09:38 AM~17143585
> *GET YOU ONE OF THOSE BEACH CRUSIERS WITH A ENGINE :0
> *


I'd leave poor Yolanda in a cloud of dust :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 9 2010, 07:48 AM~17142975
> *suup larry, i was looking at my uncles facebook page there in pueblo and he had a pic of your bike.. did he do some work on it down at there shop? his name is paul or big paul?
> *


No one touched that bike but me bro I painted it,mounted the tires myself, I mean I did everything to it.Maybe he just likes it which is a pat on the back for me so thats cool


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CSC? RUTHLESS is getting ready for the 24th!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 9 2010, 10:42 AM~17144012
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut up Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 9 2010, 01:59 PM~17145370
> *Wut up Homie!  :biggrin:
> *



Workin!!! What up with you??


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 9 2010, 03:36 PM~17146114
> *Workin!!! What up with you??
> *


Was doin this :uh: 


















Now this!!! 

















:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 9 2010, 05:34 PM~17146956
> *Was doin this  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that upper a arm from the LTD ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17146985
> *Is that upper a arm from the LTD ?
> *


No, was from my daily, DAMN Denver Streets! :angry: 

Wish i was workin on the low low. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got done with the hard shit on my rear end(no joto)
Just gotta tighten bolts tomorrow and figure a way to get my rims off my old Rear and I'm rollin again :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 06:01 PM~17147177
> *Just got done with the hard shit on my rear end(no joto)
> Just gotta tighten bolts tomorrow and figure a way to get my rims off my old Rear and I'm rollin again :cheesy:
> *


i dont know why youve been talking about your damn ass so much on here lately. Go talk to your wife about it. :biggrin:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

whats up colorado


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 9 2010, 06:01 PM~17147177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 9 2010, 06:15 PM~17147250
> *i dont know why youve been talking about your damn ass so much on here lately. Go talk to your wife about it. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 



You been asking about it
:yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fes,been trying to get ahold of you...call me asap dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*HOP SPOT IS 100% NOW VIA THE OWNER AND MANAGER OF THE HUGE ASS PARKING LOT ON PRIVATE PROPERTY ONLY 2 BLOCKS FROM PARK,...................MAP AND DIRECTIONS COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Special thanks to Silviano*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 06:01 PM~17147177
> *Just got done with the hard shit on my rear end(no joto)
> Just gotta tighten bolts tomorrow and figure a way to get my rims off my old Rear and I'm rollin again :cheesy:
> *


what do you mean figure a way to get them off the old rear end??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2010, 07:40 PM~17147807
> *what do you mean figure a way to get them off the old rear end??
> *


I left em on the old rear end so I could move it around easier
I'ts hard to get them off by yourself :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 08:08 PM~17148017
> *I left em on the old rear end so I could move it around easier
> I'ts hard to get them off by yourself :happysad:
> *


jew can do it :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

do you need to borrow some Roy ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 05:01 PM~17147177
> *Just got done with the hard shit on my rear end(no joto)
> Just gotta tighten bolts tomorrow and figure a way to get my rims off my old Rear and I'm rollin again :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 9 2010, 04:34 PM~17146956
> *Was doin this  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Theres gonna b a few shows coming up here in Pueblo April 17th CSU$20 to enter,City dinner FREE 2 enter, April 18th Treasure island on Northern Ave $20 entry fee this one is 4 United Way they might B small but lets get this ball rolln


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17119306
> *alright u cookie here it is 93 Fleetwood 4 sale 4000 obo still all stock but everthing wrks does need a new vynil top but i have the material
> 
> 
> ...


Friday night bump for the homie!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17149093
> *Friday night bump for the homie!
> *


Right on ill take 3500 right now


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

just got word on a show in fort collins from matt with rollerz only north colorado 

uppercut tattoo and rollerz only having a show april 10th 2010. sorry for short notice show is at uppercut tattoo 2427 s college ave in fort collins reg is open till noon show is from 10 to 5p 
hit matt up at 970 691 4465 with any questions

just got put together .. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17149466
> *just got word on a show in fort collins from matt with rollerz only north colorado
> 
> uppercut tattoo and rollerz only having a show april 10th 2010. sorry for short notice  show is at uppercut tattoo 2427 s college ave in fort collins reg is open till noon show is from 10 to 5p
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wish my ride was Rollin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I woulda known I woulda JUST FINISHED MYCAR YESTERDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 09:46 PM~17149466
> *just got word on a show in fort collins from matt with rollerz only north colorado
> 
> uppercut tattoo and rollerz only having a show april 10th 2010. sorry for short notice  show is at uppercut tattoo 2427 s college ave in fort collins reg is open till noon show is from 10 to 5p
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 10:19 PM~17149758
> *If I woulda known I woulda JUST FINISHED MYCAR YESTERDAY
> *


just got the word around 730p last min info haha whats good roy..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 9 2010, 10:25 PM~17149786
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up buma... whats good brother!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:25 PM~17149787
> *just got the word around 730p last min info haha  whats good roy..
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17149749
> *wish my ride was Rollin
> *


I can't hardly do shit with my schedule


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17149793
> *what up buma... whats good brother!!!
> *


NADA TRYN TO GET LIL B TO GO TOO SLEEP.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

still up boozin checking out some offtopic hahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 11:25 PM~17149787
> *just got the word around 730p last min info haha  whats good roy..
> *


Not much homie just getting ready to attack the ride again.
How you doing?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:sprint: :sprint: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 05:55 AM~17151214
> *Not much  homie just getting ready to attack the ride again.
> How you doing?
> *


getting ready to go to work for the day.. trying to get my ride plated i hope to do it before the 24th


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:09 AM~17151435
> *getting ready to go to work for the day.. trying to get my ride plated i hope to do it before the 24th
> *



Im going on the 15th to get the Cutty plated!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2010, 07:28 AM~17151503
> *Im going on the 15th to get the Cutty plated!
> *


i might join you if i find some more cars today :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:35 AM~17144314
> *No one touched that bike but me bro I painted it,mounted the tires myself, I mean I did everything to it.Maybe he just likes it which is a pat on the back for me so thats cool
> *


sounds good.. he has a bike shop there in P.U. town so im sure he likes it.. it does look killer!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17149466
> *just got word on a show in fort collins from matt with rollerz only north colorado
> 
> uppercut tattoo and rollerz only having a show april 10th 2010. sorry for short notice  show is at uppercut tattoo 2427 s college ave in fort collins reg is open till noon show is from 10 to 5p
> ...


damn that sucks that the info was given out in such short notice a week ahead of time would be good at least for most of the shows but the info comes to close at times.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:x:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:39 AM~17151543
> *i might join you if i find some more cars today  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 08:39 AM~17151544
> *sounds good.. he has a bike shop there in P.U. town so im sure he likes it.. it does look killer!
> *


it's in Denver now I can't wait to start building my other one just not enough cash to go around


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:51 AM~17152087
> *it's in Denver now I can't wait to start building my other one just not enough cash to go around
> *



Need to get you to build me one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*WTF*



*Can't get this damn driveline back on
Anybody know if a 64 rear longer than a 63 ?*


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 07:51 AM~17151584
> *damn that sucks that the info was given out in such short notice a week ahead of time would be good at least for most of the shows but the info comes to close at times.
> *


i hear you on that... i just the txt and info and passed it out as fast as i could..


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:15 AM~17152198
> *WTF
> 
> 
> ...


They have the same frame, so the driveline has to be the same. Is the axle raised up 'pancake position ' that might help :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I already told him i had a hard time installing my driveline on my 64 also i dont know why though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2010, 10:55 AM~17152099
> *Need to get you to build me one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2010, 03:38 PM~17153686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17153695
> *Wut up CO!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie..


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)

12th Annual Cinco De Mayo Car Show in Pueblo on Sunday, May 2. 28 car classes and 4 soundoff classes. Nice 1st-3rd Place trophies in each class. $30 for pre-entry, $35 day of show($5 discount for 5 or more club entries). Event in conjunction with Cinco De Mayo festivities at Colorado State Fairgrounds. Free to public. Food, Entertainment, Mariachi Mass, 10k run.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17154657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 10 2010, 06:36 PM~17154305
> *whats up homie..
> *


Chillin' trying to get ready for the 24th


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 03:32 PM~17153272
> *I already told him i had a hard time installing my driveline on my 64 also i dont know why though.
> *


That's cause that rear end you sold me was from China :twak:
That fawker kicked my ass :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE YOU GO ROY

I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. They have Gold and white powder coated spokes. Comes with Nearly new P195/60R14 Vogue tires. Tires still have nipples on them. Two of the wheels have minor curb marks as seen in the pics, other two are clean. Also includes gold dayton 3 prong ko's, New china 5 lug universal adapters and New hammer. Selling as a complete set picked up for $900. I am located in Northern Cali, Bay area. Willing to ship but shipping will be extra depending on where you live. Send me your zip code if you want a shipping price.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17154858
> *HERE YOU GO ROY
> 
> I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. They have Gold and white powder coated spokes. Comes with Nearly new P195/60R14 Vogue tires. Tires still have nipples on them. Two of the wheels have minor curb marks as seen in the pics, other two are clean. Also includes gold dayton 3 prong ko's,  New china 5 lug universal adapters and New hammer. Selling as a complete set picked up for $900. I am located in Northern Cali, Bay area. Willing to ship but shipping will be extra depending on where you live. Send me your zip code if you want a shipping price.
> ...


:wow:
I wish I rocked 14's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17154872
> *:wow:
> I wish I rocked 14's
> *


I didn't want to say anything but 13s only :biggrin: so you got your car done?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17154878
> *I didn't want to say anything but 13s only :biggrin: so you got your car done?
> *


Yeah just gotta bleed the brakes and get my muffler welded back on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:10 PM~17154893
> *Yeah just gotta bleed the brakes and get my muffler welded back on
> *


You gonna weld it or someone else?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17154858
> *HERE YOU GO ROY
> 
> I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. They have Gold and white powder coated spokes. Comes with Nearly new P195/60R14 Vogue tires. Tires still have nipples on them. Two of the wheels have minor curb marks as seen in the pics, other two are clean. Also includes gold dayton 3 prong ko's,  New china 5 lug universal adapters and New hammer. Selling as a complete set picked up for $900. I am located in Northern Cali, Bay area. Willing to ship but shipping will be extra depending on where you live. Send me your zip code if you want a shipping price.
> ...


DAMN!! Nice. :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:13 PM~17154913
> *You gonna weld it or someone else?
> *


If I had a welder I would :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How was LJ today bro?
It was nice here,wish I woulda finished sooner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:14 PM~17154923
> *If I had a welder I would :happysad:
> *


so do you have to trailer it somewhere??that sux


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got done welding Ty's rack in... Looks pretty cool!!! I didn't build the rack, just welded it to the frame!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:17 PM~17154936
> *How was LJ today bro?
> It was nice here,wish I woulda finished sooner
> *


It was pretty nice I cruised all afternoon.So did you work on the car all day?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:17 PM~17154937
> *so do you have to trailer it somewhere??that sux
> *


Nah once I get the brakes squared away I'll just drive it
It's loud as fawk though....my neighbor are loving me right now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:17 PM~17154939
> *Just got done welding Ty's rack in... Looks pretty cool!!! I didn't build the rack, just welded it to the frame!!!
> *


 :0 



A welder :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:18 PM~17154948
> *Nah once I get the brakes squared away I'll just drive it
> It's loud as fawk though....my neighbor are loving me right now :biggrin:
> *


start up and wrap that fucking motor up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:18 PM~17154944
> *It was pretty nice I cruised all afternoon.So did you work on the car all day?
> *


yeah pretty much all day
Was a bitch getting the U-joint in....something with that new rear  
then after that I had to tube,and flare brake lines all the way to the front cause mine were toast :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:21 PM~17154974
> *start up and wrap that fucking motor up :biggrin:
> *


I did a few times :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17154958
> *:0
> A welder :cheesy:
> *


Let me know tomorrow afternoon... I should be home by then!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:22 PM~17154986
> *Let me know tomorrow afternoon... I should be home by then!!!
> *


 :0 
You gonna help me bleed da brakes too? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17154998
> *:0
> You gonna help me bleed da brakes too? :biggrin:
> *


whatever it takes homie!!! :biggrin: but im gonna be busy in the morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those rims and tires would look great on the ride 
I really wish they was 13's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:25 PM~17155009
> *whatever it takes homie!!!  :biggrin: but im gonna be busy in the morning
> *


cool what time should I hit you up sir?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Seen Adan, Anthony and Superiors C.C. cruising today and I seen the new hopper in Springs that came from the West Coast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:21 PM~17154977
> *yeah pretty much all day
> Was a bitch getting the U-joint in....something with that new rear
> then after that I had to tube,and flare brake lines all the way to the front cause mine were toast :happysad:
> *


damn sounds like you had your work cut out for you glad you got it all done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:26 PM~17155019
> *cool what time should I hit you up sir?
> *


probably 2pm or 3pm... sorry so late!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17155029
> *damn sounds like you had your work cut out for you glad you got it all done.
> *


Yeah she was a bish today
But the hard part is behind me(no Joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17155032
> *probably 2pm or 3pm... sorry so late!!!
> *


cool if I don't get it done by then I'll hit you up :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:26 PM~17155023
> *Seen Adan, Anthony and Superiors C.C. cruising today and I seen the new hopper in Springs that came from the West Coast!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What Hopper?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You find out any 411 on those rates homie?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co. im looking for a floor shifter for my monte if you know of any one that has one for sale stock or b&m shifter thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17155051
> *cool if I don't get it done by then I'll hit you up :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:31 PM~17155053
> *What Hopper?
> *


An Elco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:48 PM~17155205
> *An Elco
> *


what it hittin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:31 PM~17155056
> *You find out any 411 on those rates homie?
> *


My hook up got a high price from her manager, she's gonna talk to the owner on monday see if they can lower it... it was $55 a night if your curious!!! :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17155048
> *Yeah she was a bish today
> But the hard part is behind me(no Joto)
> *


glad you put that, that one was iffy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:49 PM~17155222
> *My hook up got a high price from her manager, she's gonna talk to the owner on monday see if they can lower it... it was $55 a night if your curious!!!  :happysad:
> *


let me know as soon as you can homie,appreciate it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:08 PM~17155382
> *glad you put that, that one was iffy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 08:48 PM~17155205
> *An Elco
> *


damn not talking shit but Springs has a bunch of bought lowriders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17155418
> *damn not talking shit but Springs has a bunch of bought lowriders
> *


 :biggrin: 
can't wait for my next one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17155418
> *damn not talking shit but Springs has a bunch of bought lowriders
> *


It is whut it is!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:13 PM~17155427
> *:biggrin:
> can't wait for my next one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

you know me I just stroll em for a year or so then sell it for profit to get my next one :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 09:14 PM~17155432
> *It is whut it is!!!
> *


I guess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

but if this rag is kept I really need to do a complete rebuild....I am disgusted with it :barf:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 10 2010, 08:44 PM~17155156
> *wuz good co. im looking for a floor shifter for my monte if you know of any one that has one for sale stock or b&m shifter thanks
> *


hit up Roy he has a bad ass lokar shifter that i had him selling its a automatic floor shifter that fit a 350 tranny all the brackets are there too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:19 PM~17155472
> *but if this rag is kept I really need to do a complete rebuild....I am disgusted with it :barf:
> *


I need a lot touch up work on the regal lets see if I don't get tired of it and make it disappear


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:01 PM~17154825
> *That's cause that rear end you sold me was from China :twak:
> That fawker kicked my ass :happysad:
> *


That axle is from Mexico i told you :biggrin: its fun playing mechanic aint it ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:19 PM~17155480
> *hit up Roy he has a bad ass lokar shifter that i had him selling its a automatic floor shifter that fit a 350 tranny all the brackets are there too.
> *


I forgot about that thing Imma have to find it tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17155488
> *That axle is from Mexico i told you  :biggrin:  its fun playing mechanic aint it ?
> *


It's a drag fighting with shit I wish everything magically bolted on easily


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17155455
> *I guess
> *


 :biggrin: the one I bought im selling right after my car is done... can't speak for anyone else!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i finished my 605 conversion on the 64 finally and that thing steers so damn nice. it was a pain in the ass but its awesome.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17155488
> *That axle is from Mexico i told you  :biggrin:  its fun playing mechanic aint it ?*


It's cool
I have to though,if I had 2007 money I would just pay someone
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 09:23 PM~17155507
> *:biggrin: the one I bought im selling right after my car is done... can't speak for anyone else!!!
> *


It's really not that bro it's funny how people are buying lows to get into the game instead of putting in work first. I understand someone with a lowrider standing thats been out before getting something to hold them over does that make sense?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17155501
> *It's a drag fighting with shit I wish everything magically bolted on easily
> *


me too i hate waking up the next morning after being under a car all day and i feel like i had my ass kicked.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:23 PM~17155511
> *i finished my 605 conversion on the 64 finally and that thing steers so damn nice. it was a pain in the ass but its awesome.
> *


My regal was pulling to the left when I braked so I checked the calipers and they looked good well I thought some guy was gonna go through a yellow light so I was gonna fly right behind him well he decides to slam brakes so I did. The brakes locked up and now no more pulling to the left when I brake :cheesy: It's that easy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:24 PM~17155523
> *me too i hate waking up the next morning after being under a car all day and i feel like i had my ass kicked.
> *


especially when your not done and have to go out there that day and finish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17155501
> *It's a drag fighting with shit I wish everything magically bolted on easily
> *


X2 

Shit was going so smoth too for doing it by myself
lower control just lined up with a lil nudging,banana bar was not bad,panhard slipped right on,and shock went smothly on......then the damn driveline seemed like it grew a fucking inch :angry: 
I battled with that bad mofo for like 3 hours
When it went on I almost fuckin cried.......layed down in the brake fluid and grease and drank a beer :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:26 PM~17155536
> *My regal was pulling to the left when I braked so I checked the calipers and they looked good well I thought some guy was gonna go through a yellow light so I was gonna fly right behind him well he decides to slam brakes so I did. The brakes locked up and now no more pulling to the left when I brake :cheesy: It's that easy
> *


i wonder if one of the pistons in a caliper were sticking and when you slammed on the breaks it broke it loose finally.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17155548
> *especially when your not done and have to go out there that day and finish
> *


Yeah that sucks :yes:
that was me Friday and today


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:28 PM~17155551
> *X2
> 
> Shit was going so smoth too for doing it by myself
> ...


i know that feeling as well as these other guys that turn wrenches. Im happy for you Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:28 PM~17155553
> *i wonder if one of the pistons in a caliper were sticking and when you slammed on the breaks it broke it loose finally.
> *


It must of been getting stuck on the outward motion because I took the calipers off and compressed them with a brake caliper tool so it must of busted whatever was in the way when it was forced outward.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17155571
> *i know that feeling as well as these other guys that turn wrenches. Im happy for you Roy. :thumbsup:
> *


You knew that chit was fucked up when you gave it to me,you owe me a beer fawker you coulda warned me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:28 PM~17155551
> *X2
> 
> Shit was going so smoth too for doing it by myself
> ...


sometimes you need to step away from it and regain your mind frame and after that it comes smoothly (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17155589
> *sometimes you need to step away from it and regain your mind frame and after that it comes smoothly (no ****)
> *


Yeah I did that like 3 times
Just to notice more flaws in my car  
I'm almost embarassed to show it this year






I'll make up for it though :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17155603
> *Yeah I did that like 3 times
> Just to notice more flaws in my car
> I'm almost embarassed to show it this year
> ...


My car is just a cruiser and not a show car and will not be plaqued as of right now


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17155585
> *You knew that chit was fucked up when you gave it to me,you owe me a beer fawker you coulda warned me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


shit i walked you through all the steps i practically put the axle in for you. if my jedi powers were stronger i could have done it from wyoming.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17155607
> *shit i walked you through all the steps i practically put the axle in for you. if my jedi powers were stronger i could have done it from wyoming.
> *


thats why training you need young jedi


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:24 PM~17155521
> *It's really not that bro it's funny how people are buying lows to get into the game instead of putting in work first. I understand someone with a lowrider standing thats been out before getting something to hold them over does that make sense?
> *


I know whut your saying...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17155606
> *My car is just a cruiser and not a show car and will not be plaqued as of right now
> *


That's why I took my plaque down :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All I do is cruise now :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:40 PM~17155645
> *All I do is cruise now :yes:
> *


 :uh: We noticed!!! :biggrin: j/p!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:39 PM~17155630
> *That's why I took my plaque down  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody know what movie this is from?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17155652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it will be worth the wait *when* I put a plaque in the back of my car



It definately will never come down,I'm doing my homework in my vacation time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:46 PM~17155687
> *
> Oh it will be worth the wait when I put a plaque in the back of my car
> It definately will never come down,I'm doing my homework in my vacation time
> *


Sounds good Roy I can't wait to see what you do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:48 PM~17155702
> *Sounds good Roy I can't wait to see what you do
> *


Thanks homie,I'm just trying to progress dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I came into work at 4pm and don't get off until 8am,so what is everyone else doing tonight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:53 PM~17155737
> *I came into work at 4pm and don't get off until 8am,so what is everyone else doing tonight.
> *


about a 20 pack give or take a beer :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:54 PM~17155741
> *about a 20 pack give or take a beer :dunno:
> *


your a fish homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:54 PM~17155746
> *your a fish homie
> *


I gotta quite for like a month
shits getting expensive :happysad: 
maybe I'll get buzed on a 12er then :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17155768
> *I gotta quite for like a month
> shits getting expensive  :happysad:
> maybe I'll get buzed on a 12er then :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I seen you down some beers before homie I think it might take more than a month though


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:59 PM~17155789
> *Yeah I seen you down some beers before homie I think it might take more than a month though
> *


Thank God for the elevation


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

anybody watch the fights?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17155798
> *
> *


Buddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17155807
> *anybody watch the fights?
> *


I'm watching now
Quintana and berto ....on HBO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17155801
> *Thank God for the elevation
> *


no shit


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17155808
> *What up Ralph :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACK O LACKIN ROy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Chuck :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17155807
> *anybody watch the fights?
> *


UFC???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17155810
> *Buddy
> *


hello friend


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17155817
> *I'm watching now
> Quintana and berto ....on HBO?
> *


UFC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17155820
> *WHATS CRACK O LACKIN ROy?
> *


nada dog just trying to catch up to them fabulous RollerZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Ralph and Chuck?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 10:03 PM~17155822
> *UFC???
> *


YEAH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:04 PM~17155838
> *UFC
> *


oh
I"m still old school and watch boxing


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:04 PM~17155843
> *Whats up Ralph and Chuck?
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT. WHATS GOOD LARRY?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:04 PM~17155844
> *YEAH
> *


not this time...  :angry:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17155851
> *oh
> I"m still old school and watch boxing
> *


MAYWEATHER OR MOSLEY MAY 2?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17155852
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT. WHATS GOOD LARRY?
> *


same ol shit bro just a different pile


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

got my motor stabbed today... starting to look like a car again...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17155858
> *not this time...    :angry:
> *


DAMN ME EITHER... BUT I DID SEE THE NUGGETS GET KNOCKED OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17155863
> *MAYWEATHER OR MOSLEY MAY 2?
> *


I hope Mosley wins but wouldn't put my money on dat happening!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17155863
> *MAYWEATHER OR MOSLEY MAY 2?
> *


I hope Mosley wins even though I don't care for him but I hate mayweather more


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17155864
> *same ol shit bro just a different pile
> *


I HERE THAT AND MINE JUST GOT BIGGER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17155863
> *MAYWEATHER OR MOSLEY MAY 2?
> *


i'm waiting for that one :yes:




And pacquiao vs mayweather :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17155866
> *got my motor stabbed today... starting to look like a car again...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17155870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE ON THAT!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17155876
> *I HERE THAT AND MINE JUST GOT BIGGER
> *


I heard that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3 on Mosley


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17155878
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17155877
> *i'm waiting for that one :yes:
> And pacquiao vs mayweather :cheesy:
> *


YOU THINK IT WILL HAPPEN?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:08 PM~17155887
> *I heard that
> *


IM GETTING THE MOTOR REBUILT RIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON AND IT SUCKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17155893
> *YOU THINK IT WILL HAPPEN?
> *


It better,boxing is dying out to UFC 
they need more attractions and less controversial wins


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17155893
> *YOU THINK IT WILL HAPPEN?
> *


I don't know I heard Pacquio was dodging the doctor drug tests or some shit I would of thought mayweather would of been the one trying to get out of the fight.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17155893
> *YOU THINK IT WILL HAPPEN?
> *


 :yes: too much money for it not to happen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17155909
> *IM GETTING THE MOTOR REBUILT RIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON AND IT SUCKS
> *


ahh no shit it'll be worth it in the end but I see what your saying about it being a drag is it a SBC?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17155909
> *IM GETTING THE MOTOR REBUILT RIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON AND IT SUCKS
> *


That does suck
hope everything goes smooth for ya homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17155913
> *It better,boxing is dying out to UFC
> they need more attractions and less controversial wins
> *


Boxing has been bad about this the last 5 or more years it's all money though it kind of makes you wonder when the big bux are on the line is it really real or all played out for cash.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully all your chrome from your old motor holds up and doesn't leak or anything


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17155915
> *I don't know I heard Pacquio was dodging the doctor drug tests or some shit I would of thought mayweather would of been the one trying to get out of the fight.
> *


WASNT HE RUNNUNG FOR GOVERNER OF HIS COUNTRY OR SOME SHIT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17155934
> *Boxing has been bad about this the last 5 or more years it's all money though it kind of makes you wonder when the big bux are on the line is it really real or all played out for cash.
> *


co-signed


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:11 PM~17155925
> *That does suck
> hope everything goes smooth for ya homie
> *


JUST GOT THE HEADS BACK YESTERDAY JUST NEED TO HONE THE CYLINDERS AND WE ARE GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17155943
> *WASNT HE RUNNUNG FOR GOVERNER OF HIS COUNTRY OR SOME SHIT?
> *


for real?I never heard that.damn politics


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:11 PM~17155924
> *ahh no shit it'll be worth it in the end but I see what your saying about it being a drag is it a SBC?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17155952
> *JUST GOT THE HEADS BACK YESTERDAY JUST NEED TO HONE THE CYLINDERS AND WE ARE GOOD
> *


I can't wait to see your cutty hit the road bro it's gonna be cool.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 PM~17155953
> *for real?I never heard that.damn politics
> *


I THINK SO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:15 PM~17155962
> *I can't wait to see your cutty hit the road bro it's gonna be cool.
> *


THANKS ME TOO. ALL THAT IS LEFT IS MECHANICAL AND ITS READY AND A SHIT LOAD OF CLEANING


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks aden for stopping by the shop today and also ty, and fes, it was good seeing you guys today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17155979
> *thanks aden for stopping by the shop today and also ty, and fes, it was good seeing you guys today
> 
> 
> ...


He needs 13s in the back and to put the side windows back in that car :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17155979
> *thanks aden for stopping by the shop today and also ty, and fes, it was good seeing you guys today
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was good seeing you too bro, them headers worked???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17156026
> *Wut up guys?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I been working for like a week trying to do a custom dash and that shit ain't as easy as I thought it was gonna be. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17155977
> *THANKS ME TOO. ALL THAT IS LEFT IS MECHANICAL AND ITS READY  AND A SHIT LOAD OF CLEANING
> *


Not too bad but I know it's probably been a long hard road and your getting tired and ready to roll


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:25 PM~17156053
> *Not too bad but I know it's probably been a long hard road and your getting tired and ready to roll
> *


ITS LIKE YOU CAN READ MY MIND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17155988
> *He needs 13s in the back and to put the side windows back in that car :biggrin:
> *


he has 14's in the back?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

*SNEAK PEAK *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17156058
> *ITS LIKE YOU CAN READ MY MIND
> *


I know what your going through and stupid me not only do I have my 59 to build and my bike I go and buy another car that was far from being a cruiser and still needs work


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17156060
> *he has 14's in the back?
> *


YEAH STANDARDS I THINK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17156060
> *he has 14's in the back?
> *


I believe so


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2010, 03:38 PM~17153686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tiffany vega is awesome and a great model... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17156064
> *I know what your going through and stupid me not only do I have my 59 to build and my bike I go and buy another car that was far from being a cruiser and still needs work
> *


YEAH I STILL HAVE MY 51 TO START ON TOO. ITS NEVER ENDING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker looks bad :worship: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:29 PM~17156083
> *That fucker looks bad :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:28 PM~17156081
> *YEAH I STILL HAVE MY 51 TO START ON TOO. ITS NEVER ENDING
> *


if a guy had an endless amount of cash it's not a problem but when your trying to stretch every penny it's rough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 07:06 PM~17154858
> *HERE YOU GO ROY
> 
> I have a set of pre stamped 14x7 100 spoke Daytons. They have Gold and white powder coated spokes. Comes with Nearly new P195/60R14 Vogue tires. Tires still have nipples on them. Two of the wheels have minor curb marks as seen in the pics, other two are clean. Also includes gold dayton 3 prong ko's,  New china 5 lug universal adapters and New hammer. Selling as a complete set picked up for $900. I am located in Northern Cali, Bay area. Willing to ship but shipping will be extra depending on where you live. Send me your zip code if you want a shipping price.
> ...


looks killer, but not for $900


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 10 2010, 10:29 PM~17156083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:30 PM~17156096
> *looks killer, but not for $900
> *


why not vogues and daytons?? I see a small weather crack in the pic I think but daytons aren't cheap


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 07:14 PM~17154923
> *If I had a welder I would :happysad:
> *


yo brotha, if you wanna borrow my welder come get it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:30 PM~17156094
> *if a guy had an endless amount of cash it's not a problem but when your trying to stretch every penny it's rough.
> *


YEP, AND YOU WILL STILL WANT MORE AND MORE TOYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17156109
> *YEP, AND YOU WILL STILL WANT MORE AND MORE TOYS
> *


I know what your saying but I think I'm at an end with toys I'd have to sell something at this point.It's just hard to keep insurance and tags on everything let alone put cash into em,work on the house,take care of the family you know....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 07:17 PM~17154939
> *Just got done welding Ty's rack in... Looks pretty cool!!! I didn't build the rack, just welded it to the frame!!!
> *


looked good today fes.. fes :thumbsup: topdog welder!! tys ride is really coming together


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17156107
> *yo brotha, if you wanna borrow my welder come get it
> *


Nice gesture there Mac


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:33 PM~17156121
> *I know what your saying but I think I'm at an end with toys I'd have to sell something at this point.It's just hard to keep insurance and tags on everything let alone put cash into em,work on the house,take care of the family you know....
> *


I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN. I ALSO WISH THE DAYS WERE LONGER OR I HAD A CLONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17156104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it dog but it's only like 20 at a muffler place...no biggie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:34 PM~17156131
> *I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN. I ALSO WISH THE DAYS WERE LONGER OR I HAD A CLONE
> *


another hand something :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:36 PM~17156142
> *another hand something :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to build me a bbq grill I wish the guy who sold me that 59 didn't want the backhalf back


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


Iseen it all that mug is a bad mutha :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:34 PM~17156127
> *looked good today fes.. fes  :thumbsup:  topdog welder!!  tys ride is really coming together
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 09:18 PM~17155992
> *Yeah it was good seeing you too bro, them headers worked???
> *


ya bro, there gonna work. i need to sand blast em or clean em up some how.. good looking out to the homie ty


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17155988
> *He needs 13s in the back and to put the side windows back in that car :biggrin:
> *


shit that car was so baddass that i dropped a load in my diaper today and dont think id change a thing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17156203
> *shit that car was so baddass that i dropped a load in my diaper today and dont think id change a thing
> *


I was just saying he needs to put in the side windows he has none so when it rains at the shows he puts a big ass piece of plastic over the whole car why not just roll up the windows :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:31 PM~17156104
> *why not vogues and daytons?? I see a small weather crack in the pic I think but daytons aren't cheap
> *


i get alot of chit alot cheaper now we have a shop and can get vogues and rims a lil cheaper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

welcome to the CO topic MONEY GREEN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17156224
> *i get alot of chit alot cheaper now we have a shop and can get vogues and rims a lil cheaper
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:34 PM~17156128
> *Nice gesture there Mac
> *


hells ya, brothas gotta stick 2gether.. :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 08:39 PM~17155630
> *That's why I took my plaque down  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU IN A CLUB NOW, FILL US IN :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17156246
> *YOU IN A CLUB NOW, FILL US IN :0
> *


Whats up Partner?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17156224
> *i get alot of chit alot cheaper now we have a shop and can get vogues and rims a lil cheaper
> *


I'll take some pre-stamped 72 spoke White dish Daytons with embedded KO's and some thin White Walls for $800 pwease :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17156141
> *either are vogues :happysad:
> I appreciate it dog but it's only like 20 at a muffler place...no biggie
> *


sounds good bro, but the offer is allways there. whats mine is yours (except my beer (and i guess my woman) )


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:50 PM~17156232
> *welcome to the CO topic MONEY GREEN
> *


WHO IS THIS?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:53 PM~17156252
> *Whats up Partner?
> *


CALLED YOU BUT YOU MUST BEEN CRUSING THEM STREETS,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17156246
> *YOU IN A CLUB NOW, FILL US IN :0
> *


Not yet bro





Just doing my homework before just jumping in to one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17156260
> *WHO IS THIS?
> *


Mike Jones 281-330-8004


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:54 PM~17156269
> *CALLED YOU BUT YOU MUST BEEN CRUSING THEM STREETS,
> *


Hell yeah when did you call?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17156259
> *sounds good bro, but the offer is allways there. whats mine is yours (except my beer (and i guess my woman)  )
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 07:08 PM~17154878
> *I didn't want to say anything but 13s only :biggrin: so you got your car done?
> *


HE DONT HAVE JUICE OR AIR


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:47 PM~17156209
> *I was just saying he needs to put in the side windows he has none so when it rains at the shows he puts a big ass piece of plastic over the whole car why not just roll up the windows :biggrin:
> *


ooo, i see... im gonna throw down a lil on it in the future and maybe can hook him up with some side glass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:56 PM~17156296
> *ooo, i see... im gonna throw down a lil on it in the future and maybe can hook him up with some side glass
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17156274
> *Not yet bro
> Just doing my homework before just jumping in to one
> *


I HEAR THAT, NOWADAYS, I RUN A BACKGROUND, CREDIT CHECK AND MIGHT EVEN THUMB PRINT BEFORE I WILL LET SOMEONE JOIN :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:53 PM~17156258
> *I'll take some pre-stamped 72 spoke White dish Daytons with embedded KO's and some thin White Walls for $800 pwease  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17156280
> *Hell yeah when did you call?
> *


PUT A GUY ON MY TEAM A ENGINE GUY AND HE GOT A JUICED ELCO AND HE IS BLACK :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:57 PM~17156310
> *I HEAR THAT, NOWADAYS, I RUN A BACKGROUND, CREDIT CHECK AND MIGHT EVEN THUMB PRINT BEFORE I WILL LET SOMEONE JOIN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 10:57 PM~17156310
> *I HEAR THAT, NOWADAYS, I RUN A BACKGROUND, CREDIT CHECK AND MIGHT EVEN THUMB PRINT BEFORE I WILL LET SOMEONE JOIN :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17156274
> *Not yet bro
> Just doing my homework before just jumping in to one
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 09:56 PM~17156288
> *
> *


lol, u didnt put in on this MANNNN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1684760385.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17156335
> *lol, u didnt put in on this MANNNN
> *


:nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just posting some rides I never seen before

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1673970622.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17156338
> *http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1684760385.html
> *


where da fawk dat come from? :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17156343
> *:nosad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :werd: :h5: :drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 11:01 PM~17156353
> *where da fawk dat come from? :wow:
> *


I dont know I never seen it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17156338
> *http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1684760385.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17156350
> *Just posting some rides I never seen before
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/1673970622.html
> *


DANG, looks sick... ive been so busy with work havent been on craigslist for awhile


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 11:06 PM~17156391
> *DANG, looks sick... ive been so busy with work havent been on craigslist for awhile
> *


Dats an old one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Does tharen still own this??

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1649248461.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2010, 11:07 PM~17156399
> *Dats an old one
> *


of corse it's old thats a 1964 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:06 PM~17156391
> *DANG, looks sick... ive been so busy with work havent been on craigslist for awhile
> *


COLORADO DOES HAVE SOME PRETTY GOOD RIDES ON CRAIGSLIST, I CHECK IT ALMOST EVERYDAY, ARE CRAIGSLIST IS GARBAGE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANYONE EVER SEEN THE SHOW NINJA WARRIOR


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 11:07 PM~17156402
> *Does tharen still own this??
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1649248461.html
> *


Last time we was all kicking it, he had to leave cuz someone was goin' to go buy it from him but not sure if it went thru or not???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17156444
> *ANYONE EVER SEEN THE SHOW NINJA WARRIOR
> *


I heard it was pretty good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17156468
> *Last time we was all kicking it, he had to leave cuz someone was goin' to go buy it from him but not sure if it went thru or not???
> *


oh so was it pretty nice?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:15 PM~17156480
> *I heard it was pretty good
> *


WATCHING IT NOW DUDES GOT CRAZY STRENGTH FOR LITTLE GUYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2010, 11:20 PM~17156540
> *WATCHING IT NOW DUDES GOT CRAZY STRENGTH FOR LITTLE GUYS
> *


Yeah but your like 7 foot tall were all little guys :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:23 PM~17156562
> *Yeah but your like 7 foot tall were all little guys :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 11:16 PM~17156493
> *oh so was it pretty nice?
> *


I've only seen it at night... it looked good, I heard it was a lil' wavy though... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 11:45 PM~17156727
> *I've only seen it at night... it looked good, I heard it was a lil' wavy though...  :dunno:
> *


I heard it had alot of over spray as well,Looks cool in the pics anyhow and the price isn't bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17156402
> *Does tharen still own this??
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1649248461.html
> *


he told me he sold it and made a few on it$$$$


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 11:47 PM~17156752
> *he told me he sold it and made a few on it$$$$
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

whats crackin larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1670916053.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 11:50 PM~17156769
> *whats crackin larry
> *


Same ol shit Mack just working a double shift 8 down and 8 to go.. What you up to tonight?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:51 PM~17156780
> *Same ol shit Mack just working a double shift 8 down and 8 to go.. What you up to tonight?
> *


chillen dogg... drinkn some cold ones and trying to get caught up on lil... my wife is getttin mad cause im not spending time with her, so guess i beter do the right thang.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

and crack anotha beer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 10:51 PM~17156780
> *Same ol shit Mack just working a double shift 8 down and 8 to go.. What you up to tonight?
> *


8 AND 8 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 12:04 AM~17156906
> *and crack anotha beer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 11:09 PM~17156955
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol, im nuttier than a turd from a health nut


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 12:10 AM~17156973
> *lol, im nuttier than a turd from a health nut
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 12:03 AM~17156900
> *chillen dogg... drinkn some cold ones and trying to get caught up on lil... my wife is getttin mad cause im not spending time with her, so guess i beter do the right thang.
> *


I know what thats like


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 10 2010, 11:09 PM~17156955
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU NOT OUT CRUSING :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17156990
> *I know what thats like
> *


to me, this (lil) is like a soap opera and i gotta be on here and see whats going on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 11 2010, 12:12 AM~17156991
> *YOU NOT OUT CRUSING  :wow:
> *


Im tired as hell, to be honest w/ you!!! :420:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO :wave: PLEASE POST PICS OF THE CAR SHOWS AS THEY HAPPEN THANKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17157008
> *to me, this (lil) is like a soap opera and i gotta be on here and see whats going on
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 01:05 AM~17157780
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, oooo schnaps. im gonna have to save this pic... pretty funny!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> *SNEAK PEAK *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


that looks killer gonna get peoples attention with that.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO!


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> Iseen it all that mug is a bad mutha :biggrin:





> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> looks killer bro





> :yes:


THANKS GUYS!!


> > *SNEAK PEAK *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 10 2010, 10:28 PM~17156078
> *tiffany vega is awesome and a great model...  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 11 2010, 09:08 AM~17158662
> *THANKS GUYS!!
> *



X1000

Car looks sick homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:30 AM~17159060
> *X1000
> 
> Car looks sick homie
> *


THANKS bRO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 11 2010, 10:31 AM~17159065
> *THANKS bRO!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 10:32 AM~17159068
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DID YOU SEE IT?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 11 2010, 10:33 AM~17159075
> *DID YOU SEE IT?
> *



yup!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn everybody must be out cruisin today :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> > *SNEAK PEAK *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen Big Ruthless kickin it at the park when I was test driving the Ragety Trey...Looking Good Ruthless :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

how did the 63 drive Roy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 04:59 PM~17161171
> *how did the 63 drive Roy ?
> *


It drove fucking exellent bro,about as smooth as my truck almost.
All that rear suspension,and the brakes made one hell of a difference :thumbsup:
Thanks Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:04 PM~17161186
> *It drove fucking exellent bro,about as smooth as my truck almost.
> All that rear suspension,and the brakes made one hell of a difference :thumbsup:
> Thanks Ivan
> *


they drive nice when the bushings are all there and the carrier bearing is good . that car or the driver probably dont know how to act now.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

What up CO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17161212
> *they drive nice when the bushings are all there and the carrier bearing is good . that car or the driver probably dont know how to act now.
> *


Yeah I might just have to put all those bushings and shocks in the front now :biggrin: 
hey fawker did I give you back that shifter because I can't find it in my garage


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:07 PM~17160819
> *Seen Big Ruthless kickin it at the park when I was test driving the Ragety Trey...Looking Good Ruthless :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Mr. Roy! I couldn't be there my wife is having contractions. I told her let's go and we can just have the baby on a cruise. JK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 11 2010, 05:08 PM~17161218
> *What up CO :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17161234
> *Yeah I might just have to put all those bushings and shocks in the front now :biggrin:
> hey fawker did I give you back that shifter because I can't find it in my garage
> *


no i wonder if you threw it away when you cleaned your garage and tossed parts away


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:04 PM~17161186
> *It drove fucking exellent bro,about as smooth as my truck almost.
> All that rear suspension,and the brakes made one hell of a difference :thumbsup:
> Thanks Ivan
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17161237
> *Thank you Mr. Roy!  I couldn't be there my wife is having contractions. I told her let's go and we can just have the baby on a cruise. JK  :biggrin:
> *


I just cruised through there bro didn't really stop
But it looked like Ruthless was doing the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:13 PM~17161248
> *I just cruised through there bro didn't really stop
> But it looked like Ruthless was doing the damn thang :thumbsup:
> *


City Wide was rollin' with them to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 05:11 PM~17161241
> *no i wonder if you threw it away when you cleaned your garage and tossed parts away
> *


I was trying to remember too
Because I know when you was down one time I was like "come get your chit foolio"
and you was like" fuck dat chit,do whatever with it"
So I may have tossed it....I know I still have the Impala A-arm bars :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 11 2010, 05:15 PM~17161262
> *City Wide was rollin' with them to
> *


seen like 4 cars and 20 people :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:15 PM~17161268
> *I was trying to remember too
> Because I know when you was down one time I was like "come get your chit foolio"
> and you was like" fuck dat chit,do whatever with it"
> ...


ill take the impala a arm bars back but youre crazy if you tossed that shifter it was like a 300 dollar shifter.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 05:17 PM~17161276
> *ill take the impala a arm bars back but youre crazy if you tossed that shifter it was like a 300 dollar shifter.
> *


If I didn't toss it somebody stole it :dunno:
But it's gone dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

thats what happens when you live in a bad neigborhood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 05:21 PM~17161294
> *thats what happens when you live in a bad neigborhood
> *


Yeah right :biggrin: 


I need to do another cleaning,damn garage is getting cluttered again :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just gotta say thanks again to the master in stereo Chuck again


Stereo even sounded great with the top down.....Thanks Chuck I really appreciate it


Can't wait to see the trunk done...you are definately talented homie (no Joto)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

i started some flames yesterday and finished em today... quick side job... thanks for the help ty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 11 2010, 05:43 PM~17161445
> *i started some flames yesterday and finished em today... quick side job... thanks for the help ty
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:45 PM~17161462
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just a few flicks from a few minutes ago





















The bucket is finally rollin and clean. :biggrin:
I woulda took some pics outside but I been drinking and don't wanna navigate the big ass boat right now :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:55 PM~17161530
> *just a few flicks from a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 06:26 PM~17161768
> *
> *


it's still a piece of chit but at least it's a running piece of chit :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 06:56 PM~17162037
> *it's still a piece of chit but at least it's a running piece of chit :happysad:
> *


and it's yours thats all that matters


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I almost stopped by your house yesterday Roy.I was just down the street.I was coming from peyton.Had a wrestling tourney there.The boy was tired and wanted to go home.Next time Ill stop by. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17162271
> *I almost stopped by your house yesterday Roy.I was just down the street.I was coming from peyton.Had a wrestling tourney there.The boy was tired and wanted to go home.Next time Ill stop by. :biggrin:
> *


I seen you at the park earlier foo but I don't think you seen me.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 07:28 PM~17162345
> *I seen you at the park earlier foo but I don't think you seen me.
> *


Nope.was I with the kids?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

looking for an open trailer im willing to trade my 20 foot enclosed haulmark trailer for an open triler plus cash from the other person. or i will sell it for 3500. it has brand new tires also.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17162427
> *looking for an open trailer im willing to trade my 20 foot enclosed haulmark trailer for an open triler plus cash from the other person. or i will sell it for 3500. it has brand new tires also.
> *


Post some pics?I have an open trailor and looking for enclosed one.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

here is one side of the trailer the other side has a little bit of damage where someone turned to close to something but its not bad.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:16 PM~17163564
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2010, 07:33 PM~17162396
> *Nope.was I with the kids?
> *


yeah


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 10 2010, 08:44 PM~17155156
> *wuz good co. im looking for a floor shifter for my monte if you know of any one that has one for sale stock or b&m shifter thanks
> *


ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up heston


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17156062
> *SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RALPHIE KAKES


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CHUCK AND JON JON


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:58 PM~17164172
> *WHAT UP CHUCK AND JON JON
> *



just hangin out and you b*RO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

for you guys that don't go to offtopic I thought you needed to see this pic


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 05:55 PM~17161530
> *just a few flicks from a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKEN GOOD ROY NICE TO SEE IT BACK TOGETHER AND ON THE CALLE HOMEBOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17164172
> *WHAT UP CHUCK AND JON JON
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM BOWLING AND YOU


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17164218
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM BOWLING AND YOU
> *


just got home fROm pt's awhile ago, where did you go *bolwing* at


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 09:59 PM~17164184
> *just hangin out and you bRO
> *


NADDA JUST GOT DONE BOOKING MY TICKETS TO VEGAS BABY! GONNA TAKE ALITTLE VAKAY!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:03 PM~17164250
> *NADDA JUST GOT DONE BOOKING MY TICKETS TO VEGAS BABY! GONNA TAKE ALITTLE VAKAY!
> *


aw shit you should take a vacation to burque for the cinco show


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17164218
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM BOWLING AND YOU
> *


NICE A LITTLE QUALITY FAMILY TIME


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:55 PM~17161530
> *just a few flicks from a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOK NICE ROY


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:05 PM~17164266
> *NICE A LITTLE QUALITY FAMILY TIME
> *


WHAT HAVE YOU BEN DO GUY


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17164260
> *aw shit you should take a vacation to burque for the cinco show
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO BUT ALREADY PROMISED THE OL'LADY I WOULD TAKE HER TO VEGAS. GOTTA MAKE UP FOR ALL THE TIME I SPENT IN THE SHOP! PLUS ONCE THAT'S DONE WITH I CAN GET BACK TO WHAT I DO!
YOU GOING TO BURQUE?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17164239
> *just got home fROm pt's awhile ago, where did you go bolwing at
> *


BOWLERO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:07 PM~17164300
> *I WOULD LIKE TO BUT ALREADY PROMISED THE OL'LADY I WOULD TAKE HER TO VEGAS. GOTTA MAKE UP FOR ALL THE TIME I SPENT IN THE SHOP! PLUS ONCE THAT'S DONE WITH I CAN GET BACK TO WHAT I DO!
> YOU GOING TO BURQUE?
> *



take her to las vegas new mexico :biggrin: on your way for the show


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 11 2010, 10:06 PM~17164289
> *WHAT HAVE YOU BEN DO GUY
> *


NADDA JUST RE-GROUPING! GETTING BACK INTO THE SWING OF THINGS! YOU, HOWS THE FAMILY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17164260
> *aw shit you should take a vacation to burque for the cinco show
> *


Shit a car show is not a vacation all the partying and lack of sleep you come back worse then when you left :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 11 2010, 10:08 PM~17164324
> *take her to las vegas new mexico :biggrin:  on your way for the show
> *


I'LL TELL HER YOU SAID THAT! MABY SHE'LL GO FOR IT! :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17164338
> *Shit a car show is not a vacation all the partying and lack of sleep you come back worse then when you left :biggrin:
> *



thats very true you need a vacation after you get home :happysad:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:09 PM~17164332
> *NADDA JUST RE-GROUPING! GETTING BACK INTO THE SWING OF THINGS! YOU, HOWS THE FAMILY?
> *


THEY ARE DO GOOD AND GETTING BIG TO FAST AND YOUR


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:11 PM~17164358
> *I'LL TELL HER YOU SAID THAT! MABY SHE'LL GO FOR IT!  :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17164338
> *Shit a car show is not a vacation all the partying and lack of sleep you come back worse then when you left :biggrin:
> *


YUP TRUE THAT! COULDN'T PUT IT ANY BETTER THERE! BUT IT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE YOU JSUT DESCRIBED VEGAS ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:00 PM~17164202
> *for you guys that don't go to offtopic I thought you needed to see this pic
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17164386
> *YUP TRUE THAT! COULDN'T PUT IT ANY BETTER THERE! BUT IT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE YOU JSUT DESCRIBED VEGAS ASWELL :biggrin:
> *


I got to Vegas on Friday for the show and left monday and in those 3 days I was lucky if I got like 6-7 hrs sleep maybe.. and I didn't sleep all the way over there so on monday I was dead.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 11 2010, 10:12 PM~17164373
> *THEY ARE DO GOOD AND GETTING BIG TO FAST AND YOUR
> *


WE'RE DOING GOOD! LAILA'S TURNING 4 THIS WEEKEND! MAN AND D'S 7 MAN TIME GOES BY WAY TOO FAST HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17164426
> *DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!
> *


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17164437
> *I got to Vegas on Friday for the show and left monday and in those 3 days I was lucky if I got like 6-7 hrs sleep maybe.. and I didn't sleep all the way over there so on monday I was dead.
> *


NO CHIT, THATS WHY I'M TAKING TUE. OFF TO GATHER MYSELF BEFORE WORK. WHATS GOOD LARRY? THE DROP IS BAD ASS HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

SO WHAT UP CHUCK WHATS THE WERD ON THE 65 MAN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17164509
> *NO CHIT, THATS WHY I'M TAKING TUE. OFF TO GATHER MYSELF BEFORE WORK. WHATS GOOD LARRY? THE DROP IS BAD ASS HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!
> *


The first day we got there we didn't get to go out until like 9 pm because we went and set up my homies truck and what not and we thought we were only going for a beer and didn't get back to the hotel the next day until like 8-9am.I'll have it there at the kickback on the 24th doggie are you going?


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:55 PM~17161530
> *just a few flicks from a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THIS 63 IS CLEAN BRO LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I posted this video on offtopic and I"ve posted it before but damn it's funny


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17164585
> *The first day we got there we didn't get to go out until like 9 pm because we went and set up my homies truck and what not and we thought we were only going for a beer and didn't get back to the hotel the next day until like 8-9am.I'll have it there at the kickback on the 24th doggie are you going?
> *


YUP GONNA TRY TO BE UP THERE! DON'T THINK I'LL TAKE MY RIDE SO I'LL PROBABLY TAKE MY BIKE, WAS TALKEN WITH CHUCK BOUT IT. DON'T KNOW FOR SURE THOUGH HOPEFULLY MY YOB DOSEN'T TRIP


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP SMURF


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17164639
> *YUP GONNA TRY TO BE UP THERE! DON'T THINK I'LL TAKE MY RIDE SO I'LL PROBABLY TAKE MY BIKE, WAS TALKEN WITH CHUCK BOUT IT. DON'T KNOW FOR SURE THOUGH HOPEFULLY MY YOB DOSEN'T TRIP
> *


well hopefully you make it


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17164657
> *WHAT UP SMURF
> *


WHAT UP GIRLFRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:38 PM~17164686
> *well hopefully you make it
> *


HELL YA IT SOUNDS LIKE THE KICKBACK IS THE PLACE TO BE! REAL POSITIVE VIBE, YA KNOW! IF YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE 59 POST 'EM


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 11 2010, 10:41 PM~17164698
> *WHAT UP GIRLFRIEND :biggrin:
> *


NADDA HOE, YOU READY TO GET DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN TOMARROW? WHERE'S MY RUCA AT?


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:44 PM~17164729
> *NADDA HOE, YOU READY TO GET DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN TOMARROW? WHERE'S MY RUCA AT?
> *


JUST CHILLIN U? YUP YUP YUP IM READY (I THINK) LOLZ HAHAH..AND SHE SLEEPIN ALREADY


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17164782
> *JUST CHILLIN U? YUP YUP YUP  IM READY (I THINK) LOLZ HAHAH..AND SHE SLEEPIN ALREADY
> *


DAMN ALREADY PUT HER A$$ TO SLEEP! GOTTA BE READY FOR TOMARROW, GOTTA WORK OFF THAT $ SMURFIE! PLUS IT'L BE GOOD TO DO A COLABO WITH THE HOMIES


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17164826
> *DAMN ALREADY PUT HER A$$ TO SLEEP! GOTTA BE READY FOR TOMARROW, GOTTA WORK OFF THAT $ SMURFIE! PLUS IT'L BE GOOD TO DO A COLABO WITH THE HOMIES
> *


YUP IM DOWN..HELL YEAH ITLL BE GOOD TO.SO U GONNA BRING IT TOMORROW MORNING THEN BE HERE TUES Y QUE?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@Apr 11 2010, 10:58 PM~17164873
> *YUP IM DOWN..HELL YEAH ITLL BE GOOD TO.SO U GONNA BRING IT TOMORROW MORNING THEN BE HERE TUES Y QUE?
> *


HOMIE SHOULD DROP IT OFF TOMARROW BOUT 9AM I WAS GONNA ROLL BY B4 TRABAJANDO PERO I GOTTA GO IN @ 9;30 INSTEAD OF 11;30 SO YA WE'LL START TUE. I GOTTA GET SOME CHIT FROM MY HOMIE IN BESSEMER FIRST SO IF YOU'LL HELP ME TUE. FIRST THEN WE CAN START ON THE WOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:42 PM~17164714
> *HELL YA IT SOUNDS LIKE THE KICKBACK IS THE PLACE TO BE! REAL POSITIVE VIBE, YA KNOW! IF YOU GOT ANY PICS OF THE 59 POST 'EM
> *


nothing special


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17164918
> *HOMIE SHOULD DROP IT OFF TOMARROW BOUT 9AM I WAS GONNA ROLL BY B4 TRABAJANDO PERO I GOTTA GO IN @ 9;30 INSTEAD OF 11;30 SO YA WE'LL START TUE. I GOTTA GET SOME CHIT FROM MY HOMIE IN BESSEMER FIRST SO IF YOU'LL HELP ME TUE. FIRST THEN WE CAN START ON THE WOOD
> *


OKAY THAT'LL WORK.AND YEAH IM DOWN TO HELP YOU GET ALL THE STUFF U NEED..AND TUES ILL BE READY TO JUMP ON THAT S**T


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:07 PM~17164939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW A 59 SHOULD LOOK BLACK AND RED! PIMP SON! 59'S MY FAVORITE RIDE, YOU GONNA CUT IT? EITHER WAY IT'S A BAD MOFO! DID YOU PICK IT UP AFTER YOU GOT RID OF THE ELCO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17164966
> *THAT'S HOW A 59 SHOULD LOOK BLACK AND RED! PIMP SON! 59'S MY FAVORITE RIDE, YOU GONNA CUT IT? EITHER WAY IT'S A BAD MOFO! DID YOU PICK IT UP AFTER YOU GOT RID OF THE ELCO?
> *


I'm gonna paint it all red with white top and white fins and no hydros or bags for this ride. I got it about a year before I got rid of the elco.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

were waiting for you Roy :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17164981
> *I'm gonna paint it all red with white top and white fins and no hydros or bags for this ride. I got it about a year before I got rid of the elco.
> *


NICE :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE THE DIVIDER CHROME FOR THE 2 TONE JOB?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how things have changed but everyone still gets along so it's all good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 11:13 PM~17165008
> *NICE :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE THE DIVIDER CHROME FOR THE 2 TONE JOB?
> *


Yeah it has it on there and it has one piece bumpers and of corse you seen the bumper guard in the front all original and it has the 348 engine in it. So it's not a low based model it's probably like 2nd to the highest one the best of corse is the 348 tri power.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay thats enough repost for one day :biggrin:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???<embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://widget.chipin.com/widget/id/17c7048e2ab17dad" flashVars="color_scheme=brown&event_desc=Please%20donate%20to%20help%20keep%20the%20picture%20uploader%20running%2E&event_title=Image%20Server%20for%202010" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="234" height="60"></embed>


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:17 PM~17165036
> *Yeah it has it on there and it has one piece bumpers and of corse you seen the bumper guard in the front all original and it has the 348 engine in it. So it's not a low based model it's probably like 2nd to the highest one the best of corse is the 348 tri power.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP CO.. NICE DAY CLA MEETING WENT GOOD HERES A NEW FLYER FOR THE ORTEGA PROD. SHOW


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

some cars out today at the cla meeting


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:41 PM~17165252
> *WHATS UP CO.. NICE DAY CLA MEETING WENT GOOD HERES A NEW FLYER FOR THE ORTEGA PROD. SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


yesssss suuuurrrr


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up chris :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 12 2010, 12:56 AM~17165664
> *whats up chris  :wave:
> *


Is that maroon bomb a real vert or a chop top?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:12 PM~17164998
> *were waiting for you Roy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ah shit :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 11 2010, 09:20 PM~17164480
> *WE'RE DOING GOOD! LAILA'S TURNING 4 THIS WEEKEND! MAN AND D'S 7 MAN TIME GOES BY WAY TOO FAST HOMIE
> *


TELL ME ABOUT THAT DAMON IS 3 AND SARAH IS GOING TO 1 NEXT MONTH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice ass rides in Denver :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:55 PM~17161530
> *just a few flicks from a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 12 2010, 07:15 AM~17166503
> *looks killer
> *


It's crap,it really needs paint pretty bad not to mention a few other things
But Imma have to live with it til funds get better :happysad: 
thanks anyways Mac....hopefully it sees your booth one day soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17162271
> *I almost stopped by your house yesterday Roy.I was just down the street.I was coming from peyton.Had a wrestling tourney there.The boy was tired and wanted to go home.Next time Ill stop by. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
Whenever you're in town bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:06 PM~17164937
> *nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


looking good larry


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:17 AM~17166523
> *It's crap,it really needs paint pretty bad not to mention a few other things
> But Imma have to live with it til funds get better :happysad:
> thanks anyways Mac....hopefully it sees your booth one day soon :biggrin:
> *


i think it looks killer.. im building my hardtop and my 51 up and sell it, and come up like you did and buy a vert ... (i gotz along way 2 go!)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

that bomb looks bad ass! but it kinda looks like a chop but idk


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2010, 12:54 AM~17165859
> *Is that maroon bomb a real vert or a chop top?
> *


Yeah was a vert... was clean pics don't do it justice


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:06 AM~17166456
> *Nice ass rides in Denver :thumbsup:
> *


Right on roy.. your looks nice also ..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 11 2010, 11:53 PM~17165650
> *yesssss suuuurrrr
> *


What's good dom.... missed feds last night 6th. And feds was packed like


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Co? it was nice to see you all yesterday...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 AM~17167316
> *whats up Co? it was nice to see you all yesterday...
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! It was nice seein' everyone yesterday too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics from yesterday...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

camera phone pics so no bitchin'... How was the CLA meeting yesterday???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Ceez?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 09:00 AM~17167504
> *camera phone pics so no bitchin'... How was the CLA meeting yesterday???
> *


nice pics fes!!!! meeting was good.. had a few guest speakers some good info more flyers for the summer... everyone is hyped for the 24th we are caravanin down there .. so i hope to have a good size crowd going


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2010, 09:02 AM~17167520
> *what up Ceez?
> *


whats up citywide fam!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 12 2010, 10:03 AM~17167527
> *nice pics fes!!!!  meeting was good.. had a few guest speakers some good info more flyers for the summer...  everyone is hyped for the 24th we are caravanin down there .. so i hope to have a good size crowd going
> *


   sorry I didn't make it I had some shit to do in the morning and wasn't gonna be able to get up there by 12pm... but can't wait to see you guys down here!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 09:07 AM~17167549
> *   sorry I didn't make it I had some shit to do in the morning and wasn't gonna be able to get up there by 12pm... but can't wait to see you guys down here!!!  :cheesy:
> *


no worries glad you made it to the ones you have so far... there will be more.. cant wait to meet the homies from down south... its going to be a nice weekend
:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good john sunday was off the hook did tee get pics? i saw him snappin shots..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 12 2010, 09:33 AM~17167746
> *:wave:
> *


whats up izz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Apr 12 2010, 10:33 AM~17167746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 12 2010, 10:53 AM~17167922
> *whats up izz
> *


Wuz crackin Homie!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> Whut Up!!!
> 
> 
> Que pajo!!! Tryin to get my ass in gear b4 the 24th!! Having my Fam from outta town and Diana's mom in ICU at the Hopital ALL in the same week has really set me back
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, BigCeez*

Sup everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up familia!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > Whut Up!!!
> > Que pajo!!! Tryin to get my ass in gear b4 the 24th!! Having my Fam from outta town and Diana's mom in ICU at the Hopital ALL in the same week has really set me back
> >
> > So gonna try gettin stuff done for the 24th.
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 AM~17168209
> *What's up familia!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 AM~17168206
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, BigCeez
> 
> ...



What's up to my Puerto Rican connection


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 11:25 AM~17168277
> *I feel you homie, it should all work out...
> *



Thanks bro!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:37 AM~17168384
> *What's up to my Puerto Rican connection
> *



What up Cabron!!! Como te va??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 AM~17167491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She's lookin good  

Should be turnin heads when you paint her!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 12 2010, 11:44 AM~17168473
> *She's lookin good
> 
> Should be turnin heads when you paint her!!
> *


I hope so...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 12 2010, 09:49 AM~17167888
> *whats good john sunday was off the hook did tee get pics? i saw him snappin shots..
> *


dont know got to ask.6th was ooooffffff the chain people drove in and couldnt even park!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 12 2010, 11:39 AM~17168411
> *What up Cabron!!! Como te va??
> *



Tu sabes, lo mismo! How's everything with you hermano?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2010, 12:02 PM~17168658
> *Tu sabes, lo mismo! How's everything with you hermano?
> *



So so...my lady's mom has been in the Hospital, so been dealin with that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 11:49 AM~17168523
> *I hope so...
> *


So what did you put in it as far as a front pump?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2010, 12:12 PM~17168762
> *So what did you put in it as far as a front pump?
> *


I just threw a regular pump in there right now, I have a piston im throwin in there but I need a couple of fittings and a check valve to finish it... but BMH hasn't answered their phone today and I already went to the Parker Store and they didn't have what I needed...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 12:22 PM~17168846
> *I just threw a regular pump in there right now, I have a piston im throwin in there but I need a couple of fittings and a check valve to finish it... but BMH hasn't answered their phone today and I already went to the Parker Store and they didn't have what I needed...
> *


bummer so you gonna be able to hop that thing on the 24th??


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 12 2010, 10:49 AM~17168525
> *dont know got to ask.6th was ooooffffff the chain people drove in and couldnt even park!!!!!!
> *


It was a good time.. no drama :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17168971
> *bummer so you gonna be able to hop that thing on the 24th??
> *


 :yes: I'll have it figured out by then...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 02:32 PM~17169960
> *:yes: I'll have it figured out by then...
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 12 2010, 12:09 PM~17168733
> *So so...my lady's mom has been in the Hospital, so been dealin with that.
> *



I'm sorry to here that primo. Thoughts and prayers to her for a speedy recovery


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2010, 02:49 PM~17170104
> *I'm sorry to here that primo. Thoughts and prayers to her for a speedy recovery
> *


x2


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:08 PM~17165413
> *some cars out today at the cla meeting
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Wish I could've made it, whens the next one?
That red bomb is bad ass, I want one!! :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 08:54 AM~17167449
> *Here's a couple of pics from yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :biggrin: 
Looks like you got lows up and down your block! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Apr 12 2010, 02:49 PM~17170104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys!!! I appreciate that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 12 2010, 02:58 PM~17170194
> *Nice!! :biggrin:
> Looks like you got lows up and down your block! :thumbsup:
> *


yeah not my block but there is lolo's up and down that street!!! and they all belong to Chapo and Anthony!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

damn aint going to make it the 24th fuckin cousins having his bachelor party.im in the damn wedding on the 1st of may!fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2010, 02:49 PM~17170104
> *I'm sorry to here that primo. Thoughts and prayers to her for a speedy recovery
> *


X100


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 12 2010, 04:33 PM~17170990
> *damn aint going to make it the 24th fuckin cousins having his bachelor party.im in the damn wedding  on the 1st of may!fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!
> *


damn that sucks bro!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 AM~17167491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you put caprice spindles on ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, FIRMEX, impala63
:wave:
What up Joe Y Marcos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Saturday - April 24
Partly Cloudy.
High: 64°F / 22°C.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ROUND 2 SUN 18 6TH N FEDS JUST CASUAL VS DENVER...... BEFORE DARK....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 12 2010, 06:41 PM~17172132
> *did you put caprice spindles on ?
> *


no I didn't... All I did to the front was change out the cylinders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 08:50 PM~17173644
> *ROUND 2 SUN 18 6TH N FEDS JUST CASUAL VS DENVER...... BEFORE DARK....
> *


  pics of round 1


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:32 PM~17173403
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, FIRMEX, impala63
> :wave:
> ...


Whats up Roy!Glad to hear your car is cruising.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 07:51 PM~17173665
> * pics of round 1
> *


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 08:53 PM~17173702
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627
> *


I couldnt see anything


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17173733
> *I couldnt see anything
> *


WORKN ON IT..


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17173733
> *I couldnt see anything
> *


FIXED IT... PREVIEW OF THE 24 TH :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 09:00 PM~17173779
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=63858627 :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 PM~17173848
> *FIXED IT... PREVIEW OF THE 24 TH  :naughty:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17173687
> *Whats up Roy!Glad to hear your car is cruising.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17173644
> *ROUND 2 SUN 18 6TH N FEDS JUST CASUAL VS DENVER...... BEFORE DARK....
> *


 hno: :yes:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Hop that shit loco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO........ COLORADO DOING IT BIG KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

looking for any silver flake if anyone has any they dont want


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 13 2010, 02:06 AM~17176328
> *WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO........ COLORADO DOING IT BIG KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES
> *


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

im selling the knockoffs off my 64, tires are good, the rims are not fully reversed..

im looking for some center golds or triple golds if anyone has some there trying to sell


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 06:09 AM~17176865
> *im selling the knockoffs off my 64, tires are good, the rims are not fully reversed..
> 
> im looking for some center golds or triple golds if anyone has some there trying to sell
> ...


Chapo has a set of center golds... and those skirts are gone,,,sorry i took so long to get back to you


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related. 

Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.

Police are on the lookout for a dark Blazer and an *old brown low rider*.

We're told the shooting happened at 4519 Dewey Drive, near Murray Blvd. and Airport Rd. around 9:30 p.m. Monday. 

A witness tells 11 News he heard gunshots, and ran out of his home, to see a green SUV drive by. Destin Blevins says he heard screams then, and ran to find two shooting victims. One had a gunshot wound to the leg, Blevins tells us; the other had several gunshot wounds to the chest and belly. 

The shooting victims were taken by ambulance to Memorial Hospital, which was put on lockdown immediately following their arrival. 

Details are still coming into the 11 Newsroom. Stay with 11 News and KKTV.com for updates.

:angry: :angry:   that's not the image that we need


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 12 2010, 04:36 PM~17171015
> *X100
> *



Thanks Homie!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17177105
> *Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related.
> 
> Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 13 2010, 06:32 AM~17176922
> *Chapo has a set of center golds... and those skirts are gone,,,sorry i took so long to get back to you
> *


ya, i seen chapos rims, and thanks for looking out on the skirts


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17177105
> *Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related.
> 
> Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.
> ...


Yea I read that this morning to and thats pretty fucked up if you read the comments on kktv people are leaving they are talking shit about people that drive lowriders. :twak:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 07:45 AM~17177311
> *Yea I read that this morning to and thats pretty fucked up if you read the comments on kktv people are leaving they are talking shit about people that drive lowriders.  :twak:
> *


I didn't see that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17177105
> *Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related.
> 
> Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.
> ...


 :uh: It was probably an old bucket and they jus called it a lowrider... R.I.P. to whoever got killed though


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 13 2010, 09:09 AM~17177484
> *:uh: It was probably an old bucket and they jus called it a lowrider... R.I.P. to whoever got killed though
> *


x2


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yea...two of our members have already been pulled over and questioned saying their cars fit the discriptions(which i find odd because last night the news said a green lowrider and this morning its a brown lowrider) the members that were questioned are in a white and gray and the other was in his family suv


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 AM~17177808
> *yea...two of our members have already been pulled over and questioned saying their cars fit the discriptions(which i find odd because last night the news said a green lowrider and this morning its a brown lowrider) the members that were questioned are in a white and gray and the other was in his family suv
> *



That sucks!!!! Now they're just targeting everyone that has a lo-lo, even if it don't fit the profile. That means the 24th is gonna have a lot of po po's out and about checkin shit out!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 07:09 AM~17177105
> *Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related.
> 
> Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.
> ...


damm that sucks... rip to the people hurt... we got to keep pushin throught the neg. talk show them we can do this with no drama ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 07:45 AM~17177311
> *Yea I read that this morning to and thats pretty fucked up if you read the comments on kktv people are leaving they are talking shit about people that drive lowriders.  :twak:
> *


I left a comment saying that we just like haging with our families and friends and to not judge every single lowrider out there etc. I guess it was not approved :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*FUCK DA HATERS* and thats in referrence to all that news and cop bullshit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:angel: Sorry to hear about the person that got killed though thats not cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I read an article once in the Pueblo Chieftian and it was about a driveby and the suspects just so happened to be in a lowrider. I swear in that short article it mentioned lowrider 3 times they were more focused on the car then what really happened.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 10:53 AM~17178384
> *I left a comment saying that we just like haging with our families and friends and to not judge every single lowrider out there etc.  I guess it was not approved  :dunno:
> *



So did I!!! I'm still waiting for my "comment" to be approved also. :uh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TOPTHIS, Bigg Izz Dogg, *Chapo*, greenmerc77


Ay guey!!!!! Did you find some Pumps??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 10:53 AM~17178384
> *I left a comment saying that we just like haging with our families and friends and to not judge every single lowrider out there etc.  I guess it was not approved  :dunno:
> *



It got approved!!! I just read it


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 13 2010, 11:29 AM~17178651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My prayers go out to that Family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 13 2010, 11:50 AM~17178854
> *So did I!!! I'm still waiting for my "comment" to be approved also. :uh:
> *


I just left one so we'll see if it goes through


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 12:06 PM~17178965
> *I just left one so we'll see if it goes through
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

God bless whoever died. Whoever did that is making us look bad. I left a comment aswell. As soon as something happens they always blame us hispanic people. Some of these people are some fucksticks. And whoever did the shooting if they roll with a car club they need to be banned forever. :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 02:32 PM~17180208
> *God bless whoever died. Whoever did that is making us look bad. I left a comment aswell. As soon as something happens they always blame us hispanic people. Some of these people are some fucksticks. And whoever did the shooting if they roll with a car club they need to be banned forever.  :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LINK TO THE ARTICLE


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

See you fuckers next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 13 2010, 03:12 PM~17180632
> *See you fuckers next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 03:19 PM~17180735
> *:biggrin:
> *


Crown again?? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 13 2010, 03:30 PM~17180840
> *Crown again??  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


No drinking for me bro I'll be driving


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 01:45 PM~17180329
> *LINK TO THE ARTICLE
> *


http://www.kktv.com/home/headlines/90717129.html


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How was work Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RIP 




Damn another negative image we don't need 
Well it's up to us to create a positive one and it starts with each one of us.
Whether it be not giving an officer that pulled you over a hard time,to a charity event put on to help the community.
We need to be the positive influences and images the public sees instead of the gang members.
I'm sure there are alot of people bliss to the fact of what an actual lowrider is.
Movies and videos portray us to be gang members and thugs,it's up to each one of us to change that.
Sorry just my 2 pennies :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 06:14 PM~17182611
> *How was work Mr. Roy
> *


Great homie,alot of learning but I'm getting it :biggrin: 
How you been dog?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2010, 05:21 PM~17182687
> *RIP
> Damn another negative image we don't need
> Well it's up to us to create a positive one and it starts with each one of us.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2010, 05:22 PM~17182700
> *Great homie,alot of learning but I'm getting it :biggrin:
> How you been dog?
> *


I'm GooD Just chillin


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado?!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone kno a place in pueblo that has batteries for a reasonable price? I'd like 950 cca or better. Let me know. I'm only in town a couple days and need them ASAP


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2010, 06:21 PM~17182687
> *RIP
> Damn another negative image we don't need
> Well it's up to us to create a positive one and it starts with each one of us.
> ...


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 13 2010, 08:11 PM~17183967
> *Anyone kno a place in pueblo that has batteries for a reasonable price?  I'd like 950 cca or better. Let me know.  I'm only in town a couple days and need them ASAP
> *


You forgot to mention that you want them for hydraulics so your probably gonna want group 31s as well


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!! :cheesy: :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 08:03 PM~17184593
> *You forgot to mention that you want them for hydraulics so your probably gonna want group 31s as well
> *


and how many the more the cheaper in most cases..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *


damn you need to wear a condom hahahaha j/k congrats on the new baby


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17184643
> *and how many the more the cheaper in most cases..
> *


He needs 6 of them


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *


congrats ......!!!!!!! :wow: 5th man im going crazy with just 1 lol welcome new ruthless roller!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *


congrats brotha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17184660
> *congrats ......!!!!!!! :wow: 5th man im going crazy with just 1 lol  welcome new ruthless roller!!
> *


I have 1 only as well and I'll probably stay that way :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17184650
> *He needs 6 of them
> *


he could have stopped in at Sams Hydraulics on his way through I think the last time i got interstates last year it costed me 90 each my price,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

kinda slow in here tonight ,,,, eh?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats homie to you and yours to the new addition! Always a blessing homie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

got my airride setup today from a homie that was selling it from california from LAYITLOW


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 08:03 PM~17184593
> *You forgot to mention that you want them for hydraulics so your probably gonna want group 31s as well
> *


oh yea. What he said :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*I SET UP THE ROOMS FOR THE ALBUQUERQUE MAY 2ND SHOW, THEY ARE GOING TO SEND ME THE CONTRACT TOMORROW MORNING. THE HOTEL IS THE HAMPTON INN AND THE RATE IS $ 69.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY,SATURDAY AND SUNDAY! I WILL HAVE THE NUMBER AND CODE BY NOON TOMORROW SO EVERYONE CAN BOOK THEIR ROOMS. ANY ONE CAN USE THE DISCOUNT NO MATTER WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM.PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY THE WEEKEND! HOPE EVERYBODY IS READY TO GO LIVE! 505 STYLE!! HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 13 2010, 08:18 PM~17184813
> *he could have stopped in at Sams Hydraulics on his way through I think the last time i got interstates last year it costed me 90 each my price,
> *


Damn now u tell me :biggrin: 

Naw but I need 6 before Friday


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17184644
> *damn you need to wear a condom hahahaha j/k congrats on the new baby
> *


yea right


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 13 2010, 09:33 PM~17185043
> *Congrats homie to you and yours to the new addition! Always a blessing homie!
> *


Thank you


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17184841
> *Congrats :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17184660
> *congrats ......!!!!!!! :wow: 5th man im going crazy with just 1 lol  welcome new ruthless roller!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17184605
> *Well LIL and CO we have another RUTHLESS roller my wife just gave birth to as 8lb 13oz 20 and a half inches beautiful baby girl!!!!  :cheesy:  :angel: P.S. that makes my fifth daughter hno: LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: congrats homie! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17184665
> *congrats brotha
> *


gracias


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up co any one looking 4 sum 13s


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

calling all Hopperz and show cars. hey co riderz may 2 cinco de mayo car show and hop contest and if u got a dancer bring it hop will be on site. hit me up if u got any ? i got pre-entry from in hand if you need some


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:13 AM~17178034
> *damm that sucks... rip to the people hurt... we got to keep pushin throught the neg. talk show them we can do this with no drama ...
> *


if they map quest the address u can c a brown lowrider in front of house might b it!dumb ass cops quick to stereo type....


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

sup ty


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17185911
> *sup ty
> *


sup mac :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good all.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17185873
> *calling all Hopperz  and show cars. hey co riderz may 2 cinco de mayo car show and hop contest and if u got a dancer bring it hop will be on site. hit me up if u got any ? i got pre-entry from in hand if you need some
> *


wat up


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 10:42 PM~17185928
> *What's good all.
> *


nada and u


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 13 2010, 10:43 PM~17185939
> *wat up
> *


wat up big E


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17185926
> *sup mac :biggrin:
> *


chillen... catchin up on LIL


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 09:44 PM~17185952
> *wat up big E
> *


shit just got workin on the cutty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 13 2010, 09:18 PM~17184813
> *he could have stopped in at Sams Hydraulics on his way through I think the last time i got interstates last year it costed me 90 each my price,
> *


damn they went up but what hasn't I guess


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 13 2010, 10:46 PM~17185965
> *shit just got workin on the cutty
> *


cool what u doing to it now


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 10:45 PM~17185954
> *chillen... catchin up on LIL
> *


hows d car comming we need to talk soon


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17185965
> *shit just got workin on the cutty
> *


Yo what up :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good chapo


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 09:55 PM~17186078
> *wuz good chapo
> *


shit bouts to go to sleep


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

cool me to


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17186024
> *hows d car comming we need to talk soon
> *


didnt get to work on my 64 today.. busy spraying the vert


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17186186
> *didnt get to work on my 64 today.. busy spraying the vert
> *


what vert


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 10:05 PM~17186196
> *what vert
> *


one of the caddys... got my airride kit 2day


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up homies


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good homie


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17186221
> *Whats up homies
> *


what up Dom


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17186213
> *one of the caddys...  got my airride kit 2day
> *


ya i saw that when u gonna put them in and did that guy finish his part on da motor


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17186226
> *wuz good homie
> *


Jus workin the graveyard shift :420: How you homies doin down there in the springs


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 13 2010, 10:09 PM~17186240
> *what up Dom
> *


What up chris, how u doin homie. Thanx for helpin out my cuzz with his flyers


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 13 2010, 11:11 PM~17186271
> *Jus workin the graveyard shift :420:  How you homies doin down there in the springs
> *


we doing good what bout you u guyz comming donw on da 24th


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 13 2010, 07:09 AM~17177105
> *Colorado Springs Police police confirm one person is dead in a shooting on the southeast side of the city. Police say it could be gang-related.
> 
> Police say another victim is in the hospital in serious condition.
> ...


WAIT TILL THEY SEE ME CRUISING IN MY U.S. ARMY UNIFORM AND THAT SHIT HAPPEN NEAR MY HOUSE ROY BET YOU HAPPY YOU MOVED OUT OF THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY TO THAT LO LO COULD OF BEEN CRUISING BY TO AND THAT SHIT HAPPEN YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY "WRONG PLACE AT THE WRONG TIME" JUST MY .02 CENTS :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 14 2010, 01:48 AM~17187286
> *WAIT TILL THEY SEE ME CRUISING IN MY U.S. ARMY UNIFORM AND THAT SHIT HAPPEN NEAR MY HOUSE ROY BET YOU HAPPY YOU MOVED OUT OF THERE :biggrin:
> *


LOL yeah it was like lil Compton where I lived lol.There would be cars that was left on my street sitting on block and shit.It's slow and quite up here but that is kinda a nice change :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO... Congrats Raider Hater and Ruthless!!! another ryder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 AM~17188179
> *Whutz Good CO... Congrats Raider Hater and Ruthless!!! another ryder!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 AM~17188179
> *Whutz Good CO... Congrats Raider Hater and Ruthless!!! another ryder!!!  :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks like the Club is growin!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 14 2010, 12:02 PM~17190390
> *X2!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like the Club is growin!!!!!
> *


X2
Checking in from work....What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2010, 12:03 PM~17190398
> *X2
> Checking in from work....What up Colorado :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Scooter9495*


What up Bro!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 14 2010, 12:02 PM~17190390
> *X2!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like the Club is growin!!!!!
> *


Slowly but surely we are growing! :biggrin: :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

To Ivan and Roy who tease me because of all the red I wear I bought me a beach cruiser and I purchased this one just for you guys :biggrin: I'll take an actual pic when I get my Camera back.It's a Schwinn 26"


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 13 2010, 10:13 PM~17186286
> *What up chris, how u doin homie. Thanx for helpin out my cuzz with his flyers
> *


No worries anytime!! Graves suck take it easy homie


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up co what's good dam


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HOTEL INFO FOR MAY 2ND SHOW ALBUQUERQUE, NM

HAMPTON INN
2300 CARLISLE NE
ALBUQUERQUE,NM 87110
(505) 833-3700

ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
CHECK INFRIDAY APRIL 30 - CHECK OUT MONDAY MAY 3
GROUP CODE: ROLLERZ ONLY

CALL AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THE CUT OFF DATE IS APRIL 25TH AND ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO USE THIS DEAL.
PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY NEXT WEEK.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS JUST CALL ME.*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 14 2010, 04:14 PM~17192760
> *HOTEL INFO FOR MAY 2ND SHOW ALBUQUERQUE, NM
> 
> HAMPTON INN
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 03:04 PM~17192057
> *To Ivan and Roy who tease me because of all the red I wear I bought me a beach cruiser and I purchased this one just for you guys :biggrin: I'll take an actual pic when I get my Camera back.It's a Schwinn 26"
> 
> 
> ...


youll end up painting it red before you know it


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 02:04 PM~17192057
> *To Ivan and Roy who tease me because of all the red I wear I bought me a beach cruiser and I purchased this one just for you guys :biggrin: I'll take an actual pic when I get my Camera back.It's a Schwinn 26"
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BIKE LOOKS BIG :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 14 2010, 06:41 PM~17194263
> *youll end up painting it red before you know it
> *


hahahahaha na I'll do a drive by on it the next day I'll be sporting all red and they'll never know it was me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 14 2010, 07:28 PM~17194728
> *THAT BIKE LOOKS BIG :wow:
> *


It's a 26" and I rolled up to work on it with my chuck taylors on and I could of swore I seen a couple of the guys from work tuck thier chain in before I rolled up :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17194834
> *It's a 26" and I rolled up to work on it with my chuck taylors on and I could of swore I seen a couple of the guys from work tuck thier chain in before I rolled up :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: MY WIFE SAID I LOOKED LIKE D-BO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 14 2010, 07:47 PM~17194938
> *:biggrin: MY WIFE SAID I LOOKED LIKE D-BO TOO :biggrin:
> *


you can borrow my bike and punk some fools and we'll split it :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

What up homies, another nice day out


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17194834
> *It's a 26" and I rolled up to work on it with my chuck taylors on and I could of swore I seen a couple of the guys from work tuck thier chain in before I rolled up :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

waz up. wish we had the low lows up and ready



> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 14 2010, 08:31 PM~17196497
> *What up homies, another nice day out
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17197157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know how Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee doooooooooooo it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 10:20 PM~17197381
> *You know how Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee doooooooooooo it :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17197829
> *:yes:
> *


Whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17197891
> *Whats good Roy?
> *


Not mush doggie just getting back from WTW 
What's good on your lado perro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2010, 11:08 PM~17198007
> *Not mush doggie just getting back from WTW
> What's good on your lado perro?
> *


I dropped off my daughters pedal car at Georges up in Pueblo and it's getting pinstriped and gold leafed :biggrin: My other club homie with the 48 truck is getting his ride pinstriped and silver leafed and a couple of other things are getting done so it's good :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Apr 14 2010, 09:11 PM~17197243
> *waz up. wish we had the low lows up and ready
> *


yeah i hear that, quality takes time


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Apr 14 2010, 09:11 PM~17197243
> *waz up. wish we had the low lows up and ready
> *


Was up homie, im ready to hook up that rack, im off this weekend


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:13 PM~17198054
> *I dropped off my daughters pedal car at Georges up in Pueblo and it's getting pinstriped and gold leafed :biggrin: My other club homie with the 48 truck is getting his ride pinstriped and silver leafed and a couple of other things are getting done so it's good :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like you guys are putting in work dog :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 15 2010, 01:33 AM~17198964
> *:wave:  :wave: WRINKLES PASSING THRU
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 15 2010, 12:20 AM~17198605
> *
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Out haveing fun yesterday.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Apr 15 2010, 09:17 AM~17200263
> *Out haveing fun yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up Co


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Apr 15 2010, 08:17 AM~17200263
> *Out haveing fun yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Apr 15 2010, 09:17 AM~17200263
> *Out haveing fun yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:31 PM~17202439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you worked for the ljpd ??????


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:31 PM~17202439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a CLASSIC pic right here!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 12:31 PM~17202439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT COURSE FOR YOU TO LEARN HOW TO RIDE THAT BEACH CRUIZER? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2010, 02:24 PM~17202949
> *I didn't know you worked for the ljpd ??????
> *


naww I had the cop take the pic then I gave him the bird :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17203077
> *IS THAT COURSE FOR YOU TO LEARN HOW TO RIDE THAT BEACH CRUIZER? :biggrin:
> *


na we did a driver safety corse and got to tear a little ass up in the cop cars today :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

What up Cipi??See you next saturday right?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:31 PM~17202439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at ya! LOL LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 02:54 PM~17203260
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> What up Cipi??See you next saturday right?? :biggrin:
> *


Just fuckin around at work! Ya ill be there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 15 2010, 02:56 PM~17203284
> *Right back at ya! LOL LOL LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 15 2010, 02:56 PM~17203284
> *Right back at ya! LOL LOL LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Post sum pics of you ladies doin some burnouts in your cop cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 15 2010, 04:50 PM~17204355
> *Post sum pics of you ladies doin some burnouts in your cop cars
> *


and who might I add would have taken those pics if we were doing the burnouts??Don't hate


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here ya go then here is a couple of pics of other guys tearing up the track and a couple of me behind the wheel


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17204879
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 15 2010, 06:05 PM~17205084
> *whats up fes
> *


not much... whut you been up to?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

finished the airbags yesterday and now puttin mo's ride back together... gonna be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2010, 05:14 PM~17205193
> *not much... whut you been up to?
> *


just been workinga grip again breaking hearts and leavin drag marks lol


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 15 2010, 05:16 PM~17205215
> *finished the airbags yesterday and now puttin mo's ride back together... gonna be delivered tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 15 2010, 05:17 PM~17205226
> *looks good bro!!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 15 2010, 06:16 PM~17205215
> *finished the airbags yesterday and now puttin mo's ride back together... gonna be delivered tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 15 2010, 06:16 PM~17205216
> *just been workinga grip again breaking hearts and leavin drag marks lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody got any subs that bump hard? Hit me up if you do or know anybody selling some cheap.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

seen this in da hood today :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And here be mah Company ride....Don't hate :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 08:36 PM~17206641
> *seen this in da hood today :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


some hood that looks like a culdasac :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

damn almost as cool as a vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:39 PM~17206684
> *some hood that looks like a culdasac :biggrin:
> *


In deez parts of dah hood we call dat a *Dead End*
If us white folk don't know you and you get caught slippin,Ole Right eye Reggie
from across the street will let youz know why we call it a *Dead *End.
hno:


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 15 2010, 08:40 PM~17206699
> *damn almost as cool as a vert
> *


wait til I throw on da spinning hubcappers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 08:45 PM~17206762
> *In deez parts of dah hood we call dat a Dead End
> If us white folk don't know you and you get caught slippin,Ole Right eye Reggie
> from across the street will let youz know why we call it a Dead End.
> ...


so your saying it's a ******* village?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:07 PM~17207019
> *so your saying it's a ******* village?
> *


Nah they only call him Right Eye Reggie cause after he turned 81 his cataracts affected his seeing in his left eye causing him to go blind.









And the y call it a Dead End because and shit happening here. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17207065
> *Nah they only call him Right Eye Reggie cause after he turned 81 his cataracts affected his seeing in his left eye causing him to go blind.
> And the y call it a Dead End because and shit happening here. :biggrin:
> *


Bullshit when you moved in they brought yo ass a bread basket you ol country club ass ma fuckka :cheesy:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

WUD UP 3$UM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:27 PM~17207250
> *Bullshit when you moved in they brought yo ass a bread basket you ol country club ass ma fuckka :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
They did give me chocolates though :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17207587
> *wuz good roy
> *


Not much bro just trying to get this Bounce House thing going...you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 09:52 PM~17207548
> *:biggrin:
> They did give me chocolates though :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha I knew it :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up homies :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 15 2010, 10:50 PM~17208355
> *Whats up homies :wave:
> *


Not much whats good in Denver?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 09:13 PM~17207808
> *Not much bro just trying to get this Bounce House thing going...you?
> *


so...whatcha wanna do?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up roy long time no chat homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:04 PM~17208511
> *Not much whats good in Denver?
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD UP HERE,HOW ARE THINGS DOWN SOUTH, PROBABLY SEE YOU HOMIES NEXT WEEK @ THE KICKBACK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 15 2010, 11:15 PM~17208664
> *EVERYTHING IS GOOD UP HERE,HOW ARE THINGS DOWN SOUTH, PROBABLY SEE YOU HOMIES NEXT WEEK @ THE KICKBACK
> *


Sounds good is Denver bringing any rides or is everybody up that way gonna caravan this way?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17208701
> *
> *


Long time no talk to bro since you switched to days and I"m still nights we dont' cross paths much


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17208692
> *Sounds good is Denver bringing any rides or is everybody up that way gonna caravan this way?
> *


THERE WILL BE SOME RIDES & A COUPLE OF HOPPERS, SOME OF US GONNA CARAVAN, BY THE WAY HOMIE MY NAME IS DOMINIC


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17208715
> *Long time no talk to bro since you switched to days and I"m still nights we dont' cross paths much
> *



How you been cousin? Yea, the day shift is keepin me busy. I'm getting ready to call it a night so I can start all over again in the morning! You going to the kick back?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 15 2010, 11:20 PM~17208750
> *THERE WILL BE SOME RIDES & A COUPLE OF HOPPERS, SOME OF US GONNA CARAVAN, BY THE WAY HOMIE MY NAME IS DOMINIC
> *


sounds good I"m Larry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 15 2010, 11:20 PM~17208750
> *THERE WILL BE SOME RIDES & A COUPLE OF HOPPERS, SOME OF US GONNA CARAVAN, BY THE WAY HOMIE MY NAME IS DOMINIC
> *



Any word on when and where everyone is meeting at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 11:21 PM~17208758
> *How you been cousin? Yea, the day shift is keepin me busy. I'm getting ready to call it a night so I can start all over again in the morning! You going to the kick back?
> *


I'll be there bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 11:22 PM~17208771
> *I'll be there bro
> *


:thumbsup: lookin forward to seeing the drop top!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 11:24 PM~17208811
> *:thumbsup: lookin forward to seeing the drop top!
> *


 hows the setup going in the cutty?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 11:27 PM~17208857
> * hows the setup going in the cutty?
> *


Eh...more then likely will only be two pumped for the kick back. Spent most of the time redoing the interior of the car since all the paint was peelin...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 10:32 PM~17208902
> *Eh...more then likely will only be two pumped for the kick back. Spent most of the time redoing the interior of the car since all the paint was peelin...
> *


what up Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17208547
> *so...whatcha wanna do?
> *


I'll call you tomorrow bro,I get off early


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 10:42 PM~17209009
> *I'll call you tomorrow bro,I get off early
> *


cool


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 10:22 PM~17208769
> *Any word on when and where everyone is meeting at?
> *


we talked about meeting at 8a at 6th and feds.. then meeting with the giys from lugnnuts on i25 south at lincoln.. i think we leaving at 9a from 6th and feds


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 15 2010, 11:12 PM~17208635
> *what up roy long time no chat homie :biggrin:
> *


What up John :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 16 2010, 12:49 AM~17209510
> *we talked about meeting at 8a at 6th and feds.. then meeting with the giys from lugnnuts on i25 south at lincoln.. i think we leaving at 9a from 6th and feds
> *


Cool...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 09:46 AM~17211472
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Wut up mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17211531
> *Wut up mayne!  :biggrin:
> *


shit chillin'!!! Whut up w/ u??? ready for the 24th?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 10:11 AM~17211672
> *shit chillin'!!! Whut up w/ u??? ready for the 24th?
> *


No, gettin there hno: I may have somethin. . . .i may not :happysad: 
Hows bouts yous?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats good every1 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 16 2010, 10:16 AM~17211728
> *No, gettin there  hno:  I may have somethin. . . .i may not  :happysad:
> Hows bouts yous?
> *


I'll have something there!!! but you know it aint about that!!! Just come down and kick it!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up fes :wave:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 16 2010, 09:22 AM~17211770
> *Whats good every1 :thumbsup:
> *


go get us some micky d's fool
ill pay


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 16 2010, 10:23 AM~17211787
> *what up fes :wave:
> *


Whutz Good John!!! Sorry you can't make it Saturday, but me and Roll'n and a couple of us are gonna try to be up there on Sunday too!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 10:25 AM~17211802
> *Whutz Good John!!! Sorry you can't make it Saturday, but me and Roll'n and a couple of us are gonna try to be up there on Sunday too!!!
> *



:yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 16 2010, 10:33 AM~17211865
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: whutz good for tonight???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 10:46 AM~17211960
> *:wave: whutz good for tonight???
> *



Whutz good Homie!!! Whatever works bro..you got the kidz cuz I got my little one.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *curiousdos*

What up Chris :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 16 2010, 11:01 AM~17212072
> *Whutz good Homie!!! Whatever works bro..you got the kidz cuz I got my little one.
> *


Nah I don't have da lil' ones tonight...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 11:02 AM~17212079
> *Nah I don't have da lil' ones tonight...
> *



Well let me know whats up...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 16 2010, 11:03 AM~17212086
> *Well let me know whats up...
> *


  I will!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 11:07 AM~17212131
> * I will!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2010, 11:32 PM~17208902
> *Eh...more then likely will only be two pumped for the kick back. Spent most of the time redoing the interior of the car since all the paint was peelin...
> *


Hell that'll work so are you gonna be pretty busy on the car all next week?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 10:22 AM~17211781
> *I'll have something there!!! but you know it aint about that!!! Just come down and kick it!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Thats wuts up! I know but i dont want to be the only one on some 20's instead of tens! :biggrin: Its gonna be sick either way! Cant wait to see wut you guys bring out!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 16 2010, 12:03 PM~17212587
> *Thats wuts up! I know but i dont want to be the only one on some 20's instead of tens!  :biggrin:  Its gonna be sick either way! Cant wait to see wut you guys bring out!
> *


 :biggrin: I keep them clean though!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 12:05 PM~17212605
> *:biggrin: I keep them clean though!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 16 2010, 12:03 PM~17212587
> *Thats wuts up! I know but i dont want to be the only one on some 20's instead of tens!  :biggrin:  Its gonna be sick either way! Cant wait to see wut you guys bring out!
> *


I told my homie to bring his truck on 20s but he said he isn't finished with it I told him it looks clean but he wanted to change the grill and shit but hasn't yet.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 16 2010, 12:29 PM~17212838
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17213158
> *I told my homie to bring his truck on 20s but he said he isn't finished with it I told him it looks clean but he wanted to change the grill and shit but hasn't yet.
> *


Thats cool. I figure if worse comes to worse atleast my truck is low. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know it's a week away but does anybody have a weather forcast for the 24th?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 03:21 PM~17214060
> *I know it's a week away but does anybody have a weather forcast for the 24th?
> *


It's always changing :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2010, 04:13 PM~17214469
> *It's always changing :dunno:
> *


I hope it changes for the better because the way it's going it's not looking good


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats uo homies, i hope its warm next weekend


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

my new welder, time to put in work


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 16 2010, 03:54 PM~17214861
> *my new welder, time to put in work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 16 2010, 04:54 PM~17214861
> *my new welder, time to put in work
> 
> 
> ...


  do the damn thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like itz gonna rain!!! As long as it don't snow, im ridin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2010, 05:06 PM~17214972
> *looks like itz gonna rain!!! As long as it don't snow, im ridin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2010, 05:07 PM~17214986
> *X100
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's still 8 days out it all depends on the way the weather hits those mountains
I say it's gonna be nice :thumbsup:
And I yust forked over alot of cash on the jumper and port o let
:happysad:
Thanks again Chris and Citywide for the help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 16 2010, 04:54 PM~17214861
> *my new welder, time to put in work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

bought my son a 50cc dirt bike his friends are racing motocross well see if he gets into it. that boy will be doing yard work all summer now.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lil buma's taylor tot stroller.... almost done.. :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2010, 06:16 AM~17210438
> *What up John :wave:
> *


JUST WORK ALL THE TIME HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DO ROY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 16 2010, 07:00 PM~17215855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 16 2010, 07:00 PM~17215855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good C0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi+Apr 16 2010, 07:00 PM~17215855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same bro plus trying to get this get together crackin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 16 2010, 07:23 PM~17216021
> *wuz good C0
> *


What up Ty how mush is pre-reg for Cinco bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17212280
> *Hell that'll work so are you gonna be pretty busy on the car all next week?
> *



Yea, I will be pretty busy next week. If everything works out, I may be pulling some over nighters to get a 2nd car finished but just playin it by ear now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2010, 08:01 PM~17216346
> *Yea, I will be pretty busy next week. If everything works out, I may be pulling some over nighters to get a 2nd car finished but just playin it by ear now.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 you got another ride or helping someone else


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17216448
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 you got another ride or helping someone else
> *


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17216448
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 you got another ride or helping someone else
> *



Helping someone else...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17216703
> *Helping someone else...
> *


Let me know if you need help I'll come thru and help where I can


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2010, 08:48 PM~17216703
> *Helping someone else...
> *


coo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 16 2010, 08:57 PM~17216759
> *Let me know if you need help I'll come thru and help where I can
> *


Ditto homie. I only work Thursday and Friday next week.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2010, 08:57 PM~17216762
> *coo
> *


X3


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was outside drinking a beer and cleaning up my interior a bit getting it ready for the 24th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2010, 05:17 PM~17215092
> *It's still 8 days out it all depends on the way the weather hits those mountains
> I say it's gonna be nice :thumbsup:
> And I yust forked over alot of cash on the jumper and port o let
> ...


rain or shine if it's on I'm going you backed us up in the past even with bad weather


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 01:14 AM~17218844
> *I was outside drinking a beer and cleaning up my interior a bit getting it ready for the 24th
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely clean!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

my grill on my 51 is broke.. i believe its pop metal.. does anyone know anybody with the right welder that could fix it


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 06:59 AM~17219737
> *my grill on my 51 is broke.. i believe its pop metal.. does anyone know anybody with the right welder that could fix it
> *


i thing you would need tig, my homie has a welding shop up here,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good COLORADO!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 09:10 AM~17220420
> *i thing you would need tig, my homie has a welding shop up here,
> *


ya i think your right... need to get it fixed asap.. maybe i can get his #


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2010, 09:24 AM~17220513
> *Whutz Good COLORADO!!!
> *


suup brotha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 10:27 AM~17220536
> *suup brotha
> *


Shit, sorry I didn't stop by the Fox & Hound we had jus' left the movie theater right next to it but the girl was tired!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver+Apr 15 2010, 09:17 AM~17200263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2010, 09:31 AM~17220564
> *Shit, sorry I didn't stop by the Fox & Hound we had jus' left the movie theater right next to it but the girl was tired!!!!
> *


its all good bro... i shoulda went to the movies also cause im feeling it today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17220895
> *its all good bro... i shoulda went to the movies also cause im feeling it today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1696155245.html
:0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 01:14 AM~17218844
> *I was outside drinking a beer and cleaning up my interior a bit getting it ready for the 24th
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is bad!  

Wut up CO!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 12:15 PM~17221268
> *What's up coloRadO
> *


What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 10:45 AM~17220678
> *NIce ...paint looks killer :thumbsup:
> I miss 3 wheeling
> :wow:
> ...


Not to much money homie just buying stuff I want. I ride bikes alot with my daughter and that little 20" freestyle bike was killing me and my ass :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 17 2010, 12:12 PM~17221256
> *That thing is bad!
> 
> Wut up CO!!
> *


thanx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 12:11 PM~17221248
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1696155245.html
> :0
> *


looks like the one from pueblo with a gang of rust but I could be wrong


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 03:56 PM~17222228
> *Not to much money homie just buying stuff I want. I ride bikes alot with my daughter and that little 20" freestyle bike was killing me and my ass :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 04:16 PM~17222324
> *Oh ok
> *


I've been riding it to work as well :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17222343
> *I've been riding it to work as well :biggrin:
> *


Nice....you getting ready for beer season or gwat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 04:23 PM~17222356
> *Nice....you getting ready for beer season or gwat?
> *


na just trying to save any loot I can


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 04:25 PM~17222363
> *na just trying to save any loot I can
> *


Yeah I can't wait to start driving the company car home soon.
The truck eats a shitload of gas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 04:26 PM~17222371
> *Yeah I can't wait to start driving the company car home soon.
> The truck eats a shitload of gas
> *


Hell yeah that'll be good to use there gas to make your money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 04:29 PM~17222380
> *Hell yeah that'll be good to use there gas to make your money
> *


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 04:31 PM~17222385
> *:yes:
> *


You'd be able to make it rain with all that gas money your saving


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 04:37 PM~17222416
> *You'd be able to make it rain with all that gas money your saving
> *


makes up for the lower pay a lil but definately not where I was 
but it's work :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up killarado :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17222465
> *wat up killarado :x:
> *


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys hopefully this rin stops by next weekend. :x:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17222753
> *Wut up guys hopefully this RAIN stops by next weekend.  :x:
> *


Sorry I meant rain!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.






We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.

So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what once was. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. 

We are your motivation, we are your escape, and we are creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they are more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them.

We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. 

The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. 

When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together.

For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments. 

Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… 

We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. 

Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they are to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. 

We understand the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we are a car club… Are you?

This is dedicated to what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by that??I like what was said in this piece it's real and what should be.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:18 PM~17222898
> *What do you mean by that??I like what was said in this piece it's real and what should be.
> *


I just mean maybe I should expect that when looking for a club, because I have never experienced it before.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:20 PM~17222905
> *I just mean maybe I should expect that when looking for a club, because I have never experienced it before.
> *


It's a good feeling :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:22 PM~17222920
> *It's a good feeling :biggrin:
> *


I bet :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:22 PM~17222923
> *I bet :happysad:
> *


I try to keep in touch with the guys and our newest member has brought me into it even more I can say that I did learn from a new guy in the club but not a new guy to lowriding. I try to see how everyone is doing and try to help and give them space when it is needed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17222942
> *I try to keep in touch with the guys and our newest member has brought me into it even more I can say that I did learn from a new guy in the club but not a new guy to lowriding. I try to see how everyone is doing and try to help and give them space when it is needed.
> *


:thumbsup:
You guys are a great example of a model club


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17222465
> *wat up killarado :x:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:28 PM~17222951
> *:thumbsup:
> You guys are a great example of a model club
> *


we try to be and like I told our newest member when he was thinking of joining. We want to make sure he was right for us and us for him. When his probationary period came up I asked him if he was still interested and he glady said yes. I told him your no longer rolling with us but are a part of us and it's his club just as much as it is mine.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


REAL TALK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


that is some real shit, much respect


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 06:30 PM~17222973
> *that is some real shit, much respect
> *


Whut Up Dominic??? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...



Well put!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2010, 05:30 PM~17222972
> *REAL TALK!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thats whats up fes, how u doing homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fawkin weather better stop by Saurday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My pinstripe and gold leaf came out pretty good on my pedal car I"m gonna try and start putting it together tonight so I"ll post pics soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:30 PM~17222971
> *we try to be and like I told our newest member when he was thinking of joining. We want to make sure he was right for us and us for him. When his probationary period came up I asked him if he was still interested and he glady said yes. I told him your no longer rolling with us but are a part of us and it's his club just as much as it is mine.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 05:33 PM~17223009
> *fawkin weather better stop by Saurday
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:33 PM~17223009
> *fawkin weather better stop by Saurday
> *


It was cool here today but then got pretty decent and no rain so far today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 06:32 PM~17222999
> *thats whats up fes, how u doing homie
> *


Im good homie, how you been??? I dont remember if I asked you but are you coming down next weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17223024
> *It was cool here today but then got pretty decent and no rain so far today.
> *


It's been nasty here all day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17223042
> *It's been nasty here all day
> *


what rain?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2010, 05:35 PM~17223029
> *Im good homie, how you been??? I dont remember if I asked you but are you coming down next weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah so far, i think i will put my 13's on my 06 impala. jk :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:37 PM~17223051
> *what rain?
> *


Nasty mist all day with alot of fog, then rain,now it's barely clearing up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:39 PM~17223068
> *Nasty mist all day with alot of fog, then rain,now it's barely clearing up
> *


whats the temp?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:41 PM~17223076
> *whats the temp?
> *


43


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

By friday you'll be singing this :biggrin: think positive


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 05:41 PM~17223080
> *WHAT UP CO!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:42 PM~17223087
> *43
> *


burrrrr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:42 PM~17223091
> *By friday you'll be singing this :biggrin: think positive
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17223103
> *I hope so :biggrin:
> *


I read the tarot cards and it reads that way :0 :0 call cleo if you don't believe me :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:45 PM~17223129
> *I read the tarot cards and it reads that way :0  :0 call cleo if you don't believe me :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I member dat bish :rofl:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 17 2010, 06:42 PM~17223093
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP! GOT ANOTHER BIKE JOB FROM CALI TODAY! GONNA START ON 'EM MONDAY ALONG WITH THE CADDY SO I MAY HAVE LUIS MULTI-TASK!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 05:41 PM~17223080
> *WHAT UP CO!!!!!!!
> *


whats up homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

pulled my car out of the garage finally


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:47 PM~17223147
> *pulled my car out of the garage finally
> 
> 
> ...


cleo says your gonna catch an arm bar and give that 4 to me :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 06:47 PM~17223143
> *whats up homie
> *


NADDA JUST STOPPING IN TO CHECK OUT WHAT THE HOMIE'S ARE TALKING BOUT! MAN THE WEATHER IN PUEBLO SUCKS TOO


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 05:47 PM~17223147
> *pulled my car out of the garage finally
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17223140
> *WHAT UP! GOT ANOTHER BIKE JOB FROM CALI TODAY! GONNA START ON 'EM MONDAY ALONG WITH THE CADDY SO I MAY HAVE LUIS MULTI-TASK!
> *


4RM THE SAME HOMIE R WHAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A nice 50 delux is on Mechum right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:47 PM~17223147
> *pulled my car out of the garage finally
> 
> 
> ...


I like that truck in the background better :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:48 PM~17223153
> *cleo says your gonna catch an arm bar and give that 4 to me :biggrin:
> *


you dont need it you have a 59 you baller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17223175
> *A nice 50 delux is on Mechum right now
> *


link?? I seen a decent one in a town like 22 miles east of me yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17223186
> *you dont need it you have a 59 you baller
> *


I've not needed a punch in the face before and I still got one :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:51 PM~17223182
> *I like that truck in the background better :cheesy:
> *


thats cuz its a chevy and not a f150


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17223174
> *4RM THE SAME HOMIE R WHAT
> *


YUP MY HOMIE D SOLD ME ANOTHER JOB FROM HIS BOY IN CALI. DUDE JUST MAILED THE TINS AND $ AND SOME IDEA OF WHAT HE WANT'S SO I'M GONNA DELIVER ON THIS ONE! FOR SURE! IF THEY DIG IT GONNA HAVE LIKE 2 MORE SETS TO DO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 06:38 PM~17223054
> *yeah so far, i think i will put my 13's on my 06 impala.  jk  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17223194
> *I've not needed a punch in the face before and I still got one :biggrin:
> *


i doubt youve ever been punched in the face Larry youre too cool of a guy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17223195
> *thats cuz its a chevy and not a f150
> *


Nah I'd just sell it and buy my next dream car and fix it up :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 05:53 PM~17223196
> *YUP MY HOMIE D SOLD ME ANOTHER JOB FROM HIS BOY IN CALI. DUDE JUST MAILED THE TINS AND $ AND SOME IDEA OF WHAT HE WANT'S SO I'M GONNA DELIVER ON THIS ONE! FOR SURE! IF THEY DIG IT GONNA HAVE LIKE 2 MORE SETS TO DO
> *


KU DID THAT OTHER HOMIE GIVE THE CASH 4 THIS CADI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:54 PM~17223202
> *i doubt youve ever been punched in the face Larry youre too cool of a guy
> *


thanx I appreciate that or wait was that a sarcastic comment?? :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 06:47 PM~17223147
> *pulled my car out of the garage finally
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:54 PM~17223207
> *Nah I'd just sell it and buy my next dream car and fix it up :biggrin:
> *


What the chevy??that ford will get you a skate board with no wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 17 2010, 06:54 PM~17223208
> *KU DID THAT OTHER HOMIE GIVE THE CASH 4 THIS CADI
> *


NAH HE CALLED ME FRI. AND TOLD ME THEY GOT THE CHECK AND WERE GONNA GET AT US WITH THE $


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 06:57 PM~17223232
> *NAH HE CALLED ME FRI. AND TOLD ME THEY GOT THE CHECK AND WERE GONNA GET AT US WITH THE $
> *


So you paint??any pics of your work?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 05:57 PM~17223232
> *NAH HE CALLED ME FRI. AND TOLD ME THEY GOT THE CHECK AND WERE GONNA GET AT US WITH THE $
> *


KU WHTS THE IDEAS 4 THE TINS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:57 PM~17223227
> *What the chevy??that ford will get you a skate board with no wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:00 PM~17223249
> *:uh:
> *


jus kiddin that ford is worth more than my old chevy truck  I was poking fun because you sell everything Roy :cheesy: oh no **** on the poking


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 06:58 PM~17223241
> *So you paint??any pics of your work?
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 03:15 PM~17222036
> *What up Chuck :wave:
> *



just hangin out and you ROy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:02 PM~17223276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I like the bike too


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 06:02 PM~17223276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLAMES LOOK GOOD HA :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:02 PM~17223276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that at freds shop


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 17 2010, 06:58 PM~17223242
> *KU WHTS THE IDEAS 4 THE TINS
> *


DUDE SENT ME SOME PICS I'LL SHOW YOU MONDAY. GONNA GO WITH COLBALT OR ORIENTAL BLUE, SILVER SOLID FLAKE, AND HE WANT'S SCALES WORKED IN. BUT YOU GOTTA SEE THE TINS MAN THEY ARE SMALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 06:04 PM~17223308
> *DUDE SENT ME SOME PICS I'LL SHOW YOU MONDAY. GONNA GO WITH COLBALT OR ORIENTAL BLUE, SILVER SOLID FLAKE, AND HE WANT'S SCALES WORKED IN. BUT YOU GOTTA SEE THE TINS MAN THEY ARE SMALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


KU LETS GET EM DONE


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:04 PM~17223307
> *is that at freds shop
> *


[email protected]#% NO I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT FOOL ANYMORE


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 06:06 PM~17223328
> *[email protected]#% NO I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT FOOL ANYMORE
> *


U GO GIRL LET KNOW HOW WE DO IT STRAIGHT OUT THE GARAGE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 07:01 PM~17223268
> *jus kiddin that ford is worth more than my old chevy truck  I was poking fun because you sell everything Roy :cheesy: oh no **** on the poking
> *


I do sell alot but I know the F150 lasts at least 200k before anything major compared to 100k with Silverados,and 75k with Rams
I just did my homework when I bought a work truck....and that's all it is ....a work truck.....nothing to fix up or put rims on or a system in.
Just a beater to get across yob sites :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:02 PM~17223285
> *just hangin out and you ROy
> *


same drinkin a few gettin my daily dose of the LIL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17223335
> *I do sell alot but I know the F150 lasts at least 200k before anything major compared to 100k with Silverados,and 75k with Rams
> I just did my homework when I bought a work truck....and that's all it is ....a work truck.....nothing to fix up or put rims on or a system in.
> Just a beater to get across yob sites :happysad:
> *


my silverado has 130,000 so is it fucked?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17223328
> *[email protected]#% NO I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT FOOL ANYMORE
> *



lol i thought it was a old pic :uh:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 07:03 PM~17223288
> *Nice I like the bike too
> *


THANKS THAT'S THE ONLY PIC I HAVE ON MY NEW COMP. I'LL TRY TO DOWNLOAD MY OTHER PICS IF YOUR INTERESTED IN SEING 'EM? JUST TRYING TO DO MY THANG. YA THE BIKE'S A CFL HOMIE DID ALL THE WORK AND PUT A 76 SHOVEL HEAD KICK START ONLY FOR THE HEART OF IT. REAL BADASS GIVE'S THE CFL ANOTHER LOOK. HOMIE TOOK IT TO CALI LAST YEAR BEFORE I PAINTED IT, JJ SAW IT AND GAVE MUCH RESPECT TO THE WORK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 07:08 PM~17223349
> *my silverado has 130,000 so is it fucked?
> *


No I was talking the 04-08's :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:08 PM~17223346
> *same drinkin a few gettin my daily dose of the LIL
> *



so am i there isnt nothin else to do


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17223335
> *I do sell alot but I know the F150 lasts at least 200k before anything major compared to 100k with Silverados,and 75k with Rams
> I just did my homework when I bought a work truck....and that's all it is ....a work truck.....nothing to fix up or put rims on or a system in.
> Just a beater to get across yob sites :happysad:
> *


you crazy fool did you get that info from a ford dealership and an f150 isnt a work truck.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O chit a 61 vert on mechum :wow:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:09 PM~17223354
> *lol i thought it was a old pic :uh:
> *


IT'S COOL HOMIE JUST BEING DRAMATIC! BUT YA MAN I DON'T CARE TO DO ANYTHING WITH THAT DUDE ANYMORE SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANNA GET THAT SERVICE DONE ON YOUR BIKE, DEFFINATELY GOTTA GO THROUGH THE WHOLE BIKE IF YO WANNA RIDE IT TO STURGIS! REAL TALK!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:10 PM~17223367
> *so am i there isnt nothin else to do
> *


yeah especially with the weather


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 07:11 PM~17223377
> *you crazy fool did you get that info from a ford dealership and an f150 isnt a work truck.
> *


It wont be a work truck anymore with this yob
Just a Tow truck :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn ..........................Clean ass vert for 34,500


that aint chit

i woulda thought it would at least bring 45k


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:11 PM~17223386
> *IT'S COOL HOMIE JUST BEING DRAMATIC! BUT YA MAN I DON'T CARE TO DO ANYTHING WITH THAT DUDE ANYMORE SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANNA GET THAT SERVICE DONE ON YOUR BIKE, DEFFINATELY GOTTA GO THROUGH THE WHOLE BIKE IF YO WANNA RIDE IT TO STURGIS! REAL TALK!
> *



coo! what are you ladies doin tonight


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:11 PM~17223380
> *O chit a 61 vert on mechum :wow:
> *



what are you watchin


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:12 PM~17223389
> *yeah especially with the weather
> *



its supposed to be nice out tomorrow, but then again you never know with the weather man aROund here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:15 PM~17223408
> *what are you watchin
> *


Mechum Auto Auction
HDTV
Channel 281 on Direct


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:16 PM~17223413
> *its supposed to be nice out tomorrow, but then again you never know with the weather man aROund here
> *


I hope so I gotta get my exhaust fixed somewhere :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:17 PM~17223425
> *I hope so I gotta get my exhaust fixed somewhere :happysad:
> *



i think muffler shops are closed on sundays


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

selling my wifes lincoln navigator.. 150k miles.. 3rd row.. heated seats. tint, custom tailights.. $5000


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:19 PM~17223434
> *i think muffler shops are closed on sundays
> *


Damn 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

ANYONE GONNA WATCH THE NUGGETS GAME TONIGHT?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17223477
> *ANYONE GONNA WATCH THE NUGGETS GAME TONIGHT?
> *



i bet ralph will he is a diehard fan


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2010, 07:25 PM~17223484
> *i bet ralph will he is a diehard fan
> *


R A L P H I E C A C K E S!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 PM~17223508
> *R A L P H I E C A C K E S!
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

LATER CO GONNA WATCH THE NUGZ GAME


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17223477
> *ANYONE GONNA WATCH THE NUGGETS GAME TONIGHT?
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD+Apr 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17223477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GO YAZZ :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17223704
> *GO YAZZ :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


JK
I hope Denver wins so they play the Lakers


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17223717
> *JK
> I hope Denver wins so they play the Lakers
> *


Me too, so Denver can beat em!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 17 2010, 08:18 PM~17223789
> *Me too, so Denver can beat em!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
















we'll see....might be like 2008


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 07:33 PM~17223879
> *:uh:
> we'll see....might be like 2008
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 08:33 PM~17223879
> *:uh:
> we'll see....might be like 2008
> 
> ...


doubt they would sweep them... either way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2010, 08:45 PM~17223949
> *doubt they would sweep them... either way
> *


Yeah they been looking like chit lately,especially with Bynum and Kobe's injuries.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dayuummm I'm watching that strike force on cbs live and on the last match the winner was approached by another for a possible rematch and a big ass fight broke out :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:39 PM~17224395
> *dayuummm I'm watching that strike force on cbs live and on the last match the winner was approached by another for a possible rematch and a big ass fight broke out :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


What da fawk is dat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 09:41 PM~17224401
> *What da fawk is dat?
> *


its' the mma cage fighting or whatever you want to call it.Jake henderson just fought


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Colorado, getting ready for next weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17224427
> *What up Colorado, getting ready for next weekend
> *


you shining up that chrome?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see my ride when you bring it Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2010, 09:44 PM~17224437
> *Can't wait to see my ride when you bring it Larry
> *


I'm not bringing your 59 are you trying to steal my vert too?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17224431
> *you shining up that chrome?
> *


Not yet, just charging my batteries for now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2010, 09:45 PM~17224448
> *Not yet, just charging my batteries for now
> *


bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 08:45 PM~17224447
> *I'm not bringing your 59 are you trying to steal my vert too?
> *


I was talking about the vert :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 17 2010, 09:47 PM~17224462
> *I was talking about the vert  :happysad:
> *


damn now you own both of my rides  a guy can't get ahead


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:41 PM~17224410
> *its' the mma cage fighting or whatever you want to call it.Jake henderson just fought
> *


ooh I'm too old for dat chit :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 09:54 PM~17224529
> *ooh I'm too old for dat chit :happysad:
> *


It's not fake wrestling I'm talking about it's mma


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, OVERTIME
Wut up everybody?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Paul coming out like dis in 3 years after Korea....huh Paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nuggets and Yazz game really close :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you guys can't wait for tomorrows Lakers game though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:06 PM~17224614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
another 81


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wisconsin huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 17 2010, 10:10 PM~17224652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats only the 3rd one I've ever seen and of corse I've only seen pics


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up homies,


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up homies. What's good Dom and Roy


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:24 PM~17224763
> *What's up homies.  What's good Dom and Roy
> *


not much bro,just workin on the ride today. how u doing


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 09:25 PM~17224773
> *not much bro,just workin on the ride today. how u doing
> *


Workin trying to get my loot right you going to the benifit Sunday for the casuals??


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:27 PM~17224783
> *Workin trying to get my loot right you going to the benifit Sunday for the casuals??
> *


sorry if it takes me awhile to type back,but im using my ps3 instead of my computer.
i wished i could be there but my son has a basketball game


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17224811
> *sorry if it  takes me awhile to type back,but im using my ps3 instead of my computer.
> i wished i could be there but my son has a basketball game
> *


LOL I'm using my iPod touch haha it's in the late afternoon they hoppin on 6th and Feds Sunday eve


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2010, 09:57 PM~17224546
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, OVERTIME
> Wut up everybody?
> *



:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 17 2010, 09:58 PM~17224981
> *:wave:
> *


What's up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 17 2010, 11:07 PM~17225032
> *What's up ceez
> *



What's up Chris


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17225095
> *What's up Chris
> *


Just kickin back


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17222876
> *Stole this outta the Uce topic,boy I can't wait to experience this.
> We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.
> 
> ...


Its a great experience!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17224827
> *LOL I'm using my iPod touch haha it's in the late afternoon they hoppin on 6th and Feds Sunday eve
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Was there a show in ptown today?Is there one tomarrow?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a real quick thanks to Ruben for the paint job and Hernan for the gold plating and also George Weldon for the pinstripe...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 17 2010, 11:54 PM~17225402
> *Was there a show in ptown today?Is there one tomarrow?
> *



i think there was one yesterday but im not sure about today


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro that really looks good, congrats on the build uffin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice build Larry,Bad ass paint Ruben :thumbsup:


Yolanda gonna be breaking hearts at an early age


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 18 2010, 07:00 AM~17226229
> *i think there was one yesterday but im not sure about today
> *


Was it any good?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:12 AM~17226515
> *Was it any good?
> *



i dont know, i didnt hear about it till like 3 in the afternoon


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass thinking of building my son one real soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:12 AM~17226515
> *Was it any good?
> *


If the weather was as crappy as it was here yesterday I wouldn't think so


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL :0 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 18 2010, 07:54 AM~17226691
> *Good morning CO and LIL  :0  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Nice Larry, wish I had the skill to do something like that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx on the props guys the family loved it


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 02:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Nice!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 02:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 10:25 AM~17227226
> *:wave:
> *


What up Big Sean :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 10:29 AM~17227248
> *What up Big Sean :wave:
> *


*Nada bRO, just flying under the radar working on lifting a G~body, getting my bike painted, and harassing the painter to get my dROp done.*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 10:41 AM~17227314
> *Nada bRO, just flying under the radar working on lifting a G~body, getting my bike painted, and harassing the painter to get my dROp done.
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 02:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Looks good bro!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 18 2010, 10:51 AM~17227370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*WHAT'S GOOD CARNAL?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Just a sneak peak of a minor pROject :biggrin: *











*just need to finish the rack and wiring and it will be done being lifted.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Camera phone pic, but my bike straight out of the shop with apes, hard bags, and chromed out switch housings etc..*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*This all the parts to my bike, getting ready for paint..*


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

wuz sup co wanna give big up to all my new and ol ruthles fam on here


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 10:02 AM~17227448
> *Camera phone pic, but my bike straight out of the shop with apes, hard bags, and chromed out switch housings etc..
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice Sean, wish i had the money for a HD, are you going to change the front wheel?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Apr 18 2010, 11:26 AM~17227616
> *wuz sup co wanna give big up to all my new and ol ruthles fam on here
> *


Wut up josh :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 12:00 PM~17227837
> *That's nice Sean, wish i had the money for a HD, are you going to change the front wheel?
> *


*Yeah, that's a lil later down the road, pRObably early summer.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! Damn Larry dat shit is sick!!! and Sean doin' it BIG as always!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx everybody and damn Sean you doing it big dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:33 PM~17228329
> *thanx everybody and damn Sean you doing it big dog
> *


X2 he's busy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats up Mr. RoY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 02:58 PM~17228766
> *whats up Mr. RoY
> *


Not mush bRO just got in froM taking a lil cruise,you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And watching the lakers game sipping a few


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 10:58 AM~17227432
> *Just a sneak peak of a minor pROject :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for you to stroll while the vert is a show car?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 03:15 PM~17228870
> *Is that for you to stroll while the vert is a show car?
> *


*Thanks Fes and Big L ~ Dawg!

And yeah ROy it's something for me to stROll and SHOW while the vert is being finished  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 03:31 PM~17228950
> *Thanks Fes and Big L ~ Dawg!
> 
> And yeah ROy it's something for me to stROll and SHOW while the vert is being finished
> *


Nice 
any more pics? :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 03:34 PM~17228967
> *Nice
> any more pics? :0
> *


*Not that I want to show. :cheesy: It's more of street car that is nice enough to be plaqued, let's just say that.  Not really a show car in my standards.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 03:38 PM~17228992
> *Not that I want to show.  :cheesy: It's more of street car that is nice enough to be plaqued, let's just say that.   Not really a show car in my standards.
> *


cool,so when do we get to see her?


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Part 2
gcvMQpSAspo&hl

Part 1
gcNZnea9ysE&h


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 18 2010, 03:46 PM~17229047
> *Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Part 2
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Apr 18 2010, 03:38 PM~17228992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 24th maybe?? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 02:55 PM~17228747
> *X2 he's busy
> *


busy making it rain :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 03:55 PM~17229112
> *the 24th maybe?? :biggrin:
> *


I hope so




Damn this whole kick back thing got huge


Just want to thank ahead of time everybody that helped on it and those that will be attending


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 03:59 PM~17229138
> *I hope so
> Damn this whole kick back thing got huge
> Just want to thank ahead of time everybody that helped on it and those that will be attending
> *


I'm excited is the jack n the box close by??I also heard there was a fat burger??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 04:01 PM~17229148
> *I'm excited is the jack n the box close by??I also heard there was a fat burger??
> *


LOL nah Jack in the Crack is up by my pad....about 15 minutes away and the fatburger is on Academy and Woodmen....about 15 minutes also.....but worth the drive :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:04 PM~17229161
> *LOL nah Jack in the Crack is up by my pad....about 15 minutes away and the fatburger is on Academy and Woodmen....about 15 minutes also.....but worth the drive :biggrin:
> *


I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

there is a Jack in the Crack on Academy and Austin Bluffs also....about 10 minutes away


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Paul so have you been having a hard time chosing which to ride the car or the bike??When the weather is nice that is.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:05 PM~17229170
> *there is a Jack in the Crack on Academy and Austin Bluffs also....about 10 minutes away
> *


which do you recommend the jack n the box or fatburger?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen the Purple and White 78 Regal today
Also Kenny is Rocking a new Elco
The Hopper Elco has a sick ass lock up
Nice to see Chris,Adan,and Fes also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:08 PM~17229191
> *I seen the Purple and White 78 Regal today
> Also Kenny is Rocking a new Elco
> The Hopper Elco has a sick ass lock up
> ...


nice to hear of a couple of elco's breaking out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17229178
> *which do you recommend the jack n the box or fatburger?
> *


I like Jack in the Crack better but that's just me I guess
the burgers are better at Fatburger,but Goodtimes has some bomb ass burgers also :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:10 PM~17229198
> *I like Jack in the Crack better but that's just me I guess
> the burgers are better at Fatburger,but Goodtimes has some bomb ass burgers also :happysad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 04:08 PM~17229191
> *I seen the Purple and White 78 Regal today
> Also Kenny is Rocking a new Elco
> The Hopper Elco has a sick ass lock up
> ...


My wife sold the regal so we can get some more stuff for my car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 18 2010, 07:10 PM~17230300
> *My wife sold the regal so we can get some more stuff for my car.
> *


damn I almost busted a bish to say what up but there was like 4 cops there


BIG UPS DOGGIE........you got pics of the current car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Vic's how you doing brother?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND SEE ALL THESE NEW RANFLAS BUSTING OUT WUS SUP ROY SASISNEROS AND ALL THE COLORADO RYDERZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 06:35 PM~17230548
> *What up Vic's how you doing brother?
> *


DOING GOOD DOGG AND YOU HOWS THE NEW JALE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 07:36 PM~17230565
> *CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK AND SEE ALL THESE NEW RANFLAS BUSTING OUT WUS SUP ROY SASISNEROS AND ALL THE COLORADO RYDERZ
> *


Nada doggie just talked to Julian he can't wait for you foolios to be back as well as me dog :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 07:37 PM~17230579
> *DOING GOOD DOGG AND YOU HOWS THE NEW JALE
> *


doing Good dog
Not close to the same pay ,but tu sabes......I'm more of a hustler than a worker


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17230590
> *Nada doggie just talked to Julian he can't wait for you foolios to be back as well as me dog :thumbsup:
> *


YEA I CALLED HIS ASS HE DIDN'T ANSWER PROBLY THOUGHT I WAS A BILL COLLECTOR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 07:39 PM~17230618
> *YEA I CALLED HIS ASS HE DIDN'T ANSWER PROBLY THOUGHT I WAS A BILL COLLECTOR :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he don't answer chit but every once in a while
He works alot and I guess his car aint gonna be ready because he made adjustments to it.
I'll be Chauffeuring his ass though :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 03:06 PM~17229173
> *Whats up Paul so have you been having a hard time chosing which to ride the car or the bike??When the weather is nice that is.
> *


You know I have to ride the Car for all the Fellow Car Club Brothers


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

are you bring both rides Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:48 PM~17230707
> *are you bring both rides Larry?
> *


you gonna be there right club brother?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17230579
> *DOING GOOD DOGG AND YOU HOWS THE NEW JALE
> *


Whats going on Wrinkles, How's the dust down there


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 06:46 PM~17230691
> *Yeah he don't answer chit but every once in a while
> He works alot and I guess his car aint gonna be ready because he made adjustments to it.
> I'll be Chauffeuring his ass though :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 06:49 PM~17230722
> *you gonna be there right club brother?
> *


I wouldn't miss it Club bROther


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:48 PM~17230707
> *are you bring both rides Larry?
> *


Na just the regal the 59 still has the whole floor cut out of it I haven't had time to finish that part yet but I'll get some time soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17230740
> *I wouldn't miss it Club bROther
> *


It's gonna put Colorado Springs on the map :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 06:49 PM~17230724
> *Whats going on Wrinkles, How's the dust down there
> *


ITS GOOD PAULITO GOT ABOUT 3 WEEKS LEFT :biggrin: TIRED OF THIS FUCKIN PLACE RATHER BE IN IRAQ :biggrin: SO YOU GOING TO KOREA YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME JERSEYS FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17230749
> *Na just the regal the 59 still has the whole floor cut out of it I haven't had time to finish that part yet but I'll get some time soon.
> *


that regal is nice, you should let me borrow it for a week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 07:51 PM~17230749
> *Na just the regal the 59 still has the whole floor cut out of it I haven't had time to finish that part yet but I'll get some time soon.
> *


can't wait to see the rag homie :thumbsup;


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 06:52 PM~17230759
> *ITS GOOD PAULITO GOT ABOUT 3 WEEKS LEFT :biggrin: TIRED OF THIS FUCKIN PLACE RATHER BE IN IRAQ :biggrin: SO YOU GOING TO KOREA YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME JERSEYS FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bRO, headed to the land of the Morning calm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17230759
> *ITS GOOD PAULITO GOT ABOUT 3 WEEKS LEFT :biggrin: TIRED OF THIS FUCKIN PLACE RATHER BE IN IRAQ :biggrin: SO YOU GOING TO KOREA YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME JERSEYS FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


me too :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17230761
> *that regal is nice, you should let me borrow it for a week
> *


no doubt


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17230749
> *Na just the regal the 59 still has the whole floor cut out of it I haven't had time to finish that part yet but I'll get some time soon.
> *


you know im going to sit on the driver side and pretend is mine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:55 PM~17230791
> *you know im going to sit on the driver side and pretend is mine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17230776
> *me too :yes:
> *


Right on Roy you get free bROncos Jersey's :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17230775
> *Yeah bRO, headed to the land of the Morning calm
> *


YOU BETTER GET YOU DRINKING STATUS UP :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 06:56 PM~17230817
> *Right on Roy you get free bROncos Jersey's :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:56 PM~17230817
> *Right on Roy you get free bROncos Jersey's :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 




At least the Wifey will be happy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AIGHT FELLAS IAM OUTS GONNA GET SOME BREAKFAST


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 18 2010, 07:55 PM~17230791
> *you know im going to sit on the driver side and pretend is mine
> *


Then let me see what it's like to seat behind the wheel of that nice ride you have :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2010, 07:59 PM~17230851
> *AIGHT FELLAS IAM OUTS GONNA GET SOME BREAKFAST
> *


Stay safe bROther


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63, greenmerc77




What up my club brothers :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHAT UP ROY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:22 PM~17231113
> *WHAT UP ROY?
> *


So what did you think of them fights last night?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:22 PM~17231113
> *WHAT UP ROY?
> *


Not much bro just waiting for Saturday hoping for great weather.
You coming homie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:23 PM~17231125
> *Not much bro just waiting for Saturday hoping for great weather.
> You coming homie?
> *


I think so.Ill be in my daily.touching up the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 08:23 PM~17231123
> *So what did you think of them fights last night?
> *


Good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17231157
> *I think so.Ill be in my daily.touching up the ride. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17231169
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Yea what ever. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:28 PM~17231177
> *Yea what ever. :angry:
> *


hahahaha what??


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:28 PM~17231182
> *:dunno:
> *


Whats that mean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I cruised for almost 4 hours today....well 3.5 then was chatting with the homie Fes for half hour
I can't wait for Saturday....hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17231212
> *I cruised for almost 4 hours today....well 3.5 then was chatting with the homie Fes for half hour
> I can't wait for Saturday....hopefully the weather cooperates
> *


so is everyone gonna cruise or just hang out at the park?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17231210
> *Whats that mean?
> *


That means I don't know whats going on with the touching up on your ride but I would hope for you to inform us :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 08:31 PM~17231222
> *so is everyone gonna cruise or just hang out at the park?
> *


I am guessing just hanging out until the hop down the street


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:31 PM~17231228
> *That means I don't know whats going on with the touching up on your ride but I would hope for you to inform us :biggrin:
> *


Just windex and armoral.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:33 PM~17231248
> *Just windex and armoral.
> *


:scrutinize:






Or are those your new sponsors?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 18 2010, 08:33 PM~17231248
> *Just windex and armoral.
> *


I lol'd


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:34 PM~17231262
> *:scrutinize:
> Or      are those your new sponsors?
> *


LOl :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:47 PM~17231420
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


What up Pimpin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FIRMEX, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, *plague*
You need to bring yo ass out here Saturday Phillipa :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17231530
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FIRMEX, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, plague
> You need to bring yo ass out here Saturday Phillipa :yes:
> *


x mother fucking 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 08:57 PM~17231575
> *x mother fucking 2
> *


Promote that mofawkin rim bizzness homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17231212
> *I cruised for almost 4 hours today....well 3.5 then was chatting with the homie Fes for half hour
> I can't wait for Saturday....hopefully the weather cooperates
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 09:07 PM~17231720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :nono: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: GO NUGGETS WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN THE SECOND ROUND


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 18 2010, 09:20 PM~17231885
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown: GO NUGGETS WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN THE SECOND ROUND
> *


 :biggrin: 




Just like the RAIDERS will see you in most likely November


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or the Dodgers will see you in.....well just the regular season....but it's all fun homie :thumbsup:




Can't spell Co* LA :cheesy:*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, Scooter9495, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's all gravy though I don't diss Colorado i just am a true fan of my teams,which so happen to be hated by 90% of Colorado's population.
:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17232011
> *it's all gravy though I don't diss Colorado i just am a true fan of my teams,which so happen to be hated by 90% of Colorado's population.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 09:23 PM~17231945
> *Or the Dodgers will see you in.....well just the regular season....but it's all fun homie :thumbsup:
> Can't spell Co LA :cheesy:
> *


*
Youuuuuu bastard :cheesy:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 10:11 PM~17232635
> *Youuuuuu bastard :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice chopping it up w/ you too Roy!!! Whutz Up to everyone else!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 09:23 PM~17231945
> *Or the Dodgers will see you in.....well just the regular season....but it's all fun homie :thumbsup:
> Can't spell Co LA :cheesy:
> *


*
I just got it! :0*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2010, 08:23 PM~17231945
> *Or the Dodgers will see you in.....well just the regular season....but it's all fun homie :thumbsup:
> Can't spell Co LA :cheesy:
> *


*
:0 :0 :0*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17225836
> *Yolanda Reppin that MOST HATED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 18 2010, 10:57 AM~17227426
> *WHAT'S GOOD CARNAL?
> *



Not much bro!!! You comin next weekend??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Apr 18 2010, 11:26 AM~17227616
> *wuz sup co wanna give big up to all my new and ol ruthles fam on here
> *



Whutz crackin Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 18 2010, 11:03 PM~17233274
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17233381
> *Not much bro!!! You comin next weekend??
> *


*My BM is getting married that day, so it's still up in the air for me.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

have a great day Colorado :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up j.c , how was the hop off last night?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 19 2010, 08:15 AM~17235139
> *whats up j.c , how was the hop off last night?
> *


pics please!!! :biggrin: ...and whut up Dominic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hop didn't happen last night but still a lot of people out on the boulevard! Good seeing everyone last night. I think the homie Anson got a few flicks. Big ups to everyone out last night! Good times had with no drama!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 AM~17235539
> *Hop didn't happen last night but still a lot of people out on the boulevard! Good seeing everyone last night. I think the homie Anson got a few flicks. Big ups to everyone out last night! Good times had with no drama!
> *


 :thumbsup: Que pajo pana!!! ready for the busy weekend???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 AM~17235628
> *:thumbsup: Que pajo pana!!! ready for the busy weekend???
> *



Outside putting the car together now. I'm excited for the weekend tho. How are things in your neck of the woods cousin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 09:28 AM~17235683
> *Outside putting the car together now. I'm excited for the weekend tho. How are things in your neck of the woods cousin?
> *


they   just doin' lil' things on everyones cars and things like that!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a few pics but most didnt turn out good.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 19 2010, 10:14 AM~17236064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good night last night


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

great night last night!but mofos need to pick up after there dirty ass selfs!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2010, 10:56 AM~17236435
> *great night last night!but mofos need to pick up after there dirty ass selfs!
> *



X2....I don't want this spot taken away from us.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn you guys are making me jelous there is no lowrider scene where I live or anybody cruising at all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Anson!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 10:04 AM~17236491
> *X2....I don't want this spot taken away from us.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 19 2010, 11:06 AM~17236502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 19 2010, 12:41 PM~17237282
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up homie! Hows things goin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 19 2010, 12:41 PM~17237282
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 19 2010, 01:06 PM~17237484
> *Move to denver  :biggrin:
> Thanks!
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good co that shit was jumping last night big ups to bump and just casual monte was jumping .... nice to see everyone ...


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

WZUP colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17240622
> *WZUP colorado
> *



What's up cuz, good seeing you and the fam last night


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 05:54 PM~17240655
> *What's up cuz, good seeing you and the fam last night
> *


Damn my on feds after 5p haha we going to have a earthquake haha good to see the caprice on the road ... next is the monte


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 19 2010, 08:00 PM~17241510
> *Damn my on feds after 5p haha we going to have a earthquake haha good to see the caprice on the road ... next is the monte
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2010, 07:13 PM~17241655
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up roy...how's the yobby yob treating you


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 19 2010, 07:15 AM~17235139
> *whats up j.c , how was the hop off last night?
> *


IT WAS COOL  DENVER HAD TECHNICAL DIFFICULTES  HOPPED THE MONTE ANYWAY SHE DID OK.. NEED TO SEE SOME VIDEO.... :tongue:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 19 2010, 05:50 PM~17240622
> *WZUP colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 19 2010, 03:01 PM~17239023
> *whats good co that shit was jumping last night big ups to bump andJUST CASUAL monte was jumping .... nice to see everyone ...
> *


:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 19 2010, 08:38 PM~17241807
> *:wave:
> *



What's good Buma?!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 07:47 PM~17241845
> *What's good Buma?!
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST GOT IN THE HOUSE... PULLED THE ENGINE ON MAMA'S BLAZER TRYING TO GET HER READY FOR THE STREETS :biggrin: SHE TOLD I CAN'T PLAY WITH MY CAR TILL I GET HERS DONE...LOL :tears:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2010, 11:40 AM~17236806
> *Nice pics Anson!!!
> *



whats up rj where the hell you been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 19 2010, 08:51 PM~17241896
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST GOT IN THE HOUSE... PULLED THE ENGINE ON MAMA'S BLAZER TRYING TO GET HER READY FOR THE STREETS :biggrin: SHE TOLD I CAN'T PLAY WITH MY CAR TILL I GET HERS DONE...LOL :tears:
> *



Lol...now that's love ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2010, 08:06 PM~17242063
> *Lol...now that's love !  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up! :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 PM~17242123
> *Wut up! :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17242182
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Evetbody ready for the 24th? :around:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 19 2010, 08:20 PM~17241695
> *What's up roy...how's the yobby yob treating you
> *


Been great bro
Been studying for big tests tomorrow hno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17242821
> *Evetbody ready for the 24th?  :around:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

:angry: :banghead: hno: 
fawken nuggets


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17243107
> *:angry:  :banghead:  hno:
> fawken nuggets
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2010, 10:04 PM~17242924
> *Been great bro
> Been studying for big tests tomorrow hno:
> *


Good luck bro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2010, 10:22 PM~17243238
> *Good luck bro
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats good CO :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys what side of the park are we gonna set up on the 24th? Are we gonna be able to bbq? What time is everybody else going up there? Hit me up with some info so RUTHLESS can be on the same page. Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17243107
> *:angry:  :banghead:  hno:
> fawken nuggets
> *


the officials screwed it up!!!!  Nuggets woulda had that game by an easy 15-20 if it wasnt for their BS CaLLS! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a pic with the boot on but I don't like it but I do like how it sits low instead of all high up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

getting ready for the 24th it ain't done but you know how we doooooooooooo ittttttt....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:46 AM~17244957
> *getting ready for the 24th it ain't done but you know how we doooooooooooo ittttttt....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 12:31 AM~17244622
> *the officials screwed it up!!!!    Nuggets woulda had that game by an easy 15-20 if it wasnt for their BS CaLLS!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


X100000


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2010, 10:20 PM~17244037
> *Hey guys what side of the park are we gonna set up on the 24th? Are we gonna be able to bbq? What time is everybody else going up there? Hit me up with some info so RUTHLESS can be on the same page. Thanks guys!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 whats the schedule? what time is the hop comp.? can i sell tacos and tamales? is there anything else that you might need? do i take some chips? I have a barely used 2 liter coke, do I take it or leave it? :biggrin: Mr. ROY let me know so i can prepare mentally and physically. :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!! The 24th is almost here :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:45 AM~17244955
> *a pic with the boot on but I don't like it but I do like how it sits low instead of all high up
> 
> 
> ...



What up Homie :wave: 


I think the boot looks good, but thats just my opinion  


Then again I think the whole car looks badass, can't wait to see it Saturday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2010, 11:20 PM~17244037
> *Hey guys what side of the park are we gonna set up on the 24th? Are we gonna be able to bbq? What time is everybody else going up there? Hit me up with some info so RUTHLESS can be on the same page. Thanks guys!  :biggrin:
> *



What up Homie!!!! It starts at 12 and ends whenever, you can bbq but you guys will have to bring your own stuff. Its setup as bring your own grill,food,drinks type of thing. If I'm right I believe we're gonna be on the South Side, over where you guys took all those pics when you went cruising. If I'm wrong on any of this Roy I'm sure will let you know.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:45 AM~17244955
> *a pic with the boot on but I don't like it but I do like how it sits low instead of all high up
> 
> 
> ...


it looks different but still good i like how is sits lower too


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 09:14 AM~17246363
> *What up Homie!!!! It starts at 12 and ends whenever, you can bbq but you guys will have to bring your own stuff. Its setup as bring your own grill,food,drinks type of thing. If I'm right I believe we're gonna be on the South Side, over where you guys took all those pics when you went cruising. If I'm wrong on any of this Roy I'm sure will let you know.
> *


Sounds goo to me me and my wife are gonna grill and think RUTHLESS might meet up at golden corral and then roll to the park at like ten. How is everybody else gonna do it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Apr 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17243107
> *:angry:  :banghead:  hno:
> fawken nuggets
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Ready for this weekend??? :biggrin:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 08:14 AM~17246363
> *What up Homie!!!! It starts at 12 and ends whenever, you can bbq but you guys will have to bring your own stuff. Its setup as bring your own grill,food,drinks type of thing. If I'm right I believe we're gonna be on the South Side, over where you guys took all those pics when you went cruising. If I'm wrong on any of this Roy I'm sure will let you know.
> *


Any word on the Cruise after the kick back and BBQ's, like later on that night?
I have to work Sat. so I was jus wondering if there maybe a evening Cruise or any thing else poppin off later on in tha day?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 20 2010, 09:31 AM~17246555
> *Sounds goo to me me and my wife are gonna grill and think RUTHLESS might meet up at golden corral and then roll to the park at like ten. How is everybody else gonna do it?
> *



I'm sure people will caravan in or just show up. I know the guys from Denver are plannin on caravaning in. It's whatever you guys wanna do Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 20 2010, 10:19 AM~17246934
> *Any word on the Cruise after the kick back and BBQ's, like later on that night?
> I have to work  Sat. so I was jus wondering if there maybe a evening Cruise or any thing else poppin off later on in tha day?
> *



You guys get off at 12 don't ya?? I'm pretty sure a cruise will happen,but it'll probably get decided there but IDK!!! There is a Hop happenin during the day at a different location. What time you comin down??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need a right side gold hex So I can put in the booty kit anybody have one laying around


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17247305
> *I need a right side gold hex So I can put in the booty kit anybody have one laying around
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 10:56 AM~17247291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 19 2010, 12:07 PM~17237493
> *Wut up homie! Hows things goin?
> *


alright i guess homie just stayn busy and having my kids alot :biggrin: how have things been ur way anson


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 PM~17237515
> *:wave:
> *


whats new how have u been fes :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 19 2010, 07:59 PM~17241988
> *whats up rj where the hell you been?
> *


just chilln bro just try 2 get shit 2gether. how have u been homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17247291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: it fuckn looks good bro


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 09:34 AM~17247078
> *You guys get off at 12 don't ya?? I'm pretty sure a cruise will happen,but it'll probably get decided there but IDK!!! There is a Hop happenin during the day at a different location. What time you comin down??
> *


Yea we get off at Noon. Was hoping to bring the LOW in and work on it after work for a bit, so I'll have the shop to myself.
I been working on these damn HYDROS for a while now, and never got anything else finished that I planned on..... I'm so frustrated with the Juice that I ordered a FULL Aftermarket Suspension kit. (new springs, tie rods, ball joints, A arms, etc.) Be ridin Stock here soon. I've had my fill of the switches.  

So not sure what time I'll be rollin thru, but I'll be rollin my daily since the Monte has it's issues.


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17247291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Clean Bro!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Apr 20 2010, 12:31 PM~17248131
> *Yea we get off at Noon. Was hoping to bring the LOW in and work on it after work for a bit, so I'll have the shop to myself.
> I been working on these damn HYDROS for a while now, and never got anything else finished that I planned on..... I'm so frustrated with the Juice that I ordered a FULL Aftermarket Suspension kit. (new springs, tie rods, ball joints, A arms, etc.) Be ridin Stock here soon. I've had my fill of the switches.
> 
> ...



lol!!!! Whats wrong wit the Dro's??? Lets look at it this week, see if we can figure somethin out


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Anson72, CSC85MC, raiderhater719*





:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 11:59 AM~17247827
> *alright i guess homie just stayn busy and having my kids alot  :biggrin:  how have things been ur way anson
> *


thats cool, how many kids you have? 
I been runnin around tryin to get my daily fixed and hopefully get somethin together for saturday. :run: :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 12:35 PM~17248185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Anson72, CSC85MC, raiderhater719
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 11:34 AM~17248168
> *lol!!!! Whats wrong wit the Dro's??? Lets look at it this week, see if we can figure somethin out
> *


Thanks Bro appreciate that!!

Lol yea Bro, not sure whats wrong with em... The car lifts and for the most part it does what it's supposed to. BUT other times idk random shit lol? Got more fluid on the floor than in the system, lol j/k.

I could probly roll it just the way it sits. I mean it is driveable. Havent had a chance to put a muffler on it yet or see what the tranny fluid leak is about yet, because I been messin with the hydro's.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17247291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 12:35 PM~17248185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Anson72, CSC85MC, raiderhater719
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 20 2010, 08:20 AM~17245980
> *X2 whats the schedule? what time is the hop comp.? can i sell tacos and tamales? is there anything else that you might need? do i take some chips? I have a barely used 2 liter coke, do I take it or leave it?  :biggrin:  Mr. ROY let me know so i can prepare mentally and physically. :wow:
> *


You got jokes!  :biggrin: 
But for real can I sell some tamales? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 12:00 PM~17247833
> *whats new how have u been fes :cheesy:
> *


just gettin' ready for the weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 11:37 AM~17248206
> *thats cool, how many kids you have?
> I been runnin around tryin to get my daily fixed and hopefully get somethin together for saturday.  :run:  :happysad:
> *


i got 2 boys my older one 7 and my youngest will b turning 4 in may :biggrin: i hear u on that 1 dog what kind of daily u got


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Apr 20 2010, 12:39 PM~17248226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up RUTHLESS :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2010, 03:25 PM~17250278
> *just gettin' ready for the weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :biggrin: so whats goin down 4 cinco in the springs area


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 04:40 PM~17250357
> *thats whats up :biggrin:  so whats goin down 4 cinco in the springs area
> *


EVERBODY IS GOIN TO BURQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2010, 04:06 PM~17250544
> *EVERBODY IS GOIN TO BURQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i remember u telln me that bro what day is that show on again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17250563
> *i remember u telln me that bro what day is that show on again
> *



next sunday the 2nd


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2010, 04:10 PM~17250581
> *next sunday the 2nd
> *


i c ya ill probley not make it this year i have a birthday party that day for my son but i bet that will b a good turn out ur gna have 2 take sum pics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 04:39 PM~17250355
> *What up Bro!!! What you up 2???
> Hit me up and let me know.
> What up RUTHLESS :biggrin:
> *


Trying to get ready for this weekend.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17248821
> *You got jokes!   :biggrin:
> But for real can I sell some tamales? :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17252428
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 06:59 PM~17252393
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: what up cez whats new homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17252428
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up roy hows life been treatn u big homie


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

i will be at the kickback on saturday handing out free estimates on any of the homies needing work done..... (and for the broke mutha truckas like me im handing out free hugs)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

can someone tell me how or just post up the list on post counts ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17252541
> *:wave:  whats up roy hows life been treatn u big homie
> *


Great bro just trying to get adjusted to my work laptop :happysad: 
How you doing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

i was the pall barrier at anotha funeral today.. when is this madness gonna stop!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:14 PM~17252593
> *can someone tell me how or just post up the list on post counts ?
> *


whayatalmboutmacgyver.com?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:15 PM~17252619
> *whayatalmboutmacgyver.com?
> *


im workin on this 18 pk and am real confused


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

il be over in my paint and body section if you gus wanna holla


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17252521
> *:wave:  what up cez whats new homie
> *



What up homie? You going this weekend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17252638
> *im workin on this 18 pk and am real confused
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up homies, I cant wait till the weekend


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good Co ..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 PM~17253071
> *What's good Co ..
> *



What up Chris?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 07:46 PM~17253071
> *What's good Co ..
> *


hey chris whats up homie, im working another graveyard shift


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up everyone :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 07:46 PM~17253071
> *What's good Co ..
> *


It will take him awhile to respond hes using his iphone LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up ceez. I hear ya on the graveyard dom. I'm bout to head out for round 2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:50 PM~17253123
> *What up everyone :wave:
> *



How you been Roy?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 20 2010, 07:50 PM~17253125
> *It will take him awhile to respond hes using his iphone LMAO :cheesy:
> *


Haha no iphone my sprint phone I'm a poor fool can't afford no iphone :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody wanna pitch in for the Bounce house and port-o-john*,*from the Springs*
*feel free to drop me a few bucks Saturday(they are already paid for out of my pocket with the help of City Wides hook up on the discount on the bounce house *:thumbsup: )


:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 08:51 PM~17253154
> *How you been Roy?
> *


great dog how about you?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17253167
> *Haha no iphone my sprint phone I'm a poor fool can't afford no iphone :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17253183
> *Anybody wanna pitch in for the Bounce house and port-o-john,from the Springs
> feel free to drop me a few bucks Saturday(they are already paid for out of my pocket with the help of City Wides hook up on the discount on the bounce house :thumbsup: )
> :cheesy:
> *



We will pass the hat around homie.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17253167
> *Haha no iphone my sprint phone I'm a poor fool can't afford no iphone :biggrin:
> *


Its all good im still using my cricket flip phone, back to work, catch u homies later


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17253214
> *We will pass the hat around homie.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17253200
> *great dog how about you?
> *



Livin homie, tu sabes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 08:56 PM~17253231
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



What's good cousin?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17253214
> *We will pass the hat around homie.
> *


X3. Ill put out a email to the group


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17253240
> *What's good cousin?
> *


NADA JUST CHILN WIT LIL BUMA..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17253231
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


What's up buma


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 PM~17253276
> *NADA JUST CHILN WIT LIL BUMA..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:00 PM~17253283
> *What's up buma
> *


WORK'N ON MAMAS BLAZER....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 08:55 PM~17253214
> *We will pass the hat around homie.
> *


Don't sweat it bro CityWide already got the discount and also you guys are taking care of the generator and gas....




No biggie dog if nobody pitches in from Springs,it's cool....it was my pleasure
Just trying to get a few bucks back since I'm not quite on my feet yet





but just the smiles on kids faces and look of relief from hefers that got to drop a deuce will be satisfaction enough for me


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:00 PM~17253283
> *What's up buma
> *


WORK'N ON MAMAS BLAZER....  AND CHARGE'N DEM BATTERYS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 PM~17253273
> *X3.  Ill put out a email to the group
> *


no dont dog it's a springs thang we got it


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17253308
> *WORK'N ON MAMAS BLAZER....
> *


Nice...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

chris send a memo out to clean the park me and eli spent a hour and a half cleaning it up this weekend  :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up big Denver in the house :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17253322
> *Don't sweat it bro CityWide already got the discount and also you guys are taking care of the generator and gas....
> No biggie dog if nobody pitches in from Springs,it's cool....it was my pleasure
> Just trying to get a few bucks back since I'm not quite on my feet yet
> ...



Its all family here, don't even sweat it...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17253341
> *no dont dog it's a springs thang we got it
> *


Cool. Ill still pitch in its a lowrider family thing :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17253343
> *Nice...
> *


MOTOR IS OUT GETTIN REBUILT AND REDOING THE BAGS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 20 2010, 09:03 PM~17253346
> *chris send a memo out to clean the park me and eli spent a hour and a half cleaning it up this weekend   :thumbsdown:
> *



Right on John and Eli for doing that!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:05 PM~17253378
> *Cool. Ill still pitch in its a lowrider family thing  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

whats up homies when that picnic start on the 24th


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17253443
> *whats up homies when that picnic start on the 24th
> *



Noon homie...cya there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17253378
> *Cool. Ill still pitch in its a lowrider family thing  :biggrin:
> *


it's cool doggie 
I got it ....we are hosting.......you guys are already doing enough by coming............................we truly appreciate it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17253443
> *whats up homies when that picnic start on the 24th
> *


What up dog,I'm Roy nice to meet you


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i get to go c-ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17253477
> *it's cool doggie
> I got it ....we are hosting.......you guys are already doing enough by coming............................we truly appreciate it
> *


HOW IS THE SPOT FOR THE HOP?? :thumbsup: WE ALL GOOD? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be there at around 8 am
If anyone wants to keep me company feel free to



I got a feeling the parking is gonna be filled quick for those coming later....just a heads up


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+Apr 20 2010, 04:30 PM~17250316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin homie, just Waiting and Waiting and Waiting some more for my truck to get fixed. :banghead: 

Got your ride ready for saturday?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17253554
> *I'll be there at around 8 am
> If anyone wants to keep me company feel free to
> I got a feeling the parking is gonna be filled quick for those coming later....just a heads up
> *


is that a no ****? :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17253554
> *I'll be there at around 8 am
> If anyone wants to keep me company feel free to
> I got a feeling the parking is gonna be filled quick for those coming later....just a heads up
> *


We should be there early leavin town at 9a


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 09:13 PM~17253519
> *HOW IS THE SPOT FOR THE HOP??  :thumbsup: WE ALL GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


Hop spot is takin care of homie


huge as parkinglot with owner and managers consent only 2 blocks from kickback


I will post up map to get from park to there asap dog....thanks again for coming :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 20 2010, 09:16 PM~17253573
> *is that a no ****? :biggrin:
> *


very much so....what up John :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17253597
> *Hop spot is takin care of homie
> huge as parkinglot with owner and managers consent only 2 blocks from kickback
> I will post up map to get from park to there asap dog....thanks again for coming :thumbsup:
> *


NICE :worship: WERE THERE RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up roy you get the 6 fo [rollin]


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good lookin out Roy for gettin all that stuff set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 08:19 PM~17253616
> *NICE :worship: WERE THERE RAIN OR SHINE
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 09:19 PM~17253616
> *NICE :worship: WERE THERE RAIN OR SHINE
> *


Thanks again and I will definately make the event the next day in Denver
Just diciding if I should drive or tow....last trip put me on the sidelines for a couple weeks redoing all my rear(no ****) suspension :happysad:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:22 PM~17253664
> *Thanks again and I will definately make the event the next day in Denver
> Just diciding if I should drive or tow....last trip put me on the sidelines for a couple weeks redoing all my rear(no ****) suspension :happysad:
> *


damn trailor queens! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17253633
> *Good lookin out Roy for gettin all that stuff set up!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie it was really gonna be just a Springs thing but once we heard Denver was coming we had to make sure to get a Hopspot and the other things to show a lil gratitude
Kansas and possible Texas riders coming as well
This thing really took off....I'm just hoping the weather cooperates :happysad:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

all car welcome?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 20 2010, 08:08 PM~17253443
> *whats up homies when that picnic start on the 24th
> *


suup pieface.. think we will still be good for getin your ride ready for the kick back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chillen with some Rum watching ol skool videos


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HAPPY 4-20  COLORADO IM OUT TIME TO SLEEP.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 20 2010, 09:24 PM~17253698
> *damn trailor queens! :biggrin:
> *


Just gotta be comfortable with all the new stuff I put in the back homie


That lil thing I though was just a carrier bearing set me back almost a full stack.....wifey don't wanna see dat anytime soon again :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17253764
> *all car welcome?
> *


All cars,all color people, and genders dog ....and no hating here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17253787
> *HAPPY 4-20   COLORADO IM OUT TIME TO SLEEP.......
> *


Later homie see you Saturday


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:27 PM~17253762
> *Thanks homie it was really gonna be just a Springs thing but once we heard Denver was coming we had to make sure to get a Hopspot and the other things to show a lil gratitude
> Kansas and possible Texas riders coming as well
> This thing really took off....I'm just hoping the weather cooperates :happysad:
> *


Its gonna be sick rain or shine! Just looked at the weather report and its lookin like some rain, but it keeps changin so who knows. :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:29 PM~17253802
> *Just gotta be comfortable with all the new stuff I put in the back homie
> That lil thing I though was just a carrier bearing set me back almost a full stack.....wifey don't wanna see dat anytime soon again :happysad:
> *


i hear ya just bullshitin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17253785
> *Chillen with some Rum watching ol skool videos
> 
> 
> ...


I love those Cali Swangin videos




But we reppin ROLLIN now.....big ups to him for making it all the way out here




C'mon Colorado let's show the world we got Rydas in the Rockies :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17253785
> *Chillen with some Rum watching ol skool videos
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :sprint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:33 PM~17253876
> *I love those Cali Swangin videos
> But we reppin ROLLIN now.....big ups to him for making it all the way out here
> C'mon Colorado let's show the world we got Rydas in the Rockies :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

is rollin coming to denver for the hangover cruz?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

So far this season people coming together things happenin that never happened before... good to see everyone coming together.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:32 PM~17253848
> *Its gonna be sick rain or shine! Just looked at the weather report and its lookin like some rain, but it keeps changin so who knows.  :happysad:
> *


Yeah but in Colorado those Rockies could deter a rainstorm
and here usually if it rains it's only for a few minutes.....knock on wood hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:35 PM~17253905
> *:cheesy:  :sprint:
> *



I woulda invited you over but I know your still waitin on your daily :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17253942
> *So far this season people coming together things happenin that never happened before... good to see everyone coming together.
> *


GULITY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17253960
> *I woulda invited you over but I know your still waitin on your daily :biggrin:
> *


Its all good, just save me a little for when i get it back and we have to pull a all nighter. No **** :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:41 PM~17253996
> *Its all good, just save me a little for when i get it back and we have to pull a all nighter. No ****  :biggrin:
> *



Haha...I got you brother!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Also Adan said he will pick up any chairs,bar-b-que pits,tables,tents.....etc... in his Uhaul truck
Tents will probably come in handy if the rain comes and also because the trees still are pretty bare....get at me if you need something picked up or Adan if you have his number*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:37 PM~17253942
> *So far this season people coming together things happenin that never happened before... good to see everyone coming together.
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:03 PM~17253341
> *no dont dog it's a springs thang we got it
> *


 :thumbsup: RUTHLESS will pitch


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17253183
> *Anybody wanna pitch in for the Bounce house and port-o-john,from the Springs
> feel free to drop me a few bucks Saturday(they are already paid for out of my pocket with the help of City Wides hook up on the discount on the bounce house :thumbsup: )
> :cheesy:
> *


Cougar C.C. will throw some your way Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17254079
> *:thumbsup: RUTHLESS will pitch
> *


Whatever is cool dog :biggrin: I aint trying to make a profit
But I do appreciate anything that is offered


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:angry: 









:rant:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17253633
> *Good lookin out Roy for gettin all that stuff set up!  :thumbsup:
> *


X100


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 20 2010, 09:46 PM~17254084
> *Cougar C.C. will throw some your way Mr. Roy
> *


Thank you senor Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:47 PM~17254102
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:
What's wrong with it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

a leak?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: raiderhater719, bighomie68, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, MEMORIESCC, greenmerc77, BigCeez
:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17254165
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: raiderhater719, BIGHOMIE68 DENVER CAR CLUB :biggrin: , RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, MEMORIESCC, greenmerc77, BigCeez
> :wave:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If anybody can bring trash bags from the Springs it would be appreciated,especially lawn bags.
I really don't want to leave a mess at the park.That will put a bad image on us,so if everyone can please try to their garbage to a minimum it would be appreciated as well.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm out guys have a good night.... time for round 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers looking bad against a #8 seed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:56 PM~17254217
> *I'm out guys have a good night.... time for round 2
> *


Take it easy Chris :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17254145
> *:dunno:
> What's wrong with it?
> *


it needs 24z :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17252547
> *i will be at the kickback on saturday handing out free estimates on any of the homies needing work done..... (and for the broke mutha truckas like me im handing out free hugs)
> *


swiph ain't around so sign me up for one of those :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 20 2010, 10:02 PM~17254289
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17253567
> *Nice! :biggrin:  I got a dodge ram. Damn trans went out.  :angry:
> Chillin homie, just Waiting and Waiting and Waiting some more for my truck to get fixed.  :banghead:
> 
> ...



It's gettin there!!! So whutz the deal on your truck??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *WRINKLES, RAG3ROY, BigCeez*


What up Familia!!!! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 10:05 PM~17254340
> *it needs 24z :biggrin:
> *



Is that puddle under it tears?



:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 10:33 PM~17254707
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, WRINKLES, RAG3ROY, BigCeez
> What up Familia!!!! :wave:
> *


What up big Izzie :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:34 PM~17254731
> *What up big Izzie :wave:
> *



What up Cabron!!!! Hey just wanna give* A BIG ASS THANK YOU!!!!!!!!*You puttin a lot of work on this Kick Back Homie, Good lookin out for C-Springs Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17254766
> *What up Cabron!!!! Hey just wanna give A BIG ASS THANK YOU!!!!!!!!You puttin a lot of work on this Kick Back Homie, Good lookin out for C-Springs Homie!!
> *


I really appreciate it dog but I can't take all the credit
*We all did it*
*This is the Springs shout out to everyone saying "welcome"
We are all brothers in this Lifestyle and just wanna give back saying thank you*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:41 PM~17254811
> *I really appreciate it dog but I can't take all the credit
> We all did it
> This is the Springs shout out to everyone saying "welcome"
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17254145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I would have to lift it :nono:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 10:32 PM~17254695
> *It's gettin there!!! So whutz the deal on your truck??
> *


Its gettin a new tranny. no **** :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Perfect time to pass out fliers for upcoming events will be this Saturday......so get them Fliers ready* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 10:55 PM~17254999
> *Its gettin a new tranny. no ****  :happysad:
> *


that sucks bro ....how many miles on it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17254505
> *swiph ain't around so sign me up for one of those :cheesy:
> *



* 

I talked to SWIPH last week and he said to tell every one whats up and to write him if possible. I think he said FES is the only one that has got at him so far...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 10:58 PM~17255046
> *
> 
> I talked to SWIPH last week and he said to tell every one whats up and to write him if possible. I think he said FES is the only one that has got at him so far...
> *


PM me his addy I'll write his ass


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, RAG3RO</span>Y

What's good Per<span style=\'color:blue\'>RO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 10:59 PM~17255067
> *AllHustle NoLove, RAG3RO</span>Y
> 
> What's good Per<span style=\'color:blue\'>RO?
> *


Nada doggie justwatching the Lakers struggle and tying up the loose ends(no ****) on this lil get together dog
How you been homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:59 PM~17255063
> *PM me his addy I'll write his ass
> *


*You will have to scan your letters to eachother and post them so we all can read them too. The way you too used to go at it would be quite entertaining :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:02 PM~17255102
> *You will have to scan your letters to eachother and post them so we all can read them too. The way you too used to go at it would be quite entertaining  :biggrin:
> *


will do



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:01 PM~17255096
> *Nada doggie justwatching the Lakers struggle and tying up the loose ends(no ****) on this lil get together dog
> How you been homie?
> *


*Doing OK, can't complain I guess. I have a job and the familia is healthy. *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:56 PM~17255011
> *that sucks bro ....how many miles on it?
> *


 95k thats the screwed up part. :angry: Shoulda lasted atleast another 50k. I think whoever had it before me hot roded the chit outta it. It has some performance stuff done to it before i got.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17255118
> *Doing OK, can't complain I guess. I have a job and the familia is healthy.
> *


X2 ....aint getting what I was making but really happy Family is in great health and
I am working


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17255138
> *95k thats the screwed up part.  :angry:    Shoulda lasted atleast another 50k. I think whoever had it before me hot roded the chit outta it. It has some performance stuff done to it before i got.
> *


Yeah that sucks but once you get that done you should be good for awhile at least


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

For anyone that want to write the ****** SWIPH :cheesy: 

Adam Decker #10692-091
Federal Correction Institution La Tuna
P.O. Box 3000
Anthony, NM 88021


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:07 PM~17255176
> *For anyone that want to write the ****** SWIPH  :cheesy:
> 
> Adam Decker #10692-091
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:05 PM~17255157
> *X2 ....aint getting what I was making but really happy Family is in great health and
> I am working
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:07 PM~17255185
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Do you even know when the drop is gonna be ready or they still giving you the run around dog?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:06 PM~17255174
> *Yeah that sucks but once you get that done you should be good for awhile at least
> *


Ya hopefully. When it rains it pours, i just had to fix a ball joint, new trans cooler, and now i think i will have to change a wheel bearing. that stuff aint a big deal though, its a love hate relationship :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 11:11 PM~17255234
> *Ya hopefully. When it rains it pours, i just had to fix a ball joint, new trans cooler, and now i think i will have to change a wheel bearing. that stuff aint a big deal though, its a love hate relationship  :happysad:
> *




Was just there with the rag recently.... :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:11 PM~17255225
> *Do you even know when the drop is gonna be ready or they still giving you the run around dog?
> *


*I went by there today and they pROmised me they would start working on it in the next 3 weeks, so we'll see. I have a guy wanting to cash me out on it, but he wants to see them working on it first. I'll only sell it if he buys it before it's done, cause once it's done I'm keeping it. Don't have a 3 car garage por nada, intiendes  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:16 PM~17255284
> *I went by there today and they pROmised me they would start working on it in the next 3 weeks, so we'll see. I have a guy wanting to cash me out on it, but he wants to see them working on it first. I'll only sell it if he buys it before it's done, cause once it's done I'm keeping it. Don't have a 3 car garage por nada, intiendes
> *


I gotcha bro ....damn that's alot of cash right now :wow: 
Hopefully if you don't get cashed out,it's out soon :happysad: 
I know you gotta miss ridin a Low Low bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully you can make it to the Park on Saturday Sean
Would be great to see you again homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:18 PM~17255311
> *I gotcha bro ....damn that's alot of cash right now :wow:
> Hopefully if you don't get cashed out,it's out soon :happysad:
> I know you gotta miss ridin a Low Low bRO
> *


*I do miss ridin a low low, that's why I bought this G Body. Just need to finish lifting it and cut / buffing it and it will be ready to ROll :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:22 PM~17255357
> *I do miss ridin a low low, that's why I bought this G Body. Just need to finish lifting it and cut / buffing it and it will be ready to ROll  :cheesy:
> *


I actually thought about getting a G-body at one time and starting on mine :biggrin: 

Maybe if I had a 3 car garage


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

OKC hangin in there tonite :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 20 2010, 11:25 PM~17255396
> *OKC hangin in there tonite  :0
> *


 :angry: 



Lakers are playing like shit......just sloppy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:20 PM~17255338
> *Hopefully you can make it to the Park on Saturday Sean
> Would be great to see you again homie
> *


*The only way I won't be there is if I go to my BM wedding. We were together for 15 years and have a great friendship. She wants me to go, but I'm not sure her fiance wants me there. I don't want to go cause that's gonna be hard for me to watch, but I want to respect her feelings if she wants me to be there. I know it sounds weird to most people, but we were together since I was a freshman in high school, and we have a "almost" 17 year old daughter together*.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:27 PM~17255410
> *The only way I won't be there is if I go to my BM wedding. We were together for 15 years and have a great friendship. She wants me to go, but I'm not sure her fiance wants me there. I don't want to go cause that's gonna be hard for me to watch, but I want to respect her feelings if she wants me to be there. I know it sounds weird to most people, but we were together since I was a freshman in high school, and we have a "almost" 17 year old daughter together.
> *


Cool,and I definately understand :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:24 PM~17255385
> *I actually thought about getting a G-body at one time and starting on mine :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe if I had a 3 car garage
> *


*Add another 2 car to ur big ass back yard :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:29 PM~17255434
> *Add another 2 car to ur big ass back yard  :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to do a shitload of earthmoving but I have thought about it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS*
















barely wheeeeewww :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:27 PM~17255407
> *:angry:
> Lakers are playing like shit......just sloppy
> *


Close finish! atleast they got it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take it easy Rocky Ridaz :wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What up CO!!


LETS GO NUGGETS!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 11:07 PM~17255176
> *For anyone that want to write the ****** SWIPH  :cheesy:
> 
> Adam Decker #10692-091
> ...



How you gonna be locked up in a place called LA TUNA??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado, 1more hour of work & i get to finally go home
:420:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2010, 01:18 AM~17256096
> *What up CO!!
> LETS GO NUGGETS!!
> *



whats up chris


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 21 2010, 01:18 AM~17256096
> *What up CO!!
> LETS GO NUGGETS!!
> *


X2


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 10:58 PM~17255046
> *
> 
> I talked to SWIPH last week and he said to tell every one whats up and to write him if possible. I think he said FES is the only one that has got at him so far...
> *


I feel bad, I aint wrote him in a minute...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 AM~17257528
> *Whutz Good Everyone!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 AM~17257477
> *What up CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 09:17 AM~17257536
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up!!! we'll finally get to meet the "Raider Hater" this weekend, huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*PUEBLO ROLLERZ, 1 MORE WEEK........* :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 AM~17257626
> *Whut Up!!! we'll finally get to meet the "Raider Hater" this weekend, huh???  :biggrin:
> *



What up!!!! I'm gonna change my lil name to "Bronco Hater"...lol!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17257821
> *What up!!!! I'm gonna change my lil name to "Bronco Hater"...lol!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: I vote raiderhater719 best lil username!! :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17257842
> *:nono:  :biggrin:  I vote raiderhater719 best lil username!!  :yes:
> *


I 2nd dat!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 AM~17257902
> *I 2nd dat!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 AM~17257626
> *Whut Up!!! we'll finally get to meet the "Raider Hater" this weekend, huh???  :biggrin:
> *


Yes Yes you do :biggrin: I am looking forward to meeting you guys that share a common intrest as me and are also trying to do good things. If you surround yourself with good people it is always good.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17257821
> *What up!!!! I'm gonna change my lil name to "Bronco Hater"...lol!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :roflmao: :0 :twak: :angry:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :tongue: hno: :werd: :loco:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

For all you raider fans! GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 20 2010, 09:37 PM~17254766
> *What up Cabron!!!! Hey just wanna give A BIG ASS THANK YOU!!!!!!!!You puttin a lot of work on this Kick Back Homie, Good lookin out for C-Springs Homie!!
> *


also a big thanks from your brothers in denver.. thanks for the invite!!!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:14 PM~17252599
> *Great bro just trying to get adjusted to my work laptop :happysad:
> How you doing?
> *


lol thats ku homie right on :thumbsup: so how has the new job been goin 4u bro by the way? ive been doin ok homie thanks 4 askn i just been doin side jobs here and there 2 keep me goin and taken care of my kids i get them 1 day more outta the week now then there mom i have 4days and she has them 3 days outta the week :biggrin: so i havent even been doin a hole lot of things like i use 2 b4.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2010, 07:30 PM~17252840
> *What up homie? You going this weekend?
> *


ya bro im tryn 2 make it idk yet i got a bunch of shit goin on dwn here but i still have ur number in my phone if i do ill hit u up and mayb we meet up there or whatever homie  but what bout u r u goin still


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:32 PM~17255474
> *LAKERS
> barely wheeeeewww  :happysad:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 10:51 AM~17258355
> *For all you raider fans! GO BRONCOS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

CaliJay wanted me to post a pic of his truck I told him to take it to the kickback but because he hasn't changed his grill he's scurred :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2010, 12:19 PM~17259188
> *CaliJay wanted me to post a pic of his truck I told him to take it to the kickback but because he hasn't changed his grill he's scurred :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Looks just fine like that! Bring it!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 10:51 AM~17258355
> *For all you raider fans! GO BRONCOS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 12:35 PM~17259322
> *:uh:  Looks just fine like that! Bring it!!
> *


thats what I told him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2010, 12:48 PM~17259426
> *thats what I told him
> *


 :yes:


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17259426
> *thats what I told him
> *


cant get the day off, gotta help the addicts


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 AM~17259188
> *CaliJay wanted me to post a pic of his truck I told him to take it to the kickback but because he hasn't changed his grill he's scurred :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2010, 08:53 AM~17257821
> *What up!!!! I'm gonna change my lil name to "Bronco Hater"...lol!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


One of the homies said (quote) THE SUNSET MAIBE ORANGE AND BLUE BUT THE NIGHT IS STILL SILVER AND BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17259897
> *One of the homies said (quote) THE SUNSET MAIBE ORANGE AND BLUE BUT THE NIGHT IS STILL SILVER AND BLACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17257842
> *:nono:  :biggrin:  I vote raiderhater719 best lil username!!  :yes:
> *



For that, I am going to have to fine you brother. :uh:

I will tell u after u drop me off since I'm waiting with u at the insurance joint


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 21 2010, 11:04 AM~17258447
> *ya bro im tryn 2 make it idk yet i got a bunch of shit goin on dwn here but i still have ur number in my phone if i do ill hit u up and mayb we meet up there or whatever homie   but what bout u r u goin still
> *


Definitely will be there. Hit me up primo and let me know.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calijay_@Apr 21 2010, 01:04 PM~17259538
> *cant get the day off, gotta help the addicts
> *


you said they owed you a day off and were telling you to take one so don't even try it :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 10:40 AM~17258263
> *Yes Yes you do :biggrin: I am looking forward to meeting you guys that share a common intrest as me and are also trying to do good things. If you surround yourself with good people it is always good.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

By the way I gave that Banner to Josh!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 10:43 AM~17258293
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao:  :0  :twak:  :angry:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :tongue:  hno:  :werd:  :loco:
> *



Lol!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2010, 10:51 AM~17258355
> *For all you raider fans! GO BRONCOS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats Dedication!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17259897
> *One of the homies said (quote) THE SUNSET MAIBE ORANGE AND BLUE BUT THE NIGHT IS STILL SILVER AND BLACK  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17257842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Chapo, plague*


What up everyone!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2010, 02:50 PM~17260599
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way I gave that Banner to Josh!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Apr 21 2010, 02:32 PM~17260380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In black and silver, you sir got it right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 05:12 PM~17262571
> *:happysad:
> In black and silver, you sir got it right!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nosad: :loco:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 21 2010, 12:47 PM~17259897
> *One of the homies said (quote) THE SUNSET MAIBE ORANGE AND BLUE BUT THE NIGHT IS STILL SILVER AND BLACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :buttkick: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2010, 01:39 PM~17260476
> *Definitely will be there. Hit me up primo and let me know.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks fes for looking out on my wheels... they sold today and now i just got some brand new outta the box center golds


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17257842
> *:nono:  :biggrin:  I vote raiderhater719 best lil username!!  :yes:
> *


that what im talking bout i vote on that to lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17264036
> *that what im talking bout i vote on that to  lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17263886
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

What up Ralphie cakes


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 PM~17265034
> *What up Ralphie cakes
> *


WHATS UP MANNY FRESH?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

DID YOU SELL THE FLEETWOOD?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 21 2010, 08:29 PM~17265109
> *DID YOU SELL THE FLEETWOOD?
> *


Chilln wrkn on these damn cars almost done but i might trade the cadi :biggrin: n u whats good


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 21 2010, 09:31 PM~17265148
> *Chilln wrkn on these damn cars almost done but i might trade the cadi :biggrin: n u whats good
> *


just finishing the cutty


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up jr?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 21 2010, 06:12 PM~17262571
> *:happysad:
> In black and silver, you sir got it right!!  :thumbsup:
> *



You a CLOWN!!!!! I guess I kinda did set myself up for that one...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

You can always count on a bunch of people commenting when it comes to the 

Raiders and Broncos!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 21 2010, 09:51 AM~17257808
> *PUEBLO ROLLERZ, 1 MORE WEEK........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*I love that place! :cheesy: *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 20 2010, 10:22 PM~17255357
> *I do miss ridin a low low, that's why I bought this G Body. Just need to finish lifting it and cut / buffing it and it will be ready to ROll  :cheesy:
> *


OH YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co its 5:10am in the fuckin morining and iam at fuckin work  :rofl:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 PM~17265316
> *whats up jr?
> *


Not much.Hows life up that way Ralph?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17266475
> *I love that place!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING COLORADO.............*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 22 2010, 06:21 AM~17268359
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIl :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

(505) 837-9300</span>[/b]

ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
CHECK INFRIDAY APRIL 30 - CHECK OUT MONDAY MAY 3
GROUP CODE: ROLLERZ ONLY

CALL AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THE CUT OFF DATE IS APRIL 25TH AND ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO USE THIS DEAL.
PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY NEXT WEEK.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS JUST CALL ME.

TIME IS RUNNING OUT ON THE ROOMS SO BOOK THEM. [/B]


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado, this weather is really bad timing


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

How many clubs repping Colorado? Quote and add your club, no duplicates, no chest thumping, just make a list, I'm curious


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 22 2010, 08:34 AM~17268956
> *How many clubs repping Colorado?  Quote and add your club, no duplicates, no chest thumping, just make a list, I'm curious
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO
ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER 
ROLLERZ ONLY NORTHERN COLORADO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 07:18 AM~17268576
> *Good morning CO and LIl  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Apr 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17265888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17265304
> *just finishing the cutty
> *


WHERES THE PICS AT..... :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 22 2010, 07:22 AM~17268599
> *(505) 837-9300</span>*
> 
> ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 22 2010, 09:39 AM~17269536
> *:roflmao:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



What up man!!!! :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 11:11 AM~17270259
> *What up man!!!! :wave:
> *


Tryin to figure out which way to go!! :run: very busy :happysad: 
Wut up with you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 21 2010, 08:15 PM~17263947
> *thanks fes for looking out on my wheels... they sold today and now i just got some brand new outta the box center golds
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 09:15 AM~17269308
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut up! Just trying to h\get ready for this weekend1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn I was in my regal and got caught in a brutal rain storm mixed with hail and were under a tornado watch :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 01:37 PM~17272164
> *damn I was in my regal and got caught in a brutal rain storm mixed with hail and were under a tornado watch :angry:
> *


 :wow: is the ride ok?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Apr 22 2010, 11:47 AM~17270597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17272617
> *:wow: is the ride ok?
> *




x2 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Apr 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17272617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's okay I was more sad thinking about Saturday  hows the weather up there today?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 04:03 PM~17272972
> *Yeah it's okay I was more sad thinking about Saturday  hows the weather up there today?
> *



Shitty!!!!! Been overcast all day with a few daybreaks here and there :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is why we have a bad reputation

BYMLnKN8PYA&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 04:29 PM~17273231
> *Shitty!!!!! Been overcast all day with a few daybreaks here and there :angry:
> *


any rain though?


----------



## calijay (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 03:36 PM~17273289
> *this is why we have a bad reputation
> 
> BYMLnKN8PYA&feature=related
> *


damn church's chicken


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 04:39 PM~17273308
> *any rain though?
> *



Earlier this Morning!!! On and off for the rest of the day, depending where you live anywayz.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know where to get some chrome rocker panels for my 81 monte here in the springs?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17273289
> *this is why we have a bad reputation
> 
> BYMLnKN8PYA&feature=related
> *


He said "And the girls in their short shorts" :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Draft day let's go BRONCOS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calijay_@Apr 22 2010, 05:12 PM~17273633
> *damn church's chicken
> *


you hungry? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY



How is it going Mr.Roy? You ready for Sat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 07:19 PM~17274774
> *How is it going Mr.Roy? You ready for Sat?
> *


Not really tired as hell.hopefully I'll get the ride up to par and the weather holds
up.How you doing* RAIDER* ?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 04:40 PM~17273936
> *Draft day let's go BRONCOS
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17274812
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17274806
> *Not really tired as hell.hopefully I'll get the ride up to par and the weather holds
> up.How you doing RAIDER ?
> *


Same. Trying to finish my dash and tie up some lose ends with my ride. kKTV says cloudy and 63 on sat. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 07:32 PM~17274891
> *Same. Trying to finish my dash and tie up some lose ends with my ride. kKTV says cloudy and 63 on sat.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up homies, i hope this weather clears up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 22 2010, 07:54 PM~17275049
> *Whats up homies, i hope this weather clears up
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TIM TEBOW!!!!!! What! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :h5: :drama:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 03:44 PM~17272784
> *Same ol!!!! Running behind on my car
> 
> *


I hear that!! I will be happy if we make it there period on saturday!! :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WANT FORGET WHEN I TOOK MY CAR TO THAT CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS, SUNNY, THEN RAIN THEN SNOW WAS HELL DRIVING HOME REMEMBER THAT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, plague, aavigil54, RAG3ROY, theonenonly

:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275775
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, plague, aavigil54, RAG3ROY, theonenonly
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE THIS SHOW WILL HAVE ALL SUNSHINE :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 22 2010, 09:12 PM~17275790
> *WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE THIS SHOW WILL HAVE ALL SUNSHINE :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully. KKTV is saying cloudy and a temp of 63. That sounds like a nice day to me. hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 22 2010, 08:16 PM~17275826
> *Hopefully. KKTV is saying cloudy and a temp of 63. That sounds like a nice day to me. hno:
> *


CLOWDY IS GOOD JUST NOT TOO CLOWDY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17275761
> *I WANT FORGET WHEN I TOOK MY CAR TO THAT CINCO SHOW IN THE SPRINGS, SUNNY, THEN RAIN THEN SNOW WAS HELL DRIVING HOME REMEMBER THAT
> *


yeah and your windshield wipers weren't working :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oooopps


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 21 2010, 07:16 AM~17256834
> *whats up chris
> *



What up CHUNKS?? Whuz crackin??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sik Six!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17276012
> *yeah and your windshield wipers weren't working :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW, THEN THEM SHITS START WORKING WHEN I GOT HOME :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up co. Anyone needs a ride sat let me know ill roll the magnum if we need more room... hit me up. [email protected]


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's fawkin snowing at my house :angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

lowriders+bar b q+ snow= not good


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:27 AM~17278428
> *it's fawkin snowing at my house :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Rainy and snowy today By Bea Karnes, News First 5

Posted : Apr 23, 2010 6:43 AM 

Rain, snow, gusty winds and colder air have moved into Colorado. The windy, wintry conditions will persist into at least to first half of Saturday, then taper off. Sunday will be partly sunny,


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 23 2010, 07:26 AM~17278731
> *Rainy and snowy today By Bea Karnes, News First 5
> 
> Posted : Apr 23, 2010 6:43 AM
> ...


I just heard that on the news! So we gonna try to switch it to sun. or still trying to do it tomorrow?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What the phuk is up with this weather? :uh:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good brothers... snow this is some bullshit... hope it over by tonight


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 07:16 AM~17279022
> *What's good brothers... snow this is some bullshit... hope it over by tonight
> *


whats up homie, hope it warms up


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 23 2010, 07:18 AM~17279031
> *whats up homie, hope it warms up
> *


Right ... what's good dom


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I picked the perfect day to wet sand the car tho :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 07:31 AM~17279123
> *I picked the perfect day to wet sand the car tho  :biggrin:
> *


lol nice!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 08:31 AM~17279123
> *I picked the perfect day to wet sand the car tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey does anyone know about tinypic.com and why I'm not able to upload pics? I'm using my BlackBerry and I've done it before but can't upload anymore. Help me out :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn this weather is beautiful


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

snowing in springs wtf :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17279298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:

How's the lil one doing primo?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 09:06 AM~17279370
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How's the lil one doing primo?
> *


Doing good. :angel:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 23 2010, 09:11 AM~17279395
> *Doing good.  :angel:
> *



Good to hear primo! We will see you tomorrow!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 09:17 AM~17279436
> *Good to hear primo! We will see you tomorrow!
> *


 :thumbsup: Hopefully it's not snowing. :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 08:31 AM~17279123
> *I picked the perfect day to wet sand the car tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 22 2010, 08:34 PM~17275438
> *I hear that!! I will be happy if we make it there period on saturday!!  :happysad:
> *



Yeah and this weather ain't helpin matters either!!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado ready to roll tomorrow :dunno:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 23 2010, 11:11 AM~17280345
> *wat up izzy
> *



What up Homie!!!!! :wave: 

I'm sorry bro but who is this again??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *rollnruthless719, RO4LIFE 719*


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 23 2010, 11:34 AM~17280545
> *What up Homie!!!!! :wave:
> 
> I'm sorry bro but who is this again??
> *


thatz Eric homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and whutz up Colorado!!! We ridin' or whut???


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 11:16 AM~17280889
> *... and whutz up Colorado!!! We ridin' or whut???
> *


let me know... everyone up here is callin i told them we still on till i hear diff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:18 PM~17280913
> *let me know... everyone up here is callin i told them we still on till i hear diff
> *


as far as im concerned itz on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 12:09 PM~17280834
> *thatz Eric homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 12:30 PM~17281019
> *as far as im concerned itz on!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 23 2010, 12:31 PM~17281026
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 12:31 PM~17281032
> *:biggrin:
> *



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RAG3ROY, OVERTIME*


What up fellas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I would personally like to change it to Sunday because we will still have the bounce house and port o let.
That decision will be left up to the guys coming from out of state.
It just sucks because the Denver thing is the same day.
Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.I really wouldn't want anyboy trailering or driving lows through Monument either.
I think I may be working tomorrow also as I got off today due to weather conditions.My boss called and I didn't answer hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:37 PM~17281082
> *I would personally like to change it to Sunday because we will still have the bounce house and port o let.
> That decision will be left up to the guys coming from out of state.
> It just sucks because the Denver thing is the same day.
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody feel free for some ideas,I need to make decisions fast :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:39 PM~17281108
> *anybody feel free for some ideas,I need to make decisions fast :happysad:
> *


Itz up to everyone coming out of town IMO...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 12:40 PM~17281114
> *Itz up to everyone coming out of town IMO...
> *


That is what I'm screamin too


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 11:37 AM~17281082
> *I would personally like to change it to Sunday because we will still have the bounce house and port o let.
> That decision will be left up to the guys coming from out of state.
> It just sucks because the Denver thing is the same day.
> ...


keep me posted roy on what you guys wanna do.. i got a few calls asking some heard is canceled i told them i havent heard and im still rollin rain or shine


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:42 PM~17281132
> *keep me posted roy on what you guys wanna do.. i got a few calls asking some heard is canceled i told them i havent heard and im still rollin rain or shine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:42 PM~17281132
> *keep me posted roy on what you guys wanna do.. i got a few calls asking some heard is canceled i told them i havent heard and im still rollin rain or shine
> *


I will start calling the guys from out of state and see where they stand on it,also it is up to you guys in Denver.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:44 PM~17281151
> *I will start calling the guys from out of state and see where they stand on it,also it is up to you guys in Denver.
> *


Sunday sounds better. But it is up to you SENIOR lowriders i am still a newbie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need to know asap because I work sunday and won't be able to go period but if it's not on tomorrow maybe I won't have to waste a day off of work and just go in..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:55 PM~17281218
> *I need to know asap because I work sunday and won't be able to go period but if it's not on tomorrow maybe I won't have to waste a day off of work and just go in..
> *


Fuck it let's do it 
these weather fuckers don't know what's gonna happen anyways
nobody predicted snow today :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody got tents bring em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281240
> *Fuck it let's do it
> these weather fuckers don't know what's gonna happen anyways
> nobody predicted snow today :happysad:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess it all depends on the weather conditions, I-25 is closed in Monument right now. If this keeps up our Northern brothers might not be able make it at all.

This weather sucks!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think it's gonna rain there is only a 20% chance for tomorrow


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281240
> *Fuck it let's do it
> these weather fuckers don't know what's gonna happen anyways
> nobody predicted snow today :happysad:
> *


Fuck it :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281240
> *Fuck it let's do it
> these weather fuckers don't know what's gonna happen anyways
> nobody predicted snow today :happysad:
> *


don't make the decision to have it or not based on what I just said it's up to you guys throwing it and the guy flying down is that gonna work with him??I also heard of alot of different folks coming down that you hardly see does anybody know how to get a hold of them and tell them it's not tomorrow you see what I'm saying...I heard sunday is gonna be nice but who knows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:01 PM~17281258
> *don't make the decision to have it or not based on what I just said it's up to you guys throwing it and the guy flying down is that gonna work with him??I also heard of alot of different folks coming down that you hardly see does anybody know how to get a hold of them and tell them it's not tomorrow you see what I'm saying...I heard sunday is gonna be nice but who knows
> *


you coming from outta town also,I'm calling people now


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The weather channel says it is suppose to be ugly in the morning then be nice in the afternoon. :dunno:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 11:58 AM~17281240
> *Fuck it let's do it
> these weather fuckers don't know what's gonna happen anyways
> nobody predicted snow today :happysad:
> *


fuck rian or shine MEMORIES CC IS ROLLN TO THE SPRINGS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:06 PM~17281293
> *fuck rian or shine  MEMORIES CC IS ROLLN TO THE SPRINGS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so we gonna show rollin how we get down or what? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17281317
> *so we gonna show rollin how we get down or what? :cheesy:
> *


He said he bringin' his Big Jacket so fuck it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17281317
> *so we gonna show rollin how we get down or what? :cheesy:
> *


:yes:
Just got off the phone with some people from out of state.....Rain or shine it's on
Bring your carharts and rides :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

it's on :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17281334
> *:yes:
> Just got off the phone with some people from out of state.....Rain or shine it's on
> Bring your carharts and rides :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:06 PM~17281293
> *fuck rian or shine  MEMORIES CC IS ROLLN TO THE SPRINGS
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 23 2010, 12:11 PM~17281321
> *He said he bringin' his Big Jacket so fuck it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NICE WHEN BEEN ON FEDS IN 22 DEGRESS OUTSIDE RAIN IS NO BIGGIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:15 PM~17281361
> *NICE WHEN BEEN ON FEDS IN 22 DEGRESS OUTSIDE RAIN IS NO BIGGIE
> *


All of us from Colorado have been in some BS weather in the lolo's!!! One more time won't hurt!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*It's on like Donkey Kong*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Talked to my boss he said some bs about Monday....so no work this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 01:20 PM~17281398
> *Talked to my boss he said some bs about Monday....so no work this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I really think the weather will be ok,just gotta have that snow melt in Monument.
Don't worry Denver,we'll wait for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:22 PM~17281417
> *I really think the weather will be ok,just gotta have that snow melt in Monument.
> Don't worry Denver,we'll wait for you :thumbsup:
> *


If 1-25 is closed what about 83 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 01:22 PM~17281417
> *I really think the weather will be ok,just gotta have that snow melt in Monument.
> Don't worry Denver,we'll wait for you :thumbsup:
> *


so is it still snowing or whats it like now?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 01:22 PM~17281417
> *I really think the weather will be ok,just gotta have that snow melt in Monument.
> Don't worry Denver,we'll wait for you :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:24 PM~17281447
> *so is it still snowing or whats it like now?
> *


barely coming down where I'm at and all the snow is melting already


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:24 PM~17281447
> *so is it still snowing or whats it like now?
> *


Windy and alittle rain :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

It ain't snowing by memorial park it's just raining over here :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 23 2010, 01:24 PM~17281444
> *If 1-25 is closed what about 83 :wow:
> *


it's just Monument but it always gets bad there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so whats the name of the park we'll be at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:27 PM~17281475
> *so whats the name of the park we'll be at?
> *


Memorial park
Need directions?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sun tryin' to poke thru at my house... no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a trailer I can borrow in the springs for Sunday?





Also anybody wanna buy 63 SS interior(Black and Grey)?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you need a trailer for your car Roy or what ?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

game time decision it looks like its going to be ruff on the way .we plan to leave at 9am. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 01:28 PM~17281479
> *Memorial park
> Need directions?
> *


yes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:18 PM~17281381
> *It's on like Donkey Kong
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 23 2010, 12:44 PM~17281613
> *game time decision it looks like its going to be ruff on the way .we plan to leave at 9am. :dunno:
> *


we can play it by ear and leave a hr or so later ill call you john to see what the plan is up here in denver


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

4 Members: MEMORIESCC, bigcadi, elonzo, RAG3ROY

WHATS GOOD BUMA


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:22 PM~17281417
> *I really think the weather will be ok,just gotta have that snow melt in Monument.
> Don't worry Denver,we'll wait for you :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like everybody's wanting to dew the Damn Thing!!!!!!

Lets show Roll'n what CO's about!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:46 PM~17282058
> *4 Members: MEMORIESCC, bigcadi, elonzo, RAG3ROY
> 
> WHATS GOOD BUMA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 23 2010, 01:47 PM~17282068
> *Sounds like everybody's wanting to dew the Damn Thing!!!!!!
> 
> Lets show Roll'n what CO's about!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST CASUAL HOPS RAIN OR SHINE AND SNOW....... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 23 2010, 02:47 PM~17282068
> *Sounds like everybody's wanting to dew the Damn Thing!!!!!!
> 
> Lets show Roll'n what CO's about!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like the suns been out for awhile and SB I 25 is back open already.
Shit should be good 2 go by tomorrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Shit...its nice up here...I got my speedo ready!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 02:10 PM~17282237
> *Shit...its nice up here...I got my speedo ready!
> *


 :0


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

we got sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 23 2010, 03:37 PM~17282447
> *we got sunshine :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wedo give me a call I've been stoppin by your house for the last week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17282237
> *Shit...its nice up here...I got my speedo ready!
> *


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanna give it up to Sean and the good Times Kansas crew for their motivation and dedication.
After flipping a fully chrome undercarriaged car on it's roof just outside their home town,then still making the trip !!!!!!!!!!I think the least we can do in town is make it despite the weather.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad nobody was hurt,but it hurts just looking at these.




I know you'll come out stronger homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

* BIG FAWKIN UPS TO THE KANSAS CHAPTER OF GOODTIMES !!!!!!!!
YOU SHOW US ALL WHAT THE MEANING OF DEDICATION AND PERSISTANCE IS TRUELLY ABOUT.*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:13 PM~17284227
> * BIG FAWKIN UPS TO THE KANSAS CHAPTER OF GOODTIMES !!!!!!!!
> YOU SHOW US ALL WHAT THE MEANING OF DEDICATION AND PERSISTANCE IS TRUELLY ABOUT.
> *


X2

What happened? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 23 2010, 07:16 PM~17284237
> *X2
> 
> What happened? :dunno:
> *


I really didn't have the heart to ask but I'm sure we'll hear all about it tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

<span style='color:red'>*
Thanks again Adan !!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

also*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:36 PM~17284371
> *<span style='color:red'>
> Thanks again Adan !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


he has a Uhaul truck so don't be shy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:49 PM~17284459
> *he has a Uhaul truck so don't be shy
> *



I have two grills he can pick up :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:10 PM~17284206
> *Glad nobody was hurt,but it hurts just looking at these.
> I know you'll come out stronger homie.
> 
> ...


Thats Jermaines car he had just got it last year after the Denver show.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:10 PM~17284206
> *Glad nobody was hurt,but it hurts just looking at these.
> I know you'll come out stronger homie.
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17284786
> *Thats Jermaines car he had just got it last year after the Denver show.
> *


is that little moe??The owner of that shop?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17284839
> *is that little moe??The owner of that shop?
> *


Yeah thats him


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

glad to hear no one was hurt


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:10 PM~17284206
> *Glad nobody was hurt,but it hurts just looking at these.
> I know you'll come out stronger homie.
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17284867
> *Yeah thats him
> *


bummer he's a cool dude


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17284978
> *bummer he's a cool dude
> *


Yeah it really sucks but knowing Moe it will be twice as nice soon


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

well you have a salvageable wrapped fram and chrome undies ,interior and maybe the engine. i can see a bad ass lac getting built again


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 05:40 PM~17284005
> *Just wanna give it up to Sean and the good Times Kansas crew for their motivation and dedication.
> After flipping a fully chrome undercarriaged car on it's roof just outside their home town,then still making the trip !!!!!!!!!!I think the least we can do in town is make it despite the weather.
> *


big up glad to hear no one was hurt .. glad they still coming


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17285080
> *well you have a salvageable wrapped fram and chrome undies ,interior and maybe the engine. i can see a bad ass lac getting built again
> *


Yeah and I believe it was insured but still, gotta love the dedication of those guys.
Most woulda went home and cried,not went on an 8 hr trip" just because"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17284662
> *I have two grills he can pick up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:40 PM~17284005
> *Just wanna give it up to Sean and the good Times Kansas crew for their motivation and dedication.
> After flipping a fully chrome undercarriaged car on it's roof just outside their home town,then still making the trip !!!!!!!!!!I think the least we can do in town is make it despite the weather.
> *



Good looking out Roy...really sux jermaines and other peeps were up till 4am working on it to get it ready for colorado....by the way this happened at 3 and by five we were already on the highway.....see you guys shortly.....BIG GT.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:28 PM~17285249
> *Good looking out Roy...really sux jermaines and other peeps were up till 4am working on it to get it ready for colorado....by the way this happened at 3 and by five we were already on the highway.....see you guys shortly.....BIG GT.....
> *


Big ups to your motivation :worship:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 08:28 PM~17285249
> *Good looking out Roy...really sux jermaines and other peeps were up till 4am working on it to get it ready for colorado....by the way this happened at 3 and by five we were already on the highway.....see you guys shortly.....BIG GT.....
> *


thats whats up big up to the goodtimers drive safe homies


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17285277
> *Big ups to your motivation :worship:
> *




From everyone thanks....and seans says wat up...she also got her 1st and last hopp she was ready to put in work to bad it didn't make it.....


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17285287
> *thats whats up big up to the goodtimers drive safe homies
> *



Thanks man...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell Moe on behalf of all Colorado Ridaz we are sincerely sorry about what happened.
I heard it was insured though, but that does not make it any better.
With all the Blood,Sweat,and Tears that made that car.I truely know in my heart Big Jermaine will come out alot stronger and show how a true rider does it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17285309
> *From everyone thanks....and seans says wat up...she also got her 1st and last hopp she was ready to put in work to bad it didn't make it.....
> *


What up Big Sean :wave:
See ya in the am homie


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17285396
> *Tell Moe on behalf of all Colorado Ridaz we are sincerely sorry about what happened.
> I heard it was insured though, but that does not make it any better.
> With all the Blood,Sweat,and Tears that made that car.I truely know in my heart Big Jermaine will come out alot stronger and show how a true rider does it. :thumbsup:
> *



Yezziirr he already talking bout a vert... :wow:...all happened cause of tire that blew on the trailer...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:04 PM~17285509
> *Yezziirr he already talking bout a vert... :wow:...all happened cause of tire that blew on the trailer...
> *


Damn could happen to anyone and it's good to hear he is already on the grind


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:04 PM~17285509
> *Yezziirr he already talking bout a vert... :wow:...all happened cause of tire that blew on the trailer...
> *


damn tires thats what started it when I lost my motorcycle on the I 25 :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:14 PM~17285584
> *damn tires thats what started it when I lost my motorcycle on the I 25 :angry:
> *


damn makes me not want to tow ever.....or get my chit insured by one of those places that appraise for a grip...... :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

Yea then the tow truck driver thought it was smart to try and hook it on the chrome lowers to flip it over we changed his mind real quick bout got his ass beat...... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 10:16 PM~17285605
> *damn makes me not want to tow ever.....or get my chit insured by one of those places that appraise for a grip...... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah hopefully he had good insurance because if it's just full coverage on a simple 80s cadillac he probably won't get much, I hate to be debbie downer but just speaking real you know insurance companies are out for themselves


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 10:17 PM~17285612
> *Yea then the tow truck driver thought it was smart to try and hook it on the chrome lowers to flip it over we changed his mind real quick bout got his ass beat...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WAY TO PUT IT DOWN* KANSAS GOODTIMERS* SEE ALL YOU RIDERZ SOON THANKS FOR TAKING MY CAR TO THE SPOT TO KANSAS :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP ROY LOOKS LIKE IT GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:28 PM~17285686
> *WUS SUP ROY LOOKS LIKE IT GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT
> *


Colorado is gonna ban together and make this happen with the help of some out of towners it's all good it's all lowriding


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17285679
> *WAY TO PUT IT DOWN KANSAS GOODTIMERS SEE ALL YOU RIDERZ SOON THANKS FOR TAKING MY CAR TO THE SPOT TO KANSAS :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime man...we fam and that's wat fam do for each other....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17285704
> *Colorado is gonna ban together and make this happen with the help of some out of towners it's all good it's all lowriding
> *


THATS TRUE LARRY CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT VERT LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:28 PM~17285686
> *WUS SUP ROY LOOKS LIKE IT GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT
> *


Yeah just sucks the weather aint cooperating....But I figure if Moe and the Kansas crew can go through all that what's a lil weather huh?
Imma ride my shit wit da top down too  
In honor of Moes new idea on a vert......fuck it :biggrin: 



How you been dog?


You short timing it now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:30 PM~17285719
> *THATS TRUE LARRY CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT VERT LARRY  :biggrin:
> *


You know it homie it'll be around and we'll ride together


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17285723
> *Yeah just sucks the weather aint cooperating....But I figure if Moe and the Kansas crew can go through all that what's a lil weather huh?
> Imma ride my shit wit da top down too
> In honor of Moes new idea on a vert......fuck it :biggrin:
> ...


awwww shit you gonna make me drop the top in the rain :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:30 PM~17285715
> *Anytime man...we fam and that's wat fam do for each other....
> *


 :thumbsup: HEY SLEEPY TELL SEAN I SEND HIM THAT INFO ON THE PM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:31 PM~17285723
> *Yeah just sucks the weather aint cooperating....But I figure if Moe and the Kansas crew can go through all that what's a lil weather huh?
> Imma ride my shit wit da top down too
> In honor of Moes new idea on a vert......fuck it :biggrin:
> ...


SIMON DOGG BE BACK IN COLORADO MID MAY CANT GIVE NO DATES OVER THE INTERNET SECRECT SQURRIL SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:32 PM~17285739
> *awwww shit you gonna make me drop the top in the rain :biggrin:
> *


got to do it in honor of the homie.....give him some motivation......and I'll convince Adan too :biggrin: 
If he wont I bet I can get him to at least leave the windows down :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

MUST BE COLD IN THE SPRINGS :angry:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:32 PM~17285743
> *:thumbsup: HEY SLEEPY TELL SEAN I SEND HIM THAT INFO ON THE PM
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:35 PM~17285772
> *MUST BE COLD IN THE SPRINGS  :angry:
> *


Imma be in Carharts with da top down.....fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:37 PM~17285784
> *Imma be in Carharts with da top down.....fuck it :cheesy:
> *


WITH A BEENIE A JACKET GLOVES FIVE PAIR OF SOCKS QUE MAS! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:41 PM~17285832
> *WITH A BEENIE A JACKET GLOVES FIVE PAIR OF SOCKS QUE MAS! :biggrin:
> *


Thermals y todo :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17285867
> *Thermals y todo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: YOU A FOO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17285885
> *:roflmao: YOU A FOO
> *


I just gotta get another rainsuit cause I left mine in the Burban when I sold it :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

See you in the morning guys. :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 10:34 PM~17285765
> *got to do it in honor of the homie.....give him some motivation......and I'll convince Adan too  :biggrin:
> If he wont I bet I can get him to at least leave the windows down :cheesy:
> *


Adan's windows are always down there is none :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17285909
> *I just gotta get another rainsuit cause I left mine in the Burban when I sold it :happysad:
> *


OH YEA I MEMBER THAT BURBAN :angry: YOU COULD OF HAD YOUR RAIN COAT BACK :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:52 PM~17285958
> *Adan's windows are always down there is none :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17285973
> *OH YEA I MEMBER THAT BURBAN :angry: YOU COULD OF HAD YOUR RAIN COAT BACK :cheesy:
> *


sorry buddy wanna buy an f150?

:happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17285977
> *:around:
> *


its true unless he finally put some in.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 09:54 PM~17285988
> *sorry buddy wanna buy an f150?
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


FAWKER :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2010, 10:55 PM~17285998
> *FAWKER :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


you were supposed to buy that burban I forgot about it. damn Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:57 PM~17286010
> *you were supposed to buy that burban I forgot about it. damn Roy
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 11:01 PM~17286055
> *:dunno:
> *


or was it Paul that was gonna buy it??who bought it?? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:04 PM~17285509
> *Yezziirr he already talking bout a vert... :wow:...all happened cause of tire that blew on the trailer...
> *


i am gonna say we lucked out then...when we went to Junction City KS to get Ceez's cutty we lost the tread on one of the trailer tires. we limped the trailer ten miles to Hayes KS for a new tire... sorry to hear about what happened Goodtimes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup Larry? Sho wish I as going to the kickback tomorrow :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 22 2010, 10:55 PM~17276887
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sik Six!!!
> *



Nada...just tryin to adjust to the new state. Them Nugs pissin me off tho


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
Good morning Colorado


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 05:49 AM~17287538
> *:wave:
> Good morning Colorado
> *


good morning roy, weather is getting better


----------



## Slam 64 MemoriesCC (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 05:49 AM~17287538
> *:wave:
> Good morning Colorado
> *



We in Denver waking up to what looks like a clearing sky...so we thinkin' well come down in the low lows but if its bad down there we might just roll civilian rides...hows the weather this morning in da springs?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slam 64 MemoriesCC_@Apr 24 2010, 07:20 AM~17287641
> *We in Denver waking up to what looks like a clearing sky...so we thinkin' well come down in the low lows but if its bad down there we might just roll civilian rides...hows the weather this morning in da springs?
> 
> *



This is the update I just got from my brothers setting up the bounce house....


"A little wet with some sun"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 24 2010, 07:43 AM~17287738
> *This is the update I just got from my brothers setting up the bounce house....
> "A little wet with some sun"
> *


come onnnnnnnnn sun :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

doesnt look too bad this morning, but its colorado give it an hour..... maybe we should move the hop off earlier


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what time is the hop??Is it windy??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

what time your heading down there Roy


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

my fucking solenoid took a shit, so im working on it and headed to the park.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

2day at the park


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

heres a bike i just finished


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 03:45 PM~17290174
> *heres a bike i just finished
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC GUY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC COLORADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2010, 09:57 PM~17286010
> *you were supposed to buy that burban I forgot about it. damn Roy
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Chuck?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 24 2010, 06:44 PM~17291059
> *ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC COLORADO
> *


 :yes: WORKN ON IT


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good to see all the Colorado Riders today.Cant forget the Kansas Riders either. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD PICS


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 03:45 PM~17290174
> *heres a bike i just finished
> 
> 
> ...


good job mac that came out bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow where do I start?
Was a hell of a turnout and everybody kept the peace and there was no drama for how many people was there,that's amazing!!!!Was a great showing of unity between clubs as well as cities.Fucking amazing.To me that is truely what lowriding is about.It's the begining of the season and I can already see the future being really possitive.
Want to give a special thanks to Rollin,Kansas Goodtimes,Denver in a whole.......Nothing but fucking love guys.I'll be there tomorrow for sure as well as a few guys from here.Springs really need to make this happen and respond to the respect Denver showed us by making it here.Much love homies.Also Most Hated from coming all the way from out SouthEast.You know I got love for you homies.
Everybody that made an effort on our part to host.....Xquizite,City Wide,and especially Silviano,Sal,derrick etc.......Pueblo came in deep,much love ......Everyone even without a car,that just made it, to make this kickback one of the best in Springs history.
Man there is so much love and respect for every rider and person that supports it right now in me.(no Joto)
I think I seen every damn lowrider I know and then some from here.
Really make me proud to be a Lowrider.
And just to straighten out rumors before they start.The police did not boot us out.They are fed up with the donks with the Ice Cream truck music.No disrespect to you guys but show some respect please and keep the speakers inside your ride.
It really is restricting our abilities to kick back without police prescence.
Thanks again everyone and I can't wait to be on the cruise tomorrow.....somebody save me a spot :biggrin:
sorry for the book just wanted to say thank you to every single person there today.We had an amazing day....and it only gets better from here.
Please people from out of town touch base and let us know you all made it home safe.....Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17291465
> *good job mac that came out bad ass homie :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ...damn I seen you Mac and was gonna go up to you but I think I was doing something at the time then I didn't see you again....sorry doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish I woulda taken pics,Camera was in my pocket all day tambien


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow....and I'm calling out all Springs Lowrider....the least you can do is return the favor and love and join me and the few others that are rollin tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Whoever took pics please post them up for our Brothers fighting for our freedom in Afghanistan


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:07 PM~17291488
> *Wow where do I start?
> Was a hell of a turnout and everybody kept the peace and there was no drama for how many people was there,that's amazing!!!!Was a great showing of unity between clubs as well as cities.Fucking amazing.To me that is truely what lowriding is about.It's the begining of the season and I can already see the future being really possitive.
> Want to give a special thanks to Rollin,Kansas Goodtimes,Denver in a whole.......Nothing but fucking love guys.I'll be there tomorrow for sure as well as a few guys from here.Springs really need to make this happen and respond to the respect Denver showed us by making it here.Much love homies.Also Most Hated from coming all the way from out SouthEast.You know I got love for you homies.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 24 2010, 09:28 PM~17291622
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Special thanks to you also my club brother :thumbsup:


How you escape from yerry dog? :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:31 PM~17291642
> *Special thanks to you also my club brother :thumbsup:
> How you escape from yerry dog? :biggrin:
> *


I waited till Julian went inside the house than i told them im out. :biggrin: told Jerry i needed to go do some top secret shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17291661
> *I waited till Julian went inside the house than i told them im out. :biggrin: told Jerry i needed to go do some top secret shit.
> *


I hope he gets home alright

And to all the Kansas Good Timers.....big ups nice to kick it with you guys again


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:35 PM~17291668
> *I hope he gets home alright
> 
> And to all the Kansas Good Timers.....big ups nice to kick it with you guys again
> *


X2 it was nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17291661
> *I waited till Julian went inside the house than i told them im out. :biggrin: told Jerry i needed to go do some top secret shit.
> *


Man I forgot how damn nice that Cougar is.....loving it....especially after being inside it.....your interior is amazing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 24 2010, 09:36 PM~17291674
> *X2 it was nice
> *


Yeah wish I coulda stayed longer but really can't afford a DUI .....or the wifey being more pissed... :biggrin: 
Shit Imma be rollin all day tomorrow also.....you should roll with us my club brother :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta give it up to Just Casual,Fes,Good Times Kansas,and superior for making the hop happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fucking Lakers look like ass I shoulda just kicked it,this game sucks




:happysad:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17291668
> *I hope he gets home alright
> 
> And to all the Kansas Good Timers.....big ups nice to kick it with you guys again
> *


i hope u kept the boys in line today lol sorry i couldnt make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 09:45 PM~17291744
> *i hope u kept the boys in line today lol sorry i couldnt make it
> *


Much love to your brothers homie,they are top knotch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, *cl1965ss*

:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17291794
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, cl1965ss
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2010, 09:53 PM~17291804
> *:wave:
> Looks like you guys had fun.
> *


Man if the wind wasn't there I would call it perfect.....at least it didn't snow or rain :dunno:
how the hell you doing Chuck?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:56 PM~17291822
> *Man if the wind wasn't there I would call it perfect.....at least it didn't snow or rain :dunno:
> how the hell you doing Chuck?
> *


I just finished wraping some fiberglass pods.

I went to get 2 tires mounted on the regal today, a chunk of rubber came off around two spokes, so i had to leave it there for roberts tire to fix. I will pick it up on monday, then get the other two tires mounted on tuesday. :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks to the brothers down south for the invite.. had a good day and was nice to meet some of you guys I didn't know... big thanks to roy for your work on getting this together look foward to the next one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2010, 09:59 PM~17291847
> *I just finished wraping some fiberglass pods.
> 
> I went to get 2 tires mounted on the regal today, a chunk of rubber came off around two spokes, so i had to leave it there for roberts tire to fix. I will pick it up on monday, then get the other two  tires mounted on tuesday. :happysad:
> *


I'll be up in Denver tomorrow dog want me to pick you up?





And on a side note...The homie Silviano has 520's for sale........get at me if you are intersted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 24 2010, 10:08 PM~17291913
> *Thanks to the brothers down south for the invite.. had a good day and was nice to meet some of you guys I didn't know...  big thanks to roy for your work on getting this together look foward to the next one
> *


Thanks Chris ,really great to have you guys in town
I want to get an end of the Season thing in tambien but it will be on a shorter notice due to weather situations....or maybe I can set a date on that soon........F the weather :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 11:08 PM~17291920
> *I'll be up in Denver tomorrow dog want me to pick you up?
> And on a side note...The homie Silviano has 520's for sale........get at me if you are intersted
> *


I just bought 4 tires on friday, thanks for looking out though.  

I am going to install those pods tomorrow and a amp, so i can get paid. I wish i could go, but i need the money.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to ruthless as well,was nice to see you guys out in full force
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2010, 10:12 PM~17291943
> *I just bought 4 tires on friday, thanks for looking out though.
> 
> I am going to install those pods tomorrow and a amp, so i can get paid. I wish i could go, but i need the money.
> *


It's all gravy....get that paper homie 






*Anybody interested in 520's hit me up,the homie has em in town*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:41 PM~17291716
> *Gotta give it up to Just Casual,Fes,Good Times Kansas,and superior for making the hop happen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17291977
> *:biggrin:
> *


Was great to have you guys today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry you need to let us know you made it home ok dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody got pics brothers,or film of the hop?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2010, 10:38 PM~17292141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17292111
> *anybody got pics brothers,or film of the hop?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy41_H-tiRk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2010, 11:08 PM~17292306
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy41_H-tiRk :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W53aUigYRTA


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks roy dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 24 2010, 11:16 PM~17292364
> *thanks roy dog :biggrin:
> *


thank you dog for making it happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sorry we couldn't set up the bounce house,or tents but that wind was crazy


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

will not be the last time we do this kick back


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:09 PM~17291503
> *X2 ...damn I seen you Mac and was gonna go up to you but I think I was doing something at the time then I didn't see you again....sorry doggie
> *


ya, i wanted to meet everyone but had to hurry and get to denver for a surprise bday party... glad to hear everyone got along and no drama... i cant wait to see some pics..... damn roy, your car sure looked good


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 24 2010, 06:14 PM~17290902
> *NICE PIC GUY
> *


thanks bro


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Today was a good day for lowriders! East Side Low Ride enjoyed the day! Gave me an idea to try and get something like that goin down here in Pueblo!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 24 2010, 08:03 PM~17291465
> *good job mac that came out bad ass homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody else get some pics
On a side not was great to see Most hated,Rollerz Only Southern Colorado and Denver,Show Offs,Majesty,Denver CC,Memories,Just Casual,CityWide,Good Times Colorado and Kansas,Superior,east Side,Sweet Dreams,Ruthless,and all the solo riders that made it today.
And if I missed your club let me know....It's probably because igot too much blood in my alcohol system


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 11:35 PM~17292535
> *ya, i wanted to meet everyone but had to hurry and get to denver for a surprise bday party... glad to hear everyone got along and no drama... i cant wait to see some pics..... damn roy, your car sure looked good
> *


Thanks homie,it needs help but it's a step


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2010, 11:37 PM~17292550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You take really great pictures brother :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry's truck looks really good
A lil polyurethane in the bed and that fucker would be poppin
I got the poly Jerry....get at me it's yours doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17292593
> *You take really great pictures brother :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROY IM WORK'N ON IT... WE HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:07 PM~17291488
> *Wow where do I start?
> Was a hell of a turnout and everybody kept the peace and there was no drama for how many people was there,that's amazing!!!!Was a great showing of unity between clubs as well as cities.Fucking amazing.To me that is truely what lowriding is about.It's the begining of the season and I can already see the future being really possitive.
> Want to give a special thanks to Rollin,Kansas Goodtimes,Denver in a whole.......Nothing but fucking love guys.I'll be there tomorrow for sure as well as a few guys from here.Springs really need to make this happen and respond to the respect Denver showed us by making it here.Much love homies.Also Most Hated from coming all the way from out SouthEast.You know I got love for you homies.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2010, 11:46 PM~17292647
> *THANKS ROY IM WORK'N ON IT...  WE HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks dog so did I,and will tomorrow tambien




And on a side note for anybody that wants to hit up Denver tomorrow We're gonna be leaving around 10 after having breakfast....hit me up if you are down
And damn it Anson get that car up....I wanna see it tomorrow* :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V5_aqAjcpU :0


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:47 PM~17291764
> *Much love to your brothers homie,they are top knotch
> *


lol most of the time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 25 2010, 12:04 AM~17292817
> *lol most of the time
> *


Yeah they just about 10 past fucked up right now probably.....they drinkin mofo's :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17292865
> *Yeah they just about 10 past fucked up right now probably.....they drinkin mofo's :biggrin:
> *


yes we are :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anymore pics fellas?
I would have like to have gotten one with a vision on the population there.....shit was crazy.....at least for Springs it was..


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 08:07 PM~17291488
> *Wow where do I start?
> Was a hell of a turnout and everybody kept the peace and there was no drama for how many people was there,that's amazing!!!!Was a great showing of unity between clubs as well as cities.Fucking amazing.To me that is truely what lowriding is about.It's the begining of the season and I can already see the future being really possitive.
> Want to give a special thanks to Rollin,Kansas Goodtimes,Denver in a whole.......Nothing but fucking love guys.I'll be there tomorrow for sure as well as a few guys from here.Springs really need to make this happen and respond to the respect Denver showed us by making it here.Much love homies.Also Most Hated from coming all the way from out SouthEast.You know I got love for you homies.
> ...


 :thumbsup: i made it there and another club members 2 but we didnt get there til the hop at the parking lot it was ku and meet aot of ku peeps  i didnt get 2 meet u roy but FUCK ur 63 is fuckn bad ass bro i seen it there


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i meant alot lol :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 25 2010, 12:35 AM~17293099
> *:thumbsup:  i made it there and another club members 2 but we didnt get there til the hop at the parking lot it was ku and meet aot of ku peeps    i didnt get 2 meet u roy but FUCK ur 63 is fuckn bad ass bro i seen it there
> *


Thanks dog mine isn't nothing like Adan's but i like to think of mine on a different path :biggrin: 
Glad you made it even though I think the parkinglot was nothing compared to the park.......


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17293136
> *Thanks dog mine isn't nothing like Adan's but i like to think of mine on a different path :biggrin:
> Glad you made it even though I think the parkinglot was nothing compared to the park.......
> *


shit well i think both of them r fuckn nice  ya thats what i heard from a couple from a coupe people i wanted 2 make it there on tyme but other shit came up but shit oh well the parking lot thing was ku :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 25 2010, 12:45 AM~17293177
> *shit well i think both of them r fuckn nice   ya thats what i heard from a couple from a coupe people i wanted 2 make it there on tyme but other shit came up but shit oh well the parking lot thing was ku  :biggrin:
> *


Parkinglot was better IMO because we had the police on lock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But the park had shit happening everywhere


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 11:48 PM~17293187
> *Parkinglot was better IMO because we had the police on lock
> *


thats whats up but ya like u said at lease it was a good turn out and drama free and no haters fuck all that bullshit i hate people like that.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:50 PM~17292684
> *Thanks dog so did I,and will tomorrow tambien
> And on a side note for anybody that wants to hit up Denver tomorrow We're gonna be leaving around 10 after having breakfast....hit me up if you are down
> And damn it Anson get that car up....I wanna see it tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

Man wanna give a big thanks to everyone....you guys deff showed us some love....from behalf of the kansas GT thanks for everything......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17293316
> *Man wanna give a big thanks to everyone....you guys deff showed us some love....from behalf of the kansas GT thanks for everything......
> *


we want to thank you guys bro......from the distance to the .....putting up with Jerry :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Man that kick out was the shit... roy my kid took pics I don't know how they turned out ill check here in a few illl get you a copy if they are good... the caravan from denver to springs was tight.... I can't wait till the hangover cruise ... 
Thanks for the love denver got in the springs we will most deff be back for anything you guys put together ....


----------



## Slam 64 MemoriesCC (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17292570
> *anybody else get some pics
> On a side not was great to see Most hated,Rollerz Only Southern Colorado and Denver,Show Offs,Majesty,Denver CC,Memories,Just Casual,CityWide,Good Times Colorado and Kansas,Superior,east Side,Sweet Dreams,Ruthless,and all the solo riders that made it today.
> And if I missed your club let me know....It's probably because igot too much blood in my alcohol system
> *



yeah roy...thanks for the shout out! we was glad to make it...we had a crazy ride down there too in da caravan. bunch of us didn't have working wipers and when we hit the snow coming at us in monument we couldn't see shit. no worries tho...we ridas and we committed and blasted on thru to show da luv to da springs!

hope to see ya'll reppin tomorrow...the drive for you won't be as dangerous...orale!
:biggrin: 

oh yeah...5150, Old Memories, UCE was present from denver too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slam 64 MemoriesCC_@Apr 25 2010, 06:58 AM~17294011
> *yeah roy...thanks for the shout out! we was glad to make it...we had a crazy ride down there too in da caravan. bunch of us didn't have working wipers and when we hit the snow coming at us in monument we couldn't see shit. no worries tho...we ridas and we committed and blasted on thru to show da luv to da springs!
> 
> hope to see ya'll reppin tomorrow...the drive for you won't be as dangerous...orale!
> ...


my bad....and *Impalas*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well just got done blowing chunks and took some 800 mg Ibuprophin for this bad ass headache.....guess I'm officially ready to roll after Itake a shower :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:28 AM~17294275
> *Well just got  done blowing chunks and took some 800 mg Ibuprophin for this bad ass headache.....guess I'm officially ready to roll after Itake a shower :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 08:35 AM~17294294
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Guess I'm officially ready for the "hangover cruise" :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 AM~17294303
> *Guess I'm officially ready for the "hangover cruise" :cheesy:
> *


lol, ya i think i have a hangover cruise everyday when i drive to work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:27 AM~17294262
> *my bad....and Impalas
> *


And *Pure Prefection*
:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

kinda a bummer theres not more pics of yesterday... the hop? we will see what happens today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 08:41 AM~17294332
> *lol, ya i think i have a hangover cruise everyday when i drive to work
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That actually had me laughing out loud and spitting out the arrowhead I am trying to hydrate with :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:46 AM~17294353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That actually had me laughing out loud and spitting out the arrowhead I am trying to hydrate with :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can I get an official time on the HO Cruise 
I heard Noon and someone else was saying 2





And damn I shouldn't have mixed that Patron with beer


And CSprings is slow to post pics Mac but they should start coming up this afternoon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:* RAG3ROY, macgyver, raiderhater719, Purple Haze, greenmerc77, OVERTIME*
*Good morning Mac,your lucky you're a big guy to be a RAIDER hater,Sean,Paul, Y Ivan* :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:13 PM~17291957
> *Big ups to ruthless as well,was nice to see you guys out in full force
> :yes:
> *


Thanks Mr.Roy you did a good job setting that shit up it was bad ass! No drama bad ass rides weather was 50/50 but it was tight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 AM~17294392
> *Thanks Mr.Roy you did a good job setting that shit up it was bad ass! No drama bad ass rides weather was 50/50 but it was tight.
> *


Thanks dog,wish the weather was better but it's hard to predict months prior,glad you guys had a good time


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 AM~17294385
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, macgyver, raiderhater719, Purple Haze, greenmerc77, OVERTIME
> Good morning Mac,your lucky you're a big guy to be a RAIDER hater,Sean,Paul, Y Ivan :wave:
> *


All gate no weight :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:51 AM~17294385
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, macgyver, raiderhater719, Purple Haze, greenmerc77, OVERTIME
> Good morning Mac,your lucky you're a big guy to be a RAIDER hater,Sean,Paul, Y Ivan :wave:
> *


morning... ya im definately a raider hater..


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:49 AM~17294374
> *Can I get an official time on the HO Cruise
> I heard Noon and someone else was saying 2
> And damn I shouldn't have mixed that Patron with beer
> ...


sounds good... gotta go to the shop and finish a car today but will check out some pics later


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Big thank you to Roy and everyone in the Springs for hosting such a successful event. The family and I had a great time! Really great to meet some new friends and run into some old ones. Denver has mad love and respect for our brothers down south and I look forward to doing this again soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 25 2010, 08:07 AM~17294485
> *All gate no weight :biggrin:
> *


for me, i always was skinny and tried taking weight gain and all that bs and nuthin worked... so now i jus rely on cheeseburgers and beer and chit is workin..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:14 AM~17294537
> *Big thank you to Roy and everyone in the Springs for hosting such a successful event. The family and I had a great time! Really great to meet some new friends and run into some old ones. Denver has mad love and respect for our brothers down south and I look forward to doing this again soon.
> 
> Thanks again!
> *


who has some good Menudo up in Denver cause I'm headed out inna few
Probably solo .....guess everybody is hungover and not leaving soon



Well anybody that wants to roll up in the rag with me hit me up soon cause I'm ghost in about 30 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:14 AM~17294537
> *Big thank you to Roy and everyone in the Springs for hosting such a successful event. The family and I had a great time! Really great to meet some new friends and run into some old ones. Denver has mad love and respect for our brothers down south and I look forward to doing this again soon.
> 
> Thanks again!
> *


Glad you had a good time bro and thanks for making it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:31 PM~17281504
> *Anybody got a trailer I can borrow in the springs for Sunday?
> Also anybody wanna buy 63 SS interior(Black and Grey)?
> *


any pics of the 63 interior? how much?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 09:27 AM~17294596
> *any pics of the 63 interior? how much?
> *


hit up purplehaze on here


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 09:15 AM~17294544
> *for me, i always was skinny and tried taking weight gain and all that bs and nuthin worked... so now i jus rely on cheeseburgers and beer and chit is workin..lol
> *


I think my wife keeps me big so she can eat me later :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 09:12 AM~17294528
> *morning... ya im definately a raider hater..
> *


X2


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 25 2010, 08:07 AM~17294485
> *All gate no weight :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey good Job Roy that thing was pretty good considering the weather but damn it's hot out today damn Colorado


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollnruthless719, Purple Haze, raiderhater719
Wut up guys? Your old lady started doing the applications and the bylaws yet josh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well right rear wheel started wobbling on I 25
Imma try to see what it is...Im thinking I didn't tighten up an adapter good enough but....if I can't tell Imma be taking the truck :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I am taking the truck
With no seat belts and no roof I'd be a dead mofo if something went wrong....I'm on my way though fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT anybody got pics?
Special thanks to all the clubs and solo Riders in Denver for having us for the Hangover Cruise and Picnic.
We really appreciate it.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 05:41 PM~17297960
> *TTT anybody got pics?
> Special thanks to all the clubs and solo  Riders in Denver for having us for the Hangover Cruise and Picnic.
> We really appreciate it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2010, 11:32 AM~17295243
> *Hey good Job Roy that thing was pretty good considering the weather but damn it's hot out today damn Colorado
> *


Thanks Larry
love that Cutlass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 06:59 PM~17298093
> *Thanks Larry
> love that Cutlass bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanx I'll post the pics I have tomorrow morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see what you do to the ride Anson :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MARCOS HOW YOU DOING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17298769
> *WUS SUP MARCOS HOW YOU DOING
> *


What up Ranger Wrinkles :wave: was good to see your ride out again homie,
Damn that mofo 3 wheels high :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Marcos you ready to spray that door yet doggie?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 25 2010, 07:08 PM~17298769
> *WUS SUP MARCOS HOW YOU DOING
> *


Good Wrinkles!....... Almost home homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan how you doing bro?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17298997
> *What up Ranger Wrinkles :wave: was good to see your ride out again homie,
> :wow: :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:23 PM~17299027
> *What up Ivan how you doing bro?
> *


alright just hanging out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:23 PM~17299023
> *Good Wrinkles!....... Almost home homie  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:
Where ya coming from?
The chrome chop? :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17298997
> *What up Ranger Wrinkles :wave: was good to see your ride out again homie,
> Damn that mofo 3 wheels high :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: WTF :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:22 PM~17299011
> *Hey Marcos you ready to spray that door yet doggie?
> *


No need to anymore 64 is long gone :biggrin: and this is staying in Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll post up the few flicks that I took in Denver probably tomorrow,when,I hope,my charger comes in the mail.
I don't wanna download them on the work laptop :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:21 PM~17298997
> *What up Ranger Wrinkles :wave: was good to see your ride out again homie,
> Damn that mofo 3 wheels high :cheesy:
> *


buckeled quarte panel now


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17299023
> *Good Wrinkles!....... Almost home homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: READY FOR THAT CARNE ASADA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17299059
> *:wow: WTF  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just bullchiting homie your ride was babied


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17299061
> *No need to anymore 64 is long gone :biggrin: and this is staying in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17299061
> *No need to anymore 64 is long gone :biggrin: and this is staying in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious bro you gonna hurt yourself bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17299061
> *No need to anymore 64 is long gone :biggrin: and this is staying in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
what haaappppennnnnn?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody else feel sick after all that cold?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17299046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17299109
> *:wow:
> what haaappppennnnnn?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HE'S BULLCHITIN :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17299148
> *HE'S BULLCHITIN :yes:
> *


it's a nice hopper but I'd stick with the 4 if it was me


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Apr 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17299097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mr.Julian now has a single and a double


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17299195
> *:roflmao: Its not mine Ivan,Im gonna take a break from lowriding  :tears:
> Mr.Julian  now has a single and a double
> *


guess he can't afford my vert now :biggrin: why you stepping back from lowriding bro?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah thats all he need like hopping one car isnt expensive enough as it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17299225
> *yeah thats all he need like hopping one car isnt expensive enough as it is
> *


He can afford it,homie is doing great nowadays


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17299207
> *guess he can't afford my vert now :biggrin: why you stepping back from lowriding bro?
> *


When i buy my next ride i gotta make sure i have cash in the bank, n case i get laid off again,hopefully i wont be out to long.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17299254
> *When i buy my next ride i gotta make sure i have cash in the bank, n case i get laid off again,hopefully i wont be out to long.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17299254
> *When i buy my next ride i gotta make sure i have cash in the bank, n case i get laid off again,hopefully i wont be out to long.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17299254
> *When i buy my next ride i gotta make sure i have cash in the bank, n case i get laid off again,hopefully i wont be out to long.
> *


once that car sells youll have a clean ride and cash in the bank or get your as to wyoming where there is work year round and there will be a gt chapter we can start.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Big thanks to the the fellow brothers that made the trip up... damn this weekend was off the hook.... looking foward to this summer ... big ups to the casuals .. bad ass bbq and all the fellow lowriders car clubs and all the riders....


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17299061
> *No need to anymore 64 is long gone :biggrin: and this is staying in Colorado
> 
> 
> ...




We gunna miss that bitch.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17299511
> *Big thanks to the the fellow brothers that made the trip up...  damn this weekend was off the hook.... looking foward to this summer ...  big ups to the casuals .. bad ass bbq and all the fellow lowriders car clubs and all the riders....
> *


Sorry the Trey couldn't make it homie,but damn you guys knew how to make someone welcome.Thanks again Denver!!!! :cheesy: 
Can't wait for the next trip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm gonna get with a couple guys and make this years "2nd Annual End of the Season Kickback" the shit :cheesy:
Springs can really use a few more things going on.
Thanks again for everybody that made the trip out.


----------



## Slam 64 MemoriesCC (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17299662
> *Sorry the Trey couldn't make it homie,but damn you guys knew how to make someone welcome.Thanks again Denver!!!! :cheesy:
> Can't wait for the next trip
> *


Thanks back to the folks that rolled in today. It ku to have everyone kickin it and not worry about drama or even da police!

Look forward to more chillin together.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slam 64 MemoriesCC_@Apr 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17299733
> *Thanks back to the folks that rolled in today. It ku to have everyone kickin it and not worry about drama or even da police!
> 
> Look forward to more chillin together.
> *


Exactly homie...Sam right?
Was great to see you again bro,we will make sure more guys come up next time..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn trip out not 1 cop and no drama .... summer here we come


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 09:12 PM~17299714
> *I'm gonna get with a couple guys and make this years "2nd Annual End of the Season Kickback" the shit :cheesy:
> Springs can really use a few more things going on.
> Thanks again for everybody that made the trip out.
> *


maybe this time I can make it to the car wash before I get that and not look like a damn fool


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:14 AM~17294537
> *Big thank you to Roy and everyone in the Springs for hosting such a successful event. The family and I had a great time! Really great to meet some new friends and run into some old ones. Denver has mad love and respect for our brothers down south and I look forward to doing this again soon.
> 
> Thanks again!
> *


mybad bout saturday ceez when u tx me back homie i was already headed back 2 pueblo if i was still up in the springs i woulda turned around n said whats up but hey mayb next tyme wil meet up bro 4 sures and i stil got them cylinders 2 if u stil wana do them dealz let me know brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

so check this,,,,,,,,,,,,, if denver can cruise every saturday night and every other town can do chit then lil ol colo spgs should be able to be throwin more kick back bar b qs or we should all just start meetin every sunday at the park, or something....

i didnt stay at the bar b q that long but all day and all night i had everyone textn and callin bout it and i know if we throw something again there down and will bring more of there rides... maybe a bigger spot where we can hold a hop at the same spot?

dunno, maybe jus the pbr talkin, but im really startn to feal it and think springs needs something...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 10:55 PM~17301324
> *so check this,,,,,,,,,,,,, if denver can cruise every saturday night and every other town can do chit then lil ol colo spgs should be able to be throwin more kick back bar b qs or we should all just start meetin every sunday at the park, or something....
> 
> i didnt stay at the bar b q that long but all day and all night i had everyone textn and callin bout it and i know if we throw something again there down and will bring more of there rides...  maybe a bigger spot where we can hold a hop at the same spot?
> ...


we need to meet and cruise not just park :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17301416
> *we need to meet and cruise not just park :biggrin:
> *


ya meet for awhile then cruise


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 11:11 PM~17301536
> *ya meet for awhile then cruise
> *


You name the place an time and RUTHLESS will be there!


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

LAST NIGHT AT THE GOOTIMES SPOT LAS VEGAS!!! VEGAS MOST WANTED & DEVOTIONS

Lt2joElsXpo&hl


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 25 2010, 10:22 PM~17301669
> *You name the place an time and RUTHLESS will be there!
> *


we will figure out somthing


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 25 2010, 11:26 PM~17301726
> *we will figure out somthing
> *


Let us know if you guys need help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 25 2010, 10:29 PM~17301771
> *Let us know if you guys need help.
> *


sounds good bro...il figure something out


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WANNA THANK THE COLORADO & KANSAS GOODTIMERS FOR TAKING MY RIDE OUT TO THE PICNIC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

70 during the day and it snowed last night thats crazy, It was mixed with rain so no accumulation on the ground.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17301152
> *mybad bout saturday ceez when u tx me back homie i was already headed back 2 pueblo if i was still up in the springs i woulda turned around n said whats up but hey mayb next tyme wil meet up bro 4 sures and i stil got them cylinders 2 if u stil wana do them dealz let me know brotha :biggrin:
> *



No worries primo. I didn't see your text I'll later so I understand. I still want those 8s tho. I think my homie is headed to the springs on Thursday, I can send the 12s with him then....hit me up!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 26 2010, 07:27 AM~17303541
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up RenzO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17301416
> *we need to meet and cruise not just park :biggrin:
> *


time and place and COUGAR C.C. will be there with his ice cream truck speaker


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, BigCeez, macgyver


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 26 2010, 08:30 AM~17303851
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: raiderhater719, BigCeez, macgyver
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2010, 06:39 AM~17303616
> *No worries primo. I didn't see your text I'll later so I understand. I still want those 8s tho. I think my homie is headed to the springs on Thursday, I can send the 12s with him then....hit me up!
> *


 :thumbsup: 4sho


----------



## Slam 64 MemoriesCC (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17299828
> *Exactly homie...Sam right?
> Was great to see you again bro,we will make sure more guys come up next time..
> *


yeah....it's sam, but they call me slam since i like to break my shit...no stops in the fronts and just love the way it sounds when my frame hits the ground...hate when it fucks up my tranny and everything else...but fuk it we break em we fix em!
:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slam 64 MemoriesCC_@Apr 26 2010, 09:07 AM~17304555
> *yeah....it's sam, but they call me slam since i like to break my shit...no stops in the fronts and just love the way it sounds when my frame hits the ground...hate when it fucks up my tranny and everything else...but fuk it we break em we fix em!
> :biggrin:
> *


lol no we fix em.... you drop em off lol all love loco ... haha whats good co i dont wanna go to work today im still in weekend mode :biggrin: 

co are you ready for the summer... after this weekend i cant wait till its in full swing much love to ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS IN CO

big things jumpin off here... im happy to be part of this group and anytime the brothers in the springs got something going hit me up im down to roll and support...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:46 AM~17304896
> *lol no we fix em.... you drop em off lol all love loco ... haha whats good co i dont wanna go to work today im still in weekend mode  :biggrin:
> 
> co are you ready for the summer... after this weekend i cant wait till its in full swing much love to ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS IN CO
> ...



Let's go cruise today! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Ceez?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17305601
> *Let's go cruise today!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


where we going lets do the damn thing


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 25 2010, 08:28 AM~17294275
> *Well just got  done blowing chunks and took some 800 mg Ibuprophin for this bad ass headache.....guess I'm officially ready to roll after Itake a shower :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: You take the "hangover cruise seriously!! :biggrin: 

*BIG THANK YOU *to everyone who had anything to do with gettin the kickoff goin and and the hangover cruise!! It was a helluva weekend minus the weather and my ride screwin up yesterday. Its times like this weekend that remind me why i love this lowridin lifestyle so much!! 

And i am becoming aware of how ADD i am so if anyone said anything to me yesterday that i didnt really ackowledge while i was tryin to fix the ride My bad homies, Im tryin to get this ADD thing under control. :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Apr 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17305601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 26 2010, 12:32 PM~17306097
> *:wow:  You take the "hangover cruise seriously!! :biggrin:
> 
> BIG THANK YOU to everyone who had anything to do with gettin the kickoff goin and and the hangover cruise!! It was a helluva weekend minus the weather and my ride screwin up yesterday. Its times like this weekend that remind me why i love this lowridin lifestyle so much!!
> ...



Forgot, thanks to everyone that was helpin me figure it out yesterday too!! Chris imma get at you for those solenoids homie. Ceez, the homie Matt, Sam THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!!

Good to see EVERYONE this past weekend!!! It was a GREAT weekend and looks like everyone had fun at both events  

Lets keep it goin CO. Don't matter where its at...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 26 2010, 11:42 AM~17306205
> *Forgot, thanks to everyone that was helpin me figure it out yesterday too!! Chris imma get at you for those solenoids homie. Ceez, the homie Matt, Sam THANK YOU!!
> *


its all good my brotha .... dont trip if i got it .. ill always help where needed


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17306490
> *its all good my brotha .... dont trip if i got it .. ill always help where needed
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:46 AM~17304896
> *lol no we fix em.... you drop em off lol all love loco ... haha whats good co i dont wanna go to work today im still in weekend mode  :biggrin:
> 
> co are you ready for the summer... after this weekend i cant wait till its in full swing much love to ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS IN CO
> ...


X2


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HEY CHRIS I WANT TO THANK YOU HOMIE FOR COMING THRU FOR GILL ON SAT!NO BULLSHIT I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU MY BROTHA YOU NEED ANYTHING BRO LET ME KNOW I WILL DO MY BEST TO HELP YOU OUT!! PREZ OF DENVER CAR CLUB!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

On behalf of Kansas GOODTIMERS we wanted to thank everyone for all of your hospitality and kindness! We just have a great time everytime we come down to CO whether it be Denver or Springs ya'll are good people!! 

Also a special thanks to Roy and Fes for puttin everything together and keeping in touch with me and hookin it up on the rooms!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 26 2010, 01:05 PM~17307122
> *HEY CHRIS I WANT TO THANK YOU HOMIE FOR COMING THRU FOR GILL ON SAT!NO BULLSHIT I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU MY BROTHA YOU NEED ANYTHING BRO LET ME KNOW I WILL DO MY BEST TO HELP YOU OUT!!    PREZ OF DENVER CAR CLUB!!!
> *


ah brother... it was a must... i know if it was me u guys would do it for me... just looking out for family... member all clubs 1 fam.....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 01:13 PM~17307197
> *ah brother... it was a must... i know if it was me u guys would do it for me... just looking out for family... member all clubs 1 fam.....
> *


sorry i didnt make it yesterday my son came in from the air force i had to spend time with my own hero!got out for a little went to finos then it started to rain.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 26 2010, 01:18 PM~17307229
> *sorry i didnt make it yesterday my son came in from the air force i had to spend time with my own hero!got out for a little went to finos then it started to rain.
> *


thats what i would have done.. i had the monte out too..


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Anson72 .Are you the homie I was talking to in Springs with the silver dodge?


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

EY WUD UP CO. 303 TO THE 719!!!  
ENY1 KNOW WHOS SELLIN A SPORT BIKE(FOR CHEAP) BETWEEN A 96-99 NINJA ZX-6R?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WHATS UP COLORADO WHERES ALL THE HOPPING PICS HOMIES GOO TIMES COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Apr 26 2010, 05:28 PM~17309081
> *WHATS UP COLORADO WHERES ALL THE HOPPING PICS HOMIES  GOO TIMES COLORADO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Apr 25 2010, 07:48 PM~17299364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait for the weekend gonna have fun :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somebody propped nails in a few of Denver's cars.
Anybody with information leading to the asswhippin or more there will be a $50 reward
PM,call,or text me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 07:18 PM~17310125
> *Somebody propped nails in a few of Denver's cars.
> Anybody with information leading to the asswhippin or more there will be a $50 reward
> PM,call,or text me
> *


Or if you want to add to the reward let me know
It happened at the park on the 24th


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

sup colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The cars were parked further down by the beach place


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17310190
> *sup colorado
> *


What up Mike :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, macgyver, UNEXPECTED2, *JETHROW-BODEAN*, cold hard cash
When can I pick that up big Jeff? :cheesy:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG ROY SHIT ILL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17310344
> *WHAT UP BIG ROY SHIT ILL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


Where da shop at homie and what time


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

IT'S OFF OF VERMIJO CALL ME ABOUT 5:30 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Apr 26 2010, 07:49 PM~17310508
> *IT'S OFF OF VERMIJO CALL ME ABOUT 5:30 :biggrin:
> *


will do


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 12:04 PM~17306490
> *its all good my brotha .... dont trip if i got it .. ill always help where needed
> *


YES HE DO........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63+Apr 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17308505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17310561
> *
> 
> *


Yeah not good :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 26 2010, 02:08 PM~17307152
> *On behalf of Kansas GOODTIMERS we wanted to thank everyone for all of your hospitality and kindness! We just have a great time everytime we come down to CO whether it be Denver or Springs ya'll are good people!!
> 
> Also a special thanks to Roy and Fes for puttin everything together and keeping in touch with me and hookin it up on the rooms!!  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome brother it was our pleasure to have you.Thanks for making that long ass trip especially after the havoc on the way.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up. Got some news about doing a hop the weekend of the denver supershow... I'm down and just casual is down let us know what we can do to help out...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17310125
> *Somebody propped nails in a few of Denver's cars.
> Anybody with information leading to the asswhippin or more there will be a $50 reward
> PM,call,or text me
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 PM~17311449
> *What's up.  Got some news about doing a hop the weekend of the denver supershow... I'm down and just casual is down let us know what we can do to help out...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

LETS CHECK OUT THE PARKN LOT ACROSS FROM GEN X ON FEDS......


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17310561
> *Yup thats me. Was cool to meet you homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Cool man.Sorry I dident know who you were until I saw you get in your truck.Good to talk to you.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17311533
> *LETS CHECK OUT THE PARKN LOT ACROSS FROM GEN X ON FEDS......
> *


Cool or permit the park at 6th and feds. Any other thoughts?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Few pics my son took
on Saturday at the parkinglot til the batteries went dead


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, charlesa112, FIRMEX
:wave: 
Wut up guys? What ever happened to the raffle for the dump? I bought some tickets.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17312361
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, charlesa112, FIRMEX
> :wave:
> ...


Jeff won it homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what the hell is below the rockers on this car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need some of these


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fawker is bad ass!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I swear this guy has a ride for each day of the week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't get much lower than this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17312635
> *Don't get much lower than this
> *










:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ceez in tha house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bet this ride can get up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alright that's it.....somebody please post some pics whenever you get the time :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Soon as I get home ill post some my daughter took at both events


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!! Had a gang of fun this weekend!!! :biggrin: Thanks to everyone that came that didn't live in the springs on Saturday too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17312818
> *Soon as I get home ill post some my daughter took at both events
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17312936
> *Whutz Good Everyone!!! Had a gang of fun this weekend!!!  :biggrin: Thanks to everyone that came that didn't live in the springs on Saturday too!!!
> *


Yes special thanks to Kansas,Denver,Pueblo,La Junta,and Rollin from AZ :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17312676
> *Big Ceez in tha house
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:

Right on to you and all the homies from the Springs and else where that came up to kick


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 08:55 PM~17312508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17313176
> *:0
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17312676
> *Big Ceez in tha house
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups to Ceez and the City Wide fam for feeding me and my fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 09:43 PM~17313222
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 26 2010, 10:43 PM~17313222
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2010, 09:56 PM~17313379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this should be moved to the cutty fest... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 26 2010, 11:00 PM~17313460
> *this should be moved to the cutty fest... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2010, 11:07 PM~17313571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They did have a Pit Crew!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

2 spd powerglide trans for $150,, if anyone needs one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

LOOK LIKE IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND IN COLORADO


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

nice pics co :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 27 2010, 06:51 AM~17315700
> *nice pics co :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Anthony...there should be alot more but some people are bogartin them :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1709420635.html

:uh: :twak: :guns:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

WHAT UP ROY LOOK LIKE A NICE WEEKEND FOR YOU :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Apr 27 2010, 07:11 AM~17315786
> *WHAT UP ROY LOOK LIKE A NICE WEEKEND FOR YOU  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What Big John Deuce
Yeah it was great bro,you shoulda came out :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:13 AM~17315795
> *What Big John Deuce
> Yeah it was great bro,you shoulda came out :thumbsup:
> *


I WANT TO BUT GOT TO WORK ON THE DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 07:13 AM~17315794
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 07:13 AM~17315794
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP B*RO*THA


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:10 AM~17315783
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1709420635.html
> 
> :uh: :twak: :guns:
> *


i saw this and have to ask WHY? why do people think lambo door are still cool?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2010, 10:51 PM~17313318
> *Big Ups to Ceez and the City Wide fam for feeding me and my fam!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Boriquas gotta eat too! :biggrin:




Big THANK YOU TO FES for gettn ROLLN out here and helping get our Colorado lifestyle on the map for all to see!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 27 2010, 08:27 AM~17316183
> *Boriquas gotta eat too!  :biggrin:
> Big THANK YOU TO FES for gettn ROLLN out here and helping get our Colorado lifestyle on the map for all to see!
> *


 :biggrin: Everyone did they part I jus made sure the #1 Lowrider DVD's got out here to document the event!!!  and one lucky muthafucker got a Super Duty Adex out of it...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 26 2010, 09:06 PM~17311655
> *Cool man.Sorry I dident know who you were until I saw you get in your truck.Good to talk to you.
> *


Its cool homie, when we gonna see your ride out? :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 27 2010, 09:40 AM~17316668
> *:wave:
> *


Whut Up Anson!!! I like your new LS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 07:50 AM~17316302
> *:biggrin: Everyone did they part I jus made sure the #1 Lowrider DVD's got out here to document the event!!!   and one lucky muthafucker got a Super Duty Adex out of it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 10:25 AM~17317152
> *:biggrin:
> *


I didnt even know you gave my son a shirt, till I seen him wear it the next day to school!!! Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 10:09 AM~17316987
> *Whut Up Anson!!! I like your new LS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks!! As soon as i get some time i will post up pix of it and both events. :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, MEMORIESCC
Sup Chris!!! We had fun up there in Denver, thanks to everyone up there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 27 2010, 10:45 AM~17317339
> *:biggrin:  Thanks!!  As soon as i get some time i will post up pix of it and both events.  :run:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> I didnt even know you gave my son a shirt, till I seen him wear it the next day to school!!! Thanks!!! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> any time homie hope he likes it now he runnin on the darkside....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > I didnt even know you gave my son a shirt, till I seen him wear it the next day to school!!! Thanks!!! :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > any time homie hope he likes it now he runnin on the darkside....
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 27 2010, 07:20 AM~17315825
> *WHATS UP BROTHA
> *


Just chillin and u.....What time are u guys leaving down here on Friday......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 07:15 AM~17315803
> *:wave:
> *


What up ROy ......u going 2 come down for the show....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 27 2010, 09:25 AM~17316553
> *Its cool homie, when we gonna see your ride out?  :biggrin:
> *


Its the same as last year but I will have it out at some of the get togethers. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 27 2010, 12:53 PM~17318622
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 12:08 PM~17318209
> *Just chillin and u.....What time are u guys leaving down here on Friday......
> *


We should be on the ROad by 1


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 27 2010, 12:23 PM~17318893
> *We should be on the ROad by 1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2010, 09:56 PM~17313379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 12:11 PM~17318238
> *What up ROy ......u going 2 come down for the show....
> *


I wish bRO but I just landed a new Jale and it's gonna keep me grounded for awhile


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 27 2010, 04:46 PM~17321019
> *:0
> Damn
> *


What up Chapo :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'yeah about the 24th

































:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 27 2010, 01:23 PM~17318893
> *We should be on the ROad by 1
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 04:47 PM~17321034
> *I wish bRO but I just landed a new Jale and it's gonna keep me grounded for awhile
> *


THATS COOL........AT LEAST YOUR WORKING NOW....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:53 PM~17321106
> *THATS COOL........AT LEAST YOUR WORKING NOW....
> *


Yeah,wish I could make it though,I already heard from an insider the area was extended and they still are not accepting day ofs to enter :0
Gonna be cool :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I forgot to get that C-note from you Sean about the Raiders denver bet


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 03:51 PM~17321078
> *O'yeah about the 24th
> 
> 
> ...




































this is all i got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17321904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic *RO*ther


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 05:28 PM~17321958
> *Nice pic ROther
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 11:55 AM~17318636
> *:wave:
> *


what up fes how u doin homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 27 2010, 07:04 PM~17322364
> *what up fes how u doin homie
> *


chillin' bro were u there saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just found those on my phone that my son took


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:41 PM~17322754
> *Just found those on my phone that my son took
> *


nice pics holmes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:24 PM~17322584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THUNDER CATS HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been super busy but better late than never


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17322744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS FILMILAR :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:25 PM~17323399
> *I've been super busy but better late than never
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER BUSY DRIVING THAT VERT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pictures might be helpful in the nail issue :yes:
What up big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 09:45 AM~17317340
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, MEMORIESCC
> Sup Chris!!! We had fun up there in Denver, thanks to everyone up there!!!
> *


thats whats up... you guys are always welcome to kick it anytime... thanks for making the trip... we need to kcik it more nice vibe from the groups.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17323607
> *thats whats up... you guys are always welcome to kick it anytime... thanks for making the trip... we need to kcik it more nice vibe from the groups.....
> *


hey Chris can you name some of the rides that had nails to see if Larry has pics of em?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll finish the rest in a few I'm gonna watch a movie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17323454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :wow: THAT SHIT LOOK PACKED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17323663
> *DAMN :wow: THAT SHIT LOOK PACKED
> *


Pics give it no justice....it was crammed :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 07:39 PM~17323648
> *hey Chris can you name some of the rides that had nails to see if Larry has pics of em?
> *


THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT NEVER FUCK WITH A MANS RIDE OR FAMILIA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17323660
> *I'll finish the rest in a few I'm gonna watch a movie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 27 2010, 08:42 PM~17323693
> *THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT NEVER FUCK WITH A MANS RIDE OR FAMILIA
> *


Yeah it is :angry: 
What up Short Timer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see those donks were parked in a certain spot :scrutinize:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

the red lincoln and the ice cream truck.. and the 65 rag top jess was in from ro denver


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17322744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass ride... nice look goodtimer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17324061
> *the red lincoln and the ice cream truck.. and the 65 rag top jess was in from ro denver
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17324061
> *the red lincoln and the ice cream truck.. and the 65 rag top jess was in from ro denver
> *


I didn't even here about that till I read about it on here... whut happened?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 09:13 PM~17324198
> *I didn't even here about that till I read about it on here... whut happened?
> *


Some people at the end of the line up found nails propped against their tires,some tires were popped because of them :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LAKERS finally looking decent :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, *My LoW Bu*</span>, BigCeez


<span style=\'color:red\'>*WHO THIS?*











What up Ceez :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:39 PM~17324611
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, My LoW Bu</span>, BigCeez
> <span style=\'color:red\'>WHO THIS?
> ...



What's good Roy?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 27 2010, 09:42 PM~17324649
> *What's good Roy?!
> *


Not much bro just watching the game,you?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17324445
> *Some people at the end of the line up found nails propped against their tires,some tires were popped because of them :angry:
> *


thats fucked up... they got problems with some body be a man and step up.... then get knocked the fuck out......


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2010, 06:16 PM~17322504
> *chillin' bro were u there saturday?
> 
> *


ya i made it homie but i got there late shit keep coming up  i didnt get there till every1 was at the parking lot but it was ku i had fun :biggrin: i didnt take ne of my rides i just drove my daily up there and homie rolled his caprice up there


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17324803
> *thats fucked up... they got problems with some body be a man and step up.... then get knocked the fuck out......
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17324803
> *thats fucked up... they got problems with some body be a man and step up.... then get knocked the fuck out......
> *


Yeah I agree
and not to point fingers but I got a feeling it was somebody that don't roll 13's


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, bigcadi, MEMORIESCC, Pure Perfection, RAG3ROY, painloc21
:wave: Wut up guys?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17325163
> *Yeah I agree
> and not to point fingers but I got a feeling it was somebody that don't roll 13's
> *


I'm on 14s :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17325163
> *Yeah I agree
> and not to point fingers but I got a feeling it was somebody that don't roll 13's
> *


FUCK UP THE ICE CREAM MAN ....... :guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17325185
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, bigcadi, MEMORIESCC, Pure Perfection, RAG3ROY, painloc21
> :wave: Wut up guys?
> *


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17324803
> *thats fucked up... they got problems with some body be a man and step up.... then get knocked the fuck out......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17325185
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, bigcadi, MEMORIESCC, Pure Perfection, RAG3ROY, painloc21
> :wave: Wut up guys?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17325189
> *I'm on 14s  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
My bad


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE RAIN OR SNOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17325185
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, bigcadi, MEMORIESCC, Pure Perfection, RAG3ROY, painloc21
> :wave: Wut up guys?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 10:22 PM~17325192
> *FUCK UP THE ICE CREAM MAN ....... :guns:
> *


They was prolly jealous of the Ice cream truck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 10:25 PM~17325237
> *LOOKS LIKE RAIN OR SNOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


I hope not!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:26 PM~17325258
> *They was prolly jealous of the Ice cream truck
> *


I HEAR THAT HIS MUSIC SOUNDED MUCH BETTER THEN THAT SHIT THEY HAD PLAYN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think Imma show,my trunk aint gonna get done this weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17325278
> *I HEAR THAT HIS MUSIC SOUNDED MUCH BETTER THEN THAT SHIT THEY HAD PLAYN
> *


:yessad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17324531
> *LAKERS finally looking decent :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL LIKE THE LAKERS, YOU KNOW KOBE RAPES COLORADO WOMEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17325278
> *I HEAR THAT HIS MUSIC SOUNDED MUCH BETTER THEN THAT SHIT THEY HAD PLAYN
> *


You know when they came through and people was clowning on em they probably got all ass hurt
Just an opinion,not blaming them ....yet


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17321078
> *O'yeah about the 24th
> 
> 
> ...


Here r sum I post on this page....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439662&st=900


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17325551
> *YOU STILL LIKE THE LAKERS, YOU KNOW KOBE RAPES COLORADO WOMEN
> *


Hell yeah,and the 2 times I went to the Pepsi center when he would make a basket and everyone was booing him I was screamin "GET YOUR RAPE ON KOBE"
No bullchit either :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17325578
> *You know when they came through and people was clowning on em they probably got all ass hurt
> Just an opinion,not blaming them ....yet
> *


 :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17325615
> *Here r sum I post on this page....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439662&st=900
> *


*NICE PICS *:cheesy:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 10:54 PM~17325688
> *NICE PICS :cheesy:
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK Larry guess I'll see those pics in the am :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17325615
> *Here r sum I post on this page....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439662&st=900
> *


NIce! :biggrin: 

I was tryin to post wut i got but it aint workin right now and im too tired to figure it out. :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17324531
> *LAKERS finally looking decent :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 04:57 PM~17321152
> *Yeah,wish I could make it though,I already heard from an insider the area was extended and they still are not accepting day ofs to enter :0
> Gonna be cool :yes:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

I GOT A 63 SS COMPLETE INTERIOR KIT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 28 2010, 06:39 AM~17327847
> *I GOT A 63 SS COMPLETE INTERIOR KIT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED..
> 
> 
> ...


How mush dog?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Apr 28 2010, 05:39 AM~17327847
> *I GOT A 63 SS COMPLETE INTERIOR KIT IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED..
> 
> 
> ...


do you guys think 63 interior will fit in my 64? door panels,seats,etc?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328027
> *do you guys think 63 interior will fit in my 64?  door panels,seats,etc?
> *


I think its all the same homie, but dont quote me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 28 2010, 06:49 AM~17328101
> *I think its all the same homie, but dont quote me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17325615
> *Here r sum I post on this page....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439662&st=900
> *


  Nice Pics Tat2Izzy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, Purple Haze

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up Sean!!! (hope I spelled your name right)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

estupid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

first car up to hop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17328860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pics larry!! :cheesy: 

Wut up CO!! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Larry!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17328860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Right Click Save" :biggrin: 

Nobody got any pics of the gas hop? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Apr 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17328938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx, sorry it took me so long like I said I've been real busy and no it's not busy driving the vert wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17330239
> *thanx, sorry it took me so long like I said I've been real busy and no it's not busy driving the vert wrinkles :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  How was the drive there and back???


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

trade for a 62 impala of equal value


----------



## AiR303 (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 24 2010, 03:17 PM~17290063
> *2day at the park
> 
> 
> ...


The death artwork was done by me. Check me out at mhk303.com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2010, 12:23 PM~17330550
> *:biggrin:   How was the drive there and back???
> *


not good the car was overheating so it was tough. I don't know why it was it has a brand new radiator,thermostat,and hoses. Unless the water pump is going out it wasn't leaking from the pump so IDK.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Apr 28 2010, 12:42 PM~17330732
> *trade for a 62 impala of equal value
> 
> *


that cars all chromed out underneath why do you want to get rid of it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 02:07 PM~17331560
> *not good the car was overheating so it was tough. I don't know why it was it has a brand new radiator,thermostat,and hoses. Unless the water pump is going out it wasn't leaking from the pump so IDK.
> *


Damn dat sucks... but im sure you'll get it figured out


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 02:07 PM~17331560
> *not good the car was overheating so it was tough. I don't know why it was it has a brand new radiator,thermostat,and hoses. Unless the water pump is going out it wasn't leaking from the pump so IDK.
> *



Did you get it figured out yet?? Seen ya leaving the hop on Saturday, I said whutz up but I don't think you saw me, car looks good tho Homie


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:39 PM~17322736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm who's bad ass car is that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17332024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't figured it out yet but I've been too busy I need to take some time to look at it. Naw izzy I didn't hear ya bro sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 28 2010, 03:41 PM~17332502
> *Danm who's bad ass car is that  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Greetings Colorado ryders from 35K Feet :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:24 PM~17322584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17325163
> *Yeah I agree
> and not to point fingers but I got a feeling it was somebody that don't roll 13's
> *


I agree with you Roy, i'm going to say it but the " Donks" were park down there in that same area. Most of those guys are Soldiers from post and they been having issues with them, telling people that they will key their cars if they park to close to them. I have tried to talk to their president but not even one of their member can come up with a phone #


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17335088
> *I agree with you Roy, i'm going to say it but the " Donks" were park down there in that same area.  Most of those guys are Soldiers from post and they been having issues with them, telling people that they will key their cars if they park to close to them.  I have tried to talk to their president but not even one of their member can come up with a phone #
> *


I was parked way down there for a minute I'm glad it didn't happen to me


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

so giving an official shout out to everyone that our shop is gonna throw our 1st annual car show next month.. we reserved the old kmart on circle and im taking pre registration...

we have reserved the chick prancer (from flavor of love) and world known dj ktone

we giving away free paint jobs,murals, and all the other basic trophies...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool pics of this weekend, wish I could've been there  , but had too much shit goin on this weekend, looks like it was hella fun though :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17335301
> *so giving an official shout out to everyone that our shop is gonna throw our 1st annual car show next month.. we reserved the old kmart on circle and im taking pre registration...
> 
> we have reserved the chick prancer (from flavor of love) and world known dj ktone
> ...


RUTHLESS will be there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 28 2010, 07:35 PM~17335503
> *RUTHLESS will be there!
> *


cool bro... hit me up and i can pre register you guys


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17335525
> *cool bro... hit me up and i can pre register you guys
> *


How much is pre register


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2010, 08:24 AM~17328306
> * Nice Pics Tat2Izzy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 28 2010, 07:40 PM~17335539
> *How much is pre register
> *


il firgure everything out in the morning.. my partner quincy been handeling everything while im running the shop, but il find out 2morrow.. i let everyone know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17335301
> *so giving an official shout out to everyone that our shop is gonna throw our 1st annual car show next month.. we reserved the old kmart on circle and im taking pre registration...
> 
> we have reserved the chick prancer (from flavor of love) and world known dj ktone
> ...



Can u just register me for the free paint job? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:42 PM~17335571
> *il firgure everything out in the morning.. my partner quincy been handeling everything  while im running the shop, but il find out 2morrow.. i let everyone know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17335580
> *Can u just register me for the free paint job?  :biggrin:
> *


lol, only if your bring me a free 12pk


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17335580
> *Can u just register me for the free paint job?  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17335614
> *lol, only if your bring me a free 12pk
> *



SOLD !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17335665
> *SOLD !
> *


Nice to finally meet you homeboy


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 08:56 PM~17335751
> *Nice to finally meet you homeboy
> *



You too primo! Car is lookin good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: .....what up Fam..... :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 28 2010, 06:31 PM~17334138
> *Greetings Colorado ryders from 35K Feet  :cheesy:
> *


what up dog :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17335580
> *Can u just register me for the free paint job?  :biggrin:
> *


X63 and how good are my odds if I supply the paint :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 28 2010, 06:31 PM~17334138
> *Greetings Colorado ryders from 35K Feet  :cheesy:
> *


Canon city been adding stones to their Peaks :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for stopping by the bowling alley Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2010, 09:51 PM~17336369
> *You too primo! Car is lookin good!
> *


shit that fucker was dirty as fuck bro it was embarassing it's just it was overheating so I didn't want to take it too many places so I didn't know where the nearest wash was. The guy I bought it from wants to buy it back but for 2gs more but I don't think I'm gonna sell it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn the Denver and Utah game is close.
Imma be quiet doh .... :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17336648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your tall :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17336643
> *shit that fucker was dirty as fuck bro it was embarassing it's just it was overheating so I didn't want to take it too many places so I didn't know where the nearest wash was. The guy I bought it from wants to buy it back but for 2gs more but I don't think I'm gonna sell it.
> *


Overheating aint chit dog
could be thermostat(even new some are flawed)
Timing
hopefully no cracks in the block
shroud/airflow problems
radiator cap
water pump/or belt to water pump
....good luck bro....I already know,you know your chit.....I was just throwing a few things out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17336648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass pic........






and Larry some of those Trey pics with the Peak in the background was the shit tooo brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:17 PM~17336721
> *Overheating aint chit dog
> could be thermostat(even new some are flawed)
> Timing
> ...


I know I can figure it out and I do hope I didn't fuck anything up bad if not I"d either fix the heads or throw another engine in it I actually know of one with 30 thousand miles on it so that would be the way to go.It just sux to roll up and my ride was the dirtiest car of all


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17336652
> *damn your tall :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I have a bunch more that my wife and i took but apparently the files are too big for this damn uploader. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17336749
> *I know I can figure it out and I do hope I didn't fuck anything up bad if not I"d either fix the heads or throw another engine in it I actually know of one with 30 thousand miles on it so that would be the way to go.It just sux to roll up and my ride was the dirtiest car of all
> *


Yeah.......but who else had a rag...........and a g-body.....in CO?????
Fool you dippin....people respect that....I know I do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

any more pics Larry?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17336803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw I don't think I have anymore


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17336755
> *:biggrin:  I have a bunch more that my wife and i took but apparently the files are too big for this damn uploader.  :dunno:
> *


down size them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cinco roll call pwease
:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17337041
> *Cinco roll call pwease
> :cheesy:
> *


albacrazy for me wish my daughter luck for that pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No slamming or hating or anything but where the fuck are the advertisements for Cinco every fucking year?????


I mean c'mon I know there are resources out there....then they wanna know why we want a discount



Love the show but there has got to be some communication somewhere....I am actually thinking of missing this year :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17337099
> *No slamming or hating or anything but where the fuck are the advertisements for Cinco every fucking year?????
> I mean c'mon I know there are resources out there....then they wanna know why we want a discount
> Love the show but there has got to be some communication somewhere....I am actually thinking of missing this year :dunno:
> *


I was amazed on how small that show was last year they need to advertise but you know every town is having one so alot of people do the one there closest to


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i think its going to be bigger this year... i am going to pueblo myself but we will have people reppin' up here and in D-town for Ceez and Anson


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17337115
> *I was amazed on how small that show was last year they need to advertise but you know every town is having one so alot of people do the one there closest to
> *


Yeah but you know what made me trip




Alot of us (including) you bro went to the CLA meeting and they was like...."what would you like to promote from the Springs?"



All I could think of was Cinco.....It has been CS Lowriding to me



O well times change and people just start to care less and less.....




I wish Gasper all the luck in the future but I see a few functions overtaking the Cinco show.... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 28 2010, 10:54 PM~17337181
> *i think its going to be bigger this year... i am going to pueblo myself but we will have people reppin' up here and in D-town for Ceez and Anson
> *


The pueblo one is pretty cool I like it. They have a variety of cars and they serve beer and there is alot of vendors and a few things going on.Nice talking to ya in springs Chris even though it was a real quick whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 28 2010, 10:54 PM~17337181
> *i think its going to be bigger this year... i am going to pueblo myself but we will have people reppin' up here and in D-town for Ceez and Anson
> *


Whgat up dawg....you home? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17337205
> *The pueblo one is pretty cool I like it. They have a variety of cars and they serve beer and there is alot of vendors and a few things going on.Nice talking to ya in springs Chris even though it was a real quick whats up
> *


I think the year we just kicked it at the park for Cinco in Pueblo with Sean and Rollerz was the chit.....O'yeah sorry again for the hose JR :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:55 PM~17337193
> *Yeah but you know what made me trip
> Alot of us (including) you bro went to the CLA meeting and they was like...."what would you like to promote from the Springs?"
> All I could think of was Cinco.....It has been CS Lowriding to me
> ...


Change them for the good Roy. Get people out for cinco to meet up and cruise and hang where you want to hang out at. You have good positive influence down there. I know you did alot of leg work for that GOODTIMES show and that turned out great, You did alot of leg work for this kickback and look how that did. Actually when your not talking shit you make things happen :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Tone how you doing Carnal.....Tu sabes 


Los tiempos cambian
La gente no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 PM~17337238
> *Change them for the good Roy. Get people out for cinco to meet up and cruise and hang where you want to hang out at. You have good positive influence down there. I know you did alot of leg work for that GOODTIMES show and that turned out great, You did alot of leg work for this kickback and look how that did. Actually when your not talking shit you make things happen :cheesy:
> *


fawk you :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 11:06 PM~17337298
> *fawk you :biggrin:
> *


Hey I was giving you a compliment  :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:08 PM~17337329
> *Hey I was giving you a compliment   :cheesy:
> *


O'h Thank You but I think I am just one of many dog
Colorado Springs has been yearninig for Lowriding for years, and nobody has spoken up.
It's that time homie,we have the Rides,we have the hoppers,we have the knowledege.......what the fuck we doing waiting for something to happen?
We gonna let these fuckin nail happy donks ride our streets.....or...are we gonna meet their challenges and boot them the fuck away from "OUR" park?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See I had to talk dome chit :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*some


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Nuggets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17337406
> *O'h Thank You but I think I am just one of many dog
> Colorado Springs has been yearninig for Lowriding for years, and nobody has spoken up.
> It's that time homie,we have the Rides,we have the hoppers,we have the knowledege.......what the fuck we doing waiting for something to happen?
> ...


I wish we had the lowriders down here to do something. I thought (and this is my way of thinking) that when I got my elco out that I would inspire young,old it don't matter but inspire someone to try and build a car. My elco wasn't the baddest car ever just a clean street car and when people around here seen it and said to me"I'd never be able to build something like that"I told them don't say that if you think positive you can do anything. It's just a negative way to think of things. So they get a cutlass and prime it and put some 10x used spokes on it and thats it there done they quit.So I don't know what the next step would be to get more people into it around here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up JR thanks for the sweater :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! thats right we are doing it again. The roswell super show june.19th. this show is a show that everyones going to be at. Special guest like Ron from Black Magic Hydraulics,Mando from Hi/Low Customs,Todd from Streetlife Customs will be in attendance, Along with myself! I will be filming this event and selling my latest DVD Vol.18! Dont miss one of the hottest show in new mexico with over 300+ Cars,Motorcycles,Bikes,Hot Rods,Truck/SUV'S. The show is a tribute to the man that started the Roswell super show Mr. Chris Otero who passed away in October. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me 480-307-5599 or Sabrina 575-627-7192 Thank you!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

volume 18 is gonna have Colorado on it right? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:27 PM~17337499
> *What up JR thanks for the sweater :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 28 2010, 11:33 PM~17337556
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17337555
> *volume 18 is gonna have Colorado on it right? :biggrin:
> *


*yessir!!*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:59 PM~17337237
> *I think the year we just kicked it at the park for Cinco in Pueblo with Sean and Rollerz was the chit.....O'yeah sorry again for the hose JR :happysad:
> *


Damm I was just talking about that day. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:33 PM~17337555
> *volume 18 is gonna have Colorado on it right? :biggrin:
> *


:yes:




hopefully more than 14,2 seconds :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 28 2010, 11:35 PM~17337569
> *yessir!!
> *


I know fes will have those so I'll just have him save me a copy :biggrin: you hear that fes save me a copy :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17336737
> *That's a bad ass pic........
> and Larry some of those Trey pics with the Peak in the background was the shit tooo brother
> *


Thanks! I had to put ma stilts on. :cheesy:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17337099
> *No slamming or hating or anything but where the fuck are the advertisements for Cinco every fucking year?????
> I mean c'mon I know there are resources out there....then they wanna know why we want a discount
> Love the show but there has got to be some communication somewhere....I am actually thinking of missing this year :dunno:
> *



I agree with everything you just said Homie!!! It's almost like they just "expect" us to show. Half the time Gasper's late anywayz..lol!! But if we really want 2 try and get more support for this event then it starts with us being there  I hope you show up Homie, I know there's a few of us that will be there, gotta start somewhere.




> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:55 PM~17337193
> *Yeah but you know what made me trip
> Alot of us (including) you bro went to the CLA meeting and they was like...."what would you like to promote from the Springs?"
> All I could think of was Cinco.....It has been CS Lowriding to me
> ...



You might be right!!! There's lots of new events and functions that just seem like they want us there  




> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 PM~17337238
> *Change them for the good Roy. Get people out for cinco to meet up and cruise and hang where you want to hang out at. You have good positive influence down there. I know you did alot of leg work for that GOODTIMES show and that turned out great, You did alot of leg work for this kickback and look how that did. Actually when your not talking shit you make things happen :cheesy:
> *



Good point!!!!!! If we wanna change Cinco then its up 2 us 2 do it!!! Whether its a show or just a kick back or whatever, I'm sure people would be there!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, macgyver, impala63, RAG3ROY*


What up Fellas!!! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 28 2010, 10:44 PM~17337668
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, macgyver, impala63, RAG3ROY
> What up Fellas!!! :wave:
> *


suup


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:36 PM~17337589
> *I know fes will have those so I'll just have him save me a copy :biggrin: you hear that fes save me a copy :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17337569
> *yessir!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 11:52 PM~17337716
> *suup
> *



:wave:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

3 Members: painloc21, fesboogie, macgyver

What up Fes and Mac!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Saturday Morning Cutty Day...








Wednesday Night Regal Night...








:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 29 2010, 12:01 AM~17337781
> *3 Members: painloc21, fesboogie, macgyver
> 
> What up Fes and Mac!
> *


Whut Up Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17335301
> *so giving an official shout out to everyone that our shop is gonna throw our 1st annual car show next month.. we reserved the old kmart on circle and im taking pre registration...
> 
> we have reserved the chick prancer (from flavor of love) and world known dj ktone
> ...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 28 2010, 07:21 PM~17335301
> *so giving an official shout out to everyone that our shop is gonna throw our 1st annual car show next month.. we reserved the old kmart on circle and im taking pre registration...
> 
> we have reserved the chick prancer (from flavor of love) and world known dj ktone
> ...


will ther be a bicycle catagory?????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:21 PM~17337444
> *I wish we had the lowriders down here to do something. I thought (and this is my way of thinking) that when I got my elco out that I would inspire young,old it don't matter but inspire someone to try and build a car. My elco wasn't the baddest car ever just a clean street car and when people around here seen it and said to me"I'd never be able to build something like that"I told them don't say that if you think positive you can do anything. It's just a negative way to think of things. So they get a cutlass and prime it and put some 10x used spokes on it and thats it there done they quit.So I don't know what the next step would be to get more people into it around here.
> *


YOU INSPIRED THE BUMPER KIT :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2010, 11:03 PM~17337791
> *Saturday Morning Cutty Day...
> 
> 
> ...


MAJ..... sorry i mean TBA doing big things :biggrin: 










j/k Fessor




seriously you guys are doing big things


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17336618
> *Thanks for stopping by the bowling alley Chris.  :thumbsup:
> *


no worries Roy... i am a man of my word... sorry it took so long to wrap up that rim deal, my bad dog.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 29 2010, 12:45 AM~17338043
> *YOU INSPIRED THE BUMPER KIT :biggrin:
> *


yeah but you made that happen :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17338134
> *yeah but you made that happen :cheesy:
> *


COLORADO TOPIC BE POPPIN, THE UTAH TOPIC BE SUCKIN ASS :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 29 2010, 01:08 AM~17338144
> *COLORADO TOPIC BE POPPIN, THE UTAH TOPIC BE SUCKIN ASS :angry:
> *


it has it's ups and downs here


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17338124
> *no worries Roy... i am a man of my word... sorry it took so long to wrap up that rim deal, my bad dog.
> *


WUS SUP CHRIS WHEN YOUR SHOW POPPING OFF AGAIN


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2010, 12:42 AM~17338248
> *WUS SUP CHRIS WHEN YOUR SHOW POPPING OFF AGAIN
> *


1.jpg]







[/url]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 01:04 AM~17338124
> *no worries Roy... i am a man of my word... sorry it took so long to wrap up that rim deal, my bad dog.
> *


You know I aint trippin....just trying to find out where I can get my next dollar to finish my trunk :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 12:56 AM~17338087
> *MAJ..... sorry i mean TBA doing big things :biggrin:
> j/k Fessor
> seriously you guys are doing big things
> *


 :biggrin: We tryin' to keep up w/ everyone else and keep Colorado Springs in the mix...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez
Whutz Good CO... Que pajo Cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 07:37 AM~17339048
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, BigCeez
> Whutz Good CO... Que pajo Cesar!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Pretending to work homie :biggrin: 

Just need my LIL fix. 

Chris..I got you for that rim deal.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2010, 07:42 AM~17339077
> *Pretending to work homie  :biggrin:
> 
> Just need my LIL fix.
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, greenmerc77
Whutz Up Paul!!! Thanks for saving me the parking spot on Saturday!!! Too bad Roy bumper checked me w/ his trey!!! :angry: :biggrin: j/p... anywayz the Merc looked good as always!!!


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 01:08 PM~17331563
> *that cars all chromed out underneath why do you want to get rid of it?
> *


My dream car is a 62 impala


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 06:58 AM~17339149
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, greenmerc77
> Whutz Up Paul!!! Thanks for saving me the parking spot on Saturday!!! Too bad Roy bumper checked me w/ his trey!!!  :angry:  :biggrin: j/p... anywayz the Merc looked good as always!!!
> *


What up Fes, How's the ride? are you hitting the 5 show?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.elcinco-cs.org/carposter2010.pdf
http://www.elcinco-cs.org/descargas/2010%2...of%20Events.pdf


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 29 2010, 08:03 AM~17339177
> *What up Fes, How's the ride? are you hitting the 5 show?
> *


yeah we'll have like 4 G-body's there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 08:32 AM~17339329
> *yeah we'll have like 4 G-body's there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Are you taking the Merc?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 07:33 AM~17339334
> *Are you taking the Merc?
> *


I probably will but 30 to register is high


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 29 2010, 08:44 AM~17339408
> *I probably will but 30 to register is high
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 29 2010, 08:44 AM~17339408
> *I probably will but 30 to register is high
> *


x10!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 12:03 AM~17337791
> *Saturday Morning Cutty Day...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 12:56 AM~17338087
> *MAJ..... sorry i mean TBA doing big things :biggrin:
> j/k Fessor
> seriously you guys are doing big things
> *



 


What up Homie!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 29 2010, 08:44 AM~17339408
> *I probably will but 30 to register is high
> *


there getting expensive there is a little show down here in manzy it's a town of like 300 people or so it's really small and they want 30 bux to enter that show :angry:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Pure Perfection, raiderhater719, elonzo, fesboogie :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *bighomie68, BigCeez*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 29 2010, 11:11 AM~17340758
> *:wave:
> *



What up!!! Did you get my text the other day about Saturday??


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just thought i would post a pic of the 66 since we are on page 3866


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 29 2010, 07:44 AM~17339408
> *I probably will but 30 to register is high
> *


 :yessad: 20 bucks 25 at the most......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17340799
> *:yessad: 20 bucks 25 at the most......
> *


I say $20 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 10:13 AM~17340774
> *just thought i would post a pic of the 66 since we are on page 3866
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE.....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 10:15 AM~17340803
> *I say $20 :biggrin:
> *


THAT WORKS 4 ME....... :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 29 2010, 10:16 AM~17340815
> *:thumbsup: NICE.....
> *


its for sale or trade


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17340774
> *just thought i would post a pic of the 66 since we are on page 3866
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 11:17 AM~17340830
> *its for sale or trade
> *



Tempting :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 11:15 AM~17340803
> *I say $20 :biggrin:
> *



It'll be a long time, if ever when we see $20 to enter a show...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 11:21 AM~17340872
> *It'll be a long time, if ever when we see $20 to enter a show...
> *


I know... :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 10:20 AM~17340860
> *Tempting :happysad:
> *


talk to me Izzy


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 10:21 AM~17340872
> *It'll be a long time, if ever when we see $20 to enter a show...
> *


IF PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE GOING TO MAKE ALOT OF MONEY ON LOCAL CAR SHOWS THERE CRAZY.... DONT GET ME WRONG MAKE'N MONEY IS NICE,BUT 4 ME ITS ALL ABOUT HANG'N WITH THE FAMILY, HOMIES AND THE OTHER CLUBS BUT MOST OF ALL ITS TEACHING THE NEXT GENERATION ABOUT THE CULTURE OF LOWRIDE'N....... THAT IF YOU WORK HARD YOU CAN DO OR BE WHO EVER OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT.... THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT SITUATION :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 11:24 AM~17340890
> *talk to me Izzy
> *


 :0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys i want to trade or sell my 78 grand prix.it has 5 13x7 72 all gold daytons with sweeped 3 wing knock offs,.custom airbags with 5 switches on the dash f-b-s-s pancake ,gold upper and lower a-arms,chrome calipers,chrome disc breaks never put on the car.i have chrome gas tank straps,chrome diff cover,chrome rear end sway bar on the car now.clean black og int no rips or holes.floor shifter and billet steering wheel.gold door handles,gold hood trim and tail light trim.the car is black with gold flake kandy green roof with new vinyl top.it has gold leafing and lime green and orange pin stripping.let me know if any body is interested 720-495-2911 john


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 29 2010, 11:50 AM~17341133
> *IF PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE GOING TO MAKE ALOT OF MONEY ON LOCAL CAR SHOWS THERE CRAZY.... DONT GET ME WRONG MAKE'N MONEY IS NICE,BUT 4 ME ITS ALL ABOUT HANG'N WITH THE FAMILY, HOMIES AND THE OTHER CLUBS BUT MOST OF ALL ITS TEACHING THE NEXT GENERATION ABOUT THE CULTURE OF LOWRIDE'N....... THAT IF YOU WORK HARD YOU CAN DO OR BE WHO EVER OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT.... THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT  SITUATION :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 11:11 AM~17340756
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bighomie68, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



Que pajo Papo!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2010, 11:23 AM~17341405
> *Que pajo Papo!
> *


what up homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 29 2010, 11:50 AM~17341133
> *IF PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE GOING TO MAKE ALOT OF MONEY ON LOCAL CAR SHOWS THERE CRAZY.... DONT GET ME WRONG MAKE'N MONEY IS NICE,BUT 4 ME ITS ALL ABOUT HANG'N WITH THE FAMILY, HOMIES AND THE OTHER CLUBS BUT MOST OF ALL ITS TEACHING THE NEXT GENERATION ABOUT THE CULTURE OF LOWRIDE'N....... THAT IF YOU WORK HARD YOU CAN DO OR BE WHO EVER OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT.... THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT  SITUATION :biggrin:
> *



I explained to the venue of the show that the goal was to break even here. Not to make money. Purpose was to get their name out and wanting to go back even after the show. So totally feel you there homie...no pato


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 29 2010, 12:27 PM~17341438
> *what up homie
> *



Whats good primo!! You wanting to get something new ..huh?!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17341539
> *Whats good primo!! You wanting to get something new ..huh?!
> *


ya i was going to put all the new stuff on next year and a re paint.but i dont know :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 29 2010, 12:47 PM~17341609
> *ya i was going to put all the new stuff on next year and a re paint.but i dont know :dunno:
> *



You definitely have a clean ride!

You guys rollin through to the show on Sunday?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting the display ready it's nothing special but it's clean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 01:16 PM~17341828
> *I'm getting the display ready it's nothing special but it's clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 01:16 PM~17341832
> *
> *


I wanted to put one of those dolls on the hood but the wifey said it would look like I'm hiding something


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17341849
> *I wanted to put one of those dolls on the hood but the wifey said it would look like I'm hiding something
> *


Yeah datz whut some people would think...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co i got a guy with a 4 car hauler will do trips to the supershow in denver from south and to the show in town from denver round trip 75 bucks but has to be four cars ... let me know if you wanna get this for the shows..


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 10:21 AM~17340872
> *It'll be a long time, if ever when we see $20 to enter a show...
> *


our show is only 20$ and thats because it benefits a non-profit organization


what are you looking for Big John?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2010, 12:02 PM~17341709
> *You definitely have a clean ride!
> 
> You guys rollin through to the show on Sunday?
> *


ya :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOST HATED GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE AND NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 29 2010, 02:54 PM~17342761
> *our show is only 20$ and thats because it benefits a non-profit organization
> what are you looking for Big John?
> *



Thats whutz up Chris!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 29 2010, 03:16 PM~17342909
> *MOST HATED GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE AND NICE RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


Nice meeting you too bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 03:12 PM~17343428
> *Nice meeting you too bro
> *


THAT CONVERT PRIX IS NICE BUT YOURS IS THE SHITTT :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 29 2010, 04:17 PM~17343478
> *THAT CONVERT PRIX IS NICE BUT YOURS IS THE SHITTT :worship:
> *


thanx


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 29 2010, 01:33 PM~17342611
> *whats up co i got a guy with a 4 car hauler will do trips to the supershow in denver from south and to the show in  town from denver round trip 75 bucks but has to be four cars ...  let me know if you wanna get this for the shows..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17337589
> *I know fes will have those so I'll just have him save me a copy :biggrin: you hear that fes save me a copy :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Apr 29 2010, 05:28 PM~17344173
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 04:30 PM~17344190
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 12:03 AM~17337791
> *Saturday Morning Cutty Day...
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA BE PART OF CUTTY SATURDAY!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 29 2010, 07:11 PM~17345080
> *I WANNA BE PART OF CUTTY SATURDAY!!!
> *


Come on down buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 29 2010, 03:06 PM~17342854
> *ya :thumbsup:
> *



Nice! Gracias homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 29 2010, 02:33 PM~17342611
> *whats up co i got a guy with a 4 car hauler will do trips to the supershow in denver from south and to the show in  town from denver round trip 75 bucks but has to be four cars ...  let me know if you wanna get this for the shows..
> *


That's a great deaL
is that roundtrip? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Look at this price for a nice box Impala 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/1716511598.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:28 PM~17345918
> *Look at this price for a nice box Impala
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/1716511598.html
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:16 PM~17341828
> *I'm getting the display ready it's nothing special but it's clean
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:28 PM~17345918
> *Look at this price for a nice box Impala
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/1716511598.html
> *


I'm not a fan of those years I like the 80s models


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

what kind of toys are those larry i thought my kids had all the toys in the world


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 08:33 PM~17345964
> *
> *


that is clean....wish i would have spent my cash there


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

5 Members: UNEXPECTED2, OVERTIME, theonenonly, RAG3ROY, FIRMEX

sup colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17346005
> *that is clean....wish i would have spent my cash there
> *


Seems you always see the deals once you already broke bread :happysad:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17346032
> *Seems you always see the deals once you already broke bread :happysad:
> *



yep....i know thats right....sup brother...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17346004
> *what kind of toys are those larry i thought my kids had all the toys in the world
> *


There called boohbahs there like aliens it's a wierd cartoon like telitubbies my daughter wasn't into them. She aquired one as a gift and my wife liked it so I bought another then someone bought her one more and I ended up getting the other 2 to make a matching set and she's had them in her room forever.Fast foward to like .58 seconds and you'll see


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17346023
> *5 Members: UNEXPECTED2, OVERTIME, theonenonly, RAG3ROY, FIRMEX
> 
> sup colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 08:43 PM~17346089
> *:wave:
> *


sup fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17346064
> *yep....i know thats right....sup brother...
> *


Not much just working
Imma have to start working weekends so looks like I have work for awhile
Hopefully I can just make a few functions though :happysad: 
How you doing Mike?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:42 PM~17346075
> *There called boohbahs there like aliens it's a wierd cartoon like telitubbies my daughter wasn't into them. She aquired one as a gift and my wife liked it so I bought another then someone bought her one more and I ended up getting the other 2 to make a matching set and she's had them in her room forever.Fast foward to like .58 seconds and you'll see
> 
> 
> ...


i just showed my kids and they never seen it glad they didnt want one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 08:47 PM~17346132
> *i just showed my kids and they never seen it glad they didnt want one.
> *


You got money to buy each one their own set :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@Apr 29 2010, 08:46 PM~17346122
> *sup fes
> *


just chillin' homie... Its cold as fuck outside!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17346148
> *You got money to buy each one their own set :biggrin:
> *


shit i have to buy me a little ford escort commuter car because diesel prices is crazy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17346148
> *You got money to buy each one their own set :biggrin:
> *


and then some.... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17346220
> *and then some.... :biggrin:
> *


i'm getting tired of feeding this truck thats for damn sure all i got is lint in my pockets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 08:53 PM~17346213
> *shit i have to buy me a little ford escort commuter car because diesel prices is crazy
> *


wish I could afford a ford escort my wifes car is fucked up right now so she's driving my truck and I have to use the regal as a daily and I'm not sure if I fucked up a headgasket when it got hot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 08:53 PM~17346213
> *shit i have to buy me a little ford escort commuter car because diesel prices is crazy
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:57 PM~17346283
> *:scrutinize:
> *


He was hating on your ford ahhh haa I didn't even catch that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17346250
> *i'm getting tired of feeding this truck thats for damn sure all i got is lint in my pockets
> *


 :uh: 



:biggrin: 




I really hope that rear axle you gave me isn't screwed.
I don't even wanna think about doing all that shit over :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, painloc21, OVERTIME, BigCeez :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17346303
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> I really hope that rear axle you gave me isn't screwed.
> ...


is it acting up again?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:58 PM~17346290
> *He was hating on your ford ahhh haa I didn't even catch that
> *


 :biggrin: 




yeah but I got one because I'm just a cheap ass and can't afford a 60K truck like the homie Ivan :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719+Apr 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17346310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so
On the way to denver I had a mean shake from the right rear
I took off both tires and adapters in rear and everything was fine :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17346357
> *:wave:
> I think so
> On the way to denver I had a mean shake from the right rear
> ...


Those impala rear ends have bearing troubles though don't they??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17346363
> *Those impala rear ends have bearing troubles though don't they??
> *


yeah and axle problems  
I hope the axle aint bent


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17346303
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> I really hope that rear axle you gave me isn't screwed.
> ...


you worry to damn much why is the shit i sell you always messed up it was in my car and never had a problem i only replace it with a ford nine because of skirt issues and strength.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:06 PM~17346390
> *yeah and axle problems
> I hope the axle aint bent
> *


ford 9 or a g body rear end would of took care of that :biggrin: I'm gonna keep the stock rear end in my ride and I hope I don't ever regret it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 09:06 PM~17346393
> *you worry to damn much why is the shit i sell you always messed up it was in my car and never had a problem i only replace it with a ford nine because of skirt issues and strength.
> *


I'm not asking for anything back just asking if you have any ideas why the right wheel would shake?
Isn't that the power wheel?
Could it be a bearing or axle?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:10 PM~17346440
> *I'm not asking for anything back just asking if you have any ideas why the right wheel would shake?
> Isn't that the power wheel?
> Could it be a bearing or axle?
> *


is that the same wheel that has been on that side maybe your wheel that youve owned for 2 years is messed up now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 09:08 PM~17346419
> *ford 9 or a g body rear end would of took care of that :biggrin: I'm gonna keep the stock rear end in my ride and I hope I don't ever regret it.
> *


I think I am gonna start looking into different rears for mine.I drive too damn much to have a stock one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 09:11 PM~17346460
> *is that the same wheel that has been on that side maybe your wheel that youve owned for 2 years is messed up now
> *


possibly
my lugnuts snapped off twice on that side :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

tacoma or g body rear end is the cheapest conversion maybe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:13 PM~17346485
> *possibly
> my lugnuts snapped off twice on that side :happysad:
> *


put that wheel up front and see what it does


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 09:16 PM~17346524
> *put that wheel up front and see what it does
> *


Yeah I'll try that
I just got em balanced though :dunno


driveline is all new and balanced,u-joints all new


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

check for loose spokes on that wheel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17346667
> *check for loose spokes on that wheel
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

finishing up the bronco edition caddy vert


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17346883
> *finishing up the bronco edition caddy vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17346883
> *finishing up the bronco edition caddy vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17346883
> *finishing up the bronco edition caddy vert
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:46 PM~17346964
> *:barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


if the broncos dont start changing things around then were all gonna be barfing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17347197
> *if the broncos dont start changing things around then were all gonna be barfing
> *


you guys got the heisman trophy winning QB


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 09:03 PM~17347216
> *you guys got the heisman trophy winning QB
> *


might have a chance this year if they bring elway, romonaski,and terell davis back..lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone have any small block chevy headers laying around they wanna get rid off.. i got some from ty but they a lil short and run into my cross member?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17336580
> *Canon city been adding stones to their Peaks :cheesy:
> *


*I was flying home fROm the Miami. Had to pay $10 for WIFI on the laptop but it was worth it. *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17347225
> *might have a chance this year if they bring elway, romonaski,and terell davis back..lol
> *


true true :nono:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17346883
> *finishing up the bronco edition caddy vert
> 
> 
> ...


daaamn would go perfect wit my bike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17347800
> *I was flying home fROm the Miami. Had to pay $10 for WIFI on the laptop but it was worth it.
> *


I bet probably made that trip alot nicer


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 10:56 PM~17347833
> *I bet probably made that trip alot nicer
> *


*Yeah it did, I forgot I was on a plane until it got bumpy at times.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove,* painloc21*, MEMORIESCC, *3sum*


*What's good pRimo? What's cracken Manny Fresh?*


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17345875
> *That's a great deaL
> is that roundtrip? :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir. But has to be 4 each way. :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 10:00 PM~17347889
> *AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, MEMORIESCC, 3sum
> What's good pRimo? What's cracken Manny Fresh?
> *


chilln tryn 2 get ready 4 this weekend n u what up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17347929
> *chilln tryn 2 get ready 4 this weekend n u what up
> *


*What show u going to? Ur club was looken good last weekend homie*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 11:00 PM~17347889
> *AllHustle NoLove, painloc21, MEMORIESCC, 3sum
> What's good pRimo? What's cracken Manny Fresh?
> *



Whats good bRO! Just got done working on the 49 and trying to decide whether to save the rest of this cash i got to go to vegas this year or use it on the ride.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 29 2010, 11:08 PM~17347946
> *Whats good bRO! Just got done working on the 49 and trying to decide whether to save the rest of this cash i got to go to vegas this year or use it on the ride.
> *


*Vegas is a ways away to be saving cash for, but def worth it :cheesy: *


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 PM~17347937
> *What show u going to? Ur club was looken good last weekend homie
> *


Loca...l homie n right on.... ur ride looks good 2 aint sayn what it is cuz i know its a secret but :biggrin: what bout u what 1 u doin


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17347968
> *Loca...l homie n right on.... ur ride looks good 2 aint sayn what it is cuz i know its a secret but  :biggrin: what bout u what 1 u doin
> *


*I told a few of the homies what's up  *


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 10:11 PM~17347991
> *I told a few of the homies what's up
> *


u goin 2 burque r stayn here


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17347964
> *Vegas is a ways away to be saving cash for, but def worth it :cheesy:
> *



I hear that! Im just afraid if i spend this cash before i know it Vegas will have crept up again and ill be sitting here holding my johnson. At the same time this cabbage i got right now could go along way on getting this ride done. :banghead: :run:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17348015
> *I hear that! Im just afraid if i spend this cash before i know it Vegas will have crept up again and ill be sitting here holding my johnson. At the same time this cabbage i got right now could go along way on getting this ride done.  :banghead:  :run:
> *


yeah it seems like vegas shows up quick and if you don't have some saved it's like nevermind


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2010, 11:14 PM~17348032
> *yeah it seems like vegas shows up quick and if you don't have some saved it's like nevermind
> *



It does!. Last year i was so confident i was going to Vegas and i was tellin everyone i was going. I thought i had plenty of time to save and when i turned around it was time and i had like 250 saved :roflmao: I was like what the fuck!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 29 2010, 11:17 PM~17348064
> *It does!. Last year i was so confident i was going to Vegas and i was tellin everyone i was going. I thought i had plenty of time to save and when i turned around it was time and i had like 250 saved  :roflmao: I was like what the fuck!
> *


I'm not a baller so I spent alot on shows last year and now my car is suffering so burque is gonna be the furthest for me and I'm gonna take easy on shows.


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 08:47 PM~17346130
> *Not much just working
> Imma have to start working weekends so looks like I have work for awhile
> Hopefully I can just make a few functions though :happysad:
> ...



chillin getting ready for a little car show at an elementary school for friday .......


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 08:50 PM~17346166
> *just chillin' homie... Its cold as fuck outside!!!
> *





yes sir.......give me back the sun.....over all this cold weather


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a great day Colorado


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 30 2010, 06:55 AM~17349527
> *Have a great day Colorado
> *


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Everyone have a good weekend whether u goin' to 'Burque, P-Town, Springs or D-town!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2010, 08:36 AM~17350541
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Everyone have a good weekend whether u goin' to 'Burque, P-Town, Springs or D-town!!!  :biggrin:
> *


right on fes you have a good 1 to homie :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 30 2010, 09:44 AM~17350590
> *right on fes you have a good 1 to homie :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm out talk to you guys monday


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whats up everyone


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2010, 12:47 PM~17351963
> *I'm out talk to you guys monday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2010, 09:36 AM~17350541
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Everyone have a good weekend whether u goin' to 'Burque, P-Town, Springs or D-town!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up roy :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up buddy


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2010, 04:25 PM~17353655
> *What's up buddy
> *


hey friend. what are you doing?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 30 2010, 04:19 PM~17353588
> *what up roy :biggrin:
> *


about to go get creased down and head out for dinner,you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 30 2010, 04:31 PM~17353703
> *hey friend. what are you doing?
> *


Just grillen some asada


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 30 2010, 04:31 PM~17353703
> *hey friend. what are you doing?
> *


Just grillen some asada


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 30 2010, 03:35 PM~17353732
> *about to go get creased down and head out for dinner,you?
> *


you go chuco! just chillin


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up buma


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 30 2010, 03:35 PM~17353732
> *about to go get creased down and head out for dinner,you?
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2010, 04:38 PM~17353758
> *Just grillen some asada
> *


at your house?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 30 2010, 03:41 PM~17353782
> *what up buma
> *


pull'n the pump out of the monte...... new s%^t on the way :biggrin: and work'n on mamas blazer n you?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

chillin have to be in a wedding tomarrow


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Apr 30 2010, 04:43 PM~17353800
> *at your house?
> *


Yea ROll by homie


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 30 2010, 03:45 PM~17353813
> *chillin have to be in a wedding tomarrow
> *


COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2010, 04:36 PM~17353750
> *Just grillen some asada
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2010, 04:46 PM~17353821
> *Yea ROll by homie
> *


aight ill grab some ROnas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17353803
> *pull'n the pump out of the monte...... new s%^t on the way :biggrin: and work'n on mamas blazer n you?
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

whats colorado idk if ne1 interested but im selln my 22" there off my 06 impala the bolt pattern is a 5.115 so they will fit newer impalas, chargers, chrysler 300 ect. nething that bolt pattern the tires r still in great condition and the size is 255/30/r22 im askn 1200 obo i paid more but oh well need them gone and out the way lol........thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2010, 05:17 PM~17354490
> *:0  :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## scoott271 (Mar 20, 2010)

I predict a really good show this year.
__________________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

what up CO plaques finally in :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 30 2010, 07:33 PM~17355087
> *:yes:
> *


Whut u doin' to it? You only need like an inch to get on the bumper!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2010, 09:31 PM~17356021
> *Whut u doin' to it? You only need like an inch to get on the bumper!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Wud Up CO :wave: 

I couldn't remember where I saw a flyer but wasn't there something going on on the 27th of May or sometime around there? Not sure if I was just trippin


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 30 2010, 09:14 PM~17355874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them r NNNNNNNIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Anson72, *SHOWLOW 68*
Wut up homie!!

You gonnna be at the show in greeley tomorrow?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

When are the shows in ptown and in springs?Sat or sun?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2010, 08:31 PM~17356021
> *Whut u doin' to it? You only need like an inch to get on the bumper!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 NEW PUMP HEAD N COILS :biggrin:


----------



## scoott271 (Mar 20, 2010)

THE LOW RIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!THANKS
___________________________________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17356840
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Anson72, SHOWLOW 68
> Wut up homie!!
> ...


SIMON ILL BE THERE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a great day CO :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 1 2010, 07:14 AM~17358185
> *Have a great day CO :wave:
> *



You to primo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17357143
> *NEW PUMP HEAD N COILS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17356909
> *When are the shows in ptown and in springs?Sat or sun?
> *


Springs is Sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 07:07 AM~17358164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck w/ the show papo, wish I could be there but I gotz to put it down for my city and our lil' show!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2010, 08:12 AM~17358381
> *Good Luck w/ the show papo, wish I could be there but I gotz to put it down for my city and our lil' show!!!
> *



Gracias primo...no worries! Sounds like I will have a nice lil showing and support from the local CLA members


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:18 AM~17358401
> *Gracias primo...no worries! Sounds like I will have a nice lil showing and support from the local CLA members
> *


  :biggrin: CLA puttin' it down for CO!!! Can't wait to see everyone again in one spot!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17358413
> *  :biggrin: CLA puttin' it down for CO!!! Can't wait to see everyone again in one spot!!!
> *



No doubt...one big family!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:24 AM~17358422
> *No doubt...one big family!
> *


 :yes:  on that note whatz good CO!!!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17356909
> *When are the shows in ptown and in springs?Sat or sun?
> *


pueblo is sunday 12-7 move in is 8-11:30 state fair grounds


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17358468
> *pueblo is sunday 12-7 move in is 8-11:30 state fair grounds
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2010, 08:05 AM~17358355
> *Springs is Sunday
> *


Thanks fes


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 07:18 AM~17358401
> *Gracias primo...no worries! Sounds like I will have a nice lil showing and support from the local CLA members
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigcadi, BigCeez :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17358666
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats good cousin! Hows Mamas Blazer comin along?!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:23 AM~17358706
> *Whats good cousin! Hows Mamas Blazer comin along?!
> *


GOOD WILL HAVE THE MOTOR BACK IN ON TUSDAY JUST WAIT'N FOR THE RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@May 1 2010, 08:51 AM~17358543
> *Thanks fes
> *


  I think it starts at 12 but I dont even know!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:25 AM~17358714
> *GOOD WILL HAVE THE MOTOR BACK IN ON TUSDAY JUST WAIT'N FOR THE RIMS :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Any pics of the progress...or is this top secret double o negative?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:37 AM~17358794
> *:thumbsup: Any pics of the progress...or is this top secret double o negative?
> *


 :0 I'LL POST SOME TO NIGHT WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THE GOLDEN CRUISE.. WERE GOING DOWN THERE ABOUT 3........


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 06:07 AM~17358164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:40 AM~17358812
> *:0  I'LL POST SOME TO NIGHT WHEN WE GET BACK FROM THE GOLDEN CRUISE.. WERE GOING DOWN THERE ABOUT 3........
> *



Damn..Im stuck at work until 7. Then gotta get everything ready for tomorrow!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17358836
> *:biggrin:
> *


You guys rolln through tomorrow 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2 Members: BigCeez, curiousdos

WHAT UP CHRIS


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:44 AM~17358845
> *You guys rolln through tomorrow
> :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR JC WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:43 AM~17358839
> *Damn..Im stuck at work until 7. Then gotta get everything ready for tomorrow!
> *


EVERY BODY WILL STILL BE THERE AT 7 UNLESS THE WEATHERS BAD....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:47 AM~17358861
> *YES SIR JC WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up! Thank you homie for the support!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17358874
> *EVERY BODY WILL STILL BE THERE AT 7 UNLESS THE WEATHERS BAD....
> *



Nice...I actually drove the Cutty to work so I may roll through!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 08:49 AM~17358876
> *Thats whats up! Thank you homie for the support!
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE JUST HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP hno: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Ceez? i see you Eric


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 1 2010, 11:25 AM~17359404
> *what up Ceez? i see you Eric
> *



Chillen.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 30 2010, 08:14 PM~17355874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 11:48 AM~17359515
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 11:00 AM~17359577
> *:wave:
> *


what up brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 12:03 PM~17359588
> *what up brotha
> *



At work, wishing I was outside....how are things homie?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 11:04 AM~17359592
> *At work, wishing I was outside....how are things homie?
> *


im doin ok just getn sum shit 2gether 2marrow my sons birthday so idk if its kinda late but im tryn 2get him those bounce house things he want 1 (lil shit) lol but ya its pretty nice down here :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 12:09 PM~17359612
> *im doin ok just getn sum shit 2gether 2marrow my sons birthday so idk if its kinda late but im tryn 2get him those bounce house things he want 1 (lil shit) lol but ya its pretty nice down here :cheesy:
> *



Nice...happy birthday to your son homie. I got my daughter one of those bounce house things last year for her birthday. I think we got it within two days. Hopefully you can pull one off. The kids love it


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 11:15 AM~17359642
> *Nice...happy birthday to your son homie. I got my daughter one of those bounce house things last year for her birthday. I think we got it within two days. Hopefully you can pull one off. The kids love it
> *


thanks bro i appreciate that :thumbsup: ya my older son birthday was in march and my younger boy liked it alot so everyday pretty much he would ask me 2get him 1 4his birthday 2 lol. so have u been workn on ur 72 at all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17359671
> *thanks bro i appreciate that :thumbsup:  ya my older son birthday was in march and my younger boy liked it alot so everyday pretty much he would ask me 2get him 1 4his birthday 2 lol. so have u been workn on ur 72 at all
> *



No, nothing major done on the 72. Got my eye on a new project..so I might be selling the 72 to get this new one. Just playin it by ear now.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 11:30 AM~17359720
> *No, nothing major done on the 72. Got my eye on a new project..so I might be selling the 72 to get this new one. Just playin it by ear now.
> *


thats whats up bro......what u lookn at nw


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 12:41 PM~17359766
> *thats whats up bro......what u lookn at nw
> *



This one is top secret :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 11:51 AM~17359815
> *This one is top secret  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: i still got them cylinders 4u bro :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Perfection, elonzo
:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17359988
> *  :thumbsup:  i still got them cylinders 4u bro :cheesy:
> *



I need em. I got yours too. Gotta find some time to head down south. How are your rides coming along?>


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 12:49 PM~17360095
> *I need em. I got yours too. Gotta find some time to head down south. How are your rides coming along?>
> *


i know i need urs 2 :biggrin: ya i hear u on that 1 or i could meet u halfways 2 bro. but its coming out ok i kinda put my lac 2 the side ive been messn with my 06 impala idk y i bought sum new wheels 4it a system a lil chrome hear pretty quick i mite get it repainted or striped or both but i just mite wait on that when i went 2 the kick back picnic i seen a couple lacs like mine and i got in the mood 2 start fuckn with mine again i miss cruzn that ride so it mite b out soon :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 02:14 PM~17360219
> *i know i need urs 2  :biggrin:  ya i hear u on that 1 or i could meet u halfways 2 bro. but its coming out ok i kinda put my lac 2 the side ive been messn with my 06 impala idk y i bought sum new wheels 4it a system a lil chrome hear pretty quick i mite get it repainted or striped or both but i just mite wait on that when i went 2 the kick back picnic i seen a couple lacs like mine and i got in the mood 2 start fuckn with mine again i miss cruzn that ride so it mite b out soon :cheesy:
> *



Right on homie...you still got that Cutty?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 02:00 PM~17360451
> *Right on homie...you still got that Cutty?
> *


yup i stil got it as a matter of fact i pulled it out 2day im cleannig it nw i still gota go wash its fuckn dirty il post a pic of it later


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 03:53 PM~17360668
> *yup i stil got it as a matter of fact i pulled it out 2day im cleannig it nw i still gota go wash its fuckn dirty il post a pic of it later
> *



:thumbsup: Nice...thats such a clean car! Well...not right now..but once you wash it...you know what I mean


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

finally pulled it out its been bout a year and a half


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 02:58 PM~17360684
> *:thumbsup: Nice...thats such a clean car! Well...not right now..but once you wash it...you know what I mean
> *


thanks bro  ya i know what u mean lol ill b hitn wash here ina few then charge the batterys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17360757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks really good primo!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 03:30 PM~17360820
> *Looks really good primo!
> *


thanks alot homie u have a clean ass cutty 2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 04:55 PM~17360919
> *thanks alot homie u have a clean ass cutty 2
> *


Gracias...nothing close to yours but its just a street car.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 03:58 PM~17360946
> *Gracias...nothing close to yours but its just a street car.
> *


  ive always liked them body styles of cuttys like urs. have u cruzed urs at all lately


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 05:05 PM~17360965
> *  ive always liked them body styles of cuttys like urs. have u cruzed urs at all lately
> *


Always..I have it here at work with me :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 04:09 PM~17360986
> *Always..I have it here at work with me  :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin: thats how ima b when i get my caddy done :cheesy: so hows work goin brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 05:13 PM~17360999
> *nice :biggrin:  thats how ima b when i get my caddy done :cheesy:  so hows work goin brotha
> *



This week was crazy for me but Saturdays are always a nice lil break. 

Cant wait to see that Caddy done! I love those older big body Caddys


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 04:31 PM~17361074
> *This week was crazy for me but Saturdays are always a nice lil break.
> 
> Cant wait to see that Caddy done! I love those older big body Caddys
> *


ya i c that lol. thanks me either bro hopefully if everything goes rite it should b done mayb by denver super show. ya me 2 just never came across 1 then when i did i had 2 jump on it. so what r u plans 2marrow r u gna do ne shows


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 05:53 PM~17361144
> *ya i c that lol.        thanks me either bro hopefully if everything goes rite it should b done mayb by denver super show. ya me 2 just never came across 1 then when i did i had 2 jump on it.  so what r u plans 2marrow r u gna do ne shows
> *



Yea, my boy out in LA had a clean two door early 80s big body. Thing was so clean. Booty kit and all.

City Wide Denver is hosting its 1st annual car show tomorrow. So gotta get things ready tonight and be up and bright and early to set everything up. 

What about you homie? What car shows are you hitting?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mayweather Mosley coming up :wow:
Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 03:18 PM~17360757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Lookin Good!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2010, 05:08 PM~17361179
> *Yea, my boy out in LA had a clean two door early 80s big body. Thing was so clean. Booty kit and all.
> 
> City Wide Denver is hosting its 1st annual car show tomorrow. So gotta get things ready tonight and be up and bright and early to set everything up.
> ...


thats whats up. well good luck bro i hope u do good 2marrow  theres a show here at the fair grounds but i got my sons birthday 2marrow so ill b doin that thing


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 1 2010, 06:31 PM~17361557
> *Mayweather Mosley coming up :wow:
> Can't wait :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: im watchn that :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@May 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17361736
> *:thumbsup: Lookin Good!!
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 08:31 PM~17361854
> *:yes:  im watchn that  :biggrin:
> *


they shouldn't have stopped that last fight between Alvarez and Cotto's Bro
There was only 9 seconds left in the round and homeboy was still throwing back


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 1 2010, 07:53 PM~17361939
> *they shouldn't have stopped that last fight between Alvarez and Cotto's Bro
> There was only 9 seconds left in the round and homeboy was still throwing back
> *


ya i agree 2 that was b.s


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

so what did u think bout the mayweather and mosley fight ne1 watch it


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 1 2010, 11:48 PM~17363481
> *so what did u think bout the mayweather and mosley fight ne1 watch it
> *


WUS SUP JR GLAD I DIDN'T PAY TO WATCH THAT FIGHT IT WAS BOREING 2ND ROUND WAS THA BEST ROUND


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave: WAKE UP COLORADO.....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2010, 12:27 AM~17363617
> *WUS SUP JR GLAD I DIDN'T PAY TO WATCH THAT FIGHT IT WAS BOREING 2ND ROUND WAS THA BEST ROUND
> *


WHAT'S CRACKEN PERRITO, HOPE YOU GETTING READY TO DIP BACK HOME. GIVE ME A CALL OR TELL KIKO TO CALL ME....SEE YOU GOODTIMERS NEXT MONTH WE GONNA GIVE YOU GTIMERS A GOODTIMES WELCOME...PURO PARTY......


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

sup colorado......

sup chuck........whats crackin big homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 2 2010, 08:50 AM~17364432
> *:wave: WAKE UP COLORADO.....
> *





sup boom!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

rides looking good in colorado springs at cinco de mayo car show like to thank the crowd and the judges for a good even though it was cold as hell :| hope to see all you at the next show


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

opps for a good event :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 2 2010, 03:12 PM~17366477
> *rides looking good in colorado springs at cinco de mayo car show like to thank the crowd and the judges for a good even though it was cold as hell  :| hope to see all you at the next show
> *


Which ride was yours?
The brown 78 Cutty or the White 78 Monte?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 2 2010, 02:12 PM~17366477
> *rides looking good in colorado springs at cinco de mayo car show like to thank the crowd and the judges for a good even though it was cold as hell  :| hope to see all you at the next show
> *


congrats on 1st place paul.... glad you stuck it out in the snow.. hopefully the paint helped out!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chipped out today!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366641
> *congrats on 1st place paul.... glad you stuck it out in the snow.. hopefully the paint helped out!
> *


What car was it?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 02:18 PM~17366515
> *Which ride was yours?
> The brown 78 Cutty or the White 78 Monte?
> *


he has the 78 caddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 03:50 PM~17366647
> *he has the 78 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


What he take first in Luxury?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

i was gonna go but live up north and it dumped snow all day.. plus i had the hershey squirts all weekend and didnt wanna have any accidents .hahahahah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366642
> *Chipped out today!!!
> *


:yessad:
I aint even gonna post the video


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 02:50 PM~17366651
> *What he take first in Luxury?
> :thumbsup:
> *


yessir.. he should got something on paint though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:52 PM~17366665
> *:yessad:
> I aint even gonna post the video
> *


Not even worth the time to upload it!!! :biggrin: Datz a 1st place trophy I ain't proud of!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2010, 03:55 PM~17366676
> *Not even worth the time to upload it!!!  :biggrin: Datz a 1st place trophy I ain't proud of!!!
> *


Gotta love those colors though


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2010, 02:55 PM~17366676
> *Not even worth the time to upload it!!!  :biggrin: Datz a 1st place trophy I ain't proud of!!!
> *


suck that badd out there today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 03:57 PM~17366692
> *suck that badd out there today?
> *


Weather was nast and nobody was there,shit even Ruthless took off early


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 02:58 PM~17366695
> *Weather was nast and nobody was there,shit even Ruthless took off early
> *


that sux.... colorado does suck when it comes to predicting the weather


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17366708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gaspers ride has allways been baddass, even back in the day when i was in imperials


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 04:06 PM~17366727
> *gaspers ride has allways been baddass, even back in the day when i was in imperials
> *


Yeah it's bad ass glad he brought it out
He shoulda had one of his homies cleaning it up though,cause he had to be busy throwing the show.
Big ups though for him getting it out of the garage ::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was great to see everybody out there today even though the weather sucked ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody else got some pics....post em up :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:58 PM~17366695
> *Weather was nast and nobody was there,shit even Ruthless took off early
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

good pics roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 04:39 PM~17366894
> *Was great to see everybody out there today even though the weather sucked ass
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 04:45 PM~17366931
> *good pics roy
> *


  
Did what I could before the batteries went dead


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE PICTURES ROY WAS THIS THE CINCO SHO I WENT TO THAT YEAR, I REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE OL SCHOOL CADDY WITH THEM FINS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 2 2010, 05:02 PM~17367013
> *NICE PICTURES ROY WAS THIS THE CINCO SHO I WENT TO THAT YEAR, I REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE OL SCHOOL CADDY WITH THEM FINS
> *


yeah same show,was really bare this year hopefully we can get it going strong next year  
yeah Silviano's Caddy is the shit !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma have to get you to spray down my vert Mac
Need a quote with everything removed ,bodywork,done and paint included....Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any pics of Pueblo......Denver???/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics Roy!!! one show this year and already wanna paint your car? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2010, 07:23 PM~17367790
> *nice pics Roy!!! one show this year and already wanna paint your car?  :biggrin:
> *


I been wanting to paint and since Big Jeff offered the free paint
I been thinking of it ,that much more
also since they threw my ass in Adan's category I feel I got alot of stepping up to do :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17367827
> *I been wanting to paint and since Big Jeff offered the free paint
> I been thinking of it ,that much more
> also since they threw my ass in Adan's category I feel I got alot of stepping up to do :biggrin:
> *


yeah I didn't realize you were in the same class as him till they did the trophy's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

First of all Big ups to Sal



But anybody trip how they changed the 2 big trophy spots?



Use to be best of show,peoples choice,and best Lowrider



Now it's just best of show, Y peoples choice......and they was different colors



Almost like mofos was too cheap to buy more trophies




:dunno:




But Big ups to the homiw Adan and Sal for bringing it home :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17367864
> *yeah I didn't realize you were in the same class as him till they did the trophy's
> *


It's all gravy.....somebody had to be in his category


I'm just glad I placed 2nd :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 07:36 PM~17367908
> *It's all gravy.....somebody had to be in his category
> I'm just glad I placed 2nd :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17366825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Took 1st in this one


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 2 2010, 08:03 PM~17368065
> *Took 1st in this one
> *


I see tha matching dishes :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just watched the Lakers game....Big Ups to the Purple and Gold
Then Rollin.....damn a lil more cruising would set that video off.....can't wait to see the next one.......and Rollin if you are reading I wore your shirt all day today so I will gladly accept the free video :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAG3ROY, 84regal, theonenonly, mikegDenver, OVERTIME, greenmerc77



:wave:




What up homies


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 07:11 PM~17368137
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, 84regal, theonenonly, mikegDenver, OVERTIME, greenmerc77
> :wave:
> ...


What up club brother :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 04:14 PM~17366780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bish looks great even though it's White guts :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 2 2010, 08:18 PM~17368214
> *What up club brother :wave:
> *


What up my brotha from anotha Motha




Big JustMe CC. in the Casa


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy did you figure out your wheel problem ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2010, 08:21 PM~17368241
> *Roy did you figure out your wheel problem ?
> *


nah maybe it was just the jitters.....got it up to about 60 on Powers today and nada


but before my thing on my way to D-town I think the wiifey put too much shit in my head
I'm down to ride until the wheels fall off next time   
As long as somebody rolls with :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

now that i think about it i rolled that axle with those exact wheels up to 65 before i put the ford nine in . the axle is fine and hopefully the wheels are still.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2010, 08:33 PM~17368353
> *now that i think about it i rolled that axle with those exact wheels up to 65 before i put the ford nine in . the axle is fine and hopefully the wheels are still.
> *


They should be
Maybe it was my jitters
I told you I wasn't accusing you fawker :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i know i wouldnt sell you a axle that could mess up and cause harm to you or your family . if there was a problem i would rather help you find the problem to get it fixed .


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366641
> *congrats on 1st place paul.... glad you stuck it out in the snow.. hopefully the paint helped out!
> *


thanks i know it did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17368436
> *i know i wouldnt sell you a axle that could mess up and cause harm to you or your family . if there was a problem i would rather help you find the problem to get it fixed .
> *


Well thank you sir and on the record I never accused you of selling me anything bad ....just asked about things
I think of you as a brother still and will do so from now to forever


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:50 PM~17366651
> *What he take first in Luxury?
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What happened to your local Bro's Ivan?
I seen nobody today :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*ANY PICS OF PUEBLO OR DENVER???*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17368469
> *What happened to your local Bro's Ivan?
> I seen nobody today :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: i didnt hit up any shows this weekend i ended up playing drywall guy at home it was bad weather here too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17368483
> *:dunno:  i didnt hit up any shows this weekend i ended up playing drywall guy at home it was bad weather here too.
> *


It's all gravy.....hopefully something is poppin in ABQ


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

my cousin lives in burque and on saturday she said there were lowriders all over the damn place down there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2010, 08:51 PM~17368517
> *my cousin lives in burque and on saturday she said there were lowriders all over the damn place down there.
> *


I bet.....I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not rollin in Espanola last year


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17366708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always a favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 08:54 PM~17368537
> *I bet.....I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not rollin in Espanola last year
> *


i didnt like it there . there was alot of hostility there from locals you could feel it.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 07:45 PM~17368469
> *What happened to your local Bro's Ivan?
> I seen nobody today :thumbsdown:
> *


IT DIDN'T EVEN LOOK LIKE A CAR SHOW THE PICNIC MORE HAPPING THEN THE SHOW :happysad:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 05:06 PM~17367374
> *Imma have to get you to spray down my vert Mac
> Need a quote with everything removed ,bodywork,done and paint included....Thanks
> *


i can hook you up mu brotha.... is there a chance you will be on my side of town anytime soon


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17367827
> *I been wanting to paint and since Big Jeff offered the free paint
> I been thinking of it ,that much more
> also since they threw my ass in Adan's category I feel I got alot of stepping up to do :biggrin:
> *


lol, i was just telling someone that if i was gonna enter my 64 in the future and adans vert is there, then i beter just show it and not enter cause hes got the 60s class on lock down! but roy your not too far behind him


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

couldnt sleep..... looking on craigslist..



[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

oops posted it wrong... its in oklahoma city and its a convert 79 cutlass all done up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/1710898875.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 3 2010, 02:34 AM~17370950
> *i can hook you up mu brotha.... is there a chance you will be on my side of town anytime soon
> *


I'll try sometime soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i dont have pics of pueblo but i had a good time. (i have never been good with taking pics) they put on a good show down in pueblo i must say. nice trophies and nice atmosphere


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2010, 08:29 AM~17371654
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 3 2010, 08:39 AM~17371705
> *i dont have pics of pueblo but i had a good time. (i have never been good with taking pics)  they put on a good show down in pueblo i must say. nice trophies and nice atmosphere
> *



What up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 3 2010, 08:43 AM~17371731
> *:wave:
> *


Que pajo brother!!! Good Job yesterday!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

hoe was the show chuck


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2010, 08:49 AM~17371770
> *Que pajo brother!!! Good Job yesterday!!!
> *



Thanks bro!!! But after seeing the other Rides out there yesterday, I realize I got 

alot of work 2 do still :happysad: 

It just takes me longer than most 2 get stuff done, but it'll happen :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17371736
> *What up Homie :biggrin:
> *


what up Izzy


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED* Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  congrats


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I just want to thank you for all the people that came by to support City Wide Denvers first car show. Had a pretty good showing for all the other shows that happened in the area. Thank you guys for everything. I got mad love to all my fellow riders out there! See ya guys at the next show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Congrats MOST HATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 3 2010, 09:09 AM~17371912
> *hoe was the show chuck
> *


yeah there were plenty of hoes at the show :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 3 2010, 12:07 PM~17373647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx guys, Hey C how was the weather in Denver?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17374002
> *Thanx guys, Hey C how was the weather in Denver?
> *



It was cloudy and windy but dry for the most part!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 07:40 AM~17374002
> *Thanx guys, Hey C how was the weather in Denver?
> *


congrats larry and congrats to yolanda :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup bigceez


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Congrats Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Way to represent!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@May 3 2010, 03:31 PM~17375690
> *Way to represent!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


were trying bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

congrats MH :thumbsup:
Never had a doubt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+May 3 2010, 04:55 PM~17376713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GO LAKERS :uh: :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 07:31 PM~17378459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 3 2010, 07:38 PM~17378555
> *:angry:
> *


hahaha that pic was for you Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17378569
> *hahaha that pic was for you Roy
> *


That's ok
They're still in it


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


congrats lary :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+May 3 2010, 07:41 PM~17378590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This clean ass hopper was stolen in burque after the show along with a truck this guy owned


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17378638
> *You know I'm not a sports fan I just seen that pic and thought of you no **** :biggrin:
> 
> thanx
> *


 :thumbsup: u got nemore pics of the show :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 3 2010, 06:55 PM~17378768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks fuckn cleannnnn bro it came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17378768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great Ralph


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17378768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

I HEAR ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK'N BUT NOBODY HOPP'N.... NOWS YOUR CHANCE BRING IT OUT ON SAT AND PUT IT ON THE STICK :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 08:05 PM~17378910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17378739
> *:thumbsup:  u got nemore pics of the show :biggrin:
> *


yeah I'll post em later


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 07:08 PM~17378966
> *yeah I'll post em later
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2010, 07:07 PM~17378939
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection+May 3 2010, 07:59 PM~17378827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17379053
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


not much just chillin' bro whutz up wit' you? did you test the monte?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17379480
> *not much just chillin' bro whutz up wit' you? did you test the monte?
> *


NOT MUCH FIGHT'N WIT LIL B ..NOT YET NEED A FEW MORE PARTS :biggrin: IT WILL BE READY FOR SAT AT SHOTGUN WILLYS.... TIRES N TITS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 08:38 PM~17379546
> *NOT MUCH FIGHT'N WIT LIL B ..NOT YET NEED A FEW MORE PARTS :biggrin: IT WILL BE READY FOR SAT AT SHOTGUN WILLYS.... TIRES N TITS
> *


 :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Right on Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

The homie mikes cutlass, puttin in work today


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 3 2010, 07:51 PM~17379821
> *The homie mikes cutlass, puttin in work today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 3 2010, 07:51 PM~17379821
> *The homie mikes cutlass, puttin in work today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 3 2010, 08:51 PM~17379821
> *The homie mikes cutlass, puttin in work today
> 
> 
> ...


thatz whut im talkin' about homie keep pushin'!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 08:05 PM~17378910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The top notch girls will probably be on duty that day inside anyways :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17380311
> *The top notch girls will probably be on duty that day inside anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :x: :boink:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 3 2010, 07:51 PM~17379821
> *The homie mikes cutlass, puttin in work today
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah looks good bro tell mike i sd what it dew......


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

GOOD SHOW TO GO TO  :biggrin:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: cant wait to see whats out this year



> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17378910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr clark (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr clark_@May 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17382650
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats Larry and Most Hated


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

May 2 Car Show up in Denver Hosted by City Wide CC.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

City Wide wants You!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Post more later....got to go to work i guess........ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looked like a great event Ceez :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 4 2010, 06:59 AM~17384764
> *Looked like a great event Ceez :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks and thank you Izz and Clo for making the trip from Springs and helping out!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

update on our 1st annual car show..... it is still on the same day but is being moved to MR.BIGGS


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 11:43 PM~17383283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Mac and CO!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 06:43 AM~17384973
> *Whut Up Mac and CO!!!
> *


CHILLEN BRO.. JUS GETN READY FO WORK AND CATCHING UP ON THE GREAT PICS FROM BIG IZZZZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 07:45 AM~17384984
> *CHILLEN BRO.. JUS GETN READY FO WORK AND CATCHING UP ON THE GREAT PICS FROM BIG CEEZ
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good pics Izzy! Thanks to all who were out supporting us in our first show!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Colorado was reppin hard this weekend for Lowridin!! 

Wut up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 4 2010, 09:30 AM~17385713
> *Good pics Izzy!  Thanks to all who were out supporting us in our first show!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Colorado was reppin hard this weekend for Lowridin!!
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 4 2010, 09:30 AM~17385713
> *Good pics Izzy!  Thanks to all who were out supporting us in our first show!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Colorado was reppin hard this weekend for Lowridin!!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 09:38 AM~17385769
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up foolio!! :biggrin: Looks like you homies got rained out huh? Pics looked good anyways!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 4 2010, 09:46 AM~17385839
> *Wut up foolio!!  :biggrin:  Looks like you homies got rained out huh? Pics looked good anyways!
> *


 :yessad: rained and snowed out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado ...


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say whats up CO and nice pic's everyone that posted some from where they were at over the weekend.

congrats MOST HATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 01:44 PM~17388093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Big Sean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 02:43 PM~17388634
> *Nice pics Larry!!!
> *


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 01:43 PM~17388634
> *Nice pics Larry!!!
> *


X2 thanks for sharing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like we missed a good show!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somebody door dinged my [email protected]#%ing trim the day of the show.
I believe it was whoever got into that bucket's passenger side :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 4 2010, 05:39 PM~17390231
> *X2 thanks for sharing
> *


What up Chrisladen ?
Long time no talk homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE PICS L DAWG!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 06:19 PM~17390533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

anybody else not getting TNT on Direct TV?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 4 2010, 07:30 PM~17391193
> *NICE PICS L DAWG!!
> *


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Colorado


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are some more from Denver.......


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

BADDASSSS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mac i posted them pics


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

The votes are in............. :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just messing around.......


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 4 2010, 09:27 PM~17393841
> *wuz up mac i posted them pics
> *


ya, i saw em.. nice looking chicks dude.... im waitn for you to post more.lol.. i can paint any of em just pic 1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 10:22 PM~17393761
> *WTF?
> 
> 
> ...


what you never seen that before?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 4 2010, 09:21 PM~17392730
> *what it do Colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@May 4 2010, 10:25 PM~17393800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 12:33 PM~17387986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bomb Queen ??


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 09:38 PM~17393997
> *what you never seen that before?
> *


hell no... i dont look at lowrider magazines anymore or dont hit alot of shows but serious, a rim, on the firewall????????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17394190
> *Bomb Queen ??
> *


I believe so


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 09:54 PM~17394229
> *I believe so
> *


TRuck is bad and she dont look bad herself :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 10:54 PM~17394228
> *hell no... i dont look at lowrider magazines anymore or dont hit alot of shows but serious, a rim, on the firewall????????????
> *


support the movement bro or it'll will disappear


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 10:06 PM~17394426
> *support the movement bro or it'll will disappear
> *


ive been supporting the movement by building lowriders and painting em everyday like ive been doing for the past 23 years, but a rim mounted in your firewall????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17394703
> *ive been  supporting the movement by building lowriders and painting em everyday like ive been doing for the past 23 years, but a rim mounted in your firewall????
> *


I'm referring to the no lowrider mags and no shows I'm not questioning what you've been doing for 23 yrs I know whats up Mac


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

my bag, i was trippn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 11:32 PM~17394818
> *its all good.. i know what your saying.. but after buying the same magazine every month for the past 15+ years im jus saying that i have nuthin to prove any more and dont care bout anyones feeling or thoughts bout me, or what new stles are out there....
> *


I don't get it what does buying a magazine to keep that alive or entering a show to show support have to do with proving anything. It's those things there that kids pick up a mag at wal mart or hear about a show on the radio and ask there parents to take them that keeps this alive because who knows they might be the next Joe Ray or Robert Espinoza.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mac you married to tiffany vega?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2010, 01:43 PM~17388634
> *Nice pics Larry!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 4 2010, 09:27 PM~17393840
> *BADDASSSS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


luv this cad, is she for sale


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 4 2010, 10:37 PM~17394904
> *mac you married to tiffany vega?
> *


no homie, she is married to one of the other homies in here... i have talked to her a few times though bout modeling some of our projects...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

right on homie thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2010, 08:11 AM~17397581
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17397868
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Goin' on homie!!! Whut u been up to?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 5 2010, 09:03 AM~17398151
> *Whutz Goin' on homie!!! Whut u been up to?
> *


not much at all bro just the same 0 :biggrin: the weather is nice 2day i hope it dont get2 windy


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17398822
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up bigcadi whats ur name homie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 4 2010, 06:09 PM~17390892
> *What up Chrisladen ?
> Long time no talk homie
> *


  not much homie just here working to much and when I am on LIL well you know I live in OFF TOPIC. so how you been Roy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Dead in here!! Everybody alive??? :wave:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

that is a big ass truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 12:12 PM~17387834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 4 2010, 10:37 PM~17394904
> *mac you married to tiffany vega?
> *


she is married to Big Ceez


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up big co... happy cinco out there be safe


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17373539
> *MOST HATED Did good in Burque we took 3 entries and took home 3 FIRST place trophies. Congradulations to my daughter Yolanda for taking 1st in special interest category. Congradulations to Mya Estrada for taking 1st in the 16" bike category and to Victor Estrada for taking 1st in the semi custom 50s bomb truck category :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


CONGRATS MOST HATED :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2010, 08:12 AM~17407841
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good day my Colorado brothers and sisters! :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17409391
> *wat up colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2010, 07:12 AM~17407841
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 6 2010, 12:01 PM~17409540
> *:biggrin:
> *



What up Cabron!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR A RELIABLE DAILY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17406692
> *CONGRATS MOST HATED  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx wrinkles


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 6 2010, 02:45 PM~17411267
> *LOOKIN FOR A RELIABLE DAILY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!
> *


2001 IMPALA 3000 ANDI WILL BRING IT TO YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17411267
> *LOOKIN FOR A RELIABLE DAILY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!
> *


2004 F150 XLT Supercab 4X4 ...all the bells and whistles except leather 70k miles....for you 11k


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 6 2010, 02:45 PM~17411267
> *LOOKIN FOR A RELIABLE DAILY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!
> *


84 cutty, all original, 72k original miles. old ladies car from New Mexico. You can call my homie Bobby at 719-499-2420 on it if interested


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+May 4 2010, 12:40 AM~17383261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice pics bro  Looks like the kidos had fun


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

when is the show at mr biggs and what is all the info to sign up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17415006
> *when is the show at mr biggs and what is all the info to sign up
> *


which one?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

this is ours 
1.jpg]







[/url]

and this is Mac's













p.s.
dont hesitate to support both of them :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks will do mostly for a homie to enter but il be there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@May 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17413805
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics bro   Looks like the kidos had fun
> *


Yeah they had fun after it was over during though you know they get restless :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Friday my LIL Familia!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's Up CO.......... :wave: Have a good Friday..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*



What up papo :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up homies :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Need help anyone have rear cylinders they want to sell I bent mine need some for tomorrows show 14 and up call if u have some 720-364-4515


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 7 2010, 09:55 AM~17418756
> *Need help anyone have rear cylinders they want to sell I bent mine need some for tomorrows show 14 and up call if u have some 720-364-4515
> *


wheel cylinders?i have some for 13s. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 7 2010, 09:55 AM~17418756
> *Need help anyone have rear cylinders they want to sell I bent mine need some for tomorrows show 14 and up call if u have some 720-364-4515
> *


Got some 16s :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 7 2010, 08:50 AM~17417777
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> What up papo :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats good loco?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Colorado hope all have a good Friday Night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 7 2010, 01:03 PM~17420034
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17411267
> *LOOKIN FOR A RELIABLE DAILY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!
> *


*How much you wanna spend?  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2010, 02:12 PM~17388351
> *Big Sean
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 8 2010, 12:23 AM~17425797
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2010, 01:30 AM~17426351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice Sean, wish I had the money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado....I saw quite a few cruisers last night already...gonna be a crazy weekend!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 8 2010, 07:07 AM~17426782
> *That's nice Sean, wish I had the money
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 8 2010, 07:19 AM~17426820
> *Whats good Colorado....I saw quite a few cruisers last night already...gonna be a crazy weekend!
> *


Damn I wanna cruise but my ass is still sick


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 8 2010, 07:35 AM~17426868
> *Damn I wanna cruise but my ass is still sick
> *



Got a cold homie?! Get better soon bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 8 2010, 07:51 AM~17426900
> *Got a cold homie?! Get better soon bro!
> *


Thanks bro
Yeah cold hit me a few days before the 24th...then that weekend outside in all the cold...then the damn show here in all the snow and rain....I think Imma just try to get better this weekend :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 8 2010, 08:32 AM~17427047
> *Thanks bro
> Yeah cold hit me a few days before the 24th...then that weekend outside in all the cold...then the damn show here in all the snow and rain....I think Imma just try to get better this weekend :happysad:
> *



That sux! Kick back this weekend man. Hope you and yours have a good one.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 8 2010, 08:35 AM~17427055
> *That sux!  Kick back this weekend man. Hope you and yours have a good one.
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:

http://www.cars-on-line.com/45362.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17427463
> *Whutz good everyone
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Its been quiet in here lately :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 8 2010, 02:44 PM~17428660
> *:wave:
> *


whutz up bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17428800
> *whutz up bro!!!
> *


Not much trying to shake this sickness
How you been Fes?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 8 2010, 04:05 PM~17428977
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

pulled the ford nine out sending it to Black Magic for reinforcement and a new wishbone mount i decided to change it some.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2010, 05:33 PM~17429374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome that fawker :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2010, 05:33 PM~17429374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Lookin good Primo!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 8 2010, 05:40 PM~17429403
> *chrome that fawker :cheesy:
> *


yeah im doing that too while they have it then putting rear discs on it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 8 2010, 07:19 AM~17426820
> *Whats good Colorado....I saw quite a few cruisers last night already...gonna be a crazy weekend!
> *


There was some cruising going down in Pueblo yesterday I was up there in the regal and I had fun :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 07:53 AM~17433264
> *There was some cruising going down in Pueblo yesterday I was up there in the regal and I had fun :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it's nice out today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 01:44 PM~17435113
> *damn it's nice out today
> *


yes it is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435216
> *yes it is
> *


I had to take out the RAGgity Trey :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:04 PM~17435224
> *I had to take out the RAGgity Trey :cheesy:
> *


I'm at work then when I get out I'm gonna take my daughter to a pool party so no rag riding today well maybe one time around the block won't hurt :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:06 PM~17435234
> *I'm at work then when I get out I'm gonna take my daughter to a pool party so no rag riding today well maybe one time around the block won't hurt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:
Nah then that one block turns into a few....then before you know it you are getting low on gas :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:07 PM~17435247
> *:biggrin:
> Nah then that one block turns into a few....then before you know it you are getting low on gas :biggrin:
> *


then I hit the gas station and do it again :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:08 PM~17435256
> *then I hit the gas station and do it again :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir



And I've noticed since having a vert I tend to buy more Red Bulls and chit because dat sun be wearing a mofo out :happysad: (no joto)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:10 PM~17435271
> *Yes sir
> And I've noticed since having a vert I tend to buy more Red Bulls and chit because dat sun be wearing a mofo out :happysad: (no joto)
> *


hell yeah I rode to Pueblo yesterday top down all the way up there, down all day , and down all the way home threw it in the garage and she's still topless


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:11 PM~17435283
> *hell yeah I rode to Pueblo yesterday top down all the way up there, down all day , and down all the way home threw it in the garage and she's still topless
> *


How's she running,you figure out the that lil issue?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:14 PM~17435302
> *How's she running,you figure out the that lil issue?
> *


she's running decent and yes I did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My chit still has a wobble in it.
Imma have to put stocks on it and see if it does it still


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:15 PM~17435308
> *My chit still has a wobble in it.
> Imma have to put stocks on it and see if it does it still
> *


damn that sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:15 PM~17435310
> *damn that sux
> *


Yeah I'm thinking it's minor though
I just had the D's balanced when I put the tires on it
Come to think of it,one of the tires had a plug....wonder if that could be it :dunno:
Chit only starts when I go above like 60


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

A little video from yesterdays hop.Denver Car Club

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840289

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840695

:buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 9 2010, 02:18 PM~17435327
> *A little video from yesterdays hop.Denver Car Club
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840289
> ...


what up Big Mike :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 02:17 PM~17435323
> *Yeah I'm thinking it's minor though
> I just had the D's balanced when I put the tires on it
> Come to think of it,one of the tires had a plug....wonder if that could be it :dunno:
> ...


I doubt a plug would do that but you never know


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Just gettin ready for the day and u bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17435368
> *Just gettin ready for the day and u bro
> *


Just trying to get over a 3 week cold by taking a stroll in this hot ass sun today
Those rides in the vids look like they can get up more than they did,what they really hitting?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2010, 02:23 PM~17435359
> *I doubt a plug would do that but you never know
> *


Yeah me too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 9 2010, 02:18 PM~17435327
> *A little video from yesterdays hop.Denver Car Club
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840289
> ...


  whutz good mike!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Vics met a foo from Ventura County out here today dog,and he's rollin a 67 Rag :0


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Fes, I'm not going to get that green ride, saving up for a ford festiva hopper going to do like 95"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 9 2010, 05:22 PM~17436414
> *What up Fes, I'm not going to get that green ride, saving up for a ford festiva hopper going to do like 95"
> *


For a Ford festiva to do 95" it's gotta do a backflip or some chit :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@May 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17436625
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## LA63 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17436633
> *:wave:
> *



Just hit you up with a pm Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA63_@May 9 2010, 06:00 PM~17436649
> *Just hit you up with a pm Roy
> *


:thumbsup:
Back at ya


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wad up CO any lowriders out there for sale aint shit on craigslist im helpin my uncle look for a ride anything from the 50's-60's lmk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17436424
> *For a Ford festiva to do 95" it's gotta do a backflip or some chit :biggrin:
> *


it would have to bunny hop because bumper to bumper that thing isn't 95"


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 9 2010, 01:18 PM~17435327
> *A little video from yesterdays hop.Denver Car Club
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840289
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

kid frost was at bubba chinos on feds gave a little concert off the hook!he gave DENVER CAR CLUB a lot of love!cool ass dude!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 9 2010, 05:22 PM~17436414
> *What up Fes, I'm not going to get that green ride, saving up for a ford festiva hopper going to do like 95"
> *


 :biggrin: thatz whut im talkin' about!!! hey right after we seen each other they sat us down, so we barely had to wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up colorado!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

damn, got enough people looking at the stick?



> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@May 9 2010, 01:18 PM~17435327
> *A little video from yesterdays hop.Denver Car Club
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=104840289
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 04:22 PM~17436412
> *Hey Vics met a foo from Ventura County out here today dog,and he's rollin a 67 Rag  :0
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT PART OF VENTURA COUNTY HE WAS FROM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Familia!? Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 9 2010, 05:22 PM~17436412
> *Hey Vics met a foo from Ventura County out here today dog,and he's rollin a 67 Rag  :0
> *


is dat the homie wit the "flamingos" old car? white and green one? cuz yeah homie is cool!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

90 degrees yesterday and windy and cloudy today


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 10 2010, 06:36 AM~17441323
> *damn, got enough people looking at the stick?
> *


DENVER, JUST CASUAL and MEMORIES and the ones moving the stick.JUST CASUAL and MEMORIES hosted the show! :dunno: maybe you just want one person moving the stick and getting the measurements. :dunno:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 8 2010, 03:25 PM~17429079
> *:wave:
> *


what up brotha how u been doin


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE ON PUEBLO'S CRAIGSLIST!!!!!!! SEEN IT WITH MY OWN EYES IN PERSON :wow: . WISH I HAD THE CASH!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 10 2010, 01:51 PM~17444192
> *SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE ON PUEBLO'S CRAIGSLIST!!!!!!! SEEN IT WITH MY OWN EYES IN PERSON :wow: . WISH I HAD THE CASH!
> *


not that OG one for 5gs??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

whats up larry i seen u cruzn saturday down here in pueblo goin 4th st the regal was lookn clean homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 10 2010, 03:59 PM~17445174
> *whats up larry i seen u cruzn saturday down here in pueblo goin 4th st the regal was lookn clean homie
> *


Right on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+May 10 2010, 07:57 AM~17441414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

wad up roy


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2010, 01:14 PM~17444357
> *not that OG one for 5gs??
> *



Yeah that was it. Its in really good shape! A/C blows cold, no cracks in the dash, the tops of the door panels and top of rear seat aint faded. Seats still puffy too. Chrome on the bottom of the doors dosen"t have any pits at all it looks like mirror!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 05:03 PM~17445858
> *wad up roy
> *


Nada ....what you up to John?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 09:15 AM~17442355
> *DENVER, JUST CASUAL and MEMORIES and the ones moving the stick.JUST CASUAL and MEMORIES hosted the show! :dunno: maybe you just want one person moving the stick and getting the measurements.  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nada just kickin it. what up buma


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 04:12 PM~17445959
> *nada just kickin it. what up buma
> *


pickn up kids chilln :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 04:03 PM~17445858
> *wad up roy
> *


:wave: x2


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17445963
> *pickn up kids  chilln :biggrin:
> *


baseball?or your own


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 10 2010, 04:18 PM~17446026
> *baseball?or your own
> *


 no baseball i only do football .. just pickn up lil buma from my sisters house ....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2010, 05:14 PM~17445986
> *:wave: x2
> *


:wave:
How goes it in D-town Big Buma?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17446089
> *:wave:
> How goes it in D-town Big Buma?
> *


GOOD GOOD ITS WINDY TODAY THOUGHT I WAS IN SPRINGS AGAIN.. LOL I C MORE WORK ON THE RAG CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2010, 05:31 PM~17446175
> *GOOD GOOD  ITS WINDY TODAY THOUGHT I WAS IN SPRINGS AGAIN.. LOL I C MORE WORK ON THE  RAG CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it was windy here too, I am just hoping of getting the rag rollin right so I can stroll up there :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17448899
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 09:37 PM~17448916
> *What up Chuck :wave:
> *



JUST COOKIN SOME ASADA ON THE GRILL AND YOU *RO*Y


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2010, 10:08 PM~17449320
> *JUST COOKIN SOME ASADA ON  THE GRILL AND YOU ROY
> *


Same dog just some asada y cervesa :biggrin: 
watching the Lakers game


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17449428
> *Same dog just some asada y cervesa  :biggrin:
> watching the Lakers game
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17449428
> *Same dog just some asada y cervesa  :biggrin:
> watching the Lakers game
> *


must be nice to afford that stuff I've been eating ramen noodles for 10 yrs already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17449571
> *must be nice to afford that stuff I've been eating ramen noodles for 10 yrs already
> *


Dog you just gotta do it ....sunny windy,raining,snow.....don't matter as long as you got a lil flow :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh JR ....Nice ass jersey BTW :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, CRAZYHOGG

:wave:


What up JD?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good co...

wanna give some love out to the clubs and solos riders that showed at the shotgun show.. was a good time packed that lot... cant wait till the next shows.. thanks again for all you that came out...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17450226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride looks sick homie...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 10 2010, 11:51 PM~17450376
> *ride looks sick homie...
> *


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 10:36 PM~17449616
> *Oh JR ....Nice ass jersey BTW :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 04:26 PM~17445403
> *I thunk where you are from....Newberry Parque right?
> :biggrin:
> Nah I dunno dog he is an older vato though,he just got outta the pinta after 15 years,his name is Richard
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody need one single 13x7 72 spoke roadstar? Brand new, never mounted


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 03:26 PM~17445403
> *I thunk where you are from....Newberry Parque right?
> :biggrin:
> Nah I dunno dog he is an older vato though,he just got outta the pinta after 15 years,his name is Richard
> ...


ORALE I'AM SURE I'LL RUN INTO HIM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this










to this,I rhino lined the trunk and all


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 12:41 PM~17454552
> *a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 11:41 AM~17454552
> *a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this
> 
> 
> ...


clean install i like the rhino line i might have to do that to mine.. looks good


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what' s up co :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 10 2010, 03:03 PM~17445200
> *Right on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 12:41 PM~17454552
> *a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Larry you are one talented MOFO :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 11:41 AM~17454552
> *a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! Clean and simple! I Like the Rhino line! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+May 11 2010, 01:09 PM~17454861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx I appreciate that coming from a guy who knows his way around some hydros


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17449847
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, CRAZYHOGG
> 
> ...


Chillin, Whats up ROY!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRAZYHOGG_@May 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17460000
> *Chillin, Whats up ROY!
> *


Not much bro just staying busy working :happysad: 

Enjoying life....you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 11 2010, 09:29 PM~17460377
> *Not much bro just staying busy working :happysad:
> 
> Enjoying life....you?
> *


Good choice of words Roy because we have alot to be thankful for and alot of people get hung up on complaining when it can be a hell of alot worse


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 09:41 PM~17460564
> *Good choice of words Roy because we have alot to be thankful for and alot of people get hung up on complaining when it can be a hell of alot worse
> *


Yeah bro I have been really thankful for everything I have lately and just getting by is a blessing in itself.
:biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn this conversation s getting deep. But yes I'm greatful for all that I have as well. May not be much but hey I have my family and good health and that's all I need


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck this I"m gonna break dance now :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 09:58 PM~17460743
> *fuck this I"m gonna break dance now :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17460743
> *fuck this I"m gonna break dance now :cheesy:
> *


Let's see it then. Take me way back to my high school and middle school days again Larry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17460878
> *Let's see it then.  Take me way back to my high school and middle school days again Larry.
> *


ol skoo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice install btw Mexican Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm the guy in the yellow dog suit :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17460961
> *Nice install btw Mexican Larry :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro the pics do it no justice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17460970
> *I'm the guy in the yellow dog suit :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17461011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I LOL'D too :biggrin: especially when he tippy toed towards that dude in the begining


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is me again in a different costume I'm the blue one with the white jersey


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Larry did Chris take that pic of you in the regal you posted earlier?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461168
> *Hey Larry did Chris take that pic of you in the regal you posted earlier?
> *


Yes how did you guess?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

happy snow night gentlemen. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17461243
> *happy snow night gentlemen.  :biggrin:
> *


is it snowing over there?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 09:31 PM~17461182
> *Yes how did you guess?
> *


Cuz I noticed that the pic was taken in front of where he works :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah little snow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+May 11 2010, 10:38 PM~17461260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sux I know it won't stick but it still sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jeff :wave:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 11 2010, 09:40 PM~17461302
> *What up Jeff :wave:
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK HOW ABOUT YOU BRO


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17461269
> *yeah little snow
> *


Shit its been snowing all day here. Its a wet heavy snow too :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 11 2010, 10:43 PM~17461340
> *Shit its been snowing all day here.  Its a wet heavy snow too :thumbsdown:
> *


you better put some chains on your regal so you can cruise :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

what's up JR


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

sorry i havent updated all the questions on the car show on the 5th but, we are having all the basic catagories, yes we are having bike catagories, models, most people in a club, hotrods, rice burners, donks, motercycles, etc.... no i dont think we will have a hop unles someone wants to sponser one and do the trophies

we will be raffeling alot of prizes such as a free paint job, murals, gift certifactes.etc...

car toys will have a stereo comp

yes we are flying in prancer from vh1s flavor of love and i love money, and dj ktone

we have reserved the afterparty at sodo and haveing prancer and a few others there later that night....

i did hear which i am not aloud to reveal that some dudes are bringing some of there cars down from denver... ( all i can say is guys that play basketball from denver)

im sure there is more im leaving out but il update when i can


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 09:44 PM~17461352
> *you better put some chains on your regal so you can cruise :biggrin:
> *


No shit huh :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds cool mac I'd like to win that free paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

posting for a homie.... 78 caddy... runs great... custom paint, water drop patterns, custom exhaust, custom interior, 72 spoke with maroon anadized dish, new tires, all glass great, all chrome great, chain steering wheel, etc......

looking for trades or best cash offer
post up pics and offers.... we can work out shipping for the right deal


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17461243
> *happy snow night gentlemen.  :biggrin:
> *


whats good big john..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 10:06 PM~17461617
> *Sounds cool mac I'd like to win that free paint job :biggrin:
> *


and id like to be painting one of your rides and not some dumb donk, but i gotta paint whatever is in my face


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 10:06 PM~17461617
> *Sounds cool mac I'd like to win that free paint job :biggrin:
> *


You and me both. I'd like to get my Regal repainted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 11:15 PM~17461736
> *and id like to be painting one of your rides and not some dumb donk, but i gotta paint whatever is in my face
> *


yup you gotta make that scratch bro.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

got most of the wiring done and interior wired up, airbags installed, and installing front clip on my 64, and got new center gold daytons... startn to come 2gether


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually id like to get some pinstripping done. Not that fake ass tape shit tho. I want actual paint


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17461790
> *got most of the wiring done and interior wired up, airbags installed, and installing front clip on my 64, and got new center gold daytons...  startn to come 2gether
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the finished product Mac. Looks like a good project :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 11 2010, 10:37 PM~17461954
> *Can't wait to see the finished product Mac.  Looks like a good project :thumbsup:
> *


x2,, thanks bro


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17461478
> *sorry i havent updated all the questions on the car show on the 5th but, we are having all the basic catagories, yes we are having bike catagories, models, most people in a club, hotrods, rice burners, donks, motercycles, etc.... no i dont think we will have a hop unles someone wants to sponser one and do the trophies
> 
> we will be raffeling alot of prizes such as a free paint job, murals, gift certifactes.etc...
> ...



pre register at our shop and save a few $


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!! da '64 is coming along nice mac... wouldnt expect anything else though!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 09:28 PM~17461144
> *Here is me again in a different costume I'm the blue one with the white jersey
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 11 2010, 10:14 PM~17461722
> *whats good big john..
> *


nada my brotha chris and you my homie :nicoderm:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up fes :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 12 2010, 09:20 AM~17464333
> *what up fes :biggrin:
> *


whut up brotha!!! whut u up to?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 12 2010, 09:13 AM~17464800
> *whut up brotha!!! whut u up to?
> *


chillin


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up mike


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST PASSIN THRU !!


Q-VO :thumbsup:

ART LOKS


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 12 2010, 07:37 AM~17463977
> *pre register at our shop and save a few $
> *


wher is your shop at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

saved from page 2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17468402
> *WINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO COLORADO
> *


*SEE YOU FULLTIMERS NEXT MONTH PERRITO.....GOODTIMES COLORADO RELOADING....PURO PARTY BIG DOG..I HOPE YOU HAVE ENOUGH ROOM FOR ALL OF US........GT 100!!!*  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 12 2010, 07:39 AM~17463997
> *Whutz good co!!! da '64 is coming along nice mac... wouldnt expect anything else though!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 12 2010, 11:26 AM~17466037
> *wher is your shop at?
> *


hanCOCK and durango...... (2550 durango dr) hit me up if you need directions 719-659-8151


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anybody have the number to the president of Rollin Deep car club in Alamosa? Need some info on the father's day show. Thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 11:12 PM~17461701
> *posting for a homie.... 78 caddy... runs great... custom paint, water drop patterns, custom exhaust, custom interior, 72 spoke with maroon anadized dish, new tires, all glass great, all chrome great, chain steering wheel, etc......
> 
> looking for trades or best cash offer
> ...



Trade the cutty for it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

IS THERE ANYBODY FROM AROUND HERE GOIN ???????????????


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17471946
> *Trade the cutty for it
> *


pic


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471941
> *Does anybody have the number to the president of Rollin Deep car club in Alamosa? Need some info on the father's day show. Thanks
> *


one of my homies in alamosa that has a custom paint and body shop would know... his name is johnny and his # is 719-298-1564


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471946
> *Trade the cutty for it
> *


suup brotha....send some pics and details on your ride and il show my homie


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

sup colorado.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

44INCH MOON ROOF COMPLETE WITH SWITCH BLACK 
390 SHIPPED U.S. ONLY LOCATED IN OGDEN,UTAH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 13 2010, 08:05 AM~17475552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fucken snow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 13 2010, 09:38 AM~17476408
> *fucken snow
> *


no snow yet


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 12:42 AM~17476454
> *no snow yet
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 13 2010, 08:42 AM~17476454
> *no snow yet
> *


Its snowing down here :0


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 14 2010, 12:45 AM~17476480
> *Its snowing down here  :0
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 11 2010, 11:12 PM~17461701
> *posting for a homie.... 78 caddy... runs great... custom paint, water drop patterns, custom exhaust, custom interior, 72 spoke with maroon anadized dish, new tires, all glass great, all chrome great, chain steering wheel, etc......
> 
> looking for trades or best cash offer
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNEXPECTED2_@May 13 2010, 03:27 AM~17474936
> *sup colorado.....
> *


go to sleep..... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471946
> *Trade the cutty for it
> *


lets c interior


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up homies,its been awhile. :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up roy? I called you a couple of times, but no answer.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

87 Cutlass 
Newer Rebuilt 305 with 30k miles on it
2 pumps
6 batteries
15 inch subs are no longer in there. Custom box is where the back seat used to be. Still has the Kenwood deck and 4 6x9s in the box. 
Clean CO Title

Just looking for something with a back seat so I can take my family crusing with me


I will take some updated pics of interior this weekend


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2010, 07:02 PM~17482664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a monte with a back seat :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@May 12 2010, 05:47 PM~17469805
> *SEE YOU FULLTIMERS NEXT MONTH PERRITO.....GOODTIMES COLORADO RELOADING....PURO PARTY BIG DOG..I HOPE YOU HAVE ENOUGH ROOM FOR ALL OF US........GT 100!!!   :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


WE SURE DO PERRO IF NOT I'LL SIGN OUT A GP MEDIUM :biggrin: LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2010, 08:02 PM~17482664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17473318
> *one of my homies in alamosa that has a custom paint and body shop would know... his name is johnny and his # is 719-298-1564
> *


Right on! I'll hit him up. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Chris!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2010, 08:02 PM~17482664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remove that box and install a backseat again


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 14 2010, 03:19 AM~17486693
> *
> *





:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2010, 12:23 AM~17485785
> *remove that box and install a backseat again
> *



Ive thought about it but the box is way too intricate to remove and find a new seat along with the rear deck. Its been foamed, drilled to the body, just rather not deal with it. Plus, if I do keep it, eventually I will throw a system in there
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 07:22 AM~17487910
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


whats good fes...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 08:22 AM~17487910
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*


Que pajo bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 14 2010, 08:46 AM~17488069
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> Que pajo bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Trabajando papa and a lil under the weather...how are you?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2010, 08:58 AM~17488187
> *Trabajando papa and a lil under the weather...how are you?
> *



That sucks Homie!!!! Hope you feel better :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Memories Chris and Izzy!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 10:34 AM~17489156
> *Whut up Memories Chris and Izzy!!!
> *



What up!!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 14 2010, 10:33 AM~17489146
> *That sucks Homie!!!! Hope you feel better :happysad:
> *



Thanks primo! How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2010, 11:40 AM~17489749
> *Thanks primo! How are things in your neck of the woods?
> *



Weather's shitty and works slow!!!! Makes for a boring day. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 14 2010, 12:01 PM~17489887
> *Weather's shitty and works slow!!!! Makes for a boring day. :happysad:
> *



Thanks for the pick me up by the way!! no joto


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2010, 12:15 PM~17489995
> *Thanks for the pick me up by the way!! no joto
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz been dead in here???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 01:08 PM~17490517
> *Itz been dead in here???
> *



:yessad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 14 2010, 12:18 PM~17490611
> *:yessad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 14 2010, 01:45 PM~17491390
> *:wave:
> *


john hit me up when you get a chance wanna see if your guys wanna help a guy out with a quince he needs 6 or more cars to take the party to church and to the party


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2010, 11:41 AM~17454552
> *a little street setup I'm doing for my cuz it went from this
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 07:17 PM~17493648
> *whats up colorado
> *


whut up Dominic!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 06:25 PM~17493714
> *whut up Dominic!!!
> *


whats up fes, how u been homie


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 06:17 PM~17493648
> *whats up colorado
> *


What's up dom. What's good homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 07:29 PM~17493733
> *whats up fes, how u been homie
> *


working on the lo's homie, how u been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 07:58 PM~17493927
> *working on the lo's homie, how u been?
> *


bout time ya got that bish fixed :biggrin: 
What up Big Fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 14 2010, 06:40 PM~17493824
> *What's up dom.  What's good homie  :biggrin:
> *


enjoying this lovely weather, just working on the rides homie, what you up to


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 06:58 PM~17493927
> *working on the lo's homie, how u been?
> *


aaww you know were still pushin, it seems like i have more time than money, but things are coming along


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 14 2010, 08:16 PM~17494051
> *bout time ya got that bish fixed  :biggrin:
> What up Big Fes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: whutz good homie!!! tryin' to get the cars right...


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 07:29 PM~17494172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: whutz good homie!!! tryin' to get the cars right...
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17494172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: whutz good homie!!! tryin' to get the cars right...
> *


Same ol chit dog.Still sick,and working weekends :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 08:22 PM~17494104
> *aaww you know were still pushin, it seems like i have more time than money, but things are coming along
> *


  datz whut it alwayz feel like, dont it!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 14 2010, 07:34 PM~17494216
> *Same ol chit dog.Still sick,and working weekends :happysad:
> *


i know what you mean about working weekends, but its good to have a job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 08:37 PM~17494240
> *i know what you mean about working weekends, but its good to have a job
> *


Yeah I'm thankful for the work :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 14 2010, 08:34 PM~17494216
> *Same ol chit dog.Still sick,and working weekends :happysad:
> *


damn u still sick???


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17494284
> *damn u still sick???
> *


Yeah this damn up and down weather don't help


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17494367
> *Yeah this damn up and down weather don't help
> *


yeah ur right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

who BE drinkn IN here 2NITRE?
:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 14 2010, 10:19 PM~17495082
> *who BE drinkn IN  here 2NITRE?
> :drama:
> *


:wave:
I be drinking.....and still gotta go in tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 14 2010, 09:19 PM~17495082
> *who BE drinkn IN  here 2NITRE?
> :drama:
> *


Looks like you are :biggrin: 
I was actually thinking about picking up some coronas but I gotta pick the ol lady up from work in a few more hours


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 14 2010, 09:32 PM~17495181
> *Looks like you are :biggrin:
> I was actually thinking about picking up some coronas but I gotta pick the ol lady up from work in a few more hours
> *


nice..


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2010, 11:22 PM~17495537
> *
> *


:wave:
What up Big Socios


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 14 2010, 07:09 PM~17493581
> * nice
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup yall :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whens this shitty weather gonna stop ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 08:32 AM~17497186
> * Whens this shitty weather gonna stop ?
> *


NEVER. WE GONNA HAVE LIKE 10 MONTHS OF WINTER.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats going on chuck ? :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 15 2010, 09:38 AM~17497423
> *whats going on chuck ?  :wave:
> *


NADA, JUST GETTING READY TO DO SOME SIDE JOBS THIS MORNING. I WILL BE MOVING INTO A HOUSE IN TWO WEEKS, JUST GETTING READY FOR THAT.
I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY, BUT IT WENT STRAIGHT TO YOUR VOICEMAIL.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 15 2010, 08:40 AM~17497440
> *NADA, JUST GETTING READY TO DO SOME SIDE JOBS THIS MORNING. I WILL BE MOVING INTO A HOUSE IN TWO WEEKS, JUST GETTING READY FOR THAT.
> I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY, BUT IT WENT STRAIGHT TO YOUR VOICEMAIL.
> *


thats cool you are getting a house i must have had my phone turned off .


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 15 2010, 08:37 AM~17497417
> *NEVER. WE GONNA HAVE LIKE 10 MONTHS OF WINTER.
> *


 :roflmao: 

How have you been primo?!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 15 2010, 09:42 AM~17497451
> *thats cool you are getting a house i must have had my phone turned off .
> *


YES, I CAN'T WAIT TO MOVE BUT I HATE MOVING. I WILL ENJOY THE EXTRA ROOM.
I MAY HAVE SCORED A SHEET OF CHEAP MDF FOR YOUR BOX. I WILL PROBALLY BUILD AFTER I MOVE AND HAVE IT READY. :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 09:43 AM~17497463
> *:roflmao:
> 
> How have you been primo?!
> *


I AM GOOD JUST SUPER BUSY WITH EVERYTHING AND NO EXTRA CASH FOR SHOW AND SHINE STUFF, SO I HAVE BEEN MISSING EVERYTHING. I HAD TO BUY FOUR NEW TIRES FOR THE REGAL THAT WAS $200 I DIDN'T HAVE TO SPEND. I WAS ON FED'S LAST SATURDAY AND SAW ALOT OF LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up LIL Fam :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

that sucks are you going to get the regal out htere with the other cars now. did you get you hydraulics working good ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 15 2010, 08:48 AM~17497506
> *I AM GOOD JUST SUPER BUSY WITH EVERYTHING AND NO EXTRA CASH FOR SHOW AND SHINE STUFF, SO I HAVE BEEN MISSING EVERYTHING. I HAD TO BUY FOUR NEW TIRES FOR THE REGAL THAT WAS $200 I DIDN'T HAVE TO SPEND. I WAS ON FED'S LAST SATURDAY AND SAW ALOT OF LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> *



Call me up next time you hit up Feds...I will roll with you!! :biggrin: 

Yea...sux being broke tho....im still trying to catch up between not getting paid for 1 month and legal fees from a custody battle.... :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 15 2010, 08:52 AM~17497537
> *What up LIL Fam :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 09:04 AM~17497609
> *:wave:
> *



What up Homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 15 2010, 09:12 AM~17497656
> *Whut up everyone!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 15 2010, 09:08 AM~17497628
> *What up Homie!!!
> *



Working papo...how have you been ? Hows the ride ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17497986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

CLEAN


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17497986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17497693
> *Working papo...how have you been ? Hows the ride  ?
> *



Same here too!!! I don't get off till 5p.m(no ****)


Rides still there...ain't done much to it yet this year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 15 2010, 11:07 AM~17498230
> *Same here too!!! I don't get off till 5p.m(no ****)
> Rides still there...ain't done much to it yet this year
> *



That sux man...yea...the Impala has been at a stand still too. Had to invest money from that for more custody fees for my gringito and getting the cutty running


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 10:20 AM~17498014
> *:wow:
> 
> CLEAN
> *


I waxed it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 12:45 PM~17498611
> *I waxed it :biggrin:
> *



:wow: The car...right?!?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 11:45 AM~17498611
> *I waxed it :biggrin:
> *


at work?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17497986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1742253288.html


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 15 2010, 05:35 PM~17500322
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1742253288.html
> *


there is no title to it and his last post said that it hasnt ran since 2003. it was his uncle's car that past away (according to his last criagslist add)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17500728
> *there is no title to it and his last post said that it hasnt ran since 2003. it was his uncle's car that past away (according to his last criagslist add)
> *


figures :happysad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up colorado :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17468402
> *WINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO COLORADO
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN PERRITO, ITS ALMOST THAT TIME HOMEBOY......GT* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+May 15 2010, 01:06 PM~17498711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 15 2010, 05:02 PM~17499902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the knockoffs you have on it now but thats just my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2010, 07:48 AM~17504409
> *I like the knockoffs you have on it now but thats just my opinion
> *


Thank you sir
I been looking for these mofos for years though
:biggrin: 
Maybe I'll keep both sets :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:18 AM~17504496
> *Thank you sir
> I been looking for these mofos for years though
> :biggrin:
> ...


BALLER! :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2010, 07:48 AM~17504409
> *I like the knockoffs you have on it now but thats just my opinion
> *


im'ma have to agree w/ larry on this one, but like he said just my opinion also!!! ur car, ur decision!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 16 2010, 08:33 AM~17504552
> *BALLER! :wow:
> *


I need to get this trunk done Chucks :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 16 2010, 08:48 AM~17504622
> *im'ma have to agree w/ larry on this one, but like he said just my opinion also!!! ur car, ur decision!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:04 AM~17504687
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 10:01 AM~17504675
> *I need to get this trunk done Chucks :yes:
> *


Can't do shit, if you don't answer your phone. :uh: 
I am ready, But i am packing all of my shit ( no ****) for the move on the first of the month, got to get that house. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17504957
> *Can't do shit, if you don't answer your phone. :uh:
> I am ready, But i am packing all of my shit ( no ****) for the move on the first of the month, got to get that house. :biggrin:
> *


How about weekend after next...Hopefully I don't have to work then :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 08:18 AM~17504496
> *Thank you sir
> I been looking for these mofos for years though
> :biggrin:
> ...


man you dont know what to spend your money on youve had like four sets of knock offs in a year . will these make you shaking problem on your car better. get that figured out bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2010, 10:10 AM~17505030
> *man you dont know what to spend your money on youve had like four sets of knock offs in a year . will these make you shaking problem on your car better. get that figured out bro.
> *


 bent axle :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17505074
> *bent axle :angry:
> *


what do you mean bent axle ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2010, 10:23 AM~17505116
> *what do you mean bent axle ?
> *


I'm just bullshitin :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

maybe your drive train isnt straight causing the driveline to be in a bind wich makes it shake at higher speeds. or a motor mount is broke


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2010, 10:28 AM~17505151
> *maybe your drive train isnt straight causing the driveline to be in a bind wich makes it shake at higher speeds. or a motor mount is broke
> *


I just had my driveline redone and balanced
I think I am just over cautious
Guess I'll have to take it out again today for a few hours and see :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

if the drive line is balanced it still doesnt mean your engine could be sitting sideways because of a broke motormount causing the driveline to be in a bind somewhat making it shake at higher speeds. check your tranny mount too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2010, 10:34 AM~17505192
> *if the drive line is balanced it still doesnt mean your engine could be sitting sideways because of a broke motormount causing the driveline to be in a bind somewhat making it shake at higher speeds. check your tranny mount too
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2010, 10:34 AM~17505192
> *if the drive line is balanced it still doesnt mean your engine could be sitting sideways because of a broke motormount causing the driveline to be in a bind somewhat making it shake at higher speeds. check your tranny mount too
> *


could be the case because that shit was hard as hell to get in :yessad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 16 2010, 11:16 AM~17505503
> *:wave:
> *


What up Chapo


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:46 AM~17505286
> *could be the case because that shit was hard as hell to get in :yessad:
> *


 I think is your radiator cap or your windshield washer fluid. who knows :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 15 2010, 04:02 PM~17499902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what r u gonna do with ur old ones roy :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2010, 08:04 AM~17497609
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats new big homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@May 16 2010, 12:14 PM~17506178
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up john :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 16 2010, 01:15 PM~17506189
> *what r u gonna do with ur old ones roy  :biggrin:
> *


I seen he had them advertised for sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2010, 01:31 PM~17506308
> *I seen he had them advertised for sale
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was a nice day today for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 10:18 AM~17505513
> *What up Chapo
> *


what up roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17509182
> *what up roy :biggrin:
> *


Not much bro just relaxin after driving all day,you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's those things
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...category=140720


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 16 2010, 11:56 AM~17505733
> *I think is your radiator cap or your windshield washer fluid. who knows :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


That just might be it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

after driving it today it might be coming from the front


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a shock that came loose I think that is what it is


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17509222
> *Here's those things
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...category=140720
> *


damn that sold kinda cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 16 2010, 08:51 PM~17509353
> *damn that sold kinda cheap
> *


yeah :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 16 2010, 03:09 PM~17506882
> *:dunno:
> *


Didn't you put in this topic that you paid like 275 for them and you'd sell them for 200 or was I dreaming?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 14 2010, 07:19 PM~17494074
> *enjoying this lovely weather, just working on the rides homie, what you up to
> *


been busy with work not to much time to much more... you missed out on a good bbq park was packed homie


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@May 16 2010, 05:14 AM~17504183
> *WHATS CRACKEN PERRITO, ITS ALMOST THAT TIME HOMEBOY......GT :biggrin:
> *


*I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS * I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2010, 09:15 AM~17497986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LARRY YOU MUST NOT BE A BUSY MAN AT WORK :biggrin: TAKING YOUR PICS OF YOUR CAR AT WORK THATS ONE SICK MOFO RIGHT THERE LOVING THAT DROP TOP :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 01:58 AM~17512376
> *DAMN LARRY YOU MUST NOT BE A BUSY MAN AT WORK :biggrin:  TAKING YOUR PICS OF YOUR CAR AT WORK THATS ONE SICK MOFO RIGHT THERE LOVING THAT DROP TOP :wow:
> *


I'm always busy playboii :biggrin: Glad to hear your back home bro.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 03:50 AM~17512587
> *I'm always busy playboii :biggrin: Glad to hear your back home bro.
> *


X2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 06:25 AM~17512871
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome back Mr. Wrinkles


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 17 2010, 07:29 AM~17513363
> *Welcome back Mr. Wrinkles
> *


THANKS CHRIS WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER SOMETIME


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL WHO WELCOME ME BACK HOPEFULLY WE GET TO KICK IT AND DRINK SOME COLD ONES :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17514875
> *Whutz good colorado!!!
> *


WUS SUP FES CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:20 PM~17515644
> *WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL WHO WELCOME ME BACK HOPEFULLY WE GET TO KICK IT AND DRINK SOME COLD ONES  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
I don't drink anymore


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 12:54 PM~17515947
> *:happysad:
> I don't drink anymore
> *


liar :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17515651
> *WUS SUP FES CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 11:54 AM~17515947
> *:happysad:
> I don't drink anymore
> *


does a bear shit in the woods and wipe his ass with a white rabbit


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up do colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


Welcome Back Wrinkles


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


Welcome back Wrinkles!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 17 2010, 05:41 PM~17518867
> *Welcome back Wrinkles!
> *


What up Marcos ,how goes tha new yob homie?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 05:37 PM~17519447
> *What up Marcos ,how goes tha new yob homie?
> *


Sup Roy :biggrin: Got called back from my old job been workin steady so far,hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 17 2010, 06:46 PM~17519537
> *Sup Roy :biggrin: Got called back from my old job been workin steady so far,hopefully it stays that way.
> *


That's really great to hear bRO :thumbsup:
I'm happy for you dog


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 01:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


right on bro i bet youre already drinking beer huh ?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 06:01 PM~17519687
> *That's really great to hear bRO :thumbsup:
> I'm happy for you dog
> *


Thanks Roy!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 16 2010, 11:08 PM~17511745
> *been busy with work not to much time to much more... you missed out on a good bbq park was packed homie
> *


dam wished i was there, it was my daughters b-day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 06:58 PM~17520311
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  Miss that fucker!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17520390
> * Miss that fucker!
> *


I hear ya I still wish I had a show/street car


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17520540
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


Whats up Chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 07:58 PM~17520311
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17520540
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up ChrisLaden


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 07:58 PM~17520311
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 08:08 PM~17521312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: HOW BOUT DEM LAKERS :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 17 2010, 06:03 PM~17519720
> *right on bro i bet youre already drinking beer huh ?
> *


HAVEN'T GOT DRUNK YET HAD ONE TODAY AND A MIX DRINK THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 09:50 PM~17521969
> *:yes:  :yes: HOW BOUT DEM LAKERS  :thumbsup:
> *


They spanked that ass!!!!
Hopefully it's LA Y Boston in the Finals and we get our payback :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17522014
> *They spanked that ass!!!!
> Hopefully it's LA Y Boston in the Finals and we get our payback :biggrin:
> *


YEA KINDA WANNA TO SEE LAKERS AND CLEVELAND


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN HOWS THA CUTTY COMING ALONG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 09:53 PM~17522029
> *YEA KINDA WANNA TO SEE LAKERS AND CLEVELAND
> *


Cleveland is out of it dog :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 09:54 PM~17522035
> *WUS SUP IVAN HOWS THA CUTTY COMING ALONG
> *


IMMA BUY IT NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

RAG3ROY, fesboogie, WRINKLES :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17522193
> *RAG3ROY, fesboogie, WRINKLES  :wave:
> *


:wave:


What up My Club bROthas

:yes:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 09:06 PM~17522217
> *:wave:
> What up My Club bROthas
> 
> ...


 what up roy :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2010, 09:22 PM~17522371
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

finished my first kandi job 2 day what u guys think


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 17 2010, 10:19 PM~17522328
> *Just wanted to let everyone know im coming out the closet thanks for ur support if u dont like it lick my ass fawkers
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this guy is ALL ****!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 10:31 PM~17522537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17522574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talkn bout :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17522537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 17 2010, 09:56 PM~17522068
> *IMMA BUY IT NEXT YEAR :cheesy:
> *


I'm not selling it Ivan sold it to me so I can finish it :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 10:44 PM~17522664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta do tha 65 next homie :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin for a car hauler trailer. At least 16' long. Anybody got one for sale?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17522537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Like the patterns! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17522193
> *RAG3ROY, fesboogie, WRINKLES  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP PAULITO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2010, 06:01 AM~17525088
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up chuck


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

goodmorning CO


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 16 2010, 11:08 PM~17511745
> *been busy with work not to much time to much more... you missed out on a good bbq park was packed homie
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 18 2010, 04:34 AM~17524835
> *:wave: WUS SUP PAULITO
> *


What's going on Wrinkles, welcome back let me know when you're ready to cruise. after spending time with the family.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

morning co :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good peeps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whutz up Colorado :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 18 2010, 09:08 AM~17526003
> *wuz good peeps :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Tyrone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 18 2010, 07:17 AM~17525574
> *What's going on Wrinkles, welcome back let me know when you're ready to cruise. after spending time with the family.
> *


  WILL DO


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 18 2010, 10:21 AM~17526725
> * WILL DO
> *



:wave: 


What up Homie!!! Glad you're back Home safe


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 18 2010, 10:41 AM~17526889
> *:thumbsup:
> *



What up!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 18 2010, 06:45 AM~17525300
> *Whut up CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 18 2010, 11:12 AM~17527180
> *:wave:
> *


whutz goin on buma! whut u been up to?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+May 17 2010, 07:17 PM~17520551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how you been Roy? and if you seen me right now the name really fits me :happysad:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17522731
> *I'm not selling it Ivan sold it to me so I can finish it :cheesy:
> *


your going to need a little extra money to finish it so I'll take that Regal off your hands for you :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 10:31 PM~17522537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up fes,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17528623
> *whats up fes,
> *


whutz good dom! how are things up north?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 18 2010, 07:21 AM~17525179
> *:wave:  what up chuck
> *



just got home fROm work and you? were you on prarie early this mornin bRO


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*Man! This is the official West vs. Midwest 2 topic! Its is going down Sunday June 20st 2010 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! I will be doing a road trip from Roswell,NM to Tulsa,OK Saturday June 19th from the Roswell super show! Yes i will be driving so anyone and everyone that say they are real kings of the streets prove it by getting on the street with me! i will be giving away a Adex Dump the the person that does the most on this road trip that includes what you do at the shows! We are setting the standard for lowriding while supporting each other! So come out have a great time and do something that actors will never do, Make history! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please AGAIN if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know! Last year was a real good turn out the west came out and won 3 classes and the midwest won 1 Class The radical class! So this year will be even bigger and better Calling on all West Coast and Midwest factors to come out and rep for your side like you all did last year!!!! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side prove why they are the best!!!!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe there is a car show this saturday in Pueblo by the little ceasars up on prarie right accross the street from the fair grounds.. The entry fee was not too expensive I was just throwing this out there in case some of you peeps from around the way want to go and support them.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado time to make the ride bling! bling! :naughty:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2010, 01:12 PM~17529137
> *just got home fROm work and you? were you on prarie early this mornin bRO
> *


ku ku how have u been bro? and :yes: that was me


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 18 2010, 09:21 AM~17526725
> * WILL DO
> *


what up wrinkles glad u made it home safe brotha i still got them wheels 4sale i lowered the price on them if ur still interested hit me up


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekojT1xRjB4...player_embedded

cla meeting and the CLLA picnic... it was a good day .. cant wait till the next one..


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 18 2010, 09:25 AM~17526140
> *What up Tyrone!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn izzy but me on blast wit the full name wow lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 09:54 PM~17522035
> *WUS SUP IVAN HOWS THA CUTTY COMING ALONG
> *


havent done anything to it really :dunno:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17520412
> *I hear ya I still wish I had a show/street car
> *


Your Elco was/is the shit! So is your rag Regal :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


WELCOME BACK GOOD TIMER


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17532470
> *Your Elco was/is the shit! So is your  rag Regal :biggrin:
> *


The regal needs tons of work in my eyes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wake up colorado :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2010, 12:19 AM~17536616
> *wake up colorado :biggrin:
> *


I'm awake :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2010, 01:10 AM~17537038
> *I'm awake :biggrin:
> *



are you workin nights again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2010, 01:15 AM~17537062
> *are you workin nights again
> *


yeah working on this budlight tonight :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2010, 01:35 AM~17537180
> *yeah working on this budlight tonight :cheesy:
> *



doesnt sound fun i dont like beer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 19 2010, 01:38 AM~17537198
> *doesnt sound fun i dont like beer :biggrin:
> *


what you drink the hard shit??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what happened chuck did you go me me???????????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 18 2010, 06:15 PM~17532513
> *WELCOME BACK GOOD TIMER
> *


THANKS CHUCH FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *84ImpalaFinishaDream*


:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+May 17 2010, 09:08 PM~17521312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2010, 02:17 AM~17537351
> *what happened chuck did you go me me???????????????
> *



i tried to , i had to be up early


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 19 2010, 01:59 AM~17537504
> *THANKS CHUCH FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK :biggrin:
> *


Welcome back goodtimer....


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado :420:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 19 2010, 03:53 PM~17543116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

FYI We goin cruising saturday... meeting up at 11:30am at da krispy kreme parking lot across from IHOP and cruising till whenever...


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK BOUT MY NEW 83 MONTE WITH T-TOPS? PLAY TIME$ OVER


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

the group pic from the cla meeting and the CLLA picnic..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17543625
> *FYI We goin cruising saturday... meeting up at 11:30am at da krispy kreme parking lot across from IHOP and cruising till whenever...
> *


I might make it


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

car shows thisweekend in denver come out check em out.. 

cash hop at showoff show


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :biggrin: Play time$ Over


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17543625
> *FYI We goin cruising saturday... meeting up at 11:30am at da krispy kreme parking lot across from IHOP and cruising till whenever...
> *


ILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

whats up Chris..... nice pic... i will show up next time. hard to go when the car is not done



> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 19 2010, 07:10 PM~17544920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17544920
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed it...was sick as hell....still kinda feeling bad now....see ya this weekend tho


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait till we done wit mijo member PLAY TIME$ OVER


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17546386
> *wait till we done wit mijo member PLAY TIME$ OVER
> *


X2 on that PLAY TIME$ OVER


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 19 2010, 08:35 PM~17546236
> *whats up Chris..... nice pic... i will show up next time. hard to go when the car is not done
> *


What up mike... you don't need your car that's just what shines in the lot... its the people that make it fun ... can't wait to see the ride tho


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2010, 08:46 PM~17546375
> *Sorry I missed it...was sick as hell....still kinda feeling bad now....see ya this weekend tho
> *


Cool hope your feeling better loco this weekend will be off the hook too see you guys out there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO 1_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT GO WRONG WITH T-TOPS AND I LIKE THAT SIDE WINDOW LOOKS LIKE A NICE RIDE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17522537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS WET :thumbsup:


----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@May 19 2010, 08:00 PM~17545796
> *nice ride  :biggrin: Play time$ Over
> *


PLAY TIMES OVER ALL DAY WE DOING IT BIG


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: i will see you this weekend at the shows



> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17546724
> *What up mike... you don't need your car that's just what shines in the lot... its the people that make it fun ...  can't wait to see the ride tho
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17547209
> *:biggrin: i will see you this weekend at the shows
> *


Hell yeah ill be out there..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 19 2010, 08:11 PM~17544932
> *I might make it
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 19 2010, 10:44 PM~17547825
> *
> *


WHAT UP DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up people!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2010, 06:33 AM~17549218
> *Whut up people!!!
> *



You up early!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17544920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

Wish i coulda made it out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 20 2010, 09:06 AM~17549949
> *You up early!!!!! :wave:
> *


i dont sleep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17549949
> *You up early!!!!! :wave:
> *


whats up son :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17550427
> *i dont sleep!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 20 2010, 10:55 AM~17550997
> *whats up son :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17550427
> *i dont sleep!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats how it's done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551189
> *Thats how it's done
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

SAVED FROM PAGE TWO. TTT.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17554842
> *SAVED FROM PAGE TWO. TTT.
> *


saved from the bottom of page 1


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 21 2010, 07:34 AM~17560372
> *TGIF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x1000


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512364
> *I'M BACK........... JUST GOT BACK ON THE 16 SPENDING TIME WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS   I'LL HIT YOU UP PERRO
> *


*WELCOME BACK GTIMER....SEE YOU FULLTIMERS IN ABOUT 30 HOMEBOY....GOODTIMES ... *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 04:27 AM~17559984
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks 4 the kit larry its cleannnn it was ku kickn it with u homie 2 bad u had 2 rol 2 ur jale homie we could slammed a couple dwn :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 21 2010, 11:33 AM~17562269
> *:thumbsup:  thanks 4 the kit larry its cleannnn it was ku kickn it with u homie 2 bad u had 2 rol 2 ur jale homie we could slammed a couple dwn :biggrin:
> *


No shit I would of been down to drink but you know had to work. I didn't even sleep when you left because it was already time to get ready and damn I was tired as fuck last night :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD PERO...RIDE LOOKS FAMILIAR.....* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 10:59 AM~17562454
> *No shit I would of been down to drink but you know had to work. I didn't even sleep when you left because it was already time to get ready and damn I was tired as fuck last night :biggrin:
> *


lol mybad bro u should of told me 2 get the kit and get the fuck out :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17564655
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


That Looks Nice :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17564526
> *lol mybad bro u should of told me 2 get the kit and get the fuck out :biggrin:
> *


awww nawww bro it's cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My cousins regal that I lifted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 05:22 PM~17565319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Got any pics of the set-up?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Cip!


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm out in Colorado spring visiting fam looking for where the low lows roll. Met a couple of real cool cats pushin down academy to the car wash hope to meet more of y'all riders out here.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT from page 2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17565702
> *I'm out in Colorado spring visiting fam looking for where the low lows roll. Met a couple of real cool cats pushin down academy to the car wash hope to meet more of y'all riders out here.
> *


We cruisin tomorrow bro
Get me your number and I'll give you the 411 or pm me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 21 2010, 09:46 PM~17567113
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well gonna wipe off the cobwebs and stroll the rag tomorrow
Glad I aint gotta work and gonna take advantage of it
really wish I could hit up Denver soon :yessad:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up fellas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17567497
> *What up fellas
> *


:wave:
What up ROller?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 21 2010, 10:37 PM~17567537
> *:wave:
> What up ROller?
> *


Chillen bRO. Just been puttin in work on the 49. How you been doin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2010, 10:40 PM~17567556
> *Chillen bRO. Just been puttin in work on the 49. How you been doin?
> *


same bRO just trying to keep up wit you Ballas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 21 2010, 10:46 PM~17567606
> *same bRO just trying to keep up wit you Ballas
> *


Or trying to :happysad:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 21 2010, 10:46 PM~17567606
> *same bRO just trying to keep up wit you Ballas
> *



Shit im tryin ta catch up to you big dawg. Im just a squirrel in this world tryin ta get a nut (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2010, 10:52 PM~17567660
> *Shit im tryin ta catch up to you big dawg. Im just a squirrel in this world tryin ta get a nut (no ****)
> *


You a ROller dog
Shit comes naturally especially from a great leader like Sean in your corner dog
I see nothing but possitive influences on that side already


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 05:19 PM~17565303
> *My cousins regal that I lifted
> 
> 
> ...


looks good larry good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17567848
> *You a ROller dog
> Shit comes naturally especially from a great leader like Sean in your corner dog
> I see nothing but possitive influences on that side already
> *



Thanks homie! Enjoy the cruise for me tomorrow. I cant wait to get out and cruise my own ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2010, 11:23 PM~17567902
> *Thanks homie! Enjoy the cruise for me tomorrow. I cant wait to get out and cruise my own ride.
> *


I got a few vacancies 
let me know if you wanna roll


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17567931
> *I got a few vacancies
> let me know if you wanna roll
> *


Good lookin out! Ill take a rain check. I got a birthday party for my nephew tomorrow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 21 2010, 06:39 PM~17565502
> *Looks good! Got any pics of the set-up?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17565702
> *I'm out in Colorado spring visiting fam looking for where the low lows roll. Met a couple of real cool cats pushin down academy to the car wash hope to meet more of y'all riders out here.
> *


hey whutz good D, dat was me in da blue regal you should come thru today 11:30 by da IHOP by da citadel!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO I'll see some of u guys in traffic today!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2010, 06:45 AM~17569458
> *Whutz good CO I'll see some of u guys in traffic today!!!
> *



Take pics of the cruise papo!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Fess what dogg Hope every one has fun today i wish i could be there. you can cruise any weekend but you only graduate high school once 

some one take pics and post them up for all that cant be there pppplease


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

stay safe out there in them streets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guess I better take advantage while I have the day off :biggrin:
And before I spend the weekend in Cripple Creek ....See everyone there


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks everybody! The pics dont do it justice, But im sure you guys will be seeing it real soon! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Ceez and Jeff, I'll take a gang of pics!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2010, 09:43 AM~17570160
> *Whut up Ceez and Jeff, I'll take a gang of pics!!!
> *



Have fun primo!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 22 2010, 09:37 AM~17570136
> *Thanks everybody! The pics dont do it justice, But im sure you guys will be seeing it real soon! :biggrin:
> *



how soon????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2010, 04:36 AM~17569445
> *hey whutz good D, dat was me in da blue regal you should come thru today 11:30 by da IHOP by da citadel!!!
> *


ok fa sho I will see y'all out there it was cool to meet yall


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cip i mite b hitn u up soon bro i mite got sumthin 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow: :wow: 
b]Man! that's right back again with vol.18 titled Second 2 None, set to be released at the 2010 lowrider Mag car show in San Bernardino,CA June 6th! this one has some crazy hopping and smack talkin and cruisin! cars hitting over 120 inches cars blowing up! the big Arizona vs. Cali hop was one to be at and if you wasn't there you should get this dvd! Big Spike and Rick are non stop in this one from dancing while on the bumper to calling out people left and right! Man did i mention that Todd Broke 4 ribs in this dvd gas hopping? Colorado and Chicago showed big in this one. This video is a Non stop action pack, talkin smack and backing it up all in one! Haha and the new image c.c wing eating contest will bring tears to your eyes! the preview will let you know that there was no playin around! I will be taking pre orders from now until June 1st oh and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers all you have to do is preorder your dvds! Below is a preview of Vol.18 Hope you enjoy![/b]


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 22 2010, 11:52 AM~17570937
> *:wow:  :wow:
> b]Man! that's right back again with vol.18 titled Second 2 None, set to be released at the 2010 lowrider Mag car show in San Bernardino,CA June 6th! this one has some crazy hopping and smack talkin and cruisin! cars hitting over 120 inches cars blowing up! the big Arizona vs. Cali hop was one to be at and if you wasn't there you should get this dvd! Big Spike and Rick are non stop in this one from dancing while on the bumper to calling out people left and right! Man did i mention that Todd Broke 4 ribs in this dvd gas hopping? Colorado and Chicago showed big in this one. This video is a Non stop action pack, talkin smack and backing it up all in one! Haha and the new image c.c wing eating contest will bring tears to your eyes! the preview will let you know that there was no playin around! I will be taking pre orders from now until June 1st oh and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers all you have to do is preorder your dvds! Below is a preview of Vol.18 Hope you enjoy!*
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice cruise today everyone 
Stay safe and hopefully I'll be off another weekend to do it up again :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 22 2010, 02:55 PM~17571451
> *Nice cruise today everyone
> Stay safe and hopefully I'll be off another weekend to do it up again :thumbsup:
> *


pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice cruise today everyone dat was there!!! Big ups to chapo, eric, kenyon, izzy, roy, adan, ALL of Ruthless Kustoms, jeff, jinx, tharen and big ups to "D" from INDIVIDUALS Sacramento chapter for kickin' it wit' us today too and everyone else dat showed up!!! had alot of fun and my girl took pics but im on my cell phone so sorry... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE YOU GO ROY THIS IS A CADILLAC I'M DOING FOR A FRIEND 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE CHINAS I HAD LAYING AROUND AND WANTED TO SEE WHAT THEY WOULD LOOK LIKE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 22 2010, 11:52 AM~17570937
> *:wow:  :wow:
> b]Man! that's right back again with vol.18 titled Second 2 None, set to be released at the 2010 lowrider Mag car show in San Bernardino,CA June 6th! this one has some crazy hopping and smack talkin and cruisin! cars hitting over 120 inches cars blowing up! the big Arizona vs. Cali hop was one to be at and if you wasn't there you should get this dvd! Big Spike and Rick are non stop in this one from dancing while on the bumper to calling out people left and right! Man did i mention that Todd Broke 4 ribs in this dvd gas hopping? Colorado and Chicago showed big in this one. This video is a Non stop action pack, talkin smack and backing it up all in one! Haha and the new image c.c wing eating contest will bring tears to your eyes! the preview will let you know that there was no playin around! I will be taking pre orders from now until June 1st oh and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers all you have to do is preorder your dvds! Below is a preview of Vol.18 Hope you enjoy!*
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Colorado!!!


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2010, 06:32 PM~17573125
> *Nice cruise today everyone dat was there!!! Big ups to chapo, eric, kenyon, izzy, roy, adan, ALL of Ruthless Kustoms, jeff, jinx, tharen and big ups to "D" from INDIVIDUALS Sacramento chapter for kickin' it wit' us today too and everyone else dat showed up!!! had alot of fun and my girl took pics but im on my cell phone so sorry... :biggrin:
> *


Big ups to all of y'all I had a good time I look forward to the next time when we can all do it again. I took a bunch of pic and some videos soon as I get to my computer I'll post it up. It was cool to kick and roll y'all definitely was doin the damn thang!  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where are them pics from the cruise??Did anybody have pics from the Pueblo show?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 23 2010, 06:43 PM~17579952
> *COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT CAME OUT FIRME !!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17579952
> *COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562438
> *sneek peek of one I just finished! Buffed out lookin like glass!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn, looks real good cipi! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 22 2010, 11:52 AM~17570937
> *:wow:  :wow:
> b]Man! that's right back again with vol.18 titled Second 2 None, set to be released at the 2010 lowrider Mag car show in San Bernardino,CA June 6th! this one has some crazy hopping and smack talkin and cruisin! cars hitting over 120 inches cars blowing up! the big Arizona vs. Cali hop was one to be at and if you wasn't there you should get this dvd! Big Spike and Rick are non stop in this one from dancing while on the bumper to calling out people left and right! Man did i mention that Todd Broke 4 ribs in this dvd gas hopping? Colorado and Chicago showed big in this one. This video is a Non stop action pack, talkin smack and backing it up all in one! Haha and the new image c.c wing eating contest will bring tears to your eyes! the preview will let you know that there was no playin around! I will be taking pre orders from now until June 1st oh and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers all you have to do is preorder your dvds! Below is a preview of Vol.18 Hope you enjoy!*
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks great, congrats chapo and others for gettin there car in there...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 23 2010, 06:43 PM~17579952
> *COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dizaaaaamn! thats badda$$


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

posting for a homie... hit me up if you need some info


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 23 2010, 06:43 PM~17579952
> *COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the rear lockup


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up mlke


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up fes, how are things down SOUTH


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

waz up dom. 


> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17581225
> *whats up mlke
> *


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 23 2010, 08:57 PM~17581377
> *waz up dom.
> *


its still hot outside, :burn:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17581078
> *posting for a homie... hit me up if you need some info
> 
> 
> ...


This is the Victory Outreach Church ,thanks for posting Mac....this is a must go to event :thumbsup:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, it was nice out today. to bad you had to work. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 23 2010, 09:02 PM~17581452
> *its still hot outside, :burn:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@May 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17579952
> *COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....hope you like it Julian


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

To all my homies in the Springs thanks again for takin care of the homie I can't wait to kick it wit y'all again. Y'all all know if y'all ever wanna come to Sac town I got you no doubt! Next time I come out I look forward to hittin the block wit y'all again this time in my low low. Thank all of y'all


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17581517
> *yeah, it was nice out today. to bad you had to work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :tears:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

gotta give props to ShowOff C.C for putting on a good show. Lots of cars showed up.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 23 2010, 09:12 PM~17581629
> *gotta give props to ShowOff C.C for putting on a good show. Lots of cars showed up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17581513
> *This is the Victory Outreach Church ,thanks for posting Mac....this is a must go to event :thumbsup:
> *


no problem bro... i shoulda posted this last week for the homie but i keep forgetting...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

any pics from the cruise the other day from krispie kream?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 23 2010, 10:10 PM~17581593
> *To all my homies in the Springs thanks again for takin care of the homie I can't wait to kick it wit y'all again. Y'all all know if y'all ever wanna come to Sac town I got you no doubt! Next time I come out I look forward to hittin the block wit y'all again this time in my low low. Thank all of y'all
> *


Thank you for showing up dog and I'm sure if anybody knew we was hosting a homie, we woulda had shit on the grill and something organized....but once again nice finally meeting you :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 10:16 PM~17581687
> *any pics from the cruise the other day from krispie kream?
> *


i haven't seen any yet but they probably got pics of me in the rag with my earphones in since my stereo took a shit


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2010, 09:23 PM~17581803
> *i haven't seen any yet but they probably got pics of me in the rag with my earphones in since my stereo took a shit
> *


bummer... you coulda picked me and my son up and we coulda sang songs for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17581933
> *bummer... you coulda picked me and my son up and we coulda sang songs for you
> *


I was advertising free seats.....had 4 of em :happysad:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17582085
> *I was advertising free seats.....had 4 of em :happysad:
> *


ya, i know, but ive been puttin in work in my 64... getting the baggs finished, and motor done getting ready this week to send to interior, then paint and murals....... then sell it so i can get my vert project and start all over again..lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 10:44 PM~17582141
> *ya, i know, but ive been puttin in work in my 64... getting the baggs finished, and motor done getting ready this week to send to interior, then paint and murals....... then sell it so i can get my vert project and start all over again..lol
> *


Verts are so overrated
Imma just sell mine and get an Oval Bug,21 window Microbus,or early 80's Whale Tail 911 Porshe :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582187
> *Verts are so overrated
> Imma just sell mine and get an Oval Bug,21 window Microbus,or early 80's Whale Tail 911 Porshe :biggrin:
> *


buy that pinto off of Phillipa


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17582187
> *Verts are so overrated
> Imma just sell mine and get an Oval Bug,21 window Microbus,or early 80's Whale Tail 911 Porshe :biggrin:
> *


ya that pinto with the eyeball would be tight... il trade you my 64 and my 51 for yours, then you can trade your way up to the pinto? lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 10:56 PM~17582304
> *ya that pinto with the eyeball would be tight... il trade you my 64 and my 51 for yours, then you can trade your way up to the pinto? lol
> *


Now thats a good solid offer Roy


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE BBQ TODAY IT WAS FUN AND GOOD LOOK'N OUT CHAPO ON THE SPOT TO MY ***** D IT WAS FUN KICK'N IT WIT YOU BIG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Another fun day today kicking it wit' all the homies, big ups to Darrell from Sactown once again and everyone that kicked it today!!! man my computer took a major shit on me and thatz why i haven't posted the pics that i have from the cruise... Julian sorry i couldn't stop by ur house today but the cutty looks good!!! and whutz up Dominic, shit is cool down here whutz up wit' u guys up there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 23 2010, 10:12 PM~17581629
> *gotta give props to ShowOff C.C for putting on a good show. Lots of cars showed up.
> *



X2 

Really good turn out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague+May 23 2010, 01:08 AM~17575182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounded like fun,wish I coulda made it yesterday


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 24 2010, 05:08 AM~17584540
> *Those are nice :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> :happysad:
> ...


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2010, 06:50 AM~17584860
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


suup bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 24 2010, 08:15 AM~17584965
> *suup bro
> *


jus chillin' tryin' 2 get these cars right, whutz up wit' u?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the props on the paint job!! Just tryin to get my hustle back and show what I can do!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@May 23 2010, 09:12 PM~17581629
> *gotta give props to ShowOff C.C for putting on a good show. Lots of cars showed up.
> *


That was a nice show.. good turn out.. that's what this is all about.. good to see you there mike .. and the hop off was crazy. Just casual putting it down


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

And big ups to denver cc for the hopper at 6th and feds it was good time out there. All the car clubs showing that unity .....doing it big next is the 5150 cruz at the hamburger stand


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2010, 08:59 AM~17585237
> *By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: looks good Cip!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17585237
> *By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice primo :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 24 2010, 10:27 AM~17585884
> *Nice primo :biggrin:
> *


any luck selling the cutty?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 24 2010, 08:10 AM~17585299
> *That was a nice show.. good turn out.. that's what this is all about.. good to see you there mike .. and the hop off was crazy. Just casual putting it down
> *


THATS HOW WE DO THE DAMM THING "ON THE BUMPER" :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17586041
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2010, 08:59 AM~17585237
> *By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!
> 
> 
> ...


Came out niiice :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 24 2010, 11:47 AM~17586538
> *Came out niiice :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2010, 11:51 AM~17586577
> *x2 I can't wait to see it in person
> *


Yeah I bet the pictures give it no justice compared to in person


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup roy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17585237
> *By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CIPI LIKE THE LITTLE EXTRA TOUCH YOU PUT ON THE CAR YOU GOT DOWN HOMIE BIG PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 24 2010, 12:00 PM~17586682
> *wus sup roy
> *


Just taking lunch homie working my ass off, What up on your side of town Mr.Ranger Wrinkles ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 24 2010, 12:02 PM~17586716
> *HEY CIPI LIKE THE LITTLE EXTRA TOUCH YOU PUT ON THE CAR YOU GOT DOWN HOMIE BIG PROPS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 24 2010, 11:04 AM~17586740
> *Just taking lunch homie working my ass off, What up on your side of town  Mr.Ranger Wrinkles ?
> *


HERE ENJOYING THE AMERICAN DREAM :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 24 2010, 11:30 AM~17586378
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!! did u see ur car in the new preview?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2010, 07:59 AM~17585237
> *By the way He loved it!!! Jullians a good vato and a good homie!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Off Topic Chris (Apr 7, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up chris


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the g charm_@May 24 2010, 07:40 PM~17592228
> *:cheesy:
> *


suup q


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@May 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17592974
> *whats up chris
> *


What's good dom..


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2010, 09:30 AM~17585904
> *any luck selling the cutty?
> *


Sold :biggrin:


----------



## Off Topic Chris (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 24 2010, 08:40 PM~17593093
> *suup q
> *


whats up homie?

and the rest of CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 24 2010, 09:59 PM~17593416
> *Sold :biggrin:
> *


you bought his cutty or someone you know?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

saved from bottom of page 1


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2010, 08:48 AM~17597581
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2010, 12:24 AM~17595424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17597618
> *:tongue:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2010, 04:15 PM~17589735
> *whutz good buma!!! did u see ur car in the new preview?
> *


not much puttin the car back together.. yes thats cool it needs to be doing more :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 25 2010, 11:07 AM~17598330
> *not much puttin the car back together..  yes thats cool it needs to be doing more :biggrin:
> *


ur car's not even that far off from what it needs to be hittin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17597618
> *:tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 25 2010, 02:19 PM~17599908
> *wat up colorado :wave:
> *


whutz good eric!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 25 2010, 03:40 PM~17600627
> *:wave:
> *


What you riding now big C??


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2010, 12:40 PM~17599595
> *ur car's not even that far off from what it needs to be hittin'!!!
> *


im workn on it .. I did a few things to it i will have it out for the show on the 5th :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2010, 11:24 PM~17595424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE THE SAME STYLE OF CUPS :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

LETS GO *LAKERS*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2010, 11:24 PM~17595424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Larry :biggrin: Hey, when are you going to sell me that 650 for 300.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 25 2010, 09:01 AM~17597712
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie whats good? :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAULITO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 25 2010, 05:45 PM~17601825
> *Nice Larry :biggrin:  Hey, when are you going to sell me that 650 for 300.
> *


thats not gonna happen


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 25 2010, 07:22 PM~17603499
> *WUS SUP PAULITO
> *


What up Wrinkles, are you adjusted already?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17603511
> *thats not gonna happen
> *


damn, fine then 650 cash and a six pack


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

no pics of the cruise yet?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave: sup CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2010, 04:23 PM~17600993
> *What you riding now big C??
> *



Same ol primo. How's the drop and the 59?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up fesboogie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta start taking flicas again :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17604068
> *Same ol primo. How's the drop and the 59?
> *


I thought you sold the cutty??The drop is okay I sold the bumper kit and am gonna get another one I want one painted to match the car because the top is down most of the time so it looked wierd with a material one and I want one a little cleaner. I'm gonna start back on the 59 probably next week finally I got all that I needed to get done so it's going good now :biggrin: How you been?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+May 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17603821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you do


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats good CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it's an old pic but I stumbled accross it going through my cam, it's my daughter putting in work before the new mex show cleaning her display


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

1963 Impala Convertible parts car - $1 (Fort collins)

Date: 2010-05-25, 6:01PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

For sale is parts for a 1963 impala convertible. Not a whole lot left. Has holes in the floor and trunk. Convertible rack has rust but might still be useable. Still has rear chrome bumper. Has frame but the motor mounts have been cut out. Has rear end and suspension. Has cowell tags. Some trim. Let me know what you need. Call 970-581-0527 anytime and leave a message if no answer.. 


Popular item. My phone is blowing up. 

Current status: 
sale pending on convertible rack 
sale pending on rolling chassis 

Location: Fort collins
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 1759631508

Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

1966 SS Impala Convertible - $6500 (Moreno Valley)

Date: 2010-05-25, 9:04PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

V8,ac,pb,pw,PROJECT CAR,minimal rust,needs gauges,best offer 310 462-3278 dont call if u dont know what ur getting into,serious buyers,consider trades..

Location: Moreno Valley
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Selling a 1963 Impala Convertible,Need rust repair. This car has everything but Motor and Tranny,Front Seat and Steering colum. Has all convertible moldings and rack, back seat! Call me for more info! 

TITLE AND REGISTRATION in Hand!!!!!! 

Asking $6500.00 "NO TIRE KICKERS" "CASH IN HAND" 


Memo 
619-954-1946 


1961,1962,1963,1964,Impala,lowrider,ss super sport,chevy,rat rod,hot rod,Convertible 



Location: San Diego
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 1759733016


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2010, 09:43 PM~17605636
> *I thought you sold the cutty??The drop is okay I sold the bumper kit and am gonna get another one I want one painted to match the car because the top is down most of the time so it looked wierd with a material one and I want one a little cleaner. I'm gonna start back on the 59 probably next week finally I got all that I needed to get done so it's going good now :biggrin: How you been?
> *


that mean you still need a fifth wheel :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17605636
> *I thought you sold the cutty??The drop is okay I sold the bumper kit and am gonna get another one I want one painted to match the car because the top is down most of the time so it looked wierd with a material one and I want one a little cleaner. I'm gonna start back on the 59 probably next week finally I got all that I needed to get done so it's going good now :biggrin: How you been?
> *



Nah...still have it. Its sorta a toss up with that car...the kids dont want me to sell it...the wifey wants it gone to pay bills.....im stuck in the middle


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17603821
> *no pics of the cruise yet?
> *


Post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17608598
> *Nah...still have it. Its sorta a toss up with that car...the kids dont want me to sell it...the wifey wants it gone to pay bills.....im stuck in the middle
> *



What up Cabron!!!! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 26 2010, 07:41 AM~17608422
> *that mean you still need a fifth wheel  :happysad:
> *


yeah but I believe I have one I just have to wait for my friend to get it and it's mine if I want


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17608598
> *Nah...still have it. Its sorta a toss up with that car...the kids dont want me to sell it...the wifey wants it gone to pay bills.....im stuck in the middle
> *


I know where your coming from


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE IN OGDEN UTAH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that what it looks like now phillipa?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 26 2010, 09:23 AM~17609625
> *wat it do colorado :wave:
> *


WUS SUP ELONZO AND THE REST OF COLORADO RYDERZ


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT UP COLORADO......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 26 2010, 09:31 AM~17609157
> *FORSALE IN OGDEN UTAH
> 
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 26 2010, 09:23 AM~17609086
> *What up Cabron!!!! :wave:
> *



Whats good primo?!?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 25 2010, 06:56 PM~17602515
> *Whats up homie whats good? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin homie. Tryin to put in work and make some moneyz for the rides. You get that monte??  :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IAMTHASTREETZ.COM (May 25, 2010)

T


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 26 2010, 12:22 PM~17611095
> *Whutz good CO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wat up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 26 2010, 03:27 PM~17612510
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!! and whutz up anson and ceez!!! whutz crackin up north!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2010, 11:37 AM~17610217
> *Whats good primo?!?
> *



Nuthin Homie!!!! Just workin...so you thinkin about gettin rid of the Cutty?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up big co


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 08:32 AM~17609168
> *is that what it looks like now phillipa?
> *


TOOK THE BUMPER KIT OFF AND THE HOOD IS A DIFFRENT GREY CAUSE OF THE FIRE PUTTING THE NEW WIRING IN IT THIS WEEKAND THE ONLY THING THAT BURNED WAS THE WIRING HARNESS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17613765
> *TOOK THE BUMPER KIT OFF AND THE HOOD IS A DIFFRENT GREY CAUSE OF THE FIRE PUTTING THE NEW WIRING IN IT THIS WEEKAND THE ONLY THING THAT BURNED WAS THE WIRING HARNESS
> *


not bad


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 24 2010, 11:24 PM~17595424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I finally tried that beer last night homie and its pretty good for me not likeing the taist of oranges


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the g charm_@May 24 2010, 07:40 PM~17592228
> *:cheesy:
> *











:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17614827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 06:52 PM~17614913
> *Holy shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 26 2010, 07:41 PM~17614786
> *I finally tried that beer last night homie and its pretty good for me not likeing the taist of oranges
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro I think it's good shit if your just looking to have a few beers, thats the beer to have


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 26 2010, 08:03 PM~17615040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did you get banned for awhile i saw some shit in off topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2010, 08:06 PM~17615083
> *did you get banned for awhile i saw some shit in off topic
> *


some people don't know how to behave :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 26 2010, 04:33 PM~17613142
> *Nuthin Homie!!!! Just workin...so you thinkin about gettin rid of the Cutty?
> *



Thinkin about it...just need something with a back seat so my kids can go cruising with me....but wifey wants me to sell it for the cash.....what to do, what to do


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 07:06 PM~17615075
> *hell yeah bro I think it's good shit if your just looking to have a few beers, thats the beer to have
> *


yeah its not bad. mom, amy, jessica, daniel and me are all going to drink one on sunday so they can try it but then I'll get back to my bud light for the rest of the night


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 26 2010, 07:06 PM~17615083
> *did you get banned for awhile i saw some shit in off topic
> *


yeah my lady logged in on a different computer and posted a nude pic of a guy in OT and got me banned so I got the info of this punks account from the next town and used it and they banned that account for longer then they did mine and I even let it be known in OT that it wasn't my account but now it was and I was going to try to get a name change because they fool it belonged to is a joke


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 26 2010, 08:31 AM~17609157
> *FORSALE IN OGDEN UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Same one USO Big Marc had in vegas that caught fire ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 26 2010, 09:08 PM~17615880
> *Is that the Same one USO Big Marc had in vegas that caught fire ??
> *


Looks like it.What up Cuz?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17616533
> *Looks like it.What up Cuz?
> *


Not much just catchin up on L.I.L . busy day at work . How r u in the family ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard Pueblo had some crazy hail today


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17618073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2010, 06:17 AM~17619542
> *Whut up colorado!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 11:36 PM~17617920
> *I heard Pueblo had some crazy hail today
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 11:36 PM~17617920
> *I heard Pueblo had some crazy hail today
> *



it hailed really hard here


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2010, 05:17 AM~17619542
> *Whut up colorado!!!
> *


WUS SUP FES YOU STILL GOT THE SAME NUMBER


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 26 2010, 08:31 AM~17609157
> *FORSALE IN OGDEN UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


nicccccccccce lac


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 27 2010, 10:54 AM~17621457
> *nicccccccccce lac
> *


buy it up bro you got all the cash :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, wannabelowrider

whats up Toby and Phlepa (plague) sorry homie I don't know how to spell your name :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 26 2010, 08:08 PM~17615880
> *Is that the Same one USO Big Marc had in vegas that caught fire ??
> *


YES IT IS BIG DADDY, BUT ONLY THE HARNESS BURNED ALONG WITH THE HOOD, AND THE BATTERY WILL BE FIXED BY SATURDAY AND TURNED INTO A VERT CADDY SO I AM PARTING SOME OUT CAUSE ITS GOING BACK TO 80S


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 27 2010, 11:15 AM~17622089
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, wannabelowrider
> 
> ...


HEY BIG DADDY HOW YOU BEEN HAVENT TALKED TO YOU FOR A MINUTE I TALK TO YOUR CRAZY ASS BROTHER ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17618073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A FRIEND OF MY FATHER IN LAW


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2010, 11:19 AM~17622131
> *HEY BIG DADDY HOW YOU BEEN HAVENT TALKED TO YOU FOR A MINUTE I TALK TO YOUR CRAZY ASS BROTHER ALL THE TIME  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats what he tell me that he talks to you all the time and I been good besides getting banned earlier in the week  so how have you and the family been?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

NICE TALKIN TO CHRIS AND RICH FROM CITYWIDE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2010, 12:16 PM~17622095
> *YES IT IS BIG DADDY, BUT ONLY THE HARNESS BURNED ALONG WITH THE HOOD, AND THE BATTERY WILL BE FIXED BY SATURDAY AND TURNED INTO A VERT CADDY SO I AM PARTING SOME OUT CAUSE ITS GOING BACK TO 80S
> *


you got too much money bro


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup colorado :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17622198
> *yeah thats what he tell me that he talks to you all the time and I been good besides getting banned earlier in the week  so how have you and the family been?
> *


I HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE BY SOME HATER YOU BACK THO CANT HOLD YOU DOWN PLAYA, MY BOY SAID SOMETHING TO THE WRONG PERSON AND THEY DIDNT LIKE IT THEY TOOK HIS NAME AND ALL HIS POST AND HE HAD TO MAKE A NEW ONE  AND THE FAMILY BEEN GOOD YOURS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2010, 11:55 AM~17622402
> *you got too much money bro
> *


YOU KNOW THAT I STAY BROKE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2010, 12:16 PM~17622095
> *YES IT IS BIG DADDY, BUT ONLY THE HARNESS BURNED ALONG WITH THE HOOD, AND THE BATTERY WILL BE FIXED BY SATURDAY AND TURNED INTO A VERT CADDY SO I AM PARTING SOME OUT CAUSE ITS GOING BACK TO 80S
> *



:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2010, 01:06 PM~17622515
> *YOU KNOW THAT I STAY BROKE
> *


When is the black caddy gonna be on the road?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2010, 12:29 PM~17622728
> *When is the black caddy gonna be on the road?
> *


WHEN IMMA GONNA SEE THE RAG :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2010, 12:29 PM~17622728
> *When is the black caddy gonna be on the road?
> *


IN PAINT NOW, MIGHT BE GOING OVER SEAS :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 27 2010, 12:38 PM~17622814
> *WHEN IMMA GONNA SEE THE RAG :0
> *


SOON


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+May 27 2010, 01:38 PM~17622814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you selling it?what you gonna do now?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@May 27 2010, 11:15 AM~17622089
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, wannabelowrider
> 
> ...


What's goin on Chris? Was nice to drink a beer with you last weekend. Its been awhile


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 27 2010, 06:59 AM~17619725
> *:wave:
> *


whutz up ceez!!! whut u been up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17620370
> *WUS SUP FES YOU STILL GOT THE SAME NUMBER
> *


yessur hit me up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague+May 27 2010, 12:05 PM~17622507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was nice drinking a beer with you to homie just wish we could have made it to the bar like we wanted to at the end of the night


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 27 2010, 04:54 PM~17625591
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2010, 05:24 PM~17625216
> *whutz up ceez!!! whut u been up to?
> *



Just working papo...how are things?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 27 2010, 06:53 PM~17626296
> *Just working papo...how are things?
> *


just working on da ryders and tryin to stay in traffic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

GONG TO SELL MY CHROME ADEL 2 SQUARE DUMP ONLY HOPPED ONE TIME WITH IT.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not much working on the 64 .just sent the axle for chrome .busy doing all kinds of stuff with the fam.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 27 2010, 07:42 PM~17627355
> *Not much working on the 64 .just sent the axle for chrome .busy doing all kinds of stuff with the fam.
> *


THATS COO SO THE 64 COMING ALONG WHAT BOUT MY CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 27 2010, 08:36 PM~17627279
> *GONG TO SELL MY CHROME ADEL 2 SQUARE DUMP ONLY HOPPED ONE TIME WITH IT.
> *


jus curious, how much for da adel2?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17627514
> *THATS COO SO THE 64 COMING ALONG WHAT BOUT MY CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


your cutty is sitting in the garage taking up space


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17627518
> *jus curious, how much for da adel2?
> *


i have to think of the price the thing was only used in pueblo last year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17626666
> *just working on da ryders and tryin to stay in traffic!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what it do Co sup Fess


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

Here are some pics of the homies ridin out in the Springs from last weekend!


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro I cant wait to get out there and ride we gonna have to tear up the streets


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys have some nice cars out there keep up the good work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 27 2010, 11:44 PM~17629190
> *Here are some pics of the homies ridin out in the Springs from last weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


  whutz good D? Glad you made it back safely homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17629401
> *you guys have some nice cars out there keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie cant wait for all u guyz to come out here and ride too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 27 2010, 11:05 PM~17628750
> *what it do Co sup Fess
> *


sup jeff, how u been homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 27 2010, 11:58 PM~17629321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 28 2010, 12:03 AM~17629351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

nice pics fes


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

i have some 64 impala ss bucket seats for sale and a 65 implala center console also


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 28 2010, 06:23 AM~17630977
> *Good morning CO!
> *


morning brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 07:43 AM~17631050
> *morning brotha
> *



How have you been Mac?!?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 27 2010, 10:58 PM~17629321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

^THATS RIDING LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 28 2010, 06:50 AM~17631082
> *How have you been Mac?!?
> *


doing great bro... trying to seal the deal on my 64 vert and super busy at the shop... plus we have our show next weekend and getting alot of pre entries... is that your ride on craigslist?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 08:11 AM~17631182
> *doing great bro... trying to seal the deal on my 64 vert and super busy at the shop... plus we have our show next weekend and getting alot of pre entries...  is that your ride on craigslist?
> *



64 vert?!?! Nice!! 

Yea...gettin rid of the Cutty....


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 28 2010, 07:13 AM~17631192
> *64 vert?!?! Nice!!
> 
> Yea...gettin rid of the Cutty....
> *


ya, i have a guy from cali that has a vert and wants my 51 and 64,, so we will see... were trying to figure out the shipping right now....

your car looks good.. il put the word out at the shop, we get so many people a day in our shop and are looking for cars our parts...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 08:19 AM~17631229
> *ya, i have a guy from cali that has a vert and wants my 51 and 64,, so we will see... were trying to figure out the shipping right now....
> 
> your car looks good.. il put the word out at the shop, we get so many people a day in our shop and are looking for cars our parts...
> *



Right on homie..I appreciate it.

I hope you get that vert!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Dont have pics yet but one of the guys here at wok is selling his 96 SS Impala for 5500.00!!!!!!!! Its clean as fuck one owner never been messed with clean, clean, clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 28 2010, 07:24 AM~17631260
> *Right on homie..I appreciate it.
> 
> I hope you get that vert!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 28 2010, 07:24 AM~17631262
> *Dont have pics yet but one of the guys here at wok is selling his 96 SS Impala for 5500.00!!!!!!!! Its clean as fuck one owner never been messed with clean, clean, clean!!!!!!!!
> *


hey cipi, send me some pics to my phone and il show my homie.. we just sold one and might wanna do another one up 719-659-8151


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 08:26 AM~17631276
> *thanks bro
> *



Keep us posted


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado like them pics looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17629401
> *you guys have some nice cars out there keep up the good work
> *


THANKS BRO WE TRY WITH WE GOT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT bottom of the 2nd page  

whats up CO


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

mailto:[email protected]?subject=81%20Chevy%20Monte%20Carlo%20-%20%24700%20(Pueblo%2C%20Co)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpueblo.craigslist.org%2Fpts%2F1762601899.html%0A
project car 4 sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@May 28 2010, 02:06 PM~17634028
> *mailto:[email protected]?subject=81%20Chevy%20Monte%20Carlo%20-%20%24700%20(Pueblo%2C%20Co)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpueblo.craigslist.org%2Fpts%2F1762601899.html%0A
> project car 4 sale
> *


no go carlos :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *elonzo*, cl1965ss


What up Eric :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 28 2010, 02:44 PM~17634776
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: elonzo, cl1965ss
> What up Eric :wave:
> *


wat it do izz :420:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL! ain't been on in awhile computer took a chit but I am back now.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

last on the page


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice day out yesterday! 

Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend...bump for my Colorado Familia!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!! nice day to stay in traffic!!! as long as da cops don't fuck wit' us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2010, 08:12 AM~17639985
> *Whutz good co!!! nice day to stay in traffic!!! as long as da cops don't fuck wit' us!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

Any shows going down in SoCo this weekend ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 29 2010, 08:56 AM~17640178
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Any shows going down in SoCo this weekend ?
> *


IDK... HOW ABOUT UP THERE?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2010, 09:47 AM~17640408
> *IDK... HOW ABOUT UP THERE?
> *



Seems like there is a show every weekend for the summer up here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 29 2010, 08:56 AM~17640178
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Any shows going down in SoCo this weekend ?
> *


There is one in Pueblo today


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2010, 09:56 AM~17621479
> *buy it up bro you got all the cash :biggrin:
> *


 :no: not me lol ur the money maker larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 29 2010, 01:34 PM~17641712
> *:no:  not me lol ur the money maker larry
> *


You didn't hit that show up there today??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17641737
> *You didn't hit that show up there today??
> *


i didnt even hear bout it bro one of my other homies just told me bout it i mite go 4 a cruz by there :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@May 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17641773
> *i didnt even hear bout it bro one of my other homies just told me bout it i mite go 4 a cruz by there :cheesy:
> *


check it out take pics if you can if not let us know how it was


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

2nd page :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Que Paso Loco, how's the new paint


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

our show is next saturday and looks like its gonna be huge... we still taking pre registration to save ya some green

HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS,DONKS,SPORT BIKES, CHOPPERS, BICYCLES, ETC 

COLORADO SPRINGS 
JUNE 5TH, MR BIGGS 

SPECIAL GUEST APPEARANCES FROM VH1,S PRANCER AND WORLD FAMOUS DJ KTONE 

AFTER PARTY AT SODO NIGHT CLUB 

PRE REGISTRATION AT OUT CUSTOM PAINT/BODY SHOP EXQUISITE COLLISION CENTER 

some vendor booths still available 


RAFFELING OFF ALOT OF PRIZES, (PAINT JOBS, MURALS, GIFT CERTIFICATES,ETC) 

STEREO COMPETITION 

ANY QUESTIONS, CONTACT MACGYVER 719-659-8151


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good co!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Page 2 bump... we've been on page 2 alot lately


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 30 2010, 01:45 PM~17647443
> *Page 2 bump... we've been on page 2 alot lately
> *


everybody must be cruising :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17647470
> *everybody must be cruising :biggrin:
> *


OR HUNGOVER :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 30 2010, 03:49 PM~17647929
> *OR HUNGOVER :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 30 2010, 03:49 PM~17647929
> *OR HUNGOVER :biggrin:
> *


Shit I had to work this morning and I drank all day yesterday with my brother but we didn't hit it hard just drink casually :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: 
What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 30 2010, 03:49 PM~17647929
> *OR HUNGOVER :biggrin:
> *


That game got ya going huh? :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 22 2010, 12:52 PM~17570937
> *:wow:  :wow:
> b]Man! that's right back again with vol.18 titled Second 2 None, set to be released at the 2010 lowrider Mag car show in San Bernardino,CA June 6th! this one has some crazy hopping and smack talkin and cruisin! cars hitting over 120 inches cars blowing up! the big Arizona vs. Cali hop was one to be at and if you wasn't there you should get this dvd! Big Spike and Rick are non stop in this one from dancing while on the bumper to calling out people left and right! Man did i mention that Todd Broke 4 ribs in this dvd gas hopping? Colorado and Chicago showed big in this one. This video is a Non stop action pack, talkin smack and backing it up all in one! Haha and the new image c.c wing eating contest will bring tears to your eyes! the preview will let you know that there was no playin around! I will be taking pre orders from now until June 1st oh and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers all you have to do is preorder your dvds! Below is a preview of Vol.18 Hope you enjoy!*
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

right on for them beers impala63


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Memorial Day Familia ! 

Be safe and let's not forget what today is all about!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone and x2 on whut ceez said!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 31 2010, 07:27 AM~17652429
> *Happy Memorial Day Familia !
> 
> Be safe and let's not forget what today is all about!
> *


x3 WELL SAID BIGCEEZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17650982
> *That game got ya going huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: IT WAS A GOOD GAME THEN THE UFC FIGHT :uh: THAT SHIT WAS BORIENG ALL THAT HYPE FOR NOTHING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 31 2010, 09:36 AM~17652821
> *:yes:  :yes: IT WAS A GOOD GAME THEN THE UFC FIGHT :uh: THAT SHIT WAS BORIENG ALL THAT HYPE FOR NOTHING
> *


Yeah good thing I'm not into that ufc stuff I'd be a broke hungover mofo all the time :happysad: 
Hey homie from the 805 works at that pawn shop like a block away from you on Bijou and Chelton
I told him you was hardcore from Newberry Parque


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 31 2010, 08:27 AM~17652429
> *Happy Memorial Day Familia !
> 
> Be safe and let's not forget what today is all about!
> *


Yeah I was thinking of that last night.Damn I've lost alot of people close to me in the past 5 years.Not to mention all the soldiers who have lost their lives and those that risk it for all of us here.Big ups to them


----------



## IAMTHASTREETZ.COM (May 25, 2010)

Good morning CO










New update coming 6/3/10


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 31 2010, 08:50 AM~17652927
> *Yeah good thing I'm not into that ufc stuff I'd be a broke hungover mofo all the time :happysad:
> Hey homie from the 805 works at that pawn shop like a block away from you on Bijou and Chelton
> I told him you was hardcore from Newberry Parque
> *


 :angry: :angry: FAWKER :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2010, 02:03 AM~17651647
> *right on for them beers impala63
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

What up CO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

whats up manny?


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@May 31 2010, 10:00 AM~17653485
> *whats up manny?
> *


Chilln gettn ready 2 bbq n u what up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@May 31 2010, 11:01 AM~17653491
> *Chilln gettn ready 2 bbq n u what up
> *


nothing. gonna clean the cutty in a bit


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado wat it do fess :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 31 2010, 10:19 AM~17653147
> *:angry:  :angry: FAWKER :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's already hot outside,had to take my stroll early(probably the last one in a while).


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 31 2010, 11:37 AM~17653773
> *Damn it's already hot outside,had to take my stroll early(probably the last one in a while).*


  :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 31 2010, 12:49 PM~17654353
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


Just thinking about going over the ride,taking my time and making it right.



Or just getting a whole new ride overall :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 31 2010, 01:42 PM~17654668
> *Just thinking about going over the ride,taking my time and making it right.
> Or just getting a whole new ride overall :happysad:
> *


I've been thinking the same about the regal but my lady would be bummed if I sold it so I'm gonna give it a full tune up and start rebuilding some of the front suspension so it rides like new. But I'm only gonna work on that car here and there I have to stay focused on my 59.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2010, 02:56 PM~17655195
> *I've been thinking the same about the regal but my lady would be bummed if I sold it so I'm gonna give it a full tune up and start rebuilding some of the front suspension so it rides like new. But I'm only gonna work on that car here and there I have to stay focused on my 59.
> *


Yeah I just wanna get my shit on point mechanically as well as audio wise like asap


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 31 2010, 01:42 PM~17654668
> *Just thinking about going over the ride,taking my time and making it right.
> Or just getting a whole new ride overall :happysad:
> *


I hear that. havent had the monte out much on the street or to any shows til yesterday cuz im tryin to get it all lookin rite. All the small things add up! :wow:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 31 2010, 03:30 PM~17655430
> *Yeah I just wanna get my shit on point mechanically  as well as audio wise like asap
> *


I hear that, Right now I drive my regal as a daily so it must be somewhat mechanically sound I just want the tune up and readjust the timing and carb


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2010, 04:20 PM~17655748
> *I hear that, Right now I drive my regal as a daily so it must be somewhat mechanically sound I just want the tune up and readjust the timing and carb
> *


I need to do the same thing, my cars a gasaholic rite now. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 31 2010, 04:36 PM~17655843
> *I need to do the same thing, my cars a gasaholic rite now.  :angry:
> *


I"m hoping I get better gas milage as well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brother Chris took this yesterday while I was fishing yesterday


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Car looks good Larr :thumbsup: 

so did you catch anything :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 31 2010, 06:04 PM~17656475
> *Car looks good Larr :thumbsup:
> 
> so did you catch anything :biggrin:
> *


naww we didn't catch shit but we had alot of fun just chillin and messing around. Were gonna go again this week


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Its been a long ass time since I've gone fishing. Imma make it a point to go at least a few times his summer.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Back in the day me and Ron used to fish almost everyday at the park.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 31 2010, 06:20 PM~17656609
> *Its been a long ass time since I've gone fishing.  Imma make it a point to go at least a few times his summer.
> *


I've never been fishing in my life I think I was there once when you and Ron were fishing.I went once 2 years ago with Yolanda that was the first time I've ever been and we went that other day so I've been twice now. I'd like to get a liscense and go.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2010, 05:24 PM~17656629
> *I've never been fishing in my life I think I was there once when you and Ron were fishing.I went once 2 years ago with Yolanda that was the first time I've ever been and we went that other day so I've been twice now. I'd like to get a liscense and go.
> *


Only twice? Its fun when you're catching shit. Kinda ducks when nothings biting, unless you're sippin a few :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 31 2010, 06:31 PM~17656682
> *Only twice?  Its fun when you're catching shit.  Kinda ducks when nothings biting, unless you're sippin a few :biggrin:
> *


yup only twice and really it's Yolanda fishing not me being I don't have a liscense.. I guess I could get a beer permit and slam at the park while she's fishing but I hate her to see me drink all the time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having something like this but on spokes of corse


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

page 2


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO READY FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2010, 07:36 AM~17662497
> *WUS SUP COLORADO READY FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


are you going wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 1 2010, 07:37 AM~17662514
> *are you going wrinkles?
> *


YEA I'LL BE GOING


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17644603
> *our show is next saturday and looks like its gonna be huge... we still taking pre registration to save ya some green
> 
> HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS,DONKS,SPORT BIKES, CHOPPERS, BICYCLES, ETC
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2010, 08:36 AM~17662497
> *WUS SUP COLORADO READY FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


RUTHLESS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave: TTT


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 31 2010, 09:05 PM~17659375
> *whats up colorado
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got lucky, I was browsing ebay and bam I found some white wall tires like I had on my black n red bike. I found a set back 16" front 19" shit I jumped on those badboys quick.


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

nice rides down there in the springs....  



> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 27 2010, 10:44 PM~17629190
> *Here are some pics of the homies ridin out in the Springs from last weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wut up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 1 2010, 04:30 PM~17666640
> *I got lucky, I was browsing ebay and bam I found some white wall tires like I had on my black n red bike. I found a set back 16" front 19" shit I jumped on those badboys quick.
> *


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado,


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

GoodMorning CO. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 1 2010, 07:53 AM~17662612
> *YEA I'LL BE GOING
> *


sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17662844
> *I'll be there
> *


awesome


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 1 2010, 09:36 AM~17663431
> *RUTHLESS will be there :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17666436
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: whats good fam.. this weekend going to off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

good morning


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

a few flyers of shows coming up in colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good co!!! seems to be alot of shows coming up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 2 2010, 09:42 AM~17673750
> * whutz good co!!! seems to be alot of shows coming up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Fes!! :biggrin: 

Wut up CO!!! :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 2 2010, 08:42 AM~17673750
> * whutz good co!!! seems to be alot of shows coming up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good anson, buma and ceez!!! how's everything been goin? :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave: T T T :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone have any spare slow downs they don't need?!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave:


----------



## mr clark (Feb 11, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
TTT FOR COLORADO LOWRIDERS


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 1 2010, 08:07 PM~17669462
> *
> *


whats cracking roy?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 2 2010, 11:10 PM~17681920
> *to the top :thumbsup:
> *


whats up john


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up CO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

sneak peak of one of our car we finishing for the show


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL members :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jun 2 2010, 11:28 PM~17682102
> *whats up john
> *


what up chris


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 AM~17683631
> *Good morning CO and LIL members :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 2 2010, 12:18 PM~17675058
> *Whutz good anson, buma and ceez!!! how's everything been goin? :biggrin:
> *


Tryin to get these rides lookin good and on the street!! :biggrin: Wuts good with you homie?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jun 3 2010, 08:29 AM~17683512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats Good COLORADO ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 3 2010, 10:27 AM~17684640
> *Tryin to get these rides lookin good and on the street!!  :biggrin:  Wuts good with you homie?
> *


shit just doin' da same... got my cutty started today FINALLY, so definitely motivated right now!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2010, 01:48 PM~17686229
> *shit just doin' da same... got my cutty started today FINALLY, so definitely motivated right now!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Thats wuts up!! We need some progress pix. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 3 2010, 01:56 PM~17686289
> *Thats wuts up!! We need some progress pix.  :biggrin:
> *


i got pics from da cruise, progress pics of my cutty and party pics from last weekend but no comp... my computer took a shit on me, im on my phone right now...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17686472
> *i got pics from da cruise, progress pics of my cutty and party pics from last weekend but no comp... my computer took a shit on me, im on my phone right now...
> *


That sucks, mine was actin up yesterday too. Damn computers! :banghead:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2010, 09:17 AM~17686472
> *i got pics from da cruise, progress pics of my cutty and party pics from last weekend but no comp... my computer took a shit on me, im on my phone right now...
> *


sup fesboogie can u help me out where can i find music to download for free :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 3 2010, 04:20 PM~17687464
> *sup fesboogie can u help me out where can i find music to download for free :biggrin:
> *


whutz good... i heard about www.limewire.com and www.mymixer.com but i dont really know, i still buy cd's...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 3 2010, 02:23 PM~17686517
> *That sucks, mine was actin up yesterday too. Damn computers!  :banghead:
> *


yeah pain in da ass sometimes


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 3 2010, 05:18 PM~17688576
> *whutz good... i heard about www.limewire.com and www.mymixer.com but i dont really know, i still buy cd's...
> *


I never heard of mymixer.com but limewire has a lot of virus


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 07:29 AM~17683520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 my sister-in-law would fall in love with that car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS+Jun 2 2010, 08:39 PM~17679440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just threw up in my mouth a lil bit :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 3 2010, 07:28 PM~17689548
> *Not much Big swiggs,how you doing homie?
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a lil bit :barf:
> *


bronco hater, huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 09:06 PM~17689927
> *bronco hater, huh
> *


nah just a Big Raiders fan
Came out nice though Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do Co big ups to Fess and Izzy how you all doin


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17690031
> *nah just a Big Raiders fan
> Came out nice though Mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.. heres a hyabusa i just recently finished


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

lakers spanked that a$$


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream+Jun 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17690313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jun 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17690313
> *What it do Co big ups to Fess and Izzy how you all doin
> *



What up Homie!!!!! How ya been?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17690532
> *thanks bro.. heres a hyabusa i just recently finished
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Musta been hard painting it huh Mac :biggrin: 

Looks good tho Homie!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 10:00 PM~17690619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Brotha!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 3 2010, 06:11 PM~17688951
> *I never heard of mymixer.com but limewire has a lot of virus
> *


I don't trust any free music download sites to tell you the truth. Limewire did have a lot of viruses though.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 3 2010, 07:27 PM~17689535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17690542
> *lakers spanked that a$$
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY MAC JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH FOR PRE REG AND HOW MUCH DAY OF SHOW


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning Colorado!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17691255
> *:thumbsup: Musta been hard painting it huh Mac :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good tho Homie!!!
> *


not too bad bro.. thanks though


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17691267
> *Looks good Brotha!!
> *


ya, i think its gonna get alot of attention.. im not a big fan of the big wheels but its aiiight


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 3 2010, 09:55 PM~17691356
> *HEY MAC JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH FOR PRE REG AND HOW MUCH DAY OF SHOW
> *


$20 if you register today, and $25 if you register 2morrow


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 4 2010, 07:14 AM~17693934
> *$20 if you register today, and $25 if you register 2morrow
> *


  THANKS MAC


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jun 4 2010, 08:12 AM~17693922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 It does look good tho Homie!!!! As always


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 4 2010, 08:22 AM~17693980
> * THANKS MAC
> *



:wave: :wave: 

What up Mr. Wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2010, 07:25 AM~17694005
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> What up Mr. Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP IZZY HOW YOU BEEN BRO U SHOWING UP THIS SAT.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tCp5AVtSTeA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tCp5AVtSTeA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 4 2010, 08:31 AM~17694029
> *WUS SUP IZZY HOW YOU BEEN BRO U SHOWING UP THIS SAT.
> *



Yeah we will Homie!!! We'll be there, probably not showin, but we'll have to chop it up for a bit!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2010, 09:44 AM~17694580
> *Yeah we will Homie!!! We'll be there, probably not showin, but we'll have to chop it up for a bit!!!
> *



Que pajo papo!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 4 2010, 09:56 AM~17694671
> *Que pajo papo!
> *



What up mijo???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2010, 08:44 AM~17694580
> *Yeah we will Homie!!! We'll be there, probably not showin, but we'll have to chop it up for a bit!!!
> *


SOUNDS COO IZZY BE LOOKING OUT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2010, 11:44 AM~17695584
> *What up mijo???
> *



Just workin primo...how have you been?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 4 2010, 01:42 PM~17696479
> *Just workin primo...how have you been?
> *



Trabajando tambien :happysad: 

Been alright tho...wish work would pick up a little more to keep me busy. Whutz good with you??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 4 2010, 01:11 PM~17696294
> *SOUNDS COO IZZY BE LOOKING OUT
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 4 2010, 02:59 PM~17697154
> *Trabajando tambien :happysad:
> 
> Been alright tho...wish work would pick up a little more to keep me busy. Whutz good with you??
> *



Workin like a mad man also...just livin life...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17691321
> *I don't trust any free music download sites to tell you the truth.  Limewire did have a lot of viruses though.
> *


all I use is free download sites and as long as you know what your doing you don't really have to worry about viruses


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 4 2010, 06:21 PM~17698780
> *whats up co
> *


whats up joto I mean loco :happysad: how you been **** I mean homie :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

the pic it self is a little old but this is a pic of my screen saver  









sorry needed to edit it to see if I can make the pic smaller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 4 2010, 11:22 PM~17700415
> *the pic it self is a little old but this is a pic of my screen saver
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is there have been a few changes


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 4 2010, 11:20 PM~17700825
> *yeah it is there have been a few changes
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17691255
> *:thumbsup: Musta been hard painting it huh Mac :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good tho Homie!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well everyone have fun at the show
I gotta slave it today
Make sure ya take plenty of pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 5 2010, 07:18 AM~17701773
> *Whutz good colorado!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 5 2010, 04:47 AM~17701600
> *Well everyone have fun at the show
> I gotta slave it today
> Make sure ya take plenty of pics :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL TRY :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT from page 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 5 2010, 07:36 AM~17701836
> *:wave:
> *


whut up ceaser!!! it was a hot one today!!! Mac & Quincy's show was a really good turnout!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 5 2010, 03:54 PM~17704143
> *whut up ceaser!!! it was a hot one today!!! Mac & Quincy's show was a really good turnout!!!
> *


yes it was a hott one.. thanks for everyone who came out... really good turn out... prancer was aiiight... sorry the trophys and all that crap was a lil messed up, but it was our 1st show and next year we will have thangs ran a lil beter.... i have tons of pics and will post em later in my paint section... thanks everyone again


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 5 2010, 04:54 PM~17704143
> *whut up ceaser!!! it was a hot one today!!! Mac & Quincy's show was a really good turnout!!!
> *


What up brothers. Glad you guys had a great turn out..im still stuck here at work so no fun for me. Its all gravy tho! Post some pics of the [email protected]!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had a nice day with the Family today,wish I coulda made the show but didn't get off til 1:30
Glad to hear it was a good turnout


Drank a cold one in honor of it :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

il get all the pics posted in a few in my paint section of the show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

good morning to all :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 6 2010, 07:56 AM~17707950
> *good morning to all :biggrin:
> *


mornin ruthless.... good meeting everyone yesterday.... easier to meet people and see there face so on lay it low i know who it is im talking to..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody ever been on the train that goes under the Royal Gorge?
I went on that yesterday evening and it was the shit.Had dinner and everything on there.Was pricey but definately worth it. :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 6 2010, 10:03 AM~17708234
> *Whutz good colorado!!!
> *


What up Fes :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 09:47 AM~17708147
> *Anybody ever been on the train that goes under the Royal Gorge?
> I went on that yesterday evening and it was the shit.Had dinner and everything on there.Was pricey but definately worth it. :yes:
> *


I been on the cable car that goes across, that thing is freaky hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17708460
> *I been on the cable car that goes across, that thing is freaky  hno:
> *


I bet,looked crazy in the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where I live in Canon City


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Before that ,this garage



hell of alot nicer nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17708518
> *Before that ,this garage
> hell of alot nicer nowadays
> 
> ...


There was 5 of us living in that fucker for like 6 months :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tried to take my son out to show him where we was and to be grateful for what we have now.....Then we had our fun,his first time driving something motorized
:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17708518
> *Before that ,this garage
> hell of alot nicer nowadays
> 
> ...


that looks huge compared to wut i got. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Then we ate first class on the Royal Gorge.

:cheesy:











Food imo wasn't all that great....buncha damn fat on my prime rib 












But the views were amazing :yes:






























Well just thought I'd share a lil of the adventure.I would recommend it if you have the time and the spread.

Have a great weekend everyone,from my Family to yours.



Oh yeah and 





Go LAKERS !!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 10:04 AM~17708240
> *What up Fes :wave:
> *


whut up roy, how's everything goin over there???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 6 2010, 11:50 AM~17708667
> *whut up roy, how's everything goin over there???
> *


Great bro,Loving life :biggrin: 


Hey when your shipment of vol.18's gonna be in?
Imma need something to watch soon after the Lakers beat the Celtics in the Finals. :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17690532
> *thanks bro.. heres a hyabusa i just recently finished
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work mac :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 3 2010, 07:27 PM~17689535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave: how have u been roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jun 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17708730
> *:wave:  how have u been roy
> *


Been great bro,wish I didn't have to work so much but just gotta be thankful to have work.
How you been RJ?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:16 AM~17708771
> *Been great bro,wish I didn't have to work so much but just gotta be thankful to have work.
> How you been RJ?
> *


yessssssir. ive been ok bro just the same o shit stil looking 4 a job lol but thanks 4 askn. so hows the 63 been


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jun 6 2010, 12:25 PM~17708816
> *yessssssir. ive been ok bro just the same o shit stil looking 4 a job lol but thanks 4 askn. so hows the 63 been
> *


Good luck on the yob hunt it's crazy out there.
As for the 63.....let's just say it needs some attention :happysad: 
Hopefully I'll be able to get some well deserved attention done on it soon


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up Roy ? been busy working hih thats cool cuz now your making cash and can spend it on stuff just to be working again is a good feeling.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 12:38 PM~17708865
> *whats up Roy ? been busy working hih thats cool cuz now your making cash and can spend it on stuff just to be working again is a good feeling.
> *


Very good feeling bro,life is good :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

ive been busy working and havent went to one little car show ive been doing stuff with my family spending money on the kids and on my chrome and it has actually been pretty good. i just bought a damn 300 dollar bike for dom wish i had a bike like that when i was a kid.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17708889
> *ive been busy working and havent went to one little car show ive been doing stuff with my family spending money on the kids and on my chrome and it has actually been pretty good. i just bought a damn 300 dollar bike for dom wish i had a bike like that when i was a kid.
> *


I have only been to 1 show this year.I really am focused on investing more time in my family and getting my ride straight before showing.
I really want to show up in Denver at least a few times.Not to the big LRM show but just to some of the smaller club shows to show support.
I guess we'll see,but right now I'm just fed up with my car situation.
Before I had all the time and no money,now the money is here but the time is hard to achieve.
O'well it will work itself out
:biggrin: 

That's what me and Lynda always tell Lil Roy after we spoil his lil ass....Must be nice,wish I had it like that back then.But it is nice to see the kids happy.
Great to hear you are doing good.tell the Fam we said Hi


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 12:39 PM~17708869
> *Very good feeling bro,life is good :biggrin:
> *


damn that was your kids first time riding something motorized, you need to get that kid out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17709079
> *damn that was your kids first time riding something motorized, you need to get that kid out :biggrin:
> *


I don't trust his clumsy ass :biggrin: 
I got him a mini-crotch rocket but he's too damn reckless on his bike,let alone something motorized


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:57 AM~17708691
> *Great bro,Loving life :biggrin:
> Hey when your shipment of vol.18's gonna be in?
> Imma need something to watch soon after the Lakers beat the Celtics in the Finals. :cheesy:
> *


i'll have them sometime this week, i'll let u know!!! glad everything is goin good though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 6 2010, 02:13 PM~17709357
> *i'll have them sometime this week, i'll let u know!!! glad everything is goin good though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog and yeah everything is great,I really have nothing to complain about.
I have it good compared to many unfortunate people :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jun 6 2010, 11:04 AM~17708719
> *  nice work mac  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jun 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17709875
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 01:34 PM~17709160
> *I don't trust his clumsy ass :biggrin:
> I got him a mini-crotch rocket but he's too damn reckless on his bike,let alone something motorized
> *


we doing motocross now Dom hauls ass on that 50cc. i basically through his ass on the bike and told him not to ride it like a grandma . he wrecks but get right back up and keeps going. i still got that other 50 for sale Roy its not a fast bike 4 speed auotmatic its a 4 stroke


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 04:32 PM~17710080
> *we doing motocross now Dom hauls ass on that 50cc. i basically through his ass on the bike and told him not to ride it like a grandma . he wrecks but get right back up and keeps going. i still got that other 50 for sale Roy its not a fast bike 4 speed auotmatic its a 4 stroke
> *


what you want for it ?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 03:50 PM~17709880
> *:wave:
> *





READY 4 THE LAKERS GAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jun 6 2010, 04:53 PM~17710173
> *READY 4 THE LAKERS GAME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


1 more hour :cheesy: ...hopefully the Lakers return the favor and sweep these fools :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 04:41 PM~17710114
> *what you want for it ?
> *


275 with a spare tire


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 04:58 PM~17710208
> *275 with a spare tire
> *


I'll let you know soon,anything wrong with it?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 05:00 PM~17710224
> *I'll let you know soon,anything wrong with it?
> *


no its a good learner bike i just bought this other one cuz my son could race it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 05:00 PM~17710224
> *I'll let you know soon,anything wrong with it?
> *


Buy a honda 50 ROy they are indestructable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 6 2010, 05:05 PM~17710276
> *Buy a honda 50 ROy they are indestructable
> *


 are they? :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i think a 50 is too small for lil roy though you dont want to waste your money maybe get a 65


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 04:05 PM~17710284
> *are they? :0
> *


ya, my son has one and that lil turd runs good


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 04:08 PM~17710309
> *i think a 50 is too small for lil roy though you dont want to waste your money maybe get a 65
> *


I wanted to get my son a 50 a while back and he was 7 and everybody told me it would be to small for him. was that true and now he's 9 so what do you think I would need to look for now because I got him a bike with a go cart moter on it but its to heavy for him I think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 05:08 PM~17710309
> *i think a 50 is too small for lil roy though you dont want to waste your money maybe get a 65
> *


Nobody musta told that to the 50cc stunt crew down in P-town :biggrin: 
Nah he's cool on the bike,Imma get his lil 25cc fixed and he can roll that,unless he wants to earn something new


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 6 2010, 05:24 PM~17710394
> *I wanted to get my son a 50 a while back and he was 7 and everybody told me it would be to small for him. was that true and now he's 9 so what do you think I would need to look for now because I got him a bike with a go cart moter on it but its to heavy for him I think
> *


What up Chrisladen :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 05:08 PM~17710309
> *i think a 50 is too small for lil roy though you dont want to waste your money maybe get a 65
> *


If you want a 50 that has enough power to carry anyone of us fROm this topic hit up sean I guarantee it will have enough power


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 6 2010, 06:10 PM~17710674
> *If you want a 50 that has enough power to carry anyone of us fROm this topic hit up sean I guarantee it will have enough power
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you can soup up a 50 pretty good it costs though. my son is 8 and rides a husqvarna 50 pro senior it has higher suspension than a normal 50cc. but if you are going to spend money on a bike that the kid wont out grow right away i would look into a 65 cc


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

good game so far... lakers need to step it up a lil


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jun 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17710838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lakers look like ass right now,they need to step it up on D and the shooting percentage :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 6 2010, 06:55 PM~17710914
> *wuz good Co.
> *


What up Mr.Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17710838
> *you can soup up a 50 pretty good it costs though. my son is 8 and rides a husqvarna 50 pro senior it has higher suspension than a normal 50cc. but if you are going to spend money on a bike that the kid wont out grow right away i would look into a 65 cc
> *


Those have suspension like the ktm's right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers coming back,finally looking like a final team :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 6 2010, 07:46 PM~17711333
> *Those have suspension like the ktm's right???
> *


yeah they do in fact i may go to a ktm 65 when he out grows this one the husqvarna is a pain in the ass to get parts for it has a franco morini motor with a forward kick start


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 06:48 PM~17711347
> *Lakers coming back,finally looking like a final team :biggrin:
> *


yessir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great game ,too bad the Lakers lost.
But hopefully the series is competitive


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 08:11 PM~17712111
> *Great game ,too bad the Lakers lost.
> But hopefully the series is competitive
> *


x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 07:48 PM~17711347
> *Lakers coming back,finally looking like a final team :biggrin:
> *


haha wait until the broncos get ahold of the raiders 1-1 going to boston


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are a few pics I took of the show this past Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

The End :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

finally some pics from the show


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2010, 04:53 AM~17714591
> *finally some pics from the show
> *


good pics from the show..... i posted a few in my paint section


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

next show at mr. biggs


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 7 2010, 09:30 AM~17715581
> *Good Morning Colorado :wave:
> *


wut up


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 7 2010, 09:36 AM~17715629
> *wut up
> *



Wuz good Homie??


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Jun 7 2010, 05:34 AM~17714558
> *Here are a few pics I took of the show this past Saturday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 7 2010, 10:01 AM~17715841
> *Wuz good Homie??
> *


finishing my head gasket on my monte


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 06:39 AM~17714693
> *good pics from the show..... i posted a few in my paint section
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 6 2010, 11:28 AM~17708829
> *Good luck on the yob hunt it's crazy out there.
> As for the 63.....let's just say it needs some attention :happysad:
> Hopefully I'll be able to get some well deserved attention done on it soon
> *


yup yup thanks roy i appreciate it :thumbsup: that'll work thats 1 fuckn clean ass ride i cant wait 2 c what u do 2it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jun 6 2010, 12:25 PM~17708816
> *yessssssir. ive been ok bro just the same o shit stil looking 4 a job lol but thanks 4 askn. so hows the 63 been
> *


I couldn't tell you were out of work the way you be makin it rain :biggrin: good luck with that though bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2010, 04:57 PM~17720055
> *I couldn't tell you were out of work the way you be makin it rain :biggrin: good luck with that though bro
> *


you told me to post those pic's or pm you them but I fuckd up and think I lost my camera but if it shows up I'll pm them pic's to you right of way because you never know if its going to turn up later because while I was looking for the camera I found other things I lost about a month ago


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

for sale $3500


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

its a friend of mine, all body work is done floor boards too. ready for paint, has a 350 chevy and 400 tranny not installed. has mustang II front end, if anyone is interested hit me up i will give you his number or address


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

my new toy... thanks ty for helping me get it home


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Jun 7 2010, 06:39 PM~17720957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up Ruben? Good to see you're still doing the damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 05:53 AM~17714748
> *next show at mr. biggs
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 8 2010, 01:12 AM~17724886
> *thanks Mac
> *


no problem.. my 1yr old got ahold of my flyer but i got it straighten up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up peeps :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jun 8 2010, 08:44 AM~17725943
> *wat up peeps :wave:
> *


whutz good eric, whutz up CO!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

During the shoot.. I love Colorado =D


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics as always Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Hows everything out that way?

I'll be back in less then a month.. 3 days in Denver.. and 3 days in Colo Spgs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 8 2010, 01:08 PM~17728152
> *Thanks man.. Hows everything out that way?
> 
> I'll be back in less then a month.. 3 days in Denver.. and 3 days in Colo Spgs
> *


Things are good just chillin and cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FINALLY and I know it's long overdue but I got back to working on my ride so I'm continuing to cut my 4dr parts car up. I know this should of been done a few months ago but I got really side tracked but no more side jobs.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

The Wifeys new daily


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 8 2010, 04:00 PM~17730268
> *The Wifeys new daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 8 2010, 05:00 PM~17730268
> *The Wifeys new daily
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 8 2010, 05:00 PM~17730268
> *The Wifeys new daily
> 
> 
> ...



Dope Cip!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 8 2010, 05:00 PM~17730268
> *The Wifeys new daily
> 
> *


Looks good I've been driving my regal as a daily since I got it running :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> next show at mr. biggs
> Hope I can at least make this one


:thumbsup:



> yup yup thanks roy i appreciate it :thumbsup: that'll work thats 1 fuckn clean ass ride i cant wait 2 c what u do 2it


hanks dog
It just needs some changing up  



> you told me to post those pic's or pm you them but I fuckd up and think I lost my camera but if it shows up I'll pm them pic's to you right of way *because you never know if its going to turn up later because while I was looking for the camera I found other things I lost about a month ago*


 :happysad: 


> its a friend of mine, all body work is done floor boards too. ready for paint, has a 350 chevy and 400 tranny not installed. has mustang II front end, if anyone is interested hit me up i will give you his number or address


Nice 



> my new toy... thanks ty for helping me get it home


Nice


> :wave: :wave: :wave:


;wave:



>





>





>





>


Great work as usual Phil :thumbsup:



> FINALLY and I know it's long overdue but I got back to working on my ride so I'm continuing to cut my 4dr parts car up. I know this should of been done a few months ago but I got really side tracked but no more side jobs.


Can't wait to see this beauty Larry,props for the hard work


> The Wifeys new daily


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

All sizes of Brilliant Chrome Silver FLAKE is available here. Don't get jacked at the body shop on 6 Jars @ $300 when you can get the same amount for $120 right here.

Paypal is easy, Pay with your debit or Credit card for a single transaction 

4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 8 2010, 06:23 PM~17731514
> *All sizes of Brilliant Chrome Silver FLAKE is available here. Don't get jacked at the body shop on 6 Jars @ $300 when you can get the same amount for $120 right here.
> 
> Paypal is easy, Pay with your debit or Credit card for a single transaction
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

CLOSE GAME IN THE 3RD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 8 2010, 09:04 PM~17732550
> *CLOSE GAME IN THE 3RD
> *


Great game
Glad LA came back for the 3rd game.
Made one hell of a statement,especially in their first game in their house.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin: ttt


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 8 2010, 08:56 PM~17732446
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jun 8 2010, 10:32 PM~17733659
> *
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Familia...anyone in the springs wanna buy a cutty! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 9 2010, 07:08 AM~17735904
> *Good morning Familia...anyone in the springs wanna buy a cutty!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


il put the word out... my homie johnnie in alamosa is looking for another ride.. il hit em up today bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 9 2010, 08:08 AM~17735904
> *Good morning Familia...anyone in the springs wanna buy a cutty!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



post pics and a price


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17736053
> *post pics and a price
> *


 :uh: You aint tryin to buy no cutty! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17736053
> *post pics and a price
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545782


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17736029
> *il put the word out... my homie johnnie in alamosa is looking for another ride.. il hit em up today bro
> *



Thanks Primo!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt pg 2


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 9 2010, 08:38 AM~17736141
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545782
> *


ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 9 2010, 04:03 PM~17740004
> *ttt
> *



Thanks primo!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 9 2010, 03:03 PM~17740004
> *ttt
> *


 :wow: :wow: you have the same last name :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats up guys? I just picked up a 83 regal but i need some springs. Anyone have some for cheap cheap hit me up.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 9 2010, 06:36 PM~17742137
> *Whats up guys? I just picked up a 83 regal but i need some springs. Anyone have some for cheap cheap hit me up.
> *


You need some stock coils, or some for hydraulics?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17744002
> *You need some stock coils, or some for hydraulics?
> *


Some for the hydros.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 9 2010, 09:20 PM~17744191
> *Some for the hydros.
> *


I got some used ones that should work for you. Hit me up tomorrow. 719-671-8975


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Roll'n through real quick...what's good Colorado!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Jun 9 2010, 06:03 PM~17741257
> *:wow:  :wow: you have the same last name  :biggrin:
> *


yes we do have the same last name i have a 78' caddi on page 3948 like to see your ride post some pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do Co :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 10 2010, 07:53 AM~17747640
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


*SEE YOU SOON PERRITO...LETS GO LAKERS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup yall :wave:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 10 2010, 12:22 AM~17746044
> *yes we do have the same last name i have a 78' caddi on page 3948 like to see your ride post some pics
> *


NICE LAC BROTHA AS SOON AS I CAN FIND THE PICS I DOWN LOADED TO MY COMPUTER ILL POST THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

New Project








New chrome dash 4 the tre what u guys think


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 10 2010, 12:39 PM~17750019
> *New Project
> 
> 
> ...


dash is nice! and the pedal car tight!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jun 10 2010, 09:34 AM~17748452
> *SEE YOU SOON PERRITO...LETS GO LAKERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 10 2010, 03:43 PM~17751011
> *
> *


HIT ME UP PERRO IM IN DENVER.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 10 2010, 02:45 PM~17751028
> *HIT ME UP PERRO IM IN DENVER.
> *


:wow: :0 :biggrin: *OH OH DO I SMELL AGT JUNTA COMMING UP.....* :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 10 2010, 03:45 PM~17751028
> *HIT ME UP PERRO IM IN DENVER.
> *



How long are you in town for.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 10 2010, 03:45 PM~17751028
> *HIT ME UP PERRO IM IN DENVER.
> *


Hit me up homie 720-383-1281


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 10 2010, 05:09 PM~17751800
> *How long are you in town for.
> *


cpl more days bro , since i got my meds. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jun 10 2010, 03:54 PM~17751098
> *:wow:  :0  :biggrin: OH OH DO I SMELL AGT JUNTA COMMING UP..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 10 2010, 01:39 PM~17750019
> *New Project
> 
> 
> ...


there alrite ha j/p wut up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 10 2010, 08:35 PM~17753577
> *cpl more days bro , since i got my meds. :biggrin:
> *



Let me know if ur still in town Sunday, take u out cruising


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 10 2010, 12:44 PM~17750062
> *dash is nice! and the pedal car tight!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 10 2010, 01:39 PM~17750019
> *New Project
> 
> 
> ...


   some competition


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up colorado.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up COLORADO!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17754830
> *Let me know if ur still in town Sunday, take u out cruising
> *


  thanks bro.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 11 2010, 09:38 AM~17759124
> *Whut up COLORADO!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 12:32 AM~17756687
> *   some competition
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

whats good co :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

The regal looks good Larry :thumbsup: 

And so do those Ronas :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 11 2010, 04:42 PM~17762175
> *The regal looks good Larry :thumbsup:
> 
> And so do those Ronas :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: all pics taken just a while ago


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17762118
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 03:44 PM~17762187
> *:cheesy: all pics taken just a while ago
> *


So you fixin on gettin faded I see 
weather looks pretty good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 11 2010, 04:52 PM~17762267
> *So you fixin on gettin faded I see
> weather looks pretty good
> *


yeah it's pretty nice but the sirens were going off in town.Na I ain't gonna drink tonight I poured it up last night thats just some stash for whenever :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 04:03 PM~17762366
> *yeah it's pretty nice but the sirens were going off in town.Na I ain't gonna drink tonight I poured it up last night thats just some stash for whenever :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

wut up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My new work truck :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jun 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17745334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Jun 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17764080
> *wut up co
> *


Wut up Josh? The car is running good! Thanks for the help, :h5: :h5: :420:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 11 2010, 09:32 PM~17764295
> *My new work truck :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


my truck got hit with golf ball sized hail today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 11:45 PM~17765214
> *my truck got hit with golf ball sized hail today
> *


That sucks,hope it was insured......still sucks


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Ryderz?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 11 2010, 11:48 PM~17765245
> *That sucks,hope it was insured......still sucks
> *


full coverage but yeah it still sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2010, 12:01 AM~17765332
> *full coverage but yeah it still sux
> *


Yeah I hear ya.
We had bad hail here too....I really need to check my truck soon for damage.I haven't drove it in weeks and 3 hail storms. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 12:20 AM~17765435
> *Yeah I hear ya.
> We had bad hail here too....I really need to check my truck soon for damage.I haven't drove it in weeks and 3 hail storms. :happysad:
> *


hail sux


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17765214
> *my truck got hit with golf ball sized hail today
> *


moms truck got it good also along with my or should I say sam's neon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 AM~17765860
> *moms truck got it good also along with my or should I say sam's neon
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

That sux bro...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2010, 11:56 PM~17765588
> *hail sux
> *


not for me.. i get work!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 12 2010, 09:29 AM~17766757
> *not for me.. i get work!
> *


yup the paint shop guys down here were probably celebrating last night.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's Up CO? :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2010, 09:29 AM~17767049
> *yup the paint shop guys down here were probably celebrating last night.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 12 2010, 06:13 AM~17766363
> *:wow:
> 
> That sux bro...
> *


yeah it does but it sucked more when I thought I was going to have to fix it till the step-daughter said she was going to sence she's going to use it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus got da new Roll'n!!! U guys are gonna luv it, itz off da hook!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2010, 01:38 PM~17768080
> *Jus got da new Roll'n!!! U guys are gonna luv it, itz off da hook!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna deliver mines ? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 03:09 PM~17768705
> *you gonna deliver mines ? :cheesy:
> *


when???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17768870
> *when???
> *


Whenever you get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2010, 10:29 AM~17767049
> *yup the paint shop guys down here were probably celebrating last night.
> *


I know huh :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I would go get it but I had a few :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I heard about that hail. Probably the biggest LJ has seen in a decade or two. I aint never seen hail that big since I lived there for 25 years.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 12 2010, 04:20 PM~17769052
> *I heard about that hail.  Probably the biggest LJ has seen in a decade or two.  I aint never seen hail that big since I lived there for 25 years.
> *


That sucks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again Fes for the DVD
Was cool,wish they woulda showed more of the park though,shit was happening there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to all the Denver Clubs,Springs Clubs,Kansas Clubs,Rollin,and all the Ridaz,Solo Ridaz and their Families that made it out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17768870
> *when???
> *


how much are they?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:57 PM~17769844
> *Big ups to all the Denver Clubs,Springs Clubs,Kansas Clubs,Rollin,and all the Ridaz,Solo Ridaz and their Families that made it out.
> *


I made it all late and my ride was dirtier than anybodies there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2010, 06:58 PM~17769849
> *how much are they?
> *


$20


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:50 PM~17770134
> *:wave:
> *


you change your avatar everyday, why haven't you changed it to the Boston Celtics yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17770286
> *you change your avatar everyday, why haven't you changed it to the Boston Celtics yet
> *


 :uh: 

:buttkick:

:nono:

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17770286
> *you change your avatar everyday, why haven't you changed it to the Boston Celtics yet
> *


Gotta change it so my fans that track my every post I put up get a lil confused and hopefully get a life instead of worrying about mine :twak:
Some people just like to flatter themselves by thinking I am posting about them :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Really like the cruising scenes in Rollin this time.
A lil more wouldn't hurt but Rollin looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JR your ride looks bad as fuck with the new additions
Just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks ROY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 12 2010, 10:16 PM~17771079
> *Thanks ROY.
> *


No problem homie that shit complimented the beauty that I thought could look no better because if was already flawless...big ups dog  
Can you post some pics when you get time? :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would Roy but I dont have any now.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jun 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17771318
> *I would Roy but I dont have any now.
> *


It's all gravy dog....just wanted to give props


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP 

I KNOW YOUR 602-814-4179


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2010, 12:38 PM~17768080
> *Jus got da new Roll'n!!! U guys are gonna luv it, itz off da hook!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wher can i pick one up at


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 12 2010, 10:15 PM~17771512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 shipped?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2010, 12:38 PM~17768080
> *Jus got da new Roll'n!!! U guys are gonna luv it, itz off da hook!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  hell yea ...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

What up RIDERZ??
JUST DROPPIN SOME LUV IN FORM OF THE 
Give BIGHAPPY and FREDDY a call @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

take a price break on something you already need and support a fellow rider at the same time!!! 












plus shipping so pm your zip codes please, it looks like paypal will be the only form of payment for now. Shipping will be cheap!!! USPS


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Whats up CO...long time no talk


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up chris how are things goin out there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17770368
> *Gotta change it so my fans that track my every post I put up get a lil confused and hopefully get a life instead of worrying about mine  :twak:
> Some people just like to flatter themselves by thinking I am posting about them :dunno:
> *


 :0 YOU HAVE FANS, I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jun 12 2010, 11:47 PM~17771717
> *wher can i pick one up at
> *


just call me and i'll meet up w/ u!!! 287-4200


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 13 2010, 09:58 AM~17773420
> *:0 YOU HAVE FANS, I JUST NOTICED YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR :nicoderm:
> *


Nah I just got people that think I care about them enough to be focusing my every comment on them or so it seems.
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 10:50 AM~17773756
> *Nah I just got people that think I care about them enough to be focusing my every comment on them or so it seems.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2010, 11:05 AM~17773832
> *:wow:
> *


It's nothing to get excited about :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 AM~17774046
> *It's nothing to get excited about :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:50 AM~17773756
> *Nah I just got people that think I care about them enough to be focusing my every comment on them or so it seems.
> :biggrin:
> *


I care about you mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 13 2010, 01:28 PM~17774616
> *I care about you mr. Roy
> *


Thank you Paul I care about you too bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lot of love in this room :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17774890
> *Lot of love in this room  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Few random pics from my time at work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17774890
> *Lot of love in this room  :biggrin:
> *


yes there is :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO? Anybody wanna trade some extended upper and lower trailing arms for my old ladies 83 regal for some stock ones get at me there aint nothing wrong with them just need the stock ones


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2010, 10:41 AM~17773689
> *just call me and i'll meet up w/ u!!! 287-4200
> *


How much?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 13 2010, 05:10 PM~17775994
> *Wut up CO? Anybody wanna trade some extended upper and lower trailing arms for my old ladies 83 regal for some stock ones get at me there aint nothing wrong with them just need the stock ones
> *


BRO I HAVE SOME HIT ME UP I HAVE UPPER AND LOWER FRONTS AND UPPER AND LOWER BACKS HIT ME UP


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Sup everyone! 
Been away for a minute, I have just been working on the Car little by little.
Anyhow lookin to see if there's any interest here for Hydro setup/ partial hydro setup? Decided to go another direction with the Monte so I have some stuff to get rid of. Right now I have the back pump out, rear 12" cylinders, Springs with cups, 2 donuts, and rear hoses. Pics below. So for now I only have the rear back to stock. As soon as my parts get here for the front I will have another identical pump, Two 10" cylinders, front springs and cups, Batterys, Rack, and 10 switch box. Looking to get 800.00 obo for ALL of it. I left the front in so I could pull the car in and out without scraping, and so ppl car see it ALL works.

Pics...............




































Willing to sell individual If the $ is right.
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

some other random ish I been doing....
Re-covered the nasty old, saggy headliner, here's a few pics of the yob.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 03:17 PM~17775387
> *Few random pics from my time at work
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my buddies car john he was our sponsor for the bike stunts :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice work CSC85MC


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 13 2010, 05:58 PM~17776268
> *nice work CSC85MC
> *


Thanks Man!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 13 2010, 06:12 PM~17776004
> *How much?
> *


$20... on another note good nba finals this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17777084
> *$20... on another note good nba finals this year!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:twak:




But on a Great note....it's going back to LA


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

so are the lakers out ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

nevermind i saw roys post at the bottom


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 13 2010, 08:53 PM~17777101
> *so are the lakers out ?
> *


No the Celdicks are ahead in the best of seven series 3-2 but the final 2 games are in LA
Great series though IMO even though my team is down :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On a side note Colorado looked good on that Rollin :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you going to the denver show roy on july 11th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 13 2010, 09:01 PM~17777190
> *you going to the denver show roy on july 11th
> *


I think Imma make the Pueblo show instead because of my yob situation.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

with your yob situation you have so much money you can hit up all the shows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Plus I would rather support Beto,Silviano,and the rest of the locals holding the P-town show instead of LRM.
I would love to go to both but don't wanna mess up anything at work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17777213
> *with your yob situation you have so much money you can hit up all the shows
> *


Not at all bro
I am making like almost half of what I was making 2 years ago but the 15-20 hrs OT helps out :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found out what was up wit da shaking on the ride too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You almost at 20k Larry where you at?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

what was it ? you just being a fraidy cat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 13 2010, 09:11 PM~17777276
> *what was it ? you just being a fraidy cat
> *


The fawking grooves in the newly concreted streets.
I drove it in one of the lil POS cars that they gave me at work,and did the same chit just not as bad probably because the wheels on the Raggety Trey are alot skinnier :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17777313
> *The fawking grooves in the newly concreted streets.
> I drove it in one of the lil POS cars that they gave me at work,and did the same chit just not as bad probably because the wheels on the Raggety Trey are alot skinnier :happysad:
> *


damn you dont do much traveling thats how the roads are in wyoming in places those grooves catch the tires and move the vehicle where it wants to.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 13 2010, 09:17 PM~17777339
> *damn you dont do much traveling thats how the roads are in wyoming in places those grooves catch the tires and move the vehicle where it wants to.
> *


My first time I ever lost a wheel was after those damn things when I pulled over and I accidentally loosened a wheel instead of tightened it .......then crossthreaded it.......I was young.....I shoulda known this time......the rag never acted that bad before :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 13 2010, 09:30 PM~17777478
> *:wave:
> *


What up Ceez :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:36 PM~17777539
> *What up Ceez :wave:
> *



How have you been primo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 13 2010, 09:50 PM~17777730
> *How have you been primo?
> *


Great bro been working alot but life is good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How you been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta give it up to "Just Casual".....they looked great in the Rollin vid



Not to mention those 3 Treys they showed at the end of the Colo Springs shot :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:55 PM~17777789
> *How you been homie?
> *



The same primo, workin like crazy! 

Can't wait to see the RollN vid!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17777953
> *The same primo,  workin like crazy!
> 
> Can't wait to see the RollN vid!
> *


It's cool  
Gotta love the cruisin and clownin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 09:10 PM~17777270
> *You almost at 20k Larry where you at?
> *


I'm almost there but I spend alot of time in Off topic and post don't count down there or I'd be way over 20


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

So I took pepboys price on Cornells for $35 to Discount Tire and they matched it with a set of Hankooks. Good deal?

Then they dropped the price on Cornells to 30 today, so hopefully I can talk them down a bit more, the Hankooks are being shipped in this week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17778283
> *It's cool
> Gotta love the  cruisin and clownin :biggrin:
> *



I will order mine tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 14 2010, 10:21 AM~17781572
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *




:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good my boriguan brothers!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:29 AM~17781662
> *What's good my boriguan brothers!
> *



What up!!!!! So any hits on da Cutty??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good ceez & izzy!!! whut u guyz up to?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still waiting on them progress pics. :uh: :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 14 2010, 10:30 AM~17781666
> *What up!!!!! So any hits on da Cutty??
> *


I believe it's sold thats what his for sale topic on LIL says :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yup....the Cutty is gone! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17777857
> *Gotta give it up to "Just Casual".....they looked great in the Rollin vid
> Not to mention those 3 Treys they showed at the end of the Colo Springs shot :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT ON ROY WERE WORKN ON IT... NOW LOWRIDER NEEDS TO LET US INTO THE PIT LET THE HOMETOWN REPRESENT... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 14 2010, 07:14 AM~17780624
> *So I took pepboys price on Cornells for $35 to Discount Tire and they matched it with a set of Hankooks.  Good deal?
> 
> Then they dropped the price on Cornells to 30 today, so hopefully I can talk them down a bit more, the Hankooks are being shipped in this week.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats to Sweet Dreams CC for the On The Scene feature in the new LRM!

And x2 for Just Casual on a good showing in RollN. 

Putting CO on the map


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigcadi, fesboogie, BigCeez :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

anson aint gonna let me off da hook on the pics!!! :biggrin: im gonna go to chapos and post them up later!!!  and JUST CASUAL did put it down on ROLL'N for their car club and for da home state!!! BIG UPS!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 14 2010, 12:52 PM~17783333
> *anson aint gonna let me off da hook on the pics!!! :biggrin: im gonna go to chapos and post them up later!!!   and JUST CASUAL did put it down on ROLL'N for their car club and for da home state!!! BIG UPS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 14 2010, 01:51 PM~17783323
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: bigcadi, fesboogie, BigCeez :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 14 2010, 02:04 PM~17783434
> *:wave:
> *


So you gonna get something else or continue to work on your other ride?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2010, 02:50 PM~17783797
> *So you gonna get something else or continue to work on your other ride?
> *



I actually traded the Cutty for something else. I will try to post some pics up here later on.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 14 2010, 01:45 PM~17783280
> *Congrats to Sweet Dreams CC for the On The Scene feature in the new LRM!
> 
> And x2 for Just Casual on a good showing in RollN.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What's good co :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 14 2010, 01:52 PM~17783333
> *anson aint gonna let me off da hook on the pics!!! :biggrin: im gonna go to chapos and post them up later!!!   and JUST CASUAL did put it down on ROLL'N for their car club and for da home state!!! BIG UPS!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO? 
i see you Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 14 2010, 10:54 PM~17789213
> *what up CO?
> i see you Ceez
> *


 :0 


Stalker...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 14 2010, 09:56 PM~17789254
> *:0
> Stalker...
> *


shhh...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 14 2010, 03:36 PM~17784193
> *I actually traded the Cutty for something else. I will try to post some pics up here later on.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 15 2010, 12:08 AM~17790332
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up homies like that rollN video shits tight


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jun 15 2010, 07:14 AM~17791562
> *wat up homies like that rollN video shits tight
> *


 :biggrin:That shit is hot


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 15 2010, 02:11 PM~17794343
> *wuz good colorado
> *


Hows the monte coming?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 7 2010, 06:53 AM~17714748
> *next show at mr. biggs
> 
> 
> ...


To register for this is there a mail in form you can do or does it have to be done through the Mr.Biggs website and is there a pay the day of the show and is it the same??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Testing the waters---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $10,500 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala of equal value.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy: ready to go roll


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2010, 02:24 PM~17794464
> *Hows the monte coming?
> *


itz comming good but slow like that vert itz nice what bout that nine how far are u wit it


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up con(fes) in 
a feeling (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 15 2010, 05:21 PM~17796085
> *wuz up con(fes) in
> a feeling (no ****)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 15 2010, 06:31 PM~17797224
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco: el loco


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 15 2010, 02:31 PM~17795046
> *Testing the waters---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $10,500 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala of equal value.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie good luck on the sale


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17797224
> *:uh:
> *


Good looking on the dvd Fes that shit was pretty tight I just wish it would have showed us at the park and the springs more


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 15 2010, 02:31 PM~17795046
> *Testing the waters---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $10,500 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala of equal value.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Thinking of switching to an electronic ignition how easy is it to do?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up fellers :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jun 15 2010, 07:14 AM~17791562
> *wat up homies like that rollN video shits tight
> *


you are saying that cuz you are all over that mofo all cheezy...lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2010, 01:27 PM~17794504
> *To register for this is there a mail in form you can do or does it have to be done through the Mr.Biggs website and is there a pay the day of the show and is it the same??
> *


you have to do it through the website...
or you can pay day-of and its a 5 dollar mark up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will try to answer any questions the best i can

to let everyone know about the "Show & Shine"

all entrants will get a "Goodie Bag"(i know that sounds corny but i dont know what other word to use) consisting of a 3"x5" dash plate for memories(lol), a Mr. Biggs all day unlimited pass for all the outdoor activities(with option to purchase extra passes at a discounted price if you have more than one child) which includes outdoor go-carts, water slide, bounce house, and twister ride, and other items in bag(just not sure what else yet)
please keep in mind that the all day pass is worth 15 dollars at the door so we are trying to make it good for the people that choose to spend the day with us  

we will have a mobile detailer on site ready to wash any car that wants to go straight to the show instead of getting up that much earlier to hit a car wash for 5 dollars a car(you will spend more than that at the car wash anyway) cars in show or your daily car even

we have 15 categories... and some nice trophies
best of show
best lowrider
best streetrod
best new school(post 80's)
best old school(pre 80's)
best paint
best interior
best bicycle
best motorcycle
best g-body
best SUV
best Original
best club participation
best underconstruction
best chrome
kids choice

please remember this is a "Show & Shine" and a family fun event...we are not a full blown car show
this is our first year doing this so it will be sort of trial and error but we did put good effort and money into venue and trophies and stuff
all judging will be done by our peers and the public

we hope to see everyone out there and having a good time

hit me up if you have any questions (719)243-5052
this is to benefit non-profits M.A.D.D and Partners in Housing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 10:58 PM~17799609
> *i will try to answer any questions the best i can
> 
> to let everyone know about the "Show & Shine"
> ...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 09:33 PM~17799167
> *you are saying that cuz you are all over that mofo all cheezy...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 11:24 PM~17799974
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanx for the info Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jun 15 2010, 10:30 PM~17799136
> *Thinking of switching to an electronic ignition how easy is it to do?
> *


what kind of motor?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17796061
> *itz comming good but slow like that vert itz nice what bout that nine how far are u wit it
> *


Not far bro I keep getting side tracked and it sux.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2010, 12:27 AM~17800708
> *Not far bro I keep getting side tracked and it sux.
> *


nothing wrong wit taken ur time u gonna be at da lrm show nexy month


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool vid posted in offtopic just thought I'd post it for those who don't frequent there. It's nice to see lowriders in a positive light especially by the media

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/88od7s1_VRI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/88od7s1_VRI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jun 16 2010, 12:47 AM~17800884
> *nothing wrong wit taken ur time u gonna be at da lrm show nexy month
> *


Yeah I'll be there I'm only gonna be showing my daughters pedal car because I don't have a show car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17799609
> *i will try to answer any questions the best i can
> 
> to let everyone know about the "Show & Shine"
> ...



should be a great event


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 10:58 PM~17799609
> *i will try to answer any questions the best i can
> 
> to let everyone know about the "Show & Shine"
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone at CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 16 2010, 08:49 AM~17803063
> *Where's everyone at CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 16 2010, 11:06 AM~17803678
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!! did u already check out da dvd?


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17764884
> *Wut up Josh? The car is running good! Thanks for the help, :h5:  :h5:  :420:
> *



now prob man lemme know if theres n e thing elkse u need help wit


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Jun 16 2010, 05:49 PM~17807433
> *now prob man lemme know if theres n e thing elkse u need help wit
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody have any 12 inch cylinders let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ttt beer


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

get those rides ready, 1 week away


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 07:38 PM~17808562
> *shine up those rides homeslice,s... good show this weekend
> *


What show is this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 06:38 PM~17808562
> *get those rides ready, 1 week away
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 16 2010, 06:41 PM~17808585
> *What show is this weekend? :dunno:
> *


oops my bag, next weekend, MR.BIGGS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 15 2010, 03:31 PM~17795046
> *Testing the waters---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $10,500 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala of equal value.
> 
> 
> ...


good luck joe


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 16 2010, 07:41 PM~17808585
> *What show is this weekend? :dunno:
> *


theres one in alamosa


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17799609
> *i will try to answer any questions the best i can
> 
> to let everyone know about the "Show & Shine"
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE :biggrin: DONT WORRY CHRIS AND CITYWIDE YOU HOMIES WE'LL DO GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2010, 11:26 PM~17800699
> *what kind of motor?
> *


350


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jun 16 2010, 11:17 PM~17810923
> *350
> *


na it'll be easy to change to electronic so you have points now right??Just get an hei distributor with plug wires and I'm not sure if you have to change the spark plugs or regap the ones you have and just run a 24v ignition wire to the distributor and thats it


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 16 2010, 09:06 PM~17810066
> *IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE  :biggrin: DONT WORRY CHRIS AND CITYWIDE YOU HOMIES WE'LL DO GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


i got some fliers for you Mr. Wrinkles


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning familia!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

suup fellers.. mornin


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

ANYONE ROLLIN TO ALAMOSA THIS WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW AND HOP?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 16 2010, 12:31 PM~17804929
> *whutz good buma!!! did u already check out da dvd?
> *


tryn to get ready 4 lowrider i took the car apart,, yes sir had blackmagic send it to me with the parts i ordered :biggrin: lookin good colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 17 2010, 11:22 AM~17815049
> *tryn to get ready 4 lowrider i took the car apart,, yes sir had blackmagic send it to me with the parts i ordered :biggrin: lookin good colorado
> *


    im doin da same thang, gettin' ready for denver!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 17 2010, 10:41 AM~17815234
> *     im doin da same thang, gettin' ready for denver!!!
> *


nice geter done.. talked to bret lrm might have 1 car in the hop.... trying for two :x: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone else needs a copy of Roll'n vol. 18 in Denver let me know... I'll be up there tomorrow afternoon for a couple of hours, hit me up 719-287-4200...  :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 17 2010, 10:58 AM~17815411
> *If anyone else needs a copy of Roll'n vol. 18 in Denver let me know... I'll be up there tomorrow afternoon for a couple of hours, hit me up 719-287-4200...   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2010, 11:30 PM~17811641
> *na it'll be easy to change to electronic so you have points now right??Just get an hei distributor with plug wires and I'm not sure if you have to change the spark plugs or regap the ones you have and just run a 24v ignition wire to the distributor and thats it
> *


Cool thanks


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up homies need to get sum cruzing done, also have a 82 grand prix 4 sale if anyone intrested cheap and clean hit me at 337-9194.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Go Celtics!! :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2010, 04:03 PM~17817455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a canadian x frame


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 17 2010, 06:13 PM~17818492
> *Go Celtics!!  :h5:  :cheesy:
> *



x76


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys how do u fix a driveshaft falling out when ur car is lowered with extened trailing arms on a 83 regal? A slip yoke and where do i buy one


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW OF OR SELLING A 62 IMPALA RAG???...CASH MONEY OR TRADES IS FINE, I'M JUST LOOKING FOR SOME RAGS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

GOOD GAME.. CONGRATS LAKERS


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 17 2010, 06:25 PM~17818560
> *that looks like a canadian x frame
> *


what makes you say that?why is it better?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17818792
> *Hey guys how do u fix a driveshaft falling out when ur car is lowered with extened trailing arms on a 83 regal? A slip yoke and where do i buy one
> *


spike on LIL I think sells slip yokes for g bodies and other makes his name is big nuts on here


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17820868
> *spike on LIL I think sells slip yokes for g bodies and other makes his name is big nuts on here
> *


Thanks mosthated :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 17 2010, 06:06 PM~17818792
> *Hey guys how do u fix a driveshaft falling out when ur car is lowered with extened trailing arms on a 83 regal? A slip yoke and where do i buy one
> *


Black Magic sells them-- "slip-n-stubs w/spring / u-joint (g-body) 2.50 dia. $200.00"
is what you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good eve my colorado brothas!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 17 2010, 11:06 PM~17821493
> *good eve my colorado brothas!
> *


how you been Big John? you gonna make it down for the show and shine?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

does anyone happen to have an extra switchbox for sale or know of one?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO SEEN THE ROLLIN VIDEO IN THE SPRINGS YOU HOMIES PUT IT DOWN


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colo. :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2010, 10:51 PM~17820855
> *what makes you say that?why is it better?
> *


the back part of an x frame is open or closed on the inside open not canadian . closed its a canadian. in front of the tranny mount on the bottom of the frame it has a weird indent shape to it. the canadian was built stronger and not seemed i beleive. if its a canadian its worth more. and it doesnt necessarilly mean it was built in canada. it was built that way for the cars that were on the east coast because of the road salt and shit


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 18 2010, 08:03 AM~17823050
> *the back part of an x frame is open or closed on the inside open not canadian . closed its a canadian. in front of the tranny mount on the bottom of the frame it has a weird indent shape to it. the canadian was built stronger and not seemed i beleive. if its a canadian its worth more. and it doesnt necessarilly mean it was built in canada. it was built that way for the cars that were on the east coast because of the road salt and shit
> *


MESSAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 18 2010, 08:31 AM~17822908
> *WUS SUP IVAN
> *


not much bro just been busy waiting for my chrome axle to get back for the impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 18 2010, 09:03 AM~17823050
> *the back part of an x frame is open or closed on the inside open not canadian . closed its a canadian. in front of the tranny mount on the bottom of the frame it has a weird indent shape to it. the canadian was built stronger and not seemed i beleive. if its a canadian its worth more. and it doesnt necessarilly mean it was built in canada. it was built that way for the cars that were on the east coast because of the road salt and shit
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 18 2010, 07:54 AM~17822738
> *does anyone happen to have an extra switchbox for sale or know of one?
> *



I do...hit me up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 18 2010, 12:40 PM~17824758
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *



Good seeing you today primo!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

page 2


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

damn broke a ball joint today!no more hopping :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 10:30 PM~17829033
> *damn broke a ball joint today!no more hopping :wow:
> *


did anything get messed up?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17829033
> *damn broke a ball joint today!no more hopping :wow:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 10:30 PM~17829033
> *damn broke a ball joint today!no more hopping :wow:
> *


 :wow: 


On bags?


:0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nothing messed up but ya on my bags.and i was on the highway doing 85 earlier today.i guess god was with me!i know buma i know :burn:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17829518
> *nothing messed up but ya on my bags.and i was on the highway doing 85 earlier today.i guess god was with me!i know buma i know :burn:
> *


Wow, well thank God first of all you and whoever was in the car is ok,and 2nd the car is ok.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 18 2010, 06:54 AM~17822738
> *does anyone happen to have an extra switchbox for sale or know of one?
> *


Got a Brand new one for you. $100.00 Tryin to start a hydro shop down here in Pueblo. Got motors, solenoids, power balls, reverse cups, keys, check valves, switch extensions, boxes and some other everyday parts, but can get whatever needed! Good prices!! Check out the myspace-Lawless Custom Hydraulics and Lowrider Eccessories


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17829033
> *damn broke a ball joint today!no more hopping :wow:
> *


Got some ball joint keepers for you. $25.00 pr


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 18 2010, 11:13 PM~17829843
> *Got some ball joint keepers for you. $25.00 pr
> *


all good but thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! It was nice seein' u guyz Ceez & Anson while i was up north (no ****)... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2010, 07:53 AM~17830946
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was nice seein' u guyz Ceez & Anson while i was up north (no ****)...  :biggrin:
> *



You saw Anson also?! :0


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2010, 07:53 AM~17830946
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was nice seein' u guyz Ceez & Anson while i was up north (no ****)...  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn just got my exhaust fixed again and that mofo hauls ass now.Made a big difference :cheesy:
What up CoLorAdo :wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wut up LIL? This is CB from RUTHLESS! :wave: uffin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there! 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 19 2010, 06:34 PM~17834301
> *Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there!
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> *


x2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2010, 01:44 PM~17834337
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 19 2010, 08:57 AM~17831170
> *You saw Anson also?!  :0
> *


yeah


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2010, 02:10 PM~17834453
> *yeah
> *


sup fesboogie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 19 2010, 03:17 PM~17833189
> *Wut up LIL? This is CB from RUTHLESS! :wave:  uffin:
> *


whutz good bro!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COMPLETE SETUP FORSALE CABLES, HOSES,CYLINDERS, CUPS,12 SOLENOIDS IT UP 700 SHIPPED PLUMBED THROW IT IN AND GO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 19 2010, 03:17 PM~17833189
> *Wut up LIL? This is CB from RUTHLESS! :wave:  uffin:
> *



What up Charlie Hustle!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Jun 19 2010, 07:12 PM~17834462
> *sup fesboogie
> *


whut up homie!!! whut u up to?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good CB?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

i posted some pics in my paint section from the carshow today.. (ya the roadster show, not lowriders)


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 18 2010, 10:33 PM~17829518
> *nothing messed up but ya on my bags.and i was on the highway doing 85 earlier today.i guess god was with me!i know buma i know :burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 19 2010, 10:07 PM~17835548
> *What up Charlie Hustle!!! :biggrin:
> *


 wats up big izz dogg how u doing my brotha???? :wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 19 2010, 11:42 PM~17836203
> *whats good CB?
> *


 hey wats up bro hows thangs going witcha. :wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 19 2010, 07:14 PM~17834477
> *whutz good bro!!!
> *


wat up pimpin how things going bro :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

happy fathers day to all the riders in Colorado!and that includes all the moms, grandparents and everybody being a father to somebody else's kids!lets keep these kids on the right path!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

From the Solo Street Stroller


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

can i use that pic for my Christmas cards!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 20 2010, 11:32 AM~17838289
> *can i use that pic for my Christmas cards!
> *


Sure
Here are the 2 I snapped at Garden of the Gods not too long ago


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 10:37 AM~17838317
> *Sure
> Here are the 2 I snapped at Garden of the Gods not too long ago
> 
> ...


when do we get to see that 6 three in lowrider!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17838346
> *when do we get to see that 6 three in lowrider!
> *


After it gets totally redone :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That will be in Neveruary :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

dub show over 120 in our points system. denver colorado august 22 2010Teams must at least 6 Vehicles in club to compete, Award is based off of total Points Accumulated for team.

Best of Show 1st Place: 7’ Trophy $1,000
Best of Show 2nd Place: 6’ Trophy $500
Best of Show 3rd Place: 5’ Trophy $250


Best Lowrider of Show 1st Place: 7’ Trophy $1,000
Best Lowrider of Show 2nd Place: 6’ Trophy $500
Best Lowrider of Show 3rd Place: 5’ Trophy $250


Best Bike of Show 1st Place: 7’ Trophy $1,000
Best Bike of Show 2nd Place: 6’ Trophy $500
Best Bike of Show 3rd Place: 5’ Trophy $250


All best of’s will be 5’ Trophies:
Best Dressed on Pirelli Tires: Trophy
Best Sound System: Trophy
Best Sport-Compact Sound System: Trophy 


Best Club 1st Place (Must have team decal): Trophy $500
Best Club 2nd Place (Must have team decal): Trophy $300
Best Club 3rd Place (Must have team decal): Trophy $200

Best Display: Trophy
Best Paint: Trophy
Best Interior: Trophy
Best Engine: Trophy
Best Painted Graphics: Trophy
Best Undercarriage: Trophy
Best Domestic Mild Trophy
Best Domestic: Wild Trophy
Best Dodge: Trophy
Best Chrysler: Trophy
Best Scion Trophy
Best Ford: Trophy
Best Chevy: Trophy
Best BMW: Trophy
Best Lexus Trophy
Best Old School Street Trophy
Best Old School Mild Trophy
Best Old School Wild Trophy
Best Mercedes: Trophy
Best full size Car Street: Trophy
Best full size Car Mild: Trophy
Best Full size Car Wild Trophy
Best Full size Truck: Trophy
Best Mini Truck/SUVs: Trophy
Best SUV: Street Trophy
Best SUV: Mild Trophy
Best SUV: Wild Trophy
Best 4x4 Truck/SUV: Trophy
Best Luxury: Trophy
Best Custom Motorcycle Trophy 
Best 2 Door Street
Best 2 Door Mild
Best 2 Door Wild
Best 4 Door Street
Best 4 Door Mild
Best 4 Door Wild
Best Retail shop car: Trophy
Best Retail shop booth: Trophy




*All Vehicles Must Have 6 Registered vehicles in each Class to compete for cash
* Teams must at least 6 Vehicles in club to compete, Award is based off of total Points Accumulated for team.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jun 20 2010, 01:00 PM~17838859
> *dub show over 120 in our points system. denver colorado august 22 2010Teams must at least 6 Vehicles in club to compete, Award is based off of total Points Accumulated for team.
> 
> Best of Show 1st Place: 7’ Trophy $1,000
> ...


any word on Pueblo date yet?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy fathers day my colorado lowriding brothers


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 19 2010, 03:17 PM~17833189
> *Wut up LIL? This is CB from RUTHLESS! :wave:  uffin:
> *


Whats up CB from RUTHLESS :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :loco: :nicoderm: :yes: :x: :h5: :420: :rimshot: :run: :drama:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say happy Fathers Day to all the CO fathers hope you all have a good day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Fathers day to you as well ChrisLaden


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17838011
> *wat  up pimpin  how  things  going  bro :wave:
> *


Good homie can't complain... how are things down your way?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Jun 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17829518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too homie! Any word yet? I forgot to hit you up yesterday. no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 01:07 PM~17838893
> *any word on Pueblo date yet?
> *


Sept. 19


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 20 2010, 02:31 PM~17839302
> *:wow:  Glad to hear your ok.
> You too homie! Any word yet? I forgot to hit you up yesterday. no ****
> *


he said he has one, you only need one right?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2010, 02:35 PM~17839315
> *he said he has one, you only need one right?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2010, 02:33 PM~17839308
> *Sept. 19
> *


set in stone?
:cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 12:45 PM~17839096
> *Happy Fathers day to you as well ChrisLaden
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2010, 05:25 PM~17839977
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 





you was fittin ta get you some Ice cream?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2010, 04:25 PM~17839977
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


WE ALL KNOW WHO RUNS THAT, CITY BETTER NOT PULL YOU OVER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That chota needs to give a ticket to that illegally parked vehicle to your Right instead of fucking with you :yessad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2010, 05:25 PM~17839977
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


You have paporazi?? :scrutinize:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague+Jun 20 2010, 05:45 PM~17840394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You seen the the Boulevard Bully's plaque yet Larry?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 02:44 PM~17839346
> *set in stone?
> :cheesy:
> *


well im guessing cuz itz even on the latest LRM...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17841406
> *well im guessing cuz itz even on the latest LRM...
> *


I seen your ride wasn't there today(the Blue Cutty)
I cruised for like 4 hours but seen nobody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah i was out in it all day, but wasn't necessarily cruising da whole time... i think everyone is gettin together to cruise tonight though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 20 2010, 09:13 PM~17841472
> *Yeah i was out in it all day, but wasn't necessarily cruising da whole time... i think everyone is gettin together to cruise tonight though...
> *


Where at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well on my 5th beer so a lil too late to roll out now but post it up anybody who has info on a cruise next time.
The more the better,we need to get Springs back in the streets.
:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 09:42 PM~17841678
> *Well on my 5th beer so a lil too late to roll out now but post it up anybody who has info on a cruise next time.
> The more the better,we need to get Springs back in the streets.
> :yes:
> *


x10 let RUTHLESS know and we will be there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 08:27 PM~17841139
> *You seen the the Boulevard Bully's plaque yet Larry?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen it, it looks really nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Jun 20 2010, 06:50 PM~17840428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yes :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17837982
> *wats  up  big  izz  dogg  how  u doing  my  brotha???? :wave:
> *



Doin good!!! How about you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! well we got in traffic last night but it was short lived, Chapo ended up breaking a ball joint!!! so we only cruised for a lil bit


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

the little bit of pavment we see was nice,but good to be out there. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yessur


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 11:37 AM~17838317
> *Sure
> Here are the 2 I snapped at Garden of the Gods not too long ago
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 21 2010, 04:13 PM~17847234
> *:biggrin:
> *


whutz good homie!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2010, 04:54 PM~17847570
> *whutz good homie!!!
> *


if my homie hits that show n shine I'll have him get me a dvd if your there I'm too cheap to pay shipping :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2010, 05:52 PM~17848081
> *if my homie hits that show n shine I'll have him get me a dvd if your there I'm too cheap to pay shipping :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:h5: :420:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie 

Wut up FES


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:44 AM~17845106
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



are you ready for denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2010, 10:15 PM~17851083
> *
> *


Hey did you get that regal dialed in??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17845117
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ty
Just trying to catch up to those bad ass vert you guys have down there one day :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 22 2010, 06:02 AM~17853115
> *Good morning Colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 21 2010, 03:54 PM~17847570
> *whutz good homie!!!
> *


nada workn on the monte 4 lowrider... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 22 2010, 08:55 AM~17854301
> *nada workn on the monte 4 lowrider... :biggrin:
> *


Did u get a hop invite or you gonna display it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jun 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17856140
> *Did u get a hop invite or you gonna display it
> *


Don't know yet on the hop display 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jun 22 2010, 01:43 PM~17856140
> *Did u get a hop invite or you gonna display it
> *


what does that mean??I mean you can't just show up to hop or what??


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 22 2010, 05:18 PM~17858367
> *:burn:
> *


???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2010, 06:06 PM~17858880
> *what does that mean??I mean you can't just show up to hop or what??
> *


yeah u have to be invited, dat started last year... here's my P.S.A. for da day "support your local picnics, hops and cruises, cuz LRM dont really care about us" :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 PM~17860247
> *yeah u have to be invited, dat started last year... here's my P.S.A. for da day "support your local picnics, hops and cruises, cuz LRM dont really care about us" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

WATS UP CO. JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKZ 2 DA HOMIE RICKY (RAIDERHATER) 4 HELPIN A BROTHA GET HIS CAR BACK ON DA ROAD.. U DA MAN BIGG DAWG.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 PM~17860247
> *yeah u have to be invited, dat started last year... here's my P.S.A. for da day "support your local picnics, hops and cruises, cuz LRM dont really care about us" :biggrin:
> *


  

So gotta play devils advocate here....

If LRM doesn't care about us, why do we continue to support them?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 22 2010, 10:04 PM~17861480
> *WATS  UP  CO.  JUST  WANNA  GIVE  A  BIG  THANKZ 2  DA  HOMIE  RICKY  (RAIDERHATER) 4 HELPIN  A BROTHA GET HIS CAR BACK ON DA ROAD.. U DA  MAN  BIGG  DAWG.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


No problem brother! RUTHLESS family! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17861699
> *
> 
> So gotta play devils advocate here....
> ...


i been saying that for a grip... if they dont let the locals hop why should the local show?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up fes whats good colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 22 2010, 10:17 PM~17861699
> *
> 
> So gotta play devils advocate here....
> ...


IDK itz complicated... we're almost forced to support them, cuz we need their show and their magazine too but we cant stop supporting da local stuff cuz da day LRM loses a lil' bit of $$$ in denver, they'll pack their shit and never throw a show out here again...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jun 22 2010, 10:50 PM~17862187
> *whats up fes  whats good colorado
> *


whut up chris!!! how u been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 PM~17860247
> *yeah u have to be invited, dat started last year... here's my P.S.A. for da day "support your local picnics, hops and cruises, cuz LRM dont really care about us" :biggrin:
> *


invited thats some straight bullshit I mean they don't know who's building what in the garage there could be some new guy out there.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2010, 10:01 PM~17862319
> *invited thats some straight bullshit I mean they don't know who's building what in the garage there could be some new guy out there.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 22 2010, 10:52 PM~17862209
> *IDK itz complicated... we're almost forced to support them, cuz we need their show and their magazine too  but we cant stop supporting da local stuff cuz da day LRM loses a lil' bit of $$$ in denver, they'll pack their shit and never throw a show out here again...
> *


 :yes: They go where the money is. The east has got all hyped over the last 5-10 years, now theres the tampa etc shows. Its good for lowridin as a whole but not at the same time. But let me ask you this Buma, wut did you need to do or show to get the invite? Cuz I can also see that they cant just allow anyone in who thinks they can hop cuz thats just too much time. In the end to me for the LRM shows as a whole it feels like we are all being herded in and out of the show every sunday for some money :dunno: doesnt seem like enough time for everything that needs to be done. 

All this bein said as i have just sent in my registration. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in all honestly I'd rather go to a cruise but the only thing is it's set up to be a hangout or whatever and a guy drives his car all the way to the hang out and the car doesn't move it gets parked and thats it. I want to cruise damnit hahahaha


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

On a side not this fool is on last comic standing and funny as hell. no ****


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i remember a few years back at a super show here in DENVER there was 34 hoppers in the show.that shit lasted a grip all sweaty and all the moaning......oooo shit got off track my bad. :biggrin: na but it seemed after that they started that invite shit!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

One of my favorite jokes 1:00-1:50 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 23 2010, 12:27 AM~17863076
> *i remember a few years back at a super show here in DENVER there was 34 hoppers in the show.that shit lasted a grip all sweaty and all the moaning......oooo shit got off track my bad. :biggrin: na but it seemed after that they started that invite shit!
> *


Thats wut i mean and half or more will chip out....


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 23 2010, 12:35 AM~17863146
> *One of my favorite jokes 1:00-1:50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

the after hop it needs to be at a place big enough to hold alot of people.last year they had it in a vacant lot across from roberts on feds.and i heard at sams.bust that we need to go to 6th or some where big enough like that parking lot in the springs! :thumbsup: dont go to a lowrider shop with a small ass parking lot and a little bit of room to move!the old grocery warehouse parking lot on south feds would be the shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 23 2010, 12:43 AM~17863212
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


even got the shirt :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 23 2010, 12:50 AM~17863257
> *the after hop it needs to be at a place big enough to hold alot of people.last year they had it in a vacant lot across from roberts on feds.and i heard at sams.bust that we need to go to 6th or some where big enough like that parking lot in the springs!  :thumbsup: dont go to a lowrider shop with a small ass parking lot and a little bit of room to move!the old grocery warehouse parking lot on south feds would be the shit! :thumbsup:
> *


that would be a good place.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 23 2010, 12:35 AM~17863146
> *One of my favorite jokes 1:00-1:50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


He's too femanine I don't care to watch his shit


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 22 2010, 10:52 PM~17862810
> *:yes:  They go where the money is. The east has got all hyped over the last 5-10 years, now theres the tampa etc shows. Its good for lowridin as a whole but not at the same time. But let me ask you this Buma, wut did you need to do or show to get the invite? Cuz I can also see that they cant just allow anyone in who thinks they can hop cuz thats just too much time. In the end to me for the LRM shows as a whole it feels like we are all being herded in and out of the show every sunday for some money  :dunno:  doesnt seem like enough time for everything that needs to be done.
> 
> All this bein said as i have just sent in my registration.  :happysad:
> *


I sent bret an e-mail this is what he wrote back.."send me pics and video of the cars working to be considered for the hop, its invite only." :0 sent pics will c what happens what can you do the after hop will be coo... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 07:08 AM~17864352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado :wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

RUTHLESS stoppin in 2 show all da colorado riderz sum love.... uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jun 23 2010, 09:30 AM~17865188
> *RUTHLESS stoppin  in 2 show all  da colorado riderz  sum  love.... uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

just letting you guys now the saturday night in denver for the lowrider show they are having cage fights kickdown 80 . my homie dameon the omen baker fights for his welterweight title.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 23 2010, 07:59 AM~17864297
> *I sent bret  an e-mail this is what he wrote back.."send me pics and video of the cars working to be considered for the hop, its invite only."  :0 sent pics will c what happens  what can you do the after hop will be coo... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 23 2010, 09:39 AM~17865249
> *just letting you guys now the saturday night in denver for the lowrider show they are having cage fights kickdown 80 . my homie dameon the omen baker fights for his welterweight title.
> *


post up the info so we know where its at and the cost to get in my lady would probley like to go check that out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

red lion hotel i-70 & quebec doors open at 6:30 first fight is at 7 :30 25 dollars for admission


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Ryders. I got some update pics on the 49. I thought it would be completely painted by now but i underestimated how hard doing body work is. But the inner fender wells and the firewall is now painted. I also replaced every brake line in the car bending and flaring them myself. Replaced all wheel cylinders as well as the master cylinder. With the help of my uncle and two primos i have completely taken the engine apart, cleaned it, painted it and put it back together and changed all gaskets. Hopefully in the next month i will have the engine and transmission back in and the rest of the bodywork done and the rest of the car painted. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what color you going with??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 23 2010, 02:08 PM~17866901
> *what color you going with??
> *



Its one of the original colors from 49 its called Plymouth Cream. Its a pale yellow. I was hoping for it to not be so yellow and more white but i like it.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 23 2010, 01:01 PM~17866837
> *What up Ryders. I got some update pics on the 49. I thought it would be completely painted by now but i underestimated how hard doing body work is. But the inner fender wells and the firewall is now painted. I also replaced every brake line in the car bending and flaring them myself. Replaced all wheel cylinders as well as the master cylinder. With the help of my uncle and two primos i have completely taken the engine apart, cleaned it, painted it and put it back together and changed all gaskets. Hopefully in the next month i will have the engine and transmission back in and the rest of the bodywork done and the rest of the car painted. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jun 23 2010, 03:12 PM~17867459
> *Looks good!! Nice work :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie. By next summer ill be out in them lanes enjoying it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 23 2010, 02:01 PM~17866837
> *What up Ryders. I got some update pics on the 49. I thought it would be completely painted by now but i underestimated how hard doing body work is. But the inner fender wells and the firewall is now painted. I also replaced every brake line in the car bending and flaring them myself. Replaced all wheel cylinders as well as the master cylinder. With the help of my uncle and two primos i have completely taken the engine apart, cleaned it, painted it and put it back together and changed all gaskets. Hopefully in the next month i will have the engine and transmission back in and the rest of the bodywork done and the rest of the car painted. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17866931
> *Its one of the original colors from 49 its called Plymouth Cream. Its a pale yellow. I was hoping for it to not be so yellow and more white but i like it.
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice progress pics wedo!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 23 2010, 12:19 PM~17866594
> *red lion hotel i-70 & quebec doors open at 6:30 first fight is at 7 :30 25 dollars for admission
> *


looks good holmes... body work sucks huh! just remember the more time and work you put in the beter the pay off will be, and you will have the knowledge and know how to touch up stuff down the road... looks like you guys are doing a great job and if you run into a bind and need a homie to check it out and give ya my 2cents then hit me up... looks good loc


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

oops sorry... this ones YUK!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good co ryders 
car looks good wedo keep up da good work homie

just got done strippin my motor c'n if anyone knows
which shops are recommended for boiling da blocc
in pueblo


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 06:58 PM~17870110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS MAC :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jun 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17871998
> *NICE PICS MAC :thumbsup:
> *


im not into black chicks but oh well


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Devil and Mac! 
Mac, when the car gets done being painted imma need to talk to you about the upholstery work hopefully the quote you gave me will still be good.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO !~


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17874090
> *Good morning CO !~
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 23 2010, 07:32 PM~17870455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUS SUP LARRY WAS IN YOUR HOOD YESTERDAY WHO DRIVES A BLUE REGAL AND YOU SAID THIERS NO LOLOS IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 24 2010, 10:35 AM~17875288
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 24 2010, 11:12 AM~17875570
> *:wave:
> *


Get to work! :biggrin: Wuts up!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 10:48 PM~17872440
> *im not into black chicks but oh well
> *


me neither but it will do


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 23 2010, 12:19 PM~17866594
> *red lion hotel i-70 & quebec doors open at 6:30 first fight is at 7 :30 25 dollars for admission
> *


thanks for the info homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 24 2010, 09:01 AM~17874617
> *WUS SUP LARRY WAS IN YOUR HOOD YESTERDAY WHO DRIVES A BLUE REGAL AND YOU SAID THIERS NO LOLOS IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS :biggrin:
> *


some kid drives it and there isn't any rides around here if you count cars with paint theres that one and one other it's a 68 so like I said not much.What were you doing down this way??


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 15 2010, 02:31 PM~17795046
> *Testing the waters---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $10,500 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala of equal value.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

almost time everyone... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 24 2010, 03:28 PM~17877672
> *almost time everyone... :biggrin:
> *



I already pre-registered!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 23 2010, 11:01 PM~17872506
> *Thanks Devil and Mac!
> Mac, when the car gets done being painted imma need to talk to you about the upholstery work hopefully the quote you gave me will still be good.
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice progress huero :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 24 2010, 03:28 PM~17877672
> *almost time everyone... :biggrin:
> *


I'm crossing my fingers I get off (No Joto)this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good co!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 24 2010, 07:56 PM~17879542
> *Whutz good co!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good familia...

Long day at work so I'm having some rum n cokes!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam is everyone a sleep


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Me,my daughters, wifey, my cousins and CB cruising today RUTHLESS style!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 24 2010, 09:55 PM~17880590
> *Me,my daughters, wifey, my cousins and CB cruising today RUTHLESS style!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up roy and big ups to RUTHLESS!!! da cars look good!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Morning CO!! Got Accumax solenoids for $10 each. Also other new hydraulic parts. Can get in whatever needed at some pretty decent prices. Tryin to get a shop goin down here in Pueblo. Doin it out the garage for right now to see how it goes. PM for contact info. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 25 2010, 07:07 AM~17883671
> *Good Morning CO!! Got Accumax solenoids for $10 each. Also other new hydraulic parts. Can get in whatever needed at some pretty decent prices. Tryin to get a shop goin down here in Pueblo. Doin it out the garage for right now to see how it goes. PM for contact info. Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *



Good luck on the new venture! 

Any website info...facebook..myspace...so we can help put the word out?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*DENVER LRM SUPER SHOW COMMING UP, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE REPEN THERE CLUB, CITY, AND STATE....... GOODTIMES WILL BE AT THE HOLIDAY INN AND WE KEEP THE COLD ONES READY...SEE YOU RIDERS IN A COUPLE WEEKS.....GT*  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 23 2010, 09:39 AM~17865249
> *just letting you guys now the saturday night in denver for the lowrider show they are having cage fights kickdown 80 . my homie dameon the omen baker fights for his welterweight title.
> *


*SEE YOU THERE GOODTIMER......*


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado. :wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

WATS GOOD TOP OF DA MORING 2 ALL DA COLORADO RIDERZ. :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 24 2010, 02:28 PM~17877672
> *almost time everyone... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2010, 11:46 AM~17876261
> *some kid drives it and there isn't any rides around here if you count cars with paint theres that one and one other it's a 68 so like I said not much.What were you doing down this way??
> *


HAD TO TAKE JULIAN'S DOG TO GET HIS EARS CLIP


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17881679
> *Whut up roy and big ups to RUTHLESS!!! da cars look good!!!
> *


 THANKZ BIG DAWG. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 25 2010, 09:18 AM~17884269
> *WUS SUP COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 25 2010, 09:01 AM~17884173
> *HAD TO TAKE JULIAN'S DOG TO GET HIS EARS CLIP
> *


nobody does that in the springs?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:22 AM~17884288
> *nobody does that in the springs?
> *


YEA BUT THEY WAS CHARGING 500 AND DOWN THERE THEY CHARGED 170


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 25 2010, 08:20 AM~17884282
> *:wave:
> *


Q~VO HOMIE NICE PICS OF THA RANFLAS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 24 2010, 09:55 PM~17880590
> *Me,my daughters, wifey, my cousins and CB cruising today RUTHLESS style!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17884296
> *YEA BUT THEY WAS CHARGING 500 AND DOWN THERE THEY CHARGED 170
> *


cuz we broke down here


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:51 AM~17884486
> *cuz we broke down here
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS A NICE DRIVE


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 25 2010, 09:53 AM~17884499
> *:biggrin: IT WAS A NICE DRIVE
> *


spread that word so when we have something crackin down here people show up


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 25 2010, 06:31 AM~17883744
> *Good luck on the new venture!
> 
> Any website info...facebook..myspace...so we can help put the word out?
> *


Right on bro! :thumbsup: Myspace is Lawless Custom Hydraulics and Lowrider Accessories


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn it was hot today


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2010, 08:21 PM~17889458
> *damn it was hot today
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17889458
> *damn it was hot today
> *


yeah I seen that 101 in LJ :wow: 
It was only like 79 where I was (Teller County)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody hitting up the City Wide show Sunday?
I might be ablr to make it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

able *








What up Paul :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2010, 10:43 AM~17884906
> *spread that word so when we have something crackin down here people show up
> *


122 more posts :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17889706
> *Anybody hitting up the City Wide show Sunday?
> I might be ablr to make it :biggrin:
> *


we rented a booth but not sure if we gonna make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who won the paint raffle at your show?
lemme guess.......Crushing game?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17889706
> *Anybody hitting up the City Wide show Sunday?
> I might be ablr to make it :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 
:drama: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17890212
> *:dunno:
> :drama:
> :biggrin:
> *


What up Chuckster....imma need you here at 8:00 am sharp homie :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 11:45 PM~17890231
> *What up Chuckster....imma need you here at 8:00 am sharp homie :cheesy:
> *


  :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 25 2010, 10:53 PM~17890274
> *  :0
> *


 :happysad: 
I miss my sounds


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 11:54 PM~17890289
> *:happysad:
> I miss my sounds
> *


I completely understand. I got the flu on father's day night did not work for twwo days. It has been a rough week. We will get on it soon, i promise. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17890316
> *I completely understand. I got the flu on father's day night did not work for twwo days. It has been a rough week. We will get on it soon, i promise. :happysad:
> *


It's cool homie I lost a chitload of funds this week in Cripple Creek so whenever you are ready dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 09:40 PM~17890195
> *Who won the paint raffle at your show?
> lemme guess.......Crushing game?
> *


nah, not crushin game but some other homeboy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 25 2010, 11:09 PM~17890388
> *nah, not crushin game but some other homeboy
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17890212
> *:dunno:
> :drama:
> :biggrin:
> *



Lemme know...we can caravan or I might have spots open in the Yukon


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 09:46 PM~17889706
> *Anybody hitting up the City Wide show Sunday?
> I might be ablr to make it :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Roy? RUTHLESS family will be there as always!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17890564
> *Whats up Roy? RUTHLESS family will be there as always!!
> *


You guys are lookin really good (No Joto) this year.
Big ups homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17890605
> *You guys are lookin really good (No Joto) this year.
> Big ups homie
> *


Thank you MR. Roy that means alot.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17891128
> *Thank you MR. Roy that means alot.
> *


No JOTO!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz crackin' CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just want to let everybody know that i have a home boy thats selling chrome motors with the positive and negative posts for $90 if you buy more then 1 he will let you have them for 80$.and he has the big solenoids for $60 if you buy 3 or more they will be $50 720-275-5572 his name is t


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17892134
> *just want to let everybody know that i have a home boy thats selling chrome motors with the positive and negative posts for $90 if you buy more then 1 he will let you have them for 80$.and he has the big solenoids for $60 if you buy 3 or more they will be $50 720-275-5572 his name is t
> *


Great deal wish I needed some,I kinda miss lifts :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

roy if you ever lift that beauty you should go air craft go old school :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 26 2010, 09:25 AM~17892170
> *roy if you ever lift that beauty you should go air craft  go old school  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I been looking into those set-ups.Pricey but nice


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you could always go with a new old school like through black magic wich is more affordable than antique


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jun 26 2010, 10:26 AM~17892381
> *you could always go with a new old school like through black magic wich is more affordable than antique
> *


Those are nice also :yes:
What up Ivan,how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17892134
> *just want to let everybody know that i have a home boy thats selling chrome motors with the positive and negative posts for $90 if you buy more then 1 he will let you have them for 80$.and he has the big solenoids for $60 if you buy 3 or more they will be $50 720-275-5572 his name is t
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 10:37 AM~17892436
> *Those are nice also :yes:
> What up Ivan,how you been bro?
> *


been good bro just getting ready for another motocross race and waiting for my chrome axle and wishbone to arrive for the 64


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17890564
> *Whats up Roy? RUTHLESS family will be there as always!!
> *


Nada homie trying to get my piece of shit cleaned up a lil but I figure if I go to the wash it'll get dirty again cause of the weather.
I'll see you guys out there dog,nice to see Ruthless back in the scene :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17890491
> *Lemme know...we can caravan or I might have spots open in the Yukon
> *


I wish I could go but I came in at 4pm and don't get off work until 8am


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2010, 04:18 PM~17894348
> *I wish I could go but I came in at 4pm and don't get off work until 8am
> *


Workin them doubles or what?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 26 2010, 08:24 PM~17895272
> *Workin them doubles or what?
> *


yeah


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17895294
> *yeah
> *


Whatcha been workin on Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO and Party Paul...How you been my club Brother?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jun 26 2010, 10:12 PM~17895857
> *Whatcha been workin on Larry
> *


my 59 and doing a little here and there on the regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17896010
> *my 59 and doing a little here and there on the regal
> *


You da man :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chris ,you ready for the AM?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

dont forget there will be a mobile car wash on site to clean up the rides for $5



hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 26 2010, 10:44 PM~17896103
> *dont forget there will be a mobile car wash on site to clean up the rides for $5
> hope to see everyone there!!
> *


So in the categories is there 1st 2nd and 3rd or just bests of the categories?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Roy? i am ready as all ever be i guess... :biggrin:


just bests


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17896129
> *Whats up Roy? i am ready as all ever be i guess... :biggrin:
> just bests
> *


That's cool nice to see you guys throwing a show,can't wait to support :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 10:51 PM~17896162
> *That's cool nice to see you guys throwing a show,can't wait to support :biggrin:
> *


X1000


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 09:51 PM~17896162
> *That's cool nice to see you guys throwing a show,can't wait to support :biggrin:
> *


thanks Roy and we appreciate that...

and you right ...Ruthless looking good this year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 27 2010, 12:22 AM~17896694
> *thanks Roy and we appreciate that...
> 
> and you right ...Ruthless looking good this year
> *


Good luck with the show Chris I"m sure it will be good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 27 2010, 12:22 AM~17896694
> *thanks Roy and we appreciate that...
> 
> and you right ...Ruthless looking good this year
> *


Thank you Chris we trying to catch up to citywide


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! at da City Wide Show & Shine!!! good turnout


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 27 2010, 12:10 PM~17898795
> *Whutz good CO!!! at da City Wide Show & Shine!!! good turnout
> *


 :thumbsup: post some pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jun 27 2010, 01:49 PM~17899277
> *:thumbsup:  post some pics
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good show today citywide!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 27 2010, 05:48 PM~17900250
> *Good show today citywide!!
> *


X2

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FUCK I wish I could have went


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As you can tell I liked this Rag,even though it was on Dubs...the fucker had class


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the 68 verts I"m not a fan of the 67, that fucker is clean though


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 PM~17900653
> *As you can tell I liked this Rag,even though it was on Dubs...the fucker had class
> 
> 
> ...


It's clean.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 26 2010, 09:16 PM~17895886
> *What up CO and Party Paul...How you been my club Brother?
> *


what's going on mr roy. I took of early and didn't get to say what's up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I liked this also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 27 2010, 07:00 PM~17900694
> *what's going on mr roy. I took of early and didn't get to say what's up
> *


It's all gravy dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 08:04 PM~17900721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 08:07 PM~17900741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jesus, Where do you find parts for that thing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 27 2010, 07:08 PM~17900756
> *Oh jesus, Where do you find parts for that thing?
> *


museums :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 27 2010, 07:06 PM~17900732
> *Baller! :0  :biggrin:
> *


on a budget!!! :biggrin: how u been chuck?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17900761
> *on a budget!!!  :biggrin: how u been chuck?
> *


Good, just pick up three new dekas for the regal. How you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jun 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17900771
> *Good, just pick up three new dekas for the regal. How you been?
> *


been good homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My POS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's my contributions.Thanks again City Wide CC.Great show.






Somebody has got to snap da pics at Denver cause I aint gonna be there :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope all the pics came out ok for everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for da pics roy!!! nice seein' everyone kickin it wit everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O'yeah my favorite pic even though I was out of it :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

City Wide was deeeeep :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

somebody give this mofo a LEAD hammer :cheesy:


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

sup co goodtimes @ mr biggs today good to see everyone plan to see ruthless mo often


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last but certainly not least....H8 the team but Love the year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17901660
> *Thanks for da pics roy!!! nice seein' everyone kickin it wit everyone!!!
> *


Yeah it was cool....can't wait til P-town and for those going to Denver.....Have a GOOD one :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn! Looked like a good show today! Wish i could of made it!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

nice pics ROy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Roy... I hope everyone had a good time

this being our first shot at putting on a show we could use and are open to feedback... I have already gotten some (hate mail) but we would like to know what you guys that were there think...



but i would like to thank everyone that did come out to support us whether you had a car in it or just visited


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Jun 27 2010, 09:13 PM~17901900
> *sup co goodtimes @ mr biggs today good to see everyone plan to see ruthless mo often
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO CITYWIDE FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW....... AND RUNNING INTO ALOT OF COLORADO RYDERZ THAT I HAVN'T SEEN FOR A LONG TIME..... I HAD A BLAST! WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER MO OFTEN EVEN IF AINT AINT A SHOW


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17901918
> *Last but certainly not least....H8 the team but Love the year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak: :dunno: :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: GO BRONCOS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 08:05 PM~17901793
> *somebody give this mofo a LEAD hammer :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17901752
> *O'yeah my favorite pic even though I was out of it :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A* GOODTIME* RITE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congradulations on the show guys it looked like a good one and thanks for the pics Roy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17905733
> *Whutz happening CO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17903161
> *HAD A GOODTIME RITE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


*SEE YOU SOON CARNAL FOR SOME MORE GOODTIMES....."LV"*  :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 AM~17905916
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


i like the OG plaque :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 06:58 PM~17901173
> *That's my contributions.Thanks again City Wide CC.Great show.
> Somebody has got to snap da pics at Denver cause I aint gonna be there :happysad:
> *


thanks for the pic's Roy and about the Denver show I'll take some pic's and post them up but can't say how good they will be because my new camera is not as good as my old one was and I'll probley be fuckd up by time I get to the show


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good gente....good to see all of ya yesterday at the City Wide show!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jun 28 2010, 11:05 AM~17906622
> *SEE YOU SOON CARNAL FOR SOME MORE GOODTIMES....."LV"   :biggrin:
> *


FO SURE I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I HIT LV


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:00 PM~17908652
> *FO SURE I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I HIT LV
> *


*ILL BE WAITING AT THE POKER TABLES FOO......* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jun 28 2010, 03:05 PM~17908686
> *ILL BE WAITING AT THE POKER TABLES FOO...... :biggrin:
> *


WIT 50 STACKS ESE :wow: :boink: AND THEN OFF THE STRIP JOINT ALL NIGHT LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:07 PM~17908706
> *WIT 50 STACKS ESE :wow:  :boink: AND THEN OFF THE STRIP JOINT ALL NIGHT LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK IT, LETS GET IT CRACKEN..PURO GOODTIMES PERRITO AINT NO RANKERS HERE........LIKE NIKE JUST DO IT......* :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jun 28 2010, 03:09 PM~17908717
> *FUCK IT, LETS GET IT CRACKEN.. PURO GOODTIMES PERRITO AINT NO RANKERS HERE........LIKE NIKE JUST DO IT...... :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW DIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:13 PM~17908751
> *AND YOU KNOW DIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! :biggrin:
> *


*AND ITS 51 STACKS PUTO GET IT RIGHT.....LOL.....KIKO IN THE HOOD RIGHT NOW CHILLEN UNDER THAT CALI SUN!!!!* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ+Jun 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17902740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it homie and anything you take is a helluva lot better than nothing at all


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17901332
> *Hope all the pics came out ok for everyone
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the pics


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Check it out Colorado :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548831


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

posting the flyer for the brothers from RO!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

NICE PICS ROY WHAT GOOD BROTHER!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, RO 4 LIFE, painloc21
WHAT UP FAM


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, plague, painloc21





[*SIZE=14]

ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 09:50 PM~17912270
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, RO 4 LIFE, painloc21
> WHAT UP FAM
> *


WHAT UP bROther......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17912287
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, plague, painloc21
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17912287
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, plague, painloc21
> [SIZE=14]
> ...


CHECKIN OUT THE COLORADO TREAD, SEEING WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY MOM FROM DENVER :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17912299
> *WHAT UP bROther......
> *


IT WAS HOT AS HELL TODAY , CANT WIT TO BE BACK IN THEM DAMN STREETS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 06:07 PM~17900741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MADE DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE I KNOW WERE 3 OF THESE ARE OUT HERE, MARTY TO THE TIME MACHINE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17900693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE ALOT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know its nothing to do with low riders but I just wanted to show everybody my new puppy that was born this morning his name is McNugget

















this last pic is him with his mom BigMac that was 1 1/2 lbs before she got prego


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 09:57 PM~17912351
> *IT WAS HOT AS HELL TODAY , CANT WIT TO BE BACK IN THEM DAMN STREETS
> *


 :thumbsup: IT RAINED ALMOST ALL DAY HERE......


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

posting for a friend::::

regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds .. 

the bad.. one of the pump motors needs rebuilt.. rear cylinder slow leak,(needs another ruber bushing) ... has exhuast leak.. could use a tune up...

FIRST $1000 TAKES IT HOME


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 28 2010, 10:40 PM~17912881
> *I know its nothing to do with low riders but I just wanted to show everybody my new puppy that was born this morning his name is McNugget
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17912881
> *I know its nothing to do with low riders but I just wanted to show everybody my new puppy that was born this morning his name is McNugget
> 
> 
> ...


how cute :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 84 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives... sunroof... 12 switches...
> ...


GOOD DEAL, THATS CHEAP :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 10:26 PM~17913339
> *GOOD DEAL, THATS CHEAP :wow:
> *


YA, HE JUS HIT ME UP AND WANTS TO SELL IT QUICK AND GET IT OUT OF HIS HOUSE.. HAS TO MANY CARS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17913339
> *GOOD DEAL, THATS CHEAP :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2010, 10:30 PM~17913368
> *x2
> *


AND EASY TO FIND PARTS FOR, ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE HAVE THEM


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

ya, for the price it should go fast.. motor/trans, or even the hydros gotta be worth what hes askin


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 09:50 PM~17912270
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, RO 4 LIFE, painloc21
> WHAT UP FAM
> *



What up ROLLERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 11:35 PM~17913415
> *AND EASY TO FIND PARTS FOR, ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE HAVE THEM
> *


ttt


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 10:54 PM~17913576
> *ya, for the price it should go fast.. motor/trans, or even the hydros gotta be worth what hes askin
> *


pump moters are different from one set up and another right and I mean how big or how they hook them up not how fast they are. am I right or wrong?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17913339
> *GOOD DEAL, THATS CHEAP :wow:
> *


I wish I had a Grand


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17913598
> *pump moters are different from one set up and another right and I mean how big or how they hook them up not how fast they are. am I right or wrong?
> *


skies the limit when somebody wants to put pumps or motors in there ride... could go old skool or make it a hopper.. back in the day i would take my pump motor to the shop and rebuild it... my homie freddy krueger at my shop rebuilds em and rebuilds cylinoids


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:54 PM~17912315
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 28 2010, 11:57 PM~17913598
> *pump moters are different from one set up and another right and I mean how big or how they hook them up not how fast they are. am I right or wrong?
> *


just the keying is different there pretty much all the same


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17912337
> *CHECKIN OUT THE COLORADO TREAD, SEEING WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY MOM FROM DENVER :cheesy:
> *



ARE YOU COMIN OUT FOR DENVER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 11:54 PM~17913576
> *ya, for the price it should go fast.. motor/trans, or even the hydros gotta be worth what hes askin
> *


if I didn't just buy my ride a few months ago I'd definately go look at this one


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17913804
> *if I didn't just buy my ride a few months ago I'd definately go look at this one
> *


if i didnt buy my wife some front loader washer and dryer on sunday then i would got this car and made some quick cash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 29 2010, 12:30 AM~17913838
> *if i didnt buy my wife some front  loader washer and dryer  on sunday then i would got this car and made some quick cash
> *


it's hard to make cash on a car nowadays


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 01:06 AM~17914354
> *it's hard to make cash on a car nowadays
> *


ya... but if its running and with lifts shouldnt be to bad


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

lookin for some 13s let me know what you got


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 28 2010, 11:25 PM~17913796
> *ARE YOU COMIN OUT FOR DENVER
> *


GONNA TRY BUT I BEEN GOING THREW ALOT OF PERSONAL STUFF LATLEY  BUT IF NOT VEGAS FOR SHO WITH MY CAR :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 29 2010, 07:17 AM~17915186
> *lookin for some 13s let me know what you got
> *


GOT SOME NEW ONES-380 SHIPPED TO YO HOUSE


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up colorado.... need it gone to many cars .... 1947 cadi.. 



































will trade what u got.... 700 obo title in hand.....:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 01:06 AM~17914354
> *it's hard to make cash on a car nowadays
> *


YEP IT IS ANYTHING UNDER 3GS SOMETIMES 4 SEEMS TO BE THE SPOT, I WOULD BUY THAT REGAL THAT CAR WOULD SELL OUT HERE FOR ABOUT 2500 ALL DAY THESE GUYS LOVE THOSE CARS OUT HERE, REGAL, MONTE, CUTLASS, GRANDPRIX ANY OF THOSE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin' on CO!!! Whut up Buma & Roy??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *BigCeez*


What up Cabron!!!!! Good seeing ya this past weekend


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 29 2010, 02:26 PM~17918020
> *Whutz goin' on CO!!! Whut up Buma & Roy??? :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jun 29 2010, 02:44 PM~17918206
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BigCeez
> What up Cabron!!!!! Good seeing ya this past weekend
> *



U2 papa....you coming up to Denver?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17918847
> *
> *



What's good homeslice on the pizza tip?

How's Utah?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 AM~17915689
> *what up colorado.... need it gone to many cars .... 1947 cadi..
> 
> 
> ...


location pm me


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


I got the cash I just don't think I can have another ride in the house


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


Call me I'll get it


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jun 29 2010, 08:19 PM~17921741
> *Call me I'll get it
> *


i dont have your number.. his name is paul and his number is 358-9796


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> i dont have your number.. his name is paul and his number is 358-9796
> [/quote ttt


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job


























gettn cut n buffed the hood what u think








almost done


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17922486
> *my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17922526
> *looks good bro
> *


x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17922486
> *my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17922486
> *my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Looks sick! Great job primo!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17922526
> *looks good bro
> *



X3


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Pics Roy. Here are some that I took. running a lil late to post them....... :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Jun 29 2010, 11:56 PM~17923590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that Jr's regal??


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Jun 29 2010, 11:56 PM~17923590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Motivation fellas this is how it's done


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2010, 04:12 AM~17924625
> *Motivation fellas this is how it's done
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IF THE STRRETS WERE SMOOTH LIKE CALI :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jun 29 2010, 04:29 PM~17919648
> *location pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17923750
> *is that Jr's regal??
> *


yea


and next years show will be bigger and better
the judging will be a lot different... this show was trial and error but i think it was a good turn out for the first time

thanks to all that came out and supported us


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 30 2010, 07:31 AM~17925329
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17919310
> *What's good homeslice on the pizza tip?
> 
> How's Utah?
> *


Its cool. I did find a place that makes them california fries. :boink: :sprint: 

Wut up over there. Gettin the 72 together?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 30 2010, 11:08 AM~17926376
> *Its cool. I did find a place that makes them california fries.  :boink:  :sprint:
> 
> Wut up over there. Gettin the 72 together?
> *



Bring some back with u!

Yea...little by little getting it together. Just waitn on the primer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

hope to see yall out here next month!!!! help support lowriding in the midwest!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jun 29 2010, 04:39 PM~17919293
> *U2 papa....you coming up to Denver?
> *



Ya tu sabes papa!!!!! I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17922486
> *my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Sneek Peek!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jun 30 2010, 02:01 PM~17928175
> *Sneek Peek!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Jun 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17922486
> *my homies 64 jus freshly painted candi brandi wine my 2nd candi job
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm getting door sills made, and need some opinnions, which look better
A









B- will have emblem on both sides









C








Thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jun 26 2010, 08:12 AM~17892134
> *just want to let everybody know that i have a home boy thats selling chrome motors with the positive and negative posts for $90 if you buy more then 1 he will let you have them for 80$.and he has the big solenoids for $60 if you buy 3 or more they will be $50 720-275-5572 his name is t
> *


guys good prices hit him up shops sell black motors for 100 and up hes selling chrome double post for 90 dollars 80 if you buy 2 or more  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jun 30 2010, 09:30 AM~17925702
> *yea
> and next years show will be bigger and better
> the judging will be a lot different... this show was trial and error but i think it was a good turn out for the first time
> ...


so does he still own it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jun 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17931366
> *I'm getting door sills made, and need some opinnions, which look better
> A
> 
> ...


my professionel opionion is the door sills look good but i think you should stop cuttin grass with your white shoes... lol, jus my 2cents


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


fuck it first 900.00 takes today 358-9796 paul


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 1 2010, 01:05 AM~17933038
> *lol... bobby brown is a fuking bullshitter.......
> *


who dat be?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 AM~17915689
> *what up colorado.... need it gone to many cars .... 1947 cadi..
> 
> 
> ...


pic of in


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP FAM...:wave: :wave:  LOOKING GOOD...(no ****)
WHATS UP 719 RIDERS... :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 1 2010, 12:28 AM~17933159
> *fuck it first 900.00 takes today 358-9796 paul
> *


good deal... good fixer upper


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 1 2010, 07:30 AM~17934006
> *WHATS UP FAM...:wave:  :wave:   LOOKING GOOD...(no ****)
> WHATS UP 719 RIDERS... :h5:
> 
> ...


SOUTHERN COLORADO ROAD KINGS!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 1 2010, 02:02 AM~17933450
> *pic of in
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 1 2010, 12:28 AM~17933159
> *fuck it first 900.00 takes today 358-9796 paul
> *


TRADE?????? :dunno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FLAKE DOWN, PATTERNS N CANDY NEXT...... :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 1 2010, 07:30 AM~17934006
> *WHATS UP FAM...:wave:  :wave:   LOOKING GOOD...(no ****)
> WHATS UP 719 RIDERS... :h5:
> 
> ...



Damn those are nice!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2010, 10:04 PM~17932287
> *so does he still own it?
> *


no, one of our members owns it now


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 1 2010, 10:56 AM~17935404
> *TRADE?????? :dunno:
> *


need $ but i will pm u on the caddy today


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 1 2010, 12:23 PM~17936413
> *need $ but i will pm u on the caddy today
> *


COO IF U NEED MORE PICS LET ME NO........ :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz crackin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2010, 02:34 PM~17937044
> *Whutz crackin' COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jul 1 2010, 01:15 PM~17936340
> *no, one of our members owns it now
> *


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17932570
> *my professionel opionion is the door sills look good but i think you should stop cuttin grass with your white shoes... lol, jus my 2cents
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/1792413497.html



:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For you ballers out there
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1753036972.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 1 2010, 03:39 PM~17937746
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que pajo cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:banghead: 

Page 2


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2010, 08:04 AM~17943585
> *
> *


BBBBBUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 2 2010, 08:13 AM~17943615
> *BBBBBUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!
> *




hello lets see sum pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 2 2010, 08:03 AM~17943583
> *:wave:
> *



Whats good Buma!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado Riders :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 2 2010, 07:16 AM~17943633
> *Whats good Buma!
> *


JUST WORK N HOMIE IM OUT AT 10:30 TODAY NEED TO FINISH THE TOP ON THE MONTE... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 2 2010, 08:40 AM~17943764
> *JUST WORK N HOMIE IM OUT AT 10:30 TODAY NEED TO FINISH THE TOP ON THE MONTE... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

See ya next weekend!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17939229
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/for/1792413497.html
> :wow:
> *


I've been wanting to build me one of those


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody got some good leads for some cheap prices on Euro Primer? Enough to paint a 72 Impala ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hello hello CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

got my wishbone for the 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17945129
> *got my wishbone for the 64
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ivan :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 2 2010, 10:51 AM~17945129
> *got my wishbone for the 64
> 
> 
> ...




thats what im talkin about FULLTIMER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17945129
> *got my wishbone for the 64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 2 2010, 08:36 AM~17943740
> *GOOD Morning Colorado Riders :wave:
> *


What up Big Paul :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2010, 09:29 AM~17944081
> *I've been wanting to build me one of those
> *


You should built a 59 with the parts car :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17948144
> *You should built a 59 with the parts car :cheesy:
> *


*build**


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody wanna cruise with RUTHLESS to pueblo on sun. we are gonna kick at city park and watch the fireworks let us know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 2 2010, 06:05 PM~17948359
> *Anybody wanna cruise with RUTHLESS to pueblo on sun. we are gonna kick at city park and watch the fireworks let us know
> *


Sounds like a cool time :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

im havin a bbq on sunday if anybody who is in town wants to ROll thru!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2010, 06:29 PM~17948499
> *im havin a bbq on sunday if anybody who is in town wants to ROll thru!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 




ah chit 2 things in P-Town


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2010, 06:29 PM~17948499
> *im havin a bbq on sunday if anybody who is in town wants to ROll thru!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 for you Denver Folk....BBQ at my place starting at 4...plenty of Carne Asada and Tequila to fill up on before shooting our shot guns in the air with pots on our heads!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 2 2010, 06:38 PM~17948557
> *:cheesy:
> ah chit 2 things in P-Town
> *



come down ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2010, 06:46 PM~17948586
> *come down ROy
> *


I think I might bRO
All of a sudden the Mom in law wants to see us and BBQ on the 4th... :dunno:
But Imma try to do that BS Tomorrow and head down that way Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 2 2010, 06:49 PM~17948605
> *I think I might bRO
> All of a sudden the Mom in law wants to see us and BBQ on the 4th...  :dunno:
> But Imma try to do that BS Tomorrow and head down that way Sunday :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 2 2010, 07:17 PM~17948764
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I'm there
Gotta take this Raggity bucket outta town to see how dependable it still is......and to see my bROthers from P-Town of course :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17913118
> *posting for a friend::::
> 
> regal.. think he said 82 was the year.. 2 pumped.. runs and drives 3.8l... sunroof... 12 switches. reds  ..
> ...


SOLD !!!!!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 2 2010, 04:31 PM~17948130
> *What up Big Paul :wave:
> *


Not much Mr. Roy Just got back from fishing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17949403
> *Not much Mr. Roy  Just got back from fishing
> *


You should come down to P-Town with me Domingo :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 2 2010, 08:00 PM~17949329
> *SOLD !!!!!!!
> *


congrats holmes.. i haneded out your # a few more times


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRvss4GDA4 macgyver here is the link to the cadillac on youtube


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 2 2010, 09:48 PM~17950005
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRvss4GDA4 macgyver here is the link to the cadillac on youtube
> *


looks good holmes


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

[email protected]

convert 63 for $1000


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1963 Impala Convertible in Colorado for only 1K :wow:

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/1816329300.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17951763
> *1963 Impala Convertible in Colorado for only 1K :wow:
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/1816329300.html
> *


 think i could buff it out too look good again


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 3 2010, 04:49 PM~17954215
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 3 2010, 08:49 AM~17951763
> *1963 Impala Convertible in Colorado for only 1K :wow:
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/cto/1816329300.html
> *


wheres the rest of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17948144
> *You should built a 59 with the parts car :cheesy:
> *


The trunk lid on a 59 doesn't open at the bumper like a 61-64 so I guess you could cut it but you would need like elco taillights for that half light look so an elco backend would work better.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So whos all going to denver??Who's Showing and whos just taking a ride to cruise saturday, sunday night??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy 4th familia!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 4 2010, 09:39 AM~17957828
> *Happy 4th familia!
> *


! happy 4th


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 4 2010, 08:39 AM~17957828
> *Happy 4th familia!
> *


x2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jul 4 2010, 01:04 PM~17959320
> *x2
> *


X3 and everybody be safe


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

happy 4th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy 4th to everybody 
I celebrated my 4th last night since they do fireworks in my backyard (Skysox) every year on the 3rd
Stayed drunk and started drinking this afternoon and missed pueblo 
Sorry homies I should have made it but I was in that mode and just was too buzzed to drive plus heard all the Puercos was gonna be out :happysad:
But I'll see you Ridaz in P-town soon :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17961208
> *Happy 4th to everybody
> I celebrated my 4th last night since they do fireworks in my backyard (Skysox) every year on the 3rd
> Stayed drunk and started drinking this afternoon and missed pueblo
> ...


Its all Good Roy! We all have those days. It was a pretty good turn out. Pueblo represented. Maybe East Side Low Ride will try and host the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17961208
> *Happy 4th to everybody
> I celebrated my 4th last night since they do fireworks in my backyard (Skysox) every year on the 3rd
> Stayed drunk and started drinking this afternoon and missed pueblo
> ...


damn, we shoulda hung out, i stayed up drinkin all night workin on murals and got up this morning and been drinkin another 18pk and workin on more murals... beer is good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 4 2010, 11:03 PM~17961509
> *Its all Good Roy! We all have those days. It was a pretty good turn out. Pueblo represented. Maybe East Side Low Ride will try and host the next one.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 5 2010, 12:25 AM~17961917
> *damn, we shoulda hung out, i stayed up drinkin all night workin on murals and got up this morning and been drinkin another 18pk and workin on more murals... beer is good*


:yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope everyone had a fun and safe fourth


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

finishing up ty,s mural.... looking sick


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 5 2010, 06:57 PM~17967364
> *finishing up ty,s mural.... looking sick
> *


lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 5 2010, 08:00 PM~17967396
> *lets see some pics :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Señor Paul :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

il let him post em.. i dont want to take his thunder away


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good killaRadO?*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 5 2010, 08:55 PM~17968028
> *What's good killaRadO?
> *



Whats good pRimO? I just got finished dROping the engine back in the 49.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 5 2010, 07:05 PM~17967466
> *What up Señor Paul :wave:
> *


Not much Mr. Roy Just looking over some extra crap i have in the garage, i'll post it up in here later. Just some springs and cylinders and adapters and check valves and airlines for bags. etc. I have to get rid of crap before i leave. Cipie let me know if you're going to want that turn table. I pm'd you let me know whats up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jul 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17967758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 5 2010, 09:05 PM~17968165
> *Not much Mr. Roy  Just looking over some extra crap i have in the garage, i'll post it up in here later. Just some springs and cylinders and adapters and check valves and airlines for bags. etc.  I have to get rid of crap before i leave.  Cipie let me know if you're going to want that turn table. I pm'd you let me know whats up.
> *



cip said call him 7785013


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

doing any murals on your trunk or hood for $500.. that includes artwork,paint, clearcoat, colorsand and buff..... hit me up and i can schedule you in, mac10


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up peeps


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

we looking for1 pre reg for the denver if any one can help let me know on a pm , thanks in advance


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lowrider knight rider foo's


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ALOMST DONE ... :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Almost ready for Denver! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Denvers gonna be off the hook this weekend! See everyone down there!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17971997
> *Denvers gonna be off the hook this weekend! See everyone down there!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 07:30 AM~17971581
> *Almost ready for Denver!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BADD AZZ HOMIE.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 6 2010, 10:00 AM~17972444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Really nice work Bigcadi and Cipi both cars look good


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 6 2010, 06:54 AM~17971449
> *ALOMST DONE ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick buma ... i cant wait to see in person..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 07:30 AM~17971581
> *Almost ready for Denver!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie..


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2010, 05:19 AM~17971082
> *lowrider knight rider foo's
> 
> 
> ...




WHHHHHAT HAHAHA THAT SHIT IS TIGHT AS HELL :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NEED CHROME PIECE FOR MIDDLE OF HOOD FOR 84 COUPE DEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 04:04 PM~17975004
> *NEED CHROME PIECE FOR MIDDLE OF HOOD FOR 84 COUPE DEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![
> *


call Phillipa


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I"m getting ready for denver as well




























It was too dirty in there for my luggage :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 08:30 AM~17971581
> *Almost ready for Denver!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Cip,Chuckie got down bRO
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 6 2010, 07:54 AM~17971449
> *ALOMST DONE ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17975415
> *I"m getting ready for denver as well
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Page 2 :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 08:30 AM~17971581
> *Almost ready for Denver!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM CIP YOU TEARING IT UP HOMIE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

posting up a before Cip for those that don't remember, hell I needed a refresher :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2010, 11:42 AM~17973162
> *Really nice work Bigcadi and Cipi both cars look good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks everybody! the past month has been a non stop hustle!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO... been a minute


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up Colorado


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 6 2010, 07:30 AM~17971581
> *Almost ready for Denver!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice job cip cant wait 2 c it in person  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jul 7 2010, 10:28 AM~17982667
> *What up Colorado
> *


what up my brothas, chapo,fes,ceez,cipi,etc....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

check out my rear end


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 10:28 PM~17987878
> *check out my rear end
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17987978
> *:wow:
> BALLER! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i had to save up my money damn boy is taking all of it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 10:37 PM~17987992
> *i had to save up my money damn boy is taking all of it
> *


 :0 
IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE. :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17987878
> *check out my rear end
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Who did it?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17987878
> *check out my rear end
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Who did it?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17988092
> *Looks good! Who did it?
> *


Black Magic Hydraulics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 7 2010, 08:54 PM~17987407
> *what up my brothas, chapo,fes,ceez,cipi,etc....
> *



:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17988069
> *:0
> IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE. :happysad:
> *


yeah damn kid has exspensive taste already hes checking out the new camaros saying hes going to get one when he grows up. every time we pass the chevy dealer he says theres my baby when he sees that red camaro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 10:00 PM~17988297
> *yeah damn kid has exspensive taste already hes checking out the new camaros saying hes going to get one when he grows up. every time we pass the chevy dealer he says theres my baby when he sees that red camaro
> *



Rear end looks good. You coming down to Denver this weekend Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 7 2010, 10:03 PM~17988331
> *Rear end looks good. You coming down to Denver this weekend Ivan?
> *


yeah ill be going on sunday morning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17988400
> *yeah ill be going on sunday morning
> *


 

Cya there


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 09:28 PM~17987878
> *check out my rear end
> 
> 
> ...


All **** :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2010, 11:08 PM~17989612
> *All **** :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> Almost ready for Denver! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Photo0015.jpg[/img
> LOOK GOOD CIP


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado,ive been offline for awhile just want to say whats up :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Well two of the homies from L.I.L. hooked me up with parts i needed! Thanks Joe and RJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17990871
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

whats good Co ryders


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17988400
> *yeah ill be going on sunday morning
> *


SEE YOU SUNDAY IVAN, I JUST TOUCHED DOWN IN DENVER....BACK IN THE ROCKIE STATE..HEADED TO THE SPRINGS RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 8 2010, 07:03 AM~17990868
> *Well two of the homies from L.I.L. hooked me up with parts i needed! Thanks Joe and RJ! :thumbsup:
> *


ur welcome bro nething 2 help a homie out :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:

Whats good familia!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 8 2010, 01:42 PM~17993603
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats good familia!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 8 2010, 12:42 PM~17993603
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats good familia!!
> *


what up ceez long time no hear how u been homie :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

does anyone kno if i didnt pre register for the super show can i go sat to set up and pay day of show money?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 8 2010, 03:38 PM~17994651
> *does anyone kno if i didnt pre register for the super show can i go sat to set up and pay day of show money?
> *


You want to set up saturday and pay sunday or you want to setup saturday and it'll be the price of sunday??I believe you can setup saturday and pay a nonpreregistration cost.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats the weather been like in Denver is it supposed to rain this weekend??


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2010, 03:44 PM~17995278
> *Whats the weather been like in Denver is it supposed to rain this weekend??
> *


 :dunno: I think its suppossed to be nice :x: 
it seems like it rained all week :angry:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 8 2010, 07:03 AM~17990868
> *Well two of the homies from L.I.L. hooked me up with parts i needed! Thanks Joe and RJ! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem Cip!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co. every one ready for denver


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/r/qo7hw8/3 mac did this


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

mac did this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like rain and my damn pedal car is gonna be outside Damnnn


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 8 2010, 02:26 PM~17993930
> *what up ceez long time no hear how u been homie :wave:
> *



Been good homie, you comin up to Denver this weekend?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

my trunk that macgyver did some tight shit there. thanks mac


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2010, 03:42 PM~17995255
> *You want to set up saturday and pay sunday or you want to setup saturday and it'll be the price of sunday??I believe you can setup saturday and pay a nonpreregistration cost.
> *


ya i want to set up saturday and pay day of show money i just want to try and get inside the building you kno and not get suck in the rain if it does


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17997994
> *ya i want to set up saturday and pay day of show money i just want to try and get inside the building you kno and not get suck in the rain if it does
> *


I preregistered and it looks like I'm stuck outside and the chance of rain went from 10% to 20% I was gonna drive my regal down but I don't know if I will now


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

my homie paul selling a all chrome 2 pump setup with batteries... fenner pumps.. 1st 300 takes it all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 8 2010, 09:15 PM~17997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! 


You bring it down to Denver ?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, greenmerc77
See you this evening! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wedo call me


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigcadi, orangecrush719, BigCeez, MOSTHATED CC The weather should be nice they said high 80s low 90s.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 8 2010, 09:15 PM~17997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks Good Mr.Colorado!!!!!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 8 2010, 09:15 PM~17997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17997724
> *
> *



As usual...nice work Mac!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 9 2010, 10:11 AM~18001648
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigcadi, orangecrush719, BigCeez, MOSTHATED CC The weather should be nice they said high 80s low 90s.. :biggrin:
> *


Did it rain up there last night? it rained pretty good down here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My daughters getup for the parades around here :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO..HOPE ALL THE RIDERS READY FOR DENVER...SEE YOU OUT THERE...I'M CHILLEN IN THE 719 AND THE WEATHER IS FIRME.....GT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one more


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 09:59 AM~18001995
> *My daughters getup for the parades around here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Peddle doggie.......


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 9 2010, 07:33 AM~18001059
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, greenmerc77
> See you this evening!  :biggrin:
> *


ill be here


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 9 2010, 10:01 AM~18002015
> *WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO..HOPE ALL THE RIDERS READY FOR DENVER...SEE YOU OUT THERE...I'M CHILLEN IN THE 719 AND THE WEATHER IS FIRME.....GT
> *


What up Chuck.. welcome back to the Rockies :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:59 AM~18001995
> *My daughters getup for the parades around here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! 

It rained a little bit last night but not too bad. Its clear skies today tho. Weather Channel saying clear skies for the weekend also, high 80s, low 90s


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 8 2010, 06:38 PM~17996608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks goood :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 9 2010, 11:16 AM~18002638
> *What up Chuck.. welcome back to the Rockies :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Paul. I'm dippen around checking out the old nieghborhood and enjoying the weather..waiting fo these foo's to get off work so we can pound some cold ones and get the rides ready for manana....you going?..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 9 2010, 01:19 PM~18003674
> *Gracias Paul. I'm dippen around checking out the old nieghborhood and enjoying the weather..waiting fo these foo's to get off work so we can pound some cold ones and get the rides ready for manana....you going?..
> *


No, i have other things that i have to do. But i'll be here for the one in pueblo, I've heard is better than denver.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 9 2010, 03:13 PM~18004115
> *No, i have other things that i have to do. But i'll be here for the one in pueblo, I've heard is better than denver.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 9 2010, 02:13 PM~18004115
> *No, i have other things that i have to do. But i'll be here for the one in pueblo, I've heard is better than denver.
> *


That's coo homie been to the pueblo show, never been to the Denver show... Well take care perro and goodluck at your next duty station. Will be at julians chillen later if you want pass by and have a few cold ones.......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 9 2010, 02:47 PM~18004436
> *That's coo homie been to the pueblo show, never been to the Denver show... Well take care perro and goodluck at your next duty station.  Will be at julians chillen later if you want pass by and have a few cold ones.......
> *


GLAD YOU MADE IT OUT THERE LOKO GT UP EVERYONE MUST ALREADY BE OUT IN DENVER SLOW IN HERE BE SAFE HOMIE 505 AND 818 MADE IT IN EARLY MORNING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 9 2010, 11:16 AM~18002638
> *What up Chuck.. welcome back to the Rockies :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 9 2010, 12:02 PM~18002522
> *Clean Peddle doggie.......
> *


I"m gonna thow it in the back seat of the vert and roll :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 04:48 PM~18005038
> *I"m gonna thow it in the back seat of the vert and roll :biggrin:
> *



See ya there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 9 2010, 09:37 AM~18001800
> *As usual...nice work Mac!!!!!
> *


thanks izzy


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyone have a safe trip to and from Denver this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 9 2010, 06:36 PM~18005889
> *See ya there!
> *


I got your number locked in and I'll call you saturday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2010, 08:03 PM~18006478
> *I got your number locked in and I'll call you saturday
> *




Werd! I will be down at the venue at noon tomorrow setting up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 9 2010, 09:29 PM~18007065
> *Werd! I will be down at the venue at noon tomorrow setting up.
> *


damn thats late :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck in Denver and have safe trips everybody


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good all... everyone making the trip be safe see you all out there sat and sun...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 9 2010, 10:01 AM~18002015
> *WHAT'S CRACKEN COLORADO..HOPE ALL THE RIDERS READY FOR DENVER...SEE YOU OUT THERE...I'M CHILLEN IN THE 719 AND THE WEATHER IS FIRME.....GT
> *


welcome back homie.. see out there..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 8 2010, 06:25 AM~17990745
> *Whats up colorado,ive been offline for awhile just want to say whats up :wave:
> *


whats good dom.. you going sunday?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good roy... :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm up I couldn't sleep so I'm gonna go over everything and make sure I got everything and take a shower and I"m out of here see you guys in Denver


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 9 2010, 09:52 PM~18007743
> *welcome back homie.. see out there..
> *


FO SHO HOMIE....GT........


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know its been posted but where was those cage fights at tonight? 
thanks in advance and I did try to go back and look but couldn't find it 

never mind we found it so see who's ever there there


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Haveing a firme ass tiempo wit the REAL ASS GOODTIMERS.........fuck what u heard GT repen and we ain't going no where ........GOODTIMES CC ALL DAY LONG....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Hope you guys rep on Sunday...wish I was there. Post some pics for those of us missin out..


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 11 2010, 05:50 AM~18015755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pic. Keep them coming.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up fools I'm gonna go eat breakfast and hit the show


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 11 2010, 09:01 AM~18016034
> *good pic. Keep them coming.
> *


I got more i came home for a min . Ill upload em tonite


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 11 2010, 01:15 PM~18017538
> *I got more i came home for a min . Ill upload em tonite
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Huero thanks for sharing and keep em coming if you can for all of us less fortunate
:thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 07:12 PM~18019277
> *Nice pics Huero thanks for sharing and keep em coming if you can for all of us less fortunate
> :thumbsup:
> *



No pROblem ROy. I got a ton of em!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 11 2010, 07:16 PM~18019298
> *No pROblem ROy. I got a ton of em!
> *


We really appreciate em dog




Oh......an Happy 4K Colo*R*ad*O*




:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, *cl1965ss*, screwed up loco, painloc21




I know you got pics too fawker :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know who placed and got awards?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I know you got some good flics Chrisladen :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 11 2010, 07:32 PM~18019401
> *
> *


:wave:
Welcome to the Rockies


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18019383
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, screwed up loco, painloc21
> I know you got pics too fawker :biggrin:
> *


I brought the camera, but the wife took the memory card out and it was in the computer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 11 2010, 07:36 PM~18019434
> *I brought the camera, but the wife took the memory card out and it was in the computer.
> *


Hey I stiil got your title homie  
















Where's my Cutlass???? :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll post up some pic's of the cruise if I get some pic's because were on our way to the hop as I'm relplying


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:39 PM~18019455
> *Hey I stiil got your title homie
> Where's my Cutlass???? :biggrin:
> *


I know, we going to have to do some grilling one weekend and work on the car, I will get it then. :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+Jul 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18019492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have gotten that whammy with TP when I bought it :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok guys I'll post some more when I get back to the hotel


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 08:52 PM~18019560
> *ok guys I'll post some more when I get back to the hotel
> *


Have fun out there, do some cruising for me. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18019528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EPIC !!!!!*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 07:52 PM~18019560
> *ok guys I'll post some more when I get back to the hotel
> *


You better fawker
You know I got your back on other shows


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 11 2010, 08:06 PM~18019668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Imma try to make that :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

so how was the show Chuck ?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 11 2010, 09:11 PM~18019720
> *so how was the show Chuck ?
> *


It was good, it was hot. There was over 500 cars and a good spectator turn out. I got a killer sunburn, it should of took best of show. :biggrin: 
It rained later in the afternoon and made all the cars dirty, that was the only bad.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well thats all i got. Hope you guys liked em i suck at taking pics.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love those Bombas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 11 2010, 08:11 PM~18019720
> *so how was the show Chuck ?
> *


I thought you was there fawker?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

chuck Any pics of your car showing with the half naked girls posing on it ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pics HueRO
We apprecate em


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:17 PM~18019778
> *I thought you was there fawker?
> *


i fucked up a tire on the avalanche coming back from my cousins wedding and after that decided to say fuck it.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:16 PM~18019765
> *Gotta love those Bombas
> *



Yeah i just realized that other then random chics butts thats almost all i took pics of. I thought i took some of Jerrys truck but i guess i dident. But it was good to hang out with the Goodtimer! He was a funny and cool ass dude!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 11 2010, 09:17 PM~18019783
> *chuck Any pics of your car  showing with the half naked girls posing on it ?
> *


If those bitches got on my car, I would have chocked them out. I hate dumb bitches on a car. I put to much time in my paint job. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

wich car did you show chuck ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 11 2010, 09:24 PM~18019844
> *wich car did you show chuck ?
> *


The regal.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18019858
> *The regal.
> *


My Cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 11 2010, 08:19 PM~18019794
> *Yeah i just realized that other then random chics butts thats almost all i took pics of. I thought i took some of Jerrys truck but i guess i dident. But it was good to hang out with the Goodtimer! He was a funny and cool ass dude!
> *


Yeah Jerry is a foolio :biggrin: 
Great to see he made the show


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok guys there must have not been a after hop or we just didn't hang out long enough but I'll post some more pic's and later on see what pic's my lady got but I think she was mostly takeing pic's of the bitchs :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 09:03 PM~18020157
> *ok guys there must have not been a after hop or we just didn't hang out long enough but I'll post some more pic's and later on see what pic's my lady got but I think she was mostly takeing pic's of the bitchs :cheesy:
> *


Great yob fawker :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW WAS THE SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

so who placed?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pix every1


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 10:02 PM~18020746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT DOES THE PLAQUE READ ON THE 61?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

and then this last pic for now till I see what my lady took later but this is the car that my lady wants so were going to go over our bills and hopefully talk to the bank on tuesday and if everything go's right this will be my ladies new summer daily


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18021041
> *WHAT DOES THE PLAQUE READ ON THE 61?
> *


hope I don't spell it wrong but if I do I'm sorry homie but I'm sure that car is Majestics


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18020962
> *nice pix every1
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST SEEN ANOTHER PIC IT SAYS MAJESTY


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2010, 09:39 PM~18021144
> *JUST SEEN ANOTHER PIC IT SAYS MAJESTY
> *


I'm pretty sure thats what it was homie I can text my brother to make sure because he would know better then me because I was all drunk and high at the show


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics there Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Nice Pics LFTED84 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 PM~18021173
> *I'm pretty sure thats what it was homie I can text my brother to make sure because he would know better then me because I was all drunk and high at the show
> *


It's Majesty Chrisladen and unfortunately homie passed away not too long ago
May he Ride in Peace :angel: 

http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/tonywinick.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

TO THOSE WHO ENTERS CARS!!, ALSO RAFFLING OFF A BRAND NEW SET OF 14X7 CANDY BLACK OG WIRE WHEELS!!!
CLEAN EM UP BRING EM OUT!!!


FOR THOSE WHO PLANNING TO COME DOWN FRIDAY.. HERES HOTEL INFO..

IF WE BOOK MORE THAN 10 ROOMS WE CAN GET A DISCOUNTED RATE!


Sleep Inn & Suites Airport (NE019) 2525 Abbott Dr., Omaha, NE, US, 68110

Phone: (402) 342-2525
Fax: (402) 342-9214
Map/ Directions[/size][/b]


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS TO MY BROTHERS RALPH AND J AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RYDERS THAT PLACED IN DENVER!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Still in denver gettin ready to head back


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

That was a good show best in a few years i think. R.O , G.T , Sweet dreams , Just casual , Denver cc, And all the clubs puttin in work . Watch out for the Lincoln now stayin in the springs its fkin sic.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 10:11 AM~18024012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crazy weekend, tons of fun had all around, great turn out at the show, the cruising was fun and the hop off was off the hook. Good seeing everyone out there this weekend reppin Colorado and putting us on the map! See ya guys in Pueblo!


Congrats to A.J from City Wide for taking 2nd in his class!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Cip! Car looked really good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 12 2010, 10:48 AM~18024273
> *Congrats Cip! Car looked really good :thumbsup:
> *


Thank u!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 AM~18023606
> *Whutz good CO!!! Still in denver gettin ready to head back
> *


 :biggrin: tell roll'n @ todd and the crew have a safe trip..... GREAT BUMPER ACTION LAST NIGHT...... :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 12 2010, 10:55 AM~18024319
> *:biggrin:  tell roll'n @ todd and the crew have a safe trip..... GREAT BUMPER ACTION LAST NIGHT...... :wow:
> *


X2
:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

anybody driving home today from Denver have a safe trip and when we pull into Pueblo I'll try to upload my ladies pic's from yesterday and post up some more pics


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...


looked good homie... congrats on the wins


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 AM~18023606
> *Whutz good CO!!! Still in denver gettin ready to head back
> *


whats up fes good to see you brothers from springs yesterday


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 10:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats bRO!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up co! :420:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jul 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18025976
> *wat up co! :420:
> *


What up Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me personally I thought the show was at it's weakest this year I hope they change things up or it's not gonna last,again thats just my personally opinion


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Nice seeing everybody @ the hop lastnite, that shit was kickin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My daughter did take 1st place in her category beating out 4 other entries so another 1st for MOST HATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 12 2010, 02:43 PM~18026157
> *Nice seeing everybody @ the hop lastnite, that shit was kickin
> *


damn where was it at we were out cruising the vert and didn't see shit I mean the drag was packed but didn't see no signs of a hop


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

I didnt make it to the show yesterday, but i did see the hop @ kmart,that shit was kickin. nice to see everybody there


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:46 PM~18026170
> *damn where was it at we were out cruising the vert and didn't see shit I mean the drag was packed but didn't see no signs of a hop
> *


It was @ the kmart on federal & evans, it was packed. i thought it was a carshow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 10:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...


Congradulations and to the other RO homies who placed as well as CityWide and I haven't heard if GOODTIMES placed but I"m sure they did


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18026117
> *Me personally I thought the show was at it's weakest this year I hope they change things up or it's not gonna last,again thats just my personally opinion
> *


I agree! I thought that the quality was way down! and some of the vehicles on the main floor did not need to be down there! ***ALSO JUST MY OWN OPINION!***


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 02:50 PM~18026194
> *I agree! I thought that the quality was way down! and some of the vehicles on the main floor did not need to be down there! ***ALSO JUST MY OWN OPINION!***
> *


Even Joe Ray commented that he needed to be more involved on whats happening so what does that say?I totally agree with you Cip


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18026212
> *Even Joe Ray commented that he needed to be more involved on whats happening so what does that say?I totally agree with you Cip
> *


I remember when you had to be a TOP DAWG to get on the main floor! now their putting cars on there with no chrome undies. No offense to anyone but I dont think that 90s camaros, suburbans should be down there with out undercarriage!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

3 Members: *painloc21*, MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Right on for saying whats up at the show bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18026311
> *I remember when you had to be a TOP DAWG to get on the main floor! now their putting cars on there with no chrome undies.  No offense to anyone but I dont think that 90s camaros, suburbans and chrysler 300's should be down there with out undercarriage!
> *


*EDIT*'


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18026311
> *I remember when you had to be a TOP DAWG to get on the main floor! now their putting cars on there with no chrome undies.  No offense to anyone but I dont think that 90s camaros, suburbans should be down there with out undercarriage!
> *


Did Ralph go up against Adams ride??what did he place??


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:01 PM~18026323
> *Did Ralph go up against Adams ride??what did he place??
> *


Adam took first chapo took second and ralph took third


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18026338
> *Adam took first chapo took second and ralph took third
> *


No way.........


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18026313
> *3 Members: painloc21, MOSTHATED CC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> Right on for saying whats up at the show bro
> *



No problem bro. And tell your brother my bad i always forget his name but it was nice seeing you guys and congrats on taking first with the pedal car.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wasnt the best show I've seen there but not too bad. Congrats to everyone who showed and placed! And i have to agree some of the cars inside shouldnt have been in there.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:03 PM~18026350
> *No way.........
> *


Ya didnt agree with that at all. Adam even took third in sweepstakes or second, cant remember


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone with pics of the afterhop Post em up! :biggrin: I missed it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: painloc21, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, MOSTHATED CC
Whats up bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:05 PM~18026369
> *Ya didnt agree with that at all. Adam even took third in sweepstakes or second, cant remember
> *


I just figured being adams isn't full undercarriage and ralphs is he would of taken it over him.Thats just what I figured.Actually I tease Adam everytime he shows his car about that axle it's all in good fun though I'm not disrespecting anybody.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:07 PM~18026401
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: painloc21, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, MOSTHATED CC
> Whats up bRO
> *



What up big daddy. Sorry i dident go on up help you set up bRO. I was pretty pissed about that other shit so i just stayed in town. Next time i'll help you with set up for sure.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:08 PM~18026423
> *I just figured being adams isn't full undercarriage and ralphs is he would of taken it over him.Thats just what I figured.Actually I tease Adam everytime he shows his car about that axle it's all in good fun though I'm not disrespecting anybody.
> *


Ya I was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 12 2010, 03:09 PM~18026426
> *What up big daddy. Sorry i dident go on up help you set up bRO. I was pretty pissed about that other shit so i just stayed in town. Next time i'll help you with set up for sure.
> *


Its all good bRO I understand!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way was nice talkin to you at the show! and thanks for the props on our painting conversation! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 03:13 PM~18026479
> *By the way was nice talkin to you at the show! and thanks for the props on our painting conversation!  :biggrin:
> *


givin credit where credit is due


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:14 PM~18026490
> *givin credit where credit is due
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats to Chapo as well and I'm not sure if Fes or any of those other guys placed but it was good seeing everyone there. I heard Chapo had one hell of a trip for only 1 1/2 hr trip


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18019524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20 year old Mario (Candy Factory) paint job found in Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are the 4 other entries that were in our category


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 12 2010, 03:25 PM~18026605
> *20 year old Mario (Candy Factory) paint job found in Denver
> *



And pin striped by Walt Prey :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bullyz looked real tough


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Next stop Pueblo then off to Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:38 PM~18026117
> *Me personally I thought the show was at it's weakest this year I hope they change things up or it's not gonna last,again thats just my personally opinion
> *


x2 gotta agree :yessad: 
Was a good show based on the numbers, but the quality was way down compared to last year, I seen at least 10-15 cars with body rot and missing pieces, such as tail lights & chrome, not hating just saying if it was mine it would not be shown.
The entertainment was ok, I like Lil Rob's music, but his shows just straight suck, MC Magic gave the same old show he always gives
On the upside though I noticed a lot of old school rims & new clubs, so hopefully next year the quality can match the numbers as well as different entertainers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jul 12 2010, 04:07 PM~18027086
> *x2  gotta agree  :yessad:
> Was a good show based on the numbers, but the quality was way down compared to last year, I seen at least 10-15 cars with body rot and missing pieces, such as tail lights & chrome, not hating just saying if it was mine it would not be shown.
> The entertainment was ok, I like Lil Rob's music, but his shows just straight suck, MC Magic gave the same old show he always gives
> ...


I did hear a mention from an LRM guy no mames haha that entertainment did need to be upgraded


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:11 PM~18027129
> *I did hear a mention from an LRM guy no mames haha that entertainment did need to be upgraded
> *


 :yessad: , definately not worth the price of admission


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jul 12 2010, 04:14 PM~18027173
> *:yessad: , definately not worth the price of admission
> *


how much was it?? I know what it cost to enter a ride but whats regular gate admission to the public?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18027188
> *how much was it?? I know what it cost to enter a ride but whats regular gate admission to the public?
> *


$30, kids under 10 free
Its cheaper to enter a ride, plus you get 3 wrist bands


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I still have a wrist band for sale if anyone wants it
:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 05:43 PM~18027486
> *I still have a wrist band for sale if anyone wants it
> :biggrin:
> *


You have got to be kiddin me? :uh:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 03:43 PM~18027486
> *I still have a wrist band for sale if anyone wants it
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jul 12 2010, 05:31 PM~18027377
> *$30, kids under 10 free
> Its cheaper to enter a ride, plus you get 3 wrist bands
> *


Thats what i did. 1 band for me and i sold the others for $20 dollars a piece.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18027501
> *You have got to be kiddin me? :uh:
> *



I will save it for you Chuck ...I heard its good for any show at that venue.....Low Rider, The Rodeo, Menudo.......I will cut you a good deal....:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 03:43 PM~18027486
> *I still have a wrist band for sale if anyone wants it
> :biggrin:
> *


every other year I been to a show we had to cut or tear our bands off and this year they must of been some cheap ones because I was able to unsnap it and just take it off like when I first got it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 06:09 PM~18027794
> *I will save it for you Chuck ...I heard its good for any show at that venue.....Low Rider, The Rodeo, Menudo.......I will cut you a good deal....:biggrin:
> *


Save it for the menudo concert, we can take the wifes on a double date. :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18026909
> *And pin striped by Walt Prey :0
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 12 2010, 03:09 PM~18026426
> *What up big daddy. Sorry i dident go on up help you set up bRO. I was pretty pissed about that other shit so i just stayed in town. Next time i'll help you with set up for sure.
> *


call me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice talking to you Ceez how did you guys do up there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 12 2010, 05:46 PM~18028157
> *Save it for the menudo concert, we can take the wifes on a double date. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 06:34 PM~18028594
> *Nice talking to you Ceez how did you guys do up there?
> *



You too primo....only one of us placed but we were out there to rep and have a good time. Glad you guys made it back home safe!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 06:46 PM~18028724
> *You too primo....only one of us placed but we were out there to rep and have a good time. Glad you guys made it back home safe!
> *


thats right the most important part is you repped your club and supported the movement


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Which car is Adam's?
Where was Adan?
Why is Glen's ride outside?




Congrats on the wins fellas and thanks again for the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

who won sweepstakes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where is all the verts at besides the 61 62 and 64 from RO?
Where was my Favorite 63 HT?
Lemon Ice there?
Any heavy Hitters besides the 64 and 61 Rag on the floor?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18028803
> *Where is all the verts at besides the 61 62 and 64 from RO?
> Where was my Favorite 63 HT?
> Lemon Ice there?
> ...


No heavy hitters well you can't forget glen was there and you know that ride is badass.Lemon ice was not there and that 63 HT was chillin :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 12 2010, 06:48 PM~18028755
> *Which car is Adam's?
> Where was Adan?
> Why is Glen's ride outside?
> ...


now your getting out of hand fucker you should of went if you wanted to know all that shit :cheesy: j/k


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 02:39 PM~18026759
> *Here are the 4 other entries that were in our category
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...


Top-notch ride :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18028880
> *now your getting out of hand fucker you should of went if you wanted to know all that shit :cheesy: j/k
> *


I should have, but luckily I didn't.
My damn ride broke down Saturday night :angry: 

Only turned out to be a fuel hose but it would have sucked to happen going up there
At least I get reimbursed for my tow here :happysad: 
I should make the rest of the shows around here and hopefully a few up in Denver


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 11 2010, 09:21 PM~18020292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It was nice meeting you Chris at the hotel. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18024012
> *1st in 80s luxury semi-custom and Outstanding flake
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS ON YOUR WIN BRO, AND TO MY OTHER BROTHER ALSO


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:23 PM~18026585
> *Congrats to Chapo as well and I'm not sure if Fes or any of those other guys placed but it was good seeing everyone there. I heard Chapo had one hell of a trip for only 1 1/2 hr trip
> *



:wave: :wave: 

What up!!! Yes it was the longest trip to Denver I've ever made  

But fuck it....we made it eventually :biggrin: Good choppin it up with you guys at Teddy's too!!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18029959
> *It was nice meeting you Chris at the hotel. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Jul 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18029959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry nothing happened there :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok I'm sorry for reposting pic's but they were tooken by my lady so there not really a repost but a other pic of it


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 12 2010, 09:34 PM~18031368
> *don't worry nothing happened there :happysad:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Just checking :scrutinize:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 12 2010, 05:46 PM~18028724
> *You too primo....only one of us placed but we were out there to rep and have a good time. Glad you guys made it back home safe!
> *


was I there when he seen you? I met alot of people and don't know who they are here because I was all fucked up the whole weekend


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK FROM CALI IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS A FIRME TIME OUT THERE IN DENVER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 12 2010, 10:19 PM~18031158
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> What up!!! Yes it was the longest trip to Denver I've ever made
> ...


right on bro and I look foward to shooting the shit again :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jul 12 2010, 07:20 PM~18029096
> *Congrats on the win :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok I'm sorry about the wait but heres my ladies pic's of the show









http://i31.tinypic.com/2lj56p4.j[IMG]
[img]http://i32.tinypic.com/2vxpp2a.jpg


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18032456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got to switch up that display carpet and get a custom seat done


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up CO it was nice to meet some people off here.. i missed the after hop i heard it was bad ass..... big ups to CO thats the most cars from CO i seen at this show in a long time... good to see people bringing them out and showing... 

and they sd lowriding is denver in colorado.. they must have slept this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time... the afterhop was bananas, it looked like a hop in Cali or AZ or one of those spots!!! Big Ups to Just Casual, Denver C.C., and da rest of the denver homies dat hopped!!! and da show was cool but there were some cars on the main floor dat shouldnt have been there like everyone said! but da weekend was fun so it was all good!!! nice seein all da 719 homies up there and partyin' wit da GT homies (505 homies were puttin it down at da hotel) and ofcourse da Street Life crew & Roll'n from AZ!!! We had a blast!!! It was cool seein' all da guys from da CLA too, Memories Chris, Sam and everyone else... cant forget Most Hated and the So CO Rollerz either and the 719 GT, and Big Ceez, Anson & da City Wide homies!!! if I forgot anyone forgive me but I had a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 08:51 AM~18033764
> *Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time... the afterhop was bananas, it looked like a hop in Cali or AZ or one of those spots!!! Big Ups to Just Casual, Denver C.C., and da rest of the denver homies dat hopped!!! and da show was cool but there were some cars on the main floor dat shouldnt have been there like everyone said! but da weekend was fun so it was all good!!! nice seein all da 719 homies up there and partyin' wit da GT homies (505 homies were puttin it down at da hotel) and ofcourse da Street Life crew & Roll'n from AZ!!! We had a blast!!! It was cool seein' all da guys from da CLA too, Memories Chris, Sam and everyone else... cant forget Most Hated and the So CO Rollerz either and the 719 GT, and Big Ceez, Anson & da City Wide homies!!! if I forgot anyone forgive me but I had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was a beautiful thing to see everyone gettin out there just for the love of the game.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the only thing i didnt like was idiots comming to the show tryin to gang bang with no car and will never own one . I got no patients for gang bangers anymore.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18033821
> *It was a beautiful thing to see everyone gettin out there just for the love of the game.
> *


yessur it was


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18026585
> *Congrats to Chapo as well and I'm not sure if Fes or any of those other guys placed but it was good seeing everyone there. I heard Chapo had one hell of a trip for only 1 1/2 hr trip
> *


longest trip shortest distence of my life


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18034207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 08:51 AM~18033764
> *Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time... the afterhop was bananas, it looked like a hop in Cali or AZ or one of those spots!!! Big Ups to Just Casual, Denver C.C., and da rest of the denver homies dat hopped!!! and da show was cool but there were some cars on the main floor dat shouldnt have been there like everyone said! but da weekend was fun so it was all good!!! nice seein all da 719 homies up there and partyin' wit da GT homies (505 homies were puttin it down at da hotel) and ofcourse da Street Life crew & Roll'n from AZ!!! We had a blast!!! It was cool seein' all da guys from da CLA too, Memories Chris, Sam and everyone else... cant forget Most Hated and the So CO Rollerz either and the 719 GT, and Big Ceez, Anson & da City Wide homies!!! if I forgot anyone forgive me but I had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Fes for helpin bring RollN out here to show the rest if the world what Colorado is all about!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 07:51 AM~18033764
> *Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time... the afterhop was bananas, it looked like a hop in Cali or AZ or one of those spots!!! Big Ups to Just Casual, Denver C.C., and da rest of the denver homies dat hopped!!! and da show was cool but there were some cars on the main floor dat shouldnt have been there like everyone said! but da weekend was fun so it was all good!!! nice seein all da 719 homies up there and partyin' wit da GT homies (505 homies were puttin it down at da hotel) and ofcourse da Street Life crew & Roll'n from AZ!!! We had a blast!!! It was cool seein' all da guys from da CLA too, Memories Chris, Sam and everyone else... cant forget Most Hated and the So CO Rollerz either and the 719 GT, and Big Ceez, Anson & da City Wide homies!!! if I forgot anyone forgive me but I had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


GREAT SHIT HOMIES THE AFTER HOP BACK BUMPER ACTION I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP 4 KEEP'N THE PEACE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ALL THE TIME... GREAT SUMMER SO FAR LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY  :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS THE DAMAGE TO MY ADEX.... STILL LOOK'N FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS... :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 AM~18034662
> *Thank you Fes for helpin bring RollN out here to show the rest if the world what Colorado is all about!
> *


not a problem... it wasnt just me, Buma and all those guys helped w/ dat too...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 13 2010, 11:41 AM~18035081
> *GREAT SHIT HOMIES THE AFTER HOP BACK BUMPER ACTION  I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP 4 KEEP'N THE PEACE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ALL THE TIME... GREAT SUMMER SO FAR LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THIS IS THE DAMAGE TO MY ADEX.... STILL LOOK'N FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS... :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie sorry dat shit happened!!!


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 13 2010, 11:41 AM~18035081
> *GREAT SHIT HOMIES THE AFTER HOP BACK BUMPER ACTION  I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP 4 KEEP'N THE PEACE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE ALL THE TIME... GREAT SUMMER SO FAR LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THIS IS THE DAMAGE TO MY ADEX.... STILL LOOK'N FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I had never seen an adex do whut that one did!!! :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good CO


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18035563
> *whats good CO
> *


Its hot out there. I got up early to throw the d's on my pick up was sweatin like a black man on maury "whos baby is it? "


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

I WANT TO SHOW LOVE TO THE WHOLE CITY OF DENVER LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS EVERYONE DID GOOD. AND WE PUT IT DOWN FOR ARE CITY 303 BABY


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 11:51 AM~18035626
> *Its hot out there. I got up early to throw the d's on my pick up was sweatin like a black man on maury  "whos baby is it? "
> *


haha good shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 12:51 PM~18035626
> *Its hot out there. I got up early to throw the d's on my pick up was sweatin like a black man on maury  "whos baby is it? "
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 11:51 AM~18035626
> *Its hot out there. I got up early to throw the d's on my pick up was sweatin like a black man on maury  "whos baby is it? "
> *


DENVER CAR CLUB YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin' on john!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 02:52 PM~18036697
> *DENVER CAR CLUB YOU KNOW!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: DENVER CC Puttin in WORK!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 02:02 PM~18036782
> *Whutz goin' on john!!!
> *


what up brotha :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up brotha chris :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 02:06 PM~18036813
> *:biggrin:  DENVER CC Puttin in WORK!
> *


that DENVER CAR CLUB looks good on there brotha don! :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 02:02 PM~18036782
> *Whutz goin' on john!!!
> *


fez i had a good time talking shit to Todd :biggrin: im glad he didn't ask what i had or called me a cheerleader :biggrin: hes a cool dude all and all it was fun as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 03:35 PM~18037109
> *fez i had a good time talking shit to Todd :biggrin: im glad he didn't  ask what i had or called me a cheerleader  :biggrin: hes a cool dude all and all it was fun as hell! :thumbsup:
> *


yeah dat shit was funny bro... todd's a cool homie, they didn't come out here to disrespect they just came out here to have fun and they did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 12 2010, 10:52 PM~18031540
> *Just checking  :scrutinize:
> *


That's funny. He just happened to be there when I got there and we talked for a couple of minutes. I hadn't been to Denver since 92 but I will be back. Had a great time at the show.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 03:21 PM~18037588
> *yeah dat shit was funny bro... todd's a cool homie, they didn't come out here to disrespect they just came out here to have fun and they did!!!  :biggrin:
> *


coo yea once off camera he was giving tips to buma.yea much fun i tell ya! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jul 13 2010, 08:51 AM~18033764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it was bro but you made it and thats just another one to chalk up in the books bro


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 13 2010, 11:36 AM~18035492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean ride homie, my daughter liked it so much she said it was hers :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 AM~18034207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 03:31 PM~18037058
> *that DENVER CAR CLUB looks good on there brotha don! :thumbsup:
> *


What up El Presidente :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 11:33 AM~18035472
> *damn homie sorry dat shit happened!!!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD FES... YOU GOT TO PAY TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 11:41 AM~18035536
> *I had never seen an adex do whut that one did!!!  :wow:
> *


OVERLOCKED IT TO MUCH PRESSURE IT HAD TO GO SOME WERE... THAT BLACKMAGIC PISTON AINT NO JOKE .....I JUST WANA C IT WORK ON THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 13 2010, 05:50 PM~18038381
> *IT'S ALL GOOD FES... YOU GOT TO PAY TO PLAY :biggrin:
> *


u right about that!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 02:35 PM~18037109
> *fez i had a good time talking shit to Todd :biggrin: im glad he didn't  ask what i had or called me a cheerleader  :biggrin: hes a cool dude all and all it was fun as hell! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 13 2010, 04:32 PM~18038218
> *What up El Presidente  :wave:
> *


nada brotha just got done cuttin weeds  hate those som bishes!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup buma :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 05:07 PM~18038535
> *sup buma  :wave:
> *


NADA FIXN THE BIG SCREEN LIL B3 WENT CRAZY WATCHN MMA AND PUSHED IN THE SCREEN :run: :banghead:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 13 2010, 05:10 PM~18038560
> *NADA FIXN THE BIG SCREEN LIL B3 WENT CRAZY WATCHN MMA AND PUSHED IN THE SCREEN  :run:  :banghead:
> *


hes the shit :biggrin: cool lil dude! i mean little! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18038569
> *hes the shit :biggrin: cool lil dude! i mean little! :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 13 2010, 08:50 AM~18034207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

looks like everyone had fun uffin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

had a gang of fun so everyone mark sept. 19th on ur calendars should be off da hook too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

thats all my pix hope u like


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jul 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18040966
> *thats all my pix    hope u like
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 08:51 AM~18033764
> *Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE , WE TORE IT DOWN IN TEDDYS SAT NIGHT ,SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2010, 02:48 PM~18026184
> *Congradulations and to the other RO homies who placed as well as CityWide and I haven't heard if GOODTIMES placed but I"m sure they did
> *


N.M GOT 1ST ON EVERY CAR WE TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 13 2010, 12:59 PM~18035681
> *I WANT TO SHOW LOVE TO THE WHOLE CITY OF DENVER LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS EVERYONE DID GOOD. AND WE PUT IT DOWN FOR ARE CITY 303 BABY
> *



:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 PM~18041630
> *N.M GOT 1ST ON EVERY CAR WE TOOK :biggrin:
> *


yeah I read that in the NM topic


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:14 PM~18041939
> *yeah I read that in the NM topic
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jul 14 2010, 12:10 AM~18042431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a sweep


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18042547
> *a sweep
> *


you know this man


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2010, 12:25 AM~18042547
> *a sweep
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*4 SALE 15K OBO PM ME !!!*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good morning coLOWrado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jul 13 2010, 10:42 PM~18041531
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE , WE TORE IT DOWN IN TEDDYS SAT NIGHT ,SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK .
> *


yessur, nice meeting u too & da rest of ur chapter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 14 2010, 01:17 AM~18042807
> *4 SALE 15K OBO PM ME !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thought it wasn't goin' anywhere homie???


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colo..


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fezz :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 14 2010, 07:48 AM~18043411
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jul 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18043918
> *wat up fezz :wave:
> *


whutz good Eric!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check out this vert monte


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 14 2010, 07:57 AM~18043450
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: thought it wasn't goin' anywhere homie???
> *


IT WASNT GAVE IT 2 BABY MAMA SHE SAID SHE WANTS OUR SON 2 HAVE A RAG ALSO SO RAG IT IS  WOMAN ARE NEVER HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18044198
> *:wave:
> *


whutz goin on buma!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18045356
> *IT WASNT GAVE IT 2 BABY MAMA SHE SAID SHE WANTS OUR SON 2 HAVE A RAG ALSO SO RAG IT IS   WOMAN ARE NEVER HAPPY  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: another rag!!!


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

Whats good Co ryders

thanks to every1 that posted pix for those who couldn't make it.

Looked like a good show sorry i had to miss it


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

helping out the homies


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 14 2010, 03:21 PM~18046629
> *  :biggrin: another rag!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

FOR SALE 1,000 obo








pm me .. call or text me 719-465-6025


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 14 2010, 10:44 PM~18050018
> *FOR SALE 1,000 obo
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

You win a trophy and sell it?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Few pics that I have before my camera died


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up CO!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 15 2010, 07:08 AM~18051964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


City Wide, lookin good!! :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18045321
> *check out this vert monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Was crackin CO !


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 15 2010, 08:08 AM~18051964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   to bad i didnt get my trim back yet


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUT UP CHUCK HOW YOU DOING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 15 2010, 09:35 AM~18052933
> *WUT UP CHUCK HOW YOU DOING
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN WRINKS, JUST CHILLEN PERRITO HERE AT THE PAD RELAXEN A LIL BIT. BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO DENVER AND PUT IT DOWN. SHOW WASENT THE GREATEST IVE SEEN BUT HEY JUST HAPPY WE STILL HAVE LRM SHOWS TO GO TOO WITH THE ECONOMY AND ALL, THEY NEED A COMMENT BOX...LOL. IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE OLD PEEPS I KICKED IT WITH BACK WHEN I WAS LIVING HERE STILL GOOD GENTE. BUT OVER ALL IT WAS SOME GOODTIMES!!! FUCK THE SHOW THE PRE~PARTY AT THE HOLIDAY INN WAS OFF THE CHAIN...WELL STAY UP AND HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU IN NEW MEXICO NEXT MONTH FOR GOODTIMES PICNIC AND IN PUEBLO.....SEE YOU THEN*  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 15 2010, 09:47 AM~18052998
> *WHATS CRACKEN WRINKS, JUST CHILLEN PERRITO HERE AT THE PAD RELAXEN A LIL BIT. BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO DENVER AND PUT IT DOWN.  SHOW WASENT THE GREATEST IVE SEEN BUT HEY JUST HAPPY WE STILL HAVE LRM SHOWS TO GO TOO WITH THE ECONOMY AND ALL, THEY NEED A COMMENT BOX...LOL.  IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE OLD PEEPS I KICKED IT WITH BACK WHEN I WAS LIVING HERE STILL GOOD GENTE. BUT OVER ALL IT WAS SOME GOODTIMES!!! FUCK THE SHOW THE PRE~PARTY AT THE HOLIDAY INN WAS OFF THE CHAIN...WELL STAY UP AND HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU IN NEW MEXICO NEXT MONTH FOR GOODTIMES PICNIC AND IN PUEBLO.....SEE YOU THEN   :biggrin:
> *


MOST DIFFENTLY I'LL BE IN NEW MEXICO FO THE GOODTIMES PICNIC


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18053016
> *MOST DIFFENTLY I'LL BE IN NEW MEXICO FO THE GOODTIMES PICNIC
> *


*SEE YOU THERE PERRITO, IT'S GOOD TO SEE OUR CHAPTERS SUPPORTING EACH OTHER....GT *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 15 2010, 06:56 AM~18051921
> *:wow:
> 
> You win a trophy and sell it?!
> *


i dont want 2 but im tryin to buy a car


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 14 2010, 03:15 PM~18046591
> *whutz goin on buma!!! :biggrin:
> *


at lunch now.. work'n on the street paver 2 day its a hot one about 120 by the machine.. talked to andy from adex in about a week new dump. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 15 2010, 10:59 AM~18053092
> *i dont want 2 but im tryin to buy a car
> *



Got a 72 for sale. $800 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 15 2010, 10:47 AM~18052998
> *WHATS CRACKEN WRINKS, JUST CHILLEN PERRITO HERE AT THE PAD RELAXEN A LIL BIT. BIG UPS TO ALL THE COLORADO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO DENVER AND PUT IT DOWN.  SHOW WASENT THE GREATEST IVE SEEN BUT HEY JUST HAPPY WE STILL HAVE LRM SHOWS TO GO TOO WITH THE ECONOMY AND ALL, THEY NEED A COMMENT BOX...LOL.  IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE OLD PEEPS I KICKED IT WITH BACK WHEN I WAS LIVING HERE STILL GOOD GENTE. BUT OVER ALL IT WAS SOME GOODTIMES!!! FUCK THE SHOW THE PRE~PARTY AT THE HOLIDAY INN WAS OFF THE CHAIN...WELL STAY UP AND HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU IN NEW MEXICO NEXT MONTH FOR GOODTIMES PICNIC AND IN PUEBLO.....SEE YOU THEN   :biggrin:
> *


It was cool kickin it with you guys at Teddies I had a blast


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 15 2010, 10:47 AM~18053431
> *Got a 72 for sale. $800  :biggrin:
> *


trade you :wow:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 15 2010, 05:13 PM~18056172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damit i gotta work that weekend ! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jul 15 2010, 05:04 PM~18056078
> *trade you :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just seen this at the store and thought I would share it with yous


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats good colorado


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $, kaddyman
whats up Robert :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Chris thats a cushman, it's like a moped I believe. Some guy around here by the cemetary builds them or rebuilds whatever you want to call it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 16 2010, 05:25 AM~18059911
> *Good morning familia!
> *


GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HELLO TO ALL LOWRIDERS!!
IM ROOSTER, LIVING IN CHARLOTTE, NC. LOWRIDING FOR 24 YEARS NOW. IM JUST LOOKING TO NETWORK WITH LOWRIDERS FROM ALL AROUND.
IM A FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER.. IF YOU WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS 2010 LETS HOOK UP.. ILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK. ILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THE BIG-I..

ROOSTER
150*28001*30 NEXTEL/BOOST


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 15 2010, 09:22 PM~18058507
> *Whats good colorado
> *


whutz crackin dominic!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT UP COLORADO????? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2010, 11:37 PM~18059104
> *Hey Chris thats a cushman, it's like a moped I believe. Some guy around here by the cemetary builds them or rebuilds whatever you want to call it.
> *


Cushmans are high dollar machines


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

BUDDY!!!!!!!Whats for lunch?!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2010, 10:37 PM~18059104
> *Hey Chris thats a cushman, it's like a moped I believe. Some guy around here by the cemetary builds them or rebuilds whatever you want to call it.
> *


yeah thats what the guy said it was its a 1965. I had never seen one of those before so I had to get some pic's of it to share here on LIL


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 16 2010, 09:08 AM~18060886
> *whutz crackin dominic!!!
> *


Whats up fes, it was cool kickin with you & ty at the hop sundaynite. We need to do it again soon


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 16 2010, 11:39 AM~18061502
> *BUDDY!!!!!!!Whats for lunch?!
> *


I'm at COORS !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

me puttin in work last night and I'm not trying to chrome it out or anything that little bullshit chrome was already on there I was just upgrading the intake so it could run better.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18062086
> *Whats up fes, it was cool kickin with you & ty at the hop sundaynite. We need to do it again soon
> *


yeah it was fun!!! we'll definitely do it again!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So hows it run now Larry ?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok that other day I said I was going to post up the pic's my lady took in Denver but I didn't get to finish so heres some more of them


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

ok I'll post more later because she has a few more along with me but its time to get all fuckd up because I'm tring to party it up for my b-day this weekend sence I can only party so hard on sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Pics!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 17 2010, 06:40 AM~18067633
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


suup fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 17 2010, 12:19 AM~18066824
> *wuz good
> *



Hey brother...I didnt get out of work til after 8 bro, by the time I picked up the kids and got home...I just passed out. I will try to give you a call tomorrow..im back at work today.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 16 2010, 06:20 PM~18064570
> *So hows it run now Larry ?
> *


I think it still has a little air leak coming from the base of the carb I'm gonna try and look into it today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 17 2010, 09:06 AM~18068156
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Anybody going to the car show at the mall in springs tomorrow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 17 2010, 12:22 PM~18068753
> *Anybody going to the car show at the mall in springs tomorrow?
> *


a bunch of us are goin but i dont think anybody is actually showing...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 17 2010, 11:22 AM~18068753
> *Anybody going to the car show at the mall in springs tomorrow?
> *


which mall?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

ANOTHER GOOD TIMES CARRO WAT IT DEW COLORADO GT FOE LIFE


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

COMIN SOON


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jul 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18066795
> *ok I'll post more later because she has a few more along with me but its time to get all fuckd up because I'm tring to party it up for my b-day this weekend sence I can only party so hard on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jul 17 2010, 08:26 PM~18071029
> *ANOTHER  GOOD TIMES CARRO WAT IT DEW COLORADO GT FOE LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


whutz good homie!!! GT doin' big thangs!!!


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin: WAD UP FEZ BOOGY TRYIN TO BRO GOT BE ON TOP .THAT HOPP WAS OFF THE HOOK CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY BABY PUT BACK TOGETHER HOWS UR CAR COMIN BRO


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WHY IS IT SOW DEAD IN HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jul 18 2010, 09:38 AM~18073637
> *WHY IS IT SOW DEAD IN HERE
> *


You chased everybody away :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18073932
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up ROller :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18073932
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up RenzO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS UP COLORADO?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Couple random pix from work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

NIce Pics !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2010, 02:47 PM~18075541
> *NIce Pics !!
> *


Been working in the mountains the past few weeks :happysad: 
What up Cuzzo ? :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jul 17 2010, 07:26 PM~18071029
> *ANOTHER  GOOD TIMES CARRO WAT IT DEW COLORADO GT FOE LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAS PERRO GTIMER....KEEP SMASHEN IN THE SEVEN ONE NINA AND WILL SEE YOU SOON FULLTIMER......GT


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Jul 18 2010, 04:00 PM~18075985
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Big John Deuce....how goes the bowling lately bro?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 01:48 PM~18075547
> *Been working in the mountains the past few weeks :happysad:
> What up Cuzzo ? :wave:
> *


Not a lot going on , just got done packing my bags so i can head out towards Sac. Ca to work for a couple weeks . How u been ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18076357
> *Not a lot going on , just got done packing my bags so i can head out towards Sac. Ca to work for a couple weeks . How u been ?
> *


Been great everything is going well besides all the damn hours I'm putting in :happysad: 
How's that USO life?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 04:08 PM~18076378
> *Been great everything is going well besides all the damn hours I'm putting in :happysad:
> How's that USO life?
> *


USO life is REAL good and getting better , Chapter is growing We have 8 members and 2 prospects . LOVIN IT !!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2010, 05:11 PM~18076392
> *USO life is REAL good and getting better , Chapter is growing We have 8 members and 2 prospects . LOVIN IT !!!
> *


That's great news
Tell your Mom,Brother, and Dad I said hello and I send my love
And keep up the great work and much respect to the whole USO Family
 
And fix your fucking avatar already :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 04:17 PM~18076426
> *That's great news
> Tell your Mom,Brother, and Dad I said hello and I send my love
> And keep up the great work and much respect to the whole USO Family
> ...


Will do .
I Will work on the avatar :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18045321
> *check out this vert monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW THATS NICE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 18 2010, 05:19 PM~18076438
> *:0 WOW THATS NICE
> *


X2 flows very nice together
What up Phillipa how you been bRO?


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the Wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 04:26 PM~18076479
> *X2 flows very nice together
> What up Phillipa how you been bRO?
> *


WHAT UP DADDY I'M GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 18 2010, 05:49 PM~18076590
> *WHAT UP DADDY I'M GOOD
> *


Me too dog feeling really great,trying to get my bucket cleaned up a lil so I can really appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 06:10 PM~18076689
> *Me too dog feeling really great,trying to get my bucket cleaned up a lil so I can really appreciate it. :biggrin:
> *


And possibly keep it for awhile longer :biggrin: 
Been the longest owned car I've had yet :happysad:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 16 2010, 01:09 PM~18062086
> *Whats up fes, it was cool kickin with you & ty at the hop sundaynite. We need to do it again soon
> *




NICE GRAND PRIX HOMIE......


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

just had my car leafd a couple weeks before denver ive been wanting to post pics but just been too busy


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i hope use all like them and great pics that every1 postd of the denver show i went but didnt take ne pics camra got broken on the way up there :angry: lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 08:18 PM~18077491
> *i hope use all like them and great pics that every1 postd of the denver show i went but didnt take ne pics camra got broken on the way up there  :angry:  lol
> *


Looks killer homie....how mush it run to get that bad ass leafing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 08:08 PM~18077401
> *just had my car leafd a couple weeks before denver ive been wanting to post pics but just been too busy
> 
> 
> ...


were you on Feds??Now that i see this pic I swear I seen you


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:22 PM~18077531
> *Looks killer homie....how mush it run to get that bad ass leafing?
> *


thanks roy i appreciate brotha. my homie that does paint and body work down here just thought he'll do something different and did a couple lil peaces so he wanted to work on something bigger so he used my car


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2010, 07:30 PM~18077601
> *were you on Feds??Now that i see this pic I swear I seen you
> *


yessssir i seen u rolln the vert i barly seen u at the corner of my eye i waved but i dont think u seen me :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 13 2010, 07:51 AM~18033764
> *Whut up everyone!!! thanks denver for having us up there we all had a good time... the afterhop was bananas, it looked like a hop in Cali or AZ or one of those spots!!! Big Ups to Just Casual, Denver C.C., and da rest of the denver homies dat hopped!!! and da show was cool but there were some cars on the main floor dat shouldnt have been there like everyone said! but da weekend was fun so it was all good!!! nice seein all da 719 homies up there and partyin' wit da GT homies (505 homies were puttin it down at da hotel) and ofcourse da Street Life crew & Roll'n from AZ!!! We had a blast!!! It was cool seein' all da guys from da CLA too, Memories Chris, Sam and everyone else... cant forget Most Hated and the So CO Rollerz either and the 719 GT, and Big Ceez, Anson & da City Wide homies!!! if I forgot anyone forgive me but I had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU FES DOGG. TAKE CARE HOMIE AND WILL SEE U IN PUEBLO AND VEGAS.........GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18077649
> *thanks roy i appreciate brotha. my homie that does paint and body work down here just thought he'll do something different and did a couple lil peaces so he wanted to work on something bigger so he used my car
> *


Came out bad ass dog,definately gives your ride that lil bit of character it needs to stand out that much more :yes:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:46 PM~18077735
> *Came out bad ass dog,definately gives your ride that lil bit of character it needs to stand out that much more :yes:
> *


thanks again roy :thumbsup: ya thats what i thought thats y i told him to do his thang lol. so how the 63 been


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 08:54 PM~18077793
> *thanks again roy :thumbsup:  ya thats what i thought thats y i told him to do his thang lol. so how the 63 been
> *


Been alright homie but I'm always looking ahead to be better and want more so of course it's not up to my standards but it's a nice cruiser for now.
I really should have taken it out tonight but I started drinking too early. :happysad: 
But you should see her soon... in P-town for that bad ass Pueblo show  
But after that I'm seriously thinking of busting out the sand paper and giving this bitch a new look :yes:
Just to keep those bitch minded haters something to talk about since they love to pay attention to my every move


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18077531
> *Looks killer homie....how mush it run to get that bad ass leafing?
> *


for real looks good homie i got a regal and monte if your homie is looking for some more work to do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 18 2010, 09:19 PM~18078007
> *for real looks good homie i got a regal and monte if your homie is looking for some more work to do
> *


I know huh.....



What up doggie how's it going?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18077840
> *Been alright homie but I'm always looking ahead to be better and want more so of course it's not up to my standards but it's a nice cruiser for now.
> I really should have taken it out tonight but I started drinking too early. :happysad:
> But you should see her soon... in P-town for that bad ass Pueblo show
> ...


 it is a beautiful ride bro i just love how u have the gold and chrome combo. a couple beers do sound good to bad i feel like shit 2day i hope i aint coming down with nething  ya i cant wait to c it 4 the pueblo show ill looking forward 2 seein it. a new look is always a good thing knowing u ive bet whateven u got up ur sleeve will look nice and b worth it all at the end remember u gotta give them haters something new 2 look at everytime :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18078023
> *I know huh.....
> What up doggie how's it going?
> *


chillin just ordered a slip yoke and 20 inch cylinders for my wifes 1981 regal and i blew the engine on my monte so i am gonna get a rebuilt one next week whats up with u mr. ROY


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18078007
> *for real looks good homie i got a regal and monte if your homie is looking for some more work to do
> *


thank u very much big homie  ill keep u in mind and ill ask him and c what he has 2 say hes at work now


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 09:27 PM~18078084
> *thank u very much big homie   ill keep u in mind and ill ask him and c what he has 2 say hes at work now
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18078110
> *sounds good homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 09:24 PM~18078059
> *it is a beautiful ride bro i just love how u have the gold and chrome combo. a couple beers do sound good to bad i feel like shit 2day i hope i aint coming down with nething   ya i cant wait to c it 4 the pueblo show ill looking forward 2 seein it. a new look is always a good thing knowing u ive bet whateven u got up ur sleeve will look nice and b worth it all at the end remember u gotta give them haters something new 2 look at everytime :biggrin:
> *


Thanks doggie just trying to catch up to you guys


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18078189
> *Thanks doggie just trying to catch up to you guys
> *


thanks bro  i think u have already passed us


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18077840
> *Been alright homie but I'm always looking ahead to be better and want more so of course it's not up to my standards but it's a nice cruiser for now.
> I really should have taken it out tonight but I started drinking too early. :happysad:
> But you should see her soon... in P-town for that bad ass Pueblo show
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jul 18 2010, 09:37 AM~18073634
> *:biggrin: WAD UP FEZ BOOGY TRYIN TO BRO GOT BE ON TOP .THAT HOPP WAS OFF THE HOOK CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY BABY PUT BACK TOGETHER HOWS UR CAR COMIN BRO
> *


u already know bro!!! and whutz goin' on CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks to 5150 for a bad azz show...next week...IMPALAS


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18076027
> *What up Big John Deuce....how goes the bowling lately bro?
> *


IT GOING GOOD JUST BOWLING ON TUESDAY NIGTGH DOUBLE LIMATION IT FUN


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

im only 3500 short from buying my vert 64, so if anyone knows someone looking for a hotrod/ ratrod lemme know


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 08:38 PM~18077670
> *yessssir i seen u rolln the vert i barly seen u at the corner of my eye i waved but i dont think u seen me :biggrin:
> *


naa I didn't recognize you until you posted the car on here but it did catch my eye


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

saved from page 2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 19 2010, 04:17 PM~18085073
> *saved from page 2
> *


X2 and whats up CO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2010, 12:14 PM~18054094
> *It was cool kickin it with you guys at Teddies I had a blast
> *


*IT WAS FIRME KICKEN IT WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN, MOST HATED...WE DID PARTY IT UP AT TEDDY'S AND NEXT YEAR WILL DO IT AGAIN..NUTHEN BUT GOODTIMES...* :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 19 2010, 12:09 PM~18082912
> *naa I didn't recognize you until you posted the car on here but it did catch my eye
> *


rite on homie thanks. the regal was killn it out there lookn clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody from Springs caravaning up to D-town this Sunday for the Impala's show?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

What's up Brother. How's life treating you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jul 19 2010, 05:45 AM~18080385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Loco how things in that Sunshine state homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 19 2010, 09:03 PM~18087442
> *What up Big Fes
> Let's see some pics of the show :biggrin:
> I Bowl on Wednesdays,got the average up to a 190 right now trying to be a 200 bowler by next Season :happysad:
> ...


whutz goin on homie!!! where u been???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I will post some pics later on this week


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 20 2010, 03:49 AM~18090199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight video


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18088612
> *whutz goin on homie!!! where u been???
> *


Working  
been hitting 60 hrs a week..... 
But I guess it's just making up for all that lost time when I didn't have a yob :happysad: 
How you been?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 19 2010, 08:03 PM~18087442
> *What up Big Fes
> Let's see some pics of the show :biggrin:
> I Bowl on Wednesdays,got the average up to a 190 right now trying to be a 200 bowler by next Season :happysad:
> ...


pics sent bro


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 20 2010, 05:24 AM~18090337
> *tight video
> *


Thanks bro i couldnt think of a song to put on there so i was stuck with that one.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 20 2010, 03:49 AM~18090199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 19 2010, 08:53 PM~18087288
> *Anybody from Springs caravaning up to D-town this Sunday for the Impala's show?
> *


They must have a show everyweekend up there. Next weekend is the Sweet Dreams show it's a night show


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18092765
> *They must have a show everyweekend up there. Next weekend is the Sweet Dreams show it's a night show
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21






wedo call me!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2010, 11:48 AM~18092765
> *They must have a show everyweekend up there. Next weekend is the Sweet Dreams show it's a night show
> *


pretty much bro its kinda hard to go to all the shows.there's shows on sat as well as sun. :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey max this is john how is club participation going working out most members or how?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18096644
> *pretty much bro its kinda hard to go to all the shows.there's shows on sat as well as sun. :happysad:
> *


we almost 3 hrs away so it's really hard for us.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 20 2010, 06:09 PM~18095760
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, painloc21
> wedo call me!
> *



i texted you but no response


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2010, 06:50 PM~18096691
> *we almost 3 hrs away so it's really hard for us.
> *


i hear you bro you need to get a summer house in denver! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 20 2010, 02:49 AM~18090199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2010, 06:50 PM~18096691
> *we almost 3 hrs away so it's really hard for us.
> *


GOOD TALKIN TO YOU TODAY BRO, ILL CALL YOU AND LET YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO, TOMORROW I WILL BE CHOPPING OUT 2 44S


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 18 2010, 07:10 PM~18077421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN , I LIKE IT


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 20 2010, 08:06 PM~18097501
> *THATS CLEAN , I LIKE IT
> *


thanks plague i appreciate it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 20 2010, 08:17 PM~18097595
> *thanks plague i appreciate it brotha :thumbsup:
> *


I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO SOMETHING TO A DAILY LIKE THAT BUT ALWAYS CHICKENED OUT


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado......We will be doing a pre show party for the Pueblo show. All clubs are invited...details to come soon.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18097626
> *I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO SOMETHING TO A DAILY LIKE THAT BUT ALWAYS CHICKENED OUT
> *


*What's good my bROtha!*


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jul 20 2010, 03:49 AM~18090199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that waz coo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18097881
> *What's good my bROtha!
> *


whats been up daddy cars look good down there brotha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18097868
> *What's good Colorado......We will be doing a pre show party for the Pueblo show. All clubs are invited...details to come soon.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18092765
> *They must have a show everyweekend up there. Next weekend is the Sweet Dreams show it's a night show
> *


More details please :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 20 2010, 09:51 PM~18097954
> *that waz coo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2010, 09:09 PM~18098150
> *More details please :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

SUNDAY IMPALAS CAR SHOW FLYER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18097868
> *What's good Colorado......We will be doing a pre show party for the Pueblo show. All clubs are invited...details to come soon.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18096672
> *hey max this is john how is club participation going working out most members or how?
> *


really dont know how it going to work i guess i will find out that day. It hard u want to fair too ever one but it hard do you give to the most members or do you give to the club that goes all out ever time. by this i mean full display by all members it hard but ithink we will me it right 4 ever one. this has been a good year 4 denver and co ever one has came out in full force, from car clubs to solo riders. If the unity stays it will last 4 a long time. Good work to all coloado lets make history at Pueblo.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 20 2010, 11:12 PM~18098850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong info thats the pueblo one right??I'm talking about the night show in Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 20 2010, 09:00 PM~18097456
> *GOOD TALKIN TO YOU TODAY BRO, ILL CALL YOU AND LET YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO, TOMORROW I WILL BE CHOPPING OUT 2 44S
> *


I'll be around


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2010, 06:58 AM~18100742
> *wrong info thats the pueblo one right??I'm talking about the night show in Denver
> *


my bad heres the other one


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 21 2010, 01:24 AM~18099998
> *really dont know how it going to work i guess i will find out that day. It hard u want to fair too ever one but it hard do you give to the most members or do you give to the club that goes all out ever time. by this i mean full display by all members it hard but ithink we will me it right 4 ever one. this has been a good year 4 denver and co ever one has came out in full force, from car clubs to solo riders. If the unity stays it will last 4 a long time. Good work to all coloado lets make history at Pueblo.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 21 2010, 08:48 AM~18101024
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



X303719720970


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 19 2010, 08:53 PM~18087288
> *Anybody from Springs caravaning up to D-town this Sunday for the Impala's show?
> *


Are you going?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 21 2010, 01:24 AM~18099998
> *really dont know how it going to work i guess i will find out that day. It hard u want to fair too ever one but it hard do you give to the most members or do you give to the club that goes all out ever time. by this i mean full display by all members it hard but ithink we will me it right 4 ever one. this has been a good year 4 denver and co ever one has came out in full force, from car clubs to solo riders. If the unity stays it will last 4 a long time. Good work to all coloado lets make history at Pueblo.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the reason why i am asking is is because we are a cruzing club we dont do much on displays.we dont have cars like torys, micas or the homie in the bad ass 300 from R O that have full undies.our cars are grocery getters that take our kids to school everyday street riders rain snow or shine.ether way we will be there with as many cars as we can get there to support THE IMPALAS CC {NO HATEIN JUST A QUESTION MENT WITH NO DISRESPECT} :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18096672
> *hey max this is john how is club participation going working out most members or how?
> *


IN MY OPINON I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE CARS THAT WERE ENTERED CAUSE YOU CAN GIVE ALOT OF YOUR PEEPS AND TELL THEM TO WALK AROUND THE SHOW AND YOU WIN CLUB PARTICIPATION JUST MY OPINON DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2010, 08:49 AM~18101391
> *IN MY OPINON I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE CARS THAT WERE ENTERED CAUSE YOU CAN GIVE ALOT OF YOUR PEEPS AND TELL THEM TO WALK AROUND THE SHOW AND YOU WIN CLUB PARTICIPATION JUST MY OPINON DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY
> *


yea entered cars.no matter what we will support! :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2010, 08:49 AM~18101391
> *IN MY OPINON I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE CARS THAT WERE ENTERED CAUSE YOU CAN GIVE ALOT OF YOUR PEEPS AND TELL THEM TO WALK AROUND THE SHOW AND YOU WIN CLUB PARTICIPATION JUST MY OPINON DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY
> *


x2 it's been that way forever........ :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 21 2010, 09:41 AM~18101338
> *the reason why i am asking is is because we are a cruzing club we dont do much on displays.we dont have cars like torys, micas or the homie in the bad ass 300 from R O that have full undies.our cars are grocery getters that take our kids to school everyday street riders rain snow or shine.ether way we will be there with as many cars as we can get there to support THE IMPALAS CC {NO HATEIN JUST A QUESTION MENT WITH NO DISRESPECT} :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


I couldn't say it any better


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 21 2010, 01:24 AM~18099998
> *really dont know how it going to work i guess i will find out that day. It hard u want to fair too ever one but it hard do you give to the most members or do you give to the club that goes all out ever time. by this i mean full display by all members it hard but ithink we will me it right 4 ever one. this has been a good year 4 denver and co ever one has came out in full force, from car clubs to solo riders. If the unity stays it will last 4 a long time. Good work to all coloado lets make history at Pueblo.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GOOD SEEING YOU IN DENVER PERRITO AND GOODLUCK ON YOUR EVENT HOMIE...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2010, 08:44 AM~18101355
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


*WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER.....YOU STILL ON VACA PERRITO?*


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

WHAT UP MY COLORADO BARATAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 20 2010, 08:20 PM~18097626
> *I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO SOMETHING TO A DAILY LIKE THAT BUT ALWAYS CHICKENED OUT
> *


yup i know what u mean but then i said fuck it i cant wait til i get my coupe de ville done then il start driving that again as a daily again :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 21 2010, 08:41 AM~18101338
> *the reason why i am asking is is because we are a cruzing club we dont do much on displays.we dont have cars like torys, micas or the homie in the bad ass 300 from R O that have full undies.our cars are grocery getters that take our kids to school everyday street riders rain snow or shine.ether way we will be there with as many cars as we can get there to support THE IMPALAS CC {NO HATEIN JUST A QUESTION MENT WITH NO DISRESPECT} :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


there is no disrespect it all love. I give ever one and any one love no matter what u drive or how you live no two people r the same. I have give it alot of thought and it hard becouse we r all friends and tru not ever one has money. Lowrider does it by cars but they also give out 4 best display. So come as you r please ever body is welcome. we will go by lowriders rules good luck. John i go by the rule of 10% car 90% person give love to all never hate it come back, I need to listen to myself more often. I go to show becouse i love i live the life style. My trophy is my car and family, don't care if i won or lose as long as I'm there. see all of u on Sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 21 2010, 10:56 AM~18102320
> *GOOD SEEING YOU IN DENVER PERRITO AND GOODLUCK ON YOUR EVENT HOMIE...
> *


Big ups Doggie it was cool to see u again give me a call soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 21 2010, 04:10 PM~18104305
> *there is no disrespect it all love. I give ever one and any one love no matter what u drive or how you live no two people r the same. I have give it alot of thought and it hard becouse we r all friends and tru not ever one has money. Lowrider does it by cars but they also give out 4 best display. So come as you r please ever body is welcome. we will go by lowriders rules good luck. John i go by the  rule of 10% car 90% person give love to all never hate it come back, I need to listen to myself more often. I go to show becouse i love  i live the life style. My trophy is my car and family, don't care if i won or lose as long as I'm there.  see all of u on Sunday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well put papa....:thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18102365
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER.....YOU STILL ON VACA PERRITO?
> *


SIMON PERRO I SIGN BACK IN THIS SATURDAY :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 20 2010, 06:28 AM~18090474
> *Working
> been hitting 60 hrs a week.....
> But I guess it's just making up for all that lost time when I didn't have a yob :happysad:
> ...


been good, just grindin' homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 21 2010, 03:10 PM~18104305
> *there is no disrespect it all love. I give ever one and any one love no matter what u drive or how you live no two people r the same. I have give it alot of thought and it hard becouse we r all friends and tru not ever one has money. Lowrider does it by cars but they also give out 4 best display. So come as you r please ever body is welcome. we will go by lowriders rules good luck. John i go by the  rule of 10% car 90% person give love to all never hate it come back, I need to listen to myself more often. I go to show becouse i love  i live the life style. My trophy is my car and family, don't care if i won or lose as long as I'm there.  see all of u on Sunday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on max you guys are good people.see you sunday homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 01:49 PM~18103173
> *WHAT UP MY COLORADO BARATAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2010, 09:49 AM~18101391
> *IN MY OPINON I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE CARS THAT WERE ENTERED CAUSE YOU CAN GIVE ALOT OF YOUR PEEPS AND TELL THEM TO WALK AROUND THE SHOW AND YOU WIN CLUB PARTICIPATION JUST MY OPINON DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY
> *



entered quality cars sound better :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 05:29 PM~18105319
> *entered quality cars sound better :biggrin:
> *


i guess we wont be going to your show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:49 PM~18103173
> *WHAT UP MY COLORADO BARATAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


suup dogg, i PM,D the number to ya


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fes selling his ride?


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 21 2010, 07:39 PM~18105893
> *i guess we wont be going to your show :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



WELL ALOT OF PEOPLE DO SAY QUALITY OVER QUANTITY  BUT I GUESS IF YOUR INTO THE MONEY PART ANY CAR HELPS WHEN YOUR THROWIN A SHOW


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 11:01 PM~18108182
> *WELL ALOT OF PEOPLE DO SAY QUALITY OVER QUANTITY  BUT I GUESS IF YOUR INTO THE MONEY PART ANY CAR HELPS WHEN YOUR THROWIN A SHOW
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 21 2010, 11:04 PM~18108228
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 21 2010, 09:49 AM~18101391
> *IN MY OPINON I THINK IT SHOULD BE THE CARS THAT WERE ENTERED CAUSE YOU CAN GIVE ALOT OF YOUR PEEPS AND TELL THEM TO WALK AROUND THE SHOW AND YOU WIN CLUB PARTICIPATION JUST MY OPINON DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY
> *


my brother explained a point system to me and it sounded like a great idea.. So if you had like 10 cars that all took 1st and lets say they could accumulate a total of 2,000 points and they racked up 1800 then some other guys brought 20 cars but took a couple of thirds maybe a few 2nds and a 1st but could rack up a total of 3,000 points because all these cars will be in different categores and say they only racked up like 1,000 well the guys with the 10 cars win I think thats a real good way to do it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18108240
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 22 2010, 04:42 AM~18109794
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


WHAT UP FES WHATS CRACK'N? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 22 2010, 05:42 AM~18109794
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *



Damn you up early!!!! Wuz up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

WUT UP CO RYDERS


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2010, 11:24 PM~18108528
> *my brother explained a point system to me and it sounded like a great idea.. So if you had like 10 cars that all took 1st and lets say they could accumulate a total of 2,000 points and they racked up 1800 then some other guys brought 20 cars but took a couple of thirds maybe a few 2nds and a 1st but could rack up a total of 3,000 points because all these cars will be in different categores and say they only racked up like 1,000 well the guys with the 10 cars win I think thats a real good way to do it.
> *



Sounds like a fair way to do things to me.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 08:25 AM~18110755
> *Sounds like a fair way to do things to me.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 10:01 PM~18108182
> *WELL ALOT OF PEOPLE DO SAY QUALITY OVER QUANTITY  BUT I GUESS IF YOUR INTO THE MONEY PART ANY CAR HELPS WHEN YOUR THROWIN A SHOW
> *


well i guess people with deeeep pockets can say quality over quantity.but i know people that have rides with rims paint and hydros [or bags] that love there cars and the lifestyle as much or more as the homies with trailer queens!  last year we threw a show and had like 35 cars attend 10$ car lost my ass but never complained because the clubs and the solo riders had a great time.i give it to R O you guys have some of the baddest rides on the planet!!!! and we see your guys rides and we want our cars to be that beautiful some day.but til then i will be the homie on the side of the road fixin the ball joints in the snow or rain!!!!!!because this lifestyle dont begin when summer starts and end when summer ends.just my thoughts not ment to a fend anybody  :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 22 2010, 10:20 AM~18111120
> *well i guess people with deeeep pockets can say quality over quantity.but i know people that have rides with rims paint and hydros [or bags] that love there cars and the lifestyle as much or more as the homies with trailer queens!  last year we threw a show and had like 35 cars attend 10$ car lost my ass but never complained because the clubs and the solo riders had a great time.i give it to R O you guys have some of the baddest rides on the planet!!!! and we see your guys rides and we want our cars to be that beautiful some day.but til then i will be the homie on the side of the road fixin the ball joints in the snow or rain!!!!!!because this lifestyle dont begin when summer starts and end when summer ends.just my thoughts not ment to a fend anybody   :thumbsup:
> *



I don't think Chuck was trying to down clean street rides. I believe what he was saying, and he can correct me if i'm wrong, is that at the Denver super show there were cars with primer spots, missing trim, ripped seats ect.. And they were flying plaques. A club shouldn't win just because they entered more cars if the majority of there cars aint show worthy. Not saying you have to have a 10 stack paint job and full chrome undies.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bro denver show didnt let in 1 of my members because his back window trim on his glass house just installed that day.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 22 2010, 09:45 AM~18111276
> *bro denver show didnt let in 1 of my members because his back window trim on his glass house just installed that day.
> *


THAT SUCKS HOMIE I WOULD OF BEEN PISSED


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 22 2010, 10:45 AM~18111276
> *bro denver show didnt let in 1 of my members because his back window trim on his glass house just installed that day.
> *



Yeah homie im not trying to imply that any of those cars were from your club. Ive got nothing but respect for you guys. But they did let in allot of cars in Denver that they shouldn't have.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado got a 87 cutty 4 sale homies $4000 obo


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

what up dj true


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18102365
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMER.....YOU STILL ON VACA PERRITO?
> *


whats up goodtimer...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:58 AM~18111867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :sprint:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 22 2010, 11:14 AM~18112015
> *:boink:  :sprint:
> *


what up buma ....  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jul 22 2010, 11:23 AM~18112087
> *
> *


what up anson
:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18112105
> *what up anson
> :wave:
> *


Wut Up Chris!! :biggrin: Sorry I missed the clean up last weekend. Work kept me busy til 11 then the homie got in a wreck so I went to help him out.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:23 AM~18112086
> *what up buma ....    :wave:  :wave:
> *


 AT LUNCH HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18111867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like its gonna be dope!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Denver volunteers clean up graffiti
Posted: 07/17/2010 11:44 PM


Home 
As groups of volunteers painted over graffiti along the almost 9.5-mile stretch of Federal Boulevard on Saturday morning, neighbors expressed their gratitude in thank-yous while others offered cold drinks.

Denver's Department of Public Works and Neighborhood Inspection Services, Kwal Paint and 9News partnered for the Brush Off Challenge in an effort to cut down on graffiti vandalism on public and private properties.

Saturday marked the first Brush Off volunteer day, with a turnout of about 400 volunteers, including about 100 fraternity members, city staffers, community volunteers, Kwal Paint employees and *Colorado Lowrider Alliance members *, said city spokeswoman Ann Williams.

From January through June this year over 130 workdays, city crews removed almost 22,000 square feet of graffiti per day, Williams said.

In small groups, volunteers used paint and supplies donated by Kwal to cover up graffiti on public areas or private properties from the south end of Federal Boulevard to the north.

"We wanted to do something significant, Federal is a main thoroughfare and is a magnet for graffiti," Williams said. "It's a signal to the community that we are going to work together."

Covered-up graffiti can be spotted by the large white square patches of paint on parking-lot walls or sides of restaurants along the street.

Grafitti cleanup and coverup is a constant chore for the city and some property owners.

A group of Phi Kappa Tau fraternity members from all over the country who were here for a national convention cleaned up graffiti painted the night before. One neighbor dropped off a water and small bottles of rum for one fraternity group.

Cleaning up graffiti takes money.

Denver spends about $2.5 million each year, and the Regional Transportation District spends about $1 million to clean up graffiti, according to Denver's Metro Area Graffiti Taskforce, an organization made up of law enforcement and community members focused on stopping the growth of graffiti vandalism.

The task force keeps an index of Denver-area graffiti and gang crews on its website. For example, DOA stands for Disciples of Aerosol and BCR stands for Boulder County Raised.

The city will remove graffiti for free as long as the property owner has signed an authorization form, which can be requested by calling 311 or visiting www.knowgraffiti.com.

Do-it-yourself grafitti cleanup is also sponsored by the city, which provides paint and cleaning supplies for free.

This volunteer day is part of the larger Brush Off Challenge, which encourages community members to "adopt" an area to keep graffiti-free in their neighborhoods that may get tagged frequently, Williams said.

*The next Brush Off volunteer day is Aug. 21 from 7 a.m. to noon.
*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:47 AM~18112305
> *Denver volunteers clean up graffiti
> Posted:  07/17/2010 11:44 PM
> 
> ...


good stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jul 22 2010, 11:30 AM~18112146
> *Wut Up Chris!!  :biggrin:    Sorry I missed the clean up last weekend. Work kept me busy til 11 then the homie got in a wreck so I went to help him out.
> *


its all good brother.. that was more inportant then this event it will happen again i hope your your club brother is ok.. i saw the pics.. damn that sucks let me know if theres anything i can do!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 22 2010, 12:00 PM~18112453
> *good stuff right there :thumbsup:
> *


whats good big john... happy b day the other day!!! :wave:


----------



## ElChileDuro (Apr 14, 2006)

Whats up everyone, I'm just in town for a few weeks from Los in the Loveland Area. I was wondering if you guys can help me out finding a good barber shop and a place where I can find some bomb ass Menudo on Saturdays and Sundays in the Loveland or Greeley Area or even Ft. Collins Manuel


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 22 2010, 01:00 PM~18112453
> *good stuff right there :thumbsup:
> *


Good job guys and girls.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Three days left..........................


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 22 2010, 05:18 PM~18115116
> *:wave:
> *



What up Big Homie! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 05:43 PM~18115373
> *What up Big Homie!  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


just chillin n u homie
post some more progress pix homie
let us in on a sneak peek


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 22 2010, 06:08 PM~18115571
> *just chillin n u homie
> post some more progress pix homie
> let us in on a sneak peek
> *



I got a gang of shit done i just need to go out to the garage and take some pics. I'll put some up later tonight or tomarow :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChileDuro_@Jul 22 2010, 02:29 PM~18113294
> *Whats up everyone, I'm just in town for a few weeks from Los in the Loveland Area. I was wondering if you guys can help me out finding a good barber shop and a place where I can find some bomb ass Menudo on Saturdays and Sundays in the Loveland or Greeley Area or even Ft. Collins  Manuel
> *



I dont know of anything in the Loveland or Greeley area but I hear Santiagos has some decent menudo on the weekend.


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 06:28 PM~18115753
> *I got a gang of shit done i just need to go out to the garage and take some pics. I'll put some up later tonight or tomarow  :cheesy:
> *


thats whats up homie 
should c done here soon or ?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 22 2010, 06:37 PM~18115842
> *thats whats up homie
> should c done here soon or ?
> *



Naw homie i done fucced around and started rewiring the whole damn car and as usual i severely under estimated how confusing this shit was going to be. And im doing it by myself so it may take another 3 weeks just for that. But as soon as thats done i will put the inner fender wells bacc on and the radiator and radiator support and all that shit. The body work is already done so i just need to wait on my uncle to spray the rest of the car and i can cut and buff it out and put the windows and all the trim bacc on. Anyway here is a sneak peak for ya. 

First a pic of the old engine and engine bay for comparison.











and the new engine and bay




















I still need to do some touch up on the firewall and clean up some overspray and what not but its almost done. Here are the inner fender wells. I just need to cut and buff them still.



















and here is the parts for my fulton visor and thermador swamp cooler


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good homie keep up the good work
n we'll c that bitch soon in da streets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 09:25 AM~18110755
> *Sounds like a fair way to do things to me.
> *


I think so, the bombs looking good too bro


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18108528
> *my brother explained a point system to me and it sounded like a great idea.. So if you had like 10 cars that all took 1st and lets say they could accumulate a total of 2,000 points and they racked up 1800 then some other guys brought 20 cars but took a couple of thirds maybe a few 2nds and a 1st but could rack up a total of 3,000 points because all these cars will be in different categores and say they only racked up like 1,000 well the guys with the 10 cars win I think thats a real good way to do it.
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:47 AM~18112305
> *Denver volunteers clean up graffiti
> Posted:  07/17/2010 11:44 PM
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 22 2010, 06:30 PM~18116268
> *Naw homie i done fucced around and started rewiring the whole damn car and as usual i severely under estimated how confusing this shit was going to be. And im doing it by myself so it may take another 3 weeks just for that. But as soon as thats done i will put the inner fender wells bacc on and the radiator and radiator support and all that shit. The body work is already done so i just need to wait on my uncle to spray the rest of the car and i can cut and buff it out and put the windows and all the trim bacc on. Anyway here is a sneak peak for ya.
> 
> First a pic of the old engine and engine bay for comparison.
> ...


Looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:47 AM~18112305
> *Denver volunteers clean up graffiti
> Posted:  07/17/2010 11:44 PM
> 
> ...


good job homies


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone else got sprint and their phone not workin for calls or texts rite now??


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 22 2010, 12:47 PM~18112305
> *Denver volunteers clean up graffiti
> Posted:  07/17/2010 11:44 PM
> 
> ...


HAHA That chick in the parking lot where we parked went off huh she thought we were having a car show . 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

she turned out to be cool she said she asked a city worker what was going on and she said he was snotty


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

damn, colorado section sure been boring lately......


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

WHATS UP I DO THE WHOLE DISPLAY EVERYTIME SINCE I STARTED DOIN MY BIKE IN1990 AND SINCE I BUILD MY CAR I DO IT CUS I WANT TO SHOW THE LOVE AND I HAVE WORKED REAL HARD ON IT AND I CAN SAY I BUILT IT AND DIDNT BUY IT AND ON THE TRailer NOTE IF MY DOCTORS DIDNT TAKE MY LICS I WOULD BE DRIVING MY SHIT TO. LOWRIDER IS NOT A HOBBY ITS MY WAY OF LIFE!!!!


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

I WILL STILL BE DOING IT TILL MY LAST DAYS ON EARTH AND I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS IT DONT MATTER WHAT U GOT IF U LOVE IT ,THATS ALL IT MATTERS. SO LETS KEEP DOIN WHAT WE LOVE TO DO LOWRIDING!!!!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 23 2010, 09:16 AM~18121551
> *WHATS UP I DO THE WHOLE DISPLAY EVERYTIME SINCE I STARTED DOIN MY BIKE IN1990 AND SINCE I BUILD MY CAR I DO IT CUS I WANT TO SHOW THE LOVE AND I HAVE WORKED REAL HARD ON IT AND I CAN SAY I BUILT IT AND DIDNT BUY IT AND ON THE TRailer NOTE IF MY DOCTORS DIDNT TAKE MY LICS I WOULD BE DRIVING MY SHIT TO. LOWRIDER IS NOT A HOBBY ITS MY WAY OF LIFE!!!!
> *


your absolutely right not hittin on you mica at all i was just saying there is only like 3 people that do displays R O AND UCE in denver.if i had what you guys have i would do the dam thing to.but club participation what i can remember from all the shows is members .and then they gave trophies for best displays.this got out of hand my apologys let clubs do what they want to do!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up co nice day 4 a cruz


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 23 2010, 09:31 AM~18121693
> *your absolutely right not hittin on you mica at all i  was just saying there is only like 3 people that do displays R O AND UCE  in denver.if i had what you guys have i would do the dam thing to.but club participation what i can remember from all the shows is members .and then they gave trophies for best displays.this got out of hand my apologys let clubs do what they want to do!
> *


WE LOVE TO DO IT, IT S A LOWRIDER THANG MUCH LOVE JOHN AND DENVER CAR CLUB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18111787
> *wat up colorado got a 87 cutty 4 sale homies $4000 obo
> *


the gray one you have or??


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 23 2010, 09:51 AM~18121891
> *WE LOVE TO DO IT, IT S A LOWRIDER THANG MUCH LOVE JOHN AND DENVER CAR CLUB
> *


right back at ya mr VP :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18116838
> *I think so, the bombs looking good too bro
> *



Thanks! Im tryin homie :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 23 2010, 10:51 AM~18121891
> *WE LOVE TO DO IT, IT S A LOWRIDER THANG MUCH LOVE JOHN AND DENVER CAR CLUB
> *



What up bROther! How you guys doin up in the D?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 23 2010, 10:24 AM~18122197
> *What up bROther! How you guys doin up in the D?
> *


WE R DOIN GOOD PUTIN IT DOWN AND HOW U GUYS DOIN


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up familia....


Mica....Brody got some good shots of your ride at the 5150 show. Once I get the CD, I will forward some of them shots over.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 23 2010, 11:47 AM~18122419
> *WE R DOIN GOOD PUTIN IT DOWN AND HOW U GUYS DOIN
> *



Were doin good bRO. Your rides looked great at the Denver show :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Have any of you guys checked out that Pueblo show Flyer??I think it's like 50 bux to enter a car and 40 for a bike.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pix Mac :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2010, 12:14 PM~18123123
> *Have any of you guys checked out that Pueblo show Flyer??I think it's like 50 bux to enter a car and 40 for a bike.
> *


WENT ON THE WEB SITE I THINK ITS 50 BUX THE DAY OF AND 35 TO PRE REG BUT THATS FOR OTHER SHOWS THEY POMOTINING


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18123123
> *Have any of you guys checked out that Pueblo show Flyer??I think it's like 50 bux to enter a car and 40 for a bike.
> *


damn, for the lrm show in sep?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Its $35 Pre Reg
$50 Day of


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet that show will be huge this year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 23 2010, 02:22 PM~18123680
> *I bet that show will be huge this year
> *



Im looking forward to it  

You coming down ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Im hoping so


----------



## ElChileDuro (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18115838
> *I dont know of anything in the Loveland or Greeley area but I hear Santiagos has some decent menudo on the weekend.
> *


Thanks for the help. I hope your talking about the one in Johnstown, I just saw it today crusin around Johnstown this morning. Meno


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18123671
> *Its $35 Pre Reg
> $50 Day of
> *


that won't be bad do you know the cutoff date??It's probably close


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChileDuro_@Jul 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18124407
> *Thanks for the help. I hope your talking about the one in Johnstown, I just saw it today crusin around Johnstown this morning.  Meno
> *



Thats the one... :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2010, 02:14 PM~18123123
> *Have any of you guys checked out that Pueblo show Flyer??I think it's like 50 bux to enter a car and 40 for a bike.
> *


The beer vendors need more money, thats why its more. :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2010, 05:43 PM~18124915
> *that won't be bad do you know the cutoff date??It's probably close
> *


The show is suppose to be on the 19th of september.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin on CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 23 2010, 06:21 PM~18125649
> *The beer vendors need more money, thats why its more. :dunno:
> *


I guess I just seen a flyer and no where did it say prereg is 35 but lets cross our fingers :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

hows the work on the 59 going Larry ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

hows the work on the 59 going Larry ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 23 2010, 07:48 PM~18126190
> *hows the work on the 59 going Larry ?
> *


I'm like a damn free mechanic over here so I can't get shit done :angry:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18124915
> *that won't be bad do you know the cutoff date??It's probably close
> *


the prereg cut off date is sept 6th


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: whats good co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO
Wyoming 


Big ups to the CLA and everyone that made that event happen.
Really nice to see everyone come together for a great cause.

Ride is looking nice Huero,can't wait to see it on the streets.

Hopefully I will be off Sunday to attend the Impala's show :happysad:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 23 2010, 06:21 PM~18125649
> *The beer vendors need more money, thats why its more. :dunno:
> *


Shit they made enough money off us last year,watching that Raiders game :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 23 2010, 06:13 PM~18125592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Bubble looks bad ass dropped like that :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18127353
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Whutz goin on dominic, roy!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 23 2010, 09:39 PM~18127300
> *What up CO
> Wyoming
> Big ups to the CLA and everyone that made that event happen.
> ...


whats good roy...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Jul 23 2010, 12:56 PM~18123436
> *nice pix Mac  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado homies


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up chapo,


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from 5150. Ignore the girls and try to picture the full car.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 24 2010, 11:29 AM~18129619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be working? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jul 24 2010, 11:23 AM~18129884
> *Shouldn't you be working? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

That I should...just cant get into the work mentality today. Uce is doing a BBQ today at Berkely Park at 7pm if you want to go


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 23 2010, 07:48 PM~18126190
> *hows the work on the 59 going Larry ?
> *


I like that sig pimpin it's nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2010, 03:10 PM~18131178
> *I like that sig pimpin it's nice
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

TO ALL GOOD TIMERS

IF ANY MEMBER ARE GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HAVE YOUR PRESIDENT CALL ME SO WE COULD GET A HEAD COUNT AND SEE HOW MANY ROOMS WE NEED TO GET. IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 505-340-1178


MY HOUSE AND PAULS HOUSE ARE ALSO OPEN FOR YOU GUYS TO STAY AT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So is anybody planning on hitting that Sweet Dreams night show in Denver Saturday the 31st


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2010, 07:52 PM~18132620
> *So is anybody planning on hitting that Sweet Dreams night show in Denver Saturday the 31st
> *


I gotta work that nite :angry:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

The UCE bbq turned out real good today , it was nice to see alot of clubs showed up and solos, :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2010, 06:52 PM~18132620
> *So is anybody planning on hitting that Sweet Dreams night show in Denver Saturday the 31st
> *


MARQUEZ VS DIAZ FIGHT THAT NITE TO


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

hope to see everone there> please be drive safe.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 25 2010, 06:55 AM~18134886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On my way inna bit :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jul 24 2010, 08:45 AM~18129403
> *wat up chapo,
> *


WHAT UP SON


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jul 25 2010, 08:44 AM~18135166
> *WHAT UP SON
> *


 :wow: 
HOLY SHIT.....Is he really your son?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin on CO... da homie adam a.k.a. swiph hit me up and he said for u guys to write him!!! or atleast send him some pics from da denver show, u dont even have to write him.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 25 2010, 11:10 AM~18135805
> *Whutz goin on CO... da homie adam a.k.a. swiph hit me up and he said for u guys to write him!!! or atleast send him some pics from da denver show, u dont even have to write him.
> *



What if we don't know him? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 25 2010, 12:35 PM~18136303
> *What if we don't know him? :dunno:
> *


IDK??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 25 2010, 12:35 PM~18136303
> *What if we don't know him? :dunno:
> *


You can label yourself lucky :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great show today Impalas Car Club :thumsup:


Car looked great Cip


Good to see everyone out there today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:50 PM~18138488
> *You can label yourself lucky :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

how you doing mr. roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18138565
> *how you doing mr. roy
> *


Doing great Mr.Paul just got back from a show in Denver

How you doing homie?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:03 PM~18138582
> *Doing great Mr.Paul just got back from a show in Denver
> 
> How you doing homie?
> *


Doing good, just got back from florida :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 25 2010, 08:05 PM~18138589
> *Doing good, just  got back from florida :angry:
> *


1 upper :biggrin: 



How was that?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:11 PM~18138639
> *1 upper :biggrin:
> How was that?
> *


hot as hell, it feels good to be back here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 25 2010, 08:13 PM~18138657
> *hot as hell, it feels good to be back here.
> *


I heard it's been hot and humid there :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

los angeles craigslist > central LA > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
please flag with care:

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
1964 CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER PROJECT CANDY PAINT!! - $1 (LA/VANCITY)

Date: 2010-07-23, 11:27PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

well up for sale is my 64 chevy impala convertable i did all the paint myself 
HOK candy paint 
lots of chrome 
fully wrapped xframe 
peanut butter top and guts all chrome re done 
fully chromed undercariage and rear end (rear end chrome faded) 
3 chrome pump set up with some hard lines 


the motor is 350 crate motor with a 700r tranny BOTH need to be replaced car does not go past 30 mph and then starts to burn tranny fluid and motor seals are toast it smokes white all day long 

other than tHAt this car is a show stopper 
i just bought a new project and need this gone asap its got cali tags we just moved i am back and forth to vancouver ,bc (wife lives there) so i can arrange delivery or you can pick up whatever easiest . 

asking $6500 obo as is 
thats a smoking deal 

call or tex 778 987 6126 or email me 

Location: LA/VANCITY
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Scam


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

ROY HELP ME FIND A TPI FOR MY ENGINE THROUGH CRAIGSLIST


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 25 2010, 08:25 PM~18138780
> *ROY HELP ME FIND A TPI FOR MY ENGINE THROUGH CRAIGSLIST
> *


One like mine?
You wanna make sure it comes with everything dog wiring y todo
A guy on here has the top half for like $250 but then you'll need to find the wiring


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is the wiring :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I can get the wiring from a company with the exact specs of my engine i dont want it polished but clean and a descent price.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This one is nice
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1787431788.html


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:15 PM~18138689
> *What up Chuck :wave:
> *



just chillen and you ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18138811
> *Here is the wiring :wow:
> *


http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/1861511540.html


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah i dont want to spend that much there is one in aurora but im not able to contact anyone for some reaon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 25 2010, 08:31 PM~18138838
> *just chillen and you ROy
> *


same bRO just trying to get in a few frias before work is here tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

the one wit the mass air flow are a pain i read the speed density ones are easier


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18138851
> *same bRO just trying to get in a few frias before work is here tomorrow :happysad:
> *



how was the show


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:22 PM~18138744
> *Scam
> *


probably is, cause the pics of it looks like a 20k car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18138857
> *how was the show
> *


It was cool
Very organized for thier first one...big ups to them
Seen a few bad ass 60 rags that I never or seldom seen.That was cool
There was a few bad ass 5 windows there also
Cool hop and 99% drama free


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18138853
> *the one wit the mass air flow are a pain i read the speed density ones are easier
> *


Mine has been nice knock on wood but recently it has been a trick to start on the first or second time
May just be a short in my kill switch that is another ingnition switch hid in the lighter spot though :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Cippy's ride came out bad ass....big ups Cip


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:36 PM~18138885
> *It was cool
> Very organized for thier first one...big ups to them
> Seen a few bad ass 60 rags that I never or seldom seen.That was cool
> ...



IT SOUNDED LIKE FUN WISH I COULD OF MADE IT! WHATS UP IVAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

only bad thind about the TPI is after a few hours the Fuel rails can heat up causing vapor lock and the whinny ass fuel pump...but that's typical in inline fuel pumps


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 25 2010, 08:41 PM~18138918
> *IT SOUNDED LIKE FUN WISH I COULD OF MADE IT! WHATS UP IVAN
> *


not much bro just enjoying summer


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:38 PM~18138899
> *Mine has been nice knock on wood but recently it has been a trick to start on the first or second time
> May just be a short in my kill switch that is another ingnition switch hid in the lighter spot though :dunno:
> *


there is a ninth injector they use for starting on some models of the tpi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18138996
> *there is a ninth injector they use for starting on some models of the tpi
> *


That may be it....damn you did your homework huh?
Where is that one located?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:41 PM~18138916
> *Fuckin Cippy's ride came out bad ass....big ups Cip
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My son took a few pics....didn't even get my ride or any of the verts :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 25 2010, 08:50 PM~18138986
> *not much bro just enjoying summer
> 
> *




THATS COOL HOW IS THE 4 COMIN ALONG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lunch was great today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think this fucker should have got BOS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Once again my son took these pics so if your car aint shown or anything is wrong with the pic.......take it up with him........j/k but you get the picture


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)6 Members: WRINKLES, raiderhater719, impala63, RAG3ROY, 78monte, painloc21

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fucker had bad ass paint and art work done....look at that buff yob.....like a miror :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This fucker had a bad ass 502 in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

the other bad ass trukita











sorry about the model :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well thats all i got fellas


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18139388
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)6 Members: WRINKLES, raiderhater719, impala63, RAG3ROY, 78monte, painloc21
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 25 2010, 09:33 PM~18139388
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)6 Members: WRINKLES, raiderhater719, impala63, RAG3ROY, 78monte, painloc21
> 
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


What up Raider?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Wrinks RenzO Ivan and JR


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:30 PM~18138831
> *This one is nice
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1787431788.html
> *


im buying this one for my tricycle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 25 2010, 10:08 PM~18139691
> *im buying this one for my tricycle
> *


 :biggrin: 


moneybags


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18139705
> *:biggrin:
> moneybags
> *


just like you.... except im broke from the florida trip


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 10:00 PM~18139610
> *what up Wrinks RenzO Ivan and JR
> *


Not much happening down this way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 25 2010, 10:10 PM~18139713
> *just like you.... except im broke from the florida trip
> *


I'm broke tambien doggie....need to find a real yob soon beacause my topless White bitch needs to change it up a lil :happysad: 
Especially after seeing some of those bad ass ranflas today :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 25 2010, 10:10 PM~18139715
> *Not much happening down this way.
> *


When is that function again dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Anson?
Great to see your bad ass ride again dog
Brought back great Memories :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jul 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18139399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont need to deep clean my back seat right?? :ugh: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 
Good seeing you to homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jul 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18139860
> *:wow:  That is a mirror!
> I dont need to deep clean my back seat right??  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> Good seeing you to homie!
> *


Nah dog that's the only car I never "broke in" :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oct 2. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jul 25 2010, 10:31 PM~18139924
> *Oct 2. Roy
> *


Thanks dog I was thinking about Aug 15th but thats the VO one
Can't wait to be there that weekend
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceasar!!
Was hoping to see you in D-town but you was probably busy huh?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 10:26 PM~18139874
> *Nah dog that's the only car I never "broke in" :happysad: :dunno:
> *


Phew!!! I thought for a sec there i had a few million roy's ridin with me wherever i go. hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jul 25 2010, 10:41 PM~18140032
> *Phew!!! I thought for a sec there i had a few million roy's ridin with me wherever i go.  hno:
> *


Man believe it or not I Loved that ride more than any other still yet
Wish I had the funds to buy it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 10:39 PM~18140009
> *What up Ceasar!!
> Was hoping to see you in D-town but you was probably busy huh?
> *



What's good primo? Sorry I missed you guys. It was my dads 70th birthday today so hung with la familia. Looked like a good turn out tho.


Anson....we might be takin a road trip next weekend


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 25 2010, 10:52 PM~18140122
> *What's good primo? Sorry I missed you guys. It was my dads 70th birthday today so hung with la familia. Looked like a good turn out tho.
> Anson....we might be takin a road trip next weekend
> *


  hno: :scrutinize: :wow: Wuts up??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18140052
> *
> Man believe it or not I Loved that ride more than any other still yet
> Wish I had the funds to buy it
> *


We could work somethin out!  :yes:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's up co. Big ups to impalas car show good turn out.. big ups to roy and homie from rollerz only soco for making the trip good to see you guys


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

Impalas C.C. would like to thank everone who came out today and show much love to all. I hope everone had a good time ....Thanks to Roy & Cip from down south and Lee and Majesty from Gtown. All clubs look great today big ups to all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 25 2010, 10:27 PM~18140414
> *Impalas C.C. would like to thank everone who came out today and show much love to all. I hope everone had a good time ....Thanks to Roy & Cip from down south and Lee and Majesty from Gtown. All clubs look great today big ups to all.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks max and impalas cc it was a good event.. good to see all come out and support !! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 08:27 PM~18139322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my hooptie :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 26 2010, 08:20 AM~18141706
> *my hooptie  :biggrin:
> *



Good to see that bish out again!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18138853
> *the one wit the mass air flow are a pain i read the speed density ones are easier
> *


It's all in the wiring I believe you can convert a mass air flow into a speed density you can get the wire harness from painless wire harness they go for around 350-400 though and the injector your talking about is the 9th injector and it's called the cold start injector and are only on some models. It's on the driver side if I remember correctly next to the two back runners and has a small tube running to the end of that fuel rail closest to the fire wall.Good luck on your search Ivan


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Good show yesterday! Thanks to Ceasar and Max! I guess next time I take my full display, turntable and all!   :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 26 2010, 01:52 PM~18143946
> *Good show yesterday! Thanks to Ceasar and Max! I guess next time I take my full display, turntable and all!     :biggrin:
> *



What up Cip.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18144254
> *What up Cip.
> *


Whats up bRO! The cars lookin good!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 26 2010, 02:52 PM~18144485
> *Whats up bRO! The cars lookin good!
> *



Thanks. Its taking way more time then i thought it would. Paint on your new ride looks sicc!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 26 2010, 03:21 PM~18144762
> *Thanks. Its taking way more time then i thought it would. Paint on your new ride looks sicc!
> *


Thank u


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do co


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18143946
> *Good show yesterday! Thanks to Ceasar and Max! I guess next time I take my full display, turntable and all!     :biggrin:
> *


big ups for rolling thru for the show.. caddi looked sick ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 10:00 PM~18139610
> *what up Wrinks RenzO Ivan and JR
> *


what up ROy.......


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 25 2010, 09:00 PM~18139610
> *what up Wrinks RenzO Ivan and JR
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening everyone


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP FES ANY LUCK SELLING YOUR RIDE


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 06:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks!!!

Fuckin chumps....hopefully you can buff it out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 06:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...



damn that sucks bRO :angry: goodthing its not a candy though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Jul 26 2010, 05:57 PM~18146060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:



What up fellas just getting off work :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18146639
> *That sucks!!!
> 
> Fuckin chumps....hopefully you can buff it out
> *




that definetely doesnt look buffable though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

fucking mocoso gang members


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2010, 05:58 PM~18146639
> *That sucks!!!
> 
> Fuckin chumps....hopefully you can buff it out
> *


Its to deep. Gonna have to redo that side, or just say fuck it for the rest of the shows and put it away. This shits really got me down!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18146678
> *Its to deep. Gonna have to redo that side, or just say fuck it for the rest of the shows and put it away. This shits really got me down!
> *


cops knocked on my door at 5 am and told me "we got some haters" I was like wtf and someone through a big ass rock through my windshield  this was like a year ago


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2010, 06:05 PM~18146707
> *cops knocked on my door at 5 am and told me "we got some haters" I was like wtf and someone through a big ass rock through my windshield  this was like a year ago
> *


Fuckin bullshit huh!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18146659
> *fucking mocoso gang members
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: *FUCKING PUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!*


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

we're cruising saturday night. If anybody wants to join us we are going to meet at the GOODTIMES burger on academy around 7pm. we need to cruise the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 06:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...



Lil phukin punks. Karma is a bitch tho, come now or 20 years from now, that shit will bite them in the ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18147401
> *we're cruising saturday night. If  anybody wants to join us we are going to meet at the GOODTIMES burger on academy around 7pm. we need to cruise the streets. :biggrin:
> *


Who is? :wow:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2010, 07:19 PM~18147547
> *Who is? :wow:
> *


jerry, julian, and 3 of julians homies. i dont know his name but he rides a 1965 silver impala and two others. I'm not sure if wrinkles or kiko is going.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18147592
> *jerry, julian, and 3 of julians homies. i dont know his name but he rides a 1965 silver impala and two others. I'm not sure if wrinkles or kiko is going.
> *


I'm there if I don't have to work that day
:yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2010, 07:27 PM~18147629
> *I'm there if I don't have to work that day
> :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 26 2010, 06:59 PM~18146655
> *:wave:
> What up fellas just getting off work :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

U STILL GOT THEM CYLINDERS PAUL


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18147721
> *U STILL GOT THEM CYLINDERS PAUL
> *


Yeah bro I'll take some pics tomorrow


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 26 2010, 09:01 PM~18147962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2010, 08:39 PM~18147721
> *U STILL GOT THEM CYLINDERS PAUL
> *


ARE YOU GONNA PUT THAT COIL OVER IN THE REAR


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

what big roy and big paul


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> TO ALL GOOD TIMERS
> 
> IF ANY MEMBER ARE GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HAVE YOUR PRESIDENT CALL ME SO WE COULD GET A HEAD COUNT AND SEE HOW MANY ROOMS WE NEED TO GET. IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 505-340-1178
> MY HOUSE AND PAULS HOUSE ARE ALSO OPEN FOR YOU GUYS TO STAY AT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 26 2010, 06:55 PM~18146615
> *WUS SUP FES ANY LUCK SELLING YOUR RIDE
> *


i've gotten alot of trade offers, but i jus wanna get rid of it and finish my cars!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...


put a sticked that says hi haters under it and cover it up :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jul 26 2010, 09:01 PM~18148649
> *what big roy and big paul
> *


whats going on bro.. How's texas?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

The lac at Garden of the Gods  
Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2010, 07:06 PM~18147401
> *we're cruising saturday night. If  anybody wants to join us we are going to meet at the GOODTIMES burger on academy around 7pm. we need to cruise the streets. :biggrin:
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE SOME GOODTIMES ALREADY........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: *FUCKEN PUTOS......*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


*GOT DOWN ON THAT FLAKE CIPP........*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2010, 07:22 PM~18147592
> *jerry, julian, and 3 of julians homies. i dont know his name but he rides a 1965 silver impala and two others. I'm not sure if wrinkles or kiko is going.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: *MAKE SURE YOU POST SOME PICS PAULITO.......*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 27 2010, 03:28 PM~18155434
> *GOT DOWN ON THAT FLAKE CIPP........
> *


Yup yup, put a whole pound of flake on that fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18155713
> *Yup yup, put a whole pound of flake on that fucker!  :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKS FIRME HOMIE.....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18147592
> *jerry, julian, and 3 of julians homies. i dont know his name but he rides a 1965 silver impala and two others. I'm not sure if wrinkles or kiko is going.
> *


I might be rollin through your hood Saturday but I'll be on my way to that Sweet Dreams Show in Denver then back home after


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jul 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18146620
> *Dont you love when the newspaper guy knocks on your door at 5 in the morning and tells you two lil punk ass gang members were fuckin with your car and you go out to see a stupid "14" scratched into the paint.
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm joe that fuckn sucks homie hopefully u get it fixd that is a bad ass regal.......fuckn bastards


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


beautiful.........its lookn good cip :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18148122
> *ARE YOU GONNA PUT THAT COIL OVER IN THE REAR
> *


TRYING TO GOTTA FIND SOMEONE TO WELD DEM FUCKERS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

battery and coat hanger :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18157352
> *battery and coat hanger :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WE AINT IN JAIL :biggrin: BUT DOES IT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


YOU CHANGE THAT RIDE ALOT CIPI :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 27 2010, 06:51 PM~18157249
> *TRYING TO GOTTA FIND SOMEONE TO WELD DEM FUCKERS
> *


thats easy :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 27 2010, 07:15 PM~18157496
> *SHIT WE AINT IN JAIL  :biggrin: BUT DOES IT WORK :biggrin:
> *


i dont know i heard Roy always saying that shit


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 27 2010, 06:36 PM~18157683
> *i dont know i heard Roy always saying that shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18157586
> *thats easy :biggrin:
> *


FOR YOU MAYBE CAUSE YOU KNOW HOW TO WELD :biggrin: I JUST KNOW HOW TO MARCH :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 27 2010, 07:22 PM~18158307
> *FOR YOU MAYBE CAUSE YOU KNOW HOW TO WELD  :biggrin: I JUST KNOW HOW TO MARCH :biggrin:
> *


*PUTO YOU CANT EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.......LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT......JK WRINKS CALLED YOU BUT NADA....GRACIAS PUTO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 27 2010, 07:36 PM~18157683
> *i dont know i heard Roy always saying that shit
> *


That's how Mi Jotos does it :happysad: 



What up Big Jose and everyone else :wave:


Hopefully I'm off Saturday would be cool to bring back some Good old cruising Memories


:yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 03:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18159067
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I welded those powerballs onto c channel for wrinkles all he needs is the c channel welded to the axle at least my welds wont break :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 27 2010, 09:28 PM~18159154
> *I welded those powerballs onto c channel for wrinkles all he needs is the c channel welded to the axle at least my welds wont break  :biggrin:
> *


hes halfway there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18159074
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jul 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18158716
> *PUTO YOU CANT EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.......LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT......JK WRINKS CALLED YOU BUT NADA....GRACIAS PUTO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IAM BACK TO WORK ALREADY WAS IN FORMATION THEN I FORGOT LIKE A PRIVATE :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

this is whats on deck for this weekend.....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18162301
> *:biggrin: IAM BACK TO WORK ALREADY WAS IN FORMATION THEN I FORGOT LIKE A PRIVATE :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN VACATION OVER??? CHINGADO TIME FLIES DOGGY.....WELL ITS BACK TO WORK......GT*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18143946
> *Good show yesterday! Thanks to Ceasar and Max! I guess next time I take my full display, turntable and all!     :biggrin:
> *


I BUILT MINE AND DIDNT BUY IT SO REMEMBER THAT!!! SO COME WITH IT HOME BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 28 2010, 12:27 PM~18163750
> *I BUILT MINE AND DIDNT BUY IT SO REMEMBER THAT!!! SO COME WITH IT HOME BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Slow down bRO its only layitlow! If you have the money to buy it. Then buy it if you have the time to built it then build it


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 28 2010, 11:39 AM~18163852
> *Slow down bRO its only layitlow! If you have the money to buy it. Then buy it if you have the time to built it then build it
> *


PEOPLE SHOULDNT HATE THEN


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18163874
> *PEOPLE SHOULDNT HATE THEN
> *


SETIN IT OFF DONT TALK IT JUS WINS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 28 2010, 12:41 PM~18163874
> *PEOPLE SHOULDNT HATE THEN
> *


There aint no hating when the judge tell me the only reason it turned out like that was no display! Call It what you want the car wasent the same as when Jerry had it! I put in work! And in not even close to being done! So say what you want everyone knows whats up! In sure the feature I got in Lowrider will prove that!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 28 2010, 12:41 PM~18163874
> *PEOPLE SHOULDNT HATE THEN
> *


There ain't no hatin bRO the only thing said was he should of brought his whole display.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

4 Members: painloc21, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, cuttyro303, RO4LIFE 719

What up bROthers!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 28 2010, 12:45 PM~18163916
> *There ain't no hatin bRO the only thing said was he should of brought his whole display.
> *


I just thought that they judged the cars not the displays!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18163929
> *4 Members: painloc21, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, cuttyro303, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What up bROthers!
> *


Hey bRO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 28 2010, 12:47 PM~18163937
> *Hey bRO
> *



Homie i think i fucced up. You told me NOT to clear the visor before you do your thing on it right?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 28 2010, 12:50 PM~18163945
> *Homie i think i fucced up. You told me NOT to clear the visor before you do your thing on it right?
> *


ya but its ok actully better this way, the paint is protected by clear already!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18163929
> *4 Members: painloc21, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, cuttyro303, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> What up bROthers!
> *


Just on lunch bROtha how is the bomb comin out


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 28 2010, 12:51 PM~18163951
> *ya but its ok actully better this way, the paint is protected by clear already!
> *



Cool. Shoot me a PM bRO with the price on what we were talking about and as soon as i save up enough pennies we will get that done.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 28 2010, 12:54 PM~18163979
> *Cool. Shoot me a PM bRO with the price on what we were talking about and as soon as i save up enough pennies we will get that done.
> *


Will do bRO


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 28 2010, 12:54 PM~18163976
> *Just on lunch bROtha how is the bomb comin out
> *



Slow. Super fuccing slow! I have had the flu or something for the last two days so nothing has got done. Plus i have to always wait on my Uncle or my cousins to help me so sometimes it goes several days with nothing done at all. I need some help re wiring this electrical.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:SO-CO ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18164025
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:SO-CO ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cip Here is what the visor looks like right now. I was thinking of using a brown for the graphics. What do you think. I was going to go with brown for the pin striping too.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 03:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Jul 28 2010, 11:27 AM~18163750
> *I BUILT MINE AND DIDNT BUY IT SO REMEMBER THAT!!! SO COME WITH IT HOME BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hay both of you have great cars and you r good people . Thanks to Roller Only 4 the support. Show the love.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 28 2010, 12:03 PM~18164025
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:SO-CO ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CIP- I'll call you tomorrow homie.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

got me a TPI for the impala. need some cleaning and polishing but you have to fight over these bitches on E-BAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 28 2010, 09:36 PM~18168962
> *got me a TPI for the impala. need some cleaning and polishing but you have to fight over these bitches on E-BAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up fawker

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18166834
> *Hay both of you have great cars and you r good people . Thanks to Roller Only 4 the support. Show the love.
> *


X2 great cars on both ends and we appreciate the welcome Max


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18170219
> *guess homie doesnt want his trunk, so its for sale...
> 
> $300 the way it sits
> ...



Damn homie that succs! That is some bad ass work!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155406
> *The lac at Garden of the Gods
> Thanks for the pic Chuck :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


BADASS HOMIE. INSPIRATION FOR MY LAC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!! havent been able to keep up w/ LIL...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 29 2010, 06:07 AM~18172222
> *whutz good CO!!! havent been able to keep up w/ LIL...
> *



Hows work?>


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jul 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18166834
> *Hay both of you have great cars and you r good people . Thanks to Roller Only 4 the support. Show the love.
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 29 2010, 05:15 AM~18172120
> *BADASS HOMIE. INSPIRATION FOR MY LAC
> *


 Thank You! :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18170219
> *guess homie doesnt want his trunk, so its for sale...
> 
> $300 the way it sits
> ...


pm me my bro. in n.m is looking for a trunk


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

that is a nice trunk. wat up and good morning colorado :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

looking into getting paint on the 64 finally


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 29 2010, 11:01 AM~18173605
> *looking into getting paint on the 64 finally
> *



What color?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

thinking of a dark charcoal with patterns on the roof but not crazy patterns


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 29 2010, 11:01 AM~18173605
> *looking into getting paint on the 64 finally
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 29 2010, 11:22 AM~18173766
> *thinking of a dark charcoal with patterns on the roof but not crazy patterns
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP COLORADO ..
PARK HILL CAR CLUB HAS INVITED US OUT TO TAKE PART IN A STOP THE VIOLENCE MARCH SAT JULY 31ST AT 845A TO SET UP AND MARCH STARTS AT 10AM 
WE ARE MEETING AT 33 AND HOLLY AND THEN MEETING WITH THE REST OF THE GROUPS AT 33RD AND COLORADO MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

we will be there great cause! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, BigCeez, bighomie68, MEMORIESCC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
:wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18174614
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, BigCeez, bighomie68, MEMORIESCC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303+Jul 28 2010, 12:27 PM~18163750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

*PM SENT*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18174614
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Pure Perfection, AllHustle NoLove, BigCeez, bighomie68, MEMORIESCC, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> :wave:
> *



Whats good Primo!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2010, 01:01 PM~18174657
> *:uh:
> 
> PM SENT
> *



What up pRimO what do you think of the pROgress so far? You need to come see it in person when you get a chance!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 29 2010, 04:24 AM~18172051
> *
> *


Whats good King?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cruising practicing for the parades


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jul 29 2010, 12:01 PM~18174657
> *:uh:
> 
> PM SENT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 29 2010, 04:49 PM~18176941
> *
> *



What up bRO. Hows things in Albacrazy?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 29 2010, 11:51 AM~18174559
> *WHATS UP COLORADO ..
> PARK HILL CAR CLUB HAS INVITED US OUT TO TAKE PART IN A STOP THE VIOLENCE MARCH SAT JULY 31ST AT 845A TO SET UP AND MARCH STARTS AT 10AM
> WE ARE MEETING AT 33 AND HOLLY AND THEN MEETING WITH THE REST OF THE GROUPS AT 33RD AND COLORADO MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn mac, homie better go get dat... and whutz good ceez, job's goin' good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 29 2010, 05:48 PM~18177662
> *Damn mac, homie better go get dat... and whutz good ceez, job's goin' good!!!
> *



Good to hear papa...we gotta do lunch.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 29 2010, 05:53 PM~18177720
> *Good to hear papa...we gotta do lunch.
> *


yessur definitely


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

2 Members: painloc21, 300MAG

What up J?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good Colorado??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 08:36 PM~18179645
> *Whats good Colorado??
> *


What are you up to Larry?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Siksix Chris my big baller bROther. long time no see homie


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2010, 08:49 PM~18179843
> *What up Siksix Chris my  big baller bROther. long time no see homie
> *



Just chillen homie...going thru the posts....

Reminiscing...hahahaha

How you been?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18179893
> *Just chillen homie...going thru the posts....
> 
> Reminiscing...hahahaha
> ...



Been good. I sold that 51 fuccface was working on for me for $900 and bought my a 49 plymouth. Been working on that and just grinding. How you been?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18179937
> *Been good. I sold that 51 fuccface was working on for me for $900 and bought my a 49 plymouth. Been working on that and just grinding. How you been?
> *



Thats cool...PM me some pics. Or post em up...either way let me check it out. 

Me, just tryin to adjust to the new city. It gots that small city feel, like Pueblo. Hot as fuck like Puelbo too :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18176532
> *cruising practicing for the parades
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18180016
> *Thats cool...PM me some pics. Or post em up...either way let me check it out.
> 
> Me, just tryin to adjust to the new city. It gots that small city feel, like Pueblo. Hot as fuck like Puelbo too  :roflmao:
> *




ill pm you some pics for sure. Speaking of pics do you still got a copy of those pics of me you and primo cruising in you Six in Denver. if so post em up i lost my copys when my pc crashed.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

What's good colorado..


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP GLENN AND MAC


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18176532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

haha my trunks not for sale people thanks for looking any


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

8 days away and counting! be there or be the sqaure that u are!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18179807
> *What are you up to Larry?
> *


not much bro just pissed I have 6 days off of work and I have fucking jury duty in like 45 minutes damn that sux.. I'm gonna head up to Denver Saturday and check out that night show as well.. I can't wait to see that bomb out on the streets bro..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jul 29 2010, 10:09 PM~18180955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You aint playin bout the skills of lowridin at your house!!!  :wow:
> x2
> *


we just killin time bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jul 29 2010, 10:33 PM~18181303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PHUK...I will be in Houston that weekend....


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 29 2010, 08:41 PM~18180549
> *WHATS UP GLENN AND MAC
> *


chillen bro.... geting ready to head to arizona


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2010, 04:40 AM~18183592
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18181892
> *haha my trunks not for sale people thanks for looking any
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do my lowrider homies


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 08:16 AM~18184025
> *chillen bro.... geting ready to head to arizona
> *


Send me some pics of the vert your gettin


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2010, 04:22 PM~18175961
> *Whats good King?
> *


"life" is good big dog, you know that, you've got a 59 for fucks sake  :buttkick: 


































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18181892
> *haha my trunks not for sale people thanks for looking any
> *


Damn!! :angry: I was going to buy it and then sell it to you for 600 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18181892
> *haha my trunks not for sale people thanks for looking any
> *



WOW!!!!








# one in da streetz and # one in your heartz

*half man half amazen* 


:scrutinize: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 30 2010, 10:14 AM~18184795
> *"life" is good big dog, you know that, you've got a 59 for fucks sake    :buttkick:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wish dog I'm trying to reach the next level.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 29 2010, 12:25 PM~18174838
> *Whats good Primo!!
> *


whats happening bigceez hows life been treating u big homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 30 2010, 08:17 AM~18184027
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!! did u get ur adex?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 30 2010, 01:09 PM~18186176
> *whats happening bigceez hows life been treating u big homie
> *



Busy bro with work. Gotta do a lot of traveling in August. Its all good tho, how are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My daughter getting ready for that SD show in Denver and she did all the cleaning herself


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:54 PM~18187526
> *My daughter getting ready for that SD show in Denver and she did all the cleaning herself
> 
> 
> ...


bro you cant get any cuter then that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jul 30 2010, 04:17 PM~18187713
> *bro you cant get any cuter then that. :thumbsup:
> *


I had no idea you looked at me that way :cheesy: j/k thanx bro I'm trying to get her involved a little


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 04:10 PM~18188244
> *I had no idea you looked at me that way :cheesy: j/k thanx bro I'm trying to get her involved a little
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18184948
> *Damn!!  :angry:  I was going to buy it and then sell it to you for 600  :biggrin:
> *


thatz jacked up papo paul was crackin hahs


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18185027
> *WOW!!!!
> # one in da streetz and # one in your heartz
> 
> ...


u know you like that itz catch-e :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup mica :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18181892
> *haha my trunks not for sale people thanks for looking any
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joel50_@Jul 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18180568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUS JOEL50 I SEEN SOME OF YOUR MEMBERS THAT LIVE DOWN THE STREET FROM ME ON CHELTON YOU HOMIES GOT SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2010, 09:35 AM~18184948
> *Damn!!  :angry:  I was going to buy it and then sell it to you for 600  :biggrin:
> *


i bust my ass and get it done in lil over a week and get to stare at if finished for 2 months... ready to sand it down and return it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 09:16 PM~18189983
> *i bust my ass and get it done in lil over a week and get to stare at if finished for 2 months... ready to sand it down and return it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18190302
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


YUP... when you go to burger king and order a hamburger dont you make sure you have the $ first?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 05:06 PM~18188678
> *thatz jacked up papo paul was crackin hahs
> *


Whats going on Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jul 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18189809
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that shit aint funny


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2010, 10:42 PM~18190653
> *Whats going on Bro :biggrin:
> *


nada bro tring to bust my ass getting some work but people keep trippen hows it going wit u


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 10:33 PM~18191058
> *nada bro tring to bust my ass getting some work but people keep trippen hows it going wit u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 09:00 PM~18190346
> *YUP...  when you go to burger king and order a hamburger dont you make sure you have the $ first?
> *


YUP... when you go to burger king and order a hamburger dont you make sure you have the $ first?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mack


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 10:40 PM~18191128
> *wuz up mack
> *


trying to download the pics of your mural on ebay? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 11:50 PM~18191218
> *trying to download the pics of your mural on ebay?  :biggrin:
> *


wow realy well ill call you some tomorrow dude or find u some how


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 10:40 PM~18191128
> *wuz up mack
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 10:53 PM~18191239
> *wow realy well ill call you some tomorrow dude or find u some how
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 11:57 PM~18191273
> *dude seriously, i could collect cans and give blood and pay off my 300 mural...... you really put me in a bind,  AGAIN,  like when i had your car for a month welding the roof and doing bodywork and you never paid me nuthin....  fuckin b.s.    .... im bout inches away of sanding it down and just droppin it in your driveway
> *


we talk last nite dude told u i would see you this weekend right and drop you some cash


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> we talk last nite dude told u i would see you this weekend right and drop you some cash


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 31 2010, 12:05 AM~18191332
> *heard it before... your in the right club bro.. lemme know cause im bout ready to be gone
> *


know can you stop butting me on blast (for now any way)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 31 2010, 12:13 AM~18191386
> *bro, when im hurtin for a bill or i owe someone, then im at the pawn shops or selling shit on craigslist or doing whatever it takes..... you bring your car here for over a month and bs me and dont pay me nuthin... then you bring me your trunk sayin you have the money and now again your broke... i bet your not to broke to go out to eat, or get gas in your truck.... seriously dude,,,,, now i understand why shops start charging people storage fees.. your mural has been done for 2 months and yes i talked to you and you said you would try and start looking for some money...... lol, your crazy dude
> *


dude im not gonna talk bout the money thing there itz not these people reading this busnies and and i wont put any one here on blast talk u laterz


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 30 2010, 11:20 PM~18191446
> *dude  im not gonna talk bout the money thing there itz not these people reading this busnies and and i wont put any one here on blast talk u laterz
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 31 2010, 12:26 AM~18191479
> *lol, ya right.... its simple    300 for your mural.. pay or not.. im tired of dealin with you and the other cheapos.... fuk it dude, il keep it and hang it up in my new shop
> *


laterz dude


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18180294
> *ill pm you some pics for sure. Speaking of pics do you still got a copy of those pics of me you and primo cruising in you Six in Denver. if so post em up i lost my copys when my pc crashed.
> *



*AFTER - aka BP OIL SPILL*














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2010, 12:50 AM~18191585
> *AFTER - aka BP OIL SPILL
> 
> 
> ...



Too much weight in that mug that day :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Chris. here is a link to a bunch of my pics of the 49.
http://www.49plymouth.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1273
As soon as i get bacc on my big computer ill send you some more.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 31 2010, 12:58 AM~18191618
> *Too much weight in that mug that day  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn I can't sleep


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Six what happened with the oil leak?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:00 AM~18191976
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



It was all Sean and Wedo...I was the lightest one that day. And I ain't talking skin color


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:06 AM~18191980
> *Hey Six what happened with the oil leak?
> *



Knocked the oil pan plug clean out...thought I tore it out and was gonna have to replace the whole pan but I just threaded in a new plug and back on the road in no time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2010, 03:08 AM~18191984
> *Knocked the oil pan plug clean out...thought I tore it out and was gonna have to replace the whole pan but I just threaded in a new plug and back on the road in no time
> *


damn so you wasn't lying about the weight issue, but isn't the oil drain plug on the drivers side?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:13 AM~18191991
> *damn so you wasn't lying about the weight issue, but isn't the oil drain plug on the drivers side?? :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: 



Sean was driving.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2010, 03:14 AM~18191993
> *:ugh:
> Sean was driving.....
> *


LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado
Gotta go to work but gonna try to hit up cruising this evening :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18185027
> *WOW!!!!
> # one in da streetz and # one in your heartz
> 
> ...


Did he misspell Amazing or Amazon? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 31 2010, 12:58 AM~18191618
> *Too much weight in that mug that day  :biggrin:
> *


Been there broke that :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 06:59 AM~18192277
> *Been there broke that  :yessad:
> *


Well didn't break that but broke the car because of weight :happysad: 
No names :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

Q~VO MARCOS COMO ESTAS


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 31 2010, 02:14 AM~18191993
> *:ugh:
> Sean was driving.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Gente.....heading down to NM tonight!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See ya guys next week


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18190346
> *YUP...  when you go to burger king and order a hamburger dont you make sure you have the $ first?
> *


yessur... I know whut ur sayin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:13 AM~18191991
> *damn so you wasn't lying about the weight issue, but isn't the oil drain plug on the drivers side?? :biggrin:
> *



I know it wasent me cause soon as my fat ass got in the bacc seat they made me move to the middle :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey whutz good roy!!! I think he meant amazon!!! and I was in the front seat when we rolled to da restaurant!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 10:02 AM~18192808
> *Hey whutz good roy!!! I think he meant amazon!!! and I was in the front seat when we rolled to da restaurant!!! :biggrin:
> *



I knew I shoulda called shotgun!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 09:46 AM~18192737
> *yessur... I know whut ur sayin'!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 06:58 AM~18192274
> *Did he misspell Amazing or Amazon?  :dunno:
> *



I was tryin to figure out the same shit!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jul 31 2010, 12:20 AM~18191446
> *dude  im not gonna talk bout the money thing there itz not these people reading this busnies and and i wont put any one here on blast talk u laterz
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18157249
> *TRYING TO GOTTA FIND SOMEONE TO WELD DEM FUCKERS
> *


i told you i got you...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 31 2010, 10:31 AM~18192904
> *I knew I shoulda called shotgun!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt tryin to throw u under da bus!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jul 30 2010, 02:38 PM~18187376
> *Busy bro with work. Gotta do a lot of traveling in August. Its all good tho, how are things in your neck of the woods?
> *


that'll work homie gotta make that paper tho  . everything ok i guess over here just real hot lol and just tryn 2 get threw another day u know how that goes


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:54 PM~18187526
> *My daughter getting ready for that SD show in Denver and she did all the cleaning herself
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how cute thats whats up larry its nice when the kids r involved 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jul 31 2010, 10:37 AM~18192937
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


x2!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

WUT UP CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 31 2010, 02:58 PM~18194309
> *WUT UP CO
> *


whutz good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 10:02 AM~18192808
> *Hey whutz good roy!!! I think he meant amazon!!! and I was in the front seat when we rolled to da restaurant!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was just bullchiting the weight didn't cause the issue it was gonna happen eventually :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 04:08 PM~18194655
> *I was just bullchiting the weight didn't cause the issue it was gonna happen eventually :happysad:
> *


i know u jus fucken' around!!! jus wanted to cover my ass no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 04:18 PM~18194687
> *i know u jus fucken' around!!! jus wanted to cover my ass no ****!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You cruising tonight or gwat?
Also ...you get a yob huh?
Congrats....you still doing the same thing?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy post pics of your engine on the 63 so i can reference shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2010, 04:23 PM~18194702
> *Roy post pics of your engine on the 63 so i can reference shit
> *


you get that top end?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 04:26 PM~18194714
> *you get that top end?
> *


on its way and working out a deal on an even nicer one with large runners so ill probably sell the first one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jul 31 2010, 04:21 PM~18194697
> *You cruising tonight or gwat?
> Also ...you get a yob huh?
> Congrats....you still doing the same thing?
> *


IDK if im cruising yet but chapo and them are goin' I believe... and yeah im doin' da same shit again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 05:09 PM~18194890
> *IDK if im cruising yet but chapo and them are goin' I believe... and yeah im doin' da same shit again!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's great news homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what time and place is everyone going to meet up at im down if i can get some info


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Jul 31 2010, 05:27 PM~18194976
> *what time and place is everyone going to meet up at im down if i can get some info
> *


7pm Good Times Burger on Academy and Jet Wing I believe


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

for sale skirts for a 64 chevy impala brand new with gaskets and scuff pads munting hardware also








125 bucks


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2010, 06:50 PM~18195644
> *for sale skirts for a 64 chevy impala brand new with gaskets and scuff pads munting hardware also
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i finally found out that 63 and 64 fender skirts are differnt also i guess the 64 skirt is longer and the height of the 63 is taller or something


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2010, 06:50 PM~18195644
> *for sale skirts for a 64 chevy impala brand new with gaskets and scuff pads munting hardware also
> 
> 
> ...


cool homie, thanks for the hook up... should look killer on my 64


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2010, 07:50 PM~18195644
> *for sale skirts for a 64 chevy impala brand new with gaskets and scuff pads munting hardware also
> 
> 
> ...


thatz a good deal


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 04:06 PM~18194650
> *whutz good homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


wut up fes congrats on the job


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It was fun cruising today, thanks for da invite and post some pics Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It was fun cruising today, thanks for da invite and post some pics Roy!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 31 2010, 10:04 PM~18196664
> *It was fun cruising today, thanks for da invite and post some pics Roy!!!
> *


Where r the pics Roy ?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alot of the pics came out blurry but i'll try to salvage a few :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jul 31 2010, 11:02 PM~18196655
> *wut up fes congrats on the job
> *


thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see everyone out there today,also some clean rides strollin those calles tonight ...Big ups to all who made it and see everyone next week :biggrin:
Hopefully I got bass by then :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...e7-31-10039.mp4


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jul 31 2010, 06:37 AM~18192373
> *Q~VO MARCOS COMO ESTAS
> *


Chilln homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED went to the Sweet Dreams night show and we took 1st place special interest, 1st place best 60's,1st place best of show,2nd place best truck,3rd place best of show,3rd place best bike,1st place best club,and My daughter and my homies daughter won 1st place for the girls in the dancing contest :cheesy: Congradutations MOST HATED on the job well done and to all others who showed and placed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 09:05 AM~18198144
> *MOST HATED went to the Sweet Dreams night show and we took 1st place special interest, 1st place best 60's,1st place best of show,2nd place best truck,3rd place best of show,3rd place best bike,1st place best club,and My daughter and my homies daughter won 1st place for the girls in the dancing contest :cheesy: Congradutations MOST HATED on the job well done and to all others who showed and placed.
> *


:thumbsup:

Post pics fawker :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 09:05 AM~18198144
> *MOST HATED went to the Sweet Dreams night show and we took 1st place special interest, 1st place best 60's,1st place best of show,2nd place best truck,3rd place best of show,3rd place best bike,1st place best club,and My daughter and my homies daughter won 1st place for the girls in the dancing contest :cheesy: Congradutations MOST HATED on the job well done and to all others who showed and placed.
> *


congratulations!!! whutz goin on CO!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 09:05 AM~18198144
> *MOST HATED went to the Sweet Dreams night show and we took 1st place special interest, 1st place best 60's,1st place best of show,2nd place best truck,3rd place best of show,3rd place best bike,1st place best club,and My daughter and my homies daughter won 1st place for the girls in the dancing contest :cheesy: Congradutations MOST HATED on the job well done and to all others who showed and placed.
> *



Damn right on Guys! :biggrin: 

@ROy pics look good. Looks like it was a blast. I cant wait to get the 49 on the road and cruising with you guys!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 1 2010, 09:44 AM~18198271
> *Damn right on Guys!  :biggrin:
> 
> @ROy pics look good. Looks like it was a blast. I cant wait to get the 49 on the road and cruising with you guys!
> *



Yeah we can't wait to see that bad ass bomb on the road too


We definately gotta take more cruises......


I think we are gonna try to hit up Tejon next week :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Aug 1 2010, 07:16 AM~18197865
> *:wave:
> *


whutz goin on dominic!!!

by da way nice pics roy!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 1 2010, 09:46 AM~18198277
> *Yeah we can't wait to see that bad ass bomb on the road too
> We definately gotta take more cruises......
> I think we are gonna try to hit up Tejon next week :biggrin:
> *


let RUTHLESS know roy we r always down to cruise


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 1 2010, 09:20 AM~18198428
> *whutz goin on dominic!!!
> 
> by da way nice pics roy!!!
> *


Nice pics roy, it looks like it was a good nite, whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Aug 1 2010, 12:14 PM~18199096
> *Nice pics roy, it looks like it was a good nite, whats up fes
> *


jus chillin' homie... whut u been up to?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up fes and dom :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 1 2010, 12:51 PM~18199288
> *what up fes and dom :wave:
> *


whutz goin on john!!! whut u up to? :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nada home boy just chillin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 1 2010, 09:12 AM~18198165
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Post pics fawker :cheesy:
> *


I will later tonight I'm so busy trying to do stuff with my kid on my days off I have no time :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 05:45 PM~18200931
> *I will later tonight I'm so busy trying to do stuff with my kid on my days off I have no time :biggrin:
> *


Gotta love the kids....especially at that age
You're a great dad Mr.Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys just passing on some info united empire is hosting a battle of the car clubs bowling tournament at classic 300 lanes at 1867 north circle 8 pm every first monday [ tomorrow ] 4 player teams $10 per person RUTHLESS will be there just passing on some info


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 1 2010, 11:51 AM~18199288
> *what up fes and dom :wave:
> *


whats up big homie john, whats up fes im jus chillin too, had to work today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 1 2010, 07:20 PM~18201452
> *Hey guys just passing on some info united empire is hosting a battle of the car clubs bowling tournament at classic 300 lanes at 1867 north circle 8 pm every first monday [ tomorrow ]  4 player teams $10 per person RUTHLESS will be there just passing on some info
> *


Nice.....Is classic done with their remodeling?
Is it just battle of the Clubs or are Solo ridaz welcome?


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 1 2010, 06:20 PM~18201452
> *Hey guys just passing on some info united empire is hosting a battle of the car clubs bowling tournament at classic 300 lanes at 1867 north circle 8 pm every first monday [ tomorrow ]  4 player teams $10 per person RUTHLESS will be there just passing on some info
> *


sounds like fun, can i be my own team and bowl 4x


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 1 2010, 07:27 PM~18201491
> *Nice.....Is classic done with their remodeling?
> Is it just battle of the Clubs or are Solo ridaz welcome?
> *


everybody is welcome especially you mr. roy no ****


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Aug 1 2010, 07:35 PM~18201547
> *sounds like fun, can i be my own team and bowl 4x
> *


 :dunno: if u weigh as much as me (280)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Aug 1 2010, 07:35 PM~18201547
> *sounds like fun, can i be my own team and bowl 4x
> *


nah homie, u would bowl on our team!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18201997
> *nah homie, u would bowl on our team!!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up fes that sounds like a challenge


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 1 2010, 08:42 PM~18202140
> *whats up fes that sounds like a challenge
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

nice pics larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

nice pics what you guys think about lowriders with lambo doors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85+Aug 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18202325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not my style


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking at the 4 sale topics and maybe I'm dumb but how did 15gs turn into 15k and I see like 15 stacks is turning into 15 racks what the fuck.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! i wouldnt do lambo's on a lolo but jus my personal opinion... if itz a radical show car may'be... :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, it was a burnt motor. :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO! Looks like it was a good weekend for the boulevard and shows. Congrats Most Hated for cleanin up!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 2 2010, 09:52 AM~18205740
> *Wut up CO! Looks like it was a good weekend for the boulevard and shows. Congrats Most Hated for cleanin up!
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

good job most hated


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody wanna come rep for their car club or some solo riders wanna get beat by RUTHLESS in bowling tonight let us know


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

on the way to the show Saturday


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT UP coLOWrado LOWriders.......... :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!

Congrats to Most Hated for cleanin house


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 2 2010, 11:19 AM~18206450
> *What up CO!!!
> 
> Congrats to Most Hated for cleanin house
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2010, 10:53 AM~18206719
> *:thumbsup:
> *


congrats to all of yous homie and I'm just posting this link to your topic in OT :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554242


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats MOST HATED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 2 2010, 02:55 PM~18208129
> *Congrats MOST HATED
> *


thanks brotha where were you at??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2010, 04:41 PM~18209134
> *thanks brotha where were you at??
> *



Down in the Burque brother....theres a good Mexican restaurant down there that I wanted to try out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

congrats and nice pics Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18202436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THEM KIDS ARE GETTING BUSY, THEY EVEN ICED OUT, YOU GOT A BIG ASS BOX COMING DADDY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 2 2010, 07:16 PM~18211200
> *
> *


WHATS UP MR FES HOW YOU DOING BRO :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sup buddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:13 AM~18191991
> *damn so you wasn't lying about the weight issue, but isn't the oil drain plug on the drivers side?? :biggrin:
> *


*
BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2010, 08:37 PM~18211438
> *sup buddy
> *


*Chillen like an EAST SIDER! :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 2 2010, 11:19 AM~18206450
> *What up CO!!!
> 
> Congrats to Most Hated for cleanin house
> *


X 3


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 2 2010, 07:37 PM~18211438
> *sup buddy
> *


WHATS UP FAM :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 2 2010, 06:44 PM~18210263
> *:0 THEM KIDS ARE GETTING BUSY, THEY EVEN ICED OUT, YOU GOT A BIG ASS BOX COMING DADDY
> *


thats my kiddo flossin that chain :biggrin: Right on bro I can't wait till it gets here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The kids having fun at the show,hell it earned them 50 bux


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

First of all congrats to crusty (crushin) game for winning the first battle of the car clubs bowling tournament. Anybody wanna come challenge for the championship first monday of every month. RUTHLESS was the only lowrider car club out there and we took second place we would like to see more car clubs out there but big ups to crushin game and united empire for showing us a good time


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 3 2010, 01:37 AM~18214224
> *First of all congrats to crusty (crushin) game for winning the first battle of the car clubs bowling tournament. Anybody wanna come challenge for the championship first monday of every month. RUTHLESS was the only lowrider car club out there and we took second place we would like to see more car clubs out there but big ups to crushin game and united empire for showing us a good time
> *


AT WHAT BOWLING CENTER


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Aug 3 2010, 07:16 AM~18214720
> *AT WHAT BOWLING CENTER
> *


classic on north circle


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Chillin at the park on a sunday afternoon then crusin on northern chillin at the car wash!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 3 2010, 10:44 AM~18215936
> *Chillin at the park on a sunday afternoon then crusin on northern chillin at the car wash!
> 
> 
> ...


bigger pics cip


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 AM~18216383
> *bigger pics cip
> *



X21


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 AM~18216383
> *bigger pics cip
> *


I was workin on that but i got busy. Ill see what I can do


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno: :ninja:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 2 2010, 08:33 PM~18211385
> *WHATS UP MR FES HOW YOU DOING BRO :cheesy:
> *


not much, just staying busy!!! whut have you been up to? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

*THIS SATURDAY!!!! AUGUST 7TH LETS MAKE IT A GOOD ONE*



















*RAFFLING THESE OFF $10 TICKETS!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Chuck I think I found out why the bass sounded flat and ju wuz right :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a car stereo for sale?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: whats up fam... whats good all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18220507
> *Anybody got a car stereo for sale?
> *


I just sold a nice alpine for cheap too


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

congrats on the wins larry .. kids was tearing it up on the b boy floor... i think thats the best part of the shows now the kids doing the damn thing....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2010, 07:53 PM~18220566
> *I just sold a nice alpine for cheap too
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 3 2010, 07:53 PM~18220558
> *:biggrin: whats up fam... whats good all
> *


:wave:
what up Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 3 2010, 07:56 PM~18220592
> *congrats on the wins larry .. kids was tearing it up on the b boy floor... i think thats the best part of the shows now the kids doing the damn thing....
> *


Hey I was told to hit you up because down here we are helping with a show n shine that the college is putting on during mexican heritage month.They can do hotrods but were trying to have lowriders there to attract the younger crowds to get them interested in going to College.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 3 2010, 08:45 PM~18221162
> *Hey I was told to hit you up because down here we are helping with a show n shine that the college is putting on during mexican heritage month.They can do hotrods but were trying to have lowriders there to attract the younger crowds to get them interested in going to College.
> *



If you have a flyer, shoot it over to Chris at [email protected]

He will send it out to everyone on the CLA distro list. 

We will see you there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2010, 06:50 PM~18195644
> *for sale skirts for a 64 chevy impala brand new with gaskets and scuff pads munting hardware also
> 
> 
> ...


hey ivan $ sent today bro,, thanks again


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up mack u ready to leave to az


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

arizona tommorow to kick it with rollerz for a week.. hitn a benifiet dance that spirit car club throwing and meetin all the clubs... il take a bunch of pics of the rides next week


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 3 2010, 08:58 PM~18222027
> *wuz up mack u ready to leave to az
> *


chit, we leaving in the morning, guess i beter go start packin... thanks for all your hard work and help at the shop, and il call you when i get back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18221416
> *If you have a flyer, shoot it over to Chris at [email protected]
> 
> He will send it out to everyone on the CLA distro list.
> ...


I do have a flyer I can email him thank you C


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

:420:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado...
we got park hill cc and old memories cc shows this weekend heres some info


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

heres a better copy of the park hill carcar show flyer


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 AM~18225983
> *heres a better copy of the park hill carcar show flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN HOW YOU DOING BRO


----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)

:420:


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

whats krakin fes u slang that regal yet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joel50_@Aug 4 2010, 05:36 PM~18229636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this paint job is badass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sure is


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Aug 4 2010, 08:43 PM~18231252
> *whats krakin fes u slang that regal yet
> *


nah not yet... whut u been up to? 

whutz goin on CO!!! Are we cruising dis saturday???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 5 2010, 05:44 AM~18234336
> *nah not yet... whut u been up to?
> 
> whutz goin on CO!!! Are we cruising dis saturday???
> *


Let's do it I'll bring both cars out :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 5 2010, 09:40 AM~18235569
> *Let's do it I'll bring both cars out  :biggrin:
> *



o yea me 2 then  u no


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 5 2010, 10:40 AM~18235569
> *Let's do it I'll bring both cars out  :biggrin:
> *



BALLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 4 2010, 11:15 PM~18232679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 5 2010, 10:57 AM~18236115
> *BALLER!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wish i was 64 would have been done by now :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 5 2010, 03:51 PM~18237985
> *Wish i was 64 would have been done by now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555056


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

saturday it is... i guess!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Fess izzy chop im down hit me up with the details Im down to brake some shit again


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning COLORADO.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Aug 6 2010, 05:23 AM~18243230
> *Good Morning COLORADO.
> *


WUS SUP JR HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co. :wave: :wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone coming out to the show


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Let RUTHLESS know when you guys are gonna cruise we are always down to cruise!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good famila ?!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 6 2010, 07:59 AM~18243569
> *WUS SUP JR HOW U BEEN BRO
> *


Been good and you?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 6 2010, 10:44 AM~18244718
> *Whats good famila ?!
> *



What up papo!!! :wave: :wave: 

How you been Homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! cruisin' tomorrow 7pm... meeting at palmer park & academy old albertsons parking lot, if anyone is down... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 6 2010, 04:00 PM~18247113
> *What up papo!!! :wave:  :wave:
> 
> How you been Homie??
> *



Been good...working like always, hows life in the SoCo? You guys have been doing a lot of cruises lately...gotta take pics and post em


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 6 2010, 05:36 PM~18247713
> *Whutz good CO!!! cruisin' tomorrow 7pm... meeting at palmer park & academy old albertsons parking lot, if anyone is down... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 6 2010, 04:36 PM~18247713
> *Whutz good CO!!! cruisin' tomorrow 7pm... meeting at palmer park & academy old albertsons parking lot, if anyone is down... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wish I could make it but going to dinner at that time but if anybody is out a lil later I'll take the rag to dinner then hit up the calles after :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

After the cruise we are all gonna hit up southside johnnies anybody else wanna roll


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 7 2010, 10:21 AM~18251568
> *After the cruise we are all gonna hit up southside johnnies anybody else wanna roll
> *


I like kicken it at southside johnnies :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2010, 02:18 PM~18252598
> *I like kicken it at southside johnnies :biggrin:
> *


Lets go!! We went to mi gente car show today. Not very big but at least they are trying They said they are gonna cruise old colorado tonight. But RUTHLESS will be at albertsons tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 7 2010, 01:30 PM~18252652
> *Lets go!! We went to mi gente car show today. Not very big but at least they are trying They said they are gonna cruise old colorado tonight. But RUTHLESS will be at albertsons tonight. :biggrin:
> *


I didnt know mi gente was having a show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> I didnt know mi gente was having a show
> [/quote
> I didn't find out until last night. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 7 2010, 01:30 PM~18252652
> *Lets go!! We went to mi gente car show today. Not very big but at least they are trying They said they are gonna cruise old colorado tonight. But RUTHLESS will be at albertsons tonight. :biggrin:
> *


mi gente :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 7 2010, 06:32 PM~18253716
> *mi gente :thumbsdown:
> *


Cosigned :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joel50_@Aug 4 2010, 04:36 PM~18229636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18256484
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 7 2010, 02:30 PM~18252652
> *Lets go!! We went to mi gente car show today. Not very big but at least they are trying They said they are gonna cruise old colorado tonight. But RUTHLESS will be at albertsons tonight. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could have went but I work 4pm to 12am


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18256484
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!
> *


thumbs down hahaha


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18256484
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!
> *


I agree with you Fes! Sorry it was hectic next time we should plan it a little better. There was a lot of cars reppin yesterday and that was pretty coo. Where is citywide? Lets go guys next weekend lets cruise even harder.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey thumbsdown is a nice way of puttin' it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That was coo that you and chapo brought your kids. On this next crusie why dont we try for everybody to bring their kids and we cruise somewhere that the kids would like? I don't know I am just trying to throw some ideas out there. But I kno my daughters would love to cruise with us. :dunno:


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## BigPayaso69 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was just informed today about a big misunderstanding that we want to make clear! A couple of weekends ago someone claiming to be a part of the Victory Outreach Church (VOC) threw a car show and upsetted many fellow car clubs and solo riders. I want to make clear that the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with that show or the promotor who put it on. I have talked to Pastor Robert from the Greeley VOC and he has comfirmed that the promotor from that show has nothing to do with the VOC! I was told that the promotor used the name "Victory Outreach Church" to promote his show. As everyone knows the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club is having our annual Twilight Car Show and Concert on Sept 4th. We don't want the situation that happened a couple weekends ago to reflect on our show in any way. I guarantee that won't happen at our show. For those of you who have been to our show in the past know that that's not how we do things. There will be 20 categories with 36" first places, 32" second places, and 28" third places, with 3 six foot Best of Shows plu the concert and more. If anyone has questions or concerns you know you can contact one of us: Myself- Big Luis 970-381-3639, Charles 970-381-4578. Much respect to all the car clubs and solo riders.
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18256484
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!
> *


FES- im sorry that this time "JUST ME C.C." couldn't cruise, but i was there last weekend. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 8 2010, 03:28 PM~18258115
> *I agree with you Fes! Sorry it was hectic next time we should plan it a little better. There was a lot of cars reppin yesterday and that was pretty coo. Where is citywide? Lets go guys next weekend lets cruise even harder.
> *


yessur!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 8 2010, 08:05 PM~18259737
> *FES- im sorry that this time "JUST ME C.C." couldn't cruise, but i was there last weekend.  :happysad:
> *


haha... yeah i didnt forget about you, i just forgot u werent in GT anymore... but sorry about dat, u hit most da shows & cruises!!! thumbsup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 8 2010, 05:30 PM~18258699
> *That was coo that you and chapo brought your kids. On this next crusie why dont we try for everybody to bring their kids and we cruise somewhere that the kids would like? I don't know I am just trying to throw some ideas out there. But I kno my daughters would love to cruise with us.  :dunno:
> *


someone is gonna have to takeover when im done... start them young!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We hit da park today too and seen 3 City Wide ryderz out there!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 07:19 PM~18259849
> *haha... yeah i didnt forget about you, i just forgot u werent in GT anymore... but sorry about dat, u hit most da shows & cruises!!! thumbsup!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18260046
> *someone is gonna have to takeover when im done... start them young!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPayaso69_@Aug 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18259643
> *I was just informed today about a big misunderstanding that we want to make clear! A couple of weekends ago someone claiming to be a part of the Victory Outreach Church (VOC) threw a car show and upsetted many fellow car clubs and solo riders. I want to make clear that the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with that show or the promotor who put it on. I have talked to Pastor Robert from the Greeley VOC and he has comfirmed that the promotor from that show has nothing to do with the VOC! I was told that the promotor used the name "Victory Outreach Church" to promote his show. As everyone knows the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club is having our annual Twilight Car Show and Concert on Sept 4th. We don't want the situation that happened a couple weekends ago to reflect on our show in any way. I guarantee that won't happen at our show. For those of you who have been to our show in the past know that that's not how we do things. There will be 20 categories with 36" first places, 32" second places, and 28" third places, with 3 six foot Best of Shows plu the concert and more. If anyone has questions or concerns you know you can contact one of us: Myself- Big Luis 970-381-3639, Charles 970-381-4578. Much respect to all the car clubs and solo riders.
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPayaso69_@Aug 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18259643
> *I was just informed today about a big misunderstanding that we want to make clear! A couple of weekends ago someone claiming to be a part of the Victory Outreach Church (VOC) threw a car show and upsetted many fellow car clubs and solo riders. I want to make clear that the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with that show or the promotor who put it on. I have talked to Pastor Robert from the Greeley VOC and he has comfirmed that the promotor from that show has nothing to do with the VOC! I was told that the promotor used the name "Victory Outreach Church" to promote his show. As everyone knows the Greeley VOC and the Boulevard Bullyz Car Club is having our annual Twilight Car Show and Concert on Sept 4th. We don't want the situation that happened a couple weekends ago to reflect on our show in any way. I guarantee that won't happen at our show. For those of you who have been to our show in the past know that that's not how we do things. There will be 20 categories with 36" first places, 32" second places, and 28" third places, with 3 six foot Best of Shows plu the concert and more. If anyone has questions or concerns you know you can contact one of us: Myself- Big Luis 970-381-3639, Charles 970-381-4578. Much respect to all the car clubs and solo riders.
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


what up Luis??Big ups on the car club you guys looked tough in Denver and good luck on the show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up fes


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18256484
> *Whutz good CO!!! It was cool to get in traffic w/ alot of da homies... Ruthless Kustoms was reppin' hard!!! Big ups to them and like usual Roy was in traffic also Big ups!!! Crushing Game & United Empire were in traffic too so I'll give them there props!!! and can't forget da homie J.D. was out there too so big ups... now to da colorado springs car clubs dat never hit any cruises, thumbsdown!!! datz coming straight from me, not anyone else!!! Big ups to GT, Majesty & Sylviano & all them for bein'out last weekend!!!
> *


Damn...its like that?....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

its funny you say that because we discussed that at the meeting yesterday...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know this is early and the flyer isn't the best but I want to get it out there so some of you can make plans to attend. We are not putting on our annual BBQ and are focusing our attention on helping the college. We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 9 2010, 08:02 AM~18263200
> *its funny you say that because we discussed that at the meeting yesterday...
> *


It would be nice to see you guys out there citywide. You guys have alot of nice rides. You guys have probably the biggest lowrider club in the springs you guys should be out in full force reppin. The next cruise will be sat....... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 9 2010, 07:06 AM~18263000
> *What's up fes
> *


whut up chuck!!! how are things goin down there??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 9 2010, 07:34 AM~18263104
> *Damn...its like that?....
> *


you know whut im talking about!!! everybody complains about shows, but when itz time 2 get in traffic people disappear... we all got families & responsibilities & datz why i wouldnt expect 2 see everyone all da time but ones in a while. and im jus talkin 2 C. Springs and not tryin 2 dis no one or no club but we need 2 cruise more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:26 AM~18264428
> *I know this is early and the flyer isn't the best but I want to get it out there so some of you can make plans to attend. We are not putting on our annual BBQ and are focusing our attention on helping the college. We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.
> 
> 
> ...


ill copy the flyer this way and send out


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:26 AM~18264428
> *I know this is early and the flyer isn't the best but I want to get it out there so some of you can make plans to attend. We are not putting on our annual BBQ and are focusing our attention on helping the college. We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.
> 
> 
> ...


We gonna try and make It to this Big Larr :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 9 2010, 02:54 PM~18266808
> *you know whut im talking about!!! everybody complains about shows, but when itz time 2 get in traffic people disappear... we all got families & responsibilities & datz why i wouldnt expect 2 see everyone all da time but ones in a while. and im jus talkin 2 C. Springs and not tryin 2 dis no one or no club but we need 2 cruise more!!! :biggrin:
> *


its all good Fessor... i know what your sayin' and i actually agree with you. i am frustrated that i cant hit the streets since i sold my 66 (and it might have been the wrong time of the year to sell it) but my heart wasn't in that car and i made some moves. but the good thing is that i found what i did and i want to take my time with this one. as for our club(like i said, we talked about this yesterday) unfortunately LIFE happened to us in a strange way... a lot more than it did last year. 

Thanks Ricky... but we are "a work in progress"...plan to see us out there a little more


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up ryders. I got the engine and ignition switch all wired up over the last 3 days and im starting on the dash cluster tomorrow. I'll be out in them lanes with you cats as soon as i can :cheesy: Keep posting up pics of the cruises! It keeps me motivated.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello from Houston! I'm sweatin my ass off over here!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 9 2010, 05:10 PM~18267520
> *its all good Fessor... i know what your sayin' and i actually agree with you. i am frustrated that i cant hit the streets since i sold my 66 (and it might have been the wrong time of the year to sell it) but my heart wasn't in that car and i made some moves. but the good thing is that i found what i did and i want to take my time with this one. as for our club(like i said, we talked about this yesterday) unfortunately LIFE happened to us in a strange way... a lot more than it did last year.
> 
> Thanks Ricky... but we are "a work in progress"...plan to see us out there a little more
> *


i feel you homie (no ****), may'be i should rephrase whut i said "if ur car jus sits in ur garage or storage till shows come along, u doin it wrong!!! da streets is where itz at, da lolo's got 4 round rubber things on da ground & an engine for a reason!!!"


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 9 2010, 06:31 PM~18268224
> *i feel you homie (no ****), may'be i should rephrase whut i said "if ur car jus sits in ur garage or storage till shows come along, u doin it wrong!!! da streets is where itz at, da lolo's got 4 round rubber things on da ground & an engine for a reason!!!"
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 9 2010, 04:20 PM~18267042
> *We gonna try and make It to this Big Larr :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Well here's the solution to both show and cruise*</span>




<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/20Picture%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*The guys that let us use the parking lot for the Season kick off hop are holding their own show this weekend.I talked to Silviano and he wants to do a Traditional cruise downtown afterwards with cruising down Tejon and Nevada then a kick back in the park down there with cold ones ,carne,and cruising...how can you go wrong?


Would be cool to see some of those bad ass rides from La Junta,Pueblo,and Denver join.This will probably be the last big gathering in Springs this year.

Bring the kids out and have some good times.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18269011
> *Well here's the solution to both show and cruise</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/20Picture%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>The guys that let us use the parking lot for the Season kick off hop are holding their own show this weekend.I talked to Silviano and he wants to do a Traditional cruise downtown afterwards with cruising down Tejon and Nevada then a kick back in the park down there with cold ones ,carne,and cruising...how can you go wrong?
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Would be nice to see everyone here and help us bring cruising back to the Springs in a big way with the Top Notch rides everyone has
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

show is on a Saturday also so kinda makes it easy to get your strollo like a cholo on :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18269011
> *Well here's the solution to both show and cruise</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/20Picture%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>The guys that let us use the parking lot for the Season kick off hop are holding their own show this weekend.I talked to Silviano and he wants to do a Traditional cruise downtown afterwards with cruising down Tejon and Nevada then a kick back in the park down there with cold ones ,carne,and cruising...how can you go wrong?
> ...


Sounds good to RUTHLESS!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 9 2010, 08:26 PM~18269530
> *Sounds good to RUTHLESS!!!
> *


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18269011
> *Well here's the solution to both show and cruise</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/20Picture%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>The guys that let us use the parking lot for the Season kick off hop are holding their own show this weekend.I talked to Silviano and he wants to do a Traditional cruise downtown afterwards with cruising down Tejon and Nevada then a kick back in the park down there with cold ones ,carne,and cruising...how can you go wrong?
> ...


I know it's going to be big, I am sorry I wont make it. I leave tomorrow morning but if i was here "JUST ME C.C." would definitely be there. Maybe next time. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 9 2010, 08:52 PM~18269869
> *I know it's going to be big, I am sorry I wont make it. I leave tomorrow morning but if i was here "JUST ME C.C." would definitely be there. Maybe next time. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I know you would Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2010, 08:54 PM~18269881
> *:biggrin:
> I know you would Paul :thumbsup:
> *


I wish I could make it unfortunetly we had planned to attend a car show in Raton NM and they cancelled at the last minute so I took my name off the vacation board so now I have to work, it sux I always work weekends and nights to boot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18270129
> *I wish I could make it unfortunetly we had planned to attend a car show in Raton NM and they cancelled at the last minute so I took my name off the vacation board so now I have to work, it sux I always work weekends and nights to boot
> *


I know how that feels lately :happysad: 

Wish you could make it out Larry but I understand dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18270203
> *I know how that feels lately :happysad:
> 
> Wish you could make it out Larry but I understand dog
> *


yeah me too but it's kind of short notice


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=b98c1...tm_medium=embed


Videos not that good but this from sunday.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6MX_jojzyA


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 9 2010, 04:52 PM~18267923
> *Hello from Houston! I'm sweatin my ass off over here!
> *


hello ceez, and im in arizona sweatin my ass off also! 115 to 119 everyday


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 10 2010, 07:34 AM~18273467
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


suup big dogg...... i met most of the bid doggs in majestics and they all real cool bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 10 2010, 08:43 AM~18273517
> *suup big dogg...... i met most of the bid doggs in majestics and they all real cool bro
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wuz good wit ya homie??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Gotta work 6-10 am saturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 10 2010, 08:43 AM~18273517
> *suup big dogg...... i met most of the bid doggs in majestics and they all real cool bro
> *


whut up mac!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO!!!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 10 2010, 11:07 AM~18275000
> *Wut up CO!!!!!
> *


What up homie


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO PASS THE WORD BOUT THE PUEBLO SHOW NEW WEBSITE FOR HIS TOUR IS 

LOWRIDEREXPERIENCE.NET


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

Waddup Bigg Izz, Fes, and Chapo


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Aug 10 2010, 12:36 PM~18275246
> *Waddup Bigg Izz, Fes, and Chapo
> *



What up Bobby??


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 10 2010, 12:06 PM~18275451
> *What up Bobby??
> *



Not much Izzy, seeing whats goin on in here. lol


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 10 2010, 11:21 AM~18275128
> *JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO PASS THE WORD BOUT THE PUEBLO SHOW NEW WEBSITE FOR HIS TOUR IS
> 
> LOWRIDEREXPERIENCE.NET
> *


U guys know last day of pre registration for pueblo ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274476
> *whut up mac!!!
> *


hot out here


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 10 2010, 12:06 PM~18275451
> *What up Bobby??
> *



I see chapo ignorin me LOL 

Dont know who i am?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 10 2010, 12:09 PM~18275020
> *What up homie
> *


Wut up chapo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good bobby!!!


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 10 2010, 02:53 PM~18276807
> *Whutz good bobby!!!
> *


Just chillin now, finally time to relax spend time with the family and work on my own ride now lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18275128
> *JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO PASS THE WORD BOUT THE PUEBLO SHOW NEW WEBSITE FOR HIS TOUR IS
> 
> LOWRIDEREXPERIENCE.NET
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 23 2010, 09:36 PM~17581078
> *posting for a homie... hit me up if you need some info
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Aug 10 2010, 01:34 PM~18276216
> *I see chapo ignorin me LOL
> 
> Dont know who i am?
> *


 :wow: Whats up bobby shit i really didnt know till izzy posted that shit. What u been up too


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18275992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 10 2010, 08:42 AM~18273508
> *hello ceez, and im in arizona sweatin my ass off also! 115 to 119 everyday
> *



We gonna be some skinny MoFos when we get back to CO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 10 2010, 09:13 PM~18280741
> *We gonna be some skinny MoFos when we get back to CO  :biggrin:
> *


4sho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Aug 10 2010, 04:02 PM~18276880
> *Just chillin now, finally time to relax spend time with the family and work on my own ride now lol
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up Fes!
Wut up CO!! :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know where to get brand new hydro batteries at a cheap price let me know. :dunno:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18280608
> *:wow: Whats up bobby shit i really didnt know till izzy posted that shit. What u been up too
> *



LOL Just relaxin.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin on anson, buma and ceez??? i see ceez is on a world tour but whutz goin on up in D-Town!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

POSTING THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE PLAQUE.HIT HIM ON HIS CELL (801)425-3756 IF SERIOUS PRICE IS FIRM $600 LOCAL PICC UP OR $725 SHIPPED.

14X7 CHANG'S 100 SPOKES WRAPPED W/COKER 5:20's,EVERYTHING INCLUDED ADAPTERS & KO's.[/b]


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

for sale 7k


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up izzy, whutz good colorado???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody have a good turbo 350 tranny for sale ???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 12 2010, 10:25 AM~18292701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719+Aug 11 2010, 02:42 PM~18285645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295284
> *Hit up chris or Izzy.
> :biggrin:  Just tryin to keep everythin in balance homie! You get the yob you were hopin for?
> If you hold em for a month or 2 i will pick em up locally
> ...


yessur... im up there everyday so if u guyz need anything let me know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Posting this up for a homie !

1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398














































Also for Sale 59 impala Also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 08:49 PM~18297207
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


Taking any trades on the Bubble?
:happysad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 07:49 PM~18297207
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 12 2010, 08:54 PM~18297277
> *Taking any trades on the Bubble?
> :happysad:
> *


Give the homie a call his name is Bobby but i believe he is trying to sell it only


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice bubble


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Aug 12 2010, 09:17 PM~18297508
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 11 2010, 01:42 PM~18285645
> *Anybody know where to get brand new hydro batteries at a cheap price let me know.    :dunno:
> *


American Battery. $75 each 950 CCA. Good battery. Thats what i use on all my set-ups I do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks ivan, jus got back 2 colorado and got those skirts, they look killer...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295284
> *If you hold em for a month or 2 i will pick em up locally
> *


I talked to him earlier he's a good friend of mine and he told me he sold them locally


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 11 2010, 01:42 PM~18285645
> *Anybody know where to get brand new hydro batteries at a cheap price let me know.    :dunno:
> *


we are paying about 50$ a battery for blem groupe 31s with 950 cca
let me or Izzy know...we go through the same guy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 13 2010, 12:11 AM~18299130
> *thanks ivan, jus got back 2 colorado and got those skirts, they look killer...
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome bro they look good


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 13 2010, 06:40 AM~18300256
> *your welcome bro they look good
> *


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wut up co if anyone lookin for a 5.7 multi port injection to do up a ol' skoo fuely conversion hit me up @ [email protected]


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

For sale $3800


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18302089
> *For sale $3800
> 
> 
> ...



Why's he selling it already? Startin to sound like me 

Btw...anybody wanna buy a 66... :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

HOW BOUT A 65 NO ANYBODY LOOKING FOR ONE I GOT ONE TO SALE OR TRADE AND I GOT A 60 BEL AIR FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Aug 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18302713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post pics


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone at the Shows tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Aug 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18305438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It don't snow down there in October?


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18305485
> *It don't snow down there in October?
> *



:happysad: some time but this will be in door and out door show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18304776
> *See everyone at the Shows tomorrow and Sunday
> *


The vert regal will be rolling around the springs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 13 2010, 01:12 PM~18302713
> *Why's he selling it already? Startin to sound like me
> 
> Btw...anybody wanna buy a 66... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! have fun at da show everyone, i'll try to show up later on...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18304776
> *See everyone at the Shows tomorrow and Sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18305485
> *It don't snow down there in October?
> *


NOT REALLY ......BUT U NEVER KNOW.....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 12 2010, 08:15 PM~18296867
> *yessur... im up there everyday so if u guyz need anything let me know!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool homie! Hit me up if you get some free time, no **** :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 14 2010, 03:20 PM~18309299
> *Cool homie! Hit me up if you get some free time, no ****  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what happened to the cruise that was advertised??


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2010, 01:39 AM~18312214
> *what happened to the cruise that was advertised??
> *


X2 I was there cruising around and only seen a few cars from the show so I left and went to Pueblo and it was kickin there there was about 30 to 40 lows cruising till some guy got hit by a car on a motercycle


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this pic's is after the show in the Springs this Saturday


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

my ladies laptop is getting ready to die so I'll post up the rest of what I got tomorrow some time because I'm being lazy and don't want to get up to get on another computer


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I finally moved into a house, I did a test to see if both the cars would fit this winter, with my table saw set up. Sucess! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO MORNING TO YOU ALL :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well on my way to P-town hopefully the weather aint that bad :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 07:35 AM~18312712
> *Well on my way to P-town hopefully the weather aint that bad :happysad:
> *


WATCH OUT FOR THE HAIL :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 15 2010, 09:37 AM~18312717
> *WATCH OUT FOR THE HAIL  :happysad:
> *


 hno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 09:35 AM~18312712
> *Well on my way to P-town hopefully the weather aint that bad :happysad:
> *


Well at least you have music, i wish i could go, but i am on call this week. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin' on in pueblo today?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2010, 02:39 AM~18312214
> *what happened to the cruise that was advertised??
> *


We asked around to see if anybody wanted to cruise jonboy said they wasnt cruising united empire said they was going to denver after the show and we bbq after the show and then went bowling :dunno: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

JR's 63 looks killer with them engravings :thumbsup:

I'm sure there's gonna be more in the near future :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 15 2010, 10:04 AM~18313091
> *JR's 63 looks killer with them engravings :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm sure there's gonna be more in the near future :biggrin:
> *


yeah you should see the engraving in person bro it's nice


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 15 2010, 10:37 AM~18313568
> *yeah you should see the engraving in person bro it's nice
> *


I bet, it looks nice as hell just in the pics :wow:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

what up co did good at the sweetdreams car show 2day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow what a Weekend,just wanted to thank Pueblo
for all the hospitality :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice kickin it with everyone and special thanks to those who made the trip to Springs Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 09:08 PM~18317258
> *Wow what a Weekend,just wanted to thank Pueblo
> for all the hospitality :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks for coming down and repping the Springs!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 09:52 PM~18317666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*The shit ROy does to capture an angle :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 10:13 PM~18317841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I think that kid on the bike was trying to race me :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 10:13 PM~18317849
> *The shit ROy does to capture an angle  :biggrin:
> *


lol 
I just tried to capture the moment homie....it was to me the "lifestyle"
Big ups to Pueblo for putting it down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 10:15 PM~18317873
> *I think that kid on the bike was trying to race me  :biggrin:
> *


Lol I was gonna edit him out but I felt it was a lil too coincidental for that 
you a fool on the switch too....no wonder what happened,happened. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Pueblo is the Lowrider capitol of Colorado....that is a debatable statement, but I find it true!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 10:18 PM~18317902
> *Pueblo is the Lowrider capitol of Colorado....that is a debatable statement, but I find it true!
> *


cosigned by me bro :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18317892
> *Lol I was gonna edit him out but I felt it was a lil too coincidental for that
> you a fool on the switch too....no wonder what happened,happened.  :biggrin:
> *


* :biggrin: I have switch happy fingers, but I aint the only one. It wasn't me 3 wheeling 5 feet in the air down Northern in the middle of a shit load of cars cruising. :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 10:21 PM~18317943
> * :biggrin: I have switch happy fingers, but I aint the only one. It wasn't me 3 wheeling 5 feet in the air down Northern in the middle of a shit load of cars  cruising.  :0
> *


That was sick,wish I woulda caught that :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 10:22 PM~18317949
> *That was sick,wish I woulda caught that  :happysad:
> *


*Yeah I wish u did too. I was like WTF, lol*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Last pic for tonight more piccs tomorrow...Thanks again P-Town it was an experience to remember :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 10:18 PM~18317902
> *Pueblo is the Lowrider capitol of Colorado....that is a debatable statement, but I find it true!
> *


 :nono: aint no need for none of that. Glad to see you all reppin the lowrider movement but none of that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 10:13 PM~18317841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that,that LS with the bright ass red interior??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whatsl up co :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 15 2010, 09:18 PM~18317902
> *Pueblo is the Lowrider capitol of Colorado....that is a debatable statement, but I find it true!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya right


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 15 2010, 11:53 PM~18318956
> *:nono:  aint no need for none of that. Glad to see you all reppin the lowrider movement but none of that
> *


Its true :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18320262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya right
> *


How do you figure its not? It always has been :0


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2010, 09:44 AM~18320836
> *How do you figure its not?  It always has been :0
> *


X76


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 15 2010, 11:53 PM~18318956
> *:nono:  aint no need for none of that. Glad to see you all reppin the lowrider movement but none of that
> *


*Don't get ass hurt my friend, it is a true statement. Come down to the Pueblo show next month and see for yourself. REAL TALK!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18320262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya right
> *


*Prove me wROng! I want to hear this....ROy is one of the most active people in the lowrider scene in Colorado Springs and he even agrees. 

What would you know bRO, u came out 15 years ago or so and faded out for the last 10 years, now u trying to make a come back and act like u know what's going on :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:10 AM~18319134
> *is that,that LS with the bright ass red interior??
> *


*Yes sir with a makeover. New paint, wheels and hydraulics. This is just a street crusier though, non plaqued. Something to get me by until the 4 is done  *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 10:31 AM~18321211
> *Don't get ass hurt my friend, it is a true statement. Come down to the Pueblo show next month and see for yourself. REAL TALK!
> *


Aint nobody gettin ass hurt my friend. Theres plenty of haters talkin down to lowriders. For a place like CO tryin to show what we are ALL about we dont need that BS between cities, thats all im tryin to say.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 16 2010, 11:00 AM~18321467
> *Aint nobody gettin ass hurt my friend. Theres plenty of haters talkin down to lowriders. For a place like CO tryin to show what we are ALL about we dont need that BS between cities, thats all im tryin to say.
> *


He wasent sayin it to talk shit! He was just sayin the movement is stronger here in Pueblo thats all! If the Denver ryders would ever come to town they would see if for themselves!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 10:38 AM~18321271
> *Yes sir with a makeover. New paint, wheels and hydraulics. This is just a street crusier though, non plaqued. Something to get me by until the 4 is done
> *


I really liked that car before and it looks even nicer Sean


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 11:20 AM~18321635
> *I really liked that car before and it looks even nicer Sean
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 11:22 AM~18321648
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I'm jelous actually


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 11:15 AM~18321597
> *He wasent sayin it to talk shit! He was just sayin the movement is stronger here in Pueblo thats all! If the Denver ryders would ever come to town they would see if for themselves!
> *


You didnt get a word of what i mean


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Sure i did! Your sayin that it shouldnt matter its all bout Colorado! But u still gotta give credit where credit is due! -Thats what im sayin!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18322093
> *Sure i did! Your sayin that it shouldnt matter its all bout Colorado!  But u still gotta give credit where credit is due! -Thats what im sayin!
> *


X2 I was in Pueblo saturday in Larrys Regal and the cruise was off the hook till some guy got hit by a car on a motercycle then it kind of died down but it was pretty late already also


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

THANK YOU MY BROTHER FOR EVERTHING IM GOIN TO FIGHT THIS TILL GOD TAKES ME . THANKS FOR ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HELPED OUT. MUCH LOVE CUTTY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear bout your illness!


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/Mica Benefit 08-2010 (28).JPG[/IMG]


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

my trophies i made for the show jus to show the love back.


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 11:24 AM~18322274
> *Sorry to hear bout your illness!
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 15 2010, 09:52 PM~18317666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18322093
> *Sure i did! Your sayin that it shouldnt matter its all bout Colorado!  But u still gotta give credit where credit is due! -Thats what im sayin!
> *


i cant wait to see the movement down there at the lowrider show coming up.. eyou guys need to see 6th and feds at its finest. we pack the block too.. but its good to see the state getting down ...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 16 2010, 11:23 AM~18322263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the invite.. we going to roll with you through it all my brother...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 15 2010, 07:09 AM~18312630
> *I finally moved into a house, I did a test to see if both the cars would fit this winter, with my table saw set up. Sucess! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


talk about a tight fit...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:58 PM~18322620
> *i cant wait to see the movement down there at the lowrider show coming up.. eyou guys need to see 6th and feds at its finest.  we pack the block too.. but its good to see the state getting down ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 16 2010, 12:23 PM~18322263
> *THANK YOU MY BROTHER FOR EVERTHING IM GOIN TO FIGHT THIS TILL GOD TAKES ME . THANKS FOR ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HELPED OUT. MUCH LOVE CUTTY
> *


I don't know whats wrong with you but I hope it all turns out good for you


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

6 th and feds bangs just as hard as car shows on sundys.and thats every weekend we dont have to ask who wants to cruz there already out!from DENVER CC.ROLLERS ONLY CC.5150 CC.MEMORIES CC. JUST CASUALS CC.UCE CC.IMPALAS CC.CASUALS CC.DEVOTIONS CC.HARD TIMES CC MIDWEST CUSTOMS CC.OLD MEMORIES CC.LADYS CHOICES CC.CHERRY STYLE CC.MIDWEST RIDERS CC.SIK ILUTIONS CC.LUG N NUTS CC.PARK HILL CC.SHOW OFF CC. SHOW N LOW CC.CITY WIDE CC.and if i forgot any other car club i apologize.and not to mention we have a dedicated car club that comes from longmont 303s FINEST CC. and this is every weekend!we will start down loading pics every weekend.and we cant forget all the solo riders!and the best thing about all of this is every single club and solo rider gets along like 1 big family.no haten on anothers club or chapters!if you can claim that then you are the lowrider capital of colorado!you know me big john prez of DENVER CAR CLUB puttin in my 2 cents hate it or love it.and this is no disrespect on southern or northern colorado we go nothing but love for you guys! :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up mike g


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18323026
> *6 th and feds bangs just as hard as car shows on sundys.and thats every weekend we dont have to ask who wants to cruz there already out!from DENVER CC.ROLLERS ONLY CC.5150 CC.MEMORIES CC. JUST CASUALS CC.UCE CC.IMPALAS CC.CASUALS CC.DEVOTIONS CC.HARD TIMES CC MIDWEST CUSTOMS CC.OLD MEMORIES CC.LADYS CHOICES CC.CHERRY STYLE CC.MIDWEST RIDERS CC.SIK ILUTIONS CC.LUG N NUTS CC.PARK HILL CC.SHOW OFF CC. SHOW N LOW CC.CITY WIDE CC.and if i forgot any other car club i apologize.and not to mention we have a dedicated car club that comes from longmont 303s FINEST CC. and this is every weekend!we will start down loading pics every weekend.and we cant forget all the solo riders!and the best thing about all of this is every single club and solo rider gets along like 1 big family.no haten on anothers club or chapters!if you can claim that then you are the lowrider capital of colorado!you know me big john prez of DENVER CAR CLUB puttin in my 2 cents hate it or love it.and this is no disrespect on southern or northern colorado we go nothing but love for you guys!  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


Well we've been to Denver for shows and functions! So lets see whos really gonna roll down to Pueblo for the show in September! :biggrin:
And by the way you said u guys brought back the cruise in Denver, Congrats!
It never left Pueblo! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 12:56 PM~18323137
> *Well we've been to Denver for shows and functions! So lets see whos really gonna roll down to Pueblo for the show in September!  :biggrin:
> And by the way you said u guys brought back the cruise in Denver, Congrats!
> It never left Pueblo! :biggrin:
> *


we coming for sure to the show i got a car transport bring at least 4 loads and the guy rollin there we should have a good turn out.. this should be a good show... where the spot to kick down there....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:05 PM~18323210
> *we coming for sure to the show i got a car transport bring at least 4 loads and the guy rollin there we should have a good turn out.. this should be a good show... where the spot to kick down there....
> *


We're workin on a pre show party right now! But the cruise spot is Northern Ave, right by the fair grounds!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18323224
> *We're workin on a pre show party right now! But the cruise spot is Northern Ave, right by the fair grounds!
> *


we need to get down and bbq and kick it get to know the southern brothers... we will be there friday i think.. let me know..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:05 PM~18323210
> *we coming for sure to the show i got a car transport bring at least 4 loads and the guy rollin there we should have a good turn out.. this should be a good show... where the spot to kick down there....
> *


Well the way it sounding its gonna be a great show! Last year was good and its only gonna get better! Its gonna have to concidering theres not gonna be a Denver Super Show next year!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:08 PM~18323243
> *we need to get down and bbq and kick it get to know the southern brothers... we will be there friday i think.. let me know..
> *


Hell ya pre show bbq and cruise sounds good to me!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 12:56 PM~18323137
> *Well we've been to Denver for shows and functions! So lets see whos really gonna roll down to Pueblo for the show in September!  :biggrin:
> And by the way you said u guys brought back the cruise in Denver, Congrats!
> It never left Pueblo! :biggrin:
> *


you better believe that quot and proud of that.i wish some southern and northern lowrider familys could of came out to support brother mica in his time of need.my bad el vago and 303s finest you guys came out to support mica.talk about hospitality ROLLERS ONLY DENVER makes everybody feel like part of the ROLLERS  family!much respect jessy you and your club are a class act!and mica we will be prayin for you brother!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 01:10 PM~18323257
> *Hell ya pre show bbq and cruise sounds good to me!
> *


i havent been to p town for a grip other then for work.. any good parks nearby we can get our eat on at.. lets set it up a bring your bbq style get together? whos down ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:17 PM~18323325
> *i havent been to p town for a grip other then for work.. any good parks nearby we can get our eat on at.. lets set it up a bring your bbq style get together?  whos down ?
> *


Theres a few mineral palace park and city park


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZ


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 02:23 PM~18323384
> *ROLLERROLLERZ :biggrin:*


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18323379
> *Theres a few mineral palace park and city park
> *


nice well lets hit it up and get our eat on.. meet the the brothers from the south and have a bad ass weekend..


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 01:24 PM~18323394
> *ROLLERZ :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:24 PM~18323406
> *nice well lets hit it up and get our eat on.. meet the the brothers from the south and have a bad ass weekend..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I wasn't trying to start shit or anything like that. I'm simply stating my opinion, and most people will agree. This is no dis respect to any city or car club. Every one is puyying in work and putting it down.....I feel Pueblo has more lowriders per capita than any other city in Colorado. I call it Lowrider capitol of Colorado....you call it what you want. 

I've been in this life since the late 80's early 90's with no breaks and no time away. Been repping ROLLERZONLY since 1998 when me and a fellow bROther Jose brought RO to Colorado. I think I know what I'm talken 'bout....

One last thing....You don't see Burque bitching about Espanola being the lowrider capitol of NM do you?  

Much love to all the clubs in every city in Colorado!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 02:33 PM~18323478
> *I wasn't trying to start shit or anything like that. I'm simply stating my opinion, and most people will agree. This is no dis respect to any city or car club. Every one is puyying in work and putting it down.....I feel Pueblo has more lowriders per capita than any other city in Colorado. I call it Lowrider capitol of Colorado....you call it what you want.
> 
> I've been in this life since the late 80's early 90's with no breaks and no time away. Been repping ROLLERZONLY since 1998 when me and a fellow bROther Jose brought RO to Colorado. I think I know what I'm talken 'bout....
> ...


YA! WHAT HE SAID! 
:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 01:33 PM~18323478
> *I wasn't trying to start shit or anything like that. I'm simply stating my opinion, and most people will agree. This is no dis respect to any city or car club. Every one is puyying in work and putting it down.....I feel Pueblo has more lowriders per capita than any other city in Colorado. I call it Lowrider capitol of Colorado....you call it what you want.
> 
> I've been in this life since the late 80's early 90's with no breaks and no time away. Been repping ROLLERZONLY since 1998 when me and a fellow bROther Jose brought RO to Colorado. I think I know what I'm talken 'bout....
> ...


nah im not trippin i dont care where its at as long as the state reppin on the map whos cares you know.. i been reppin memories cc since 97 here its good to see the pride in the lifestyle i get so many tickets for living.. keep putting it down ill ride my ride just as proud with you guys!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 01:33 PM~18323478
> *I wasn't trying to start shit or anything like that. I'm simply stating my opinion, and most people will agree. This is no dis respect to any city or car club. Every one is puyying in work and putting it down.....I feel Pueblo has more lowriders per capita than any other city in Colorado. I call it Lowrider capitol of Colorado....you call it what you want.
> 
> I've been in this life since the late 80's early 90's with no breaks and no time away. Been repping ROLLERZONLY since 1998 when me and a fellow bROther Jose brought RO to Colorado. I think I know what I'm talken 'bout....
> ...


BRO IM 42 I BUILT LOWRIDER MODELS WITH MY DAD WHEN I WAS 6 YEARS OLD TOOK THEM FOR SHOW N TELL AT SCHOOL.HAVE HAD A SHIT LOAD OF LOWRIDER BIKES GROWIN UP.CRUZED WITH MY BROTHER WHEN I WAS A YOUNG GUN WHEN HE WAS WITH DYNASTY CAR CLUB IN THE 80s.CRUZIN 38th IN THE 80S UNTIL 4 AM IN THE MORNING THEN COMING HOME TO AN ASS KICKIN FROM MOM THEN DAD FOR STAYIN OUT ALL NIGHT!THEN SNEAKING OUT THE NEXT WEEKEND AND DOING IT ALL OVER AGIAN. AND THERE PROBABLY OTHERS WITH SIMILAR STORYS OR BETTER.YOU HAVE YOUR OPINION AND I HAVE MINE AND THAT IS WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO AROUND!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

6 Time Champs coming to Denver to kick some Bronco ass! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

some of you solo riders and clubs need to leave your back yard and check out the rest of Co I know my club does and I know some other cats who do but I ain't mentioning no names I ain't trying to start shit.I'm just saying lets all support each other


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 02:16 PM~18323907
> *some of you solo riders and clubs need to leave your back yard and check out the rest of Co I know my club does and I know some other cats who do but I ain't mentioning no names I ain't trying to start shit.I'm just saying lets all support each other
> *


tru that bro i have a lot of respect for you and your fam your puttin it down for colorado period. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18323907
> *some of you solo riders and clubs need to leave your back yard and check out the rest of Co I know my club does and I know some other cats who do but I ain't mentioning no names I ain't trying to start shit.I'm just saying lets all support each other
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

AT THE SWEET DREAMS SHOW YESTERDAY


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Pics from the show at tpzphotography.com


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

I JUS WANT TO LET EVERYONE WHATS WRONG WITH ME. I NEED TO GET A HEART TRANSPLANT BUT MY LIVER AND KIDNEYS R NOT GOOD AND THE DOCTORS DONT THINK ILL MAKE IT THOUGH THE SURGRY. IM ON A LOT OF PILLS FOR MY HEART AND I NEED TO GET A MACHINE THAT TAKES MY BLOOD COUNT THATS Y I HAD A BENEFIT AND MY THANKFUL FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT MUCH LOVE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18324605
> *I JUS WANT TO LET EVERYONE WHATS WRONG WITH ME. I NEED TO GET A HEART TRANSPLANT BUT MY LIVER AND KIDNEYS R NOT GOOD AND THE DOCTORS DONT THINK ILL MAKE IT THOUGH THE SURGRY. IM ON A LOT OF PILLS FOR MY HEART AND I NEED TO GET A MACHINE THAT TAKES MY BLOOD COUNT THATS Y I HAD A BENEFIT AND MY THANKFUL FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT MUCH LOVE
> *


sorry to hear dat bro, hope it all works out...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18324605
> *I JUS WANT TO LET EVERYONE WHATS WRONG WITH ME. I NEED TO GET A HEART TRANSPLANT BUT MY LIVER AND KIDNEYS R NOT GOOD AND THE DOCTORS DONT THINK ILL MAKE IT THOUGH THE SURGRY. IM ON A LOT OF PILLS FOR MY HEART AND I NEED TO GET A MACHINE THAT TAKES MY BLOOD COUNT THATS Y I HAD A BENEFIT AND MY THANKFUL FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT MUCH LOVE
> *


damn bro that sux I wish you and your family the best


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 04:02 PM~18325049
> *damn bro that sux I wish you and your family the best
> *


X2 I'll make sure your in my family's prayers


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 05:02 PM~18325049
> *damn bro that sux I wish you and your family the best
> *



x76


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 09:35 AM~18321245
> *Prove me wROng! I want to hear this....ROy is one of the most active people in the lowrider scene in Colorado Springs and he even agrees.
> 
> What would you know bRO, u came out 15 years ago or so and faded out for the last 10 years, now u trying to make a come back and act like u know what's going on  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 04:12 PM~18324538
> *Pics from the show at tpzphotography.com
> *


I like JR's pic :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Anybody have any 10" or 12" cylinders they could sell me? My car took a shit on me and it is my daily driver. I will be walking to work tomorrow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 16 2010, 06:49 PM~18326087
> *Anybody have any 10" or 12" cylinders they could sell me? My car took a shit on me and it is my daily driver. I will be walking to work tomorrow.
> *


Bend one or what?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RO4LIFE 719, macgyver, cl1965ss, *RAG3ROY*, thirtymax, *cold hard cash*


whats up glenn and ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2010, 06:52 PM~18326113
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RO4LIFE 719, macgyver, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, thirtymax, cold hard cash
> whats up glenn and ROy
> *


What up Chuck how you doing homie?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:51 PM~18326101
> *Bend one or what?
> *


I went to change the seals on both sides and the one of the cylinders was all jacked up. I had to dis-assemble the stroke while it was in the car just to get it out. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 16 2010, 04:18 PM~18324605
> *I JUS WANT TO LET EVERYONE WHATS WRONG WITH ME. I NEED TO GET A HEART TRANSPLANT BUT MY LIVER AND KIDNEYS R NOT GOOD AND THE DOCTORS DONT THINK ILL MAKE IT THOUGH THE SURGRY. IM ON A LOT OF PILLS FOR MY HEART AND I NEED TO GET A MACHINE THAT TAKES MY BLOOD COUNT THATS Y I HAD A BENEFIT AND MY THANKFUL FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT MUCH LOVE
> *


My prayers go out to you and your Family in this time of need bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 06:53 PM~18326129
> *What up Chuck how you doing homie?
> *



good bRO just got off work, gonna go pick up my motor for my ht for i could take it to the shop in the mornin! does anybody need some headers for a 350?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18326147
> *good bRO just got off work, gonna go pick up my motor for my ht for i could take it to the shop in the mornin! does anybody need some headers for a 350?
> *


Are they aluminum? :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18326153
> *Are they aluminum? :cheesy:
> *



no just some steel ones


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2010, 06:58 PM~18326169
> *no just some steel ones
> *


Camel humps?
202's?
Or just regular small block heads?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I took some pics at the show for nothing,that site has all the pics of all the rides that was there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:01 PM~18326212
> *Camel humps?
> 202's?
> Or just regular small block heads?
> *




just regular heads


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 16 2010, 07:02 PM~18326227
> *just regular heads
> *


Got a pic of em bro,especially the front part with the grooves?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 05:44 PM~18326036
> *lol, im not trying to make any kinda come back.. ive been in this game since 1986 and have built 19 cars and my cars and my work has been featured in alot of magazines. im not here argueing pueblo or denver or anywhere is the capitol.. i just thought it was a bold statement saying there town is beter than the next..
> 
> and as for you saying i faded out, lol,,,, ya i did... i have been building ratrods/choppers/lead sleds/etc.. ive had my own clubs before and help bring imperials to pueblo and was on the committee with beto.. so i have nuthin to prove anymore.. i had my own shops for many years and while alot of dudes are building there cars, i was burried in my shop building and creating many cars for customers
> ...


amen mac :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556597


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I have not even been close to being here as long as some of you to even guess what has,or is the Lowrider capital of Colorado.I do know Colorado Springs needs to step it up to even get mentioned compared to Pueblo or Denver.I have seen the Lifestyle in both places and just have to give a Big Ups to both.
I hope someday Springs can take some motivation out of our asses and put it in the streets and shows where it belongs.You can't call yourself a Lowrider if you don't ride or show your shit.
Some people talk so much about trailers ....but those trailers are crossing County lines and supporting others in the Lifestyle.
Just my 2 pennies but Springs is weak as fuck compared to Denver and Pueblo in the Lifestyle and needs a wake up call.
Denver was cool enough to come down and support in the beginning of the season and they got almost no Love back after that at the hangover cruise.
Pueblo is right down the street and it seems people are scared to drive 30 minutes.Pueblo has been here more than a few times and I'm sure is tired of seeing just the same few faces down there.
And La Junta.....these fuckers travel everywhere just to get only a handfull of people to show up once a year to their function.....and it's the same people to boot,that go there!!
I say if Springs wants to have Lowriding sprout out,we need to start acting like Lowriders and support our neighbors to even hope for support in return.
Imma do it with or without anybody because that's the way I want to ROLL.
But it fucking sucks ass to be the only one in your city ROLLing on the freeway.


Well that's all I got...sorry for the rant,and if this offends you then apparently you need to get off your ass and act like you're a Rider.
i have 3 extra seats in my car if you have your shit Under Construction too.
If you want to make a function I'll roll you there if I'm going just hit me up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:32 PM~18326525
> *Well I have not even been close to being here as long as some of you to even guess what has,or is the Lowrider capital of Colorado.I do know Colorado Springs needs to step it up to even get mentioned compared to Pueblo or Denver.I have seen the Lifestyle in both places and just have to give a Big Ups to both.
> I hope someday Springs can take some motivation out of our asses and put it in the streets and shows where it belongs.You can't call yourself a Lowrider if you don't ride or show your shit.
> Some people talk so much about trailers ....but those trailers are crossing County lines and supporting others in the Lifestyle.
> ...


I like that trailer bit Roy it makes alot of sense


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 16 2010, 07:35 PM~18326564
> *I like that trailer bit Roy it makes alot of sense
> *


Toting a trailer aint cheap :happysad:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry i missed everyone at the shows. My mom was in the hospital and just got out a couple of hours ago. Please send your prayers for her and i'll catch you cats next time.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18326525
> *Well I have not even been close to being here as long as some of you to even guess what has,or is the Lowrider capital of Colorado.I do know Colorado Springs needs to step it up to even get mentioned compared to Pueblo or Denver.I have seen the Lifestyle in both places and just have to give a Big Ups to both.
> I hope someday Springs can take some motivation out of our asses and put it in the streets and shows where it belongs.You can't call yourself a Lowrider if you don't ride or show your shit.
> Some people talk so much about trailers ....but those trailers are crossing County lines and supporting others in the Lifestyle.
> ...


Damn Roy! You righting novel's now? When is your book signing! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18326878
> *Sorry i missed everyone at the shows. My mom was in the hospital and just got out a couple of hours ago. Please send your prayers for her and i'll catch you cats next time.
> *


Hopefully your Moms gets better soon Huero,she's in our prayers bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 16 2010, 08:04 PM~18326909
> *Damn Roy! You righting novel's now? When is your book signing! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 


I been quiet too long
:happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18326922
> *:biggrin:
> I been quiet too long
> :happysad:
> *


MY cars sit in the garage, does that make me a loser? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Justin,how's the Fam Cuzz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18326968
> *MY cars sit in the garage, does that make me a loser? :dunno:
> *



No it doesn't make you a Loser










































You was a Loser long before that car sat in there :biggrin: 



JK fawker


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:09 PM~18326972
> *What up Justin,how's the Fam Cuzz?
> *


Fam is doing good , Dad just got outta the hospital had some heart issues again / He was in over the weekend / How u doing ??


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 08:04 PM~18326911
> *Hopefully your Moms gets better soon Huero,she's in our prayers bRO :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ROy! Hopefully the doctors will get their heads out their ass and figure out what the hell is going on. I dont know bRO imma just head out to the garage and work on the 49 and try to clear my head.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18326989
> *No it doesn't make you a Loser
> You was a Loser long before that car sat in there :biggrin:
> JK fawker
> *


Your lucky i am on call or i would have to start drinking, you almost hurt that last feeling i had. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18326994
> *Fam is doing good , Dad just got outta the hospital had some heart issues again / He was in over the weekend / How u doing ??
> *


Damn hope he gets better and stays better for awhile,we are doing alright out here.
I'm hoping to find a Bubbletop soon,ready for a change in rides.

How's the Elco?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 16 2010, 08:15 PM~18327048
> *Your lucky i am on call or i would have to start drinking, you almost hurt that last feeling i had. :biggrin:
> *


Shut up Fawker you drink everyday anyways :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:17 PM~18327069
> *Damn hope he gets better and stays better for awhile,we are doing alright out here.
> I'm hoping to find a Bubbletop soon,ready for a change in rides.
> 
> ...


El co is doing good , Got some zs on the way :biggrin: . We are working on the bed right now getting ready for some Vegas action . Damm bubbletop . One day i will be like my big Cuzz :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Our newest Senator Angela Giron in the Trey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2010, 08:18 PM~18327090
> *El co is doing good , Got some zs on the way  :biggrin: . We are working on the bed right now getting ready for some Vegas action . Damm bubbletop . One day i will be like my big Cuzz :cheesy:
> *


Nice those Z's are growing on me a lil bit

The Bubble aint gonna be a Rag though I want a hardtop,hopefully a clean one comes my way soon :happysad: 

You'll be passing my ass up in no time if this damn economy don't get better soon.I am tired of working long hours for shit pay.But if I get to keep my toys then I guess it's worth it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:28 PM~18327237
> *Nice those Z's are growing on me a lil bit
> 
> The Bubble aint gonna be a Rag though I want a hardtop,hopefully a clean one comes my way soon :happysad:
> ...


Wifey ordered them for my Bday . hoping they will be here in mid sept > I have to say we are keeping busy working on the motorhomes . I am on the looks for something traditional just waiting on a new house so i can build it at home


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18327272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 06:32 PM~18326525
> *Well I have not even been close to being here as long as some of you to even guess what has,or is the Lowrider capital of Colorado.I do know Colorado Springs needs to step it up to even get mentioned compared to Pueblo or Denver.I have seen the Lifestyle in both places and just have to give a Big Ups to both.
> I hope someday Springs can take some motivation out of our asses and put it in the streets and shows where it belongs.You can't call yourself a Lowrider if you don't ride or show your shit.
> Some people talk so much about trailers ....but those trailers are crossing County lines and supporting others in the Lifestyle.
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Did Adan always have this Michael Jackson Mural on his Firewall?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Rich
http://tpzphotography.com/Cars/Sweet-Dream...970722098_guGUb


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 06:32 PM~18326525
> *Well I have not even been close to being here as long as some of you to even guess what has,or is the Lowrider capital of Colorado.I do know Colorado Springs needs to step it up to even get mentioned compared to Pueblo or Denver.I have seen the Lifestyle in both places and just have to give a Big Ups to both.
> I hope someday Springs can take some motivation out of our asses and put it in the streets and shows where it belongs.You can't call yourself a Lowrider if you don't ride or show your shit.
> Some people talk so much about trailers ....but those trailers are crossing County lines and supporting others in the Lifestyle.
> ...


deep real deep right on roy that shit was from the heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 16 2010, 09:11 PM~18327783
> *deep real deep right on roy that shit was from the heart. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie just had to be said,if we want cruising back we have to be motivated enough to make it happen.Some badass rides are in the Springs,problem is they never leave their garages let alone the city.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 16 2010, 09:29 PM~18328024
> *
> *


What up Big Fes :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 08:18 PM~18327887
> *Thanks homie just had to be said,if we want cruising back we have to be motivated enough to make it happen.Some badass rides are in the Springs,problem is they never leave their garages let alone the city.
> *


you are absolutely right.and trailer queens bro yes i can see trailer queens full undies and paint on far showings.and MR.CUTTY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER doing that.but i have seen cars on trailers from in town going to in town shows that dont belong on trailers.bro one of the coolest things i seen this year was HARD TIME CC pullin out there classic blazer.and at MEMORIES CC show wild cherry from JUST CASUAL CC AND CHRIS ABEYTA with doggin you.these cars were from the 80s and early 90s that can compete with todays cars!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up guyz how is every one


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 16 2010, 09:12 PM~18328605
> *wuz up guyz how is every one
> *


suup bigg dogg


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joel50_@Aug 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18326331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any one looking for a show for a good cause... this is the one to roll for.. we need to support the brothers from greeley ,..ill be rollin for this one


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking

2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the ladies rest rooms.

4. Walk up to an employee and tell her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in Housewares..... and watch what happened.

5. Go to the Service Desk and asked to put a bag of M&M's on layaway.

6. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

7.Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'd invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding department.

8.When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'

9.Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick you're nose.

10.While handling guns in the Sporting Goods department, ask the clerk if you know where the anti-depressants are.

11.Dart around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible theme.

12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.

13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'

14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'

15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!'


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:16 PM~18328651
> *suup bigg dogg
> *


nada homie just web surfing for jobs . and posted some stuff for sale on parts for sale. those guy show up yet for that t bucket


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:25 PM~18328783
> *THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
> 1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking
> 
> ...


tht is funny im gonna try that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18328819
> *nada homie just web surfing for jobs . and posted some stuff for sale on parts for sale. those guy show up yet for that t bucket
> *


yesir, they did and me and my son are partying!




























just joking, it was a old empty bottle on the shelf, but yes i did sell it... i got a offer for $8k for my 64 so might sell it and put all my chip together and get this vert ive been looking at


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 16 2010, 10:47 PM~18329095
> *yesir, they did and me and my son are partying!
> 
> 
> ...


lol that pic is sick i liked that lol that cool get it while you can i wouldif a vert is in ur sight that what needs to happen im out homie see ya tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 16 2010, 10:10 PM~18329351
> *lol that pic is sick i liked that lol that cool get it while you can i wouldif a vert is in ur sight that what needs to happen im out homie see ya tomorrow
> *


lol, ya i took that pic of my son last week in arizona at tony pantoyas house.. ya verts are where there at... see you tommorow dogg


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

lol, im not trying to make any kinda come back.. ive been in this game since 1986 and have built 19 cars and my cars and my work has been featured in alot of magazines. im not here argueing pueblo or denver or anywhere is the capitol.. i just thought it was a bold statement saying there town is beter than the next.. 

and as for you saying i faded out, lol,,,, ya i did... i have been building ratrods/choppers/lead sleds/etc.. ive had my own clubs before and help bring imperials to pueblo and was on the committee with beto.. so i have nuthin to prove anymore.. i had my own shops for many years and while alot of dudes are building there cars, i was burried in my shop building and creating many cars for customers

i have nuthing but love for pueblo and you are probably right, maybe it is the capitol of lowriding in colorado... but back in the day when i was more active in the scene denver was where it was at... macgyver

* :uh: Where did I say that homie? See everyone's got it twisted...I never said Pueblo was better than any other city.......I'm simply saying there are more lowriders and the movement is a lot stronger per capita than any other city in Colorado, That's it. Why does every one get all ass hurt? bwahahaha! There's a reason Pueblo took over the Denver LRM show  

So end of that sore subject.....

We will have details of the official Pre-show party for the Pueblo Show. Details to be posted soon. All clubs are invited including their sisters, female cousins, and female neighbors under 160lbs :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 AM~18330125
> *lol, im not trying to make any kinda come back.. ive been in this game since 1986 and have built 19 cars and my cars and my work has been featured in alot of magazines. im not here argueing pueblo or denver or anywhere is the capitol.. i just thought it was a bold statement saying there town is beter than the next..
> 
> and as for you saying i faded out, lol,,,, ya i did... i have been building ratrods/choppers/lead sleds/etc.. ive had my own clubs before and help bring imperials to pueblo and was on the committee with beto.. so i have nuthin to prove anymore.. i had my own shops for many years and while alot of dudes are building there cars, i was burried in my shop building and creating many cars for customers
> ...


You a fool for that one
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning CO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:36 PM~18326576
> *Toting a trailer aint cheap :happysad:
> *


I spent damn near 400.00 just to go to the Impalas show in Denver, and im not even bout to say how much I spent to trailer to the Super Show! :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 17 2010, 08:24 AM~18331106
> *I spent damn near 400.00 just to go to the Impalas show in Denver, and im not even bout to say how much I spent to trailer to the Super Show! :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup: I give the respect where its due. And i have been down to pueblo alot! And springs. Denver is more bout being on the street then the lowrider mag show at this point in time i believe, and supportin eachothers shows as much as possible. And like the homie john said Denver keeps 6th and feds packed! The "per capita" thing, i will give that to you pueblo, to be fair Denver has 20 times the population though...... and in the end Most of us are doing what we can to rep.

It is very debatable!! The statement aint needed though at this point in time, my .02

Respect to Everyone in Every *W*ithout gettin a Big Head!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 06:27 AM~18330587
> *You a fool for that one
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 hahahahahaha


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 16 2010, 12:46 PM~18323026
> *6 th and feds bangs just as hard as car shows on sundys.and thats every weekend we dont have to ask who wants to cruz there already out!from DENVER CC.ROLLERS ONLY CC.5150 CC.MEMORIES CC. JUST CASUALS CC.UCE CC.IMPALAS CC.CASUALS CC.DEVOTIONS CC.HARD TIMES CC MIDWEST CUSTOMS CC.OLD MEMORIES CC.LADYS CHOICES CC.CHERRY STYLE CC.MIDWEST RIDERS CC.SIK ILUTIONS CC.LUG N NUTS CC.PARK HILL CC.SHOW OFF CC. SHOW N LOW CC.CITY WIDE CC.and if i forgot any other car club i apologize.and not to mention we have a dedicated car club that comes from longmont 303s FINEST CC. and this is every weekend!we will start down loading pics every weekend.and we cant forget all the solo riders!and the best thing about all of this is every single club and solo rider gets along like 1 big family.no haten on anothers club or chapters!if you can claim that then you are the lowrider capital of colorado!you know me big john prez of DENVER CAR CLUB puttin in my 2 cents hate it or love it.and this is no disrespect on southern or northern colorado we go nothing but love for you guys!  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


 ..............IT'S JUST CASUAL.......................... 
:biggrin: ......EST. 1982.....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 17 2010, 10:26 AM~18332408
> *
> ..............IT'S JUST CASUAL..........................
> :biggrin: ......EST. 1982.....
> *



my bad JUST CASUAL CC hhmmmmmm ya much better. lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 10:51 AM~18332651
> *my bad JUST CASUAL CC hhmmmmmm ya much better. lol
> *


THANK U BIG SEXY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 16 2010, 08:41 PM~18328196
> *you are absolutely right.and trailer queens bro yes i can see trailer queens full undies and paint on far showings.and MR.CUTTY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER doing that.but i have seen cars on trailers from in town going to in town shows that dont belong on trailers.bro one of the coolest things i seen this year was HARD TIME CC pullin out there classic blazer.and at MEMORIES CC show wild cherry from JUST CASUAL CC AND CHRIS ABEYTA with doggin you.these cars were from the 80s and early 90s that can compete with todays cars!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 17 2010, 08:43 AM~18331641
> *:thumbsup:  I give the respect where its due. And i have been down to pueblo alot! And springs. Denver is more bout being on the street then the lowrider mag show at this point in time i believe, and supportin eachothers shows as much as possible. And like the homie john said Denver keeps 6th and feds packed! The "per capita" thing, i will give that to you pueblo, to be fair Denver has 20 times the population though...... and in the end Most of us are doing what we can to rep.
> 
> It is very debatable!! The statement aint needed though at this point in time, my .02
> ...


now i know why i let you use my dayton!lol we will catch you guys out on the bully twistin spokes and kickin it with all the cruzin folks!"per captita" lol :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 10:51 AM~18332651
> *my bad JUST CASUAL CC hhmmmmmm ya much better. lol
> *


what can i say i try! :naughty:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 11:00 AM~18332720
> *now i know why i let you use my dayton!lol we will catch you guys out on the bully twistin spokes and kickin it with all the cruzin folks!"per captita" lol :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT R DAYTONS ???? I ROLL TRU-RAYS :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 17 2010, 11:03 AM~18332740
> *WHAT R DAYTONS ???? I ROLL TRU-RAYS  :biggrin:
> *


what the what tru-rays need to see. 4 the 68? :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 11:09 AM~18332783
> *what the what tru-rays need to see. 4 the 68? :wow:
> *


CAN'T ROLL THEM I DONT DO 14'S...... :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 16 2010, 02:02 PM~18323790
> *6 Time Champs coming to Denver to kick some Bronco ass! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT PRE SEASON OR REGULAR


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18332810
> *CAN'T ROLL THEM I DONT DO 14'S...... :0
> *


il takey que mucho friend! :happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 11:15 AM~18332827
> *il takey que mucho friend! :happysad:
> *


 :nono: :naughty:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 17 2010, 11:16 AM~18332837
> *:nono:  :naughty:
> *


limp foker :biggrin:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

I MISS DRIVING MY CAR BUT THE DOCTORS TAKE MY LICS SO I HAVE TO PUT IT ON THE TRAILER. THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR I EVER PUT IT ON THE TRAILER AND IT KILLS ME BUT WHAT CAN I DO !!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 17 2010, 11:21 AM~18332874
> *I MISS DRIVING MY CAR BUT THE DOCTORS TAKE MY LICS SO I HAVE TO PUT IT ON THE TRAILER. THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR I EVER PUT IT ON THE TRAILER AND IT KILLS ME BUT WHAT CAN I DO !!
> *


il drive it! :biggrin: jk


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 11:19 AM~18332860
> *limp foker :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :rimshot:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

> il drive it! :biggrin: jk
> [/quot :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anybody know when the new rollin vid is comin out?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuttyro303_@Aug 17 2010, 11:21 AM~18332874
> *I MISS DRIVING MY CAR BUT THE DOCTORS TAKE MY LICS SO I HAVE TO PUT IT ON THE TRAILER. THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR I EVER PUT IT ON THE TRAILER AND IT KILLS ME BUT WHAT CAN I DO !!
> *


ill come gas hop that mutha if you need some to roll it .... :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good my co fam.. well im glad thats all over with cause i was going to have to say wheatr idge co was putting it down... hahah im just messing so whats up witha kick back in p town for the show a bbq or something so we all can get to know the difgferent clubs and kick it... 

and the girl under 160lbs is funny as a muthafuckr haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 17 2010, 01:29 AM~18330125
> *lol, im not trying to make any kinda come back.. ive been in this game since 1986 and have built 19 cars and my cars and my work has been featured in alot of magazines. im not here argueing pueblo or denver or anywhere is the capitol.. i just thought it was a bold statement saying there town is beter than the next..
> 
> and as for you saying i faded out, lol,,,, ya i did... i have been building ratrods/choppers/lead sleds/etc.. ive had my own clubs before and help bring imperials to pueblo and was on the committee with beto.. so i have nuthin to prove anymore.. i had my own shops for many years and while alot of dudes are building there cars, i was burried in my shop building and creating many cars for customers
> ...


:0  :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 17 2010, 12:12 PM~18332813
> *IS THAT PRE SEASON OR REGULAR
> *


Pre season in two weeks. The Steelers dont come back during regular season this year


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 17 2010, 01:15 PM~18333305
> *whats good my co fam.. well im glad thats all over with cause i was going to have to say  wheatr idge co was putting it down... hahah im just messing so whats up witha kick back in p town for the show a bbq or something so we all can get to know the difgferent clubs and kick it...
> 
> and the girl under 160lbs is funny as a muthafuckr  haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He's not bullshittin! BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia?!?

Looking forward to Pueblo!


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 16 2010, 01:33 PM~18323478
> *I wasn't trying to start shit or anything like that. I'm simply stating my opinion, and most people will agree. This is no dis respect to any city or car club. Every one is puyying in work and putting it down.....I feel Pueblo has more lowriders per capita than any other city in Colorado. I call it Lowrider capitol of Colorado....you call it what you want.
> 
> I've been in this life since the late 80's early 90's with no breaks and no time away. Been repping ROLLERZONLY since 1998 when me and a fellow bROther Jose brought RO to Colorado. I think I know what I'm talken 'bout....
> ...


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Aug 17 2010, 04:12 PM~18335425
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up mike... good seeing you and dom at the rollerz only benifit...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 12:00 PM~18332720
> *now i know why i let you use my dayton!lol we will catch you guys out on the bully twistin spokes and kickin it with all the cruzin folks!"per captita" lol :biggrin:
> *



* :uh: With your spelling, u should have been in school instead of out in the street lowriding since u were 2 years old. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 17 2010, 01:32 PM~18333480
> *He's not bullshittin! BWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 17 2010, 03:33 PM~18334564
> *Whats good familia?!?
> 
> Looking forward to Pueblo!
> *


U coming to La Junta right?? :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 17 2010, 05:34 PM~18336295
> * :uh:  With your spelling, u should have been in school instead of out in the street lowriding since u were 2 years old. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST WORRY ABOUT YOU BEING THE SHIT. AND MAKE SURE THERE'S A LOT OF TOILET PAPER. :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Rockies :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 08:50 PM~18338275
> *what up Rockies :wave:
> *


what up mr roy from springs. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18338335
> *what up mr roy from springs. :wave:
> *


What up homie how you been?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18338415
> *What up homie how you been?
> *


good bro just trippin on these guys.they should be comedians. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 10:03 PM~18338467
> *good bro just trippin on these guys.they should be comedians. :biggrin:
> *


lol
it's what makes lil fun :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18338511
> *lol
> it's what makes lil fun :biggrin:
> *


ya i can talk shit with the best :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hopefully my club will have 25 or30 members going to pueblo for the show :x:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 17 2010, 03:33 PM~18334564
> *Whats good familia?!?
> 
> Looking forward to Pueblo!
> *


my 78 caddy will be in pueblo looking forward to see all city wide


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anson72 tafoya78 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 12:00 PM~18332720
> *now i know why i let you use my dayton!lol we will catch you guys out on the bully twistin spokes and kickin it with all the cruzin folks!"per captita" lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: can i "borrow" all 4? :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 17 2010, 09:38 PM~18338902
> *:biggrin:  can i "borrow" all 4?  :cheesy:
> *


if you put new tires lol.uummmmm thats 5 of them sir :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 17 2010, 09:41 PM~18338934
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up theonenonly :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 10:40 PM~18338926
> *if you put new tires lol.uummmmm thats 5 of them sir :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :sprint: :h5: :x:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> anson72 tafoya78 :wave:
> [/quot  :h5:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18338002
> *JUST WORRY ABOUT YOU BEING THE SHIT. AND MAKE SURE THERE'S A LOT OF TOILET PAPER. :x:
> *


*Aww, I see you caught your spelling error.... :biggrin: *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

you caught me on the last one.so i thought i would be anal too just to see what its like.mmmmmm na not fo me brada mang :| :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 17 2010, 08:18 PM~18340365
> *Aww, I see you caught your spelling error....  :biggrin:
> *


what's up sean :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18337813
> *U coming to La Junta right?? :biggrin:
> *



What day is it again...I just want to be sure I get the time off from work.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Aug 17 2010, 10:24 PM~18338744
> *my 78 caddy will be in pueblo looking forward to see  all city wide
> *


:thumbsup: looking forward to meeting you bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 10:41 AM~18342423
> *What day is it again...I just want to be sure I get the time off from work.
> *


Oct 2nd


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!! :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 18 2010, 02:15 AM~18340793
> *what's up sean :wave:
> *


whats up Joe or should I say myself as off topic says because they think you and me are the same person


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 18 2010, 11:12 AM~18343205
> *whats up Joe or should I say myself as off topic says because they think you and me are the same person
> *


Kinda look the same with the beards and all
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:












J/k Chris


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh wait....Joe just has the untamed John Travolta look going on, huh

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 18 2010, 01:13 PM~18343630
> *Oh wait....Joe just has the untamed John Travolta look going on, huh
> 
> :0
> *


it's shagadelic :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the seat done it's pretty plain but thats kind of what I wanted, I'll keep it on there for a while and I can always change my mind it needs a little more work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2010, 02:50 PM~18344592
> *I got the seat done it's pretty plain but thats kind of what I wanted, I'll keep it on there for a while and I can always change my mind it needs a little more work
> 
> 
> ...


*SICK bRO!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Aug 18 2010, 03:15 AM~18340793
> *what's up sean :wave:
> *


*Nada bRO, what's good with you? Long time no talk to Carnal.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 18 2010, 09:18 AM~18341808
> *
> *


*What's the word on the hotel info?*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What up Sean and Big John?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 18 2010, 04:14 PM~18345797
> *What up Sean and Big John?
> *


what up homie
:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2010, 01:25 PM~18344349
> *it's shagadelic :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18342741
> *Oct 2nd
> *



I will be there with balls on


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18346524
> *I will be there with balls on
> *


 :ugh: 
:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 06:45 PM~18346524
> *I will be there with balls on
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  whutz good ceez!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18345666
> *What's the word on the hotel info?
> *



I HAVE TO MEET HIM FRIDAY AT ONE OCLOCK


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorADO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 05:45 PM~18346524
> *I will be there with balls on
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18346915
> *:wow:  :biggrin:   whutz good ceez!!!
> *



Chillen and workin.....hows the new yobby yob primo?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 06:45 PM~18346524
> *I will be there with balls on
> *



:happysad: :wow: :rimshot: :ugh:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg,* Chapo*


Que paso guey!!!! :biggrin: 

Hit me up 2morrow on that stuff we're sendin


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2010, 02:50 PM~18344592
> *I got the seat done it's pretty plain but thats kind of what I wanted, I'll keep it on there for a while and I can always change my mind it needs a little more work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18345666
> *What's the word on the hotel info?
> *


X76.........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 18 2010, 05:14 PM~18345797
> *What up Sean and Big John?
> *


*Nada, just been working.....trying to save enough money to buy a candy bar. What's good with you?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:17 PM~18349493
> *X76.........
> *


*What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *bighomie68

What's good? Got some TP I can borROw?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18349716
> *What's good my bROtha fROm anotha motha!
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND DRINKING SOME CO*RO*NAS AND U.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:50 PM~18349729
> *JUST CHILLIN AND DRINKING SOME CORONAS AND U.....
> *


*Chillen at the hotel in Sacramento. I'll be in Burque all week next week, so hit me up for sure Carnal.*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 10:49 PM~18349727
> *AllHustle NoLove, bighomie68
> 
> What's good? Got some TP I can borROw?
> *


no but i have some 320 sandpaper :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 18 2010, 11:53 PM~18349754
> *no but i have some 320 sandpaper  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18349780
> *BWAHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 PM~18349744
> *Chillen at the hotel in Sacramento. I'll be in Burque all week next week, so hit me up for sure Carnal.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 11:47 PM~18349704
> *Nada, just been working.....trying to save enough money to buy a candy bar. What's good with you?
> *


shit foo you ballin with them rides :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the second one looks better


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 18 2010, 11:57 AM~18345648
> *Nada bRO, what's good with you? Long time no talk to Carnal.
> *


not much bro just chillin yeah its been a grip :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:17 AM~18350179
> *What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Larry :thumbsup:

Some embroidery would set that fucker off


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:17 AM~18350179
> *What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.
> 
> 
> ...



Likin the velvet...either way looks sick tho...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2010, 01:17 AM~18350179
> *What seat do you guys like better the top one is all square with no designs anywhere and is all vynl. the bottom one has like a pleted in the insert but the insert is crush velvet.
> 
> 
> ...


number 2, looks sick!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the input fellas


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18347846
> *Chillen and workin.....hows the new yobby yob primo?
> *


t
da yob is cool... im working right now jus chillen on LIL so go figure!!! are u back in denver yet?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 19 2010, 05:24 PM~18355347
> *t
> da yob is cool... im working right now jus chillen on LIL so go figure!!! are u back in denver yet?
> *



Im back for now but supposed to be leaving out of town again next week. Im the next generation globe trotter baby boy!! :biggrin: 

We gotta do lunch tho primo... Any luck on the Regal?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies 
Dodgers and Rockies on tonight :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One day


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 09:26 PM~18356791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCK! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 19 2010, 08:28 PM~18356806
> *HOLY FUCK! :wow:
> *


Beautiful huh?


:yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18356813
> *Beautiful huh?
> :yes:
> *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18356791
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JULY 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
________________________________
Cosmetic Dentistry
Cosmetic Dentist


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omar32733_@Aug 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18356951
> *THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JULY 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
> ________________________________
> Cosmetic Dentistry
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18357081
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 19 2010, 12:35 AM~18349982
> *shit foo you ballin with them rides :biggrin:
> *


*bROke as a joke Big L Dawg.......*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2nd one looks better too L Dawg..*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18356791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's too much IMO...kinda of over did it in the same area..*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 19 2010, 10:59 PM~18358336
> *2nd one looks better too L Dawg..
> *


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JUly 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
______________________________________
Cosmetic Dentistry
Cosmetic Dentist


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omar32733_@Aug 20 2010, 12:22 AM~18359284
> *THERES A CHAPTER OF UCE CC OUT THERE, ANDI KNOW THERE IS OTHERS CLUBS,! ALSO JUly 8TH IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DENVER! PRETTY GOOD SHOW!
> ______________________________________
> Cosmetic Dentistry
> ...


Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 19 2010, 06:09 PM~18355745
> *Im back for now but supposed to be leaving out of town again next week. Im the next generation globe trotter baby boy!! :biggrin:
> 
> We gotta do lunch tho primo... Any luck on the Regal?
> *


definitely... regal is still here!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping big in all the videos so you already know. Delano Majestics had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 20 2010, 12:31 AM~18359342
> *definitely... regal is still here!!!
> *


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Big shout out to all the 719 riders and to all my fellow GOODTIMERS out there. Keep smashen and looking forward.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Aug 12 2010, 07:35 AM | | Post #1822 

MACGYVER

Posts: 3,248
Joined: Oct 2009
From: colorado springs, colorado




QUOTE(ROLLERZ_47 @ Aug 11 2010, 07:05 PM) 
TTT 


suuo tone loc... Those are earned not given away :twak: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check out my kids power wheels truck I built a full frame underneath it and added some rubber wheels and I put a 24 volt motor with a chain and sprocket and 2 12 volt batteries.I did this to pull the pedal car for the parades because last time the 4 wheeler died and it bummed us out. Also she can play more with this because it's electric so it's quiet and she can cruise the neighborhood.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2010, 01:22 PM~18362922
> *check out my kids power wheels truck I built a full frame underneath it and added some rubber wheels and I put a 24 volt motor with a chain and sprocket and 2 12 volt batteries.I did this to pull the pedal car for the parades because last time the 4 wheeler died and it bummed us out. Also she can play more with this because it's electric so it's quiet and she can cruise the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Aug 20 2010, 08:11 PM~18365875
> *:wave:
> *


What up Dub J :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut co anybody have a shortblock 350 that is in working condition for sale hit me up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was supposed to post up the rest of my pic's from last weekends show in the Springs but haven't so here they are I just hope I don't post the same ones. and Larry I like the second pic with the velvet on it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 AM~18362461
> *Aug 12 2010, 07:35 AM    |  | Post #1822
> 
> MACGYVER
> ...


cipi,if you have something to say call me


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pix Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I took Larry's regal and I took this in Pueblo and liked them so thought I would post them up also I just hope I didn't already


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 20 2010, 10:05 PM~18366881
> *Nice pix Chris :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 20 2010, 11:00 PM~18366863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I really like this pic


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2010, 11:30 PM~18367234
> *I really like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Larry but I like the pic of your car that I took from the back end in Pueblo that morning


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18365890
> *What up Dub J :wave:
> *


JUST JUMP ON FOR A MIN AND SEE WHAT UP FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 20 2010, 10:43 PM~18366743
> *I was supposed to post up the rest of my pic's from last weekends show in the Springs but haven't so here they are I just hope I don't post the same ones. and Larry I like the second pic with the velvet on it
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

Nice pics!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 20 2010, 12:32 AM~18359347
> *Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping  big in all the videos so you already know.  Delano Majestics  had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


alwayz on point!!! cant wait for this one or the next one!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2010, 01:20 PM~18369758
> *alwayz on point!!! cant wait for this one or the next one!!!
> *



Is the next one with the Denver show?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigCeez,* MOSTHATED CC, fesboogie*

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2010, 01:20 PM~18369758
> *alwayz on point!!! cant wait for this one or the next one!!!
> *


that trailer of the vid was hot :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 01:27 PM~18369791
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigCeez, MOSTHATED CC, fesboogie
> 
> ...


What up big C?How you doing Fes?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 01:29 PM~18369809
> *What up big C?How you doing Fes?
> *



Working Primo...how have you been? Hows the familia doing homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 01:31 PM~18369819
> *Working Primo...how have you been? Hows the familia doing homie?
> *


Same here bro just working and working on both my rides here and there. The fam is doing good bro.. Hows the wife and kids on your end?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18369833
> *Same here bro just working and working on both my rides here and there. The fam is doing good bro.. Hows the wife and kids on your end?
> *



Doing good primo....kids started school this week. Im just trying to find time to put back into my ride...You going to Pueblo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 01:26 PM~18369784
> *Is the next one with the Denver show?
> *


yeah vol. 20


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2010, 02:40 PM~18370122
> *yeah vol. 20
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here you go Roy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-PDX-4-100-Class...=Car_Amplifiers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18370490
> *Here you go Roy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-PDX-4-100-Class...=Car_Amplifiers
> *


I wish I could afford that right now to match the other one.
That's pretty cheap :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:05 PM~18370505
> *I wish I could afford that right now to match the other one.
> That's pretty cheap :happysad:
> *


Hell ya, and free shipping.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nah Nah Nah Make dat 2* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Big Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chico's bad ass Deuce












He is selling Anthony's old 58 HT also FYI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody rollin tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice pic's Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BigCeez, *RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719*


Whats good CO ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Chrisladen just trying to keep up with you homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 05:33 PM~18370672
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BigCeez, RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719
> Whats good CO ?
> *


BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up larry, ceez & roy!!! shit im jus over hear w/ Ty molding his a-arms, hot as hell!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:35 PM~18370694
> *BEER! :biggrin:
> *



Im in...Javi just canceled our NM trip... :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2010, 04:37 PM~18370708
> *Whutz up larry, ceez & roy!!! shit im jus over hear w/ Ty molding his a-arms, hot as hell!!!
> *


 Only guy I know to get a mural done on lay-a-way :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18370713
> *Im in...Javi just canceled our NM trip...  :uh:
> *


Come on over after work. Strikeforce is on tonite on showtime. :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 21 2010, 04:37 PM~18370708
> *Whutz up larry, ceez & roy!!! shit im jus over hear w/ Ty molding his a-arms, hot as hell!!!
> *



Did you just call Ty hot?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MAN LOOKING AT THESE DONE UP IMPALAS HAS ME EXCITED ON TAKING MINE FOR PAINT ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 04:40 PM~18370737
> *Did you just call Ty hot?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:39 PM~18370729
> *Come on over after work. Strikeforce is on tonite on showtime. :0
> *



Wifey made plans to go out with her friends so I am stuck at the crib with the rug ratz....Plus, The Hills Have Thighs is on Cinemax tonight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18370728
> *Only guy I know to get a mural done on lay-a-way :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin: if u guys are cruising let me know!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18370740
> *MAN LOOKING AT THESE DONE UP IMPALAS HAS ME EXCITED ON TAKING MINE FOR PAINT ON FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


Nice...can't wait to see it done




I may be coming out with something fresh this upcoming year also
:yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 05:41 PM~18370746
> *Wifey made plans to go out with her friends so I am stuck at the crib with the rug ratz....Plus, The Hills Have Thighs is on Cinemax tonight
> *


I can't wait to get 3-d tv and watch some skinamax. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18370753
> *I can't wait to get 3-d tv and watch some skinamax. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

YOU HAVE SOMETHING FRESH EVERY YEARS THIS IS JUST THE CAR YOUVE KEPT THE LONGEST SINCE IVE KNOWN YOU


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18370753
> *I can't wait to get 3-d tv and watch some skinamax. :biggrin:
> *



Its great....money shots are scary though :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18370753
> *I can't wait to get 3-d tv and watch some skinamax. :biggrin:
> *


do you have to have a special tv for that ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:42 PM~18370750
> *Nice...can't wait to see it done
> I may be coming out with something fresh this upcoming year also
> :yes:
> *


  hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18370757
> *YOU HAVE SOMETHING FRESH EVERY YEARS THIS IS JUST THE CAR YOUVE KEPT THE LONGEST SINCE IVE KNOWN YOU
> *


Yeah in Oct it will be 2 years :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:42 PM~18370750
> *Nice...can't wait to see it done
> I may be coming out with something fresh this upcoming year also
> :yes:
> *



In time for Pueblo ? :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18370764
> *do you have to have a special tv for that ?
> *


I think so, and a special emitter box and glasses.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 04:45 PM~18370774
> *In time for Pueblo ? :dunno:
> *


No 
I wish but nah
Next season


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:44 PM~18370768
> *  hno:
> *


see chuck its almost pointless to help roy fix his shit because its like youre doing it for the next owner. Roy should take us out for prime rib with all the money hes made off of our services


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18370777
> *I think so, and a special emitter box and glasses.
> *



You can use the tissue box out of your Impala


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18370780
> *No
> I wish but nah
> Next season
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18370777
> *I think so, and a special emitter box and glasses.
> *


so youd be wearing them funny ass glasses rubbing one out huh?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 05:46 PM~18370783
> *You can use the tissue box out of your Impala
> *


I don't have one.

I have some old t- shirts. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18370794
> *so youd be wearing them funny ass glasses rubbing one out huh?
> *



Now THAT was a horrible mental picture....thanks Ivan!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:48 PM~18370797
> *I don't have one.
> 
> I have some old t- shirts. :happysad:
> *


you mean your lucky sock that you dont wash


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18370782
> *see chuck its almost pointless to help roy fix his shit because its like youre doing it for the next owner. Roy should take us out for prime rib with all the money hes made off of our services
> *


  
It's not a done deal yet and if it is I wont have Chuck do anymore work once I find out fucker....but come on down I'll treat to prime rib


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 04:48 PM~18370801
> *Now THAT was a horrible mental picture....thanks Ivan!
> *


ive been out in the sun and drinking a few beers today.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:47 PM~18370794
> *so youd be wearing them funny ass glasses rubbing one out huh?
> *


I might freak out the first time the chicks tities come through the tv. I will have to run out and get a fleshlight. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18370804
> *
> It's not a done deal yet and if it is I wont have Chuck do anymore work once I find out fucker....but come on down I'll treat to prime rib
> *



Is that an open invitation?!?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18370804
> *
> It's not a done deal yet and if it is I wont have Chuck do anymore work once I find out fucker....but come on down I'll treat to prime rib
> *


ill have to hold you to it my sister moved to colorado springs last month so ill be down maybe more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18370814
> *ive been out in the sun and drinking a few beers today.
> *


So that's what you think of huh?
remind me that you need to stay indoors and sober when you come down :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:46 PM~18370782
> *see chuck its almost pointless to help roy fix his shit because its like youre doing it for the next owner. Roy should take us out for prime rib with all the money hes made off of our services
> *


I am use to it, everytime i do a nice ass stereo, they sell it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18370814
> *ive been out in the sun and drinking a few beers today.
> *



Haha...Hows the Imp coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18370815
> *I might freak out the first time the chicks tities come through the tv. I will have to run out and get a fleshlight. :biggrin:
> *


LOL


That's funny shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18370803
> *you mean your lucky sock that you dont wash
> *


The sock is a good idea, thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:51 PM~18370822
> *So that's what you think of huh?
> remind me that you need to stay indoors and sober when you come down :happysad:
> *


you drink all the damn beer before i can get drunk then repeat the same shit over and over like you an old man or somethin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man Imma have to enjoy the rag this last few weeks of good weather before it's gone.
I hope I am making the right decision and don't kick myself in the ass for it later :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:54 PM~18370850
> *Man Imma have to enjoy the rag this last few weeks of good weather before it's gone.
> I hope I am making the right decision and don't kick myself in the ass for it later :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18370843
> *you drink all the damn beer before i can get drunk then repeat the same shit over and over like you an old man or somethin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:52 PM~18370843
> *you drink all the damn beer before i can get drunk then repeat the same shit over and over like you an old man or somethin
> *


I am getting old :happysad: 
I passed out after 10 beers last night before I got drunk...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18370850
> *Man Imma have to enjoy the rag this last few weeks of good weather before it's gone.
> I hope I am making the right decision and don't kick myself in the ass for it later :happysad:
> *


Fill us in on the details.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know Roy i wouldnt do it you always wanted a rag . you are learning the car now that youve had it . its just lacking more of your style to be completely happy. if you get another car youre starting all over again and learning about that car again . im glad that i know everything about my cars since ive worked on them myself


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:56 PM~18370869
> *I dont know Roy i wouldnt do it you always wanted a rag . you are learning the car now that youve had it . its just lacking more of your style to be completely happy. if you get another car youre starting all over again and learning about that car again . im glad that i know everything about my cars since ive worked on them myself
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 04:56 PM~18370869
> *I dont know Roy i wouldnt do it you always wanted a rag . you are learning the car now that youve had it . its just lacking more of your style to be completely happy. if you get another car youre starting all over again and learning about that car again . im glad that i know everything about my cars since ive worked on them myself
> *



Good point


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:56 PM~18370863
> *Fill us in on the details.
> *


well there are a few but I'll PM you a link of the ride
I don't want everybody knowing what's coming out yet :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:59 PM~18370891
> *well there are a few but I'll PM you a link of the ride
> I don't want everybody knowing what's coming out yet :happysad:
> *


I just want to know what i will be putting a stereo in. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 05:01 PM~18370898
> *I just want to know what i will be putting a stereo in. :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

go custom and put an 8 track in and a cb radio with like 6 antennaes on the car


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18370891
> *well there are a few but I'll PM you a link of the ride
> I don't want everybody knowing what's coming out yet :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Why is it everytime i drive my car everybody wants me to hop the damn thing. Like there going to give me any money when the fucker breaks. :uh: 

I had alot of people ask to sit in the car while i hit the switches or take them for a ride. But some fucker actually asked to drive my car today. :uh: ........I told him my wife takes her clothes off and fucks me and she doesn't get to drive it. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 05:05 PM~18370930
> *Why is it everytime i drive my car everybody wants me to hop the damn thing. Like there going to give me any money when the fucker breaks. :uh:
> 
> I had alot of people ask to sit in the car while i hit the switches or take them for a ride. But some fucker actually asked to drive my car today. :uh: ........I told him my wife takes her clothes off and fucks me and she doesn't get to drive it. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 05:05 PM~18370930
> *Why is it everytime i drive my car everybody wants me to hop the damn thing. Like there going to give me any money when the fucker breaks. :uh:
> 
> I had alot of people ask to sit in the car while i hit the switches or take them for a ride. But some fucker actually asked to drive my car today. :uh: ........I told him my wife takes her clothes off and fucks me and she doesn't get to drive it. :uh:
> *


in pueblo for the show this dude wanted me to hop it everytime i passed him they dont realize sometimes it just fucks you up trying to cruise. or you break your shit for nothing


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:07 PM~18370939
> *in pueblo for the show this dude wanted me to hop it everytime i passed him they dont realize sometimes it just fucks you up trying to cruise. or you break your shit for nothing
> *


 i remember back in the day getting so much pussy becuz of my switched up car i even had a few girls topless in that bitch while i cruised around. what a car with switches will do to some girls.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 05:05 PM~18370930
> *Why is it everytime i drive my car everybody wants me to hop the damn thing. Like there going to give me any money when the fucker breaks. :uh:
> 
> I had alot of people ask to sit in the car while i hit the switches or take them for a ride. But some fucker actually asked to drive my car today. :uh: ........I told him my wife takes her clothes off and fucks me and she doesn't get to drive it. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 06:09 PM~18370951
> *i remember back in the day getting so much pussy becuz of my switched up car i even had a few girls topless in that bitch while i cruised around. what a car with switches will do to some girls.
> *


I would hit the switches for the bitches, but not for the dudes. I gota draw the line somewhere. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I still get asked to hit the switches :uh: 







So I put the top down :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 06:11 PM~18370975
> *I still get asked to hit the switches :uh:
> So I put the top down :dunno:
> *


REAL TALK! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...I kinda miss my Cutty now...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:11 PM~18370975
> *I still get asked to hit the switches :uh:
> So I put the top down :dunno:
> *



Thats Gangster :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:11 PM~18370975
> *I still get asked to hit the switches :uh:
> So I put the top down :dunno:
> *


DO THEY SAY THATS A NICE 64 HIT THE SWITCHES MAKE IT HOP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 05:13 PM~18370989
> *DO THEY SAY THATS A NICE 64 HIT THE SWITCHES MAKE IT HOP
> *


Yeah they do all the time I hate that shit


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 21 2010, 06:13 PM~18370989
> *DO THEY SAY THATS A NICE 64 HIT THE SWITCHES MAKE IT HOP
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Imma have to cruise tonight :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18370753
> *I can't wait to get 3-d tv and watch some skinamax. :biggrin:
> *


put the info in your computer to burn movies and you can watch real porn even tho I never came across a 3-d porn only 3-d regular movies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Aug 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18371638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told my lady we need a car like that so when the kids need a ride some where we can take them and not hear there bullshit :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18371730
> *I told my lady we need a car like that so when the kids need a ride some where we can take them and not hear there bullshit :happysad:
> *


lol


That's a bad ass ride


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:11 PM~18370969
> *I would hit the switches for the bitches, but not for the dudes. I gota draw the line somewhere. :dunno:
> *


yeah thats the way I was back in the day unless it was kids asking me to hop because you got to love the kids and also you never know when your going to run into the mom if shes single


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18371771
> *lol
> That's a bad ass ride
> *


hell yeah that a bad ride I like them sence the first time I seen one. what kind of car is it do you know? 

oh yeah also Roy be carefull becaus I'm going to catch up to you in post I'm getting closer :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 07:49 PM~18371779
> *yeah thats the way I was back in the day unless it was kids asking me to hop because you got to love the kids and also you never know when your going to run into the mom if shes single
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 07:50 PM~18371785
> *hell yeah that a bad ride I like them sence the first time I seen one. what kind of car is it do you know?
> 
> oh yeah also Roy be carefull becaus I'm going to catch up to you in post I'm getting closer :happysad:
> *


I'm unsure of the kind of car it is but other makes came out with that seat it's called a rumble seat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well Imma start drinking since nobody wants to cruise....maybe we can hit the park tomorrow and have a lil potluck thing


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 06:54 PM~18371799
> *I'm unsure of the kind of car it is but other makes came out with that seat it's called a rumble seat
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:54 PM~18371799
> *I'm unsure of the kind of car it is but other makes came out with that seat it's called a rumble seat
> *


What up Big Larry.....don't the Tovars have one with that seat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 01:37 PM~18369846
> *Doing good primo....kids started school this week. Im just trying to find time to put back into my ride...You going to Pueblo?
> *


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 07:55 PM~18371805
> *What up Big Larry.....don't the Tovars have one with that seat?
> *


The candy red one??I'm not sure if it did have a rumble seat now that you asked


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I think it does


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah it does have one


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18371823
> *yeah it does have one
> 
> 
> ...


damn I almost had to go change my boxers when I seen that sexy bitch :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 08:04 PM~18371843
> *damn I almost had to go change my boxers when I seen that sexy bitch :cheesy:
> *


Thats a very rare car I believe it's one of two in the united states


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18371846
> *Thats a very rare car I believe it's one of two in the united states
> *


That's what Beto was saying
One Sexy Bish
:yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18371846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn I didn't know that :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So does anybody know if I can use chrome that has like 10 years of wear before engraving or does it need to be fresh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...y_interior.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18371874
> *So does anybody know if I can use chrome that has like 10 years of wear before engraving or does it need to be fresh?
> *


if your getting parts engraved it doesn't matter if it's old chrome or new chrome.The chrome will need to be stripped off anyhow then it will recieve a repolish I believe then engraved then plated.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 08:15 PM~18371888
> *if your getting parts engraved it doesn't matter if it's old chrome or new chrome.The chrome will need to be stripped off anyhow then it will recieve a repolish I believe then engraved then plated.
> *


cool




I was thinking damn to get new just to get it redone again would be Sean budget expensive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 07:41 PM~18371736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of like them 70 verts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 08:30 PM~18371967
> *I kind of like them 70 verts
> *


Me too.....use to have a 70 Caprice in Az,power everything.It was clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:59 PM~18371823
> *yeah it does have one
> 
> 
> ...


Only car I've seen to this day that looks bad ass on 14's........Maybe because the wheels are higher than the rockers,or simply how bad ass the ride is :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody wanna hit the Park tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Memorial,City Park....6th and Feds....hmmmm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18372620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta come out harder than this if it's a ht :happysad: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn you fuckers are quiet



4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: plague, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, Chapo


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAVENT BEEN ONLINE FOR AWILE WHAT UP, JUST LOOKIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 21 2010, 10:35 PM~18372751
> *HAVENT BEEN ONLINE FOR AWILE WHAT UP, JUST LOOKIN
> *


What up dog how's everthing in Utah?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Justwanted to ask....but when doesthe drivein close in P-town?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18372450
> *Memorial,City Park....6th and Feds....hmmmm
> *



Let me know if you come up, I will cruise with ya!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 10:49 PM~18372827
> *Let me know if you come up, I will cruise with ya!
> *


I appreciate that Ceasar


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 10:49 PM~18372827
> *Let me know if you come up, I will cruise with ya!
> *


any pics of your ride or did you post them already??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 10:49 PM~18372826
> *Justwanted to ask....but when doesthe drivein close in P-town?
> *


MOST HATED went and we all had fun :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 10:52 PM~18372845
> *MOST HATED went and we all had fun :biggrin:
> *


bastard.....you shoulda called :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 11:06 PM~18372945
> *bastard.....you shoulda called :happysad:
> *


sorry  I'd like to go back though :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 09:49 PM~18372826
> *Justwanted to ask....but when doesthe drivein close in P-town?
> *


I don't know but when you find out let me know if yous are going even tho we would be in the van but would still like to party with you guys because we been going to the drive-in almost every weekend. the van is good with the back hatch open and the seats layed down like a bed just kicking it and drinking and well you know :420: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 11:08 PM~18372965
> *I don't know but when you find out let me know if yous are going even tho we would be in the van but would still like to party with you guys because we been going to the drive-in almost every weekend. the van is good with the back hatch open and the seats layed down like a bed just kicking it and drinking and well you know  :420:  :biggrin:
> *


gente con dinero :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 10:51 PM~18372843
> *any pics of your ride or did you post them already??
> *



I would be riding shotgun in this...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 11:15 PM~18373023
> *I would be riding shotgun in this...
> 
> 
> ...


   I was just askin because I never seen what you got rid of the cutty for


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 11:19 PM~18373040
> *   I was just askin because I never seen what you got rid of the cutty for
> *



66 Impala









Sanding her down


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373109
> *nice ride
> *



I knew you would like it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Strippin her down


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Color im thinking about painting the car


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

...and im done...good night familia


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 11:54 PM~18373237
> *...and im done...good night familia
> *


Good luck with the car bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 08:45 PM~18372436
> *Anybody wanna hit the Park tomorrow?
> *


Shit let's hit the park what time?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 22 2010, 11:17 AM~18375391
> *Shit let's hit the park what time?
> *


x2 hit me up when u head out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got in from cruising for a few,seen Big Tommy strollin the 4 downtown


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Aug 21 2010, 10:15 PM~18373023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good choice in color homie I like it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus' got in from cruising too, went to da park and it was fun!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wit up LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2010, 05:51 PM~18377638
> *Jus' got in from cruising too, went to da park and it was fun!!!
> *


went back out & jus got back again... seen adan in his minivan w/ a city wide shirt hanging in the side window... :wow: :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18378880
> *went back out & jus got back again... seen adan in his minivan w/ a city wide shirt hanging in the side window... :wow:  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 22 2010, 01:37 PM~18376210
> *didn't you have this one up for sale a while back?
> good choice in color homie I like it
> *


Nah, thats the homie Ansons car. My G body was red


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18378880
> *went back out & jus got back again... seen adan in his minivan w/ a city wide shirt hanging in the side window... :wow:  :0
> *



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 22 2010, 09:13 PM~18379127
> *Pics or it didnt happen
> *


reel tok :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, painloc21

What up Wedo?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:35 PM~18370692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who does this belong too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT CO


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18378880
> *went back out & jus got back again... seen adan in his minivan w/ a city wide shirt hanging in the side window... :wow:  :0
> *


 :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 22 2010, 09:13 PM~18379127
> *Pics or it didnt happen
> *


he sped off like a bad out of hell when we pointed at da shirt, even if i wanted to take a pic i aint chasing no one down!!! but i know you know whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 23 2010, 08:54 AM~18382175
> *:drama:
> *


definitely not drama... but u seen it too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 07:57 AM~18382184
> *he sped off like a bad out of hell when we pointed at da shirt, even if i wanted to take a pic i aint chasing no one down!!! but i know you know whutz up!!! :biggrin:
> *


i tried to get a pic also but he drives that minivan faster than its designed to be driven :around:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 23 2010, 09:03 AM~18382666
> *
> *


did you get your plaque last night?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 10:36 AM~18382935
> *did you get your plaque last night?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 10:35 AM~18382932
> *i tried to get a pic also but he drives that minivan faster than its designed to be driven :around:
> *


 :biggrin: congrats on the new member!!! u guys building an army over there, can't wait to see the club at full force!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Aug 23 2010, 10:48 AM~18383041
> *:yes:
> *


congrats anson


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 21 2010, 04:31 PM~18370663
> *nice pic's ROy
> *


X76


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 21 2010, 04:35 PM~18370692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVENT SEEN A PIC OF THAT CAR SINCE IT LEFT ALBUQUERQUE....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigcadi, fesboogie :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 23 2010, 01:05 PM~18384160
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigcadi, fesboogie :wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!! heard u aint hopping anymore??? :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 08:57 AM~18382184
> *he sped off like a bad out of hell when we pointed at da shirt, even if i wanted to take a pic i aint chasing no one down!!! but i know you know whutz up!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18384595
> *whutz good buma!!! heard u aint hopping anymore??? :0
> *



:0 hno: :run: 


Buma...did you get my text


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 11:46 AM~18384011
> *:biggrin: congrats on the new member!!! u guys building an army over there, can't wait to see the club at full force!!!
> *


thanks Fessor...unfortunately we had to let a few not so serious members go but gained one.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 02:16 PM~18385245
> *thanks Fessor...unfortunately we had to let a few not so serious members go but gained one.
> *


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Aug 23 2010, 02:20 PM~18385293
> *:wow:
> *


que estas haciendo wey?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CITYWIDE WILL BE HAVING A FUNDRAISER CAR WASH SUNDAY AUGUST 29th IN THE BEAN BANDIT PARKING LOT AT 320 N. CIRCLE DR FROM 8-4

OUR MEMBER CJ KISER'S SON DONAVAN HAD TO HAVE SOME MEDICAL PROCEDURES DONE TO BOTH OF HIS EYES ON THE 18th OF AUGUST AND WE WOULD LIKE TO HELP HIS FAMILY OUT. ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO HELP WITH THE MEDICAL EXPENSES AND COMPENSATING FOR TIME TAKEN OFF OF WORK ETC...

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE...SUPPORT IS DEFINATELY APPRECIATED


THANK YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 03:16 PM~18385245
> *thanks Fessor...unfortunately we had to let a few not so serious members go but gained one.
> *


shit happens... gotta keep it movin' though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 02:24 PM~18385330
> *que estas haciendo wey?
> *


aqui chingandole al travajo como cityworkers i tu way :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 03:38 PM~18385425
> *CITYWIDE WILL BE HAVING A FUNDRAISER CAR WASH SUNDAY AUGUST 29th IN THE BEAN BANDIT PARKING LOT AT 320 N. CIRCLE DR FROM 8-4
> 
> OUR MEMBER CJ KISER'S SON DONAVAN HAD TO HAVE SOME MEDICAL PROCEDURES DONE TO BOTH OF HIS EYES ON THE 18th OF AUGUST AND WE WOULD LIKE TO HELP HIS FAMILY OUT. ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO HELP WITH THE MEDICAL EXPENSES AND COMPENSATING FOR TIME TAKEN OFF OF WORK ETC...
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18385732
> *shit happens... gotta keep it movin' though!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 23 2010, 06:15 PM~18386790
> *X2
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 03:38 PM~18385425
> *CITYWIDE WILL BE HAVING A FUNDRAISER CAR WASH SUNDAY AUGUST 29th IN THE BEAN BANDIT PARKING LOT AT 320 N. CIRCLE DR FROM 8-4
> 
> OUR MEMBER CJ KISER'S SON DONAVAN HAD TO HAVE SOME MEDICAL PROCEDURES DONE TO BOTH OF HIS EYES ON THE 18th OF AUGUST AND WE WOULD LIKE TO HELP HIS FAMILY OUT. ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO HELP WITH THE MEDICAL EXPENSES AND COMPENSATING FOR TIME TAKEN OFF OF WORK ETC...
> ...


i'm down to support whatever I can :thumbsup:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

what up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Play Times Over :wave:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 23 2010, 06:08 PM~18387324
> *What up Play Times Over :wave:
> *


Chilln chilln homie u keepn my rag clean :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18379110
> *Nah, thats the homie Ansons car. My G body was red
> 
> 
> ...


cool. I never seen that red G-Body but it looks nice


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

the per 'capita' on 6th was bang in this weekend. lol :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

you done eating mike


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo+Aug 22 2010, 11:17 AM~18375391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Aug 23 2010, 08:43 PM~18388468
> *cool. I never seen that red G-Body but it looks nice
> *


Thanks primo


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 23 2010, 09:43 PM~18389151
> *the per 'capita' on 6th was bang in this weekend. lol :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Got this jersey online, size says 58 (4XL) but its bootleg and doesn't fit like my other 58's I got. *It fits smaller*. It's nice, everything is stitched but just don't fit like I like them to.

Asking $40 shipped just to get some of my money back.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

*JUST IN TIME FOR THE SEASON!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18389390
> *Thanks for the invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


where you been papo???


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 23 2010, 11:31 PM~18390327
> *what up?
> *


what up Chris?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2010, 10:52 PM~18390458
> *what up Chris?
> *


sorry Larry...got called out for work and just now got back. how are things down your way?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 11:21 PM~18390248
> *where you been papo???
> *


Aqui!!!! Workin on busted ass cars :biggrin: 

Don't 4get I'm still down 2 cruise the rest of the season


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *raiderhater719*


What up Homie!!!!! Did you find some batts??? My bad bro...shits been kinda nuts these past few weeks.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats anson!your rollin with some good people!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 24 2010, 07:55 AM~18391848
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, raiderhater719
> What up Homie!!!!! Did you find some batts??? My bad bro...shits been kinda nuts these past few weeks.
> *


What's up izzy yea thanks bro if u need help working on your car hit me up I am always down to work on some cars


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18392670
> *What's up izzy yea thanks bro if u need help working on your car hit me up I am always down to work on some cars
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Aug 23 2010, 12:50 PM~18384038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies!   

Wut up CO!?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 24 2010, 03:01 AM~18391177
> *sorry Larry...got called out for work and just now got back. how are things down your way?
> *


going good and I see it's going good for you because if you have work then its good :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 23 2010, 12:55 PM~18384595
> *whutz good buma!!! heard u aint hopping anymore??? :0
> *


:0 some body is telling storys..... im gettn the monte ready for p-town for the show hop :biggrin:  just waitn on andy he's buildn my new dump(super duty) and some chrome :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18384748
> *:0  hno:  :run:
> Buma...did you get my text
> *


i called him he said this week for the black ones :x: as soon as i hear anything i will let you no :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 24 2010, 11:10 AM~18393025
> *i called him he said this week for the black ones  :x:  as soon as i hear anything i will let you no :biggrin:
> *


  

Thanks homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 24 2010, 07:54 AM~18391843
> *Aqui!!!! Workin on busted ass cars :biggrin:
> 
> Don't 4get I'm still down 2 cruise the rest of the season
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado.. i got word on a bbq in p town the sat before the show nothing else matters and east side low ride ... i hope i spelled them right are hosting to bring the clubs together that weekend ill get the flyer soon and post more info as i get it!!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Aug 24 2010, 08:52 PM~18398491
> *whats good colorado.. i got word on a bbq in p town the sat before the show nothing else matters and east side low ride ... i hope i spelled them right are hosting to bring the clubs together that weekend ill get the flyer soon and post more info as i get it!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


wish I could be there homie but give me till next year and I'll be there rep'ing to the fullest for Colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 AM~18392988
> *going good and I see it's going good for you because if you have work then its good :biggrin:
> *


truth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got all the info for Sunday Chris?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 23 2010, 09:43 PM~18389151
> *the per 'capita' on 6th was bang in this weekend. lol :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


* :uh: Hooked on phonics :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 24 2010, 09:20 PM~18398841
> * :uh: Hooked on phonics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: hooked on anal :roflmao: :roflmao: was it that funny :dunno: professor noLOVE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18398841
> * :uh: Hooked on phonics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Sean?Where is the preparty for Pueblo show gonna be at????


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:









ALMOST READY... LIL B'3 TAYLOR TOT STROLLER JUST GOT ALL THE CHROME BACK.....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE A HOSE FOR SALE NEED ONE THAT GOES FROM THE REAR CYLINDER TO THE DUMP BY THIS WEEKEND THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up LIL Fam!!!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2010, 07:44 AM~18401161
> *ANYBODY HAVE A HOSE FOR SALE NEED ONE THAT GOES FROM THE REAR CYLINDER TO THE DUMP BY THIS WEEKEND THANKS EVERYBODY
> *


come see me


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 24 2010, 09:43 PM~18399069
> *:uh: hooked on anal  :roflmao:  :roflmao: was it that funny :dunno: professor noLOVE :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 AM~18393009
> *:0  some body is telling storys..... im gettn the monte ready for p-town  for the show hop  :biggrin:   just waitn on andy he's buildn my new dump(super duty) and some chrome :cheesy:
> *


    good to hear!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Page 2? Fuc$ :machinegun: :twak:  :angry: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :buttkick: :barf: hno: :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so is it no free bands with the entry of your car to the Pueblo show??


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 07:13 PM~18406843
> *so is it no free bands with the entry of your car to the Pueblo show??
> *


i was told you only get 2 free band but thats just word of mouth not for sure :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Aug 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18407023
> *i was told you only get 2 free band but thats just word of mouth not for sure :dunno:
> *


I hope so I think they have to at least give 2. I know for the people who entered last year they got the flyer in the mail and the 3 band part on it is crossed out.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

all done


















I wish


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:35 PM~18407043
> *I hope so I think they have to at least give 2. I know for the people who entered last year they got the flyer in the mail and the 3 band part on it is crossed out.
> *


I got 2 free bands with my entry last year, I think it is going to be the same. It was like that in denver. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 25 2010, 10:53 PM~18408407
> *I got 2 free bands with my entry last year, I think it is going to be the same. It was like that in denver. :dunno:
> *


I got 3 bands in Denver and I got 3 bands in burque for entering my pedal car


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 21 2010, 04:40 PM~18370737
> *Did you just call Ty hot?
> 
> 
> ...


wow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Aug 25 2010, 11:28 PM~18408685
> *wow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good papa?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*


Que paso hermano!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18408414
> *I got 3 bands in Denver and I got 3 bands in burque for entering my pedal car
> *


x2 on the denver show!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wud up Fes?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry is that your 59'?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18403604
> *     good to hear!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: how is your ride commin along....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 11:16 AM~18411644
> *Larry is that your 59'?
> *


yeah right I wish bro


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:29 AM~18412157
> *yeah right I wish bro
> *


I really thought it was you car too. Kinda looks like you and Sant in the back.
:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 26 2010, 08:07 AM~18410310
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> Que paso hermano!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Whats good primo...how have you been?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 04:19 PM~18413840
> *I really thought it was you car too.  Kinda looks like you and Sant in the back.
> :roflmao:
> *


I haven't kicked it with Sant in a long time


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2010, 08:00 PM~18416243
> *I haven't kicked it with Sant in a long time
> *


I kno me too bro. Poor guy is on lock down 24/7 :no:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18416770
> *I kno me too bro.  Poor guy is on lock down 24/7 :no:
> *


yup and he works 2 jobs


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 26 2010, 05:20 PM~18414323
> *Whats good primo...how have you been?
> *



Been alright Homie!! How about you?? Howz da Fam??


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 26 2010, 09:31 PM~18417141
> *yup and he works 2 jobs
> *


After working P/T at UPS that long I'd give up. That's too long to work and not get on full time. But that's just me.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 25 2010, 07:44 AM~18401161
> *ANYBODY HAVE A HOSE FOR SALE NEED ONE THAT GOES FROM THE REAR CYLINDER TO THE DUMP BY THIS WEEKEND THANKS EVERYBODY
> *


I got a brand new one in stock 20 dollars. Hit me up if interested. 719-671-8975 Joe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 26 2010, 11:16 PM~18417604
> *Been alright Homie!! How about you?? Howz da Fam??
> *



Fams been good. Oldest son burnt his hand on Tuesday making cup of noodles and now has to see a specialist since his burn was so severe. My youngest was in the ER on Monday for a partially collapsed lung and viral pneumonia. So its been a busy week but it could always be worse.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 11:48 PM~18417855
> *After working P/T at UPS that long I'd give up.  That's too long to work and not get on full time.  But that's just me.
> *


ain't nobody gonna quit a fulltime job in this day and age so I believe he has a long wait.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 27 2010, 07:06 AM~18419230
> *Fams been good. Oldest son burnt his hand on Tuesday making cup of noodles and now has to see a specialist since his burn was so severe. My youngest was in the ER on Monday for a partially collapsed lung and viral pneumonia. So its been a busy week but it could always be worse.
> 
> *


hey ceez sorry to hear that homie.hope the lil guys are going to be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18420401
> *ain't nobody gonna quit a fulltime job in this day and age so I believe he has a long wait.
> *


True Dat!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*www.lowriderexperience.net*</span></a>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Aug 27 2010, 11:26 AM~18420496
> *hey ceez sorry to hear that homie.hope the lil guys are going to be ok. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Sean, whats up with the pre-party :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 27 2010, 01:17 PM~18421257
> *Thanks brother
> *


I hope the kids get better bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422173
> *I hope the kids get better bro
> *



Thanks papa...hows life in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18422945
> *Thanks papa...hows life in your neck of the woods?
> *


Life is good, could be better but could be worse


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

WELL MY 64 IS NOW IN PUEBLO FOR AWHILE. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:50 PM~18424359
> *WELL MY 64 IS NOW IN PUEBLO FOR AWHILE. :biggrin:
> *


will it be at the Pueblo show??are you going??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:50 PM~18424359
> *WELL MY 64 IS NOW IN PUEBLO FOR AWHILE. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 08:51 PM~18424366
> *will it be at the Pueblo show??are you going??
> *


NO IT WONT BE AT THE SHOW BUT I WILL BE THERE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18424382
> *NO IT WONT BE AT THE SHOW BUT I WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: come party with us bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422173
> *I hope the kids get better bro
> *


X2 to the fullest always hard to see the lil ones in pain


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18424388
> *:thumbsup: come party with us bRO
> *


I PLAN ON IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:56 PM~18424396
> *I PLAN ON IT
> *


 :biggrin: 


What up Ivan :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:56 PM~18424396
> *I PLAN ON IT
> *


That sounds good ivan, we could take your truck 4 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 08:58 PM~18424402
> *:biggrin:
> What up Ivan :wave:
> *


hello mr roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18424467
> *That sounds good ivan, we could take your truck 4 wheelin :biggrin:
> *


lets go race those 50s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18424571
> *hello mr roy
> *


Not much homie suppose to go out but deccided to stay in,how you been?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i took the 64 to Denver and Cippie picked it up from me drove back home took the boy out for practice on the dirt bike and now leaving saturday for the championships five hours away


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 09:24 PM~18424594
> *i took the 64 to Denver and Cippie picked it up from me drove back home took the boy out for practice on the dirt bike and now leaving saturday for the championships five hours away
> *


Good luck to your son doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18424601
> *Good luck to your son doggie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo



What up City Wide and TBA :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18424576
> *lets go race those 50s
> *


My bike is long gone but sean still has his fast ass bike, tell him to take it for you could ride it the day of set up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18424382
> *NO IT WONT BE AT THE SHOW BUT I WILL BE THERE
> *


Coo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 09:58 PM~18424777
> *Coo
> *


What up Larry, how the hell you been dog?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:11 PM~18424870
> *What up Larry, how the hell you been dog?
> *


I'm doing good Roy. Whats good with you??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18424903
> *I'm doing good Roy. Whats good with you??
> *


Trying to find a new yob homie,I gotta get paid and get into that big league with the rest of you ballers
:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:18 PM~18424919
> *Trying to find a new yob homie,I gotta get paid and get into that big league with the rest of you ballers
> :yes:
> *


I heard that bro about trying to make a dollar it seems like a guy can't get ahead


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:22 PM~18424942
> *I heard that bro about trying to make a dollar it seems like a guy can't get ahead
> *


And these fucking companies know it
I am making half of what I was 2 years ago and these MF'ers acting like this is the yob of a lifetime
I work 60+ hours a week and still come home short  

But I'm living and keeping chit :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18424964
> *And these fucking companies know it
> I am making half of what I was 2 years ago and these MF'ers acting like this is the yob of a lifetime
> I work 60+ hours a week and still come home short
> ...


Like I said it could be worse.I want to get my ride out and cruise in P town or something before it starts getting cold.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *impala63*, LUV4LACS, RAG3ROY

Wud up JR??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need one of these sitting next to my impala :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18424993
> *I need one of these sitting next to my impala :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it could be worse...just got in from watching the Skysox Fireworks
Makes me appreciate where I am compared to where I was 10 years ago


And Jes you need one of those 59 Elco's :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:36 PM~18425041
> *Yeah it could be worse...just got in from watching the Skysox Fireworks
> Makes me appreciate where I am compared to where I was 10 years ago
> And Jes you need one of those 59 Elco's :yes:
> *


might have to kick the regal to the curb and find one :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18424964
> *And these fucking companies know it
> I am making half of what I was 2 years ago and these MF'ers acting like this is the yob of a lifetime
> I work 60+ hours a week and still come home short
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:39 PM~18425063
> *might have to kick the regal to the curb and find one :biggrin:
> *


You better while they are still at a reasonable rate....Mofo's are sleeping on the 59 Elco's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:45 PM~18425096
> *You better while they are still at a reasonable rate....Mofo's are sleeping on the 59 Elco's
> *


Yeah your right you can get a decent one for like 8,500 and thats not bad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:45 PM~18425099
> *Yeah your right you can get a decent one for like 8,500 and thats not bad
> *


Not bad at all and after this recession fools are gonna wish they held on to shit,. because the 50 year mark is closing soon on all the X frame Impys and Chevy's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I am getting a lil tired of all the cruising and figure maybe it's time to go full show....with cruising of course but I think it's time to get a turntable soon :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:49 PM~18425127
> *Not bad at all and after this recession fools are gonna wish they held on to shit,. because the 50 year mark is closing soon on all the X frame Impys and Chevy's
> *


My ride is over 50 yrs old :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:54 PM~18425162
> *I am getting a lil tired of all the cruising and figure maybe it's time to go full show....with cruising of course but I think it's time to get a turntable soon :yes:
> *


What sux where I live is there is no cruising I can go mob LJ in about 15 Minutes and see everything and nobody out  I would just hate to have a full show car that I never enjoyed I mean you only live once


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18425178
> *What sux where I live is there is no cruising I can go mob LJ in about 15 Minutes and see everything and nobody out  I would just hate to have a full show car that I never enjoyed I mean you only live once
> *


Exactly but just imagine Cherry 64'ing your next show car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 10:58 PM~18425201
> *Exactly but just imagine Cherry 64'ing your next show car
> *


my pockets aren't that deep


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up Larry and Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much wedo just shootin the shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:00 PM~18425219
> *my pockets aren't that deep
> *


They would be with resources....which we seriously lack in Colorado.....I mean,if we had a chrome shop down the street .......how many undercarriage cars do you think would be out there?
And I aint talking about Denver Bumper cause those fuckers are slow as hell and charge El Paso Electroplating charges


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18425249
> *Not much wedo just shootin the shit :biggrin:
> *



Cool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 27 2010, 11:01 PM~18425241
> *What up Larry and Roy?
> *


Not alot Huero how you,yours and the Bomba doing?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:04 PM~18425269
> *They would be with resources....which we seriously lack in Colorado.....I mean,if we had a chrome shop down the street .......how many undercarriage cars do you think would be out there?
> And I aint talking about Denver Bumper cause those fuckers are slow as hell and charge El Paso Electroplating charges
> *



Yeah i jst got a quote from the they want $1500 for my bumpers, 4 bumper guards and my grill :wow: I was not sure if that was high or not but its more then i got right now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:04 PM~18425269
> *They would be with resources....which we seriously lack in Colorado.....I mean,if we had a chrome shop down the street .......how many undercarriage cars do you think would be out there?
> And I aint talking about Denver Bumper cause those fuckers are slow as hell and charge El Paso Electroplating charges
> *


yeah it's hard to get quality work done like this my inspiration


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:05 PM~18425281
> *Not alot Huero how you,yours and the Bomba doing?
> *



Its going OK. My Uncle whos teaching me how to paint is in the hospital with kidney stones so the painting has come to a screetching halt. But i wired up the bomba by myself and amazingly enough everything worksjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 27 2010, 11:10 PM~18425327
> *Its going OK. My Uncle whos teaching me how to paint is in the hospital with kidney stones so the painting has come to a screetching halt. But i wired up the bomba by myself and amazingly enough everything worksjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')  :0
> *


trial and error bro thats how it's done :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My new favorite jam


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:11 PM~18425339
> *trial and error bro thats how it's done :biggrin:
> *



Yeah alot of trial and error. I spent 2 weeks just reading electrical books. It helps to know what a circuit is and how it works. Once i did that everything else went rather smoothly. I just took so long cause i wanted to make sure it all looked good and was sodderd correctly.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm putting the pressure on myself to put a ride together so clean your head will spin because I need to and want to for my club.. No one has told me so I"m making it a must myself.Maybe thats why I've been stressing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, joel50, orangecrush719, painloc21, *wannabelowrider*

What up Jam master J or should I say locoregal :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been jaming this alot lately too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18425291
> *yeah it's hard to get quality work done like this my inspiration
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


truely inspirational


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18425419
> *:wow:
> truely inspirational
> *


That interior is bad as fuck


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:19 PM~18425430
> *That interior is bad as fuck
> *



X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18425402
> *I'm putting the pressure on myself to put a ride together so clean your head will spin because I need to and want to for my club.. No one has told me so I"m making it a must myself.Maybe thats why I've been stressing :biggrin:
> *


Damn if you are stressing I know that 9 is gonna be a Legend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to sell my d's so I can get some of these for my 59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:20 PM~18425438
> *Damn if you are stressing I know that 9 is gonna be a Legend
> *


I hope bro but we'll have to wait and see unless I get burned out with it but if I sell it'll be to restore a 56-57 tri five but I'm thinking of just keeping the 9


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:20 PM~18425438
> *Damn if you are stressing I know that 9 is gonna be a Legend
> *



Hell yeah. You guys build some of the highest quality rides out there!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Serious?
Is that the company that use to be Zenith?


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:21 PM~18425443
> *I'm trying to sell my d's so I can get some of these for my 59
> 
> 
> ...



Im getting a set of those exact same rims from them for the Plymouth. Those bitches are bad! I was going to get some D's just like that but it aint in the budget right now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:24 PM~18425455
> *Serious?
> Is that the company that use to be Zenith?
> *


Naw they china's :biggrin: But I keep em clean :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: wannabelowrider, MOSTHATED CC, painloc21, *plague*

bRO whats up?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:17 PM~18425408
> *6 Members: MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, joel50, orangecrush719, painloc21, wannabelowrider
> 
> What up Jam master J or should I say locoregal :biggrin:
> *


Not much Larry I was just skimming through.

What's good in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 27 2010, 11:30 PM~18425508
> *Not much Larry I was just skimming through.
> 
> What's good in your neck of the woods?
> *


You know how weeeeee do it :biggrin: na just about to get off of work and I might go pick me up a beer real quick thats all and you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:28 PM~18425493
> *Naw they china's :biggrin: But I keep em clean :cheesy:
> *


You better not put Chinas on an Impala :thump:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 10:31 PM~18425512
> *You know how weeeeee do it :biggrin: na just about to get off of work and I might go pick me up a beer real quick thats all and you?
> *


Just chilling before I hit the sack. Bout time you get off them graves.

Shit I had me a few Ronas last night. Them thangs tasted good too :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2010, 11:30 PM~18424993
> *I need one of these sitting next to my impala :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My friend is selling his in florida. Big block car with factory a/c. $8000 :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 27 2010, 08:06 AM~18419230
> *Fams been good. Oldest son burnt his hand on Tuesday making cup of noodles and now has to see a specialist since his burn was so severe. My youngest was in the ER on Monday for a partially collapsed lung and viral pneumonia. So its been a busy week but it could always be worse.
> 
> *



Damn Bro!!! Sorry to hear that and I hope da little ones get better real soon Homie!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 09:33 PM~18424661
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo
> What up City Wide and TBA :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 27 2010, 11:39 PM~18425575
> *You better not put Chinas on an Impala :thump:
> *


I bet more than half the badass impala's you love are rolling C's :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 27 2010, 11:44 PM~18425617
> *My friend is selling his in florida. Big block car with factory a/c. $8000  :wow:
> *


Too far for me


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 27 2010, 11:25 PM~18425463
> *Im getting a set of those exact same rims from them for the Plymouth. Those bitches are bad! I was going to get some D's just like that but it aint in the budget right now.
> *


I got some brand new all chrome cross lace daytons for sale if u know any one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 28 2010, 10:45 AM~18427329
> *I got some brand new all chrome cross lace daytons for sale if u know any one
> *


How mush


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2010, 10:49 AM~18427348
> *How mush
> *


1300 obo


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under <span style=\'color:blue\'>Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Official Pueblo Pre-Show party will be held at a new sports bar opening on the North Side. Details coming soon.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 28 2010, 01:41 PM~18428122
> *ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites
> ...


*If any other clubs are interested in staying at the same hotel at our discounted rate, feel free to le me know so I can get the block increased. This is a newer hotel which will be nice for the whole family.*


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I need 1 driver's side (white) adapter ASAP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 28 2010, 01:43 PM~18428133
> *Official Pueblo Pre-Show party will be held at a new sports bar opening on the North Side. Details coming soon.
> *


I heard about this place whats the name of it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a plate a friend of mine collected


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ODB Entertainment and Lowrider Magazine-
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SANCTION SHOW!

Sept. 19, 2010 
PUEBLO, COLORADO
COLORADO STATE FAIRGROUNDS
1215 North Platteville
PUEBLO, CO

MOVE IN SATURDAY:
9AM-5PM

MOVE IN SUNDAY:
6AM-9AM
___________________
*DEADLINE OF PRE REGISTRATION SEPTEMBER 10, 2010*
FOR MORE INFO CALL ODB:
719-406-7838
___________________
PRE REGISTRATION FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE:
www.odbentertainment.com
or
www.lowriderexperience.net


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 28 2010, 03:49 PM~18428997
> *ODB Entertainment and Lowrider Magazine-
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SANCTION SHOW!
> 
> ...


ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 28 2010, 11:45 AM~18427329
> *I got some brand new all chrome cross lace daytons for sale if u know any one
> *


13's or 14's?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18427296
> *Too far for me
> *


I will go get it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 28 2010, 06:49 PM~18429562
> *I will go get it for you. :biggrin:
> *


free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18429957
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18429985
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18430000
> *WHATS UP ROy
> *


Just hyped up about CJ's benefit tomorrow.....you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18430080
> *Just hyped up about CJ's benefit tomorrow.....you?
> *



JUST BEIN BORED ON LIL


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

My latest build. Customer was very happy with finished product!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Aug 28 2010, 05:48 PM~18429556
> *13's or 14's?
> *


13's


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 28 2010, 07:51 PM~18430080
> *Just hyped up about CJ's benefit tomorrow.....you?
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WAKE UP COLOO*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 06:28 AM~18431979
> *WAKE UP COLOO
> *


 :boink: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Time to shampoo the carpet :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Aug 28 2010, 09:31 PM~18430324
> *My latest build. Customer was very happy with finished product!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 29 2010, 07:32 AM~18431988
> *:boink:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP WRINKS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote GET SOME PICS TODAY BRO


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> > :wave: :wave: :wave:
> > [/quote GET SOME PICS TODAY BRO
> 
> 
> BUDDY!!!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

:wave: what up co


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 06:36 AM~18432001
> *WHATS UP WRINKS
> *


CHILLIN BRO WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN BRO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good benefit today City Wide good job reppin for your car club and the community. I hope all is well for CJ and his family. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MOST HATED* out for a cruise


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Who's truck is that :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 02:42 PM~18433881
> *MOST HATED out for a cruise
> 
> 
> ...



i bet you didnt leave that top up all day larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 03:10 PM~18433997
> *i bet you didnt leave that top up all day larry
> *


no I didn't but it was hot I should of left it up, I have some other cool pics I"ll post when I get home I just had an emergency then I had to get to work.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18433980
> *Who's truck is that :wow:
> *


It belongs to our club brother Victor out of Manzy  I got a fly ass pic of it I'll post later :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the invite to your benifit City Wide


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18435144
> *Thanks for the invite to your benifit City Wide
> *


wish I could of hit that but work doesn't permit me to do alot of things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 06:37 PM~18435250
> *wish I could of hit that but work doesn't permit me to do alot of things
> *


I hear ya dog




There was some nice rides there though :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most Hated looking Good as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on Roy, I'm also glad the City Wide benefit went good because it was for a good cause


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 07:12 PM~18435468
> *Right on Roy, I'm also glad the City Wide benefit went good because it was for a good cause
> *


It was homie,couldn't be for a more humble guy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2010, 07:42 PM~18435698
> *It was homie,couldn't be for a more humble guy
> *


what happened to felix??I haven't seen or heard from him on LIL in a long time?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18435698
> *It was homie,couldn't be for a more humble guy
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 07:44 PM~18435736
> *what happened to felix??I haven't seen or heard from him on LIL in a long time?
> *


I dunno dog
seen him at Autozone a few weeks ago for the first time in awhile then that was it,kinda miss the homie,hopefully all is well with him.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18435874
> *I dunno dog
> seen him at Autozone a few weeks ago for the first time in awhile then that was it,kinda miss the homie,hopefully all is well with him.
> *



*FELIX WHO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

pics coming soon if pos laptop lets me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ooooops!!!!


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to thank every one who came out today to support the city wide family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

for you guys that don't go into offtopic I thought this was funny


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18436379
> *What up coloRadO!
> *



hello


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If u guys are talking about Felix torres that fool is garbage! He is the one that I paid 13000 dollars formy car the same I had to rewire the hydraulics, and my car is sitting in the garage with a blown motor with around 150 miles on the rebuild and u ask why did I pay that much? Well I was on the middle of Iraq and he was bullshitting my wife. He said he wad sick and two of his cousins are in our club and they told me all that was a bullshit story. I also heard that he just finished the police academy. But shit happens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know homeboys last name but that sux


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18436455
> *hello
> *



What up buddy!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18436523
> *I don't know homeboys last name but that sux
> *


Yea I still have the invoice of where he was gonna paint it orange and all chrome undies speaker wall in the back seat murals on the fire wall and the rims and some other small stuff but that was before I knew shit about lowriders now I do most of my own shit or the homies from my club help


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:03 PM~18436557
> *Yea I still have the invoice of where he was gonna paint it orange and all chrome undies speaker wall in the back seat murals on the fire wall and the rims and some other small stuff but that was before I knew shit about lowriders now I do most of my own shit or the homies from my club help
> *


did you get any chrome undies out of it??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:03 PM~18436562
> *did you get any chrome undies out of it??
> *


no just a 81 Monte with a reenforced frame mostly chrome engine ( which was just a cover up cuz the engine was ducked) 2 pump setup 10 batt street charger which didn't work and fucked interior then he blamed on some guy named pro that took over his shop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:07 PM~18436603
> *no just a 81 Monte with a reenforced frame mostly chrome engine ( which was just a cover up cuz the engine was ducked) 2 pump setup 10 batt street charger which didn't work and  fucked interior then he blamed on some guy named pro that took over his shop
> *


Damnnnn 13gs :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:09 PM~18436615
> *Damnnnn 13gs :angry:
> *


I know this was before I knew about LILi would have just bought a car of here for that much. But now it feels s little better I get to get more personal with my car and do the rest by myself. :buttkick: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

wuttup CO, few weeks away til the show!! PRESTIGIOUS FEW CC will be there repping NM


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18436546
> *What up buddy!
> *



how is the car comin along


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Aug 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18436688
> *wuttup CO, few weeks away til the show!!  PRESTIGIOUS FEW CC will be there repping NM
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18436709
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:20 PM~18436700
> *how is the car comin along
> *



Good! Its comming along real nice!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under <span style=\'color:blue\'>Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*anybody can book under FAMILY TIES if you want the discount!!! all clubs are welcome*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 29 2010, 09:22 PM~18436721
> *Good! Its comming along real nice!
> *



thats good to hear bROtha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18436740
> *ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18436740
> *ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites
> ...


wheres the party gonna be fri, and sat night?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18436495
> *If u guys are talking about Felix torres that fool is garbage! He is the one that I paid 13000 dollars formy car the same I had to rewire the hydraulics, and my car is sitting in the garage with a blown motor with around 150 miles on the rebuild and u ask why did I pay that much? Well I was on the middle of Iraq and he was bullshitting my wife. He said he wad sick and two of his cousins are in our club and they told me all that was a bullshit story. I also heard that he just finished the police academy. But shit happens.
> *



i havent seen or heard of him in quite awhile


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Aug 29 2010, 09:32 PM~18436827
> *wheres the party gonna be fri, and sat night?
> *



sat night ! details will be posted soon


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18436840
> *i havent seen or heard of him in quite awhile
> *


My wife seen him at walmart on powers on Friday but I ain't got no beef u live and learn I wouldn't shake his hand or invite him to my home for supper


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:44 PM~18436963
> *My wife seen him at walmart on powers on Friday but I ain't got no beef u live and learn I wouldn't shake his hand or invite him to my home for supper
> *



either way it sounds like it was a shitty deal all the way aROund


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18436981
> *either way it sounds like it was a shitty deal all the way aROund
> *


Can't be shitty from my side it was simple I pay him he builds a car. He couldn't do it so he tried to have pro do it pro couldn't so they sold his shop to some guy from the military and told him to fix he couldn't so I took the loss and Now I am fixing it myself. Too easy. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18437022
> *Can't be shitty from my side it was simple I pay him he builds a car. He couldn't do it so he tried to have pro do it pro couldn't so they sold his shop to some guy from the military and told him to fix he couldn't so I took the loss and Now I am fixing it myself. Too easy.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:31 PM~18436817
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:51 PM~18437037
> *
> *


Hows your 65 coming??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18437063
> *Hows your 65 coming??
> *


its supposed to be ready for paint this week but who knows! ill have A 65 done by next summer :x: :x:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18437084
> *its supposed to be ready for paint this week but who knows! ill have A 65 done by next summer  :x:  :x:
> *


you have a hard top too huh?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18437096
> *you have a hard top too huh?
> *



yup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18437102
> *yup
> *


thats coo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:57 PM~18437111
> *thats coo
> *



it sucks not havin anything to cruise, but i do enjoy the bike though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18437174
> *it sucks not havin anything to cruise, but i do enjoy the bike though
> *


yeah It does thats why I bought the regal but it needs work too and I miss my bike I'll have my other one done one of these days


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18436924
> *sat night ! details will be posted soon
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY
wut up mr Roy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Aug 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18436495
> *If u guys are talking about Felix torres that fool is garbage! He is the one that I paid 13000 dollars formy car the same I had to rewire the hydraulics, and my car is sitting in the garage with a blown motor with around 150 miles on the rebuild and u ask why did I pay that much? Well I was on the middle of Iraq and he was bullshitting my wife. He said he wad sick and two of his cousins are in our club and they told me all that was a bullshit story. I also heard that he just finished the police academy. But shit happens.
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 29 2010, 07:52 PM~18436444
> *for you guys that don't go into offtopic I thought this was funny
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT I LIKE IT :wow: SOUND BETTER THAN ALL THE WEAK MUSIC OUT NOW


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Citywide Family would like to thank everyone that came out to have their car washed or donate at our benefit yesterday. The support we got was awesome and i know our family and most of all CJ and his family truly appreciated the help.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! haven't been on in a minute!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Aug 30 2010, 05:50 AM~18439009
> *Citywide Family would like to thank everyone that came out to have their car washed or donate at our benefit yesterday. The support we got was awesome and i know our family and most of all CJ and his family truly appreciated the help.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 29 2010, 09:29 PM~18436796
> *thats good to hear bROtha
> *



I broke out my new paint paint guns today and mixed me up a batch of primer and sprayed for the first time. I did two fenders, the hood and a spalsh guard. Im pretty happy with the results. Im going to wet sand tonight and spray the parts tomorrow.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18444701
> *I broke out my new paint paint guns today and mixed me up a batch of primer and sprayed for the first time. I did two fenders, the hood and a spalsh guard. Im pretty happy with the results. Im going to wet sand tonight and spray the parts tomorrow.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Aug 30 2010, 07:00 PM~18444614
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up wrinkles did you get your car fixed


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18444775
> *:wow:
> *



im tellin you homie aint nothin stoppin me from finishing this bomba. If i have to ill figure out how to do everything myself. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 30 2010, 07:20 PM~18444815
> *im tellin you homie aint nothin stoppin me from finishing this bomba. If i have to ill figure out how to do everything myself. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


You don't have nothin else to do :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy. Dom won the championships bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2010, 07:35 PM~18444955
> *Roy. Dom won the championships bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 PM~18444826
> *You don't have nothin else to do :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told you i work. Im a booking agent


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 30 2010, 07:45 PM~18445064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i told you i work. Im a booking agent
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 30 2010, 07:20 PM~18444815
> *im tellin you homie aint nothin stoppin me from finishing this bomba. If i have to ill figure out how to do everything myself. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Your drive is inspirational Huero :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 30 2010, 07:50 PM~18445126
> *
> *


Post some pics gottie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2010, 07:35 PM~18444955
> *Roy. Dom won the championships bro
> *


Congrats!!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn Roy you got luck when that 63 came with tuned port this wiring and all the shit you need costs a grip. im gonna do it im about ready to throw the carburetor across the street


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*CLICK ON ME *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Aug 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18445320
> *Damn Roy you got luck when that 63 came with tuned port this wiring and all the shit you need costs a grip. im gonna do it im about ready to throw the carburetor across the street
> *


Yeah I hear they get pricey but well worth it.You couldn't even imagine all the PM's I've gotten from guys just asking about linkages,wiring,and chit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*CLICK ON ME*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

nice to hit up the benefit then get some Park time and Cruizin in :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Ceez
We just trying to get it back here .I have a feeling Pueblo is gonna be the shit.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18445154
> *Your drive is inspirational Huero :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ROy! Its something i actually have Swiph to thank for. That whole situation gave me a burning drive to finish this one by the deadline given and to not be afraid to learn to do things for myself.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 30 2010, 09:03 PM~18445929
> *Thanks ROy! Its something i actually have Swiph to thank for. That whole situation gave me a burning drive to finish this one by the deadline given and to not be afraid to learn to do things for myself.
> *


That's cool homie,always a possitive in a Negative


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18445438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WELL, WELL, WELL....LOOKS LIKE THEM GOODTIMERS RELOADING IN THE ROCKIES.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18445624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD.....*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:26 PM~18445536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THOSE CARS ARE NICE ROY TELL YOUR BOY I GOT A SET OF MOULDINGS ALL READY MADE PLUS THE OTHER ONES HE NEEDS 425 SHIPPED :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 30 2010, 09:31 PM~18446246
> *WELL, WELL, WELL....LOOKS LIKE THEM GOODTIMERS RELOADING IN THE ROCKIES.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2010, 09:36 PM~18446308
> *ALL THOSE CARS ARE NICE ROY TELL YOUR BOY I GOT A SET OF MOULDINGS ALL READY MADE PLUS THE OTHER ONES HE NEEDS 425 SHIPPED :cheesy:
> *


I told him a few times Phillipa , I don't think he wants em :dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 08:39 PM~18446337
> *I told him a few times Phillipa , I don't think he wants em :dunno:
> *


I KNOW MAYBE HE CHANGED HIS MINE I REMEMBER A WHILE BACK HE DID AND I LOST HIS NUMBER SO I JUST FIGURED I WOULD TROW IT OUT THERE CAUSE I HAD A EXTRA SET, THE CAR LOOKS NICE EITHER WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2010, 09:42 PM~18446381
> *I KNOW MAYBE HE CHANGED HIS MINE I REMEMBER A WHILE BACK HE DID AND I LOST HIS NUMBER SO I JUST FIGURED I  WOULD TROW IT OUT THERE CAUSE I HAD A EXTRA SET, THE CAR LOOKS NICE EITHER WAY :thumbsup:
> *


I'll ask him again


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:38 PM~18445648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEE.................GT!!!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 08:42 PM~18446393
> *I'll ask him again
> *


WELL, IF HE DONT WANT THEM I GOT 2 LACS THAT CAN USE THEM ANYONE OUT THERE LOOKIN FOR A COUPE 90D


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2010, 09:46 PM~18446434
> *WELL, IF HE DONT WANT THEM I GOT 2 LACS THAT CAN USE THEM ANYONE OUT THERE LOOKIN FOR A COUPE 90D
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *curiousdos*


What up bro!!!! Looks like you guys had a good turnout. Congrats Homie...City Wide doin big thangs!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 30 2010, 10:20 PM~18446867
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: curiousdos
> What up bro!!!! Looks like you guys had a good turnout. Congrats Homie...City Wide doin big thangs!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18446319
> *:biggrin:
> *


*THANKS FOR THE PICS DOG....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Aug 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18447162
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS DOG....
> *


  
You know what's up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*nice pics ROy........* :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 30 2010, 11:37 PM~18447596
> *nice pics ROy........ :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks RenzO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like there was some nice cars out there at the benefit


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 31 2010, 06:03 AM~18448764
> *Good morning CO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 31 2010, 11:17 AM~18450389
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 31 2010, 06:52 AM~18448724
> *Thanks RenzO
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18455704
> *
> *


What up Chuck you got any info on Fiesta days homie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 28 2010, 01:41 PM~18428122
> *ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:</span>
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics ROy and Big L Dawg!*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 


























WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS SEPT 3RD IF ANYONE NEED ONE HIT 62wildcat UP OR LIL PHX THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can someone post up a pre-reg for Pueblo :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 31 2010, 10:42 PM~18456907
> *Nice pics ROy and Big L Dawg!
> *


Thanks Sean,how you been bRO?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 30 2010, 09:20 PM~18446867
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: curiousdos
> What up bro!!!! Looks like you guys had a good turnout. Congrats Homie...City Wide doin big thangs!!!
> *


Thanks Izzy... you should have heard the crowd when Roy, Kiko, Julian, Silviano and the others came rolling in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 1 2010, 06:31 AM~18458631
> *Can someone post up a pre-reg for Pueblo :happysad:
> *


You entered last year didn't you get one in the mail??


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2010, 08:36 AM~18459508
> *You entered last year didn't you get one in the mail??
> *


 :nosad: :x:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 1 2010, 12:58 PM~18460988
> *:nosad:  :x:
> *


damn I didn't even enter last yr but I did enter the burque show and I got one.My bro entered last yr and he got one


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Back to page 1!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 30 2010, 06:18 PM~18444789
> *What's up wrinkles did you get your car fixed
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up? :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 1 2010, 06:39 AM~18458656
> *Thanks Izzy... you should have heard the crowd when Roy, Kiko, Julian, Silviano and the others came rolling in
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

$550
I AM POSTING THESE FOR A FRIEND A SET OF OG WIRES 13X7 REV EMERALD OR JADE TYPE GREEN WITH 155-80-13 CORNELL, I ALSO HAVE SOME BRAND NEW KNOCKOFFS ZENITH STYLE SMOOTH THAT COME WITH THEM KNOCK OFFS ARE FOR SALE SEPARATE
LOCATED IN UTAH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2010, 11:40 PM~18466968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rims are the dish chrome??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2010, 12:19 AM~18467588
> *Nice rims are the dish chrome??
> *


no a greenish


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2010, 01:44 AM~18467644
> *no a greenish
> *


thats what I thought


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Imj not to sure ROy about fiesta day I think the parade starts at ten though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:machinegun: :guns: :420:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:

Wud up yall

Anyone have some 2 or 2.5 ton coils for sale with at least 5 turns?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 2 2010, 02:30 PM~18471335
> *:wave:
> 
> Wud up yall
> ...


shipping is a bitch on them heavy ass springs


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2010, 01:36 PM~18471389
> *
> shipping is a bitch on them heavy ass springs
> *


Do they weigh quite a bit or what? Anyone used Hoppos coils before? They said shipping would be less than $20 but idk


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 2 2010, 02:46 PM~18471479
> *Do they weigh quite a bit or what?  Anyone used Hoppos coils before?  They said shipping would be less than $20 but idk
> *


yeah there heavy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homeboy has this for sale for 2gs it's pretty clean it was a one owner before he got it and the dash is all clean along with the interior it has some fading inside and is all primed it's a 1986 buick regal all power inside as well. call him 719-334-9524


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Is that Benny's larry?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2010, 05:46 PM~18472960
> *My homeboy has this for sale for 2gs it's pretty clean it was a one owner before he got it and the dash is all clean along with the interior it has some fading inside and is all primed it's a 1986 buick regal all power inside as well. call him 719-334-9524
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18471389
> *shipping is a bitch on them heavy ass springs
> *


NO THEY ARENT THAT BAD TJ JUST CALL UP BLACK MAGIC AND GET A REAL SET OF COILS OR GO WOITH KOOL AID COILS. YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE CRAZY BRO LIKE WHY IS THE SKY BLUE IS IT GREENER IN WYOMING OR COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2010, 11:40 PM~18466968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels are from my old wagon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18474112
> *NO THEY ARENT THAT BAD TJ JUST CALL UP BLACK MAGIC AND GET A REAL SET OF COILS OR GO WOITH KOOL AID COILS. YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE CRAZY BRO LIKE WHY IS THE SKY BLUE IS IT GREENER IN WYOMING OR COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


haha :roflmao: :roflmao: just buy a set of black magic and be done with it


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 2 2010, 07:17 PM~18474112
> *NO THEY ARENT THAT BAD TJ JUST CALL UP BLACK MAGIC AND GET A REAL SET OF COILS OR GO WOITH KOOL AID COILS. YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE CRAZY BRO LIKE WHY IS THE SKY BLUE IS IT GREENER IN WYOMING OR COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


Just wanna make sure my decisions are gonna make a difference. Aint nothing wrong with being cautious now is there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 2 2010, 02:58 PM~18472175
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


PICS LOOKIN GOOD G TIMERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 2 2010, 06:53 PM~18473459
> *Is that Benny's larry?
> *


na it belongs to Juan


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18474112
> *NO THEY ARENT THAT BAD TJ JUST CALL UP BLACK MAGIC AND GET A REAL SET OF COILS OR GO WOITH KOOL AID COILS. YOU ASK QUESTIONS LIKE CRAZY BRO LIKE WHY IS THE SKY BLUE IS IT GREENER IN WYOMING OR COLORADO :biggrin:
> *


if he buys from an individual with used coils he'll spend a few bux on shipping


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

TGIF PARTY TIME


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2010, 11:09 PM~18476119
> *na it belongs to Juan
> *


Oh that's right. I don't remember his having all the trim work on it but I guess it did. The interior looks to be all there too :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone need a cage and stand for their snake/ lizards etc no **** i got it for the lo lo! comes with heat lamp, bedding, and heat pad on the bottom of the cage.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages are going by slow.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18475564
> *Just wanna make sure my decisions are gonna make a difference.  Aint nothing wrong with being cautious now is there
> *


youre too damn cautious you ask for peoples advice they give it and then you go ask again over and over again . nobody and i repeat nobody can build a perfect lowrider that never breaks. that like buying a car that will never break down. you were told already what coils to use but you must think im lying to your ass.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 01:59 PM~18480075
> *youre too damn cautious you ask for peoples advice they give it and then you go ask again over and over again . nobody and i repeat nobody can build a perfect lowrider that never breaks. that like buying a car that will never break down. you were told already what coils to use but you must think im lying to your ass.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 01:59 PM~18480075
> *youre too damn cautious you ask for peoples advice they give it and then you go ask again over and over again . nobody and i repeat nobody can build a perfect lowrider that never breaks. that like buying a car that will never break down. you were told already what coils to use but you must think im lying to your ass.
> *


You know what Ivan, I appreciate the advice you gave and I'm going by what you said on the tonage but I'm talking about the turns on them. What I can NOT appreciate is the INTERNET SHIT TALKING. I'm just being real!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 02:59 PM~18480075
> *youre too damn cautious you ask for peoples advice they give it and then you go ask again over and over again . nobody and i repeat nobody can build a perfect lowrider that never breaks. that like buying a car that will never break down. you were told already what coils to use but you must think im lying to your ass.
> *


This is the first lowrider he has ever built so take it easy.He got your advice then wants to see what others think thats all end of story.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homie has this 73 buick rivera for sale with the 455 olds so if you want to dare to be different this boattail is for you 6500 is the asking price hit me up if you want more info..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18480572
> *You know what Ivan,  I appreciate the advice you gave and I'm going by what you said on the tonage but I'm talking about the turns on them.  What I can NOT appreciate is the INTERNET SHIT TALKING. I'm just being real!
> *


tHERE IS NO SHIT TALKING


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18480572
> *You know what Ivan,  I appreciate the advice you gave and I'm going by what you said on the tonage but I'm talking about the turns on them.  What I can NOT appreciate is the INTERNET SHIT TALKING. I'm just being real!
> *


AND EVERY TOPIC OUT THERE SAYS TRY TO FIT A FULL STACK IN IF NOT CUT A TURN OR LESS AT A TIME AND SEE HOW IT WORKS AND ALL COILS WILL BREAK IN AFTER AWHILE DUH :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2010, 04:24 PM~18480677
> *My homie has this 73 buick rivera for sale with the 455 olds so if you want to dare to be different this boattail is for you 6500 is the asking price hit me up if you want more info..
> 
> 
> ...


BUICK 455 IS A FAST ENGINE I HAD ONE IN MY 79 REGAL. DITCHED THE COPS AFTER I WAS IN A HIGH SPEED CHASE WITH THEM IN TOWN WHEN I WAS 17


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TJ just giving you shit no drama or shit talking but just tear into your car and learn thats the best way because what works for some others may not like. Now work on your car already


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 05:43 PM~18481236
> *BUICK 455 IS A FAST ENGINE I HAD ONE IN MY 79 REGAL. DITCHED THE COPS AFTER I WAS IN A HIGH SPEED CHASE WITH THEM IN TOWN WHEN I WAS 17
> *


Thats a big motor in a 79 regal. Back in the days these guys had a 455 in a cutlass and it was painted gold all of it was painted gold but they would try and squeal the tires and that rearend would just jump up and down. It finally fell apart on them :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

it smashed the front coils the car was slammed after awhile i had to put stiffer new coils in the front it had duals a turbo 350 and a holley 700 double pumper that thing screamed but the gas gauge went down as fast as the car went. not a good car for a teenager lost my license for 2 years cuz of the big block


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up ivan? I am going to call you.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

okay im on my way out to the movies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn lost em for 2 yrs at a young age that sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2010, 07:35 PM~18481886
> *damn lost em for 2 yrs at a young age that sux
> *


Shit I barely got a license for the first time 5 years ago :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2010, 04:24 PM~18480677
> *My homie has this 73 buick rivera for sale with the 455 olds so if you want to dare to be different this boattail is for you 6500 is the asking price hit me up if you want more info..
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't Kevin from RO looking for a Boattail?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 04:39 PM~18481204
> *tHERE IS NO SHIT TALKING
> *


Anyway.........What's good neighbors


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 07:45 PM~18481937
> *Anyway.........What's good neighbors
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 06:35 PM~18481589
> *What up ivan? I am going to call you.
> *


Out of retirement huh?
What up Big Chucks :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 06:55 PM~18481974
> *:wave:
> *


Wud up Roy? How's the Impy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 08:38 PM~18482258
> *Wud up Roy? How's the Impy?
> *


It's OK but needing a change....Either a complete redo or a trade....really soon.
I'm tired of it
How you been bro?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 09:23 PM~18482154
> *Out of retirement huh?
> What up Big Chucks :wave:
> *


For the moment. Just chillin.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 07:40 PM~18482272
> *It's OK but needing a change....Either a complete redo or a trade....really soon.
> I'm tired of it
> How you been bro?
> *


I been maintaining. Trying to get ready for winter. Its coming quick, the nights and mornings been frigid :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 08:56 PM~18482369
> *I been maintaining.  Trying to get ready for winter.  Its coming quick, the nights and mornings been frigid :nosad:
> *


Yeah I felt the coldness in the past few days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You ready to come down and give me a few pointers in the Trunk Chuckster? (No Joto)


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 07:58 PM~18482385
> *Yeah I felt the coldness in the past few days
> *


I know it sucks cuz it seemed to be a long wait for summer and summer blew by just like that. 

But what can we do, right?

Maybe move to San Diego :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 09:10 PM~18482487
> *I know it sucks cuz it seemed to be a long wait for summer and summer blew by just like that.
> 
> But what can we do, right?
> ...



Only gives us garage time for the upcoming year :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18482520
> *Only gives us garage time for the upcoming year :biggrin:
> *


That is true!

There were quite a few shows in the Springs this year which was a good thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 09:19 PM~18482568
> *That is true!
> 
> There were quite a few shows in the Springs this year which was a good thing
> *



There was the usual amount, just seems the Lowriding Community came out more and influenced others as well.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully one day the Springs will be as enthusiastic as Pueblo and Denver.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 08:27 PM~18482632
> *Hopefully one day the Springs will be as enthusiastic as Pueblo and Denver.
> *


Pueblo? Really??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 10:05 PM~18482436
> *You ready to come down and give me a few pointers in the Trunk Chuckster? (No Joto)
> *


You can come here, i am on call all weekend. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18482724
> *Pueblo? Really??
> *


Why not?
Everytime I have been there the movement is alive and striving.
As well as Denver.
We are getting there though,Springs gonna be there soon. :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 09:40 PM~18482732
> *You can come here, i am on call all weekend. :happysad:
> *



I will try,I really need to get something done back there. :happysad: 
(Only Joto if you like ccars as mush as me)


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 09:40 PM~18482732
> *You can come here, i am on call all weekend. :happysad:
> *


I may head that way this weekend to go pick up a new dirt bike in Loveland :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18482820
> *Why not?
> Everytime I have been there the movement is alive and striving.
> As well as Denver.
> ...


Oh no nothing bad its just I don't remember Pueblo to be kickin like that. Although its been a couple years since I lived in CO.

Next spring/summer we plan to move to Springs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 09:59 PM~18482871
> *I may head that way this weekend to go pick up a new dirt bike in Loveland :biggrin:
> *


Let me know fucker,we can all have breakfast and bullshit


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Or maybe back to LJ for a few at least.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 10:01 PM~18482880
> *Let me know fucker,we can all have breakfast and bullshit
> *


as long as you buy fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18482920
> *as long as you buy fawker
> *


OK assholio


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18482835
> *I will try,I really need to get something done back there. :happysad:
> (Only Joto if you like ccars as mush as me)
> *


Saw is ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 10:59 PM~18482871
> *I may head that way this weekend to go pick up a new dirt bike in Loveland :biggrin:
> *


For you? or your son.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 11:04 PM~18482920
> *as long as you buy fawker
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18482998
> *Saw is ready to go. :biggrin:
> *


I'll hit you up soon....really wanna include the old amp just for looks and this last show....let me know what you think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose... :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 10:15 PM~18483002
> *For you? or your son.
> *


for my son time to move him on to a faster bike. im afraid to get on a bike and fuck myself up then no more work for me.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What Jose is on layitlow its been awhile for your ass


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18483024
> *What up Jose...  :wave:
> *


whats up big roy :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18483017
> *I'll hit you up soon....really wanna include the old amp just for looks and this last show....let me know what you think
> *


I think that amp has bad karma, you should get it as far away from the car a possible.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18483031
> *What Jose is on layitlow its been awhile for your ass
> *


lol yea well some of us have to work :biggrin: whats up ivan


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 11:17 PM~18483025
> *for my son time to move him on to a faster bike. im afraid to get on a bike and fuck myself up then no more work for me.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Sep 3 2010, 10:22 PM~18483048
> *:biggrin:
> whats up big roy  :biggrin:
> *


Nada homie just looking forward to the 3 day weekend...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 3 2010, 10:22 PM~18483051
> *I think that amp has bad karma, you should get it as far away from the car a possible.
> *


Well this will be the last show with it.I really think Imma go ahead with a trade soon....Have a few offers and it's time for a change


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 3 2010, 09:25 PM~18483077
> *Nada homie just looking forward to the 3 day weekend...you?
> *


nada bro i wish i had a 3 day weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Sep 3 2010, 10:29 PM~18483103
> *nada bro i wish i had a 3 day weekend
> *


me too I work all fucking weekend and on monday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 3 2010, 10:17 PM~18483025
> *for my son time to move him on to a faster bike. im afraid to get on a bike and fuck myself up then no more work for me.
> *


bikes on the pavement for me none of that dirt track jumping shit for me I'm afraid on the regular streets :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ran accross a vid with thugg passion in it at it's new location


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave: Whats up colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a safe holiday weekend familia! 

Hopefully see you all out on that Bully this Sunday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 06:02 AM~18484639
> *ran accross a vid with thugg passion in it at it's new location
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see that car still on the streets


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just got this pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 07:28 AM~18484795
> *just got this pic
> 
> 
> ...



You miss her don't ya?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 4 2010, 07:30 AM~18484800
> *You miss her don't ya?
> *


yeah sometimes I do and maybe it's because I don't have the cash to build anything close to that right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 07:34 AM~18484813
> *yeah sometimes I do and maybe it's because I don't have the cash to build anything close to that right now.
> *


I hear ya on that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Got this from the CLA 


************************** BE ON THE LOOK OUT MY BROTHER TOM MARTINEZ HAD HIS RIMS STOLEN AND HIS KENWOOD CD PLAYER AND A BAG OF TOOLS OUT HIS BLAZER... THEY ARE GREEN POWER COATED RIM WITH DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS.. IF YOU SEE EM OR KNOW ANY INFO LEADING TO WHERE WE CAN FIND THEM PLZ CALL MYSELF OR TOM .. 720-327-9676 CHRIS THANKS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND *************************


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 4 2010, 10:11 AM~18485405
> *Got this from the CLA
> **************************  BE ON THE LOOK OUT MY BROTHER TOM MARTINEZ HAD HIS RIMS STOLEN AND HIS KENWOOD CD PLAYER AND A BAG OF TOOLS OUT HIS BLAZER... THEY ARE GREEN POWER COATED RIM WITH DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS..  IF YOU SEE EM OR KNOW ANY INFO LEADING TO WHERE WE CAN FIND THEM PLZ CALL MYSELF OR TOM .. 720-327-9676 CHRIS    THANKS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND *************************
> *



Will keep an eye and ear out


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 06:34 AM~18484813
> *yeah sometimes I do and maybe it's because I don't have the cash to build anything close to that right now.
> *


So do you keep in touch with the owner?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 07:28 AM~18484795
> *just got this pic
> 
> 
> ...



Does he ever take it out? 




no ****


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Any of you guys hear of Authenticos C.C. In Grand Junction?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 4 2010, 01:21 PM~18486500
> *So do you keep in touch with the owner?
> *


yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 4 2010, 01:53 PM~18486632
> *Does he ever take it out?
> no ****
> *


no he said he's pretty busy with his son's bmx biking


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Morning co


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:10 AM~18490444
> *yeah
> *


Has he changed it any. Where is it anyway?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Perfect day for a stroll :yes:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 AM~18491202
> *Perfect day for a stroll :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good mr roy


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 AM~18491202
> *Perfect day for a stroll :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: Enjoy the cruise ! I have to wait for the sun to go down to cruise the El Co . still too damm hottttt down here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 11:01 AM~18491202
> *Perfect day for a stroll :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


hit pueblo there is alot of cruisin now that the fair is on :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18490817
> *Has he changed it any.  Where is it anyway?
> *


it's the same and the car is in Denver


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Sep 5 2010, 12:10 PM~18491492
> *
> *


what up RJ?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I ran into a dude from Grand Junction last night reppin Authenticos C.C. Just wanted to see if anyone heard of that club.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2010, 10:35 AM~18491337
> *it's the same and the car is in Denver
> *


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 AM~18491202
> *Perfect day for a stroll :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad 3 homie, luv them d's too.. my 3 rag will be out next summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaric_@Sep 5 2010, 05:20 PM~18492920
> *Thats a bad 3 homie, luv them d's too.. my 3 rag will be out next summer
> *


Thanks bro and can't wait to see yours next year.
You in Colo?

I might not have the Trey next year,I really want a Bubbletop now. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18491334
> *hit pueblo there is alot of cruisin now that the fair is on :biggrin:
> *


I have to figure the vapor locking thing out first.
It does it after about 2 hours of cruising right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 5 2010, 11:10 AM~18491237
> *:thumbsup:  :wave: Enjoy the cruise ! I have to wait for the sun to go down to cruise the El Co . still too damm hottttt down here
> *


Thanks Cuzzin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 5 2010, 11:07 AM~18491225
> *Looking good mr roy
> *


Thanks dog...you back in town or what?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

we wanna cruise on fri night before the show...is there anything going down on a fri night in pueblo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 05:31 PM~18492970
> *we wanna cruise on fri night before the show...is there anything going down on a fri night in pueblo?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bubble

:naughty: 


Hit up Sean from RollerZ,he is putting something together for a pre-show I believe.....but on Saturday :dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ralph :wave:


I need to get a pre-reg sheet damn it.....The one on the ODB website is not for Pueblo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I came up to Pueblo for the parade today and just now my lady took over driving so I thougt I would post a few pic's before we stop to get down at the fairs


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 5 2010, 05:43 PM~18493017
> *I came up to Pueblo for the parade today and just now my lady took over driving so I thougt I would post a few pic's before we stop to get down at the fairs
> 
> 
> ...


I thought those guys was going to the Denver parade 

Nice pics Chrisladen


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 04:46 PM~18493026
> *I thought those guys was going to the Denver parade
> 
> Nice pics Chrisladen
> *


thanks Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anymore?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 05:37 PM~18492997
> *What up Ralph :wave:
> I need to get a pre-reg sheet damn it.....The one on the ODB website is not for Pueblo
> *


deadlines tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18493815
> *deadlines tomorrow
> *


I thought it was the 10th?

I'm sure Beto would let me slide if not :dunno: 


:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I kinda like Chico's Deuce....even with the Dubs and Ostritch :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:22 PM~18494040
> *I kinda like Chico's Deuce....even  with the Dubs and Ostritch :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




Although I think this Deuce.......is a lil better :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 07:20 PM~18494025
> *I thought it was the 10th?
> 
> I'm sure Beto would let me slide if not :dunno:
> ...


it is the 10th jus talked to Beto :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Sep 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18494118
> *it is the 10th jus talked to Beto :biggrin:
> *


  




Fawkin Larry :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

all I got is old ass pics of the ride too
How many you need?
Like 3?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 04:37 PM~18492997
> *What up Ralph :wave:
> I need to get a pre-reg sheet damn it.....The one on the ODB website is not for Pueblo
> *


i have one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2010, 08:36 PM~18494176
> *i have one
> *


Yeah I know....so does Wrinkles my problem is just staying sober enough to stroll out and get one :happysad:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 05:34 PM~18492982
> *Nice Bubble
> 
> :naughty:
> ...


if no cruise theres always the petha........... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18494190
> *Yeah I know....so does Wrinkles my problem is just staying sober enough to stroll out and get one :happysad:
> *


you want me to bring it to you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18494199
> *if no cruise theres always the petha...........  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Damn you guys gonna be there Friday?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:39 PM~18494208
> *Damn you guys gonna be there Friday?
> *


yea sat we wanna be in the waiting line somewhat early... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2010, 08:39 PM~18494202
> *you want me to bring it to you?
> *


Nah homie I can pick it up from Ranger Wrinkles tomorrow or if he aint home pick one up from you.
You are off right?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

yea


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18494289
> *yea
> *


wuttup Chris... u know my homie Tony Valerio from springs?? he is in ur club


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 08:47 PM~18494261
> *yea  sat we wanna be in the waiting line somewhat early...  :happysad:
> *


Well when I hit up the show last year I got there like 5 pm and I still had the option of being indoors or out.If you choose indoors you can't cruise the grounds.
Something to think about.
But that was last year....I'm sure this year will be better and more organized though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But I guess last year I didn't roll in with a lineup....so that makes a difference.....wow I gotta think about that one :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:54 PM~18494317
> *Well when I hit up the show last year I got there like 5 pm and I still had the option of being indoors or out.If you choose indoors you can't cruise the grounds.
> Something to think about.
> But that was last year....I'm sure this year will be better and more organized though.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd: after fri night... who know how early we'll be there   but indoors is always nice.. for the cooking ur ass off all crutho factor!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18494313
> *wuttup Chris... u know my homie Tony Valerio from springs?? he is in ur club
> *


yea i do... he is our Treasurer. he is one of my best friends up here...Good People


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 08:57 PM~18494331
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :werd:  after fri night... who know how early we'll be there      but indoors is always nice.. for the cooking ur ass off all crutho factor!
> *


You can always jump in the raggety rag if you wanna cruise  


I'll be outdoors for sure


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 5 2010, 08:57 PM~18494337
> *yea i do... he is our Treasurer. he is one of my best friends up here...Good People
> *


me and him burnt a VW beetle together once... ask him! :roflmao: :roflmao: also tell him I said he fucked up by letting go of his 63 a looooooong time ago.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18494345
> *You can always jump in the raggety rag if you wanna cruise
> I'll be outdoors for sure
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks!!! hit up my homie with the 61 when were there... he might wanna trade u on ur tre drop. (just a thought)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:01 PM~18494365
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks!!!  hit up my homie with the 61 when were there... he might wanna trade u on ur tre drop. (just a thought)
> *


Got a trade pending but if the undies ,motor and guts are nice....ya never know


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:04 PM~18494384
> *Got a trade pending but if the undies ,motor and guts are nice....ya never know
> *


undies, and guts are flawless.... motor is street.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18494391
> *undies, and guts are flawless.... motor is street.
> *


Sounds clean....didn't you own it a few years ago?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18494442
> *Sounds clean....didn't you own it a few years ago?
> *


yea i got it on a sunday, and sold it on a wednesday!... owned it for a few short days :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18494458
> *yea i got it on a sunday, and sold it on a wednesday!... owned it for a few short days  :happysad:
> *


I remember that somewhere near a 13k mark ?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:15 PM~18494468
> *I remember that somewhere near a 13k mark ?
> *


$15k is what she went for... clean ACE... even cleaner now that another $10+k has been put into it. new undies, setup, interior, side mouldings, and paint... makes me regret selling it. but my homie did the car some well deserved justice.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18494486
> *$15k is what she went for... clean ACE... even cleaner now that another $10+k has been put into it.  new undies, setup, interior, side mouldings, and paint... makes me regret selling it.  but my homie did the car some well deserved justice.
> *


I hear ya bro and if it's sporting a Prestigious Plaque I know it's top notch.
I had the priveledge of going down there and seeing some of your rides and it was impressing.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:21 PM~18494516
> *I hear ya bro and if it's sporting a Prestigious Plaque I know it's top notch.
> I had the priveledge of going down there and seeing some of your rides and it was impressing.
> *


thanks bro, we're trying... u seen our 58 on the cover of lrm right? we didnt brag and talk a bunch of highlight shit bro... we stay humble thru our good n trying times.... we let our cars do the talking.... we dont need to get tattooed down to prove we are down for what we belive in... our cars do the talking period.  I hope that my state of CO likes what we bring to the show sept 19th, im born n raised San Luis CO. Moved to Abq in 96... my SL roots still bring me back to CO brotha.... :biggrin: :biggrin: COLORADO Love all day!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:27 PM~18494559
> *thanks bro, we're trying... u seen our 58 on the cover of lrm right?  we didnt brag and talk a bunch of highlight shit bro... we stay humble thru our good n trying times....  we let our cars do the talking.... we dont need to get tattooed down to prove we are down for what we belive in...  our cars do the talking period.      I hope that my state of CO likes what we bring to the show sept 19th,  im born n raised San Luis CO.  Moved to Abq in 96...  my SL roots still bring me back to CO brotha....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  COLORADO Love all day!!!
> *


I think I met you back in 05 dog in Alamosa back when you first got the 64 Cocktails......
I'm Roy btw  formerly Prez of GT now getting ready to get back in the swing of thangs
I seen your guys' 58 and drooled over it....big ups and if anybody don't know Prestigious by now.....Pueblo gonna make fools snap their necks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:34 PM~18494619
> *I think I met you back in 05 dog in Alamosa back when you first got the 64 Cocktails......
> I'm Roy btw   formerly Prez of GT now getting ready to get back in the swing of thangs
> I seen your guys' 58 and drooled over it....big ups and if anybody don't know Prestigious by now.....Pueblo gonna make fools snap their necks
> *


yea i think i do remember you for the fathers day show.... thats when i was in Uce.. Just wait til Phx bro. like I said..... we stay humble. (kinda :biggrin Mark this post! The ragg Impala we have debuting at that show... FUCKK!! Stunner!! Built by Blvd Customs (same guys who built my 64) I WISH I could post pics... i wish....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18494673
> *yea i think i do remember you for the fathers day show.... thats when i was in Uce..  Just wait til Phx bro.  like I said..... we stay humble. (kinda  :biggrin  Mark this post! The ragg Impala we have debuting at that show... FUCKK!!  Stunner!!  Built by Blvd Customs (same guys who built my 64)  I WISH I could post pics... i wish....
> *


I bet....You foolios are killing it
And yeah you was in Uce......damn kinda miss Uce out here but big ups on your drive doggie I know if you done something like Cocktails then the next serving should be twice as good.
:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18494699
> *I bet....You foolios are killing it
> And yeah you was in Uce......damn kinda miss Uce out here but big ups on your drive doggie I know if you done something like Cocktails then the next serving should be twice as good.
> :thumbsup:
> *


with my 64 i wanted a street rider.. yet a full frame and chrome undies keep calling my name out. :happysad: :happysad: CIP dogg had no support out there.. so Uce went to shit! Hes in a better place right now anyway! FYI I have luv for that lil iraqie ***** (no ****) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:49 PM~18494734
> *with my 64 i wanted a street rider.. yet a full frame and chrome undies keep calling my name out.  :happysad:  :happysad:  CIP dogg had no support out there.. so Uce went to shit!  Hes in a better place right now anyway!  FYI I have luv for that lil iraqie ***** (no ****)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL .....You said Iraqi
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Never know UCE may pop up somewhere soon :dunno:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:53 PM~18494767
> *LOL .....You said Iraqi
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Never know UCE may pop up somewhere soon  :dunno:
> *


maybe..... possibly......... but highly doubt it. not with the quality that was once before anyway. just saying.... not hating.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 09:56 PM~18494788
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


yoooooo will you be in pew on sept 19th dogg???


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 08:57 PM~18494798
> *yoooooo  will you be in pew on sept 19th dogg???
> *


yes i will but r u going to be there long time no see...........


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 09:58 PM~18494808
> *yes i will  but r u going to be there long time no see...........
> *


God willing player... ill be there on fri before.. hows things in Dtown?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Max


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 08:59 PM~18494814
> *God willing player... ill be there on fri before..  hows things in Dtown?
> *


its slow, there alot of cars but not like it use to be. The game has change here people r jus not in to full custom cars.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what' s up Roy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 PM~18494835
> *its slow there alot of car but not like it use to be. The game has change here people jus not in to full custom cars.
> *


I think it's going back to the streets in Colo homie
Respect is given at shows for the turntable cars ,but the Lifestyle is given on the streets and the tradition is passed on.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 PM~18494835
> *its slow there alot of car but not like it use to be. The game has change here people jus not in to full custom cars.
> *


here in Abq its been non stop.. more frame off builds, quality cars. Here in a few years id like to move back to CO. So I hope the low low movent is strong then, when its not its hard to get simple shit done regarding lowriders...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18494844
> *what' s up Roy ?
> *


Nada doggie just itching 4 a comeback


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18494876
> *I think it's going back to the streets in Colo homie
> Respect is given at shows for the turntable cars ,but the Lifestyle is given on the streets and the tradition is passed on.
> *


the streets is where the most fun is to be had... imo anyway. I see it this way.. show cars are badass, but a super clean street car is king...


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18494876
> *I think it's going back to the streets in Colo homie
> Respect is given at shows for the turntable cars ,but the Lifestyle is given on the streets and the tradition is passed on.
> *


you r right, wish people would care how there cars look like not jus put it out there


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:07 PM~18494896
> *Nada doggie just itching 4 a comeback
> *


you I want to be out there soon I've been down 4 a bit but next year is the big come back :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:06 PM~18494882
> *here in Abq its been non stop..  more frame off builds, quality cars.  Here in a few years id like to move back to CO.  So I hope the low low movent is strong then, when its not its hard to get simple shit done regarding lowriders...
> *


U can't get sh*t done here only back yard


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:53 PM~18494767
> *LOL .....You said Iraqi
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Never know UCE may pop up somewhere soon  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 10:11 PM~18494928
> *you I want to be out there soon I've been down 4 a bit but next year is the big come back  :biggrin:
> *


I am so itching for that.....fuck a rag....been thhere done that......need to get back into the show scene....tired of getting beat by a 10k hardtop
I am looking to change chit up a bit tambien :yes:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 5 2010, 10:14 PM~18494958
> *U can't get sh*t done here only back yard
> *


backyard is where its at 99% of the time dogg. Lets just say ur gonna have a homie spray ur car. if you take it to a shop.. they charge you say $3500... they gonna pocket as much of that $3500 as possible, so that means ur getting cheap paint, and cheap clear for sure!!! When u have ur ride done backyard YOU buy ur materials.. so YOU know whats being layed down on ur car. Thats just one example


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18494996
> *I am so itching for that.....fuck a rag....been thhere done that......need to get back into the show scene....tired of getting beat by a 10k hardtop
> I am looking to change chit up a bit tambien :yes:
> *


I here u, try the old way now it my way :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm just waiting to get into a club that actually helps me get shit done.
Somebody that will come over and help your ass in the middle of a cruise.....Just my 2 pennies.....Oh btw Gking is my cuzzin from Uce in Phoeniquera


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18495068
> *I'm just waiting to get into a club that actually helps me get shit done.
> Somebody that will come over and help your ass in the middle of a cruise.....Just my 2 pennies.....Oh btw Gking is my cuzzin from Uce in Phoeniquera
> *


and i bet you they had a hothito of a time getting there chapt too..


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

The Desirable Ones Family in LasVegas would like wish Everyone from our LOWRIDER family
"A HAPPY AND SAFE LABOR DAY"! :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:33 PM~18495134
> *and i bet you they had a hothito of a time getting there chapt too..
> *


We had a lil problem getting the chapter as there was one here before and did not last , WE will be going no where . USO is here to stay in AZ . :biggrin: We are a family that helps each other no matter what PLAQUE is in your window


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 5 2010, 10:38 PM~18495180
> *We had a lil problem getting the chapter as there was one here before and did not last , WE will be going no where  . USO is here to stay in AZ .  :biggrin:  We are a family that helps each other no matter what PLAQUE is in your window
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 10:33 PM~18495134
> *and i bet you they had a hothito of a time getting there chapt too..
> *


Maybe so Uce just doesn't hand out plaques


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:51 PM~18495299
> *Maybe so Uce just doesn't hand out plaques
> *


We stick to our 6 month rule out here . Never know if the person will like you or u like them can learn alot in 6 months


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18495333
> *We stick to our 6 month rule out here . Never know if the person will like you or u like them  can learn alot in 6 months
> *


Yeah,a prospect phase can really show alot


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, what hotel are you staying at in pueblo?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:07 PM~18494901
> *the streets is where the most fun is to be had...  imo anyway.  I see it this way.. show cars are badass, but a super clean street car is king...
> *


Very well said homie ..... From the streets to the show...... And then put it in the pit and hop that shit .....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 09:07 PM~18494901
> *the streets is where the most fun is to be had...  imo anyway.  I see it this way.. show cars are badass, but a super clean street car is king...
> *


AMEN to that :worship:
Very well said!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone know how much the hop entry fee for Pueblo show is gonna be? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18495577
> *Roy, what hotel are you staying at in pueblo?
> *


I don't know if I'm staying there this year,you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18494357
> *me and him burnt a VW beetle together once... ask him!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:   also tell him I said he fucked up by letting go of his 63 a looooooong time ago.
> *


he talks about it all the time... he gets down on some ink also


Good Morning Chuck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 6 2010, 09:09 AM~18497109
> *he talks about it all the time... he gets down on some ink also
> Good Morning Chuck
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wrinkles you awake yet?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2010, 09:13 AM~18497130
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *



whats up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18495068
> *I'm just waiting to get into a club that actually helps me get shit done.
> Somebody that will come over and help your ass in the middle of a cruise.....Just my 2 pennies.....Oh btw Gking is my cuzzin from Uce in Phoeniquera
> *


Not saying my old one didn't just so nobody get's it twisted.
But I see alot out there that don't nowadays.
Like guys in same clubs charging a chit load of bank for work being done.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18497142
> *whats up ROy
> *


Realizing I have to go back to the hell hole tomorrow,you?
At least football starts this week and we'll have something to look forward to at the end of the weekend. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Sep 5 2010, 10:34 PM~18495153
> *The Desirable Ones Family in LasVegas would like wish Everyone from our LOWRIDER family
> "A HAPPY AND SAFE LABOR DAY"!  :wave:
> *


Thanks ,you have a safe and happy one as well :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jose :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2010, 09:22 AM~18497189
> *Realizing I have to go back to the hell hole tomorrow,you?
> At least football starts this week and we'll have something to look forward to at the end of the weekend. :happysad:
> *



damn is your job that bad :wow: im just hangin out aROund the house for a bit its to damn hot out!!!!!!!!!!



manuel they have those corners your lookin for on ebay


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 08:55 AM~18497357
> *damn is your job that bad :wow:  im just hangin out aROund the house for a bit its to damn hot out!!!!!!!!!!
> manuel they have those corners your lookin for on ebay
> *


ku ill check em out now right on :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Sep 6 2010, 09:56 AM~18497364
> *ku ill check em out now right on :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18495577
> *Roy, what hotel are you staying at in pueblo?
> *


yeah we need to figure that out Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 09:55 AM~18497357
> *damn is your job that bad :wow:  im just hangin out aROund the house for a bit its to damn hot out!!!!!!!!!!
> manuel they have those corners your lookin for on ebay
> *


I bet it's hot down there and no my job aint that bad :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2010, 10:06 AM~18497403
> *yeah we need to figure that out Chuck
> *


what you talm bout Willis?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

talking about wher the hell ill be sleeping in Pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2010, 10:11 AM~18497444
> *talking about wher the hell ill be sleeping in Pueblo
> *


what nights you staying?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't you have a chick down there to stay with? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i doubt it thats too much work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2010, 10:14 AM~18497472
> *i doubt it thats too much work
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's the TPI coming along?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ODB Entertainment and Lowrider Magazine-
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SANCTION SHOW!

Sept. 19, 2010 
PUEBLO, COLORADO
COLORADO STATE FAIRGROUNDS
1001 Beulah Avenue 
Pueblo, CO 81004



MOVE IN SATURDAY:
9AM-5PM

MOVE IN SUNDAY:
6AM-9AM
___________________
DEADLINE OF PRE REGISTRATION SEPTEMBER 10, 2010
FOR MORE INFO CALL ODB:
719-406-7838
___________________
PRE REGISTRATION FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE:
www.odbentertainment.com
or
www.lowriderexperience.net

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 6 2010, 11:06 AM~18497403
> *yeah we need to figure that out Chuck
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ ARE WELCOME TO STAY AT THE HAMPTON INN !!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOK UNDER *FAMILY TIES*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 11:08 AM~18497771
> *ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ ARE WELCOME TO STAY AT THE HAMPTON INN !!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOK UNDER FAMILY TIES
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP FES HOW IS THE CUTTY COMIN OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up chuck!!! whutz happenin CO!!! Everything is comin' along good, but honestly I might be done for this year atleast, workin' like a dogg...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:33 PM~18494150
> *
> Fawkin Larry :biggrin:
> *


hey I'm just going off what the pre reg paper said


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

were gonna stay with a homegirl up there at her apartments she has like a guest room and we rent it for 10 bux :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 11:58 AM~18498113
> *were gonna stay with a homegirl up there at her apartments she has like a guest room and we rent it for 10 bux :biggrin:
> *


ill buy her 10 bucks worth of beer


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18497771
> *ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ ARE WELCOME TO STAY AT THE HAMPTON INN !!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOK UNDER FAMILY TIES
> *


DONE.  :thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

not much going on in here :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 6 2010, 02:53 PM~18499135
> *DONE.   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just booked my room as well for Saturday and Sunday


Also just got off the phone with Beto and all pre-reg's must be in by Friday.
Everything is the same as this year except they will only be giving away 2 bands this year because of alot of people just entering cars to get tickets despite quality he said.
His new website is lowriderexperience.net


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2010, 04:20 PM~18499726
> *Just booked my room as well for Saturday and Sunday
> Also just got off the phone with Beto and all pre-reg's must be in by Friday.
> Everything is the same as this year except they will only be giving away 2 bands this year because of alot of people just entering cars to get tickets despite quality he said.
> ...


But you guys probably already knew that :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm painting my kids powerwheels truck just rattle can to clean it up a bit so it looks good for the parade this saturday I'll post pics of the parade and probably a small vid too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy b day Ivan but bad news your still not gonna grow any taller :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:16 PM~18500950
> *Happy b day Ivan but bad news your still not gonna grow any taller :biggrin:
> *


IM PROBABLY SHRINKING IN HEIGHT NOW ILL HAVE TO PUT BLOCKS ON MY GAS PEDAL AND BRAKE ON THE 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ivan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Roy!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 11:08 AM~18497771
> *ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ ARE WELCOME TO STAY AT THE HAMPTON INN !!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOK UNDER FAMILY TIES
> *


is the Marriot near the Hampton??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 06:16 PM~18500950
> *Happy b day Ivan but bad news your still not gonna grow any taller :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Happy Birthday homie :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:35 PM~18501737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 6 2010, 09:04 PM~18502048
> *Looks good :thumbsup:
> *


I got the trailer ready and were gonna throw the pedal car on it and Yolanda is gonna drive. Jr's two girls are gonna walk with the banner while me and baby joe pass out candy :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 6 2010, 08:30 PM~18501692
> *is the Marriot near the Hampton??
> *


No its across town bRO


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 6 2010, 09:06 PM~18502073
> *No its across town bRO
> *


Oh... well is the Marriot close to the show at least? :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 6 2010, 09:08 PM~18502091
> *Oh... well is the Marriot close to the show at least?  :happysad:
> *


it's about 2 miles away maybe 3


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 09:13 PM~18502148
> *it's about 2 miles away maybe 3
> *


  thanks brotha


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 08:06 PM~18502067
> *I got the trailer ready and were gonna throw the pedal car on it and Yolanda is gonna drive. Jr's two girls are gonna walk with the banner while me and baby joe pass out candy :biggrin:
> *


What parade is all this for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 6 2010, 09:34 PM~18502380
> *What parade is all this for?
> *


The early settlers day parade,we usually have our picnic that day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 08:35 PM~18501737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2010, 09:54 PM~18502600
> *:thumbsup:
> *


it's just some rattle can but I wanted it to be presentable :biggrin: but not too nice the focus is on the pedal car :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18502595
> *The early settlers day parade,we usually have our picnic that day
> *


Damn I forgot all about that. Wish I was there to check it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 6 2010, 10:02 PM~18502701
> *Damn I forgot all about that.  Wish I was there to check it out
> *


You ain't missing much it's the same it's just at the park now instead of down at the court house.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What's happening on the 19th where baby bash is gonna perform?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 6 2010, 10:12 PM~18502844
> *What's happening on the 19th where baby bash is gonna perform?
> *


The pueblo car show :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 4 2010, 09:11 AM~18485405
> *Got this from the CLA
> **************************  BE ON THE LOOK OUT MY BROTHER TOM MARTINEZ HAD HIS RIMS STOLEN AND HIS KENWOOD CD PLAYER AND A BAG OF TOOLS OUT HIS BLAZER... THEY ARE GREEN POWER COATED RIM WITH DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS..  IF YOU SEE EM OR KNOW ANY INFO LEADING TO WHERE WE CAN FIND THEM PLZ CALL MYSELF OR TOM .. 720-327-9676 CHRIS    THANKS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND *************************
> *


 :machinegun:  :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages are going by slow!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much progress but this is really the shit work of the car and I just can't get motivated but I have been working on it lately and hope to accomplish more soon

before









after, all parts were used from my donor 59 and then covered with por 15 the baddest shit on the planet.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

I HAVE (2) BRAND NEW 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME RIMS NO KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS NEVER HAD A TIRE ON THEM LET ME KNO IF YOU INTRESTED I WANT 150 FOR BOTH


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Sep 7 2010, 02:50 PM~18508111
> *I HAVE (2) BRAND NEW 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME RIMS NO KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS NEVER HAD A TIRE ON THEM LET ME KNO IF YOU INTRESTED I WANT 150 FOR BOTH
> *


THERE 13x7


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 01:01 PM~18507288
> *Not much progress but this is really the shit work of the car and I just can't get motivated but I have been working on it lately and hope to accomplish more soon
> 
> before
> ...


Get'er Done :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 04:09 PM~18508246
> *Get'er Done :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying bro but I'm really lacking motivation right now and am a little dissappointed in myself about the whole thing.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO? Anyone doin the hop in Pueblo?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 03:34 PM~18508504
> *I'm trying bro but I'm really lacking motivation right now and am a little dissappointed in myself about the whole thing.
> *


Why so disappointed? I bet its hard owning an older car when parts are so scarce and costing an arm and a leg although impys are all over the place.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 07:42 PM~18510197
> *Why so disappointed?  I bet its hard owning an older car when parts are so scarce and costing an arm and a leg although impys are all over the place.
> *


not 59s


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 07:42 PM~18510197
> *Why so disappointed?  I bet its hard owning an older car when parts are so scarce and costing an arm and a leg although impys are all over the place.
> *


IMPALAS ARE ALL OVER.. ALTHOUGH!! THERE'S ONLY A HAND FULL OF CLEAN, DONE RIGHT IMPALAS ON THE STREETS... IMO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 6 2010, 03:20 PM~18499726
> *Just booked my room as well for Saturday and Sunday
> Also just got off the phone with Beto and all pre-reg's must be in by Friday.
> Everything is the same as this year except they will only be giving away 2 bands this year because of alot of people just entering cars to get tickets despite quality he said.
> ...


I KNEW IT WAS SOMETHING LIKE THAT ROY SORRY :happysad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 7 2010, 07:12 PM~18510456
> *IMPALAS ARE ALL OVER.. ALTHOUGH!! THERE'S ONLY A HAND FULL OF CLEAN, DONE RIGHT IMPALAS ON THE STREETS... IMO
> *


No I meant they're all over as far as parts cars and what not.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 09:54 PM~18511479
> *No I meant they're all over as far as parts cars and what not.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 7 2010, 08:12 PM~18510456
> *IMPALAS ARE ALL OVER.. ALTHOUGH!! THERE'S ONLY A HAND FULL OF CLEAN, DONE RIGHT IMPALAS ON THE STREETS... IMO
> *


:thumbsup:
I don't even feel my ride is up to par yet.And even if it was there is always room for improvement.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 09:21 PM~18511742
> *:thumbsup:
> I don't even feel my ride is up to par yet.And even if it was there is always room for improvement.
> *


I may never get my ride the way I want it. Not with all the new shit coming out every year. Know what I mean? There's always something better everytime you turn around.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 09:54 PM~18511479
> *No I meant they're all over as far as parts cars and what not.
> *


let me know where this impala heaven is you speak of because I don't know where any parts are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 10:31 PM~18511826
> *I may never get my ride the way I want it.  Not with all the new shit coming out every year.  Know what I mean?  There's always something better everytime you turn around.
> *


You can only do the best you can do.Fuck what everybody else has just have pride in your shit and keep it clean if nothing else.
I really respect a primered down G-body with some White ass whitewalls. :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:43 PM~18511926
> *You can only do the best you can do.Fuck what everybody else has just have pride in your shit and keep it clean if nothing else.
> I really respect a primered down G-body with some White ass whitewalls. :yes:
> *


I don't :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 10:40 PM~18511902
> *let me know where this impala heaven is you speak of because I don't know where any parts are
> *


X2 because when I was unemployed I tried to find parts like a mofo and there aint chit out there barely.
What up Big Larry :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:46 PM~18511975
> *X2 because when I was unemployed I tried to find parts like a mofo and there aint chit out there barely.
> What up Big Larry :wave:
> *


Not much bro just waiting to get out of work thats all,How you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 10:47 PM~18511986
> *Not much bro just waiting to get out of work thats all,How you been?
> *


Been ok fucking losing all my Winter weight with this hiking yob I have...but it's work :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:48 PM~18512004
> *Been ok fucking losing all my Winter weight with this hiking yob I have...but it's work :happysad:
> *


loosing weight is good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 10:43 PM~18511934
> *I don't :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



You foolio
:biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2010, 09:40 PM~18511902
> *let me know where this impala heaven is you speak of because I don't know where any parts are
> *


Its just I always see dudes selling a lot of impala shit in the parts section. There's a 63 here close by sitting on a car trailer but I'm not sure if its for sale or not. I tried to find out but nobody answered the door to the house. I think its a 63 anyway. I have a hard time telling the 2's from the 3's.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 11:09 PM~18512186
> *Its just I always see dudes selling a lot of impala shit in the parts section.  There's a 63 here close by sitting on a car trailer but I'm not sure if its for sale or not.  I tried to find out but nobody answered the door to the house.  I think its a 63 anyway.  I have a hard time telling the 2's from the 3's.
> *


3's have 2 bars on front fenders


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 7 2010, 08:17 PM~18511126
> *I KNEW IT WAS SOMETHING LIKE THAT ROY SORRY :happysad:
> *


* WHAT IT DEW COLORADO......BIG WRINKS, I GOT ALL THOSE PICS HOMIE OF THE RIDES, MUCHAS GRACIAS. YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE GOODTIMER, KEEP RELOADING AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON. ILL BE IN THE 719 AT THE END OF THE MONTH FULLTIMER....* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 7 2010, 11:09 PM~18512186
> *Its just I always see dudes selling a lot of impala shit in the parts section.  There's a 63 here close by sitting on a car trailer but I'm not sure if its for sale or not.  I tried to find out but nobody answered the door to the house.  I think its a 63 anyway.  I have a hard time telling the 2's from the 3's.
> *


u gonna buy it?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 08:27 AM~18514323
> *u gonna buy it?
> *


Naw man. You gotta be a baller to own an Impala :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys DENVER CAR CLUB is having our 2nd annual end of summer car show sunday sept 26 a week after the show in pueblo. move in 8am to 12pm.1st,2nd 3rd place,bomb 50s and under,60s,70s,80,90s,2000s.truck, Minni truck.euro,suv,rod,motor cycle,26in bike,20 and under,special interest,model cars,peoples choice.best of show,trophy for king of the street.a special trophy for best impala and 1 for best g body.20$ a car 10$ a bike and special interest and 3$ a model.we will be passing out flyers at the pueblo show.any questions give me a call 720-495-2911 john thanks :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 AM~18514535
> *Naw man.  You gotta be a baller to own an Impala :biggrin:
> *


I own one and I stay broke


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 7 2010, 05:43 PM~18509603
> *What up CO? Anyone doin the hop in Pueblo?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: SHOW HOP..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 AM~18514535
> *Naw man.  You gotta be a baller to own an Impala :biggrin:
> *


You can buy mine for $4k :biggrin: 

Im in the same boat as Larry....just disappointed in myself...I dont have the time or the resources available like I did years ago when I built other cars


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 8 2010, 10:56 AM~18515325
> *You can buy mine for $4k :biggrin:
> 
> Im in the same boat as Larry....just disappointed in myself...I dont have the time or the resources available like I did years ago when I built other cars
> *


I better just stick to my G body where they stay a dime a dozen :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 8 2010, 11:56 AM~18515325
> *You can buy mine for $4k :biggrin:
> 
> Im in the same boat as Larry....just disappointed in myself...I dont have the time or the resources available like I did years ago when I built other cars
> *


I was working on mine today again so I think once I get so far I'll feel a little better I just feel like I dragged a month job on (and I say month because it's my first time)for several months although I did do other things like my regal and help out a few friends but still the time it's taken me is ridiculous.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 8 2010, 10:34 AM~18515168
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  SHOW HOP..... :biggrin:
> *


Hope they have enough entries to do the show hop category. Dont really feel like goin against the big shops yet.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 01:00 PM~18516212
> *I was working on mine today again so I think once I get so far I'll feel a little better I just feel like I dragged a month job on (and I say month because it's my first time)for several months although I did do other things like my regal and help out a few friends but still the time it's taken me is ridiculous.
> *


But once its done (or at least the floor) everything should be all gravy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 02:58 PM~18516655
> *But once its done (or at least the floor) everything should be all gravy
> *


when your doing a frame off nothing is gravy :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18516862
> *when your doing a frame off nothing is gravy :biggrin:
> *


Oh I didn't know you were doing all that. What you gonna do? Clean up the frame and paint it or what?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 8 2010, 09:44 AM~18514836
> *hey guys DENVER CAR CLUB is having our 2nd annual end of summer car show sunday sept 26 a week after the show in pueblo. move in 8am to 12pm.1st,2nd 3rd place,bomb 50s and under,60s,70s,80,90s,2000s.truck, Minni truck.euro,suv,rod,motor cycle,26in bike,20 and under,special interest,model cars,peoples choice.best of show,trophy for king of the street.a special trophy for best impala and 1 for best g body.20$ a car 10$ a bike and special interest and 3$ a model.we will be passing out flyers at the pueblo show.any questions give me a call 720-495-2911 john thanks  :wave:
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

2 Members: MEMORIESCC, RO4LIFE 719

whats up homie !!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 03:26 PM~18516862
> *when your doing a frame off nothing is gravy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :werd: :banghead:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 8 2010, 03:17 PM~18517351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you chris from MEMORIES CC for putting up our flyer!THATS C L A LOVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 04:05 PM~18517234
> *Oh I didn't know you were doing all that.  What you gonna do?  Clean up the frame and paint it or what?
> *


clean it and powder coat it and powder coat the suspension, put all new bushings and ball joints and all that good stuff bearings, paint the belly and go from there :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Sep 8 2010, 10:00 AM~18514535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 06:12 PM~18518827
> *clean it and powder coat
> it and powder coat the suspension, put all new bushings and ball joints and all that good stuff bearings, paint the belly and go from there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Come enjoy the ortega productions carshow, there will be a jumping castle for the kids,face painting & cotton candy. For the adults there will be a tug of war challenge. There will be 1st,2nd and 3rd place cash prizes for the carhop & many more cash prizes.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

What up buma u going to this show


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 06:12 PM~18518827
> *clean it and powder coat it and powder coat the suspension, put all new bushings and ball joints and all that good stuff bearings, paint the belly and go from there :biggrin:
> *


You must be making it rain over there in LJ larry :biggrin:

Cuz all that sounds expensive!

J/K


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mike g denver what up duck you guys win


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

35-0 u no!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

na dont like see in his boys get there ass kicked like that


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

was fuck face there
:buttkick:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18516862
> *when your doing a frame off nothing is gravy :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yessad: 
The more work I do it seems as if another issue arises.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 04:34 PM~18520321
> *You must be making it rain over there in LJ larry :biggrin:
> 
> Cuz all that sounds expensive!
> ...


he already made it rain over here doing all that shit :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup tj


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 8 2010, 09:44 PM~18521196
> *he already made it rain over here doing all that shit :biggrin:
> *


Not that kind of rain

He'll know what I'm talm bout


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 05:56 PM~18521335
> *Not that kind of rain
> 
> He'll know what I'm talm bout
> *


now that kind of rain he does have :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 8 2010, 09:44 PM~18521196
> *he already made it rain over here doing all that shit :biggrin:
> *


Not that kind of rain

He'll know what I'm talm bout


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 06:01 PM~18521376
> *Not that kind of rain
> 
> He'll know what I'm talm bout
> *


u talking about cash


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup plaque


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup buma :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 8 2010, 10:02 PM~18521395
> *u talking about cash
> *


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 8 2010, 10:34 PM~18521088
> *X2 :yessad:
> The more work I do it seems as if another issue arises.
> *


thats how I feel I go to fix one thing and notice another then another then another and I'm like damn but it'll all work out in the wash I suppose


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18518800
> *thank you chris from MEMORIES CC for putting up our flyer!THATS C L A LOVE!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do .. putting in for the CLA


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 8 2010, 10:22 PM~18521601
> *sup buma :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :ninja:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 8 2010, 08:33 PM~18520297
> *What up buma u going to this show
> *


 :dunno: gett'n ready 4 p-town :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*We are a very small club and a very small community so we are looking for extra help so if you can make it that would be great*
I want to get it out there so some of you can make plans to attend. We are not putting on our annual BBQ and are focusing our attention on helping the college. We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 8 2010, 07:31 AM~18513965
> * WHAT IT DEW COLORADO......BIG WRINKS, I GOT ALL THOSE PICS HOMIE OF THE RIDES, MUCHAS GRACIAS. YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE GOODTIMER, KEEP RELOADING AND WILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON. ILL BE IN THE 719 AT THE END OF THE MONTH FULLTIMER.... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST GIVE ME A CALL WHEN U IN TOWN PERRO WE'LL TROW SOME MEAT ON DA GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats good colorado


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup dom :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

NFL SEASON HAS BEGUN GOOD EXCUSE TO GET FUCKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 8 2010, 09:34 PM~18520321
> *You must be making it rain over there in LJ larry :biggrin:
> 
> Cuz all that sounds expensive!
> ...


He an Indian? :dunno: Cuz muffuccin Indians (feather) can make it rain :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ODB Entertainment and Lowrider Magazine-
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SANCTION SHOW!

Sept. 19, 2010 
PUEBLO, COLORADO
COLORADO STATE FAIRGROUNDS
1001 Beulah Avenue 
Pueblo, CO 81004
MOVE IN SATURDAY:
9AM-5PM

MOVE IN SUNDAY:
6AM-9AM
___________________
DEADLINE OF PRE REGISTRATION SEPTEMBER 10, 2010
FOR MORE INFO CALL ODB:
719-406-7838
___________________
PRE REGISTRATION FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE:
www.odbentertainment.com
or
www.lowriderexperience.net

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!
PLZ BOOK BY THIS SUNDAY WE GOT A EXTENSION FOR A FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 9 2010, 04:46 PM~18527498
> *NFL SEASON HAS BEGUN GOOD EXCUSE TO GET FUCKED UP  :biggrin:
> *


  SUP G TIMER


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES MIAMI SHOWING LOVE FOR GTIMERS


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2010, 08:41 AM~18523768
> *thats how I feel I go to fix one thing and notice another then another then another and I'm like damn but it'll all work out in the wash I suppose
> *


Yep, we just got the whole front end in primer, but now that we took the windows off we found some rust issues


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 9 2010, 05:25 PM~18527788
> *He an Indian?  :dunno:  Cuz muffuccin Indians (feather) can make it rain  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 9 2010, 07:15 PM~18528156
> *Yep, we just got the whole front end in primer, but now that we took the windows off we found some rust issues
> *



your car is gonna be sick when its done


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 9 2010, 05:25 PM~18527788
> *He an Indian?  :dunno:  Cuz muffuccin Indians (feather) can make it rain  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
Rain dance or what?

Shit if that's the case I wish I was an indian too :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 9 2010, 06:32 PM~18528285
> *:0
> Rain dance or what?
> 
> ...


My woman is Indian and we still poor


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 9 2010, 07:36 PM~18528316
> *My woman is Indian and we still poor
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 9 2010, 06:39 PM~18528343
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


WHAT KEN


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Sep 9 2010, 07:40 PM~18528353
> *WHAT KEN
> *


oh shhhnapppps its JJ!!!! wut up locs


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> oh shhhnapppps its JJ!!!! wut up locs
> [/quoi just work all time just sale new and used cars just trying to make the money


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18528226
> *your car is gonna be sick when its done
> *


Thanks, I hope its done by next summer, thats my goal any way :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> > oh shhhnapppps its JJ!!!! wut up locs
> > [/quoi just work all time just sale new and used cars just trying to make the money
> 
> 
> thats good, brotha.. thats what its all about $$ beer lowriders n viejas :biggrin:


----------



## resiewdub13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Low ride 64 SS!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Sep 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18529191
> *Low ride 64 SS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
very nice, Chapo gonna be sad :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE BEFORE COMPLETE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2010, 01:03 PM~18525290
> *We are a very small club and a very small community so we are looking for extra help so if you can make it that would be great
> I want to get it out there so some of you can make plans to attend. We are not putting on our annual BBQ and are focusing our attention on helping the college. We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.
> 
> ...


*Can't miss this one* :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Sep 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18529191
> *Low ride 64 SS!
> 
> 
> ...


Holly shit :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 9 2010, 09:57 PM~18529791
> *Can't miss this one :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Roy I know we can always count on you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 9 2010, 06:25 PM~18527788
> *He an Indian?  :dunno:  Cuz muffuccin Indians (feather) can make it rain  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm larry and there is indian larry but I am Mexican Larry :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18531432
> *I'm larry and there is indian larry but I am Mexican Larry :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ENOUGH PLAQUES :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 12:57 AM~18531653
> *YOU GOT ENOUGH PLAQUES :cheesy:
> *


I got like two others ones as well :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 10 2010, 07:00 AM~18532334
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wave: hello Colorado


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 02:33 AM~18532049
> *I got like two others ones as well :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER YEAR DONE PASSED BRO SUPER SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 02:33 AM~18532049
> *I got like two others ones as well :biggrin:
> *


JUST NOT ENOUGH ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 9 2010, 05:43 PM~18527946
> * SUP G TIMER
> *


WUS GOOD CHUCH!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 05:46 PM~18527970
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI SHOWING LOVE FOR GTIMERS
> *


WUS SUP MIAMI WELCOME TO DA COLORADO TOPIC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut da fuck is up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 04:22 PM~18535812
> *ANOTHER YEAR DONE PASSED BRO SUPER SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER
> *


Are you comin to pueblo for the show bROtha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 04:22 PM~18535812
> *ANOTHER YEAR DONE PASSED BRO SUPER SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER
> *


Yup I won't be attending this year. I tried calling you but we keep missing each other I guess :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 05:23 PM~18536526
> *Yup I won't be attending this year. I tried calling you but we keep missing each other I guess :biggrin:
> *


Yo Larry what's good cuz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ODB Entertainment and Lowrider Magazine-
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SANCTION SHOW!

Sept. 19, 2010 
PUEBLO, COLORADO
COLORADO STATE FAIRGROUNDS
1001 Beulah Avenue 
Pueblo, CO 81004
MOVE IN SATURDAY:
9AM-5PM

MOVE IN SUNDAY:
6AM-9AM
___________________
DEADLINE OF PRE REGISTRATION SEPTEMBER 10, 2010
FOR MORE INFO CALL ODB:
719-406-7838
___________________
PRE REGISTRATION FORMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE:
www.odbentertainment.com
or
www.lowriderexperience.net

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

ODB Productions Lowrider Super Show Pueblo Colorado Hotel Info:

Hampton Inn & Suites
4790 Eagleridge Dr. 
Pueblo, Co. 81008 (Exit 102)
(719) 543-6500

Reserve under Family Ties $89.00 per night which includes free hot breakfast.

The cut off date is 9/6/10, so book your rooms now!
PLZ BOOK BY THIS SUNDAY WE GOT A EXTENSION FOR A FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18536484
> *Are you comin to pueblo for the show bROtha
> *


SHIT I WISH, GOT TO MUCH GOING ON AT WORK AND AT HOME , AND I LIKE THE WAY ITS SET UP HEARD ITS REAL NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 05:23 PM~18536526
> *Yup I won't be attending this year. I tried calling you but we keep missing each other I guess :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU DIDNT :cheesy: NEITHER AM I LOOKS LIKE IT, MAYBE WHO KNOWS JUST BUSY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 04:22 PM~18535812
> *ANOTHER YEAR DONE PASSED BRO SUPER SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER
> *


  

Just booked my hotel for Vegas today!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 10 2010, 08:39 PM~18537866
> *
> 
> Just booked my hotel for Vegas today!
> *


WERE YOU STAYIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 09:32 PM~18537812
> *SHIT I WISH, GOT TO MUCH GOING ON AT WORK AND AT HOME , AND I LIKE THE WAY ITS SET UP HEARD ITS REAL NICE
> *


It's really nice



What up Phillipa,my brotha from anotha Motha :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2010, 10:06 PM~18538568
> *It's really nice
> What up Phillipa,my brotha from anotha Motha :wave:
> *


HEY,FELLOW DAYTON RIDER :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 10 2010, 06:32 PM~18536597
> *Yo Larry what's good cuz
> *


Not much bro just chillin,Whats up with you??are you coming to the Pueblo show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374

from this









to this


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2010, 09:45 PM~18537929
> *WERE YOU STAYIN
> *



Keepin it ghetto like back in the day...Circus Circus...was only $68 a night. Then posting up in front of Slots of Fun with my yard drink 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 03:16 AM~18539536
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


 :wow: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 12:04 AM~18538921
> *HEY,FELLOW DAYTON RIDER :cheesy:
> *


Not mucho doggie just trying to keep em spinning :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 03:16 AM~18539536
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


 :angel: 
RIP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bad year for 64s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:07 AM~18540032
> *Bad year for 64s
> 
> 
> ...



I heard he got paid for that nicely,does suck to see more lows off the street though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Alot of wrecked impalas...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 AM~18540150
> *Whutz good CO!!! Alot of wrecked impalas...
> *


what up Fes ,you getting ready for Pueblo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:27 AM~18540143
> *I heard he got paid for that nicely,does suck to see more lows off the street though
> *



He got what he paid for it, so he broke even financially. But emotionally, homie was in love with this car. Hard to see it go but I believe in blessings in disguise so I have faith something better will come along for him. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 AM~18540150
> *Whutz good CO!!! Alot of wrecked impalas...
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:36 AM~18540184
> *He got what he paid for it, so he broke even financially. But emotionally, homie was in love with this car. Hard to see it go but I believe in blessings in disguise so I have faith something better will come along for him.
> :biggrin:
> *


I heard he got something already....I guess not but yeah hopefully he get's something he wants


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I got alot of work to do on the bucket today :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:39 AM~18540207
> *I heard he got something already....I guess not but yeah hopefully he get's something he wants
> *



Yea, he was leaning towards a couple of different cars but in the end, just wasnt feeling them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:42 AM~18540220
> *Yea, he was leaning towards a couple of different cars but in the end, just wasnt feeling them.
> *


tell him to come pick up this bucket ass rag :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody seen Adan's trailer yet ?
:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:45 AM~18540234
> *tell him to come pick up this bucket ass rag :biggrin:
> *



He might do it for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:49 AM~18540260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I tripped out when I seen that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:51 AM~18540271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats crazy...never thought of transporting a car like that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:56 AM~18540291
> *Thats crazy...never thought of transporting a car like that
> *


Me neither but leave it up to Adan and he'll think of anything.
I once seen the guy make blinds for the back of his 64 out of wood. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And a miror kit using real damn mirors for under his hood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not to mention the headlamp visors made out of cardboard and the hose covers made out of aluminum.
Guys a genius when it comes to innovation. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:58 AM~18540300
> *And a miror kit using real damn mirors for under his hood
> *



Thats genious! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Roy!!! nah im not goin' to Pueblo, I'll be workin'!!! :angry: 
Whutz goin' on Ceez!!! Whut you been up to?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno: :rofl: 


Fuckin Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18540390
> *Whutz good Roy!!! nah im not goin' to Pueblo, I'll be workin'!!!  :angry:
> Whutz goin' on Ceez!!! Whut you been up to?
> *


That sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18540390
> *Whutz good Roy!!! nah im not goin' to Pueblo, I'll be workin'!!!  :angry:
> Whutz goin' on Ceez!!! Whut you been up to?
> *


Just workin papa....hows the yobby yob going ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18540394
> *That sucks
> *


it does suck, but imma get paid to go to da bronco game dat day vs seattle... so itz not all bad!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 07:51 AM~18540271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER NOTHING BETTER HAPPEN TO THAT TRUCK HE WILL NEVER GET PAID OUT, NOT A GOOD IDEA AT ALL :nono:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 06:21 AM~18539885
> *Keepin it ghetto like back in the day...Circus Circus...was only $68 a night. Then posting up in front of Slots of Fun with my yard drink
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


68 DOLLARS SOUNDS REAL GOOD, ABOUT MY PRICE RANGE RIGHT NOW :cheesy:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 12:20 AM~18531432
> *I'm larry and there is indian larry but I am Mexican Larry :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


"Hi" "How" and "Que onda wey" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:34 AM~18540476
> *68 DOLLARS SOUNDS REAL GOOD, ABOUT MY PRICE RANGE RIGHT NOW :cheesy:
> *



You gonna go? Book now, prices keep going up each day! 




Hey, the homie Anson is moving out to Ogden this month...so keep an eye out for him!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:15 AM~18540391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA FIND MORE THING TO DO OUT THERE :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:35 AM~18540483
> *You gonna go? Book now, prices keep going up each day!
> Hey, the homie Anson is moving out to Ogden this month...so keep an eye out for him!
> 
> ...


TELL HIM TO COME BYE MY SHOP, ITS THE ONLY ONE IN THE TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18540493
> *TELL HIM TO COME BYE MY SHOP, ITS THE ONLY ONE IN THE TOWN :biggrin:
> *



I will let him know..... Any good cruise spots out there ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18540467
> *BETTER NOTHING BETTER HAPPEN TO THAT TRUCK HE WILL NEVER GET PAID OUT, NOT A GOOD IDEA AT ALL  :nono:
> *


He owns the Uhaul and bought it for that


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18540505
> *He owns the Uhaul and bought it for that
> *


WELL THATS A GOOD BUY  STILL A DUMB IDEA TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:41 AM~18540510
> *WELL THATS A GOOD BUY   STILL A DUMB IDEA TO ME :cheesy:
> *


Yeah me too don't even wanna think what would happen if he hit something hard enough hno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:38 AM~18540495
> *I will let him know..... Any good cruise spots out there ?
> *


WASHINGTON BLVD, BUT NOTHING GOING ON REALLY I BEEN DOWN THIS YEAR SO REALLY HAVENT PUT ANYTHING TOGETHER OUT HERE WE HAD ONE SHOW DONE BY A CAR CLUB CALLED SICKWIDIT WAS A NICE TURN OUT, AND A FEW THINGS IN SALTLAKE I USUALLY SET UP SOMETHING BUT BEEN SO BUSY WITH OTHER STUFF. NEXT YEAR WILL BE DIFFRENT NOONE PICKED UP THE BALL OUT HERE IN OGDEN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I better start working on the hoopty,gotta do the trunk today.Shit is like Chinese to me so wish me luck :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:45 AM~18540536
> *WASHINGTON BLVD, BUT NOTHING GOING ON REALLY I BEEN DOWN THIS YEAR SO REALLY HAVENT PUT ANYTHING TOGETHER OUT HERE WE HAD ONE SHOW DONE BY A CAR CLUB CALLED SICKWIDIT WAS A NICE TURN OUT, AND A FEW THINGS IN SALTLAKE I USUALLY SET UP SOMETHING BUT BEEN SO BUSY WITH OTHER STUFF. NEXT YEAR WILL BE DIFFRENT NOONE PICKED UP THE BALL OUT HERE IN OGDEN
> *



 

im sure I will be out there next year to visit!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 09:45 AM~18540539
> *I better start working on the hoopty,gotta do the trunk today.Shit is like Chinese to me so wish me luck :happysad:
> *



Good luck primo! See ya in Pueblo


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:44 AM~18540529
> *Yeah me too don't even wanna think what would happen if he hit something hard enough hno:
> *


I WASN'T HATING BUT THAT JUST WOULD NOT BE A GOOD SCENE, AND DONT LOOK LIKE TO SAFE TO ME WITH THEM MOUNTAIN WINDS BUT HEY IF IT WORKS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:46 AM~18540540
> *
> 
> im sure I will be out there next year to visit!
> *


I MOVED OUT THERE ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AND MET SOME OF THE GUYS ON HERE, WHY HE MOVE OUT HERE?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 09:48 AM~18540556
> *I MOVED OUT THERE ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO AND MET SOME OF THE GUYS ON HERE, WHY HE MOVE OUT HERE?
> *



His wifey got a good job out there...He is driving out this weekend the Monte on the trailer this weekend.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:55 AM~18540580
> *His wifey got a good job out there...He is driving out this weekend the Monte on the trailer this weekend.
> *


THATS GOOD LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING HIM TALL HIM TO CALL ME AFTER HE GETS SETTLED 801-425-3756 ONE MORE CLUB, ONE MORE RIDER HELPS OUR CITY :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 09:28 AM~18540447
> *Just workin papa....hows the yobby yob going ?
> *


itz cool, u work alot but i've been havin' a gang of fun!!! luvin' denver!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 10:31 AM~18540764
> *THATS GOOD LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING HIM TALL HIM TO CALL ME AFTER HE GETS SETTLED 801-425-3756 ONE MORE CLUB, ONE MORE RIDER HELPS OUR CITY :biggrin:
> *



 I will let him know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 10:36 AM~18540783
> *itz cool, u work alot but i've been havin' a gang of fun!!! luvin' denver!!!  :biggrin:
> *



When you moving up here then ? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 10:38 AM~18540795
> *When you moving up here then ?  :biggrin:
> *


IDK... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS, fesboogie, thirtymax

what day you gonna be in ptown next week homie? We'll be in town fri evening, staying at the marriot.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 11 2010, 10:43 AM~18540828
> *IDK...  :biggrin:
> *



Let me know if you need anything.....No *******!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 11:34 PM~18539089
> *Not much bro just chillin,Whats up with you??are you coming to the Pueblo show?
> *


Naw man I was going to go but couldn't get time off from work.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 11:03 AM~18540939
> *Let me know if you need anything.....No *******!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18541967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this car lot at :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18541981
> *where is this car lot at  :0
> *


On Circle... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18540391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy was saying I lived in a trailer park but he's real cool so I made a sign that said "fuck screwed up loco" and you know offtopic so I ran with it and was posting it elsewhere too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up colorado...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 11 2010, 03:53 PM~18542408
> *What up colorado...
> *


whutz good buma!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma have to bring back out Sancho after I seen how much attention Jerry was getting :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18524518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That chubster makes that bike look small...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 12 2010, 04:16 AM~18545774
> *That chubster makes that bike look small...
> *


Lol what's up chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 11 2010, 11:27 AM~18541073
> *Naw man I was going to go but couldn't get time off from work.
> *


dat sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Football is finally here!!!!!!

Finally an excuse to drink before Noon. :cheesy:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> quote=mrouija,Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18410605]
> *Here is the <span style=\'color:red\'>pre-registration forms **above, so you can download forms or pay thru paypal to pre register for Dec. 5 (los magnificos) car show .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 07:49 AM~18540260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats fuckin crazy and its easy for him he has a rag


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 07:30 AM~18546272
> *Football is finally here!!!!!!
> 
> Finally an excuse to drink before Noon.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18541967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 12 2010, 08:44 AM~18546329
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE
> *


Your car shoulda been over there


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 9 2010, 03:40 PM~18527022
> *sup dom :wave:
> *


what up big john, time to relax and do pizza,beer and broncos


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado, whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Roy & Dom!!! whut u guys up to today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 12 2010, 11:03 AM~18547026
> *Whutz good Roy & Dom!!! whut u guys up to today?
> *


Watching the games :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Somepics from the parade but where I took pics there wasn't alot of people but there was at the parade.It was cool the kids had fun and so did I.Towards the end me and my newphew were making it rain with that candy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2010, 11:44 AM~18547245
> *Somepics from the parade but where I took pics there wasn't alot of people but there was at the parade.It was cool the kids had fun and so did I.Towards the end me and my newphew were making it rain with that candy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How much are the extra wrist bands on saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think they are 25


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 01:44 PM~18547846
> *I think they are 25
> *


thats what I thought


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 12:44 PM~18547846
> *I think they are 25
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 12 2010, 07:29 AM~18546069
> *Lol what's up chris
> *



Nada bROther....what up with you?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 08:22 AM~18546463
> *What up Fes
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Buma how you been homie?
Getting ready for P-town?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 12 2010, 04:59 PM~18549124
> *What up Buma how you been homie?
> Getting ready for P-town?
> *


just work'n homie ...... :biggrin: yea the monte almost done i will finish it in the next couple days :x: to see what it do... the crew will be there friday.... :naughty:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

page 2


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 AM~18553549
> *Whats up CO?
> *


What's up joe


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 12 2010, 05:27 PM~18548957
> *Nada bROther....what up with you?
> *


Just been workin and gettin ready for the next couple shows comin up


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Sep 13 2010, 07:40 AM~18553731
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18540939
> *Let me know if you need anything.....No *******!
> *


xx22 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin on CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 13 2010, 09:29 AM~18554411
> *Whutz goin on CO!!!
> *


 :wave: u got 19 in stock? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 13 2010, 11:03 AM~18554603
> *:wave:  u got 19 in stock? :biggrin:
> *


I will when it ships!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 13 2010, 10:21 AM~18554701
> *I will when it ships!!!
> *


let me no homie... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 13 2010, 11:41 AM~18554824
> *let me no homie... :biggrin:
> *


  I will


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Savin us from page 2


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 13 2010, 12:55 PM~18555327
> *sup co
> *


X's 6fo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18557385
> *X's 6fo
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 04:53 PM~18557395
> *nice ride
> *


thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

What up CO its been a good summer this year. Not a cop in sight last nite on feds


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

$$$$$ SALE$$$$$$










this is my homies 61 Parkwood.. all redone frame off, chrome undies, chromed out motor, new interior etc... price is $23k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You would kill the wagon class with that here in Co I don't think I've seen a real nice wagon around chromed out underneath that is..


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 05:12 PM~18557579
> *You would kill the wagon class with that here in Co I don't think I've seen a real nice wagon around chromed out underneath that is..
> *


 :yes: :yes: oh and i also forgot to mention the upper and lower A's, and rearend is engraved... pics to come!

oh.. painted belly too :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 04:02 PM~18557505
> *$$$$$ SALE$$$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

started out with this,and I'm just using some scrap parts it's not a show bike and the bike was a freebie










ended up like this but I need to paint it and finish it up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:40 PM~18559675
> *started out with this,and I'm just using some scrap parts it's not a show bike and the bike was a freebie
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 13 2010, 09:03 PM~18559956
> *I LIKE IT  :0
> *


Thanx I"m building it for my kid


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18557385
> *X's 6fo
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 05:02 PM~18557505
> *$$$$$ SALE$$$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


Where's those 23 stacks when you need em? :happysad: 


Clean ass wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18557385
> *X's 6fo
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 07:40 PM~18559675
> *started out with this,and I'm just using some scrap parts it's not a show bike and the bike was a freebie
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I'm diggin that a lot Larr :thumbsup:

You're always messin with somethin huh :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Sep 13 2010, 09:48 PM~18560591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  thanks... come say hi when u see us in ptown homie!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn I sho wish I was going to the show this weekend so I can meet some of you guys and drink some frillas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:40 PM~18559675
> *started out with this,and I'm just using some scrap parts it's not a show bike and the bike was a freebie
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 10:14 PM~18560843
> *thanks :biggrin:  Built by Blvd Customs
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:    thanks... come say hi when u see us in ptown homie!
> *


Will do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx guys


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 13 2010, 08:36 AM~18553706
> *Just been workin and gettin ready for the next couple shows comin up
> *



Post pics


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Sep 13 2010, 11:39 PM~18561607
> *Post pics
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 05:33 PM~18561074
> *thanx guys
> *


that bike looks sick larry tooo much time and talent on ur hands :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 AM~18563925
> *that bike looks sick larry tooo much time and talent on ur hands :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wish I had more of both


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up CO :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So loco supreme I see your avatar says "finish dis bitch" so are you gpnna finish it?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Not sure if this link will work 
rtsp://v8.cache8.c.youtube.com/CjgLENy73wIaLwlaX8Vy0cWVVRMYJCAkFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSB3Jlc3VsdHNguOuXysPm9MdMDA==/0/0/0/video.3gp
Some nice rides on there


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18566597
> *Not sure if this link will work
> rtsp://v8.cache8.c.youtube.com/CjgLENy73wIaLwlaX8Vy0cWVVRMYJCAkFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSB3Jlc3VsdHNguOuXysPm9MdMDA==/0/0/0/video.3gp
> Some nice rides on there
> *


FAILED!!! :angry:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

One more try
http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv...n&v=VZXF0XLFX1o

Like I said, there's some bad rides in there


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*MIAMI GT PASSING THRU*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 14 2010, 01:50 PM~18565655
> *So loco supreme I see your avatar says "finish dis bitch" so are you gpnna finish it?
> *


don't hold your breath sorry Joey just keeping it real :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Made me some hopping sticks,measures up to 88" if anybody needs em for a show just hit me up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2010, 04:53 PM~18567833
> *don't hold your breath sorry Joey just keeping it real :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Sep 14 2010, 05:54 PM~18567837
> *Made me some hopping sticks,measures up to 88"  if anybody needs em for a show just hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice...there gonna be a hop in Pueblo?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 14 2010, 10:25 PM~18570858
> *Very Nice...there gonna be a hop in Pueblo?
> *


there was last year so I'd say yeah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:46 PM~18571177
> *there was last year so I'd say yeah
> *


I meant pre or post show without the LRM judges :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18571200
> *I meant pre or post show without the LRM judges :biggrin:
> *


oops my bad :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 14 2010, 09:48 PM~18571200
> *I meant pre or post show without the LRM judges :biggrin:
> *


I might take them with me just in case


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:49 PM~18571233
> *oops my bad :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
It's all gravy doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 14 2010, 11:25 PM~18572185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 14 2010, 03:20 PM~18567060
> *MIAMI GT PASSING THRU
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18559992
> *Thanx I"m building it for my kid
> *


CAN I BE ONE OF YOUR KIDS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2010, 09:08 AM~18573750
> *
> *


What's up RenzO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 15 2010, 08:34 AM~18573511
> *CAN I BE ONE OF YOUR KIDS TOO  :biggrin:
> *


sure hijto what would you like :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good brothers!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2010, 12:17 PM~18575549
> *sure hijto what would you like :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I finally finished my passenger side rocker so I'm gonna fix the toeboard and weld in the long brace accross then the floor


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How much is it to get my ride in the day of the show. I don't get back till tomorrow and I still need to get it ready. Let me know who is rolling from the springs to p town. Hopefully I can roll with one of y'all.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2010, 07:00 PM~18578073
> *How much is it to get my ride in the day of the show. I don't get back till tomorrow and I still need to get it ready. Let me know who is rolling from the springs to p town.  Hopefully I can roll with one of y'all.
> *


I think it's 50


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 15 2010, 07:00 PM~18578073
> *How much is it to get my ride in the day of the show. I don't get back till tomorrow and I still need to get it ready. Let me know who is rolling from the springs to p town.  Hopefully I can roll with one of y'all.
> *


CITY WIDE is rolling from the car wash on fountain and academy meeting at 600 630 sunday morning


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 15 2010, 08:15 PM~18578697
> *CITY WIDE is rolling from the car wash on fountain and academy meeting at 600 630 sunday morning
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: bright eyed n bushy tailed!! Ala Verga thats early! :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 15 2010, 08:29 PM~18578854
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  bright eyed n bushy tailed!!  Ala Verga thats early!  :happysad:
> *


amen to that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

No hop competition for me. Fried a damn motor testing the car, and sold my last in stock one the other day! :angry: :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 15 2010, 07:29 PM~18578854
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  bright eyed n bushy tailed!!  Ala Verga thats early!  :happysad:
> *


what up Ken


Paul you are more than welcome to join us Sunday morning


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 15 2010, 10:20 PM~18579906
> *what up Ken
> Paul you are more than welcome to join us Sunday morning
> *


What's up Chris is that an invite for RUTHLESS as well?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 15 2010, 10:20 PM~18579906
> *what up Ken
> Paul you are more than welcome to join us Sunday morning
> *


yo Chris wuttup!! shit ill go to ur meeting if you serving up burritos :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:
What's up CO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up John John :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 15 2010, 10:22 PM~18579926
> *What's up Chris is that an invite for RUTHLESS as well?
> *


always u know that


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what Rich said ^^^

Ricky...we rolled down there with Ruthless last year and i think its a good tradition to keep


Ken sorry no tortillas...(Big Al voice)...just meeting to roll down I-25


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 15 2010, 10:54 PM~18580267
> *what Rich said ^^^
> 
> Ricky...we rolled down there with Ruthless last year and i think its a good tradition to keep
> ...


  come say wuttup on Sat homie..


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sure will


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 15 2010, 10:29 PM~18579988
> *:wave:
> What's up CO
> *


wud up fool when you moving back??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18579882
> *No hop competition for me. Fried a damn motor testing the car, and sold my last in stock one the other day! :angry:  :angry:
> *



Big Cadi on here I think had a couple for sale.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 16 2010, 06:16 AM~18581681
> *Big Cadi on here I think had a couple for sale.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 15 2010, 10:22 PM~18579926
> *What's up Chris is that an invite for RUTHLESS as well?
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!? :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 16 2010, 08:51 AM~18582478
> *Wut up CO!?  :biggrin:
> *


whats good anson....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18580267
> *what Rich said ^^^
> 
> Ricky...we rolled down there with Ruthless last year and i think its a good tradition to keep
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2010, 12:17 PM~18575549
> *sure hijto what would you like :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT TOPLESS REGAL YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 


What up LIL!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 16 2010, 11:29 AM~18583096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT TOPLESS REGAL YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


thats my boy going for the big toys first fuck that small shit :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 16 2010, 08:26 PM~18586810
> *whats up CO :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18586891
> *:wave:
> *


Answer your damn phone! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 16 2010, 11:29 AM~18583096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT TOPLESS REGAL YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 16 2010, 08:57 PM~18587058
> *Answer your damn phone! :biggrin:
> *


In the truck charging :happysad:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 15 2010, 09:34 PM~18580054
> *What up John John :wave:
> *


Just here at home with. The family and you


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nothing like a nice cold Corona on a nice cool night :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO!


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18587676
> *Nothing like a nice cold Corona on a nice cool night :biggrin:
> *


Thats what im talking about homie :wave: me too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18587676
> *Nothing like a nice cold Corona on a nice cool night :biggrin:
> *


it's been hot here


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Sep 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18588106
> *Thats what im talking about homie :wave: me too
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2010, 10:22 PM~18588413
> *it's been hot here
> *


Sup Larr
Its been 75ish during the days and 60ish at night here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 11:33 PM~18588502
> *Sup Larr
> Its been 75ish during the days and 60ish at night here
> *


we still in that 100ish :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 17 2010, 06:10 AM~18589382
> *TGIF
> *


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

we are rollin about 6 of our cars to the show sunday early morning if anyone wants to meet and caravan down.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do co anyone looking 4 a 85 regal selling it 4 $5500 fully wraped frame chrome under carriage double pump to the front (black magic)adell 1/2 lines ready to hit the streets pm me if you want it. :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 17 2010, 07:45 AM~18589617
> *we are rollin about 6 of our cars to the show sunday early morning if anyone wants to meet and caravan down.
> *


RUTHLESS and CITYWIDE are leaving early Sunday morning hit us or prez Chris and let us know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo+Sep 17 2010, 08:48 AM~18589907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun and be safe! TAKE LOTS OF PICS..


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 13 2010, 04:02 PM~18557505
> *$$$$$ SALE$$$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


TTT HIT ME UP IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I'M WILLING TO TRADE IF ITS WORTH IT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Sep 17 2010, 07:48 AM~18589907
> *wat it do co anyone looking 4 a 85 regal selling it 4 $5500 fully wraped frame chrome under carriage double pump to the front (black magic)adell 1/2 lines ready to hit the streets pm me if you want it.  :wave:
> *


:wow:
Any pics


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 17 2010, 10:53 AM~18591167
> *:wow:
> Any pics
> *


have sum pics later to night homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 15 2010, 12:25 AM~18572185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18587058
> *Answer your damn phone! :biggrin:
> *


HE GOT A CRICKET PHONE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2010, 02:23 PM~18584743
> *thats my boy going for the big toys first fuck that small shit :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 17 2010, 10:30 AM~18591040
> *Pics?
> Have fun and be safe! TAKE LOTS OF PICS..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 17 2010, 09:31 AM~18590642
> *RUTHLESS and CITYWIDE are leaving early Sunday morning hit us or prez Chris and let us know
> *


cool bro, send me a #


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

IN P-TOWN TIME 4 A BEER.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 17 2010, 07:23 PM~18594063
> *IN P-TOWN TIME 4 A BEER.... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

building a late 80's early 90's lowrider with 13x7 rims how far by law can they stick out does anybody know? :dunno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 15 2010, 09:17 PM~18579882
> *No hop competition for me. Fried a damn motor testing the car, and sold my last in stock one the other day! :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE I HAVE A MOTOR GIVE ME A CALL 720-404-3458 BUMA :biggrin: IM IN TOWN .... I NEED SOME PARTS ,


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody else that's down to roll with us to pueblo we r leaving Sunday at 6 we r meeting up at the car wash on academy and fountain it would be nice to seea convoy of cars Rollin if anybody is down u can meet us there or call me at 246-8706


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP JOE YOU GET YOUR CAR UP BRO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah i got it goin. Still no hop for me though, it'll just be in the show. How bout you?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18595925
> *Yeah i got it goin. Still no hop for me though, it'll just be in the show. How bout you?
> *


YEA MY CAR WILL BE SHOWING GOT IT GOING BUT NOT THE WAY I WANT IT BUT FUCK IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF BRO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18595933
> *YEA MY CAR WILL BE SHOWING GOT IT GOING BUT NOT THE WAY I WANT IT BUT FUCK IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF BRO
> *


 YUP!! Same here. You comin down tomorrow or sunday morning?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 17 2010, 10:33 PM~18595944
> *YUP!! Same here. You comin down tomorrow or sunday morning?
> *


I'LL BE THERE TOMARROW TO ENTER MY RIDE THEN SHOOTING BACK TO THE SPRINGS TO HAVE A PARTY FOR MY SON


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Right on. We'll be there in the morning too. Have a safe trip down and we"ll see ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 17 2010, 10:36 PM~18595967
> *Right on. We'll be there in the morning too. Have a safe trip down and we"ll see ya there :thumbsup:
> *


HOPEFULLY I GET TO MEET YOU BRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL I'M OUTS COLORADO GOTTA GET UP EARLY AND HIT THE PAVEMENT SEE YOU RIDERS OUT THERE .......SHAOOOH!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63

You ready now foo?? :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 18 2010, 12:25 AM~18596197
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
> 
> You ready now foo?? :biggrin:
> *


No but im tired. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 18 2010, 12:28 AM~18596211
> *No but im tired. :angry:
> *


You'll be okay


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 17 2010, 10:08 PM~18595764
> *Anybody else that's down to roll with us to pueblo we r leaving Sunday at 6 we r meeting up at the car wash on academy and fountain it would be nice to seea convoy of cars Rollin if anybody is down u can meet us there or call me at 246-8706
> *


  mine is 243-5052


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 18 2010, 02:27 AM~18596734
> *
> *


Where you at renzo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 18 2010, 03:10 AM~18596838
> *Where you at renzo
> *


at the hotel and u......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a safe trip to all you riderz heading down to Pueblo! 


Good luck Colorado.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 18 2010, 01:15 AM~18596490
> * mine is 243-5052
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

wake up colorado ... :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18598072
> *wake up colorado ... :wow:
> *



Hows P Town ?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 18 2010, 10:55 AM~18598132
> *Hows P Town ?
> *


so far so good were not in jail thats a good thing :biggrin: not from the lack of trying.. :0


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 14 2010, 11:25 PM~18572185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18598841
> *so far so good were not in jail  thats a good thing :biggrin: not from the lack of trying.. :0
> *



The nights young my friend...I got a good bondsman ! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again Sean for the hook up on the rooms
These fuckers are nice dog :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

good to see that the ones that went up today and posted in here that yous made it safe up to Pueblo and to the one's leaving in the morning have a safe trip. see you all in the morning


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 18 2010, 06:01 PM~18599730
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Have Fun!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 18 2010, 03:46 PM~18599403
> *Thanks again Sean for the hook up on the rooms
> These fuckers are nice dog :thumbsup:
> *


whats good roy...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 18 2010, 06:35 PM~18599918
> *Have Fun!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Last time if anyone wants to roll with us tomorrow we r meeting up at the carwash on academy and fountain at around 530 and we r leaving at 6 any clubs or solo riders are welcome see u guys in the morning!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18601255
> *Last time if anyone wants to roll with us tomorrow we r meeting up at the carwash on academy and fountain at around 530 and we r leaving at 6 any clubs or solo riders are welcome see u guys in the morning!
> *


we might make it closer to 6:00 we shouldnt be too late....but we will be there at the wash Ricky


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Goooooddddd morning CO!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEADING DOWN TO THE PUEBLO SHOW SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

At the show kicking it :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Any pics of the Pueblo show?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

On my way home good time today glad seeing u homies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone made it back home safe after a busy weekend. Look forward to seeing the pics of the show! Congrats to all the winners today and everyone that participated!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

on my way home right now but I though I would post a few pic's before I'm to fucked up. nice to see the people I did and sorry for missing anyone that I did


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

on my way home right now but I though I would post a few pic's before I'm to fucked up. nice to see the people I did and sorry for missing anyone that I did


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Much respect to everyone who came down to the show today it was a great turnout. Hope everyone has a safe trip home. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

THE SHOW IN PUEBLO WAS OFF THE CHAIN NOW I KNOW WHEN PEOPLE SAY ITS BETTER THAN DENVER IT IS WAY BETTER MUCH PROPS TO MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS ALSO WANNA SAY THANKS TO CITYWIDE FOR STOPPING AND HELPING OUT ME AND KIKO THANKS CITYWIDE!!!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

anytime homie u know how it is so anytime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great show as usual....still in P-town putting down a few :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you make it home renzo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 20 2010, 12:33 AM~18608714
> *Did you make it home renzo
> *


We stayed a other night!!!!!!  I called u and your phone was off!!!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up co... wanted to say thanks for the great weekend p town.. show was good.. glad to see some of the riderz this weekend... also thanks to ROLLERZ ONLY had a good time at the pre party.. 

we need to do this again.. had fun..


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Sep 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18606263
> *Any pics of the Pueblo show?
> *


i posted about 70 pics in my paint section of the show of random cars and the hop


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE COLORADO RYDERS WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY! DAMN GOOD SHOW AND THE PRE SHOW PARTY WAS OFF THE HOOK!
ALSO WOULD LIKE TO BE THE FIRST TO WELCOME IVAN FROM WYOMING TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks bro i just got home i was so tired i pulled over and slept in my truck for like 9 hours


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 20 2010, 07:52 AM~18609875
> *CONGRATS TO ALL THE COLORADO RYDERS WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY! DAMN GOOD SHOW AND THE PRE SHOW PARTY WAS OFF THE HOOK!
> ALSO WOULD LIKE TO BE THE FIRST TO WELCOME IVAN FROM WYOMING TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!
> *


Congrats to you and Ralph... it was a DAMN good show.

Congrats Ivan

Pueblo put it down again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 20 2010, 09:19 AM~18610035
> *Thanks bRO i just got home i was so tired i pulled over and slept in my truck for like 9 hours
> *


Welcome to the family bRO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18608007
> *THE SHOW IN PUEBLO WAS OFF THE CHAIN NOW I KNOW WHEN PEOPLE SAY ITS BETTER THAN DENVER IT IS WAY BETTER MUCH PROPS TO MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS AND THE REST OF THE COLORADO RIDERS ALSO WANNA SAY THANKS TO CITYWIDE FOR STOPPING AND HELPING OUT ME AND KIKO THANKS CITYWIDE!!!!!
> *


That is what Club Unity is all about Mr. Wrinkles
and Congrats on the additions to the club Goodtimes...you guys had one hell of a line up

i would personally like to thank Ruthless for their patience yesterday morning...Ricky i do appreciate what you did for us yesterday (i still owe that drink)

CityWide had a blast yesterday and big ups to all that took home trophies and everyone that showed. i was happy when Beto said they signed a 5 year contract

it was good talking to you Big John...you will see some our guys at your show


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 09:27 AM~18610081
> *Congrats to you and Ralph... it was a DAMN good show.
> 
> Congrats Ivan
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 20 2010, 09:36 AM~18610157
> *:thumbsup:
> *


NOT SURE WHAT EVERYBODY TOOK AT THE SHOW, BUT WANT TO CONGRATULATE MY BROTHERS ANGEL (3RD IN 60'S MILD, RALPH 1ST (80'S FULL) AND J (1ST WITH THE MAGNUM)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED took 4 entries and we took *four 1st places along with 1 sweepstakes* so congrats to my family and congradulations to all others who placed and who just plain out represented


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:04 AM~18610385
> *MOST HATED took 4 entries and we took four 1st places along with 1 sweepstakes so congrats to my family and congradulations to all others who placed and who just plain out represented
> *


nice chopping it up with you Larry


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 10:04 AM~18610385
> *MOST HATED took 4 entries and we took four 1st places along with 1 sweepstakes so congrats to my family and congradulations to all others who placed and who just plain out represented
> *


NICE!!!!!
DIDNT WANT TO BRAG THATS WHY I DIDNT PUT WHAT I TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 10:10 AM~18610425
> *nice chopping it up with you Larry
> *


You too bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Sep 20 2010, 10:12 AM~18610441
> *NICE!!!!!
> DIDNT WANT TO BRAG THATS WHY I DIDNT PUT WHAT I TOOK :biggrin:
> *


no braggin just reporting what happened


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 10:19 AM~18610492
> *no braggin just reporting what happened
> *


I didnt say you were! I said I didnt want too! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 09:36 AM~18610150
> *That is what Club Unity is all about Mr. Wrinkles
> and Congrats on the additions to the club Goodtimes...you guys had one hell of a line up
> 
> ...


No problem Chris we also had a blast cruising with you guys yesterday and shit happens. We should make it official that CITYWIDE and RUTHLESS cruise every year to the show in denver and pueblo together. GOODTIMES you guys were looking good yesterday. The drama was very minimal yesterday that was good I am glad that all of us can get together in one place at the same time with NO DRAMA! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 20 2010, 10:05 AM~18610862
> *No problem Chris we also had a blast cruising with you guys yesterday and shit happens. We should make it official that CITYWIDE and RUTHLESS cruise every year to the show in denver and pueblo together. GOODTIMES you guys were looking good yesterday. The drama was very minimal yesterday that was good I am glad that all of us can get together in one place at the same time with NO DRAMA!  :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES, CITYWIDE, RUTHLESS NOTHING ELSE MATTERS AND EAST SIDE LOW RIDE HAD A GOOD LINE UP!!!!! CANT WAIT TO THE NEXT EVENT ... THE UNITY WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!! BIG UPS COLORADO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18608554
> *Great show as usual....still in P-town putting down a few :cheesy:
> *


Welcome back home GTIMER.......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 19 2010, 07:35 AM~18602861
> *HEADING DOWN TO THE PUEBLO SHOW SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE
> *


See you next week GTIMER...... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 20 2010, 09:33 AM~18610599
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave: right on for the help hit me up when your in town to get you dem parts.....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 20 2010, 10:34 AM~18611047
> *See you next week GTIMER...... :biggrin:
> *


SIMON PERRO JUST CALL ME WHEN YOU GET IN.. :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 08:36 AM~18610150
> *That is what Club Unity is all about Mr. Wrinkles
> and Congrats on the additions to the club Goodtimes...you guys had one hell of a line up
> 
> ...


THANKS CHRIS FOR THE COMPLIMANT :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:04 AM~18610385
> *MOST HATED took 4 entries and we took four 1st places along with 1 sweepstakes so congrats to my family and congradulations to all others who placed and who just plain out represented
> *


congrats on the wins.... good seeing you guys out there!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18611040
> *Welcome back home GTIMER.......
> *


whats up goodtimer....


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 20 2010, 10:44 AM~18611132
> *:wave: right on for the help hit me up when your in town to get you dem parts.....
> 
> 
> ...


whats good buma!! thanks for letting us kick with you guys the whole trip... nothing like a road trip with good family!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 20 2010, 11:09 AM~18611349
> *SIMON PERRO JUST CALL ME WHEN YOU GET IN.. :biggrin:
> *


Ya savez....have the frias ready, we need to talk buisness VP....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18611431
> *whats good buma!! thanks for letting us kick with you guys the whole trip... nothing like a road trip with good family!!
> *


 :biggrin: ANY TIME HAD A GREAT TIME NOBODY WENT TO JAIL THATS A GOOD THING....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 08:36 AM~18610150
> *That is what Club Unity is all about Mr. Wrinkles
> and Congrats on the additions to the club Goodtimes...you guys had one hell of a line up
> 
> ...


thank you to homie you guys are some good people! see you guys sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 8 2010, 03:17 PM~18517351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope to see everybody there! on the flier were it says $10 to park thats in the show with your club to be part of club participation. $10 cars will not be judged individually. all spectator parking is free.THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:16 AM~18611419
> *whats up goodtimer....
> *


What it dew homeboy....


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 20 2010, 01:23 PM~18612470
> *What it dew homeboy....
> *


just doing the damn thing!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18611522
> *:biggrin: ANY TIME HAD A GREAT TIME NOBODY WENT TO JAIL THATS A GOOD THING....
> *


x2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 20 2010, 01:56 PM~18612719
> *just doing the damn thing!!!
> *


That's. Right.... :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 20 2010, 02:00 PM~18612772
> *That's. Right.... :biggrin:
> *


nice line up at p town show... good to see roy back at it.. congrats roy!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Sep 20 2010, 11:33 AM~18611040
> *Welcome back home GTIMER.......
> *


Thanks dog ,GOOD to be back home. :yes:
Also thanks for all that gave us props on our line up.
Big ups to all the clubs that made it out and all the solo ridaz that made the trip as well as those that just came to spectate or support.
Congrats Ivan...RO is a very nice Family to be in.I wish you luck in the future.
Sorry Larry didn't mean to pat the pansa doggie,it's all love.

Came back home to some fucked up shit.Somebody broke into our house and stole a PS3 and XBox 360 and some liquor.We think it was some of Lil Roy's friends since entry was made at the doggie door and nothing else was taken.Thank God they didn't find the guns ,Lil Fawkers :angry:
O'well Good to have insurance :happysad:

Anyways was a great show and can't wait til the next one  

Pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 20 2010, 03:06 PM~18612845
> *nice line up at p town show... good to see roy back at it.. congrats roy!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog
And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.











:biggrin: 


Congrats Colorado Springs :thumbsup:
And special thanks to all who helped


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Be back onna in a few but big ups to my fellow Good Timers
Out of 15 Rides we came home with 10 Awards

6 1st places and 4 2nd places


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 20 2010, 09:19 AM~18610035
> *Thanks bro i just got home i was so tired i pulled over and slept in my truck for like 9 hours
> *


Welcome 2 the RO FAMILY....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 03:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


ALLIANCE loco haha just messing thanks to all the clubs state wide that make this life style the lifestyle i live and love big thanks again.. cant wait to see what comes next !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 03:35 PM~18613094
> *Thanks dog ,GOOD to be back home. :yes:
> Also thanks for all that gave us props on our line up.
> Big ups to all the clubs that made it out and all the solo ridaz that made the trip as well as those that just came to spectate or support.
> ...


It's all good Roy you know we coo like that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *greenmerc77*, ROBS~88~LS, MEMORIESCC

It's always good talking to you bro as always


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 03:50 PM~18613701
> *4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, greenmerc77, ROBS~88~LS, MEMORIESCC
> 
> It's always good talking to you bro as always
> *


i always like to kick it with you and I'll see you on the 2nd homie.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 8 2010, 03:17 PM~18517351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 20 2010, 04:53 PM~18613725
> *i always like to kick it with you and I'll see you on the 2nd homie.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18608554
> *Great show as usual....still in P-town putting down a few :cheesy:
> *


WELCOME BAK HOME LOKO GT UP  AND PROPS G TIMERS ON THE LINE UP WE HEARD THAT ALL THE WAY 2 CALI FROM OUT SIDE CAR CLUBS MADE US PROUD LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 20 2010, 05:45 PM~18614148
> *WELCOME BAK HOME LOKO GT UP   AND PROPS G TIMERS ON THE LINE UP WE HEARD THAT ALL THE WAY 2 CALI FROM OUT SIDE CAR CLUBS MADE US PROUD LIKE ALWAYS
> *


X2... GT COLORADO....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719


whats up bRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 20 2010, 06:06 PM~18614367
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719
> whats up bRO
> *


NOT MUCH FINALLY RECOVERING FROM THE WEEKEND


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 20 2010, 04:45 PM~18614148
> *WELCOME BAK HOME LOKO GT UP   AND PROPS G TIMERS ON THE LINE UP WE HEARD THAT ALL THE WAY 2 CALI FROM OUT SIDE CAR CLUBS MADE US PROUD LIKE ALWAYS
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 20 2010, 05:29 PM~18614589
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


NOW POST SOME PICS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up GOODTIMERS AND 303 RIDERS GT NM ROLLIN THRO by to say whats up.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 20 2010, 05:32 PM~18614616
> *NOW POST SOME PICS LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


HOW I DO THAT I HIT THE IMAGE UPLOADER Y NADA :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 20 2010, 05:35 PM~18614651
> *HOW I DO THAT I HIT THE IMAGE UPLOADER Y NADA :dunno:
> *


BROWSE AND POST LOKO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18614632
> *whats up GOODTIMERS AND 303 RIDERS GT NM ROLLIN THRO by to say whats up.
> *


WUS SUP GT AND NEW MEXICO ALOT OF FIRME RIDES CAME UP FROM THERE


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 20 2010, 10:19 AM~18610035
> *Thanks bro i just got home i was so tired i pulled over and slept in my truck for like 9 hours
> *


You should of just stayed the night, and left in the morning.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 20 2010, 05:35 PM~18614659
> *BROWSE AND POST LOKO
> *


H:\DCIM\100PHOTO\SAM_0798.JPG FUCK FAIL!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 20 2010, 05:56 PM~18614878
> *H:\DCIM\100PHOTO\SAM_0798.JPG FUCK FAIL!!!!!!!
> *


SEND THEM 2 MY EMAIL IF YOU CAN LOKO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some pics.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

waachaa hit me with a new one well welcome back roy.... serio :biggrin: :biggrin: and to all my colorado brothers congrats on ur shine.. u guys are pushinn hard and it's showing & to all that departed good luck homies stay up keep pushinn.. goodtimes sgv passin thru..


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Sep 20 2010, 05:45 PM~18614148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bosses :thumbsup:
It's an honor to be back :yes:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone know how the hop went ? Who won and what they hit ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18615367
> *waachaa hit me with a new one well welcome back roy.... serio :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and to all my colorado brothers congrats on ur shine.. u guys are pushinn hard and it's showing & to all that departed good luck homies stay up keep pushinn.. goodtimes sgv passin thru..
> *


Thanks Ruben


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

DAMN CHUCK I DIDNT REALIZE YOU SNAPPED THAT MANY PICS


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Nice pics,keep em coming


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wrinkles 1st place Mild Luxury









Kiko 1st place Street Luxury










Curtis didn't place but has a Bad ass 66 Caprice with only 40k miles on it











Tommy didn't place but has a bad ass 64 











*SAL** did not place but has a bad ass 63 Wagon










Roy 2nd Place 60's Street Impala










Silviano 1st Place 60's Mild










Mike did not place but has a bad ass 61 Bubbletop










Silviano 1st place 60's original Convertible










Jerry 2nd place Trucks 59 and below










Jimmy 2nd place 50's Street











Stevie 1st place 50's Mild 










Derick 1st place 40's Original


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 20 2010, 09:00 PM~18615657
> *DAMN CHUCK I DIDNT REALIZE YOU SNAPPED THAT MANY PICS
> *


I am only half way there. :cheesy:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats homie


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Click on pic for video


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18615749
> *Wrinkles 1st place Mild Luxury
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD GT CAN YOU POST UP ALL THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER IN THE MAIN GOOD TIMES TOPIC THANKS IN ADVANCE LOKOS LINE UP WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 06:45 PM~18615489
> *Thanks Bosses :thumbsup:
> It's an honor to be back :yes:
> *


WE GLAD 2 HAVE YOU BACK  GT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 20 2010, 08:19 PM~18615848
> *LOOKIN GOOD GT CAN YOU POST UP ALL THE GT COLORADO CHAPTER IN THE MAIN GOOD TIMES TOPIC THANKS IN ADVANCE LOKOS LINE UP WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 20 2010, 06:15 PM~18614457
> *NOT MUCH FINALLY RECOVERING FROM THE WEEKEND
> *



lol car show weekends are long


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18615807
> *Click on pic for video
> 
> 
> *


Any more videos of the hop


----------



## naparra (Apr 3, 2010)

the alamosa show is only worth it if your near that area, i live about 25 miles away so it was ok for the area.. i live in the denver area now so i probably wouldnt drive down there for it.. there are fewer cars every year.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What a weekend...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 20 2010, 08:01 PM~18615663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't even walk over there and see this 59 it looks real good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

10 Members: MOSTHATED CC, naparra, thirtymax, curiousdos, cl1965ss, painloc21, JM6386, *cold hard cash*, Pjay, DOMINATOR85

Real nice talking to ya Glen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:41 PM~18616062
> *Wow I didn't even walk over there and see this 59 it looks real good
> *


It was ok but not finished I don't think if I remember correctly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 08:44 PM~18616096
> *It was ok but not finished I don't think if I remember correctly
> *


thats cool but it is hard to tell how nice a ride is from pictures. My regal looks good in pics until you see it in person then it's okay


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whose bike in the back of Jerry's truck??I liked it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18616077
> *10 Members: MOSTHATED CC, naparra, thirtymax, curiousdos, cl1965ss, painloc21, JM6386, cold hard cash, Pjay, DOMINATOR85
> 
> Real nice talking to ya Glen
> *


 same here i will try to make it out


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Sep 20 2010, 08:59 PM~18616261
> *same here i will try to make it out
> *


thanx again and I hope to see you there, we small time and need all the help we can get


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats all for now. I will upload some more tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like it was a good show!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18616145
> *whose bike in the back of Jerry's truck??I liked it
> *


Gabe's a prospects,guy who owned the 58(not plaqued)


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

That was one hell of a weekend!! Congrats to all the winners and to all who came down. Event Center floor looked really good! Bad ass cars everywhere you looked. Already lookin forward to next year :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18616434
> *Gabe's a prospects,guy who owned the 58(not plaqued)
> *


 Hey I like that sig way down there in the green :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is again fellas I'm gonna keep reposting this and I hope some of you can make it out,It's for a good cause to teach the kids about positive things


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Click on pics for video


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:14 PM~18616449
> * Hey I like that sig way down there in the green :biggrin:
> *


You know what's up dog I think we already have like 8 Good Timers there and hope other Low Low's can make it as well.
One of the best clubs as well as group of friends deserves that much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18616534
> *You know what's up dog I think we already have like 8 Good Timers there and hope other Low Low's can make it as well.
> One of the best clubs as well as group of friends deserves that much
> *


thank you Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad Paulito this is the only pic I have of your ride.I took most of them on Saturday and Lil Roy did on Sunday....But Big Ups to Paulito for the 2nd place in 70's mild Doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry's and his Twin :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18616594
> *Jerry's and his Twin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


jerry and larry :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:28 PM~18616630
> *jerry and larry :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


He was VERY fond of him :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 09:30 PM~18616669
> *:yes:
> He was VERY fond of him :happysad:
> *


looks like he's giving him a christian side hug and is it me or is Jerry sittin bitch :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18617179
> *NICE PICS......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Renzo
How bout dem Raiders doggie?
:yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 10:13 PM~18617210
> *What up Renzo
> How bout dem Raiders doggie?
> :yes:
> *


 :wave:  :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics...big ups to all the riderz that repped out there for CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok OK I'll post other cars too :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:uh:
:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 11:35 PM~18618126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAIDER NATION....... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The ride that kicked my ass :happysad:
Bad ass rag :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS ROY.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2010, 11:42 PM~18618199
> *NICE PICS ROY.....
> *


Thanks 
RenzO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2010, 11:37 PM~18618149
> *RAIDER NATION....... :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 11:52 PM~18618246
> *Thanks
> RenzO
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 11:52 PM~18618251
> *:yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice pics !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my daughter and her competition, there was another golf cart we were up against but I didn't get to take pics of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the kids having fun


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 08:08 PM~18615749
> *Wrinkles 1st place Mild Luxury
> 
> 
> ...


I WISHED I KNEW U GUYS WERE SHOWING SI DEEP SO I COULD OF ATLEAST WENT , EVERYONE GOT THERE CARS TORE DOWN FOR VEGAS, GT LOOKING REAL STRONG OUT THERE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2010, 12:55 AM~18618758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CONGRATS TO U AND UR FAM HOMIE , LIKE ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Sep 21 2010, 01:00 AM~18618796
> *NICE CONGRATS TO U AND UR FAM HOMIE , LIKE ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanx bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 20 2010, 11:44 AM~18611132
> *:wave: right on for the help hit me up when your in town to get you dem parts.....
> 
> 
> ...


glad i could help big homie... and i'll let u know


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2010, 02:20 AM~18619403
> *glad i could help big homie... and i'll let u know
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

u didnt put ur regal in the show larry?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Larry and if I didn't take a pic of your car blame my son :cheesy:
He's getting lazy on the camera :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looked like a good show pueblo!  Congrats to all the trophy pullers!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, painloc21




Good seeing you at the show Huero,my bad in calling you Sean dog just 
Talked to alot of people and names was kinda mixed up homie...my bad :happysad:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 10:53 AM~18621301
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, painloc21
> Good seeing you at the show Huero,my bad in calling you Sean dog just
> ...



no problem bro i did that all weekend too :biggrin: It was nice seeing you homie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Sep 21 2010, 10:58 AM~18621339
> *no problem bro i did that all weekend too  :biggrin:  It was nice seeing you homie.
> *


Yeah you just see hundreds of people and it's easy to do


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 21 2010, 08:21 AM~18620231
> *u didnt put ur regal in the show larry?????
> *


no it's just a cruiser you know that bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2010, 11:58 AM~18621847
> *no it's just a cruiser you know that bro :biggrin:
> *


You guys looked good as always out there Larry...Big Ups homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry and Jerry :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 12:08 PM~18621950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya sir :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18622253
> *whats going on Mr. Roy
> *


Not much Mr.Party Paul how you been homie?


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jstplynya_@Sep 21 2010, 01:23 PM~18622532
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


Thanks dog 
And to Chris and the rest of the Colorado Lowrider *ALLIANCE*
My apologies for calling it association.......lil buzzed :happysad: 
But thank you for the recognition,best award yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18582596
> *whats good anson....
> *


Just gettin settled into our new place "THE COMPOUND" 
Wuts good with you homie 



> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 03:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:55 PM~18618758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS TO MY HOMIES FROM MOSTHATED CC...MUCH PROPS TO ALL OF YOU!!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:29 PM~18618539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE OF THIS ONE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY, I SEE YOUR PLAQUE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

>


LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY, I SEE YOUR PLAQUE :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thanks flip


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Last show of the year hope everyone can make it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 21 2010, 07:26 PM~18626101
> *Last show of the year hope everyone can make it
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*Pueblo show is a lot better than the Denver show! Colorado showed Prestigious CC lots of love!! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Thanks*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18626874
> *Pueblo show is a lot better than the Denver show!  Colorado showed Prestigious CC lots of love!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I woulda met you there.I was going to when I was kicking it with JR from Most Hated but had to boogie after a lil bit and didn't see you there.
Nice ass rides btw....very nice


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 08:45 PM~18626938
> *Wish I woulda met you there.I was going to when I was kicking it with JR from Most Hated but had to boogie after a lil bit and didn't see you there.
> Nice ass rides btw....very nice
> *


yea bro.. well next time! thanks bro.. we had a good time! can't believe you can get liqoured up at a lowrider show! :wow: We'll be there again next year!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 21 2010, 09:10 PM~18627258
> *yea bro.. well next time! thanks bro.. we had a good time!  can't believe you can get liqoured up at a lowrider show!  :wow:  We'll be there again next year!
> *


And drink and drive LOL
Best one that I've been to yet :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 09:14 PM~18627315
> *And drink and drive LOL
> Best one that I've been to yet :biggrin:
> *


if your gonna drink and drive.. make sure you have a car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 09:14 PM~18627315
> *And drink and drive LOL
> Best one that I've been to yet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18627411
> *if your gonna drink and drive.. make sure you have a car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> Thanx brotha


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 22 2010, 06:31 AM~18629944
> *
> *


What up


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin: morning colorado............


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 22 2010, 07:55 AM~18630276
> *:biggrin:  morning colorado............
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 22 2010, 08:38 AM~18630949
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

17 days til Vegas!! Anyone goin?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The bike is purple with black over it then sanded for that patina look and it looks cool I need to mount the rear fender still


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 22 2010, 04:35 PM~18634585
> *17 days til Vegas!! Anyone goin?
> *



Some of us from Denver are going. Already booked.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL and Co!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Ruben :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just heard all the spots are sold out for Vegas. Anyone hear different?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 22 2010, 08:30 PM~18636566
> *Just heard all the spots are sold out for Vegas. Anyone hear different?
> *



I heard Sams Town just off the strip still has rooms...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry for the delay on the pic's from the sunday show but my internet wasn't working to good on the way home that day for some reason then I got sick but heres a few more


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

heres a pic of me in a big ass chair :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

had to post up this first pic because my lady almost yelled all loud and shit in my ear for me to take it so here it is


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

this is a pic of my homies daughter enjoying her favorite part of the shows :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice Pics!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 22 2010, 08:39 PM~18637588
> *Nice Pics!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 22 2010, 07:53 PM~18636869
> *I heard Sams Town just off the strip still has rooms...
> *


Sorry i meant spots at the show. Plus i just realized i missed the deadline, it was the 20th. Guess i just spectate this year


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 09:03 PM~18637045
> *heres a pic of me in a big ass chair :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks funny, Nice pics too the hop ones came out real good


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2010, 08:51 PM~18637753
> *That shit looks funny, Nice pics too the hop ones came out real good
> *


thanks homie and thats going to end up being my new avi :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18637651
> *Sorry i meant spots at the show. Plus i just realized i missed the deadline, it was the 20th. Guess i just spectate this year
> *



My bad bro.....yea...deadline already passed. See ya out there tho!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 09:55 PM~18637804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know what category this is in??I was just wondering if it was special interest like we were in..


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

heres another pic of me just having fun at the show :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't stop now Fawker....Nice pics


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice pics chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18637311
> *had to post up this first pic because my lady almost yelled all loud and shit in my ear for me to take it so here it is
> 
> 
> ...


dizaaaamn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 09:00 PM~18637884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


most hated :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: one of my favorite impalas at the show good yob!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:24 PM~18637358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE :0 I BROKE THE EAR AND BENT THE A-ARM AT THE SHOW BUT SHE IS READY FOR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18615749
> *Wrinkles 1st place Mild Luxury
> 
> 
> ...


goodtimes looking real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

overall, good show. alot beter than denver


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

x2, I'd rather drive 2 hours to Pueblo for a good time than 15 minutes to shitty parking, sweaty and poorly lighted Coliseum.

Hop kinda sucked tho, no out of towners



> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18626874
> *Pueblo show is a lot better than the Denver show!  Colorado showed Prestigious CC lots of love!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 23 2010, 07:01 AM~18640688
> *NICE PICS HOMIE  :0  I BROKE THE EAR AND BENT THE A-ARM AT THE SHOW BUT SHE IS READY FOR SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


thats called POWER! :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2010, 11:29 PM~18618539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this belongs to my homie tomas ,alot of late nights and beer on this build, just a little taste of my hydraulic work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 23 2010, 07:44 AM~18640914
> *thats called POWER! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 23 2010, 07:22 AM~18640785
> *x2, I'd rather drive 2 hours to Pueblo for a good time than 15 minutes to shitty parking, sweaty and poorly lighted Coliseum.
> 
> Hop kinda sucked tho, no out of towners
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Sep 23 2010, 07:47 AM~18640923
> *this belongs to my homie tomas ,alot of late nights and beer on this build, just a little taste of my hydraulic work :thumbsup:
> *


any other pictures of it I like it diffrent


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 23 2010, 07:49 AM~18640938
> *:0  :scrutinize:
> *


Not saying that the people that showed didn't perform well, just was expecting more. I missed it last year


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2010, 07:50 AM~18640949
> *any other pictures of it I like it diffrent
> *


i will post some pics for you later


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18640971
> *Not saying that the people that showed didn't perform well, just was expecting more.  I missed it last year
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GOOD DAY GENTLEMEN HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SUNDAY ITS SUPPOSE TO BE 79 AND SUNNY!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Sep 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18640972
> *i will post some pics for you later
> *


thanks daddy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

MEMORIESCC WHAT UP PREZ........ :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 23 2010, 08:52 AM~18640971
> *Not saying that the people that showed didn't perform well, just was expecting more.  I missed it last year
> *


There were way more hoppers last yr even chrome undercarriage ones


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 23 2010, 08:18 AM~18641161
> *:wave:
> *


talked to your boy from your club I told him to stop bye the shop


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:03 PM~18637045
> *heres a pic of me in a big ass chair :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You sure that chair wasn't regular size :0 :roflmao:






Just messin witcha christova :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18641522
> *talked to your boy from your club I told him to stop bye the shop
> *


Imma try to make it by today, gotta shine up the bucket first. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Sep 22 2010, 09:18 PM~18638117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure homie. sorry that some of us only stand 5'6" we can't all be 7 feet tall :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18641522
> *talked to your boy from your club I told him to stop bye the shop
> *



Nice!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 23 2010, 10:22 AM~18641669
> *You sure that chair wasn't regular size  :0 :roflmao:
> Just messin witcha christova :biggrin:
> *


Is that you and your dad in your avi??Your looking bigger than him foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*BUMP*
*We are a very small club and a very small community so we are looking for extra help so if you can make it that would be great*
We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18642892
> *BUMP
> We are a very small club and a very small community so we are looking for extra help so if you can make it that would be great
> We were approached by the college to help with this show n shine.It's for a good cause fellas its to help the younger crowd see that school is the in thing to do and were all for it. Its free and with a vehicle entry you will recieve a free t shirt and a free meal and a chance to win stuff during the hourly drawings for entrants only.Also you are not obligated to stay all day if you want to bring your ride and kick it for 2 hours thats fine if you want to stay all day thats even better. So if you have a show car,hopper, a weekend cruiser or a grocery getter as long as it's clean bring it.
> ...



I got bad new papa....My work wouldnt give me that day off....


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

For sale 78 t-top cutty $3400 runs and drives perfect ready for hydros painted about 6 months ago. Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

hey there colorado i got this up 4sale its a 1985 cutlass salon its white with 13 inch wire wheels it has a continental with all chrome 13inch wire wheel in it also it has a 307 V8 old motor that runs and shifts good it has bucket seats and floor shifter and cd player i have the center console but not in car when pic was tooken im askn 2000 if use have any other questions feel free 2 ask....thanks


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Sep 23 2010, 12:55 PM~18642989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 23 2010, 12:47 PM~18642909
> *I got bad new papa....My work wouldnt give me that day off....
> *


It's all good bro if you gotta work you gotta work


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:51 AM~18642950
> *For sale 78 t-top cutty $3400 runs and drives perfect ready for hydros painted about 6 months ago. Let me know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with the sale chapo thats a clean cutty bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Sep 23 2010, 12:54 PM~18642977
> *hey there colorado i got this up 4sale its a 1985 cutlass salon its white with 13 inch wire wheels it has a continental with all chrome 13inch wire wheel in it also it has a 307 V8 old motor that runs and shifts good it has bucket seats and floor shifter and cd player i have the center console but not in car when pic was tooken im askn 2000 if use have any other questions feel free 2 ask....thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18643053
> *
> *


thanks ceez


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2010, 12:05 PM~18643061
> *Good deal
> *


thanks lary i hope it sells fast


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 23 2010, 08:20 AM~18641176
> *MEMORIESCC      WHAT UP PREZ........ :biggrin:
> *


prez??? when did obama come to town?


----------



## HYPNTZD64 (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18626874
> *Pueblo show is a lot better than the Denver show!  Colorado showed Prestigious CC lots of love!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Ha, let me clarify since technically everyone was from out of town. I meant nobody from out of state :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 23 2010, 07:22 AM~18640785
> *x2, I'd rather drive 2 hours to Pueblo for a good time than 15 minutes to shitty parking, sweaty and poorly lighted Coliseum.
> 
> Hop kinda sucked tho, no out of towners
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Sep 23 2010, 01:07 PM~18643089
> *thanks lary i hope it sells fast
> *


U would think it would


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18613133
> *Thanks dog
> And a special Thank You to the Colorado Lowrider Association for the recognition and presentation of the award.It really means alot to me as I know it does to each and every Lowrider in the Springs.
> 
> ...


damn thats cool and big ups roy :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

whts up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

not much bRO just kicking back


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18637311
> *had to post up this first pic because my lady almost yelled all loud and shit in my ear for me to take it so here it is
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS MY OLD LADY WUT DA FUCK  NAW JUST MESSING WIT YOU CHRIS NICE ASS THOU SHE SELLING IT TO YOU SEE IT ON THE BIKE FOR SALE SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 07:13 AM~18640749
> *goodtimes looking real good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAC


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2010, 11:43 AM~18642872
> *Is that you and your dad in your avi??Your looking bigger than him foo
> *


Yea that's my dad n me. I think its the way the pic was taken, but he is gettin thinner it seems. I been putting on weight :biggrin:

Too many Coronas I think


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18640634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brotha.. got some goodies for my car coming in real soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: Your car looked good as always :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 23 2010, 04:23 PM~18645322
> *THANKS MAC
> *


no problem bro, be talking to ya soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 09:37 PM~18648321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 08:26 PM~18647593
> *no problem bro, be talking to ya soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

THGIFF PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 24 2010, 07:06 AM~18650412
> *THGIFF PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave: 

and ttt we was on the 3rd page


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:cheesy: ITs friday


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do time to go rollen


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Page 2 WTF :angry:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 23 2010, 09:46 PM~18648393
> *
> *


and they say bags are for **** :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tru lows rock dros :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn page 2 and 3, Co better be on the pedo or on the boulevard LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 24 2010, 06:03 PM~18654960
> *and they say bags are for **** :wow:
> *


yikes


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

had pumps in my other grand prix bags are less of headaches.my car sits low with out dros :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 25 2010, 12:52 AM~18657440
> *had pumps in my other grand prix bags are less of headaches.my car sits low with out dros  :h5:
> *


What up doggie do you still have your grand prix??I think I seen it at the show but didn't see you


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 24 2010, 11:56 PM~18657454
> *What up doggie do you still have your grand prix??I think I seen it at the show but didn't see you
> *


ya bro you guys looked good like all ways did you see my wifes cutty the pink and white with the murals on it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 25 2010, 01:03 AM~18657479
> *ya bro you guys looked good like all ways did you see my wifes cutty the pink and white with the murals on it?
> *


no I didn't see it post some pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO WHAT IT DO!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning Wrinkles!





Updated pics to 66 for sale here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=560113&st=60

Plus some bonus pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 25 2010, 06:55 AM~18658151
> *Morning Wrinkles!
> Updated pics to 66 for sale here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=560113&st=60
> ...


WUS SUP BIGCEEZ


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 07:06 AM~18658184
> *Good Morning Colorado
> *


WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU DOING?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 25 2010, 08:17 AM~18658217
> *WUS SUP ROY HOW YOU DOING?????
> *


Good,just getting ready to do some chores...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I got a new yob offer :wow:
Might be going up to Wyoming 4 days a week soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 07:21 AM~18658236
> *Good,just getting ready to do some chores...you?
> *


CHILLIN CHARGING THE BATTERYS ON THE RIDE AND DOWNLOADING SOME MIXTAPES :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 07:28 AM~18658255
> *Well I got a new yob offer :wow:
> Might be going up to Wyoming 4 days a week soon
> *


DAMN THATS A DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 25 2010, 08:53 AM~18658360
> *DAMN THATS A DRIVE :biggrin:
> *


I'll be staying overnight for 4 days a week :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 07:47 AM~18658330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 07:55 AM~18658367
> *I'll be staying overnight for 4 days a week :happysad:
> *


HOTELS AND BEER !!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 25 2010, 09:00 AM~18658391
> *HOTELS AND BEER !!!!!!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hope to see everybody at our show tomorrow its the last show in DENVER for the year!address is 11100 w8th lakewood. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 25 2010, 11:22 AM~18658961
> *hope to see everybody at our show tomorrow its the last show in DENVER for the year!address is 11100 w8th lakewood. :thumbsup:
> *


Good luck at the show John.Wish I could make it but what lil chips I have I am going to La Junta to support them next week.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 25 2010, 11:22 AM~18658961
> *hope to see everybody at our show tomorrow its the last show in DENVER for the year!address is 11100 w8th lakewood. :thumbsup:
> *


Droppin by to show some support bro!. Wish I had some cars to take...all my members are out of town.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 08:47 AM~18658330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 25 2010, 11:22 AM~18658961
> *hope to see everybody at our show tomorrow its the last show in DENVER for the year!address is 11100 w8th lakewood. :thumbsup:
> *


Wish I could make it!  Hope it turns out good homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 08:28 AM~18658255
> *Well I got a new yob offer :wow:
> Might be going up to Wyoming 4 days a week soon
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 25 2010, 12:14 PM~18659257
> *Wish I could make it!    Hope it turns out good homie!
> *



Hows Utah Phuker? How many wives do you have now :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18659938
> *Hows Utah Phuker? How many wives do you have now  :biggrin:
> *


Only one, one is enough :wow: , its cool, threw a lil cruise last nite with some homies from good times and ultimate riders. Woulda taken some pics but me and my forgetful self left the camera at home. :happysad: Wuts good over there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 25 2010, 05:44 PM~18660822
> *Only one, one is enough  :wow: ,  its cool, threw a lil cruise last nite with some homies from good times and ultimate riders. Woulda taken some pics but me and my forgetful self left the camera at home.  :happysad:  Wuts good over there?
> *


Nice

Working right now....just sitting here....alone...as all my club members are gone...Javi in VA.....Uncle Matt moved to LA.....you in Utah....im just utterlly alone :uh:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 25 2010, 05:49 PM~18660857
> *Nice
> 
> Working right now....just sitting here....alone...as all my club members are gone...Javi in VA.....Uncle Matt moved to LA.....you in Utah....im just utterlly alone  :uh:
> *


Come to Utah, I will buy you some California fries :cheesy: no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18660908
> *Come to Utah, I will buy you some California fries  :cheesy:  no ****
> *


WUTEVA ! I cant feed my depression! 


You ready for Vegas ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this topic has been dead :angry:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 25 2010, 06:02 PM~18660938
> *WUTEVA ! I cant feed my depression!
> You ready for Vegas ?
> *


Hell ya. I've been wearing my yard stick drink cup around the house everyday with some Long Island Ice tea in it already! :cheesy: You ready for that long ass drive?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18662296
> *Hell ya. I've been wearing my yard stick drink cup around the house everyday with some Long Island Ice tea in it already!  :cheesy:  You ready for that long ass drive?
> *



I can make that drive in my sleep...and I probably will...have made that drive WAY too many times. Confirmed today with Volo for the LRM shoot on Friday...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me and my homie went cruising in Pueblo yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we hit up that chili festival and damn it was packed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2010, 07:12 AM~18663570
> *Me and my homie went cruising in Pueblo yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 08:46 AM~18663672
> *looking good bro
> *


thanx, we've been wanting to hang out and cruise but damn time flys by fast and a guy seems too busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2010, 08:12 AM~18663570
> *Me and my homie went cruising in Pueblo yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2010, 08:04 AM~18663547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Almost Gametime
Go Raiders !!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 09:10 AM~18664019
> *Almost Gametime
> Go Raiders !!!
> 
> ...


suup bro... (go broncos!)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:13 AM~18664035
> *suup bro... (go broncos!)
> *


What up Mac....Broncos got a game ahead of em today.
Indy is gonna be tough for them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:13 AM~18664035
> *suup bro... (go broncos!)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2010, 10:16 AM~18664049
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just threw up in my mouth a lil :happysad: 

Work is very nice but damn that's loud.Even my wife who is a big time Bronco's fan didn't care for it.But very nice work none the less Mac.I can't wait to get the spread to paint mine,it's well overdue.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now that all Blued up one is class,even though it is a Donk :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18664853
> *Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2010, 01:04 PM~18664910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Larry call me when you get a chance dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 01:06 PM~18664926
> *Larry call me when you get a chance dog
> *


calling


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

IF ANYBODY IS SELLING A 1949-1954 CHEVY TRUCK OR ANY CHEVY RAG TOPS LET ME KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18665478
> *IF ANYBODY IS SELLING A 1949-1954 CHEVY TRUCK OR ANY CHEVY RAG TOPS LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 26 2010, 01:23 AM~18663064
> *I can make that drive in my sleep...and I probably will...have made that drive WAY too many times. Confirmed today with Volo for the LRM shoot on Friday...
> *


Thats wuts up! Wut time is it/where? We may be able to make it. Wut bout twotonz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If anybody is selling a new Amp please let me know.
My new one just took a shit on me......Imagine that!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18666687
> *If anybody is selling a new Amp please let me know.
> My new one just took a shit on me......Imagine that!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 26 2010, 06:01 PM~18666706
> *:tears:
> *


Yeah .......It's only a few amps.
Thanks for the help homie though.....But maybe YOU are right.....that amp cursed my car :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy where at in Wyoming ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up Chuck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:13 AM~18664035
> *suup bro... (go broncos!)
> *


 10000 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 10:19 AM~18664065
> *I just threw up in my mouth a lil :happysad:
> 
> Work is very nice but damn that's loud.Even my wife who is a big time Bronco's fan didn't care for it.But very nice work none the less Mac.I can't wait to get the spread to paint mine,it's well overdue.
> *


Don't be hating on da broncos Mr. Roy :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats good Mannie? How did yous do at the Pueblo show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 26 2010, 09:22 AM~18664081
> *Now that all Blued up one is class,even though it is a Donk :yes:
> *


ya we have the blue one and a red drop just like it.. me and ty are trying to convince him to put 13s on em but hes stuck on the big wheels... and yes i agree the bronco is VERY loud but i just paint what ideas people want... you rolling to the show on sat and going to the bar b q on sunday? if so il see ya there brotha


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18668125
> *What's up coloRadO
> *


Whats up chuck?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18668125
> *What's up coloRadO
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18667254
> *Don't be hating on da broncos Mr. Roy  :wow:
> *


mannn them broncos beter figure out how to play some football


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 26 2010, 05:52 PM~18666637
> *Thats wuts up! Wut time is it/where? We may be able to make it. Wut bout twotonz?
> *


Friday night...Location Pending...but the car is sick. I need to talk to Twotonz


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Sep 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18668139
> *Whats up chuck?
> *


Just chillen over at bears. What's goin on your way


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18668143
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


What's up bRO


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 07:56 PM~18668177
> *mannn them broncos beter figure out how to play some football
> *


Yeah, i went to the game and it sucked.... I just wanted my money back :angry:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 26 2010, 09:08 PM~18668302
> *Friday night...Location Pending...but the car is sick. I need to talk to Twotonz
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18668376
> *What's up bRO
> *


airbrushin a raider mural for a homie in denver... whats crackin with ya?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Sep 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18668778
> *Yeah, i went to the game and it sucked.... I just wanted my money back  :angry:
> *


ya quincy was heading to the game with our bronco car but it started actin up so he turned around... good thing i guess... whats new bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18669417
> *airbrushin a raider mural for a homie in denver... whats crackin with ya?
> *



not much man just got done goin for a ride on the bike


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

just finished a quick mural for a homie in denver


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18669478
> *not much man just got done goin for a ride on the bike
> *


send me a pic of your bike, bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! da best part of da game was when da jets flew over da stadium during da national anthem!!! real talk


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 11:11 PM~18669711
> *send me a pic of your bike, bro
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 05:24 AM~18670864
> *Whutz good CO!!! da best part of da game was when da jets flew over da stadium during da national anthem!!! real talk
> *


damn i missed that.. me and ty tried to watch it in a dumpy bar.... hi-lite of my day seeing some dude all drunk get mad at his woman and punched her in the tit. they made him leave


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 27 2010, 05:45 AM~18670916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass bro... i just finished a harley for a friend like this last month... we extended the bags and put a rear wider fender.... flaked,muraled, then candy green over it.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Well wile you guys were at the Donkeys game watching them get butt raped by the colts Denver CC was puttin it down ! That was a great show ! Thanks to all the clubs that came to support us.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 27 2010, 06:45 AM~18670916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 27 2010, 07:47 AM~18671100
> *damn i missed that.. me and ty tried to watch it in a dumpy bar.... hi-lite of my day seeing some dude all drunk get mad at his woman and punched her in the tit. they made him leave
> *


damn ruthless!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up Fes!? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 10:12 AM~18671915
> *damn ruthless!!!
> *


did someone say RUTHLESS!!  :biggrin: Wut up Mr. Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18671947
> *Wut up Fes!?  :biggrin:
> *


whutz good anson!!! are you still in CO or did you already move?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Sep 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18672021
> *did someone say RUTHLESS!!  :biggrin: Wut up Mr. Fes?
> *


 :biggrin: jus been workin'!!! whutz good w/ RUTHLESS?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 10:50 AM~18672237
> *:biggrin: jus been workin'!!! whutz good w/ RUTHLESS?!
> *


bring that regal down here and hop it??bring your crew too :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXh3dCZ4_yc :0 IN DA PIT.... JUST CASUAL DOING THE DAMM THING......... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 27 2010, 11:39 AM~18672610
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXh3dCZ4_yc :0  IN DA PIT.... JUST CASUAL DOING THE DAMM  THING......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres some more pics from the show it was sick Denver Car Club!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not welded in but thats the easy part


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I want to thank everybody that came out to support DENVER CAR CLUB PAVING THE WAY SHOW yesterday we had over 100 entry's 9 hoppers and had troys toy dancer take part.i want to thank CITY WIDE from springs for coming out and showing there support hope you guys enjoyed the show.like to thank all my club members for all there hard work!and i would like to thank all the clubs that made it out!BOULEVARD BULLYS,SHOWOFF,ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER,MEMORIES,SHOWNLOW,LADYS CHOICES,MID WEST CUSTOMS,HELL RAISERS,JUST CASUAL,MEMORIES,VIEJITOS,CHERRY STYLES,PARK HILL,LUG N NUTS,303s FINESTS,IMPALAS,MID WEST RIDERS,MIZ FITZS,SIK ILLUSIONS,SWEET DREAMS DENVER,DEVOTIONS,ETERNITY,KRAZY KREATIONS,AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!if i didnt mention a club there i apologize! and a special thank to the C L A FAMILY for your support!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 27 2010, 01:40 PM~18673488
> *I want to thank everybody that came out to support DENVER CAR CLUB PAVING THE WAY SHOW yesterday we had over 100 entry's 9 hoppers and had troys toy dancer take part.i want to thank CITY WIDE from springs for coming out and showing there support hope you guys enjoyed the show.like to thank all my club members for all there hard work!and i would like to thank all the clubs that made it out!BOULEVARD BULLYS,SHOWOFF,ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER,MEMORIES,SHOWNLOW,LADYS CHOICES,MID WEST CUSTOMS,HELL RAISERS,JUST CASUAL,MEMORIES,VEJITOS,CHERRY STYLES,PARK HILL,LUG N NUTS,303s FINESTS,IMPALAS,MID WEST,MIZ FITZS,SIK ILLUSIONS,SWEET DREAMS DENVER,DEVOTIONS,ETERNITY,KRAZY KREATIONS,AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!if i didnt mention a club there i apologize! and a special thank to the C L A FAMILY for your support!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Its was a good day Prezidente :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Sep 27 2010, 11:54 AM~18672705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was that caprice entered in the show??


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 05:24 AM~18670864
> *Whutz good CO!!! da best part of da game was when da jets flew over da stadium during da national anthem!!! real talk
> *


X1977


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18673662
> *was that caprice entered in the show??
> *


that was impalas caprice he had it there to sell.car was og alil surface rust clean body and int,


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Sep 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18673623
> *Its was a good day Prezidente  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up don thanks for all you help bro you and your family helped out alot :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 27 2010, 02:11 PM~18673769
> *what up don thanks for all you help bro you and your family helped out alot :thumbsup:
> *


Thats how Denver CC does it we take care of our own :biggrin: I was tired i dropped off the tables and went by the park it was packed .


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:44 AM~18673101
> *not welded in but thats the easy part
> 
> 
> ...


Making some progress I see


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 27 2010, 03:36 PM~18674488
> *Making some progress I see
> *


yeah some this shit is time consuming


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:44 PM~18673101
> *not welded in but thats the easy part
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18675199
> *Looking Good Larry :thumbsup:
> *


I do what I can bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like we missed a great show...Big ups Denver :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

IT WAS NICE HOMIE


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:44 PM~18673101
> *not welded in but thats the easy part
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: were the floors real bad when u got it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 27 2010, 07:44 PM~18676570
> *very nice bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  were the floors real bad when u got it?
> *


The pans were bad there was no saving them so you couldn't of just bought the patch panels it needed the whole floor along with the inner rockers were rusted out as well


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18677175
> *The pans were bad there was no saving them so you couldn't of just bought the patch panels it needed the whole floor along with the inner rockers were rusted out as well
> 
> 
> ...


wow, what a diff... you did a good job bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Sep 27 2010, 08:45 PM~18677209
> *wow, what a diff... you did a good job bro
> *


I'm trying bro this is my first time doing this stuff here are the rockers

before









after, all parts were used from my donor 59 and then covered with por 15 the baddest shit on the planet.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

quote=JOHNJOHN,Sep 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18667322]


> [/quote


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> quote=JOHNJOHN,Sep 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18667322]
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> quote=JOHNJOHN,Sep 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18667322]
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 27 2010, 07:52 PM~18677285
> *I'm trying bro this is my first time doing this stuff here are the rockers
> 
> before
> ...


looks good bro, i seen your rides on craigslist.. you got your eye on something else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18675899
> *Looks like we missed a great show...Big ups Denver :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 09:12 AM~18671915
> *damn ruthless!!!
> *


suup bro, must be nice going to the bronco game free! hows your ride coming along in az? they bout done? colorado needs a crazy hopper here slapping the back bumper


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 27 2010, 10:47 AM~18672209
> *whutz good anson!!! are you still in CO or did you already move?
> *


I already moved, I was on the road while everyone was enjoyin the pueblo show. You move to denver or no?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 07:48 AM~18680134
> *suup bro, must be nice going to the bronco game free!  hows your ride coming along in az? they bout done? colorado needs a crazy hopper here slapping the back bumper
> *


 :biggrin: sup mac!!! everything is cool & i get paid while watching da game!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 28 2010, 09:40 AM~18680737
> *I already moved, I was on the road while everyone was enjoyin the pueblo show. You move to denver or no?
> *


havent moved yet, still weighing my options, but im luvin denver...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18681334
> *havent moved yet, still weighing my options, but im luvin denver...
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18680117
> *looks good bro, i seen your rides on craigslist.. you got your eye on something else?
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody know a moses in Denver he claims to have 65 cars and says he's well known??


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

where does he live. if he use too live and haves the rocky's car. he has more then that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Sep 28 2010, 12:12 PM~18681963
> *where does he live. if he use too live and haves the rocky's car.  he has more then that.
> *


greely


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:08 AM~18681936
> *anybody know a moses in Denver he claims to have 65 cars and says he's well known??
> *


moses has a shit load of impalas that much maybe more.he has a lot of drop top impalas.58 and up and he knows what he has.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 28 2010, 12:48 PM~18682244
> *moses has a shit load of impalas that much maybe more.he has a lot of drop top impalas.58 and up and he knows what he has.
> *


he told me he only has 6 verts from 66-70 and a 63 vert and I'm not trying to hustle him he wants to buy off me


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 27 2010, 08:08 PM~18677462
> *OG :biggrin:
> *


If eventhing work out for it be out in may


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 06:42 AM~18680113
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado need to get sum rollen done before it gets to cold


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Sep 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18682511
> *wat up colorado need to get sum rollen done before it gets to cold
> *


yup it's getting close


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 27 2010, 12:40 PM~18673488
> *I want to thank everybody that came out to support DENVER CAR CLUB PAVING THE WAY SHOW yesterday we had over 100 entry's 9 hoppers and had troys toy dancer take part.i want to thank CITY WIDE from springs for coming out and showing there support hope you guys enjoyed the show.like to thank all my club members for all there hard work!and i would like to thank all the clubs that made it out!BOULEVARD BULLYS,SHOWOFF,ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER,MEMORIES,SHOWNLOW,LADYS CHOICES,MID WEST CUSTOMS,HELL RAISERS,JUST CASUAL,MEMORIES,VIEJITOS,CHERRY STYLES,PARK HILL,LUG N NUTS,303s FINESTS,IMPALAS,MID WEST RIDERS,MIZ FITZS,SIK ILLUSIONS,SWEET DREAMS DENVER,DEVOTIONS,ETERNITY,KRAZY KREATIONS,AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!if i didnt mention a club there i apologize! and a special thank to the C L A FAMILY for your support!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


good show .. great way to end the summer season!!!! big ups denver cc


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: my bucket posted at the denver show ...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18683318
> *:wave: my bucket posted at the denver show ...
> 
> 
> ...


That's some good height on your 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:54 AM~18682286
> *he told me he only has 6 verts from 66-70 and a 63 vert and I'm not trying to hustle him he wants to buy off me
> *


bro he would love your ride you have some nice rides.im a fan :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 28 2010, 02:04 PM~18683284
> *good show .. great way to end the summer season!!!! big ups denver cc
> *


thank you Chris! sorry about the judging shit we didn't expect all that love!we were expecting maybe 40 cars but got over 100 entry's over all. we were running around like chickens with no heads!i think next year were hiring judges.but thanks to all my lowrider familys that came out!i wish we had trophies for everybody because everyone deserved them !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Sep 28 2010, 04:26 PM~18684144
> *bro he would love your ride you have some nice rides.im a fan :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> anybody know a moses in Denver he claims to have 65 cars and says he's well known??
> [/Yeah i know him bro hes my buddy that owns the black 55 its his cousin . hes an older dude late 40s or older. and he does have a shit load of cars. he had a rag 63 and his rockies car in this old ass shack in denver but his cousin has said how he has all these damn cars. i think he has some 58 impalas too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 28 2010, 09:00 AM~18680897
> *:biggrin: sup mac!!! everything is cool & i get paid while watching da game!!!
> *


LUCKY DOGG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > anybody know a moses in Denver he claims to have 65 cars and says he's well known??
> > [/Yeah i know him bro hes my buddy that owns the black 55 its his cousin . hes an older dude late 40s or older. and he does have a shit load of cars. he had a rag 63 and his rockies car in this old ass shack in denver but his cousin has said how he has all these damn cars. i think he has some 58 impalas too.
> 
> 
> He asked if I wanted to trade and asked if I was going to Denver I think he wanted to show me some cars but no plans on going to Denver because I'm not too interested in trading I'd rather be cashed out. Whats this rockies car everyone is talking about?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Da new Ice Cube is in stores now! Its da Shizznit :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18683318
> *:wave: my bucket posted at the denver show ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 08:03 PM~18686400
> *Da new Ice Cube is in stores now!  Its da Shizznit  :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


in stores I ain't buying no fucking cd :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:10 PM~18686482
> *in stores I ain't buying no fucking cd :cheesy:
> *


Just throwing it out there, that's all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 08:15 PM~18686543
> *Just throwing it out there, that's all
> *


I got the hook up on it I'll have it tomorrow or later this week :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Sep 28 2010, 03:07 PM~18683318
> *:wave: my bucket posted at the denver show ...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice standing 3 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

THE ROCKIES CAR IS A BOMB MURALED OUT WITH BUGS BUNNY AND DAFFY DUCK ON IT.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:17 PM~18686562
> *I got the hook up on it I'll have it tomorrow or later this week :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well hopefully I get this yob tomorrow.
It will put me back in my bracket for awhile until the snow comes :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I ASKED YOU WHERE AT IN WYOMING ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2010, 08:34 PM~18686779
> *I ASKED YOU WHERE AT IN WYOMING ROY
> *


jackson Hole bro
Way da fuck up there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18686764
> *Well hopefully I get this yob tomorrow.
> It will put me back in my bracket for awhile until the snow comes  :happysad:
> *


what you mean back in your bracket until the snow comes??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And stop yelling at me



I should be in Denver the first 2 months though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:36 PM~18686818
> *what you mean back in your bracket until the snow comes??
> *


Making the money I use to make


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:36 PM~18686814
> *jackson Hole bro
> Way da fuck up there
> *


its exspensive as fuck to even rent a room up there also cold as fuck. thats where all the rich ass people are youll fit right in. be careful drinking up there. they like to bust people.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 07:25 PM~18686648
> *Nice standing 3 :cheesy:
> *


That's what I'm talm bout :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18686899
> *its exspensive as fuck to even rent a room up there also cold as fuck. thats where all the rich ass people are youll fit right in. be careful drinking up there. they like to bust people.
> *


They are giving us an $1800 per diem per month so hopefully we can rent something reasonably
:dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you will probably still have to go in with someone else. its tough up there bro.plus that road to jackson hole is a death trap big time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:38 PM~18686844
> *Making the money I use to make
> *


I'm trying to make me some major scratch myself


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18686943
> *you will probably still have to go in with someone else. its tough up there bro.plus that road to jackson hole is a death trap big time
> *


ah shit so no Good going back and forth on Weekends or what?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18686983
> *ah shit so no Good going back and forth on Weekends or what?
> *


how many miles from where you live?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18686983
> *ah shit so no Good going back and forth on Weekends or what?
> *


not really bro its bad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18686965
> *I'm trying to make me some major scratch myself
> *


Yea I'll be making a few bucks less than I was,but alot more than now and getting in with a Good Company so hopefully it pans out.
I know you're a Hustler and do what it takes to be top dog.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18686993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that may cancel my plans I can't be away from the Family that long


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *OVERTIME*, MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, wannabelowrider, Chapo

what up bROtha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18687023
> *9 hrs
> 
> Damn that may cancel my plans I can't be away from the Family that long
> *


damn 9hrs everyweekend to go home and 9hrs back thats rough bro


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18686814
> *jackson Hole bro
> Way da fuck up there
> *


Been there once or twice. Its more of a tourist attraction town with boardwalks and shit. Real nice place tho. Go check out the Ripleys Believe It Or Not, some crazy shit in there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:52 PM~18687037
> *damn 9hrs everyweekend to go home and 9hrs back thats rough bro
> *


Yeah but only 4 days a week for about a month and a half,but I think Wyoming is gonna be too frozen by Dec-Jan.....Aint no way there gonna be any pipe laying then.Gotta be 4 feet of frost,especially way up there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 08:52 PM~18687041
> *Been there once or twice.  Its more of a tourist attraction town with boardwalks and shit. Real nice place tho.  Go check out the Ripleys Believe It Or Not,  some crazy shit in there.
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:54 PM~18687063
> *Yeah but only 4 days a week for about a month and a half,but I think Wyoming is gonna be too frozen by Dec-Jan.....Aint no way there gonna be any pipe laying then.Gotta be 4 feet of frost,especially way up there.
> *


so is it a steady job or are you better off where your at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:55 PM~18687076
> *so is it a steady job or are you better off where your at?
> *


I'll get layed off for a few months but that's usual in Pipe.
But it's paying like $7 more per hour and I think where I'm at will be laying off soon. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:57 PM~18687103
> *I'll get layed off for a few months but that's usual in Pipe.
> But it's paying like $7 more per hour and I think where I'm at will be laying off soon. :dunno:
> *


damn that sux but it's getting rough man the old dollar don't stretch like it used to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687123
> *damn that sux but it's getting rough man the old dollar don't stretch like it used to
> *


Yeah it sucks anything indoors I would be entry so....basically making crap money.
Everything outdoors is Seasonal,better pay ....but getting laid off sucks.
I shoulda went to school longer :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:00 PM~18687150
> *Yeah it sucks anything indoors I would be entry so....basically making crap money.
> Everything outdoors is Seasonal,better pay ....but getting laid off sucks.
> I shoulda went to school longer :happysad:
> *


Thats it I"m gonna start selling meth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:00 PM~18687155
> *Thats it I"m gonna start selling meth
> *


My old profession in AZ and CA

Good money Bad Outcome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:03 PM~18687189
> *My old profession in AZ and CA
> 
> Good money Bad Outcome
> *


yup


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 07:55 PM~18687071
> *:wow:  :happysad:
> *


Yea man. Dec-jan is perfect season for skiing :roflmao:

Got a resort there too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 09:05 PM~18687219
> *Yea man.  Dec-jan is perfect season for skiing :roflmao:
> 
> Got a resort there too
> *


He can put some chains on the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:06 PM~18687235
> *He can put some chains on the 63 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe I'll just hold on to this yob until they lay off and collect unemployment for a lil bit so I can spend time on the ride :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 09:05 PM~18687219
> *Yea man.  Dec-jan is perfect season for skiing :roflmao:
> 
> Got a resort there too
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:09 PM~18687282
> *Maybe I'll just hold on to this yob until they lay off and collect unemployment for a lil bit so I can spend time on the ride :cheesy:
> *


why do you think they are gonna lay off??Or was that known since the beginning?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:12 PM~18687313
> *why do you think they are gonna lay off??Or was that known since the beginning?
> *


Work is slowing down a bit,they are bound to lay off soon.It's seasonal also. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

found this pic in the red on red fest and thought it looked cool because it's all OG with chrome undercarriage


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18687235
> *He can put some chains on the 63 :biggrin:
> *


Thatll work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:13 PM~18687331
> *Work is slowing down a bit,they are bound to lay off soon.It's seasonal also. :happysad:
> *


You'll make ends meet bro you always seem to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:13 PM~18687338
> *found this pic in the red on red fest and thought it looked cool because it's all OG with chrome undercarriage
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


She's a beauty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:14 PM~18687349
> *:wow:
> She's a beauty
> *


no you need to say she's a real beaut clark :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:14 PM~18687345
> *You'll make ends meet bro you always seem to
> *


Thanks dog,yeah I'm making ends meat but got that hunger to hit hard soon.....just like you :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:15 PM~18687359
> *no you need to say she's a real beaut clark :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:09 PM~18687282
> *Maybe I'll just hold on to this yob until they lay off and collect unemployment for a lil bit so I can spend time on the ride :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:16 PM~18687383
> *Thanks dog,yeah I'm making ends meat but got that hunger to hit hard soon.....just like you :biggrin:
> *


whats fucked up is I got that hunger too but you seen my stomache I look full :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18687395
> *:thumbsup:
> *


and learn to paint more :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18687391
> *
> *


national lampoons vacation he has that green wagon and his cousin eddy tells him that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18687411
> *whats fucked up is I got that hunger too but you seen my stomache I look full :cheesy:
> *


Full of beer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:19 PM~18687438
> *Full of beer :biggrin:
> *


oh you noticed I was all fucked up at the show huh :biggrin: Did you see us mentioned in the Pueblo paper??When I was talking to that reporter I probably sounded like that drunk dude on the simpsons


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18687423
> *national lampoons vacation he has that green wagon and his cousin eddy tells him that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:20 PM~18687447
> *oh you noticed I was all fucked up at the show huh :biggrin: Did you see us mentioned in the Pueblo paper??When I was talking to that reporter I probably sounded like that drunk dude on the simpsons
> *


Post it up

At least you wasn't as drunk as some people :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18687421
> *and learn to paint more :cheesy:
> *


furr sure bro... well get some cold ones, some paint, and throw down on your vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:21 PM~18687468
> *furr sure bro... well get some cold ones, some paint, and throw down on your vert
> *


 :cheesy: 
If I get laid off Imma hold you to it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:21 PM~18687463
> *Post it up
> 
> At least you wasn't as drunk as some people :happysad:
> *


http://chieftain.com/news/local/article_bf...1cc4c03286.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:22 PM~18687480
> *:cheesy:
> If I get laid off Imma hold you to it :biggrin:
> *


dont need to get laid off, we can just start workin on it now!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:25 PM~18687526
> *http://chieftain.com/news/local/article_bf...1cc4c03286.html
> *


You famous :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18687556
> *You famous :cheesy:
> *


drunk is what I was, what did you say JR we went from MOST HATED to MOST FADED hahaha I laughed hard when you said that


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18687569
> *drunk is what I was, what did you say JR we went from MOST HATED to MOST FADED hahaha I laughed hard when you said that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:25 PM~18687528
> *dont need to get laid off, we can just start workin on it now!
> *


Wish I had the spread to start on it.It's been a rough year.Although once I see new paint on it,I don't think I'll ever want to trade it. :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18687539
> *Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle
> *


i told silviano and stevie b il try and make the show with them if i cant then i will see ya at the bar b q


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18687569
> *drunk is what I was, what did you say JR we went from MOST HATED to MOST FADED hahaha I laughed hard when you said that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's Funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18687581
> *i told silviano and stevie b il try and make the show with them if i cant then i will see ya at the bar b q
> *


I got an extra seat in my ride if you need a lift


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might not have no beat though :angry:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18687577
> *Wish I had the spread to start on it.It's been a rough year.Although once I see new paint on it,I don't think I'll ever want to trade it. :happysad:
> *


ya i seen it for sale in here and seen a few trade offers for it... some dudes are crazy offering el' crap, but a few looked nice... just keep it, you got a ride that most everybody wants and works there way up too...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18687581
> *i told silviano and stevie b il try and make the show with them if i cant then i will see ya at the bar b q
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18687606
> *I got an extra seat in my ride if you need a lift
> *


i was gonna cruise with ty but i think hes going to wyoming to see hes new wife, so i might roll with ya if its cool... got my lil son if its cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18687621
> *Might not have no beat though :angry:
> *


il look at the shop 2morrow and see if we got a extra amp laying around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:34 PM~18687648
> *i was gonna cruise with ty but i think hes going to wyoming to see hes new wife, so i might roll with ya if its cool... got my lil son if its cool
> *


Your more than welcome homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Fucker is sick kinda reminds me of the yellow deuce


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18687606
> *I got an extra seat in my ride if you need a lift
> *


 :wave: whats good roy ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 28 2010, 09:39 PM~18687712
> *:wave: whats good roy ?
> *


Not much ,what up dog how you doing?


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:40 PM~18687727
> *Not much ,what up dog how you doing?
> *


doin good ..gonna be down there in jan ..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18687623
> *ya i seen it for sale in here and seen a few trade offers for it... some dudes are crazy offering el' crap, but a few looked nice... just keep it, you got a ride that most everybody wants and works there way up too...
> *


yeah that's lay it Low someone always offering yunk for a decent ride....low balling fawkers :biggrin: 
I think it will be sealed once I get the paint and guts done then It's a keeper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 28 2010, 09:41 PM~18687740
> *doin good ..gonna be down there in jan ..
> *


Make sure you hit us up.
where you gonna be?


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18687769
> *Make sure you hit us up.
> where you gonna be?
> *


Westminster


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:42 PM~18687748
> *yeah that's lay it Low someone always offering yunk for a decent ride....low balling fawkers  :biggrin:
> I think it will be sealed once I get the paint and guts done then It's a keeper
> *


ya fersure... come up with some color ideas and il keep a eye out for homie hook ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's just north of Denver homie maybe 2 hours away
hit me up we'll do something.
What you coming out this way for?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18687791
> *ya fersure... come up with some color ideas and il keep a eye out for homie hook ups
> *


Thinking of a soft Green like a Laurel or something a lil softer than Sea Foam


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18687809
> *That's just north of Denver homie maybe 2 hours away
> hit me up we'll do something.
> What you coming out this way for?
> *


checkin out some buisness opportunity's but for sure well do something..  GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18687842
> *checkin out some buisness opportunity's but for sure well do something..  GT
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:49 PM~18687834
> *Thinking of a soft Green like a Laurel or something a lil softer than Sea Foam
> *


that will look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 09:55 PM~18687917
> *that will look good
> *


Yeah I think it will look Good with the peanut butter top and Gold Accents the some Silver and Gold Leafing and stripes.
Nothing big just enough to set it off and some Fawn guts :cheesy: 
Hopefully soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Something like this color


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or this


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:14 PM~18688157
> *Or this
> 
> 
> ...


holy chit, that is baddass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:15 PM~18688169
> *holy chit, that is baddass
> *


Yeah it is ...one of my Favorites


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:16 PM~18688185
> *Yeah it is ...one of my Favorites
> *


plus not to many other rides here in colorado with those colors... maybe a handful (that ive seen)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:18 PM~18688205
> *plus not to many other rides here in colorado with those colors... maybe a handful (that ive seen)
> *


Yeah

So how's the 4 coming?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:20 PM~18688230
> *Yeah
> 
> So how's the 4 coming?
> *


its going good.. got the airbag stuff done, randys just finished all the interior, roof painted and now patterns, and temporary exhaust ran and car running.... now i have the dash apart and looking to paint it (maybe tommorow, then i can start installing interior) 
i found a convertible bomb and trying to get it so goodbye 4 and hello 53 vert (and start all over)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18688279
> *its going good.. got the airbag stuff done, randys just finished all the interior, roof painted and now patterns, and temporary exhaust ran and car running.... now i have the dash apart and looking to paint it (maybe tommorow, then i can start installing interior)
> i found a convertible bomb and trying to get it so goodbye 4 and hello 53 vert (and start all over)
> *


 :wow: 
Nice come up


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18688332
> *:wow:
> Nice come up
> *


ya it will be a keeper if i can get it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18688279
> *its going good.. got the airbag stuff done, randys just finished all the interior, roof painted and now patterns, and temporary exhaust ran and car running.... now i have the dash apart and looking to paint it (maybe tommorow, then i can start installing interior)
> i found a convertible bomb and trying to get it so goodbye 4 and hello 53 vert (and start all over)
> *


chevy 53 vert??


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:39 PM~18688481
> *chevy 53 vert??
> *


ya, it was a 52 or a 53... it was under a tarp and he let me look at it... ive allways wanted a vert bomb but never found one till the other day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:46 PM~18688574
> *ya, it was a 52 or a 53... it was under a tarp and he let me look at it... ive allways wanted a vert bomb but never found one till the other day
> *


yup that'd be a keeper this is a nice color with the gold for Roy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18687784
> *Westminster
> *


DAMN I LIKE YOUR AVITAR, THAT WAS THE SAME ONE I USED TO HAVE FOR YEARS, WAS MY FAVORITE SHOW


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:47 PM~18688582
> *yup that'd be a keeper this is a nice color with the gold for Roy
> 
> 
> ...


ya, bout any color he goes with should look killer with his ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18688599
> *DAMN I LIKE YOUR AVITAR, THAT WAS THE SAME ONE I USED TO HAVE FOR YEARS, WAS MY FAVORITE SHOW
> *


dynomite


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this 61 for sale is nice too


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18688610
> *dynomite
> *


lol, hold it down JJ WALKER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18688610
> *dynomite
> *


EVERY SINGLE DAY HE IS COMING HERE IN OCTOBER AND I GOT TICKETS GONNA SIT RIGHT UP FRONT ILL POST PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 10:47 PM~18688582
> *yup that'd be a keeper this is a nice color with the gold for Roy
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm looking for :cheesy: 

Did you know that was the car for sale for 12,500 here in Colorado?
Then it was sold before that or traded for dirt cheap from the homie Jeff?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18688617
> *this 61 for sale is nice too
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i was just looking at that thread bout 4 minutes ago... that bish is badd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18688637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He' wants like 18gs for it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 10:49 PM~18688617
> *this 61 for sale is nice too
> 
> 
> ...


The homie hit me up on this one..it's a nice ride :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18688645
> *lol, i was just looking at that thread bout 4 minutes ago... that bish is badd
> *


Yeah I quoted you in there


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:51 PM~18688642
> *That's what I'm looking for :cheesy:
> 
> Did you know that was the car for sale for 12,500 here in Colorado?
> ...


was that jeff nance? ya he hit me up on that one awhile back, and said it had a dented quater panel


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18688665
> *Yeah I quoted you in there
> *


lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18688655
> *hahahaha LOL
> He' wants like 18gs for it
> *


I seen that but didn't want to say anything in his thread and fuck up his hustle.
I can't believe it made it's way all the way to Cali so fast :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

suup johnny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18688666
> *was that jeff nance? ya he hit me up on that one awhile back, and said it had a dented quater panel
> *


yep Jeff Nance and yep it needed Quarter repair....small world


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18688684
> *I seen that but didn't want to say anything in his thread and fuck up his hustle.
> I can't believe it made it's way all the way to Cali so fast :happysad:
> *


thats alot of $


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He shoulda kept that one too
I think it's in the first couple of pages of the City Wide topic


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 09:55 PM~18688695
> *yep Jeff Nance and yep it needed Quarter repair....small world
> *


ya he ended up with my old bagged yellow dualley for awhile


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 PM~18688684
> *I seen that but didn't want to say anything in his thread and fuck up his hustle.
> I can't believe it made it's way all the way to Cali so fast :happysad:
> *


Yup can't hate a guy for trying


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 10:00 PM~18688759
> *Yup can't hate a guy for trying
> *


4sure... (lol we all do it and try to get the biggest $)


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:55 PM~18688685
> *suup johnny
> *


nada bro whats good with you dawgy????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 10:07 PM~18688819
> *nada bro whats good with you dawgy????
> *


still here sniffing paint fumes, and u? hows my vert coming along?


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 11:10 PM~18688848
> *still here sniffing paint fumes, and u?  hows my vert coming along?
> *


yup gotta love that paint smell.... :biggrin: ..the vert is still here in my way come get it...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 11:18 PM~18688908
> *yup gotta love that paint smell.... :biggrin: ..the vert is still here in my way come get it...
> *


what kind of vert do you have?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 10:18 PM~18688908
> *yup gotta love that paint smell.... :biggrin: ..the vert is still here in my way come get it...
> *


lol, hows the caddy coming along or did u sell it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:21 PM~18688938
> *lol, hows the caddy coming along or did u sell it
> *


caddy post pictures, not hating on impalas roy and larry just love to see cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18688918
> *what kind of vert do you have?
> *


66 impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18688953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 11:21 PM~18688938
> *lol, hows the caddy coming along or did u sell it
> *


nah i still got it its almost done


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18688918
> *what kind of vert do you have?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 11:26 PM~18688987
> *
> *


fail :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not bad looks good


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:27 PM~18688996
> *fail :cheesy:
> *


lol this fockin laptop sucks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18688953
> *caddy post pictures, not hating on impalas roy and larry just love to see cadillacs :biggrin:
> *


I like Caddy's too :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 11:28 PM~18689002
> *lol this fockin laptop sucks bro... :biggrin:
> *


I'm just giving you a bad time :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wud up Chris is City Wide gonna come to La Junta???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good night Colorado,got a big interview in the AM :wave:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:29 PM~18689014
> *I'm just giving you a bad time :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18689026
> *Good night Colorado,got a big interview in the AM :wave:
> *


later holmes, i beter go too b4 i get yelled at


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 10:35 PM~18689065
> *  :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya i was looking for some pics of the 66 and my computer froze up also...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18689022
> *Wud up Chris is City Wide gonna come to La Junta???
> *


whats good Larry...i know Adan plans on it and i might send my boys bike down with him...Rich and Tony are trying (they both had hydro issues the other night when we delivered our kids to homecoming in the cars) i am trying to get out of work so i can go


whats up Big John(Denver C.C.)

that 66 looks good John(and completely different than before)


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 11:42 PM~18689113
> *lol, ya i was looking for some pics of the 66 and my computer froze up also...
> *


ya im trying post pics of the lac and it keeps trippin..... :burn:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

John what did we find out about the trip


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

still working on it


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Coo let me no so we can get it done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18689126
> *whats good Larry...i know Adan plans on it and i might send my boys bike down with him...Rich and Tony are trying (they both had hydro issues the other night when we delivered our kids to homecoming in the cars) i am trying to get out of work so i can go
> whats up Big John(Denver C.C.)
> 
> ...


Right on Chris I hope most of you can make as I look foward to talking with you guys as always


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 11:30 PM~18689026
> *Good night Colorado,got a big interview in the AM :wave:
> *


Good luck Roy I hope everything turns out for the better for you


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18689563
> *Good luck Roy I hope everything turns out for the better for you
> *


x2


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Sep 28 2010, 09:09 PM~18688090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what color is this exactly?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18689173
> *ya im trying post pics of the lac and it keeps trippin..... :burn:
> *


if you cant get it then text em to my phone and il post em 4 u


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 10:57 PM~18688720
> *ya he ended up with my old bagged yellow dualley for awhile
> *


he has it agian


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18689173
> *ya im trying post pics of the lac and it keeps trippin..... :burn:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Sep 29 2010, 06:29 AM~18690836
> *he has it agian
> *


 :thumbsup: cool, i kinda miss that truck and shoulda kept it


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 29 2010, 06:50 AM~18690947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


computers have a mind of there own


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18687784
> *Westminster
> *



Thats 5 minutes from me....I can Que at my house if you get bored :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well got the yob just got to take a Physical and drug test
hopefully everything goes well


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 08:43 AM~18691572
> *Well got the yob just got to take a Physical and drug test
> hopefully everything goes well
> *


  congrats brother .


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 29 2010, 07:20 AM~18691104
> *Thats 5 minutes from me....I can Que at my house if you get bored  :biggrin:
> *


thx for the offer


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

wass up colorado check out my new website i did its the hottest social website out there make your own page start your own blogs,forums or what ever you want at www.flawlessridez.com see you there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.flawlessridez.com


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 29 2010, 10:08 AM~18691764
> * congrats brother .
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well got rid of the Chrome shields and visors and put Gold ones without visors.What you guys think?
I think it gave it the right amount of Gold for the front end.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good Roy :thumbsup:

Congrats on the jale too bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18692997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

can't wait for paint :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 12:17 PM~18693097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 29 2010, 06:50 AM~18690947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that look


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 08:43 AM~18691572
> *Well got the yob just got to take a Physical and drug test
> hopefully everything goes well
> *


OH OH BETTER WATCH THAT ASSHOLE :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ROY YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18686400
> *Da new Ice Cube is in stores now!  Its da Shizznit  :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: GOTAA GET THAT SHIT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 02:20 PM~18693601
> *OH OH BETTER WATCH THAT ASSHOLE  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ROY YOU CAN DO IT
> *


Full Speed ahead


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Roy


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18691572
> *Well got the yob just got to take a Physical and drug test
> hopefully everything goes well
> *


Congrats on the Job homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You coming to the Vegas show? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I can't wait to see who makes it in and what pops off at the show! :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks homies and no Chapas not making Vegas this year dog
Gotta stack them chips


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Sep 29 2010, 02:39 PM~18694269
> *Congrats on the Job homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: You coming to the Vegas show? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: I can't wait to see who makes it in and what pops off at the show! :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


NICE TALIKING TO YOU ON THE PHONE CHAPAS SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 29 2010, 03:38 PM~18694260
> *Congrats Roy
> *


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18694623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You a nut foolio :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*$1800 WTF*





http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1974706034.html




I'll take 2 of em :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 10:14 PM~18688157
> *Or this
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see this one after its makeover


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:22 PM~18695014
> *$1800 WTF
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1974706034.html
> I'll take 2 of em :cheesy:
> *


sold would you like that to go or to stay??


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 09:43 AM~18691572
> *Well got the yob just got to take a Physical and drug test
> hopefully everything goes well
> *


WHEN YOU COME TO WYOMING YOU HAVE TO PASS THROUGH rAWLINS ALL THE TIME SO STOP IN FOR A BREAK FROM DRIVING DOGG. iF YOU NEED ANY HELP JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrats Mr. Roy and the ride looks good. :thumbsup: I just wish i could make all that money you get


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+Sep 29 2010, 01:40 PM~18693772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 12:04 PM~18692987
> *Well got rid of the Chrome shields and visors and put Gold ones without visors.What you guys think?
> I think it gave it the right amount of Gold for the front end.
> 
> ...


NICE TROPHY'S ROY OH YEA THE CAR LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 03:56 PM~18694348
> *NICE TALIKING TO YOU ON THE PHONE CHAPAS SEE YOU IN VEGAS
> *



Wheres all the good parties at this year in Vegas? When are you getting in?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 29 2010, 08:06 PM~18696816
> *Wheres all the good parties at this year in Vegas? When are you getting in?
> *


DON'T KNOW WERE THE PARTYS GONNA BE AT BUT I'LL FIND OUT WE'LL BE GETTING IN FRIDAY AROUND 6PM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHUCK AND PAULITO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 10:10 PM~18696865
> *WUS SUP CHUCK AND PAULITO
> *


Nada, The alternator took a shit on the regal last night, spent most of the day hunting the right one down. I just came off call and i am getting fucking wasted. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 29 2010, 09:06 PM~18696816
> *Wheres all the good parties at this year in Vegas? When are you getting in?
> *


Stratosphere is one of the best party spots, you guys are more than welcome to come. Wrinkles are you guys drivin or flyin???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 29 2010, 08:16 PM~18696930
> *Nada, The alternator took a shit on the regal last night, spent most of the day hunting the right one down. I just came off call and i am getting fucking wasted. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT MUST BE NICE GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY HAVE FUN GETTING WASTED :biggrin: LUCKY FAWKER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18696953
> *Stratosphere is one of the best party spots,  you guys are more than welcome to come. Wrinkles are you guys drivin or flyin???
> *


WE DRIVING BRO HOW BOUT YOU


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP 1BUMPERCRACKER HOWS EVERYTHING GOING ON YOUR SIDE OF THE WORLD GOODTIMER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18697003
> *WE DRIVING BRO HOW BOUT YOU
> *


Drivin bRO gonna leave Thursday night


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18697056
> *Drivin bRO gonna leave Thursday night
> *


YEA WE LEAVING EARLY FRIDAY :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18697099
> *YEA WE LEAVING EARLY FRIDAY  :happysad:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697141
> *
> *


I'LL SEE YOU UP THERE BRO


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18696604
> *jamming to it right now and its a bad ass cd
> X3
> *


Wheres my copy? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 04:22 PM~18695014
> *$1800 WTF
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1974706034.html
> I'll take 2 of em :cheesy:
> *


i know, i saw a 2 dr 59 for 1800 impala and clicked on but then read 18k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Sep 29 2010, 10:10 PM~18697624
> *Wheres my copy? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696953
> *Stratosphere is one of the best party spots,  you guys are more than welcome to come. Wrinkles are you guys drivin or flyin???
> *


me and Jr partied there last year until 9am we out partied everyone there. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696953
> *Stratosphere is one of the best party spots,  you guys are more than welcome to come. Wrinkles are you guys drivin or flyin???
> *



Cool...Im down the road at Circus Circus....when are you guys gettin in?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Sep 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18697056
> *Drivin bRO gonna leave Thursday night
> *



Never mind...yea...we are driving out Thursday night too. We might have a hook up at the Cathouse in the Luxor...one of my boys works security over there. Either way, should be a good time


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 29 2010, 01:17 PM~18693097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 30 2010, 07:36 AM~18699761
> *:thumbsup: badass homie!!!
> *


Thanks bro she's getting there.Can't wait for new paint.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 07:42 AM~18699787
> *Thanks bro she's getting there.Can't wait for new paint.
> *


its gonna be sick dawg....im getting me a duece rag if i have to sell everything...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 30 2010, 06:45 AM~18699805
> *its gonna be sick dawg....im getting me a duece rag if i have to sell everything...
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 30 2010, 07:45 AM~18699805
> *its gonna be sick dawg....im getting me a duece rag if i have to sell everything...
> *


Damn a Deuce rag....Only in my dreams
That's a keeper :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 06:50 AM~18699824
> *Damn a Deuce rag....Only in my dreams
> That's a keeper :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 07:50 AM~18699824
> *Damn a Deuce rag....Only in my dreams
> That's a keeper :yes:
> *


fo sho ill sell on 9 of my cars and both bikes.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 30 2010, 06:59 AM~18699866
> *fo sho ill sell on 9 of my cars and both bikes.... :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1980675544.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 08:48 AM~18700151
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1980675544.html
> *



:wow: 

That guy is gonna put me out of business


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 30 2010, 08:50 AM~18700158
> *:wow:
> 
> That guy is gonna put me out of business
> *


My bad :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 29 2010, 07:15 PM~18695803
> *WHEN YOU COME TO WYOMING YOU HAVE TO PASS THROUGH rAWLINS ALL THE TIME SO STOP IN FOR A BREAK FROM DRIVING DOGG. iF YOU NEED ANY HELP JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


I will if I go to Jackson,there are also yobs in Laramie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 08:56 AM~18700181
> *My bad :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: 

Im just playin.... Hows everything going primo ?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up C.S.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 30 2010, 09:08 AM~18700247
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Im just playin.... Hows everything going primo ?
> *


good bro just waiting on this yob to call


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 09:10 AM~18700266
> *good bro just waiting on this yob to call
> *



:thumbsup: 

Hows the Rag Trey coming along?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 08:48 AM~18700151
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/1980675544.html
> *


just givin it away :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Sep 30 2010, 09:20 AM~18700330
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hows the Rag Trey coming along?
> *


Waiting on it's last trip before the face lift :happysad:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 27 2010, 10:39 AM~18672610
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXh3dCZ4_yc :0  IN DA PIT.... JUST CASUAL DOING THE DAMM  THING......... :biggrin:
> *


If its just casual vs DENVER CAR CLUB show the other car!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18700360
> *Waiting on it's last trip before the face lift :happysad:
> *



Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Chapo*, JM6386

Wuz up!!!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up izz did that shipping went smooth for u?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Sep 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18700914
> *what up izz did that shipping went smooth for u?
> *



Yeszir!!!!! No problems!!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Izzy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18701026
> *what up Izzy?
> *


Wuz goin on Homie!!!!!!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

If you you hear an explosion it's the GT Bomb Chapter rolling threw!!!!~~~~~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Just passing thru to say what up to my boys in the 719.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Sep 30 2010, 10:02 AM~18701066
> *If you you hear an explosion it's the GT Bomb Chapter rolling threw!!!!~~~~~ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just passing thru to say what up to my boys in the 719.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP CHAPAS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2010, 10:34 AM~18701361
> *Whut up CO!!!
> *


WUS SUP FES YOU BEEN M.I.A LATELY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18701406
> *WUS SUP FES YOU BEEN M.I.A LATELY :biggrin:
> *


he got a yob homie :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18701552
> *he got a yob homie :yes:
> *


OH THATS WHAT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Sep 30 2010, 07:45 AM~18699805
> *its gonna be sick dawg....im getting me a duece rag if i have to sell everything...
> *


My boy has a duece rag that he's working on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2010, 12:02 PM~18701637
> *My boy has a duece rag that he's working on
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 12:08 PM~18701703
> *
> *





:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18701406
> *WUS SUP FES YOU BEEN M.I.A LATELY :biggrin:
> *


whutz good wrinkles!!! yeah i've been working like a dogg, but itz all good... whut u been up to? whutz goin' on roy???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18702351
> *whutz good wrinkles!!! yeah i've been working like a dogg, but itz all good... whut u been up to? whutz goin' on roy???
> *


what up Fessor?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 30 2010, 01:19 PM~18702368
> *what up Fessor?
> *


jus working!!! whutz up w/ you??? I aint talked to you in a long minute!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and I got the new Roll'n vol. 19 if anyone needs one!!! Big John & GT get it in on this one & there's footage of a big ass cruise from down in kentucky!!! they have more cars at their cruise than we get at shows real talk, itz pretty crazy!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2010, 12:21 PM~18702394
> *jus working!!! whutz up w/ you??? I aint talked to you in a long minute!!!
> *


i know right...between my schedule and your new jale its tough


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 29 2010, 08:10 PM~18696865
> *WUS SUP CHUCK AND PAULITO
> *


Whats going on Mr. Wrinkles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How this topic get locked :dunno:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517609


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Sep 30 2010, 01:12 PM~18702306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 02:14 PM~18702957
> *How this topic get locked :dunno:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517609
> *


 :wow: 

Got me


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18702351
> *whutz good wrinkles!!! yeah i've been working like a dogg, but itz all good... whut u been up to? whutz goin' on roy???
> *


I GUESS ITS A GOOD THING YOU WORKING QUE NO ME JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY FOR THE WINTER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18687539
> *Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle
> *


X10000000000000000000000000


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2010, 03:49 PM~18704295
> *When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18704309
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


You foo :biggrin: 
This aint Los dog :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 04:01 PM~18704405
> *You foo :biggrin:
> This aint Los dog :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING AROUND YOU WORK TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2010, 05:09 PM~18704475
> *YEA I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING AROUND YOU WORK TODAY
> *


Nah I start on like Monday or Tuesday :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18704487
> *Nah I start on like Monday or Tuesday :happysad:
> *


AT YOUR NEW JALE THATS FIRME


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got her washed. Gonna hit the streets with my wife n daughter :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18705099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2010, 05:10 PM~18704494
> *AT YOUR NEW JALE THATS FIRME
> *


Yeah can't wait to start getting those paychecks :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Who's Rollin?????*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Sep 30 2010, 10:02 AM~18701066
> *If you you hear an explosion it's the GT Bomb Chapter rolling threw!!!!~~~~~ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just passing thru to say what up to my boys in the 719.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 30 2010, 06:08 PM~18705061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

shop is doing good right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 10:13 PM~18707274
> *shop is doing good right now
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell Ty to hurry up and get that ride on the streets


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 09:18 PM~18707353
> *Tell Ty to hurry up and get that ride on the streets
> *


ya... we gonna repaint it.... im gonna hook his ride up like it was my own


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Sep 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18705099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice install foo you got connections :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO, whut up mac!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2010, 06:43 AM~18709790
> *Whutz good CO, whut up mac!!!
> *


what up brotha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

T-G-I-F :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

3 64 IMPALAS FOR SALE

[email protected]


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

ITS FRIDAY CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 1 2010, 08:26 AM~18710024
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up are you ready for vegas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~ Just pasing threw~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~What's up Colorado~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~ Who"s ready for Vegas? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 1 2010, 10:47 AM~18710870
> *~~~~~~~~~ Just pasing threw~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~What's up Colorado~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~ Who"s ready for Vegas? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up Chapas






:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*La Junta Bound* :cheesy:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Finally got the new flywheel & tranny in, time for emissions


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 11:16 AM~18711044
> *La Junta Bound  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:26 AM~18710751
> *When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828
> 
> 
> ...


hope you get a good turn out homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 1 2010, 01:28 PM~18711920
> *hope you get a good turn out homie.
> *


thanx bro me too


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 30 2010, 05:19 PM~18705157
> *Who's Rollin?????
> *


ME :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 1 2010, 09:47 AM~18710870
> *~~~~~~~~~ Just pasing threw~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~What's up Colorado~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~ Who"s ready for Vegas? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHIT IM READY GOING ON A GETTO BUDGET BUT FUCK IT WHAT EVER IT TAKES !! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18707274
> *shop is doing good right now
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOING SUNDAY UP TO THE GREASER PLAYHOUSE MAC


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18713106
> *ME  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Customer appreciation day.October 3rd Greasers playhouse BBQ...Free food...Located on Galley and Circle*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2010, 06:32 PM~18714284
> *When you get into town stay on highway 50 and go to the 3rd stop light and turn right on Colorado go up to 18th street and make a right and your right there or if you get lost call me 719-468-5828
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could make it...stuck at work tomorrow. Have fun and save me a plate


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Springs Ridaz are meeting up at 7:00 am at Waffle House on Galley and Powers ......Rolling out at 8:am.....Tell a friend !!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 1 2010, 04:59 PM~18713626
> *me
> *


Tell Adan 7:00 am Waffle house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Set your alarm clocks fuckers we rollin.
We coming Most Hated....Nothing but Love for you foolios......*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chrisladen's pics from 2 years ago


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I fell in love with this car ^


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18713134
> *YOU GOING SUNDAY UP TO THE GREASER PLAYHOUSE MAC
> *


yessir.... looks like im stuck going to work tomorrow but i can definately be at the bar b q on sunday... sorry larry and most hated i couldnt make this one but will make sure to be at the next 1... hope you guys have a good turn out and hopefully someone will take a gang of pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 1 2010, 10:17 PM~18715590
> *yessir.... looks like im stuck going to work tomorrow but i can definately be at the bar b q on sunday... sorry larry and most hated i couldnt make this one but will make sure to be at the next 1... hope you guys have a good turn out and hopefully someone will take a gang of pics
> *


You know the big GOOD TIMERS will be there as usual
I will try to take pics but this is my mini vacation so don't hold it against me if I don't :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure RollerZ Only,Sweet Dreams and the "real" Riders will show up also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18715480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GUY STAYS WITH A BEER :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, fesboogie
WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18715458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun...have a safe trip...and take pics phukers!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2010, 01:10 AM~18716456
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, fesboogie
> WHAT UP DADDY
> *


jus been working datz about it, whutz good w/ u???

whutz good CO!!! Everyone have fun in la junta today, i gotta work da CU game today so everyone but everyone be safe!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18715644
> *You know the big GOOD TIMERS will be there as usual
> I will try to take pics but this is my mini vacation so don't hold it against me if I don't :biggrin:
> *


sounds good brotha


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 09:27 AM~18717449
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



See ya in Vegas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 2 2010, 09:25 AM~18717442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 09:27 AM~18717449
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18717442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: dont we wish


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 2 2010, 12:58 PM~18718619
> *:0  :wow: dont we wish
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2010, 12:53 PM~18718896
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: for that price id have a fleet :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18718906
> *:yes: for that price id have a fleet  :biggrin:
> *


*wheres the damn time machine when I need it!! :happysad: :wow: *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Wut up Co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got to chop it up w/ Knowshon Moreno at da CU vs Georgia game... cool peeps!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2010, 10:47 PM~18721863
> *Got to chop it up w/ Knowshon Moreno at da CU vs Georgia game... cool peeps!!!
> *



Knowshow needs to quit goin to other games and focus on being available for the games that matter on sunday....


Nice W for the Buffs tho....


What up Fes? What up wit your boy Melo?


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up six!!! yo he told me he was playin' next week, but i was wondering why he wasnt in tennessee w/ da team??? but i didnt even ask him...

... and melo trippin' lala got dat ***** whooped or somethin'


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yesterday was cool and I'm gonna tell you why in a minute but first I want to thank GOODTIMES,CITY WIDE, SWEETDREAMS and Mike as a solo Rider with the suburban.I want a special thanx to Roy he has come to all of our little functions and I think 3 out of the 4 he stood all night and partied with us so Thanx again Roy your like family bro.It was cool because we are a small town and lowriders are looked down on by hotrodders and others. We were asked to help with a few functions and when we did we never got any recognition or nothing. Our bbq was cancelled because the city wanted to charge us to have it at the park but thats another story.When we rolled up to that show n shine it was nothing without us we made half the car show and when promises were not met we rolled out and it said alot because it died and they need us.Even some of the hotrodders rolled out because we did so thanx everyone who came for helping us make a *BOLD* statement.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Id like to second that thanks to everyone that came to la junta.The show was bunk but it was cool to see everyone. :biggrin: Thanks for all the support.GOODTIMES,SWEETDREAMS,CITYWIDE,Mike and all the solo riders that came out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Some good pics larry :thumbsup:

They allow bottles at the park nowadays or what?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 3 2010, 03:33 PM~18725042
> *Some good pics larry :thumbsup:
> 
> They allow bottles at the park nowadays or what?
> *


No way but we do what we want :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got home from the Bar-B-Que
Thanks for holding it down Silviano and all those who made it.
Special thanks for all the hospitality Most Hated I really appreciate it Larry and Soledad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 05:12 PM~18725486
> *Just got home from the Bar-B-Que
> Thanks for holding it down Silviano and all those who made it.
> Special thanks for all the hospitality Most Hated I really appreciate it Larry and Soledad
> *


   I told you we would of went to the bbq bro you know that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 3 2010, 01:43 PM~18724860
> *Id like to second that thanks to everyone that came to la junta.The show was bunk but it was cool to see everyone. :biggrin: Thanks for all the support.GOODTIMES,SWEETDREAMS,CITYWIDE,Mike and all the solo riders that came out.
> *


I know I'm not in Most Hated but would also like to thank all of yous that came down also and it was good seeing everybody and also meeting the ones I didn't know. Roy is was cool parting it up with you homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 3 2010, 05:49 PM~18725676
> *I know I'm not in Most Hated but would also like to thank all of yous that came down also and it was good seeing everybody and also meeting the ones I didn't know. Roy is was cool parting it up with you homie
> *


Likewise dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2010, 05:41 PM~18725630
> *   I told you we would of went to the bbq bro you know that
> *


I know you would of dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man this weekend was the definition of Lowriding to me
Thanks guys Colorado definately looking Good.....I heard northern was crackin Saturday night also ....Big ups P-Town :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna hit northern when it's cracken I went for the chilifestival but I think alot of people were there and not out cruisin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2010, 07:11 PM~18726209
> *I wanna hit northern when it's cracken I went for the chilifestival but I think alot of people were there and not out cruisin
> *


When the homies went to Pueblo for that water pump they said Low Lows were on every block :wow:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What Up CO??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Oct 3 2010, 07:20 PM~18726307
> *What Up CO??
> *


What up dog


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

SHIT JUST CHILL'N :biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD WIT YOU BRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Oct 3 2010, 07:40 PM~18726479
> *SHIT JUST CHILL'N :biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD WIT YOU BRO?
> *


relaxin bro had a busy weekend just got in from a day and a half of partyin :biggrin: 
How you been Jeff?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice garage !!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like CO was where it was happening this weekend. 
:angry: I missed out on a lot of events this summer beings I'm living in no mans land wyoming. Next summer I plan on being back in the 719 with you guys chopping it up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 3 2010, 08:04 PM~18726703
> *Sounds like CO was where it was happening this weekend.
> :angry:  I missed out on a lot of events this summer beings I'm living in no mans land wyoming.  Next summer I plan on being back in the 719 with you guys chopping it up
> *


719 is where it's at right now homie
Pueblo is always crackin ,and now with Good Times growing like wildflowers in Springs I am reallly anxiously awaiting next Season


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Just Been Chill'n Bro Try'n To Get Shit In Order Before I Go Back To Cali


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Oct 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18726795
> *Just Been Chill'n Bro Try'n To Get Shit In Order Before I Go Back To Cali
> *


How long you going back for?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

For Good Next Summer My Dad Is Real Sick So I Gotta Help Out My Mom


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Oct 3 2010, 08:16 PM~18726826
> *For Good Next Summer My Dad Is Real Sick So I Gotta Help Out My Mom
> *


Well Good luck homie and you will be in my prayers dog


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Good Look'n Out Big Homie


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18726754
> *719 is where it's at right now homie
> Pueblo is always crackin ,and now with Good Times growing like wildflowers in Springs I am reallly anxiously awaiting next Season
> *


Well I can't wait to see what next season holds. If all goes well, like I said my and my familia will be CO residents once again :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was Good to see CityWide out there in LJ


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Oct 3 2010, 07:16 PM~18726826
> *For Good Next Summer My Dad Is Real Sick So I Gotta Help Out My Mom
> *


Even though I don't know you homie, I hope your dad gets better and hope everything works out for your family.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 08:28 PM~18726933
> *Was Good to see CityWide out there in LJ
> *


always tring to support MOST HATED any time we can not alot of ue were there but we were there


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 3 2010, 07:29 PM~18726947
> *Even though I don't know you homie, I hope your dad gets better and hope everything works out for your family.
> *


Good Look'n Out Homie He Has Ms So It's Not Good But We Will Be Ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18726959
> *always tring to support MOST HATED any time we can not alot of ue were there but we were there
> *


Good to see City Wide at the Customer Appreciation BBQ also :yes:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 08:36 PM~18727004
> *Good to see City Wide at the Customer Appreciation BBQ also :yes:
> *


better late then never :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18727030
> *better late then never :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did you and Chris end up showing up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wish somebody got some pics of the BBQ it was poppin


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18727037
> *Did you and Chris end up showing up?
> *


yea i just left there when the shut it down hung out for a couple hours :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:42 PM~18727045
> *yea i just left there when the shut it down hung out for a couple hours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was there early and help set-up the kicked rocks around 430


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i had to go help one of our guys snapped four wheel studs on his ride


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Oct 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18727100
> *Whats up colorado :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 3 2010, 08:04 PM~18726703
> *Sounds like CO was where it was happening this weekend.
> :angry:  I missed out on a lot of events this summer beings I'm living in no mans land wyoming.  Next summer I plan on being back in the 719 with you guys chopping it up
> *


easy about wyoming bro im a native and i dont like wyoming talked bad about. its because you live in shitty ass riverton of all places. why did you pick riverton to move to ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2010, 08:48 PM~18727110
> *easy about wyoming bro im a native and i dont like wyoming talked bad about. its because you live in shitty ass riverton of all places. why did you pick riverton to move to ?
> *


What up Mr. Ivan


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18727109
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up roy and everybody, winter is coming time to make some more changes and get ready for next summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Oct 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18727141
> *Whats up roy and everybody, winter is coming time to make some more changes and get ready for next summer
> *


Yes sir....I have a few changes in mind that I am hoping come to light :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 08:49 PM~18727126
> *What up Mr. Ivan
> *


not much just got done working in the garage and messing with my new four wheeler i just got :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2010, 08:54 PM~18727174
> *not much just got done working in the garage and messing with my new four wheeler i just got :biggrin:
> *


Bet that's fun :biggrin: 
You should be getting that package soon,if you want just shoot yours in the same box....should fit
I gott find me a new tool now


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18727155
> *Yes sir....I have a few changes in mind that I am hoping come to light :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna switch it or bag it,although your car is really clean it doesnt need it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Oct 3 2010, 08:56 PM~18727207
> *are you gonna switch it or bag it,although your car is really clean it doesnt need it
> *


Gonna paint and change up the guts and do the trunk floor
Maybe next Season .....but definately Juice no bags


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan answer your phone fawker


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

good meeting everyone today at the bar b q.. kinda nice to put a face to whoever im talking too, when on L.I.L


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

finishing randys car last night at the shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18727462
> *finishing randys car last night at the shop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 08:20 PM~18727506
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18727593
> *thanks bro
> *


You earned it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big ups to Ruben also for the hospitality,it was really Good to see you again doggie :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully the ride is back up again soon JR


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 09:56 PM~18727802
> *Hopefully the ride is back up again soon JR
> *


Ill be working on it tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 3 2010, 09:59 PM~18727851
> *Ill be working on it tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


Nice dog 
Gotta be something simple


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

looking for a shifter for my 64 if anyone has one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18726754
> *719 is where it's at right now homie
> Pueblo is always crackin ,and now with Good Times growing like wildflowers in Springs I am reallly anxiously awaiting next Season
> *


YOU KNOW IT IS ROY... JUST GOT BACK FROM HOOTERS KICKING IT WIT THE FELLAS HAD A GOODTIME THIS WEEKEND THANKS TO MOST HATED HAD A GOODTIME OUT IN LA JUNTA WANNA SAY THANKS TO RICH,ADAN,TONY FROM CITYWIDE FOR STOPPING AND BEING HELPFUL WHEN OUR FELLOW GOODTIMER WAS BROKEN DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD....THANKS CITY WIDE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18727434
> *good meeting everyone today at the bar b q.. kinda nice to put a face to whoever im talking too,  when on L.I.L
> *


SAME HERE BRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 07:01 PM~18726683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS NICE PIC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just wanted to give my car props for hitting about 100-120 on the way back :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18725042
> *Some good pics larry :thumbsup:
> 
> They allow bottles at the park nowadays or what?
> *


DON'T KNOW BUT WE JUST DID OUR OWN THANG BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18727996
> *DON'T KNOW BUT WE JUST DID OUR OWN THANG BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2010, 09:09 PM~18727937
> *SAME HERE BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18727928
> *YOU KNOW IT IS ROY... JUST GOT BACK FROM HOOTERS KICKING IT WIT THE FELLAS HAD A GOODTIME THIS WEEKEND THANKS TO MOST HATED HAD A GOODTIME OUT IN LA JUNTA WANNA SAY THANKS TO RICH,ADAN,TONY FROM CITYWIDE FOR STOPPING AND BEING HELPFUL WHEN OUR FELLOW GOODTIMER WAS BROKEN DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD....THANKS CITY WIDE
> *


anytime homie we r all here to help


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

:wave: :wave: macgyver, RAG3ROY, Pure Perfection, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, cl1965ss, BIGRUBE644


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:55 PM~18728342
> *:wave:  :wave:  macgyver, RAG3ROY, Pure Perfection, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, cl1965ss, BIGRUBE644
> *


What up future brother :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 09:58 PM~18728360
> *What up future brother  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


DRINKN A FEW COLD ONES AND GETN EXCITED BOUT PAINTN MY RIDE THIS WEEK.....

I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH MARK (DENENATOR) FROM L.A. AND HE SENT ME BOUT EVERY COLOR OF FLAKE AND I WILL BE A DISTRIBUTER HERE IN COLORADO... I HAVE BOUT EVERY COLOR AND DIFFERENT SIZES... PLUS I HAVE COLORS I DIDNT KNOW THEY SOLD LIKE BLACK,WHITE,CLEAR... JARS ARE BIGGER THAN HOUSE OF COLOR AND I CAN SELL TO THE HOMIES CHEAPER.... LEMME KNOW,PASS THE WORD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18728424
> *DRINKN A FEW COLD ONES AND GETN EXCITED BOUT PAINTN MY RIDE THIS WEEK.....
> 
> I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH MARK (DENENATOR) FROM L.A. AND HE SENT ME BOUT EVERY COLOR OF FLAKE AND I WILL BE A DISTRIBUTER HERE IN COLORADO... I HAVE BOUT EVERY COLOR AND DIFFERENT SIZES... PLUS I HAVE COLORS I DIDNT KNOW THEY SOLD LIKE BLACK,WHITE,CLEAR... JARS ARE BIGGER THAN HOUSE OF COLOR AND I CAN SELL TO THE HOMIES CHEAPER.... LEMME KNOW,PASS THE WORD
> *




Will do
I am really thinking of stripping the ride down soon and starting to block it soon.
I am thinking of getting the trunk pan in before though
I'm excited because I can see what it will look like before hand and it's gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 09:52 PM~18727772
> *Big ups to Ruben also for the hospitality,it was really Good to see you again doggie :yes:
> *


Yup Rubens family bro so he's always down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18726959
> *always tring to support MOST HATED any time we can not alot of ue were there but we were there
> *


Even a few members says hey were here and we really need it around our parts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2010, 11:18 PM~18728519
> *Even a few members says hey were here and we really need it around our parts
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 10:10 PM~18728459
> *Will do
> I am really thinking of stripping the ride down soon and starting to block it soon.
> I am thinking of getting the trunk pan in before though
> ...


sounds good bro... im sure i will be helping and getn material at my cost to help(unles i already have stuff to donate)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 11:22 PM~18728547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 10:38 PM~18728658
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 4 2010, 05:36 AM~18729692
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:22 PM~18728547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....PURO UNITY....*  :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up co wat it do fes


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 4 2010, 07:59 AM~18730250
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looked like a good. . . ."gathering" Larry!  Wut happen with the show??


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18727110
> *easy about wyoming bro im a native and i dont like wyoming talked bad about. its because you live in shitty ass riverton of all places. why did you pick riverton to move to ?
> *


Cuz this is where my lady is from so I thought I'd give it a shot. Its not too bad a place to live its just there's less than a handful of lowriders (in fact its just me) and a grip of ******** :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 4 2010, 09:00 AM~18730254
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....PURO UNITY....   :thumbsup:
> *


Thats how we do it MOST HATED, GOODTIMES, CITY WIDE, SWEET DREAMS what ever it don't matter we all doing the same thing :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 4 2010, 11:55 AM~18731633
> *Looked like a good. . . ."gathering" Larry!    Wut happen with the show??
> *


The lady who put it on asked for our help and acted like she had all kinds of money for trophies and this and that. We said a show n shine would be easier and less money so we talked her into giving a free shirt and a free meal which we wanted her to give 2 free meals but that didn't happen. The entry fee was free. She acted like she was advertising alot and had all this and that going on she offered to do raffles and give away like cleaning supplies or a small tool kit whatever. She did not give away nothing because she claimed to have no money.She did not advertise worth shit we heard her on the radio maybe twice talking about bringing in impalas and this and that when we were doing that she didn't even mention our help. We went anyway and when she didn't come through with what she said we bounced. There was hardly any people there again she didn't advertise worth shit. IT happened to us before we tried to help with a show and the hotrodders got the props they wanted to make us pay for our bbq only because it was held the same day as a function down town so they treated us like vendors. So next time something is done we'll switch the day or move elsewhere and it'll be all done by *MOST HATED* so no let downs we keep our word.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2010, 01:08 PM~18732197
> *The lady who put it on asked for our help and acted like she had all kinds of money for trophies and this and that. We said a show n shine would be easier and less money so we talked her into giving a free shirt and a free meal which we wanted her to give 2 free meals but that didn't happen. The entry fee was free. She acted like she was advertising alot and had all this and that going on she offered to do raffles and give away like cleaning supplies or a small tool kit whatever. She did not give away nothing because she claimed to have no money.She did not advertise worth shit we heard her on the radio maybe twice talking about bringing in impalas and this and that when we were doing that she didn't even mention our help. We went anyway and when she didn't come through with what she said we bounced. There was hardly any people there again she didn't advertise worth shit. IT happened to us before we tried to help with a show and the hotrodders got the props they wanted to make us pay for our bbq only because it was held the same day as a function down town so they treated us like vendors. So next time something is done we'll switch the day or move elsewhere and it'll be all done by MOST HATED so no let downs we keep our word.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well got the yob,I start tomorrow thanks for all the Good lucks fellas
:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 02:38 PM~18732930
> *Well got the yob,I start tomorrow thanks for all the Good lucks fellas
> :cheesy:
> *


congradulations bro dolla dolla bill yalll


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 01:38 PM~18732930
> *Well got the yob,I start tomorrow thanks for all the Good lucks fellas
> :cheesy:
> *


So does this mean you're going to Jackson Hole?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 4 2010, 03:35 PM~18733330
> *So does this mean you're going to Jackson Hole?
> *


Nah I'll be in Denver a few months first


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2010, 03:21 PM~18733226
> *congradulations bro dolla dolla bill yalll
> *


I can use em :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin' on Eric & Buma!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NEXT STOP VEGAS!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18733584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You taking your ride?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 04:09 PM~18733657
> *You taking your ride?
> *


Nope! just going to party and hang with the rest of my bROthers! and i missed the deadline LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 4 2010, 04:13 PM~18733693
> *Nope! just going to party and hang with the rest of my bROthers!  and i missed the deadline LOL
> *


That's cool have a Good one out there dog


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 04:20 PM~18733736
> *That's cool have a Good one out there dog
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 4 2010, 08:00 AM~18730254
> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....PURO UNITY....   :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD TIMES Bomb Chapter member rolling threw~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~If you hear an explosion dont worry it's the Bomb rolling by.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What up Colorado! Vegas time, just days away....... :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

What up Wrinkles and Roy? I see all is GOOD in the 719! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: One Team One Dream! GT TTT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 03:38 PM~18732930
> *Well got the yob,I start tomorrow thanks for all the Good lucks fellas
> :cheesy:
> *


Congrats,  Stop on by and holler at a muther fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

what up Chuck ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18734194
> *What up Wrinkles and Roy? I see all is GOOD in the 719! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: One Team One Dream! GT TTT
> *


What up Big Chapas ...yeal all is GOOD this way homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

hey roy i got your message i was just busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18734361
> *Congrats,   Stop on by and holler at a muther fucker! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 4 2010, 05:46 PM~18734383
> *hey roy i got your message i was just busy
> *


it's cool


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 4 2010, 04:23 PM~18734194
> *What up Wrinkles and Roy? I see all is GOOD in the 719! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: One Team One Dream! GT TTT
> *


X61


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 05:27 PM~18734701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DONT WANT TO SEE THE CRAZY HORSE PINTO :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18734768
> *THEY DONT WANT TO SEE THE CRAZY HORSE PINTO :0
> *


No they don't :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:02 PM~18734994
> *No they don't :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THAT BLUE LINCOLN IN YOUR CHAPTER, THAT LOOS REAL NICE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18735141
> *I LIKE THAT BLUE LINCOLN IN YOUR CHAPTER, THAT LOOS REAL NICE
> *


Thanks homie that's Julians and it's sick and 4 sale :0 
He wants 8k for it :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18735274
> *Thanks homie that's Julians and it's sick and 4 sale :0
> He wants 8k for it :biggrin:
> *


ITS WAY CLEAN AND THATS A GOOD PRICE, AND A NICE PLUG :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2010, 07:39 PM~18735348
> *ITS WAY CLEAN AND THATS A GOOD PRICE, AND A NICE PLUG :cheesy:
> *


Yeah he's trying to get into an Impala


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*MIA since 9-19-10*</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>*(The twin on the left)*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:40 PM~18735360
> *Yeah he's trying to get into an Impala
> *


WHAT KIND AND YEAR THERE IS ALOT OF THEM IN MY BACK YARD ARE MY HOMIES PROJECTS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18735538
> *WHAT KIND AND YEAR THERE IS ALOT OF THEM IN MY BACK YARD ARE MY HOMIES PROJECTS
> *


63 I believe possibly a 64


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:57 PM~18735573
> *63 I believe possibly a 64
> *


THERE IS A COUPLE OF EACH AT MY HOUSE NOW OUT BACK, DONT KNOW WHAT HE WANTS BUT THEY ARE FOR SALE, HIT UP WESTSIDERIDER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2010, 08:00 PM~18735619
> *THERE IS A COUPLE OF EACH AT MY HOUSE NOW OUT BACK, DONT KNOW WHAT HE WANTS BUT THEY ARE FOR SALE, HIT UP WESTSIDERIDER
> *


I think he's looking for a nice driver though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 07:05 PM~18735669
> *I think he's looking for a nice driver though
> *


OH OKAY CAUSE MY YARD IS FULL


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18735487
> *MIA since 9-19-10</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>(The twin on the left)
> 
> ...


since the Supershow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18735860
> *since the Supershow?
> *


:yes:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 09:52 PM~18727772
> *Big ups to Ruben also for the hospitality,it was really Good to see you again doggie :yes:
> *


yea, it was funny making fun of larry's stomach, too! lol!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18735487
> *MIA since 9-19-10</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>(The twin on the left)
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18736569
> *yea, it was funny making fun of larry's stomach, too! lol!
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

whats crackin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18736569
> *yea, it was funny making fun of larry's stomach, too! lol!
> *


no mother fucker it wasn't :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 3 2010, 07:43 AM~18722978
> *Whut up six!!! yo he told me he was playin' next week, but i was wondering why he wasnt in tennessee w/ da team??? but i didnt even ask him...
> 
> ... and melo trippin' lala got dat ***** whooped or somethin'
> *


And she ain't even hot


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2010, 01:08 PM~18732197
> *The lady who put it on asked for our help and acted like she had all kinds of money for trophies and this and that. We said a show n shine would be easier and less money so we talked her into giving a free shirt and a free meal which we wanted her to give 2 free meals but that didn't happen. The entry fee was free. She acted like she was advertising alot and had all this and that going on she offered to do raffles and give away like cleaning supplies or a small tool kit whatever. She did not give away nothing because she claimed to have no money.She did not advertise worth shit we heard her on the radio maybe twice talking about bringing in impalas and this and that when we were doing that she didn't even mention our help. We went anyway and when she didn't come through with what she said we bounced. There was hardly any people there again she didn't advertise worth shit. IT happened to us before we tried to help with a show and the hotrodders got the props they wanted to make us pay for our bbq only because it was held the same day as a function down town so they treated us like vendors. So next time something is done we'll switch the day or move elsewhere and it'll be all done by MOST HATED so no let downs we keep our word.
> *


Damn, sorry to hear that bro, haterz :buttkick:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ROLLERZ ONLY FAM...

WHAT IT DO COLORADO RIDERS................... :wave: 

HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS IN VEGAS ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~nip/tuck~, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

:wave: :h5:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Oct 5 2010, 09:53 AM~18740184
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~nip/tuck~, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> ...


What up Lando! When u goin to vegas?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18738442
> *And she ain't even hot
> *


lol... she might be slightly above average!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18740979
> *lol... she might be slightly above average!!!
> *


Wut up Foo! :biggrin: you goin to vegas?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 4 2010, 04:23 PM~18734194
> *What up Wrinkles and Roy? I see all is GOOD in the 719! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: One Team One Dream! GT TTT
> *


YES IT IS I'LL BE SEENING YOU IN VEGAS CHAPAS


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIFETIMER_@Oct 4 2010, 08:51 AM~18730216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up gt fam, and all the riders nm rolling thro show some love


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 5 2010, 11:44 AM~18741075
> *Wut up Foo!  :biggrin:  you goin to vegas?
> *


whutz goin on bro, no vegas for me, u?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Oct 5 2010, 11:54 AM~18741159
> *whats up gt fam, and all the riders nm rolling thro show some love
> *


What up bro :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 12:42 PM~18741556
> *whutz goin on bro, no vegas for me, u?
> *


what up Fes how you been homie haven't seen ya inna while


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 12:42 PM~18741556
> *whutz goin on bro, no vegas for me, u?
> *


Ya we will be there on friday :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2010, 01:00 PM~18741709
> *what up Fes how you been homie haven't seen ya inna while
> *


jus workin' homie, datz it!!! whutz good w/ you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 02:41 PM~18742353
> *jus workin' homie, datz it!!! whutz good w/ you?
> *


same 
start work on the new yob tomorrow morning,time to catch up on bills :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2010, 02:44 PM~18742374
> *same
> start work on the new yob tomorrow morning,time to catch up on bills  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 02:47 PM~18742401
> *
> *


did you use a normal extension cord for your hoppin switch on the regal?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 5 2010, 02:15 PM~18742176
> *Ya we will be there on friday  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18740979
> *lol... she might be slightly above average!!!
> *



:ugh:

You givin her to much credit....My prediction is he'll be traded by the end of the season so the Nugs don't get Lebroned.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Vegas Bound even if i have to roll by myself !


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 5 2010, 07:11 PM~18745426
> *Vegas Bound even if i have to roll by myself !
> *


don were going to when you going


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 5 2010, 09:01 PM~18745986
> *don were going to when you going
> *



See ya there!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18746303
> *See ya there!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Oct 5 2010, 07:10 PM~18744642
> *:ugh:
> 
> You givin her to much credit....My prediction is he'll be traded by the end of the season so the Nugs don't get Lebroned.
> *


lol... body's cool, her eyes & face kinda bugged out though!!! ... and yeah datz probably whut will happen!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

DENVER CAR CLUB will be there see u all there and be safe.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

By da way whutz crackin' CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*COME AND GET IT*


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1992009319.html


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 5 2010, 01:44 PM~18742374
> *same
> start work on the new yob tomorrow morning,time to catch up on bills  :happysad:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 6 2010, 10:21 AM~18750732
> *COME AND GET IT
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1992009319.html
> *



thats a steal you shouldnt even have that anymore :0 you know if it was a 60-64 it would of been gone alone time ago i think this impala it way underapperciated


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~ What's up Colorado? GT Bomb Chapter ROlling threw~~~~~ If you hear an Explosion it's the Bomb Chapter!!!!! :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

all welded in I need to order some more braces though


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 03:19 PM~18753139
> *all welded in I need to order some more braces though
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LARRY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 6 2010, 09:36 AM~18750385
> *By da way whutz crackin' CO!!!
> *


YOUR BUTT CHEEKS :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST FUCKING WITH YOU FES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 6 2010, 04:24 PM~18753179
> *LOOKING GOOD LARRY !!!!!!!!!!
> *


X59
Hey Wrinkles when is our next Meeting?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 6 2010, 11:45 AM~18750925
> *thats a steal you shouldnt even have that anymore  :0  you know if it was a 60-64 it would of been gone  alone time ago i think this impala it way underapperciated
> *



I would of thought it would of sold at $3200 but times are tough.... thanx bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 04:19 PM~18753139
> *all welded in I need to order some more braces though
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

Looks good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 6 2010, 02:27 PM~18752131
> *~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~ What's up Colorado? GT Bomb Chapter ROlling threw~~~~~ If you hear an Explosion it's the Bomb Chapter!!!!! :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:wave:
What up Chapas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was it a bish to get in place Larry?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 03:19 PM~18753139
> *all welded in I need to order some more braces though
> 
> 
> ...


One step closer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2010, 04:38 PM~18753293
> *Was it a bish to get in place Larry?
> *


not too bad when I had it all out it took me and jr about half an hour to throw it in the car. Although it didn't fit exactly right I had to pund the shit out of the front hump on each side where it came flat to make it fit. You would trip out you have to install this one in the car backwards then once it's in the car you turn it around doesn't make sense but if you seen how it was done you would say oh okay :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 6 2010, 04:46 PM~18753337
> *One step closer
> *


and two steps back na j/k :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 6 2010, 03:34 PM~18753272
> *X59
> Hey Wrinkles when is our next Meeting?
> *


WHEN WE GET BACK FROM VEGAS CARNAL


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 03:50 PM~18753360
> *and two steps back na j/k :cheesy:
> *


It being tacked is all it takes?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 6 2010, 02:27 PM~18752131
> *~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~ What's up Colorado? GT Bomb Chapter ROlling threw~~~~~ If you hear an Explosion it's the Bomb Chapter!!!!! :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 6 2010, 04:58 PM~18753425
> *It being tacked is all it takes?
> *


it's plug welded all the way around thats how all cars are put together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 5 2010, 03:10 PM~18742592
> *did you use a normal extension cord for your hoppin switch on the regal?
> *


yeah


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 04:19 PM~18753139
> *all welded in I need to order some more braces though
> 
> 
> ...


looks cherry bro!! u got some skills


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 6 2010, 09:36 AM~18750385
> *By da way whutz crackin' CO!!!
> *


What up fes,how is the job in denver, are you moving up here


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2010, 03:19 PM~18753139
> *all welded in I need to order some more braces though
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 6 2010, 01:27 PM~18752131
> *~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~ What's up Colorado? GT Bomb Chapter ROlling threw~~~~~ If you hear an Explosion it's the Bomb Chapter!!!!! :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 6 2010, 10:21 AM~18750732
> *COME AND GET IT
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1992009319.html
> *


damn bro.. thats giving it away


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

suup colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Oct 6 2010, 08:42 PM~18755451
> *looks cherry bro!!  u got some skills
> *


it was my first time I'm not a virgin anymore :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SEEN THIS AND THOUGHT OF YOU MOSTHATED :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 7 2010, 12:21 AM~18757279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PHANTOM :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 6 2010, 10:29 AM~18750322
> *lol... body's cool, her bugged out though!!! ... and yeah datz probably whut will happen!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

must be a scam, ive emailed a few times and no response







1964 IMPALA 2-DOOR********RUNS AND DRIVES*********MUST SELL*********** - $4900 (DENVER)

Date: 2010-10-06, 7:35AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

1964 IMPALA 2DOOR CONVERTIBLE/DROP TOP INTERIOR HALF WAY DONE PAINTED WITH A STEREO 3SPEED ON THE FLOOR SITTING IN DAYTONS COOL CAR EMAIL ME MUST SELL A.S.A.P NOT ORIGINAL PICTURE BUT WILL ADD ACTUAL PICS LATER FIRM ON THE PRICE 

Location: DENVER
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 6 2010, 10:08 PM~18756349
> *damn bro.. thats giving it away
> *



Today is the last day...then I am putting more work into it and raising the price.  



Leaving for Vegas today...SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE.....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Oct 6 2010, 08:09 PM~18755114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Oct 6 2010, 09:20 PM~18755867
> *What up fes,how is the job in denver, are you moving up here
> *


whutz good Dominic??? how's da GP comin'?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

vegas bound party time


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Oct 7 2010, 02:39 PM~18761442
> *vegas bound party time
> *


 :yes: :yes: fuck yea :boink:  :boink: leaving tonite


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 7 2010, 03:44 PM~18761470
> *:yes:  :yes: fuck yea  :boink:  :boink: leaving tonite
> *



Where you staying at?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 7 2010, 03:07 PM~18761638
> *Where you staying at?
> *


we staying at the best western we on a budget :happysad: but most likley be kicking it with the GOODTIMERS at circus circus :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 7 2010, 04:17 PM~18761704
> *we staying at the best western we on a budget  :happysad: but most likley be kicking it with the GOODTIMERS at circus circus  :biggrin:
> *


Ur in Vegas hit the clubs fuck drinking in the parkinglot


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 7 2010, 01:47 PM~18760132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You going chris?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18762185
> *Ur in Vegas hit the clubs fuck drinking in the parkinglot
> *


naw not yet we leave tonite :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO page two


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18762278
> *naw not yet we leave tonite :biggrin:
> *


but when you get there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Gettin a few hrs sleep then gonna head out . See you guys on the hyway


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wats going down colorado homies T.G.I.F


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

WAT IT DO FES


----------



## naparra (Apr 3, 2010)

so ive been in the denver area for 2 months now and ive only seen like 2 lowriders.. anybody know where the scene is, i know the season is closing up for the winter but if anybody needs help working on their car please let me know. If im not working that day ill give you a hand, i just need to get my self around the scene, ive had to leave my car im working on ON idle for a bit while im up here... so let me know.. thanks guys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by naparra_@Oct 8 2010, 03:15 PM~18768053
> *so ive been in the denver area for 2 months now and ive only seen like 2 lowriders.. anybody know where the scene is, i know the season is closing up for the winter but if anybody needs help working on their car please let me know. If im not working that day ill give you a hand, i just need to get my self around the scene, ive had to leave my car im working on  ON idle for a bit while im up here... so let me know.. thanks guys.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

people suck get down here to Vegas and cant find anyone. :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT

Everyone that went to Vegas

Have a safe and happy trip

:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

wuttup Jeremy C! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Oct 8 2010, 10:56 AM~18766512
> *WAT IT DO FES
> *


jus workin' dogg, whutz good w/ u???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 9 2010, 03:28 PM~18773168
> *Sup CO!!!
> *


:wave: What up Big Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 9 2010, 03:35 PM~18773195
> *:wave: What up Big Fes
> *


whutz good roy!!! how's da new job treatin' you???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 9 2010, 05:53 PM~18773615
> *whutz good roy!!! how's da new job treatin' you???
> *


Treating me great homie
really Good company
How bout yours?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 10 2010, 12:24 AM~18775426
> *Treating me great homie
> really Good company
> How bout yours?
> *


can't complain... $$$ is right, direct deposit on time, and they payin' me to go to Broncos & CU games!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:37 AM~18775875
> *can't complain... $$$ is right, direct deposit on time, and they payin' me to go to Broncos & CU games!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Mac!!! Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My father n law gave me his old atv it's not much but for free I'm happy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2010, 04:18 PM~18777860
> *My father n law gave me his old atv it's not much but for free I'm happy
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THATS COOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2010, 07:23 AM~18775968
> *Whutz good Mac!!! Whutz good CO!!!
> *


supp brotha


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone have some clean non ss 64 impala side trim they want to sell off of a parts car ? let me know if you do


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2010, 03:18 PM~18777860
> *My father n law gave me his old atv it's not much but for free I'm happy
> 
> 
> ...


damn you posted that shit up quick homie. you better let me take it for a ride before you get rid of it puto because I know you will.  

also everybody that went to vagas I hope yous all had a safe trip up there a good time while you was up there and a safe trip back


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 10 2010, 06:37 PM~18778918
> *Anyone have some clean non ss 64 impala side trim they want to sell off of a parts car ? let me know if you do
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by naparra_@Oct 8 2010, 02:15 PM~18768053
> *so ive been in the denver area for 2 months now and ive only seen like 2 lowriders.. anybody know where the scene is, i know the season is closing up for the winter but if anybody needs help working on their car please let me know. If im not working that day ill give you a hand, i just need to get my self around the scene, ive had to leave my car im working on  ON idle for a bit while im up here... so let me know.. thanks guys.
> *


hit 6th and feds .. on sunday we pack it in till it gets to ugly to roll... also check out www.coloradolowrideralliance.com a few clubs from denver and statewide.. theres flyers and a online cal. for local events.. check it out


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 10 2010, 09:39 PM~18780273
> *hit 6th and feds .. on sunday we pack it in till it gets to ugly to roll... also check out  www.coloradolowrideralliance.com a few clubs from denver and statewide.. theres flyers and a online cal. for local events.. check it out
> *


or go to pueblo, i was told that its the lowrider capital of colorado


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING MAC ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 10 2010, 09:50 PM~18780352
> *DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING MAC ?
> *


ya i have both 64 ss and non 64 ss side trim... il hit ya up bro..... with a ton of other 64 parts... anyone needing anything hit me up... plus i have a conversin kit with all reinforcements if u wanna chop your roof and make it a vert


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 10 2010, 09:51 PM~18779910
> *damn you posted that shit up quick homie. you better let me take it for a ride before you get rid of it puto because I know you will.
> 
> also everybody that went to vagas I hope yous all had a safe trip up there a good time while you was up there and a safe trip back
> *


that sux even Benny came by and said he new I would sell it


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 09:47 PM~18780332
> *or go to pueblo, i was told that its the lowrider capital of colorado
> *


 :roflmao: lol good stuff!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 11 2010, 03:23 AM~18781432
> *:roflmao: lol good stuff!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up co


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

82 El Camino in St. Louis, Mo. Fully wrapped frame, adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke driveshaft, reinforced rearend, 305 2 bbl motor. Needs pipes, paint, and setup. Clean blue interior and straight body. Asking $1500 obo. PM me



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=552557&st=0


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

whats crackin colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 06:58 PM~18786096
> *whats crackin colorado
> *


What up Mac :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 05:59 PM~18786103
> *What up Mac :wave:
> *


whats up brotha.... hows the new yob treatin ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 07:07 PM~18786163
> *whats up brotha.... hows the new yob treatin ya
> *


Treating me GOOD
Can't complain too mush..... :biggrin: 
How's the bizz?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 06:10 PM~18786170
> *Treating me GOOD
> Can't complain too mush..... :biggrin:
> How's the bizz?
> *


theres allways work, but right now ive been taking a few days off to paint my turrrd...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 07:13 PM~18786193
> *theres allways work, but right now ive been taking a few days off to paint my turrrd...
> *


Can't wait to see that one
And I bet you call it a turd because it's gonna be the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 06:43 PM~18786424
> *Can't wait to see that one
> And I bet you call it a turd because it's gonna be the shit :biggrin:
> *


gonna be a nice turd for someone when i finish it so i can sell and buy a vert


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18786460
> *gonna be a nice turd for someone when i finish it so i can sell and buy a vert
> *


Verts aint all they are cracked up to be.....especially in Colorado where when the weather changes by the hour


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

BIG UPS TO SHAWN FROM RO FOR HIS 2ND PLACE WIN VEGAS


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 06:50 PM~18786479
> *Verts aint all they are cracked up to be.....especially in Colorado where when the weather changes by the hour
> *


ya, i know.. my last one with full undies was a full time job (but i miss it)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2010, 06:51 PM~18786491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats.. bike looks killer


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin colorado just got in from a frime weekend gonna shower post pics later if i firqure it out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18786558
> *wus crackin colorado just got in from a frime weekend gonna shower post pics later if i firqure it out
> *


Figure it out fawker :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2010, 07:51 PM~18786491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X63 Congrats


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 11 2010, 06:58 PM~18786558
> *wus crackin colorado just got in from a frime weekend gonna shower post pics later if i firqure it out
> *


 :h5: suup bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2010, 06:51 PM~18786491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 07:50 PM~18786479
> *Verts aint all they are cracked up to be.....especially in Colorado where when the weather changes by the hour
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: ... oh wait! you said in Colo... whewwwww :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Oct 11 2010, 08:28 PM~18787472
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: ... oh wait!  you said in Colo... whewwwww  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2010, 07:51 PM~18786491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


Good seeing everyone out in Vegas! Great show...after hop was pretty cool! Thanks to Silvi (sp) and Good Times CO for toting us around in the mad goose chase to find the spot for the after hop. Great meeting you Wrinkles....

Good meeting RO SoCo also out there! Show was good and no drama this year!!!


I will try to post pics up later as well as video from the after hop....

its good to be home


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 11 2010, 09:08 PM~18787842
> *Congrats!!
> Good seeing everyone out in Vegas! Great show...after hop was pretty cool! Thanks to Silvi (sp) and Good Times CO for toting us around in the mad goose chase to find the spot for the after hop. Great meeting you Wrinkles....
> 
> ...


ready for some pics holmes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 11 2010, 09:28 PM~18787468
> *congrats homie
> *


x2 that bike is badass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Glad everyone had fun in vegas!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 12 2010, 07:29 AM~18789851
> *Whutz good CO!!! Glad everyone had fun in vegas!!!
> *


:h5:

suup fes.. whats the word on your car,they bout done? i wanna see that bish


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do lowrider homies


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

just got back I will post some pics and some vids of the after hop from monday that shit was sick!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

where was you don!?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 09:47 PM~18780332
> *or go to pueblo, i was told that its the lowrider capital of colorado
> *


L O L MAC NEED TO MEET YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado ... glad to see everyone had a safe trip from vegas... 

CLA meeting sunday 12 to 2 at joshua station.. see you guys sunday!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Posted up some pics from Vegas in the CITY WIDE Thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=439662&st=1700


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Had a great time in vegas this weekend! Pre-party was great, show was great! Wish i could of made to the after hop. Here are some pics, enjoy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18792029
> *Had a great time in vegas this weekend! Pre-party was great, show was great! Wish i could of made to the after hop. Here are some pics, enjoy!
> 
> 
> *


Very nice pics....Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS! ROLLERZ ONLY CLUB OF THE YEAR! 7X CHAMPS!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 10:47 PM~18780332
> *or go to pueblo, i was told that its the lowrider capital of colorado
> *


MUST BE TRUE IF IT KEEPS GETTIN BROUGHT UP!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 01:49 PM~18792253
> *Very nice pics....Thanks :biggrin:
> *


i'll post some more soon! Congrats to ROLLERZ ONLY on 7x club of the year!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18793116
> *i'll post some more soon! Congrats to ROLLERZ ONLY on 7x club of the year!
> *


*X76*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18793116
> *i'll post some more soon! Congrats to ROLLERZ ONLY on 7x club of the year!
> *



What he said...congrats RO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 11 2010, 07:05 PM~18786626
> *:h5: suup bro
> *


wus sup mac


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 06:59 PM~18786572
> *Figure it out fawker :cheesy:
> *


fawker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18793523
> *wus sup mac
> *


Stop bullshiting and post your pics mofo


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the coolest people we meet was big AL and seeing his elco up close was the shit!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 04:42 PM~18793699
> *One of the coolest people we meet was big AL and seeing his elco up close was the shit!
> 
> 
> ...


cool ass dude fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

I will post more pics in a little bit but let me try some vids.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18793716
> *I will post more pics in a little bit but let me try some vids.
> *


get busy :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:44 PM~18793712
> *cool ass dude fo sho :thumbsup:
> *




Good seeing you guys out there!

Glad you guys made it back safe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Denver deep in LV :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 12 2010, 04:45 PM~18793730
> *Good seeing you guys out there!
> 
> Glad you guys made it back safe
> *


you guys to it was rough in the mountains blizzard.couldn't wait to get back to DENVER tho :biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA4AuAP01yw
WE had a dame good time and as u can see DENVER CAR CLUB was right in the mix!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:46 PM~18793737
> *Denver deep in LV :thumbsup:
> *


it was nice roy weather was beautiful!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:49 PM~18793765
> *it was nice roy weather was beautiful!
> *


I bet 
Wish I coulda made it but right in the middle of changing yobs :happysad:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

posting the vids suck but worth showing what we seen I hope u guys like.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big John heavy in the mix.....You getting ideas or what homie?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18793780
> *I bet
> Wish I coulda made it but right in the middle of changing yobs :happysad:
> *


what kinda work you doing now ? you making it to PHX ? MOM would love to see you !!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18793780
> *I bet
> Wish I coulda made it but right in the middle of changing yobs :happysad:
> *


you needed 2 see this black 63 vert and this black 62 vert!all i can say was dam!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6ZzXFTjK8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18793805
> *you needed 2 see this black 63 vert  and this black 62 vert!all i can say was dam!
> *


I bet 
Nothing like seeing a classy Rag hitting inches


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:49 PM~18793765
> *it was nice roy weather was beautiful!
> *


would have been nice if you woukd have rememberd the rest of your club members......


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:52 PM~18793797
> *Big John heavy in the mix.....You getting ideas or what homie?
> *


you mean chubby in the mix!lol not 4 a hopper but  a street ride


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubIPUpu4kEY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:55 PM~18793827
> *you mean chubby in the mix!lol not 4 a hopper but   a street ride
> *


No offense meant 
Would be nice to see a few rides of that caliper hitting inches out here


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VipC9yulv3w


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 12 2010, 04:54 PM~18793821
> *would have been nice if you woukd have rememberd the rest of your club members......
> *


the phone was stuck on roaming looked all over 4 you talked 2 the homie from GOODTIMES in the blue caddi he was looking 4 you 2


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 05:58 PM~18793856
> *the phone was stuck on roaming  looked all over 4 you talked 2 the homie from GOODTIMES in the blue caddi he was looking 4 you 2
> *


Never mind its all good. i had my son with me. first time kickin it in Vegas. I know better now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18793801
> *what kinda work you doing now ? you making it to PHX ? MOM would love to see you !!
> *


I'm back laying pipe making decent money for out here with a really Good company.Imma try to make PHX depending on the job situation.I would love to see the Fam in Phx as well :biggrin: 
Congrats Cuz on the whole USO thing Justin.
You're with one hell of a Family wich I'm sure you are already aware of.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:02 PM~18793888
> *I'm back laying pipe making decent money for out here with a really Good company.Imma try to make PHX depending on the job situation.I would love to see the Fam in Phx as well :biggrin:
> Congrats Cuz on the whole USO thing Justin.
> You're with one hell of a Family wich I'm sure you are already aware of.
> *


*which


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:56 PM~18793844
> *No offense meant
> Would be nice to see a few rides of that caliper hitting inches out here
> *


Dont worry Roy I no there are a few guys doing some major shit to there rides DENVER is going to be crazy when it comes to the hop next year cant wait!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 12 2010, 05:01 PM~18793878
> *Never mind its all good. i had my son with me. first time kickin it in Vegas. I know better now
> *


did you try to call me cuz my phone was out of service i ran into everybody by walking around seen some guys only 1


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cchoZw3y6MU


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V11OAfPOSJw


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 12 2010, 06:04 PM~18793905
> *did you try to call me cuz my phone was out of service i ran into everybody by walking around seen some guys only 1
> *


funny cause i found Able and we were both calling you. the hole time Denver was deep but only mine and Ables phone was working in Vegas out of every one there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 06:03 PM~18793900
> *Dont worry Roy I no there are a few guys doing some major shit to there rides DENVER is going to be crazy when it comes to the hop next year cant wait!
> *


I bet....I know of a few myself :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18794008
> *funny cause i found Able and we were both calling you. the hole time  Denver was deep but only mine and Ables phone was working in Vegas out of every one there.
> *


They musta had Cricket phones homie :happysad: 
Good to see you found a home in Denver CC 
Congrats great people :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

We were pissd but not gonna hash it here. It will get strait next meeting


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:17 PM~18794025
> *They musta had Cricket phones homie :happysad:
> Good to see you found a home in Denver CC
> Congrats great people :thumbsup:
> *


Able had cricket..... John is good people. And Denver CC is a good club thanks homie.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:17 PM~18794025
> *They musta had Cricket phones homie :happysad:
> Good to see you found a home in Denver CC
> Congrats great people :thumbsup:
> *


yes cricket and i seen able and bern


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard the wifi in vegas was down for awhile coulda been some cell towers also......anyways anymore pics for us less fortunate bastards that couldn't make it??? :cheesy:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DgAt3weT7w


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Vids Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 12 2010, 05:18 PM~18794032
> *We were pissd but not gonna hash it here. It will get strait next meeting
> *


Sorry to here that Don I no myself and John were looking for u as for the phones mine was out for good after we got there and could not get Johns to work at all.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:34 PM~18794188
> *Nice Vids Mike :thumbsup:
> *


Still got a long way to go it takes for ever.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGqe9U8aZdI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 06:43 PM~18794253
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGqe9U8aZdI
> *


ooooooweeeeee GT :biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPijbqQ7hl8


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7yec-1EkT8
This shit was sick so many people cars came off there trailers and just started goin off right where they were!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

whats up homies my first time on the layitlow.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 06:39 PM~18794221
> *Sorry to here that Don I no myself and John were looking for u as for the phones mine was out for good after we got there and could not get Johns to work at all.
> *


Its all good homie we had a good time. Im glad everyone made it home safe.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18794837
> *whats up homies my first time on the layitlow.
> *


What up Jimmy
:wave:
Glad you could make it :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18794837
> *whats up homies my first time on the layitlow.
> *


Welcome to layitlow GoodTimer !


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

This was the best all of them were killin it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=113Qo5J1UQM


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 12 2010, 08:32 AM~18789865
> *:h5:
> 
> suup fes.. whats the word on your car,they bout done?  i wanna see that bish
> *


jus adding some thangs to da mix homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score *:tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I think Imma be sick now *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18795051
> *Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18795051
> *Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! what happened?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2010, 06:51 PM~18786491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie.... 

I see marcos ride in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18795051
> *Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :tears: :angel: :rant:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18795051
> *Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


that sux i bet that thing was insured for alot though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18795077
> *I think Imma be sick now
> *


my heart hurts


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Damn that sucks about "PERFECT SCORE" but like Ivan said that shit must be insured for a gang of $$$


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 12 2010, 08:51 PM~18795819
> *that sux i bet that thing was insured for alot though
> *


yeah but the time he had spent in that ride it was like part of his family I bet and at this point I bet the insurance money is like waiting for a life insurance of a family member no fun


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK IS INTO THAT CAR MONEY WISE? 500,000?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 12 2010, 05:15 PM~18794008
> *funny cause i found Able and we were both calling you. the hole time  Denver was deep but only mine and Ables phone was working in Vegas out of every one there.
> *


fuck John and his phone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I don't know who the fuck is his service provider but I bet Cricket would be better.

Never calls back, never answers texts

or he's ignoring my ass :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What up Cip :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on larry. Sorry I couldn't make it to the show, but you know how work is. Now I'm headed to VA.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up Paul ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18795051
> *Holy shit .....RIP 3X Champ Perfect Score :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



that car was perfect wat happened


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18798045
> *fuck John and his phone  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know who the fuck is his service provider but I bet Cricket would be better.
> ...


you haven't called foo bro there was some fat lincs there was a candy green one that was called apple bottom sick.then the after hop 2 lincs nosed up both orange hopped.ooooooooooooya and fuck you! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2010, 08:44 AM~18798237
> *What up Cip  :wave:
> *


Whats up my R.O. bROtha! Got some good ideas for the 64 in vegas!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That sounds good


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 12 2010, 06:47 PM~18794837
> *whats up homies my first time on the layitlow.
> *


welcome to layitlow GOODTIMER!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2010, 06:05 AM~18797581
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK IS INTO THAT CAR MONEY WISE? 500,000?
> *


I don't know money wise he does all the machine work at his shop. And I heard the chrome shop is rite next door


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Even though its done himself there is still a value on what it would cost to make it. and you still have to put a value on the car for insurance.I rember them saying wrapped with eny had like 380 grand in it. Lowrider truck of the year back in the day for the younger dudes that dont know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2010, 12:33 PM~18799994
> *Even though its done himself there is still a value on what it would cost to make it. and you still have to put a value on the car for insurance.I rember them saying wrapped with eny had like 380 grand in it. Lowrider truck of the year back in the day for the younger dudes that dont know
> *


I thought maybe like 150,000 to 200,000 but damn you think 500,000??Could be he had a lot of shit going on, on that car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Oct 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18794884
> *This was the best all of them were killin it!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=113Qo5J1UQM
> *


as swiph would say it looked like alot of elephants :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18798316
> *What's going on larry. Sorry I couldn't make it to the show, but you know how work is. Now I'm headed to VA.
> *


It's all good bro you got to do what you got to do


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 11 2010, 05:58 PM~18786558
> *wus crackin colorado just got in from a frime weekend gonna shower post pics later if i firqure it out
> *


Glad you made it home safe homie! Had a firme time hanging with you guys. Stay up and keep on smashen in the Springs! GT up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

R.I.P "Perfect Score". Everyone was OK so thats whats good. Here are some more pics.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 that no good


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 13 2010, 08:11 AM~18798045
> *fuck John and his phone  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know who the fuck is his service provider but I bet Cricket would be better.
> ...


I think he has like trac phone or something. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 13 2010, 09:37 AM~18798575
> *you haven't called foo bro there was some fat lincs there was a candy green one that was called apple bottom sick.then the after hop 2 lincs nosed up both orange hopped.ooooooooooooya and fuck you! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18802577
> *I think he has like trac phone or something.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam don your starting to hurt my feeling :tears:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 13 2010, 05:50 PM~18802595
> *dam don your starting to hurt my feeling  :tears:
> *


Theres no crying in Low ryding el presidente :nono: :nono:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 13 2010, 04:55 PM~18802642
> *Theres no crying in Low ryding el presidente  :nono:  :nono:
> *


u on the road you going to be back sunday?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 13 2010, 05:57 PM~18802668
> *u on the road you going to be back sunday?
> *


Yep ill be back sunday morning


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i talked with joe ray he said that they are going to have the super show in DENVER next year.but there moving it across the highway at the stock show complex. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you see what I was talking about Chuck?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1988222492.html

BEWARE SOMEONE IS TRING TO SELL MY RIMS ON CRAIGLIST! BIG SCAMMER!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 13 2010, 08:26 PM~18803381
> *Did you see what I was talking about Chuck?
> *


I am warning everyone. I e-mailed the dude telling him to send me more pics.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18803384
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1988222492.html
> 
> BEWARE SOMEONE IS TRING TO SELL MY RIMS ON CRAIGLIST! BIG SCAMMER!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 07:28 PM~18803399
> *I am warning everyone. I e-mailed the dude telling him to send me more pics.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18803400
> *:wow:
> *


You notice how they say, bring cash to get them. They trying to rob a muther fucker.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18803424
> *You notice how they say, bring cash to get them. They trying to rob a muther fucker.
> *



Set it up...I havent done a blanket party in years


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 13 2010, 08:09 AM~18798375
> *whats up Paul ?
> *


What up Bro, I was in your state this weekend, passed thru cheyenne going to South Dakota...... there's nothing in Wyoming.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18803444
> *Set it up...I havent done a blanket party in years
> *


Ya, we should show up to his house like 15 to 20 deep in people and say show us the rims.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 06:37 PM~18803520
> *Ya, we should show up to his house like 15 to 20 deep in people and say show us the rims.
> *


hit me up always down to roll :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 13 2010, 08:37 AM~18798575
> *you haven't called foo bro there was some fat lincs there was a candy green one that was called apple bottom sick.then the after hop 2 lincs nosed up both orange hopped.ooooooooooooya and fuck you! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18804055
> *hit me up always down to roll :biggrin:
> *



LOL...whats good Chris?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMER checking in saying whatsup


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18804438
> *LOL...whats good Chris?
> *


You know me work work work ... What's good with you


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18803520
> *Ya, we should show up to his house like 15 to 20 deep in people and say show us the rims.
> *


I want in on the fun!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 13 2010, 06:31 PM~18803444
> *Set it up...I havent done a blanket party in years
> *


soooo.... i am guessing i cant buy Chucks rims for 350? :tears: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18803520
> *Ya, we should show up to his house like 15 to 20 deep in people and say show us the rims.
> *


i am down lets roll


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

what up tru


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 14 2010, 01:25 AM~18807281
> *what up tru
> *


CHILLIN PIMP U MAKE IT HOME.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 14 2010, 01:26 AM~18807284
> *CHILLIN PIMP U MAKE IT HOME.
> *


yep im on my way there now u gona be there? i need to holla at u


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 14 2010, 01:28 AM~18807290
> *yep im on my way there now u gona be there? i need to holla at u
> *


YAIM HERE HOMIE


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 14 2010, 01:31 AM~18807299
> *YAIM HERE HOMIE
> *


coo ill wake up early and swing thru


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass pic


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 14 2010, 05:28 AM~18807608
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Oct 13 2010, 10:54 PM~18806243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry brother....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 14 2010, 08:39 AM~18808210
> *GT
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *greenmerc77, fesboogie*




:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 10:33 AM~18809102
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: greenmerc77, fesboogie
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


que pajo papa!!!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 09:33 AM~18809102
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: greenmerc77, fesboogie
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on Bro. :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Oct 14 2010, 10:53 AM~18809266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz crackin Homie??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18811462
> *Aqui trabajando como siempre!!!! Wuz up wit you???
> Wuz crackin Homie??
> *



:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:03 PM~18637045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS TITE HOMIE!!!! THATS MY BIGG ASS CHAIR U TOOK A PIC IN!!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 13 2010, 07:59 PM~18804604
> *GOODTIMER checking in saying whatsup
> *


wus sup jim welcome to lay it low bro


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:07 AM~18807397
> *badass pic
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Familia!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 15 2010, 05:01 AM~18817555
> *wus sup jim welcome to lay it low bro
> *


WHATS UP WRINKS ME I JUST CHILLIN :biggrin: THINKING ABOUT HOW GOODTIMES IS GOING TO :machinegun: NEXT YEAR :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18811462
> *Aqui trabajando como siempre!!!! Wuz up wit you???
> Wuz crackin Homie??
> *


pues ya tu sabes como siempre trabajando!!! creo que el sabado nos vamos a reunir te digo seguro hoy por la noche...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO, whutz crackin'!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do izzy n fes long time no c


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

1985 Oldsmoblie Cutlass Supreme, chevy 305 motor with 350 turbo tranny, lots of chrome on motor with custom intake, blue interior clean dash with few cracks, nice headliner, all original, has remote start. Need to get rid of ASAP. Great daily driver or beginer. 

Askin 2200 with rims or 1800 without! Im in Pueblo, Co. 

719 778 6674


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 09:33 AM~18809102
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: greenmerc77, fesboogie
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Orale way whats cooking son? :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Oct 15 2010, 12:22 PM~18820223
> *wat it do izzy n fes long time no c
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

friday night.. whats crackin colorado


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :drama: :naughty: :x: :nosad: :barf: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 15 2010, 08:10 PM~18823411
> *:biggrin:  :drama:  :naughty:  :x:  :nosad:  :barf:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


suup goooodtimer


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 15 2010, 04:01 AM~18817555
> *wus sup jim welcome to lay it low bro
> *


*CROWN TOLD ME HE HAD YOU ROLLEN IN VEGAS....* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*
Keeping it Traditional*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18824299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18824659
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Big Mac you making the meeting Sunday at Hooters?
130 pm?






PS..... all are welcome that are interested in joining that bad ass GT Line Up........The Time is now.....Cinco 11 gonna be sick.....mark my words  :biggrin: ..... I don't brag or boast just tell facts ....GT Colorado line up 11 gonna snap necks across state lines..... get in or get left behind :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2010, 10:10 PM~18824299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18824736
> *What up Big Mac you making the meeting Sunday at Hooters?
> 130 pm?
> PS..... all are welcome that are interested in joining that bad ass GT Line Up........The Time is now.....Cinco 11 gonna be sick.....mark my words      :biggrin: ..... I don't brag or boast just tell facts ....GT Colorado line up 11 gonna snap necks across state lines..... get in or get left behind :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:07 AM~18807397
> *badass pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: *CLEAN*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18824736
> *What up Big Mac you making the meeting Sunday at Hooters?
> 130 pm?
> PS..... all are welcome that are interested in joining that bad ass GT Line Up........The Time is now.....Cinco 11 gonna be sick.....mark my words      :biggrin: ..... I don't brag or boast just tell facts ....GT Colorado line up 11 gonna snap necks across state lines..... get in or get left behind :biggrin:
> *


hells ya.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 15 2010, 10:01 PM~18824215
> *CROWN TOLD ME HE HAD YOU ROLLEN IN VEGAS.... :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE DID RIGHT AWAY HE HEARD MY NAME AFTER THAT HE WAS MAKING MY ASS LAUGH DAMN IT WAS A GOODTIME


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18824736
> *What up Big Mac you making the meeting Sunday at Hooters?
> 130 pm?
> PS..... all are welcome that are interested in joining that bad ass GT Line Up........The Time is now.....Cinco 11 gonna be sick.....mark my words      :biggrin: ..... I don't brag or boast just tell facts ....GT Colorado line up 11 gonna snap necks across state lines..... get in or get left behind :biggrin:
> *


*DATS RIGHT GOODTIMER*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18825113
> *hells ya.... and to let everyone know MACGYVER is a goodtimer.... GT FO LIFE
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18818479
> *WHATS UP WRINKS ME I JUST CHILLIN  :biggrin: THINKING ABOUT HOW GOODTIMES IS GOING TO  :machinegun: NEXT YEAR :wow:
> *


FIRME TALKING TO YOU JIMMY AND WE GONNA BE STRONG NEXT YEAR


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 16 2010, 07:25 AM~18825853
> *Good morning Colorado.
> *


:wave:

What up Ceez and the rest of Colo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:07 AM~18825956
> *:wave:
> 
> What up Ceez and the rest of Colo
> *





whats up ROy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

GT is looking GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:07 AM~18825956
> *:wave:
> 
> What up Ceez and the rest of Colo
> *



Whats good primo? Plaque is looking good in the back of the rag. Congrats again! Looking forward to GTs line up nedt year  




Anyone....

Have a friend looking for both a hood and a trunk lid for a 64 Impala....if anybody has any leads, please let me know! 

Thanks! 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 16 2010, 08:38 AM~18826062
> *Whats good primo? Plaque is looking good in the back of the rag. Congrats again! Looking forward to GTs line up nedt year
> Anyone....
> 
> ...


Mac may have them also there is a yunkyard in Ellicot that may


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18825964
> *whats up ROy
> *


Not much Chuck just getting ready to take a lil stroll,it's really nice out right now and the raggety trey needs to be washed....still got La junta bugs on it


What's Good down that way homie?


How the business?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:44 AM~18826088
> *Mac may have them also there is a yunkyard in Ellicot that may
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18824423


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18826099
> *Not much Chuck just getting ready to take a lil stroll,it's really nice out right now and the raggety trey needs to be washed....still got La junta bugs on it
> What's Good down that way homie?
> How the business?
> *


 ive been alright bRO , work has been good butit will start slowin down now for the winter. where did you get a job at


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18826405
> *ive been alright bRO , work has been good butit will start slowin down now for the winter. where did you get a job at
> *


Yeah I'm dreading the Winter slow down
I got a yob with GE Johnson


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 16 2010, 10:00 AM~18826400
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18824423
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 16 2010, 07:38 AM~18826062
> *Whats good primo? Plaque is looking good in the back of the rag. Congrats again! Looking forward to GTs line up nedt year
> Anyone....
> 
> ...


they have some out at webbs (junk yard out east)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 09:23 AM~18826504
> *they have some out at webbs (junk yard out east)
> *



(im doing a vert 64 @ the shop and will see if the homey is gonna get new hood and trunk.. il let you know asap)


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad you got the box Roy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 16 2010, 10:32 AM~18826543
> *Glad you got the box Roy
> *


Thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 10:29 AM~18826523
> *(im doing a vert 64 @ the shop and will see if the homey is gonna get new hood and trunk.. il let you know asap)
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 16 2010, 10:29 AM~18826527
> *:wave:
> *



Hows Utah?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

FUCK dont know how to uplaod this pics  :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 16 2010, 03:20 PM~18828094
> *FUCK  dont know how to uplaod this pics   :uh:
> *


use photobucket


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey did yous guys call Hooters and reserve? We'll be waiting forever if not.
There is probably gonna be over 20 people not to mention wives,girlfriend,sanchas and babys mamas.....and the kids :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2009659717.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2001615391.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 02:24 PM~18828113
> *Hey did yous guys call Hooters and reserve? We'll be waiting forever if not.
> There is probably gonna be over 20 people not to mention wives,girlfriend,sanchas and babys mamas.....and the kids :cheesy:
> *


which hooters bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 03:47 PM~18828487
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2009659717.html
> *


my homie james went out to buy this 64 but it was rusted so bad he said it woulda cost too mush to fix


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 04:51 PM~18828506
> *which hooters bro
> *


In the Citadel


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 03:56 PM~18828538
> *In the Citadel
> *


sounds hooterific


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 07:50 PM~18829544
> *sounds hooterific
> *


should be...I'm debating on taking my ride
I hate leaving it in the mall parking lot
Too many haters :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 03:24 PM~18828117
> *What up Big Fes :wave:
> *


not much... whutz good w/ you???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2010, 08:49 PM~18829966
> *not much... whutz good w/ you???
> *


Just getting in from monthly shopping watching the NLCS
And looking out the window for Macgyver (that mofo been following me all day) :cheesy: 
JK Mac
Hey I got this chiny plaque that's got your name on it doggie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:47 PM~18829953
> *should be...I'm debating on taking my ride
> I hate leaving it in the mall parking lot
> Too many haters :happysad:
> *


U TAKE THAT SHITTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 16 2010, 09:32 PM~18830278
> *U TAKE THAT SHITTTTTTTTTTT
> *


I am.....we'll just scope out spots that are close and get the rides in


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18830004
> *Just getting in from monthly shopping watching the NLCS
> And looking out the window for Macgyver (that mofo been following me all day) :cheesy:
> JK Mac
> ...


sounds good holmes, im ready for it.... (ya i thought you were gonna show up and help me unload all the groceries)lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 16 2010, 10:38 PM~18830647
> *sounds good holmes, im ready for it.... (ya i thought you were gonna show up and help me unload all the groceries)lol
> *


Lol small world....especially for us, you know we gotta stay up here with all the rich white folks :happysad: 
I'm just glad you stay North of me.....now you gonna be constantly reminded of your neighborhood/House instead of me :biggrin: 
I am just hoping we get seated tomorrow....we might wanna hit up the Hooters up North if they are packed....guess we'll see then


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 10:45 PM~18830693
> *Lol small world....especially for us, you know we gotta stay up here with all the rich white folks :happysad:
> I'm just glad you stay North of me.....now you gonna be constantly reminded of your neighborhood/House instead of me :biggrin:
> I am just hoping we get seated tomorrow....we might wanna hit up the Hooters up North if they are packed....guess we'll see then
> *


SOME OF US WILL BE THERE AT 12 :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 16 2010, 11:29 PM~18830962
> *SOME OF US WILL BE THERE AT 12 :drama:
> *


Hit me up then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY*

What up Chris :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 04:47 PM~18828487
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2009659717.html
> *


he went down he wanted 8500


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 09:45 PM~18830693
> *Lol small world....especially for us, you know we gotta stay up here with all the rich white folks :happysad:
> I'm just glad you stay North of me.....now you gonna be constantly reminded of your neighborhood/House instead of me :biggrin:
> I am just hoping we get seated tomorrow....we might wanna hit up the Hooters up North if they are packed....guess we'll see then
> *


ya thats true.... if the hooters up north is packed (no ****) for the football games we could try old chicago next door


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2010, 02:06 AM~18831677
> *he went down he wanted 8500
> *


the car looks killer in his craigslist pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2010, 03:06 AM~18831677
> *he went down he wanted 8500
> *



Yea, we checked it out also....car looks better in pics. Definitely a project car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 17 2010, 08:08 AM~18832286
> *Yea, we checked it out also....car looks better in pics. Definitely a project car.
> *


lottsa rust i huuuurd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 17 2010, 03:06 AM~18831677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like they say
*GOOD lowriders aint cheap
And cheap Lowriders aint GOOD*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 17 2010, 09:20 AM~18832328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aint that the truth....you GOOD TIMERs have a fun an your meeting today and be safe out there


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 08:36 AM~18832388
> *Just like they say
> GOOD lowriders aint cheap
> And cheap Lowriders aint GOOD
> *


that is true... maybe a good deal if he would take 4500


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18832414
> *Yea...lot of metal fab needed for that car...not to mention its already cut, needed a brand new set up...no reinforcements....etc...
> Aint that the truth....you GOOD TIMERs have a fun an your meeting today and be safe out there
> *


Thanks Ceez....we'll try to get some pics if it aint too hectic :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 08:53 PM~18830004
> *Just getting in from monthly shopping watching the NLCS
> And looking out the window for Macgyver (that mofo been following me all day) :cheesy:
> JK Mac
> ...


 :biggrin:  never say never... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 17 2010, 09:23 AM~18832660
> *:biggrin:   never say never...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 16 2010, 11:37 AM~18826877
> *Hows Utah?
> *


Good, just gettin settled in, startin to get the small town feelin though :happysad: 

Who needs the 6-fo parts?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Oct 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18832551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The homie Norman is needing some for his project.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

suupp tafoya


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

good meeting all the goodtimers today!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Oct 14 2010, 11:10 PM~18816425
> *THATS TITE HOMIE!!!! THATS MY BIGG ASS CHAIR U TOOK A PIC IN!!!!!!
> *


cool and I hope it was cool that I took a pic sitting on it becaue I was just taking a pic by it and someone a few cars down said it was cool to sit in it and take that pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## stevie Bustamante (Oct 18, 2010)

hey Wasssup!!!! its me Stevie B 719 holla!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevie Bustamante_@Oct 17 2010, 07:41 PM~18836658
> *hey Wasssup!!!! its me Stevie B 719 holla!!!!
> *


call me back after you figure out how to take you last name off holmes,


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 06:05 PM~18835166
> *suupp tafoya
> *


hit me up


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 05:11 PM~18835217
> *good meeting all the goodtimers today!
> *


THANKS FOR COMING THRU MAC ......HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SAW JUST KEEP COMING THRU AND YOU BE A *GOODTIMER*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 17 2010, 09:00 PM~18837464
> *THANKS FOR COMING THRU MAC ......HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SAW JUST KEEP COMING THRU AND YOU BE A GOODTIMER
> *


ya bro, im ready... ready for some shirts and plaque and son wants plaque for bike.. lemme know, im down bro


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie Bustamante_@Oct 17 2010, 08:41 PM~18836658
> *hey Wasssup!!!! its me Stevie B 719 holla!!!!
> *


u gay


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 05:11 PM~18835217
> *good meeting all the goodtimers today!
> *


wheres the pics at


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18837647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> u gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18837637
> *ya bro, im ready... ready for some shirts and plaque and son wants plaque for bike.. lemme know, im down bro
> *


NO PROMBLEM MY NUMBER IS ON MY SIG AND THAT GOES FOR ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO KNOW BOUT* GOODTIMES*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 09:16 PM~18837656
> *wheres the pics at
> *


WE WAITING ON ROY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:15 PM~18837637
> *ya bro, im ready... ready for some shirts and plaque and son wants plaque for bike.. lemme know, im down bro
> *


mny wife dont like know more :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

will try 2 post up pics soon
just glad everybody made it home safe
:yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO COLORADO! :biggrin: FUCK IM BUZZED :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 10:18 PM~18837684
> *mny wife dont like know more :loco:
> *


ME


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SHE SAID WE DONE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:18 PM~18837684
> *mny wife dont like know more :loco:
> *


CAUSE YOU PAY ATTENTION TO LAY IT LOW MORE :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:20 PM~18837713
> *SHE SAID WE DONE
> *


THATS WHAT THEY ALL SAY :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ALRITE HOMIES IM OUTS GOTTA RUN TOMMARROW :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 10:20 PM~18837713
> *SHE SAID WE DONE
> *


Welcome to GT :biggrin: 
If it was easy everybody would do it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

update on my ride

motor finished...temp exhaust on... aiirride finished (lays frame) roof painted and flakked, ready for patterns, interior finished,dash getn murals, body beig blocked,etc.

GT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I THINK SHE WANT A DIVORCE


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:18 PM~18837684
> *mny wife dont like know more :loco:
> *


huh


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 10:24 PM~18837767
> *Welcome to GT :biggrin:
> If it was easy everybody would do it :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:18 PM~18837684
> *mny wife dont like know more :loco:
> *


bro my wife found me at the meeting and was tripping today (as most everyone saw) we all in it together


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 17 2010, 09:19 PM~18837699
> *:wave:  :wave: HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO COLORADO! :biggrin: FUCK IM BUZZED :biggrin:
> *


me 3


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ME 13


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 09:29 PM~18837841
> *bro my wife found me at the meeting and was tripping today (as most everyone saw) we all in it together
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:32 PM~18837874
> *ME 13
> *


whats you drinkn on holmes


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Oct 17 2010, 09:33 PM~18837887
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 GOODTIMES
> *


ya,guess im sleeping on the couch tonight


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:34 PM~18837908
> *whats you drinkn on holmes
> *


SAME AS YOU


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

THANKS, to big rich for coming out today from CITYWIDE... good seeing you bro, tell your dad i said whats up


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18837922
> *SAME AS YOU
> *


budlight


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:38 PM~18837950
> *budlight
> *


GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 09:39 PM~18837969
> *GOODTIMES
> *


what ride you workin on bro


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:40 PM~18837986
> *what ride you workin on bro
> *


LOOK AT MY PIC 54 CHEV


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:40 PM~18837986
> *what ride you workin on bro
> *


WHAT U WORKING ON


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT UP ROY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

FUCK THE BRONCOS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 17 2010, 10:50 PM~18838097
> *FUCK THE BRONCOS
> *


Don't hate :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHERE OUR PICS ROY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 17 2010, 10:00 PM~18837464
> *THANKS FOR COMING THRU MAC ......HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SAW JUST KEEP COMING THRU AND YOU BE A GOODTIMER
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn we deep as fuck ....pics coming tomorrow
Wow
can't wait til 2011 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

theres alot of baddas rides comin out soon..... gt talking over colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 11:26 PM~18838380
> *theres alot of baddas rides comin out soon..... gt taking over colorado
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 10:29 PM~18838404
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

GOODTIMES hitn hard today at hooters... we looking good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18838517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niice lil anthony ,macgyver,gabe, and stevie b,,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 11:42 PM~18838517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder homeboy is getting a divorce :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 17 2010, 10:26 PM~18838380
> *theres alot of baddas rides comin out soon..... gt talking over colorado
> *


WELCOME ABOARD THE MIGHTY GT  I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 09:24 PM~18837767
> *Welcome to GT :biggrin:
> If it was easy everybody would do it :biggrin:
> *


  X61


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 11:42 PM~18838517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SHE WAS READY FOR A GOODTIME :0 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD COLO KEEP PUSHING.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 17 2010, 11:01 PM~18838180
> *Damn we deep as fuck ....pics coming tomorrow
> Wow
> can't wait til 2011 :cheesy:
> *


WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPORT YOU GUYS 100%


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wow: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

7 time lowrider club of the year!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good Co. and fes :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

whats up mac


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 08:58 AM~18840200
> *7 time lowrider club of the year!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 01:16 PM~18842011
> *  :h5:
> *


What up my 505 bROtha!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:30 PM~18842142
> *What up my 505 bROtha!
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND U...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Just got back from lunch! gotta get a couple things painted before the end of the day!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:32 PM~18842162
> *Just got back from lunch! gotta get a couple things painted before the end of the day!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:32 PM~18842162
> *Just got back from lunch! gotta get a couple things painted before the end of the day!
> *


i can think of something that needs painted


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats happenin chuck?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2010, 02:17 PM~18842491
> *i can think of something that needs painted
> *


not before the bodyworks done! :biggrin: whatchu talkin bout willis?! You aint coming for this thing till March! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2010, 02:17 PM~18842491
> *i can think of something that needs painted
> *


YOU MISSED OUT BROTHA! WE HAD SOME GREAT TIMES THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:34 PM~18842632
> *YOU MISSED OUT BROTHA! WE HAD SOME GREAT TIMES THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 02:36 PM~18842659
> *WHATS UP WITH YOU DADDY :cheesy:
> *


SAME OL SAME OL! U KNOW HOW WE DO BROTHA! how bout u?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 02:34 PM~18842632
> *YOU MISSED OUT BROTHA! WE HAD SOME GREAT TIMES THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> *


yEAH I WAS REALLY WANTING TO GO THEN THIS COLD STARTED KICKING MY ASS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2010, 02:18 PM~18842502
> *whats happenin chuck?
> *


Just got done cuttin down a huge ass tree gonna head home and change the prestone in the trucks its supposed to get cold tonight. Did you find any trim for the 4


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:38 PM~18842679
> *SAME OL SAME OL! U KNOW HOW WE DO BROTHA! how bout u?
> *


WORKIN, AND STAYIN OUT OF TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH AND YOUR CADDY IS LOOKIN SICK :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 18 2010, 03:07 PM~18843000
> *Just got done cuttin down a huge ass tree gonna head home and change the prestone in the trucks its supposed to get cold tonight. Did you find any trim for the 4
> *


a few people have some


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2010, 03:10 PM~18843026
> *a few people have some
> *


That's cool

If its around I could check it out for you


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 03:08 PM~18843011
> *OH AND YOUR CADDY IS LOOKIN SICK :0
> *


Thanks bRO Quality of Quanity!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18843300
> *Thanks bRO Quality of Quanity!
> *


 YES SIR,MY CAR WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR FO SHO, JUST TAKES TIME


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 03:44 PM~18843307
> *YES SIR,MY CAR WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR FO SHO, JUST TAKES TIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 18 2010, 08:58 AM~18840200
> *Congrats</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 04:15 PM~18843946
> *Congrats :thumbsup:
> *


HOWS THE NEW JOB DADDY, WHERE YOU AT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY IN LAS VEGAS OCTOBER 10, 2010....ROLLERZZZZ!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 05:50 PM~18844266
> *HOWS THE NEW JOB DADDY, WHERE YOU AT
> *


*Yobs GOOD bRO
Working in Lakewood....right near Denver
How you and bizzness been dog?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

NICE PICS ROY :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 18 2010, 06:28 PM~18844674
> *NICE PICS ROY :thumbsup:
> *


thanks doggie
GOOD partyin wit you this weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 05:27 PM~18844661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking one of these will be my next ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18844744
> *I am thinking one of these will be my next ride
> *


Don't see many around thats for sure
what up Cuzzin :wave:




*Ohhhh and all these rides are not all GT some may get plaques and other will never be able to....plus Big City Wide showed up so we snapped a few pics of them



''''oh and a guy from Crushing Game in a Black escalade on 26's showed up *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian de Crushing Game CC :wow:










:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 05:40 PM~18844784
> *Don't see many around thats for sure
> what up Cuzzin :wave:
> Ohhhh and all these rides are not all GT some may get plaques and other will never be able to....plus Big City Wide showed up so we snapped a few pics of them
> ...


Doing good just chillin .Looks like u guys had a GOOD get together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CG CC


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2010, 06:44 PM~18844817
> *Doing good just chillin .Looks like u guys had a GOOD get together
> *


yeah it was cool we got alot of heads in the club now so always makes for a GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Yall looking GOOD Mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 18 2010, 06:54 PM~18844933
> *Yall looking GOOD Mr. Roy
> *


Us are the waitresses??? :biggrin: 
i think Hooters went down a notch and a half since I been there last....but thanks Paulito....we missing you dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And just like a shooting star that he is 



We out :biggrin:










Great Meeting fellas

Damn 16 Members and 5 prospects and counting :wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:05 PM~18845062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HADE A GOODTIME YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18845035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS HOMIE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18845092
> *And just like a shooting star that he is
> We out :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: rookies doin big things cant wait too meet u brothers in january


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 05:41 PM~18844789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE GOODTIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18845183
> *I HADE A GOODTIME YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> *


Me too


:biggrin: 


hahaha That HA deep in GT Colo :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 18 2010, 07:19 PM~18845196
> *GOOD PICS HOMIE :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks dog gotta give credit to jerry's wife Michelle tambien she took the first 20 or so......too bad our group pic didn't come out


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES :machinegun:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAG3ROY, 1bumpercracker, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGJIM, ~LAYTOWNLOCO~
:wave: what up GT'ers


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18845092
> *And just like a shooting star that he is
> We out :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD GT  MAD PROPS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:19 PM~18845204
> *Me too
> :biggrin:
> hahaha  That HA deep in GT Colo :yes:
> *


HARBOR AREA :wow: GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18845248
> *LOOKIN GOOD GT   MAD PROPS
> *


Thanks dog and this aint nada
we just made NM and KS mandatory so we gonna start crossing lines
About 10 rides in the making
5 prospects.....we getting there ....and bringing the Traditional style and Quality with us


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18845248
> *LOOKIN GOOD GT   MAD PROPS
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:21 PM~18845230
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, 1bumpercracker, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGJIM, ~LAYTOWNLOCO~
> :wave: what up GT'ers
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 18 2010, 07:24 PM~18845259
> *:wow:
> HARBOR AREA  :wow: GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin: 


you a foolio for that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:24 PM~18845266
> *Thanks dog and this aint nada
> we just made NM and KS mandatory so we gonna start crossing lines
> About 10 rides in the making
> ...


THATS RIGHT GLAD COLORADO BEING BLESSED WITH A GOOD TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:27 PM~18845304
> *THATS RIGHT GLAD COLORADO BEING BLESSED WITH A GOOD TIME
> *


  

And rumor has it there is a Chrome run in January :wow: 



I better start saving my lunch Monies :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOOKEN REALLY GOOD GOODTIMERS, WAY TO REPP IN THE ROCKIES. IM REALLY LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT 2011 BRINGS TO THE ROCKIE STATE. GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:28 PM~18845315
> *
> 
> And rumor has it there is a Chrome run in January :wow:
> ...


CHROME AND GT ARE DOING REAL GOOD 2 GETHER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 18 2010, 07:29 PM~18845318
> *LOOKEN REALLY GOOD GOODTIMERS, WAY TO REPP IN THE ROCKIES. IM REALLY LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT 2011 BRINGS TO THE ROCKIE STATE. GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


stay tuned....it's gonna be an epidemic :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:38 PM~18845420
> *stay tuned....it's gonna be an epidemic :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


KEEP THEM PICS COMING  GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18845437
> *KEEP THEM PICS COMING  GT
> *


you know it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 18 2010, 07:29 PM~18845318
> *LOOKEN REALLY GOOD GOODTIMERS, WAY TO REPP IN THE ROCKIES. IM REALLY LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT 2011 BRINGS TO THE ROCKIE STATE. GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOODTIMES CC. COLORADO THE TAKEOVER :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say Thank You for all the prospects that showed up.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18845610
> *Just wanted to say Thank You for all the prospects that showed up.
> *


THE GT FEVER IS HITTING HARD THANKS 2 ALL THE HARD WORK EVERYONE PUTTING IN 2 THIS FAM WE KEEP IT TRADITIONAL ALL DAY  GT UP


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Big ups gt from me and all of RUTHLESS. Way to put it down for CO and the 719


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Oct 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18845626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dog we appreciate it.
Just trying to put Springs on the map along with you guys and all the other Lowrider clubs that are active here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18844797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

Defintely looks like you guys had some GOOD TIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Would also like to thank City Wide for stopping by Hooters
By the time we got to the park you guys was gone....sorry homies we was just trying to catch the end of the games
Maybe we can do some bowling or something during the Winter like Ruthless had done with all the clubs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That is a VERY good idea mr. Roy. It would be good for us to get together and show respect and build some cohesion with each other. But if u guys or any other club showed up I will personally guarantee that RUTHLESS will beat any other club out there. Just saying!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 18 2010, 08:44 PM~18846176
> *That is a VERY good idea mr. Roy. It would be good for us to get together and show respect and build some cohesion with each other. But if u guys or any other club showed up I will personally guarantee that RUTHLESS will beat any other club out there. Just saying!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wow:




We'll set something up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18844269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deep :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18839270
> *WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPORT YOU GUYS 100%
> *


*Nice talking to you today Paul.....talk to you soon and see ya in May* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 09:18 PM~18846685
> *Deep :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


  WHAT UP ROy...... :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

FROM THE PUEBLO SHOW 2010..............  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Big ups to GOODTIMES...you guys are looking good

and another Big ups to ROLLERZ for the7x

next year looks like it will be off the hook


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 09:31 PM~18846870
> * WHAT UP ROy...... :wave:
> *


Not much dog just anxious to get my bucket apart :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 18 2010, 09:51 PM~18847148
> *Big ups to GOODTIMES...you guys are looking good
> 
> and another Big ups to ROLLERZ for the7x
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18847229
> *Not much dog just anxious to get my bucket apart :cheesy:
> *


THATS COOL......  WTF HAPPEN 2 THE RAIDERS YESTERDAY!!!!! :angry:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18847292
> *THATS COOL......  WTF HAPPEN 2 THE RAIDERS YESTERDAY!!!!! :angry:
> *


Same thing that happened to the Broncos..............


















They suck!!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Oct 18 2010, 11:04 PM~18847805
> *Same thing that happened to the Broncos..............
> They suck!!!!!!   :angry:
> *


 :0 :run: :scrutinize: :yessad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:12 PM~18844496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP GT REPPIN ,


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:37 PM~18844757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT ON THE TAKE OVER , KEEP PUSHING HOMIES


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 07:08 PM~18845092
> *And just like a shooting star that he is
> We out :biggrin:
> 
> ...


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE STAY FOCUSED , YOU GUYS KEEP DOING YOUR THANG OUT THERE HOMIE , WE CAN SEE WHERE U STAND GLAD U BACK , IT WAS GETTING LONELY ON TOP , WE NIEGHBORS AND WE GOODTIMERS ,U GOT OUR CHAPT SUPORT 110% HOMIE 505 CHAPT 26 MEMBERS 20 PLAUQED RIDES , 17 WITH CHROME UNDIES , THATS WHERE DEDICATION AND STAYING FOCUSED GETS YOU , GT ALL DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 19 2010, 03:27 AM~18848971
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE STAY FOCUSED , YOU GUYS KEEP DOING YOUR THANG OUT THERE HOMIE , WE CAN SEE WHERE U STAND GLAD U BACK , IT WAS GETTING LONELY ON TOP ,  WE NIEGHBORS AND WE GOODTIMERS ,U GOT OUR CHAPT SUPORT 110% HOMIE 505 CHAPT  26 MEMBERS 20 PLAUQED RIDES , 17 WITH CHROME UNDIES , THATS WHERE DEDICATION AND STAYING FOCUSED GETS YOU , GT ALL DAY
> *


Thanks Paul and we getting there homie one Traditional ride at a TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a GOOD day CO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! GLAD TO SEE C. SPRINGS GRINDIN'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 19 2010, 03:27 AM~18848971
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE STAY FOCUSED , YOU GUYS KEEP DOING YOUR THANG OUT THERE HOMIE , WE CAN SEE WHERE U STAND GLAD U BACK , IT WAS GETTING LONELY ON TOP ,  WE NIEGHBORS AND WE GOODTIMERS ,U GOT OUR CHAPT SUPORT 110% HOMIE 505 CHAPT  26 MEMBERS 20 PLAUQED RIDES , 17 WITH CHROME UNDIES , THATS WHERE DEDICATION AND STAYING FOCUSED GETS YOU , GT ALL DAY
> *


thanks homie will see you in may. FULLTIME GT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:54 PM~18844934
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 19 2010, 02:27 AM~18848971
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE STAY FOCUSED , YOU GUYS KEEP DOING YOUR THANG OUT THERE HOMIE , WE CAN SEE WHERE U STAND GLAD U BACK , IT WAS GETTING LONELY ON TOP ,  WE NIEGHBORS AND WE GOODTIMERS ,U GOT OUR CHAPT SUPORT 110% HOMIE 505 CHAPT  26 MEMBERS 20 PLAUQED RIDES , 17 WITH CHROME UNDIES , THATS WHERE DEDICATION AND STAYING FOCUSED GETS YOU , GT ALL DAY
> *












*LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE IN THE ROCKIES...KEEP SMASHEN!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 19 2010, 10:22 AM~18850381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE WE PUTTING IN OVER TIME


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 18 2010, 06:29 PM~18845318
> *LOOKEN REALLY GOOD GOODTIMERS, WAY TO REPP IN THE ROCKIES. IM REALLY LOOKEN FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT 2011 BRINGS TO THE ROCKIE STATE. GOODTIMES ALL DAY LONG.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE PUSHING AND SMASHING PERRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18845062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER A COUPLE OF BEERS :biggrin: :biggrin: OK MORE THAN A COUPLE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18845092
> *And just like a shooting star that he is
> We out :biggrin:
> 
> ...


PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 19 2010, 07:45 AM~18849798
> *Whutz good CO!!! GLAD TO SEE C. SPRINGS GRINDIN'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Not much homie on lunch that how us city workers do it... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 19 2010, 11:51 AM~18851098
> *:thumbsup: Not much homie on lunch that how us city workers do it...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: right, datz whutz up!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2010, 11:31 AM~18850921
> *PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ROCKSTAR :roflmao: I STILL IN THE DOG HOUSE


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18849826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 19 2010, 01:29 PM~18852380
> *ROCKSTAR  :roflmao: I STILL IN THE DOG HOUSE
> *


mine just started talking to me :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM+Oct 19 2010, 02:29 PM~18852380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All GOOD this way about to go out for a few with the Wifey and her Volleyball team 
Keep kickin Colorado


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18853768
> *mine just started talking to me :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## inkin ant (Sep 13, 2010)

everybody sleepin or what :werd: :werd: :werd: :squint:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 19 2010, 05:27 PM~18853768
> *mine just started talking to me :happysad:
> *


shit i dont know whats going to happen


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good Big Roy?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18849826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2010, 07:02 AM~18858975
> *Ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO HUMP DAY WEEKEND ALMOST HERE


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 20 2010, 07:31 AM~18859116
> *:wave:
> *


What's up renzo


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 20 2010, 07:58 AM~18859494
> *whats good colorado!!!
> *


 :wave: :ninja:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bomb Chapter just passing threw!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 20 2010, 11:07 AM~18860902
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bomb Chapter just passing threw!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


WUS SUP CHAPAS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 20 2010, 12:40 PM~18861568
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


NOTHING HERE GETTING READY FO NEXT YEAR :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 20 2010, 05:18 PM~18863276
> *NOTHING HERE GETTING READY FO NEXT YEAR  :happysad:
> *


right!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ready for next year turning heads on the street ansd shows


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 20 2010, 04:07 PM~18862670
> *Whats up CO :wave:
> *



what up


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 20 2010, 05:52 PM~18863579
> *Ready for next year turning heads on the street ansd shows
> *



you and me both bRO the vert wont be done but ill be cruisin my hardtop fo sho


----------



## chopper732 (Apr 19, 2010)

sup chuck....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHATS UP CO.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

nm chapt showing love


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

CHECK OUT THE BROTHER SKOR DAWG FROM JUST CASUAL CC PUTTING IT DOWN ... PEEP THE FLYER!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chopper732_@Oct 20 2010, 08:55 PM~18865636
> *sup chuck....
> *


What's up bRO?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18866987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that that there gangster music that they be playin? :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 21 2010, 06:38 AM~18868923
> *Is that that there gangster music that they be playin?  :wow:
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 21 2010, 07:43 AM~18868942
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Whats good papa? How have you and the fam been ?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 20 2010, 09:44 PM~18866820
> *nm chapt showing love
> 
> 
> ...


cant hate that caddi is killin it 4 sure! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

whats up macgyver


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18864312
> *you and me both bRO the vert wont be done but ill be cruisin my hardtop fo sho
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rh2boONmuQo&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rh2boONmuQo&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=25156


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2010, 09:00 AM~18869334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 20 2010, 03:17 PM~18863263
> *WUS SUP CHAPAS
> *


Nothing much homie just here chilling at work. I see Colorado is doing thier thing! Damd, that's what I am talking about.... Keep pushen and reppen hard homies! GOOD TIMES!!!!TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 20 2010, 09:44 PM~18866820
> *nm chapt showing love
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick pic.. good look goodtimer!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 21 2010, 10:47 AM~18870122
> *Nothing much homie just here chilling at work. I see Colorado is doing thier thing! Damd, that's what I am talking about.... Keep pushen and reppen hard homies! GOOD TIMES!!!!TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Chapas?! How u been bro! Long time no see!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 21 2010, 06:48 AM~18868951
> *Whats good papa? How have you and the fam been ?
> *


not much homie work'n alot ... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 21 2010, 10:19 AM~18869964
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=25156
> *


Viewing Profile: RO 4 LIFE :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2010, 02:23 PM~18871862
> *Viewing Profile: RO 4 LIFE  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


I wuz wonderin the same thing! :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 21 2010, 02:28 PM~18871902
> *I wuz wonderin the same thing! :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 21 2010, 09:05 AM~18870260
> *Whats up Chapas?! How u been bro! Long time no see!
> *


What up Cip? I drop in from time to time and say to all the homie out there! I miss the Springs but I am happy to be home for now. How's thing going for you dog? What you riding now? Hope all is well and keep on riding low homie!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Oct 21 2010, 03:29 PM~18872365
> *What up Cip? I drop in from time to time and say to all the homie out there! I miss the Springs but I am happy to be home for now. How's thing going for you dog? What you riding now? Hope all is well and keep on riding low homie!!!
> *


Everythings good this way homie! club and family are doin great! this is what im cruising these days.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2010, 02:23 PM~18871862
> *Viewing Profile: RO 4 LIFE  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


He was trying to post a vid that he put up but don't know how that Renzo posted
Something about a Rock of Love chic in a video with Tats


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

suup roy.. hows the new yob


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

quote=RO 4 LIFE,Oct 19 2010, 10:44 PM~18857171]





:boink: :boink: :boink: :cheesy: 
[/quote]


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18873493
> *He was trying to post a vid that he put up but don't know how that Renzo posted
> Something about a Rock of Love chic in a video with Tats
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote=RO 4 LIFE,Oct 19 2010, 10:44 PM~18857171]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18873528
> *suup roy.. hows the new yob
> *


Good but driving 200 miles a day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2010, 05:04 PM~18873606
> *Good but driving 200 miles a day
> *


daaaaaaamn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18873980
> *daaaaaaamn
> *


yeah about 100 each way....sucks but it's money :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 21 2010, 05:56 PM~18874097
> *yeah about 100 each way....sucks but it's money :happysad:
> *


atleast its work,, money is tight these days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 06:57 PM~18874109
> *atleast its work,, money is tight these days
> *


Yeah it is


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

messing around outback of my shop yesterday with dannys ride


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 07:07 PM~18874200
> *messing around outback of my shop yesterday with dannys ride
> 
> 
> ...


look good


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 21 2010, 06:55 PM~18874646
> *look good
> *


dizzzamn, bout time you showed back up in here.... wuz up holmes


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 08:01 PM~18874714
> *dizzzamn, bout time you showed back up in here.... wuz up holmes
> *


looking for a car


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18874752
> *looking for a car
> *


u looking to trade your caddy or some of your other ol skools


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 08:10 PM~18874809
> *u looking to trade your caddy or some of your other ol skools
> *


caddy


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18874835
> *caddy
> *


cool, il put the word out there,,,, wush u want or lookin fo


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 08:16 PM~18874878
> *cool, il put the word out there,,,, wush u want or lookin fo
> *


impala


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 21 2010, 07:18 PM~18874885
> *impala
> *


cool, shouldnt be too hard... lemme call one of my homies that has a few impalas and il see.... if i make a killer deal 4 ya,,, will monica bring me a breakfast burrito for a finders fee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18874835
> *caddy
> *



Got a 66...putting a new double roller timing chain in it this weekend and just got new tail lights for it :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18874924
> *cool, shouldnt be too hard... lemme call one of my homies that has a few impalas and il see.... if i make a killer deal 4 ya,,, will monica bring me a breakfast burrito for a finders fee :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 21 2010, 09:10 PM~18875427
> *Got a 66...putting a new double roller timing chain in it this weekend and just got new tail lights for it :biggrin:
> *


pm pic


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 21 2010, 02:28 PM~18871902
> *I wuz wonderin the same thing! :uh:
> *


calm down its ok


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP MACGYVER


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 21 2010, 11:16 PM~18876800
> *calm down its ok
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 07:24 PM~18874953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new custom paint, new custom interior,new rims, motor and trans gone thru, and just sits in a storage unit collecting dust...... think ima gonna start a fo sale topic in here on this bish and see what trades pop up


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 21 2010, 10:31 PM~18876921
> *SUP MACGYVER
> *


chillen dogg, jus coming in from the garage from airbrushin my dash


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

got the murals done, now gonna do some ghost patterns around em... il see where the beer takes me


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18876963
> *got the murals done, now gonna do some ghost patterns around em... il see where the beer takes me
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: BEERS GOT ME IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR ABOUT 4 DAYS BUT ITS GOODTIMES NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18876925
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 19 2010, 08:52 AM~18849826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 18 2010, 05:41 PM~18844793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kzmjE7oNXcU&feature=related


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 21 2010, 08:28 AM~18869150
> *cant hate that caddi is killin it 4 sure! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PIMP DOING A CPL MAJOR MODS TO IT FOR NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 19 2010, 04:19 AM~18849035
> *Thanks Paul and we getting there homie one Traditional ride at a TIME
> *


YES SIR SEE WHAT U GUYS CAN DO FOR MARCH AZ SHOW WE GOT THE TRANSPORT ON LOCK , OUR CHAPT HAS MADE THE AZ MANDATORY , SO WE GOING DEEP , THE COMPANY OWNS A 4 CAR HAULER A 10 CAR HAULER AND A 11 CAR HAULER SO THEY MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE A CPL TRIP THE WAY ITS LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18876963
> *got the murals done, now gonna do some ghost patterns around em... il see where the beer takes me
> 
> 
> ...


THE VICE PREZ OUT HERE LOOKING FOR MURALS HOMIE ILL TELL HIM TO HIT U UP , HE WANTS MURALS ON THE BELLY OF THE CAR TO , COMING OUT FOR AZ ,


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 21 2010, 10:53 PM~18877077
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin: BEERS GOT ME IN THE DOG HOUSE FOR ABOUT 4 DAYS BUT ITS GOODTIMES NOW :biggrin:
> *


lol, me too....


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 22 2010, 02:02 AM~18877961
> *THE VICE PREZ OUT HERE LOOKING FOR MURALS HOMIE ILL TELL HIM TO HIT U UP , HE WANTS MURALS ON THE BELLY OF THE CAR TO , COMING OUT FOR AZ ,
> *


4sho bro... hit me up anytime 719-659-8151


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yo Mac. We gotta start doin some touch ups on my paint. Lets get together and come up with something soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 22 2010, 06:53 AM~18878601
> *Yo Mac. We gotta start doin some touch ups on my paint. Lets get together and come up with something soon.
> *


sounds good holmes...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 22 2010, 09:27 AM~18879204
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

ANY ONE INTERESTED IN A 68 FASTBACK IMP LET ME KNOW


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 22 2010, 09:42 AM~18879331
> *:wave:
> *


Get to work puto! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 22 2010, 10:00 AM~18879467
> *Get to work puto!  :biggrin:
> *



I AM....get a yob!! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 22 2010, 10:13 AM~18879563
> *I AM....get a yob!!  :biggrin:
> *


 Got one, im just a lil addict :happysad:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:
[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Oct 21 2010, 02:20 PM~18872932
> *Everythings good this way homie! club and family are doin great! this is what im cruising these days.
> 
> 
> ...


Firme dog! I still have my 51 chevy but she get a whloe make over. I plan to post some picks of her soon but not all of it cause I want people to see the finish product and not the work ing progress. Keep on rolling homie.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

2nd page bump :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup CO? kiko checkin in from VA....its dead in here


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18884389
> *sup CO? kiko checkin in from VA....its dead in here
> *


It sho is


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado whats crackin for this weekend?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713
> *So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties  :uh:  so I thought I would at least post it on here....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18885846
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 22 2010, 05:25 PM~18883442
> *2nd page bump  :biggrin:
> *


Hey JR what did you think of that video I sent to your phone


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 23 2010, 07:33 AM~18886898
> *Hey JR what did you think of that video I sent to your phone
> *


Looked Good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18884389
> *sup CO? kiko checkin in from VA....its dead in here
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning colorado


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 23 2010, 07:07 AM~18886980
> *Good morning colorado
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 21 2010, 10:37 PM~18876963
> *got the murals done, now gonna do some ghost patterns around em... il see where the beer takes me
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MAC KEEP PUSHING BRO


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 AM~18887090
> *LOOKING GOOD MAC KEEP PUSHING BRO
> *


thanks bro.. getn close with the body and may have a chance to paint my ride this weekend


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 23 2010, 07:47 AM~18887113
> *thanks bro.. getn close with the body and may have a chance to paint my ride this weekend
> *


CANT WAIT SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLORADO RYDERS*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 23 2010, 07:51 AM~18887132
> *CANT WAIT SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT :thumbsup:
> *


lemme know when your ready to do your wheels


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18887141
> *lemme know when your ready to do your wheels
> *


COOL I WILL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18887140
> *WHATS UP COLORADO RYDERS
> *


 :wave: :wave: WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN BRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 23 2010, 09:04 AM~18887181
> *:wave:  :wave: WUS SUP CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN BRO
> *


GOOD JUST WORKIN WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU bRO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 23 2010, 08:12 AM~18887202
> *GOOD JUST WORKIN WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU bRO
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up to all my Springs Goodtimes brothers. Hey Im having trouble tracking down some parts. Looking for the rear molding for my rear window as well as the rear quarter windows. Any clue where I can look. Let me know!!! Oh yeah its a 77 Monte Carlo. Thanks, Danny Prospect for Goodtimes.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Oct 23 2010, 02:11 PM~18888658
> *
> *



glad to see your alive bRO :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18888354
> *Whats up to all my Springs Goodtimes brothers. Hey Im having trouble tracking down some parts. Looking for the rear molding for my rear window as well as the rear quarter windows. Any clue where I can look. Let me know!!! Oh yeah its a 77 Monte Carlo. Thanks, Danny Prospect for Goodtimes.
> *


what up Danny? good to see you on here bro


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18884389
> *sup CO? kiko checkin in from VA....its dead in here
> *


where you at... im in VA too


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 23 2010, 02:33 PM~18888992
> *where you at... im in VA too
> *


im in petersburg at the holiday inn :cheesy: y tu??


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 23 2010, 05:36 PM~18889598
> *im in petersburg at the holiday inn :cheesy:  y tu??
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up jimmy bout to crack open a cold one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 23 2010, 06:49 PM~18889981
> *what up jimmy bout to crack open a cold one :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I AM ON MY 2ND :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

DID U SEE ALL THAT VIDEO


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 05:53 PM~18890018
> *SHIT I AM ON MY 2ND :uh:
> *


must be nice  just got back from richmond....damn homie, this place is ghetto n not a mexicano in sight :uh:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 05:55 PM~18890030
> *DID U SEE ALL THAT VIDEO
> *


naw not yet..ill check it out after i get out the hot tub :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18890048
> *naw not yet..ill check it out after i get out the hot tub :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE (HOT TUB) :wow:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18888797
> *what up Danny? good to see you on here bro
> *



Thanks homie. Yep picking up where I left off ten years ago with the Cutty. Feels good vato loco.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 05:55 PM~18890030
> *DID U SEE ALL THAT VIDEO
> *


Hey homie I just seen it. Can't wait to be in the next one. Looks like nothing but *SIZE=7]GOODTIMES!!*


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> Hey homie I just seen it. Can't wait to be in the next one. Looks like nothing but GOODTIMES!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 05:59 PM~18890067
> *MUST BE NICE (HOT TUB) :wow:
> *


yeah, if i really had it :biggrin: ....what ghetto u know got a hot tub??could be worse i guess at least the hot water and toilet work


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colo :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta love a classic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 23 2010, 11:19 PM~18891756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And them Danas too :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2010, 10:34 PM~18891856
> *And them Danas too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18890206
> *yeah, if i really had it :biggrin: ....what ghetto u know got a hot tub??could be worse i guess at least the hot water and toilet work
> *


hot water and some FARTSSSSSSS :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 11:36 PM~18892193
> *hot water and some FARTSSSSSSS :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 23 2010, 11:08 PM~18891678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  all day.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up C. Springs. Gonna be a nice day to watch Denver stomp the Raiders. :biggrin: . Its also going to be a good day maybe take one last cruz in. Whats up? Anyone doing anything? Cruz, game etc. ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Off to start tail gating and drinking at the Raiders Game!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 24 2010, 07:40 AM~18892927
> *Whats up C. Springs. Gonna be a nice day to watch Denver stomp the Raiders.  :biggrin: . Its also going to be a good day maybe take one last cruz in. Whats up? Anyone doing anything? Cruz, game etc. ?
> *


im heading to the shop and work on my chit, il call ya when i get there so you can stop by and pic up that part for yo ride....... VIVA LA BROOOONCOS


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

any last minute bets on the game today,,, maybe a 12pk or something...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 23 2010, 11:36 PM~18892193
> *hot water and some FARTSSSSSSS :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :around: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 24 2010, 09:11 AM~18893029
> *Off to start tail gating and drinking at the Raiders Game!!
> 
> 
> ...


The raiders SUCK! What parking lot you guys tailgating in I'm just gettin to denver now


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 AM~18892927
> *Whats up C. Springs. Gonna be a nice day to watch Denver stomp the Raiders.  :biggrin: . Its also going to be a good day maybe take one last cruz in. Whats up? Anyone doing anything? Cruz, game etc. ?
> *


Me and some of the homies watchimg the game at my house gonna get a couple of thirty packs chop it up anybody is welocme at my house FUK DA RAIDERS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 24 2010, 09:11 AM~18893029
> *Off to start tail gating and drinking at the Raiders Game!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 24 2010, 10:59 AM~18893474
> *Me and some of the homies watchimg the game at my house gonna get a couple of thirty packs chop it up anybody is welocme at my house FUK DA BRONCOS
> *



Fixed!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 24 2010, 11:26 AM~18893625
> *Fixed!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wut up izzy long time no talk


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 24 2010, 09:11 AM~18893029
> *Off to start tail gating and drinking at the BRONCOS Game!!
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

FUUUcCCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:0 GO BOLTS :happysad:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 02:31 PM~18894728
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

fukn broncos sukkkkkkked..... every member of the coaching team should be fired and the sorry ass coach, and a handful of players.... looked like harrison high school playing the raiders


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

RAIDERSSSSS!!!!!! Fuck the donkeys!!!!! BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 24 2010, 04:50 PM~18895178
> *RAIDERSSSSS!!!!!! Fuck the donkeys!!!!! BWHAHAHAHA
> *


fuck the raider love to fuck up the broncos lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 24 2010, 03:22 PM~18894692
> *FUUUcCCK
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHA......RAIDERSSSS!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 05:41 PM~18895524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 24 2010, 05:44 PM~18895551
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up bROther
:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

not much just buying shit for the 64 getting everything together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a couch they can spare?
My vert along with everything I own is on the front lawn
Damn Donkey fans :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

i


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 05:41 PM~18895524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Oct 24 2010, 04:54 PM~18895200
> *fuck the raider love to fuck up the broncos lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckin Raider Nation was on point tonight....bahahahahaha
I fuckin love it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it feels GOOD 2 be a Raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Feel sorry yous mofo Haters.....lol....DOMINANCE 3 YEARS STR8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 06:53 PM~18896034
> *Damn it feels GOOD 2 be a Raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Feel sorry yous mofo Haters.....lol....DOMINANCE 3 YEARS STR8
> *


JK GOT LOVE 4 DA BRONCOS'''''''


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 06:53 PM~18896034
> *Damn it feels GOOD 2 be a Raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Feel sorry yous mofo Haters.....lol....DOMINANCE 3 YEARS STR8
> *


 :h5:


----------



## manochicano (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 06:53 PM~18896034
> *Damn it feels GOOD 2 be a Raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Feel sorry yous mofo Haters.....lol....DOMINANCE 3 YEARS STR8
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 05:53 PM~18896034
> *Damn it feels GOOD 2 be a Raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Feel sorry yous mofo Haters.....lol....DOMINANCE 3 YEARS STR8
> *


ya the raiders killed it today... embarassed us at home... glad i was at home doing murals at the same time so wasnt to big of a wasted day... fkn broncos


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 07:00 PM~18896087
> *JK GOT LOVE 4 DA BRONCOS'''''''
> *


You have to or your woman will kick your ass out of the house :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 06:33 PM~18895872
> *Anybody got a couch they can spare?
> My vert along with everything I own is on the front lawn
> Damn Donkey fans :happysad: :dunno:
> *


nevermind looks like she did


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by manochicano_@Oct 24 2010, 06:25 PM~18896288
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


All I got to say is ouch!! Congrats to the Raiders!! Sorry ass Broncos. Made me look like a fool!! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18896879
> *All I got to say is ouch!! Congrats to the Raiders!! Sorry ass Broncos. Made me look like a fool!! :uh:
> *


me2... glad i wasnt at the bar watchin it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

RAIDER NATION 59-14 DONKS GOT THERE ASS WHOOPED


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 24 2010, 08:32 PM~18896990
> *RAIDER NATION 59-14 DONKS GOT THERE ASS WHOOPED
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAVE A 44 INCH MOONROOF FORSALE, COMPLETE GLASS IS BROKE CAN USE PARTS OR MAKE INTO A METAL ROOF AND PUT PATTERNS ON IT US SHIPPING ONLY, NO PICTURES CALL ME AND I CAN TEXT U SOME PHILLIPA 801-425-3756 300$


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 07:00 PM~18896087
> *JK GOT LOVE 4 DA BRONCOS'''''''
> *


WTF :wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT YP DANNY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18893258
> *The raiders SUCK!  What parking lot you guys tailgating in I'm just gettin to denver now
> *


WHAT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18888663
> *glad to see your alive bRO :biggrin:
> *


lol yup still here i havent been on here in a while


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 24 2010, 09:30 PM~18897659
> *WHAT NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know denver will stomp them in oakland


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Oct 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18897845
> *lol yup still here i havent been on here in a while
> *



what have you been up to


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 05:39 PM~18895924
> *Fuckin Raider Nation was on point tonight....bahahahahaha
> I fuckin love it
> *


x2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Oct 24 2010, 09:51 PM~18897922
> *x2
> *



dont tell me your a gay raider fan too :angry:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 08:48 PM~18897870
> *what have you been up to
> *


a whole lot of nothen lol but not much really just workn on a 79 cutty i swooped up a couple weeks ago just getn all the body work done to it and get it painted. and what bout ur self


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18897946
> *dont tell me your a gay raider fan too :angry:
> *


yessssir :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

just got home from the game.it sucked :angry:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18897859
> *you know denver will stomp them in oakland
> *


WE MIGHT HAVE TO HOOTERS TO WATCH THAT ONE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18897995
> *just got home from the game.it sucked  :angry:
> *


I WAS THERE I HAD A GOODTIME :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 24 2010, 04:58 PM~18897995
> *just got home from the game.it sucked  :angry:
> *


that bad huh :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTMFT....PAGE 2........


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18897859
> *you know denver will stomp them in oakland
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:roflmao: broncos :roflmao: broncos :roflmao: broncos :roflmao: broncos :roflmao: I fuckin love it! 
Hey Chuck im ready for that TRES MARGARITAS! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18897859
> *you know denver will stomp them in oakland
> *



Good seeing you Bro...!

We were partying in Lot C before and after the game.

What a game...RAIDERS!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18897859
> *you know denver will stomp them in oakland
> *


Come on bRO how you gonna say thet after the beating they took :scrutinize:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 24 2010, 04:37 PM~18895104
> *fukn broncos sukkkkkkked..... every member of the coaching team should be fired and the sorry ass coach, and a handful of players.... looked like harrison high school playing the raiders
> *


x72


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 25 2010, 09:13 AM~18901375
> *Come on bRO how you gonna say thet after the beating they took  :scrutinize:
> *


the one excuse and ONLY i give for the broncos is that they did have some backups in and OFCOURSE Orton!! :buttkick:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*RAIDER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 25 2010, 10:02 AM~18901761
> *the one excuse and ONLY i give for the broncos is that they did have some backups in and OFCOURSE Orton!!  :buttkick:
> *



I'm gonna tell you exactly what you guys would say had you won.................


NO EXCUSES!!!!!!! YOU GUYS JUST SUCKED YESTERDAY!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 24 2010, 12:05 PM~18893829
> *Wut up izzy long time no talk
> *


What up Mayne!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 05:41 PM~18895524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 25 2010, 12:04 PM~18902600
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 25 2010, 12:06 PM~18902610
> *I'm gonna tell you exactly what you guys would say had you won.................
> NO EXCUSES!!!!!!! YOU GUYS JUST SUCKED YESTERDAY!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats just why they lost so BAD is wut im sayin, i know no excuses :biggrin: 
Mcdaniels just needs to get his head out his ass!!!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 25 2010, 11:46 AM~18902885
> *Thats just why they lost so BAD is wut im sayin, i know no excuses  :biggrin:
> Mcdaniels just needs to get his head out his ass!!!!!
> *


You right about that homeboy!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got the garage all cleaned. Getting ready to put the ride in the air for the winter and get this Monte dressed up for 2011 summer. See you on the stage accepting trophies. :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 25 2010, 01:05 PM~18903022
> *Got the garage all cleaned. Getting ready to put the ride in the air for the winter and get this Monte dressed up for 2011 summer. See you on the stage accepting trophies.  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 25 2010, 12:14 PM~18902665
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 25 2010, 12:46 PM~18902885
> *Thats just why they lost so BAD is wut im sayin, i know no excuses  :biggrin:
> Mcdaniels just needs to get his head out his ass!!!!!
> *


 :yes: 

And you know its all in good fun Homie!!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 25 2010, 12:13 PM~18902660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is funny as hell!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate raider fans if the BRONCOS would have won we would not rub it in your guys face. :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Oct 25 2010, 05:13 PM~18905079
> *I hate raider fans if the BRONCOS would have won we would not rub it in your guys face. :tears:
> *


You should do a search and see how bad you guys rub it in
:biggrin: 

but with that ass whippin yesterday......we rubbed it in with salt :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719+Oct 25 2010, 05:13 PM~18905079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 25 2010, 04:10 PM~18904495
> *:yes:
> 
> And you know its all in good fun Homie!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2010, 05:17 PM~18905124
> *You should do a search and see how bad you guys rub it in
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I had these ready to post up yesterday!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 25 2010, 05:25 PM~18905228
> *I had these ready to post up yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Hopefully for you,you get to use them next Season


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And you can tell this is a photoshop for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





No damn Raider fan would be drinking a pitcher full of water,that mofo would be empty from consumed beer or full of beer :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2010, 05:37 PM~18905347
> *:biggrin:
> Hopefully for you,you get to use them next Season
> *


They meet in december in oakland  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup roy roy?? did u go to the raider game yesterday tambien?? that was an ass thrashing :cheesy: not even a raider fan but game recognize game...rather them win then the silly ass donkeys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 25 2010, 06:08 PM~18905613
> *sup roy roy?? did u go to the raider game yesterday tambien?? that was an ass thrashing :cheesy: not even a raider fan but game recognize game...rather them win then the silly ass donkeys
> *


what up Big Kiko
Nah didn't get to go this year but yeah it was embarassing for someone :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK I'm done for now :cheesy:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

lol...u mean for a FEW somebodies... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 25 2010, 06:13 PM~18905657
> *lol...u mean for a FEW somebodies... :biggrin:
> *


Yea



How you doing out there?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

im aight just been trying to stay outta target for the drivebys here in mini compton.... :angry: but fuckin school is boring n im ready to get back


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18906268
> *:wave:
> *


what up


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2010, 06:25 PM~18906344
> *what up
> *


YOU TALK TO ROB


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18906371
> *YOU TALK TO ROB
> *


fuck no he wont answer the phone


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2010, 06:29 PM~18906388
> *fuck no he wont answer the phone
> *


NOT FOR ME EITHER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 25 2010, 07:29 PM~18906399
> *NOT FOR ME EITHER
> *




did he get that tow truck done??? i dont know why he wont answer


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2010, 06:30 PM~18906412
> *did he get that tow truck done??? i dont know why he wont answer
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 25 2010, 07:38 PM~18906487
> *:dunno:
> *


have you guys been busy at the shop


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18906533
> *have you guys been busy at the shop
> *


its starting to pick up


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 25 2010, 06:09 PM~18905623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 25 2010, 07:10 PM~18906842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was that cip's ride @ 2:17 :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Oct 26 2010, 04:48 AM~18910269
> *was that cip's ride @ 2:17  :dunno:
> *


Yea it was and they show a lot of cold hard cash too


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got some nice 10 JL subs in a custom JL box and a 4 channel amp to go with it if anyones interested. Killer deal!! Just sold my Suburban and took the system out so I know it all works.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 26 2010, 08:00 AM~18910998
> *Got some nice 10 JL subs in a custom JL box and a 4 channel amp to go with it if anyones interested. Killer deal!! Just sold my Suburban and took the system out so I know it all works.
> *


How much you askin?


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 26 2010, 11:35 AM~18912625
> *How much you askin?
> *


Sorry homie I sold them.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

My homie is selling his 61 impala. The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed powerglide. Runs and drives good. No leaks at all. It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage. Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft. It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics.. He's asking $22K OBO. If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Gabe a call at 505-659-0763









































































*I'll post more pics up as soon as I take some more. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Oct 26 2010, 03:57 PM~18914387
> *My homie is selling his 61 impala.  The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed powerglide. Runs and drives good.  No leaks at all.  It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage.  Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft.  It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics..  He's asking $22K OBO.  If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Gabe a call at 505-659-0763
> 
> 
> ...


Seen in person Very nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT SUP CO. GOODTIMES CHECKIN IN


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 25 2010, 06:17 PM~18905693
> *im aight just been trying to stay outta target for the drivebys here in mini compton.... :angry: but fuckin school is boring n im ready to get back
> *


Whats up Kiko ? you must be bored i dont see you on layitlow too often


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*BENEFIT TOY DRIVE AND GRAND OPENING CAR SHOW AND HOP on Saturday NOV 13th in Santa Fe at 1955 St Michaels Drive at the old mitsubishi dealership now SANTA FE AUTOWORKS Hope everyone can make it out and show some support ! *

FOR MORE INFO CALL 505-204-5062 ask for Francisco


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 26 2010, 08:00 AM~18910998
> *Got some nice 10 JL subs in a custom JL box and a 4 channel amp to go with it if anyones interested. Killer deal!! Just sold my Suburban and took the system out so I know it all works.
> *


sure would look good in my 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18917493
> *sure would look good in my 64
> *


x63 as well as my trey :biggrin: 
I gotta fucking start all over again because for some reason my chit keeps blowing out


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2010, 08:20 PM~18917550
> *x63 as well as my trey :biggrin:
> I gotta fucking start all over again because for some reason my chit keeps blowing out
> *


Ill look at it for you bro. Dont know who does your systems but I got you. Big Rich from fast cash told me to tell you whats up homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 26 2010, 09:23 PM~18917577
> *Ill look at it for you bro. Dont know who does your systems but I got you. Big Rich from fast cash told me to tell you whats up homie!
> *


Big Rich :dunno:



And imma just start all fresh I think homie....very soon.appreciate the thought though


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 26 2010, 08:20 PM~18917550
> *x63 as well as my trey :biggrin:
> I gotta fucking start all over again because for some reason my chit keeps blowing out
> *


i got yo back... i got this boombox that takes 18 triple a batteries... only has tape player (but the rewind button sticks)... and 1 of the speakers are blown, but the dj jazzy jeff fresh prince tape that stuck in it, booms real good... i got yo back brotha


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18918337
> *i got yo back... i got this boombox that takes 18 triple a batteries...  only has tape player (but the rewind button sticks)... and 1 of the speakers are blown, but the dj jazzy jeff fresh prince tape that stuck in it, booms real good... i got yo back brotha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18918337
> *i got yo back... i got this boombox that takes 18 triple a batteries...  only has tape player (but the rewind button sticks)... and 1 of the speakers are blown, but the dj jazzy jeff fresh prince tape that stuck in it, booms real good... i got yo back brotha
> *


i think if we rolled out it will be GOODTIMES dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18918337
> *i got yo back... i got this boombox that takes 18 triple a batteries...  only has tape player (but the rewind button sticks)... and 1 of the speakers are blown, but the dj jazzy jeff fresh prince tape that stuck in it, booms real good... i got yo back brotha
> *


would sound alot better than the garbage system I have now I bet :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 27 2010, 05:50 AM~18920128
> *would sound alot better than the garbage system I have now I bet :happysad:
> *


You could pick the phone up and call. :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 AM~18920237
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



do you ever sleep


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 27 2010, 06:38 AM~18920329
> *You could pick the phone up and call. :uh:
> *



:0 


whats up chuck


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 27 2010, 06:48 AM~18920337
> *do you ever sleep
> *


ONCE IN A WHILE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18921971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those mo fos are crazy :loco: but i like :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Oct 27 2010, 07:49 AM~18920340
> *:0
> whats up chuck
> *


Not too much, I am just hustling the side jobs for my winter projects.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18924643
> *Not too much, I am just hustling the side jobs for my winter projects.
> *


Fuck, that's what I need to do too. Get me some side work to support my Regal's bad habits :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHATS UP CO.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

SUP CO :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 27 2010, 12:45 PM~18924704
> *Fuck, that's what I need to do too.  Get me some side work to support my Regal's bad habits :biggrin:
> *


UR REGALS BAD HABITS OR YOURS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My son had his little video camera at the Denver CC show and took some decent footage of one of the hoppers. He's nine


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 Members: Anson72, MEMORIESCC

Wut up chris :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 28 2010, 08:41 AM~18930182
> *2 Members: Anson72, MEMORIESCC
> 
> Wut up chris  :wave:
> *


whats good anson... hows life treating you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:43 AM~18930190
> *whats good anson... hows life treating you?
> 
> *


Its good homie, just livin the dream in utah :biggrin: and missin denver too :happysad: Anythin happenin your way?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 28 2010, 09:53 AM~18930253
> *Its good homie, just livin the dream in utah  :biggrin:  and missin denver too  :happysad:  Anythin happenin your way?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Oct 28 2010, 10:13 AM~18930405
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts up mayne!? :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 28 2010, 07:56 AM~18929896
> *My son had his little video camera at the Denver CC show and took some decent footage of one of the hoppers.  He's nine
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro he did good and he guessed right who won the hop! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 28 2010, 07:56 AM~18929896
> *My son had his little video camera at the Denver CC show and took some decent footage of one of the hoppers.  He's nine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: The next hop we have homie, tell little man he will be in the pit to get his footage.. Just come talk to me will make it happen... :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats up to all my Colorado lowriders 
too flipin cold up here in wyoming to do anything


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Oct 28 2010, 12:55 PM~18932059
> *Whats up to all my Colorado low
> riders
> too flipin cold up here in wyoming to do anything
> *


Where at in Wyo are you? Its pretty warm today where I'm at


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Oct 27 2010, 08:10 PM~18926748
> *UR REGALS BAD HABITS OR YOURS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell naw the Regal has worse habits then I do. She wants everything to be like new or as good as possible :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 28 2010, 08:53 AM~18930253
> *Its good homie, just livin the dream in utah  :biggrin:  and missin denver too  :happysad:  Anythin happenin your way?
> *


same shit just working like a fool getting ready to wrap the frame and get some body work cracking if this paper agrees with me lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18933855
> *same shit just working like a fool getting ready to wrap the frame and get some body work cracking if this paper agrees with me lol
> *


You ballin bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Oct 28 2010, 04:13 PM~18933582
> *WUS SUP COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU SAYING Q~VO
> *


q vo wrinkles


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18933890
> *You ballin bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


is that what its called ballin lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 28 2010, 05:55 PM~18933951
> *is that what its called ballin lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

You guys have fun this Saturday, im stuck at work every Saturday and cant make it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut da fuck is up CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=517609&st=1840


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Oct 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18933855
> *same shit just working like a fool getting ready to wrap the frame and get some body work cracking if this paper agrees with me lol
> *


I second that emotion :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

want to thank SHOWOFF C.C OLD MEMORIES C.C SWEET DREAMS C.C DENVER CHAPTER AND DENVER C.C FROM THE CLA AND T AND MELISSA FROM THE CLLA FAMILY FOR COMING OUT TO THE CANDY DRIVE WE RAISED 142 BAGS OF CANDY THREW DONATIONS FOR THE JOSHUA STATION AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO WAL-MART ON 1ST AND WADSWORTH FOR HAVING US! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Oct 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18934338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 28 2010, 05:52 PM~18934442
> *want to thank SHOWOFF C.C OLD MEMORIES C.C SWEET DREAMS C.C DENVER CHAPTER AND DENVER C.C FROM THE CLA AND T  AND MELISSA FROM THE CLLA FAMILY FOR COMING OUT TO THE CANDY DRIVE WE RAISED 142 BAGS OF CANDY THREW DONATIONS FOR THE JOSHUA STATION AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO WAL-MART ON 1ST AND WADSWORTH FOR HAVING US!  :thumbsup:
> *


big ups guys and gals!!!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 28 2010, 02:51 PM~18933039
> *Where at in Wyo are you?  Its pretty warm today where I'm at
> *


Laramie crazy windo too 
i am a wyotech student


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the props fellas, if you could do me a favor and post up a reply in youtube, he's all into putting his silly little videos online and would love a response, tell him about the pit deal if you're serious lol



> _Originally posted by bigcadi+Oct 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18931106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 28 2010, 06:52 PM~18934442
> *want to thank SHOWOFF C.C OLD MEMORIES C.C SWEET DREAMS C.C DENVER CHAPTER AND DENVER C.C FROM THE CLA AND T  AND MELISSA FROM THE CLLA FAMILY FOR COMING OUT TO THE CANDY DRIVE WE RAISED 142 BAGS OF CANDY THREW DONATIONS FOR THE JOSHUA STATION AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO WAL-MART ON 1ST AND WADSWORTH FOR HAVING US!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Oct 29 2010, 01:09 AM~18938078
> *Laramie  crazy windo too
> i am a wyotech student
> *


That's wus up 

Seems like its always windy there. Wyotech is a bad as school to learn automotive. Must be nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Halloween Fam....be safe out there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHRIS IM CALLING YOU IN A FEW


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do everybody


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT SUP KIK


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Oct 29 2010, 02:09 AM~18938078
> *Laramie  crazy windo too
> i am a wyotech student
> *


WAIT TILL THE SNOW COMES IT WAS 30 BELOW THERE LAST JANUARY


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 26 2010, 06:26 PM~18916250
> *Whats up Kiko ? you must be bored i dont see you on layitlow too often
> *


yeah u right, between class n this boring ass hotel aint much else to do :angry: but it feels good to jump back on here n see whats the haps...how u been homie?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  GOODTIMES LIFETIMER


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 29 2010, 04:36 PM~18942594
> *WHAT SUP KIK
> *


sup jimmy :biggrin: ...was tryin to catch up on the pages i missed  ...what u gettin into tonight?


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Oct 28 2010, 06:52 PM~18934442
> *want to thank SHOWOFF C.C OLD MEMORIES C.C SWEET DREAMS C.C DENVER CHAPTER AND DENVER C.C FROM THE CLA AND T  AND MELISSA FROM THE CLLA FAMILY FOR COMING OUT TO THE CANDY DRIVE WE RAISED 142 BAGS OF CANDY THREW DONATIONS FOR THE JOSHUA STATION AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO WAL-MART ON 1ST AND WADSWORTH FOR HAVING US!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats good stuff el Prezidente 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 29 2010, 05:41 PM~18942635
> *sup jimmy :biggrin: ...was tryin to catch up on the pages i missed  ...what u gettin into tonight?
> *


CHILLIN! I STARTED WORKING THIS WEEK SO I AM BEET :uh:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah im pretty worn out myself too...i need some rest between pt and school...its agitating more than anything but feels good to kick them boots off finally


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18942682
> *yeah im pretty worn out myself too...i need some rest between pt and school...its agitating more than anything but feels good to kick them boots off finally
> *


LETS CHECK OUT OUR GT SIGHT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Oct 29 2010, 05:40 PM~18942622
> *yeah u right, between class n this boring ass hotel aint much else to do :angry:  but it feels good to jump back on here n see whats the haps...how u been homie?
> *


Been good Dogg just freezing over here already i hate wyoming winters


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah man virginia sucks


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah man virginia sucks


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah man virginia sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 06:41 PM~18943002
> *Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
> Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
> My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:

Congrats!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:42 PM~18943009
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats!
> *


Thanks Ceez


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 07:41 PM~18943002
> *Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
> Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
> My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:
> *


Good job Roy!  

Now you can buy a real stereo system. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 29 2010, 07:04 PM~18943123
> *Good job Roy!
> 
> Now you can buy a real stereo system. :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Imma buy a deck first thing when I get off tomorrow....I have a feeling that may have done some components in :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Chapo...you coming to get tatted tonite?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 08:06 PM~18943139
> *Imma buy a deck first thing when I get off tomorrow....I have a feeling that may have done some components in :happysad:
> *


What you gonna get? and where you buying it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18943525
> *What you gonna get? and where you buying it?
> *


I dunno yet just something temporary on craigslist to troubleshoot


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18943570
> *I dunno yet just something temporary on craigslist to troubleshoot
> *


Do you think that the alpine amp took a shit? Does the light even come on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18943582
> *Do you think that the alpine amp took a shit? Does the light even come on?
> *


light comes on just no beat and all wires connected :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 09:17 PM~18943602
> *light comes on just no beat and all wires connected :happysad:
> *


You did not try to mess with the settings, did you? If not it sounds like you have no signal coming out of the rca's at the radio.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

rca replaced also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 29 2010, 08:20 PM~18943625
> *You did not try to mess with the settings, did you? If not it sounds like you have no signal coming out of the rca's at the radio.
> *


dat y i be getting da deck 1st :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18943640
> *dat y i be getting da deck 1st  :biggrin:
> *


With your luck, i would not buy a used radio. :wow: :biggrin: 

I need to get down there one weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Oct 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18943668
> *With your luck, i would not buy a used radio. :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> I need to get down there one weekend.
> *


 :happysad: car is going under the knife soon anyways....dont waste yer time on this bucket homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 09:32 PM~18943695
> *:happysad: car is going under the knife soon anyways....dont waste yer time on this bucket homie
> *


Well, i am always a phone call away if you change your mind.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 07:17 PM~18943602
> *light comes on just no beat and all wires connected :happysad:
> *


Hey bro. Let me take a look at it for you. I workrd at Car toys for four years, Sunshine for 2 and Drive in for 2 years.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 29 2010, 08:38 PM~18943728
> *Hey bro. Let me take a look at it for you. I workrd at Car toys for four years, Sunshine for 2 and Drive in for 2 years.
> *


  will do


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up all my low riding brothers. Nice weather to throw a cruse. Hope to get off work early to start my weekend tomorrow. Whats everyone doing? Goodtimers?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18943745
> * will do
> *


Sunday after church bro. Bring it by my casa. Ill get you my number. I live in Soaring Eagles by Benny and Jerry.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18943783
> *Sunday after church bro. Bring it by my casa. Ill get you my number. I live in Soaring Eagles by Benny and Jerry.
> *


I gotta hit up my homie first o n it ...but if nothing pans out ill hit you up perro


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18943861
> *I gotta hit up my homie first o n it ...but if nothing pans out ill hit you up perro
> *


Cool Cool :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 28 2010, 06:02 PM~18934009
> *Whut da fuck is up CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


edit for Roy because I know what your going to call me  :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18944204
> *whats up CO :wave:
> edit for Roy because I know what your going to call me   :biggrin:
> *


Wud up Chris? How's the familia


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 29 2010, 04:42 PM~18942646
> *Thats good stuff el Prezidente
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you going to be in town tomorrow for the trunk or treat at the Joshua station were going to meet at sloans at 1030 let me know brotha don


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 29 2010, 07:44 PM~18943767
> *Whats up all my low riding brothers. Nice weather to throw a cruse. Hope to get off work early to start my weekend tomorrow. Whats everyone doing? Goodtimers?
> *


hit me up 2morrow my nizzzzel... il be at the chop 2morrow workin on my turd...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 05:41 PM~18943002
> *Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
> Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
> My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:
> *


congrats brotha... lemme know when your ready to start yo ride if you need some help...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:25 PM~18944519
> *Wud up Chris?  How's the familia
> *


good homie. how you guys doing up there?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guysz? Congrats mr. Roy


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:52 AM~18939927
> *That's wus up
> 
> Seems like its always windy there.  Wyotech is a bad as school to learn automotive.  Must be nice
> *


yep crazy wind man 
and man i love it here at Wyotech look in the City Wide cc Colorado 
and you can see some of my work


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz up CO...Whut up roy, congrats on da promotion!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2010, 06:58 AM~18945884
> *Whutz up CO...Whut up roy, congrats on da promotion!!!
> *



QUE PAJO PRIMO ?!?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 29 2010, 10:17 PM~18944913
> *good homie. how you guys doing up there?
> *


We're doing good man. Just trying to make that feria,you know?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Oct 30 2010, 02:45 AM~18945710
> *:biggrin:
> 
> yep crazy wind  man
> ...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats Roy. Go get that $$ :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 30 2010, 07:35 AM~18945953
> *QUE PAJO PRIMO ?!?
> *


que pajo papa!!! whut u been up to? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 30 2010, 09:08 AM~18946397
> *que pajo papa!!! whut u been up to? :biggrin:
> *



Working doggie....what about you...hows the fam doing?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 30 2010, 06:51 AM~18946002
> *Congrats Roy.  Go get that $$ :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COS? Have a safe weekend and if anybody wants to party RUTHLESS is having a double kegger costume party tonight hit me up 719-246-8706


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 29 2010, 06:00 PM~18944779
> *congrats brotha... lemme know when your ready to start yo ride if you need some help...
> *


sup roy congrats on the promotion :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18946460
> *Working doggie....what about you...hows the fam doing?
> *


fam's good just working all the time!!! :biggrin: how's your fam???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 05:41 PM~18943002
> *Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
> Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
> My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:
> *


*CONGRATS ON THE PROMOTION GTIMER.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HAVE A GOOD HALLOWEEN COLORADO, BE SAFE AND WATCH THEM BAG SNATCHERS......* :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 29 2010, 09:59 PM~18944764
> *hit me up 2morrow my nizzzzel... il be at the chop 2morrow workin on my turd...
> *


sorry homie. got your message late. had to work anyways!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Have a Happy Halloween. hno:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do Co Have a safe one. 

What up Fess, Izzy, and little Chop


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Oct 31 2010, 08:04 AM~18951502
> *sorry homie. got your message late. had to work anyways!!
> *


sounds good.. im headin back to the chop today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 31 2010, 06:28 AM~18951220
> *fam's good just working all the time!!! :biggrin: how's your fam???
> *



Doing alright bro, my oldest boy needs to have surgery on November 9th, so its starting to freak me out a bit...but its all good!  

Let me know when you wanna do lunch...have your people call my people....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Halloween Familia!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Oct 31 2010, 09:20 AM~18951559
> *What it do Co Have a safe one.
> 
> What up  Fess, Izzy, and little Chop
> *


Whutz Good Jeff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18951842
> *Doing alright bro, my oldest boy needs to have surgery on November 9th, so its starting to freak me out a bit...but its all good!
> 
> Let me know when you wanna do lunch...have your people call my people....
> *


   Hope everything goes good wit' your oldest & I'll have my people call you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Oct 31 2010, 09:20 AM~18951559
> *What it do Co Have a safe one.
> 
> What up  Fess, Izzy, and little Chop
> *



:wave: :wave: 

What up bro!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18951842
> *Doing alright bro, my oldest boy needs to have surgery on November 9th, so its starting to freak me out a bit...but its all good!
> 
> Let me know when you wanna do lunch...have your people call my people....
> *




Hope your boy has a quick recovery Homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Oct 31 2010, 10:47 AM~18951993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks brothers! I appreciate it


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18951842
> *Doing alright bro, my oldest boy needs to have surgery on November 9th, so its starting to freak me out a bit...but its all good!
> 
> Let me know when you wanna do lunch...have your people call my people....
> *


Wuts goin on with him?? Everythin alright?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone just trying to up my game....been way too long and I'm hungry as hell
What up Big Sean Good to see you checking in
Your son will be in my prayers Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 31 2010, 08:40 AM~18951455
> *HAVE A GOOD HALLOWEEN COLORADO, BE SAFE AND WATCH THEM BAG SNATCHERS...... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


You have a GOOD one Chuck
Enjoy that quality time homie


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thought a few of you in here would appreciate this :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Oct 31 2010, 12:31 PM~18952702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Roy, I appreciate it brother.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

i'll be praying for your son i hope he gets better after the surgery Ceez


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 02:02 PM~18953579
> *Its Carlos....the condition that he has with his sternum fusing too early and his chest being concaved and actually moving his heart and lungs over because of it.
> 
> Its just a matter of going in there and seperating the strernum, fusing in a plate and a bar and letting everythinhg fall back into place. That will correct his breathing and his fatiguing issues.
> ...


ill be keeping you in my prayers and thoughts let me know if you need any thing brother!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

congrats on the promotion Roy. I hope your son gets well soon Ceez.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2010, 04:17 AM~18957097
> *congrats on the promotion Roy. I hope your son gets well soon Ceez.
> *


x2


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2010, 04:17 AM~18957097
> *congrats on the promotion Roy. I
> hope your son gets well soon Ceez.
> *


X3


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO WUS SUP CHUCK


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 1 2010, 08:17 AM~18957469
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO WUS SUP CHUCK
> *



just takin the day off and you bRO


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 1 2010, 07:17 AM~18957469
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO WUS SUP CHUCK
> *


Whats up homeboy. Have a good week!! Whens the next meeting?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado had a good weekend


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 03:02 PM~18953579
> *Its Carlos....the condition that he has with his sternum fusing too early and his chest being concaved and actually moving his heart and lungs over because of it.
> 
> Its just a matter of going in there and seperating the strernum, fusing in a plate and a bar and letting everythinhg fall back into place. That will correct his breathing and his fatiguing issues.
> ...


Man, i didnt know anythin about that. We are here for you homie and prayin, let us know if you need anythin.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Oct 31 2010, 04:41 PM~18954074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Chris....will do!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 1 2010, 05:17 AM~18957097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you familia! I really appreciate everyones thoughts and prayers. We definitely need all the help and support we can get. Nothing worse then seeing one of your own children in that situation. I wish I could take his place. 

Once again, thank you everyone for your support. It is much appreciated!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Oct 31 2010, 03:02 PM~18953579
> *Its Carlos....the condition that he has with his sternum fusing too early and his chest being concaved and actually moving his heart and lungs over because of it.
> 
> Its just a matter of going in there and seperating the strernum, fusing in a plate and a bar and letting everythinhg fall back into place. That will correct his breathing and his fatiguing issues.
> ...


God be with you and your family ceez


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Nov 1 2010, 07:41 AM~18957577
> *Whats up homeboy. Have a good week!! Whens the next meeting?
> *


THIS SAT TIME AND PLACE TBA


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 1 2010, 07:27 AM~18957510
> *just takin the day off and you bRO
> *


HAD THE DAY OFF BUT HAVE TO GO IN FOR A COUPLE HOURS :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2010, 04:17 AM~18957097
> *congrats on the promotion Roy. I hope your son gets well soon Ceez.
> *


x10


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Oct 31 2010, 01:38 PM~18953110
> *Thought a few of you in here would appreciate this  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 1 2010, 06:31 AM~18958580
> *God be with you and your family ceez
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HELLO COLORADO!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 1 2010, 09:58 AM~18958383
> *Nothing worse then seeing one of your own children in that situation. I wish I could take his place. *


So true homie, hoping all goes well with your son.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 05:41 PM~18943002
> *Well just got promoted to Foreman today....about $5-7 more per hour
> Wish me luck everything goes GOOD :biggrin:
> My Trey will love me for it :cheesy:
> *


Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 1 2010, 11:31 AM~18958580
> *God be with you and your family ceez
> *



Thank you bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 1 2010, 07:47 PM~18961868
> *So true homie, hoping all goes well with your son.
> *



Thank Primo...hows the Monte coming?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 1 2010, 06:58 PM~18962002
> *Thank Primo...hows the Monte coming?
> *


Slowly but surely, the whole front end is primered and ready for paint, the back end is stripped and ready for some body work and primer
Quarters are rusted out though, haven't had much funds to get them done so waiting on some cash


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 1 2010, 08:00 PM~18962036
> *Slowly but surely, the whole front end is primered and ready for paint, the back end is stripped and ready for some body work and primer
> Quarters are rusted out though, haven't had much funds to get them done so waiting on some cash
> *



I hear ya brother...you think you gonna be ready by this year?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 1 2010, 07:16 PM~18962214
> *I hear ya brother...you think you gonna be ready by this year?
> *


I'm pushing for the end of next summer, if all goes well it should be painted by the end of the year, spring at the latest. Then I gotta save enough funds to get the interior done


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 1 2010, 06:45 PM~18961851
> *HELLO COLORADO!!!
> *


Gee! Where you been? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 2 2010, 05:57 AM~18965499
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18962544
> *I'm pushing for the end of next summer, if all goes well it should be painted by the end of the year, spring at the latest. Then I gotta save enough funds to get the interior done
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 07:09 AM~18965543
> *:h5:
> *


whutz poppin' mac!!! whut u up to?


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just passing threw~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 31 2010, 06:40 AM~18951455
> * LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## FERMDOG (Oct 6, 2010)

WHAT UP GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO RIDERS BURQUE PASSIN THRU


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FERMDOG_@Nov 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18970579
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO RIDERS BURQUE PASSIN THRU
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18971036
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 29 2010, 05:44 PM~18942658
> *CHILLIN! I STARTED WORKING THIS WEEK SO I AM BEET  :uh:
> *


Congrats !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 2 2010, 08:31 AM~18966273
> *whutz poppin' mac!!! whut u up to?
> *


suup mr, big timmer going to every bronco game fo free...(even though they suck right now)!!!.. il stop by your crib soon next time im in your neighborhood or stop by the shop and see your twin brotha ty at work


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FERMDOG_@Nov 2 2010, 06:26 PM~18970579
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMERS AND COLORADO RIDERS BURQUE PASSIN THRU
> *


suuup brotha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt from page 2 have a Good day CO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

BENEFIT DENVER CAR CLUB EVENT CHECK OUT THE FLYER!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18971385
> *Congrats !!!!
> *


you to on the formen job :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18974837
> *BENEFIT DENVER CAR CLUB EVENT CHECK OUT THE FLYER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt g/l on benefit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 10:53 PM~18972557
> *suup mr, big timmer going to every bronco game fo free...(even though they suck right now)!!!.. il stop by your crib soon next time im in your neighborhood or stop by the shop and see your twin brotha ty at work
> *


damn dogg, twin bro??? lol!!! i still need to go down to da shop... i will one of these dayz!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fes, and colorado


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18972557
> *suup mr, big timmer going to every bronco game fo free...(even though they suck right now)!!!.. il stop by your crib soon next time im in your neighborhood or stop by the shop and see your twin brotha ty at work
> *


 :wow: oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES MEETING ON SAT. 4:30 AT METROPALIAN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: WE NEED FULLTIMERS NO PARTIMERS SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

CLA family will be in the parade of lights sat. night first time lowriders in the parade of lights.. if your in the city come out support the CLA in the parade .. we got 8 cars in parade.. big ups lowrider family... we making moves.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18981269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18979549
> *GOODTIMES MEETING ON SAT. 4:30 AT METROPALIAN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  WE NEED FULLTIMERS NO PARTIMERS SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :wow:
> *


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning Goodtime members and other car clubs Another beautiful day in sunny C Springs. Hope everyone has a blessed day!!! uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18981269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice !! Much Respect!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Nov 3 2010, 04:25 PM~18977503
> *wat up fes, and colorado
> *


whutz good bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 09:08 AM~18974837
> *BENEFIT DENVER CAR CLUB EVENT CHECK OUT THE FLYER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting the flier homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Nov 3 2010, 04:33 PM~18977591
> *:wow: oh shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you dont even start!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2010, 08:10 AM~18982835
> *you dont even start!!!
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18981269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Take some pics!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 4 2010, 09:44 AM~18983380
> *Nice! Take some pics!
> *



COME TAKE EM YOURSELF......no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 4 2010, 09:13 AM~18983170
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que pajo pana!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! got dat "Roll'n greatest moments" & itz off da hook!!! if anyone wants one hit me up... still got vol. 19 also another good one!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 4 2010, 02:34 PM~18985535
> *COME TAKE EM YOURSELF......no ****
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## inkin ant (Sep 13, 2010)

just got off the phone with chris and he just talked to anthony from exqusite car club saddly anthony lost one of his brothers today anthony said they are gonna try to have a benefit to cover funeral expenses at the yukon tavern from 1pm till whenever will have more info later please support one of our brothers.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inkin ant_@Nov 4 2010, 05:00 PM~18986715
> *just got off the phone with chris and he just talked to anthony from exqusite car club saddly anthony lost one of his brothers today anthony said they are gonna try to have a benefit to cover funeral expenses at the yukon tavern from 1pm till whenever will have more info later please support one of our brothers.
> *



Thoughts and prayers go out to Anthony and his family....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave: What up coLOWrado?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2010, 01:55 PM~18985687
> *Whutz good CO!!! got dat "Roll'n greatest moments" & itz off da hook!!! if anyone wants one hit me up... still got vol. 19 also another good one!!!
> *


save me one.. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by inkin ant_@Nov 4 2010, 05:00 PM~18986715
> *just got off the phone with chris and he just talked to anthony from exqusite car club saddly anthony lost one of his brothers today anthony said they are gonna try to have a benefit to cover funeral expenses at the yukon tavern from 1pm till whenever will have more info later please support one of our brothers.
> *


  R.I.P.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 4 2010, 06:04 PM~18987207
> *save me one.. :biggrin:
> *


I will


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2010, 06:05 PM~18987219
> * R.I.P.
> *


X2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Nov 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18986965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

:wave: macgyver, RAG3ROY, fesboogie


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 3 2010, 10:30 PM~18981269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 4 2010, 12:31 PM~18986965
> *Thoughts and prayers go out to Anthony and his family....
> *


x5 :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18988677
> *:wave: macgyver, RAG3ROY, fesboogie
> *


whutz good peeps!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2010, 04:41 AM~18992333
> *whutz good peeps!!!
> *


suup bro, any word when your ride will be finished


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inkin ant_@Nov 4 2010, 05:00 PM~18986715
> *just got off the phone with chris and he just talked to anthony from exqusite car club saddly anthony lost one of his brothers today anthony said they are gonna try to have a benefit to cover funeral expenses at the yukon tavern from 1pm till whenever will have more info later please support one of our brothers.
> *



R.I.P.


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just passing threw! :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just want to send a shout out to all the fulltimers! What up raza!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## inkin ant (Sep 13, 2010)

the benefit for anthonys brother is on [email protected] at corner pocket on 
8th st. and acturus. you can also bring food for potluck please support the family


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Nov 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18994131
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just passing threw! :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just want to send a shout out to all the fulltimers! What up raza!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 5 2010, 03:04 PM~18995998
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMER
> *


WUS SUP *GOODTIMER* :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 5 2010, 04:07 PM~18996016
> *WUS SUP GOODTIMER :wave:
> *


CHILLIN! JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 5 2010, 03:10 PM~18996032
> *CHILLIN! JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK
> *


BEEN OFF SINCE 1200 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 5 2010, 04:11 PM~18996041
> *BEEN OFF SINCE 1200  :biggrin:
> *


DAM MUS BE NICE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 5 2010, 07:58 AM~18992742
> *suup bro, any word when your ride will be finished
> *


soon enough brotha...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 5 2010, 04:15 PM~18996066
> *DAM MUS BE NICE !!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good bobby!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes dog :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 5 2010, 06:41 PM~18996955
> *What up Fes dog :wave:
> *


whutz good roy!!! whut u up to?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

DENVER COME OUT SUPPORT THE COLORADO LADIES LOWRIDER ALLIANCE AS WE JOIN TOGETHER WITH LOCAOL LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS TO FEED THE CITYS FAMILIES THAT MIGHT NOT HAVE IT THIS SEASON... CHECK OUT THE FLYER AND THE WEBSITE WWW.COLORADOLOWRIDERALLIANCE.COM THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 5 2010, 08:47 PM~18997786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

finally getting some color on my 64 tonight.... next murals and patterns, then orange candy over it all..... gettin closer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18997555
> *whutz good roy!!! whut u up to?
> *


Working bro....
But it's paying the bills :happysad: 
How's work been and what you doing now?
John said what's up and give him a call sometime..
GOOd Morning Colorado....well off to Lakewood to work :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 

What up Lay it Low!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *macgyver*


Wuz up Mac!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18999228
> *finally getting some color on my 64 tonight.... next murals and patterns, then orange candy over it all..... gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18999228
> *finally getting some color on my 64 tonight.... next murals and patterns, then orange candy over it all..... gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ORANGE :wow: HOW ABOUT SILVER & BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 5 2010, 07:47 PM~18997786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE C L A RAISED 104 TURKEYS LAST YEAR! NOW WERE SHOOTING FOR OVER 200!GOOD LUCK TO MY C L A AND OUR LADY'S IN THE C L L A FAMILY!COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR CITY! :thumbsup: THIS IS UNITY AT ITS FINEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 6 2010, 04:47 AM~18999696
> *Working bro....
> But it's paying the bills :happysad:
> How's work been and what you doing now?
> ...


works been good cant complain... yeah havent talked to john in forever, will have to call him!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 6 2010, 12:02 PM~19001249
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WHUTZ GOOD CO!!! IF U IN SPRINGS TODAY U SHOULD GO SUPPORT MY BROTHA ANTHONY & HIS FAMILY... THEY GOIN THRU TOUGH TIMES & NEED ALL THE SUPPORT THEY CAN GET!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 6 2010, 07:50 AM~19000255
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, macgyver
> Wuz up Mac!!!!!!
> *


suup dog... just got done pulling my turd outta my shop to bring home and start murals and graphics


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 6 2010, 08:49 AM~19000556
> *:uh: ORANGE :wow: HOW ABOUT SILVER & BLACK  :biggrin:
> *


yessir silver and black rims on my BRONCO ORANGE paint job! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 6 2010, 08:10 AM~19000335
> *
> *


whats crackin big ceeeeez


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 02:51 PM~19002307
> *suup dog... just got done pulling my turd outta my shop to bring home and start murals and graphics
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 6 2010, 01:06 PM~19001546
> *whutz good homie!!!
> *


Gettin ready to go eat some In n Out!! :cheesy: :biggrin: Wuts good with you homie!? Hows the yob goin?


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18999228
> *finally getting some color on my 64 tonight.... next murals and patterns, then orange candy over it all..... gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2045875471.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 6 2010, 03:56 PM~19002595
> *Looks good!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 6 2010, 05:44 PM~19003074
> *looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 6 2010, 06:29 PM~19002978
> *Gettin ready to go eat some In n Out!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Wuts good with you homie!? Hows the yob goin?
> *


luv in-n-out, im jealous!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See all you GOOD TIMERS at SOUTH SIDE JOhnny's :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 6 2010, 08:52 PM~19004521
> *See all you GOOD TIMERS at SOUTH SIDE JOhnny's :wave:
> *


lucky dogggs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 6 2010, 08:52 PM~19004521
> *See all you GOOD TIMERS at SOUTH SIDE JOhnny's :wave:
> *


how did it go? anyone get into a fight or pass out in the bathroom? lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 03:51 PM~19002307
> *suup dog... just got done pulling my turd outta my shop to bring home and start murals and graphics
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 6 2010, 03:53 PM~19002319
> *whats crackin big ceeeeez
> *



The 4 is looking good homie. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 7 2010, 08:11 AM~19006647
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 7 2010, 08:23 AM~19006692
> *The 4 is looking good homie. Cant wait to see the finished product!
> *


thanks ceez.. alot of beer and tape heading my way then some candy orange


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 10:31 AM~19006976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up bROtha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 07:51 AM~19006388
> *how did it go? anyone get into a fight or pass out in the bathroom? lol
> *


No comment LOL
JK....went great homie wish you could have made it
Me and Jerry will be at Indigo Joe's watching the Raiders game today if anybody wants to get out :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 10:44 AM~19007048
> *No comment LOL
> JK....went great homie wish you could have made it
> Me and Jerry will be at Indigo Joe's watching the Raiders game today if anybody wants to get out :biggrin:
> *


no thanks!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2010, 10:59 AM~19007116
> *no thanks!!! lol
> *


C'mon dog you can even go for Kansas Shity if you want :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see you this morning Anthony Y Chapo
Our condolences go out to you and the Family Anthony


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 11:03 AM~19007136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 5 looks Familiar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody need 520's?? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 11:05 AM~19007146
> *That 5 looks Familiar  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 7 2010, 10:40 AM~19007023
> *What's up bROtha
> *


WHAT UP...JUST WAITING FOR SOME FOOTBALL TO START..........AND U


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 11:07 AM~19007154
> *Anybody need 520's??  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yep i do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2010, 11:34 AM~19007317
> *yep i do
> *


Silviano is selling them
he has like 6 sets
Hit me up I will get you some homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 11:35 AM~19007331
> *Silviano is selling them
> he has like 6 sets
> Hit me up I will get you some homie
> *


I just texted you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2010, 12:02 PM~19007496
> *I just texted you
> *


I'll get back at you with the 411


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 09:44 AM~19007048
> *No comment LOL
> JK....went great homie wish you could have made it
> Me and Jerry will be at Indigo Joe's watching the Raiders game today if anybody wants to get out :biggrin:
> *


id probably pass on the raider game since im still so embarrassed bout the broncos...lol j/k, nah bro just gonna start murals and patterns on my ride today.. have fun


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 11:00 AM~19007124
> *C'mon dog you can even go for Kansas Shity if you want :happysad:
> *


wish they could both lose!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2010, 01:29 PM~19008060
> *wish they could both lose!!!
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 7 2010, 10:05 AM~19007146
> *That 5 looks Familiar  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X77 :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2010, 12:29 PM~19008060
> *wish they could both lose!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :x:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 7 2010, 01:29 PM~19008060
> *wish they could both lose!!!
> *



Well at least the Broncos didnt lose this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 7 2010, 09:38 PM~19012673
> *Well at least the Broncos didnt lose this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


finally


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys i want to thank DJ 187 and his son from NOTHING ELSE MATTERS C.C for d j ing at our benefit!he did a great job!and SHOWOFF C.C,CASUALS C.C AND MEMORIES C.C for showing support!you guys have DENVER C.C LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up Goodtimers. Good meeting the other night. Sorry I didn't make it back out. Gonna go shine up the ride and cruz today. A Goodtime plaque and shirt would sure look good on the 77. Lets do this already. Have a good week everyone. Im at the bar, peace!. :drama:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 8 2010, 12:08 AM~19013762
> *hey guys i want to thank DJ 187 and his son from NOTHING ELSE MATTERS C.C for d j ing at our benefit!he did a great job!and SHOWOFF C.C,CASUALS C.C AND MEMORIES C.C for showing support!you guys have DENVER C.C LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


anytime we can help a brother out.. all clubs 1 family glad to be invited


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

for sale it was rechromed about a year ago 150$ obo
also got this pedal car 100$ firm its missing 2 hub caps thats it pm me or hit me up 719-464-1029


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Come get her...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=567305&st=40


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 7 2010, 10:38 PM~19012673
> *Well at least the Broncos didnt lose this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 8 2010, 06:16 PM~19019390
> *Come get her...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=567305&st=40
> *


we got your back Ceez...hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 8 2010, 11:08 PM~19021712
> *we got your back Ceez...hope all goes well tomorrow
> *


Wut up chris


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I HAD MY FIRST MEETING WITH CITY WIDE BIKE CLUB YESTERDAY SHIIIT WAS TIGHT MET A CUOPLE OF THA MEMBERS OF THA BIKE CLUB MET RICH HE HAD ME ROLLIN HAHA BIG THANKS TO MY BOY AJ FOR PUTTIN ME DOWN :thumbsup: AND CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYBODY ELSE SUNDAY.... 



 TTT CITY WIDE


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 8 2010, 10:40 PM~19022076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I HAD MY FIRST MEETING WITH CITY WIDE BIKE CLUB YESTERDAY SHIIIT WAS TIGHT MET A CUOPLE OF THA MEMBERS OF THA BIKE CLUB MET RICH HE HAD ME  ROLLIN HAHA BIG THANKS TO MY BOY AJ FOR PUTTIN ME DOWN  :thumbsup: AND CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYBODY ELSE SUNDAY....
> TTT CITY WIDE
> *



big rich is da man and good luck bro


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 8 2010, 11:43 PM~19022102
> *big rich is da man and good luck bro
> *



THANKS HOMIE....YEA HE HAD ME ROLLIN THA WHOLE DAMN MEETING PURTTY MUCH HE REALL KOO....HOW EVERYTHING GOIN FOR U BRO


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 8 2010, 10:50 PM~19022188
> *THANKS HOMIE....YEA HE HAD ME ROLLIN THA WHOLE DAMN MEETING PURTTY MUCH HE REALL KOO....HOW EVERYTHING GOIN FOR U BRO
> *


im doing great bro... just living the dream and drinkn a few cold ones... startin the patterns on my turd


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE SNOW TODAY


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2010, 12:06 AM~19022356
> *im doing great bro... just living the dream and drinkn a few cold ones... startin the patterns on my turd
> *



Hell yea bro thats sounds gud could go for a nice cold 1 haha...tha car kumin together tight as hell bro cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 8 2010, 11:40 PM~19022076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I HAD MY FIRST MEETING WITH CITY WIDE BIKE CLUB YESTERDAY SHIIIT WAS TIGHT MET A CUOPLE OF THA MEMBERS OF THA BIKE CLUB MET RICH HE HAD ME  ROLLIN HAHA BIG THANKS TO MY BOY AJ FOR PUTTIN ME DOWN  :thumbsup: AND CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYBODY ELSE SUNDAY....
> TTT CITY WIDE
> *


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Just passing thru~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 8 2010, 10:40 PM~19022076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I HAD MY FIRST MEETING WITH CITY WIDE BIKE CLUB YESTERDAY SHIIIT WAS TIGHT MET A CUOPLE OF THA MEMBERS OF THA BIKE CLUB MET RICH HE HAD ME  ROLLIN HAHA BIG THANKS TO MY BOY AJ FOR PUTTIN ME DOWN  :thumbsup: AND CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYBODY ELSE SUNDAY....
> TTT CITY WIDE
> *



 




whats good Ricky?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up colorado GOODTIMES NM ROLLIN thru say whats up and hope everyone doing good and has a good day


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado how about that avatar mike


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Nov 8 2010, 01:11 PM~19016575
> *Whats up Goodtimers. Good meeting the other night. Sorry I didn't make it back out. Gonna go shine up the ride and cruz today. A Goodtime plaque and shirt would sure look good on the 77. Lets do this already. Have a good week everyone. Im at the bar, peace!. :drama:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 9 2010, 06:11 PM~19027947
> *:wow:  :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 



What up Jaime :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Nov 9 2010, 04:16 PM~19027139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THIS OUT DANNY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 9 2010, 06:16 PM~19027985
> *:biggrin:
> What up Jaime :wave:
> *


HAVING FUN ON LAYITLOW HOW BOUT U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 9 2010, 06:46 PM~19028283
> *HAVING FUN ON LAYITLOW HOW BOUT U HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


trying to get warm been out in the rain sleet and snow all day :happysad:


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Nov 9 2010, 04:32 PM~19027634
> *wat it do colorado how about that avatar mike
> *


yup yup!!! its about to get a face lift. you know there a whole lot a shit to do but tear shit apart it see wut makes it tick. besides its ready to start snowing in this bitch. so ill be camping out in the garage now... hno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 9 2010, 08:08 AM~19024172
> *Hell yea bro thats sounds gud could go for a nice cold 1 haha...tha car kumin together tight as hell bro cant wait to see it when its done
> *


thanks dogg... out in my coldass garage with the space heaters laying some patterns


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Nov 9 2010, 12:31 PM~19025866
> *whats up colorado GOODTIMES NM ROLLIN thru say whats up and hope everyone doing good and has a good day
> *


suup bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 9 2010, 05:44 PM~19028264
> *CHECK THIS OUT DANNY :thumbsup:
> *


he just left my shop a lil buzzed...lol


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 9 2010, 08:25 PM~19029118
> *thanks dogg... out in my coldass garage with the space heaters laying some patterns
> *



maan that car gunna be bad ass bro you r tha shit at wha u do homie no doubt about it like that bronco car u did tha mathafucka goo soo hard even tho i injoy watchin tha broncos get served by tha raiders hahahahahaha :roflmao: but anyway stay warm bro coold as hell out there


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP GOODTIMERS AND COLO RIDERS . HOPE ALL IS GOOD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030179
> *SUP GOODTIMERS AND COLO RIDERS . HOPE ALL IS GOOD.
> *


All is Good what up Paul :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Nov 9 2010, 09:23 PM~19030148
> *maan that car gunna be bad ass bro you r tha shit at wha u do homie no doubt about it like that bronco car u did tha mathafucka goo soo hard even tho i injoy watchin tha broncos get served by tha raiders hahahahahaha :roflmao: but anyway stay warm bro coold as hell out there
> *


yes the raiders finally beat the broncos... lol, broncos cant win em all or the nfl will think we cheatin :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing but them Good Times :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up Goodtimers. Just wanna send a quick whats up to all my homeboys lowriding. Cars getting ready to go in for a make over. Cant wait till its time to break out next year. Have a blesed day!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 10 2010, 06:25 AM~19032225
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 10 2010, 04:36 AM~19032149
> *Nothing but them Good Times :cheesy:
> *


fo sho


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

whats up CO!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do homies


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 10 2010, 08:23 AM~19032846
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


What up pimp'n hit me up when your in town need them dvd's.... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 10 2010, 04:38 PM~19035690
> *What up pimp'n hit me up when your in town need them dvd's.... :biggrin:
> *


  i'll be in da town tomorrow!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Nov 10 2010, 09:54 AM~19033003
> *whats up CO!
> *


What's up bRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2010, 06:59 PM~19036729
> *What's up bRO
> *


hey chuck i saw i missed your call i was sleeping ive been sick today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 10 2010, 07:02 PM~19036752
> *hey chuck i saw i missed your call i was sleeping ive been sick today
> *


Damn that sucks did you get my text???


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 10 2010, 08:02 PM~19037234
> *Damn that sucks did you get my text???
> *


NO I NEVER GOT IT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wuts up LIL and CO? RUTHLESS just had our monthly meeting and we voted a new VP. I got the vote so if you guys need something or need some support from us let me know. My first name is ricky or RAIDERHATER and my number is 719-246-8706 RUTHLESS is down to show support so let us know and we have a new PREZ too andrew garcia.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 10 2010, 09:31 PM~19038749
> *Wuts up LIL and CO? RUTHLESS just had our monthly meeting and we voted a new VP. I got the vote so if you guys need something or need some support from us let me know. My first name is ricky or RAIDERHATER and my number is 719-246-8706 RUTHLESS is down to show support so let us know and we have a new PREZ too andrew garcia.
> *


congrats homie good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 10 2010, 09:31 PM~19038749
> *Wuts up LIL and CO? RUTHLESS just had our monthly meeting and we voted a new VP. I got the vote so if you guys need something or need some support from us let me know. My first name is ricky or RAIDERHATER and my number is 719-246-8706 RUTHLESS is down to show support so let us know and we have a new PREZ too andrew garcia.
> *


right on Ricky...congrats to you and Andrew both...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 10 2010, 01:54 AM~19031780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

almost friday


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 08:50 AM~19041514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 09:00 AM~19041567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That flake looks sick homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 08:00 AM~19041567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 09:00 AM~19041567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 11 2010, 03:38 PM~19044458
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


fucking C R A Z Y :loco:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 11 2010, 12:21 PM~19043239
> *That flake looks sick homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.. 4 full jars of different size silvers... now im doing patterns over it then some orange candy.. should look killer


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 11 2010, 01:27 PM~19043627
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks GT brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 11 2010, 02:36 PM~19044052
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


supp big homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 09:00 AM~19041567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 11 2010, 05:38 PM~19045359
> *:worship:
> *


suup brotha... got the lil hearter going and masking patterns in the cold, with a 12pk... nuthin but GOODTIMES over here


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 11 2010, 03:38 PM~19044458
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


fuk that chit.... dude is loco.. (but it was cool to watch)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 06:41 PM~19045378
> *suup brotha... got the lil hearter going and masking patterns in the cold, with a 12pk... nuthin but GOODTIMES  over here
> *


Coming out bad ass
sounds like fun...I gotta get my chit stripped soon


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 11 2010, 05:56 PM~19045481
> *Coming out bad ass
> sounds like fun...I gotta get my chit stripped soon
> *


What up Cuz ?? hows life up there ? I am trading the El Camino sunday for a 76ghouse , hopefully making the right decision and moving up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 11 2010, 07:20 PM~19045694
> *What up Cuz ?? hows life up there ? I am trading the El Camino sunday for a 76ghouse , hopefully making the right decision and moving up  :biggrin:
> *


Not mucho Jus just defrosting.Congrats on the trade post pics foo. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 12 2010, 12:28 AM~19048758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up chris


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 12 2010, 12:28 AM~19048758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats up Col. im up here for the weekend...since wednesday i have family here....its kinda cold ....ive been to the Golden Meds dispensary too! my uncle got his card so im cooling.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Nov 12 2010, 10:38 AM~19050993
> *Whats up Col. im up here for the weekend...since wednesday i have family here....its kinda cold ....ive been to the Golden Meds dispensary too! my uncle got his card so im cooling.....
> *



Welcome to CO!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything! 

Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you

Bejarano's



Ceez and Son just before surgery


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


God bless that everything went well ceez.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 11 2010, 01:12 AM~19040408
> *right on Ricky...congrats to you and Andrew both...
> *


Thanks chris we r gonna take the ball and run wit it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 10 2010, 10:53 PM~19039045
> *congrats homie good luck  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 12 2010, 11:10 AM~19051280
> *God bless that everything went well ceez.
> *



Thanks brother, I appreciate it!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 11:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


Stay strong homie...The Midwest is praying for you and your family....!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Nov 12 2010, 01:24 PM~19052295
> *Stay strong homie...The Midwest is praying for you and your family....!
> *



Thanks brother....I appreciate it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 02:33 PM~19052792
> *Thanks brother....I appreciate it
> *


glad to hear it's going good. Little man is tough bro


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

JUST GOT THE MAG IN THE MAIL... GOOD LOOK TO TONY AND DEANNA FROM MAJESTY CC IN GREELEY AND MIKE FROM JUST CASUAL CC AND SHAWN FROM ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER... :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 09:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


HES A FIGHTER .. let us know if theres anything we can do for you guys!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 12 2010, 05:27 PM~19053972
> *HES A FIGHTER .. let us know if theres anything we can do for you guys!!!
> *


Thanks brother.....


Yea...saw the mag also....mostly CO cars and bikes!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...



Hope he gets out of the Hospital soon Homie!! But at least he's got dad there to help him thru his therapy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


That's great news Ceez congrats man !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX+Nov 12 2010, 12:28 AM~19048758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you guys are the ones to break the unbeaten streak but that don't mean chit
The playoffs are what matters and the Nuggets have been the Lakers bitches year after year.....
Hope to see Denver in this year ,because I know the Lakers will be
Plus I need the entertainment
Big Ups on the win and enjoy them while you can (CA)
:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 06:58 PM~19054646
> *Glad you guys are the ones to break the unbeaten streak but that don't mean chit
> The playoffs are what matters and the Nuggets have been the Lakers bitches year after year.....Hope to see Denver in this year ,because I know the Lakers will be
> Plus I need the entertainment
> ...


 :uh: bad calls and paid off ref's dont count for nuthin in your book???  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 09:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


LET'S KEEP HIM ALWAYS IN ARE PRAYERS UNTIL HE GETS WELL... I GOT BABY'S AND IM CHOKE ... WISH HIM WELL . BLESS YOUR HOME CARNAL HOPE EVERY THING GOES WELL.. SOME LOVE FROM GOODTIMES CALIFAS.... STAY PUSHINN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 12 2010, 07:05 PM~19054693
> *:uh:  bad calls and paid off ref's dont count for nuthin in your book???    :biggrin:
> *


If they did I would have mentioned last nights calls at the prime of the game
I aint gonna justify their loss by blaming anyone.Nuggets won fair and square.
Big ups hopefully "they" make it to the playoffs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 07:38 PM~19054916
> *If they did I would have mentioned last nights calls at the prime of the game
> I aint gonna justify their loss by blaming anyone.Nuggets won fair and square.
> Big ups hopefully "they" make it to the playoffs
> *



yea i hope the lakers make it there to! for they could get beat by nuggets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2010, 07:41 PM~19054939
> *yea i hope the lakers make it there to! for they could get beat by nuggets
> *


 :roflmao: 
What up Chuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 11 2010, 01:12 AM~19040408
> *right on Ricky...congrats to you and Andrew both...
> *


X2


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 07:51 PM~19054971
> *:roflmao:
> What up Chuck
> *


 :biggrin: just waitin on dinner bRO


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 12 2010, 05:43 PM~19054537
> *Hope he gets out of the Hospital soon Homie!! But at least he's got dad there to help him thru his therapy!!!
> *


x2 hope all goes well bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 09:48 AM~19051096
> *Good morning family, I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the support my family and I received. We appreciate all the calls, the texts, the messages and the prayers. So far, it has helped. Its been a long week but the surgery was a success thus far. We have started Physical Therapy as of yesterday and we are trying to get his lungs expanded to normal capacity. Its been a battle, but with the support that we have been getting, it makes it that much easier. We are hoping to have Los back home by Sunday, his Oxygen levels are still really low and his mobility is extremely limited. But this kid is stubborn and he is fighting through everything!
> 
> Once again, thank you so much family...I appreciate every one of you
> ...


you got my love and prayers for your little one and your family ceez! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 07:38 PM~19054916
> *If they did I would have mentioned last nights calls at the prime of the game
> I aint gonna justify their loss by blaming anyone.Nuggets won fair and square.
> Big ups hopefully "they" make it to the playoffs
> *


I dont make excuses for nuggets either, they get leads all the time then loose the game for whatever dumb reasons they have. Wut Im sayin is just that in the real IMPORTANT games for the lakers, if its gettin to be a close game there will all of the sudden be some shady calls in favor of the lakers specifically for kobe.

And if he doesnt get those shady calls he starts actin like a cry baby. Him and the other guy that comes to mind is iverson, if someone as much as breathes on them they get the fouls called and if they dont they start cryin bout it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 12 2010, 08:15 PM~19055135
> *I dont make excuses for nuggets either, they get leads all the time then loose the game for whatever dumb reasons they have. Wut Im sayin is just that in the real IMPORTANT games for the lakers, if its gettin to be a close game there will all of the sudden be some shady calls in favor of the lakers specifically for kobe.
> 
> And if he doesnt get those shady calls he starts actin like a cry baby. Him and the other guy that comes to mind is iverson, if someone as much as breathes on them they get the fouls called and if they dont they start cryin bout it.
> *


It's all GOOD homie but if you been watching basketball as long as I have you notice ref's pay special attention to "superstars".....period
Some use it to their advantage....case closed....now tell me Mello aint no drama queen


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 08:27 PM~19055214
> *It's all GOOD homie but if you been watching basketball as long as I have you notice ref's pay special attention to "superstars".....period
> Some use it to their advantage....case closed....now tell me Mello aint no drama queen
> *



yea they pay attention to crybaby ass kobe


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 08:27 PM~19055214
> *It's all GOOD homie but if you been watching basketball as long as I have you notice ref's pay special attention to "superstars".....period
> Some use it to their advantage....case closed....now tell me Mello aint no drama queen
> *


Lol he is drama queen too, and you are correct every team gets good and bad calls their way, just seems like sometimes kobe gets alot of good stuff his way.

truth be told I am actually a laker fan, just after the nuggets that is :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gave props to Denver...No hard feelings at all
Hopefully they don't lose Mello


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 12 2010, 08:33 PM~19055263
> *Lol he is drama queen too, and you are correct every team gets good and bad calls their way, just seems like sometimes kobe gets alot of good stuff his way.
> 
> truth be told I am actually a laker fan, just after the nuggets that is  :biggrin:
> *




I'm sure financial upgrades are involved as well
:happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 07:52 PM~19054978
> *X2
> *


Thanks mr. Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 12 2010, 08:44 PM~19055341
> *Thanks mr. Roy
> *


You deserve it bro I can see the leader in you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 12 2010, 07:00 PM~19055032
> *you got my love and prayers for your little one and your family ceez! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 haven't been up here in a few so I didn't know but but hope everything turns out good for your son homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 12 2010, 04:45 PM~19053699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac! The 4 is looking good btw!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Nov 12 2010, 08:00 PM~19055032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homie! Much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 12 2010, 08:27 PM~19055675
> *Absolutely!
> I will always be by his side
> Thanks brother!
> ...


thanks brotha


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/leroys 765.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

pics/1011/3leroys 824.jpg[/http://www.layitlow.net/]
IMG


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/4leroys 824.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 05:14 AM~19057706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 12 2010, 06:58 PM~19054646
> *Glad you guys are the ones to break the unbeaten streak but that don't mean chit
> The playoffs are what matters and the Nuggets have been the Lakers bitches year after year.....
> Hope to see Denver in this year ,because I know the Lakers will be
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 05:14 AM~19057706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


leroy from MIDWEST RIDERS C.C homie can get down on hydraulics!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Flying into Denver for the first time ever in December for a personal trip. I need ideas on what to see and do while in town!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 13 2010, 11:25 AM~19058929
> *Flying into Denver for the first time ever in December for a personal trip. I need ideas on what to see and do while in town!
> *


hooters... lol


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 04:07 PM~19059719
> *hooters... lol
> *


LOL You're killing me!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1st off... glad to hear your boy is doin' good ceez

2nd... nuggets beat all da teams they're not suppose to beat & lose to da teams they should beat...

3rd... whutz happenin' CO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061111
> *1st off... glad to hear your boy is doin' good ceez
> 
> 2nd... nuggets beat all da teams they're not suppose to beat & lose to da teams they should beat...
> ...


Like da Broncos :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061111
> *1st off... glad to hear your boy is doin' good ceez
> 
> 2nd... nuggets beat all da teams they're not suppose to beat & lose to da teams they should beat...3rd... whutz happenin' CO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x72 :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 13 2010, 04:21 PM~19060309
> *LOL You're killing me!
> *


where all you gonna be at... just denver, or maybe the springs,etc..
theres alot of things to check out here.. the weather kinda sucks right now so not alot of rides out there, (unless your into snow plows)


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 03:07 PM~19059719
> *hooters... lol
> *


HOOTERS=GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 13 2010, 08:24 PM~19061799
> *HOOTERS=GOODTIMES
> *


lol, unless your wife shows up and yells at you in the parking lot (guess she cant take a joke?)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 13 2010, 09:24 PM~19061799
> *HOOTERS=GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 13 2010, 09:28 PM~19061407
> *where all you gonna be at... just denver, or maybe the springs,etc..
> theres alot of things to check out here.. the weather kinda sucks right now so not alot of rides out there, (unless your into snow plows)
> *


We're up for anything. We're going for a personal trip, not official business, but we're down for whateva. Hit me up and let me know.


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 13 2010, 09:45 AM~19058479
> *leroy from MIDWEST RIDERS C.C homie can get down on hydraulics!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thaxs dogg


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:47 PM~19061118
> *What up Fes :wave:
> *


whutz good roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:48 PM~19061133
> *Like da Broncos :cheesy:
> *


sorry to say but da Broncos jus losing right now...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 13 2010, 07:50 PM~19061149
> *x72  :angry:
> *


I know right!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 08:10 AM~19063913
> *whutz good roy!!!
> *


Not much homie just catching up on house chores
Place really get's into shanbles when both me and my wife are putting in 55+ hours a week each
How you been bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 08:17 AM~19063930
> *sorry to say but da Broncos jus losing right now...
> *


I am officially a Bronco's fan for the day :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19062542
> *We're up for anything. We're going for a personal trip, not official business, but we're down for whateva. Hit me up and let me know.
> *


sounds good bro... hit up colorado thread before you get here and well let you know whats crackin


----------



## scuddy420 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 09:33 AM~19064360
> *sounds good bro... hit up colorado thread before you get here and well let you know whats crackin
> *


WUS SUP MAC CAR COMING OUT GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a decent car stereo they wanna sell?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 AM~19064000
> *I am officially a Bronco's fan for the day  :happysad:
> *


I bet, I was tellin Izzy he should be for this week too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 12:48 PM~19065044
> *I bet, I was tellin Izzy he should be for this week too!!!
> *


I aint bullshiting ....Go Bronco's !!! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:47 AM~19063997
> *Not much homie just catching up on house chores
> Place really get's into shanbles when both me and my wife are putting in 55+ hours a week each
> How you been bro?
> *


im on da same boat but im working today, see if da broncos can get their heads out of their asses!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 12:52 PM~19065068
> *im on da same boat but im working today, see if da broncos can get their heads out of their asses!!!
> *


GOOD luck to the Bronco's today :thumbup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Nov 14 2010, 08:21 AM~19063939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i cant even decide if i want them to win or loose today! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 01:20 PM~19065211
> *Its a love hate relationship for me  :happysad:
> Now i cant even decide if i want them to win or loose today!  :dunno:
> *


If Broncos win Raiders will be 1st in the Division :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 12:50 PM~19065059
> *I aint bullshiting ....Go Bronco's !!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 14 2010, 03:23 PM~19065839
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Well Col. Homies it was fun we went to central city yesterday and red rock this morning...the smoke up here is A-1 i will be back soon . got a plane to catch at 4:30pm


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Go Broncos !


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 14 2010, 11:34 AM~19064960
> *WUS SUP MAC CAR COMING OUT GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHEN ITS DONE
> *


chillen dogg.. putting some all nighters on my turd but its starting to take shape... bout ready for the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 11:45 AM~19065023
> *Anybody got a decent car stereo they wanna sell?
> *


i have a nice 8track sitting on the shelf .. might have to clean the cobb webbs but its yours dogg if you want it


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like the broncos finally showed up to play football.... yaaa. and congrats raiders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 05:21 PM~19066423
> *i have a nice 8track sitting on the shelf .. might have to clean the cobb webbs but its yours dogg if you want it
> *


I just picked up this tonight












And sorry I didn't make it
After going to Costco in the rag my column locked up on me
Wont go in P R or N


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Still aint got no damn sound from my amp though :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 04:27 PM~19066458
> *I just picked up this tonight
> 
> 
> ...


nice stereo, dont worry bout making it over, im trying to recover from last night still.. met up with danny,pat,larry, robert vernon, edwin, and a bunch of others, and didnt get to bed till 5am... 

i can help with your column if you need it... you might check the linkage on the tranny but it might be inside the trans.. i gotta a guy at a trans shop that can give us a good deal if needed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 05:36 PM~19066504
> *nice stereo, dont worry bout making it over, im trying to recover from last night still.. met up with danny,pat,larry, robert vernon, edwin, and a bunch of others, and didnt get to bed till 5am...
> 
> i can help with your column if you need it... you might check the linkage one the tranny but it might be inside the trans.. i gotta a guy at a trans shop that can give us a good deal if needed
> *


I think it's just the linkage underneath
It's been loose for awhile 
Imma have to get under da bish when I get time :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Broncos doin' da damn thing but itz still fuck da raiders!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 05:47 PM~19066564
> *Broncos doin' da damn thing but itz still fuck da raiders!!!
> *


Damn I even sported Donkey gear today and drove an Orange car with Donkey plates and you gotta come out that way???
I see how it is


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Airbrushing ,
I Just moved to Denver ,im in the Lowry area can travel.
This is some of my work. I also do scroll pinstripe and gold /sliver leaf.
Some of my work below.








wall mural








my scion xb








hood








canvas
















Mural here in denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any leafing pics???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19066597
> *Any leafing pics???
> *


and pinstriping?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 14 2010, 04:51 PM~19066584
> *Airbrushing ,
> I Just moved to Denver ,im in the Lowry area can travel.
> This is some of my work. I also do scroll pinstripe and gold /sliver leaf.
> ...


good looking artwork bro...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 04:53 PM~19066597
> *Any leafing pics???
> *


x2


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 04:53 PM~19066597
> *Any leafing pics???
> *


I look for some picture's and scan them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 14 2010, 05:59 PM~19066631
> *I look for some picture's and scan them
> *


Cool because if my serote gets painted Imma need some :happysad:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 14 2010, 04:58 PM~19066617
> *good looking artwork bro...
> *


Thank you ,iv always enjoyed seeing you're work on layitlow.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 05:49 PM~19066571
> *Damn I even sported Donkey gear today and drove an Orange car with Donkey plates and you gotta come out that way???
> I see how it is
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!! you didnt sport no kind of broncos gear!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 14 2010, 06:27 PM~19066778
> *pics or it didnt happen!!! you didnt sport no kind of broncos gear!!!
> *


seriously I did ....I'm not a Hater on the Bronco's


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Bullshit you dont own a broncos shirt unless you were wearing Lyndas shirt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2010, 06:32 PM~19066803
> *Bullshit you dont own a broncos shirt unless you were wearing Lyndas shirt
> *


It was a liltight :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 05:49 PM~19066571
> *Damn I even sported Donkey gear today and drove an Orange car with Donkey plates and you gotta come out that way???
> I see how it is
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2010, 06:32 PM~19066808
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

HOLY SHIT I HIT 3000


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2010, 06:44 PM~19066910
> *HOLY SHIT I HIT 3000
> *


Congrats fawker


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

NOT ALL OF US CAN HAVE LIKE 27OOO POSTS HOW IN THE HELL CAN YOU EVEN GET THAT MANY ?


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 11 2010, 05:36 PM~19045335
> *thanks GT brotha
> *


  them patterns looking good mac ..keep doin ur thing carnal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 14 2010, 06:52 PM~19066958
> *NOT ALL OF US CAN HAVE LIKE 27OOO POSTS HOW IN THE HELL CAN YOU EVEN GET THAT MANY ?
> *


I was unemployed for awhile
All those posts coulda been dollars....then I would really be ballin :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Broncos are just handin it over to the raiders this year! no ****
Although im not sure if raiders are gonna know wut to do with themselves at the top, they might just loose the rest of the season to get back to their comfort zone! :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19067362
> *Broncos are just handin it over to the raiders this year! no ****
> Although im not sure if raiders are gonna know wut to do with themselves at the top, they might just loose the rest of the season to get back to their comfort zone!  :dunno:
> *


C'mon Anson I know you're happy the Donkeys kicked ass today as I know I am
But you Member that ass whipping 3 weeks ago right????



You member :cheesy:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> I just picked up this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > I just picked up this tonight
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19061111
> *1st off... glad to hear your boy is doin' good ceez
> 
> 
> *



Thanks papo...I appreciate it!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds like you might have some bad RCAs or a bad amp :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:58 PM~19067492
> *:biggrin:
> Only on the weekends
> But wit no bass
> *


Stop your crying.............. just get a hold of me. :uh: 

You know my number and where i live at. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 14 2010, 08:00 PM~19067526
> *Stop your crying.............. just get a hold of me.  :uh:
> 
> You know my number and where i live at. :0
> *



I aint blaming it on you fucker


just crazy how I can't get my shit going



....or maybe it is your fault.......................DRIVEBY (Smokeys voice) :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Nov 14 2010, 08:00 PM~19067513
> *Sounds like you might have some bad RCAs or a bad amp :dunno:
> *


just bought the amp was working ok 
and I tried the RCA route

I think it has something to do with the Pueblo show
I threw some chairs in the trunk ....then it went out later that night :dunno:
I checked and made sure all wires were hooked up and even changed all fuses


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:03 PM~19067546
> *I aint blaming it on you fucker
> just crazy how I can't get my shit going
> ....or maybe it is your fault.......................DRIVEBY (Smokeys voice) :biggrin:
> *


I never said you blamed me. :cheesy: 

It is just strange how that amp just stoped working.  

I would like to know what is going on also.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 07:55 PM~19067452
> *C'mon Anson I know you're happy the Donkeys kicked ass today as I know I am
> But you Member that ass whipping 3 weeks ago right????
> You member :cheesy:
> *


Yea Yea Yea! Im just jealous i guess, they got everythin goin for em :uh: 


















Well almost....... :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:05 PM~19067573
> *just bought the amp was working ok
> and I tried the RCA route
> 
> ...


Did you check the power and the remote turn on lead with a muti meter? To see if you have at least 12 volts at each one. I know that the ground should be good, I put that fucker to the frame.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:08 PM~19067598
> *Yea Yea Yea! Im just jealous i guess, they got everythin goin for em  :uh:
> Well almost.......  :happysad:
> 
> ...


Already been down that route homie got tons of pics to diss the Broncos but not worth the TIME


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:09 PM~19067622
> *Already been down that route homie got tons of pics to diss the Broncos but not worth the TIME
> *


they doin it for themselves, i know! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 14 2010, 08:09 PM~19067614
> *Did you check the power and the remote turn on lead with a muti meter? To see if you have at least 12 volts at each one. I know that the ground should be good, I put that fucker to the frame.
> *


The light is on but from my interweb senses I learned the power light on the amp comes from the remote wire???
Remote seems to be ok


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:12 PM~19067652
> *The light is on but from my interweb senses I learned the power light on the amp comes from the remote wire???
> Remote seems to be ok
> *


Clean the dust off the muti meter, sucka! and do tha damn thing. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:12 PM~19067650
> *they doin it for themselves, i know!  :biggrin:
> *


They looked GOOD today

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 14 2010, 08:14 PM~19067668
> *Clean the dust off the muti meter, sucka! and do tha damn thing. :biggrin:
> *


I will tomorrow  
I thought it was the deck until tonight so I'll chase it back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Art Laboe getting down tonight :yes:


http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/?station...&channel_title=


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:15 PM~19067674
> *They looked GOOD today
> 
> :yes:
> *


Orton can play some football!! :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado ... whats good!!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: JAMMIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:26 PM~19067779
> *Art Laboe getting down tonight :yes:
> http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/?station...&channel_title=
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by griego_@Nov 14 2010, 02:15 AM~19063630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats good midwest... good to see you on here!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 08:49 PM~19068033
> *whats up colorado ... whats good!!!!
> *


:wave:
Great to see you on here big dog ....once again
Would be nice to see more Denver on here since we use this as a meaning of getting the word out and Uniting down here in the South
If the North was on, we would all get to know eachother and possibly our functions would be twice as productive and promote Unity within Colorado.

Sorry didn't mean to preach but it's about that time to cross County lines
(All of Us)


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 07:56 PM~19068103
> *:wave:
> Great to see you on here big dog ....once again
> Would be nice to see more Denver on here since we use this as a meaning of getting the word out and Uniting down here in the South
> ...


im with you brother... i plan on going to more events in the springs so get ready to see me and my shadow... lol 

we need to get more across the lines to bring this full circle!!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:56 PM~19068103
> *:wave:
> Great to see you on here big dog ....once again
> Would be nice to see more Denver on here since we use this as a meaning of getting the word out and Uniting down here in the South
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 14 2010, 07:58 PM~19068143
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats good jim im chris from memories cc


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, raiderhater719, Anson72, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM


whats up my brothas!!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19068156
> *whats good jim im chris from memories cc
> *


JUS HAVING A GOODTIME ON THE LOW LISNING TO SOME ART L, HOW BOUT U CHRIS


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 14 2010, 08:06 PM~19068231
> *JUS HAVING A GOODTIME ON THE LOW  LISNING TO SOME ART L, HOW BOUT U CHRIS
> *


i clicked the link to and have it bump on my side too.. good looking for the link roy!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 08:58 PM~19068137
> *im with you brother... i plan on going to more events in the springs so get ready to see me and my shadow... lol
> 
> we need to get more across the lines to bring this full circle!!!!
> *


Yeah exactly....And it is no way is it a certain city's fault.
Let's just do this damn thing and produce a possitive influence.
Springs need to step up and cross those lines to show ....we do actually have a Lifestyle here
Good Times is gonna make a few trips this year as I'm sure a few of the riders down here will.
We are past due on Unity within the State.....let's just do it :yes:
You have done wonders for the organization of the Denver area Chris
Big Ups dog and whatever needs to be done down this way let me know.
We all can make this dream a reality.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:00 PM~19068171
> *MEMORIESCC, raiderhater719, Anson72, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM
> whats up my brothas!!!!
> *


Wut up chris my name is ricky I am the vp from RUTHLESS and I had some questions about RUTHLESS becoming part of the CLA so pm me when u get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 08:07 PM~19068243
> *Yeah exactly....And it is no way is it  a certain city's fault.
> Let's just do this damn thing and produce a possitive influence.
> Springs need to step up and cross those lines to show ....we do actually  have a Lifestyle here
> ...


most deff.. we are past due.. we had a good time last time for the season kick off.. had a good time in p town for the show.. we need to get down there more often i want to get a bbq going for the supershow this next year and get more kick back going,.. if you guys are getting together im down to roll..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 14 2010, 08:10 PM~19068270
> *Wut up chris my name is ricky I am the vp from RUTHLESS and I had some questions about RUTHLESS becoming part of the CLA so pm me when u get a chance  :biggrin:
> *


will do...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:00 PM~19068171
> *MEMORIESCC, raiderhater719, Anson72, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM
> whats up my brothas!!!!
> *


chillin, literally! hno: :uh: :biggrin: 

Wuts good with you homie!?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:25 PM~19068375
> *chillin, literally!  hno:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Wuts good with you homie!?
> *


getting ready for the turkey drive.. trying to stay warm.. 
hows utah treating you ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its good, just tryin to make some moneyz to pay bills and so i can get back to denver and get the ltd together and painted.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:36 PM~19068462
> *Its good, just tryin to make some moneyz to pay bills and so i can get back to denver and get the ltd together and painted.
> *


i hear that .. that paper game is rough all over... if you need anything hit me up..


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:39 PM~19068482
> *i hear that .. that paper game is rough all over... if you need anything hit me up..
> *


gracias primo, will do. Actually i may need some legal advice, i will hit you up


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:43 PM~19068530
> *gracias primo, will do. Actually i may need some legal advice, i will hit you up
> *


cool :wow: legal advice ill help where i can if not will point you in a good source for help


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:45 PM~19068561
> *cool  :wow: legal advice ill help where i can if not will point you in a good source for help
> *


it pertains to a car that should be in my possesion but is not currently :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 PM~19068604
> *it pertains to a car that should be in my possesion but is not currently  :happysad:
> *


lol just up my alley haha let me know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2011 gonna be strong
I see the Love from Trinidad(no joto) to Greeley


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 14 2010, 09:48 PM~19068604
> *it pertains to a car that should be in my possesion but is not currently  :happysad:
> *


Hope it aint Vyne Tyme aka Grape Vyne



If so let me know if I can help dog


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:06 PM~19068814
> *2011 gonna be strong
> I see the Love from Trinidad(no joto) to Greeley
> *


hell yeah... this summer was off the chain .. i cant wait to see what the next summer brings!!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 14 2010, 09:18 PM~19068968
> *what up guys!!!!!!!!!
> *


long time no see ohn whats good lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 14 2010, 10:18 PM~19068968
> *what up guys!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up John :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19068858
> *hell yeah... this summer was off the chain .. i cant wait to see what the next summer brings!!!!!
> *


X63


I am proud to say I made shows in Denver,Pueblo,La Junta,and Springs.
Next year Imma be crossing State lines


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:28 PM~19069087
> *X63
> I am proud to say I made shows in Denver,Pueblo,La Junta,and Springs.
> Next year Imma be crossing State lines
> *


i went to greeley, springs, p town.. i wanna goto new mexico this next summer.. i wanna goto az too...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 10:31 PM~19069104
> *i went to greeley, springs, p town.. i wanna goto new mexico this next summer.. i wanna goto az too...
> *


NM is the shit
GT Colorado made NM Mandatory as well as KS
Whole different world down in the 505
Big Ups to them


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:38 PM~19069172
> *NM is the shit
> GT Colorado made NM Mandatory as well as KS
> Whole different world down in the 505
> ...


nice!!!! i think we are for sure going to new mexico.. ks would be cool too.. we dont want to show there just go and check it out..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 10:44 PM~19069228
> *nice!!!! i think we are for sure going to new mexico.. ks would be cool too.. we dont want to show there just go and check it out..
> *


Hit us up on Major events homie
I know D-town has a show every weekend day
Just point us out to the main shows besides Denver LRm homie
We can at least commit to a few


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 09:47 PM~19069265
> *Hit us up on Major events homie
> I know D-town has a show every weekend day
> Just point us out to the main shows besides Denver LRm homie
> ...


soon as we get to the table for the next show season i will get it on the calendar ..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

the batt on the laptop is going quick.. talk to you vatos on the next round.. have a good week.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 10:51 PM~19069296
> *the batt on the laptop is going quick.. talk to you vatos on the next round.. have a good week.
> *


Take it easy Chris
Nice talking to you homie


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:09 PM~19068858
> *hell yeah... this summer was off the chain .. i cant wait to see what the next summer brings!!!!!
> *


CityWide plans to make it to more CLA meetings...Maybe carpool up with Goodtimes, Ruthless, TBA...(j/k Fessor)  or any other clubs that roll up


What up Chris?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

sneak peak on my chiit


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 14 2010, 05:26 PM~19066771
> *Thank you ,iv always enjoyed seeing you're  work on layitlow.
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 14 2010, 06:05 PM~19067046
> * them patterns looking good mac ..keep doin ur thing carnal
> *


thanks gt brotha..... GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

f


> > I just picked up this tonight
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 12 2010, 07:46 AM~19049996
> *whats up chris
> *



Nada homie...what up with you?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just chillin what about you roy.hey chris the meeting caped off a good weekend!lets make this turkey drive better then last year!!! 104 turkeys last year lets shoot for over 200!!!!!!!!!everybody is invited to join us!!!!!!!! be apart of Colorado lowrider history!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 06:30 PM~19066791
> *seriously I did ....I'm not a Hater on the Bronco's
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 14 2010, 06:30 PM~19066791
> *seriously I did ....I'm not a Hater on the Bronco's
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 01:02 AM~19070262
> *sneak peak on my chiit
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE GOODTIMER.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 14 2010, 11:58 PM~19069849
> *CityWide plans to make it to more CLA meetings...Maybe carpool up with Goodtimes, Ruthless, TBA...(j/k Fessor)  or any other clubs that roll up
> What up Chris?
> *


lol... seen there was a meeting yesterday on my way to the broncos game but i was working...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 12:07 AM~19070297
> *thanks gt brotha..... GOODTIMES taking over and im here to push the other clubs outta the way
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 15 2010, 07:31 AM~19071002
> *:wow:
> *


x2 I dont know about all dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Nov 15 2010, 02:21 AM~19070673
> *REALLY NICE GOODTIMER.
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 14 2010, 10:58 PM~19069849
> *CityWide plans to make it to more CLA meetings...Maybe carpool up with Goodtimes, Ruthless, TBA...(j/k Fessor)  or any other clubs that roll up
> What up Chris?
> *


whats good chris.. and maybe we can hold a some meetings down there also?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Nov 15 2010, 12:44 AM~19070458
> *just chillin what about you roy.hey chris the meeting caped off a good weekend!lets make this turkey drive better then last year!!! 104 turkeys last year lets shoot for over 200!!!!!!!!!everybody is invited to join us!!!!!!!! be apart of Colorado lowrider history!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *












all is welcome... we did over a 100 turkeys last yr.. time to feed the hoods we live in..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 12:02 AM~19070262
> *sneak peak on my chiit
> 
> 
> ...



ahh shit ... looks good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 07:26 AM~19071163
> *whats good chris.. and maybe we can hold a some meetings down there also?
> *


we are all in for that...all you got to do is let me know the times and days and we will get the place


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 15 2010, 01:02 AM~19070262
> *sneak peak on my chiit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC+Nov 14 2010, 09:54 PM~19068701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its a different car, Grape Vyne is safe in my garage!  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>From now until December 15, Roll'n is slashing prices in half for Volumes 12-19!</span>*
So from the regular price of $20, the *SALE PRICE is $10*! If you buy 5 or more DVDs you will get the Greatest Moments DVD FREE! So all you supporters out there check your collections cause you can get the DVDs that you are missing and get caught up. Call Roll'n or PM him on here! 480-307-5599


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 15 2010, 1 0:09 AM~19071606
> *we are all in for that...all you got to do is let me know the times and days and we will get the place
> *


X RUTHLESS :0


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks to the CLA and 5150 for this plaque.. means alot to tom and myself.. glad to be part of this family... CLA family doing big things this year and more to follow....
thanks again family!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Nov 15 2010, 09:09 AM~19071606
> *we are all in for that...all you got to do is let me know the times and days and we will get the place
> *


we can start out by having lunch with a group over the winter get to know people in the city and then start bringing it to the table.. i cant wait to bring this full circle.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 10:53 AM~19072301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 AM~19072301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2....thank you Chris for all the hard work you have put in!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are a few old picture from the past.
my cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.








































































[/quote]


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 15 2010, 01:26 PM~19073085
> *x2....thank you Chris for all the hard work you have put in!
> *


x72


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 AM~19072301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 11:54 AM~19072311
> *we can start out by having lunch with a group over the winter get to know people in the city and then start bringing it to the table.. i cant wait to bring this full circle..  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't no time better than now :biggrin: we could never start putting out ideas for next year too early let RUTHLESS know what we can do we will help in any way. Also RUTHLESS is having our annual thanksgiving supper this weekend if anybody wants to be part of it or don't have anywhere to celebrate thanksgiving let us know we will be more than happy to have u guys


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> Here are a few old picture from the past.
> my cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thanks


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks
[/quote]


 Nice work


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT IT DO ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 AM~19072301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats Chris
You definately deserve this one doggie
You made an impact statewide in the Lowriding community
Big ups bro * :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 15 2010, 08:48 PM~19076925
> *WHAT IT DO ROY
> *


Not mucho doggie just relaxin
Watching the game
Bad ass passing going on
What you up to ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD GOOD TIMERS AND COLORADO HOPE EVERYONE GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:51 PM~19076977
> *WHATS GOOD GOOD TIMERS AND COLORADO HOPE EVERYONE GOOD
> *


What up Chuch dog


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19076952
> *Not mucho doggie just relaxin
> Watching the game
> Bad ass passing going on
> ...


SAME HERE WATCHING BASKETBALL GAME :biggrin: CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN I NEED HELP CHANGING MY PIC :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:51 PM~19076977
> *WHATS GOOD GOOD TIMERS AND COLORADO HOPE EVERYONE GOOD
> *


COLD hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 15 2010, 07:48 PM~19076928
> *Congrats Chris
> You definately deserve this one doggie
> You made an impact statewide in the Lowriding community
> ...


right on brother.. just doing what i can to help out..


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 15 2010, 02:16 PM~19073942
> *Ain't no time better than now  :biggrin:  we could never start putting out ideas for next year too early let RUTHLESS know what we can do we will help in any way. Also RUTHLESS is having our annual thanksgiving supper this weekend if anybody wants to be part of it or don't have anywhere to celebrate thanksgiving let us know we will be more than happy to have u guys
> *


thats whats up.. maybe after the hoilday we can get together get some thoughts out on the table... :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM


whats up GOODTIMERS .. :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 09:14 PM~19077287
> *MEMORIESCC, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM
> whats up GOODTIMERS ..  :wave:
> *


:wave:
what up big dog


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I've created a monster :cheesy:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

HAHA post em up... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 09:31 PM~19077492
> *HAHA post em up... :biggrin:
> *


WAS SUP BIG DOG


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 15 2010, 09:21 PM~19077366
> *I've created a monster :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 15 2010, 09:08 PM~19078043
> *WAS SUP BIG DOG
> *


SUP HOMIE... JUST GETTING READY FOR ROUND 2 WITH WORK :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 15 2010, 09:13 PM~19077274
> *thats whats up.. maybe after the hoilday we can get together get some thoughts out on the table...  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?

also the vato that posted up the roof of his car but I don't know how to spell his screen name (SORRY I'M DRUNK) it looks good homie.  

but I came up here to show yous my new dogs born today





























macgyver is the one I'm talking about. looks good homie can't wait to see it at a show


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP COLORADO AND MY FELLOW GOODTIMERS :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:21 PM~19077366
> *I've created a monster :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2010, 07:22 AM~19080861
> *Whut it dew!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning Goodtimes and other C Springs car clubs. Have a great week.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 11 2010, 01:48 PM~19043763
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *



TTT


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Nov 16 2010, 09:10 AM~19081356
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Nov 16 2010, 08:39 AM~19080918
> *:0
> *


whutz goin' on buma?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 16 2010, 01:23 AM~19080227
> *whats up CO?
> 
> also the vato that posted up the roof of his car but I don't know how to spell his screen name (SORRY I'M DRUNK) it looks good homie.
> ...


I'd still like to have a pup chris. When we move back ill hit you up on one


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Nov 16 2010, 10:10 AM~19081356
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO the pages are going by slow!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

1 Members: JM6386
WHATS UP JOE?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 16 2010, 10:26 PM~19088729
> *1 Members: JM6386
> WHATS UP JOE?
> *


Just Chillin workin on my rides. And you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wake up colorado :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP COLORADO!!!!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Lotta Colorado rides in the January issue of LRM!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 17 2010, 08:56 AM~19090747
> *Lotta Colorado rides in the January issue of LRM!
> *


x2 congrats


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 16 2010, 05:16 PM~19085219
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat it do jimmy  rides looken good bro.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup fes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Nov 17 2010, 09:57 AM~19091126
> *sup fes.
> *


whutz crackin eric!?!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good day my layitlow brothers :wave: hope everybody has a great day :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *raiderhater719, fesboogie*
What up!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2010, 10:33 AM~19091357
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie
> What up!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good homie!!! congrats on da RUTHLESS situation!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2010, 10:33 AM~19091357
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie
> What up!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut up izzy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 17 2010, 11:06 AM~19091658
> *whutz good homie!!! congrats on da RUTHLESS situation!!!
> *


Thanks fes how r things going wit u


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 17 2010, 08:52 AM~19090715
> *WHATS UP COLORADO!!!!!!
> *


Hey Chris the CLA website is pretty tight! If you guys havent been to the CLA website its a must check it out!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 17 2010, 11:53 AM~19092014
> *Thanks fes how r things going wit u
> *


jus workin' bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2010, 10:33 AM~19091357
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie
> What up!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good izzy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 17 2010, 10:33 AM~19091357
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie
> What up!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good izzy!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 17 2010, 10:54 AM~19092025
> *Hey Chris the CLA website is pretty tight! If you guys havent been to the CLA website its a must check it out!
> *


thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

These are off my 88 LS. $40 for the trim plus shipping and $100 for the grill plus shipping, or if you have stuff i need for my LS I will consider trades. PM me for quicker response. 

The trim looks great, just needs cleaned up, no dents or dings








On a scale of 1-10 i give the grill bout a 6-7


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 16 2010, 05:16 PM~19085219
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up big J. Let me know of you need so help getting that hood off homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 17 2010, 11:54 AM~19092025
> *Hey Chris the CLA website is pretty tight! If you guys havent been to the CLA website its a must check it out!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 17 2010, 02:19 PM~19093113
> *These are off my 88 LS. $40 for the trim plus shipping and $100 for the grill plus shipping, or if you have stuff i need for my LS I will consider trades. PM me for quicker response.
> 
> The trim looks great, just needs cleaned up, no dents or dings
> ...


 :0 

I need to buy an LS now :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 17 2010, 05:14 PM~19094429
> *:0
> 
> I need to buy an LS now  :biggrin:
> *


It could be yours for the low low price of a running/driving 66 impala! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 17 2010, 05:27 PM~19095037
> *It could be yours for the low low price of a running/driving 66 impala!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Or a 2 pump Monte haha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Nov 17 2010, 06:27 PM~19095037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONT TEMPT :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Expect big things from RUTHLESS this year!! :x: :h5:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> [/quote


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm selling my 61 impala. The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed power glide. Runs and drives good. No leaks at all. It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage. *IT ALSO HAS 1 PIECE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS.* Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft. It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics.. I'm asking $18,500K. If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Ken a call at 505-903-3377
THE CAR IS LOCATED IN ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Nov 17 2010, 11:13 PM~19098065
> *I'm selling my 61 impala.  The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed power glide. Runs and drives good.  No leaks at all.  It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage.  IT ALSO HAS 1 PIECE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS.  Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft.  It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics..  I'm asking $18,500K.  If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Ken a call at 505-903-3377
> THE CAR IS LOCATED IN ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Nov 17 2010, 10:13 PM~19098065
> *I'm selling my 61 impala.  The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed power glide. Runs and drives good.  No leaks at all.  It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage.  IT ALSO HAS 1 PIECE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS.  Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft.  It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics..  I'm asking $18,500K.  If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Ken a call at 505-903-3377
> THE CAR IS LOCATED IN ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: whats good colorado


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Nov 17 2010, 10:13 PM~19098065
> *I'm selling my 61 impala.  The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed power glide. Runs and drives good.  No leaks at all.  It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage.  IT ALSO HAS 1 PIECE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS.  Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft.  It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics..  I'm asking $18,500K.  If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Ken a call at 505-903-3377
> THE CAR IS LOCATED IN ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO
> 
> ...


thats 1 clean ass 6 fo
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

DAMN COLORADO HAVES A LOT OF TOPICS NOW!!!!!!!!!! :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569710

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569863

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=517609&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569864

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569865


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19101413
> *DAMN COLORADO HAVES A LOT OF TOPICS NOW!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569710
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19101413
> *DAMN COLORADO HAVES A LOT OF TOPICS NOW!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569710
> ...


1 more.......  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569862


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 Members: Anson72, cl1965ss
:wave: Wut up!?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19104644
> *2 Members: Anson72, cl1965ss
> :wave:  Wut up!?
> *


:wave: whats up loco


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 18 2010, 09:16 PM~19105864
> *:wave:  whats up loco
> *


Chillin, i forgot to call you again :banghead: I will hit you up tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

WHATS UP PAUL HOW IS IT DOWN THERE.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP COLO*R*AD*O*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2010, 02:59 PM~19102844
> *1 more.......
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569862
> *



THE MODS SHOULD JUST CREATE ONE TOPIC LIKE THEY DID WITH THE NEW MEXICO TOPIC LAST YEAR


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19106840
> *WHATS UP COLORADO
> *


Buddy!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Nov 18 2010, 11:36 PM~19107443
> *Buddy!!!
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND???????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *fesboogie*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 19 2010, 08:59 AM~19109720
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


whats good fes!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg+Nov 19 2010, 10:05 AM~19109758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whutz Good Izzy and Chris!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 18 2010, 11:00 PM~19107020
> *THE MODS SHOULD JUST CREATE ONE TOPIC LIKE THEY DID WITH THE NEW MEXICO TOPIC LAST YEAR
> *


x A Millie :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 19 2010, 09:13 AM~19109418
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


I wont be able to make it I have my Wifes Work Christmas party but if there is a paypal account set up let me know Chuck


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TO THE LAYITLOW RIDERS..LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR YOUR LOW LOW . WE HAVE THE BEST DEALS IN THE U.S...JUST LOOKS FOR US IN THE HYDRUALICS SECTION.. UNDER " FITTINGS, CHECKVALVES,SLOWDOWNS, ETC." under STRICTLY 1


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 19 2010, 05:51 PM~19113066
> *I wont be able to make it I have my Wifes Work Christmas party but if there is a paypal account set up let me know Chuck
> *



are any of the goodtimers gonna make it ROy???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 19 2010, 06:32 PM~19113358
> *are any of the goodtimers gonna make it ROy???
> *


shoot me atext with all the 411 and i will forward it homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>*WITH JUST AS MANY,JUST AS NICE IN THE WORKS !*
*IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU DO*


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

good pics roy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

good look goodtimers... 

whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 09:12 AM~19116711
> *<span style='color:blue'>WITH JUST AS MANY,JUST AS NICE IN THE WORKS !
> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU DO
> *


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

not a whole lot bRO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 09:12 AM~19116711
> *<span style='color:blue'>WITH JUST AS MANY,JUST AS NICE IN THE WORKS !
> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU DO
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: they know GOODTIMES NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Fes all we missing is your guys' rides :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 20 2010, 07:16 PM~19120321
> *:wow:  :biggrin: they know GOODTIMES NOW :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

ssuuuup johnnie


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 08:12 AM~19116711
> *<span style='color:blue'>WITH JUST AS MANY,JUST AS NICE IN THE WORKS !
> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU DO
> *




aye wait for me!!! :happysad: 



very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got the Wifey a lil toy today
:happysad:














Then we hit Dragonman's for a lil learning session
















She did very well for her first time out with a handgun.....9MM at that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

oh shit now lynda is packing and it looks like she can shoot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 19 2010, 09:13 AM~19109418
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


wish I could make it but my daughter is in a play that night..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 21 2010, 01:16 AM~19122481
> *oh shit now lynda is packing and it looks like she can shoot
> *


Yeah somebody stole Bronco jersey in our lil burglary ordeal so she said she wanted to be ready now
What up Ivan.....you need to stop by on your way down to P-town homie....you know you still Family


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 09:34 PM~19120874
> *Thanks Fes all we missing is your guys' rides :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 08:12 AM~19116711
> *<span style='color:blue'>WITH JUST AS MANY,JUST AS NICE IN THE WORKS !
> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU DO
> *


GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 01:28 AM~19122518
> *Yeah somebody stole Bronco jersey in our lil burglary ordeal so she said she wanted to be ready now
> What up Ivan.....you need to stop by on your way down to P-town homie....you know you still Family
> *


DEFINITELY MUST HAVE BEEN SOME DUMB ASS BURGLARS THEN IF THEY TOOK A BRONCOS JERSEY. GOOD THING IT WASNT CHRISTMAS TIME THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN TRYING ON ALL YOUR PRESENTS .


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS UP COLORADO!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 20 2010, 11:30 PM~19122194
> *Got the Wifey a lil toy today
> :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO TIME FOR SOME FOOTBALL


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2010, 10:34 AM~19124020
> *WUS SUP COLORADO TIME FOR SOME FOOTBALL
> *


 :h5: suup dogg


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 10:37 AM~19124037
> *:h5: suup dogg
> *


WUS SUP MAC HERE CHILLIN BOUT TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL YOUR PATTERNS CAME OUT FIRME


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2010, 10:42 AM~19124077
> *WUS SUP MAC HERE CHILLIN BOUT TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL YOUR PATTERNS CAME OUT FIRME
> *


thanks bro.. so you think your raiders are gonna pull it off today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+Nov 21 2010, 11:42 AM~19124077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a Green Gay Peckers fan :barf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 10:57 AM~19124175
> *Hopefully the Raiders can give Pissburg a Good game
> He's a Green Gay Peckers fan :barf:
> *


oops... thought all you guys were blk n silver! my bag..... what time is the raider game roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 11:59 AM~19124188
> *oops... thought all you guys were blk n silver! my bag..... what time is the raider game roy
> *


Right now


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

ok cool, guess i gotta go light the candels, cut the head off a chicken, and do a voodoo dance and put a curse on em.. maybe if they loose 2 games broncos will have a chance...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 12:05 PM~19124232
> *ok cool, guess i gotta go light the candels, cut the head off a chicken, and do a voodoo dance and put a curse on em..  maybe if they loose 2 games broncos will have a chance...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

lol, jus messin holmes 

but it looks like its working


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 12:57 PM~19124560
> *lol, jus messin holmes
> 
> but it looks like its working
> *


bastard
:angry: :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 12:21 PM~19124694
> *bastard
> :angry:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 12:21 PM~19124694
> *bastard
> :angry:  :happysad:
> *


look at the bright side, atleast you didnt goto the bar with bigjim and waste all your money, then have to leave with all the pissed off raider fans...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 01:33 PM~19124766
> *look at the bright side, atleast you didnt goto the bar with bigjim and waste all your money, then have to leave with all the pissed off raider fans...
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 01:00 PM~19124915
> *:uh:  :happysad:
> *


jus messin with ya homey


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 01:33 PM~19124766
> *look at the bright side, atleast you didnt goto the bar with bigjim and waste all your money, then have to leave with all the pissed off raider fans...
> *


 :rant: :guns:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 01:49 PM~19125228
> *:rant:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 12:05 PM~19124232
> *ok cool, guess i gotta go light the candels, cut the head off a chicken, and do a voodoo dance and put a curse on em..  maybe if they loose 2 games broncos will have a chance...lol
> *


 :wow: You weren't jokin! :0 Guess i gotta stay on your good side!! no **** hno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 21 2010, 05:20 PM~19126194
> *:wow:  You weren't jokin!  :0  Guess i gotta stay on your good side!! no **** hno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey anson if you need guts for the Monte hit me up homie
Got everything from ccarpet to headliner ....alll blue with buckets and T shifter...$300 excellent condition


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 21 2010, 08:02 AM~19123227
> *GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 05:47 PM~19126427
> *Hey anson if you need guts for the Monte hit me up homie
> Got everything from ccarpet to headliner ....alll blue with buckets and T shifter...$300  excellent condition
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Pics or it didtnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 21 2010, 06:19 PM~19126729
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  Pics or it didtnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


The pics are coming in a few days....offing it for a Brother that is doing a Luxamino........If you are interested put dibs on it.....I hear it's lean as hell though and $300...plasticc and everything you need from the inside is a steal  ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:27 PM~19126779
> *The pics are coming in a few days....offing it for a Brother that is doing a Luxamino........If you are interested put dibs on it.....I hear it's lean as hell though and $300...plasticc and everything you need from the inside is a steal  ...
> *


*And if Anson don't want it you Monte guys give me a PM or call*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Coming out of an 88 LS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 10:57 AM~19124175
> *Hopefully the Raiders can give Pissburg a Good game
> He's a Green Gay Peckers fan :barf:
> *


That's rite GREENBAY #1


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:28 PM~19126794
> *And if Anson don't want it you Monte guys give me a PM or call
> *


i need the headliner roy hit me up


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 21 2010, 04:20 PM~19126194
> *:wow:  You weren't jokin!  :0  Guess i gotta stay on your good side!! no **** hno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yama yama yaamaa


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Nov 21 2010, 05:12 PM~19126659
> *x2
> *


theres allways room for more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Nov 21 2010, 07:49 PM~19127406
> *i need the headliner roy hit me up
> *


i WILL DOG IF IT GOES THROUGH


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGJIM, macgyver, RAG3ROY
sup GTs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 08:12 PM~19127571
> *BIGJIM, macgyver, RAG3ROY
> sup GTs
> *


Nada Full Timer how you doing?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 08:14 PM~19127586
> *Nada Full Timer how you doing?
> *


pissed off cuz i only get to work 3 days this week


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 08:17 PM~19127616
> *pissed off cuz i only get to work 3 days this week
> *


i guess more time to work on the LOLO


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 07:12 PM~19127571
> *BIGJIM, macgyver, RAG3ROY
> sup GTs
> *


suup jim and roy... sorry bout your raiders today, guess they cant win em all,huh? looks like a short week this week so we can get some chit done on our rides huh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

back to the garage for some more taping.... patterns are looking crazy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 21 2010, 08:22 PM~19127668
> *suup jim and roy... sorry bout your raiders today, guess they cant win em all,huh?  looks like a short week this week so we can get some chit done on our rides huh?
> *


YES SIR , HOW YOUR RIDE LOOKING BRO.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

sup WRINKLES how that GT life going


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 08:46 PM~19128428
> *sup WRINKLES how that GT life going
> *


Going frime can't wait to tear the car down


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 21 2010, 09:49 PM~19128465
> *Going frime can't wait to tear the car down
> *


when u going to start,and what u doing with it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGJIM, RAG3ROY, WRINKLES
GOODTIMERS


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127724
> *YES SIR , HOW YOUR RIDE LOOKING BRO.
> *


looking loco.. il post some pics asap


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:27 PM~19126779
> *The pics are coming in a few days....offing it for a Brother that is doing a Luxamino........If you are interested put dibs on it.....I hear it's lean as hell though and $300...plasticc and everything you need from the inside is a steal  ...
> *


Sounds good, but im broke as a joke for the next couple weeks. Is there other parts available off the monte though? I need a couple other things.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Nov 22 2010, 08:39 AM~19131505
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


good morning... goodtimer... whats up colorado!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!!!!!
<span style=\'color:green\'>STEEL CITY AUTOBODY
2309 LAKE AVE.
PUEBLO CO 81008
719-564-1577</span>


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 AM~19131812
> *NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!!!!!
> <span style=\'color:green\'>STEEL CITY AUTOBODY
> 2309 LAKE AVE.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt c/s/c


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Nov 22 2010, 05:59 PM~19135854
> *:biggrin:
> *


suup chapo.. hows your rides coming along


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

i've said it before and I will say it again, I hate orton!!!


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 22 2010, 07:55 PM~19137025
> *i've said it before and I will say it again, I hate orton!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT for colorado!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 22 2010, 07:55 PM~19137025
> *i've said it before and I will say it again, I hate orton!!!
> *


and McDaniels :banghead: :rant: :machinegun:


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Was up colorado just out visiting fam in castle rock from the fresno cali. Was good beside it being hell of fuckin cold out here. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allout_@Nov 22 2010, 10:20 PM~19138792
> *Was up colorado just out visiting fam in castle rock from the fresno cali. Was good beside it being hell of fuckin cold out here. :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the Colorado page


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 22 2010, 10:20 PM~19138787
> *and McDaniels :banghead:  :rant:  :machinegun:
> *


x3


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allout_@Nov 22 2010, 11:20 PM~19138792
> *Was up colorado just out visiting fam in castle rock from the fresno cali. Was good beside it being hell of fuckin cold out here. :biggrin:
> *



Nice...I have family out in Castle Rock too....dont think you will see too many lolows in that town. But enjoy your stay and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:28 AM~19139543
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna look sick when its all said and done


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 23 2010, 07:50 AM~19141254
> *Gonna look sick when its all said and done
> *


might be sold.. getting a few offers from l.a. but thanks ceez


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 12:28 AM~19139543
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 23 2010, 08:51 AM~19141263
> *might be sold.. getting a few offers from l.a.  but thanks ceez
> *



:thumbsup: Good luck brother!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Nov 22 2010, 11:20 PM~19138787
> *and McDaniels :banghead:  :rant:  :machinegun:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 11:28 PM~19139543
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


Its looking really good homeboy.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2010, 08:49 AM~19141247
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


What is the dress attire some of us from RUTHLESS are coming


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup fes


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Nov 23 2010, 10:39 AM~19142435
> *Its looking really good homeboy.
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

hers the 64 getting worked on


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 22 2010, 07:28 PM~19139543
> *getting some tape layed down on the 64.. bet ive gone thru 15 rolls of fine line and now ran out and need another 15... damn car is breaking me
> 
> 
> ...


its looking sweet


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2010, 02:37 PM~19146329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color are u going with or u havent decided


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 23 2010, 12:28 AM~19139543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 23 2010, 07:45 PM~19146404
> *what color are u going with or u havent decided
> *


not sure yet changing my mind on it


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2010, 03:07 PM~19146606
> *not sure yet changing my mind on it
> *


cool


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2010, 08:07 PM~19146606
> *not sure yet changing my mind on it
> *


 :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I WANT MY CAR TO STAND OUT. I DONT JUST WANT IT LOOKED AT ONCE AND THEN PEOPLE PASS IT UP


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 23 2010, 06:44 PM~19146385
> *its looking sweet
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2010, 07:06 PM~19146589
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks roy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2010, 06:37 PM~19146329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.. lemme know if you need any parts and il check my stash


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin: http://www.steeltattoos.net/


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 24 2010, 08:15 AM~19151109
> *:biggrin: http://www.steeltattoos.net/
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning co


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO !!!! HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Nov 24 2010, 10:20 AM~19151760
> *:wave:  HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO !!!! HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND
> *


X100.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 24 2010, 08:15 AM~19151109
> *:biggrin: http://www.steeltattoos.net/
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 23 2010, 09:00 PM~19147161
> *I WANT MY CAR TO STAND OUT. I DONT JUST WANT IT LOOKED AT ONCE AND THEN PEOPLE PASS IT UP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STEEL CITY AUTOBODY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *RO 4 LIFE, Scooter9495*

What up Fellas!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Nov 22 2010, 11:28 PM~19139543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 24 2010, 10:08 AM~19152105
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, RO 4 LIFE, Scooter9495
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH AND YOU......HOWS IT GOING IN THE CO..........


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

WAT UP IZZY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2010, 08:49 AM~19141247
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all be safe out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2010, 05:24 PM~19155281
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all be safe out there.
> *


x2


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3+1
:cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2010, 07:40 PM~19155883
> *X3+1
> :cheesy:
> *


put back on E.T.A THE TAKE OVER ROY :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 24 2010, 09:48 PM~19157190
> *put back on E.T.A THE TAKE OVER ROY :wow:
> *


huh?
Estimated Time of Arrival? :biggrin: 
Or estimated place? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2010, 09:58 PM~19157317
> *huh?
> Estimated Time of Arrival? :biggrin:
> Or estimated place? :cheesy:
> *


2011 DA TAKE OVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 24 2010, 09:59 PM~19157333
> *2011 DA TAKE OVER
> *


:yes:



New Mexico our first stop :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2010, 10:00 PM~19157346
> *:yes:
> New Mexico our first stop :biggrin:
> *


YOUR SIGNITURE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 24 2010, 10:01 PM~19157365
> *YOUR SIGNITURE
> *


Guat?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 24 2010, 08:59 PM~19157333
> *2011 DA TAKE OVER
> *


x2


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 24 2010, 11:17 PM~19157997
> *x2
> *


ttt


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from CityWide C.C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Colorado from JustMe C.C.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2010, 07:33 AM~19160119
> *Happy Thanksgiving Colorado from JustMe C.C.
> *


You a foolio.....what up Mr.Paul.....Happy Hawk day homie to you and yours


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 25 2010, 06:33 AM~19160119
> *Happy Thanksgiving Colorado from JustMe C.C.
> *


Happy thanksgiving homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy turkey day COLORADO


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO !!!


----------



## FERMDOG (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 25 2010, 09:27 AM~19161011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPYTHANKSGIVING TO ALL GOODTIMERS AND CO RIDERS FROM NEWMEXICO 505 RIDERS :h5:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

happy Thanksgiving CO riders


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz dia de accion de gracias familia !


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Happythanksgiving


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING COLORADO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO !!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE GOOD AND SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE*


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy turkey day COLORADO hope everyone has a good one and be safe if your drinking and have to drive home from your familys


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVINGIMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/leroys 067.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry guys but I just got my 2nd photo shop done on me in off topic and I had to share it with yous :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19166830


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2073453830.html

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TURKEY DAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 PM~19170813
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Colorado? Just passen thROugh to say sup to all the ryders!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 24 2010, 09:59 PM~19157333
> *2011 DA TAKE OVER
> *


*Aww man are we on that again? :happysad: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 26 2010, 07:30 PM~19170979
> *Aww man are we on that again? :happysad:
> *


Gotta have one for every year lol
What up Sean dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 26 2010, 07:36 PM~19171032
> *Gotta have one for every year lol
> What up Sean dog
> *


 *:biggrin: 

Same'ol shit ROy doggie, just work'n like crazy! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 26 2010, 07:51 PM~19171166
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Same'ol shit ROy doggie, just work'n like crazy!
> *


I hear ya homie I been on that same trip lately.
But money is Money ,and I been hungry these past few years so I can't complain too much.
Great to hear from you,and I hope you and yours had a great Holiday Homie.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 26 2010, 07:30 PM~19170979
> *Aww man are we on that again? :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Nov 26 2010, 07:30 PM~19170979
> *Aww man are we on that again? :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: 

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2042016498.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2010, 07:13 PM~19177988
> *:wow:
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2042016498.html
> *


nice


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Nov 27 2010, 03:01 PM~19176364
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 28 2010, 12:16 AM~19180040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up colorado !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Nov 28 2010, 03:15 PM~19183140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chippin :happysad:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn page 2 :dunno: TTMFT


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP CO. WHY EVERYBODY SO SHY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Nov 29 2010, 09:17 AM~19189173
> *WAS SUP CO. WHY EVERYBODY SO SHY
> *


wat it jimmy thiz iz eric homie wat it do izzy


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Nov 29 2010, 11:59 AM~19189770
> *wat it jimmy thiz iz eric homie  wat it do izzy
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Nov 29 2010, 11:59 AM~19189770
> *wat it jimmy thiz iz eric homie  wat it do izzy
> *


was sup homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good CO.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 29 2010, 02:14 PM~19190756
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que pajo cabron!!!!!
How's your son doin Homie???


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Nov 29 2010, 04:54 PM~19191928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Nov 29 2010, 04:36 PM~19191776
> *Que pajo cabron!!!!!
> How's your son doin Homie???
> *


Q vo mijo....son is doing better....each day is another step towards full recovery. He still has limited mobility but he is learning to move betterh through physical therapy. Hows everything in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19193364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 24 2010, 05:14 PM~19154790
> *
> *


What up chuck? are you and your boyz gonna do the run in the morning fisrt?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Nov 29 2010, 11:33 PM~19196649
> *What up chuck? are you and your boyz gonna do the run in the morning fisrt?
> *



yea if you want to ROll give me a call


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Nov 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19193360
> *Q vo mijo....son is doing better....each day is another step towards full recovery. He still has limited mobility but he is learning to move betterh through physical therapy. Hows everything in your neck of the woods ?
> *



Good to hear Homie!!!! Hope his recovery is fast......we doin alright down this way just cold as hell!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

:wave: Whats up all?


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

Broke the ball joint


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Nov 30 2010, 02:45 PM~19201727
> *Broke the ball joint
> 
> 
> ...


Looking *GOOD* Full *TIMER*
When you gonna be back in the States?
And where's that plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Nov 30 2010, 01:45 PM~19201727
> *Broke the ball joint
> 
> 
> ...


bummer


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Nov 30 2010, 10:36 AM~19200341
> *:wave:  Whats up all?
> *


suup holmes


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

I’m on my way homie but the impala can’t go to fast locked up. The plaque is packed up on the way to Colorado


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Nov 30 2010, 06:46 PM~19204290
> *I’m on my way homie but the impala can’t go to fast locked up. The plaque is packed up on the way to Colorado
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When you getting back Rey?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

whats good roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 08:21 PM~19204592
> *whats good roy
> *


Not much Mac just found my steering column :biggrin: 
How your taping going?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2010, 10:08 PM~19205748
> *Not much Mac just found my steering column :biggrin:
> How your taping going?
> *


what kind of steering column ROy . i sent you an envelope in the mail ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 30 2010, 10:12 PM~19205800
> *what kind of steering column ROy . i sent you an envelope in the mail ROy
> *


Thanks dog and just the stock column locked up on me but thankfully a Club bROther had one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know how it it homie once you get ready to do something,something else pops the fuck up.
Now my garage door opener is fucking up....Imma just start tearing my chit down next weekend so I can't turn bacck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Nov 30 2010, 02:45 PM~19201727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this a bad ass 4 Rey
Imma have to change my color of choice now after seeing this....forgot you got dis :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Got home from the doctors and i have pneumonia.  


No work for 2 days. :happysad: 


Doc said bed rest.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 30 2010, 10:28 PM~19206559
> *Got home from the doctors and i have pneumonia.
> No work for 2 days. :happysad:
> Doc said bed rest.
> *


damn, no good, :angry: Both my littles ones been sick too


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2010, 09:22 PM~19205911
> *Damn this a bad ass 4 Rey
> Imma have to change my color of choice now after seeing this....forgot you got dis :happysad:
> *


Thanks homie i want to trade it for a 62


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 30 2010, 09:08 PM~19205748
> *Not much Mac just found my steering column :biggrin:
> How your taping going?
> *


its coming along good bro... 24 rolls of fine line so far and ready for more...

heres a older pic


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 07:09 PM~19206958
> *its coming along good bro... 24 rolls of fine line so far and ready for more...
> 
> heres a older pic
> ...


cant wait to see when its done :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Dec 1 2010, 01:26 AM~19207723
> *cant wait to see when its done  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Nov 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19206559
> *Got home from the doctors and i have pneumonia.
> No work for 2 days. :happysad:
> Doc said bed rest.
> *



Hope you feel better soon bro...take advantage of the time off and rest up.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up co


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat good colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn i hate this cold ass weather already


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 1 2010, 06:59 PM~19212981
> *damn i hate this cold ass weather already
> *


Gimme a break bRO you dont even know cold :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP CO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 06:15 PM~19213175
> *WAS SUP CO.
> *


suup bro


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 07:15 PM~19213175
> *WAS SUP CO.
> *


WAS SUP MAC, SOON TO BE GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 06:28 PM~19213318
> *WAS SUP MAC, SOON TO BE GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


yessir! got goodtimers from cali, nm, and kansas bringing there rides for me to throw down on.... we are swamped at the chop.... hows your bomba coming along.. u cleaning up the motor area still


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 07:53 PM~19213481
> *yessir! got goodtimers  from cali, nm, and kansas bringing there rides for me to throw down on.... we are swamped at the chop.... hows your bomba coming along.. u cleaning up the motor area still
> *


THATS GOOD NEWS ON THE WORK :biggrin: . AS FOR MY RIDE ITS SLOW GOING BUT I GOT ALL WINTER :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

b]GOTTA SHAKE THE TREE AND SEE WHO READY TO PUT IT DOWN AND GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD FO 2011... FUCK THA YAPPERS, FUCK THA MASEROS AND FUCK ANYONE HATEING ON MY TEAM..WE GONNA BRING IT, WE GONNA HANDLE IT, AND WE GONNA SMASH ON THIS LOWRIDER GAME LIKE NEVA BEFORE. THEY SAID WE WOULDNT! THEY SAID WE COULDNT! THEY LOOKED AT US LIKE WE WERE PLAYEN, BUT WE GONNA MAKE THEM BELIEVE, WE GONNA GET THIS SHIT CRACKEN FROM STATE TO STATE, EAST COAST TO WEST COAST ITS A WRAP!! WE GONNA EARN OUR WAY TO THE TOP WE AINT ASKING FO NO HAND OUTS...GET READY FULLTIMERS 2011 ITS THE "WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER".....LETS GET IT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 1 2010, 07:05 PM~19213052
> *Gimme a break bRO you dont even know cold  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: i dont think i could handle the weather over there


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 07:24 PM~19213797
> *THATS GOOD NEWS ON THE WORK :biggrin: . AS FOR MY RIDE ITS SLOW GOING BUT I GOT ALL WINTER :uh:
> *


im sure il be helping in any way i can


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2010, 11:57 PM~19196914
> *yea if you want to ROll give me a call
> *


right on will do, gonna be there too with the homies


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

blast from the past


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 07:32 PM~19213832
> *b]GOTTA SHAKE THE TREE AND SEE WHO READY TO PUT IT DOWN AND GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD FO 2011... FUCK THA YAPPERS, FUCK THA MASEROS AND FUCK ANYONE HATEING ON MY TEAM..WE GONNA BRING IT, WE GONNA HANDLE IT, AND WE GONNA SMASH ON THIS LOWRIDER GAME LIKE NEVA BEFORE. THEY SAID WE WOULDNT!  THEY SAID WE COULDNT! THEY LOOKED AT US LIKE WE WERE PLAYEN,  BUT WE GONNA MAKE THEM BELIEVE, WE GONNA GET THIS SHIT CRACKEN FROM STATE TO STATE, EAST COAST TO WEST COAST ITS A WRAP!! WE GONNA EARN OUR WAY TO THE TOP WE AINT ASKING FO NO HAND OUTS...GET READY FULLTIMERS 2011 ITS THE "WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER".....LETS GET IT
> *



You know it bro!! :h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Dec 1 2010, 08:50 PM~19214693
> *You know it bro!!  :h5:
> *


suup holmes


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 08:45 PM~19214621
> *blast from the past
> 
> 
> ...


Talent. Best in town in my book. Got two murals my uncle wants you to do for him. Ill get with you when he's ready.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 30 2010, 11:09 PM~19206958
> *its coming along good bro... 24 rolls of fine line so far and ready for more...
> 
> heres a older pic
> ...


Dammmmmmm!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Dec 1 2010, 08:52 PM~19214718
> *Talent. Best in town in my book. Got two murals my uncle wants you to do for him. Ill get with you when he's ready.
> *


im not the best but im getn there.. thanks though


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Dec 1 2010, 08:55 PM~19214754
> *Dammmmmmm!!! :thumbsup:
> *


over 25 rolls of fineline and just bought more... gonna look cool or gonna look over done


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 1 2010, 08:32 PM~19213832
> *b]GOTTA SHAKE THE TREE AND SEE WHO READY TO PUT IT DOWN AND GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD FO 2011... FUCK THA YAPPERS, FUCK THA MASEROS AND FUCK ANYONE HATEING ON MY TEAM..WE GONNA BRING IT, WE GONNA HANDLE IT, AND WE GONNA SMASH ON THIS LOWRIDER GAME LIKE NEVA BEFORE. THEY SAID WE WOULDNT!  THEY SAID WE COULDNT! THEY LOOKED AT US LIKE WE WERE PLAYEN,  BUT WE GONNA MAKE THEM BELIEVE, WE GONNA GET THIS SHIT CRACKEN FROM STATE TO STATE, EAST COAST TO WEST COAST ITS A WRAP!! WE GONNA EARN OUR WAY TO THE TOP WE AINT ASKING FO NO HAND OUTS...GET READY FULLTIMERS 2011 ITS THE "WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER".....LETS GET IT
> *




well let me be the first apple or ornament off the tree then. I read a lot of WE in that comment and as for talking shit a bout a team im not trying to do that but my Q is what YOU bring in 2011. Cuz im going to read alot about the WE all the time and it makes ME laugh. Its funny cuz lowriding started from gang members and folks always saying that they want that shit to be forgotten but still do the same shit talking as a group. So lets see some new paint some new interior fuck get rid of the factory bolts and replace them SO ILL BE LOOKING FOR YOUR NEW SHIT THIS YEAR not WE 'S. im a broke ass independent cuz i can hold my own and dont like to back up the words of others that shit end back with the gangbanging


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigCeez, MEMORIESCC

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 1 2010, 09:36 PM~19215241
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigCeez, MEMORIESCC
> 
> ...


:wave: whats good brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 1 2010, 10:38 PM~19215266
> *:wave:  whats good brother
> *



Relaxin before I have to go back to work tomorrow. Hows chit in your neck of the woods meng ?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 1 2010, 09:38 PM~19215275
> *Relaxin before I have to go back to work tomorrow. Hows chit in your neck of the woods meng ?
> 
> *


SAME CHIT WORK WORK WORK ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 1 2010, 10:19 PM~19215035
> *well let me be the first apple or ornament off the tree then. I read a lot of WE in that comment and as for talking shit a bout a team im not trying to do that but my Q is what YOU bring in 2011. Cuz  im going to read alot about the WE all the time and it makes ME laugh. Its funny cuz lowriding started from gang members and folks always saying that they want that shit to be forgotten but still do the same shit talking as a group. So lets see some new paint some new interior fuck get rid of the factory bolts and replace them SO ILL BE LOOKING FOR YOUR NEW SHIT THIS YEAR not WE 'S. im a broke ass independent cuz i can hold my own and dont like to back up the words of others that shit end back with the gangbanging
> *


WE IS MY GOODTIMERS AS FOR ME I CAN STAND ON MY OWN CUZ MY PAINT & INT. IS NEW SO YOU CAN LOOK ALL YOU WANT AND TAKE SOME IDEAS WITH YOU.AND TO GO FOREWARD U MUST REMEMBER WERE U CAME FROM AS FOR ME AS YOU SAY "GANGBANGING" :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The Colorado topic is ruined


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

No its not ruined i just like when folks say that cuz i have two projects of my own and i allways here folks say they would get done sooner if i was in a club. Nothing wrong with a club that shit just aint for me and for the folks it is well cool but when a club fails you all fail. Its my money not the dues money my doggs not someone else s doggs you can get a hook up from just being real and talking to someone your self. I love this sight but ask anyone how far would most of these folks got without there club. cuz i do. then see how long some stay in that club we all know some hood hoppers. more folks should hit there own switch fix there own hydro problems and stop cheerleading if you anit bringing home plaques and trophys you just a bench riding third stringer. all you did was bring in money for the opertunity to say ya WE R #1 as for ideas what was hot today going to boring next month any dont like what i have to say PM and we can talk. besides that just my opion on one comment well 2


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 09:45 PM~19214621
> *blast from the past
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 1 2010, 11:51 PM~19216652
> *No its not ruined i just like when folks say that cuz i have two projects of my own and i allways here folks say they would get done sooner if i was in a club. Nothing wrong with a club that shit just aint for me and for the folks it is well cool but when a club fails you all fail. Its my money not the dues money my doggs not someone else s doggs you can get a hook up from just being real and talking to someone your self. I love this sight but ask anyone how far would most of these folks got without there club. cuz i do. then see how long some stay in that club we all know some hood hoppers. more folks should hit there own switch fix there own hydro problems and stop cheerleading if you anit bringing home plaques and trophys you just a bench riding third stringer. all you did was bring in money for the opertunity to say ya WE R #1 as for ideas what was hot today going to boring next month any dont like what i have to say PM and we can talk. besides that just my opion on one comment well  2
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19178239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I guess Ivan was never meant to hold one of those nice plaques :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19182228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Bwahahahaha, this is a classic pic. Only the Colorado LIL OG's know what's GOOD with this pic! :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 2 2010, 12:51 AM~19216652
> *No its not ruined i just like when folks say that cuz i have two projects of my own and i allways here folks say they would get done sooner if i was in a club. Nothing wrong with a club that shit just aint for me and for the folks it is well cool but when a club fails you all fail. Its my money not the dues money my doggs not someone else s doggs you can get a hook up from just being real and talking to someone your self. I love this sight but ask anyone how far would most of these folks got without there club. cuz i do. then see how long some stay in that club we all know some hood hoppers. more folks should hit there own switch fix there own hydro problems and stop cheerleading if you anit bringing home plaques and trophys you just a bench riding third stringer. all you did was bring in money for the opertunity to say ya WE R #1 as for ideas what was hot today going to boring next month any dont like what i have to say PM and we can talk. besides that just my opion on one comment well  2
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 2 2010, 01:21 AM~19216876
> *dude, you wrote a book and ive tried to read what your your trying to say 3 times and it makes no sense...... what your saying bout carclubs is  wrong and us goodtimers have a whole different outlook about life..... we are family.. we have atleast 30 deep cars in colorado and they are all getting work done and most are trophie winners... you need to research a lil more before you start making bold statements
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 2 2010, 09:23 AM~19218169
> *WAS SUP ROLLERZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 2 2010, 08:19 AM~19218151
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!!
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


lol x2


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES IS HELPING A FAMILY IN NEED FOR XMASS IF ANYBODY WANTS TO HELP LET ME KNOW THANKS.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPPgNAv42Eo...ayer_detailpage


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCNGZVOUblg


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!! :wow:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up BIG C.O anyone looking for a potential


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

any one looking for a potential hopper


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2010, 10:14 AM~19218472
> *What up CO!!!! :wow:
> *



Q vo papo!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 2 2010, 10:27 AM~19218572
> *any one looking for a potential hopper
> *



Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 10:28 AM~19218584
> *Q vo papo!!
> *


What up Mijo!!!! Just catchin up on my lil. How you been Homie??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2010, 10:30 AM~19218594
> *What up Mijo!!!! Just catchin up on my lil. How you been Homie??
> *



Just workin brother....tryin to save up some scratch to get crackin on the Impala
again


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 2 2010, 07:20 AM~19217887
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats whats up homie :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 10:39 AM~19218669
> *Just workin brother....tryin to save up some scratch to get crackin on the Impala
> again
> *



The 66?? You kept it after all??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2010, 11:04 AM~19218869
> *The 66?? You kept it after all??
> *



Yea...still got it...so doing more work to it here and there. Hospital bills will always be there....just want to do a little bit more so it will be more appealing to a buyer when I throw her back out on the market. 

Hows your ranfla coming?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goodmornig Goodtimes Car Club! Wanted to remind all the Goodtimers to be sure and bring the mandatory beverage required to the meeting. Also a toy for the family were helping this year. We should make a Christmas Party out of this meeting. Covered dish and family? Just a thought.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 11:05 AM~19218879
> *Yea...still got it...so doing more work to it here and there. Hospital bills will always be there....just want to do a little bit more so it will be more appealing to a buyer when I throw her back out on the market.
> 
> Hows your ranfla coming?
> *



Unfortunately I've been at a stand still for a little bit now. But next month I'm gonna get back on it :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2010, 11:11 AM~19218929
> *Unfortunately I've been at a stand still for a little bit now. But next month I'm gonna get back on it :happysad:
> *



Right on papa...let me know if you need any help...im good at watching others work :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up csprings any one got 87 caprice parts I'm lookin for anything


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 1 2010, 08:45 PM~19214621
> *blast from the past
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 2 2010, 08:19 AM~19218151
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!!!!
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Ceez!!! Whut up Jeff, you writing books playboy!!! Itz all good, there's always talks of a takeover every year but I haven't seen one yet... wake me up when it happens!!! :biggrin:  itz easy to takeover in da winter time...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 01:46 PM~19220113
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Ceez!!! Whut up Jeff, you writing books playboy!!! Itz all good, there's always talks of a takeover every year but I haven't seen one yet... wake me up when it happens!!!  :biggrin:   itz easy to takeover in da winter time...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You a foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 2 2010, 02:44 PM~19220516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You a foo!!  :biggrin:
> *


i know!!! jus sayin' whut people are thinking since everyone wants to be politically correct!!! whutz good w/ you homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 01:46 PM~19220113
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Ceez!!! Whut up Jeff, you writing books playboy!!! Itz all good, there's always talks of a takeover every year but I haven't seen one yet... wake me up when it happens!!!  :biggrin:   itz easy to takeover in da winter time...
> *



Whats good papa ? Hows everything going? You still got the Regal?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 01:46 PM~19220113
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Ceez!!! Whut up Jeff, you writing books playboy!!! Itz all good, there's always talks of a takeover every year but I haven't seen one yet... wake me up when it happens!!!  :biggrin:   itz easy to takeover in da winter time...
> *


bwahahahahaha i was thinkin the same thing!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 03:05 PM~19220639
> *i know!!! jus sayin' whut people are thinking since everyone wants to be politically correct!!! whutz good w/ you homie?
> *



Im not sure about a take over...but CITY WIDE gots a pull over!!









:biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 03:21 PM~19220745
> *Im not sure about a take over...but CITY WIDE gots a pull over!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!!
MUCH RESPECT TO CITYWIDE


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 03:05 PM~19220639
> *i know!!! jus sayin' whut people are thinking since everyone wants to be politically correct!!! whutz good w/ you homie?
> *


I feel ya on that, no ****. Nothin over here, just home sick like chuck lookin out the window at the CoWs. Think i took too much nyquill cuz everything is really slow! :wow: 

Wuts good with you!? We gonna see that elusive cutty?? :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Dec 2 2010, 03:21 PM~19220745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 2 2010, 03:23 PM~19220755
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE!!!
> MUCH RESPECT TO CITYWIDE
> *


Thanks bROther! Same to all the Rollerz!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 11:22 AM~19219008
> *Right on papa...let me know if you need any help...im good at watching others work  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 03:12 PM~19220679
> *Whats good papa ? Hows everything going? You still got the Regal?
> *


yeah still got da regal, jus been working!!! i was jus at 16th st. mall & da altitude channel interviewed me for da nuggets play of the month!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 2 2010, 03:14 PM~19220689
> *bwahahahahaha i was thinkin the same thing!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 2 2010, 03:24 PM~19220768
> *I feel ya on that, no ****. Nothin over here, just home sick like chuck lookin out the window at the CoWs. Think i took too much nyquill cuz everything is really slow!  :wow:
> 
> Wuts good with you!? We gonna see that elusive cutty??  :biggrin:
> *


jus working & im taking over da city w/ da cutty!!! lol j/p... it will be out in 2011 for sure, finally!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 03:21 PM~19220745
> *Im not sure about a take over...but CITY WIDE gots a pull over!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 04:00 PM~19220983
> *yeah still got da regal, jus been working!!! i was jus at 16th st. mall & da altitude channel interviewed me for da nuggets play of the month!!! lol!!!
> *



They must of that you played for them you big ol rican! 


We still gotta do lunch bro.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2010, 10:53 PM~19216092
> *The Colorado topic is ruined
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

2 Members: greenmerc77, *Bigg Izz Dogg*
:wave: Whats going on Bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 2 2010, 04:19 PM~19221101
> *2 Members: greenmerc77, Bigg Izz Dogg
> :wave: Whats going on Bro
> *



Wuz crackin Homie!!!! How ya been bro????


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 04:04 PM~19221008
> *jus working & im taking over da city w/ da cutty!!! lol j/p... it will be out in 2011 for sure, finally!!!
> *


Lol we will see bout that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 2 2010, 04:09 PM~19221035
> *They must of that you played for them you big ol rican!
> We still gotta do lunch bro.
> *


yeah just let me know whut day homie!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Dec 2 2010, 03:24 PM~19220768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know bro I feel your pain but I didn't fuck it up


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2010, 05:24 PM~19221547
> *Hey man did you go to the junkyard with Phillipa??Tell that fucker to remember my gauges and my glove box door :cheesy: oh and tell him to throw in the ash tray while he's at it
> I know bro I feel your pain but I didn't fuck it up
> *


He told you huh?? lol didnt make it out today, but maybe saturday. I will let him know :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 2 2010, 03:58 PM~19220970
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie
> 
> ...


whutz good izzy who??? lol remember that shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 2 2010, 04:41 PM~19221252
> *Lol we will see bout that  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im retiring if not...  never dat!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2010, 05:24 PM~19221547
> *Hey man did you go to the junkyard with Phillipa??Tell that fucker to remember my gauges and my glove box door :cheesy: oh and tell him to throw in the ash tray while he's at it
> I know bro I feel your pain but I didn't fuck it up
> *


whutz da whole deal about the topic???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 05:58 PM~19221800
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: im retiring if not...   never dat!!!
> *


did gettin that regal slow you WAY down on the cutty like the monte did for me and my ltd? :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19221679
> *He told you huh?? lol didnt make it out today, but maybe saturday. I will let him know :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro we talk all the time and I had mentioned about some parts and he said he was rolling with you down there so I told him to get my shit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 06:00 PM~19221814
> *whutz da whole deal about the topic???
> *


the same bullshit you seen thats all


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2010, 06:01 PM~19221828
> *Yeah bro we talk all the time and I had mentioned about some parts and he said he was rolling with you down there so I told him to get my shit :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to go out there :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper guys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: bigcadi, MOSTHATED CC, raiderhater719, BigCeez, joel50, fesboogie

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 03:04 PM~19221008
> *jus working & im taking over da city w/ da cutty!!! lol j/p... it will be out in 2011 for sure, finally!!!
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do fess i know i got a little winded but hey i was in the zone. By the way i got love for all of Co low lows. Wish i could talk shit about my car but hell im getting loans from Paul to pay Peter.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 2 2010, 06:01 PM~19221818
> *did gettin that regal slow you WAY down on the cutty like the monte did for me and my ltd?  :uh:
> *


yeah but i had fun wit da regal so fuk it!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Dec 2 2010, 11:35 AM~19219630
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2010, 06:02 PM~19221837
> *the same bullshit you seen thats all
> *


i see


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 2 2010, 06:10 PM~19221914
> *:wow:  :0
> *


whutz good buma!!! i know u got da street singles locked down!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 2 2010, 06:57 PM~19222223
> *What it do fess i know i got a little winded but hey i was in the zone.  By the way i got love for all of Co low lows. Wish i could talk shit about my car but hell im getting loans from Paul to pay Peter.
> *


i know u a ryder u showed me dat in april at da picnic!!! mad props... i've jus been working though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave: 
Looks like we got a few pages in :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I'm sure the whole Takeover thing is viewed way outta proportion.
There are gonna be some new rides coming out that have people excited.So some people brag in different ways.Simply put.
Don't tell me nobody else boasts and brags....Some people just have different ways of expressing their feelings,whether it be a picture,signature,post,or saying.
The motivation is in high with us and some people express it in different ways.
Don't get all butthurt about it,just beat us at a show or Hop and let your ride speak out loud.
We are nowhere near the caliper of some clubs and are striving to get better year by year so we can compete with those Clubs.
Good Times I can assure you had no intent on downing any other rider or Club.
Much love to ALL Ryderz now let's get geared up and ride this upcoming season
Most of you know me and know I mean what I say.
Well all Bullchit aside it was great to see a few people jot a few words down .......and it not being me in some drama lol:cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 07:55 PM~19222706
> *I'm sure the whole Takeover thing is viewed way outta proportion.
> There are gonna be some new rides coming out that have people excited.So some people brag in different ways.Simply put.
> Don't tell me nobody else boasts and brags....Some people just have different ways of expressing their feelings,whether it be a picture,signature,post,or saying.
> ...


 :uh: it seems dat you guys are butthurt that the rest of COLORADO ain't supporting "your lil' takeover" so why dont you take your own advise!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 08:45 PM~19223144
> *:uh: it seems dat you guys are butthurt that the rest of COLORADO ain't supporting "your lil' takeover" so why dont you take your own advise!!!
> *


Don't nobody need support, we have it amongst ourselves...It's a lil word called motivation homie  !!!
Don't worry Fes I'm sure "your lil crew" will do great when you bust out,if you ever do.
It's all friendly competition homie and it seems you're the 1 all butthurt.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

whats up CO,whats up fes & roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2010, 02:19 AM~19217231
> *I guess Ivan was never meant to hold one of those nice plaques  :0
> *


He still a brother in my eyes ,I aint Plaque trippin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Dec 2 2010, 08:59 PM~19223245
> *whats up CO,whats up fes & roy
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut did i say to make it seem like i was butthurt? i aint trippin of shit except having to see that takeover bullshit everytime i get on LIL... U talk all dat unity bullshit then u get back wit ur peeps (which was cool, im happy honestly) but then u start talking some takeover bullshit & beat us at the shows & hops? u contradicting urself...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Dec 2 2010, 08:59 PM~19223245
> *whats up CO,whats up fes & roy
> *


whutz good dom!!! how u been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 09:14 PM~19223381
> *Whut did i say to make it seem like i was butthurt? i aint trippin of shit except having to see that takeover bullshit everytime i get on LIL... U talk all dat unity bullshit then u get back wit ur peeps (which was cool, im happy honestly) but then u start talking some takeover bullshit & beat us at the shows & hops? u contradicting urself...
> *


Shows and hops are nothing but competition and you know that Fes.

And as far as Unity I think go beyond the regular Rider in trying to create it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz all good roy, u da homie & i respect GT, Im not gonna sit here & go back & forth wit' u... im sure we'll see each other and chop it up... and i understand the competition in it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 09:26 PM~19223524
> *Itz all good roy, u da homie & i respect GT, Im not gonna sit here & go back & forth wit' u... im sure we'll see each other and chop it up... and i understand the competition in it...
> *


it's cool dog I Understand where you coming from


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

this damn ps3 taking 4 eva 
but anyways you gonna hop yo chit this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 07:55 PM~19222706
> *.......and it not being me in some drama lol:cheesy:
> *


spoke to soon lol :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

heston you gonna ROll sat?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 2 2010, 09:40 PM~19223667
> *heston you gonna ROll sat?
> *


ya I'll be there with some of my homie's and my lady! probably ROll up a little late though. I don't get out of work till 9:30 and the run starts at 11 right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 2 2010, 02:22 AM~19217242
> *Bwahahahaha, this is a classic pic. Only the Colorado LIL OG's know what's GOOD with this pic!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:
It was back befor the Colorado topic was ruined :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

before*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:34 PM~19223601
> *this damn ps3 taking 4 eva
> but anyways  you gonna hop yo chit this year
> *


not sure if u where talking to me but yeah!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I know i plan on handing ROy his ass somehow at the shows. i got to get a car done first. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19224051
> *I know i plan on handing ROy his ass somehow at the shows. i got to get a car done first.  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


You'll get your chance in NM in May


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

gonna have to cut the top off i guess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 2 2010, 10:22 PM~19224111
> *gonna have to cut the top off i guess
> *


Fuck it that bish is reinforced enough :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys just my two cents. I see the motivation from the gt guys and there aint nothing wrong with that. And I can also see why some guys dont wanna hear about a TAKEOVER. But one thing that all of us have to agree on solo rider or club riders is that no one person or no single club can do IT (set up car shows etc.) by themselves. We need unity to set an example for lowriders in colorado springs. We need to break boundaries and come together and show everybody how colorado does it! Just my two cents not trying to start trouble.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 2 2010, 10:28 PM~19224150
> *Wut up guys just my two cents. I see the motivation from the gt guys and there aint nothing wrong with that. And I can also see why some guys dont wanna hear about a TAKEOVER. But one thing that all of us have to agree on solo rider or club riders is that no one person or no single club can do IT (set up car shows etc.) by themselves. We need unity to set an example for lowriders in colorado springs. We need to break boundaries and come together and show everybody how colorado does it! Just my two cents not trying to start trouble.
> *


Very well put and thanks for the input dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

cuttyro303, CHUKO 39, macgyver, RAG3ROY, charlesluera1985, raiderhater719 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 2 2010, 10:31 PM~19224190
> *cuttyro303, CHUKO 39, macgyver, RAG3ROY, charlesluera1985, raiderhater719 :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224201
> *:wave:
> *


looks like i missed some pages up in here.. guess i need to grab some popcorn and catch up :drama:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HELLO EVERYBODY SINCE EVERYBODY IS TAKING OVER SHIT!I WANT TO TAKE OVER MY QUICK REPLY :happysad: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

DAM THAT HOLE THING WAS FOR HATERS , AND REPIN MY CLUB . EVERYBODY NEEDS TO STOP :tears: . ITS ALL IN FUN, WERE ALL LOWRIDERS TRYING TO MAKE IT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! I can see dat whut i said was way misunderstood... i wasn't talking in a car club sense of things but i was talking about our topic... not too many people wanna hear about a takeover from october all the way to may!!! mad props to GT though, im sure da lineup is gonna be bananas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 2 2010, 11:14 PM~19225291
> *DAM THAT HOLE THING WAS FOR HATERS , AND REPIN MY CLUB . EVERYBODY NEEDS TO STOP  :tears: . ITS ALL IN FUN, WERE ALL LOWRIDERS TRYING TO MAKE IT
> *


WHATS GOOD GT LETS KEEP PUSHING HOMIE DONT LOOK BACK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224201
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: EVERYONE ON THEIR TOES FEELS LIKE OLD L.A. COUNTY 9500-9700 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 04:58 AM~19226550
> *Whutz good CO!!! I can see dat whut i said was way misunderstood... i wasn't talking in a car club sense of things but i was talking about our topic... not too many people wanna hear about a takeover from october all the way to may!!! mad props to GT though, im sure da lineup is gonna be bananas!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Fes....we are just proud and I'm sure our line up will speak for itself this year


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 04:21 AM~19226583
> *Thanks Fes....we are just proud and I'm sure our line up will speak for itself this year
> *


PROPS 2 ALL CAR CLUBS IN COLORADO WHATS GOOD GT HOPE ALL IS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 2 2010, 12:46 PM~19220113
> *Whutz Good CO!!! Whut up Ceez!!! Whut up Jeff, you writing books playboy!!! Itz all good, there's always talks of a takeover every year but I haven't seen one yet... wake me up when it happens!!!  :biggrin:   itz easy to takeover in da winter time...
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 2 2010, 09:28 PM~19224150
> *Wut up guys just my two cents. I see the motivation from the gt guys and there aint nothing wrong with that. And I can also see why some guys dont wanna hear about a TAKEOVER. But one thing that all of us have to agree on solo rider or club riders is that no one person or no single club can do IT (set up car shows etc.) by themselves. We need unity to set an example for lowriders in colorado springs. We need to break boundaries and come together and show everybody how colorado does it! Just my two cents not trying to start trouble.
> *


YOUR A GOOD MAN HOMIE GOOD WORDS HOPE 2 MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS 2011  L.A. WILL BE TAKIN A LIL ROAD TRIP THAT WAY 2 CHILL WITH THE FAM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 05:21 AM~19226581
> *:biggrin: EVERYONE ON THEIR TOES FEELS LIKE OLD L.A. COUNTY 9500-9700  :biggrin:
> *


Lol
You a foo for that one.....alright everybody on the roof for count

What up Chuch dog


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 04:28 AM~19226607
> *Lol
> You a foo for that one.....alright everybody on the roof for count
> 
> ...


JUST PASSIN BY LOKO SEEN A LIL SOMETHING IN HERE WANTED 2 MAKE SURE THE WATER IS CLEAR THATS ALL GT UP HOMIE I KNOW YOU GUYS HOLD YOUR OWN IM JUST A VISITOR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 05:30 AM~19226614
> *JUST PASSIN BY LOKO SEEN A LIL SOMETHING IN HERE WANTED 2 MAKE SURE THE WATER IS CLEAR THATS ALL GT UP HOMIE I KNOW YOU GUYS HOLD YOUR OWN IM JUST A VISITOR  :biggrin:
> *


It's all gravy just some of the bros getting amped up for next year


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 04:37 AM~19226631
> *It's all gravy just some of the bros getting amped up for next year
> *


THATS ALWAYS A GOOD THING AS LONG AS EVERYONE GOOD AT THE END OF THE DAY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

= 9NEWS = PARADE OF LIGHTS & THE COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE
www.denverparadeoflights.com
..............................On Saturday,December 4th 2010 Colorado School of Dance GOLD-MEDAL Pom Team enter the parade and the Colorado Low Rider Alliance rolls thru with their Lowrider Cars ! @ 6PM THE PARADE WILL HAVE 8 CARS FROM THE COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

How bout them lakers though??? lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 05:24 AM~19226590
> *
> *


whutz good homie!!! still got da regal? how's da '61 coming?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt colorado


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 07:02 AM~19226971
> *whutz good homie!!! still got da regal? how's da '61 coming?
> *


CHILLIN READY FOR THE WEEKEND REGAL GONE ITS IN NEW MEXICO AND THE 61 MOVING WE DOING MURALS AND FRAME AND SUSPENSION RIGHT NOW AND CHROME LOTS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 07:23 AM~19227050
> *CHILLIN READY FOR THE WEEKEND REGAL GONE ITS IN NEW MEXICO AND THE 61 MOVING WE DOING MURALS AND FRAME AND SUSPENSION RIGHT NOW AND CHROME LOTS OF IT  :biggrin:
> *


murals are turning out killer... gonna be hurting peoples feelings with that one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 08:26 AM~19227062
> *murals are turning out killer... gonna be hurting peoples feelings with that one
> *



STOP...youre hurting my feelings now!!! 















JK....cant wait to see it bust out....no joto :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 07:26 AM~19227062
> *murals are turning out killer... gonna be hurting peoples feelings with that one
> *


THATS THE PLAN FAM NEED 2 LIVE UP 2 ITS NAME ''HATED 1''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:29 AM~19227079
> *STOP...youre hurting my feelings now!!!
> JK....cant wait to see it bust out....no joto  :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE DONE 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:23 AM~19227050
> *CHILLIN READY FOR THE WEEKEND REGAL GONE ITS IN NEW MEXICO AND THE 61 MOVING WE DOING MURALS AND FRAME AND SUSPENSION RIGHT NOW AND CHROME LOTS OF IT  :biggrin:
> *


thutz whutz up!!! one of my fav regals & cant wait to see the '61!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:33 AM~19227095
> *WILL BE DONE 2011  :biggrin:
> *



Nice...what show you planning on doing the debut? We are trying to make it down to NM in 2011


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

cant wait to see it finished and on the cover of a magazine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigCeez, fesboogie, macgyver, RO4LIFE 719


Whats good familia?!? :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:29 AM~19227079
> *STOP...youre hurting my feelings now!!!
> JK....cant wait to see it bust out....no joto  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol ceez


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:35 AM~19227104
> *Nice...what show you planning on doing the debut? We are trying to make it down to NM in 2011
> *


MY PLANS WERE VEGAS BUT LATELY WE BEEN WORKING ON IT FULLTIME AND MANY THINGS AT ONCE SO IM PUSHING FOR AZ SINCE THEY MOVED IT 2 MAY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 07:35 AM~19227101
> *thutz whutz up!!! one of my fav regals & cant wait to see the '61!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE MISS THEM REGALS BUT HAD 2 STEP IT UP A BIT THEM RAGS JUST DO THE TRICK FOR ME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 07:36 AM~19227107
> *cant wait to see it finished and on the cover of a magazine
> *


THATS THE PLAN FAM GOD WILLING


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:38 AM~19227121
> *MY PLANS WERE VEGAS BUT LATELY WE BEEN WORKING ON IT FULLTIME AND MANY THINGS AT ONCE SO IM PUSHING FOR AZ SINCE THEY MOVED IT 2 MAY NOW  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

We will definitely see ya in Vegas primo!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:43 AM~19227144
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> We will definitely see ya in Vegas primo!!
> *


YA SABES STAY UP LOKO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 08:36 AM~19227112
> *:biggrin:  lol ceez
> *



:biggrin: 

Whats good bro...hows the 4 coming? All that tape is lookin good...wanna see that finished product!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:47 AM~19227170
> *YA SABES STAY UP LOKO
> *



Siempre hermano!! Nos vemos!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up Co!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:48 AM~19227177
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Whats good bro...hows the 4 coming? All that tape is lookin good...wanna see that finished product!
> *


its going good bro... got offered a wheel barrel of $ last night for it, so need to finish and watch it get loaded and heading to l.a....
finally getting a vert... 9 months of hard work but looks like its finally happening


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 3 2010, 09:08 AM~19227289
> *Whats up Co!
> *


What's up bROtha are you ready for Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

suup big jim... today is the TAKEOVER for me... im gonna TAKE my ass OVER to work and get my paycheck... you gonna work on the bombita this weekend.. if you need to borrow those stands for your hood i can bring em to the meeting on saturday




sorry fess, i said TAKEOVER... please dont yell at me, il be sad :biggrin: 
j/k homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 09:10 AM~19227299
> *its going good bro... got offered a wheel barrel of $ last night for it, so need to finish and watch it get loaded and heading to l.a....
> finally getting a vert... 9 months of hard work but looks like its finally happening
> *



Congrats homie! Man, seems like a lot of people are going topless next year......I mean cars....cochinos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 08:16 AM~19227332
> *Congrats homie! Man, seems like a lot of people are going topless next year......I mean cars....cochinos.
> *


lol... missing my last vert and ready for another.. thanks though


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 23 2010, 07:49 AM~19141247
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive DEC 4th @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *



TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 08:12 AM~19227307
> *What's up bROtha are you ready for Saturday?
> *


Hell yeah! :h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 3 2010, 09:24 AM~19227388
> *Hell yeah! :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: any of you goodtimers gonna make it down???????


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin: good morning


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up big CO still looin for them 87 caprice landau parts hit me up wit what ever u got


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 3 2010, 09:36 AM~19227450
> *:biggrin: good morning
> *


What's up wit da potential hopper any pics


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 09:12 AM~19227310
> *suup big jim... today is the TAKEOVER  for me... im gonna TAKE my ass OVER to work and get my paycheck... you gonna work on the bombita this weekend.. if you need to borrow those stands for your hood i can bring em to the meeting on saturday
> sorry fess, i said TAKEOVER... please dont yell at me, il be sad :biggrin:
> j/k homie
> *


 :biggrin: . thanks homie i dont know when i will be ready for paint so i dont want to take those from you if you need them any time soon


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up!?!? :biggrin: Shoulda stayed on longer lastnite, missed some action :ninja:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

What up coloRadO? Long time since i been on. My son had surgery on his leg and i had a mini stroke but im back and will see everyone at the Dinner/Dance/Toy Drive.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 2 2010, 10:28 PM~19224150
> *Wut up guys just my two cents. I see the motivation from the gt guys and there aint nothing wrong with that. And I can also see why some guys dont wanna hear about a TAKEOVER. But one thing that all of us have to agree on solo rider or club riders is that no one person or no single club can do IT (set up car shows etc.) by themselves. We need unity to set an example for lowriders in colorado springs. We need to break boundaries and come together and show everybody how colorado does it! Just my two cents not trying to start trouble.
> *


I agree but Just to get the facts straight its not the word TAKEOVER that i was commenting on it was the word WE. As for the unity this is a compation that is why folks give out throphys. I think more focuse in Co is all the ass kissing cuz last year folks got thorphys at the wrong place. 1st sould have been 3rd that kind of stuff and its been going on for years. Here and in the whole cuirct. So remeber its WE not Takeover. lmfao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 3 2010, 09:12 AM~19227310
> *suup big jim... today is the TAKEOVER  for me... im gonna TAKE my ass OVER to work and get my paycheck... you gonna work on the bombita this weekend.. if you need to borrow those stands for your hood i can bring em to the meeting on saturday
> sorry fess, i said TAKEOVER... please dont yell at me, il be sad :biggrin:
> j/k homie
> *


lol mac you a fool!!! i jus stirred a lil shit up & everyone got defensive datz all!!! 3 words dat get thrown around loosely in our topic- takeover, sad & butthurt!!! im neither of them, i jus sit here & laugh about whut goes on in our topic & throw my 2 cents in here & there!!! :biggrin: 

BTW u need to stop erasing ur posts before i get a chance to read them... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 3 2010, 02:56 PM~19229697
> *I agree but Just to get the facts straight its not the word TAKEOVER that i was commenting on it was the word WE. As for the unity this is a compation that is why folks give out throphys. I think more focuse in Co is all the ass kissing cuz last year folks got thorphys at the wrong place. 1st sould have been 3rd that kind of stuff and its been going on for years. Here and in the whole cuirct. So remeber its WE  not Takeover. lmfao
> *


I see what you are saying somewhat. But the fact of the matter is you do have to have unity, if you didn't you would have car shows with noone there. Trying setting up a car show telling all the car clubs in town u don't need them there LMFAO. If you feel that car shows are ran corrupt then step up and do your own car show. We will be more than happy to participate


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, the lowrider scene is so small in Colorado I have a hard time understanding why there are so many clubs and problems.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good ricky!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 04:55 PM~19230512
> *Whutz good ricky!!!
> *


What's up fes sounds like u doing big things in denver man congrats


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 3 2010, 04:54 PM~19230497
> *Honestly, the lowrider scene is so small in Colorado I have a hard time understanding why there are so many clubs and problems.
> *


The scene here is somewhat small but to the best of my knowledge ain't no car clubs have problems with each other we try to support each other and the solo riders.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 2 2010, 08:38 PM~19223649
> *spoke to soon lol :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 3 2010, 03:54 PM~19230497
> *Honestly, the lowrider scene is so small in Colorado I have a hard time understanding why there are so many clubs and problems.
> *


* JUST ME C.C. Has no problem with any clubs out there, but we are taking over in 2015 :biggrin: *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 3 2010, 05:13 PM~19230619
> * JUST ME C.C. Has no problem with any clubs out there, but we are taking over in 2015 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:wow: Heah, how bout them Nuggets?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 3 2010, 04:54 PM~19230497
> *Honestly, the lowrider scene is so small in Colorado I have a hard time understanding why there are so many clubs and problems.
> *


What part of coloRadO are you fROm I think pueblo springs and denver have there fare share of cars


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 05:30 PM~19230719
> *What part of coloRadO are you fROm I think pueblo springs and denver have there fare share of cars
> *


EXACTLY AND NOT TO MENTION SOME TOP NOTCH CARS OUT THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 3 2010, 05:00 PM~19230553
> *What's up fes sounds like u doing big things in denver man congrats
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 3 2010, 05:00 PM~19230553
> *What's up fes sounds like u doing big things in denver man congrats
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 3 2010, 05:30 PM~19230714
> *:wow:                                      Heah, how bout them Nuggets?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 3 2010, 05:40 PM~19230785
> *EXACTLY AND NOT TO MENTION SOME TOP NOTCH CARS OUT THERE
> *



yea most definetely! but i guess some the new people to coloRadO dont see that!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 02:12 PM~19229820
> *lol mac you a fool!!! i jus stirred a lil shit up & everyone got defensive datz all!!! 3 words dat get thrown around loosely in our topic- takeover, sad & butthurt!!! im neither of them, i jus sit here & laugh about whut goes on in our topic & throw my 2 cents in here & there!!! :biggrin:
> 
> BTW u need to stop erasing ur posts before i get a chance to read them...  :biggrin:
> *


lol, sounds good holmes


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, macgyver


whats up ROy did you get my text with the info for tomorROw???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 3 2010, 02:46 PM~19229627
> *What up coloRadO? Long time since i been on. My son had surgery on his leg and i had a mini stroke but im back and will see everyone at the Dinner/Dance/Toy Drive.
> *


Your son and you are in my prayers huero....get well soon guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 06:49 PM~19231161
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, macgyver
> whats up ROy did you get my text with the info for tomorROw???
> *


I forwarded your text to all the homies in the club dog
I am going to my Wifes work formal party Saturday so I unfortunately wont be able to make it.
I asked you about a paypal account dog so I can donate a lil something.
Let me know what else I can do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 3 2010, 02:56 PM~19229697
> *I agree but Just to get the facts straight its not the word TAKEOVER that i was commenting on it was the word WE. As for the unity this is a compation that is why folks give out throphys. I think more focuse in Co is all the ass kissing cuz last year folks got thorphys at the wrong place. 1st sould have been 3rd that kind of stuff and its been going on for years. Here and in the whole cuirct. So remeber its WE  not Takeover. lmfao
> *


First of all...Who are you and what the fuck have you done to help the Lowrider movement to mention the word we?????
And who is the person or show you mentioned is doing the ass kissing?
Bold statements from somebody who I aint seen do shit for Colorado so why do you use the word "we"?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:57 PM~19231214
> *I forwarded your text to all the homies in the club dog
> I am going to my Wifes work formal party Saturday so I unfortunately wont be able to make it.
> I asked you about a paypal account dog so I can donate a lil something.
> ...



we dont have a paypal bRO ! dont have to much fun at the company party :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone wants to roll with RUTHLESS to the rollerz only party let us know we r gonna leave around six


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 3 2010, 07:12 PM~19231342
> *If anyone wants to roll with RUTHLESS to the ROllerz only party let us know we r gonna leave around six
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 07:11 PM~19231337
> *we dont have a paypal bRO ! dont have to much fun at the company party :biggrin:
> *


I'll throw out another text doggie  


And Imma get tore up lol :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 07:24 PM~19231482
> *I'll throw out another text doggie
> And Imma get tore up lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:24 PM~19231482
> *I'll throw out another text doggie
> And Imma get tore up lol :biggrin:
> *


How's the new job going?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 07:25 PM~19231488
> *:roflmao:
> *


Wish I ccould be there though :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 07:27 PM~19231517
> *Wish I ccould be there though :happysad:
> *




hit hers for a bit and then sneek out the back door :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up Ceaser! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:26 PM~19231510
> *How's the new job going?
> *


Going Good Chuck how you and the Fam doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 07:28 PM~19231528
> *hit hers for a bit and then sneek out the back door :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:28 PM~19231536
> *What up Ceaser! :cheesy:
> *



Whats good bro, how are you feeling?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:29 PM~19231550
> *Going Good Chuck how you and the Fam doing?
> *


Good, Just trying to beat this pneumonia. Enjoying the new daily driver. All the low low's are in the garage. Getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:51 PM~19231181
> *Your son and  you are in my prayers huero....get well soon guys
> *



X2 homie!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 08:30 PM~19231580
> *Whats good bro, how are you feeling?
> *


Better, now that the doctor said it was ok to have some beer with my medicine. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:32 PM~19231605
> *Better, now that the doctor said it was ok to have some beer with my medicine. :biggrin:
> *



PHUK YEA!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:31 PM~19231587
> *Good, Just trying to beat this pneumonia. Enjoying the new daily driver. All the low low's are in the garage. Getting ready for the holidays.
> *


The pneumonia gotta suck ass I feel for you homie
What kinda ride you get?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigCeez, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, raiderhater719, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

ROy they sent that damn pin back in the mail i put 2 stamps on and they said it wasnt enough ill have to get it to you tomorrow


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 3 2010, 07:34 PM~19231634
> *ROy they sent that damn pin back in the mail i put 2 stamps on and they said it wasnt enough ill have to get it to you tomorrow
> *



whats up ivan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:51 PM~19231181
> *Your son and  you are in my prayers huero....get well soon guys
> *


x a millie homie sorry to hear...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:33 PM~19231621
> *The  pneumonia gotta suck ass I feel for you homie
> What kinda ride you get?
> *


2002 Z71 suburban (black)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 3 2010, 07:34 PM~19231634
> *ROy they sent that damn pin back in the mail i put 2 stamps on and they said it wasnt enough ill have to get it to you tomorrow
> *


thats cool just gimme call in the am tomorrow i got all kin ds of run ning around ill just meet up with you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:38 PM~19231675
> *2002 Z71 suburban (black)
> *


now you like 2 pac and biggie rollin around in a all black suv


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:38 PM~19231675
> *2002 Z71 suburban (black)
> *


ballin :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:51 PM~19231181
> *Your son and  you are in my prayers huero....get well soon guys
> *


X 100


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 3 2010, 08:39 PM~19231694
> *now you like 2 pac and biggie rollin around in a all black suv
> *


No way, more like a soccer mom. :biggrin: I bought it for the towing power 8500 lbs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:42 PM~19231722
> *No way, more like a soccer mom. :biggrin:  I bought it for the towing power 8500 lbs.
> *


 :wow: 
nice what size is the engine


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:33 PM~19231624
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BigCeez, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, raiderhater719, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie
> 
> ...


que pajo ceez!!! you goin to pueblo tomorrow night?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:45 PM~19231749
> *:wow:
> nice what size is the engine
> *


5.3


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 07:48 PM~19231786
> *que pajo ceez!!! you goin to pueblo tomorrow night?
> *



Aqui tu sabes mamando gallo....no...gotta work during the day and then going to the parade of lights with the kiddos if I get out early enough.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 3 2010, 07:50 PM~19231802
> *5.3
> *


damn mine on ly has like 6800 and its a 5.4 :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 3 2010, 08:55 PM~19231864
> *damn mine on ly has like 6800 and its a 5.4 :happysad:
> *


But it is still enough to tow your car.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 07:34 PM~19231637
> *whats up ivan
> *


whats up bROTHER R U READY FOR A LONG DAY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:53 PM~19231837
> *Aqui tu sabes mamando gallo....no...gotta work during the day and then going to the parade of lights with the kiddos if I get out early enough.
> *


hahaha no mames cabron!!! :biggrin: im'ma be up there workin but if i get off early enough im'ma shoot down to pueblo!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up Ivan? How is work and the family.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 08:04 PM~19231937
> *hahaha no mames cabron!!! :biggrin: im'ma be up there workin but if i get off early enough im'ma shoot down to pueblo!!!
> *



lol....Thats cool...I will be down in the Springs the weekend of the 10th though...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Alright COLORADO...hope everyone has a good night and a great weekend!

Hope the ROLLERZ have a great turn out at the party and be safe out there locos!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 3 2010, 08:11 PM~19231975
> *Alright COLORADO...hope everyone has a good night and a great weekend!
> 
> Hope the ROLLERZ have a great turn out at the party and be safe out there locos!!
> ...


x2 take it easy Ceez and if you in the area gimme a buzz and well dri nk a cold on e an d shoot a game of pool dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

have fun w/ dat & let me know when your down here, we'll meet up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2010, 08:04 PM~19231937
> *hahaha no mames cabron!!! :biggrin: im'ma be up there workin but if i get off early enough im'ma shoot down to pueblo!!!
> *


We will be there all night bRO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 3 2010, 02:56 PM~19229697
> *I agree but Just to get the facts straight its not the word TAKEOVER that i was commenting on it was the word WE. As for the unity this is a compation that is why folks give out throphys. I think more focuse in Co is all the ass kissing cuz last year folks got thorphys at the wrong place. 1st sould have been 3rd that kind of stuff and its been going on for years. Here and in the whole cuirct. So remeber its WE  not Takeover. lmfao
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2010, 12:15 PM~19182458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't even been in this topic and your going to post the pic  

just fuckn with you homie and about all the drama over the take over I don't care who takes over aslong as when all the CO riders see me they shake my hand and treat me like they always have because we have always been like one big family and oh yeah Roy don't make me post the pics of you the last time you was down :0 

on another note whats up CO and to the vato with the sick son and had a mini stroke (not sure if they was the same person but don't think so) I hope yous get back to where you was at before that and your in my familys prayers


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 3 2010, 11:37 PM~19234171
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 4 2010, 12:56 AM~19234247
> * I haven't even been in this topic and your going to post the pic
> 
> just fuckn with you homie and about all the drama over the take over I don't care who takes over aslong as when all the CO riders see me they shake my hand and treat me like they always have because we have always been like one big family and oh yeah Roy don't make me post the pics of you the last time you was down :0
> ...


You know you the homie dog and always will be
This lil chit on LIL only makes it entertaining
Once push comes to shove we all know who the "REAL" Lowriders are and those that just wolf.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 02:35 AM~19234635
> *You know you the homie dog and always will be
> This lil chit on LIL only makes it entertaining
> Once push comes to shove we all know who the "REAL" Lowriders are and those that just wolf.
> ...


And btw if this comment offends anybody well ......It may just be your fake ass I'm talking about.
And those that know the Lifestyle,and live it, no disrespect meant,nothing but love.
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2010, 10:21 PM~19233035
> *We will be there all night bRO
> *


    can someone post da info again


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS AND THE LOW LOWS PUTTING IN WORK FO THE ROCKIE STATE.....*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:08 AM~19235067
> *     can someone post da info again
> *


its called club manor sports bar and its off of hwy 50 and club manor drive


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Dec 3 2010, 08:14 PM~19231996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! alot of uber sensativeness goin on but like jay-z said "sensative thugs/ you all need hugs"... so if anyone needs a hug, I'll be happy to... no ****!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 4 2010, 08:12 AM~19235080
> *its called club manor sports bar and its off of hwy 50 and club manor drive
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut about them nuggets!!! beat that other LA team!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 4 2010, 08:12 AM~19235079
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS AND THE LOW LOWS PUTTING IN WORK FO THE ROCKIE STATE.....
> *


whutz good chuck, whut u workin' on now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 07:20 AM~19235099
> *Whutz good CO!!! alot of uber sensativeness goin on but like jay-z said "sensative thugs/ you all need hugs"... so if anyone needs a hug, I'll be happy to... no ****!!! lol
> *


hugs are good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:20 AM~19235099
> *Whutz good CO!!! alot of uber sensativeness goin on but like jay-z said "sensative thugs/ you all need hugs"... so if anyone needs a hug, I'll be happy to... no ****!!! lol
> *



Cool...I will be down there next weekend for some group hugs...but if any balls touch...thats gay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 07:40 AM~19235142
> *Cool...I will be down there next weekend for some group hugs...but if any balls touch...thats gay.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA, GUESS WE AINT IN PRISON ANYMORE AND GOTTA ACT NORMAL... JUS JOKING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:20 AM~19235099
> *Whutz good CO!!! alot of uber sensativeness goin on but like jay-z said "sensative thugs/ you all need hugs"... so if anyone needs a hug, I'll be happy to... no ****!!! lol
> *


Nah aint no sensitivity .I just took offense to someone who has no idea what "WE" are about ,try to make statemants about us.
But I aint hurt about it :biggrin: 
Just having a lil LIL fun with it .....keep the pages turning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But I will take a hug :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:47 AM~19235165
> *But I will take a hug :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:46 AM~19235161
> *Nah aint no sensitivity .I just took offense to someone who has no idea what "WE" are about ,try to make statemants about us.
> But I aint hurt about it :biggrin:
> Just having a lil LIL fun with it .....keep the pages turning
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 4 2010, 08:12 AM~19235079
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS AND THE LOW LOWS PUTTING IN WORK FO THE ROCKIE STATE.....
> *


What up Chuck :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigCeez, RAG3ROY, *curiousdos*, macgyver

Whats up Chris?!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:47 AM~19235165
> *But I will take a hug :happysad:
> *


hey bro, are we supposed to bring a toy today? do we know the age of the kids for the family we helping? (hate to buy a teenager a infant toy!)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 08:51 AM~19235184
> *hey bro, are we supposed to bring a toy today? do we know the age of the kids for the family we helping?  (hate to buy a teenager a infant toy!)
> *


I don't know homie
I aint even gonna make the meeting dog I got alot to do before the formal party tonight .
Kiko and Wrinkles are outta town so best bet is to call Sil


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up City Wide :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:53 AM~19235187
> *I don't know homie
> I aint even gonna make the meeting dog I got alot to do before the formal party tonight .
> Kiko and Wrinkles are outta town so best bet is to call Sil
> *


aiight, guess your hugg will have to wait :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 08:56 AM~19235195
> *aiight, guess your hugg will have to wait :biggrin:
> *


Lol .....yeah......damn it
If you need Sil's number let me know I'll text it to you but I'm sure you have it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 AM~19235203
> *Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!
> *


Imma get mines bright and early :cheesy: 
I'll be on your driveway waitin :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 AM~19235207
> *Lol .....yeah......damn it
> If you need Sil's number let me know I'll text it to you but I'm sure you have it
> *


i just text him.. thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:58 AM~19235211
> *Imma get mines bright and early :cheesy:
> I'll be on your driveway waitin :naughty:
> *


xduece


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 08:59 AM~19235215
> *i just text him.. thanks bro
> *


No prob


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 08:58 AM~19235211
> *Imma get mines bright and early :cheesy:
> I'll be on your driveway waitin :naughty:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 08:54 AM~19235188
> *What up City Wide :wave:
> *



Whats GOOD homie? You tearing down the trey this winter ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 AM~19235203
> *Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!
> *



Te va castigar dios y el bebe Jesus!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:09 AM~19235251
> *Whats GOOD homie? You tearing down the trey this winter ?
> *


Not much dog just dramatizing LIL :biggrin: 
As much as I don't want to because it's a really clean vert....I have to :happysad: 
Gotta take that step  
As soon as I get my column installed Imma start it....probably in the next week or so hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 4 2010, 09:00 AM~19235217
> *xduece
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 09:12 AM~19235273
> *Not much dog just dramatizing LIL  :biggrin:
> As much as I don't want to because it's a really clean vert....I have to :happysad:
> Gotta take that step
> ...



DAMN! Im sure its gonna come out 10x cleaner then it is now!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:14 AM~19235286
> *DAMN! Im sure its gonna come out 10x cleaner then it is now!
> *


Thanks homie
I hope so,that's the plans anyways :happysad: 
You putting in some OT on yours this winter?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 09:16 AM~19235292
> *Thanks homie
> I hope so,that's the plans anyways :happysad:
> You putting in some OT on yours this winter?
> *



Yea....had some minor set backs here and there but over the past couple of weeks I have been doing small things here and there. I HAVE to be out by Spring.....so time to put in work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:19 AM~19235300
> *Yea....had some minor set backs here and there but over the past couple of weeks I have been doing small things here and there. I HAVE to be out by Spring.....so time to put in work.
> *


I hear ya
I don't wanna be the only one not rollin :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 09:20 AM~19235304
> *I hear ya
> I don't wanna be the only one not rollin :happysad:
> *



x2....and this year...I think I will keep a car for longer then 2 months :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:22 AM~19235310
> *x2....and this year...I think I will keep a car for longer then 2 months  :biggrin:
> *


Me too lol
Damn I've had this one over 2 years already......new record :0


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 AM~19235203
> *Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!
> *


you now i wont in on some hugs but i grab butts all ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:11 AM~19235266
> *Te va castigar dios y el bebe Jesus!!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you a fool for that one!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 09:11 AM~19235266
> *Te va castigar dios y el bebe Jesus!!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you a fool for that one!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 09:25 AM~19235323
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you a fool for that one!!!
> *


a brother go's a little crazy for a moment and you dont love me no more. well now is finally see why im divorced


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 09:29 AM~19235342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you a fool for that one!!!
> *



LOL....you know me!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 AM~19235203
> *Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ceez & jeff you both foolz for whut u posted!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 4 2010, 09:39 AM~19235384
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:
What up Buma......Don't mind the mess
This is just how we motivate eachother down here :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive TONIGHT @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE, SO LETS ALL HELP MAKE CHRISTMAS TIME A BIT BRIGHTER FOR ALOT OF KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey Chuck tell Sean the C-note he owes me from that Broncos-Raiders bet to donate it to the cause homie.
Wish I could be there*
And if he don't member here is the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14065203


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 01:35 AM~19234635
> *You know you the homie dog and always will be
> This lil chit on LIL only makes it entertaining
> Once push comes to shove we all know who the "REAL" Lowriders are and those that just wolf.
> ...


I know we coo like that homie  



> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 07:57 AM~19235203
> *Free hugs next weekend & next weekend only!!! lol!!!
> *


  guess that means no hug for me :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 AM~19235529
> *I know we coo like that homie
> guess that means no hug for me :tears:
> *


I gots one for you :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 09:14 AM~19235546
> *I gots one for you :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 AM~19235529
> *I know we coo like that homie
> guess that means no hug for me :tears:
> *


I barely see da la junta homies so you guys are da exception, you jus get hugs next time i see you guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 4 2010, 07:50 AM~19235181
> *What up Chuck :wave:
> *


*WHAT UP ROY DOGG, YOU GTIMERS KEEP SMASEN HOMIE......* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well *TIME* 2 start on my errandsfor the day *GOOD* luck to *ROLLERZ ONLY* on their benefit.
Much Respect guys :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 4 2010, 08:56 AM~19235445
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive TONIGHT @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE, SO LETS ALL HELP MAKE CHRISTMAS TIME A BIT BRIGHTER FOR ALOT OF KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: *FIRME...*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:33 AM~19235673
> *WHAT UP ROY DOGG, YOU GTIMERS KEEP SMASEN HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


  
You know what's up :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 AM~19235445
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive TONIGHT @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE, SO LETS ALL HELP MAKE CHRISTMAS TIME A BIT BRIGHTER FOR ALOT OF KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Nov 21 2010, 12:07 AM~19122047
> *aye wait for me!!! :happysad:
> very nice :thumbsup:
> *


Oh we waitin doggie,see you and that bad ass ride next month  
Can't let everyone in on every ride :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!! Glad to see everyone finally calmed down :biggrin: 

I got much luv and respect for all da CO Homies...regardless of what club you're in 

or if you a Solo Ryder. So lets keep it poppin CO  

Can't wait to see some rides this next comin year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2010, 11:02 AM~19235844
> *What up CO!!! Glad to see everyone finally calmed down :biggrin:
> 
> I got much luv and respect for all da CO Homies...regardless of what club you're in
> ...



Que pasa mijo?!?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 4 2010, 07:12 AM~19235079
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS AND THE LOW LOWS PUTTING IN WORK FO THE ROCKIE STATE.....
> *


whats up chuckie ... whats good all colorado riderz.. have a safe weekend

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2010, 10:02 AM~19235844
> *What up CO!!! Glad to see everyone finally calmed down :biggrin:
> 
> I got much luv and respect for all da CO Homies...regardless of what club you're in
> ...


last year was off the chain... cant wait to see 2011. colorado on the come up.. much respect to the WHOLE state. WE all ONE on this movement!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Dec 4 2010, 11:04 AM~19235859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2010, 11:26 AM~19236001
> *Que pajo cabron!!!! Just sittin here at work.....BOO!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good izz!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 4 2010, 09:21 AM~19235581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 and be safe driving home when its over


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 11:29 AM~19236019
> *whutz good izz!!!
> *



What up Homie!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 4 2010, 11:26 AM~19236001
> *Que pajo cabron!!!! Just sittin here at work.....BOO!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



Me too....workin...or pretending to! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 4 2010, 11:09 AM~19235892
> *last year was off the chain... cant wait to see 2011.  colorado on the come up.. much respect to the WHOLE state. WE all ONE on this movement!!!    :biggrin:
> *


x2 da picnics in springs & denver in april were off da hook & da LRM Denver show too!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHAT'S UP CO HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A GOOD TIME WHERE EVER THEY END UP


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 4 2010, 09:56 AM~19235445
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Southern Colorado Chapter is having a dinner, dance toy drive TONIGHT @ 7 o'clock at Club Manor Sports Bar it's $5.00 a plate or a new unwrapped toy !!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE, SO LETS ALL HELP MAKE CHRISTMAS TIME A BIT BRIGHTER FOR ALOT OF KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


RUTHLESS officers and ladies will be there showing support and maybe giving a few hugs! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:02 PM~19236232
> *WHAT'S UP CO HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A GOOD TIME WHERE EVER THEY END UP
> *



Whats good brother!~


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 12:14 PM~19236317
> *Whats good brother!~
> *


Life is good homie how is the fam and I might have a real job


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:23 PM~19236400
> *Life is good homie how is the fam and I might have a real job
> *



Fam bam is doing good. Son is really recovering fast after surgery so always a good thing....

Uh oh...where at?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 12:28 PM~19236436
> *Fam bam is doing good. Son is really recovering fast after surgery so always a good thing....
> 
> Uh oh...where at?
> *


Back on base workin on tanks again making real money for the first time in awhile


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 10:58 AM~19236207
> *x2 da picnics in springs & denver in april were off da hook & da LRM Denver show too!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 PM~19236463
> *Back on base workin on tanks again making real money for the first time in awhile
> *



Nice...congrats bro!! Hows the Caddi doing>?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 PM~19236464
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whats up Buma?!? :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 12:42 PM~19236543
> *Nice...congrats bro!! Hows the Caddi doing>?
> *


The caddi is good but if I get this job might have to go to WI for a new toy :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236564
> *The caddi is good but if I get this job might have to go to WI for a new toy  :biggrin:
> *



OOOOOHHHH SHNAP...ROAD TRIP!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 4 2010, 12:49 PM~19236586
> *OOOOOHHHH SHNAP...ROAD TRIP!
> *


Yep a long one no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:52 PM~19236608
> *Yep a long one no ****
> *


 :roflmao: Good save!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 01:33 PM~19236463
> *Back on base workin on tanks again making real money for the first time in awhile
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 4 2010, 01:13 PM~19236755
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks hope it goes I need it :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 02:15 PM~19236765
> *Thanks hope it goes I need it :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya, being at home for a year and a half for me with no real job. Until i got a job with the city water dept. back in march. I am thankful.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 4 2010, 01:15 PM~19236765
> *Thanks hope it goes I need it :biggrin:
> *


What's up rich I alwasy got the info if u wanna go overseas they starting out at 130k a year. How r things going


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 4 2010, 10:08 AM~19235879
> *whats up chuckie ... whats good all colorado riderz.. have a safe weekend
> 
> :wave:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE.......*


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

whats up CO im selling 1 15" fosgate punch 1200 watts of pure bass for 300 obo like new real heavy or might sell the other one too for 550 both but i really one to keep at least one lol but if you want them both here they are let me know thanks.... im in denver need christmas presents for my kids :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 4 2010, 01:18 PM~19236784
> *I feel ya, being at home for a year and a half for me with no real job. Until i got a job with the city water dept. back in march. I am thankful.
> *


It been a year for me


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 4 2010, 01:21 PM~19236803
> *What's up rich I alwasy got the info if u wanna go overseas they starting out at 130k a year. How r things going
> *


Things r ok but I can't go overseas cause of my kids


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 4 2010, 12:33 PM~19236464
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz up chuck!!! how is lone tree treating you? :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 4 2010, 08:48 PM~19239140
> *     whutz up chuck!!! how is lone tree treating you? :biggrin:
> *


Keeping me busy. I have tons of side work and the fulltime job is great. It is hard to find time to work on the rides. But, i will get around to it sometime soon. :happysad: 

How are things your way? You staying busy? :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 08:48 PM~19239614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 08:48 PM~19239614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 4 2010, 08:47 PM~19239602
> *Keeping me busy. I have tons of side work and the fulltime job is great. It is hard to find time to work on the rides. But, i will get around to it sometime soon. :happysad:
> 
> How are things your way? You staying busy? :biggrin:
> *


you know just staying busy wit' work up there in denver & gettin' things ready for the spring/ summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Rollerz hope everything went good last night i didn't get home from work till around 12:30am & figured by da time i got ready & went to pueblo it would be pass 1:30am so decided to chill but hope everything was a success!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up big CO still lookin for any 87 caprice landau parts


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

It was a good night last night thank rollerz for a good night and all the car club that want


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 4 2010, 11:59 PM~19241722
> *:thumbsup: ttt
> *


WAS SUP HOMIE U READY TO PROSPECT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 5 2010, 03:54 PM~19245602
> *WAS SUP HOMIE U READY TO PROSPECT
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 5 2010, 02:54 PM~19245602
> *WAS SUP HOMIE U READY TO PROSPECT
> *


xduece


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Raiders !!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 5 2010, 03:54 PM~19245602
> *WAS SUP HOMIE U READY TO PROSPECT
> *


yes !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2084662700.html


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 5 2010, 06:52 PM~19246986
> *yes !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good times last night at the rollerz only party!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 5 2010, 07:15 PM~19247222
> *Good times last night at the rollerz only party!
> *


I wanted to go but like I said the little one was in a play and she did great and had fun... My homie said he was going I don't know if he made it though.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2010, 07:22 PM~19247290
> *I wanted to go but like I said the little one was in a play and she did great and had fun... My homie said he was going I don't know if he made it though.
> *


I didn't see anyone from most hated but we was there and citywide rollers only nothing else matters east side riders and I think that was it but it was coo we grubbed the bar was full we had a blast.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 5 2010, 07:29 PM~19247364
> *I didn't see anyone from most hated but we was there and citywide rollers only nothing else matters east side riders and I think that was it but it was coo we grubbed the bar was full we had a blast.
> *


I talked to my boy and he said he didn't end up going, family stuff came up.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 5 2010, 04:47 PM~19246002
> *Go Raiders !!!
> 
> 
> ...


How about them Raiders!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*THANKS TO RUTHLESS , CITYWIDE, EASTSIDE LOW RIDE, BETO FROM NOTHIN ELSE MATTERS AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT US LAST NIGHT! A SPECIAL THANKS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFE FOR MAKIN THE TRIP FROM WYOMING WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:22 PM~19248316
> *THANKS TO RUTHLESS , CITYWIDE, EASTSIDE LOW RIDE,  BETO FROM NOTHIN ELSE MATTERS AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT US LAST NIGHT! A SPECIAL THANKS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFE FOR MAKIN THE TRIP FROM WYOMING WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for having us RO it was coo no drama good food looking forward to hooking up with any other clubs events can't wait til this summer!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:26 PM~19248350
> *Thanks for having us RO it was coo no drama good food looking forward to hooking up with any other clubs events can't wait til this summer!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:22 PM~19248316
> *THANKS TO RUTHLESS , CITYWIDE, EASTSIDE LOW RIDE,  BETO FROM NOTHIN ELSE MATTERS AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT US LAST NIGHT! A SPECIAL THANKS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFE FOR MAKIN THE TRIP FROM WYOMING WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Hell yeah it was tight Thanks to everyone that came out and thanks to everyone for the well wishes for myself and my son. He is recovering from the surgery very well and i think im doing great! Fuck it im still alive right! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 5 2010, 09:32 PM~19248412
> *Hell yeah it was tight Thanks to everyone that came out and thanks to everyone for the well wishes for myself and my son. He is recovering from the surgery very well and i think im doing great! Fuck it im still alive right! :biggrin:
> *



WHERE DID YOU DISSAPEAR TOO??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:22 PM~19248316
> *THANKS TO RUTHLESS , CITYWIDE, EASTSIDE LOW RIDE,  BETO FROM NOTHIN ELSE MATTERS AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT US LAST NIGHT! A SPECIAL THANKS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFE FOR MAKIN THE TRIP FROM WYOMING WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


any party pics?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2010, 09:49 PM~19248569
> *any party pics?
> *



ILL UPLOAD THEM THIS WEEK I HAVE A FEW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 PM~19248316
> *THANKS TO RUTHLESS , CITYWIDE, EASTSIDE LOW RIDE,  BETO FROM NOTHIN ELSE MATTERS AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT US LAST NIGHT! A SPECIAL THANKS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFE FOR MAKIN THE TRIP FROM WYOMING WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wish I could have made it down there but I couldn't I even had to miss my neices play because I'm helping my family with my grandma who is sick right now but I'm happy it sounded like it went real good


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these paes are going by slow. :drama:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:22 PM~19248316
> *NEW YEARS PARTY ALREADY IN THE MAKING!!!!!!  *


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 5 2010, 09:37 PM~19248458
> *WHERE DID YOU DISSAPEAR TOO??
> *



I got sick. I still haven't fully recovered yet and im not even on the blood pressure medication i need right now cause i cant afford it yet so i just laid down for the rest of the night. But me and my oldest boy had fun while we were there :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 6 2010, 01:33 PM~19253492
> *TTT  :wave:
> *


Hey chris can u give me the info for the meeting this weekend time and place thanks bro


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-josh-mcdanie...0,5155604.story

:0 :0 :cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-josh-mcdanie...0,5155604.story
> 
> NEXT.... bitch ass melo :thumbsdown:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> > http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-josh-mcdanie...0,5155604.story
> >
> > NEXT.... bitch ass melo :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 6 2010, 05:26 PM~19255975
> *I havent been able to see the nuggets since i been out here :angry:  Plenty of Jazz games though  :happysad:
> *


hes been laggin how you doing over there bro :wave:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

AAA WHATS UP COLORADO I GOT A 90 CADILLAC SEDAN DEVILLE FOR SALE FOR ONLY A 1200 RUNS HELLA GUD WILL GET U TO WERE U NEED TO GO JUS NEEDS A LIL BODY WORK NUN MAJOR AND PAINT COULD USE A TUNE UP BUT OTHER THEN THAT IT REAL NICE CLEAN INTERRIOR WILL POST MORE PICS 2MARROW THANKS FOR LUKING MY NUMBER IS 465 6682 CALL OR TEXT DONT MATTER


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 6 2010, 12:39 PM~19253550
> *Hey chris can u give me the info for the meeting this weekend time and place thanks bro
> *


 Thank for Saturday night it was a fun night


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNJOHN_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257096
> *Thank for Saturday night it was a fun night
> *


I had a blast too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 6 2010, 05:07 PM~19255817
> *http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-josh-mcdanie...0,5155604.story
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


x2, bout a 1 1/2 too late :angry:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Dec 6 2010, 06:41 PM~19256106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 6 2010, 10:52 PM~19259769
> *I see. doin good homie, just tryin to pay bills. How you been?
> :yessad:  :angry:
> *


good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP CO.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 7 2010, 09:10 PM~19267719
> *WAS SUP CO.
> *


was sup BIGJIM


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 7 2010, 09:40 PM~19268020
> *was sup BIGJIM
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 7 2010, 08:10 PM~19267719
> *WAS SUP CO.
> *


Whats up homie. uffin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 07:48 PM~19239614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 7 2010, 10:24 PM~19269012
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

my family has some chihuahua puppies for sale will only sell to a good home

hit me up :biggrin: for pic and number 

they are here in colorado


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 8 2010, 04:11 PM~19274490
> *my family has some chihuahua puppies for sale will only sell to a good home
> 
> hit me up  :biggrin: for pic and number
> ...


lets see some pics


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 7 2010, 07:43 AM~19261508
> *ttt
> *


Hey homie, I wanna see that ride. When can the kids and I come by to see it!!! :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 8 2010, 02:56 PM~19273845
> *:wave:
> *


What's up joe what's the plans for the weekend????


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Dec 8 2010, 05:24 PM~19276047
> *Hey homie, I wanna see that ride. When can the kids and I come by to see it!!! :dunno:
> *


anytime bro... just got some chrome back tonight and its looking sick


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

DAM DO I GOT TO BRING UP THE TAKEOVER AGEAN SO WE CAN GET SOME MORE PAGES. :biggrin: .LETS NOT BE SHY PEOPLE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a set of 22 inch spokes with tires for 450 this week if intersted hit me up or pm me


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 8 2010, 09:51 PM~19279119
> *DAM DO I GOT TO BRING UP THE TAKEOVER AGEAN SO WE CAN GET SOME MORE PAGES.  :biggrin: .LETS NOT BE SHY PEOPLE
> *


takeover takeover takeover


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm GOODTIMER thats hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 8 2010, 10:48 PM~19279832
> *:wow: damm GOODTIMER  thats hard
> *


thanks bro.. still got aways to go


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT SOME SKILLZ I LIKE THE STLYE U DO


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 06:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie keep up the good work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: 



Damn that's sexy,keep up the GOOD work Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BOO!!! Sick brother! Looks good


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2010, 11:48 PM~19280470
> *YOU GOT SOME SKILLZ I LIKE THE STLYE U DO
> *


thanks bro, and thank you to bud light


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 8 2010, 11:55 PM~19280532
> *ttt
> *


suup paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Dec 9 2010, 02:16 AM~19281184
> *lookin good homie keep up the good work
> *


thanks solo


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2010, 04:39 AM~19281383
> *:naughty:
> Damn that's sexy,keep up the GOOD work Mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks roy... i talked to interior guy and gonna have him drop the price a few for ya.. il text ya today


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 9 2010, 06:24 AM~19281582
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jim.. tell someone to call me and let me know the details on getting a room for new years


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 9 2010, 07:05 AM~19281720
> *DAMN BOO!!! Sick brother! Looks good
> *


thanks ceez.. still gott awayzz to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

glad to see the pages moving again... keep em moving colorado


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 07:06 PM~19277229
> *anytime bro... just got some chrome back tonight and its looking sick
> *


Ok the kids and I will be up this weekend. It looks good bro. True talent home boy. Hats off to you! :h5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Dec 9 2010, 07:58 AM~19281956
> *Ok the kids and I will be up this weekend. It looks good bro. True talent home boy. Hats off to you! :h5:
> *


ya,bring the kids... these people did there house all up,jus up the street from me and you can show the kids.. its usually on the news every year... dude has a friend in the radio station,so you tune your radio in to this station and listen to this guys music that goes along with the light show.. chit is pretty crazy


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

goodmorning co


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up CO?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up wit that guy that got tha 22' spokes for sale let's see some pic an a # so I can get ahold of u


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 8 2010, 05:15 PM~19275933
> *lets see some pics
> *




























i have 8 in all
two moms 4 each all very good looking pups 
have pic of all 
just let me know


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

How much for the lil pupies bro and a number


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

1978 oldsmobile cutlass runs good 307 motor clean body no title asking $300 OBO or will part out call and ask for Benny 719-469-5149


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 9 2010, 08:23 AM~19281818
> *thanks roy... i talked to interior guy and gonna have him drop the price a few for ya.. il text ya today
> *


Let me know homie I sure would appreciate it :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2010, 05:18 PM~19285687
> *1978 oldsmobile cutlass runs good 307 motor clean body no title asking $300 OBO or will part out call and ask for Benny 719-469-5149
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was gonna fix it up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2010, 07:36 PM~19286958
> *I thought he was gonna fix it up?
> *


who you talking about?? My homie Benny??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2010, 08:58 PM~19287691
> *who you talking about?? My homie Benny??
> *


yeah I thought he had a Cutty he was gonna fix up :dunno:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn macgyver tha 64 lokin hella sick what's up with your interior guy this is d with the black 87 caprice landau


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 9 2010, 09:30 PM~19288095
> *Damn macgyver tha 64 lokin hella sick what's up with your interior guy this is d  with the black 87 caprice landau
> *


Nice Ride


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Right on roy I'm tryin start on her u know what time it is gt all the way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 9 2010, 09:39 PM~19288178
> *Right on roy I'm tryin start on her u know what time it is gt all the way
> *


  


You don't see those around bro....hold on to that mofo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody know where to get some 63 Hardtop Cloth insert material for interior seats?*


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19288284
> *Anybody know where to get some 63 Hardtop Cloth insert material for interior seats?
> *


WHAT UP GOODTIMES 505 STOPIN BY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:01 PM~19287733
> *yeah I thought he had a Cutty he was gonna fix up :dunno:
> *


na he has a regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2010, 09:54 PM~19288349
> *na he has a regal
> *


My bad :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIFETIMER_@Dec 9 2010, 09:52 PM~19288323
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMES 505 STOPIN BY
> *


:wave:
What up FullTIMER


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAC! That fucker is looking hard homie! Much props..... MAC,MAC, Macaroni


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 9 2010, 08:30 PM~19288095
> *Damn macgyver tha 64 lokin hella sick what's up with your interior guy this is d  with the black 87 caprice landau
> *


i have 3 different interior guys,just depending on your price range bro and what you want done


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Dec 9 2010, 10:31 PM~19289334
> *DAMN MAC! That fucker is looking hard homie! Much props..... MAC,MAC, Macaroni
> *


lol, thanks bro.... just trying to post pics to keep colorado pages movin :biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

well keep "em comming mac real good shit man


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19279818
> *getn some more drop shadows finished tonight...getn ready to shoot some candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: YOU GETTING DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN MAC KEEP PUSHING BRO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up good morrin big CO,Koo ill let u know for sure mac about the int keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 10 2010, 04:16 AM~19290542
> *:wow:  :wow: YOU GETTING DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN MAC KEEP PUSHING BRO
> *


thanks bro, its getting there.. gonna throw down on some murals this weekend


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 10 2010, 06:11 AM~19290780
> *What up good morrin big CO,Koo ill let u know for sure mac about the int keep up the good work
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Dec 9 2010, 10:59 PM~19289586
> *well keep "em comming mac real good shit man
> *


keep checkin my paint section thread.. im allways posting pics in there of what im doing


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 AM~19291042
> *
> *


What up bROtha


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Howdy Chuck :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 10 2010, 03:56 PM~19294523
> *Howdy Chuck  :wave:
> *


Bein bored bRO and you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 9 2010, 11:52 AM~19283674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking pups bro. how old are they and are they apple heads? I have 3 right now that are short hair apple heads about a month old and my other dogs getting ready to have puppies in a few weeks also :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..

colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..

thanks yall, and happy holidays


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


I wish you and your family the best up there homie. be safe


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


Congrats mac may peace be with you


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Dec 10 2010, 08:21 PM~19297326
> *I wish you and your family the best up there homie. be safe
> *


thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 10 2010, 08:24 PM~19297354
> *Congrats mac may peace be with you
> *


thanks bro


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


Good Luck in AZ! Never got to meet you, but always liked checkin out your work! Stay in touch with the CO pages! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 10 2010, 08:45 PM~19297505
> *Good Luck in AZ! Never got to meet you, but always liked checkin out your work! Stay in touch with the CO pages! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, and ya im sure il be in here every few days checkin in or postin a new pic of something


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

WHATS GOOD CO... HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!!!! :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


Good luck in the AZ MAC! sorry to have never met you but you do some real good work man. Keep putting it down the CO way! May you continue to be succesfull in AZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Mac....don't be sorry shit....you making things happen....Big Ups homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...



Congrats and good luck out there


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


i never met you either... but good luck in az .. !!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 8 2010, 10:51 PM~19279119
> *DAM DO I GOT TO BRING UP THE TAKEOVER AGEAN SO WE CAN GET SOME MORE PAGES.  :biggrin: .LETS NOT BE SHY PEOPLE
> *


lol!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up CO what the news on this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Mac!!! best of luck down there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Dec 11 2010, 12:24 AM~19299136
> *Good luck in the AZ MAC! sorry to have never met you but you do some real good work man. Keep putting it down the CO way! May you continue to be succesfull in AZ
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 01:07 AM~19299341
> *Congrats Mac....don't be sorry shit....you making things happen....Big Ups homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha... i already hooked up with some of the goodtimers in az.. they ready for me and gonna help me unpack when i get there..


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 11 2010, 07:35 AM~19300099
> *Congrats and good luck out there
> *


thanks ceez, keep in touch bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 11 2010, 08:16 AM~19300213
> *i never met you either... but good luck in az .. !!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2010, 08:39 AM~19300301
> *Congrats Mac!!! best of luck down there!!!
> *


thanks fes.. maybe i can check out your ride when im down there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:56 AM~19300383
> *thanks fes.. maybe i can check out your ride when im down there
> *


yessur... when you heading down there?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:55 AM~19300375
> *thanks ceez, keep in touch bro
> *



Will do brother!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
What up Fes Y Rich


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19297156
> *im sorry to announce that the bank just gave me the green light on our house in Arizona, we are moving.. i would like to personally thank all colorado and lay it low brothers and homies for everything.. thanks for all the support coming to our car shows, positive comments on my artwork and paint jobs, and just leaving a friendly comment to me... i will truely miss seeing alot of the colorado rides and homies that ive grown up with here in colorado..
> 
> colorado will allways be my home and i will still pass thru in the colorado section and see how everyone is doing..
> ...


GLAD I GOT TO MEET AND KNOW YOU MAC YOU YOU KOOL ASS HOMIE CALL ME IF U NEED ANYTHING GOOD LUCK IN AZ MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HAVE *GOODTIMES*!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:54 AM~19300372
> *thanks brotha... i already hooked up with some of the goodtimers in az.. they ready for me and gonna help me unpack when i get there..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 11 2010, 10:11 AM~19300455
> *GLAD I GOT TO MEET  AND KNOW YOU MAC YOU YOU KOOL ASS HOMIE CALL ME IF U NEED ANYTHING GOOD LUCK IN AZ MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HAVE GOODTIMES!!!!
> *


You got shirts or guat fawker?
Anything other than what you texted?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 09:15 AM~19300469
> *You got shirts or guat fawker?
> Anything other than what you texted?
> *


NAW WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up roy how's things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 10:18 AM~19300484
> *What's up roy how's things
> *


Not mucho Rich just trying to make it homie
How you been bro?
Heard you got the yob back....Congrats!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 11 2010, 10:16 AM~19300475
> *NAW WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW
> *


I need a Large womans V-Neck
A Large and XXL oldschool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 10:10 AM~19300446
> *:wave:
> What up Fes Y Rich
> *


whutz good Roy!!! whut you up to???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 AM~19300529
> *whutz good Roy!!! whut you up to???
> *


Nada bro got a 70's party tonight so looking for some bell bottoms,butterfly collar and some platforms
And the ton of Christmas crap we doing
What you getting into homie?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?

Good luck down in AZ Mac.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

GOOD MORNING CHUCK WHATS FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 11 2010, 10:42 AM~19300606
> *GOOD MORNING CHUCK WHATS FOR BREAKFAST
> *


X2
:wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 11 2010, 10:42 AM~19300606
> *GOOD MORNING CHUCK WHATS FOR BREAKFAST
> *


Lol idk yet


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 10:49 AM~19300637
> *X2
> :wow:
> *


If I was in springs it would pRObably be western omelet :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 10:22 AM~19300504
> *Not mucho Rich just trying to make it homie
> How you been bro?
> Heard you got the yob back....Congrats!!!
> *


Not a for sure thing on the yob yet just been getting by hoping I can get started on the new ride soon :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2010, 10:56 AM~19300668
> *If I was in springs it would pRObably be western omelet :biggrin:
> *


where's that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:00 AM~19300692
> *Not a for sure thing on the yob yet just been getting by hoping I can get started on the new ride soon :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya
I'm trying to get some crap done on mines too but I know Imma be layed off soon


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 11:02 AM~19300706
> *where's that?
> *


on coloRadO and chestnut


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19300710
> *I hear ya
> I'm trying to get some crap done on mines too but I know Imma be layed off soon
> *


Well got new ride caddi is for sale and western omelete is on colrado and chestnut bomb ass green chile


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:10 AM~19300734
> *Well got new ride caddi is for sale and western omelete is on colrado and chestnut bomb ass green chile
> *



did you already buy something new????


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2010, 11:14 AM~19300744
> *did you already buy something new????
> *


Yea got a little project 62 ss


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:18 AM~19300761
> *Yea got a little project 62 ss
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:18 AM~19300761
> *Yea got a little project 62 ss
> *


 :wow: 
That's a keeper


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 11:19 AM~19300775
> *:wow:
> That's a keeper
> *




pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


Imma have to go gets me some


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19300710
> *I hear ya
> I'm trying to get some crap done on mines too but I know Imma be layed off soon
> *


layed off what the hell man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 11 2010, 11:23 AM~19300801
> *layed off what the hell man
> *


That fucking Winter bullshit
Hasn't been said yet but to me yet but everybody around me is going
They just holding onto me because I know pipe and nobody else does except 1 other guy
Hopefully I don't get let go....but if I do....well I been down this road more than once :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 11 2010, 11:14 AM~19300744
> *did you already buy something new????
> *


Can't upload pics from my phone don't have a computer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:26 AM~19300828
> *Can't upload pics from my phone don't have a computer
> *



Did you get it?! ?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Good thing you know how to lay pipe for the man :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 11 2010, 11:32 AM~19300871
> *Good thing you know how to lay pipe for the man  :biggrin:
> *


I'll lay pipe in your Manhole......(all Joto) :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 11 2010, 11:29 AM~19300847
> *Did you get it?! ?
> *


Yea now waiting for him to pull the monster motor out of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2010, 09:01 AM~19300408
> *yessur... when you heading down there?
> *


bank said as early as 30-45 days


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:40 AM~19300918
> *bank said as early as 30-45 days
> *


Good luck in az homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 11 2010, 09:11 AM~19300455
> *GLAD I GOT TO MEET  AND KNOW YOU MAC YOU YOU KOOL ASS HOMIE CALL ME IF U NEED ANYTHING GOOD LUCK IN AZ MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HAVE GOODTIMES!!!!
> *


thanks brotha... il be back in colorado visiting and will look everyone up.. hopefully hit a show with everyone or a meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:40 AM~19300918
> *bank said as early as 30-45 days
> *


What part of AZ?
I stayed in Mesa,Chandler,Tempe,and Scottsdale
Bad ass place to stay just tooooooooooo damn hot in the summers


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 11 2010, 09:32 AM~19300549
> *what up CO?
> 
> Good luck down in AZ Mac.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, macgyver, 65 IMPALA SS, RO4LIFE 719

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 10:10 AM~19300734
> *Well got new ride caddi is for sale and western omelete is on colrado and chestnut bomb ass green chile
> *


i like the bombass breakfast burrito


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 10:42 AM~19300925
> *Good luck in az homie
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 10:42 AM~19300931
> *What part of AZ?
> I stayed in Mesa,Chandler,Tempe,and Scottsdale
> Bad ass place to stay just tooooooooooo damn hot in the summers
> *


in buckeye (just outside of phoenix)
yes its hott, its why we got a pool... hopefully when i come back to visit i wont look so white :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:34 AM~19300881
> *Yea now waiting for him to pull the monster motor out of it
> *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 11:33 AM~19300879
> *I'll lay pipe in your Manhole......(all Joto) :happysad:
> *


definitely all joto


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:49 AM~19300968
> *in buckeye (just outside of phoenix)
> yes its hott, its why we got a pool... hopefully when i come back to visit i wont look so white :biggrin:
> *


have fun out there homie. I got some fam down there too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 11 2010, 11:09 AM~19301085
> *have fun out there homie. I got some fam down there too.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2010, 10:30 AM~19300545
> *Nada bro got a 70's party tonight so looking for some bell bottoms,butterfly collar  and some platforms
> And the ton of Christmas crap we doing
> What you getting into homie?
> *


my lady's Bday today so gonna party up a lil' bit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

wake up colorado


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

dead in here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:wow: god bless her


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

startin some murals on my turd


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

:wow: god bless her
[/quote]
x2


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wow: god bless her
[/quote]
x2 :wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 10:55 PM~19304553
> *startin some murals on my turd
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 11 2010, 09:59 PM~19304583
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks holmes.. u never called me back tonight?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

3 WORDS

takeover, goodtimes, & KISSMYASSUHATERS........... lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

forgot to post these pics.... 
my homie at work dumped his biiiitch and she got mad when he wasnt home and keyd one of his drop tops caprice,,, so im in the process of re painting it candy red... but before i put the candy i had to put a mural on the trunk.. since he has gator interior i put a gator eating his ex bitch.. she has a tattoo on her ass of a black widow so i put one on the mural, and i put and torn off hand laying on the ground with a key in it, with bitch written on it.... i have some pics of the mural so far and i candyied it on friday but forgot to take pics, il take pics on monday and post em


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 PM~19304717
> *3 WORDS
> 
> takeover, goodtimes, & KISSMYASSUHATERS........... lol
> ...


 :wow: ttt


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 PM~19304717
> *3 WORDS
> 
> takeover, goodtimes, & KISSMYASSUHATERS........... lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


    :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP GOODTIMER


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 12 2010, 08:29 AM~19306425
> *WUS SUP GOODTIMER
> *


suup brotha


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 08:32 AM~19306435
> *suup brotha
> *


WUS SUP MAC YOUR PAINT COMING OUT HARD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 11 2010, 02:03 PM~19301593
> *my lady's Bday today so gonna party up a lil' bit!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
Happy birthday Krystal(spell check?)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:23 AM~19306597
> *:thumbsup:
> Happy birthday Krystal(spell check?)
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good roy!!! whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Que onda good Sunday to go cruzin what's up big C-S-C


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 12 2010, 08:37 AM~19306456
> *WUS SUP MAC YOUR PAINT COMING OUT HARD
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trekin down to the Springs today! I want that hug session we all talked about earlier! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hit me up when you get down here ceez i got a hug waiting for you!!! no ****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2010, 10:41 AM~19306667
> *Hit me up when you get down here ceez i got a hug waiting for you!!! no ****!!!
> *


You sure about that?


:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:42 AM~19306672
> *You sure about that?
> :happysad:
> *


If he hugs me from behind...hes doing it wrong!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:42 AM~19306672
> *You sure about that?
> :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: i have a hug for you too!!! no ****!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 12 2010, 09:43 AM~19306678
> *If he hugs me from behind...hes doing it wrong!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2010, 10:45 AM~19306688
> *:biggrin: i have a hug for you too!!! no ****!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 12 2010, 10:43 AM~19306678
> *If he hugs me from behind...hes doing it wrong!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pic roy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

nice afro holmes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 AM~19306800
> *nice afro holmes
> *


Fro's B4 Hoes
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma wear dat shit and cruise the vert :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:09 AM~19306831
> *Imma wear dat shit and cruise the vert :cheesy:
> *


take pics.... people gonna be trippin and laughing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 AM~19306839
> *take pics.... people gonna be trippin and laughing
> *


They was trippin just seeing me in my truck and walking in the mall lol
I rocked that fucker all day


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:12 AM~19306855
> *They was trippin just seeing me in my truck and walking in the mall lol
> I rocked that fucker all day
> *


nice. i bet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 11:20 AM~19306903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get a pic of cips new daily????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 11:21 AM~19306909
> *How did you get a pic of cips new daily????
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 11:22 AM~19306913
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 10:56 AM~19306762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 12 2010, 12:20 PM~19307233
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 10:21 AM~19306909
> *How did you get a pic of cips new daily????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2102268456.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 01:42 PM~19308092
> *http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2102268456.html
> *


wtf?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 03:11 PM~19308295
> *wtf?
> *



lol it sounds like this guy has some hate for somebody! i just seen it and thought it was kinda funny so i posted it for other people to see


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 02:14 PM~19308324
> *lol it sounds like this guy has some hate for somebody! i just seen it and thought it was kinda funny so i posted it for other people to see
> *


lol, hoping it wasnt the homie roy from here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 12 2010, 10:39 AM~19306661
> *Trekin down to the Springs today! I want that hug session we all talked about earlier! :biggrin:
> *


Don't be stealing my hug idea I started that along time ago with Swiph :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 02:42 PM~19308092
> *http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2102268456.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Headed to Denver on Wednesday. Gonna be in town til Sunday. Taking some free magazines with me to give to anyone who might have some time to show me around the town. I've never been there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 12 2010, 06:38 PM~19309670
> *Headed to Denver on Wednesday. Gonna be in town til Sunday. Taking some free magazines with me to give to anyone who might have some time to show me around the town. I've never been there.
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt co.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 12 2010, 02:42 PM~19308092
> *http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2102268456.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 12 2010, 08:23 PM~19310442
> *Wut up CO!
> *


whutz good bro!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 12 2010, 09:42 PM~19311188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2010, 05:18 PM~19309120
> *Don't be stealing my hug idea I started that along time ago with Swiph :biggrin:
> *



lol.....whats good brother!!? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

wake up coloRadO


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2010, 07:42 PM~19309711
> *
> *


If anyone has the time, please send me a PM.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning C. Springs. Let the Goodtimes roll


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do C.O


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 13 2010, 02:34 PM~19316322
> *wat it do C.O
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 12 2010, 09:42 PM~19311193
> *whutz good bro!!!
> *


Wut up Fes. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew 719, 303 & 720!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT CO


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ttt Colorado from DENVER CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy: wat up co


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:45 AM~19322886
> *:cheesy: wat up co
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone!!! pages moving kinda slow... whut up eric & izzy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 13 2010, 04:35 PM~19316774
> *Wut up Fes. :biggrin:
> *


whutz up wit' ruthless!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 14 2010, 01:40 PM~19324484
> *whutz up wit' ruthless!!!
> *


Nothing trying to do big things we have a couple of suprises in store for the springs :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 14 2010, 01:48 PM~19324529
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 14 2010, 03:11 PM~19325103
> *Nothing trying to do big things we have a couple of suprises in store for the springs :biggrin:
> *


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good streetseen


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 14 2010, 04:56 PM~19325526
> *What's good streetseen
> *


Getting ready to fly out to Denver tomorrow. What we getting into? We have no plans at all except for da club on Friday night.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19327299
> *Getting ready to fly out to Denver tomorrow. What we getting into? We have no plans at all except for da club on Friday night.
> *


Snow....lot's of it


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2010, 09:44 PM~19328008
> *Snow....lot's of it
> *


Whaa? I guess my forecast was wrong lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> >


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Dec 14 2010, 03:18 PM~19325155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

>


[/quote]
guess im old but :thumbsdown: no one wants to see mavilli vanillia/earkel and a big fat dude with his shirt off rapping.. gross


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 14 2010, 09:25 PM~19328937
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell ya, ice cube all day


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 07:39 PM~19327242
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


GOODTIMES AZ


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 14 2010, 11:50 PM~19330459
> *GOODTIMES  AZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 15 2010, 08:03 AM~19331876
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: suup homie


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Aight brothers... Flying in today. At the airport right now! Will be in Denver around 1pm. Let's get into something. I have several free magazines for my Colorado peeps that we meet out there! PM me if you have time to kick it this week.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJJVcy6XpHY...ayer_detailpage


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 08:08 AM~19331916
> *:wave: suup homie
> *


NOT MUCH AND YOU!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 15 2010, 11:05 AM~19332819
> *Whutz good CO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 15 2010, 11:30 AM~19333002
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good brotha!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 15 2010, 09:15 AM~19331961
> *Aight brothers... Flying in today. At the airport right now! Will be in Denver around 1pm. Let's get into something. I have several free magazines for my Colorado peeps that we meet out there! PM me if you have time to kick it this week.
> *



You got my number...hit me up when you get in


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 15 2010, 03:37 PM~19334306
> *You got my number...hit me up when you get in
> *


In town. Trying to grab a bite right now.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 15 2010, 03:37 PM~19334306
> *You got my number...hit me up when you get in
> *


Yo ceez... I dont have your number. Pm it to me Homie.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO? Christmas specials from LawLess Custom Hydraulics! Accumax solenoids $8.00 reg $10.00. Chrome Street motors $100.00 reg $110.00. More specials available. PM or call 719-671-8975 Happy Holidays!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 14 2010, 10:25 PM~19328937
> *
> *


fuck that soft shit atleast bump some real cube


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 15 2010, 08:43 AM~19332137
> *NOT MUCH AND YOU!!!!!!
> *


doing 100 things at once as usual :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up Glen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 15 2010, 02:03 PM~19334584
> *In town. Trying to grab a bite right now.
> *


see you saturday bro


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 07:59 PM~19336580
> *see you saturday bro
> *


Yey it's a plan.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 07:59 PM~19336580
> *see you saturday bro
> *


Yey it's a plan.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

wad up chris :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 12:47 AM~19340187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 12:47 AM~19340187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT ON THE MOVE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 08:51 AM~19342102
> *
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 16 2010, 10:03 AM~19342185
> *:biggrin:
> *


whutz good!!! we dont have to talk about it, just be about it!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

what up co :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:19 AM~19342301
> *whutz good!!! we dont have to talk about it, just be about it!!!
> *


wuz good fesboogie boogie itz on we is bout it bout ititz gonna be a great year for us :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 16 2010, 10:56 AM~19342605
> *wuz good fesboogie boogie itz on we is bout it bout ititz gonna be a great year for us :ninja:  :ninja:
> *



You still sellin your hooride ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 11:43 PM~19340145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That GOODTIMER lost the hop :0


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 06:13 AM~19341382
> *Whutz good CO!!!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:19 AM~19342301
> *whutz good!!! we dont have to talk about it, just be about it!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 16 2010, 01:16 PM~19343686
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado??? Wuz good with everyone???


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2010, 05:59 PM~19336578
> *wud up Glen?
> *


what's up how you been


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 16 2010, 11:47 AM~19343051
> *You still sellin your hooride ?
> *


wuz good ceez and ya I'm selling it but I got a 70monte now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 16 2010, 05:02 PM~19345469
> *wuz good ceez and ya I'm selling it but I got a 70monte now
> *



NICE! Baller! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19345861
> *NICE! Baller!  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 16 2010, 06:24 PM~19346137
> *:dunno:
> *



Tu eres pelotera tambien cabron!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Shotgun Willies tonight... Who's in?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:19 AM~19342301
> *whutz good!!! we dont have to talk about it, just be about it!!!
> *


Aint gotta be about it when you already are about it :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 06:39 PM~19346245
> *Aint gotta be about it when you already are about it :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

suup GOODTIMER MAC


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 05:39 PM~19346245
> *Aint gotta be about it when you already are about it :cheesy:
> *


well put


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 16 2010, 06:02 PM~19346410
> *suup GOODTIMER MAC
> *


suup dogg


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 07:05 PM~19346437
> *suup dogg
> *


BUD LITE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 16 2010, 06:06 PM~19346451
> *BUD LITE TIME :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Must be nice :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

macgyver, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM goodtimes


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 06:12 PM~19346490
> *Must be nice :happysad:
> *


still painting murals out in the cold garage


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 07:12 PM~19346494
> *macgyver, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM    goodtimes
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 07:12 PM~19346490
> *Must be nice :happysad:
> *


WAS UP ROY


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

suup streetseen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 07:13 PM~19346509
> *still painting murals out in the cold garage
> *


At least the beers are Nice and Cold :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 06:16 PM~19346536
> *At least the beers are Nice and Cold :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


tru tru


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

colorado pages sure movin slow these days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19346522
> *WAS UP ROY
> *


not much dog just watching the SD SF game
you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 16 2010, 06:31 PM~19346178
> *Shotgun Willies tonight... Who's in?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 08:16 PM~19346532
> *suup streetseen
> *


Sup Mac? We getting ready to see some chichi's tonight.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 16 2010, 08:52 PM~19346835
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That means you're in right Ceez??? 9pm is the meetup time...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 16 2010, 07:54 PM~19346853
> *That means you're in right Ceez??? 9pm is the meetup time...
> *


I might be a lil later then that...but I think Shotguns may be open til 4....that gives me 2 good hours of sleep until I have to come back here to work :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 16 2010, 06:53 PM~19346846
> *Sup Mac? We getting ready to see some chichi's tonight.
> *


nice, make sure to take pics so we can see it in your magazine,lol


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 16 2010, 08:55 PM~19346871
> *I might be a lil later then that...but I think Shotguns may be open til 4....that gives me 2 good hours of sleep until I have to come back here to work  :biggrin:
> *


Aight bruddah... Hope you make it through. Text me when you get to the club.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 08:58 PM~19346893
> *nice, make sure to take pics so we can see it in your magazine,lol
> *


Im'ma try but if not, we already have plenty in the mag anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 16 2010, 07:30 PM~19347189
> *Im'ma try but if not, we already have plenty in the mag anyway
> *


nice. see ya saturday holmes


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 06:39 PM~19346245
> *Aint gotta be about it when you already are about it :cheesy:
> *


defensive???  :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:24 PM~19347643
> *defensive???   :dunno:
> *


lol
Not at all my brotha Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:32 PM~19347704
> *lol
> Not at all my brotha Fes
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19347750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a picturs with me actually in the car
Thank Fes :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19347750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 09:41 PM~19347780
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Cuz? :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's what this topic needs ....Fresh Pics 
Big Jinx putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 08:42 PM~19347788
> *What up Cuz? :wave:
> *


not much just chillin , getting ready for the holiday . how r u and the fam ??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes on a Serio note how Good is Randy's work homie?
Can it compete with Mayo's as far as tightness of fabric and stitching?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19347760
> *Wow a picturs with me actually in the car
> Thank Fes  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 09:43 PM~19347800
> *not much just chillin , getting ready for the holiday . how r u and the fam ??
> *


We're Good....spending a chitload of Money this Holiday(That I wish was used on the ride) but really Good....Lil Roy is getting huge and doing very well in school and Lynda is really doing Good at work....Hopefully Good enough for me to quite work one day :cheesy: 
How are you and yours?
Shoot me some addys Cuz so I can shoot some cards out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19347814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like white on white on white to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19347814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 


Damn it's been 3 weeks since I drove my chit....miss the bish already :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:48 PM~19347839
> *looks like white on white on white to me
> *


Whitemares :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19347812
> *Hey Fes on a Serio note how Good is Randy's work homie?
> Can it compete with Mayo's as far as tightness of fabric and stitching?
> *


ask macgyver!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:49 PM~19347847
> *Whitemares :biggrin:
> *


if you get out it's just white on white


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 08:47 PM~19347829
> *We're Good....spending a chitload of Money this Holiday(That I wish was used on the ride) but really Good....Lil Roy is getting huge and doing very well in school and Lynda is really doing Good at work....Hopefully Good enough for me to quite work one day :cheesy:
> How are you and yours?
> Shoot me some addys Cuz so I can shoot some cards out
> *


Ayanna is doing great in school awards left and right , helps out alot with her baby brother . Jacob turns 1 on Jan 7 . Boy is growing way to fast for me . Getting ready to move to another house . I need something with a garage and another room . Work is doing real good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:49 PM~19347853
> *if you get out it's just white on white
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What da fawk you been up to homie :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:52 PM~19347876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What da fawk you been up to homie :wave:
> *


makin moves :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 16 2010, 08:48 PM~19347839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 09:51 PM~19347868
> *Ayanna is doing great in school awards left and right , helps out alot with her baby brother . Jacob turns 1 on Jan 7 . Boy is growing way to fast for me . Getting ready to move to another house . I need something with a garage and another room . Work is doing real good.
> *


That's Great to hear :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:52 PM~19347886
> *makin moves :cheesy:
> *


You always got an Ace up your sleeve  



You gonna keep the 9?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:54 PM~19347907
> *You always got an Ace up your sleeve
> You gonna keep the 9?
> *


we'll see what happens


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:53 PM~19347895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:55 PM~19347913
> *we'll see what happens
> *


Damn it ....all the suspense......I wish I could be patient enough to be suspenseful


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 08:55 PM~19347915
> *Great Pic :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fes probably has all kinds of pics....he be Bogarting em for Months


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry welcome back to the coloRadO topic lol just jk. bRO, how you been doin???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19347943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass !!!!!!
























































The ride in back of the Cutlass  



JK but Nice pic of the lock up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19347948
> *Larry welcome back to the coloRadO topic lol just jk. bRO, how you been doin???
> *


 :biggrin: 
He's repairing it


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19345861
> *NICE! Baller!  :biggrin:
> *


triing to be haha lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19347970
> *triing to be haha lol
> *


Post pics of the new ride fawker


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19347944
> *Fes probably has all kinds of pics....he be Bogarting em for Months
> *


those are early summer pics!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what's up RenzO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn SD is killing SF :angry:
Fawkin Sparklers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:01 PM~19347984
> *those are early summer pics!!!
> *


Don't stop now :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 10:03 PM~19348003
> *Don't stop now :biggrin:
> *


this shit is slow as fuck...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 10:04 PM~19348018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I miss the Harbor Area
I been meaning to take the wife,and son back for a week or so


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:08 PM~19348046
> *this shit is slow as fuck...
> *


Use Photobucket ...upload em all at once come back in 20 minutes and post all hundred of em


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:08 PM~19348054
> *Damn I miss the Harbor Area
> I been meaning to take the wife,and son back for a week or so
> *


I will be there for new years . Harbor Park BBQ with the USOs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 10:09 PM~19348073
> *I will be there for new years . Harbor Park BBQ with the USOs
> *


That would be the shit
I remember when nobody wanted to be in that Park,back when Normont Terrace was still up
take plenty of pics and go up the hill and take a few :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:10 PM~19348079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That homie 3 wheeled the chit outta that ride that day....Bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 16 2010, 09:12 PM~19348102
> *That would be the shit
> I remember when nobody wanted to be in that Park,back when Normont Terrace was still up
> take plenty of pics and go up the hill and take a few  :biggrin:
> *


I remember my Dad taking us there to fish all the time . I am towing the Lincoln out so I can cruise the Point and everywhere else . Good way to end the year and start the new year . I will take plenty pics :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 10:15 PM~19348134
> *I remember my Dad taking us there to fish all the time . I am towing the Lincoln out so I can cruise the Point and everywhere else . Good way to end the year and start the new year . I will take plenty pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 PM~19347948
> *Larry welcome back to the coloRadO topic lol just jk. bRO, how you been doin???
> *


I've been in the Co topic just nothing worth posting I'm doing like you dog just here and there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:39 PM~19348399
> *I've been in the Co topic just nothing worth posting I'm doing like you dog just here and there :biggrin:
> *


57 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up JR??


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 10:04 PM~19348018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 16 2010, 10:09 PM~19348073
> *I will be there for new years . Harbor Park BBQ with the USOs
> *


HARBOR PARK! THATS MY NECK OF THE WOODS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up co. how (WE) doin


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

No way fess you selling that shit tell me it is just a bad joke


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19348968
> *No way fess you selling that shit tell me it is just a bad joke
> *


if it goes, it goes... got some other plans big homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll post some more pics tomorrow!!! got a gang of pics but not alot of time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

getn ready for some candy,,,


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 10:58 PM~19349134
> *getn ready for some candy,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 11:58 PM~19349134
> *getn ready for some candy,,,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2010, 09:26 PM~19348253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fes that car is the shit homie if i had the cash i would be on that list of build it dont buy it!!but smiling while driving it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 17 2010, 02:46 AM~19350090
> *fes that car is the shit homie if i had the cash i would be on that list of build it dont buy it!!but smiling while driving it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie... how have you guys been??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz it dew CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good pics Fes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 AM~19350743
> *Good pics Fes!
> *


thutz not even 1/2 of them!!! Got a gang of pics but whutz good wit' you papo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2010, 08:33 AM~19350758
> *thutz not even 1/2 of them!!! Got a gang of pics but whutz good wit' you papo!!!
> *



Tired brother....had a LONG day at work yesterday and back at work as of 630 this morning...its non stop but thank god I got a job! Whats good with you?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO....... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:15 AM~19350963
> *Tired brother....had a LONG day at work yesterday and back at work as of 630 this morning...its non stop but thank god I got a job! Whats good with you?
> *


in the same situation as you!!! just gettin real excited about the summer though...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

I wanna thank the homies from Just Casual CC for showing us a good time last night at Shotgun Willies then Dandy Dan's where we got more love. It was great meeting you bruddahs!

Ceez... Where were you amigo??? LOL! You missed the chi chis!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2010, 03:46 AM~19350274
> *thanks homie... how have you guys been???  :biggrin:
> *


good homie kinda disappointed wanted to do some doughnuts but not that much snow fell! :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 17 2010, 10:22 AM~19351425
> *good homie kinda disappointed wanted to do some doughnuts but not that much snow fell!  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: itz cold as fuck though up here in denver!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Dec 17 2010, 10:22 AM~19351425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its 21 here with bout 4 inches of snow on the ground and a forecast of snow for the next 4-5 days! :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 17 2010, 11:47 AM~19352078
> *Its 21 here with bout 4 inches of snow on the ground and a forecast of snow for the next 4-5 days!  :angry:
> *


damn dat sucks!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol nevermind!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2010, 12:17 PM~19352322
> *lol nevermind!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 17 2010, 09:35 AM~19351086
> *I wanna thank the homies from Just Casual CC for showing us a good time last night at Shotgun Willies then Dandy Dan's where we got more love. It was great meeting you bruddahs!
> 
> Ceez... Where were you amigo??? LOL! You missed the chi chis!
> *



DAMN...you all went to the hood....lol! Glad you guys had fun. 

I got stuck here at work then had to drive out to Superior to pick up my kids. So was a late night but not the way I wanted to spend it. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 17 2010, 02:08 PM~19353166
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whutz good fucker!!!


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

WATS CRACKIN HOMIES HOW U LIKE THAT SNOW


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Wut up CO RUTHLESS in da house :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

what up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2010, 03:47 PM~19353964
> *what up CO
> *


whutz good homie!!! how you been???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 10:58 PM~19349134
> *getn ready for some candy,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anybody have any cutty euro clip parts bezels corner amber blinker lights 4 sale? :dunno: :x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 17 2010, 05:42 PM~19354898
> *anybody have any cutty euro clip parts bezels corner amber blinker lights 4 sale?  :dunno:  :x:
> *


good luck w/ dat!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 17 2010, 03:11 PM~19353181
> *DAMN...you all went to the hood....lol! Glad you guys had fun.
> 
> I got stuck here at work then had to drive out to Superior to pick up my kids. So was a late night but not the way I wanted to spend it.  :biggrin:
> *


Mane, we at least need to meetup for a couple of hours before I fly out... How difficult will it be for you to meet up with me on Sunday morning to watch the Texans game? I'm planning on watching it at Choppers Sports Bar and leaving la wifa at the 16th street mall during the game. I'm planning on heading to Colorado Springs tomorrow.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

check out the flyer come out support!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2010, 10:26 PM~19357320
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good chuck???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 17 2010, 10:26 PM~19357320
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good chuck???


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2010, 05:23 PM~19355236
> *good luck w/ dat!!!
> *


i hear you on that just tryin my luck :biggrin: :x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 18 2010, 03:45 AM~19359061
> *i hear you on that just tryin my luck :biggrin:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2010, 05:35 AM~19359314
> *Whutz Good CO!!!
> *


Its saturday what you doin up so early?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2010, 10:49 PM~19357501
> *whutz good chuck???
> *


Not much bRO! Have you talked to swiph?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Headed to Co Springs this morning. Wanna check out the town before we kick it with da homiez tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 09:09 AM~19359867
> *Headed to Co Springs this morning. Wanna check out the town before we kick it with da homiez tonight.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO, WE MEETING AT 4, SO HIT ME UP WHEN U GET HERE


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 11:13 AM~19359891
> *SOUNDS GOOD BRO, WE MEETING AT 4, SO HIT ME UP WHEN U GET HERE
> *


Yo... Are there any swap meets / flea markets over there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 AM~19360004
> *Yo... Are there any swap meets / flea markets over there?
> *


YA,BUT ITS PROBABLY TOO COLD AND NOT RUNNING..


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

macgyver, Chapo, streetseen.com, MACULANT, BigCeez

MORNING COLORADO


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 11:37 AM~19360019
> *YA,BUT ITS PROBABLY TOO COLD AND NOT RUNNING..
> *


Whaa? Let me rephrase that. Any INDOOR swap meets or flea markets in Co Springs? lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 09:55 AM~19360113
> *Whaa? Let me rephrase that. Any INDOOR swap meets or flea markets in Co Springs? lol.
> *


nah, this town sucks.. theres a nice put put golf course or a hooters here, but nuthin fun..lol


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 11:59 AM~19360140
> *nah, this town sucks.. theres a nice put put golf course or a hooters here, but nuthin fun..lol
> *


You're not selling me on this trip over there bruddah lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 10:03 AM~19360162
> *You're not selling me on this trip over there bruddah lol!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120661003567

Truly Beautiful


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But this would be the ultimate


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-Low-Rod-...=item3a616d2984


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 11:03 AM~19360162
> *You're not selling me on this trip over there bruddah lol!
> *


Wut up Streetseen!? You gonna cover any CO shows this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Dec 18 2010, 06:57 AM~19359343
> *Its saturday what you doin up so early?
> *


im working bro, whut you up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 18 2010, 07:46 AM~19359419
> *Not much bRO! Have you talked to swiph?
> *


yeah he got transferred to florence so atleast he's in da state... he wanted me to post some shit for him but i havent had time, he be writing stories!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

****** literally be smoking choppers & blunts everywhere in denver!!! 16 st mall by da cops and all, i aint never seen some shit like this before!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2010, 01:50 PM~19361219
> ******* literally be smoking choppers & blunts everywhere in denver!!! 16 st mall by da cops and all, i aint never seen some shit like this before!!!
> *


I heard there's a big ass 420 rally there today :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2010, 01:50 PM~19361219
> ******* literally be smoking choppers & blunts everywhere in denver!!! 16 st mall by da cops and all, i aint never seen some shit like this before!!!
> *


It aint called the Mile High City for nuthin!  The elevation is just a front.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 12:35 PM~19360693
> *But this would be the ultimate
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-Low-Rod-...=item3a616d2984
> *


THAT THING IS SICK ID BE ALL OVER IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 18 2010, 02:12 PM~19361331
> *THAT THING IS SICK ID BE ALL OVER IT
> *


:yes:
Only 62 Bubble Bel Air lowrider I ever seen was in Japan
Toss some D's or Z's on this bish and roll it like that
Someday
What up Ivan tell everyone me Lynda and Lil Roy said Happy Holidays :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 02:22 PM~19361384
> *:yes:
> Only 62 Bubble Bel Air lowrider I ever seen was in Japan
> Toss some D's or Z's on this bish and roll it like that
> ...


will do you and the family have a good christmas. hope santa gets you some cool shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 18 2010, 02:23 PM~19361388
> *will do you and the family have a good christmas. hope santa gets you some cool shit
> *


Yeah hopefully :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 11:29 AM~19360643
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120661003567
> 
> Truly Beautiful
> *


damn, reminds me of my old one, (except he has a top the works!)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 01:52 PM~19361227
> *I heard there's a big ass 420 rally there today :happysad:
> *


yeah kushcon or some shit like dat...


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What up Fes


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 18 2010, 01:47 PM~19360763
> *Wut up Streetseen!?  You gonna cover any CO shows this year?
> *


We're definitely open to it. Let's see what we can do to make something happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 03:19 PM~19362054
> *We're definitely open to it. Let's see what we can do to make something happen.
> *


that would be cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 18 2010, 03:58 PM~19361944
> *What up Fes
> *


whutz up paul!!! how you been bro??? im'ma post a pic of you on here when i get a chance!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 18 2010, 01:58 PM~19361259
> *It aint called the Mile High City for nuthin!   The elevation is just a front.
> *


yeah i noticed, they luv to get medicated up here!!!


----------



## RS G (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, streetseen.com



Great to meet you tonight bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*NEW MEXICO PASSING THROUGH.... *:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Dec 18 2010, 10:14 PM~19364495
> *NEW MEXICO PASSING THROUGH.... :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up FullTimer


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 10:15 PM~19364499
> *:wave:
> What up FullTimer
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM HELPING TAKE OUR BROTHER JOEYS FRAME TO THE PAINTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 11:04 PM~19364437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, streetseen.com
> Great to meet you tonight bro :thumbsup:
> *


Same here bro. Thanks for the invite out!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Dec 18 2010, 10:20 PM~19364531
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM HELPING TAKE OUR BROTHER JOEYS FRAME TO THE PAINTER.... :biggrin:
> *


Keep pushing
You guys looking GOOD out there


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hell yea right on nice meetin u tonite sreetseen next time we will brake out the rides for your mag by the way nice rides in your mag hommie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 18 2010, 11:01 PM~19364764
> *Hell yea right on nice meetin u tonite sreetseen next time we will brake out the rides for your mag by the way nice rides in your mag hommie
> *


:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy do you know if 63 and 64 share the same cowl panel ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 18 2010, 11:07 PM~19364809
> *Roy do you know if 63 and 64 share the same cowl panel ?
> *


They do homie....you need one I have an extra?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 11:08 PM~19364815
> *They do homie....you need one I have an extra?
> *


I may have came across a chrome one from a 63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cowl vent right?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah under the windshield


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ivan a few of us meeting up for the Raiders game tomorrow
Come on down foolio


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 18 2010, 11:16 PM~19364864
> *yeah under the windshield
> *


Yeah they are the same homie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 11:17 PM~19364869
> *Hey Ivan a few of us meeting up for the Raiders game tomorrow
> Come on down foolio
> *


I wish man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 18 2010, 11:22 PM~19364897
> *I wish man
> *


Me too
Miss you bro....No Joto


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19364764
> *Hell yea right on nice meetin u tonite sreetseen next time we will brake out the rides for your mag by the way nice rides in your mag hommie
> *


Same here amigo. Thanks for the kind words. Hell yeah... Next time, bust out da rides.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 11:32 PM~19364961
> *Same here amigo. Thanks for the kind words. Hell yeah... Next time, bust out da rides.
> *


Just to be clear.... any rides seen tonight were not plaqued 
Hey great meeting you homie and once you get the subs
cription info hit me up ....I'm GOOD for a year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see TY at the meeting tonight :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's our Pic-man?
You late Jaime


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 09:41 PM~19364645
> *Same here bro. Thanks for the invite out!
> *


thanks for making the trip from denver bro.. il hit ya back later,,, been at the afterparty


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks to all my brothas for the goodbyes for me leaving to arizona tonight ... alot of GOOD words tonight and its tuff for me to leave but i gotta do what i gotta do... glad i can still represent goodtimes and be the new v.p. in arizona and have colorado backing me.. thanks everyone


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 01:59 AM~19365445
> *thanks for making the trip from denver bro.. il hit ya back later,,, been at the afterparty
> *


No prob homie.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Big shout out to Just Casual CC & Memories CC in Denver for showing us a great time late tonight. Big thanks to Good Times CC for living up to their names earlier this evening in Colorado Springs! Thanks a million for feeding us amigos. The food was delicious.

I'm watching the Texans game tomorrow morning at Choppers Sports Grill (80 S. Madison St., Denver, Colorado 80209) if anyone cares to join me in cheering on my hometown boys... Then it's back to Houston Texas.

Thanks so much to everyone who has shown great hospitality to us during our trip here.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! down in 'Bur-Que right now, they get more snow in North N.M. than we have so far!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 19 2010, 10:07 AM~19366922
> *Whutz good CO!!! down in 'Bur-Que right now, they get more snow in North N.M. than we have so far!!!
> *


be carefull down there so you dont get snowed in holmes...lol


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What up colorado


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 11:46 PM~19365038
> *Great to see TY at the meeting tonight :cheesy:
> *


you wish I was there fawker for a g t meeting how does it feel to wat some thing you can't have fawker haha lol j/p


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 19 2010, 01:33 AM~19365838
> *Big shout out to Just Casual CC & Memories CC in Denver for showing us a great time late tonight. Big thanks to Good Times CC for living up to their names earlier this evening in Colorado Springs! Thanks a million for feeding us amigos. The food was delicious.
> 
> I'm watching the Texans game tomorrow morning at Choppers Sports Grill (80 S. Madison St., Denver, Colorado 80209) if anyone cares to join me in cheering on my hometown boys... Then it's back to Houston Texas.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Anytime homie had a great time have a safe trip back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 AM~19367014
> *you wish I was there fawker for a g t meeting how does it feel to wat some thing you can't have fawker haha lol j/p
> *


Lol


I got everything I ever wanted homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:00 PM~19367215
> *Lol
> I got everything I ever wanted homie
> *


lol fawker I have been getting nonstop calls bout ur post lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 12:07 PM~19367246
> *lol fawker I have been getting nonstop calls bout ur post lol
> *


I knew I shoulda took a pic of you there
But I was being nice,but it was really cool of you to stick around after the work and experience those GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Why you giving up your Identity Mr.Colorado???


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2084662700.html


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 18 2010, 04:19 PM~19362054
> *We're definitely open to it. Let's see what we can do to make something happen.
> *


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:09 PM~19367254
> *I knew I shoulda took a pic of you there
> But I was being nice,but it was really cool of you to stick around after the work and experience those GOODTIMES
> *


lol enough of that shit fawker you kon I was not there asshoe just did some work at the store and was gone when I was done lol


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 10:46 PM~19365038
> *Great to see TY at the meeting tonight :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:09 PM~19367254
> *I knew I shoulda took a pic of you there
> But I was being nice,but it was really cool of you to stick around after the work and experience those GOODTIMES
> *


lol enough of that shit fawker you kon I was not there asshoe just did some work at the store and was gone when I was done lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 12:28 PM~19367343
> *lol enough of that shit fawker you kon I was not there  asshoe just did some work at the store and was gone when I was done lol
> *


Don't make me post the pic of you with the plaque :0


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:32 PM~19367367
> *Don't make me post the pic of you with the plaque :0
> *


you wish I had a plague you guys would be on top of the world if I was g t member lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 12:36 PM~19367385
> *you wish I had a plague you guys would be on top of the world if I was g t member lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Now that shit is really funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 12:32 PM~19367364
> *lol enough of that shit fawker you kon I was not there  asshoe just did some work at the store and was gone when I was done lol
> *


If that's what you wanna call it Mr.Prospect
Don't prolong your prospecting Time homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:38 PM~19367402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now that shit is really funny
> *


lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:40 PM~19367412
> *If that's what you wanna call it Mr.Prospect
> Don't prolong your prospecting Time homie
> *


ur not that lucky homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*RAIDERS/BRONCOS Game today at TIME Out Sports bar on Academy and Drennan.Come on down*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I better get ready
See you at the next Meeting Ty
:wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

what the hell happened to the last post


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:53 PM~19367501
> *Well I better get ready
> See you at the next Meeting Ty
> :wave:
> *


keep dreaming homie lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wow! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 11:09 AM~19367254
> *I knew I shoulda took a pic of you there
> But I was being nice,but it was really cool of you to stick around after the work and experience those GOODTIMES
> *


we gotta get TY,S goodtime plaque ready


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 19 2010, 11:36 AM~19367385
> *you wish I had a plague you guys would be on top of the world if I was g t member lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: too funy


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 11:47 AM~19367460
> *RAIDERS/BRONCOS Game today at TIME Out Sports bar on Academy and Drennan.Come on down
> *


danny will be there representing all us BRONCO fans!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 11:22 AM~19366998
> *be carefull down there so you dont get snowed in holmes...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

All i can say is atleast orton wasnt in and mcdaniels is gone. :happysad: I will say even with the lack of good play calling it was a very good show for tebow!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Raiders did it again!!!!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 05:09 PM~19368997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 01:21 PM~19367967
> *we gotta get TY,S  goodtime plaque ready
> *


cool heard we got a pic today of him and the plaque...need to post it up..lol


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 19 2010, 12:36 AM~19364976
> *Just to be clear.... any rides seen tonight were not plaqued
> Hey great meeting you homie and once you get the subs
> cription info hit me up ....I'm GOOD for a year
> *


There's a link in my signature for subscriptions...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 12:19 AM~19373017
> *There's a link in my signature for subscriptions...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

how about them RAIDERS co.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HEY GUYS I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING THE 1ST ANNUAL SANTA CRUISING THREW THE HOOD A GREAT SUCCESS!!!!THIS WAS A CLLA PUT ON EVENT.WE GAVE OUT CANDY WARM HATS AND GLOVES TO ABOUT 400 TO 500 KID IN THE PROJECTS YESTERDAY!!!!!!WE CARRI VAN TO 4 DIFFERENT PROJECTS FROM THE NORTH SOUTH EAST AND WEST!!!!!!!!!!SUPPORTERS WERE SHOW OFF C.C SWEET DREAMS DENVER CHAPTER C.C ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER CHAPTER C.C MIZFITZ C.C DENVER C.C SOLO RIDERS AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SUAVE C.C THAT CAME FROM LONGMONT!!!!!!!!! IF PEOPLE ARE ASKING WHAT IS THE CLLA ITS OUR WIFES GIRLFRIENDS FAMILY MEMBERS THAT ARE TRYING TO PULL WOMEN TOGETHER FOR THERE WONT BE SEPARATION AND SO ALL OUR WOMEN CAN GET ALONG WITH OTHER FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS. AND TO MINGLE WITH EACH OTHER AND IN THE PROCESS HELP BUILD FRIENDSHIPS TO MAKE THE CLA A MUCH STRONGER ALLIANCE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks to the homies that took time out of their schedules to show me and my lady a great time in Colorado. We hope to return soon. Maybe next time with the magazine covering a show. Great meeting everyone!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19374952
> *Thanks to the homies that took time out of their schedules to show me and my lady a great time in Colorado. We hope to return soon. Maybe next time with the magazine covering a show. Great meeting everyone!
> *


Hope you had a safe trip back...right on for stoppin by and hangin during Juniors Birthday! I appreciate it homie...see ya in Texas next year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 01:19 AM~19373017
> *There's a link in my signature for subscriptions...
> *


:thumbsup:
Bought


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 PM~19371763
> *cool heard we got a pic today of him and the plaque...need to post it up..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19374952
> *Thanks to the homies that took time out of their schedules to show me and my lady a great time in Colorado. We hope to return soon. Maybe next time with the magazine covering a show. Great meeting everyone!
> *


   

Hopefully i will be there to meet you bro when you come back to cover some shows :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 20 2010, 01:00 PM~19375065
> *Hope you had a safe trip back...right on for stoppin by and hangin during Juniors Birthday! I appreciate it homie...see ya in Texas next year.
> *


Yeah, it was a bumpy flight, but we made it back on land safely!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 01:17 PM~19375165
> *:thumbsup:
> Bought
> *


Thanks for the support bruddah. The January magazine arrives today and ships to subscribers tomorrow.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 12:32 PM~19375281
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> fawker lol*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 20 2010, 03:44 PM~19376819
> *fawker lol
> *


Remember what we talked about...Try to get all the 411 you can  
And act like you don't know nada


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 12:32 PM~19375281
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I should break out my pic of you Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2010, 06:25 PM~19378077
> *Guess I should break out my pic of  you Roy :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
Why you gotta side bust?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 06:28 PM~19378093
> *:happysad:
> Why you gotta side bust?
> *


HaHa LOL I'm just fucking with ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2010, 06:30 PM~19378113
> *HaHa LOL I'm just fucking with ya
> *


 :biggrin: 
wheew I can only imagine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wanna get this for Christmas next year

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-ft-Inflatable-Santa-...=item1e604ac53b


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RUTHLESS!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 10:45 AM~19374952
> *Thanks to the homies that took time out of their schedules to show me and my lady a great time in Colorado. We hope to return soon. Maybe next time with the magazine covering a show. Great meeting everyone!
> *


thanks for kickin it... im glad those pics got took when they did.. it was all down hill after that. lol.. nice to meet you and your wife... always welcome in colorado..!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 10:45 AM~19374952
> *Thanks to the homies that took time out of their schedules to show me and my lady a great time in Colorado. We hope to return soon. Maybe next time with the magazine covering a show. Great meeting everyone!
> *




good meetin ya holmes, ya i got the shocker backwards on that one....lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 11:32 AM~19375281
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what happened,,,,,, i thought ty wanted to keep this pic on the down low and he was gonna let his other lil club know about him leaving after xmas?

oops, guess they know now.... welcome home brotha :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:14 PM~19378437
> *thanks for kickin it... im glad those pics got took when they did.. it was all down hill after that. lol.. nice to meet you and your wife... always welcome in colorado..!!!
> *


Yeah I'm planning on going back no matter what... just not sure when yet.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 08:20 PM~19378477
> *good meetin ya holmes, ya i got the shocker backwards on that one....lol
> *


That's OK compadre. I like your style. I once went for 3 in the stink!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 06:59 PM~19378774
> *Yeah I'm planning on going back no matter what... just not sure when yet.
> *


I'm gonna try to get some cruise nights/car show nights goin this summer here in Pueblo! Would love to see Street Seen down here for it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 07:01 PM~19378786
> *That's OK compadre. I like your style. I once went for 3 in the stink!
> *


 :barf: gross dude


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Video of my regal this summer after the show in Alamosa. It did better at the show with full batteries. 36" Gonna swap to bigger coils and do some fine tuning for next summer if i dont sell it.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 20 2010, 08:35 PM~19379092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19379044
> *:barf:  gross dude
> *


Hahahahaha!!!!! Hey that girl wasn't complaining!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 09:20 PM~19379505
> *Hahahahaha!!!!! Hey that girl wasn't complaining!
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 20 2010, 09:17 PM~19378933
> *I'm gonna try to get some cruise nights/car show nights goin this summer here in Pueblo! Would love to see Street Seen down here for it!
> *


Homie... we're down for whatever. Make sure to PM us your contact info and stay in touch with us on what's going down.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 20 2010, 08:35 PM~19379092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car gets it :thumbsup:
Nice pop to it


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 20 2010, 09:10 PM~19380105
> *That car gets it :thumbsup:
> Nice pop to it
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 20 2010, 08:57 PM~19379940
> *Homie... we're down for whatever. Make sure to PM us your contact info and stay in touch with us on what's going down.
> *


PM'd :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2010, 06:25 PM~19378077
> *Guess I should break out my pic of  you Roy :biggrin:
> *


hey larry go ahead a post that pic homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 07:23 PM~19378510
> *what happened,,,,,, i thought ty wanted to keep this pic on the down low and he was gonna let his other lil club know about him leaving after xmas?
> 
> oops, guess they know now.... welcome home brotha :biggrin:
> *


u guys are really funny haha lol


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TC_9vMFSU...ayer_detailpage :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 20 2010, 10:30 PM~19380349
> *hey larry go ahead a post that pic homie
> *


Your half amazing and #1 in the streets you don't need my help


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 20 2010, 08:35 PM~19379092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2010, 01:02 AM~19382115
> *Your half amazing and #1 in the streets you don't need my help
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Crackin' CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2010, 01:02 AM~19382115
> *Your half amazing and #1 in the streets you don't need my help
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 20 2010, 09:34 PM~19380405
> *u guys are really funny  haha lol
> *


jus messin with you homeslice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 21 2010, 09:23 AM~19383593
> *
> *


whutz good pana!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 09:34 AM~19383655
> *whutz good pana!!!
> *




Enjoyin a day off before going back to work tomorrow. Big plans for Xmas ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 21 2010, 09:36 AM~19383664
> *Enjoyin a day off before going back to work tomorrow. Big plans for Xmas ?
> *


Not really working and chillin' wit' da fam!!! you???


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

what up big CO lookin for any 87 caprice landau parts hit me up


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

saved from page 2. :guns: PAGE 2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 10:23 AM~19383946
> *Not really working and chillin' wit' da fam!!! you???
> *



Same thing...working xmas eve and on call during xmas... :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 21 2010, 03:17 PM~19386040
> *Same thing...working xmas eve and on call during xmas... :uh:
> *


yeah it sucks homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cuttyro303 (Jun 17, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM R FAMILY TO URS !!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 02:47 AM~19382858
> *Whutz Crackin' CO!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMP'N?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 21 2010, 05:48 PM~19387132
> *WHAT UP BIG PIMP'N?
> *


workin' & gettin' shit ready!!! whutz good w/ you homie???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

A couple mo' pics... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 06:02 PM~19387775
> *workin' & gettin' shit ready!!! whutz good w/ you homie???
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE... JUST GOT MY DUMP BACK FROM ANDY WAIT'N FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 21 2010, 07:47 PM~19388157
> *SAME HERE HOMIE... JUST GOT MY DUMP BACK FROM ANDY WAIT'N FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What ift do Fess you making me cry this close to the 25th but im lovin the pics keep them coming


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 21 2010, 08:13 PM~19388401
> *What ift do Fess you making me cry this close to the 25th but im lovin the pics keep them coming
> *


 :roflmao: Whutz good Big homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 08:31 PM~19388561
> *:roflmao: Whutz good Big homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much but spending way to much money that i barely have on both my high price ho sons.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Dec 21 2010, 08:36 PM~19388599
> *Not much but spending way to much money that i barely have on both my high price ho sons.
> *


Lol!!! I feel you homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19388609
> *Lol!!! I feel you homie!!!
> *


You still working that crazy schedule. and what you doing for the 31st


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, BIGJIM, theonenonly, Chapo, raiderhater719
***** get out the shitter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ya right he is still washing his shortes in the mcdonlds sinklol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

guuuud pics uncle FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 09:30 PM~19389071
> *guuuud pics uncle FES
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 08:51 PM~19388714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Bo Jackson


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 21 2010, 10:19 PM~19389526
> *Nice Pics Fes :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie... still got more!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 21 2010, 10:27 PM~19389606
> *:0
> Bo Jackson
> *


Bo knows football!!! :biggrin: he was da shit till he got dat hip injury!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 20 2010, 05:48 PM~19378234
> *RUTHLESS!!
> *


thats what iam talkin bout homie aint goin no where!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 08:30 PM~19389071
> *guuuud pics uncle FES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Rolling through neighbors :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 21 2010, 10:55 PM~19389911
> *Rolling through neighbors :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up Brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:












:thumbsup:













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You a foo Ty ....why it look like you just sharted?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 21 2010, 11:16 PM~19390109
> *You a foo Ty ....why it look like you just sharted?
> *


you think to much bub :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 21 2010, 11:22 PM~19390183
> *you think to much bub :0  :0  :0
> *


Just fuckin wit ya homie


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 21 2010, 11:27 PM~19390239
> *Just fuckin wit ya homie
> *


I know homie itz all good


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574270


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up co what going on hope every bodys holidays r good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 22 2010, 07:05 AM~19392349
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO WRINKLES PASSING THRU
> *


GOOD morning wrinkels :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Great pics Fes :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good fawkers hahh lol yourz truly stopping by :nicoderm:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

WAT IT DO PEEPS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 22 2010, 09:09 AM~19392610
> *Great pics Fes  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!! how you been? i almost forgot about all those pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 22 2010, 12:31 PM~19393915
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!! you ready homie???


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn back to work :banghead:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2010, 02:06 PM~19394664
> *whutz good eric!!! you ready homie???
> *


For the TAKEOVER haha nah wut up fes. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 05:40 PM~19396453
> *For the TAKEOVER haha nah wut up fes.    :cheesy:
> *


whutz good ricky!!! you know we aint tryin to takeover shit!!! we just here having fun & doin our thang!!!  we creating our own lane... whut up w/ da ruthless fam???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMES FAMILIA & ALL YOU COOL ASS PEOPLE FROM COLORADO STAY UP ... HAVE A BLESS MERRY - X -MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS
FROM THE SOL-CAL SGV CHAPTER...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good izzy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 22 2010, 06:02 PM~19396706
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMES FAMILIA & ALL YOU COOL ASS PEOPLE FROM COLORADO STAY UP ... HAVE A BLESS  MERRY - X -MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS
> FROM THE SOL-CAL SGV CHAPTER...
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 22 2010, 06:02 PM~19396706
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMES FAMILIA & ALL YOU COOL ASS PEOPLE FROM COLORADO STAY UP ... HAVE A BLESS  MERRY - X -MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS
> FROM THE SOL-CAL SGV CHAPTER...
> 
> ...


merry christmas homie


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 05:40 PM~19396453
> *For the TAKEOVER haha nah wut up fes.    :cheesy:
> *


you gonna see the TAKEOVER soon enough . u already seen the RAIDERS TAKEOVER DONKEYS :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 22 2010, 07:44 PM~19397528
> *you gonna see the TAKEOVER soon enough . u already seen the RAIDERS TAKEOVER DONKEYS  :0
> *



Big game this weekend....INDY... hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2010, 05:54 PM~19396612
> *whutz good ricky!!! you know we aint tryin to takeover shit!!! we just here having fun & doin our thang!!!   we creating our own lane... whut up w/ da ruthless fam???
> *


Nothing much getting ready for xmas this will be the first xmas home in like three years so just loving my family how is ur familia


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 22 2010, 07:44 PM~19397528
> *you gonna see the TAKEOVER soon enough . u already seen the RAIDERS TAKEOVER DONKEYS  :0
> *


That's cute u guys are so motivated. :biggrin: and the BRONCOS gotta let the gaiders win every now and again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 09:56 PM~19398640
> *Nothing much getting ready for xmas this will be the first xmas home in like three years so just loving my family how is ur familia
> *


family is good thank god!!! glad your home homie enjoy your familia bro!!! when are we all gonna go bowling or something??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 10:00 PM~19398679
> *That's cute u guys are so motivated. :biggrin:  and the BRONCOS gotta let the gaiders win every now and again
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 10:00 PM~19398679
> *That's cute u guys are so motivated. :biggrin:  and the BRONCOS gotta let the gaiders win every now and again
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 22 2010, 09:36 PM~19399078
> *
> *


WHATS GOOD FAM


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2010, 10:08 PM~19398749
> *family is good thank god!!! glad your home homie enjoy your familia bro!!! when are we all gonna go bowling or something???  :biggrin:
> *


RUTHLESS is always ready we were playing on trying to start the bowling night up after the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19399470
> *RUTHLESS is always ready we were playing on trying to start the bowling night up after the holidays.
> *


sounds cute


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 22 2010, 06:44 PM~19397528
> *you gonna see the TAKEOVER soon enough . u already seen the RAIDERS TAKEOVER DONKEYS  :0
> *


eeeeeh hawww


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Let me know if you guys do ricky!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Fessor?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2010, 03:25 AM~19401179
> *what up Fessor?
> *


Whats up bro how you been??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2010, 03:25 AM~19401179
> *what up Fessor?
> *


not much chris, jus workin!!! how are you & the fam?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2010, 08:06 AM~19401638
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 08:35 AM~19401754
> *whutz good chuck!!!
> *



chillen bRO, just seein whats new on lil! what are you doin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2010, 08:36 AM~19401757
> *chillen bRO, just seein whats new on lil! what are you doin?
> *


shit, jus workin'... hows your cars coming along???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 08:37 AM~19401766
> *shit, jus workin'... hows your cars coming along???
> *



pretty much the same shit :angry:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19396878
> *repost
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 23 2010, 08:48 AM~19401810
> *pretty much the same shit :angry:
> *


that sucks bro!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 22 2010, 01:06 PM~19394664
> *whutz good eric!!! you ready homie???
> *


hell yea im ready! time to do the dam thang. :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 23 2010, 09:28 AM~19401986
> *hell yea im ready! time to do the dam thang.  :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 21 2010, 08:53 PM~19388724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19403373
> *:wow:  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is no bueno, but i like da packaging it comes in!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and i aint never smoked dat shit BTW!!! LOL!!! Jinx had already told us whut was up w/ thut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 01:15 PM~19403533
> *... and i aint never smoked dat shit BTW!!! LOL!!! Jinx had already told us whut was up w/ thut!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: We all know it was just for the packaging!  :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2010, 02:31 AM~19401195
> *Whats up bro how you been??
> *


good Larry...just trying to survive


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2010, 01:35 PM~19403656
> *good Larry...just trying to survive
> *



Whats up Prez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:wow: :0 :0 :cheesy: 




[/quote]

THE SONG IS ALRIGHT! STILL UP IN THE AIR ON SNOOP NOW-A-DAYS. ITS HARD FOR HIM TO BE GANGSTA AFTER DOIN A SONG WITH KATY PERRY IN A CANDY LAND VIDEO. IMO... :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 08:50 AM~19402101
> *yessur!!!
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 23 2010, 08:06 PM~19406002
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  x2
> *


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 07:11 PM~19406037
> *
> *


What's good Mr roy ?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 23 2010, 12:35 PM~19403656
> *good Larry...just trying to survive
> *


Que chingados estas asiendo cabron ? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 23 2010, 08:28 PM~19406141
> *What's good Mr roy ?
> *


Not much dog just drinking a cold one
How you been Baller?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz goood peeps


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 08:51 PM~19406299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats an old pic there, that car is rolling around in poland i think


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 23 2010, 09:12 AM~19401914
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 23 2010, 09:04 PM~19406408
> *thats an old pic there, that car is rolling around in poland i think
> *


That was a bad ass Rag but being Sean he had to be better :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see the next one hit the streets :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9g2szHsoz0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 09:31 PM~19406629
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9g2szHsoz0
> *


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up colorado how is everybody doing out there


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 09:39 PM~19406656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u tring to say roy lol :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

EVERYBODY KMOW WHAT I AM SAYING :guns: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Jaime :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ROY HIT ME UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19406941
> *ROY HIT ME UP
> *


Phones in the truck ...PM me homie


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<object width="400" height="255" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf"/><param name="flashVars" value="id=v50828192&eID=1301797&lang=us&enableFullScreen=0&shareEnable=1"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed height="255" width="400" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="id=v50828192&eID=1301797&lang=us&ympsc=4195329&enableFullScreen=1&shareEnable=1" /></object>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:20 PM~19407107
> *<object width="400" height="255" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf"/><param name="flashVars" value="id=v50828192&eID=1301797&lang=us&enableFullScreen=0&shareEnable=1"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed height="255" width="400" id="uvp_fop" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="id=v50828192&eID=1301797&lang=us&ympsc=4195329&enableFullScreen=1&shareEnable=1" /></object>
> *


fail :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/--33015798


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:33 PM~19407238
> *fail :happysad:
> *


I TRIED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:35 PM~19407268
> *I TRIED
> *


You'll get it just go to that link and follow it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 09:31 PM~19406629
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9g2szHsoz0
> *


  TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 23 2010, 10:00 PM~19406888
> *What's up colorado how is everybody doing out there
> *


Whutz good rich!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:42 PM~19407358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fun times right there... Big ups Most Hated!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 23 2010, 10:49 PM~19407409
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz good buma!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:57 PM~19407456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mo' fun times in our backyard...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:57 PM~19407456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE THE PLAQUE AT ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 11:00 PM~19407489
> *WERE THE PLAQUE AT ROY
> *


Pawnshop :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 10:43 PM~19407364
> *Whutz good rich!!!
> *


Just hustling for that paper and tring to get the whip home so I can get it started start spendind impala dollers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*JUST ADDING PHOTOS REFLECTING ON THE LAST SEASON
fEEL FREE TO ADD YOUR OWN*


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

good pics roy


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:00 PM~19407489
> *WERE THE PLAQUE AT ROY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

to all thoughs who we loved and lost god bless us all happy holidays 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdmlG6HGpXo...ayer_detailpage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Dec 23 2010, 11:32 PM~19407784
> *to all thoughs who we loved and lost god bless us all happy holidays
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdmlG6HGpXo...ayer_detailpage
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 23 2010, 11:29 PM~19407745
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FROM ARE FAMILY TO YOURS.. HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 11:39 PM~19407835
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:39 PM~19407835
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: rework'n a few things for next year :ninja: we will see what it doo.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 23 2010, 11:51 PM~19407934
> *:thumbsup:  rework'n a few things for next year  :ninja:  we will see what it doo.....
> *


Can't wait to see yours Y Fes' car working
:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 11:35 PM~19407802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey roy who did the engraving on ur plaqe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 23 2010, 10:54 PM~19407954
> *Can't wait to see yours Y Fes' car working
> :thumbsup:
> *


ME TWO .............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Me three!!! whutz good buma & roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 23 2010, 11:18 PM~19407658
> *Just hustling for that paper and tring to get the whip home so I can get it started start spendind impala dollers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessur heard you got a new ride... congrats!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19408124
> *yessur heard you got a new ride... congrats!!!
> *


Some people just ballin outta control


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:10 AM~19408124
> *yessur heard you got a new ride... congrats!!!
> *


It won't be out for a min but I got it and it don't need much but got the caddi for sale to scoop up something for next season but things r looking up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:12 AM~19408149
> *Some people just ballin outta control
> *


I know right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 24 2010, 12:18 AM~19408209
> *It won't be out for a min but I got it and it don't need much but got the caddi for sale to scoop up something for next season but things r looking up
> *


*GOOD 2 hear Rich :thumbsup:*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:12 AM~19408149
> *Some people just ballin outta control
> *


Shit ballin more like lifestyles of the not so rich and famous


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:20 AM~19408230
> *GOOD 2 hear Rich :thumbsup:
> *


hello roy


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 11:05 PM~19408065
> *Me three!!! whutz good buma & roy!!!
> *


NADA BIG PIMP'N WRAP'N THE GIFTS FOR THE KIDS... GET'N THAT ITCH FOR THE SWITCH.... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 24 2010, 12:21 AM~19408242
> *hello roy
> *


Fawk you :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JK what up TY....son :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 24 2010, 12:21 AM~19408249
> *NADA BIG PIMP'N WRAP'N THE GIFTS FOR THE KIDS... GET'N THAT ITCH FOR THE SWITCH....  :biggrin:
> *


yeah same here homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 11:25 PM~19408291
> *yeah same here homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU HAVE SOME TIME... NEED THAT BEST OF ROLL'N... :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 24 2010, 12:27 AM~19408309
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU HAVE SOME TIME... NEED THAT BEST OF ROLL'N... :0
> *


jus pick a day homie


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 23 2010, 11:32 PM~19408362
> *jus pick a day homie
> *


COO :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

9,000


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Everyone have a good christmas eve and be safe runnin around gettin last minute things!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics Roy! Definitely a great year in low riding here in Colorado. Just want to thank everyone out there, all the clubs, the CLA, all the people that I have met along the way, for some great memories that were made! Feels good to be part of a family again! 

Looking forward to seeing what 2011 has in store for us....FUCK IT....COLORADO TAKING OVER!! 


Merry Xmas to everyone out there, from my family to yours, have a safe one!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 24 2010, 08:20 AM~19409943
> *Great pics Roy! Definitely a great year in low riding here in Colorado. Just want to thank everyone out there, all the clubs, the CLA, all the people that I have met along the way, for some great memories that were made! Feels good to be part of a family again!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what 2011 has in store for us....FUCK IT....COLORADO TAKING OVER!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

happy holidays to all colorado riders and your familys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!! Merry Christmas to everyone & their fams!!! everyone have fun and have a safe holiday!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 09:52 AM~19410310
> *whutz good CO!!! Merry Christmas to everyone & their fams!!! everyone have fun and have a safe holiday!!!
> *



same to you fes! are you workin today?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 01:12 AM~19408149
> *Some people just ballin outta control
> *


Is there any other way? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 09:52 AM~19410310
> *whutz good CO!!! Merry Christmas to everyone & their fams!!! everyone have fun and have a safe holiday!!!
> *



:thumbsup: 

Did you get my text pana ?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ivan


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A NEW YEAR.... THESE YEAR WENT BY QUICK !!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Dec 23 2010, 07:58 PM~19405943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 09:53 AM~19410316
> *same to you fes! are you workin today?
> *


yeah unfortunately... but im gettin paid!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 24 2010, 10:08 AM~19410429
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you get my text pana ?
> *


Na I didnt get a text???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719
Whutz Good homie!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 10:11 AM~19410447
> *whats up ivan
> *


WHATS UP bROther


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:42 AM~19411022
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719
> Whutz Good homie!!!
> *


Wut up fes? Happy holidays everyone from me and da RUTHLESS familia


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 24 2010, 11:48 AM~19411060
> *Wut up fes? Happy holidays everyone from me and da RUTHLESS familia
> *


here at work!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2010, 11:46 AM~19411040
> *WHATS UP bROther
> *



just gonna go do some last minute runnin aROund and you


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm off thurs , fri and monday and still getting paid. Its nice when you have a boss that cares about shit like that.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:37 AM~19410986
> *yeah unfortunately... but im gettin paid!!!
> *



thats cool if i had work i would be workin too :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19411076
> *I'm off thurs , fri and monday and still getting paid. Its nice when you have a boss that cares about shit like that.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19411078
> *thats cool if i had work i would be workin too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:42 AM~19411022
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719
> Whutz Good homie!!!
> *


Not the Donkeys !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:52 AM~19411089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



when you gettin he cutty back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19411096
> *Not the Donkeys !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wow!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 24 2010, 11:22 AM~19410857
> *
> :happysad:
> *



If Marc wouldn't have left the damn windows open for 2 years those guts would still be looking GOOD
Bet Bleach White would clean dat shit up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19411099
> *when you gettin he cutty back
> *


Before the summer... I wanna get as much as I can done while itz out there...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:54 AM~19411106
> *Wow!!!
> *


I can finally say something 
But hope the Broncos do get better so it can be more competitive next year
Although the first half on the last game had me a lil intense :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 11:56 AM~19411123
> *I can finally say something
> But hope the Broncos do get better so it can be more competitive next year
> Although the first half on the last game had me a lil intense :biggrin:
> *



raiders finally win a few games and now you guys think they are the best team out there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 11:56 AM~19411123
> *I can finally say something
> But hope the Broncos do get better so it can be more competitive next year
> Although the first half on the last game had me a lil intense :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 11:58 AM~19411132
> *raiders finally win a few games and now you guys think they are the best team out there
> *


Itz like they won the super bowl!!! Raider Nation is back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 11:55 AM~19411110
> *If Marc wouldn't have left the damn windows open for 2 years those guts would still be looking GOOD
> Bet Bleach White would clean dat shit up
> *


I know!  They looked good in that pic!! We tried some bleachie white, the stuff for white walls and it helped, but they still dont look even close to that pic. :angry:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:01 PM~19411147
> *Itz like they won the super bowl!!! Raider Nation is back!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 24 2010, 11:58 AM~19411132
> *raiders finally win a few games and now you guys think they are the best team out there
> *


I was trying to be nice but FUCK the DONKEYS !!!!! :cheesy: 
They suck ass this year 
What a great Christmas for me swept dem bitches


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:02 PM~19411157
> *I was trying to be nice but FUCK the DONKEYS !!!!! :cheesy:
> They suck ass this year
> What a great Christmas for me swept dem bitches
> ...



the raiders suck every year this is the best season they had in how long


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:02 PM~19411157
> *I was trying to be nice but FUCK the DONKEYS !!!!! :cheesy:
> They suck ass this year
> What a great Christmas for me swept dem bitches
> ...


See Chuck that was their super bowl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 PM~19411165
> *See Chuck that was their super bowl!!! :biggrin:
> *



yea because every year they end up in the toilet bowl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:01 PM~19411147
> *Itz like they won the super bowl!!! Raider Nation is back!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but as soon as the Raiders get GOOD unfortunately we have some of the most band wagon mofos out there
We still have a chance to make the playoffs but I will be happy with a 500 record


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

beating the Donkeys and Sparklers twice was all I care for....Now on to the Queefs :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:04 PM~19411172
> *Yeah but as soon as the Raiders get GOOD unfortunately we have some of the most band wagon mofos out there
> We still have a chance to make the playoffs but I will be happy with a 500 record
> *


Thutz whut im sayin... All the Raiders starter jackets are back out and all thut... I respect the die hards but the band wagon raider fans talkin' smack... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 12:06 PM~19411193
> *Thutz whut im sayin... All the Raiders starter jackets are back out and all thut... I respect the die hards but the band wagon raider fans talkin' smack... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I hear ya
When the Raiders went to the Superbowl and lost in 02
The only GOOD thing I got from it was.....
Well at least all these fake ass fans will root for another team
:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 12:08 PM~19411203
> *I hear ya
> When the Raiders went to the Superbowl and lost in 02
> The only GOOD thing I got from it was.....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> :wow: :0 :0 :cheesy:


 THE SONG IS ALRIGHT! STILL UP IN THE AIR ON SNOOP NOW-A-DAYS. ITS HARD FOR HIM TO BE GANGSTA AFTER DOIN A SONG WITH KATY PERRY IN A CANDY LAND VIDEO. IMO... :twak:
[/quote]
Detox is coming in 2011 & so is Kush... finally after all the wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2010, 11:42 AM~19411022
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719
> Whutz Good homie!!!
> *


Wut up fes? Happy holidays everyone from me and da RUTHLESS familia


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19411096
> *Not the Donkeys !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Alright mr roy don't make me come find u :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19411380
> *Wut up fes? Happy holidays everyone from me and da RUTHLESS familia
> *


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do fes and the rest of the co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 24 2010, 12:59 PM~19411636
> *wat it do fes and the rest of the co
> *


Whutz It Dew Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 24 2010, 01:44 PM~19412065
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> I want to unwrap her for christmas lol :boink: :boink: :boink:*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> THE SONG IS ALRIGHT! STILL UP IN THE AIR ON SNOOP NOW-A-DAYS. ITS HARD FOR HIM TO BE GANGSTA AFTER DOIN A SONG WITH KATY PERRY IN A CANDY LAND VIDEO. IMO... :twak:


Detox is coming in 2011 & so is Kush... finally after all the wait!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
coincedence?...i think not


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> Detox is coming in 2011 & so is Kush... finally after all the wait!!! :biggrin:


coincedence?...i think not
[/quote]
yeah i dont think so either bro!!!  merry christmas to you and your fam!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MEMORIES CAR CLUB COLORADO 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2010, 08:19 PM~19414578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

merry christmas


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Dec 25 2010, 08:56 AM~19417058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what up bROtha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

merry christmas Colorado hope everyone has a good day and be safe if your drinking at familys homes and have to drive home later


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Merry christmas and happy holidays everyone.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 25 2010, 11:08 AM~19417547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's a ugly tie :0


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a good one and be safe.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

merry x-mas to everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 25 2010, 02:26 PM~19418618
> *Man that's a ugly tie  :0
> *


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

got another bike built I need to clean the motor real good though but it's gonna be for sale in about a month or so if anybody is interested I'm askin 3gs for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is what it looked like when I brought it home


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 25 2010, 01:26 PM~19418618
> *Man that's a ugly tie  :0
> *


hahahah u got that shit rick :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Dec 25 2010, 10:05 PM~19420681
> *hahahah u got that shit rick :roflmao:
> *


Wut upper los :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody here in colorado have a 63-64 tilt column with the shifter on the column . im looking to buy an original one.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2010, 10:22 AM~19422504
> *Anybody here in colorado have a 63-64 tilt column with the shifter on the column . im looking to buy an original one.
> *


Good luck on that one,especially a tilt


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2010, 10:24 AM~19422512
> *Good luck on that one,especially a tilt
> *


OH IM GONNA GET ONE I KNOW ILL HAVE TO DIG DEEP IN MY POCKETS THOUGH


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19420546
> *got another bike built I need to clean the motor real good though but it's gonna be for sale in about a month or so if anybody is interested I'm askin 3gs for it
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAME OUT SICK LARRY YOU GOT SOME MAD SKILLS BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2010, 10:45 AM~19422585
> *OH IM GONNA GET ONE I KNOW ILL HAVE TO DIG DEEP IN MY POCKETS THOUGH
> *


Don't sweat it we all know you gotta tie your pockets around your ankles because they are so deep
I am sure you'll find that pocket change(to you)very easily


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL I hope everyone had a great christmas.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 26 2010, 11:05 AM~19422667
> *Good morning CO and LIL I hope everyone had a great christmas.
> *


I was thinking about you when I got one of my presents :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2010, 11:11 AM~19422697
> *I was thinking about you when I got one of my presents :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah doggie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2010, 11:11 AM~19422697
> *I was thinking about you when I got one of my presents :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit is nice and ugly at the same time :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 26 2010, 10:45 AM~19422588
> *THIS CAME OUT SICK LARRY YOU GOT SOME MAD SKILLS BRO
> *


Hey thanks bro I appreciate the kind words


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP CO. GOODTIMES CHECKIN IN


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 26 2010, 05:15 PM~19425267
> *WAS SUP CO. GOODTIMES CHECKIN IN
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 26 2010, 09:08 PM~19426770
> *TTT
> *


sup fes


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

colorado topic sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 26 2010, 09:08 PM~19426777
> *sup fes
> *


whutz good chuck!!! shit, glad da broncos pulled one out but almost wish they would've lost out at dis point... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## luna (Jan 4, 2008)

last day in germany :420:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 AM~19429722
> *last day in germany  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 27 2010, 01:19 AM~19428956
> *colorado topic sucks
> *


well why dont you just TAKE it OVER & make it better??? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:46 AM~19429753
> *well why dont you just TAKE it OVER & make it better???  :biggrin:
> *


HUH :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 07:46 AM~19429753
> *well why dont you just TAKE it OVER & make it better???  :biggrin:
> *


i would but i have to TAKE my :biggrin: ass OVER to drop a duece right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Dec 27 2010, 07:39 AM~19429722
> *last day in germany  :420:
> *


  congrats homie.. did you get that 62 from cali


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

back to slave mines


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:46 AM~19429753
> *well why dont you just TAKE it OVER & make it better???  :biggrin:
> *


Haha. :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2010, 09:08 AM~19429811
> *HUH :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: just talkin' shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 27 2010, 09:20 AM~19429835
> *i would but i have to TAKE my  :biggrin: ass OVER to drop a duece right now
> *


 :biggrin: TMI!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good wrinkles!!! how you been homie???


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought me a chrome ididit tilt column for the 64. my present to me :biggrin: they are proud of those columns and then they make more off of you by having to buy extra shit to make the column work on your car when its supposed to be made for the car already.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 06:24 PM~19433540
> *I bought me a chrome ididit tilt column for the 64. my present to me  :biggrin:  they are proud of those columns and then they make more off of you by having to buy extra shit to make the column work on your car when its supposed to be made for the car already.
> *


What was the out the door price Ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 06:58 PM~19433744
> *What was the out the door price Ivan?
> *


you can get the tilt the og wheel adapter and the shift indicater for 950. the install kit wich is the 4 way flashers and sttering bar that attaches to the gear box is like 230 plus you have to get a shifter linkage kit also for like 120.what they dont tell you is that extra shit can be bought by cpp for cheaper.I only payed the 950 for now i'll have to pay 200 for the other stuff from cpp. It doesnt work on early powerglides either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 07:06 PM~19433796
> *you can get the tilt the og wheel adapter and the shift indicater for 950. the install kit wich is the 4 way flashers and sttering bar that attaches to the gear box is like 230 plus you have to get a shifter linkage kit also for like 120.what they dont tell you is that extra shit can be bought by cpp for cheaper.I only payed the 950 for now i'll have to pay 200 for the other stuff from cpp. It doesnt work on early powerglides either.
> *


What's cpp?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 10:54 AM~19430304
> *:biggrin: just talkin' shit!!!
> *


Yes you are


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 07:24 PM~19433540
> *I bought me a chrome ididit tilt column for the 64. my present to me  :biggrin:  they are proud of those columns and then they make more off of you by having to buy extra shit to make the column work on your car when its supposed to be made for the car already.
> *


It seems like there are alot of companies that are very proud of there prices latley. I got companies that won't even cut you a little break on anything you buy.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 27 2010, 08:49 PM~19434096
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 07:53 PM~19434137
> *It seems like there are alot of companies that are very proud of there prices latley. I got companies that won't even cut you a little break on anything you buy.
> *


Fuck em
It's a buyers market,stay on dat shit until you get a deal
I do





Then again I'm just a cheap ass :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luna_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 AM~19429722
> *last day in germany  :420:
> *


Great news 
See you soon FullTimer


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19434167
> *Fuck em
> It's a buyers market,stay on dat shit until you get a deal
> I do
> ...


I did, they gave me free shipping on all my interior. Saved $75.00.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 07:03 PM~19434245
> *I did, they gave me free shipping on all my interior. Saved $75.00.
> *


There ya go
Shit I might have to learn a thing or 2 from you about bartering :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19434255
> *There ya go
> Shit I might have to learn a thing or 2 from you about bartering :biggrin:
> *


Keeping calling until you can talk to someone who is in charge of the salesmen. They have more pull on the deals.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 10:54 AM~19430304
> *:biggrin: just talkin' shit!!!
> *


i'm down to talk some shitttt! its ok WE TAKING OVER U KNOW IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 07:55 PM~19434167
> *Fuck em
> It's a buyers market,stay on dat shit until you get a deal
> I do
> ...


YEAH I SHOPPED AROUND AND BOUGHT THE EXTRA PARTS WITH THE COLUMN SINCE I WAS GETTING FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 07:26 PM~19433932
> *What's cpp?
> *


CLASSIC PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS THEY GOT ALL KINDS OF SHIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 08:26 PM~19434939
> *YEAH I SHOPPED AROUND AND BOUGHT THE EXTRA PARTS WITH THE COLUMN SINCE I WAS GETTING FREE SHIPPING.
> *


I really gotta put my Column in this weekend and stop bullchiting :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 27 2010, 08:38 PM~19434526
> *i'm down to talk some shitttt! its ok WE TAKING OVER U KNOW IT
> *


 :uh: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:28 PM~19434954
> *I really gotta put my Column in this weekend and stop bullchiting :happysad:
> *


Yeah! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:33 PM~19434998
> *Yeah! :wow:
> *


Imma need to borrow your air sander too :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:28 PM~19434954
> *I really gotta put my Column in this weekend and stop bullchiting :happysad:
> *




damn baller you bought one two :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:34 PM~19435007
> *Imma need to borrow your air sander too :biggrin:
> *


What the hell you sanding? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2010, 08:34 PM~19435008
> *damn baller you bought one two :wow:
> *


I wish I just got a regular one from one of the homies
Imma cheap mofo and half of mine is chrome already so I'm satisfied :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:35 PM~19435011
> *What the hell you sanding?  :biggrin:
> *


Imma need alot of sandpaper let's just say that much :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19435021
> *I wish I just got a regular one from one of the homies
> Imma cheap mofo and half of mine is chrome already so I'm satisfied :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2010, 08:37 PM~19435031
> *:thumbsup:
> *


How's the Biz Chucks
I know the weather's been Good for ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 27 2010, 08:38 PM~19434526
> *i'm down to talk some shitttt! its ok WE TAKING OVER U KNOW IT
> *


we can talk shit but answer one question for me... whut exactly are u guys taking over???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:37 PM~19435029
> *Imma need alot of sandpaper let's just say that much :happysad:
> *


 :wow: Ok, let me know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19435047
> *we can talk shit but answer one question for me... whut exactly are u guys taking over???
> *


The Streets and your Hearts 
We gonna snatch dat chit from Mr.Colorado :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:40 PM~19435057
> *:wow: Ok, let me know.
> *


I'm starting on the ride soon
Are those sanders cheap or what?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 09:39 PM~19435047
> *we can talk shit but answer one question for me... whut exactly are u guys taking over???
> *



maybe the bowling alley :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 






























just jokin ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 27 2010, 08:42 PM~19435076
> *maybe the bowling alley :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> just jokin ROy
> *


It's all gravy we will challenge anybody Bowling for Money or bragging rights also :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:40 PM~19435059
> *The Streets and your Hearts
> We gonna snatch dat chit from Mr.Colorado :0
> *


Sounds like a bad porno from the 70's with Ron Jeremy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:01 PM~19434740
> *:roflmao:
> *


??? I didnt see whut was so funny about dat??? im'ma have to get Roy some pom-poms!!! lol!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19435043
> *How's the Biz Chucks
> I know the weather's been Good for ya
> *



yea ive been lucky we havent got any snow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:01 PM~19434740
> *:roflmao:
> *


??? I didnt see whut was so funny about dat??? im'ma have to get Roy some pom-poms!!! lol!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:42 PM~19435075
> *I'm starting on the ride soon
> Are those sanders cheap or what?
> *


You get what you pay for. You could possibly get one from harbor freight for the project in hand. Just have to take a chance to see if will last longer than that for future projects.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:45 PM~19435099
> *??? I didnt see whut was so funny about dat??? im'ma have to get Roy some pom-poms!!! lol!!!
> *


I always knew you secretly hated on me


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:43 PM~19435091
> *It's all gravy we will challenge anybody Bowling for Money or bragging rights also :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:47 PM~19435117
> *You get what you pay for. You could possibly get one from harbor freight for the project in hand. Just have to take a chance to see if will last longer than that for future projects.
> *


For a Good DA what should I pay
60-100?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:47 PM~19435121
> *I always knew you secretly hated on me
> *


are you serious??? i thought we was talking shit??? you know you the homie or atleast i thought???


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:48 PM~19435131
> *For a Good DA what should I pay
> 60-100?
> *


http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-orbita...nder-65173.html

This would work well.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

BUY ALL OF CHUCKS SHIT THAT FOOL HAS NEW SANDERS EVEN SPRAY GUNS FOR DOING A CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:51 PM~19435156
> *are you serious??? i thought we was talking shit??? you know you the homie or atleast i thought???
> *


 :biggrin: 


I aint ever serious :cheesy: 


Now give me a discount on them damn DVD's




It's a buyers market :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 08:52 PM~19435174
> *Great Idea :cheesy:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Will those DA's work with my shity compressor?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:56 PM~19435210
> *Will those DA's work with my shity compressor?
> *


PROBABLY WILL KEEP KICKING THE COMPRESSOR ON AND OFF


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 10:52 PM~19435174
> *BUY ALL OF CHUCKS SHIT THAT FOOL HAS NEW SANDERS EVEN SPRAY GUNS FOR DOING A CAR
> *


I ain't selling any of my shit. They are going to melt my tools down when i die to make my casket. :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:56 PM~19435210
> *Will those DA's work with my shity compressor?
> *


How many gallons is your compressor?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

YOUR LIKE TIM THE TOOL MAN TAYLOR AND HIS GARAGE IS ALL ORGANIZED AND SHIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:57 PM~19435222
> *I ain't selling any of my shit. They are going to melt my tools down when i die to make my casket. :biggrin:
> *


I just need to borrow a few Items :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anytime ANY club or solo rider wants to go bowling, softball,dominaoes. Etc. Or anything else. RUTHLESS is down to show some support the last bowling night I didn't see gt there matter of fact next month we was gonna start the bowling nights again I send a personal challenge to everyone we r always down to build bridges and cohesion (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:40 PM~19435059
> *The Streets and your Hearts
> We gonna snatch dat chit from Mr.Colorado :0
> *


you gonna have to take dat one up w/ tyrone!!! cuz he #1 in da streets & #1 in YOUR HEARTS!!! lol datz why you guys gonna get him during da takeover right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19435231
> *How many gallons is your compressor?
> *


22


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 10:58 PM~19435233
> *YOUR LIKE TIM THE TOOL MAN TAYLOR AND HIS GARAGE IS ALL ORGANIZED AND SHIT
> *


Its a fucking wreck since the holidays. Lights every where and extension cords too. I cant wait to clean after the holidays. :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

DONT LOSE MY AMP CHUCK SOMEDAY ILL NEED IT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19435249
> *22
> *


It will keep kicking on and off. It may last or may burn up. But you will be waiting alot for it to catch up to the sander. Time is money, and we sure as hell don't have either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19435239
> *Anytime ANY club or solo rider wants to go bowling, softball,dominaoes. Etc. Or anything else. RUTHLESS is down to show some support the last bowling night I didn't see gt there matter of fact next month we was gonna start the bowling nights again I send a personal challenge to everyone we r always down to build bridges and cohesion (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


Let's do it
I can even set something up where I can get 99 cent games


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 11:02 PM~19435287
> *DONT LOSE MY AMP CHUCK SOMEDAY ILL  NEED IT
> *


Someday? We better be putting in your car next year. How's the ride coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19435242
> *you gonna have to take dat one up w/ tyrone!!! cuz he #1 in da streets & #1 in YOUR HEARTS!!! lol datz why you guys gonna get him during da takeover right???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



And nah we was just getting Ty's hopes up ....he aint GT material :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:03 PM~19435291
> *Let's do it
> I can even set something up where I can get 99 cent games
> *


Damn we was paying like two dollars a game and like a dollar shoe rental


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 09:03 PM~19435290
> *It will keep kicking on and off. It may last or may burn up. But you will be waiting alot for it to catch up to the sander. Time is money, and we sure as hell don't have either.
> *


True but if I get laid off Time will be on my side....and money....well let's just say I better spend it fast before it goes into some type of Jobless trust fund :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 10:04 PM~19435304
> *Someday? We better be putting in your car next year. How's the ride coming along?
> *


ITS GETTING THERE JUST GETTING IT RIGHT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 27 2010, 09:06 PM~19435319
> *Damn we was paying like two dollars a game and like a dollar shoe rental
> *


Those are great prices but Classic sucks ever since they took the "classic" cars off the walls and I got splinters in my Bowling Balls :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 09:02 PM~19435287
> *DONT LOSE MY AMP CHUCK SOMEDAY ILL  NEED IT
> *


I can sure use it :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 27 2010, 11:06 PM~19435323
> *ITS GETTING THERE JUST GETTING IT RIGHT
> *


  

No worries, i got the amp ready and plenty of mdf for the subs.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 09:53 PM~19435180
> *:biggrin:
> I aint ever serious :cheesy:
> Now give me a discount on them damn DVD's
> ...


i hooked up sal & sylviano... it is a buyers market!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 09:10 PM~19435361
> *i hooked up sal & sylviano... it is a buyers market!!!
> *


What's da hook up price? :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 11:09 PM~19435350
> *I can sure use it :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 

Don't think your car likes any amp?

:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 09:12 PM~19435391
> *:uh:
> 
> Don't think your car likes any amp?
> ...


Not really


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Letz jus put it dis way, they bought collections... so i had to hook them up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 09:14 PM~19435419
> *Letz jus put it dis way, they bought collections... so i had to hook them up!!!
> *


ok 
So what's the collection price?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 11:13 PM~19435409
> *Not really
> *


We need to figure it out before your car becomes "CHRISTINE". hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 09:16 PM~19435445
> *We need to figure it out before your car becomes "CHRISTINE". hno:
> *


It's beginning to be an expensive habit
I'm thinking of just rocking a walkman :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 11:19 PM~19435466
> *It's beginning to be an expensive habit
> I'm thinking of just rocking a walkman :happysad:
> *


You can still buy them? I thought they stoped selling them after Back to the future.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:04 PM~19435306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> And nah we was just getting Ty's hopes up ....he aint GT material :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 27 2010, 07:54 PM~19434153
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 27 2010, 10:35 PM~19435552
> *Hello
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I got no idea what im doing on this website, I've only checked it out from my phone but tryin. Anyways just seeing what's happing on here..like I said I don't know what the hell im doing but im looking for some other lowriders around the springs..I know macgyver from way back when I had a lifted 68 lesabre and 4 door 62' now im ridin a 96' bigbody and just kinda gettin started...its painted and on 13s burgandy on burgandy maybe seen it around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 27 2010, 09:47 PM~19435698
> *I got no idea what im doing on this website, I've only checked it out from my phone but tryin. Anyways just seeing what's happing on here..like I said I don't know what the hell im doing but im looking for some other lowriders around the springs..I know macgyver from way back when I had a lifted 68 lesabre and 4 door 62' now im ridin a 96' bigbody and just kinda gettin started...its painted and on 13s burgandy on burgandy maybe seen it around
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen a Burgandy one with Burgandy wires, tinted windows, and a Booty kit


dat you?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep that's the one


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 27 2010, 10:47 PM~19435698
> *I got no idea what im doing on this website, I've only checked it out from my phone but tryin. Anyways just seeing what's happing on here..like I said I don't know what the hell im doing but im looking for some other lowriders around the springs..I know macgyver from way back when I had a lifted 68 lesabre and 4 door 62' now im ridin a 96' bigbody and just kinda gettin started...its painted and on 13s burgandy on burgandy maybe seen it around
> *


Wut up lacwood  welcome to LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:15 PM~19435431
> *ok
> So what's the collection price?
> *


which ones you already got?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 27 2010, 09:59 PM~19435858
> *Yep that's the one
> *


Nice ride
You stay up North in the Springs?
I see it often around Stetson hills and Austin Bluffs
I'm Roy BTW nice to meet you


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

For sure, appreciate it...imma try to figure this shit out, as it is now I gotta exit the site and go back in to see new posts..may have to fire up the computer or somethin, this phone is some bullshit


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep I stay by that bob penkhaus on austin bluffs by barnes, good to meet you too, you ride a 63 im guessin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 27 2010, 10:36 PM~19436426
> *Yep I stay by that bob penkhaus on austin bluffs by barnes, good to meet you too, you ride a 63 im guessin?
> *


Yeah I own dis bucket,you may have seen it around :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Fucker looks tough, nice man


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 09:39 PM~19435047
> *we can talk shit but answer one question for me... whut exactly are u guys taking over???
> *


EVERYTHING


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 27 2010, 11:55 PM~19436642
> *EVERYTHING
> *


 :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

bout damn time this colo topic took off again....... i just read bout 6 pages of funny chit and glad we all back up in here again... fes dont get mad bout the take over.... you guys will soon see that you dont have enuff guys to start your club out here and you and chapo will soon get down with goodtimes..... big jim is ready to sanp some necks so watch out... goodtimes is ready to do some bowling or whatever.... we taking over real soon so get your cameras ready cause your gonna wanna see this or jump on board.... wheres all the trash talkin? didnt see any..... thinkin bout calling MR COLORADO and seeing if hes bout ready to start prospecting since he has no club


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 27 2010, 11:55 PM~19436642
> *EVERYTHING
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: cant wait to see it... like i said before wake me up when you do!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, *04:31 AM*~19438216]
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: cant wait to see it... like i said before wake me up when you do!!!
> [/b]


Looks to me like you awake pretty damn early in the Morning anxiously awaiting it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 02:02 AM~19437669
> *bout damn time this colo topic took off again....... i just read bout 6 pages of funny chit and glad we all back up in here again...  fes dont get mad bout the take over....  you guys will soon see that you dont have enuff guys to start your club out here and you and chapo will soon get down with goodtimes..... big jim is ready to sanp some necks so watch out... goodtimes is ready to do some bowling or whatever.... we taking over real soon so get your cameras ready cause your gonna wanna see this or jump on board....    wheres all the trash talkin? didnt see any..... thinkin bout calling MR COLORADO and seeing if hes bout ready to start prospecting since he has no club
> *


im not gonna speak on my situation too much, but letz jus say everything is moving right along as planned and we already have OUR situation poppin off!!! & you guys dont need us, we da underdogs!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 04:40 AM~19438227
> *im not gonna speak on my situation too much, but letz jus say everything is moving right along as planned and we already have OUR situation poppin off!!! & you guys dont need us, we da underdogs!!!
> *


Ah yes I can see this Season is gonna be poppin,that's if you guys can get those fuckers outta the garage and onto the streets this year :biggrin: 
Why call yourselves the underdogs...we still got something to prove don't we,cause you acting like you aint seen chit
But that's ok...get your chrome shined up for the shows
Get Todd to dial you in for the hops,but most of all just get out there on them streets because the Springs needs it.
We'll be waiting  
We don't even gotta call it a Take Over here in Colorado Springs.....let's just say it's an Ultimate Make Over :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 05:37 AM~19438222
> *Looks to me like you awake pretty damn early in the Morning anxiously awaiting it :biggrin:
> *


$$$ datz da only reason im up dis early!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 05:45 AM~19438234
> *Ah yes I can see this Season is gonna be poppin,that's if you guys can get those fuckers outta the garage and onto the streets this year :biggrin:
> Why call yourselves the underdogs...we still got something to prove don't we,cause you acting like you aint seen chit
> But that's ok...get your chrome shined up for the shows
> ...


i say da underdogs cuz we got a "lil crew"... im rydin' for da springs cuz we let ****** forget bout springs... we got rydaz too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...BTW Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 28 2010, 12:15 AM~19436842
> *:loco:  :roflmao:
> *


whutz good homie!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up witcha


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up CO?


what up Lacwood...i am Chris with CityWide...welcome to Lay It Low


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 11:19 AM~19430840
> *Whutz good wrinkles!!! how you been homie???
> *


BEEN GOOD BRO JUST CHILLIN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 05:56 AM~19438327
> *What's up witcha
> *


WUS SUP LACWOOD THIS SITE IS ADDICTING.... MY NAME IS WRINKLES WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks y'all. For sure it is, I just found this colo spgs joint last night...im still figuring out how this works so bare wit me but its good to meet some locals. Chris we may have met at chic fil a a few months back im not sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 05:13 AM~19438254
> *i say da underdogs cuz we got a "lil crew"... im rydin' for da springs cuz we let ****** forget bout springs... we got rydaz too!!!
> *


juss bustin yo balls homey.. you know i gotz your guys back and here to help with what you guys gonna do.... yo guys are definately gonna turn some heads this summer...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 28 2010, 07:59 AM~19438637
> *WUS SUP LACWOOD THIS SITE IS ADDICTING.... MY NAME IS WRINKLES WELCOME TO LAYITLOW
> *


suup bro,, call me when you get a chance 659-8151


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 06:56 AM~19438327
> *What's up witcha
> *


Whutz Good Lacwood!!! Im Fes welcome to LIL!!! Im on my phone half the time when im on the site and yeah itz a pain in the ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 28 2010, 08:46 AM~19438592
> *BEEN GOOD BRO JUST CHILLIN
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 28 2010, 09:31 AM~19438768
> *juss bustin yo balls homey.. you know i gotz your guys back and here to help with what you guys gonna do.... yo guys are definately gonna turn some heads this summer...
> *


 :biggrin: I know homie!!! I get a kick out of reading the shit you post up!!!  ...and I don't know Big Jim but im sure no one is taking this shit to heart... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I like when there's a lil drama in here!!! Thatz the only way im'ma reach 10,000 posts!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up fes, glad someone else is dealing with this phone shit too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 09:54 AM~19438848
> *What up fes, glad someone else is dealing with this phone shit too
> *


lol right!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 27 2010, 09:39 PM~19435047
> *we can talk shit but answer one question for me... whut exactly are u guys taking over???
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 10:34 AM~19439105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: you wildin'!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 10:33 AM~19439099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Had to do somethin! all this talk of a take over got me all excited!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 11:39 AM~19439500
> *Had to do somethin! all this talk of a take over got me all excited!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CITY WIDE still got pull overs!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 11:41 AM~19439522
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im still waiting for the take over of 05,06,07,08,09, and 10! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 11:47 AM~19439563
> *CITY WIDE still got pull overs!
> *


I wish we had pull overs! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 AM~19439585
> *I wish we had pull overs! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 

How's Steel City?!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 11:56 AM~19439619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How's Steel City?!
> *


Doin good! got a couple insurance jobs in, and a couple projects!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 11:47 AM~19439565
> *Im still waiting for the take over of 05,06,07,08,09, and 10! :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha, i really did laugh out loud when i read that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 AM~19439585
> *I wish we had pull overs! :biggrin:
> *


I have a embROidered one :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2010, 12:11 PM~19439705
> *I have a embROidered one :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 12:08 PM~19439692
> *hahahahaha, i really did laugh out loud when i read that!!! :biggrin:
> *


its cuz u know what im talkin bout willis! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 12:23 PM~19439812
> *its cuz u know what im talkin bout willis!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 11:47 AM~19439563
> *CITY WIDE still got pull overs!
> *


U a nut :0 :roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 27 2010, 10:04 PM~19435306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> And nah we was just getting Ty's hopes up ....he aint GT material :biggrin:
> *


don't flater ur self roy you can't get my hopes up and I'm glad I aint g t mateial I'm better that and we maken our own lane homies and we gonna cut rite throw that take over you guys keep talking bout. Can't take nothing from us haha lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 09:28 AM~19438757
> *Thanks y'all. For sure it is, I just found this colo spgs joint last night...im still figuring out how this works so bare wit me but its good to meet some locals. Chris we may have met at chic fil a a few months back im not sure
> *


Welcome to lil my name is rich I believe I am the one u meet at chic fil a I have the purple fleetwood


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that's the one, what's happenin


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, theonenonly, lacwood, 65 IMPALA SS, CHANGING MINDZ
buddyyyyyyyy


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 01:50 PM~19440469
> *Yeah that's the one, what's happenin
> *


Same old same got my lac for sale tring to come up for next season


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Man!!! topic has been on & poppin' today!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Heard that, I got some pumps for mine but not sure if I wanna put em in or say fuck it and get something else...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19440578
> *Man!!! topic has been on & poppin' today!!!
> *


What's up fes how ur world doing


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 02:06 PM~19440587
> *Heard that, I got some pumps for mine but not sure if I wanna put em in or say fuck it and get something else...
> *


I just got a new toy but it won't be ready for awhile just tring to buy something else and change it up I get bored easy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I never want what I got till its gone


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I never want what I got till its gone. What did you pick up?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 02:16 PM~19440663
> *Yeah I never want what I got till its gone. What did you pick up?
> *


62 ss


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 28 2010, 12:36 PM~19439918
> *U a nut :0  :roflmao:
> *


Atleast with ceez he didn't say sleep over lol no ****


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Word I had a funky 4door 62 back in high school...it was a clean muthafucer tho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 28 2010, 02:06 PM~19440588
> *What's up fes how ur world doing
> *


life is good, how bout yourself???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 28 2010, 12:39 PM~19440399
> *don't flater ur self roy you can't get my hopes up and I'm glad I aint g t mateial  I'm better that and we maken our own lane homies and we gonna cut rite throw that take over you guys keep talking bout. Can't take nothing from us haha lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


First of all we need to get our P's and Q's straigth And second of all less talk more work :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 28 2010, 02:27 PM~19440730
> *Atleast with ceez he didn't say sleep over lol no ****
> *


Wut up rich


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 02:44 PM~19441276
> *First of all we need to get our P's and Q's straigth And second of all less talk more work  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: work forward not backwards


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 10:47 AM~19439565
> *Im still waiting for the take over of 05,06,07,08,09, and 10! :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OFF WANNA SAY I USALLY DONT GET IN THE MIX OF ALL THIS STUPID SHIT THAT GOES ON THIS LAYITLOW "THE TAKEOVER" WE DONE TOOK OVER IN 05 THAT WHEN WE STARTED THE CLUB AND EVERYBODY WAS DAMN WHOS THAT THEN THIS LAST PUEBLO SHOW WE ONCE AGAIN TALK OF THE TOWN BUT THATS THAT AND NOW WE MOVING FOWARD. I DONT HERE KNOW BODY CRYING WHEN ROLLERZ ONLY PUTS UP THE "WORLD IS OURS"(NO DISRESPECT TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA) I THINK ITS MOTAVATION FOR US AND THATS ALL SO THERE THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY BOUT THAT AND IM NOT GONNA RESPONDS TO ANYBODY THAT RESPONDS TO WHAT I SAID JUST MY OPOION


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Im too knew to know what the drama is, but I can respect your comment... all lowriders can get along...its too small of a community to be salty toward eachother


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 03:44 PM~19441276
> *First of all we need to get our P's and Q's straigth And second of all less talk more work  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Well once everyone gets done takin over whatever it is they're takin over...can we get back to gettin Springs back on da map!!!!!! Sounds like ALOT of cool rides comin out this year from DIFFERENT car clubs!!! Lets get on them Calles and do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 28 2010, 04:09 PM~19441493
> *FIRST OFF WANNA SAY I USALLY DONT GET IN THE MIX OF ALL THIS STUPID SHIT THAT GOES ON THIS LAYITLOW "THE TAKEOVER" WE DONE TOOK OVER IN 05 THAT WHEN WE STARTED THE CLUB AND EVERYBODY WAS DAMN WHOS THAT THEN THIS LAST PUEBLO SHOW WE ONCE AGAIN TALK OF THE TOWN BUT THATS THAT AND NOW WE MOVING FOWARD. I DONT HERE KNOW BODY CRYING WHEN ROLLERZ ONLY PUTS UP THE "WORLD IS OURS"(NO DISRESPECT TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA) I THINK ITS MOTAVATION FOR US AND THATS ALL SO THERE THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY BOUT THAT AND IM NOT GONNA RESPONDS TO ANYBODY THAT RESPONDS TO WHAT I SAID JUST MY OPOION
> *


Ive always had respect for you, chuck, chapas, and kiko. for doin what you guys have done! But its the newbies that come in here talkin all this take over bullshit! Ive been doin this my whole life since riding shotgun in my dads 64 back in the 80s! Ive paid my dues! aint gotta prove shit to anybody! As for posting our club stuff, im proud of being a ROLLER! and my two features in LOWRIDER and being 7 TIME CLUB OF THE YEAR speaks for it self! I DO MY TALKING WITH MY CAR AND MOTORCYCLE!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 12:05 PM~19439678
> *Doin good! got a couple insurance jobs in, and a couple projects!
> *



:thumbsup: good stuff homie


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 04:55 PM~19441803
> *Ive always had respect for you, chuck, chapas, and kiko. for doin what you guys have done! But its the newbies that come in here talkin all this take over bullshit! Ive been doin this my whole life since riding shotgun in my dads 64 back in the 80s! Ive paid my dues! aint gotta prove shit to anybody! As for posting our club stuff, im proud of being a ROLLER! and my two features in LOWRIDER and being 7 TIME CLUB OF THE YEAR speaks for it self!  I DO MY TALKING WITH MY CAR AND MOTORCYCLE!
> *


FIRST OF ALL ANOTHER PERSON STARTED TO TRY AND CLOWN AN BRING UP THE TAKE OVER 10 PAGES BACK SO I RESPONDED, AND I MAY B A NEWBIE ON THE LIL BUT I'M NO NEWBIE TO THESE STREETS AND I DONT NEED TO PROVE NOTHING TO NO ONE SO IF I WANT TO TALK ABOUT OUR TAKE OVER IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME ITS GUNNA HAPPEN[NO BULLSHIT] AND MY CHEVY AND HD GOTS ALL KINDS OF PEOPLE TALKING .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

everyone relax a lil'!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ITS ALL GOOD, FEELS GOOD TO HAVE SOMETHING TO READ ON HERE THE LAST TO TIMES WAZ ON ME SOME ONE ELS TAKE THE WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Well it will all be decided at the shows either way! my thought is QUALITY NOT QUANITY! I know what we're about, and so does everyone else! JUST MY OPINION! AND IM DONE WITH THIS!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 08:07 PM~19443359
> *Well it will all be decided at the shows either way! my thought is QUALITY NOT QUANITY!  I know what we're about, and so does everyone else!  JUST MY OPINION! AND IM DONE WITH THIS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 03:55 PM~19441803
> *Ive always had respect for you, chuck, chapas, and kiko. for doin what you guys have done! But its the newbies that come in here talkin all this take over bullshit! Ive been doin this my whole life since riding shotgun in my dads 64 back in the 80s! Ive paid my dues! aint gotta prove shit to anybody! As for posting our club stuff, im proud of being a ROLLER! and my two features in LOWRIDER and being 7 TIME CLUB OF THE YEAR speaks for it self!   I DO MY TALKING WITH MY CAR AND MOTORCYCLE!
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19443389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 07:07 PM~19443359
> *Well it will all be decided at the shows either way! my thought is Sure glad WE HAVE BOTH!!!!*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19443389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn just like the Good ol days....I love LIL :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:16 PM~19443452
> *Damn just like the Good ol days....I love LIL :cheesy:
> *


ITS GETTING COLD I NEED A PULL OVER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 28 2010, 12:39 PM~19440399
> *don't flater ur self roy you can't get my hopes up and I'm glad I aint g t mateial  I'm better that and we maken our own lane homies and we gonna cut rite throw that take over you guys keep talking bout. Can't take nothing from us haha lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fool there's already 5/1 odds your"lane" aint even gonna surface and 10/1 odds you aint even gonna be plaqued if they do :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19443485
> *Fool there's already 5/1 odds your"lane" aint even gonna surface and  10/1 odds you aint even gonna be plaqued if they do :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19443484
> *ITS GETTING COLD I NEED A PULL OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19443485
> *Fool there's already 5/1 odds your"lane" aint even gonna surface and  10/1 odds you aint even gonna be plaqued if they do :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 07:20 PM~19443496
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
OK Time Out called by the Refs
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:24 PM~19443531
> *:wow:
> OK Time Out called by the Refs
> :biggrin:
> *



Lol...always room for fly tetas and nalgonas in any thread!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Dec 28 2010, 03:51 PM~19441777
> *Well once everyone gets done takin over whatever it is they're takin over...can we get back to gettin Springs back on da map!!!!!! Sounds like ALOT of cool rides comin out this year from DIFFERENT car clubs!!! Lets get on them Calles and do the damn thing :biggrin:
> *


Springs will definately be on the map this year  
Nice words bro.I can honestly say even though I am not solo anymore(no Joto)
You are one of the few homies that really didn't treat me any different.
For the rest that have animosity towards going back to my Family....Fuck Yous guys :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 07:30 PM~19443554
> *Lol...always room for fly tetas and nalgonas in any thread!
> *


Yes indeedy :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19443485
> *Fool there's already 5/1 odds your"lane" aint even gonna surface and  10/1 odds you aint even gonna be plaqued if they do :biggrin:
> *


I'll take those 5-1 odds how much you wanna put on it???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 07:33 PM~19443572
> *I'll take those 5-1 odds how much you wanna put on it???
> *


Hold up Lemme check....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:36 PM~19443603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CAN I GET THAT KEY :happysad:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

whats up colorado..GOOD TIMERS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 28 2010, 08:38 PM~19443635
> *whats up colorado..GOOD TIMERS
> *


WAS SUP GOODTIMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 28 2010, 07:38 PM~19443635
> *whats up colorado..GOOD TIMERS
> *


:wave:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 07:39 PM~19443646
> *:wave:
> *


HOW S MY OLD LINCOLN DOING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 07:38 PM~19443630
> *:biggrin:  CAN I GET THAT KEY :happysad:
> *


Maybe if I win another one :x:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:40 PM~19443658
> *Maybe if I win another one :x:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 28 2010, 07:40 PM~19443657
> *HOW S MY OLD LINCOLN DOING
> *


Doing GOOD....I dunno if it will be shown this year(we gotta give some Luxurys a chance) :biggrin: 
JK
But the Homie who has it now has like 6 other show rides :0


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 07:42 PM~19443689
> *Doing GOOD....I dunno if it will be shown this year(we gotta give some Luxurys a chance) :biggrin:
> JK
> But the Homie who has it now has like 6 other show rides :0
> *


I NO HOW THAT IS ..AM DOING UP LIKE 3 CARS NOW ..HOPE TO SHOW THE CUTLASS THIS YEAR..AND THE SHOP DONT MAKE IT ANY BETTER


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Day two of the new guy, I checked in at like 6am....y'all are on this early in the morning, what's up fellas?


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GAYS SOON ..KEEP PUSHING THE BIG GT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

EVERYBODY BEING SHY AGAIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 28 2010, 07:52 PM~19443809
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GAYS SOON ..KEEP PUSHING THE BIG GT
> *


 :wow: 



No Joto 



:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 07:52 PM~19443808
> *Day two of the new guy, I checked in at like 6am....y'all are on this early in the morning, what's up fellas?
> *


:wave:


What up Homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+Dec 28 2010, 08:52 PM~19443808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its only gay if the balls touch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:03 PM~19443916
> *Whats good homie? Hows LIL treatin ya ?  :biggrin:
> Its only gay if the balls touch
> 
> ...


 :happysad: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chillin, about to try to get my little picture by my name..any advice how to do that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 09:06 PM~19443943
> *Chillin, about to try to get my little picture by my name..any advice how to do that
> *



Go to my controls on the top right of the screen.

Edit Avatar Settings on the left hand of the screen.

Upload photo.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:04 PM~19443933
> *:happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Im just goin by prison rules... :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sight cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:07 PM~19443956
> *Go to my controls on the top right of the screen.
> 
> Edit Avatar Settings on the left hand of the screen.
> ...


I don't think you can upload until 30 days in or something....He'll have to choose from the ones pre-chosen


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:16 PM~19444068
> *I don't think you can upload until 30 days in or something....He'll have to choose from the ones pre-chosen
> *



Ah...good point. Forgot about that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:40 PM~19444344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THAT GUY IN THE TAN DICKEYS SUIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:40 PM~19444344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

got it, thanks ceez. nice pic roy...i see a few fimilar faces in there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 08:43 PM~19444371
> *WHO IS THAT GUY IN THE BROWN
> *


Danny?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:44 PM~19444389
> *Danny?
> *


JK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 08:44 PM~19444388
> *got it, thanks ceez. nice pic roy...i see a few fimilar faces in there
> *


  
That's the "Take Over Troop" Homie :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Say lacwood do you work at WM?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 09:44 PM~19444388
> *got it, thanks ceez. nice pic roy...i see a few fimilar faces in there
> *



:thumbsup:

Nice Lac!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:50 PM~19444462
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice Lac!
> *


X96


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:47 PM~19444432
> *
> That's the "Take Over Troop" Homie :biggrin:
> *


Well Most of em :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

nah im a bodyman at phillong on sinton, do audi and benz almost exclusively...i see silvi and some others in there..ive known him for like 10 yrs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

T/O


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 08:57 PM~19444577
> *nah im a bodyman at phillong on sinton, do audi and benz almost exclusively...i see silvi and some others in there..ive known him for like 10 yrs
> *


Nice
He's our SGT of Arms 
GOOD people :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:57 PM~19444578
> *T/O
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


DAMN BOO !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:58 PM~19444589
> *Nice
> He's our SGT of Arms
> GOOD people :thumbsup:
> *



X2

Hung with him in Vegas...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

definately. i also recognise his babe stevie, mac, and is that james from j&js


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:57 PM~19444578
> *T/O
> 
> 
> ...


That don't look like Linda, But it does look like your laundry room. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 28 2010, 09:02 PM~19444630
> *That don't look like Linda, But it does look like your laundry room. :wow:
> *


Easy



:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 09:00 PM~19444621
> *definately. i also recognise his babe stevie, mac, and is that james from j&js
> *


:yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:06 PM~19444638
> *Easy
> :happysad:
> *


I am just saying, what is another women doing in your house? Is that Roy jr's new girlfriend? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 28 2010, 09:09 PM~19444661
> *I am just saying, what is another women doing in your house? Is that Roy jr's new girlfriend?  :biggrin:
> *


Nanny :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:13 PM~19444703
> *Nanny :happysad:
> *


Baller! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 28 2010, 09:15 PM~19444734
> *LOWBaller! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:13 PM~19444703
> *Nanny :happysad:
> *



Gives a new name to punanny macphee


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 09:18 PM~19444777
> *Gives a new name to punanny macphee
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19444813
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello Mr.Ralph 
:wave:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:22 PM~19444825
> *Hello Mr.Ralph
> :wave:
> *


Mr. ROy, how are things going your way?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:26 PM~19444873
> *Mr. ROy, how are things going your way?
> *


So far so GOOD...still working bRO
How you been?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:29 PM~19444903
> *So far so GOOD...still working bRO
> How you been?
> *


Pretty good, just been working. Hanging out with my baby she's already gonna be 2 next week!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:35 PM~19444981
> *Pretty good, just been working. Hanging out with my baby she's already gonna be 2 next week!!
> *


Damn Time flies
Those are the Good years


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP ROY U WORKING TOMORROW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 09:38 PM~19445005
> *SUP ROY U WORKING TOMORROW
> *


Yeah
You?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:39 PM~19445020
> *Yeah
> You?
> *


YEAH 10 HR. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up chapo???


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19445002
> *Damn Time flies
> Those are the Good years
> *


It sure does...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19445037
> *YEAH 10 HR. :biggrin:
> *


Lucky you :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19445051
> *Whut up chapo???
> *


Not a damn thing just looking at all this shit on lil and u? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19445051
> *Whut up chapo???
> *


X2
What up Chapo :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*REPOSTS*


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:46 PM~19445100
> *X2
> What up Chapo :wave:
> *


What up roy whats good? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 09:53 PM~19445186
> *What up roy whats good? :cheesy:
> *


Not much bro just bullchiting
How you been ?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 10:45 PM~19445098
> *Not a damn thing just looking at all this shit on lil and u?    :biggrin:
> *


jus chillin like a villian!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

that food looks good as hell


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 11:00 PM~19445271
> *that food looks good as hell
> *


DIDNT LOOK GOOD COMING OUT :wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 11:02 PM~19445285
> *DIDNT LOOK GOOD COMING OUT :wow:
> *


OR FEEL GOOD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 28 2010, 11:02 PM~19445285
> *DIDNT LOOK GOOD COMING OUT :wow:
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 09:55 PM~19445207
> *Not much bro just bullchiting
> How you been ?
> *


Ive been just right  trying to get my chrome undies from califas but haven't heared anything from the homies up there can't wait till the summer comes back around so we can all go hit some motherfucking 3s out in the streets again . I see u all got some newbes on the gt fam. Congrats! lots of motavation coming from some of ur members. And at the end of the day all the bullshit doesn't matter when we are all cruisin the streets and u know what im talking about homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SHIT I GOT TO GO TO SLEEP ,ALOT OF READING I'M TIRED!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 10:08 PM~19445366
> *Ive been just right   trying to get my chrome undies from califas but haven't heared anything from the homies up there can't wait till the summer comes back around so we can all go hit some motherfucking 3s out in the streets again . I see u all got some newbes on the gt fam. Congrats! lots of motavation coming from some of ur members. And at the end of the day all the bullshit doesn't matter when we are all cruisin the streets and u know what im talking about homie :biggrin:
> *


Yeah alot of people know it's all fun and games on here just to pass Time and shit.Then there are the guys who get Butthurt....but that's cool because it's always extra fun to fuck with them :biggrin: 
Yeah can't wait for this Spring
We definately gotta make Springs a priority First and do the damn thang
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Reading is fundamental


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 28 2010, 10:16 PM~19445465
> *Reading is fundamental
> *


yet Understanding what you read(especially on LIL) in essential :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

yall better pull your lows out tommorow while its nice, they talking about snow and cold as hell for a while...imma get mine out one last time for 2010


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:18 PM~19445493
> *yet Understanding what you read(especially on LIL) in essential :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 10:20 PM~19445517
> *yall better pull your lows out tommorow while its nice, they talking about snow and cold as hell for a while...imma get mine out one last time for 2010
> *


I wish 
Maybe next Weekend


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:14 PM~19445445
> *Yeah alot of people know it's all fun and games on here just to pass Time and shit.Then there are the guys who get Butthurt....but that's cool because it's always extra fun to fuck with them :biggrin:
> Yeah can't wait for this Spring
> We definately gotta make Springs a priority First and do the damn thang
> ...


I like that :yes: Shit as soon as summer comes im out back at the old ave need to start that shit up again ill be out rollin friday and sat nights the wife said i spent enough time with the fam thro the winter so the summer is all me :biggrin: so ill be out in the 64 and if ur 63 aint working dont trip u can roll the crazy cutty homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah, every time i get ready to start working on mine the weather gets nice and i wanna drive it....makes it hard to make any progress


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:21 PM~19445532
> *I wish
> Maybe next Weekend
> *


x3


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah chapo, plenty of fond memories from the ave back in the day..way back in the late 90s for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 10:24 PM~19445576
> *I like that :yes: Shit as soon as summer comes im out back at the old ave need to start that shit up again ill be out rollin friday and sat nights the wife said i spent enough time with the fam thro the winter so the summer is all me :biggrin: so ill be  out in the 64 and if ur 63 aint working dont trip u can roll the crazy cutty homie*


Quoted for future refrences
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 10:25 PM~19445590
> *yeah, every time i get ready to start working on mine the weather gets nice and i wanna drive it....makes it hard to make any progress
> *


I know exactly what you are talkin about lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up roy and every buddy lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 28 2010, 10:34 PM~19445711
> *wuz up roy and every buddy lol
> *


What up Ty


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 10:28 PM~19445633
> *yeah chapo, plenty of fond memories from the ave back in the day..way back in the late 90s for me
> *


 :biggrin: whats up homie yup back in the mid 90s is when we was out wyllin out. U probably know all the homies tall billy,noe luky,surna,shane,auggie,disco dan,mike barsh big jason bullavant,melvin,indio,so on and soforth?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:29 PM~19445643
> *Quoted for future refrences
> :cheesy:
> *


Write it down take a picture i dont give a fuck lol. But on the real ill let u take a cruise on it some time my word I know u was trying to get this car a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a shitty memory but bo and billy for sure...shit was on back then you know? I used to have a lifted tan 68' lesabre with a brown top, and a 62 before that. Sometimes I would ride with troy is his green flake chevy p/u if you can remember those rides we probably met before


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 10:46 PM~19445852
> *I got a shitty memory but bo and billy for sure...shit was on back then you know? I used to have a lifted tan 68' lesabre with a brown top, and a 62 before that. Sometimes I would ride with troy is his green flake chevy p/u if you can remember those rides we probably met before
> *


I used to drive a 96 purple mustang gt on some 14" spokes and lastime i remember been down there was for one of the biggest fights that broke out there with a shit lot of homies thats when we all went our different ways.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this 10 to 1 under dog is calming down and ready for a corona now whos down


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 10:54 PM~19445950
> *I used to drive a 96 purple mustang gt on some 14" spokes and lastime i remember been down there was for one of the biggest fights that broke out there with a shit lot of homies thats when we all went our different ways.
> *


Shortly after that a girl got shot and killed and they (cops) shut it down


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19445970
> *this 10 to 1 under dog is calming down and ready for a corona now whos down
> *


Sorry bud u know i dont drink lol But ill take some milk and cookies lol :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Chapo, raiderhater719, lacwood, BIGJIM
What up raiderhater whats going on homie?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I do remember your car, definitely remember the brawls from time to time... its been damn near 15 years since we was doin it down there..I know I was still in high school at the time and I graduated in 98...time flys


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 11:01 PM~19446008
> *I think I do remember your car, definitely remember the brawls from time to time... its been damn near 15 years since we was doin it down there..I know I was still in high school at the time and I graduated in 98...time flys
> *


Theres a memorie that i recall one night big billy jumped in the back seat of a moving vert camero and beat the shit out of them was u there for that one? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol, nag don't remember that one...sorry I missed it though, that's funny


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 11:59 PM~19445993
> *Sorry bud u know i dont drink lol But ill take some milk and cookies lol :biggrin:
> *


chapo ur a big cookie ur self haha lol


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Dec 28 2010, 11:12 PM~19446132
> *chapo ur a big cookie ur self haha lol
> *


I might be a big cookie but u got some of my milk on ur chin lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Aight fellas, im out


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

chapo you still up if so call me


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 29 2010, 12:15 AM~19446172
> *I might be a big cookie but u got some of my milk on ur chin lol :biggrin:
> *


dude that was a **** thing there wow don't know bout u


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up chapo how's the ride coming


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha!!! big billy was a fool back then... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I remember one of my potnas jumped out da back seat of my cutty & started beating da shit out da kid in front of us at da light w/ da butt of a screwdriver, they was in a lifted toy' mini!!! & jus got back in my car & we kept cruising... we was stupid!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The ave was about gettin breezy's & gettin into fights!!! and we did plenty of both!!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2010, 05:13 AM~19447535
> *The ave was about gettin breezy's & gettin into fights!!! and we did plenty of both!!!
> *


Daam thats crazy fes,what u been up too, whats up colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 08:28 AM~19438757
> *Thanks y'all. For sure it is, I just found this colo spgs joint last night...im still figuring out how this works so bare wit me but its good to meet some locals. Chris we may have met at chic fil a a few months back im not sure
> *


thats is very possible since some say i am well known to frequent Chic Fil A quite often...Eat more chicken....lol


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Dec 28 2010, 12:46 PM~19440436
> *Welcome to lil my name is rich I believe I am the one u meet at chic fil a I have the purple fleetwood
> *


i quoted too soon...dont worry...i get called Rich and Rich gets called Chris all the time even from our own members


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 AM~19447715
> *Daam thats crazy fes,what u been up too, whats up colorado
> *


hey whutz good dominic!!! just chill'n over here gett'n thangs squared away!!! :biggrin: how's da ride???


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

g morning colorrado... looks like i missed a few pages.. lol guuud stuff,


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good familia?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 09:52 AM~19448146
> *What's good familia?!
> *


Que paso pana!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 28 2010, 11:26 PM~19445607
> *x3
> *


x4 If I ain't work'n!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 29 2010, 10:56 AM~19448501
> *Good morning CO and LIL
> *


Whutz Good Ricky!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Dec 29 2010, 07:54 AM~19447721
> *thats is very possible since some say i am well known to frequent Chic Fil A quite often...Eat more chicken....lol
> *


Wut up Rich!? :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2010, 10:55 AM~19448490
> *Que paso pana!!!  :biggrin:
> *




Aqui no mas mamando gallo!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2010, 10:57 AM~19448511
> *Whutz Good Ricky!!!
> *


Wut up fes u ready for this cold weather :wow:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good lil colorado


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 11:19 AM~19448633
> *Aqui no mas mamando gallo!
> *


lol... you a fuck'n fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CHAPO AND FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 29 2010, 11:49 AM~19448836
> *Wut up fes u ready for this cold weather :wow:
> *


never ready for that shit!!! you???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

AND RAIDERHATER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont know if anyone would even care but A Lighter Shade of Brown & Arapahoe Trues are gonna be at this place Dollys in Denver on New Years Eve... you guys remember "on a sunday afternoon"!!! lol fuk it you can probably catch them at da super show!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Dec 29 2010, 10:49 AM~19448836
> *Wut up fes u ready for this cold weather :wow:
> *


Shit I know I ain't


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 29 2010, 12:04 PM~19449340
> *WUS SUP CHAPO AND FES
> *


What up homie haven't seen u in a while what u been up too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 29 2010, 01:04 PM~19449340
> *WUS SUP CHAPO AND FES
> *


whutz happenin' wrinkles!!! you gonna be out here in the summertime???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2010, 12:10 PM~19449400
> *I dont know if anyone would even care but A Lighter Shade of Brown & Arapahoe Trues are gonna be at this place Dollys in Denver on New Years Eve... you guys remember "on a sunday afternoon"!!! lol fuk it you can probably catch them at da super show!!!
> *


Or (dip in to my ride) that song was the shit those times :biggrin: Summer music to me


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up wrinkles,fes and chapo


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

*Damn I'm bored...wish there was something to do!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado? Looks like I missed out on some LIL action. Somebody text me next time so I can get in on the action :biggrin: *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 29 2010, 01:02 PM~19449325
> *lol... you a fuck'n fool!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Thats what the voices tell me!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 29 2010, 04:16 PM~19450721
> *Damn I'm bored...wish there was something to do!
> *



Come on up and help me with the ranfla! :biggrin: 

I will provide the carne asada and the Coronas!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

If anyone is looking for some 66 Impala parts....let me know  



http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2135049378.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 05:17 PM~19451278
> *If anyone is looking for some 66 Impala parts....let me know
> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2135049378.html
> *


thought i had 1st dibbs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Enjoy your weather while you can, this is comin for you :angry:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

a couple hours earlier


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 28 2010, 11:20 PM~19445517
> *yall better pull your lows out tommorow while its nice, they talking about snow and cold as hell for a while...imma get mine out one last time for 2010
> *


Hell yeah I had one of my rides out today and I cruised the bike a little as well :biggrin: Whats up Dog I'm Larry From MOST HATED CC out of La Junta CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Dec 29 2010, 06:23 PM~19451870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang........get a yob already! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 28 2010, 12:11 PM~19439705
> *I have a embROidered one :biggrin:
> *


So do I :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 29 2010, 06:29 PM~19451926
> *Enjoy your weather while you can, this is comin for you  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen on the news where Utah got dumped on


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2010, 06:39 PM~19452009
> *I seen on the news where Utah got dumped on
> *



What's up Larry!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Dec 29 2010, 06:38 PM~19451999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya it came in fairly quick and fast where we're at, no **** but we already had bout 4 inches on the ground too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:22 PM~19443518
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


here ya go


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Dec 29 2010, 06:56 PM~19452182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol....wow Larry....I missed you too big guy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 07:03 PM~19452244
> *Disculpa senor....
> Lol....wow Larry....I missed you too big guy!
> *


you asked and you shall recieve :biggrin: I"m not doing much bro how about you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2010, 06:57 PM~19452188
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up y'all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19452248
> *you asked and you shall recieve :biggrin:  I"m not doing much bro how about you?
> *


Just workin and tryin to hustle so I can finish this 6. How's the 9 and the rag doing?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Dec 28 2010, 03:55 PM~19441803
> *Ive always had respect for you, chuck, chapas, and kiko. for doin what you guys have done! But its the newbies that come in here talkin all this take over bullshit! Ive been doin this my whole life since riding shotgun in my dads 64 back in the 80s! Ive paid my dues! aint gotta prove shit to anybody! As for posting our club stuff, im proud of being a ROLLER! and my two features in LOWRIDER and being 7 TIME CLUB OF THE YEAR speaks for it self!  I DO MY TALKING WITH MY CAR AND MOTORCYCLE!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :drama: 
What up Cip


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 07:03 PM~19452244
> *Disculpa senor....
> *


I dont have a fancy warm inside yob like you, I have a shriveled up weiner and balls outside yob  :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey LaRRy I like the way the bike lOOks... Wish i had your skills.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 29 2010, 07:23 PM~19452431
> *I dont have a fancy warm inside yob like you,  I have a shriveled up weiner and balls outside yob    :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *



Lol...don't worry bro....after time and age...your frank and beans shrivel regardless of the weather.......ummmm.....I've heard.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 29 2010, 07:25 PM~19452441
> *Hey LaRRy I like the way the bike lOOks... Wish i had your skills.
> *



X2! 


Homie payment plan and unlimited hugs for the bike? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 29 2010, 07:25 PM~19452441
> *Hey LaRRy I like the way the bike lOOks... Wish i had your skills.
> *


U do bro you just got to get a cheap builder and get out there and do it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 07:44 PM~19452610
> *X2!
> Homie payment plan and unlimited hugs for the bike? :dunno:
> *


2 hugs down payment and we'll start from there :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2010, 09:00 PM~19453000
> *2 hugs down payment and we'll start from there :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 29 2010, 07:40 PM~19452579
> *Lol...don't worry bro....after time and age...your frank and beans shrivel regardless of the weather.......ummmm.....I've heard.
> *


Your vieja?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happinin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good chapo, lacwood & da entire CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Fes. A 63' showed up on denver craigslist last night for 12000 if anybodys lookin. I know im lookin, but only for the 12Gz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Theres a drop top 62 in there for 20k!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 07:28 AM~19456961
> *What up Fes. A 63' showed up on denver craigslist last night for 12000 if anybodys lookin. I know im lookin, but only for the 12Gz
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2010, 08:18 AM~19457076
> *Whutz happenin' Colorado!!!
> *



Whats good primo!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ceez that vert looks nice, if you wanna show the new cat some love and let me get like 19Gz so I can swoop that up just let me know,lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 AM~19457275
> *Ceez that vert looks nice, if you wanna show the new cat some love and let me get like 19Gz so I can swoop that up just let me know,lol
> *



:roflmao: I would be lucky to get you $19 bucks. I have 4 kids and a high maintenance wife :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up chuck?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Heard that!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fucking snow :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn: :around: :around: :barf:  :banghead: :


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 30 2010, 01:20 PM~19459373
> *fucking snow :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :guns:  :burn:  :guns:  :burn:  :around:  :around:  :barf:    :banghead: :
> *


 :biggrin: 


Got me off work early


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wasn't this Chris' at one point?

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2135362059.html


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 01:21 PM~19459379
> *:biggrin:
> Got me off work early
> *


Im still at work  :buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 30 2010, 01:26 PM~19459409
> *Im still at work    :buttkick:
> *


Damn and on LIL
Must be nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 30 2010, 08:27 AM~19457100
> *Whats good primo!!!
> *


que paso!!! i'll text you what i need in a while... no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2010, 03:04 PM~19459608
> *que paso!!! i'll text you what i need in a while... no ****
> *



Dont send me pictures this time cochino..the last one looked like an elbow with an ingrown hair on it!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 30 2010, 02:13 PM~19459668
> *Dont send me pictures this time cochino..the last one looked like an elbow with an ingrown hair on it!!
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Dec 29 2010, 03:24 PM~19450788
> *What's GOOD Colorado? Looks like I missed out on some LIL action. Somebody text me next time so I can get in on the action  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









will do


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 03:14 PM~19459676
> *:uh: :barf:
> *



Sorry...I thought that was a private message.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 30 2010, 03:13 PM~19459668
> *Dont send me pictures this time cochino..the last one looked like an elbow with an ingrown hair on it!!
> *


 :roflmao: :angry: you werent suppose to put me on blast like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 01:24 PM~19459397
> *Wasn't this Chris' at one point?
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2135362059.html
> *


yes sir... i wish i would have known i had an old "Lowrider Magazine" car in my own garage (i would not have let that bish go)... it doesnt look like they repainted the roof on it.
they are asking 12,000...so there is proof that almost anything will buff out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 30 2010, 10:17 AM~19457582
> *:roflmao:  I would be lucky to get you $19 bucks. I have 4 kids and a high maintenance wife  :biggrin:
> *


My lady is low maintenance so amen for that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's nasty outside
GOOD luck to all those driving tonight


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 05:22 PM~19460531
> *My lady is low maintenance so amen for that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 30 2010, 11:18 AM~19458004
> *What up chuck?
> *




hello


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

People were actin a fool on the roads tonight...took 2hrs and about a 20 mile detour to get 7 miles


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19461309
> *People were actin a fool on the roads tonight...took 2hrs and about a 20 mile detour to  get 7 miles
> *


true, was nasty out there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19461309
> *People were actin a fool on the roads tonight...took 2hrs and about a 20 mile detour to  get 7 miles
> *


Yea these guys are some fucksticks they act like they can't drive


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19461309
> *People were actin a fool on the roads tonight...took 2hrs and about a 20 mile detour to  get 7 miles
> *


damn, it took me less than that to drive home from denver, but springs is far worse than denver right now!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That's nutz, i saw sombody rollin in a old monte on academy and they were driving better that some 4x4s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's cold outside I'm eating some warm chili colorado and some potatoes with fried onions and some pork straight from the disc :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 07:14 PM~19461704
> *It's cold outside I'm eating some warm chili colorado and some potatoes with fried onions and some pork straight from the disc :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19461309
> *People were actin a fool on the roads tonight...took 2hrs and about a 20 mile detour to  get 7 miles
> *


Yea these guys are some fucksticks they act like they can't drive


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 04:31 PM~19460575
> *Damn it's nasty outside
> GOOD luck to all those driving tonight
> *


How is it going Mr Roy.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 07:14 PM~19461704
> *It's cold outside I'm eating some warm chili colorado and some potatoes with fried onions and some pork straight from the disc :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good Larry and I'm fucking starving.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 30 2010, 09:52 PM~19462885
> *Damn that looks good Larry and I'm fucking starving.
> *


it was good :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

I just want to say Happy New Year to all the Colorado riders out there and I hope that in 2011 all the clubs TAKE OVER THE GAME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 30 2010, 08:49 PM~19462848
> *How is it going Mr Roy.
> *


Going great Paul
How you been homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 08:54 PM~19462918
> *it was good :biggrin:
> *


I bet


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 08:56 PM~19462933
> *Going great Paul
> How you been homie?
> *


I'm good I'm in Houston right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

lemme know if anyone knows of a 59-64 vert for sale... $15k range


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up mac? I was checking out your 64 paint scheme...dope...you are a patient man...I don't even like taping off glass for sparks let alone sleve after sleve of tape


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 09:04 PM~19463020
> *lemme know if anyone knows of a  59-64 vert for sale... $15k range
> *


 :wow: 
GOOD luck
Try talking down the 62 Craigslist one
That's a beauty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Dec 30 2010, 09:01 PM~19462983
> *I'm good I'm in Houston right now
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 09:05 PM~19463036
> *What's up mac? I was checking out your 64 paint scheme...dope...you are a patient man...I don't even like taping off glass for sparks let alone sleve after sleve of tape
> *


thanks homie, and thanks for the pm... close to 80 rolls of tape on that turd.. glad its done :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 09:31 PM~19463325
> *:wow:
> GOOD luck
> Try talking down the 62 Craigslist one
> ...


ya, i was checkin it out.. looking at a few right now but doesnt hurt to put the word out to the colorado brothas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19462950
> *I bet
> *


some family came down from Mexico and they butchered a pig and cooked on the disc


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

incase i dont get a chance, i want to wish everyone a great new year tomorrow night and everyone be safe and if your gonna do something dumb, make sure to get pics to share with the rest of us..








[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 10:02 PM~19463592
> *some family came down from Mexico and they butchered a pig and cooked on the disc
> *


Nice
Hope you guys didn't get dumped on too bad with snow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 PM~19464021
> *Nice
> Hope you guys didn't get dumped on too bad with snow
> *


it's still snowing now but theres about an inch on the ground maybe what did the springs get?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2010, 11:02 PM~19464296
> *it's still snowing now but theres about an inch on the ground maybe what did the springs get?
> *


Where I'm at about 4-6 "(no joto)


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy early new years everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! cold as shit this morning!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...And happy new year to everyone!!! be safe out there...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Colo-riders? I wanted to thank all y'all for welcoming me to LIL and wish everyone a prosperous and happy new year and I hope to get a chance to meet you fellas on the streets in the new year.....josh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2010, 10:31 PM~19463325
> *:wow:
> GOOD luck
> Try talking down the 62 Craigslist one
> ...



The guys firm on the price...but def a beauty!! The car that is...not the guy.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy New Year family...I know nothing but good things to come in 2011! 


Be safe out there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it co


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 31 2010, 09:11 AM~19466323
> *wat it do colorado :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up chapo


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 31 2010, 09:25 AM~19466378
> *SUP ROY
> *


Nada just waking up thankful for life brother,you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Dec 31 2010, 10:11 AM~19466323
> *wat it do colorado :biggrin:
> *


whutz good eric!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yesterdays Slip N Slide

:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2010, 12:53 PM~19467086
> *Yesterdays Slip N Slide
> 
> :wow:
> ...


Its was slick on the roads yesterday. They had me transporting company trucks to the dealership for a recall and half the fuckers had bald tires and no 4 wheels drive.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 31 2010, 10:56 AM~19467104
> *Its was slick on the roads yesterday. They had me transporting company trucks to the dealership for a recall and half the fuckers had bald tires and no 4 wheels drive.
> *


damn that had to suck


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2010, 10:53 AM~19467086
> *Yesterdays Slip N Slide
> 
> :wow:
> ...


good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 31 2010, 09:18 AM~19466348
> *What's up chapo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MckM5GRQFfA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MckM5GRQFfA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 31 2010, 12:10 PM~19467925
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MckM5GRQFfA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MckM5GRQFfA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


My bad :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MckM5GRQFfA?fs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Dec 31 2010, 12:43 PM~19467635
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Dec 30 2010, 08:14 PM~19461700
> *That's nutz, i saw sombody rollin in a old monte on academy and they were driving better that some 4x4s
> *


 :werd: I drove my two wheel drive truck with bald tires on the same black ice everyone else was on and did just fine. It's all in the driver. By the way I'm anson, welcome to lil :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 09:37 PM~19463389
> *ya, i was checkin it out.. looking at a few right now but doesnt hurt to put the word out to the colorado brothas
> *


Just pick up this title and shell and throw it on your ride :biggrin:  


http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/2136858067.html


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 PM~19468776
> *:werd:  I drove my two wheel drive truck with bald tires on the same black ice everyone else was on and did just fine. It's all in the driver. By the way I'm anson, welcome to lil :biggrin:
> *


We got a little last night here.People act like they never drove before.Good thing the collage kids age gone around here,there the worse


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 PM~19468776
> *:werd:  I drove my two wheel drive truck with bald tires on the same black ice everyone else was on and did just fine. It's all in the driver. By the way I'm anson, welcome to lil :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up anson


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*WHATS UP COLOO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 31 2010, 11:53 AM~19467086
> *Yesterdays Slip N Slide
> 
> :wow:
> ...


damnnnn fooo straight bumper cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 31 2010, 06:32 PM~19470249
> *WHATS UP COLOO
> *


Whats up Chuck?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 06:34 PM~19470257
> *Whats up Chuck?
> *



JUST SEEIN WHATS NEW ON LIL BEFORE I GET READY FOR THE NIGHT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Be safe out there...im still stuck at work :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 31 2010, 07:07 PM~19470437
> *Be safe out there...im still stuck at work  :uh:
> *


same here 4pm to 12am


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 07:14 PM~19470473
> *same here 4pm to 12am
> *



Well..Happy New Years bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigCeez, cl1965ss


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

repost but I can't stop jamming it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another repost but fuck it ain't nothing else going on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.............RO 4 LIFE.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ohhh...I love The Tigers Of The North


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 31 2010, 07:35 PM~19470621
> *Ohhh...I love The Tigers Of The North
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5c_jeATv5c


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDP0S9U3Xt0&feature=related


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This dude kicks it hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 31 2010, 07:54 PM~19470771
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDP0S9U3Xt0&feature=related
> *


learn how to post a vid brah :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 PM~19470790
> *learn how to post a vid brah :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pauV4yGReNU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 31 2010, 08:01 PM~19470831
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pauV4yGReNU
> *


quote me to see what I do so you can learn a thing or two :cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 09:04 PM~19463020
> *lemme know if anyone knows of a  59-64 vert for sale... $15k range
> *



if you got cash hit me up my homie gots a 64 non ss vert for sale pretty clean prolly let you get it for like 14 no bullshit or payments tho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 PM~19468776
> *:werd:  I drove my two wheel drive truck with bald tires on the same black ice everyone else was on and did just fine. It's all in the driver. By the way I'm anson, welcome to lil :biggrin:
> *


x2 i drove my s10 yesterday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Get a life chapo!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 07:02 PM~19470844
> *quote me to see what I do so you can learn a thing or two :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 06:47 PM~19470701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS CIPI'S SONG :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 31 2010, 08:19 PM~19470503
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigCeez, cl1965ss
> :wave:
> *


 :h5: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 31 2010, 09:15 PM~19471352
> *THIS IS CIPI'S SONG  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I'm sure he likes the RO remake this here is the OG one


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant wait totally different. GT 4-life


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bennie_@Dec 31 2010, 10:01 PM~19472037
> *Cant wait totally different. GT 4-life
> 
> 
> ...


damn i remember that ride shits tight hit me up if u wanna redo that interior


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it's 2011 fools hope everyone has a better year than last


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Dec 31 2010, 07:11 PM~19470909
> *if you got cash hit me up my homie gots a 64 non ss vert for sale pretty clean prolly let you get it for like 14 no bullshit or payments tho
> *


pm me pics and info asap// got a few deals, looking for the best one


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy new year colorado


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2010, 07:54 PM~19471208
> *Get a life chapo!!!
> *


I'm not the one with 9,101 posts :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

happy new year layitlow!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 1 2011, 10:46 AM~19473806
> *I'm not the one with 9,101 posts  :biggrin:
> *


I been doin this for years son!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 1 2011, 10:59 AM~19473845
> *happy new year layitlow!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bennie_@Dec 31 2010, 11:01 PM~19472037
> *Cant wait totally different. GT 4-life
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

happy new year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HERE A FEW PICS BEFORE I GOT DRUNK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :420:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 AM~19474014
> *I been doin this for years son!!!
> *


Like u said before GET A LIFE :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 1 2011, 03:05 PM~19475089
> *Like u said before GET A LIFE  :0
> *


wow son!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 1 2011, 09:59 AM~19473845
> *happy new year layitlow!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove


*****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2011, 01:04 AM~19472617
> *it's 2011 fools hope everyone has a better year than last
> *



yea i hope so to fool


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:42 PM~19477726
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> *****
> *


*What's good Carnal. Let's go to El Favorito :biggrin:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 08:56 PM~19477824
> *What's good Carnal. Let's go to El Favorito  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 09:56 PM~19477824
> *What's good Carnal. Let's go to El Favorito  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What Up ROLLERZ :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19477859
> *What Up ROLLERZ :wave:
> *



just grillen some asada and drinkin some coROnas! whats goin on in csprings


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 10:02 PM~19477869
> *just grillen some asada and drinkin some coROnas! whats goin on in csprings
> *


*BWAHAHAHA, I just LOL'd!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:02 PM~19477869
> *just grillen some asada and drinkin some coROnas! whats goin on in csprings
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Fuckin aye same thin Grilling some carne drinking a few frias tambien :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19477859
> *What Up ROLLERZ :wave:
> *


*What's GOOD ROy doggie!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:03 PM~19477881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuckin aye same thin Grilling some carne drinking a few frias tambien :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 1 2011, 09:03 PM~19477879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much dog just seeing what busted out in the Majestics show
How you been Big Homie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:05 PM~19477899
> *X2 like a mofo
> 
> Not much dog just seeing what busted out in the Majestics show
> ...


*Good Carnal, just been busting ass at work, and trying to get those fawkers to finish my ride. I'm gonna put Chuck on them so it will get done. He'll be at their shop every day pushing them fucks. :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:03 PM~19477881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuckin aye same thin Grilling some carne drinking a few frias tambien :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19477917
> *Good Carnal, just been busting ass at work, and trying to get those fawkers to finish my ride. I'm gonna put Chuck on them so it will get done. He'll be at their shop every day pushing them fucks.  :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 09:07 PM~19477917
> *Good Carnal, just been busting ass at work, and trying to get those fawkers to finish my ride. I'm gonna put Chuck on them so it will get done. He'll be at their shop every day pushing them fucks.  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah with all this masa coming outta side mouths 
You definately gonna make fools pucker up with that bad ass ride :biggrin: 
Can't wait to see that bish out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19477942
> *Yeah with all this masa coming outta side mouths
> You definately gonna make fools pucker up with that bad ass ride :biggrin:
> Can't wait to see that bish out
> *



ill drive it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19477942
> *Yeah with all this masa coming outta side mouths
> You definately gonna make fools pucker up with that bad ass ride :biggrin:
> Can't wait to see that bish out
> *


*Gracias carnal. I'll let the car do the talking  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19477951
> *ill drive it
> *


I bet you will


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19477960
> *Gracias carnal. I'll let the car do the talking
> *


I know homie
Like some foolio use to say
Real recognize real
 
Or the homie says
Don't talk about it....be about it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19477992
> *I know homie
> Like some foolio use to say
> Real recognize real
> ...


*That's what's up! You have the mind of a steel trap! :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19478004
> *That's what's up! You have the mind of a steel trap!  :cheesy:
> *


I just respect people who move things not people waiting for moves to be done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:19 PM~19478029
> *I just respect people who move things not people waiting for moves to be done
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO4LIFE 719, macgyver, AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, RAG3ROY


hello coloRadO everybody is on lil , its way to cold outside to do anything else :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19478054
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO4LIFE 719, macgyver, AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, RAG3ROY
> hello coloRadO everybody is on lil , its way to cold outside to do anything else :biggrin:
> *


*At least you have the grill to keep you warm, ha!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:24 PM~19478058
> *At least you have the grill to keep you warm, ha!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 09:24 PM~19478058
> *At least you have the grill to keep you warm, ha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You guys are nuts for that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19478054
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO4LIFE 719, macgyver, AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, RAG3ROY
> hello coloRadO everybody is on lil , its way to cold outside to do anything else :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!! whutz good everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19478102
> *yessur!!! whutz good everyone!!!
> *


suup uncle fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mac,Me,Fes,Chapo,Chuck and Sean
:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19478102
> *yessur!!! whutz good everyone!!!
> *



just chillen bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19478128
> *just chillen bRO
> *


Don't lie you know you Grilling some asada
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19478111
> *suup uncle fes
> *


not much jus at texas roadhouse!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 09:32 PM~19478154
> *not much jus at texas roadhouse!!!
> *


Ballin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 10:29 PM~19478128
> *just chillen bRO
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19478117
> *What up Mac,Me,Fes,Chapo,Chuck and Sean
> :wave:
> *


chillen doggy... trying to figure out which ride im gonna buy this week.. got a few options


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19478168
> *Ballin
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 09:32 PM~19478154
> *not much jus at texas roadhouse!!!
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 09:35 PM~19478177
> *chillen doggy... trying to figure out which ride im gonna buy this week.. got a few options
> *


Can't go wrong with a Rag
But if the top goes down,price goes up :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 PM~19478177
> *chillen doggy... trying to figure out which ride im gonna buy this week.. got a few options
> *



how is the hot weather in az


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up mac? One of my painters wants to holla at you about some, urals for one of his bikes...last I heard you were working over off durango, is that still the case?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:39 PM~19478209
> *how is the hot weather in az
> *


I heard from a homie Phx AZ was suppose to be in the 20's last night :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:29 PM~19478117
> *What up Mac,Me,Fes,Chapo,Chuck and Sean
> :wave:
> *


whutz good!!! & you da baller!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19478187
> *Can't go wrong with a Rag
> But if the top goes down,price goes up :happysad:
> *


got 2 different options, and there both here in the springs 64 vert, or 53 bomba vert...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 PM~19478177
> *chillen doggy... trying to figure out which ride im gonna buy this week.. got a few options
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570047


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 10:41 PM~19478231
> *whutz good!!! & you da baller!!!
> *


*Que pasa Fes!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19478225
> *I heard from a homie Phx AZ was suppose to be in the 20's last night :0
> *


damn thats cold


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19478225
> *I heard from a homie Phx AZ was suppose to be in the 20's last night :0
> *



My brother lives in kingman AZ...he said it was hella cold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:42 PM~19478249
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570047
> *


That's Ballin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good sean? how's life treating you???


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:39 PM~19478209
> *how is the hot weather in az
> *


not there yet bro... moving in 2 weeks.. they said its getting cold down to the 50s at nights.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19478267
> *Whutz good sean? how's life treating you???
> *


*Good Homie, just working and chillen with the fam!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:43 PM~19478259
> *damn thats cold
> *


It's -8 in P-town right now
I know you kidding


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:45 PM~19478271
> *not there yet bro... moving in 2 weeks.. they said its getting cold down to the 50s at nights.. lol :biggrin:
> *


i bet tone feels back at home


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 1 2011, 09:40 PM~19478223
> *What's up mac? One of my painters wants to holla at you about some, urals for one of his bikes...last I heard you were working over off durango, is that still the case?
> *


yessir. i have a shop over off durango ... tell him to hit me up 659-8151


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:46 PM~19478278
> *i bet tone feels back at home
> *


What ever happened to Tone?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:45 PM~19478275
> *Good Homie, just working and chillen with the fam!
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:47 PM~19478287
> *yessir. i have a shop over off durango ...    tell him to hit me up 659-8151
> *


Did you start sprayin all of motorwerks stuff too? My boy turk was there for a couple years and peaced out recently...I thought he said your doing jeremys cars nowadays


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:47 PM~19478288
> *What ever happened to Tone?
> *


he moved to az


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:51 PM~19478334
> *he moved to az
> *


Yeah I heard 
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So anybody got any new pics or pics reflecting on the past year since we are starting on a new one?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:54 PM~19478365
> *So anybody got any new pics or pics reflecting on the past year since we are starting on a new one?
> *


im sure you do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy 1-1-11


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 09:56 PM~19478387
> *im sure you do!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Mine are all reposts.....and if nobody posts some soon I will be forced to post them :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:56 PM~19478388
> *Happy 1-1-11
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:57 PM~19478393
> *Mine are all reposts.....and if nobody posts some soon I will be forced to post them :biggrin:
> *


*Reposts are GOOD since I took most of this year off in LIL.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:57 PM~19478393
> *Mine are all reposts.....and if nobody posts some soon I will be forced to post them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just do it like nike!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OK





























Gotta bust out right though.....lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:02 PM~19478435
> *OK
> Gotta bust out right though.....lol
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/ro...ac813fe09b1.jpg[/img]
> *



lol i think richie was hatin life that night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Rich approves :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19478451
> *Looks like Rich approves :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 1 2011, 09:50 PM~19478323
> *Did you start sprayin all of motorwerks stuff too? My boy turk was there for a couple years and peaced out recently...I thought he said your doing  jeremys cars nowadays
> *


ya, im paintin there and everyone elses chit... its all good,lanlord dont care whos chit impainting...lol.. last few months we been doing 30k months so life is good.. too bad i gotta walk away from it and start over in az... but got the shop lined up with a new painter and 3 bodymen and a buffer so chit should still be doing good


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19478505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD TIMES right thurrrr  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:07 PM~19478480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do you have the pic where he had all the metal tied to his bike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19478535
> *GOOD TIMES right thurrrr
> *


:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:07 PM~19478480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SWIPH looks like a straight bum right here, LOL. 

FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 09:51 PM~19478334
> *he moved to az
> *


ya, i got a house down the street from him.. he got outta rollerz and into his cousins club KLIQUE. he had one of his old car club brothas try and paint his bomba in pueblo but it looked horrible, so had another shop in az do it right and painting it now. he doing great and i talk to him dailey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:16 PM~19478585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*FREE SWIPH !!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19478556
> *SWIPH looks like a straight bum right here, LOL.
> 
> FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ
> *


yessur!!! FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP CO, AND GTIMERS


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19478668
> *WAS SUP CO, AND GTIMERS
> *


suup homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19478641
> *yessur!!! FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19478641
> *yessur!!! FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!!
> *



have you wROte him


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19478659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:24 PM~19478680
> *suup homie
> *


CHIT! I BEEN ON MY ASS ALL DAY :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19478668
> *WAS SUP CO, AND GTIMERS
> *


colorado topic movin fast,so alot of dudes in here tonight,,, should we bring up the TAKEOVER or not :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH TAKEOVER,TAKEOVER,TAKEOVER, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19478705
> *colorado topic movin fast,so alot of dudes in here tonight,,, should we bring up the TAKEOVER  or not :biggrin:
> *


*Let's do it, I have a lot to say on that subject.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19478720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I always liked this pic!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 11:25 PM~19478688
> *have you wROte him
> *


i've wrote him 2 letters and still haven't sent them!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:30 PM~19478755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I miss that car!  *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 1 2011, 11:30 PM~19478745
> *i've wrote him 2 letters and still haven't sent them!!!
> *



its easier to write on corrlinks pm me your email and ill send it to him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:30 PM~19478747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Center piece :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:30 PM~19478747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R THOSE SOME BOOBES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:31 PM~19478764
> *I miss that car!
> *


At least it's in Poland repping to the fullest

:yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

goodtimes,rollerz,etc..... dont matter, we all the same family and have to deal with the same bs snow or weather... lets all stick together and show everyone colorado is one of the baddest states out there.... UNITY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 11:32 PM~19478767
> *its easier to write on corrlinks pm me your email and ill send it to him
> *


pm sent


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19478789
> *At least it's in Poland repping to the fullest
> 
> :yes:
> ...


*Yes SUR and he's done a good job with the makeover.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:36 PM~19478796
> *goodtimes,rollerz,etc..... dont matter, we all the same family and have to deal with the same bs snow or weather... lets all stick together and show everyone colorado IS the baddest states out there.... UNITY
> *


*FIXT  *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19478789
> *At least it's in Poland repping to the fullest
> 
> :yes:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

i like this pic beter.. one of the baddest pics and cars that came outta colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19478796
> *goodtimes,rollerz,etc..... dont matter, we all the same family and have to deal with the same bs snow or weather... lets all stick together and show everyone colorado is one of the baddest states out there.... UNITY
> *


Unity is all great as we (us OG GT and RO ) know.
We been there and still do that.
You on the late train moving to Az and all now talmbout it Mac ....lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:39 PM~19478828
> *i like this pic beter.. one of the baddest pics and cars that came outta colorado
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Mac, I appreciate the pROps!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*There's another RO 65 rag aROund the corner that is gonna be badder than mine :0 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Sean you just on that level years ago homie



It's crazy because I really miss one of mine also in that era


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm hoping GT and RO making big moves and Unity in 11

Shit it seems like we hated on the Most might as well get together and give CO something to talk about ....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:43 PM~19478865
> *Damn Sean you just on that level years ago homie
> It's crazy because I really miss one of mine also in that era
> *


*Thanks ROy, and I bet you do. It was a sick fawker too!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only 2 of us left outta that one lol
Guess which other one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:50 PM~19478926
> *Only 2 of us left outta that one lol
> Guess which other one
> 
> ...


*Just you and Julian right?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:51 PM~19478936
> *Just you and Julian right?
> *


:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:19 PM~19478626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*We ready for war, bwahahaha!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

here is a old pic


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19478516
> *ya, im paintin there and everyone elses chit... its all good,lanlord dont care whos chit impainting...lol.. last few months we been doing 30k months so life is good.. too bad i gotta walk away from it and start over in az... but got the shop lined up with a new painter and 3 bodymen and a buffer so chit should still be doing good
> *


Whatever it takes I guess, shit I've been busy all year...no slow down from hail season till now, been kinda nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:56 PM~19478990
> *We ready for war, bwahahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


Ah chit where's Paul's pic when I need it :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 11:57 PM~19479000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Shit I miss that ride too. It was a nice street cruiser!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 10:59 PM~19479012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st sign of the LIL Unity :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 10:39 PM~19478830
> *Unity is all great as we (us OG GT and RO ) know.
> We been there and still do that.
> You on the late train moving to Az and all now talmbout it Mac ....lol
> *


lol, og? bro ive been doing this along time also and im not on any late train as a og in colorado.. maybe late train as a goodtimer but not as a colorado lowrider. my twin brotha roy, ive been born and raised here in colo and been airbrushing rides/bikes since 1986 when i started.. i worked for 1 eyed luie at mestizo and when john bought it and turned it into migente i started migente with him... of cousre he ripped me off like he rips everybody off but im beter than that and moved on.. i built many rides and ive been in many magazines for my work or my cars,... i helped bring imperials with espinoza to colorado and was on the commitee over 13 years ago.. moneywise i couldnt keep up with the imperials after a few years and i dropped out.... now after all the years i found my new found brothas GOODTIMES.. there doing alot of stuff that most other clubs are not and im proud to have the GT plaque... i have mush respect for rollerz, klique, citywide, exquistite,magestics,etc, and all the others that i work with dailey...

but im definately on no late train homey


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19478842
> *Thanks Mac, I appreciate the pROps!
> *


giving props where props is due.. bro... car is baddass and wish it was still here in colo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 11:03 PM~19479049
> *lol, og? bro ive been doing this along time also and im not on any late train as a og in colorado.. maybe late train as a goodtimer but not as a colorado lowrider. my twin brotha roy, ive been born and raised here in colo and been airbrushing rides/bikes since 1986 when i started.. i worked for 1 eyed luie at mestizo and when john bought it and turned it into migente i started migente with him... of cousre he ripped me off like he rips everybody off but im beter than that and moved on.. i built many rides and ive been in many magazines for my work or my cars,... i helped bring imperials with espinoza to colorado and was on the commitee  over 13 years ago.. moneywise i couldnt keep up with the imperials after a few years and i dropped out.... now after all the years i found my new found brothas GOODTIMES.. there doing alot of stuff that most other clubs are not and im proud to have the GT plaque... i have mush respect for rollerz, klique, citywide, exquistite,magestics,etc, and all the others that i work with dailey...
> 
> but im definately on no late train homey
> *


No need for the story homie I respect your Time in Co as well as your talent
I'm just saying we have Unity Brother.That's it.
LIL is LIL and the Streets are the Streets
I'm no OG from Co but I rep here like it's my own stomping grounds from day 1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:08 PM~19479093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And that's what the fuck I'm talkin about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19479100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why so Seeeerio????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most anxiously awaited Hopper of 2010


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19479095
> *No need for the story homie I respect your Time in Co as well as your talent
> I'm just saying we have Unity Brother.That's it.
> LIL is LIL and the Streets are the Streets
> ...


lol. cool gt brotha


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most anxiously awaited Rag of 2010


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 2 2011, 12:16 AM~19479157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this thing was cool we need frank to put one in the bar


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:16 AM~19479161
> *Most anxiously awaited Rag of 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 *:uh: Get outta here ROy! Oh yeah 2011 :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:16 AM~19479161
> *Most anxiously awaited Rag of 2010
> 
> 
> ...



that pic is fROm a few weeks ago the car is already done


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 2 2011, 12:17 AM~19479165
> *this thing was cool we need frank to put one in the bar
> *


*Yeah for sure. I wonder how much they cost.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad I meant 2011 on boff


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 2 2011, 12:18 AM~19479178
> *Yeah for sure. I wonder how much they cost.
> *



you gonna buy one when you TAKE OVER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Booty kit don't look right on it Sean
Lemme get it Doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19479192
> *you gonna buy one when you TAKE OVER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

my shops first car show at mr biggs last year...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19479194
> *Booty kit don't look right on it Sean
> Lemme get it Doggie :thumbsup:
> *



its for sale :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 1 2011, 11:19 PM~19479192
> *you gonna buy one when you TAKE OVER
> *


He better quick because in 2011 I heard a certain club was gonna Take Over again :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19479194
> *Booty kit don't look right on it Sean
> Lemme get it Doggie :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:20 AM~19479207
> *He better quick because in 2011 I heard a certain club was gonna Take Over again  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*All the asada Y cerveza you can handle too!!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:20 AM~19479207
> *He better quick because in 2011 I heard a certain club was gonna Take Over again  :cheesy:
> *



again :uh: 











































just jk ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:22 PM~19479221
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> All the asada Y cerveza you can handle too!!
> *



Bahahaha
I just spit beer all over my shit.....you a fool homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:13 AM~19479130
> *Most anxiously awaited Hopper of 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:25 AM~19479255
> *:biggrin:
> *



i bet its not gonna look like that when it gets here


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here you go ROY, me and you leaning sidewayzzz*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479231
> *Bahahaha
> I just spit beer all over my shit.....you a fool homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19479268
> *Here you go ROY, me and you leaning sidewayzzz
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:
We gonna be doing that in Rags soon


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

RAG3ROY, luxurymnte8788, AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, SHOWLOW 68, cl1965ss, BigCeez, lacwood, raiderhater719

DAMN thats a grip


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

at the lake


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:28 AM~19479284
> *:yes:
> We gonna be doing that in Rags soon
> *


*Gotta love 2 rags on 6 wheels :cheesy: *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:wow: 

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 2 2011, 12:26 AM~19479263
> *i bet its not gonna look like that when it gets here
> *


you bet correctly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:31 AM~19479309
> *you bet correctly!!! :biggrin:
> *



post sum pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:30 PM~19479298
> *Gotta love 2 rags on 6 wheels  :cheesy:
> *


Just being leaders doggie......O'yeah with Power Windows


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 1 2011, 11:31 PM~19479315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great Times


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 1 2011, 11:31 PM~19479319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass day.....Damn .....Bad ass day :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:33 AM~19479341
> *Great Times
> *



You mean GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

nice.... we need this many every day

11 Members: macgyver, RO4LIFE 719, BigCeez, RAG3ROY, Justin-Az, fesboogie, cl1965ss, SHOWLOW 68, AllHustle NoLove, lacwood, raiderhater719


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:34 AM~19479351
> *Bad ass day.....Damn .....Bad ass day :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Two hundred pounds of shit in a 5lb can. :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19479392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 2 2011, 12:36 AM~19479378
> *Two hundred pounds of shit in a 5lb can. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man you 2 are a GOOD looking match












Must be the Jerseys :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 1 2011, 11:36 PM~19479378
> *Two hundred pounds of shit in a 5lb can. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:48 PM~19479456
> *Man you 2 are a GOOD looking match
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 01:49 AM~19479464
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> *


I am working on getting 300 hundred pounds of shit real soon. :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:48 AM~19479456
> *Man you 2 are a GOOD looking match
> 
> 
> ...



Haha...thanks Brother!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES up in here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

good night everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

go broncos....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:01 AM~19479525
> *     good night everyone!!!
> *


Me too
Great to talk to everyone,especially Sean....Have a GOOD one
I'm outs......Love & Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2011, 12:01 AM~19479525
> *     good night everyone!!!
> *


later bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 12:05 AM~19479546
> *Me too
> Great to talk to everyone,especially Sean....Have a GOOD one
> I'm outs......Love & Peace
> *


 :roflmao: goodnight brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good night familia!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2011, 12:47 AM~19479452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I ALLWAYS LIKE THIS PIC MAC :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 2 2011, 12:47 AM~19479452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the cabaret you could talk to the owner of the website barrio girls and star in a porno with this chick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 2 2011, 12:37 AM~19479392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If that is madmax's ride he wanted to trade me that for my 59 when that car was white of corse..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 1 2011, 11:50 PM~19478926
> *Only 2 of us left outta that one lol
> Guess which other one
> 
> ...


where has Jerry been? I tried calling him a few times and nothing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 10:42 PM~19478246
> *got 2 different options, and there both here in the springs 64 vert, or 53 bomba vert...
> *


I'd go with the 53 vert if it were me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 09:10 AM~19480433
> *If that is madmax's ride he wanted to trade me that for my 59 when that car was white of corse..
> *



Yea...that's Maxs ride out in Vegas when we went. That bish was nice.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

whats krakin chapo


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 09:15 AM~19480442
> *where has Jerry been? I tried calling him a few times and nothing
> *


he jus been working and doing the family thing he good though


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 2 2011, 09:50 AM~19480756
> *whats krakin chapo
> *


What's good :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 2 2011, 11:52 AM~19481141
> *he jus been working and doing the family thing he good though
> *


thats good to hear


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19481314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not a whole lot bROjust waiting for tomorrow to go take my hands on test for the mines wondering if i should drive tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 08:15 AM~19480442
> *where has Jerry been? I tried calling him a few times and nothing
> *


He's doing the Family thing doggie talmbout moving to AZ :loco:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 01:55 PM~19481934
> *He's doing the Family thing doggie talmbout moving to AZ :loco:
> *


I'd like to move away from the snow myself plus it sux down here where I'm at


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 11:24 AM~19481314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass
Got any side pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 01:07 PM~19482023
> *I'd like to move away from the snow myself plus it sux down here where I'm at
> *


I hear ya
If my Wifey didn't make so much money or could relocate ,I'd go somewhere warmer my damn self :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 02:18 PM~19482131
> *Bad ass
> Got any side pics?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19482169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 02:25 PM~19482192
> *:thumbsup:
> *


she's a rider and when other little kids come over she shows them the car and says don't touch it either :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 01:27 PM~19482202
> *she's a rider and when other little kids come over she shows them the car and says don't touch it either :cheesy:
> *


LOL badass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 04:04 PM~19483010
> *LOL badass
> *


she got all happy when my brother Joe gave her a mini shami and a mini duster :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 01:22 PM~19482158
> *I hear ya
> If my Wifey didn't make so much money or could relocate ,I'd go somewhere warmer my damn self :happysad:
> *


BALLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2011, 03:32 PM~19483221
> *she got all happy when my brother Joe gave her a mini shami and a mini duster :biggrin:
> *


Too cute
Big Ups


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You need to really get a life chapo!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up roy u do any GOOD at bowling the other night


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 2 2011, 07:28 PM~19485206
> *What up roy u do any GOOD at bowling the other night
> *


Averaged about a 200 
Wife got mt ass though :happysad: 
How you do dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 2 2011, 08:19 PM~19485720
> *What up CO
> *


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good jeff???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening ivan? how you been???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Been good bro just busy like always doing something. How've u been bet you can't wait for your cutty to get done.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Real clean lookin 63' on denver craigslist for 10K


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 12:07 AM~19487736
> *Been good bro just busy like always doing something. How've u been bet you can't wait for your cutty to get done.
> *


yeah im ready for some hot weather again and finally bringin' da cutty out again!!! should be fun... how's your cutty???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19485809
> *Averaged about a 200
> Wife got mt ass though :happysad:
> How you do dog?
> *


I did GOOD about 185 intill the budlight kicked it


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.kdvr.com/community/newsletter/k...0,3647289.story


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Dec 31 2010, 09:15 PM~19471352
> *THIS IS CIPI'S SONG  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


all day long! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

MY ride on the stocks for tha 2011 goina start on her soon


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 2 2011, 09:26 PM~19486475
> *Whutz good jeff???
> *


Shit I can't call it big homie. What's good wit you?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2011, 01:05 AM~19479546
> *Me too
> Great to talk to everyone,especially Sean....Have a GOOD one
> I'm outs......Love & Peace
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2011, 07:32 AM~19488965
> *yeah im ready for some hot weather again and finally bringin' da cutty out again!!! should be fun... how's your cutty???
> *


RETIRED IT


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 05:07 PM~19492210
> *RETIRED IT
> *


that bish ain't even been out and it's retired damnnnnnnn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 04:55 PM~19492598
> *that bish ain't even been out and it's retired damnnnnnnn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this isn't hopping this is bullshit if I had the red car I'd be pissed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 05:20 PM~19492806
> *this isn't hopping this is bullshit if I had the red car I'd be pissed
> 
> 
> ...


That's ignorant IMO but I guess that's the hop Game :dunno:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 3 2011, 02:43 PM~19491564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn demolition derby now not hopping


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 06:02 PM~19493253
> *Damn demolition derby now not hopping
> *


I know huh?
Was the homie with the Red Ride from a Club?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:39 PM~19493648
> *I know huh?
> Was the homie with the Red Ride from a Club?
> *


BIG M TODD  


CLEAR OUT YOUR INBOX


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19493662
> *BIG M TODD
> CLEAR OUT YOUR INBOX
> *


Well then that expains it,he's a baller builder he can just make another one :biggrin: 

Inbox clear


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:46 PM~19493758
> *Well then that expains it,he's a baller builder he can just make another one :biggrin:
> 
> Inbox clear
> *


YUP THAT SHIT WAS GANGSTA LOKO SAME SHIT HAPPEN LAST TIME WITH HIM AND BIG JOHN THE GAME IS GETTIN A LIL CRAZY IN THE HOPP GAME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:49 PM~19493788
> *YUP THAT SHIT WAS GANGSTA LOKO SAME SHIT HAPPEN LAST TIME WITH HIM AND BIG JOHN THE GAME IS GETTIN A LIL CRAZY IN THE HOPP GAME :biggrin:
> *


That's crazy
I'm too poor to hop in that case
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19493865
> *That's crazy
> I'm too poor to hop in that case
> :happysad:
> *


I think it's dumb no disrespect or nothing but damn nose up doesn't mean bumper to bumper thats why they hop in parkinglots maybe they need bigger lots to hop in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19493935
> *I think it's dumb no disrespect or nothing but damn nose up  doesn't mean bumper to bumper thats why they hop in parkinglots maybe they need bigger lots to hop in
> *


Looked like homie was Rollin down the Hill
I dunno I aint no baller so ...If that's how the Game is now...More power to em.....not my thing but gotta be extremely costly
Good for footage though :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 3 2011, 04:24 PM~19491857
> *Shit I can't call it big homie. What's good wit you?
> *


shit jus been working...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Jan 3 2011, 04:24 PM~19491857
> *Shit I can't call it big homie. What's good wit you?
> *


shit jus been working...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What you do nowadays Fes and why you way up in D town?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19494558
> *What you do nowadays Fes and why you way up in D town?
> *


exactly what I've been wondering


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:00 PM~19494595
> *exactly what I've been wondering
> *


He been bogarting the info on us :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

winter has been on for months you should have had that shit done already LOL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:27 PM~19494921
> *winter has been on for months you should have had that shit done already LOL
> *


TAKING MY TIME IT WILL BE DONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 09:29 PM~19494961
> *TAKING MY TIME IT WILL BE DONE
> *


I just don't want to hear any crying or excuses when the take over happens and you pulled your motor to clean it and couldn't finish the job :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4 Members: MOSTHATED CC, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, BIGJIM

think hard


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19494972
> *I just don't want to hear any crying or excuses when the take over happens and you pulled your motor to clean it and couldn't finish the job :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19494558
> *What you do nowadays Fes and why you way up in D town?
> *


da same shit w/ da buses but in denver now... i like it alot better though & gettin paid better... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn he's taking forever


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19494972
> *I just don't want to hear any crying or excuses when the take over happens and you pulled your motor to clean it and couldn't finish the job :cheesy:
> *


WHEN WE TAKE OVER THIS YEAR MY CAR WILL PART OF IT "ALL DONE" :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19495028
> *da same shit w/ da buses but in denver now... i like it alot better though & gettin paid better... :biggrin:
> *


Good 4 you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 09:36 PM~19495038
> *WHEN WE TAKE OVER THIS YEAR MY CAR WILL PART OF IT "ALL DONE" :biggrin:
> *


ghwat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:30 PM~19494972
> *I just don't want to hear any crying or excuses when the take over happens and you pulled your motor to clean it and couldn't finish the job :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 
You too huh?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:39 PM~19495069
> *:uh:
> You too huh?
> *


I KNOW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19494876
> *THIS GONNA BE MY WINTER PROJECT THOUGHT I GIVE YOU A BEFOUR LOOK I WILL POST IT AGAIN WHEN ITS DONE
> 
> 
> ...


is dat da bomb in the avi???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:39 PM~19495069
> *:uh:
> You too huh?
> *


Me too what??


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2011, 09:44 PM~19495137
> *is dat da bomb in the avi???
> *


JUS GITTING IT READY FOR SOME PAINT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry you a fuk'n fool!!! lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2011, 09:49 PM~19495207
> *Larry you a fuk'n fool!!! lol!!!
> *


They said they liked to fuck around and talk shit and I say one thing and I get the me too shit with this :uh: wtf


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19495218
> *They said they liked to fuck around and talk shit and I say one thing and I get the me too shit with this :uh: wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Ok I guess I just didn't picture you as A follower
But that's cool you on the Anti-Takeover Squad
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:51 PM~19495246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Ok I guess I just didn't picture you as A follower
> But that's cool you on the Anti-Takeover Squad
> ...


follower haa I make my own way dog you know that. The take over of Colorado as you speak of well I'm part of Co so that means your taking over us and well that ain't happening


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This what i got to say .for whoever takes over whatever. all the cars bettter have fresh paint and interior,engine too. If your car is newer it better have chrome undies complete. For a club to take over every single member who owns a car has to bust out right not just a few. I could care less about a fucking takeover but you got to have a full complete army standing on the line too with their fully done rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19495266
> *follower haa I make my own way dog you know that. The take over of Colorado as you speak of well I'm part of Co so that means your taking over us and well that ain't happening
> *


I know you a leader and not a follower....just knew that would hit ya ..lol
How you think Takeover means CO?
We talmbout Taking Over our Street and Show Creds and getting GT back where it belongs......with some of the best Clubs out there
We Talmbout Taking Over the Highways and Traveling for once
We talmbout just Taking Over our own lives and Giving GT all we have
That's our Take Over homie
We Taking Over our selves to be better Lowriders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:57 PM~19495336
> *I know you a leader and not a follower....just knew that would hit ya ..lol
> How you think Takeover means CO?
> We talmbout Taking Over our Street and Show Creds and getting GT back where it belongs......with some of the best Clubs out there
> ...


I'm all for that  You know Cipi mentioned nothing to prove and he's done alot. Me I have alot to prove and not to anybody out there on the street but to one person mainly and thats me and I also want to do it for my club the end


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19495324
> *This what i got to say .for whoever takes over whatever. all the cars bettter have fresh paint and interior,engine too. If your car is newer it better have chrome undies complete. For a club to take over every single member who owns a car has to bust out right not just a few. I could care less about a fucking takeover but you got to have a full complete army standing on the line too with their fully done rides
> *


You Take Over deez nuts









But give em back after awhile :biggrin: 







But on the reals our line-up will be up to par homie....you know the rules we have for these upcoming years


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19495195
> *JUS GITTING IT READY FOR SOME PAINT
> *


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:00 PM~19495375
> *You Take Over deez nuts
> But give em back after awhile :biggrin:
> But on the reals our line-up will be up to par homie....you know the rules we have for these upcoming years
> *


I cant wait to hand you your ass with a hardtop even :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 10:01 PM~19495406
> *I cant wait to hand you your ass with a hardtop even  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19495372
> *I'm all for that  You know Cipi mentioned nothing to prove and he's done alot. Me I have alot to prove and not to anybody out there on the street but to one person mainly and thats me and I also want to do it for my club the end
> *


Well put
As so do I 
I aint painting and doing my interior because it needs it or to impress anybody
I'm doing it for myself and my own standards as well as the Pride I have for the Plaque that will be in the back window


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 09:56 PM~19495324
> *This what i got to say .for whoever takes over whatever. all the cars bettter have fresh paint and interior,engine too. If your car is newer it better have chrome undies complete. For a club to take over every single member who owns a car has to bust out right not just a few. I could care less about a fucking takeover but you got to have a full complete army standing on the line too with their fully done rides
> *


WE HAVE THAT AND HAVE PEOPLE WORKING ON IT , AND WE GOT A BIG ARMY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 10:02 PM~19495422
> *WE HAVE THAT AND HAVE PEOPLE WORKING ON IT , AND WE GOT A BIG ARMY
> *


that just means more target practice LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 09:01 PM~19495406
> *I cant wait to hand you your ass with a hardtop even  :biggrin:
> *


In the end doggie..........................It's still a Hard Top
:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 10:02 PM~19495422
> *WE HAVE THAT AND HAVE PEOPLE WORKING ON IT , AND WE GOT A BIG ARMY
> *


So do alot of other clubs so it should be a good year at shows and on the streets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19495441
> *that just means more target practice LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now that some funny chit


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:03 PM~19495447
> *In the end doggie..........................It's still a Hard Top
> :biggrin:
> *


with no grease under the car and full chrome undies on a 60s car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19495465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now that some funny chit
> *


better bring a bigger gun and that eye patch fool so you could see out your good one if your gonna hit me :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 10:04 PM~19495451
> *So do alot of other clubs so it should be a good year at shows and on the streets
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19495471
> *with no grease under the car and full chrome undies on a 60s car
> *


And a dome light :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19495489
> *And a dome light :biggrin:
> *


you better get to work ROy time is ticking


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shows don't mean a fuck to me
I'd rather cruise and BBQ
But give me till next Season 2012 and I'll have underneath done
You just talking masa cause you know I'm just going from the Rockers up fawker


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19495519
> *Shows don't mean a fuck to me
> I'd rather cruise and BBQ
> But give me till next Season 2012 and I'll have underneath done
> ...


Im talking because i dont think youll touch that car it will get sold and youll have another car. Youve said it before building a car sucks and you did that with the monte.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19495519
> *Shows don't mean a fuck to me
> I'd rather cruise and BBQ
> But give me till next Season 2012 and I'll have underneath done
> ...


I'm kind of tired of shows I mean I like them and bbqs are cool but I"m tired of driving my ride someone where just to park it I want to cruise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn see that



Lil clowning and LIL poppin :wow:

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: RAG3ROY, MOSTHATED CC, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGJIM, OVERTIME, lacwood, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, raiderhater719, Mister.D719


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

And i would still help your ass out ROy with your car or whatever regardless of a takeover a trophy or whatever.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 10:12 PM~19495579
> *And i would still help your ass out ROy with your car or whatever regardless of a takeover a trophy or whatever.
> *


Not me he's lucky I dont' have a 60 cuz I'd take his trophy and kick him when he's down LOL j/k Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2011, 09:10 PM~19495551
> *Im talking because i dont think youll touch that car it will get sold and youll have another car. Youve said it before building a car sucks and you did that with the monte.
> *


I'm getting the guts done next week
After I put the spread in that I aint thinking of selling.Imma start sanding my shit down while the guts are out
This is my dream car
I'll kick myself in the ass if I sell it.
Aint nothing like the reliability...... and that cool air blowing my locks of hair on a cool Summer day :biggrin: ....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what Color you doing the interior Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Jan 3 2011, 09:12 PM~19495579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you would you sumababish  




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:16 PM~19495607
> *what Color you doing the interior Roy?
> *


Tan or peanut Butter
Haven't made up my mind yet
With HT inserts if I can find the material :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:18 PM~19495628
> *I appreciate that
> 
> I bet you would you sumababish
> ...


LOL you know I'm fucking with ya Roy we spooned in bed together remember?? We got ties bro wether we like em or not :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WILL SEE WHATS UP CRUZING , BBQS , SHOWS , OR WHAT EVER GOODTIMES WILL BE ONE OF THE ONES TOP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:19 PM~19495643
> *Tan or peanut Butter
> Haven't made up my mind yet
> With HT inserts if I can find the material :happysad:
> *


oh like the weaved insert like on my 59?? I like those but they seem to tear easy if your gonna be riding the car alot


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:10 PM~19495561
> *Damn see that
> Lil clowning and LIL poppin :wow:
> 
> ...


SUP COLORADO SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME UP IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19495654
> *SUP COLORADO SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> *


always Chuuch


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WILL SEE WHATS UP CRUZING , BBQS , SHOWS , OR WHAT EVER GOODTIMES WILL BE ONE OF THE ONES ON TOP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr whats up bro??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19495653
> *oh like the weaved insert like on my 59?? I like those but they seem to tear easy if your gonna be riding the car alot
> *


YEAH I DONT THINK THEY WOULD LAST BETTER GO SUEDE OR SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19495645
> *LOL you know I'm fucking with ya Roy we spooned in bed together remember?? We got ties bro wether we like em or not :cheesy:
> *


TMI for LIL
That's gwuat the PM for foolio :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19495666
> * WILL SEE WHATS UP CRUZING , BBQS , SHOWS , OR WHAT EVER GOODTIMES WILL BE ONE OF THE ONES ON TOP
> *


You and Roy are gonna need a ride bcuz your motors gonna be on the stand and his car is gonna be half sanded


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19495654
> *SUP COLORADO SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> *


What's up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:23 PM~19495693
> *TMI for LIL
> That's gwuat the PM for foolio :biggrin:
> *


Don't try to hide us to the other fellas what you ashamed of me or what??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19495695
> *You and Roy are gonna need a ride bcuz your motors gonna be on the stand and his car is gonna be half sanded
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Fuck it I'll just borrow one of Silviano's 8 show cars :cheesy:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19495666
> * WILL SEE WHATS UP CRUZING , BBQS , SHOWS , OR WHAT EVER GOODTIMES WILL BE ONE OF THE ONES ON TOP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19495665
> *always Chuuch
> *


THATS KOO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:25 PM~19495712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuck it I'll just borrow one of Silviano's 8 show cars :cheesy:
> *


No shit he has his own club


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR and Chuch dog....Y Lacwood tafoya OrangeCrush 719 and Ricky :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19495705
> *What's up
> *


WHATS GOOD JUST PASSIN BY CHECKIN OUT THE COLO TOPIC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:25 PM~19495717
> *THATS KOO HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *


I've been real good bro how were the holidays and the new year to you and your fam?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn server


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:26 PM~19495724
> *What up JR and Chuch dog....Y Lacwood tafoya OrangeCrush 719 and Ricky :wave:
> *


You said all them names then Ricky that sounded like a shout out to new edition Ronnie, bobby, ricky mike


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:34 PM~19495749
> *Damn server
> *


I know it's pissing me off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 3 2011, 09:20 PM~19495653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suede would be tacky I think....rather go full vinyl(stock) :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:35 PM~19495755
> *You said all them names then Ricky that sounded like a shout out to new edition Ronnie, bobby, ricky mike
> 
> 
> ...


That was the chit back in da days :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 10:35 PM~19495755
> *You said all them names then Ricky that sounded like a shout out to new edition Ronnie, bobby, ricky mike
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:36 PM~19495774
> *You think I drive too much for em?
> 
> Suede would be tacky I think....rather go full vinyl(stock) :happysad:
> *


maybe you might I'm not sure I just know mine were torn and once they tear they unweave and thats it.. Suede would fade so maybe something else but try em out or ask in the interior topics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:37 PM~19495783
> *That was the chit back in da days :biggrin:
> *


I'm not as oldschool as you but I"m oldschool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 3 2011, 09:38 PM~19495792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....That's low


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:42 PM~19495834
> *yeah but your chit is also 52 years old homie
> Not bagging just saying....If I'm Good for 5 years that would be cool
> 
> ...


that shit had to have been redone thats not OG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19495846
> *that shit had to have been redone thats not OG
> *


Oh ok just never really scoped out your guts.....well the cars guts :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co busy night tonight


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 10:46 PM~19495891
> *whats up co busy night tonight
> *


What's up witcha


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 10:46 PM~19495891
> *whats up co busy night tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Rich :wave:
C'mon in.....shut the door you're letting the heat out


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 10:48 PM~19495918
> *What's up witcha
> *


SAME OLD SAME JUST CRUISING THRU


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:26 PM~19495733
> *I've been real good bro how were the holidays and the new year to you and your fam?
> *


HOLIDAYS WERE GOOD REAL BUSY WITH THE GT FAM WE HAD A GOOD 3 DAYS OF FUN THIS WEEKEND NOW FOR SOME REST AND HAPPY NEW YEAR ALSO LOKO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:49 PM~19495925
> *Sup Rich :wave:
> C'mon in.....shut the door you're letting the heat out
> *


sup roy its so cold i got the oven open to heat the house jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 09:49 PM~19495929
> *SAME OLD SAME JUST CRUISING THRU
> *


In a Deuce SS
OOOOOWEEEE
You got a keeper Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:50 PM~19495944
> *In a Deuce SS
> OOOOOWEEEE
> You got a keeper Rich :thumbsup:
> *


wont see the duece for about a year but i am hoping to have a little something for this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19495941
> *sup roy its so cold i got the oven open to heat the house jk
> *


I use to do that shit when they cut off the gas :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 PM~19495958
> *I use to do that shit when they cut off the gas :biggrin:
> *


its cheaper to drive around in the lac than to heat the house :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Heard that. My homie is trying to do a partial wrap on his 67' , should he use 1/4" steel or 3/8" any suggestions?...anyone?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

>


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19495968
> *Heard that. My homie is trying to do a partial wrap on his 67' , should he use 1/4" steel or 3/8" any suggestions?...anyone?
> *


1/4 IMO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 10:53 PM~19495981
> *1/4 IMO
> *


 :dunno: for every area?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 10:56 PM~19496026
> *:dunno: for every area?
> *


YEA OUTHER PEOPLE MIGHT SAY DIFFERENT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 10:57 PM~19496040
> *YEA OUTHER PEOPLE MIGHT SAY DIFFERENT
> *


I don't see why not


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> >


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 3 2011, 09:53 PM~19495981
> *1/4 IMO
> *


X2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19496095
> *I don't see why not
> *


I THINK SOME OF THESE GUY SMACKING BUMPER USE THICKER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD*night Colo :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Later roy. I think he just want a big 3wheel


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19496173
> *X2
> *


Word :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 10:26 PM~19495724
> *What up JR and Chuch dog....Y Lacwood tafoya OrangeCrush 719 and Ricky :wave:
> *


How's it going mr. Roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn CO page been poppin the past couple days. Hopefully this is a preview for this summer :dunno:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD night lil


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 3 2011, 11:26 PM~19496430
> *Damn CO page been poppin the past couple days. Hopefully this is a preview for this summer :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 3 2011, 11:26 PM~19496430
> *Damn CO page been poppin the past couple days. Hopefully this is a preview for this summer :dunno:
> *


And it has :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19495968
> *Heard that. My homie is trying to do a partial wrap on his 67' , should he use 1/4" steel or 3/8" any suggestions?...anyone?
> *


some will say full quarter is over kill


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard if done correctly you can do a frame in 3/16 and it would be plenty strong doing 96" even


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19496597
> *I heard if done correctly you can do a frame in 3/16 and it would be plenty strong doing 96" even
> *


Right on, were gonna get his done first...I gotta pull my motor to replace some lines and gaskets so I plan to get the front areas done while I can get in there..just not sure where to reinforce


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19496699
> *Right on, were gonna get his done first...I gotta pull my motor to replace some lines and gaskets so I plan to get the front areas done while I can get in there..just not sure where to reinforce
> *


you trying to do a stress wrap or full wrap??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 11:46 PM~19496733
> *you trying to do a stress wrap or full wrap??
> *


For my cadi or the 67?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 10:37 PM~19496597
> *I heard if done correctly you can do a frame in 3/16 and it would be plenty strong doing 96" even
> *



:yes: 1/4 gets real heavy in the front also


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I bet


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LOS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 3 2011, 11:49 PM~19496770
> *For my cadi or the 67?
> *


whatever ride you said you weren't sure where to reinforce at.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

[qualriote=MOSTHATED CC,Jan 4 2011, 12:02 AM~19496952]
whatever ride you said you weren't sure where to reinforce at.
[/quote]
Alright, I think ill just bring my cadi to work and put it up on the frame rack to double check every thing is straight befor I pull the motor then I can just go to town on the frame while the motors out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> [qualriote=MOSTHATED CC,Jan 4 2011, 12:02 AM~19496952]
> whatever ride you said you weren't sure where to reinforce at.


Alright, I think ill just bring my cadi to work and put it up on the frame rack to double check every thing is straight befor I pull the motor then I can just go to town on the frame while the motors out
[/quote]
if the motors out I'd do all four sides of the engine cradle or the belly whatever you want to call it. Honestly just as much as you can while it's out. Maybe take apart some of the front end and do the spring pockets the sides of the frame where you can see like whent he cars lifted in the fender wells. You know shit like that I'm not a professional about that shit but I do some reading on the subject.If you don't want to mess with the top of the engine cradle at least do the front and back sides and the bottom


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I know what your sayin, I just haven't had a lifted car in like 14 years and that one didn't matter to me, this car is pretty nice so I don't wanna tear it uo too much


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19496914
> *Wut up LOS
> *


whatup rick and RUTHLESS u no we in da house nice pics everyone aint been on in a minute big props to GT and RO like the work yall been puttin in cant wait to see it out this summer


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would do the whole crossmeber, around the spring pockets and as far back on the frame as you can go for right now on as many sides of the frame rails as possible. Also dont forget the insde of the spring pockets and the a-arm mounts. It also all depends on how wild you want your car to get(swang and bang or lay and play). :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I appreciate the knowledge from everyone...I gotta go for the night tho :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 4 2011, 12:14 AM~19497080
> *whatup rick and RUTHLESS u no we in da house nice pics everyone aint been on in a minute big props to GT and RO like the work yall been puttin in cant wait to see it out this summer
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:26 PM~19495724
> *What up JR and Chuch dog....Y Lacwood tafoya OrangeCrush 719 and Ricky :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 06:06 AM~19498337
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I love when I have to catch up on reading :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 4 2011, 07:35 AM~19498718
> *
> 
> I love when I have to catch up on reading  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 AM~19498718
> *
> 
> I love when I have to catch up on reading  :biggrin:
> *


I had fun last night :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 06:42 AM~19498415
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good big homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:07 AM~19498838
> *I had fun last night :biggrin:
> *


it was almost like off topic!!! except it was about cars!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

here you go mr. colorado. (TY) a little motivation on keeping your ride and finishing it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 09:25 AM~19498940
> *it was almost like off topic!!! except it was about cars!!! lol
> *


I get down in offtopic :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 4 2011, 12:41 AM~19497333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ENOUGH SAID*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 08:41 AM~19499037
> *ENOUGH SAID
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:36 AM~19498999
> *I get down in offtopic :biggrin:
> *


i know!!! :biggrin: i almost thought i was in the wrong topic when i read your posts!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO


:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 4 2011, 10:51 AM~19499472
> *What up CO
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 3 2011, 06:20 PM~19492806
> *this isn't hopping this is bullshit if I had the red car I'd be pissed
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some of the stupidest shit i have seen in awhile. Whether you ballin or just actin like it, that makes no sense


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 4 2011, 11:40 AM~19499769
> *Thats some of the stupidest shit i have seen in awhile. Whether you ballin or just actin like it, that makes no sense
> *


I think thats why Lowriding is the butt of other car enthusiasts jokes because they look at us like we destroy cars.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Them guys are crazy! Header panels are hard to find! :twak:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 4 2011, 09:51 AM~19499472
> *What up CO
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Izzy E :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 4 2011, 12:37 PM~19500195
> *Them guys are crazy! Header panels are hard to find! :twak:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 12:51 PM~19500294
> *What up Izzy E :biggrin:
> *


Whut Up fawker!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone has any hydro parts (springs,cups,cylinders,donuts,etc) used for cheap one of the homies needs them for his setup let me know or contact him on here under losRUTHlESS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719, Scooter9495, RO4LIFE 719
Whutz Good Bobby!!! :biggrin: ever get those knockoffs??? and whutz up Ricky & Chuck!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 12:37 PM~19500617
> *Whut Up fawker!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 01:48 PM~19500675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: fesboogie, raiderhater719, Scooter9495, RO4LIFE 719
> Whutz Good Bobby!!! :biggrin: ever get those knockoffs??? and whutz up Ricky & Chuck!!!
> *


Wut up fes I know u have a secret stash of hydro parts bust out :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 02:55 PM~19501100
> *Wut up fes I know u have a secret stash of hydro parts bust out  :biggrin:
> *


i got a couple thangs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 02:36 PM~19500998
> *:biggrin:
> *


if you reading this & u havent called me yet, u fuck'n up!!!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19499769
> *Thats some of the stupidest shit i have seen in awhile. Whether you ballin or just actin like it, that makes no sense
> *



FUCK I WOULD BE PISSED IF THAT WAS MY RIDE!!!! THERE WOULD BE SOME FUCKERS GETTIN SENT TO THE MORTUARY.


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado !!!!! 

memories cc checking in  :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 4 2011, 03:32 PM~19501345
> *whats good colorado !!!!!
> 
> memories cc checking in  :wave:
> *


whutz good chris, how you been homie?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 11:53 AM~19499861
> *I think thats why Lowriding is the butt of other car enthusiasts jokes because they look at us like we destroy cars.
> *


I think those type of people look down on lifted impalas and cars like that but ya, this circuis shit dont help lowridin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 4 2011, 04:48 PM~19501972
> *I think those type of people look down on lifted impalas and cars like that but ya, this circuis shit dont help lowridin
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 4 2011, 04:48 PM~19501972
> *I think those type of people look down on lifted impalas and cars like that but ya, this circuis shit dont help lowridin
> *


yeah because they see these guys hopping and smashing shit up and think every car with juice is gonna get destroyed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:07 AM~19498838
> *I had fun last night :biggrin:
> *


You sumababish you just go to Off-Topic anymore deserting allubus  

JK


What up my Mexican Friend :wave:



Any progress pics on 9 lives or are you gonna bogart em like everyone else does? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 09:20 AM~19498911
> *whutz good big homie!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 06:37 PM~19503056
> *You sumababish you just go to Off-Topic anymore deserting allubus
> 
> JK
> ...


When there is people to bullshit with in here I like hanging in here but there seems to be more people with nothing to do in offtopic so you can bullshit alot in there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:10 PM~19503446
> *When there is people to bullshit with in here I like hanging in here but there seems to be more people with nothing to do in offtopic so you can bullshit alot in there
> *


you would have over 100,000 posts if those counted!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:10 PM~19503446
> *When there is people to bullshit with in here I like hanging in here but there seems to be more people with nothing to do in offtopic so you can bullshit alot in there
> *


I hear ya
So LJ having a BBQ this year or gwuat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 07:19 PM~19503556
> *you would have over 100,000 posts if those counted!!!
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:21 PM~19503571
> *I hear ya
> So LJ having a BBQ this year or gwuat?
> *


I don't now how much of MOST HATED you'll see this year I guess we'll have to wait and see..Good things for us though but keeping that personal for now.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

*What up Larry!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 07:36 PM~19503706
> *What up Larry!
> *


Not much Cipi how you doing bro??Hows business treating you??I thought I seen you say you were doing good at the new shop your shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:34 PM~19503688
> *I don't now how much of MOST HATED you'll see this year I guess we'll have to wait and see..Good things for us though but keeping that personal for now.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19503734
> *
> *


it's a good thing Roy don't worry hopefully in the end we can make big moves


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19503728
> *Not much Cipi how you doing bro??Hows business treating you??I thought I seen you say you were doing good at the new shop your shop
> *


Im doing good and the business is doing great! Just poppin in here every now and then just to make sure i didnt miss the TAKEOVER yet! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:41 PM~19503769
> *it's a good thing Roy don't worry hopefully in the end we can make big moves
> *


I know you guys will Imma just miss getting plastered down there :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 PM~19503806
> *Im doing good and the business is doing great! Just poppin in here every now and then just to make sure i didnt miss the TAKEOVER yet!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Glad to hear business is good specially in times like this. Hopefully it means it's slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 06:43 PM~19503806
> *Im doing good and the business is doing great! Just poppin in here every now and then just to make sure i didnt miss the TAKEOVER yet!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
I always seen the hater in your ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here we go again Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:46 PM~19503839
> *Here we go again Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :cheesy: 




He started it :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:45 PM~19503832
> *:uh:
> I always seen the hater in your ass
> *


Not hating! I will congratulate u if u pull it off! Its kinda hard to take somethin over thats belonged to ROLLERZ for so long!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know you are but what am I LOL thats how you sound Roy hahahaha


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:47 PM~19503864
> *I know you are but what am I LOL thats how you sound Roy hahahaha
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!! at all of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 06:47 PM~19503863
> *Not hating! I will congratulate u if u pull it off! Its kinda hard to take somethin over thats belonged to ROLLERZ for so long!
> *


I see RollerZ has alot of Pride as you do too Cip
In my own opinion I would honestly say Majesty has Colorado on lock as far as Quality homie and that's being real.
hard to get on that level
Shit you know me I always said"we just wanna be in the running"
We shooting for it,as I'm sure you guys know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:47 PM~19503864
> *I know you are but what am I LOL thats how you sound Roy hahahaha
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 PM~19503932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the word for today?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:53 PM~19503947
> *whats the word for today?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Funs over gotta go!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19503993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19504005
> *Funs over gotta go!
> *


Bye Cip it's been great :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

i dont like to fallow the leader i rather play KING OF THE MOUNTIAN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 4 2011, 06:57 PM~19503993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like you don't like to spell correctly either


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:01 PM~19504035
> *Looks like you don't like to spell correctly either
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 07:00 PM~19504023
> *i dont like to fallow the leader i rather play KING OF THE MOUNTIAN :biggrin:
> *


That's cause yous a big Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 08:02 PM~19504045
> *:0
> *


Thats to you my good man  I thought you were Ty's backup account sorry Ty but reading your posts gives me a headache


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:02 PM~19504047
> *That's cause yous a big Fawker :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 4 2011, 07:01 PM~19504035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:04 PM~19504066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :happysad:
> *


I better make sure to proof read my shit now :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:03 PM~19504058
> *Thats to you my good man  I thought you were Ty's backup account sorry Ty but reading your posts gives me a headache*


holy chit lol
He said Ty's back up account
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:04 PM~19504074
> *I better make sure to proof read my shit now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:05 PM~19504082
> *holy chit lol
> He said Ty's back up account
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


reel tok G :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where is #1 in the streets/#1 in your heart
aka
Half man half amazon
aka
Mr Colorado
aka 
Mr. I got my own lane?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:04 PM~19504074
> *I better make sure to proof read my shit now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:06 PM~19504101
> *Where is #1 in the streets/#1 in your heart
> aka
> Half man half amazon
> ...


more like half man half craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

or half man half finished


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow!!! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19504148
> *Wow!!! lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm just trolling bro I don't mean nothing of what I'm saying just passing time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:08 PM~19504124
> *or half man half finished
> *


lmao


Or Half finished so Half priced


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19504160
> *lmao
> Or Half finished so Half priced
> *


I lol'd on that one glad I wasn't drinking a soda


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:11 PM~19504154
> *I'm just trolling bro I don't mean nothing of what I'm saying just passing time
> *


Don't pussy out
he'd be against you if you was in the Takeover Troop
:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:12 PM~19504173
> *Don't pussy out
> he'd be against you if you was in the Takeover Troop
> :cheesy:
> *


Hey Hey now don't cross the line Roy I ain't no pussy :biggrin: I just don't want to be one of those dudes who talk big shit on the internet and is a totally different guy in person because thats fake and I ain't that guy I'm just pokin fun and messing around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How you gonna come out with a Ride called Mr.Colorado and not finish it






Should have called that mofo Mr.Canon City


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:14 PM~19504193
> *How you gonna come out with a Ride called Mr.Colorado and not finish it
> Should have called that mofo    Mr.Canon City
> *


I'm gonna wait till he's on to talk shit I feel like I'm talking shit behind his back and in front of his face :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How come none of you guys come into offtopic to play?? oh wait most of you are front Springs and never leave there either :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

This is Fes but that shit is hilarious!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:14 PM~19504189
> *Hey Hey now don't cross the line Roy I ain't no pussy :biggrin: I just don't want to be one of those dudes who talk big shit on the internet and is a totally different guy in person because thats fake and I ain't that guy I'm just pokin fun and messing around
> *


It's all playing around I thought everyone got that Memo
I say if your ass gets butthurt stay off of LIL
You know how it is my Messican friend
Only one person ever got me heated on here ,but that was just for a lil then I was through with it
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:16 PM~19504224
> *This is Fes but that shit is hilarious!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wait there really is no Chapo then??who is that guy that drives crazy cutty then LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:16 PM~19504222
> *How come none of you guys come into offtopic to play?? oh wait most of you are front Springs and never leave there either :cheesy:
> *


So True....but funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:17 PM~19504232
> *wait there really is no Chapo then??who is that guy that drives crazy cutty then LOL
> *


I jus got to his house and bogarted his computer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 07:20 PM~19504264
> *I jus got to his house and bogarted his computer!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:20 PM~19504271
> *lol
> *


he just reads most of the time I reply to shit atleast!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a couple of you guys down on the board chillin come on fellas jump right in it's like double dutch once you get the rhythm bam your there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:15 PM~19504213
> *I'm gonna wait till he's on to talk shit I feel like I'm talking shit behind his back and in front of his face :cheesy:
> *


Somebody will call him


Well if Cricket works in Pikes Peak Park :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 08:21 PM~19504287
> *he just reads most of the time I reply to shit atleast!!!
> *


so does my brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19504160
> *lmao
> Or Half finished so Half priced
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wow!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:22 PM~19504296
> *Somebody will call him
> Well if Cricket works in Pikes Peak Park :happysad:
> *


I just don't think he's amazing or any number in my heart thats just gay this ain't myspace or facebook there is nothing but dudes on here LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

and btw of just reading......It's being a fawking challenge just to check out Random Pic posts lately
Mofos be respostolics in that mofo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:24 PM~19504325
> *and btw of just reading......It's being a fawking challenge just to check out Random Pic posts lately
> Mofos be respostolics in that mofo
> *


Yeah there getting out of hand in there and if somebody makes a topic you'll see a grip of topics with the same or similar title


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:24 PM~19504321
> *I just don't think he's amazing or any number in my heart thats just gay this ain't myspace or facebook there is nothing but dudes on here LOL
> *


C0-signed
that mofo needs to try hooking up his ride instead of wif one of us :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:22 PM~19504297
> *so does my brother
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:25 PM~19504344
> *C0-signed
> that mofo needs to try hooking up his ride instead of wif one of us :happysad:
> *


ooohhhh shit hahahahaha LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 08:26 PM~19504348
> *
> *


It's a good thing not to post so much but I can't help it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:27 PM~19504358
> *It's a good thing not to post so much but I can't help it
> *


Yeah me neither fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 01:46 PM~19500666
> *If anyone has any hydro parts (springs,cups,cylinders,donuts,etc) used for cheap one of the homies needs them for his setup let me know or contact him on here under losRUTHlESS
> *


I got a pretty much complete set-up(except batteries) I may be selling if the money is right...I paid 600 on ebay and just took it all out of the boxes and that's as far as I got..id probably sell for 500


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

YOU BOWLING THIS WEEKND ROY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:28 PM~19504376
> *Yeah me neither fuck it :biggrin:
> *


yeah oh well


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:22 PM~19504296
> *Somebody will call him
> Well if Cricket works in Pikes Peak Park :happysad:
> *


I tried to call him but it's disconnected :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 4 2011, 07:28 PM~19504378
> *I got a pretty much complete set-up(except batteries) I may be selling if the money is right...I paid 600 on ebay and just took it all out of the boxes and that's as far as I got..id probably sell for 500
> *


Let's see pics homie I may be interested :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:29 PM~19504399
> *I tried to call him but it's disconnected  :biggrin:
> *


he had to pay for that mural so no cash j/k


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 07:28 PM~19504385
> *YOU BOWLING THIS WEEKND ROY
> *


I have league tomorrow
When and where you talmbout?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19504412
> *Let's see pics homie I may be interested :0
> *


I was gonna go look at a setup for my regal but too damn busy I guess and I keep forgetting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 07:29 PM~19504399
> *I tried to call him but it's disconnected  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
He ok 
?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:31 PM~19504424
> *I have league tomorrow
> When and where you talmbout?
> *


dam LEAGUE its like that :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody want to go fishing :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 07:21 PM~19504287
> *he just reads most of the time I reply to shit atleast!!!
> *


Reading keeps u on ur Ps and Qs :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 PM~19504462
> *Reading keeps u on ur Ps and Qs  :biggrin:
> *


cool take notes son :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:31 PM~19504429
> *I was gonna go look at a setup for my regal but too damn busy I guess and I keep forgetting
> *


I was thinking of lifting mine just for a lay n play thing
But shit after guts paint and 2 bumpers Imma be broke as fuck :happysad: 
Unless I got a GOOD deal... :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 PM~19504459
> *anybody want to go fishing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that your shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 PM~19504473
> *I was thinking of lifting mine just for a lay n play thing
> But shit after guts paint and 2 bumpers Imma be broke as fuck :happysad:
> Unless I got a GOOD deal... :cheesy:
> *


yeah shit gets spendy quick so what color of paint you doing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19504415
> *he had to pay for that mural so no cash j/k
> *


Lol!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19504412
> *Let's see pics homie I may be interested :0
> *


I don't know how bro, I just barley figured out how to chat with y'all :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 07:32 PM~19504441
> *dam LEAGUE  its like that :wow:
> *


Yeah me and the Wife play in a league every Wednesday
I like to think of it as WTW
Or


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 4 2011, 08:34 PM~19504477
> *:wow: that your shit
> *


I'm taking over the streets and the water mutha fucka you ain't knowing get your scooba gear cuz it's gonna get wild


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 PM~19504471
> *cool take notes son :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:34 PM~19504481
> *yeah shit gets spendy quick so what color of paint you doing?
> *


Mint Green


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 PM~19504492
> *Yeah me and the Wife play in a league every Wednesday
> I like to think of it as WTW
> Or
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:35 PM~19504494
> *I'm taking over the streets and the water mutha fucka you ain't knowing get your scooba gear cuz it's gonna get wild
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 4 2011, 07:35 PM~19504491
> *I don't know how bro, I just barley figured out how to chat with y'all    :dunno:
> *


can you e-mail em or text em?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:37 PM~19504521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can dance under water and not get wet vert boat what you know about that Roy dropping the top on them hoes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19504534
> *I can dance under water and not get wet vert boat what you know about that Roy dropping the top on them hoes
> *


I'm doing homework homie :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:38 PM~19504545
> *I'm doing homework homie :happysad:
> *


maybe you and Chapo can be study buddies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:39 PM~19504559
> *maybe you and Chapo can be study buddies
> *


Only on the weekends
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Jim where you Bowling this weekend....after the meeting or what?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:33 PM~19504471
> *cool take notes son :cheesy:
> *


Coo I'll sit back and take some notes since u haven't been on our topic for a while :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:37 PM~19504526
> *can you e-mail em or text em?
> *


Ill let you know what's up, you can come check it out if you wanted to


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:40 PM~19504585
> *Hey Jim where you Bowling this weekend....after the meeting or what?
> *


LETS DO IT, I WILL HAVE THE KIDS THOUGH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:42 PM~19504592
> *Coo I'll sit back and take some notes since u haven't been on our topic for a while  :0  :biggrin:
> *


your topic awww hell no now you own the Co Topic and GT owns Colorado wtf where can I go :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 PM~19504613
> *your topic awww hell no now you own the Co Topic and GT owns Colorado wtf where can I go :biggrin:
> *


I'm confusious :dunno:
What is this topic he speaketh of?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:44 PM~19504627
> *I'm confusious :dunno:
> What is this topic he speaketh of?
> *


same here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

our topic, CO topic, right???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 07:40 PM~19504576
> *Only on the weekends
> :cheesy:
> *


Ur on buddy no **** :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey once again guys cuz I ain't no coward or full of myself anything said in reference to others is just joking like I said I'm bored and passing time  I'm gonna see whats up in offtopic cuz it seems like it's slowing down in here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:48 PM~19504674
> *Hey once again guys cuz I ain't no coward or full of myself anything said in reference to others is just joking like I said I'm bored and passing time  I'm gonna see whats up in offtopic cuz it seems like it's slowing down in here
> *


    I'll let tyrone know!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 07:48 PM~19504674
> *Hey once again guys cuz I ain't no coward or full of myself anything said in reference to others is just joking like I said I'm bored and passing time  I'm gonna see whats up in offtopic cuz it seems like it's slowing down in here
> *


Way to disguise your true feelings partner :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19504694
> *Way to disguise your true feelings partner :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19504694
> *Way to disguise your true feelings partner :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


if I were to talk real shit with real feelings trust me you'd know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell Tyrone for me too please
:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19504739
> *Tell Tyrone for me too please
> :happysad:
> *


if I can get a hold of him I will!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, lacwood, Chapo, cl1965ss, BIGJIM
missing all the action!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19504813
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, lacwood, Chapo, cl1965ss, BIGJIM
> missing all the action!!!
> *



I was reading and catchin up!!!! Mr. Colorado is missin all the action!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 4 2011, 08:02 PM~19504828
> *I was reading and catchin up!!!! Mr. Colorado is missin all the action!!! :biggrin:
> *


What you talmbout 



He was the action :cheesy: 



But on the reals nuttin but love for the homie Tyrone :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19504813
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg, lacwood, Chapo, cl1965ss, BIGJIM
> missing all the action!!!
> *


hey man wtf do that shit again when I'm in here :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:05 PM~19504880
> *What you talmbout
> He was the action :cheesy:
> But on the reals nuttin but love for the homie Tyrone :thumbsup:
> *



I thought he was a prospect bro!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:06 PM~19504893
> *hey man wtf do that shit again when I'm in here :biggrin:
> *


You never here no more foolio


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 4 2011, 08:07 PM~19504901
> *I thought he was a prospect bro!!!!!!! :happysad:
> *


In Cripple Creek?
For Gold?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:08 PM~19504923
> *In Cripple Creek?
> For Gold?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:08 PM~19504923
> *In Cripple Creek?
> For Gold?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So who's going to the Cinco show here in town?
I don't think Good Times will be there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19504961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?
Obstruction of view like a mofo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:12 PM~19504967
> *So who's going to the Cinco show here in town?
> I don't think Good Times will be there
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19504412
> *Let's see pics homie I may be interested :0
> *


Slow down mr. Roy don't be trying to steal my deal j/k :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 4 2011, 08:28 PM~19504378
> *I got a pretty much complete set-up(except batteries) I may be selling if the money is right...I paid 600 on ebay and just took it all out of the boxes and that's as far as I got..id probably sell for 500
> *


Pm sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 08:13 PM~19504983
> *:dunno:
> *


It's gonna suck this year
usually i tried to support our only real show here but that mofos been bunk and shit
....fuck that show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 08:13 PM~19504989
> *Slow down mr. Roy don't be trying to steal my deal j/k  :biggrin:
> *


My Bad *RAIDER*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:15 PM~19505007
> *It's gonna suck this year
> usually i tried to support our only real show here but that mofos been bunk and shit
> ....fuck that show
> *


weather sux in springs around that time it's crazy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:15 PM~19505007
> *It's gonna suck this year
> usually i tried to support our only real show here but that mofos been bunk and shit
> ....fuck that show
> *


I feel you homie, no ****!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:16 PM~19505017
> *My Bad RAIDER
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:16 PM~19505023
> *weather sux in springs around that time it's crazy
> *


Yeah and I tried to get a mafuckin 5 dollar discount and that fool said "why you can't afford it?"
FTP!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:13 PM~19504976
> *wtf?
> Obstruction of view like a mofo
> *


How does this guy drive this thing straight? :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:18 PM~19505048
> *Yeah and I tried to get a mafuckin 5 dollar discount and that fool said "why you can't afford it?"
> FTP!
> *


what did you want a discount for?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I be at that bunk ass show every year and try to motivate people to go and that fool says...."why you can't afford it"




Aint that a bitch





So ever since then,I been like Fuck Hector


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:18 PM~19505048
> *Yeah and I tried to get a mafuckin 5 dollar discount and that fool said "why you can't afford it?"
> FTP!
> *


SOMEBODY SHOT YOU DOWN ROY AND DIDNT GIVE YOU A DEAL DAAAAMN


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:16 PM~19505017
> *My Bad RAIDER
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:20 PM~19505078
> *I be at that bunk ass show every year and try to motivate people to go and that fool says...."why you can't afford it"
> Aint that a bitch
> So ever since then,I been like Fuck Hector
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:19 PM~19505067
> *what did you want a discount for?
> *


To enter a fucking show that gives me a 2nd place piece of plastic going up against a fully done ride to my street hoopty :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 4 2011, 08:20 PM~19505082
> *SOMEBODY SHOT YOU DOWN ROY AND DIDNT GIVE YOU A DEAL DAAAAMN
> *


Yeah.....well fuck em let them have thier bunk ass show
Gonna be nothing but 90% lame ass rides with rims and speakers in the grills soon watch


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:23 PM~19505119
> *Yeah.....well fuck em let them have thier bunk ass show
> Gonna be nothing but 90% lame ass rides with rims and speakers in the grills soon watch
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:21 PM~19505103
> *To enter a fucking show that gives me a 2nd place piece of plastic going up against a fully done ride to my street hoopty :happysad:
> *


honestly the price of entry to most shows and to attend bigger shows is getting out of hand


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 4 2011, 08:18 PM~19505054
> *How does this guy drive this thing straight? :wow:
> *


*cross-eyed?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:24 PM~19505134
> *honestly the price of entry to most shows and to attend bigger shows is getting out of hand
> *


x2 it sure is!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 08:21 PM~19505103
> *To enter a fucking show that gives me a 2nd place piece of plastic going up against a fully done ride to my street hoopty :happysad:
> *


Did adan get first place :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:24 PM~19505134
> *honestly the price of entry to most shows and to attend bigger shows is getting out of hand
> *


Yeah I think they went up to like $35 and they got sponsors outta the ass
Then the fuckers let a buncha ordinary ass cars in at like 1 pm and award them with the Club award I believe.....FTP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 4 2011, 08:26 PM~19505149
> *Did adan get first place  :biggrin:
> *


Yes
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody else with thought on "that" show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:28 PM~19505171
> *Yes
> :biggrin:
> *


"tell them why you mad son!!!" j/p


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19505195
> *"tell them why you mad son!!!" j/p
> *


Oh 
It aint because of my competition

:biggrin: 



You Fawker.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:29 PM~19505180
> *Anybody else with thought on "that" show?
> *


not to much to say about that show...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 09:15 PM~19505003
> *Pm sent
> *


pm sent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:32 PM~19505232
> *Oh
> It aint because of my competition
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright guys im out, Chapo wants his computer back!!! lol... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Did u guys pick up any lotto tickets that shit is up to like 355 million damn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Fes



Stay Gay Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:38 PM~19505312
> *Later Fes
> Stay Gay Bro :thumbsup:
> *


 :0. Haha


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

damm co all kinds of shit popping off tonight whats up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 08:42 PM~19505376
> *damm co all kinds of shit popping off tonight whats up CO
> *


:wave:
what up Mr.Deuce


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 PM~19505376
> *damm co all kinds of shit popping off tonight whats up CO
> *


Wut up rich how's life bro


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19505416
> *:wave:
> what up Mr.Deuce
> *


whats up homie how r things


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

whats up co. check this out pipe-lighter :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575893


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19505423
> *Wut up rich how's life bro
> *


life is life homie just tring to hustle some cash and get things going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 08:45 PM~19505428
> *whats up homie how r things
> *


Better than I deserve brother :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:47 PM~19505454
> *Better than I deserve brother :happysad:
> *


thats good to hear hope thing look up my way need this caddi gone


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 PM~19505376
> *damm co all kinds of shit popping off tonight whats up CO
> *


 :0 :wave: whaat up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:46 PM~19505443
> *life is life homie just tring to hustle some cash and get things going
> *


Good man


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 4 2011, 09:48 PM~19505476
> *:0  :wave: whaat up
> *


livin the life


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 09:49 PM~19505482
> *Good man
> *


how r things on ur side of the coin


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 PM~19505493
> *how r things on ur side of the coin
> *


Gotta a couple things going but mainly just enjoying being back in da states next toi my baby girls


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19505511
> *Gotta a couple things going but mainly just enjoying being back in da states next toi my baby girls
> *


cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up MOSTHATED how u been


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19505148
> *x2 it sure is!!!
> *


if they keep going the way they are I am not entering anymore when my rides finished that is or going to attend I'll spend the money on gas and cruise and have real fun.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:56 PM~19505584
> *whats up MOSTHATED how u been
> *


You know what bro I'm doing real good. I hope things look up for you in the new year


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:57 PM~19505598
> *You know what bro I'm doing real good. I hope things look up for you in the new year
> *


thanks for that homie u working on the 59 at all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:58 PM~19505612
> *thanks for that homie u working on the 59 at all
> *


I got more important things going on right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:56 PM~19505587
> *if they keep going the way they are I am not entering anymore when my rides finished that is or going to attend I'll spend the money on gas and cruise and have real fun.
> *


We all may have to I hear gas is going up to $4 a gallon by Spring
And we all know trailering or driving heavy ass cars aint cheap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:59 PM~19505622
> *I got more important things going on right now.
> *


Man
You guys gonna be hurting feelings when you come out with the 3 proyects in the werkz


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:59 PM~19505622
> *I got more important things going on right now.
> *


thats cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:00 PM~19505638
> *Man
> You guys gonna be hurting feelings when you come out with the 3 proyects in the werkz
> *


hopefully they come out done and not projects :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:02 PM~19505669
> *hopefully they come out done and not projects :biggrin:
> *


lol
At least you aint named em yet :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:03 PM~19505676
> *lol
> At least you aint named em yet :biggrin:
> *


Fifty nine and O if I keep that one :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:03 PM~19505676
> *lol
> At least you aint named em yet :biggrin:
> *


lol the duece is the first one i named :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 09:06 PM~19505709
> *Fifty nine and O if I keep that one :biggrin:
> *


Sounds almost like the Raiders stomping on the Donkeys 59-14
:cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:08 PM~19505728
> *Sounds almost like the Raiders stomping on the Donkeys 59-14
> :cheesy:
> *


I heard that :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 09:11 PM~19505763
> *I heard that  :wow:
> *


 :happysad: 




:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

FUCK I didn't win da lotto


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 4 2011, 10:13 PM~19505809
> *FUCK I didn't win da lotto
> *


I played that damn 20 dollar raffle shit and didn't win shit just another 20 bux down the drain


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BallerZ wif money to throw away


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 10:17 PM~19505882
> *BallerZ wif money to throw away
> 
> 
> ...


gotta be in it to win it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:38 PM~19505312
> *Later Fes
> Stay Gay Bro :thumbsup:
> *


i will!!! no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 10:19 PM~19505921
> *gotta be in it to win it
> *


True dat


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:38 PM~19506231
> *whats up ceez
> *



Trying to catch up on all this reading...whats good bro?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 4 2011, 10:48 PM~19506425
> *Trying to catch up on all this reading...whats good bro?
> *


same old same sorry didnt make it today but should be in ur neck of the woods tomarrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:49 PM~19506442
> *same old same sorry didnt make it today but should be in ur neck of the woods tomarrow
> *



No worries...we ran into some complications on our lil purchase so it wont be delivered until Thursday :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2011, 10:56 PM~19506533
> *
> *



I put that shit aside for you....no joto...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 4 2011, 10:57 PM~19506548
> *I put that shit aside for you....no joto...
> *


cool homie thanks!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

The cinco show here in Pueblo is usually pretty good.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 11:14 PM~19505829
> *I played that damn 20 dollar raffle shit and didn't win shit just another 20 bux down the drain
> *


Don't feel bad, I didn't win shit either. :happysad:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 4 2011, 10:46 PM~19507129
> *The cinco show here in Pueblo is usually pretty good.
> *


i was going to bring that show up// i showed at the P-town show for Cinco and it was a way better show...I think CityWide will be in Pueblo in May


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19507266
> *Don't feel bad, I didn't win shit either. :happysad:
> *


I'm not a lucky sort of guy I never win shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2011, 12:02 AM~19507308
> *i was going to bring that show up// i showed at the P-town show for Cinco and it was a way better show...I think CityWide will be in Pueblo in May
> *


If alot of the guys from Springs came to Pueblo it would make it a way better show you know bigger


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19506474
> *No worries...we ran into some complications on our lil purchase so it wont be delivered until Thursday  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 11:03 PM~19507327
> *If alot of the guys from Springs came to Pueblo it would make it a way better show you know bigger
> *


i had a really good time...i dont aim to enter car shows but we had a member that wanted to show there and i didnt want him to be the only member showing(no ****)



whats good Chuck? you feeling better bro?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 4 2011, 11:02 PM~19507308
> *i was going to bring that show up// i showed at the P-town show for Cinco and it was a way better show...I think CityWide will be in Pueblo in May
> *


Hope to see all yous down here! Most Hated too!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2011, 12:02 AM~19507308
> *i was going to bring that show up// i showed at the P-town show for Cinco and it was a way better show...I think CityWide will be in Pueblo in May
> *


RUTHLESS is down to roll


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

me and randy installing the interior on my 64... homie sure threw down on my chit.. car is sold and heading to l.a. this week... finally got another vert


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sold damn that was quick and right on what kind of vert did you end up with?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 11:03 PM~19507327
> *If alot of the guys from Springs came to Pueblo it would make it a way better show you know bigger
> *


Yeah it would 
I think we are going down to Burque though
Unless we do phoenix instead :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2011, 12:03 AM~19507331
> *:scrutinize:
> *



I know!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2011, 01:38 AM~19508313
> *Sold damn that was quick and right on what kind of vert did you end up with?
> *


thanks larry, im getting this 64 vert... here localy.. allready painted and interior done, ready to roll.. hopefully friday will be bringing it home.. il post some pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2011, 04:43 AM~19508584
> *Yeah it would
> I think we are going down to Burque though
> Unless we do phoenix instead :dunno:
> *


phoenix would be guuuud... everyones welcome to my new crib and jump in the pool or jacuzzi :biggrin: noo peeing in the pool danny


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats Mac


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2011, 09:25 AM~19509244
> *congrats Mac
> *



x64 topless!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:35 PM~19503024
> *yeah because they see these guys hopping and smashing shit up and think every car with juice is gonna get destroyed
> *


 :werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* raiderhater719*

What up Homie!!! :wave: :wave: 


And whats up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 5 2011, 12:05 PM~19510271
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: raiderhater719
> 
> ...


Whutz Good Izz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 12:06 PM~19510281
> *Whutz Good Izz!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Papo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 5 2011, 12:28 PM~19510477
> *What up Papo!!!
> *


you know same ol', same ol'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 5 2011, 12:05 PM~19510271
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: raiderhater719
> 
> ...


Wut up izzy how's things going homie


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 5 2011, 11:28 AM~19510477
> *What up Papo!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up los


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, just got word on a new job! Finishing out my week here and starting there next tuesday. I'm gonna kinda miss my old job, but gotta do what i gotta do for better opportunities!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 5 2011, 06:36 PM~19513612
> *Well, just got word on a new job! Finishing out my week here and starting there next tuesday. I'm gonna kinda miss my old job, but gotta do what i gotta do for better opportunities!
> *


Congrats from da RUTHLESS fam


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 5 2011, 05:54 PM~19513849
> *Congrats from da RUTHLESS fam
> *


Thanks alot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

What's up everybody jus wanted to say hi n hope ever1 is Haveing a good year so far this is Juan from USO CC Denver chapter


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Jan 5 2011, 07:21 PM~19514101
> *What's up everybody jus wanted to say hi n hope ever1 is Haveing a good year so far this is Juan from USO CC Denver chapter
> *


What's up homie. So far so good in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 5 2011, 04:43 AM~19508584
> *Yeah it would
> I think we are going down to Burque though
> Unless we do phoenix instead :dunno:
> *


Come to PHX :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 AM~19509244
> *congrats Mac
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 5 2011, 09:24 AM~19509530
> *x64 topless!
> *


thanks my brotha


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 5 2011, 06:29 PM~19514220
> *Come to PHX  :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

KING OF THE MOUNTAIN (thx bigjim!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:28 PM~19513514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 07:50 PM~19514467
> *KING OF THE MOUNTAIN (thx bigjim!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUUP MAC DOGG


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 5 2011, 07:08 PM~19514707
> *SUUP MAC DOGG
> *


chillen dogg... wife is at church so im stuck home with all this beer, (and the kids)!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 08:23 PM~19514896
> *chillen dogg... wife is at church so im stuck home with all this beer, (and the kids)!
> *


You in Phoenix already??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2011, 07:40 PM~19515100
> *You in Phoenix already??
> *


not yet bro, house will be ready the 15th or by the 20th... packing and selling alot of chit


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 5 2011, 06:36 PM~19513612
> *Well, just got word on a new job! Finishing out my week here and starting there next tuesday. I'm gonna kinda miss my old job, but gotta do what i gotta do for better opportunities!
> *



Congrats!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 5 2011, 04:06 PM~19512801
> *Wut up los
> *


JUST KICKIN IT MAN FIRST DAY BACK TO SCHOOL TODAY READY TO GET THIS SHIT OVER WIT :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 5 2011, 05:54 PM~19513849
> *Congrats from da RUTHLESS fam
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics mac!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 09:11 PM~19516348
> *Nice pics mac!!!
> *


thanks brotha.... took your club brotha ty out to lunch today and told him hes getting alot of publicity up in here... hes got some big plans and big thangs in the works.. hope it works out and you guys meet your deadline, hope i can help out!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm...Roxanne
> ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> > [/quote
> > Mmmmmm...Roxanne
> >
> > Got to hang out with her one weekend in New Mexico for a photo shoot :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 5 2011, 10:26 PM~19516446
> *LUCKY YOU :0
> *



:biggrin: 

Owe it all to the wifey..I have gotten to hang with Lisa Angeline, Tomasa, Ms Sexia....its a rough life.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 10:16 PM~19516399
> *thanks brotha.... took your club brotha ty out to lunch today and told him hes getting alot of publicity up in here... hes got some big plans and big thangs in the works.. hope it works out and you guys meet your deadline, hope i can help out!
> *


  hopefully he gets his situation together!!! and thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19516520
> * hopefully he gets his situation together!!! and thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *



Que paso mijo?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que paso ceasar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 10:38 PM~19516584
> *Que paso ceasar!!!
> *



Yo...its Cesar....Ceasar is the white way...and I dont have good credit!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 5 2011, 10:42 PM~19516622
> *Yo...its Cesar....Ceasar is the white way...and I dont have good credit!
> *


lol... my fault!!! whut you up to??? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 10:51 PM~19516727
> *lol... my fault!!! whut you up to??? :biggrin:
> *



Nada...just trying to piece out this ride so I can fund the other one. Hows life in your neck of the woods?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 08:21 AM~19509214
> *thanks larry, im getting this 64 vert... here localy.. allready painted and interior done, ready to roll.. hopefully friday will be bringing it home.. il post some pics
> *



:yes: come get this shit mac need money for the 42


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 09:32 PM~19516520
> * hopefully he gets his situation together!!! and thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


he will, but needs more positive remarks and less everyone bagging on em in here LAYITLOW


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 07:53 PM~19514514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This Picture is DOPE!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19517057
> *:yes: come get this shit mac need money for the 42
> *


I AM DOGG,,, AND PIC YOUR RESTURANT FOR SOME LUNCH, I OWE YA FO THE HOOK UP


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517174
> *This Picture is DOPE!!
> *


YA, THAT 3 WHEEL IS SCARY!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 10:25 PM~19517194
> *I AM DOGG,,, AND PIC YOUR RESTURANT FOR SOME LUNCH, I OWE YA FO THE HOOK UP
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:29 PM~19513517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*The lyrics on this song are sick!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 11:26 PM~19517214
> *YA, THAT 3 WHEEL IS SCARY!
> *


*Yeah, u aint lieing...*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2011, 08:16 PM~19504222
> *How come none of you guys come into offtopic to play?? oh wait most of you are front Springs and never leave there either :cheesy:
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHA, I LOL....real loud! Fawkin Larry! :biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2011, 10:36 PM~19517331
> *The lyrics on this song are sick!!
> *


YESSIR..... BADDASS


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up co anybody got any hydros for sale hit me up


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 5 2011, 11:50 PM~19518094
> *What's up co anybody got any hydros for sale hit me up
> *


I can get you new set-ups if your interested. No used ones right now. Hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2011, 10:36 PM~19517331
> *The lyrics on this song are sick!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 5 2011, 11:22 PM~19517150
> *he will, but needs more positive remarks and less everyone bagging on em in here  LAYITLOW
> *


TRU but he puts himself out there too... i mean a name like MR. COLORADO??? He need fresh paint, clean interior & so much chrome dat it hurts to look at it for too long!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! ...and not much goin on over here ceez, jus da same ol' shit!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2011, 05:37 AM~19519103
> *Whutz good CO!!! ...and not much goin on over here ceez, jus da same ol' shit!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What up co


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 5 2011, 11:57 PM~19518165
> *I can get you new set-ups if your interested. No used ones right now. Hit me up :thumbsup:
> *


SORRY I DIDN'T HIT U UP MAN MY HOMEBOY STILL TRYIN TO WORK A DEAL ON A SET UP FOR JUST WAITIN TO HEAR BACK FROM HIM MATTER A FACT what's up wit that raiderhater hit that Fu up :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up everybody? Im gonna try to post pics of that set-up I have for sale tonight for those that were interested :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 6 2011, 09:44 AM~19519866
> *What's up everybody? Im gonna try to post pics of that set-up I have for sale tonight for those that were interested  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Ricky and Ceez?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:57 AM~19519932
> *whats up Ricky and Ceez?
> *



Whats good Prez!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19517500
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, I LOL....real loud! Fawkin Larry!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: datz gonna change though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Tyrone!!! hit me up when you get a chance...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2011, 09:40 AM~19520171
> *Whutz good Tyrone!!! hit me up when you get a chance...
> *


x100


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 10:43 AM~19520205
> *x100
> *


??? you want me to call you or him???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:57 AM~19519932
> *whats up Ricky and Ceez?
> *


Wut up chris how things going with CITYWIDE


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

I see you fawkerz got alot to talk bout in this bitch you peeps are to much lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ fes will hit up soon and @ chris the holidays are now over sorry homie I will be done this weekend for sure wit ur fender did s lil some thing exrta for ya see you this weekend


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## inkin ant (Sep 13, 2010)

What up hit me up so we can finish I don't have your number


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inkin ant_@Jan 6 2011, 12:11 PM~19520950
> *What up hit me up so we can finish I don't have your number
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 6 2011, 12:08 PM~19520918
> *I see you fawkerz got alot to talk bout in this bitch you peeps are to much lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  @ fes will hit up soon and @ chris the holidays are now over sorry homie I will be done this weekend for sure wit ur fender did s lil some thing exrta for ya see you this weekend
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 6 2011, 12:08 PM~19520918
> *I see you fawkerz got alot to talk bout in this bitch you peeps are to much lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  @ fes will hit up soon and @ chris the holidays are now over sorry homie I will be done this weekend for sure wit ur fender did s lil some thing exrta for ya see you this weekend
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 6 2011, 12:28 PM~19521105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 AM~19520918
> *I see you fawkerz got alot to talk bout in this bitch you peeps are to much lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  @ fes will hit up soon and @ chris the holidays are now over sorry homie I will be done this weekend for sure wit ur fender did s lil some thing exrta for ya see you this weekend
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 04:18 PM~19522925
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



What up Homie!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

quote=CoupeDTS,Dec 22 2010, 09:31 PM~19398471]




[/quote]
:run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> quote=CoupeDTS,Dec 22 2010, 09:31 PM~19398471]


:run: :run: :run:
[/quote]


WTF AAAN ONLY SUM ****** WOULD BE DOIN SUM CRAZY ASS SHIT LIKE THAT :roflmao: LUK LIKE A BUNCH OF ZOMBIES AND SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 AM~19520918
> *I see you fawkerz got alot to talk bout in this bitch you peeps are to much lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  @ fes will hit up soon and @ chris the holidays are now over sorry homie I will be done this weekend for sure wit ur fender did s lil some thing exrta for ya see you this weekend
> *


:wave:




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2144268070.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/


They jammin out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19516520
> * hopefully he gets his situation together!!! and thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you said that 2010 was the make it or break it year for you guys or did the deadline get moved?? Real question bro no shit talking


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19525591
> *I thought you said that 2010 was the make it or break it year for you guys or did the deadline get moved?? Real question bro no shit talking
> *


I really hope it happens :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope my interior comes out better than it is now :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The homie is messing with his hydros I haven't looked at it yet but he said when he'd tries to dump front left both sides dump so he unhooked one front dump and both dump then he unhooked the other side and tried again and both still dump I told him probably a short in the dumps maybe what u guys think I am gonna go look at it tomorrow


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 6 2011, 09:18 PM~19525883
> *The homie is messing with his hydros I haven't looked at it yet but he said when he'd tries to dump front left both sides dump so he unhooked one front dump and both dump then he unhooked the other side and tried again and both still dump I told him probably a short in the dumps maybe what u guys think I am gonna go look at it tomorrow
> *


Its a two pump four dump setup :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are his pumps newer pumps or old ones with built in checks?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19526064
> *Are his pumps newer pumps or old ones with built in checks?
> *


I don't know I haven't looked at them yet wat cha thinking


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2011, 08:58 PM~19525591
> *I thought you said that 2010 was the make it or break it year for you guys or did the deadline get moved?? Real question bro no shit talking
> *


ya the dead line moved homles


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 6 2011, 08:43 PM~19526119
> *I don't know I haven't looked at them yet wat cha thinking
> *


 This car i fixed was doin the same thing. When the guy put them together he didnt put two inline checks after the tee cause he figured the check that was built into the block would work. It will hold the car up, but when you dump one side there is not a check inline to the other side to keep fluid from comin back through the dumping side. Hope that makes sense. If they are newer pumps, i'm still thinking.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

here are the pics of the set up. the guy i bought it from said it came out of an 87' caprice. all i know about it is what i was told i never installed any part of it. he said the pumpheads are marzocchi x-treme flows, the cylinders are 18s and 10s, welded cups in two of the coils, the dumps are not on the pumps and there is some extra plumbing things there too...what you see is what you get...i paid 600 but will take 500..just took everything out of the boxes and there it has sat for like 3 months now


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the help roy, what a pain in the ass that is though


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 08:10 PM~19525769
> *I hope my interior comes out better than it is now :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Roy? Why you re-doin your interior? That all white with the gold is the shit!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 6 2011, 08:54 PM~19526242
> *here are the pics of the set up. the guy i bought it from said it came out of an 87' caprice. all i know about it is what i was told i never installed any part of it. he said the pumpheads are marzocchi x-treme flows, the cylinders are 18s and 10s, welded cups in two of the coils, the dumps are not on the pumps and there is some extra plumbing things there too...what you see is what you get...i paid 600 but will take 500..just took everything out of the boxes and there it has sat for like 3 months now
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you figured out the pix thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19526300
> *Whats up Roy? Why you re-doin your interior? That all white with the gold is the shit!
> *


It's nice ,really nice and doesn't need it but I want it done to change it up :happysad: :dunno:
It's either that or chrome undies


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:00 PM~19526326
> *It's nice ,really nice and doesn't need it but I want it done to change it up :happysad: :dunno:
> It's either that or chrome undies
> *


Chrome undies! $1800


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Jan 6 2011, 09:49 PM~19526186
> *ya the dead line moved homles
> *


Cool good luck with it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 6 2011, 09:04 PM~19526360
> *Chrome undies! $1800
> *


We getting em for about 1200
what's your turnaround time and how mush for bumpers and fenderwells?


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 5 2011, 11:50 PM~19518094
> *What's up co anybody got any hydros for sale hit me up
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> [/b]


Congrats on your 1st post :thumbsup:
Wecome to the Colorado topic :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 PM~19526403
> *We getting em for about 1200
> what's your turnaround time and how mush for bumpers and fenderwells?
> *


Whats all included in that price ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 09:20 PM~19526566
> *Whats all included in that price ?
> *


A-arms 
Trailing Arms
Rear end 
drums
linkage 
driveline


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 08:21 PM~19525091
> *:wow:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2144268070.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: Why must i be broke when these deals are available!! :banghead:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 10:28 PM~19526633
> *A-arms
> Trailing Arms
> Rear end
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:28 PM~19526633
> *A-arms
> Trailing Arms
> Rear end
> ...


Hmmmm I will pm you for the info . Lincoln is about ready :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19526242
> *here are the pics of the set up. the guy i bought it from said it came out of an 87' caprice. all i know about it is what i was told i never installed any part of it. he said the pumpheads are marzocchi x-treme flows, the cylinders are 18s and 10s, welded cups in two of the coils, the dumps are not on the pumps and there is some extra plumbing things there too...what you see is what you get...i paid 600 but will take 500..just took everything out of the boxes and there it has sat for like 3 months now
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 10:28 PM~19526633
> *A-arms
> Trailing Arms
> Rear end
> ...


GOODTIMES


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

YOU NEED TO DO IT ROY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19526326
> *It's nice ,really nice and doesn't need it but I want it done to change it up :happysad: :dunno:
> It's either that or chrome undies
> *


UNDIES :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 09:29 PM~19526656
> *Hmmmm I will pm you for the info . Lincoln is about ready  :biggrin:
> *


It's in Az too :0 
I'll see if I can get you hooked up Cuzzo :thumbsup:
I know I could if your plaque looked like this one 













:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 6 2011, 09:33 PM~19526710
> *UNDIES :wow:
> *


Undies?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

quote=BIGJIM,Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19526740]
UNDIES


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 10:35 PM~19526748
> *It's in Az too  :0
> I'll see if I can get you hooked up Cuzzo :thumbsup:
> I know I could if your plaque looked like this one
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 6 2011, 09:32 PM~19526695
> *YOU NEED TO DO IT ROY
> *


do gwuat?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19526748
> *It's in Az too  :0
> I'll see if I can get you hooked up Cuzzo :thumbsup:
> I know I could if your plaque looked like this one
> ...










Thanks cuz , Let me know . My plaque dont change :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19526545
> *Congrats on your 1st post :thumbsup:
> Wecome to the Colorado topic :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19526807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 09:40 PM~19526829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM'd


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 AM~19519932
> *whats up Ricky and Ceez?
> *


again...lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Where's the 1800 chrome deal at?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 11:26 PM~19527297
> *again...lol
> *


U still got da hook on batteries chris and how much


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19527376
> *U still got da hook on batteries chris and how much
> *


i just got my boy's new number today

i will have info tomorrow...how many?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 11:37 PM~19527410
> *i just got my boy's new number today
> 
> i will have info tomorrow...how many?
> *


Anywhere from ten to fifteen


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i will see whats up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 6 2011, 11:46 PM~19527474
> *i will see whats up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> [/b]


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up chapo


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

whats up co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19526748
> *It's in Az too  :0
> I'll see if I can get you hooked up Cuzzo :thumbsup:
> I know I could if your plaque looked like this one
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 6 2011, 11:46 PM~19527990
> *Wut up chapo
> *


What's up homie u guys ready to hit the streets this year :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do peeps.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 7 2011, 08:23 AM~19529501
> *wat it do peeps.
> *



what up foo


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 6 2011, 08:18 PM~19525883
> *The homie is messing with his hydros I haven't looked at it yet but he said when he'd tries to dump front left both sides dump so he unhooked one front dump and both dump then he unhooked the other side and tried again and both still dump I told him probably a short in the dumps maybe what u guys think I am gonna go look at it tomorrow
> *



its a check valve or the plunger on one of those dumps is stuck for sure  pm me tell u how to fix it


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 6 2011, 08:54 PM~19526242
> *here are the pics of the set up. the guy i bought it from said it came out of an 87' caprice. all i know about it is what i was told i never installed any part of it. he said the pumpheads are marzocchi x-treme flows, the cylinders are 18s and 10s, welded cups in two of the coils, the dumps are not on the pumps and there is some extra plumbing things there too...what you see is what you get...i paid 600 but will take 500..just took everything out of the boxes and there it has sat for like 3 months now
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics I think u got urself a sale :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 7 2011, 08:48 AM~19529338
> *What's up homie u guys ready to hit the streets this year :biggrin:
> *


Of course


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 AM~19529627
> *its a check valve or the plunger on one of those dumps is stuck for sure   pm me tell u how to fix it
> *


Pm sent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2011, 10:29 AM~19529889
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP EVERYONE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

What up Colorado. Pick up the newest issue of Sunday Slacker in Denver, Fort Collins, Boulder, Loveland, Alamosa, Grenwood Springs, Highlands Ranch, Westminster.

We are working on stores/vendors to pick up every issue.



few pics from the Denver show a while back.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:42 AM~19529964
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut upper los u ready to juice da ride I say we give ur car a MAKEOVER hahaha :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *BigCeez*

What up Ceez!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> What up Colorado. Pick up the newest issue of Sunday Slacker in Denver, Fort Collins, Boulder, Loveland, Alamosa, Grenwood Springs, Highlands Ranch, Westminster.
> 
> We are working on stores/vendors to pick up every issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 7 2011, 11:58 AM~19530447
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BigCeez
> 
> ...



Whats good brother?!?!


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 6 2011, 09:19 PM~19526545
> *Congrats on your 1st post :thumbsup:
> Wecome to the Colorado topic :wave:
> *


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 6 2011, 11:09 PM~19527643
> *:biggrin:      :biggrin: what up
> *


YOU READY TO     ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up izzy!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 7 2011, 08:41 AM~19529592
> *what up foo
> *


same o shit differt day bro.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2011, 09:29 AM~19529889
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


wat it do fes


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> YOU READY TO          ?
> [/b]


let's  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> YOU READY TO          ?
> [/b]


 :nono: :nono: :nono: hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 7 2011, 02:18 PM~19531678
> *wat it do fes
> *


whutz good eric!!! whut you been up to?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 7 2011, 03:43 PM~19533096
> *whutz good eric!!! whut you been up to?
> *


shit just geting parts together and u working hard i hear


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

what up bigjim how are u and the fam?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 7 2011, 09:31 AM~19529903
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up izzy :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 7 2011, 05:47 PM~19533629
> *wat up izzy :wave:
> *


Wuz crackin bro??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *



Sorry to hear bro...that sux. New fiscal year though, jobs will start poppin up here out of no where.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


That sucks roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 7 2011, 05:44 PM~19533609
> *shit just geting parts together and u working hard i hear
> *


yeah working 24/7!!! atleast it feels dat way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


sorry to hear that bro!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


Damn again that fucking sucks sorry bRO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 7 2011, 05:46 PM~19533622
> *what up bigjim how are u and the fam?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE ABOUT TO GO PLAY SOME POKER


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE SOMETHING WILL COME AROUND FOR YOU :x:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


Damn roy that sucks..I don't wish unemployment on anyone. Were lookin for another bodyman if you got the tools, experiance, and the skills


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 07:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


 :angry: That sucks, keep your head up. People will be hiring.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

almost done buildin my garage 8x16 door next to colse it off then start buildin my BABY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 7 2011, 08:11 PM~19534788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone need any art work done,hit me up .Here in Denver
Below is some of my art. 
Thanks


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Junita


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn its been slow in here the past couple of nights


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2011, 08:58 PM~19525591
> *I thought you said that 2010 was the make it or break it year for you guys or did the deadline get moved?? Real question bro no shit talking
> *


better late than never is all i can say at this point!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 7 2011, 05:27 PM~19533935
> *Well I'm fuckin officially Unemployed once again
> I swear I'm getting outta construction this Time :angry:
> *


Hope you find something soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 7 2011, 09:21 PM~19535534
> *Anyone need any art work done,hit me up .Here in Denver
> Below is some of my art.
> Thanks
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the best wishes
I'm sure I'll be alright ,just gotta get my hustle on


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:30 AM~19537184
> *Thanks everyone for the best wishes
> I'm sure I'll be alright ,just gotta get my hustle on
> *


*....or sell me ur rag :happysad: *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2011, 01:49 AM~19537992
> *....or sell me ur rag  :happysad:
> *


You fawkin baller
:cheesy: 
I aint even thinking that route
I'm waiting for that day to cruise through City park with your ass in Rags :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

$1800 for undies includes a-arms, steering linkage, spindles, tranny cross member OR driveshaft, upper and lower rear trailing arms, rear diff end to end and all mounting hardware. If the rear end isn`t torn down add $150. Turn around time is about 3-4 weeks on average. The shipping is what kills though. $300-$400 shipping depending on total weight. I`m trying to find better shipping rates.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 7 2011, 09:35 PM~19536274
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 8 2011, 08:56 AM~19538625
> *$1800 for undies includes a-arms, steering linkage, spindles, tranny cross member OR driveshaft, upper and lower rear trailing arms, rear diff end to end and all mounting hardware. If the rear end isn`t torn down add $150. Turn around time is about 3-4 weeks on average. The shipping is what kills though. $300-$400 shipping depending on total weight. I`m trying to find better shipping rates.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 7 2011, 08:23 PM~19535560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Proper Thickness :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:33 AM~19538755
> *Proper Thickness :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:34 AM~19538757
> *:biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:35 AM~19538766
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 08:35 AM~19538766
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *


Well I got TIME to do chit now :happysad: 
TIME to start breaking my bucket down

How you doing Festigator?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Big Ceez :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:38 AM~19538771
> *Well I got TIME to do chit now :happysad:
> TIME to start breaking my bucket down
> 
> ...



Whats the plan for the rag ? Or is that proyecto hush hush?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 8 2011, 08:56 AM~19538625
> *$1800 for undies includes a-arms, steering linkage, spindles, tranny cross member OR driveshaft, upper and lower rear trailing arms, rear diff end to end and all mounting hardware. If the rear end isn`t torn down add $150. Turn around time is about 3-4 weeks on average. The shipping is what kills though. $300-$400 shipping depending on total weight. I`m trying to find better shipping rates.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:47 AM~19538815
> *Whats the plan for the rag ? Or is that proyecto hush hush?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Nah just doing Paint and guts and a few lil things homie 
Our club came out with new rules and regs so just trying to get my chit plaqueable again
:biggrin: 
You gots any plans this year dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 AM~19537449
> *Plaque dismounted out of Respect for My Familia
> I have a few minor issues to be done
> Just lost my Jale today but guts will be done next week,and paint before May
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:52 AM~19538853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Nah just doing Paint and guts and a few lil things homie
> Our club came out with new rules and regs so just trying to get my chit plaqueable again
> ...


Nice! cant wait to see her done. 


Got the 6 stripped all the way down. Found a parts car for all the missing parts. Looking to do chrome but chrome be expensive as hell. I hope to have her painted by March and completely done by May or June....we will see...its all about time...and money....and my money just ran out :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:55 AM~19538865
> *Nice! cant wait to see her done.
> Got the 6 stripped all the way down. Found a parts car for all the missing parts. Looking to do chrome but chrome be expensive as hell. I hope to have her painted by March and completely done by May or June....we will see...its all about time...and money....and my money just ran out  :uh:
> *


X2
 
I am gonna be making a few chrome runs this Winter I believe hit me up maybe I can get you some deals


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19538865
> *Nice! cant wait to see her done.
> Got the 6 stripped all the way down. Found a parts car for all the missing parts. Looking to do chrome but chrome be expensive as hell. I hope to have her painted by March and completely done by May or June....we will see...its all about time...and money....and my money just ran out  :uh:
> *



I will be over on sunday in the snow helping you tear that parts car apart. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:00 AM~19538878
> *I will be over on sunday in the snow helping you tear that parts car apart. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Come on with it lol
Maybe in 2 weeks from now
Has to be in running condition to get the guts done
But I Fawkin appreciate the offer fawker
Damn didn't I just tell you on Thursday work was going GOOD? :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:57 AM~19538870
> *X2
> 
> I am gonna be making a few chrome runs this Winter I believe hit me up maybe I can get you some deals
> *



I appreciate it...I might have to do that. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 10:00 AM~19538878
> *I will be over on sunday in the snow helping you tear that parts car apart. :cheesy:
> *



Wear your long johns....no ****


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19538884
> *:cheesy:
> Come on with it lol
> Maybe in 2 weeks from now
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:05 AM~19538902
> *Wear your long johns....no ****
> *


I will, if you provide the hot chocolate? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 10:07 AM~19538915
> *I will, if you provide the hot chocolate?    :wow:
> *



Did you just hit on me ? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 09:08 AM~19538921
> *Did you just hit on me ?  :0
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 AM~19537449
> *Plaque dismounted out of Respect for My Familia
> I have a few minor issues to be done
> Just lost my Jale today but guts will be done next week,and paint before May
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 8 2011, 10:12 AM~19538938
> *:thumbsup:
> *



x63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 8 2011, 09:12 AM~19538938
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Cuzzin?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:08 AM~19538921
> *Did you just hit on me ?  :0
> *


 :dunno: 

WTF

:sprint:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:13 AM~19538944
> *What up Cuzzin?
> *


Not much , Blanca is making Menudo . Getting ready for Jacobs 1st bday party :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 10:14 AM~19538951
> *:dunno:
> 
> WTF
> ...



Oh so now you are ashamed of me!! 


 


jk meng!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 8 2011, 10:15 AM~19538954
> *Not much , Blanca is making Menudo . Getting ready for Jacobs 1st bday party  :biggrin:
> *



Happy Birthday to your lil one!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 09:16 AM~19538961
> *Happy Birthday to your lil one!
> *


Thanks !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:38 AM~19538771
> *Well I got TIME to do chit now :happysad:
> TIME to start breaking my bucket down
> 
> ...


que paso roy y cesar!!! jus got a dayoff so im jus chillin drinkin a 'rona & catchin' up!!!

festigator? is that like instigator? lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 8 2011, 09:15 AM~19538954
> *Not much , Blanca is making Menudo . Getting ready for Jacobs 1st bday party  :biggrin:
> *


Nice tell everyone I said hi and I may stop by a time or 2 in the next few months
Happy Birthday Jacob!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19538986
> *que paso roy y cesar!!! jus got a dayoff so im jus chillin drinkin a 'rona & catchin' up!!!
> 
> festigator? is that like instigator? lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: eggsactly :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Will do . I got a new house if you need a place to stay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 09:23 AM~19539001
> *:yes: eggsactly :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 10:21 AM~19538986
> *que paso roy y cesar!!! jus got a dayoff so im jus chillin drinkin a 'rona & catchin' up!!!
> 
> festigator? is that like instigator? lol!!! :biggrin:
> *



Nice....im hoping my day here at work today is quiet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 8 2011, 09:24 AM~19539009
> *Will do . I got a new house if you need a place to stay
> *


I appreciate that Justin 
I'll make sure I hit you up
If not to stay a night,maybe just to drink a cold one :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:14 AM~19538951
> *:dunno:
> 
> WTF
> ...


So how can I tell if my amp is Good through a multimeter?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 10:25 AM~19539015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!! wooooow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:21 AM~19538986
> *que paso roy y cesar!!! jus got a dayoff so im jus chillin drinkin a 'rona & catchin' up!!!
> 
> festigator? is that like instigator? lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


This early???
Damn alky :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:29 AM~19539047
> *So how can I tell if my amp is Good through a multimeter?
> *


You can only check the voltage levels going to the amp. Check all the wires, first. If they have the correct voltage then you need to check the rca's with brand new ones. Didn't we put new ones in the last time?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:34 AM~19539075
> *You can only check the voltage levels going to the amp. Check all the wires, first. If they have the correct voltage then you need to check the rca's with brand new ones. Didn't we put new ones in the last time?
> *


yes we did
Oh sold the Da Vinci btw
Was gonna get it fixed and display it in the trunk but decided it would probably be too pricey and that thing is way too technical for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I also swapped out RCA's for some other ones and it still didn't work
It went out after throwing some chairs in the trunk :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *curiousdos*, cl1965ss, gzking, BigCeez, bighomie68



Whats good Prez ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:36 AM~19539085
> *yes we did
> Oh sold the Da Vinci btw
> Was gonna get it fixed and display it in the trunk but decided it would probably be too pricey and that thing is way too technical for me
> *


How much did you sell that da vinci for?

Did the chairs pull anything out when you put them in?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:43 AM~19539117
> *How much did you sell that da vinci for?
> 
> Did the chairs pull anything out when you put them in?
> *


It doesn't seem like the chairs pulled anything out unless its inside the box


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:26 AM~19539025
> *Nice....im hoping my day here at work today is quiet.
> *


    

...and Roy i only had 1 'rona left, so might as well kill it early!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 10:44 AM~19539130
> *
> 
> ...and Roy i only had 1 'rona left, so might as well kill it early!!!
> *



Come on by...I just bought a fresh case.....Corona, Sol and Dos XX


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tyrone is in the building!!! mr. COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:44 AM~19539130
> *
> 
> ...and Roy i only had 1 'rona left, so might as well kill it early!!!
> *


LOL



Yeah right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:50 AM~19539175
> *Tyrone is in the building!!! mr. COLORADO!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:48 AM~19539161
> *Come on by...I just bought a fresh case.....Corona, Sol and Dos XX
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i would and trade you some parts but i got a couple of things i gotta handle in the 719 today!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 10:56 AM~19539220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i would and trade you some parts but i got a couple of things i gotta handle in the 719 today!!!
> *



Im playin papa...Im stuck here at work until 7 tonight. 


Let me know when you wanna swap though....no *******.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 10:50 AM~19539176
> *LOL
> Yeah right
> *


i've been workin' on the same 12 pack since new years eve!!! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 09:59 AM~19539241
> *i've been workin' on the same s ?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:57 AM~19539229
> *Im playin papa...Im stuck here at work until 7 tonight.
> Let me know when you wanna swap though....no *******.
> *


i aint had a dos equis since my tijuana dayz though!!! :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 11:03 AM~19539268
> *i aint had a dos equis since my tijuana dayz though!!! :happysad:
> *



Oh shit...you got deported :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:04 AM~19539274
> *Oh shit...you got deported  :wow:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up ROy and fes???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2011, 10:15 AM~19539343
> *What's up ROy and fes???
> *


Not mucho Chuck just enjoying my first day off of many to come I'm sure
how you doing b*RO*?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's goin on homies?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:01 AM~19539252
> *Or did you mean 12 packs ?
> *


nah jus one


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO GOOD MORNING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 8 2011, 10:16 AM~19539359
> *What's goin on homies?
> *


:wave:
What up dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2011, 10:18 AM~19539375
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO GOOD MORNING
> *


What up VP :wave:
Mr. Ranger Wrinkles


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigCeez, RAG3ROY, lacwood, fesboogie, macgyver, WRINKLES, RO4LIFE 719

Full House


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:16 AM~19539354
> *Not mucho Chuck just enjoying my first day off of many to come I'm sure
> how you doing bRO?
> *


Not much bRO just gonna get ready in a few, I have a quinceniera later on today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2011, 11:21 AM~19539393
> *Not much bRO just gonna get ready in a few, I have a quinceniera later on today
> *



Youre only 15 ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:18 AM~19539380
> *:wave:
> What up dog
> *


Just checkin in, about to go up on the roof and take down christmas lights before this new storm comes in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 8 2011, 10:21 AM~19539393
> *Not much bRO just gonna get ready in a few, I have a quinceniera later on today
> *


Right arm :thumbsup:
You guys taking the LoLo's?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:21 AM~19539396
> *Youre only 15 ?
> *



Im kidding.....im fuckin tired :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:04 AM~19539274
> *Oh shit...you got deported  :wow:
> 
> *


lol!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 10:20 AM~19539386
> *What up VP :wave:
> Mr. Ranger Wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP ROY SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR JOB LOSE THAT FUCKIN SUCKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:22 AM~19539407
> *Im kidding.....im fuckin tired  :uh:
> *


And you gotta work til 7?
you gonna be beat
How's Denver?
Imma miss that drive everyday :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2011, 10:25 AM~19539436
> *WUS SUP ROY SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR JOB LOSE THAT FUCKIN SUCKS
> *


Thanks dog.....It happens :dunno:
I'm use to it :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 10:26 AM~19539438
> *And you gotta work til 7?
> you gonna be beat
> How's Denver?
> Imma miss that drive everyday :happysad:*


NO YOUR NOT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 8 2011, 10:27 AM~19539445
> *NO YOUR NOT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

laterz peeps!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 10:59 AM~19539241
> *i've been workin' on the same 12 pack since new years eve!!! lol!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: You lush!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2140071434.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up guys I'm gonna hit u up at bout three josh


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 AM~19539571
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2140071434.html
> *


That shit is nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 10:48 AM~19539592
> *That shit is nice
> *


Yeah if I didn't just lose my yob I think that would look Good in a garage
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Jose :wave:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, mafioso65


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:51 AM~19539604
> *Yeah if I didn't just lose my yob I think that would look Good in a garage
> :yes:
> *


Guat up Roy?! Sorry to hear bout the yob homie.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:26 AM~19539438
> *And you gotta work til 7?
> you gonna be beat
> How's Denver?
> ...



Yup...7am-7pm....Wed-Saturdays. 

Denver is actually warm out today....I hope the weather forecasters are wrong about tomorrow and its this nice so I can work on my turd.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Julian or Fes might wanna yump on dis
http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2104833178.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19539639
> *Yup...7am-7pm....Wed-Saturdays.
> 
> Denver is actually warm out today....I hope the weather forecasters are wrong about tomorrow and its this nice so I can work on my turd.
> *


Me too
What you do homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19539636
> *Guat up Roy?! Sorry to hear bout the yob homie.
> *


Not Mucho homie working on Vyne Tyme 2  
How's the ride?
And the yob....they come and go (no joto) in construction doggie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:56 AM~19539649
> *Me too
> What you do homie?
> *



Im a Supe for a company called SunGard doing Network IT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 AM~19539577
> *Wut up guys I'm gonna hit u up at bout three josh
> *


For sure, ill be here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder he aint answering the phone...tell him to give me a ring Mac I'm ready  
Looking GOOD BTW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 12:02 PM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:58 AM~19539665
> *Im a Supe for a company called SunGard doing Network IT.
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:05 PM~19539726
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *



Over worked and under paid....


except for today


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up los


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey Rey you in Springs yet?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Ivan :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:58 AM~19539661
> *Not Mucho homie working on Vyne Tyme 2
> How's the ride?
> And the yob....they come and go (no joto) in construction doggie
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: Its gettin cleaner slowly, been too damn cold to do much work on it lately, apparently the sun and any warmth there is over the earth forgot bout Ogden Utah!! :angry: :uh: 

I hear that! You ever thought bout sales? If so i may have a lil opportunity for you there in springs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:04 AM~19539716
> *No wonder he aint answering the phone...tell him to give me a ring Mac I'm ready
> Looking GOOD BTW
> *


sounds good.. we was talking bout you last night and he said he was gonna hook ya up.. il let him know to hit ya back


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:05 AM~19539723
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homey


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 8 2011, 11:12 AM~19539781
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 11:10 AM~19539768
> *Wut up los
> *


WHAT UP RICK WHATS GOIN ON TODAY WE GONNA GO LOOK AT THEM SET UPS U ALREADY NO IAM READY TO JUICE MY RIDE I SEEN UR MSG FROM THE OTHER DAY


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 12:02 PM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


And now you just gonna throw it in the gutta and go buy anutha :uh: :biggrin: 
Looks sick!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:20 AM~19539824
> *sounds good.. we was talking bout you last night and he said he was gonna hook ya up.. il let him know to hit ya back
> *


Please do dog I gotta get this chit done before chit gets tight (no Joto)


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 AM~19540008
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :biggrin: when u goina get that 4 rag


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

was up big CO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

almost done buildin my garage 8x16 door next to colse it off then start buildin my BABY








[/quote]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> almost done buildin my garage 8x16 door next to colse it off then start buildin my BABY


    
[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 8 2011, 11:53 AM~19540071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 
You gonna be at the meeting today?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 11:57 AM~19540103
> *Very nice
> You gonna be at the meeting today?
> *


u know it ill be there at 4ish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 8 2011, 12:36 PM~19540371
> *u know it ill be there at 4ish
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 8 2011, 11:21 AM~19539839
> *And now you just gonna throw it in the gutta and go buy anutha  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Looks sick!!
> *


lol, tru


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 8 2011, 11:23 AM~19539856
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 8 2011, 11:49 AM~19540043
> *looks good homie :biggrin: when u goina get that 4 rag
> *


hopefully today or monday...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:27 PM~19540757
> *hopefully today or monday...
> *



Nice..what color is she?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 01:32 PM~19540799
> *Nice..what color is she?
> *


baby blue with white top.. il post pics asap


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:34 PM~19540815
> *baby blue with white top.. il post pics asap
> *



DAMN BOO...things gotta be nice!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 01:34 PM~19540815
> *baby blue with white top.. il post pics asap
> *


I'm waiting
:drama:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 01:38 PM~19540851
> *DAMN BOO...things gotta be nice!
> *


ya, im sure il be sanding it down and throwing down on it something loco


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 01:41 PM~19540865
> *I'm waiting
> :drama:
> *


x2... just waiting on homeboys bank to release the $ to mine... was supposed to be by today but now might be mon, or tues... torture


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 08:53 AM~19538610
> *You fawkin baller
> :cheesy:
> I aint even thinking that route
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19541077
> *ya, im sure il be sanding it down and throwing down on it something loco
> *



Still keeping it blue...or changing up the color scheme?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 02:23 PM~19541113
> *Still keeping it blue...or changing up the color scheme?
> *


He's gotta be changing it 
I am still debating which color to go with mine,believe it or not
Thinking of CoROna Cream or a Mint Green :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 02:23 PM~19541113
> *Still keeping it blue...or changing up the color scheme?
> *


was thinkin of some blues, or maybe do some lavender and purples


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 8 2011, 02:21 PM~19541103
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:
What's GOOD Big Sean


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:17 PM~19541077
> *ya, im sure il be sanding it down and throwing down on it something loco
> *



hit me up let me no when u comin to get it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:25 PM~19541125
> *He's gotta be changing it
> I am still debating which color to go with mine,believe it or not
> Thinking of CoROna Cream or a Mint Green :dunno:
> *



Nice....both nice colors. I like the mint green....I was thinking a sea foam green for mine. Some patterns on the roof, trunk and hood


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:25 PM~19541125
> *He's gotta be changing it
> I am still debating which color to go with mine,believe it or not
> Thinking of CoROna Cream or a Mint Green :dunno:
> *


either color would look killer on that trey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 8 2011, 02:26 PM~19541141
> *hit me up let me no when u comin to get it
> *


Post pics Manuel


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 8 2011, 02:26 PM~19541141
> *hit me up let me no when u comin to get it
> *


was hopeing today but they have a hold on the cash till mon or tues... do you have any pics you can text ... my pic s didnt turn out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:28 PM~19541156
> *Post pics Manuel
> *



x2


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:29 PM~19541161
> *was hopeing today but they have a hold on the cash till mon or tues... do you have any pics you can text ... my pic s didnt turn out
> *



i might go pull it out today if so i will snap some for u doggie


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19541175
> *i might go pull it out today if so i will snap some for u doggie
> *


thanks again holmes...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 8 2011, 02:27 PM~19541142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking they would go GOOD with the top and Gold Accents :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19541187
> *I've always liked Seafoam.....would look Killer on your ride...especially with patterns
> I'm thinking they would go GOOD with the top and Gold Accents :yes:
> *



Yea it would...you keeping the interior the same ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19541175
> *i might go pull it out today if so i will snap some for u doggie
> *


might be a good idea pulling it out and getting it ready(NO ****).. looks like we have a badd storm moving in monday and might be a biiiitch pulling it out later


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:31 PM~19541187
> *I've always liked Seafoam.....would look Killer on your ride...especially with patterns
> I'm thinking they would go GOOD with the top and Gold Accents :yes:
> *


car would look killer even in primer... hope i get a chance to help out on it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 03:33 PM~19541195
> *might be a good idea pulling it out and getting it ready(NO ****).. looks like we have a badd storm moving in monday and might be a biiiitch pulling it out later
> *



Good save... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

suup jim


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 02:33 PM~19541191
> *Yea it would...you keeping the interior the same ?
> *


Nope interior is getting done asap,but keeping the Gold Accents


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 02:35 PM~19541207
> *Good save... :biggrin:
> *


lol, ya didnt sound right when i re-read it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:36 PM~19541213
> *Nope interior is getting done asap,but keeping the Gold Accents
> *



Nice...are you gonna end up cutting her...or just stock suspension?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:34 PM~19541199
> *car would look killer even in primer... hope i get a chance to help out on it
> *


That would be nice 
Was talking to Silvi and he was saying it would be cool to throw down as a club and get this fawker stripped down soon and ready for paint
Maybe while the interior is away will be a GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19541232
> *Nice...are you gonna end up cutting her...or just stock suspension?
> *


Not this year,next year for sure though
If I throw lifts on this car I gotta make sure I come correct and get all the chrome and work I need done first before installing hydros.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19541235
> *That would be nice
> Was talking to Silvi and he was saying it would be cool to throw down as a club and get this fawker stripped down soon and ready for paint
> Maybe while the interior is away will be a GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


ya, would be nice if silvi rented a cheap chop, and the fellers could hang out and work on each others rides...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:38 PM~19541235
> *That would be nice
> Was talking to Silvi and he was saying it would be cool to throw down as a club and get this fawker stripped down soon and ready for paint
> Maybe while the interior is away will be a GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *



Yup.....quickest way to do it....OVERHAUL style


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:40 PM~19541253
> *Not this year,next year for sure though
> If I throw lifts on this car I gotta make sure I come correct and get all the chrome and work I need done first before installing hydros.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Prepping Party lol
I'll buy the beer :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

someone say beer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:40 PM~19541255
> *ya, would be nice if silvi rented a cheap chop, and the fellers could hang out and work on each others rides...
> *


Yeah and after reading the new rules and regs a few cars need a lil hand.
Chit with me being outta work I got all the TIME in the world to help the Brothers out :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:50 PM~19541298
> *Yeah and after reading the new rules and regs a few cars need a lil hand.
> Chit with me being outta work I got all the TIME in the world to help the Brothers out :happysad:
> *


cool, il put a sander in ur hand at the chop, and you can sand rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 02:53 PM~19541311
> *cool, il put a sander in ur hand at the chop, and you can sand rides
> *


:scrutinize:
That mean i got a new yob :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:57 PM~19541341
> *:scrutinize:
> That mean i got a new yob :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: wish i woulda known you were lookin, we hired a new guy last friday and he starts mon.. lemme see if hes gonna work out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 8 2011, 07:34 PM~19542670
> *:biggrin:
> *


que pajo papo!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 09:45 PM~19543807
> *Wut up
> *


So what's up homie, think that set up is gonna cover what you and your boy need?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 8 2011, 10:13 PM~19544037
> *So what's up homie, think that set up is gonna cover what you and your boy need?
> *


Yea I just need da pumps and hoses :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 10:16 PM~19544056
> *Yea I just need da pumps and hoses  :biggrin:
> *


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19544195
> *Cool  :thumbsup:
> *


Let us know when u down to cruise


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good lacwood!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 8 2011, 10:47 PM~19544301
> *Let us know when u down to cruise
> *


Yeah for sure :h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 8 2011, 11:10 PM~19544488
> *Whutz good lacwood!!!
> *


What's up witcha? Ricky said you wanna try to get a majestics chapter out here..that would be dope I think


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 9 2011, 12:42 AM~19545287
> *TAKEOVER...............................
> *





























GOODTIMES HAVING GOODTIMES


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What up colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 01:20 AM~19545753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That look like a GOOD party


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Had a Goodtime fellas. Sorry I had to cut out early. Some of us have to work


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

sup co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 9 2011, 08:40 AM~19546556
> *Damn! That look like a GOOD party
> *


yes, was alot of fun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I just woke up......Good Times.....Good Times,,, :biggrin:
I think I'm still a lil drunk :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what's up ivan???


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:57 AM~19547156
> *Damn I just woke up......Good Times.....Good Times,,, :biggrin:
> I think I'm still a lil drunk :wow:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719+Jan 9 2011, 08:53 AM~19546597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 11:57 AM~19547156
> *Damn I just woke up......Good Times.....Good Times,,, :biggrin:
> I think I'm still a lil drunk :wow:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 9 2011, 12:19 PM~19547313
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


Wut up los u enjoy da green chile jess made no **** :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 AM~19547302
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I aint gotta work tomorrow so might as well get fucked up again :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

pics came out blurry and dark.. think the camera was drunk aswell


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

good meet yesterday going to be a GOOD year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 9 2011, 01:14 PM~19547689
> *pics came out blurry and dark.. think the camera was drunk aswell
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Quality ,Quantity, and Character !!!*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 01:16 PM~19547711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW YOU FEELING BIG ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 12:18 PM~19547723
> *HOW YOU FEELING BIG ROY
> *


*GOOD Homie,you?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 9 2011, 12:14 PM~19547689
> *pics came out blurry and dark.. think the camera was drunk aswell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 01:19 PM~19547732
> *GOOD Homie,you?
> *


GOOD i think i want to go eat some la casita :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 12:21 PM~19547749
> *GOOD i think i want to go eat some la casita :biggrin:
> *


Imma make me some Menudo :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 01:22 PM~19547751
> *Imma make me some Menudo :happysad:
> *


from the CAN :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 9 2011, 09:53 AM~19546597
> *Had a Goodtime fellas. Sorry I had to cut out early. Some of us have to work
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 12:24 PM~19547762
> *from the CAN :uh:
> *


:yes:









+









+









+








=
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 12:16 PM~19547705
> *good meet yesterday going to be a GOOD year
> *


That it is my friend
That it is


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 02:05 PM~19548060
> *That it is my friend
> That it is
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving slow again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This hurts everytime I see it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up fools


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2011, 03:26 PM~19548889
> *wud up fools
> *


Sup Fawker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 04:31 PM~19548929
> *Sup Fawker
> *


Just seeing whats going on..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 8 2011, 11:13 PM~19544505
> *What's up witcha? Ricky said you wanna try to get a majestics chapter out here..that would be dope I think
> *


yessur, gettin' close!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 03:44 PM~19548664
> *This hurts everytime I see it
> 
> 
> ...


That's drama...poor 64' :tears:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2011, 05:03 PM~19549162
> *yessur, gettin' close!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: we always have room in RUTHLESS for some good guys like u fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 9 2011, 04:21 PM~19549292
> *:thumbsup:  we always have room in RUTHLESS for some good guys like u fes
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up co. and GOODTIMERS


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

was up GT's tryed makin it yesterday got to bizzy ill be there next month for sure


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19548664
> *This hurts everytime I see it
> 
> 
> ...


daaammn (in smokie voice) :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 04:22 PM~19549305
> *was up co. and GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 9 2011, 06:54 PM~19550243
> *:wave:
> *


what up Wrinks...thanks for the call this morning brother...i am glad we could talk about that stuff. Rich and I really appreciate the way you guys handled that...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2011, 07:32 PM~19550593
> *what up Wrinks...thanks for the call this morning brother...i am glad we could talk about that stuff. Rich and I really appreciate the way you guys handled that...
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

First TIME doing this hope it works


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 PM~19550653
> *First TIME doing this hope it works
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS FUCKIN DOPE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 07:37 PM~19550653
> *First TIME doing this hope it works
> 
> 
> ...


looks good roy... alot of work puttin that together


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 PM~19550653
> *First TIME doing this hope it works
> 
> 
> ...



Works....you are an artist now brother!! Looks GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 9 2011, 07:48 PM~19550744
> *looks good roy... alot of work puttin that together
> *


Not really was pretty easy just gotta add a few more pics :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 PM~19550653
> *First TIME doing this hope it works
> 
> 
> ...


Good job on that video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your club definitely has some nice ads rides :worship:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS SUP COLORADO RIDERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 9 2011, 07:54 PM~19550800
> *Good job on that video :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: your club definitely has some nice ads rides :worship:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 08:56 PM~19550814
> *WAS SUP COLORADO RIDERS
> *


What up


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19550830
> *What up
> *


NOT SHIT READY FOR THIS SNOW TO GO AWAY


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 9 2011, 09:00 PM~19550854
> *NOT SHIT READY FOR THIS SNOW TO GO AWAY
> *


Im with ya on that one, but bad roads mean more work for me


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 9 2011, 09:03 PM~19550883
> *Im with ya on that one, but bad roads mean more work for me
> *


I will be up by ur crib around five thirty josh coo


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 9 2011, 09:03 PM~19550883
> *Im with ya on that one, but bad roads mean more work for me
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 9 2011, 09:06 PM~19550909
> *I will be up by ur crib around five thirty josh coo
> *


Yeah that'll work bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 9 2011, 07:49 PM~19550748
> *Works....you are an artist now brother!! Looks GOOD
> *


THANKS HOMIE I'LL GET BETTER EDITING FIRST ONE NOW :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 08:21 PM~19551043
> *THANKS HOMIE I'LL GET BETTER EDITING FIRST ONE NOW :happysad:
> *


how did you make it.. i was thinkin of doing one with paint jobs ive done for my paint thread


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 9 2011, 08:24 PM~19551076
> *how did you make it.. i was thinkin of doing one with paint jobs ive done for my paint thread
> *


through 
Windows movie maker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

better one coming up.I deleted the first one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 07:37 PM~19550653
> *First TIME doing this hope it works
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 PM~19551805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOWRIDER STORY..... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE MAR.2011


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19551805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK YA MAN GREEN CHILI WAS BOMB BRO NEED TO DO STUFF LIKE THAT MORE LOVE KICKIN IT WIT THE RUTHLESS FAM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19541232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no better feelin than ridin in a juiced up vert :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 9 2011, 10:35 PM~19552699
> *:wow:
> no better feelin than ridin in a juiced up vert  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I bet :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 9 2011, 08:06 PM~19550909
> *I will be up by ur crib around five thirty josh coo
> *


WE STILL GOIN TO GET THAT SET UP TOMORROW IS THAT WHAT U TALKIN BOUT???????????


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:37 PM~19552729
> *I bet :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 9 2011, 10:39 PM~19552750
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I'll be there soon :happysad:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP FES, ROY...NICE VIDEO U PUT TOGETHER THERE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 9 2011, 10:43 PM~19552791
> *WHAT UP FES, ROY...NICE VIDEO U PUT TOGETHER THERE LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thanks homie just wasting Time :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 8 2011, 11:02 AM~19539697
> *finishing the interior last night... cars bout finished
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 9 2011, 11:39 PM~19552747
> *WE STILL GOIN TO GET THAT SET UP TOMORROW IS THAT WHAT U TALKIN BOUT???????????
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 PM~19552929
> *Lookin good!!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 9 2011, 05:21 PM~19549292
> *:thumbsup:  we always have room in RUTHLESS for some good guys like u fes
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 9 2011, 11:43 PM~19552791
> *WHAT UP FES, ROY...NICE VIDEO U PUT TOGETHER THERE LOOKIN GOOD
> *


whutz good carlos!!! how you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 11:09 PM~19552370
> *LOWRIDER STORY.....  LOWRIDER MAGAZINE MAR.2011
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORINING COLORADO GOT A 2HR DELAY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 9 2011, 07:32 PM~19550593
> *what up Wrinks...thanks for the call this morning brother...i am glad we could talk about that stuff. Rich and I really appreciate the way you guys handled that...
> *


NO PROMBLEM BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19551805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn its cold....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 10 2011, 08:24 AM~19554518
> *Damn its cold....
> *


x a milli


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 AM~19554640
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


whats cracking bro


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up COLORADO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 10 2011, 07:24 AM~19554518
> *Damn its cold....
> *


:yessad:
Went out to shovel the driveway and that wind was burning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 01:34 AM~19553954
> *whutz good carlos!!! how you been?
> *


JUST KICKIN IT TRYIN TO KEEP MY ASS FROM WALKIN OUT THIS BORING ASS CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 10 2011, 08:24 AM~19554518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave: 

What up everyone!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:39 AM~19555183
> *JUST KICKIN IT TRYIN TO KEEP MY ASS FROM WALKIN OUT THIS BORING ASS CLASS :biggrin:
> *



Lol!!! Get yo learn on Homie


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO HOW U BEEN IZZY


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:00 AM~19554925
> *:yessad:
> Went out to shovel the driveway and that wind was burning
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 AM~19554662
> *whats cracking bro
> *


jus chillin right now... interior looks good!!! i like whut you did on randy's whip too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 09:42 AM~19555205
> *Lol!!! Get yo learn on Homie
> *


 :wave: orale way


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:43 AM~19555209
> *WHAT UP CO HOW U BEEN IZZY
> *



Been alright Homie...how about yourself??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 10:47 AM~19555256
> *:wave:  orale way
> *



What up cabron!!! Did you ever get a hold of Randy??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:39 AM~19555183
> *JUST KICKIN IT TRYIN TO KEEP MY ASS FROM WALKIN OUT THIS BORING ASS CLASS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 09:47 AM~19555257
> *Been alright Homie...how about yourself??
> *


IM NOT TOO BAD BOUT TO GO TODAY AND GET THE REST OF MY SET UP IAM TRY GOMPUT IT ALL IN SOON


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 09:48 AM~19555262
> *What up cabron!!! Did you ever get a hold of Randy??
> *


Deje un mensaje no me a ablado ese way todabia :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:50 AM~19555281
> *IM NOT TOO BAD BOUT TO GO TODAY AND GET THE REST OF MY SET UP IAM TRY GOMPUT IT ALL IN SOON
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chapo, orangecrush719, LOS_RUTHLESS, Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719
Shit for being a monday got a lot of peeps in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 10:50 AM~19555283
> *Deje un mensaje no me a ablado ese way todabia :biggrin:
> *



Pues me dejas saber si te llama


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 10 2011, 09:50 AM~19554891
> *wat up COLORADO.
> *


whutz good eric!!! did chapo feel you in on things??? :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 09:54 AM~19555321
> *Pues me dejas saber si te llama
> *


U got it Way :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 09:55 AM~19555322
> *whutz good eric!!! did chapo feel you in on things??? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Done son :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 09:54 AM~19555318
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Chapo, orangecrush719, LOS_RUTHLESS, Bigg Izz Dogg, RO4LIFE 719
> Shit for being a monday got a lot of peeps in here. :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT IAM IN CLASS ON MY IPOD AND SHIT THEY GOT US DOIN SOME LAME ASS SHIT IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 10:55 AM~19555322
> *whutz good eric!!! did chapo feel you in on things??? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :happysad: :biggrin:

ALL ****!!!!! Lol j/p Homie!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 09:57 AM~19555340
> *RIGHT IAM IN CLASS ON MY IPOD AND SHIT THEY GOT US DOIN SOME LAME ASS SHIT IN THIS BITCH
> *


Hang in there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 11:00 AM~19555370
> *Hang in there homie :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 09:57 AM~19555341
> *:0  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> ALL ****!!!!! Lol j/p Homie!!
> *


Yo sabia que eres joto j/p :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 10:00 AM~19555370
> *Hang in there homie :biggrin:
> *


TRYIN HOMIE IT'S MONDAY WE GOT A SHORT DAY EVERY MONDAY IS LIKE THIS CUZ THE CLASSES ARE TOO SHORT FOR THE TEACHERS TO GIVE US A REAL ASSIGNMENT


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 10 2011, 10:06 AM~19555413
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

3 Members: Chapo, fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg
i eric los mero meros :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie

Da Big 3!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: damn izzy like dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 11:08 AM~19555431
> *3 Members: Chapo, fesboogie, Bigg Izz Dogg
> i eric los mero meros :thumbsup:
> *



Donde esta Eric!!!! He's the only one missin :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 11:09 AM~19555439
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: damn izzy like dat!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Lol!!! You would've done it to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good TBA?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 10:09 AM~19555441
> *Donde esta Eric!!!! He's the only one missin :biggrin:
> *


What about Tyrone???
:0


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

5 Members: curiousdos, Chapo, Bigg Izz Dogg, LOS_RUTHLESS, fesboogie


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 AM~19555476
> *Whats good TBA?
> *


:wave: :wave: 

What up Homie!! How've ya been??


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:13 AM~19555480
> *What about Tyrone???
> :0
> *


I was told he was going to the TAKE OVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 AM~19555480
> *What about Tyrone???
> :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Last I checked he was prospecting wit you guys!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

ILL HIT Y'ALL UP LATER IAM BOUT TO LOSE MY WIFI CONNECT :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo+Jan 10 2011, 10:15 AM~19555501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Don't he wish :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:18 AM~19555536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Don't he wish :biggrin:
> *


Lol!!!! On the reals tho...I hope everything works out for that boy :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 10 2011, 11:17 AM~19555525
> *ILL HIT Y'ALL UP LATER IAM BOUT TO LOSE MY WIFI CONNECT :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Laterz!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 10:20 AM~19555558
> *Lol!!!! On the reals tho...I hope everything works out for that boy :happysad:
> *


Is he going through something?
If so my bad for fawkin with him so mush :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:26 AM~19555595
> *Is he going through something?
> If so my bad for fawkin with him so mush :happysad:
> *



No I don't think so....I just meant with him gettin his car situation handled!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 10:30 AM~19555625
> *No I don't think so....I just meant with him gettin his car situation handled!!!!
> *


Oh that aint chit
If he wants he can "TAKE OVER" our cheerleading squad
Although he may look a lil funny in a mini skirt :barf:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn everyone has jokez today :biggrin: and u better get ya learn on LOS


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:35 AM~19555655
> *Oh that aint chit
> If he wants he can "TAKE OVER" our cheerleading squad
> Although he may look a lil funny in a mini skirt :barf:
> *



IDK Bro!!!! Your cheerleaders should match the quality of the cars in 

the "TAKEOVER"!!!! And Tyrone in a mini is just :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 10 2011, 11:45 AM~19555715
> *Damn everyone has jokez today  :biggrin:  and u better get ya learn on LOS
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 10:47 AM~19555732
> *IDK Bro!!!! Your cheerleaders should match the quality of the cars in
> 
> the "TAKEOVER"!!!! And Tyrone in a mini is just  :barf:  :barf:
> *


How's work going Izzy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 10 2011, 10:45 AM~19555715
> *Damn everyone has jokez today  :biggrin:  and u better get ya learn on LOS*


Yeah 
You don't wanna be working outside ,or worse laid off every Winter


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:50 AM~19555744
> *How's work going Izzy?
> *



Bro today is SLOW!!!!! Its gonna be a long day....what you got goin on today??

Sorry about your job loss Homie, that sucks!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 10:56 AM~19555788
> *Bro today is SLOW!!!!! Its gonna be a long day....what you got goin on today??
> 
> Sorry about your job loss Homie, that sucks!!
> *


Trying to sign up fo UE
But that mofo stays busy
I'll be in a yob soon homie aint no thang


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 AM~19555832
> *whats up ROy
> *


Not Mucho just trying to get connected to the Unemployment line. :happysad: 

How you been Chuckster?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 11:48 AM~19555738
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up izzy how's everything


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 10 2011, 11:35 AM~19556074
> *Wut up izzy how's everything
> *


IAM BACK HOMIES :biggrin: U NO I GOT THAT RICK THAT CLASS AIN'T SHIT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We got comedians today!!! lol!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 12:26 PM~19555998
> *Not Mucho just trying to get connected to the Unemployment line. :happysad:
> 
> How you been Chuckster?
> *


goodluck with that bRO! ive been alright just been tryin to stay busy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 11:44 AM~19556139
> *We got comedians today!!! lol!!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 11:45 AM~19556148
> *goodluck with that bRO! ive been alright just been tryin to stay busy
> *


Thanks Chuck ....aint no thang homie I do this chit every year....need to get me an indoor jale :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Better jump on these while they last...Best KO tool ever!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573143


Great seller also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 12:45 PM~19556150
> *:dunno:
> *


whutz good roystigator??? you be egging shit on too!!! lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 12:47 PM~19556161
> *Thanks Chuck ....aint no thang homie I do this chit every year....need to get me an indoor jale :happysad:
> *


it would be hard to do that if you are used to bein outside everyday


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 12:57 PM~19556217
> *whutz good roystigator??? you be egging shit on too!!! lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 12:44 PM~19556139
> *We got comedians today!!! lol!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ain't no shit talkin.... :happysad: 

I'm just a little bored today...


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:49 AM~19556174
> *Better jump on these while they last...Best KO tool ever!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573143
> Great seller also
> *



f!!k that sht make my own for 5 bux


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 10 2011, 12:35 PM~19556074
> *Wut up izzy how's everything
> *



Good bro!!! How about you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 12:58 PM~19556221
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: roy should know whut im talking about!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 10 2011, 01:06 PM~19556270
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ain't no shit talkin.... :happysad:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 12:49 PM~19556174
> *Better jump on these while they last...Best KO tool ever!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573143
> Great seller also
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?! Wut up Fes?! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 10 2011, 01:45 PM~19556549
> *Wut up CO?! Wut up Fes?!  :wave:
> *


whutz good anson!!!! whut u up to? not shit here jus cold weather


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 02:32 PM~19556888
> *whutz good anson!!!! whut u up to? not shit here jus cold weather
> *


Same here homie, it aint been above 30 here for a few weeks :angry: 
How much snow did you get there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 11:57 AM~19556217
> *whutz good roystigator??? you be egging shit on too!!! lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 10 2011, 02:46 PM~19556942
> *Same here homie, it aint been above 30 here for a few weeks  :angry:
> How much snow did you get there?
> *


IDK but it was a pretty decent amount


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 02:51 PM~19556958
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 03:14 PM~19557671
> *
> *


I didnt find the T O either son :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19558559
> *I didnt find the T O either son :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups to the CLA,Swiph,(and his Daughter Azriella),and Max's Club (The Impala's)
For making the LRM issue this month :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 10 2011, 09:45 AM~19555234
> *jus chillin right now... interior looks good!!! i like whut you did on randy's whip too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thx bro


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn! Colorado been reppin hard in Lowrider these last few months! Big ups to everyone! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the Pueblo show in it. Hopefully its a bigger lay-out than last year. :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 08:15 PM~19559989
> *Damn! ColoRadO been reppin hard in Lowrider these last few months! Big ups to everyone! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the Pueblo show in it. Hopefully its a bigger lay-out than last year. :biggrin:
> *



what up bROtha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719, 65 IMPALA SS


whats up ivan and richie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 08:15 PM~19559989
> *Damn! Colorado been reppin hard in Lowrider these last few months! Big ups to everyone! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the Pueblo show in it. Hopefully its a bigger lay-out than last year. :biggrin:
> *


*May I intROduce to you the newest member to the ROLLERZONLY Pueblo Familia!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD in Ms. Gonzales's kitchen?*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 08:39 PM~19560248
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719, 65 IMPALA SS
> whats up ivan and richie
> *


whats up bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

2 Members: OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove

*What's GOOD my Wyoming bROther!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 08:15 PM~19559989
> *Damn! Colorado been reppin hard in Lowrider these last few months! Big ups to everyone! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see the Pueblo show in it. Hopefully its a bigger lay-out than last year. :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the fam bROtha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:09 PM~19560717
> *May I intROduce to you the newest member to the ROLLERZONLY Pueblo Familia!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 PM~19559543
> *Big Ups to the CLA,Swiph,(and his Daughter Azriella),and Max's Club (The Impala's)
> For making the LRM issue this month :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*3 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, OVERTIME

1 more member and we'll have a TAKEOVER! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:11 PM~19560745
> *2 Members: OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> What's GOOD my Wyoming bROther!
> *


Whats up bROther ? I'm just freezing over here fighting with the diesel truck in 26 below weather


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:13 PM~19560776
> *3 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, OVERTIME
> 
> 1 more member and we'll have a TAKEOVER!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2011, 09:13 PM~19560784
> *Whats up bROther  ? I'm just freezing over here fighting with the diesel truck in 26 below weather
> *


*Damn, I don't know how you do it. Why don't you take a break and dROp by the tattoo shop! :cheesy: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:13 PM~19560776
> *3 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, OVERTIME
> 
> 1 more member and we'll have a TAKEOVER!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well be getting some attention when all 3 rides come out or 4 or 5


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, raiderhater719


*What's GOOD big L Dawg!!*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19560807
> *Damn, I don't know how you do it. Why don't you take a break and dROp by the tattoo shop!  :cheesy:
> *


Oh i plan on it next time in Pueblo i just have to set it up


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19560845
> *Oh i plan on it next time in Pueblo i just have to set it up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19560855
> *:biggrin:
> *



where is your next one gonna be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 09:16 PM~19560835
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719, MOSTHATED CC, raiderhater719
> What's GOOD big L Dawg!!
> *


just working homie trying to make cash like yourself bRO how you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like cold for a couple more days then from thursday on it's about in the 50s so I can't wait for that action


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 10 2011, 08:09 PM~19560717
> *May I intROduce to you the newest member to the ROLLERZONLY Pueblo Familia!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19560939
> *Looks like cold for a couple more days then from thursday on it's about in the 50s so I can't wait for that action
> *



you and me both bRO i hate this weather


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 09:20 PM~19560889
> *where is your next one gonna be
> *


cover ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 08:24 PM~19560939
> *Looks like cold for a couple more days then from thursday on it's about in the 50s so I can't wait for that action
> *


X2

I gotta drop off my interior on Thursday,I hope it's nice




What up Larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2011, 09:30 PM~19561031
> *cover ups
> *



whenever you come down we will get you into the shop b*RO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2011, 08:30 PM~19561031
> *cover ups
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jan 10 2011, 09:30 PM~19561022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know just trying to move on up to the East Side :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 08:32 PM~19561060
> *Yeah shit sux
> 
> You know just trying to move on up to the East Side :biggrin:
> *


East Side of Pueblo


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

im here for the takeover lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19561060
> *Yeah shit sux
> 
> You know just trying to move on up to the East Side :biggrin:
> *



you have a eastside in lj


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:34 PM~19561102
> *im here for the takeover lol
> *


Go take your ass and get a real Lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:36 PM~19561139
> *Go take your ass and get a real Lowrider :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:36 PM~19561139
> *Go take your ass and get a real Lowrider :biggrin:
> *


How bout you get a life :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:38 PM~19561156
> *How bout you get a life  :biggrin:
> *


Would be nice but they aint hiring right now :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 09:38 PM~19561156
> *How bout you get a life  :biggrin:
> *



ROy has it backwards he works in the summer and takes the winter off, it should be the other way aROund


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19561167
> *Would be nice but they aint hiring right now :happysad:
> *


I can see that you have 27 thousand posts i guess all you do is look at guy on guy porn and post in here


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19561060
> *Yeah shit sux
> 
> You know just trying to move on up to the East Side :biggrin:
> *


is that where all the rich people live in LJ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 08:39 PM~19561173
> *ROy has it backwards he works in the summer and takes the winter off, it should be the other way aROund
> *


I wish it was every damn Time I find a yob it's right when it starts getting nice
That's why I been like fuck construction.....Imma have to find something else....Good Money but not if you only work 6 Months a year


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19561205
> *I wish it was every damn Time I find a yob it's right when it starts getting nice
> That's why I been like fuck construction.....Imma have to find something else....Good Money but not if you only work 6 Months a year
> *



yea and its the wROng 6 months


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:41 PM~19561191
> *I can see that you have 27 thousand posts i guess all you do is look at guy on guy porn and post in here
> *


You just came outta left field with that huh?
Gay Porn?
C'mon J I know you can do better than that


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19561219
> *You just came outta left field with that huh?
> Gay Porn?
> C'mon J I know you can do better than that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19561247
> *:biggrin:
> *


See I should come back with a Fat Joke or some shit but ....I'm not













Cause you aint Fat













Your ass is just 4 foot too short :cheesy:


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:48 PM~19561273
> *See I should come back with a Fat Joke or some shit but ....I'm not
> Cause you aint Fat
> Your ass is just 4 foot too short :cheesy:
> *


ILL START BUSTIN HONKY JOKES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:50 PM~19561309
> *ILL START BUSTIN HONKY JOKES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
What up Jay how you been man 
Great to see you on LIL and in Spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19561328
> *:biggrin:
> What up Jay how you been man
> Great to see you on LIL and in Spirit :thumbsup:
> *



huh he is like a new kid on the block


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19561328
> *:biggrin:
> What up Jay how you been man
> Great to see you on LIL and in Spirit :thumbsup:
> *


IM GOOD HOWS EVERYTHING IN THE SPRINGS O WAIT THEYRE GOOD CAUSE IM ALWAYS UP THERE LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19561340
> *huh he is like a new kid on the block
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:53 PM~19561346
> *IM GOOD HOWS EVERYTHING IN THE SPRINGS O WAIT THEYRE GOOD CAUSE IM ALWAYS UP THERE LOL
> *


Everthings GOOD up here
Where you guys going for Cinco?


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 09:52 PM~19561340
> *huh he is like a new kid on the block
> *


I JUST FOUND MY WAY BACK


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:55 PM~19561372
> *Everthings GOOD up here
> Where you guys going for Cinco?
> *


DONT KNO YET


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happenin fellas


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:55 PM~19561372
> *Everthings GOOD up here
> Where you guys going for Cinco?
> *



is gasper still gonna thROw a show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 300MAG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19561388
> *I JUST FOUND MY WAY BACK
> *


Good to see ya fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 08:58 PM~19561410
> *is gasper still gonna thROw a show
> *


Probably but I'm like Fuck that show
All we gonna do is go up against eachother here
If ABQ don't pop we headed down there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

is anybody coloRadO lookin for some all gold pre stamped 72's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561449
> *is anybody coloRadO lookin for some all gold pre stamped 72's
> *


What shape they in?
Pics?
How mush?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

13's?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:02 PM~19561466
> *What shape they in?
> Pics?
> How mush?
> *



two are a lil faded but no curbs at all, $850 or obo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:03 PM~19561477
> *13's?
> *



13's are the only way to go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 09:04 PM~19561502
> *two are a lil faded but no curbs at all, $850 or obo
> *


The ones Cip got from Adam?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:07 PM~19561537
> *The ones Cip got from Adam?
> *



yea they are he is open to best offer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

post pics I'm sure somebody will swoop em up...nice rims


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19561077
> *East Side of Pueblo
> *


no offense to Pueblo but the East Side of up there is a downgrade of where I"m at now :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:09 PM~19561572
> *post pics I'm sure somebody will swoop em up...nice rims
> *



just pm me your number if anybody is interested


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

So Roy, you gonna do your interior instead of the undies?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:10 PM~19561580
> *no offense to Pueblo but the East Side of up there is a downgrade of where I"m at now :biggrin:
> *



the whole town of lj is like the eastside of pueblo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 10 2011, 09:41 PM~19561193
> *is that where all the rich people live in LJ
> *


Guess nobody watched the jeffersons and missed that joke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 10:11 PM~19561602
> *the whole town of lj is like the eastside of pueblo
> *


maybe the size but not ghetto


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19561631
> *maybe the size but not ghetto
> *



lj is like half the size


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 10:15 PM~19561652
> *lj is like half the size
> *


okay so whats your point


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:16 PM~19561664
> *okay so whats your point
> *



your the one that started the conversation about how lil lj is bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:13 PM~19561622
> *Guess nobody watched the jeffersons and missed that joke
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 10:11 PM~19561602
> *the whole town of lj is like the eastside of pueblo
> *


okay I'll go back then whats your point


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:18 PM~19561695
> *okay I'll go back then whats your point
> *



you tell me there mexican larry


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

no offense to lj you guys are some cool people with some nice cars


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

joe are you alive???????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I member when it was cool to be in the ghetto :dunno:
And in some small town the girls I hear are Freaks :dunno:
Sounds like they boff Good in thier own way :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

8 Members: *MOSTHATED CC,* RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, SHOWLOW 68, *impala63*, JM6386, BIGJIM, lacwood


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 10 2011, 10:20 PM~19561724
> *no offense to lj you guys are some cool people with some nice cars
> *


None taken I could give a fuck about LJ and Pueblo well thats just a bigger turd than LJ :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats up co?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:23 PM~19561765
> *8 Members: MOSTHATED CC, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY, SHOWLOW 68, impala63, JM6386, BIGJIM, lacwood
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
MH in da houuuse


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:25 PM~19561794
> *:thumbsup:
> MH in da houuuse
> *


It's shinning in the upward position but it's shinning :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Jan 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19561783
> *Whats up co?
> *


What up Big JR ,how you been homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't know if you'd get that joke Roy you were pretty drunk that day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19561815
> *It's shinning in the upward position but it's shinning :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 09:10 PM~19561588
> *So Roy, you gonna do your interior instead of the undies?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19561827
> *Don't know if you'd get that joke Roy you were pretty drunk that day
> *


 :biggrin: 
very


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561848
> *:dunno:
> *


My bad homie



Yeah getting interior and Paint
Undies next year


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:27 PM~19561821
> *What up Big JR ,how you been homie?
> *


Im good.just chillin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Didn't you take this pic too Roy?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:30 PM~19561870
> *My bad homie
> Yeah getting interior and Paint
> Undies next year
> *


I got some brown 63 interior you can tear up and redo rather than that nice white one. Trade you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:31 PM~19561880
> *Didn't you take this pic too Roy?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19561889
> *I got some brown 63 interior you can tear up and redo rather than that nice white one. Trade you.
> *


I would bro but my crap is going to the interior guy on Thursday and I'm keeping all my Gold accents on it
Got any Nice Brown Carpet for sale?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:35 PM~19561921
> *I would bro but my crap is going to the interior guy on Thursday and I'm keeping all my Gold accents on it
> Got any Nice Brown Carpet for sale?
> *


arent the vert back seats different size as well?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19561921
> *I would bro but my crap is going to the interior guy on Thursday and I'm keeping all my Gold accents on it
> Got any Nice Brown Carpet for sale?
> *


No carpet. I can have mine out by then. How much you got in the gold accents?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 PM~19561943
> *arent the vert back seats different size as well?
> *


:yes:
And the piston covers and crap if he has a HT
Mine also has all the power window square cut outs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 PM~19561949
> *No carpet. I can have mine out by then. How much you got in the gold accents?
> *


I bought it with them but I'm sure a few bucks :dunno:
But it makes for a nice touch


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 PM~19561943
> *arent the vert back seats different size as well?
> *


Damn burst my bubble! I forgot about that :banghead: Didnt want to see that white interior get tore up.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 10:40 PM~19561987
> *Damn burst my bubble! I forgot about that  :banghead: Didnt want to see that white interior get tore up.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 09:40 PM~19561987
> *Damn burst my bubble! I forgot about that  :banghead: Didnt want to see that white interior get tore up.
> *


I hate to see it go to waste also but it's Time to change this bish up :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm out for the night fellas. Stay warm :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 10 2011, 10:49 PM~19562101
> *I'm out for the night fellas. Stay warm  :wave:
> *



later bRO


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19562000
> *I hate to see it go to waste also but it's Time to change this bish up :happysad:
> *


RANDY GONNA MAKE THAT BISH BADDASS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HOWS THAT PORN ROY LOL.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19562572
> *RANDY GONNA MAKE THAT BISH BADDASS
> *


x100
Randy is putting out good work...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 10 2011, 10:38 PM~19562594
> *HOWS THAT PORN ROY LOL.
> *


LOL, YA, THAT WAS REAL CREATIVE.. I KNEW ROY MUSTA BEEN DOING SOMETHING IN HERE TO HAVE HIS POST COUNT SO HIGH.. GLAD SOMEONE WAS IN THE GAY CHATROOM TO FIGURE IT OUT..LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 10 2011, 10:41 PM~19562641
> *x100
> Randy is putting out good work...
> *


YESSIR, IM GETTING ALL HIS PICS TOGETHER AND STARTING HIM A INTERIOR THREAD UP IN HERE.. SHOULD BE DONE IN A DAY ER 2


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 11:42 PM~19562644
> *LOL, YA, THAT WAS REAL CREATIVE.. I KNEW ROY MUSTA BEEN DOING SOMETHING IN HERE TO HAVE HIS POST COUNT SO HIGH.. GLAD SOMEONE WAS IN THE GAY CHATROOM TO FIGURE IT OUT..LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 10 2011, 10:43 PM~19562658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


takeover takeover takeover


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

3 Members: macgyver, BIGJIM, RAG3ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL

Yeah that was outta left field


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 10:42 PM~19562644
> *LOL, YA, THAT WAS REAL CREATIVE.. I KNEW ROY MUSTA BEEN DOING SOMETHING IN HERE TO HAVE HIS POST COUNT SO HIGH.. GLAD SOMEONE WAS IN THE GAY CHATROOM TO FIGURE IT OUT..LOL
> *


soap opera up in here


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:45 PM~19562689
> *LOL
> 
> Yeah that was outta left field
> *


lol, didnt know there was a gay thread up in here but looks like others do


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 11:44 PM~19562675
> *takeover  takeover  takeover
> *


http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k517/R...sMeeting018.jpg[/img]


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

wifey is bissshin, so headin to bed.. hit me up 2morrow roy and stop buy and see some of the impalas that are being finished.. chop is block away from randys


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 11:51 PM~19562749
> *wifey is bissshin, so headin to bed.. hit me up 2morrow roy and stop buy and see some of the impalas that are being finished.. chop is block away from randys
> *


WHAT TIME U GET OFF WORK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 10:51 PM~19562749
> *wifey is bissshin, so headin to bed.. hit me up 2morrow roy and stop buy and see some of the impalas that are being finished.. chop is block away from randys
> *


Be there Thursday dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 PM~19562769
> *WHAT TIME U GET OFF WORK
> *


our hours are 9/5 but tomorrow looks like i will be gettin the vert so hit me up holmes, il be there late


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:56 PM~19562807
> *Be there Thursday dog
> *


sounds good holmes


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 11:57 PM~19562821
> *our hours are 9/5 but tomorrow looks like i will be gettin the vert so hit me up holmes, il be there late
> *


HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET OFF WORK


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19562837
> *HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET OFF WORK
> *


sounds good brotha


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD NIGHT GOODTIMER <ROY>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn everybody gone....guess some people have to work
Have a GOOD night GOOD TIMERS & Colo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 10 2011, 11:04 PM~19562884
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19562572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning LIL and CO its my first day of school I feel like a teenager all over again :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 11 2011, 07:11 AM~19564554
> *Good morning LIL and CO its my first day of school I feel like a teenager all over again :cheesy:
> *


Good morning Rick
And Good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 07:44 AM~19564691
> *What's up ROy
> *


Not much just getting up lounging around the house...you?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:44 AM~19564687
> *Good morning Rick
> And Good luck homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you mr.roy just trying to get my learn on and make myself mor marketable :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 11 2011, 08:24 AM~19564893
> *Thank you mr.roy just trying to get my learn on and make myself mor marketable :biggrin:
> *


Have to nowadays....even in construction
Chits so competitive out there now
Big ups on that homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:56 AM~19564749
> *Not much just getting up lounging around the house...you?
> *



same just gettin my nephew ready for school now they had a 2 hour delay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 08:33 AM~19564938
> *same just gettin my nephew ready for school now they had a 2 hour delay
> *


Yeah I just dropped off my son also.
Weird waking up at 7 on a weekeday.I been waking up at 3:45.
Sleeping in is great,not to mention not hitting that drive every morning.
Unemployment does have it's benefits. :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 11 2011, 07:11 AM~19564554
> *Good morning LIL and CO its my first day of school I feel like a teenager all over again :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP RICK GOOD LUCK HOMIE NOW U STUCK LIKE ME AND SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 09:35 AM~19564950
> *Yeah I just dropped off my son also.
> Weird waking up at 7 on a weekeday.I been waking up at 3:45.
> Sleeping in is great,not to mention not hitting that drive every morning.
> ...


 its to damn cold to do anything


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:35 AM~19564950
> *Yeah I just dropped off my son also.
> Weird waking up at 7 on a weekeday.I been waking up at 3:45.
> Sleeping in is great,not to mention not hitting that drive every morning.
> ...


SHIT I BET BUT DAMN I WISH I HAD A DELAY THAT WOULD BE TIGHT AND YA I BET THAT EXTRA SLEEP IS GOOD BET U LOVIN THAT


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP 2 Members: Chapo, fesboogie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 11 2011, 10:06 AM~19565168
> *WHATS UP 2 Members: Chapo, fesboogie
> *


hey you learned how to highlight two thumbs up!!! whutz good bro!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 11 2011, 09:40 AM~19564977
> *WHAT UP RICK GOOD LUCK HOMIE NOW U STUCK LIKE ME AND SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


  :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Missed the action yesterday!!! :biggrin: thutz probably a good thang though  

...and damn right FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!! (THE ONLY PERSON THAT HAS EVER PISSED ME OFF ON LAY IT LOW) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 12:20 AM~19563020
> *:yes:
> *


Randy is gonna be killin' them this year!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 09:39 AM~19565415
> *...Missed the action yesterday!!!  :biggrin: thutz probably a good thang though
> 
> ...and damn right FREE SWIPHSTYLEZ!!! (THE ONLY PERSON THAT HAS EVER PISSED ME OFF ON LAY IT LOW)  :biggrin:
> *


Co-signed :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 PM~19559543
> *Big Ups to the CLA,Swiph,(and his Daughter Azriella),and Max's Club (The Impala's)
> For making the LRM issue this month :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 AM~19565459
> *Co-signed :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:10 PM~19561580
> *no offense to Pueblo but the East Side of up there is a downgrade of where I"m at now :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Sup nukka!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~


ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 11:04 AM~19565600
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fucked up! LOL


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19565679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats fucked up! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19565676
> *2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> Sup nukka!
> *


Just checkin in to make sure I didnt miss anything!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19565678
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 11:17 AM~19565694
> *Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow
> *


*UH HUH U KNOW WHAT IT IS!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 11 2011, 11:16 AM~19565690
> *Just checkin in to make sure I didnt miss anything!
> *


*You almost missed the TAKE OVER but it got postponed due to the weather :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 11 2011, 11:16 AM~19565690
> *Just checkin in to make sure I didnt miss anything!
> *


DID YOU THINK YOU MISSED THE TAKEOVER :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~


ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think this means we just took this over!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys some you know me n others don't but im jose n im trying to move back to CO.n well im just looking to see if anyone knows of any body shops or custom shop that's hiring any leads will help thanks guys. Txt call or pm me thanks again my # (210)488-2018


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 11:17 AM~19565694
> *Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow
> *


thutz da cut right thurr!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and lol!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good bobby!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up fes


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:09 PM~19566040
> *... and lol!!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


*Where's ROy at, no fun without him and the TAKE OVER Team. :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 12:24 PM~19566137
> *Where's ROy at, no fun without him and the TAKE OVER Team.  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*He's too busy with the hunny doo list, you know his wife cracks the whip when he ain't got no yob :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well I'm officially unemployed too. *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 12:27 PM~19566159
> *Well I'm officially unemployed too.
> *



lol for how long


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:23 PM~19566134
> *whats up fes
> *


whutz up chuck!!! whut you up to? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 PM~19566195
> *whutz up chuck!!! whut you up to?  :biggrin:
> *



bein bored bRO there is shit to do, im glad its gonna be warm tomorROw im goin back to work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good sean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good sean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566203
> *bein bored bRO there is shit to do, im glad its gonna be warm tomorROw im goin back to work
> *


thutz cool homie, when you coming back up to springs?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> thutz cool homie, when you coming back up to springs?
> [/quote
> 
> idk bRO i want to get a ROllin video fROm you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > thutz cool homie, when you coming back up to springs?
> > [/quote
> >
> > idk bRO i want to get a ROllin video fROm you
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19566270
> * jus LMK
> *



ok when you guys gonna come to pueblo and party


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19566282
> *ok when you guys gonna come to pueblo and party
> *


im down but we gonna have to go somewhere dat has milk & cookies for chapo!!! :biggrin: 
when you guys partyin?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:49 PM~19566328
> *im down but we gonna have to go somewhere dat has milk & cookies for chapo!!!  :biggrin:
> when you guys partyin?
> *



every weekend almost


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:49 PM~19566335
> *every weekend almost
> *


im'ma get my "lil crew" together & head down there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566204
> *Whutz good sean!!!
> *


*Chillen Carnal, enjoying being unemployed for the next 5 days :cheesy: *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:54 PM~19566369
> *im'ma get my "lil crew" together & head down there!!! :biggrin:
> *


just let me know when


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:49 PM~19566335
> *every weekend almost
> *


im'ma get my "lil crew" together & head down there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 12:54 PM~19566369
> *im'ma get my "lil crew" together & head down there!!! :biggrin:
> *


*That would be dope!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19566179
> *lol for how long
> *


*5 Cipi days :cheesy: *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sean.. Can you make sure Adam sees the new issue of Lowrider?

I havent had a chance to write him back.. But wanted to make sure he saw


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 12:54 PM~19566374
> *Chillen Carnal, enjoying being unemployed for the next 5 days  :cheesy:
> *


haha datz jus a vacation homie!!! glad you a lil busier in our topic but you gonna have to fall back a lil cuz you scaring them off!!! :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19559543
> *Big Ups to the CLA,Swiph,(and his Daughter Azriella),and Max's Club (The Impala's)
> For making the LRM issue this month :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Roy.. you missed two more features from Colorado in the book =D


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 12:55 PM~19566384
> *just let me know when
> *


i'll let you know sometime tonight when!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19566414
> *Sean.. Can you make sure Adam sees the new issue of Lowrider?
> 
> I havent had a chance to write him back.. But wanted to make sure he saw
> *


*Yeah Phil, actually Chuck (RO4LIFE 719) talks to him on Corlinks, so he will let him know. Thanks for working your magic for Adam.  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 12:55 PM~19566386
> *That would be dope!
> *


im'ma go down there & takeover some coronas!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 01:01 PM~19566430
> *haha datz jus a vacation homie!!! glad you a lil busier in our topic but you gonna have to fall back a lil cuz you scaring them off!!! :0
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: 

It is a lil vacation, but I quit my job and I'm starting a new one, so I'm technically unemployed right now :biggrin: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 01:13 PM~19566517
> *im'ma go down there & takeover some coronas!!!
> *


*
That would be a BIG TAKE OVER!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 01:15 PM~19566526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It is a lil vacation, but I quit my job and I'm starting a new one, so I'm technically unemployed right now :biggrin:
> *


doin' da same thing or something different?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 01:16 PM~19566532
> *
> That would be a BIG TAKE OVER!
> *


yessur!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 01:20 PM~19566555
> *doin' da same thing or something different?
> *


*Same position, same kind of work, different company, different state, more ferria :cheesy:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 01:24 PM~19566576
> *Same position, same kind of work, different company, different state, more ferria :cheesy:
> *


    other than the different state part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 01:26 PM~19566588
> *     other than the different state part!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah I know, but I'll visit often  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 11 2011, 10:03 AM~19565597
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19567164
> *Yeah I know, but I'll visit often
> *


That's what you say now ,then you gonna start loving Tejas :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 02:59 PM~19567270
> *That's what you say now ,then you gonna start loving Tejas :0
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 11 2011, 12:03 PM~19566449
> *Roy.. you missed two more features from Colorado in the book =D
> *


My bad Phil
Damn you making some money offa the Rockies :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Luck out there Sean
Who gonna hold down P-Town ?
Chuckster?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:03 PM~19567293
> *My bad Phil
> Damn you making some money offa the Rockies :0
> 
> ...


*The ROckies have a lot to offer and Phil ain't scared to fly out here and take a shot! Just continues to put Colorado on the map  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:04 PM~19567300
> *Good Luck out there Sean
> Who gonna hold down P-Town ?
> Chuckster?
> *


*Yup and Cip.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:05 PM~19567310
> *The ROckies have a lot to offer and Phil ain't scared to fly out here and take a shot! Just continues to put Colorado on the map
> *


Thta's true and I'm sure next year will be a Good year for him if he comes out
:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:07 PM~19567330
> *Thta's true and I'm sure next year will be a Good year for him if he comes out
> :yes:
> *


*He'll be out, guaranteed  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Leadership there :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:08 PM~19567338
> *Great Leadership there :thumbsup:
> *


*I'm not worried about a thing. These guys will take GOOD care of my chapter in my absence.  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:08 PM~19567337
> *He'll be out, guaranteed
> *


Yeah I'm sure you guys have a few Nice ones to be shot,not to mentioned those already out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:09 PM~19567346
> *I'm not worried about a thing. These guys will take GOOD care of my chapter in my absence.
> *


How long you down there for?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567347
> *Yeah I'm sure you guys have a few Nice ones to be shot,not to mentioned those already out
> *


*We have 2 more that should be coming out in the magazine soon fROm our chapter. We have a couple more to be shot this year as I'm sure GOOD TIMES does as well. All of us will keep Phil busy  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:11 PM~19567361
> *We have 2 more that should be coming out in the magazine soon fROm our chapter. We have a couple more to be shot this year as I'm sure GOOD TIMES does as well. All of us will keep Phil busy
> *


Yeah we have a few 
Will be nice to see the LRM keep going with the Rockies filling in pages
People are sleeping on the Quality of Rides that come fROm out here
Like I said many TIMES....We aren't one of the few places that have LRM still coming here for Nada

Big ups Colorado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567351
> *How long you down there for?
> *


*It depends on how I like it. I just quit a 6 figure job that I worked at for 7 years. If I wanna come back I will have to find another job in Colorado with a similar income and that will not be easy.

With that being said, I'm sure I'll be out there for a while if not permanately. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:18 PM~19567394
> *It depends on how I like it. I just quit a 6 figure job that I worked at for 7 years. If I wanna come back I will have to find another job in Colorado with a similar income and that will not be easy.
> 
> With that being said, I'm sure I'll be out there for a while if not permanately.
> *



Well Good luck bRO

If I don't see ya before you go take care and I'm sure I'll catch you at a show dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:19 PM~19567407
> *Well Good luck bRO
> 
> If I don't see ya before you go take care and I'm sure I'll catch you at a show dog
> *


*Gracias PerRO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 11 2011, 02:20 PM~19567412
> *Gracias PerRO!
> *


You been an inspirational figure for alot of us bRO

Can't wait to see your contribution to Texas :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 11 2011, 10:30 AM~19565794
> *Hey guys some you know me n others don't but im jose n im trying to move back to CO.n well im just looking to see if anyone knows of any body shops or custom shop that's hiring any leads will help thanks guys.    Txt call or pm me thanks again my # (210)488-2018
> *


Jose hit up Macgyver on here 
I'm sure if he aint got nada for you,he will know somebody
You staying out here solo or what foolio?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 02:25 PM~19567462
> *Jose hit up Macgyver on here
> I'm sure if he aint got nada for you,he will know somebody
> You staying out here solo or what foolio?
> *


Cool thanks roy ill hit him up 

Yea for a min ill be solo bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 11 2011, 04:36 PM~19568650
> *Cool thanks roy ill hit him up
> 
> Yea for a min ill be solo bro
> *


Well you know what's up if you need a place to stay for a bit bro


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 11 2011, 11:49 AM~19566328
> *im down but we gonna have to go somewhere dat has milk & cookies for chapo!!!  :biggrin:
> when you guys partyin?
> *


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 04:42 PM~19568698
> *Well you know what's up if you need a place to stay for a bit bro
> *


Cool thanks bro I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 PM~19562957
> *:wave:
> *


what up ROy..........


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2155777039.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 05:28 PM~19569052
> *what up ROy..........
> *


Not much RenzO
How you doing homie?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 11 2011, 06:03 PM~19569326
> *:0  :0  :0 http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2155777039.html
> *


ohh chit , i searched hi and low for one of these back in the day.... good price


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 11 2011, 04:36 PM~19568650
> *Cool thanks roy ill hit him up
> 
> Yea for a min ill be solo bro
> *


how soon will you be out here?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 11 2011, 06:03 PM~19569326
> *:0  :0  :0 http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2155777039.html
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 11 2011, 05:01 PM~19568839
> *Cool thanks bro I appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


You know you're Family bro


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 11 2011, 06:03 PM~19569326
> *:0  :0  :0 http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2155777039.html
> *


Damn! Wish i had the cash. That would be a sick ride!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Has any one been in the Western Complex in Denver where they're havin the Lowrider show this year?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 06:07 PM~19569368
> *how soon will you be out here?
> *


Im shooting for the end of the month sooner if I get something lined up


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 06:12 PM~19569405
> *You know you're Family bro
> 
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

so when are we goin' down to pueblo chapo???


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

TEAM TAKEOVER HERE :machinegun: :sprint:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 06:07 PM~19569356
> *Not much RenzO
> How you doing homie?
> *


 :thumbsup: NOT MUCH.....JUST THE SAME OL SHIT HOMIE........


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@Jan 11 2011, 06:25 PM~19569549
> *Im shooting for the end of the month sooner if I get something lined up
> *


pm me bro and let me know what all you do, what tools you have, and how mush you need to make


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

12:30 AM~19553202]




[/quote


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 11 2011, 07:27 PM~19570211
> *What's up all
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

06:44 PM~19569179]
wlnzKdcS4L8&feature=related
[/quote]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Had to add my chit next to my Wifes Elgay and Marino chit *:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[, 06:45 PM~19569189]
orVHjAcbWno&feature=related
[/quote]


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

02:45 AM~19437866]




[/quote]


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:33 PM~19570286
> *:wave:
> *


Any luck on the job search roy :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> 06:44 PM~19569179]
> wlnzKdcS4L8&feature=related


[/quote]


Hell yea...COLOMBIA REPRESENT....been down there a few times...nothing but beautiful women


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

09:32 AM~19332065]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> [, 06:45 PM~19569189]
> orVHjAcbWno&feature=related


[/quote]


OH SHIT...and shes from Bucaramanga....thats where my dad is from.... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 11 2011, 07:41 PM~19570375
> *Any luck on the job search roy :dunno:
> *


Nah not yet bro 
Maybe I'll just sit on this Rocking Chair for Winter :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 11 2011, 07:46 PM~19570432
> *09:32 AM~19332065]
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?
:run:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2011, 06:31 PM~19559543
> *Big Ups to the CLA,Swiph,(and his Daughter Azriella),and Max's Club (The Impala's)
> For making the LRM issue this month :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


big up to the whole state !!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 11 2011, 08:00 PM~19570574
> *big up to the whole state !!!!!!
> *


Great yob Chris
You making it happen bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:52 PM~19570500
> *Nah not yet bro
> Maybe I'll just sit on this Rocking Chair for Winter :happysad:
> *


At least you'd be comfortable :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

2010, 03:51 PM~19083917]




[/quote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 11 2011, 08:06 PM~19570625
> *At least you'd be comfortable  :biggrin:
> *


just gotta cut back on some spending


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 11 2011, 08:06 PM~19570629
> *2010, 03:51 PM~19083917]
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[ 2010, 11:23 PM~18824419]
:biggrin: 




[/quote]
:ugh: :barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> [ 2010, 11:23 PM~18824419]
> :biggrin:


:ugh: :barf:
[/quote]
You musta just discovered youtube :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 09:18 PM~19570765
> *just gotta cut back on some spending
> *


Easier said than done, hope your luck turns around though and if I get a chance to meet you (no ****) ill buy the beer


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

02:15 PM~18810723]




[/quote]
COME ON SUMMER


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> :ugh: :barf:


You musta just discovered youtube :biggrin:
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 11 2011, 08:26 PM~19570856
> *Easier said than done, hope your luck turns around though and if I get a chance to meet you (no ****) ill buy the beer
> *


You say Beer?









I'll meet you tomorrow in the AM :biggrin: 






J/K homie....but thanks



Been down this road before,aint no thang


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP LUNA


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 07:36 PM~19570328
> *Had to add my chit next to my Wifes Elgay and  Marino chit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice elway pic sitting next to that schLONG pic :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 10:17 PM~19571644
> *nice elway pic sitting next to that schLONG  pic :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 11 2011, 10:31 PM~19571809
> *:twak:
> *


hahaha,, im still butthurt bout what the raiders did to the broncos this year.......


















twice..... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 














, :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 11 2011, 08:06 PM~19570629
> *2010, 03:51 PM~19083917]
> 
> 
> ...


damn real definition of talk shit get hit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What up Ceez and CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone know anybody dat mounts tires & wont fuck up your colored dishes??? LMK... :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2011, 10:25 AM~19574194
> *Anyone know anybody dat mounts tires & wont fuck up your colored dishes??? LMK...  :biggrin:
> *


The Detail Shop here in Pueblo.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 12 2011, 10:33 AM~19574249
> *The Detail Shop here in Pueblo.
> *


cool do you have a # or address?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2011, 10:25 AM~19574194
> *Anyone know anybody dat mounts tires & wont fuck up your colored dishes??? LMK...  :biggrin:
> *


What size wheels?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2011, 10:25 AM~19574194
> *Anyone know anybody dat mounts tires & wont fuck up your colored dishes??? LMK...  :biggrin:
> *


Should invest in this, i know im bout to  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453791


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 12 2011, 10:55 AM~19574404
> *What size wheels?
> *


13X7's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 12 2011, 11:14 AM~19574541
> *Should invest in this, i know im bout to
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453791
> *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

1910 E. 4th St
719-542-0313 Ask for Brian let him know I referred you


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2011, 11:26 AM~19574635
> *13X7's
> *


If you wanna try here in town first, go to grays tire on Nevada and ask for brad..he's a tall bald white dude, can't miss him. Tell him josh sent you down there, me may be able to do it right


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 11 2011, 11:42 PM~19572485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car came along way :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 12 2011, 11:14 AM~19574541
> *Should invest in this, i know im bout to
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453791
> *


Not bad :0


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up to all my fellow Goodtimes car club members..Any members needing any help let me know. (stereos)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 12 2011, 12:26 PM~19575118
> *1910 E. 4th St
> 719-542-0313 Ask for Brian let him know I referred you
> *


  I'll look into it homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 12 2011, 12:30 PM~19575139
> *If you wanna try here in town first, go to grays tire on Nevada and ask for brad..he's a tall bald white dude, can't miss him. Tell him josh sent you down there, me may be able to do it right
> *


  i'll check it out too!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 12 2011, 08:05 AM~19573438
> *What up Ceez and CO?
> *



Whats good bro, thanks for taking care of Tavo!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19574984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would def save some money and worry bout screwin up your wheels


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone need a mural ,Hit me up .
Fair and reasonable prices.Under $500
some of my work below.
Here in Denver.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Click here to see more of my art work thanks.
http://home.comcast.net/~jerryleyba285/site/?/photos/


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 03:28 PM~19576528
> *Anyone need a mural ,Hit me up .
> Fair and reasonable prices.Under $500
> some of my work below.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

One more of my Truck and Murals & pinstriping


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

My Fleetline with a small Mural i Airbrushed.
I can Airbrush anything you want.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 03:32 PM~19576552
> *Click here to see more of my art work thanks.
> http://home.comcast.net/~jerryleyba285/site/?/photos/
> *


I may have somethin for you in the next 6-8 months.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 12 2011, 04:58 PM~19577798
> *I may have somethin for you in the next 6-8 months.
> *


Cool let me know ill give you a good deal


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/2157198536.html


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 12 2011, 05:25 PM~19578049
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/2157198536.html
> *



chop top belair :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

, 12:36 PM~19575187]












































pics i found alex putting it down for da gt
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

12:38 PM~19575202]



































[/quote]


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: ]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 12 2011, 06:27 PM~19578062
> *chop top belair :thumbsdown:
> *



Ah...was trying to figure out the scam


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> , 12:36 PM~19575187]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 12 2011, 07:25 PM~19578049
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/2157198536.html
> *


Don't get excited! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

, 12:41 PM~19575225]
[


















[/quote]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2011, 06:36 PM~19578151
> *Don't get excited!  :biggrin:
> *



I know....I know...nipples got all hard and everything... :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 12 2011, 11:39 AM~19575210
> *car came along way :thumbsup:
> *


yes, along ways in 7 months.. thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 12 2011, 12:39 PM~19575683
> *Whats up to all my fellow Goodtimes car club members..Any members needing any help let me know. (stereos)
> *


i need help packing stereos and 4 levels of shit outta my house in a moving truck :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 03:55 PM~19577313
> *My Fleetline with a small Mural i Airbrushed.
> I can Airbrush anything you want.
> 
> ...


that fleetline is baddass


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 PM~19579220
> *that fleetline is baddass
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SLOW TONIGHT


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:10 PM~19581536
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


Wut up los u ready for the meeting on sat :wow: I know u are


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 12 2011, 10:23 PM~19581737
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice save :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 12 2011, 09:59 PM~19581395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 12 2011, 05:27 PM~19578062
> *chop top belair :thumbsdown:
> *


and it's a welded up 4 door


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 12 2011, 10:18 PM~19581648
> *Wut up los u ready for the meeting on sat  :wow: I know u are
> *


U ALREADY NO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 12 2011, 10:59 PM~19581395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Family Joe!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 12 2011, 09:59 PM~19581395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :barf: HAHAHA JK NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR RO CONGRATS ON GETTIN IN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 13 2011, 08:27 AM~19584476
> *Welcome to Family Joe!
> *


X76


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 09:35 AM~19584524
> *  HAHAHA JK NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR RO CONGRATS ON GETTIN IN
> *



x2....congrats!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!! whut up los!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 09:35 AM~19584524
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:  HAHAHA JK NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR RO CONGRATS ON GETTIN IN
> *


*Better be careful if u know what's good for your health  *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 09:57 AM~19584650
> *WHAT UP CO
> *


Wut up los :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 AM~19585041
> *Better be careful if u know what's good for your health
> *


 :wow: rOLLERZ oNLY HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 09:58 AM~19585069
> *:wow: rOLLERZ  oNLY HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
:drama:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 09:35 AM~19584524
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:  HAHAHA JK NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR RO CONGRATS ON GETTIN IN
> *


 :wow: :nono: :nono: You dont want to go there!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 10:58 AM~19585069
> *:wow: ROLLERZ ONLY HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Here we go!!!!!!!


:drama: :drama:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 11:14 AM~19585167
> *Here we go!!!!!!!
> :drama:  :drama:
> *



What up papa!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 11:17 AM~19585184
> *What up papa!
> *



Wuz happenin brotha :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As of today it's Bye Bye White Guts :yessad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 11:20 AM~19585201
> *As of today it's Bye Bye White Guts :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she'll look good when she's done Homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 10:21 AM~19585209
> *I'm sure she'll look good when she's done Homie
> *


I really hope so :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585190
> *Wuz happenin brotha :biggrin:
> *



Workin....or pretending to. I might have some good news for you brother...I will text you later.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:23 AM~19585222
> *I really hope so :happysad:
> *


So whutz good wit ya??


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 10:23 AM~19585223
> *Workin....or pretending to. I might have some good news for you brother...I will text you later.
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

Hit me up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 11:20 AM~19585201
> *As of today it's Bye Bye White Guts :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...



Randy doing the new internals on her?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 10:24 AM~19585227
> *So whutz good wit ya??
> *


Doing great homie just letting it warm up a lil so I can start removing my interior.
Trip out on this....just got 1600 deposited in my account from my old yob....hopefully it's not a mistake :happysad: :cheesy: 
How you been Big IZZ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:27 AM~19585260
> *Doing great homie just letting it warm up a lil so I can start removing my interior.
> Trip out on this....just got 1600 deposited in my account from my old yob....hopefully it's not a mistake :happysad:  :cheesy:
> How you been Big IZZ?
> *


Doin alright bro!!!! Gonna probably talk to Randy here soon for my interior too.

He's turnin out some good work I hear.

1600 in the account.....your days startin off good huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 13 2011, 10:25 AM~19585242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear he's good now too


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 10:29 AM~19585278
> *Doin alright bro!!!! Gonna probably talk to Randy here soon for my interior too.
> 
> He's turnin out some good work I hear.
> ...


aslong as he dont use cheap materials or cardboard door and kick panels but hey u get what u pay for


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just hope it comes out Good because my guts look great as it is an don't really need to be redone.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 AM~19585294
> *aslong as he dont use cheap materials or cardboard door and kick panels but hey u get what u pay for
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 AM~19585294
> *aslong as he dont use cheap materials or cardboard door and kick panels but hey u get what u pay for
> *



Tru!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:34 AM~19585303
> *:wow:
> 
> *


if it dont look good take it off your old interior will prolly be under the new :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 13 2011, 11:12 AM~19585152
> *FIXED
> *


 :biggrin: TY cipi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:38 AM~19585333
> *if it dont look good take it off your old interior will prolly be under the new :wow:
> *


Damn you must be the competition
:happysad: 
I'm sure he'll do Good
:yes:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up C Springs. Just watched Heartbreaker. If you havent seen it check it out. Good old school flick. Some nice rides in it. Check it out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 13 2011, 10:47 AM~19585407
> *Whats up C Springs. Just watched Heartbreaker. If you havent seen it check it out. Good old school flick. Some nice rides in it. Check it out.
> *


Where you watch that at?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:43 AM~19585373
> *Damn you must be the competition
> :happysad:
> I'm sure he'll do Good
> ...


Randy did good on Macgyvers 64. I trust him. He's gonna do my boat. Right on on the come up Roy.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:49 AM~19585425
> *Where you watch that at?
> *


Got the Dvd homie. Trying to make copies.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 12 2011, 06:18 PM~19577987
> *Cool let me know ill give you a good deal
> *


I will PM you with my idea when i get the picture i need


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now it gets busy in here when I'm heading out


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19585454
> *Now it gets busy in here when I'm heading out
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:43 AM~19585373
> *Damn you must be the competition
> :happysad:
> I'm sure he'll do Good
> ...



naw randys my boy he knows i like to take extra steps make shit last an i got a tax id thats y i get the good shit brand new (wholesale) he has to get all his fabrics local usually been sittin in stock for months hes doin his thang tho u just gotta watch him likes to cut corners car of your calliber should not be half assed YOU KNOW


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:53 AM~19585464
> *naw randys my boy he knows i like to take extra steps make shit last an i got a tax id thats y i get the good shit brand new (wholesale) he has to get all his fabrics local usually been sittin in stock for months hes doin his thang tho u just gotta watch him likes to cut corners car of your calliber should not be half assed YOU KNOW
> *



:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:53 AM~19585464
> *naw randys my boy he knows i like to take extra steps make shit last an i got a tax id thats y i get the good shit brand new (wholesale) he has to get all his fabrics local usually been sittin in stock for months hes doin his thang tho u just gotta watch him likes to cut corners car of your calliber should not be half assed YOU KNOW
> *


I hear ya 
He's basically matching Mayos estimate
So I'm keeping it in the Lifestyle, instead of giving it to Mayos,Imma help a Rida out.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 AM~19585478
> *I hear ya
> He's basically matching Mayos estimate
> So I'm keeping it in the Lifestyle, instead of giving it to Mayos,Imma help a Rida out.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19585448
> *Got the Dvd homie. Trying to make copies.
> *


The 2010 Movie with
Vanessa Paradis and Julie Ferrier?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 AM~19585478
> *I hear ya
> He's basically matching Mayos estimate
> So I'm keeping it in the Lifestyle, instead of giving it to Mayos,Imma help a Rida out.
> *


thats whats up randy needs the feria 2 just layin out some facts not hatin G code


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:01 AM~19585511
> *thats whats up randy needs the feria 2 just layin out some facts not hatin G code
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:57 AM~19585491
> *The 2010 Movie with
> Vanessa Paradis and Julie Ferrier?
> *


Naw bro. Old school low rider 70s movie 
Like Blvd nights. Ill get you a copy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool cause the only Heartbreaker I found was on Netflicks was some gay ass movie
I was like WTF :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 13 2011, 11:07 AM~19585573
> *Naw bro. Old school low rider 70s movie
> Like Blvd nights. Ill get you a copy
> *


1983 
Streets of Fire?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 11:10 AM~19585621
> *Cool cause the only Heartbreaker I found was on Netflicks was some gay ass movie
> I was like WTF :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it's got Apallonia in it too????


:wow:


:naughty: 


Gotta see it now :cheesy:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 11:13 AM~19585650
> *1983
> Streets of Fire?
> *


Yeah homie thats it. Heartbreaker streets of fire.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

22s U2 35s brand/series universal 5 lug $800 or best offer or trade paid $2000 new over the summer wanted to try somthin diffrent and all i gotta say is :barf: :loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:29 AM~19585814
> *22s U2 35s brand/series universal 5 lug $800 or best offer or trade paid $2000 new over the summer wanted to try somthin diffrent and all i gotta say is :barf:  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
X2 :barf:
:barf:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

more like it huh


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 13 2011, 10:12 AM~19585152
> *FIXED
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 12:42 PM~19585923
> *more like it huh
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 13 2011, 12:29 PM~19586252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


10X better on wires :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:42 AM~19585923
> *more like it huh
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 10:53 AM~19585464
> *naw randys my boy he knows i like to take extra steps make shit last an i got a tax id thats y i get the good shit brand new (wholesale) he has to get all his fabrics local usually been sittin in stock for months hes doin his thang tho u just gotta watch him likes to cut corners car of your calliber should not be half assed YOU KNOW
> *


wat it do bro.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TIME 4
A lil Change up :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 02:52 PM~19587016
> *Whutz good
> *



Tacos...lasagna and pussy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 02:53 PM~19587022
> *Tacos...lasagna and pussy
> *


damn right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 03:01 PM~19587087
> *damn right!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

How you been ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:32 AM~19585294
> *aslong as he dont use cheap materials or cardboard door and kick panels but hey u get what u pay for
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 03:04 PM~19587111
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How you been ?
> *


  how you been bro???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:38 AM~19585333
> *if it dont look good take it off your old interior will prolly be under the new :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 03:10 PM~19587172
> * how you been bro???
> *



Been alright...waiting for this damn snow to melt.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 13 2011, 01:14 PM~19586625
> *wat it do bro.
> *



what up doggie slang that regal yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 13 2011, 11:53 AM~19585464
> *naw randys my boy he knows i like to take extra steps make shit last an i got a tax id thats y i get the good shit brand new (wholesale) he has to get all his fabrics local usually been sittin in stock for months hes doin his thang tho u just gotta watch him likes to cut corners car of your calliber should not be half assed YOU KNOW
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 02:53 PM~19587022
> *Tacos...lasagna and pussy
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[ PM~19586280]





SAY GOODNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 AM~19585041
> *Better be careful if u know what's good for your health
> *


 hno: :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 03:16 PM~19587232
> *Been alright...waiting for this damn snow to melt.
> *


yessur me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 12 2011, 10:59 PM~19581395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> [ PM~19586280]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
No ****???? :ugh:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 09:58 AM~19585069
> *:wow: rOLLERZ  oNLY HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


watch out rick we better be careful HES RO :0 hno: :rimshot:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 09:03 AM~19584695
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!! whut up los!!!
> *


JUST KICKIN IT WHAT UP WIT U


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *AllHustle NoLove*

What up Sean?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP FES


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 13 2011, 02:29 PM~19587341
> *:loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 03:30 PM~19587715
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



I know huh!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 04:27 PM~19587694
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 03:01 PM~19587502
> *watch out rick we better be careful HES RO :0  hno:  :rimshot:
> *


 :drama: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good los & sean!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:32 PM~19587735
> *Why are u 2 RUTHLESS **** acting tough on the internet disrespecting my club? Don't think I won't go up there and smack the fuck out of both you punks.
> 
> We have never disrespected ur club in any way and u wanna come on here being disrespectful? You better come correct before you get ur self hurt. REAL TALK!
> ...


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 04:33 PM~19587745
> *Whutz good los & sean!!!
> *


*All is GOOD Carnal. We need to party bRO!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:33 PM~19587742
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bROther.......... :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:32 PM~19587735
> *Why are u 2 RUTHLESS **** acting tough on the internet disrespecting my club? Don't think I won't go up there and smack the fuck out of both you punks.
> 
> We have never disrespected ur club in any way and u wanna come on here being disrespectful? You better come correct before you get ur self hurt. REAL TALK!
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 13 2011, 12:29 PM~19586252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:32 PM~19587735
> *Why are u 2 RUTHLESS **** acting tough on the internet disrespecting my club? Don't think I won't go up there and smack the fuck out of both you punks.
> 
> We have never disrespected ur club in any way and u wanna come on here being disrespectful? You better come correct before you get ur self hurt. REAL TALK!
> ...


HAHA MAYBE U CANT READ OR SOMETHIN DIDNT U SEE I PUT JK NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR RO U DONT GOTTA GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH AND LAST TIME I MEMBER SEEING U. U TOLD ME WHENEVER I WANNA GET INTO A REAL CLUB U CAN GET ME A RO SHIRT IDK BOUT U BUT THATS KINDA DISRESPECTFUL RIGHT THERE AND U DIDNT SEE ME GET ALL SAD OVER THAT CHILL OUT BIG HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 12 2011, 09:59 PM~19581395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5: :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 13 2011, 04:32 PM~19587737
> *I know huh!!!
> *


whutz good izzy?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Just readin Homie...

What up with you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus reading too!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pages fittin' to fly :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19587797
> *HAHA MAYBE U CANT READ OR SOMETHIN DIDNT U SEE I PUT JK NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR RO U DONT GOTTA GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH AND LAST TIME I MEMBER SEEING U. U TOLD ME WHENEVER I WANNA GET INTO A REAL CLUB U CAN GET ME A RO SHIRT IDK BOUT U BUT THATS KINDA DISRESPECTFUL RIGHT THERE AND U DIDNT SEE ME GET ALL SAD OVER THAT CHILL OUT BIG HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES
> *


*You called me like a man...it's squashed!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well gonna go pick out the Colors on the guts....shit I'm still up in the air about what colors :happysad:
Increase the Peace Fellas....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:45 PM~19587879
> *You called me like a man...it's squashed!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 04:45 PM~19587880
> *Well gonna go pick out the Colors on the guts....shit I'm still up in the air about what colors :happysad:
> Increase the Peace Fellas....
> *


*Don't go with tan and vanilla  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:45 PM~19587879
> *You called me like a man...it's squashed!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 03:45 PM~19587889
> *
> *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:34 PM~19587762
> *All is GOOD Carnal. We need to party bRO!
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 04:45 PM~19587879
> *You called me like a man...it's squashed!
> *


Too easy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Busy in the afternoon!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

9 Members: AllHustle NoLove, aavigil54, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, cold hard cash, RO 4 LIFE, fesboogie, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY

*We have a celebrity in the ROom :biggrin: ....what's GOOD Glen!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 04:55 PM~19587996
> *9 Members: AllHustle NoLove, aavigil54, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, cold hard cash, RO 4 LIFE, fesboogie, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY
> 
> We have a celebrity in the ROom  :biggrin: ....what's GOOD Glen!
> *



X2...whats good Glenn...I spoke to Toro last week from Impalas Mag....not sure if you have spoken to him also....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 04:48 PM~19587915
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:55 PM~19587996
> *9 Members: AllHustle NoLove, aavigil54, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, cold hard cash, RO 4 LIFE, fesboogie, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY
> 
> We have a celebrity in the ROom  :biggrin: ....what's GOOD Glen!
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up how are thing going how is the ride coming along


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WHATS UP COLORADO FAM!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 05:01 PM~19588060
> *:thumbsup: whats up how are thing going  how is the ride coming along
> *


*It will be done by summer time bRO, the hot rod shop be bullshitting. Chuck picked up all my side trim and grill. Gonna send it to get redipped before we put it back on. It looks good now, but I want that Glen chROme :cheesy: *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jan 13 2011, 05:01 PM~19588062
> *WHATS UP COLORADO FAM!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *



Whats good Big John!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 03:57 PM~19588028
> *X2...whats good Glenn...I spoke to Toro last week from Impalas Mag....not sure if you have spoken to him also....
> *


have not spoken with him any good news


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 04:05 PM~19588101
> *have not spoken with him any good news
> *


THAT FU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING WITH THEM NICE ASS RIDES U GUYS GOT :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 04:03 PM~19588082
> *It will be done by summer time bRO, the hot rod shop be bullshitting. Chuck picked up all my side trim and grill. Gonna send it to get redipped before we put it back on. It looks good now, but I want that Glen chROme  :cheesy:
> *


 cant wait to see it finished its going to be bad ass 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 13 2011, 04:07 PM~19588125
> *THAT FU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING WITH THEM NICE ASS RIDES U GUYS GOT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 05:05 PM~19588101
> *have not spoken with him any good news
> *



PM Sent...trying to at least commit to something again this year....but we will see.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 13 2011, 04:09 PM~19588154
> *PM Sent...trying to at least commit to something again this year....but we will see.
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 05:14 PM~19588191
> *
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good dominic!!! did you ever get that text?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good chuck!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 05:08 PM~19588138
> *cant wait to see it  finished its going to be bad ass
> :thumbsup:
> *


*I hope so bRO, I'll keep my fingers cROssed.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jan 13 2011, 05:08 PM~19588138
> *cant wait to see it  finished its going to be bad ass
> :thumbsup:
> *


*I hope so bRO, I'll keep my fingers cROssed.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 05:39 PM~19588434
> *Whutz good chuck!!!
> *


Just gettin off work bROtha! What's goin on in csprings


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

5 Members: Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, raiderhater719, BigCeez



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 06:30 PM~19588801
> *5 Members:  Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, raiderhater719, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up joe? Call me when you have a few


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 06:30 PM~19588801
> *5 Members:  Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, raiderhater719, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats good bROther!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Silly Jay Adults don't wear Lion Slippers
Silly Jay those slippers are for kids....*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 06:30 PM~19588801
> *5 Members:  Anson72, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, raiderhater719, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts up mayne?! :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19588885
> *What's up joe? Call me when you have a few
> *


My phone is M.I.A right now. Hate it when that happens :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19588966
> *Silly Jay Adults don't wear Lion Slippers
> Silly Jay those slippers are for kids....
> 
> ...


*BWAHAHAHAHA, that is too funny. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 05:57 PM~19589061
> *BWAHAHAHAHA, that is too funny.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:58 PM~19589067
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 06:02 PM~19589114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was like oooooohhhh chit when I seen it too


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19589129
> *I was like oooooohhhh  chit when I seen it too
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I tagged it on his Facebook, bwahahahahaha.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=183...100001481606548


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 05:49 PM~19588966
> *Silly Jay Adults don't wear Lion Slippers
> Silly Jay those slippers are for kids....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 06:06 PM~19589145
> *I tagged it on his Facebook, bwahahahahaha.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=183...100001481606548
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Oh shit that pic has the potential to be Epic
I spit soda out when I seen it all over my laptop and started LOL'ing


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:08 PM~19589172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh shit that pic has the potential to be Epic
> I spit soda  out when I seen it all over my laptop and started LOL'ing
> *


*It is definately EPIC! :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 06:10 PM~19589192
> *It is definately EPIC!  :biggrin:
> *


He's gonna love it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 03:47 PM~19587899
> *Don't go with tan and vanilla
> *


I'm not  
Vyne Tyme Theme but with softer Green and Tan


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up coLOWrado?? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jan 13 2011, 06:26 PM~19589308
> *What up coLOWrado?? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19589278
> *I'm not
> Vyne Tyme Theme but with softer Green and Tan
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:28 PM~19589336
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO ROY? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jan 13 2011, 06:53 PM~19589583
> *WHAT IT DO ROY?  :biggrin:
> *


Not Much homie just trying to get my piece of crap on the right track
How's that Big Bad Ass Denver?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP ROY WUT YOU UP TO SEEN U TOOK THE SEATS OUT ITS GONNA COME OUT FIRME


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 AM~19585041
> *Better be careful if u know what's good for your health
> *


ISNT THAT ICE CUBE :biggrin: WUS SUP SEAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19589786
> *WUS SUP ROY WUT YOU UP TO SEEN U TOOK THE SEATS OUT ITS GONNA COME OUT FIRME
> *


  
It's just the beginning doggie
Wish I still had a jale but everything happens for a reason dog
It will be a pretty nice ride this year
Vyne Tyme reincarnated


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2011, 08:16 PM~19589830
> *ISNT THAT ICE CUBE  :biggrin: WUS SUP SEAN
> *


* :biggrin: What's GOOD Wrinkles*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:19 PM~19589861
> *
> It's just the beginning doggie
> Wish I still had a jale but everything happens for a reason dog
> ...


 :wow: I FEEL U ON THE JALE PART JUST FOUND OUT TODAY THAT I CAN'T RENLIST SO I'LL BE OUT OF THE JOB THEY SAY THE ARMY IS OVER STRENGHT :happysad: FUCK IT GONNA GO TO SCHOOL FOR HVAC AND HOPFULLY WORK PART TIME :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 07:21 PM~19589892
> * :biggrin:  What's GOOD Wrinkles
> *


NOTHING MUCH DOGG JUST HERE READING UP ON SOME PAGES TRYING TO GET MY COUNT UP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19589911
> *:wow: I FEEL U ON THE JALE PART JUST FOUND OUT TODAY THAT I CAN'T RENLIST SO I'LL BE OUT OF THE JOB THEY SAY THE ARMY IS OVER STRENGHT  :happysad: FUCK IT GONNA GO TO SCHOOL FOR HVAC AND HOPFULLY WORK PART TIME  :happysad:
> *


It's pretty fuckin bad when the Army is Laying you off hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:25 PM~19589956
> *It's pretty fuckin bad when the Army is Laying you off  hno:
> *


*Wrinkles making them bROke.. :cheesy: *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:25 PM~19589956
> *It's pretty fuckin bad when the Army is Laying you off  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YEA I KNOW RITE OH WELL ARMY GONNA PAY FOR MY SCHOOL SEE YOU HOMIE LATERS GONNA GO GRUB :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19589970
> *Wrinkles making them bROke.. :cheesy:
> *


I know huh :biggrin: 
get yo schooling on Wrinks you gonna need it homie
it's getting competitive in the yob market nowadays


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 13 2011, 10:47 AM~19585407
> *Whats up C Springs. Just watched Heartbreaker. If you havent seen it check it out. Good old school flick. Some nice rides in it. Check it out.
> *


lol, kinda funny, i just watched it last week.. borrowed it from pieface


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19589911
> *:wow: I FEEL U ON THE JALE PART JUST FOUND OUT TODAY THAT I CAN'T RENLIST SO I'LL BE OUT OF THE JOB THEY SAY THE ARMY IS OVER STRENGHT  :happysad: FUCK IT GONNA GO TO SCHOOL FOR HVAC AND HOPFULLY WORK PART TIME  :happysad:
> *


Sorry to hear that Wrinkles, hopefully the HVAC works for you


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:wave: RAG3ROY, greenmerc77, macgyver, lacwood, Chapo, WRINKLES, AllHustle NoLove


What's going on Homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up my fellow "Just Me" bROther :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:35 PM~19590093
> *What up my fellow "Just Me" bROther :wave:
> *


Not much bro, i'll get back next month and i have to post the ride on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up. Just reading up on today...looks like it got a little heated in here earlier


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 13 2011, 07:37 PM~19590120
> *Not much bro, i'll get back next month and i have to post the ride on craigslist or ebay.
> *


Thought you was gonna keep her?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 07:39 PM~19590151
> *Thought you was gonna keep her?
> *


well, im going to try to get sell it and if it dont happen then i have to take it to texas and put it in storage.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone ever stop and ask themselves, "Are my toys getting TOO big?"


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:46 PM~19590256
> *Does anyone ever stop and ask themselves, "Are my toys getting TOO big?"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! what is that for?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:46 PM~19590256
> *Does anyone ever stop and ask themselves, "Are my toys getting TOO big?"
> 
> 
> ...


That's One big ass loader :wow: 
Biggest one I ever ran was a 966


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

It was a push dozer i ran at my last job. It was at Comanche power plant here in Pueblo. We had two of them. Pretty fun!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember when a 966 was "big". I used to do utilities in springs.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:48 PM~19590285
> *It was a push dozer i ran at my last job. It was at Comanche power plant here in Pueblo. We had two of them. Pretty fun!
> *


so it had a Blade on the front instead of a bucket?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:50 PM~19590308
> *I remember when a 966 was "big". I used to do utilities in springs.
> *


What happened?
That's the yob to have
:yes:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. The blade is about 8ft tall and about 20ft wide. More of a wall than anything


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I worked for Pioneer then 144 Construction in springs. Never did like the winter checks. Found this company down here that handeled the coal system at the plant. Worked here for 3 yrs. It was fun.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:52 PM~19590343
> *Yeah. The blade is about 8ft tall and about 20ft wide. More of a wall than anything
> *


That would be cool to run
Regular controls just like a loader too?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

This one just had controls like a new skid-two joysticks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19590406
> *I worked for Pioneer then 144 Construction in springs. Never did like the winter checks. Found this company down here that handeled the coal system at the plant. Worked here for 3 yrs. It was fun.
> *


Yeah I worked for Pioneers sorry ass too lol
And Co-signed on those Winter checks :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pioneer wasn't too bad. We never saw any D/B work while i was there. My homie is pipe superintendant and thats pretty much ALL they get now. Hit them back up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 08:02 PM~19590470
> *Pioneer wasn't too bad. We never saw any D/B work while i was there. My homie is pipe superintendant and thats pretty much ALL they get now. Hit them back up.
> *


Who's your homie?Mike?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 08:05 PM~19590545
> *Yeah
> *


He getting in RO too?


Tell him I said what's up,and nah I wouldn't go back to Pioneer.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I"ll tell him you said whats up. :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up? U guys see they just added another zodiac sign now everbodys sign changed :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590617
> *I"ll tell him you said whats up. :thumbsup:
> *


Aint he working on something right now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19590625
> *Wut up? U guys see they just added another zodiac sign now everbodys sign changed :dunno:
> *


HUH?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 PM~19590639
> *HUH?
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19590639
> *HUH?
> *


Google it they just added a new zodiac sign called ophichus or something like that :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19590717
> *Google it they just added a new zodiac sign called ophichus or something like that  :uh:
> *


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41062376/ns/te...ence/?GT1=43001


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:19 PM~19590753
> *http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41062376/ns/te...ence/?GT1=43001
> *


If u look at the list it don't cover nov24 to jan19 that's crazy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 08:24 PM~19590836
> *If u look at the list it don't cover nov24 to jan19 that's crazy
> *


What list?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:27 PM~19590885
> *What list?
> *


The list at the bottom of the page shows what sign covers what but the dates that I said before it don't have sign andx all the dates have changed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 08:30 PM~19590934
> *The list at the bottom of the page shows what sign covers what but the dates that I said before it don't have sign andx all the dates have changed
> *


it says Ophiuchus


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What the hell..I was a scorpio, now I don't even see scorpio on there :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 13 2011, 08:39 PM~19591051
> *What the hell..I was a scorpio, now I don't even see scorpio on there :thumbsdown:
> *


November 23-29


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I always felt I wasn't a Virgo :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:40 PM~19591059
> *November 23-29
> *


I still lose out, my bday is the 19th


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Aint shit goin down in springs chuck... like usual!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 13 2011, 08:42 PM~19591097
> *I still lose out, my bday is the 19th
> *


Yous a libra now :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 PM~19591121
> *Yous a libra now :wow:
> *


I guess so :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 PM~19591121
> *Yous a libra now :wow:
> *


Yea me to :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up josh wut up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up bro, just chiilin out here bout to put my son to bed


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up bro, just chiilin out here bout to put my son to bed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 PM~19591278
> *What's up bro, just chiilin out here bout to put my son to bed
> *


Yea me to my girls stay up late :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 13 2011, 09:59 PM~19591329
> *Yea me to my girls stay up late :wow:
> *


He's just little, turned 2 on christmas...last few days he's been screaming and freaking the fuck out in his sleep, im hoping he's cool tonight, that screamin keeps me up too


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 PM~19590631
> *Aint he working on something right now?
> *


Him and his brother are building a 65 all OG for their dad.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 09:06 PM~19591448
> *Him and his brother are building a 65 all OG for their dad.
> *


Nice
I think he told me he was fixing up a Trey though :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19591469
> *Nice
> I think he told me he was fixing up a Trey though :dunno:
> *


He's got a couple he works on from time to time. He's got about 8 impalas. I'm tryin to get a pretty clean deuce wagon builder off him :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:41 PM~19591069
> *I always felt I wasn't a Virgo :happysad:
> *


me 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:50 PM~19590308
> *I remember when a 966 was "big". I used to do utilities in springs.
> *


who did you do utilities for here in springs?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19590406
> *I worked for Pioneer then 144 Construction in springs. Never did like the winter checks. Found this company down here that handeled the coal system at the plant. Worked here for 3 yrs. It was fun.
> *


nevermind.. i posted too soon


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich? How did your day go?(birthday boy)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Birfday Rich !!!!!!!!*


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19592868
> *Happy Birfday Rich  !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you had to do it huh Roy? now he is gonna want appearance fees when he comes around


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 PM~19592938
> *you had to do it huh Roy? now he is gonna want appearance fees when he comes around
> *


 :biggrin: 
That's my Dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Happy Bday Rich!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY COLORADO!! :h5: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 14 2011, 07:08 AM~19594242
> *HAPPY FRIDAY COLORADO!! :h5:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19592868
> *Happy Birfday Rich  !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Happy B-Day Rich


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 13 2011, 11:46 PM~19592868
> *Happy Birfday Rich  !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Happy belated ....the funny thing is it wasnt even Rich's birthday....Chris just likes to call him birthday boy everywhere we go~!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pep boys $36.99 each P155/80R13... anybody know of a better deal?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 07:59 AM~19594360
> *Pep boys $36.99 each P155/80R13... anybody know of a better deal?
> *



Theres a cat down the street with the same size tires with rims...you provide the blocks!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 08:14 AM~19594415
> *Theres a cat down the street with the same size tires with rims...you provide the blocks!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 08:17 AM~19594426
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Dont forget....hit me up on Sunday.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I'm behind I haven't been on much lately


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 08:22 AM~19594457
> *Damn I'm behind I haven't been on much lately
> *



Whats good Larry!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 08:20 AM~19594441
> *Dont forget....hit me up on Sunday.
> *


yessur will do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what's up FES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 06:59 AM~19594360
> *Pep boys $36.99 each P155/80R13... anybody know of a better deal?
> *


For Cornells?
Damn didn't they get the memo we are in a depression?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Chuck and Fes ....and the rest of Colo :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2011, 04:18 PM~19588217
> *Whutz good dominic!!! did you ever get that text?
> *


whuts good homie,yeah i got that text. i will keep u updated


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 08:46 AM~19594558
> *GOOD Morning Chuck and Fes ....and the rest of Colo :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 08:46 AM~19594558
> *GOOD Morning Chuck and Fes ....and the rest of Colo :wave:
> *


What's up ROy did you go pick your material for the rag?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2011, 08:58 AM~19594618
> *What's up ROy did you go pick your material for the rag?
> *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the b day wishes everyone  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Chuck & Roy!!! 

...and yeah thutz for cornells!!! aint thut some bullshit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2011, 07:58 AM~19594618
> *What's up ROy did you go pick your material for the rag?
> *


:yes:

The ball is ROllin :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jan 14 2011, 08:49 AM~19594569
> *whuts good homie,yeah i got that text. i will keep u updated
> *


  thanks homie & no pressure jus lettin' you know F.Y.I.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 08:20 AM~19594724
> *Thanks for the b day wishes everyone    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know I got your back big homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 08:25 AM~19594759
> *Whutz good Chuck & Roy!!!
> 
> ...and yeah thutz for cornells!!! aint thut some bullshit!!!
> *


Yeah it is

Fawk those ugly ass tires for that price


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:20 AM~19594724
> *Thanks for the b day wishes everyone    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy bday rich


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 AM~19594579
> *:wave:
> *


What up Ceez

How you doing this fine morning?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado wat it do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 14 2011, 08:32 AM~19594817
> *good morning colorado wat it do
> *


GOOD Morning


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 14 2011, 08:31 AM~19594810
> *Happy bday rich
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 14 2011, 09:32 AM~19594817
> *good morning colorado wat it do
> *


whut it dew eric!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 08:33 AM~19594822
> *GOOD Morning
> *


wat up roy / fes.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:32 AM~19594815
> *What up Ceez
> 
> How you doing this fine morning?
> *



Another day in paradise homie! Glad to see you got the ball rollin on the trey! Gonna be a good summer for CO this year...lots of new cars with new looks comin out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up sean how r things


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:59 AM~19595022
> *What's up sean how r things
> *


*Going ok bRO, can't complain. Any luck yet?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 08:44 AM~19594906
> *Another day in paradise homie! Glad to see you got the ball rollin on the trey! Gonna be a good summer for CO this year...lots of new cars with new looks comin out
> *


I really hope so ,would be nice to see some cars out in the Springs this year besides the few that are already out.
We really need to get this scene moving here and catch up to Pueblo and Denver .
We definately got the rides ,everybody is just too lazy to bring thier chit out though
A lil motivation by seeing other ROll might just be the ticket here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 08:58 AM~19595014
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo
> 
> ...


:wave:
What up Big Dog


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:01 AM~19595044
> *:wave:
> What up Big Dog
> *


*Chillen Carnal, catching up on this chit while my lil one is taking a nap. That kid has me going all day :happysad: *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595032
> *Going ok bRO, can't complain. Any luck yet?
> *


Working 2 angles tring to have the cash before u bounce if I have to beg borrow or steal for that paper :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595034
> *I really hope so ,would be nice to see some cars out in the Springs this year besides the few that are already out.
> We really need to get this scene moving here and catch up to Pueblo and Denver .
> We definately got the rides ,everybody is just too lazy to bring thier chit out though
> ...


*Too lazy may be it, cause I know there is a lot of potential and stROng ryders in Springs.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:04 AM~19595066
> *Working 2 angles tring to have the cash before u bounce if I have to beg borrow or steal for that paper :biggrin:
> *


* :0 Pops be ball'n :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 09:58 AM~19595014
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: AllHustle NoLove, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo
> 
> ...


whut up sean!!! whutz crackin'??? and whut up to everyone else also!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19595094
> *whut up sean!!! whutz crackin'??? and whut up to everyone else also!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Got these ROnas chillen on ice waiting on you to come TAKE OVER! :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 09:04 AM~19595073
> *Too lazy may be it, cause I know there is a lot of potential and stROng ryders in Springs.
> *


There is bRO just fools don't wanna get their chit ready and get those fawkers outta the garage.There are only a handful of dedicated Ridas and 90% are on here.
How we gonna get support when we can't go out of town to Support ourselves?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 10:05 AM~19595084
> * :0 Pops be ball'n  :cheesy:
> *


Yea but pops is a last resort I don't like owing him moneyhe is like the mafia when I owe I will send a pic of his duece he just got :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19595110
> *There is bRO just fools don't wanna get thier chit ready and get those fawkers outta the garage.There are only a handful of dedicated Ridas and 90% are on here.
> How we gonna get support when we can't go out of town to Support ourselves?
> *


*TRUE  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19595103
> *Got these ROnas chillen on ice waiting on you to come TAKE OVER!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: dont say thut i'll be there tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595034
> *I really hope so ,would be nice to see some cars out in the Springs this year besides the few that are already out.
> We really need to get this scene moving here and catch up to Pueblo and Denver .
> We definately got the rides ,everybody is just too lazy to bring thier chit out though
> ...



I agree bro. The good thing is I am seeing a lot of support on cars from other clubs around here which means that the unity is gettin there. I know we all talk a lot of shit on here but in the end, we are all family here in it for the love of the culture of lowriding!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 AM~19595115
> *Yea but pops is a last resort I don't like owing him money he is like the mafia when I owe I will send a pic of his duece he just got :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: 

U ain't lieing there...*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 10:10 AM~19595132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> U ain't lieing there...
> *


So soon thanks for waiting homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 AM~19595115
> *Yea but pops is a last resort I don't like owing him moneyhe is like the mafia when I owe I will send a pic of his duece he just got :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Happy belated snacky cakes...you cats comin up tomorrow and Sunday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My new guts color


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19595121
> *:biggrin: dont say thut i'll be there tonight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19595143
> *So soon thanks for waiting homie
> *


*No pROblem  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:13 AM~19595147
> *My new guts color
> 
> 
> ...


*That would be a dope color for the outside too.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:



That's what I'm shooting for dog  

It will go GOOD with the top and Gold accents


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 10:13 AM~19595145
> *Happy belated snacky cakes...you cats comin up tomorrow and Sunday?
> *


Got celows baby shower tomorrow what's going on up there Sunday for sure


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19595110
> *There is bRO just fools don't wanna get their chit ready and get those fawkers outta the garage.There are only a handful of dedicated Ridas and 90% are on here.
> How we gonna get support when we can't go out of town to Support ourselves?
> *


co-sign... we need to get out of da springs more w/ da rides!!! we've been doin' a bad job on dat aspect!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 09:16 AM~19595177
> *co-sign... we need to get out of da springs more w/ da rides!!! we've been doin' a bad job on dat aspect!!!
> *


Yes we have
I got a lil outta town last year but I know I could do more.
Especially if my chits changed up.I basically went out to support even though I felt my ride wasn't showable.
Let's do this chit fawkers.If we gotta start some kind of Counsel or whatever.
Springs needs to be more active.....period.........and a few more periods :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 14 2011, 10:13 AM~19595148
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


real talk... if you guys are doin anything tonight LMK and i'll head down there!!! :biggrin: i aint got shit goin on tonight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:16 AM~19595176
> *Got celows baby shower tomorrow what's going on up there Sunday for sure
> *



Ur pops emailed me saying he was gonna be up here tomorrow to check out that 63ss


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 AM~19595203
> *Yes we have
> I got a lil outta town last year but I know I could do more.
> Especially if my chits changed up.I basically went out to support even though I felt my ride wasn't showable.
> ...


Real talk I made it out a couple time but had no ride till pueblo but this year for sure


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:27 AM~19595260
> *Real talk I made it out a couple time but had no ride till pueblo but this year for sure
> *



x2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 10:25 AM~19595240
> *Ur pops emailed me saying he was gonna be up here tomorrow to check out that 63ss
> *


Not for sure but pops will be up there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 09:25 AM~19595240
> *Ur pops emailed me saying he was gonna be up here tomorrow to check out that 63ss*


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 AM~19595203
> *Yes we have
> I got a lil outta town last year but I know I could do more.
> Especially if my chits changed up.I basically went out to support even though I felt my ride wasn't showable.
> ...


im down for whatever...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 AM~19595281
> *im down for whatever...
> *


Me too


I'm tired of the same ol cars in shows.
It's nice to get away for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:30 AM~19595281
> *im down for whatever...
> *


If I got a ride I will roll in a snow storm down to ride whenever :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:30 AM~19595274
> *:wow:
> *


He wants a 63 65 62 and a 61 what ever come first his duece is getting ready for the guts to get done now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:32 AM~19595286
> *Me too
> I'm tired of the same ol cars in shows.
> It's nice to get away for awhile :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i only went out of town to denver but it was a blast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:33 AM~19595289
> *If I got a ride I will roll in a snow storm down to ride whenever :biggrin:
> *


well roll yourself over to my house then...i am gonna pull the pontiac out now


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 09:36 AM~19595300
> *well roll yourself over to my house then...i am gonna pull the pontiac out now
> *


CityWide and TBA in the house :biggrin: 


what up Izzy and Fessor?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:20 AM~19595203
> *Yes we have
> I got a lil outta town last year but I know I could do more.
> Especially if my chits changed up.I basically went out to support even though I felt my ride wasn't showable.
> ...



Not a bad idea!!! That way we could come up with a way to let everyone know 

when cruises are happenin and not just the same people out there doin it by 

themselves everytime. Look how many people went out that one Saturday when 

we rolled thru downtown, cuz "everyone" was on the same page


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 14 2011, 09:41 AM~19595335
> *Not a bad idea!!! That way we could come up with a way to let everyone know
> 
> when cruises are happenin and not just the same people out there doin it by
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 10:38 AM~19595314
> *CityWide and TBA in the house :biggrin:
> what up Izzy and Fessor?
> *


whutz good chris!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 09:38 AM~19595314
> *CityWide and TBA in the house :biggrin:
> what up Izzy and Fessor?
> *


They don't even got TBA on their accounts anymore :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How come I'm always the last to know chit???


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 09:38 AM~19595314
> *CityWide and TBA in the house :biggrin:
> what up Izzy and Fessor?
> *


What up Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Adan getting engraving or selling his ride.?....Come on guys spit it out. (No Joto)


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:48 AM~19595366
> *How come I'm always the last to know chit???
> *


 :biggrin: 

If you wanna really get somethin goin for organizing cruises and bbq's, get togethers or whatever, let me know. I'm down to help!!! And not just for makin plans in the Springs, but P-Town, Denver, La Junta.. wherever


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:35 AM~19595295
> *He wants a 63 65 62 and a 61 what ever come first his duece is getting ready for the guts to get done now
> *


Might have a lead on a 61


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 14 2011, 09:50 AM~19595383
> *:biggrin:
> 
> If you wanna really get somethin goin for organizing cruises and bbq's, get togethers or whatever, let me know. I'm down to help!!! And not just for makin plans in the Springs, but P-Town, Denver, La Junta.. wherever
> *


Imma put you on list of people to call


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 09:51 AM~19595395
> *Might have a lead on a 61
> *


Summababish I love Bubbletops :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:52 AM~19595403
> *Summababish I love Bubbletops :happysad:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:52 AM~19595396
> *Imma put you on list of people to call
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:46 AM~19595361
> *They don't even got TBA on their accounts anymore :scrutinize:
> *


That's just because we r one step closer son


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:02 AM~19595464
> *That's just because we r one step closer son
> *


And he speakeths :biggrin: 

What up Chapo :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:02 AM~19595464
> *That's just because we r one step closer son
> *



:yes:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 14 2011, 07:59 AM~19594360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I member correctly they were talkin bout expandin the whole CLA down south at the meetings last spring. It just needs you guy's support to get movin. Theres already a calender website y todo! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:46 AM~19595361
> *They don't even got TBA on their accounts anymore :scrutinize:
> *


you notice everything!!! :biggrin: we pretty much have a date set w/ destiny at this point!!!  :biggrin: "by any means necessary"


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19595496
> *you notice everything!!! :biggrin: we pretty much have a date set w/ destiny at this point!!!   :biggrin: "by any means necessary"
> *



Can I get an AMEN!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19595496
> *you notice everything!!! :biggrin: we pretty much have a date set w/ destiny at this point!!!   :biggrin: "by any means necessary"
> *


That's GOOD to hear
Can I welcome myself to the Opening Ceremonial party? :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 14 2011, 11:02 AM~19595464
> *That's just because we r one step closer son
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:09 AM~19595522
> *That's GOOD to hear
> Can I welcome myself to the Opening Ceremonial party? :cheesy:
> *


ofcourse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19595525
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:19 AM~19595587
> *ofcourse!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

About half way through the NBA season
How them Nuggets looking?
What happened to Melo anyways?
He going to NJ,NY or what?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets jus got everyone back & now they gonna lose melo!!! aint that some bullshit!!! guess JR Smith gonna have to step up!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:35 AM~19595719
> *About half way through the NBA season
> How them Nuggets looking?
> What happened to Melo anyways?
> ...


They looked good against the heat last night but lebron didn't play. I think the record is like 23-16 or close to that. Melo and chauncy could be nets by sunday they said last night


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 14 2011, 11:07 AM~19595505
> *Can I get an AMEN!!!!!
> *


...and before i forget AMEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

By the way....What happenin everybody?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:42 AM~19595772
> *...and before i forget AMEN!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:h5: :h5:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 14 2011, 10:44 AM~19595798
> *By the way....What happenin everybody?
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 14 2011, 11:44 AM~19595798
> *By the way....What happenin everybody?
> *


whutz good homie!!! josh, right? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma have to work on the ride today anybody know anything about shifting linkages?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 11:47 AM~19595825
> *whutz good homie!!! josh, right? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah your right, just working bro...come friday everybody wants their cars back so im slamming benz' back together left and right


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 AM~19595835
> *Imma have to work on the ride today anybody know anything about shifting linkages?
> *


i know the linkage on kush was bent & we just bent it back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 10:52 AM~19595861
> *i know the linkage on kush was bent & we just bent it back!!! :biggrin:
> *


did that mess up the shifting?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 14 2011, 10:51 AM~19595852
> *Yeah your right, just working bro...come friday everybody wants their cars back so im slamming benz' back together left and right
> *


Nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 14 2011, 11:51 AM~19595852
> *Yeah your right, just working bro...come friday everybody wants their cars back so im slamming benz' back together left and right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:53 AM~19595864
> *did that mess up the shifting?
> *


it works now but it was an issue at 1st... it wouldnt go into park!!! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 11:57 AM~19595886
> *:biggrin:
> *


Aight fes, ill get at you...gotta get these done


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 14 2011, 12:01 PM~19595920
> *Aight fes, ill get at you...gotta get these done
> *


  homie i'll talk to you laterz!!! good luck w/ da benz's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:



No disrespect to any 30 Year Olds but.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 11:00 AM~19595917
> *it works now but it was an issue at 1st... it wouldnt go into park!!! lol
> *


Same problem as me....wonder if I bent that mofo bottoming out :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fail  ....my bad

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fl...t=VIDEO0761.mp4


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got $15 Fes can I get a Rollin?
:cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:49 AM~19595835
> *Imma have to work on the ride today anybody know anything about shifting linkages?
> *



those shifter linkages on impalas(59-64) are crazy to play with they adjust tho by where the linkage connects to the shifter under the hood and on the tranny with a bolt where a cotter pin usually is tell u now measure and take a pic of it before you take it off  or the shifter it self is just held in by a pin get a chisel and tap it out from the bottom and the shifter will come out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 AM~19595115
> *Yea but pops is a last resort I don't like owing him moneyhe is like the mafia when I owe I will send a pic of his duece he just got :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what does he send you? a "when I catch your ass in the street notice" or what??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> :cheesy:
> No disrespect to any 30 Year Olds but.......
> 
> I"m 30


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19596101
> *those shifter linkages on impalas(59-64) are crazy to play with they adjust tho by where the linkage connects to the shifter under the hood and on the tranny with a bolt where a cotter pin usually is tell u now measure and take a pic of it before you take it off   or the shifter it self is just held in by a pin get a chisel and tap it out from the bottom and the shifter will come out
> *


So it's probably bent then?
Cause my shit isn't getting the clearance it need to shift up near the linkage by the master cylinder>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 11:18 AM~19596106
> *what does he send you? a "when I catch your ass in the street notice" or what??
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nah can't you tell by Rich's fucked up Pinky's he's owed his Dad more than once :biggrin: 


jk 


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 11:18 AM~19596120
> *I"m 30
> *


 You my friend also have a bad ass 59


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19596095
> *I got $15 Fes can I get a Rollin?
> :cheesy:
> *


How about $10 and 4 CoROnas? :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 14 2011, 11:39 AM~19595745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think chauncey is goin anywhere, but melo?.........Kick Rocks :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:25 PM~19596191
> *So it's probably bent then?
> Cause my shit isn't getting the clearance it need to shift up near the linkage by the master cylinder>
> *



i dont think it is that high up, it should be on the drivers side rite behind the valve cover


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19596191
> *So it's probably bent then?
> Cause my shit isn't getting the clearance it need to shift up near the linkage by the master cylinder>
> *


you might of threw it outta of adjustment bottoming out happin to me before check over it make sure notthin looks like it moved or try adjusting it by the master cylinder if no luck it might be bent webbs gots a linkage for like 20bux prolly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Holy Chit I can't wait




:wow:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

and last i check adan said he had a buyer for his car but never said he was gonna sell it lol so :dunno: guy changes his mind every day


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:34 AM~19596299
> *Holy Chit I can't wait
> :wow:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 hell yea


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 11:33 AM~19596286
> *you might of threw it outta of adjustment bottoming out happin to me before check over it make sure notthin looks like it moved or try adjusting it by the master cylinder if no luck it might be bent webbs gots a linkage for like 20bux prolly
> *


Nothing looks damaged....a lil play in it though.
I can change gears from under the hood by the Master Cylinder.
I bet it is outta whack thanks Manuel,and Fes.Hopefully that's it. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 AM~19596315
> *:0  :0  :0 hell yea
> *


No more mess :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:34 PM~19596299
> *Holy Chit I can't wait
> :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: They were listening! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 11:35 AM~19596310
> *and last i check adan said he had a buyer for his car but never said he was gonna sell it lol so :dunno: guy changes his mind every day
> *


Probably gonna be hard to sell because of a few things but hopefully if that's what he wants to do it happens.
It's a beautiful car and definately put the Springs as well as him and his Clubs on the map.
I hope he sells it outta state :biggrin: 
Cause Imma Hater like that :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:40 PM~19596374
> *Probably gonna be hard to sell because of a few things but hopefully if that's what he wants to do it happens.
> It's a beautiful car and definately put the Springs as well as him and his Clubs on the map.
> I hope he sells it outta state :biggrin:
> ...



its a real nice car! adan did a great job :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2011, 11:41 AM~19596385
> *its a real nice car! adan did a great job :biggrin:
> *


Yes he did


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see what he comes out with next


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:40 AM~19596374
> *Probably gonna be hard to sell because of a few things but hopefully if that's what he wants to do it happens.
> It's a beautiful car and definately put the Springs as well as him and his Clubs on the map.
> I hope he sells it outta state :biggrin:
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I really didn't mean that in a bad way
Just being straight up *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Clubs!!! dat was funny!!! lol... and which roll'n you want? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 12:35 PM~19596310
> *and last i check adan said he had a buyer for his car but never said he was gonna sell it lol so :dunno: guy changes his mind every day
> *



:wow: :0 Didnt know he was trying to slang it.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:14 PM~19596614
> *I really didn't mean that in a bad way
> Just being straight up
> *



not bad i kinda did that shit to only 2 clubs tho adans been every club in town lol NOT IN BAD WAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 01:05 PM~19596550
> *:rofl:
> *



I even laughed at that ! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 12:17 PM~19596634
> *not bad i kinda did that shit to only 2 clubs tho adans been every club in town lol NOT IN BAD WAY
> *


Every Club wants his ass because he's a pusher and a motivated person with skills.
He has sampled the Club scene though :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 12:14 PM~19596615
> *Clubs!!! dat was funny!!! lol... and which roll'n you want?  :biggrin:
> *


One with the most cruising?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or the best of,I guess


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:19 PM~19596650
> *Every Club wants his ass because he's a pusher and a motivated person with skills.
> He has sampled the Club scene though :happysad:
> *



:yes: one sample at a time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That chit does sound funny reading it back though...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 01:20 PM~19596661
> *One with the most cruising?
> *


whenever you want homie im off today, so it would work today... LMK!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

whats krakin fes let me get the reg dawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 12:15 PM~19596625
> *:wow:  :0 Didnt know he was trying to slang it.
> *


I think he was asking like 25K the last Time i heard,but I dunno now.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 01:28 PM~19596724
> *whats krakin fes let me get the reg dawg
> *


whutz good manuel!!! let me get the tre in your avitar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 14 2011, 12:33 PM~19596761
> *whutz good manuel!!! let me get the tre in your avitar!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was just looking at that :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:29 PM~19596728
> *I think he was asking like 25K the last Time i heard,but I dunno now.
> *



if my homie didnt go to the pen he would have that car right now hes the one that crossed adan and his family back in the day in el paso  free pelon from chucco


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 01:34 PM~19596767
> *I was just looking at that :wow:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:0 :0 





















cell pics shitty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 12:39 PM~19596799
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Homie from LA's old Trey?

Forgot his name


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 12:43 PM~19596832
> *Is that the Homie from LA's old Trey?
> 
> Forgot his name
> *



yea my big homies old car wait till you see what that foos comin with this year :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 01:45 PM~19596842
> *yea my big homies old car wait till you see what that foos comin with this year :0
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 12:45 PM~19596842
> *yea my big homies old car wait till you see what that foos comin with this year :0
> *


I can only imagine,homie has motivation.
:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 14 2011, 01:39 PM~19596799
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wat em up lay it low. CB here sayin wat up 2 all da CO riderz. :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 14 2011, 03:18 PM~19597881
> *wat em up lay it low. CB here sayin wat up 2 all da CO riderz.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Charlie B!!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Adan did have a buyer for his car but it wasnt for 25 it was a little higher(i only know this because i was the negotiator). he wasnt pushing to sell it...he was more like weighing his options. he decided that he was not ready to let it go. (but it would have been to another state)
it was close though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 03:44 PM~19598092
> *Adan did have a buyer for his car but it wasnt for 25 it was a little higher(i only know this because i was the negotiator). he wasnt pushing to sell it...he was more like weighing his options. he decided that he was not ready to let it go. (but it would have been to another state)
> it was close though
> *


Nice
That's cool it's staying here though.
If it's still here in 2012 I'll get my chance to compete against him :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 14 2011, 04:18 PM~19597881
> *wat em up lay it low. CB here sayin wat up 2 all da CO riderz.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good C.B.!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 14 2011, 04:18 PM~19597881
> *wat em up lay it low. CB here sayin wat up 2 all da CO riderz.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wut up CB from RUTHLESS see u tomorrow mija


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 14 2011, 04:22 PM~19597920
> *What up Charlie B!!!!
> *


 Wats up BIG IZZ DOGG how u been my brotha?? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 14 2011, 05:01 PM~19598716
> *Wats up BIG IZZ DOGG how u been my brotha??  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



What up man!! Good to hear from ya Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19598092
> *Adan did have a buyer for his car but it wasnt for 25 it was a little higher(i only know this because i was the negotiator). he wasnt pushing to sell it...he was more like weighing his options. he decided that he was not ready to let it go. (but it would have been to another state)
> it was close though
> *


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 14 2011, 05:06 PM~19598264
> *Wut up CB from RUTHLESS see u tomorrow mija
> *


 haha mija huh?? u got jokes :werd: :loco: :rofl: 


na j/k pimpin yep yep see u 2morrow babbygurl. :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:24 PM~19598892
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that yours?!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 05:29 PM~19598927
> *Is that yours?!?
> *


:yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:31 PM~19598939
> *:yes:
> *


Randy is gettin down ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 14 2011, 05:43 PM~19599027
> *Randy is gettin down ROy
> *


He is bRO
He got down on those double lines bro and the templates were just the stock ones with no thread just indentations.
Nothing but thick ass padding and nice soft material too.
I'm loving the color as well. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Posting this for Paul check it bro I Picked this up today for $500 with a clear title
So I have 2 xs650's stock so I can build and I have that xs400 all chopped up already


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:31 PM~19598939
> *:yes:
> *



Damn that was quick...looks good...shit...at this pace you will be on the road by 8 tonight


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 06:49 PM~19599072
> *Posting this for Paul check it bro I Picked this up today for $500 with a clear title
> So I have 2 xs650's stock so I can build and I have that xs400 all chopped up already
> 
> ...



DIBS....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 05:49 PM~19599072
> *Posting this for Paul check it bro I Picked this up today for $500 with a clear title
> So I have 2 xs650's stock so I can build and I have that xs400 all chopped up already
> 
> ...


Damn you gots all da luck with these homie
Nice Hustle you turn these fuckers from beasts to Beauty's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 05:49 PM~19599073
> *Damn that was quick...looks good...shit...at this pace you will be on the road by 8 tonight
> *


I wish lol
Shit paint is gonna kill me but will be well worth it in the end.
Wondering if I should do the NoNo and paint my D's the same Color the ride is gonna be :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 06:50 PM~19599075
> *DIBS....
> *


LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:53 PM~19599103
> *I wish lol
> Shit paint is gonna kill me but will be well worth it in the end.
> Wondering if I should do the NoNo and paint my D's the same Color the ride is gonna be :0
> *



Buy some 72 spoke Chinas for that....dont touch the Ds


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 06:57 PM~19599124
> *LOL
> *



Ive been fiending for another bike Larry....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 05:57 PM~19599126
> *Buy some 72 spoke Chinas for that....dont touch the Ds
> *


Just can't put Chinas on a Rag :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:58 PM~19599137
> *Just can't put Chinas on a Rag :dunno:
> *



lol...true...true....


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19599161
> *lol...true...true....
> *


Well maybe a Ford Rag :happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:05 AM~19595479
> *And he speakeths :biggrin:
> 
> What up Chapo :wave:
> *


What up homie what's cracking :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 14 2011, 06:12 PM~19599225
> *
> *


:wave:
What up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 14 2011, 06:13 PM~19599235
> *What up homie what's cracking  :biggrin:
> *


Aw you know doggie same chit 
Trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with my damn steering Column....you?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:14 PM~19599239
> *:wave:
> What up homie
> *


kickin it hitin up lay low :sprint: befor i go out for tha nite  was up wit u


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

9P0rEODDOVg&


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 14 2011, 06:19 PM~19599278
> *kickin it hitin up lay low  :sprint: befor i go out for tha nite  was up wit u
> *


Grilling some Carne on the grill,pounding down a few Frias :biggrin: 
Listening to some jamz,on LIL, waiting for the pizza man. :happysad:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:22 PM~19599294
> *Grilling some Carne on the grill,pounding down a few Frias :biggrin:
> Listening to some jamz,on LIL, waiting for the pizza man. :happysad:
> *


sounds :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 14 2011, 06:20 PM~19599283
> *9P0rEODDOVg&
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 14 2011, 06:26 PM~19599319
> *sounds  :thumbsup:
> *


Old Mans Life :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ZWAzyg2lw :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 14 2011, 06:34 PM~19599380
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ZWAzyg2lw :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:58 PM~19599137
> *Just can't put Chinas on a Rag :dunno:
> *


They all the same to me I could care less :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 06:50 PM~19599493
> *They all the same to me I could care less :biggrin:
> *


What you gonna put on the 9?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:51 PM~19599086
> *Damn you gots all da luck with these homie
> Nice Hustle you turn these fuckers from beasts to Beauty's
> *


thanx bro and I like messing with them because you can see your money get put to use faster. In a car you can have 15gs in it and it still be a project car you can't drive but nothing could replace lowriders for me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 06:52 PM~19599508
> *thanx bro and I like messing with them because you can see your money get put to use faster. In a car you can have 15gs in it and it still be a project car you can't drive but nothing could replace lowriders for me.
> *


You mastering those fawkers homie.
Can't wait to see those skills on the 9


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 05:49 PM~19599072
> *Posting this for Paul check it bro I Picked this up today for $500 with a clear title
> So I have 2 xs650's stock so I can build and I have that xs400 all chopped up already
> 
> ...


What the hell, i cant even fine one under 1000  
let me get that for $510 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey Larry, did you get it on Craigslist?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 14 2011, 09:10 AM~19595131
> *I agree bro. The good thing is I am seeing a lot of support on cars from other clubs around here which means that the unity is gettin there. I know we all talk a lot of shit on here but in the end, we are all family here in it for the love of the culture of lowriding!!
> 
> 
> *


X100


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 06:58 PM~19599137
> *Just can't put Chinas on a Rag :dunno:
> *


YOUD BE DUMB IF YOU PAINT THOSE DEEZ UNLESS YOU SEND THEM OFF AND GET THEM DONE RIGHT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

SELL THE DAYTONS AND GET POWDER COATED ZENITHS ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 14 2011, 08:05 PM~19600187
> *SELL THE DAYTONS AND GET POWDER COATED ZENITHS ROY
> *


Nah I'm cool on the Z's
:happysad: 
I wouldn't paint the D's....well not these ones...They're keepers
I like the look of the powder coated dishes thoug


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 14 2011, 10:05 PM~19600187
> *SELL THE DAYTONS AND GET POWDER COATED ZENITHS ROY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 08:13 PM~19600244
> *:wow:
> *


ONLY Ballers talk dat way :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Just post that you're going to City Wide already* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 14 2011, 07:59 PM~19599571
> *Hey Larry, did you get it on Craigslist?
> *


na bro I found this one here at the local bike shop they were selling it for someone.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 14 2011, 07:52 PM~19599507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2011, 09:05 PM~19600646
> *It's on C's now unless I get some colored I'll just keep those on there and yeah they'll be colored C's. You can't tell when I'm twisting em down the road LOL
> Thanx bro
> *


Just put that bish on OG's and it will look 10X's better than any C, Z ,or D
:yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:37 PM~19600384
> *Just post that you're going to City Wide already :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A FOOL! :biggrin: 

YOUR INTERIOR STILL LOOKS WHITE, WHAT COLOR IS IT?


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

dis shit is of da hook


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 09:19 PM~19600835
> *YOUR A FOOL!  :biggrin:
> 
> YOUR INTERIOR STILL LOOKS WHITE, WHAT COLOR IS IT?
> *












:biggrin: 

WHAT UP FAWKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:28 PM~19600959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good, i am building my 10x10 shed tomorrow. That color looks good what is it called? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19601071
> *Good, i am building my 10x10 shed tomorrow. That color looks good what is it called?  :cheesy:
> *


The Opposite of White Motha Fawker :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you gonna put that shed anyways????
In the apartment parkinglot?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19601206
> *Where you gonna put that shed anyways????
> In the apartment parkinglot?
> *


I don't live at the apartment anymore dumbass, you should know you came over here. :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:41 PM~19601095
> *The Opposite of White Motha Fawker :cheesy:
> *


Puke? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 09:53 PM~19601237
> *I don't live at the apartment anymore dumbass, you should know you came over here. :uh:
> *


My bad 2 story APT......better known as a"Town Home"
lol
You a fool Chucks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:56 PM~19601276
> *My bad 2 story APT......better known as a"Town Home"
> lol
> You a fool Chucks
> *


I moved to a house back in june. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 09:55 PM~19601261
> *Puke? :biggrin:
> *


That's why you just 5 yrs behind with that UNopened mind.....One day ...youll know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 09:59 PM~19601302
> *I moved to a house back in june. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right....O'''' lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19601309
> *That's why you just 5 yrs behind with that UNopened mind.....One day ...youll know
> *


I lost my mind along time ago......When i got married. :happysad: I will never know unless you tell me?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you think? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:37 PM~19600384
> *Just post that you're going to City Wide already :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 06:53 AM~19603734
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


good morning sunshine...you are up and at 'em early :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 14 2011, 10:12 PM~19601465
> *What do you think? :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That would look really GOOD in your 5 fawker :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 15 2011, 08:09 AM~19603769
> *good morning sunshine...you are up and at 'em early :wow:
> *



Back at work brother! But its a short day for me....taking Los to the Nuggets/Heat game tonight.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 08:43 AM~19603862
> *Back at work brother! But its a short day for me....taking Los to the Nuggets/Heat game tonight.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19603898
> *:cheesy:
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:38 AM~19603845
> *That would look really GOOD in your 5 fawker :biggrin:
> *


Would that catch my UNopened mind up? 

:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19603734
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2011, 08:24 AM~19603994
> *Would that catch my UNopened mind up?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Maybe,but then again you're from Florida....so... :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Shit Brown looks better than my Puke Green


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:30 AM~19604016
> *Maybe,but then again you're from Florida....so...  :dunno:
> *


 :buttkick: And to think....I thought we were friends. :tears: 




I would of thought that it would bring me up to speed a few years, I don't own a DONK. :happysad: 









:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:33 AM~19604035
> *That Shit Brown looks better than my Puke Green
> *


It don't look like puke. I was j/k.


I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2011, 08:34 AM~19604037
> *:buttkick:  And to think....I thought we were friends. :tears:
> I would of thought that it would bring me up to speed a few years, I don't own a DONK. :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You foolio
Damn musta had Beer brain last night forgot all about you getting the house.
I'm getting fawkin old. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You should check out homie down here doing our chit
He does GOOD work and is reasonable on prices
O'ya and I went with him to get the fabrics and it's great quality stuff


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2011, 09:26 AM~19603999
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:dunno: :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so those pics you posted Roy were the new color??I thought it was still the white but you know how pics are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:40 AM~19604077
> *so those pics you posted Roy were the new color??I thought it was still the white but you know how pics are
> *


Yeah it's the new Color,the one with the sample with the Good Times pin on it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:42 AM~19604089
> *Yeah it's the new Color,the one with the sample with the Good Times pin on it.
> *


Does your ride have the dash pad on it too?? I don't remember


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:45 AM~19604100
> *Does your ride have the dash pad on it too?? I don't remember
> *


Yeah but I'm thinking of taking it off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Sean :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:45 AM~19604108
> *Yeah but I'm thinking of taking it off
> *


I would for sure I never liked the padded dash. I don't know if it's an upgrade originally or what but the belair 4dr I purchased for parts had the padded dash on it so I don't see why they would say it's an upgrade but I don't even know if it is.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:49 AM~19604124
> *What up Big Sean :wave:
> *


*What's up Carnal! There are a lot of color blind foos on here or they need to upgrade their screens :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Actually looking at the real thing the pics where you guys say looks White is the closest to the color.It's a really neutral color.
The pic with the pin is way off and too dark.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2011, 09:53 AM~19604139
> *What's up Carnal! There are a lot of color blind foos on here or they need to upgrade their screens  :cheesy:
> *


I be having the flats screen but I guess I need to adjust the color :biggrin: Wud up Sean


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:54 AM~19604142
> *I be having the flats screen but I guess I need to adjust the color :biggrin: Wud up Sean
> *


*LOL, Just chilln Big L Dawg! What's the word in LJ?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19604138
> *I would for sure I never liked the padded dash. I don't know if it's an upgrade originally or what but the belair 4dr I purchased for parts had the padded dash on it so I don't see why they would say it's an upgrade but I don't even know if it is.
> *


Yeah I believe it is a factory option.It's like $200.
But I don't care for it either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2011, 09:55 AM~19604147
> *LOL, Just chilln Big L Dawg! What's the word in LJ?
> *


same ol nothing bro thats it. Hell you could have a pocket full of cash here and not find shit to do  I don't have shit to do or cash so I'm fucked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19604139
> *What's up Carnal! There are a lot of color blind foos on here or they need to upgrade their screens  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:
I know cause I went back and looked and it looks UNwhite to me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:55 AM~19604149
> *Yeah I believe it is a factory option.It's like $200.
> But I don't care for it either
> *


it'll look cleaner without it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:56 AM~19604151
> *same ol nothing bro thats it. Hell you could have a pocket full of cash here and not find shit to do   I don't have shit to do or cash so I'm fucked
> *


*Bwahahaha, I know that's a lie with all the hours you put in. You're on that closet mission*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:57 AM~19604156
> *:yes:
> I know cause I went back and looked and it looks UNwhite to me :biggrin:
> *


I just figured you needed to clean it :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:57 AM~19604157
> *it'll look cleaner without it
> *


Yeah
I need to talk Macgyver into giving me his :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2011, 09:57 AM~19604162
> *Bwahahaha, I know that's a lie with all the hours you put in. You're on that closet mission
> *


not a gay closet mission. But I'm on a closed door mission right now yes :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 09:57 AM~19604156
> *:yes:
> I know cause I went back and looked and it looks UNwhite to me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wud up C?? And Mac?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:57 AM~19604163
> *I just figured you needed to clean it :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

C'mon bRO even when it was White I kept my shit clean :happysad: 


To put it plain and simple it is very similar to the Light Green color bar on the Flood error you get on LIL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:59 AM~19604177
> *Wud up C?? And Mac?
> *



Whats good primo?!? You working today ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:00 AM~19604181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> C'mon bRO even when it was White I kept my shit clean :happysad:
> ...


relate it to lil now I can relate to that LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19604176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:01 AM~19604191
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whats good Roy?!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:01 AM~19604188
> *relate it to lil now I can relate to that LOL
> *


In LIL we Trust


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:58 AM~19604171
> *not a gay closet mission. But I'm on a closed door mission right now yes :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 08:58 AM~19604167
> *Yeah
> I need to talk Macgyver into giving me his :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:02 AM~19604196
> *Whats good Roy?!?
> *


Nada just waking up to another beautiful day.Glad to be breathing.
What you up to today?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19604177
> *Wud up C?? And Mac?
> *


not mush larry... colorado topic finally moving, getting caught up on some reading... looked like sean was gonna get loco on those dudes before they squashed it... gotta luv some layit low


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry is a Closet Baller, his house looks all lil and shit from the outside then you go in and bam ,a big ass Mariah Carey room.
Like a 30x30 room with a couch that fills all of it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:03 AM~19604206
> *Nada just waking up to another beautiful day.Glad to be breathing.
> What you up to today?
> *



Working papa...trying to clean up a mess from yesterday....my company single handedly brought down Nike, Toshiba, Cisco and Jive networks yesterday. Stuck on conference calls all day yesterday and documenting and doing paper work today...... :uh:

http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardwa...SSfeed_IWK_News


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what's the break out show this year?
Pueblo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:11 AM~19604260
> *Working papa...trying to clean up a mess from yesterday....my company single handedly brought down Nike, Toshiba, Cisco and Jive networks yesterday. Stuck on conference calls all day yesterday and documenting and doing paper work today...... :uh:
> *


 :wow: 
That aint Good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:13 AM~19604275
> *:wow:
> That aint Good
> *



Nope...time is money....someone is losing their job and it aint me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:14 AM~19604283
> *Nope...time is money....someone is losing their job and it aint me  :biggrin:
> *


That's GOOD


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:17 AM~19604294
> *That's GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



What you up to today brother?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:17 AM~19604296
> *What you up to today brother?
> *


Gonn take out the Wife to eat and drink for her Birthday with her friends tonight.
Maybe try to fix the shifting issue on the Beater (No Joto) in the garage


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:20 AM~19604312
> *Gonn take out the Wife to eat and drink for her Birthday with her friends tonight.
> Maybe try to fix the shifting issue on the Beater (No Joto) in the garage
> *



:thumbsup: 

Nice! Have fun at dinner bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:23 AM~19604325
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice! Have fun at dinner bro!
> *


Thanks dog Imma try
It's a Sushi place so hopefully I will find something to eat. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 10:05 AM~19604216
> *not mush larry... colorado topic finally moving, getting caught up on some reading... looked like sean was gonna get loco on those dudes before they squashed it... gotta luv some layit low
> *


I musta missed that when was that?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:20 AM~19604312
> *Gonn take out the Wife to eat and drink for her Birthday with her friends tonight.
> Maybe try to fix the shifting issue on the Beater (No Joto) in the garage
> *


Tell Linda Happy Birfday


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:48 AM~19604465
> *I musta missed that when was that?
> *


few days ago. allways something going on in here


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 15 2011, 10:59 AM~19604536
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup colorado


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:48 AM~19604471
> *Tell Linda Happy Birfday
> *


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not much , but just a lil something to get us motivated.
Let's do it bigger and better Colorado !
:cheesy:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 11:31 AM~19605042
> *Not much , but just a lil something to get us motivated.
> Let's do it bigger and better Colorado !
> :cheesy:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 roy comin with the throw backs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 11:35 AM~19605055
> *:0  :0  :0  roy comin with the throw backs
> *


 :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:31 PM~19605042
> *Not much , but just a lil something to get us motivated.
> Let's do it bigger and better Colorado !
> :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it came out fucked up....owell I'll fix it later :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 11:43 AM~19605093
> *Damn it came out fucked up....owell I'll fix it later :happysad:
> *


looks good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 AM~19605144
> *looks good bro
> *


The first 10 minutes or so then it starts the pics over and it cut out half of em.....
I'll get it together


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2011, 05:24 PM~19598892
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tryin to be like me with the double stitch :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 12:54 PM~19605166
> *tryin to be like me with the double stitch  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 11:54 AM~19605166
> *tryin to be like me with the double stitch  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he's trying to be like you.Those are the original stitching patterns.
But damn Manuel you doing some nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:56 PM~19605179
> *I don't think he's trying to be like you.Those are the original stitching patterns.
> But damn Manuel you doing some nice work homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:31 PM~19605042
> *Not much , but just a lil something to get us motivated.
> Let's do it bigger and better Colorado !
> :cheesy:
> ...


Good vid fawker but I know you could of gone through LIL and got more pics of the CO doing it so you wouldn't of had to repeat :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:31 PM~19605042
> *Not much , but just a lil something to get us motivated.
> Let's do it bigger and better Colorado !
> :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 12:54 PM~19605166
> *tryin to be like me with the double stitch  :uh:
> *


alot of people do double stitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 12:07 PM~19605270
> *Good vid fawker but I know you could of gone through LIL and got more pics of the CO doing it so you wouldn't of had to repeat :biggrin:
> *


I didn't try to repeat you assholio :biggrin: 
I fawked up somewhere.If you notice right at that Blue screen it starts repeating.
I'll make another soon....I got the TIME :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 01:09 PM~19605283
> *I didn't try to repeat you assholio :biggrin:
> I fawked up somewhere.If you notice right at that Blue screen it starts repeating.
> I'll make another soon....I got the TIME :cheesy:
> *


I saw that after I posted


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 12:08 PM~19605279
> *alot of people do double stitch
> *



yea but not all the time i usually double stitch all impalas some peps dont thats the first i seen him double stitch  but i was bustin him out so hes tryin to come with his best so better for you roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, MOSTHATED CC, RAG3ROY, theonenonly, RO4LIFE 719, luxurymnte8788, BigCeez, thirtymax
Full House!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 12:11 PM~19605297
> *yea but not all the time i usually double stitch all impalas some peps dont thats the first i seen him double stitch   but i was bustin him out so hes tryin to come with his best so better for you roy
> *


I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Jan 14 2011, 10:19 PM~19600848
> *dis shit is of da hook
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 12:13 PM~19605313
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


:wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 15 2011, 08:43 AM~19603862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick video Roy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Jan 14 2011, 10:19 PM~19600848
> *dis shit is of da hook
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cool shit until it broke and cost you g's to fix


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 01:16 PM~19605335
> *You have a time travelin machine?   :cheesy:
> Sick video Roy!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

what the seats im doin are for


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 01:19 PM~19605364
> *what the seats im doin are for
> 
> 
> ...


This is your old one right???


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 12:20 PM~19605369
> *This is your old one right???
> *




:yes: tharins shit now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 01:22 PM~19605382
> *:yes: tharins shit now
> *


  thatz whut I thought!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2011, 01:19 PM~19605358
> *yeah cool shit until it broke and cost you g's to fix
> *


Just roll with tha doorz open mayne!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 01:25 PM~19605400
> *Just roll with tha doorz open mayne!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

laterz everyone!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 01:28 PM~19605418
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Uncle Festor?! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 12:29 PM~19605421
> *laterz everyone!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 01:29 PM~19605426
> *Wut up Uncle Festor?!  :biggrin:
> *


just at work right now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 15 2011, 01:31 PM~19605434
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Anson72
I scurred everybody away  :tears:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 12:33 PM~19605455
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Anson72
> I scurred everybody away    :tears:
> *


NAW bro they prolly went to go get pisto for the games in a lil bit  ....hows Utah treating you mang??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 15 2011, 01:36 PM~19605465
> *NAW bro they prolly went to go get pisto for the games in a lil bit  ....hows Utah treating you mang??
> *


Oh thats right! I got a bad memory :happysad: Not too bad homie, just non stop cold and snow lately, i need to invest in a good heater and get my ass back out in the garage. Wuts good over your way bro?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 15 2011, 12:41 PM~19605492
> *Oh thats right! I got a bad memory  :happysad:  Not too bad homie, just non stop cold and snow lately, i need to invest in a good heater and get my ass back out in the garage. Wuts good over your way bro?
> *


same ol same ol just trying to keep warm and enjoy my time off, u located close to west valley?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up colorado??all the riders jus waking up o que??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 15 2011, 01:53 PM~19605567
> *what up colorado??all the riders jus waking up o que??
> *


*What's GOOD Kiko, long time no see Carnal!*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 15 2011, 01:53 PM~19605565
> *same ol same ol just trying to keep warm and enjoy my time off, u located close to west valley?
> *


Naw, im bout 30- 45 minutes from there. Im in north ogden.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

today was a GOOD day


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 01:29 PM~19605790
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 02:29 PM~19605790
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...



you got 14 stacks for your car huh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 15 2011, 12:56 PM~19605581
> *What's GOOD Kiko, long time no see Carnal!
> *


What up Sean, I know right its been a minute since I've posted too...what u been up homeboy?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 15 2011, 01:29 PM~19605790
> *today was a GOOD day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *raiderhater719*, joel50


What up Ricky :wave: 

So did you guys get a new member today :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19608139
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, joel50
> What up Ricky :wave:
> ...



Must be a secret :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 15 2011, 09:08 PM~19608139
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, joel50
> What up Ricky :wave:
> ...


A new old member man u on it izzy :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 15 2011, 09:31 PM~19608282
> *Must be a secret :dunno:
> *


Sorry I had just got off bro :sprint: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new member!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19608917
> *A new old member and another one man u on it izzy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 10:49 PM~19608990
> *Congrats on your new member!!!
> *


Thanks fes


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sup ricky, sup fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2011, 10:49 PM~19608990
> *Congrats on your new member!!!
> *


Thanks fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 11:02 PM~19609135
> *Thanks fes
> *


Sorry  wut up josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 11:04 PM~19609150
> *Sorry    wut up josh
> *


Just kickin back bro, how many in your club now?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Another slow night in the coloRadO topic


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 15 2011, 11:08 PM~19609185
> *Just kickin back bro, how many in your club now?
> *


We have about seventeen members and about that many hangaround


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 15 2011, 11:00 PM~19609111
> *Sup ricky, sup fes
> *


sup josh, whut you up to tonight?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 10:52 PM~19609032
> *Thanks fes
> *


no problem, you guys jus keep on pushin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 15 2011, 11:02 PM~19609135
> *Thanks fes
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

my new chit.... GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 15 2011, 03:47 PM~19606461
> *you got 14 stacks for your car huh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAH, I GOT MORE BUT ONLY NEEDED 14 TO BUY THIS VERT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!! :biggrin: 
Need a vert for those AZ summers!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:35 AM~19604045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You foolio
> Damn musta had Beer brain last night forgot all about you getting the house.
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:37 AM~19604055
> *You should check out homie down here doing our chit
> He does GOOD work and is reasonable on prices
> O'ya and I went with him to get the fabrics and it's great quality stuff
> *


What did he charge you? I have all my own material, you should ask him what he would charge for interior with my materials.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 16 2011, 12:31 AM~19610061
> *Lookin good!! :biggrin:
> Need a vert for those AZ summers!!
> *


thx... yes true


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 12:48 AM~19610117
> *Big Ups Mac :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg... just trying to work my way up to your level :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 16 2011, 07:38 AM~19610727
> *What did he charge you? I have all my own material, you should ask him what he would charge for interior with my materials.
> *


call him... randy 719-573-7570


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 16 2011, 07:38 AM~19610727
> *What did he charge you? I have all my own material, you should ask him what he would charge for interior with my materials.
> *


I'll call you later today to get the details then I'll hit him up  
Or you can have his number


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 08:11 AM~19610837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aint nothing like ROllin in a X-Frame Rag
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit homie. Had fun helpin you with your ride. Hit me up later. uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice '4 mac!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...



cleaned up nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 01:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BOO...congrats on the drop!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vert looks good mac


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great price for that vert! :wow: Looks really clean.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 12:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE VERT MAC


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 01:11 AM~19609995
> *my new chit.... GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COME UP


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

WHATS UP WRINKLES WHEN DOES YOUR JOB END? WHEN DO YOU START SCHOOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 16 2011, 08:56 AM~19611003
> *Good shit homie. Had fun helpin you with your ride. Hit me up later. uffin:
> *


thanks for all the hard work last night danny... good to see when a goodtime brother is down to put in some work... chit was like the old days drivin the vert last night bumpin the oldies


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2011, 09:00 AM~19611020
> *Nice '4 mac!!!
> *


thanks uncle festor


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 16 2011, 09:04 AM~19611033
> *cleaned up nice
> *


yessir... thanks again manny fer lookin out... lets grab lunch this week bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 16 2011, 09:15 AM~19611088
> *DAMN BOO...congrats on the drop!!
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2011, 09:26 AM~19611149
> *vert looks good mac
> *


thanks larry


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 16 2011, 10:00 AM~19611328
> *Great price for that vert!  :wow:  Looks really clean.
> *


yessir.. i stole it fer the price i got it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 16 2011, 10:03 AM~19611343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE VERT MAC
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 16 2011, 10:05 AM~19611355
> *NICE COME UP
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 16 2011, 10:06 AM~19611360
> *WHATS UP WRINKLES WHEN DOES YOUR JOB END? WHEN DO YOU START SCHOOL
> *


MY JOB ENDS MARCH 7 TRYING TO START RIGHT AFTER I GET OUT OF THE ARMY :happysad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719+Jan 15 2011, 09:42 PM~19608917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 01:16 AM~19610022
> *NAH, I GOT MORE BUT ONLY NEEDED 14 TO BUY THIS VERT
> *


  Good come up!! That 4 looks nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 16 2011, 10:56 AM~19611663
> *  Good come up!! That 4 looks nice!
> *


thx bro


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 16 2011, 09:44 AM~19610965
> *Good morning CO and LIL
> *


 SUP BIG RICK JUST SHOWIN SUM RUTHLESS LOVE UP IN HERE............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

did some riding today but on my bike it's too dirty for the vert.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Some Sparklers fan challenged My Beautiful Wife to a friendly wager of Bowling.........Guess who lost?
:cheesy:
:yes:













































If you can't beat em........................................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19612445
> *SUP BIG RICK  JUST SHOWIN SUM RUTHLESS LOVE UP IN HERE............
> *


Wut upper CB u know RUTHLESS alway shows luv no **** :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 05:28 PM~19613732
> *Some Sparklers fan challenged My Beautiful Wife to a friendly wager of Bowling.........Guess who lost?
> :cheesy:
> :yes:
> ...


hahahaha GOOD pics and looks like GOODTIMES!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 05:28 PM~19613732
> *Some Sparklers fan challenged My Beautiful Wife to a friendly wager of Bowling.........Guess who lost?
> :cheesy:
> :yes:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19615451
> *
> *



whats up joe


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 16 2011, 08:48 PM~19615455
> *whats up joe
> *


Just chillin checkin out some hydro forums. You?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Pics in the daytime make it look even better! Bad ass ride.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 16 2011, 10:05 PM~19615714
> *Just chillin checkin out some hydro forums. You?
> *



chillen it! i really havent done much all day :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19615750
> *Damn! Pics in the daytime make it look even better! Bad ass ride.
> *


ya shes a beautiful car and drives like a dream


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz crackin' jeff!!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 16 2011, 10:24 PM~19616469
> *Whutz crackin' jeff!!!
> *


What up big homie


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: dam nice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


Aint nothing like a nice Rag,the Sun shining in your face,and the wind blowing through your hair. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Jan 16 2011, 10:42 PM~19616655
> *:wow:  :thumbsup: dam nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 11:02 PM~19616860
> *Aint nothing like a nice Rag,the Sun shining in your face,and the wind blowing through your hair. :biggrin:
> *


trudat (if i had hair!) got me some chia pet chit growing


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 11:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


love the baby blue..nice car mac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 11:09 PM~19616938
> *trudat (if i had hair!)  got me some chia pet chit growing
> *


Imma throw my FRO on next year just to have hair


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 PM~19616968
> *love the baby blue..nice car mac
> *


thanks homie... got lucky finding this badboy... gotta change it up and make it mine though


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 PM~19616971
> *Imma throw my FRO on next year just to have hair
> *


nice, but chit will fly off with the top down


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE RIDE MAC I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE INTERIOR


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 17 2011, 01:15 PM~19620312
> *WHAT UP CO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2011, 05:28 PM~19613732
> *Some Sparklers fan challenged My Beautiful Wife to a friendly wager of Bowling.........Guess who lost?
> :cheesy:
> :yes:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2011, 02:25 PM~19620872
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:05 PM~19615715
> *taking a sunday cruise today before the next snow storm
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag top :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 17 2011, 02:31 PM~19620907
> *:biggrin:
> *


whutz good ricky!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 17 2011, 04:51 PM~19622458
> *
> *



What up!!!! How'd da Que go yesterday??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 17 2011, 05:53 PM~19622474
> *What up!!!! How'd da Que go yesterday??
> *



It was good brother....lots of carne and Coronas, Modelo and Spiced Rum to go around.

We missed ya....


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO COLORADO :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 17 2011, 06:52 PM~19623020
> *Q-VO COLORADO  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 17 2011, 08:45 AM~19618755
> *LOVE THE RIDE MAC I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE INTERIOR
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 17 2011, 02:02 PM~19621084
> *nice rag top  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

whats crackin colorado


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2011, 04:06 PM~19621584
> *whutz good ricky!!!
> *


chillian like a villian :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 17 2011, 06:52 PM~19623020
> *Q-VO COLORADO  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


CB in DA HOUSE hahaha :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 05:56 PM~19623072
> *whats crackin colorado
> *


All it needs some 13s then it will be perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19623878
> *All it needs some 13s then it will be perfect :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks gt prospect fer coming by today and puttin in some work on another gt (prospect) car
paul tafoya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 07:49 PM~19624170
> *thanks gt prospect fer coming by today and puttin in some work on another gt (prospect) car
> paul tafoya
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

WAKE UP COLORADO





DEAD UP IN HERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Old vid but I just posted it on youtube


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19625729
> *Old vid but I just posted it on youtube
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19625729
> *Old vid but I just posted it on youtube
> 
> 
> ...


baddass


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Good Morning CO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

719-778-5013


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 18 2011, 08:19 AM~19628475
> *Top in excellent condition, interior clean, runs good! LT1 engine
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD AT ALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 AM~19628301
> *Good Morning CO
> *


Good Morning Kiko :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2011, 10:31 AM~19628858
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19628511
> *NOT BAD AT ALL
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19623878
> *All it needs some 13s then it will be perfect :thumbsup:
> *



like that shit huh chapo wait till u see this 59 rag we gonna go get this weekend :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 10:46 AM~19628962
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good bro!!! whut you up to? have you worked on any of your lolo's lately?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up big CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 18 2011, 11:43 AM~19629299
> *whutz good bro!!! whut you up to? have you worked on any of your lolo's lately?
> *


 :squint: i have some suprises in store :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

www.ruthlesskustomscc.webs.com :0  beginning stages but atleast making progress :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:35 AM~19628560
> *Good Morning Kiko :wave:
> *


wus crackin roy roy....never got a chance to tell u but THANKS for posting the pics... :happysad: it was definitely one of those "when keepin it real, goes wrong" moments for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 18 2011, 11:14 AM~19629498
> *wus crackin roy roy....never got a chance to tell u but THANKS for posting the pics... :happysad:  it was definitely one of those "when keepin it real, goes wrong" moments for me
> *


LOL
We tried to warn you she could bowl like a mofo 
It's all GOOD homie,just another GOODTIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 18 2011, 11:08 AM~19629452
> *What up big CO
> *


Seen your pops at the Bowling alley
Curt right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 11:10 AM~19629466
> *www.ruthlesskustomscc.webs.com  :0   beginning stages but atleast making progress  :wow:
> *


GOOD to see Ruthless putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 11:17 AM~19629524
> *LOL
> We tried to warn you she could bowl like a mofo
> It's all GOOD homie,just another GOODTIME
> *


yup another GOODTIME  , but at my expense :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 18 2011, 10:40 AM~19629276
> *like that shit huh chapo wait till u see this 59 rag we gonna go get this weekend :wow:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 18 2011, 11:22 AM~19629576
> *yup another GOODTIME  , but at my expense :happysad:
> *


We need to do a Bowling thing soon with the whole club :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 12:22 PM~19629569
> *GOOD to see Ruthless putting in work :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 11:19 AM~19629540
> *Seen your pops at the Bowling alley
> Curt right?
> *


yea thats him


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 09:47 AM~19628965
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP RICK! :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 11:52 AM~19629811
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 WE GOTS TO HOMIE BY THE WAY ANYBODY ON LIL GOT A RACK FOR A G BODY THAT WILL HOLD 6 TO 8 IF SO LET ME NO 719-640-1497 THATS MY CELL IF I DONT ANSWER TEXT MY PHONES BE FUCKIN UP THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 18 2011, 09:19 AM~19628475
> *719-778-5013
> 
> 
> ...


is this fleetwood juiced :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 18 2011, 02:19 PM~19630425
> *is this fleetwood juiced  :cheesy:
> *


Nope never been cut!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 18 2011, 10:40 AM~19629276
> *like that shit huh chapo wait till u see this 59 rag we gonna go get this weekend :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up homies wat it do today


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Mr. Fessor...and to Big CJ from CityWide


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 18 2011, 03:40 PM~19631685
> *Happy Birthday to Mr. Fessor...and to Big CJ from CityWide
> *


*X2
Happy Birfday Fellas !!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks homies & happy bday C.J.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn Happy B-Day Fes!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 18 2011, 09:19 AM~19628475
> *719-778-5013
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of wheels are on it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 04:28 PM~19632108
> *what kind of wheels are on it?
> *


They look like wire bRO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wires*


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 03:41 PM~19631697
> *X2
> Happy Birfday Fellas !!!
> *


x3 happy birthday congrats on that big 48


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up roy


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

happy berfday fellas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 18 2011, 04:45 PM~19632258
> *wat up roy
> *


Not mush bro just trying to ignore the homies pounding on the roof.(getting roof done)
How you been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 18 2011, 04:40 PM~19631685
> *Happy Birthday to Mr. Fessor...and to Big CJ from CityWide
> *



Feliz cumpleanos


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Jan 18 2011, 02:19 PM~19630425
> *is this fleetwood juiced  :cheesy:
> *


If youre interested Anthony you can go down with me to get it or even check it out


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Wassup ricky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19632484
> *What's up roy
> *


Not much homie,just relaxin on my day off :biggrin: 
:wave:
What up Josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 06:51 PM~19632787
> *Not much homie,just relaxin on my day off :biggrin:
> :wave:
> What up Josh
> *


Nada, just picked up little man from day care


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 18 2011, 06:35 PM~19632632
> *Wassup ricky
> *


Wut up josh :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 06:58 PM~19632838
> *Wut up josh  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 18 2011, 07:13 PM~19632963
> *Chillin bro
> *


Good :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

The bald homie with the locs on from Psycho Realm looks oddly familiar to someone i know in CO! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 18 2011, 06:47 PM~19633328
> *The bald homie with the locs on from Psycho Realm looks oddly familiar to someone i know in CO! :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 18 2011, 06:18 PM~19633010
> *Good  :biggrin:
> *


Times


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19633542
> *Times
> *


u a sneaky one Mr. roy haha :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 18 2011, 07:10 PM~19633563
> *u a sneaky one Mr. roy haha :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 06:32 PM~19632149
> *They look like wire bRO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Really?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:19 PM~19633646
> *:uh:
> 
> Really?
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:19 PM~19633646
> *:uh:
> 
> Really?
> *


At least they aint those Fugly ass Supremes they use to roll on back in the 80's :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:25 PM~19633701
> *At least they aint those Fugly ass Supremes they use to roll on back in the 80's :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 

Those things are worth money now, and the tires are like gold right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:26 PM~19633723
> *:twak:
> 
> Those things are worth money now, and the tires are like gold right now.
> *


You been watching too much American Pickers Chucks :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:28 PM~19633741
> *You been watching too much American Pickers Chucks :biggrin:
> *


I like that show! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:32 PM~19633794
> *I like that show! :biggrin:
> *


I can tell :cheesy: 


Hey congrats on the New Family Fawker.
Great group of people to be with.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:33 PM~19633811
> *I can tell :cheesy:
> Hey congrats on the New Family Fawker.
> Great group of people to be with.
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup: 

Oh yeah, the supremes will be coming off for the summer. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:36 PM~19633851
> *Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah, the supremes will be coming off for the summer. :wow:
> *


You selling em to those 2 guys in the White van? :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:37 PM~19633862
> *You selling em to those 2 guys in the White van? :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:41 PM~19633904
> *:dunno:
> *


You can always use em for a gokart or something :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Brother :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:49 PM~19633995
> *You can always use em for a gokart or something :dunno:
> *


golf cart?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19634006
> *What up Brother :wave:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* RAG3ROY, TRAVIEZO83*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19634009
> *golf cart?
> *


Nah you don't wanna fuck up a perfectly GOOD Golf Cart like that.
Sell em to Jerry,he likes dat antique style :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Que pasa vatos locos :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:52 PM~19634040
> *Nah you don't wanna fuck up a perfectly GOOD Golf Cart like that.
> Sell em to Jerry,he likes dat antique style :yes:
> *


  
I think that i will talk linda into playing a joke on you for april fools day. :cheesy: 

And jerry has no money for those rims. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 18 2011, 08:01 PM~19634151
> *Que pasa vatos locos  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:
What up Fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 08:03 PM~19634173
> *
> I think that i will talk linda into playing a joke on you for april fools day. :cheesy:
> 
> ...


You right about that


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nada homie just chillen what u been up to how's my int :biggrin: comin out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19634229
> *Nada homie just chillen what u been up to how's my int :biggrin:  comin out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19634229
> *Nada homie just chillen what u been up to how's my int :biggrin:  comin out
> *


Primo que chingados ases prims :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody see that player wires ad in the new lowrider? I checked out the website and they don't even have 13s or 14s....pointless :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 18 2011, 08:13 PM~19634297
> *Anybody see that player wires ad in the new lowrider? I checked out the website and they don't even have 13s or 14s....pointless :twak:
> *


what page?


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

Colorado goodtimers i need some help out there.IN THE DENVER TO WESTMINSTER AREA .i got a lady friend who is very weak from her chemo ..shes driving a NEW ford edge .pearl white she left early this morning but.she never checked in to pick up her daughter an her family called me very concerned ..she gets tired very fast .her name is shawna ,can yall keep an eye out ..the police have already been called ..licence plate KPR ... CAN SOMEONE CALL ME.numbers in my sig.maybe we can put some eyes on the streets .might help ,be appreaciated


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 18 2011, 08:23 PM~19634377
> *Colorado goodtimers i need some help out there.IN THE DENVER TO WESTMINSTER AREA .i got a lady friend who is very weak from her chemo ..shes driving a NEW ford edge .pearl white she left early this morning but.she never checked in to pick up her daughter an her family called me very concerned ..she gets tired very fast .her name is shawna ,can yall keep an eye out ..the police have already been called ..licence plate KPR ... CAN SOMEONE CALL ME.numbers in my sig.maybe we can put some eyes on the streets .might help ,be appreaciated
> *


I'll keep an ear out and make a few calls bro


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:24 PM~19634389
> *I'll keep an ear out and make a few calls bro
> *


thx roy ..the family is real concerned..this isnt her normal routine..appreaciate it ..ill let them know ..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:13 PM~19634302
> *what page?
> *


Like page two..a two page spread in red and white


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 05:32 PM~19632149
> *They look like wire bRO :biggrin:
> *


your MR I got daytons so you shouldn't be the one just to call them wires are yours just wires??are they the same as my chinas?? :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19633536
> *:dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:30 PM~19634471
> *your MR I got daytons so you shouldn't be the one just to call them wires are yours just wires??are they the same as my chinas?? :cheesy:
> *


yes they are the same :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 18 2011, 08:30 PM~19634460
> *Like page two..a two page spread in red and white
> *


I seen that add but didn't catch the sizes 
They aint gonna sell chit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:35 PM~19634532
> *yes they are the same :biggrin:
> *


I think they are..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:37 PM~19633862
> *You selling em to those 2 guys in the White van? :0
> *


american pickers??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 10:42 PM~19634614
> *american pickers??
> *


 :yes: 

:werd: 

Next season. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:41 PM~19634604
> *I think they are..
> *


Daytons are overrated as well as overpriced
:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 PM~19634650
> *Daytons are overrated as well as overpriced
> :yes:
> *


cosigned


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:45 PM~19634657
> *cosigned
> *


You know the only reason my cheap ass got some was I got a deal on em
I woulda paid a lil less for Chinas and I didn't wanna go powder coated yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Plus I couldn't leave those Big ass Balloon tires on em


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 PM~19634650
> *Daytons are overrated as well as overpriced
> :yes:
> *


But so pretty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:49 PM~19634713
> *Plus I couldn't leave those Big ass Balloon tires on em
> *


You gonna change the color of your top as well??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19634713
> *Plus I couldn't leave those Big ass Balloon tires on em
> *


I like balloons. :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:55 PM~19634784
> *You gonna change the color of  your top as well??
> *


No I'm leaving the top like it is I think it will go well with my choices.
I seen a 63 Rag today that I'll be damned if it aint almost what I want mine to look like .
Well besides the top and interior.
But it looks bad ass.Crazy to visually see your ideas .But Impalas are a dime a dozen so I shouldn't be surprised. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:58 PM~19634832
> *No I'm leaving the top like it is I think it will go well with my choices.
> I seen a 63 Rag today that I'll be damned if it aint almost what I want mine to look like .
> Well besides the top and interior.
> ...


so it's like a mint green interior with mint green paint but a tan top?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19634797
> *I like balloons. :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: 


That's cause you a clown

:rimshot:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:59 PM~19634848
> *so it's like a mint green interior with mint green paint but a tan top?
> *


Yes and a tan/brown strip,pinstriping,and Silver/Gold leafing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:59 PM~19634848
> *so it's like a mint green interior with mint green paint but a tan top?
> *


More like an Olive Green :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 11:00 PM~19634862
> *:cheesy:
> That's cause you a clown
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF JOE FROM LAWLESS I CALLED BUT HIS SHIT WAS DISCONNECTED SO JOE IF U OUT THERE HIT ME UP ASAP 719-640-1497


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This ride is really close to what I have planned

Slightly different Color but I believe it should come out pretty GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19634257
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Like the new WHITE interior ROy :cheesy: *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:49 PM~19635279
> *This ride is really close to what I have planned
> 
> Slightly different Color but I believe it should come out pretty GOOD :cheesy:
> ...


 NICE I LIKE GOOD TASTE THERE ROY :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19635278
> *HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF JOE FROM LAWLESS I CALLED BUT HIS SHIT WAS DISCONNECTED SO JOE IF U OUT THERE HIT ME UP ASAP 719-640-1497
> *


*No luck with Chuck?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 18 2011, 09:49 PM~19635291
> *Like the new WHITE interior ROy :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Me too
What up Big Sean 
:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19635278
> *HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF JOE FROM LAWLESS I CALLED BUT HIS SHIT WAS DISCONNECTED SO JOE IF U OUT THERE HIT ME UP ASAP 719-640-1497
> *


im sure he will be on here soon bRO his phone is bROke


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 PM~19635303
> *NICE I LIKE GOOD TASTE THERE ROY  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I hope it comes out half as nice as this one


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 10:51 PM~19635311
> *:cheesy:
> Me too
> What up Big Sean
> ...


*Chillen out here in Tejas Carnal. Waiting to get paid so I can send ferria to Chuck and sick him on the hot ROd shop :happysad: *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 PM~19635306
> *No luck with Chuck?
> *


NA NO LUCK AT ALL THANKS FOR TRYIN ANYWAYS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:53 PM~19635336
> *NA NO LUCK AT ALL THANKS FOR TRYIN ANYWAYS
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 18 2011, 09:53 PM~19635329
> *Chillen out here in Tejas Carnal. Waiting to get paid so I can send ferria to Chuck and sick him on the hot ROd shop  :happysad:
> *


Make that money bRO
You on top of the game now,gotta stay hungry :yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WELL GOOD NIGHT HOMIES GOTTA HIT THE SHOWER THEN GET MY ASS READY TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL IN THE MORNING TALK TO EVERYONE ALRATOS VATOS :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 09:57 PM~19635382
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT HOMIES GOTTA HIT THE SHOWER THEN GET MY ASS READY TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL IN THE MORNING TALK TO EVERYONE ALRATOS VATOS :wave:
> *


GOOD night :wave:
Glad I'm on vacation


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332 *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 18 2011, 10:29 PM~19635776
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 18 2011, 10:29 PM~19635772
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 18 2011, 09:23 PM~19634377
> *Colorado goodtimers i need some help out there.IN THE DENVER TO WESTMINSTER AREA .i got a lady friend who is very weak from her chemo ..shes driving a NEW ford edge .pearl white she left early this morning but.she never checked in to pick up her daughter an her family called me very concerned ..she gets tired very fast .her name is shawna ,can yall keep an eye out ..the police have already been called ..licence plate KPR ... CAN SOMEONE CALL ME.numbers in my sig.maybe we can put some eyes on the streets .might help ,be appreaciated
> *



Im over in that area, I will keep an eye out as well.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:46 PM~19635245
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

GOOD MORNING CO!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 11:24 AM~19629586
> *We need to do a Bowling thing soon with the whole club :yes:
> *


I concur  ...that'll be fun, something to toss around at the next sit down....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 AM~19637844
> *GOOD MORNING CO!!
> *


What it do


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 19 2011, 10:51 AM~19638386
> *What it do
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2011, 05:28 PM~19632108
> *what kind of wheels are on it?
> *


Some triple gold OG Wires. It comes with the stocks also


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 19 2011, 09:51 AM~19638386
> *What it do
> *


JUST KICKIN IT FINISHED FILLIN OUT SOME STUFF FOR COLLEGE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!

thanks for the Bday wishes everyone, but eric you got it wrong itz da BIG 50 this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 18 2011, 08:24 PM~19634389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx for the support , got a call that they found her in the snow this morning really messed up ,shes in surgery now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 19 2011, 01:26 PM~19639517
> *thx for the support , got a call that they found her in the snow this morning  really messed up ,shes in surgery now
> *



Thoughts and prayers go out to her. Do you know what hospital she is at? Let me know if you need anything since I am in the area.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 19 2011, 12:15 PM~19638962
> *JUST KICKIN IT FINISHED FILLIN OUT SOME STUFF FOR COLLEGE
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

SLOW TODAY CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 19 2011, 08:02 PM~19642790
> *SLOW TODAY CO
> *


Yeah it is


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 19 2011, 08:02 PM~19642790
> *SLOW TODAY CO
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500  *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Slow day


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, lacwood
:biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 19 2011, 11:54 AM~19639225
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> thanks for the Bday wishes everyone, but eric you got it wrong itz da BIG 50 this year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 19 2011, 10:00 PM~19644227
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, lacwood
> :biggrin:
> *


What's up ricky, how you doin man. I peeped out your website today..looks good bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 19 2011, 10:20 PM~19644431
> *What's up ricky, how you doin man. I peeped out your website today..looks good bro
> *


We trying bro we just set it up so give it some time but thanks for stopping by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 19 2011, 12:35 PM~19639576
> *Thoughts and prayers go out to her. Do you know what hospital she is at? Let me know if you need anything since I am in the area.
> *


  THX dogg i aprreciate that but she was in surgery most of the day with head trauma and internal bleeding an now they have transferred her outa denver to washington state hospital ,i heard this hit the news out there ,hit an run  but i spoke to her tonight briefly shes sounding ruff but shes a fighter ,hopefully shell pull through


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 19 2011, 08:44 PM~19643280
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> 
> PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
> ...


TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2011, 04:44 PM~19641058
> *ROllerz Only vs. Loyalty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 20 2011, 03:09 AM~19646917
> * THX dogg i aprreciate that  but she was in surgery  most of the day with head trauma and internal bleeding an now they have  transferred her outa denver to washington state hospital ,i heard this hit the news out there ,hit an run   but i spoke to her tonight briefly shes sounding ruff but shes a fighter ,hopefully shell pull through
> *



Thats good to hear brother. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 19 2011, 09:56 PM~19644788
> *We trying bro we just set it up so give it some time but thanks for stopping by
> *



What up Ricky!!! Just checked out the website bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2011, 07:57 AM~19647736
> *What up Ricky!!! Just checked out the website bro :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado wat fes and izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 19 2011, 08:44 PM~19643280
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> 
> PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 20 2011, 09:47 AM~19648000
> *
> *


What's up FES what did you think of that indoor hop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 20 2011, 02:09 AM~19646917
> * THX dogg i aprreciate that  but she was in surgery  most of the day with head trauma and internal bleeding an now they have  transferred her outa denver to washington state hospital ,i heard this hit the news out there ,hit an run   but i spoke to her tonight briefly shes sounding ruff but shes a fighter ,hopefully shell pull through
> *


Damn ,she'll be in our prayers hopefully she pulls through ok


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 20 2011, 08:42 AM~19647967
> *wat it do colorado wat fes and izzy
> *



What up Eric :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:06 AM~19648130
> *Damn ,she'll be in our prayers hopefully she pulls through ok
> *



x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2011, 08:57 AM~19647736
> *What up Ricky!!! Just checked out the website bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks izzy means a lot coming from u guys that been in da game for awhile we just some good guys trying to do good things


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolling threw saying whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 20 2011, 10:28 AM~19648721
> *Thanks izzy means a lot coming from u guys that been in da game for awhile we just some good guys trying to do good things
> *


Got some new pics up
Looking GOOD Raider :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 10:28 AM~19648721
> *Thanks izzy means a lot coming from u guys that been in da game for awhile we just some good guys trying to do good things
> *



:biggrin: 

I'm still a newbie at this too Homie!!! I ain't reached the level that alot of these guys are on. But imma keep tryin... and good luck to the RUTHLESS FAM!!! Keep it pushin


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:38 AM~19648796
> *Got some new pics up
> Looking GOOD Raider :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mr. roy! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 20 2011, 12:29 PM~19649284
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm still a newbie at this too Homie!!! I ain't reached the level that alot of these guys are on. But imma keep tryin... and good luck to the RUTHLESS FAM!!! Keep it pushin
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good talking to you today Chris! You got some good ideas and RUTHLESS will support you and southern colorado. Let us know when and where and we are there!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:38 AM~19648796
> *Got some new pics up
> Looking GOOD Raider :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 01:48 PM~19649987
> *Good talking to you today Chris! you got some good ideas and RUTHLESS will support you and southern colorado. Let us no when and where and we are there!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good eric!!!

...and chuck what indoor hop?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

EVERYONES INVITED TO OUR
VALENTINES DAY DINNER AND DANCE
SATURDAY FEB 12,2011
6:00 P.M. TO CLOSE
CLUB MANOR SPORTS BAR
4065 CLUB MANOR DRIVE
PUEBLO CO.
FOOD WILL BE PROVIDED
COME PARTY AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!!!

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT 719-778-5013
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *


Good for you man! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 03:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *


:thumbsup:
Congrats Ivan you deserve it bRO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 05:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *


Cool. 














The price of your speaker box just doubled. :biggrin: 


J/k


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

AHH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 05:51 PM~19652603
> *AHH SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry you'll have to buy an amp or 2 after the install anyways :angry: 


























JK Chuck :happysad:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *


big baller do i sence another paint job this time 4 the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19651432
> *Well been trying for this mine job in another town and the hard work finally payed off. Ive been offered the job wich amounts to about a 9 dollar increase in pay. MORE MONEY FOR THE LOWRIDER AND OTHER SHIT.
> *



Congrats bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:42 PM~19653745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:11 PM~19652765
> *Don't worry you'll have to buy an amp or 2 after the install anyways  :angry:
> JK Chuck :happysad:
> *


 :twak: 



:uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 20 2011, 03:43 PM~19650942
> *EVERYONES INVITED TO OUR
> VALENTINES DAY DINNER AND DANCE
> SATURDAY FEB 12,2011
> ...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

What it do Co. Fess, Izzy, i need a job were i can come on here at like 10


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 84ImpalaFinishaDream, BigCeez, SHOWLOW 68, fesboogie, JOHNJOHN

:wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

To anyone that knows is there some where in the springs to buy new O ring kits for the tanks or does andyone know the size i hate to pay more for shipping then the damn part. Denver of Pueblo too im down to drive


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 09:19 PM~19654172
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 84ImpalaFinishaDream, BigCeez, SHOWLOW 68, fesboogie, JOHNJOHN
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 09:29 PM~19654291
> *:wave:
> *



Whats good brother!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado 
:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 09:32 PM~19654321
> *Whats good brother!?
> *


Chillin, just put the kid in bed


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 09:36 PM~19654382
> *Chillin, just put the kid in bed
> *



Haha..im in the process of doing that too...hear all of them upstairs fighting for room in the bathroom to brush their teeth...the joy of being a daddy.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:34 PM~19654340
> *What up Colorado
> :wave:
> *


How you doin roy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 09:37 PM~19654389
> *Haha..im in the process of doing that too...hear all of them upstairs fighting for room in the bathroom to brush their teeth...the joy of being a daddy.
> *


 :biggrin: Yepper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 08:38 PM~19654394
> *How you doin roy
> *


Good bro just trying to put a lil Time into the ride since the money is slim now.
How you doing homie?
Hows that Bad ass Lac looking?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 20 2011, 03:43 PM~19650942
> *EVERYONES INVITED TO OUR
> VALENTINES DAY DINNER AND DANCE
> SATURDAY FEB 12,2011
> ...


if I get a chance I'm gonna show up :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 09:37 PM~19654389
> *Haha..im in the process of doing that too...hear all of them upstairs fighting for room in the bathroom to brush their teeth...the joy of being a daddy.
> *


Man I have four daughter and my wifes aunt lives wit us :wow: man that's a lot of estragen :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:42 PM~19654435
> *Good bro just trying to put a lil Time into the ride since the money is slim now.
> How you doing homie?
> Hows that Bad ass Lac looking?
> *


Im good bro. I drove the cadi monday but have been so busy at work I can't find any time to work on it, I just got a third pump yesterday so need to try to get the ball rollin, just hard to find the time or space in the shop to yank the body off to do the frame right....so I can't call it man..just not enough time, I can feel the summertime coming and just hope I can be ready


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good jeff & ceez!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 20 2011, 08:48 PM~19654511
> *Man I have four daughter and my wifes aunt lives wit us :wow: man that's a lot of estragen :happysad:
> *


 :wow: 
:run:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 09:48 PM~19654511
> *Man I have four daughter and my wifes aunt lives wit us :wow: man that's a lot of estragen :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I got it easy then, just me, the wife, and our son who turned 2 on christmas day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 08:49 PM~19654518
> *Im good bro. I drove the cadi monday but have been so busy at work I can't find any time to work on it, I just got a third pump yesterday so need to try to get the ball rollin, just hard to find the time or space in the shop to yank the body off to do the frame right....so I can't call it man..just not enough time, I can feel the summertime coming and just hope I can be ready
> *


I hear ya well me it's the opposite with Money Y Time.
My ride looks like straight ass right now.
Can't wait until these proceedures are done :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 08:52 PM~19654549
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: I got it easy then, just me, the wife, and our son who turned 2 on christmas day
> *


X2 
Just me the wifey and son
I think I got too damn much house for just the 3 of us
We have 2 whole empty rooms :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 09:48 PM~19654511
> *Man I have four daughter and my wifes aunt lives wit us :wow: man that's a lot of estragen :happysad:
> *



DAMN...how do you do it. I got 3 boys...one girl...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 PM~19654570
> *DAMN...how do you do it. I got 3 boys...one girl...
> *


And I thought 1 kid was 1 too many :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19654552
> *I hear ya well me it's the opposite with Money Y Time.
> My ride looks like straight ass right now.
> Can't wait until these proceedures are done :yes:
> *


 You :loco: your rides dope on a bad day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got some skirts for a 63 they wanna sell?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 08:56 PM~19654596
> *You :loco: your rides dope on a bad day
> *


I just hope it comes out looking OK
Thanks though


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 09:53 PM~19654570
> *DAMN...how do you do it. I got 3 boys...one girl...
> *


My daughters have my heart. I thought I wanted a boy but daughters are so great until they start arguing about clothes and makeup and now they are on the kick of twilight and justin bieber :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 10:08 PM~19654749
> *My daughters have my heart. I thought I wanted a boy but daughters are so great until they start arguing about clothes and makeup and now they are on the kick of twilight and justin bieber :uh:
> *



:roflmao: I hear ya brother! I only got one girl and shes already a diva...freaks the hell out of me.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody know about those pre-cut reinforcement kits advertised on here?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 10:10 PM~19654768
> *:roflmao: I hear ya brother! I only got one girl and shes already a diva...freaks the hell out of me.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 09:16 PM~19654838
> *Anybody know about those pre-cut reinforcement kits advertised on here?
> *


Sam's in Denver?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:19 PM~19654865
> *Sam's in Denver?
> *


From ryderzhydros website


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 10:26 PM~19654957
> *From ryderzhydros website
> *


I heard there was a 78 or 79 monte with a batt rack and extended and reenforced a arms a reenforced frame at u pull u pay me and the homie are going tomorrow if anyone else wants to roll :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 20 2011, 09:33 PM~19655036
> *I heard there was a 78 or 79 monte with a batt rack and extended and reenforced a arms a reenforced frame at u pull u pay me and the homie are going tomorrow if anyone else wants to roll :dunno:
> *


:0 
Might be my old one


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19634086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:34 PM~19655047
> *:0
> Might be my old one
> *


On the website it says they have a 77 and a 78 what year and color was yours


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:36 PM~19655070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that cadi


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 18 2011, 07:47 PM~19633328
> *The bald homie with the locs on from Psycho Realm looks oddly familiar to someone i know in CO! :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think silvie on here to :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 20 2011, 09:39 PM~19655096
> *On the website it says they have a 77 and a 78 what year and color was yours
> *


78 and it was White when I had it but they painted it Blue and put a top on it












*what website?*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Does sams sell those roy? Iwould do my own but some asshole jacked the plasma cutter from work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 20 2011, 09:40 PM~19655113
> *i think silvie on here to  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:42 PM~19655127
> *78 and it was White when I had it but they painted it Blue and put a top on it
> 
> 
> ...


u pull and pay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 20 2011, 09:44 PM~19655164
> *Does sams sell those roy? Iwould do my own but some asshole jacked the plasma cutter from work
> *


:yes:
Give em a call bro


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19655182
> *:yes:
> Give em a call bro
> *


THANKS ROY FOR GETTING ME BACK ON THE COMP.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Jan 20 2011, 07:16 AM~19647550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate the support


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655234
> *THANKS ROY FOR GETTING ME BACK ON THE COMP.
> *


Now be nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:52 PM~19655259
> *Now be nice :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 20 2011, 10:54 PM~19655287
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


TAKEOVER , THIS IS MY 500 POST :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 20 2011, 09:56 PM~19655302
> *TAKEOVER , THIS IS MY 500 POST :biggrin:
> *


you getting there
I just hit 28k :0


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> you getting there
> I just hit 28k :0] :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

For you GOOD TIMERs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some nice lows in this video


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 20 2011, 10:03 PM~19655400
> *For you GOOD TIMERs
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

~19647377]




[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 20 2011, 09:45 PM~19655169
> *u pull and pay
> *


damn if so thats fucked yea it got painted a blurple i thought lil dave or somthin like that from your club painted it i was tryin to buy it at one point :dunno: can you buy whole cars from u pull if not :guns: :machinegun: :twak: who ever sent it there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:00 PM~19655352
> *you getting there
> I just hit 28k :0
> *


no offense but you keep getting layed off and I'll never catch up to your ass :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2011, 10:37 PM~19655824
> *no offense but you keep getting layed off and I'll never catch up to your ass :biggrin:
> *


I know huh?
And I don't even post as mush as I use to
I may change my name soon so those posts will be voided :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:40 PM~19655861
> *I know huh?
> And I don't even post as mush as I use to
> I may change my name soon so those posts will be voided :happysad:
> *


lies you wont


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:07 PM~19656266
> *lies you wont
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Later homiies :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 12:10 AM~19656301
> *:yessad:
> *


going back to vynetime?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:21 PM~19656470
> *going back to vynetime?
> *


yeah I think so


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

]First CLA SoCo Meeting

Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting. 

This will be an open forum to all in order to get all clubs and solo riders.
The purpose of the Colorado Lowrider Alliance (CLA) was created for clubs to be able to unite and come together for each other and our community. 
The CLA also allows us to:
- be able to provide more functions during the "off season". 
-keep each other informed of upcoming shows (allowing all clubs to be able to meet and travel in a group to shows/events)
-mediate situations between car clubs in the area in a political and civil way (such as: clubs starting up in other club's backyards with similar names and/or colors)
-help cross promote other club's car shows or events
-be able to organize more charity and family events for our community
-to keep our style of car clubs and culture strong and long going
-to keep everyone aware of their rights and upcoming laws that pertain to car clubs. 

When: January 30th, 2011 @ Noon
Where: 2637 Durango Dr.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
That's what's up Chris, GT will support


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:36 PM~19655070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA OG'S RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD morning CO, and what up fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


We will have some representation from Denver come down there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 21 2011, 08:05 AM~19657866
> *GOOD morning CO, and what up fes
> *


whut up jim, whutz good wit'cha???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 20 2011, 11:42 PM~19656711
> *First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19655777
> *damn if so thats fucked yea it got painted a blurple i thought lil dave or somthin like that from your club painted it i was tryin to buy it at one point  :dunno: can you buy whole cars from u pull if not  :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  who ever sent it there
> *


I know :biggrin: we gonna go check it out today I will take some pics


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 PM~19654569
> *X2
> Just me the wifey and son
> I think I got too damn much house for just the 3 of us
> ...



BALLER


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 21 2011, 08:09 AM~19658183
> *LOW BALLER
> :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 21 2011, 06:33 AM~19657751
> *DA OG'S RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2011, 11:37 AM~19659027
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wut up Fes?! Check out the Mofongo i made the other nite!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 21 2011, 11:44 AM~19659078
> *Wut up Fes?! Check out the Mofongo i made the other nite!! :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie!!! looks good, how did it taste? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up fellas


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2011, 11:50 AM~19659138
> *damn homie!!! looks good, how did it taste? :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was good, considerin it was my first time cookin it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Surprisingly my floors were in GOOD shape :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 12:17 PM~19659362
> *Surprisingly my floors were in GOOD  shape :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19655777
> *damn if so thats fucked yea it got painted a blurple i thought lil dave or somthin like that from your club painted it i was tryin to buy it at one point  :dunno: can you buy whole cars from u pull if not  :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  who ever sent it there
> *


HA U RIGHT THATS THE HOME BOY RUDYS CAR NOW BUT NA THIS ONE AT PULL AND PAY IS A 78 CUTTY THE FRAME HAD SURENO Xiii AIR BRUSHED ON IT AND 719 BITCH NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE BUT IT WASNT BAD THE RACK WAS WELDED DOWN TO THE BODY THOU NOT THE FRAME :thumbsdown: I THINK WE GONNA GO GET THEM A ARMS FOR MY CAR SHIT I GOT NO MONEY THEY BETTER BE ON WATCH IAM THROW THEM OVER THE FUCKIN FENCE :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 21 2011, 02:18 PM~19660400
> *HA U RIGHT THATS THE HOME BOY RUDYS CAR NOW BUT NA THIS ONE AT PULL AND PAY IS A 78 CUTTY THE FRAME HAD SURENO Xiii AIR BRUSHED ON IT AND 719 BITCH NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE BUT IT WASNT BAD THE RACK WAS WELDED DOWN TO THE BODY THOU NOT THE FRAME :thumbsdown: I THINK WE GONNA GO GET THEM A ARMS FOR MY CAR SHIT I GOT NO MONEY THEY BETTER BE ON WATCH IAM THROW THEM OVER THE FUCKIN FENCE :roflmao:
> *


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 21 2011, 01:18 PM~19660400
> *HA U RIGHT THATS THE HOME BOY RUDYS CAR NOW BUT NA THIS ONE AT PULL AND PAY IS A 78 CUTTY THE FRAME HAD SURENO Xiii AIR BRUSHED ON IT AND 719 BITCH NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE BUT IT WASNT BAD THE RACK WAS WELDED DOWN TO THE BODY THOU NOT THE FRAME :thumbsdown: I THINK WE GONNA GO GET THEM A ARMS FOR MY CAR SHIT I GOT NO MONEY THEY BETTER BE ON WATCH IAM THROW THEM OVER THE FUCKIN FENCE :roflmao:
> *



damn dawg thats this car what else did it say on the frame i built that shit fully straped frame someone better go get that :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2011, 08:21 AM~19658237
> *    :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP HOMIE NEED THAT NEW ROLL'N :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19661326
> *damn dawg thats this car what else did it say on the frame i built that shit fully straped frame someone better go get that :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:
Fully strapped frames are hard to come by in Colorado


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
Congrats Cip


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *JM6386, raiderhater719, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, joel50, aavigil54*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:52 PM~19661428
> *:thumbsup:
> Congrats Cip
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I want my car like that


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 04:56 PM~19661461
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I want my car like that
> *


Its in the right hands for that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats bRO!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 03:44 PM~19661380
> *:yes:
> Fully strapped frames are hard to come by in Colorado
> *


yeap true story shit ima go get it fuk it :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Cip! Congrats :h5:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 21 2011, 03:54 PM~19661437
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, JM6386, raiderhater719, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, joel50, aavigil54
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:44 PM~19661380
> *:yes:
> Fully strapped frames are hard to come by in Colorado
> *


I will be there first thing in da morning taking it of we went and looked at it today


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO RYDERS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...good job anson!!! :biggrin: 

& congrats Cipi!!! I know it aint da 1st time but im sure itz  everytime you in there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:44 PM~19661380
> *:yes:
> Fully strapped frames are hard to come by in Colorado
> *


you just have to pay for them to get em


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 05:57 PM~19661467
> *Its in the right hands for that
> *


Lets see some pics? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

no pics until its 100 percent back togeter with rechromed bumpers and trim


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19662349
> *no pics until its 100 percent back togeter with rechromed bumpers and trim
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIG DADDY :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 07:45 PM~19662349
> *no pics until its 100 percent back togeter with rechromed bumpers and trim
> *


 :tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

When's it gonna be done ivan?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2011, 07:32 PM~19662645
> *When's it gonna be done ivan?
> *


I dont know im pretty picky and want to come correct with it the first time so once it gets painted and i get a bunch of stuff chromed or rechromed then ill bring it out.i want the tuned port on the engine then too.Who knows i may retire it before it even comes out like i did the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 08:49 PM~19662721
> *I dont know im pretty picky and want to come correct with it the first time so once it gets painted and i get a bunch of stuff chromed or rechromed then ill bring it out.i want the tuned port on the engine then too.Who knows i may retire it before it even comes out like i did the cutty  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 21 2011, 04:44 PM~19661380
> *:yes:
> Fully strapped frames are hard to come by in Colorado
> *


I could use that for my regal I just bought two pumps just unsure if I'll lift it or not


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2011, 07:16 PM~19662941
> *I could use that for my regal I just bought two pumps just unsure if I'll lift it or not
> *


U KNOW U GONNA LIFT IT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2011, 08:16 PM~19662941
> *I could use that for my regal I just bought two pumps just unsure if I'll lift it or not
> *


It will


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2011, 08:34 PM~19663096
> *U KNOW U GONNA LIFT IT :biggrin:
> *


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up pRezO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 08:42 PM~19663163
> *It will
> *


it will what?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2011, 07:16 PM~19662941
> *I could use that for my regal I just bought two pumps just unsure if I'll lift it or not
> *


O YA ITS GOING TO GET JUICED IF NOT WHY WOULD U EVEN BUY THE PUMPS??? DONT PLAY US HOMIE U GONNA BE JUICED SOON BUT LIKE RICKY SAID WEGOING TO THAT FRAME BRIGHT AND EARLY SO U GUYS DONT GET ANY BRIGHT IDEAS AND SLEEP IN FOR A CHANGE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19661326
> *damn dawg thats this car what else did it say on the frame i built that shit fully straped frame someone better go get that :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR THAT ISTHE RIDE I RECONIZE THE BACK SEAT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ROLLERZ!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 22 2011, 08:21 AM~19666103
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT IT DO BIGJIM HOW R U AND THE FAM?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2011, 11:37 PM~19664698
> *it will what?
> *


It will fit your regal


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 22 2011, 09:08 AM~19666072
> *Whats up CO
> *


What's up joe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2011, 08:50 AM~19666231
> *It will fit your regal
> *



frame came from a 87 cutlass had busted k member got it pretty straight not worth it to me i strap frames so there easy to come by got a bare 84 regal frame in my yard right now bout to do up


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

someone buy this good friend of mine and good deal

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2173379448.html


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 22 2011, 09:59 AM~19666562
> *someone buy this good friend of mine and good deal
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2173379448.html
> *


WAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19662721
> *I dont know im pretty picky and want to come correct with it the first time so once it gets painted and i get a bunch of stuff chromed or rechromed then ill bring it out.i want the tuned port on the engine then too.Who knows i may retire it before it even comes out like i did the cutty  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOO IVAN


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

ROLLIN WIT RUTHLESS :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

MORNING COLOWRADO.....


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, aavigil54, RO4LIFE 719

Goodmorning Mr. V.P.!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 22 2011, 12:09 PM~19666941
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, aavigil54, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> ...



hi friend


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~+Jan 21 2011, 04:48 PM~19661404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 22 2011, 01:58 PM~19667494
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave: what's crackin fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que pajo familia?!?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2011, 09:50 AM~19666231
> *It will fit your regal
> *


I know bro I have a monte frame on it now because I don't know if you remember the old cross memeber was trashed from bottoming out I guess. I know it wasn't lifted though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 22 2011, 12:40 PM~19667106
> *Thanks everybody!
> *


right on bro nice cover


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 22 2011, 09:28 AM~19666136
> *WAT IT DO BIGJIM HOW R U AND THE FAM?
> *


GOOD homie how bout you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 22 2011, 01:46 AM~19665325
> *O YA ITS GOING TO GET JUICED IF NOT WHY WOULD U EVEN BUY THE PUMPS??? DONT PLAY US HOMIE U GONNA BE JUICED SOON BUT LIKE RICKY SAID WEGOING TO THAT FRAME BRIGHT AND EARLY SO U GUYS DONT GET ANY BRIGHT IDEAS AND SLEEP IN FOR A CHANGE
> *


Yeah I'm probably gonna lift it but just lay n play being that the car is convertible unless I get a strapped frame or do one up myself one day. I'm just really busy right now


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

WAS UP RAIDERHATER THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Jan 22 2011, 06:22 PM~19668849
> *WAS UP RAIDERHATER THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE
> *


Thanks to you and your brother homie!  :biggrin: :cheesy: Tell your borther to post da pics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 22 2011, 11:17 AM~19666673
> *ROLLIN WIT RUTHLESS :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


fixt


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:25 PM~19668872
> *Thanks to you and your brother homie!    :biggrin:  :cheesy: Tell your borther to post da pics.
> *


K BRO WILL DO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2011, 06:26 PM~19668873
> *fixt
> *


Thanks bro! Me and a couple of homies went and got that frame if u wanna check it out. THANKS TO THE HERRERA BROTHERS! :h5: :h5:


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:32 PM~19668907
> *Thanks bro! Me and a couple of homies went and got that frame if u wanna check it out. THANKS TO THE HERRERA BROTHERS!  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Jan 22 2011, 06:29 PM~19668886
> *K BRO WILL DO
> *


He sent them to0 me but they didnt show up on the email :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, curiousdos
Wut up Chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Chris...good talk today!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigCeez, raiderhater719, curiousdos
:wave: Wut up Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:40 PM~19668948
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigCeez, raiderhater719, curiousdos
> :wave: Wut up Ceez
> *



Whats good brother...sounds like you guys went on a mission today :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2011, 06:41 PM~19668950
> *Whats good brother...sounds like you guys went on a mission today  :biggrin:
> *


I know man I was trying to rush we also had one of my daughters b-day party today. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:42 PM~19668959
> *I know man I was trying to rush we also had one of my daughters b-day party today. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



DANG....busy day bro...happy bday to your princess!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*OVERTIME</span>, MOPARLOW68


whats up ROLLER*


----------



## MOPARLOW68 (Apr 14, 2007)

workin hard RUTHLESS thanks homies


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOPARLOW68_@Jan 22 2011, 08:01 PM~19669449
> *workin hard RUTHLESS thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...


Too easy RUTHLESS is as RUTHLESS does haha


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 22 2011, 06:44 PM~19668965
> *DANG....busy day bro...happy bday to your princess!
> *


Thanks homie! :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up ricky, looks like you had a hard days work today


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, RO4LIFE 719, lacwood
Wut up homie!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 22 2011, 08:28 PM~19669657
> *What's up ricky, looks like you had a hard days work today
> *


It wasnt as bad as I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I woulda gave you guys a hand today buy I had to drive up to boulder this morning for an aluminum class for work, it was drama, i had to be there by 8


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 22 2011, 08:33 PM~19669715
> *I woulda gave you guys a hand today buy I had to drive up to boulder this morning for an aluminum class for work, it was drama, i had to be there by 8
> *


Man u already know let me know when u wanna put them pumps in bro I will be the first one there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:32 PM~19668907
> *Thanks bro! Me and a couple of homies went and got that frame if u wanna check it out. THANKS TO THE HERRERA BROTHERS!  :h5:  :h5:
> *


what you gonna put it on?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2011, 08:43 PM~19669795
> *what you gonna put it on?
> *


Nothing probably. My frame is already reenforced. I just got it so i can trade it to someone else. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 08:35 PM~19669734
> *Man u already know let me know when u wanna put them pumps in bro I will be the first one there.
> *


I appreciate that. I've been working at the same shop for almost 8 years now and have never seen it so busy, im thankful for the work just wish I had time to get my own car done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 22 2011, 09:50 AM~19666231
> *It will fit your regal
> *


I wasn't paying attention I thought it was an 80s frame so the 78-79 cutty frames are the same as 80s g bodies??So are the 78-79 montes and regal frames the same as the 80s as well?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 08:48 PM~19669828
> *Nothing probably. My frame is already reenforced. I just got it so i can trade it to someone else.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know if I can fit just any reinforced frame on my regal you see the inner rockers on the body were reinforced for the convertible top


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 22 2011, 08:52 PM~19669855
> *I appreciate that. I've been working at the same shop for almost 8 years now and have never seen it so busy, im thankful for the work just wish I had time to get my own car done
> *


Yea u right bro just let me know if u get a chance and wanna work on your car


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 22 2011, 08:53 PM~19669875
> *I don't know if I can fit just any reinforced frame on my regal you see the inner rockers on the body were reinforced for the convertible top
> *


To be honest bro i thought all the g-bodies 78-87 or 88 were all the same. Someone correct me if I am wrong. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 08:56 PM~19669911
> *To be honest bro i thought all the g-bodies 78-87 or 88 were all the same. Someone correct me if I am wrong. :dunno:
> *


just curious what you trying to trade it for?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> just curious what you trying to trade it for?
> [/quote
> What cha got! :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 08:54 PM~19669879
> *Yea u right bro just let me know if u get a chance and wanna work on your car
> *


Bet :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn da pages slowed down


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure did, roy seems to keep them rollin....haven't seen him him though


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19634086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > just curious what you trying to trade it for?
> > [/quote
> > What cha got! :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO. Went out last night for some drinks, aint done that in awhile! Had fun! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL TODAY IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY TWO BIG GAMES TODAY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO IS GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:32 AM~19672611
> *WELL TODAY IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY TWO BIG GAMES TODAY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO IS GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL
> *


WHAT UP VP.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 23 2011, 08:50 AM~19672481
> *Whats up CO. Went out last night for some drinks, aint done that in awhile! Had fun! :biggrin:
> *


Where did you ladies go


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 23 2011, 08:39 AM~19672642
> *WHAT UP VP.
> *


WUS SUP JIMMY HERE CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE WAITING FOR THE GAMES TO COME ON


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP KIKO


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

It


> Its gonna be GB vs NYJ in the superbowl perro


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:27 AM~19672887
> *WUS SUP KIKO
> *


Wus cracken carnal? Shit I woke up all early excited to watch the games hahaha..u chillin at the crib today?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 09:32 AM~19672914
> *Wus cracken carnal? Shit I woke up all early excited to watch the games hahaha..u chillin at the crib today?
> *


SIMON GOT THE KIDS SO GONNA CHILL HERE AND KINDA OUT OF THE DOGG HOUSE :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> It
> 
> 
> > Its gonna be GB vs NYJ in the superbowl perro
> ...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:35 AM~19672937
> *SIMON GOT THE KIDS SO GONNA CHILL HERE AND KINDA OUT OF THE DOGG HOUSE  :happysad:
> *


Hell yeah perro, get out that dogg house before the superbowl so u won't have to watch it in the basement


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 09:40 AM~19672979
> *Hell yeah perro, get out that dogg house before the superbowl so u won't have to watch it in the basement
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 09:40 AM~19672979
> *Hell yeah perro, get out that dogg house before the superbowl so u won't have to watch it in the basement
> *


 :biggrin:SHIT NEVER IN THE BASEMENT UNLESS I PUT A FLAT SCREEN TV :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What the hell you do now Ranger Wrinkles?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:43 AM~19672994
> *What the hell you do now Ranger Wrinkles?
> *


JUST HERE PICKING UP THE HOUSE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to do that too and get some beer
Gonna be some GOOD games on today :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Kiko :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 22 2011, 07:56 PM~19669911
> *To be honest bro i thought all the g-bodies 78-87 or 88 were all the same. Someone correct me if I am wrong. :dunno:
> *



nope dawg 78-80 are the exact same 81-88 are the exact same im sure you noticed when you took that frame off that cutty 2 body mounts where gone cause they would not line up (frame came from 87) 78-80 frame mounts are a little diffrent in the front by the core support and the mounts behind the back wheels, also elco frames are the same as 78-80 g-body frames just 9 inces longer right under the doors that frame you got came from a 87 cut with tha euro clip frame should work perfect for 81-88 just gotta nock the inner rocker out a lil so the body will slide on the frame smooth cause i plated the out side under doors with 1/4


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 AM~19673008
> *I need to do that too and get some beer
> Gonna be some GOOD games on today :yes:
> *


YUP I WANNA SEE GB AND PIT GO TO THE SUPERBOWL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:51 AM~19673053
> *YUP I WANNA SEE GB AND PIT GO TO THE SUPERBOWL
> *


I wanna see the Jets and the Bears :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 AM~19673010
> *What up Kiko :wave:
> *


What up Roy roy, I bowled a new low last night 108


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19673028
> *nope dawg 78-80 are the exact same 81-88 are the exact same im sure you noticed when you took that frame off that cutty 2 body mounts where gone cause they would not line up (frame came from 87) 78-80 frame mounts are a little diffrent in the front by the core support and the mounts behind the back wheels, also elco frames are the same as 78-80 g-body frames just 9 inces longer right under the doors that frame you got came from a 87 cut with tha euro clip frame should work perfect for 81-88 just gotta nock the inner rocker out a lil so the body will slide on the frame smooth cause i plated the out side under doors with 1/4
> *


Thats good to know bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 09:57 AM~19673085
> *What up Roy roy, I bowled a new low last night 108
> *


That sucks
Me and Lynda did really bad in the Tournament too  
I don't think I'll be wasting my money on those anymore :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 09:57 AM~19673091
> *Thats good to know bro
> *


What up RAIDER :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:55 AM~19673081
> *I wanna see the Jets and the Bears :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:59 AM~19673103
> *What up RAIDER :wave:
> *


you a foo


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:51 AM~19673053
> *YUP I WANNA SEE GB AND PIT GO TO THE SUPERBOWL
> *


That would be a GOOD one too, shit I jus wanna watch football haha, thanks for reminding me roy, I need more pisto too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 09:59 AM~19673104
> *
> *


To be perfectly honest with you I would really like to see the Raiders in it :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 10:00 AM~19673117
> *That would be a GOOD one too, shit I jus wanna watch football haha, thanks for reminding me roy, I need more pisto too
> *


I dont wanna go get beer 
But I want beer
I need that delivery number :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:59 AM~19673103
> *What up RAIDER :wave:
> *


Wut up mr. Roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:00 AM~19673109
> *you a foo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673134
> *What's going on GOODTIMERS  :wave:
> *


What up Party Paul
How you and the Fam been bro?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:01 AM~19673124
> *To be perfectly honest with you I would really like to see the Raiders in it :yessad:
> *


SHIT THEY ALREADY WENT ONE TIME AND THEY LOST BIG TIME THATS WHEN THEY FIRED CHUCKIE :biggrin: BUT IF THEY WENT I THINK I WOULD CHEER FOR THEM


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:01 AM~19673124
> *To be perfectly honest with you I would really like to see the BRONCOS in it :yessad:
> *


I fixed it for you Roy  haha


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:01 PM~19673124
> *To be perfectly honest with you I would really like to see the Raiders in it :yessad:
> *


Thats never going to happen again..............until al davis is dead. Looks like there are pushing the dude from weekend at bernies around at the raiders game.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:58 AM~19673093
> *That sucks
> Me and Lynda did really bad in the Tournament too
> I don't think I'll be wasting my money on those anymore :happysad:
> *


Damn that's shitty, you guys looked real good last week, settin records n shit...u shouldve had some cheladas


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673134
> *What's going on GOODTIMERS  :wave:
> *


WUS SUP PAULITO HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:03 AM~19673144
> *What up Party Paul
> How you and the Fam been bro?
> *


the family is good, im still here in VA Just chillin. been here for almost 4 months


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 23 2011, 10:04 AM~19673159
> *Thats never going to happen again..............until al davis is dead. Looks like there are pushing the dude from weekend at bernies around at the raiders game.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673136
> *Wut up mr. Roy
> *


Not Mucho dog just getting ready to hit the liquor store
How you been?
Big ups on pulling that frame.
What they charge you on that?
So Chris and Matt helped huh?
Tell those foolios I said what up


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:05 AM~19673164
> *the family is good, im still here in VA Just chillin. been here for almost 4 months
> *


YOU GOING TO SCHOOL OUT THERE


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:05 AM~19673161
> *WUS SUP PAULITO HOW YOU BEEN
> *


Whats Up Wrinkles, sorry about the jale


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 12:06 PM~19673169
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:04 AM~19673150
> *SHIT THEY ALREADY WENT ONE TIME AND THEY LOST BIG TIME THATS WHEN THEY FIRED CHUCKIE  :biggrin: BUT IF THEY WENT I THINK I WOULD CHEER FOR THEM
> *


Just for dat Imma cheer for the GreenGay Peckers :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:06 AM~19673180
> *YOU GOING TO SCHOOL OUT THERE
> *


yeah, and it's a joke


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673133
> *I dont wanna go get beer
> But I want beer
> I need that delivery number :biggrin:
> *


Haha, I'm gonna order my beer when they open...I hope they don't try to get all crazy wit the prices since its the playoffs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 23 2011, 11:04 AM~19673159
> *Thats never going to happen again..............until al davis is dead. Looks like there are pushing the dude from weekend at bernies around at the raiders game.
> *


:roflmao: Yea that fool looks old as shit!


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:07 AM~19673188
> *Just for dat Imma cheer for the GreenGay Peckers :thumbsup:
> *


Green vs Jets :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:07 AM~19673182
> *Whats Up Wrinkles, sorry about the jale
> *


YEA IT IS WHAT IT IS GOT NO ONE TO BLAME BUT MY SELF WAS TRYING TO GET FERIA FROM THE ARMY ALSO WAS IN THE FIELD DIDN'T REINLIST IN TIME SO FUCK IT GOING TO SCHOOL NOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 23 2011, 10:04 AM~19673159
> *Thats never going to happen again..............until al davis is dead. Looks like there are pushing the dude from weekend at bernies around at the raiders game.
> *


Shit he almost is dead,haven't you seen him lately? :wow: 































Here's Freddy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:08 AM~19673190
> *yeah, and it's a joke
> *


IS IT FOR WARRENT SCHOOL


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:09 AM~19673200
> *YEA IT IS WHAT IT IS GOT NO ONE TO BLAME BUT MY SELF WAS TRYING TO GET FERIA FROM THE ARMY ALSO WAS IN THE FIELD DIDN'T REINLIST IN TIME SO FUCK IT GOING TO SCHOOL NOW
> *


yeah and get some extra feria in the reserves


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:06 AM~19673176
> *Not Mucho dog just getting ready to hit the liquor store
> How you been?
> Big ups on pulling that frame.
> ...


Thanks bro. It was 150 but 10% off will my military discount so it was like 145 after taxes. Yea the herrera sisters came up to show us some love :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 10:05 AM~19673160
> *Damn that's shitty, you guys looked real good last week, settin records n shit...u shouldve had some cheladas
> *


Yeah they just use this oil pattern called :dead mans curve"
That is hard as hell to get any reaction out of
And I started drinking too late :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:10 AM~19673205
> *Shit he almost is dead,haven't you seen him lately? :wow:
> Here's Freddy
> 
> ...


MUTHERFAWKER LOOKS LIKE FREDDY ON NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:10 PM~19673205
> *Shit he almost is dead,haven't you seen him lately? :wow:
> Here's Freddy
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

hno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:10 AM~19673208
> *IS IT FOR WARRENT SCHOOL
> *


Yeah, but once i finish here i go back to CO and clear and then head to Korea with no command sponsor. still trying to get the sponsorship but who knows. I'm about the put the car and bike for sale


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:09 AM~19673200
> *YEA IT IS WHAT IT IS GOT NO ONE TO BLAME BUT MY SELF WAS TRYING TO GET FERIA FROM THE ARMY ALSO WAS IN THE FIELD DIDN'T REINLIST IN TIME SO FUCK IT GOING TO SCHOOL NOW*


Where u going to school?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:



get your schooling on brother























Cause you sure in the hell could use some :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:11 AM~19673209
> *yeah and get some extra feria in the reserves
> *


YEA THATS WHAT GONNA DO GONNA SIGN UP FOR THE RESERVES ON MONDAY TRYING TO TAKE TERMINAL LEAVE BUT FAWKERS PUSH IT BACK TILL THE 7 OF FEB


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:10 AM~19673205
> *Shit he almost is dead,haven't you seen him lately? :wow:
> Here's Freddy
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :wow:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:14 AM~19673232
> *YEA THATS WHAT GONNA DO GONNA SIGN UP FOR THE RESERVES ON MONDAY TRYING TO TAKE TERMINAL LEAVE BUT FAWKERS PUSH IT BACK TILL THE 7 OF FEB
> *


Are you staying in CO?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:14 AM~19673232
> *YEA THATS WHAT GONNA DO GONNA SIGN UP FOR THE RESERVES ON MONDAY TRYING TO TAKE TERMINAL LEAVE BUT FAWKERS PUSH IT BACK TILL THE 7 OF FEB
> *


ETS'ing and clearing this should be a great time in life! It was for me atleast! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:11 AM~19673212
> *Thanks bro. It was 150 but 10% off will my military discount so it was like 145 after taxes. Yea the herrera sisters came up to show us some love :h5:
> *


GOOD price

So Matt kicking it wif you guys now?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:12 AM~19673223
> *Where u going to school?
> *


GONNA GO TO INTELLTIC (I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT) TRYING TO GO IN FEB IF NOT THE OTHER CLASS STARTS IN APRIL


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673134
> *What's going on GOODTIMERS  :wave:
> *


Que onda Paulito??how u been, donde estas?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 10:17 AM~19673252
> *Que onda Paulito??how u been, donde estas?
> *


QUe onda Kiko, Still here in petersburg chilling in the Apartment. How's the Fam


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:15 AM~19673240
> *ETS'ing and clearing this should be a great time in life! It was for me atleast! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: YEA KINDA LOOKING FORWARD TO IT... READY FOR A CHANGE I KNOW ITS GONNA BE KINDA RUFF BUT GOT A PLAN SO LET SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:16 AM~19673242
> *GOOD price
> 
> So Matt kicking it wif you guys now?
> *


Matt has always kicked it with us him and chris. In RUTHLESS all the homies have been down with each other since grade school. But matt is a rollerz. and we made chris in charge of pueblo and our chapters in nevada,missouri,iowa and cali.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:15 AM~19673238
> *Are you staying in CO?
> *


YEA GONNA STAY HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:16 AM~19673246
> *GONNA GO TO INTELLTIC (I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT) TRYING TO GO IN FEB IF NOT THE OTHER CLASS STARTS IN APRIL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



You off to a great start Wrinks :biggrin: 


If you made 40k or less there's this Obama deal they can get you in

They wanted to charge me like 40k to go to school for like 16 weeks when I was unemployed.
I unfortunately didn't qualify for any special grants or loans :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:16 AM~19673246
> *GONNA GO TO INTELLTIC (I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT) TRYING TO GO IN FEB IF NOT THE OTHER CLASS STARTS IN APRIL
> *


Yea thats where I go now. I just got back from doing the contractor thing overseas so I am just collecting unemployment and my GI bill chiilin! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:19 AM~19673264
> *Matt has always kicked it with us him and chris. In RUTHLESS all the homies have been down with each other since grade school. But matt is a rollerz. and we made chris in charge of pueblo and our chapters in nevada,missouri,iowa and cali.
> *


That's cool just wondering if he was back in Ruthless
You know him and Adan got a special race going on I think :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:20 AM~19673273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You off to a great start Wrinks :biggrin:
> If you made 40k or less there's this Obama deal they can get you in
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:18 AM~19673260
> *:roflmao: YEA KINDA LOOKING FORWARD TO IT... READY FOR A CHANGE I KNOW ITS GONNA BE KINDA RUFF BUT GOT A PLAN SO LET SEE WHAT HAPPENS
> *


Good luck bro it is easy for us military guys to get a job anywhere u aint got nothing to worry about.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:20 AM~19673273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You off to a great start Wrinks :biggrin:
> If you made 40k or less there's this Obama deal they can get you in
> ...


YEA BUT THE ARMY GONNA PICK UP THE BILL AND PAY ME LIKE 1,200 A MONTH I KNOW ITS NOT ALOT BUT IT SOMETHING


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:22 AM~19673281
> *That's cool just wondering if he was back in Ruthless
> You know him and Adan got a special race going on I think :biggrin:
> *


HAHA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:22 AM~19673286
> *Good luck bro it is easy for us military guys to get a job anywhere u aint got nothing to worry about.
> *


You aint lying about that
Every ap I do nowadays ask if you was in the Military


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:22 AM~19673291
> *YEA BUT THE ARMY GONNA PICK UP THE BILL AND PAY ME LIKE 1,200 A MONTH I KNOW ITS NOT ALOT BUT IT SOMETHING
> *


Beats a blank homie
get your schooling on


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:22 AM~19673291
> *YEA BUT THE ARMY GONNA PICK UP THE BILL AND PAY ME LIKE 1,200 A MONTH I KNOW ITS NOT ALOT BUT IT SOMETHING
> *


HAHA too easy once a month plus your books 1000 too!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:21 AM~19673275
> *Yea thats where I go now. I just got back from doing the contractor thing overseas so I am just collecting unemployment and my GI bill chiilin!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOING FOR


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:22 AM~19673291
> *YEA BUT THE ARMY GONNA PICK UP THE BILL AND PAY ME LIKE 1,200 A MONTH I KNOW ITS NOT ALOT BUT IT SOMETHING
> *


What was your MOS?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:24 AM~19673306
> *Beats a blank homie
> get your schooling on
> *


X2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:25 AM~19673312
> *WHAT YOU GOING FOR
> *


To get my mechanic on. I have been a mechanic for like 12 years now but I want that associates degree and like you I get paid for it so why not. Got to make myself more marketable!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:25 AM~19673313
> *What was your MOS?
> *


IT WAS 52C THEY CHANGED TO 91C THAT A/C AND HEATING REPAIR MAN
(HVAC)


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 10:27 AM~19673326
> *IT WAS 52C THEY CHANGED TO 91C THAT A/C AND HEATING REPAIR MAN
> (HVAC)
> *


that pay's outside right?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning CO :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:27 AM~19673326
> *IT WAS 52C THEY CHANGED TO 91C THAT A/C AND HEATING REPAIR MAN
> (HVAC)
> *


Yea I was a 52D you aint ever thought of going overseas as a contractor? I got the info for recruiters for ITT, Mantech and a couple other ones. In kuwait u aint gonna make less than 130k and afhgan u aint making less than 190 to 230 :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 AM~19673337
> *Good morning CO  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:28 AM~19673335
> *that pay's outside right?
> *


YEA BUT WANNA GO TO SCHOOL TO LEARN MORE BOUT MY JOB I KNOW I CAN WORK ON HUMVEES WANNA LEARN HOW TO WORK ON A/C UNITS ON HOUSES AND INDUSTRYS


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jan 23 2011, 10:18 AM~19673256
> *QUe onda Kiko, Still here in petersburg chilling in the Apartment.  How's the Fam
> *


They doin good gettin bigger...damn I hate that place inever wanna go back hahaha two months was enough for me


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:30 AM~19673346
> *Yea I was a 52D you aint ever thought of going overseas as a contractor? I got the info for recruiters for ITT, Mantech and a couple other ones. In kuwait u aint gonna make less than 130k and afhgan u aint making less than 190 to 23 :wow:
> *


 :wow: YEA I THOUGHT BOUT GOING OVERSEA SHIT I JUST MIGHT STAY OVER THERE 1 YEAR COME BACK AND CHILL IF YOU CAN SHOOT ME THE INFO TO MY PM I'LL APPRECIATE IT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:30 AM~19673346
> *Yea I was a 52D you aint ever thought of going overseas as a contractor? I got the info for recruiters for ITT, Mantech and a couple other ones. In kuwait u aint gonna make less than 130k and afhgan u aint making less than 190 to 230 :wow:
> *


52D THAT A GENARATOR ISN'T THE ONLY THING I COULD DO ON THAT IS CHANGE THE OIL, AND CHANGE THE MAIN GEN AND REPLACE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:34 AM~19673390
> *:wow: YEA I THOUGHT BOUT GOING OVERSEA SHIT I JUST MIGHT STAY OVER THERE 1 YEAR COME BACK AND CHILL IF YOU CAN SHOOT ME THE INFO TO MY PM I'LL APPRECIATE IT
> *


PM sent


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19673414
> *52D THAT A GENARATOR ISN'T THE ONLY THING I COULD DO ON THAT IS CHANGE THE OIL, AND CHANGE THE MAIN GEN AND REPLACE PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!! But you give me a humvv or hemitt and I will work wonders :cheesy: I was a QC inspector for Itt on heavy equipment and AOA.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:38 AM~19673426
> *PM sent
> *


THANKS FOR THE PM


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:41 AM~19673437
> *THANKS FOR THE PM
> *


No prob. :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:40 AM~19673436
> *Me too!!! But you give me a humvv or hemitt and I will work wonders  :cheesy: I was a QC inspector for Itt on heavy equipment and AOA.
> *


WHAT KIND OF EXPERINCE ARE THE CONTRACTORS LOOKING FOR


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:42 AM~19673444
> *WHAT KIND OF EXPERINCE ARE THE CONTRACTORS LOOKING FOR
> *


If u pass the test mantech gives you thats it and military background aint gonna hurt. With Itt we had guys with no military experience got in. u know the deal its who u know. I just gave you the recruiters info so u can skip over the website bullshit. When I worked with KBR them fools take ANYONE!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 10:46 AM~19673471
> *If u pass the test mantech gives you thats it and military background aint gonna hurt. With Itt we had guys with no military experience got in. u know the deal its who u know. I just gave you the recruiters info so u can skip over the website bullshit. When I worked with KBR them fools take ANYONE!
> *


DO THEY PAY AS MUCH AS THE OTHER CONTRACTORS WHEN I WAS IN AFGAN I WAS HEARING THEY DON'T PAY SHIT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:49 AM~19673486
> *DO THEY PAY AS MUCH AS THE OTHER CONTRACTORS WHEN I WAS IN AFGAN I WAS HEARING THEY DON'T PAY SHIT
> *


It depends who u go with. Mantech pays like 180k per year and like a 30 thousand bonus. AECOM dont pay very much in afghan they pay like 150k per year. Alot of people like kuwait including me because u make like 130 k and u only work six days a week u can move your family over there u live in the city not on post stuff like that.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here are some pics of me and the wifey in Iraq, Kuwait and Thailand


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 11:03 AM~19673601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:32 AM~19673365
> *YEA BUT WANNA GO TO SCHOOL TO LEARN MORE BOUT MY JOB I KNOW I CAN WORK ON HUMVEES WANNA LEARN HOW TO WORK ON A/C UNITS ON HOUSES AND INDUSTRYS
> *


Hope you learn it homie open up a business or get you a nice 9-5 job. at home every night getting yelled at by by the wife and kids fighting with eahother.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 23 2011, 11:49 AM~19673486
> *DO THEY PAY AS MUCH AS THE OTHER CONTRACTORS WHEN I WAS IN AFGAN I WAS HEARING THEY DON'T PAY SHIT
> *


They dont pay shit i looked into going with them in afghan


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:12 PM~19673685
> *Hope you learn it homie open up a business or get you a nice 9-5 job. at home every night getting yelled at by by the wife and kids fighting with eahother.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:14 PM~19673699
> *They dont pay shit i looked into going with them in afghan
> *


180k a year tax free up to 91k a year thats not to shabby!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:20 PM~19673756
> *180k a year tax free up to 91k a year thats not to shabby!
> *


*Yeah, but he makes 250K in wyoming :0 *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:05 PM~19673613
> *
> *


I see wut you did there :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:



http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/bot...SNRLL>=42007


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19673028
> *nope dawg 78-80 are the exact same 81-88 are the exact same im sure you noticed when you took that frame off that cutty 2 body mounts where gone cause they would not line up (frame came from 87) 78-80 frame mounts are a little diffrent in the front by the core support and the mounts behind the back wheels, also elco frames are the same as 78-80 g-body frames just 9 inces longer right under the doors that frame you got came from a 87 cut with tha euro clip frame should work perfect for 81-88 just gotta nock the inner rocker out a lil so the body will slide on the frame smooth cause i plated the out side under doors with 1/4
> *


dont think thats right


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:21 PM~19673766
> *Yeah, but he makes 250K in wyoming :0
> *


Thats good but tax free sounds good aswell. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:21 AM~19673766
> *Yeah, but he makes 250K in wyoming :0
> *


At least
:yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:22 PM~19673780
> *At least
> :yes:
> *


*I'm gonna catch up to him one of these years :happysad: *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:20 PM~19673756
> *180k a year tax free up to 91k a year thats not to shabby!
> *


thats not enough especially when you have to stay in the tents and worry about shit and no life at all


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:22 PM~19673771
> *:wow:
> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/bot...SNRLL>=42007
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:22 PM~19673777
> *Thats good but tax free sounds good aswell.  :0
> *


*That's true, but 250K having friends, family, and car shows aROund....can't beat it!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:24 AM~19673798
> *I'm gonna catch up to him one of these years  :happysad:
> *


I aint even gonna fool myself
I'll never make 6 figures
My Wife will probably soon but me never
I better start treating her better :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:22 PM~19673777
> *Thats good but tax free sounds good aswell.  :0
> *


i was told its only tax free if you stay that year over there and you cant come back to the states to visit either . you could fly into denver but once you leave the airport it goes against you


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:24 PM~19673801
> *thats not enough especially when you have to stay in the tents and worry about shit and no life at all
> *


I did one year in Iraq and two years in Kuwaitas a contractor and we didnt stay in tents. In kuwait I had a 2500 sq. ft. villa about thirty feet from the gulf in Iraq we stayed in two man trailers. In Iraq we kind of had no life but in Kuwait the sky was the limit.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:25 PM~19673814
> *I aint even gonna fool myself
> I'll never make 6 figures
> My Wife will probably soon but me never
> ...


*Don't say never homie. I never stepped foot in a college and I make 6 figures. It's all about your inner Hustle and we all know you got that. WORK HARD PLAY HARD  *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:25 PM~19673809
> *That's true, but 250K having friends, family, and car shows aROund....can't beat it!
> *


Thats what i had to look at before i gave up my family for a full year. im glad i didnt do it. But i respect the ones who have made those sacrifices for their families also


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:26 PM~19673817
> *i was told its only tax free if you stay that year over there and you cant come back to the states to visit either . you could fly into denver but once you leave the airport it goes against you
> *


Yea that is kind of true. You cant spend more than 35 days in the states but that just gives u a reason to go all over the world especially THAILAND haha :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:27 PM~19673828
> *Don't say never homie. I never stepped foot in a college and I make 6 figures. It's all about your inner Hustle and we all know you got that. WORK HARD PLAY HARD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:28 PM~19673833
> *Thats what i had to look at before i gave up my family for a full year. im glad i didnt do it. But i respect the ones who have made those sacrifices for their families also
> *


*Yeah for real. You always have to do what's best for the Fam!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:27 AM~19673828
> *Don't say never homie. I never stepped foot in a college and I make 6 figures. It's all about your inner Hustle and we all know you got that. WORK HARD PLAY HARD
> *


Yeah I think I just gotta get outta construction and into something else.
I really hope this is a blessing in disguise cause my ass is tired of going from 1 job to the next.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:28 PM~19673842
> *Yea that is kind of true. You cant spend more than 35 days in the states but that just gives u a reason to go all over the world especially THAILAND haha  :biggrin:
> *


That is one way to go out there and see places you would never see


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19673853
> *Yeah I think I just gotta get outta construction and into something else.
> I really hope this is a blessing in disguise cause my ass is tired of going from 1 job to the next.
> *


get some education bro it will pay off eventually. mine finally did and now the mine is going to pay for my classes at the college that will benefit my job and 60 % on classes that arent job related


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19673857
> *That is one way to go out there and see places you would never see
> *


Yea it was good I have a offer from mantech now in afghan but I spent too much time away form the fam so now I just wanna chill for a little bit after the this car season I will reconsider it. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No disrespect to Colorado
But coming here was definately a change from LA and PHX
I guess sometimes there is sacrifices you have to make to better your life.
I could not imagine going to Iraq or someplace.
Shit I was going stir-crazy in Canon City.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 11:31 AM~19673871
> *get some education bro it will pay off eventually. mine finally did and now the mine is going to pay for my classes at the college that will benefit my job and 60 % on classes that arent job related
> *


I'm really debating going back to school


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:33 PM~19673883
> *No disrespect to Colorado
> But coming here was definately a change from LA and PHX
> I guess sometimes there is sacrifices you have to make to better your life.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:32 PM~19673877
> *Yea it was good I have a offer from mantech now in afghan but I spent too much time away form the fam so now I just wanna chill for a little bit after the this car season I will reconsider it.  :dunno:
> *


Yeah i worked with a guy that has high clearance as an electrician. he goes there for short jobs and makes like 300 g in 6 months or less . he has all his shit payed off and only works when he wants in the states.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:33 PM~19673891
> *I'm really debating going back to school
> *


It cant hurt you roy.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19673853
> *Yeah I think I just gotta get outta construction and into something else.
> I really hope this is a blessing in disguise cause my ass is tired of going from 1 job to the next.
> *


*You can easily make 6 figures in costruction homie. You gotta climb that totem pole to where YOU are making the decisions of who to lay off and where to make positive changes that affect the company's financial positioning. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 11:33 AM~19673894
> *:wow:
> *


No not behind bars :biggrin: 



That was Folsom :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19673899
> *Yeah i worked with a guy that has high clearance as an electrician. he goes there for short jobs and makes like 300 g in 6 months or less . he has all his shit payed off and only works when he wants in the states.
> *


Damn being a mechanic is one of the lower paying jobs over there it is still good but like you said there are some guys over there making bank and u dont pay for shit over there food,housing etc.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19673903
> *You can easily make 6 figures in costruction homie. You gotta climb that totem pole to where YOU are making the decisions of who to lay off and where to make positive changes that affect the company's financial positioning.
> *


Yeah Roy as much of a bullshitter as you are you should be a car salesman or be the boss of the constuction company with a hot ass secretary


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:35 PM~19673907
> *No not behind bars :biggrin:
> That was Folsom :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:34 AM~19673903
> *You can easily make 6 figures in costruction homie. You gotta climb that totem pole to where YOU are making the decisions of who to lay off and where to make positive changes that affect the company's financial positioning.
> *


Yeah I have already been a foreman more than a few times
It's just keeping the yob long enough to advance.
If the economy ever gets back to normal I may stay in it. :dunno:
But these cold ass Winters are killing an old mofo like me :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19673921
> *Yeah Roy as much of a bullshitter as you are you should be a car salesman or be the boss of the constuction company with a hot ass secretary
> *


Sales are scary
You are either really Good and make alot of money
Or you are really shitty and don't make caca


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:37 PM~19673937
> *Yeah I have already been a foreman more than a few times
> It's just keeping the yob long enough to advance.
> If the economy ever gets back to normal I may stay in it. :dunno:
> ...


I hear ya that foreman shit aint really worth it i mean it does pay higher but im tired of that cold ass weather too. im wondering what its going to be like for me now. definitely better im sure.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:39 PM~19673950
> *I hear ya that foreman shit aint really worth it i mean it does pay higher but im tired of that cold ass weather too. im wondering what its going to be like for me now. definitely better im sure.
> *


*So where do you have to move?*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:39 PM~19673945
> *Sales are scary
> You are either really Good and make alot of money
> Or you are really shitty and don't make caca
> *


just convince them they need it and that it will change their life for the better. kinda like selling drugs :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 11:39 AM~19673950
> *I hear ya that foreman shit aint really worth it i mean it does pay higher but im tired of that cold ass weather too. im wondering what its going to be like for me now. definitely better im sure.
> *


Yeah then you gotta pile on the Carharts and that shit gets heavy to work in


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:40 PM~19673955
> *So where do you have to move?
> *


Green River Wyoming about 2 hours longer in drive to Pueblo now


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:42 PM~19673970
> *Green River Wyoming about 2 hours longer in drive to Pueblo now
> *


*Is the fam moving with you?*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ~nip/tuck~, raiderhater719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, Anson72, OVERTIME, cl1965ss


:0 :wave: 
whats up JEFE
whats up Colorado riderz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 11:42 AM~19673970
> *Green River Wyoming about 2 hours longer in drive to Pueblo now
> *


 :wow: 


That's a trip


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:42 PM~19673974
> *Is the fam moving with you?
> *


Yeah but the kids will finish the school year first before they move .then i have to sell the house too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 23 2011, 11:42 AM~19673975
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ~nip/tuck~, raiderhater719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, Anson72, OVERTIME, cl1965ss
> :0  :wave:
> ...


:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 01:41 PM~19673967
> *Yeah then you gotta pile on the Carharts and that shit gets heavy to work in
> *


I got a ton of Carharts. They ain't lite. :happysad:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:43 PM~19673986
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :h5: 
ROy.. whats happen bROther.. how you been, hows the Fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 11:43 AM~19673984
> *Yeah but the kids will finish the school year first before they move .then i have to sell the house too.
> *


I can't wait for the market to turn around
I'm thinking of selling also,this house is too big for us.
Plus we need more chrome money :yessad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 23 2011, 12:44 PM~19673988
> *I got a ton of Carharts. They ain't lite. :happysad:
> *


I look like that kid on the christmas story when im working outside and like kenny from southpark looking out of a little hole with all my shit on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 23 2011, 11:44 AM~19673988
> *I got a ton of Carharts. They ain't lite. :happysad:
> *


Especially when they are wet and muddy


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:43 PM~19673984
> *Yeah but the kids will finish the school year first before they move .then i have to sell the house too.
> *


*Sounds like the wifey isn't too happy :happysad: Why not rent your house? I'm still undecided what I am going to do with my house. I'm thinking rent it for a year and if I like Houston enough I will sell it and buy a house here.*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 01:46 PM~19674013
> *Especially when they are wet and muddy
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ~nip/tuck~, lacwood, cl1965ss, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove, Anson72

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

ROLLERZ ONLY - GOOD TIMES _ RUTHLESS KUSTOMS

:biggrin: WORLD PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 23 2011, 12:42 PM~19673975
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ~nip/tuck~, raiderhater719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, Anson72, OVERTIME, cl1965ss
> :0  :wave:
> ...


*What's good Orlando? Car looking GOOD bRO. Keep pushing, tell the Fam I said Hi.*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 12:46 PM~19674014
> *Sounds like the wifey isn't too happy  :happysad:  Why not rent your house? I'm still undecided what I am going to do with my house. I'm thinking rent it for a year and if I like Houston enough I will sell it and buy a house here.
> *


i just dont want to be a landlord dealing with people breaking shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 23 2011, 11:45 AM~19673999
> *:wave:  :h5:
> ROy.. whats happen bROther.. how you been, hows the Fam
> *


Doing better than I deserve bRO
Fams doing GOOD
How you and the Fam been Orlando?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:46 AM~19674014
> *Sounds like the wifey isn't too happy  :happysad:  Why not rent your house? I'm still undecided what I am going to do with my house. I'm thinking rent it for a year and if I like Houston enough I will sell it and buy a house here.
> *


Tippin on 4 fos :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 23 2011, 12:47 PM~19674023
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ~nip/tuck~, lacwood, cl1965ss, raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, AllHustle NoLove, Anson72
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19674028
> *i just dont want to be a landlord dealing with people breaking shit
> *


*I hear that. My house is only 3 years old and pretty much everything is brand new still. Scary to think that some one can destroy your house in a year's time.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:52 AM~19674064
> *I hear that. My house is only 3 years old and pretty much everything is brand new still. Scary to think that some one can destroy your house in a year's time.
> *


And you gotta fix a bunch a chit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:53 PM~19674068
> *And you gotta fix a bunch a chit
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RAG3ROY, plague, WestsideRider, AllHustle NoLove, raiderhater719, OVERTIME, ~nip/tuck~
what up fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 11:54 AM~19674075
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: RAG3ROY, plague, WestsideRider, AllHustle NoLove, raiderhater719, OVERTIME, ~nip/tuck~
> what up fam
> *


:wave:
What up Phillipa 
:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, plague, WestsideRider, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, OVERTIME, ~nip/tuck~

*We almost have a TAKE OVER :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost GameTIME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:56 PM~19674085
> *Almost GameTIME :biggrin:
> *


*I'm going JETS / BEARS!!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:55 AM~19674084
> *7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, plague, WestsideRider, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, OVERTIME, ~nip/tuck~
> 
> We almost have a TAKE OVER  :cheesy:
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RAG3ROY, *AllHustle NoLove, OVERTIME*, lacwood, *plague, *raiderhater719, *~nip/tuck~*


hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 12:54 PM~19674075
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: RAG3ROY, plague, WestsideRider, AllHustle NoLove, raiderhater719, OVERTIME, ~nip/tuck~
> what up fam
> *


*What's good bROther! How is the car coming along and the business?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:57 AM~19674093
> *I'm going JETS / BEARS!!!!
> *


:yes:
I'm hoping Jets take it all
They deserve it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:57 PM~19674101
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, OVERTIME, lacwood, plague, raiderhater719, ~nip/tuck~
> hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:58 PM~19674107
> *:yes:
> I'm hoping Jets take it all
> They deserve it
> *


*I hope it's Jets and the Bears in the superbowl with a Bears win. The Bears have been my second team since I was a kid.*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought I did ok, looks like I shoulda joineed the service and stack chips like you ballers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAG3ROY, Anson72, lacwood, AllHustle NoLove, plague, *raiderlover719*

Hey Rick I may have a buyer for that frame
How mush you want for it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 12:01 PM~19674124
> *I thought I did ok, looks like I shoulda joineed the service and stack chips like you ballers
> *


I'm telling ya huh?
Chit I'll be happy just to be working right now :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 01:01 PM~19674134
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, Anson72, lacwood, AllHustle NoLove, plague, raiderlover719
> 
> ...


I would let it go for three but I really wanna trade it :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:23 PM~19674280
> *I would let it go for three but I really wanna trade it  :dunno:
> *


What you wanna trade it for?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 01:23 PM~19674280
> *I would let it go for three but I really wanna trade it  :dunno:
> *


300 ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19674294
> *What you wanna trade it for?
> *


I don't maybe lowrider bike stuff or a whole bike guns anything worth it u know


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 23 2011, 01:26 PM~19674307
> *300 ?
> *


Yea probably


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19674331
> *I don't maybe lowrider bike stuff or a whole bike guns anything worth it u know
> *


I'll let the guy know
Wonder if it will work on a Hopper?
How's it look?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 01:30 PM~19674339
> *Yea probably
> *


Thats a good price


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Jan 23 2011, 11:58 AM~19674104
> *What's good bROther! How is the car coming along and the business?
> *


its been tuff but I got a full time job now so it will get back there


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+Jan 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19674025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family is good.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 11:55 AM~19674083
> *:wave:
> What up Phillipa
> :wave:
> *


I LIKE THE COLOR YOU GOING WITH ON THOSE GUTS FOR YOUR RIDE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 01:31 PM~19674344
> *I'll let the guy know
> Wonder if it will work on a Hopper?
> How's it look?
> *


It looks good I will take some pics tomorrow and post it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 12:32 PM~19674354
> *I LIKE THE COLOR YOU GOING WITH ON THOSE GUTS FOR YOUR RIDE
> *


Thanks bRO
Trying to be Neutral yet make the Gold and Tan Pop :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19674364
> *It looks good I will take some pics tomorrow and post it
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19674368
> *Thanks bRO
> Trying to be Neutral yet make the Gold and Tan Pop :happysad:
> *


AFTER AWHILE IM SURE YOU WILL BE MATCHING THE TOP THAT COLOR TOO :0


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

And a 1







and a 2








and a 3







and a 4









REMEMBER! STRETCHING IS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE BODY  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 12:38 PM~19674392
> *AFTER AWHILE IM SURE YOU  WILL BE MATCHING THE TOP THAT COLOR TOO :0
> *


Maybe so because it's gROwing on me.
I just can't afford it right now to be honest with you.
Paint and interior alone are killing me being yobless


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 23 2011, 12:39 PM~19674406
> *And a 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 12:40 PM~19674409
> *Maybe so because it's gROwing on me.
> I just can't afford it right now to be honest with you.
> Paint and interior alone are killing me being yobless
> *


I KNOW HOW THAT IS, COLORS ON CLASSICS JUST LOOK GOOD TO ME, BASIC COLORS ARE TO BUT THE PAINT AND DIFFRENT COLORS MAKE ME REALLY STOP


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 01:47 PM~19674492
> *I KNOW HOW THAT IS, COLORS ON CLASSICS JUST LOOK GOOD TO ME, BASIC COLORS ARE TO BUT THE PAINT AND DIFFRENT COLORS MAKE ME REALLY STOP
> *


You need to change that avatar now :biggrin: How was SLC and the game?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LOS_RUTHLESS, impala63




Finally a RUTHLESS TAKEOVER :biggrin:  hahaha wut upper guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, impala63


Wut up Los


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 12:50 PM~19674527
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, impala63
> Wut up Los
> *


WHAT UP RICK!!!!! AND WAIT A MINUTE BRO I TALKED TO MY PARENTS BOUT THAT FRAME FOR MY BROTHERS CAR LAST NIGHT THEY DOWN TO REBUILD HIS SHIT FOR HIM SO I WILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE SOMETIME SOON WITH THEM BIKE PARTS SORRY ROY TELL UR BOY LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BUT IAM OUT YALL GOTTA GO DO SOME RUNNIN AROUND :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 23 2011, 08:46 AM~19672680
> *Where did you ladies go
> *


Showtime for happy hour


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 23 2011, 01:57 PM~19674573
> *WHAT UP RICK!!!!! AND WAIT A MINUTE BRO I TALKED TO MY PARENTS BOUT THAT FRAME FOR MY BROTHERS CAR LAST NIGHT THEY DOWN TO REBUILD HIS SHIT FOR HIM SO I WILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE SOMETIME SOON WITH THEM BIKE PARTS SORRY ROY TELL UR BOY LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE
> *


U better hurry haha money talks bullshit walks


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Championship Sunday mark it in stone PACKERS and STEELERS superbowl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 23 2011, 12:57 PM~19674573
> *WHAT UP RICK!!!!! AND WAIT A MINUTE BRO I TALKED TO MY PARENTS BOUT THAT FRAME FOR MY BROTHERS CAR LAST NIGHT THEY DOWN TO REBUILD HIS SHIT FOR HIM SO I WILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE SOMETIME SOON WITH THEM BIKE PARTS SORRY ROY TELL UR BOY LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 02:05 PM~19674641
> *Championship Sunday mark it in stone PACKERS and STEELERS superbowl
> *


I agree


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19674504
> *You need to change that avatar now  :biggrin:  How was SLC and the game?
> *


 :biggrin: , WAS GOOD DADDY, MY KID DID, GOOD BUT THEY WERE RANKED FIRST AND LOST TO A TEAM THEY SHOULDNT HAVE :0 UP SET


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!
Whut up josh, phillipa & everyone else!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2011, 02:24 PM~19674765
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> Whut up josh, phillipa & everyone else!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wut up fes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19674765
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> Whut up josh, phillipa & everyone else!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey, how you been doing daddy, feels like I just moved from down there yesterday, loved Colorado lowriding, but I see it in every lowrider mag, the southern colorado is getting featured like crazy well colorado period nice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 23 2011, 02:02 PM~19674607
> *Showtime for happy hour
> *



WE WENT OUT ON FRIDAY, WAS THE SHOW PACKED LAST NIGHT???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2011, 02:24 PM~19674765
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> Whut up josh, phillipa & everyone else!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup fed bro


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!

:wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 23 2011, 03:00 PM~19674968
> *What up Colorado!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


wats up IZZ DOGG HOWS THANGZ WIT A PIMP?? :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: <span style=\'color:green\'>chale.brown719
Another RUTHLESS takeover twice in one day!!!! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 23 2011, 03:00 PM~19674968
> *What up Colorado!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


Wut up Izzy? :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, BIGJIM, *chale.brown719*


Ladies and gentleman the one and only CHALEBROWN is in da house!!! :wave: :worship:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 02:46 PM~19674886
> *Sup fed bro
> *


Sorry, what's up FES..phone likes to correct me....not calling anybody a " fed" lol


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT UP MY PREZ


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yo ricky did you see any big bodys at that junk yard or have you seen any around at the other ones?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:00 PM~19675381
> *Sorry, what's up FES..phone likes to correct me....not calling anybody a " fed" lol
> *


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:05 PM~19675411
> *Yo ricky did you see any big bodys at that junk yard or have you seen any around at the other ones?
> *


I thought I seen a couple go to the webite u pull u pay in colorado springs and put In the make and model and it will tell u if the car is there what year is yours


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Mines a 96' I was gonna try to price a frame so I could just do a basic install this season and have a frame I can wrap in the meantime when Im not busy for next year


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:14 PM~19675471
> *Mines a 96' I was gonna try to price a frame so I could just do a basic install this season and have a frame I can wrap in the meantime when Im not busy for next year
> *


The frames are 150 and 10% w/military discount let me know when I'm down then u just have to get the metal is it a fleetwood


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 23 2011, 03:02 PM~19675393
> *WHAT UP MY PREZ
> *


What up Jimmy, what u been up to brotha??u watching the games??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah its a fleetwood


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:34 PM~19675595
> *Yeah its a fleetwood
> *


It says only a 89 fleetwood but there is a 97 seville I don't know if it has the same frame


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19675620
> *It says only a 89 fleetwood but there is a 97 seville I don't know if it has the same frame
> *


Huh, ill have my parts dept look for one I guess, nothing else will work cuz 96 was the last year of the rear wheel drives


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:40 PM~19675641
> *Huh, ill have my parts dept look for one I guess, nothing else will work cuz 96 was the last year of the rear wheel drives
> *


In denver they have a 96 seville and 92-99 deville maybe one of them will work :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill look into it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 03:45 PM~19675679
> *In denver they have a 96 seville and 92-99 deville maybe one of them will work :dunno:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TRYIN TO DO?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I am glad we got rid of cutler he just gave up today and left his team hanging supposedly he got hurt YEA RIGHT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:51 PM~19675719
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TRYIN TO DO?
> *


He wants to get a frame and wrap it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:51 PM~19675719
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TRYIN TO DO?
> *


What's up man? Im lookin for a frame for my fleetwood. I got a setup I wanna put in soon but Im not gonna hav e time to wrap my frame this season so I want a second one I can wrap jp so I can do a solid setup for next year, probably just lay and play for now, but wanna do it right so I can do a chain bridge, third pump, and more voltage next year


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:00 PM~19675755
> *What's up man? Im lookin for a frame for my fleetwood. I got a setup I wanna put in soon but Im not gonna hav e time to wrap my frame this season so I want a second one I can wrap jp so I can do a solid setup for next year, probably just lay and play for now, but wanna do it right so I can do a chain bridge, third pump, and more voltage next year
> *


NO FWD OF THOSE YEARS WILL WORK, NEED 77-96 RWD CADDY, FLEETWOOD, DEVILLE, BROUGHAM JUST HAVE TO BE RWD,


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 23 2011, 04:26 PM~19675550
> *What up Jimmy, what u been up to brotha??u watching the games??
> *


YEAH , AND HAVING SOME BEERS . SHIT I JUS BEEN CHILLIN WORKING ALL THE TIME ,AND WEN I GET A CHANCE I PUTTIN OVERTIME ON THE RIDE . WHAT ABOUT U , U FIND A CRIB YET


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 05:03 PM~19675772
> *NO FWD OF THOSE YEARS WILL WORK, NEED 77-96 RWD CADDY, FLEETWOOD, DEVILLE, BROUGHAM JUST HAVE TO BE RWD,
> *


Those would all bolt up to the 93-96 body?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 05:03 PM~19675772
> *NO FWD OF THOSE YEARS WILL WORK, NEED 77-96 RWD CADDY, FLEETWOOD, DEVILLE, BROUGHAM JUST HAVE TO BE RWD,
> *


Good to know :thumbsup: There are a lot of caddis at the junk yard here and denver


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 04:09 PM~19675805
> *Those would all bolt up to the 93-96 body?
> *


A FEW OR DIFFRENT BUT THE FRAME IS THE SAME AND WILL WORK EASY I HAVE ONE AT MY HOUSE FORSALE I THINK THE CAR IS A 93 BIGBODY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 04:10 PM~19675810
> *Good to know  :thumbsup:  There are a lot of caddis at the junk yard here and denver
> *


COLORADO HAS THE BEST JUNK YARDS, I MADE FRIENDS WITH ALOT OF THE GUYS OUT THERE MY FAVORITE ONE IS THE ONE WERE THEY ONLY HAVE CADDYS I MADE A KILLING OFF THAT PLACE, THEY HAVE EVERYTHING YOUR HOMIE IS LOOKING FOR AND MORE WHEN I LIVED THERE, HE LET ME WALK HIS LOT AND TAKE MY OWN PARTS OFF, THE USUALLY TAKE THE PARTS OFF FOR YOU GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheesy: JUST DONT GO TO ANY ROY SENDS YOU TO HE SENT ME TO A BONE YARD THEM SHITS WERE PICKED OVER, I CALLED HIM AND WAS LIKE DAMN HOMIE THESE SHITS IS STRIPPED


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 05:15 PM~19675846
> *:cheesy: JUST DONT GO TO ANY ROY SENDS YOU TO HE SENT ME TO A BONE YARD THEM SHITS WERE PICKED OVER, I CALLED HIM AND WAS LIKE DAMN HOMIE THESE SHITS IS STRIPPED
> *


Haha yea I'm like a little kid when it comes to the junkyard :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:15 PM~19675846
> *:cheesy: JUST DONT GO TO ANY ROY SENDS YOU TO HE SENT ME TO A BONE YARD THEM SHITS WERE PICKED OVER, I CALLED HIM AND WAS LIKE DAMN HOMIE THESE SHITS IS STRIPPED
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good to know, good lookin out plague


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:21 PM~19675904
> *:dunno:
> *


THAT WAS ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO, AND I GOT LOST AND YOU TOLD ME ABOUT A YARD OUT THERE SO I WENT, I DONT THINK YOU WOULD REMEMBER BUT IT WAS FUNNY :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:23 PM~19675918
> *THAT WAS ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO, AND I GOT LOST AND YOU TOLD ME ABOUT A YARD OUT THERE SO I WENT, I DONT THINK YOU WOULD REMEMBER BUT IT WAS FUNNY :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yeah that was the one they got the frame from
You know any besides webbs in CO with Impala parts?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:28 PM~19675965
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah that was the one they got the frame from
> You know any besides webbs in CO with Impala parts?
> *


I DONT KNOW THE NAMES I JUST KNOW HOW TO GET THERE AND THE IMPALAS I USUALLY DONT LOOK FOR U KNOW THAT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:32 PM~19675990
> *I DONT KNOW THE NAMES I JUST KNOW HOW TO GET THERE AND THE IMPALAS I USUALLY DONT LOOK FOR U KNOW THAT
> *


You get finished on your ride yet bRO?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19676047
> *You get finished on your ride yet bRO?
> *


NO SIR, THE BLACK CADDY SOLD, I STILL HAVE A CADDY, BUT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING OLDER, BUT NOT A IMPALA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 04:38 PM~19676063
> *NO SIR, THE BLACK CADDY SOLD, I STILL HAVE A CADDY, BUT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING OLDER, BUT NOT A IMPALA
> *


Impalas are overrated


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:40 PM~19676078
> *Impalas are overrated
> *


NAW I LIKE THEM, BUT WERE I AM FROM PEOPLE NEVER HAD THEM, SO I JUST NEVER GOT INTO THEM I WOULD LOVE A 67 VERT THO I LOVE THEM BODY LINES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 05:02 PM~19676248
> *NAW I LIKE THEM, BUT WERE I AM FROM PEOPLE NEVER HAD THEM, SO I JUST NEVER GOT INTO THEM I WOULD LOVE A 67 VERT THO I LOVE THEM BODY LINES
> *


Here's a proyect
http://denver.craigslist.org/bar/2107472210.html

There was a bad ass one with hideaways that was for sale earlier,musta sold


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 05:20 PM~19676342
> *Here's a proyect
> http://denver.craigslist.org/bar/2107472210.html
> 
> ...


THANKS IMMA HAVE MY COUSIN CALL ON THAT TOMORROW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 05:29 PM~19676415
> *THANKS IMMA HAVE MY COUSIN CALL ON THAT TOMORROW
> *


sounds like he'll wheel and deal


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Steelers.....damn


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 07:06 PM~19676705
> *Steelers.....damn
> *


 :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 07:25 PM~19676831
> *:0
> *


 I doubt green bay can hang with them the way there playing tonight :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 07:33 PM~19676913
> *I doubt green bay can hang with them the way there playing tonight :wow:
> *


Co-signed :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500 

Rules to be posted SOON  *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Packers and the Steelers I got the Packers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 07:51 PM~19677728
> *Packers and the Steelers I got the Packers
> *


X719


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 23 2011, 08:51 PM~19677728
> *Packers and the Steelers I got the Packers
> *


X3


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill take Pittsburgh hno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 09:12 PM~19677976
> *Ill take Pittsburgh  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19677976
> *Ill take Pissburgh  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

damn im 42 years old and just found out that Colorado is not part of the Midwest!the Midwest states consist of the following.nd,sd,ne,ks,mn,ia,mo,il,wi,ch,mi,in!!!!!aint that a som bish!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Full room!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Jan 23 2011, 09:10 PM~19678576
> *damn im 42 years old and just found out that Colorado is not part of the Midwest!the Midwest states consist of the following.nd,sd,ne,ks,mn,ia,mo,il,wi,ch,mi,in!!!!!aint that a som bish!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


Southwest?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

ugh! Back to work


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up co.lets start the week off GOOD :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:22 AM~19673281
> *That's cool just wondering if he was back in Ruthless
> You know him and Adan got a special race going on I think :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 07:33 AM~19680886
> *Good morning CO
> *


WHAT UP RICK NO SCHOOL TODAY??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:44 AM~19681640
> *WHAT UP RICK NO SCHOOL TODAY??
> *


I am playing hookie! :biggrin: haha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:48 AM~19681665
> *I am playing hookie! :biggrin:  haha
> *


HELL YA THAT'S WHAT'S UP HAHAHA WHAT U BOUT TO DO TODAY PIMPIN


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:52 AM~19681696
> *HELL YA THAT'S WHAT'S UP HAHAHA WHAT U BOUT TO DO TODAY PIMPIN
> *


Chill. Probably take my girls to memorial park.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:54 AM~19681708
> *Chill. Probably take my girls to memorial park.
> *


HELL YA THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:57 AM~19681742
> *HELL YA THAT'S WHAT'S UP
> *


U at school? U better bring the stuff by to trade for the frame!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719,* moparlow*, LOS_RUTHLESS, bighomie68





Mr.matt herrera is in da building everybody! :roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19681772
> *U at school? U better bring the stuff by to trade for the frame!
> *


YA IAM IN THIS BITCH AND OK I'LL TAKE IT TODAY WHEN I GET OUT AT 12:30 well if that's coo wit u


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:05 AM~19681813
> *YA IAM IN THIS BITCH AND OK I'LL TAKE IT TODAY WHEN I GET OUT AT 12:30 well if that's coo wit u
> *



Sounds like a plan man!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 09:50 PM~19678975
> *Southwest?
> *


just west my homie told me that Colorado wasnt considered Midwest so i checked.damnit just west :dunno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:05 AM~19681809
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, moparlow, LOS_RUTHLESS, bighomie68
> Mr.matt herrera is in da building everybody!    :roflmao:
> *


O SHIT WHAT UPPPP HEY MATT DID U CHECK IF COULD GET THAT METAL FOR ME TO BUILD A RACK U NO ****** IS BROKE THESE DAYS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:09 AM~19681841
> *O SHIT WHAT UPPPP HEY MATT DID U CHECK IF COULD GET THAT METAL FOR ME TO BUILD A RACK U NO ****** IS BROKE THESE DAYS
> *


Go get that rack outta the cAR WE JUST PULLED THE FRAME OFF OF


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:12 AM~19681867
> *Go get that rack outta the cAR WE JUST PULLED THE FRAME OFF OF
> *


NA MAN I TOLD U THIS ALEADY THAT SHIT WAS MADE BY A BED FRAME HAHA PLUS I WANNA SAY I BUILT MY OWN SHIT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:16 AM~19681893
> *NA MAN I TOLD U THIS ALEADY THAT SHIT WAS MADE BY A BED FRAME HAHA PLUS I WANNA SAY I BUILT MY OWN SHIT
> *


Fuck it all its doing is holding the batts :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good eric!!! whut up CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2011, 12:11 PM~19682296
> *Whutz good eric!!! whut up CO!!!
> *


Wut up Fes!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19682360
> *Wut up Fes!
> *


whutz good ricky!!! looks like you guys puttin in work!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 24 2011, 08:31 AM~19681166
> *HOW BOUT THEM STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE GREEN AND YELLOW VS BLACK AND YELLOW LETS GO PACKS :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2011, 02:12 PM~19683208
> *whutz good ricky!!! looks like you guys puttin in work!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Trying to! When u got ur slip yoke on ur car done where did u get it at


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost page two WTF


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:09 AM~19681841
> *O SHIT WHAT UPPPP HEY MATT DID U CHECK IF COULD GET THAT METAL FOR ME TO BUILD A RACK U NO ****** IS BROKE THESE DAYS
> *


What's up homie I got some 1/8 thick angle iron I may be able to hook u up with depending on how much you need...let me know


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT UP COLORADO.. GOODTMERS JUST PASSIN THRU... WHAT UP WRINKLES AND MIKEYMIKE..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 24 2011, 05:36 PM~19685582
> *WHAT UP COLORADO.. GOODTMERS JUST PASSIN THRU... WHAT UP WRINKLES AND MIKEYMIKE..
> *


Q~VO RUBE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 24 2011, 06:36 PM~19686227
> *
> *


Whats up stranger :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN HOMIES


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 24 2011, 07:55 PM~19686433
> *WUS CRACKIN HOMIES
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
THIS IS GONNA BE HELD HERE IN THE SPRINGS THOUGHT I WOULD PUT IT UP CAUSE MY DUMB ASS DIDNT KNOW WHAT CITY IT WAS GONNA BE HELD IN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 24 2011, 07:03 PM~19686516
> *THIS IS GONNA BE HELD HERE IN THE SPRINGS THOUGHT I WOULD PUT IT UP CAUSE MY DUMB ASS DIDNT KNOW WHAT CITY IT WAS GONNA BE HELD IN :biggrin:
> *


You really need to apply for that schooling asap :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:05 PM~19686548
> *You really need to apply for that schooling asap :happysad:
> *


THANKS ASSHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> *First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


LawLess Hydraulics is gonna try and be there :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 24 2011, 07:14 PM~19686645
> *THANKS ASSHOLE  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome Sphincter


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *JM6386*, RO4LIFE 719, TRAVIEZO83, aavigil54, lacwood, raiderhater719





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody have a german shepard puppy for sale????


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was checkin out Lowrider's website and it looks like Beto(ODB Ent.) aint doin the sanctioned tour stops this year. I heard a rumor the Pueblo show wasn't comin back, but at the show last year Beto announced he had signed a 10yr contract :dunno: I hope they bring it back, its a great show!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 24 2011, 07:28 PM~19686854
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JM6386, RO4LIFE 719, TRAVIEZO83, aavigil54, lacwood, raiderhater719
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When did you gain so much weight Wrinkles????












































[/quote]


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> When did you gain so much weight Wrinkles????


[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, OVERTIME, JM6386


ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

how many more do we need for a TAKEOVER????????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 24 2011, 08:32 PM~19686910
> *:wave:
> *



how is the new job bRO


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 23 2011, 08:22 PM~19678125
> *:0
> *






























:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 24 2011, 07:48 PM~19687101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too Clean !!!
:wow:

Got any power options on her?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> When did you gain so much weight Wrinkles????


[/quote]
:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHATS UP ROY DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19687366
> *WHATS UP ROY DOGG
> *


Not much bro just kickin it enjoying my day off,you?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:13 PM~19687395
> *Not much bro just kickin it enjoying my day off,you?
> *


 :roflmao: DAY OFF? :biggrin: . SHIT HOMIE I JUS CHILLIN ENJOYING MY DAY OFF FROM DRINKING


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, chale.brown719


Wut up RUTHLESS </span>in da house

Wut up mr. roy


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:50 PM~19687133
> *Too Clean !!!
> :wow:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: power windows, power vent windows, tilt steering, factory tinted glass, and the higher hp 327 :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

~99 PROMBLEMS~

Posts: 1,966
Joined: Feb 2007
From: 805 TO DA 719
Car Club: GOODTIMES C.C. 






> ]First CLA SoCo Meeting
> 
> Inviting all car clubs and solo riders to attend the 1st Southern CLA meeting.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
THIS IS GONNA BE HELD HERE IN THE SPRINGS THOUGHT I WOULD PUT IT UP CAUSE MY DUMB ASS DIDNT KNOW WHAT CITY IT WAS GONNA BE HELD IN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 24 2011, 08:26 PM~19687571
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  power windows, power vent windows, tilt steering, factory tinted glass, and the higher hp 327  :wow:
> *


Very nice
I wish I had power vent windows
I only got power brakes,steering,windows,and seat . :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 24 2011, 08:26 PM~19687564
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, chale.brown719
> Wut up RUTHLESS </span>in da house
> ...


Not much homie just enjoying the day off


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:35 PM~19687686
> *Not much homie just enjoying the day off
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:35 PM~19687686
> *Not much homie just enjoying the day off
> *



dont you have every day off :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 24 2011, 08:37 PM~19687713
> *dont you have every day off :dunno:
> *


Right now I do :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ROY YOU GONNA BE AT THE CLA?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:34 PM~19687663
> *Very nice
> I wish I had power vent windows
> I only got power brakes,steering,windows,and seat . :happysad:
> *


my 3 has power brakes also.. front disc brakes. I wish i had pwr bucket seats. I added the power vents. Doors look funny with cranks/switches. So I hit up tpmuncie on here and he hooked me up with the vent window kit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19687735
> *my 3 has power brakes also.. front disc brakes.  I wish i had pwr bucket seats.  I added the power vents.  Doors look funny with cranks/switches.  So I hit up tpmuncie on here and he hooked me up with the vent window kit
> *


Was it hard to do?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19687733
> *ROY YOU GONNA BE AT THE CLA?
> *


Imma have to check my schedule :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:41 PM~19687779
> *Imma have to check my schedule :happysad:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 08:42 PM~19687793
> *:drama:
> *


Most likely Imma be there,how bout you fawker?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19687819
> *Most likely Imma be there,how bout you fawker?
> *


YEAH IMMA GT IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:40 PM~19687762
> *Was it hard to do?
> *


the hardest part is cutting ur door panels... thats it. not bad at all brotha


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19687819
> *Most likely Imma be there,how bout you fawker?
> *


I THINK ITS DOWN SOUTH BY THE CRIB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jan 24 2011, 08:47 PM~19687880
> *the hardest part is cutting ur door panels... thats it.  not bad at all brotha
> *


Imma have to do that because I always thought the handles looked dumb with all my power chit too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688000
> *I THINK ITS DOWN SOUTH BY THE CRIB
> *


 :wow: 
In da Hood?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 09:59 PM~19688085
> *:wow:
> In da Hood?
> *


I THINK ITS BY MAC'S SHOP


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:57 PM~19688059
> *Imma have to do that because I always thought the handles looked dumb with all my power chit too :biggrin:
> *


  thts what i said....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:01 PM~19688105
> *I THINK ITS BY MAC'S SHOP
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:04 PM~19688150
> *:yes:
> *


COO, YOU GOING


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:05 PM~19688167
> *COO, YOU GOING
> *


Yea we are always down to show some support!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:07 PM~19688212
> *Yea we are always down to show some support!
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE RAIDER :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:08 PM~19688241
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE RAIDER  :biggrin:
> *


Coo bro it will be nice to meet u and have some <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TIMES haha u like dat huh! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:10 PM~19688258
> *Coo bro it will be nice to meet u and have some RUTHLESSLY GOOD TIMES haha u like dat huh! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 10:11 PM~19688286
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU HAPPY NOW


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 09:12 PM~19688305
> *YOU HAPPY NOW
> *


Once I get dis damn Column fixed I will be
:happysad:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 24 2011, 05:22 PM~19685474
> *What's up homie I got some 1/8 thick angle iron I may be able to hook u up with depending on how much you need...let me know
> *


I JUST NEED ENOUGHT TO MAKE A RACK SO PROLLY LIKE 12 FEET MAYBE NOT EVEN THAT AND THATS PERFECT LET ME NO 719-391-7100 TEXT WHENEVER OR CALL AFTER 12:30


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: raiderhater719, MACULANT, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, sasisneros, BIGJIM, OVERTIME, JM6386, BigCeez


Damn a full room WUT UP COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVbP4OHUQv8
```


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 24 2011, 07:37 PM~19686979
> *how is the new job bRO
> *


Its goin good! Still goin through all my safety training right now. It seems like its gonna be good :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

There ya go


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:28 PM~19688529
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: raiderhater719, MACULANT, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY, sasisneros, BIGJIM, OVERTIME, JM6386, BigCeez
> Damn a full room WUT UP COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19688551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19688575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CEEZ!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:32 PM~19688597
> *Thanks CEEZ!
> *


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wat em up colorado riderz :wave: low and slow :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: raiderhater719, JM6386, chale.brown719, BigCeez, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY



Wut upper RUTHLESS!!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: raiderhater719, chale.brown719, JM6386, BigCeez, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

man I cant do the youtube thing.


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19688671
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: raiderhater719, JM6386, chale.brown719, BigCeez, Chapo, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY
> Wut upper RUTHLESS!!!!!!
> *


Sup BIG DAWG howz it going brotha :wave: :h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:43 PM~19688777
> *Sup BIG DAWG  howz it going brotha :wave:  :h5:
> *


U already got youtube on ROCKIN OUT WIT MY COCK OUT no **** :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:38 PM~19688694
> *man I cant do the youtube thing.
> *


In the URL of the youtube video there is an = sign. Copy after that sign to the end and then put the word "youtube" in brackets [] before it and then "/youtube" in brackets [] after it. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19688790
> *U already got youtube on ROCKIN OUT WIT MY COCK OUT no ****  :biggrin:
> *


DONT U MEAN REDTUBE WE ALL NO HOW U ARE TITTY RICKY :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:47 PM~19688831
> *DONT U MEAN REDTUBE WE ALL NO HOW U ARE TITTY RICKY :biggrin:
> *


U guys aint ready for redtube!!! :0


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:34 PM~19688626
> *wat em up colorado riderz :wave:  low and slow :nicoderm:
> *


WHATS UP CB


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

In the URL of the youtube video there is an = sign. Copy after that sign to the end and then put the word "youtube" in brackets [] before it and then "/youtube" in brackets [] after it. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 24 2011, 10:44 PM~19688792
> *In the URL of the youtube video there is an = sign. Copy after that sign to the end and then put the word "youtube" in brackets [] before it and then "/youtube" in brackets [] after it. Hope it makes sense.
> *



Man that shit is rocket science! :cheesy:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 09:50 PM~19688883
> *Man that shit is rocket science!  :cheesy:
> *


no shit! it took me forever to get it right. My lady finally had to figure it out for me, i aint gonna lie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 24 2011, 10:50 PM~19688879
> *In the URL of the youtube video there is an = sign. Copy after that sign to the end and then put the word "youtube" in brackets [] before it and then "/youtube" in brackets [] after it. Hope it makes sense.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

EXAMPLE (youtube)mMWBh0B9F0M(/youtube)

Instead of using ( ) on my example, use [ ].


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 09:53 PM~19688922
> *:wow:
> *


X2 I WOULD STILL BE THERE LOOKIN DUMB


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:00 PM~19689052
> *X2 I WOULD STILL BE THERE LOOKIN DUMB
> *


SHIT I DONT TRY ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 24 2011, 11:00 PM~19689036
> *EXAMPLE            (youtube)mMWBh0B9F0M(/youtube)
> 
> Instead of using ( ) on my example, use [ ].
> *


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 24 2011, 10:06 PM~19689129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON :h5:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What up CO Fam and colorado riderz

ROy whats up .. you member this pic :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 24 2011, 10:15 PM~19689255
> *What up CO Fam  and colorado riderz
> 
> ROy  whats up .. you member this pic  :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN I BET THAT WAS FUN NEEDS TO HAPPEN AGAIN WIT MY RUTHLESS PLAQUE IN THERE TOO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 24 2011, 10:15 PM~19689255
> *What up CO Fam  and colorado riderz
> 
> ROy  whats up .. you member this pic  :biggrin:
> ...


:yes:

Bad ass pics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RUTHLESS,GT,RO,MOSTHATED,CITYWIDE,SUPERIOR,NOTHINGELSEMATTERS and everybody else reppin THE BIG BAD CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 11:20 PM~19689305
> *:yes:
> 
> Bad ass pics
> *


X100


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:19 PM~19689288
> *DAMN I BET THAT WAS FUN NEEDS TO HAPPEN AGAIN WIT MY RUTHLESS PLAQUE IN THERE TOO
> *


It was there that night

:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good night LIL and Co!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[you tube]=ZI2Pc2v7CL0[you tube]


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 24 2011, 10:23 PM~19689335
> *It was there that night
> 
> :yes:
> *


WHERE WAS THATS AT EL PLAENQUE?????


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

shit i tried again and DIDNT WORK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19689433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There you go brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19689462
> *shit i tried again and DIDNT WORK
> *


Take out the = sign and before the 2nd youtube put a /


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 24 2011, 10:33 PM~19689455
> *WHERE WAS THATS AT EL PLAENQUE?????
> *


:yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

GOOD MORNING CO!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK GOT THEM PARTS AND THAT BIKE IN THE CAR RIGHT NOW I'LL BE THERE AT 1


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up Cipie? you guys gonna make it to the CLA meeting?




if anyone needs directions feel free to call me @243-5052


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 25 2011, 08:14 AM~19691378
> *WHAT UP RICK GOT THEM PARTS AND THAT BIKE IN THE CAR RIGHT NOW I'LL BE THERE AT 1
> *


Sounds like a plan maaan!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2011, 09:33 AM~19691716
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz Happenin CO :wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 25 2011, 09:51 AM~19691825
> *whats up Cipie? you guys gonna make it to the CLA meeting?
> if anyone needs directions feel free to call me @243-5052
> *


As far as I know someone will be there fROm our Chapter


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 25 2011, 11:15 AM~19692468
> *Wuz Happenin CO :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 12:41 PM~19693102
> *:biggrin:
> *


wats good colorado. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Not much ricky jus workin!!!

whut up C.B.!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

hope to see you guys there Fessor


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie


Wut up!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719+Jan 25 2011, 11:41 AM~19693102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up Ruthless Fam!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mendez1334 (Oct 16, 2010)

Depending on where u live...pueblo usually gets lil snow but up twards springs and Denver can get pretty ruff...plenty of nice lowriders and clubs..... S0UTH3Rn C0L0RAD0 R3PP1n TH3 719 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mendez1334_@Jan 25 2011, 03:28 PM~19695048
> *Depending on where u live...pueblo usually gets lil snow but up twards springs and Denver can get pretty ruff...plenty of nice lowriders and clubs..... S0UTH3Rn C0L0RAD0 R3PP1n TH3 719  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


huh?





What up homie :wave:


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

wuts up??? :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 25 2011, 04:21 PM~19694967
> *What up Ruthless Fam!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wut upper mr izzy u going to the meeting on sun


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@Jan 25 2011, 03:42 PM~19695175
> *wuts up??? :nicoderm:
> *


What up homie how u been?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 25 2011, 02:37 PM~19694478
> *hope to see you guys there Fessor
> *


U got i homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 25 2011, 07:02 AM~19691107
> *There you go brotha :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[you tube]ysd84ODHsWE/[you tube]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19696410
> *[you tube]ysd84ODHsWE/[you tube]
> *


put the / after the [


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2011, 03:32 PM~19694429
> *...Not much ricky jus workin!!!
> 
> whut up C.B.!!!
> *


 HEY WAYS UP FES HOWS THANGZ WIT YA BIG DAWG?? :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

[ youtube] md37066/[youyube]


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 25 2011, 07:00 PM~19696499
> *HEY WAYS UP FES HOWS THANGZ WIT YA  BIG DAWG?? :wave:
> *


Just picked up another lowrider bike I will post some pics!!! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 06:01 PM~19696503
> *[ youtube] md37066/[youyube]
> *


??????????????


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

hit me up roy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

OH SHIT I GOT IT ,TAKING OVER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

S8K31tTV554&


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 07:19 PM~19696698
> *OH SHIT I GOT IT ,TAKING OVER :biggrin:
> *


HAHA Good job bro I felt like a retard trying to do that shit yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 07:01 PM~19696512
> *Just picked up another lowrider bike I will post some pics!!!  :0
> *


NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ZHogyChQq1U&


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 07:26 PM~19696761
> *HAHA Good job bro I felt like a retard trying to do  that shit yesterday!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ME TO , THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 07:29 PM~19696785
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ME TO , THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

OH YEAH


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SHIT I FEEL LIKE I GOT A NEW TOY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not bad i need to pick up a neck for the red one and we are gonna do them up nice before this season!!! And I am finally glad I can involve my daughters more they love it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 06:17 PM~19696683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 25 2011, 07:58 PM~19697118
> *
> *


WHAT UP CHUCH DOGG


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT UP SAL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

P5m8lj5DCtI&ob u know this was the shit back in the day


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 07:20 PM~19697366
> *WHAT UP SAL
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 25 2011, 11:24 AM~19692543
> *As far as I know someone will be there fROm our Chapter
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, RO4LIFE 719, BigCeez



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, Chapo, chale.brown719


Wut up guys! :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 06:52 PM~19697043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT RED ONES TIGHT WHO BUILT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...im jus staying busy C.B., working and shit, whut you been up to?

...damn ricky you stay on LIL now!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 25 2011, 11:16 PM~19699265
> *...im jus staying busy C.B., working and shit, whut you been up to?
> 
> ...damn ricky you stay on LIL now!!!
> *


Gotta to man I gotta rep for RUTHLESS. :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 06:52 PM~19697043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bikes look good homie glad too see more bike goin to be out this year :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 03:43 PM~19695183
> *Wut upper mr izzy u going to the meeting on sun
> *



:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up fools??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2011, 02:09 AM~19700533
> *wud up fools??
> *


whutz up larry!!!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT NM passing through :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT FOR COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 25 2011, 11:18 PM~19699284
> *Gotta to man I gotta rep for RUTHLESS.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happennin' CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

At school getting my learn on!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 26 2011, 08:52 AM~19701483
> *At school getting my learn on!
> *


...at school on LIL avoiding learning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 07:53 AM~19701488
> *...at school on LIL avoiding learning!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Wuz Happenin LIL :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *curiousdos*, fesboogie


What up Chris!!! Good talkin with ya yesterday


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 26 2011, 07:52 AM~19701483
> *At school getting my learn on!
> *


HAHAHA HELL YA ME TOO!!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado, izzy, fes,and all the other homies


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 26 2011, 08:33 AM~19701735
> *wat up colorado, izzy, fes,and all the other homies
> *



what up dawg


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 26 2011, 08:40 AM~19701769
> *what up dawg
> *


wat it do bro wat up wit that ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD Morning Colorado 

Hope everyone has a Great White Trash Wednesday *:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 26 2011, 08:43 AM~19701785
> *wat it do bro wat up wit that ride.
> *



call u later


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 26 2011, 08:33 AM~19701735
> *wat up colorado, izzy, fes,and all the other homies
> *


Wuz up Eric


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 08:53 AM~19701488
> *...at school on LIL avoiding learning!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fes got jokes today haha :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wad it dew COLORADO. GOOD TIMES COLORADO dropin by to say Qvole and can't wait for summer let's hit this calles like never before !!!! Orrraaaaa


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 26 2011, 09:12 AM~19701993
> *Wad it dew COLORADO. GOOD TIMES COLORADO dropin by to say Qvole and can't wait for summer let's hit this calles like never before  !!!! Orrraaaaa
> *


What up Fawker why aint you working? 


:scrutinize:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up roy. I just joind the unempolyd mafia  what u up to finally goin to get my low low done just waitin on my parts how bout you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 26 2011, 09:21 AM~19702062
> *Was up roy. I just joind the unempolyd mafia   what u up to finally goin to get my low low done just waitin on my parts how bout you
> *


just picked up some more interior parts for the bucket and seen your ride out front I figured it wasn't GOOD :happysad:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Simon bro all good things come to an end pero sabes homie I m goin to chill for a vit like 6 months :biggrin: get sum rest from jale k no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 26 2011, 09:27 AM~19702097
> *Simon bro all good things come to an end pero sabes homie I m goin to chill for a vit like 6 months  :biggrin: get sum rest from jale k no
> *


Yeah bro but at least you stacked up some chips homie and now you get to take a break and spend some time with the Loved ones


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Good Times Colorado gonna be full of Unemployed mofos
:biggrin:


At least the rides don't show it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 08:49 AM~19701824
> *GOOD Morning Colorado
> 
> Hope everyone has a Great White Trash Wednesday :biggrin:
> ...


Lil progress on da guts
:0


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 26 2011, 08:50 AM~19701838
> *call u later
> *


thats wats up


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 10:05 AM~19702366
> *Damn Good Times Colorado gonna be full of Unemployed mofos
> :biggrin:
> At least the rides don't show it
> *


lookin good roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 26 2011, 10:54 AM~19702771
> *lookin good roy.
> *


We just trying to do our part to get Springs popping again Eric


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 11:23 AM~19702500
> *Lil progress on da guts
> :0
> 
> ...


Good shit roy...looks pimp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 26 2011, 11:58 AM~19703223
> *Good shit roy...looks pimp
> *


Thanks Josh I really think the Color came out nice and accents well with the Gold and Peanut Butter.
How's that bad ass Caddy?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 01:02 PM~19703256
> *Thanks Josh I really think the Color came out nice and accents well with the Gold and Peanut Butter.
> How's that bad ass Caddy?
> *


I don't know bro, wish I had some spare time to put in some work on it..I don't know what's going on man..works busy, back hurts, kid, wife, etc.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 26 2011, 12:58 PM~19703223
> *Good shit roy...looks pimp
> *


Color even looks nice on my phone.. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 26 2011, 12:14 PM~19703355
> *Color even looks nice on my phone.. :wow:
> *


You mean it don't look White? LOL


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 12:22 PM~19703428
> *You mean it don't look White? LOL
> *


those last pics look real good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2011, 12:25 PM~19703450
> *those last pics look real good Roy
> *


Thanks Chris
So this meeting is Sunday right?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 10:23 AM~19702500
> *Lil progress on da guts
> :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 01:22 PM~19703428
> *You mean it don't look White? LOL
> *


Not white....but right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19703455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks RenzO
Just trying to 1 day catch up to you guys :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19703462
> *Thanks RenzO
> Just trying to 1 day catch up to you guys :happysad:
> *


  :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19703454
> *Thanks Chris
> So this meeting is Sunday right?
> *


yea


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2011, 12:41 PM~19703560
> *yea
> *


Hey does Adan still have that Plater?
Tell him how much to regold some buttons for me please.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 10:57 AM~19702791
> *We just trying to do our part to get Springs popping again Eric
> *


i hear u on that :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 26 2011, 12:41 PM~19703560
> *yea
> *


wat up chris going to shoot u them pics tonight just trying to get some good ones


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't mind the White around the Speaker













Randy is getting down :biggrin:




P.S. maybe by this pic some of the Colorblind can tell White from Green :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good julian, ricky, eric, izzy, roy etc...


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whutz good julian, ricky, eric, izzy, roy etc... 

--------------------

"Yo soy Boricua, Pa que tu lo sepas"
Roll'n DVD's Authorized Distributor 
"PE #1" Public Enemy #1
I go H.A.M.!!! 
Wut upper Fes!! ? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well off to WTW
Stay up Colorado and keep this topic on top


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, lacwood

Wut up Josh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up ricky


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 06:26 PM~19705885
> *Well off to WTW
> Stay up Colorado and keep this topic on top
> *



:wow: :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 26 2011, 06:30 PM~19705915
> *:wow:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 02:13 AM~19700546
> *whutz up larry!!!
> *


Just working bro sounds like your doing the same all the time like me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 05:07 PM~19705186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I just had a seizure because of this :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 03:27 PM~19704335
> *Don't mind the White around the Speaker
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MOCO GREEN SEATS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 04:27 PM~19704335
> *Don't mind the White around the Speaker
> 
> 
> ...


If people were colorblind wouldn't everthing you look at be in black and white still?

:dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

IVE BEEN TOLD BY A COLORBLIND PERSON THAT GREEN LOOKS BROWN TO HIM SO WHEN HIS LAWN IS BURNT I GUESS HE THINKS HE HAS THE BEST LOOKOING GRASS IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 26 2011, 06:25 PM~19705882
> *Whutz good julian, ricky, eric, izzy, roy etc...
> 
> --------------------
> ...


lol ROLL'N asked me the same shit!!! H.A.M= Hard As a Muthafucka'!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 07:27 PM~19706348
> *lol ROLL'N asked me the same shit!!! H.A.M= Hard As a Muthafucka'!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



:roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 26 2011, 07:27 PM~19706348
> *lol ROLL'N asked me the same shit!!! H.A.M= Hard As a Muthafucka'!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 26 2011, 08:16 PM~19706256
> *IVE BEEN TOLD BY A COLORBLIND PERSON THAT GREEN LOOKS BROWN TO HIM SO WHEN HIS LAWN IS BURNT I GUESS HE THINKS HE HAS THE BEST LOOKOING GRASS IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2011, 06:37 PM~19705974
> *Just working bro sounds like your doing the same all the time like me
> *


yeah, shit at work right now... you goin to the CLA meeting up here?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 02:27 PM~19704335
> *Don't mind the White around the Speaker
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' Good!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ktdFm7xNJow&feature


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 26 2011, 09:08 PM~19708123
> *ktdFm7xNJow&feature
> *


Sic ass duece vert!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

A CLASSIC!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 11:23 AM~19702500
> *Lil progress on da guts
> :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 26 2011, 09:35 PM~19708431
> *Sic ass duece vert!
> *


X2 CUBES THE SHIT!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19708123
> *ktdFm7xNJow&feature
> *



haha...I used to press my blues under a mattress also :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Live from FELIX CHEVROLET
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 12:42 PM~19703566
> *Hey does Adan still have that Plater?
> Tell him how much to regold some buttons for me please.
> *


i will ask him...i know he still has it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I TRIED RUTHLESSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 PM~19707530
> *Lookin' Good!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Randy is getting down. Lookin good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Our topic has been taken over by youtube!!! lol


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Have a good day!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 01:21 AM~19710344
> *Our topic has been taken over by youtube!!! lol
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 27 2011, 07:00 AM~19711006
> *What up CO! Have a good day!
> *




X100


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 01:16 AM~19710546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


Nice car club



Guess the prospecting phase aint for everyone.

Thanks for the heads up,and hopefully your future is bright homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 AM~19711362
> *:uh:
> Nice car club
> Guess the prospecting phase aint for everyone.
> ...



:0 


What up Roy!!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, 3sum, DaLLas*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 AM~19711362
> *:uh:
> Nice car club
> Guess the prospecting phase aint for everyone.
> ...


It wasent prospecting. My time was up. Its kinda the same reason you took your plaque down. But ill explain more at the next meeting.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:37 AM~19711362
> *:uh:
> Nice car club
> Guess the prospecting phase aint for everyone.
> ...


lol... damn roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 08:26 AM~19711645
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


WHAT UP FEZ!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE METAL JOSH MY SET UP WILL BE IN SOON JUST NEED BATTERIES AND POWERBALLS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 08:14 AM~19711566
> *It wasent prospecting. My time was up. Its kinda the same reason you took your plaque down. But ill explain more at  the next meeting.
> *


Nah there's a difference bro.I took my plaque down out of respect for my Family/Club.My ride is a reflection of me and for it to be plaqued when it isn't up to par just didn't feel right.
I always want better and always will.That's a GOODTIMER for you.We never give up and are never satisfied with just being plaqued.
I really honestly hope everything works out for you Danny.You're a cool homie.



And for anybody else looking to join Good Times.
Please keep in mind our shirts and plaques are EARNED, not givin away.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Izzy,Fes,Ricky,and the rest of CO. :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 27 2011, 09:40 AM~19711716
> *THANKS FOR THE METAL JOSH MY SET UP WILL BE IN SOON JUST NEED BATTERIES AND POWERBALLS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:02 AM~19711857
> *Nah there's a difference bro.I took my plaque down out of respect for my Family/Club.My ride is a reflection of me and for it to be plaqued when it isn't up to par just didn't feel right.
> I always want better and always will.That's a GOODTIMER for you.We never give up and are never satisfied with just being plaqued.
> I really honestly hope everything works out for you Danny.You're a cool homie.
> ...



 :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:04 AM~19711871
> *What up Izzy,Fes,Ricky,and the rest of CO. :wave:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, curiousdos




:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 27 2011, 10:28 AM~19712044
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, curiousdos
> :wave:
> *



Whats good papa!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good CO?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:31 AM~19712059
> *Whats good papa!!
> *


Chillin at school in a boring ass microsoft word class.  :banghead:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 10:34 AM~19712084
> *Whats good CO?
> *


Wut up Chris u excited for the meeting this weekend? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 27 2011, 10:34 AM~19712085
> *Chillin at school in a boring ass microsoft word class.    :banghead:
> *



Dang ....You LILing in class :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:35 AM~19712098
> *Dang ....You LILing in class  :0
> 
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good carlos & roy!!! just chillin today over here, got da day off!!! :biggrin: 

...and good luck w/ PRIMERA danny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 09:37 AM~19712115
> *Whutz good carlos & roy!!! just chillin today over here, got da day off!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...and good luck w/ PRIMERA danny!!! :biggrin:
> *



What up Big Fes dog :wave:


And X2 on Primera....aint no love lost :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:37 AM~19712111
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> *



LOL...I cant say chit meng....im here at work. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:42 AM~19712155
> *LOL...I cant say chit meng....im here at work.  :biggrin:
> *


even better
Damn I need to find an inside yob :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19712162
> *even better
> Damn I need to find an inside yob :happysad:
> *



Learn a lil about computers brother and I will hire ya!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:43 AM~19712168
> *Learn a lil about computers brother and I will hire ya!
> *


I'm on it
What I need to know? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Cesar??? whut you been up to? you coming down sunday? :biggrin: 

...and you better start paying attention at school ricky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 26 2011, 10:52 PM~19709508
> *I TRIED RUTHLESSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 01:16 AM~19710546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is not to get twisted or confused with anyone else conversation...

Anyone that knows me well knows that this club is where i cut my teeth (so to speak)
i have nothing but absolute respect for the guys in this club that showed me and taught me what being in the streets means by having fun and enjoying what you love to do(working on and customizing cars and bikes and creating memories) Which is why i still do this to this day.
I have our CityWide Family to help me down that path now and that will never change unless i am out of the game. but i would like to wish the guys in Primera the best and look forward to cruising with them and everyone else this summer...

much respect to all the CO CAR CLUBS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone fuck wit the nba2k11??? dat game is


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:43 AM~19712168
> *Learn a lil about computers brother and I will hire ya!
> *


have you not noticed Roy's post count? i would say he knows a thing or two about computers... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 09:51 AM~19712231
> *this is not to get twisted or confused with anyone else conversation...
> 
> Anyone that knows me well knows that this club is where i cut my teeth (so to speak)
> ...


:thumbsup:
Great to see a comeback


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I can only learn to type now. :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:35 AM~19712098
> *Dang ....You LILing in class  :0
> 
> *



:biggrin: dont hate


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 10:46 AM~19712192
> *Whutz good Cesar??? whut you been up to? you coming down sunday? :biggrin:
> 
> ...and you better start paying attention at school ricky!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man this microsoft word is like second nature to me man


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:48 AM~19712220
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 10:51 AM~19712232
> *Does anyone fuck wit the nba2k11??? dat game is
> *


U cant see me on Madden 11' fes!!!! :nono:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Jan 27 2011, 10:44 AM~19712181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...nothing but love for you homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:00 AM~19712312
> *The basic foundations on how equipment on a network works. What a router does, what a switch does, what a circuit is, what a firewall does.
> 
> *


  :run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 10:53 AM~19712246
> *have you not noticed Roy's post count? i would say he knows a thing or two about computers... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 11:03 AM~19712351
> *  :run:
> *



If I can do it...anyone can. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 27 2011, 09:40 AM~19711716
> *THANKS FOR THE METAL JOSH MY SET UP WILL BE IN SOON JUST NEED BATTERIES AND POWERBALLS
> *


Ain't no thang homie, good luck on the build


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 09:04 AM~19711871
> *What up Izzy,Fes,Ricky,and the rest of CO. :wave:
> *



What up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 27 2011, 10:59 AM~19712299
> *U cant see me on Madden 11' fes!!!! :nono:
> *


i dont even have madden 11 & i would probably still beat you!!! :0 :0 :0 i'll be the broncos & you can be the raiders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 11:31 AM~19713056
> *i dont even have madden 11 & i would probably still beat you!!!  :0  :0  :0 i'll be the broncos & you can be the raiders!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Where you at fawker I tried to call you


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up Colorado.wat up roy, fes .


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 12:15 PM~19713357
> *Where you at fawker I tried to call you
> *


i think he has that selective answering app...i tried to call him also :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 01:01 PM~19713703
> *i think he has that selective answering app...i tried to call him also :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna buy a vid too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 27 2011, 12:57 PM~19713673
> *wat up Colorado.wat up roy, fes .
> *


:wave:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 09:51 AM~19712231
> *this is not to get twisted or confused with anyone else conversation...
> 
> Anyone that knows me well knows that this club is where i cut my teeth (so to speak)
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 02:16 AM~19710546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


g/l


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 10:23 AM~19702500
> *Lil progress on da guts
> :0
> 
> ...


interior coming out firme roy


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:00 AM~19712312
> *The basic foundations on how equipment on a network works. What a router does, what a switch does, what a circuit is, what a firewall does.
> I will be there on Sunday!!
> Lol...nothing but love for you homie!!
> *


MAKES THE LOLO GO UP AN DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP BIG JIM AND BIG CEEZ


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 06:16 PM~19715786
> *WUS SUP BIG JIM AND BIG CEEZ
> *


WHAT UP MY VP. I JUS GOT DONE READING ALL THIS GOOD STUFF


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES+Jan 27 2011, 06:16 PM~19715783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats good Mr Wrinkles! How are things>? I will be seeing all you catz on Sunday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BigCeez, JM6386, BIGJIM, *cl1965ss*, raiderhater719


Still on for noon?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 09:14 AM~19711566
> *It wasent prospecting. My time was up. Its kinda the same reason you took your plaque down. But ill explain more at  the next meeting.
> *






 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 27 2011, 07:32 PM~19715898
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BigCeez, JM6386, BIGJIM, cl1965ss, raiderhater719
> Still on for noon?
> *


Yes. I will call you later.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 27 2011, 06:36 PM~19715941
> *Yes. I will call you later.
> *


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19709508
> *I TRIED RUTHLESSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 27 2011, 06:56 PM~19716119
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *








X RUTHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *BIGJIM, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY*, cl1965ss, raiderhater719


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:11 PM~19716219
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BIGJIM, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, raiderhater719
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WRINKLES, BIGJIM, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY
WUS SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wad up colo GOODTIMES in the casa was up royroy jimmy wad it duew colo riders


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CIPPI GREENBAY GONNA WIN THE SUPERBOWL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:16 PM~19716264
> *Wad up colo GOODTIMES in the casa was up royroy jimmy wad it duew colo riders
> *


chillin homie having a GOOD TIME on LIL. HOW ABOUT U


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up wrinkles I meen jefe :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 06:16 PM~19716264
> *Wad up colo GOODTIMES in the casa was up royroy jimmy wad it duew colo riders
> *


QUE PASA CARNAL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP GOODTIMERS AND FESSSSS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 01:15 PM~19713357
> *Where you at fawker I tried to call you
> *


I tried callin' you back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 06:19 PM~19716297
> *WAS UP GOODTIMERS AND FESSSSS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 27 2011, 01:57 PM~19713673
> *wat up Colorado.wat up roy, fes .
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 06:19 PM~19716299
> *I tried callin' you back!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll just call you tomorrow dog you gonna be home?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:20 PM~19716308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up fezzz not much jimmy chilli loco sippin sum modelos and you ?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:20 PM~19716308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW SHIT.... TO THE MOON :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2011, 02:01 PM~19713703
> *i think he has that selective answering app...i tried to call him also :biggrin:
> *


I text you back???


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19716325
> *Was up fezzz not much jimmy chilli loco sippin sum modelos and you ?
> *


BLUE MOON I SIPPIN ON


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19716325
> *Was up fezzz not much jimmy chilli loco sippin sum modelos and you ?
> *


Whutz Good Julian!!! How you been homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:20 PM~19716308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best pics in our topic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dam homies I can't wait till the shows fuck it let's make colo bang like never ever l  ocos


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:26 PM~19716377
> *Dam homies I can't wait till the shows fuck it let's make colo bang like never ever l  ocos
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:25 PM~19716362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:26 PM~19716377
> *Dam homies I can't wait till the shows fuck it let's make colo bang like never ever l  ocos
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:11 PM~19716219
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BIGJIM, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, raiderhater719
> 
> ...


Bad Azz Pix !!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 06:26 PM~19716377
> *Dam homies I can't wait till the shows fuck it let's make colo bang like never ever l  ocos
> *


 :biggrin: 

me either if I could ever get this damn column fixed :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:28 PM~19716395
> *Bad Azz Pix !!!!!
> *


Thanks Tony
What you up to Big Dog?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 06:26 PM~19716377
> *Dam homies I can't wait till the shows fuck it let's make colo bang like never ever l  ocos
> *


YOU READY GOODTIMER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:29 PM~19716401
> *:biggrin:
> 
> me either if I could ever get this damn column fixed :happysad:
> *


STILL GIVING YOU PROMBLEMS PERRO


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 27 2011, 01:16 AM~19710546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 06:31 PM~19716424
> *STILL GIVING YOU PROMBLEMS PERRO
> *


Yeah I think it's my aftermarket column shifter :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:31 PM~19716425
> *
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 07:17 PM~19716283
> *WUS SUP CIPPI GREENBAY GONNA WIN THE SUPERBOWL
> *


Wanna put some money on it?!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:30 PM~19716410
> *Thanks Tony
> What you up to Big Dog?
> *



Just chillin bro ..Gettn my LIL on...how about u? Those pix look good..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:33 PM~19716448
> *Just chillin bro ..Gettn my LIL on...how about u? Those pix look good..
> *


Trying to get some fonts for my interior
put together this column
And get my LIL on too :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:34 PM~19716455
> *Trying to get some fonts for my interior
> put together this column
> And get my LIL on too :biggrin:
> *


Interior lookn good bro...gonna come ou sick this year..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 27 2011, 06:33 PM~19716441
> *Wanna put some money on it?!
> *


SHIT IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD GOING TO THE UNEMPLOYMENT LINE :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 07:36 PM~19716470
> *SHIT IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD GOING TO THE UNEMPLOYMENT LINE  :happysad:
> *


Come on bRO no faith?! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:32 PM~19716431
> *Yeah I think it's my aftermarket column shifter :angry:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS I'LL BE UNEMPLOY COME FEB 7


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:35 PM~19716469
> *Interior lookn good bro...gonna come ou sick this year..
> *


out .... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:35 PM~19716469
> *Interior lookn good bro...gonna come ou sick this year..
> *


Thanks dog just trying to keep up with the rest of the Fam :happysad: 
Your rides looking sick from the avitar
You almost ready for paint yet?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 27 2011, 06:37 PM~19716483
> *Come on bRO no faith?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST CANT DO IT BRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 06:37 PM~19716484
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS I'LL BE UNEMPLOY COME FEB 7
> *


Unemployed Mafia
Me you Y Julian :cheesy: 
TIME to get the rag together
You know how wee do it


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 07:38 PM~19716493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST CANT DO IT BRO
> *


Well either way im having a Super Bowl Party if you wanna ROll!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:37 PM~19716488
> *Thanks dog just trying to keep up with the rest of the Fam :happysad:
> Your rides looking sick from the avitar
> You almost ready for paint yet?
> *



Its already done bro ...we redid the whole car, just waitin for some more chrome to come back...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 27 2011, 06:39 PM~19716498
> *Well either way im having a Super Bowl Party if you wanna ROll!
> *


KOO I'LL LET U KNW U STILL GOT THAT SWAN JERSERY :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

was up big cippi? Hit a fool up dogy .simon wrinkles almost done perro get at me ! Jimmy dam ese blue moon orraa !fezz got any rollin for me ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:39 PM~19716508
> *Its already done bro ...we redid the whole car, just waitin for some more chrome to come back...
> *


Nice
Can't wait to see that bish out
Gonna be hurting feelings for sure


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 06:40 PM~19716517
> *was up big cippi? Hit a fool up dogy .simon wrinkles almost done perro get at me ! Jimmy dam ese blue moon orraa !fezz got any rollin for me ?
> *


HIT ME UP CARNAL I'LL BE OUT THE ARMY FEB 7 SO IF YOU NEED HELP WITH YOUR RANFLAS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 07:40 PM~19716511
> *KOO I'LL LET U KNW U STILL GOT THAT SWAN JERSERY  :biggrin:
> *


Of Course!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:40 PM~19716518
> *Nice
> Can't wait to see that bish out
> Gonna be hurting feelings for sure
> *


Yes sir.......Also workn on a secret project..all i can say is ill b rollin like u big ballerz with the top down..


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:40 PM~19716517
> *was up big cippi? Hit a fool up dogy .simon wrinkles almost done perro get at me ! Jimmy dam ese blue moon orraa !fezz got any rollin for me ?
> *


Your still got the same number bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:43 PM~19716536
> *Yes sir.......Also workn on a secret project..all i can say is ill b rollin like u big ballerz with the top down..
> *


Shit you been rollin harder than us 



Member this is how you roll ? :biggrin: 

















And this is how we roll :happysad:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:20 PM~19716308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:45 PM~19716553
> *Shit you been rollin harder than us
> Member this is how you roll  ? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: my shoes.... Hey Goodtimes rolled like that 2 all the way to Pueblo N Back...I think in that 1 too.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

New Eclipse my Wife wants
420 HP
:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Jan 27 2011, 06:48 PM~19716576
> *LOL... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  my shoes.... Hey Goodtimes rolled like that 2 all the way to Pueblo N Back...I think in that 1 too.. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah that was bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 07:19 PM~19716297
> *WAS UP GOODTIMERS AND FESSSSS
> *


whutz good big jim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 06:50 PM~19716598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What da fawk is dis chit?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:51 PM~19716614
> *What da fawk is dis chit?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 06:52 PM~19716621
> *
> *


I knew there was a reason I quit listening to rap 10 years ago
:barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 27 2011, 07:40 PM~19716517
> *was up big cippi? Hit a fool up dogy .simon wrinkles almost done perro get at me ! Jimmy dam ese blue moon orraa !fezz got any rollin for me ?
> *


yeah, i gotta couple you might not have...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 06:59 PM~19716670
> *yeah, i gotta couple you might not have...
> *


which ones you got?
Post pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19716635
> *I knew there was a reason I quit listening to rap 10 years ago
> :barf:
> *


DAM I WILL STOP WHEN I TURN 35 TO


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea sipp same homie call me !!


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Koo. Fezz I'll stop. By manana koo. Who's down for a bbq soon let's take over the colo calles


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HERE YOU GO OLD MAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 07:14 PM~19716798
> *HERE YOU GO OLD MAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good josh & roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 07:34 PM~19716987
> *Whutz good josh & roy!!!
> *


Nada homie what Roll'n do yous got?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:34 PM~19716993
> *Nada homie what Roll'n do yous got?
> *


greatest moments & 19 are the newest ones i got...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 08:34 PM~19716987
> *Whutz good josh & roy!!!
> *


Nuttin bro just rollin through the pages here about to go move some shit out the way so I can drive my cadi to work tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Are they all hopping or gwuat?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 27 2011, 08:45 PM~19717078
> *Nuttin bro just rollin through the pages here about to go move some shit out the way so I can drive my cadi to work tommorow :biggrin:
> *


cool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:48 PM~19717105
> *Are they all hopping or gwuat?
> *


they both actually got some cruising in them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19717162
> *they both actually got some cruising in them
> *


How mush and you gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2011, 08:05 PM~19717300
> *What's up coloRadO
> *


What up Chucks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 PM~19717393
> *What up Chucks
> *


Just chillen and you ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 27 2011, 08:26 PM~19717561
> *Just chillen and you ROy
> *


Same bRO just enjoying my day off :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:51 PM~19716614
> *What da fawk is dis chit?
> *


X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY KIKO CHECK YOU PM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19717583
> *Same bRO just enjoying my day off :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP CARNAL IF YOUS NEED ANY HELP I'LL BE OUT THE ARMY FEB 7


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:57 PM~19717203
> *How mush and you gonna be home tomorrow?
> *


I'll be home tomorrow & $20 for one or $30 for both??? just LMK...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 27 2011, 08:38 PM~19717717
> *HEY KIKO CHECK YOU PM
> *


Got it carnal thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2011, 08:48 PM~19717828
> *I'll be home tomorrow & $20 for one or $30 for both??? just LMK...
> *


I'll be there tomorrow dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19717840
> *I'll be there tomorrow dog
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *RAG3ROY, flaco,* 77montecarlo719, *kikiaso805, WRINKLES,* cl1965ss


*GOOD TIMES !!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Full house


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: whats good my brothers !!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 27 2011, 09:13 PM~19718117
> *:wave:  whats good my brothers !!!
> *


:wave:
What up Chris


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:53 PM~19717874
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, flaco, 77montecarlo719, kikiaso805, WRINKLES, cl1965ss
> GOOD TIMES !!!
> ...


what u roy roy??GOOD words earlier if anybody knows what it takes to be GT, its you carnal...big ups to everybody doing their thing, no woofin jus keepin it real...its like I said "character over quality", its gonna be a firme summer, everybody seems motivated and the street callin all Riders names...GT up perro!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 27 2011, 10:28 PM~19718318
> *what u roy roy??GOOD words earlier if anybody knows what it takes to be GT, its you carnal...big ups to everybody doing their thing, no woofin jus keepin it real...its like I said "character over quality", its gonna be a firme summer, everybody seems motivated and the street callin all Riders names...GT up perro!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 27 2011, 09:28 PM~19718318
> *what u roy roy??GOOD words earlier if anybody knows what it takes to be GT, its you carnal...big ups to everybody doing their thing, no woofin jus keepin it real...its like I said "character over quality", its gonna be a firme summer, everybody seems motivated and the street callin all Riders names...GT up perro!
> *


  
Those Streets are calling our names
:yes:
And you're right about the motivation
It's strong this year
Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:38 PM~19718445
> *
> Those Streets are calling our names
> :yes:
> ...


I STILL DONT KNOW WHY U DONT LIKE MY RAP JAM


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Can I get a fo shizzle


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 27 2011, 10:42 PM~19718494
> *Can I get a fo shizzle
> *


MY NIZZLE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 09:40 PM~19718469
> *I STILL DONT KNOW WHY U DONT LIKE MY RAP JAM
> *


I'm too old dog I guess I'd rather be jaming out to this


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 25 2011, 08:53 PM~19697672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:44 PM~19718521
> *I'm too old dog I guess I'd rather be jaming out to this
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

uM9yYL6BD


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 27 2011, 10:45 PM~19718528
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

need brenton wood


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Brenton wood is the shit him and Mary Wells and it's a Wrap.:yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT U GOT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 10:54 PM~19718637
> *Brenton wood is the shit him and Mary Wells and it's a Wrap.:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


yes :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

CAN YOU TOP THIS ONE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

COME ON ROY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See that's REAL Music back before the editing and rambling :yes:
That's mainly what I listen to :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 11:09 PM~19718822
> *See that's REAL Music back before the editing and rambling :yes:
> That's mainly what I listen to :biggrin:
> *


SHIT HOMIE I GREW UP TO THE OLDIES U KNOW HOW THE HARBOR AREA DOES IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HERE U GO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 11:13 PM~19718884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

how do you do the you tube


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 27 2011, 10:17 PM~19718929
> *how do you do the you tube
> *


Ask Jaime :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

END WITH THIS ONE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 11:20 PM~19718968
> *Ask Jaime :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE HOW U LIKE THAT ISHHHHHHH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4i92qZj0QE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718974
> *END WITH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favorite jam
GOOD night Colorado


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I WATCHING THIS MOVIE RIGHT NOW


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 11:20 PM~19718968
> *Ask Jaime :biggrin:
> *


who


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Some bad ass jams posted, nothin like the old school!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

lets have a GOOD friday co.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

NM rolling threw whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Good mornin colorado riderss!! Time to get to work and put this pumps together  dam I drank to muchh last night


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Julian?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19721372
> *Good mornin colorado riderss!! Time to get to work and put this pumps together    dam I drank to muchh last night
> *



what up loco


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up chris ,lil manuel you vatos ready for summer homies ? How them low lows comin along?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, Chapo, TRAVIEZO83





:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What's up ricky and primo what u doing so early ?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up ricky k onda primo nada just bout to go see fezzer and you what's up


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Where is roy roy at ??


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 08:39 AM~19721431
> *Was up chris ,lil manuel you vatos ready for summer homies ? How them low lows comin along?
> *



i stay ready for summer u no an tryin to get the rides up to par whats krakin chapo milkin the clock?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Just taking the day off too primo try to roll on by swoop me up ill roll with ya


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 28 2011, 09:08 AM~19721624
> *i stay ready for summer u no an tryin to get the rides up to par whats krakin chapo milkin the clock?
> *


What up homie just trying to get some shit done real kick so I can pull the cutty out later on today and u?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 28 2011, 09:14 AM~19721669
> *What up homie just trying to get some shit done real kick so I can pull the cutty out later on today and u?
> *



thats coo doggie im tryin to pull this trey out today to wash it and shit you no where yall gonna be let you check it out


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 28 2011, 09:10 AM~19721639
> *Just taking the day off too primo try to roll on by swoop me up ill roll with ya
> *


city worker... :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 28 2011, 09:16 AM~19721680
> *thats coo doggie im tryin to pull this trey out today to wash it and shit you no where yall gonna be let you check it out
> *


Shit meet me at the Pitt-stop over by chelton and academy later I Gotta wash the cutty too


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 28 2011, 09:19 AM~19721704
> *Shit meet me at the Pitt-stop over by chelton and academy later I Gotta wash the cutty too
> *



yeap what time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good fawkers!!! im off too, let me know whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2011, 09:18 AM~19721691
> *city worker... :biggrin:
> *


The only other person that would understand us what up chris


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 09:22 AM~19721722
> *Whutz good fawkers!!! im off too, let me know whutz up!!! :biggrin:
> *


Did u fix ur flat tire? U need help?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 09:05 AM~19721603
> *Where is roy roy at ??
> *


:wave:
What up Fawker
Let me know when you guys go down I'll meet ya there


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 28 2011, 10:00 AM~19721571
> *What's up ricky and primo what u doing so early ?
> *


Wut up chapo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 10:02 AM~19721583
> *Was up ricky k onda primo nada just bout to go see fezzer and you what's up
> *



Wut up julian!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 10:22 AM~19721722
> *Whutz good fawkers!!! im off too, let me know whutz up!!! :biggrin:
> *



I took the day off too....man....everyone got that bug to finish their rides. I love it...I call that bug motivation!!! See ya Sunday familia!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 28 2011, 10:24 AM~19721734
> *Did u fix ur flat tire? U need help?
> *


no luck!!! im'ma have to take it in


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19722117
> *I took the day off too....man....everyone got that bug to finish their rides. I love it...I call that bug motivation!!! See ya Sunday familia!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19722117
> *I took the day off too....man....everyone got that bug to finish their rides. I love it...I call that bug motivation!!! See ya Sunday familia!
> *


yessur!!!


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up fezzer u home dogy


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO MY COLORADO RIDERZ SHIT FINALLY FUCKIN FRIDAY MANE. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up CB what u been doin homie ?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up roy how you doinn dam its dead up in this joint carnal I'm goin for a 12 pack


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 11:42 AM~19722601
> *Was up roy how you doinn dam its dead up in this joint carnal I'm goin for a 12 pack
> *


 :biggrin: 
Just got my video fix :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 12:24 PM~19722480
> *Was up fezzer u home dogy
> *


nah im in your side of town!!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone need a Trunk* Mural* or *airbrushing.*
Reasonable Prices ,Hit me up .


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?!! :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 28 2011, 12:40 PM~19722584
> *Was up CB what u been doin homie ?
> *


Hey wats up bro nada man just workin an smoken all day lol. How u doing homie? :wave: uffin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad ass videos Fes
Nothin but GT and the M
:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:48 PM~19726847
> *Bad ass videos Fes
> Nothin but GT and the M
> :yes:
> *


yeah!!! nice choppin' it up w/ you today!!! kicked it w/ a gang of peeps today roy, chapo, julian, manuel & izzy!!! had fun b.s'n w/ everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 09:54 PM~19726894
> *yeah!!! nice choppin' it up w/ you today!!! kicked it w/ a gang of peeps today roy, chapo, julian, manuel & izzy!!! had fun b.s'n w/ everyone!!!
> *


you da man homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Return of the mack


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:55 PM~19726904
> *you da man homie
> 
> *


nah jus tryin to have a lil fun when i can!!! i hadnt seen some peeps since the summer!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 10:12 PM~19727062
> *nah jus tryin to have a lil fun when i can!!! i hadnt seen some peeps since the summer!!!
> *


qUESTION IS 
yOU READY FOR NEXT sUMMER? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Caps lock



Didn't mean to scream


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up JR Ivan and Ricky :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And chuckster the Amp destructor


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:16 AM~19727108
> *And chuckster the Amp destructor
> *


You are funny!

:twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 10:20 PM~19727133
> *You are funny!
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can we get a pic of the big City Wide plaque in the 65?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:20 AM~19727138
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:14 PM~19727086
> *qUESTION IS
> yOU READY FOR NEXT sUMMER? :biggrin:
> *


im ready to have fun this summer!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:23 AM~19727164
> *Can we get a pic of the big City Wide plaque in the 65?
> *


Soon!

Spending the money on new interior and new rims and new htdros and new stereo system. Watch out this summer. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 10:26 PM~19727202
> *im ready to have fun this summer!!!
> *


X2

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

edited*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:28 AM~19727221
> *edited*
> *


????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

C'mon Fes 521 more posts


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, what you doing this weekend? Did you get your interior back yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The TAKE OVER 



2011....you been warned !!!


Get outta the Garage or get clowned



















Prove us wrong


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 10:35 PM~19727300
> *Roy, what you doing this weekend? Did you get your interior back yet?
> *


I got 80 % back just need the front seats and the Trunk done :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:38 AM~19727328
> *I got 80 % back just need the front seats and the Trunk done :happysad:
> *


If you need anything let me know. I will help you out anyway i can.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:37 AM~19727320
> *The TAKE OVER
> 2011....you been warned !!!
> Get outta the Garage or get clowned
> ...


I like clowns. :biggrin: 

There funny. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 10:41 PM~19727347
> *If you need anything let me know. I will help you out anyway i can.
> *


Thanks homie
I haven't even been into the whole stereo thing yet because my car is getting some major chit done but.....you know you always my brother doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 10:42 PM~19727366
> *I like clowns. :biggrin:
> 
> There funny. :biggrin:
> *




So are Amp Killers :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:30 PM~19727248
> *C'mon Fes 521 more posts
> *


I know itz gonna be tough w/out any controversy!!! lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:45 AM~19727391
> *So are Amp Killers :happysad:
> *


You know any? 


Besides me? Wait i didn't fuck your amp up. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19727432
> *I know itz gonna be tough w/out any controversy!!! lol
> *


C'mon dog I'm in controversy all the TIME
hahahaha
Aint nada but Haters gonna talk anyways 
I am just really glad I lost my yob because I'd be calling mofos out
Now I am just gonna redo my chit that was plaqueable in their club......just because that's how we do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19727438
> *You know any?
> Besides me? Wait i didn't fuck your amp up. :happysad:
> *


I think it may have been the radios......



Or an OMEN hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19727465
> *C'mon dog I'm in controversy all the TIME
> hahahaha
> Aint nada but Haters gonna talk anyways
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 28 2011, 11:01 PM~19727536
> *:biggrin:
> *


You know it's Game Over once the GT and Big M are here for GOOD.
Aint nobody else busting out a Real Hopper......Or let alone just a car that a Muthafucka *drives* to a show.
Let this drive you fuckers sleeping on the takeover :biggrin: 

Let the Controversy begin Fawkers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:05 PM~19727578
> *You know it's Game Over once the GT and Big M are here for GOOD.
> Aint nobody else busting out a Real Hopper......Or let alone just a car that a Muthafucka drives to a show.
> Let this drive you fuckers sleeping on the takeover :biggrin:
> ...


Let me rephrase REAL HOPPER
Chrome Undies doing over 80


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:37 PM~19727320
> *The TAKE OVER
> 2011....you been warned !!!
> Get outta the Garage or get clowned
> ...


 :thumbsup: wad up roy


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

what up roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:15 PM~19727096
> *What up JR Ivan and Ricky :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719+Jan 28 2011, 11:25 PM~19727754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing but GT homies
You guys know how to post GT prospects in your profile?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good night LIL gonna get up early the homie casper is graduating college!!a


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

who jaime roy ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:56 AM~19727483
> *I think it may have been the radios......
> Or an OMEN hno:
> *


You got rid of the omen.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 28 2011, 11:31 PM~19727840
> *who jaime roy ?
> *


JIMMY


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:29 PM~19727809
> *Nothing but GT homies
> You guys know how to post GT prospects in your profile?
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 PM~19727865
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S MY DOG


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:32 AM~19727850
> *JIMMY
> *


shit ok hey looking for bat. for my car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:38 PM~19727888
> *THAT'S MY DOG
> 
> *


We Only accept the best Brother
Welcome to the Family :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19727901
> *shit ok hey looking for bat. for my car
> *


You want a optima or just a regular?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, when you cooking the carne asad? Lot's of time on your hands to go shopping. :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

31's


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 PM~19727865
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the new Family AJ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 11:44 PM~19727944
> *Roy, when you cooking the carne asad? Lot's of time on your hands to go shopping. :biggrin:
> *


I'll cook it....you buy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 01:45 AM~19727954
> *I'll cook it....you buy
> *


Will the beer be cold when i get there? None of that bud light shit! :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 28 2011, 11:48 PM~19727970
> *Will the beer be cold when i get there? None of that bud light shit! :uh:
> *


you know I don't drink that Bud Light chit and I'll be there on Sunday for the CLA


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 01:49 AM~19727987
> *you know I don't drink that Bud Light chit and I'll be there on Sunday for the CLA
> *


Not me, the wife has to work a double on sunday. :happysad: 

Next time hopefully.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:43 AM~19727930
> *You want a optima or just a regular?
> *


8 FOR MY HYDRAULICS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727953
> *Congrats on the new Family AJ...
> *


He's in* GOOD* hands Chris


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 29 2011, 12:01 AM~19728070
> *8 FOR MY HYDRAULICS
> *


will talk about that soon


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727953
> *Congrats on the new Family AJ...
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 12:34 AM~19727865
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


G/L IN THE BIG GT FAMILY


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 AM~19728153
> *G/L IN THE BIG GT FAMILY
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:02 AM~19728079
> *He's in GOOD hands Chris
> *


i know he is Roy...thats why i kept my word with him


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

let me know if anyone is intrested in these ko's i paid $125 at mi gente for them i jus want $80 to buy different ones they never been mounted


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 12:31 AM~19728237
> *let me know if anyone is intrested in these ko's i paid $125 at mi gente for them i jus want $80 to buy different ones they never been mounted
> 
> 
> ...


OH YA I FOR GOT BRAND NEW ADAPTERS ALSO $80


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:37 AM~19711362
> *:uh:
> Nice car club
> Guess the prospecting phase aint for everyone.
> ...


Didn't you say you never prospected and wouldn't either??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 01:15 AM~19728166
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


Congrats and good luck lil homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 08:38 AM~19729129
> *What's up fes
> *


not much bro jus goin to work in a couple of hours... whut you been up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... whutz good CO!!! Damn roy you really tryin to get it crackin in here!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up colorado ? Wad up homie fezz


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up jimmy. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up roy how you doin homie GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 29 2011, 08:31 AM~19729295
> *Was up roy how you doin homie GOODTIMES
> *


Doing GOOD homie just getting up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 29 2011, 09:30 AM~19729283
> *Was up jimmy.  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE,WHAT U DOING TODAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a nice day
Glad I got the day off :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:37 PM~19727320
> *The TAKE OVER
> 2011....you been warned !!!
> Get outta the Garage or get clowned
> ...


 :0 GOODTIMES


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:36 AM~19729312
> *:0 GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

YOU GOT TO LIKE THIS ONE ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:42 AM~19729337
> *YOU GOT TO LIKE THIS ONE ROY
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stand that guy :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

LETS GET IT CRACKIN


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:44 AM~19729343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I WAS DRUNK THAT DAY/NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

DAM DANNY WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenos Dias 719,303,720 Primera car club wish Goodtimes, CityWide and the rest of the lowriding community a safe weekend. uffin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT U DOING ON YOUR DAY OFF ROY


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:49 AM~19729359
> *DAM DANNY WHERE YOU BEEN?
> *


At the bar homie. Tried callin you when you called the other day :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:50 AM~19729365
> *WHAT U DOING ON YOUR DAY OFF ROY
> *


I dunno but I think I found my problem in my shifter
The damn hole is in the wrong place :angry: 
But I know Imma enjoy this day off :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:51 AM~19729372
> *At the bar homie. Tried callin you when you called the other day :dunno:
> *


DIDNT GET THAT ONE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:49 AM~19729363
> *Buenos Dias 719,303,720 Primera car club wish Goodtimes, CityWide and the rest of the lowriding community a safe weekend. uffin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:51 AM~19729374
> *I dunno but I think I found my problem in my shifter
> The damn hole is in the wrong place :angry:
> But I know Imma enjoy this day off :yes:
> *


IS THAT A QUICK FIX


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, aavigil54, BIGJIM, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, 77montecarlo719



Good morning guys!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:53 AM~19729384
> *IS THAT A QUICK FIX
> *


Yeah I think so I got my original piece so I think Imma just have sal weld it to the new piece
I gotta get that fucker in my trunk needs to get done :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 AM~19729175
> *not much bro jus goin to work in a couple of hours... whut you been up to?
> *


Just been workin bRO! I'm actually runnin to springs for a funeral this mornin and then I need to get back I'm cookin a big ass pig for my buddies party tonight. Did you guys go cruise yesterday?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:05 AM~19727578
> *You know it's Game Over once the GT and Big M are here for GOOD.
> Aint nobody else busting out a Real Hopper......Or let alone just a car that a Muthafucka drives to a show.
> Let this drive you fuckers sleeping on the takeover :biggrin:
> ...


WAIT A MINUTE HOLD ON ROY YOU KNOW DAMN WELL MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR HOPPING AND DRIVEABLE. I JUST CHOOSE NOT TO BEAT IT UP. SO DONT CALL OUT PEOPLE SO QUICK AND SAY THEY ARENT BUILDING REAL SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:56 AM~19729396
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, aavigil54, BIGJIM, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, 77montecarlo719
> Good morning guys!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



What's good brother


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:56 AM~19729396
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, aavigil54, BIGJIM, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, 77montecarlo719
> Good morning guys!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 29 2011, 08:56 AM~19729401
> *WAIT A MINUTE HOLD ON ROY YOU KNOW DAMN WELL MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR HOPPING AND DRIVEABLE. I JUST CHOOSE NOT TO BEAT IT UP. SO DONT CALL OUT PEOPLE SO QUICK AND SAY THEY ARENT BUILDING REAL SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 
Just getting some motivation flowing fawker
You already got it so you shouldn't take offense assholio


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 29 2011, 09:56 AM~19729401
> *WAIT A MINUTE HOLD ON ROY YOU KNOW DAMN WELL MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR HOPPING AND DRIVEABLE. I JUST CHOOSE NOT TO BEAT IT UP. SO DONT CALL OUT PEOPLE SO QUICK AND SAY THEY ARENT BUILDING REAL SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


A full under carriage impala that gets it is a lot different then a gbody hopper


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:00 AM~19729419
> *:biggrin:
> Just getting some motivation flowing fawker
> You already got it so you shouldn't take offence assholio
> *


NO OFFENSE TAKEN JUST CALLING YOU OUT FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 29 2011, 08:56 AM~19729396
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, aavigil54, BIGJIM, BigCeez, RO4LIFE 719, 77montecarlo719
> Good morning guys!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:01 AM~19729425
> *A full under carriage impala that gets it is a lot different then a gbody hopper
> *


Yes it is
I don't think the Rockies will see a Full undercarriage Impala Hopper anytime soon though
But I know a few undercarriaged G-bodys that are gonna be out :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:03 AM~19729439
> *Yes it is
> I don't think the Rockies will see a Full undercarriage Impala Hopper anytime soon though
> But I know a few undercarriaged G-bodys that are gonna be out :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont care what car club is the best or worst. I just wanna get this town lowriding again. Sundays at the park posted. Friday nights crusing Nevada etc. etc. Primera here to help getting that going again.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:06 AM~19729458
> *I dont care what car club is the best or worst. I just wanna get this town lowrider again. Sundays at the park posted. Friday nights crusing Nevada etc. etc. Primera here to help getting that going again.
> *




XRUTHLESS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SHIT I BE BACK LATER CO ,GOTTA GO GET IN SOME SOFTBALL :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 09:11 AM~19729472
> *SHIT I BE BACK LATER CO ,GOTTA GO GET IN SOME SOFTBALL :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Why do people always say they want cruising back again?????? I know you guys ROy fes chapo and everybody else in springs cruise whenever they can and I know people in pueblo cruise northern every weekend !!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:14 AM~19729484
> *Why do people always say they want cruising back again?????? I know you guys ROy fes chapo and everybody else in springs cruise whenever they can and I know people in pueblo cruise northern every weekend !!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:14 AM~19729484
> *Why do people always say they want cruising back again?????? I know you guys ROy fes chapo and everybody else in springs cruise whenever they can and I know people in pueblo cruise northern every weekend !!!
> *


Because the police stopped cruising in the Springs on Nevada
Usually the ones saying they want it back aint there to cruise anyways
There are more streets than just Nevada,just takees a big movement and commitment to get it started again


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:14 AM~19729484
> *Why do people always say they want cruising back again?????? I know you guys ROy fes chapo and everybody else in springs cruise whenever they can and I know people in pueblo cruise northern every weekend !!!
> *



We can always get better and strive for more!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I LIKE TO CRUISE TO THE BAR :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:17 AM~19729503
> *Because the police stopped cruising in the Springs on Nevada
> Usually the ones saying they want it back aint there to cruise anyways
> There are more streets than just Nevada,just takees a big movement and commitment to get it started again
> *



fuk the police :machinegun:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 09:19 AM~19729514
> *I LIKE TO CRUISE TO THE BAR :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What is with u guys and the oldies!!!! :dunno: 















:drama:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:03 AM~19729439
> *Yes it is
> I don't think the Rockies will see a Full undercarriage Impala Hopper anytime soon though
> But I know a few undercarriaged G-bodys that are gonna be out :scrutinize:
> *


I GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO MAYBE THE FOLLOWING YEAR IT WILL COME OUT SNAPPING NECKS ON OTHER G BODYS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 29 2011, 09:28 AM~19729544
> *I GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO MAYBE THE FOLLOWING YEAR IT WILL COME OUT SNAPPING NECKS ON OTHER G BODYS
> *


I'd love to see that
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:34 AM~19729578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, chale.brown719, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719




RUTHLESS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:37 AM~19729600
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, OVERTIME, chale.brown719, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719
> RUTHLESS
> *


wats up co riderz and wats up RAIDER top of da moring 2 ya pimpin :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:41 AM~19729625
> *wats up co riderz and wats up RAIDER  top of da moring 2 ya pimpin :wave:
> *




FO SHOOOOW!!! I will see u later on today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:06 AM~19729458
> *I dont care what car club is the best or worst. I just wanna get this town lowrider again. Sundays at the park posted. Friday nights crusing Nevada etc. etc. Primera here to help getting that going again.
> *


 x1000 bro i hear ya man we here in springz need somethang man, other cruznite somethin?? all clubs cruz once a week or??? :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 29 2011, 10:50 AM~19729678
> *x1000 bro i hear ya man we here in springz need somethang man, other cruznite somethin?? all clubs cruz once a week or???  :dunno:
> *





:thumbsup: U kno we down!


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:44 AM~19729641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol u 2 funny MR.ROY :roflmao:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> x1000 bro i hear ya man we here in springz need somethang man, other cruznite somethin?? all clubs cruz once a week or??? :dunno:
> [/quo]
> well do it homie. Well all do it. Got 3 months!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:14 AM~19729484
> *Why do people always say they want cruising back again?????? I know you guys ROy fes chapo and everybody else in springs cruise whenever they can and I know people in pueblo cruise northern every weekend !!!
> *


Oh we cruz dont get me wrong. But not like it was back in the late 80s or 90s friday and saturday Bumper to bumper lowriders on Nevada. even in Pueblo it use to be that way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> > x1000 bro i hear ya man we here in springz need somethang man, other cruznite somethin?? all clubs cruz once a week or??? :dunno:
> > [/quo]
> > well do it homie. Well all do it. Got 3 months!
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm out see u in like a hour CB


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CB!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!! 

...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 11:07 AM~19730009
> *honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!!
> 
> ...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:08 PM~19730016
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 11:07 AM~19730009
> *honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!!
> 
> ...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!
> *



x2


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 12:07 PM~19730009
> *honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!!
> 
> ...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!
> *


Fo-Sho :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 11:07 AM~19730009
> *honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!!
> 
> ...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!
> *


*Rasta Julian Agrees* :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 12:07 PM~19730009
> *honestly, Springs just needs to start cruising every fri, sat & sun!!! fri & sat at da same spot & sun at memorial park!!! the same peeps might not be there every week but you will know exactly where you need to go to cruise on those dayz!!!
> 
> ...and for fri & sat, my vote is doin laps around nevada & tejon!!!
> *



Lets go set it in stone bro! :biggrin: we can talk about it tomorrow at the meeting.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up fawkerss. Just got to g townn :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:30 PM~19730511
> *Rasta Julian Agrees :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


PAST THE DOBBIE TO LEFT HAND SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 29 2011, 12:51 PM~19730637
> *Was up fawkerss. Just got to g townn  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 29 2011, 12:51 PM~19730637
> *Was up fawkerss. Just got to g townn  :biggrin:
> *


What is G town?
Oh Greeley :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:53 PM~19730656
> *What is G town?
> Oh Greeley :happysad:
> *


G TOWN HOYAS :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 29 2011, 12:54 PM~19730660
> *G TOWN HOYAS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up fellas? roy, ricky how ya doin


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:56 PM~19730670
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 12:57 PM~19730677
> *What's up fellas? roy, ricky how ya doin
> *


:wave:
Doing GOOD Josh ,how bout you?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:00 PM~19730695
> *:wave:
> Doing GOOD Josh ,how bout you?
> *


I can't complain, chillin out today...just got home from the dog park with the wife and kid


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 29 2011, 12:51 PM~19730633
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


Whats up wrinkles. :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 01:30 PM~19730511
> *Rasta Julian Agrees :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 01:57 PM~19730677
> *What's up fellas? roy, ricky how ya doin
> *




Wut up Josh thanks for hooking my club brother up with the metal!!! :h5:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 01:11 PM~19730746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jan 29 2011, 02:13 PM~19730751
> *Wut up Josh thanks for hooking my club brother up with the metal!!!  :h5:
> *


You got it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to see everyone is down... but like ricky said we'll set it in stone tomorrow or whoever is there or whatever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 28 2011, 11:11 PM~19727627
> *Let me rephrase REAL HOPPER
> Chrome Undies doing over 80
> 
> *


So is the vert gonna bust out doin over 80 this summer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 29 2011, 01:27 PM~19730821
> *So is the vert gonna bust out doin over 80 this summer?
> *


:yes:
97 to be exact


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 01:28 PM~19730824
> *:yes:
> 97 to be exact
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 29 2011, 01:29 PM~19730830
> *Nice :biggrin:
> *


yep once it gets 97 degrees Imma bust it out :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 01:30 PM~19730838
> *yep once it gets 97 degrees Imma bust it out  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:30 PM~19730838
> *yep once it gets 97 degrees Imma bust it out  :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna say over 80 mph


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 01:36 PM~19730869
> *I was gonna say over 80 mph
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you going to that meeting roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 01:42 PM~19730907
> *Are you going to that meeting roy?
> *


Yeah most likely :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:43 PM~19730911
> *Yeah most likely :biggrin:
> *


you getting out today roy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:43 PM~19730911
> *Yeah most likely :biggrin:
> *


I might go check it out too, it would be nice to put a face to the names of you guys I haven't met


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All in all I really hope more people come out this year.I hope more people support other functions besides the local shows and events.
Everybody talks big in the Winter about doing things but once it gets to be the Season nobody is down to support other functions in different cities.
Most Hated has to be one of the most supportive clubs out there.Always making shows and supporting only to get a small amount of people returning the favor.Let's make this year a time to remember.Let's support and push this movement.If we are gonna do it,let's do it all the way.
I hope some people get pumped up and get out there this year.I know Imma try to do all I can.
I hope everyone else can do the same.
Can't just talk about it and not come through.
Colorado has the Rides,just need to get that motivation back.Big ups to all the Clubs and Solo Rydaz out there doing the damn thang.You know who you are.
2011 Bigger Better Bolder let's do it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:58 PM~19730966
> *All in all I really hope more people come out this year.I hope more people support other functions besides the local shows and events.
> Everybody talks big in the Winter about doing things but once it gets to be the Season nobody is down to support other functions in different cities.
> Most Hated has to be one of the most supportive clubs out there.Always making shows and supporting only to get a small amount of people returning the favor.Let's make this year a time to remember.Let's support and push this movement.If we are gonna do it,let's do it all the way.
> ...


    x2 co-signing this one

...and i hope it starts tomorrow!!! hope all the clubs & most of the solo rydaz are represented tomorrow one way or another!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 02:04 PM~19731000
> *     x2 co-signing this one
> 
> ...and i hope it starts tomorrow!!! hope all the clubs & most of the solo rydaz are represented tomorrow one way or another!!!
> *


Yeah I hope everyone makes it out and reps because we all need to start somewhere.
It's a great move and I think what we need to get some things going on and the perfect tool for organization .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 03:07 PM~19731014
> *Yeah I hope everyone makes it out and reps because we all need to start somewhere.
> It's a great move and I think what we need to get some things going on and the  perfect tool for organization .
> *


yessur :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Amen


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 03:16 PM~19731085
> *Amen
> *


whutz good josh how you been homie? you gonna pull out the fleet tomorrow?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:58 PM~19730966
> *All in all I really hope more people come out this year.I hope more people support other functions besides the local shows and events.
> Everybody talks big in the Winter about doing things but once it gets to be the Season nobody is down to support other functions in different cities.
> Most Hated has to be one of the most supportive clubs out there.Always making shows and supporting only to get a small amount of people returning the favor.Let's make this year a time to remember.Let's support and push this movement.If we are gonna do it,let's do it all the way.
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

MEMORIES CC and othe clubs in the CLA will be making that ride to support more outside the normal lines... we will be there tomorrow to show support to the brothers in the south!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 29 2011, 02:29 PM~19731168
> *MEMORIES CC  and othe clubs in the CLA will be making that ride to support more outside the normal lines... we will be there tomorrow to show support to the brothers in the south!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 29 2011, 03:29 PM~19731168
> *MEMORIES CC  and othe clubs in the CLA will be making that ride to support more outside the normal lines... we will be there tomorrow to show support to the brothers in the south!!!
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 03:20 PM~19731115
> *whutz good josh how you been homie? you gonna pull out the fleet tomorrow?
> *


im good fes, just kickin back with my son right now. Yeah I think I will get in the lax tommo :biggrin: row


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 03:41 PM~19731253
> *im good fes, just kickin back with my son right now. Yeah I think I will get in the lax tommo :biggrin: row
> *


    cant wait to meet you & see that lac finally!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good ass show on channel 13 right now :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 04:11 PM~19731416
> *Good ass show on channel 13 right now :biggrin:
> *


whut is it???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 04:09 PM~19731404
> *     cant wait to meet you & see that lac finally!!!
> *


Word em up, likewise :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 03:28 PM~19731511
> *whut is it???
> *


About the LA Raiders
With Cube and Snoop Commentating
Talkin bout old school chit NWA and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:58 PM~19730966
> *All in all I really hope more people come out this year.I hope more people support other functions besides the local shows and events.
> Everybody talks big in the Winter about doing things but once it gets to be the Season nobody is down to support other functions in different cities.
> Most Hated has to be one of the most supportive clubs out there.Always making shows and supporting only to get a small amount of people returning the favor.Let's make this year a time to remember.Let's support and push this movement.If we are gonna do it,let's do it all the way.
> ...


Thanks for the shout out and support you've always givin us Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 04:34 PM~19731545
> *About the LA Raiders
> With Cube and Snoop Commentating
> Talkin bout old school chit NWA and stuff :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2011, 03:46 PM~19731595
> *Thanks for the shout out and support you've always givin us Roy
> *


Man you guys deserve it bro.
Definately a humble yet inspirational group of guys.
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 04:48 PM~19731609
> *
> *


cool on the snoop, cube & N.W.A. part... not on the raiders b.s.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pissburg is on now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 05:51 PM~19731917
> *Pissburg is on now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 06:18 PM~19732063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODbye ****** :wave:
:tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Over priced?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...Q5fTrucks#v4-33


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 06:31 PM~19732146
> *Over priced?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...Q5fTrucks#v4-33
> *


Wouldn't be my choice of interior layout


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 06:29 PM~19732131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like your display


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 06:18 PM~19732063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt even look bad... i like it!!! IMO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 05:55 PM~19732273
> *i like your display
> *


Thanks Fes
It was just a kinda last minute thing since I couldn't show my trunk.Still didn't get enough points to get 1st but O'well :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

sup kiko


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone wants to a few of us from RUTHLESS will be at golden corral tomorrow at ten getting our grub on before the SOCO CLA meeting stop by don't be strangers!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Jan 29 2011, 09:14 PM~19733691
> *If anyone wants to a few of us from RUTHLESS will be at golden corral tomorrow at ten getting our grub on before the SOCO CLA meeting stop by don't be strangers!!
> *


Ballerz


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:18 PM~19733730
> *Ballerz
> 
> 
> ...



I wish. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard Chris from CW was treating to Lunch after the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Roll Call
Who's making the meeting???*


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

making it to the meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 29 2011, 09:39 PM~19733925
> *  making it to the meeting
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill be there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 09:48 PM~19734022
> *Ill be there
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:29 PM~19733827
> *Roll Call
> Who's making the meeting???
> *




U already know


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:24 PM~19733785
> *I heard Chris from CW was treating to Lunch after the meeting :biggrin:
> *





That's funny I heard the same thing :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719+Jan 29 2011, 09:55 PM~19734098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

See you cats tomorrow, im out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 29 2011, 10:06 PM~19734194
> *See you cats tomorrow, im out
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 29 2011, 10:24 PM~19734365
> *I will be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn "Rumors" is playing
Dat was the chit back in the days
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:29 PM~19733827
> *Roll Call
> Who's making the meeting???
> *


Will be there son :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Jan 29 2011, 10:29 PM~19734427
> *Will be there son :biggrin:
> *


I don't call you son cause you shine 
I call you son cause you're mine :biggrin: 
What up Chaps?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dats new R Kelly chit
12 play was da shizznit :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:
whats good brothers...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 30 2011, 12:13 AM~19734842
> *:wave:
> whats good brothers...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:29 PM~19733827
> *Roll Call
> Who's making the meeting???
> *


MEMORIES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.. ALONG WITH A FEW CAR LOADS FROM THE CLA UP HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:13 PM~19734842
> *:wave:
> whats good brothers...
> *


:wave:
What up Big Chris
Just jthrowing some carne on the grill,jammin out,and sippin onna few :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 29 2011, 11:15 PM~19734863
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP JIM...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:16 PM~19734866
> *MEMORIES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.. ALONG WITH A FEW CAR LOADS FROM THE CLA UP HERE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:16 PM~19734872
> *:wave:
> What up Big Chris
> Just jthrowing some carne on the grill,jammin out,and  sippin onna few :biggrin:
> *


NICE...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And this is why we get called 6fos
Mudda fawkas :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Paul 
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:24 PM~19733785
> *I heard Chris from CW was treating to Lunch after the meeting :biggrin:
> *


not this guy....have you heard how many peeps will be at this meeting? i can barely afford to take my wife and kids to lunch nowadays let alone 120 people



standing room only


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 30 2011, 12:02 AM~19735181
> *not this guy....have you heard how many peeps will be at this meeting? i can barely afford to take my wife and kids to lunch nowadays let alone 120 peoplestanding room only
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2011, 12:59 AM~19735155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:29 PM~19733827
> *Roll Call
> Who's making the meeting???
> *


wish I could but work is very demanding


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

RUTHLESS WILL BE DER 4 SHOOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Jan 30 2011, 07:34 AM~19735948
> *RUTHLESS WILL BE DER 4 SHOOW :thumbsup:
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:29 PM~19733827
> *Roll Call
> Who's making the meeting???
> *



where they havin it at


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 29 2011, 09:29 PM~19733827
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 AM~19736097
> *where they havin it at
> *


IN THE SPRINGS ON DURANGO STREET DONT KNOW THE ADDRESS THOU SORRY HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719+Jan 30 2011, 07:34 AM~19735948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 AM~19736097
> *where they havin it at
> *


2637 durango dr. colorado springs co


http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CBQQnwIwAA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 30 2011, 08:25 AM~19736102
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


:yes:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 30 2011, 08:30 AM~19736119
> *2637 durango dr. colorado springs co
> http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CBQQnwIwAA
> *


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

3 Members: luxurymnte8788, WRINKLES, curiousdos

:wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: see you vatos here in a few... everyone rolling have a safe trip


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 30 2011, 08:46 AM~19736157
> *:wave: see you vatos here in a few... everyone rolling have a safe trip
> *


YOU TO HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up Roy, Wrinkles, and everyone else. Enjoy your day today.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got back into town. Good meeting alot of yous at the CLA meeting! Hope for all of us to do big things this summer. Big ups to everyone who made it! :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

x2 good seein' alot of you guys!!! & good meetin' alot of you!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2011, 05:21 PM~19738599
> *x2 good seein' alot of you guys!!! & good meetin' alot of you!!!
> *


Good to meet you fes, good to see some familiar faces and catch up with some old homies :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for not going today guys I feel like shit I just woke up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 30 2011, 05:30 PM~19738663
> *Good to meet you fes, good to see some familiar faces and catch up with some old homies :biggrin:
> *


yessur!!! nice to finally meet you & nice lac!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2011, 05:53 PM~19738847
> *yessur!!! nice to finally meet you & nice lac!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 01:56 AM~19728341
> *OH YA I FOR GOT BRAND NEW ADAPTERS ALSO $80
> *


pm me


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 30 2011, 07:03 PM~19739466
> *pm me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Sup CO riders, GOOD meeting today..nice to meet and catch up wit some of my fellow riders..what up Jimmy, u watching this wack ass probowl...in the words of roy: what da fawk is dis chit??


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado ..
it was nice to meet you all out there at the CLA meeting in soco

it was good to roll to another city and feel welcomed... you guys ever need anything hit me up i got you !!!!

nice to meet all the clubs and TBA ridas ... stay up COLORADO its only going to get bigger and better!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 30 2011, 07:47 PM~19739879
> *whats good colorado ..
> it was nice to meet you all out there at the CLA meeting in soco
> 
> ...


lol!!! T.B.A. Rydaz in the building!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2011, 06:52 PM~19739917
> *lol!!! T.B.A. Rydaz in the building!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol i thought you vatos wold like that !!!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Jan 30 2011, 07:52 PM~19739929
> *lol i thought you vatos wold like that !!!!! haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, this years pro bowl jersey's are wack!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pro Bowl's are usually wack every year IMO...


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt CO.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 30 2011, 10:42 AM~19736360
> *Whats up Roy, Wrinkles, and everyone else. Enjoy your day today.
> *


the monte look good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up joe


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 30 2011, 08:38 PM~19741005
> *What's up joe
> *


whats up? how was the bike show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 30 2011, 10:09 PM~19741337
> *whats up? how was the bike show?
> *


It was fun bR0 I can't wait for riding season again even though we were out yesterday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jan 30 2011, 08:36 PM~19740980
> *the monte  look good
> *


Thanks homie  caddy looked really good.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODmorning CO.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 06:16 AM~19743884
> *GOODmorning CO.
> *


Goodmorning Big Jim. Everyone have Goodtimes today.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia...















































Good seeing some old faces and meeting some new yesterday!! 

Have a great week


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Morning co :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

morrin big CO had a good time at the CLA meetin yesterday homies lets keep it up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

FES....this is what I was talkin about :wow: 


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2179153399.html


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!

Whut up eric!!! whut happened to you yesterday?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 09:11 AM~19744273
> *FES....this is what I was talkin about  :wow:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2179153399.html
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:43 AM~19744143
> *Good morning familia...
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Chapo, Mister.D719, TRAVIEZO83, BigCeez
what's up prims didn't see u at the meeting ?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 09:11 AM~19744273
> *FES....this is what I was talkin about  :wow:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2179153399.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up colorado? K onda primo today is my day ooff :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 11:23 AM~19745237
> *Was up colorado? K onda primo today is my day ooff  :biggrin:
> *


everytime i see you is your day off!!! whutz good homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 10:23 AM~19745237
> *Was up colorado? K onda primo today is my day ooff  :biggrin:
> *


Where was you this Morning?
I figured I;d stop by on my day off and you wasn't there. :happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 31 2011, 03:22 PM~19747590
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


it was cool meeting you yesterday Joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was great to see everyone yesterday and meet a few guys from Denver and here in town.
Chris get at me if you need a place to host the next meeting.
I got a place already pre-approved.
Can't wait to see the Unity start to ignite,hopefully more than it has already.
The Organization is what we need most and the CLA seems to be the right answer.
Big Ups to all who came down especially Chris from Memories and Tommy from Just Casual.
Also Chris from City Wide.Thanks for stepping up to the plate and taking it to the next level.


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up wrinkles and ivan was good ?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:17 PM~19748067
> *Was up wrinkles and ivan was good ?
> *


WUS SUP CARNAL HOW YOU ENJOYING YOUR DAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Waas up roy I was home all day I just got up at 3 .was good fezz I need them rolln vids homie I for got how to hit a swish . Need to learn !! Give me a call . Hope fully every one comes out bad ass this year and down to cruise all the calles in colo .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:24 PM~19748147
> *Waas up roy I was home all day I just got up at 3 .was good fezz I need them rolln vids homie I for got how to hit a swish . Need to learn !! Give me a call . Hope fully every one comes out bad ass this year and down to cruise all the calles in colo .
> *


I rolled by and didn't see the escalade so I figured you was gone. :dunno:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

It was in the garage 
:biggrin: carnal give me a call was up zippi ?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was upp jimmy ?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:29 PM~19748198
> *It was in the garage
> :biggrin: carnal give me a call was up zippi ?
> *


You gonna be home tomorrow?
It's my day off and Imma stop by Randy's anyways.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jaime :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2011, 09:01 AM~19744555
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> 
> Whut up eric!!! whut happened to you yesterday?
> *


wat up bro trying to get my stuff all packed so rent my house out


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 31 2011, 04:36 PM~19748280
> *wat up roy
> *


What up Big Eric how you doing homie?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Jan 31 2011, 05:24 PM~19748147
> *Waas up roy I was home all day I just got up at 3 .was good fezz I need them rolln vids homie I for got how to hit a swish . Need to learn !! Give me a call . Hope fully every one comes out bad ass this year and down to cruise all the calles in colo .
> *


 :biggrin: you forgot how to hit a switch??? i doubt it but yeah i'll give you a call, i got some instructional dvd's for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 04:33 PM~19748244
> *What up Jaime :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Jan 31 2011, 05:39 PM~19748316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes sirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Jan 31 2011, 05:35 PM~19748263
> *wat up bro trying to get my stuff all packed so rent my house out
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing but M and GT on those last 2 disks. :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 PM~19748370
> *Nothing but M and GT on those last 2 disks. :wow:
> *


yessur top two in the hopping game!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 PM~19748370
> *Nothing but M and GT on those last 2 disks. :wow:
> *


CAN WE GET THE BOOTLEG


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 04:37 PM~19748292
> *What up Big Eric how you doing homie?
> *


good how bout your self.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM+Jan 31 2011, 04:49 PM~19748412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good bro just enjoying my day off. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I NEED TO GET HER ON MY 54 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

FORGET THAT I WANT HER


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:wave: BIG JIM,TRAVIEZO83,RAG ROY,BIG CEEZ uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 31 2011, 05:17 PM~19748679
> *:wave: BIG JIM,TRAVIEZO83,RAG ROY,BIG CEEZ  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up goodtime homeboys.Freezing my juevos off.its cold! hno:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 31 2011, 03:29 PM~19747654
> *it was cool meeting you yesterday Joe
> *


Cool meeting you and some other LIL peeps also! Good turn out yesterday. Cant wait to see what we all can organize this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 31 2011, 06:17 PM~19748679
> *:wave: BIG JIM,TRAVIEZO83,RAG ROY,BIG CEEZ  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



What's good brother :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

WATZ UP MY COLORADO RIDERZ GOOD MEETING YESTERDAY IT GUNNA BE A GREAT SUMMER :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 03:40 PM~19747763
> *Was great to see everyone yesterday and meet a few guys from Denver and here in town.
> Chris get at me if you need a place to host the next meeting.
> I got a place already pre-approved.
> ...


thanks roy!!! i was just happy to be part of the whole meeting and part of the next step to bring this colorado movement full circle thanks for all the clubs and ridaz in the south for the invite... myself and memories cc with the cla will be there for whatever you guys need... :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

What up CO riderz what up my GT carnales I see Traviezo que onda con el pinche frio carnal?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Sup paul


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Wassup Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 31 2011, 09:13 PM~19751433
> *Wassup Roy
> *


What up homie,nice meeting you and nice Lac bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Jan 31 2011, 07:53 PM~19750308
> *What up CO riderz what up my GT carnales I see Traviezo que onda con el pinche frio carnal?
> *


:wave:
What up Boss man


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 31 2011, 06:17 PM~19748679
> *:wave: BIG JIM,TRAVIEZO83,RAG ROY,BIG CEEZ  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 31 2011, 06:24 PM~19748765
> *Whats up goodtime homeboys.Freezing my juevos off.its cold! hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, orangecrush719,* lacwood, LOS_RUTHLESS, *TRAVIEZO83*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 05:06 PM~19748586
> *FORGET THAT I WANT HER
> 
> *


SHIT LETS GET THEM BOTH ON THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

~19097855]


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 31 2011, 10:27 PM~19751617
> *SHIT LETS GET THEM BOTH ON THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ROY LETS SEE WHO CAN GET THE BEST PANTIE DROP JAM ON HERE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN RICKY U MUST BE SICK YO ASS HAS BEEN MIA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:20 PM~19751533
> *What up homie,nice meeting you and nice Lac bro.
> *


Thanks man, I need to step my game up to get on you guys level though. Silvii invited me to come check you guys this Saturday and learn more about your club so maybe we'll get a chance to talk then, but yeah nice to meet you too bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:41 PM~19751826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD ONE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 31 2011, 09:42 PM~19751840
> *Thanks man, I need to step my game up to get on you guys level though. Silvii invited me to come check you guys this Saturday and learn more about your club so maybe we'll get a chance to talk then, but yeah nice to meet you too bro :biggrin:
> *


Would be nice to see you Saturday bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 09:25 PM~19751588
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, orangecrush719, lacwood, LOS_RUTHLESS, TRAVIEZO83
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SUP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751969
> *:thumbsup: SUP GOOD TIMERS
> *


:wave:
What up homie


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19751969
> *:thumbsup: SUP GOOD TIMERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:44 PM~19751863
> *Would be nice to see you Saturday bro :thumbsup:
> *


Im lookin forward to it :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 31 2011, 09:52 PM~19752010
> *Im lookin forward to it :yes:
> *


datswutimtalmbout.com


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

DAMN...whats up with all the slow jams....I just turned the lights off and lit some candles 

hno:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:56 PM~19752086
> *DAMN...whats up with all the slow jams....I just turned the lights off and lit some candles
> 
> hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

k5g18CN_yP8&


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 10:57 PM~19752111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Whats good brother! Good meeting ya yesterday!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:58 PM~19752144
> *Whats good brother! Good meeting ya yesterday!!
> *


YOU TO HOMIE WISH I WOULD OF MADE THE MEET , BUT I WAS WORKING ON THE TAKEOVER :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 09:51 PM~19751987
> *:wave:
> What up homie
> *


CHILLIN BRO READY FOR SATURDAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 10:00 PM~19752186
> *CHILLIN BRO READY FOR SATURDAY
> *


Gonna be GOOD to c the Fam back together :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 11:00 PM~19752179
> *YOU TO HOMIE WISH I WOULD OF MADE THE MEET , BUT I WAS WORKING ON THE TAKEOVER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Puttin in work..I like it! Definitely need to have some cervezas this summer homie!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 PM~19752230
> *:roflmao: Puttin in work..I like it! Definitely need to have some cervezas this summer homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN TOP THIS ONE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Its colder than 2 muthafukas out there, coldest day in 14years tomorrow they said on the news...stay warm homies and have a good night, im out


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 11:05 PM~19752278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:01 PM~19752209
> *Gonna be GOOD to c the Fam back together :yes:
> *


NO DOUBT HOMIE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Jan 31 2011, 10:06 PM~19752301
> *Its colder than 2 muthafukas out there, coldest day in 14years tomorrow they said on the news...stay warm homies and have a good night, im out
> *


X2 HE AINT LYIN NOT 1. 2 MOTHERFUCKERS OR A WITCHES TIT IN A BRASS BRA :wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD night homies now i got to go RUB one off


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Heres one for ya!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 11:09 PM~19752354
> *GOOD night homies now i got to go RUB one off
> *


 :roflmao: Good night homie!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 11:09 PM~19752355
> *Heres one for ya!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 31 2011, 10:09 PM~19752354
> *GOOD night homies now i got to go RUB one off
> *


ALRATO VATO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...im downloading songs as we speak now...When Tiff gets home shes in for it...gonna be the best 2 minutes of her life!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

MY LADY WANTS ME TO PUT THIS ONE ON


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:17 PM~19752458
> *Damn...im downloading songs as we speak now...When Tiff gets home shes in for it...gonna be the best 2 minutes of her life!!  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON HOMIE ILL GIVE U 3 minutes MAYBE EVEN 4 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:17 PM~19752458
> *Damn...im downloading songs as we speak now...When Tiff gets home shes in for it...gonna be the best 2 minutes of her life!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

No school for harisson dist 2 homies. Just in cast this applies to your kids.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Jan 31 2011, 10:24 PM~19752524
> *No school for harisson dist 2 homies. Just in cast this applies to your kids.
> *


KIDS??????? COME ON HOMIE I GO TO THAT SCHOOL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 31 2011, 10:30 PM~19752601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
:yes:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:17 PM~19752458
> *Damn...im downloading songs as we speak now...When Tiff gets home shes in for it...gonna be the best 2 minutes of her life!!  :biggrin:
> *


are you counting the ropas removal y todo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fuck that slow shit just tell them


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 31 2011, 11:33 PM~19752628
> *are you counting the ropas removal y todo?
> *



Y con el cuddling y toda la mierda!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 11:38 PM~19752710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:33 PM~19752624
> *:thumbsup:
> :yes:
> *


HAHAWORKS EVERYTIME HELPS AND WORKS FASTER WHEN U SING IT TO THEM TOO :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

NIGHT EVERYONE HAVE FUN WITH THE LOVE SONG THING GOOD LUCK CEEZ DONT GO TO FAST YOU MIGHT BE LIKE THIS LATER :banghead:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:49 PM~19752851
> *NIGHT EVERYONE HAVE FUN WITH THE LOVE SONG THING GOOD LUCK CEEZ DONT GO TO FAST YOU MIGHT BE LIKE THIS LATER :banghead:
> *



haha...its mimis time after im done :biggrin: 

have a good night homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Night Colo I'm outskies :wave: :sprint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

last one for me....good night familia!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

got one more b4 i go pick up o girl


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 03:40 PM~19747763
> *Was great to see everyone yesterday and meet a few guys from Denver and here in town.
> Chris get at me if you need a place to host the next meeting.
> I got a place already pre-approved.
> ...


what is this place that you speak of? call me tomorrow...its not my day off but i dont go to work until 4


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:54 PM~19752911
> *last one for me....good night familia!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

here you go fez shit works ggggrrrreeeaaaattttt :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445281


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 31 2011, 03:40 PM~19747763
> *Was great to see everyone yesterday and meet a few guys from Denver and here in town.
> Chris get at me if you need a place to host the next meeting.
> I got a place already pre-approved.
> ...


 coLOWrado make'n lowrider history :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

SNEEK PEEK MR CLARKS CADI.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 1 2011, 08:07 AM~19754917
> *coLOWrado make'n lowrider history :biggrin:
> *


:yes:

Hope to see something like this again with twice as many plaques.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 AM~19755023
> *SNEEK PEEK MR CLARKS CADI.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice steering wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 AM~19755023
> *SNEEK PEEK MR CLARKS CADI.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i think you have the lower trailing arms on backward...shouldnt the bend be twards the axle for clearance issuses when locked up? looks good though brotha.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 1 2011, 12:56 AM~19753476
> *here you go fez shit works ggggrrrreeeaaaattttt :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445281
> *


thanks homie i was looking for that topic!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yep bend should be toward the back so it clears the axle better gives you a lil more lock up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin colorado its fuckin freezing balls out there hno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 08:34 AM~19755059
> *:yes:
> 
> Hope to see something like this again with twice as many plaques.
> ...


THAT WAS A FIRME NITE


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 1 2011, 09:54 AM~19755160
> *i think you have the lower trailing arms on backward...shouldnt the bend be twards the axle for clearance issuses when locked up? looks good though brotha.
> *


You get your hands on the caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 1 2011, 10:33 AM~19755406
> *wus crackin colorado its fuckin freezing balls out there  hno:
> *


cold in Wyo too i didnt have to go to work today cus of it. I was going to call in any way 2 more days left with this job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sumababish is cold out there


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 1 2011, 10:46 AM~19755521
> *cold in Wyo too i didnt have to go to work today cus of it. I was going to call in any way  2 more days left with this job
> *


We got that Wyoming wind over here AND its freezin! Like a damn hurricane outside!! :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19755521
> *cold in Wyo too i didnt have to go to work today cus of it. I was going to call in any way  2 more days left with this job
> *


I had to stay home today, because they closed the kids school. Its -35 with the wind chill here. :happysad:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

*
I'M BAAACK*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I was feeling like shit I had a bad sinus infection. :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:58 AM~19756056
> *Man I was feeling like shit I had a bad sinus infection. :tears:
> *


Must be that *Orange* fever going around :barf:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:02 PM~19756079
> *Must be that Orange fever going around :barf:
> *



haha u got jokes today mr roy :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HAHA this is my wife in thailand


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 AM~19756113
> *HAHA this is my wife in thailand
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you shaved since then :biggrin: 





j/k cool pic though


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:12 PM~19756134
> *Looks like you shaved since then :biggrin:
> j/k cool pic though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

hno: hno: hno: hno: damn its hella cold uffin: :420:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 AM~19756138
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Feb 1 2011, 12:21 PM~19756186
> *    :worship:  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *



I know she took pics with tigers alligators scorpions and hookers :biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 1 2011, 08:54 AM~19755160
> *i think you have the lower trailing arms on backward...shouldnt the bend be twards the axle for clearance issuses when locked up? looks good though brotha.
> *


 :thumbsup: U are right.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 1 2011, 11:29 AM~19756250
> *I know she took pics with tigers alligators scorpions and hookers  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:
*Pics or it didn't happen*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*brrrrrr*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:12 PM~19756545
> *brrrrrr
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't even go out to the garage to do shit. Its too fucking cold in there to. :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 PM~19756559
> *I couldn't even go out to the garage to do shit. Its too fucking cold in there to. :uh:
> *


Yeah I just ran across the street to check the mail and with these fawkin winds it gave me a headache being so cold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Feels like -37*

hno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:16 PM~19756568
> *Yeah I just ran across the street to check the mail and with these fawkin winds it gave me a headache being so cold
> *


The trash is piling up in the house, because i don't want to go to the trash can outside. :happysad:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:17 PM~19756575
> *Feels like -37
> 
> hno:
> *


YA THIS IS THAT BULL SHIT :angry:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
@Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location) 
i will post up directions soon.
all car clubs and solo riderz welcome...i will be looking for head count as we get closer to date but just wanted to put our event out there. Chris will have it on CLA calendar as well.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roy you got way too much time... lol!!! jus noticed whut you do to the haters!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2011, 12:41 PM~19756751
> *Roy you got way too much time... lol!!! jus noticed whut you do to the haters!!! lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL 
What foolio?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 1 2011, 12:32 PM~19756679
> *Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
> @Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location)
> i will post up directions soon.
> ...


*
I'm sure those GOOD TIMERS will be there Chris* :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

hit me up if anyone needs some brand new adapters $80 obo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 12:53 PM~19756839
> *hit me up if anyone needs some brand new adapters $80 obo
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD* price ,take em Saturday I'm sure somebody will pick em up or know somebody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 01:46 PM~19756795
> *LOL
> What foolio?
> *


we talked about it on sunday... qoutes, names, etc... on LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2011, 12:58 PM~19756883
> *we talked about it on sunday... qoutes, names, etc... on LIL
> *


You like that huh


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fes


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756856
> *GOOD price ,take em Saturday I'm sure somebody will pick em up or know somebody
> *


coo will do...wat time saturday ???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 01:36 PM~19757165
> *coo will do...wat time saturday ???
> *


PM'd


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 01:53 PM~19756839
> *hit me up if anyone needs some brand new adapters $80 obo
> 
> 
> ...



Any knock offs?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 1 2011, 09:46 AM~19755521
> *cold in Wyo too i didnt have to go to work today cus of it. I was going to call in any way  2 more days left with this job
> *


X2, no work tomorrow either, the best part is snow days are paid days!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 1 2011, 02:35 PM~19757161
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!! whut you & chapo up to?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 1 2011, 12:32 PM~19756679
> *Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
> @Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location)
> i will post up directions soon.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2011, 03:18 PM~19758035
> *whutz good eric!!! whut you & chapo up to?
> *


freezing our ass of bro,some people just dont have comen sence.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2011, 01:53 PM~19757316
> *Any knock offs?
> *


na the knock offs are already spoken for


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 05:21 PM~19758570
> *na the knock offs are already spoken for
> *


  cool..thanks brother!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 1 2011, 04:28 PM~19758639
> *  cool..thanks brother!
> *


no prob man


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 1 2011, 05:05 PM~19758425
> *freezing our ass of bro,some people just dont have comen sence.
> *


yeah i figured you guys would be


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 02:00 PM~19756894
> *You like that huh
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 1 2011, 12:32 PM~19756679
> *Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
> @Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location)
> i will post up directions soon.
> ...


PRETTY SURE RUTHLESS WILL ROLL TOO!!! ILL MAKE SURE WE GET THAT ON OUR CALENDER ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

N0uNOJNSRuM&feature


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Tqenwp0Zjb4&feature


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Vids :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

7lnFTV16mYk&feature


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS HOW BOUT THIS ONE? LOOK LIKE SOME CARS I SEEN BEFORE TOO I BEEN LOOKIN AT DAMN ROLL'N VIDEOS ALL DAY FOR THIS ONE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WE NEED TO MAKE SOME UP DATED ONES MAYBE WE WILL GET THAT CHANCE AT THE CITY WIDE BBQ??? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 1 2011, 06:59 PM~19760163
> *Tqenwp0Zjb4&feature
> *


1:06 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19761470
> *1:06 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


1:06 looking real good! When we gonna hook it up?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 08:45 PM~19761587
> *1:06 looking real good! When we gonna hook it up?
> *


Hopefully soon, but we might just be doin a small touch up. A guy called me on it today and he sounds interested. Just gotta meet on a price.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19761635
> *Hopefully soon, but we might just be doin a small touch up. A guy called me on it today and he sounds interested. Just gotta meet on a price.
> *


Commo que? Small touch up? F.T.P ! Nah just playen, right on man hope it goes throgh for ya! Then we can see that plaqued up trey putten it down.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 08:54 PM~19761742
> *Commo que? Small touch up? F.T.P ! Nah just playen, right on man hope it goes throgh for ya! Then we can see that plaqued up try putten it down.
> *


Yeah i hope. If is sells it would be a good start for the 63! Hopefully the undies are gonna go out next month for the impy anyways. You ready to send the caddy's also?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19761850
> *Yeah i hope. If is sells it would be a good start for the 63! Hopefully the undies are gonna go out next month for the impy anyways. You ready to send the caddy's also?
> *


Not sure yet still working on mi padre's caddy! trying to see that 1 throgh first. But you never know? You and Big Happy gonna send your trey parts together?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:05 PM~19761940
> *Not sure yet still working on mi padre's caddy! trying to see that 1 throgh first. But you never know? You and Big Happy gonna send your trey parts together?
> *


 :roflmao: I dont think he's gonna do undies this year. he's talkin doin more chrome under the hood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Heston,Joe,Jaime ,Josh and Orlando. :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19762013
> *What up Heston,Joe,Jaime ,Josh and Orlando. :wave:
> *


 Whats goin down Roy :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19761966
> *:roflmao: I dont think he's gonna do undies this year. he's talkin doin more chrome under the hood
> *


Ahh I see, as stated by the presidente himself! :0 That's cool man like I said hope it goes through for ya it would be real nice to see that trey after all these years!  let me know when you send those parts maby a fire will start under my ass to get it going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19762044
> *Whats goin down Roy :wave:
> *


Not much homie just trying to get my turd ready for this season,you?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19762013
> *What up Heston,Joe,Jaime ,Josh and Orlando. :wave:
> *


What up Roy! Hows your ride comming along?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SUP COLO RIDERS AND MY GOODTIMERS 505 ROLLING THRU ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19761635
> *Hopefully soon, but we might just be doin a small touch up. A guy called me on it today and he sounds interested. Just gotta meet on a price.
> *


Aww shit goodluck bRO hope you get what you want


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19762081
> *Not much homie just trying to get my turd ready for this season,you?
> *


Tryin to stay warm!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mr.Comptone,Chucks and Paul Wall :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19762091
> *Aww shit goodluck bRO hope you get what you want
> *


 I hope so. Not sure yet how low i can go.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19762122
> *What up Mr.Comptone,Chucks and Paul Wall :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19762082
> *What up Roy! Hows your ride comming along?
> *


Going as GOOD as it can Heston,and the hoopty is getting there.
Slowly ....but steadily :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19762141
> *I hope so. Not sure yet how low i can go.
> *


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19762146
> *Going as GOOD as it can Heston,and the hoopty is getting there.
> Slowly ....but steadily :happysad:
> *


So you gonna break out with some fresh paint or just working on the interior? I thought I read you were thinking bout doing the guts again? Man I gotta ask and you ain't gotta say anything but what do you think bout Mac's little situatuion unfolding?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceasar :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

:biggrin: What up RO Chuck


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

70HD

Enthusiast Poster

Posts: 197
Joined: Mar 2010
From: Pueblo, Co
Car Club: Rollerz Only


:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ~nip/tuck~, 70HD, BigCeez, JM6386, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719


Whats up ROLLERZ Fam.. ROy., coloRadO RiderZ


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19762141
> *I hope so. Not sure yet how low i can go.
> *


Don't give the ride away homie! Hold out if the deal dosen't sound good, you know everyone's got some goverment cheese getting ready to break with! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19762207
> *What up Ceasar :wave:
> *



What's good papa?! What u think about all this cold. I'm still waitin on my balls to drop from Sundays meeting.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:20 PM~19762200
> *So you gonna break out with some fresh paint or just working on the interior? I thought I read you were thinking bout doing the guts again? Man I gotta ask and you ain't gotta say anything but what do you think bout Mac's little situatuion unfolding?
> *


Yeah I'm getting the Guts ,striping,leafing,lil chrome and paint done before next season.
And Mac......Just dissapointing...the whole mess homie to say the least :dunno:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:22 PM~19762229
> *70HD
> 
> Enthusiast Poster
> ...


 :0 :uh:  :biggrin: :wow:  
Is there someone else using my handle?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:26 PM~19762296
> *:0  :uh:    :biggrin:  :wow:
> Is there someone else using my handle?
> *


You like that huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Feb 1 2011, 09:22 PM~19762232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













What up Huero :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:25 PM~19762285
> *Yeah I'm getting the Guts ,striping,leafing,lil chrome and paint done before next season.
> And Mac......Just dissapointing...the whole mess homie to say the least :dunno:
> *


Right on man you gonna do a build thread or just bust out? Either way looking forward to seeing it this year! Hopefully I'll have 1 of the rides out this year aswell? Ya man Mac totally caught me off gaurd! Never thought the ride looked like that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big AJ :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 1 2011, 10:26 PM~19762319
> *You like that huh :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19762371
> *Right on man you gonna do a build thread or just bust out? Either way looking forward to seeing it this year! Hopefully I'll have 1 of the rides out this year aswell? Ya man Mac totally caught me off gaurd! Never thought the ride looked like that.
> *


Nah I aint gonna do a build up dog.
I aint gonna be fully finished til next year :happysad: 
Undies will be all bought this year but I still got the set-up and some work to do before it goes on.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19762449
> *Nah I aint gonna do a build up dog.
> I aint gonna be fully finished til next year :happysad:
> Undies will be all bought this year but I still got the set-up and some work to do before it goes on.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19762215
> *:biggrin: What up RO Chuck
> *


Just chillen bRO this weather sucks. Its hard to believe I was out riding sat with shorts and a t shirt and today its -15 outside


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19762482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I'll have it done from the rockers up though,just to cruise til next year.
How you been bro?
You still painting?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:37 PM~19762502
> *Just chillen bRO this weather sucks. Its hard to believe I was out riding sat with shorts and a t shirt and today its -15 outside
> *


Ya no shit! But that's life in CO for ya! So did you and the bROthas go to the swap meet in D-Town this weekend?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> I'll have it done from the rockers up though,just to cruise til next year.
> How you been bro?
> You still painting?


[/quote]
Been good man, ya still painting been doing more bikes than cars these days but I can't complain less work and just about the same $. Just working on my padres ride told him I would finish his ride before I touched my caddy, but with seeing all this uprise with the CO rydaz kinda makes me take a second look at my ride! But I gotta do mi padre right 1st!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 10:45 PM~19762636
> *Ya no shit! But that's life in CO for ya! So did you and the bROthas go to the swap meet in D-Town this weekend?
> *


Yea me and sean went, where were you @


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Been good man, ya still painting been doing more bikes than cars these days but I can't complain less work and just about the same $. Just working on my padres ride told him I would finish his ride before I touched my caddy, but with seeing all this uprise with the CO rydaz kinda makes me take a second look at my ride! But I gotta do mi padre right 1st!
[/quote]
That's cool
Seems like it's gonna be a Big year in Lowriding in COlO for sure.
I hope I'm at least half assed ready :happysad:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:52 PM~19762689
> *Yea me and sean went, where were you @
> *


Right on! Sean came into town for the weekend or what? I spaced that the expo was last weekend and tore my bike down to re-paint it, plus I had to work so I missed out this year! How was it? Did yall ride up there?


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> Been good man, ya still painting been doing more bikes than cars these days but I can't complain less work and just about the same $. Just working on my padres ride told him I would finish his ride before I touched my caddy, but with seeing all this uprise with the CO rydaz kinda makes me take a second look at my ride! But I gotta do mi padre right 1st!


That's cool
Seems like it's gonna be a Big year in Lowriding in COlO for sure.
I hope I'm at least half assed ready :happysad:
[/quote]
:biggrin: Looks that way, still trippen that the kickback is already around the corner seems like CO was just talking bout it! Gonna make it forsure this year with or without a half assed ride just to get a chance to meet all the homies and get a feel for all this unity!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm out homies. Stay warm! :wave:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

So what do you know Joe? Rootbeer Brown or Butterscotch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 09:59 PM~19762783
> *:biggrin: Looks that way, still trippen that the kickback is already around the corner seems like CO was just talking bout it! Gonna make it forsure this year with or without a half assed ride just to get a chance to meet all the homies and get a feel for all this unity!*


That's what it's all about :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

has anybody got boiling water and thru it outside? It turns to powder


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 11:08 PM~19762932
> *has anybody got boiling water and thru it outside? It turns to powder
> *


No but was thinking bout pouring hot water on the bosses ride tomarrow at work! Dudes a waste of air!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 10:56 PM~19762743
> *Right on! Sean came into town for the weekend or what? I spaced that the expo was last weekend and tore my bike down to re-paint it, plus I had to work so I missed out this year! How was it? Did yall ride up there?
> *


He came down but he is already gone, he had to come for some of his stuff. We just dROve bRO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 1 2011, 11:10 PM~19762962
> *No but was thinking bout pouring hot water on the bosses ride tomarrow at work! Dudes a waste of air!
> *


Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19762932
> *has anybody got boiling water and thru it outside? It turns to powder
> *


no way :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19763001
> *no way :wow:
> *


Try it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:14 PM~19763028
> *Try it
> *


Imma have to google it first :scrutinize:
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma do it :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19762122
> *What up Mr.Comptone,Chucks and Paul Wall :wave:
> *


SUP ROY WE GETTING SOME OT YOUR GUYS SNOW OUT HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 1 2011, 10:24 PM~19763163
> *SUP ROY WE GETTING SOME OT YOUR GUYS SNOW OUT HERE
> *


Yeah homie we didn't even get snow just freezing temps




And that Boiling water thing was siiiick damn that's a trip :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19763233
> *Yeah homie we didn't even get snow just freezing temps
> And that Boiling water thing was siiiick damn that's a trip :biggrin:
> *


I bet you can't do that in cali


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19763349
> *I bet you can't do that in cali
> *


On a sunny day with dirt in a cup you can :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I know what Imma be doing tomorrow 
One of my damn pipes broke :angry:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19763799
> *Well I know what Imma be doing tomorrow
> One of my damn pipes broke  :angry:
> *


Dam homie sorry to hear that.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 12:21 AM~19763799
> *Well I know what Imma be doing tomorrow
> One of my damn pipes broke  :angry:
> *


sorry to hear dat, dat shit's gotta suck...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19762013
> *What up Heston,Joe,Jaime ,Josh and Orlando. :wave:
> *


 :wave: directv wouldn't work last night, internet wouldn't work either...I think my crib is just too cold to let any signals in or out.. shitty news on the pipe roy, at least you got the day off and don't gotta pay a plumber to do it :banghead:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow: nice 48 fleetline on denver craigslist also a set of black dish 100s for 3bills....I would post a link but I gotta get my ass to work


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wut tha fuck kiko u aint working


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 2 2011, 07:21 AM~19765206
> *wut tha fuck kiko u aint working
> *


Naw dogg we ZONKed it this morning I let the platoon dip...shit it was way too cold to go for a run this morning...oh well, well make up for it tomorrow 6 miles hahahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! another cold ass day!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2011, 08:53 AM~19765634
> *Whutz good CO!!! another cold ass day!!!
> *


Yup hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19762932
> *has anybody got boiling water and thru it outside? It turns to powder
> *


U seen that on the morning news yesterday huh. I seen that shit too :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 2 2011, 10:13 AM~19765728
> *U seen that on the morning news yesterday huh. I seen that shit too  :biggrin:
> *


Nope on facebook


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 1 2011, 09:32 PM~19762411
> *What up Big AJ :wave:
> *


wats goin on roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719+Feb 2 2011, 12:13 AM~19764251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It aint nada I use to install fire sprinklers so a lil sweating copper aint chit. :biggrin: 
Glad I didn't have to pay a plumber those fawkers charge up da ass (No Joto).




What up Mr.AJ :wave:
Me just fixing these pipes homie :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

At least the Groundhog predicted an early Spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 11:31 AM~19766325
> *At least the Groundhog predicted an early Spring. :thumbsup:
> *


  

Whats good Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2011, 10:35 AM~19766344
> *
> 
> Whats good Roy?
> *


Nada homie.
Got my water back on now just cleaning up the mess. :happysad: 
What you up to bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 11:39 AM~19766371
> *Nada homie.
> Got my water back on now just cleaning up the mess. :happysad:
> What you up to bro?
> *



That sucks...had to dip into my 120 hour bucket of sick time to stay home with the kids today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2011, 10:40 AM~19766388
> *That sucks...had to dip into my 120 hour bucket of sick time to stay home with the kids today.
> *


Yeah down here this is the 2nd day off too :happysad: 
Hopefully this chit warms up a lil so I can get the rags guts finished.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

cold as fuck here i had to change my fuel filter in the duramax and put some 911 in it today.nothing like freezing your ass off outside while working on a vehicle since it wont fit in my heated garage ain that some shit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2011, 11:08 AM~19766603
> *cold as fuck here i had to change my fuel filter in the duramax and put some 911 in it today.nothing like freezing your ass off outside while working on a vehicle since it wont fit in my heated garage ain that some shit.
> *


That sucks bRO.Hey I yust got a call from my old foreman and I may be working in Laramie.Keep your fingers crossed for me fawker. :cheesy: :x:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah it was 56 below over there today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2011, 11:35 AM~19766815
> *yeah it was 56 below over there today
> *


hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 2 2011, 10:13 AM~19765728
> *U seen that on the morning news yesterday huh. I seen that shit too  :biggrin:
> *


my girl seen that shit on the news...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2011, 11:47 AM~19766889
> *my girl seen that shit on the news...
> *


It's crazy
Happy White Trash Wednesday Fes :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I had to boil me some water twice and try that shit out


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 2 2011, 11:58 AM~19766973
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:
What's GOOD Big RenzO?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2011, 12:35 PM~19766815
> *yeah it was 56 below over there today
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Found this in another topic, i think it looks good!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

PRETTY NICE DIFFERENT ANYWAYS BUT I LIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19767131
> *Found this in another topic, i think it looks good!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


Paints a lil blotchy but it's nice


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19767131
> *Found this in another topic, i think it looks good!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT PUTS THE SMASH DOWN.......


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 10:22 AM~19766227
> *What up Mr.AJ :wave:
> Me just fixing these pipes homie :happysad:
> *


coo coo hows ur interior comin along


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 2 2011, 01:40 PM~19767733
> *coo coo hows ur interior comin along
> *


Coming along GOOD bro just gotta get a piece fabbed up for my steering column so homeboy could do my trunk.
How's the Make Over going?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

*ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19767359
> *Nice
> Paints a lil blotchy but it's nice
> *


Ya i seen that after i posted it. Im just lookin at different tire/wheel combos cuz im afraid the days of a decent 13 are numbered, I hope I am wrong :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 2 2011, 02:51 PM~19768265
> *Ya i seen that after i posted it. Im just lookin at different tire/wheel combos cuz im afraid the days of a decent 13 are numbered, I hope I am wrong  :happysad:
> *


Nah they'll never end.Prices have gone up on 13's but there will always be Cokers and I hear they just came out with a 4 ply instead of the 2 they've had.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 03:59 PM~19768323
> *Nah they'll never end.Prices have gone up on 13's but there will always be Cokers and I hear they just came out with a 4 ply instead of the 2 they've had.
> *


I heard bout those, i will have to try em although not too many people have faith in em


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado, wat it roy :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 02:37 PM~19768184
> *Coming along GOOD bro just gotta get a piece fabbed up for my steering column so homeboy could do my trunk.
> How's the Make Over going?
> *


thats cool man randy gets down ima hit him up to cover my turn table like he did my seat..make over is slow but im makin progress jus waitin on my taxes to get here to get some new parts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72+Feb 2 2011, 03:49 PM~19768698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much,how you been Eric?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 2 2011, 04:18 PM~19769056
> *thats cool man randy gets down ima hit him up to cover my turn table like he did my seat..make over is slow but im makin progress jus waitin on my taxes to get here to get some new parts
> *


Gonna be sick
Randy is really getting down,big ups to him.He's definately came a long ways.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19767131
> *Found this in another topic, i think it looks good!
> 
> 
> ...


A visor and some appletons would set this bish off :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 2 2011, 02:51 PM~19768263
> *ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 12:05 PM~19767014
> *:wave:
> What's GOOD Big RenzO?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST TRYING 2 STAY OUT OF THIS COLD WEATHER AND U.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 2 2011, 04:32 PM~19769196
> *NOT MUCH JUST TRYING 2 STAY OUT OF THIS COLD WEATHER AND U.....
> *


Same getting ready for WTW


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2011, 04:33 PM~19769201
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 04:34 PM~19769221
> *Same getting ready for WTW
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 2 2011, 05:54 PM~19769405
> *:wave:
> *


What's up bROtha


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 05:18 PM~19769057
> *Yeah but those were 2 ply ,also I know more than 1 homie who has put thousands of miles on them. :yes:
> 
> Not much,how you been Eric?
> *


I hope they're better, cuz imma get me some


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 2 2011, 02:51 PM~19768263
> *ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Congrats on ur car for been on the lowrider mag homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 2 2011, 12:50 PM~19766914
> *It's crazy
> Happy White Trash Wednesday Fes :wave:
> *


thank you brotha!!! you too, do you still bowl wedsnday nights?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 2 2011, 08:17 PM~19771036
> *Congrats on ur car for been on the lowrider mag homie
> *



x2....just got my issue in today!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2011, 08:59 PM~19771498
> *x2....just got my issue in today!
> *


DAMNIT WYOMING SUCKS I ALWAYS GET MINE A WEEK LATER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 2 2011, 09:19 PM~19771770
> *DAMNIT WYOMING SUCKS I ALWAYS GET MINE A WEEK LATER
> *



I will let you borrow mine :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up matt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, darren_505, fesboogie, Chapo, RO4LIFE 719


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2011, 09:54 PM~19772253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 2 2011, 08:54 PM~19772253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we gonna set all the cars up like a show or just cruzin them????? just askin for the family and friends that wanna see the rides


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 2 2011, 09:43 PM~19772106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 2 2011, 11:14 PM~19773929
> *we gonna set all the cars up like a show or just cruzin them????? just askin for the family and friends that wanna see the rides
> *


just drive them to the park and park & relax


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up putos


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Wrinks what u doin up so early joto??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 2 2011, 11:32 PM~19774115
> *just drive them to the park and park & relax
> *


and drink pisto's.... in a monster can :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 3 2011, 05:05 AM~19775396
> *Wrinks what u doin up so early joto??
> *


gotta get a ride from chuck :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 3 2011, 05:07 AM~19775399
> *gotta get a ride from chuck  :happysad:
> *


Firme, the GOOD part about that is u can still go back to sleep after he picou up :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 3 2011, 05:10 AM~19775404
> *Firme, the GOOD part about that is u can still go back to sleep after he picou up :biggrin:
> *


yup but got a physical today still gotta clear my ass been bullshitting :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

You a foo perro u better get up on that shit before they jus say fuck it n tell u to hand in your I.D. Card and drop uyour TA50 off at cif haha


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 3 2011, 05:15 AM~19775412
> *You a foo perro u better get up on that shit before they jus say fuck it n tell u to hand in your I.D. Card and drop uyour TA50 off at cif haha
> *


naw gonna back today tell them to give till next week i'm on leave anyways :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

U already signed out o que??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769826
> *What's up bROtha
> *


WHAT UP.........


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 3 2011, 05:06 AM~19775398
> *and drink pisto's.... in a monster can  :biggrin:
> *


X2 U GOT THAT RIGHT and thanks HOMIE we will be there


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 2 2011, 11:32 PM~19774115
> *just drive them to the park and park & relax
> *


X3 will be there son :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 3 2011, 09:00 AM~19775999
> *X3 will be there son  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 3 2011, 05:31 AM~19775430
> *U already signed out o que??
> *


Whats up Kiko, Wrinkles. Hey let me know if anyone needs any help with there car audio needs. I took a permanet vacation from my job and Im just chill out trying to get my hustle on.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 AM~19776923
> *Whutz good COLORADO
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 3 2011, 12:28 PM~19777459
> *
> *


whutz good ricky


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 AM~19776923
> *Whutz good COLORADO
> *


wat up fes


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 3 2011, 09:09 AM~19776434
> *Whats up Kiko, Wrinkles. Hey let me know if anyone needs any help with there car audio needs. I took a permanet vacation from my job and Im just chill out trying to get my hustle on.
> *


so is today your first day off or will tomorrow be


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

WELL I AM UNEMPLOYED TILL MONDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 3 2011, 04:15 PM~19779595
> *WELL I AM UNEMPLOYED TILL MONDAY
> *


Welcome to the Unemployed Mafia
Enjoy your stay here,and shall you recieve a yob in the near future ,do not forget the Brotherhood we shared here.
:happysad: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 3 2011, 03:00 PM~19778582
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 05:41 PM~19780260
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ROY... SUPP COLORADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 3 2011, 06:03 PM~19780404
> *LOOKS GOOD ROY... SUPP COLORADO
> *


What up Mac
Hope all is well with you bro,and everything is set straight soon. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 06:41 PM~19780260
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn boo..... les go cruise!


Looks good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 3 2011, 06:09 PM~19780450
> *:wow:  Damn boo..... les go cruise!
> Looks good!
> *


I wish the mofo drove
I gotta find a stock column shifter :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Interiors lookin sick Roy :thumbsup: :worship: :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 07:41 PM~19780260
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 06:05 PM~19780422
> *What up Mac
> Hope all is well with you bro,and everything is set straight soon.
> :thumbsup:
> *


chit is all good on my side bro... enjoying this weather out here, and the hard part of my day is driving to the LQ, and kepping the pool clean :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 07:11 PM~19780460
> *I wish the mofo drove
> I gotta find a stock column shifter :happysad:
> *



I got one for a 66...to bad it wont work with your bro. Cant wait to see that sumovabish done tho!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 05:41 PM~19780260
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


loks good homie.K onda big CO


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 05:41 PM~19780260
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys 4 da props 
It's getting there lil by lil


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Feb 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19782779
> *NICE...
> *


What up Tony 
:wave:
How's that Desert Life Dog?


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 09:35 PM~19782836
> *What up Tony
> :wave:
> How's that Desert Life Dog?
> *


Ehats crackn...feels like colorado the past few days..but mid 70s by the weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 10:33 PM~19782783
> *Thanks guys 4 da props
> It's getting there lil by lil
> *


 :yes:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Feb 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19782922
> *Ehats crackn...feels like colorado the past few days..but mid 70s by the weekend.. :biggrin:
> *


Whats.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Feb 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19782922
> *Ehats crackn...feels like colorado the past few days..but mid 70s by the weekend.. :biggrin:
> *


You know me homie just bullshiting on LIL and trying to get this bucket in decent shape for our 2 months of GOOD weather this year.
Shit it's been nasty cold out here.Lows down to -20 and windchills of brrrrx100 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19782927
> *:yes:
> *


What up Big Josh :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 10:49 PM~19783020
> *What up Big Josh :wave:
> *


What's goin on bro, just kickin back right now... who would you use for cylinders? Black magic, cce, reds, showtime.....?anybody with an opinion chime in on this one, I gotta get some ordered up next week so I can get off my ass on liftin this cadi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783139
> *What's goin on bro, just kickin back right now... who would you use for cylinders? Black magic, cce, reds, showtime.....?anybody with an opinion chime in on this one, I gotta get some ordered up next week so I can get off my ass on liftin this cadi
> *


Anybody but CCE on cylinders

Any would be fine bro just make sure you upgrade in them to Competition at least,save yourself alot of hassles.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19783168
> *Anybody but CCE on cylinders
> 
> Any would be fine bro just make sure you upgrade in them to Competition at least,save yourself alot of hastles.
> *


I talked to cce today and they were recommending their super strokers, I think they said 130 for 8s and 150 for 12s but your right may as well get something that's gonna hold up the first time no matter the cost


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783239
> *I talked to cce today and they were recommending their super strokers, I think they said 130 for 8s and 150 for 12s but your right may as well get something that's gonna hold up the first time no matter the cost
> *


For myself I can only speak for the ones I had
CCE Pro Hopper and Showtime
Showtime Comp were the best
The CCE always leaked and blew O-ring as well as the Pro-Hoppers.
the proHoppers a lil less but thier welds in the tops gave out.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 11:08 PM~19783282
> *For myself I can only speak for the ones I had
> CCE Pro Hopper and Showtime
> Showtime Comp were the best
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 11:17 PM~19783367
> *
> *


Are the showtimes yellow? Heard anything about pitbulls stuff?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 10:18 PM~19783383
> *Are the showtimes yellow? Heard anything about pitbulls stuff?
> *


Yeah the ST are Yellow and I don't know about Pitbull but I believe Ivan might (Overtime)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 3 2011, 10:54 PM~19783087
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good jim


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19783446
> *Yeah the ST are Yellow and I don't know about Pitbull but I believe Ivan might (Overtime)
> *


Cool, ill hit him up....seeya


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LIKE THE SEATS ROY TTT!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK WHAT HAPPEND TO UR PHONE EARLIER????


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 10:58 PM~19783139
> *What's goin on bro, just kickin back right now... who would you use for cylinders? Black magic, cce, reds, showtime.....?anybody with an opinion chime in on this one, I gotta get some ordered up next week so I can get off my ass on liftin this cadi
> *



I get my stuff from black magic i got 18 inch cylinders for my wifes car comp for 140 and that was with a set of donuts


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 3 2011, 11:55 PM~19783799
> *WHAT UP RICK WHAT HAPPEND TO UR PHONE EARLIER????
> *



Man that shizinit died1


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody have a used or brand new slip yoke for a g-body for cheap cheap pm me


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 3 2011, 03:17 PM~19779101
> *so is today your first day off or will tomorrow be
> *


December was my last day. This gout is kickin my culo.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 3 2011, 05:31 AM~19775430
> *U already signed out o que??
> *


naw i sign out feb 7 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2011, 07:49 AM~19785849
> *Good morning familia!
> *


Morning homie and Colorado  another day fixing fucking pipes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 11:18 PM~19783383
> *Are the showtimes yellow? Heard anything about pitbulls stuff?
> *


I figured you would already know being from the ville. I have pitbull in my cutty its top notch quality. I only use Black Magic and Pitbull now. Same quality


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS+Feb 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19783788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey fawker you got an extra column shifter you wanna sell?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Man i dont right now not till spring probably


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

GOOD MORNING CO!!! thank god its Friday


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19785953
> *I figured you would already know being from the ville. I have pitbull in my cutty its top notch quality. I only use Black Magic and Pitbull now. Same quality
> *


Good lookin homie, im just fishin for mor opinions you know...thanks agiain


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning C.Springs. Jumpin on that unemployment bus. Got fired on my day off. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 4 2011, 11:07 AM~19786714
> *Good morning C.Springs. Jumpin on that unemployment bus. Got fired on my day off. Have a good day everyone.
> *



Sux...sorry to hear ..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 4 2011, 10:47 AM~19786983
> *Sux...sorry to hear ..
> *


Thanks homie. Its a blessing in disguise. Just gonna get my hustle on now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 4 2011, 02:06 PM~19788129
> *Thanks homie. Its a blessing in disguise. Just gonna get my hustle on now.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sup ricky


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783139
> *What's goin on bro, just kickin back right now... who would you use for cylinders? Black magic, cce, reds, showtime.....?anybody with an opinion chime in on this one, I gotta get some ordered up next week so I can get off my ass on liftin this cadi
> *


I got cylinders for you. Any size, street or comp. Street cylinders come with a triple o-ring on the piston head. The difference between the street and comp is the comp is made out of a differant alloy. It is a smaller shaft than the street, but will not bend. It would actually snap before it would bend. The street is a fatter shaft but is machined down to use regular power balls or cups. The street cylinder could bend if abused. It is the most popular one i sell and have not had any come back with problems. Hit me up if your interested. In most cases i can meet or beat the others price. I'm only 40 mins away if you have any problems with the parts. 719-671-8975 LawLess Custom Hydraulics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 4 2011, 09:46 PM~19791579
> *Sup ricky
> *



Wut upper josh? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORAD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 5 2011, 08:32 AM~19794094
> *GOOD MORNING COLORAD
> *


Whats up wrinkles. Have a good day homeboy..


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goodtimes with the brothers lastnight. Got a bit of a headache. I think we killed 7 cases and at least 8 bottles of Patron. Have a Good day Goodtimes and the rest of my low riding bros


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:around: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 5 2011, 12:01 PM~19794727
> *:around:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:wave: 

GOOD TIMES last night homie? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 5 2011, 11:01 AM~19794727
> *:around:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 11:10 AM~19794764
> *:wave:
> 
> GOOD TIMES last night homie?  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 5 2011, 11:01 AM~19794727
> *:around:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Thats how i felt last night bro. Shit was going down like water! :barf:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 12:34 PM~19795182
> *:yes:
> *


Hit me up after the meeting bro. Ill come down and drink a few with yous uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 5 2011, 12:39 PM~19795214
> *Hit me up after the meeting bro. Ill come down and drink a few with yous uffin:
> *


Sounds like a plan bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceez?
:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 02:16 PM~19795408
> *What up Ceez?
> :wave:
> *



Working papa...trying to get over this flu man....big drinking day tomorrow! How are things with you? Is it snowing down there yet?


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

WATS GOOD CO RIDERZ :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 01:19 PM~19795430
> *Working papa...trying to get over this flu man....big drinking day tomorrow! How are things with you? Is it snowing down there yet?
> *


Nah homie not snowing yet
Big drinking day yesterday,tonight,and tomorrow. hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 02:29 PM~19795496
> *Nah homie not snowing yet
> Big drinking day yesterday,tonight,and tomorrow. hno:
> *



:wow: DAMN!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 01:37 PM~19795539
> *:wow: DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 02:58 PM~19795953
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice
You seen the one with tv's in the A-arms yet?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 04:02 PM~19795987
> *That's nice
> You seen the one with tv's in the A-arms yet?
> *



:no:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 03:58 PM~19795953
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


This is better than the tv in the arms


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Freakin hilarious....IPHONE users can relate


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 05:39 PM~19796445
> *Freakin hilarious....IPHONE users can relate
> 
> 
> ...


My droid is the same way. I tried to say what's up to fes and my phone spells out FED!...not a title I wanna be putin on anyone on layitlow..stupid phones :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 5 2011, 04:39 PM~19796445
> *Freakin hilarious....IPHONE users can relate
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

what up GT homies got stuck in snow :squint: :banghead: comein back from tri-state :thumbsup: ill be at the next meeting :x:


----------



## FERMDOG (Oct 6, 2010)

FER SALE IN NEW MEXICO PM FOR PRICE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FERMDOG_@Feb 5 2011, 08:19 PM~19797284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 02:04 PM~19795333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 5 2011, 12:40 PM~19795217
> *Sounds like a plan bro
> *


  I heard the final verdict. Its all good. Unforturnate but all good. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 6 2011, 08:21 AM~19800017
> * I heard the final verdict. Its all good. Unforturnate but all good.  :dunno:
> *


Everything happens for a reason bro.
Aint no love lost.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! FED??? LOL @ that josh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP CO!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 6 2011, 09:56 AM~19800502
> *Everything happens for a reason bro.
> Aint no love lost.
> *


No your right. Everything happens for a reason.. uffin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

was up wit them packers 21-3 2nd 2;24 :roflmao: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :drama:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Lookin like worthlessberger so far, hope it gets better in the 2nd half


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 6 2011, 12:59 PM~19801806
> *Whutz good CO!!! FED??? LOL @ that josh!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:drama: damn this is a good game uffin: uffin: :420: GB 21 PS 17 3RD :drama:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 6 2011, 06:38 PM~19803466
> *Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


GREEN AND YELLOW, GREEN AND YELLOW! 
WHAT UP CIP DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inkin ant (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 5 2011, 05:23 PM~19796668
> *:wow:
> *


ha ha frakin iphones supposed to be the best


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups to Packers Fans
Congrats Wrinkles


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 6 2011, 05:38 PM~19803466
> *Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow Green and Yellow!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD+Feb 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19804369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know wut it izzz!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

UMMM HUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

IT WILL ALWAYS BE BLACK AND YELLOW!!! NO MATTER WHAT THE OUTCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM A TRUE FAN! ALWAYS HAVE BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE!!!! 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

FOR THE HOMIE WRINKLES GT UP :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 09:09 AM~19807662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS A GOOD GAME HAD A GOODTIME LAST NITE WITH THE HOMIES THANKS FOR COMING THRU


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 7 2011, 09:58 AM~19807573
> *IT WILL ALWAYS BE BLACK AND YELLOW!!! NO MATTER WHAT THE OUTCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM A TRUE FAN! ALWAYS HAVE BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK NO SCHOOL AGAIN TODAY???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 10:09 AM~19807662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad I liked it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 4 2011, 11:25 PM~19792814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT................  :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 7 2011, 10:37 AM~19807905
> *WHAT UP RICK NO SCHOOL AGAIN TODAY???
> *


I am at school!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 7 2011, 09:58 AM~19807573
> *IT WILL ALWAYS BE BLACK AND YELLOW!!! NO MATTER WHAT THE OUTCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM A TRUE FAN! ALWAYS HAVE BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE!!!!
> 
> ...




sorry i missed the par bRO im having some major family issues. i'll be into the shop in the next day or two.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

COLORADO PAGES MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 05:03 PM~19811225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's your pics fawker?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 05:47 PM~19811089
> *COLORADO PAGES MOVING AT A SNAILS PACE
> *


Yeah they are. What up big jim? Good meeting you Saturday by the way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Throwback :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 7 2011, 05:26 PM~19811424
> *Yeah they are. What up big jim? Good meeting you Saturday by the way
> *


What up Big Josh :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Screwed & chopped


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19811436
> *What up Big Josh :wave:
> *


What's happen'n Roy...just drivin to daycare to get the little man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 7 2011, 05:30 PM~19811458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada just relaxing on my day off bro :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES MEET AND EXPERT BOWLERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics jim


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2011, 06:37 PM~19811510
> *Nice pics jim
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD to see everyone and especially get all the Fams together with the Wives and Kids :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

NOW I GOT TO PUT THE HOMIES BDAY PICS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 05:42 PM~19811562
> *NOW I GOT TO PUT THE HOMIES BDAY PICS
> *


Ah chit :wow: 
Alot of foos was toasted


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You shoot any at PT's?
:wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

THIS IS ALL I GOT .I GOT TO DRUNK . GT UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 05:52 PM~19811648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah we was a lil lit by then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 straight days of drinking
:happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 06:54 PM~19811658
> *lol yeah we was a lil lit by then  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS THAT WHAT U CALL IT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 06:06 PM~19811733
> *IS THAT WHAT U CALL IT :biggrin:
> *


LOL
it wasn't too bad


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:10 PM~19811779
> *LOL
> it wasn't too bad
> *


FOR ME IT WAS :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 06:54 PM~19811658
> *lol yeah we was a lil lit by then  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I made sure to eat plenty before going all 3 days :biggrin:
GOOD thing I have the day off :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a sense somebody will be selling a Big Body Caddy in here soon from another state.
:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Possibly Florida :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:24 PM~19811882
> *I got a sense somebody will be selling a Big Body Caddy in here soon from another state.
> :wow:
> *


WHAT YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 06:29 PM~19811940
> *WHAT YEAR
> *


False sense :happysad: :biggrin: 
But a 94


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGJIM, RAG3ROY, TRAVIEZO83 SUUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 06:40 PM~19812076
> *BIGJIM, RAG3ROY, TRAVIEZO83                                                                                                                                                                                                                    SUUP GOODTIMERS
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 7 2011, 05:52 PM~19811648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a GOODTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
A Z-11
http://www.streetsideclassics.com/showcar.php/atl/172


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 7 2011, 07:25 PM~19812509
> *Looks like a GOODTIME  :thumbsup:
> *


It was
What up Party Paul? :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:37 PM~19812637
> *It was
> What up Party Paul? :wave:
> *


Not much Mr. Roy... I'm back in the springs now, feels GOOD to be back.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 7 2011, 08:25 PM~19812509
> *Looks like a GOODTIME  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 8 2011, 06:49 AM~19816444
> *
> *



hello


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Izzy!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone in the denver area know of the whereabouts of my old 64 impala hopper. was owned by swiph after me. heard it got sold to a guy who owns some tatoo shops and i want to know if it could be for sale thanks


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 09:48 AM~19817506
> *Whutz good CO!!! Izzy!!!
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 8 2011, 12:19 PM~19818164
> *anyone in the denver area know of the whereabouts of my old 64 impala hopper. was owned by swiph after me. heard it got sold to a guy who owns some tatoo shops and i want to know if it could be for sale thanks
> *


i believe it is still in longmont... sittin' probably...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 8 2011, 12:39 PM~19818308
> *What up  :biggrin:
> *


sup hoe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 09:48 AM~19817506
> *Whutz good CO!!! Izzy!!!
> *


What up Papo!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 8 2011, 11:39 AM~19818308
> *What up  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2011, 02:03 PM~19818971
> *What up Papo!!!
> *


nuthin' jus' about to hit the gym & head to work!!! you??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 01:48 PM~19819266
> *nuthin' jus' about to hit the gym & head to work!!! you???  :biggrin:
> *



Damn pana goin to da gym huh!!?? You tryin to get all diesel'd up for the summertime?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2011, 03:56 PM~19820165
> *Damn pana goin to da gym huh!!?? You tryin to get all diesel'd up for the summertime?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Or for da next fast and furious movie coming out


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 05:05 PM~19820223
> *:0
> Or for da next fast and furious movie coming out
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 8 2011, 04:56 PM~19820165
> *Damn pana goin to da gym huh!!?? You tryin to get all diesel'd up for the summertime?? :biggrin:
> *


nah bro jus tryin to maintain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 05:05 PM~19820223
> *:0
> Or for da next fast and furious movie coming out
> 
> ...


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

sup heston


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 06:29 PM~19820827
> *sup heston
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 8 2011, 06:30 PM~19820836
> *:biggrin:
> *



lets go ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good josh!!!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Tight I'll just go put some screws in my tires and I'll be right there! :loco:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 8 2011, 06:46 PM~19820945
> *Tight I'll just go put some screws in my tires and I'll be right there! :loco:
> *



ill meet you at the car wash on northern lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 06:45 PM~19820934
> *Whutz good josh!!!
> *


What's crackn' fes


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 06:48 PM~19820956
> *ill meet you at the car wash on northern lol
> *


so what up big dog! hows your rag comming along haven't heard anything bout it for a while now?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 8 2011, 08:07 PM~19821564
> *so what up big dog! hows your rag comming along haven't heard anything bout it for a while now?
> *


me either :angry:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 08:09 PM~19821579
> *me either :angry:
> *


??????? That's no bueno! Seems like dude's still knocking out paint jobs, unless all those new pics are ald 1's?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70HD_@Feb 8 2011, 08:12 PM~19821608
> *??????? That's no bueno! Seems like dude's still knocking out paint jobs, unless all those new pics are ald 1's?
> *



ill stack enough parts till i get it back and then put it togeather, there is not a rag impala with a ROb job in coloRadO!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:23 PM~19821715
> *
> *



whats up larry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:23 PM~19821715
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 08:18 PM~19821670
> *ill stack enough parts till i get it back and then put it togeather, there is not a rag impala with a ROb job in coloRadO!!!!!
> *


True that! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 08:36 PM~19822402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Machete is about a stupid ass movie so far,well besides the shown Jessica Alba's ass :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 8 2011, 09:51 PM~19822572
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good brotha!!! heard you make an appearance on the new roll'n!!! but not sure when itz coming out... :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:54 PM~19822608
> *Machete is about a stupid ass movie so far,well besides the shown Jessica Alba's ass :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 09:07 PM~19822782
> *:happysad:
> *


And Lindsay Lohans Tetas so far :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 10:10 PM~19822801
> *And Lindsay Lohans Tetas so far :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought there was Lowriders in this damn Movie.
:angry:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Feb 8 2011, 09:30 PM~19823039
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:
What up Full Timer


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:32 PM~19823070
> *:wave:
> What up Full Timer
> *


Just passing thru showing some love brother...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Feb 8 2011, 09:36 PM~19823125
> *Just passing thru showing some love brother...
> *


:thumbsup:

Thanks for the Love Bro

Your Regal is killing em  

Plaque looking GOOD too :yes:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:38 PM~19823157
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the Love Bro
> ...


THANKS GTIMER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

GOOD MORNING CO!!! :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good morning colorado.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:09 AM~19825564
> *GOOD MORNING CO!!! :wave:
> *


Good morning RUTHLESS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening COLORADO!!! Eric whutz good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT 
What up Rockies :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy, Swiph told me to tell you "whut up!!!"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fesboogie, lacwood
Whutz Good Josh!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2011, 12:38 PM~19827798
> *Hey Roy, Swiph told me to tell you "whut up!!!"
> *


How's dat somababish doing?
Tell him I said Stand up For his Gay rights in there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2011, 01:39 PM~19827808
> *How's dat somababish doing?
> Tell him I said Stand up For his Gay rights in there :biggrin:
> *


Lol... He doin good he says he was asking whut you were building & all that but he doin good considering... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2011, 12:45 PM~19827848
> *Lol... He doin good he says he was asking whut you were building & all that but he doin good considering...  :happysad:
> *


That's cool
Hopefully the TIME goes fast for him :yes:
Maybe I'll drop him a few lines soon


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I just wanted to post a few old picture's of my 48 from the past. Bedrockcc  
















































[/quote]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Feb 9 2011, 03:41 PM~19829198
> *I just wanted to post a few old picture's of my 48 from the past. Bedrockcc
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice
Nice display also :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2011, 09:05 PM~19822761
> *whutz good brotha!!! heard you make an appearance on the new roll'n!!! but not sure when itz coming out... :happysad:
> *


NICE LET ME KNOW WHEN COMES OUT :biggrin: GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN HOMIE...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 8 2011, 09:10 PM~19822801
> *And Lindsay Lohans Tetas so far :happysad:
> *


 :0 :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well off to WTW
Have a GOOD one Rockies :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 9 2011, 05:08 PM~19829389
> *NICE LET ME KNOW WHEN COMES OUT  :biggrin:  GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN HOMIE...
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up CO.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good jim!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

:biggrin: Whats up Co. Is it cold enough for you vatos out there? Glad im umemployed right now. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2011, 07:52 PM~19830606
> *     whutz good jim!!!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE , LOOKING FORWARD TO SOME NICE WEATHER :cheesy: HOW BOUT U


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Feb 9 2011, 05:18 PM~19829886
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie. Wont be seeing you at the meetings anymore but keep in touch homie. :h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2011, 01:39 PM~19827806
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fesboogie, lacwood
> Whutz Good Josh!!!
> *


My fault ..what up fes :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 PM~19830674
> *CHILLIN HOMIE , LOOKING FORWARD TO SOME NICE WEATHER  :cheesy:  HOW BOUT U
> *


alwayz homie, im tropical... :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

i will


> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 9 2011, 08:00 PM~19830685
> *Whats up homie. Wont be seeing you at the meetings anymore but keep in touch homie. :h5:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 9 2011, 08:17 PM~19830844
> *My fault ..what up fes  :wave:
> *


not much homie & itz all good!!! i dont even realize how much shit i miss till dayz later!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2011, 10:59 AM~19827029
> *TTT
> What up Rockies :wave:
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD FAM GT UP HOPE EVERYONE DOING GOOD


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 10 2011, 07:30 AM~19834697
> *Good morning familia!!
> *



What up Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 02:35 AM~19834056
> *WHATS GOOD FAM GT UP HOPE EVERYONE DOING GOOD
> *


What up Big Chuch,everybody doing GOOD just trying to thaw out in these next couple days.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

goodmorning peeps wat it do big izz dogg


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 10 2011, 09:18 AM~19835011
> *What up Homie!!
> *



Workin papa and getting annoyed with stupid people here at the job.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 10 2011, 08:25 AM~19835055
> *Workin papa and getting annoyed with stupid people here at the job.
> *


GOOD thing it's my day off :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:06 AM~19835344
> *GOOD thing it's my day off :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 10 2011, 09:38 AM~19835572
> *:roflmao:
> *


:dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2011, 09:06 AM~19835344
> *GOOD thing it's my day off :cheesy:
> *


Fawker everyday is ur day off :biggrin: quit TAKING OVER the unemployment :0  :biggrin: LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 10 2011, 10:52 AM~19836066
> *Fawker everyday is ur day off  :biggrin: quit TAKING OVER the unemployment :0    :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL and CO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 10 2011, 05:13 PM~19838186
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 10 2011, 05:18 PM~19838223
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 10 2011, 05:24 PM~19838260
> *SUP HOMIE
> *



Working....waiting for the cold weather to clear so I can get crackin on the ranfla. Hows things in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

How's it going Colorado. I'm throwing away some lowrider magazines, they range from 05 till this year. There's about 50 mags. Just trying to see if anybody wants them. If not I'll just recycle them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2011, 06:04 PM~19838869
> *How's it going Colorado. I'm throwing away some lowrider magazines, they range from 05 till this year. There's about 50 mags. Just trying to see if anybody wants them. If not I'll just recycle them.
> *


I'll take em and anything else :naughty: :biggrin: :yes:


Hey you still trying to get rid of your plasma cutter homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2011, 07:10 PM~19838920
> *I'll take em and anything else :naughty: :biggrin: :yes:
> Hey you still trying to get rid of your plasma cutter homie?
> *



DIBS ON THE PLASMA!!! :biggrin: 















Jk.....


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2011, 06:10 PM~19838920
> *I'll take em and anything else :naughty: :biggrin: :yes:
> Hey you still trying to get rid of your plasma cutter homie?
> *


I sold the plasma cutter awhile back. But i'll start cleaning the garage next week and i'll see what comes up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 10 2011, 06:29 PM~19839034
> *I sold the plasma cutter awhile back. But i'll start cleaning the garage next week and i'll see what comes up.
> *


:thumbsup:
When you moving homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up fes?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt co.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz ain't shit goin on in here tonight :nosad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Here you go Roy, peep the profile! Silvi told me i need to post it up too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 10 2011, 10:29 PM~19841548
> *Here you go Roy, peep the profile! Silvi told me i need to post it up too :biggrin:
> *


There ya go homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 10 2011, 08:23 AM~19835041
> *What up Big Chuch,everybody doing GOOD just trying to thaw out in these next couple days.
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE GT UP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 10 2011, 11:29 PM~19841548
> *Here you go Roy, peep the profile! Silvi told me i need to post it up too :biggrin:
> *



Congrats on the new family!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 8 2011, 08:24 PM~19821719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:15 AM~19843522
> *busy working bRO what you up to??
> :wave:
> *



Whats good papa?!?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up Co. These are a few of my favorite things!! 










Homie Pats new ride 64 ss








Homie Macs 64 vert








My 77 monte








My play toy for when I like to cruz on the lake.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 11 2011, 09:56 AM~19843757
> *What up Co. These are a few of my favorite things!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 10 2011, 10:40 PM~19841645
> *  :cheesy:
> *



What up!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 09:46 AM~19844090
> *What up!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2011, 09:49 AM~19844108
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 09:46 AM~19844090
> *What up!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2011, 09:15 AM~19843886
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: gotta get my posts up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How the Rockies doing today?
GOOD thing I got the day off,now I can work on the hoopty. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 10 2011, 08:05 PM~19839323
> *What's up fes?
> *


Whutz Good Josh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 11 2011, 11:18 AM~19844319
> *:wave: gotta get my posts up :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 11 2011, 08:56 AM~19843757
> *What up Co. These are a few of my favorite things!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: dam your monte is like the twin of mine


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

Whats up colorado :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 11 2011, 11:58 AM~19844610
> *Whats up colorado  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19844672
> *:wave:
> *


Que pajo papo... no te an da'o precio todavia? :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP CO!!!!!!! FINALY SOME WARM WEATHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2011, 09:49 AM~19844108
> *:wave:
> *



What up Homie!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19845143
> *What up Homie!!
> *


Taking care of dentist and doctor visits while I have the day off,getting ready to work on da bucket.
How you been IZZy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19844884
> *Que pajo papo... no te an da'o precio todavia?  :biggrin:
> *



Me lo van a dar hoy.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19845440
> *Taking care of dentist and doctor visits while I have the day off,getting ready to work on da bucket.
> How you been IZZy?
> *


Cool!!!! Been doin alright Homie and you?? Did your interior get done??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 03:43 PM~19846275
> *Cool!!!! Been doin alright Homie and you?? Did your interior get done??
> *



No **** ?! :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2011, 02:20 PM~19845746
> *Me lo van a dar hoy.
> *


cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2011, 04:31 PM~19846557
> *cool
> *



As soon as I hear something, I will let you know. Might have some good news anyway...I will hit you up later


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2011, 03:25 PM~19846525
> *No **** ?! :dunno:
> *



Payaso!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 06:17 PM~19847313
> *Payaso!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2011, 09:02 PM~19848323
> *ttt
> *


sup *****!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 11 2011, 09:25 PM~19848491
> *sup *****!
> *


Just got done makin some burgers, what's goin on in htown


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

lacwood G.T PROSPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Feb 11 2011, 10:05 PM~19848833
> *lacwood  G.T  PROSPECT  :thumbsup:
> *


Yesser :biggrin:


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 11 2011, 11:52 AM~19844556
> *:thumbsup: dam your monte is like the twin of mine
> *


NICE RIDE


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 11 2011, 04:31 PM~19846557
> *cool
> *


HEY DAWG THIS IS SILVIANO. WHEN CAN I SEE THAT HOPPER


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Feb 12 2011, 12:33 AM~19850406
> *HEY DAWG THIS IS SILVIANO. WHEN CAN I SEE THAT
> HOPPER
> *


i got a regal for sell ready to hop fully wraped frame chrome undes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 05:17 PM~19847313
> *Payaso!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wadd up CO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:



A great night in Cripple Creek













I'm paying for it today though :happysad:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2011, 03:16 PM~19853230
> *:wow:
> A great night in Cripple Creek
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was yust breaking a lil above even dog :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2011, 05:36 PM~19853771
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2011, 06:36 PM~19853771
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: " I am og up in this bitch" :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 12 2011, 05:56 PM~19853861
> *What up Roy :wave:
> *


What up Brother how you doing Josh?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 12 2011, 07:05 PM~19853895
> *What up Brother how you doing Josh?
> *


Doing good bro just about to get ready to go out with the wife tonight, gonna try the first overnighter with my son at my sisters(hope it works) I ordered one of those reinforcement kits for the ride thursday and will get the rest of the hydo stuff soon too :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 12 2011, 06:15 PM~19853942
> *Doing good bro just about to get ready to go out with the wife tonight, gonna try the first overnighter with my son at my sisters(hope it works) I ordered one of those reinforcement kits for the ride thursday and will get the rest of the hydo stuff soon too :biggrin: *


*
Hope everything goes well.

You and Linda have a great night and enjoy it Bro :thumbsup:*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:drama: :dunno:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Feb 12 2011, 12:33 AM~19850406
> *HEY DAWG THIS IS SILVIANO. WHEN CAN I SEE THAT HOPPER
> *


What's up HOMIE! Hit me up my bro.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Feb 12 2011, 01:33 AM~19850406
> *HEY DAWG THIS IS SILVIANO. WHEN CAN I SEE THAT HOPPER
> *


WAS UP HOMIE ,GOOD TO SEE YOU ON THE LAYITLOW.CHECK YOU LATER GOODTIMER


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2011, 05:36 PM~19853771
> *
> 
> *


"OG in this bitch" hahaha "bitch you never built a car in your life i dont give a fuck how long you been behind a computer" sounds like alot of foos on here tho shit aint no lye


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 12 2011, 05:36 PM~19853771
> *
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2011, 12:23 PM~19858473
> *"OG in this bitch" hahaha "bitch you never built a car in your life i dont give a fuck how long you been behind a computer" sounds like alot of foos on here tho shit aint no lye
> *


wat it do homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, BIGJIM



What up yous souubabishaye :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up ROckies :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 11 2011, 09:54 PM~19848726
> *Just got done makin some burgers, what's goin on in htown
> *


*No asada or cervesa? :dunno: :biggrin: It's cool my bROther, u gonna have to come down this summer and enjoy some heat and humidity with me. :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:48 PM~19861249
> *What up ROckies :wave:
> *


*What's GOOD ROy? *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 07:51 PM~19861278
> *No asada or cervesa?  :dunno:  :biggrin: It's cool my bROther, u gonna have to come down this summer and enjoy some heat and humidity with me.  :happysad:
> *


We gots da Asada going down this way doggie :cheesy: 
Rain sleet or Snow....it's always on the grill...you know!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:53 PM~19861301
> *We gots da Asada going down this way doggie :cheesy:
> Rain sleet or Snow....it's always on the grill...you know!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 07:52 PM~19861289
> *What's GOOD ROy?
> *


Just listening to some Art Laboe,Lighting up some carne throwing back a few pistos :cheesy: 




http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How's the new home and Familia there doggie?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:55 PM~19861330
> *Just listening to some Art Laboe,Lighting up some carne throwing back a few pistos  :cheesy:
> http://www.hot923.com/mediaplayer/
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*adding that station to my favorites :h5: *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP ROY DOGG,


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, impalaric

 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19861361
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


man that humidity gots ta have you going crazy
:run:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:57 PM~19861352
> *How's the new home and Familia there doggie?
> *


*Still getting settled perRO, it's been 3 weeks now, and still haven't found a house that I like yet, so staying in an extended stay hotel. I need to find something quick, cause these sumabishes are expensive. :angry: *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:00 PM~19861386
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, impalaric
> 
> ...


SUP RO.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 08:51 PM~19861278
> *No asada or cervesa?  :dunno:  :biggrin: It's cool my bROther, u gonna have to come down this summer and enjoy some heat and humidity with me.  :happysad:
> *


no asada or cervesa bRO lol im sure ill be there a few times


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
Poster Posts 
RAG3ROY 16157 
MOSTHATED CC 8586 
fesboogie 6785 
AllHustle NoLove 6320 
RO4LIFE 719 3660 
SWIPH 3588 
BigCeez 2479 
CHANGING MINDZ 2379 
CHUCKIEBOYGT 2238 
SIKSIX 1776 
Bigg Izz Dogg 1769 
ROLLERZONLY 719 1688 
OVERTIME 1572 
*RO 4 LIFE 1549 *
LFTED84 1546 
macgyver 1464 
WRINKLES 1446 
impala63 1394 
~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ 1383 
plague 1134 
cl1965ss 1092 
curiousdos 1034 
greenmerc77 962 
painloc21 861 
Anson72 741 
raiderhater719 700 
KLIQUE_47 691 
65 IMPALA SS 676 
47_CHEVY 588 
loco surpreme 561 
theonenonly 543 
MEMORIESCC 513 
FEEZY 499 
BigTigger R.O. 484 
BIGJIM 473 
300MAG 471 
bighomie68 372 
Pure Perfection 370 
bigcadi 365 
ROLLERZ96SS 357 
mafioso65 338 
JOHNJOHN 325 
FIRMEX 317 
~TRU~ 309 
Euro2low 297 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 269 
GTMILKWEED93 263 
Dime Piece Caprice 261 
Chapo 228 
SHOWLOW 68 225 
JM6386 212 
sasisneros 208 
lacwood 202 
wannabelowrider 197 
thirtymax 186 
Keepn'itReal 179 
TOPTHIS 174 
.TODD 174 
78monte 172 
DOMINATOR85 165 
elonzo 165 
70HD 161 
gzking 161 
kdawg32 158 
Sunny D-lite 148 
LowLowDoll 146 
luxurymnte8788 144 
kikiaso805 136 
LUV4LACS 134 
Tradions_CO-719 122 
AZGTIMIN64 118 
tafoya78 118 
LOS_RUTHLESS 115 
mcfadonna 113 
cold hard cash 112 
GATO ***** 106 
3sum 98 
lilnasty_719 91 
maddhopper 89 
Big_Mac 83 
kaddyman 78 
orangecrush719 77 
77montecarlo719 77 
1 LOW AZTEC 74 
nathand 73 
BigPoppa 71 
my78olds 71 
REV. chuck 67 
WestTexas_lowlow 65 
mikegDenver 60 
~nip/tuck~ 59 
BIG DIRTY 59 
MR.51 56 
JETHROW-BODEAN 55 
zekes_interior_13 55 
chapas 54 
FunkytownRoller 53 
RedDragonUCE 52 
84ImpalaFinishaDream 51 
CSC85MC 50 
Sinful53 47 
TRAVIEZO83 47 
MR51 43 
mr.fisheye 42 
tyrone_rolls_a_85 41 
Tat2Izzy79 41 
THE FINAL RIDE 40 
Mister.D719 40 
391_cutlass 40 
THUGG PASSION 2 40 
~MR.FLEETWOOD~ 39 
flaco 39 
~KRISTYLE~ 37 
streetseen.com 36 
luna 36 
UNEXPECTED2 34 
chale.brown719 30 
BIGRUBE644 29 
Colorado Rida 28 
TWEEDY 28 
PSYCHO 1 25 
BLVD 24 
ls1569 22 
*`*Felisha*`* 22 
Bedrockcc 22 
j63impala 21 
JESUS H. CHRIST 21 
cuttyro303 20 
MOPARLOW68 19 
1bumpercracker 18 
84regal 18 
MS. BROUGHAM 17 
RO POR VIDA 17 
lowlowlow 16 
STREET HUSTLE 16 
Lots_a_lows 16 
gottie 15 
himbone 15 
Purple Haze 15 
BIG TURTLE 15 
303hyna 14 
jstplynya 14 
ROLL'N 13 
Pjay 13 
One Luv 13 
Twotonz 12 
charger24 12 
Scooter9495 12 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 12 
regalman806 11 
unfinishd_buisness 11 
legacy1952 11 
The Real D-Eazy 10 
rag-4 10 
mR. Sleepy 10 
Mr JuleZ 10 
San Diego 619 10 
Hustle Town 10 
HECHOenMEXICO YC 10 
PLAYINITSAFE 10 
LilCripples 9 
Perro 9 
WICKED REGALS 9 
NIMSTER64 9 
RO.LIFER 9 
moparlow 9 
baggedout81 9 
8 deuce daddy 9 
Pure Xtc 8 
babyjoe 8 
6Deuce 8 
griego 8 
SEVERED TIES 8 
stepurgameup 7 
lady_fleetwood 7 
MACULANT 7 
toplessmonte79 7 
streetrider 7 
Lac Rida 7 
Yogi 7 
leo84 7 
El303Pintor 7 
loco4 7 
SINICTX 7 
calijay 6 
~ RO Chica ~ 6 
superior colorado 6 
MR. OBSESSION 6 
nocaddydaddy 6 
Rollerz53 6 
stompnu88 6 
Toro 6 
USO NITEMARE 6 
SWIGS 6 
GOODTIMES CC 6 
DREW199 6 
CHAVO313 5 
WEST COAST HOPPER 5 
butterbeam 5 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 5 
jugoDEcarlo 5 
lotownsfinest 5 
LIFETIMER 5 
cutlassowner 5 
inkin ant 5 
LUXURY 5 
rollnruthless719 5 
WestsideRider 5 
MUMBLES84 5 
EL MEROMERO 5 
AUTO B ENHANCEMENT 5 
FLEET~HOOD 5 
DJ HenDoe 5 
Texas_Bowties 5 
joel50 4 
Abie 4 
God's Son2 4 
CADDY_CYCLONE 4 
china 4 
OGDinoe1 4 
low87regal 4 
SEANZILLA 4 
JROCK 4 
Mideast 4 
Slam 64 MemoriesCC 4 
%candy mobile% 4 
"DIZZLE" 4 
GOODTIMESQUEENBEE 4 
Scrilla 4 
BigShrek 4 
xMORENITAx 4 
el cusco 4 
Harley Starr 4 
King61! 4 
Midwest Ridaz 4 
Lowroder63 4 
HustlerSpank 4 
keepitcandy 4 
OLDSCHOOL 4 
Biz-MN 4 
DUKE CITY RO 4 
13foxtrot 4 
cutlass_rider 4 
gordoloc213 4 
MTX686 3 
bichkikr 3 
Loco 61 3 
68caprice 3 
~SHOTTY~ 3 
cecilia 3 
turtleboy13 3 
FERMDOG 3 
hugo530 3 
lowrider boy 3 
R~LILTRIPPER~O 3 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 3 
HiLoHyDrOs 3 
mrrottontreetz 3 
meaninthesestreets 3 
DJLATIN 3 
Grimmis 3 
mexicali67 3 
E 3 
soloco 2 
SOLDADO970 2 
HU$TLER 4 LIFE 2 
mr clark 2 
smooth designs 2 
Charles Norris 2 
Drop'em 2 
ChevyLowRiderGurl 2 
CROWNROYAL 2 
RO68RAG 2 
westtexasshotcalla 2 
RobLouIzLuxurious 2 
EL SOCIO 2 
MARINATE 2 
espinoza surfaces 2 
MR.LONGO 2 
KEEPING IT REAL 2 
low350 2 
stacklifehydraulics 2 
Knightstalker 2 
WinLoseOrTie 2 
CE 707 2 
_Sweet_Baby_Girl 2 
scrape'n-by 2 
~LAYTOWNLOCO~ 2 
brn2hop 2 
sjcaddy 2 
Suburban Swingin 2 
DaddyCaddy's Girl 2 
kansasfull 2 
$$RON $$ 2 
ack1 2 
67GTIMESL.A 2 
Mondizee 2 
ElChileDuro 2 
naparra 2 
banditmike 2 
meat 2 
MUFASA 2 
yetti 2 
INKSTINCT003 2 
SMITEE 2 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 2 
187_Regal 2 
mexicool270 2 
Pashko-rushko 2 
Silentdawg 2 
NOVA4X4 2 
BIGHAPPY55 2 
StreetNShow 2 
the g charm 2 
THA LIFE 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
bmorelac 2 
65ragrider 2 
omar32733 2 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 2 
browneyez07 2 
scoott271 2 
REAL4LIFECC 2 
IAMTHASTREETZ.COM 2 
mile high 2 
StreetFame 2 
BoyleHeights323 2 
nothingelsematters 2 
unforgiven50insp 1 
darkfader 1 
higinio11 1 
Mår¡þø§å 1 
lvj64 1 
ONECLEANREGAL 1 
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 1 
BigMandoAZ 1 
solorollaz702 1 
fleererse 1 
RANFLAS&BIKAS 1 
StreetStyleL.A 1 
manochicano 1 
CITYWIDE FOR LIFE 1 
Coca Pearl 1 
Long Roof 1 
MIDWESTJP 1 
Aint no Body! 1 
PICAZZO 1 
lbobby98 1 
MAJESTIX 1 
loco's79 1 
eabullies 1 
Remi11 1 
big C 1 
brd2ball 1 
BigButta63 1 
impalaric 1 
stevie Bustamante 1 
LIVIN LOW IDAHO 1 
melow72 1 
ridin505style 1 
QWIK DEVILLE 1 
liccc12 1 
Hernan 1 
blue ice rag 63 1 
CCE_GiRL 1 
($El chamuko$) 1 
six4customs 1 
scuddy420 1 
sugardaddy 1 
TonyO 1 
mendez1334 1 
classic53 1 
MR. RABBIT 62 1 
lincoln313 1 
happynew31 1 
KC-RIDES.com 1 
Tad Ducket 1 
lninjo 1 
2LoudCrew 1 
SHOELACES 1 
tra1414 1 
Minilove92 1 
~RO DANNY~ 1 
jcrodriguez1975 1 
warning 1 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 1 
bluedragon 1 
TU SAVES 1 
BAN-850-QUEEN 1 
BABYGIRL LA RIDER 1 
Glassed Out 1 
LA63 1 
BigPayaso69 1 
dukecityrider 1 
keneken 1 
EXECUTION 1 
ROLLETGIRL 1 
Roma 1 
8REGAL_LIMITED4 1 
jersyzhou 1 
shamrockshaker 1 
DETONATER 1 
RS G 1 
iRepNewMex 1 
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 1 
DerbycityDave 1 
g-style 1 
LOS de BLE 1 
BigBoyTransporting 1 
PsYcHoTiK 1 
change.three 1 
Turboshocker001 1 
STRANGE 1 
o g switchman 1 
BombaAussieStyle 1 
RuffNeck Rill 1 
ralph9577 1 
DUVAL 1 
Coupe R DeVille 1 
Ant-Wan 1 
CRAZYHOGG 1 
kustombuilder 1 
DeeLoc 1 
chulow95 1 
NLRAssociation 1 
BIG CHANO 1 
DJ'S 63WAG 1 
sunny88o 1 
INKEDCITY 1 
mrg303 1 
AiR303 1 
88 monte 1 
801Rider 1 
Synbad979 1 
Maverick 1 
Dr. Yohonsin 1 
Lowrider Placas 1 
Sic Blu 82 1 
RIDDLER 1 
83gameover 1 
N.M. KING B 1 
THE REAL BIG M 1 
blazen89 1 
resiewdub13 1 
chopper732 1 
colo63impala 1 
SundaySlackerMag 1 
low01 1 
E.C. ROLO 1 
I TrAvIeSo I 1 
gold rush 1 
princess fiona 1 
DFWEntertainment 1 
lida.zhan 1 
MINT'Z 1 
djsire 1 
FloridaLowrider 1 
ART LOKS 1 
jessdogg 1 
monte88 1 
Sin7 1 
cheloRO75 1 
87aerocoupe 1 
Chucks 1 
El Diablo 1 
rotten apple 1 
CUZICAN 1 
HYPNTZD64 1 
Rollin73 1 
94pimplac 1 
187PURE 1 
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1 
LifeAfterDeath 2 1 
CadiKingpin 1 
rollerzonlyabq 1 
rookiefromcali 1 
Freakeone 1 
zhan.mary 1 
Mr.BrOwN73 1 
rolln deep 1 
R00STER 1 
Lost-my-Mind 1 
let_it_go 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
purecandy az 1 
HITHARD 1 
REALTALK 1 
Twiins 1 
KLIQUE64 1 
Catalyzed 1 
chicaddi 1 
Fleetwood Rider 1 
screwed up loco 1 
cadillac jay 1 
allout 1 
bennie 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:00 PM~19861386
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, RO4LIFE 719, RO 4 LIFE, AllHustle NoLove, impalaric
> 
> ...



whats up RenzO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

#14 ON THE COLORADO TOPIC..........  :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:02 PM~19861409
> *Who posted in: Colorado Lowriders
> Poster Posts
> RAG3ROY 16157
> ...


*SWIPH been gone for a minute and he's still way up there. If he was still aROund he would have twice as much as ROy, cause that ****** never shut up :cheesy: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:03 PM~19861417
> *#14 ON THE COLORADO TOPIC..........   :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks for the support bROther!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19861417
> *#13 +1 ON THE COLORADO TOPIC..........   :biggrin:
> *


fixeded :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:05 PM~19861438
> *fixeded :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 08:04 PM~19861434
> *SWIPH been gone for a minute and he's still way up there. If he was still aROund he would have twice as much as ROy, cause that ****** never shut up :cheesy:
> *


Imma have to co-sign on that one and possibly write that foolio and support
It has changed since he's been gone :yes:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM+Feb 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19861401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just chillin and drinking some coROnas and u guys!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2011, 09:01 PM~19861402
> *no asada or cervesa bRO lol im sure ill be there a few times
> *


*I know you will. Did you take my bike out for some exercise?*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 08:04 PM~19861434
> *SWIPH been gone for a minute and he's still way up there. If he was still aROund he would have twice as much as ROy, cause that ****** never shut up :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:05 PM~19861438
> *fixeded :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19861469
> *just chillin and drinking some coROnas and u guys!!!!!!
> *


GOODTIMES WITH BUD LIGHT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 08:05 PM~19861437
> *Thanks for the support bROther!!
> *


 :thumbsup: anytime bROther!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man ran outta beer 3 hrs ago and doing tekillya shots.....wow what a difference
:barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:05 PM~19861438
> *fixeded :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 13 2011, 09:08 PM~19861482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*I haven't forgot about you bRO. Send me a PM of ur address and I'll mail you that ferria. Unless u bank with Wells Fargo, I can do a transfer.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 13 2011, 08:09 PM~19861491
> *GOODTIMES WITH BUD LIGHT
> *


Except me :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 13 2011, 08:09 PM~19861491
> *GOODTIMES WITH BUD LIGHT
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19861505
> *I haven't forgot about you bRO. Send me a PM of ur address and I'll mail you that ferria. Unless u bank with Wells Fargo, I can do a transfer.
> *


 :thumbsup:  ILL SEND U A PM.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up CO?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:10 PM~19861518
> *Except me  :happysad:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:10 PM~19861518
> *Except me  :happysad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm really hoping to get my chit done soon(just street this year)
Who else is busting something new out?
Sick of seeing that same chit every year....well except for a few choiced Treys :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 13 2011, 08:13 PM~19861549
> *
> *


My bad ,Budlight-Light = :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2011, 08:12 PM~19861544
> *whats up CO?
> *


:wave:
What up Big Larry
:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anybody help this cat out,He's RO from CO somewhere
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580481


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:23 PM~19861672
> *:wave:
> What up Big Larry
> :wave:
> *


Just making that cash bro no time for LIL or nothing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19861710
> *Just making that cash bro no time for LIL or nothing
> *


Damn....Must be nice



One day I'll say that :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19861473
> *I know you will. Did you take my bike out for some exercise?
> *



yea for a couple hours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:30 PM~19861764
> *Damn....Must be nice
> One day I'll say that :yes:
> *


get a job that isn't seasonal bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2011, 08:25 PM~19861707
> *Anybody help this cat out,He's RO from CO somewhere
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580481
> *


He's already made up like 4 topics on that Benz and I've already pointed him towards his ClubbROther Joe in Pueblo in one of them


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:32 PM~19861795
> *He's already made up like 4 topics on that Benz and I've already pointed him towards his ClubbROther Joe in Pueblo in one of them
> *


Bet,thanks bro,soon he kept bumpin the topic.Didn;t know what was up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish homie
I would even take half the pay if it was yearround dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:35 PM~19861825
> *I wish homie
> I would even take half the pay if it was yearround dog
> *


I'm trying to go up in pay big boy toys call for big boy cash :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2011, 08:36 PM~19861839
> *I'm trying to go up in pay big boy toys call for big boy cash :cheesy:
> *


I hear ya 
The Wifey was yust doing our taxes and we Grossed over 120k 
GOOD thing she made the majority of it because last year was shit to me :happysad: 
I really hope I just find something consistent


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 13 2011, 09:03 PM~19862199
> *Wat up roy
> *


Not much Eric,yust enjoying my day off listening to someArt Laboe,grilling Asada,and drinking a few Frias :cheesy: 
You?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19862317
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


That used to be da chit when I was hustlin in AZ :0


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19862356
> *That used to be da chit when I was hustlin in AZ :0
> *



:scrutinize: :squint:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 13 2011, 09:28 PM~19862501
> *:scrutinize:  :squint:
> *


94-97 era PHX,Mesa Tempe.,Chandler


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:32 PM~19861795
> *He's already made up like 4 topics on that Benz and I've already pointed him towards his ClubbROther Joe in Pueblo in one of them
> *


I PM'd him and never heard nothin back. :dunno: Right on though Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 13 2011, 11:51 PM~19863284
> *I PM'd him and never heard nothin back.  :dunno: Right on though Roy :thumbsup:
> *


What's up bROtha


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

No more "mobile hydro service" It was a long day!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 13 2011, 10:53 PM~19863313
> *What's up bROtha
> *


 Just chillin, bout to go grab some Adolfo's! You?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 13 2011, 11:56 PM~19863347
> *Just chillin, bout to go grab some Adolfo's! You?
> *


Gettin ready for work bRO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:13 PM~19861559
> *Well I'm really hoping to get my chit done soon(just street this year)
> Who else is busting something new out?
> Sick of seeing that same chit every year....well except for a few choiced Treys :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I got something new


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:37 AM~19865226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I got something new
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2011, 07:54 AM~19865294
> *:0
> *


X :0 :0 

Is it that one that you sent me a pic of?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:34 AM~19865462
> *X :0  :0
> 
> Is it that one that you sent me a pic of?
> *


Lol I never you no pics


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: whats up colorado happy valentine's day to everyone and there famillies


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *BigCeez*, mafioso65


What up Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 14 2011, 08:42 AM~19865503
> *Lol I never you no pics
> *


I meant Rich's pics


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 11:06 AM~19866044
> *I meant Rich's pics
> *


That is my 62 it won't be out for a year I got something for this year and a fleetwood for sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19866106
> *That is my 62 it won't be out for a year I got something for this year and a fleetwood for sale
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 14 2011, 10:49 AM~19865898
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigCeez, mafioso65
> What up Homie!!!
> *



Que pajo papo!!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave: :wave: :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bomb Chapter rolling thru! What Colorado? Big shout out to all the Riders in the 719 .........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Feb 14 2011, 11:24 AM~19866675
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bomb Chapter rolling thru! What Colorado? Big shout out to all the Riders in the 719 .........
> *


What uo Big Chapas :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 11 2011, 04:32 PM~19846562
> *As soon as I hear something, I will let you know. Might have some good news anyway...I will hit you up later
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Feb 12 2011, 01:33 AM~19850406
> *HEY DAWG THIS IS SILVIANO. WHEN CAN I SEE THAT HOPPER
> *


whutz good homie... whenever jus call me & we'll figure it out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Busy weekend (working)... havent been on in a minute...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Busy weekend (working)... havent been on in a minute...


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2011, 12:15 PM~19867158
> *Whutz good CO!!! Busy weekend (working)... havent been on in a minute...
> *


wat up fes


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Feb 14 2011, 11:24 AM~19866675
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bomb Chapter rolling thru! What Colorado? Big shout out to all the Riders in the 719 .........
> *


WUS SUP CHAPAS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO JUS PASSING THRU


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up homies? Looks like I missed alot yesterday, good to see the pages rollin again :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Feb 14 2011, 12:24 PM~19866675
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bomb Chapter rolling thru! What Colorado? Big shout out to all the Riders in the 719 .........
> *


was up GOODTIMER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 14 2011, 01:20 PM~19867189
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Y Chapo :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, *impala63*</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*What up Big JR how you been homie?*


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO BIG CO ITS CB JUST SHOWIN SOME LOVE 4 ALL MY LOWRIDIN HOMIEZ OUT DER......... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 05:43 PM~19869188
> *What up Fes Y Chapo :wave:
> *


whutz happenin' Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 14 2011, 05:48 PM~19869721
> *whutz happenin' Roy!!!
> *


Not much dog just relaxin on my day off .Just got a toof pulled so feeling GOOD from da Vicodin they gave me :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How you been doing Festigator?


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS UP COLORADO RIDERS! HERE'S OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS THAT WILL BEGIN ON VALENTINES DAY MONDAY

PURCHASE 7 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS AND GET 1








THERE IS NO LIMIT SO FOR EVERY 7 SOLENOIDS I GIVE YOU ONE FREE
EXAMPLE:
BUY 7 GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
BUY 1 CASE GET 4 FREE
ETC......
PRICE PER SOLENOID $8.00 EA 
____________________________________
WAIT THERES MORE! CHECK THIS OUT!...

PURCHASE ANY 7 FIITINGS AND I GIVE YOU 1 OF EQUAL OR SMALLER VALUE 








THERE IS NO LIMIT
EXAMPLE
BUY 7 FITTINGS GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
ETC...

WE WILL TAKE ORDERS EARLY BUT WILL NOT SHIP TILL TUESDAY
TAX TIME SALE WILL START MONDAY AND END AT THE END OF MARCH

WE TAKE PAYPAL OR WE CAN SEND YOU AN INVOICE TO YOUR EMAIL WHICH LETS YOU PAY WITH CREDIT CARD

OUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS UNDER
[email protected]


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happenin roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:14 PM~19870583
> *Happenin roy
> *


Not mucho Big Josh just High on Vicodin on my day off homie. :wow:
How you doing?


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

[qote=RAG3ROY,Feb 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19870604]
Not mucho Big Josh just High on Vicodin on my day off homie. :wow:
How you doing?
[/quote]
Im all good just at belindas friends for dinner. Gonna be a nice few days this week, gonna get the interior wrapped up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> [qote=RAG3ROY,Feb 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19870604]
> Not mucho Big Josh just High on Vicodin on my day off homie. :wow:
> How you doing?


Im all good just at *belindas* friends for dinner. Gonna be a nice few days this week, gonna get the interior wrapped up?
[/quote]

I thought your wifes name was Linda like mines?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Close enough :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:22 PM~19870674
> *Close enough :dunno:
> *


Oh so Linda is short for Belinda


Damn vicodin is kickin in .My bad homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

)


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 08:24 PM~19870689
> *Oh so Linda is short for Belinda
> Damn vicodin is kickin in .My bad homie
> *


I never call her by her name so I probably just introduced her wrong...my bad. She goes by babe to me or her friends call her BJ(hehe :biggrin: )


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:27 PM~19870713
> *)
> I never call her by her name so I probably just introduced her wrong...my bad. She goes by babe to me or her friends call her BJ(hehe :biggrin: )
> *


 :0 
I'm not gonna comment on that outta respect  


So how's the Lac bro?
Anything new with it?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Feb 14 2011, 06:35 PM~19869605
> *Q-VO BIG CO ITS CB JUST SHOWIN SOME LOVE 4 ALL MY LOWRIDIN HOMIEZ OUT DER......... :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Wut up CB!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol. I got a email saying my reinforcement kit shipped today and im waiting on a package from black magic too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol. I got a email saying my reinforcement kit shipped today and im waiting on a package from black magic too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:35 PM~19870820
> *Lol. I got a email saying my reinforcement kit shipped today and im waiting on a package from black magic too
> *


Nice 


I'm trying to figure out how to spend about 7 bills in chrome :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet, yeah I just dropped about 1500, it ain't cheap trying to make it to a goodtimers status :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19870916
> *Sweet, yeah I just dropped about 1500, it ain't cheap trying to make it to a goodtimers  status :nosad:
> *


Yeah I hear ya bro,we've upped the level really high.
But once you see that Good Times plaque in your rear view you will have that sense of pride for what you earned,and you'll know you have one of Colorado's tightest Big Bodies.
You already done the hard part by having the character you do.Easy part now is maintaining that character and getting your ride up to plaqueable standards.
We are fortunate to have you Grasshopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 08:54 PM~19871009
> *Yeah I hear ya bro,we've upped the level really high.
> But once you see that Good Times plaque in your rear view you will have that sense of pride for what you earned,and you'll know you have one of Colorado's tightest Big Bodies.
> You already done the hard part by having the character you do.Easy part now is maintaining that character and getting your ride up to plaqueable standards.
> ...


Thank u again for welcoming me to the crew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 08:00 PM~19871084
> *Thank u again for welcoming me to the crew
> *


And Thank You for choosing the Family of Full Timers.
Can't wait to see that plaque in that Lac :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks again for welcoming me to the crew


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19871105
> *Thanks again for welcoming me to the crew
> *


Dumb phone makes me look like I have tourettes or im rain man with the repeating


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 08:11 PM~19871143
> *Dumb phone makes me look like I have tourettes or im rain man with the repeating
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 09:11 PM~19871143
> *Dumb phone makes me look like I have tourettes or im rain man with the repeating
> *


definately the phone yes definately phone :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2011, 08:17 PM~19871210
> *definately the phone yes definately phone :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
vicodin? :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19871281
> *:biggrin:
> vicodin? :cheesy:
> *


Maybe the flexoril im on :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 06:11 PM~19869404
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, impala63</span> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Whats up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 14 2011, 08:38 PM~19871501
> *Whats up.
> *


Not much homie how da fawk you been ?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wat up all my *GOOD Timers*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 08:48 PM~19871625
> *wat up all my GOOD Timers
> *


:wave:
What up Big AJ


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:23 PM~19872001
> *:wave:
> What up Big AJ
> *


wats goin on bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 09:34 PM~19871436
> *Maybe the flexoril im on :yes:
> *


A couple of those and your ass is sleepin


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19870916
> *Sweet, yeah I just dropped about 1500, it ain't cheap trying to make it to a goodtimers  status :nosad:
> *


WELCOME 2 THE FAM ITS ALL WORTH IT AT THE END GT UP


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 04:03 AM~19873822
> *WELCOME 2 THE FAM ITS ALL WORTH IT AT THE END GT UP
> *


Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 03:03 AM~19873822
> *WELCOME 2 THE FAM ITS ALL WORTH IT AT THE END GT UP
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Rockies :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:45 PM~19871590
> *Not much homie how da fawk you been ?
> *


Im good just been working.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2011, 08:05 AM~19874352
> *Im good just been working.
> *


That's Good bro how's the Fam doing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 15 2011, 12:15 AM~19873031
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut up eric!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenas Dias Familia!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 AM~19874458
> *whut up eric!!!
> *



Hey HAMINATOR...did you get my voice mail?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up fes how s it going almost ready to hit the streets up our wat


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What upper COLOWRADO :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS


A RUTHLESS TAKEOVER!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO SORRY I AIN'T BEEN ON LATELY HOWS EVERYONE DOIN GOOD TO ROLL WIT THE WINDOWS DOWN AGAIN


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19874694
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS
> A RUTHLESS TAKEOVER!!!
> *


WHAT UP RICK U TALK TO UR LADY BOUT GETTIN THAT FRAME BACK U NO I ONLY NEED A FEW MORE THINGS TO JUICE MY BABY GIRL WHAT'S UP U GONNA DO IT OR DOES UR PUSSY STILL HURT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

What's going on Colorado. I'm trying to see if anybody out there has a car trailer that they can rent me for about five days. I'm trying to take my ride to H-town. Let me know if you can help, if not I'll just go with uhaul.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 15 2011, 09:26 AM~19874463
> *Hey HAMINATOR...did you get my voice mail?
> *


yessur tried callin' you back earlier!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Feb 15 2011, 09:41 AM~19874577
> *Wat up fes how s it going almost ready to hit the streets up our wat
> *


 :biggrin:  yeah fo sho


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:11 AM~19874376
> *That's Good bro how's the Fam doing?
> *


Real good and yours?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2011, 12:53 PM~19875848
> *What's going on Colorado. I'm trying to see if anybody out there has a car trailer that they can rent me for about five days. I'm trying to take my ride to H-town. Let me know if you can help, if not I'll just go with uhaul.
> *


In la junta. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2011, 01:21 PM~19876358
> *Real good and yours?
> *


That's Good to hear
Mine doing Good as well, getting Lil Roy's Bike off and started this year :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JUST CASUALS NEWEST SWITCH MAN.. :biggrin: 








D.J LOPEZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 15 2011, 03:23 PM~19877146
> *JUST CASUALS NEWEST SWITCH MAN.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
*Congrats !!!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn everybody having babies!!! We just had our 3Rd son Jan 28th!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 15 2011, 03:42 PM~19877286
> *Damn everybody having babies!!! We just had our 3Rd son Jan 28th!
> *


*Congrats to you as well Cip* :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I can't even afford to have a baby :happysad:


Gotta be a baller to have a baby in todays market


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2011, 01:24 PM~19876371
> *In la junta. :biggrin:
> *


Are you sure bro


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2011, 06:05 PM~19877946
> *Are you sure bro
> *


If the dates work out because I need it for a day or 2 sometime this month.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 05:10 PM~19877461
> *Man I can't even afford to have a baby :happysad:
> Gotta be a baller to have a baby in todays market
> *


not even playing. that why im thinking damn i got 4 kids lol. no more for me tho im done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 15 2011, 05:05 PM~19877946
> *Are you sure bro
> *


Man yous best jump on dat shit homie.
You don't wanna be towing your car with a Uhaul trailer all the way down there.You can only go so fast before those fawkers start fish tailing. :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Feb 15 2011, 05:42 PM~19878309
> *not even playing. that why im thinking damn i got 4 kids lol. no more for me tho im done
> *


Yeah shit I got one and that is all I can afford
:happysad: 
Maybe when I get as rich as some of the ballers in here I will have another one


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 06:45 PM~19878348
> *Yeah shit I got one and that is all I can afford
> :happysad:
> Maybe when I get as rich as some of the ballers in here I will have another one
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: i wish i was a baller.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, *FIRMEX*

:0 


How the hell you doing Big Marcos? :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 15 2011, 09:59 AM~19874694
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS
> A RUTHLESS TAKEOVER!!!
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 06:03 PM~19878492
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAG3ROY, FIRMEX
> 
> ...


Whats up Roy :biggrin: Nada homie chilln! how you doin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 15 2011, 06:29 PM~19878731
> *Whats up Roy :biggrin: Nada homie chilln! how you doin?
> *


Same just enjoying my day off.
GOOD to hear from you homie,how's work going?


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19878740
> *Same just enjoying my day off.
> GOOD to hear from you homie,how's work going?
> *


Its going good! Been staying busy!You aint workn?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 15 2011, 07:27 PM~19878713
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> *



hno: :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, lacwood, FIRMEX, BIGJIM, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY


:wave: Wut up!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19878852
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, lacwood, FIRMEX, BIGJIM, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY
> :wave: Wut up!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 15 2011, 06:37 PM~19878793
> *Its going good! Been staying busy!You aint workn?
> *


Nah but I got a call on Sunday...hopefully something happens in a few weeks :x:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave: wassup fellas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 15 2011, 06:49 PM~19878907
> *:wave: wassup fellas
> *


What up Josh :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 15 2011, 07:49 PM~19878907
> *:wave: wassup fellas
> *



Wut up Josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Kickn back chillin with the youngin


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 15 2011, 06:51 PM~19878917
> *Wut up Josh
> *


What up Ricky how them Ruthless Kustom Boys doing homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jaime you bored or guat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I see you Sharpeezy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 07:59 PM~19878978
> *What up Jaime you bored or guat?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Good Timers who has a Red f150 and is in Texas right now from the Colorado chapter?
My brother told me he seen someone with a Good Times Colorado sticker in a Red F150 there the other day.
Is it Rey?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 07:58 PM~19878960
> *What up Ricky how them Ruthless Kustom Boys doing homie?
> *



We been doing good mr. roy just trying to get our shit together and get them rides ready for summer


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 15 2011, 07:05 PM~19879021
> *We been doing good mr. roy just trying to get our shit together and get them rides ready for summer
> *


That's Good to hear bro,looks like this year is gonna be the most active by far.
Seems like everyone is hyped up.
Those days are getting closer and closer.
I need to get my chit rollin a lil faster cause I sure don't wanna be sitting on the sidelines this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY,* JM6386*, BIGJIM, *cl1965ss*


What up Big Joe and Chuck :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:13 PM~19879089
> *That's Good to hear bro,looks like this :wow:  year is gonna be the most active by far.
> Seems like everyone is hyped up.
> Those days are getting closer and closer.
> ...


I know what ur saying I have to put my motor back together finish both my daughters bikes and get a slip yoke and paint my wifes car :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 15 2011, 07:47 PM~19879376
> *I know what ur saying I have to put my motor back together finish both my daughters bikes and get a slip yoke and paint my wifes car  :wow:
> *


Did you check on BM for your slip?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:51 PM~19879424
> *Did you check on BM for your slip?
> *


Man black magic wants like 225 for a slip yoke so I was gonna go to the junk yard this weekend and get one from there and get it welded and balanced on my drive shaft they sell them at he junk yard for like 20 bucks


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 07:22 PM~19879156
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, JM6386, BIGJIM, cl1965ss
> What up Big Joe and Chuck :wave:
> *


Whats up Roy? :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 15 2011, 08:47 PM~19880067
> *Man black magic wants like 225 for a slip yoke so I was gonna go to the junk yard this weekend and get one from there and get it welded and balanced on my drive shaft they sell them at he junk yard for like 20 bucks
> *


Thats what i've been wanting to do too. Also try and find a spring that would work on it too. Let me know what you come up with and i'll do the same.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 15 2011, 08:47 PM~19880067
> *Man black magic wants like 225 for a slip yoke so I was gonna go to the junk yard this weekend and get one from there and get it welded and balanced on my drive shaft they sell them at he junk yard for like 20 bucks
> *


Where are you gonna find a slip yoke at a junk yard?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 15 2011, 08:53 PM~19880155
> *Whats up Roy? :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19880194
> *Where are you gonna find a slip yoke at a junk yard?
> *


I think i've seen some s-10's with them. Can't remember for sure. Been awhile since i hit the junk yard


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta have a slip yoke on anything over 10" cylinders
You shoulda seen what I did to my tranny in my Monte without one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 PM~19880228
> *I think i've seen some s-10's with them. Can't remember for sure. Been awhile since i hit the junk yard
> *


Wow,better jump on that then :yes:
wish I woulda known that chit back then...after buying the yoke,then u-joints,and welding and balancing....whew I think I was into it(no joto) like over 4 bills


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 03:40 PM~19877269
> *:thumbsup:
> Congrats !!!
> *


thanks roy and everybody.. his is in good health 8 lbs 12 oz 19 in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 15 2011, 09:04 PM~19880274
> *thanks roy  and everybody.. his is in good health 8 lbs 12 oz 19 in
> *


That's a great feeling,congrats again Buma
:yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:05 PM~19880285
> *That's a great feeling,congrats again Buma
> :yes:
> *


yes it is .i half to stay out of the bedroom and get my azz in the garage 2 get this car done... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 15 2011, 09:55 PM~19880192
> *Thats what i've been wanting to do too. Also try and find a spring that would work on it too. Let me know what you come up with and i'll do the same.
> *


Yea I will bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 15 2011, 09:11 PM~19880345
> *yes it is .i half to stay out of the bedroom and get my azz in the garage 2  get this car done... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:55 PM~19880194
> *Where are you gonna find a slip yoke at a junk yard?
> *


Anything that has the same diameter as my driveshaft igonna go look I heard fourrunners are the same :dunno:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:00 PM~19880230
> *Gotta have a slip yoke on anything over 10" cylinders
> You shoulda seen what I did to my tranny in my Monte without one
> *


i was ripping trans mounts in half. i finally got a Energy Suspension mount and re-chained the rear end for now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan how da fawk you doing ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*So anybody got any idea of what the "Kick Off" event will be this year?*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats buma still pumping them out !!!1lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:29 PM~19880522
> *So anybody got any idea of what the "Kick Off" event will be this year?
> *


And where?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19880538
> *congrats buma still pumping them out !!!1lol
> *


What up Big John :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19880538
> *congrats buma still pumping them out !!!1lol
> *


i have all these cars need somebody to drive them... :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 PM~19880228
> *I think i've seen some s-10's with them. Can't remember for sure. Been awhile since i hit the junk yard
> *



jeeps  spring an all 4x4 shit


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 15 2011, 08:47 PM~19880067
> *Man black magic wants like 225 for a slip yoke so I was gonna go to the junk yard this weekend and get one from there and get it welded and balanced on my drive shaft they sell them at he junk yard for like 20 bucks
> *


dont tell no body else :cheesy: lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

U NO U NEED THAT FRAME RICK U DONT NEED TO PAINT UR CAR :biggrin: 



SHIT PAINT UR O LADYS CAR AND CRUZ THAT FUCK IT LOL


----------



## smitee79 (Feb 16, 2011)

PASSING BY TO SAY HOLA MIJOS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 09:22 PM~19879156
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAG3ROY, JM6386, BIGJIM, cl1965ss
> What up Big Joe and Chuck :wave:
> *


What up Roy? How is the vacation treating you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice chatting with you the other night Roy...glad i caught you on your day off


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 07:02 PM~19878994
> *Hey Good Timers who has a Red f150 and is in Texas right now from the Colorado chapter?
> My brother told me he seen someone with a Good Times Colorado sticker in a Red F150 there the other day.
> Is it Rey?
> *


YEA THATS HIM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smitee79_@Feb 16 2011, 12:09 AM~19881863
> *PASSING BY TO SAY HOLA MIJOS
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 16 2011, 12:04 AM~19881515
> *dont tell no body else  :cheesy: lol
> *


 :buttkick: It will be our secret!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

colorado bump


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 09:56 AM~19882993
> *colorado bump
> *



Whats good bro!?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 09:58 AM~19883004
> *Whats good bro!?
> *


not much wuz new wit you papo.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 10:08 AM~19883051
> *not much wuz new wit you papo.
> *



Just working brother...tryin to make some money to fund this car!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 10:38 AM~19883246
> *Just working brother...tryin to make some money to fund this car!
> *


did you ever sell that primerd black 66


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 09:08 AM~19883051
> *not much wuz new wit you papo.
> *


:wave:
What up TY
Hows that Black Monte coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy WTW Colorado*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 10:42 AM~19883267
> *did you ever sell that primerd black 66
> *



Nah...shes stripped down to the bone now, gettin ready for paint and some other goodies :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 07:02 PM~19878994
> *Hey Good Timers who has a Red f150 and is in Texas right now from the Colorado chapter?
> My brother told me he seen someone with a Good Times Colorado sticker in a Red F150 there the other day.
> Is it Rey?
> *


That was me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2011, 09:48 AM~19883305
> *That was me  :biggrin:
> *


Was it?
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 10:44 AM~19883279
> *:wave:
> What up TY
> Hows that Black Monte coming along?
> *


wuz up roy sold the black mc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 09:49 AM~19883313
> *wuz up roy sold the black mc
> *


And now you selling the 70 Bro?
You gonna take a break from the game or guat?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 15 2011, 10:00 PM~19880230
> *Gotta have a slip yoke on anything over 10" cylinders
> You shoulda seen what I did to my tranny in my Monte without one
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 16 2011, 10:55 AM~19883356
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:wow:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 10:54 AM~19883348
> *And now you selling the 70 Bro?
> You gonna take a break from the game or guat?
> *


no not gonna stop got a cutty now itz lifted and on 72 spokes gonna put a paint job on it soon


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 10:48 AM~19883304
> *Nah...shes stripped down to the bone now, gettin ready for paint and some other goodies  :biggrin:
> *


that cool glade to see you kepted it they bad ass lowlows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 09:59 AM~19883385
> *no not gonna stop got a cutty now itz lifted and on 72 spokes gonna put a paint job on it soon
> *


pics or it didn't happen....especially the 72's :cheesy:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat itt do bros..


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:03 AM~19883407
> *pics or it didn't happen....especially the 72's :cheesy:
> *


I'll post some pics later today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 11:02 AM~19883398
> *that cool glade to see you kepted it they bad ass lowlows
> *



Thanks...hope to have her done by July 10th. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 10:11 AM~19883474
> *Thanks...hope to have her done by July 10th.  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:
:run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:21 AM~19883554
> *:wow:
> :run:
> *



Its a Hustle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 10:40 AM~19883697
> *Its a Hustle
> *


That's a big ass hustle to be starting from Ground Zero to show car. :wow: 
You make too mush monies homie. :yes:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Sup CO, its fawkin windy out here today? Hey Roy did Freaky Tales take his rim topic off???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 16 2011, 11:00 AM~19883833
> *Sup CO, its fawkin windy out here today? Hey Roy did Freaky Tales take his rim topic off???
> *


sup Kiks 
Those Daytons?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:53 AM~19883785
> *That's a big ass hustle to be starting from Ground Zero to show car. :wow:
> You make too mush monies homie.  :yes:
> *



Definitely not a show car...just want a really clean street car thats CHINEE. (thats shiny in spanglish.) 


I had to change up my color scheme though as soon as I heard you were going with that green.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:02 AM~19883843
> *sup Kiks
> Those Daytons?
> *


Naw, didn't he have his own topic like for orders?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 11:07 AM~19883878
> *Definitely not a show car...just want a really clean street car thats CHINEE. (thats shiny in spanglish.)
> I had to change up my color scheme though as soon as I heard you were going with that green.
> *


:dunno:
Why you have to change it up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 16 2011, 11:09 AM~19883906
> *Naw, didn't he have his own topic like for orders?
> *


Nah I think he just repairs em and sells em.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:16 AM~19883966
> *Nah I think he just repairs em and sells em.
> *


Ohhhhh..alright . Thanks big dogg


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:49 AM~19883310
> *Was it?
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


No just playing. That's Rey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2011, 11:32 AM~19884097
> *No just playing. That's Rey
> *


I thought so
What up Big party Paul :wave:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 11:11 AM~19883474
> *Thanks...hope to have her done by July 10th.  :biggrin:
> *


what coo will be a nice car


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

here u go roy


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:35 AM~19884109
> *I thought so
> What up Big party Paul :wave:
> *


Not much Mr. Roy just getting ready for this move and since the ride didn't sell Im taking to Texas and putting it in storage. I have less than 2 weeks here than I'm out.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 12:11 PM~19883921
> *:dunno:
> Why you have to change it up?
> *



I was gonna go with a Sea Foam Green originally...but saw that you were going with a similar green. So just changed it up...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 11:53 AM~19884244
> *I was gonna go with a Sea Foam Green originally...but saw that you were going with a similar green. So just changed it up...
> *


Nah you don't have to change it up.Mine is gonna be of a Mintish Olive color(no Joto)
Looking for skirts now :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 16 2011, 11:44 AM~19884168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2011, 11:46 AM~19884184
> *Not much Mr. Roy just getting ready for this move and since the ride didn't sell Im taking to Texas and putting it in storage. I have less than 2 weeks here than I'm out.
> *


When you coming back you gonna stay here or Texas?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 12:56 PM~19884261
> *Nah you don't have to change it up.Mine is gonna be of a Mintish Olive color(no Joto)
> Looking for skirts now :wow:
> *



lol...all good...already bought the paint. I just want to see some new rides come out this year in CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 12:04 PM~19884332
> *lol...all good...already bought the paint. I just want to see some new rides come out this year in CO.
> *


What color you end up going with?


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: whats up colorado


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 12:04 PM~19884329
> *When you coming back you gonna stay here or Texas?
> *


I'm just dropping the ride in Texas then coming back here to leave to korea


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Something similar to this.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 01:44 PM~19884597
> *Something similar to this.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good color Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 16 2011, 01:50 PM~19884653
> *Thats a good color Ceez
> *



Thanks brother! Cant wait to spray her...gotta do a lot of welding and patch work first though to get her straight.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 16 2011, 12:44 PM~19884597
> *Something similar to this.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good afternoon every1. Hope is every1 is enjoying this beutiful weather. What show is every1 rolling into first?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 16 2011, 02:38 PM~19885452
> *Good afternoon every1. Hope is every1 is enjoying this beutiful weather. What show is every1 rolling into first?
> *


What up Juan :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smitee79_@Feb 16 2011, 01:09 AM~19881863
> *PASSING BY TO SAY HOLA MIJOS
> *


was up silve ,i see you figured it out.....................GT UP...........................


----------



## rollnruthless719 (Apr 30, 2008)

sup co been out d scene a min hows everyone


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up peeps, headed to englewood for my last class to be fully audi certified hno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yo roy washannin


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Wat up Roy? Man it's always good 2 hear fro u Where's all my riderz fro da 303 at ? Get at me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+Feb 16 2011, 04:40 PM~19886391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


What up Fellas just heading out to White Trash Wednesday (our bowling night)
Take care and will talk to ya soon


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 06:03 PM~19886593
> *:wave:
> What up Fellas just heading out to White Trash Wednesday (our bowling night)
> Take care and will talk to ya soon
> *


Get your bowl on kingpin! Im stuck in denver traffic


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnruthless719_@Feb 16 2011, 05:14 PM~19886194
> *sup co been out d scene a min hows everyone
> *



Wut up Josh! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 16 2011, 06:18 PM~19886734
> *Wut up Josh!  :biggrin:
> *


Whut up big homie, just got to this class in denver


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Colorado. Im cleaning the garage and i have some things. If youre interested just send me an offer. The coils--- the white ones are 3 tons I cut them for my ride and only used 2 for the front for a week. The blue ones are 2 tons and the black ones i think they're 4 ton. The hose is a 1/2 inch and the 750w vehicle power that i never installed in the truck. the cipher lock if you need something like that, you can put whatever combination you want to open the door.here's a link for the cipher lock. 
http://www.gokeyless.com/product/141/simpl...utton-door-lock
he wheel adapters are almost new and the cylinders are 12" pro hopper and i got some seals for them i think. let me know if anybody whats any of this.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

The 2 ton coils and cylinders **SOLD**


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:56 AM~19884261
> *Nah you don't have to change it up.Mine is gonna be of a Mintish Olive color(no Joto)
> Looking for skirts now :wow:
> *


TAKE IT FROM ME... GET OG's I BOUGHT A SET OF REPOPS... THEY DONT FIT RIGHT!!! Oh on a side note.... I got a BLACK stayfast top. with a glass back window ordered for my vert :biggrin: ... and I got a FULLY ENGRAVED titty bar and rear guards on the way too!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up every1 this is Juan fro USO Denver chapter how is every1 tonite?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 16 2011, 09:49 PM~19888636
> *Wat up every1 this is Juan fro USO Denver chapter how is every1 tonite?
> *



Whats good bro! How have you been ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 16 2011, 05:34 PM~19886875
> *Whats going on Colorado. Im cleaning the garage and i have some things. If youre interested just send me an offer.  The coils--- the white ones are 3 tons I cut them for my ride and only used 2 for the front for a week.  The blue ones are 2 tons and the black ones i think they're 4 ton.  The hose is a 1/2 inch and the 750w vehicle power that i never installed in the truck. the cipher lock if you need something like that, you can put whatever combination you want to open the door.here's a link for the cipher lock.
> http://www.gokeyless.com/product/141/simpl...utton-door-lock
> he wheel adapters are almost new and the cylinders are 12" pro hopper and i got some seals for them i think.  let me know if anybody whats any of this.
> ...


Here some prices the 4 and 3 ton coils $50
The adapters $40 :dunno: 
The lock and power thing 35 for both
I also have a white cougar for 6500 obo :biggrin: 
I also have a new bone mechanics creeper
http://m.sears.com/productdetails.do;jsess...20070921x00003a
If anybody wants it $30


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up paul when do you leave to korea


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2011, 07:32 AM~19891360
> *What's up paul when do you leave to korea
> *


Im leaving on the 28th bro


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 08:48 AM~19891410
> *Im leaving on the 28th bro
> *


Good luck bRO that's a long way from home


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 16 2011, 09:25 PM~19888356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's goin on chris?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 16 2011, 08:25 PM~19888356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always got something to say about the Lakers.
Wait until playoff time and we'll see how they play.  
Back to Back Champs.
What have the ButtNuggets done lately?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 17 2011, 07:50 AM~19891418
> *Good luck bRO that's a long way from home
> *


Thanks bro, I'll just take a plane to japan to hit the shows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 16 2011, 08:45 PM~19888603
> *TAKE IT FROM ME... GET OG's I BOUGHT A SET OF REPOPS... THEY DONT FIT RIGHT!!!  Oh on a side note.... I got a BLACK stayfast top. with a glass back window ordered for my vert  :biggrin: ... and I got a FULLY ENGRAVED titty bar and rear guards on the way too!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I heard that,but I also heard that the metal ones work and the fiberglass don't.
:dunno:
Are the repops too small or what?
How much is it gonna cost on the engraving bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 08:25 AM~19891626
> *Thanks bro, I'll just take a plane to japan to hit the shows
> *


private of course
What up Balla :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL! You guys ever seen anyone mount their pumps anywhere else besides the trunk? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 17 2011, 09:09 AM~19891921
> *Wut up LIL! You guys ever seen anyone mount their pumps anywhere else besides the trunk?  :dunno:
> *


:yes:


Engine compartment
Under seats
Under car


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 AM~19891671
> *private of course
> What up Balla :wave:
> *


I wish what up Mr. Roy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:25 AM~19891623
> *Always got something to say about the Lakers.
> Wait until playoff time and we'll see how they play.
> Back to Back Champs.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 16 2011, 08:25 PM~19888356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 AM~19892187
> *I wish what up Mr. Roy
> *


just trying to figure out the chit on my car since it's my day off
what you up to big pimpin?


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 10:35 AM~19892535
> *just trying to figure out the chit on my car since it's my day off
> what you up to big pimpin?
> *


Not much. I'm just 10 miles from la junta :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 11:27 AM~19892837
> *Not much. I'm just 10 miles from la junta :biggrin:
> *


You picking up that Trailer?
Tell those fawker I said "What Up" :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 11:38 AM~19892930
> *You picking up that Trailer?
> Tell those fawker I said "What Up" :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir  driving back to the springs but it's very windy down here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 01:19 PM~19893540
> *Yes sir   driving back to the springs but it's very windy down here.
> *


It's windy here too bro :yessad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup roy and jr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2011, 01:42 PM~19893691
> *wus sup roy and jr
> *


:wave:
Not mucho sharpeezi just enjoying my day off working on the ride
I think I got dat shit fixed(hopefully) :x:
How da hell you doin?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 17 2011, 01:19 PM~19893540
> *Yes sir   driving back to the springs but it's very windy down here.
> *


LA JUNTA IS ALWAYS WINDY I GOT A LOT OF FAMILY DOWN THERE SHIT MY GREAT GRANDMA LIVES RIGHT NEXT TO THE PARK THATS A PRETTY COO LIL PLACE DOWN THERE GOOD LUCK ON THAT DRIVE BACK BE SAFE HOMIE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:48 PM~19893721
> *:wave:
> Not mucho sharpeezi just enjoying my day off working on the ride
> I think I got dat shit fixed(hopefully) :x:
> ...


doing good finally finished with the army start school next week so looking forward to that :happysad:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up wrinkles ? What shows u gonna hit up first this summer?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up fesboogie hru? This is Juan I was filming in da springs last year fo a CO lowrider DVD unfortunately I ran into alot of problems so it never came out. I'am not giving up yet hope to come up wit a plan soon. How's da riderz in da 970 doin ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

CIP is that u it's Juan & Tory hru?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

What's up bigceez? Hru today?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 04:27 PM~19894486
> *What's up bigceez? Hru today?
> *



Whats good Juan...how have you been ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good thank u Srry new here trying to figure out how to refresh the screen to get new posts. What shows r u gonna hit first this summer?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 04:36 PM~19894588
> *Good thank u Srry new here trying to figure out how to refresh the screen to get new posts. What shows r u gonna hit first this summer?
> *



Im not sure, Im keeping an eye on the CLA calendar to see what is out there. We are hosting a bbq/kick back on May 28th though. 











Hows the mini?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 03:59 PM~19894245
> *CIP is that u it's Juan & Tory hru?
> *


Whats up bRO how u guys been?!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2011, 02:52 PM~19893749
> *doing good finally finished with the army start school next week so looking forward to that :happysad:
> *


Good luck with that.


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bigceez Thanx Fo askin about da mini all I can say is that we're gonna start working soon. Da plans Fo it r being guarded in secret at Fort Knox lol but she's pissed n ready to talk out all tha ppl that been running at tha mouth lol I plan on supporting ur club n BBQ. At least in person we might still be working on da mini at that time.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 05:34 PM~19895080
> *Bigceez Thanx Fo askin about da mini all I can say is that we're gonna start working soon. Da plans Fo it r being guarded in secret at Fort Knox lol but she's pissed n ready to talk out all tha ppl that been running at tha mouth lol I plan on supporting ur club n BBQ. At least in person we might still be working on da mini at that time.
> *



Let me know if you ever need any help working on the mini! You can blind fold me so I dont know the exact location :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi CIP we're good Thanx Fo asking. I heard niqua had da baby congrats n this means a road trip to go see tha lil 1. R u planning on doing any shows out of state this year? It was nice hearing fro u I will try to spend mor time here fro now on juan-USO


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Can some1 help me I'am new here n don't kno how to refresh da screen to get da newest post your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 05:43 PM~19895174
> *Can some1 help me I'am new here n don't kno how to refresh da screen to get da newest post your help would be greatly appreciated.
> *



Just got to refresh the browser manually...it wont auto refresh the page to bring up the newest post.


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx Fo da offering ceez likewise if u need help on ur car don't be afraid 2 holla jus 2 let u kno Tory is da brains of da fam n I'am da musle but I'am not afraid 2 get dirty my e-mail address is [email protected] this nice weather gots me dreaming of summer nights at da park hanging out.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 06:00 PM~19895340
> *Thanx Fo da offering ceez likewise if u need help on ur car don't be afraid 2 holla jus 2 let u kno Tory is da brains of da fam n I'am da musle but I'am not afraid 2 get dirty my e-mail address is [email protected] this nice weather gots me dreaming of summer nights at da park hanging out.
> *



Thanks USO! I appreciate it. I am always having BBQs and grillin up the Carne Asada in the spring and the summer, you guys will have to drop by and hang out!


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx Fo da invite n if da food is good n I bet it's really good can I pitch a tent in da back yard I'll promise to not bother u guys 2 much lol but yeah sounds like a plan USO can't wait Fo summer now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 17 2011, 04:45 PM~19895189
> *ALMOST HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Foo it's been Friday



For me :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 06:13 PM~19895475
> *Thanx Fo da invite n if da food is good n I bet it's really good can I pitch a tent in da back yard I'll promise to not bother u guys 2 much lol but yeah sounds like a plan USO can't wait Fo summer now.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 AM~19891661
> *Yeah I heard that,but I also heard that the metal ones work and the fiberglass don't.
> :dunno:
> Are the repops too small or what?
> ...


i bought a set of metal repops, and they are caca... they dont fit they leave gaps that the rubber will not cover. im sure you can bang out the repops to kinda work if you wanted. I just said fuck it and sold my set. as far as the engraving.. im getting a cherry deal on it :biggrin: im going all chrome on my engraving.. no 2 tone for me. so ill have engraved hubs, zenith ko's, and bumper guards!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 05:13 PM~19895475
> *Thanx Fo da invite n if da food is good n I bet it's really good can I pitch a tent in da back yard I'll promise to not bother u guys 2 much lol but yeah sounds like a plan USO can't wait Fo summer now.
> *


 :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 17 2011, 09:09 AM~19891921
> *Wut up LIL! You guys ever seen anyone mount their pumps anywhere else besides the trunk?  :dunno:
> *



yea seen it all people think put the pumps under hood make the car hit harder :twak: less for the fluid to travel but really its making less pressure than if in the trunk plus weight ect keep it simple


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19896203
> *yea seen it all people think put the pumps under hood make the car hit harder :twak:  less for the fluid to travel but really its making less pressure than if in the trunk plus weight ect keep it simple
> *



Yea I wasn't thinking about changing it up I just gave a class on the history of lowriding at my school and the teacher asked me if they only put the hydro stuff in the trunk. But it does seem like simple physics if the pump is closer to the front cylinders it would hit harder. :dunno: Maybe later on I will think about changing the poisition of my pumps I aint seen anyone around here do it so it would be different. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 17 2011, 06:33 PM~19896145
> *i bought a set of metal repops, and they are caca...  they dont fit they leave gaps that the rubber will not cover.  im sure you can bang out the repops to kinda work if you wanted.  I just said fuck it and sold my set.  as far as the engraving.. im getting a cherry deal on it  :biggrin:  im going all chrome on my engraving.. no 2 tone for me.  so ill have engraved hubs, zenith ko's, and bumper guards!
> *


Might just skip the skirts for now and just dress up the motor some more.
I finally got dat bish to shift gears ,so a few lil changes should be coming soon.Not as much as you...I wish I was ballin like that :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:00 PM~19896368
> *Might just skip the skirts for now and just dress up the motor some more.
> I finally got dat bish to shift gears ,so a few lil changes should be coming soon.Not as much as you...I wish I was ballin like that :happysad:
> *


yea them ching chang skirts suck... im not ballin, i just try and play my cards right when i hustle :biggrin: I ordered a set of NOS black floor mats too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whatup roy and fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 03:58 PM~19894233
> *Wat up fesboogie hru? This is Juan I was filming in da springs last year fo a CO lowrider DVD unfortunately I ran into alot of problems so it never came out. I'am not giving up yet hope to come up wit a plan soon. How's da riderz in da 970 doin ?
> *


whutz good homie... whut kinda issues did you run into?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19896722
> *Whatup roy and fes
> *


whutz crackin josh!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Josh ,Fes ,and Juan :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19896790
> *whutz crackin josh!!!
> *


Kickin it... :drama:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:42 PM~19896823
> *What up Josh ,Fes ,and Juan :wave:
> *


Need you opinion roy...how much higher of a lockup will I get with 14s, drop mounts,adj. Uppers and a slip yoke versus just 12s and nothing else? The extra shit to use the 14s is gonna cost me close to 450... is it worth it you think? For 2 inches?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:42 PM~19896813
> *I wish I woulda never gave up my White Mats with my Deuce
> Had the boxes and everything :banghead:O'well I got some Fawn
> ones to go in once my interior is Cherry :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897021
> *Need you opinion roy...how much higher of a lockup will I get with 14s, drop mounts,adj. Uppers and a slip yoke versus just 12s and nothing else? The extra shit to use the 14s is gonna cost me close to 450...  is it worth it you think? For 2 inches?
> *


It's gonna cost you $450 now
IMO I would reinforce that bish before even thinking about going up to 14's
Or it will be alot more down the road
The homie Sal does Good welds you should hook up with him on a killer deal to do yours up while you get your battery rack and chit installed


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 09:11 PM~19897138
> *It's gonna cost you $450 now
> IMO I would reinforce that bish before even thinking about going up to 14's
> Or it will be alot more down the road
> ...


I got my reinforcement cut outs today from ups, the weldings not a big deal I have my welding certificate..do that shit daily. I was just curious if its worth the extra dollas or not? The frame is only gonna be partiality reinforced(stress points) for this year anyway


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897030
> *
> *


og fawn mats are hard to find brotha!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:19 PM~19897227
> *I got my reinforcement cut outs today from ups, the weldings not a big deal I have my welding certificate..do that shit daily. I was just curious if its worth the extra dollas or not? The frame is only gonna be partiality reinforced(stress points) for this year anyway
> *


Yeah but once you got 14's in the back you gonna want to stand 3 or just drive locked up high (to show off all that chrome)
It would just be ashamed to see a buckle in such a nice ride :happysad: 
My 2 pennies I would just do 12's and spend the leftover on chrome :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 17 2011, 08:23 PM~19897264
> *og fawn mats are hard to find brotha!
> *


White's harder I still kick myself in da ass for letting those go :happysad: 

How much your electric vent windows run again homie,and who sells em?
You can PM if you want :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:31 PM~19897372
> *White's harder I still kick myself in da ass for letting those go :happysad:
> 
> How much your electric vent windows run again homie,and who sells em?
> ...


ya they repop them white mats... still pricey for them too.. like 165.00 on ebay


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 17 2011, 02:44 PM~19894090
> *Wat up wrinkles ? What shows u gonna hit up first this summer?
> *


DON'T KNOW YET KINDA WANNA LEAVE THE SPRINGS AREA BUT IF OTHER CLUBS NEED SUPPORT HERE IN THE SPRINGS I'LL PROBLY BE HERE.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19897348
> *Yeah but once you got 14's in the back you gonna want to stand 3 or just drive locked up high (to show off all that chrome)
> It would just be ashamed to see a buckle in such a nice ride :happysad:
> My 2 pennies I would just do 12's and spend the leftover on chrome :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE HE WANNA GAS HOP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 17 2011, 08:36 PM~19897436
> *MAYBE HE WANNA GAS HOP :0  :biggrin:
> *


bigbodies can take a lickin... ive owned 4 lifted bigbodies and they all took a lickin! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 17 2011, 04:30 PM~19895043
> *Good luck with that.
> *


THANKS JR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:
:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 09:29 PM~19897348
> *Yeah but once you got 14's in the back you gonna want to stand 3 or just drive locked up high (to show off all that chrome)
> It would just be ashamed to see a buckle in such a nice ride :happysad:
> My 2 pennies I would just do 12's and spend the leftover on chrome :biggrin:
> *


Yep you know I would ride high all the time..looks to cool not to :biggrin: yeah the only chrome I could get would be the adjustables but that ain't shit for chrome for the money...maybe I should just play it safe and get some shinys instead. The guy at black magic I sppoke to said they run 4.5 tons in the front on all the big bodies they do, hoppers on not cuz the weighht of the car is so much and he said I need at 8 to 10 inches(no ****) of coil in the back probably 3 or 3.5 ton. Any input on that? He said if I ran anything less in the front I would look like im "bouncin a basketball down the street"


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave: 

WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN COLORADO.. THROWIN SOME SUN YOUR WAY :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:41 PM~19897494
> *Yep you know I would ride high all the time..looks to cool not to :biggrin: yeah the only chrome I could get would be the adjustables but that ain't shit for chrome for the money...maybe I should just play it safe and get some shinys instead. The guy at black magic I sppoke to said they run 4.5 tons in the front on all the big bodies they do, hoppers on not cuz the weighht of the car is so much and he said I need at 8 to 10 inches(no ****) of coil in the back probably 3 or 3.5 ton. Any input on that? He said if I ran anything less in the front I would look like im "bouncin a basketball down the street"
> *


on all my bigbodies i ran almost a full stack of 3.5 tons. not bouncy at all. 2.5 or 3's in the back. precut 2.5's are best. 4,5 tons will crack ur frame if theres no reinforcements


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 17 2011, 09:45 PM~19897545
> *on all my bigbodies i ran almost a full stack of 3.5 tons.  not bouncy at all.  2.5 or 3's in the back.  precut 2.5's are best.  4,5 tons will crack ur frame if theres no reinforcements
> *


Kinda what I was thinkin...them fuckers are hella stiff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:50 PM~19897612
> *Kinda what I was thinkin...them fuckers are hella stiff
> *


I had like 3.5 in the back of a Monte that was partially reinforced and buckled the shit outta it just hitting a pothole :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:50 PM~19897612
> *Kinda what I was thinkin...them fuckers are hella stiff
> *


yea 4.5 tons are stiff :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 17 2011, 09:52 PM~19897632
> *I had like 3.5 in the back of a Monte that was partially reinforced and buckled the shit outta it just hitting a pothole :happysad:
> *


Shitty :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:56 PM~19897685
> *Shitty  :thumbsdown:
> *


it's ok I got a great deal on it when I offed it :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAG3ROY, LUV4LACS, lacwood, raiderhater719, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719


Wut upper CO! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 17 2011, 08:43 PM~19897511
> * :wave:
> 
> WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN COLORADO.. THROWIN SOME SUN YOUR WAY :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 17 2011, 09:06 PM~19897801
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAG3ROY, LUV4LACS, lacwood, raiderlover719, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719
> Wut upper CO!  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19897511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave: sup Ricky


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

This was a gruesome scene, this happened right at my job on 84th. I had to talk to the police to make sure none of the people involved were my employees. 

RIP to the people that died in this. My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families as well as everyone involved. 


http://www.9news.com/news/article/182067/3...3-vehicle-crash


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 10:15 PM~19897880
> *:wave: sup Ricky
> *



Wut up josh sounds like u getting ready to have some fun wit da ride! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2011, 09:16 PM~19897895
> *This was a gruesome scene, this happened right at my job on 84th. I had to talk to the police to make sure none of the people involved were my employees.
> 
> RIP to the people that died in this. My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families as well as everyone involved.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19897897
> *Wut up josh sounds like u getting ready to have some fun wit da ride!  :cheesy:
> *


  tryin to bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19897895
> *This was a gruesome scene, this happened right at my job on 84th. I had to talk to the police to make sure none of the people involved were my employees.
> 
> RIP to the people that died in this. My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families as well as everyone involved.
> ...


Dam that's sad


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19897895
> *This was a gruesome scene, this happened right at my job on 84th. I had to talk to the police to make sure none of the people involved were my employees.
> 
> RIP to the people that died in this. My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families as well as everyone involved.
> ...



Damn that sucks Bro :uh:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 17 2011, 08:51 AM~19891419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que onda Colorado riderz, Kiko passin through...no night owls on this topic :dunno:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up Ceez


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do c springs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED rolling through


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup roy, what u doing up so late big dogg? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 17 2011, 10:38 PM~19898886
> *
> Yep and I always will.  Nugs have been busy trying to trade Melo, and still in all that, they don't lose to the WORSE team in the NBA  :biggrin:
> 
> *


And once Melo leaves ,the Nuggets will be the worst in the NBA
I would say we'll see in the playoffs but aint no way after getting rid of Melo the Nuggets will even make it.
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 01:05 AM~19899833
> *sup roy, what u doing up so late big dogg? :0
> *


Nada what up Big Kiko 
I got tomorrow off homie


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

hahahaha fuckin roy...you know LAKER pride all day everyday! last lakers vs nuggets game i went to there were more yellow and purple jerseys there than the home teams jersey :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 01:12 AM~19899856
> *Nada what up Big Kiko
> I got tomorrow off homie
> *


me too after this 24hr shift is up :angry:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

que onda ruben, dispensa por la llamada...pinche jale :angry:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 01:16 AM~19899870
> *que onda ruben, dispensa por la llamada...pinche jale :angry:
> *


dont trip thats paying the chrome bill hahhahah ya sabes more bounce to the once..  what it dew my colorado goodtimers and colorado riders have a bless one..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 01:13 AM~19899862
> *hahahaha fuckin roy...you know LAKER pride all day everyday!  last lakers vs nuggets game i went to there were more yellow and purple jerseys there than the home teams jersey :0
> *


O'yeah Lakers got the Pepsi Center on lock  
Who else but the Buttnuggets has a Gay Pride Rainbow on thier OG shirts? :dunno:















No editing needed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 18 2011, 01:18 AM~19899875
> *dont trip  thats paying the chrome bill hahhahah ya sabes more bounce to the once..   what it dew my colorado goodtimers and colorado riders have a bless one..
> *


What up Big Rube :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 01:19 AM~19899880
> *O'yeah Lakers got the Pepsi Center on lock
> Who else but the Buttnuggets has a Gay Pride Rainbow on thier OG shirts? :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rofl: hahahaha....they can't even talk shit on that one... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 01:24 AM~19899894
> *:rimshot:  :rofl: hahahaha....they can't even talk shit on that one... :biggrin:
> *


You find your rims homie?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 18 2011, 01:18 AM~19899875
> *dont trip  thats paying the chrome bill hahhahah ya sabes more bounce to the once..   what it dew my colorado goodtimers and colorado riders have a bless one..
> *


ya sabes :biggrin: no son muchos los pinches pennies que me pagan pero es suficiente para el birrote y los frijoles :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 01:25 AM~19899898
> *You find your rims homie?
> *


working on it, the homie rube gonna hook it up  ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 01:27 AM~19899902
> *working on it, the homie rube gonna hook it up  ...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 01:19 AM~19899880
> *O'yeah Lakers got the Pepsi Center on lock
> Who else but the Buttnuggets has a Gay Pride Rainbow on thier OG shirts? :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 17 2011, 11:50 PM~19899038
> *what up Ceez
> *



Whats good papa!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 07:11 AM~19900436
> *Whats good papa!!
> *


same ol shit dogg jus a different day


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Good morning springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, elonzo*


TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 18 2011, 08:56 AM~19900874
> *:cheesy:
> *


WUS SUP PREZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I got a yob :biggrin:


It's in Laramie WY though :happysad:


Money is Money though
At least I'll be home for the 3 day weekends :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805+Feb 18 2011, 09:37 AM~19900779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 09:28 AM~19901073
> *I hear ya!
> Congrats
> *


Thanks Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 10:29 AM~19901078
> *Thanks Ceez
> *



Make that money!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 09:34 AM~19901117
> *Make that money!!  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta keep up with everyone else :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 10:35 AM~19901121
> *Gotta keep up with everyone else :happysad:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2011, 09:43 AM~19900812
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, elonzo
> TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: whutz good izzy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & congrats roy!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2011, 10:51 AM~19901220
> *... & congrats roy!!!
> *



Senor de Hamon!! Que pasa!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats mr. Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 18 2011, 10:54 AM~19901245
> *Congrats mr. Roy
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 10:52 AM~19901225
> *Senor de Hamon!! Que pasa!
> *


que pajo cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2011, 09:48 AM~19901201
> *:biggrin: whutz good izzy!!!
> *



What up Homie



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2011, 11:13 AM~19901391
> *que pajo cesar!!! :biggrin:
> *



Aqui trabajando como un animal! Y tambien jugando en el acostado abajo (layitlow).


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigCeez, *SHOWLOW 68*, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~


Whats good homie?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good ceez
colorado bump


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 18 2011, 11:50 AM~19901738
> *wuz good ceez
> colorado bump
> *



What up brother?!? Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 11:51 AM~19901748
> *What up brother?!? Big plans for the weekend?
> *


ya working in da garage and u


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 09:17 AM~19900988
> *Well I got a yob :biggrin:
> It's in Laramie WY though :happysad:
> Money is Money though
> ...


Congrats Mr. Roy


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

i see u paul u gonna say hi lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 18 2011, 11:54 AM~19901772
> *ya working in da garage and u
> *



The same, helpin a club brother with his car this weekend and working on mine on Monday.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 11:58 AM~19901799
> *The same, helpin a club brother with his car this weekend and working on mine on Monday.
> *


if the weather is nice im gonna start sand my ride down getting it ready for paint


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 18 2011, 12:15 PM~19901896
> *if the weather is nice im gonna start sand my ride down getting it ready for paint
> *



Atta boy!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 12:19 PM~19901918
> *Atta boy!
> *


dont know how im gonna do my patterns yet but im gonna do patterns and silver leafing to


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 10:17 AM~19900988
> *Well I got a yob :biggrin:
> It's in Laramie WY though :happysad:
> Money is Money though
> ...


Good to hear roy, if you need me to keep the rag while your gone just holla  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wats em up COLORADO. weekend here SHOOW!! fuck work.........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Feb 18 2011, 01:08 PM~19902233
> *wats em up COLORADO. weekend here SHOOW!! fuck work.........
> *



TGIF :biggrin: stop by the crib laterz


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 18 2011, 08:43 AM~19900812
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, elonzo
> TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: wat up homies


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 02:11 AM~19899854
> *And once Melo leaves ,the Nuggets will be the worst in the NBA
> I would say we'll see in the playoffs but aint no way after getting rid of Melo the Nuggets will even make it.
> hahahahahahahahaha
> *



Thats what you think...but the Nugs got a solid team without Melo, and depending on who they pick up in a trade they could easily still make the playoffs. They have plenty of scorers that can pick up the slack...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 18 2011, 12:36 PM~19902015
> *dont know how im gonna do my patterns yet but im gonna do patterns and silver leafing to
> *



Cant wait to see her done!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 02:19 AM~19899880
> *O'yeah Lakers got the Pepsi Center on lock
> Who else but the Buttnuggets has a Gay Pride Rainbow on thier OG shirts? :dunno:
> 
> ...



For real...thats all you got? Thats the shit they wore in the 80s, I would hate to see what you wore back then...all this coming from some who cheers for team that has had PURPLE in their uni's forever...

Yeah, thats not ****...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 18 2011, 02:36 PM~19902702
> *For real...thats all you got? Thats the shit they wore in the 80s, I would hate to see what you wore back then...all this coming from some who cheers for team that has had PURPLE in their uni's forever...
> 
> Yeah, thats not ****...
> *


whutz good six!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.









:angel:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897021
> *Need you opinion roy...how much higher of a lockup will I get with 14s, drop mounts,adj. Uppers and a slip yoke versus just 12s and nothing else? The extra shit to use the 14s is gonna cost me close to 450...  is it worth it you think? For 2 inches?
> *


12s will still bind your u-joint with or without a slip yoke. It only helps from jamming the driveshaft into the trans. You still will need adj uppers with 12s. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19903009
> *RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.
> 
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the congrats it means alot.
Well with this GOOD news might as well head back to Cripple Creek :wow:
Wish me luck,I could use a new set-up and a lil more Gold and Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 18 2011, 06:45 PM~19904797
> *Thanks to everyone for the congrats it means alot.
> Well with this GOOD news might as well head back to Cripple Creek :wow:
> Wish me luck,I could use a new set-up and a lil more Gold and Chrome :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 03:38 PM~19903009
> *RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost pg. 2 WTF


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 18 2011, 03:18 PM~19902906
> *whutz good six!!!
> *



Just livin ya know...what you been up to?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 03:38 PM~19903009
> *RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.
> 
> 
> ...



RIP

That sucks...not to far from where my mother in law lives. Use to hit that car wash every other weekend or so.. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19903009
> *RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning Co and LIL!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Homie came out from portland last night for his birthday...ain't drank like that in years :around: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 19 2011, 01:06 AM~19907673
> *Just livin ya know...what you been up to?
> *


same o' same o'... you know the nuggets might look way different next season!!!
:happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 19 2011, 09:19 AM~19909056
> *Good morning Co and LIL!!
> *


 Whats up homie. Still meeting up later? :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goooooooooood morning C Springs. D town & P town. Looks like another beautiful day to go cruzin. C ya on the streets! uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19903009
> *RIP to the family that lost their lives last night in Thornton.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

:wave: Q - VO BIG CO :nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 19 2011, 11:45 AM~19909508
> *Whats up homie. Still meeting up later? :wave:
> *






Fo sho we having or monthly meeting at memorial bike track at 2


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 19 2011, 11:51 AM~19909895
> *Fo sho we having or monthly meeting at memorial bike track at 2
> *


Bike track in memorial??? Wheres that at?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 19 2011, 01:11 PM~19909979
> *Bike track in memorial??? Wheres that at?
> *


On the union side of memorial park there is a bike track next to there is a parking lot


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have the phone number to Jamie at J and J upolstery?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 05:58 PM~19911310
> *
> *


que pajo cesar!!!. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sux to hear about that family that lost their lives


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, MOSTHATED CC, raiderhater719

MOSTHATED WHAT UP DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19911688
> *sux to hear about that family that lost their lives
> *



Just got back from the vigil...times like this that really opens your eyes to whats important out there. Rip to the Stollsteimer family. Try not to take life for granted familia!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2011, 06:10 PM~19911364
> *que pajo cesar!!!. :biggrin:
> *



Whats good papa!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 07:14 PM~19911794
> *Just got back from the vigil...times like this that really opens your eyes to whats important out there. Rip to the Stollsteimer family. Try not to take life for granted familia!
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see the community showing love for those that lost their lives


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What the fuck is up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 07:15 PM~19911804
> *Whats good papa!!
> *


shit, @ work!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 19 2011, 07:21 PM~19911836
> *Good to see the community showing love for those that lost their lives
> *


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2011, 07:40 PM~19911994
> *shit, @ work!!!
> *



Me too papa...just got back from the Vigil


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 07:52 PM~19912084
> *Me too papa...just got back from the Vigil
> *


thatz a sad situation bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2011, 07:59 PM~19912145
> *thatz a sad situation bro!!!
> *



Yea it was...I was there when the accident happened. Crazy scene....cant get a lot of it out of my head.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz raining here in denver pretty hard!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 08:01 PM~19912158
> *Yea it was...I was there when the accident happened. Crazy scene....cant get a lot of it out of my head.
> *



Man that sucks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 19 2011, 08:01 PM~19912158
> *Yea it was...I was there when the accident happened. Crazy scene....cant get a lot of it out of my head.
> *


    terrible


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 19 2011, 08:08 PM~19912195
> *Man that sucks bro
> *



Yea....I have seen plenty of shit in my day, but when it involves children, just affects you in a different way.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea I feel u I will never forget some of the stuff in iraq but it never involved kids


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *painloc21*, smitee79, raiderhater719


hello


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 19 2011, 11:43 AM~19909489
> *same o' same o'... you know the nuggets might look way different next season!!!
> :happysad:
> *



Heard that...yeah all the talk is about melo but we have a lot of players with expiring contracts...Kmart, JR, Nene and a few others....we'll see what happens.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 19 2011, 08:59 PM~19912961
> *Heard that...yeah all the talk is about melo but we have a lot of players with expiring contracts...Kmart, JR, Nene and a few others....we'll see what happens.
> *


It's gonna take at least 3-4 years for the Nuggets to even think about any type of Championship.The only 2 people that will be on the team at that Time will probably be NeNe and Lawson,if the team is lucky enough to make it that far.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 19 2011, 09:59 PM~19912961
> *Heard that...yeah all the talk is about melo but we have a lot of players with expiring contracts...Kmart, JR, Nene and a few others....we'll see what happens.
> *


yeah we'll see... :happysad:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 19 2011, 11:19 PM~19913559
> *It's gonna take at least 3-4 years for the Nuggets to even think about any type of Championship.The only 2 people that will be on the team at that Time will probably be NeNe and Lawson,if the team is lucky enough to make it that far.
> *


 :boink:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO another nice day


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody have a 200r4 tranny for sale????


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 20 2011, 10:26 AM~19915278
> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO
> *



Wut up Wrinkles u still starting school this week a intelitec if so congats and I will see u there


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 20 2011, 09:34 AM~19915325
> *Wut up Wrinkles u still starting school this week a intelitec if so congats and I will see u there
> *


SIMON HOMIE START TUES. LOOKING FORWARD TO SCHOOL..... AREN'T YOU ACROSS THE STREET THO??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 20 2011, 10:38 AM~19915344
> *SIMON HOMIE START TUES. LOOKING FORWARD TO SCHOOL..... AREN'T YOU ACROSS THE STREET THO??
> *


Yea I am starting this week our first week was in the main building but we still have classes over there some times u on days or nights I am days


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 20 2011, 10:10 AM~19915475
> *Yea I am starting this week our first week was in the main building but we still have classes over there some times u on days or nights I am days
> *


IAM AT DAYS DID U GO FOR THAT OREANTATION THING ON THURS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 20 2011, 11:15 AM~19915496
> *IAM AT DAYS DID U GO FOR THAT OREANTATION THING ON THURS
> *



Nah I did it before I am in my second term now


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 20 2011, 10:25 AM~19915555
> *Nah I did it before I am in my second term now
> *


oh ok yea went to it....it was firme


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Feb 20 2011, 01:09 PM~19916250
> *:wave:
> *



Wut up mr. CHALE ™TAMALE™ BROWN haha :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2011, 01:52 PM~19916537
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


What it do homie :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 20 2011, 02:18 PM~19916682
> *What it do homie  :wave:
> *


not much josh, whutz good wit you?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2011, 06:29 PM~19917966
> *not much josh, whutz good wit you?
> *


Nuthin, been out shopin with the wife and kid...she spendin up all my cheese..you know


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 20 2011, 12:30 PM~19916397
> *whats up co
> *



88 monte carlo LS
:0 :0 post pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 20 2011, 06:30 PM~19917975
> *Nuthin, been out shopin with the wife and kid...she spendin up all my cheese..you know
> *


lol!!! yeah i know whut you mean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 20 2011, 05:56 PM~19918113
> *88 monte carlo LS
> :0  :0  post pics
> *


It's nice :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 21 2011, 06:55 AM~19921918
> *
> *


sup renzo


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*GOOD* MORNING COLORADO WINDY AS FUCK OUT THERE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 21 2011, 06:58 AM~19922007
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO WINDY AS FUCK OUT THERE
> *


Whats up Wrinkles. How you been homie.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenas dias familia.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 21 2011, 11:25 AM~19922591
> *Buenas dias familia.
> *


Get to work! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 21 2011, 09:39 AM~19922670
> *Get to work! lol. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 21 2011, 11:14 AM~19922882
> *:wave:
> *



Hey chris when is the next CLA meeting


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 21 2011, 01:30 PM~19923727
> *Hey chris when is the next CLA meeting
> *


feb 27th at 12 same location EAS on durango


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 21 2011, 04:17 PM~19924858
> *feb 27th at 12 same location EAS on durango
> *



Thanks Rich we will be there


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 21 2011, 04:19 PM~19924877
> *Thanks Rich we will be there
> *


cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

was good colorado G T TTT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 21 2011, 08:51 AM~19922442
> *Whats up Wrinkles. How you been homie.
> *


been GOOD how bout you


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 AM~19922442
> *Whats up Wrinkles. How you been homie.
> *


I NEED THAT CHARGER DANNY HIT ME UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is it spring time yet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 21 2011, 10:39 AM~19922670
> *Get to work! lol. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for all your help brother!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2011, 06:07 PM~19926240
> *is it spring time yet
> *


Almost :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19926765
> *Almost  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


DAMN IT ALMOST AINT GOOD ENOUGH :angry:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2011, 06:07 PM~19926240
> *is it spring time yet
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2011, 06:07 PM~19926240
> *is it spring time yet
> *


I wish it was fawkin cold and windy as hell today in Wyoming


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927822
> *I wish it was fawkin cold and windy as hell today in Wyoming
> *


How was the first day on the new job? :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927822
> *I wish it was fawkin cold and windy as hell today in Wyoming
> *


How was the first day on the new job? :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nuggets deal is finally done, I think the nets deal woulda been better than what the knicks is :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

‘Melo is a Knick! ‘Melo is a Knick! Put it up in Broadway lights! ‘Melo is a Knick!

The longest soap opera since “Guiding Light” is over. The New York Knickerbockers outbid their cross-river rival New Jersey Nets — of course — in completing a trade for Carmelo Anthony the day after the All-Star Game.

Here’s the mega-blockbuster deal, according to Benjamin Hochman and Chris Dempsey of the Denver Post (and confirmed by TNT’s David Aldridge and NBA.com’s Art Garcia):

The Nuggets traded Melo to the New York Knicks tonight, a league source said. Denver gets Wilson Chandler, Raymond Felton, Danilo Gallinari, Timofey Mozgov, the Knicks 2014 first-round draft pick, the Warriors’ 2012 second-round pick, the Warriors’ 2013 second-round pick and $3 million in cash.

Anthony will go to New York, along with Chauncey Billups, Shelden Williams, Anthony Carter and Renaldo Balkman.

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/02/21/c...ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The impala is lookin good on facebook ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 PM~19928173
> *Nuggets deal is finally done, I think the nets deal woulda been better than what the knicks is :buttkick:
> *


x2 but obviously melo wasn't gonna sign the extension w/ da nets!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO GETTING READY FOR THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 21 2011, 08:50 PM~19928155
> *How was the first day on the new job? :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 21 2011, 09:13 PM~19928463
> *:wave:
> *


WUS SUP MAC HOWS THE NEW HOUSE


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:30 AM~19931109
> *WUS SUP COLORADO GETTING READY FOR THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL
> *


Goodluck bRO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what good CO

Southern CLA meeting this sunday @noon...same location 2637 Durango dr.
this meeting is for the officers of any clubs interested in moving forward with the 
alliance....and any solo rider interested in being involved.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What happening fellas? Time to get to work for me :ugh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

good morning coloRadO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 22 2011, 06:46 AM~19931158
> *What happening fellas? Time to get to work for me  :ugh:
> *


WUS SUP JOSH


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 22 2011, 06:32 AM~19931119
> *Goodluck bRO
> *


THANKS CHUCK


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 22 2011, 07:45 AM~19931151
> *what good CO
> 
> Southern CLA meeting this sunday @noon...same location 2637 Durango dr.
> ...



Are we paying dues this time chris


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 22 2011, 06:58 AM~19931199
> *Are we paying dues this time chris
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP PAULITO


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 06:32 AM~19931117
> *WUS SUP MAC HOWS THE NEW HOUSE
> *


new house is great, and back to work at a hotrod chop... this place is great, car shows every weekend.. we have alot of GT cali coming on the weekends also....


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:01 AM~19931215
> *WUS SUP PAULITO
> *


What's up wrinkles. GOOD luck on your first day. I'm @ SRP trying to clear


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2011, 07:16 AM~19931283
> *new house is great, and back to work at a hotrod chop... this place is great, car shows every weekend.. we have alot of GT cali coming on the weekends also....
> *


I HATE YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Feb 22 2011, 07:26 AM~19931326
> *What's up wrinkles. GOOD luck on your first day. I'm @ SRP trying to clear
> *


THAT SHOULD GO QUICK DON'T KNOW IF ITS DIFFRENT FROM ETS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 08:00 AM~19931207
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


U think the CLA will take food stamps :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 22 2011, 07:16 AM~19931283
> *new house is great, and back to work at a hotrod chop... this place is great, car shows every weekend.. we have alot of GT cali coming on the weekends also....
> *



whats krakin mac gotta love AZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats crackin fess


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 08:08 AM~19931473
> *whats up co
> *



post pics of this monte i keep hearin about doggie


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 22 2011, 09:09 AM~19931478
> *post pics of this monte i keep hearin about doggie
> *


u will see it in time only have camera phone pics


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 08:10 AM~19931482
> *u will see it in time only have camera phone pics
> *


u wanna sell it


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 22 2011, 09:12 AM~19931487
> *u wanna sell it
> *


nope :loco:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

the caddi is up for sale tho


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 21 2011, 11:25 PM~19929385
> *The impala is lookin good on facebook ceez
> *




Thanks brother, tryin to put in OT on this car to get her ready by July. And on that note...back out to the garage.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 09:08 AM~19931477
> *whats crackin fess
> *


just about to go to work...
:happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2011, 09:48 AM~19931737
> *just about to go to work...
> :happysad:
> *


cool b safe i think i will have to go to work to if i find a job :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 09:49 AM~19931742
> *cool b safe i think i will have to go to work to if i find a job  :biggrin:
> *



KI is hiring on post


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 22 2011, 10:07 AM~19931858
> *KI is hiring on post
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up anson


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929225
> *‘Melo is a Knick! ‘Melo is a Knick! Put it up in Broadway lights! ‘Melo is a Knick!
> 
> The longest soap opera since “Guiding Light” is over. The New York Knickerbockers outbid their cross-river rival New Jersey Nets — of course — in completing a trade for Carmelo Anthony the day after the All-Star Game.
> ...


Chauncey :angry: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 10:38 AM~19932046
> *whats up anson
> *


Just gettin the day started with some lil. Wuts good over there?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 10:21 AM~19931936
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: its work


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 21 2011, 06:17 AM~19921954
> *sup renzo
> *


what up bROther........... :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Feb 22 2011, 09:49 AM~19931742
> *cool b safe i think i will have to go to work to if i find a job  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie... good luck w/ finding a jobby job!!! :biggrin: cant wait to see the monte!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 22 2011, 10:27 AM~19931995
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good todd!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:55 AM~19931190
> *WUS SUP JOSH
> *


What's up wrinkles, how you been homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:0 :wow: :squint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happin fes? What them rollin videos goin for?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 22 2011, 06:58 AM~19931199
> *Are we paying dues this time chris
> *


not yet...


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 22 2011, 12:13 PM~19932967
> *What's up wrinkles, how you been homie?
> *


GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 05:53 PM~19935399
> *GOODTIMES
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19935397
> *not yet...
> *


where do the dues go??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what's up ivan


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 22 2011, 06:35 PM~19935694
> *where do the dues go??
> *


TOO MY POCKET :roflmao: NAW IT STAY IN THE CLA AND THEY USE THAT MONEY FO EVENTS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:38 PM~19935728
> *TOO MY POCKET :roflmao: NAW IT STAY IN THE CLA AND THEY USE THAT MONEY FO EVENTS
> *


I figured it was goin somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES,CO IS THROWING AN OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN ON MARCH 12TH!! ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME! 5 DOLLARS PER PERSON AT THE DOOR . SO LETS TAKEOVER THE NIGHT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME........


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:30 PM~19935640
> *ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


HOW WAS SCHOOL TODAY HOMIE!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 06:48 PM~19935818
> *HOW WAS SCHOOL TODAY HOMIE!!
> *


IT WAS FIRME FIRST DAY SO DIDN'T LEARN ALOT :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 06:46 PM~19935795
> *GOODTIMES,CO IS THROWING AN OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN ON MARCH 12TH!! ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME! 5 DOLLARS PER PERSON AT THE DOOR . SO LETS TAKEOVER THE NIGHT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME........
> *


WHERE IS THAT AT HEARD OF IT BEFORE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:50 PM~19935834
> *IT WAS FIRME FIRST DAY SO DIDN'T LEARN ALOT :happysad:
> *


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

What up Wrinkles, what are you studying?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't tell me OBGYN! Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 06:52 PM~19935856
> *What up Wrinkles, what are you studying?
> *


HVAC


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19935849
> *WHERE IS THAT AT HEARD OF IT BEFORE
> *


CIRCLE & AIRPORT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19935862
> *Don't tell me OBGYN! Hahahahahahahahaha!
> *


WHATS THAT ??????


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19935863
> *HVAC
> *


Residential, commercial, or vehicle!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:53 PM~19935874
> *WHATS THAT ??????
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19935866
> *CIRCLE & AIRPORT
> *


OH OK I KNOW WHERE ITS AT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 06:54 PM~19935879
> *Residential, commercial, or vehicle!
> *


THOSE TWO


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19935874
> *WHATS THAT ??????
> *


You're married right, ask your wife. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19935883
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19935862
> *Don't tell me OBGYN! Hahahahahahahahaha!
> *


OH THE COOKIE DOCTOR I JUST ASKED HER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 07:56 PM~19935916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

ASSHOLES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19935930
> *OH THE COOKIE DOCTOR I JUST ASKED HER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Pinche Wrinkles, you never disappoint Homie. How's life been treating you Homies? I see you're out of the Army, how do you like the civilian life?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 06:58 PM~19935947
> *Pinche Wrinkles, you never disappoint Homie. How's life been treating you Homies? I see you're out of the Army, how do you like the civilian life?
> *


LOL DON'T KNOW YET TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AS A CILVILIAN IM DOING RESERVES :happysad:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19935942
> *ASSHOLES :biggrin:
> *


No fool, the other side. Mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, I miss kicking it with you Homies. From Korea, to Iraq, and then Colorado! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 07:00 PM~19935970
> *No fool, the other side. Mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, I miss kicking it with you Homies. From Korea, to Iraq, and then Colorado! :biggrin:
> *


YEA ME TO CARNAL THOSE WERE SOME GOODTIMES!!!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 08:00 PM~19935970
> *No fool, the other side. Mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, I miss kicking it with you Homies. From Korea, to Iraq, and then Colorado! :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP FLACO , HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 07:01 PM~19935987
> *WAS UP FLACO , HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?
> *


BETTER THAN HERE I HOPE


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 10:01 PM~19935987
> *WAS UP FLACO , HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?
> *


GOOD, but I'm in NC working right now.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

flaco, BIGJIM, WRINKLES GOODTIMES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 22 2011, 07:03 PM~19936010
> *GOOD, but I'm in NC working right now.
> *


YOU GO BACK IN FORTH FROM NC TO MIA


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 07:04 PM~19936016
> *flaco, BIGJIM, WRINKLES GOODTIMES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 22 2011, 10:04 PM~19936022
> *YOU GO BACK IN FORTH FROM NC TO MIA
> *


I'm about 3 hrs north of MIA, but i go to fla about every 3 months. My wife and son are in ATL, that's where my last job was at and they wanted to come up too.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 06:46 PM~19935795
> *GOODTIMES,CO IS THROWING AN OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN ON MARCH 12TH!! ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME! 5 DOLLARS PER PERSON AT THE DOOR . SO LETS TAKEOVER THE NIGHT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 22 2011, 06:28 PM~19935182
> *What's happin fes? What them rollin videos goin for?
> *


whutz good homie... they $20 unless you buy more than... lol LMK


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 22 2011, 10:39 AM~19932056
> *Chauncey  :angry:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



Yeah...only part of the deal that was bad for Nugs. Hopefully they will try to get him back so he can retire as a Nug


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP FES & RAIDER


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 08:35 PM~19936366
> *WAS UP FES &  RAIDER
> *



Wut up bigjim :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2011, 08:29 PM~19927822
> *I wish it was fawkin cold and windy as hell today in Wyoming
> *


HERE'S SOME OF MY UPDATED PICS ROY... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 22 2011, 08:35 PM~19936366
> *WAS UP FES &  RAIDER
> *


whutz good jim!!!  whut you been up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 22 2011, 08:31 PM~19936317
> *Yeah...only part of the deal that was bad for Nugs. Hopefully they will try to get him back so he can retire as a Nug
> *


im sure they will!!! & atleast they won tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2011, 11:41 PM~19938330
> *im sure they will!!! & atleast they won tonight!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yep good W...needed it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLORADO have a good day everyone


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 07:11 AM~19939702
> *Good morning COLORADO have a good day everyone
> *


you too


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936892
> *HERE'S SOME OF MY UPDATED PICS ROY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz really dead in here when Roy getz a job!!! lol j/p homie...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936892
> *HERE'S SOME OF MY UPDATED PICS ROY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927822
> *I wish it was fawkin cold and windy as hell today in Wyoming
> *


forgot 2 tell you roy L town is windy as hell the only other place that windy in the state is Rawlins


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What up Roy,Fes and all the rest of CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 23 2011, 12:47 PM~19941363
> *What up Roy,Fes and all the rest of CO.
> *


whutz good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 23 2011, 08:25 AM~19939749
> *you too
> *



Wut up Wrinkles how u like school


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19938298
> *whutz good jim!!!  whut you been up to?
> *


JUS BEEN WORKING, AND TRYING TO GET MY RIDE READY . HOW BOUT U


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 04:12 PM~19942728
> *JUS BEEN WORKING, AND TRYING TO GET MY RIDE READY . HOW BOUT U
> *


same here bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 AM~19940553
> *Itz really dead in here when Roy getz a job!!! lol j/p homie...
> *


Co-signed :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES,CO IS THROWING AN OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN ON MARCH 12TH!! ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME! 5 DOLLARS PER PERSON AT THE DOOR . SO LETS TAKEOVER THE NIGHT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sad sad incident with that tow truck driver today god bless him and his family


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 07:43 PM~19944334
> *Sad sad incident with that tow truck driver today god bless him and his family
> *



x2


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up ricky


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 08:38 PM~19944845
> *What's up ricky
> *



Wut up josh how things going bro did u get the reenforcement kit yet


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 09:06 PM~19945158
> *Wut up josh how things going bro did u get the reenforcement kit yet
> *


Yeah I got that kit just haven't had time to do anything with it yet, works hella busy been doing 6 day weeks...a bunch of shit I don't wanna work on too..just keeps piling up man haven't had anytime for myself at all. Work all day and try to enjoy my family as much as I can when I get home you know. Ill find the time soon I hope. Black magic called me monday to tell me some of my shit may take 3-4 weeks to get to me, so that's shitty


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 09:21 PM~19945306
> *Yeah I got that kit just haven't had time to do anything with it yet, works hella busy been doing 6 day weeks...a bunch of shit I don't wanna work on too..just keeps piling up man haven't had anytime for myself at all. Work all day and try to enjoy my family as much as I can when I get home you know. Ill find the time soon I hope. Black magic called me monday to tell me some of my shit may take 3-4 weeks to get to me, so that's shitty
> *



Well that sucks bro but on the bright side u got a job and working six days bringing in them big checks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

COLORADO TOPIC SLOW GOIN......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 10:31 PM~19946106
> *Well that sucks bro but on the bright side u got a job and working six days bringing in them big checks  :biggrin:
> *


I do make more per flag hour than the other guys I work with but I gotta do all the european cars so they take longer to do...its all about the same in the end I guess but at least I can say I got the certifications from Audi and Mercedes and they ain't got shit


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 10:33 PM~19946130
> *COLORADO TOPIC SLOW GOIN......
> *


Yeah it is... what's up big jim? Is that party next month for the fellas or is a bring the ol lady thang?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 10:40 PM~19946231
> *Yeah it is... what's up big jim? Is that party next month for the fellas or is a bring the ol lady thang?
> *


OL LADY :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 10:37 PM~19946184
> *I do make more per flag hour than the other guys I work with but I gotta do all the european cars so they take longer to do...its all about the same in the end I guess but at least I can say I got the certifications from Audi and Mercedes and they ain't got shit
> *


That's coo :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 10:44 PM~19946292
> *OL LADY :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 10:31 PM~19946106
> *Well that sucks bro but on the bright side u got a job and working six days bringing in them big checks  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP RAIDER U GUYS COMING TO THE OLD SCHOOL PARTY?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That's cool, mine needs to make some new friends, im tired off the ones she has now..lol


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 10:51 PM~19946370
> *That's cool, mine needs to make some new friends, im tired off the ones she has now..lol
> *


THATS COO. WE GONNA HAVE A GOODTIME


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 10:48 PM~19946327
> *WAS UP RAIDER U GUYS COMING TO THE OLD SCHOOL PARTY?
> *



We were supposed to have a bbq at the city park in pueblo with a couple of members from pueblo but I don't think that is gonna go thru so we will probably be there to have a RUTHLESSY GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 10:53 PM~19946396
> *THATS COO. WE GONNA HAVE A GOODTIME
> *


For sure :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19946411
> *We were supposed to have a bbq at the city park in pueblo with a couple of members from pueblo but I don't think that is gonna go thru so we will probably be there to have a RUTHLESSY GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19946411
> *We were supposed to have a bbq at the city park in pueblo with a couple of members from pueblo but I don't think that is gonna go thru so we will probably be there to have a RUTHLESSY GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP WITH DANNY DID HE GO TO YOUR MEET


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 PM~19946447
> *WAS UP WITH DANNY DID HE GO TO YOUR MEET
> *



No we told him he could stop by and we was gonna kick it after that but he didn't stop by


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 11:03 PM~19946515
> *No we told him he could stop by and we was gonna kick it after that but he didn't stop by
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

So is it gonna be a drink and shoot pool and kick it thing at the yukon or u guys gonna cook some supper or what's up u guys need us to bring something


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 11:04 PM~19946527
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:dunno: haha


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 11:06 PM~19946543
> *So is it gonna be a drink and shoot pool and kick it thing at the yukon or u guys gonna cook some supper or what's up u guys need us to bring something
> *


 drink and shoot pool and kick it thing , with a dj playing some oldschool . they got a GOOD kitchen in there


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 11:10 PM~19946588
> *drink and shoot pool and kick it thing , with a dj playing some oldschool  . they got a GOOD kitchen  in there
> *


JUS BRING THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 11:10 PM~19946588
> *drink and shoot pool and kick it thing , with a dj playing some oldschool  . they got a GOOD kitchen  in there
> *


That sounds like a plan I will let the guys and gals know and we will definately show u guys some support and be there


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 11:13 PM~19946629
> *That sounds like a plan I will let the guys and gals know and we will definately show u guys some support and be there
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE , SOUNDS LIKE A START TO A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 11:13 :biggrin: :biggrin: PM~19946620
> *JUS BRING THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *



I'm out JIM I will talk to u guys in the morning gotta wake upe early


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 11:16 PM~19946655
> *I'm out JIM I will talk to u guys in the morning gotta wake upe early
> *


ME TO PEACE!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 23 2011, 04:46 PM~19943402
> *GOODTIMES,CO IS THROWING AN OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN ON MARCH 12TH!! ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME! 5 DOLLARS PER PERSON AT THE DOOR . SO LETS TAKEOVER THE NIGHT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME........
> *


  *LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 06:43 PM~19944334
> *Sad sad incident with that tow truck driver today god bless him and his family
> *


X2 he was on my bowling league
Wife just told me about it :angel:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 AM~19947950
> * LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....
> *


I SEE YOU BACK ON LIL I GUESS COMBAT IS BOREING :biggrin: WHERE U AT ??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19941687
> *Wut up Wrinkles how u like school
> *


THE TRUTH I LIKE IT BRO LOOKING FORWARD TO LEARNIG MORE STUFF


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 24 2011, 08:05 AM~19948399
> *THE TRUTH I LIKE IT BRO LOOKING FORWARD TO LEARNIG MORE STUFF
> *


Sounds like you are motivated :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Hopefully that invitation to the yukon tavern is CITYWIDE....cuz i think some of us will be there if it is.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How you doin kiko?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 10:02 AM~19949002
> *:wave:
> *


Whutz Good Cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 23 2011, 05:39 PM~19943369
> *Co-signed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RO4LIFE 719*

 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 24 2011, 08:22 AM~19948470
> *Hopefully that invitation to the yukon tavern is CITYWIDE....cuz i think some of us will be there if it is.
> *


you know you guys are welcome,and i hope to see you there. spread the word lets have everybody show up for a drama free oldschool night :biggrin: GT UP!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 24 2011, 03:55 AM~19947950
> * LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE....
> *


THANKS CHUCK  GT UP!!


----------



## datmonte (Sep 5, 2010)

What’s good Colorado. I have a 1979 Monte Carlo. V8 SB400, about 80,000 miles. Everything in this car is legit. Unfortunately a family issue came up and I must sell ASAP. I have redone the interior, molded the firewall, has molded A-arms 1” extension, bunch of chrome goodies as well, Edelbrock everything on the engine! As of right now the front end is off because it was getting ready for paint, but that can be put back if you would like. This car is almost complete. I will also include some 13” wire wheels. I am asking $2,300 OBO. Think about it, just paint it and you are good to go! The summer is around the corner now is the time…
PLUS…….
I am selling SEPARTALEY a unused STILL IN THE BOX TWO (2) chrome CCE competition hydraulic set up, SIX (6) batteries, 3 ½ ton coils, with 8” and 12” cylinders, power balls, deep cups, switch box, braided lines, 6 solenoids, and all the fittings for $2,000.Well worth it. Paid a lot more for it my loss your gain.
Please contact me anytime 720 251-9765 ask for Mario.
Im in the Springs/Falcon area.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19950978
> *What’s good Colorado. I have a 1979 Monte Carlo. V8 SB400, about 80,000 miles. Everything in this car is legit. Unfortunately a family issue came up and I must sell ASAP.  I have redone the interior, molded the firewall, has molded A-arms 1” extension, bunch of chrome goodies as well, Edelbrock everything on the engine! As of right now the front end is off because it was getting ready for paint, but that can be put back if you would like. This car is almost complete. I will also include some 13” wire wheels. I am asking $2,300 OBO. Think about it, just paint it and you are good to go! The summer is around the corner now is the time…
> PLUS…….
> I am selling SEPARTALEY a unused STILL IN THE BOX TWO (2) chrome CCE competition hydraulic set up, SIX (6) batteries, 3 ½ ton coils, with  8” and 12” cylinders, power balls, deep cups, switch box, braided lines, 6 solenoids, and all the fittings for $2,000.Well worth it. Paid a lot more for it my loss your gain.
> ...




:0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19950978
> *What’s good Colorado. I have a 1979 Monte Carlo. V8 SB400, about 80,000 miles. Everything in this car is legit. Unfortunately a family issue came up and I must sell ASAP.  I have redone the interior, molded the firewall, has molded A-arms 1” extension, bunch of chrome goodies as well, Edelbrock everything on the engine! As of right now the front end is off because it was getting ready for paint, but that can be put back if you would like. This car is almost complete. I will also include some 13” wire wheels. I am asking $2,300 OBO. Think about it, just paint it and you are good to go! The summer is around the corner now is the time…
> PLUS…….
> I am selling SEPARTALEY a unused STILL IN THE BOX TWO (2) chrome CCE competition hydraulic set up, SIX (6) batteries, 3 ½ ton coils, with  8” and 12” cylinders, power balls, deep cups, switch box, braided lines, 6 solenoids, and all the fittings for $2,000.Well worth it. Paid a lot more for it my loss your gain.
> ...



Hope everything is alright brother


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

SOMEONE WILL JUMP ON THE QUICK


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody need chrome? Doing a chrome run this Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 24 2011, 01:27 PM~19950978
> *What’s good Colorado. I have a 1979 Monte Carlo. V8 SB400, about 80,000 miles. Everything in this car is legit. Unfortunately a family issue came up and I must sell ASAP.  I have redone the interior, molded the firewall, has molded A-arms 1” extension, bunch of chrome goodies as well, Edelbrock everything on the engine! As of right now the front end is off because it was getting ready for paint, but that can be put back if you would like. This car is almost complete. I will also include some 13” wire wheels. I am asking $2,300 OBO. Think about it, just paint it and you are good to go! The summer is around the corner now is the time…
> PLUS…….
> I am selling SEPARTALEY a unused STILL IN THE BOX TWO (2) chrome CCE competition hydraulic set up, SIX (6) batteries, 3 ½ ton coils, with  8” and 12” cylinders, power balls, deep cups, switch box, braided lines, 6 solenoids, and all the fittings for $2,000.Well worth it. Paid a lot more for it my loss your gain.
> ...



what an amazing deal!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 02:47 PM~19951569
> *Anybody need chrome? Doing a chrome run this Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT MAYBE IF WE WAS ALL BIG BALLAS LIKE U CEEZ WE WOULD BE ON THE BAND WAGON REAL QUICK :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 02:50 PM~19951597
> *what an amazing deal!
> *


X2 MY SISTER IN-LAW SAID SHE WANTED A 79 I HIT HER UP BOUT IT BUT IDK IF SHE BULL SHITIN OR NOT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 24 2011, 03:51 PM~19951606
> *SHIT MAYBE IF WE WAS ALL BIG BALLAS LIKE U CEEZ WE WOULD BE ON THE BAND WAGON REAL QUICK :biggrin:
> *



lol...I wish. 

Good prices. 

$150 a pair of A Arms or Trailing Arms
$450 for rear end non reinforced, $500 for reinforced. 
$100 for Fan Shroud


Got more prices. Just add $20 per piece for shipping. Cant beat that!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 04:37 PM~19951942
> *lol...I wish.
> 
> Good prices.
> ...


Where u goin to???


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 24 2011, 11:09 AM~19949962
> *How you doin kiko?
> *


sup josh sorry bout that earlier had to bust a soldiers ass :biggrin: ...they don't know how to act sometimes


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup wrinks??why aint you at school carnal?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 24 2011, 01:27 PM~19950978
> *What’s good Colorado. I have a 1979 Monte Carlo. V8 SB400, about 80,000 miles. Everything in this car is legit. Unfortunately a family issue came up and I must sell ASAP.  I have redone the interior, molded the firewall, has molded A-arms 1” extension, bunch of chrome goodies as well, Edelbrock everything on the engine! As of right now the front end is off because it was getting ready for paint, but that can be put back if you would like. This car is almost complete. I will also include some 13” wire wheels. I am asking $2,300 OBO. Think about it, just paint it and you are good to go! The summer is around the corner now is the time…
> PLUS…….
> I am selling SEPARTALEY a unused STILL IN THE BOX TWO (2) chrome CCE competition hydraulic set up, SIX (6) batteries, 3 ½ ton coils, with  8” and 12” cylinders, power balls, deep cups, switch box, braided lines, 6 solenoids, and all the fittings for $2,000.Well worth it. Paid a lot more for it my loss your gain.
> ...


fawk were you 2 weeks ago thats a good deal


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 24 2011, 04:35 PM~19952399
> *fawk were you 2 weeks ago thats a good deal
> *


i know ha....wait, i wouldnt have been able to move much stuff if you wouldve gotten that though :biggrin: ....go get a loan and we'll share the monte foo :cheesy:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

i want it but im scared freda will just give me the dumbass look :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up Ceez


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 24 2011, 04:39 PM~19952443
> *i want it but im scared freda will just give me the dumbass look :happysad:
> *


just do it perro :biggrin: u can keep it at my pad...... sent those txt to dem 2 mofo


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 04:37 PM~19951942
> *lol...I wish.
> 
> Good prices.
> ...


You think you can throw my bumpers in the mix?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 24 2011, 04:42 PM~19952480
> *just do it perro  :biggrin: u can keep it at my pad...... sent those txt to dem 2 mofo
> *


 :happysad: then the ladies gonna talk and one day the baby linc or the caddy will be gone :0 n they'll have a couple extra G's mysteriously


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

did those 2 mofos confirm...lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 24 2011, 05:04 PM~19952123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you bro, we are leaving early Sunday morning.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 04:49 PM~19952534
> *Phoenix...same cats that chrome for Street Life Hydraulics.
> Whats good Kiko!
> I got you bro, we are leaving early Sunday morning.
> *


shit homie just here being bored at work :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 24 2011, 04:50 PM~19952542
> *shit homie just here being bored at work :biggrin:
> *


let me know if you are interested Kiko...i have room to keep it at my house if you need to....trust me Mario's monte is one of(if not the)cleanest i have seen in this stage of the game. Everything is clean.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 05:49 PM~19952534
> *Phoenix...same cats that chrome for Street Life Hydraulics.
> Whats good Kiko!
> I got you bro, we are leaving early Sunday morning.
> *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 24 2011, 04:55 PM~19952576
> *let me know if you are interested Kiko...i have room to keep it at my house if you need to....trust me Mario's monte is one of(if not the)cleanest i have seen in this stage of the game. Everything is clean.
> *


i hit him up in a PM and, of course, gotta run it by the old lady but i am definitely interested


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 24 2011, 05:50 PM~19952542
> *shit homie just here being bored at work :biggrin:
> *



lol...nice...im trying to look busy here at work :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ceez 
Can you get prices for
My AC/Heater box
Glove box
and steering column housing for me please :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 06:13 PM~19952705
> *Hey Ceez
> Can you get prices for
> My AC/Heater box
> ...



You mean the glove box door?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 05:23 PM~19952776
> *You mean the glove box door?
> *


yeah


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 06:42 PM~19952912
> *yeah
> *



Glove Box - 60
ac/heater box - 80
Steering cover - 75


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 05:50 PM~19952996
> *Glove Box - 60
> ac/heater box - 80
> Steering cover - 75
> *


you gonna be in Springs before you go?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How's the job going Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 24 2011, 06:35 PM~19953424
> *How's the job going Roy?
> *


It's going GOOD Josh
Well except for the weather
We are getting dumped on right now
I hope the don't shut the roads down on us so we can go home tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How you doing Big Josh? :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 07:43 PM~19953496
> *It's going GOOD Josh
> Well except for the weather
> We are getting dumped on right now
> ...


Yeah that would suck, not the most fun plave to spend you weekend


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 07:48 PM~19953542
> *How you doing Big Josh?  :wave:
> *


Been ok bro, hella busy at work. We miss you keepin the pages rollin on here now that you working again, but its gotta be nice to be working again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 24 2011, 06:48 PM~19953543
> *Yeah that would suck, not the most fun plave to spend you weekend
> *


Yeah and I'm not used to being away from my Fam so it already sucks except having the money again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up richie how is the new ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAG3ROY, OVERTIME



What up bROther


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19953334
> *you gonna be in Springs before you go?
> *



I gotta meet up with Fes but I think we are meeting here in Denver.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 09:34 PM~19955088
> *I gotta meet up with Fes but I think we are meeting here in Denver.
> *


how mush for a bumpers and cowl vent with dat?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 24 2011, 03:37 PM~19951942
> *lol...I wish.
> 
> Good prices.
> ...


pm me number


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wats GOOD colorado


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 24 2011, 09:56 PM~19954693
> *What's up richie how is the new ride
> *


Slow just got the Chrome for the bumpers


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up Roy?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 24 2011, 05:00 PM~19952612
> *i hit him up in a PM and, of course, gotta run it by the old lady but i am definitely interested
> *


 :wow: :wow: do it do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 24 2011, 05:00 PM~19952612
> *i hit him up in a PM and, of course, gotta run it by the old lady but i am definitely interested
> *


you would not go wrong bro...


Good morning Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:42 PM~19955152
> *how mush for a bumpers and cowl vent with dat?
> *



One piece bumpers are 200 a piece, waiting on the cowl quote.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788+Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19955633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning Jefe


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anybody got any gbody stocks or a nice set of 13's for sale >???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...well the nuggets won atleast!!! I know they gonna go thru hard times but itz good to see them winning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2011, 10:03 AM~19958035
> *...well the nuggets won atleast!!! I know they gonna go thru hard times but itz good to see them winning!!! :biggrin:
> *



I think once they start to play together for ahwile they might be a good team. They are way better on defense without melo and they have a faster offense.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 25 2011, 10:14 AM~19958120
> *I think once they start to play together for ahwile they might be a good team. They are way better on defense without melo and they have a faster offense.
> *


   ...we'll see!!! whutz good w/ you homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2011, 10:32 AM~19958240
> *   ...we'll see!!! whutz good w/ you homie!!!
> *



nothin much hoping this weekend is nice so I can work on the ride wut up wit u


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie, WRINKLES


Wut up wrinkles got the day off from school time to chill!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 25 2011, 10:14 AM~19958120
> *I think once they start to play together for ahwile they might be a good team. They are way better on defense without melo and they have a faster offense.
> *


x72


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 25 2011, 10:34 AM~19958257
> *nothin much hoping this weekend is nice so I can work on the ride wut up wit u
> *


jus gettin some shit together to take to Big Ceez tomorrow!!! Big ups to Cesar for all the help homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2011, 11:03 AM~19958419
> *jus gettin some shit together to take to Big Ceez tomorrow!!! Big ups to Cesar for all the help homie!!!
> *



No worries, just wanna see CO blow up with some clean rides! Want us ALL to TAKE OVER :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 11:08 AM~19958450
> *No worries, just wanna see CO blow with some clean rides! Want us ALL to TAKE OVER  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2011, 01:26 PM~19959330
> *    :biggrin:
> *



I meant blow up...not blow...totally different conversation there. :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 25 2011, 09:35 AM~19958262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie, WRINKLES
> Wut up wrinkles got the day off from school time to chill!
> *


SIMON IT FEELS GOOD


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 07:54 AM~19957442
> *One piece bumpers are 200 a piece, waiting on the cowl quote.
> *


wuz good Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 25 2011, 02:21 PM~19959666
> *wuz good Ceez
> *



Whats good loco?!?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 02:26 PM~19959690
> *Whats good loco?!?
> *


just picked up my tranny for da cutty how you been doggy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 25 2011, 03:01 PM~19959922
> *just picked up my tranny for da cutty how you been doggy
> *



Busy brother....just working....working on the car...taking care of the fam....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19959402
> *I meant blow up...not blow...totally different conversation there.  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 02:19 PM~19960022
> *Busy brother....just working....working on the car...taking care of the fam....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 25 2011, 05:36 PM~19960903
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats good brother? Hows the new addition to the fam doing?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19961547
> *
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19959402
> *I meant blow up...not blow...totally different conversation there.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 25 2011, 07:23 PM~19961557
> *
> *


Wut up!! :biggrin: You get a car yet?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 24 2011, 07:04 AM~19948390
> *I SEE YOU BACK ON LIL I GUESS COMBAT IS BOREING :biggrin: WHERE U AT ??
> *


*AAHAHAHAHA...CHALE PERRITO, YOU KNOW I GOTTA THROW MY DRIVE BY'S..WHATS CRACKEN IN COLORADO ESE...HOW THE FAMILIA'S? YOUR'S AND THE COLORADO GT RIDERS?*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 24 2011, 01:16 PM~19950895
> *THANKS CHUCK  GT UP!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO Fam... whats good ChuckieboyGT.. whats really hood with the coloRadO riderZ :h5:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Feb 25 2011, 02:01 PM~19959922
> *just picked up my tranny for da cutty how you been doggy
> *


Whats up ese. Long time no see.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 25 2011, 08:56 PM~19962697
> *AAHAHAHAHA...CHALE PERRITO, YOU KNOW I GOTTA THROW MY DRIVE BY'S..WHATS CRACKEN IN COLORADO ESE...HOW THE FAMILIA'S? YOUR'S AND THE COLORADO GT RIDERS?
> *


THE FAM GOOD THE GT RIDERZ ARE PUTTING IN HARD WORK READY FOR THIS YEAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 26 2011, 06:42 AM~19964994
> *THE FAM GOOD THE GT RIDERZ ARE PUTTING IN HARD WORK READY FOR THIS YEAR
> *


:yes:


What up Wrinks and Chucks and the rest of Colorado :wave:
Feels GOOD to be back in state


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The ladies of RUTHLESS are sanding and prepping my wifes car today lets wish them some luck and u know they cant do it as good as us MEN!!!!! haha :0


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 07:37 AM~19965103
> *:yes:
> What up Wrinks and Chucks and the rest of Colorado :wave:
> Feels GOOD to be back in state
> *


HOW WAS WY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 AM~19965324
> *The ladies of RUTHLESS are sanding and prepping my wifes car today lets wish them some luck and u know they cant do it as good as us MEN!!!!! haha  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A MANS WORLD (JAMES BROWN) :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 AM~19965326
> *HOW WAS WY
> *


It sucks ass
Winday and cold :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Windy*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 08:42 AM~19965330
> *It sucks ass
> Winday and cold  :happysad:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 26 2011, 09:42 AM~19965329
> *THIS IS A MANS WORLD (JAMES BROWN) :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 26 2011, 08:43 AM~19965334
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS
> *


It's money :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 08:46 AM~19965348
> *It's money  :happysad:
> *


YEA THATS TRUE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 26 2011, 06:02 AM~19964847
> *Whats up ese. Long time no see.
> *


ya I kno itz been a min jus tring to get my cutty going what you been up to loco


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 08:37 AM~19965103
> *:yes:
> What up Wrinks and Chucks and the rest of Colorado :wave:
> Feels GOOD to be back in state
> *


Good to see you made it home to see your family for the weekend Roy :yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

haven't been in this topic for a while so I thought I better drop in to say whats up to all my homies in CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 26 2011, 10:47 AM~19965975
> *Good to see you made it home to see your family for the weekend Roy  :yes:
> *


Thanks Josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 26 2011, 11:13 AM~19966158
> *haven't been in this topic for a while so I thought I better drop in to say whats up to all my homies in CO
> *


What up Chrisladen :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes when you takin your stuff up Bro?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 AM~19965324
> *The ladies of RUTHLESS are sanding and prepping my wifes car today lets wish them some luck and u know they cant do it as good as us MEN!!!!! haha  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats right on bro!remember happy wife happy life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 01:10 PM~19966535
> *Hey Fes when you takin your stuff up Bro?
> *


i didnt get done w/ my stuff but im already in Denver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Feb 26 2011, 01:18 PM~19966590
> *thats right on bro!remember happy wife happy life!!!!!!!!!
> *



True dat true dat :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup marcos


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up CO ? How is every1 2nite ? Has any1 seen fesboogie around I need 2 talk 2 him.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 26 2011, 04:21 PM~19967530
> *Wat up CO ? How is every1 2nite ? Has any1 seen fesboogie around I need 2 talk 2 him.
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 26 2011, 02:15 PM~19967272
> *wus sup marcos
> *


Que pues Wrinkles que dices homie!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Srry I didn't get bac 2 u on ur ? But da problem with my DVD is da editing software I have is no good. If I could find some1 that likes 2 edit videos or has a good software program I could get back in da game. I love n miss videotaping especially da car shows n putting CO in da spotlight if u could figure something out I will definity come out with some new footage this year. Or if any1 can help me I would be very grateful. I want 2 bring back SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs to represent CO again thank you Juan S


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 26 2011, 05:05 PM~19967795
> *Srry I didn't get bac 2 u on ur ? But da problem with my DVD is da editing software I have is no good. If I could find some1 that likes 2 edit videos or has a good software program I could get back in da game. I love n miss videotaping especially da car shows n putting CO in da spotlight if u could figure something out I will definity come out with some new footage this year. Or if any1 can help me I would be very grateful. I want 2 bring back SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs to represent CO again thank you Juan S
> *


  I'll see whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 26 2011, 04:49 PM~19967687
> *Que pues Wrinkles que dices homie!
> *


whutz happening marcos!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 26 2011, 05:01 PM~19967770
> *  :ninja:
> *


whutz happening buma, we should meet up tomorrow sometime... LMK


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2011, 04:22 PM~19967940
> *whutz happening buma, we should meet up tomorrow sometime... LMK
> *


just let me no were and when big pimp'n :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx fes I will try also to come up with a situation soon too I have some unedit footage if u want it since u been soo Kool with me. I cud put it on VHS tape for u. Some good footage too. Buma knows what I'am talking about da footage of da show at shotgun willies da hoopin n smack talking got good there. Ask Buma about that show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 26 2011, 05:33 PM~19967996
> *just let me no were and when big pimp'n :biggrin:
> *


cool homie, sometime in the afternoon tomorrow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 26 2011, 05:51 PM~19968090
> *Thanx fes I will try also to come up with a situation soon too I have some unedit footage if u want it since u been soo Kool with me. I cud put it on VHS tape for u. Some good footage too. Buma knows what I'am talking about da footage of da show at shotgun willies da hoopin n smack talking got good there. Ask Buma about that show?
> *


yeah datz cool homie!!! i still got a VCR laying around the house!!! & not a problem dont want good footage goin' 2 waste!!! :biggrin:


----------



## datmonte (Sep 5, 2010)

Just want to thank you guys for the support, just sold the Monte  alot of work but first things first, anyways still for sale are some 13" with thick whites and complete hydraulic setup

$350 obo for the 13's
$2,000 for the complete setup





























Thanks again Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 26 2011, 09:05 PM~19969025
> *Just want to thank you guys for the support, just sold the Monte   alot of work but first things first,  anyways still for sale are some 13" with thick whites and complete hydraulic setup
> 
> $350 obo for the 13's
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up mr. Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Feb 26 2011, 09:45 PM~19969620
> *What up mr. Roy?
> *


Nada doggie just enjoying my last nigt 4 a week in CO...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

night*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

;-)


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2011, 10:03 AM~19958035
> *...well the nuggets won atleast!!! I know they gonna go thru hard times but itz good to see them winning!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yep..and they shoulda had that game in Portland. Couple crazy 3's by the blazers that shouldn't have went in


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 12:06 AM~19970124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 27 2011, 03:16 AM~19970879
> *Yep..and they shoulda had that game in Portland. Couple crazy 3's by the blazers that shouldn't have went in
> *


yeah they should've had it & needed that game!!! 

whutz good six!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 12:06 AM~19970124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vyne tyme is back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 10:29 AM~19971609
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


what up bout to eat something and get ready to head to the benifet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 27 2011, 10:58 AM~19971795
> *what up bout to eat something and get ready to head to the benifet
> *


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Feb 26 2011, 03:49 PM~19967687
> *Que pues Wrinkles que dices homie!
> *


nada carnal just here you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 09:13 AM~19971528
> *vyne tyme is back
> *


Coming soon
Still got paint striping leafing and some chrome GOODies :happysad: 
What up Big Larry :wave:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by datmonte_@Feb 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19969025
> *Just want to thank you guys for the support, just sold the Monte   alot of work but first things first,  anyways still for sale are some 13" with thick whites and complete hydraulic setup
> 
> $350 obo for the 13's
> ...


answer the phone i got cash for u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

79 monte $900 no motor or tranny 719-464-1029


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972533
> *79 monte $900 no motor or tranny 719-464-1029
> 
> 
> ...



 looks good i just swooped a clean ass one from the original owner with 47k og miles a couple weeks back off craigs for $500 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 27 2011, 01:11 PM~19972533
> *79 monte $900 no motor or tranny 719-464-1029
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 12:01 PM~19972089
> *Coming soon
> Still got paint striping leafing and  some chrome GOODies :happysad:
> What up Big Larry :wave:
> *


Just working constantly bro thats all, glad to hear your working again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 12:39 PM~19972690
> *Just working constantly bro thats all, glad to hear your working again
> *


Thanks bro
It's nice to be working again


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 27 2011, 12:29 PM~19972624
> * looks good i just swooped a clean ass one from the original owner with 47k og miles a couple weeks back off craigs for $500 :0
> *


thats wats up man


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Feb 27 2011, 09:58 AM~19971795
> *what up bout to eat something and get ready to head to the benifet
> *


see you there DENVER


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good fellas :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JUST GOT HOME FROM THE CLA MEETING GOOD TURN OUT NICE TO SEE EVERYONE COME THRU SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONES READY FOR THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Feb 27 2011, 03:22 PM~19973142
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM THE CLA MEETING GOOD TURN OUT NICE TO SEE EVERYONE COME THRU SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONES READY FOR THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The LADIES of RUTHLESS getting down on my ladies regal


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 02:36 PM~19973227
> *The LADIES of RUTHLESS getting down on my ladies regal
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Ladies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Colorado!!! Good seeing everyone today, we kicked around some good ideas and I think SoCo's on the right track


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 27 2011, 03:42 PM~19973259
> *What up Colorado!!! Good seeing everyone today, we kicked around some good ideas and I think SoCo's on the right track
> *



:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD SoCo :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 03:36 PM~19973227
> *The LADIES of RUTHLESS getting down on my ladies regal
> *


I better have my lady start sanding my regal while I'm working :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 03:04 PM~19973370
> *I better have my lady start sanding my regal while I'm working :biggrin:
> *


X2 if only my Wife didn't work 70 hrs a week :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:08 PM~19973398
> *X2 if only my Wife didn't work 70 hrs a week :happysad:
> *


mine works 40 but during election time she puts in like 70hrs or so as well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 03:10 PM~19973407
> *mine works 40 but during election time she puts in like 70hrs or so as well
> *


no wonders you guys gots so mush monies :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 04:04 PM~19973370
> *I better have my lady start sanding my regal while I'm working :biggrin:
> *



Yea I used reverse physcology on my wife and told her they would never be able to do it without us men!!! They did good though we have to finish next weekend.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:08 PM~19973398
> *X2 if only my Wife didn't work 70 hrs a week :happysad:
> *


 Mine just goes to school I wsh she was putting in some hours so I could keep up with u big ballerz


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 04:13 PM~19973429
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 27 2011, 03:13 PM~19973430
> *Mine just goes to school I wsh she was putting in some hours so I could keep up with u big ballerz
> *



If I could only keep a yob for a decent amount of Time I'd be ok
All this construction lay off chit sucks because you're constantly just trying to catch up it seems like :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:15 PM~19973447
> *If I could only keep a yob for a decent amount of Time I'd be ok
> All this construction lay off chit sucks because you're constantly just trying to catch up it seems like :happysad:
> *



I bet but u can bank in construction when things are going good though right


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:12 PM~19973426
> *Yea I used reverse physcology on my wife and told her they would never be able to do it without us men!!! They did good though we have to finish next weekend.
> *


I'm gonna tell mine no top so less sanding :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 27 2011, 03:17 PM~19973461
> *I bet but u can bank in construction when things are going good though right
> *


O'yeah if I worked all year it would be nice
I'd definately have no problem finishing the ride

I hate working outta town though but the extra 1800 is nice if I don't spend it all :happysad: 

Sucks I gotta take a 3 hr drive at 3 am this morning though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 03:17 PM~19973463
> *I'm gonna tell mine no top so less sanding :cheesy:
> *


Great idea :biggrin: 
I gotta start on my chit soon
Seasons almost here


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 27 2011, 04:17 PM~19973463
> *I'm gonna tell mine no top so less sanding :cheesy:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:20 PM~19973483
> *O'yeah if I worked all year it would be nice
> I'd definately have no problem finishing the ride
> 
> ...



 I hate getting up early


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:15 PM~19973444
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good ricky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 04:38 PM~19973637
> *whutz good ricky!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 Nothin much Fes we missede u at the meeting  lol just messing wit u hows things going bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:12 PM~19973426
> *Yea I used reverse physcology on my wife and told her they would never be able to do it without us men!!! They did good though we have to finish next weekend.
> *


Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How the CLA meeting go?
Any interesting topics or issues brought up?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 27 2011, 04:02 PM~19973795
> *Hey Roy :wave:
> *


What up Big Josh
How you been brother?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:03 PM~19973797
> *What up Big Josh
> How you been brother?
> *


Been better bro but that's life. Still waiting on my black magic stuff, the charge finally hit my acct on Wednesday so hopefully ill be getting thay soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 27 2011, 04:09 PM~19973831
> *Been better bro but that's life. Still waiting on my black magic stuff, the charge finally hit my acct on Wednesday so hopefully ill be getting thay soon
> *


hopefully it comes soon
I know the time snails by when you're waiting patiently for an early Christmas


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:58 PM~19973772
> *How the CLA meeting go?
> Any interesting topics or issues brought up?
> *



We talked about cinco de mayo, dues, putting some work in around the springs, doing a night show, the next meeting stuff like that. It was good we r getting on the right track


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:48 PM~19973704
> *Nothin much Fes we missede u at the meeting   lol just messing wit u hows things going bro
> *


things are good @ work right now... I trust Izzy w/ any decisions concerning us!!! just as if I was there!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 05:28 PM~19973922
> *We talked about cinco de mayo, dues, putting some work in around the springs, doing a night show, the next meeting stuff like that. It was good we r getting  on the right track
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:28 PM~19973922
> *We talked about cinco de mayo, dues, putting some work in around the springs, doing a night show, the next meeting stuff like that. It was good we r getting  on the right track
> *


Good to hear
We gonna go HAM right Fes de TBA :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

MR. ROY HOW IS YOUR BOWLING GOING FOR YOU


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 05:35 PM~19973951
> *things are good @ work right now... I trust Izzy w/ any decisions concerning us!!! just as if I was there!!!
> *



Yea izzy had some good ideas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:39 PM~19973965
> *Good to hear
> We gonna go HAM right Fes de TBA :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: yessur, goin HAM in 2011!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chit Imma go TURKEY
T...rue
U...nemployed
R...ider
K...ruzin
E...veryday
Y....early


:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:39 PM~19973965
> *Good to hear
> We gonna go HAM right Fes de TBA :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:42 PM~19973980
> *Chit Imma go TURKEY
> T...rue
> U...nemployed
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:43 PM~19973985
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

$500








:biggrin: CHROME RACK BACK TOO THE OLD SKOOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 27 2011, 05:51 PM~19974029
> *$500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 27 2011, 04:51 PM~19974029
> *$500
> 
> 
> ...


How's it look installed?
Got a pic?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 05:41 PM~19973974
> *Yea izzy had some good ideas
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:00 PM~19974075
> *How's it look installed?
> Got a pic?
> *


DONT HAVE NO PICS IF IT. ITS ABOUT 20 YEARS OLD IT WAS ON A BLUE MAZDA TRUCK BACK IN THE DAY..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:42 PM~19973980
> *Chit Imma go TURKEY
> T...rue
> U...nemployed
> ...


 :biggrin: ...but you got a job now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 05:07 PM~19974124
> *:biggrin: ...but you got a job now!!! :biggrin:
> *


aiiight we can substitute unemployed for united :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 27 2011, 05:51 PM~19974029
> *$500
> 
> 
> ...


  nice choppin' it up w/ you today Buma

...and if anyone needs Roll'n dvd's in denver, hit the homie Buma up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 27 2011, 05:12 PM~19974146
> * nice choppin' it up w/ you today Buma
> 
> ...and if anyone needs Roll'n dvd's in denver, hit the homie Buma up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: YES SIR BEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS OUT...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 06:12 PM~19974143
> *aiiight we can substitute unemployed for united :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 05:42 PM~19973980
> *Chit Imma go TURKEY
> T...rue
> U...nemployed
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 06:12 PM~19974143
> *aiiight we can substitute unemployed for united :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 06:12 PM~19974143
> *aiiight we can substitute unemployed for united :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 27 2011, 06:14 PM~19974155
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YES SIR BEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS OUT...
> *


yessur


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado ... long time no post just dropping thru .. have a good week brothers!!! :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 27 2011, 04:20 PM~19973483
> *O'yeah if I worked all year it would be nice
> I'd definately have no problem finishing the ride
> 
> ...


Be careful doing that shit bRO because the roads and the weather get so shitty once you hit Wyoming I am telling you from a lifetime experience of dealing with Wyoming weather and the roads. Don't use i-80 from cheyenne to laramie if there is snow use 287 instead its faster anyways. Watch the weather in Wyoming you'll have to plan ahead on when you leave.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 27 2011, 07:35 PM~19975042
> *Be careful doing that shit bRO because the roads and the weather get so shitty once you hit Wyoming I am telling you from a lifetime experience of dealing with Wyoming weather and the roads. Don't use i-80 from cheyenne to laramie if there is snow use 287 instead its faster anyways. Watch the weather in Wyoming you'll have to plan ahead on when you leave.
> *


hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input Ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Cuz I know u are a non driving fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 27 2011, 09:39 PM~19976399
> *Cuz I know u are a non driving fool
> *


 :happysad: 
I be truckin foo


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 02:36 PM~19973227
> *The LADIES of RUTHLESS getting down on my ladies regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Feb 27 2011, 11:28 PM~19976911
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 04:28 PM~19973922
> *We talked about cinco de mayo, dues, putting some work in around the springs, doing a night show, the next meeting stuff like that. It was good we r getting  on the right track
> *


I agree. Good to see everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Feb 28 2011, 12:56 AM~19977715
> *I agree. Good to see everyone :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup kiko and josh just got out of school


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 AM~19980267
> *wus sup kiko and josh just got out of school
> *


SUP CARNAL MUST BE NICE...YOU DITCHING SCLECH NOW PERRO?? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 28 2011, 12:44 PM~19980267
> *wus sup kiko and josh just got out of school
> *


What up big homie, just workin here. Busy as hell here, its a good thing but hurting my time for my own ride :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 AM~19980267
> *wus sup kiko and josh just got out of school
> *


*HEY FOO DID YOU CREASE YOUR PEE-CHEE HOMIE AND FOLD IT RIGHT TO PUT IN YOUR BACK POCKET? I HOPE YOUR NOT DITCHING CLESHA ALREADY ESE OR IN THE BANOS DOING DESMADRES...YOU MEMBER ESE!!!.....AHAHAHHAHAHA* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 28 2011, 12:03 PM~19980369
> *SUP CARNAL MUST BE NICE...YOU DITCHING SCLECH NOW PERRO?? :biggrin:
> *


*COMO SI FUERA MUEY BOOK WORM EL BUEY!!!! "LMAO".....* :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 28 2011, 02:54 PM~19981406
> *
> *


What up bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Feb 28 2011, 04:15 PM~19981530
> *What up bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whutz good bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 28 2011, 02:18 PM~19981204
> *COMO SI FUERA MUEY BOOK WORM EL BUEY!!!! "LMAO"..... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: i know ha!!!wrinkles es bien mamon...i bet u anything perro this fucker is already scraping his n sonias name into the desks and shitter walls :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 28 2011, 02:18 PM~19981204
> *COMO SI FUERA MUEY BOOK WORM EL BUEY!!!! "LMAO"..... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 28 2011, 03:43 PM~19981716
> *:cheesy: i know ha!!!wrinkles es bien mamon...i bet u anything perro this fucker is already scraping his n sonias name into the desks and shitter walls :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Roy ? What's good with u today?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 28 2011, 02:17 PM~19981194
> *HEY FOO DID YOU CREASE YOUR PEE-CHEE HOMIE AND FOLD IT RIGHT TO PUT IN YOUR BACK POCKET? I HOPE YOUR NOT DITCHING CLESHA ALREADY ESE OR IN THE BANOS DOING DESMADRES...YOU MEMBER ESE!!!.....AHAHAHHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: naw dogg i dnt do that i'am adult know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92+Feb 28 2011, 04:49 PM~19982231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...Let you tell it :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 28 2011, 12:03 PM~19980369
> *SUP CARNAL MUST BE NICE...YOU DITCHING SCLECH NOW PERRO?? :biggrin:
> *


nooooo fawker i got off early had at test so instructor said once i've finish i can leave :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 04:54 PM~19982277
> *Nada Big Juan just getting unpacked , how you doing today Uso?
> Yeah...Let you tell it :happysad:
> *


no faith  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not much Roy jus wanting to get started on da truck already hopeing to be ready by da New Mexico sho in may


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 28 2011, 05:02 PM~19982368
> *Not much Roy jus wanting to get started on da truck already hopeing to be ready by da New Mexico sho in may
> *


Co-signed on that one bro
I better be ready by May in NM
Although I am just thinking of skipping the Season and going frame off :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 06:05 PM~19982382
> *Co-signed on that one bro
> I better be ready by May in NM
> Although I am just thinking of skipping the Season and going frame off :happysad:
> *



:0


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

I hear u Tory said u going frame off would be nice r u still going if ur car is down this year? Me n Tory wanna kick it with u over there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Feb 28 2011, 05:10 PM~19982424
> *I hear u Tory said u going frame off would be nice r u still going if ur car is down this year? Me n Tory wanna kick it with u over there?
> *


If my car is down for the Season I am
Might as well it's already gutted and getting ready to be prepped for paint
But if I can get the interior,chrome, paint, striping and leafing done in Time I'll roll it like that for the Season until next.


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up CIP ? Hru 2day?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 06:05 PM~19982382
> *Co-signed on that one bro
> I better be ready by May in NM
> Although I am just thinking of skipping the Season and going frame off :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 06:14 PM~19982441
> *If my car is down for the Season I am
> Might as well it's already gutted and getting ready to be prepped for paint
> But if I can get the interior,chrome, paint, striping and leafing done in Time I'll roll it like that for the Season until next.
> *


Might as well do it now because after that other shit you might not take it apart again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:45 PM~19983734
> *Might as well do it now because after that other shit you might not take it apart again
> *


Yeah but damn it's only been a Month and my ass is feinin to be rollin again :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19983787
> *Yeah but damn it's only been a Month and my ass is feinin to be rollin again :happysad:
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19983787
> *Yeah but damn it's only been a Month and my ass is feinin to be rollin again :happysad:
> *


May I interest you in a BEAUTIFUL blue 88 chevy monte carlo ls? I believe it's just the right thing to get you through those hard times (no ****) while your trey is in it's frame off stage!!

You won't be disappointed!  :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 08:45 PM~19983734
> *Might as well do it now because after that other shit you might not take it apart again
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2011, 09:19 PM~19984159
> *May I interest you in a BEAUTIFUL blue 88 chevy monte carlo ls? I believe it's just the right thing to get you through those hard times (no ****) while your trey is in it's frame off stage!!
> 
> You won't be disappointed!   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2011, 08:19 PM~19984159
> *May I interest you in a BEAUTIFUL blue 88 chevy monte carlo ls? I believe it's just the right thing to get you through those hard times (no ****) while your trey is in it's frame off stage!!
> 
> You won't be disappointed!   :biggrin:
> *


Believe me . I loved that car .
Vyne Tyme will live on though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:26 PM~19984241
> *Believe me . I loved that car .
> Vyne Tyme will live on though
> *



...The Sequel!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2011, 08:31 PM~19984297
> *...The Sequel!!
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:26 PM~19984241
> *Believe me . I loved that car .
> Vyne Tyme will live on though
> *


it's gotta be like vyne time 2 or somethin cuz aint no comparison :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2011, 08:37 PM~19984370
> *it's gotta be like vyne time 2 or somethin cuz aint no comparison :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah I aint going the same route as everyone else and doing a #2 theme
This is my Dream Car and should in the end be made how I pictured it
The LS had alot of work and Time into it 
I only wish I would have gotten it when I had the chance


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And besides
There is no more Vyne Tyme !
It is Grape Vyne now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19983787
> *Yeah but damn it's only been a Month and my ass is feinin to be rollin again :happysad:
> *


Your gonna have to deal with it sooner or later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 08:55 PM~19984576
> *Your gonna have to deal with it sooner or later
> *


Yeah it's either now or next year
Car looks like ass right now but I don't wanna be outta the loop for a whole season
It's really a tough call because of my impatience


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:45 PM~19983734
> *Might as well do it now because after that other shit you might not take it apart again
> *


 :yes: So true


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19984637
> *Yeah it's either now or next year
> Car looks like ass right now but I don't wanna be outta the loop for a whole season
> It's really a tough call because of my impatience
> *


I understand I'm kind of lost about what I'm doing right now myself


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's roy and mosthated?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much lacwood whats good with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 09:04 PM~19984697
> *I understand I'm kind of lost about what I'm doing right now myself
> *


Yeah it's like for me come out cleaner than it was, or compete with the 60's elite this year like Sean,Chuck,and Adan.
I aint ready to contend yet,but if I do a frame off I know I best do's my chit to the upmost to just keep up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19984752
> *Not much lacwood whats good with you?
> *


Chillin, just put the kid to bed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 28 2011, 10:11 PM~19984788
> *Chillin, just put the kid to bed
> *


finally time for yourself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 10:09 PM~19984758
> *Yeah it's like for me come out cleaner than it was, or compete with the 60's elite this year like Sean,Chuck,and Adan.
> I aint ready to contend yet,but if I do a frame off I know I best do's my chit to the upmost to just keep up
> *


I thought Sean moved??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 10:13 PM~19984806
> *finally time for yourself
> *


Exactly, but not much of it :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2011, 09:14 PM~19984816
> *I thought Sean moved??
> *


I'm sure he'll show here though
It's his State
Hey dog how's the 9 going though?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 PM~19984881
> *I'm sure he'll show here though
> It's his State
> Hey dog how's the 9 going though?
> *


all work for me bro no play right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Feb 28 2011, 10:16 PM~19984836
> *Exactly, but not much of it :uh:
> *


thats how it goes


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:53 PM~19984548
> *And besides
> There is no more Vyne Tyme !
> It is Grape Vyne now
> *


True, although I was informed that grapes aint blue......im a lil color blind. Oh well, close enough! :happysad:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Feb 28 2011, 10:30 PM~19984922
> *True, although I was informed that grapes aint blue......im a lil color blind. Oh well, close enough! :happysad:
> *


We still love u bro...no joto


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19985011
> *We still love u bro...no joto
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, BigCeez, 65 IMPALA SS, lacwood



:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 28 2011, 10:57 PM~19985219
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, BigCeez, 65 IMPALA SS, lacwood
> :wave:
> *



What's good brother?!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> What's good brother?!
> [/quote
> what's up ceez what's good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> > What's good brother?!
> > [/quote
> > what's up ceez what's good
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Feb 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19985248
> *What's good brother?!
> *



Wut up Ceez how did the chrome trip turn out?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

Anybody have a 1406 or 1806 Edelbrock carb laying around?

Also looking for a 96 and newer vortec 350 builder motor.

Also a 86 and newer 700R4 tranny.



Have 4 sets of Dayton knockoffs,triple chrome adapters, clean set of chrome 14x7 100 spokes (chinas) i could trade, or cash.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 1 2011, 08:49 AM~19987496
> *Wut up Ceez how did the chrome trip turn out?
> *



It was good papa. Chromer is a real down to earth guy. Gonna try and work with him where we can ship out twice a year to him so everyone here in CO can have affordable chrome.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988552
> *It was good papa. Chromer is a real down to earth guy. Gonna try and work with him where we can ship out twice a year to him so everyone here in CO can have affordable chrome.
> *


Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988552
> *It was good papa. Chromer is a real down to earth guy. Gonna try and work with him where we can ship out twice a year to him so everyone here in CO can have affordable chrome.
> *



sounds like a great idea


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+Mar 1 2011, 01:04 PM~19988969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 10:51 AM~19988552
> *It was good papa. Chromer is a real down to earth guy. Gonna try and work with him where we can ship out twice a year to him so everyone here in CO can have affordable chrome.
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988552
> *It was good papa. Chromer is a real down to earth guy. Gonna try and work with him where we can ship out twice a year to him so everyone here in CO can have affordable chrome.
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Slow going these past couple of days


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 1 2011, 08:38 PM~19992517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP CO. GT UP!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19992821
> *WAS UP CO. GT UP!!
> *



Whats good brother!?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19992596
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Been listenin to this alot lately


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up CO :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19993351
> *What up CO :wave:
> *


Whats going on Mr. Roy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 1 2011, 09:05 PM~19992833
> *Whats good brother!?
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, BIGJIM, cold hard cash, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY




:thumbsup: uffin: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19993509
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, BIGJIM, cold hard cash, RO4LIFE 719, RAG3ROY
> :thumbsup:  uffin:  :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

how did we post songs again jim


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Feb 27 2011, 05:00 PM~19974072
> *:0
> *


How many batteries is it for I could use it if its for 10 batteries?
This is Bennie Let me know I will think about it if your trying to get rid of it just letme know thanx. 492-6946


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bennie_@Mar 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19993667
> *How many batteries is it for I could use it if its for 10 batteries?
> This is Bennie Let me know I will think about it if your trying to get rid of it just letme know thanx. 492-6946
> *




:dunno: did u mean that for someone else bro :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

pandora be bumpin :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up boogie man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 1 2011, 10:58 PM~19994177
> *wuz up boogie man
> *


whutz good Tyrone!!! early bump for the Big CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 2 2011, 07:30 AM~19995917
> *
> *


whutz good chuck!!!

whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 28 2011, 03:43 PM~19981716
> *:cheesy: i know ha!!!wrinkles es bien mamon...i bet u anything perro this fucker is already scraping his n sonias name into the desks and shitter walls :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: VERDA*....LMAO*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Feb 28 2011, 04:52 PM~19982256
> *:roflmao: naw dogg i dnt do that i'am adult know :biggrin:
> *


*OY LO MUEY CHINGON , "IM AN ADULT NOW" ...SI BUEY, MUEY "TEAMLEADER" ERES PUTO....* :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 2 2011, 08:01 AM~19996005
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good chris!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Lowrider Enthusiast,

Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.

The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
• 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
• Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
• Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
• Best Motorcycle $200.00
• Best Bike $100.00


You may also register on line at: mega1043.com

Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions

Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


Ft. McDowell Casino Lowrider Car Show and Concert Special Event Application
April 16, 2011
NAME OF ENTRANT (Herein referred to as “You” or “Entrant”):¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬___________________________________¬¬¬¬_____
ADDRESS:______________________________CITY_________________STATE________ZIP___________
TYPE OF ENTRY:_____________________________YEAR:____________MAKE/MODEL______________
CLUB AFFILIATION:___________________________PHONE NUMBER:____________________________
E-MAIL ADDRESS:___________________________________________
All entries are subject to approval by Show Staff and must pass day of inspection. Show staff has the right to refuse any entry. Once an entry has been approved there shall be no substitutions without prior approval of Show Management.
Show Management assumes no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of Entrant’s vehicle and/or of display and related items. Entrant agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, Motorsport Showcase as well as their employees, trustees, officers and sponsors from any and all Claim in connection with any accident, loss, injury (including death) or damage to persons or property arising out of any acts, errors or omissions of Entrant.
This Agreement supersedes any and all other Agreements between Show Management and Entrant, either oral or written, and this Agreement can only be modified in writing by the mutual agreement of the parties. This Agreement and all rights may not be assigned without the prior written consent of the Show Management.
Security: During move-in, show, and move-out, Ft. McDowell Casino and its contractors will provide security, but this does not insure against any theft or damage. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding his/her vehicle into the event and during show hours.
Electricity will be very limited and furnished upon reasonable availability and only if requested in advance. You assume all liability for connections and your lighting fixtures.
Show Staff reserves the right to photograph, videotape, or reproduce in any medium, any entry.
All fire and safety regulations must be followed to the letter or Entrant is submitted to applied fines. Entrant cannot move his/her vehicle, or operate his/her hydraulic or air suspension during show hours or when general public is in attendence.
(Show Management and Show Staff references refer to designated Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, and Motorsport Showcase employees, trustees, officers, and contractors) 
NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES, WEAPONS, OR ILLEGAL PARAPHERNALIA WILL BE ALLOWED ON GROUNDS. A VIOLATION OF THIS PROVISION WILL RESULT IN ENTRANT’S REMOVAL FROM THE EVENT AND ALL LOCAL LAWS WILL BE ENFORCED.
ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF HIS/HER ENTRY AND/OR SUPPORT VEHICLE.
AS AN ENTRANT, I FULLY UNDERSTAND THE RULES AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH BY THE FACILITY, SHOW MANAGEMENT AND ON-SITE REGULATIONS.
EACH EXHIBITOR WILL RECEIVE UP TO 4 COMPLEMENTARY WRISTBANDS WHICH MUST BE WORN TO GAIN ENTRY TO EVENT. DUE TO TRIBAL AND ARIZONA GAMING LAWS, ALL EXHIBITORS CHILDREN AND ADULTS WILL NEED A WRISTBAND AND NO ONE UNDER THE AGE OF 21 YEARS WILL BE ALLOWED IN MAIN CASINO.
SIGNATURE:______________________________________________DATE_________________________
RETURN COMPLETED APPLICATION TO: Motorsport Showcase @ EMAIL [email protected] 
or Phone. (480) 215-1398


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Mar 2 2011, 04:40 PM~19999135
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 1 2011, 10:06 PM~19993540
> *how did we post songs again jim
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HARBOR AREA 



   :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

What's going on Bigjim? How's everyone doing?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP FLACO!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Mar 2 2011, 09:24 PM~20001584
> *What's going on Bigjim? How's everyone doing?
> *


EVERYBODY DOING GOOD HOMIE WE ALL WORKING ON THE RIDES NOW. HOW BOUT YOU


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

OH SHIT! I BE BACK LATER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

screwed & chopped!!! pages moving slow!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 3 2011, 08:22 AM~20005245
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 08:04 AM~20005423
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Boriquenos!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2011, 09:06 AM~20005432
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que pajo i-doble zeta-y griega!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up co this working stuff sucks


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: wazzzzzz up CO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just stoppin in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2011, 09:27 AM~20005557
> *Whats good Boriquenos!
> *


que pajo hermano!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 08:04 AM~20005423
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 10:13 AM~20005813
> *que pajo hermano!!!
> *



Trabajando papa...you have the link to the preview of the new RollN ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 PM~20006505
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


whutz goin' on bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2011, 08:27 AM~20005557
> *Whats good Boriquenos!
> *



Wuz up papo??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:04 AM~20005423
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


What's crackin fes


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20005759
> *que pajo i-doble zeta-y griega!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2011, 11:51 AM~20006813
> *whutz goin' on bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


nada watchn the boys mom is at the docs... what up wit the roll'n preview... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2011, 12:20 PM~20006656
> *Trabajando papa...you have the link to the preview of the new RollN ?
> *


IDK I havent even seen it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 3 2011, 12:51 PM~20006819
> *What's crackin fes
> *


not much cleaning out the garage a lil bit watching the lil one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 3 2011, 12:54 PM~20006837
> *nada watchn the boys mom is at the docs... what up wit the roll'n preview... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES OLD SCHOOL PARTY</span> AT YUKON TAVERN STILL GOING ON, 5 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR 3/12/2011. EVERYBODY WELCOME LETS PARTY DOWN AND LET THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES ROLL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody got the plug on concrete? I need to get a driveway made...tired of fuckin up my whitewalls driving through these rocks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 03:22 PM~20007897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 3 2011, 05:05 PM~20008572
> *GOODTIMES OLD SCHOOL PARTY</span> AT YUKON TAVERN STILL GOING ON, 5 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR 3/12/2011. EVERYBODY WELCOME LETS PARTY DOWN AND LET THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES ROLL
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20009089
> *Anybody got the plug on concrete? I need to get a driveway made...tired of fuckin up my whitewalls driving through these rocks
> *


homeboy anthony that was or is in Xquizite C.C. does concrete he was gonna do my driveway...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 3 2011, 12:51 PM~20006814
> *Wuz up papo??
> *



Workin papa...like always.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up co :cheesy:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat springs


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Mar 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20010539
> *Wat springs
> *


wuz up mijo lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 3 2011, 08:54 AM~20005374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So is this a bbq or is it a kickback because it says bring your own food and beverages??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kmart almost gave it away for the nuggets tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2011, 12:34 AM~20012057
> *Kmart almost gave it away for the nuggets tonight!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea not to smart but im glad they won.


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup colorado


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Goodmorning everyone!~


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2011, 11:25 PM~20011992
> *So is this a bbq or is it a kickback because it says bring your own food and beverages??
> *


Sorry...it is kind of confusing...It is both but we are providing food. it is just like the one we had two years ago Larry. donations of food or drinks(non alcoholic per our permit) is appreciated but not expected





p.s. we cannot check monster cans Wrinks :nicoderm:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Next SoCo CLA meeting March 27th @NOON

Danny will get us the exact address

2-3 reps per club that can speak on behalf of their club (for those clubs that are interested but could not make it to the last meeting)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 4 2011, 08:15 AM~20013277
> *Next SoCo CLA meeting March 27th @NOON
> 
> Danny will get us the exact address
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Just ROll'n thROugh.....What's GOOD Colorado!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 09:01 AM~20013492
> *Just ROll'n thROugh.....What's GOOD Colorado! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S TEXAS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 4 2011, 09:07 AM~20013519
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S TEXAS
> *



:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2011, 09:23 AM~20013595
> *:wave:
> *


Hi buddy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 3 2011, 04:05 PM~20008572
> *GOODTIMES OLD SCHOOL PARTY</span> AT YUKON TAVERN STILL GOING ON, 5 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR 3/12/2011. EVERYBODY WELCOME LETS PARTY DOWN AND LET THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES ROLL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 4 2011, 09:26 AM~20013608
> *Hi buddy
> *



Whats good brother


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 AM~20013252
> *Goodmorning everyone!~
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20013698
> *Whats good brother
> *


Just working


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2011, 12:34 AM~20012057
> *Kmart almost gave it away for the nuggets tonight!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was there pissin off the jazz fans! :biggrin: When they made that 3 and threw the ball in at the end i almost dropped my beer!! :angry: Good game though!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 AM~20013258
> *Sorry...it is kind of confusing...It is both but we are providing food. it is just like the one we had two years ago Larry. donations of food or drinks(non alcoholic per our permit) is appreciated but not expected
> p.s. we cannot check monster cans Wrinks :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: why you gotta let my secret out chris!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 AM~20013252
> *Goodmorning everyone!~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 4 2011, 10:37 AM~20014011
> *Just working
> *



Hows that going?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some pics of me and my homies rides at the Pueblo show. It was a good show! Cant wait til this summer! Hope i can make to most of the shows!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO!!!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: what up co


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 4 2011, 11:19 AM~20014611
> *Some pics of me and my homies rides at the Pueblo show. It was a good show! Cant wait til this summer! Hope i can make to most of the shows!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 4 2011, 12:19 PM~20014611
> *Some pics of me and my homies rides at the Pueblo show. It was a good show! Cant wait til this summer! Hope i can make to most of the shows!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost page two hell no


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 4 2011, 07:14 AM~20013040
> *Yea not to smart but im glad they won.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20016653
> *Almost page two hell no
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 AM~20013258
> *Sorry...it is kind of confusing...It is both but we are providing food. it is just like the one we had two years ago Larry. donations of food or drinks(non alcoholic per our permit) is appreciated but not expected
> p.s. we cannot check monster cans Wrinks :nicoderm:
> *


Thanx for clearing that up Chris I hope I can make it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20018168
> *Thanx for clearing that up Chris I hope I can make it.
> *



x2...hope to see you there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 4 2011, 10:50 PM~20018635
> *:biggrin:
> *


*whats good Fessor?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sean hows Houston life bro??What up fesboogie??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC

What's good big L Dawg? *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:02 PM~20018745
> *2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, MOSTHATED CC
> 
> What's good big L Dawg?
> *


Doing real good homie I was suprised to see you move from Pueblo bro I didn't think you'd ever leave.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:01 PM~20018739
> *Sean hows Houston life bro??What up fesboogie??
> *


*Going GOOD bRO. Big city, lots to do. Been looking for a street cruiser to Roll aROund in, but surprisingly I haven't found n e thing.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20018771
> *Going GOOD bRO. Big city, lots to do. Been looking for a street cruiser to Roll aROund in, but surprisingly I haven't found n e thing.
> *


wheres the monte at or did you sell that? what you looking for?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:03 PM~20018761
> *Doing real good homie I was suprised to see you move from Pueblo bro I didn't think you'd ever leave.
> *


*I didn't think I would ever leave either, but my boss at my old job was wearing on me and at the same time I had an old boss trying to recruit me. He finally thROugh out a salary that I couldn't refuse along with 15K to relocate, so I did it. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:06 PM~20018796
> *wheres the monte at or did you sell that? what you looking for?
> *


*Monte is sold. Looking for a convertible regal  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:07 PM~20018799
> *I didn't think I would ever leave either, but my boss at my old job was wearing on me and at the same time I had an old boss trying to recruit me. He finally thROugh out a salary that I couldn't refuse along with 15K to relocate, so I did it.
> *


gotta get paid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:08 PM~20018808
> *Monte is sold. Looking for a convertible regal
> *


You don't want that junk homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:10 PM~20018827
> *You don't want that junk homie
> *


 :uh: 

*Sure do homie. Is it giving you problems?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*I found this, but homie is playing games when I ask to see it. Keeps giving me the run around.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2236355841.html*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:10 PM~20018836
> *:uh:
> 
> Sure do homie. Is it giving you problems?
> *


Na It's not giving me no shit I've been cruising it here and there when I get the chance.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:12 PM~20018852
> *I found this, but homie is playing games when I ask to see it. Keeps giving me the run around.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2236355841.html
> *


a real vert??There seems to be alot of them in texas why don't you hit up 88monte he has that vert ls he said he'd sell but he wants like 8500 I think.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20018874
> *a real vert??There seems to be alot of them in texas why don't you hit up 88monte he has that vert ls he said he'd sell but he wants like 8500 I think.
> *


*I'm not looking to spend that much. I just want a cruiser to get me by on the weekends. Looking to spend 6K or less.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:15 PM~20018892
> *I'm not looking to spend that much. I just want a cruiser to get me by on the weekends. Looking to spend 6K or less.
> *


I'm sure you can find something decent for 6k probably a g body with some chrome undercarriage


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 10:15 PM~20018892
> *I'm not looking to spend that much. I just want a cruiser to get me by on the weekends. Looking to spend 6K or less.
> *


I'll take you the Regal down there for 6g's :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:01 PM~20018735
> *whats good Fessor?
> *


whutz good sean how you been homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:01 PM~20018739
> *Sean hows Houston life bro??What up fesboogie??
> *


whutz happenin' larry!!! how you been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20020832
> *whutz happenin' larry!!! how you been?
> *



estas trabajando hoy loco?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:



What up Colo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 09:01 AM~20020836
> *estas trabajando hoy loco?!
> *


trabajo por la tarde hasta la media noche!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:05 AM~20020854
> *:wave:
> What up Colo
> *


What's up roy, you make it home?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 5 2011, 08:06 AM~20020858
> *What's up roy, you make it home?
> *


Yes sir...GOOD to be back in CO
How you doing Josh?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:08 AM~20020864
> *Yes sir...GOOD to be back in CO
> How you doing Josh?
> *


Im all good, watching cartoons with little man..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 09:05 AM~20020855
> *trabajo por la tarde hasta la media noche!!! :biggrin:
> *




Puta madre!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 5 2011, 08:11 AM~20020880
> *Im all good, watching cartoons with little man..
> *


Cool 
Always nice to spend Time with the lil ones


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes and Ceasar :wave:
How you guys been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:16 AM~20020896
> *What up Fes and Ceasar :wave:
> How you guys been?
> *



Whats good brother...hows the new yobby yob?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 11:12 PM~20018852
> *I found this, but homie is playing games when I ask to see it. Keeps giving me the run around.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2236355841.html
> *


I like that!!! throw some 13's on that!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20020892
> *Cool
> Always nice to spend Time with the lil ones
> *


For sure, I gotta get back to this fanboy and chumchum. ill see you at noon bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 08:18 AM~20020908
> *Whats good brother...hows the new yobby yob?!
> *


Going Good can't complain except being away most of the week
City Wide looking Good homie,and I hear going to be looking better...Big Ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 5 2011, 08:22 AM~20020926
> *For sure, I gotta get back to this fanboy and chumchum.  ill see you at noon bro
> *


Yeah gotta cherish those Times
See ya there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 10:07 PM~20018799
> *I didn't think I would ever leave either, but my boss at my old job was wearing on me and at the same time I had an old boss trying to recruit me. He finally thROugh out a salary that I couldn't refuse along with 15K to relocate, so I did it.
> *


Gotta do what ya gotta do 
Especially in these Times


What up Big Sean glad to hear everthing is going Good homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:22 AM~20020927
> *Going Good can't complain except being away most of the week
> City Wide looking Good homie,and I hear going to be looking better...Big Ups
> *



Yea..thats gotta be rough, but you got some cash flow coming in...bitter sweet brother! 

Yea...CW is trying to step it up a little. Wanna be one of the cleanest street clubs out there. Right on for the compliment brother! Means alot coming from you. Hows the drop comin out? You gonna go frame off this year?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20020890
> *Puta madre!!
> *


tu trabajas hoy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 09:29 AM~20020950
> *tu trabajas hoy?
> *



Tu sabes....aqui trabajando como un animal....trabajo hasta las 7 esta noche. Y despues puedo tomar mis Roncitos con Coca Cola !


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 08:27 AM~20020943
> *Yea..thats gotta be rough, but you got some cash flow coming in...bitter sweet brother!
> 
> Yea...CW is trying to step it up a little. Wanna be one of the cleanest street clubs out there. Right on for the compliment brother! Means alot coming from you.  Hows the drop comin out? You gonna go frame off this year?
> *



I don't know I'm trying to get the last chit with my interior done so I can paint the interior pieces and start on paint


Only Time will tell :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chucks :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:36 AM~20020976
> *I don't know I'm trying to get the last chit with my interior done so I can paint the interior pieces and start on paint
> Only Time will tell :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:36 AM~20020981
> *What up Chucks :wave:
> *


Just wakin up and you ROy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 09:30 AM~20020955
> *Tu sabes....aqui trabajando como un animal....trabajo hasta las 7 esta noche. Y despues puedo tomar mis Roncitos con Coca Cola !
> *


pues guardame un ron con coca cola!!! puede ser que pueda ir temprano y dejarte las piesas en el trabajo? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 09:44 AM~20021011
> *pues guardame un ron con coca cola!!! puede ser que pueda ir temprano y dejarte las piesas en el trabajo? :biggrin:
> *



Estas bien compadre! Si quieres, la oficina queda en el 84 con la I25.....llamame y me dejas saber por favor....gracias compa.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 08:43 AM~20021003
> *Just wakin up and you ROy
> *


Same 
Trying to get motivated :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:53 AM~20021038
> *Same
> Trying to get motivated :happysad:
> *


Yea me to . I feel a lot better then I thought I would though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 08:58 AM~20021066
> *Yea me to . I feel a lot better then I thought I would though
> *


How's that bad ass Rag coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 5 2011, 09:48 AM~20021023
> *Estas bien compadre! Si quieres, la oficina queda en el 84 con la I25.....llamame y me dejas saber por favor....gracias compa.
> *


pues te dejo saber!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 10:10 AM~20021107
> *pues te dejo saber!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:16 AM~20020896
> *What up Fes and Ceasar :wave:
> How you guys been?
> *


chillin' & workin'!!! Randy done wit' your interior yet? & whut up Chuck & Josh!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:03 AM~20021088
> *How's that bad ass Rag coming along?
> *


I'm actually in burque now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20021122
> *chillin' & workin'!!! Randy done wit' your interior yet? & whut up Chuck & Josh!!!
> *


Nah still have a lil bit to go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 09:22 AM~20021158
> *I'm actually in burque now
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:26 AM~20021173
> *:wow:
> *


I just came to hang out bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 09:27 AM~20021174
> *I just came to hang out bRO
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:29 AM~20021190
> *:scrutinize:
> *


And party I went to the casino last night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 09:37 AM~20021228
> *And party I went to the casino last night
> *


Cool
How's the ride looking?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20021243
> *Cool
> How's the ride looking?
> *


I'm gonna go check it out today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 09:49 AM~20021269
> *I'm gonna go check it out today
> *


Take pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:51 AM~20021278
> *Take pics :biggrin:
> *



X2!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:25 AM~20021168
> *Nah still have a lil bit to go
> 
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 5 2011, 10:49 AM~20021269
> *I'm gonna go check it out today
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Cant wait for the work day to be over...heard we are getting a blizzard on Monday or Tuesday....means I gotta work on the car in the cold.


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO ALL COLORADO RIDERZ :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Mar 5 2011, 03:54 PM~20022762
> *Q-VO ALL COLORADO RIDERZ  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 08:26 AM~20020941
> *Gotta do what ya gotta do
> Especially in these Times
> What up Big Sean glad to hear everthing is going Good homeboy :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 5 2011, 10:15 AM~20021122
> *chillin' & workin'!!! Randy done wit' your interior yet? & whut up Chuck & Josh!!!
> *


What up fes, I called you today but no answer...was tryin to swing through and grab a roll'n


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

What up Colorado... I'll be in Denver next saturday. I bought an 09' Denali from Richenbach Cadillac out there.. I hope the weather is decent out that way :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 5 2011, 07:14 PM~20023740
> *What up Colorado...  I'll be in Denver next saturday.  I bought an 09' Denali from Richenbach Cadillac out there..  I hope the weather is decent out that way  :biggrin:
> *



Stop by....we will do lunch!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 5 2011, 06:14 PM~20023740
> *What up Colorado...  I'll be in Denver next saturday.  I bought an 09' Denali from Richenbach Cadillac out there..  I hope the weather is decent out that way  :biggrin:
> *


Baller :0 


I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight

She was happy and deserves it :yes:


Gave up the 07 Eclipse though
:happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20025157
> *Baller :0
> I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight
> 
> ...


Talk about ballet....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 5 2011, 11:54 PM~20025382
> *Talk about ballet....
> *


I ment Baller....damn phone :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 AM~20025157
> *Baller :0
> I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:14 PM~20025157
> *Baller :0
> I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight
> 
> ...


haha.. no ballin here brotha, I'm good at managing my paper is all... :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 5 2011, 10:07 PM~20025120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them eclipse are fast little cars, I bought a 98 gst back in 98.. long story short i had to trade it in because the speeding tickets just kep comming in :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 5 2011, 06:36 PM~20023562
> *What up fes, I called you today but no answer...was tryin to swing through and grab a roll'n
> *


sorry homie i was working till a lil' past midnight!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS+Mar 6 2011, 07:09 AM~20026437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those lil fawkers are fast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+Mar 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20025389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to keep my head above water 
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS+Mar 6 2011, 08:11 AM~20026446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good talking to you yesterday papo!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20025157
> *Baller :0
> I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight
> 
> ...


Thats cool the eclipse didnt have enough room for a growing kid. I just bought an 03 monte carlo to drive on the highway since the diesel was killing my wallet.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 6 2011, 08:41 AM~20026514
> *sorry homie i was working till a lil' past midnight!!! lol
> *


Its all good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 08:38 AM~20026718
> *Thats cool the eclipse didnt have enough room for a growing kid. I just bought an 03 monte carlo to drive on the highway since the diesel was killing my wallet.
> *


Yeah no room at all
It's a plus having another 4x4 too

I hear ya on the diesel
We take one up to Laramie and back every week :happysad: 
Bet that Monte is nice


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2011, 10:04 AM~20026828
> *Yeah no room at all
> It's a plus having another 4x4 too
> 
> ...


Shit im suprised im gettting close to 30 mpg with the monte its a pretty clean car too. I spent 400 bucks in a lil over two weeks feeding that diesel truck. What do you think about the town of Laramie? Where you staying at i was there friday and sayurday thats where i bought the car at . At the ford dealership.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO & LIL!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20028067
> *Wut upper CO & LIL!!!!!
> *


 :wave: what up Ricky


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 6 2011, 03:20 PM~20028395
> *:wave: what up Ricky
> *



wut up josh hows things going man?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20028784
> *wut up josh hows things going man?
> *


Goingg pretty good man, just running short on time to get my car done...that sucks


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 6 2011, 05:23 PM~20029107
> *Goingg pretty good man, just running short on time to get my car done...that sucks
> *



Me to X2 I gotta do my car and my wifes and both my daughters bikes :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Mar 6 2011, 03:20 PM~20028400
> *when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?
> *


I thought it was just spindles and upper arms


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2011, 06:44 PM~20029677
> *I thought it was just spindles and upper arms
> *


Wut im tryin to figure out is why he posted that on like 10 threads.... :loco:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Mar 6 2011, 03:20 PM~20028400
> *when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?
> *


NO YOU DONT NOW LOOK IT UP DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE OR MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT BE DOING IT . NOW QUIT POSTING ON ALL OF THE TOPICS


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Mar 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20028400
> *when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?
> *


For 61-64 impala's just the spindles and all the brake shit :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20026978
> *Shit im suprised im gettting close to 30 mpg with the monte its a pretty clean car too. I spent 400 bucks in a lil over two weeks feeding that diesel truck. What do you think about the town of Laramie? Where you staying at i was there friday and sayurday thats where i bought the car at . At the ford dealership.
> *


Staying at a lil dive called the Travel Inn off 3rd
The weather sucks but its ok there
What the hell is up with people and thier exhausts out here?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

YOURE IN LARAMIE HOME OF WYOTECH SO ALL THE TECHERS ARE INTO HAVING LOUD ASS EXHAUST AND ACTING LIKE FOOLS PEELING OUT ALL THE TIME ALOT OF PEOPLE CANT STAND THE TECHERS BECAUSE OF THE WAY THEY ACT.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 07:16 PM~20030305
> *YOURE IN LARAMIE HOME OF WYOTECH  SO ALL THE TECHERS ARE INTO HAVING LOUD ASS EXHAUST AND ACTING LIKE FOOLS PEELING OUT ALL THE TIME ALOT OF PEOPLE CANT STAND THE TECHERS BECAUSE OF THE WAY THEY ACT.
> *


You aint lying about loud exhausts
Sounds like most the mofos cut the chit off right before the muffler


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah they act like idiots if you ever talk to a techer they will bullshit you and wont shut up acting like tim the tool man taylor like they know it all. Is that travel inn the one across from loaf and jug next to a bridge ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 07:24 PM~20030349
> *Yeah they act like idiots if you ever talk to a techer they will bullshit you and wont shut up acting like tim the tool man taylor like they know it all. Is that travel inn the one across from loaf and jug next to a bridge ?
> *


Yeah that's it :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 6 2011, 08:48 PM~20030567
> *Yeah that's it :happysad:
> *


OH MAN THAT PLACE IS A SHIT HOLE I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT PLACE. THERE IS THAT MOTEL 8 THAT IS A LIL NICER NEXT TO CORONA VILLAGE MEXICAN RESTAURANT. I STAYED AT BOTH BEFORE.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up CO.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

uffin: :420:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 08:02 PM~20030727
> *OH MAN THAT PLACE IS A SHIT HOLE I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT PLACE. THERE IS THAT MOTEL 8 THAT IS A LIL NICER NEXT TO CORONA VILLAGE MEXICAN RESTAURANT. I STAYED AT BOTH BEFORE.
> *


Yeah it's ghettofabulous 
:happysad: 

But it's helping me pocket a few dollars on my per diem :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 7 2011, 07:09 AM~20033586
> *GOOD MORNING COLORADO
> *


Whats up big homie. uffin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 4 2011, 07:15 AM~20013277
> *Next SoCo CLA meeting March 27th @NOON
> 
> Danny will get us the exact address
> ...


Next CLA meeting is at my shop 3121 Weston Dr by the Conoco on Delta. Come around the back where the garage is. Bring out your rides if its nice. Ill be grillin some hambugers and hotdogs till there gone. Well make a little Sunday afternoon out of it. See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 7 2011, 09:06 AM~20033804
> *Next CLA meeting is at my shop 3121 Weston Dr by the Conoco on Delta. Come around the back where the garage is. Bring out your rides if its nice. Ill be grillin some hambugers and hotdogs till there gone. Well make a little Sunday afternoon out of it. See you there!  :thumbsup:
> *



Damn...free food...shoot...I might show up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

what up Rich


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Chris


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 7 2011, 09:06 AM~20033804
> *Next CLA meeting is at my shop 3121 Weston Dr by the Conoco on Delta. Come around the back where the garage is. Bring out your rides if its nice. Ill be grillin some hambugers and hotdogs till there gone. Well make a little Sunday afternoon out of it. See you there!  :thumbsup:
> *



Damn that sounds good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, curiousdos, Chapo



:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2011, 10:14 PM~20025157
> *Baller :0
> I just got the wifey an 4 door 2011 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited tonight
> 
> ...


damn Mr. Roy can i borrow $20 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span> OLD SCHOOL PARTY ON SAT.STARTS AROUND 6PM KIDS CAN STAY TILL 10PM.COME ON ALL CLUBS, AND SOLO RIDERS LETS START THE SPRING OFF WITH A GOODTIME. SEE YOU THERE!!PS.KIDS GET IN FREE


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 7 2011, 05:10 PM~20037004
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span> OLD SCHOOL PARTY ON SAT.STARTS AROUND 6PM KIDS CAN STAY TILL 10PM.COME ON ALL CLUBS, AND SOLO RIDERS LETS START THE SPRING OFF WITH A GOODTIME. SEE YOU THERE!!PS.KIDS GET IN FREE
> *


You forgot the "drama free" part homeboy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 7 2011, 06:04 PM~20037389
> *You forgot the <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"drama free"</span> part homeboy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2011, 06:53 PM~20037756
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 07:16 PM~20030305
> *YOURE IN LARAMIE HOME OF WYOTECH  SO ALL THE TECHERS ARE INTO HAVING LOUD ASS EXHAUST AND ACTING LIKE FOOLS PEELING OUT ALL THE TIME ALOT OF PEOPLE CANT STAND THE TECHERS BECAUSE OF THE WAY THEY ACT.
> *


Mafuukkin Rice Burner ass chinos :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 7 2011, 06:07 PM~20037829
> *Mafuukkin Rice Burner ass chinos  :biggrin:
> *


Nah dog they just hick ass mofos :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Get much snow out there today roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 7 2011, 06:31 PM~20037977
> *Get much snow out there today roy?
> *


nah not any at all


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2011, 07:33 PM~20037987
> *nah not any at all
> *


Huh, were supposed to get 4 to 7 inches tonight ...no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 7 2011, 06:44 PM~20038060
> *Huh, were supposed to get 4 to 7 inches tonight ...no ****
> *


that sucks


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Roy ? Hru today brother?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 7 2011, 06:47 PM~20038100
> *Wat up Roy ? Hru today brother?
> *


Doing Good Juan how bout you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good mi gente!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *RAG3ROY, BigCeez, "DIZZLE", Minilove92, raiderhater719*
What up Ceasar,SAL,Juan,and Ricky :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2011, 07:57 PM~20038205
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, "DIZZLE", Minilove92, raiderhater719
> What up Ceasar,SAL,Juan,and Ricky :wave:
> *



Whats good Roy...hows the big bad WY treatin ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Doing real good jus trying to see where some out of state shows are n are coming up ? Wat up ceez my bad USO I didn't mean to be rude n not say hi hru n da fam ? Any of u guys doing out of state shows this year ? Any1 in da room can answer this ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 7 2011, 06:58 PM~20038216
> *Whats good Roy...hows the big bad WY treatin ya?  :biggrin:
> *


doing ok bro just collecting chips for da bucket :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2011, 06:28 PM~20037966
> *Nah dog they just hick ass mofos :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


haha... ricer muffs on dodge neons and ford escorts


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 7 2011, 07:57 PM~20038205
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, "DIZZLE", Minilove92, raiderhater719
> What up Ceasar,SAL,Juan,and Ricky :wave:
> *




Wut up roy how r u man


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92+Mar 7 2011, 08:03 PM~20038262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on bro....when do you think you will have her done by?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 7 2011, 07:03 PM~20038262
> *Doing real good jus trying to see where some out of state shows are n are coming up ? Wat up ceez my bad USO I didn't mean to be rude n not say hi hru n da fam ? Any of u guys doing out of state shows this year ? Any1 in da room can answer this ?
> *


We are hitting NM and KS
No dates set in stone yet though


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave: good morning everybody, be careful on the streets today..slick as shit by where I stay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 8 2011, 06:09 AM~20040697
> *:wave: good morning everybody, be careful on the streets today..slick as shit by where I stay
> *


GOOD morning and X2 on the careful


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a GOOD day Colorado :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 7 2011, 07:42 AM~20033720
> *Whats up big homie. uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2011, 06:28 AM~20040769
> *Have a GOOD day Colorado :wave:
> *


you too roy have a GOOD one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Anson!!!

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20026978
> *Shit im suprised im gettting close to 30 mpg with the monte its a pretty clean car too. I spent 400 bucks in a lil over two weeks feeding that diesel truck. What do you think about the town of Laramie? Where you staying at i was there friday and sayurday thats where i bought the car at . At the ford dealership.
> *


my pops got a 07 monte SS that damn car is fast as shit but they do get some good gas miles his will switch into 4 cylinders if hes on the high way does yours do that too?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 7 2011, 08:06 AM~20033804
> *Next CLA meeting is at my shop 3121 Weston Dr by the Conoco on Delta. Come around the back where the garage is. Bring out your rides if its nice. Ill be grillin some hambugers and hotdogs till there gone. Well make a little Sunday afternoon out of it. See you there!  :thumbsup:
> *


hey homie i stopped by your shop the other day but no one was there when do u usually go by there? i wanted to take you my brothers address that you wanted he said he remembers you and he would like you to shoot him a quick letter if you can i know he would like to hear from his old homies


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP JOSH!!! HOWS THE LAC COMIN??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 8 2011, 08:29 AM~20041030
> *Whut up Anson!!!
> 
> whutz good CO!!!
> *


Just tryin to get some moniez as usual :happysad: Wuts new over your way?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy good afternoon and yeah that sounds like two good shows. We love to travel out of state so we'll keep an eye out for more shows. Big ceez Thanx Fo askin da fam is all good. What show do plan on doing 1st around here . We shooting to be ready Fo Denver with da changes we got planned. I'am askin so we could go out there n support u.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 04:32 PM~20044483
> *Roy good afternoon and yeah that sounds like two good shows. We love to travel out of state so we'll keep an eye out for more shows.                                                          Big ceez Thanx Fo askin da fam is all good. What show do plan on doing 1st around here . We shooting to be ready Fo Denver with da changes we got planned. I'am askin so we could go out there n support u.
> *


Gonna be one hell of a season
alot of people are involved this year :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 8 2011, 11:58 AM~20042340
> *WHAT UP JOSH!!! HOWS THE LAC COMIN??
> *


What's up carlos. Well I FINALLY got my shipment from black magic today, except for my uppers there on backorder for another two weeks. So I gotta get my ass in gear on the cadi now. How bout you bro...How's your ride comin along? I seen you rollin the other day on hancock chuckin the duece to your homeboy in a lifted black chevy truck but I turned off before you saw me


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree I can't wait to see it unfold. Have u been on da CLA site ? Wanted to kno ur opinion on some of those topics on there? I posted my opinion on some but others I left alone cuz I know I would say something that would be Takein da wrong way or my true feelings would come out lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up colorado just wanted to say sup since i havent been in this topic much :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 05:25 PM~20044890
> *I agree I can't wait to see it unfold. Have u been on da CLA site ? Wanted to kno ur opinion on some of those topics on there? I posted my opinion on some but others I left alone cuz I know I would say something that would be Takein da wrong way or my true feelings would come out lol
> *


Imma have to check it out 
Which topics homie?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up loco ? Hru today ? U ready for da summer ? By da way my name is Juan I'am da vice president of da USO CC-Denver chapter jus wanted to say hi n introduce myself.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 02:18 PM~20045381
> *Wat up loco ? Hru today ? U ready for da summer ? By da way my name is Juan I'am da vice president of da USO CC-Denver chapter jus wanted to say hi n introduce myself.
> *


what's up juan my names joe yeah cant wait for summer ride wise not ready


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2011, 02:17 PM~20045367
> *Imma have to check it out
> Which topics homie?
> *


sup roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 8 2011, 06:22 PM~20045417
> *sup roy  :wave:
> *


Not mucho homie just working out here in Laramie
How you doing?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2011, 02:24 PM~20045429
> *Not mucho homie just working out here in Laramie
> How you doing?
> *


not much bro working


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy we been up there n S D those ppl don't have nothing fun to do over there ? Lol we spend 1 week in deadwood south Dakota we stayed in a 2 bedroom cabin they didn't even have a radio. I don't see how those ppl don't go crazy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20045472
> *Roy we been up there n S D those ppl don't have nothing fun to do over there ? Lol we spend 1 week in deadwood south Dakota we stayed in a 2 bedroom cabin they didn't even have a radio. I don't see how those ppl don't go crazy?
> *


lol I know what ya mean


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

So u guys Haveing a get together this Saturday ? Wheres it at maybe we can drop by? If it's o k with u guys. Gotta talk to Tory first ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just checkin in!!!!!


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up fes ? Hru 2nite ? :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 07:06 PM~20045676
> *So u guys Haveing a get together this Saturday ? Wheres it at maybe we can drop by? If it's o k with u guys. Gotta talk to Tory first ?
> *


Yukon Tavern in Springs Bro


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

was good colorado wad it dew GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20045809
> *was good colorado wad it dew GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 8 2011, 08:21 PM~20045809
> *was good colorado wad it dew GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


whut it dew julian!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Mar 8 2011, 07:21 PM~20045406
> *what's up juan my names joe yeah cant wait for summer ride wise not ready
> *


LOL thats nothing new


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 7 2011, 06:04 PM~20037389
> *You forgot the "drama free" part homeboy
> *


fuck that I'm going to take over that bish hahahahaahha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2011, 08:31 PM~20046549
> *fuck that I'm going to take over that bish hahahahaahha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2011, 09:31 PM~20046549
> *fuck that I'm going to take over that bish hahahahaahha
> *


 :loco:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 8 2011, 10:21 PM~20046955
> *:loco:
> *


I am crazy have you met me? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20047014
> *I am crazy have you met me? :cheesy:
> *


NO BUT I WILL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP RAIDER


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 8 2011, 05:32 PM~20044483
> *Roy good afternoon and yeah that sounds like two good shows. We love to travel out of state so we'll keep an eye out for more shows.                                                          Big ceez Thanx Fo askin da fam is all good. What show do plan on doing 1st around here . We shooting to be ready Fo Denver with da changes we got planned. I'am askin so we could go out there n support u.
> *



We are doing the kick back in Fountain on May 28th...and we just set a date for our show on June 25th. Im keepin an eye on the CLA calendar so we can at least try and support each show with at least one car. Let me know what we can do to help you out USO.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2011, 09:52 PM~20047218
> *We are doing the kick back in Fountain on May 28th...and we just set a date for our show on June 25th. Im keepin an eye on the CLA calendar so we can at least try and support each show with at least one car. Let me know what we can do to help you out USO.
> *


 :biggrin: i am off work that weekend


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 8 2011, 10:58 PM~20047294
> *:biggrin: i am off work that weekend
> *



:thumbsup:


My doors are open for anyone who needs to crash at my crib from the Springs :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 8 2011, 10:47 PM~20047180
> *WAS UP RAIDER
> *


Wut up jim how things going bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 8 2011, 11:49 PM~20047719
> *Wut up jim how things going bro  :biggrin:
> *


GOING TO WORK HOMIE! :uh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning fellas :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO and LIL hope everyone has a great day


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages going by too slow!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 9 2011, 12:05 PM~20050716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I watched this in off topic, different angle but it goes on for a few minutes..homie in the 69 jersey gets laid out 1 punch :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2011, 09:28 PM~20047014
> *I am crazy have you met me? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! whut up juan, missed your post yesterday... how are you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:20 AM~20050410
> *Pages going by too slow!
> *


x2

whutz good ricky!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span>


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 04:28 PM~20052396
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 9 2011, 03:54 PM~20052185
> *x2
> 
> whutz good ricky!!!
> *


Whats up FES hows things going?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 04:28 PM~20052396
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span>
> *



Wut up JIM?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Fes it's all good and I'am working on ur tape right. Big ceez thanks Fo da offer of help n we might take u up on da offer since it's only me n Tory. I will keep an eye out Fo any of ur functions so we can support u n citywide whenever we can.  Wat up CO riders ? Any1 wanna talk hit me up ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Who's got the hook up on batteries? :dunno:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 9 2011, 05:51 PM~20053004
> *Wut up JIM?
> *


jus got done eating dinner now i feel like a fat ass :uh: .was up with you , r u ready to PARTY on sat. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Mar 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20051169
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


whats good with Paul?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 8 2011, 11:02 PM~20047329
> *:thumbsup:
> My doors are open for anyone who needs to crash at my crib from the Springs  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CEES , YOU GETTIN DOWN ON SAT?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 06:25 PM~20053228
> *Who's got the hook up on batteries? :dunno:
> *



Talk to curious {chris} on here and I think the places name is hensley u guys correct me if I am wrong that has reconditioned batts for like thirty bucks


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 06:48 PM~20053413
> *jus got done eating dinner now i feel like a fat ass :uh: .was up with you , r u ready to PARTY on sat. :biggrin:
> *


I know what u mean my old lady just made beef tacos and cheesecake :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 9 2011, 07:32 PM~20053712
> *I know what u mean my old lady just made beef tacos and cheesecake :uh:
> *


UMMMMM!! CHEESECAKE :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES CC</span>. IS HAVING A OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN. LIVE DJ. MARCH 12 @6PM-TO CLOSE. $5 AT THE DOOR. KIDS GET IN FREE BUT HAVE TO BE OUT BY 10PM. COME HAVE A "GOODTIME" NO DRAMA, EVERYONE WELCOME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 07:13 PM~20054009
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES CC</span>. IS HAVING A OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN. LIVE DJ. MARCH 12 @6PM-TO CLOSE. $5 AT THE DOOR. KIDS GET IN FREE BUT HAVE TO BE OUT BY 10PM. COME HAVE A "GOODTIME" NO DRAMA, EVERYONE WELCOME.
> *


525 South Circle Drive
Colorado Springs, CO 80910-2320


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 07:18 PM~20053611
> *WHAT UP CEES , YOU GETTIN DOWN ON SAT?
> *



What's good brother....I might be able to make it down with the kiddos, right on for the invite!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 9 2011, 08:30 PM~20054192
> *What's good brother....I might be able to make it down with the kiddos, right on for the invite!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 9 2011, 07:31 PM~20053706
> *Talk to curious {chris} on here and I think the places name is hensley u guys correct me if I am wrong that has reconditioned batts for like thirty bucks
> *


 :werd: thanks bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Roy, Fes, and Jim


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 9 2011, 08:34 PM~20054229
> *
> *


WAS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20054308
> *:werd: thanks bro
> *




:twak:  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 08:46 PM~20054340
> *What up Roy, Fes, and Jim
> *


WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 9 2011, 08:46 PM~20054347
> *:twak:    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 07:43 PM~20054308
> *:werd: thanks bro
> *


Hensley has em and so does American Battery off Platte if they are still in business
Hensley is off of Galley


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 08:47 PM~20054361
> *WAS UP HOMIE
> *


Just dealin with my son....terrible twos came out of nowhere...pain in the ass


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2011, 08:52 PM~20054390
> *Hensley has em and  so does American Battery off Platte if they are still in business
> Hensley is off of Galley
> *


Right on, I priced new ones from interstate today...damn they proud of them bishes :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 08:59 PM~20054417
> *Right on, I priced new ones from interstate today...damn they proud of them bishes :wow:
> *



Hahaha


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 8 2011, 10:40 AM~20042199
> *hey homie i stopped by your shop the other day but no one was there when do u usually go by there? i wanted to take you my brothers address that you wanted he said he remembers you and he would like you to shoot him a quick letter if you can i know he would like to hear from his old homies
> *


You gotta go around the back bro. its the second shop from the end. Im usually there between 9 and 5 Monday-Friday. Hit me up. I dont have a sign yet. Springs Car Audio. 719-344-1728 :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 05:25 PM~20053228
> *Who's got the hook up on batteries? :dunno:
> *


How many you needing, do you have cores?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20054895
> *How many you needing, do you have cores?
> *


*
What's good bRO!*


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20054902
> *
> What's good bRO!
> *


Whats up sean, Hows H-town treating you?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta Go!---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $7000 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala builder of equal value or trade plus cash depending on trade. Thanks for looking.




























































This is a video of it hoppin. Didnt have all batts in that day.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20054417
> *Right on, I priced new ones from interstate today...damn they proud of them bishes :wow:
> *


Interstate is the batteries that i get through my homie but we usually just get the blems ( 31's) at 55 a piece. nothing wrong with them


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20054895
> *How many you needing, do you have cores?
> *


No cores..6 maybe 8


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20055401
> *Interstate is the batteries that i get through my homie but we usually just get the blems ( 31's) at 55 a piece. nothing wrong with them
> *


Yeah I can get em from interstate for 40 each but theres a 25 core charge on each one, 1 31 or 2 regular batteries for cores....I can probably find a few laying around my work but your deal sounds better and easier too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Morning ROckies
Have a GOOD day


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20055514
> *Yeah I can get em from interstate for 40 each but theres a 25 core charge on each one, 1 31 or 2 regular batteries for cores....I can probably find a few laying around my work but your deal sounds better and easier too
> *


who is your interstate rep?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20054926
> *Whats up sean, Hows H-town treating you?
> *


*GOOD bRO. Been chillen with the bROthers out here. They got shows going on nearly every weekend out here. It's hard to get used to the slabs and elbows, but that's how they ROll I guess :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2011, 07:13 AM~20057397
> *Good Morning ROckies
> Have a GOOD day
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 8 2011, 05:23 PM~20044872
> *What's up carlos. Well I FINALLY got my shipment from black magic today, except for my uppers there on backorder for another two weeks. So I gotta get my ass in gear on the cadi now. How bout you bro...How's your ride comin along? I seen you rollin the other day on hancock chuckin the duece to your homeboy in a lifted black chevy truck but I turned off before you saw me
> *


hell ya thats whats up mines comin slow man i got everything to lift it well actually still waitin on my switch box and i finally got the cash to paint it so ive been lookin around on some prices but hopefully it will be done soon iam shootin for show season well see and ya thats the homie matt he got a gold 86 cutty on 13s i think hes tryin to juice that too sometime soon


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 9 2011, 08:44 PM~20054895
> *How many you needing, do you have cores?
> *


hey homie i need some too i got cores i need 8 LMK :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 10 2011, 09:33 AM~20057957
> *hell ya thats whats up mines comin slow man i got everything to lift it well actually still waitin on my switch box and i finally got the cash to paint it so ive been lookin around on some prices but hopefully it will be done soon iam shootin for show season well see and ya thats the homie matt he got a gold 86 cutty on 13s i think hes tryin to juice that too sometime soon
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Mar 9 2011, 09:48 PM~20055401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up fellas!!!!! Just to let you guys know, Interstate wants cores for everything now. Before we use to be able to just buy them and no worries. But now they want cores, I was talkin with Joey my Interstate rep and thats what he said they were doin now.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2011, 07:43 AM~20057728
> *GOOD bRO. Been chillen with the bROthers out here. They got shows going on nearly every weekend out here. It's hard to get used to the slabs and elbows, but that's how they ROll I guess  :happysad:
> *






:wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2011, 09:57 AM~20058544
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up homie we cruising this weekend ? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2011, 08:43 AM~20057728
> *GOOD bRO. Been chillen with the bROthers out here. They got shows going on nearly every weekend out here. It's hard to get used to the slabs and elbows, but that's how they ROll I guess  :happysad:
> *



Haha..yea..I was out in Houston for work in August....same thing....Slabs everywhere.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 10 2011, 10:10 AM~20058638
> *What's up homie we cruising this weekend ? :biggrin:
> *



What up!!!!! Sounds good!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 10 2011, 07:45 AM~20057463
> *who is your interstate rep?
> *


I just called and told the guy my shop info and he said we have an account with them, he said 45.95 each for blems and I just asked if he would give me a break if I bought 8 and he said he could do 39.95 if I got 8 but he wants a 25 dollar core charge on each one or even core swap of a bad group 31s or 2 regular car batteries would work as a core for each 31 series. But if I was ballin the new ones are 97.95 and same core exchanges apply


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Batteries are $40 for reconditions with a $15 core or $80 with $15 core for new ones. 925 CCA Group 31. Reco's are sometimes hard to come by though.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 10 2011, 12:31 PM~20059609
> *What up!!!!! Sounds good!!!
> *


Weather man said its gona be high 50s and low 60s shit im popping out CRAZY CUTTY out this weekend son Who else is comming out (no **** fuckers) :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 10 2011, 03:42 PM~20061079
> *Weather man said its gona be high 50s and low 60s  shit im popping out CRAZY CUTTY out this weekend son Who else is comming out (no **** fuckers) :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
Must be nice


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2011, 04:11 PM~20061319
> *:happysad:
> Must be nice
> *


 :thumbsup: Whats up son u gona come out and play?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 10 2011, 04:15 PM~20061348
> *:thumbsup:  Whats up son u gona come out and play?
> *


My ride is in pieces :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 10 2011, 08:43 AM~20057728
> *GOOD bRO. Been chillen with the bROthers out here. They got shows going on nearly every weekend out here. It's hard to get used to the slabs and elbows, but that's how they ROll I guess  :happysad:
> *


Hows the lowrider scene??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Roy, i got that pic. Thanks again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 10 2011, 05:32 PM~20061913
> *Roy, i got that pic. Thanks again.
> *


No pRoblema Chuckster


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2011, 07:01 PM~20062548
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2011, 08:03 PM~20062560
> *:wow:
> *


Whutz Good Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2011, 07:08 PM~20062605
> *Whutz Good Roy!!!
> *


Nada just bored in Wyoming waiting for tomorroe dog 
Whats up down your way Fessor?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tomorrow*


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 10 2011, 03:42 PM~20061079
> *Weather man said its gona be high 50s and low 60s  shit im popping out CRAZY CUTTY out this weekend son Who else is comming out (no **** fuckers) :biggrin:
> *


what time :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 10 2011, 08:27 PM~20062743
> *Nada just bored in Wyoming waiting for tomorroe dog
> Whats up down your way Fessor?
> *


not much, had da dayoff today!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CityWide is cruising tomorrow night...meeting up around 8pm...i think by dillards


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

1999 LINCOLN 9,OOO OBO GET AT ME WITH ANY ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2011, 12:44 AM~20065375
> *1999 LINCOLN 9,OOO OBO GET AT ME WITH ANY ?
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride Chuch :thumbsup:






Have a GOOD day Colorado


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 11 2011, 06:07 AM~20066022
> *Bad ass ride Chuch :thumbsup:
> Have a GOOD day Colorado
> *


THANKS LOKO ITS READY FOR MILES


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719
:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2011, 01:44 AM~20065375
> *1999 LINCOLN 9,OOO OBO GET AT ME WITH ANY ?
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 10 2011, 10:49 PM~20064041
> *CityWide is cruising tomorrow night...meeting up around 8pm...i think by dillards
> *



Come pick me up! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2011, 08:13 AM~20066560
> *Come pick me up!  :biggrin:
> *


wish i could...i am rockin my chevrolegs until the Pontiac is ready


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 11 2011, 09:33 AM~20066661
> *wish i could...i am rockin my chevrolegs until the Pontiac is ready
> *



Thats why I needed a ride....im in my lamborfeeties


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 08:59 AM~20066488
> *RO4LIFE 719
> :wave:
> *


What's up. bROtha are you ready for tomorROw??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20062548
> *
> *


3:39 :worship: 

3:46 :buttkick:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2011, 01:44 AM~20065375
> *1999 LINCOLN 9,OOO OBO GET AT ME WITH ANY ?
> 
> 
> ...


Already?! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 11 2011, 10:57 AM~20067315
> *3:39  :worship:
> 
> 3:46  :buttkick:
> *


IDK


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

My b-day present to myself! 








:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 11 2011, 11:58 AM~20067786
> *SALT LAKE CITY UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068187
> *My b-day present to myself!
> 
> 
> ...


happy B-day!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068187
> *My b-day present to myself!
> 
> 
> ...


happy B-day!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2011, 12:26 PM~20068387
> *happy B-day!!!
> *


 Right on! You have a spring loaded slip on your regal dont you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 01:31 PM~20068418
> *Right on! You have a spring loaded slip on your regal dont you?
> *


yessur i do, works good!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068187
> *My b-day present to myself!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 11 2011, 12:46 PM~20068504
> *yessur i do, works good!!!
> *


Right on. Now i need to get me a spring.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068187
> *My b-day present to myself!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 11 2011, 02:31 PM~20068803
> *Right on. Now i need to get me a spring.
> *


yeah, i've had slips w/ no spring & w/ da spring & i would have to say w/ da spring works alot better!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 06:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

QUE PASO 2 MY LOWRIDER HOMIEZ IN DA CO. uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 11 2011, 07:47 PM~20070872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie... no ****!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 11 2011, 10:56 PM~20072155
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up *****??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew COLORADO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Gonna BBQ it up today for my B-day and take the ride out for criuse. If anyone's down this way, your more than welcome to come grab some grub. City park 2pm. Its gonna be a good day!  :boink:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 12 2011, 07:39 AM~20073956
> *What's up *****??
> *


*Chillen bRO. Paypal is ready to go :cheesy: *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 12 2011, 10:14 AM~20074446
> *What up CO! Gonna BBQ it up today for my B-day and take the ride out for criuse. If anyone's down this way, your more than welcome to come grab some grub. City park 2pm. Its gonna be a good day!    :boink:
> *


HAPPY B DAY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES</span>


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 12 2011, 10:33 AM~20074524
> *Chillen bRO. Paypal is ready to go  :cheesy:
> *


Done deal buddy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 9 2011, 08:13 PM~20054009
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GOODTIMES CC</span>. IS HAVING A OLD SCHOOL PARTY AT THE YUKON TAVERN. LIVE DJ. MARCH 12 @6PM-TO CLOSE. $5 AT THE DOOR. KIDS GET IN FREE BUT HAVE TO BE OUT BY 10PM. COME HAVE A "GOODTIME" NO DRAMA, EVERYONE WELCOME.
> *





> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20054108
> *525 South Circle Drive
> Colorado Springs, CO 80910-2320
> *


up up and away for GOODTIMES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO BIG CO!! :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

anybody have any dates for the cinco de mayo show in pueblo? tryna set some days off for this


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up ricky, You going tonight?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 12 2011, 10:29 AM~20074742
> *HAPPY B DAY
> *


Right on thanks!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! who did it?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I want to thank The Big GT for hosting a GOODTIME...I had a great night catching up with everyone there...


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

just got home long drive. :420: :420:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Just made it home, thanks everyone for the goodtime, nice to meet everyone I didnt alreaday know before


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say Thank You for everybody that came out
Wish I could of stayed longer to see everyone that made it later that night.
Now post the damn pics Jaime :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't belive that i can get a sunburn yesterday and then wake up to fucking snow everywhere. :angry: 

Don't they know i have car to build with my new found light? :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!! Hope everyone had a fun night, planned on goin' but at the last minute had to work OT!!! :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20070821
> *not the best pic but I just got it done last night so it's still  swollen and all that bullshit but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD Larry 
Loving that Font
GOOD to see you yesterday bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goodtimes lastnight. Good to see all the homies. Made some good connects so to all the homies I talked to about doing some stereo work, hit me up. will get your ride in and tunes up!! Summers right around the corner! Have a kickback Sunday. :420: :barf:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WANNA SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYBODY 
THAT CAME OUT TO OUR FUNCTION!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP JOSH YOU HANGING ????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wrinks how did the rest of the night go doggie?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Sounds like GOODTIMES last night. Wish I could've been there. Maybe next TIME!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 13 2011, 12:20 PM~20080959
> *Sounds like GOODTIMES last night. Wish I could've been there. Maybe next TIME!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE COMING OUT LAST NIGHT ,NOW I GONNA TRY TO PUT SOME PICS UP


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn I didn't see any tba there at all and it's in springs..... No offense to the new guys of GT but you guys deserve rookie of the year awards for hanging out all night the only OGs of the club that stood and chilled were Frita and Julian.. But I had a great time right on fellas. It was nice meeting you lacwood and bigjim


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20081317
> *damn I didn't see any tba there at all and it's in springs..... No offense to the new guys of GT but you guys deserve rookie of the year awards for hanging out all night the only OGs of the club that stood and chilled were Frita and Julian.. But I had a great time right on fellas. It was nice meeting you lacwood and bigjim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TO HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20081331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU TO HOMIE
> *


I say no offense bro for calling you rookies dog I don't mean it like that. I just mean new members of the club ya dig


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:29 PM~20081334
> *I say no offense bro for calling you rookies dog I don't mean it like that. I just mean new members of the club ya dig
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 13 2011, 01:30 PM~20081342
> *
> *


you man handled the shit out of me on the dance floor foo :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It looked like GOODTIMES and I wish I woulda stayed longer but I couldn't seem to put myself through any more torture :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20081317
> *damn I didn't see any tba there at all and it's in springs..... No offense to the new guys of GT but you guys deserve rookie of the year awards for hanging out all night the only OGs of the club that stood and chilled were Frita and Julian.. But I had a great time right on fellas. It was nice meeting you lacwood and bigjim
> *


i can only speak for myself, gotta work now so i dont miss too much in the summer, but IDK about the rest...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 13 2011, 01:31 PM~20081349
> *It looked like GOODTIMES and I wish I woulda stayed longer but I couldn't seem to put myself through any more torture :happysad:
> *


pepsi is all I can tell you bro it would of even matched your shirt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:31 PM~20081348
> *you man handled the shit out of me on the dance floor foo :cheesy:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 13 2011, 01:32 PM~20081351
> *i can only speak for myself, gotta work now so i dont miss too much in the summer, but IDK about the rest...
> *


I can relate to that bro but it would of been nice to at least see one representative from your crew. I'm not hating bro I'm just saying because we need to stick together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:32 PM~20081354
> *pepsi is all I can tell you bro it would of even matched your shirt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Feels GOOD to be sober right now
I realize how much I actually miss out on when I was wasted 
I pray that I can keep it going
Last night was I think the hardest part yet
Thanks for coming down Larry,JR,Soledad,and Melissa
GOOd to see you guys again.......without your twins(me seeing double being fawked up) :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 13 2011, 01:35 PM~20081373
> *:biggrin:
> Feels GOOD to be sober right now
> I realize how much I actually miss out on when I was wasted
> ...


in no way am I hating on a person for being sober bro thats a good thing. It's nice to go do shit like cruise your ride or whatever and not be worried about when you gonna park that shit so you can drink and I know alot of you guys reading this know what I'm talking about.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 11 2011, 07:18 PM~20071058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too much money :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:34 PM~20081362
> *I can relate to that bro but it would of been nice to at least see one representative from your crew. I'm not hating bro I'm just saying because we need to stick together
> *


i dont take it as hate, i agree w/ you 1,000,000%!!! T.B.A. slackin'... :angry:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE BUT IM SICK AS HELL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 13 2011, 11:59 AM~20080840
> *WUS SUP JOSH YOU HANGING ????
> *


Was up wrinks, im good homie, the wife and I had a goodtime last night, its was 5 before we made it home...feeling the pain today though :banghead:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20081317
> *damn I didn't see any tba there at all and it's in springs..... No offense to the new guys of GT but you guys deserve rookie of the year awards for hanging out all night the only OGs of the club that stood and chilled were Frita and Julian.. But I had a great time right on fellas. It was nice meeting you lacwood and bigjim
> *


Good to meet you too bro, thanks for showin love to the Springs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like I missed a GOOD TIME.....glad everyone had fun!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the 10,000 plus lives lost in Japan and my heart goes out to everyone affected. What a catastrophe....  

Red Cross needing donations to provide basic essentials to the Japanese.....


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 13 2011, 09:01 PM~20084628
> *Thoughts and prayers go out to the 10,000 plus lives lost in Japan and my heart goes out to everyone affected. What a catastrophe....
> 
> Red Cross needing donations to provide basic essentials to the Japanese.....
> *


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 13 2011, 10:01 PM~20084628
> *Thoughts and prayers go out to the 10,000 plus lives lost in Japan and my heart goes out to everyone affected. What a catastrophe....
> 
> Red Cross needing donations to provide basic essentials to the Japanese.....
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 12:38 PM~20081382
> *in no way am I hating on a person for being sober bro thats a good thing. It's nice to go do shit like cruise your ride or whatever and not be worried about when you gonna park that shit so you can drink and I know alot of you guys reading this know what I'm talking about.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT to all my Colorado Goodtimers and fellow lowriders!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2011, 01:52 PM~20088639
> *TTT to all my Colorado Goodtimers and fellow lowriders!!
> *


whutz good sean!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20088835
> *whutz good sean!!!
> *


What up Fes? How you doin homie? Cant wait to come down to beautiful springs this year!! Looks alot better than Kansas that's for sure lol


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2011, 02:38 PM~20088916
> *What up Fes? How you doin homie? Cant wait to come down to beautiful springs this year!! Looks alot better than Kansas that's for sure lol
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2011, 01:38 PM~20081382
> *in no way am I hating on a person for being sober bro thats a good thing. It's nice to go do shit like cruise your ride or whatever and not be worried about when you gonna park that shit so you can drink and I know alot of you guys reading this know what I'm talking about.
> *


I know you aint hating doggie
And a special thanks to everyone respecting my choice,it's hard enough to just do,let alone having someone peer pressuring
Much love I need this for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes Y Sean? :wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Whats up fes, Roy , big ceez how is every1 tonite?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20090993
> *Whats up fes, Roy , big ceez how is every1 tonite?
> *


What up Juan just kicking it in Cowboy Country...you?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Kool Roy jus Kickin at home I want to Sooo bad to tell every1 about a meeting I have tomorrow but I don't want to jump da gun too fast. All I can say right now is it might be real good news Fo me n all my fellow riderz in da 303 n 719. I hope in 24 hrs to make da big announcement n to thank every1 including u who have be patient n Nva stopped believing in me or my dream.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 14 2011, 07:19 PM~20091046
> *Kool Roy jus Kickin at home I want to Sooo bad to tell every1 about a meeting I have tomorrow but I don't want to jump da gun too fast. All I can say right now is it might be real good news Fo me n all my fellow riderz in da 303 n 719. I hope in 24 hrs to make da big announcement n to thank every1 including u who have be patient n Nva stopped believing in me or my dream.
> *


Cool can't wait to hear the news Big Uso :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAG3ROY, TOPTHIS, Minilove92


What up Big Ruben :wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks USO you will be da first to know either way it goes tomorrow but fro early talks things sound like it's an all green light on da partnership. Again thanks Fo ur support patience.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 14 2011, 07:35 PM~20091224
> *Thanks USO you will be da first to know either way it goes tomorrow but fro early talks things sound like it's an all green light on da partnership. Again thanks Fo ur support patience.
> *


If I can be any help let me know homie


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

sup roy :wave:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:wave: k onda BIG 719


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 07:23 PM~20091094
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAG3ROY, TOPTHIS, Minilove92
> What up Big Ruben :wave:
> *


whats up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 14 2011, 07:38 PM~20091249
> *sup roy :wave:
> *


Sup Big Swiggs


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 06:40 PM~20091271
> *Sup Big Swiggs
> *


how you been good timer? hope all is well !!!!


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 14 2011, 07:42 PM~20091287
> *how you been good timer? hope all is well !!!!
> *


Doing Great bro ,how the hell you been brother?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up roy? Sorry I missed you the other night (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 14 2011, 07:50 PM~20091369
> *What's up roy? Sorry I missed you the other night (no ****)
> *


I left early dog sorry I missed you(no joto)


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Whats up cuzzin ?? Whats going on USO ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 14 2011, 08:12 PM~20091636
> *Whats up cuzzin ?? Whats going on USO ?
> *


Not much Cuzzin just working out of state chillin in a dump hotel
How the hell are you and the Fam Justin?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 07:06 PM~20090933
> *What up Big Fes Y Sean? :wave:
> *


whutz good roy, juan & everyone else!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 14 2011, 07:19 PM~20091046
> *Kool Roy jus Kickin at home I want to Sooo bad to tell every1 about a meeting I have tomorrow but I don't want to jump da gun too fast. All I can say right now is it might be real good news Fo me n all my fellow riderz in da 303 n 719. I hope in 24 hrs to make da big announcement n to thank every1 including u who have be patient n Nva stopped believing in me or my dream.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20090993
> *Whats up fes, Roy , big ceez how is every1 tonite?
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 14 2011, 08:56 PM~20092141
> *:wave:
> *


que pajo cesar!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up peeps


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

que pajo fesor haha


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Mar 14 2011, 07:40 PM~20091267
> *whats up Roy
> *


wud up Ruben?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wus up larry


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What's happening Chuck I see your getting some layitlow before work also


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 15 2011, 06:52 AM~20094944
> *What's happening Chuck I see your getting some layitlow before work also
> *


Ya, i gota get to it when i can. The evenings are damn busy. Plus the whole family is sleeping, no interuptions. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan and Chucks
Have a GOOD day fellas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 14 2011, 09:00 PM~20092187
> *que pajo cesar!!!
> *



Whats good papo?!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Mar 14 2011, 11:49 PM~20093701
> *wus up larry
> *


Not much bro so did you sell the monte??I see you have an 80 cutlass now??Pics?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!

T.B.A is slackin on the get togethers  .....somethin we need to change!!! 

Looks like it was GOODTIMES this past weekend.

We will definitely be making more of an effort to participate in other club functions, in town and out of town


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! whutz up Tyrone, Izzy & everyone else...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2011, 10:38 AM~20096624
> *Whutz good CO!!! whutz up Tyrone, Izzy & everyone else...
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20096573
> *What up CO!!!
> 
> T.B.A is slackin on the get togethers  .....somethin we need to change!!!
> ...


coo cool


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!! :wave: 
AND YA IZZY IT WAS A REAL GOOD TIME YALL MISSED OUT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 10 2011, 09:50 AM~20058481
> *:wave:
> *


whats good rick missed one hell of a party i was still drunk when i woke up on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 15 2011, 10:29 AM~20096573
> *What up CO!!!
> 
> T.B.A is slackin on the get togethers  .....somethin we need to change!!!
> ...


 :happysad: yup next time had alot of honey dues


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 15 2011, 01:19 PM~20097221
> *whats good rick missed one hell of a party i was still drunk when i woke up on sunday :biggrin:
> *



Damn sounds like some GOODTIMES


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 07:23 PM~20091754
> *Not much Cuzzin just working out of state chillin in a dump hotel
> How the hell are you and the Fam Justin?
> *


Doing good , pops is back in the hospital . Busy at work . where you workin now ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20099747
> *Doing good , pops is back in the hospital . Busy at work . where you workin now ?
> *


In wyoming
hopefully your Dad gets through it ok 
my prayers are with him cuz


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 06:05 PM~20099809
> *In wyoming
> hopefully your Dad gets through it ok
> my prayers are with him cuz
> *


Thanks . Wyoming damn had to travel for some work . hopefully you can find some work closer to home .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 15 2011, 07:22 PM~20099962
> *Thanks . Wyoming damn had to travel for some work . hopefully you can find some work closer to home .
> *


it's a company from Colorado and they are paying me a per diem so it's all gravy
How's the TC ?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 06:37 PM~20100117
> *it's a company from Colorado and they are paying me a per diem so it's all gravy
> How's the TC ?
> *


Town Car is doing good , I just picked the El Camino back up also . Wifey is now a full USO member


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 15 2011, 07:40 PM~20100149
> *Town Car is doing good , I just picked the El Camino back up also . Wifey is now a full USO member
> *


That's cool :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 07:42 PM~20100164
> *2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Big Sean how you been bRO?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good afternoon Roy? How are u brother? U ready to get da he'll out of wyo? Lol


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 07:44 PM~20100187
> *What up Big Sean how you been bRO?
> *


*Doing GOOD bRO, enjoying the weather over this way.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 07:52 PM~20100236
> *Good afternoon Roy? How are u brother? U ready to get da he'll out of wyo? Lol
> *


hell yeah I'm ready...but the monies helps me fix my bucket :cheesy:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

wazzz up CO.... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 07:56 PM~20100244
> *Doing GOOD bRO, enjoying the weather over this way.
> *


Same her bRO warmed up to a nice 52 degrees here today :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 07:57 PM~20100263
> *Same her bRO warmed up to a nice 52 degrees here today :cheesy:
> *


*78 here, but u got the better weather with that 52  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:02 PM~20100303
> *78 here, but u got the better weather with that 52
> *


I hear that's GOOD for Laramie :happysad: 
How you adapting to Houstone?
It humid yet?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sean hru it's Juan&tory fro USO Denver chapter


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:04 PM~20100319
> *I hear that's GOOD for Laramie  :happysad:
> How you adapting to Houstone?
> It humid yet?
> *


*I'm starting to get to know my way aROund more and more. Not too much humidity yet, they say 1 more month and it's gonna be awful. :happysad: *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 08:13 PM~20100402
> *Sean hru it's Juan&tory fro USO Denver chapter
> *



So any good news today Juan? :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 08:13 PM~20100402
> *Sean hru it's Juan&tory fro USO Denver chapter
> *


*How u doing Fam? What's GOOD with that USO Life? How's the 65 coming along?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut good sean!!!

...& roy, juan, julian & everyone else... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut good sean!!!

...& roy, juan, julian & everyone else... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:19 PM~20100487
> *I'm starting to get to know my way aROund more and more. Not too much humidity yet, they say 1 more month and it's gonna be awful.  :happysad:
> *


Humidity sucks but I'm sure you'll be strolling with that AC blasting :biggrin: 

How's that Rag doing?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2011, 08:23 PM~20100532
> *Whut good sean!!!
> 
> ...& roy, juan, julian & everyone else... :biggrin:
> *


*Chillen Carnal, you flip that Regal yet?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WHAT up Fes Y Julian


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20100552
> *Chillen Carnal, you flip that Regal yet?
> *


nah not yet might keep it a minute longer... :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigCeez, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, OVERTIME, *cl1965ss*, Minilove92, AllHustle NoLove

:wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 15 2011, 09:32 PM~20100609
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BigCeez, RAG3ROY, fesboogie, OVERTIME, cl1965ss, Minilove92, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:25 PM~20100546
> *Humidity sucks but I'm sure you'll be strolling with that AC blasting  :biggrin:
> 
> How's that Rag doing?
> *


*It's made more pROgress since I've been gone than its had in the past 2 years. My Compa Chuck is all over it. It's a GOOD thing and a bad thing cause he's going thROugh everything sending chROme back just cause he don't think it's up to par. He pays for it all and sends me a bill with a "by the way" LOL :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 15 2011, 08:30 PM~20100589
> *nah not yet might keep it a minute longer... :happysad:
> *


*PM me a bad economy price so I can take it off ur hands. :cheesy: I want something to cruise down here.*


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up big ceez yes Sirrrrrr very good news Srry but 1 more thing to tie up before big announcement. Sean Tory is trying her hardest to get it done but she ain't giving up. How's H-TOWN treating u? We sure miss u down here. Hope to see u sometime this summer? Fes hru brother ? Doing good over here life is real good right now. Jus had a meeting with some ppl I will start networking with here in D-TOWN.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, lacwood, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, fesboogie, OVERTIME, Minilove92

Sup bRO!*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I just picked this 14" makita chop saw and stand off of craigslist for $85, It like brand new. :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 08:38 PM~20100693
> *Wat up big ceez yes Sirrrrrr very good news Srry but 1 more thing to tie up before big announcement.                                                                                                Sean Tory is trying her hardest to get it done but she ain't giving up. How's H-TOWN treating u? We sure miss u down here. Hope to see u sometime this summer?                Fes hru brother ? Doing good over here life is real good right now. Jus had a meeting with some ppl I will start networking with here in D-TOWN.
> *



Looking forward to the good news. Cesar (Impalas) came over earlier and we rapped for a minute also. He says hello.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 15 2011, 07:39 PM~20100713
> *I just picked this 14" makita chop saw and stand off of craigslist for $85, It like brand new. :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :wow: Great come up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:35 PM~20100652
> *It's made more pROgress since I've been gone than its had in the past 2 years. My Compa Chuck is all over it. It's a GOOD thing and a bad thing cause he's going thROugh everything sending chROme back just cause he don't think it's up to par. He pays for it all and sends me a bill with a "by the way" LOL  :happysad:
> *


LOL @ BTW

Damn that fawkers gonna be a heavy ass hitter
GOOD thing Chucks is there for you :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 15 2011, 08:39 PM~20100713
> *I just picked this 14" makita chop saw and stand off of craigslist for $85, It like brand new. :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice saw 
Does it help you cut the right size? :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 15 2011, 08:39 PM~20100713
> *I just picked this 14" makita chop saw and stand off of craigslist for $85, It like brand new. :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:38 PM~20100703
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: AllHustle NoLove, cl1965ss, lacwood, RAG3ROY, BigCeez, fesboogie, OVERTIME, Minilove92
> 
> ...


What's up brother hope you're doing good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20100676
> *PM me a bad economy price so I can take it off ur hands.  :cheesy:  I want something to cruise down here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20100876
> *That's a nice saw
> Does it help you cut the right size? :cheesy:
> *


Hey, :twak: 

Dont you still need some help from a homie? :dunno: 


:happysad:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx ceez I got to spend some time with my bro Cesar Saturday nite it was sure nice to talk to him again. R u going 2 da sho n shine on Saturday on Fedz at da bowling alley ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 15 2011, 08:59 PM~20100889
> *What's up brother hope you're doing good
> *


Just talked to homie again
every bit of info is wanted doggie
He is anxiously awaiting


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 09:02 PM~20100929
> *Thanx ceez I got to spend some time with my bro Cesar Saturday nite it was sure nice to talk to him again. R u going 2 da sho n shine on Saturday on Fedz at da bowling alley ?
> *



I wish...I have to work on Saturdays......we are gonna have to hang out USO. March 27th we are having a bar b que...you and yours are more then welcome to come.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20100912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll Fo sure save da date. So with a busy cinco weekend do u kno where u gonna be at ? We r gonna skip da parade n go support lee n his show in Greeley we will always sho lee love he has always been there Fo us n we Nva forget real ppl.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 09:16 PM~20101121
> *:uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Imma have to use that one :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 15 2011, 08:59 PM~20100889
> *What's up brother hope you're doing good
> *


*Call me bRO, 719-671-5453 in case u don't got the number....*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, JM6386, Minilove92



:wave: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

JUST IN!!!!! 1/O Monster Power Cable. 400 Series. Blue in color. Here is the Monster website with specs on the cable. Sugg. Retail is $6.00/ft. This roll only I'll do $4.00/ft. for the CO homies! When its gone its gone.

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3111


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20101141
> *Imma have to use that one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 15 2011, 09:20 PM~20101153
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY, JM6386, Minilove92
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Sup Homie*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ricky and Jaime :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Joe


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20101237
> *What up Ricky and Jaime :wave:
> *



Wut up Mr. roy how tings going with ur interior?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20101237
> *What up Ricky and Jaime :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!!GT UP.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20101211
> *Sup Homie
> *



Wut up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 15 2011, 09:01 PM~20100918
> *Hey,  :twak:
> 
> Dont you still need some help from a homie? :dunno:
> ...


I'm just fawkin wit ya foolio


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 15 2011, 09:27 PM~20101256
> *Wut up Mr. roy how tings going with ur interior?
> *


Interior is done now focusing on paint and a few chiny tings :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 10:30 PM~20101287
> *I'm just fawkin wit ya foolio
> *


You know its not polite to make fun of people with a glass eye and cant see anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20101243
> *And Joe
> *


Whats up everyone?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 15 2011, 09:33 PM~20101323
> *You know its not polite to make fun of people with a glass eye and cant see anymore. :biggrin:
> *


Blind outta one eye and can't see out the other :0


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin GT UP ........


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 10:37 PM~20101354
> *Blind outta one eye and can't see out the other :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 15 2011, 09:42 PM~20101396
> *:biggrin GT UP ........
> *


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave: hi co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20101299
> *Interior is done now focusing on paint and a few chiny tings :happysad:
> *



Haha u knew wut I meant THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Morning CO!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 15 2011, 09:17 PM~20101126
> *I'll Fo sure save da date. So with a busy cinco weekend do u kno where u gonna be at ? We r gonna skip da parade n go support lee n his show in Greeley we will always sho lee love he has always been there Fo us n we Nva forget real ppl.
> *



We will more then likely be in Greeley as well for cinco. Keep me posted if you guys can make it.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

61 Impala

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2268579676.html

:biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

K onda BIG CO uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2011, 11:46 AM~20106240
> *61 Impala
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2268579676.html
> ...


That's nice :thumbsup: but a 286 an 14'z :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:35 PM~20100652
> *It's made more pROgress since I've been gone than its had in the past 2 years. My Compa Chuck is all over it. It's a GOOD thing and a bad thing cause he's going thROugh everything sending chROme back just cause he don't think it's up to par. He pays for it all and sends me a bill with a "by the way" LOL  :happysad:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 16 2011, 12:50 PM~20106269
> *That's nice :thumbsup: but a 286 an 14'z :thumbsdown:
> *



Perfect bubble to make your own :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20100676
> *PM me a bad economy price so I can take it off ur hands.  :cheesy:  I want something to cruise down here.
> *


you should of just kept the monte foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The weather is the bomb down here in LJ today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! My bad sean i was @ work & logged off before i seen your post!!! bad economy price... lol!!! i'll pm you :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20101154
> *JUST IN!!!!! 1/O Monster Power Cable. 400 Series. Blue in color. Here is the Monster website with specs on the cable. Sugg. Retail is $6.00/ft. This roll only I'll do $4.00/ft. for the CO homies! When its gone its gone.
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3111
> ...


100 ft left.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 16 2011, 02:53 PM~20106773
> *GOODTIMES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P. Nate Dogg


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2011, 04:51 PM~20107147
> *R.I.P. Nate Dogg
> *



x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

this my shit


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 16 2011, 04:51 PM~20107147
> *R.I.P. Nate Dogg
> *


x72 He was right, NOBODY does it better or ever will!!! :angel:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good afternoon Roy, big ceez,fez,Sean n da rest of my fellow CO riderz !!!! Nate dogg u n ur smooth voice will Nva be forgotten RIP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 07:06 PM~20108216
> *Good afternoon Roy, big ceez,fez,Sean n da rest of my fellow CO riderz !!!!                          Nate dogg u n ur smooth voice will Nva be forgotten RIP
> *


What up Mr.Juan


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not much Roy this nice weather gots me thinking about summer nites at da park with lowriders n ladies everywhere!!! Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 07:13 PM~20108290
> *Not much Roy this nice weather gots me thinking about summer nites at da park with lowriders n ladies everywhere!!! Lol
> *


You aint lying
For me these nice days are just telling me I need to bust ass(No Joto) on the ride because TIME is running out :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 07:06 PM~20108216
> *Good afternoon Roy, big ceez,fez,Sean n da rest of my fellow CO riderz !!!!                          Nate dogg u n ur smooth voice will Nva be forgotten RIP
> *


*Sup Mr. Juan!*


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

What up Sean ? I see da big RO in da house!!!! Thanx Fo asking me n Tory r doing good kind of Tory messed up her knee real bad da other day so she in a lil pain right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 07:53 PM~20108637
> *What up Sean ? I see da big RO in da house!!!! Thanx Fo asking me n Tory r doing good kind of Tory messed up her knee real bad da other day so she in a lil pain right now.
> *


Tell her I said to get well soon


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

I will Roy she is sleeping right now it helps her with da pain. Roy I need to ask da bank of dad lol for a loan before I could make my big announcement.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:11 PM~20108782
> *I will Roy she is sleeping right now it helps her with da pain. Roy I need to ask da bank of dad lol for a loan before I could make my big announcement.
> *


well hurry annd ask cause you know we're all anxiously awaiting it :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy is it Tru that this yrs Denver stop will only have 273 available ? Have u sent ur pre-reg in yet? We're Fo sure gonna send it FRI we hope they give us a spot ? Wonder why they even moved it in da 1st place ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:24 PM~20108865
> *Roy is it Tru that this yrs Denver stop will only have 273 available ? Have u sent ur pre-reg in yet? We're Fo sure gonna send it FRI we hope they give us a spot ? Wonder why they even moved it in da 1st place ?
> *


You heard right homie and it's across the street this year in the National Western Complex
LRM don't give a crap about the entries they care about the admission fees
So even though there are less entries LRM will make probably more money by the price differential of the other place,because the spectators will be there
I am sending off my pre-reg as soon as I get home this weekend


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:11 PM~20108782
> *I will Roy she is sleeping right now it helps her with da pain. Roy I need to ask da bank of dad lol for a loan before I could make my big announcement.
> *


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well at least 1 good thing is pre-reg went bac down again to $25 but ur right n I feel that is what has saved da show stop here is da gate admission. I guess this year will be really be da best of da best in da 303. Da 1 person truck I want so bad to go up against Sooo bad always boycotts LRM so we may Nva get tha chance to find out who would come out on top. I can't wait to see how this turns out this is our version of da 68 teams picked Fo da march mAdness nobody wants to be CU buffs this year. Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 PM~20109075
> *Well at least 1 good thing is pre-reg went bac down again to $25 but ur right n I feel that is what has saved da show stop here is da gate admission. I guess this year will be really be da best of da best in da 303. Da 1 person truck I want so bad to go up against Sooo bad always boycotts LRM so we may Nva get tha chance to find out who would come out on top. I can't wait to see how this turns out this is our version of da 68 teams picked Fo da march mAdness nobody wants to be CU buffs this year. Lol
> *


yeah hopefully the quality is better
There has been some garbage at the last few I seen


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

No comment


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:51 PM~20109133
> *No comment
> *


Well not saying my car is no Gem but damn some of the rides I've seen were down right embarrassing :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20109157
> *Well not saying my car is no Gem but damn some of the rides I've seen were down right embarrassing :happysad:
> *




I just wanted to park close to the complex :dunno:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

O k Thanx Fo saying it that way cuz that is what I was thinking. Our truck is no wrapped with envy but some ppl gotta definity step their game up. Alot of ppl don't know alot of da work on da truck was done by us. Here's another thing Roy do u think that a reason for quality of cars at shows is cuz ppl don't know how 2 take constructive criticism they get defensive real quick. Believe me that is our #1 weapon we listen when ppl give us advice about da truck.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20109254
> *I just wanted to park close to the complex :dunno:
> *


You foolio :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Big ceez what's ur thoughts on this?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20109305
> *You foolio :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20109279
> *O k Thanx Fo saying it that way cuz that is what I was thinking. Our truck is no wrapped with envy but some ppl gotta definity step their game up. Alot of ppl don't know alot of da work on da truck was done by us. Here's another thing Roy do u think that a reason for quality of cars at shows is cuz ppl don't know how 2 take constructive criticism they get defensive real quick. Believe me that is our #1 weapon we listen when ppl give us advice about da truck.
> *


yea alot of people get butthurt when they hear something
I take it in stride ,shit I'm a Lowrider trying to show my shit,not a lowshower trying to Lowride so any info is appreciated because I'm a newbie to the show scene


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:08 PM~20109320
> *Big ceez what's ur thoughts on this?
> *



I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....but I have seen cars in the show that the owner clearly didn't take the time to clean the rims or wax the car or even have an ounce of pride in their ride. But sometimes those cars help the ones that do have the quality work put into it just stand out that much more....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2011, 09:14 PM~20109379
> *I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....but I have seen cars in the show that the owner clearly didn't take the time to clean the rims or wax the car or even have an ounce of pride in their ride.  But sometimes those cars help the ones that do have the quality work put into it just stand out that much more....
> *


I'm glad I made those other cars stand out :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Sal :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:17 PM~20109412
> *I'm glad I made those other cars stand out :cheesy:
> *




Lol.....loco..


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah right Roy ur shit be on point I know it would be OUR honor to show nxt 2 u no lie.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:22 PM~20109478
> *Yeah right Roy ur shit be on point I know it would be OUR honor to show nxt 2 u no lie.
> *


I appreciate that bro but I aint satisfied yet
I need to totally redo my whole ride
Half will be this year and half next year, if things go as GOOD as these TIMES are right now

I really hope I can just get my chit show able to line up next to your immaculate ride homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:53 PM~20109157
> *Well not saying my car is no Gem but damn some of the rides I've seen were down right embarrassing :happysad:
> *


x100


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20109157
> *Well not saying my car is no Gem but damn some of the rides I've seen were down right embarrassing :happysad:
> *


X3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20109592
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:




So how about the legendary trophy taking homie give us a few pointers on how to get points in a show :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:35 PM~20109604
> *:wave:
> So how about the legendary trophy taking homie give us a few pointers on how to get points in a show :cheesy:
> *


*WHACHUTAKENBOUTWILLIS :biggrin: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:36 PM~20109618
> *WHACHUTAKENBOUTWILLIS :biggrin:
> *


lil pointers on points....cause I know you know em all :yes:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx n u got da desire like we do to be the best. Da day we r satisfied with da truck is da day I walk away fro da game.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:39 PM~20109638
> *Thanx n u got da desire like we do to be the best. Da day we r satisfied with da truck is da day I walk away fro da game.
> *


That desire is few and far between homie and those that have it stand out among others.Only the ones that have it can spot others with that same quality I feel.........If that makes any sense at all :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20109626
> *lil pointers on points....cause I know you know em all :yes:
> *


*There are a lot of things to get points on, obviously the more mods the more points.

But to the everyday Lowrider to maximize points you must show everything as much as possible. Some people hide things going for a "clean" look and lose points for it. Another simple thing to maximize points is to clean, clean, clean. Get the ROcks out your tires, clean the glass, etc.*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:42 PM~20109673
> *That desire is few and far between homie and those that have it stand out among others.Only the ones that have it can spot others with that same quality I feel.........If that makes any sense at all :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20109686
> *There are a lot of things to get points on, obviously the more mods the more points.
> 
> But to the everyday Lowrider to maximize points you must show everything as much as possible. Some people hide things going for a "clean" look and lose points for it. Another simple thing to maximize points is to clean, clean, clean. Get the ROcks out your tires, clean the glass, etc.
> *




See now that is experience :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20109686
> *There are a lot of things to get points on, obviously the more mods the more points.
> 
> But to the everyday Lowrider to maximize points you must show everything as much as possible. Some people hide things going for a "clean" look and lose points for it. Another simple thing to maximize points is to clean, clean, clean. Get the ROcks out your tires, clean the glass, etc.
> *


*Quality, craftsmanship, cleanliness, mods...*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 10:46 PM~20109720
> *Quality, craftsmanship, cleanliness, mods...
> *


I have none. :happysad: I guess i will just take the loss.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20109720
> *Quality, craftsmanship, cleanliness, mods...
> *


datswutdafawkimtalmbout





Now just to learn how to get each one :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 09:48 PM~20109737
> *I have none. :happysad:  I guess i will just take the loss.
> *


shaddup fawker
at least your stereo prolly werks


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, Minilove92, impala63



Wut upper Co :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Mar 16 2011, 09:49 PM~20109759
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, Minilove92, impala63
> Wut upper Co     :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 08:43 PM~20109686
> *There are a lot of things to get points on, obviously the more mods the more points.
> 
> But to the everyday Lowrider to maximize points you must show everything as much as possible. Some people hide things going for a "clean" look and lose points for it. Another simple thing to maximize points is to clean, clean, clean. Get the ROcks out your tires, clean the glass, etc.
> *


Well said n remember also lil attenation to detail like leafing n striping these lil points add up in da long run. Also bug LRM about ur point sheet n study it n look at ur weakest point n improve on it and fellow that system thro out da point sheet.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 16 2011, 09:49 PM~20109759
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: raiderhater719, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, AllHustle NoLove, Minilove92, impala63
> Wut upper Co    :biggrin:
> *


*SUP!  *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:49 PM~20109756
> *shaddup fawker
> at least your stereo prolly werks
> *


I don't know it is all still in the box. :wow: 

I can't help it that your car is a amp eater. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20109779
> *Well said n remember also lil attenation to detail like leafing n striping these lil points add up in da long run. Also bug LRM about ur point sheet n study it n look at ur weakest point n improve on it and fellow that system thro out da point sheet.
> *


*Yes Sir :yes: *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20109784
> *SUP!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20109779
> *Well said n remember also lil attenation to detail like leafing n striping these lil points add up in da long run. Also bug LRM about ur point sheet n study it n look at ur weakest point n improve on it and fellow that system thro out da point sheet.
> *


*Key word here is "BUG". They say they will send it to you everytime you call and nothing shows up. Gotta keep callen....*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:50 PM~20109767
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 08:51 PM~20109779
> *Well said n remember also lil attenation to detail like leafing n striping these lil points add up in da long run. Also bug LRM about ur point sheet n study it n look at ur weakest point n improve on it and fellow that system thro out da point sheet.
> *


Hey I'm from new mexico but will they really let you have your point sheet? i always wanted to see what I got.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20109790
> *I don't know it is all still in the box. :wow:
> 
> I can't help it that your car is a amp eater. :biggrin:
> *



And a very expensive one at that :banghead:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20109819
> *Hey I'm from new mexico but will they really let you have your point sheet? i always wanted to see what I got.....
> *


*Yeah they will, but you have to call them and bug the shit out of them to send it to you. You have to be persistent!  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I asked for a point sheet foor my old Monte....boy was that car low on the point system
I never got one for the Deuce because they said it wasn't judged in the show because of me not filling out the registration slip :angry:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20109832
> *Yeah they will, but you have to call them and bug the shit out of them to send it to you. You have to be persistent!
> *


Thanks bro, mite try next time I go to a show.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:56 PM~20109830
> *And a very expensive one at that :banghead:
> *


I think that you will be fine, since you got rid of that cancer soundstream.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 09:59 PM~20109882
> *I think that you will be fine, since you got rid of that cancer soundstream.
> *


Do you remember it happened to the new Alpine too?
I think the speakers are wired wrong :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

1 more thing here Y r ppl getting away fro putting up displays fro their show plans this also has been having me scratch my head ? Those 1 or 2 points could be da difference. Darren 505 Wat up n yes they will send u it jus gotta call. Nice to have u join us 2nite.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:00 PM~20109896
> *Do you remember it happened to the new Alpine too?
> I think the speakers are wired wrong :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats like saying.... you don't know how to lay pipe. :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20109912
> *1 more thing here Y r ppl getting away fro putting up displays fro their show plans this also has been having me scratch my head ? Those 1 or 2 points could be da difference. Darren 505 Wat up n yes they will send u it jus gotta call. Nice to have u join us 2nite.
> *


Thanks bro.... You guys in co looking good!! That was a question I always wanted to know...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 10:01 PM~20109912
> *1 more thing here Y r ppl getting away fro putting up displays fro their show plans this also has been having me scratch my head ? Those 1 or 2 points could be da difference. Darren 505 Wat up n yes they will send u it jus gotta call. Nice to have u join us 2nite.
> *


It's nice not to have to put up a display for me because after the show I'm rollin the blvd :cheesy: 
I put a lil one up in the Pueblo show because my trunk looked like ass and I didn't wanna open it and I needed the points from the display to compensate for the trunk
I still got 2nd :happysad: 
Maybe this year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 10:04 PM~20109945
> *Thats like saying.... you don't know how to lay pipe. :wow:
> *


YOU know I know how to lay pipe (lil joto) :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:05 PM~20109957
> *YOU know I know how to lay pipe (lil joto) :0
> *


 :dunno: 


:sprint:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:05 PM~20109957
> *YOU know I know how to LAY PIPE (lil joto) :0
> *


 Is that gotta do with work???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 10:07 PM~20109968
> *:dunno:
> :sprint:
> *


You think I should just get new woofers or guat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 10:11 PM~20110002
> *Is that gotta do with work???
> *


Only on the Weekdays :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan,Max,Chucks,and Ricky :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:12 PM~20110016
> *You think I should just get new woofers or guat?
> *


I am going to come down there on the 26 and look at some of your shit and come up with a game plan for the trunk. I think the subs are fine, but we can check them out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 10:15 PM~20110043
> *I am going to come down there on the 26 and look at some of your shit and come up with a game plan for the trunk. I think the subs are fine, but we can check them out.
> *


Damn the 26th
OK we can be like WCC then I think that's the day we gonna sand my bucket and get it prepped for paint :cheesy:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:14 PM~20110041
> *What up Ivan,Max,Chucks,and Ricky :wave:
> *


what up Roy What's new. Alot i  see


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to thank every1 Fo thier input 2 nite n look foward to a great summer ahead. In no way did I mean to offend any1 tonite as I believe there are different levels of computation ppl want to be at so whether u a blvd rider or a show stopper do ur thing n celebrate this proud lifestyle we call lowridering. Also as I lowrider don't forget to thank the women n men who have given us this oppurnity to live in a country where we are feel to lowride. Remember those who have given a lil n especially da ones whose who gave thier all n ultimate saciface. Good nite n my GOD take care n watch over my fellow riderz.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:13 PM~20110020
> *Only on the Weekdays :happysad:
> *


Okay, just wondering. We use to use that same line when we working too......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 10:17 PM~20110077
> *Okay, just wondering. We use to use that same line when we working too......
> *


Yeah I install Water,Sewer,and Storm bRO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110059
> *Damn the 26th
> OK we can be like WCC then I think that's the day we gonna sand my bucket and get it prepped for paint :cheesy:
> *


I am on call this weekend, so it has to be on the 26. Got a meeting on the 27th. I will bring some things to test the amp, radio, subs and everything else.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 10:17 PM~20110072
> *I want to thank every1 Fo thier input 2 nite n look foward to a great summer ahead. In no way did I mean to offend any1 tonite as I believe there are different levels of computation ppl want to be at so whether u a blvd rider or a show stopper do ur thing n celebrate this proud lifestyle we call lowridering. Also as I lowrider don't forget to thank the women n men who have given us this oppurnity to live in a country where we are feel to lowride. Remember those who have given a lil n especially da ones whose who gave thier all n ultimate saciface. Good nite n my GOD take care n watch over my fellow riderz.
> *


GOOD night Juan


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 16 2011, 09:19 PM~20110093
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 16 2011, 10:19 PM~20110092
> *I am on call this weekend, so it has to be on the 26. Got a meeting on the 27th. I will bring some things to test the amp, radio, subs and everything else.
> *


Cool 
Car will be in garage under construction so not going anywhere soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 16 2011, 10:17 PM~20110066
> *what up Roy What's new. Alot i   see
> *


A lil Max
Just trying to be ready for this year homie
How them bad ass Impalas doing?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:18 PM~20110084
> *Yeah I install Water,Sewer,and Storm bRO
> *


   yeah, what I kinda was talking bout too.... Remember them saying that.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:21 PM~20110121
> *A lil Max
> Just trying to be ready for this year homie
> How them bad ass Impalas doing?
> *


living my brother look GOOD down south :biggrin: can't wait to see the 3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm outskies,gotta work my ass off tomorrow(No Joto)
Laters Colorado.Keep this topic moving :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2011, 10:20 PM~20110105
> *:wave:
> *


What's up bRO how is the new old job


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:14 PM~20110041
> *What up Ivan,Max,Chucks,and Ricky :wave:
> *



Whats up Mr. roy hows things going man


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 16 2011, 10:17 PM~20110072
> *I want to thank every1 Fo thier input 2 nite n look foward to a great summer ahead. In no way did I mean to offend any1 tonite as I believe there are different levels of computation ppl want to be at so whether u a blvd rider or a show stopper do ur thing n celebrate this proud lifestyle we call lowridering. Also as I lowrider don't forget to thank the women n men who have given us this oppurnity to live in a country where we are feel to lowride. Remember those who have given a lil n especially da ones whose who gave thier all n ultimate saciface. Good nite n my GOD take care n watch over my fellow riderz.
> *



Couldn't of said it better


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 AM~20112504
> *Whutz happenin' CO!!!
> *


What up wit them new videos


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 17 2011, 08:44 AM~20112771
> *What up wit them new videos
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:05 PM~20109951
> *It's nice not to have to put up a display for me because after the show I'm rollin the blvd :cheesy:
> I put a lil one up in the Pueblo show because my trunk looked like ass and I didn't wanna open it and I needed the points from the display to compensate for the trunk
> I still got 2nd :happysad:
> ...


I had a display and I still hit the blvd after the show :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20109686
> *There are a lot of things to get points on, obviously the more mods the more points.
> 
> But to the everyday Lowrider to maximize points you must show everything as much as possible. Some people hide things going for a "clean" look and lose points for it. Another simple thing to maximize points is to clean, clean, clean. Get the ROcks out your tires, clean the glass, etc.
> *


No offense but lowrider is dumb when it comes to points and I'll give you an example. My brothers ride has a radio delete plate in it so he looses points because the factory radio is gone. Well those delete plates aren't being handed out there were only a few made. They are not reproduced they were made only on cars that people didn't or couldn't afford the factory radio. I'd rather see a clean install like this than a radio in there that doesn't work or is never used because it's older than shit.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2011, 09:15 AM~20112925
> *No offense but lowrider is dumb when it comes to points and I'll give you an example. My brothers ride has a radio delete plate in it so he looses points because the factory radio is gone. Well those delete plates aren't being handed out there were only a few made. They are not reproduced they were made only on cars that people didn't or couldn't afford the factory radio. I'd rather see a clean install like this than a radio in there that doesn't work or is never used because it's older than shit.
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you there bro, and don't they say everything must be working. Like the car has to be able to start and dive forward and backward..... so the radio should be the same........ Just my.opinion.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20109254
> *I just wanted to park close to the complex :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 17 2011, 09:44 AM~20112771
> *What up wit them new videos
> *


I put in the CO order!!! I should have plenty of them by the end of the month... Roll'n is coming out wit' them on the 31st, im TRYIN' to get him to send me mine asap!!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


I see alot of Denver on there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 17 2011, 10:28 AM~20112984
> *I would have to agree with you there bro, and don't they say everything must be working. Like the car has to be able to start and dive forward and backward..... so the radio should be the same........ Just my.opinion.
> *


yup very true


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2011, 11:47 AM~20113439
> *yup very true
> *


x3... not that im into that stuff but I do agree!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 11:52 AM~20113455
> *x3... not that im into that stuff but I do agree!!!
> *



x66


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 17 2011, 11:55 AM~20113475
> *x66
> *


Que pajo Cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 10:29 AM~20113322
> *I see alot of Denver on there!!!
> *


mr boogie have you seen the whole video yet?i was talking alot of shit to Todd i had major pom poms cheer leading that night !lol sticking up for our home town hero Jose! :biggrin: i was :loco:that night lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2011, 12:00 PM~20113491
> *mr boogie have you seen the whole video yet?i was talking alot of shit to Todd i had major pom poms cheer leading that night !lol sticking up for our home town hero Jose! :biggrin:    i was :loco:that night lol
> *


I dont think anyone has seen the whole video other than Roll'n yet but yeah he said you were all in the mix on the video!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20113499
> *I dont think anyone has seen the whole video other than Roll'n yet but yeah he said you were all in the mix on the video!!!  :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooooo shit me and my big mouth!!!!! lol
:rant:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 17 2011, 12:04 PM~20113511
> *oooooooooooooo shit me and my big mouth!!!!! lol
> :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 17 2011, 11:56 AM~20113477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats good homies!! Im itchin to get this car done to cruise!! 


Fes...Chrome is done. I will take pics of it when I get it back.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 17 2011, 12:16 PM~20113585
> *Whats good homies!! Im itchin to get this car done to cruise!!
> Fes...Chrome is done. I will take pics of it when I get it back.
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Fuck my team just lost in the first round agaist a 13 seed...shitty :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :around: : :banghead: :no: :nosad: :buttkick: :burn: I guess I can put my national championship gear money into the cadi


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Going back to the Springs Tomorrow and to work there for awhile wooohoo :cheesy:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20115751
> *Going back to the Springs Tomorrow and to work there for awhile wooohoo :cheesy:
> *


good 2 hear roy hope work stays around home 4 you


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 17 2011, 06:15 PM~20115889
> *good 2 hear roy hope work stays around home 4 you
> *


me too :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20115751
> *Going back to the Springs Tomorrow and to work there for awhile wooohoo :cheesy:
> *


That's good to hear :thumbsup: pm sent also


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWRADO.... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 06:46 PM~20116098
> *That's good to hear  :thumbsup:  pm sent also
> *


Sent back see you this weekend dog :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 06:01 PM~20116200
> *Whutz good buma!!!
> *


CHILL'N WIT THE BOYZ JUST GOT OFF THE FHONE WIT BLACK MAGIC SPEND'N OT MONEY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Roy, fes, buma, big ceez , n da rest of my CO riderz?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20114268
> *Fuck my team just lost in the first round agaist a 13 seed...shitty :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :around:  :  :banghead:  :no:  :nosad:  :buttkick:  :burn: I guess I can put my national championship gear money into the cadi
> *


What's your team?
Mines playing right now :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 17 2011, 07:15 PM~20116305
> *CHILL'N WIT THE BOYZ JUST GOT OFF THE FHONE WIT BLACK MAGIC SPEND'N OT MONEY.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20116320
> *Wat up Roy, fes, buma, big ceez , n da rest of my CO riderz?
> *


 :wave: Wut up everybody!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20116320
> *Wat up Roy, fes, buma, big ceez , n da rest of my CO riderz?
> *


:wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Darren 505? How's ur day been?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20115751
> *Going back to the Springs Tomorrow and to work there for awhile wooohoo :cheesy:
> *


Hell yea roy :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy is there gonna be a show down that way Fo cinco? Wat up raiderhater719 how u doing brother?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20116752
> *Hell yea roy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fuck the modz (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20116825
> *Roy is there gonna be a show down that way Fo cinco?                                              Wat up raiderhater719 how u doing brother?
> *


We still up in the air about it but thinking of Pueblo if NM aint popping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuck the modz_@Mar 17 2011, 08:16 PM~20116867


sick bastard


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Go UCLA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fuck the modz (Mar 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 07:23 PM~20116961
> *TTT
> *


POST THE SIX FO *****


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 07:18 PM~20116889
> *We still up in the air about it but thinking of Pueblo if NM aint popping
> *


Plz keep me updated I would like to go out there n sho my brothers fro 719 some love. No joto


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuck the modz_@Mar 17 2011, 08:24 PM~20116973
> *POST THE SIX FO *****
> *


Erase those pics and I'll post the 6FO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 07:24 PM~20116365
> *What's your team?
> Mines playing right now  :0
> *


Louisville cardnials :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 08:27 PM~20117014
> *Louisville cardinals :angry:
> *


that sucks
You can go 4 da Bruins wit me homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's with the shit pics :thumbsdown: :nosad: :barf: :barf: :ugh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20117047
> *that sucks
> You can go 4 da Bruins wit me homie
> *


Aight dog I got you, I still got the cross state rivals kentucky but im a cards fan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20117060
> *What's with the shit pics :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :barf:  :barf:  :ugh:
> *


Somebody with a different screen name probably using a different IP and computer trying to be funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *RAG3ROY, lacwood, TRAVIEZO83*, *Minilove92*
*GT* and *USO* :wave:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAS GOOD COLO ?? WAS UP ROY"GOOD TIMES" :biggrin: :wow: :wow: WAS UP WITH ALL THAT SHITTTTTTTTTTT :uh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 08:35 PM~20117084
> *Somebody with a different screen name probably using a different IP and computer trying to be funny
> *


Retarded


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 17 2011, 08:39 PM~20117117
> *WAS GOOD COLO ?? WAS UP ROY"GOOD TIMES"  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow: WAS UP WITH ALL THAT SHITTTTTTTTTTT :uh:
> *


I thought those were your flikas doggie :dunno:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAS UP LACWOOD


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAS UP FEZZZZ YOU GONNA BE READY BRO ? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 17 2011, 07:15 PM~20116305
> *CHILL'N WIT THE BOYZ JUST GOT OFF THE FHONE WIT BLACK MAGIC SPEND'N OT MONEY.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 17 2011, 08:42 PM~20117144
> *WAS UP FEZZZZ YOU GONNA BE READY BRO ? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 17 2011, 08:42 PM~20117144
> *WAS UP FEZZZZ YOU GONNA BE READY BRO ? :biggrin:
> *


whutz good julian!!! & yeah datz da plan are you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Josh was that game only won by 1 point?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 08:46 PM~20117183
> *whutz good julian!!! & yeah datz da plan are you?
> *


 :0 



Do I hear a challenge in da future? :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20117128
> *WAS UP  LACWOOD
> *


What's crackin


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up fes boogie ? Hru 2nite?


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

YEA BROOE MAKIN A SHOW CAR SEE IF IT COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 08:47 PM~20117190
> *Damn Josh was that game only won by 1 point?
> *


Yeah bro I was mad about it too, they was killin it this year too for only having 1 senior


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117236
> *Yeah bro I was mad about it too, they was killin it this year too for only having 1 senior
> *


That's a Heartbreaker


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20116825
> *Roy is there gonna be a show down that way Fo cinco?                                              Wat up raiderhater719 how u doing brother?
> *


How's it going homie my name is ricky nice to meet u :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 08:51 PM~20117246
> *That's a Heartbreaker
> *


Im glad I didn't waste 300 on a ticket though, they played in denver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

No challenge, but we gonna have to do it atleast once (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ricky nice to meet u too. Hru n da fam ? We gonna have to meet nxt time we go down to da 719.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 17 2011, 08:55 PM~20117300
> *No challenge, but we gonna have to do it atleast once (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait 2 see Orange Kush bust out again :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 08:59 PM~20117345
> *Hi Ricky nice to meet u too. Hru n da fam ? We gonna have to meet nxt time we go down to da 719.
> *


Sounds like a plan man and as far as the fam I went and got my daughters and nieces tickets for disney on ice tomorrow I can't wait haha I will post pics tomorrow night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

UCLA up 64-45 (MSU)with 7:32 left :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 09:08 PM~20117450
> *UCLA up 64-45 (MSU)with 7:32 left :biggrin:
> *


Its a wrap then, at least your teams gonna make it past the first round


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20117507
> *Its a wrap then, at least your teams gonna make it past the first round
> *


They got Florida next :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A shit they coming back :angry:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 09:13 PM~20117519
> *They got Florida next :0
> *


Ooh, florida a tough team


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin on juan!!! when is your big announcement coming?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Srry fes tomorrow night Fo sure brother I want to word it jus right. I told Roy but I tell u too thanks Fo always supporting me & Srry I have let u guys down Fo so long.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20117546
> *Ooh, florida a tough team
> *


:yes:
Should be a GOOD game


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2011, 09:30 PM~20117682
> *:yes:
> Should be a GOOD game
> *


For sure


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn that was close roy :wow: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20117864
> *Damn that was close roy :wow:  hno:
> *


Too damn close
They had it then gave it away


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 06:17 PM~20116320
> *Wat up Roy, fes, buma, big ceez , n da rest of my CO riderz?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 17 2011, 10:14 PM~20118152
> *GOODTIMES
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good familia!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 17 2011, 10:32 PM~20118350
> *What's good familia!
> *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATUP CO WE ALL GONNA CRUZ NEVADA TOMORROW???? IAM PRETTY SURE ME AND SOME OF THE HOMEBOYS WILL BE DOWN THERE SO WHATS UP HOW SERIOUS WERE U FUS BOUT BRINGIN THE AVE BACK? :dunno: 


SEE YALL DOWN THERE IF U ROLL THRU BUT IAM OUT GOOD NIGHT CO :wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20118220
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 17 2011, 10:52 PM~20119054
> *WHATUP CO WE ALL GONNA CRUZ NEVADA TOMORROW???? IAM PRETTY SURE ME AND SOME OF THE HOMEBOYS WILL BE DOWN THERE SO WHATS UP HOW SERIOUS WERE U FUS BOUT BRINGIN THE AVE BACK? :dunno:
> SEE YALL DOWN THERE IF U ROLL THRU BUT IAM OUT GOOD NIGHT CO  :wave:
> *


we were down there last weekend...the only people to show up were Pat and Vinny from Primera


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus crackin co


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 

What up CO!!!!! So whose gonna be on the Ave tonight??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 17 2011, 09:26 PM~20117638
> *Srry fes tomorrow night Fo sure brother I want to word it jus right. I told Roy but I tell u too thanks Fo always supporting me & Srry I have let u guys down Fo so long.
> *


homie you aint lettin' anybody down, jus do your thang!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 17 2011, 11:52 PM~20119054
> *WHATUP CO WE ALL GONNA CRUZ NEVADA TOMORROW???? IAM PRETTY SURE ME AND SOME OF THE HOMEBOYS WILL BE DOWN THERE SO WHATS UP HOW SERIOUS WERE U FUS BOUT BRINGIN THE AVE BACK? :dunno:
> SEE YALL DOWN THERE IF U ROLL THRU BUT IAM OUT GOOD NIGHT CO  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We'll see whutz up, I'll definitely be there in the summer!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2011, 10:28 AM~20121179
> *:biggrin:
> *


que pajo papo! when is the chrome suppose to get here? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 18 2011, 08:15 AM~20120427
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> What up CO!!!!! So whose gonna be on the Ave tonight??
> *


If the car was ready id be down..still in pieces though


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 18 2011, 11:30 AM~20121655
> *If the car was ready id be down..still in pieces though
> *



X3


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP CEEZ :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 18 2011, 11:21 AM~20121592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats good Wrinkles!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2011, 01:10 PM~20122285
> *Chrome is ready.....Norman is going out there next week to pick it up!
> Whats good Wrinkles!!
> *


  

10,000 posts!!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2011, 02:05 PM~20122559
> *
> 
> 10,000 posts!!!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



I feel special you quoted me on your 10,000 post!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2011, 03:41 PM~20123156
> *I feel special you quoted me on your 10,000 post!
> *


haha :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2011, 02:05 PM~20122559
> *
> 
> 10,000 posts!!!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


  :h5: I got like 300 woohoo


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Ricky :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 18 2011, 03:55 PM~20123236
> *What up Ricky  :wave:
> *



Wut josh man hows the ride coming u juiced it yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 18 2011, 03:41 PM~20123156
> *I feel special you quoted me on your 10,000 post!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 18 2011, 04:58 PM~20123635
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 18 2011, 03:52 PM~20123211
> *  :h5: I got like 300 woohoo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

West up. Yall Fess if you down im in on that shit. Man that is something that i wish had never stopped. Nevada was tight like suspenders with overalls. what time im there.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 18 2011, 07:15 AM~20120427
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> What up CO!!!!! So whose gonna be on the Ave tonight??
> *


ILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin: 
just gotta go over to the home boys to put my head liner back in real fast then hit up the car wash and hit up the 13s u no iam still rollin primer so i wont brag bout washin it yet prolly bout 8 ill roll down there see u there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 18 2011, 04:07 PM~20123330
> *Wut josh man hows the ride coming u juiced it yet
> *


Im tryin big bro, just taking forever since im so busy with these wrecks at work...seems like every audi or benz owner is wreckin their rides right now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 18 2011, 05:17 PM~20123732
> *ILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> just gotta go over to the home boys to put my head liner back in real fast then hit up the car wash and hit up the 13s u no iam still rollin primer so i wont brag bout washin it yet prolly bout 8 ill roll down there see u there homie :thumbsup:
> *



Take pics of the cruising!!! Thats motivation right there!~


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 18 2011, 05:11 PM~20123698
> *West up. Yall Fess if you down im in on that shit. Man that is something that i wish had never stopped. Nevada was tight like suspenders with overalls. what time im there.
> *


I'll go but I will more than likely not be in the lolo...


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

HOW DOING HOMIEZ IN DA BIG CO :nicoderm:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 18 2011, 05:30 PM~20123788
> *Im tryin big bro, just taking forever since im so busy with these wrecks at work...seems like every audi or benz owner is wreckin their rides right now
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up wit the ave tonite GT on tha ave.we getin lonely weres all the low lows uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Can every1 Plz go to the topics under SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs I have da announcement I have been waiting to make for so long thanks for your time.


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20125005
> *What's up wit the ave tonite GT on tha ave.we getin lonely weres all the low lows  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

top of da moring 2 ya BIG CO :wave: shit AVE hit da AVE lastnite it was a good turnout 4 being a lil cold thankz 2 all da car club like RUTHLESS GOODTIMES and CITYWIDE 4 cruzin wit a solo cholo like myself. letz bring the AVE back 4 shoow every friday nite @ 8 am der. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92+Mar 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20125173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats and good luck on the new endeavor! CITY WIDE is behind you 100% (no joto)


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What it do Co. Glad to hear people were crusing the Ave. Thats OG right there. Sorry i didnt make it. I was busy with my daughters birthday party but for sure ill be there next week. Have a good day homies!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Mar 19 2011, 07:02 AM~20127316
> *top of da moring 2 ya BIG CO  :wave: shit AVE hit da AVE lastnite it was a good turnout 4 being a lil cold thankz 2 all da car club like RUTHLESS GOODTIMES and CITYWIDE 4 cruzin wit a solo cholo like myself. letz bring the AVE back 4 shoow every friday nite @ 8 am der. :thumbsup:
> *


\


no pics :dunno:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20125005
> *What's up wit the ave tonite GT on tha ave.we getin lonely weres all the low lows  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


GT on tha ave at 8:30 

















Let's all bring the ave back.see all yous there tonite uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Them pics are befor everyone came out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 19 2011, 07:49 AM~20127430
> *GT on tha ave at 8:30
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD on the ave last night
I passed by for shits n giggles and seen like 5 rides pulling into Carls Jr at about 9
I'm thinking it was City Wide but not sure
A few nice 4 door 60 Chevys.......one with neon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Juan I know it's been a long TIME dream for you.
Only question I have is.............WHEN DO I GET MY COPY? :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 19 2011, 07:06 AM~20127488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 08:22 AM~20127528
> *Looking GOOD on the ave last night
> I passed by for shits n giggles and seen like 5 rides pulling into Carls Jr at about 9
> I'm thinking it was City Wide but not sure
> ...



Im thinking the one with Neon was Jay's 63


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 AM~20127528
> *Looking GOOD on the ave last night
> I passed by for shits n giggles and seen like 5 rides pulling into Carls Jr at about 9
> I'm thinking it was City Wide but not sure
> ...


I ALSO HEARD THERE WAS ALOT OF COPS.....GONNA NEED MY WIFE TO DRIVE ME AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 19 2011, 09:47 AM~20127817
> *I ALSO HEARD THERE WAS ALOT OF COPS.....GONNA NEED MY WIFE TO DRIVE ME AROUND :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 19 2011, 09:47 AM~20127817
> *I ALSO HEARD THERE WAS ALOT OF COPS.....GONNA NEED MY WIFE TO DRIVE ME AROUND :biggrin:
> *



LOL...what...why cant you drive homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it's official
The bucket ass Trey getting torn down today :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! glad to hear da ave was crackin', other than the cop part... Juan congrats hope everything works out & like Roy said when can I pick up a copy!!! & Roy have fun breaking down the trey, can't wait to see it done homie!!! me on my way to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Fes

















Well the White was nice
I'm sure the transformation will be well worth it













:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mike u working


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20128025
> *mike u working
> *



Hey homie...call me whenever you get a minute.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 10:05 AM~20127920
> *Well it's official
> The bucket ass Trey getting torn down today :happysad:
> *



PICS? 

You know I cant read and more of a visual person homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2011, 09:27 AM~20128034
> *Hey homie...call me whenever you get a minute.
> *


sorry bro been busy working on the prix il get back to you soon my brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20128049
> *sorry bro been busy working on the prix il get back to you soon my brotha :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2011, 10:27 AM~20128041
> *PICS?
> 
> You know I cant read and more of a visual person homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


Starting today it's under the knife hno:
I'll try to take a few pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 10:40 AM~20128091
> *Starting today it's under the knife hno:
> I'll try to take a few pics
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you all CO riderz I'am truly feeling da love fro every1. Fo da ppl that have check in thank x1000 brothers Ricky-ruthless kustoms, lacwood & Roy GOODTIMES Roy what can I say u always have had my back (no joto) GZ King fro AZ thank you fesboogie thanks Fo your support n time BIGCEEZ thanks Fo da support those 2 dates have already been saved Fo u n CITYWIDE CAR CLUB I start filming this afternoon at da SHO-n-shine this afternoon on Fedz. DVD should be available early summer. If any1 would lime to help me down in da 719 to distribute my DVD Plz hit me up at 720-243-2444 Thanx again to every1 Fo da support n ride safe. Fo those of u who haven't heard da news Plz visit my post on da lowrider general topics section thank you-Juan salinas Jr SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 11:34 AM~20128407
> *Thank you all CO riderz I'am truly feeling da love fro every1. Fo da ppl that have check in thank x1000 brothers Ricky-ruthless kustoms, lacwood & Roy GOODTIMES Roy what can I say u always have had my back (no joto) GZ King fro AZ thank you fesboogie thanks Fo your support n time                                                                    BIGCEEZ thanks Fo da support those 2 dates have already been saved Fo u n CITYWIDE CAR CLUB                                                                                                I start filming this afternoon at da SHO-n-shine this afternoon on Fedz. DVD should be available early summer. If any1 would lime to help me down in da 719 to distribute my DVD Plz hit me up at 720-243-2444 Thanx again to every1 Fo da support n ride safe. Fo those of u who haven't heard da news Plz visit my post on da lowrider general topics section thank you-Juan salinas Jr SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 10:34 AM~20128407
> *Thank you all CO riderz I'am truly feeling da love fro every1. Fo da ppl that have check in thank x1000 brothers Ricky-ruthless kustoms, lacwood & Roy GOODTIMES Roy what can I say u always have had my back (no joto) GZ King fro AZ thank you fesboogie thanks Fo your support n time                                                                    BIGCEEZ thanks Fo da support those 2 dates have already been saved Fo u n CITYWIDE CAR CLUB                                                                                                I start filming this afternoon at da SHO-n-shine this afternoon on Fedz. DVD should be available early summer. If any1 would lime to help me down in da 719 to distribute my DVD Plz hit me up at 720-243-2444 Thanx again to every1 Fo da support n ride safe. Fo those of u who haven't heard da news Plz visit my post on da lowrider general topics section thank you-Juan salinas Jr SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs
> *


just let me know what you need Juan...i am Chris from CityWide down here in Springs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 11:34 AM~20128407
> *Thank you all CO riderz I'am truly feeling da love fro every1. Fo da ppl that have check in thank x1000 brothers Ricky-ruthless kustoms, lacwood & Roy GOODTIMES Roy what can I say u always have had my back (no joto) GZ King fro AZ thank you fesboogie thanks Fo your support n time                                                                    BIGCEEZ thanks Fo da support those 2 dates have already been saved Fo u n CITYWIDE CAR CLUB                                                                                                I start filming this afternoon at da SHO-n-shine this afternoon on Fedz. DVD should be available early summer. If any1 would lime to help me down in da 719 to distribute my DVD Plz hit me up at 720-243-2444 Thanx again to every1 Fo da support n ride safe. Fo those of u who haven't heard da news Plz visit my post on da lowrider general topics section thank you-Juan salinas Jr SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, 87 Regal, TRAVIEZO83


:wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx chris I will definitely keep u in mind I will come up with a plan soon on a way to make it up to ppl that help me distribute the DVDs. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. B. SHO-ROLLERZ would also like to thank JAESLOW FILMS n jarod Fo their collaboration on this project. If anyone needs video production of any kind Plz let me know I will get u in contact with JAESLOW FILMS. If you would like to see a sample of their work you can find them on UTUBE under JAESLOW FILMS.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 12:27 PM~20128708
> *Thanx chris I will definitely keep u in mind I will come up with a plan soon on a way to make it up to ppl that help me distribute the DVDs. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.                                                                                                            B.                    SHO-ROLLERZ would also like to thank JAESLOW FILMS n jarod Fo their collaboration on this project. If anyone needs video production of any kind Plz let me know I will get u in contact with JAESLOW FILMS. If you would like to see a sample of their work you can find them on UTUBE under JAESLOW FILMS.
> *



Any samples up on youtube of your past videos ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

None on utube of past ones but hope to use utube to help put out da word this time around. I have a video I shot of joses hopper (riot maker) fro SAMS KUSTOM HYDROS but it's raw no editing no special effects but I could put it up if ppl don't mind that raw of a footage?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 12:44 PM~20128799
> *None on utube of past ones but hope to use utube to help put out da word this time around. I have a video I shot of joses hopper (riot maker) fro SAMS KUSTOM HYDROS but it's raw no editing no special effects but I could put it up if ppl don't mind that raw of a footage?
> *




Raw is good....(no *******) 
:biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 12:27 PM~20128708
> *Thanx chris I will definitely keep u in mind I will come up with a plan soon on a way to make it up to ppl that help me distribute the DVDs. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.                                                                                                            B.                    SHO-ROLLERZ would also like to thank JAESLOW FILMS n jarod Fo their collaboration on this project. If anyone needs video production of any kind Plz let me know I will get u in contact with JAESLOW FILMS. If you would like to see a sample of their work you can find them on UTUBE under JAESLOW FILMS.
> *


Congradulations bro I hope it works out for ya. I seen ya video shooting at the kickback in springs that time when rollin came down. I also had the plesure of talking with you at the SweetDreams show there in Denver.I hope I wasn't off on that stuff I get a little confused sometimes LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 12:44 PM~20128799
> *None on utube of past ones but hope to use utube to help put out da word this time around. I have a video I shot of joses hopper (riot maker) fro SAMS KUSTOM HYDROS but it's raw no editing no special effects but I could put it up if ppl don't mind that raw of a footage?
> *


Post some old school clips you shot :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Special thanks Wrinkles for coming down and helping break down the ride homie
Thanks also to josh for stopping by :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20129585
> *Special thanks Wrinkles for coming down and helping break down the ride homie
> Thanks also to josh for stopping by :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sorry ass UCLA :angry:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20129585
> *Special thanks Wrinkles for coming down and helping break down the ride homie
> Thanks also to josh for stopping by :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah no problem roy, we'll get that vert lookin even better next weeked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 19 2011, 03:27 PM~20129737
> *Yeah no problem roy, we'll get that vert lookin even better next weeked
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 Members: RAG3ROY, BigCeez, *curiousdos*

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 19 2011, 03:45 PM~20129822
> *:wave:
> *



Good talk today! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good lookin out to the homie carlos from ruthless on the reminder to hit the ave tonight. Too bad the cadi isn't road ready yet and im pretty sure nobody want to see a dirty 10 year old delani with toys scattered all over the interior out there. If anybody needs somebody to roll with em hit me up 641-6068


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 01:49 PM~20129585
> *Special thanks Wrinkles for coming down and helping break down the ride homie
> Thanks also to josh for stopping by :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROMBLEM CARNAL I'LL BE THERE NEXT WEEK


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2011, 08:58 AM~20127877
> *LOL...what...why cant you drive homie?
> *


HAVE A DUI :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 02:16 PM~20129686
> *sorry ass UCLA :angry:
> *


I KNOW FAWKERS!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2269529855.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 19 2011, 08:33 PM~20131238
> *:wow:
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2269529855.html
> *


You have room in that garage for another one :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 19 2011, 08:49 PM~20131332
> *You have room in that garage for another one :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had an extra 12 stacks laying around :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan shoot those pics,and info when you get a chance


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up everyone!!!! Just to let everyone know for the next SoCo CLA meeting, me an Chris were talkin and we're gonna have to change the date!!!! *So there will not be a SoCo CLA meeting next Sunday. Instead it will be April 10th!!!!!!*If you guys have any questions hit up Chris or myself.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ku well be there


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20132469
> *What up everyone!!!! Just to let everyone know for the next SoCo CLA meeting, me an Chris were talkin and we're gonna have to change the date!!!! So there will not be a SoCo CLA meeting next Sunday. Instead it will be April 10th!!!!!!If you guys have any questions hit up Chris or myself.
> *


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

I gotta say it was a good day. Wanna thank Goodtimes, Citywide, Ruthless, and Primera for crusing this weekend. Sorry if I missed anyother club. I passed a dozen cops on the Ave and they all gave us the thumbs up. Together, I know good things will come this summer for us lowriders. Primera is here 100% to get this going. :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20132469
> *What up everyone!!!! Just to let everyone know for the next SoCo CLA meeting, me an Chris were talkin and we're gonna have to change the date!!!! So there will not be a SoCo CLA meeting next Sunday. Instead it will be April 10th!!!!!!If you guys have any questions hit up Chris or myself.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Another GOODTIME on tha AVE last nite 


























uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 20 2011, 06:52 AM~20133379
> *Another GOODTIME on tha AVE last nite
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 20 2011, 08:03 AM~20133406
> *LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!!!!
> *


X2

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:50 AM~20133557
> *X2
> 
> :wow:
> *


x3 nice pics!!! GT & everyone else in CO gonna do BIG thangs this year, wish I wasn't wrapped up in so much work!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-VO MY COLORADO RIDERZ :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Mar 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20133865
> *Q-VO MY COLORADO RIDERZ  :wave:
> *


whutz good C.B.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2011, 10:06 AM~20133894
> *whutz good C.B.!!! :biggrin:
> *



hey wats up fez how u doing pimpin?? How da rides comin along bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes and Chale


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Mar 20 2011, 10:10 AM~20133918
> *hey wats up fez  how u doing pimpin?? How da rides comin along bro?
> *


they'll be ready this summer!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody got an Impala antenna wrench?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 10:12 AM~20133931
> *What up Fes and Chale
> *


whut it dew roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2011, 10:30 AM~20134047
> *whut it dew roy!!!
> *


Not much just breaking down the beast
How you been Fes?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 11:32 AM~20134056
> *Not much just breaking down the beast
> How you been Fes?
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 10:23 AM~20134011
> *Anybody got an Impala antenna wrench?
> *


I have antenna sockets but I have no idea if they will work on that, let me know tonight if you still haven't got them off and ill bring my set over tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 10:32 AM~20134056
> *Not much just breaking down the beast
> How you been Fes?
> *


just working, it really sucks working nights on weekends right now, cuz shit is already crackin'!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2011, 10:49 AM~20134483
> *just working, it really sucks working nights on weekends right now, cuz shit is already crackin'!!!
> *


BEFORE YOU LEAVE BACK TO C SPRINGS CHECK OUT 6TH FEDS IT SHOULD B JUMP'N 2 NIGHT "NICE WEATHER" :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up max ?


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 20 2011, 11:26 AM~20134652
> *Wat up max ?
> *


WHAT UP USO WHAT HAPPEN TO U THE OTHER NIGHT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 20 2011, 07:52 AM~20133379
> *Another GOODTIME on tha AVE last nite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 20 2011, 11:54 AM~20134515
> *BEFORE YOU LEAVE BACK TO C SPRINGS CHECK OUT 6TH FEDS IT SHOULD B JUMP'N 2 NIGHT "NICE WEATHER"  :biggrin:
> *


not gettin' off till midnight tonight...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 AM~20133843
> *x3 nice pics!!! GT & everyone else in CO gonna do BIG thangs this year, wish I wasn't wrapped up in so much work!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


gotta make that money first bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20134291
> *Pics? :biggrin:
> *


Still got the bumpers,handles,and antennas to do
But it's begun :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 20 2011, 11:19 AM~20134347
> *I have antenna sockets but I have no idea if they will work on that, let me know tonight if you still haven't got them off and ill bring my set over tomorrow
> *


It has 2 prongs across from eachother kinda like a watch wrench


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 19 2011, 10:34 AM~20128407
> *Thank you all CO riderz I'am truly feeling da love fro every1. Fo da ppl that have check in thank x1000 brothers Ricky-ruthless kustoms, lacwood & Roy GOODTIMES Roy what can I say u always have had my back (no joto) GZ King fro AZ thank you fesboogie thanks Fo your support n time                                                                     BIGCEEZ thanks Fo da support those 2 dates have already been saved Fo u n CITYWIDE CAR CLUB                                                                                                I start filming this afternoon at da SHO-n-shine this afternoon on Fedz. DVD should be available early summer. If any1 would lime to help me down in da 719 to distribute my DVD Plz hit me up at 720-243-2444 Thanx again to every1 Fo da support n ride safe. Fo those of u who haven't heard da news Plz visit my post on da lowrider general topics section thank you-Juan salinas Jr SHO-ROLLERZ DVDs
> *


I'm down to sell your DVDs and the shows down here. I try and do booths at as many as possible.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 20 2011, 01:48 PM~20135374
> *not gettin' off till midnight tonight...
> *










gota make that money :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 20 2011, 06:52 AM~20133379
> *Another GOODTIME on tha AVE last nite
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like a GOODTIME! Where can i pick up one of those impala jackets?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 03:06 PM~20135790
> *Still got the bumpers,handles,and antennas to do
> But it's begun :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen la Primera ROllin down Murray in a 64 and 77
Looking GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 03:06 PM~20135790
> *Still got the bumpers,handles,and antennas to do
> But it's begun :wow:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GETURDONE...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 04:06 PM~20135790
> *Still got the bumpers,handles,and antennas to do
> But it's begun :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386+Mar 20 2011, 04:35 PM~20135971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for the inspiration
Just trying to get my bucket worthy of that GT Plaque


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD to see the Good Times website back up* :thumbsup:
http://www.goodtimescarclub.org/home.htm


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 05:49 PM~20136925
> *GOOD to see the Good Times website back up :thumbsup:
> http://www.goodtimescarclub.org/home.htm
> *


Damn, the color of that 79 monte is off tha hook!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 03:50 PM~20136040
> *Seen la Primera ROllin down Murray in a 64 and 77
> Looking GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. Seen you to in that new Jeep. Lookin good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 04:09 PM~20135811
> *It has 2 prongs across from eachother kinda like a watch wrench
> *


I got like 6 or 8 in my set, I probably have that one in there if not we can go ghetto fab and use angled needle nose plyers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 20 2011, 09:04 PM~20138268
> *I got like 6 or 8 in my set, I probably have that one in there if not we can go ghetto fab and use angled needle nose plyers
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 20 2011, 09:01 PM~20138246
> *Thanks homie. Seen you to in that new Jeep. Lookin good!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Wish my Bucket was ready ,O'well I'll just have to pop the top,doors,and windshield off the Yeep and go safari like a mofo until it's finished :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 20 2011, 08:47 PM~20138169
> *Damn, the color of that 79 monte is off tha hook!
> *


Pics do it no justice
That fawker sick in person :yes:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 09:10 PM~20138963
> *TTT
> *



hows ur vert coming along brotha? My vert is getting the chrome treatment in the engine compartment.. pics to come


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20139114
> *hows ur vert coming along brotha?  My vert is getting the chrome treatment in the engine compartment..  pics to come
> 
> *


Imma start focusing on the engine too
Right now it has been stripped down and awaiting the paint prep next weekend
Then most likely paint the week after then striping and leafing


I did luck out and find this tonight on Ebay :biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Your shits coming out tight homie,I seen the engine the other day inna pic and I was like :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 10:30 PM~20139180
> *Imma start focusing on the engine too
> Right now it has been stripped down and awaiting the paint prep next weekend
> Then most likely paint the week after then striping and leafingI did luck out and find this tonight on Ebay :biggrin:
> ...



Who does striping and leafing¿ my wifes car is getting painted next week do they do it before the clearcoat goes on or after¿


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 09:30 PM~20139180
> *Imma start focusing on the engine too
> Right now it has been stripped down and awaiting the paint prep next weekend
> Then most likely paint the week after then striping and leafing
> ...


dude thats a good price for that heater/ac box!! I took my radiator support, fenderwells, hinge supports, hinge springs, spashpan, hood latch/catch, fan shroud, and few other engine compartment goodies to get chromed! I took all the aluminum stuff ie.. grill, eyebrows, hoodlip moulding, rear cove surround to get polished too... some serious BLING coming soon!! I got my OG skirts too... too much to mention brotha.. OH! and I got a new BLACK stayfast top with a glass back window marinating waiting to be put on at the interior shop.. OHHHH!!! and I also had the whole car repainted BLACK too!! Wheeeeeewwww no wonder im almost broke :happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:23 PM~20138450
> *Wish my Bucket was ready ,O'well I'll just have to pop the top,doors,and windshield off the Yeep and go safari like a mofo until it's finished  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 20 2011, 11:00 PM~20139475
> *dude thats a good price for that heater/ac box!!  I took my radiator support, fenderwells, hinge supports, hinge springs, spashpan, hood latch/catch, fan shroud, and few other engine compartment goodies to get chromed!  I took all the aluminum stuff ie.. grill, eyebrows, hoodlip moulding, rear cove surround to get polished too... some serious BLING coming soon!!  I got my OG skirts too... too much to mention brotha.. OH! and I got a new BLACK stayfast top with a glass back window marinating waiting to be put on at the interior shop.. OHHHH!!! and I also had the whole car repainted BLACK too!!  Wheeeeeewwww no wonder im almost broke  :happysad:
> *


Yeah I'd say so
Damn you must have to tie your pockets around your ankles because they are so deep :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 20 2011, 10:46 PM~20139324
> *Who does striping and leafing¿ my wifes car is getting painted next week do they do it before the clearcoat goes on or after¿
> *


Imma just go through the notorious Chuckie because I want the same font and striping designs that I've had before


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... yeah gotta get dat $$$ larry!!! :biggrin: 

... & how was 6th & feds buma? i didnt even get off till 2am!!! & gotta go back in @ 11:30am!!!

...but whutz goin on Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20141255
> *... yeah gotta get dat $$$ larry!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ... & how was 6th & feds buma? i didnt even get off till 2am!!! & gotta go back in @ 11:30am!!!
> ...


What up Fes how's that Twin 6 coming along?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

sup colorado :wave: hope some of u guys can make it down for good friday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by china_@Mar 21 2011, 10:10 AM~20141697
> *sup colorado  :wave:  hope some of u guys can make it down for good friday
> *


We hope so too :yes:
Alot of cars under the knife right now homie :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:09 AM~20141318
> *What up Fes how's that Twin 6 coming along?
> *


the twin 6 is gonna be on point!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2011, 11:21 AM~20142172
> *the twin 6 is gonna be on point!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I bet !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well off to the Hot Rod shop
Have a GOOD day Colo :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 21 2011, 11:52 AM~20142366
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


What's good wrinkles, what up everyone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 11:24 AM~20142197
> *Well off to the Hot Rod shop
> Have a GOOD day Colo :wave:
> *


Which one?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 21 2011, 11:52 AM~20142366
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


_


:wave:_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 21 2011, 12:17 PM~20142525
> *Which one?
> *


One that apparently don't sell chit for anything over a 48 :happysad: 
:banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Trying to find some misc chrome for the engine like
Water pump
power steering pump
exhaust manifold covers
master cylinder

If anybody knows a local place hit me up


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Bigceez ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good afternoon brother roy how are u today ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 03:12 PM~20143636
> *Good afternoon brother roy how are u today ?
> *


Good afternoon Juan 
I'm doing GOOD how bout you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 02:45 PM~20143462
> *Wat up Bigceez ?
> *



Whats good Juan...how was your weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 Members: BigCeez, *cold hard cash, 303hyna*


:wave:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Doing good roy jus Chillin at home. How was ur weekend ? Bigceez had a good weekend jus went n check out that benefit SHO n shine at da bowling alley on Fedz. It felt good to see all da lowridering brothers again. U guys ready for another discussion on something? N what happen to da KC LRM stop they took it off?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20101154
> *JUST IN!!!!! 1/O Monster Power Cable. 400 Series. Blue in color. Here is the Monster website with specs on the cable. Sugg. Retail is $6.00/ft. This roll only I'll do $4.00/ft. for the CO homies! When its gone its gone.
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3111
> ...


Need it Gone $ 3.00 ft 100' left


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 04:37 PM~20144227
> *Doing good roy jus Chillin at home. How was ur weekend ?                                          Bigceez had a good weekend jus went n check out that benefit SHO n shine at da bowling alley on Fedz. It felt good to see all da lowridering brothers again. U guys ready for another discussion on something? N what happen to da KC LRM stop they took it off?
> *



How was the benefit? I was stuck at work so I couldnt make it. Not too sure why they took KC off. Seems like its been a rough budget on LRM. Cutting show stops, changing venues....not sure if its tough times or just greed. :dunno:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

What's up jm 6386 Srry I didn't get backto u right away How are you this afternoon?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2011, 03:39 PM~20144244
> *How was the benefit? I was stuck at work so I couldnt make it. Not too sure why they took KC off. Seems like its been a rough budget on LRM. Cutting show stops, changing venues....not sure if its tough times or just greed. :dunno:
> *


Da benefit was good there was like 30 cars there. Alot of positive energy among all da riders there. All raised about $3000 for da family in need. Weather a lil windy but still kind of nice.


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ceez got a ? For u who did ur flyers n how much did they charge?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 04:37 PM~20144227
> *Doing good roy jus Chillin at home. How was ur weekend ?                                          Bigceez had a good weekend jus went n check out that benefit SHO n shine at da bowling alley on Fedz. It felt good to see all da lowridering brothers again. U guys ready for another discussion on something? N what happen to da KC LRM stop they took it off?
> *


50 damn dollars!! Thats wut happened!!! Lowrider magazine is goin under, just a matter of time......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 21 2011, 04:59 PM~20144400
> *50 damn dollars!! Thats wut happened!!! Lowrider magazine is goin under, just a matter of time......
> *


huh?
:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the KC show was just a sanctioned show and with all the performers they was advertising they was probably writing checks that thier ass couldn't cash


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anson 72 Srry I don't kno ur name. If ur talking about reg fee it dropped back down to $25 dollars n roy I believe that concert was going to be put on by ROLLERZ not LRM da day before da show.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20144500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just anson :biggrin: I didnt hear bout the 25. I just seen the 50 in the magazine and thought they were outta their mind! :happysad:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 21 2011, 05:01 PM~20144833
> *:dunno:
> just anson  :biggrin:  I didnt hear bout the 25. I just seen the 50 in the magazine and thought they were outta their mind!  :happysad:
> *


I believe at 1 point it was $50 for a reg show I kno that da price Fo da Vegas show. But da scary thing is LRM really only does 3 shows a year Phoenix,denver,Vegas da rest is jus sanctioned shows. We need to support shows like odessa n Torres empire ppl like that need our support. Anson & roy what do u guys think? Or anybody answer da ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 04:53 PM~20144346
> *Ceez got a ? For u who did ur flyers n how much did they charge?
> *



My boy Miggy took care of the flyers for me, he does a lot of club promotions down town. I cant remember how many flyers we printed out but it was an insane amount for $200. I still have a couple of boxes left over...lol. I will get you the info and let you know for sure. We are starting on our flyer this weekend for this years show. 

You can always hit me up on my cell if you need anything. 

720 394 6353


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 06:22 PM~20145020
> *I believe at 1 point it was $50 for a reg show I kno that da price Fo da Vegas show. But da scary thing is LRM really only does 3 shows a year Phoenix,denver,Vegas da rest is jus sanctioned shows. We need to support shows like odessa n Torres empire ppl like that need our support. Anson & roy what do u guys think? Or anybody answer da ?
> *


To be honest with you I could care less about the big shows.I think our focus should be on local shows and neighboring cities and states.It's just my opinion but we need to create that Unity that makes our State stand out and keep the Lifestyle alive in Colorado.
It all starts with devotion,motivation,and determination.Once we get our Unity where it belongs and the cars back on the streets then I think we can worry about big shows miles away.
Brotherhood among clubs and peace in the streets is what we need before trophies from far away towns.
Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20145222
> *My boy Miggy took care of the flyers for me, he does a lot of club promotions down town. I cant remember how many flyers we printed out but it was an insane amount for $200. I still have a couple of boxes left over...lol. I will get you the info and let you know for sure. We are starting on our flyer this weekend for this years show.
> 
> You can always hit me up on my cell if you need anything.
> ...


Thanx Fo da reply ceez n I was thinking just maybe 100 flyers for now. I got ur # too so we can finally get together sometime. No joto my is 720-243-2444 call anytime Again Thanx Fo all ur help really I mean it. What SHO u gonna hit first?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Welcome Japan !!!*


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20145293
> *To be honest with you I could care less about the big shows.I think our focus should be on local shows and neighboring cities and states.It's just my opinion but we need to create that Unity that makes our State stand out and keep the Lifestyle alive in Colorado.
> It all starts with devotion,motivation,and determination.Once we get our Unity where it belongs and the cars back on the streets then I think we can worry about big shows miles away.
> Brotherhood among clubs and peace in the streets is what we need before trophies from far away towns.
> ...


I couldn't put it better myself. In our (mine n Tory) short time in this game we have a short list of ppl we look up to n u have become some1 we look to Fo wisdom n opinions. We need more ppl like u to lead da way Fo da younger generations now n in da future. Thanx again


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 03:43 PM~20144265
> *What's up jm 6386 Srry I didn't get backto u right away How are you this afternoon?
> *


Doin good bro and you?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20145293
> *To be honest with you I could care less about the big shows.I think our focus should be on local shows and neighboring cities and states.It's just my opinion but we need to create that Unity that makes our State stand out and keep the Lifestyle alive in Colorado.
> It all starts with devotion,motivation,and determination.Once we get our Unity where it belongs and the cars back on the streets then I think we can worry about big shows miles away.
> Brotherhood among clubs and peace in the streets is what we need before trophies from far away towns.
> ...


X2


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 21 2011, 07:01 PM~20145906
> *Doin good bro and you?
> *


Doing real good tonite jus trying not to think about car shows time not here yet Fo another almost 2 months this sucks. How pueblo doing ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mylove92_@Mar 21 2011, 07:12 PM~20145433
> *I couldn't put it better myself. In our (mine n Tory) short time in this game we have a short list of ppl we look up to n u have become some1 we look to Of wisdom n opinions. We need more people like u to lead the way Of da younger generations now n in da future. Thanks again
> *


I appreciate the kind words bROther,my goal is just to have this lifestyle flourish in the future, so our sons and daughters can have a positive influence and guideline to make the future brighter.
I want one day to see our cars gain in value instead of decline once we change it into a "Lowrider".
Just sucks to know if I put Torque Thrust,Coys,or any other Hot Rod rims on my ride it can sell for Thousands more.
I just wanna see the day we are not looked down upon in the car enthusiast community bRO to put it all in a nutshell.........(no Joto)


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 21 2011, 06:20 AM~20140889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well put.... I'm planning on putting it down for Good Friday in Espanola!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 21 2011, 08:06 PM~20145941
> *Doing real good tonite jus trying not to think about car shows time not here yet Fo another almost 2 months this sucks. How pueblo doing ?
> *


2 Months is tooooo short for me
I'm trying to do 1000 things at once but don't wanna rush in any certain thing
I wish show season was further out :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 21 2011, 08:32 PM~20146184
> *I'm blessed brotha... my bills get paid and I have a few dollas left over for my toys
> well put.... I'm planning on putting it down for Good Friday in Espanola!
> *


Imma try to make it
But things are looking a lil too busy as of right now


Anybody hitting up Denver this year from out there?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:36 PM~20146224
> *Imma try to make it
> But things are looking a lil too busy as of right now
> Anybody hitting up Denver this year from out there?
> *


Prestigious CC will be there... I heard theres gonna be minimum space at the new place. U heard that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 21 2011, 08:38 PM~20146240
> *Prestigious CC will be there...  I heard theres gonna be minimum space at the new place.  U heard that?
> *


Yeah gotta get the Pre-Reg's in early
I just sent mine off today


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:50 PM~20146382
> *Yeah gotta get the Pre-Reg's in early
> I just sent mine off today
> *


sumumabishhh :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

AllHustle NoLove, *RAG3ROY

Sup ROy dawgie!*


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20145293
> *To be honest with you I could care less about the big shows.I think our focus should be on local shows and neighboring cities and states.It's just my opinion but we need to create that Unity that makes our State stand out and keep the Lifestyle alive in Colorado.
> It all starts with devotion,motivation,and determination.Once we get our Unity where it belongs and the cars back on the streets then I think we can worry about big shows miles away.
> Brotherhood among clubs and peace in the streets is what we need before trophies from far away towns.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Ditto from Primera


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 21 2011, 09:01 PM~20146510
> *sumumabishhh  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yeah I heard it's gonna be alot less entries


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:09 PM~20146600
> *AllHustle NoLove, RAG3ROY
> 
> Sup ROy dawgie!
> *


Not mucho Sean just enjoying my Family Time and sobriety bRO
How da hell you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 21 2011, 09:13 PM~20146636
> *:thumbsup: Ditto from Primera
> *


On a side note sean that movie today from netflix
LOL
The acting has got to go but those rides were bad ass :yes:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:14 PM~20146651
> *Not mucho Sean just enjoying my Family Time and sobriety bRO
> How da hell you been?
> *


*That's GOOD to hear carnal. Sobriety is a GOOD thing  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:16 PM~20146673
> *That's GOOD to hear carnal. Sobriety is a GOOD thing
> *


Yeah I needed a break 
Been doing that chit at least 3-4 Times a week since I was 13 :happysad: 
How's that Bad ass Houstone?
I bet shows are already popping off down that Lado


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20146691
> *Yeah I needed a break
> Been doing that chit at least 3-4 Times a week since I was 13 :happysad:
> How's that Bad ass Houstone?
> ...


*There are shows and kickbacks almost every weekend. Nothing big yet. I'm waiting for a big show so I can see what this city has to offer. So far I haven't been impressed. :happysad: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20146732
> *There are shows and kickbacks almost every weekend. Nothing big yet. I'm waiting for a big show so I can see what this city has to offer. So far I haven't been impressed.  :happysad:
> *


Well your standards are set to RO levels
Of course it's gonna take alot to impress you
How's the cruising scene?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

3 Members: AllHustle NoLove, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY

*What's GOOD Julian!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20146778
> *3 Members: AllHustle NoLove, TRAVIEZO83, RAG3ROY
> 
> What's GOOD Julian!
> *


X2



Hey Julian your sis tell you I came by yesterday fawker?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20146770
> *Well your standards are set to RO So Co levels
> Of course it's gonna take alot to impress you
> How's the cruising scene?
> *


*FIXT   

RO Standards went ghost, real talk!  My chapter will always maintain the standards of the old school RO!  

As far as the cruising scene, I honestly don't know enough about where every one cruises to answer intelligently.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:31 PM~20146827
> *FIXT
> 
> RO Standards went ghost, real talk!   My chapter will always maintain the standards of the old school RO!
> ...


Can't wait to see what's next from the SoCo Chapter :cheesy: :yes:
You done a great yob in promoting quality here Sean......Real talk


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:33 PM~20146840
> *Can't wait to see what's next from the SoCo Chapter :cheesy: :yes:
> You done a great yob in promoting quality here Sean......Real talk
> *


*Thanks bRO we just trying to keep up with everyone else out there. There are a lot of nice quality rides in COLORADO.

I joined ROLLERZONLY back in 98 because of the quality not the quantity! No disrespect to my club, but not all chapters are fROm the old school RO!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20146880
> *Thanks bRO we just trying to keep up with everyone else out there. There are a lot of nice quality rides in COLORADO.
> 
> I joined ROLLERZONLY back in 98 because of the quality not the quantity! No disrespect to my club, but not all chapters are fROm the old school RO!
> *


:thumbsup:

So you coming back to lead the troops here anytime soon,or is Houston the home for awhile?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:42 PM~20146945
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> So you coming back to lead the troops here anytime soon,or is Houston the home for awhile?
> *


*Houston is home for at least the next 12 months. If I like it here I will sell my house in Pueblo and buy a house out here. I'll be repp'n Colorado out here!! :cheesy: 

Cipi and Chuck are holding it down in my absence. I will be flying home on Thursday and be there for the weekend to attend our monthly meeting. *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Check in on my 64 Sean when you get to pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 21 2011, 09:49 PM~20147012
> *Houston is home for at least the next 12 months. If I like it here I will sell my house in Pueblo and buy a house out here. I'll be repp'n Colorado out here!! :cheesy:
> 
> Cipi and Chuck are holding it down in my absence. I will be flying home on Thursday and be there for the weekend to attend our monthly meeting.
> *


That's cool and I'm sure Chuck and Cip are well qualified for the yobs


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Rough night..little man is sick, been at the urgent care for hours and his mommy is in denver til thursday for work training..wish me luck fellas hno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 PM~20147090
> *Check in on my 64 Sean when you get to pueblo
> *


*OK bRO, but I can already tell you how it's gonna look :0 *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147156
> *Rough night..little man is sick, been at the urgent care for hours and his mommy is in denver til thursday for work training..wish me luck fellas hno:
> *


*GOOD luck bRO, Mr. Mom is tough. :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20147104
> *That's cool and I'm sure Chuck and Cip are well qualified for the yobs
> *


*They're OVER qualified!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ivan call me bRO.....*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147156
> *Rough night..little man is sick, been at the urgent care for hours and his mommy is in denver til thursday for work training..wish me luck fellas hno:
> *



Hope little man is coo :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147156
> *Rough night..little man is sick, been at the urgent care for hours and his mommy is in denver til thursday for work training..wish me luck fellas hno:
> *


That sucks Josh 
Hopefully he gets through it quick 
GOOD luck


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up mr roy long time no speaky homie :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave: 
TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 21 2011, 11:29 PM~20148118
> *what up mr roy long time no speaky homie :wave:
> *


:wave:
Not much Mr.John just trying to get my chit together for this Season homie
How you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew COLORADO!!! 

Pre reg has alwayz been $25 for LRM show in Denver, right? I think Vegas is the only one that was more... 

...& did they already cancel that show in K.C.? DAMN...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:56 AM~20150241
> *:wave:
> Not much Mr.John just trying to get my chit together for this Season homie
> How you been?
> *


good bro im doing the same.i have the prix getting painted and my ladys ride is getting full int. i see you guys are putting it down in the springs.keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 21 2011, 08:15 PM~20146665
> *On a side note sean that movie today from netflix
> LOL
> The acting has got to go but those rides were bad ass :yes:
> *


What acting bro? What did you mean?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 AM~20150532
> *What acting bro? What did you mean?
> *


The crappy acting in the movie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 AM~20150530
> *good bro im doing the same.i have the prix getting painted and my ladys ride is getting full int. i see you guys are putting it down in the springs.keep up the good work!!!!
> *


Just trying to keep up with you Ballerz :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 09:05 AM~20150284
> *Whut it dew COLORADO!!!
> 
> Pre reg has alwayz been $25 for LRM show in Denver, right? I think Vegas is the only one that was more...
> ...


You got any new vids or guat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:45 AM~20150537
> *The crappy acting in the movie
> *


Heartbreaker Streets of Fire


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 21 2011, 10:21 AM~20142172
> *the twin 6 is gonna be on point!!!  :biggrin:
> *



u dont need that shit dawg let me get my high school car back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 22 2011, 10:23 AM~20150782
> *u dont need that shit dawg let me get my high school car back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:04 AM~20150669
> *Heartbreaker Streets of Fire
> *


Yeah homie, i loved those rides. Got that dvd.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:46 AM~20150545
> *Just trying to keep up with you Ballerz :yes:
> *


shit i cant even buy dollar menu now bro.lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Roy... dvd's should be ready next week!!! :biggrin: 

...& manuel you dont need the twin six wit' dat nice ass trey you got!!! no ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes for my son homies :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 22 2011, 11:58 AM~20151449
> *Thanks for the well wishes for my son homies :thumbsup:
> *


Hope he's doing better
Chit is scary when they are young
You can only do so much
I use to take my son in for a cough lol


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 21 2011, 09:04 PM~20147156
> *Rough night..little man is sick, been at the urgent care for hours and his mommy is in denver til thursday for work training..wish me luck fellas hno:
> *


damn josh that sucks bro...... little man will get better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All you Larry
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2275954354.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd rock da chit outta this wagon :yes:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2275825627.html


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 11:06 AM~20151524
> *I'd rock da chit outta this wagon :yes:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2275825627.html
> *


throw some 13's on that bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 22 2011, 12:10 PM~20151542
> *:biggrin:
> throw some 13's on that bitch
> *


Hell yeah
 
Damn is it yust me or are cars going for alot cheaper lately?
Especially Chevys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 PM~20151604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I likes da hook on dat 1


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 PM~20151621
> *I likes da hook on dat 1
> *



Me too...im trying to find out who the artist is on that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20151677
> *Me too...im trying to find out who the artist is on that.
> *


And with all due respect you are one lucky man :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 11:17 AM~20151603
> *Hell yeah
> 
> Damn is it yust me or are cars going for alot cheaper lately?
> ...


mofo's need money :biggrin: like me!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:29 PM~20151699
> *And with all due respect you are one lucky man :thumbsup:
> *



Gracias homie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 12:38 PM~20151749
> *Gracias homie!
> *


So you gonna be busting out this year homie?(no joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:42 PM~20151776
> *So you gonna be busting out this year homie?(no joto)
> *



Im trying to hustle but the more I rip into her, the more things I find I need to change. Im just scared to rush her you know. My goal is to be out by July 10th for the Denver show....but crossing my fingers. I get my chrome back next week....my interior is done....so making some progress.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 12:48 PM~20151819
> *Im trying to hustle but the more I rip into her, the more things I find I need to change. Im just scared to rush her you know. My goal is to be out by July 10th for the Denver show....but crossing my fingers. I get my chrome back next week....my interior is done....so making some progress.
> *


I hear ya
Ever since I started ripping my bucket apart I want more and more done
I also don't wanna rush it butdon't wanna sit on the sidelines either


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:51 PM~20151833
> *I hear ya
> Ever since I started ripping my bucket apart I want more and more done
> I also don't wanna rush it butdon't wanna sit on the sidelines either
> *



I hear ya...its bitter sweet....I really want to be out on the BLVD with everyone else...but dont want my car to look like shit out there. 

Day by day my brother. Let me know if you ever need any help on your rag? I want CO to blow up this year!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 12:52 PM~20151842
> *I hear ya...its bitter sweet....I really want to be out on the BLVD with everyone else...but dont want my car to look like shit out there.
> 
> Day by day my brother. Let me know if you ever need any help on your rag? I want CO to blow up this year!
> *



I appreciate the offer but I think I got a grip on it thanks to my Fam

Oh I'm sure Colo will definately be in peoples heads this year from all that I'm hearing :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:56 PM~20151871
> *I appreciate the offer but I think I got a grip on it thanks to my Fam
> 
> Oh I'm sure Colo will definately be in peoples heads this year from all that I'm hearing  :yes:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone selling a cheap set of 13x7 chinas ??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 PM~20151512
> *All you Larry
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2275954354.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Look at whut happened to me yesterday!!! This was a vehicle that hit the bus I was driving yesterday!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:10 PM~20152416
> *Look at whut happened to me yesterday!!! This was a vehicle that hit the bus I was driving yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dumb ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

from a different topic but :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 02:13 PM~20152435
> *dumb ass
> *


he knew he fucked up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:22 PM~20152481
> *he knew he fucked up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I bet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Should have it next week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:20 PM~20152475
> *from a different topic but  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


you aint even right


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 01:10 PM~20152416
> *Look at whut happened to me yesterday!!! This was a vehicle that hit the bus I was driving yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! SHIT LOOKS A LOT LIKE MINE WHEN I CRASHED MY TRUCK I HIT HEAD ON WITH A TITAN DUMB ASS BITCH PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF ME AT A INTERSECTION I WALKED SHE BROKE 7 RIBS :roflmao: 
THATS WHAT SHE GETS FOR CRASHIN MY SHIT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 02:33 PM~20152568
> *you aint even right
> *


lol... hey swiph told me to tell you thut he's gonna have to get you to write him for sure so he can show the ******* in there that you can make it thru your time safely!!! lol BTW he said he was playin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 22 2011, 02:44 PM~20152649
> *DAMN!!!! SHIT LOOKS A LOT LIKE MINE WHEN I CRASHED MY TRUCK I HIT HEAD ON WITH A TITAN DUMB ASS BITCH PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF ME AT A INTERSECTION I WALKED SHE BROKE 7 RIBS :roflmao:
> THATS WHAT SHE GETS FOR CRASHIN MY SHIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:10 PM~20152416
> *Look at whut happened to me yesterday!!! This was a vehicle that hit the bus I was driving yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bring that bitch to me ill have it lookin proper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:52 PM~20152716
> *lol... hey swiph told me to tell you thut he's gonna have to get you to write him for sure so he can show the ******* in there that you can make it thru your time safely!!! lol BTW he said he was playin'!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That fawkers always running his cawk holster
Tell him I'm glad he's running his mouth in a possitive way now.....well possitive for those other inmates


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 PM~20151512
> *All you Larry
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2275954354.html
> *


might be a vert one of those I'm getting my chips straight bro :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2011, 04:43 PM~20153456
> *might be a vert one of those I'm getting my chips straight bro :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
I'm happy to hear that homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:20 PM~20152475
> *from a different topic but  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 03:10 PM~20152416
> *Look at whut happened to me yesterday!!! This was a vehicle that hit the bus I was driving yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect from people that drive fords? :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 22 2011, 05:44 PM~20153926
> *What do you expect from people that drive fords? :uh:
> *


:twak:






:buttkick:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 06:53 PM~20153981
> *:twak:
> :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 01:20 PM~20152475
> *from a different topic but  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: or :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 22 2011, 07:16 PM~20154691
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: or  :dunno:
> *


What up Big D how you doing Big Dog ?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 06:32 PM~20154828
> *What up Big D how you doing Big Dog ?
> *


All good homie getin this $ together to break tha caprice down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 22 2011, 07:37 PM~20154884
> *All good homie getin this $ together to break tha caprice down
> *


Gonna be killing em when it's gone through
Don't see those everyday ,especially here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

AllHustle NoLove, JM6386, BIGJIM, greenmerc77

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 22 2011, 08:29 PM~20156290
> *GOODTIMES
> *


What's up Big Jim. Roy, D, :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 22 2011, 01:20 PM~20152475
> *from a different topic but  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


LBS 4 LBS ALL WEIGHT NO GATE....... :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 22 2011, 09:56 PM~20156549
> *LBS 4 LBS  ALL WEIGHT NO GATE....... :0
> *


Everything is weighted nowdays :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 22 2011, 10:13 PM~20156752
> *Everything is weighted nowdays :happysad:
> *



:dunno: Some more then others it seems :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 22 2011, 10:32 PM~20156965
> *:dunno: Some more then others it seems  :happysad:
> *


Some ALOT more than others :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

<span style='font-family:Impact'>


> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 22 2011, 08:29 PM~20156290
> *GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

JUST PASSING BY AND SAYING WHAT UP FROM....................................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! jus got off work... :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:30 AM~20158178
> *
> :wave:
> GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
> *



:wave: WUS SUP COLORADO HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 01:31 AM~20158181
> *JUST PASSING BY AND SAYING WHAT UP FROM....................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 01:31 AM~20158181
> *JUST PASSING BY AND SAYING WHAT UP FROM....................................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride and plaque
Is that South Mountain btw?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone at?

BTW Josh how's your lil' one doin'?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:43 PM~20160769
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 23 2011, 01:54 PM~20161353
> *:biggrin:
> *


whutz good cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: whats good co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 22 2011, 07:37 PM~20154884
> *All TIMES !!!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 11:53 AM~20160431
> *Where's everyone at?
> 
> BTW Josh how's your lil' one doin'?
> *


He seems better bro, had some pukes at like 3 this morning but he's acting ok..thanks for adlib fes :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 23 2011, 03:08 PM~20161899
> *He seems better bro, had some pukes at like 3 this morning but he's acting ok..thanks for adlib fes  :happysad:
> *


GOOD 2 hear


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2011, 02:36 PM~20161652
> *TIMES !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 23 2011, 03:08 PM~20161899
> *He seems better bro, had some pukes at like 3 this morning but he's acting ok..thanks for adlib fes  :happysad:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets 10-4 after trade
knicks 7-9 after trade???

i thought we were suppose to get the short end of the stick on this deal??? ... and im not hating on melo!!! :biggrin: 

knicks should be ok next year you would think...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 02:24 PM~20161579
> *whutz good cesar!!! :biggrin:
> *



Sick but still trying to work on the car...how are things Fes ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 23 2011, 04:40 PM~20162600
> *Sick but still trying to work on the car...how are things Fes ?
> *


pues ahi trabajando como siempre!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WTF happened to LIL?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 04:35 PM~20162550
> *Nuggets 10-4 after trade
> knicks 7-9 after trade???
> 
> ...


We got the spurs tonight, should be able to win since duncan will be out


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2011, 05:08 PM~20162806
> *WTF happened to LIL?
> *


What you talmbout willis :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 23 2011, 05:18 PM~20162884
> *What you talmbout willis :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Musta clicked on outline on the bottom right screen wheeew


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good evening mr. Roy Hru tonite?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 23 2011, 05:15 PM~20162861
> *We got the spurs tonight, should be able to win since duncan will be out
> *


yeah, spurs still good but we should be able to get this on...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 12:51 PM~20161332
> *whutz good!!!
> *


NOT MUCH AND U HOMIE..........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 23 2011, 08:08 PM~20164128
> *NOT MUCH AND U HOMIE..........
> *


not much bro, finally off work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO and LIL :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 05:00 PM~20162745
> *pues ahi trabajando como siempre!!! lol!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

69-64 @ Halftime!!! :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 09:58 PM~20165298
> *69-64 @ Halftime!!!  :wow:
> *



102-98 4th quarter 5:53 left :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 23 2011, 10:52 PM~20165833
> *102-98 4th quarter 5:53 left  :wow:
> *


115-112 victory!!! no duncan for the spurs but still a good win!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO WUSW SUP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up ceez sorry i havent got back to you been a little busy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2011, 10:20 AM~20168695
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good ceez!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68+Mar 24 2011, 10:28 AM~20168757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working bro...how are you ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chill'n today bro!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2011, 11:34 AM~20169235
> *Chill'n today bro!!!
> *


Must be nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chill'n today bro!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 23 2011, 04:35 PM~20162550
> *Nuggets 10-4 after trade
> knicks 7-9 after trade???
> 
> ...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 24 2011, 10:38 AM~20169252
> *Must be nice
> *


ive been off for a week spring break :biggrin: wish work was like that :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *BigCeez*

What up Papo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 24 2011, 11:38 AM~20169252
> *Must be nice
> *


 :biggrin: whut up josh!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 24 2011, 02:10 PM~20170088
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, BigCeez
> 
> ...



Q vo hermano...gracias por las tetas que me mandaste!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2011, 05:32 PM~20171422
> *Q vo hermano...gracias por las tetas que me mandaste!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 24 2011, 05:32 PM~20171422
> *Q vo hermano...gracias por las tetas que me mandaste!
> *


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 24 2011, 12:05 PM~20169427
> *
> *


11-4 & 7-10 after last night... whut up anson, how you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 PM~20172596
> *11-4 & 7-10 after last night... whut up anson, how you been?
> *


*Lakers are 14-1 since then*


:naughty:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:16 PM~20172803
> *Lakers are 14-1 since then
> :naughty:
> *


SUP FAM HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 24 2011, 08:23 PM~20172904
> *SUP FAM HOW ABOUT THEM LAKERS
> *


Not much big Chuch
They on top of it just how it was predicted to come back at the right TIME :biggrin: 
3 peat here we come


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:25 PM~20172932
> *Not much big Chuch
> They on top of it just how it was predicted to come back at the right TIME :biggrin:
> 3 peat here we come
> *


WE COMING THEY BETTER BE READY SAN ANTONIO RESTING THE BIG MAN ALREADY :wow: THEY SEE US COMIN


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20172803
> *Lakers are 14-1 since then
> :naughty:
> *


hope lakers can take it another year :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 24 2011, 08:39 PM~20173097
> *WE COMING THEY BETTER BE READY SAN ANTONIO RESTING THE BIG MAN ALREADY :wow: THEY SEE US COMIN
> *


:yes:
He washed up though and slow as hell
:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20173263
> *:yes:
> He washed up though and slow as hell
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20172803
> *Lakers are 14-1 since then
> :naughty:
> *


I never said they was championship caliber but you never know...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2011, 09:21 PM~20173503
> *I never said they was championship caliber but you never know...
> *


I'm glad they are doing better
Fawk da knicks,glad Denver looks to have gotten the better deal


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:16 PM~20172803
> *Lakers are 14-1 since then
> :naughty:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:25 PM~20172932
> *Not much big Chuch
> They on top of it just how it was predicted to come back at the right TIME :biggrin:
> 3 peat here we come
> *


  :run: :h5:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goodmornin my fellow lowrider homies. Have a good weekend. See yous on the streets.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WAD UP CO ANY ONE CRUSIN THE AVE THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 24 2011, 09:30 PM~20173590
> *I'm glad they are doing better
> Fawk da knicks,glad Denver looks to have gotten the better deal
> *


 :biggrin: 

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176617
> *WAD UP CO ANY ONE CRUSIN THE AVE THIS WEEKEND????
> *


Might be a little late. Weather permitting we rollin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 PM~20172596
> *11-4 & 7-10 after last night... whut up anson, how you been?
> *


Doin good, except im missin all these games, dont have altitude or nothin anymore! :angry: How you been homie? Sounds like you been workin your ass off! no joto :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176617
> *WAD UP CO ANY ONE CRUSIN THE AVE THIS WEEKEND????
> *


Yessur :biggrin: Me and Eric will be out there anyone else?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 25 2011, 11:31 AM~20178301
> *Yessur  :biggrin: Me and Eric will be out there anyone else?
> *


coo ill be out there you guys goin tonught or sat???


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up big C.O


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 25 2011, 12:31 PM~20178301
> *Yessur  :biggrin: Me and Eric will be out there anyone else?
> *



Come pick me up.


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Mar 25 2011, 12:24 PM~20178709
> *Wat up big C.O
> *


wut up eric? been tryin to get ahold of you> you never answered back. hit me up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up max ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up lac ? Hru tonite?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20180345
> *Wat up lac ? Hru tonite?
> *


,
Im good bro just kickin back with my son watching spongebob. how about yourself, how you doin?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 25 2011, 05:59 PM~20180839
> *,
> Im good bro just kickin back with my son watching spongebob.  how about yourself, how you doin?
> *


Good jus looking thro websites see what's gonna be crackin Fo this summer n seeing where I can go to catch some good footage Fo DVDs. What yr is ur lac ? I want my nxt project to be a 93 or 94 fleetwood.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Mar 25 2011, 07:25 PM~20181009
> *Good jus looking thro websites see what's gonna be crackin Fo this summer n seeing where I can go to catch some good footage Fo DVDs. What yr is ur lac ? I want my nxt project to be a 93 or 94 fleetwood.
> *


Right on, it a 96' bro


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wats up COLORADO uffin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,TAKEOVER,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,TAKEOVER,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES,GOODTIMES, :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

NUGGETS one mo' time


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20182489
> *NUGGETS one mo' time
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: befor I goto work what up big CO how was the ave last nite,dident make it but ill be there tonite :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

*CITYWIDE IN THE HOUUSE SHAOOOOOW TELjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') EM WATS UP BIG CEEZ LOL :biggrin:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20178990
> *Come pick me up.
> *


Be ready :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 25 2011, 11:35 AM~20178324
> *coo ill be out there you guys goin tonught or sat???
> *


Saturday night homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYWIDE FOR LIFE+Mar 26 2011, 08:20 AM~20184659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im ready and wearing 3 flowers :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

aavigil54, BigCeez, fesboogie, raiderhater719WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 09:09 AM~20184841
> *aavigil54, BigCeez, fesboogie, raiderhater719WAS UP HOMIES
> *



Whats GOOD bro? Hows the ranfla comin ?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20184849
> *Whats GOOD bro? Hows the ranfla comin ?
> *


its goin GOOD i wish it was done so i can cruz with everybody but thats ok i got all summer to roll.what you been up to?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 09:15 AM~20184873
> *its goin GOOD i wish it was done so i can cruz with everybody but thats ok i got all summer to roll.what you been up to?
> *


Working....hustlin to get this ride done also. Have one of the homies out in Phoenix this weekend bringing me back some chrome GOODies so my nipples are hard for that.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 08:15 AM~20184873
> *its goin GOOD i wish it was done so i can cruz with everybody but thats ok i got all summer to roll.what you been up to?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 09:09 AM~20184841
> *aavigil54, BigCeez, fesboogie, raiderhater719WAS UP HOMIES
> *


Wut up jim how's things going maaan :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


























:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@Mar 25 2011, 01:59 PM~20179405
> *wut up eric? been tryin to get ahold of you> you never answered back. hit me up.
> *


Wat up bro need ur number


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 09:09 AM~20184841
> *aavigil54, BigCeez, fesboogie, raiderhater719WAS UP HOMIES
> *


Whutz Good Jim


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 09:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, nice tre! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sneak peek of some goodies comin back :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2011, 01:27 PM~20186096
> *Sneak peek of some goodies comin back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bRO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20187042
> *looks good bRO
> *




Thanks bROther!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2011, 04:09 PM~20187061
> *Thanks bROther!
> *


What would they charge for 65 bumpers front ,back, and lower valance


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2011, 04:14 PM~20187097
> *What would they charge for 65 bumpers front ,back, and lower valance
> *



One piece bumpers ?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: IS THAT YOU D?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2011, 04:53 PM~20187323
> *One piece bumpers ?
> *


Front is 5 and the back is 3


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20187382
> *Front is 5 and the back is 3
> *



I will make a phone call and find out. I know one piece are $220. I will let you know


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 09:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies its my pop's had it for 10 years fully restored for 9.doin it up this summer


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 26 2011, 03:54 PM~20187335
> *:wow: IS THAT YOU D?
> *


Ima get it asap pops wanta roll it frist its been put up for 4-5 years


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's the Deuce
[/b]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
Thanks also to Carlos for stopping by.


It's coming.....slowly but showly*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 08:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Anytime.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Mar 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20185233
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 07:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


Its all good Roy, glad I could be of some help :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


NO PROBLEM CARNAL IF YOU NEED ANY MORE HELP I'M JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO ANY PICS OF THE CRUISE LAST NITE???


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 27 2011, 10:24 AM~20192299
> *WUS SUP COLORADO ANY PICS OF THE CRUISE LAST NITE???
> *


What up homie. I went but didnt see anyone. Its was a little cold. I was under cover in my truck.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


Looking good my bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 27 2011, 11:31 AM~20192345
> *Looking good my bro. :thumbsup:
> *


Da Bucket is slowly getting there :happysad:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 07:07 PM~20188174
> *Here's the Deuce
> *
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: MAAAN ROY THAT 62 IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 27 2011, 12:00 PM~20192570
> *:wow:  :wow: MAAAN ROY THAT 62 IS BAD ASS  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks doggie it was a nice one alright :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 26 2011, 01:27 PM~20186096
> *Sneak peek of some goodies comin back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that chrome looks nice and bright bro. Do they do dent repair on trim and bumpers before plating??


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


NOT A PROBLEM BIG HOMIE I WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED LONGER I WOULD HAVE PICKED UP A SANDER MY SELF BUT I HAD TO ROLL WE HAD A MEETING THAT DAY


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 27 2011, 10:24 AM~20192299
> *WUS SUP COLORADO ANY PICS OF THE CRUISE LAST NITE???
> *


NA I TOOK A CAMERA BUT THE DAMN THING DIDNT WORK I WAS PISSED BUT YA WE WERE THERE DANNY WE JUST ALL CUT OUT KINDA EARLY IT WAS A LIL COLD BUT THERE WASNT THAT MANNY PEOPLE OUT ANYWAYS BUT NEXT WEEK ILL BE DOWN THERE WIT A GOOD CAMERA SO ALL YALL MOFOS BETTER COME CRUZ WIT UR RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:41 AM~20192446
> *Da Bucket is slowly getting there :happysad:
> *


*I'm right beside you my friend.....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2011, 03:19 PM~20193666
> *Wow that chrome looks nice and bright bro. Do they do dent repair on trim and bumpers before plating??
> *



They do


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Mar 27 2011, 04:52 PM~20194157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo what up City Wide hows things?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 27 2011, 04:34 PM~20194080
> *I'm right beside you my friend.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You are thousands ahead of me my amigo :happysad: 
But I'll be there one day :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 05:48 PM~20194528
> *You are thousands ahead of me my amigo :happysad:
> But I'll be there one day :biggrin:
> *


I'm just picking up where the previous owner left off brotha.. I Y-Boned the car a few weeks ago too!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Very Nice



If mine is half as nice as yours I'd be happy :yes:


fawkers coming out sick homie



Big Ups


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20194636
> *Very Nice
> If mine is half as nice as yours I'd be happy :yes:
> fawkers coming out sick homie
> ...


thanks brotha.. so is yours! No matter what ANYONE says... at the end of the day you own a Vert!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20194696
> *thanks brotha.. so is yours!  No matter what ANYONE says... at the end of the day you own a Vert!
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 27 2011, 05:07 PM~20194235
> *yo what up City Wide hows things?
> *



What's good brother....cars lookin good!


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up colorado sow was up every one still motivated to hit the calles hard this summer we got a monthh. I khow g t gonna put it down for the colo callesss fo sure GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 27 2011, 08:44 PM~20196266
> *Was up colorado sow was up every one still motivated to hit the calles hard this summer we got a monthh. I khow g t gonna put it down for the colo callesss fo sure GOOD TIMES.    :biggrin:
> *


We pushing GOOD homie 
It's a heavy load but we should be ready on TIME


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

CAR SHOW SATURDAY APRIL 2 11AM -3PM 











SEE U ALL THERE COME OUT AND SUPPORT .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:08 PM~20196521
> *CAR SHOW SATURDAY APRIL 2 11AM -3PM
> 
> 
> ...


Any other info?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:21 PM~20196667
> *Any other info?
> *


THE HOMIE ADRIAN WITH MESSIAHS MAFIA CAR CLUB IS THROWING THIS SHOW. I KNOW THERE IS NO ENTRY FEE FOR SHOWING OR ATTENDING. SET UP STARTS AT 9:30 TO 11:00 AM, ALSO THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT APPRECIATION PLAQUES FOR THOSE WHO SHOW THERE RIDES. THAT IS AS MUCH AS I KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:42 PM~20196962
> *THE HOMIE ADRIAN WITH MESSIAHS MAFIA CAR CLUB IS THROWING THIS SHOW. I KNOW THERE IS NO ENTRY FEE FOR SHOWING OR ATTENDING. SET UP STARTS AT 9:30 TO 11:00 AM, ALSO THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT APPRECIATION PLAQUES FOR THOSE WHO SHOW THERE RIDES. THAT IS AS MUCH AS I KNOW. :biggrin:
> *


That's cool
Thanks Chaps
I'm sure you can count on a few FullTimers to be there


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:45 PM~20196989
> *That's cool
> Thanks Chaps
> I'm sure you can count on a few FullTimers to be there
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: JUST SPREADING THE WORD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:47 PM~20197013
> *THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: JUST SPREADING THE WORD
> *


Damn that's like Saturday....Crazy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who is in Messiahs Mafia anyways?
What cars?
Inever heard of em


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:50 PM~20197056
> *Damn that's like Saturday....Crazy
> *


THATS LIKE 6 DAYS AWAY SON :0


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:52 PM~20197082
> *Who is in Messiahs Mafia anyways?
> What cars?
> Inever heard of em
> *


THEY BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE DO U KNOW WICH ADRIAN IM TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20197110
> *THEY BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE  DO U KNOW WICH ADRIAN IM TALKING ABOUT?
> *


no I don't think so
I'm bad with names though,I may know him by his ride or in person


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

ANY ONE GOT SOME 13'' WHEELS FOR SALE?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 10:12 PM~20197297
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME 13'' WHEELS FOR SALE?
> *



Wut up chapo how is the impala coming out


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2011, 09:15 PM~20197319
> *Wut up chapo how is the impala coming out
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE IMPALA COMING OUT REAL NICE NOT FULLY DONE THE WAY I WANTED BUT ITS GOOD ILL BRING IT OUT ON SATURDAY AT THE HOMIES CAR SHOW CUTTY WILL BE OUT THERE TOO. WHAT ABOUT UR RIDES?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chapo, luxurymnte8788, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, 77montecarlo719

WHAT UP SON TRYING TO CALL U PICK UP UR PHONE LUXURYMNTE8788


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 10:22 PM~20197377
> *WHAT UP HOMIE IMPALA COMING OUT REAL NICE NOT FULLY DONE THE WAY I WANTED BUT ITS GOOD ILL BRING IT OUT ON SATURDAY AT THE HOMIES CAR SHOW CUTTY WILL BE OUT THERE TOO. WHAT ABOUT UR RIDES?
> *



I am finishing up my wifes this week it will be in the paint this weekend and mine I need a 350 engine if anyone has one and about to put some 22's on my expo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 10:22 PM~20197377
> *WHAT UP HOMIE IMPALA COMING OUT REAL NICE NOT FULLY DONE THE WAY I WANTED BUT ITS GOOD ILL BRING IT OUT ON SATURDAY AT THE HOMIES CAR SHOW CUTTY WILL BE OUT THERE TOO. WHAT ABOUT UR RIDES?
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2011, 10:26 PM~20197417
> *I am finishing up my wifes this week it will be in the paint this weekend and mine I need a 350 engine if anyone has one and about to put some 22's on my expo
> *


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2279043240.html
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2280864638.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 10:31 PM~20197462
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2279043240.html
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2280864638.html
> *



I need a carbureted one I have everything chrome for it


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chapo, elonzo, raiderhater719
WHAT UP SON? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:52 PM~20197082
> *Who is in Messiahs Mafia anyways?
> What cars?
> Inever heard of em
> *


Look at the bomba(on the flyer) real close Roy...i believe they belong to the "church of the most high"


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bennie_@Mar 1 2011, 09:15 PM~19993667
> *How many batteries is it for I could use it if its for 10 batteries?
> This is Bennie Let me know I will think about it if your trying to get rid of it just letme know thanx. 492-6946
> *


I must of homie my bad just trying to get the homies shit poping for the summer time. At the same time trying to get my shit done its all going to chrome in a few weeks the its on i ll need everyones help putting this back to gether. Good Times all day


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 27 2011, 09:56 PM~20197709
> *Look at the bomba(on the flyer) real close Roy...i believe they belong to the "church of the most high"
> *


Masias mafaia id just some homies that have there faith right and they got some bad cars they just aint too big. Its John Boy from MiGente and his homies.


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20197110
> *THEY BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE  DO U KNOW WICH ADRIAN IM TALKING ABOUT?
> *


Adrian has one arm but he gets down on some paint hes the one painting my shit.


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Jan 1 2011, 01:39 PM~19474954
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :banghead:  :420:
> *


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:45 PM~20196989
> *That's cool
> Thanks Chaps
> I'm sure you can count on a few FullTimers to be there
> *


Thats the show I was trying to tell you all about at the last meeting so if you wanna rool let me know I talk to Adrain everyday cause hes painting my shit. Bennie 492-6946


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:40 PM~20188372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie that shit looks way better that came out good I like!!! Good Times


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 27 2011, 10:56 PM~20197709
> *Look at the bomba(on the flyer) real close Roy...i believe they belong to the "church of the most high"
> *


I think I know who's bomb that is
And if it's who I think then I aint .................we got a meeting that day :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bennie_@Mar 27 2011, 11:49 PM~20198167
> *Masias mafaia id just some homies that have there faith right and they got some bad cars they just aint  too big. Its John Boy from MiGente and his homies.
> *


That's cool hope thier show turns out ok cause I aint got nothing to do with Mi Gente or any of those scandalous fools


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I'm right the guy that owns that Bomb did this to my car
Tried to blame it on me 
Then tried to squeel his way around the insurance company











I wont be there
I have yet to see that group support the lowrider lifestyle out here,or attend any shows or functions besides the VO show....No wonder I didn't know who the hell they was
I heard it was gonna hail Saturday :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

buenos dias familia!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Roy...i didnt mean that post to be out of line...i just know how you feel about those guys...just a heads up thats all....

and no disrespect to those guys doing their outreach(car show). i know there will will be a few CityWiders there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! 

... I don't know about the mi gente situation but Adrian is good peeps!!! I don't think I would go out of my way to support mi gente though, they done f'd up plenty of my rims...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 05:56 AM~20198981
> *If I'm right the guy that owns that Bomb did this to my car
> Tried to blame it on me
> Then tried to squeel his way around the insurance company
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 04:56 AM~20198981
> *If I'm right the guy that owns that Bomb did this to my car
> Tried to blame it on me
> Then tried to squeel his way around the insurance company
> ...


 :dunno: Dammmmm


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:12 PM~20197297
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME 13'' WHEELS FOR SALE?
> *


Might know a homie selling some 14's with new tires. No curb marks Crowns older set. Just been chillin on a parked car for 8 to 10 years but still look brand new.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats good Colorado. Watched a ok lowriding flick this weekend. "La Mission". Nice rides! Good as far as the lowriding unity goes. Check it out. Mondays suck que no. Have a good work week. uffin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 27 2011, 09:12 PM~20197297
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME 13'' WHEELS FOR SALE?
> *


I GOT A HOME BOY SELLIN SOME 72 CROSS LACES I THINK THE D'S BUT IDK THEY ALL ECHED I THINK HE WANTS 1500 GIVE ME UR # AND ILL SEND U A PIC OF THEM THEY GOT A IMPALA LOGO ON THE KNOCK OFF THEY BAD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 28 2011, 09:33 AM~20199809
> *Whats good Colorado. Watched a ok lowriding flick this weekend. "La Mission". Nice rides! Good as far as the lowriding unity goes. Check it out. Mondays suck que no. Have a good work week.  uffin:
> *


They should of named that movie "broke back lowrider"


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2011, 11:05 AM~20200426
> *They should of named that movie "broke back lowrider"
> *



Right....good flick....I just had to turn away on the gay parts.... :uh:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wad up colorado? Big GOOD TIMES waitin on adex and motorss :biggrin: dam fed ex where u at


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 28 2011, 11:54 AM~20200794
> *Wad up colorado? Big GOOD TIMES waitin on adex and motorss  :biggrin:  dam fed ex where u at
> *


itz gonna be a HOT summer!!! :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 04:41 AM~20198949
> *That's cool hope thier show turns out ok cause I aint got nothing to do with Mi Gente or any of those scandalous fools
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 11:17 AM~20200957
> *itz gonna be a HOT summer!!!  :wow:
> *


its cause i'll be around :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 28 2011, 10:54 AM~20200794
> *Wad up colorado? Big GOOD TIMES waitin on adex and motorss  :biggrin:  dam fed ex where u at
> *


you should of went ups cause they brown ese


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20200426
> *They should of named that movie "broke back lowrider"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2011, 12:58 PM~20201229
> *its cause i'll be around  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whutz good wrinkles!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20200426
> *They should of named that movie "broke back lowrider"
> *


I know huh. :rofl:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20200426
> *They should of named that movie "broke back lowrider"
> *


 :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up Roy, Julian. @ Julian when you wanna get down on that stereo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2011, 12:58 PM~20201229
> *its cause i'll be around  :biggrin:
> *


You estupid foolio


Hey your parts came in fawker






What up Danny :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 12:01 PM~20201247
> *:biggrin: whutz good wrinkles!!!
> *


wus sup fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:



One part at a TIME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Mar 28 2011, 05:32 PM~20203316
> *wus sup fes
> *


not much homie, jus working!!! how's school?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


chrome is becoming very popular around these parts!!! about time!!! :biggrin: 

...and props to everyone that already been on that level!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 28 2011, 08:20 PM~20204869
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just treading water my Brother :happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 06:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


Faaaaaaak homie. That looks good bro.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 06:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 08:36 PM~20205025
> *chrome is becoming very popular around these parts!!! about time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...and props to everyone that already been on that level!!!
> *



Yeah I almost wanna do my whole car right now and skip da season.....but then again what if da world ends
hno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


About Damn time can't wait to see it bust out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and by the way Roll'n vol. 20 has been delayed a week...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205036
> *Faaaaaaak homie. That looks good bro.
> *


Chrome is cheap right now might as well take advantage :happysad: 

I still need my Fenderwells and Core support done though to get my engine to pop but I don't think that's happening this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20205078
> *... and by the way Roll'n vol. 20 has been delayed a week...
> *


gaaawdddddammmmnniiit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 28 2011, 08:39 PM~20205071
> *About Damn time can't wait to see it bust out
> *


Me either



But I don't think I'm going all the way(No Joto) til next year
Shit just having my car apart the way it is ,is depressing enough


What up Mr.Ivan?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20205080
> *Chrome is cheap right now might as well take advantage :happysad:
> 
> I still need my Fenderwells and Core support done though to get my engine to pop but I don't think that's happening this year
> *


who are you going threw bro need some bike parts dipped :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20205090
> *gaaawdddddammmmnniiit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not much Roy just got done with a weekend of state wrestling with the boy. Now back in the other town away from the fam doing this mine job for the week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 28 2011, 08:44 PM~20205125
> *who are you going threw bro need some bike parts dipped :biggrin:
> *


To be honest with you I am just buying the shit piece by piece homie
Had some shit done from awhile back
Hit up the homie Sal from Yuma for Chrome
Or hit Ruben from SGV for that Triple Dipple


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20205191
> *To be honest with you I am just buying the shit piece by piece homie
> Had some shit done from awhile back
> Hit up the homie Sal from Yuma for Chrome
> ...


  got cha will do that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 28 2011, 08:48 PM~20205156
> *Not much Roy just got done with a weekend of state wrestling with the boy. Now back in the other town away from the fam doing this mine job for the week
> *


Sucks being away but I bet that money makes it feel a lil better :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah it helps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 07:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 28 2011, 06:53 PM~20204571
> *:scrutinize:
> One part at a TIME
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD THERE ROY I LIKE BIG UPS HOMIE U BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK AND LIKE THE OTHER HOMIE SAID THE OTHER DAY UR "BUCKET" IS BAD ASS HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20205078
> *... and by the way Roll'n vol. 20 has been delayed a week...
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP RICK!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20205572
> *WHAT UP RICK!
> *



Wut upper los :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

KICKIN IT MAN U NO HOW I DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP JULIAN!!! WHAT U BEEN UP TO HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20205571
> *:0  :tears:
> *


I know, I've been waiting on this one forever!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X's 63


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 28 2011, 08:48 PM~20205807
> *I know, I've been waiting on this one forever!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mendez1334+Jan 25 2011, 03:28 PM~19695048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know this guy Roy? well anyway I just dropped in to say whats up CO :wave: 

oh yeah this is why I asked if you new him because I came across this topic in the basement
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587727


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 28 2011, 09:24 PM~20205500
> *LOOKIN GOOD THERE ROY I LIKE BIG UPS HOMIE U BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK AND LIKE THE OTHER HOMIE SAID THE OTHER DAY UR "BUCKET" IS BAD ASS HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog justtrying to do my part


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Mar 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20205829
> *before you know it you'll be underneath your car, cussing it out cuz you have to clean all that chrome  :happysad:
> I don't mind cleaning chrome :biggrin:
> DONT GIVE ME ANYMORE REASONS TO DUMP MORE DOUGH INTO MY CAR BROTHA  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Mar 29 2011, 04:27 AM~20207727
> *you know this guy Roy? well anyway I just dropped in to say whats up CO :wave:
> 
> oh yeah this is why I asked if you new him because I came across this topic in the basement
> ...


I don't know him Chrisladen



But damn you guts took that 06 Lincoln thing far lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Morning co what's the word


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 04:40 AM~20207816
> *I don't know him Chrisladen
> But damn you guts took that 06 Lincoln thing far lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was just about to post in that topic and then I noticed he was from the CO and felt bad so I thought I'd put it in here just incase anyone new him they could give him a heads up on whats up in OT :happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Heres some old ass picture :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chapo, TRAVIEZO83

QUE PASA PRIMO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

ME SIX YEARS AGO :wow:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up colo ?k onda primo u for got bout me call me homie I stoped by you casa impala looking firme primo wud up los


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208828
> *Was up colo ?k onda primo u for got bout me call me homie I stoped by you casa impala looking firme primo wud up los
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208828
> *Was up colo ?k onda primo u for got bout me call me homie I stoped by you casa impala looking firme primo wud up los
> *


JUST KICKIN IT HOMLES IN MY GAY ASS AVID CLASS TRYIN TO WRING THIS STUPID PAPER ON THAT JOTO BEN FRANKLIN :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:roflmao: I think its about time Dayton does a new commercial!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208827
> *ME SIX YEARS AGO :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE UR CARZY THATS TIGHT THOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 29 2011, 09:44 AM~20208827
> *ME SIX YEARS AGO :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Getting some more goodies of my own.




Sorry fo the crappy pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2011, 11:03 AM~20209422
> *Getting some more goodies of my own.
> Sorry fo the crappy pics
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TRADE ALL 3 FOR 98-02 LINCOLN TOWN CAR


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 29 2011, 12:02 PM~20210037
> *TRADE ALL 3 FOR 98-02 LINCOLN TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Im back from the little anniversary trip:naughty: what's up everyone :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HAHA THATS COO SHIT JOSH HAPPY LATE ANNIVERSARY


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HAHA THATS COO SHIT JOSH HAPPY LATE ANNIVERSARY


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

AND MY BAD FOR POSTIN THAT TWICE I DONT NO WHAT THE HELL HAPPEND :twak:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up coloRadO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 29 2011, 04:26 PM~20211655
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  whats up coloRadO
> *



:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2011, 11:03 AM~20209422
> *Getting some more goodies of my own.
> Sorry fo the crappy pics
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 29 2011, 06:25 AM~20208076
> *Morning co what's the word
> *


the bird is the word :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 05:25 PM~20212046
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Whats good Roy...you excited to be workin on your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2011, 06:16 PM~20212409
> *Whats good Roy...you excited to be workin on your ride?
> *


I wish I had the TIME :happysad:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208827
> *ME SIX YEARS AGO :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*If anybody has Ricky's Number hit me up I need to get ahold of him(No Joto)*


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

From the CO the LO the RA the DO. What up ya'll uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 06:46 PM~20212649
> *I wish I had the TIME :happysad:
> *



Time and money...two things I never have enough of


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2011, 07:30 PM~20212976
> *Time and money...two things I never have enough of
> *


thutz cuz YOU so damn high maintanance!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Fessor?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 07:22 PM~20212906
> *If anybody has Ricky's Number hit me up I need to get ahold of him(No Joto)
> *


Me ricky or someone else roy :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 29 2011, 07:54 PM~20213188
> *Me ricky or someone else roy  :wow:
> *


you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PM me your Number Ricky


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

has anybody seen this car in colorado?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 29 2011, 09:05 PM~20213276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like normans car from city wide denver.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 29 2011, 07:08 PM~20213298
> *It looks like normans car from city wide denver.
> *



im trying to find it see if he wants to sell it  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 29 2011, 08:05 PM~20213276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 29 2011, 02:27 PM~20210881
> *Im back from the little anniversary trip:naughty: what's up everyone :wave:
> *


Congrats

:naughty:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 29 2011, 07:43 PM~20213085
> *thutz cuz YOU so damn high maintanance!!!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks carlos and roy. 3 Years married today 10 years together yesterday...times flying by


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 29 2011, 08:05 PM~20213276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yea...that's the homie Normans car. He is in Vegas this week....pm me bro....everything has a price.

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20213125
> *whats good Fessor?
> *


whut up chris, how you been? itz been a minute...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 PM~20213527
> *Thanks carlos and roy. 3 Years married today 10 years together yesterday...times flying by
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 07:58 PM~20213213
> *PM me your Number Ricky
> *


GOOD looking mr. Roy I called but he didn't pick up left a message though


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 29 2011, 03:50 AM~20207746
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 29 2011, 08:41 PM~20213580
> *GOOD looking mr. Roy I called but he didn't pick up left a message though
> *


  
he should get back at ya soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 PM~20213527
> *Thanks carlos and roy. 3 Years married today 10 years together yesterday...times flying by
> *



Congrats brother!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 29 2011, 08:41 PM~20213582
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good buma!!! whut you up to?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up co :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20213659
> *whutz good buma!!! whut you up to?
> *


just got in the house pulled the rear end out the monte gett'n ready for cinco.... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 PM~20213527
> *Thanks carlos and roy. 3 Years married today 10 years together yesterday...times flying by
> *


Congrats josh it feels good when u got a good lady by your side


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Appreciate it cees, you too ricky...its good for sure


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 29 2011, 10:07 PM~20214450
> *ttt
> *


Wut up jim how's everything going man


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: raiderhater719,86ttop
Wut up 86ttop my name is ricky welcome man :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, *Chapo*, 86ttop
:wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 29 2011, 09:24 PM~20214594
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: raiderhater719, Chapo, 86ttop
> :wave:
> *


What up homie i havent seen u down by chelton area dont stay there anymore?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chapo, RO 4 LIFEWhat up chuck? :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 29 2011, 10:38 PM~20214771
> *What up homie i havent seen u down by chelton area dont stay there anymore?
> *


Nah I moved by fort carson :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: luxurymnte8788, Chapo

64 lookin clean dawg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Mar 29 2011, 10:57 PM~20214998
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: luxurymnte8788, Chapo
> 
> ...


That guy has too much money
:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

good mornin colorado wad it dew


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

GOOD TIMES COLORADO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20213936
> *just got in the house pulled the rear end out the monte  gett'n ready for cinco.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 29 2011, 10:41 PM~20214799
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chapo, RO 4 LIFEWhat up chuck? :wave:
> *


hate to burst your bubble but thatz not chuck... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 29 2011, 10:16 PM~20214509
> *Wut up jim how's everything going man
> *


its going! off work for the next few weeks but i guess thats a GOOD thing i need to finish my ride and get ready for this TAKEOVER!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .how bout you homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew COLORADO!!! :biggrin: 

"itz gonna be a hot summer"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:45 AM~20217120
> *Whut it dew COLORADO!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> "itz gonna be a hot summer"
> ...


GOOD summer


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 30 2011, 07:30 AM~20217062
> *GOOD TIMES COLORADO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN PERRO, COMO ESTAS?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 30 2011, 08:46 AM~20217123
> *GOOD summer
> *


im sure it'll be a GOOD summer too!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 30 2011, 08:44 AM~20217113
> *its going! off work for the next few weeks but i guess thats a GOOD thing i need to finish my ride and get ready for this TAKEOVER!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .how bout you homie.
> *


I feel u man holla at me if u need some help :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 09:11 AM~20217309
> *I feel u man holla at me if u need some help  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good ricky!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 09:47 AM~20217620
> *Whutz good ricky!!!
> *


Wut up fes how's things going man¡ u sold ur bad ass regal yet¿


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:39 AM~20218259
> *What's up co
> *



:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

What's up ceez how's Ur day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:42 AM~20218280
> *What's up ceez how's Ur day
> *



Phukin crazy....chit blew up here at work so busy busy busy......but its tapering off so I can check in with you locos here on LIL.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Right ARM I am bored reading and checking joels thread c if he posts a pic of the plaque


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:45 AM~20218298
> *Right ARM I am bored reading and checking joels thread c if he posts a pic of the plaque
> *



I thought you already got it ?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

No but it took Jeff a month and a half to get his so I wait


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:48 AM~20218318
> *No but it took Jeff a month and a half to get his so I wait
> *



How long has it been ? :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Friday it will b a month should have paper on the LS Friday as well


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:50 AM~20218348
> *Friday it will b a month should have paper on the LS Friday as well
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 11:07 AM~20217999
> *Wut up fes how's things going man¡ u sold ur bad ass regal yet¿
> *


nah not yet, not necessarily pushin it at the moment... gotta swap the engine on it, engine is out right now...  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

gonna post some pics from my phone that I might not have posted before...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:31 PM~20218682
> *gonna post some pics from my phone that I might not have posted before...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:33 PM~20218701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew Cesar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:38 PM~20218744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the word on this one? Be out this summer ? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jinx where are you!!! LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20218752
> *Whats the word on this one? Be out this summer ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:42 PM~20218765
> *:yes:
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Seen this @ Park Meadows!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 11:38 AM~20218744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *fesboogie, MACULANT, BigCeez*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2011, 12:48 PM~20218797
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, MACULANT, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whutz Good Izzy-E!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

im surprised that trailer we borrowed from chapo's dad got us there and back... I was welding on that thing the night before & I prayed alot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GOOD TIMES New Mexico shut it down w/ all their cars... I think all their cars got 1st in their categories!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be back...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 11:50 AM~20218816
> *Whutz Good Izzy-E!!!
> *



Just slavin Homie!!! wuz good wit you??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2011, 01:03 PM~20218901
> *Just slavin Homie!!! wuz good wit you??
> *


about to go to work in a lil' bit... :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2011, 12:48 PM~20218797
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, fesboogie, MACULANT, BigCeez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


A whats up all u guys dont think had tha chance to introduce myself to all u guys my name dion and im prospecting with GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:04 PM~20218917
> *about to go to work in a lil' bit...  :happysad:
> *



Damn!!! What time you work till??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 12:05 PM~20218925
> *A whats up all u guys dont think had tha chance to introduce myself to all u guys my name dion and im prospecting with GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *



What up Homie!!! My names Israel but everyone calls me Izzy :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:05 PM~20218925
> *A whats up all u guys dont think had tha chance to introduce myself to all u guys my name dion and im prospecting with GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good homie!!! Fes, nice to meet you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 30 2011, 01:05 PM~20218928
> *Damn!!! What time you work till??
> *


I dont even know... itz never ending sometimes!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cruising last summer...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

Koo nice to meet u guys to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

@ Sam's shop... Jose working on his lock up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:17 PM~20219037
> *Koo nice to meet u guys to
> *


  Im sure we'll see you around this summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

@ short stop after goin' cruising!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tyrone's Cutty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 01:18 PM~20219044
> * Im sure we'll see you around this summer!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Them sum nice pics fes cant wait tell I can get a car I can hit sum switches in :biggrin: :biggrin: but yea u will see me cant bro gunna be a GOOD summer :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

engine swap!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:29 PM~20219124
> *Them sum nice pics fes cant wait tell I  can get a car I can hit sum switches in :biggrin:  :biggrin: but yea u will see me cant bro gunna be a GOOD summer :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thutz all I got for now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 12:05 PM~20218925
> *A whats up all u guys dont think had tha chance to introduce myself to all u guys my name dion and im prospecting with GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bROtha? I'm Joe.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 01:32 PM~20219162
> *Thutz all I got for now!!! :biggrin:
> *


what happened to the engine did it go out??


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219186
> *Whats up bROtha? I'm Joe.
> *


Aaa what GOOD Joe nice to meet u bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:05 PM~20218925
> *A whats up all u guys dont think had tha chance to introduce myself to all u guys my name dion and im prospecting with GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: wut up bro my name is ricky


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn just got done re-wiring a switchbox and hydraulic system on a tow truck. LawLess does it all! :biggrin: 

Still have 1/0 Monster Cable for $3.00 per ft


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 01:48 PM~20219293
> *:wave: wut up bro my name is ricky
> *


A whats up bro nice to meet u....i seen your guys website bro got sum purtty sick rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics FES! Chapos car is looking good! 




Nice to meet you MACULANT!


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 02:08 PM~20219424
> *Nice pics FES! Chapos car is looking good!
> Nice to meet you MACULANT!
> *


thanks bro nice too meet u too homie how things goin for u in d town bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20219703
> *thanks bro nice too meet u too homie how things goin for u in d town bro
> *



Husslin homie....trying to get these cars ready for Summer...

Congrats on the GOOD TIMES bike club....how are things going for you guys?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> Husslin homie....trying to get these cars ready for Summer...
> 
> Congrats on the GOOD TIMES bike club....how are things going for you guys?
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I hear that homie...evertings goin great bro cant wait to show my bike almost done


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 29 2011, 11:03 AM~20209422
> *Getting some more goodies of my own.
> Sorry fo the crappy pics
> 
> ...



That sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> > Husslin homie....trying to get these cars ready for Summer...
> >
> > Congrats on the GOOD TIMES bike club....how are things going for you guys?
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I hear that homie...evertings goin great bro cant wait to show my bike almost done
> ...


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 03:32 PM~20220017
> *Nice...is the bike gonna be done by Cinco ?
> *


Yea fur shur I should have tha rest of tha parts this week or next


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 03:38 PM~20220065
> *Yea fur shur I should have tha rest of tha parts this week or next
> *



Nice...cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 03:39 PM~20220078
> *Nice...cant wait to see the finished product
> *


u still got the red cutlass bro shits bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 03:43 PM~20220125
> *u still got the red cutlass bro shits bad ass :thumbsup:
> *



Nah...traded it for the Impala I am working on now. I miss it though...have nothing to roll...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219187
> *what happened to the engine did it go out??
> *


yessur... I think itz been (the block) from the inside out, but already got another one, throwing it in tomorrow... probably won't get done tomorrow but oh well!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 02:08 PM~20219424
> *Nice pics FES! Chapos car is looking good!
> Nice to meet you MACULANT!
> *


thanks... & yeah chapo is kinda like a quiet storm!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 04:04 PM~20220323
> *yessur... I think itz been (the block) from the inside out, but already got another one, throwing it in tomorrow... probably won't get done tomorrow but oh well!!! :biggrin:
> *



Baller!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20220347
> *thanks... & yeah chapo is kinda like a quiet storm!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You mean he has bad gas? IBS ?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 03:48 PM~20220168
> *Nah...traded it for the Impala I am working on now. I miss it though...have nothing to roll...
> *


shiit me either homie all i have is my lowrider bike :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 04:04 PM~20220323
> *yessur... I think itz been (the block) from the inside out, but already got another one, throwing it in tomorrow... probably won't get done tomorrow but oh well!!! :biggrin:
> *


you throwing in another v6 or going v8 this time?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20188273
> *Just wanted to give a special thanks to Big Josh.
> Man thanks a million Josh I really appreciate it.I owe you big TIME homie(no joto).
> Also thanks to Chuck,Silviano,Julian,and Wrinkles for all that you did to help.
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD BROTHA...LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE A SOLID TEAM OUT THERE, WITH LOTS OF HANDS...IM GLAD TO SEE THE GT STILL SMASHEN IN THE 719.....*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

whats up co hope your weather is nice over there windy as hell 2day in wy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Chuck,Larry,Dion,and Anthony


:wave:



Well TIME to bowl,take it easy Colo and keep these pages flipping
Nice pics btw Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 30 2011, 04:27 PM~20220539
> *LOOKEN GOOD BROTHA...LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE A SOLID TEAM OUT THERE, WITH LOTS OF HANDS...IM GLAD TO SEE THE GT STILL SMASHEN IN THE 719.....
> *


It's gonna get bananas out here soon

Everybody is trying to make the deadline.....95% of the Chapter is broken down for upgrades  

You know that motivation runs deep doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Mar 30 2011, 04:27 PM~20220543
> *whats up co hope your weather is nice over there windy as hell 2day in wy
> *


When isn't it Windy in Wyoming????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 03:29 PM~20220563
> *It's gonna get bananas out here soon
> 
> Everybody is trying to make the deadline.....95% of the Chapter is broken down for upgrades
> ...


*ES TODO ROY DOGG, THATS WHAT TIME IT IS HOMIE....GT*   :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 30 2011, 04:31 PM~20220581
> *ES TODO ROY DOGG, THATS WHAT TIME IT IS HOMIE....GT     :thumbsup:
> *


Tu sabes dog 


You planted the seed now the vynes are reaching out and looking GOOD doing it  

Haha.....got's ta go



Stay safe out there Chucks


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 03:32 PM~20220592
> *Tu sabes dog
> You planted the seed now the vynes are reaching out and looking GOOD doing it
> 
> ...


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 04:30 PM~20220574
> *When isn't it Windy in Wyoming????
> *


you have to come to wy when its not winter and dont just hit up L town


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 04:17 PM~20220444
> *shiit me either homie all i have is my lowrider bike :roflmao:
> *



lol.....at least you will be out this show season


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 04:08 PM~20220364
> *Baller!
> *


on a budget homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 04:09 PM~20220370
> *You mean he has bad gas? IBS ?
> *


 :biggrin: you a gotdamn fool!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 30 2011, 04:42 PM~20220653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say this out of love :biggrin: (no *******)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 04:23 PM~20220503
> *you throwing in another v6 or going v8 this time?
> *


anotha V-6


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 04:27 PM~20220546
> *What up Chuck,Larry,Dion,and Anthony
> :wave:
> Well TIME to bowl,take it easy Colo and keep these pages flipping
> ...


thanks bro, jus tryin' to keep it movin'!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 04:09 PM~20220370
> *You mean he has bad gas? IBS ?
> *


I gotta take pills for that!! :angry: 






















TMI?? :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2011, 05:09 PM~20220901
> *I gotta take pills for that!!  :angry:
> TMI??  :happysad:
> *



No..I wish you would of told me when you were in town and crashed at my place though......then I could of stopped blaming the dog.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 05:29 PM~20221100
> *No..I wish you would of told me when you were in town and crashed at my place though......then I could of stopped blaming the dog.
> *


My bad, i forgot my pills at home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 30 2011, 05:37 PM~20221172
> *My bad, i forgot my pills at home
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 04:54 PM~20220743
> *anotha V-6
> *


That's like cheating real men hop with v8 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20221256
> *That's like cheating real men hop with v8 :biggrin:
> *


whut up ivan!!! i thought like you once... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:57 PM~20219349
> *A whats up bro nice to  meet u....i seen your guys website bro got sum purtty sick rides homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro we have about four more new cars coming out this year and like three bikes coming out


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Minilove92, *lacwood*, raiderhater719


:wave: :wave: Wut up Josh and Los


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 12:16 PM~20219028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DRIVES THATBEAT UP ASS CUTTY :biggrin: 
HOW U GONNA POST ALL THEM NICE ASS CARS THEN THAT ONE HAHA NICE PICS FEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 06:40 PM~20222179
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Minilove92, lacwood, raiderhater719
> :wave:  :wave: Wut up Josh and Los
> *


WHAT UP RICK


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 07:40 PM~20222179
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Minilove92, lacwood, raiderhater719
> :wave:  :wave: Wut up Josh and Los
> *


What's good ricky? Just catchin up some...pages been rollin today


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 06:53 PM~20222265
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CEEZ WHEN YALL GONNA COME DOWN TO THE SPRINGS TO HIT THE AVE WITH US ME AND A FEW GUYS TRYIN TO SET UP A DATE TO ROLL UP TO D-TOWN AND CHOP IT UP WITH YOU GUYS SO WHEN I FIND OUT ILL LET U NO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

YOU AINT LYING JOSH GOTTA GIVE IT TO FEZ WITH THEM THROW BACK PICS ON THAT ONE BROUGHT BACK SOME AS YOU WOULD SAY (GOOD TIMES!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

6 weeks later, black magic finally sent my upper adjustables to me...of course ups didn't leave em' at my crib though :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 30 2011, 07:52 PM~20222252
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


Wut up los ur car is coming together big ups u been putting in a lot of work homie we r blessed to have u as a officer in RUTHLESS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 30 2011, 07:56 PM~20222291
> *WHAT UP CEEZ WHEN YALL GONNA COME DOWN TO THE SPRINGS TO HIT THE AVE WITH US ME AND A FEW GUYS TRYIN TO SET UP A DATE TO ROLL UP TO D-TOWN AND CHOP IT UP WITH YOU GUYS SO WHEN I FIND OUT ILL LET U NO
> *




What's good brother. I think in May we will have some cars done so we can make it down to hit the ave.

Let me know when u guys wanna come up and we can que it up here and go hit the blvd afterwards.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 30 2011, 08:14 PM~20222469
> *What's good brother. I think in May we will have some cars done so we can make it down to hit the ave.
> 
> Let me know when u guys wanna come up and we can que it up here and go hit the blvd afterwards.
> ...


That sounds like a great idea we need to set a date in stone for all or at least A LOT of us soco riders to come show u guys in denver some love :0 I say the weekend before fathers day :dunno: just throwin it out there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Mar 30 2011, 07:48 PM~20222203
> *WHO DRIVES THATBEAT UP ASS CUTTY :biggrin:
> HOW U GONNA POST ALL THEM NICE ASS CARS THEN THAT ONE HAHA NICE PICS FEZ :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, you know your cutty is gonna be on point!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:25 PM~20222578
> *thanks homie, you know your cutty is gonna be on point!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 08:28 PM~20222610
> *:yes:
> *


i know Ruthless is gonna bring it!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20222659
> *i know Ruthless is gonna bring it!!!
> *


We gonna try mr fes we just wanna have fun and crusie we have my wifes car coming out this year both my daughters are coming out with bikes the homie matt just got everything to juice his ride tommy los`s brother got his car going los is painting his car and he has evrything to juice it we got a new member angelina with a 91 towncar my car will be rolling thanksz to roy and sal so we trying to step our game up a little


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 08:39 PM~20222744
> *We gonna try mr fes we just wanna have fun and crusie we have my wifes car coming out this year both my daughters are coming out with bikes the homie matt just got everything to juice his ride tommy los`s brother got his car going los is painting his car and he has evrything to juice it we got a new member angelina with a 91 towncar my car will be rolling thanksz to roy and sal so we trying to step our game up a little
> *


thutz whut the fuck im talkin bout!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 30 2011, 08:02 PM~20222353
> *6 weeks later, black magic finally sent my upper adjustables to me...of course ups didn't leave em' at my crib though  :angry:
> *


dont you hate when that shit happens!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 PM~20222574
> *That sounds like a great idea we need to set a date in stone for all or at least A LOT of us soco riders to come show u guys in denver some love :0 I say the weekend before fathers day :dunno: just throwin it out there
> *




Yea....great idea....we definitely should get some concrete dates and plan for it. Looking forward to this summer :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Watch'n Next Friday at work!!! thut shit is still funny!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 09:14 PM~20223178
> *Watch'n Next Friday at work!!! thut shit is still funny!!!
> *


That's funny I just got done watchin d-bo get knocked the fuck out on the og friday


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The nuggets ain't looking too bad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 09:24 PM~20223294
> *The nuggets ain't looking too bad
> *


they sure don't... they won again!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chapo, fesboogie, calijay, lacwood, raiderhater719
What up good fellas :biggrin: whats good? :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 30 2011, 09:02 PM~20222353
> *6 weeks later, black magic finally sent my upper adjustables to me...of course ups didn't leave em' at my crib though  :angry:
> *


I got my shit today too, but i had to go down to ups office also to get it. :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20223705
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Chapo, fesboogie, calijay, lacwood, raiderhater719
> What up good fellas  :biggrin: whats good? :cheesy:
> *


Wut up chapo ur impala is looking good can't wait to see it finished


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20223708
> *I got my shit today too, but i had to go down to ups office also to get it. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice




You make too mush monies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you Ricky :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:03 PM~20223791
> *Glad it worked out for you Ricky :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks roy I owe u one I talked to sal and he's gonna give me a good deal so I can get my ride cruising again


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 11:01 PM~20223764
> *Very nice
> You make too mush monies
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



:yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 10:07 PM~20223828
> *Thanks roy I owe u one I talked to sal and he's gonna give me a good deal so I can get my ride cruising again
> *


GOOD to hear bRO :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 30 2011, 10:08 PM~20223843
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:
> *


Underworked and Overpaid



I've heard of your type :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 30 2011, 07:39 AM~20217100
> *hate to burst your bubble but thatz not chuck... :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 11:13 PM~20223910
> *Underworked and Overpaid
> I've heard of your type :biggrin:
> *


Goverment employed. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 30 2011, 10:15 PM~20223928
> *Goverment employed. :happysad:
> *


Only Government thing I know of is da Cheese :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 11:16 PM~20223943
> *Only Government thing I know of is da Cheese :happysad:
> *


 :barf: :sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:16 PM~20223943
> *Only Government thing I know of is da Cheese :happysad:
> *


your white ass didn't stand in line for that cheese fool quit playin :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Larry,Chuck,Ken,Darren,Chapo,and Ricky :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20223947
> *:barf:  :sprint:
> *


dat shit was the bomb dog you don't know what your talking about


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20223955
> *What up Larry,Chuck,Ken,Darren,Chapo,and Ricky :wave:
> *


Sounds like new edition fool.. Ronnie, bobby, ricky, mike LOL


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chapo, darren_505, LUV4LACS, RAG3ROY, cl1965ss, MOSTHATED CC, raiderhater719
FULL HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20223949
> *your white ass didn't stand in line for that cheese fool quit playin :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir I did in da proyects in LA
They give out Butter too

All yous gots to do is get a loafa bread and you set for awhile Grilled Cheese like a mofo  :cheesy:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:17 PM~20223955
> *What up Larry,Chuck,Ken,Darren,Chapo,and Ricky :wave:
> *


Just checking colorado out bro....you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:21 PM~20223987
> *Just checking colorado out bro....you?
> *


Just kicking it homie
Got any bigger pics of that bad ass bike in your avi?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20223978
> *Yes sir I did in da proyects in LA
> They give out Butter too
> 
> ...


breads too high fool I just cut it up in cubes and ate it like that :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:22 PM~20223997
> *breads too high fool I just cut it up in cubes and ate it like that :biggrin:
> *


We didn't even buy cooking oil after we got our government issue
We fried every damn thing in butter
Then there was the Government issue Peanut butter in the chrome can
mmmm mmmmm
We never had jelly but we had syrup :0 
PB and S sammmiches like a mofo


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:22 PM~20223995
> *Just kicking it homie
> Got any bigger pics of that bad ass bike in your avi?
> *


Just this one.... A show I went to a couple weeks ago


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:22 PM~20223997
> *breads too high fool I just cut it up in cubes and ate it like that :biggrin:
> *


Constipated for weeks :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:26 PM~20224034
> *Just this one.... A show I went to a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20224050
> *Very Nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro... building one more..that one not yet finish too....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:26 PM~20224041
> *Constipated for weeks :happysad:
> *


I had to save them proteins bro couldn't afford to get rid of them. Why do you think I'm big now I hate throwing food out LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WHAT UP SAL,JULIAN,AND JR :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:29 PM~20224068
> *Thanks bro... building one more..that one not yet finish too....
> *


That fawkers sick
I am working with my son on his bike now
I see they can get pricey very easily


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:29 PM~20224071
> *I had to save them proteins bro couldn't afford to get rid of them. Why do you think I'm big now I hate throwing food out LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WHats up? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20223955
> *What up Larry,Chuck,Ken,Darren,Chapo,and Ricky :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:33 PM~20224106
> *WHats up? :biggrin:
> *


Wud up jr?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:18 PM~20223965
> *Sounds like new edition fool.. Ronnie, bobby, ricky, mike LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:33 PM~20224106
> *WHats up? :biggrin:
> *


not much homie just got back from doing really shitty at bowling
I kicked ass last week and figured it was because I was sober
Well tonight proved me wrong :happysad: 


How's da Fam bam and the yob homie?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:31 PM~20224088
> *That fawkers sick
> I am working with my son on his bike now
> I see they can get pricey very easily
> *


True true, that's why I do my own body work fabrication, paint, upolistry on my own.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:39 PM~20224149
> *not much homie just got back from doing really shitty at bowling
> I kicked ass last week and figured it was because I was sober
> Well tonight proved me wrong :happysad:
> ...


Everything is good.just here working in the rain.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:42 PM~20224190
> *True true, that's why I do my own body work fabrication, paint, upolistry on my own.
> *


Great yob at doing those
Bike looks wicked


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:39 PM~20224141
> *Wud up jr?
> *


Whats up fool?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:43 PM~20224197
> *Everything is good.just here working in the rain.
> *


What you doing in da rain?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:42 PM~20224190
> *True true, that's why I do my own body work fabrication, paint, upolistry on my own.
> *


What size metal did u use for fabrication 3/16 or 1/4amd where did u get it from bro


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:43 PM~20224203
> *Great yob at doing those
> Bike looks wicked
> *


Thanks again but you guys build cars and damn are they nice! I need to start on one....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:45 PM~20224218
> *What you doing in da rain?
> *


Singing :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:43 PM~20224203
> *Great yob at doing those
> Bike looks wicked
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well keep da pages turning and those Daytons swervin Colo
I better gets ta bed
Later Homies :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:45 PM~20224218
> *What you doing in da rain?
> *


Just my everyday work.it rains everyday here.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 09:45 PM~20224222
> *What size metal did u use for fabrication 3/16 or 1/4amd where did u get it from bro
> *


think 3/16 I used a hood off a junk car. Lol!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 10:46 PM~20224237
> *Singing  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea in the shower. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:44 PM~20224211
> *Whats up fool?
> *


nada I was gonna drink a beer but too damn lazy to go to the liq


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 09:47 PM~20224253
> *well keep da pages turning and those Daytons swervin Colo
> I better gets ta bed
> Later Homies :wave:
> *


Lata bro, nice taking to you....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:48 PM~20224269
> *nada I was gonna drink a beer but too damn lazy to go to the liq
> *


Must be nice.i got those tires today.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:52 PM~20224306
> *Must be nice.i got those tires today.
> *


whats nice the fact that I've been up for 24s hours?? Sounds cool you gonna get them mounted when you come back?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 10:48 PM~20224263
> *think 3/16 I used a hood off a junk car. Lol!
> *


Damn bro that's a good ass idea


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2011, 10:54 PM~20224318
> *whats nice the fact that I've been up for 24s hours?? Sounds cool you gonna get them mounted when you come back?
> *


Yea when I get back.you been working?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 PM~20224334
> *Damn bro that's a good ass idea
> *


Yeah, my dad had it laying around so I took advantage of it and cut it up.... Work good tho. I'm not no pro at welding but put it together..... Did that.a while back and last year just restored it. Been I'm lrm a long time ago.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do homies :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Mar 30 2011, 10:55 PM~20224340
> *Yea when I get back.you been working?
> *


yeah I just got back around noon.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :loco:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 30 2011, 11:26 PM~20224601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAAAT THA FUUK IS THIS FOO PROBLEM DUM ASS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 31 2011, 12:36 AM~20225033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mathafucka crazy as hell yo set trippin hahaha :uh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20223708
> *I got my shit today too, but i had to go down to ups office also to get it. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh la la, that's purty :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLOWRADO.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello anybody hello


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 11:04 AM~20227215
> *Hello anybody hello
> *


whut up ricky!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 11:32 AM~20227409
> *whut up ricky!!!
> *


Wut up fes u got any new rollin dvds in yet :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey ricky :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 12:01 PM~20227613
> *Wut up fes u got any new rollin dvds in yet  :wow:
> *



x2 !


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31 2011, 12:13 PM~20227677
> *Hey ricky :wave:
> *


Wut josh how's the fam and how's ur ride coming out :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

1000 posts I am moving up in the world :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 12:24 PM~20227756
> *1000 posts I am moving up in the world  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

what's up coloRadO


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 PM~20222157
> *Thanks bro we have about four more new cars coming out this year and like three bikes coming out
> *


u gunna have em all out for cinco bro


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 30 2011, 04:27 PM~20220546
> *What up Chuck,Larry,Dion,and Anthony
> :wave:
> Well TIME to bowl,take it easy Colo and keep these pages flipping
> ...


 :wave: whats GOOD MR.ROY how yo sons bike kumin bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 31 2011, 12:35 PM~20227819
> *u gunna have em all out for cinco bro
> *


Atleast three of the cars and two of the bikes :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 12:43 PM~20227863
> *Atleast three of the cars and two of the bikes  :wow:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: koo bro i
cant wait to see em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT... & whutz up R.O. Chuck!!! whut you been up to?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 02:25 PM~20228524
> *TTT... & whutz up R.O. Chuck!!! whut you been up to?
> *


Just been chillen bRO tryin to get parts for my car. What's been goin on with you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 31 2011, 12:40 PM~20227847
> *:wave: whats GOOD MR.ROY how yo sons bike kumin bro
> *


It's coming out slowly still got a grip to do :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

NEW PARTS FROM BLACK MAGIC .... THE LOWERS IM MAKING :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 03:12 PM~20228810
> *Just been chillen bRO tryin to get parts for my car. What's been goin on with you
> *


jus workin' & tryin' to get ready for this summer homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 06:01 PM~20230433
> *jus workin' & tryin' to get ready for this summer homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT ROLL'N OUT YET PIMP'N?? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 06:48 PM~20230341
> *NEW PARTS FROM BLACK MAGIC .... THE LOWERS IM MAKING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the slips from BM :thumbsup:
Looking Good Buma


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 06:10 PM~20230508
> *Gotta love the slips from BM :thumbsup:
> Looking Good Buma
> *


YES SIR BLACK MAGIC KNOWS THERE SIZNIT :biggrin: REWORK'N THE WHOLE REAREND, FOUND THE PARTS IN TOWN FOR THE LOWERS WORK'N ON MY FAB SKILLS...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 06:48 PM~20230341
> *NEW PARTS FROM BLACK MAGIC .... THE LOWERS IM MAKING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good deal homie cant wait to see it in action


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 06:20 PM~20230588
> *good deal homie cant wait to see it in action
> *


THAT MAKES TWO MR FES IT WILL BE READY FOR CINCO :x:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/S...THEWORLD2-1.jpg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:04 PM~20230456
> *THAT ROLL'N  OUT YET PIMP'N?? :cheesy:
> *


i wish i could say yes!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jaime :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 06:27 PM~20230637
> *i wish i could say yes!!!
> *


JUST GOT TO WATCH RERUNS THEN :cheesy: LET ME NO WHEN U GET IT...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 12:22 PM~20227740
> *Wut josh how's the fam and how's ur ride coming out  :biggrin:
> *


The family is great right now, thanks for askin. Wish I could say the same about the car...fallin behind fast bro, work is killin me right now...im still shootin for the end of april to at least have it lifted and if I can redo the paint...and hell I forgot the interior is out now to...shitt!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 PM~20230720
> *The family is great right now, thanks for askin. Wish I could say the same about the car...fallin behind fast bro, work is killin me right now...im still shootin for the end of april to at least have it lifted and if I can redo the paint...and hell I forgot the interior is out now to...shitt!
> *


Yea I feel u. I am trying to get my old ladies car ready :wow: but u got some GOOD guys on ur team


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 PM~20230720
> *The family is great right now, thanks for askin. Wish I could say the same about the car...fallin behind fast bro, work is killin me right now...im still shootin for the end of april to at least have it lifted and if I can redo the paint...and hell I forgot the interior is out now to...shitt!
> *


I hear ya homie
I just met up with the so called guy that WAS suppose to shoot my car
What a fucking joke
Back to square one,I better learn quick :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 07:46 PM~20230789
> *I hear ya homie
> I just met up with the so called guy that WAS suppose to shoot my car
> What a fucking joke
> ...


Damn that sucks bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey bigcadi how much did the slip yoke run u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 07:50 PM~20230818
> *Damn that sucks bro
> *


It's all GOOD homie just wish I wasn't misinformed of prices and shit before I talked to the man 
It wasn't his fault .He is trying to put his kids through college. :happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 06:52 PM~20230824
> *Hey bigcadi how much did the slip yoke run u
> *


2 BILLS FROM BLACK MAGIC...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 07:40 PM~20230744
> *Yea I feel u. I am trying to get my old ladies car ready  :wow: but u got some GOOD guys on ur team
> *


That's true bro goodtimers have been offering help right and left, so has the Ruthless homies, Fes, some of my old partners...everyones is all about helping the next guy out right now...gotta love it! and i will need every damn one of you if I keep bullshittin ..lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:05 PM~20230925
> *2 BILLS FROM BLACK MAGIC...
> *


2 Bills too much................I gotta fab my own. I'm a baller on a budget.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 07:53 PM~20230836
> *It's all GOOD homie just wish I wasn't misinformed of prices and shit before I talked to the man
> It wasn't his fault .He is trying to put his kids through college. :happysad:
> *


That's sshitty Roy, you need to come down to my work and holla at my boy carlos..he's a badass in the paintbooth...he isnt free but is work is very nice and hes been doing lowlows for 20 plus years.....can't hurt :dunno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 07:15 PM~20231005
> *2 Bills too much................J/K
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: HAD SOME EXTRA PAPER AND VERY LIL TIME WITH THE NEW BABY N ALL :biggrin: DON'T HAVE NO TIME TO GO JUNKYARD'N :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31     2011, 08:10 PM~20230965
> *That's true bro goodtimers have been offering help right and left, so has the Ruthless homies, Fes, some of my old partners...everyones is all about helping the next guy out right now...gotta love it! and i will need every damn one of you if I keep bullshittin ..lol
> *


I told u the first day I met u u need help holla at me the offer still stand and that goes for any club or solo rider I will help anyone TOO EASY


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:19 PM~20231035
> *:wow: HAD SOME EXTRA PAPER AND VERY LIL TIME WITH THE NEW BABY N ALL :biggrin: DON'T HAVE NO TIME TO GO JUNKYARD'N  :cheesy:
> *


Congrats on the baby! Them telescopics look nice. I wanna get a pair. What size are they?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 PM~20231005
> *2 Bills too much................I gotta fab my own. I'm a baller on a budget.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bRO how much would u charge to make another one and do u balance them as well


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 07:23 PM~20231060
> *Congrats on the baby! Them telescopics look nice. I wanna get a pair. What size are they?
> *


THANKS HOMIE ... THEY R 10 TO 18'S ...TO GET THAT ASS HIGHER THE A TWO DOLLAR WHORE :0


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 07:25 PM~20231074
> *Hey bRO how much would u charge to make another one and do u balance them as well
> *


I'm still workin to get this one done. As soon as i get it done i'll let you know. It will be balanced also. :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:28 PM~20231099
> *THANKS HOMIE ... THEY R 10 TO 18'S ...TO GET THAT ASS HIGHER THE A TWO DOLLAR WHORE :0
> *


You still runnin that B/M Piston in the Monte?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 08:22 PM~20231046
> *I told u the first day I met u u need help holla at me the offer still stand and that goes for any club or solo rider I will help anyone TOO EASY
> *


Appreciate that Ricky


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 07:31 PM~20231124
> *You still runnin that B/M Piston in the Monte?
> *


YEP JUST PUT A NEW PUMP HEAD AND UP GRADED TO A SUPER DUTY I BLEW UP MY REGULAR ADEX AT THE AFTER HOP LAST YEAR


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20231103
> *I'm still workin to get this one done. As soon as i get it done i'll let you know. It will be balanced also.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:37 PM~20231160
> *YEP JUST PUT A NEW PUMP HEAD AND UP GRADED TO A SUPER DUTY I BLEW UP MY REGULAR ADEX AT THE AFTER HOP LAST YEAR
> *


Sucks about the ADEX, that was a pricey blow-up. If i make it to the after hop this year we'll have to nose up. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 31 2011, 07:01 PM~20230433
> *jus workin' & tryin' to get ready for this summer homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could say I was gettin ready for this summer


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 PM~20231190
> *Sucks about the ADEX, that was a pricey blow-up. If i make it to the after hop this year we'll have to nose up. :thumbsup:
> *


When you gonna send the undies fROm the regal to get dipped. I got my grill back and that triple plating is nice bRO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 07:47 PM~20231245
> *When you gonna send the undies fROm the regal to get dipped. I got my grill back and that triple plating is nice bRO
> *


Maybe soon. I want to check out that grill. Post pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:..............J/K


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 07:41 PM~20231190
> *Sucks about the ADEX, that was a pricey blow-up. If i make it to the after hop this year we'll have to nose up. :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE WHEN I GET IT BACK TOGETHER I WILL POST SOME VIDEO TO SEE WHAT IT DEW :biggrin: THIS SHOULD BE THE LAST PIECE OF THE PUZZLE ...."I HOPE" :x:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:49 PM~20231254
> *Maybe soon. I want to check out that grill. Post pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:..............J/K
> *


ill send you a pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 PM~20231006
> *That's sshitty Roy, you need to come down to my work and holla at my boy carlos..he's a badass in the paintbooth...he isnt free but is work is very nice and hes been doing lowlows for 20 plus years.....can't hurt :dunno:
> *


I talked to a friend tonight he may be able to get me straight :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 08:46 PM~20231233
> *I wish I could say I was gettin ready for this summer
> *


whutz goin on?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 07:50 PM~20231258
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE WHEN I GET IT BACK TOGETHER I WILL POST SOME VIDEO TO SEE WHAT IT DEW :biggrin:  THIS SHOULD BE THE LAST PIECE OF THE PUZZLE ...."I HOPE" :x:
> *


No kiddin..............mine's a never ending puzzle :banghead:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 08:51 PM~20231266
> *I talked to a friend tonight he may be able to get me straight :happysad:
> *


Hope so bro, if not come check my guy out(no ****)


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 07:50 PM~20231260
> *ill send you a pic
> *


 :wow: CHINY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 PM~20231299
> *Hope so bro, if not come check my guy out(no ****)
> *


:thumbsup:


Appreciate it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 PM~20231190
> *Sucks about the ADEX, that was a pricey blow-up. If i make it to the after hop this year we'll have to nose up. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 PM~20231301
> *:wow: CHINY
> *


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 05:27 PM~20229710
> *It's coming out slowly still got a grip to do :happysad:
> *


i here that bro bikes r a peice of work but let me kno if u need anything bro ill see wha i can do to help :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 31 2011, 09:40 PM~20231796
> *i here that bro bikes r a peice of work but let me kno if u need anything bro ill see wha i can do to help :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 31 2011, 08:05 PM~20230925
> *2 BILLS FROM BLACK MAGIC...
> *


Worth it too
It will save your Transmission :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 09:36 PM~20231751
> *What's up buddy
> *



Did u get my pm bout the chromer?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 PM~20231815
> *Worth it too
> It will save your Transmission :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 31 2011, 09:43 PM~20231837
> *Did u get my pm bout the chromer?
> *


Yea just let me know bRO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

LAKERS


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP ROY DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 09:55 PM~20231955
> *SUP ROY DOGG
> *


Halftime :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

AND EVERYBODY ON LIL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 09:55 PM~20231963
> *Halftime :happysad:
> *


YOU WORK TOMORROW


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 09:54 PM~20231950
> * <span style=\'color:yellow\'>NUG<span style=\'color:blue\'>GETS *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 09:56 PM~20231981
> *YOU WORK TOMORROW
> *


Nah I got a Dr.s appt
Gott get a shot of steroids in the base of my neck hno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, BIGJIM, Chapo, bigcadi, cl1965ss, BigCeez, lacwood, naparra


uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 09:59 PM~20232015
> *Nah I got a Dr.s appt
> Gott get a shot of steroids in the base of my neck hno:
> *


HIT ME UP IWILL B WORKING AT HOME


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 09:58 PM~20232004
> *:twak: <span style=\'color:yellow\'>NUGGETS</span>
> *


THEY DOING GOOD BUT THEY R NOT THAT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 10:00 PM~20232034
> *HIT ME UP IWILL B WORKING AT HOME
> *


If I had your monies I'd be working from home too


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 09:59 PM~20232015
> *Nah I got a Dr.s appt
> Gott get a shot of steroids in the base of my neck hno:
> *


TELL THEM U NEED IT IN YOUR ASS <NO ****>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 PM~20232085
> *TELL THEM U NEED IT IN YOUR ASS <NO ****>
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 10:04 PM~20232074
> *If I had your monies I'd be working from home too
> *


I GOT THE DAY OFF LIKE YOU DID


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 10:03 PM~20232067
> *THEY DOING GOOD BUT THEY R NOT THAT GOOD :biggrin:
> *


That what they was saying about the lakers before the all star break :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 10:08 PM~20232135
> *That what they was saying about the lakers before the all star break  :0
> *


Yeah but they are 15-1 since ,and MOST likey gonna get the #1 seed 
And have homefield throughout
And go to the Finals
And Threepeat :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 31 2011, 10:08 PM~20232135
> *That what they was saying about the lakers before the all star break  :0
> *


THEY ALSO SAID WHEN IT COUNTS THEY STILL PLAY LIKE CHAMPS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I do think the Nuggs will get out of the first round this year though 
They have defense now


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 10:10 PM~20232153
> *Yeah but they are 15-1 since ,and MOST likey gonna get the #1 seed
> And have homefield throughout
> And go to the Finals
> ...


homecourt*


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

ANYWONE GOT SOME 12" CYLINDERS FOR SALE OR MAYBE TRADE FOR SOME 10" CHROMES? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 31 2011, 10:52 PM~20232591
> *ANYWONE GOT SOME 12" CYLINDERS FOR SALE OR MAYBE TRADE FOR SOME 10" CHROMES? :biggrin:
> *


sup son


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP CHUCK WHATS GOOD IN P-TOWN ANY UP COMING SHOWS OR B-BQS OUT THERE? :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Mar 31 2011, 11:02 PM~20232667
> *WHATS UP CHUCK  WHATS GOOD IN P-TOWN ANY UP COMING SHOWS OR B-BQS OUT THERE? :cheesy:
> *


i got a flyer for a cinco show the other day, and im sure we will be havin a big bbq here pretty quick all the carne asada you could eat and alot of ROnas also


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 10:12 PM~20232167
> *THEY ALSO SAID WHEN IT COUNTS THEY STILL PLAY LIKE CHAMPS
> *


Got a little hostile there for a minute, 4 ejections....terry shoulda got his ass whipped for that push :nono:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 31 2011, 10:10 PM~20232153
> *Yeah but they are 15-1 since ,and MOST likey gonna get the #1 seed
> And have homefield throughout
> And go to the Finals
> ...


And we r 13-4 and we will probably have to play the thunder and the lakers ain't gotta get the number one seed over the spurs the lakers are three games behind them with like 8 games left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Mar 31 2011, 10:44 PM~20232524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also the Sperms are on a 5 game losing streak and the Lakers an 8 game winning streak,and the Lakers always turn it up this TIME of year......just something to ponder
I hope the Nuggets do get another chance at the Lakers will make it exciting for me that's for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Mar 31 2011, 10:06 PM~20232100
> *I GOT THE DAY OFF LIKE YOU DID
> *


If I had your money I'd stay home and party everyday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 09:50 PM~20231902
> *Yea just let me know bRO
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
:cheesy:    :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2011, 06:16 AM~20234227
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, impala63
> :cheesy:        :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 PM~20232696
> *i got a flyer for a cinco show the other day, and im sure we will be havin a big bbq here pretty quick all the carne asada you could eat and alot of ROnas also
> *


is that the show that used to be at the state fair grounds? if so...can you post it up in here?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good chris!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 05:43 AM~20234145
> *Thank you,I know I wont be saying homefield in awhile since the dodgers and Raiders aint going anywhere anyTIME soon
> 
> Also the Sperms are on a 5 game losing streak and the Lakers an 8 game winning streak,and the Lakers always turn it up this TIME of year......just something to ponder
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2011, 07:03 AM~20234368
> *is that the show that used to be at the state fair grounds? if so...can you post it up in here?
> *


Or an open invite? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 06:25 AM~20234467
> *Or an open invite? :biggrin:
> *


if it is the show that i am thinking it is...its the one i have been talking to Silviano about...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2011, 07:03 AM~20234368
> *is that the show that used to be at the state fair grounds? if so...can you post it up in here?
> *


I can post the info later and yea its at the fair


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 PM~20232696
> *i got a flyer for a cinco show the other day, and im sure we will be havin a big bbq here pretty quick all the carne asada you could eat and alot of ROnas also*


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 1 2011, 07:19 AM~20234678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Good morning lil


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I dont know why they're not havin it at the fair.....Not a good choice if you ask me :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 09:24 AM~20235099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We might have to go to P-TOWN this year for cinco :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So is Pueblo the spot then?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 11:33 AM~20235922
> *So is Pueblo the spot then?
> *


If everyone else wants to go let's roll :0 we talked about going to pueblo for cinco at the cla meeting


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 09:24 AM~20235099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 11:33 AM~20235922
> *So is Pueblo the spot then?
> *




pueblo is always the spot


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2011, 01:44 PM~20236745
> *pueblo is always the spot
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 10:33 AM~20235922
> *So is Pueblo the spot then?
> *


Come on down!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 02:44 PM~20237089
> *Come on down!
> *


 :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 02:44 PM~20237089
> *Come on down!
> *


We just left cipies shop los dropped his car off to get sprayed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 03:17 PM~20237272
> *We just left cipies shop los dropped his car off to get sprayed
> *


You get pics of Ivan's ride?

:0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 03:17 PM~20237272
> *We just left cipies shop los dropped his car off to get sprayed
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 02:44 PM~20237089
> *Come on down!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 02:50 PM~20237127
> *:0
> *


you hyping shit up!!! :biggrin: Roy wanna see a hop!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 02:17 PM~20237272
> *We just left cipies shop los dropped his car off to get sprayed
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 04:07 PM~20237573
> *you hyping shit up!!!  :biggrin: Roy wanna see a hop!!!
> *


Nah hopping is about as overrated as convertibles homie I just wanna bbq and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 03:11 PM~20237598
> *Nah hopping is about as overrated as convertibles homie I just wanna bbq and kick it :biggrin:
> *


You got a point. Better just sell me your vert so i can make sure :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 04:15 PM~20237617
> *You got a point. Better just sell me your vert so i can make sure  :biggrin:
> *


sure come get it 20k as is before I break more bread on dis paint :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:11 PM~20237598
> *Nah hopping is about as overrated as convertibles homie I just wanna bbq and kick it :biggrin:
> *


you sound frustrated bro... but yeah BBQ'in & kickin' it does sound good!!!

NUGGETS VS LAKERS SUNDAY IN L.A.!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 03:17 PM~20237633
> *sure come get it 20k as is before I break more bread on dis paint :cheesy:
> *


On my way  Hope you take CASH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 04:19 PM~20237643
> *you sound frustrated bro... but yeah BBQ'in & kickin' it does sound good!!!
> 
> NUGGETS VS LAKERS SUNDAY IN L.A.!!!
> *


I am a lil too be honest wit ya 
Not about the Hopping part but my vert chit
fuck some people are fucking proud of thier work :yessad:
And goooo Lakers :cheesy: 
Bet a Rollin on it?
I win you give me one
You win I buy one?: yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 1 2011, 04:22 PM~20237656
> *On my way  Hope you take CASH
> 
> 
> ...


Sure come quick 
Don't need a towtruck just need to know hand signals :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:25 PM~20237678
> *I am a lil too be honest wit ya
> Not about the Hopping part but my vert chit
> fuck some people are fucking proud of thier work :yessad:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i've been losing bets lately dont know if i wanna take that, i might jinx them... & they must've gave you a ridiculous price or whut?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:17 PM~20237633
> *sure come get it 20k as is before I break more bread on dis paint :cheesy:
> *


Don't front ROy you won't sell it :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 03:29 PM~20237343
> *You get pics of Ivan's ride?
> 
> :0
> *



Nah we just dropped of los car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 04:34 PM~20237728
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: i've been losing bets lately dont know if i wanna take that, i might jinx them... & they must've gave you a ridiculous price or whut?
> *


:yessad:
over 5 stacks
With everything taken apart and me supplying everything


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:09 PM~20237893
> *:yessad:
> over 5 stacks
> With everything taken apart and me supplying everything
> *


Damn that's alot.... Whats going on Mr. ROy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 05:09 PM~20237893
> *:yessad:
> over 5 stacks
> With everything taken apart and me supplying everything
> *


Im telling you bro...come see what's up. You would have the only 63' vert in town with the new ppg waterborne paint that I know of


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 05:09 PM~20237893
> *:yessad:
> over 5 stacks
> With everything taken apart and me supplying everything
> *


DAMN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 05:09 PM~20237893
> *:yessad:
> over 5 stacks
> With everything taken apart and me supplying everything
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up fes,josh and greenmerc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 1 2011, 05:25 PM~20237982
> *Im telling you bro...come see what's up. You would have the only 63' vert in town with the new ppg waterborne paint that I know of
> *


Hit him up for a basic guesstimate :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Apr 1 2011, 05:18 PM~20237947
> *Damn that's alot.... Whats going on Mr. ROy
> *


Not much Party Paul
How's the Orient treating you bROther?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 1 2011, 04:42 PM~20237763
> *Don't front ROy you won't sell it :biggrin:
> *


Sure I would right now
I gotta get dis bish painted quick :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 04:34 PM~20237728
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: i've been losing bets lately dont know if i wanna take that, i might jinx them... & they must've gave you a ridiculous price or whut?
> *


C'mon Fes make it interesting
OK they lose I'll buy 2 if you have different ones

Shit I just rented an OG Rider from Netflix
Dat mofo was 4.5 hrs long :wow: 
Pretty cool to see carshow scenery


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Chuck(City Wide)
Your Stickers arrived homie


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 1 2011, 06:12 PM~20238207
> *
> *


:wave: What up RollerZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 06:03 PM~20238163
> *C'mon Fes make it interesting
> OK they lose I'll buy 2 if you have different ones
> 
> ...


ok cool & damn 4 1/2 hours??? :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 05:34 PM~20238027
> *Wut up fes,josh and greenmerc
> *


What's good ricky? Im about to hit up lowes to price some fencing...damn dog fucked it all up and has been in the alley behind the crib everyday this week, got my driveway poured today so that's cool though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 1 2011, 06:43 PM~20238447
> *ok cool & damn 4 1/2 hours???  :wow:
> *


:yes:
Thought that mofo was never gonna end


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:11 PM~20237598
> *Nah hopping is about as overrated as convertibles homie I just wanna bbq and kick it :biggrin:
> *


bbq and hangouts are cool don't get me wrong but I'm tired of taking my ride some place just to park it and drive home I'm all about the cruising. I am thinking of mobbing up to Pueblo Tomorrow or Sunday to cruise. Any body in Pueblo know what day is better to get a cruise in up there?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 07:04 PM~20238176
> *Hey Chuck(City Wide)
> Your Stickers arrived homie
> *


Good deal! I need it. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2011, 08:07 PM~20239069
> *bbq and hangouts are cool don't get me wrong but I'm tired of taking my ride some place just to park it and drive home I'm all about the cruising. I am thinking of mobbing up to Pueblo Tomorrow or Sunday to cruise. Any body in Pueblo know what day is better to get a cruise in up there?
> *


Cruising is cool too if your car is made to cruise
Alot of Impalas run hot and overheat like a mofo 
I'll cruise da chit outta mine though for at least 6 hours before it starts vapor locking :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 1 2011, 06:56 PM~20238559
> *What's good ricky? Im about to hit up lowes to price some fencing...damn dog fucked it all up and has been in the alley behind the crib everyday this week, got my driveway poured today so that's cool though
> *


Damn homie sound like u been putting in some work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 08:37 PM~20239293
> *Damn homie sound like u been putting in some work
> *


Yeah it does
Gotta make Wifey happy and do the HOMEwork
Before the CHROMEwork :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

PAY THE CHROME BILL BEFORE THE PHONE BILL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2011, 08:45 PM~20239343
> *PAY THE CHROME BILL BEFORE THE PHONE BILL
> *


You got enough to prepay all dat chit and just wait for chit to happen :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 1 2011, 08:45 PM~20239343
> *PAY THE CHROME BILL BEFORE THE PHONE BILL
> *


I agree


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 08:37 PM~20239293
> *Damn homie sound like u been putting in some work
> *


Shit I wish I was the one doing it..woulda saved some scrilla. I paid my managers husband to do the driveway....3600. Tax money officially gone now. This fence thang may be a section at a time type deal. Pockets are hurtin right about now :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 1 2011, 08:57 PM~20239422
> *Shit I wish I was the one doing it..woulda saved some scrilla. I paid my managers husband to do the driveway....3600. Tax money officially gone now. This fence thang may be a section at a time type deal. Pockets are hurtin right about now :yessad:
> *


Damn I know a grip of concrete guys too
Shit we coulda poured it
You need some help on the fence let me know homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 08:59 PM~20239440
> *Damn I know a grip of concrete guys too
> Shit we coulda poured it
> You need some help on the fence let me know homie
> *


I will help too and don't forget I am mexican(we are good at that stuff)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 09:22 PM~20239580
> *I will help too and don't forget I am mexican(we are good at that stuff)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You foolio


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 08:59 PM~20239440
> *Damn I know a grip of concrete guys too
> Shit we coulda poured it
> You need some help on the fence let me know homie
> *


I wish I woulda known that roy, I posted a while back lookin for the hook up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 09:22 PM~20239580
> *I will help too and don't forget I am mexican(we are good at that stuff)
> *


Damn you guys are too late..thanks though fellas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 1 2011, 09:31 PM~20239629
> *I wish I woulda known that roy, I posted a while back lookin for the hook up
> *


My bad I shoulda been paying attention I guess,I missed it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:



The Lone Ranger




http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2281026866.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20239613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You foolio
> *


 :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 09:45 PM~20239718
> *:wow:
> The Lone Ranger
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2281026866.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 09:55 PM~20239784
> *:wow:
> *


YUH8N?
:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Chapo, Ricky,and JR


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 09:45 PM~20239718
> *:wow:
> The Lone Ranger
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2281026866.html
> *


 :wow: $35,000???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 09:45 PM~20239718
> *:wow:
> The Lone Ranger
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2281026866.html
> *


 :wow: $35,000???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:18 PM~20239977
> *YUH8N?
> :biggrin:
> *


Thirty five grand is way to much for that truck just my opinion :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*1.5 GB* :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2011, 10:24 PM~20240015
> *whats good Chapo, Ricky,and JR
> *


Wut up chris how's everything going man congrats on ur new member he is a good guy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20240255
> *Thirty five grand is way to much for that truck just my opinion :dunno:
> *


So does 99.9 % of America :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 10:52 PM~20240281
> *Wut up chris how's everything going man congrats on ur new member he is a good guy
> *


Who?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:51 PM~20240260
> *1.5 GB :biggrin:
> *


It will be more than that on sun when u play the nuggets :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bye Bye Jazz see ya next Year :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:53 PM~20240295
> *Who?
> *


Chale brown


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 10:58 PM~20240348
> *It will be less than that on sun when u play the nuggets :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 10:59 PM~20240359
> *Chale brown
> *


 :wow: 



GOOD guy congrats CW


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

LAKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:59 PM~20240364
> *Fixed
> *


Haha mr roy don't hate I bet u a sixpack of cream soda nuggets beat the lakers by fifteen


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 11:10 PM~20240458
> *Haha mr roy don't hate I bet u a sixpack of cream soda nuggets beat the lakers by fifteen
> *


BEER,ROOT :biggrin: BEER


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20240281
> *Wut up chris how's everything going man congrats on ur new member he is a good guy
> *


Thanks Ricky...i hope Drew let you know that i called him the other night about all that... i want to make sure all stays well between the clubs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 1 2011, 11:13 PM~20240489
> *BEER,ROOT :biggrin:  BEER
> *


U wanna get in on the bet jim nuggets by fifteen


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 11:22 PM~20240555
> *U wanna get in on the bet jimnggets by fifteen
> *


BUD LIGHT?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP DIZZLE


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2011, 11:21 PM~20240554
> *Thanks Ricky...i hope Drew let you know that i called him the other night about all that... i want to make sure all stays well between the clubs
> *



Yea he called right after u called him u win some and lose some it ain't personal we wish him the best but he is still a good member on anyones team and things will always be GOOD between our clubs but we respect u contacting us though


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 1 2011, 11:26 PM~20240597
> *BUD LIGHT?
> *


Corona? Sounds like a plan


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 11:30 PM~20240631
> *Corona? Sounds like a plan
> *


 :yes: LETS DO IT "NO ****"


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 1 2011, 11:31 PM~20240641
> *:yes: LETS DO IT "NO ****"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 11:33 PM~20240663
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SHIT I JUS PASS 900 POST :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 1 2011, 11:35 PM~20240673
> *SHIT I JUS PASS 900 POST :biggrin:
> *


I just passed a thousand earlier this week


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 10:28 PM~20240611
> *Yea he called right after u called him u win some and lose some it ain't personal we wish him the best but he is still a good member on anyones team and things will always be GOOD between our clubs but we respect u contacting us though
> *


i hear you on that...we have lost a few along the way and a few of them more recently...some have moved on to other clubs here and some are taking some time for them selves...whatever their situation is we wish them the best.
i appreciate Drew taking the time to chop it up with me about that and i appreciate you guys being cool with it...thats the way it should be bro...respectful between clubs...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 1 2011, 11:47 PM~20240760
> *i hear you on that...we have lost a few along the way and a few of them more recently...some have moved on to other clubs here and some are taking some time for them selves...whatever their situation is we wish them the best.
> i appreciate Drew taking the time to chop it up with me about that and i appreciate you guys being cool with it...thats the way it should be bro...respectful between clubs...
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 1 2011, 11:10 PM~20240458
> *Haha mr roy don't hate I bet u a sixpack of cream soda nuggets beat the lakers by fifteen
> *


I'm in but you can keep the Cream soda
If the Lakers win you must put a Lakers Pic on your Avi til the playoffs
And Vise versa with the Nuggets for me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 07:42 AM~20241678
> *I'm in but you can keep the Cream soda
> If the Lakers win you must put a Lakers Pic on your Avi til the playoffs
> And Vise versa with the Nuggets for me
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Ricky said by 15
I'd be willing to put the title on that one
Was you drunk or what Ricky?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 2 2011, 08:04 AM~20241761
> *:wave:
> *


que pajo cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 08:07 AM~20241774
> *Damn Ricky said by 15
> I'd be willing to put the title on that one
> Was you drunk or what Ricky?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 08:07 AM~20241774
> *Damn Ricky said by 15
> I'd be willing to put the title on that one
> Was you drunk or what Ricky?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 07:42 AM~20241678
> *I'm in but you can keep the Cream soda
> If the Lakers win you must put a Lakers Pic on your Avi til the playoffs
> And Vise versa with the Nuggets for me
> *


Sounds like a plan mr roy :scrutinize:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 08:07 AM~20241774
> *Damn Ricky said by 15
> I'd be willing to put the title on that one
> Was you drunk or what Ricky?
> *


No I want drunk hno: I just think that the nuggets young legs will be able to outrun the lakers


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 07:42 AM~20241678
> *I'm in but you can keep the Cream soda
> If the Lakers win you must put a Lakers Pic on your Avi til the playoffs
> And Vise versa with the Nuggets for me
> *


Do it! Do it!!! :drama:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 2 2011, 10:59 AM~20242061
> *No I want drunk hno:  I just think that the nuggets young legs will be able to outrun the lakers
> *


We can make it realistic and bet a grant on it Homie 

15 points right that you're giving me?

Nuggets might have a better defense but that's about it
let me know I got $50 waiting for a twin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 11:41 AM~20242279
> *We can make it realistic and bet a grant on it Homie
> 
> 15 points right that you're giving me?
> ...



And the Avi thing of course :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 07:42 AM~20241678
> *I'm in but you can keep the Cream soda
> If the Lakers win you must put a Lakers Pic on your Avi til the playoffs
> And Vise versa with the Nuggets for me
> *


sounds like a good bet but Lakers will win the game


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 11:41 AM~20242279
> *We can make it realistic and bet a grant on it Homie
> 
> 15 points right that you're giving me?
> ...


Man ur greedy :biggrin: we will stick with the avi :sprint:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 2 2011, 01:37 PM~20242808
> *Man ur greedy  :biggrin: we will stick with the avi :sprint:
> *


Bet


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up joe


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2011, 06:24 AM~20241619
> *Whutz happenin' COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma & chuck!!! 

dat show in springs wasnt bad, got a couple of pics will post later...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma & chuck!!! 

dat show in springs wasnt bad, got a couple of pics will post later...


----------



## bennie (Oct 17, 2010)

The Homie wrinkiles ride. Thganks for showing up it meant alot to G-life shit. 
 GT 4 Life. Thanks for showing some support even if it wasnt all that!  
Bennie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

wuttup Colorado RIDAZ!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see everyone yesterday


:yes:



2011 we coming :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 3 2011, 09:11 AM~20247203
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> wuttup Colorado RIDAZ!!!!!
> *


What up ken Dog :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 09:25 AM~20247268
> *Great to see everyone yesterday
> :yes:
> 2011 we coming :biggrin:
> ...


looken good!!! big ups!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes you got those pics of the MestUp Mafia show or guat?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I stopped by there real quick to say what up to CW but then thier asses started praying over the loudspeaker so I had to kick rocks :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up roy da game starts at 1:30


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 09:41 AM~20247337
> *Wut up roy da game starts at 1:30
> *


Datswutdafawkwillisbetalmbout


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I also seen some Ridaz on Nevada as I was passing through at the 7/11
as I was coming back from dinner
Feels GOOD to see Nevada poppin a lil,Big Ups!!!


Wish I coulda been out there in the Bucket :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shit im on my way to work & wont get off till 1am i'll post them tomorrow!!! lol...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 09:40 AM~20247334
> *I stopped by there real quick to say what up to CW but then thier asses started praying over the loudspeaker so I had to kick rocks :happysad:
> *


praying is good for you, you should of stood


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much going on in Pueblo Yesterday I seen a few lowriders and about 150 motorcycles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 10:02 AM~20247456
> *praying is good for you, you should of stood
> *


Aint enough praying in the world gonna save my ass
I don't wanna get into it but I kind of find it hard to believe the stories in that thick ass book with cheap paper
But to each thier own,no disrespect meant just my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 10:03 AM~20247461
> *Not much going on in Pueblo Yesterday I seen a few lowriders and about 150 motorcycles
> *


Bikers be deep in da Steele City :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:05 AM~20247467
> *Aint enough praying in the world gonna save my ass
> I don't wanna get into it but I kind of find it hard to believe the stories in that thick ass book with cheap paper
> But to each thier own,no disrespect meant just my opinion
> *


believe it or not if more people followed it this fucked up world would be alot better I'll tell you that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:06 AM~20247474
> *Bikers be deep in da Steele City :yes:
> *


no shit I almost wished I had taken my bike instead of my vert :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 10:07 AM~20247482
> *believe it or not if more people followed it this fucked up world would be alot better I'll tell you that.
> *


I believe that homie
I do believe the people that live with belief and are strong spirited are really GOOd people
I don't knock anybody for their beliefs,more power to em and what a better world we have with them
I just don't believe that's it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:10 AM~20247500
> *I believe that homie
> I do believe the people that live with belief and are strong spirited are really GOOd people
> I don't knock anybody for their beliefs,more power to em and what a better world we have with them
> ...


I understand and I am not here to argue religion but I got to go I'm on my way to church :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 10:08 AM~20247485
> *no shit I almost wished I had taken my bike instead of my vert :biggrin:
> *


Post pics of your hair blowin in da wind wit da top down on Northern fawker :biggrin: 
I know yous took some


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:11 AM~20247508
> *Post pics of your hair blowin in da wind wit da top down on Northern fawker :biggrin:
> I know yous took some
> *


naww man I didn't take my camera I was solo so I don't think you wanted to see more pics of my car just sitting there because I can't take pics of me cruising :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 10:11 AM~20247503
> *I understand and I am not here to argue religion but I got to go I'm on my way to church :cheesy:
> *


No wonder you're such a Good guy
Get your praising on homie,and say a prayer for me.If that don't work then one for the Lakers today if you can :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:02 AM~20247453
> *Shit im on my way to work & wont get off till 1am i'll post them tomorrow!!! lol...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree w/ you larry... real talk 

& hey roy the lakers definitely need a prayer!!!  lol... nah lakers looken good no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes who did the paint on Orange Kush?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:14 AM~20247517
> *No wonder you're such a Good guy
> Get your praising on homie,and say a prayer for me.If that don't work then one for  the Lakers today if you can :cheesy:
> *


Prayer won't be able to help the OLD ass lakers when the YOUTHFUL nuggets come to town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 11:00 AM~20247717
> *Prayer won't be able to help the OLD ass lakers when the YOUTHFUL nuggets come to town
> *


It's already 15-0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You wanna pick out the Avi's we gotta use to whoever loses?
I'll pick yours and you pick mine? (No Joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just posting random pics to keep it moving :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:14 AM~20247758
> *It's already 15-0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:15 AM~20247759
> *You wanna pick out the Avi's we gotta use to whoever loses?
> I'll pick yours and you pick mine? (No Joto)
> *


Sounds like a plan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 11:23 AM~20247798
> *Sounds like a plan
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HANG'N WITH JAY FROM STREET SEEN MAG...


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hru brother roy ? Nice to see u today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 3 2011, 12:35 PM~20248147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 3 2011, 12:35 PM~20248148
> *Hru brother roy ? Nice to see u today.
> *


GOOD homie
How you been?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:40 AM~20247334
> *I stopped by there real quick to say what up to CW but then thier asses started praying over the loudspeaker so I had to kick rocks :happysad:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we go roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

21-20 nuggets end of first quarter :run: :x: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 01:42 PM~20248470
> *Here we go roy
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Ricky and Roy? All eyes on this game right now I bet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 3 2011, 02:08 PM~20248574
> *What up Ricky and Roy? All eyes on this game right now I bet
> *


Just woke up 
How you been Josh?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 02:15 PM~20248608
> *Just woke up
> How you been Josh?
> *


Im good bro, just got back home. Rolled up to that little service to support GoodTimes and CityWide today with the wife and kid...it was cool, was getting pretty religified towards the end but the pastor was a trip, he had everyone crackin up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 3 2011, 02:08 PM~20248574
> *What up Ricky and Roy? All eyes on this game right now I bet
> *


Wut up josh yea I am watchin da game :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 3 2011, 02:23 PM~20248652
> *Im good bro, just got back home. Rolled up to that little service to support GoodTimes and CityWide today with the wife and kid...it was cool, was getting pretty religified towards the end but the pastor was a trip, he had everyone crackin up
> *


That's cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 02:23 PM~20248654
> *Wut up josh yea I am watchin da game :wow:
> *


So far so good. I told Roy he'd look good in a nuggets hat yesterday (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 3 2011, 02:27 PM~20248680
> *So far so good. I told Roy he'd look good in a nuggets hat yesterday (no ****)
> *


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 02:29 PM~20248689
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


 :squint: not so much? :dunno: :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So far so good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 02:34 PM~20248724
> *So far so good
> *


Yeah they haven't ran away with it......yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice 2nd Qtr although it coulda been alot better


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 3 2011, 02:27 PM~20248680
> *So far so good. I told Roy he'd look good in a nuggets hat yesterday (no ****)
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 02:41 PM~20248780
> *Nice 2nd Qtr although it coulda been alot better
> *


Not for us gallanari missed like four free throws and he normally shoots like ninety percent and j.r. ain't got no real play time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 02:46 PM~20248803
> *Not for us gallanari missed like four free throws and he normally shoots like ninety percent and j.r. ain't got no real play time
> *


He's trying to go up to the line he probably just feels guilty being up there on those bunk calls :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 02:48 PM~20248817
> *He's trying to go up to the line he probably just feels guilty being up there on those bunk calls :yes:
> *


Haha I think I know what calls u r talking about like the tech george karl got called by the ref on the other side of the court


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:27 AM~20247576
> *I agree w/ you larry... real talk
> 
> & hey roy the lakers definitely need a prayer!!!   lol... nah lakers looken good no ****
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:29 AM~20247836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE STAY WITH A DRINK :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2011, 02:22 PM~20248995
> *HE STAY WITH A DRINK :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: HE SURE DOES :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 3 2011, 02:26 PM~20249013
> *:roflmao: HE SURE DOES  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WHEN I MET HIM HE HAD A DRINK IN 2006 AND EVERY PICTURE POSTED SINCE THEN HE PARTYING WITH A DRINK IN HAND, LIFE MUST BE GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 3 2011, 03:26 PM~20249013
> *:roflmao: HE SURE DOES  :biggrin:
> *


I think he's slowed down a bit since Pueblo though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2011, 03:47 PM~20249139
> *SHIT WHEN I MET HIM HE HAD A DRINK IN 2006 AND EVERY PICTURE POSTED SINCE THEN HE PARTYING WITH A DRINK IN HAND, LIFE MUST BE GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well the Lakers lost but not by 15 :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:04 PM~20249217
> *Well the Lakers lost but not by 15 :happysad:
> *


I guess it is a win lose situation for both of us :happysad: send me a avatar :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:04 PM~20249217
> *Well the Lakers lost but not by 15 :happysad:
> *


 :wow: roy loves ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:25 AM~20247268
> *Great to see everyone yesterday
> :yes:
> 2011 we coming :biggrin:
> ...


*LOOKEN SOLID GOODTIMERS...KEEP SMASHEN *  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 04:11 PM~20249234
> *:wow: roy loves ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:10 PM~20249230
> *I guess it is a win lose situation for both of us  :happysad: send me a avatar :wow:
> *


Good game though



Here ya go :biggrin: 














Nice betting you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 3 2011, 04:20 PM~20249276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


Nice rainbows


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20249245
> *:yessad:
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 04:31 PM~20249322
> *lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when they get in


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:22 PM~20249285
> *:uh:
> Nice rainbows
> *


Its called a colorful COLORADO sunset! But i guess if your used to smoggy grey la sunsets you woulnt know bout that


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20249281
> *Good game though
> Here ya go :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :burn: :banghead: :squint:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 3 2011, 04:39 PM~20249355
> *Its called a colorful COLORADO sunset! But i guess if your used to smoggy grey la sunsets you woulnt know bout that
> *


Good avatar anson


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:46 PM~20249384
> *:wow:  :burn:  :banghead:  :squint:
> *


Nice AVI


At least the playoffs are right around the corner


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:49 PM~20249397
> *Good avatar anson
> *


If you get your post count up to 1500 before that you can take it off early homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:49 PM~20249398
> *Nice AVI
> At least the playoffs are right around the corner
> *


Victory is soo sweet for u huh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20249426
> *Victory is soo sweet for u huh  :biggrin:
> *


I'd rather have the Lakers win ......it hurts to be honest with you because the Sperms won today also


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20249438
> *I'd rather have the Lakers win ......it hurts to be honest with you because the Sperms won today also
> *


I know that puts the lakers two games back if the playoffs started today u guys would have to play memphis


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20249281
> *Good game though
> Here ya go :biggrin:
> 
> ...


W e will meet again mr roy when the BRONCOS and the gaiders play :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 3 2011, 04:39 PM~20249355
> *Its called a colorful COLORADO sunset! But i guess if your used to smoggy grey la sunsets you woulnt know bout that
> *




:0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:49 PM~20249397
> *Good avatar anson
> *


 :h5: 

That 15 points woulda been very realistic if they didnt throw away some good opportunities on bad shots.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 3 2011, 05:09 PM~20249475
> *:h5:
> 
> That 15 points woulda been very realistic if they didnt throw away some good opportunities on bad shots.
> *


Yea I agree  it was close until the last like 4 minutes then denver just pulled away :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well hopefully the Nuggets can take care of OKC so the can play the 
lakers in the 2nd round because all these games have lil to no meaning right now between the 2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 05:11 PM~20249485
> *Yea I agree   it was close until the last like 4 minutes then denver just pulled away  :biggrin:
> *


I think them bein 2 deep in all positions with good young players is makin for some good inteam competition, so they will all play their asses off.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 05:20 PM~20249516
> *Well hopefully the Nuggets can take care of OKC so the can play the
> lakers in the 2nd round because all these games have lil to no meaning right now between the 2
> *


the games have a lot of meaning it let's the whole western conference know that the nuggets are for real also I think we play okc two more times before the end of the season so we can feel them out with our new squad and them picking up perkins plus by the lakers losing today it puts them two and a half games behinfd the spurs when is the last time the lakers didn't clinch the division so the lakers are in foreign waters


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 AM~20247482
> *believe it or not if more people followed it this fucked up world would be alot better I'll tell you that.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 08:33 PM~20250754
> *Wut up CO
> *


What up Ricky :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20250785
> *What up Ricky :wave:
> *


Wut up roy I want u to know from the bottom of my heart I really really really hate my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 08:43 PM~20250852
> *Wut up roy I want u to know from the bottom of my heart I really really really hate my avatar :biggrin:
> *


I really think it looks great
In fact I was just going to compliment you on it
I was just gonna shun on the bet and say fuck it if the Lakers woulda won but this sure is making me feel better :biggrin: 
Just think of the bets we can make during Football Season :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:52 PM~20250927
> *I really think it looks great
> In fact I was just going to compliment you on it
> I was just gonna shun on the bet and say fuck it if the Lakers woulda won but this sure is making me feel better :biggrin:
> ...


:0 yea I can't wait  if they have football this year :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up los RUTHLESS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man it was like eighty degrees yesterday and today its snowing WTF


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2011, 07:07 AM~20241774
> *Damn Ricky said by 15
> I'd be willing to put the title on that one
> Was you drunk or what Ricky?
> *


10 more points and it would of been gone :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 3 2011, 09:50 PM~20251485
> *10 more points and it would of been gone :0
> *


 :biggrin: yea right I tried calling u yesterday but u didn't pick up :wow:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 08:13 PM~20251120
> *Wut up los RUTHLESS
> *


WHAT UP RICK TOOK ME A MIN I HADTO CATCH OUT I WAS BEHIND LIKE 20 PAGES :banghead:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 1 2011, 04:09 PM~20237893
> *:yessad:
> over 5 stacks
> With everything taken apart and me supplying everything
> *


WHAT BOUT A FRESHLY PAINTED 85 CUTTY WITH EVERYTHING TO JUICE IT??? NEW MOTOR REBUILT TRANI NEW EXHAUST INTERIORS STRAIGHT SOUND SYSTEM :biggrin:
HAHAH JK IDK WHY U WANNA GET RID OF IT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END THAT CARS NICEAS FUCK HOMIE AS IT SITS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20251755
> *WHAT BOUT A FRESHLY PAINTED 85 CUTTY WITH EVERYTHING TO JUICE IT??? NEW MOTOR REBUILT TRANI NEW EXHAUST INTERIORS STRAIGHT SOUND SYSTEM :biggrin:
> HAHAH JK IDK WHY U WANNA GET RID OF IT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END THAT CARS NICEAS FUCK HOMIE AS IT SITS
> *


Thanks dog I don't wanna get rid of her
She will be sitting pretty soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn ricky they really had to win by 15 pts.? lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn ricky they really had to win by 15 pts.? lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:13 PM~20251780
> *Thanks dog I don't wanna get rid of her
> She will be sitting pretty soon
> *


Yea I can't wait to see it done :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:20 PM~20251862
> *Damn ricky they really had to win by 15 pts.? lol!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 10:21 PM~20251868
> *Yea I can't wait to see it done  :0
> *


Me neither wish I had the scratch to just do the whole thing now(undies and set-up too)
But I think with the changes it will satisfy me for a lil bit


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:20 PM~20251862
> *Damn ricky they really had to win by 15 pts.? lol!!!
> *


Yea that was the bet :happysad: I figured that they would run away with it they have been outscoring their opponents by double figures the last like eight games so I figured the would win by fifeteen but atleast they won :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:23 PM~20251896
> *Me neither wish I had the scratch to just do the whole thing now(undies and set-up too)
> But I think with the changes it will satisfy me for a lil bit
> *


Yea that's how I feel about my wifes car her interior is done about to put all chrome on her engine she has a setup her frame is wrapped I am buying some tvs for it tomorrow and it is getting painting around cinco but her undies will have to wait until next year


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I am going to sleep guys I will holla at u in the morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 3 2011, 10:29 PM~20251950
> *Well I am going to sleep guys I will holla at u in the morning
> *


Well thanks for gracing us with that nice ass avi :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 3 2011, 03:20 PM~20249276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: ...just wanted to join in!!! no ****... i think the nuggets jus wear teams down by the 4th cuz they're so deep & it should get them pass the 1st rd.!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

K-Mart was hyped up when he tipped in that missed free throw!!! lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOOD morning Wrinkles.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 3 2011, 11:56 PM~20252778
> *K-Mart was hyped up when he tipped in that missed free throw!!! lol!!!
> *


yea he was bynum got hurt and they didnt have anyone to block him out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 3 2011, 11:53 PM~20252755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could hear all he was sayin :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 AM~20254108
> *What up CO :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 4 2011, 10:43 AM~20255084
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 10:28 PM~20251930
> *Yea that's how I feel about my wifes car her interior is done about to put all chrome on her engine she has a setup her frame is wrapped I am buying some tvs for it tomorrow and it is getting painting around cinco but her undies will have to wait until next year
> *


You have to get to her undies as soon as you can or all the time :cheesy: j/k bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2011, 11:04 AM~20255265
> *You have to get to her undies as soon as you can or all the time :cheesy:  j/k bro
> *


haha I knew someone was gonna say something as soon as I reread it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 4 2011, 11:27 AM~20255451
> *haha I knew someone was gonna say something as soon as I reread it :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout: :fuq: two new smilies :yes: have a good day peeps


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 11:46 AM~20256016
> *:inout:  :fuq: two new smilies  :yes: have a good day peeps
> *





:fool2: 

Got a 3rd one now!!!!!! :biggrin: Unless I just haven't seen this one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 4 2011, 12:48 PM~20256036
> *:fool2:
> 
> Got a 3rd one now!!!!!! :biggrin: Unless I just haven't seen this one.
> *


that ones been around for a while


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2011, 01:21 PM~20256656
> *that ones been around for a while
> *



Yeah I've seen it b4. Just couldn't remember seeing it on there Smilies list.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP WHATS UP LIL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Page 2??? :wow:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2011, 07:55 PM~20259310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:25 PM~20259592
> *:uh:  :inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceez :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2nd Annual CITY WIDE Car Club/Coronas Car Show
Saturday, June 25th, 2011. Registration 10am - Noon. 
Show from Noon to 5pm.

We will be doing a hop 

Vendor booths now available for $50

More info and flyer coming soon. 

Any questions, just let me know. 

Looking for trophy sponsors as well.










Thanks Family!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20259687
> *2nd Annual CITY WIDE Car Club/Coronas Car Show
> Saturday, June 25th, 2011. Registration 10am - Noon.
> Show from Noon to 5pm.
> ...



I heard Masa Mafia got some nice trophies homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:34 PM~20259664
> *What up Ceez :wave:
> *


Chillen brother.....hows the yobby yob doing?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20259687
> *2nd Annual CITY WIDE Car Club/Coronas Car Show
> Saturday, June 25th, 2011. Registration 10am - Noon.
> Show from Noon to 5pm.
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yob is Good 4 now...Knock on Wood (no joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 PM~20259776
> *Yob is Good 4 now...Knock on Wood (no joto)
> *



Good to hear...still out in Wyoming?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2011, 08:47 PM~20259802
> *Good to hear...still out in Wyoming?
> *


Nah Castle Rock
How you been bRO?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up roy I got some ballpark figures for you.....600-800 for paint materials, 100-200 for shop supplies, and carlos said 800 for the paint job itself...all ballparks at this point, he would have to see the car before its a good quote but it looks like it could be done right at or close to 2 Gz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20259819
> *Nah Castle Rock
> How you been bRO?
> *



Busy brother with work, the fam, the car, the club....its a good thing tho brother, I cant complain.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 08:50 PM~20259835
> *What up roy I got some ballpark figures for you.....600-800 for paint materials, 100-200 for shop supplies, and carlos said 800 for the paint job itself...all ballparks at this point, he would have to see the car before its a good quote but it looks like it could be done right at or close to 2 Gz
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

?


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:51 PM~20259847
> *:wow:
> *


Is that a good or bad :wow: ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a Good :wow:
Does that include Cut and Buff?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it just me or is this national championship game kinda wack?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 4 2011, 08:51 PM~20259845
> *Busy brother with work, the fam, the car, the club....its a good thing tho brother, I cant complain.
> *


Yeah just another day withair in the lungs means happiness to me


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:54 PM~20259889
> *It's a Good :wow:
> Does that include Cut and Buff?
> *


Id image so, he's not the type of guy to let something go not lookin proper you know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 08:55 PM~20259903
> *Is it just me or is this national championship game kinda wack?
> *


It sucks
:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 08:58 PM~20259952
> *Id image so, he's not the type of guy to let something go not lookin proper you know
> *


Cool and appreciate your Time on it but I gotta get with the homie I talked to first and see what's up
I'll definately let you know though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:55 PM~20259916
> *Yeah just another day withair in the lungs means happiness to me
> *



x100 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:00 PM~20259984
> *Cool and appreciate your Time on it but I gotta get with the homie I talked to first and see what's up
> I'll definately let you know though
> *


I understand, you owe it to your ride and yourself to get it lookin nice.
Just let me know whenever, no rush on this end :no: 
Btw Another two more smiles added  :chuck:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 09:05 PM~20260040
> *I understand, you owe it to your ride and yourself to get it lookin nice.
> Just let me know whenever, no rush on this end :no:
> Btw Another two more smiles added    :chuck:
> *


hno:



I'm in a rush :yes:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

These pics were from Friday nite cruise.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:10 PM~20260096
> *hno:
> I'm in a rush :yes:
> *


I know you are, I just didn't wanna remind you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 09:12 PM~20260130
> *I know you are, I just didn't wanna remind you
> *


I'll let you know after Wednesday homie
If it's gonna be a pain to do it that way we'll hook something up
Once again you come through (no joto)
Thanks again Josh I appreciate it man


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is all I took from Friday Nite. Had a great time with all of them.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 09:12 PM~20260121
> *These pics were from Friday nite cruise.
> 
> 
> ...


Ruthless and CityWide on da prowl


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

These are from Saturday Nite Cruise down Nevada & Tejon.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Last of the Pics I took......


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20260259
> *These are from Saturday Nite Cruise down Nevada & Tejon.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20260259
> *These are from Saturday Nite Cruise down Nevada & Tejon.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The cops mess with you guys any?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

These pics are from a Car Show held at a church.......


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:37 PM~20260441
> *The cops mess with you guys any?
> *


Not that I know of. Anytime we would see them, we would hop in our rides and cruise again.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 07:55 PM~20259903
> *Is it just me or is this national championship game kinda wack?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: , these two teams fucked up my bracket


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20260475
> *:yessad:  :yessad: , these two teams fucked up my bracket
> *


Louisville losing in the first round ruined the whole thing for me...butler looks like ass tonight though, shitty game all together


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 PM~20260534
> *Louisville losing in the first round ruined the whole thing for me...butler looks like ass tonight though, shitty game all together
> *


Yep, I wanted them to win, shit when Kansas went down it was all over for me :angry:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Last of what I got.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice rides CW and TBA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man you guys got some nice rides


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20260589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pictures. Love this car club unity. See yous at the CLA this Sunday april 10th @ noon .Primera BBQin! Donations accepted but not neccessary. 3121 Weston dr.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 08:37 PM~20260446
> *These pics are from a Car Show held at a church.......
> 
> 
> ...


when was this show???? :dunno:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Apr 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20260589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO :biggrin: just sittin back sippin on some crown royal black and coke :420: good pics btw


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

[/quote]
this guy has too mush monies


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co good moring to all :wave:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20260777
> *Nice pictures. Love this car club unity. See yous at the CLA this Sunday april 10th @ noon .Primera BBQin! Donations accepted but not neccessary. 3121 Weston dr.
> *


Kool, thanks homie.............


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20260870
> *when was this show???? :dunno:
> *


This Past Saturday down on Galley & Babcock. We were burning that day with the good weather we had. Crazy how Sunday got real cold.................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLOWRADO :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Izzy...big ups to everyone down in SoCo....starting off the year right!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 4 2011, 11:57 PM~20261877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up Co. Is it Friday yet? Have a good day. :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up RenzO and Danny :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes
Hey is Chapos 64 still Lime Green?
It looks different
I see the pinstriping but it seems softer
Gawdamnit that's gonna look too close to mines :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 5 2011, 08:57 AM~20263566
> *Wut up ROY
> *


Not much just getting ready for Dr.Giggles(the dentist)
How you doing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 08:53 AM~20263540
> *What up Fes
> Hey is Chapos 64 still Lime Green?
> It looks different
> ...


itz still the same color!!! & whutz up bro!!! i think itz jus da pics...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good chuck!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 08:59 AM~20263582
> *Not much just getting ready for Dr.Giggles(the dentist)
> How you doing?
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

This show will bigger better then last year hope to see everone thanks 4 the support


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up co have a good rest of the day


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 07:20 AM~20263387
> *What up RenzO and Danny :wave:
> *


Sup Roy  Let me know when you'll be in town again. Well all meet up and get some beers. Dinner this weekend for my birthday Saturday night with the homies and ladies. Let me know bro


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey colorado. I have a all Chrome black magic 2 pump 4 dump setup with 8's for the front and 10's for the back as well as Chrome powerballs. It is still brand new in the boxes for $800 pick up only. If interested text me. At 719-406-3520 price is firm


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20265672
> *what up co have a good rest of the day
> *



What up!!! I seen ya in Motor City today Homie. You buyin a new toy??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 5 2011, 02:49 PM~20265933
> *Sup Roy  Let me know when you'll be in town again. Well all meet up and get some beers. Dinner this weekend for my birthday Saturday night with the homies and ladies. Let me know bro
> *


I been in town bro
It sounds Good but I don't drink anymore :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 5 2011, 03:52 PM~20266312
> *Hey colorado. I have a all Chrome black magic 2 pump 4 dump setup with 8's for the front and 10's for the back as well as Chrome powerballs. It is still brand new in the boxes for $800  pick up only. If interested text me. At 719-406-3520 price is firm
> *


Thats a Good ass price,Good luck on the sale Huero....wish I had the money


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20266411
> *Thats a Good ass price,Good luck on the sale Huero....wish I had the money
> *


Thanks ROy. I hope it sells quick but if it don't ill just save it for another ride .


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 5 2011, 05:52 PM~20267242
> *what up coLOWrado???? :biggrin:
> *


I dig the new avi homie :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20266393
> *I been in town bro
> It sounds Good but I don't drink anymore :happysad:
> *


My bad homie. I think Silviano will be there. Im gonna let Wrinkles know and my homie Pat. Ill let you know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 5 2011, 07:31 PM~20268083
> *My bad homie. I think Silviano will be there. Im gonna let Wrinkles know and my homie Pat. Ill let you know.
> *


I may be there homie if I'm not busy on the ride this Weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The nuggets ain't playing that good tonight


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 5 2011, 06:12 PM~20267931
> *I dig the new avi homie  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

A La Chingada its early. Buneos dias vato locos. Time to make it hop. uffin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO and LIL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

For CHAPO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh... he was tryin' to keep that secret!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...



DAT BITCH IS BAAAADDD!!!! :fool2:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 5 2011, 02:53 PM~20266323
> *What up!!! I seen ya in Motor City today Homie. You buyin a new toy??
> *


SHIT I WISH MY DAD WORKS AT THAT USED CAR LOT FOR PIKES PEAK ACURA JUST STOPPED BY TO TAKE HIM SO FOOD


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, fesboogie, BIGJIM



:fuq: just wanted to let u guys know u r #1 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 6 2011, 08:58 AM~20273049
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, fesboogie, BIGJIM
> :fuq: just wanted to let u guys know u r  #1  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS RICKY I ALWAYS KNOWN U WERE A GOOD GUY :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:07 AM~20273103
> *THANKS RICKY I ALWAYS KNOWN U WERE A GOOD GUY :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie I meant that from the bottom of my huevos and the rancheros hahaha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20266411
> *Thats a Good ass price,Good luck on the sale Huero....wish I had the money
> *


THAT IS A VERY GOOD PRICE AND SOME BAD ASS PUMPS THE HOMIE MATT JUST PICKED UP THAT SET UP FROM BM FOR 1100 THEY WILL GET SOLD QUICK :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 6 2011, 06:41 AM~20272234
> *A La Chingada its early. Buneos dias vato locos. Time to make it hop.  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP DANNY I HIT U UP I WAS GONNA STOP BY THE SHOP BUT NO ANSWER SO I FIGURED U WERE BUSY


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 6 2011, 08:56 AM~20273033
> *DAT BITCH IS BAAAADDD!!!! :fool2:
> *



Thats probably what he was doin when he saw this vid for the 1st time :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...



I love my Colombian women!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:07 AM~20273103
> *THANKS RICKY I ALWAYS KNOWN U WERE A GOOD GUY :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up colorado


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

Anything happening in the big CO in JunE..I'll b there for two weeks for my daughters softball tournament.I wanna c some rides an c a hop off.let me no ALOHA' S :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Apr 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20274089
> *Anything happening in the big CO in JunE..I'll b there for two weeks for my daughters softball tournament.I wanna c some rides an c a hop off.let me no ALOHA' S :biggrin:
> *



What part of June and what part of Colorado?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 6 2011, 11:06 AM~20273535
> *Thats probably what he was doin when he saw this vid for the 1st time :biggrin:
> *



U spying on me izzy how did u know that is what I did :wow:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 01:00 PM~20274190
> *What part of June and what part of Colorado?
> *


June 22nd till July 2nd .I think I'll b in Denver but ill let u no tonite homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Apr 6 2011, 02:47 PM~20274842
> *June 22nd till July 2nd .I think I'll b in Denver but ill let u no tonite homie
> *



Perfect timing...we are hosting a car show just north of Denver on June 25th...come on through


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Mar 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20132469
> *What up everyone!!!! Just to let everyone know for the next SoCo CLA meeting, me an Chris were talkin and we're gonna have to change the date!!!! So there will not be a SoCo CLA meeting next Sunday. Instead it will be April 10th!!!!!!If you guys have any questions hit up Chris or myself.
> *


x2


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE BUT ON THE REAL ME AND THE HOMIE MARVIN WAS TALKING ABOUT WHO HAD THE NICEST ASS AND I COULDNT REMEMBER THAT CHICKS NAME THAT U HAD POSTED ON HERE. THANKS HOMIE I GOT MY K Y JELLY READY :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20277046
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT ON THE REAL ME AND THE HOMIE MARVIN WAS TALKING ABOUT WHO HAD THE NICEST ASS AND I COULDNT REMEMBER THAT CHICKS NAME THAT U HAD POSTED ON HERE. THANKS HOMIE I GOT MY K Y JELLY READY :biggrin:
> *



Lol...glad I could help


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats up CO riderz... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 6 2011, 06:35 PM~20276929
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good Ken


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 PM~20278289
> *Whats up CO riderz...  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Lando


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20279189
> *
> *


i have got my eye on you... :squint: ...no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuggets beat the mavs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2011, 12:31 AM~20280195
> *i have got my eye on you... :squint: ...no ****
> *


lol!!! whut up chris!!! looks like you're building a pretty big army over there... :biggrin:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 04:12 PM~20275409
> *Perfect timing...we are hosting a car show just north of Denver on June 25th...come on through
> *


Right on homie.good looking out.ill hit u up :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

rise n shine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

1st Annual Bijou School Car Show 

Where: The Bijou School-2904 West Kiowa Street, Colorado Springs, CO. 80904
When: April 30, 2011 9:00 AM-3:00PM (Rain day May 7, 2011) 
Entry Fee (Lunch Included): $15.00 Pre-Registration
$20.00 to register at the gate (lunch included) 
Fun for the entire family, playground for the lil’ones! $3.00 lunch specials-Help us raise $ for our school!	
Contact Dave at 328-7925 (school) 200-6477(cell)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 08:18 AM~20281265
> *1st Annual Bijou School Car Show
> 
> Where: The Bijou School-2904 West Kiowa Street, Colorado Springs, CO. 80904
> ...


coo cool


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

sounds like some fun :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew COLORADO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up fes!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 7 2011, 09:53 AM~20281836
> *what up fes!!
> *


whutz good los & cesar!!! jus got da day off might go work on some a-arms!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 10:05 AM~20281939
> *whutz good los & cesar!!! jus got da day off might go work on some a-arms!!!
> *



Nice...I might be heading down to the Springs on Saturday..you workin that day ?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JUST IN TIME FOR THE AVE HUH CEEZ?? :biggrin: 
AND HELL YA FES I GOT SOME THAT NEED TO BE DONE TOO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 09:14 AM~20282025
> *Nice...I might be heading down to the Springs on Saturday..you workin that day ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS+Apr 7 2011, 10:18 AM~20282052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I was calling you yesterday but you dont like to call a ninja back.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 10:14 AM~20282025
> *Nice...I might be heading down to the Springs on Saturday..you workin that day ?
> *


i'll probably be working!!! :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 11:34 AM~20282566
> *i'll probably be working!!! :happysad:
> *



Sux brother...wanted to give you some stuff...no *******!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 7 2011, 10:18 AM~20282052
> *JUST IN TIME FOR THE AVE HUH CEEZ?? :biggrin:
> AND HELL YA FES I GOT SOME THAT NEED TO BE DONE TOO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 11:37 AM~20282593
> *Sux brother...wanted to give you some stuff...no *******!
> *


   im sure we'll figure it out!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 11:49 AM~20282661
> *   im sure we'll figure it out!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 11:37 AM~20282593
> *Sux brother...wanted to give you some stuff...no *******!
> *


 :fool2: hahaha I wanna watch [little ****] :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 11:56 AM~20282705
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: Cochino...im lighting a candle for you :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 7 2011, 11:40 AM~20283043
> *:fool2:  hahaha I wanna watch [little ****]  :biggrin:
> *


MAN THERE IS NOTHIN LITTLE BOUT YO ASS HAHAHA :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 10:45 AM~20273793
> *I love my Colombian women!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 AM~20280205
> *Nuggets beat the mavs!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yepper and lakers lose again :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 7 2011, 01:41 PM~20283532
> *MAN THERE IS NOTHIN LITTLE BOUT YO ASS HAHAHA :0
> *


im'ma add a no **** for you!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 01:38 PM~20283907
> *im'ma add a no **** for you!!!
> *


HAHA NICE CATCH FES WAITIN ON SOMEONE TO SAY SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 7 2011, 12:52 PM~20283133
> *:roflmao:  Cochino...im lighting a candle for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 7 2011, 02:31 PM~20283861
> *Yepper and lakers lose again :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy hru this afternoon ?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 6 2011, 08:22 AM~20272750
> *For CHAPO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats GOOD ROy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Juan Y Joe....And Colo :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 7 2011, 05:13 PM~20285003
> *:inout:  :inout:  :inout:
> *


Hey jim on ur car did u do the 6 volt to 12 volt conversion if u did or if anyone else has call me please I had some questions 719-246-8706 ricky thanks guys
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 7 2011, 02:31 PM~20283861
> *Yepper and lakers lose again :wow:
> *


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up Ricky & CO riderz ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 7 2011, 07:01 PM~20285659
> *Wat up Ricky & CO riderz ?
> *



Wut up Juan how's things going man!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up everyone


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ricky things r going good. Ready to get this summer started this sunday.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 7 2011, 09:10 PM~20286786
> *Ricky things r going good. Ready to get this summer started this sunday.
> *


What's Sunday???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 7 2011, 09:10 PM~20286786
> *Ricky things r going good. Ready to get this summer started this sunday.
> *


Good everything is good my way I have three beautiful daughters a beautiful {but crazy} wife good health couple dollars in my pocket :biggrin: both my cars are about ninety percent done and one out of two of my daughters bikes are done so I am almost there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 7 2011, 09:31 PM~20286991
> *What's Sunday???
> *


x2?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 AM~20282661
> *   im sure we'll figure it out!!!
> *


ohhh...i am sure you guys will
























remember Fes.....



















i am keeping an eye on you... :squint: :squint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2011, 10:26 PM~20287624
> *ohhh...i am sure you guys will
> remember Fes.....
> i am keeping an eye on you... :squint:  :squint:
> *


I must've missed something...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 09:35 PM~20287727
> *I must've missed something...
> *


you know what i am talking about Mr. TBA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 PM~20287909
> *you know what i am talking about Mr. TBA
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 PM~20287909
> *you know what i am talking about Mr. TBA
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning COLORADO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 8 2011, 07:20 AM~20289678
> *Good morning COLORADO
> *


Good morning fes :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 8 2011, 07:30 AM~20289716
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 PM~20287909
> *you know what i am talking about Mr. TBA
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO TIME FOR THE AVE TONIGHT :0 :biggrin: 
ROLL CALL WHO ALLS GOIN????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up chris
:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys we trying to get rid of that wrapped g-body frame need some center gold in good shape or best offer p.m. me or los_*RUTHLESS* on here or call me 246-8706


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 8 2011, 03:25 PM~20293461
> *Hey guys we trying to get rid of that wrapped g-body frame need some center gold in good shape or best offer p.m. me or los_RUTHLESS on here or call me 246-8706
> *



i give you 200 for it


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

3 zero 3 dynasty car club is having a 1st annual car show at All In Sports Bar on 7576 west Jewell Ave. In Denver this Sunday fro 12 pm to 6 pm cars $15 bikes $10 hoppers $15 Fo more info call Joey 303-246-6043 Also SHO-ROLLERZ lowrider DVDs will be on site filming for a upcoming DVD.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 8 2011, 05:33 PM~20293889
> *3 zero 3 dynasty car club is having a 1st annual car show at All In Sports Bar on 7576 west Jewell Ave. In Denver this Sunday fro 12 pm to 6 pm cars $15 bikes $10 hoppers $15 Fo more info call Joey 303-246-6043 Also SHO-ROLLERZ lowrider DVDs will be on site filming for a upcoming DVD.
> *


  i might show up there to look around, whut time is the hop?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 8 2011, 05:33 PM~20293889
> *3 zero 3 dynasty car club is having a 1st annual car show at All In Sports Bar on 7576 west Jewell Ave. In Denver this Sunday fro 12 pm to 6 pm cars $15 bikes $10 hoppers $15 Fo more info call Joey 303-246-6043 Also SHO-ROLLERZ lowrider DVDs will be on site filming for a upcoming DVD.
> *


  i might show up there to look around, whut time is the hop?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi fes n big roy I don't kno u can call da # Fo that info Srry I can't help


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wat em up big COLORADO!!! :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Apr 8 2011, 05:43 PM~20294318
> *wat em up big COLORADO!!! :wave:
> *


WHAT UP CB!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Apr 8 2011, 03:38 PM~20293562
> *i give you 200 for it
> *


SORRY HOMIE LOOKIN FOR A LIL MORE TRYIN TO GET SOME CENTER GOLDS FOR THE CUT FOUND SOME NICE ONES FOR 7 BILLS I GOT A LIL SAVED BUT NOT THAT MUCH AND IAM NOT GETTIN SHIT FOR HOURS AT SORRY ASS BK :thumbsdown: 
TOO BAD LERRY JUST SOLD HIS CENTER GOLDS TODAY I WOULD HAVE PICKED THEM ONES UP FROM HIM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma MOST likely head up Sunday to the show with my son.
Anybody want a ride and share the gas lemme know :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2011, 06:02 PM~20294454
> *Imma MOST likely head up Sunday to the show with my son.
> Anybody want a ride and share the gas lemme know :biggrin:
> *


WOULD LOVE TO ROY WISH I DIDNT HAVE TO WORK BUT DAMN FINALLY IAM START GETTIN SOME HOURS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 8 2011, 06:40 PM~20294297
> *Hi fes n big roy I don't kno u can call da # Fo that info Srry I can't help
> *


itz all good juan no biggie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 8 2011, 07:04 PM~20294462
> *WOULD LOVE TO ROY WISH I DIDNT HAVE TO WORK BUT DAMN FINALLY IAM START GETTIN SOME HOURS
> *


That's cool Los just trying to be helpful to those that wanna go
Get your hours homie your Cutty will Love you for it


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2011, 06:15 PM~20294541
> *That's cool Los just trying to be helpful to those that wanna go
> Get your hours homie your Cutty will Love you for it
> *


I SURE HOPE SO SHE IS NICKLE AND DIMEIN MY ASS RIGHT NOW CANT WAIT TO GET HER BACK FROM PUEBLO THOU :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 8 2011, 07:19 PM~20294562
> *I SURE HOPE SO SHE IS NICKLE AND DIMEIN MY ASS RIGHT NOW CANT WAIT TO GET HER BACK FROM PUEBLO THOU :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya (no joto)
Mine is going to get dropped off most likely Tomorrow :0


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 8 2011, 06:22 PM~20294587
> *I feel ya (no joto)
> Mine is going to get dropped off most likely Tomorrow :0
> *


 :0  
nice hope it comes out good bro and ya between that and just gas in this monte is killing me spent $100 in a week and thats just home school and work no where else


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

but i member u tellin rick that ur home boy might have wanted that frame a while back hit him up and see if he still wants it if so LMK MY NUMBER IS 719-640-1497 THANKS PIMPIN


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 8 2011, 06:50 PM~20294371
> *WHAT UP CB!!
> *


WATS UP LOS BIG DAWG HOW U DOING MY BROTHA?? :wave:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

:wave: whats up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Headed down to Springs today....might catch you all later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! 

Whut up dominic & buma!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Any pics of the ave last night :dunno: 
I had to take the wife out on a date last night,
wanted to roll through but you know.... :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 9 2011, 08:07 AM~20296687
> *Headed down to Springs today....might catch you all later
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 8 2011, 06:54 PM~20294395
> *SORRY HOMIE LOOKIN FOR A LIL MORE TRYIN TO GET SOME CENTER GOLDS FOR THE CUT FOUND SOME NICE ONES FOR 7 BILLS I GOT A LIL SAVED BUT NOT THAT MUCH AND IAM NOT GETTIN SHIT FOR HOURS AT SORRY ASS BK :thumbsdown:
> TOO BAD LERRY JUST SOLD HIS CENTER GOLDS TODAY I WOULD HAVE PICKED THEM ONES UP FROM HIM
> *


When you guys called me on them wheels i was just taking them off the ride so any pics of that frame?? how mush


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:26 AM~20296953
> *I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo
> *


   congrats


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:26 AM~20296953
> *I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo
> *


Conrats Larry and I wish you the best of luck with the LIL train that could :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics I got last weekend... and sorry in advance they ain't thut great...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:24 AM~20296945
> *When you guys called me on them wheels i was just taking them off the ride so any pics of that frame?? how mush
> *



U stil got the rims i will take pics of the frame and pm them to u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:26 AM~20296953
> *I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thatz all folks!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:16 AM~20297163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat vert is killing em :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 11:36 AM~20297567
> *Dat vert is killing em :wow:
> *


lol!!! thutz whutz i said...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2011, 11:59 AM~20297689
> *lol!!! thutz whutz i said...
> *


you know those HT verts just might be the next Big thang :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Da Bucket on da way to da chop :wow:
Wish me a safe trip everyone it is way across town 

hno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20298052
> *Da Bucket on da way to da chop :wow:
> Wish me a safe trip everyone it is way across town
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 9 2011, 10:09 AM~20297134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys and no I don't have the rims there gone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 9 2011, 01:52 PM~20298259
> *:wow: will be lookin Good :biggrin:
> *


Fixed :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks again Josh for all the help bro *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You never know roy, it could be the next big thang!!! lol... 

...& big ups to Boulevard Bullyz cutty being featured on the new LRM, jus got it in the mail...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2011, 04:25 PM~20298886
> *You never know roy, it could be the next big thang!!! lol...
> 
> ...& big ups to Boulevard Bullyz cutty being featured on the new LRM, jus got it in the mail...
> *


I was yust gonna mention Boulevard Bullies also...big ups

Hey it looks better than all those damn ribs in the top :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

"Yo soy Boricua, Pa que tu lo sepas"
Roll'n DVD's Authorized Distributor 
"PE #1" Public Enemy #1
I go H.A.M.
*"I wanna meet the muthafucka that's gonna son me"*
WTF? :dunno:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 04:10 PM~20298799
> *Thanks again Josh for all the help bro
> *


We'll get your ride lookin' proper again soon :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 9 2011, 04:54 PM~20299016
> *We'll get your ride lookin' proper again soon  :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


datswutdafawkimtalmbout
:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 04:32 PM~20298924
> *"Yo soy Boricua, Pa que tu lo sepas"
> Roll'n DVD's Authorized Distributor
> "PE #1" Public Enemy #1
> ...


jus fuck'n around w/ people!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got to get my cruise on :biggrin: 












People was looking at me funny driving her though :happysad: 


Finally the last Time you will see dis Bish White again :biggrin: 










*Damn that's a Bad ass Caddy right there !!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 9 2011, 05:00 PM~20299032
> *jus fuck'n around w/ people!!! lol
> *


You a foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yup big ups to them Boulevard Bullys for the spread


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 05:29 PM~20299161
> *yup big ups to them Boulevard Bullys for the spread
> *


You all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 05:24 PM~20299145
> *You a foo
> *


I know!!! lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pics with the tripple golds but I might order some custom wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 05:54 PM~20299278
> *pics with the tripple golds but I might order some custom wheels
> 
> 
> ...


When you get those? :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 05:55 PM~20299281
> *When you get those? :wow:
> *


i've had em but like i said i'm gonna order some more wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 05:57 PM~20299289
> *i've had em but like i said i'm gonna order some more wheels
> *


That's a GOOD plan if I had your monies I would get more too :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20299449
> *That's a GOOD plan if I had your monies I would get more too :biggrin:
> :yes:
> *


YOU GOT FAT POCKETS :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 9 2011, 06:55 PM~20299525
> *:chuck:
> *


What's good ******!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2011, 06:51 PM~20299500
> *YOU GOT FAT POCKETS :wow:
> *


That's cause they filled with lumps of coal from prior Christmas' :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 9 2011, 05:57 PM~20299534
> *What's good ******!!
> *


 :0 HEY DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:28 PM~20299655
> *That's cause they filled with lumps of coal from prior Christmas' :happysad:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 9 2011, 06:57 PM~20299534
> *What's good ******!!
> *


:wave:


What up Big Sean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2011, 07:32 PM~20299680
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Phillipa :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 08:24 AM~20296945
> *When you guys called me on them wheels i was just taking them off the ride so any pics of that frame?? how mush
> *


CONGRATS MY GRANDPA RETIRED FOR THE SANTA FE HE GOT SOME GOOD ASS BENEFITS :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 9 2011, 08:31 PM~20299988
> *CONGRATS MY GRANDPA RETIRED FOR THE SANTA FE HE GOT SOME GOOD ASS BENEFITS :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Los the guy that I was asking about the frame is building his own homie and almost done now :happysad: 
sorry dog GOOD luck on the sale doh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

earlier on Tru t.v. spike was on there and he got jumped at a hop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:49 PM~20300489
> *earlier on Tru t.v. spike was on there and he got jumped at a hop
> *


I got that video :wow: :biggrin: 



Now they his Club Brothers I believe


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 08:26 AM~20296953
> *I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo
> *


Congrats! Where is your route gonna be?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 9 2011, 10:13 PM~20300682
> *Congrats! Where is your route gonna be?
> *


I'll do La Junta to dodge city and la junta to amarillo texas


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:19 PM~20300736
> *I'll do La Junta to dodge city and la junta to amarillo texas
> *


Cool. Thats a good job. Is it true yous are on call 24/7/365?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 9 2011, 10:50 PM~20300999
> *Cool. Thats a good job. Is it true yous are on call 24/7/365?
> *


 :wow: :run:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 10:19 PM~20300736
> *I'll do La Junta to dodge city and la junta to amarillo texas
> *



Nice brother....congrats!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 9 2011, 06:57 PM~20299534
> *What's good ******!!
> *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:22 PM~20299134
> *I got to get my cruise on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And you call me crazy! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 10 2011, 09:01 AM~20302806
> *And you call me crazy! :wow:
> *


I used hand signals



What up Chuck you hitting up that show today inn Lakewood?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:07 AM~20302829
> *I used hand signals
> What up Chuck you hitting up that show today inn Lakewood?
> *


No, We are having the club meeting today at 2:30 at my place. I am heading over this morning to the interior guys shop to pick up some of my stuff that is done. :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 10 2011, 08:35 AM~20302964
> *No, We are having the club meeting today at 2:30 at my place. I am heading over this morning to the interior guys shop to pick up some of my stuff that is done. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Once again anybody wanna come to the show free of charge let me know I'm ROllin out at 11


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Scooter9495*


What up Bobby!!!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:07 AM~20302829
> *I used hand signalsWhat up Chuck you hitting up that show today inn Lakewood?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 9 2011, 08:26 AM~20296953
> *I haven't been on LIL much for about 3 months well I have been working for the railroad and in training well yesterday I passed my final exam and am officially a BNSF Railway Conductor wooohooooo
> *


DON'T YOU MEAN CHOOCHOO :biggrin: CONGRATS LARRY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats up everyone? Woke up feelin like ass this morning..dammit
:chuck: :burn:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hasuss33_@Apr 10 2011, 11:34 AM~20303552
> *Check out this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...




WTF :uh:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

wus sup josh and ricky


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 10:04 PM~20300599
> *I got that video :wow:  :biggrin:
> Now they his Club Brothers I believe
> *


yeah i got it too, itz on a truucha & they are in the same club now... lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 10 2011, 11:49 AM~20303624
> *wus sup josh and ricky
> *



Wut up wrinkles hows everything man? How u like school?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*PASSIN BY TO SAY WHATS UP TO OUR NEIGBORS TO THE NORTH.....* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20299806
> *What up Big Phillipa :wave:
> *


RIDE LOOKS GOOD YOU RUN THOSE STREETS OUT THERE DONT NEED NO LIGHTS ARE NOTHIN :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 10 2011, 02:45 PM~20304395
> *RIDE LOOKS GOOD YOU RUN THOSE STREETS OUT THERE DONT NEED NO LIGHTS ARE NOTHIN :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 9 2011, 10:50 PM~20300999
> *Cool. Thats a good job. Is it true yous are on call 24/7/365?
> *


yes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 05:04 PM~20305252
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hows it goin roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 10 2011, 06:54 PM~20305553
> *Hows it goin roy
> *


Better than I deserve
How you been Eric?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Couple pics from todays show
Was small when I showed up but was building in numbers as I left

Was Good to see some of the homies out there

Can't wait til my bucket is showable again :happysad:

Big ups to all who showed and Nice seeing you Max,Sam,John,Mike and Miguel.

Also nice meeting all of you out there that I didn't know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also Good to meet a few heads from City Wide,the Denver Chapter
And Good to see Chuck and Cesar again
You guys got strong drive can't wait to see your rides out on the show circuit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY, ChacheeChavez, raiderhater719,* thirtymax*


What up Max what you place bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

took 1st in 60s thanks 4 coming down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

took 1st in 60s thanks 4 coming down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 10 2011, 07:25 PM~20305760
> *took 1st in 60s thanks 4 coming down  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:

Very nice

My favorite ride there btw


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well 2nd favorite .... sorry.... :happysad:



Loved this 57 Bel Air


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20305633
> *Also Good to meet a few heads from City Wide,the Denver Chapter
> And Good to see Chuck and Cesar again
> You guys got strong drive can't wait to see your rides out on the show circuit
> *


Thanks for stoping by, good seeing you for a bit. We are working hard on the the cars to make colorado look good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Spidey in full affect



:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

looks like it was a good show roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20306153
> *looks like it was a good show roy
> *


Really small AJ 
But it was cool seeing different rides
There was 2 bikes there too that I'll post inna bit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 07:21 PM~20306162
> *Really small AJ
> But it was cool seeing different rides
> There was 2 bikes there too that I'll post inna bit
> *


oh really for a small show at least there was some bad ass rides never seen some of them that u pictured


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719+Apr 10 2011, 08:26 PM~20306201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Fes just giving Soco a peep at the fine rides from up North


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

did you get anymore of that 54 roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:30 PM~20306235
> *did you get anymore of that 54 roy
> *


I'm sure you've seen it before


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20306243
> *I'm sure you've seen it before
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah beat it before :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all I got folks


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:35 PM~20306281
> *That's all I got folks
> *


what about the bikes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 10 2011, 08:13 PM~20306102
> *Good pics roy
> *


Thx Ricky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:36 PM~20306293
> *what about the bikes
> *


Just the 2 posted


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:37 PM~20306302
> *Just the 2 posted
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just for you Jaime ...some food for thought


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:39 PM~20306319
> *just for you Jaime ...some food for thought
> 
> 
> ...


BEST LOOKING THING ON THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20306356
> *BEST LOOKING THING ON THAT CAR :biggrin:
> *


Man you ruthless
I really admire the guy for all the shows he goes to,to be honest with you
I've seen that car in Springs,Pueblo,Denver,and Alamosa.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:48 PM~20306398
> *Man you ruthless
> I really admire the guy for all the shows he goes to,to be honest with you
> I've seen that car in Springs,Pueblo,Denver,and Alamosa.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:49 PM~20306405
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ITS THE VISOR THAT DOSE IT FOR ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:49 PM~20306405
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You a fool
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:50 PM~20306420
> *ITS THE VISOR THAT DOSE IT FOR ME
> *


Is it just mounted too high or guat?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:50 PM~20306423
> *You a fool
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE TOLD ME THAT RIDE WAS GOING TO HAVE A COMPLETE MAKEOVER


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:52 PM~20306436
> *Is it just mounted too high or guat?
> *


ITS MOLDED TO THE TOP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:52 PM~20306441
> *HE TOLD ME THAT RIDE WAS GOING TO HAVE A COMPLETE MAKEOVER
> *


I think the makeover may have been the chrome undies :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20306448
> *ITS MOLDED TO THE TOP
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20306450
> *I think the makeover may have been the chrome undies :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:48 PM~20306398
> *Man you ruthless
> I really admire the guy for all the shows he goes to,to be honest with you
> I've seen that car in Springs,Pueblo,Denver,and Alamosa.
> *


YEAH I GIVE IT TO HIM HE GETS AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:57 PM~20306497
> *YEAH I GIVE IT TO HIM HE GETS AROUND  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20306511
> *:biggrin:
> *


FOWKER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20306534
> *GOODTIMES
> *


You ready to bust that Bomba out ?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20306561
> *You ready to bust that Bomba out ?
> *


SAME TIME YOU READY YO BUST THE 63 OUT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:48 PM~20306398
> *Man you RUTHLESSI really admire the guy for all the shows he goes to,to be honest with you
> I've seen that car in Springs,Pueblo,Denver,and Alamosa.
> *



FIXED


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, impala63, BIGJIM
:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20306591
> *FIXED
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20306574
> *SAME TIME YOU READY YO BUST THE 63 OUT
> *


Either the City Wide Picnic or Burque hopefully
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20306591
> *FIXED
> *


My bad *Ruthless*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20306641
> *Either the City Wide Picnic or Burque hopefully
> :happysad:
> *


WHATS THE DATE ON THAT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I screwed that up


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20306668
> *My bad Ruthless
> *


I LIKE THOSE COLORS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20306678
> *WHATS THE DATE ON THAT
> *


May 28th I believe for the picnic and June 5th for ABQ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:16 PM~20306689
> *I LIKE THOSE COLORS
> *


Avi is nice also :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20306668
> *My bad <span style=\'color:yellow\'>ROY*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:16 PM~20306691
> *May 28th I believe for the picnic and June 5th for ABQ
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20306699
> *Avi is nice also :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20306699
> *Avi is nice also :cheesy:
> *


Only five more games!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 08:16 PM~20306691
> *May 28th I believe for the picnic and June 5th for ABQ
> *


 hno: ABQ is getting close


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20306716
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, fesboogie
Wut up chapo and fes and jim


Hey jim did u switch ur car over from a 6 volt system to a 12 volt?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20306733
> *Only five more games!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20306735
> *hno: ABQ is getting close
> *


:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 07:04 PM~20305633
> *Also Good to meet a few heads from City Wide,the Denver Chapter
> And Good to see Chuck and Cesar again
> You guys got strong drive can't wait to see your rides out on the show circuit
> *



Right on for stoppin in brother! Good seeing ya!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2011, 09:31 PM~20306872
> *Right on for stoppin in brother! Good seeing ya!
> *


It was my pleasure (non Joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:37 PM~20306934
> *It was my pleasure (non Joto)
> *


 :roflmao: 

Did you use your hand signals all the way home?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20306974
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Did you use your hand signals all the way home?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Only at the people doing 5 under the speed limit in the fast lane


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 09:42 PM~20306992
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Only at the people doing 5 under the speed limit in the fast lane
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD seeing ya brother! Cant wait to see your ride done!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2011, 09:45 PM~20307018
> *:biggrin: GOOD seeing ya brother! Cant wait to see your ride done!
> *


Good to see you too and I can't wait either
:happysad: 
Before you know it Denver will be here


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Pictures Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:33 PM~20306261
> *oh yeah beat it before  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


you should change your name to bighater instead of bigjim lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20307110
> *Nice Pictures Roy.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Danny


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20307116
> *you should change your name to bighater instead of bigjim lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20307116
> *you should change your name to bighater instead of bigjim lol
> *


 :roflmao: Whats up Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20307169
> *:roflmao: Whats up Larry!
> *


nada bro just checking out some LIL and looking at the work board on the computer what about you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 10:03 PM~20307205
> *nada bro just checking out some LIL and looking at the work board on the computer what about you?
> *



Kickin back brother after a long weekend. Congrats on the new job!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ALMOST DONE JUST A FEW MORE NUTS AND BOLTS.. AND A WAX JOB.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

well off to bed 
See ya on the next page or in person at the next event :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 10 2011, 10:06 PM~20307237
> *Kickin back brother after a long weekend. Congrats on the new job!
> *


thanx bro


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20307116
> *you should change your name to bighater instead of bigjim lol
> *


U CALL THAT HATING! , COME ON LADY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:25 PM~20306805
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, fesboogie
> Wut up chapo and fes and jim
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP DANNY


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20307116
> *you should change your name to bighater instead of bigjim lol
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM+Apr 10 2011, 10:21 PM~20307418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP LARRY WHEN YOU COMING BACK TO SPRINGS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 10:34 PM~20307562
> *WAS UP LARRY WHEN YOU COMING BACK TO SPRINGS
> *


I don't know bro I gotta see how the job goes to figure out what I can and can't do. U get your motor back in?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 10:37 PM~20307597
> *I don't know bro I gotta see how the job goes to figure out what I can and can't do. U get your motor back in?
> *


NO! THE OLADY GOT ME DOING ALL KINDS OF WORK AROUND THE HOUSE,BUT IT WILL BE DONE SOON


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 10:39 PM~20307619
> *NO! THE OLADY GOT ME DOING ALL KINDS OF WORK AROUND THE HOUSE,BUT IT WILL BE DONE SOON
> *


the honey do list huh?? Mine starts after I'm done with my rides :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20307643
> *the honey do list huh?? Mine starts after I'm done with my rides :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20307643
> *the honey do list huh?? Mine starts after I'm done with my rides :cheesy:
> *


YOU DOING DENVER LS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! On my way to boulder!!! :happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20307447
> *WAS UP DANNY
> *


 :wave: waasapaning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20307732
> *YOU DOING DENVER LS
> *


Yeah I'll probably go check it out


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

What up Big Jim? uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up GOODTIMER 'DIZZLE',HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

GT UP Wad it dew colo :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 AM~20310257
> *GT UP Wad it dew colo  :biggrin:
> *


what it do GOODTIMER


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 11 2011, 10:11 AM~20310273
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP D


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 11 2011, 09:14 AM~20310297
> *WHAT UP D
> *


 uffin: on my day off work what up wit u GOODTIMER


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 11 2011, 10:19 AM~20310344
> *uffin: on my day off work what up wit u GOODTIMER
> *


MY DAY OFF!WORKING ON THE CRIB :uh:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Travizo, BigJim, Mr D719, whats up Goodtimers. Hows the ride coming along Jim?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 11 2011, 10:36 AM~20310464
> *Travizo, BigJim, Mr D719, whats up Goodtimers. Hows the ride coming along Jim?
> *


WAS UP HOMIE! IT SHOULD B DONE SOON


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE.............14 X 7 Standard offset chrome wire wheels. Missing K/O's and adapters. Tires are decent shape. 3 Tires are 185/75/14 buff whites one is 175/75/14 thin white which is almost brand new. Not sure why one was odd size. Asking $250 obo. Great for a hopper.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR SOMEONE TO HARDLINE SOME PUMPS SPRINGS, DENVER, WHEREVER! ASAP!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 11 2011, 10:53 AM~20310942
> *FOR SALE.............14 X 7 Standard offset chrome wire wheels. Missing K/O's and adapters. Tires are decent shape. 3 Tires are 185/75/14 buff whites one is 175/75/14 thin white which is almost brand new. Not sure why one was odd size. Asking $250 obo. Great for a hopper.
> *


any pics


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

wats gud CO uffin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 10 2011, 11:49 AM~20303624
> *wus sup josh and ricky
> *


Sup homie? Just laid up at home, went to the doctors today
found out I got strep throat (no ****) so I worked for three
hours today and got me a note for the rest of the day and tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20313256
> *Sup homie? Just laid up at home, went to the doctors today
> found out I got strep throat (no ****) so I worked for three
> hours today and got me a note for the rest of the day and tomorrow
> *


That sucks Josh hope you get better bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 06:14 PM~20313338
> *That sucks Josh hope you get better bro
> *


X2 atleast u get to sit at home and chill though :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 11 2011, 06:21 PM~20313389
> *X2 atleast u get to sit at home and chill though  :happysad:
> *


Man I think that whole Avi thing bit me in da ass
Ever since then they haven't won a game yet :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 07:13 PM~20313816
> *Man I think that whole Avi thing bit me in da ass
> Ever since then they haven't won a game yet :angry:
> *


Yea 0-5 haha :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Where do you guys go for chrome in CO? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 11 2011, 07:35 PM~20314014
> *Where do you guys go for chrome in CO? :dunno:
> *


AZ and CA 
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody have any springs and cylinders for sale? :dunno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20314467
> *Anybody have any springs and cylinders for sale? :dunno:
> *


i got 4 8s lookin for some 12s will trade straight across LMK 719-640-1497 text or call whenever :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20314467
> *Anybody have any springs and cylinders for sale? :dunno:
> *


no...but i have a lowrider bike for sale


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

*WHAT UP RICK!!!*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP C BIZZLE HOWS THINGS GOIN FOR U HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20314699
> *no...but i have a lowrider bike for sale
> *


How mush and post pics :biggrin: 
I need parts...money in hand if nice


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 11 2011, 09:20 PM~20314985
> *ttt
> *


what up tafoya


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 11 2011, 09:21 PM~20314997
> *what up tafoya
> *


what up bigjim and all GT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20315030
> *what up bigjim and all GT
> *


I SEE U BACK HOME


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 11 2011, 09:26 PM~20315065
> *I SEE U BACK HOME
> *


YES SR.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 11 2011, 09:26 PM~20315077
> *YES SR.
> *


 :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 11 2011, 09:27 PM~20315088
> *:inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 11 2011, 10:53 AM~20310942
> *FOR SALE.............14 X 7 Standard offset chrome wire wheels. Missing K/O's and adapters. Tires are decent shape. 3 Tires are 185/75/14 buff whites one is 175/75/14 thin white which is almost brand new. Not sure why one was odd size. Asking $250 obo. Great for a hopper.
> *


SOLD


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ALL TIME :buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 11 2011, 08:28 PM~20314467
> *Anybody have any springs and cylinders for sale? :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20314706
> *WHAT UP RICK!!!
> *


Wut up big los I can't wait to see ur ride :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:43 PM~20315295
> *Wut up big los I can't wait to see ur ride  :0
> *


:wow: 
No F..ing way it's already been painted :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:45 PM~20315311
> *:wow:
> No F..ing way it's already been painted :0
> *


That guy is on it dog gone it hahaha and he has everything to juice it too :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:49 PM~20315378
> *That guy is on it dog gone it hahaha and he has everything to juice it too :0
> *


Who's on it the Owner or the Painter?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:50 PM~20315397
> *Who's on it the Owner or the Painter?
> *


Both of em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:56 PM~20315473
> *Both of em
> *


Hope to see it out this year :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:59 PM~20315502
> *Hope to see it out this year :yes:
> *


I know los deserves it he has put a lot of work and effort into his car. And we have another guy that just got his cutlass painted and just got everything to juice his aswell RUTHLESS has some very motivated guys in it and I am glad to be apart of the club :0 :biggrin: :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 11 2011, 10:05 PM~20315600
> *I know los deserves it he has put a lot of work and effort into his car. And we have another guy that just got his cutlass painted and just got everything to juice his aswell RUTHLESS has some very motivated guys in it and I am glad to be apart of the club :0  :biggrin:  :tears:
> *


That's GOOD to hear
This year sounds like Springs is gonna be poppin :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Yeah Los is definately pumped up and I hope it meets all his expectations in the end


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 10:07 PM~20315635
> *That's GOOD to hear
> This year sounds like Springs is gonna be poppin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 10:08 PM~20315665
> *And Yeah Los is definately pumped up and I hope it meets all his expectations in the end
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Apr 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20314467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gettin ready to place a big order of parts for the summer. I'll have motors, solenoids, check valves, keys, dumps, cylinders, power balls, cylinder rebuild kits(comp. cylinder kits in stock only), switches, switch extentions, pump heads and more. If you need anything special let me know. Special orders now will be cheaper on shipping since its in a big order. Order will be going out Friday April 15th. Hit me up :thumbsup: 

CYLINDERS-chrome add 35

8”***100.00
10”**105.00
12”**110.00
14”**115.00
CYLINDER BOLTS**2.00

SOLENOIDS**10.00
CHECK VALVES**10.00
KEYS**10.00
CHROME MOTORS**105
DELTA DUMPS**55.00

BEST PRICES IN SOUTHERN COLORADO! :h5:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i am working on getting some pics up here of my son's lowrider bike...i only have them on my phone for right now. Its not really a parts bike...it is painted a platinum pearl and pin striped by Chuckie with red and black, its has black powder coated spokes and all chrome is twisted(mirrors, handle bars, sissy bar, pedals,etc.) only shown at one car show(Pueblo Supershow)

300 obo


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:07 PM~20315635
> *That's GOOD to hear
> This year sounds like Springs is gonna be poppin :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Yessir


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20310505
> *WAS UP HOMIE! IT SHOULD B DONE SOON
> *


Right on homie. Thats good to hear.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Josh and Danny and Ricky


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2011, 06:59 AM~20317847
> *Good morning Josh and Danny and Ricky
> *


Good morning Chris how are you doing man :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2011, 05:59 AM~20317847
> *Good morning Josh and Danny and Ricky
> *


Whats up big homie. uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 11 2011, 11:25 PM~20316459
> *I'm gettin ready to place a big order of parts for the summer. I'll have motors, solenoids, check valves, keys, dumps, cylinders, power balls, cylinder rebuild kits(comp. cylinder kits in stock only), switches, switch extentions, pump heads and more. If you need anything special let me know. Special orders now will be cheaper on shipping since its in a big order. Order will be going out Friday April 15th. Hit me up :thumbsup:
> 
> CYLINDERS-chrome add 35
> ...



Needing 12" cylinders chrome.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Apr 11 2011, 09:09 AM~20310257
> *GT UP Wad it dew colo  :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN CARNAL...*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT UP CO. GT UP


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I got some brand new 15 hole adapters and KO wrenches, make offers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!

Big ups to the SPRINGS... we on the move!!! :biggrin: 
No one talks about us that should be motivation enough!!!  

whutz good Buma!!! cant wait to see that hopper!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving slow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2011, 06:46 AM~20317811
> *i am working on getting some pics up here of my son's lowrider bike...i only have them on my phone for right now. Its not really a parts bike...it is painted a platinum pearl and pin striped by Chuckie with red and black, its has black powder coated spokes and all chrome is twisted(mirrors, handle bars, sissy bar, pedals,etc.) only shown at one car show(Pueblo Supershow)
> 
> 300 obo
> *


how come your selling it is he ready for a car or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 12 2011, 06:59 AM~20317847
> *Good morning Josh and Danny and Ricky
> *


What's happening chris...just holdin the couch down at the house sick today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20314699
> *no...but i have a lowrider bike for sale
> *


pm me your # for the bike


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

1. SINGLE PUMP-======10 BATTERYS . REAR SHOCKS ARE OPTIONAL UPPER AND LOWER SHOCK MOUNTS MUST BE ORIGINAL REAR SHOCK MOUNTING BRACKET MAY NOT BE ALTERED ONLY REINFORCED WHEN REAREND IS FULLY LOCKED UP REAR SHOCK LENGHT OR DISTANCE BETWEEN MOUNTS CANNOT EXCEED NO MORE THEN 30 INCHES FOR SINGLE PUMP. 
2. DOUBLE PUMP./ ONLY ONE SWITCH MAY BE USED DURING ROUND. ANY THING GOES BUT MUST COME BACK DOWN NO LIMITATIONS ON BATTERYS OR TIRE SIZE. ALL VEHICLES MUST RUN IN ..( only the switchman and truck man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena ) AFTER ROUND ,CAR OR TRUCK CAN BE PUSHED OUT IF NOT OPERABLE.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 12 2011, 03:25 PM~20321157
> *pm me your # for the bike
> *


Lets go in halfers on it  
I just want parts lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 06:02 PM~20322295
> *Lets go in halfers on it
> I just want parts lol
> *


Or 1/3 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 12 2011, 06:06 PM~20322327
> *Or 1/3  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 10:00 AM~20318761
> *Whutz happenin' CO!!!
> 
> Big ups to the SPRINGS... we on the move!!! :biggrin:
> ...



:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those Rollins in yet Fes ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iRepNewMex_@Apr 12 2011, 05:32 PM~20322068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 09:00 AM~20318761
> *Whutz happenin' CO!!!
> 
> Big ups to the SPRINGS... we on the move!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :wave: what up pimp'n... me too it's almost done been on it every night and dj's stroller just wet sanded and buffed it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20321879
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


What up Ant


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 06:25 PM~20322441
> *Those Rollins in yet Fes ?
> *


he already sent them but i havent got them yet...


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 06:25 PM~20322441
> *Those Rollins in yet Fes ?
> *


there in the mail, but i havent received them yet... :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My fault on the double reply... didnt know it went threw the 1st time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My fault on the double reply... didnt know it went threw the 1st time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20322642
> *:wave:  what up pimp'n... me too it's almost done been on it every night and dj's stroller just wet sanded and buffed it :biggrin:
> *


any pics of the stroller? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If da Lakers fall to the 4th see they gonna play da Nuggets :wow:
:cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 08:45 PM~20323778
> *If da Lakers fall to the 4th see they gonna play da Nuggets :wow:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :run:  :x: :biggrin: Damn OKC has come outta no where!! :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's good Fesboogie :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 08:05 PM~20323360
> *there in the mail, but i havent received them yet... :happysad:
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 08:45 PM~20323778
> *If da Lakers fall to the 4th see they gonna play da Nuggets :wow:
> :cheesy:
> *


To be honest I would rather see the lakers than the thunder first. :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, bigcadi, lacwood, fesboogie


Wut up roy,Bigcadi,josh and Fes :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 12 2011, 09:02 PM~20323990
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, bigcadi, lacwood, fesboogie
> Wut up roy,Bigcadi,josh and Fes  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good josh & ricky!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 07:40 PM~20314062
> *AZ and CA
> :happysad:
> *



Damn... No chrome shops in CO?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 09:26 PM~20324273
> *Damn... No chrome shops in CO?
> *



No affordable ones....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 07:16 PM~20323485
> *any pics of the stroller? :biggrin:
> *


it's almost done just need to finish the handle :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20324310
> *it's almost done just need to finish the handle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Nice !


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 12 2011, 08:02 PM~20323990
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, bigcadi, lacwood, fesboogie
> Wut up roy,Bigcadi,josh and Fes  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20324309
> *No affordable ones....
> *


Co-signed 
Just got a quote for my bumpers :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20324310
> *it's almost done just need to finish the handle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice... i like that!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out ! 
The address for the park is 

Ranchitos Park and pool 
811 Calle Ranchitos 
Espanola NM 87532 

Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332 

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 09:33 PM~20324366
> *Co-signed
> Just got a quote for my bumpers  :happysad:
> *


Got a #?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 09:43 PM~20324470
> *Got a #?
> *


 Denver Bumper
830 Wyandot Street
Denver, CO 80204-3828
(303) 623-3610


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 08:41 PM~20324440
> *nice... i like that!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 11 2011, 08:45 PM~20315311
> *:wow:
> No F..ing way it's already been painted :0
> *


get it back friday :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20325128
> *get it back friday :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
That was fast


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que pajo cesar!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:00 PM~20324683
> *Denver Bumper
> 830 Wyandot Street
> Denver, CO 80204-3828
> ...


  Thanks homie


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

2 weeks! cant wait even told my brother his regal was gettin kicked out the 3rd car he was sad but i told him thats what happens when its primered :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:46 PM~20325233
> *2 weeks! cant wait even told my brother his regal was gettin kicked out the 3rd car he was sad but i told him thats what happens when its primered :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:46 PM~20325233
> *2 weeks! cant wait even told my brother his regal was gettin kicked out the 3rd car he was sad but i told him thats what happens when its primered :roflmao:
> *


Hopefully he will have his done soon  :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 10:44 PM~20325217
> * Thanks homie
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 07:59 PM~20323957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 11 2011, 10:25 PM~20316459
> *I'm gettin ready to place a big order of parts for the summer. I'll have motors, solenoids, check valves, keys, dumps, cylinders, power balls, cylinder rebuild kits(comp. cylinder kits in stock only), switches, switch extentions, pump heads and more. If you need anything special let me know. Special orders now will be cheaper on shipping since its in a big order. Order will be going out Friday April 15th. Hit me up :thumbsup:
> 
> CYLINDERS-chrome add 35
> ...


Rise and shine LIL :h5:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

good moring co :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry for the delay again Roy...like i said it was a long and trying day and it didnt stop until late last night...

Thanks to all that showed interest in my son's bike but it sold yesterday evening...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 12 2011, 10:42 PM~20325194
> *Que pajo cesar!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning LIL and happy birthday tommy and my youngest daughter adreena one year old today how time flies :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

GOODMORNING COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 13 2011, 07:49 AM~20327138
> *GOODMORNING COLORADO
> *


whutz good chuck, how you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

:biggrin: WATS UP FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYWIDE FOR LIFE_@Apr 13 2011, 08:17 AM~20327285
> *:biggrin: WATS UP FES
> *


whut it dew homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up C Springs. Today is my favorite day of the week. Wednesday Wings Day at Hooters all you can eat wings. Anyone down for some cervesas y pollo hit me up. :420:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 13 2011, 08:55 AM~20327489
> *Whats up C Springs. Today is my favorite day of the week. Wednesday Wings Day at Hooters all you can eat wings. Anyone down for some cervesas y polo hit me up. :420:
> *



You guys actually gonna play Polo and drink beer...you guys are loco!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2011, 07:46 AM~20327118
> *Good morning LIL and happy birthday tommy and my youngest daughter adreena one year old today how time flies :biggrin:
> *


so how long do you have to keep that avi?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 13 2011, 08:14 AM~20327603
> *You guys actually gonna play Polo and drink beer...you guys are loco!
> 
> *


Thats how we roll homie. Nah, I forgot the other l. My bad.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

For sale 14x7 chrome wire wheels has ever thing for them tire need new ones some day not in the best shape. But they will work asking $350 or best offer hit me up


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:38 PM~20325154
> *:wow:
> That was fast
> *


It was just a prep and paint needed to be primed fixed just a few dings. I try to hook people up that dont have the baller budget :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 13 2011, 10:10 AM~20327994
> *so how long do you have to keep that avi?
> *


Until the playoffs :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 13 2011, 11:47 AM~20328763
> *It was just a prep and paint needed to be primed fixed just a few dings. I try to hook people up that dont have the baller budget :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20329456
> *Until the playoffs  :wow:
> *


playoffs start saturday, right?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 13 2011, 10:15 AM~20328045
> *Thats how we roll homie. Nah, I forgot the other l. My bad.
> *


  Im just playin homie


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT UP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

There is a best Low Rider category as well as a single pump and double pump category for the hop.

2ft Trophies given for winners plus goodie bags!! 

A portion of the proceeds will be donated to Precious Child Charity. 
www.preciouschild.org

Please come support a good cause.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

when is the new mexico super show i heard its june 7 but thats a tuesday???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20330555
> *when is the new mexico super show i heard its june 7 but thats a tuesday???
> *


June 5th bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 13 2011, 11:47 AM~20328763
> *It was just a prep and paint needed to be primed fixed just a few dings. I try to hook people up that dont have the baller budget :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 


That be me Cip :yes:
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 13 2011, 02:17 PM~20329755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


I should be ready for this one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 13 2011, 06:46 AM~20326894
> *sorry for the delay again Roy...like i said it was a long and trying day and it didnt stop until late last night...
> 
> Thanks to all that showed interest in my son's bike but it sold yesterday evening...
> *


Don't sweat it homie dat just means more monies for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

here r them tires hit me 720 938 2266 or pm lets make deal need them out to many sets thank 350 or best :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20330838
> *:wow:
> That be me Cip :yes:
> :happysad:
> *


I never got a call for a quote


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: im callin' cip!!! lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 13 2011, 08:17 PM~20332891
> *:biggrin: im callin' cip!!! lol
> *


He does $399.99 scuff and shoots


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 13 2011, 08:38 PM~20333137
> *He does $399.99 scuff and shoots
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody in touch with Paul Linan? Last I heard he was in Pueblo, but he used to live in Denver


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2011, 04:42 PM~20330849
> *:thumbsup:
> I should be ready for this one
> *



Hope to see you and the rest of the GOOD TIMERS there!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 13 2011, 10:47 AM~20328763
> *It was just a prep and paint needed to be primed fixed just a few dings. I try to hook people up that dont have the baller budget :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 13 2011, 05:49 PM~20331487
> *I never got a call for a quote
> *


To be honest with ya I thought you was too busy and I couldn't get it back in Time bRO


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


g\l


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 13 2011, 02:17 PM~20329749
> *GT UP
> *


ttt BIGJIM


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 13 2011, 10:01 PM~20334034
> *what up coLOWrado... :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 13 2011, 09:59 PM~20334018
> *ttt BIGJIM
> *


WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

PICS FROM 303 DYNESTYS SHOW! WE WENT AFTER CLA MEETING! TOOK 2 TROPHYS BACK TO PUEBLO!!


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters is having their III Annual Car Show 

Saturday, August 6th 2011 Pre Car Show Cruise Nite starting @ 7pm On Northern Ave.

Sunday, August 7th 2011
...At the Southern Colorado Gaming & Event Center 3215 Lake Ave.
(Corner of Pueblo Blvd and Lake Ave, The Old Dog Track)
Set Up 10am to 12pm NO LATE REGESTRATIONS AFTER NOON!!!
Awards at 5pm!!

CAR HOP With CA$H PRIZE$!!

Pre Reg $15.00 car, $10.00 bike/special interest Due by July 25th
Car Hop WITH Pre Reg( Entry )+$10.00 ($25 total) with CASH PRIZES
Car Hop Only $ 20.00
Sound Competion WITH Pre Reg (Entry) +$10.00 ($25 total) 
Day of Show $20.00 car, $15.00 bike/special interest
Car Hop WITH Day of Show (Entry) +$15.00 ($35 total)with CASH PRIZES
Sound Competition WITH Day of Show (Entry) +$10.00 ($30 total)
Sound Competion Only $20.00

So far over 54 different catagories!! LOWRIDER- 2000s and Up, 90s, 80s, 70s, 60s, 50s and below!!! TRUCK- 90s and Newer, 80s and older, full size and mini. BOMB TRUCK. LUXURY. EURO CAR. SUV. MOTORCYCLE. LOWRIDER BIKE-Tricycle, 16 inch, 20 inch, 26inch. CONVERTIBLE CLASS 80s and up, 70s and older. FULL SIZE CAR. DONK. PROJECT CAR CLASS. SPECIAL INTEREST W/MOTOR (4wheeler, go kart). SPECIAL INTEREST NO MOTOR (stroller, pedal car). TOY MODEL for the kids. HOTROD. SOUND COMPETITION!! All Catagories in Capitals, wiill be a street class and custom class each catagory.

8 BEST OF TROPHYS
(Best of Show, Paint, Interior, Club Participation, Bike, Mural, Lowrider, and Display)

CARS, FOOD, GAMING, MUSIC, & BOUNCE HOUSES!
FUN & ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!!!
(Alcoholic Beverages will be for purchase for age 21 and up)

For Information Please Ask!

Getting Group Rates for Hotel Rooms for out of towners gonna be a huge show!!

PROUD MEMBER OF THE COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Apr 14 2011, 01:39 AM~20335712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 14 2011, 12:52 AM~20335745
> *
> *



THANKS FOR DA SUPPORT BIG CEEZ!!!! HOPE 2 C U THERE!!!!


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

FOR SALE $2500 IN PUEBLO, COLORADO NEW REBUILT MOTOR LESS THAN 50 MILES ON IT! HAS ALL CHROME PIECES, STOCK BLUE INTERIOR- pretty clean a couple tears on piping on driver seat, DASH has couple cracks on top not bad at all, AC WORKS, STOCK RADIO WORKS, 2nd OWNER, needs headliner!!! GREAT STARTER!!!! PASS DA WORD, PM ME IF INTERESTED!! THANKS!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics BTW

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
@Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location) 
i will post up directions soon.
all car clubs and solo riderz welcome...i will be looking for head count as we get closer to date but just wanted to put our event out there. Chris will have it on CLA calendar as well.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 14 2011, 05:47 AM~20336200
> *Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
> @Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location)
> i will post up directions soon.
> ...


GT will be there homie


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning Colorado Springs. Stay warm out there. hno:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 14 2011, 05:47 AM~20336200
> *Date is set for the CityWide Kickback BBQ/Picnic...May 28th 11-whenever
> @Fountain Creek Regional Park (for those of you that went tour last one its the same location)
> i will post up directions soon.
> ...


 :thumbsup: see you there homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 13 2011, 09:36 PM~20333688
> *To be honest with ya I thought you was too busy and I couldn't get it back in Time bRO
> *


Ive got alot going on here and the shop is real busy! But quick paint jobs like that are in and out! Its different with an Ivan type car thats a complete tear down, bodywork, jambs, prep, paint, buff and final put together! And a major price difference! Thats alot of work.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 14 2011, 08:35 AM~20336644
> *Ive got alot going on here and the shop is real busy! But quick paint jobs like that are in and out! Its different with an Ivan type car thats a complete tear down, bodywork, jambs, prep, paint, buff and final put together! And a major price difference! Thats alot of work.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good chapo-lapo? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 08:15 AM~20336859
> *Whutz good chapo-lapo?  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 14 2011, 09:26 AM~20336938
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que pajo hermano

...it don't stop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLL'N VOL. 20 IN STOCK... WATCHING IT RIGHT NOW!!! 1ST COME 1ST SERVED!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLL'N VOL. 20 IN STOCK... WATCHING IT RIGHT NOW!!! 1ST COME 1ST SERVED!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Denver repp'n in the new Roll'n Big Ups to the 303!!! :biggrin: seen alot of familiar faces!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: painloc21, JM6386
My bROthas! What up!


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Roy hru my brother ? How's life ?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 14 2011, 03:19 PM~20339872
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: painloc21, JM6386
> My bROthas! What up!
> *


What up Cip!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

One more day if anyone needs any special order hydro parts. Hit me up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 14 2011, 05:11 PM~20340319
> *Roy hru my brother ? How's life ?
> *


Doing better than I deserve bROther 
How are you Juan?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes save me one and another I haven't seen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 14 2011, 08:35 AM~20336644
> *Ive got alot going on here and the shop is real busy! But quick paint jobs like that are in and out! Its different with an Ivan type car thats a complete tear down, bodywork, jambs, prep, paint, buff and final put together! And a major price difference! Thats alot of work.
> *


Mine needed some tear down and work homie :happysad: 


It's coming....slowly but surely
Thanks to Big Josh the Bucket is gonna be ready for paint soon :cheesy: 
















Bumpers next :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2011, 07:17 PM~20341170
> *Mine needed some tear down and work homie :happysad:
> It's coming....slowly but surely
> Thanks to Big Josh the Bucket is gonna be ready for paint soon :cheesy:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2011, 08:17 PM~20341170
> *Mine needed some tear down and work homie :happysad:
> It's coming....slowly but surely
> Thanks to Big Josh the Bucket is gonna be ready for paint soon :cheesy:
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20341242
> *Nice progress!
> *


 :biggrin: 

I'm excited


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20341242
> *Nice progress!
> *



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20340867
> *Hey Fes save me one and another I haven't seen
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20341856
> *
> *



Let me know when you are in Denver again papo, I wanna pick a DVD up.......I work graveyards now.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20341884
> *Ttt
> *



Did you get my text about the bumpers bRO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 14 2011, 08:44 PM~20341867
> *Let me know when you are in Denver again papo, I wanna pick a DVD up.......I work graveyards now.
> *


I'll be there tomorrow for sure hermano, they flyin' off the shelves!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 09:09 PM~20342106
> *I'll be there tomorrow for sure hermano, they flyin' off the shelves!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Cool..gotta dub with your name on it! Plus some trim and brake lines :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 14 2011, 09:24 PM~20342220
> *Cool..gotta dub with your name on it! Plus some trim and brake lines  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

WHATS GOOD FES??????


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:17 PM~20341170
> *Mine needed some tear down and work homie :happysad:
> It's coming....slowly but surely
> Thanks to Big Josh the Bucket is gonna be ready for paint soon :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 14 2011, 08:44 PM~20341867
> *Let me know when you are in Denver again papo, I wanna pick a DVD up.......I work graveyards now.
> *


workin them graveyards again huh? now my schedule is different everytime I work :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Apr 14 2011, 10:44 PM~20342835
> *WHATS GOOD FES??????
> *


whutz good bro!!! how's everything down in Pueblo? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2011, 11:34 PM~20343240
> *workin them graveyards again huh? now my schedule is different everytime I work :biggrin:
> *


thutz how my schedule has been!!! :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2011, 11:34 PM~20343240
> *workin them graveyards again huh? now my schedule is different everytime I work :biggrin:
> *



Yup...shit started getting too crazy with day care...so gotta do what I gotta do to take care of the fam......and still be able to dump money in the ride :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2011, 12:18 AM~20343593
> *Yup...shit started getting too crazy with day care...so gotta do what I gotta do to take care of the fam......and still be able to dump money in the ride  :biggrin:
> *


Heard that ceez, I pay 800 a month for my sons daycare, and that weather he's there or not, they can't even give me a break while were on vacation because its not monday thru friday...that's some bullshit :angry:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 15 2011, 07:41 AM~20344324
> *Heard that ceez, I pay 800 a month for my sons daycare, and that weather he's there or not, they can't even give me a break while were on vacation because its not monday thru friday...that's some bullshit  :angry:
> *


Shit, i will be paying $1300 a month when they get out of school for the summer.  

Daycare is like the mafia............They don't care if you had a bad week, there moto is "fuck you pay me!"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Lol on the daycare mafia thang!!!

"take the deadbody out of the trunk" lol

whutz good COLORADO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 15 2011, 05:50 AM~20344343
> *Shit, i will be paying $1300 a month when they get out of school for the summer.
> 
> Daycare is like the mafia............They don't care if you had a bad week, there moto is "fuck you pay me!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

haha yall some fus good thing i aint got kids thats too much


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Josh, Chuck and I need to open up a daddy day care and put some kids to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm glad I never had to pay for daycare


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2011, 09:59 AM~20345056
> *I think Josh, Chuck and I need to open up a daddy day care and put some kids to work
> *


Im down, we can have a little shop in the back and put them kids to work too :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Denver showed luv today!!! Big Ups to Buma, Big Ceez & Matt had a chill time chopp'n it up w/ you guys... seen matt & ceez's garage, they gonna bust out some ryder's & hoppers!!! 
"itz gonna be a hot summer" :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 02:49 PM~20347207
> *Denver showed luv today!!! Big Ups to Buma, Big Ceez & Matt had a chill time chopp'n it up w/ you guys... seen matt & ceez's garage, they gonna bust out some ryder's & hoppers!!!
> "itz gonna be a hot summer"  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 03:49 PM~20347207
> *Denver showed luv today!!! Big Ups to Buma, Big Ceez & Matt had a chill time chopp'n it up w/ you guys... seen matt & ceez's garage, they gonna bust out some ryder's & hoppers!!!
> "itz gonna be a hot summer"  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for Rollin through papo! Good seeing ya. Lovin this new RollN. Thanks again !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2011, 05:03 PM~20347594
> *Thanks for Rollin through papo! Good seeing ya. Lovin this new RollN. Thanks again !
> *


no hay problema hermano, ya tu sabes!!! nice seein' you too!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 15 2011, 06:16 PM~20348008
> *Wut upper CO  :0
> *


So another bet? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20348010
> *So another bet? :biggrin:
> *


Haha u are so greedy :biggrin: what do u propose :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 15 2011, 07:18 PM~20348389
> *Haha u are so greedy  :biggrin: what do u propose :wow:
> *


whoevers team lasts longer in the playoffs wins.

Winner gets to pick ANY Avi for loser to use until end of Finals


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ME & MY GUYS WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CINCO SHOW IN SPRINGS BUT WE WILL NOT BE PARTICIPATING... ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 15 2011, 07:29 PM~20348438
> *whoevers team lasts longer in the playoffs wins.
> 
> Winner gets to pick ANY Avi for loser to use until end of Finals
> *



Sounds like a plan man


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Colorado ladies of lowriding & custom ridez 1st annual ham drive for Denver rescue mission and new life church Saturday April 16th from 9 to 2pm @ save a lot 6601 w Colfax (casa Bonita parking lot)come out and support 
the lady's bringing UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY!!!!!!!!all Colorado invited!!!!! for info contact Lilly @ 720-364-3480 or Gina 720-275-7683


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

come join the colorado ladys of lowriding & custom ridez for an easter egg hunt and pot luck. when april 17th,where sloans lake 17th & sheridan side by the missile.for more info contact lilly @ 720-364-3480 or gina 720-364-3480.bring the family,bring food to share,and bring your chairs.the ladys are BRINGING UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY.ALL COLORADO IS INVITED!!!!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 07:56 PM~20348614
> *ME & MY GUYS WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CINCO SHOW IN SPRINGS BUT WE WILL NOT BE PARTICIPATING... ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 15 2011, 08:21 PM~20348793
> *come join the colorado ladys of lowriding & custom ridez for an easter egg hunt and pot luck. when april 17th,where sloans lake 17th & sheridan side by the missile.for more info contact lilly @ 720-364-3480 or gina 720-364-3480.bring the family,bring food to share,and bring your chairs.the ladys are BRINGING UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY.ALL COLORADO IS INVITED!!!!!!
> *


  whutz good big john!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@Apr 15 2011, 08:27 PM~20348833
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 15 2011, 08:10 PM~20348718
> *Sounds like a plan man
> *


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20348614
> *ME & MY GUYS WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CINCO SHOW IN SPRINGS BUT WE WILL NOT BE PARTICIPATING... ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> *


When is the show is springs? Any flyers?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 06:56 PM~20348614
> *ME & MY GUYS WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CINCO SHOW IN SPRINGS BUT WE WILL NOT BE PARTICIPATING... ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20349325
> *
> *



Que pajo papo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 15 2011, 10:25 PM~20349771
> *When is the show is springs? Any flyers?
> *


I wanna say May 1st and tyrone has flyers (theonenonly)... we'll probably go to pueblo's but still up in the air


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 15 2011, 10:45 PM~20349969
> *Que pajo papo!!!
> *


What's good


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 10:47 PM~20349983
> *I wanna say May 1st and tyrone has flyers (theonenonly)... we'll probably go to pueblo's but still up in the air
> *


Our club was talking about going to denver for cinco why dont us that might not wanna stay here for cinco get together and decide about going as group to go somewhere else I don't know just a idea


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 15 2011, 10:47 PM~20349983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to Pueblo


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Any Shows/Cruises/Picnics going on in Colorado around the 3rd week of May? I'll be visiting around that time.. I found out I missed a show last year in Denver cuz I didn't know about it.. :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Apr 16 2011, 12:40 AM~20350611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2011,12:34 AM~20350587
> *go to Pueblo
> *


That might just be a option  I heard that they wasn't having it at the fairgrounds though I heard it was gonna be a smaller venue


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 15 2011, 11:18 PM~20350177
> *Our club was talking about going to denver for cinco why dont us that might not wanna stay here for cinco get together and decide about going as group to go somewhere else I don't know just a idea
> *


that sounds cool, I was all about representin' yo' city for cinco & stayin' in Springs until I went wit' Ty & listened to him talk to Gaspar... I dont think it was a positive talk other than he said he would go to one of the C.L.A. meetings but as far as cinco thumbs down...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 07:51 AM~20351406
> *that sounds cool, I was all about representin' yo' city for cinco & stayin' in Springs until I went wit' Ty & listened to him talk to Gaspar... I dont think it was a positive talk other than he said he would go to one of the C.L.A. meetings but as far as cinco thumbs down...
> *


Can I get info on the talk :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... I heard Greeley* is gonna be off da hook too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 AM~20351432
> *... I heard Greeley* is gonna be off da hook too!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:06 AM~20351446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

The guy who is thROwin the pueblo cinco show is a cool dude, I'm sure he will have a good turn out they say he is shuttin the street down for cars could park there and in the park


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CITY WIDE DENVER will be in Greeley to support.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:15 AM~20351473
> *The guy who is thROwin the pueblo cinco show is a cool dude, I'm sure he will have a good turn out they say he is shuttin the street down for cars could park there and in the park
> *


GoodTimes will be there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2011, 09:16 AM~20351475
> *CITY WIDE DENVER will be in Greeley to support.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 16 2011, 08:27 AM~20351541
> *:scrutinize:
> *


You got dynamat you wanna sell or guat?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2011, 09:16 AM~20351475
> *CITY WIDE DENVER will be in Greeley to support.
> *


 :squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 16 2011, 08:32 AM~20351550
> *:squint:
> *



I will drive :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2011, 08:33 AM~20351556
> *I will drive  :uh:
> *


 :wow: 



Like a Boss :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:15 AM~20351473
> *The guy who is thROwin the pueblo cinco show is a cool dude, I'm sure he will have a good turn out they say he is shuttin the street down for cars could park there and in the park
> *


Sounds like fun our club will talk about it this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:34 AM~20351558
> *:wow:
> Like a Boss    :yes:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 16 2011, 08:36 AM~20351565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we went to gaspar's LQ store & ty was telling him dat peeps might not go to the cinco show cuz of the price & some other things etc. the prices put out @ the meeting were still wrong $30 & $15 day of show I believe (which the car price is still high for the caliber of show) but he didnt really give a damn was the impression I got. not talkin' shit & he said he would go to a c.l.a. meeting & dat he knew cops dat would help in the cruising situation but once it got to big they would start pullin' people over??? IDK... It seems like he jus aint into it anymore, itz all good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we went to gaspar's LQ store & ty was telling him dat peeps might not go to the cinco show cuz of the price & some other things etc. the prices put out @ the meeting were still wrong $30 & $15 day of show I believe (which the car price is still high for the caliber of show) but he didnt really give a damn was the impression I got. not talkin' shit & he said he would go to a c.l.a. meeting & dat he knew cops dat would help in the cruising situation but once it got to big they would start pull


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:50 AM~20351617
> *we went to gaspar's LQ store & ty was telling him dat peeps might not go to the cinco show cuz of the price & some other things etc. the prices put out @ the meeting were still wrong $30 & $15 day of show I believe (which the car price is still high for the caliber of show) but he didnt really give a damn was the impression I got. not talkin' shit & he said he would go to a c.l.a. meeting & dat he knew cops dat would help in the cruising situation but once it got to big they would start pullin' people over??? IDK...  It seems like he jus aint into it anymore, itz all good!!!
> *


 :wow: That don't sound too coo!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie, TRAVIEZO83, Chapo, RAG3ROY


Wut up fes,julian,chapo and roy!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:54 AM~20351630
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie, TRAVIEZO83, Chapo, RAG3ROY
> Wut up fes,julian,chapo and roy!!!!!
> ...


whutz good ricky!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:50 AM~20351617
> *we went to gaspar's LQ store & ty was telling him dat peeps might not go to the cinco show cuz of the price & some other things etc. the prices put out @ the meeting were still wrong $30 & $15 day of show I believe (which the car price is still high for the caliber of show) but he didnt really give a damn was the impression I got. not talkin' shit & he said he would go to a c.l.a. meeting & dat he knew cops dat would help in the cruising situation but once it got to big they would start pullin' people over??? IDK...  It seems like he jus aint into it anymore, itz all good!!!
> *


He already has plenty of sponsors before our entries are even thought about.
Just more money in the pockets for our entries.
The show in my opinion has to be one of the most boring shows I go to.
The lack of entertainment is dissapointing especially after doing it for over 25 years.
He could care less and that's a fact I'm sure.
The guy don't even Lowride anymore.
He is probably just tired of it all
It was a Good run but I think if he wants the support he has to budge a lil on things like entertainment and prices......*We make that show what it is....(*Forrest Gump Voice) and that's all I gotta say about that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:54 AM~20351630
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, fesboogie, TRAVIEZO83, Chapo, RAG3ROY
> Wut up fes,julian,chapo and roy!!!!!
> ...


What up Ricky


Damn I already miss dat Avi


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:58 AM~20351642
> *whutz good ricky!!!
> *


Wut up Fes how is everything man


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:01 AM~20351653
> *What up Ricky
> Damn I already miss dat Avi
> *


I dont haha :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:17 AM~20351702
> *Good morning everyone  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD morning josh how r u man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:14 AM~20351691
> *I dont haha  :biggrin:
> *


Ready for da new Avi?
















:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:17 AM~20351704
> *GOOD morning josh how r u man
> *


Doin good ricky, im feelin better, the wife feelin better(she had strep throat too), and somehow the little man never got sick so we all good. How about you man? How you livin'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good morning Josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:20 AM~20351713
> *Doin good ricky, im feelin better, the wife feelin better(she had strep throat too), and somehow the little man never got sick so we all good. How about you man? How you livin'
> *


Good to hear bRO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:19 AM~20351709
> *Ready for da new Avi?
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :werd: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:20 AM~20351713
> *Doin good ricky, im feelin better, the wife feelin better(she had strep throat too), and somehow the little man never got sick so we all good. How about you man? How you livin'
> *


Good man glad to hear u guys better! I am just trying to get shit ready for cinco :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20351716
> *Good to hear bRO
> *


For sure, nothing worse to me than being sick when its warm outside :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20351718
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :werd:  :banghead:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HAHA here u go Mr. Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 07:59 AM~20351429
> *Can I get info on the talk  :biggrin:
> *


x2 I'm nosey :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:36 AM~20351788
> *HAHA here u go Mr. Roy
> 
> 
> ...


Wow



That would suck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:41 AM~20351810
> *Wow
> That would suck
> *



haha :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:36 AM~20351788
> *HAHA here u go Mr. Roy
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ricky that would be getting even and then some
:roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:51 AM~20351856
> *Damn ricky that would be getting even and then some
> :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


yea right


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill holla at you guys later. Gotta go see the nephews football game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 10:06 AM~20351910
> *Ill holla at you guys later. Gotta go see the nephews football game
> *


:wave:


See ya at the meeting Brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:00 AM~20351650
> *He already has plenty of sponsors before our entries are even thought about.
> Just more money in the pockets for our entries.
> The show in my opinion has to be one of the most boring shows I go to.
> ...


yeah he let us know that this year is the most sponsors they have ever had too... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:19 AM~20351969
> *yeah he let us know that this year is the most sponsors they have ever had too... :happysad:
> *


Yeah and I heard from an insider they only gave $1200 to the organization
Let's see....all sponsorships including trophy sponsorship
Food vendors $330
Craft and sales vendors $100
Non profits $50
Plus all the entries
I'd say they making a lil monies :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:52 AM~20351625
> *we went to gaspar's LQ store & ty was telling him dat peeps might not go to the cinco show cuz of the price & some other things etc. the prices put out @ the meeting were still wrong $30 & $15 day of show I believe (which the car price is still high for the caliber of show) but he didnt really give a damn was the impression I got. not talkin' shit & he said he would go to a c.l.a. meeting & dat he knew cops dat would help in the cruising situation but once it got to big they would start pull
> *


they would start pullin' people over... (finishing my sentence)

... I told the crew if they wanted to go, i would pay & take the regal & it was a unanimous no... we gonna fill up the tanks & go cruising!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They got some major sponsors too :yes:

http://www.elcinco-cs.org/sponsors.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:28 AM~20352012
> *they would start pullin' people over... (finishing my sentence)
> 
> ... I told the crew if they wanted to go, i would pay & take the regal & it was a unanimous no... we gonna fill up the tanks & go cruising!!! :biggrin:
> *


What does this mean exactly homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:13 AM~20351683
> *Wut up Fes how is everything man
> *


everything good, busy wit' work but sometime in may my dayz off are switching up & you'll see me out there!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, Good morning fellas.
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up co.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well gotta go pick up some rims for my beater truck

Keep these pages going Colo


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 16 2011, 09:42 AM~20352053
> *what up co.
> *


Sup homie


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:28 AM~20352010
> *Yeah and I heard from an insider they only gave $1200 to the organization
> Let's see....all sponsorships including trophy sponsorship
> Food vendors $330
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20352031
> *RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, Good morning fellas.
> :wave:
> *


whutz good


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Fuck cinco sucks more every year


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 16 2011, 02:28 PM~20352993
> *Fuck cinco  sucks more every year
> *



I thought we agreed at the CLA meeting that if gasper wasn't gonna be coo that everyone was gonna ban the cinco show here and roll somewhere else :dunno: I understand the "we have to support our local shows" but local is pueblo and denver aswell don't take it as me talkng shit to anyone or starting trouble but if some other people wanna go somewhere else we r down to roll and show some springs love to D-TOWN or P-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 01:50 PM~20353052
> *I thought we agreed at the CLA meeting that if gasper wasn't gonna be coo that everyone was gonna ban the cinco show here and roll somewhere else :dunno: I understand the "we have to support our local shows" but local is pueblo and denver aswell don't take it as me talkng shit to anyone or starting trouble but if some other people wanna go somewhere else we r down to roll and show somw springs love to D-TOWN or P-TOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:18 PM~20353198
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...



WTF :uh:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 02:18 PM~20353198
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


WTF? My family is sitting in the same room. Have some respect FrGG88


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20352031
> *RAG3ROY, fesboogie, BigCeez, Good morning fellas.
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Come down to Pueblo everyone! :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20354074
> *Come down to Pueblo everyone! :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 04:18 PM~20353198
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


Take this stuff to off topic stupid ass! :uh: :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOODTIMES Colorado will be holding a lil Bar-B-Que on the opposite side of the show(West Siiiiide) on May 1st
We will NOT be showing in Cinco Show hosted on opposite side of park.
Everyone is welcome to come by and check out a few cars on display or kick it and chill and grub.
If you can bring something cool,if not that's all GOOD too
Hope to see EVERYONE out that cares more about the True meaning of Lowriding than a Trophy out there
Take a Stand or Sit down and Just take it
Big ups Colorado!!!

Future Cinco plans in works  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 02:50 PM~20353052
> *I thought we agreed at the CLA meeting that if gasper wasn't gonna be coo that everyone was gonna ban the cinco show here and roll somewhere else :dunno: I understand the "we have to support our local shows" but local is pueblo and denver aswell don't take it as me talkng shit to anyone or starting trouble but if some other people wanna go somewhere else we r down to roll and show some springs love to D-TOWN or P-TOWN  :biggrin:
> *


Is this what was agreed on?


If so then nobody is going to Cinco here that is affiliated with the CLA right?



Because the last Time I checked Alliance means ....an agreement or friendship between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q- VO ALL COLORADO LOWRIDEN HOMIEZ KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW........... :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Apr 16 2011, 07:15 PM~20354305
> *Q- VO ALL COLORADO LOWRIDEN HOMIEZ KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW........... :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

MR. RICKY HOWS LIFE TREATIN U BIG DAWG HOW U DOIN PIMP??


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 07:17 PM~20354320
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO MR. ROY HOW IT GOING BRO??


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

WELL AM OUT LIKE A FAT KID IN DODGEBALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not Mucho CB how you doing?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale.brown719_@Apr 16 2011, 07:18 PM~20354327
> *MR. RICKY HOWS LIFE TREATIN U BIG DAWG HOW U DOIN PIMP??
> *


I am good CB how r u man :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 06:52 PM~20354212
> *GOODTIMES Colorado will be holding a lil Bar-B-Que on the opposite side of the show(West Siiiiide) on May 1st
> We will NOT be showing in Cinco Show hosted on opposite side of park.
> Everyone is welcome to come by and check out a few cars on display or kick it and chill and grub.
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 07:11  PM~20354284
> *Is this what was agreed on?
> If so then nobody is going to Cinco here that is affiliated with the CLA right?
> Because the last Time I checked Alliance means ....an agreement or friendship between two or more parties, made in order to advance common goals and to secure common interests
> *


I feel u roy I can speak for RUTHLESS and say we don't wanna deal with the politics we just wanna crusie put it down for our club and city and live the lowriding life but whatever all of us choose we should be unified I understand people are gonna have different opinions and different ultimatiums and that's fine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 07:32 PM~20354376
> *I feel u roy I can speak for RUTHLESS and say we don't wanna deal with the politics we just wanna crusie put it down for our club and city and live the lowriding life but whatever all of us choose we should be unified I understand people are gonna have different opinions and different ultimatiums and that's fine
> *


I don't wanna get into politics either dog

But if something was decided ,then it should be abided ,or we stand divided!

And that my friend is not Unity nor an Alliance




I know and Imma poet and didn't even know it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES Colorado will be attending the show in Pueblo the following weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 06:52 PM~20354212
> *GOODTIMES Colorado will be holding a lil Bar-B-Que on the opposite side of the show(West Siiiiide) on May 1st
> We will NOT be showing in Cinco Show hosted on opposite side of park.
> Everyone is welcome to come by and check out a few cars on display or kick it and chill and grub.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Well put big bro....sucks that ill be in louisville that weekend, sounds like
its gonna be a goodtime for sure. I still get a cinco show to go to but in the homeland :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 07:53 PM~20354465
> *:thumbsup: Well put big bro....sucks that ill be in louisville that weekend, sounds like
> its gonna be a goodtime for sure. I still get a cinco show to go to but in the homeland :biggrin:
> *


Wish you could be here but I'm sur there are plenty of Good Times in the future for you :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sure*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take care out there in Your Homeland Big Josh and we'll keep the light on for you dog


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 07:56 PM~20354483
> *Wish you could be here but I'm sur there are plenty of Good Times in the future for you :thumbsup:
> *


With any luck there definitely will be  I will bring the camera to the dixie bowl cruize for the cure ill be at....show you guys how them corn fed kentucky boys get down :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20354526
> *With any luck there definitely will be  I will bring the camera to the dixie bowl cruize for the cure ill be at....show you guys how them corn fed kentucky boys get down :biggrin:
> *


They got CCE in Kentucky ....I know they get down :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20354526
> *With any luck there definitely will be  I will bring the camera to the dixie bowl cruize for the cure ill be at....show you guys how them corn fed kentucky boys get down :biggrin:
> *


Happy 400th :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:08 PM~20354543
> *They got CCE in Kentucky ....I know they get down :yes:
> *


And pitbull hydraulics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:14 PM~20354594
> *And pitbull hydraulics
> *


My bad ....yes they do
Hey Josh another Big TY bro
I was excited to see and hear those details today
It's like Christmas all over again but better :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen a lil of the New Rollin today....Looks GOOD

You still got those 4 me Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We chill'n wit' GT on the 1st!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20354651
> *We chill'n wit' GT on the 1st!!!
> *


Thanks for the support Fes
It's gonna be a SoCo thang homie not just GT
We all in this together dog for a better future


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:16 PM~20354606
> *My bad ....yes they do
> Hey Josh another Big TY bro
> I was excited to see and hear those details today
> ...


Hey my pleasure man if it wanst for you and me and silvi being homies since way back I woulda
Never stumbled into this GT thing, so im just showing my appreciation for that, and for giving
me that push I need to stay motivated on my ride too, who knows I mighta bought a 76 buick and put some 26s on it if not for you guys(haha just kidding)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:26 PM~20354674
> *Hey my pleasure man if it wanst for you and me and silvi being homies since way back I woulda
> Never stumbled into this GT thing, so im just showing my appreciation for that, and for giving
> me that push I need to stay motivated on my ride too, who knows I mighta bought a 76 buick and put some 26s on it if not for you guys(haha just kidding)
> *


You better be kidding LOL
You gonna fit in just fine homie :yes:
Proud to have you aboard


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup fes.roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 16 2011, 08:30 PM~20354708
> *sup fes.roy
> *


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:30 PM~20354706
> *You better be kidding LOL
> You gonna fit in just fine homie :yes:
> Proud to have you aboard*


:tears: That is so sweet!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20354651
> *We chill'n wit' GT on the 1st!!!
> *



Let me run it by our club but more than likely we will be doing the same thing!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JM6386, raiderhater719, lacwood, RAG3ROY, elonzo


Thanks for talking to me today Joe!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:35 PM~20354746
> *Let me run it by our club but more than likely we will be doing the same thing!
> *


Appreciate it Ricky

Once again this is not a GT only thing it is a SoCo thang

A Time to relax, grub, listen to some tunes,let the kids play ,and admire the rides.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 07:36 PM~20354756
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: JM6386, raiderhater719, lacwood, RAG3ROY, elonzo
> Thanks for talking to me today Joe!!!
> *


No problem homie, always glad to help out :h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20354732
> *:tears: That is so sweet!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks ricky, I didn't think you cared :happysad: jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:44 PM~20354809
> *Thanks ricky, I didn't think you cared :happysad: jk
> *


X2

:naughty:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:39 PM~20354774
> *Appreciate it Ricky
> 
> Once again this is not a GT only thing it is a SoCo thang
> ...


Yea u can let us know we need to bring


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 08:46 PM~20354820
> *Yea u can let us know we need to bring
> *


We can always use more Carne dog
We gonna buy 20lbs of Ranchera to start it off so we'll go from there or play it by ear homie
We just happy to have the bodies there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

If anybody is lookin to get out tonight im at harrys bar for my homies suprise party and then to his crib around the corner for more GoodTimes...lemme know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20354852
> *If anybody is lookin to get out tonight im at harrys bar for my homies suprise party and then to his crib around the corner for more GoodTimes...lemme know
> *


If I drank I'd be there dog
After the ride is done for the Season I think I'll have a few :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 05:52 PM~20354212
> *GOODTIMES Colorado will be holding a lil Bar-B-Que on the opposite side of the show(West Siiiiide) on May 1st
> We will NOT be showing in Cinco Show hosted on opposite side of park.
> Everyone is welcome to come by and check out a few cars on display or kick it and chill and grub.
> ...


Then i guess i will have to sit down....

it WAS agreed at the meeting that we were all together on this...and i still understand and agree with what was discussed but on the flip side of this i admit that i did not take our bike chapter into consideration at that time(and i feel bad about that)...the kids in our bike chapter cannot take their bikes down nevada and cruise with us and our cars so when do they have the opportunity to show their hard work and dedication...they want to compete and be proud of the work they have done...most of our bike club members have parents in the car chapter and the parents will be supporting their kids at the show so if we have half the club at the show and half the club boycotting how do i explain the unity within our own family...
CityWide's intention is not to break the chain of unity but we are in a catch 22 here...so if that means that we are not excepted as a part of the true lowriding lifestyle or community then thats the choice we need to live with.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:51 PM~20354865
> *If I drank I'd be there dog
> After the ride is done for the Season I think I'll have a few :biggrin:
> *


Can't fight the feelin too long :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:03 PM~20354962
> *Can't fight the feelin too long :biggrin:
> *


Damn ur evil josh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:03 PM~20354962
> *Can't fight the feelin too long :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20354979
> *Damn ur evil josh  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 16 2011, 08:58 PM~20354914
> *Then i guess i will have to sit down....
> 
> it WAS agreed at the meeting that we were all together on this...and i still understand and agree with what was discussed but on the flip side of this i admit that i did not take our bike chapter into consideration at that time(and i feel bad about that)...the kids in our bike chapter cannot take their bikes down nevada and cruise with us and our cars so when do they have the opportunity to show their hard work and dedication...they want to compete and be proud of the work they have done...most of our bike club members have parents in the car chapter and the parents will be supporting their kids at the show so if we have half the club at the show and half the club boycotting how do i explain the unity within our own family...
> ...


That's cool Chris and I respect that but keep in mind it will affect the Children in the long run.
When I was a Child I was taught to stand up in what I believe in and that is what we are teaching our GT Kids.
No disrespect at all intended but your help is great in this matter and your word as a leader of the CLA down here is a very important voice.
Sometimes there are sacrifices we have to make in order to achieve greater rewards.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*For anybody that didn't get the Memo
This car show is May 7th in Pueblo
6 days after May 1st*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:27 PM~20355117
> *For anybody that didn't get the Memo
> This car show is May 7th in Pueblo
> 6 days after May 1st
> ...


If anybody needs applications let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:29 PM~20355121
> *If anybody needs applications let me know
> *


GT can use probably about 15 Chuck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

When is denver doing their cinco? Anybody know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20355146
> *When is denver doing their cinco? Anybody know
> *


http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/ap...4%26year%3d2011


And this one




http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/ap...4%26year%3d2011


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20355132
> *GT can use probably about 15 Chuck
> *


I might go up there tomorrow or if any of you guys can make it down here let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20355214
> *I might go up there tomorrow or if any of you guys can make it down here let me know
> *


appreciate it Chuck
hopefully my ride is ready
It will be cutting it close I hear :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

What do we need to bring to the picnic? 

& chuck if you come up can you bring my guys some apps too? (5 if you can)

...and fuck the bullshit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20355263
> *What do we need to bring to the picnic?
> 
> & chuck if you come up can you bring my guys some apps too? (5 if you can)
> ...


Probably burgers ,dogs, buns, stuff like that dog


Will be cool to see everyone

All rides encouraged also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

In all rides I mean you aint gotta brijng a Lowrider out to kick it


Bring your work vehicle luxury whatever


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also you don't have to bring anything either
We are just gonna need more if more people attend but I know as far us us we are bringing out quite a bit
Also a cruise is in discussion and I will see if we can set up the Parkinglot if things get hairy with the Haters 
This will be a Family atmosphere and competition free :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm looking for any old Prestolite motor casings. The ones with the metal band around the middle. Just need the casings. Thanks colowrado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20355293
> *In all rides I mean you aint gotta brijng a Lowrider out to kick it
> Bring your work vehicle luxury whatever
> *


im'ma bring an RTD Bus!!! & cool on the food stuff & i got you on the dvds too roy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 09:59 PM~20355335
> *im'ma bring an RTD Bus!!! & cool on the food stuff & i got you on the dvds too roy!!! :biggrin:
> *


Bring a bus dog and we'll mob it all around lol :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BigCeez, raiderhater719, joel50, RAG3ROY, dirttydeeds, fesboogie, JM6386, RO4LIFE 719, Chapo


Full house


You can bet 2 out of 5 of the guests are here because they got a call.....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 09:59 PM~20355335
> *im'ma bring an RTD Bus!!! & cool on the food stuff & i got you on the dvds too roy!!! :biggrin:
> *


You got 2 different ones?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:54 PM~20355283
> *Probably burgers ,dogs, buns, stuff like that dog
> Will be cool to see everyone
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan I thought the best show or kickback of last year was the first one we had at memorial park in april


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: raiderhater719, BigCeez, lacwood, RAG3ROY, RO4LIFE 719, joel50, dirttydeeds, JM6386, fesboogie
:wow: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 10:05 PM~20355377
> *Sounds like a plan I thought the best show or kickback of last year was the first one we had at memorial park in april
> *


I thought so too bro and all that was,was us real Lowriders making it happen
We didn't have any Trophies or nada
Just true Riders coming together for Unity
Imagine if the weather works out for us
It would be the shizznit and also they opened that new park for the kids on the West side


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355420
> *I thought so too bro and all that was,was us real Lowriders making it happen
> We didn't have any Trophies or nada
> Just true Riders coming together for Unity
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Itz all good, itz gonna be fun!!! ryderz standin' up for somethin'!!! I honestly thought we were gonna be the only ones not goin'... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Member dis?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

GOOD meeting today nice to see all tha GOODTIMES family  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It all starts with the Drive and the Motivation to want "better"

All it takes is commitment


Different Races,Plaques,and attitudes.......Same Goal


Unity and a Lifestyle we can be Proud of


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20355530
> *GOOD meeting today nice to see all tha GOODTIMES family    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Good to see you also bROther


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:28 PM~20355521
> *Itz all good, itz gonna be fun!!! ryderz standin' up for somethin'!!! I honestly thought we were gonna be the only ones not goin'...  :biggrin:
> *


C'mon man you know we got your back (no Joto)


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 15 2011, 07:29 PM~20348843
> * whutz good big john!!!
> *


wad up fes whats crackin i heard you took a sneak peak at the prix.i hope it comes out good :x:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what up mr roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 16 2011, 10:38 PM~20355585
> *wad up fes whats crackin i heard you took a sneak peak at the prix.i hope it comes out good :x:
> *


 :0 



Damn


What up Big John



I seen your ass on TV today lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes how mush for delivery right now of da DVD? :cheesy:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

the vid geeeeeeeee stickin up for the home team you know :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 16 2011, 10:42 PM~20355611
> *the vid geeeeeeeee stickin up for the home team you know :biggrin:
> *


I didn't hear it but I seen a lil part when Todd told you something and yous guys walked away


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

cheerleader like a mofo lol


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

stoping in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 16 2011, 10:46 PM~20355646
> *cheerleader like a mofo lol
> *


It's all Good 
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
FrGG88 Today, 02:48 PM 183 173 3.05% 
*raiderlover719 Jul 2009 1,153 27 0.48% *IIMPALAA Dec 2006 21,205 24 0.42%


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20355577
> *C'mon man you know we got your back (no Joto)
> *


it wasn't my idea but im glad WE doin' it!!!

& yeah john i even took pics!!! & BTW TAKE THE DEAD BODIES OUT THE TRUNK!!! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:52 PM~20355696
> *it wasn't my idea but im glad WE doin' it!!!
> 
> & yeah john i even took pics!!! & BTW TAKE THE DEAD BODIES OUT THE TRUNK!!! LOL
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Paul :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was about to go to jack in the crack so if you really want me to take it to you LMK... I'LL ONLY CHARGE YOU A GALLON OF UNLEADED LOL


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:50 PM~20355679
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:56 PM~20355728
> *I was about to go to jack in the crack so if you really want me to take it to you LMK... I'LL ONLY CHARGE YOU A GALLON OF UNLEADED LOL
> *


Nah it's cool homie I'll get those tomorrow dog
You gonna be home?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:57 PM~20355743
> *Nah it's cool homie I'll get those tomorrow dog
> You gonna be home?
> *


whut time?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 10:50 PM~20355679
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


Man u are such a hater haha :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 16 2011, 11:04 PM~20355799
> *Man u are such a hater haha  :biggrin:
> *


Don't be mad just cause I gots more posts than yous today :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 10:59 PM~20355761
> *whut time?
> *


I dunno Imma probably get out around Noon and go see Randy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

oops nevermind da Lakers will be on :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 11:10 PM~20355836
> *I dunno Imma probably get out around Noon and go see Randy
> *


  just hit me up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20355877
> * just hit me up!!!
> *


Will do
Goodnight Colorado


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn this is a rough crowd in here


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up chris


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:12 PM~20355420
> *I thought so too bro and all that was,was us real Lowriders making it happen
> We didn't have any Trophies or nada
> Just true Riders coming together for Unity
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 16 2011, 11:03 PM~20356182
> *Wat up chris
> *


shit...i dont anymore Eric...whats up with you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Goodtime kickin it with Kiko, Wrinkles, Julian, and Carlos. Primera will be with yous on the first homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 17 2011, 01:12 AM~20356515
> *Goodtime kickin it with Kiko, Wrinkles, Julian, and Carlos. Primera will be with yous on the first homies.  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Check this out Ivan :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: thut impala hard!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning LIL and COLOWRADO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN JOSH RICK AND IMPALARIC


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 06:04 AM~20357167
> *Check this out Ivan :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: LOVE DA PATTERNS ON THIS


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 AM~20357487
> *WUS CRACKIN JOSH RICK AND IMPALARIC
> *



Wut up wrinkles how is life bro. How is school going


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 06:04 AM~20357167
> *Check this out Ivan :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 06:04 AM~20357167
> *Check this out Ivan :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IS THAT FOR SALE :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 10:34 AM~20357833
> *
> *


Can I get a delivery before da game? :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 AM~20357487
> *WUS CRACKIN JOSH RICK AND IMPALARIC
> *


What's good Wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:39 AM~20357861
> *Can I get a delivery before da game? :happysad:
> *


Damn u fiendind roy or wut haha :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Josh ,Sal, Wrinkles, and Ricky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:43 AM~20357882
> *Damn u fiendind roy or wut haha  :0
> *


Maybe :happysad: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:43 AM~20357886
> *What up Josh ,Sal, Wrinkles, and Ricky
> *


Sup Roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not drinking and no car to work on I'll be bored after the game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 17 2011, 10:46 AM~20357901
> *Sup Roy  :wave:
> *


:wave:


Not much Josh just waiting on the game...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes Ceez and Max :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, thirtymax, BIGJIM, "DIZZLE", fesboogie, BigCeez

WAS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:43 AM~20357886
> *What up Josh ,Sal, Wrinkles, and Ricky
> *


Wut up roy I wanna to tell u from the bottom of my heart I hope with everything I have that the lakers lose today


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 10:53 AM~20357948
> *raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, thirtymax, BIGJIM, "DIZZLE", fesboogie, BigCeez
> 
> WAS UP EVERYBODY
> *



Wut up bigjim :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Jaime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20357954
> *Wut up roy I wanna to tell u from the bottom of my heart I hope with everything I have that the lakers lose today
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:55 AM~20357961
> *Wut up bigjim  :biggrin:
> *


BOUT TO TAKE THE OLADY TO A MOVIE


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:43 AM~20357886
> *What up Josh ,Sal, Wrinkles, and Ricky
> *


 uffin: :guns: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:56 AM~20357966
> *What up Jaime
> *


SUP BIG DOGG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 10:58 AM~20357972
> *BOUT TO TAKE THE OLADY TO A MOVIE
> *


 :wow: 


Matinee ?......cheap mofo :biggrin: 



JK what you going to see?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> uffin:  :guns:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]


I forecast one day you will talk on here

But the faces will do for now

GOOD seeing you yesterday bro


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*NEW MEXICO CRUZIN BY ON A SUNDAY MORNING* :wave: :wave: :wave:








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:59 AM~20357979
> *:wow:
> Matinee ?......cheap mofo :biggrin:
> JK what you going to see?
> *


WE GONNA TAKE A RIDE ON THE BIKE AND SEE INSIDIOUS,ANYBODY SEEN IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20357954
> *Wut up roy I wanna to tell u from the bottom of my heart I hope with everything I have that the lakers lose today
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20357988
> *NEW MEXICO CRUZIN BY ON A SUNDAY MORNING :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP SHOTTY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20357988
> *NEW MEXICO CRUZIN BY ON A SUNDAY MORNING :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:

What up Fam


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM+Apr 17 2011, 11:03 AM~20358001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN GTERS :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 AM~20358022
> *WHATS CRACKIN GTERS :wave:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE HOW BOUT U


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 10:58 AM~20357972
> *BOUT TO TAKE THE OLADY TO A MOVIE
> *



Sounds like fun :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 11:12 AM~20358044
> *Sounds like fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 AM~20358022
> *WHATS CRACKIN GTERS :wave:
> *


Trying to catch up to yous guys :cheesy:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 11:11 AM~20358041
> *CHILLIN HOMIE  HOW BOUT U
> *


JUST KICKIN IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe if I gets da hog up and going I'll roll wit yous guys Jaime :yes:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:15 AM~20358066
> *Trying to catch up to yous guys :cheesy:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's getting there :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:17 AM~20358074
> *Maybe if I gets da hog up and going I'll roll wit yous guys Jaime :yes:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:18 AM~20358087
> *It's getting there :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 11:19 AM~20358098
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> *


  



It will be put together soon fawker den I'll be clownin on foos


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:21 AM~20358105
> *
> It will be put together soon fawker den I'll be clownin on foos
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 11:22 AM~20358114
> *
> *


I get 80 miles to the gallon on dat baby
And when I roll wit da wifey we be popping wheelies everywhere  


Flossing on foos


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:23 AM~20358121
> *I get 80 miles to the gallon on dat baby
> And when I roll wit da wifey we be popping wheelies everywhere
> Flossing on foos
> *


 :uh: :wow: NICE


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:51 AM~20357935
> *:wave:
> Not much Josh just waiting on the game...you?
> *


Just waiting for my sis to call for me to pick up my son, she txt me at 1 this morning to say he was still up playin, so today might be crazy . But we had some fun last night so its all good :cheesy: i woke up and made the wife some breakfast and now she's crahed out :shhh:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

CHECK YOU GUYS LATTER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 17 2011, 11:26 AM~20358139
> *Just waiting for my sis to call for me to pick up my son, she txt me at 1 this morning to say he was still up playin, so today might be crazy .  But we had some fun last night so its all good  :cheesy:  i woke up and made the wife some breakfast and now she's crahed out  :shhh:
> *


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM~20358156
> *CHECK YOU GUYS LATTER
> *


Let me know when you wanna go riding foolio






Have a GOOD TIME today bROther


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:18 AM~20358087
> *It's getting there :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


That's that dumb and dumber chopper :0 :roflmao:  :twak: :twak: :around: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 17 2011, 11:31 AM~20358174
> *That's that dumb and dumber chopper :0  :roflmao:    :twak:  :twak:  :around:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


C'mon bro it aint even done yet no need for calling it dumb :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> it wasn't my idea but im glad WE doin' it!!!
> 
> & yeah john i even took pics!!! & BTW TAKE THE DEAD BODIES OUT THE TRUNK!!! LOL
> damn pics huh?i hope it comes out good the homie kicked ass on the body work.he dose good work!!!ya where going to be like the mob this year with bodys in the trunk!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > it wasn't my idea but im glad WE doin' it!!!
> >
> > & yeah john i even took pics!!! & BTW TAKE THE DEAD BODIES OUT THE TRUNK!!! LOL
> > damn pics huh?i hope it comes out good the homie kicked ass on the body work.he dose good work!!!ya where going to be like the mob this year with bodys in the trunk!! lol
> ...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:21 AM~20358105
> *
> It will be put together soon fawker den I'll be clownin on foos
> 
> ...


where is the motor?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2011, 11:51 AM~20358273
> *where is the motor?
> *


In da werkz


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 08:34 AM~20357558
> *Wut up wrinkles how is life bro. How is school going
> *


LIFE IS GOOD SKOOL GOING GOOD ALSO HOWS THAT AUTOMOTIVE CLASS IS IT KOOL AND HOW LONG IS IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:57 AM~20358300
> *In da werkz
> *


Getting bored out


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP ROY & CHUCK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20358327
> *WUS SUP ROY & CHUCK
> *


Sup Fawker you gonna watch the game?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 17 2011, 11:59 AM~20358313
> *LIFE IS GOOD SKOOL GOING GOOD ALSO HOWS THAT AUTOMOTIVE CLASS IS IT KOOL AND HOW LONG IS IT
> *



Yea its pretty good I have been going for 5 months and it is a eighteen month long course but after I get done I will have a associates and the help u study up and pay for ur ASE then they are gonna start a diesel class so I will take like three extra classes on top of what I am taking now and I will have a double associates one in automotive and one in diesel plus I get my post 9-11 gi bill so they pay me to go to school u do to though right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:13 PM~20358589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:14 PM~20358591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :fool2:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 01:22 PM~20358616
> *:dunno:  :fool2:
> *


He has priors :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 17 2011, 10:51 AM~20357941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WasGoodFellas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20355044
> *That's cool Chris and I respect that but keep in mind it will affect the Children in the long run.
> When I was a Child I was taught to stand up in what I believe in and that is what we are teaching our GT Kids.
> No disrespect at all intended but your help is great in this matter and your word as a leader of the CLA down here is a very important voice.
> ...



Man...had a lot of reading to do. 

I think the sacrifices that are made should be to *benefit the kids*. I see everybody talking but nobody offers up solutions. So I know im not part of the Springs family and your shows may not pertain to me, but I am part of the CITY WIDE Family. 

Why not still have a kick back or bbq that day, but maybe make it your own lil event...go to the store and get some ribbons or dash plaques and let the kids show their bikes at the bbq and hand out ribbons to all the kids. I know it might sound like a cheesey idea to most, but I dont give fuck, when it comes to my kids, I will be as cheesey as I want to be to make them smile. You do this, you have the best of both worlds, you show your kids that you can stand up for certain beliefs, but offer up solutions to the problems that you come across. 

This is just my 2 cents...like I said, I know you cats down in the Springs have a good thing going, and I got mad respect and love for all of you, but if you guys truly want to preach unity, then practice what you preach.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 17 2011, 02:09 PM~20358787
> *Man...had a lot of reading to do.
> 
> I think the sacrifices that are made should be to benefit the kids. I see everybody talking but nobody offers up solutions. So I know im not part of the Springs family and your shows may not pertain to me, but I am part of the CITY WIDE Family.
> ...




We are having a kickback that day  and both of my daughters will be bringing their bikes and if we talk about unity most of the other LOWRIDER clubs will be there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha the lakers suck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, 78monte, impala63, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY





Wut up LOS_RUTHLESS ur ride is looking firme


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 01:38 PM~20358925
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, 78monte, impala63, LOS_RUTHLESS, RAG3ROY
> Wut up LOS_RUTHLESS ur ride is looking firme
> *


WHAT UP RICK THANKS HOLMES IM TRYIN BUT ITS COMIN GET A LOT OF LOOKS ON IT ALREADY AND A STRIPPERS NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 17 2011, 02:09 PM~20358787
> *Man...had a lot of reading to do.
> 
> I think the sacrifices that are made should be to benefit the kids. I see everybody talking but nobody offers up solutions. So I know im not part of the Springs family and your shows may not pertain to me, but I am part of the CITY WIDE Family.
> ...


The whole issue is so much larger than a kids thing.I got the first $50 on prize money for kids and I'm sure others will pitch in if that's the case for the kids to show on the opposite side of the park.To me,and this is my opinion the "kids" thing is just a cop out of an Alliance agreement that was made,then broken.
Sounds to me like some people was persuaded to go another way by Club members, friends,wives or what have you.
I was not at the meeting and don't know what exactly was said.
I do know agreements and Alliances were formed and should be carried out especially by key members of the CLA and the local Lowrider community .
What Good is an Alliance if we say one thing and do the exact opposite after the meeting?
That aint Unity nor an Alliance.That is a dictatorship in its finest.



Do your thing fellas :thumbsup:


Aint no love lost


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 02:30 PM~20358893
> *Haha the lakers suck
> *


  


:buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

My friend is at the lakers game and he sent me some pics check them out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 02:50 PM~20358980
> *My friend is at the lakers game and he sent me some pics check them out
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

:loco:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post your ride Los


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Julian,Anthony,and Ivan


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HONESTLY BRO I AINT GONNA LIE I DONT EVEN NO HOW LOL I GOT MAD ASS PICS OF IT AND JULIANS RIDE TOO ILL HAVE TO MESS WITH IT ILL ASK RAIDER LOVER TO HELP ME OUT (NO JOTO)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 17 2011, 02:58 PM~20359019
> *HONESTLY BRO I AINT GONNA LIE I DONT EVEN NO HOW LOL I GOT MAD ASS PICS OF IT AND JULIANS RIDE TOO ILL HAVE TO MESS WITH IT ILL ASK RAIDER LOVER TO HELP ME OUT (NO JOTO)
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> Check this out Ivan :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

AND BTW STILL GOT THAT FRAME SORRY THOU HOMIE CANT LET IT GO FOR UNDER 3 BILLS THEY GO FOR WAY TO MUCH UNDER PARTS I SEEN FUS OFFERING FULL CARS FOR THEM FRAMES 800 AND EVEN ONE FOR 1200 BUT 3 BILLS IF GOOD FOR ME THATS ALL I NEED FOR THEM CENTER GOLDS I WANT IM NOT TRYIN TO ROB ANYONE JUST GET BY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just thought of you when I seen it because I knew that was the look you was going for at one point


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DDDAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNN THATS FAWKIN SICK


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 17 2011, 02:45 PM~20358953
> *WHAT UP RICK THANKS HOLMES IM TRYIN BUT ITS COMIN GET A LOT OF LOOKS ON IT ALREADY AND A STRIPPERS NUMBER :biggrin:
> *


When you gonna post up some pics carlos? I ain't no stripper, and you already got my number, so how can I see the new look ride :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 17 2011, 03:06 PM~20359064
> *When you gonna post up some pics carlos? I ain't no stripper, and you already got my number,  so how can I see the new look ride :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*And just for the record so nobody gets it twisted I am not anti-Chris or anti-CityWide
Got alot of love for Chris and CityWide
I am however Pro-Unity and Pro-Alliance,and feel very strong on this issue and do not agree at all on the decision made.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20359072
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


X2
:0 :biggrin:

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 02:57 PM~20359015
> *What up Julian,Anthony,and Ivan
> *


whats good roy hows ur car turing out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20359102
> *whats good roy hows ur car turing out
> *


Coming out GOOD so far
The MAN Big Josh Dog on it right now hooking up his expertise in it then to paint soon :biggrin: 
Then I get it and off to the races


How's the Monte doing Ant?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 02:46 PM~20358958
> *The whole issue is so much larger than a kids thing.I got the first $50 on prize money for kids and I'm sure others will pitch in if that's the case for the kids to show on the opposite side of the park.To me,and this is my opinion the "kids" thing is just a cop out of an Alliance agreement that was made,then broken.
> Sounds to me like some people was persuaded to go another way by Club members, friends,wives or what have you.
> I was not at the meeting and don't know what exactly was said.
> ...



I hear ya brother....I know you guys have an issue with the show and cinco. And to me, it sounds like a case of miscommunication by all. From what I heard, that the CLA had agreed on meeting at Palmer Park for a kick back. And then I read on here, that the kick back is now on the other side of Memorial Park. To me, that is exactly what you said, that an agreement was made at the CLA meeting but now, no one is carrying it out. And I agree with you, that right there shows no Unity nor Alliance. Im not sure about a dictatorship now...because who made the decision to change the venue of the kick back to Memorial ? 

Ultimately its up to the Springs to work these issues out. I mean no disrespect to anyone, I am just playin Devils advocate here. And if I am mistaken by the information, then I apologize, everything I am going by is by reading and hearsay.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20359076
> *And just for the record so nobody gets it twisted I am not anti-Chris or anti-CityWide
> Got alot of love for Chris and CityWide
> I am however Pro-Unity and Pro-Alliance,and feel very strong on this issue and do not agree at all on the decision made.
> *



And I know theres no hard feelings bro, this is a discussion, nothing more, nothing less. :biggrin: 

And if there ever were any hard feelings bro, feel free to give me a call so we can talk. 720 394 6353


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:20 PM~20359112
> *Coming out GOOD so far
> The MAN Big Josh Dog on it right now hooking up his expertise in it then to paint soon :biggrin:
> Then I get it and off to the races
> ...


doing good almost ready to hit the streets if spring would ever kick in over here post some pics of ur ride or is on the down low till its done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 17 2011, 03:30 PM~20359149
> *I hear ya brother....I know you guys have an issue with the show and cinco. And to me, it sounds like a case of miscommunication by all. From what I heard, that the CLA had agreed on meeting at Palmer Park for a kick back. And then I read on here, that the kick back is now on the other side of Memorial Park. To me, that is exactly what you said, that an agreement was made at the CLA meeting but now, no one is carrying it out. And I agree with you, that right there shows no Unity nor Alliance. Im not sure about a dictatorship now...because who made the decision to change the venue of the kick back to Memorial ?
> 
> Ultimately its up to the Springs to work these issues out. I mean no disrespect to anyone, I am just playin Devils advocate here. And if I am mistaken by the information, then I apologize, everything I am going by is by reading and hearsay.
> *



It's all Good Ceez
Nothing at all to dwell on just speaking my mind.
If CityWide decides to go that's fine I'm not gonna hate on them.
It will significantly hurt the point we are trying to prove,but it is their choice.
I am done with the matter.
I am sure Chris as President of the City Wide Family is in a tough bind and just trying to do right.
I,like you, have just heard what was said and decisions made.
I want to better the Lifestyle in the end not deter it from growing.
With that said I'm done....My mind(however Little it is) is at ease :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 02:09 PM~20359076
> *And just for the record so nobody gets it twisted I am not anti-Chris or anti-CityWide
> Got alot of love for Chris and CityWide
> I am however Pro-Unity and Pro-Alliance,and feel very strong on this issue and do not agree at all on the decision made.
> *


here is my take on this...
i was there at the soco cl meeting and as far as i understood it was agreed upon that all that was represented at that meeting were going to meet at palmer park and kick back and barbque instead of going to the car show(not roll to pueblo or denver be cause the shows were different days)...and when it got changed to the other side of memorial park(where that change in the original agreement came from i am not sure but cool) 
unfortunately CityWide did change our decision within the agreement of the cla committee and i apologize for that(anyone that knows us knows we are always straight up people) but we are doing this for our kids and dont believe this to be a cop out. i text all the presidents of the clubs that were represented that day at the cla meeting and stated our position and recieved responses of "we understand" and "do your thang" from all of them except Drew from Ruthless but i know Drew is a busy guy...to a comment of stand up with us or sit down? and i am not taking this as a personal attack from Roy but it does sting a little when your "alliance is questioned.
we made our decision based on the reasons i stated and that is what we stand behind...
thank you for your time..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 17 2011, 03:42 PM~20359179
> *doing good almost ready to hit the streets if spring would ever kick in over here post some pics of ur ride or is on the down low till its done
> *


It has no doors trunk or hood now :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

94-87 lakers down with 4:24 left :0


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 01:50 PM~20358980
> *My friend is at the lakers game and he sent me some pics check them out
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Now thats some funny shit!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 17 2011, 03:45 PM~20359192
> *here is my take on this...
> i was there at the soco cl meeting and as far as i understood it was agreed upon that all that was represented at that meeting were going to meet at palmer park and kick back and barbque instead of going to the car show(not roll to pueblo or denver be cause the shows were different days)...and when it got changed to the other side of memorial park(where that change in the original agreement came from i am not sure but cool)
> unfortunately CityWide did change our decision within the agreement of the cla committee and i apologize for that(anyone that knows us knows we are always straight up people) but we are doing this for our kids and dont believe this to be a cop out. i text all the presidents of the clubs that were represented that day at the cla meeting and stated our position and recieved responses of "we understand" and "do your thang" from all of them except Drew from Ruthless but i know Drew is a busy guy...to a comment of stand up with us or sit down? and i am not taking this as a personal attack from Roy but it does sting a little when your "alliance is questioned.
> ...


It's all GOOD Chris and as far as the location thing maybe I jumped the gun on it and stated the wrong place.
I just assumed it was that spot.
If you truely are doing it for the kids then cool,do your thing bro.
I don't see why there should be cars there to support them but maybe that's just me.
You as a President have tough choices I understand ,with this being one.
I truely hope you choose to do the right thing in the end.
With that said I'm done with the issue
Good luck at the show


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn down go the Lakers!!!! :biggrin:

!!!!Go Nuggets!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 17 2011, 04:05 PM~20359276
> * Lakers!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck da Nuggets!!!!
> *



Fixed


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:06 PM~20359281
> *Fixed
> *


 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 17 2011, 04:05 PM~20359276
> *Damn down go the Lakers!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> !!!!Go Nuggets!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 02:56 PM~20359242
> *It's all GOOD Chris and as far as the location thing maybe I jumped the gun on it and stated the wrong place.
> I just assumed it was that spot.
> If you truely are doing it for the kids then cool,do your thing bro.
> ...


I got you Roy...please believe that if it wasnt about and for the kids we all would be right there with you and all the other clubs

and this has been one of my hardest decisions and weeks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 17 2011, 04:29 PM~20359380
> *I got you Roy...please believe that if it wasnt about and for the kids we all would be right there with you and all the other clubs
> 
> and this has been on eof my hardest decisions and weeks
> *



Good Luck Chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 03:45 PM~20359190
> *It's all Good Ceez
> Nothing at all to dwell on just speaking my mind.
> If CityWide decides to go that's fine I'm not gonna hate on them.
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we go NUGGETS here we go


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Fuck the southern colorado alliance bullshit... waste of time obviously!!! & i sure as fuck didnt get no text?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 07:47 PM~20360472
> *Fuck the southern colorado alliance bullshit... waste of time obviously!!! & i sure as fuck didnt get no text?
> *


We can only go from here Big Fes dog

We have already had our Alliance from the get-go

Never needed to put a name on it,or a counsel to make it work

It worked from day one and everybody had their input 

Let's just go back to how it was

Shit wasn't broke so why fix it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 07:43 PM~20360445
> *Here we go NUGGETS here we go
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What chennel is the game on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

channel*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20360561
> *channel*
> *



I have comcast and it is 735 for HD  or tnt on regular


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20360580
> *I have comcast and it is 735 for HD    or tnt on regular
> *


245 TNT cool...thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 07:56 PM~20360545
> *We can only go from here Big Fes dog
> 
> We have already had our Alliance from the get-go
> ...


i feel you homie, but thatz how strongly i feel about this traditional lowriding shit!!! this is whut i fuck'n do homie & jus when you think da springs is gonna take a giant step forward, this people start worrying about trophies and shit!!! you gonna go support people that dont give a fuck about lowriding & could care less about anything but your $$$? we gonna go chill & grill!!! & sorry for not sugar coating the situation... if anyone wants us to be somewhere or our input just call us & not for those soco cla meetings we done w/ that cuz my word is my bond and when i send izzy & chapo over there i trust in them to make the right decisions & when they come back & tell me i dont change those decisions i jus let them know how i feel about it but the decisions have been made & we'll stand by them!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...And sorry about the book!!!

why cant the kids show they bikes at the chill & grill?

...and making the location the other side of the park is a great idea, cuz you taking a stand!!! 

jus my two cents


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20360652
> *i feel you homie, but thatz how strongly i feel about this traditional lowriding shit!!! this is whut i fuck'n do homie & jus when you think da springs is gonna take a giant step forward, this people start worrying about trophies and shit!!! you gonna go support people that dont give a fuck about lowriding & could care less about anything but your $$$? we gonna go chill & grill!!! & sorry for not sugar coating the situation... if anyone wants us to be somewhere or our input just call us & not for those soco cla meetings we done w/ that cuz my word is my bond and when i send izzy & chapo over there i trust in them to make the right decisions & when they come back & tell me i dont change those decisions i jus let them know how i feel about it but the decisions have been made & we'll stand by them!!!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...And sorry about the book!!!

why cant the kids show they bikes at the chill & grill?

...and making the location the other side of the park is a great idea, cuz you taking a stand!!! 

jus my two cents


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20360730
> *
> *


whut it dew rick!!! BIG UPS to the RUTHLESS FAM for standin' up for something homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:36 PM~20360772
> *whut it dew rick!!! BIG UPS to the RUTHLESS FAM for standin' up for something homie!!!
> *


I wanna go to the chill and grill but I have to still talk to the club but I totally believe in banning the cinco and doing our own thing and I am pretty sure RUTHLESS will feel the same way we have a officer meeting next weekend and this will b the first topic we will discuss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:27 PM~20360701
> *...And sorry about the book!!!
> 
> why cant the kids show they bikes at the chill & grill?
> ...


Couldn't have said it better dog
Like I tell the club....This shit is what I live and Die for
Some people have lost marriages jobs and bonds behind it
You have to be ready to take that stand and advance the movement when the Time comes.....and this is the time


Oh also I would like to get everybody together and do a walk through during the show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20360818
> *Couldn't have said it better dog
> Like I tell the club....This shit is what I live and Die for
> Some people have lost marriages jobs and bonds behind it
> ...


  the walk thru sounds really good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:45 PM~20360838
> * the walk thru sounds really good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& i know RUTHLESS will do the right thing!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

West up Fess. Shit who cares about the book that is a reason for this site. And i think you on the right path. EVERYONE on this topic know how i fell and im glade you put it out in the open so others now how it is. There is a lot of dick riding in the Lowrider Community in this city. If the kids put in the wrench time on the bikes that should good enough for them. To see a dream come true and the fact that they had so may goals to acheve before they even finished the bike is what we should be teaching our kids. Not that getting a trophy is why you do it. For those folks that need the trophys i ask do you ask the person you sleep with to judge how your preformace too.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just wanna ask one question






How many times have any of yous seen this car on the streets or show up at a show to support?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:04 PM~20361008
> *I just wanna ask one question
> How many times have any of yous seen this car on the streets or show up at a show to support?
> 
> ...


ZERO...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 17 2011, 09:06 PM~20361036
> *ZERO...
> *


Exactly and we support his damn show every year in the Springs
I have even went outta my way to promote his show for years
A lil gratitude would be nice from him instead of bigotry.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 17 2011, 09:06 PM~20361036
> *ZERO...
> *


F that car cuz it looks like crap and it took years and that is what it ended up looking like...LOL as for the owner i never did nor will like that............
i got 50 bucks letts get a permnt and do your own show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard that car was bought from California done like that
;wow:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Roy iv talk to you in person a hand full of times and i like most of how you see the Lowrider moment but im 100% with you on this and im with you fess and anyone that agrees with you all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 09:17 PM~20361133
> *Roy iv talk to you in person a hand full of times and i like most of how you see the Lowrider moment but im 100% with you on this and im with you fess and anyone that agrees with you all
> *


I am really bad with names and can't really picture you but I'm sure I'll know yous once I see yous again.
I appreciate the support, and in no way am I trying to be a leader or dictator for SoCo just voicing my opinion.
In the end I just want what everybody does.
The respect for the lowriding community and the growth in the Lifestyle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 09:03 PM~20361001
> *West up Fess. Shit who cares about the book that is a reason for this site. And i think you on the right path. EVERYONE on this topic know how i fell and im glade you put it out in the open so others now how it is. There is a lot of dick riding in the Lowrider Community in this city. If the kids put in the wrench time on the bikes that should good enough for them. To see a dream come true and the fact that they had so may goals to acheve before they even finished the bike is what we should be teaching our kids. Not that getting a trophy is why you do it. For those folks that need the trophys i ask do you ask the person you sleep with to judge how your preformace too.
> *


whutz good jeff!!! you absolutely right brother!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: RAG3ROY, thirtymax, SHOWLOW 68, fesboogie, JM6386, impala63, JETHROW-BODEAN, bigcadi, raiderhater719


What up My Ninjas :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Everybody is entitled to an opinion


Speak up peeps

If you think I am in the wrong please speak out,or even if you are with the opions stated

Some input by everyone would be nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

opinions*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma!!! how you like the vid?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, today WAS a good day......Took my written test at work. Passed with a 92%. Now i'm officially a "Plant Specialist B" at the power plant. Now i can start workin OT and bring in some big bucks for the rides! After work went to my homies daughters B-Day party, grubbed down, then went and kicked back with my club bROthas. Now just chillin with my lady watchin some CSI. GREAT DAY!!! Hope everyone had a great day too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 17 2011, 09:33 PM~20361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Congrats Joe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What up Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What da F Jeff?
How you been doggie?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 17 2011, 09:33 PM~20361299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats having skill and knowledge pays off


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:31 PM~20361270
> *Everybody is entitled to an opinion
> Speak up peeps
> 
> ...


I think you homies are right-on if you believe in something then stand up for it, this Lifestyle was never about a trophy, and if thats what you wanna teach to your kids than thats on you, just my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2011, 09:38 PM~20361373
> *congrats having skill and knowledge pays off
> *


Yous gots skills too :naughty:
(lil ****)

:happysad: 





















JK




What up Ivan how goes da 4 mayne?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Apr 17 2011, 09:36 PM~20361337
> *What up Fes?
> *


whutz good homie!!! :biggrin: was talkin business wit izzy when you called!!! sorry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 17 2011, 09:39 PM~20361384
> *I think you homies are right-on if you believe in something then stand up for it, this Lifestyle was never about a trophy, and if thats what you wanna teach to your kids than thats on you, just my opinion
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts bRO


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:40 PM~20361394
> *whutz good homie!!! :biggrin: was talkin business wit izzy when you called!!! sorry
> *


It's all good. get at me about that.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:31 PM~20361270
> *Everybody is entitled to an opinion
> Speak up peeps
> 
> ...



My PERSONAL opinion and keep in mind I am in no way speaking for RUTHLESS because I have not discussed it with them but with that being said I did not build my two cars or my daughters bikes for trophies at all when I do modification to them I don't wory about point or what other people think I did it cuz I love cars and I love challenging myself if WE all agreed that we felt like gasper was not representing the lowrider community like we thought he should then so be it when the cinco show comes and goes and we don't hear from gasper until next year we will see he don't represent our community we can start our own show and do our own trophies for the people that need them but its whatever


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:38 PM~20361370
> *What da F Jeff?
> How you been doggie?
> *


Good dogg. Had a divorce that started smoove and is going south fast but life is moving forward and that is all that matter. ill be seen you on the 1st.


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:38 PM~20361370
> *What da F Jeff?
> How you been doggie?
> *


What's Good wit it Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20361415
> *My PERSONAL opinion and keep in mind I am in no way speaking for RUTHLESS because I have not discussed it with them but with that being said I did not build my two cars or my daughters bikes for trophies at all when I do modification to them I don't wory about point or what other people think I did it cuz I love cars and I love challenging myself if WE all agreed that we felt like gasper was not representing the lowrider community like we thought he should then so be it when the cinco show comes and goes and we don't hear from gasper until next year we will see he don't represent our community we can start our own show and do our own trophies for the people that need them but its whatever
> *


I like the way you think and if anyone wants to talk to him ill go but i dont discuss thinks well when im talking about things from the heart But im really good at Security issues tho...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20361417
> *Good dogg. Had a divorce that started smoove and is going south fast but life is moving forward and that is all that matter. ill be seen you on the 1st.
> *


See you on the 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Apr 17 2011, 09:45 PM~20361420
> *What's Good wit it Roy?
> *


Same ol homie trying to get my bucket up to par
How you been bro?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 09:46 PM~20361434
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


that Jeff thing can get real tricky some times LMFAO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: raiderhater719, RAG3ROY, 84ImpalaFinishaDream, fesboogie, joel50, lowrider 4 life




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20361470
> *that Jeff thing can get real tricky some times LMFAO
> *


If your name is Jeff too I think I know who dis be :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20361470
> *that Jeff thing can get real tricky some times LMFAO
> *


i know right!!! how'd you like the vid? :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20361478
> *If your name is Jeff too I think I know who dis be :biggrin:
> *


Now im going to have to make sure everyone on this site dont forget me now :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20361470
> *that Jeff thing can get real tricky some times LMFAO
> *


lol. That shit is funny...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some pics of Los's ride




:0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Man Fess dogg i love it but not to start any bad blood i love the last like 20 min. I fell the same way Todd does and man the whole place got quite when Twin started talking. Man it made my heart skip a beat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:00 PM~20361564
> *Some pics of Los's ride
> :0  :wow:    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Came out Nice Los....congrats

:thumbsup:


And thanks for the pics Ricky


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE IM TRYIN BUT DONT LISTEN TO THIS FUCK ( RAIDERLOVER) BOUT HOW I GOT THE PICS UP :twak: :buttkick: 

HAHA HES TALKIN CRAZY LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE IM TRYIN BUT DONT LISTEN TO THIS FUCK ( RAIDERLOVER) BOUT HOW I GOT THE PICS UP :twak: :buttkick: 

HAHA HES TALKIN CRAZY LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20360652
> *i feel you homie, but thatz how strongly i feel about this traditional lowriding shit!!! this is whut i fuck'n do homie & jus when you think da springs is gonna take a giant step forward, this people start worrying about trophies and shit!!! you gonna go support people that dont give a fuck about lowriding & could care less about anything but your $$$? we gonna go chill & grill!!! & sorry for not sugar coating the situation... if anyone wants us to be somewhere or our input just call us & not for those soco cla meetings we done w/ that cuz my word is my bond and when i send izzy & chapo over there i trust in them to make the right decisions & when they come back & tell me i dont change those decisions i jus let them know how i feel about it but the decisions have been made & we'll stand by them!!!
> *













:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 17 2011, 10:11 PM~20361688
> *THANKS HOMIE IM TRYIN BUT DONT LISTEN TO THIS FUCK ( RAIDERLOVER) BOUT HOW I GOT THE PICS UP  :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> HAHA HES TALKIN CRAZY LIKE ALWAYS
> *


lol
Looking Good though for reals


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can somebody say Karma for the Lakers/Denver thing?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 17 2011, 10:11 PM~20361684
> *THANKS HOMIE IM TRYIN BUT DONT LISTEN TO THIS FUCK ( RAIDERLOVER) BOUT HOW I GOT THE PICS UP  :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> HAHA HES TALKIN CRAZY LIKE ALWAYS
> *



U know I got u los with the pics u take care of me :fool2: and I will take care of u ™all joto™ haha


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:16 PM~20361734
> *Can somebody say Karma for the Lakers/Denver thing?
> *


  atleast we was closer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I gots to gets some sleep 
I gotta wake up at 345 
Take care Colorado and hope to see everyone out there on the 1st
Keep these pages moving and don't be scared to voice your opinions(that's what Unity is all about)
Stay up and Keep em Low :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20361702
> *lol
> Looking Good though for reals
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT IM BEHIND YALL ALL THE WAY ON THE NO SHOW THING I SAY CHILL AND GRILL GOOD LUCK CHRIS HOPE IT PAYS OFF AND U PULL A TROPHY FROM THAT SHOW ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE IM DOWN WITH THAT WALK THRU TOO BUT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER IF CITYWIDE MADE A CHOICE TO GO TO THE SHOW COO HOPE THE KIDS HAVE A TIME TO REMEMBER  

BE COO THOU EVERYONE AND GOOD NIGHT IM OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 17 2011, 10:01 PM~20361585
> *Man Fess dogg i love it but not to start any bad blood i love the last like 20 min. I fell the same way Todd does and man the whole place got quite when Twin started talking. Man it made my heart skip a beat
> *


yeah it looked like it got pretty intense that night!!! good shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 09:28 PM~20361843
> *yeah it looked like it got pretty intense that night!!! good shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good shit I just seen it and I have to agree wit Todd. That ***** do be everywhere.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 17 2011, 10:27 PM~20361834
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT IM BEHIND YALL ALL THE WAY ON THE NO SHOW THING I SAY CHILL AND GRILL GOOD LUCK CHRIS HOPE IT PAYS OFF AND U PULL A TROPHY FROM THAT SHOW ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE IM DOWN WITH THAT WALK THRU TOO BUT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER IF CITYWIDE MADE A CHOICE TO GO TO THE SHOW COO HOPE THE KIDS HAVE A TIME TO REMEMBER
> 
> BE COO THOU EVERYONE AND GOOD NIGHT IM OUT
> *


car looks good los!!! & x2 on everything you said!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I personally think your full of shit Roy and am sick and tired of you talking shit on LIL.


















j/k Roy I can speak for MOST HATED and I know if we went to Springs that day we'd support you bro just like you've always supported us.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Apr 17 2011, 10:31 PM~20361884
> *Good shit I just seen it and I have to agree wit Todd. That ***** do be everywhere.
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up fes can I come pick up a rollin tomorrow or what


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2011, 10:39 PM~20361954
> *I personally think your full of shit Roy and am sick and tired of you talking shit on LIL.
> j/k Roy I can speak for MOST HATED and I know if we went to Springs that day we'd support you bro just like you've always supported us.
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 10:44 PM~20362016
> *Wut up fes can I come pick up a rollin tomorrow or what
> *


im'ma be honest!!! i got one left, 1st come, 1st served... but there's more coming!!! LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 07:47 PM~20360472
> *Fuck the southern colorado alliance bullshit... waste of time obviously!!! & i sure as fuck didnt get no text?
> *



x76 why go to a meeting for somethin that most of us have been around our whole lives, if you want to go cruise call up your boys and go cruise its that simple. i havent understood this whole cla shit anyway


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 10:52 PM~20362079
> *im'ma be honest!!! i got one left, 1st come, 1st served... but there's more coming!!! LOL
> *



Pm me ur number man so I can hit u up tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im boutz to crash though good night everyone!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20362149
> *x76 why go to a meeting for somethin that most of us have been around our whole lives, if you want to go cruise call up your boys and go cruise its that simple. i havent understood this whole cla shit anyway
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20362239
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20362150
> *Pm me ur number man so I can hit u up tomorrow
> *


719-287-4200 & if someone has issues wit my opinion, thutz why i posted it instead of pm!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 11:13 PM~20362285
> *719-287-4200 & if someone has issues wit my opinion, thutz why i posted it instead of pm!!!
> *


 I will hit u up tomorrow afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 17 2011, 11:09 PM~20362246
> *whats up fes
> *


not much chuck jus livin' brother!!! you?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

you are absolutelty right Fes...you did not get a text...i just went through my phone and found that it didnt go to you(i swear i thought you were a recipient) but it went to Izzy ( i own up to that)
but MAN...talk about everything turning south at the drop of a hat...
i am way too husky to fit between this rock and this hard place

Roy you were totally right...if its not broke dont fix it...

I sure as hell regret even trying the cla thing down here...and its not that i thought we needed it but after all of us went up last year and talked about "we can do that down here but to our style" all i did was schedule the time and place for it to happen and we would see where it went from there(which ended up being the shitter i guess)

i guess all i can say for now is that i thought the friendships and respect that we have been building over the last how many years was a little stronger, then the dislike for the people putting on the show, that our position would be kind of understood...
so with that said...CityWide's intention was never to disrespect anyone or anything nor did we ask or try to convince anyone else into coming along with us...i only ask one thing and that is not to hold any of this against any of my club members( they are good people and i was only trying to keep everyone happy and make the right decisions)

hope everyone has a good time at the kick back and or car show and i mean that sincerely...maybe this is a good time for me to take up skateboarding


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 18 2011, 01:05 AM~20363094
> *you are absolutelty right Fes...you did not get a text...i just went through my phone and found that it didnt go to you(i swear i thought you were a recipient) but it went to Izzy ( i own up to that)
> but MAN...talk about everything turning south at the drop of a hat...
> i am way too husky to fit between this rock and this hard place
> ...


IAM TIRED OF EVERYBODY RAGGING ON CHRIS AND CITYWIDE FOR MAKE THE CHOICE THEY DID.... THEY DID WHAT THEY DID AND LEAVE IT AT THAT CHRIS AND CITYWIDE ARE GOOD PEEPS AND IF IT WAS ONE OUR CLUBS DOING WHAT CITYWIDE IS DOING WOULD WE GET SHIT FOR DOING WHAT THEY DOING :dunno: NOW WE TALK BOUT UNITY WE'LL UNIT AND SUPPORT CITY WIDE WITH THERE DESION AND ONE MORE THING FOR THOUGHT WE TALK BOUT THIS SHOW BEING OVER PRICE NOW LETS LOOK AT PEUBLO SAME PRICE AND EVERTHING NOW ARE WE NOT GOING TO THAT SHOW ???? (NO DISRESPECT TO PUEBLO) IM SPEAKING FOR MY CLUB WE MADE THE CHOICE OF NOT GOING TO THE SHOW AND THATS THAT NOW IF ANYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT WHAT I SAID MY NUMBER IS IN MY SIGNATURE GIVE ME A CALL..... CITYWIDE WITH ALL DO RESPECT YOU HANDLE YOUR SHIT AND I WILL GO TO YOUR FUNCTION


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 17 2011, 11:17 PM~20362327
> *not much chuck jus livin' brother!!! you?
> *


Not much just been workin, I even worked the last 2 saturdays. Are you guys goin to good Friday in espanola


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2011, 06:02 AM~20363472
> *IAM TIRED OF EVERYBODY RAGGING ON CHRIS AND CITYWIDE FOR MAKE THE CHOICE THEY DID.... THEY DID WHAT THEY DID AND LEAVE IT AT THAT CHRIS AND CITYWIDE ARE GOOD PEEPS AND IF IT WAS ONE OUR CLUBS DOING WHAT CITYWIDE IS DOING WOULD WE GET SHIT FOR DOING WHAT THEY DOING  :dunno: NOW WE TALK BOUT UNITY WE'LL UNIT AND SUPPORT CITY WIDE WITH THERE DESION AND ONE MORE THING FOR THOUGHT WE TALK BOUT THIS SHOW BEING OVER PRICE NOW LETS LOOK AT PEUBLO SAME PRICE AND EVERTHING NOW ARE WE NOT GOING TO THAT SHOW ???? (NO DISRESPECT TO PUEBLO) IM SPEAKING FOR MY CLUB WE MADE THE CHOICE OF NOT GOING TO THE SHOW AND THATS THAT NOW IF ANYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT WHAT I SAID MY NUMBER IS IN MY SIGNATURE GIVE ME A CALL..... CITYWIDE WITH ALL DO RESPECT YOU HANDLE YOUR SHIT AND I WILL GO TO YOUR FUNCTION
> *


*MY NIKKA, ESTAS PESADO BIG WRINKS....WHAT UP G....*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 18 2011, 02:05 AM~20363094
> *you are absolutelty right Fes...you did not get a text...i just went through my phone and found that it didnt go to you(i swear i thought you were a recipient) but it went to Izzy ( i own up to that)
> but MAN...talk about everything turning south at the drop of a hat...
> i am way too husky to fit between this rock and this hard place
> ...


itz all good chris, your gonna make a great skateboarder!!! j/p :biggrin: on the realz i've respected whut u have down through the years & you have put in alot of hard work to get you & your club were your at... i respect you as a person, friend, a peer etc. & thutz why im'ma drop it on LIL but we should talk about it in person. (& no im not tryin' to change your position on the matter)...  BIG UPS to CITY WIDE!!! 

...and i still stand by my feelings in the matter!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 18 2011, 07:14 AM~20363499
> *Not much just been workin, I even worked the last 2 saturdays.  Are you guys goin to good Friday in espanola
> *


Roll'n & them have been tryin to get me to go down there, itz a last minute decision!!! are you heading down there?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 07:54 AM~20363849
> *itz all good chris, your gonna make a great skateboarder!!! j/p  :biggrin: on the realz i've respected whut u have down through the years & you have put in alot of hard work to get you & your club were your at... i respect you as a person, friend, a peer etc. & thutz why im'ma drop it on LIL but we should talk about it in person. (& no im not tryin' to change your position on the matter)...  BIG UPS to CITY WIDE!!!
> 
> ...and i still stand by my feelings in the matter!!!
> *


are you gonna be home?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 18 2011, 09:04 AM~20363897
> *are you gonna be home?
> *


im leaving in about an hour may'be hour & a 1/2


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Like I said before fuck cinco


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 09:02 AM~20363885
> *Roll'n & them have been tryin to get me to go down there, itz a last minute decision!!! are you heading down there?
> *


Yea there is like six of us goin to spana


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

elonzo, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, lowlowlow, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo, curiousdos Whats up fellas. Have a good day! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 18 2011, 09:14 AM~20363952
> *Like I said before fuck cinco
> *


lol... thutz my dogg & thutz why were on the same mission!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anything going in Denver for Cinco? I've been to the Greeley show, it's been pretty nice.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 18 2011, 09:16 AM~20363962
> *Yea there is like six of us goin to spana
> *


im'ma have to figure something out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20364044
> *elonzo, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, lowlowlow, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo, curiousdos Whats up fellas. Have a good day! :thumbsup:
> *


you have a good day too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...And chris thanks for coming over & choppin' it up w/ me today... i understand alot better whut your goin' threw with this situation!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 18 2011, 08:28 AM~20364044
> *elonzo, RO4LIFE 719, fesboogie, lowlowlow, 65 IMPALA SS, Chapo, curiousdos Whats up fellas. Have a good day! :thumbsup:
> *


U to bro


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 18 2011, 07:40 AM~20363801
> *MY NIKKA, ESTAS PESADO BIG WRINKS....WHAT UP G....
> *


WUS SUP CHUCK HOWS THE SANDBOX TREATING YOU CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN FELLAS 65 IMPALA SS, curiousdos, raiderhater719


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

What up my Colorado ninjas!!First off, I want to clear a few things up and even throw my lil opinion in there as well. No disrespect to My BROTHERS Roy and Wrinks, Chris, or Fes but i keep reading how we need to come together and unify. In my opinion, since i moved here (6 years ago) the Springs has ALWAYS had some type of unity. What we have in the 719 is alot better than what most community have nationwide! Much props go to Chris for trying to better our unification here in SoCo but, like Roy said, if it ain't broke don't try to fix it. Weve got a GOOD thing here and we need to build on it. With that being said, i keep hearing how changing the location of the grill and chill was "a break in unification";however, that Was NOT a change. When i was informed Citwide would be attending cinco, i made a decision to pull my GT brothers together and see what the general opinion was so that we as GTers were in 110% either way. I was looking out for my chapter as a whole, i never expected for Citywide to pull out but it is what it is and no love lost Chris. I really didn't know if the rest of the 719 riders were still down to "grill and chill" so the choice of location was a total GT thing due to the fact that we were uncertain if anybody would be participating.. my apologies to the homeboys out there who may be offended or feel left out. as for that pueblo show wrinks and roy, thats still TBD, remember??gonna hash it out on the 1st guys


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

bottom line is we ALL some hard working mofos and we deserve better. think of how much time and monies we've got into our rides, clubs, and for that matter THE COMMUNITY. we have all supported many shows in the past and had basically accepted what was "the norm" here. its time to come to together and DEMAND the respect we deserve, the respect from the community, entertainment promoters, the police, and anybody else who sees us as a cash cow, trouble, or nobodys. Lowriding isn't going anywhere regardless of what the above mentioned think. if we're gonna stand together let's do it for our future generations, after all they are products of their environments...sorry for the preaching but i've been holding it in all morning hahahaha...if anybody needs to, holla at cha boy @719-229-1756.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2011, 11:52 AM~20365243
> *WUS SUP CHUCK HOWS THE SANDBOX TREATING YOU CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


*SAME OL SHIT ESE, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES G...JUST ANOTHER DEPLOYMENT AND SOME EXTRA CHIP$....*  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 01:52 PM~20365708
> *bottom line is we ALL some hard working mofos and we deserve better.  think of how much time and monies we've got into our rides, clubs, and for that matter THE COMMUNITY.  we have all supported many shows in the past and had basically accepted what was "the norm" here.  its time to come to together and DEMAND the respect we deserve, the respect from the community, entertainment promoters, the police, and anybody else who sees us as a cash cow, trouble, or nobodys.  Lowriding isn't going anywhere regardless of what the above mentioned think.  if we're gonna stand together let's do it for our future generations, after all they are products of their environments...sorry for the preaching but i've been holding it in all morning hahahaha...if anybody needs to, holla at cha boy @719-229-1756.
> *


real talk!!! co-signed for truth!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, curiousdos




Wut up Los and Chris :fool2: :boink: :naughty: :sprint: HAHA


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 18 2011, 02:24 PM~20366299
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: raiderhater719, LOS_RUTHLESS, curiousdos
> Wut up Los and Chris :fool2:  :boink:  :naughty:  :sprint: HAHA
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE SORRY DIDNT WRITE BACK SOONER JUST CATCHEN UP B4 I GOT TO GO TO WORK


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366177
> *real talk!!! co-signed for truth!!!   :biggrin:
> *



Why dont you co sign for me homie? My credit sux!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 18 2011, 04:18 PM~20366605
> *Why dont you co sign for me homie? My credit sux!
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 18 2011, 07:02 AM~20363472
> *IAM TIRED OF EVERYBODY RAGGING ON CHRIS AND CITYWIDE FOR MAKE THE CHOICE THEY DID.... THEY DID WHAT THEY DID AND LEAVE IT AT THAT CHRIS AND CITYWIDE ARE GOOD PEEPS AND IF IT WAS ONE OUR CLUBS DOING WHAT CITYWIDE IS DOING WOULD WE GET SHIT FOR DOING WHAT THEY DOING  :dunno: NOW WE TALK BOUT UNITY WE'LL UNIT AND SUPPORT CITY WIDE WITH THERE DESION AND ONE MORE THING FOR THOUGHT WE TALK BOUT THIS SHOW BEING OVER PRICE NOW LETS LOOK AT PEUBLO SAME PRICE AND EVERTHING NOW ARE WE NOT GOING TO THAT SHOW ???? (NO DISRESPECT TO PUEBLO) IM SPEAKING FOR MY CLUB WE MADE THE CHOICE OF NOT GOING TO THE SHOW AND THATS THAT NOW IF ANYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT WHAT I SAID MY NUMBER IS IN MY SIGNATURE GIVE ME A CALL..... CITYWIDE WITH ALL DO RESPECT YOU HANDLE YOUR SHIT AND I WILL GO TO YOUR FUNCTION
> *


 :uh: 

Left field called.
They want their statement back :biggrin: 
Just fucking wit ya Ranger Wrinkles

First of all aint nobody's ragging on Chris or CityWide
I also agreed that they are some Good ass people :yes:
See that's where you are all lost and may need to read the last 10 pages again....you know to comprehend(figure it out)
As far as the price for the show,I can assure you the show in pueblo will be 10X better thus worth the price or close to it.
2-3 years ago we didn't agree on the Pueblo price for Cinco and everyone went and kicked it at Citypark.Somewhat boycotting.
The only thing I have an issue with is a feeling of betrayal on the whole matter.
We was Uniting for a reason to prove a point and make a statement, and the bond for the unity was broken .
With CityWide being the biggest club in the Springs the message will be half as strong without their backing.
Everybody is entitled to their opinion and I gave mines.
I don't agree with the decision made.
End of story
Imma still love City Wide and Chris I just think this is a wrong thing to do and I feel let down by the decision in a way...
Straight up honesty
And Imma fawkin call your ass right now you summababish


Much Love CityWide Do your thang homies :thumbsup:


The End


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20361564
> *Some pics of Los's ride
> :0  :wow:    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:16 PM~20361734
> *Can somebody say Karma for the Lakers/Denver thing?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 01:40 PM~20365659
> *What up my Colorado ninjas!!First off, I want to clear a few things up and even throw my lil opinion in there as well.  No disrespect to My BROTHERS Roy and Wrinks, Chris, or Fes but i keep reading how we need to come together and unify.  In my opinion, since i moved here (6 years ago) the Springs has ALWAYS had some type of unity.  What we have in the 719 is alot better than what most community have nationwide!  Much props go to Chris for trying to better our unification here in SoCo but, like Roy said, if it ain't broke don't try to fix it.  Weve got a GOOD thing here and we need to build on it.  With that being said, i keep hearing how changing the location of the grill and chill was "a break in unification";however, that Was NOT a change.  When i was informed Citwide would be attending cinco, i made a decision to pull my GT brothers together and see what the general opinion was so that we as GTers were in 110% either way.  I was looking out for my chapter as a whole, i never expected for Citywide to pull out but it is what it is and no love lost Chris.  I really didn't know if the rest of the 719 riders were still down to "grill and chill" so the choice of location was a total GT thing due to the fact that we were uncertain if anybody would be participating.. my apologies to the homeboys out there who may be offended or feel left out.  as for that pueblo show wrinks and roy, thats still TBD, remember??gonna hash it out on the 1st guys
> *





> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 01:52 PM~20365708
> *bottom line is we ALL some hard working mofos and we deserve better.  think of how much time and monies we've got into our rides, clubs, and for that matter THE COMMUNITY.  we have all supported many shows in the past and had basically accepted what was "the norm" here.  its time to come to together and DEMAND the respect we deserve, the respect from the community, entertainment promoters, the police, and anybody else who sees us as a cash cow, trouble, or nobodys.  Lowriding isn't going anywhere regardless of what the above mentioned think.  if we're gonna stand together let's do it for our future generations, after all they are products of their environments...sorry for the preaching but i've been holding it in all morning hahahaha...if anybody needs to, holla at cha boy @719-229-1756.
> *


Good Words Brother :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Roy just wanna see everybody do their thang...together we all are a force to be reckoned with


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 08:04 PM~20368220
> *Thanks Roy just wanna see everybody do their thang...together we all are a force to be reckoned with
> *


Yeah we are  
Just likes spokes on a rim homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Check it outs Kiks we gots a Legend in da Building :wow: 


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAG3ROY*, crackers63*, kikiaso805, joel50



What up Mike how you doing Brother?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh snaps, to what do we owe this special visit??


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Sup Jim what u up to homie??


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20367117
> *:uh:
> 
> Left field called.
> ...


*Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbayah

Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 08:39 PM~20368542
> *Oh snaps, to what do we owe this special visit??
> *


The Drama Dragon Bringiths all types of Life :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:41 PM~20368565
> *Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
> Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
> Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


What up Ken :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, *RAG3ROY*, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE

check it out homie... :wow: :wow: 




















my vert is at the interior shop right now getting its "NEW BLACK TOP" :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :0 :0 damn that's nice :wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20368615
> *:0  :0 damn that's nice :wow:
> *


thanks brotha, its aaaaaaaaalmost there :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 07:42 PM~20368573
> *The Drama Dragon Bringiths all types of Life :cheesy:
> *


It sho does brotha sho does...its entertaining so I don't blame em


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

6 Members: JM6386, cl1965ss, kikiaso805, lacwood, BIGJIM, raiderhater719
:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20368669
> *6 Members: JM6386, cl1965ss, kikiaso805, lacwood, BIGJIM, raiderhater719
> :wave:
> *



Wut up joe :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20368669
> *6 Members: JM6386, cl1965ss, kikiaso805, lacwood, BIGJIM, raiderhater719
> :wave:
> *


What's up man


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 07:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


I wish I had monies like that :biggrin: LUV4LACS can u get me a job wherever u work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...



yous gots too much monies homie :yes:




One day I'll be Rollin dat Clean....One day :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20368722
> *I wish I had monies like that  :biggrin: LUV4LACS can u get me a job wherever u work
> *


That's just his work car homie :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Mike,Ricky,Joe,Kiko,Ken,Silvy,Jaime,and last but not least Big Josh :wave:


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

What up Roy. Trying to figure out the Lay It Low!! Im a newbee. 

When we gonna dip your bumpers?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How much your top Run you Ken and what kinda material is it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:05 PM~20368788
> *What up Roy. Trying to figure out the Lay It Low!! Im a newbee.
> 
> When we gonna dip your bumpers?
> *


Asap bro 

I got like 8 and a half for those the top High Rise and those 2 pieces I need done


Turn around still fast?


How you wanna do it?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:00 PM~20368737
> *That's just his work car homie :wow:
> *


Que queeeee!!!fuckin Chit!what up sil??u gettin the hang of the layitlow world yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

....SMITEE.... 
59 IMPALA RAG "OG"
61 IMPALA RAG "OG"
59 IMAPALA HARD TOP " IN THE MAKING"
37 CHEVY MASTER DELUX SUICIDE 4 DR BOMBA
49 CHEVY SHORT BED CUSTOM "ALMOST FINISHED"
62 CADDY COUPE DE VILLE (SUNBURST ORANGE AND CANDY TOP, AIRBAGGED)
02 LINCOLN SWINGIN
54 CHEVY BOMBA FULLY LOADED! (WIFEYS)





:wow:


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:09 PM~20368813
> *Asap bro
> 
> I got like 8 and a half for those the top High Rise and those 2 pieces I need done
> ...




He told me we have about a 2 week turnaround. We can take them tomorrow...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Silvi can only use 2 lines cuz his signature list of cars is too long :wow: :yes: :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:10 PM~20368830
> *....SMITEE....
> 59 IMPALA RAG "OG"
> 61 IMPALA RAG "OG"
> ...


I know right? Shit, I just want ONE no feria, it sucks being a broka ass nukka


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:10 PM~20368830
> *....SMITEE....
> 59 IMPALA RAG "OG"
> 61 IMPALA RAG "OG"
> ...


we were thinkin the same thing bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:11 PM~20368838
> *Silvi can only use 2 lines cuz his signature list of cars is too long :wow:  :yes:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Now that is some funny chit


I was looking at that list thinking damn


I see lists this long all the Time on here









But those are proyect cars





All his are Plaqueable :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:11 PM~20368834
> *He told me we have about a 2 week turnaround. We can take them tomorrow...
> *


I wont be home until like 6pm bro I'm working in Lakewood(Denver)


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 08:41 PM~20368560
> *Sup Jim what u up to homie??
> *


was up homie FUCK i jus got done reading :420:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Sup springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 18 2011, 09:15 PM~20368877
> *was up homie FUCK i jus got done reading :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 18 2011, 08:16 PM~20368879
> *Sup springs
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Full house in this mug...that's how I was earlier Jimmy...trying to catch up n shit ha


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

what up GT


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGJIM, Chapo, kikiaso805, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, sasisneros, tafoya78, lacwood, SMITEE was up everybody and GOODTIMERS


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 18 2011, 08:19 PM~20368897
> *BIGJIM, Chapo, kikiaso805, cl1965ss, RAG3ROY, sasisneros, tafoya78, lacwood, SMITEE                                                                                                              was up everybody and GOODTIMERS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 09:18 PM~20368893
> *Full house in this mug...that's how I was earlier Jimmy...trying to catch up n shit ha
> *


NOW I KNOW WHY MY LADY'S HEAD HURTS AFTER WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Eric,Chapo,Paul,and Sasisneros


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20368896


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 07:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


Damn thats clean I need shades its so shinny!!  
:nicoderm:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:14 PM~20368863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now that is some funny chit
> I was looking at that list thinking damn
> ...


I need to list all my matchbox cars to hang with him


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:11 PM~20368838
> *Silvi can only use 2 lines cuz his signature list of cars is too long :wow:  :yes:  :wow:
> *



Hey, Hey, Hey... One of those cars belongs to my wife....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20368935
> *I need to list all my matchbox cars to hang with him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20368935
> *I need to list all my matchbox cars to hang with him
> *


No shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805+Apr 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20368722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:23 PM~20368944
> *Hey, Hey, Hey... One of those cars belongs to my wife....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Nice Gift BTW :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:21 PM~20368926
> *What up Eric,Chapo,Paul,and Sasisneros
> *


What the fuck is up Roy i just cauht up on the pages fuck i had to read some long ass books J/k :biggrin: How is that trey coming homie?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:21 PM~20368926
> *What up Eric,Chapo,Paul,and Sasisneros
> *


Same ol' n u?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20368932
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20368896
> *


What he need is a fleetwood....and I know just where to find one


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hows it goin roy


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Apr 18 2011, 08:18 PM~20368894
> *what up GT
> *


What up Paul what up Colorado...puttin pages up today in this thread hahaha...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20368960
> *What the fuck is up Roy i just cauht up on the pages fuck i had to read some long ass books J/k  :biggrin: How is that trey coming homie?
> *


Not Mucho Chapo

and as for the Books it was just people voicing opinions,nothing more


And the Trey :dunno:


Josh would know that right now

:happysad: 


I am trying to get some things chined up a lil doh :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 09:25 PM~20368970
> *What up Paul what up Colorado...puttin pages up today in this thread hahaha...
> *


YEAH AND I DID NOT EVEN BRING UP THE TAKEOVER LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:23 PM~20368944
> *Hey, Hey, Hey... One of those cars belongs to my wife....
> *


And the daily rides didn't even make the list :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20368964
> *Same ol' n u?
> *


Same just trying to get da bucket going


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 18 2011, 09:25 PM~20368967
> *Hows it goin roy
> *


Good Eric....and you?


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:29 PM~20368997
> *And the daily rides didn't even make the list :uh:
> *




LOL....when you gonna hit back bumper?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20368965
> *What he need is a fleetwood....and I know just where to find one
> *


HE NEED A 78 CADDY! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:29 PM~20368997
> *And the daily rides didn't even make the list :uh:
> *


I know huh lol 
Another at least 4 Bad ass rides not to mention the Chopper



Ok I give up.....Where is that Devil with his Soul deal now?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 18 2011, 08:28 PM~20368992
> *YEAH AND I DID NOT EVEN BRING UP THE TAKEOVER LOL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I knew it was coming :biggrin: GT up!!:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:26 PM~20368981
> *Not Mucho Chapo
> 
> and as for the Books it was just people voicing opinions,nothing more
> ...


Thats coo hopefully it comes out the way u want it then maybe one of this days u will sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: RAG3ROY, kikiaso805, lacwood, LUV4LACS, tafoya78, SMITEE, BIGJIM, *greenmerc77*, raiderhater719, Chapo, elonzo


Another Legend Kiks :wow: .....What up Paulito :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20369019
> *LOL....when you gonna hit back bumper?
> *


When I let the air out the back tires and jack up the front :dunno: 
after the vyne tyme is done im back to work on myne


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20369026
> *I know huh lol
> Another at least 4 Bad ass rides not to mention the Chopper
> Ok I give up.....Where is that Devil with his Soul deal now?
> *




HAHAHAHAH!! Your the one who missed the church service!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20369026
> *I know huh lol
> Another at least 4 Bad ass rides not to mention the Chopper
> Ok I give up.....Where is that Devil with his Soul deal now?
> *


The Devil gave me my soul back  He said I was way to high maintainence (sp) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20369034
> *Thats coo hopefully it comes out the way u want it then maybe one of this days u will sell it to me :biggrin:
> *


Ju can have dat Serote


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:33 PM~20369048
> *When I let the air out the back tires and jack up the front :dunno:
> after the vyne tyme is done im back to work on myne
> *



Come on dog, your only 80 in. away from getting a plaque


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20369054
> *HAHAHAHAH!! Your the one who missed the church service!
> *


Damn better make da next one


Chit I aint been in a church since they performed my exorcism


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20369054
> *HAHAHAHAH!! Your the one who missed the church service!
> *


He got you there Roy


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20369028
> *I knew it was coming  :biggrin:  GT up!!:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:33 PM~20369048
> *When I let the air out the back tires and jack up the front :dunno:
> after the vyne tyme is done im back to work on myne*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You a foolio




Any Pics? :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20369061
> *Come on dog, your only 80 in. away from getting a  plaque
> *


I better get a bigger jack :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 08:24 PM~20368965
> *What he need is a fleetwood....and I know just where to find one
> *


Thanks for hooking that up Roy..Josh, I would consider myself more of a Chevy man :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:34 PM~20369059
> *Ju can have dat Serote
> *


one mans trash is another mans treasure. let me know where it is and ill pick the bishh up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20369110
> *Thanks for hooking that up Roy..Josh, I would consider myself more of a Chevy man :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 


We call dose Grown Up Cars :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 09:36 PM~20369087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You a foolio
> Any Pics?  :wow:
> *


I just txt you 2..phones been trippin on camera mode today


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20369110
> *Thanks for hooking that up Roy..Josh, I would consider myself more of a Chevy man :biggrin:
> *


GM is GM :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:39 PM~20369123
> *:wow:
> We call dose Grown Up Cars :biggrin:
> *


so true!! Bowtie, all the way


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:42 PM~20369156
> *GM is GM :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que onda Paulito, where u at now?? Korea yet??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 18 2011, 09:39 PM~20369114
> *one mans trash is another mans treasure. let me know where it is and ill pick the bishh up :biggrin:
> *














:0


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 08:42 PM~20369156
> *GM is GM :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :nosad: 












j/p


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:41 PM~20369137
> *I just txt you 2..phones been trippin on camera mode today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey kiks, 
Rumor has it that your IMPALA Shopping soon???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20369199
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> j/p
> *


I gotta try


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:46 PM~20369219
> *Hey kiks,
> Rumor has it that your IMPALA Shopping soon???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

*StreetSeen Magazine heads to Colorado!*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:46 PM~20369219
> *Hey kiks,
> Rumor has it that your IMPALA Shopping soon???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i have a 63 SS vert ill sell... :biggrin: $40k


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20369240
> *StreetSeen Magazine heads to Colorado!
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Aight fellas im out for the night...good to see you on here "smitee"


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 18 2011, 09:57 PM~20369323
> *Aight fellas im out for the night...good to see you on here  "smitee"
> *



Coo bro, still learnin.


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

Roy, 
What you think about GREELEY?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 10:09 PM~20369429
> *Roy,
> What you think about GREELEY?
> *


My car aint gonna be ready I don't think but I'm down to roll


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:49 PM~20369248
> *i have a 63 SS vert ill sell...  :biggrin:  $40k
> *


 :0


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

Im out.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's that video Silvy


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 18 2011, 10:18 PM~20369525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Bro, That shit was tight! Can't get now better than THAT!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 10:27 PM~20369632
> *Damn Bro, That shit was tight! Can't get now better than THAT!!!!
> *


We will be better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Night Colo I'm outskies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everyone!!! damn even sylviano made an appearance... :wow: glad to see everyone gettin' along for the most part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 18 2011, 09:28 PM~20368992
> *YEAH AND I DID NOT EVEN BRING UP THE TAKEOVER LOL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bcuz you ain't taking over shit with your motor on the floor now get your highheeled ass in the kitchen and make your lady a sandwich ol honey do list ass mofo............... :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:46 PM~20369219
> *Hey kiks,
> Rumor has it that your IMPALA Shopping soon???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


another impala damn does anybody want to buy a 59 :biggrin:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

What up Colorado GoodTimers :wave: :wave: :wave: well I'm trying to find this oprea lights for my 87 regal homie they go next to the 1/4 window I've been post this on layitlow every where so if any has them laying around and what to get rid of them please let me know. Thanks homies


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm looking for any old Prestolite motor casings. The ones with the metal band around the middle. Just need the casings. Thanks colowrado!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2011, 01:27 AM~20370897
> *bcuz you ain't taking over shit with your motor on the floor now get your highheeled ass in the kitchen and make your lady a sandwich ol honey do list ass mofo............... :cheesy:
> *


LOL

Whut it dew CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 07:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *.............................* :biggrin: :biggrin: *......*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*What’s up Colorado * :wave: :wave: 
*New Mexico Passing thru....... *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whut it dew!!!


----------



## LA63 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Get to work chapo!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bastards!!!  :twak: :buttkick: 

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/sports...uggets-Thunder/


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

SUP GT INLAND EMPIRE PASSING THREW


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 08:24 AM~20372142
> *Get to work chapo!!!
> *


HATER :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chapo, raiderhater719
What up homie :wave:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20369240
> *StreetSeen Magazine heads to Colorado!
> 
> 
> ...


CLA TIME TO SHOW THAT SUPPORT!!!! EL VAGO THE BROTHER IN GREELEY PUT IT IN STREETSEEN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: WHATS GOOD COLORADO!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 19 2011, 12:16 PM~20373232
> *CLA TIME TO SHOW THAT SUPPORT!!!! EL VAGO THE BROTHER IN GREELEY PUT IT IN STREETSEEN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


whut up chris


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

the lady's kicked ass this weekend they raised over 50 hams and there was some food donations that were split between a church and the Denver rescue mission on Saturday!!!!! then Sunday they threw an Easter egg hunt and pot luck. over 1000 eggs with candy and money were hidden!!!!!!100s of kids attend and had a great time with the Easter bunny!!!!!!you talk about doing things for the commUNITY they don't only talk the talk they walk the walk!!!!!thank you COLORADO LADYS OF LOWRIDIN AND CUSTOM RIDES for a great weekend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 11:29 AM~20373349
> *whut up chris
> *


WHATS GOOD FES


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20373404
> *the lady's kicked ass this weekend they raised over 50 hams and there was some food donations that were split between a church and the Denver rescue mission on Saturday!!!!! then Sunday they threw an Easter egg hunt and pot luck. over 1000 eggs with candy and money were hidden!!!!!!100s of kids attend and had a great time with the Easter bunny!!!!!!you talk about doing things for the commUNITY they don't only talk the talk they walk the walk!!!!!thank you COLORADO LADYS OF LOWRIDIN AND CUSTOM RIDES for a great weekend!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


BIG UPS to the ladies!!!

...& whut up BIG MAN!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20373404
> *the lady's kicked ass this weekend they raised over 50 hams and there was some food donations that were split between a church and the Denver rescue mission on Saturday!!!!! then Sunday they threw an Easter egg hunt and pot luck. over 1000 eggs with candy and money were hidden!!!!!!100s of kids attend and had a great time with the Easter bunny!!!!!!you talk about doing things for the commUNITY they don't only talk the talk they walk the walk!!!!!thank you COLORADO LADYS OF LOWRIDIN AND CUSTOM RIDES for a great weekend!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHATS UP... :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 10:46 AM~20372586
> *HATER :biggrin:
> *


come'n you the BIGGEST HATER I know!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ha ha your not going to let me live that down huh fes!!!lol hey mr t land is my friend on face book !!!lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2011, 12:46 PM~20373481
> *ha ha your not going to let me live that down huh fes!!!lol hey mr t land is my friend on face book !!!lol
> *


 :biggrin: thutz whutz up!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

how you guys doing in the springs?doing a lot of cruzing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2011, 12:59 PM~20373569
> *how you guys  doing in the springs?doing a lot of cruzing?
> *


you know, tryin' to get shit crackin'... but you know how that goes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 11:45 AM~20373473
> *come'n you the BIGGEST HATER I know!!!
> *


NO NO NO U THE BIGGEST HATER :fuq:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=SQ71AVFVFdU :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*JUST 3 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 01:36 PM~20373810
> *NO NO NO U THE BIGGEST HATER :fuq:
> *


jus keep workin' on your vert playa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20373404
> *the lady's kicked ass this weekend they raised over 50 hams and there was some food donations that were split between a church and the Denver rescue mission on Saturday!!!!! then Sunday they threw an Easter egg hunt and pot luck. over 1000 eggs with candy and money were hidden!!!!!!100s of kids attend and had a great time with the Easter bunny!!!!!!you talk about doing things for the commUNITY they don't only talk the talk they walk the walk!!!!!thank you COLORADO LADYS OF LOWRIDIN AND CUSTOM RIDES for a great weekend!!!  :thumbsup:
> *




That's exactly wut I am talking about congrats guys


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 19 2011, 01:38 AM~20370932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 01:35 PM~20374240
> *jus keep workin' on your vert playa!!! :biggrin:
> *


U got it SON :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 12:  :biggrin:   :biggrin: 05 PM~20373175
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chapo, raiderhater719
> What up homie :wave:
> *



Wut up chapo :biggrin: since u got that bad ass impala now when u gonna sell me ur cutty I got food stamps two for one all day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20374251
> *U got it  SON :biggrin:
> *


nah nah you got da son part wrong... im sonnin' you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 02:43 PM~20374293
> *nah nah you got da son part wrong... im sonnin' you!!!
> *


...son


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 01:43 PM~20374293
> *nah nah you got da son part wrong... im sonnin' you!!!
> *


U JUST MET THE MATHAFUKA THAT SON U :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2011, 01:41 PM~20374272
> *Wut up chapo  :biggrin: since u got that bad ass impala now when u gonna sell me ur cutty I got food stamps two for one all day
> *


PIC THIS CAR UP MAN, AND AS FOR FOOD STAMPS IM DOWN TO GET THEM WAS UP


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 01:52 PM~20374354
> *PIC THIS CAR UP MAN, AND AS FOR FOOD STAMPS IM DOWN TO GET THEM WAS UP
> *




:banghead: :nosad:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie*



TAKEOVER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 02:48 PM~20374335
> *U JUST MET THE MATHAFUKA THAT SON U :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nah not yet!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo+Apr 19 2011, 01:36 PM~20374251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys are crazy


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20374421
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie
> TAKEOVER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 02:07 PM~20374441
> *:biggrin:
> *



Ya sabes Papo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 19 2011, 03:08 PM~20374446
> *Ya sabes Papo
> *


yessur


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 19 2011, 02:02 PM~20374421
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie
> TAKEOVER</span><span style=\'color:yellow\'>!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: U GOT IT BUDDY


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHAT UP IZZY, PEGA ME EN LA CABESA FOR WHAT I SAID :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20374544
> *WHAT UP IZZY, PEGUAME EN EL CULO FOR WHAT I SAID :twak:
> *


FIXED LOL!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie







WHAT UP CHAPO U FIND THEM LASHES YET??? LMK


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 02:21 PM~20374544
> *WHAT UP IZZY, PEGA ME EN LA CABESA FOR WHAT I SAID :twak:
> *



You know better!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 02:26 PM~20374576
> *FIXED LOL!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


HOW THE FUCK DID U DO THAT FUCKER I KNOW I DIDNT WRITE THAT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 19 2011, 02:26 PM~20374576
> *FIXED LOL!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 02:31 PM~20374608
> *HOW THE FUCK DID U DO THAT FUCKER I KNOW I DIDNT WRITE THAT
> *




WOW!!!!! Still a newbie :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, *curiousdos*, lacwood, LOS_RUTHLESS


Wuz up Chris



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 19 2011, 02:27 PM~20374590
> *Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo, fesboogie
> WHAT UP CHAPO U FIND THEM LASHES YET??? LMK
> *


DAMN HOMIE U WERE GONA CALL ME YESTERDAY TO REMIND ME :biggrin: 
ILL TRY TO REMEMBER AFTER WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 02:33 PM~20374622
> *DAMN HOMIE U WERE GONA CALL ME YESTERDAY TO REMIND ME :biggrin:
> ILL TRY TO REMEMBER AFTER WORK :thumbsup:
> *


ya i no then them fuckers called me in at 4 i didnt get off till late but ill remind u today a lil bit later too :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 03:31 PM~20374608
> *HOW THE FUCK DID U DO THAT FUCKER I KNOW I DIDNT WRITE THAT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 03:31 PM~20374608
> *HOW THE FUCK DID U DO THAT FUCKER I KNOW I DIDNT WRITE THAT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 19 2011, 02:54 PM~20374771
> *:roflmao:
> *


what bigceez :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 03:10 PM~20374892
> *what (FIXED) :biggrin:*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 04:10 PM~20374892
> *what bigceez :wave:
> *



What's good primo!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up ricky and chapo :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:45 PM~20368592
> *LUV4LACS, kikiaso805, RAG3ROY, raiderhater719, Chapo, BIGJIM, SMITEE
> 
> check it out homie...  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20375958
> *What's up ricky and chapo :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS THE LAC COMING OUT (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 19 2011, 07:02 PM~20375958
> *What's up ricky and chapo :wave:
> *




Wut up josh :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking Good Ken
Hey homie you got any pics of behind your backseat with the top up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 07:21 PM~20376088
> *Looking Good Ken
> Hey homie you got any pics of behind your backseat with the top up?
> *


woah woah Roy do you know him like that?? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2011, 07:25 PM~20376114
> *woah woah Roy do you know him like that?? :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 




:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess it's called the tub part
Or Well part
Just wondering how the interior looks there with the top up


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 19 2011, 07:21 PM~20376088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: we fellow rag owners, we can ask ?s like that and not sound all jots :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 07:31 PM~20376155
> *I guess it's called the tub part
> Or Well part
> Just wondering how the interior looks there with the top up
> *


when its all put together all u see is the well liner... I seen all my connections to my amps n shit like that though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 19 2011, 07:32 PM~20376161
> *i dont but i looked behind there today... anything specific u looking for/at?
> :yes:  :yes:  we fellow rag owners, we can ask ?s like that and not sound all jots  :biggrin:
> *


Just seeing how the interior is lined up along the back seat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20376169
> *when its all put together all u see is the well liner...  I seen all my connections to my amps n shit like that though.
> *


Ok where the Well liner meets the back seat is like 6" down on the angle Iron right?
Is yours attached by buttons,snaps,ect?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 07:36 PM~20376180
> *Ok where the Well liner meets the back seat is like 6" down on the angle Iron right?
> Is yours attached by buttons,snaps,ect?
> *


yea somthing like that, im not to sure how its attached. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:14 PM~20376041
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS THE LAC COMING OUT (NO ****) :biggrin:
> *


Very slowly  
But it'll get there :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:40 PM~20376213
> *Very slowly
> But it'll get there :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Fa shooooooww :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL and CO


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 19 2011, 09:31 AM~20372191
> *Bastards!!!    :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/sports...uggets-Thunder/
> *


I thought the same thing!!! :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

what up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Broncos home opener on monday night against the raiders..if there is football this year :dunno: I can just imagine the Roy/Ricky bets :around: :buttkick: hno: hno: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some special order gold tank rods for a customer.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2011, 01:27 AM~20370897
> *bcuz you ain't taking over shit with your motor on the floor now get your highheeled ass in the kitchen and make your lady a sandwich ol honey do list ass mofo............... :cheesy:
> *


U KEEP TALKING SHIT LARRY I GONNA MAKE U GET IN THE KITCHEN........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 PM~20377872
> *Broncos home opener on monday night against the raiders..if there is football this year :dunno: I can just imagine the Roy/Ricky bets :around:  :buttkick:  hno:  hno:  :loco:  :rimshot:
> *



We should all get together and watch it  <lil joto>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 PM~20377873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I likes me som golds :yes:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20378109
> *I likes me som golds :yes:
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wad up roy :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 PM~20378195
> *wad up roy :wave:
> *


Not much homie just getting ready to hit da sack mayne
How you been AJ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2333508577.html


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:04 PM~20378219
> *Not much homie just getting ready to hit da sack mayne
> How you been AJ?
> *


same her bro..not much homie jus pushin to be ready 4 NM...you ready for the new cinco


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 11:20 PM~20378359
> *MY DAD HAS A SET OF 13X7 SUPREMES HE HAS A TOTAL OF 5 RIMS AND 5 TIRES IN FAIR CONDITION ONE TIRE IS BRAND NEW PM ME IF INTRESTED OR GIVE ME A CALL 719 464 1029 (HE"S ASKING 300 OR TRADE FOR SOME 13X7 KNOCK OFFS)
> *



HEY HOMIE, CHECK WITH CHRIS FROM CITYWIDE.....


----------



## SMITEE (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 11:20 PM~20378359
> *MY DAD HAS A SET OF 13X7 SUPREMES HE HAS A TOTAL OF 5 RIMS AND 5 TIRES IN FAIR CONDITION ONE TIRE IS BRAND NEW PM ME IF INTRESTED OR GIVE ME A CALL 719 464 1029 (HE"S ASKING 300 OR TRADE FOR SOME 13X7 KNOCK OFFS)
> *



HE WAS LOOKING FOR A SET OF SUPREMES


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMITEE_@Apr 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20378378
> *HE WAS LOOKING FOR A SET OF SUPREMES
> *


coo ill hit him up bro


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20377971
> *We should all get together and watch it  <lil joto>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WHUT IT DEW COLORADO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 PM~20377873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't you call and say my shit came in the mail


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up richie any luck on them parts


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 20 2011, 07:48 AM~20379691
> *What's up richie any luck on them parts
> *


I have got my feelers out and still have two sheds to go thru I will call did u find out what side u needed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 PM~20377872
> *Broncos home opener on monday night against the raiders..if there is football this year :dunno: I can just imagine the Roy/Ricky bets :around:  :buttkick:  hno:  hno:  :loco:  :rimshot:
> *



I will be at that game.....if there is one :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20378607
> *if you make it all joto im there...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :wow: your something else chapo!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2011, 10:15 AM~20380545
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :wow: your something else chapo!!!
> *







Haha u guys funny :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up fes?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

my bad what up Danny, Chapo, Ceez! :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2011, 09:15 AM~20380545
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :wow: your something else chapo!!!
> *


HOW THE HELL U DOING THAT HATER :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :shhh: :shhh: :rant: :loco: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 09:32 AM~20380598
> *my bad what up Danny, Chapo, Ceez! :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE IM READY FOR THE BBQ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 10:31 AM~20380593
> *what up fes?
> *


whutz good kiko!!! how you been homie?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 20 2011, 10:35 AM~20380608
> *HOW THE HELL U DOING THAT HATER :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :rant:  :loco:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

same here fellas... ready to do the damn thing homies


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2011, 10:19 AM~20380937
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wat it do fes chapo :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HAPPY 420 haha :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 20 2011, 11:46 AM~20381524
> *Wat it do fes chapo :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP ERIC HOWS DALLAS TEXAS SON :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 20 2011, 11:55 AM~20381595
> *WHAT UP ERIC HOWS HOUSTON TEXAS SON :biggrin:
> *


(FIXED) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 11:31 AM~20381021
> *same here fellas... ready to do the damn thing homies
> *


   we'll definitely see you out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:46 PM~20381524
> *Wat it do fes chapo :cheesy:
> *


whutz good eric!!! didn't even know you was down in texas till chapo told me yesterday... next time make his ass go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:57 PM~20381608
> *(FIXED) :biggrin:
> *


your learning son!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 20 2011, 11:57 AM~20381608
> *(FIXED) :biggrin:
> *



You figured it out!!!!! :wow: Ya era tiempo :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 10:32 AM~20380598
> *my bad what up Danny, Chapo, Ceez! :cheesy:
> *



What's GOOD papa!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT UP CO.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 09:32 AM~20380598
> *my bad what up Danny, Chapo, Ceez! :cheesy:
> *


What up homeboy.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

fesboogie, Chapo, BIGJIM, Whats up homies. :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good danny!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

ROys gonna love this!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20383753
> *ROys gonna love this!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the old duece roy?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I TOLD HIM TO KEEP THAT CAR THAT SHIT WAS BAD!!!!! BUT I HOPE WHAT HE GOT PLANNED FOR THAT 64 IS BETTER HOR HIM I MEAN AFTER ALL IT IS A RAG :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHAT UP CO I GOT SOME 13S I NEED TO SELL TO PICK UP THESE CENTER GOLDS I WANT I NEED $280 I GOT 5 RIMS TOTAL ONE AINT A DEEP DISH BUT THAT ONE HAS A BRAND NEW TIRE THE RIMS THEM SELVES AINT IN BAD SHAPE NO MAJOR DENTS AND NO RUST SPOTS AT ALL LMK 719-640-1497 THATS MY CELL SO CALL OR TEXT ANYTIME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20383753
> *ROys gonna love this!
> 
> 
> ...


   the duece is lookin' good!!! :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

whats crackin 719 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20382904
> *fesboogie, Chapo, BIGJIM, Whats up homies.  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


was up danny


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20384682
> *whats crackin 719 :biggrin:
> *


was up GOODTIMER


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 20 2011, 06:58 PM~20384852
> *was up GOODTIMER
> *


was crackin loko


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

My 36 Birthday party Primera and Goodtimes :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What the hell nuggets


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 20 2011, 08:53 PM~20385277
> *What the hell nuggets
> *




:wow: :twak:  :uh:  :ugh: :tears: :dunno: :banghead: :loco: :sprint: 







AND THATS ABOUT IT!!!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20383753
> *ROys gonna love this!
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to AZ dogg? If yes... I'll see you there


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Have a cutty for sale fully wrapped and molded frame so much shit done to list


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20383753
> *ROys gonna love this!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah gotta love dat bish
I miss dat bucket :happysad: 


I actually took that picture and Manny asked if he can use it on a shirt.
I agreed in exchange for a shirt......I never got one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 20 2011, 05:55 PM~20383957
> *Is that the old duece roy?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 20 2011, 10:01 PM~20385873
> *Have a cutty for sale  fully wrapped and molded frame so much shit done to list
> *


PM SMITEE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:13 PM~20384973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy 36th Danny
Imma need some pointers soon on glassing....Gonna do my trunk :0 :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS, RAG3ROY, OVERTIME, ~SHOTTY~

check ur PM :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:56 PM~20385835
> *are you going to AZ dogg?  If yes... I'll see you there
> *


Cip or Me?
If me....no I be a broke mofo,but I'll be in Burque the 5th
If Cip....probably so...he a Baller


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:08 PM~20385947
> *Cip or Me?
> If me....no I be a broke mofo,but I'll be in Burque the 5th
> If Cip....probably so...he a Baller
> *


i'll see you here my brotha.. you bringing your vert? 

Cip gets some of that Indian $$ (indian DOT not feather) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 20 2011, 10:11 PM~20385969
> *i'll see you here my brotha..  you bringing your vert?
> Yeah it should be ready :cheesy:
> Cip gets some of that Indian $$  (indian DOT not feather)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2336880414.html :wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20386093
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2336880414.html :wow:
> *


good price


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody seen dis guy lately?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:44 PM~20386226
> *Anybody seen dis guy lately?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: WTF ?!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:44 PM~20386226
> *Anybody seen dis guy lately?
> 
> 
> ...









Haha that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20386242
> *:wow:  WTF ?!
> *


:dunno:




I found it when I was searching the Colorado topic for somethin(not as joto as pic) :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS !!!!!*


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385947
> *Cip or Me?
> If me....no I be a broke mofo,but I'll be in Burque the 5th
> If Cip....probably so...Cip gets some of that Indian $ (indian DOT not feather)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 11:15 PM~20386411
> *:dunno:
> I found it when I was searching the Colorado topic for somethin(not as joto as pic) :happysad:
> *


I was just upset that he never sent me that pic.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:44 PM~20386226
> *Anybody seen dis guy lately?
> 
> 
> ...


I am right here Roy and ceez u never asked no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:19 AM~20387023
> *I am right here Roy and ceez u never asked no ****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:420: Graveyards suck!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 04:48 AM~20387376
> *:420: Graveyards suck!
> *


I bet it 
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 21 2011, 04:49 AM~20387380
> *I bet it
> :happysad:
> *



Whats GOOD brother?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:19 AM~20387023
> *I am right here Roy and ceez u never asked no ****
> *


You got pics of that plaque?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 05:13 AM~20387403
> *Whats GOOD brother?
> *


Getting ready to head out the door to Lakewood :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 21 2011, 05:16 AM~20387405
> *Getting ready to head out the door to Lakewood :happysad:
> *



Drive safe!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 21 2011, 05:15 AM~20387404
> *You got pics of that plaque?
> *


What plaque?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 21 2011, 07:29 AM~20387729
> *
> *


Hello


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:08 PM~20385947
> *Cip or Me?
> If me....no I be a broke mofo,but I'll be in Burque the 5th
> If Cip....probably so...he a Baller
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA Im not a BALLER im a ROLLER!!!! Just doin what we do! :biggrin: 
And ya im going to Phoenix


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 20 2011, 10:11 PM~20385969
> *i'll see you here my brotha..  you bringing your vert?
> 
> Cip gets some of that Indian $$  (indian DOT not feather)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mothafuckin DAVE CHAPPELLE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 09:07 PM~20385928
> *Happy 36th Danny
> Imma need some pointers soon on glassing....Gonna do my trunk :0  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime homie. Do it before you put your pumps back in.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 09:44 PM~20386226
> *Anybody seen dis guy lately?
> 
> 
> ...


I think I seen him in the casual encounter section on craigslist. :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 21 2011, 07:17 AM~20387889
> *BWAHAHAHAHA Im not a BALLER im a ROLLER!!!! Just doin what we do!  :biggrin:
> And ya im going to Phoenix
> *


What up Cip!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL and CO :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 AM~20388560
> *Wut up LIL and CO  :0
> *


What sup ricky? What's happenin everyone :dunno: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 21 2011, 08:19 AM~20387899
> *Mothafuckin DAVE CHAPPELLE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 21 2011, 11:50 AM~20389125
> *What sup ricky? What's happenin everyone :dunno:  :wave:
> *



Wut up josh how u doing man how is ur ride coming along


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS CRACKIN COLORADO


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wassup Colorado, 

I am doing my spring cleaning and have some stuff to clear out.

Let me know if your interested and ill post pics.

BRAND NEW 14x7 96 spoke crosslace ZENITH wheels.

USED 14x7 center gold 100 spoke Daytons with brand new tires.

Set of Dayton gold dog ear knockoffs, gold faded but good for daily.

Set of Dayton gold hex knockoffs with chips (pretty beat but good for daily)

2 BRAND NEW left side gold dayton smooth hex knockoffs.

5 NEW bottles of british wire wheel cleaner.

NEW impact knockoff tool for hex 

NEW Knockoff tool for 2 bar knockoffs (no more hammering your 2 bars)


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Got a CINCO special for everyone!

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS was $10.00 NOW $8.00ea

CHROME MOTORS was 105.00 NOW $95.00ea

Prices good thru Cinco De Mayo. 

Stop by my vendor booth at the Cinco show here in Pueblo on the 7th and say whats up!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 21 2011, 12:56 PM~20389531
> *Wassup Colorado,
> 
> I am doing my spring cleaning and have some stuff to clear out.
> ...



How much for the 2bar knockoff tool?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 21 2011, 12:56 PM~20389531
> *Wassup Colorado,
> 
> I am doing my spring cleaning and have some stuff to clear out.
> ...



How much for the center golds man PM me


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WUT UP GUYS HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE FRAME I THINK IT IS 1/4 INCH STEEL $500 obo PM ME OR CALL IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up co :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 21 2011, 12:56 PM~20389531
> *Wassup Colorado,
> 
> I am doing my spring cleaning and have some stuff to clear out.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 21 2011, 03:25 PM~20390526
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I think I messed that up, pm me a price for the Z's and D's please


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

All PM's answered :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 21 2011, 03:36 PM~20390593
> *All PM's answered  :biggrin:
> *


Good prices on them wheels


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 21 2011, 03:38 PM~20390611
> *Good prices on them wheels
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up CO riderz ?!!!!!


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wat up ceez ? Hru today ?


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wats up Ricky ? Hru?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 21 2011, 02:36 PM~20390593
> *All PM's answered  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391122
> *:wave:
> *


Wazzup Izzy, hit me up when you get home.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 21 2011, 04:29 PM~20390973
> *Wats up Ricky ? Hru?
> *



I am good on this wonderful and blessed day :biggrin:


----------



## Minilove92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where u gonna be at Fo cinco? Ricky


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 21 2011, 04:44 PM~20391573
> *Where u gonna be at Fo cinco? Ricky
> *


I CAN ANSWER FOR RICKY ON THAT ONE CUZ WE STILL UNDICIDED AND HAVENT EVEN TALKED TO OUR GUYS BOUT IT BUT OUR OFFICERS MEETING IS THIS SATURDAY SO THE MEETING SHOULD BE SOON AS WELL AND WE WILL BE SET IN STONE ON WHAT WERE DOIN FOR CINCO :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS, Scooter9495, fesboogie



WHAT UP DANNY AND FES!!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 21 2011, 05:44 PM~20391980
> *LOS_RUTHLESS, Scooter9495, fesboogie
> WHAT UP DANNY AND FES!!!!
> *


Whats up Los. Just chillin at home. Stop by the chop tomorrow some time. Gotta nice 67 Impala im workin on. Maybe even tonight.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20392035
> *Whats up Los. Just chillin at home. Stop by the chop tomorrow some time. Gotta nice 67 Impala im workin on. Maybe even tonight.
> *


HIT ME UP IF U GO THERE TONIGHT ILL SWING BY AND FOR SURE TOMORROW TOO ILL ROLL THRU WHEN I GET OUTTA SCHOOL ILL HIT U UP ANDMAKE SURE UR THERE


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Scooter9495, RAG3ROY, fesboogie Good afternoon fellas. Waasapping Colorado :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good los & danny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minilove92_@Apr 21 2011, 04:21 PM~20390932
> *Wat up ceez ? Hru today ?
> *



Whats good brother....hows everything in your neck of the woods?>


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus crackin wheres everybody at???lakers and nuggets played last night, so where the damn party at :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

whut up ceez??u invisible o que :ninja:


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

sup Tweedy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2011, 08:28 PM~20392754
> *whut up ceez??u invisible o que :ninja:
> *



Whats good papo? Any bites on the Caddi yet?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

a couple but nothing in stone yet :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20393247
> *a couple but nothing in stone yet :happysad:
> *



What are you looking for?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

78 or 79 monte...really interested in impalas right now too :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393306
> *78 or 79 monte...really interested in impalas right now too :biggrin:
> *



Gotta a 66 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393316
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whats good papa!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20393309
> *Gotta a 66  :biggrin:
> *


got pics??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2011, 09:34 PM~20393337
> *got pics??
> *



Im kidding bro..its in pieces right now. Shes getting ready for paint.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

oh :happysad: GOOD one mane...had me going for a second there..checking 2 impalas out now :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The 66 now getting ready for paint 










some of the goodies shes getting when done


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 21 2011, 09:50 PM~20393434
> *oh :happysad: GOOD one mane...had me going for a second there..checking 2 impalas out now :0
> *



I have always loved those big body boxed Caddis, yours should go quick!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 08:52 PM~20393451
> *The 66 now getting ready for paint
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good & lots of chrome!!
Those wheels are nice too, Z's? :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 21 2011, 10:20 PM~20393709
> *Lookin good & lots of chrome!!
> Those wheels are nice too, Z's? :dunno:
> *



Thanks brother! Nah..the wheels are just Chinas...im a baller on a budget :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20393739
> *Thanks brother! Nah..the wheels are just Chinas...im a baller on a budget  :happysad:
> *


Let you tell it :biggrin: 

Nice looking lotion Ceez (No Joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20393786
> *Let you tell it :biggrin:
> 
> Nice looking lotion Ceez (No Joto)
> *



lol...thanks bro...how was Lakewood ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 10:44 PM~20393935
> *lol...thanks bro...how was Lakewood ?
> *


I been working there all week
It's cool just gas is costing me $35 a day to get to work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:cheesy: nice chrome


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20394029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you foolio . Some better prices also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 10:54 PM~20394053
> *Damn...do they give you a per deim or cover your gas?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 21 2011, 10:57 PM~20394088
> *:nosad:
> *


 :angry: 

Well at least you got a yobby yob...bitter sweet.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20393739
> *Thanks brother! Nah..the wheels are just Chinas...im a baller on a budget  :happysad:
> *


I just ordered some triple gold double cross laced wheels from my homie Phillipa. It's gonna take a minute to build them since they've only built a couple of sets but I can't wait.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2011, 11:31 PM~20394379
> *I just ordered some triple gold double cross laced wheels from my homie Phillipa. It's gonna take a minute to build them since they've only built a couple of sets but I can't wait.
> *



:thumbsup: pics when you get em


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2011, 11:31 PM~20394379
> *I just ordered some triple gold double cross laced wheels from my homie Phillipa. It's gonna take a minute to build them since they've only built a couple of sets but I can't wait.
> *


 :0 :wow: what's up larry


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

For all my sophisticated vatos. Today is Earth Day, April 22 and Starbucks is inviting everyone to bring in a reusable mug or tumbler and get a free brewed coffee or tea. Your choice of brew, hot or iced. :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 22 2011, 07:15 AM~20395399
> *For all my sophisticated vatos.  Today is Earth Day, April 22 and Starbucks is inviting everyone to bring in a reusable mug or tumbler and get a free brewed coffee or tea. Your choice of brew, hot or iced.  :wow:
> *


when u gonna pick up those cylinders??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP IVAN AND CEEZ


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 22 2011, 07:24 AM~20395430
> *when u gonna pick up those cylinders??
> *


Today homie what time you gonna be home?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 20 2011, 07:13 PM~20384973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This song fits you guys check it out :biggrin: 
http://youtu.be/-b6qvZAjbpM


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 22 2011, 07:38 AM~20395490
> *Today homie what time you gonna be home?
> *


ILL BE HOME ALL DAYS GIVE ME A CALL WHEN EVERS


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 22 2011, 07:42 AM~20395524
> *ILL BE HOME ALL DAYS GIVE ME A CALL WHEN EVERS
> *


K homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Apr 22 2011, 02:21 AM~20394624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much bro whats going on?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 22 2011, 07:42 AM~20395524
> *ILL BE HOME ALL DAYS GIVE ME A CALL WHEN EVERS
> *


no scleshas today compadre?? :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 22 2011, 08:30 AM~20395448
> *WUS SUP IVAN AND CEEZ
> *



Que onda senor Wrinkles?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:04 AM~20395657
> *ya fo sho
> 
> Not much bro whats going on?
> *


Chillin....in vacation mode :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 22 2011, 08:30 AM~20395448
> *WUS SUP IVAN AND CEEZ
> *


Hey whats up bro howve you been ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...


This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.

please come out and support the Bike Show


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 22 2011, 12:39 PM~20397040
> *There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...
> This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that's wus sup Chris..start of the bike season for the riders


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Got a CINCO special for everyone!

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS was $10.00 NOW $8.00ea

CHROME MOTORS was 105.00 NOW $95.00ea

Prices good thru Cinco De Mayo. 

Stop by my vendor booth at the Cinco show here in Pueblo on the 7th and say whats up!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 21 2011, 10:54 PM~20394053
> *Damn...do they give you a per deim or cover your gas?
> I got you foolio . Some better prices also
> *


better prices? :wow: :wow: that jus means more chrome


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 22 2011, 02:55 PM~20397425
> *what up coLOWrado??? :biggrin:
> *


whutz good fam!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20397040
> *There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...
> This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.
> 
> ...




Good lookin Chris!!! RUTHLESS will be there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 22 2011, 02:06 PM~20397191
> *What up CO! Got a CINCO special for everyone!
> 
> ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS was $10.00 NOW $8.00ea
> ...


good deal homie


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 22 2011, 07:15 AM~20395399
> *For all my sophisticated vatos.  Today is Earth Day, April 22 and Starbucks is inviting everyone to bring in a reusable mug or tumbler and get a free brewed coffee or tea. Your choice of brew, hot or iced.  :wow:
> *


not into starbucks danny but you gonna be working this weekend??i might need your audio skills SOON, VERY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 22 2011, 12:39 PM~20397040
> *There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...
> This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.
> 
> ...


WE will be there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20397040
> *There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...
> This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.
> 
> ...


Big Ups Chris on that whole situation :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 22 2011, 03:27 PM~20397578
> *better prices? :wow:  :wow: that jus means more chrome
> *


What's the turn around Ceez and how mush for Bumpers?
Can they be ready by the CityWide picnic?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 03:35 PM~20397878
> *What's the turn around Ceez and how mush for Bumpers?
> Can they be ready by the CityWide picnic?
> *


how mush for full chrome undies through that connect??? :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 03:35 PM~20397878
> *What's the turn around Ceez and how mush for Bumpers?
> Can they be ready by the CityWide picnic?
> *


how mush monies for full chrome undies through that connect??? :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 22 2011, 06:51 PM~20398583
> *how mush for full chrome undies through that connect??? :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 04:35 PM~20397878
> *What's the turn around Ceez and how mush for Bumpers?
> Can they be ready by the CityWide picnic?
> *



2 Week turn around....one piece bumpers $200


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 07:22 PM~20398729
> *2 Week turn around....one piece bumpers $200
> *


Mine are 3 piece bro :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 22 2011, 06:53 PM~20398589
> *how mush monies for full chrome undies through that connect??? :happysad:
> *



Whats your email addy...I will send you the price list


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 07:30 PM~20398782
> *Mine are 3 piece bro :happysad:
> *



$250


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20398851
> *$250
> *


When can I drop em off ,where ,and when can I get em back :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: BAAAALLIN' :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: PROGRESS! I likes!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to catch up :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:41 PM~20399161
> *Just trying to catch up :happysad:
> *



SHIT...you trying to lap us! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 08:53 PM~20399262
> *SHIT...you trying to lap us!  :biggrin:
> *


Nah I'm on the Late train I shoulda started a long Time before


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to My Fellow Brother Josh I may be able to play again soon(No Joto)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :shhh:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 22 2011, 02:06 PM~20397191
> *What up CO! Got a CINCO special for everyone!
> 
> ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS was $10.00 NOW $8.00ea
> ...


Need more info on the show in Pueblo on the 7th cuz its news to me. the where and how to get there info


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMIE CARLOS DOIN THE DAMN THANG :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WISH MINE WAS AT THAT POINT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20398832
> *Whats your email addy...I will send you the price list
> *


Can you send me one too?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20397040
> *There will be a Bike Show at the CityWide Picnic...it will be an open bike show for all that are interested. No Entry Fees...Prizes...
> This is not a CityWde Bike Show...i discussed this with the heads of the other clubs and we want to give the kids something for them and all that is interested. and since we already have the spot locked down.
> 
> ...


if I knew for sure I could go I'd be asking about pedal cars :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20399651
> *if I knew for sure I could go I'd be asking about pedal cars :biggrin:
> *


your gay. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 22 2011, 09:56 PM~20399667
> *your gay. :biggrin:
> *


ur gayer


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Im gay as fuck & Fesor is my daddy!!! I am his son & will alwayz be his son!!! :shhh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20399721
> *Im gay as fuck & Fesor is my daddy!!! I am his son & will alwayz be his son!!!  :shhh:
> *


someone forgot to log out huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20399721
> *Im gay as fuck & Fesor is my daddy!!! I am his son & will alwayz be his son!!!  :shhh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20399721
> *Im gay as fuck & Fesor is my daddy!!! I am his son & will alwayz be his son!!!  :shhh:
> *


nice to know.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20399721
> *Im gay as fuck & Fesor is my daddy!!! I am his son & will alwayz be his son!!!  :shhh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:03 PM~20399734
> *someone forgot to log out huh
> *


why do you say tthat!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:07 PM~20399768
> *why do you say tthat!!! LOL!!!
> *


that or your really coming out the closet :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20399756
> *nice to know.
> *


Hello my friend :wave:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 07:31 PM~20399092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!
Any progress in better than no progress :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:08 PM~20399785
> *Hello my friend :wave:
> *


whats up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:07 PM~20399777
> *that or your really coming out the closet :biggrin:
> *


A walk in Closet,how fast that came out :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Apr 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20399792
> *whats up?
> *


Just got done watching the game...you?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20399768
> *why do you say tthat!!! LOL!!!
> *


DAMN FORGOT TO LOG OUT FESSOR UR A FUCKING ASSHOLE U FUCKING LITTLE ASS DICK (NO JOTO) :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :rant: :rant: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn:  :twak: :twak: OK I THINK IM BETER :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20399812
> *DAMN FORGOT TO LOG OUT  FESSOR UR A FUCKING ASSHOLE U FUCKING LITTLE ASS DICK (NO JOTO) :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :rant:  :rant:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :burn:  :guns:  :burn:    :twak:  :twak:  OK I THINK IM BETER :biggrin:
> *


wait the fuck up how you know what size of dick he has??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20399812
> *DAMN FORGOT TO LOG OUT  FESSOR UR A FUCKING ASSHOLE U FUCKING LITTLE ASS DICK (NO JOTO) :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :rant:  :rant:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :burn:  :guns:  :burn:    :twak:  :twak:  OK I THINK IM BETER :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20399770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :tears: :nono: :barf: :banghead: 

I guess rooting for the Lakers is better than rooting for the Gayders


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:13 PM~20399817
> *wait the fuck up how you know what size of dick he has??
> *


CAUSE HIS WIFE TOLD ME SO :biggrin: LOL


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20399810
> *Just got done watching the game...you?
> *


chillin


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

DONT LET THIS ASSHOLE GET A HOLD OF UR COMPUTER AND STAY LOGGED ON CAUSE HE STARTS TO EXPRES HIS TRUE FEELINGS ON SOME ONE ELSE LOG IN :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 PM~20399821
> *:angry:  :tears:  :nono:  :barf:  :banghead:
> 
> I guess rooting for the Lakers is better than rooting for the Gayders
> *


 :uh: 

I guess Rollin in a Monte is Better than Rollin in a Pinto


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:16 PM~20399839
> *CAUSE HIS WIFE TOLD ME SO :biggrin: LOL
> *


bwahahaha


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20399777
> *that or your really coming out the closet :biggrin:
> *


 :fuq: LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 22 2011, 09:50 PM~20399635
> *Can you send me one too?
> *



Pm me your email addy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:20 PM~20399872
> *:uh:
> 
> I guess Rollin in a Monte is Better than Rollin in a Pinto
> *


Don't act like ur better than a monte hater :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:22 PM~20399886
> *Don't act like ur better than a monte hater :cheesy:
> *


I think you just call yourself Most Hated because you think Most people are Haters


I aint better than a Monte I just didn't have any other come back since I know nothing about homeboy :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 PM~20399902
> *I think you just call yourself Most Hated because you think Most people are Haters
> I aint better than a Monte I just didn't have any other come back since I know nothing about homeboy :happysad:
> *



I thought CITY WIDE was going to have to change their name to Most Hated for a second there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So is there gonna be a Function in LJ this year or Guat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY+Apr 22 2011, 10:24 PM~20399902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:26 PM~20399924
> *So is there gonna be a Function in LJ this year or Guat?
> *


probably or guat :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Everyone... just reading up on Chapo's coming out party!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20399913
> *I thought CITY WIDE was going to have to change their name to Most Hated for a second there
> *


I don't think anybody really meant it like that lol
But I think a few of us were looked at like we should be called MOST HATERS :happysad:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20399872
> *:uh:
> 
> I guess Rollin in a Monte is Better than Rollin in a Pinto
> *


hahaha
so true :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:28 PM~20399938
> *probably or guat :cheesy:
> *


We yust trying to get an Annual schedule going of functions to make and yous guys name came up. :0


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:42 PM~20390188
> *WUT UP GUYS HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE FRAME I THINK IT IS 1/4 INCH STEEL $500 obo PM ME OR CALL IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> 
> ...



its 1/4 dam i hate seein cars i build go to shit :thumbsdown: :angel:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 09:21 PM~20399879
> *Pm me your email addy
> *


pm sent


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 22 2011, 10:29 PM~20399944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...I know...all in good fun.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20399962
> *We yust trying to get an Annual schedule going of functions to make and yous guys name came up. :0
> *


I'd have to say no if my guess is right.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somebody better pick that frame up
Metal aint cheap anymore,and I seen Manuel's welds years ago and they were laid out like dimes....so I'm sure it has nice welds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:32 PM~20399979
> *I'd have to say no if my guess is right.
> *


That sucks Big Fat Green Hairy leprechaun Nuts :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 22 2011, 09:29 PM~20399944
> *Whutz Good Everyone... just reading up on Chapo's coming out party!!!  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK U ASSHOLE :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:  :fuq: :fuq: OK I THINK IM GOOD AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Off to sleep :420:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 23 2011, 06:54 AM~20401541
> *Off to sleep :420:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 22 2011, 03:09 PM~20397767
> *not into starbucks danny but you gonna be working this weekend??i might need your audio skills SOON, VERY SOON :biggrin:
> *


Anytime homie. Hit me up. My number is listed below.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 22 2011, 10:43 PM~20400057
> *FUCK U ASSHOLE :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq: OK I THINK IM GOOD AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Brandon marshall's wife stabbed him??? daaaammmmnnn :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20398832
> *Whats your email addy...I will send you the price list
> *


[email protected]  thanks Ceez


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20399996
> *That sucks Big Fat Green Hairy leprechaun Nuts :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: never heard that one before but i concur :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS, raiderhater719




WHAT UP RICK


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Apr 22 2011, 09:31 PM~20399967
> *its 1/4 dam i hate seein cars i build go to shit :thumbsdown:  :angel:
> *


COULDNT SAY I NO WHAT U MEAN THIS IS MY FIRST LOWRIDER BUT I BET IT SUCKS TOO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 23 2011, 11:34 AM~20402546
> *LOS_RUTHLESS, raiderhater719
> WHAT UP RICK
> *



Wut up see u at one :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 23 2011, 10:10 AM~20402110
> *[email protected]  thanks Ceez
> *



Sent...


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 22 2011, 08:16 PM~20399423
> *Need more info on the show in Pueblo on the 7th cuz its news to me. the where and how to get there info
> *





















I-25 south to the 13th St exit. Left onto Santa Fe. Down to 8th St, left on 8th. Come over the bridge that crosses over I-25, Make your first right after the bridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 23 2011, 12:55 PM~20402874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good bye rag3roy.....welcome vynetyme :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 23 2011, 02:55 PM~20403648
> *Good bye rag3roy.....welcome vynetyme :wave:
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 22 2011, 12:18 PM~20396915
> *Hey whats up bro howve you been ?
> *


BEEN GOOD BRO AND YOU..... WUS SUP WITH THAT CUTTY OF YOURS OR YOU JUST PUTTING WORK IN THE 64


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP LOS AND AJ


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2011, 03:15 PM~20403742
> *WUS SUP LOS AND AJ
> *


JUST KICKIN IT WHAT UP WIT U WRINKLES


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20399651
> *if I knew for sure I could go I'd be asking about pedal cars :biggrin:
> *


Bikes, pedal cars, trikes, models, etc....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2011, 04:15 PM~20403740
> *BEEN GOOD BRO AND YOU..... WUS SUP WITH THAT CUTTY OF YOURS OR YOU JUST PUTTING WORK IN THE 64
> *


JUST PUTTING ALL MY MONEY INTO A CLASSIC


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 23 2011, 03:15 PM~20403742
> *WUS SUP LOS AND AJ
> *


whats GOOD wrinkles


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

What up colorado? just stopping by...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHAT UP CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@Apr 23 2011, 06:48 PM~20404367
> *WHAT UP CO :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 23 2011, 03:55 PM~20403648
> *Good bye rag3roy.....welcome vynetyme :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up Big Josh
Hey can you ask Los how mush he'll charge to paint some Oakleys the same color as my car?


----------



## chale.brown719 (Jun 19, 2010)

Q-vo CO uffin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 07:01 PM~20404433
> *:wave:
> What up Big Josh
> Hey can you ask Los how mush he'll charge to paint some Oakleys the same color as my car?
> *


Sure bro. He did the trunk, hood, door jambs and dash today btw. Ill need to get them shades by tuesday before I take off for the week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 23 2011, 07:24 PM~20404567
> *Sure bro. He did the trunk, hood, door jambs and dash today btw. Ill need to get them shades by tuesday before I take off for the week
> *


Cool I'll stop by tomorrow dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There's a damn Blizzard outside right now hno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20404688
> *There's a damn Blizzard outside right now hno:
> *


Lets see, theres nothing here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20404688
> *There's a damn Blizzard outside right now hno:
> *


How in the fuck did you change your name without loosing your post count foo


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Some found this old magazine for .50 at my work and gave it to me, it is from July 1990 in new mexico.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2011, 08:11 PM~20404817
> *How in the fuck did you change your name without loosing your post count foo
> *


 :cheesy: 
Wow it is still right there .....cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up roy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 07:50 PM~20404713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My crib too....shitty


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 23 2011, 08:11 PM~20404821
> *Some found this old magazine for .50 at my work and gave it to me, it is from July 1990 in new mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 23 2011, 08:20 PM~20404864
> *was up roy
> *


Not Mucho Jaime just trying to get chit together,you?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 11:07 PM~20405960
> *:biggrin:
> *


u fucking brown noser fool ur like chrisladen he became an og member with a bullshit post count :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Easter Everyone :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 24 2011, 02:59 AM~20406914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

Imma not even color da eggs and let my son try to find em in the snow
That'll teach his 11 year old ass to want to look for eggs :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Easter fam!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:21 AM~20407372
> *VIP Homie...VIP
> X2
> 
> ...



Haha u r evil :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 24 2011, 08:22 AM~20407378
> *Happy Easter fam!
> *



Happy easter to u and ur family ceez :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2011, 01:59 AM~20406914
> *u fucking brown noser fool ur like chrisladen he became an og member with a bullshit post count :biggrin:
> *


  don't be hating on my og status  

whats up Roy and everybody else in the CO :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Apr 24 2011, 09:06 AM~20407543
> * don't be hating on my og status
> 
> whats up Roy and everybody else in the CO :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:17 AM~20407591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Easter CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 09:32 AM~20407664
> *Happy Easter CO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Wut up fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 09:32 AM~20407664
> *Happy Easter CO!!!
> *


Happy Easter Fes,Imma get dat movie soon
You home now?
What copies you got besides the new one?
I gotta get 2,member?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:21 AM~20407372
> *VIP Homie...VIP
> X2
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN ASS DAD I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT GET SNOW IN WYO FOR EASTER OUR WEATHER IS ALWAYS SHITTY FOR EASTER.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 23 2011, 11:07 PM~20405960
> *:biggrin:
> *




Wut up wit da nuggets roy :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 24 2011, 09:41 AM~20407700
> *YOU MEAN ASS DAD I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT GET SNOW IN WYO FOR EASTER OUR WEATHER IS ALWAYS SHITTY FOR EASTER.
> *


Fawker
He's too old 4 eggs Imma take him out to eat and get him some J's probably :happysad: 
I thought the White eggs would be cool :biggrin: 
Wyomings weather....................... No wanty :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20407704
> *Wut up wit da nuggets roy  :uh:
> *


You tell me bRO
Looks like they completely Faceplanted in the playoffs
I thought it would be cool if they could make it 2 a further round to face the Lakers though :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:46 AM~20407729
> *You tell me bRO
> Looks like they completely Faceplanted in the playoffs
> I thought it would be cool if they could make it 2 a further round to face the Lakers though :happysad:
> *



I know them foos ain't even showing up and j.r. smith say he don't wanna play in denver next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:50 AM~20407760
> *I know them foos ain't even showing up and j.r. smith say he don't wanna play in denver next year*


Maybe that's killing their mojo
JR from what I seen still looks like he's killing it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ricky you ever get that motor?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:52 AM~20407770
> *Maybe that's killing their mojo
> JR from what I seen still looks like he's killing it
> *



I know I think he is one if not the best player on da team


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:53 AM~20407775
> *Hey Ricky you ever get that motor?
> *



Nah I hit him up and told him to wit til the weekend so I could stop by and check it out then I got busy and hit him up the following wed nd he had got rid of it but its my fault :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:01 AM~20407829
> *Nah I hit him up and told him to wit til the weekend so I could stop by and check it out then I got busy and hit him up the following wed nd he had got rid of it but its my fault :uh:
> *


That's too bad homie
You get another one?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:21 AM~20407372
> *VIP Homie...VIP
> X2
> 
> ...


I understand vip it means your white and gary is white simple as that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2011, 10:07 AM~20407858
> *I understand vip it means your white and gary is white simple as that
> *


Nah it stands for

Vynetyme's 

Insane 

Permissions

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:09 AM~20407869
> *Nah it stands for
> 
> Vynetyme's
> ...


na na it's you da man he da man


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2011, 10:11 AM~20407882
> *na na it's you da man he da man
> *


You know dats White.....er I mean Right :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:17 AM~20407937
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


What up D :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 10:39 AM~20408100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Da Rag and da Regal Reppin dat TBA :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is dat at da car wash in back of da L&J?
Dat be my old stomping grounds :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20408147
> *Is dat at da car wash in back of da L&J?
> Dat be my old stomping grounds :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: didn't make it to espanola so decided to do a lil something else!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 10:50 AM~20408155
> *:yes: didn't make it to espanola so decided to do a lil something else!!!
> *


That's cool

That Espanola thing is happening though

Me Wrinks and Ivan went one year 
Park was packed with some nice Hopping


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:47 AM~20408137
> *:wow:
> Da Rag and da Regal Reppin dat TBA :thumbsup:
> *


the HARDEST rag out!!! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 11:03 AM~20408227
> *the HARDEST rag out!!! lol!!! :biggrin:
> *



hahhaha


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You aint Nothing Nice homie


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Fellas. Hope you and your familys have a good day. uffin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:55 AM~20408180
> *That's cool
> 
> That Espanola thing is happening though
> ...


That was a cool trip just had to listen to 2 american idol wannabees singing in the truck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 24 2011, 11:11 AM~20408270
> *That was a cool trip just had to listen to 2 american idol wannabees singing in the truck
> *


Yeah it was
Fawkin Wrinkles knew everydamn song there was on the radio
You can tell he has a teenage daughter :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:12 AM~20408278
> *Yeah it was
> Fawkin Wrinkles knew everydamn song there was on the radio
> You can tell he has a teenage daughter :biggrin:
> *


It was like we had an ugly ass Mariah Carey in the truck with us


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

MERRY EASTER COlowRADO..... :biggrin: FROM JUST CASUAL C.C


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 24 2011, 11:17 AM~20408302
> *It was like we had an ugly ass Mariah Carey in the truck with us
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 10:41 AM~20408105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:07 AM~20408251
> *hahhaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You aint Nothing Nice homie
> *


lol!!! thatz all we do homie gotta have tuff skin around us!!! or is it just me? :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 AM~20408278
> *Yeah it was
> Fawkin Wrinkles knew everydamn song there was on the radio
> You can tell he has a teenage daughter :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2341809064.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:55 AM~20408180
> *That's cool
> 
> That Espanola thing is happening though
> ...


cool coo, yeah i heard there was all types of lolo's & about 20 hoppers...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 24 2011, 11:20 AM~20408325
> *MERRY EASTER COlowRADO..... :biggrin:  FROM JUST CASUAL C.C
> 
> 
> ...


whutz good buma hope you and your fam have a good easter also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20408262
> *Morning Fellas. Hope you and your familys have a good day.  uffin:
> *


thanks homie you too!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus GOOD roy and fes?? Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

IVAN AND ROY YOU GUYS ARE ASSHOLES :biggrin: THAT WAS A FUN TRIP ESPICALLY WHEN ME AND ROY WERE SINGING "BUY YOU A MOCKING BIRD" MEMBER ROY AND DON'T DRINK RED BULLS BACK 2 BACK NO BIENO :happysad:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 24 2011, 12:45 PM~20408797
> *IVAN AND ROY YOU GUYS ARE ASSHOLES :biggrin: THAT WAS A FUN TRIP ESPICALLY WHEN ME AND ROY WERE SINGING "BUY YOU A MOCKING BIRD" MEMBER ROY AND DON'T DRINK RED BULLS BACK 2 BACK NO BIENO :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:47 AM~20408137
> *:wow:
> Da Rag and da Regal Reppin dat TBA :thumbsup:
> *


YESSUR :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 12:39 PM~20408764
> *wus GOOD roy and fes?? Happy Easter to everyone
> *


whutz good bro!!! happy easter!!!

...and happy easter wrinkles!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 12:39 PM~20408764
> *wus GOOD roy and fes?? Happy Easter to everyone
> *


Happy Easter dog


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is anyone rollin to pueblo on da seventh to the show in Pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 24 2011, 01:19 PM~20408990
> *Is anyone rollin to pueblo on da seventh to the show in Pueblo
> *


we thinkin about it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@Apr 24 2011, 01:19 PM~20408990
> *Is anyone rollin to pueblo on da seventh to the show in Pueblo
> *


Might be hitting up Greeley :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24   2011, 01:23 PM~20409012
> *we thinkin about it...
> *




Well let us know Fes and anyone else from da Springs that plans on going and maybe we can all cruise down there together


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:12 PM~20408945
> *Happy Easter dog
> *


Happy Easter Homie, fuckin weather sucks had polished up the Lac to go riding this and fawk, im dissapointed :angry: ...clean ass ride in the garage and shitty weather to mess it up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I can tell you where we aint goin on the 1st!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 12:30 PM~20409072
> *I can tell you where we aint goin on the 1st!!!
> *


 :cheesy: where?? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20409071
> *Happy Easter Homie, fuckin weather sucks had polished up the Lac to go riding this and fawk, im dissapointed :angry: ...clean ass ride in the garage and shitty weather to mess it up
> *


JUST SIT IN IT AND PLAY THE STEREO PRETENDING YOURE DRIVING LIKE I HAVE TO :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

how da fawk do you post youtube vids on here??? :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 01:26 PM~20409034
> *Might be hitting up Greeley :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 24 2011, 12:33 PM~20409084
> *JUST SIT IN IT AND PLAY THE STEREO PRETENDING YOURE DRIVING LIKE I HAVE TO  :biggrin:
> *


that's EXACTLY what im doing :angry: that's why i need to know how to post youtube vids so i can share my sadness with you all :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:31 PM~20409077
> *:cheesy: where?? :cheesy:
> *


to the north east side of the park!!! well our cars won't be there atleast...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:31 PM~20409077
> *:cheesy: where?? :cheesy:
> *


to the north east side of the park!!! well our cars won't be there atleast...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 12:37 PM~20409106
> *to the north east side of the park!!! well our cars won't be there atleast...
> *


 i knew that, just wanted to hear it again:biggrin: hope the weather clears up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:33 PM~20409085
> *how da fawk do you post youtube vids on here??? :happysad:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:39 PM~20409115
> *i knew that, just wanted to hear it again:biggrin: hope the weather clears up homie
> *


 :biggrin: you gave me a reason to say it again!!! lol... & yeah this weather blows (no ****)


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:40 PM~20409123
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *


thanks Roy :thumbsup: your the bestest (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:45 PM~20409153
> *thanks Roy :thumbsup: your the bestest (no ****)
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:39 PM~20409115
> *i knew that, just wanted to hear it again:biggrin: hope the weather clears up homie
> *


 :biggrin: you gave me a reason to say it again!!! lol... & yeah this weather blows (no ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 01:46 PM~20409158
> *:biggrin: you gave me a reason to say it again!!! lol... & yeah this weather blows (no ****)
> *


 :0 

And Again?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20409071
> *Happy Easter Homie, fuckin weather sucks had polished up the Lac to go riding this and fawk, im dissapointed :angry: ...clean ass ride in the garage and shitty weather to mess it up
> *


I thought you sold it already kiko?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

theres some badass jams on underground oldies vol 1-10 :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:50 PM~20409171
> *:0
> 
> And Again?
> *


 :biggrin: its exciting roy...


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 12:51 PM~20409175
> *I thought you sold it already kiko?
> *


technically through a handshake (over the phone) but nothing official yet  im too attached i guess :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:53 PM~20409184
> *theres some badass jams on underground oldies vol 1-10 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Ju learn quick
:wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

another great....i need a pisto now


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 12:54 PM~20409190
> *technically through a handshake (over the phone) but nothing official yet  im too attached i guess :biggrin:
> *


plus im waiting on more pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:53 PM~20409185
> *:biggrin: its exciting roy...
> *


Yes it is



Can I make a prior request for something we always need but never have?




A Boombox 


I'll get the Batteries


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

cup of coffee will have to do :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:57 PM~20409206
> *Yes it is
> Can I make a prior request for something we always need but never have?
> A Boombox
> ...


  i got one big dogg i'll bring it don't know if it'll be enough kick for EVERYONE to hear (does anyone know if JERRY is coming :0 ...if so, we gonna need a FEW Boomboxes :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 02:04 PM~20409240
> * i got one big dogg i'll bring it don't know if it'll be enough kick for EVERYONE to hear (does anyone know if JERRY is coming  :0 ...if so, we gonna need a FEW Boomboxes :biggrin:
> *


I called and told him about it :biggrin: 
I'm sure he'll make an appearance


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Reminds me Lil Roy's seat is done :wow:
Randy got down I think :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:57 PM~20409204
> *plus im waiting on more pics
> *


Pics of cash or of a trade??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 02:21 PM~20409337
> *Pics of cash or of a trade??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 02:23 PM~20409350
> *:biggrin:
> *


Top secret type shit :dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:00 PM~20408870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS FOR YOU IVAN


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 01:20 PM~20409336
> *That Reminds me Lil Roy's seat is done :wow:
> Randy got down I think :yes:
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn, hes a baller!! :biggrin: looking GOOD bro


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 12:30 PM~20409071
> *Happy Easter Homie, fuckin weather sucks had polished up the Lac to go riding this and fawk, im dissapointed :angry: ...clean ass ride in the garage and shitty weather to mess it up
> *


THATS COLORADO FOR YOU CARNAL DONT WORRY IT WILL BE 90 DEGRESS WHEN EVERYBODY WORKING


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 24 2011, 01:28 PM~20409385
> *THATS COLORADO FOR YOU CARNAL DONT WORRY IT WILL BE 90 DEGRESS WHEN EVERYBODY WORKING
> *


LMFAO, that's what i told freda.... :angry:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 01:21 PM~20409337
> *Pics of cash or of a trade??
> *


BOTH, Ihope :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20409397
> *LMFAO, that's what i told freda.... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: WELL YOU BE AT WORK... I'LL BE CHILLIN JUST LOOKING AT MY CAR  IN 90 DEGREE WEATHER


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 12:56 PM~20409196
> *:thumbsup:
> Ju learn quick
> :wow:
> *


pretty simple instructions perro, can't really fuck that up :biggrin: or CAN you??? :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 24 2011, 02:32 PM~20409407
> *:biggrin: WELL YOU BE AT WORK... I'LL BE CHILLIN JUST LOOKING AT MY CAR  IN 90 DEGREE WEATHER
> *


Why just Looking at it?
Take that Bish out to get some Rays and some props :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 02:32 PM~20409411
> *pretty simple instructions perro, can't really fuck that up :biggrin:  or CAN you??? :uh:
> *


Some people can but Imma keep Big Jaimes name outta this

:shhh: :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

lmao... :rofl: maybe he'll just overlook that one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 02:50 PM~20409489
> *lmao... :rofl: maybe he'll just overlook that one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 24 2011, 02:26 PM~20409367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS FOR YOU IVAN
> *


That's Ivan in the middle

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 02:15 PM~20409571
> *That's Ivan in the middle
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 01:36 PM~20409428
> *Why just Looking at it?
> Take that Bish out to get some Rays and some props :thumbsup:
> *


NO licence


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> NO licence
> [/quo
> that sucks carnal....tell Ivy happy Birthday for me


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what time the Lake Show start??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 04:37 PM~20409921
> *what time the Lake Show start??
> *


730 on TNTHD

I gotta go out fer Din din hopefully I catch it all
I'm Tevoing JIK :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 03:42 PM~20409943
> *730 on TNTHD
> 
> I gotta go out fer Din din hopefully I catch it all
> ...


thanks brotha here at the jefitas pad, she made birria :biggrin: so im bout fuck a bowl or two up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20409990
> *thanks brotha here at the jefitas pad, she made birria :biggrin: so im bout fuck a bowl or two up
> *


You should try to trade NeNe for his TC
You see that Mofo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 03:56 PM~20410012
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ride...TC's are coo jus not really into that year  ...besides, going from one semi-built to another semi-fully built ride is NO BUENO :nono:...I'm leaning towards the trade on the table, very clean but i can definitely do what i want and need to to it ..love my caddy, but time for something new and don't have monies like "some people" to throw out there right now


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

just want something to start off with...not really into the money or another showstopper..."kiko style" coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 04:56 PM~20410012
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: im not into those year towncars either but that one is hard (no ****)


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

lmao you a foo with the (no ****) fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 06:44 PM~20410583
> *lmao you a foo with the (no ****) fes
> *


jus havin' fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 07:06 PM~20410709
> *jus havin' fun!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:36 PM~20411483
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20411592
> *:biggrin:
> *


Imma have to get those movies from you soon bro
you gonna be home tomorrow evening?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 05:11 PM~20410101
> *just want something to start off with...not really into the money or another showstopper..."kiko style" coming soon :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20411720
> *Imma have to get those movies from you soon bro
> you gonna be home tomorrow evening?
> *


yessur I'll be home


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 24 2011, 11:23 AM~20408693
> *whutz good buma hope you and your fam have a good easter also
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 03:56 PM~20410012
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I'm loving my new Color for da bucket *:cheesy:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:48 PM~20412165
> *I'm loving my new Color for da bucket :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good roy color is bad ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:02 PM~20412276
> *:wow: looks good roy color is bad ass
> *


Thanks dog I think it will give the Jalopy the lil Flava it needs


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20412165
> *I'm loving my new Color for da bucket :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


The real trick is getting those wheel wells back in without scratching them. hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20412295
> *The real trick is getting those wheel wells back in without scratching them. hno:
> *


 :wow: 
Good thing the guy doing it knows what the hell he's doing :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:06 PM~20412307
> *:wow:
> Good thing the guy doing it knows what the hell he's doing :cheesy:
> *


That's what i said when the guy kandied the wells with the 65 in florida. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2011, 10:07 PM~20412317
> *That's what i said when the guy kandied the wells with the 65 in florida. :cheesy:
> *


LOL



Cause if I did it them mofos be engraved with scratch patterns :happysad:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:04 PM~20412291
> *Thanks dog I think it will give the Jalopy the lil Flava it needs
> *


 :yes: sure will bro cant wait to see the new vynetyme


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 PM~20412344
> *:yes: sure will bro cant wait to see the new vynetyme
> *


Me too 


hno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:10 PM~20412330
> *LOL
> Cause if I did it them mofos be engraved with scratch patterns :happysad:
> *


The next time mine get pulled they will be chromed.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20412307
> *:wow:
> Good thing the guy doing it knows what the hell he's doing :cheesy:
> *


We'll see about that hno: hno: hno: jk I ain't scared


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good day....off to bed so the wifey can have her own huevo hunt. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20412367
> *Hope everyone had a good day....off to bed so the wifey can have her own huevo hunt. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :boink: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 24 2011, 11:15 PM~20412367
> *Hope everyone had a good day....off to bed so the wifey can have her own huevo hunt. :biggrin:
> *


Jesus crist! Tmi! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20412363
> *We'll see about that hno:  hno:  hno: jk I ain't scared
> *


 :biggrin: 

Hey is that Color close or Lighter in person?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20412367
> *Hope everyone had a good day....off to bed so the wifey can have her own huevo hunt. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:22 PM~20412419
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hey is that Color close or Lighter in person?
> *


Pretty close...inside the shop anywayz. Gonna be a surprise when it
goes out in the sun though :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 10:33 PM~20412508
> *Pretty close...inside the shop anywayz. Gonna be a surprise when it
> goes out in the sun though :0
> *


Whatyoutalmboutwillis with surprise?
:dunno:
I bet that Fawker looks twice as Good in da Sun


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:35 PM~20412528
> *Whatyoutalmboutwillis with surprise?
> :dunno:
> I bet that Fawker looks twice as Good in da Sun
> *


I wouldn't do you like that dog(no ****) I just mean nobodys gonna
know what its really gonna look like untill it rolls out in the sunshine :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 24 2011, 10:38 PM~20412552
> *I wouldn't do you like that dog(no ****) I just mean nobodys gonna
> know what its really gonna look like untill it rolls out in the sunshine :yes:
> *


Coolio


I think I'm done posting pics online too :happysad: 
Hopefully I'll be done by CW Picnic :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Josh can you see how Mush Los will charge for spraying the trunk also after I glass it?
Or if I can get some extra paint on my order and I'll do it :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:45 PM~20412616
> *Coolio
> I think I'm done posting pics online too  :happysad:
> Hopefully I'll be done by CW Picnic :cheesy:
> *


You going to be pulling all nighters. :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 24 2011, 10:49 PM~20412642
> *You going to be pulling all nighters. :0
> *


:yessad:

Still got to install some chrome on the engine and dress up a few spots,install all trim and bumper,cut and buff,get pinstriped and leafed,glass trunk and p.aint it,install interior,and install audio


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 11:53 PM~20412676
> *:yessad:
> 
> Still got to install some chrome on the engine and dress up a few spots,install all trim and bumper,cut and buff,get pinstriped and leafed,glass trunk and p.aint it,install interior,and install audio
> *


 :wow:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 25 2011, 06:17 AM~20413723
> *WUS SUP COLORADO
> *


Whats up ese Whats up Co. :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! 

color looks good roy!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 10:53 PM~20412676
> *:yessad:
> 
> Still got to install some chrome on the engine and dress up a few spots,install all trim and bumper,cut and buff,get pinstriped and leafed,glass trunk and p.aint it,install interior,and install audio
> *


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 25 2011, 09:39 AM~20414808
> *
> *



I know huh!!! And he says he has "champaign taste on a beer budget" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:
whats good CO


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 09:48 PM~20412165
> *I'm loving my new Color for da bucket :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


where are the pics of the rest of her


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 24 2011, 04:11 PM~20410101
> *just want something to start off with...not really into the money or another showstopper..."kiko style" coming soon :biggrin:
> *


*ES TODO PERRITO....IT WILL COME FOO, DONT TRIP, SHE OUT THERE WAITING FOR YOU...*  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 24 2011, 08:48 PM~20412165
> *I'm loving my new Color for da bucket :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:* I WAS HAVING FLASH BACKS WHEN I SEEN VYNE TYME...LOOKS FIRME, KEEP SMASHEN...*  :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 25 2011, 02:42 PM~20416619
> *ES TODO PERRITO....IT WILL COME FOO, DONT TRIP, SHE OUT THERE WAITING FOR YOU...   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Chucks, i know it will come and when she does i'm gonna make it worth the while...wherever she comes frome :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 02:44 PM~20416631
> *thanks Chucks, i know it will come and when she does i'm gonna make it worth the while...wherever she comes frome :biggrin:
> *


*ES TODO PERRITO, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES...*  :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 25 2011, 02:48 PM~20416652
> *ES TODO PERRITO, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES...   :biggrin:
> *


yezzir...shit, gonna be hard to let go pero nimodo...it ain't no fun if the homies can't have none


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 02:53 PM~20416687
> *yezzir...shit, gonna be hard to let go pero nimodo...it ain't no fun if the homies can't have none
> *


*DONT TRIP G, SOMTHING BETTER COMMING YOUR WAY. IM ON THE LOOK OUT TAMBIEN...*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

well homies, the deal has pretty much been finalized and "Imaginary Player" should be out of the 719 in a couple weeks or so...idk, if she'll be at the grill and chill just yet but i'll have something out there :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

gonna miss dis bish :happysad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20416725
> *well homies, the deal has pretty much been finalized and "Imaginary Player" should be out of the 719 in a couple weeks or so...idk, if she'll be at the grill and chill just yet but i'll have something out there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *CONGRATS PERRO, I KNOW YOU HAD SOME FIRME TIEMPOS IN THAT CADI....GOODLUCK ON YOUR SEARCH...LIKE THE OLDIE ROLA GOES.."SERCHEN, SERCHEN FOR MY BABY"...* :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 25 2011, 03:08 PM~20416769
> *:thumbsup: CONGRATS PERRO, I KNOW YOU HAD SOME FIRME TIEMPOS IN THAT CADI....GOODLUCK ON YOUR SEARCH...LIKE THE OLDIE ROLA GOES.."SERCHEN, SERCHEN FOR MY BABY"... :biggrin:
> *


thanks G not easy at all but gotta do what we gotta do me entiendes mendez o explico federico :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme+Apr 24 2011, 10:13 PM~20412351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 25 2011, 03:43 PM~20416625
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I WAS HAVING FLASH BACKS WHEN I SEEN VYNE TYME...LOOKS FIRME, KEEP SMASHEN...   :thumbsup:
> *


LOL @ Flashbacks...
Just trying to finish something I started years ago the right way with my Dream Car
Stay safe Chucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 04:12 PM~20416787
> *thanks G not easy at all but gotta do what we gotta do me entiendes mendez o explico federico :biggrin:
> *


Now push that chit to da max wit no brakes dog
"Kikiaso Estilo"
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 04:03 PM~20416751
> *gonna miss dis bish :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


By the looks of that neighborhood,I wouldn't be surprised to see a Tri-Five Vert coming soon :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 25 2011, 03:30 PM~20416537
> *where are the pics of the rest of her
> *


In the making :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 25 2011, 11:05 AM~20414979
> *I know huh!!! And he says he has "champaign taste on a beer budget" :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 25 2011, 08:09 AM~20413960
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> color looks good roy!!!
> *


Thanks Fes it's definately a different Color
Most all the Impalas have a Blue tint to em



Now bring mah videos :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost Paroled :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@Apr 25 2011, 11:28 AM~20415466
> *:wave:
> whats good CO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a 60' impala on denver craigslist if anybody looking...7500


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 25 2011, 08:57 PM~20419066
> *There's a 60' impala on denver craigslist if anybody looking...7500
> *


 :wow: 


What up Brother?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 06:37 PM~20418295
> *Now push that chit to da max wit no brakes dog
> "Kikiaso Estilo"
> :biggrin:
> *


u already know big dawg, one speed from here on :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 06:39 PM~20418318
> *:wow:
> By the looks of that neighborhood,I wouldn't be surprised to see a Tri-Five Vert coming soon :0
> *


hahaha i wish, shit i only rent and the only reason they let me is cuz im in the military..


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20418582
> *Almost Paroled :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


big monies :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Kiko n Roy....to the commencement of bigger and better things!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 25 2011, 09:31 PM~20419431
> *Congrats Kiko n Roy....to the commencement of bigger and better things!
> 
> *


We yust trying doggie
Gotta step*up our game with everybody busting out soon :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 09:23 PM~20419351
> *big monies :cheesy:
> *


I wish homie I'm just steadily daydreaming of better days :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20418582
> *Almost Paroled :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that color brotha... nice!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20419500
> *i like that color brotha... nice!
> *


Thanks Ken 



It's different :happysad:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 25 2011, 08:31 PM~20419431
> *Congrats Kiko n Roy....to the commencement of bigger and better things!
> 
> *


thanks Ceez...i just know theres always room for improvement even if it is one step at a time :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20419510
> *Thanks Ken
> It's different :happysad:
> *


  you gonna color match the top? stayfast cloth top?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 08:34 PM~20419478
> *I wish homie I'm just steadily daydreaming of better days :happysad:
> *


no need for modesty now fawker....yous a BALLER!! :biggrin: ...just fuckin wit you dawg you always puttin in work and producing...you should change your name to "never stagnant"..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20419627
> *no need for modesty now fawker....yous a BALLER!! :biggrin: ...just fuckin wit you dawg you always puttin in work and producing...you should change your name to "never stagnant".. *



Nah den I would always have to tell Wrinks what it means :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20419622
> *  you gonna color match the top?  stayfast cloth top?
> *


Probably next year,but a darker Green Top and Carpet :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20418582
> *Almost Paroled :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You say i got to much money? :uh:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20418582
> *Almost Paroled :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Looking good cuz !!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20419649
> *Nah den I would always have to tell Wrinks what it means :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: thats a damn shame...hahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 25 2011, 09:51 PM~20419665
> *:biggrin: Looking good cuz !!
> *


Thanks Cuzzin
How's my Uncle Doing?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 09:01 PM~20419747
> *Thanks Cuzzin
> How's my Uncle Doing?
> *


Doing fair age is catching up real quick . I have been tryin to spend as much time with him as possible .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20419791
> *Doing fair age is catching up real quick . I have been tryin to spend as much time with him as possible .
> *


Tell him I love him and will be down to see him as soon as I get a chance


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 09:12 PM~20419864
> *Tell him I love him and will be down to see him as soon as I get a chance
> *


 :thumbsup: Will do Thanks


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 09:02 PM~20419121
> *:wow:
> What up Brother?
> *


What up bro, just packing my bags  
I need to get the shades tommorow or you
Gonna have to get them over to carlos before saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 PM~20419918
> *What up bro, just packing my bags
> I need to get the shades tommorow or you
> Gonna have to get them over to carlos before saturday
> *


Don't even sweat it bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 10:19 PM~20419924
> *Don't even sweat it bro
> *


Cool bro, ill txt you his number tomorrow regardless..just in case :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20419967
> *Cool bro, ill txt you his number tomorrow regardless..just in case :yes:
> *


When are you getting back again homie?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 10:24 PM~20419979
> *When are you getting back again homie?
> *


Next Wednesday evening


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nuggets finally playin some ball....a little late :twak:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20418582
> *Almost Paroled :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Cars looking GOOD ROy :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2346517098.html

:wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 25 2011, 11:18 PM~20420432
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2346517098.html
> 
> :wow:
> *



Gaspar down in NM...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 25 2011, 11:01 PM~20420291
> *Nuggets finally playin some ball....a little late  :twak:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just found these pics :biggrin: 

GT UP!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics sean!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 26 2011, 07:13 AM~20422007
> *Just found these pics  :biggrin:
> 
> GT UP!!
> ...


 :biggrin: that was fun :biggrin: GT UP!!! August may be too long to wait what you think Sean?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 08:26 AM~20422064
> *:biggrin: that was fun :biggrin:  GT UP!!! August may be too long to wait what you think Sean?
> *


Agreed!! You know ya'll are always welcome down here homie (We'll take care of you).. Even if you want to bring a lac or a hopper with you :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 08:19 AM~20422033
> *Nice pics sean!!!
> *


Thanks Fes.. How's the regal homeboy?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 26 2011, 08:13 AM~20422007
> *Just found these pics  :biggrin:
> 
> GT UP!!
> ...


Looks like a GoodTime :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 26 2011, 07:48 AM~20422168
> *Agreed!! You know ya'll are always welcome down here homie (We'll take care of you).. Even if you want to bring a lac or a hopper with you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you already know GT


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colo.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20422178
> *Looks like a GoodTime :thumbsup:
> *


All day Fam :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 06:59 AM~20421948
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JUST CASUAL PUT'N IN WORK..


















:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 26 2011, 11:34 AM~20423135
> *JUST CASUAL PUT'N IN WORK..
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good bro!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 AM~20423168
> *Looks good bro!
> *


RIGHT ON A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND SOME PAINT SHOULD BE ROLL'N BY SUNDAY.. :x: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 26 2011, 08:48 AM~20422171
> *Thanks Fes.. How's the regal homeboy?
> *


chillin' like a villian!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good buma!!! reinforcement look'n clean!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20419649
> *Nah den I would always have to tell Wrinks what it means :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT DOES IT MEAN???? I'LL JUST LOOK IT UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 26 2011, 02:16 PM~20424143
> *:biggrin: WHAT DOES IT MEAN???? I'LL JUST LOOK IT UP
> *


No movement,activity or flow
You ever hear of stagnant water?
Or "dat Bish's nappy dugout was *stagnant*"?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks 4 da pics Sean



Have a Good trip Josh


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Whats up CO im new to this lay it low just wanna show some colorado love!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426280
> *Whats up CO im new to this lay it low just wanna show some colorado love!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426280
> *Whats up CO im new to this lay it low just wanna show some colorado love!!!
> *


Welcome to LIL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426280
> *Whats up CO im new to this lay it low just wanna show some colorado love!!!
> *


What's happenin' welcome to the site :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426280
> *Whats up CO im new to this lay it low just wanna show some colorado love!!!
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 07:56 PM~20426788
> *whutz Times!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats whats up mad love for goodtimers!! Matter of fact you can find me chillen at the homie julians when its not [email protected]#$in snowin out side


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 08:12 PM~20426961
> *Thats whats up mad love for goodtimers!! Matter of fact you can find me chillen at the homie julians when its not [email protected]#$in snowin out side
> *



Wuz up Homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times Colorado would like to Welcome Prospect JD to our Family

Welcome JD we are Proud to have you* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@Apr 26 2011, 08:12 PM~20426961
> *Thats whats up mad love for goodtimers!! Matter of fact you can find me chillen at the homie julians when its not [email protected]#$in snowin out side
> *


:yes:



What up Dog


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20426991
> *Good Times Colorado would like to Welcome Prospect JD to our Family
> 
> Welcome JD we are Proud to have you :thumbsup:
> ...


Can't argue with that 65' welcome JD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 26 2011, 08:18 PM~20427035
> *Can't argue with that 65' welcome JD
> *


I'm sure he'll fit in yust like your ass did :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the plaques in both yous rides :yes:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20426991
> *Good Times Colorado would like to Welcome Prospect JD to our Family
> 
> Welcome JD we are Proud to have you :thumbsup:
> ...




:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Lookin GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Apr 26 2011, 08:25 PM~20427095
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Lookin GOOD
> *


Thanks Izz
I think he along with his ride are a GOOD match :biggrin: 


We waiting on yous guys now


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 07:14 PM~20426991
> *Good Times Colorado would like to Welcome Prospect JD to our Family
> 
> Welcome JD we are Proud to have you :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: welcome JD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2LoudCrew (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20426991
> *Good Times Colorado would like to Welcome Prospect JD to our Family
> 
> Welcome JD we are Proud to have you :thumbsup:
> ...



Weird...thought he was CITY WIDE ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://citywidecarclub.webs.com/apps/photo...otoid=119165965 

:dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 10:14 PM~20427528
> *Weird...thought he was CITY WIDE ?
> *


  :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:14 PM~20427528
> *Weird...thought he was CITY WIDE ?
> *


I thought he was too until he came to our last meeting and confirmed with him on the phone an hour ago that he wanted to Roll with the GT Fam


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20427636
> *I thought he was too until he came to our last meeting and confirmed with him on the phone an hour ago that he wanted to Roll with the GT Fam
> *


I could be mistaken but he never let CITY WIDE know.... :uh: 

If thats the case....congrats to you guys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:15 PM~20427547
> *http://citywidecarclub.webs.com/apps/photo...otoid=119165965
> 
> :dunno:
> *



I will go ahead and take his pic and member profile down then.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20427658
> *I could be mistaken but he never let CITY WIDE know.... :uh:
> 
> If thats the case....congrats to you guys
> *


I think communication might be the key

When he attended the first meeting with us the City Wide issue was discussed and he confirmed he let Chris know

Any other questions can be addressed in PM or on the phone homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:27 PM~20427692
> *I think communication might be the key
> 
> When he attended the first meeting with us the City Wide issue was discussed and he confirmed he let Chris know
> ...



I will let Chris take care of it then. Communication was fine on our end.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:25 PM~20427673
> *I will go ahead and take his pic and member profile down then.
> *


Thanks Ceez and no disrespect meant


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:30 PM~20427714
> *Thanks Ceez and no disrespect meant
> *


I know brother. Congrats to you guys and to JD.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:37 PM~20427791
> *I know brother. Congrats to you guys and to JD.
> 
> *


Thanks and I'm sure Chris has the answers you are looking for homie
 




Now back to portant chit

*
GO LAKERS !!!*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Go New Orleans! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*30,000* *posts 


damn I need to gets meez a life :happysad: *


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20427850
> *:twak:
> :fuq:
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20427838
> *Go New Orleans! :biggrin:
> *


I might be working in Lone Tree soon :0 




Anybody see dat Kobe dunk :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:44 PM~20427875
> *I might be working in Lone Tree soon :0
> Anybody see dat Kobe dunk  :wow:
> *


Oh shit! No eve's droping. :biggrin: 


Didn't see the dunk. Too busy making fun of the lakers.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 26 2011, 09:46 PM~20427893
> *Oh shit! No eve's droping. :biggrin:
> Didn't see the dunk. Too busy making fun of the lakers.
> *


I'm still trying to catch up :happysad: 

And if you didn't see it tune in to Sportscenter in da AM
And save the Fun making for da Nuggets game tomorrow


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:44 PM~20427875
> *I might be working in Lone Tree soon :0
> Anybody see dat Kobe dunk  :wow:
> *


I seent dat chit playa :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:22 PM~20427636
> *I thought he was too until he came to our last meeting and confirmed with him on the phone an hour ago that he wanted to Roll with the GT Fam
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20427930
> *I seent dat chit playa :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


:yes:




That chit was aggressive


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:27 PM~20427692
> *I think communication might be the key
> 
> When he attended the first meeting with us the City Wide issue was discussed and he confirmed he let Chris know
> ...


That's how the WHOLE discussion SHOULDVE gone down not here on open forum come on loko


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 PM~20427928
> *I'm still trying to catch up :happysad:
> 
> And if you didn't see it tune in to Sportscenter in da AM
> ...


LMAO
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 08:30 PM~20427115
> *Thanks Izz
> I think he along with his ride are a GOOD match :biggrin:
> We waiting on yous guys now
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Apr 26 2011, 10:00 PM~20428044
> *:drama:
> *


x2


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20428072
> *x2
> *


Thanks for coming by yesterday doggie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well since the Springs Cinco show is gonna be boycotted where is everyone gonna bust out?
:wow:

As for me I'm thinking the City Wide Picnic if I can make it
If not Burque 
;happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20428127
> *Thanks for coming by yesterday doggie
> *


no problem homie, cool choppin' it up w/ you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 10:10 PM~20428158
> *no problem homie, cool choppin' it up w/ you!!!
> *


You too dog it's been a minute


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20428174
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  uffin:
> *


:wave:
What up D


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20428157
> *Well since the Springs Cinco show is gonna be boycotted where is everyone gonna bust out?
> :wow:
> 
> ...


I may not be "busting out" come cinco but I will definitely be sporting a new look come burque :happysad:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 09:12 PM~20428189
> *I may not be "busting out" come cinco but I will definitely be sporting a new look come burque :happysad:
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone need a shifter for ther ride lmk  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591776


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20428172
> *You too dog it's been a minute
> *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 09:13 PM~20428199
> *
> *


Sup AJ
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:12 PM~20428189
> *I may not be "busting out" come cinco but I will definitely be sporting a new look come burque :happysad:
> *


datswutdafawkwilliswastalmboutdawg


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 09:15 PM~20428226
> *Sup AJ
> :biggrin:
> *


wats up bro how you doin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 10:14 PM~20428220
> *anyone need a shifter for ther ride lmk
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591776
> *


Hit up the Good Times topic doggie that's all they drink :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:16 PM~20428237
> *Hit up the Good Times topic doggie that's all they drink :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: coo bro i wish i could put it on my bike


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Pinche roy, where do u get this chit from??lmao...jus chillin watching the LAKE show AJ


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

lookin for some lil trim parts from this homie on lil.bout to lay it down.5 am comes quick :sprint: :wave: gnite homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:05 PM~20428096
> *:uh:
> *


you like the Lay It Low Telenovela too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20428260
> *Pinche roy, where do u get this chit from??lmao...jus chillin watching the LAKE show AJ
> *


Get guat from Big dog ?


I thought of a new saying today but don't wanna offend anybody by saying it since it's about 4 doors :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20428264
> *lookin for some lil trim parts from this homie on lil.bout to lay it down.5 am comes quick  :sprint:  :wave: gnite homies
> *


GOODnight dog


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20428266
> *you like the Lay It Low Telenovela too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: YO TAMBIEN WAY :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers looking GOOD these last few minutes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Apr 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20428264
> *lookin for some lil trim parts from this homie on lil.bout to lay it down.5 am comes quick  :sprint:  :wave: gnite homies
> *


laterz bro


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:19 PM~20428275
> *Get guat from Big dog ?
> I thought of a new saying today but don't wanna offend anybody by saying it since it's about 4 doors :biggrin:
> *


The phrases n whosawhatsits...
:biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20428266
> *you like the Lay It Low Telenovela too!!! :biggrin:
> *


I won't front dogg who doesn't like it...lol...I jus dislike how much chit gets misconstued on here the only downfall
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20428308
> *The phrases n whosawhatsits...
> :biggrin:
> *


My bad and I gots dat from Big Larry just forgot to post da .com part at da end
And chit homie I gots 30k post 
jew learn lots on here :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20428157
> *Well since the Springs Cinco show is gonna be boycotted where is everyone gonna bust out?
> :wow:
> 
> ...


 There a show in burque for cinco?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Que ondas colorado


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:25 PM~20428340
> *My bad and I gots dat from Big Larry just forgot to post da .com part at da end
> And chit homie I gots 30k post
> jew learn lots on here :happysad:
> *


Damn, I'm only 29,600 post away from you :cheesy: don't let me catch up to you big dogg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20428348
> *There a show in burque for cinco?
> *


Nah I'm talm bout da June 5th one homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20428350
> *Que ondas colorado
> *


What up Big Edwin :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 09:26 PM~20428350
> *Que ondas colorado
> *


Wus crackin Edwin, how's the 818 right about now??u watchin the LaKE show :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:27 PM~20428357
> *Damn, I'm only 29,600 post away from you :cheesy: don't let me catch up to you big dogg
> *


Jew gonna have to lose a few yobs to do that :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20428375
> *Nah I'm talm bout da June 5th one homie
> *


Oh okay,  you guys coming down then?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:28 PM~20428388
> *What up Big Edwin :wave:
> *


chillin dawg, just here watching lakers play, hows everything going down there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20428332
> *I won't front dogg who doesn't like it...lol...I jus dislike how much chit gets misconstued on here the only downfall
> :happysad:
> *


datz true though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:12 PM~20428189
> *I may not be "busting out" come cinco but I will definitely be sporting a new look come burque :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20428260
> *Pinche roy, where do u get this chit from??lmao...jus chillin watching the LAKE show AJ
> *


  thats cool bro you still shoppin for a new ride???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:28 PM~20428391
> *Wus crackin Edwin, how's the 818 right about now??u watchin the LaKE show :biggrin:
> *


chillin perro, but im in the 213 :biggrin: thats my area code, and hell yeah im watching the laker game :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 09:29 PM~20428403
> *Oh okay,   you guys coming down then?
> *


wats up darren


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 09:31 PM~20428430
> *wats up darren
> *


 :wave: what up im just checking the co out..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20428403
> *Oh okay,   you guys coming down then?
> *


Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20428407
> *chillin dawg, just here watching lakers play, hows everything going down there
> *


Steadily trying to catch up to your ballin ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: vynetyme, *65 IMPALA SS, inkin ant, curiousdos,* *Chapo*
*What's up CityWide*

*And TBA*


:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

sup Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20428660
> *sup Roy
> *


Not much Big Chris just tring to up my game dog.
How you doin?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

a little confused dawg but all is GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 26 2011, 10:56 PM~20428687
> *a little confused dawg but all is GOOD
> *


Call or PM me


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos+Apr 26 2011, 10:56 PM~20428687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. PhilRoy will get you straight buddy  :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS, Chapo,* inkin ant*

yooooooooo!!!! you coming to abq june 5th for the show???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Apr 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20428726
> *Dr. PhilRoy will get you straight buddy    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*LAKERS!!!!!!!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20428519
> *Steadily trying to catch up to your ballin ass
> *


GIVE ME THAT TREY DAWG AND ILL RETIRE :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20428255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

i hope its nice this weekend I wanted to go to springs and kick it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO! Accumax Solenoids ready to go $8.00 each til Cinco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 27 2011, 08:48 AM~20430543
> *Whats up CO! Accumax Solenoids ready to go $8.00 each til Cinco
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna need 6


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I need some too but I might go to Greeley that day... still up in the air!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20431346
> *I need some too but I might go to Greeley that day... still up in the air!!!
> *



Let me know if you come up to Greeley...have your people call my people so we can do lunch


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 27 2011, 09:39 AM~20431249
> *Im gonna need 6
> *


I'll send them with the cylinders :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2011, 05:51 AM~20430077
> *i hope its nice this weekend I wanted to go to springs and kick it
> *


X2 HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS FROM HERE


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2011, 05:51 AM~20430077
> *i hope its nice this weekend I wanted to go to springs and kick it
> *


HOP ON A TRAIN AND COME THRU :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 26 2011, 04:17 PM~20425408
> *No movement,activity or flow
> You ever hear of stagnant water?
> Or "dat Bish's nappy dugout was stagnant"?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 27 2011, 11:23 AM~20431533
> *Let me know if you come up to Greeley...have your people call my people so we can do lunch
> *


itz almost a sure thang, i wanna go see the hop!!! :biggrin: so plan on it papo!!!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

WHATS UP CO :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 27 2011, 12:41 PM~20432388
> *WHATS UP CO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS CRACKIN KANSAS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 01:41 PM~20432386
> *itz almost a sure thang, i wanna go see the hop!!! :biggrin: so plan on it papo!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 27 2011, 12:41 PM~20432017
> *I'll send them with the cylinders :thumbsup:
> *


You gonna break me


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 26 2011, 12:49 PM~20423931
> *Whutz good buma!!! reinforcement look'n clean!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 12:41 PM~20432386
> *itz almost a sure thang, i wanna go see the hop!!! :biggrin: so plan on it papo!!!
> *


WHAT IT DEW?????? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 27 2011, 05:07 PM~20433650
> *WHAT IT DEW?????? :biggrin:
> *


... not much playboy, you?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Forcast for this saturday is cloudy and 46. :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Apr 27 2011, 06:22 PM~20434649
> *Forcast for this saturday is cloudy and 46.  :angry:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Colorado weather sucks!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i thought i heard channel 11 news say that saturday would not break out of the 30s






that sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Fuck it, the weather ain't changin' shit cuz last year was freezing cold @ dat damn cinco show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 09:30 PM~20435825
> *Fuck it, the weather ain't changin' shit cuz last year was freezing cold @ dat damn cinco show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nuggets... thunder are the truth, durant wouldn't miss in the last 6 minutes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 10:31 PM~20436430
> * nuggets... thunder are the truth, durant wouldn't miss in the last 6 minutes
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 27 2011, 10:38 PM~20436495
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 27 2011, 11:06 PM~20436812
> *:0
> *


que pajo papo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 11:31 PM~20437041
> *que pajo papo!!!
> *



Aqui trabajando como animal! Que de nuevo hermano?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 28 2011, 01:31 AM~20437662
> *Aqui trabajando como animal! Que de nuevo hermano?
> *


pues nada, la misma mierda!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que pajo Colorado!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20435522
> *Colorado weather sucks!!!
> *


Heard that. Im out in Louisville right now...half the city is flooded out, the cinco show here is pushed back a week right now its usually down at one of the parks on the Ohio river but that bush is 8 feet over the flood level. Flying in I saw a whole Lotta rooftops..but not any other part of the houses down there :nosad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 28 2011, 07:51 AM~20438473
> *Heard that. Im out in Louisville right now...half the city is flooded out, the cinco show here is pushed back a week right now its usually down at one of the parks on the Ohio river but that bush is 8 feet over the flood level. Flying in I saw a whole Lotta rooftops..but not any other part of the houses down there :nosad:
> *


damn thutz f'd up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 AM~20438821
> *damn thutz f'd up!!!
> *


they have'n real problems & im jus complaining cuz it might be a lil cold on the 1st


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 28 2011, 09:17 AM~20438864
> *they have'n real problems & im jus complaining cuz it might be a lil cold on the 1st
> *


It gets like that out here sometimes...it sucks for those affected but all my family is cool so im thankful for that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 28 2011, 09:53 AM~20439103
> *It gets like that out here sometimes...it sucks for those affected but all my family is cool so im thankful for that
> *


glad to hear the fam bam cool homie!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20434534
> *... not much playboy, you?
> *


don't know yet will see next sat...  :x:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn......I hate when i can't get motivated to work on my car.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20435522
> *Colorado weather sucks!!!
> *


same thing over here wyoming weather sucks 2


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ceez and Big Sean :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 07:44 PM~20443026
> *What up Ceez and Big Sean :wave:
> *


*Just chillen watching the draft. What's GOOD ROy, taking it back to the ol' school, huh?! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 28 2011, 07:48 PM~20443059
> *Just chillen watching the draft. What's GOOD ROy, taking it back to the ol' school, huh?!
> *


Yeah doggie gotta finish what I started  
Just got done taking apart my front bumper(what a bish!!)almost have the bolts busted cause they was so old  
Just here watching the Lakers game now
I heard Denver got a GOOD draft pick bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 07:52 PM~20443090
> *Yeah doggie gotta finish what I started
> Just got done taking apart my front bumper(what a bish!!)almost have the bolts busted cause they was so old
> Just here watching the Lakers game now
> ...


half*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 07:44 PM~20443026
> *What up Ceez and Big Sean :wave:
> *



Workin papa...trying to burn that midnight oil!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn Lakers kicking so mush ass they switched channels :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 08:03 PM~20443196
> *Damn Lakers kicking so mush ass they switched channels :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lakers by 20 in the 4th................it's over


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 08:08 PM~20443229
> *Lakers by 20 in the 4th................it's over
> *


Typical lakers...play the best when there backs against the wall. Wish I could say that about the nuggets :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20443803
> *Typical lakers...play the best when there backs against the wall. Wish I could say that about the nuggets :yessad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 28 2011, 07:51 AM~20438473
> *Heard that. Im out in Louisville right now...half the city is flooded out, the cinco show here is pushed back a week right now its usually down at one of the parks on the Ohio river but that bush is 8 feet over the flood level. Flying in I saw a whole Lotta rooftops..but not any other part of the houses down there :nosad:
> *


  
Hope you and your fam stay safe and have a Good Time Brother
Colo weather aint chit compared to that :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hope to see EVERYONE out at the park on Sunday to Support.
We bringing plenty of tents and chit JIK :biggrin: 
Also working on the alternative location JIK the Chotas get stooopid *:happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

THE CUTTY WITH A FACE LIFT.... :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:inout: :wave: :inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20444102
> *THE CUTTY WITH A FACE LIFT....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Looks like a whole different car
:thumbsup:

Good yob


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

THE MONKEY LAY'N IT DOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20444102
> *THE CUTTY WITH A FACE LIFT....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looken' good homie!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 08:27 PM~20443966
> *Hope to see EVERYONE out at the park on Sunday to Support.
> We bringing plenty of tents and chit JIK  :biggrin:
> Also working on the alternative location JIK the Chotas get stooopid :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20443966
> *Hope to see EVERYONE out at the park on Sunday to Support.
> We bringing plenty of tents and chit JIK  :biggrin:
> Also working on the alternative location JIK the Chotas get stooopid :happysad:
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20443966
> *Hope to see EVERYONE out at the park on Sunday to Support.
> We bringing plenty of tents and chit JIK  :biggrin:
> Also working on the alternative location JIK the Chotas get stooopid :happysad:
> *



Wish I could make it...will be stuck at work. Take lots of pics!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20444102
> *THE CUTTY WITH A FACE LIFT....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 28 2011, 09:58 PM~20444286
> *THE MONKEY LAY'N IT DOWN.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling CO is going to blow up this summer :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 12:47 AM~20445578
> *I have a feeling CO is going to blow up this summer  :biggrin:
> *


I know your credit is bad & everythang but im'ma have to co-sign you on that hermano!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2011, 03:34 AM~20445963
> *I know your credit is bad & everythang but im'ma have to co-sign you on that hermano!!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: What you doing up so early ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 03:39 AM~20445968
> *:biggrin: What you doing up so early ?
> *


... on my way to work papo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2011, 04:07 AM~20445990
> *... on my way to work papo!!! :biggrin:
> *


...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Working an hour and a half away sucks :happysad:


Have a GOOD Friday Colo :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 29 2011, 04:52 AM~20446059
> *Working an hour and a half away sucks :happysad:
> Have a GOOD Friday Colo :wave:
> *


im'ma have to co-sign that also!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2011, 04:07 AM~20445990
> *... on my way to work papo!!! :biggrin:
> *



Working!! I get out at 7 :420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 05:09 AM~20446076
> *Working!! I get out at 7 :420:
> *


thutz dat chrome money right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2011, 05:59 AM~20446139
> *thutz dat chrome money right there!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: TRUF!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 06:13 AM~20446169
> *:roflmao:  TRUF!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus seen a guy & his chopper laid the fuck out on I76, he was all bloodied & wasnt moving...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2011, 06:54 AM~20446466
> *Jus seen a guy & his chopper laid the fuck out on I76, he was all bloodied & wasnt moving...
> *


DAMN DAT SUCKS


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

WTF, can a guy get a nice weekend for once to wash his daily? Fuckin' a, it's been 2 months.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 08:06 AM~20446516
> *DAMN DAT SUCKS
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout: what up CO


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

seen this in my homeboys garage had to take a pic haha :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 29 2011, 01:58 PM~20448788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TELL HIM LET ME HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 29 2011, 07:36 AM~20446652
> *WTF, can a guy get a nice weekend for once to wash his daily?  Fuckin' a, it's been 2 months.
> *


TELL ME BOUT IT :angry: :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 29 2011, 01:28 PM~20448644
> *:inout: what up CO
> *


WUS SUP JOSH HOWS THE VACATION GOING BRO


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 03:34 PM~20448952
> * TELL HIM LET ME HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


got it up in my trophie room homie i had to get it off him :roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 29 2011, 03:19 PM~20449206
> *got it up in my trophie room homie i had to get it off him  :roflmao:
> *


  DATS WUS SUP :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20443966
> *Hope to see EVERYONE out at the park on Sunday to Support.
> We bringing plenty of tents and chit JIK  :biggrin:
> Also working on the alternative location JIK the Chotas get stooopid :happysad:
> *


I'm gonna make it unless like I said if the weather is bad I'll probably just kick it at home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Izzy for getting his car covered in a local publication...Rocky Mtn Cruzrs


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 03:55 PM~20449045
> *WUS SUP JOSH HOWS THE VACATION GOING BRO
> *


Going Good homie...pulling up to the reception now, I can see my future for tomorrow
is gonna be :barf: 
supposed to meet up with some locals to got cruise tomorrow too, pretty much everybody is hiding there rides until the derby curise next weekend to break out but there's some that can't wait...ill be Rollin with them


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 29 2011, 07:11 PM~20450626
> *Going Good homie...pulling up to the reception now, I can see my future for tomorrow
> is gonna be :barf:
> supposed to meet up with some locals to got cruise tomorrow too, pretty much everybody is hiding there rides until the derby curise next weekend to break out but there's some that can't wait...ill be Rollin with them
> *


I HEARD BOUT THAT WHEN I WAS IN BASIC TRAINING IN FT KNOX KENTUCKY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 07:08 PM~20450600
> *Congrats Izzy for getting his car covered in a local publication...Rocky Mtn Cruzrs
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS IZZY


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP MACULANT, raiderhater719


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who in Colorado springs tints Windows 15% and does a good job too my little SIS lives there and wants to get her windows tinted


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20450926
> *CONGRATS IZZY
> *



:wave: Whats good Wrinkles ?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 08:08 PM~20450600
> *Congrats Izzy for getting his car covered in a local publication...Rocky Mtn Cruzrs
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 08:08 PM~20450600
> *Congrats Izzy for getting his car covered in a local publication...Rocky Mtn Cruzrs
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> :cool: :cool:*


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20450926
> *CONGRATS IZZY
> *


Thanks Homie.........


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 29 2011, 09:46 PM~20451262
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks.........


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 29 2011, 10:17 PM~20451515
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 29 2011, 10:17 PM~20451515
> *
> *



:wave: Hows Utah ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20451055
> *Who in  Colorado springs tints Windows 15% and does a good job too my little SIS lives there and wants to get her windows tinted
> *


I think my boy over at EAS might still be doing tint, ill ask him when I get back next week


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 29 2011, 10:25 PM~20451570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20451055
> *Who in  Colorado springs tints Windows 15% and does a good job too my little SIS lives there and wants to get her windows tinted
> *



RM Window Tint in Motor City


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 08:08 PM~20450600
> *Congrats Izzy for getting his car covered in a local publication...Rocky Mtn Cruzrs
> 
> 
> ...




Datz whutz up Homie!!! Congrats Izzy :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratz izzy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 29 2011, 10:25 PM~20451570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 07:59 AM~20453233
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Fes

Just watched the Rollin last night


Wow is all I gotta say,do they really need 40 minutes of chit talkin on it?


Good to see Denver and the rest of Colo in there though
:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 08:06 AM~20453255
> *What up Fes
> 
> Just watched the Rollin last night
> ...


  yeah they were doin' a gang of shit talking & not enough hoppin' @ 1st!!! :biggrin: Denver did they thang though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 08:18 AM~20453289
> * yeah they were doin' a gang of shit talking & not enough hoppin' @ 1st!!!  :biggrin: Denver did they thang though!!!*


:yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 29 2011, 09:25 PM~20451570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 07:06 AM~20453255
> *What up Fes
> 
> Just watched the Rollin last night
> ...


THEY GOTTA BRING BACK CALI SWAGIN :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 08:42 AM~20453374
> *THEY GOTTA BRING BACK CALI SWAGIN :happysad:
> *


chit I been watching some OG Rider lately
Mofos are 8 hours long but least they show cars :happysad: 

Rollins cool they just be woofing too mush on em imo
Maybe some people like dat chit :dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 07:44 AM~20453388
> *chit I been watching some OG Rider lately
> Mofos are 8 hours long but least they show cars :happysad:
> 
> ...


THATS THE TRUTH BUT THATS THE ONLY THING OUT THERE RITE NOWS I BE WATCHING THE OLD ROLLIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 08:45 AM~20453393
> *THATS THE TRUTH BUT THATS THE ONLY THING OUT THERE RITE NOWS I BE WATCHING THE OLD ROLLIN
> *


You needs to make some Wrinks
Just call em
Keep Truucha when Cali Swangin and Rollin with the Big Fish if you an OG Rider :cheesy:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 07:48 AM~20453402
> *You needs to make some Wrinks
> Just call em
> Keep Truucha when Cali Swangin and Rollin with the Big Fish if you an OG Rider :cheesy:
> *


BRILLIANT better let that foo know his video camera on his phone will only give him about 30 seconds...i could already see it now, Wrinks snippets leaked online... :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

what up roy what up josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:09 AM~20453470
> *BRILLIANT better let that foo know his video camera on his phone will only give him about 30 seconds...i could already see it now, Wrinks snippets leaked online... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 AM~20453473
> *what up roy what up josh
> *


Wgat up My Brothas Josh Y Big Kiks :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 08:13 AM~20453494
> *Wgat up My Brothas Josh Y Big Kiks :wave:
> *


chit chit...jus deciding on whether or not to take the lac to the meeting today o que...damn clouds be sneaking outta nowhere


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 29 2011, 08:58 PM~20450948
> *WUS SUP MACULANT, raiderhater719
> *


Wut up wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:15 AM~20453506
> *chit chit...jus deciding on whether or not to take the lac to the meeting today o que...damn clouds be sneaking outta nowhere
> *


Yeah and we needs ta get some tents together to make a big ass one and possibly tarps for tomorrow


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 08:18 AM~20453522
> *Yeah and we needs ta get some tents together to make a big ass one and possibly tarps for tomorrow
> *


yeah talked to sil already dats why we gonna forecast today and come up with contingency plans just in case mother nature wanna DEEBO us tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 AM~20453473
> *what up roy what up josh
> *


What's up bro. Just chillin like a villein. Wearer finally cleared up yesterday so hoping for more of the same today...everyone ready for the show? Im still sad I gotta miss that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 30 2011, 09:24 AM~20453542
> *What's up bro. Just chillin like a villein. Wearer finally cleared up yesterday so hoping for more of the same today...everyone ready for the show? Im still sad I gotta miss that
> *


Real show debut at NM and Denver dog these are yust lil stuff


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 30 2011, 09:31 AM~20453562
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:
What up RenzO


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@Apr 30 2011, 08:24 AM~20453542
> *What's up bro. Just chillin like a villein. Wearer finally cleared up yesterday so hoping for more of the same today...everyone ready for the show? Im still sad I gotta miss that
> *


yeah tomorrow is just an alternate to the cinco show just another day at the park with our 719 riders


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That's what's up..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 09:29 AM~20453553
> *Real show debut at NM and Denver dog these are yust lil stuff
> *


DENVER Show this year will be memorable!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

whut up fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 10:21 AM~20453763
> *DENVER Show this year will be memorable!!!
> *


Why dat be? 
:dunno:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 09:25 AM~20453774
> *Why dat be?
> :dunno:
> *


cuz they'll have funnel cakes :cheesy: ???


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 07:48 AM~20453402
> *You needs to make some Wrinks
> Just call em
> Keep Truucha when Cali Swangin and Rollin with the Big Fish if you an OG Rider :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT IMAGINE I'LL BE ALL PEDO AND SHIT I WONT BE EVEN VIEDO TAPE NOTHING JUST THE GROUND


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:40 AM~20453843
> *cuz they'll have funnel cakes :cheesy: ???
> *


[email protected]#K FUNNEL CAKES :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

funnel cakes are the shit nukka!! :angry:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 09:52 AM~20453892
> *funnel cakes are the shit nukka!! :angry:
> *


BEER IS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 11:02 AM~20453931
> *BEER IS THE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


exactly the reason why jew can't drive your Low Low :happysad: 

See everyone at the park inna few


----------



## CLGR1082 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is Denver..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLGR1082_@Apr 30 2011, 11:09 AM~20453951
> *This is Denver..
> *


huh?
:dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLGR1082_@Apr 30 2011, 10:09 AM~20453951
> *This is Denver..
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kiko hit it on the dot... the funnel cakes are the shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20444102
> *THE CUTTY WITH A FACE LIFT....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DENVER CAR CLUB IS IN THE TOMBSTONE.I GUESS WILLIE NELSON SAID IT BEST ( WE ARE ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND)mike showed me that when i went to his crib i LOL to bad the candy shaded it. you know you have love from another club when they put your club name on there car.lol buma that rear end looks good!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 08:48 AM~20453402
> *You needs to make some Wrinks
> Just call em
> Keep Truucha when Cali Swangin and Rollin with the Big Fish if you an OG Rider :cheesy:
> *


how you gonna forget the man thut started all the lowriding video shit? :uh: YOUNG HOG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 30 2011, 12:23 PM~20454205
> *DENVER CAR CLUB IS IN THE TOMBSTONE.I GUESS WILLIE NELSON SAID IT BEST ( WE ARE ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND)mike showed me that when i went to his crib i LOL to bad the candy shaded it. you know you have love from another club when they put your club name on there car.lol buma that rear end looks good!!!!!
> *


 :0 :wow: didn't even notice dat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 10:52 AM~20453892
> *funnel cakes are the shit nukka!! :angry:
> *


*CO-SIGNED :cheesy: *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 12:41 PM~20454302
> *:0  :wow: didn't even notice dat!!!  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 30 2011, 01:08 PM~20454405
> *x2
> *


que pajo papo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Apr 27 2011, 08:48 AM~20430543
> *Whats up CO! Accumax Solenoids ready to go $8.00 each til Cinco
> 
> 
> ...



Package delivered....thanks again bRO! Second part out in the mail on Monday for ya!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 01:11 PM~20454427
> *que pajo papo!!!
> *


nada....phukin exhausted....averaged an hour of sleep a day the past 3 days...one more night of this chit meng!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 10:39 AM~20454046
> *Kiko hit it on the dot... the funnel cakes are the shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO THEY NOT :angry: COME TO THINK OF IT I DON'T THING I HAD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

"DIZZLE", Chapo, raiderhater719, 65 IMPALA SS, OVERTIME
WUS SUP FELLAS


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 09:21 AM~20453763
> *DENVER Show this year will be memorable!!!
> *


CO SIGNED


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 10:02 AM~20453931
> *BEER IS THE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is. Lets go get some! Whats up vato loco? uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 30 2011, 01:14 PM~20454434
> *nada....phukin exhausted....averaged an hour of sleep a day the past 3 days...one more night of this chit meng!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up Co. uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 01:31 PM~20454492
> *NO THEY NOT :angry: COME TO THINK OF IT I DON'T THING I HAD ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

http://youtu.be/2x1fIX5mTCs
Good song to listen to. Makes me wanna go crusie. Check it out!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Park has been cancelled due to Weather conditions
New location Classic Bowl on Circle and Constitution
Kiko on later for full details*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@Apr 30 2011, 12:42 PM~20454536
> *Yes it is. Lets go get some! Whats up vato loco? uffin:
> *


SHIT LETS GOO :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Apr 30 2011, 12:31 PM~20454492
> *NO THEY NOT :angry: COME TO THINK OF IT I DON'T THING I HAD ONE :biggrin:
> *


MAMON :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats going on gente?? well, the "chill n grill" has been cancelled due to weather conditions. IDK how many riders were gonna be there but the new spot that GT will be at is where Roy mentioned above: CLASSIC LANES @ 1867 N. Circle Dr....Sil and I worked a deal with the owner and he agreed to $10 a head to bowl from 12pm-3pm (includes shoes as well). There is a kitchen there and a bar... Please do not bring outside beverages...The GT council will be providing 3 6-foot subway sanwiches (to ease up food cost :biggrin...EVERYONE is welcome to join us so come through 719 riders and kick it for a few....any questions hit me up my number is in my signature  see everybody there.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

on another note, is anyone getting the UFC fight tonight...GSP fighting homeboy got mad MMA skills uffin: damn canadiens


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20455050
> *Whats going on gente?? well, the "chill n grill" has been cancelled due to weather conditions.  IDK how many riders were gonna be there but the new spot that GT will be at is where Roy mentioned above: CLASSIC LANES @ 1867 N. Circle Dr....Sil and I worked a deal with the owner and he agreed to $10 a head to bowl from 12pm-3pm (includes shoes as well).  There is a kitchen there and a bar... Please do not bring outside beverages...The GT council will be providing 3 6-foot subway sanwiches (to ease up food cost :biggrin...EVERYONE is welcome to join us so come through 719 riders and kick it for a few....any questions hit me up my number is in my signature  see everybody there.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 04:07 PM~20455056
> *on another note, is anyone getting the UFC fight tonight...GSP fighting homeboy got mad MMA skills uffin: damn canadiens
> *


GSP is the man but jake shields aint no slouch!!! should be good


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT UP


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Apr 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20455290
> *GT UP
> *


what up Jim, PM me that info


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 03:54 PM~20455247
> *GSP is the man but jake shields aint no slouch!!! should be good
> *


true this might be GSP's toughest challenge yet :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, *RO4LIFE 719

what's good bRO?!*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RO4LIFE 719, *AllHustle NoLove*, lacwood


buddy


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2011, 05:33 PM~20455376
> *2 Members: AllHustle NoLove, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> what's good bRO?!
> *



chillen just got home, we hit 2 shows today :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2011, 05:35 PM~20455385
> *chillen just got home, we hit 2 shows today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2011, 05:41 PM~20455406
> *
> *



we went to a show at cars and loans and then one at southside kmart


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2011, 05:44 PM~20455421
> *we went to a show at cars and loans and then one at southside kmart
> *


*How did we do?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455449
> *How did we do?
> *



angel got 3rd
larry got 3rd 
ant got 2nd in the 4
best bike of show
and we didnt stay for awards at kmart


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2011, 05:54 PM~20455459
> *angel got 3rd
> larry got 3rd
> ant got 2nd in the 4
> ...


*Cip didn't place?*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2011, 06:01 PM~20455486
> *Cip didn't place?
> *



nope put the judging this way they put angel in luxury :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good ricky?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 30 2011, 06:02 PM~20455490
> *nope put the judging this way they put angel in luxury :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Buddy, what are you doing next Saturday @ 10:30am? :biggrin: *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 03:06 PM~20455050
> *Whats going on gente?? well, the "chill n grill" has been cancelled due to weather conditions.  IDK how many riders were gonna be there but the spot that GT will be at is where Roy mentioned above: CLASSIC LANES @ 1867 N. Circle Dr....Sil and I worked a deal with the owner and he agreed to $10 a head to bowl from 12pm-3pm (includes shoes as well).  There is a kitchen there and a bar... Please do not bring outside beverages...The GT council will be providing 3 6-foot subway sanwiches (to ease up food cost :biggrin...EVERYONE is welcome to join us so come through 719 riders and kick it for a few....any questions hit me up my number is in my signature  see everybody there.
> *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus crackin Sean?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20455565
> *Buddy, what are you doing next Saturday @ 10:30am?  :biggrin:
> *



cinco de mayo on the eastside


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://hqufc.blogspot.com/p/1.html


Streamin fights


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20455540
> *Whutz good ricky?
> *



Wut upper fes how is everything man :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 30 2011, 08:19 PM~20456111
> *Wut upper fes how is everything man  :biggrin:
> *


jus chillin' homie, you goin' bowling tomorrow?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 06:37 PM~20455633
> *wus crackin Sean?
> *


*Not much carnal just relax'n. What's GOOD?!*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 29 2011, 10:19 PM~20451537
> *:wave: Hows Utah ?
> *


it's uhhh. . . Utah :happysad: I've had plenty of work lately atleast.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20456476
> *it's uhhh. . . Utah :happysad:  I've had plenty of work lately atleast.
> *



:thumbsup: Thas good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20455050
> *Whats going on gente?? well, the "chill n grill" has been cancelled due to weather conditions.  IDK how many riders were gonna be there but the new spot that GT will be at is where Roy mentioned above: CLASSIC LANES @ 1867 N. Circle Dr....Sil and I worked a deal with the owner and he agreed to $10 a head to bowl from 12pm-3pm (includes shoes as well).  There is a kitchen there and a bar... Please do not bring outside beverages...The GT council will be providing 3 6-foot subway sanwiches (to ease up food cost :biggrin...EVERYONE is welcome to join us so come through 719 riders and kick it for a few....any questions hit me up my number is in my signature  see everybody there.*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return * :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 10:52 PM~20456961
> *Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

Lookin GOOD!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 30 2011, 10:53 PM~20456970
> *:wow:
> 
> Lookin GOOD!!
> *


Thanks Ceez....just trying to catch up bROtha :happysad: 
Never ending race


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 11:16 PM~20457162
> *Thanks Ceez....just trying to catch up bROtha :happysad:
> Never ending race
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 08:44 AM~20453388
> *chit I been watching some OG Rider lately
> Mofos are 8 hours long but least they show cars :happysad:
> 
> ...


Your the queen of drama on LIL I figured you'd like that shit yourself :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2 Members: BigCeez, *curiousdos*

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2011, 11:29 PM~20457277
> *Your the queen of drama on LIL I figured you'd like that shit yourself :biggrin:
> *


What da fawk you talm bout heffer?
I learneded all my chit from your ass :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 10:52 PM~20456961
> *Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good!!! you've been puttin' in work homie!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fes...long time no talk :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 11:36 PM~20457330
> *What da fawk you talm bout heffer?
> I learneded all my chit from your ass :yessad:
> *


You mean hefner and your wrong about that :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 12:08 AM~20457593
> *You mean hefner and your wrong about that :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:51 PM~20457484
> *What up Fes...long time no talk  :biggrin:
> *


crazy coincedence we happened to talk last night, cuz i jus seen this!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:51 PM~20457484
> *What up Fes...long time no talk  :biggrin:
> *


crazy coincedence we happened to talk last night, cuz i jus seen this!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

anyone pull'n out the lolo's today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Julian I seen your other Club at da mall today homies* :cheesy: 


Crushing Game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Apr 30 2011, 04:06 PM~20455050
> *Whats going on gente?? well, the "chill n grill" has been cancelled due to weather conditions.  IDK how many riders were gonna be there but the new spot that GT will be at is where Roy mentioned above: CLASSIC LANES @ 1867 N. Circle Dr....Sil and I worked a deal with the owner and he agreed to $10 a head to bowl from 12pm-3pm (includes shoes as well).  There is a kitchen there and a bar... Please do not bring outside beverages...The GT council will be providing 3 6-foot subway sanwiches (to ease up food cost :biggrin...EVERYONE is welcome to join us so come through 719 riders and kick it for a few....any questions hit me up my number is in my signature  see everybody there.*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 09:52 PM~20456961
> *Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


RETURN OF THE MACK :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 1 2011, 10:11 AM~20458817
> *RETURN OF THE MACK :biggrin:
> *


:naughty:


Yust your mack Big Girl :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 10:52 PM~20456961
> *Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..</span>

COME JOIN <span style=\'color:red\'>PHOENIX "ROLLERZ ONLY" @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!

















:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:29 AM~20458436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never got to see julians car repainted.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@Apr 30 2011, 09:52 PM~20456961
> *Da Bucket Vyne Tyme ready for it's return  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Had fun bowling wit' everyone... thanks to GT for gettin' it together & making it happen!!! alot of 719 ryderz came out & supported!!! thanks to everyone that was there :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Shit had so much fun that we went back for more!!! (NO ****) lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

No doubt Thanks GT and as you all Love To say it was a goodtime. Its nice to see every one out. Well i do mean thous that truly seen what today was about and keep to what they believed in. Not trying to talk sh$t at all. Nice to finally meet you BigJim so now US CAN TAKEOVER.... and the hell with that beer pong record ill get you guys some throphys. Again much Respect GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 08:36 PM~20461840
> *...Shit had so much fun that we went back for more!!! (NO ****) lol
> *


*It was entertaining :biggrin: 
Very special Thanks to everyone that came and just said what's up or stayed and got F'd up
Can't wait til Saturday in Greeley*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 1 2011, 08:38 PM~20461854
> *No doubt Thanks GT and as you all Love To say it was a goodtime. Its nice to see every one out. Well i do mean thous that truly seen what today was about and keep to what they believed in. Not trying to talk sh$t at all. Nice to finally meet you BigJim so now US CAN TAKEOVER.... and the hell with that beer pong record ill get you guys some throphys. Again much Respect GT
> *


Great having you down Jeff :thumbsup:

And yeah Fuck the Trophies us real Riders do shit for Pride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 02:11 PM~20460030
> *I never got to see julians car repainted.
> *


It looks alright
I don't think he'll have it long though :happysad:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:40 PM~20461867
> *Great having you down Jeff :thumbsup:
> 
> And yeah Fuck the Trophies us real Riders do shit for Pride
> *


always for pride but the ladies looking at me is a plus too....and old folks too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 1 2011, 08:46 PM~20461904
> *always for pride but the ladies looking at me is a plus too....and old  folks too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bin Laden Dead :wow:

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 1 2011, 12:09 PM~20459428
> *THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..</span>
> 
> COME JOIN <span style=\'color:red\'>PHOENIX "ROLLERZ ONLY" @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!
> ...


Nice Yellow Deuce :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:58 PM~20462014
> *Nice Yellow Deuce :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: how did it go today homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:58 PM~20462014
> *Nice Yellow Deuce :thumbsup:
> *


datbishwazabadmuddafukka !


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20461954
> *Bin Laden Dead :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


News said he was killed in a mansion...so much for the cave hideout theory


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 1 2011, 09:10 PM~20462119
> *News said he was killed in a mansion...so much for the cave hideout theory
> *


lol yeah i know huh


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 07:52 PM~20461954
> *Bin Laden Dead :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:11 PM~20462136
> *lol yeah i know huh
> *


Either way, USA all day :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462167
> *Either way, USA all day :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im a poet and didn't even know it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...And by the way BIG JIM & GT started the takeover already, they didn't even go to a show... GT are the new Beer Pong CHAMPS, but a shout out to RUTHLESS they gave it there all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 1 2011, 09:15 PM~20462177
> *Im a poet and didn't even know it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20462183
> *...And by the way BIG JIM & GT started the takeover already, they didn't even go to a show... GT are the new Beer Pong CHAMPS, but a shout out to RUTHLESS they gave it there all!!! :biggrin:
> *



Pics or it didnt happen!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20462183
> *...And by the way BIG JIM & GT started the takeover already, they didn't even go to a show... GT are the new Beer Pong CHAMPS, but a shout out to RUTHLESS they gave it there all!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wish I was there to support the pong game...I got skillz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2011, 09:19 PM~20462227
> *Pics or it didnt happen!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 1 2011, 09:19 PM~20462227
> *Pics or it didnt happen!!
> *


I got pics but im on my phone right now...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20461954
> *Bin Laden Dead :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Cipi gonna be sad when he finds out   thats his tio :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao:
What up Big Ken :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roy got pics


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20462317
> *:roflmao:
> What up Big Ken :wave:
> *


wuttup brotha... I like them sneek peek pics of ur tre!!! coming out badass!!!! cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20462333
> *wuttup brotha... I like them sneek peek pics of ur tre!!!  coming out badass!!!!  cant wait to see it in person!
> *


Me too :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Greeley here we come :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20462344
> *Me too :cheesy:
> *


i bet... its exciting to peel back all the masking tape/paper. :wow: :wow: then carefully install all the chrome, mouldings


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WUTSUP TO ALL MY COLORODO LOWRIDERS OUT HERE , I JUST TOUCHED DOWN

IN DENVER AND WILL BE HERE FOR A MINUTE. I SEE LOWRIDING IS BIG OUT 

HERE SO IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME LORWIDER MODEL CARS OR A REPLICA OF 

THEY'RE REAL CARS BUILT HIT ME UP 720 240 8435, CHECKOUT THE YOUTUBE 

LINK IN MY SIGNATURE OR MY TOPIC IN THE MODEL CARS SECTION, I DO GOOD 

WERK  .PRICES ARE COOL AND I SHIP ANYWHERE ! ! ! !

THANX AND KEEP RIDIN'


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*, LUV4LACS, vynetyme, LUXMAN, fesboogie, JM6386

your ears musta been burnin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:40 PM~20461867
> *Great having you down Jeff :thumbsup:
> 
> And yeah Fuck the Trophies us real Riders do shit for Pride
> *


R u tryin to say that cuz we showed today we're not real riders?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:29 PM~20462356
> *i bet... its exciting to peel back all the masking tape/paper.  :wow:  :wow:  then carefully install all the chrome, mouldings
> *


Yeah it's gonna be fun putting it all back together
Tons of work but well worth it
Can't wait for striping and Leafing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:37 PM~20462459
> *R u tryin to say that cuz we showed today we're not real riders?
> *


Aint nobody talking to you


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:35 PM~20462428
> *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, LUV4LACS, vynetyme, LUXMAN, fesboogie, JM6386
> 
> your ears musta been burnin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I didnt see u in espanola last weekend!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:38 PM~20462477
> *Aint nobody talking to you
> *


Just checkin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

JUST A SAMPLE OF MY WERK  















































VINTAGE CUSTOMS IN FULL EFFECT ! ! ! !


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Didnt ethink that was directed towards US


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:38 PM~20462480
> *:biggrin: I didnt see u in espanola last weekend!
> *


 i was there in my Denali... my 63 is almost ready!! I'm going to Phx though, with my car  Are you guys going to phx?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:39 PM~20462491
> *Just checkin
> *


You guys musta swept huh?
How many Lowriders showed?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20462497
> *JUST A SAMPLE OF MY WERK
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20462320
> *Roy got pics
> *


West Up Fess and you right were are all the pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll post pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:41 PM~20462508
> *You guys musta swept huh?
> How many Lowriders showed?
> *


Ya ralph and I cleaned house. There were bout 50 cars.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:41 PM~20462506
> *i was there in my Denali... my 63 is almost ready!!  I'm going to Phx though, with my car    Are you guys going to phx?
> *


Ya takin the lac!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:46 PM~20462574
> *Ya takin the lac!
> *


hell yea!! where are you stayin at? what mo mo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:44 PM~20462554
> *Ya ralph and I cleaned house. There were bout 50 cars.
> *


What Lowriders were you guys going against?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:47 PM~20462589
> *hell yea!!  where are you stayin at?  what mo mo?
> *


Ramada


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 09:44 PM~20462545
> *I'll post pics tomorrow!!!
> *


Not just from you but from any one. i would have but i have a problem with the ability to take pics. but hay i can be a master of photographer too......lmfao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/ap...4%26year%3d2011


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:48 PM~20462615
> *What Lowriders were you guys going against?
> *


Honestly couldnt tell ya! I got there late set up and bounced. Didnt come back till awards and I didnt even walk around.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:49 PM~20462630
> *Ramada
> *


we staying at the la quinta off black canyon, lets meet up and have a few coronas  we'll be there friday afternoon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 1 2011, 09:51 PM~20462651
> *Not just from you but from any one. i would have but i have a problem with the ability to take pics. but hay i can be a master of photographer too......lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who going to Greeley Saturday?
I think GT will be taking like 4 cars possibly more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20462669
> *Honestly couldnt tell ya! I got there late set up and bounced. Didnt come back till awards and I didnt even walk around.
> *


How was the weather up there?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20462674
> *we staying at the la quinta off black canyon, lets meet up and have a few coronas    we'll be there friday afternoon
> *


Will have to be saturday nite but im down bRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 09:55 PM~20462708
> *How was the weather up there?
> *


COLD AS FUCK! And it snowed off and on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got pics
They are at like 70%

Just wanted to thank the guys from Ruthless.Xquizite,HITS,TBA,Primera,and Citywide....not to mention the solo Riders for comming to support a cause that was deep to us.
Thanks for showing that Pride guys :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Osama Bin Laden is finally Dead.. should be made a holiday


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:56 PM~20462718
> *Will have to be saturday nite but im down bRO
> *


  sounds good to me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:54 PM~20462698
> *Who going to Greeley Saturday?
> I think GT will be taking like 4 cars possibly more
> *


im driving wrinkles car up there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20461954
> *Bin Laden Dead :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 09:58 PM~20462750
> *im driving wrinkles car up there!!!
> *


You gotta sport a shirt to do that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20462737
> *COLD AS FUCK! And it snowed off and on
> *


Cinco isn't a good time for Springs period it's always cold and snowing up there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20462768
> *You gotta sport a shirt to do that :biggrin:
> *


He'll be wearing a shirt what you think he's going shirtless you didn't say what kind of shirt though :cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20462771
> *Cinco isn't a good time for Springs period it's always cold and snowing up there
> *


Yup! Was a last minute decision. Suppose to be nice for the cinco show in pueblo on saturday!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:00 PM~20462784
> *He'll be wearing a shirt what you think he's going shirtless you didn't say what kind of shirt though :cheesy:
> *


I wouldn't be surprised a few fools got shirtless tonight :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 10:02 PM~20462826
> *Yup! Was a last minute decision. Suppose to be nice for the cinco show in pueblo on saturday!
> *


if I'm not working I'm gonna roll down and check it out


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20462768
> *You gotta sport a shirt to do that :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:02 PM~20462832
> *I wouldn't be surprised a few fools got shirtless tonight :yessad:
> *


if Jerry was there I'd guess him but I'd have to say big hater oh my bad I mean big jim probably was shirtless huh?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:02 PM~20462833
> *if I'm not working I'm gonna roll down and check it out
> *


Sounds like its gonna be a good show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:04 PM~20462848
> *if Jerry was there I'd guess him but I'd have to say big hater oh my bad I mean big jim probably was shirtless huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 1 2011, 10:04 PM~20462853
> *Sounds like its gonna be a good show.
> *


right on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:05 PM~20462861
> *:biggrin:
> *


no comment huh Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:06 PM~20462885
> *no comment huh Roy :biggrin:
> *


He was talkin bout you guys' lil rendezvous last function :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:08 PM~20462899
> *He was talkin bout you guys' lil rendezvous last function :wow:
> *


yeah he got a thing for me but to tell you what he don't stand a chance with me LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:09 PM~20462917
> *yeah he got a thing for me but to tell you what he don't stand a chance with me LOL
> *


 :happysad: 
He said you was easy :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's good "hard in the streets"?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20462927
> *:happysad:
> He said you was easy :0
> *


if somebody wants to give you head are you gonna turn it down? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

:biggrin: Let us know the next get together, it was a good time!!


> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:57 PM~20462738
> *I got pics
> They are at like 70%
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like a good shindig Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 1 2011, 10:15 PM~20463003
> *:biggrin: Let us know the next get together, it was a good time!!
> *


We getting together for a caravan up to Greeley if you guys down to show the homies up North some love(no Joto)
And thanks for coming again I think I got da truck on vid 4 ya 3 wheelin :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 10:15 PM~20463004
> *Looks like a good shindig Roy
> *


It was cool dog
A step in the right direction for SoCo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Caught a spy spying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:19 PM~20463045
> *We getting together for a caravan up to Greeley if you guys down to show the homies up North some love(no Joto)
> And thanks for coming again I think I got da truck on vid 4 ya 3 wheelin :wow:
> *


Let me know when ill get em ready to go, always down to show love, appriciate the invite...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 1 2011, 10:31 PM~20463175
> *Let me know when ill get em ready to go, always down to show love, appriciate the invite...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20463134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GOODTIMES uffin: kickin back today nice turn out fellas :thumbsup: let's do it BIGGER next weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@May 1 2011, 10:41 PM~20463290
> *GOODTIMES  uffin: kickin back today nice turn out fellas  :thumbsup: let's do it BIGGER next weekend
> *


:yes:
*Greeley here we come *:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuuuuz up so co fawkerz had a hell of great day wit all the homies today was a blessing thumbs up to all who came out to hang :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

More pics possibly tomorrow
Stay up Colo :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:59 PM~20462768
> *You gotta sport a shirt to do that :biggrin:
> *


well ofcourse & some pants too, im not goin butt booty naked!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 10:53 PM~20463426
> *well ofcourse & some pants too, im not goin butt booty naked!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha what a bout a colts nfl tee lol :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:47 PM~20463349
> *More pics possibly tomorrow
> Stay up Colo :wave:
> 
> ...


good family pic homie


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES COMIN TO SUPPORT THE UNITY :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:47 PM~20463349
> *More pics possibly tomorrow
> Stay up Colo :wave:
> 
> ...


YO KIKO WHEN YOU GOIN TO GET THAT PIN CHROME DIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:23 PM~20463095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF were you doin?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Up at 4 am. To much beer pong ese's. :barf: 
Great time though. Thanks GT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 10:42 PM~20463302
> *:yes:
> Greeley here we come :thumbsup:
> *


See you there Roy that's where im headed also if I don't run to pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 2 2011, 04:05 AM~20464615
> *Up at 4 am. To much beer pong ese's. :barf:
> Great time though. Thanks GT
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :0 lol!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 09:23 PM~20463095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK TY IS DOING THIS :worship:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP KIKO U HURTING???


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2011, 06:19 AM~20464928
> *WUS SUP KIKO U HURTING???
> *


Yes badly :happysad: (no ****)....how bout u carnal?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2011, 07:17 AM~20464919
> *I THINK TY IS DOING THIS :worship:
> *


lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess Miklo got out... :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 2 2011, 09:02 AM~20465833
> *I guess Miklo got out... :uh: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


another low budget movie :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this pic has been talked about in the Springs for a minute so I thought I would post it up for you guys to see...








:0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I have completed my all original trim for the 64 every piece . half of it was even nos. Now time to get it chromed a lot of chrome going into the 64. I can't wait till its completed .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2011, 09:58 PM~20462755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is hilarious I use to watch that shit like 10 times a day when I 1st seen it!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 12:07 PM~20466811
> *this pic has been talked about in the Springs for a minute so I thought I would post it up for you guys to see...
> 
> 
> ...



GOODTIMES get a new member finally?? :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pics from yesterday's kickback!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 1 2011, 08:39 PM~20461856
> *It was entertaining :biggrin:
> Very special Thanks to everyone that came and just said what's up or stayed and got F'd up
> Can't wait til Saturday in Greeley
> *



Was cool kickin it with GT yesterday!!! Sorry had to bounce early, but my moms retired on Friday and we went and had dinner. Wish I coulda stayed.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raiderhater719, *Bigg Izz Dogg, elonzo, fesboogie, Chapo*

TBA up in here TAKIN OVER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Ricky??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 12:18 PM~20466892
> *GODTIMES get a new member finally?? :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


The smile on tyrone says it all... and you need to spell check!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 12:26 PM~20466948
> *The smile on tyrone says it all... and you need to spell check!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You're right I pulled a Tyrone :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat izz


> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 11:25 AM~20466942
> *What up Ricky??
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 12:27 PM~20466959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You're right I pulled a Tyrone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 12:24 PM~20466938
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, Bigg Izz Dogg, elonzo, fesboogie, Chapo
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up izzy fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 2 2011, 12:32 PM~20467011
> *Wat up izzy fes
> *


Whutz Good!!! Whut happened to you yesterday??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 2 2011, 12:32 PM~20467011
> *Wat up izzy fes
> *


What up Eric


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 11:24 AM~20466938
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, Bigg Izz Dogg, elonzo, fesboogie, Chapo
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Lookin good Colorado!!! Gotta love the unity! This is what its all about and should be!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Shit tiredlong day


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 11:24 AM~20466938
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raiderhater719, Bigg Izz Dogg, elonzo, fesboogie, Chapo
> 
> ...


SOONER THEN WE THOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 2 2011, 12:40 PM~20467100
> *Shit tiredlong day
> *


yesterday or today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 12:53 PM~20467196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Glasshouse!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

P.I.M.P.S. (N.O.H.O.M.O.)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics fellaz....definitely looks like GOOD TIMES had by all. See all you fellaz up in Greeley :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you guys should've seen Tyrone bust his ass trying to bowl!!! CLASSIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kiko IDK whut you were doin' there!!! :roflmao: and Jimmy looks like he wants to knock some heads off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& I guess the takeover began wit' the gold pin!!! Beer Pong Champs!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 12:15 PM~20467318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CO-SIGNED HE DIDN'T 
BREAK HIS J-LO GLASSES :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 11:39 AM~20467087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU EVER GET 
GAS FOR THIS BEAST


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 2 2011, 06:29 AM~20464959
> *Yes badly :happysad:  (no ****)....how bout u carnal?
> *


SHIT I WAS CARNAL DIDN'T
WANT TO GO TO SKLECH


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2011, 11:09 AM~20466823
> *I have completed my all original trim for the 64 every piece . half of it was even nos. Now time to get it chromed a lot of chrome going into the 64. I can't wait till its completed .
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT bRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 2 2011, 09:02 AM~20465833
> *I guess Miklo got out... :uh: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2011, 02:39 PM~20467930
> *DID YOU EVER GET
> GAS FOR THIS BEAST
> *


yeah thanks to my girl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2011, 02:36 PM~20467914
> *CO-SIGNED HE DIDN'T
> BREAK HIS J-LO GLASSES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up fes and ricky :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 12:25 PM~20466942
> *What up Ricky??
> *




Chillin Izzy :biggrin: How u doing man


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 2 2011, 03:35 PM~20468404
> *Chillin Izzy :biggrin:  How u doing man
> *


Doin alright. Yourself??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 2 2011, 03:32 PM~20468384
> *What up fes and ricky :wave:
> *



Wut up josh how did ur vacation go


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 03:58 PM~20468557
> *Doin alright. Yourself??
> *



Doing good man trying to get everything together for da season


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 2 2011, 04:46 PM~20468876
> *Doing good man trying to get everything together for da season
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

So is everyone scared to come to Pueblo for cinco?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 2 2011, 03:32 PM~20468384
> *What up fes and ricky :wave:
> *


whutz good josh!!! when do you get back into town?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 2 2011, 05:44 PM~20469239
> *So is everyone scared to come to Pueblo for cinco?
> *


yes


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 05:57 PM~20469316
> *yes
> *


J/P :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Anyone interested in getting their car filmed for The Smithsonian they will be taking photos and filming for a documentary on Sat May 14th ! It will be some good film coverage to show the world what kinda cars we have ! Hope u can all come out * 

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/site/sn/...211228e846a%2C0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2011, 07:02 AM~20464868
> *See you there Roy that's where im headed also if I don't run to pueblo
> *


Would be great ta see ya Saturday doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 2 2011, 12:18 PM~20466892
> *GOODTIMES get a new member finally?? :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


He wishes :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20469991
> *He wishes :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20469991
> *He wishes :biggrin:
> *


you can't say chrisladen no mores


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 12:29 PM~20466973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never seen this car in person but in pics it's bad than a mofo I really dig it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 2 2011, 07:27 PM~20470019
> *you can't say chrisladen no mores
> *


Sure I can it's da reincarnation :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 2 2011, 07:30 PM~20470043
> *I never seen this car in person but in pics it's bad than a mofo I really dig it
> *


Cool ride it's Danny's on here from Primera


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You a fool Fes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



You said except for da spell check lmfao


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 2 2011, 07:30 PM~20470043
> *I never seen this car in person but in pics it's bad than a mofo I really dig it
> *


I was thinking the same thing that Monte looks nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 2 2011, 05:58 PM~20469325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is a must go to Event
Max and da Impalas crew put it down hard for da first one* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Bucket's getting close :happysad:


hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2011, 07:35 PM~20470078
> *I was thinking the same thing that Monte looks nice
> *


i know u have champagne taste so yeah it's a nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 2 2011, 07:42 PM~20470131
> *i know u have champagne taste so yeah it's a nice ride :biggrin:
> *


He got a champaign budget too


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 2 2011, 04:44 PM~20469239
> *So is everyone scared to come to Pueblo for cinco?
> *


WHAT DAY THAT FALL ON bRO


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY ROY WHEN IS THAT SHOW UP IN GREELY


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:34 PM~20470069
> *You a fool Fes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You said except for da spell check lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 2 2011, 07:47 PM~20470184
> *HEY ROY WHEN IS THAT SHOW UP IN GREELY
> *


Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy smokes... i need to call chapo!!! :biggrin: 

j/p looks good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 08:08 PM~20470421
> *holy smokes... i need to call chapo!!! :biggrin:
> 
> j/p looks good bro
> *


He wanted to know everything
He's planning something big :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:45 PM~20470168
> *He got a champaign budget too
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:12 PM~20470473
> *He wanted to know everything
> He's planning something big :wow:
> *


you know he stays plotting!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20470581
> *you know he stays plotting!!!
> *


He was grilling me
Like a detective on a murder suspect
he knows he got me beat I aint doing no Undies yet :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:28 PM~20470666
> *He was grilling me
> Like a detective on a murder suspect
> he knows he got me beat I aint doing no Undies yet :happysad:
> *


yeah but his rag ain't operational yet!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 08:32 PM~20470719
> *yeah but his rag ain't operational yet!!!    :biggrin:
> *



It's HARDer than a mofo though :yes:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 06:49 PM~20470202
> *Saturday
> *


whos all goin bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20470732
> *It's HARDer than a mofo though :yes:
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20470043
> *I never seen this car in person but in pics it's bad than a mofo I really dig it
> *


Thanks homie. Gonna get re-painted during the winter. But for this summer, Ima crusie. Gracias carnel. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 08:35 PM~20470744
> *whos all goin bro
> *


About 8 of us so far dog and like 4 cars so far possibly more


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:44 PM~20470887
> *About 8 of us so far dog and like 4 cars so far possibly more
> *


coo well hit me up bro im down to follow up


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Car is bad my bro. I love it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If you on Silvies list AJ,we gonna throw a text out soon  
I'll keep the number though you can erase it now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 2 2011, 08:48 PM~20470921
> *:thumbsup: Car is bad my bro. I love it!!!
> *


Thanks Danny it's getting there


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit looks hella good!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:51 PM~20470960
> *If you on Silvies list AJ,we gonna throw a text out soon
> I'll keep the number though you can erase it now
> *


 :thumbsup: cool bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@May 2 2011, 08:59 PM~20471063
> *Damn that shit looks hella good!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looking good cuzzin !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 2 2011, 09:19 PM~20471277
> *:0 Looking good cuzzin !!
> *


Thanks Justin
Long ways to go yet but well on my way :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 2 2011, 04:45 PM~20468869
> *Wut up josh how did ur vacation go
> *


Going good bro....just rainy as all hell except for friday and Saturday, be back to the real world Wednesday


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 05:46 PM~20469248
> *whutz good josh!!! when do you get back into town?
> *


Tomorrow night bro, hate to leave but will be nice to be back..just hope the flights back are smoother than the ones here, little man was :barf: :tears: the whole way


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:28 PM~20470666
> *He was grilling me
> Like a detective on a murder suspect
> he knows he got me beat I aint doing no Undies yet :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :biggrin: U FUCKERS R FUNNY


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 2 2011, 07:32 PM~20470719
> *yeah but his rag ain't operational yet!!!    :biggrin:
> *


I CANT FIND THE SWITCH TO OPEN IT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I ain't half bad


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 2 2011, 10:13 PM~20471814
> *I ain't half bad
> *


But Carlos ain't any bad :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looken GOOD ROy, I like that color bRO.  *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 2 2011, 03:05 AM~20464615
> *Up at 4 am. To much beer pong ese's. :barf:
> Great time though. Thanks GT
> *


HAHA NEVER TOO MUCH HOMIE TOLD U THAT GAME WILL GET U FUCKED UP CONGRATS GT ON TAKIN MY GOLDEN PIN :biggrin: 
JK HAD A LOT OF FUN THANKS FOR THE INVITE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 2 2011, 06:35 PM~20470078
> *I was thinking the same thing that Monte looks nice
> *


MY POPS JUST TOLD ME TODAY HE WANTED TO SELL HIS 73 BIG BODY MONTE HES ASKIN 3 GS NEEDS SOME WORK BUT RUNS REALLY GOOD DONT GOT PICS OF IT BUT WHEN I GET SOME ILL POST THEM GOOD FOR A LIL PROJECT LET ME NO IF U WANT MORE INFO ON IT 719-649-1497


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WHUTZ GOOD COLORADO!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

3 Members: *fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719,* AllHustle NoLove

*Buenos dias Amigos!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20471659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:  :biggrin: U FUCKERS R FUNNY
> *


INSPECTOR GADGET!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 2 2011, 10:03 PM~20471706
> *I CANT FIND THE SWITCH TO OPEN IT
> *


you gonna have to inspect roy's car when he bust out!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 07:47 AM~20473859
> *3 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> Buenos dias Amigos!
> *


Just goin to work and you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 07:47 AM~20473859
> *3 Members: fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, AllHustle NoLove
> 
> Buenos dias Amigos!
> *


whutz good sean & chuck!!! how them impalas coming along?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 08:03 AM~20473920
> *whutz good sean & chuck!!! how them impalas coming along?
> *


*Bueno.....es solo un asunto de tiempo!  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 3 2011, 07:57 AM~20473896
> *Just goin to work and you
> *


*Just at work, working hard :biggrin: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 2 2011, 09:48 PM~20471562
> *Tomorrow night bro, hate to leave but will be nice to be back..just hope the flights back are smoother than the ones here, little man was :barf:  :tears: the whole way
> *


you guys be safe on the way back


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719

We will wait a few more minutes before we get this meeting started..... :cheesy: *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:07 AM~20473936
> *Bueno.....es solo un asunto de tiempo!
> *


   can't wait!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It needs a black top


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:10 AM~20473943
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> We will wait a few more minutes before we get this meeting started.....  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:10 AM~20473943
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, OVERTIME, RO4LIFE 719
> 
> We will wait a few more minutes before we get this meeting started.....  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she's looking good Roy!!! Im jealous  :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 3 2011, 08:16 AM~20473969
> *It needs a black top
> *


I say peanut butter! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 07:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars looking good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh they're going to fix that up some day is what they always say when you ask them if its for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 3 2011, 02:02 PM~20476125
> *Oh they're going to fix that up some day is what they always say when you ask them if its for sale
> *


or it belongs to some kid thats 3 yrs old lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

good day COLORADO i hope everybody is having a good day. :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20475916
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


sad story :uh:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 3 2011, 07:46 AM~20474108
> *Damn she's looking good Roy!!! Im jealous    :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20475916
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE AT?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592377


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 01:30 PM~20475916
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


that car is rite outside of avondale


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks nice): oversprays a bitch, them d's prob got coated,,lol





> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 2 2011, 10:32 PM~20472572
> *Looken GOOD ROy, I like that color bRO.
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20470339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good brotha, you stood hellla far to take that pic  get a lil closer n snap somemore!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody on the props it's been long overdue and I can't wait to get up the change to start on the frame
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20478112
> *looks good brotha,  you stood hellla far to take that pic    get a lil closer n snap somemore!!!
> *


I didn't take it bro :happysad: 

Here's a closer one 
Don't mind the White firewall that should be taken care of very soon  


My humble POS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20478614
> *I didn't take it bro :happysad:
> 
> Here's a closer one
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good eric & roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good eric & roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20478735
> *Whutz good eric & roy!!!
> *


just got home a lil bit ago did a few hours ot.....working away sucks


how you doing Fes dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone just buy this Impala off Manuel? 

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2357024766.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 07:59 PM~20478752
> *just got home  a lil bit ago did a few hours ot.....working away sucks
> how you doing Fes dog?
> *


just got home from work myself!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:01 PM~20478787
> *Someone just buy this Impala off Manuel?
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2357024766.html
> *


yeah he sold it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20479027
> *:biggrin:
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, *fesboogie, vynetyme, BigCeez

It's always a treat to be on the same topic as you big dawgs!  *


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 12:30 PM~20475916
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20478614
> *I didn't take it bro :happysad:
> 
> Here's a closer one
> ...



That tre looking good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:39 PM~20479120
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, vynetyme, BigCeez
> 
> It's always a treat to be on the same topic as you big dawgs!
> *


What up Big Sean how's life treating you homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by colo63impala_@May 3 2011, 08:40 PM~20479135
> *That tre looking good bro
> *


Thanks it's getting there...very slowly but getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:41 PM~20479138
> *What up Big Sean how's life treating you homie?
> *


*All is GOOD bRO. *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:43 PM~20479161
> *All is GOOD bRO.
> *


I bet :wow:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up colorado :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20479203
> *whats up colorado :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello Richard


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20479192
> *I bet :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 *:uh: 

Just living life bRO.  *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20479203
> *whats up colorado :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's GOOD Richie?! Any updated pics?!*


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:50 PM~20479253
> *What's GOOD Richie?! Any updated pics?!
> *


whats good sean no pics its been a trailer hog since i brought it home showed it twice thanks for the hook up on the ride


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:49 PM~20479241
> *Hello Richard
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:49 PM~20479242
> *:uh:
> 
> Just living life bRO.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:52 PM~20479278
> *whats good sean no pics its been a trailer hog since i brought it home showed it twice thanks for the hook up on the ride
> *


*Don't forget I have a home for her if u ever wanna get rid of her.*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme+May 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20478614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im runnin low.... lend me a dolla :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:49 PM~20479241
> *Hello Richard
> *


wow :wow: only my pops calls me that


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:54 PM~20479302
> *Don't forget I have a home for her if u ever wanna get rid of her.
> *


should have papers this week and working a deal to get undies done if this job pans out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:54 PM~20479310
> *wow  :wow: only my pops calls me that
> *


I'm OG Like dat


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:55 PM~20479319
> *I'm OG Like dat
> *


u not as O.G as my pops lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:55 PM~20479317
> *should have papers this week and working a deal to get undies done if this job pans out
> *


Undies are overrated bRO just get an 06 frame swap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:56 PM~20479332
> *u not as O.G as my pops lol
> *


Close :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:55 PM~20479319
> *I'm OG Like dat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:57 PM~20479341
> *Undies are overrated bRO just get an 06 frame swap
> *


my frame is strapped all ready


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know where to get some Bumper Bolts?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479358
> *Wut up CO
> *


whats up ricky


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:57 PM~20479341
> *Undies are overrated bRO just get an 06 frame swap
> *


X's 63 chrome undies are for the youngsters... i hate to clean and i specially hate to clean chrome undies :angry:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW COLORADO, DFW TEXAS PASSIN THRU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479358
> *Wut up CO
> *


What's happening my friendly wagering buddy?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479361
> *Anybody know where to get some Bumper Bolts?
> *


bumper supply on boulder


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479361
> *Anybody know where to get some Bumper Bolts?
> *


go to your local bolt store... they sellem here at Abq bolt, and Remco bolt... or try Ebay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479364
> *X's 63  chrome undies are for the youngsters...  i hate to clean and i specially hate to clean chrome undies  :angry:
> *


I'll clean em for you






















after we install em on my ride :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479363
> *whats up ricky
> *




Wut up richie rich :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479364
> *X's 63  chrome undies are for the youngsters...  i hate to clean and i specially hate to clean chrome undies  :angry:
> *


havent done one yet so still have the desire to do it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:00 PM~20479370
> *What's happening my friendly wagering buddy?
> *





HaHahahahahahah I knew u was gonna say something p.m. me da pic :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:01 PM~20479389
> *I'll clean em for you
> after we install em on my ride  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: imma hire a cleaning crew like TRU (Paul) to clean my car  I seen him roll up and have a lil crew right there ready to clean.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20479421
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  imma hire a cleaning crew like TRU (Paul) to clean my car    I seen him roll up and have a lil crew right there ready to clean.
> *


i got kids they fit in small places :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:01 PM~20479395
> *havent done one yet so still have the desire to do it
> *


chrome undies are cool buddy... just a pain to keep clean if you wanna drive your car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 09:00 PM~20479381
> *go to your local bolt store... they sellem here at Abq bolt, and Remco bolt... or try Ebay
> *


The round capped ones?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 08:39 PM~20479120
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, fesboogie, vynetyme, BigCeez
> 
> It's always a treat to be on the same topic as you big dawgs!
> *


whutz good sean!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479361
> *Anybody know where to get some Bumper Bolts?
> *


*BorROw them fROm Adan's tre :dunno: *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS+May 3 2011, 09:04 PM~20479432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea OG style


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:04 PM~20479436
> *The round capped ones?
> *


the carriage bolts for the bumpers ace carries them to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 3 2011, 09:02 PM~20479410
> *HaHahahahahahah I knew u was gonna say something p.m. me da pic :0
> *


We can go double or nothing on a Raiders/Bronco game in the future


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20479443
> *whutz good sean!!!
> *


*Waiting for you to give me a thROwed price on that regal :cheesy: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:06 PM~20479459
> *the carriage bolts for the bumpers ace carries them to
> *


Cool cause all my crap broke taking em off :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20479471
> *Waiting for you to give me a thROwed price on that regal  :cheesy:
> *


That Bad Economy price :0 




It hasn't worked for me yet


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20479468
> *We can go double or nothing on a Raiders/Bronco game in the future
> *




Sounds like a plan man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479365
> *WAT IT DEW COLORADO, DFW TEXAS PASSIN THRU
> *


:wave:

What up bROther


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:09 PM~20479489
> *That Bad Economy price :0
> It hasn't worked for me yet
> *


*I already asked for the bad economy price, but he said to make an offer. He won't like my offer :happysad: *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20479518
> *I already asked for the bad economy price, but he said to make an offer. He won't like my offer  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 



Damn I need to pick up a G-body soon to ROll around in
I miss Switches and aint doing mine anyTIME soon :happysad:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/P4173015.JPG
one time she was out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:13 PM~20479537
> *:biggrin:
> Damn I need to pick up a G-body soon to ROll around in
> I miss Switches and aint doing mine anyTIME soon :happysad:
> *


*thatswatimtaknbout.com*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:14 PM~20479548
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/P4173015.JPG
> one time she was out
> *


Mount that Plaque right :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i got the chrome for the bumpers and a couple of trinkets her and there but pretty much the same


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:15 PM~20479562
> *Mount that Plaque right :twak: :biggrin:
> *


i will when my new one gets here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20479471
> *Waiting for you to give me a thROwed price on that regal  :cheesy:
> *


lol you haven't picked anything up yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479566
> *i got the chrome for the bumpers and a couple of trinkets her and there but pretty much the same
> *


How mush your bumpers cost?

My shit was way outrageous....must be the price on Copper nowadays :angry:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:15 PM~20479562
> *Mount that Plaque right :twak: :biggrin:
> *


how did u get around the third brake light on urs to mount the plaque


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bbbbuuuuuddddyyyy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479571
> *i will when my new one gets here
> *


Don't find out the hard way and lose it down your door or permanently scratch your winders


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20479580
> *How mush your bumpers cost?
> 
> My shit was way outrageous....must be the price on Copper nowadays :angry:
> *


the chrome strips for my L.S bumpers was 40 bucks for front and rear


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 09:18 PM~20479598
> *Don't find out the hard way and lose it down your door or permanently scratch your winders
> *


no plates no mount my plaque i bring it down on the trailer


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 3 2011, 09:18 PM~20479597
> *Bbbbuuuuuddddyyyy
> *


*Sup *****, u ready to go live Saturday?!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479574
> *lol you haven't picked anything up yet?
> *


*I've looked here and there, but I ain't on no mission. *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, *65 IMPALA SS, vynetyme, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, gzking

*What's GOOD in ur hood bRO?!*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20479622
> *I've looked here and there, but I ain't on no mission.
> *


Whats happenin bRO


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20479643
> *7 Members: AllHustle NoLove, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~, 65 IMPALA SS, vynetyme, fesboogie, RO4LIFE 719, gzking
> 
> What's GOOD in ur hood bRO?!
> *


Work work work! Got the bars on the bike and ready to ROll


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20479647
> *Whats happenin bRO
> *


*Chillen. Chuck give u the message 'bout Saturday?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20479622
> *I've looked here and there, but I ain't on no mission.
> *


   you know everyone is waiting on that rag!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:25 PM~20479662
> *Chillen. Chuck give u the message 'bout Saturday?
> *


Nope. Send me a text


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 3 2011, 09:25 PM~20479661
> *Work work work! Got the bars on the bike and ready to ROll
> *


*Aww shit, bet it looks good! ThROw some fresh paint on that bish!!*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 09:26 PM~20479672
> *   you know everyone is waiting on that rag!!!
> *


*LOL, that is not good, I would hate to disappoint. :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 3 2011, 09:26 PM~20479678
> *Nope. Send me a text
> *


*He must still be mourning over his uncle's death :cheesy: *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:26 PM~20479680
> *Aww shit, bet it looks good! ThROw some fresh paint on that bish!!
> *


I wanted to before saturday, but Im busy as hell at the shop! Business first!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:28 PM~20479698
> *He must still be mourning over his uncle's death  :cheesy:
> *


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:27 PM~20479689
> *LOL, that is not good, I would hate to disappoint.  :happysad:
> *


im sure it won't disappoint!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 09:33 PM~20479738
> *im sure it won't disappoint!!!
> *


*Thanks for the vote of confidence carnal!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:28 PM~20479698
> *He must still be mourning over his uncle's death  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: took me a sec to figure this out!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20479586
> *how did u get around the third brake light on urs to mount the plaque
> *


I removed it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 3 2011, 09:34 PM~20479750
> *Thanks for the vote of confidence carnal!
> *


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 07:01 PM~20478787
> *Someone just buy this Impala off Manuel?
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2357024766.html
> *


Some military dude did said he bought all wicked ways plaques he gave him $16K...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 3 2011, 09:46 PM~20479874
> *
> *


I heard from a few Club bROthers that seen it at the shop it was clean as fuck :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 3 2011, 10:29 PM~20480261
> *Some military dude did said he bought all wicked ways plaques he gave him $16K...
> *


 :wow: 


16K?
damn somebody missed the memo on a depression that we're in :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Found some pics of all the Lowriders at Springs Stinco de Mayo*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Have a GOOD day Colorado*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up to all my peeps


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 3 2011, 08:32 PM~20479061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats good fellaz!? Howz Texas Sean?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@May 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20479317
> *should have papers this week and working a deal to get undies done if this job pans out
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE WHITE YOU DON'T NEED PAPERS :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 06:57 AM~20481966
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 :wave: :boink: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2011, 07:59 AM~20481976
> *:wave:  :boink:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


whutz good wrinkles!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 07:04 AM~20481994
> *whutz good wrinkles!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WUTZ GOOD FES AS FO ME GOTTA GO TO COURT
ON THIS FUCKIN DRIVING ON ASUSPENDED LICENSE 
WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful day for pullin something out!!!! Think ill cruise the blue monte today, think i might drive her to pueblo this weekend anyone else goin from the springs??? Have a good day CO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 06:57 AM~20481966
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> *


 wat up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2011, 08:09 AM~20482013
> *WUTZ GOOD FES AS FO ME GOTTA GO TO COURT
> ON THIS FUCKIN DRIVING ON ASUSPENDED LICENSE
> WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :happysad:
> *


Good Luck wit' that homie!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 4 2011, 08:51 AM~20482221
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20482167
> *Beautiful day for pullin something out!!!! Think ill cruise the blue monte today, think i might drive her to pueblo this weekend anyone else goin from the springs???  Have a good day CO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whutz good homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20482167
> *Beautiful day for pullin something out!!!! Think ill cruise the blue monte today, think i might drive her to pueblo this weekend anyone else goin from the springs???  Have a good day CO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We were thinking about rolling down there :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2011, 07:57 AM~20481967
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE WHITE YOU DON'T NEED PAPERS :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20482167
> *Beautiful day for pullin something out!!!! Think ill cruise the blue monte today, think i might drive her to pueblo this weekend anyone else goin from the springs???  Have a good day CO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's good Scotty? This is josh that used to live around the corner on metropolitan...good to see you on layitlow


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 3 2011, 10:50 PM~20480459
> *Have a GOOD day Colorado
> *


What's up everyone, im back in town. Roy I walked around the rag this morning and
It looks like that color was definitely a Good choice :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

so when is the pueblo show saturday or sunday :uh:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave: k onda BIG CO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 4 2011, 11:30 AM~20483438
> *so when is the pueblo show saturday or sunday :uh:
> *


think its sunday homie


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@May 4 2011, 11:35 AM~20483471
> *think its sunday homie
> *


right on homie :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 10:49 AM~20483210
> *What's up everyone, im back in town. Roy I walked around the rag this morning and
> It looks like that color was definitely a Good choice :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE BRO....YOU SHOULD TAKE SNEEK PICS :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@May 4 2011, 12:35 PM~20483471
> *think its sunday homie
> *


whut up D!!! I think is saturday though...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20483968
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE BRO....YOU SHOULD TAKE SNEEK PICS :biggrin:
> *


x2... & x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20484002
> *whut up D!!! I think is saturday though...
> *


x2 sat i dont think they would have it on mothers day but idk


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 07:25 AM~20481870
> *Whats good fellaz!? Howz Texas Sean?!
> *


*It's cool bRO, meeting more and more people everyday. It's hotter than a mofo though and we ain't even hit summer yet. :happysad: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20484002
> *whut up D!!! I think is saturday though...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2011, 05:30 PM~20485169
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2011, 05:30 PM~20485169
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20483968
> *GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE BRO....YOU SHOULD TAKE SNEEK PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: its is tempting


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

THE CINCO SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO IS THIS SATURDAY THE 7TH


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 4 2011, 05:28 PM~20485530
> *THE CINCO SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO IS THIS SATURDAY THE 7TH
> *


where at and wat time does is start???? :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove+May 3 2011, 09:28 PM~20479698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUV4LACS, *~DOLLAZ & DICE ~*

:wave: :wave: i spilled some coke today in memory of ur tio bin laden :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20485530
> *THE CINCO SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO IS THIS SATURDAY THE 7TH
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 4 2011, 05:29 PM~20485163
> *It's cool bRO, meeting more and more people everyday. It's hotter than a mofo though and we ain't even hit summer yet.  :happysad:
> *



Yup, been out to Texas in the summer the past 3 years....that heat aint no joke. Hows the car scene out there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 11:49 AM~20483210
> *What's up everyone, im back in town. Roy I walked around the rag this morning and
> It looks like that color was definitely a Good choice :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


I can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 4 2011, 08:17 PM~20486215
> *I can't wait :cheesy:
> *


Hey your a LIL vet...since yesterday I can't use the "add reply" thing anymore, it only let's me post in a quote..any idea why?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 4 2011, 08:17 PM~20486215
> *I can't wait :cheesy:
> *


WATS UP ROY GOOD TALKIN TO YOU LAST NITE HOMIE, RIDE IS LOOKING SICK


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20486254
> *Hey your a LIL vet...since yesterday I can't use the "add reply" thing anymore, it only let's me post in a quote..any idea why?
> *


I mean quick reply..not add reply


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 08:23 PM~20486266
> *I mean quick reply..not add reply
> *



Go to internet options, clear cache and history. You will have to log back into LIL after this is done but it should fix the problem.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20486254
> *Hey your a LIL vet...since yesterday I can't use the "add reply" thing anymore, it only let's me post in a quote..any idea why?
> *


Not at all bRO never had that happen to me
PM a mod


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 08:30 PM~20486332
> *Go to internet options, clear cache and history. You will have to log back into LIL after this is done but it should fix the problem.
> *


 :wow: 
Never had that happen to me
Ceez be on it....Like a Boss :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 08:23 PM~20486262
> *WATS UP ROY GOOD TALKIN TO YOU LAST NITE HOMIE, RIDE IS LOOKING SICK
> *


GOOD talkin to you too bROther
Can't go wrong with that guy :thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up Co fawkers lol what's every one up to


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 4 2011, 09:02 PM~20486662
> *wuz up Co fawkers lol what every one uo to
> *



:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 08:30 PM~20486332
> *Go to internet options, clear cache and history. You will have to log back into LIL after this is done but it should fix the problem.
> *


No dice....how do I find a mod?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 09:35 PM~20486929
> *No dice....how do I find a mod?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ts&CODE=leaders


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 09:36 PM~20486936
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ts&CODE=leaders
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Hay lacwood a.k.a Josh what so you going to this weekend. cus you just might see your Real Nephew at one. Im going to hunt down them old pics of your first LoLo. Back when you was in high school...lol Glad to see you on here and that You a prospect for GT but if they fuck up i know a great club too see. we can bring the family thing to a hole other level....... that aint no shot at GT i got mad Respect for all those iv meet


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

4 Members: 84ImpalaFinishaDream,* fesboogie, Chapo,* theonenonly

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature

West up.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good everybody!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:43 PM~20486982
> *Whutz good everybody!!!
> *


not much just watching the young go ape shit in the tub that boy is going to right books that will top harry potter or he going to make cochran look like a public defender. He can imagine some shit


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:43 PM~20486982
> *Whutz good everybody!!!
> *


 wuuuuzzzzz up fesboogie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:43 PM~20486982
> *Whutz good everybody!!!
> *


Im eating some good Carne Asada Fries....thats whats good.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone coming to Pueblo cinco show :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Man carne asada fries sound good!!! where did you get them?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 10:00 PM~20487105
> *Man carne asada fries sound good!!! where did you get them?
> *



Taco Star....muy bueno!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 4 2011, 08:56 PM~20487072
> *Anyone coming to Pueblo cinco show :dunno:
> *


HITS will be there with a couple rides.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Everybody...Anything goin on for cinco tomarrow???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20487115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asshole!!! now im'ma have to go get me some...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO+May 4 2011, 10:09 PM~20487173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:09 PM~20487173
> *Wat up Everybody...Anything goin on for cinco tomarrow???
> *


whutz good scottie!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@May 4 2011, 09:40 PM~20486961
> *Hay lacwood a.k.a Josh what so you going to this weekend. cus you just might see your Real Nephew at one. Im going to hunt down them old pics of your first LoLo. Back when you was in high school...lol Glad to see you on here and that You a prospect for GT but if they fuck up i know a great club too see. we can bring the family thing to a hole other level....... that aint no shot at GT i got mad Respect for all those iv meet
> *


Im not sure where im going this weekend yet. GT shows me alot of love(no ****) some Good people there for sure....I know you just tryin to look out for me though, and I appreciate it bro. ain't seen you in a minute, how you been?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:22 PM~20487272
> *whutz good scottie!!!
> *


Wat up Fes....Drove my blue monte today...first time in about a year or so...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20487115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up big bad CO¡ :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:24 PM~20487298
> *Wat up Fes....Drove my blue monte today...first time in about a year or so...
> *


U still got that bish? What's up with that six nine?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20487224
> *No...stuck at work tomorrow.
> :biggrin:
> *


I heard that man, gotta get that $$$


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:24 PM~20487298
> *Wat up Fes....Drove my blue monte today...first time in about a year or so...
> *


man bet it felt good!!! you gonna cruise tomorrow?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up ricky


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 09:27 PM~20487322
> *U still got that bish? What's up with that six nine?
> *


Yeah she stays marinadeing in the garage... Getting the body work done on the green 69 and the guts, just got my new molded carpet today. Bout to start on the guts on my other 69 too man, Anyone know some one who can spray good???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:29 PM~20487342
> *man bet it felt good!!! you gonna cruise tomorrow?
> *


Hell yeah nothing like those G bodies.. Ill cruise if im not alone when and where???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:32 PM~20487358
> *Yeah she stays marinadeing in the garage... Getting the body work done on the green 69 and the guts, just got my new molded carpet today.  Bout to start on the guts on my other 69 too man, Anyone know some one who can spray good???
> *


cipie on here "dollaz & dice" & im sure josh know peeps too but cant think of anyone else on our topic


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 10:32 PM~20487354
> *What up ricky
> *



Wut up josh glad u made it back safe man


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:32 PM~20487358
> *Yeah she stays marinadeing in the garage... Getting the body work done on the green 69 and the guts, just got my new molded carpet today.  Bout to start on the guts on my other 69 too man, Anyone know some one who can spray good???
> *


Yeah my painter at work, we've been doing roys 63 you seen posted on here. Should be done with it in the next few days. He says he dosent wanna do another one for awhile though...except for mine


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 4 2011, 10:38 PM~20487403
> *Wut up josh glad u made it back safe man
> *


Me too bro...it was a little scary here and there flyin


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20487411
> *Yeah my painter at work, we've been doing roys 63 you seen posted on here. Should be done with it in the next few days. He says he dosent wanna do another one for awhile though...except for mine
> *


I heard that. I need to find someone soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 4 2011, 09:37 PM~20487400
> *cipie on here "dollaz & dice" & im sure josh know peeps too but cant think of anyone else on our topic
> *


Ill have to PM him and see wats up. Manny said hes gonna take his monte to him...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 4 2011, 09:56 PM~20487072
> *Anyone coming to Pueblo cinco show :dunno:
> *



i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 10:50 PM~20487492
> *i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 10:50 PM~20487492
> *i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I like pueblo, there good food down there :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 09:50 PM~20487492
> *i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Not HITS... we will be there with a couple cars... :shhh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 4 2011, 10:56 PM~20487560
> *I like pueblo, there good food down there :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone crusing tomarrow, you said something about it Fes???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:59 PM~20487585
> *LOL Not HITS... we will be there with a couple cars... :shhh:
> *


  post a few pics of your cars bRO i never heard of your club before


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20487608
> * post a few pics of your cars bRO i never heard of your club before
> *






































Heres a couple of them got a few in progress right now, were pretty a new club but not new to the sceen...I built that S-10 from the frame up i got all the pics for the build right by it...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

this is what happens when u play to much beerpong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Heres a couple more, we build most of our own cars....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 11:12 PM~20487706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   see you guys sat bRO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Got that green cutlass finished now it wasnt done in that pic, and the black cut ordered his knock offs and pumps already should be here in a week or so....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 10:59 PM~20487589
> *:wow:
> *


Don't take that the wrong way, I really mean I like the food down there, and the women, and the scene, etc....basically pueblos cool :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:29 PM~20487339
> *I heard that man, gotta get that $$$
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 3 2011, 05:54 PM~20477679
> *that car is rite outside of avondale
> *


wrong


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20479364
> *X's 63  chrome undies are for the youngsters...  i hate to clean and i specially hate to clean chrome undies  :angry:
> *


I had gold n chrome undercarriage and drove mine on the highway y todo and I liked cleaning it. Grab a beer and chill in the garage and clean away


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2011, 01:35 AM~20488335
> *I had gold n chrome undercarriage and drove mine on the highway y todo and I liked cleaning it. Grab a beer and chill in the garage and clean away
> *



Shit...I never had undies as a kid so I gotta take advantage now that I can :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 01:47 AM~20488361
> *Shit...I never had undies as a kid so I gotta take advantage now that I can  :biggrin:
> *


mine always had a blowout in them lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2011, 01:50 AM~20488364
> *mine always had a blowout in them lol
> *



lol...ewwwww....that itches when it dries.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Stay up Colorado almost the weekend
Have a GOOD Cinco


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado. Rize and Shine, early bird gets the worm and Closed mouths don't get fed.....  

See my bROthers Saturday!!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Cinco everyone :yes:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 5 2011, 05:35 AM~20488779
> *Happy Cinco everyone  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 4 2011, 10:13 PM~20487714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

FELIZ CINCO A TODOS!!!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 09:50 PM~20487492
> *i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 11:00 PM~20487599
> *Anyone crusing tomarrow, you said something about it Fes???
> *


yeah i got a couple of things to do early in the day but it should be cool later on...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20487714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LAKERS ain't having a good cinco!!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Viva!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz up COLORADO hahahahahayayayaya lol happy cinco letz get this bitch started haha :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :h5: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Feliz cinco homies!! Perfect three wheelin weather outside


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 02:32 AM~20488433
> *lol...ewwwww....that itches when it dries.
> *


I said a blowout dog I didn't say I shit my draws :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2011, 11:26 AM~20490235
> *I said a blowout dog I didn't say I shit my draws  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:22 PM~20487770
> *Got that green cutlass finished now it wasnt done in that pic, and the black cut ordered his knock offs and pumps already should be here in a week or so....
> *


I used to roll that green cutty back in the day. front seat was a bitch when you hit switches lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2011, 11:26 AM~20490235
> *I said a blowout dog I didn't say I shit my draws  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Osamas not dead he's in tijuana celebrating cinco de mayo with 2pac!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 01:59 PM~20491599
> *Osamas not dead he's in tijuana celebrating cinco de mayo with 2pac!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 5 2011, 12:32 PM~20491017
> *I used to roll that green cutty back in the day. front seat was a bitch when you hit switches lol  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was a hoopty when we got but we did alot of work to it, it has new front and rear seats and new carpet etc... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up big CO....  :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Cinco de Mayo CO.


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 5 2011, 06:00 PM~20493152
> *yeah it was a hoopty when we got but we did alot of work to it, it has new front and rear seats and new carpet etc... :thumbsup:
> *


Yea I see that bro, looks real good!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna head to pueblo saturday morning if any other colowriders want to join the train PM me.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost that Time :biggrin: 





















Thanks a million again Josh 
Your Time and patience on everything is very appreciated Brother


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin good Roy, cant wait to see her out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 5 2011, 08:57 PM~20494093
> *Lookin good Roy, cant wait to see her out!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thx dog I'm getting itchy just thinking about her


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:01 PM~20494126
> *Thx dog I'm getting itchy just thinking about her
> *


roy need help saleing my caddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@May 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20494241
> *roy need help saleing my caddy
> *


huh? :happysad: 
PM me info pics and what you got planned dog :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

see my topic uploader not working


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:biggrin: GL on the sale Paul i'm sure it'll go quickly someone is always lookin for a caddy to ride out in


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 08:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 4 2011, 09:50 PM~20487492
> *i think springs people are afraid of pueblo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yup we sure are :happysad: ....it ain't no joke down there...my lady from pueblo and i'm scared to come home everyday :biggrin: ...tryin to make it out there doggy pero haber que pasa


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20494321
> *:biggrin: GL on the sale Paul i'm sure it'll go quickly someone is always lookin for a caddy to ride out in
> *


 :thumbsup: big G.T


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 07:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


spot me a few G's Roy i know you can :biggrin: fuckin baller!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 08:01 PM~20494126
> *Thx dog I'm getting itchy just thinking about her
> *


they sell over the counter stuff for that loko just make sure not to rub your eyes or mouf after that :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonenonly_@May 4 2011, 10:13 PM~20487714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: one too many, what can i say :biggrin: ....classic pics thanks fucker :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm definately scared hno:

















Scared Imma miss out on the Greeley show :happysad:


:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:40 PM~20494414
> *I'm definately scared hno:
> Scared Imma miss out on the Greeley show :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *



See ya catz in Greeley :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 5 2011, 05:48 AM~20488813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why you laughin beesh :angry: ...thx for having my back compa


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 5 2011, 09:34 PM~20494359
> *they sell over the counter stuff for that loko just make sure not to rub your eyes or mouf after that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 08:40 PM~20494414
> *I'm definately scared hno:
> Scared Imma miss out on the Greeley show :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


too bad it's gonna prolly end up just being Greeley, heard that show goes hard in the mawfawken paint :biggrin: ...haven't heard too much bout that P-town show but i'm sure its aight que no?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard on 101.5 Denver CC make a dedication of "Lowrider"
Said they was cruizin Feds 
I wanted to stop by too bad I got off too late


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 08:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20494449
> *too bad it's gonna prolly end up just being Greeley, heard that show goes hard in the mawfawken paint :biggrin: ...haven't heard too much bout that P-town show but i'm sure its aight que no?
> *


I tried getting ahold of Sil, can you send out a confirmation text so we all know where to meet up :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20494464
> *:wow:  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Ken

Can't wait to see it with the top up :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 08:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help a brother out  you gonna love it :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:48 PM~20494478
> *Thanks Ken
> 
> Can't wait to see it with the top up :biggrin:
> *


exciting huh.... like having a whole new car


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:48 PM~20494478
> *Thanks Ken
> 
> Can't wait to see it with the top up :biggrin:
> *


Ill get a pic tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

She's a keeper(my first ever) :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 5 2011, 09:52 PM~20494510
> *Ill get a pic tomorrow
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Guts should fit in nicely :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20494551
> *Guts should fit in nicely :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20494551
> *Guts should fit in nicely :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna look nice when shes back together!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Tryin to chrome the undies on both my 69 impalas, any one got any ideas??? :dunno:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn so u vatos play beerpong an don't invite me? Guess that's a compliment to me that u guys just don't wanna lose lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 5 2011, 10:43 PM~20494883
> *Tryin to chrome the undies on both my 69 impalas, any one got any ideas???  :dunno:
> *



I got a hook up I use for chrome down in Mexicali.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 10:00 PM~20494965
> *I got a hook up I use for chrome down in Mexicali.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20494979
> *:wow:
> *



I got you brother...he cuts good deals for shops that do mass quantity.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20494987
> *I got you brother...he cuts good deals for shops that do mass quantity.
> *


Right on! I'll hit up up very soon on it!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20495079
> *Right on! I'll hit up up very soon on it!
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2011, 12:07 AM~20495368
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Its Friday :naughty: :yes: :h5: enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 6 2011, 12:08 AM~20495375
> *:wave:
> *


que pajo papo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 10:00 PM~20494965
> *I got a hook up I use for chrome down in Mexicali.
> *


That would be great i got two cars possibly more i could get done, let me know wat i need to do...Thanks bro i appriciate it....CO unite... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hope tomarrow is clear all day....Good Luck to those showing their cars this weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 6 2011, 09:16 AM~20496687
> *That would be great i got two cars possibly more i could get done, let me know wat i need to do...Thanks bro i appriciate it....CO unite... :thumbsup:
> *



pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 5 2011, 08:41 PM~20494427
> *why you laughin beesh :angry: ...thx for having my back compa
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT FAWKER IF IT WAS ME YOU BE LAUGHING AT MY ASS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, mafioso65, WRINKLES, raiderhater719

*What's GOOD Colorado!*


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 6 2011, 08:21 AM~20496713
> *Hope tomarrow is clear all day....Good Luck to those showing their cars this weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


supposed to be 80 in springs so it should be hotter in P town!! :boink:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 07:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good roy!! now dont run it in to fes ride this time :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@May 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20497097
> *4 Members: AllHustle NoLove, mafioso65, WRINKLES, raiderhater719
> 
> What's GOOD Colorado!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 6 2011, 11:03 AM~20497533
> *lookin good roy!! now dont run it in to fes ride this time  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Drive In Autosound Car Show 
June 12 10a.m.-3p.m. 
Northeast Citadel Mall Parking lot
move in from 8:30a.m. - 10:00a.m.
$20.00 per entry ($10.00 per entry with 5 or more entries per Club)
$10.00 per Bicycle entry

Pre Registration at Driveinautosound.com



Car Hop Event
June 11th(night before car show) 7:00p.m. - 10:00p.m.
Northeast Citadel Mall Parking lot
$15 entry fee
1st/2nd/3rd place- Single Pump
1st/2nd/3rd place- Double Pump


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey does anybody know where the lowriders in denver cruise or is there anything goin on this weekend? I wanna see how Denver does it big before I leave next week


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 6 2011, 01:44 PM~20498419
> *hey does anybody know where the lowriders in denver cruise or is there anything goin on this weekend? I wanna see how Denver does it big before I leave next week
> *


Federal maybe? hit me up on PM


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 6 2011, 12:03 PM~20497533
> *lookin good roy!! now dont run it in to fes ride this time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@May 6 2011, 05:05 PM~20499171
> *Lookin good Roy
> *


Thanks Ricky....almost back on the Streets....I'm excited(no joto) :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 6 2011, 12:03 PM~20497533
> *lookin good roy!! now dont run it in to fes ride this time  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 6 2011, 01:44 PM~20498419
> *hey does anybody know where the lowriders in denver cruise or is there anything goin on this weekend? I wanna see how Denver does it big before I leave next week
> *


federal bvld and 6th 
and show in greeley co this weekend its about a hour north from denver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, looks beautiful... no **** :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that money green color not feeling the top with it though but looks real good Roy maybe in person it looks better with the top you know how pics are.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm already going back to work JR damn I guess no Pueblo show for me. Round trip this time so won't be back till saturday night or sunday morning.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

what up colorado.. how yahh all be.. kiko here you go perro your 72 spokes... hope you like...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props homie... 63 came out real good... way to push .... pimp ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One day when I grow up I will have something this nice :biggrin: . Looking good cuz !!


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fuckin bad already, cant wait to see it in person :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had to claim your ride as my own today...the big boss came around asking alot of questions about it  so for a little while I was the proud owner of your car bro :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some video from Vegas.







:biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone got some clean 13s for sale???


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer!!!!!!! i likey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The road warrior is on his way to colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: k onda C-SPRINGS lets hit tha AVE tonite


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 06:17 PM~20499967
> *I had to claim your ride as my own today...the big boss came around asking alot of questions about it  so for a little while I was the proud owner of your car bro :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOUR BOSS DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20499108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20500646
> *WHY YOUR BOSS DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS
> *


My boss is just scared of the big boss hno: its all good though, cars pretty much done now :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 6 2011, 05:46 PM~20499436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Cleaned up the cream 69 and got the S-10 on the trailer ready to go to pueblo early in the A.M. :biggrin: We got 6 HITS cars goin if anyone else is goin let me know we can all roll together  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

couple pics from the trip..that louisville from across the river in indiana








some flooding pics..ohio river was 34 feet over flood level


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 10:58 PM~20501134
> *couple pics from the trip..that louisville from across the river in indiana
> 
> 
> ...



Dang...that flooding is crazy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 10:58 PM~20501134
> *couple pics from the trip..that louisville from across the river in indiana
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

took these at cce hydraulics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 11:03 PM~20501166
> *took these at cce hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 11:03 PM~20501166
> *took these at cce hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Deuce :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone have fun at there shows tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

another cce








grandma OG 95 big body..been tryin to get this from her for 15 years..









my little cousins homeboys 58'


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 6 2011, 11:08 PM~20501191
> *Everyone have fun at there shows tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *



Im gonna be exhausted....:420: Should be fun tho....just had to break up a domestic outside here at work...is it a full moon>?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 6 2011, 11:20 PM~20501271
> *Im gonna be exhausted....:420: Should be fun tho....just had to break up a domestic outside here at work...is it a full moon>?
> *


 :h5: handling business


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Switching the battery chargers and hittin the sheets!!!! Good luck to everyone showing tomorrow :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 11:24 PM~20501297
> *:h5: handling business
> *



:biggrin: Last thing I expected when I walked outside...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 6 2011, 11:31 PM~20501325
> *Switching the battery chargers and hittin the sheets!!!! Good luck to everyone showing tomorrow  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20500924
> *
> Thanks Cuzzin I am humbly proud to have everything I have when growing up with nothing
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What's happening kiko


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 7 2011, 06:45 AM~20502266
> *What's happening kiko
> *


sup Ivan, you going to Greeley today


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 7 2011, 07:47 AM~20502273
> *sup Ivan, you going to Greeley today
> *


nah I made it into springs at 1 in the morning heading to pueblo with the fam and check out the 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm on my way to Greeley at 9am last chance for anybody interested :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 7 2011, 08:50 AM~20502280
> *nah I made it into springs at 1 in the morning heading to pueblo with the fam and check out the 64
> *


Cool, Stop by and get your amp. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 7 2011, 07:59 AM~20502299
> *Cool, Stop by and get your amp. :cheesy:
> *


I'll get it :for him biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 09:01 AM~20502303
> *I'll get it :for him biggrin:
> *


There is nothing wrong with your bass amp, that is what he has.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know exactly where the car show is in pueblo today


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Roy, Those lakers are looking real good this round. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 7 2011, 08:15 AM~20502336
> *Hey Roy, Those lakers are looking real good this round. :biggrin:
> *


Lol is that suppose to get under my skin?
Lakers have 16 Championship rings....Only 1 fewer than the the all time best(for now)Celtics at 17
enough said


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 4 2011, 08:56 PM~20487072
> *Anyone coming to Pueblo cinco show :dunno:
> *


what up weres tha show at tha river walk or what been cruzin around pueblo dont see nothin WHAT UP P-TOWN


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20501194
> *another cce
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT 58 WAGON


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good show I pueblo today


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 7 2011, 07:59 AM~20502299
> *Cool, Stop by and get your amp. :cheesy:
> *


Someday ill have to I still need one of your built sub boxes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

_trunk on my 63_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 7 2011, 09:47 PM~20505315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :fool2:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Mofo was Sick as :wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 09:49 PM~20505323
> *:wow:  :fool2:
> *


 :biggrin: its almost there bro (almost)

my conti kit will be here later this month, after i get back from Phx imma order the digital dash kit.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Roy, who sells the pump tanks with the BIG ASS HEX NUT? I want to get some....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 7 2011, 09:51 PM~20505340
> *:biggrin:  its almost there bro  (almost)
> 
> my conti kit will be here later this month, after i get back from Phx imma order the digital dash kit.
> *


Awwww damn give a ninja Time to catch up :happysad: 

JK Big Ups Ken you turning that ride into a dream come true


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 09:53 PM~20505357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS... KEEPEM COMING


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 7 2011, 09:52 PM~20505351
> *Hey Roy, who sells the pump tanks with the BIG ASS HEX NUT?  I want to get some....
> *


I dunno bRO I haven't had lifts in like 3 years but I think it's Showtime with a big ass "S" on em :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 09:57 PM~20505371
> *I dunno bRO I haven't had lifts in like 3 years but I think it's Showtime with a big ass "S" on em :dunno:
> *


hmmmmmm......... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll post more pics after the fight :cheesy:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 09:53 PM~20505354
> *Awwww damn give a ninja Time to catch up :happysad:
> 
> JK Big Ups Ken you turning that ride into a dream come true
> *


yea this is my fav year impala.. and to have it SS, and vert... total dream come true. I dont play when I put my mind to it :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mosleys down :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 10:14 PM~20505455
> *Mosleys down :wow:
> *


That was fast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 7 2011, 10:17 PM~20505469
> *That was fast
> *


3rd round
He got back up and is doing a lil better now :happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 08:59 PM~20505383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fawkkkkkk :wow: :fool2:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, good show today! Everyone that entered placed! Also ROLLERZ ONLY 'BEST CLUB' trophy!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 7 2011, 11:26 PM~20505821
> *Fawkkkkkk :wow:  :fool2:
> *


:yes:


Majesty definately put it down


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Right on for the pictures Roy. Always can count on you and your camara :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 7 2011, 11:26 PM~20505824
> *Damn, good show today! Everyone that entered placed! Also ROLLERZ ONLY 'BEST CLUB' trophy!!! :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Congrats RO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 7 2011, 11:30 PM~20505836
> *Right on for the pictures Roy. Always can count on you and your camara :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Danny I try to bring what I seen to the topic for those that couldn't make it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

More pics to come


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 11:34 PM~20505858
> *More pics to come
> *


well hurry up I'm gonna grab another dos equis and I'll be waiting lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

What's good homies GT plating got them undercarriage chrom 1500 and gold 2500 let me know keep on pushing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 8 2011, 12:33 AM~20506113
> *What's good homies GT plating got them undercarriage chrom 1500 and gold 2500 let me know keep on pushing
> *


damn good price bro your in cali?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 8 2011, 12:33 AM~20506113
> *What's good homies GT plating got them undercarriage chrom 1500 and gold 2500 let me know keep on pushing
> *


 :wow: 
I need one of those :yes:

Hopefully this Winter :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Roy


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2011, 11:35 PM~20506121
> *damn good price bro your in cali?
> *


That's right I'm in cali and got some the best chrome out here. Check my post. My gold is nice none of that dark pee shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 12:44 AM~20506169
> *nice pics Roy
> *


Thanks Larry I am far from a photographer just trying to bring the show to everyone
So if some are blurry be gentle wit me (no joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Well that's it for me
If you have pics of Greeley or Pueblo post em up !!!
Also if anybody knows who won what post em up...Thanks
GOODnight Colo :wave:*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Good pics Roy....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:18 AM~20506306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that juniors old ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 8 2011, 02:14 AM~20506444
> *Good pics Roy....
> *


Thanks Alex


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 02:21 AM~20506461
> *is that juniors old ride?
> *


:yes:
I believe it went to a solo Rider,then CityWide,then,TBA,and now there
But I may be wrong on the order of that or da peoples. :happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:11 AM~20506288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Just wanna say Thanks for all the hospitality and Love NoCo showed me.
You guys have definately got a great thing going up there with the Unity and Alliance solid in force.Was great to sit in at the CLA and see the motivation and different point of views.
Thanks again NoCo,can't wait til the next one.I'll have my car next Time.* :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 08:10 AM~20506875
> *
> *


Ju almost need a step stool with that lock up dog :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 07:56 AM~20506834
> *:yes:
> I believe it went to a solo Rider,then CityWide,then,TBA,and now there
> But I may be wrong on the order of that or da peoples. :happysad:
> *


Eric got a nice SS out of it though... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2011, 08:13 AM~20506886
> *Eric got a nice SS out of it though...  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Post Pics :0


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 07:12 AM~20506883
> *Ju almost need a step stool with that lock up dog :biggrin:
> *


yes sir im gett'n shorter the older i get .... nice to c you roy great pics ...now she needs candy n chrome :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta give it up for Lee also.
That show was da shit 
Organization to placement to vendors and kids activities
Nice F'ing show :yes:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics Roy!  

Wish i could have went, But had eat saw dust for 12hrs yesterday. :happysad: 

Getting the 5 ready for the end of the month.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 08:15 AM~20506895
> *yes sir im gett'n shorter the older i get .... nice to c you roy great pics ...now she needs candy n chrome :biggrin:
> *


Good to see you too bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 8 2011, 08:18 AM~20506902
> *Nice pics Roy!
> 
> Wish i could have went, But had eat saw dust for 12hrs yesterday. :happysad:
> ...


That reminds me that I gotta start off at Ground Zero on my trunk :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I did get to size up my Competition while I was there :cheesy:
Jr from RollerZ has one hell of a Rag :yes:
I'm coming Jr :biggrin:
GOOD to see the NoCo RollerZ 
Very nice line up :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 08:15 AM~20506895
> *yes sir im gett'n shorter the older i get .... nice to c you roy great pics ...now she needs candy n chrome :biggrin:
> *


whutz good Buma!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 08:13 AM~20506888
> *Post Pics :0
> *


nah thatz on him!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Candy and Chrome......
Dat Buma got too mush monies :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2011, 07:45 AM~20506982
> *whutz good Buma!!!
> *


not much homie cook'n breakfast 4 mama and the kids ..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20506993
> *nah thatz on him!!! lol
> *


You hit up P-Town?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 07:51 AM~20506998
> *Candy and Chrome......
> Dat Buma got too mush monies :yes:
> *


 :0 candy this year don't know about the chrome though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 08:55 AM~20507009
> *:0 candy this year don't know about the chrome though...
> *


dats gonna be killin em
I didn't get to check out da hop
Was it any GOOD?
I got there when it looked like they was changing a motor in da beast


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:11 AM~20506286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE NEXT RIDE TO COME TO THE DARK SIDE... "PAINT N PATTERNS" START IT MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 08:01 AM~20507029
> *dats gonna be killin em
> I didn't get to check out da hop
> Was it any GOOD?
> ...


NOT BAD FOR THE FIRST OF THE YEAR .. NEED SOME FINE TUNING ...  CHECK U-TUBE IT MIGHT BE UP .. I WILL PUT THE VIDEO I TOOK UP LATER TODAY ON THERE..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 09:04 AM~20507040
> *THIS IS THE NEXT RIDE TO COME TO THE DARK SIDE... "PAINT N PATTERNS" START IT MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


Nice addition :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 09:08 AM~20507056
> *NOT BAD FOR THE FIRST OF THE YEAR .. NEED SOME FINE TUNING ...    CHECK U-TUBE IT MIGHT BE UP .. I WILL PUT THE VIDEO I TOOK UP LATER TODAY ON THERE..
> *


Will do :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody Got any Pueblo Pics???*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Loved seeing all da Bombs in D-Town
Was a nice change :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 08:51 AM~20506999
> *not much homie cook'n breakfast 4 mama and the kids ..
> *


yeah im out eating w/ the fam right now...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 08:52 AM~20507003
> *You hit up P-Town?
> *


nah we partied a lil too much friday night, saturday morning... lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2011, 08:23 AM~20507114
> *nah we partied a lil too much friday night, saturday morning... lol :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How the 4 look Ivan?
Got Progress pics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone's fam's!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!! Greeley show looked real good :0 

Nice pics Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+May 8 2011, 09:32 AM~20507131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Izz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 09:26 AM~20507118
> *:420:  :barf:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bigg Izz Dogg Today, 09:34 AM | | Post #97856 

"El Callejero"

Posts: 1,924
Joined: Jul 2005
From: Colorado Springs, CO




What up CO!!! Greeley show looked real good 

Nice pics Roy 


--------------------

84 Regal "Callejero"

*__Impala*
100% Boricua Pa Que Lo Sepan!!!! 




:wow:


So what year is it?
Or are ju playing dat..."jusy ju wait and see" game?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 6 2011, 01:41 PM~20498402
> *Drive In Autosound Car Show
> June 12    10a.m.-3p.m.
> Northeast Citadel Mall Parking lot
> ...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Drive In Autosound Car Show 
June 12 10a.m.-3p.m. 
Northeast Citadel Mall Parking lot
move in from 8:30a.m. - 10:00a.m.
$20.00 per entry ($10.00 per entry with 5 or more entries per Club)
$10.00 per Bicycle entry

Pre Registration at Driveinautosound.com
Car Hop Event
June 11th(night before car show) 7:00p.m. - 10:00p.m.
Northeast Citadel Mall Parking lot
$15 entry fee
1st/2nd/3rd place- Single Pump
1st/2nd/3rd place- Double Pump


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 09:32 AM~20507129
> *How the 4 look Ivan?
> Got Progress pics?
> *


It's done just putting it back together now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2011, 10:50 AM~20507458
> *It's done just putting it back together now
> *


Post pics or did you catch that"OmG can't see my chit til it comes out" syndrome ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:49 AM~20506192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Roy, you musta brought a spare battery...that was alot to look ay :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 8 2011, 10:58 AM~20507498
> *Nice pics Roy, you musta brought a spare battery...that was alot to look ay :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I brought spare batts :biggrin: 
Glad you liked the pics I got most of the cars there :happysad: 
The atmosphere was crazy
Can't tell by the pics but it was packed


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 7 2011, 11:44 PM~20506168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking car mike


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 8 2011, 10:06 AM~20507536
> *Good looking car mike
> *


Alot of pics to look at thanks Roy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 8 2011, 11:08 AM~20507542
> *Alot of pics to look at thanks Roy  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:04 AM~20507528
> *Yeah I brought spare batts :biggrin:
> Glad you liked the pics I got most of the cars there :happysad:
> The atmosphere was crazy
> ...


Alot of rides for sure :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 8 2011, 11:20 AM~20507604
> *Alot of rides for sure :yes:
> *


I'm definately gonna make it a point to be there next year wit da bucket


*Vyne Tyme* :happysad: 












:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Get on the Train .....Or get in front of it :yes:
:biggrin:


Where da damn Pueblo Pics?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:47 AM~20507721
> *Get on the Train .....Or get in front of it :yes:
> :biggrin:
> Where da damn Pueblo Pics?
> *


nice pics brotha!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 12:13 PM~20507807
> *nice pics brotha!!
> *


Thanks Ken


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

good pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 8 2011, 12:18 PM~20507823
> *  good pics
> *


TY


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 5 2011, 07:54 PM~20494063
> *Almost that Time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 8 2011, 12:22 PM~20507845
> *:wow: lookin good
> *


Tanks...da bucket is almost ready to hit them screets :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:30 AM~20507876
> *Tanks...da bucket is almost ready to hit them screets :happysad:
> *


hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to start putting the junk on it


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:38 AM~20507915
> *Can't wait to start putting the junk on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 10:56 AM~20507483
> *Post pics or did you catch that"OmG can't see my chit til it comes out" syndrome ?
> *


Not yet still doing things


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2011, 12:40 PM~20507926
> *Not yet still doing things
> *


 :uh: 

Yous guys and yer secret chit
:nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*September 18th...Pueblo heres we comes* :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:45 PM~20507946
> *September 18th...Pueblo heres we comes  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:45 PM~20507946
> *September 18th...Pueblo heres we comes  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme+May 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20507915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THIS SEPT 18TH SHOW IN PUEBLO YOU SPEAK OF? :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 12:56 PM~20508010
> *mmmm... looks good!!!
> WHAT IS THIS SEPT 18TH SHOW IN PUEBLO YOU SPEAK OF?  :0
> *


A big car show :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:00 PM~20508027
> *A big car show :biggrin:
> *


ODB?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:45 AM~20507946
> *September 18th...Pueblo heres we comes  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:03 PM~20508045
> *ODB?
> *


I don't know if the name will still be the same but YES,that big. :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:07 PM~20508064
> *I don't know if the name will still be the same but YES,that big. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea... close to vegas though so I might not take my car, but ill wear my cheerleader outfit for sure  




















































































































no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:12 PM~20508087
> *hell yea... close to vegas though so I might not take my car, but ill wear my cheerleader outfit for sure
> no ****
> *


So you got any info on the June 5th Show?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:15 PM~20508102
> *So you got any info on the June 5th Show?
> *


i dont bro, and its kinda buggin me that "IF" there is gonna be a show here on june 5th... there should already be a flyer, maybe an application floating around some fucking where.. que no? So for all I know.. there is NO SHOW on june 5th... If Beto (ODB) is throwing a show here in abq... maybe he should let somone know somthing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:18 PM~20508111
> *i dont bro, and its kinda buggin me that "IF" there is gonna be a show here on june 5th... there should already be a flyer, maybe an application floating around some fucking where.. que no?  So for all I know.. there is NO SHOW on june 5th... If Beto (ODB) is throwing a show here in abq... maybe he should let somone know somthing.
> *


:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES COLORADO will be there :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:19 PM~20508123
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid... but no flyers? or apps? unless im missing somthing. June 5th is less than a month away....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:22 PM~20508144
> *nice vid... but no flyers? or apps?  unless im missing somthing.  June 5th is less than a month away....
> *


That's true but I'm sure it will happen
We are close to reserving rooms because we have already received confirmations that it will happen.
Weird how no flyers are out yet :dunno:
I'm sure as mush monies you been spending you are sure to come across one soon....somebody is slackin


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20508162
> *That's true but I'm sure it will happen
> We are close to reserving rooms because we have already received confirmations that it will happen.
> Weird how no flyers are out yet :dunno:
> ...



dont remind me :happysad: I went and installed my hood mirrors this morning... my hood should be back on by this evening! Yesterday I put the center vynal trunk piece on. Its getting there... all I need to do to get it rady for AZ is have it cut/buffed, and install the Firestones


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

You going to that dinner tonight Roy? We'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:31 PM~20508185
> *dont remind me  :happysad:  I went and installed my hood mirrors this morning... my hood should be back on by this evening!  Yesterday I put the center vynal trunk piece on.  Its getting there...  all I need to do to get it rady for AZ is have it cut/buffed, and install the Firestones
> *


post pics


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS, *thirtymax,* lacwood, vynetyme, joel50, bigcadi

What up brotha.... how you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20508198
> *You going to that dinner tonight Roy? We'll be there :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


We'll be there also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Max :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:34 PM~20508205
> *post pics
> *


i will as soon as install my hood... I also changed out my black UGLY radiator with a brand new SHINY aluminum radiatior... all blinged out now my nilla :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:36 PM~20508221
> *i will as soon as install my hood...  I also changed out my black UGLY radiator with a brand new SHINY aluminum radiatior... all blinged out now my nilla :biggrin:
> *


Too mush Monies :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:35 PM~20508216
> *:yes:
> We'll be there also
> *


Cool, on our way to cave of the winds with the little one now..get him tired out so he's not a butthead tonight when im getting my grub on


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:37 PM~20508223
> *Too mush Monies :happysad:
> *


 :angry: dont remind me... lol like i tell my homies... what else do i have to spend my money on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 8 2011, 01:38 PM~20508228
> *Cool, on our way to cave of the winds with the little one now..get him tired out so he's not a butthead tonight when im getting my grub on
> *


 :biggrin: 
Tell your Wife we said Happy Moms day on behalf of the Family and have a GOOD one :thumbsup:
See ya tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:39 PM~20508232
> *:angry:  dont remind me... lol  like i tell my homies... what else do i have to spend my money on?
> *


Exactly...since I took a break on drinking I'm finding myself with a few more Dollars than usual :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 01:41 PM~20508239
> *Exactly...since I took a break on drinking I'm finding myself with a few more Dollars than usual :happysad:
> *


hahaha... hang up one habit to resume another!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:41 PM~20508244
> *hahaha... hang up one habit to resume another!!!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:57 PM~20508324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


Very Nice


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20508347
> *:wow:
> Very Nice
> *


thanks brotha...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 01:36 PM~20508221
> *i will as soon as install my hood...  I also changed out my black UGLY radiator with a brand new SHINY aluminum radiatior... all blinged out now my nilla :biggrin:
> *


Where did you get the radiator and what did it cost


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:47 AM~20507721
> *Get on the Train .....Or get in front of it :yes:
> :biggrin:
> Where da damn Pueblo Pics?
> *


I'll be in the cab running that ass down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 12:42 PM~20507931
> *:uh:
> 
> Yous guys and yer secret chit
> ...


He's just humble your a damn post whore your worse than a woman bro you need them compliments to keep you going BWahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 02:29 PM~20508443
> *He's just humble your a damn post whore your worse than a woman bro you need them compliments to keep you going BWahahahaha
> *


Don't make me get BIGJIM in here to manhandle yo ass
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 02:33 PM~20508463
> *Don't make me get BIGJIM in here to manhandle yo ass
> :biggrin:
> *


BIG HATER ain't finna do shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 02:33 PM~20508467
> *BIG HATER ain't finna do shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 02:35 PM~20508480
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Now you gonna have him in here all mad at me dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 02:37 PM~20508488
> *Now you gonna have him in here all mad at me dog
> *


:dunno:
My bad I thought you two had a moment at one point :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 02:45 PM~20508515
> *:dunno:
> My bad I thought you two had a moment at one point :happysad:
> *


I broke it off he was getting too clingy :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 02:49 PM~20508531
> *I broke it off he was getting too clingy :biggrin:
> *


I heard 
:roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2011, 02:24 PM~20508429
> *Where did you get the radiator and what did it cost
> *


eBay, $170ish shipped. Its a Champion radiator.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 8 2011, 12:34 PM~20508211
> *LUV4LACS, thirtymax, lacwood, vynetyme, joel50, bigcadi
> 
> What up brotha.... how you been?
> *


good sorry so long no see how r u


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

what's up roy Good to see out there sat can what to see the car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 8 2011, 03:37 PM~20508808
> *what's up roy Good to see out there sat  can what to see the car
> *


Good to see you too bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LAKERS PUTTIN' ON A CLINIC ON HOW TO GET SWEPT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2011, 04:01 PM~20508933
> *LAKERS PUTTIN' ON A CLINIC ON HOW TO GET SWEPT...  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that was an ass whoopin they took today


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

wont let me view your pics roy?Any ideas?? Wish we could have made it but we put it on our list for next year, We hit Pueblo, it was a good show RO was deep and United Empier had quite a few we took 6 cars and took home 7 trophies, not bad at all!!!!!RO took the club trophy, congrats RO...Who else got wat post it up..... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Mothers Day to all the familes from HITS :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTHLESS was down in p town too but no camera sorry roy  
but damn all them fus down there on the east side was tryin to throw wit everyone just lookin for trouble next year we might have to switch up those plans and roll wit yall to greely


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@May 8 2011, 05:29 PM~20509366
> *RUTHLESS was down in p town too but no camera sorry roy
> but  damn all them fus down there on the east side was tryin to throw wit everyone just lookin for trouble next year we might have to switch up those plans and roll wit yall to greely
> *


What happened? :wow:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 11:38 AM~20507915
> *Can't wait to start putting the junk on it
> 
> 
> ...


JUNK!?!?!?! SHIT BRO U DONT GIVE URSELF ANY CREDIT THATS ALL BAD ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE WAITING TO BE PUT BACK ON U DONT EVEN HAVE TO POLISH NOTHING AND U WOULD BE FLOSSIN ON EVERYONE!!!! :uh: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 04:31 PM~20509371
> *What happened? :wow:
> *


nothing happend when we were there just they were all walkin around the show wit chips on their shoulders muggin everyone throwin up their sets.. kinda funny cuz not one of them looked like they were bout it
but just not needed :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@May 8 2011, 05:35 PM~20509388
> *nothing happend when we were there just they were all walkin around the show wit chips on their shoulders muggin everyone throwin up their sets.. kinda funny cuz not one of them looked like they were bout it
> but just not needed :roflmao:
> *


Not needed at all
We've came a very long way from the gang type clubs of the past into the Family atmosphere of today
Hopefully the higher ups get the knuckle heads straightened out :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@May 8 2011, 05:29 PM~20509366
> *RUTHLESS was down in p town too but no camera sorry roy
> but  damn all them fus down there on the east side was tryin to throw wit everyone just lookin for trouble next year we might have to switch up those plans and roll wit yall to greely
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 8 2011, 06:47 PM~20509701
> *:uh:
> *


How was the show chuck? does anybody have pics of the pueblo show


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20487706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn sometimes you just gotta say "NO" :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2011, 06:50 PM~20509717
> *How was the show chuck? does anybody have pics of the pueblo show
> *


The show was good bRO but it was to damn hot


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@May 8 2011, 05:35 PM~20509388
> *nothing happend when we were there just they were all walkin around the show wit chips on their shoulders muggin everyone throwin up their sets.. kinda funny cuz not one of them looked like they were bout it
> but just not needed :roflmao:
> *


I don't think there was any problems it was a community event with families attending and kids playing everywhere. The police were there for a reason .security Like there should be at every show .the punks weren't acting dumb or nothing you got to learn to ignore their stupidity and enjoy your day


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 06:01 PM~20509789
> *Damn sometimes you just gotta say "NO"  :roflmao:
> *


Its a motorsports club bro Thats a rare classic car... dont hate participate!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 06:55 PM~20510190
> *Its a motorsports club bro Thats a rare classic car... dont hate participate!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



So is this, but it doesn't mean you should drive it.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 07:12 PM~20510348
> *So is this, but it doesn't mean you should drive it.
> 
> 
> ...


I own the S-10 and the cream 69 impala The blue monte on three a 73 monte in the works another 69 impala in the works almost done a 86 monte LS fully wrapped frame a 78 monte factory stick on 20s and thats just the lolos ill post some more pics soon bro but thanks for the input


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 08:22 PM~20510430
> *I own the S-10 and the cream 69 impala The blue monte on three a 73 monte in the works another 69 impala in the works almost done a 86 monte LS fully wrapped frame  a 78 monte factory stick on 20s and thats just the lolos ill post some more pics soon bro but thanks for the input
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 07:22 PM~20510430
> *I own the S-10 and the cream 69 impala The blue monte on three a 73 monte in the works another 69 impala in the works almost done a 86 monte LS fully wrapped frame  a 78 monte factory stick on 20s and thats just the lolos ill post some more pics soon bro but thanks for the input
> *



:drama: It's all good homie....didn't mean to get you all mad.. just saying sometimes you just gotta say "no". Im not hating..its just my grandma drives the same car and I had to tell her NO a couple months ago too. It was hard cuz....damn she was my Grandma...thats blood, I know I wont be getting any more Milk and Cookies but it's just a sacrifice I had to make. Here is a pic of her car....FORD MAVERICK right? Next best thing is the PINTO. Your 69 is clean though.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 07:51 PM~20510714
> *:drama: It's all good homie....didn't mean to get you all mad.. just saying sometimes you just gotta say "no".  Im not hating..its just my grandma drives the same car and I had to tell her NO a couple months ago too.  It was hard cuz....damn she was my Grandma...thats blood, I know I wont be getting any more Milk and Cookies but it's just a sacrifice I had to make.   Here is a pic of her car....FORD MAVERICK right?  Next best thing is the PINTO.  Your 69 is clean though.
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: Im not mad bro i appriciate the input for real. What club you reppin??? Real car club members rep their logo, im just sayin, were a new club not big like GT or RO but we rep our club with our families and friends and support the positive part of the scene 100%, Were not talkin milk and cookies were talkin candy and chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*El Vago Production Pics here
Somehow my photobucket account got dumped* :happysad: 


http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/apps/photos/


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 09:32 PM~20511016
> *El Vago Production Pics here
> Somehow my photobucket account got dumped :happysad:
> http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/apps/photos/
> *


NICE PICS ROY


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 08:32 PM~20511016
> *El Vago Production Pics here
> Somehow my photobucket account got dumped :happysad:
> http://www.coloradolowrideralliance.com/apps/photos/
> *


Thanks bro i think my boy got pics from pueblo ill post as soon as i can get his camera.... Heard greeley was great how did you guys do???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 09:37 PM~20511059
> *Thanks bro i think my boy got pics from pueblo ill post as soon as i can get his camera.... Heard greeley was great how did you guys do???
> *


*Thanks* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@May 8 2011, 09:37 PM~20511056
> *NICE PICS ROY
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Well I gets my Bucket tomorrow
Special thanks to my Wife,Josh, and my Family....GOOD TIMES Car Club for making everything possible.
Fuck da pics,I'll see you guys on the Streets or at a Show very soon *


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 08:23 PM~20510951
> *:cheesy: Im not mad bro i appriciate the input for real. What club you reppin??? Real car club members rep their logo, im just sayin, were a new club not big like GT or RO but we rep our shit, f*ck milk and cookies were talkin candy and chrome, ill tell him to kill him self before he sells the car for profit just for you bro  :biggrin:
> *



lol...I ride solo, not representing Car Clubs anymore. Good luck with your club, your right, my oponion is soley mines and its just input. GT, RO and most of the other clubs that are still around have all gotten were they are at because those clubs all have standards and if you want to attract members, you got to represent clean rides to the fullest. Just some advice. Again, you do you and I do me... I know your just starting off and I didn't mean to knock you, I wish your club the best. You got some clean rides in there and it looks like you should have some nice ones coming out. I got a little 59 in my NM thread if your interested. 4 sale. I was going to post it here too when I came across the Mavarick and this started, lol. Colorado has some of the cleanest rides out there. Puro Oro, smile now cry later 64 rag that was a center fold in LRM back in 90's, 54 truck el profe, 63 impala el chulo, 65 rag taste of wine and a shit load more. Again, good luck with your club, glad you didn't take it to heart.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 08:57 PM~20511219
> *lol...I ride solo, not representing Car Clubs anymore.  Good luck with your club,  your right, my oponion is soley mines and its just input.  GT, RO and most of the other clubs that are still around have all gotten were they are at because those clubs all have standards and if you want to attract members, you got to represent clean rides to the fullest.  Just some advice. Again, you do you and I do me... I know your just starting off and I didn't mean to knock you, I wish your club the best.  You got some clean rides in there and it looks like you should have some nice ones coming out.  I got a little 59 in my NM thread if your interested. 4 sale. I was going to post it here too when I came across the Mavarick and this started, lol.  Colorado has some of the cleanest rides out there.  Puro Oro, smile now cry later 64 rag that was a center fold in LRM back in 90's, 54 truck el profe, 63 impala el chulo, 65 rag taste of wine and a shit load more.  Again, good luck with your club, glad you didn't take it to heart.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 08:51 PM~20510714
> *:drama: It's all good homie....didn't mean to get you all mad.. just saying sometimes you just gotta say "no".  Im not hating..its just my grandma drives the same car and I had to tell her NO a couple months ago too.  It was hard cuz....damn she was my Grandma...thats blood, I know I wont be getting any more Milk and Cookies but it's just a sacrifice I had to make.  Here is a pic of her car....FORD MAVERICK right?  Next best thing is the PINTO.  Your 69 is clean though.
> 
> 
> ...


"if it ain't a Chevy don't raise it up"



> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 09:57 PM~20511219
> *lol...I ride solo, not representing Car Clubs anymore.  Good luck with your club,  your right, my oponion is soley mines and its just input.  GT, RO and most of the other clubs that are still around have all gotten were they are at because those clubs all have standards and if you want to attract members, you got to represent clean rides to the fullest.  Just some advice. Again, you do you and I do me... I know your just starting off and I didn't mean to knock you, I wish your club the best.  You got some clean rides in there and it looks like you should have some nice ones coming out.  I got a little 59 in my NM thread if your interested. 4 sale. I was going to post it here too when I came across the Mavarick and this started, lol.  Colorado has some of the cleanest rides out there.  Puro Oro, smile now cry later 64 rag that was a center fold in LRM back in 90's, 54 truck el profe, 63 impala el chulo, 65 rag taste of wine and a shit load more.  Again, good luck with your club, glad you didn't take it to heart.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

http://youtu.be/HB_9bahaGww the greeley hop.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 10:52 PM~20511625
> *http://youtu.be/HB_9bahaGww the greeley hop.. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wad GOOD to see all the GT that made it out to the dinner tonight I know all the ladies apreciated it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 8 2011, 11:03 PM~20511689
> *wad GOOD to see all the GT that made it out to the dinner tonight I know all the ladies apreciated it
> *


Great to see yous guys too Big AJ

Almost Showtime Homie  :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

When and where is the next car show everyone is going too???


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 10:05 PM~20511698
> *Great to see yous guys too Big AJ
> 
> Almost Showtime Homie    :biggrin:
> *


Same here roy was GOOD talking everything over...
:cheesy: 
Ya man almost that time to get out there can't wait gunna be a great year for GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 11:09 PM~20511723
> *When and where is the next car show everyone is going too???
> *


June 5th New Mexico I believe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 8 2011, 11:09 PM~20511731
> *Same here roy was GOOD talking everything over...
> :cheesy:
> Ya man almost that time to get out there can't wait gunna be a great year for GT
> *


It's only the Begining


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 11:09 PM~20511723
> *When and where is the next car show everyone is going too???
> *


CityWide is having a show on the 28th of this month


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 8 2011, 10:15 PM~20511760
> *CityWide is having a show on the 28th of this month
> *


Wats up bro... Where is it


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 10:13 PM~20511748
> *June 5th New Mexico I believe
> *


where abouts???


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is from Saturday's Car Show at Bijou High School down Old Colorado.....


























Rich got Best Interior, Adan Got Best Lowrider & I got Best Paint.....


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

These were the other good looking cars at the show......


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

After the Show heading home.......TTT City Wide...... :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 11:26 PM~20511802
> *Wats up bro... Where is it
> *



Chillin man how is everything wit u I think it is in fountain it is a lowrider bike show and kickback


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 9 2011, 07:32 AM~20513104
> *Chillin man how is everything wit u I think it is in fountain it is a lowrider bike show and kickback
> *


Cool let me know if your going we make a big train down there!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@May 9 2011, 07:09 AM~20512780
> *After the Show heading home.......TTT City Wide...... :biggrin:
> *


nice pics bro thanks for sharing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 08:51 PM~20510714
> *:drama: It's all good homie....didn't mean to get you all mad.. just saying sometimes you just gotta say "no".  Im not hating..its just my grandma drives the same car and I had to tell her NO a couple months ago too.  It was hard cuz....damn she was my Grandma...thats blood, I know I wont be getting any more Milk and Cookies but it's just a sacrifice I had to make.  Here is a pic of her car....FORD MAVERICK right?  Next best thing is the PINTO.  Your 69 is clean though.
> 
> 
> ...


no offense scottie or to the HITS fam but this cat was bein pretty funny... i was LOL when i read this shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got some updated pics on my old elco I thought I'd share and she still looks good he's gonna slap a matching set of tires on it but here they are.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 8 2011, 10:52 PM~20511625
> *http://youtu.be/HB_9bahaGww the greeley hop.. :biggrin:
> *


damn buma you tryin to get cars destroyed? you need to lay off the Roll'n vids!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Should be locking down the trophies and categories today for the bike show at the CityWide Picnic.
will update once everything is complete


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy fuck that's down the street from where I'm at. I own one of the townhomes in the backround and until it showed it was at Gateway's parking lot, I was starting to trip on how familiar it looked.

My boy seen it a while back when you first sold it but we've never seen it since, never cruises or does the small shows.



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 08:39 AM~20513486
> *Got some updated pics on my old elco I thought I'd share and she still looks good he's gonna slap a matching set of tires on it but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 9 2011, 10:53 AM~20514020
> *
> *



It was good meeting you bro!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 9 2011, 10:44 AM~20513966
> *Holy fuck that's down the street from where I'm at.  I own one of the townhomes in the backround and until it showed it was at Gateway's parking lot, I was starting to trip on how familiar it looked.
> 
> My boy seen it a while back when you first sold it but we've never seen it since, never cruises or does the small shows.
> *



I wonder why he doesnt drive it :dunno:


I would be driving that bish everywhere!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 9 2011, 09:56 AM~20514043
> *It was good meeting you bro!!
> *


good meeting you to carnal


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 8 2011, 11:26 PM~20511802
> *Wats up bro... Where is it
> *


What up Scottie, im pretty sure that show is at the park of 85/87 if your going from your crib go to the mesa ridge exit then left towards old fountain and it will be on you right a mile or two down the road. I think its that park, have to ask chris or another citywide member to make sure :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+May 9 2011, 10:44 AM~20513966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His kid does bmx biking I believe and he spends all his time taking him all over to do that so no time to ride is what he told me. I also think this is his first lowrider so he's always liked them but never had one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 9 2011, 10:27 AM~20513847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if I'm in between calls Me and my kid and her pedal car will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody in Colorado looking I have a 1959-1960 impala frame in real good condition and also have a 1961-1964 impala frame call if I don't answer leave a txt 719-468-5828

This is the 1959-60 frame $250


















This is the 1961-1964 frame $350


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 09:39 AM~20513486
> *Got some updated pics on my old elco I thought I'd share and she still looks good he's gonna slap a matching set of tires on it but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


  still looken nice


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FUCKIN HATERS! IF SOMEONE HAS SOMETHIN TO SAY BOUT ME OR TO ME IM NOT HARD TO FIND! MY NUMBER IS 719-778-5013. IM SORRY NOT TRYING TO BRING DRAMA TO THE TOPIC, BUT SOMEONE MADE A CALL UNDER A FAKE NAME TO TROY TALKIN SHIT BOUT ME! HAVE NO CLUE WHO SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM HIT ME UP!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 03:11 PM~20515527
> *FUCKIN HATERS! IF SOMEONE HAS SOMETHIN TO SAY BOUT ME OR TO ME IM NOT HARD TO FIND! MY NUMBER IS 719-778-5013. IM SORRY NOT TRYING TO BRING DRAMA TO THE TOPIC, BUT SOMEONE MADE A CALL UNDER A FAKE NAME TO TROY TALKIN SHIT BOUT ME! HAVE NO CLUE WHO SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM HIT ME UP!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey ceez are you coming down for you guy's picnic down here?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey ceez are you coming down for you guy's picnic down here?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

JULIAN, call me player


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 8 2011, 09:57 PM~20511215
> *Well I gets my Bucket tomorrow
> Special thanks to my Wife,Josh, and my Family....GOOD TIMES Car Club for making everything possible.
> Fuck da pics,I'll see you guys on the Streets or at a Show very soon
> ...


come on dog post pics don't hide em because me :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up Cip hows things going at the shop bro? Whats crackin Fes you sell your regal bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr whats up Puto?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 03:30 PM~20515651
> *wud up Cip hows things going at the shop bro? Whats crackin Fes you sell your regal bro?
> *


Shops doin real good bRO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 03:41 PM~20515721
> *Shops doin real good bRO!
> *


Thats good to hear especially in these fucked up times we live in


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 03:41 PM~20515721
> *Shops doin real good bRO!
> *


Wish I could say the same....been steadily slowing down here, ready for hail season


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 9 2011, 04:06 PM~20515868
> *Wish I could say the same....been steadily slowing down here, ready for hail season
> *


fuck hail that shit sux I mean I know it's good for you guys but damnnnnn


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 03:11 PM~20515889
> *fuck hail that shit sux I mean I know it's good for you guys but damnnnnn
> *


 :yes: hail sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 9 2011, 04:21 PM~20515950
> *:yes: hail sucks
> *


I"m just getting my truck repainted now from the hail last year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2011, 03:22 PM~20515601
> *Hey ceez are you coming down for you guy's picnic down here?
> *




yessur!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 02:41 PM~20515721
> *Shops doin real good bRO!
> *


THATS REAL GOOD DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 03:23 PM~20515958
> *I"m just getting my truck repainted now from the hail last year
> *


 :angry: YOU GOT MY WHEELS :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 03:11 PM~20515527
> *FUCKIN HATERS! IF SOMEONE HAS SOMETHIN TO SAY BOUT ME OR TO ME IM NOT HARD TO FIND! MY NUMBER IS 719-778-5013. IM SORRY NOT TRYING TO BRING DRAMA TO THE TOPIC, BUT SOMEONE MADE A CALL UNDER A FAKE NAME TO TROY TALKIN SHIT BOUT ME! HAVE NO CLUE WHO SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM HIT ME UP!
> *


 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  

*that's bullshit..... and a pussy move!!!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH HELL YEAH


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 03:27 PM~20515632
> *come on dog post pics don't hide em because me :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOVE THIS 67


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 03:27 PM~20515632
> *come on dog post pics don't hide em because me :cheesy:
> *


Fawk dat you hurted my feelings


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 04:35 PM~20516399
> *Fawk dat you hurted my feelings
> *


YOU GOING THREW THE NAME CHANGE PHASE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20516423
> *YOU GOING THREW THE NAME CHANGE PHASE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


I'm due for a name change... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 04:45 PM~20516452
> *I'm due for a name change...    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 I GET CONFUSED, YOU GUYS BUILD UP A NAME SELL STUFF AND CHANGE IT, EVERYTIME I THOUGHT ABOUT IT, IM LIKE IM KNOWN AS PLAQUE OR PLAGUE IF I CHANGE IT ILL HAVE TO START ALL OVER AGAIN, NOT IN POSTS BUT ON THE STREETS :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE LARRYS :wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 05:55 PM~20516517
> *:0 I GET CONFUSED, YOU GUYS BUILD UP A NAME SELL STUFF AND CHANGE IT, EVERYTIME I THOUGHT ABOUT IT, IM LIKE IM KNOWN AS PLAQUE OR PLAGUE IF I CHANGE IT ILL HAVE TO START ALL OVER AGAIN, NOT IN POSTS BUT ON THE STREETS :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I let my cars do the talking on the streets... I'm an OG member no starting over for me. There for a minute I played with lacs, outgrown them now, and on to bigger better things... So with that I change my SN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up larry, still got the regal, havent even been pushin' it... :biggrin: 

...and cool ceez may'be you can bring me thut trim since my dumbass forgot it at your pad... :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 9 2011, 07:09 PM~20517080
> *Whut up larry, still got the regal, havent even been pushin' it... :biggrin:
> 
> ...and cool ceez may'be you can bring me thut trim since my dumbass forgot it at your pad... :happysad:
> ...



I can do that brother!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Damn I am 1 Big Happy Mofo with my Bucket.
Looks Killer in person* :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@May 9 2011, 07:22 PM~20517198
> *ORALE GENTE....DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO THIS AD, THIS CAR BELONGS TO MY DAD. MY PINCHI LIL BROTHER IS GETTING ON HERE TALKING SHIT. HOMIE JUST CALLED ME AND SAID HE SAW THE POSTING. I AM GOING THROUGH HIS POSTS AND ASKING THE MOD TO DELETE HIS ACCOUNT. FUCKING 19 YR OLDS.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:
Thanks for the heads up homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 05:54 PM~20516932
> *I let my cars do the talking on the streets...  I'm an OG member no starting over for me.  There for a minute I played with lacs, outgrown them now, and on to bigger better things...  So with that I change my SN
> *


i hear that daady well when you change your name im sure well still know who you are :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 07:28 PM~20517268
> *i hear that daady well when you change your name im sure well still know who you are :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I come to the Colo topic all the time... so yes you will  

I'm born n raised Colo brotha... I gotta show love here even if its on LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20516423
> *YOU GOING THREW THE NAME CHANGE PHASE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Unfinished Biddness wit da name homie :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 07:32 PM~20517290
> *:biggrin:  I come to the Colo topic all the time...  so yes you will
> 
> I'm born n raised Colo brotha... I gotta show love here even if its on LIL
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 03:11 PM~20515527
> *FUCKIN HATERS! IF SOMEONE HAS SOMETHIN TO SAY BOUT ME OR TO ME IM NOT HARD TO FIND! MY NUMBER IS 719-778-5013. IM SORRY NOT TRYING TO BRING DRAMA TO THE TOPIC, BUT SOMEONE MADE A CALL UNDER A FAKE NAME TO TROY TALKIN SHIT BOUT ME! HAVE NO CLUE WHO SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM HIT ME UP!
> *


Tell T*roy* to give you the number den track em down dog there's a website that if you pay a few bucks you can get their name and addy and everything


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:36 PM~20517317
> *Tell Troy to give you the number den track em down dog there's a website that if you pay a few bucks you can get their name and addy and everything
> *


Roy is a freakin genius... lol mucho good idea. Get the # then post it on Craigs list in the *** section.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 07:40 PM~20517342
> *Roy is a freakin genius... lol mucho good idea.  Get the # then post it on Craigs list in the *** section.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:43 PM~20517362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i did that to my homie once on april fools... he had to change his celly # he kept getting pee-toe pics non stop hahahaha....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 04:23 PM~20515958
> *I"m just getting my truck repainted now from the hail last year
> *


Once you see how much they bill the insurance company you'll know why I like it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 9 2011, 12:22 PM~20514524
> *Anybody in Colorado looking I have a 1959-1960 impala frame in real good condition and also have a 1961-1964 impala frame call if I don't answer leave a txt 719-468-5828
> 
> This is the 1959-60 frame $250
> ...


Consider it sold call my buddy larry he will take it 3696295 for the 61 thru 64 frame


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:26 PM~20517246
> *Damn I am 1 Big Happy Mofo with my Bucket.
> Looks Killer in person :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: it was sad to watch it drive away, but it sure did look good rollin' :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 9 2011, 07:58 PM~20517479
> *:happysad: it was sad to watch it drive away, but it sure did look good rollin' :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS+May 9 2011, 07:32 PM~20517290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I used to do the same thing with houses :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 07:44 PM~20517371
> *i did that to my homie once on april fools... he had to change his celly # he kept getting pee-toe pics non stop hahahaha....
> *


 :bowrofl: 
That's too funny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 9 2011, 07:57 PM~20517473
> *Consider it sold call my buddy larry he will take it 3696295 for the 61 thru 64 frame
> *


 :happysad: 
Damn I almost had da scratch too


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 06:32 PM~20517290
> *:biggrin:  I come to the Colo topic all the time...  so yes you will
> 
> I'm born n raised Colo brotha... I gotta show love here even if its on LIL
> *


 :cheesy: shit i hear that i lived out there twice mom still lives in denver met some friends out there for life love the colorado style of lowriding and loved hitting them denver and colorado springs streets and if you notice each month for over the last couple years has had more and more cars featured and dont show no sign of stopping


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20517772
> *:happysad:
> Damn I almost had da scratch too
> *


 :0 i see were you going now with the green on the impala and hence the name, nice, you live far from were u picked the car up you got the police in yo pocket


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:20 PM~20517692
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i like that color brotha.... looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20517933
> *:0 i see were you going now with the green on the impala and hence the name, nice, you live far from were u picked the car up you got the police in yo pocket
> *


I live on the opposide side of the city from where I picked up the ride and nah I yust got lucky no Popos seen me :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 08:44 PM~20517945
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  i like that color brotha.... looks good
> *


Thanks Ken and now I can say da pics don't do nada for it at all

Color is bad ass not to mention the Peanut Butter Pearl in it :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:20 PM~20517692
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 07:36 PM~20517317
> *Tell Troy to give you the number den track em down dog there's a website that if you pay a few bucks you can get their name and addy and everything
> *


Too bad the pussy gave a fake name and called private


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:20 PM~20517692
> *No trim,no bumpers,no visors,no license plates,no lights,no handles,no interior,no dash panel or accessories,no tow truck.....No problem !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20518158
> *Too bad the pussy gave a fake name and called private
> *


:nosad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20518021
> *Thanks Ken and now I can say da pics don't do nada for it at all
> 
> Color is bad ass not to mention the Peanut Butter Pearl in it :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see this car in person!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 9 2011, 10:50 AM~20514349
> *What up Scottie, im pretty sure that show is at the park of 85/87 if your going from your crib go to the mesa ridge exit then left towards old fountain and it will be on you right a mile or two down the road. I think its that park, have to ask chris or another citywide member to make sure :biggrin:
> *


Wats good Josh, thanks bro. You gonna roll to it let me know i think we will be.... :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 9 2011, 08:02 PM~20518158
> *Too bad the pussy gave a fake name and called private
> *


dont worry bout them daddy just focus on making money and building bad ass rides dont give them any words


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 9 2011, 09:41 PM~20518574
> *i cant wait to see this car in person!
> *


Thanks I can't wait to see it together and striped and leafed
My ass should be in the garage but I'm a tired mofo
Today was hot out here


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20518651
> *Wats good Josh, thanks bro. You gonna roll to it let me know i think we will be.... :thumbsup:
> *


Should be out there bro, ill let you know for sure


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> I wish we could have another show that big here in the springs again, that was the first show i took my blue monte to.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 9 2011, 06:51 PM~20516911
> *Heard the June show will be postponed to a later date if not cancelled homie throwing the show can't find sponsors and don't have enough flow !!!
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20520943
> *
> *



Which show is that :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 10 2011, 08:14 AM~20520958
> *Which show is that  :wow:
> *


he talkin bout beto's show in Burque i believe???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > I wish we could have another show that big here in the springs again, that was the first show i took my blue monte to.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> whut happened to dat cutty?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2011, 09:49 PM~20518660
> *dont worry bout them daddy just focus on making money and building bad ass rides dont give them any words
> *


Thanks bROther! I guess its a good that their talkin bout me, just means that im on their minds! Gotta love the Haters, their our biggest fans!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT CIP DOG! Good luck with that bull shit I think like HOMIE said thou fuck them do u and let people be kids and talk all they want


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT CIP DOG! Good luck with that bull shit I think like HOMIE said thou fuck them do u and let people be kids and talk all they want


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 10 2011, 08:19 AM~20520987
> *he talkin bout beto's show in Burque i believe???
> *



Oooh :0


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 10 2011, 07:37 AM~20521104
> *whut happened to dat cutty?
> *


long gone that car was a piece of shit it was bagged wrong, look good tho... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 10 2011, 10:06 AM~20521698
> *long gone that car was a piece of shit it was bagged wrong,  look good tho... :biggrin:
> *


yeah it did have a good look to it except those front upper a_arms... :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 10 2011, 09:22 AM~20521813
> *yeah it did have a good look to it except those front upper a_arms... :happysad:
> *


cant really see it but it had red flake in the paint made those wheels really match good, cant wait to see your cutty back out!!!!


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

What it do Colorado? I told Larry I was going to try and post some quality new pics of "Boulevard Bully". These were taken yesterday. She is STILL in show shape. She been sittin in my garage for over a year. Started once a week and shined about once a month. Like Larry was saying, I'm just too caught up in my kids and their athletics. My son is a national BMX racer and we do alot of traveling across the country. The time has come that I got to let Her go... She deserves to be in the streets or shows............C'mon Larry.......come get yo baby back!!!! lol.......Stay up Colorado riders.....yal doing it big!!!
Chuck


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

A couple more........I got more and will post them shortly.........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20521872
> *What it do Colorado? I told Larry I was going to try and post some quality new pics of "Boulevard Bully". These were taken yesterday. She is STILL in show shape. She been sittin in my garage for over a year. Started once a week and shined about once a month. Like Larry was saying, I'm just too caught up in my kids and their athletics. My son is a national BMX racer and we do alot of traveling across the country. The time has come that I got to let Her go... She deserves to be in the streets or shows............C'mon Larry.......come get yo baby back!!!! lol.......Stay up Colorado riders.....yal doing it big!!!
> Chuck
> 
> ...


still lookin' good!!! how much you tryin' to get?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:42 AM~20521973
> *A couple more........I got more and will post them shortly.........
> 
> 
> ...


Dope :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 10 2011, 10:28 AM~20521865
> *cant really see it but it had red flake in the paint made those wheels really match good, cant wait to see your cutty back out!!!!
> *


shit, you ain't the only one... :biggrin:


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going to put her on ebay and craigs for 12k.....I'm hoping with the quality, lowrider mag spread, just turned 30, there is a baller out there that wanna come out the gates swangin for the fences. Hopefully, the economy aint effected everone........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:54 AM~20522061
> *I'm going to put her on ebay and craigs for 12k.....I'm hoping with the quality, lowrider mag spread, just turned 30, there is a baller out there that wanna come out the gates swangin for the fences.  Hopefully, the economy aint effected everone........
> *


cool, good luck wit' da sale homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:54 AM~20522061
> *I'm going to put her on ebay and craigs for 12k.....I'm hoping with the quality, lowrider mag spread, just turned 30, there is a baller out there that wanna come out the gates swangin for the fences.  Hopefully, the economy aint effected everone........
> *


cool, good luck wit' da sale homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20521872
> *What it do Colorado? I told Larry I was going to try and post some quality new pics of "Boulevard Bully". These were taken yesterday. She is STILL in show shape. She been sittin in my garage for over a year. Started once a week and shined about once a month. Like Larry was saying, I'm just too caught up in my kids and their athletics. My son is a national BMX racer and we do alot of traveling across the country. The time has come that I got to let Her go... She deserves to be in the streets or shows............C'mon Larry.......come get yo baby back!!!! lol.......Stay up Colorado riders.....yal doing it big!!!
> Chuck
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:42 AM~20521973
> *A couple more........I got more and will post them shortly.........
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnn foooooo it looks good in these pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 9 2011, 07:57 PM~20517473
> *Consider it sold call my buddy larry he will take it 3696295 for the 61 thru 64 frame
> *


I called him so were gonna work it out


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

a few more.......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20521872
> *What it do Colorado? I told Larry I was going to try and post some quality new pics of "Boulevard Bully". These were taken yesterday. She is STILL in show shape. She been sittin in my garage for over a year. Started once a week and shined about once a month. Like Larry was saying, I'm just too caught up in my kids and their athletics. My son is a national BMX racer and we do alot of traveling across the country. The time has come that I got to let Her go... She deserves to be in the streets or shows............C'mon Larry.......come get yo baby back!!!! lol.......Stay up Colorado riders.....yal doing it big!!!
> Chuck
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 12:01 PM~20522509
> *a few more.......
> 
> 
> ...


looks better than the day I sold it


----------



## stepurgameup (Sep 18, 2009)

That's that quality work you do Larry! The paint still wet, chrome is great, gold plating still good( a lil fading on rims and wheel well trim), i bet it aint got more than 1000 miles (700 of them Ray) on the engine since you sold it! Oil changed reguraly,She runs great and sounds great. Mad RESPECT for your work hommie!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 10 2011, 11:14 AM~20522185
> *cool, good luck wit' da sale homie
> *


X76


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost page deuce WTF....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yo Roy, carlos was glad to hear you like the way your car came out and to bring it by to show him once you get it back together :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20525649
> *Yo Roy, carlos was glad to hear you like the way your car came out and to bring it by to show him once you get it back together :yes:
> *


I'll make sure I do that


Put some parts on today and ooooweeeee :wow: 
That Chrome and Gold looks GOOD with that Color
Damn I can't wait to get it together
When is he gonna paint the small pieces and when you want the Steering column housing?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 07:25 PM~20525709
> *I'll make sure I do that
> Put some parts on today and ooooweeeee :wow:
> That Chrome and Gold looks GOOD with that Color
> ...


i know you already said no more pics but.......pics or, well, you know the rest  , come on Roy, jus a tease (NO ****)... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20525649
> *Yo Roy, carlos was glad to hear you like the way your car came out and to bring it by to show him once you get it back together :yes:
> *


PS....I fucking love the way the car came out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20526035
> *i know you already said no more pics but.......pics or, well, you know the rest  , come on Roy, jus a tease (NO ****)... :biggrin:
> *


I don't wanna get Larrissas panties all in a knot but I'll post a few cause yous my boy  (no Joto)


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:03 PM~20526048
> *I don't wanna get Larrissas panties all in a knot but I'll post a few cause yous my boy   (no Joto)
> *


Now Now be nice big dogg member we talked about this :biggrin: .....


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stepurgameup_@May 10 2011, 11:01 AM~20522509
> *a few more.......
> 
> 
> ...


Larry you gonna bring it back homie :0 ???would be nice to see here back here again  shes a bad beesh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20526074
> *Now Now be nice big dogg member we talked about this :biggrin: .....
> *


I gotta go out and take the steering column housing off
I'll snap a few and be back in about 20


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 7 2011, 11:33 PM~20506113
> *What's good homies GT plating got them undercarriage chrom 1500 and gold 2500 let me know keep on pushing
> *


Wat all does that include??? Thers a lot to undies...


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up homies


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Whts up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 10 2011, 09:49 PM~20526466
> *Whts up CO
> *


:wave:


What up Jose


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20526494
> *:wave:
> What up Jose
> *


Not much Roy. O I love the new look of the vert :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Jose :buttkick: :scrutinize: :loco: :rant:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20526584
> *what up coLOWrado??
> *


 :wave: sup juggalo


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20526620
> *Jose :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


Lmfao!!!!! Whts up Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20526561
> *Not much Roy.  O I love the new look of the vert  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dog
I love the look of the Family back in your Avi FullTimer


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Trying to catch up on rest too much driving this weekend


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You need a new pic of your car Mr fleetwood jose


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20526700
> *Thanks dog
> I love the look of the Family back in your Avi FullTimer
> *


 thanks bro its nice to be back with the family :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 10 2011, 10:16 PM~20526749
> *thanks bro its nice to be back with the family  :biggrin:
> *


Great to have you back
You are with some GOOD Fam over there


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 09:16 PM~20526743
> *You need a new pic of your car Mr fleetwood jose
> *


Lol yea I know I can't change it on my phone tho .....u go check on the 64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics Jose


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20526764
> *Great to have you back
> You are with some GOOD Fam over there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:23 PM~20526814
> *Post pics Jose
> *


 Tomorrow bro


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20526827
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 Let see some pix bro :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 10 2011, 10:30 PM~20526862
> *Let see some pix bro  :cheesy:
> *


He's too Humble
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20526584
> *what up coLOWrado??
> *


:wave:


What up Buma


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 10 2011, 09:11 PM~20526674
> *:wave: sup juggalo
> *


woop woop :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Roy, you get my text?


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20526880
> *He's too Humble
> :happysad:
> *


He just wants to surprise everyone


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 11:24 PM~20526827
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What up Ivan? You coming down for denver?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 10:32 PM~20526880
> *He's too Humble
> :happysad:
> *


Haha let's just say HOK oriental blue and that's it for now


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20526886
> *:wave:
> What up Buma
> *


WHAT UP ROY THE RIDE LOOK'N GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...  JUST GOT IN THE HOUSE , LAID DOWN THE BASE AND FLAKE ON CLYDES CUTTY :biggrin: PATTERNS 2 MARRO


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 09:38 PM~20526936
> *Haha let's just say HOK oriental blue and that's it for now
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 10 2011, 10:37 PM~20526925
> *What up Ivan? You coming down for denver?
> *


Yeah I am sorry I missed your call I was fighting with kids


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 10 2011, 10:36 PM~20526916
> *Hey Roy, you get my text?
> *


Just now seen it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 11:40 PM~20526952
> *Yeah I am sorry I missed your call I was fighting with kids
> *


I feel yeah, I got all my benders and flare kit for doing hardlines. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20526936
> *Haha let's just say HOK oriental blue and that's it for now
> *


Don't sound too Humble to me :happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20526963
> *I feel yeah, I got all my benders and flare kit for doing hardlines. :wow:
> *


I need a good flare kit I'm jealous my work supplied me with swagelock senders and rigid benders too they are pricey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20526940
> *WHAT UP ROY  THE RIDE LOOK'N GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...   JUST GOT IN THE HOUSE , LAID DOWN THE BASE AND FLAKE ON CLYDES CUTTY  :biggrin:  PATTERNS 2 MARRO
> *


Thanks homie an post pics when you can


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20526965
> *Don't sound too Humble to me :happysad:
> *


I am right now lotta shit to-do to have it complete in my eyes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 10:46 PM~20527007
> *I am right now lotta shit to-do to have it complete in my eyes
> *


I hear ya 
There is so much chit I wanna do but can't right now :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 10 2011, 11:44 PM~20526996
> *I need a good flare kit I'm  jealous my work supplied me with swagelock senders and rigid benders too they are pricey
> *


I bought the ridgid 37 degree flare kit with the ratching handle. I only have benders for 3/8 lines, Gotta love e-bay.


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: GT up!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20526700
> *Thanks dog
> I love the look of the Family back in your Avi FullTimer
> *


CO-SIGNED :biggrin:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 10 2011, 11:12 PM~20527739
> *CO-SIGNED :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 10 2011, 11:24 PM~20527835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

:uh: PRAY FOR HAIL LOL THIS WEATHER SUCKS MY HOMIES


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

wus cracking everyone...whats up with this weather?? 
6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

5 Members: kikiaso805, fesboogie, RO 4 LIFE, CITYWIDE FOR LIFE, 65 IMPALA SS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 11 2011, 07:35 AM~20528481
> *wus cracking everyone...whats up with this weather??
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> ...


What's the weather like in springs?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 06:36 AM~20528489
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


 :wave: wus crackin fes?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2011, 06:39 AM~20528504
> *What's the weather like in springs?
> *


sup homie, lets see the best way to explain it....hmmm. FUCKED UP :angry: ...5 minutes of rain, then 15 minutes of hurricane force gusts of wind, then 20 minutes of the hurrican gusts plus rain....something tells me its not gonna end there and we'll be seeing some hail soon  ...anywho, how's the weather in P-town?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Right on bro. Lookin good!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 11 2011, 07:50 AM~20528542
> *:wave: wus crackin fes?
> *


not much brotha jus cooolddd!!! :biggrin: you?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20528706
> *not much brotha jus cooolddd!!! :biggrin: you?
> *


bout to be off from 24 hour today my ninja :biggrin: ...im tired like a muufucka tho


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

its dead in here.... :angry: i guess this is what it's like to not work during the day...maybe i can catch up on post counts to some of the post whores on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:yes: any body have any 13 s for sale :no:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 11 2011, 07:57 AM~20528863
> *:yes: any body have any 13 s for sale :no:
> *


maybe in about a week or so, looking for anything in particular or just spares?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20526048
> *I don't wanna get Larrissas panties all in a knot but I'll post a few cause yous my boy   (no Joto)
> *


You ain't bugging me one bit I just find it funny when I go into the for sale topic and I see lets say a g body for sale and you post your old white one and say oh I would offer you this for that but I ended up with this convert and you post a pic LMAO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 11 2011, 08:29 AM~20528728
> *bout to be off from 24 hour today my ninja :biggrin: ...im tired like a muufucka tho
> *


 :wow: 24? well atleast you done now... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20529098
> *You ain't bugging me one bit I just find it funny when I go into the for sale topic and I see lets say a g body for sale and you post your old white one and say oh I would offer you this for that but I ended up with this convert and you post a pic LMAO
> *


I'm glad I can amuse you my friend
And the G-body thing was a bit of history pal
I was gonna do a trade at one Time or the other with people that I commented on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 10:43 AM~20529441
> *I'm glad I can amuse you my friend
> And the G-body thing was a bit of history pal
> I was gonna do a trade at one Time or the other with people that I commented on
> *


come on Roy I seen you do shit like that more than once bro it's all good I ain't hating I"m just messing with you bro  now post some pics bcuz the trey is looking good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 10:57 AM~20529535
> *come on Roy I seen you do shit like that more than once bro it's all good I ain't hating I"m just messing with you bro  now post some pics bcuz the trey is looking good
> *


And as you know I have probably thought about trading more than once :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'll post some pics when more chit is done
All I did last night was all the Rear Trim,gas door and guard and lights
Still have a chitload,I shoulda organized bolts,nuts(no joto),and screws alot better though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And I'm not even gonna mention how many Times I see pics of your car when you chime in on "factory convertible G-bodies" LOL
Because I'm a cool friend like dat


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

WHATS GOOD GT :wave: uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 11 2011, 11:15 AM~20529627
> *WHATS GOOD GT :wave:  uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 11 2011, 10:15 AM~20529627
> *WHATS GOOD GT :wave:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: WUS SUP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Car looks good Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 11 2011, 11:34 AM~20529714
> *Car looks good Roy
> *


Thank You Ceez
It's a long journey but I'm almost half ways there :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn they already selling dis?

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2370143679.html


Pics make it look really nice


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN PHOENIX THIS WEEKEND 

CADILLAC JAY 
MURALS, ENGRAVING, LEAFING, STRIPING, WATER DROPS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 11 2011, 11:48 AM~20529788
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN PHOENIX THIS WEEKEND
> 
> CADILLAC JAY
> ...


Nice additions oRlandO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 11:12 AM~20529614
> *And I'm not even gonna mention how many Times I see pics of your car when you chime in on "factory convertible G-bodies" LOL
> Because I'm a cool friend like dat
> *


those topics pertain to cars like mine I seen your damn car in topics that don't even have shit to do with impalas LOL but you are a good friend Roy thats why I'm messing with you because we coo dogg


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 11 2011, 11:48 AM~20529788
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN PHOENIX THIS WEEKEND
> 
> CADILLAC JAY
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 11:45 AM~20529772
> *Damn they already selling dis?
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2370143679.html
> ...


$20,000... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 11:53 AM~20529802
> *those topics pertain to cars like mine I seen your damn car in topics that don't even have shit to do with impalas LOL but you are a good friend Roy thats why I'm messing with you because we coo dogg
> *


  
I know dawg aint no thang

Here's the closest I could get to actual Color of the Bucket

Colors are alot better looking in person of course


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 11 2011, 11:48 AM~20529788
> *WHATS GOOD COLORADO... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN PHOENIX THIS WEEKEND
> 
> CADILLAC JAY
> ...


Car looks sick... but im really feeling the murals, they look really good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20529817
> *$20,000... :happysad:
> *


Yeah not knocking that car but I would say 12-14k car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 11:57 AM~20529828
> *Yeah not knocking that car but I would say 12-14k car
> *


yeah he gonna have to get his super hustle hat on for 20 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20529819
> *
> I know dawg aint no thang
> 
> ...


I like the color and you don't know how many cars I've seen in person from pics on LIL and thought wow thats the same car. I am hoping to paint my regal soon but I'm gonna make a change or two to it then get it painted. My 59 I don't know what I'm doing with that yet...................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 11:59 AM~20529838
> *yeah he gonna have to get his super hustle hat on for 20 :biggrin:
> *


Now if it was an ss 409 car well then you knowwww


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How mush dat cost Lando?


Damn wish we had a chop like dat in town. :happysad:


Not that I would ever do that to an Impala but damn would be nice to see around besides a 100 Lowriders all with Chuckies Scroll work on em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:00 PM~20529844
> *How mush dat cost Lando?
> Damn wish we had a chop like dat in town. :happysad:
> Not that I would ever do that to an Impala but damn would be nice to see around besides a 100 Lowriders all with Chuckies Scroll work on em
> *


that blue los angeles 63 impala had that done on it but with different colors and that bitch was sick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 11:59 AM~20529839
> *I like the color and you don't know how many cars I've seen in person from pics on LIL and thought wow thats the same car. I am hoping to paint my regal soon but I'm gonna make a change or two to it then get it painted. My 59 I don't know what I'm doing with that yet...................
> *


Finich da 59 or buy a Tri5 already Big Baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:00 PM~20529842
> *Now if it was an ss 409 car well then you knowwww
> *


OG 409 ....Big Bank :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:01 PM~20529852
> *Finich da 59 or buy a Tri5 already Big Baller
> *


Yup thats where I'm at with it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:00 PM~20529842
> *Now if it was an ss 409 car well then you knowwww
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got off early because of the weather....Now I gotta work Saturday....chit sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20529873
> *I got off early because of the weather....Now I gotta work Saturday....chit sucks
> *


damn that sucks...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20529873
> *I got off early because of the weather....Now I gotta work Saturday....chit sucks
> *


I've been working like every 10-15 hours I just got home last night at midnight and thought I was gonna have to go back at noon but looks like 8pm tonight and I'll work like 12hrs then to kansas have to stay there atleast 10hrs then another shift starts just to get home.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happening? Everybody off work today or what? No me just lunch break :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:01 PM~20529850
> *that blue los angeles 63 impala had that done on it but with different colors and that bitch was sick
> *


Hustler63 Or Heavy Hitter?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20529910
> *I've been working like every 10-15 hours I just got home last night at midnight and thought I was gonna have to go back at noon but looks like 8pm tonight and I'll work like 12hrs then to kansas have to stay there atleast 10hrs then another shift starts just to get home.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20529910
> *I've been working like every 10-15 hours I just got home last night at midnight and thought I was gonna have to go back at noon but looks like 8pm tonight and I'll work like 12hrs then to kansas have to stay there atleast 10hrs then another shift starts just to get home.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20529913
> *What's happening? Everybody off work today or what? No me just lunch break :biggrin:
> *


What up Josh :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20529913
> *What's happening? Everybody off work today or what? No me just lunch break :biggrin:
> *


shit I go to work aaaat 4pm... :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CITYWIDE FOR LIFE_@May 11 2011, 07:28 AM~20528453
> *:uh: PRAY FOR HAIL LOL THIS WEATHER SUCKS MY HOMIES
> *


 :h5: yeah I needz hail like now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 11 2011, 12:17 PM~20529964
> *:h5: yeah I needz hail like now
> *


X Deuce

I need new paint on da work truck :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:11 PM~20529916
> *Hustler63 Or Heavy Hitter?
> *


hustler63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:24 PM~20530003
> *hustler63
> *


Yeah that fawkers a Hater Hurter :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:15 PM~20529944
> *What up Josh :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:13 PM~20529929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking more like this :cheesy: I like rap still


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20530078
> *I was thinking more like this :cheesy: I like rap still
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... I get hated on for bumping this shit!!! Aye!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This shit goes hard too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 12:38 PM~20530089
> *Lol... I get hated on for bumping this shit!!! Aye!!!  :roflmao:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: fesboogie, vynetyme, Chapo, MOSTHATED CC, stepurgameup
... speaking of the devil!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 12:38 PM~20530089
> *Lol... I get hated on for bumping this shit!!! Aye!!!  :roflmao:
> *


okay okay aye aye I'm very young hearted bro I can't let it go LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20530078
> *I was thinking more like this :cheesy: I like rap still
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is some really horrible noise



I must be getting too old for rap :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:40 PM~20530102
> *okay okay aye aye I'm very young hearted bro I can't let it go LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bump this Fes it's dope


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:42 PM~20530112
> *bump this Fes it's dope
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... I would've never thought you liked Gorilla Zoe??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:40 PM~20530103
> *Wow that is some really horrible noise
> I must be getting too old for rap  :dunno:
> *


come on old dog this youngin finna teach you something LOL get with the times brah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 12:44 PM~20530123
> *Lol... I would've never thought you liked Gorilla Zoe???  :biggrin:
> *


I like oldies and spanish and rock but I jam rap about 95 percent the time bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:44 PM~20530127
> *come on old dog this youngin finna teach you something LOL get with the times brah
> *


I'm GOOD homie with just Old School or Oldies
I lost all respect for rap after dat song Laffy Taffy :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 12:40 PM~20530103
> *Wow that is some really horrible noise
> I must be getting too old for rap  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:45 PM~20530136
> *I like oldies and spanish and rock but I jam rap about 95 percent the time bro
> *


Thutz whutz up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright everyone I'll talk to you guyz later!!! :biggrin: stay warm... :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 12:48 PM~20530162
> *Alright everyone I'll talk to you guyz later!!!  :biggrin: stay warm...  :happysad:
> *


another one for ya fes


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 10:59 AM~20529838
> *yeah he gonna have to get his super hustle hat on for 20 :biggrin:
> *


He's asking 17k


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 11 2011, 11:40 AM~20530101
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: fesboogie, vynetyme, Chapo, MOSTHATED CC, stepurgameup
> ... speaking of the devil!!!
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fucking hail


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 11 2011, 02:32 PM~20530864
> *fucking hail
> *


Is it hailing up there?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 11:40 AM~20530103
> *Wow that is some really horrible noise
> I must be getting too old for rap  :dunno:
> *


x2 nd im only 19 haha


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 10:45 AM~20529772
> *Damn they already selling dis?
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2370143679.html
> ...


they always askin crazy prices for there rides they want 10 gs for a original 78 monte
:uh:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks chingon,,, dont over torque yr moldings, my partner did n ,his clear bubbled,ha, little advice u prob already no...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaric_@May 11 2011, 03:19 PM~20531142
> *Looks chingon,,, dont over torque yr moldings, my partner did n ,his clear bubbled,ha, little advice u prob already no...
> *


Thanks
Nah didn't know that :wow: 

I already messed up a trim piece by putting too long of screws through it  

I been going slower and more carefully after that.....It was a $150 mistake :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vynetyme, *Chapo*

Nice Avi can't wait to see that hard ass rag this year homie
It's like my rides twin :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 01:38 PM~20530900
> *Is it hailing up there?
> *


It hailed for about 15 min (small hail) but we r in the season for hail :happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 03:25 PM~20531643
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: vynetyme, Chapo
> 
> ...


Yeah but i still can't find the fucking button to put the top down :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chapo, fesboogie :fuq: :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 11 2011, 04:31 PM~20531694
> *Yeah but i still can't find the fucking button to put the top down :biggrin:
> *


I seen your 64 at the car wash last Sunday it looked clean when I passed by


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531169
> *Thanks
> Nah didn't know that :wow:
> 
> ...


Take it easy! Just don't scratch it...carlos said he'll finish the parts by Saturday, probably sooner


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

What it do homies!! This weather is bullshit! :0 :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 11 2011, 06:32 PM~20532446
> *Take it easy! Just don't scratch it...carlos said he'll finish the parts by Saturday, probably sooner
> *


:thumbsup:
Thanks Josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 11 2011, 04:31 PM~20531694
> *Yeah but i still can't find the fucking button to put the top down :biggrin:
> *


It's right next to the flux capacitor isn't it?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:28 PM~20533957
> *What up CO
> *


What's GOOD Jeff?
How's that Impala doing?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Shit it was for sell but not anymore. Time to build.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:33 PM~20534001
> *Shit it was for sell but not anymore. Time to build.
> *


Congrats on the Chapter
What SAC stand for?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: vynetyme, RO4LIFE 719, JETHROW-BODEAN, *JM6386*

whats up joe


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 08:39 PM~20534051
> *Congrats on the Chapter
> What SAC stand for?
> *


Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2011, 08:44 PM~20534098
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: vynetyme, RO4LIFE 719, JETHROW-BODEAN, JM6386
> 
> ...


What up bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20534119
> *Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.
> *


Well Congrats on the Family
And can't wait to see another Quality Traditional based Car Club in the Springs.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20534154
> *Well Congrats on the Family
> And can't wait to see another Quality Traditional based Car Club in the Springs.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro and congrats on the car that shit came out hard no ****


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20534119
> *Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.
> *


i thought you moved to cali


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 11 2011, 09:49 PM~20534148
> *What up bRO?
> *


just chillen it and you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:54 PM~20534206
> *Thanks bro and congrats on the car that shit came out hard no ****
> *


Thanks and it's still got a ways to go but I'll be half ways there soon :happysad:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2011, 08:54 PM~20534207
> *i thought you moved to cali
> *


NA bIg homIe stIll here. How Is the fIve comIng?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 08:56 PM~20534224
> *Thanks and it's still got a ways to go but I'll be half ways there soon :happysad:
> *


  can't waIt to see It


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 10:00 PM~20534257
> * can't waIt to see It
> *


I can't wait to get the turd outta the garage and get my two-toned head one color again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20534229
> *NA bIg homIe stIll here. How Is the fIve comIng?
> *


waitin on the painter bRO ive been collectin sum parts though


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 11 2011, 09:04 PM~20534297
> *waitin on the painter bRO ive been collectin sum parts though
> *


That's what's up good luck wIt the rest of It.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20534119
> *Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.
> *



Congrats!!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20534557
> *Congrats!!
> *


Thanks homIe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Familia!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Co start this morning fresh


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2011, 06:08 AM~20536024
> *What up Co start this morning fresh
> 
> 
> ...


Serious?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme+May 11 2011, 11:50 AM~20529793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we went with same concept.. candy over half faces


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

More weather drama today :yessad: over 2 hrs to get to DIA, stop and go from castle rock to 470 :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2011, 12:52 PM~20530195
> *another one for ya fes
> 
> 
> ...


   I like dat!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20534119
> *Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.
> *


Congratz!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 12 2011, 09:02 AM~20536738
> *thanks ROy
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  thanks fes
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2011, 06:08 AM~20536024
> *What up Co start this morning fresh
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 12 2011, 10:25 AM~20537436
> *Congratz!!!
> *


Thanks Fes. TIme to put In work bIg homIe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 12 2011, 12:13 PM~20537738
> *Thanks Fes. TIm to put In work bIg homIe
> *


yessur :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 12 2011, 11:27 AM~20537457
> *Whutz Good Colorado!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 12 2011, 11:13 AM~20537738
> *Thanks Fes. TIme to put In work bIg homIe
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 12 2011, 01:03 PM~20538057
> *:wave:
> *


whutz good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2011, 05:08 AM~20536024
> *What up Co start this morning fresh
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 12 2011, 07:49 AM~20536366
> *Serious?
> *


as serious as a heart attack bro were not all old like you LOL :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20539933
> *as serious as a heart attack bro were not all old like you LOL :cheesy:
> *


 I know
:yessad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 12 2011, 06:49 AM~20536366
> *Serious?
> *


Here you go ROy :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 12 2011, 05:54 PM~20540130
> *Here you go ROy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's my wifes jam


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

But not that old school version


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 12 2011, 05:54 PM~20540130
> *Here you go ROy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
What do you actually think of to even find a song like that ?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat uo Colowriders?!?!?! Sold my LS monte yesterday, too many projects, want chrome undies on the impalas!!! Bought a car lift today so its time to speed up the process on these builds baby!!!! Wats good with everyone else in the CO???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@May 11 2011, 08:46 PM~20534119
> *Thanks bIg homIe. I dIdn't start a chapter I plaque'd out of Sacramento CA until I can get something started out here. D the presIdent of Sacramento made It officIal today.
> *


Congrats Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20539933
> *as serious as a heart attack bro were not all old like you LOL :cheesy:
> *



I think im older then all you cats....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 12 2011, 07:12 PM~20540690
> *Wat uo Colowriders?!?!?!  Sold my LS monte yesterday, too many projects, want chrome undies on the impalas!!! Bought a car lift today so its time to speed up the process on these builds baby!!!! Wats good with everyone else in the CO???
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 08:34 PM~20540867
> *I think im older then all you cats....
> *


 :no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 12 2011, 07:37 PM~20540904
> *:no:
> *


X :no: :no:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss+May 12 2011, 07:37 PM~20540904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20540953
> *Barely....
> Really ?
> *


2 years is alot. :squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 12 2011, 07:44 PM~20540973
> *2 years is alot. :squint:
> *



LOL...then I wont tell you how much difference there is between Tiff and I. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 07:42 PM~20540953
> *
> Really ?
> *


:yes:


2 years :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 07:56 PM~20541099
> *LOL...then I wont tell you how much difference there is between Tiff and I.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...you white folk look young!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 08:00 PM~20541122
> *Damn...you white folk look young!
> *


I wish lol
And I'm with you on not mentioning my Wife's age :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 08:56 PM~20541099
> *LOL...then I wont tell you how much difference there is between Tiff and I.  :biggrin:
> *


Its about the same as me and the old lady. :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme+May 12 2011, 08:02 PM~20541136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 08:15 PM~20541191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish my car was ready for that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20541235
> *Wish my car was ready for that
> *



All nighter on Saturday.....no joto.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Puppies are a pain in the ass :yessad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20542150
> *Puppies are a pain in the ass :yessad:
> *



I thought gerbils were :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20542234
> *I thought gerbils were :dunno:
> *


Maybe yo ass...jk, what's up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 12 2011, 10:18 PM~20542342
> *Maybe yo ass...jk, what's up ceez
> *


 :roflmao: Whats GOOD brother....hows everything goin ?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 10:24 PM~20542399
> *:roflmao: Whats GOOD brother....hows everything goin ?
> *


Not bad bro, got the rear end out of the cadi tonight..start cutting it up tomorrow hopefully. Was planning on working on it all weekend but got stuck with two pit pups indefinitely because the wifes sisters house caught fire so I gotta help where I can you know...shitty thing is my wife and kid are out of state for a few days so its all me :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 12 2011, 10:43 PM~20542603
> *Not bad bro, got the rear end out of the cadi tonight..start cutting it up tomorrow hopefully. Was planning on working on it all weekend but got stuck with two pit pups indefinitely because the wifes sisters house caught fire so I gotta help where I can you know...shitty thing is my wife and kid are out of state for a few days so its all me  :uh:
> *


 :wow: Damn..is everyone ok? 

Yea..I hear ya brother...I am trying to hustle to get some last minute things out to chrome...but also not trying to rush to much where the car looks like caca. 

Wants good Ans?!?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 12 2011, 10:49 PM~20542657
> *:wow: Damn..is everyone ok?
> 
> Yea..I hear ya brother...I am trying to hustle to get some last minute things out to chrome...but also not trying to rush to much where the car looks like caca.
> ...


Yeah everyones cool, thanks. The house has bad smoke damage so they gonna be livin in a hotel for awhile, I guess they have to have the whole inside basically replaced or send out to be chemically cleaned...its a shitty situation for her family but they safe. I just have to having 12 week old puppies and my toddler :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 12 2011, 11:03 PM~20542771
> *Yeah everyones cool, thanks. The house has bad smoke damage so they gonna be livin in a hotel for awhile, I guess they have to have the whole inside basically replaced or send out to be chemically cleaned...its a shitty situation for her family but they safe. I just have to having 12 week old puppies and my toddler :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Glad it wasnt worse brother and hopefully they can recover from this set back quickly. 

Yea..dang..thats a lot of work...just a toddler is a lot of work...hang in there bro and keep your head up!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 11 2011, 01:45 PM~20530944
> *they always askin crazy prices for there rides they want 10 gs for a original 78 monte
> :uh:
> *


shit i sold them the car for 16k so hes just tryin to make a little and they paid like 8k for that monte it only has 47k miles baller whips homie not no ragity ass monte and impala there worth every penny i no the motor in my 63 was worth 10k easy


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 11 2011, 10:45 AM~20529772
> *Damn they already selling dis?
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2370143679.html
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MTm_l4zatfM&NR


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Homies I'm here in Dodge City Kansas about to jump on a train and head home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2011, 06:02 AM~20544125
> *What up Homies I'm here in Dodge City Kansas about to jump on a train and head home
> *



Have a safe trip back!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2011, 06:05 AM~20544132
> *Have a safe trip back!
> *


It's an empty coal train so should be easy unless the wind kicks up.. Yesterday I had to build a train and bring it into Dodge


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2011, 06:15 AM~20544159
> *It's an empty coal train so should be easy unless the wind kicks up.. Yesterday I had to build a train and bring it into Dodge
> *



Nice..you liking the new yobby yob?!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Hes got to be liking that money but he was a baller before that anyways


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 06:39 AM~20544382
> *Hes got to be liking that money but he was a baller before that anyways
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats happenin wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 06:54 AM~20544443
> *whats happenin wrinkles
> *


WUS SUP IVAN HOW YOU DOING


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

doing good bro just enjoying my 4 day weekend getting the boy ready for motocross this weekend.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20544467
> *doing good bro just enjoying my 4 day weekend getting the boy ready for motocross this weekend.
> *


THATS COO YEA IM ALSO ENJOYNG THE 4 DAY BUT GOTTA DO SCHOOL WORK :angry:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@May 13 2011, 08:23 AM~20544556
> *THATS COO YEA IM ALSO ENJOYNG THE 4 DAY BUT GOTTA DO SCHOOL WORK  :angry:
> *


are you getting good grades ill give you a dollar for every A you bring home. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

julian, call me....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 07:30 AM~20544592
> *are you getting good grades ill give you a dollar for every A you bring home. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOO...YEA I'AM DOING GOOD BRO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

selling my 64 impala wrapped frame that is on my car this thing is fully wrapped . no waiting on a shop and no shitty half wrapped frame if you buy this one


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh shit Friday da 13th..... :wow:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What's good CO?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2011, 12:44 AM~20543788
> *MTm_l4zatfM&NR
> *


One of these days i'll have a "bad ride". :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 11:08 AM~20545481
> *selling my 64 impala wrapped frame that is on my car this thing is fully wrapped . no waiting on a shop and no shitty half wrapped frame if you buy this one
> *


Complete rolling,just frame ,is it Canadian or guat and how mush?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 13 2011, 03:41 PM~20547146
> *One of these days i'll have a "bad ride". :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Wrapped Canadian frame 1800 frame only


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 06:51 PM~20548135
> *Wrapped Canadian frame 1800 frame only
> *


Installed right?

:naughty:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep I install it onto your garage floor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 08:01 PM~20548532
> *Yep I install it onto your garage floor
> *


Why you changing it Ivan?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO??? Wats good this weekend????


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 13 2011, 08:14 PM~20548585
> *Why you changing it Ivan?
> *


going a different route with anothet wrapped frame and going to candy that frame that's the only reason


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 13 2011, 08:30 PM~20548671
> *going a different route with anothet wrapped frame and going to candy that frame  that's the only reason
> *


and your calling me the baller... And yeah Ceez I like the job homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2376740888.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2011, 08:38 PM~20548710
> *and your calling me the baller... And yeah Ceez I like the job homie
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 13 2011, 08:48 PM~20548742
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2376740888.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 13 2011, 08:48 PM~20548742
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2376740888.html
> *





DAMN dat mofo is nice :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderlover719_@May 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20548910
> *DAMN dat mofo is nice  :0
> *


Go gets you a loan it's only like $400 a month and in da Springs :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 13 2011, 09:19 PM~20548931
> *Go gets you a loan it's only like $400 a month and in da Springs :biggrin:
> *




I might have something else IN DA WORKS :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20548999
> *I might have something else IN DA WORKS  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20548999
> *I might have something else IN DA WORKS  :wow:
> *


Oh shit wat you got hidin??? :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone ever go thru GT~PLATING??? Got a super good quote on my undies, just wondering???? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 13 2011, 09:36 PM~20549060
> *Anyone ever go thru GT~PLATING??? Got a super good quote on my undies, just wondering???? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



One of my boys is going through them for some small stuff....from what Ive seen....its some good stuff.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20548999
> *I might have something else IN DA WORKS  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize: interesting :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20549099
> *One of my boys is going through them for some small stuff....from what Ive seen....its some good stuff.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 13 2011, 07:48 PM~20548742
> *http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2376740888.html
> *


Makes me want to get denied for a loan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2011, 03:26 AM~20550491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2011, 02:26 AM~20550491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2011, 02:26 AM~20550491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just to let everyone know we are limited to 50 enerties...so register on line at the email listed


Thanks a bunch Ceez


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 14 2011, 02:26 AM~20550491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave: WHAT IT DEW coLOWrado???


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

whats GOOD colorado jus wanted to let tha peeps out there that r intrested in lowrider bikes i have a 16in pixie frame purtty bad really hard to find only for 50$ and ill bring it to ya jus let me kno my number is 465-6682 call or text here is a couple pix of it 









took this pic today no sun and u can still see tha flake in it purtty nice 


















:uh: this is tha only thing thats purtty much wrong wit it my damn fork slamed against it and made this ugly scratch :burn: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 14 2011, 06:23 PM~20553135
> *whats GOOD colorado jus wanted to let tha peeps out there that r intrested in lowrider bikes i have a 16in pixie frame purtty bad really hard to find only for 50$ and ill bring it to ya jus let me kno my number is 465-6682 call or text here is a couple pix of it
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD deal
How the meeting go Full Timer ?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 06:33 PM~20553159
> *GOOD deal
> How the meeting go Full Timer ?
> *


went GOOD homie always gud to see tha GT fam :biggrin: :thumbsup: but shiiit homie cant wait to get them FULLTIMER shirts bro and get out there to these shows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 14 2011, 06:40 PM~20553177
> *went GOOD homie always gud to see tha GT fam :biggrin:  :thumbsup: but shiiit homie cant wait to get them FULLTIMER shirts bro and get out there to these shows
> *


Can't rush *GOOD* things homie....the *TIMES* will come


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20553189
> *Can't rush GOOD things homie....the TIMES will come
> *


i hear that bro patiantly waiting....how u doin dogg


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 14 2011, 06:46 PM~20553194
> *i hear that bro patiantly waiting....how u doin dogg
> *


Doing gravy dog just working and trying to get da bucket together


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Cant wait for the 69 body work to be done so i can finally start on the suspension...or hurry up and wait for it... hopefully my plating is done before Denver LRM tour....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody hitting up Alamosa this Fathers day?* :cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fes & Izzy are the greatest!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

a lil something i been work'n for the homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lookin' good Buma (no ****)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 14 2011, 09:15 PM~20553904
> *fes & Izzy are the greatest!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 08:20 PM~20553930
> *Lookin' good Buma (no ****)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 14 2011, 09:19 PM~20553922
> *a lil something i been work'n for the homie.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 09:22 PM~20553940
> *:wow:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


chapo is my daddy :biggrin: i love him


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:02 PM~20553826
> *Anybody hitting up Alamosa this Fathers day? :cheesy:
> *


We spoke on that today...looks like a go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20553972
> *chapo is my daddy :biggrin: i love him
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20553973
> *We spoke on that today...looks like a go
> *


Let's go up the night before and get our cruise on :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20553976
> *:0
> *


 :uh: got caught slippin'


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20553972
> *chapo is my daddy :biggrin: i love him
> *


What happened with that c-channel? Was hoping to weld that bish up today :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:27 PM~20553986
> *Let's go up the night before and get our cruise on :cheesy: :yes:
> *


When is it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:29 PM~20553995
> *What happened with that c-channel? Was hoping to weld that bish up today :dunno:
> *


Sil say anything about the chrome ETA today?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 08:26 PM~20553972
> *chapo is my daddy :biggrin: i love him
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:31 PM~20554011
> *When is it?
> *


Fathers day weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20554026
> *:0
> *


Post some pics of your ride Chaps


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:02 PM~20553826
> *Anybody hitting up Alamosa this Fathers day? :cheesy:
> *


We are if you guys decide to go let us know we could all go down at the same time, ive been going for about 12 years its usually a good show, usually 100 cars more or less you know how that goes, i seen you guys there in 07 i think... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:33 PM~20554033
> *Post some pics of your ride Chaps
> *


Which one :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 14 2011, 08:19 PM~20553922
> *a lil something i been work'n for the homie.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20554019
> *Sil say anything about the chrome ETA today?
> *


Not that I heard, but it was too damn cold to pay attention


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 14 2011, 09:35 PM~20554047
> *We are if you guys decide to go let us know we could all go down at the same time, ive been going for about 12 years its usually a good show, usually 100 cars more or less you know how that goes, i seen you guys there in 07 i think... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I think that's the year we went :cheesy: 
You got any info on it?
Flyer,e-mail,or anything else?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 14 2011, 09:35 PM~20554048
> *Which one  :cheesy:
> *


The 64


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got into Dodge again


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:40 PM~20554081
> *Yeah I think that's the year we went  :cheesy:
> You got any info on it?
> Flyer,e-mail,or anything else?
> *


JD hooking it up big dogg...he said he knows the homie plus his jefita seen flyers...already on it perro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2011, 09:42 PM~20554092
> *I just got into Dodge again
> *


 :0


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 08:38 PM~20554064
> *Not that I heard, but it was too damn cold to pay attention
> *


 :angry: wasting my breath  ...thanks josh  










:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 14 2011, 09:43 PM~20554106
> *JD hooking it up big dogg...he said he knows the homie plus his jefita seen flyers...already on it perro :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

Can't wait



What up Big Kiks


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ALMOST DONE .. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 14 2011, 09:47 PM~20554140
> *ALMOST DONE .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dats too manys nice Buma :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:48 PM~20554149
> *Dats too manys nice Buma :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20554124
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait
> ...


shit perro can't call it im here like a pinche viejito ready to call it a night...got the batteries juiced up...looking for some new rear cylinders though :angry:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:27 PM~20553986
> *Let's go up the night before and get our cruise on :cheesy: :yes:
> *


that's the best part IMO...you member in 07 when we went down that shit was crackin perro :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:40 PM~20554081
> *Yeah I think that's the year we went  :cheesy:
> You got any info on it?
> Flyer,e-mail,or anything else?
> *


17th annual Rollin Deep lowrider&custom car show. JUNE 19TH COLE PARK ALAMOSA COLORADO CHRIS QUINTANA 719-580-3939 OR 719-274-5235 straight off the flyer i got in pueblo for this year bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 14 2011, 09:51 PM~20554175
> *that's the best part IMO...you member in 07 when we went down that shit was crackin perro :cheesy:
> *


hells jeah :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 14 2011, 09:52 PM~20554188
> *17th annual Rollin Deep lowrider&custom car show. JUNE 19TH COLE PARK ALAMOSA COLORADO CHRIS QUINTANA 719-580-3939 OR 719-274-5235  straight off the flyer i got in pueblo for this year bro... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:
I should be done for the year with the hoopty by then :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@May 14 2011, 09:45 PM~20554118
> *:angry: wasting my breath  ...thanks josh
> :biggrin:
> *


Anytime :biggrin:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:54 PM~20554197
> *:thumbsup:
> I should be done for the year with the hoopty by then :cheesy:
> *


 :0 GT up!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:29 PM~20553995
> *What happened with that c-channel? Was hoping to weld that bish up today :dunno:
> *


I had to work early sorry, whut are you doin' tomorrow???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Alamosa 07


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:54 PM~20554197
> *:thumbsup:
> I should be done for the year with the hoopty by then :cheesy:
> *


Super 8 is usually a good telly down there bright parking lot and you can park by the window on ground level, they got quite a few though let me know when you guys are gonna head down, i drove my 69 with JD and his 65 last year... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 09:56 PM~20554215
> *I had to work early sorry, whut are you doin' tomorrow???
> *


Having a late mothers day dinner at moms at 4 but if I could get that I would go into work in the morning and get it done :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20554230
> *Super 8 is usually a good telly down there bright parking lot and you can park by the window on ground level, they got quite a few though let me know when you guys are gonna head down, i drove my 69 with JD and his 65 last year... :thumbsup:
> *


That's where we stayed :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20554231
> *Having a late mothers day dinner at moms at 4 but if I could get that I would go into work in the morning and get it done :cheesy:
> *


I'll grab it tonight fo'sho' and im off tomorrow so it should be a done deal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 08:59 PM~20554231
> *Having a late mothers day dinner at moms at 4 but if I could get that I would go into work in the morning and get it done :cheesy:
> *


Post some pics homie...let me know if you need any help bro i channeled my monte you could peep it when your by your moms if you want...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Josh that side trim ETA next week?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:02 PM~20554248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait bro, miss that monte...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 14 2011, 10:02 PM~20554251
> *I'll grab it tonight fo'sho' and im off tomorrow so it should be a done deal!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Word, appreciate that bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 14 2011, 10:05 PM~20554272
> *cant wait bro, miss that monte...
> *


It's still around but looks totally different Anson owns it and it's called GrapeVine I believe


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 14 2011, 10:03 PM~20554258
> *Post some pics homie...let me know if you need any help bro i channeled my monte you could peep it when your by your moms if you want...
> *


Right on Scottie, ill roll through if its not raining too bad


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> Hey Josh that side trim ETA next week?
> [/q
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> > Hey Josh that side trim ETA next week?
> > [/q
> > :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:07 PM~20554294
> *It's still around but looks totally different Anson owns it and it's called GrapeVine I believe
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 09:07 PM~20554296
> *Right on Scottie, ill roll through if its not raining too bad
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 10:11 PM~20554325
> *Can't wait :cheesy:
> I even pondered the thought of the dishes on the rims  :happysad:
> That may be a lil too mush though huh?
> *


Yeah maybe a little mush...it'll be nice either way though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20554385
> *Yeah maybe a little mush...it'll be nice either way though
> *


Imma put a Full day in on it tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:23 PM~20554392
> *Imma put a Full day in on it tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


GET'R DONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 14 2011, 10:28 PM~20554429
> *GET'R DONE..... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:

I'm trying to get her back on those Calles :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 10:23 PM~20554392
> *Imma put a Full day in on it tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


Remember I got all those interior pieces done too when your ready for em'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 10:36 PM~20554484
> *Remember I got all those interior pieces done too when your ready for em'
> *


Yeah
I plan on doing the guts last though 
After the outside Imma start on the engine...then trunk...then guts,so I don't get em tore up getting in and out and so and so


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Well the little pits just fell asleep, im gonna try to do that to, see yous laters :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20554529
> *Well the little pits just fell asleep, im gonna try to do that to, see yous laters :wave:
> *


Later Big Josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20554512
> *Yeah
> I plan on doing the guts last though
> After the outside Imma start on the engine...then trunk...then guts,so I don't get em tore up getting in and out and so and so
> *


Good plan, I hope I can keep them safe at the chop :around: hno: hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 14 2011, 10:43 PM~20554550
> *Good plan, I hope I can keep them safe at the chop  :around:  hno:  hno:
> *


I'll pick em up from you when the sides are done dog


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:31 PM~20554453
> *:yes:
> 
> I'm trying to get her back on those Calles :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 07:02 PM~20553253
> *Doing gravy dog just working and trying to get da bucket together
> *


well from tha luks of it bro kumin out badd ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Off to denver to pick up a ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 15 2011, 07:19 AM~20555926
> *Off to denver to pick up a ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 on the move huh? your like a :ninja:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 09:45 PM~20554114
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it brotha just waiting to get the call out to catch another train home an ethanol garden to watts train :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 15 2011, 10:03 AM~20556268
> *Thats it brotha just waiting to get the call out to catch another train home an ethanol garden to watts train :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20554140
> *ALMOST DONE .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!! Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Another flaked out job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 11:00 AM~20556504
> *Another flaked out job
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:
I might just have to talk to ya about a lil bit off patterns on da bucket :happysad:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 11:02 AM~20556515
> *Very Nice :thumbsup:
> I might just have to talk to ya about a lil bit off patterns on da bucket :happysad:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 11:07 AM~20556526
> *
> *


Hey dog PM me how mush your guy would charge to cut and buffplease.
That fucker gets down. :yes:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 10:00 AM~20556504
> *Another flaked out job
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, think i need some patterns on my 69.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 11:20 AM~20556591
> *Hey dog PM me how mush your guy would charge to cut and buffplease.
> That fucker gets down. :yes:
> *


im the one cuttin and buffing'


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

some other stuff i finished


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20557058
> *some other stuff i finished
> 
> 
> ...


Both pics before buff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: nice!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20557063
> *Both pics before buff
> *


wats the cost on something like that purple car but different color, body work already done?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 15 2011, 07:19 AM~20555926
> *Off to denver to pick up a ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wat did u pick up???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20557058
> *some other stuff i finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Nice Kandy Layin'


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 15 2011, 12:50 PM~20557284
> *Wat did u pick up???
> *


Was gonna go pick up a cutlass, but problem after problem so I got my ride sittin in front of my house and just drank beer instead lol fuck it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 15 2011, 03:14 PM~20557600
> *Was gonna go pick up a cutlass, but problem after problem so I got my ride sittin in front of my house and just drank beer instead lol fuck it
> *


 :happysad: 
I miss beer


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 12:01 PM~20557058
> *some other stuff i finished
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 15 2011, 01:49 PM~20557276
> *wats the cost on something like that purple car but different color, body work already done?
> *


"Purple cars not a Kandy. But it all depends what u need and want done. that car cost the dude 8Gs. painted belly, jambs and all bodywork


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 15 2011, 02:14 PM~20557600
> *Was gonna go pick up a cutlass, but problem after problem so I got my ride sittin in front of my house and just drank beer instead lol fuck it
> *


I heard that, looks like the sun finally showing up!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from todays Hang Over Cruise

Big thanks to the CASUALS CC


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn the Hangover Cruise was today?

I forgot all bout it 

Keep em coming Ceez :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceez,thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 08:58 PM~20559473
> *Nice pics Ceez,thanks
> *


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 15 2011, 07:48 PM~20558972
> *Pics from todays Hang Over Cruise
> 
> Big thanks to the CASUALS CC
> ...


That Buick looks good :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 06:52 PM~20558672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did the put together go today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20559760
> *How did the put together go today?
> *


Went well got everything on the outside done except the things that are getting painted and plated.
Gonna start on the inside dash this week most likely tomorrow


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 09:35 PM~20559793
> *Went well got everything on the outside done except the things that are getting painted and plated.
> Gonna start on the inside dash this week most likely tomorrow
> *


Sounds like good progress :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 15 2011, 09:41 PM~20559833
> *Sounds like good progress  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I just gotta get the crap going for the trunk :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 09:42 PM~20559847
> *Yeah I just gotta get the crap going for the trunk  :happysad:
> *


I hear that, I gotta get my rack built pretty quick, rear end will be back under the car this week...hopefully anyway


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 15 2011, 08:53 PM~20559928
> *I hear that, I gotta get my rack built pretty quick, rear end will be back under the car this week...hopefully anyway
> *


always down to help a fellow lowrider :biggrin: got a welder and angle grinders let me know homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 15 2011, 10:15 PM~20560079
> *always down to help a fellow lowrider  :biggrin: got a welder and angle grinders let me know homie
> *


Thanks bro, I got everything I need to do it except time of coarse :yessad: 
Sorry I didn't make it by there today too, its always crazy at moms crib :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 15 2011, 09:20 PM~20560118
> *Thanks bro, I got everything I need to do it except time of coarse  :yessad:
> Sorry I didn't make it by there today too, its always crazy at moms crib :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bro i know how that can get, if you ever do need a extra hand let me know bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 15 2011, 10:42 AM~20556416
> *:wow:
> *


I just got called to go home now and it's not even the train I thought it's a kansas to Denver train so I have to pick up cars here and some in garden I need to get my lantern out LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! AM BUMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 16 2011, 04:10 AM~20561099
> *Whutz good CO!!! AM BUMP
> *


damn yous wake up earlies in da morning :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wats going down big CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother. I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2011, 10:20 AM~20562335
> *whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother.              I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.
> *


That's fucked up bro! Find the bastard, knock his ass out and tie a string around his nuts and then to your bumper and start hitting switches....go for back bumper! Is the guys that stupid then he may do other dumb shit epically if he is around kids you know..world would be better without him, do it for the kids!  and there is alot of secluded areas in Wyoming to dump him


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2011, 11:20 AM~20562335
> *whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother.              I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.
> *


You own enough guns..........so you know what to do, sounds like hunting mistake is going have to happen soon.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

if i see him im going to run his ass over with my truck after i beat his ass for awhile.


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

WATS UP MUTHER FACKAS?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 16 2011, 10:16 AM~20562700
> *WATS UP MUTHER FACKAS?
> *


Sup fool, JustUs was my uncles car club back in the day, thats crazy lol....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Big CO....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2011, 10:20 AM~20562335
> *whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother.              I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.
> *


I got a ditch ready for him...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up RO family, .. whats good colorado..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 14, 2011)

2010 Denver C.C. Turkey Drive


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 10:00 AM~20556504
> *Another flaked out job
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 15 2011, 12:01 PM~20557058
> *some other stuff i finished
> 
> 
> ...


I might fly back and bring you some stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

If any of you are on facebook....can you help my friend Mesheena get voted as the next Low Rider cover model. 
Just click on the link and select "like" on the photo...spread the word if you can also. 

Gracias familia


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=101...&type=1&theater


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2011, 10:20 AM~20562335
> *whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother.              I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.
> *


If you going to to do anything dont kill him that shit is for fucking pussy that cant deal with real shit. Make him live for at least a good 30 more years. He will need to have someone help him in the shower change his poop and pee bags. drive for him cuz he wont be able to walk someone is going to have to find a way for him to communicate with the world cuz he will not have working hands or a tongue. and shit if you get caught just remember that when you get out of D.O.C he will not have 1% of his old life back. But if you do it like i said how can he tell on you. if my kids liven in fear and aganey so will they


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20565161
> *If any of you are on facebook....can you help my friend Mesheena get voted as the next Low Rider cover model.
> Just click on the link and select "like" on the photo...spread the word if you can also.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ill vote 4 her she look gudd


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 10:07 PM~20554294
> *It's still around but looks totally different Anson owns it and it's called GrapeVine I believe
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anything going on this weekend?? Should be nice...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got home from DIA, little man and wifee are back :biggrin:


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

IF U FIND EM BRING EM TO SPRINGS I KALL HIS HEAD LOL SORRY TO HEAR THAT FUCK IT KILL EM


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 16 2011, 09:20 AM~20562335
> *whats up guys i have this situation on my hands. this fucking crack head pulled a gun out on my 7 year old daughter and her friend while they were playing outside at her grandmas yesterday. come to find out he has done it before to an adult. they dont know who he is and he wears a black hoodie over his head. they havent found him but i know the general area he is in. im glad the kids ran away now my dughter is scared to go outside and walk to the bus stop with her brother.              I cant believe the shit people would do to kids. Honestly if i find this guy im going to hurt him so fucking bad i may dump his body somwhere. I know alot of you guys have kids and are in a big town. im just in this lil town in wyoming look out for your kids and others. Im just venting like a mother fucker sorry guys.
> *


thats fucked up bro but if you find that fool don't do anything stupid. if you beat his ass and turn him in and get a fine maybe evern a few nights in jail thats alot better then going to prison and missing your kids grow up over killing his sorry ass and like someone else said about his life will be worse off if you let him live because what goes around comes around and he'll get his


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20565161
> *If any of you are on facebook....can you help my friend Mesheena get voted as the next Low Rider cover model.
> Just click on the link and select "like" on the photo...spread the word if you can also.
> 
> ...


nice looking girl homie. I'll get her two votes right now and ask others to vote later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning CO!!! ...& yeah roy if i want weekends off i have to work the AM shift!!! :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 16 2011, 10:34 PM~20567932
> *Anything going on this weekend?? Should be nice...
> *


we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!! :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 16 2011, 10:34 PM~20567932
> *Anything going on this weekend?? Should be nice...
> *


we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!! :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 04:26 AM~20568981
> *we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!!  :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!
> *



:wow: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 17 2011, 07:35 AM~20569608
> *:wow:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol....thats that shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 03:27 AM~20568983
> *we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!!  :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *BigCeez*


Wuz up!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks fellas for your help :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 17 2011, 09:51 AM~20569998
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BigCeez
> Wuz up!!!
> *


My weenie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 17 2011, 09:58 AM~20570047
> *My weenie
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

leave it to Cesar!!! :wow: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 10:53 AM~20570697
> *leave it to Cesar!!! :wow:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 17 2011, 01:31 PM~20571242
> *wat up fes
> *


whutz good eric!!! whutz crackin' heard you might have got some rims?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 17 2011, 09:57 AM~20570040
> *Thanks fellas for your help :biggrin:
> *


I want to be introduced to your friends LOL


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 17 2011, 09:58 AM~20570047
> *My weenie
> *



:biggrin: You never miss a beat...lol!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats good CO....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 17 2011, 08:24 PM~20573969
> *Wats good CO....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 08:57 PM~20574290
> *:wave:
> *


What up Josh :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:05 PM~20574337
> *What up Josh :wave:
> *


Just watching the mavs/ thunder game, what's up wit you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:16 PM~20574446
> *Just watching the mavs/ thunder game, what's up wit you
> *


Just put together most of my dash :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:17 PM~20574456
> *Just put together most of my dash :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:20 PM~20574482
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 
It's starting to look sick.. :yes:

Any word on those interior and side trim pieces?


I should be able to finish the car this weekend :0


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Whats good Izz

Larry, I got u bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:25 PM~20574509
> *:biggrin:
> It's starting to look sick.. :yes:
> 
> ...


Everything but the side trim is done and I expect those to be done this week too :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:37 PM~20574621
> *Everything but the side trim is done and I expect those to be done this week too  :wow:
> *


I may be driving it down to get striped on Saturday if the side trim and bumpers are done :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:38 PM~20574636
> *I may be driving it down to get striped on Saturday if the side trim and bumpers are done :wow:
> *


Cipi or chuckie???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:45 PM~20574703
> *Cipi or chuckie???
> *


Chuckie or a guy from Pueblo


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20574762
> *Chuckie or a guy from Pueblo
> *


   leafing too?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got a customers chrome back...Looked pretty good, he was happy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20574783
> *   leafing too?
> *


definately leafing  

Tell Los I'm anxiously waiting :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20574784
> *Just got a customers chrome back...Looked pretty good, he was happy.
> 
> 
> ...


looks GOOD :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Dirk nowitski put on a clinic tonight fo sho 
24-24 from free throw 28 pts.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:55 PM~20574805
> *looks GOOD :0
> *


x2


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 09:58 PM~20574824
> *Dirk nowitski put on a clinic tonight fo sho
> 24-24 from free throw 28 pts.
> *


Make that 48 points


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 17 2011, 10:01 PM~20574857
> *Make that 48 points
> *


 :wow:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

my little girl h


























ad her 1st holy cumm tonite . I an so proud of her.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 17 2011, 10:13 PM~20574977
> *my little girl h
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 17 2011, 10:31 PM~20575119
> *thanks
> *


Congrats Brother


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FemmeFatale_@May 16 2011, 03:26 PM~20564605
> *2010 Denver C.C. Turkey Drive
> 
> 
> ...


that was COLORADO LADYS OF LOWRIDING AND CUSTOM RIDEZ thats ladys from different clubs and solo riders coming together for the community.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+May 17 2011, 08:57 AM~20570040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew Colorado!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 18 2011, 03:35 AM~20576371
> *Whut it dew Colorado!!!
> *


What's up big fes :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 17 2011, 01:25 PM~20571575
> *I want to be introduced to your friends LOL
> *


Me too No LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 18 2011, 08:47 AM~20577218
> *Me too No LOL :biggrin:
> *



Don't let Amber read that!!!! That elbow come SMASHING down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol. Wat up izz


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20574784
> *Just got a customers chrome back...Looked pretty good, he was happy.
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that done??Looks good...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 17 2011, 09:35 PM~20574596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Whats good Izz
> ...


WooooHoooooooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20574762
> *Chuckie or a guy from Pueblo
> *


Who's the guy from Pueblo?? If it's George Weldon he's expensive.. You doing Gold Leafing?? and Someone said Cipi does he do striping??


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 18 2011, 07:51 AM~20577239
> *Don't let Amber read that!!!! That elbow come SMASHING down!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit hno: :twak: lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 18 2011, 12:22 PM~20578573
> *Shit hno:  :twak: lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20578548
> *Who's the guy from Pueblo?? If it's George Weldon he's expensive.. You doing Gold Leafing?? and Someone said Cipi does he do striping??
> *


Whats up fool?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 18 2011, 06:21 AM~20576628
> *What's up big fes  :wave:
> *


whutz happening big homie... howz the car coming? the powerballs?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Droppin' 'bows like dusty rhodes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 18 2011, 06:53 PM~20581113
> *whutz happening big homie... howz the car coming? the powerballs?
> *


I got the perch's done and made an executive decision on the powerballs  
haven't had time to weld em in yet though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 18 2011, 07:17 PM~20581276
> *I got the perch's done and made an executive decision on the powerballs
> haven't had time to weld em in yet though
> *


cool cant wait to see the progress & whut the executive decision was!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@May 18 2011, 08:21 PM~20581731
> *NEW PRODUCT A CAP AND PLUG KIT FOR YOUR RIDE A MUST HAVE NO MORE LOOKING FOR A BUCKET OR A CUP TO PUT YOUR HOSE IN AND NO MORE MESS COMING FROM YOUR CYLINDER WHETHER YOUR CHANGING OUT CYLINDERS OR REPLACING AN OLD HOSE A PERFECT COMBO FOR YOUR TOOLBOX
> 
> THEY COME IN 3/8 THRU 1 INCH SIZES
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Startin to fold my lower a arms on the 10, anyone got some lowers for cheap or some good stocks i could strap up, g-body lowers are the same... let me know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up LIL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 04:10 AM~20583931
> *Whut up LIL!!!
> *



GO TO SLEEP ALREADY ! :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 04:10 AM~20583932
> *GO TO SLEEP ALREADY !  :biggrin:
> *


i dont sleep papo, i jus take naps here & there :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 08:05 AM~20584728
> *i dont sleep papo, i jus take naps here & there :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: life is time and time is money, no sleep 100% grind!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows the cutty comin along Fes??? You takin it to the denver show??? Cant wait to see it...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 09:05 AM~20584728
> *i dont sleep papo, i jus take naps here & there :happysad:
> *


Lol...you sound like me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 19 2011, 10:44 AM~20585353
> *:biggrin: life is time and time is money, no sleep 100% grind!!!!
> *


yessur


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 19 2011, 10:46 AM~20585364
> *Hows the cutty comin along Fes??? You takin it to the denver show??? Cant wait to see it...
> *


@ the latest the plan is for them to bring it up when they come up to denver for the show... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 11:48 AM~20585708
> *Lol...you sound like me
> *


gotta get the twin sixes out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 11:59 AM~20585777
> *gotta get the twin sixes out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:
:yes:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 10:56 AM~20585753
> *@ the latest the plan is for them to bring it up when they come up to denver for the show... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 14 2011, 08:58 PM~20554223
> *Alamosa 07
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC PICTURE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 03:24 PM~20587066
> *CLASSIC PICTURE
> *


Those were the days :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 02:46 PM~20587222
> *Those were the days :happysad:
> *


YOU STILL YOUNG DADDY, YOU GOT A IMPALA BUT I BET YOU STILL MISS THAT CAR :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 04:02 PM~20587346
> *YOU STILL YOUNG DADDY, YOU GOT A IMPALA BUT I BET YOU STILL MISS THAT CAR  :tears:
> *


I aint gonna miss dat one after the current one is on the streets next week :biggrin: 

What up Phillipa ,how you been bRO?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 03:08 PM~20587386
> *I aint gonna miss dat one after the current one is on the streets next week :biggrin:
> 
> What up Phillipa ,how you been bRO?
> *


GOOD DADDY, REAL GOOD I STILL MISS ALL THE CARS I HAD BUT MY MONTE MOST AFTER YOU PUT SO MUCH TIME IN THEM AND WORK ON THEM ITS HARD EVEN WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR DREAM CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 04:12 PM~20587414
> *GOOD DADDY, REAL GOOD I STILL MISS ALL THE CARS I HAD BUT MY MONTE MOST AFTER YOU PUT SO MUCH TIME IN THEM AND WORK ON THEM ITS HARD EVEN WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR DREAM CAR
> *


Yeah I wish I had the old one
Had a chance to get it back for only like 2K but money was tight then... :happysad: 
I still love G-bodies and I'll probably get another soon


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 03:20 PM~20587489
> *Yeah I wish I had the old one
> Had a chance to get it back for only like 2K but money was tight then... :happysad:
> I still love G-bodies and I'll probably get another soon
> *


IF YOU DO MAKE IT A VERT G BODY MONTE :0


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Gotta love them G-Bodies, i just sold my LS to chrome out the undies on my impala and bought a car lift, at least you can still get em cheap and in good condition... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 19 2011, 03:26 PM~20587553
> *Gotta love them G-Bodies, i just sold my LS to chrome out the undies on my impala and bought a car lift, at least you can still get em cheap and in good condition... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 04:23 PM~20587531
> *IF YOU DO MAKE IT A VERT G BODY MONTE :0
> *


Did someone say Vert g body maybe I should post a pic LOL just playin Roy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2011, 03:43 PM~20587625
> *Did someone say Vert g body maybe I should post a pic LOL just playin Roy
> *


YOU SEE THAT REGAL VERT I WAS TALKIN BOUT IN LOWRIDER THAT THING BEEN BUSTING ASS FOR ABOUT 6 OR 7 YEARS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*Still up for grabs*Anybody in Colorado looking I have a 1959-1960 impala frame in real good condition and also have a 1961-1964 impala frame call if I don't answer leave a txt 719-468-5828

This is the 1959-60 frame $250


















This is the 1961-1964 frame $350


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 19 2011, 04:21 PM~20587896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP FAVORITE STYLE 78 OR 79 DONT LIKE THE HEADER ON THE 80 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 19 2011, 05:21 PM~20587896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 05:25 PM~20587922
> *YEP FAVORITE STYLE 78 OR 79 DONT LIKE THE HEADER ON THE 80 :cheesy:
> *


co-signed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Really slow today...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2011, 04:43 PM~20587625
> *Did someone say Vert g body maybe I should post a pic LOL just playin Roy
> *


Go ahead I miss it :happysad: 




Here's one for you


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 06:37 PM~20588780
> *Go ahead I miss it  :happysad:
> Here's one for you
> 
> ...


Now your teasing(no joto) lets see it all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20588780
> *Go ahead I miss it  :happysad:
> Here's one for you
> 
> ...


Get back to work, no breaks for you. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO+May 19 2011, 07:40 PM~20588791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the garage working  
There's Fawking thousands of lil screws and chit....I swear next Time Imma label everything :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 19 2011, 07:40 PM~20588791
> *Now your teasing(no joto) lets see it all!!! :biggrin:
> *


i saw it today and :wow: that fuckers sick


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

saw this posted at work today..dont know what its all about


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 07:37 PM~20588780
> *Go ahead I miss it  :happysad:
> Here's one for you
> 
> ...


[FONT=Courier][SIZE=7]pimpin[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 11:59 AM~20585777
> *gotta get the twin sixes out!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yessur.....im hustlin but dont want to rush it....im hoping by super show in July


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20589086
> *[FONT=Courier][SIZE=7]pimpin[/SIZE][/FONT]
> *


Thanks to you Brother :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 08:08 PM~20589024
> *i saw it today and :wow: that fuckers sick
> *


Still a long ways to go though I ran errands yust about all day instead of turning wrenches ,only gots a few ting done :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez, *lacwood, SHOWLOW 68, vynetyme*

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 07:38 PM~20589331
> *BigCeez, lacwood, SHOWLOW 68, vynetyme
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 19 2011, 08:26 PM~20589205
> *Thanks to you Brother :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: glad you like it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody selling any affordable power balls? The ones I ordered have been on back order for a month  I need to get this car done and send trailing arms out to chrome...time is of the essence!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

trying to get rid of these pitbill pups, 1 male and 1 female. born on valentines day so 12 weeks old, have had their first shots too. they are my sister-in-laws dogs but ive had them at my house for a week, her house had a garage fire on mothers day and they are now living in a hotel because of the smoke damage that may take a few months to be repair(basically gutting the house) she dosnet want any money for them just to go to a good home of corse. if your intersested PM me.


















this is the male Brutus


















the female Bella


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 08:38 PM~20589331
> *BigCeez, lacwood, SHOWLOW 68, vynetyme
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats good ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 08:59 PM~20589519
> *whats good ceez
> *



Working brother...how have you been>? Hows the ride comin along?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

looks like this today, slowly but shurely








:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20589618
> *looks like this today, slowly but shurely
> 
> 
> ...


Steady Pushing :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20589618
> *looks like this today, slowly but shurely
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Nice.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i got the o;d perches cut off the rear end and the new ones tacked on after work today, should have the powerballs on tomorrow if not saturday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:17 PM~20589686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man...thats the only thing im needing is the power balls. ....Love that booty kit on the car bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

: BigCeez, REGAL87, 78monte, lacwood, *cl1965ss*



CHROME!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20589703
> *Man...thats the only thing im needing is the power balls. ....Love that booty kit on the car bro!
> *


Thanks bro, shit I've had mine sitting around still in plastic for the last 3 months, feels good to finally be putting parts to use :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20589774
> *Thanks bro, shit I've had mine sitting around still in plastic for the last 3 months, feels good to finally be putting parts to use :thumbsup:
> *



I bet...you guys showing in Denver in July?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 08:25 PM~20589194
> *Yessur.....im hustlin but dont want to rush it....im hoping by super show in July
> *


i feel you homie... no **** :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20589805
> *I bet...you guys showing in Denver in July?
> *


That's the plan  if I can get this car back Rollin in the next couple weeks Im thinking about changing the color :dunno: money and time though you know...after getting Roys done im getting the itch to switch mine up :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20589871
> *That's the plan  if I can get this car back Rollin in the next couple weeks Im thinking about changing the color :dunno: money and time though you know...after getting Roys done im getting the itch to switch mine up :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20589618
> *looks like this today, slowly but shurely
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin GOOD josh


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 07:10 PM~20589618
> *looks like this today, slowly but shurely
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20589871
> *That's the plan  if I can get this car back Rollin in the next couple weeks Im thinking about changing the color :dunno: money and time though you know...after getting Roys done im getting the itch to switch mine up :wow:
> *



haha...see what Roy started ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20589847
> *i feel you homie... no ****  :biggrin:
> *



When you busting her out?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 09:48 PM~20589952
> *haha...see what Roy started !  :biggrin:
> *


Yep :twak:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20589893
> *Lookin GOOD josh
> *


Thanks Ricky :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20589480
> *Anybody selling any affordable power balls? The ones I ordered have been on back order for a month  I need to get this car done and send trailing arms out to chrome...time is of the essence!
> *


Maybe wrinkles will sell his because I know he hasn't installed them for over a year now I bet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 19 2011, 10:18 PM~20590275
> *Maybe wrinkles will sell his because I know he hasn't installed them for over a year now I bet
> *



Hopefully he sees this and lets me know


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 10:23 PM~20589739
> *: BigCeez, REGAL87, 78monte, lacwood, cl1965ss
> CHROME!
> *


 :uh: 

:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 19 2011, 10:44 PM~20590495
> *:uh:
> 
> :dunno:
> *



Sorry...that blurb was embedded in my head after a week of not be able to get quotes.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 08:17 PM~20589686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks GOOD... GOOD TIMER


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 19 2011, 08:10 PM~20589618
> *looks like this today, slowly but shurely
> 
> 
> ...


Getting there bro cant wait to see you ridin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 19 2011, 10:18 PM~20590275
> *Maybe wrinkles will sell his because I know he hasn't installed them for over a year now I bet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning colowrado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 19 2011, 09:49 PM~20589961
> *When you busting her out?
> *


hopefully LRM Denver... :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2011, 08:41 AM~20592291
> *Whutz good COLORADO!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, *Chapo*


What up Cabron??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: See everybody next weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 20 2011, 10:07 AM~20592768
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut Up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20590275
> *Maybe wrinkles will sell his because I know he hasn't installed them for over a year now I bet
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SPYING ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2011, 10:39 AM~20592954
> *Whut Up!!! :biggrin:
> *



Slavin at work!! What you up too??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 20 2011, 10:13 AM~20592808
> *:wave:  See everybody next weekend!  :biggrin:
> *



When you getting into town ?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 20 2011, 09:08 AM~20592774
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bigg Izz Dogg, Chapo
> What up Cabron??
> *


Orale way que estas asiendo? :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How do we enter the pedal car and bike show??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Email [email protected]


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 03:06 PM~20594333
> *When you getting into town ?
> *


Hopefully by noon on friday. You work on friday?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@May 20 2011, 07:59 PM~20596106
> *Hopefully by noon on friday. You work on friday?
> *



No sir...I took that night off....Im thinking party at Casa de Bejarano!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20596351
> *had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good brother!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 20 2011, 09:13 PM~20596505
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 09:12 PM~20596500
> *Lookin good brother!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 09:11 PM~20596498
> *No sir...I took that night off....Im thinking party at Casa de Bejarano!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 10:11 PM~20596498
> *No sir...I took that night off....Im thinking party at Casa de Bejarano!
> *


You better not be dragging your ass on saturday, Because this train is leaving on time! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 20 2011, 11:13 PM~20597243
> *You better not be dragging your ass on saturday, Because this train is leaving on time! :biggrin:
> *



I dont sleep now.....why would I sleep then :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 20 2011, 07:46 PM~20596351
> *had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Off Topic Chris (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2011, 06:26 PM~20595857
> *How do we enter the pedal car and bike show??
> *


whats up CO :wave: 

is it ok if I keep your tow rope till tuesday or so bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20596351
> *had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD Josh :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20596351
> *had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20596351
> *had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

beautiful day to pull out the cars and roll  Hope to see someone else crusin too... :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 21 2011, 11:13 AM~20599046
> *beautiful day to pull out the cars and roll   Hope to see someone else crusin too... :biggrin:
> *


Wish I could, back under the welding helmet for me :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Off Topic Chris_@May 21 2011, 03:08 AM~20597958
> *whats up CO :wave:
> 
> is it ok if I keep your tow rope till tuesday or so bro?
> *


We rapped on the phone so you know were good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado????


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 20 2011, 10:13 PM~20597243
> *You better not be dragging your ass on saturday, Because this train is leaving on time! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 21 2011, 05:47 PM~20600602
> *what up coLOWrado????
> *


whutz happening bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 21 2011, 09:52 PM~20601655
> *Wut upper CO  :wow:
> *


Slow day on the LIL :inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 21 2011, 11:18 PM~20602135
> *Slow day on the LIL :inout:
> *


Looks that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2011, 11:19 PM~20602143
> *Looks that way
> *


:yessad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 03:26 AM~20568981
> *we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!!  :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!
> *


Tomorrow right?? I might just have to come by on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Went to the junk yard and pulled some fresh lower a arms and strapped em up and slapped em on the S-10 now everything is strapped on it!!!!Thinking about entering the car hop in Alamosa if i can afford the right set up by then


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 12:08 AM~20602410
> *Tomorrow right?? I might just have to come by on 3  :biggrin:
> *


  see you there bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Pulled out my monte for a quick stroll :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 12:56 AM~20602603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Attention Good Timers
Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
Howard Johnson Hotel
303-433-8441
4765 Federal Blvd ,Denver Colorado 80211
(on the corner of I70 and Federal)
Good Times CC is code for special rates
Call ASAP rooms going fast
More to follow about Colorado Hosting party coming soon*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 06:54 AM~20603029
> *Attention Good Timers
> Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
> Howard Johnson Hotel
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!! Da Ave started off pretty slow last night but it got goin' pretty good around midnight & da cops weren't even fuck'n wit' anybody!!! alot of solo ryderz out there last night, Big Ups!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!! Da Ave started off pretty slow last night but it got goin' pretty good around midnight & da cops weren't even fuck'n wit' anybody!!! alot of solo ryderz out there last night, Big Ups!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 04:26 AM~20568981
> *we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!!  :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 17 2011, 04:26 AM~20568981
> *we havin a small car wash @ the auto zone on chelton & academy on sunday 10am till whenever, accepting donations & ty said he'll do a lil extra the bigger the donation!!!  :biggrin: lol!!! but nah on the realz if you in the area just stop by & chop it up for a lil bit!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20602135
> *Slow day on the LIL :inout:
> *


Everybody putting in the work for the summer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 07:20 AM~20603072
> *Whutz happening CO!!! Da Ave started off pretty slow last night but it got goin' pretty good around midnight & da cops weren't even fuck'n wit' anybody!!! alot of solo ryderz out there last night, Big Ups!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

someone in colorado should buy that 61-64 wrapped x frame i have for an impala its a good investment on the body of your car especially if your frame is already a lil rusted or you plan on putting hydros on later.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 07:19 AM~20603068
> *Whutz happening CO!!! Da Ave started off pretty slow last night but it got goin' pretty good around midnight & da cops weren't even fuck'n wit' anybody!!! alot of solo ryderz out there last night, Big Ups!!!
> *


My sister txt me around 1230 And said there were about 10 rides passing by in front of the clubs on tejon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 22 2011, 09:03 AM~20603331
> *someone in colorado should buy that 61-64 wrapped x frame i have for an impala its a good investment on the body of your car especially if your frame is already a lil rusted or you plan on putting hydros on later.
> *


how much & how come you aint using it?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

1800 or make an offer i would take and im candying another frame to put under my car . no more hopping for me so probably no piston pump either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 22 2011, 09:11 AM~20603357
> *1800 or make an offer i would take and im candying another frame to put under my car . no more hopping for me so probably no piston pump either.
> *


You yust gonna show your car now?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

we need to set up a night for ALL lol-los to cruise so we can all get on the same page, if your club is going to shows post it there was a show at wasson i woulda entered with my club but we didnt know till it was to late  We need need to all get on the same page if we want this CO lowrider scene crackin :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 10:20 AM~20603575
> *You yust gonna show your car now?
> *


AND CRUISE IT BUT IM NOT GOING TO HOP IT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 06:54 AM~20603029
> *Attention Good Timers
> Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
> Howard Johnson Hotel
> ...


:thumbsup:
Whats good homie, give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 05:54 AM~20603029
> *Attention Good Timers
> Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
> Howard Johnson Hotel
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

pulled the street machine out today saw a couple rides out where in the hell was everyone else at?


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20605346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we seen your ride, we were the ones posted up @ burger king eating... im fes, we were tryin to get your attention!!!


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 05:22 PM~20605371
> *we seen your ride, we were the ones posted up @ burger king eating... im fes, we were tryin to get your attention!!!
> *


 yea i seen you guys, rides look real good and i would have stopped but i had to go shit on some monte.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 06:50 PM~20605514
> *yea i seen you guys, rides look real good and i would have stopped but i had to go shit on some monte.
> *


lol... thutz whutz up!!! & thanks we seen you three wheelin all the way up academy!!! car is sick and it has a ridiculous lock-up!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up fes, how was the car wash?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry I didn't make it to the wash Fes but I was working on da bucket and lost track of Time
By the Time I noticed it was late I had to go see the Wifey Bowl in a tournament


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 05:57 PM~20605556
> *lol... thutz whutz up!!! & thanks we seen you three wheelin all the way up academy!!! car is sick and it has a ridiculous lock-up!!!
> *


yea its alright,goin to go higher, by the way im steve and so the ave was poppin last nite?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20605346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a monster..nice! :wow: :yes:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 22 2011, 06:09 PM~20605616
> *Looks like a monster..nice! :wow:  :yes:
> *


yea its my cholo monster truck :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 07:13 PM~20605638
> *yea its my cholo monster truck  :biggrin:
> *


Lol, I like it. Im josh by the way..see your n security, I grew up in widefield


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 07:09 PM~20605615
> *yea its alright,goin to go higher, by the way im steve and so the ave was poppin last nite?
> *


What up Steve I'm Roy nice to meet you and Welcome to LIL homie :thumbsup:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 22 2011, 06:16 PM~20605653
> *Lol, I like it. Im josh by the way..see your n security, I grew up in widefield
> *


yea i have lived here my whole life you might know some of my uncles


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20605658
> *What up Steve I'm Roy nice to meet you and Welcome to LIL homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man hope to see you guys hittin the streeets hard along side me this summer


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 07:20 PM~20605678
> *yea i have lived here my whole life you might know some of my uncles
> *


   yeah maybe


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

You get your bumpers yet Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 22 2011, 07:30 PM~20605723
> *You get your bumpers yet Roy?
> *


Nah not yet 
I'm just about done with almost everything except the damn thing wont start after I put the instrument cluster in  
Must be the same you came across...what was it an ignition wire?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 07:33 PM~20605747
> *Nah not yet
> I'm just about done with almost everything except the damn thing wont start after I put the instrument cluster in
> Must be the same you came across...what was it an ignition wire?
> *


That's sucks bro, yeah the first time a wire came off the back of the ignition switch. It did it again after I put the inner fenders back on and the was a wire up above the brake booster that one of guys at work said he saw spark, I didn't see it cuz I was turning the key...maybe check around there


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

so do you guys know where i can get some 13inch milestars?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey steve, im fes & yeah the was crackin' saturday night... :biggrin: 

car wash went really good josh it was fun as shit & alot of peeps showed up!!!

no sweat Roy itz all good!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20605804
> *Hey steve, im fes & yeah the was crackin' saturday night... :biggrin:
> 
> car wash went really good josh it was fun as shit & alot of peeps showed up!!!
> ...


I planned on taking the Truck too

But I got a few things done on da bucket :happysad:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sup Steve bout time u moved up in the world an got a lil account don't listen to anyone on here they r all full of crap especially Roy. Ohh shit sup Roy didnt see u there Lmao Naw everyone's COO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 07:42 PM~20605804
> *Hey steve, im fes & yeah the was crackin' saturday night... :biggrin:
> 
> car wash went really good josh it was fun as shit & alot of peeps showed up!!!
> ...


That's what's up, hopefully ill be back on the ave soon...its been about 12 or 13 years :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@May 22 2011, 07:47 PM~20605834
> *Sup Steve bout time u moved up in the world an got a lil account don't listen to anyone on here they r all full of crap especially Roy.      Ohh shit sup Roy didnt see u there Lmao Naw everyone's COO
> *


What up CJ how you been Brother?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Not to bad Roy had a leak behind my shower an found out the whole bathroom had mold so once again tax feria that was goin towards paint for the cutty is gonna have to wait the whole bathroom is gutted so sux but what can u do lol how have u an the familia been ?


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn just realized my icon says I'm not a solo rida gotta fix that when I get round a computer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@May 22 2011, 07:57 PM~20605891
> *Not to bad Roy had a leak behind my shower an found out the whole bathroom had mold so once again tax feria that was goin towards paint for the cutty is gonna have to wait the whole bathroom is gutted so sux but what can u do lol how have u an the familia been ?
> *


Been Good homie how bout your Fam Bam?

I yust been trying to get this bucket outta the garage :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah the ave was fun and i was surprised the cops didnt even fuck w/ anyone


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been tryin to get my ride rolling status for a while too I know the feeling seen the pics of the paint u got I think it looks real good with the color top u let me know if u ever wanna trade lol I Gots a ten speed went from a bomba to a fn body no one trades for those


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@May 22 2011, 08:05 PM~20605949
> *I've been tryin to get my ride rolling status for a while too I know the feeling seen the pics of the paint u got I think it looks real good with the color top u let me know if u ever wanna trade lol I Gots a ten speed went from a bomba to a fn body no one trades for those
> *


You'll be back on your feet soon dog
You got a bad ass Harley don't ya?


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

What it do CO!! Anyone know who has the best prices on some batteries? :uh: :uh:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20605293
> *pulled the street machine out today saw a couple rides out where in the hell was everyone else at?
> *


wad up ste-lo


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20605293
> *pulled the street machine out today saw a couple rides out where in the hell was everyone else at?
> *


Sup doggie... seen you ridin today...havent hit the ave since you got those altered tics but we should cruise down there this weekend it sounds like, you fix the rear?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice day at the wash good chillen wit the homies


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 08:46 PM~20606284
> *Sup doggie... seen you ridin today...havent hit the ave since you got those altered tics but we should cruise down there this weekend it sounds like, you fix the rear?
> *


Come swoop me up Scottie, im down to ride(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Bad :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 22 2011, 07:54 PM~20606379
> *Come swoop me up Scottie, im down to ride(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


I got you bro PM me your number so i can hit you up when we headed out bro, hows the caddy comin bro???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Good wash today Fes and everybody else who was there, if yall decide to hit the ave this weekend let me know bro im always down to roll :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20606436
> *Guts getting there on da bucket
> 
> Slowly but showly
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 09:05 PM~20606509
> *:thumbsup: Nice bro
> *


Thanks bro da buckets getting there...can't wait to ROll again :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 22 2011, 07:20 PM~20606042
> *What it do CO!! Anyone know who has the best prices on some batteries? :uh:  :uh:
> *


I bought 8 brand new 1125CCA for $900 and sum change from Hensley on galley. you can get refurbs on platte at American Battery but i wouldnt recommend the refurbs they just charge up old batteries i heard but dont know.... :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 08:06 PM~20606521
> *Thanks bro da buckets getting there...can't wait to ROll again  :cheesy:
> *


I heard that i cant wait to get my 69 close to where yours is i probably got two more weeks at the body shop alone... :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 22 2011, 08:20 PM~20606042
> *What it do CO!! Anyone know who has the best prices on some batteries? :uh:  :uh:
> *


I got a number for this cat that works at interstate, he told me he could sell me cosmetic blems for a pretty good price, ill pm you if I can find that number in my toolbox


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 08:04 PM~20606494
> *Good wash today Fes and everybody else who was there, if yall decide to hit the ave this weekend let me know bro im always down to roll  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I'll be out Saturday night again homie let's put the word out for next weekend get Nevada poppin like before :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 22 2011, 09:31 PM~20606765
> *Shit I'll be out Saturday night again homie let's put the word out for next weekend get Nevada poppin like before :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20606765
> *Shit I'll be out Saturday night again homie let's put the word out for next weekend get Nevada poppin like before :biggrin:
> *


Ill do my part ill PM you my number so you can hit me up when your headed that way :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 22 2011, 08:50 PM~20606943
> *
> *


Wat up Ceez...hows the denver scene lookin this year bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats up ricky you ready for the 28th :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20606975
> *Wats up ricky you ready for the 28th  :biggrin:
> *


What's the 28th?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad the CW Picnic right?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 08:55 PM~20606987
> *My bad the CW Picnic right?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah Roy got the Harley I won't get rid of that baby for nothing she's payed off lol just don't get to ride her to much with three kids an one being handicapped just means I get to roll the denali more


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

_*THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*_

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 08:55 PM~20606981
> *What's the 28th?
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20606975
> *Wats up ricky you ready for the 28th  :biggrin:
> *



Yep  I just picked up a new bike from chris putting some final touches on both my daughters bikes I am actually looking forwad to it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 08:59 PM~20606436
> *My Bad :happysad:
> *


LOL


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 22 2011, 07:03 PM~20605933
> *Yeah the ave was fun and i was surprised the cops didnt even fuck w/ anyone
> *


Shit i was on the ave a couple weekends ago and got pulled over 3 muther fuckin time and the guys out cruzin that nite were lookin at me like a bad person! but i had some homies drive by and hit the pigs up for me! stay tru


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@May 22 2011, 06:47 PM~20605834
> *Sup Steve bout time u moved up in the world an got a lil account don't listen to anyone on here they r all full of crap especially Roy.      Ohh shit sup Roy didnt see u there Lmao Naw everyone's COO
> *


wats up dude?


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 22 2011, 07:29 PM~20606118
> *wad up ste-lo
> *


wat it do Aj?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! I wanted to thank everyone that stopped by the car wash yesterday & everyone that couldn't too if you jus' thought about it & couldn't, thanks!!! ...thanks to City Wide Chris for sending out a mass text (which i didnt f'n get)!!! lol  & all the LIL homies that went Scottie, A.J., Chris, 'Los & everyone else sorry if i forgot anyone itz early... i'll post pics later


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 09:52 PM~20606960
> *Wat up Ceez...hows the denver scene lookin this year bro
> *


Whats good bro...Denver is blowin up too. Lots of new lows.comin out this uear with plenty of the old ones gettin face lifts. I guess there were some issues that happened on cinco de mayo weekend that fucked up the cruisin for us, but we are working to remedy that.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20606931
> *Ill do my part ill PM you my number so you can hit me up when your headed that way  :thumbsup:
> *


saturday night its on :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 23 2011, 06:25 AM~20609017
> *saturday night its on  :biggrin:
> *


que esta haciendo guey


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up C Springs. Been a minute since I posted anything. Right on to Kiko, Wrinkles, Sil for the cervesas. Driver side cylinder shot through my hood at Wrinkles Casa and left a hugh dent in the hood.  But it all good . Need to re paint the car anyway. Have a good week Colorado Low Riders. See you on the calles : :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 01:50 AM~20608583
> *Whutz good CO!!! I wanted to thank everyone that stopped by the car wash yesterday & everyone that couldn't too if you jus' thought about it & couldn't, thanks!!! ...thanks to City Wide Chris for sending out a mass text (which i didnt f'n get)!!! lol  & all the LIL homies that went Scottie, A.J., Chris, 'Los & everyone else sorry if i forgot anyone itz early... i'll post pics later
> *


i swear i sent it...wait ...maybe i didnt send it to you...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 23 2011, 07:25 AM~20609017
> *saturday night its on  :biggrin:
> *


co-signed... saturday after city wide's picnic we gonna flood the streets!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2011, 08:26 AM~20609243
> *i swear i sent it...wait ...maybe i didnt send it to you...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 07:27 AM~20609253
> *co-signed... saturday after city wide's picnic we gonna flood the streets!!!
> *


 :h5: sounds good...but i am going to gave to hitch hike :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2011, 08:32 AM~20609286
> *:h5: sounds good...but i am going to gave to hitch hike :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Street clownen on da ave sat lets go big


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2011, 08:32 AM~20609286
> *:h5: sounds good...but i am going to gave to hitch hike :thumbsup:
> *


I got u Chris if u want a ride


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 23 2011, 08:32 AM~20609286
> *:h5: sounds good...but i am going to gave to hitch hike :thumbsup:
> *


I got u Chris if u want a ride


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 22 2011, 11:19 PM~20608153
> *wat it do Aj?
> *


ya its aj wat you up to bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 23 2011, 08:50 AM~20609358
> *Street clownen on da ave sat lets go big
> *


you know whut it is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 22 2011, 08:09 PM~20606553
> *I bought 8 brand new 1125CCA for $900 and sum change from Hensley on galley. you can get refurbs on platte at American Battery but i wouldnt recommend the refurbs they just charge up old batteries i heard but dont know.... :biggrin:
> *


Right on thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 01:50 AM~20608583
> *Whutz good CO!!! I wanted to thank everyone that stopped by the car wash yesterday & everyone that couldn't too if you jus' thought about it & couldn't, thanks!!! ...thanks to City Wide Chris for sending out a mass text (which i didnt f'n get)!!! lol  & all the LIL homies that went Scottie, A.J., Chris, 'Los & everyone else sorry if i forgot anyone itz early... i'll post pics later
> *


We always show love where its shown back bro, any help with the cars or events let us know where always down the help the cause :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont think i ever introduced my self to those who dont know me my name is scott or Scottie and i was born and raised in the filthy field widefield to be exact, lowrider by heart and lifestyle and would like to know any and everyone on the same page, not hard to find just hit the streets and look for me im always out there in something...Big up to CO and the movement and all you colowriders out there :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 07:27 AM~20609253
> *co-signed... saturday after city wide's picnic we gonna flood the streets!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 09:46 AM~20609684
> *We always show love where its shown back bro, any help with the cars or events let us know where always down the help the cause :biggrin:
> *


  likewise homie...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 09:51 AM~20609720
> *I dont think i ever introduced my self to those who dont know me my name is scott or Scottie and i was born and raised in the filthy field widefield to be exact, lowrider by heart and lifestyle and would like to know any and everyone on the same page, not hard to find just hit the streets and look for me im always out there in something...Big up to CO and the movement and all you colowriders out there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks to CITYWIDE the ladies of RUTHLESS will bde doing a bake sale to raise money for our S.I.D.S foundation we will have a canopy set up so if you guys get a chance to stop by it would be greatly appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 23 2011, 10:39 AM~20609993
> *Thanks to CITYWIDE the ladies of RUTHLESS will bde doing a bake sale to raise money for our S.I.D.S foundation we will have a canopy set up so if you guys get a chance to stop by it would be greatly appreciated :biggrin:
> *


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

Wat up everyone? hope you guys ha








ve a great week!!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 09:51 AM~20609720
> *I dont think i ever introduced my self to those who dont know me my name is scott or Scottie and i was born and raised in the filthy field widefield to be exact, lowrider by heart and lifestyle and would like to know any and everyone on the same page, not hard to find just hit the streets and look for me im always out there in something...Big up to CO and the movement and all you colowriders out there  :biggrin:
> *


WIDEFIELD :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 10:44 AM~20610372
> *WIDEFIELD :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


O YEA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 02:50 AM~20608583
> *Whutz good CO!!! I wanted to thank everyone that stopped by the car wash yesterday & everyone that couldn't too if you jus' thought about it & couldn't, thanks!!! ...thanks to City Wide Chris for sending out a mass text (which i didnt f'n get)!!! lol  & all the LIL homies that went Scottie, A.J., Chris, 'Los & everyone else sorry if i forgot anyone itz early... i'll post pics later
> *


Sorry I missed it home, had an escape dog issue...my dog, the two pit pups, and my wife bosses dog all got out of my yard. I found mine and the pups but her bosses is still m.I.a....he is in nicaragwa on vacation so hopefully he shows up this week or the wife might be out a job hno: 
so yesterday was dog search and fence repair day :thumbsdown:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 11:49 AM~20610398
> *Sorry I missed it home, had an escape dog issue...my dog,  the two pit pups, and my wife bosses dog all got out of my yard. I found mine and the pups but her bosses is still m.I.a....he is in nicaragwa on vacation so hopefully he shows up this week or the wife might be out a job hno:
> so yesterday was dog search and fence repair day :thumbsdown:
> *


itz all good, sorry to hear dat though... hope you find him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4 more work dayz till City Wide's Picnic!!! :biggrin: o


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 02:28 PM~20611273
> *4 more work dayz till City Wide's Picnic!!!  :biggrin: o
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 02:28 PM~20611273
> *4 more work dayz till City Wide's Picnic!!!  :biggrin: o
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 23 2011, 02:43 PM~20611362
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Que pajo hermano!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 23 2011, 02:44 PM~20611364
> *:run:  :sprint:
> *


Whut Up Ricky!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Couple pics from the Car Wash!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pat president from Primera C.C. real good peoples right there!!! Our 1st wash!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Back into hiding!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

My 1st time ever driving a rag!!! lol








Itz rides smooth!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I had more pics from my phone but it wont let me upload them???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 03:13 PM~20611528
> *Que pajo hermano!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Nada meng....workin on the ride. Nice pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 23 2011, 03:52 PM~20611746
> *Nada meng....workin on the ride. Nice pics
> *


   can't wait till the picnic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 08:51 AM~20609720
> *I dont think i ever introduced my self to those who dont know me my name is scott or Scottie and i was born and raised in the filthy field widefield to be exact, lowrider by heart and lifestyle and would like to know any and everyone on the same page, not hard to find just hit the streets and look for me im always out there in something...Big up to CO and the movement and all you colowriders out there  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie im Avelino from Widefied too brotha, security to be exact :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 03:31 PM~20611637
> *My 1st time ever driving a rag!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 03:28 PM~20611273
> *4 more work dayz till City Wide's Picnic!!!  :biggrin: o
> *


And i will be working like a madman everyone of those days to get ready. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 23 2011, 05:13 PM~20612282
> *And i will be working like a madman everyone of those days to get ready. :happysad:
> *


thut sucks but @ da same time im sure it will be worth it!!!


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 03:43 PM~20612081
> *Whats up homie im Avelino from Widefied too brotha, security to be exact  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Avelino and scott wat you guy up to


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 06:19 PM~20612315
> *thut sucks but @ da same time im sure it will be worth it!!!
> *


Yeah it will, but i will probally be sleeping in a lawn chair at the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 23 2011, 05:22 PM~20612340
> *Yeah it will, but i will probally be sleeping in a lawn chair at the picnic. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

LOWRIDIN LOW LOWRINDIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 03:14 PM~20611536
> *Whut Up Ricky!!!
> *


Chillin fes looks like you guys had fun :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

back to da garage :happysad:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612330
> *Avelino and scott wat you guy up to
> *


Chillen out homie takin care of all these kids lol tryin to get out and roll when I can.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 04:43 PM~20612081
> *Whats up homie im Avelino from Widefied too brotha, security to be exact  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mota?


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 06:05 PM~20613007
> *Mota?
> *


Yes sir, the one and only nevermind thats my sons name too lol


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 06:05 PM~20613006
> *Chillen out homie takin care of all these kids lol tryin to get out and roll when I can.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE TONS OF FUN MAN. :cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 07:11 PM~20613050
> *Yes sir, the one and only nevermind thats my sons name too lol
> *


That's cool. This is josh, jessicas(Myron) little brother and belindas husband


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 23 2011, 06:11 PM~20613053
> *:cheesy:
> SOUNDS LIKE TONS OF FUN MAN. :cheesy:
> *


It is most the time :banghead:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 06:13 PM~20613069
> *That's cool. This is josh, jessicas(Myron) little brother and belindas husband
> *


 right on brotha, I didnt know you was goodtimes
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 07:19 PM~20613116
> *right on brotha, I didnt know you was goodtimes
> :thumbsup:
> *


Goodtimer In the making  ride should be lifted in the next couple weeks...cars in pieces now though


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 06:22 PM~20613145
> *Goodtimer In the making  ride should be lifted in the next couple weeks...cars in pieces now though
> *


Thats cool you got a fleetwood too?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 07:27 PM~20613188
> *Thats cool you got a fleetwood too?
> *


Yeah 96' is that what you got? I can't tell by your avi, cuz im on my phone right now


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 06:28 PM~20613199
> *Yeah 96' is that what you got? I can't tell by your avi, cuz im on my phone right now
> *


Yea a 95 im lookin for some undies right now


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 07:31 PM~20613215
> *Yea a 95 im lookin for some undies right now
> *


Get with ceez, I think he's got the plug


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 23 2011, 05:14 PM~20612684
> *back to da garage :happysad:
> *


Cant wait to see that beauty on the streets homie


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20613259
> *Get with ceez, I think he's got the plug
> *


Good lookin brotha I gotta get sometin goin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20613285
> *Cant wait to see that beauty on the streets homie
> *


X2 
Me too :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Colorado be looking good...keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 23 2011, 08:07 PM~20613526
> *X2
> Me too :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody got a pumphead for sale?? :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

forgot to post this sign from my trip :roflmao: :roflmao: the smoke shops name


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 09:43 PM~20614493
> *forgot to post this sign from my trip :roflmao:  :roflmao: the smoke shops name
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: 

They puffin on Cox out der


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20614507
> *:happysad:
> 
> They puffin on Cox out der
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: no ****


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 02:23 PM~20611590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HITS baby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 03:43 PM~20612081
> *Whats up homie im Avelino from Widefied too brotha, security to be exact  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to cruise wit u homie(no joto)


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612330
> *Avelino and scott wat you guy up to
> *


Getting all these rides ready as usual work work work u know...Wat you been up to bro hows the kids and fam???


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 08:19 PM~20614224
> *anybody got a pumphead for sale?? :dunno:
> *


Just got one last week from mi gente 130 bucks no name brand, wouldnt reccomend that :thumbsdown:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20614737
> *Cant wait to cruise wit u homie(no joto)
> *


Thats whats up ill be out in fountain on saturday


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 23 2011, 04:34 AM~20608744
> *Whats good bro...Denver is blowin up too. Lots of new lows.comin out this uear with plenty of the old ones gettin face lifts. I guess there were some issues that happened on cinco de mayo weekend that fucked up the cruisin for us, but we are working to remedy that.
> *


bro cinco was cool the cops shut down 6th for the night about 8 30 everything was cool until the ghetto bird came out flashing that bright ass light couldn't even see straight people flipped it off and what not.if there was any problems cops would of started pullin people over and harassed them and they didnt.one of our guys got pulled over for not having his lights on when he left the park and they let him go with out a ticket.this weekend there was about 20 cars on feds and not one cop harassed us for cruzin or being at the park :dunno: for a couple of months people wanted to change the kick back spot but i think its fine where its at :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 23 2011, 09:25 PM~20614982
> *Thats whats up ill be out in fountain on saturday
> *


X2 
see you there


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@May 23 2011, 09:41 PM~20615130
> *bro cinco was cool the cops shut down 6th for the night about 8 30 everything was cool until the ghetto bird came out flashing that bright ass light couldn't even see straight people flipped it off and what not.if there was any problems cops would of started pullin people over and harassed them and they didnt.one of our guys got pulled over for not having his lights on when he left the park and they let him go with out a ticket.this weekend there was about 20 cars on feds and not one cop harassed us for cruzin or being at the park :dunno: for a couple of months people wanted to change the kick back spot but i think its fine where its at :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 23 2011, 02:23 PM~20611590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are 28s..This car was built by HITS and belongs to the guy who owns the green cutty on 26s :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!! About time Springs & Da 'Field got it crackin'!!! we on the move!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: luxurymnte8788, Chapo, raiderhater719
what up son u rolling Saturday night on the ave?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 12:34 AM~20616491
> *Whut it dew CO!!! About time Springs & Da 'Field got it crackin'!!! we on the move!!!
> *


You know!!!!!CO stand up baby :biggrin:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up C Springs. Stopped in to the local John Deer service center over on Rand off S Circle. They had some brand new 1000 cca Batteries for 75.00 a piece. Not blems, brand new! Just thought I would share the steal. Check it out. Keep it slow and low :thumbsup:


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 24 2011, 09:10 AM~20617875
> *What up C Springs. Stopped in to the local John Deer service center over on Rand off S Circle. They had some brand new 1000 cca Batteries for 75.00 a piece. Not blems, brand new! Just thought I would share the steal. Check it out. Keep it slow and low :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

1961 Pedal car FOR SALE


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@May 24 2011, 10:10 AM~20618173
> *1961 Pedal car FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 24 2011, 10:10 AM~20617875
> *What up C Springs. Stopped in to the local John Deer service center over on Rand off S Circle. They had some brand new 1000 cca Batteries for 75.00 a piece. Not blems, brand new! Just thought I would share the steal. Check it out. Keep it slow and low :thumbsup:
> *


What's the core charge??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 24 2011, 12:36 PM~20618946
> *Wut upper CO  :biggrin:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chapo, raiderhater719, joel50
What up Ricky is ruthless going cruising saturday night at the ave? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chapo_@May 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20618980
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Chapo, raiderhater719, joel50
> What up Ricky is ruthless going cruising saturday night at the ave? :biggrin:
> *



I haven't talked to the guys yet but I am sure they are down to cruise  how is ur impala comin out


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody have air bag compressor for sale? One of my helpers just got a bagged truck from denver and it sucks..take about 15 mins to build enough air to lift it up :uh:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 24 2011, 11:06 AM~20618483
> *What's the core charge??
> *


Dont think there was a core bro.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 24 2011, 03:18 PM~20619688
> *Dont think there was a core bro.
> *


Shit thats a good deal then :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

3 more days till City Wide's Picnic!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 24 2011, 04:05 PM~20619979
> *Shit thats a good deal then :0
> *


X2

75.00 and no core!!!! Thats a smokin deal I think :wow:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 04:24 PM~20620079
> *3 more days till City Wide's Picnic!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 04:24 PM~20620079
> *3 more days till City Wide's Picnic!!!
> *


I wish I could take my ride but seem the bumpers aint gonna make it :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20620254
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que pajo cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 03:24 PM~20620079
> *3 more days till City Wide's Picnic!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Fes and ricky...ready for this weekend????Yall hittin the ave right??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What time is the CW picnic getting started? Till when?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 24 2011, 06:04 PM~20620644
> *Wat up Fes and ricky...ready for this weekend????Yall hittin the ave right??? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin like a villian scottie wut u up to bro we will probably hit the ave sat after the CW bbq


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 05:55 PM~20620580
> *I wish I could take my ride but seem the bumpers aint gonna make it :banghead:
> *


itz all good homie!!! the tre coming out nice, dont rush it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 08:22 PM~20621703
> *itz all good homie!!! the tre coming out nice, dont rush it!!!
> *


Thanks Fes it's getting there
Nowhere near turntable after the makeover but it might turn a few heads (No Joto)
:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 24 2011, 06:04 PM~20620644
> *Wat up Fes and ricky...ready for this weekend????Yall hittin the ave right??? :biggrin:
> *


charging batteries as I type!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 08:31 PM~20621795
> *charging batteries as I type!!!
> *


I member dose days
:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got 63 parts?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:32 PM~20621813
> *I member dose days
> :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:32 PM~20621813
> *I member dose days
> :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:32 PM~20621813
> *I member dose days
> :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:32 PM~20621813
> *I member dose days
> :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:35 PM~20621844
> *Anybody got 63 parts?
> *


I got a cadi in about 63 parts :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 24 2011, 08:59 PM~20622070
> *I got a cadi in about 63 parts :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

hey you talk to homie about the wire?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622087
> *:roflmao:
> 
> hey you talk to homie about the wire?
> *


He said it was the whole plug that goes into the ignition switch that had come off


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 23 2011, 09:07 PM~20614770
> *Getting all these rides ready as usual work work work u know...Wat you been up to bro hows the kids and fam???
> *


shit you know the normal jus clownin and everyone is good,so the pigs were on youR trail or wat? :nono:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 24 2011, 05:04 PM~20620644
> *Wat up Fes and ricky...ready for this weekend????Yall hittin the ave right??? :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I AM TIRES A LIL OUT OF MEAT BUT FUCK IT, KEEP RIDIN TILL THE WHEELS BLOW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia....been a busy couple of days for me. Filled with kids milestones, family surgeries, dates, hangovers, bbqs, good news and bad....but thats life..que no. I thank god I got these problems, lets me know im still alive! :biggrin: 


See everyone this weekend! Looking forward to hanging with everyone of you. 

Much love to CO!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacwood+May 24 2011, 08:59 PM~20622070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622679
> *shit you know the normal jus clownin and everyone is good,so the pigs were on youR trail or wat? :nono:
> *


yeah we were in the black monte and the K-9 unit decided to follow us so i parked in front of your house til the coast was clear, trying to get us for that altered suspension, haters!!!! Hit me up before you head to the ave and fountain saturday well bust a train on these streets :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 24 2011, 09:32 PM~20622930
> *Whats good familia....been a busy couple of days for me. Filled with kids milestones, family surgeries, dates, hangovers, bbqs, good news and bad....but thats life..que no. I thank god I got these problems, lets me know im still alive!  :biggrin:
> See everyone this weekend! Looking forward to hanging with everyone of you.
> 
> ...


Come say wats up when you see the gray S-10, its nice to put faces with names...See you there bro :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 24 2011, 09:08 PM~20622722
> *SHIT I AM TIRES A LIL OUT OF MEAT BUT FUCK IT, KEEP RIDIN TILL THE WHEELS BLOW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 24 2011, 07:31 PM~20621795
> *charging batteries as I type!!!
> *


Thats what i like to hear im gonna try to change out my pumps maybe we can play a little in the lot(no joto)...You too Ste-lo charge em up doggy :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 07:35 PM~20621844
> *Anybody got 63 parts?
> *


There was a dude in Vehicle Parts that i bought some 69 impala parts from, hes from the springs and he advertised like 59-69 or something of that sort, got hood hinges and a rear splash pan for $160....His name was Marcos....Ill see if i can find his contact info...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 24 2011, 11:34 PM~20623471
> *Thats what i like to hear im gonna try to change out my pumps maybe we can play a little in the lot(no joto)...You too Ste-lo charge em up doggy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that sounds like a challenge


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 24 2011, 07:05 PM~20621548
> *Chillin like a villian scottie wut u up to bro we will probably hit the ave sat after the CW bbq
> *


Same old shit new day, trying to keep all these projects goin, hows the bikes comin??? Should be a good time saturday and night, see you on the ave bro :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 24 2011, 10:40 PM~20623531
> *:0 that sounds like a challenge
> *


 :biggrin: always open for some friendly competition.... :biggrin:


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 24 2011, 10:34 PM~20623471
> *Thats what i like to hear im gonna try to change out my pumps maybe we can play a little in the lot(no joto)...You too Ste-lo charge em up doggy  :biggrin:
> *


fosho! lets do this fuckers!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :h5: :h5:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]



if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 01:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


sorry for your loss


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 02:06 AM~20624179
> *sorry for your loss
> *


x2... our thoughts & prayers are w/ you & your fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X3 our condolences go out to you and your Family Chris


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 01:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


Sorry about your loss Chris. Im glad you were able to be with him these past few days.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 07:35 PM~20621844
> *Anybody got 63 parts?
> *


What you looking for


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 01:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


I am sorry to hear that chris


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 01:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


I am sorry to hear that chris


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 12:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


Sorry to hear that if there is anything we can do to help let me know


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 12:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


god bless your family homie :angel:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 01:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *


Sorry to hear that Chris!!! Our thoughts are with you bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up Fes?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 05:54 AM~20603029
> *Attention Good Timers
> Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
> Howard Johnson Hotel
> ...



Damn, i remember stayin at that hotel one year.....Big ass water bugs and my homie found some hooker boots behind the curtains when we got there! LOL. Dont let them give you the rooms in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 23 2011, 08:19 PM~20614224
> *anybody got a pumphead for sale?? :dunno:
> *


NEW-marzocchi #13 maximus $ 150.00 No longer bein made. One left while it lasts!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 25 2011, 11:31 AM~20625669
> *NEW-marzocchi #13 maximus $ 150.00 No longer bein made. One left while it lasts!
> *


Pm sent


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 08:35 PM~20621844
> *Anybody got 63 parts?
> *


what do you need buddy?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*I just talked to Chris, he said on Saturday the 18th the city of Alamosa is gonna have a cruise night from 6pm-9pm.  The cops won't mess with us as long as there isn't any Cali Swangin type of shit...  Use of hydraulics, and airbags will be allowed just no back bumper action  *:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 25 2011, 01:41 PM~20626480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: sounds Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 25 2011, 12:41 PM~20626480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 22 2011, 06:54 AM~20603029
> *Attention Good Timers
> Denver LRM stop July 10th Info
> Howard Johnson Hotel
> ...


I stood there last year and they were cool they looked after my ride for me


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 25 2011, 02:17 PM~20626689
> *
> *


*RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN.... *


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 25 2011, 02:16 PM~20627024
> *RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up all ... the CLA is doing a bbq at berkley park i70 and sheridan bvld the sat before the supershow.. we doing it up where CLA cooks all welcome bring a side or drinks... we are doing it like NEM cc in p town did last summer... all clubs welcome.. time to bring it together CLA style 

see you all there hit the forums on the www.coloradolowrideralliance.com page to sign up to bring a side or whatever you wanna bring... see you all there!!!!!


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 25 2011, 12:55 AM~20624152
> *just and update on the bike show...we still have some room for late entries...if you know someone interested then have them email their info to [email protected]
> if you have called me for info and i didnt not answer...i apologize...it has been a trying past two weeks...those of you that know a little of what i have been going through...i type this with a heavy heart...i lost my grandfather about 2 1/2 hours ago...
> *



keep your head up our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours in this hard time... need anything let us know
memories cc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 25 2011, 03:16 PM~20627024
> *RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN....
> *


ya and then the cops wont let them have a cruise anymore because they couldn't be coo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 11:00 AM~20625423
> *wud up Fes?
> *


whutz happenin' larry!!! work keepin' you busy? you gonna come down for the picnic?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 25 2011, 11:13 AM~20625526
> *Damn, i remember stayin at that hotel one year.....Big ass water bugs and my homie found some hooker boots behind the curtains when we got there! LOL. Dont let them give you the rooms in the back. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 03:01 PM~20626936
> *I stood there last year and they were cool they looked after my ride for me
> *


how was the parking?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*I just talked to Chris, he said on Saturday the 18th the city of Alamosa is gonna have a cruise night from 6pm-9pm. The cops won't mess with us as long as there isn't any Cali Swangin type of shit... Use of hydraulics, and airbags will be allowed just no back bumper action  *:biggrin:
This is a cool show to go to... nice n mellow


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 25 2011, 12:41 PM~20626480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEMORIESCC_@May 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20628133
> *whats up all ... the CLA is doing a bbq at berkley park i70 and sheridan bvld the sat before the supershow.. we doing it up where CLA cooks all welcome bring a side or drinks... we are doing it like NEM cc in p town did last summer... all clubs welcome.. time to bring it together CLA style
> 
> see you all there hit the forums on the www.coloradolowrideralliance.com page to sign up to bring a side or whatever you wanna bring... see you all there!!!!!
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMESFROG (Apr 26, 2008)

Sin City slidin' thru


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2011, 06:56 PM~20628410
> *whutz happenin' larry!!! work keepin' you busy? you gonna come down for the picnic?
> *


ya works keepin me real busy i plan on attending the picnic i might just go in the new car and bring my kiddos ride :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20629081
> *how was the parking?
> *


parking was okay i was parked by the front desk and hit em up to watch my ride. they even hooked us up with rides to and from the bar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Larry!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 11:18 PM~20630762
> *ya works keepin me real busy i plan on attending the picnic i might just go in the new car and bring my kiddos ride :biggrin:
> *


cool coo... see you there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 11:18 PM~20630762
> *ya works keepin me real busy i plan on attending the picnic i might just go in the new car and bring my kiddos ride :biggrin:
> *


cool coo... see you there!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What you doing up so early Fes? :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 25 2011, 11:20 PM~20630776
> *parking was okay i was parked by the front desk and hit em up to watch my ride. they even hooked us up with rides to and from the bar
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 26 2011, 04:25 AM~20631580
> *Whut it dew CO!!!
> *


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 24 2011, 07:35 PM~20621844
> *Anybody got 63 parts?
> *



What u lookin 4?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone...hope to see all this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 04:21 AM~20631578
> *What you doing up so early Fes?  :0
> *


this daytime shift... this shit is crazy i rather work nights but i needed the weekends off!!! :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO! Anyone lookin for hydro parts hit me up. Right now i have..........

8in CYLINDERS...95.00
CHROME MOTORS...105.00
ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS...10.00
SOLENOID CONNECTORS...2.00
BALL JOINT KEEPERS...25.00PR
POLISHED DELTA STYLE DUMPS...65.00
CHROME 3/8 SLOWDOWNS...20.00
KEYS...10.00
3/8 CHECK VALVES...10.00
SWITCH EXTENTIONS CHROME(LONG & SHORT)...2.00
COIL-OVER DEEP CUPS....55.00
#13 MARZOCCHI...150.00(1 LEFT,CANT GET ANYMORE)

WHATEVER I DONT HAVE ON HAND I CAN GET FOR YOU WITHIN 3-4 DAYS(PLUS SHIPPING) I TRY AND MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE'S PRICES!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Sup my lowrider bros


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 12:29 AM~20631166
> *Whats good Larry!
> *


same ol shit bro and u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

whutz happening eric!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elonzo_@May 26 2011, 08:10 AM~20632353
> *Sup my lowrider bros
> *


Wat up bro....Cant wait til this weekend kick back and enjoy the crowd and the food :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Fes hows those batteries comin along???See you Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 26 2011, 09:52 AM~20632938
> *Wat up Fes hows those batteries comin along???See you Saturday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

43 hours 55 minutes 40 seconds before the CITYWTDE bbq haha :0


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 26 2011, 03:11 PM~20634523
> *43 hours 55 minutes 40 seconds before the CITYWTDE bbq haha :0
> *


Somebody ready for picnic
What's up Ricky, how the Ruthless fam?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 26 2011, 06:28 PM~20635696
> *Somebody ready for picnic
> What's up Ricky, how the Ruthless fam?
> *


We r good josh the ladies are geting ready to bake some goodies hope everyone can stop by and show some love me and my daughters are getting ready to start cleaning up their bikes GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 26 2011, 06:53 PM~20635847
> *We r good josh the ladies are geting ready to bake some goodies hope everyone can stop by and show some love me and my daughters are getting ready to start cleaning up their bikes GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


You know imma get some goodies from the sale...gotta keep my weight up! :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 26 2011, 07:00 PM~20635907
> *You know imma get some goodies from the sale...gotta keep my weight up! :cheesy:
> *


LOL da both of us :0


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Kiko and Ricky?


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 26 2011, 07:18 PM~20636436
> *whats good Kiko and Ricky?
> *


not much Chris....sorry to hear about your loss bro...what u been up to?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 26 2011, 08:18 PM~20636436
> *whats good Kiko and Ricky?
> *


Chillin chris ready to kick it and bbq :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta fawkin work this Saturday again :banghead:
:angry:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 08:05 PM~20636850
> *I gotta fawkin work this Saturday again :banghead:
> :angry:
> *


No bueno  but gotta get that paper, them rags aint cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:05 PM~20636850
> *I gotta fawkin work this Saturday again :banghead:
> :angry:
> *


Shitty :thumbsdown:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*WHO ALL IS GOING TO THIS SHOW? THIS IS ALL YOU GUYS BACKYARD....  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20636872
> *No bueno   but gotta get that paper, them rags aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


You right about not being cheap :happysad: 
But in a GOOD note I got da Bucket started today :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20636928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be a hell of a show
I love being on the grass and the cruise the night before


But there is a show in the Springs that day so it's gonna be a tough call


What up Big Ken

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 26 2011, 09:11 PM~20636880
> *Shitty  :thumbsdown:
> *


Tell me about it....but the bank does come in handy right about now

This damn Bucket broke me


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20636970
> *That's gonna be a hell of a show
> I love being on the grass and the cruise the night before
> But there is a show in the Springs that day so it's gonna be a tough call
> ...


Yo brotha, hows the 63 coming along? I always try to make it to the Alamosa show. That's my old neck of the woods so I like to go support the show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20636928
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure we will be there...so will Norman


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20636996
> *Im sure we will be there...so will Norman
> *


tell norman to take that badass black 64 he got from me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20636990
> *Yo brotha, hows the 63 coming along?  I always try to make it to the Alamosa show.  That's my old neck of the woods so I like to go support the show.
> *


Trey is getting there homie
4 months ago was the start and the midway is coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:27 PM~20637034
> *Trey is getting there homie
> 4 months ago was the start and the midway is coming soon :biggrin:
> *


thats cherry, I wanna see it done. Im tryin to leave mine alone for a while. I need to get my wallet right for a month at least... my conti kit ships out this tues finally. So im happy about that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:30 PM~20637065
> *thats cherry, I wanna see it done.  Im tryin to leave mine alone for a while.  I need to get my wallet right for a month at least... my conti kit ships out this tues finally.  So im happy about that.
> *


You need to go ahead and get those Undies done(no joto)
So yous can be in another category other that Street :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:33 PM~20637096
> *You need to go ahead and get those Undies done(no joto)
> So yous can be in another category other that Street :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


lol they are done..... only thing NOT chrome is my exhaust.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:33 PM~20637110
> *lol they are done.....  only thing NOT chrome is my exhaust.
> *


And yous in da Street Category? :wow: 
I'm done for :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:33 PM~20637110
> *lol they are done.....  only thing NOT chrome is my exhaust.
> *





















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:36 PM~20637149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If I had monies: like yous I'd yust buy a matching Hard Top :yes


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:35 PM~20637129
> *And yous in da Street Category? :wow:
> I'm done for :happysad:
> *



its all on how you show/display your car bro... If you show off your undies you are in mild/semi. If you lay your car on the ground show a lil front undies your street. Though pinstripes, flake, patterns can/will throw you outta street.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:26 PM~20637015
> *tell norman to take that badass black 64 he got from me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Gotta iron out some bugs on it but we will make sure its there.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:38 PM~20637170
> *If I had monies: like yous I'd yust buy a matching Hard Top :yes
> *


lol.. i want a matching hardtop. Ill get one eventually.. i have a 3 car garage, i really need a 4 car :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 08:31 PM~20637074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a hot/street rod show. ROy, you better find some 15'' Cragers for the trey. :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20637182
> *Gotta iron out some bugs on it but we will make sure its there.
> *


i never got to hop that 64.... i 3 wheeled it that was it..... I gave him a smokin deal on that car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:38 PM~20637173
> *its all on how you show/display your car bro...  If you show off your undies you are in mild/semi.  If you lay your car on the ground show a lil front undies your street.  Though pinstripes, flake, patterns can/will throw you outta street.
> *


Oh ok I'm not really that hip to the whole point/category things :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20637205
> *Looks like a hot/street rod show. ROy, you better find some 15'' Cragers for the trey. :biggrin:
> *


I gots some 22" Foose on da werks truck I can use


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20637217
> *Oh ok I'm not really that hip to the whole point/category things :happysad:
> *


yea if your gonna show at LRM shows or similar its good to know the ins n outs of the rules...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cars not all together but this is how da guts coming out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:43 PM~20637234
> *yea if your gonna show at LRM shows or similar its good to know the ins n outs of the rules...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:46 PM~20637259
> *Cars not all together but this is how da guts coming out
> 
> 
> ...


wow its looking damn good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:47 PM~20637275
> *wow its looking damn good!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro I still got lots ta do and buy :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20637232
> *I gots some 22" Foose on da werks truck I can use
> *


BALLER


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:48 PM~20637288
> *Thanks bro I still got lots ta do and buy :happysad:
> *


think of it as an investment :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20637295
> *BALLER
> 
> 
> ...


they baby tires compared to what yous guys roll

Its yust a work truck anyways


I got that TPI Vette engine in the Rag if da Foose dont fits :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20637297
> *think of it as an investment  :cheesy:
> *


I am :biggrin: 






But my Credit Card Issuer thinks of it as a mini Gold Mine for them


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20637333
> *I am  :biggrin:
> But my Credit Card Issuer thinks of it as a mini Gold Mine for them
> *


hahaha.... CC are bad for lowlows You'll be knee deep in debt so fast


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Have a GOOD night bROthas. I'm off to work :angry: Damn graveyard shifts! :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:54 PM~20637344
> *hahaha.... CC are bad for lowlows You'll be knee deep in debt so fast
> *


I bet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20637215
> *i never got to hop that 64.... i 3 wheeled it that was it..... I gave him a smokin deal on that car.
> *



Yea...its a nice car! Cant wait to see it out on the boulevard. Now if Javi just would of picked up that 61 :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 26 2011, 09:55 PM~20637362
> *Have a GOOD night bROthas. I'm off to work :angry: Damn graveyard shifts! :wave:
> *


Take it Easy Joe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 26 2011, 09:55 PM~20637362
> *Have a GOOD night bROthas. I'm off to work :angry: Damn graveyard shifts! :wave:
> *


lol...im here at work til 7am....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20637389
> *lol...im here at work til 7am....
> *


:wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 09:56 PM~20637377
> *Yea...its a nice car! Cant wait to see it out on the boulevard. Now if Javi just would of picked up that 61  :banghead:
> *


yea he fucked up on that deal... that car was done up too. I sold it for $16500.00 All it needed was gas  I almost regret getting rid of it, oh well I cant keepem all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 09:59 PM~20637410
> *yea he fucked up on that deal... that car was done up too. I sold it for $16500.00  All it needed was gas    I almost regret getting rid of it, oh well  I cant keepem all
> *



Yea...he is still kicking himself in the ass for that one. That was a hell of a deal, I was going to pick it up for him too, but he waited too long....ah well...what can ya do! lol 



Car is lookin GOOD Roy!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:01 PM~20637445
> *Yea...he is still kicking himself in the ass for that one. That was a hell of a deal, I was going to pick it up for him too, but he waited too long....ah well...what can ya do! lol
> Car is lookin GOOD Roy!!
> *


bro, I talked to him for hours about how cherry that car was. He said he hadda talk the boss (wifey) into it. I told him, whether you buy it or somone else does.. its a great deal. I never sell cars for way more or even there true value. I like to give peeps a deal. Givem a price and a car that will let them sleep good at night. Tell him ill sell him my vert for $40k


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20636949
> *You right about not being cheap  :happysad:
> But in a GOOD note I got da Bucket started today :cheesy:
> *


Its all worth it when that bad boys done brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 10:06 PM~20637511
> *bro, I talked to him for hours about how cherry that car was.  He said he hadda talk the boss (wifey) into it.  I told him, whether you buy it or somone else does..  its a great deal.  I never sell cars for way more or even there true value.  I like to give peeps a deal.  Givem a price and a car that will let them sleep good at night.  Tell him ill sell him my vert for $40k
> *



lol...I know you did....he called me afterwards...I told him just to buy it...talk to the wifey later....oh well, he got a REALLY good deal on the 61 he has now. So it would be an easy flip for him when he finishes it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+May 26 2011, 10:01 PM~20637445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaric_@May 26 2011, 07:05 AM~20631866
> *What u lookin 4?
> *


Blinker assembly
Rubber boots for wires in door jambs
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 10:13 PM~20637570
> *Thanks Ceez
> 
> :yes:
> *



you gotta bring her up on June 25th :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:16 PM~20637598
> *you gotta bring her up on June 25th  :biggrin:
> *


I might bro depending on funds :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20637616
> *I might bro depending on funds :cheesy:
> *



I will save a spot for ya and buy you lunch!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

wat it do brothers? :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:19 PM~20637627
> *I will save a spot for ya and buy you lunch!
> *



:wow: 


The one I voted for? :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20637677
> *wat it do brothers? :drama:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up LIL!!!! These guys are tryin to get some Lo's out for this one  

Hopefully should be a good show!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20637680
> *:wow:
> The one I voted for? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20637697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Qvo papo!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:31 PM~20637747
> *Qvo papo!
> *



Que pajo guey!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trabajando como un animal...ya tu sabes!  Vas a ir el Sabado ?


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:37 PM~20637814
> *Trabajando como un animal...ya tu sabes!   Vas a ir el Sabado ?
> *



Claro que si!!!! Tu vas verda??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@May 26 2011, 10:38 PM~20637829
> *Claro que si!!!! Tu vas verda??
> *


Si senor...nos vemos papo!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20636928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wer goin to it!!!~ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!

Scottie im on battery #6 just changed them this morning...  

roy-car lookin' sick!!!

how come the flyer for that show on the 19th aint got no lo's in it? I aint tryin to nit-pick but damn no respect for the lowrider community... :uh: :happysad: 

... & I was joking about bein late to the picnic saturday but i really am probably, takin off to 'burque tonight after work be back saturday...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2011, 04:58 AM~20639150
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> Scottie im on battery #6 just changed them this morning...
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20638241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4:18 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2011, 03:58 AM~20639150
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> Scottie im on battery #6 just changed them this morning...
> ...


WTF


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 27 2011, 07:35 AM~20639499
> *4:18  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20640467
> *WTF
> *


gotta handle some business, be back hopefully tomorrow morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20640467
> *WTF
> *


gotta handle some business, be back hopefully tomorrow morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 27 2011, 09:55 AM~20640467
> *WTF
> *


 :0


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO! Anyone lookin for hydro parts hit me up. Right now i have..........

8in CYLINDERS...95.00
CHROME MOTORS...105.00
ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS...10.00
SOLENOID CONNECTORS...2.00
BALL JOINT KEEPERS...25.00PR
POLISHED DELTA STYLE DUMPS...65.00
CHROME 3/8 SLOWDOWNS...20.00
KEYS...10.00
3/8 CHECK VALVES...10.00
SWITCH EXTENTIONS CHROME(LONG & SHORT)...2.00
COIL-OVER DEEP CUPS....55.00
#13 MARZOCCHI...150.00(1 LEFT,CANT GET ANYMORE)

WHATEVER I DONT HAVE ON HAND I CAN GET FOR YOU WITHIN 3-4 DAYS(PLUS SHIPPING) I TRY AND MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE'S PRICES!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Page 2...were slippin :tears:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 26 2011, 08:46 PM~20637259
> *Cars not all together but this is how da guts coming out
> 
> 
> ...


A+


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

new project.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2011, 07:23 PM~20643378
> *A+
> *


I'm Pushing homie :happysad: 

Bumpers yust came in today,I yust mays be on the Skreetz dis weekend


Too bad I gots ta work Tomorrow :angry:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20643541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 27 2011, 07:00 PM~20643583
> *I'm Pushing homie :happysad:
> 
> Bumpers yust came in today,I yust mays be on the Skreetz dis weekend
> ...



rIGHT ON CANT WAIT TO C THE RIDE, MAKE SURE U PAINT THE INSIDE OF DEM NEW BUMPERS,THY RUST EASY...SILVER RUSTOLEM N BRUSH.WORKS CHINGON


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20643541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like competition :biggrin: Good luck with the build let me know if you need help, its bout time you do something with that mofo...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 27 2011, 03:58 AM~20639150
> *Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> Scottie im on battery #6 just changed them this morning...
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 27 2011, 08:00 PM~20643583
> *I'm Pushing homie :happysad:
> 
> Bumpers yust came in today,I yust mays be on the Skreetz dis weekend
> ...


POST PICS OF THE CHROME BUMPERS . WHO CHROMED THEM FOR YOU ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't forget guys the ladies ofd RUTHLESS worked really hard making some bake goods so we would appreciate if everyone would stop by and show some love  :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 27 2011, 09:06 PM~20644360
> *Don't forget guys the ladies ofd RUTHLESS worked really hard making some bake goods so we would appreciate if everyone would stop by and show some love    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20644123
> *Looks like competition  :biggrin: Good luck with the build let me know if you need help, its bout time you do something with that mofo...
> *


 shit its mine now, its goin to be bad ass clownin in my isuzu hombre


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope everyone has a GOOD TIME at the picnic today.
Wish I coulda made it but I'm just lucky to be working :happysad:
SOMEBODY TAKE SOME DAMN PICS!!!!!,,,,,,please :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@May 27 2011, 01:08 PM~20641607
> *Whats up CO! Anyone lookin for hydro parts hit me up. Right now i have..........
> 
> 8in CYLINDERS...95.00
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wake up COLOWRADO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 27 2011, 08:00 PM~20643583
> *I'm Pushing homie :happysad:
> 
> Bumpers yust came in today,I yust mays be on the Skreetz dis weekend
> ...


What was the starting issue brotha?


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected]?subject=1995%20cadillac%20fleetwood%20lowrider%20(South%20springs)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcosprings.craigslist.org%2Fcto%2F2406721384.html%0A check it out just seein whats out there :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 24 2011, 10:32 PM~20622930
> *Whats good familia....been a busy couple of days for me. Filled with kids milestones, family surgeries, dates, hangovers, bbqs, good news and bad....but thats life..que no. I thank god I got these problems, lets me know im still alive!  :biggrin:
> See everyone this weekend! Looking forward to hanging with everyone of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## justus!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 28 2011, 07:22 AM~20645897
> *[email protected]?subject=1995%20cadillac%20fleetwood%20lowrider%20(South%20springs)&body=%0A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcosprings.craigslist.org%2Fcto%2F2406721384.html%0A  check it out just seein whats out there :0  :0
> *


hey you comin out today?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 28 2011, 09:32 AM~20646323
> *hey you comin out today?
> *


I am jito, bouta go grab my truck and head to fountain wanna roll with us????


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by justus!!!_@May 28 2011, 09:32 AM~20646323
> *hey you comin out today?
> *


I was leavin when you were gettin there homie


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Big up to City Wide for a good turn out, its always good to see a park full of lowriders :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65 ave_@May 28 2011, 02:51 PM~20647533
> *Big up to City Wide for a good turn out, its always good to see a park full of lowriders   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 100 GOOD show CITYWIDE...... RUTHLESS took home four awards glad no drama GOOD to see some old and new faces can't wait til the next kick it.... and on another note BIG UPS and thank you to everyone that supported our fund raiser


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

couple pics from todays kick back...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Big thanks to Citywide for todays picnic. Good food, clean rides, and an all around GoodTime ..this should be a fun season for all of us no matter what club your with :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 28 2011, 05:33 PM~20648118
> *Big thanks to Citywide for todays picnic. Good food, clean rides, and an all around GoodTime ..this should be a fun season for all of us no matter what club your with :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: co~signed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Ups to City Wide!!! great turnout, nice seein' everyone there!!! :biggrin: 

& Big ups to the homie eric... it dont stop!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@May 28 2011, 05:11 PM~20648048
> *X 100 GOOD show CITYWIDE...... RUTHLESS took home four awards glad no drama GOOD to see some old and new faces can't wait til the next kick it.... and on another note BIG UPS and thank you to everyone that supported our fund raiser
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 28 2011, 04:33 PM~20648118
> *Big thanks to Citywide for todays picnic. Good food, clean rides, and an all around GoodTime ..this should be a fun season for all of us no matter what club your with :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD to see everyone out there
Great turnout


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE MAKE REASONABLE OFFER










LOOKING FOR A RESONABLE OFFER. 1986 REGAL. TOOK 2ND PLACE 80s MILD CUSTOM AT PUEBLO SHOW LAST YEAR.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 27 2011, 09:37 PM~20644182
> *POST PICS OF THE CHROME BUMPERS . WHO CHROMED THEM FOR YOU ?
> *



















Den er Bumper..Pricey but A+ Quality


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD TIMES Colo wants to welcome "OSO" into the Family


Oso Completed his Prospect Phase along with his Plaqueable Phase and has become a Brother

Great to have you Oso* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 08:14 PM~20648793
> *GOOD TIMES Colo wants to welcome "OSO" into the Family
> Oso Completed his Prospect Phase along with his Plaqueable Phase and has become a Brother
> 
> ...


Congratulations Oso :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 28 2011, 08:18 PM~20648817
> *Congratulations Oso :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Your ticket is almost ready to e cashed also I hear :biggrin: 


I forgot to get that touch up from ya again


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 09:14 PM~20648793
> *GOOD TIMES Colo wants to welcome "OSO" into the Family
> Oso Completed his Prospect Phase along with his Plaqueable Phase and has become a Brother
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Nice ride.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 08:20 PM~20648823
> *Your ticket is almost ready to e cashed also I hear :biggrin:
> I forgot to get that touch up from ya again
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: that's what I hear 
yeah I forgot the paint too bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 07:23 PM~20648566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY CHARGED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20649013
> *LOOKS GOOD LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY CHARGED
> *


I got a deal because of the guy I used but they are in the neighborhood of 8-9 for all 6 pieces dog


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 28 2011, 05:19 PM~20648308
> *Big Ups to City Wide!!! great turnout, nice seein' everyone there!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> & Big ups to the homie eric... it dont stop!!!
> *


whats up homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

WTF happend to cruising the ave everyone???? LOTS of no shows wats up guys, Big ups to those of you who did show up and cruise :uh:  Hope to see the rest of you next time... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 10:37 PM~20649653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 29 2011, 12:58 AM~20649934
> *WTF happend to cruising the ave everyone???? LOTS of no shows wats up guys, Big ups to those of you who did show up and cruise  :uh:   Hope to see the rest of you next time... :thumbsup:
> *


I wish my ride was ready,I'd be all over it :happysad:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenos dias homies. Goodtimes at the City Wide kickback. My face looks like a tomato. Anyone getting into anything today? BBQ, territory days, crusin?


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 07:14 PM~20648793
> *GOOD TIMES Colo wants to welcome "OSO" into the Family
> Oso Completed his Prospect Phase along with his Plaqueable Phase and has become a Brother
> 
> ...


Right on Oso :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 29 2011, 08:10 AM~20650627
> *Buenos dias homies. Goodtimes at the City Wide kickback.  My face looks like a tomato. Anyone getting into anything today? BBQ, territory days, crusin?
> *


I hope to be cruisin before the day is over :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 28 2011, 10:26 PM~20649348
> *whats up homie
> *


whutz good Mando!!! i figured you and Randy would be sleep till like monday!!! :biggrin: 

shit we all got together & smashed down to the picnic we told you about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 29 2011, 12:58 AM~20649934
> *WTF happend to cruising the ave everyone???? LOTS of no shows wats up guys, Big ups to those of you who did show up and cruise  :uh:   Hope to see the rest of you next time... :thumbsup:
> *


sorry homie i passed out!!! :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 28 2011, 11:37 PM~20649653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bumper... no ****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2011, 08:41 AM~20650744
> *nice bumper... no ****!!!
> *


Now I just need to mount dem mofos and do a lil here and there and da bucket will at least be drivable :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vynetyme, lacwood

I know you ready to help me get deez bumpers on :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 09:00 AM~20650805
> *Now I just need to mount dem mofos and do a lil here and there and da bucket will at least be drivable :0
> *


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up CO. i had a GOODTIME at the CITY WIDE picnic yesterday , big ups yo everybody who showed up.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

.......TO.......


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2011, 07:22 AM~20650682
> *whutz good Mando!!! i figured you and Randy would be sleep till like monday!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> shit we all got together & smashed down to the picnic we told you about!!! :biggrin:
> *


any pics of homie all chessy :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 77montecarlo719_@May 29 2011, 07:10 AM~20650627
> *Buenos dias homies. Goodtimes at the City Wide kickback.  My face looks like a tomato. Anyone getting into anything today? BBQ, territory days, crusin?
> *


Territory days with the fam and a cruise at the park around 4 or 430 we need to bring back the old school ways of lowriding :biggrin: SAturday nights are cruise nights on nevada with everyone meeting at pikes peak and nevada at 830-9 pm hope to see alot more support from all the lo-los outhere... :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 06:33 AM~20650495
> *I wish my ride was ready,I'd be all over it :happysad:
> *


Cant wait to see you out there :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 29 2011, 11:30 AM~20651275
> *Cant wait to see you out there  :biggrin:
> *


As soon as these bumpers are on I'm getting my chit outta the garage
:happysad:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 11:35 AM~20651298
> *As soon as these bumpers are on I'm getting my chit outta the garage
> :happysad:
> *


Don't scratch your paint putting them on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 29 2011, 11:23 AM~20651251
> *any pics of homie all chessy :biggrin:
> *


i got a couple of pics of all of us cruising i'll post them later... we were tired as fuck though... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 29 2011, 11:45 AM~20651334
> *Don't scratch your paint putting them on
> *


Too late :angry:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 11:58 AM~20651382
> *Too late :angry:
> *


your cars looking fuckin bad ass bro!!! Did you have a couple people helping you put on the bumpers? it takes 3 people to make sure no scratches happen


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2011, 10:48 AM~20651346
> *i got a couple of pics of all of us cruising i'll post them later... we were tired as fuck though...  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT I JUST WOKE UP WHAT CRAKIN HOMIE :biggrin: ANY OTHER 64S OUT THERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 29 2011, 12:06 PM~20651419
> *your cars looking fuckin bad ass bro!!!    Did you have a couple people helping you put on the bumpers?  it takes 3 people to make sure no scratches happen
> *


Nah yust me bro
Scratch is minor
ended up getting the wifey to help and......


We got dat Bish on


:yes:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 12:23 PM~20651490
> *Nah yust me bro
> Scratch is minor
> ended up getting the wifey to help and......
> ...


cherry... i had my Dad and my homie help me put mine on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Getting there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 29 2011, 12:20 PM~20651480
> *SHIT I JUST WOKE UP WHAT CRAKIN HOMIE :biggrin:  ANY OTHER 64S OUT THERE
> *


 :biggrin: yeah it was a long trip!!! & im'ma keep an eye out for you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 12:09 PM~20651702
> *Getting there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 looks GOOD FULL TIMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 29 2011, 01:14 PM~20651732
> *:wow:  :0 looks GOOD FULL TIMER
> *


She's getting there AJ
Slowly but Showly :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 09:09 AM~20650839
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: vynetyme, lacwood
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, I've been up in castle rock.....looks like I need to remember to bring that touch up home on tuesday :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 01:09 PM~20651702
> *Getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 29 2011, 02:05 PM~20651896
> *Sorry bro, I've been up in castle rock.....looks like I need to remember to bring that touch up home on tuesday :yessad:
> *


:yessad:
It's all GOOD Bro wasn't too bad of an incident but still sucks ass


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 02:07 PM~20651904
> *:yessad:
> It's all GOOD Bro wasn't too bad of an incident but still sucks ass
> *


Shit happens.... unfortunately


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 11:23 AM~20651490
> *Nah yust me bro
> Scratch is minor
> ended up getting the wifey to help and......
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

All i got to say is CITYWIDE put that mutha fucka down they throw a good party and it does take everyone to have a good party though so right on to all who showed and supported and I'm glad me and my crew made it out there it was well worth it..........................


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2011, 03:34 PM~20652175
> *All i got to say is CITYWIDE put that mutha fucka down they throw a good party and it does take everyone to have a good party though so right on to all who showed and supported and I'm glad me and my crew made it out there it was well worth it..........................
> *


Good to see your crew out there yesterday Larry, and your little ones pedal car is badass


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 01:09 PM~20651702
> *Getting there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 02:09 PM~20651702
> *Getting there
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i had something that nice! :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 29 2011, 04:43 PM~20652455
> *I wish i had something that nice! :wow:
> *


Shaddup fool your 65 is gonna be hurting feelings


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from the BBQ...it was great seeing old faces and meeting new ones. Always appreciate the support...this is what Low Riding should be all about, get togethers, everyone getting along and have fun! Thanks again to everyone for showing up!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 12:09 PM~20651702
> *Getting there
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that looks GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only My friend Chucks could pull off that Jordache stance :naughty:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 29 2011, 06:06 PM~20652748
> *DAMN that looks GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dog just trying to figure out why the brake lights aint working now then it's off for a strollo like a cholo :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pICS cEEZ KEEP EM COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 07:09 PM~20652760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, only someone who owns jordache, knows what a jordache stance is. Well at least i know what you are wearing. :uh: 

I am trying to complete the package with my 70's porn mustache. :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@May 29 2011, 06:43 PM~20652895
> *Thanks, only someone who owns jordache, knows what a jordache stance is. Well at least i know what you are wearing. :uh:
> 
> I am trying to complete the package with my 70's porn mustache. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2011, 03:34 PM~20652175
> *All i got to say is CITYWIDE put that mutha fucka down they throw a good party and it does take everyone to have a good party though so right on to all who showed and supported and I'm glad me and my crew made it out there it was well worth it..........................
> *


it aint a party till Most Hated there!!! :biggrin: nice seein' you guys there... AYE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shit was at memorial park and no one was there??? and got a ticket too... :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 06:10 PM~20652765
> *Thanks dog just trying to figure out why the brake lights aint working now then it's off for a strollo like a cholo :cheesy:
> *


Check in the driverside corner of the trunk where the wires go into the trunk lid..I had to butt connect(no ****) 4 wires that I couldn't get out when I pulled the trunk lid off.....might be a longshot but :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vynetyme_@May 29 2011, 06:09 PM~20652760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that ain't the first time I seen that dude standing like that his wallet,must be full of money or somethin


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacwood_@May 29 2011, 07:48 PM~20653190
> *Check in the driverside corner of the trunk where the wires go into the trunk lid..I had to butt connect(no ****) 4 wires that I couldn't get out when I pulled the trunk lid off.....might be a longshot but  :dunno:
> *



Josh said butt connect haha :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 29 2011, 07:39 PM~20653139
> *it aint a party till Most Hated there!!! :biggrin: nice seein' you guys there... AYE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


good seeing you to fes and your crew.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported our picnic... the bike show was a success but not by us...it was only possible due to support from PRIMERA, TBA, GOODTIMES, and RUTHLESS KUSTOMS... i can honestly say that yesterday was what this (our lifestyle) is about...times like yesterday is what we do this for...no drama, no beefs, and respect for one another...thanks to Denver, Pueblo, Springs and of course La Junta...We enjoy doing this stuff for our friends. i hope everyone got plenty to eat and had a good time.










I DONT THIMK THAT PARK HAS EVER SEEN THAT MANY PEOPLE AT ONE TIME>>>>


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 29 2011, 07:45 PM~20653521
> *I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported our picnic... the bike show was a success but not by us...it was only possible due to support from PRIMERA, TBA, GOODTIMES, and RUTHLESS KUSTOMS... i can honestly say that yesterday was what this (our lifestyle) is about...times like yesterday is what we do this for...no drama, no beefs, and respect for one another...thanks to Denver, Pueblo, Springs and of course La Junta...We enjoy doing this stuff for our friends. i hope everyone got plenty to eat and had a good time.
> I DONT THIMK THAT PARK HAS EVER SEEN THAT MANY PEOPLE AT ONE TIME>>>>
> *


Dont forget HITS we brang out 5 of our cars....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@May 29 2011, 08:45 PM~20653521
> *I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported our picnic... the bike show was a success but not by us...it was only possible due to support from PRIMERA, TBA, GOODTIMES, and RUTHLESS KUSTOMS... i can honestly say that yesterday was what this (our lifestyle) is about...times like yesterday is what we do this for...no drama, no beefs, and respect for one another...thanks to Denver, Pueblo, Springs and of course La Junta...We enjoy doing this stuff for our friends. i hope everyone got plenty to eat and had a good time.
> I DONT THIMK THAT PARK HAS EVER SEEN THAT MANY PEOPLE AT ONE TIME>>>>
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 29 2011, 08:54 PM~20653592
> *Dont forget HITS we brang out 5 of our cars....
> *


Thanks for letting me hop in the 10 with you last night bro...the sunburn from the picnic and getting tossed around in your truck (no ****) made for a good nights sleep :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Thanks for letting me hop in the 10 with you last night bro...the sunburn from the picnic and getting tossed around in your truck (no ****) made for a good nights sleep :biggrin:


Any time bro, yeah my sun burn was kickin my ass but it was worth it...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Bg8EcrQEitI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>Good song...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0lDcHA3Fcoo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> Monte getting it, clean and quite


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

[/COLOR]


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

this sucks, how do i see whos on here?:thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gots mah Cruise on today :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Gots mah Cruise on today :biggrin:


cool bro, were those wires the cause of the brake light issue?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I dunno bro brake lights still out just rolled like dat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X2...


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

Wat up Lay it low?!
another HITS motorsports member droppin by and showin love to all the colorado lowriders out there clownin!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fuck it, when gotta cruize you gotta cruize


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bburton719 said:


> Wat up Lay it low?!
> another HITS motorsports member droppin by and showin love to all the colorado lowriders out there clownin!


whats up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

well i see whos online on this page but cant figure out how to get my smiley on..this update is kinda shitty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I still got lots to do to the bucket but I had to get out there today :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> well i see whos online on this page but cant figure out how to get my smiley on..this update is kinda shitty


Where you see dat at?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i finished welding everything on the rear of my frame today, ready to roll the rearend back under it,,gotta make my way forward now but i think the hard part is done now. and i got the rack all welded up and in the trunk


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Where you see dat at?


the little green dot by your name. i still dont know how to smiley that last one i did old school phone style and it worked


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> the little green dot by your name. i still dont know how to smiley that last one i did old school phone style and it worked


nice pic, looks like i left too early saturday..damn


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> nice pic, looks like i left too early saturday..damn


you know what i mean...this new layout is a pain in the ass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

GOOD meeting you Lacwood!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Where r the smilies and all that other shit?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Ceez hit me up when u get a chance homie i left u a pm.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> GOOD meeting you Lacwood!


you too bro, you guys put on a nice event


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man this new shit suckz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

go advanced


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> Ceez hit me up when u get a chance homie i left u a pm.


post pics of da rag :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> X2...


Wat up doggie....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up doggie....


Not mucho yust trying to gets da hang(no Joto) of dis Bullchit :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Gots mah Cruise on today :biggrin:


looks really nice brotha, i likey


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> post pics of da rag :biggrin:


I dont have any pics (smiley face)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chapo...I will hit you up manana homie...or just call me tomorrow whenever...I will just be working on the ride. 

720 394 6353


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> go advanced


:rofl:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Not mucho yust trying to gets da hang(no Joto) of dis Bullchit :happysad:


This is bull$h#t but i think i got it SON (roy)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Ken
Hey dog you going to Alamosa?
Denver?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> This is bull$h#t but i think i got it SON (roy)


How comes everbody is saying our chit looks da same I think dey looks totally differents :happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Chapo...I will hit you up manana homie...or just call me tomorrow whenever...I will just be working on the ride.
> 
> 720 394 6353


Coo homie ill talk to u manana :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> How comes everbody is saying our chit looks da same I think dey looks totally differents :happysad:


I think when we put our cars side by side they will see the difference of color


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

cant post pics no more man this sucks got progress pics of the 69 but cant figure out how to post them:thumbsdown:SHIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Way different IMO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> go advanced


 whats that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> cant post pics no more man this sucks got progress pics of the 69 but cant figure out how to post them:thumbsdown:SHIT


Make an account at photobucket


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Ken
> Hey dog you going to Alamosa?
> Denver?


yes and yes... are you going to both too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> whats that


To the right of post quick reply on the bottom of the page 
st write em out like I do


Or yu


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:advanced, got it
so i cant post pics like i used to anymore either? i havent tried yet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> yes and yes... are you going to both too?


Probably so and yes

You gonna enters the Screet category? hno:

If so I's better enter Mild so you don't kicks my ass in placing :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Way different IMO


*they both look good... bet they look good parked side by side too!!!*


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Way different IMO


AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Probably so and yes
> 
> You gonna enters the Screet category? hno:
> 
> If so I's better enter Mild so you don't kicks my ass in placing :happysad:


well in Alamosa... who knows how they will judge my car. probably full custom :dunno: either way you and me will have the baddest 63 verts there :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :thumbsup:advanced, got it
> so i cant post pics like i used to anymore either? I havent tried yet


x 64


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

plaque back in da rag


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> well in Alamosa... who knows how they will judge my car. probably full custom :dunno: either way you and me will have the baddest 63 verts there :thumbsup:


Yeah when I went to Alamosa they didn't even give me a choice in my Monte
They said you got this this and this and you are Mild

I still gots some work on da rag ...hopefully all turns out well


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> plaque back in da rag


 .


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

later fellas, gonna have to try to figure this bish out tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Later Josh :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah when I went to Alamosa they didn't even give me a choice in my Monte
> They said you got this this and this and you are Mild
> 
> I still gots some work on da rag ...hopefully all turns out well


*yea same way in Phx... I left the category blank. They filled it out for me. Street is what they put me in, though I figured i'd be high street or low mild cuz i didnt pull wheels. *


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Later josh, im out too fellas be easy...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx bro damn LIL is way different


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> it aint a party till Most Hated there!!! :biggrin: nice seein' you guys there... AYE!!! :biggrin:


it was fun bullshittin with you on that real life layitlow shit lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Good to see your crew out there yesterday Larry, and your little ones pedal car is badass


thanx josh I have to teach my kid how to take a compliment lol


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Dont forget HITS we brang out 5 of our cars....


i wasnt trying to leave anyone out that showed up...i was thanking those clubs because they helped sponsor trophies for the bike show:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Not likin this new format:scrutinize:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

How do you see if you have new pm's, i looked all over with no luck.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn Roy, lookin good!!uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Gonna take a while to get used to this


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!! I dont even know whut the fuck im doin' in this new format...


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> it was fun bullshittin with you on that real life layitlow shit lmao



it was cool kickin' it homie!!! we all definitely have to do it more often!!! no ****


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> How do you see if you have new pm's, i looked all over with no luck.


go up to the very top banner next to "my controls" and click on "notifications"


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Not feelin this new shit. If it aint broke dont fix it!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This is about some bullshit I wonder why they had to change shit around.if it ain't broke don't try to fucking fix it:420:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone goin to the car show at walmart on platte and chelton this weekend??? Heard walmart is giving out gift cards and a bunch of cleaning kits and other stuff????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Anyone goin to the car show at walmart on platte and chelton this weekend??? Heard walmart is giving out gift cards and a bunch of cleaning kits and other stuff????


Thats the Crushing Game Show Right?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone need a beer tap shifter for ther ride hit me up this the last one i got


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT IT DO coLOWrado? this new format sucks............


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thats the Crushing Game Show Right?


Put the foose wheels on and enter the rag:scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys saying if it ain't broke don't fix it I'm sure he's doing it to to attract new users and clientel


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does a person still have to use photobucket to upload pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Put the foose wheels on and enter the rag:scrutinize:


*Don't Tempt me* :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys saying if it ain't broke don't fix it I'm sure he's doing it to to attract new users and clientel


it still sucks ass


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Don't Tempt me* :cheesy:


 the color still looks good:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What Up CO

Roy-63 looking real Firme Homie.......

Ceez- Great Pics Homie........

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks IZ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> the color still looks good:roflmao::roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thats the Crushing Game Show Right?


I think so i heard babout it thru someone, you gonna pull out the rag?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I think so i heard babout it thru someone, you gonna pull out the rag?


It's not gonna be ready but I may :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> It's not gonna be ready but I may :happysad:


I might enter if my seals are in by then, hope to see the rag soon :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> What Up CO
> 
> Roy-63 looking real Firme Homie.......
> 
> ...


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

What up homies I got my lac on craigslist up for trade, im in no hurry jus tryin to se whats out there check it out on colo springs craigslist. I would post pics but im still tryin to get used to the new format if you want pics hit me up 719-434-0775


----------



## Griego505 (Mar 4, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


What up homie!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What up CO......is the weekend here yet? :biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Fes and Ave, wats up CO>>>


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up scott


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

june is here and it looks like we ditched that shitty weather for a little while. lets fill these stretss with them low lows fellas


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO?

heay Joe can you see my name at the bottom showing that I'm logged on?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Need help. My homeboy is deployed in Iraq I I am trying to find him a 69 impala custom or vert. Nutin crazy. Just something in descent shape & runs good. Let me know who has one so I can check it out.....thanks.......


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

theres a gold one with center gold D's on c springs craigslist I think dude wants 7500 looks real clean bro


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

I just seen one on craigslist for 7500 its a clean ass ride


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

This mobile format is garbage, I used my phone to get on here this morning and it was the new layout, now its mobile and I don't see where I can switch it back...if I had smiley's I have a thumbs down here..lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> This mobile format is garbage, I used my phone to get on here this morning and it was the new layout, now its mobile and I don't see where I can switch it back...if I had smiley's I have a thumbs down here..lol



On the bottom of your cell, it should say switch to Default.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> On the bottom of your cell, it should say switch to Default.


Good looking out ceez:h5:
anybody know where to get some switchcord and good quality switches....locally?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn good looking ceez I was all screwed up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I anybody else gonna cruise to the alamosa show we are gonna go up there that Saturday if anyone else wants to cruise together:h5:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

I was havin trouble with the mobile shit earlier, that shit had me scratchin my head for a min. Im still learnin how to work this :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 ave said:


> What up homie!!


Whutz Good homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 ave said:


> I was havin trouble with the mobile shit earlier, that shit had me scratchin my head for a min. Im still learnin how to work this :banghead:


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Fes and Ave, wats up CO>>>


Whutz Good Homeboy!!!


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good homie!!!


You still tryin to get rid of that regal :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got the rear end back in the cadi today:cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

No problem fellaz...that mobile version sucked.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> I anybody else gonna cruise to the alamosa show we are gonna go up there that Saturday if anyone else wants to cruise together:h5:


*PRESTIGIOUS CC* will be there sat afternoon ready to cruise into the night..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody interested in a 59 impala let me know I'm selling mine but interested parties only call directly no fucking around through layitlow lol 719-468-5828 if I don't answer because I do have to turn my phone off during work txt me your number and let me know if your inquiring about the 59 and I'll call you and no trades please I have enough bullshit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Anybody interested in a 59 impala let me know I'm selling mine but interested parties only call directly no fucking around through layitlow lol 719-468-5828


 

Good luck on the sale bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone can make it....for a good cause!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good luck on the sale bro.


I just sold my bobber today so I think everything is for sale probably gonna off the regal after the 59 goes but 59 first


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What you gonna get next? Should have a big ass budget once you sell all your toys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just sold my bobber today so I think everything is for sale probably gonna off the regal after the 59 goes but 59 first



Damn papa, what are you trying to get?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What you gonna get next? Should have a big ass budget once you sell all your toys


if I'm gonna dream I'm gonna dream big I want a 57 vert but hey dreams are free but you never know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

15gs for the 59 if I turn it into a driver again which is real easy I'm gonna ask 18gs I'm oldschool fuck 15k and 18k or stacks and racks lmao


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just sold my bobber today so I think everything is for sale probably gonna off the regal after the 59 goes but 59 first


damn homie you havin a mid life crisis lolz jus playin good luck on the sales


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Got the rear end back in the cadi today:cheesy:


where did you send it out too bro??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if I'm gonna dream I'm gonna dream big I want a 57 vert but hey dreams are free but you never know


 Aim high papa...im sure you will get the 57 vert! I call shotgun!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 ave said:


> damn homie you havin a mid life crisis lolz jus playin good luck on the sales


midlife I'm the youngest cat around I'm just tired of fucking around lmao


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> midlife I'm the youngest cat around I'm just tired of fucking around lmao


thats whats up bro I seen you out there and i know why you the most hated brotha. you got me wanting to do a pedal car and roll that cuz your shit is sick!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 ave said:


> thats whats up bro I seen you out there and i know why you the most hated brotha. you got me wanting to do a pedal car and roll that cuz your shit is sick!!


right on bro thanx thats the kiddo's ride not mine lol


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> right on bro thanx thats the kiddo's ride not mine lol


shit, well your kids are rollin nicer than alot of foolz lol serio good luck bro im sure you got somethin comin if you are unleashing the arsenol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 ave said:


> shit, well your kids are rollin nicer than alot of foolz lol serio good luck bro im sure you got somethin comin if you are unleashing the arsenol


right on bro


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

goodnight homies TTT COLORADO go hard or go home!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 ave said:


> You still tryin to get rid of that regal :dunno:


something like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 ave said:


> goodnight homies TTT COLORADO go hard or go home!!!


laterz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Regal was lookin good a the picnic Fes!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Regal was lookin good a the picnic Fes!


Hell ya it was


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The foo who bought my bike from springs came and looked at it then went back to springs got a friend and came back bought the bike and his buddy drove it back to springs crazy ass fools


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe he bought it for his friend.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Need some help dose anyone have a 13x7 100 spoke center gold dayton rim they want to sell.it has to be a tru dayton all center gold. Thanks


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

65 ave said:


> theres a gold one with center gold D's on c springs craigslist I think dude wants 7500 looks real clean bro


 I saw that one. The truth is my homeboy don't know I am helping his wife find one for him. They r both deployed and she ask me a few weeks ago to help her find a car for her hubby. So I have been looking, but have not had any luck finding for one around the budget she gave me. I will tell her bout that gold one. Does look good, but wish had more pics......Thanks homie......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

65 ave said:


> where did you send it out too bro??


I just had it out to reinforce and get the powerballs mounted, nothing special. Ill try to post pics tonight if I can figure out how to:scrutinize:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:chuck: 


:chuck: This ones called Chuck! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Regal was lookin good a the picnic Fes!


Thank you sir... burnt up some solenoids or it might have been a motor that day though lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hell ya it was


thanks bro... 1st time I seen you guys pedal car in person!!! looks good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!!


:wave: sup fes, how's your homeboy like that cadi?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!!


:wave: sup fes, how's your homeboy like that cadi?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave::wave: whats good co


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I anybody else gonna cruise to the alamosa show we are gonna go up there that Saturday if anyone else wants to cruise together:h5:


We are takin some cars down i reserved my telly at super 8 last night for $95... Lets roll in a big lowride train i want to leave as early as possible on saturday hit me up and let me know ill pm you my number bro...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :wave: sup fes, how's your homeboy like that cadi?


He said there nothing else like a f%#&ing Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> He said there nothing else like a f%#&ing Caddy :thumbsup:


:yes::yes:now if mine was only done:uh:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qipFLJ8Kfhg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> CHECK THIS SHIT THE CLOWN CAR GOT CLOWNED ... JUST CASUAL 4 LIFE


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado????


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

i Have this model car display, hand built, great for shop display.. free.. text 7192329607 hate to throw away..


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> We are takin some cars down i reserved my telly at super 8 last night for $95... Lets roll in a big lowride train i want to leave as early as possible on saturday hit me up and let me know ill pm you my number bro...


 Sounds like a plan I will hit u up sat we r gonna have a meeting and we will know excatly what time we leaving and stuff like that


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Does any one have or know someone that wants t sell a pedal car?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Did cip sell that one already


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Sounds like a plan I will hit u up sat we r gonna have a meeting and we will know excatly what time we leaving and stuff like that


Cool bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There is suppose to be a car hop at the citadel mall on the 11th at like 6 or 7pm i gotta look it up just thought i would see if any one else is goin or wat???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a hop on the 11th and a car and bike show the 12th its looks like on this flyer....Anyone goin???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Fountain, CO

Friday July 15th, Show and Shine 5pm at City Hall.
AWESOME Police and Fire escorted cruise through the valley at 6pm. The cruise will end at Cokes Diner on Sante Fe for a Free BBQ and Entertainment for all registrants!

The Show will be Sunday July 17th 8am-3pm at Metcalf Park on the grass!
Lotsa Entertainment, Food, Fun and Door Prizes!

Another one i found if you guys know of any put em up...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
cl1965ss
lacwood
thirtymax
vynetyme
*wats up fellas...*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn coo for posting that info scottie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chapo said:


> :wave:



Hey papo, did Fes tell you whats going on ? Let me know...sorry primo...been busy here at work so I havent had the chance to call you back. Hit me up tonight if you have any questions bro...if not...see ya at the next meeting.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Here ya go Buma...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> had some time at work today so got some more work done on the rear end of the cadi


Here you go avelino, this is what I did to the rear end


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Here you go avelino, this is what I did to the rear end


looks good brotha!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impalaric said:


> i Have this model car display, hand built, great for shop display.. free.. text 7192329607 hate to throw away..


Thats cool...might have to start building models.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Damn coo for posting that info scottie


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Here ya go Buma...


 THANKS CEEZ WANTED EVERYBODY TOO SEE CRABMAN TALK'N SHIT AND GET SEVERD UP AGAIN...... JUST CASUAL 3-0 ON THE STREETS OF DENVER... YOUR SHOW WILL HAVE SOME GOOD PIT ACTION.... 
:rofl:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> THANKS CEEZ WANTED EVERYBODY TOO SEE CRABMAN TALK'N SHIT AND GET SEVERD UP AGAIN...... JUST CASUAL 3-0 ON THE STREETS OF DENVER... YOUR SHOW WILL HAVE SOME GOOD PIT ACTION....
> :rofl:



I cant wait....Robert is sponsoring the hop.....rumor is there is a cash prize for the winner


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I cant wait....Robert is sponsoring the hop.....rumor is there is a cash prize for the winner


NICE JC WILL BE READY......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> NICE JC WILL BE READY......



:thumbsup: I have no doubt brother!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HOW DO YOU POST PICS :banghead: THIS NEW FORMAT SUCKS.....:rant:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> HOW DO YOU POST PICS :banghead: THIS NEW FORMAT SUCKS.....:rant:


Tinypic or Photobucket :dunno:
That's what I use :happysad:




































:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

THANKS ROY


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

at :46 i heard a kid yellin "you suck buma" you know you doin somethin right when the kids are hatin' on you already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> THANKS ROY


No problem Buma

Hope to see all yous Denver guys soon at a show


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> at :46 i heard a kid yellin "you suck buma" you know you doin somethin right when the kids are hatin' on you already


 yea that was crabmans son ....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Tinypic or Photobucket :dunno:
> That's what I use :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks good!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dam Roy. Looks bad as [email protected]%k homie. Call you later today homie. Just waiting for that glass to dry. Then I gotta sand and fill it. Takin just a little longer than expected.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone got an old knock off adapter, with good threads I can have? Want to build a little rack for my spare in the trunk real quick


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*WUS CRACKIN COLORADO :wave: WUS SUP THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Here ya go Buma...


Buma holdin' Denver down!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

At work, can't turn up the sound and had to zip through it, what was the deal? I thought another car would pull up... When was this



bigcadi said:


> THANKS CEEZ WANTED EVERYBODY TOO SEE CRABMAN TALK'N SHIT AND GET SEVERD UP AGAIN...... JUST CASUAL 3-0 ON THE STREETS OF DENVER... YOUR SHOW WILL HAVE SOME GOOD PIT ACTION....
> :rofl:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

What kind of pedal car are you looking for?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> *WUS CRACKIN COLORADO :wave: WUS SUP THIS WEEKEND*


Sup bro i heard of a show at walmart tomorrow with walmart gift card give aways and other shit too....But i think "crunchy game" is hosting it....


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*I HEARD BOUT THAT MIGHT CHECK IT OUT IM BLOCK AWAY *
*YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT STARTS*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's happenin wrinkles


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> What's happenin wrinkles


*WAS SUP JOSH SEE YOU GETTING THAT LAC DONE KEEP PUSHING BROTHER*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut time is that show? might cruise by there too!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP LIL AINT BEEN ON IN A WHILEJUST SEENIN WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT IS EVERYONE CRUZINTONIGHT OR YALL SAVIN IT FOR TOMORROW???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back up top


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

What up Roy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>



NICE!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:yes:


BigCeez said:


> NICE!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you find an extra knock off adapter Josh ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> NICE!


Took the dust off of it and it still looks decent lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Did you find an extra knock off adapter Josh ?


nope bro, i have one but its new, i just want one i can weld onto my rack in the trunk...its not a big deal i can just use mine just thought i would ask first


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> nope bro, i have one but its new, i just want one i can weld onto my rack in the trunk...its not a big deal i can just use mine just thought i would ask first



Yea..I hear ya...almost better to find a used one if you are just welding it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yea..I hear ya...almost better to find a used one if you are just welding it


i shoulda asked around eaarlier, was gonna get it done tomorrow ill figure something out


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

i think the show tomorrow is from 8-10 for setup and 10-3 for the show...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good luck bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Good luck bro


thanks man:h5:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

lacwood said:


> nope bro, i have one but its new, i just want one i can weld onto my rack in the trunk...its not a big deal i can just use mine just thought i would ask first


does it matter the bolt pattern(sp) and if its a china adapter?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> does it matter the bolt pattern(sp) and if its a china adapter?


Nope, not at all


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

any one lookin to build up a lowrider bike i got 2 frames up 4 grabs a 12" frame and a 16" frame hit me up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Nope, not at all


I got one then but I'd have to see if one of my brothers is going that way to take it to you or send it by mail if thats possable because I'm in La Junta


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> I got one then but I'd have to see if one of my brothers is going that way to take it to you or send it by mail if thats possable because I'm in La Junta


I appreciate the offer homie, ill just use the one I got though, no biggie...but hey thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

lacwood said:


> I appreciate the offer homie, ill just use the one I got though, no biggie...but hey thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

lacwood said:


> I appreciate the offer homie, ill just use the one I got though, no biggie...but hey thanks again:thumbsup:


come by and check out my set up. you dont have to weld it get with me bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

This must of been back in the day.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I think I see Chris from back in the day in here....


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Almost at the end of my work week.....hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Headed to the show at walmart see you guys there, hopefullly:biggrin:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Headed to the show at walmart see you guys there, hopefullly:biggrin:


which walmart homboy?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I thimk da one on platte and chelton


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> I thimk da one on platte and chelton


thanks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

lacwood said:


> nope bro, i have one but its new, i just want one i can weld onto my rack in the trunk...its not a big deal i can just use mine just thought i would ask first


I got a white one that won't stay tight


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Show was lacking entertainment and lolos but big up to those of you who did go, Wrinkles won a new ride lol, nice bike bro :thumbsup:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Show was lacking entertainment and lolos but big up to those of you who did go, Wrinkles won a new ride lol, nice bike bro :thumbsup:


*NICE MEETING YOU SCOTT AND IM SURPRISE MY FAT ASS DIDN'T FALL OFF:roflmao:*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> *NICE MEETING YOU SCOTT AND IM SURPRISE MY FAT ASS DIDN'T FALL OFF:roflmao:*


Damn I missed some wrinkles foolishnesses :tears:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Damn I missed some wrinkles foolishnesses :tears:


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I rolled by but it looked like everybody kicked rocks by the time I got there:happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice meeting you too wrinkles....Yeah Roy it got over at 3 bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Im gonna hit the ave if any body else is feeling the same way ill be at the parking lot on pikes peak and nevada when im not rolllin :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah by the Time I gots there I seen that Big Ass Green ride leaving and just a few CG cars there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Im gonna hit the ave if any body else is feeling the same way ill be at the parking lot on pikes peak and nevada when im not rolllin :thumbsup:


Wish the lights was working on my ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*congrats on getting the rear end (No Joto) done up Josh :thumbsup:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yust seen JD's 65 getting the leafing done :wow:
That mofo is looking GOOD :yes:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Show was lacking entertainment and lolos but big up to those of you who did go, Wrinkles won a new ride lol, nice bike bro :thumbsup:


I walked through for a quick min but them donks aint got nothin on lolos but the ones who showed looked good as always :h5:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> yust seen JD's 65 getting the leafing done :wow:
> That mofo is looking GOOD :yes:


:wow::wow:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

BIG UPS GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> BIG UPS GT


:wave:
How ya been Paul?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Wrinks 
Post pics of the new ride homie


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

badtime but GOODTIME are coming


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> badtime but GOODTIME are coming


That's Good to hear


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> What up Wrinks
> Post pics of the new ride homie


*I WOULD IF I KNEW HOW TO POST PIC AND I FORGOT MY *
*PASSWORD FOR PHOTOBUCKET AND IT WAS A BMX BIKE *
*SIL WON IT HE WON ALL KINDS OF SHIT ETC.. BMX BIKE ,*
*JACKSTAND WITH JACK SET OF TOOLS AND A GAS GRILL*
*LUCK ASS BASTERD*


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

looking good


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


YOU SHOULD USE HAND SIGNALS AT NITE:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> YOU SHOULD USE HAND SIGNALS AT NITE:biggrin:


:twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> *I WOULD IF I KNEW HOW TO POST PIC AND I FORGOT MY *
> *PASSWORD FOR PHOTOBUCKET AND IT WAS A BMX BIKE *
> *SIL WON IT HE WON ALL KINDS OF SHIT ETC.. BMX BIKE ,*
> *JACKSTAND WITH JACK SET OF TOOLS AND A GAS GRILL*
> *LUCK ASS BASTERD*


:wow:

Yeah he's a lucky mofo


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> yust seen JD's 65 getting the leafing done :wow:
> That mofo is looking GOOD :yes:


I bet it is, that fucker was nice already


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :twak:


*WHAT*:dunno:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> I bet it is, that fucker was nice already


*X83*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> :wow:
> 
> Yeah he's a lucky mofo


oh it's gonna be hurting feelings



Mine is gonna go in next weekend and be done at the end of the week

Gonna take awhile due to the Leafing I want done :happysad:

Guess it's alot of work


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY SCOTT U TAKE ANY PICS OF THE SHOW ??


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> oh it's gonna be hurting feelings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *congrats on getting the rear end (No Joto) done up Josh :thumbsup:*


Thanks brother, can check that off the list, got all the rear frame reinforcing and rack done too(except for the spare)..gotta work on the front now...slowly coming together though


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Thanks brother, can check that off the list, got all the rear frame reinforcing and rack done too(except for the spare)..gotta work on the front now...slowly coming together though


*YOU SHOULD'VE LET ME WELD IT WITH A SOLDERING GUN AND A COAT HANGER*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> *YOU SHOULD'VE LET ME WELD IT WITH A SOLDERING GUN AND A COAT HANGER*


jew mean a Battery and a coat hanger(Mi Joto Estillo)


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> *YOU SHOULD'VE LET ME WELD IT WITH A SOLDERING GUN AND A COAT HANGER*


Ill let you do that in the front where I need it to be strong...:twak::buttkick:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> jew mean a Battery and a coat hanger(Mi Joto Estillo)


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Ill let you do that in the front where I need it to be strong...:twak::buttkick:


HOW BOUT YOUR BATTRY RACK


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> HOW BOUT YOUR BATTRY RACK


How about my key chain?


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

lacwood said:


> How about my key chain?


*OK THATS A START*


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*IAM OUT FELLAS HIT YOU UP TOMARROW*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> *OK THATS A START*


Ill just use honey, it may have a better chance of holding


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> *IAM OUT FELLAS HIT YOU UP TOMARROW*


Later bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

The new lay it low succcckkksss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys saying if it ain't broke don't fix it I'm sure he's doing it to to attract new users and clientel


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*few pics from sat show..*


























CAnt believe I won best IN SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> CAnt believe I won best IN SHOW


Very Nice Ride....Congrats on the win :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ooooh and BTW


Your ride looks nice lined up along those Good Times rides :thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Ooooh and BTW
> 
> 
> Your ride looks nice lined up along those Good Times rides :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:


:yes::yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

impalaric said:


> CAnt believe I won best IN SHOW


Rag looks real good bro, you and your pops always built real nice impalas. You may not remember me but I used to come by and check out the cars when you guys lived in stratmoor, I had the white 62'..I bought my first set of wires from you(bolt on luxors) like 15years ago. My name is josh if that rings a bell


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

impalaric said:


> CAnt believe I won best IN SHOW


*CONGRATS ON THE WIN BRO*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

wat up CO....


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Ooooh and BTW
> 
> 
> Your ride looks nice lined up along those Good Times rides :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:



I no steave b was hitting me up to join, i had alot of offers but not sure, i always been solo, but it is great to have support


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> I no steave b was hitting me up to join, i had alot of offers but not sure, i always been solo, but it is great to have support


Well homie you are always welcome to attend a meeting to check us out if interested.


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

@ josh , i remember , u had the white 62, good to hear from u..thnx


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

impalaric said:


> @ josh , i remember , u had the white 62, good to hear from u..thnx


Glad to see your still around and still building badass rides, like Roy said, come check out a meeting sometime..I know you take alot of pride in your cars and just do your own thing but theres definitely good people in GoodTimes, im still a prospect but will be proud to call myself a member in the near future:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Whts up CO ,,,,San Antonio GOOD TIMES passin thru...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


mafioso65 said:


> Whts up CO ,,,,San Antonio GOOD TIMES passin thru...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mafioso65 said:


> Whts up CO ,,,,San Antonio GOOD TIMES passin thru...


What up Big Jose
How's Life treating you Bro?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Get your lights working Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Get your lights working Roy?


nah 

I think it has something to do with me taking out the turn signal assembly

but I did just order one from ebay last night:dunno:


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big Jose
> How's Life treating you Bro?


Its good bro just workin ...o the vert looks good too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mafioso65 said:


> Its good bro just workin ...o the vert looks good too


That's Good to hear

Thanks on the vert just trying to get it up to par by Denver


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> nah
> 
> I think it has something to do with me taking out the turn signal assembly
> 
> but I did just order one from ebay last night:dunno:


 Its gotta be something stupid, let me know if you need some help if that don't work..I got a good testlight:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Its gotta be something stupid, let me know if you need some help if that don't work..I got a good testlight:biggrin:


I tink Imma hold off on installing all the motor chrome and that chit til after I get da bucket back from striping/leafing so there are no issues in getting it there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I tink Imma hold off on installing all the motor chrome and that chit til after I get da bucket back from striping/leafing so there are no issues in getting it there


Just make sure the new parts are gonna fit the Same as the ones in there now if he's doing work on your firewall, would suck if some of that nice leafing were covered up with parts....any pics of JDs?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Just make sure the new parts are gonna fit the Same as the ones in there now if he's doing work on your firewall, would suck if some of that nice leafing were covered up with parts....any pics of JDs?


No pics of JD's I'll let him post that up

Or take a pic when he does :biggrin:

Haven't decided on firewall yet :happysad:

I may yust paint it Black and not deal with it since I got those other chrome peices


----------



## Griego505 (Mar 4, 2009)

*3rd Annual Impalas Car Show*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> No pics of JD's I'll let him post that up
> 
> Or take a pic when he does :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That's cool, either way it will be hurting feelings


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That's cool, either way it will be hurting feelings


I yust hope I can compete against nice cars


Shit you know me homie I'm a Lowrider trying to Lowshow
Not a Lowshower trying to Lowride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good night Colo :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Good night Colo :wave:


Good night SON


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up everyone, already hot outside today:nicoderm:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What's up everyone, already hot outside today:nicoderm:


 
What up homie!!!!!! And yes it is...


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> That's Good to hear
> 
> Thanks on the vert just trying to get it up to par by Denver



That's cool ...im hoping to be there too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Well homie you are always welcome to attend a meeting to check us out if interested.


you guys are like jevoha witness lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> you guys are like jevoha witness lmao


:roflmao:

Yous a fool Larry!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> you guys are like jevoha witness lmao


lol you a fool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Didn't even seen you posted the same thing Cesar, my fault!!!

whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Co... there is a hop friday night 7pm at the citadel mall any trying to nose up????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Co... there is a hop friday night 7pm at the citadel mall any trying to nose up????


I thought that was Saturday night?:dunno:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Co... there is a hop friday night 7pm at the citadel mall any trying to nose up????


 :0 what u bringing out ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...Didn't even seen you posted the same thing Cesar, my fault!!!
> 
> whut it dew CO!!!



:rofl: Yous a fool Fes :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

*DOES ANYONE HAVE SOME GRILLS FOR A CUTTY I WAS GAS HOPPIN MY SHIT NEXT TO THE HOMIE AND MY SHIT FLEW OFF MY BABY GIRL HAS A BLACK EYE*
*IF ANYONE DOES LMK 719-640-1497*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

*DOES ANYONE HAVE GRILLS FOR A CUTTY I WAS GAS HOPPIN MY SHIT NEXT TO THE HOMIE AND MY SHIT FLEW OFF MY BABY GIRL HAS A BLACK EYE*
*IF ANYONE DOES LMK 719-640-1497*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

IDK WHY THE HELL THAT SENT 2 TIMES BUT MY BAD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> you guys are like jevoha witness lmao


And jew my friend are like Hemroids...A pain in the ass whenever jew come around:twak:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> No pics of JD's I'll let him post that up
> 
> Or take a pic when he does :biggrin:
> 
> ...


color match it!! you will thank me later 



lacwood said:


> That's cool, either way it will be* hurting feelings*


Roy will hurt mucho more feelers if he color matches the firewall 



vynetyme said:


> *I yust hope I can compete against nice cars
> 
> *
> Shit you know me homie I'm a Lowrider trying to Lowshow
> Not a Lowshower trying to Lowride


you will just watch and see bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone know how to get ahold of stevie b, i got his truck frame at my shop i suppose to be doing some work on and i cant get ahold of him...LMK or ket him know i need to talk to him about the frame thanks.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> color match it!! you will thank me later
> 
> 
> Roy will hurt mucho more feelers if he color matches the firewall
> ...


 
I'm trying to make it work that way
:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> anyone know how to get ahold of stevie b, i got his truck frame at my shop i suppose to be doing some work on and i cant get ahold of him...LMK or ket him know i need to talk to him about the frame thanks.....


you got his number?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> you got his number?


yeah but no answer for 2 days??:dunno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Any body out there need any reinforcement on any thing let me know i have a shop in the springs and i can do just about anything from frames, upper and lower a arms and control arms, c notch frames, channel, extend upper and lowers (all), just hit me up and lets talk biz...PM me and ill give you my number if anyone is interested...thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapo said:


> :0 what u bringing out ?


The S-10...You???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any body out there need any reinforcement on any thing let me know i have a shop in the springs and i can do just about anything from frames, upper and lower a arms and control arms, c notch frames, channel, extend upper and lowers (all), just hit me up and lets talk biz...PM me and ill give you my number if anyone is interested...thanks...:thumbsup:


how about trunk floor replacements minor patches and such?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Clean ass 66 vert in this one...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> how about trunk floor replacements minor patches and such?


Yeah if you got the replacment panels or want to get them i would need to see it first but we could definately work something out....Ill PM you my # just in case:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Yeah if you got the replacment panels or want to get them i would need to see it first but we could definately work something out....Ill PM you my # just in case:thumbsup:


most likely be in the off season when I put another frame under it but got your number :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

http://youtu.be/xteLSDAIiXI

Good song


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> most likely be in the off season when I put another frame under it but got your number :thumbsup:


Need any help with the frame let me know, even if u just need a extra hand bro (no joto)


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Last of the real dudes makin music, Killa Kyleon is lyrical, above anyone out right now...Trae the truth and E.S.G., my 3 tops...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

E.S.G.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Trae the truth


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Los let me double check but I think I got some grills


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Need any help with the frame let me know, even if u just need a extra hand bro (no joto)


I appreciate the thought bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

My bad, good looking Josh, the hop is Saturday at 7pm at the mall i hope my truck is out the paint booth by then


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> My bad, good looking Josh, the hop is Saturday at 7pm at the mall i hope my truck is out the paint booth by then


Paint


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HELL YA LMK BEEN DRIVIN AROUND LOOKIN DUMB AND SHIT WIT NO GRILL GOT MY BRO TALKIN SHIT AND EVERYTHING


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> My bad, good looking Josh, the hop is Saturday at 7pm at the mall i hope my truck is out the paint booth by then


Paint you say? What color you go with?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> HELL YA LMK BEEN DRIVIN AROUND LOOKIN DUMB AND SHIT WIT NO GRILL GOT MY BRO TALKIN SHIT AND EVERYTHING


lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey scotty, You trying to get taters 67'


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Hey scotty, You trying to get taters 67'


Goin with gun metal gray, probably not gonna grab it my boy is thinking about it but we dont know just yet...Hows the caddy comin???


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> HELL YA LMK BEEN DRIVIN AROUND LOOKIN DUMB AND SHIT WIT NO GRILL GOT MY BRO TALKIN SHIT AND EVERYTHING


good meetin you today los


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> And jew my friend are like Hemroids...A pain in the ass whenever jew come around:twak:


butthurt much


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> butthurt much


:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Yous a fool Larry!


I'm just fucking around but I guess it's getting on peoples nerves lol and Roy come get that frame bro even though you mad we can still do business que no


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :happysad:


I wuldn't mess with you if I didn't think we were cool bro


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any body out there need any reinforcement on any thing let me know i have a shop in the springs and i can do just about anything from frames, upper and lower a arms and control arms, c notch frames, channel, extend upper and lowers (all), just hit me up and lets talk biz...PM me and ill give you my number if anyone is interested...thanks...:thumbsup:


:nicoderm:
ima definatley need some work scottie so pm me that number homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wuldn't mess with you if I didn't think we were cool bro


Lol it's all gravy dog

And with everything I have going on with my hoopty I doubt I'll be able to til after Denver


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Cadi is coming along bro, id post pics if I had a clue how to on this new layout


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone have a compressor for airbags? Hy little homie from work just txt me and said his took a shit and now is truck is stuck on the ground:roflmao:
but if anybody has one or can get one let me know asap, I need him to be able to get to work


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

65 ave said:


> :nicoderm:
> ima definatley need some work scottie so pm me that number homie


PM sent big dog :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

almost page 2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> almost page 2


cant even get into LIL with this new layout... hopefully I get use to it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:yessad:


fesboogie said:


> cant even get into LIL with this new layout... hopefully I get use to it...


Heard that


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Happening CO!!!


Wats goin on bro...any thing good for this weekend???

Wat up Josh...

Wat up CO...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Any body out there need any reinforcement on any thing let me know i have a shop in the springs and i can do just about anything from frames, upper and lower a arms and control arms, c notch frames, channel, extend upper and lowers (all), just hit me up and lets talk biz...PM me and ill give you my number if anyone is interested...thanks...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wats goin on bro...any thing good for this weekend???
> 
> Wat up Josh...
> 
> Wat up CO...


What's good Scotty


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> cant even get into LIL with this new layout... hopefully I get use to it...


Ya I look at it for a while then say aww fuck it lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ttt


:wave:
Sup Fawker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:
> Sup Fawker


nada bro just chilling what you up to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> nada bro just chilling what you up to


Trying to drug up to get overs my toothes pains :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Trying to drug up to get overs my toothes pains :happysad:


that sux I hope it gets better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Larry!!!


nada bro was chillin and bam work called so i guess I'm going to work lol the board I'm on you just never know what you up to


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :wow:


 Looks ready to hop fes, it gonna do its thang this weekend at the mall or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Looks ready to hop fes, it gonna do its thang this weekend at the mall or what?


datswutdafawkhewastalmbouttamedaothaday.com


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> What's good Scotty


Nada mucho, trying to get this truck ready for this weekend trying different springs and pumps, all that fun stuff...Wats the ETA on the caddy hittin the streets???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nada mucho, trying to get this truck ready for this weekend trying different springs and pumps, all that fun stuff...Whats the ETA on the caddy hittin the streets???


X2




What up Scotty :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nada mucho, trying to get this truck ready for this weekend trying different springs and pumps, all that fun stuff...Wats the ETA on the caddy hittin the streets???


That's a good damn question. I gotta find a deal on batteries, work is slow and funds is down...wifee said she will buy them for me for fathers day:biggrin: besides that I still have some frame work to do and plumbing, wiring, etc.
pumps are bolted in....that's a start:happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> That's a good damn question. I gotta find a deal on batteries, work is slow and funds is down...wifee said she will buy them for me for fathers day:biggrin: besides that I still have some frame work to do and plumbing, wiring, etc.
> pumps are bolted in....that's a start:happysad:


Need help let me know...Got my batteries from Hensley brand new 1125 CCA for close to $900...Ill keep my eye out for some...My boy may have a set of 6 used ill see if he still selling them...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That's a good damn question. I gotta find a deal on batteries, work is slow and funds is down...wifee said she will buy them for me for fathers day:biggrin: besides that I still have some frame work to do and plumbing, wiring, etc.
> pumps are bolted in....that's a start:happysad:


You pushing hard Brother(no Joto)

My wifey just informed me we just maxed out one of our credit cards :happysad:



10K in no Time....fawkin Lowriders aint cheap :sad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

You ain't lying Roy, and mine isn't even special, i had to put daycare on the card for the last 2 weeks..that's what kills me, 800 a month for that.
yeah Scotty let me know on that, I need 6


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> You ain't lying Roy, and mine isn't even special, i had to put daycare on the card for the last 2 weeks..that's what kills me, 800 a month for that.
> yeah Scotty let me know on that, I need 6


Yeah fawkin Daycare is hitting me up 6 bills a month too

Hey homie you doing it though,big ups.

Can't wait to see a plaque in dat bish :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah fawkin Daycare is hitting me up 6 bills a month too
> 
> Hey homie you doing it though,big ups.
> 
> Can't wait to see a plaque in dat bish :cheesy:


Thanks brother, its gonna happen....just wish I could make it be ready overnight


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:G.T


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Thanks brother, its gonna happen....just wish I could make it be ready overnight


You could elsewhere,but you chose that Natorious GT homie 


I guarantee when you can see that plaque in your rear view you will not in the least be dissapointed........................well maybe about the no tinted window rule......but dats besides da point :biggrin:

I can't wait Brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Notorious**


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> :thumbsup:G.T


What up Big Paulito :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> You could elsewhere,but you chose that Natorious GT homie
> 
> 
> I guarantee when you can see that plaque in your rear view you will not in the least be dissapointed........................well maybe about the no tinted window rule......but dats besides da point :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: fuck no tint? Add that to the list of things to do:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :thumbsup: fuck no tint? Add that to the list of things to do:uh:


yeah dog no tint


sorry to be the bearer of bad news
:happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

No side window plaque? Im pretty sure my back glass is factory smoked glass, with tint on it too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up AJ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> No side window plaque? Im pretty sure my back glass is factory smoked glass, with tint on it too


If you can't take it off the back I'm sure it's ok homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I need to do something with it anyway, I can't see shit at night, and if its raining im as good as Stevie wonder behind the wheel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I need to do something with it anyway, I can't see shit at night, and if its raining im as good as Stevie wonder behind the wheel


lol


I went and got some colormatching paint for my firewall and block today



Can't wait to put all that lotion under da hood (no Joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> lol
> 
> 
> I went and got some colormatching paint for my firewall and block today
> ...


That gonna be a garage project? How does it go on


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Im Lovin his cadi:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That gonna be a garage project? How does it go on


how does guat go on homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Who all is going to alamosa for the 19th??? I wanna link up and cruise the night before(no joto) They are gonna be letting people cruise and hit switches, let me know whos goin, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Who all is going to alamosa for the 19th??? I wanna link up and cruise the night before(no joto) They are gonna be letting people cruise and hit switches, let me know whos goin, thanks :thumbsup:


I was planning on going til I found out how mush leafing and chit was gonna cost me :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> how does guat go on homie?


The paint. Sounds like a dumb question i know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> The paint. Sounds like a dumb question i know


I haves a gun and compressor ta choot it with


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I was planning on going til I found out how mush leafing and chit was gonna cost me :happysad:


What kinda leafing does he do?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I haves a gun and compressor ta choot it with


Good luck brohno:lemme know if you need anything..you know I can get it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What kinda leafing does he do?


He does it all homie

I'm set on engine turned Gold leafing though :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Good luck brohno:lemme know if you need anything..you know I can get it


Clear,sandpaper and masking chit ?

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Clear,sandpaper and masking chit ?
> 
> :biggrin:


Probably not clear since we only use water bourne now, but the rest...fasho


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Probably not clear since we only use water bourne now, but the rest...fasho


Coolio :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

what up CO!! Who's hoppin saturday night??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Fawkin Picnic CW :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics as always Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nice pics as always Roy :thumbsup:


.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

This has been a pretty damn good nba finals so far


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> This has been a pretty damn good nba finals so far


I aint even watching em
Just da poorsport in me 

:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I was planning on going til I found out how mush leafing and chit was gonna cost me :happysad:


  i say go and leaf n stripe later  orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............................. you go, stripe/leaf and call your bank to see if you can skip a months car note


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Great pics Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> i say go and leaf n stripe later  orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............................. you go, stripe/leaf and call your bank to see if you can skip a months car note


X63


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Scott


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> i say go and leaf n stripe later  orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............................. you go, stripe/leaf and call your bank to see if you can skip a months car note





HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> X63


I would buts my ride comes first and I yust can't see showing without leafing and striping


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 2 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
65 ave
JM6386
lacwood
LUV4LACS
vynetyme
Wonder why it copys like this now... N E Ways wats goin on this weekend fellas??? Whos goin to the hop on Saturday night???


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I was planning on going til I found out how mush leafing and chit was gonna cost me :happysad:





vynetyme said:


> I would buts my ride comes first and I yust can't see showing without leafing and striping


I was looking forward to seeing your car too... oh well. :tears:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I would buts my ride comes first and I yust can't see showing without leafing and striping


I heard that im trying to get my truck out the paint shop and back together for the show, i think ill have 1 day or even a half a day after its out to get it together because my body work got pushed back thanks to bills, i want to get mine leafed and striped too are you goin to Chuckie???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> I was looking forward to seeing your car too... oh well. :tears:


you'll see da bucket in Denver homie :yes:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up co uffin:uffin:uffin::wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> you'll see da bucket in Denver homie :yes:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Seen this on LUV4LACS page, gangster ass pic with those drops, DAMN...:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Seen this on LUV4LACS page, gangster ass pic with those drops, DAMN...:thumbsup:


 Thanks dogg... thats not all of them either thats the craziest part. Those are just the raggs from the neighborhood.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Seen this on LUV4LACS page, gangster ass pic with those drops, DAMN...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Your ride has some nice company ken:wow:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah fawkin Daycare is hitting me up 6 bills a month too
> 
> Hey homie you doing it though,big ups.
> 
> Can't wait to see a plaque in dat bish :cheesy:


I gotta pay $306 a week! :tears:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lacwood said:


> Your ride has some nice company ken:wow:


dude.. i agree mmm mmm mmmmmm..... the one in white kept having wardrobe malfunctions (nip slips) mmmmm.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Mister.D719 said:


> What's up co uffin:uffin:uffin::wave:


What up D


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> dude.. i agree mmm mmm mmmmmm..... the one in white kept having wardrobe malfunctions (nip slips) mmmmm.....


:h5::h5:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lacwood said:


> :h5::h5:


 :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> What up D


Just chill getin ready for twork tomarrow


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> I gotta pay $306 a week! :tears:


Damn that's some cheese.....hope its for more than 1..I just got a toddler


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> What up D


Just chill getin ready for twork tomarrow


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Mister.D719 said:


> Just chill getin ready for twork tomarrow


Me too pimp


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LUV4LACS
cl1965ss
HITSCCWidefieldCO
lacwood
MACULANT
Mister.D719
plank
raiderhater719
*vynetyme*
yo roy im FINALLY getting my conti kit this thursday.. That guy in canada is cool people but takes foreverrr to ship :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Damn that's some cheese.....hope its for more than 1..I just got a toddler


It is for 2. A 4 year old and a 6 year old.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> It is for 2. A 4 year old and a 6 year old.


I feel for you, were trying to potty train now, doing pretty good except for the big shit he took in his draws tonight:barf:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

On that note im outta here, laterz


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice ass rides :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper big bad CO......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whut It Dew CO!!!


Wut up Fes is T.B.A. going to da hop on sat


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nice ass rides :thumbsup:


Wut up scott¿


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Fes is T.B.A. going to da hop on sat


I gotta go to D.I.A. that night & pick up my kids!!! so i wont be there, not sure about anyone else


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up fes, what's up ricky


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Hop what it dew....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> What's up fes, what's up ricky


Wut up josh how is that bad ass caddy coming u going on sat


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up josh how is that bad ass caddy coming u going on sat


Ill be there, car wont though


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Larry made it to the big time....got his name in a topic in the offtopic section:scrutinize:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats good Ricky ill be there Sat bro 

Wats up Josh, trying to get the truck ready for Sat. see i can gain some inches

Wats good Fes...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin::shh:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

LUV4LACS said:


> dude.. i agree mmm mmm mmmmmm..... the one in white kept having wardrobe malfunctions (nip slips) mmmmm.....


pics :boink::boink::naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Colorado, 
This is Javier from City Wide CC Denver! Just want to say What's good? 
V/r 
Javier


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WHATS GOOD FAMILIA?!?!? Been a minute...trying to hustle on this car....keep finding shit wrong but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

You know that's how projects are foolio!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> You know that's how projects are foolio!!!



Why arent you drinking Pina Coladas on the beach about now?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello Colorado,
> This is Javier from City Wide CC Denver! Just want to say What's good?
> V/r
> Javier


Welcome to Layitlow:wave:
Im josh by the way


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Welcome to Layitlow:wave:
> Im josh by the way



:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


What up cesar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just working bro...how have you been ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Just working bro...how have you been ?


Same here but work is slowing down unfortunately, that time of the year I depend on a good hail storm to get paid proper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Larry made it to the big time....got his name in a topic in the offtopic section:scrutinize:


thanx for noticing bro I've had a few topics about me on there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> Hop what it dew....


You coming down with the ride this weekend?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx for noticing bro I've had a few topics about me on there


Haters gonna hate


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Got the two pumps to the front in today with different springs but i think i need taller stacks but its hittin a couple more inches, hopefully i can stay away from the switch until the hop so i make it


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386- wat u got as far as springs, or wat can u get how long and how much???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone got springs, 2-3 ton and i need it a little more than half stack...long shot but i figured i ask...let me know wats out there...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WAAAD UP CO AINT BEEN ON IN A MIN JUS GETTIN ALL CAUGHT UP ON THINGS ON HERE. BUT NICE ASS PICS CEEZ THAT WAS A KOO ASS PICNIC CITYWIDE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MACULANT said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WAAAD UP CO AINT BEEN ON IN A MIN JUS GETTIN ALL CAUGHT UP ON THINGS ON HERE. BUT NICE ASS PICS CEEZ THAT WAS A KOO ASS PICNIC CITYWIDE


 Definitely need to have another one again! Great turn out with some great people!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck I'm still drunk


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice pics Ceez...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


Good shit homie:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Good shit homie:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

_*GOODTIMES*_


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

what happened to everyones avies


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

F**kin buernt my cord to my switch box today, anyone got a cord or box for cheap??? Hop is saturday but even if i have to make it work i will be there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

78monte said:


> what happened to everyones avies


Looks normal to me


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> F**kin buernt my cord to my switch box today, anyone got a cord or box for cheap??? Hop is saturday but even if i have to make it work i will be there


Let me know if you find any cord here in town, I need some too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

My boy Richard has pig tails and switch boxes here in town....

http://www.badass-switches.com/


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> My boy Richard has pig tails and switch boxes here in town....
> 
> http://www.badass-switches.com/


 cool little boxes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> cool little boxes



 He sells regular boxes as well. He may be able to help you guys out.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> F**kin buernt my cord to my switch box today, anyone got a cord or box for cheap??? Hop is saturday but even if i have to make it work i will be there


switch boxes are old school playa... its all about the switch panel and a hop cord


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2429394405.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> He sells regular boxes as well. He may be able to help you guys out.


Thanks bro:h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2429394405.html


Vynetyme part 2?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Vynetyme part 2?


shit I'm broke brother :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> shit I'm broke brother :happysad:



Arent we all.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Arent we all.....


:yessad:


Seems that way


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2429394405.html


I use to own that bish...Pretty clean...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> My boy Richard has pig tails and switch boxes here in town....
> 
> http://www.badass-switches.com/


Thanks bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> switch boxes are old school playa... its all about the switch panel and a hop cord


Tried that and i prefer the old school way with the box, to much action on the inside to use a panel, but the panel works nice in my impala :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> shit I'm broke brother :happysad:


I can sympathize with you:yessad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> My boy Richard has pig tails and switch boxes here in town....
> 
> http://www.badass-switches.com/


He in Denver?? He got some cool boxes...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> There is a hop on the 11th and a car and bike show the 12th its looks like on this flyer....Anyone goin???


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yup....I decided that the Impala will not be coming out this year due to time and budget constraints.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> He in Denver?? He got some cool boxes...



Yessir....


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2429394405.html


 Trade u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LUV4LACS said:


> switch boxes are old school playa... its all about the switch panel and a hop cord


x a milli IMO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Nice pics Cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nice pics Cesar!!!



Gracias primo...you guys ship anything out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Thats my kiddo on the first pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm probably gonna be listing my 1981 buick regal convertible it is a real factory conversion convertible says so on the title the price is $7,500 so if your looking for a car start getting your money together I'm not entertaining offers I want what I want like I said probably gonna put it up for sale in a week or two


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Need switch wire who got it????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

With the new layitlow can you search just the for sale topics or just one topic?? how


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey what's good everyone?! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Yup....I decided that the Impala will not be coming out this year due to time and budget constraints.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats my kiddo on the first pic


Yup...figured you would like that pic



Crash1964 said:


> Hey what's good everyone?! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


Send pics of the car show out in Hawaii this weekend! 



Anson72 said:


> :tears:
> 
> Good news is all my trim and grill is getting polished up now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Started building my bobber trike thought I'd share


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm probably gonna be listing my 1981 buick regal convertible it is a real factory conversion convertible says so on the title the price is $7,500 so if your looking for a car start getting your money together I'm not entertaining offers I want what I want like I said probably gonna put it up for sale in a week or two


 Damn! Good price homie, should go quick seen it in person wish I had the paper. Gl on the sale:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> shit I'm broke brother :happysad:


At least you broke with a clean ass rag! Some of jus broke homie lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 ave said:


> At least you broke with a clean ass rag! Some of jus broke homie lol


That's what caused it :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Started building my bobber trike thought I'd share



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from Hawaii....from Javi...























[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

One hell of a great time! Always good to meet new people to who share your common interest! Excellent event! This was a Birthday party for a 3 year old girl! Big ups Hawaii!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> One hell of a great time! Always good to meet new people to who share your common interest! Excellent event! This was a Birthday party for a 3 year old girl! Big ups Hawaii!



Bring me back a shirt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Cash prize for hop sponsored by Roberts Tires and Wheels


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Cash prize for hop sponsored by Roberts Tires and Wheels


cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Cash prize for hop sponsored by Roberts Tires and Wheels


Pics aint showin up when and where???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up CO so how is all hopping tonight


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Whos goin to the hop tonight??? Got my switch BOX wired back in and i can still do it like a Hop cord, old school baby!!!hno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapo said:


> What up CO so how is all hopping tonight


You know>>> Hopefully i dont break nothing...


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> You know>>> Hopefully i dont break nothing...


I should be there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapo said:


> I should be there homie :thumbsup:


Hope to see you there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Pics aint showin up when and where???



Saturday, June 25th at Coronas Mexican Grill in Broomfield CO
136th and Zuni, just west of I25
Registration from 10-noon
Show from noon to 5
Portion of the proceeds being donated to preciouschild.org


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 ave said:


> Damn! Good price homie, should go quick seen it in person wish I had the paper. Gl on the sale:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanx bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx bro


 Post pics homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> What up CO so how is all hopping tonight


Ill be there to watch


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin::420::wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Ill be there to watch


X ME haha


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Going to roll down to c springs for the hop were is this place at?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> Going to roll down to c springs for the hop were is this place at?


At the citadel mall central springs call me if u get lost bro 719-246-8706


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> At the citadel mall central springs call me if u get lost bro 719-246-8706


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Chapo said:


> Post pics homie


of the vert regal??


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'M HEADED UP AND TAKIN SOME PARTS.....MOTORS, SOLENOIDS ECT. HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING 719-671-8975


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Take pics tonight!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Truck looked good at the hop Scotty :thumbsup:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

lacwood said:


> Truck looked good at the hop Scotty :thumbsup:


X10 

orange cutty looked good to so did the red ls monte


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Truck looked good at the hop Scotty :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, with all the work i did i was expecting more than that but its back to the drawing boards i guess..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Saturday, June 25th at Coronas Mexican Grill in Broomfield CO
> 136th and Zuni, just west of I25
> Registration from 10-noon
> Show from noon to 5
> Portion of the proceeds being donated to preciouschild.org


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Big ups to Los and Rich for the hop, and much love to everyone who showed support, car show tomorrow at the same spot let me know if anyone is rollin ill take my impala, S-10 has had enough abuse this weekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Any pics :dunno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

See yall tomorrow....:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Any pics :dunno:


Try to post soon gotta set up a photo bucket


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Try to post soon gotta set up a photo bucket


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Headed to the show at the mall, who all is goin???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Rag looks great in person Roy...:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

PRESTIGIOUS CC *...... coming to a show near you*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*PRESTIGIOUS CC coming to a show near you*


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*kikiaso805*
*lacwood*
what up josh...u going to the "show" today?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics :thumbsup:
Nicer rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

kikiaso805 said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *kikiaso805*
> *lacwood*
> what up josh...u going to the "show" today?


Im not sure bro, are you?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Soft, page 2 WTF


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> *PRESTIGIOUS CC coming to a show near you*


Looking Good Ken :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Looking Good Ken :thumbsup:


 thanks my brotha, i sure wish you guys would go to alamosa next weekend


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE I FOUND OUT WHY SHE WOULDNT START AFTER THAT I CUT MY GAS LINE AND SNAPPED THAT PIECE OF SHIT RACK I HAD MY AUNTS EX BUILD FOR ME IT WAS FREE WHAT CAN I SAY BUT JUST LIKE U BACK TO THE DRAWLING BOARD NOT BAD THOU FOR NOT BEING A HOPPER AND UNPLANNED TO HOP IT IN THE 1ST PLACE NEVER THOUGHT ID GET A TROPHY FOR HOPPIN


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Big ups to Los and Rich for the hop, and much love to everyone who showed support, car show tomorrow at the same spot let me know if anyone is rollin ill take my impala, S-10 has had enough abuse this weekend...:thumbsup:


I MEAN FUCK FOR ONLY BEING SINGLE PUMP 4 BATTERIES SHE DOES GET IT PRETTY GOOD WHEN SHE WANTS I GOT A MAXIMUSPUMP HEAD ANDA COMP MOTOR WAITIN TO BE PUT IN I MIGHT HAVE TO REWIRE HERE TO ALL 8 BATTERIES AND SEE HOW SHE DOES:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> thanks my brotha, i sure wish you guys would go to alamosa next weekend


we should have a few guys there :thumbsup:

prospects and Members


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I MEAN FUCK FOR ONLY BEING SINGLE PUMP 4 BATTERIES SHE DOES GET IT PRETTY GOOD WHEN SHE WANTS I GOT A MAXIMUSPUMP HEAD ANDA COMP MOTOR WAITIN TO BE PUT IN I MIGHT HAVE TO REWIRE HERE TO ALL 8 BATTERIES AND SEE HOW SHE DOES:dunno:


You got stress points or a full wrap on it Los?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY ROY THAT RAG LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I LIKE! GOOD TO SEE SOME OF THE HOMIES IN PUEBLO COME RAID THE 719 DAMN WISH I COULD HAVE WENT TO THE SHOW TODAY BUT WE ALL NO HOW IT IS AND LIKE I SAID MY CAR AINT NO HOPPER I ABUSED HER WAY TO MUCH YESTERDAY AND SHE DIDNT LIKE IT I EVEN TRIED TO TALK TO HER AND TELL HER IT WAS ALL OUTTA FUN BUT SHE WASNT EVEN TRYIN TO HEAR IT FUCK IT HERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS HOPE TO SEE ALL YALL THERE


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> You got stress points or a full wrap on it Los?


NOTHING HOMIE THATS WHY I SAID NO AT 1ST TO THE HOP BUT LIL MANUAL COUGHT ME AND WAS CONVINCED ME AND ON TOP OF THAT I TOLD RICH I WOULD HOP MINE IF HE HOPPED HIS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY ROY THAT RAG LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I LIKE! GOOD TO SEE SOME OF THE HOMIES IN PUEBLO COME RAID THE 719 DAMN WISH I COULD HAVE WENT TO THE SHOW TODAY BUT WE ALL NO HOW IT IS AND LIKE I SAID MY CAR AINT NO HOPPER I ABUSED HER WAY TO MUCH YESTERDAY AND SHE DIDNT LIKE IT I EVEN TRIED TO TALK TO HER AND TELL HER IT WAS ALL OUTTA FUN BUT SHE WASNT EVEN TRYIN TO HEAR IT FUCK IT HERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS HOPE TO SEE ALL YALL THERE


Thanks dog the bucket is getting there


It's far from perfect


But that's ok in my book because Imma be accumulating miles before accumulating trophies with her


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> NOTHING HOMIE THATS WHY I SAID NO AT 1ST TO THE HOP BUT LIL MANUAL COUGHT ME AND WAS CONVINCED ME AND ON TOP OF THAT I TOLD RICH I WOULD HOP MINE IF HE HOPPED HIS


be careful homie wouldn't wanna buckle that beauty
If i was you I'd stick to the lay and play until you at least get your stress points done


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

When did you hop carlos? I just saw rich and Scotty and thought that was it....sorry i missed it:yessad:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> When did you hop carlos? I just saw rich and Scotty and thought that was it....sorry i missed it:yessad:


X2 I missed it too 

Here's your pic Josh


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good turn out today in Pueblo! No trophy for the Regal today:dunno: but the positive comments and people takin pics are always better than a trophy :thumbsup: Congrats to everyone from the club and other clubs who placed today! Congrats to Cip on "Best of Show" car and to Anthony "Best of Show" motorcycle! Rollerz Only "Best Club" trophy! :h5: 

How was the Springs show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up joe? today was a excellent turnout congrats to all my bROthaz who placed !


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up joe? today was a excellent turnout congrats to all my bROthaz who placed !


Just chillin kickin back. I'm burnt out ! What you up too? Did you go to Beavers?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I MEAN FUCK FOR ONLY BEING SINGLE PUMP 4 BATTERIES SHE DOES GET IT PRETTY GOOD WHEN SHE WANTS I GOT A MAXIMUSPUMP HEAD ANDA COMP MOTOR WAITIN TO BE PUT IN I MIGHT HAVE TO REWIRE HERE TO ALL 8 BATTERIES AND SEE HOW SHE DOES:dunno:


Let me know if u need help with it or if you wanna reinforce...:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

i had o go to a ROsary for my uncle i can see you didnt go either them guys are still there


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> When did you hop carlos? I just saw rich and Scotty and thought that was it....sorry i missed it:yessad:


Los came back with the cut and pulled 2nd, we were there til like 1030 trying to get it started, gotta love lowridin If you need help with that line let me know Los....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Let me know if u need help with it or if you wanna reinforce...:thumbsup:


He already has a reenforced frame sittin in my storage waiting to be put on.......


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> i had o go to a ROsary for my uncle i can see you didnt go either them guys are still there


Yeah i just wanted to come home eat, watch the game and chill with the fam. Gee, Tony must be still tryin to finish that two pound burger!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> He already has a reenforced frame sittin in my storage waiting to be put on.......


Nice...you gonna switch em in the off season???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Los came back with the cut and pulled 2nd, we were there til like 1030 trying to get it started, gotta love lowridin If you need help with that line let me know Los....


That's cool, I had to get the little man to bed, he was a soldier all day though


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> That's cool, I had to get the little man to bed, he was a soldier all day though


Lowrider in the making :thumbsup: Gonna have to give him the caddy one day!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nice...you gonna switch em in the off season???


Up to los that's his daily so he can't really afford to have his car down while we swich it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

H;)ITSCCWidefieldCO;14164842 said:


> Lowrider in the making :thumbsup: Gonna have to give him the caddy one day!!!


Or me.......


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Up to los that's his daily so he can't really afford to have his car down while we swich it


I heard that bro if you guys need help let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I heard that bro if you guys need help let me know :thumbsup:


Coo thanks scott


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOD night guys long day


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Lowrider in the making :thumbsup: Gonna have to give him the caddy one day!!!


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Or me.......


:buttkick: you got plenty of cars already:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Or me.......


:buttkick: you got plenty of cars already:biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm out fellas :wave: Have a good night.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> I'm out fellas :wave: Have a good night.


Me too:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Im out too fellas.....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats at the show Chapo...Wasnt it Peoples choice???


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

whats good Scott? i didnt get a chance to finish talking to you in line at the show today... that was me behind you in the CityWide shirt


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Congrats at the show Chapo...Wasnt it Peoples choice???


Thanks Homie im surprised i didnt place in lowrider catagory judges must not like Chrome undies  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> Thanks Homie im surprised i didnt place in lowrider catagory judges must not like Chrome undies  :biggrin:


 x a milli:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...but on another note whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Big Ups to ROLLERZ ONLY Denver for hosting a great BBQ and kick back yesterday. Tons of clubs showed up, Sik Illusions, Showoff, Denver, Memories, Just Casual, Casuals, Royals, Devotions, Choice, Ladies Choice, 5150, Dynasty, Mizfits, Lug N Nuts, Viejitos....Im sorry if I missed anyone. But this is what its all about, getting together, bar b queing, volley ball in the park...im just sorry I didnt take my camera. Thanks again to Rollerz Only!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Big Ups to ROLLERZ ONLY Denver for hosting a great BBQ and kick back yesterday. Tons of clubs showed up, Sik Illusions, Showoff, Denver, Memories, Just Casual, Casuals, Royals, Devotions, Choice, Ladies Choice, 5150, Dynasty, Mizfits, Lug N Nuts, Viejitos....Im sorry if I missed anyone. But this is what its all about, getting together, bar b queing, volley ball in the park...im just sorry I didnt take my camera. Thanks again to Rollerz Only!!


 great times with great people thats for sure


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> When did you hop carlos? I just saw rich and Scotty and thought that was it....sorry i missed it:yessad:


at the end it was pretty much over i was oullin out gas hoppin in the lot and they rushed me like na man get in the ring and i was like aw fuck it lets see what she can do i never really tired to nose up wit someone besides the homie matt in the club and its all good i should have stopped bull shittin and put her in from the start


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

like ricky said thats the daily idk bout that i just wanna hit the stress points asap but wit no job and no money its gonna be hard i got that rack out already that thing was a piece shit all that fus welds looked like mocos hahahaha but itS all good matt garcia hads some angle iron hes gonna let me get and the other matt with the cutty is off on wed. so he said we will redue it then hope its back on the streets soon i feel weird being stuck at home i feel like a bumb lol but its all good i hope shes ready for the ave this coming weekend. should be matts quick and knows his shit pretty good ill be out again in no time but as far as reinforcments idk bout all that like i said no money no job ill see what happens but thanks scott ill keep that in mind and thanks for stayin out there wit me thats some real coo shit homie u didnt even really no me b4 that just who i was big ups to u on that for real and if u ever need anything from me just lmk (no ****):thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

*LOS_RUTHLESS*
*raiderhater719*
O SHIT IS THAT A TAKEOVER RICK!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> *LOS_RUTHLESS*
> *raiderhater719*
> O SHIT IS THAT A TAKEOVER RICK!


Like da mavs in game 6 haha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wud up Colorado looks like springs is trying to do it big good luck to everybody out there


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

hahaha damn u had to bring that bull shit to this topic huh


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

VICE PREZ need info hit me up
*you find out who your friends are*
I would rather die on my feet, than live on my knees
81 monte [ getting a heart transplant ]
83 regal [ almost done ]
*03 explorer [ bout to get some new shoes ]
*16 inch schwinn [ purple people eater ]
20 inch schwinn [ lady in red ]
i think its time to change that u a lil bit dont u think rick:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

If you got your rack ready to weld I can do it for you carlos, I got 110 and 220 at the shop. If you need it welded let me know im not mobile with the welders but can help if you can get the parts to me..my welds are killer if I do say so myself:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> If you got your rack ready to weld I can do it for you carlos, I got 110 and 220 at the shop. If you need it welded let me know im not mobile with the welders but can help if you can get the parts to me..my welds are killer if I do say so myself:biggrin::biggrin:


Looks like your killer with a welder bro I can weld good enough not to kill myself that is all lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks like your killer with a welder bro I can weld good enough not to kill myself that is all lol


I got my welding certificates through Audi and Mercedes for work so I gotta be descent


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> VICE PREZ need info hit me up
> *you find out who your friends are*
> I would rather die on my feet, than live on my knees
> 81 monte [ getting a heart transplant ]
> ...


Yea that's what I told jess yesterday I can't do it from my phone LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know of some shows coming up I know of springs spree,alamosa and CITYWIDE in denver but any other ones..........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I got my welding certificates through Audi and Mercedes for work so I gotta be descent


you da man bro litterally lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> you da man bro litterally lol


:h5:thanks larry, lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY ROY THAT RAG LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I LIKE! GOOD TO SEE SOME OF THE HOMIES IN PUEBLO COME RAID THE 719 DAMN WISH I COULD HAVE WENT TO THE SHOW TODAY BUT WE ALL NO HOW IT IS AND LIKE I SAID MY CAR AINT NO HOPPER I ABUSED HER WAY TO MUCH YESTERDAY AND SHE DIDNT LIKE IT I EVEN TRIED TO TALK TO HER AND TELL HER IT WAS ALL OUTTA FUN BUT SHE WASNT EVEN TRYIN TO HEAR IT FUCK IT HERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS HOPE TO SEE ALL YALL THERE


glad you made it out and dindt have to leave it there. As for you hopping keep doing the damn thing cuz we dont have any one that is a chipper we just have folks with balls and those that dont and i wont be talking from the sideline for long ill be in the pit wainting for someone to come in and sut me up. so big ups to those that hopped and if you was going to and backed out well hope the pearl in your pants was worth it


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> whats good Scott? i didnt get a chance to finish talking to you in line at the show today... that was me behind you in the CityWide shirt


Good to meet you bro, we had to leave to pick up another car to show so i was in a hurry, see you at the next show or on the ave tho, im bad with names so if you see me come chit chat bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapo said:


> Thanks Homie im surprised i didnt place in lowrider catagory judges must not like Chrome undies  :biggrin:


Lol maybe you should sell me the chrome and go with powder coat lol...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> like ricky said thats the daily idk bout that i just wanna hit the stress points asap but wit no job and no money its gonna be hard i got that rack out already that thing was a piece shit all that fus welds looked like mocos hahahaha but itS all good matt garcia hads some angle iron hes gonna let me get and the other matt with the cutty is off on wed. so he said we will redue it then hope its back on the streets soon i feel weird being stuck at home i feel like a bumb lol but its all good i hope shes ready for the ave this coming weekend. should be matts quick and knows his shit pretty good ill be out again in no time but as far as reinforcments idk bout all that like i said no money no job ill see what happens but thanks scott ill keep that in mind and thanks for stayin out there wit me thats some real coo shit homie u didnt even really no me b4 that just who i was big ups to u on that for real and if u ever need anything from me just lmk (no ****):thumbsup:




Any time bro thats goes for anyone lowriding, United we stand Divided we fall... Lowriding is a way of life not a sport or hobby thats why we take so much pride in our rides, if i get some extra metal ill throw it your way for your stress points bro, hope to see it back on the ave this weeekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> wud up Colorado looks like springs is trying to do it big good luck to everybody out there


Thanks for noticing bro, there are some good guys trying to make good things happen up here, hope to see you and your club up here at some shows :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Lol maybe you should sell me the chrome and go with powder coat lol...


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> :roflmao:


:uh:


Sounded like a Good trade to me :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up co


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> what up co


What up Jimmy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Good to meet you bro, we had to leave to pick up another car to show so i was in a hurry, see you at the next show or on the ave tho, im bad with names so if you see me come chit chat bro...


thats cool bro...i dont think we have officially met anyway...i am Chris with CityWide


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post the link of your truck Ivan


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


> ="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> thats cool bro...i dont think we have officially met anyway...i am Chris with CityWide


Which ride is yours bro, i got a few but the ones i pull out the most are my S-10 and my impala....


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Post the link of your truck Ivan












*conti kit in full effect mode*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LUV4LACS said:


> *conti kit in full effect mode*


some silver and charcol patterns would set that bitch off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> *conti kit in full effect mode*


:wow:



:worship:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> *conti kit in full effect mode*


Gangster:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

63' rag on denver craigslist...12,000 no pics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost pg. 2 WTF


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: big ups to c springs on sat .. Had a "GOODTIME" much love From JUST CASUAL... For the guys that hopped keep it up the more work you put in the more inches u get......


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Woke up today to find my yukon's side widow broke out, amp, subs and cds all gone  Wish i would of caught em :guns::guns:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> :thumbsup: big ups to c springs on sat .. Had a "GOODTIME" much love From JUST CASUAL... For the guys that hopped keep it up the more work you put in the more inches u get......


It was Good to meet you bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Woke up today to find my yukon's side widow broke out, amp, subs and cds all gone  Wish i would of caught em :guns::guns:


Had that happen to me a few years back but my truck was gone too, found it a few days later, 23s gone, subs and amps gone, cds gone and interior destroyed...all on my birthday:yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

i might have to take u up on that josh the homies be bull shittin me and said prolly by saturday but like i said b4 thats the daily she needs to be fixed like yesterday lol and its not the metal the broke it was them shitty welds it just needs to be welded back together and a lil more reinforcments so it dont happen again but u got my # lmk when u can do it im free all day everyday and just got her running again about an hour ago


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW NEVER USED UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS FOR SALE HIT ME UP 80 for the set


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:



What up RenzO


And AJ


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Had that happen to me a few years back but my truck was gone too, found it a few days later, 23s gone, subs and amps gone, cds gone and interior destroyed...all on my birthday:yessad:


Damn that REALLY sucks! Especially on your birthday! I hate thieven mutha fuckers!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats GOOD roy


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> i might have to take u up on that josh the homies be bull shittin me and said prolly by saturday but like i said b4 thats the daily she needs to be fixed like yesterday lol and its not the metal the broke it was them shitty welds it just needs to be welded back together and a lil more reinforcments so it dont happen again but u got my # lmk when u can do it im free all day everyday and just got her running again about an hour ago


Hit me in the a.m. let me know wat you got to weld, i might have some free time tomorrow if you wanna bring it to my shop ill throw some welds on for you...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD roy


Not mucho AJ yust patiently waiting for the ride to get back home :cheesy:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> :thumbsup: big ups to c springs on sat .. Had a "GOODTIME" much love From JUST CASUAL... For the guys that hopped keep it up the more work you put in the more inches u get......


Thanks for the support let me know when we can return the favor bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Woke up today to find my yukon's side widow broke out, amp, subs and cds all gone  Wish i would of caught em :guns::guns:


Hope you figure out who it was...:machinegun:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Not mucho AJ yust patiently waiting for the ride to get back home :cheesy:


tight cant wait to see that bad ass car all striped up when he gunna finish it


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get a tail gate for my S-10, LMK thanks, Its a 95..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows the caddy comin Josh??? Cant wait too see you crusin that bish (no joto)


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Im out...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Anyone know where i can get a tail gate for my S-10, LMK thanks, Its a 95..


Maybe u pull and pay


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:wow::wow::wow:
GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVER SINGAL FUKIN DAYuffin::biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> tight cant wait to see that bad ass car all striped up when he gunna finish it


Should be done on Friday homie,then I wanna pull the engine to paint the block and firewall and put da lotion on :biggrin: ...I can't wait


HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Anyone know where i can get a tail gate for my S-10, LMK thanks, Its a 95..


Harris Truck parts 719-636-3831 


MACULANT said:


> :wow::wow::wow:
> GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVER SINGAL FUKIN DAYuffin::biggrin:


Nice pic,the peanut butter looks like it's coming through in that pic,shit looks brown :biggrin: And yes Good Times 24/7 ...we live it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Should be done on Friday homie,then I wanna pull the engine to paint the block and firewall and put da lotion on :biggrin: ...I can't wait
> 
> Harris Truck parts 719-636-3831
> 
> Nice pic,the peanut butter looks like it's coming through in that pic,shit looks brown :biggrin: And yes Good Times 24/7 ...we live it homie :thumbsup:


shulda pulled that engine before you painted it or put the hood on also


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Should be done on Friday homie,then I wanna pull the engine to paint the block and firewall and put da lotion on :biggrin: ...I can't wait
> 
> Harris Truck parts 719-636-3831
> 
> Nice pic,the peanut butter looks like it's coming through in that pic,shit looks brown :biggrin: And yes Good Times 24/7 ...we live it homie :thumbsup:


Thanks roy..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Maybe u pull and pay


They got a couple but they arent in the best shape...thanks tho ricky....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's good chapo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

1963ss for sell $1,500 car was just sandblasted 98% rust free missing center console and windshield title in hand call Jeff 719-306-1128


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shulda pulled that engine before you painted it or put the hood on also


kinda hard to drive it to get it done that way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> kinda hard to drive it to get it done that way


pull it and do it up at your crib then put it back in and drive it where you need to but ya anyway isn't easy so i know whats up


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

lacwood said:


> What's good chapo


What up josh whats good? my homie eric wants to know if u or anyone out there gots some center golds for sale?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> What up josh whats good? my homie eric wants to know if u or anyone out there gots some center golds for sale?


Not me, maybe Kiko, I think that's what he took off his cadi:dunno:


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

yezzir, i a set im looking to get rid of just gotta spray em down with the power washer...gold hub and nips....the tires are in pretty good condition a lil wear on the outside wall on two of them from not driving the caddy locked up but probably only got about 100 miles on that set...anyone interested hit me up..#s at the bottom...good lookin josh


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

I suck penis!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow


----------



## kikiaso805 (Dec 6, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Any shows or picnics happening around colorado springs any time soon ????


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Chapo said:


> I suck penis!!!


Ur a fucking *** fess everytime u get on someone else shit u express ur true filings


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> pull it and do it up at your crib then put it back in and drive it where you need to but ya anyway isn't easy so i know whats up


That is my plan,already got the paint,gun,engine stand,and compressor.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*SHOTTY CRUZIN BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE, SEE EVERYONE IN A FEW WEEKS :wave:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> *SHOTTY CRUZIN BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE, SEE EVERYONE IN A FEW WEEKS :wave:*


 :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


fesboogie said:


>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>



:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Truck is taped and in the process of being sprayed but i dont know if it will make alamosa, might take the blue monte or the impala not sure with like 2 days left....:ugh::buttkick:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Almost done with work :420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good Ceez & Buma!!! Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BlueBerry said:


> Any shows or picnics happening around colorado springs any time soon ????


there's a show in alamosa on sunday & one in springs on sunday also i believe


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ceez & Buma!!! Whut it dew CO!!!


What up? Get that list put together for me yet?:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ceez & Buma!!! Whut it dew CO!!!


 gett'n ready 4 the citywide show..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> gett'n ready 4 the citywide show..


coo cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Slow times on LIL


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:twak::tears:


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up C Springs. Been a minute since I posted. Got my internet back on. I paid my chrome bill before anything! Whats up my Goodtime brothas.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

77montecarlo719 said:


> Whats up C Springs. Been a minute since I posted. Got my internet back on. I paid my chrome bill before anything! Whats up my Goodtime brothas.


What up Danny been a lil bit 
Any word on dat peice dog?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*leafing and striping started* :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *leafing and striping started* :wow:


:0:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What up? Get that list put together for me yet?:biggrin:


I will tonight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"Chrome bill before phone bill" like my homie Jinx likes to say!!! & that is our motto


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I will tonight!!!


Cool bro thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> "Chrome bill before phone bill" like my homie Jinx likes to say!!! & that is our motto


I gotta pay my phone bill first I'm on call for work lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *leafing and striping started* :wow:


Looks blurry I mean good Roy lol I like that machine turn in it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> *leafing and striping started* :wow:


looks GOOD bro ..wher exactly is his shop at i needa take a car to him sat but couldnt find it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> looks GOOD bro ..wher exactly is his shop at i needa take a car to him sat but couldnt find it


I may be picking mine up on Saturday bro if he aint done tomorrow
Shop is off of Delta and Hancock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks blurry I mean good Roy lol I like that machine turn in it


Thanks Larry and I meant to blur it :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ceez & Buma!!! Whut it dew CO!!!





bigcadi said:


> gett'n ready 4 the citywide show..



What up Fes

:thumbsup: Buma! 


Anyone else coming up to the show on June 25th! People are more then welcome to crash at my house on Friday and Saturday if needed.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ceez & Buma!!! Whut it dew CO!!!





vynetyme said:


> *leafing and striping started* :wow:


NICE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> NICE!


Thanks Ceez hopefully I'll be ready for your show bRO


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *leafing and striping started* :wow:


:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


Thanks homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Ceez hopefully I'll be ready for your show bRO



Would love to see it up here in Denver bro!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks homie


Looking Fucking sick Good Timer :yes::wave:uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Would love to see it up here in Denver bro!


I'm trying doggie,but can't rush too mush :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> Looking Fucking sick Good Timer :yes::wave:uffin:


Thanks again homie I'm definately starting to feel like it's coming together


Seen a pic of your new engraving and all I can say is :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I'm trying doggie,but can't rush too mush :happysad:


I hear ya primo. I wanted so bad to finish my car by this summer, but I just kept getting deeper and deeper into it. I just want to have one of the cleanest street rides out in CO. So gotta take a little more time to get there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I hear ya primo. I wanted so bad to finish my car by this summer, but I just kept getting deeper and deeper into it. I just want to have one of the cleanest street rides out in CO. So gotta take a little more time to get there.


Can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Can't wait to see it :thumbsup:



 Me Either!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> What up Danny been a lil bit
> Any word on dat peice dog?


Naw homie. Gonna get back on it tomorrow. Came down with a bad gout attack. barely started walkin tonight. Sorry homie. Let you know tomorrow the progress


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & da tre lookin good roy


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306482-1983-Eldorado-Convertible

check it out 83 eldo vert for sale
needs sum love but shes a rider:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Who is goin to Alamosa, im leaving tomorrow morning hopefully, LMK if your goin so we could ride together...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

WHAT UP CO :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Chapo said:


> WHAT UP CO :wave:


What up CHAPO AND CO:inout:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats CO doin this weekend??? The blue Monte is almost ready to take to alamosa but shes lookin kinda ruff....I think its time for a makeover!!! Hope i see some of you guys from the springs down there :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTHLESS is stayin here we broke no money for alamosa sounds like fun thou i would love to go herd some crazy ass stories bout what goes down there lol but hope all yall have fun hold it down for springs!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I hear ya primo. I wanted so bad to finish my car by this summer, but I just kept getting deeper and deeper into it. I just want to have one of the cleanest street rides out in CO. So gotta take a little more time to get there.


Thats how it starts bro my elco started because I blew the transmission and I had a motor with chrome valve covers all that plating started because of chrome valve covers lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> RUTHLESS is stayin here we broke no money for alamosa sounds like fun thou i would love to go herd some crazy ass stories bout what goes down there lol but hope all yall have fun hold it down for springs!


You know we do every time, ill try to bring back a couple stories too!!!!(no joto):thumbsup: Hows the cutty doin???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats how it starts bro my elco started because I blew the transmission and I had a motor with chrome valve covers all that plating started because of chrome valve covers lol



Thats no joke bro, thats how it is...I just cant wait to get her done and hit the boulevard. Hows the yobby yob going bro?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I love beer and pain killers, now my back don't hurt anymore.:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> I love beer and pain killers, now my back don't hurt anymore.:happysad:



You are supposed to share!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You are supposed to share!


:yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> You are supposed to share!


Come on over and get fucked up. These muscle relaxers are the shit. I have a spare room for you to crash in. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Come on over and get fucked up. These muscle relaxers are the shit. I have a spare room for you to crash in. :biggrin:






Sounds like some chit Jefferey Dahmer would say hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Come on over and get fucked up. These muscle relaxers are the shit. I have a spare room for you to crash in. :biggrin:



lol ..... Im stuck at work....I need to be sedated with all the idiots I have been dealing with tonight though.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Sounds like some chit Jefferey Dahmer would say hno:


:ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Sounds like some chit Jefferey Dahmer would say hno:


:roflmao:

I see the resemblance


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Car loaded on the trailer right now lookin ready.... Happy Fathers day early to those that deserve it, if you dont take care of your kid(s) you suck...R.I.P. Lucious 6-19-2010  best damn dog in the world...Wont see me on for a couple days unless the telly has internet so go hard or go home CO....:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Car loaded on the trailer right now lookin ready.... Happy Fathers day early to those that deserve it, if you dont take care of your kid(s) you suck...R.I.P. Lucious 6-19-2010  best damn dog in the world...Wont see me on for a couple days unless the telly has internet so go hard or go home CO....:thumbsup::biggrin:


Have a Good time down there Scotty, ill be back in the shop tomorrow trying to get my ride back on the road:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Car loaded on the trailer right now lookin ready.... Happy Fathers day early to those that deserve it, if you dont take care of your kid(s) you suck...R.I.P. Lucious 6-19-2010  best damn dog in the world...Wont see me on for a couple days unless the telly has internet so go hard or go home CO....:thumbsup::biggrin:


Norman from CITY WIDE should be down there


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> I see the resemblance



I am not really that hungry right now. :shh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> I am not really that hungry right now. :shh:


 :rofl: How are you feeling bro?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Have a Good time down there Scotty, ill be back in the shop tomorrow trying to get my ride back on the road:happysad:


get her goin bro, cant wait to cruise the ave with you...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Norman from CITY WIDE should be down there


Nice ill look for his ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nice ill look for his ride bro :thumbsup:



Have fun this weekend bro!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Have fun this weekend bro!


we will bro thanks, someone take pics in the springs for us


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks again homie I'm definately starting to feel like it's coming together
> 
> It's damn good feeling when u start to see your creation coming together.
> Seen a pic of your new engraving and all I can say is :wow:


Thanks homie looking foward to the show in Denver in july!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> get her goin bro, cant wait to cruise the ave with you...


Ill be happy just to drive it anywhere besides the shop parking lot...hasn't seen any streets since february :nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD luck to all those going to Alamosa
Wish I could go but yust got da bucket back now 
Have a safe trip everyone 




Vyne Tyme coming soon.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thats no joke bro, thats how it is...I just cant wait to get her done and hit the boulevard. Hows the yobby yob going bro?


Jobs going good bro


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


vynetyme said:


> GOOD luck to all those going to Alamosa
> Wish I could go but yust got da bucket back now
> Have a safe trip everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> GOOD luck to all those going to Alamosa
> Wish I could go but yust got da bucket back now
> Have a safe trip everyone
> 
> ...


Damn he went off on that bish, looks good:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> :thumbsup:





lacwood said:


> Damn he went off on that bish, looks good:wow:


Thanks fellas....yeah da buckets finally starting to look like it's coming together(No Joto)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks fellas....yeah da buckets finally starting to look like it's coming together(No Joto)


bucket:uh: so what did the leafing striping cost


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> bucket:uh: so what did the leafing striping cost


He charged me $400 but he told me to tell everyone he was charging a stack :shh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> He charged me $400 but he told me to tell everyone he was charging a stack :shh:


thats a killer deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats a killer deal


*Yeah it is he got down too*

*I told him I didn't want the scroll stuff that I use to have and everybody and their mother has now and to Go Bold on the Gold and subtle on the striping*


*I'm Happy :biggrin:*

*Click on Pic*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats a killer deal


:yes:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> *Yeah it is he got down too*
> 
> *I told him I didn't want the scroll stuff that I use to have and everybody and their mother has now and to Go Bold on the Gold and subtle on the striping*
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
Lookin good!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:naughty:


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2439294598.html


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> GOOD luck to all those going to Alamosa
> Wish I could go but yust got da bucket back now
> Have a safe trip everyone
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :0:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Yeah it is he got down too*
> 
> *I told him I didn't want the scroll stuff that I use to have and everybody and their mother has now and to Go Bold on the Gold and subtle on the striping*
> 
> ...



SICK.....

Happy Fathers Day to all you fools taking care of business!


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Happy fathers day to all the CO riders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> SICK.....
> 
> Happy Fathers Day to all you fools taking care of business!





mafioso65 said:


> Happy fathers day to all the CO riders


Happy Fathers day to you guys also and the rest of the Fathers out there putting in work and manning up.

I took my son from his Mother when he was 3 and never looked back.He's almost 12 now and it was the best thing I have ever done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... car lookin' good roy!!! big ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... car lookin' good roy!!! big ups


Thanks homie yust trying to keep up wit Chaps :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody entering Spring Spree today?


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*da bucket*

 Lookin tight roy, what a transformation, cant wait to c..





vynetyme said:


> GOOD luck to all those going to Alamosa
> Wish I could go but yust got da bucket back now
> Have a safe trip everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Lookin tight roy, what a transformation, cant wait to c..


Thanks homie
Hey text me a package deal on that wheel and Radiator when you get a chance doggie 719-650-1617


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I'm fittin ta catch some rays

Dis Bish was put together to Stroll not Store :biggrin:






See you guys out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy 5000 Colo*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy fathers day to you all. 
My 2 year old son sang happy birthday to me this morning...my birthday is in november, but it was hella cute anyway:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Happy 5000 Colo*


:h5: we did it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Happy fathers day to you all.
> My 2 year old son sang happy birthday to me this morning...my birthday is in november, but it was hella cute anyway:yes:


That's so cool


I miss Lil Roy being young,take advantage while you can.They grow up quick. :yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

got her runnin and put back together but u no how it is it dont stop i thing something in my steering colum is fucked up i turn thekey and nothing not even a click i checked the stater and it was good so idk im have danny from GT (77montecarlo719) look at it for me he knows his shit but for the most part shes ready to roll again:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

shit if i had that car rays is all i would be catchin lookin nice roy no one would even see me on layitlow i would never be home!!!:thumbsup::0


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Happy 5000 Colo*


:biggrin:uffin:


lacwood said:


> Happy fathers day to you all.
> My 2 year old son sang happy birthday to me this morning...my birthday is in november, but it was hella cute anyway:yes:


:yes::thumbsup:


vynetyme said:


> Well I'm fittin ta catch some rays
> 
> Dis Bish was put together to Stroll not Store :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy daddy day CO


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Happy daddy day CO


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Happy fathers day to you all.
> My 2 year old son sang happy birthday to me this morning...my birthday is in november, but it was hella cute anyway:yes:


thats awesome bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.kktv.com/mobi/home?storyid=124159584


That's all we need is someone putting a bad name to car clubs :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://www.kktv.com/mobi/home?storyid=124159584
> 
> 
> That's all we need is someone putting a bad name to car clubs :uh:


Yeah sucks they just put "car club"

Sounds like a certain one I have seen at that carwash....but I aint saying no names :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://www.kktv.com/mobi/home?storyid=124159584
> 
> 
> That's all we need is someone putting a bad name to car clubs :uh:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah sucks they just put "car club"
> 
> Sounds like a certain one I have seen at that carwash....but I aint saying no names :happysad:


I drove by there yesterday around three and seen united empire out there but I don't know if it was them guysz chuckee their president is a good guy but I know crushing game goes up there too


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Well I'm fittin ta catch some rays
> 
> Dis Bish was put together to Stroll not Store :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: yo ride attracted more attention at the park then that lame ass car show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> :thumbsup: yo ride attracted more attention at the park then that lame ass car show


lol
I was only there for a few
The car show did suck though


I was gonna go but was too lazy to roll out early and figured if I couldn't pop the trunk or hood it wouldn't be worth it....I'll save that for Denver :naughty:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> lol
> I was only there for a few
> The car show did suck though
> 
> ...


hell ya just wait til denver to bust that shit out..i like how he did vyne tyme on the sides that shyt makes it pop ..


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Had a good time at the Havana Cruise yesterday, good number of lows, some I hadn't seen before


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats awesome bro


:yes::angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool show in alamosa today.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Cool show in alamosa today.


 Post pics Froggie Frog :biggrin:

You show your ride homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Had a good time at the Havana Cruise yesterday, good number of lows, some I hadn't seen before


Got pics bro?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

$120 local pick up to any one intrested


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> hell ya just wait til denver to bust that shit out..i like how he did vyne tyme on the sides that shyt makes it pop ..


Alot of work from now til Denver Imma pull the engine probably Friday Night and hope to have it in soon after that :happysad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dident take my ride or a camera.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Dident take my ride or a camera.


You stick around for trophy ceremony?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

No left after the hop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> No left after the hop


Cool 

How was it?


Nice rides there?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea some nice ones.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Yea some nice ones.


Larry go or bring the pedal car?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I liked this trunk set up...Nice and clea
n....also same kinda amps I got


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Alot of work from now til Denver Imma pull the engine probably Friday Night and hope to have it in soon after that :happysad:


oh ya man i hear ya on that...hit me up if you need help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> oh ya man i hear ya on that...hit me up if you need help


:thumbsup:


Thanks for da offer dog


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

These pics from springspree?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> These pics from springspree?


Yeah


They shoulda called it Spring Flee because it looked like everybody took off,as far as the show went
:rimshot:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:rimshot: good one
Maybe that vert scared em off:tongue:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :rimshot: good one
> Maybe that vert scared em off:tongue:


Yeah right lol


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Got some all chrome 13x7 buffed whites, not the white walls that turn brown, no curbs.. lookin for 4 bills firm price., but im lookin for some gold 13s must be show quality, no curbs. pm if intrested. do yr home work rims n tires went up on price.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Got some all chrome 13x7 buffed whites, not the white walls that turn brown, no curbs.. lookin for 4 bills firm price., but im lookin for some gold 13s must be show quality, no curbs. pm if intrested. do yr home work rims n tires went up on price.


Good price :thumbsup:


Shoot me a pm of the package price on your wheel and radiator homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

http://m.krdo.com/w/news-top/story/29767577/
:twak::buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

http://m.krdo.com/w/news-top/story/29767577/
:twak::buttkick:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://m.krdo.com/w/news-top/story/29767577/
> :twak::buttkick:


its people like this that are gunna ruin it for all of us


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Larry go or bring the pedal car?


I didn't go bro I just stood home


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> there's a show in alamosa on sunday & one in springs on sunday also i believe




I have someone in the Springs there who would like to attend some shows/picnics ,, If you know of any other upcoming events - Would you please give me a call or send me a text message about them ??? I would appreciate it greatly ... 715-817-2215 Thanks , BOB_T


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://m.krdo.com/w/news-top/story/29767577/
> :twak::buttkick:


I thought they all drove newer Monte carlos :dunno:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://m.krdo.com/w/news-top/story/29767577/
> :twak::buttkick:


:nosad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> its people like this that are gunna ruin it for all of us


I agree


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

no respect for a real car club they put a sticker on and call it a club one thing to say about them:thumbsdown::finger:


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wazzup


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!! not tryin' to be an ass but these fake ass car clubs need to kick rocks!!! some of those cats might be cool but if you let sketchy ass peeps in your club it reflects bad on the club & other car clubs also...


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


fesboogie said:


> Whutz happening CO!!! not tryin' to be an ass but these fake ass car clubs need to kick rocks!!! some of those cats might be cool but if you let sketchy ass peeps in your club it reflects bad on the club & other car clubs also...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz happening CO!!! not tryin' to be an ass but these fake ass car clubs need to kick rocks!!! some of those cats might be cool but if you let sketchy ass peeps in your club it reflects bad on the club & other car clubs also...


Co~signed u always have some bad apples just weed em out and tell them kick rocks the sticker car clubs have no tradition like most lowrider car clubs do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Co~signed u always have some bad apples just weed em out and tell them kick rocks the sticker car clubs have no tradition like most lowrider car clubs do


yep


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Happy Fathers day to you guys also and the rest of the Fathers out there putting in work and manning up.
> 
> I took my son from his Mother when he was 3 and never looked back.He's almost 12 now and it was the best thing I have ever done.


Big ups to you roy, i took my son at 9 months and still take care of him without his mom to this day, he is 8 now, i was 18 when i had to mann up its a big responsibility especially at that age, but i wouldnt trade it for nada...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Co~signed u always have some bad apples just weed em out and tell them kick rocks the sticker car clubs have no tradition like most lowrider car clubs do


thats a big reason we are takin off stickers and putting up plaques, we dont want to be in the same catagory as sticker clubs, for most of us its about family friends and clean rides, something none of them have, gotta have morals pride and gain respect....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Who is GIB??? Alot of military people are stationed here from other places that dont have traditional car clubs, im not sticking up for them they screw the scene up for us, i figured all those guys would ruin the ave but i havent seen em there...The next time theres a big club show someone should invite the news out and show them the positive side of car clubs and lowriding that WE represent, we cant let people like that ruin the image for lo-los in the springs for all of us...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> thats a big reason we are takin off stickers and putting up plaques, we dont want to be in the same catagory as sticker clubs, for most of us its about family friends and clean rides, something none of them have, gotta have morals pride and gain respect....


:thumbsup:

Good words and Good idea on the sticker thing

When you have to earn a plaque you tend to understand the Pride and Comittment that comes along with it.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz happening CO!!! not tryin' to be an ass but these fake ass car clubs need to kick rocks!!! some of those cats might be cool but if you let sketchy ass peeps in your club it reflects bad on the club & other car clubs also...


Co-signed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Who is GIB??? Alot of military people are stationed here from other places that dont have traditional car clubs, im not sticking up for them they screw the scene up for us, i figured all those guys would ruin the ave but i havent seen em there...The next time theres a big club show someone should invite the news out and show them the positive side of car clubs and lowriding that WE represent, we cant let people like that ruin the image for lo-los in the springs for all of us...


The news said today it talked to the Prez and he said the idiot wasn't in the club


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Alamosa show was pretty good, lots of clean ass impalas, got pics but gotta start my photo bucket still, the cruise on the ave sucked ass, i think the only three people crusing were me, JD with the 65SS, and his girl with her regal, there were a couple cars from down there posted up at the walgreens parking lot but not rollin, the police werent really trippin or just didnt see me 3 wheeling all over...OH cant forget LUV4LACS and his crew with the verts, they were deffinetly on the ave and killin the scene, they had some super sweet impala verts at the show, big ups to you guys nice rides...Seen some southern fantasy cars and mario there.... Hop was good had some doin over 80inches got footage to prove it...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Alamosa show was pretty good, lots of clean ass impalas, got pics but gotta start my photo bucket still, the cruise on the ave sucked ass, i think the only three people crusing were me, JD with the 65SS, and his girl with her regal, there were a couple cars from down there posted up at the walgreens parking lot but not rollin, the police werent really trippin or just didnt see me 3 wheeling all over...OH cant forget LUV4LACS and his crew with the verts, they were deffinetly on the ave and killin the scene, they had some super sweet impala verts at the show, big ups to you guys nice rides...Seen some southern fantasy cars and mario there.... Hop was good had some doin over 80inches got footage to prove it...


 Get that photobucket going so we can see that shit!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Get that photobucket going so we can see that shit!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Everybody pre registered for denver???I still need to if i can...Is anyone gonna just drive up the day of show, you guys think there will be open spots the day of???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
bburton719
lacwood
*widefield in the house!!!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Everybody pre registered for denver???I still need to if i can...Is anyone gonna just drive up the day of show, you guys think there will be open spots the day of???


I think all of out guys that are gonna show are already registered but from what I understand there not sending out conformations until after the deadline which is this friday...you better send it in tomorrow!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I think all of out guys that are gonna show are already registered but from what I understand there not sending out conformations until after the deadline which is this friday...you better send it in tomorrow!


Shit!!! Thanks bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Shit!!! Thanks bro


Yeah man:h5:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

to: [email protected]


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> thats a big reason we are takin off stickers and putting up plaques, we dont want to be in the same catagory as sticker clubs, for most of us its about family friends and clean rides, something none of them have, gotta have morals pride and gain respect....


 plaques are the way to go


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> I think all of out guys that are gonna show are already registered but from what I understand there not sending out conformations until after the deadline which is this friday...you better send it in tomorrow!


Shit, in the past you would have to camp out overnight to get a spot the day of show. I heard that there are only a limited amount of spots, somewhere around 275. Once that is filled everyone will be turned away. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Get that photobucket going so we can see that shit!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


X2.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> Shit, in the past you would have to camp out overnight to get a spot the day of show. I heard that there are only a limited amount of spots, somewhere around 275. Once that is filled everyone will be turned away. :happysad:


I heard that too but I got an email from lowrider magazine the other day advertising for the denver show and it says 500 cars :dunno::dunno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Found this on youtube, its of the alamosa show this year!!!:thumbsup: My blue monte at 2:23...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Found this on youtube, its of the alamosa show this year!!!:thumbsup: My blue monte at 2:23...


I like how its all out on the grass like that, looks like a good turnout :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So much to do such little Time :happysad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> X2.


Car is looking good Cuzzin , I will be up there for the show in a couple weeks . Hopefully get to see the car in person


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gzking said:


> Car is looking good Cuzzin , I will be up there for the show in a couple weeks . Hopefully get to see the car in person


Thanks Cuz and you'll see the ride for sure 
Just confirmed days off with the bossman
Been registered since March and just booked my Hotel Room
If yous guys come up early and need somewhere to stay hit me up
We are going up Saturday so if you get here Friday you can stay at the pad 
You bringing your ride up?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> So much to do such little Time :happysad:


x 10000000000000:yessad::yessad::rant::banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> x 10000000000000:yessad::yessad::rant::banghead:


And I appreciate every minute you helped me on my ride to be behind for homie
If I can help you in any way hit me up fawker


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Alamosa show was pretty good, lots of clean ass impalas, got pics but gotta start my photo bucket still, the cruise on the ave sucked ass, i think the only three people crusing were me, JD with the 65SS, and his girl with her regal, there were a couple cars from down there posted up at the walgreens parking lot but not rollin, the police werent really trippin or just didnt see me 3 wheeling all over...*OH cant forget LUV4LACS and his crew with the verts, they were deffinetly on the ave and killin the scene, they had some super sweet impala verts at the show, big ups to you guys nice rides...*Seen some southern fantasy cars and mario there.... Hop was good had some doin over 80inches got footage to prove it...


thanks brotha, you guys had some nice cars too... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> And I appreciate every minute you helped me on my ride to be behind for homie
> If I can help you in any way hit me up fawker


Thanks for the offer bro, I was just chatting with Kiko about where im at with it.
im glad I could help you and now I can say "I helped make that happen" when looking at that pretty ass bish:biggrin:
I got a lot to do but I have to be realistic for now, its not gonna be great or what I want it to be this year but for me just being able to drive the fucker is gonna make me happy...if its good enough to get me in that's just icing on the cake:happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> thanks brotha, you guys had some nice cars too... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah man those rags were looking sick:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Yeah man those rags were looking sick:thumbsup:


You went too???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> You went too???


Nah just watched the youtube Scotty posted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nah just watched the youtube Scotty posted


me too

wish dat bish was clearer :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> me too
> 
> wish dat bish was clearer :happysad:


Hope he gets some pics up too


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*LUV4LACS*
*65 ave*
*HITSCCWidefieldCO*
*vynetyme*
:wave::wave::wave: what up fellas... man did the sun cook me yesterday :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Denist at 7a.m. shit is gonna suck, teeth cleaning...im out fellas work on posting those pics tomorrow...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> *LUV4LACS*
> *65 ave*
> *HITSCCWidefieldCO*
> *vynetyme*
> :wave::wave::wave: what up fellas... man did the sun cook me yesterday :happysad:


X2 Congrats on the show bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Cuz and you'll see the ride for sure
> Just confirmed days off with the bossman
> Been registered since March and just booked my Hotel Room
> If yous guys come up early and need somewhere to stay hit me up
> ...


We are going up for support no vehicle, our chapter will have 2 cars and 2 bikes. I am thinking I will leave PHX Thursday evening. I will hit you up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> *LUV4LACS*
> *65 ave*
> *HITSCCWidefieldCO*
> *vynetyme*
> :wave::wave::wave: what up fellas... man did the sun cook me yesterday :happysad:


I bet Alamosa gets hottttt
Where da pics Ken?:cheesy:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*PRESTIGIOUS put it down in Alamosa!!*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

thats all i took, my celly was dieing on me...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gzking said:


> We are going up for support no vehicle, our chapter will have 2 cars and 2 bikes. I am thinking I will leave PHX Thursday evening. I will hit you up!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> thats all i took, my celly was dieing on me...


who placed what and who's 64 rag is that?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> who placed what and who's 64 rag is that?


the 67 took 1st full custom AND Best in show
the 61 took 1st in verts and Best Lowrider
the 64 took 2nd in verts
RO 64 vert took 3rd in verts
the 96 fleet took 2nd in lux
Cipi took 1st in lux
the 64 hardtop took 1st in radical
the cutlass took 1st in 70s, and best display.

PRESTIGIOUS took Best Club too.. Chris came back after the show and told me there was an error as to why I didnt place... he gave me a 2nd place plaque (which after the fact it means much less to me) but its cool... he's human. *That 64 Vert is the homie Juans... badass vert super clean. *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

First day of summer today:thumbsup:


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

LUV4LACS said:


> *PRESTIGIOUS put it down in Alamosa!!*


gotta love them verts looked good in Alamosa 
all that chrome was hurtin peoples feelings 
i gotta get my hands on a 61 bubble rag man she was lookin right


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Good words and Good idea on the sticker thing
> 
> When you have to earn a plaque you tend to understand the Pride and Comittment that comes along with it.


THIS IS VERY TRUE I WAS IN THE CLUB FOR ALMOST 7 YEARS BEFORE I GOT PLAQUED UP AND IT DOES MAKE U LOOK AT THINGS DIFFERENT U DONT WANNA PUT UR CLUB NAME OUT THERE ON SOME BULLSHIT AND THATS NOT JUST THE RIDES ITS YOUR ATTITUDE AS WELL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I KNEW THAT DUMB ASS I MET HIM WHEN I WAS PUSHIN TIRES AT MY ***** I MEAN "MI GENTE" HE DIDNT EVEN NO HOW TO PUT THE TOP DOWN ON THAT LAC WE HAD TO HELP HIM :roflmao:BUT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT AT THAT SHOW HEY ROY WHERE THAT HOTEL AT HOMIE IM START LOOKIN MYSELF FOR SOMETHING I WANNA STAY SATURDAY NIGHT TOO BUT ILL SEE WHATS UP WIT THE POCKET CLOSER TO THAT TIME


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Colorado!!


 
What up papo!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave: What up??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up izzy :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What up izzy :biggrin:


 
What up Homie!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

:wave:wat up CO.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> :wave: What up??


get'n ready 4 sat .. 2 c what it dew...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> get'n ready 4 sat .. 2 c what it dew...


Wats goin on Sat???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

62' on c.s. craigslist for $5000.....Im about 5000 short:yessad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


 citywide car show...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

*GOT THE THREE WHEEL WORK'N*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> 62' on c.s. craigslist for $5000.....Im about 5000 short:yessad:


 ME TOO
:tears:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup layitlow:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


>


Looking good bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> citywide car show...


pics didnt show, where is it???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

bigcez posted it back one page


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> sup layitlow:wave:


wud up foo


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Looking good bro


right on homie wanted to paint it before lowrider.. aint going to happen ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's that deck Chuck :wow:


http://compare.ebay.com/like/280692644580?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> right on homie wanted to paint it before lowrider.. aint going to happen ...


You gonna hop at lowrider?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> right on homie wanted to paint it before lowrider.. aint going to happen ...


Don't feel bad looks like my trunk aint gonna be done either


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> pics didnt show, where is it???


It is up in broomfield. It is at Coronas mexican grill 2255 w. 136th ave. We start the registration from 10am to noon. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> You gonna hop at lowrider?


 talked to bret from lowrider about show hop he just said he has some clean hoppers hitt'n 80's sounds like he is bring every body from out of town :thumbsdown: dont no if any body from coLOWrado is in ... THATS COOL JUST CASUAL WILL B AT THE AFTER HOP............:ninja:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Don't feel bad looks like my trunk aint gonna be done either


 I HEAR YA ROY ILL HOP IT ONE MORE YEAR THEN ITS TIME FOR CHROME AND PAINT....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WAD UP CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> talked to bret from lowrider about show hop he just said he has some clean hoppers hitt'n 80's sounds like he is bring every body from out of town :thumbsdown: dont no if any body from coLOWrado is in ... THATS COOL JUST CASUAL WILL B AT THE AFTER HOP............:ninja:


 


orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 326885
> WAD UP CO


:wow:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was looking for the vin # chart.anyone know where to find it at?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> What up papo!!!!!:wave:



Que pajo loco...van a venir este fin de semana?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A storm out here taken from the train










and right after the storm this was taken 2 days ago


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone know how to get ahold of anthony with the patterened lincoln??? Need to get ahold of him asap....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

I need a couple pump tanks and end caps if anyone has some let me know...thanks....


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1964_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody know a company that can rechrome plastic??? The fender moldings for my car are discontinued and I can't find any at salvage. :angry: If you know let me know or if you know somebody with a 95 or 96 that has some let me know please


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Anybody know a company that can rechrome plastic??? The fender moldings for my car are discontinued and I can't find any at salvage. :angry: If you know let me know or if you know somebody with a 95 or 96 that has some let me know please


electroplating of elpaso can chrome plastic


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> electroplating of elpaso can chrome plastic


Thanks Larry, ill look into that. There's a guy that makes them on here but he wants 225 for just the fender ones


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Thanks Larry, ill look into that. There's a guy that makes them on here but he wants 225 for just the fender ones


Ya I know what your talking about I seen his add


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

For sale 1981 factory conversion convertible regal you guys seen it so I don't need to explain much it does have a 305 chevy engine with th 350 trans and some edebrock accessories on it I have driven this car to Denver from where I live which is like 3hrs and drove it home the same day a few times so it does run good. Has power top windows and driver seat it's a limited that was converted by the factory it says convertible on the title. The price is 7500 no offers or trades unless you want to trade for 75 100 dollar bills. call me lets talk in person fuck that pm shit 719-46-5828 Has a small stereo system and some gold mirrors and comes with the bumper kit it's not perfect but very rare and has lots of potential





















[/QUOTE]
]







[/QUOTE]
]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Thanks Larry, ill look into that. There's a guy that makes them on here but he wants 225 for just the fender ones


Hit up GT-Plating for Family discount Brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> I was looking for the vin # chart.anyone know where to find it at?


http://www.xframechevy.com/1960/vin-tag-decoding-1960-through-1964-chevrolet/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> For sale 1981 factory conversion convertible regal you guys seen it so I don't need to explain much it does have a 305 chevy engine with th 350 trans and some edebrock accessories on it I have driven this car to Denver from where I live which is like 3hrs and drove it home the same day a few times so it does run good. Has power top windows and driver seat it's a limited that was converted by the factory it says convertible on the title. The price is 7500 no offers or trades unless you want to trade for 75 100 dollar bills. call me lets talk in person fuck that pm shit *719-468-5828* Has a small stereo system and some gold mirrors and comes with the bumper kit it's not perfect but very rare and has lots of potential


]







[/QUOTE]
]







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

*Fixed*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 326885
> WAD UP CO


:thumbsup: Nice Ride





:thumbsdown: Shitty store


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup: Nice Ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure is the tires we bought are suppost to b brand new but wont turn white fuckin yellow walls n shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your right Roy my number is 719-468-5828 thanx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I need a couple pump tanks and end caps if anyone has some let me know...thanks....


I have both. I have two kandy blue tanks and 4 cce end caps with hardware. Let me know.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> I have both. I have two kandy blue tanks and 4 cce end caps with hardware. Let me know.


Blue tanks....blue Monte..........sounds like it was meant to be:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a chance to stay late at the shop tonite, did some welding on my a arms...eyes is like:420: but made some progress:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hit up GT-Plating for Family discount Brother


They do that plastic shit? The factory calls it mylar coating(like a saloon) what the contact info Roy?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> They do that plastic shit? The factory calls it mylar coating(like a saloon) what the contact info Roy?


I mean Balloon :|


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> They do that plastic shit? The factory calls it mylar coating(like a saloon) what the contact info Roy?


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/64900-GT-PLATING


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/278983-CHROME-POT-METAL-STAINLESS-PLASTIC..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Had a chance to stay late at the shop tonite, did some welding on my a arms...eyes is like:420: but made some progress:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Anybody know a company that can rechrome plastic??? The fender moldings for my car are discontinued and I can't find any at salvage. :angry: If you know let me know or if you know somebody with a 95 or 96 that has some let me know please


you talking the ones at the tops of the fenders? My boy got those aluminum ones, worth every dime and they ship quick. Those plastic ones a brittle and they'll still wrinkle and crack even after you replate them.


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Super shitty :x:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Anybody know a company that can rechrome plastic??? The fender moldings for my car are discontinued and I can't find any at salvage. :angry: If you know let me know or if you know somebody with a 95 or 96 that has some let me know please


BullDog Custom Chrome in Fort Collins does the spray on chrome. dosen't look bad at all.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/64900-GT-PLATING
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/278983-CHROME-POT-METAL-STAINLESS-PLASTIC..





lowlowlow said:


> you talking the ones at the tops of the fenders? My boy got those aluminum ones, worth every dime and they ship quick. Those plastic ones a brittle and they'll still wrinkle and crack even after you replate them.





JM6386 said:


> BullDog Custom Chrome in Fort Collins does the spray on chrome. dosen't look bad at all.


Thanks fellas:h5:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> BullDog Custom Chrome in Fort Collins does the spray on chrome. dosen't look bad at all.


Dude moved to Kansas or something and hasn't returned my emails


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> I have both. I have two kandy blue tanks and 4 cce end caps with hardware. Let me know.


Wats the price on em, the tanks and caps, might not need the tanks but do need end caps and hardware...LMK..thanks


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> Dude moved to Kansas or something and hasn't returned my emails


That sucks. I haven't talked to him in awhile either.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good colorado?!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up big bad CO! What hotel is everyone staying at for the denver super show???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up big bad CO! What hotel is everyone staying at for the denver super show???


Howard Johnson


where it's Ghettofabulousness is Unfuckwithable :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Howard Johnson
> 
> 
> where it's Ghettofabulousness is Unfuckwithable :biggrin:


:thumbsup:whats GOOD roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> :thumbsup:whats GOOD roy


Nada doggie just trying to get my bass in the ride and my timing on target
What's GOOD on your side homie?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Nada doggie just trying to get my bass in the ride and my timing on target
> What's GOOD on your side homie?


thats wats up hows it coming...and not alot just dropped off my bike at chuckies waitin 4 him to call hope its done so i can take it to the next meeting


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> thats wats up hows it coming...and not alot just dropped off my bike at chuckies waitin 4 him to call hope its done so i can take it to the next meeting


It's going just peeled open my box to reveal 2 blown speakers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody got some 10" subs for sale?* :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wats the price on em, the tanks and caps, might not need the tanks but do need end caps and hardware...LMK..thanks


I will take $20 for the pair of tanks and $20 for the pair of end caps with the hardware.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> It's going just peeled open my box to reveal 2 blown speakers


It is what i thought.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

N M coming threw T T T for C O


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> It is what i thought.


Yeah sucks but O'well

Is that because they was running on 2 ohm with all that power?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> N M coming threw T T T for C O


:wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:


Hows your car coming along bro?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Howard Johnson
> 
> 
> where it's Ghettofabulousness is Unfuckwithable :biggrin:


Wut up Roy how much are the rooms and how far is it from the show


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> I will take $20 for the pair of tanks and $20 for the pair of end caps with the hardware.


Deal homie ill PM you my number, are you in the springs???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> Hows your car coming along bro?


Like crapola homie

Trunk~ still waiting on a lil piece to be fiberglassed painted striped and leafed
panels to be made and upholstered
Stereo~blown subs and still need more mids
Engine compartment~Timings off need to pull engine to paint and install chrome parts not to mention few parts that are suppose to be on the way
Interior~looking for stock steering wheel to refurbish paint and install and steering column is loose
Looking for door sills also 
Well liner taking a fucking decade to be done because of guy trying to find more material
Need to install wing window regulators


But besides that I'm all GOOD homie,how bout you?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Which Howard Johnson U got contact info???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Roy how much are the rooms and how far is it from the show


They are like $50 and it's like 5 miles away


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Roy, My mom does upholstery and shes open right now she does really good work and has pic book if u wanna see it let me know she'll hook it up...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Like crapola homie
> 
> Trunk~ still waiting on a lil piece to be fiberglassed painted striped and leafed
> panels to be made and upholstered
> ...


so all the minor details.. the nickel and dimer type shit huh? My 63 is cool for the minute... I should be getting my skirts back from my homie that painted them this manana. Other than that.. I need to chill on spending so much $$ on this car. The last 6 months have been NON STOP with it. Next on my to do list is digital dash it. Then in the fall drop all the chrome undies, and redo it to make it perfect, and paint the belly, chrome the exhaust.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> so all the minor details.. the nickel and dimer type shit huh? My 63 is cool for the minute... I should be getting my skirts back from my homie that painted them this manana. Other than that.. I need to chill on spending so much $$ on this car. The last 6 months have been NON STOP with it. Next on my to do list is digital dash it. Then in the fall drop all the chrome undies, and redo it to make it perfect, and paint the belly, chrome the exhaust.


Yeah Nickel and Dimer shit but shit that will stop me from opening my Hood and Trunk :happysad:


If I had monies like you I'd yust buy 2 Undercarriages....One for Winter and One for Summer :biggrin:

Your chit looking GOOD bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Roy, My mom does upholstery and shes open right now she does really good work and has pic book if u wanna see it let me know she'll hook it up...


I got an interior guy

Just can't find the material


Can you ask her if she has a "CLASSIC" brand Marine Vinyl in "Celery" color for me?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah Nickel and Dimer shit but shit that will stop me from opening my Hood and Trunk :happysad:
> 
> 
> If I had monies like you I'd yust buy 2 Undercarriages....One for Winter and One for Summer :biggrin:
> ...


haha. thanks brotha, I promised wifey that id pay some nickel and dimer bills off from here to the end of the year. So its gonna be slow progress on my car for a lil bit. In fact im NOT going to show in Denver, ill be there but not taking a car. When I show my car next year ill be able to show full mirrors underneath so thats somthing to look forward too. Fred's 67 vert, and Anthony's Fleetwood has motivated me to kick it up a notch... so painted belly, full chrome undies and 20x20 here I come.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> haha. thanks brotha, I promised wifey that id pay some nickel and dimer bills off from here to the end of the year. So its gonna be slow progress on my car for a lil bit. In fact im NOT going to show in Denver, ill be there but not taking a car. When I show my car next year ill be able to show full mirrors underneath so thats somthing to look forward too. Fred's 67 vert, and Anthony's Fleetwood has motivated me to kick it up a notch... so painted belly, full chrome undies and 20x20 here I come.


Damn it's gonna be sick
You adding to the paint any ?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963...tZVintageQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

here u go Roy


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Damn it's gonna be sick
> You adding to the paint any ?


yea when Angelo comes back this way i'm going to have him go off with stripes and leaf. I kinda hope he dont come back this way til january though, cuz then ill have to dig deep to pay for what I want done.. Also I want all the leaf/stripes under the clear


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963...tZVintageQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> here u go Roy


HAHA


Yeah I seen that


Working on something locally though :happysad:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Yeah I seen that
> ...


ya for best results, local deals are always best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> ya for best results, local deals are always best!! :thumbsup:


O'well even if I gotsta keep chit closed I'll be clean doh :biggrin:


Fuck it, Denver, here come those Good Timers :yes:


One of very many


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> yea when Angelo comes back this way i'm going to have him go off with stripes and leaf. I kinda hope he dont come back this way til january though, cuz then ill have to dig deep to pay for what I want done.. Also I want all the leaf/stripes under the clear


That would be nice


The guy down here does some nice work also for probably half the price
You should check out my work done before committing to Angelo IMO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One of my speakers


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> One of my speakers


Duct tape that bitch:dunno:
That sucks bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Duct tape that bitch:dunno:
> :roflmao:
> That sucks bro


:yes:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

ROY .hay do u still have rooms at hj?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thirtymax said:


> ROY .hay do u still have rooms at hj?


I think we reserved a certain amount homie

You need one?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> That would be nice
> 
> 
> The guy down here does some nice work also for probably half the price
> You should check out my work done before committing to Angelo IMO


was he pricey? 


vynetyme said:


> One of my speakers


bumpin them Rancheras will rip ur woofs every time lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> One of my speakers


Holy shit, the speaker wire must have been pulled really hard to do that damage.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah sucks but O'well
> 
> Is that because they was running on 2 ohm with all that power?


No, speaker were just old and when you finally puts some real power to them, they just couldn't take it. You see that the surround is gone from the speaker, when that happens the voice coil starts to rub on the magnet causing it to blow over a period of time. At least the amp is fine.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> No, speaker were just old and when you finally puts some real power to them, they just couldn't take it. You see that the surround is gone from the speaker, when that happens the voice coil starts to rub on the magnet causing it to blow over a period of time. At least the amp is fine.


Yeah,at least _this_ amp is fine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> was he pricey?
> 
> Not at all
> bumpin them Rancheras will rip ur woofs every time lol


Lol,nah but on the reals I was told by a tech it was a bad Omen


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> That would be nice
> 
> 
> The guy down here does some nice work also for probably half the price
> You should check out my work done before committing to Angelo IMO





vynetyme said:


> One of my speakers





vynetyme said:


> Lol,nah but on the reals I was told by a tech it was a _*bad Omen*_


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I got an interior guy
> 
> Just can't find the material
> 
> ...


Ill see wat she has:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope to see everyone tomorrow at the show....either way...hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Last day for pre-reg for the denver show got mine!!!!! I called and they said even if u pre-reg and paid if u don't show up early on sat and set ur shit up u ain't guaranteed a spot just a heads up


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup colorado


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

yes let me know if you have one thanks


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Last day for pre-reg for the denver show got mine!!!!! I called and they said even if u pre-reg and paid if u don't show up early on sat and set ur shit up u ain't guaranteed a spot just a heads up


If the spots are that tight they should screen all the cars and only let the clean ones in the show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> If the spots are that tight they should screen all the cars and only let the clean ones in the show.



x100


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


> If the spots are that tight they should screen all the cars and only let the clean ones in the show.


X a million :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up CO? I'm on a serious hunt for some rear bumper fillers for my Regal. A few people are lookin for me, but if anyone knows of any please let me know! Dont have enough funds right now to order new ones, plus timeline for Denver is too short. Thanks CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Denver show sounds like a hassel I might not even go it's fucking overpriced anyway


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

QUOTE=cl1965ss;14217285]If the spots are that tight they should screen all the cars and only let the clean ones in the show.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a plan


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Denver show sounds like a hassel I might not even go it's fucking overpriced anyway


The lady was being snotty when we called to pay the prereg my wife asked her if we could go on sat to set up my girls bikes and she just laughed and said if u ain't there by sat morning at 10 setting up ur stuff even if u paid u might not get a spot......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

got my room reserved....now just gotta get the car done in timehno:hno:hno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> got my room reserved....now just gotta get the car done in timehno:hno:hno:


What else u got left josh¿


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> The lady was being snotty when we called to pay the prereg my wife asked her if we could go on sat to set up my girls bikes and she just laughed and said if u ain't there by sat morning at 10 setting up ur stuff even if u paid u might not get a spot......


so that means if we all wait in that long ass line all morning and there aint no spot even if we pre reg they gunna turn us away???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave: WHAT UP coLOWrado???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> O'well even if I gotsta keep chit closed I'll be clean doh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Fuck it, Denver, here come those Good Timers :yes:
> ...


VERY NICE AND CLEAN ROY A+


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> so that means if we all wait in that long ass line all morning and there aint no spot even if we pre reg they gunna turn us away???


I don't know man that would be some fucked up at least u will get the three bands


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> VERY NICE AND CLEAN ROY A+


Thanks Phillipa


Just trying to roll something with Pride homie Nothing More :happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

plague said:


> VERY NICE AND CLEAN ROY A+


X100


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Phillipa
> 
> 
> Just trying to roll something with Pride homie Nothing More :happysad:


CAR WAS NICE BEFORE BUT YOU MADE IT REAL HEAD TURNER, AND PUT YOUR OWN STAMP AND STYLE TO IT, ALL DAY DADDY, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD DOWN HERE THE UTAH GOODTIMES CHAPTER CAME OUT AND BRUNG SOME NICE RIDES TO MY WIFE S CHURCH CAR SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> CAR WAS NICE BEFORE BUT YOU MADE IT REAL HEAD TURNER, AND PUT YOUR OWN STAMP AND STYLE TO IT, ALL DAY DADDY, YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOOD DOWN HERE THE UTAH GOODTIMES CHAPTER CAME OUT AND BRUNG SOME NICE RIDES TO MY WIFE S CHURCH CAR SHOW


Thanks bRO,still a long road til I'm done but definately a GOOD start imo

Glad to hear the Utah Chapter reppin out there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> What else u got left josh¿


 A whole lot for me to be happy with it but im realistic now bro, not enough time or money to get to that point anytime soon so im just gonna get my lifts finished and clean it up a bit for now:happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> A whole lot for me to be happy with it but im realistic now bro, not enough time or money to get to that point anytime soon so im just gonna get my lifts finished and clean it up a bit for now:happysad:


U got da hook on angle iron and what was the price u got on da batteries I called hensley and they said they don't have any blems now and interstate said 45 I need 8


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> The lady was being snotty when we called to pay the prereg my wife asked her if we could go on sat to set up my girls bikes and she just laughed and said if u ain't there by sat morning at 10 setting up ur stuff even if u paid u might not get a spot......


That sux I'd rather throw some gas in my ride and cruise. Everybody going to Denver good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That sux I'd rather throw some gas in my ride and cruise. Everybody going to Denver good luck and be safe out there.


You not going Larry?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

cl1965ss said:


> If the spots are that tight they should screen all the cars and only let the clean ones in the show.


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> You not going Larry?


Naaaa


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> U got da hook on angle iron and what was the price u got on da batteries I called hensley and they said they don't have any blems now and interstate said 45 I need 8


I got some left over ill give you bro...probably about 8 feet worth, come by the shop and get it tomorrow if you want, ill be there from 8 probably til around 2. I haven't even got the batteries yet bro but was gonna go through interstate anyway, I gotta creep around the shop tomorrow looking for cores though :ninja::shh:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't think I'm going to the show either too overpriced and The National Western Complex is too small and sucks as a venue, just my oppinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Naaaa


I missed the last 2 ,got dat itch now (No Crabbies) :happysad:

I'd rather go to the Pueblo one if given the choice but will be an experience this year with the new location 
Why you missing,work?
JR and Chrisladen going?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> I don't know man that would be some fucked up at least u will get the three bands


damn i hope i get 3 bands last year in denver i only got 2 bands for my bike??:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> damn i hope i get 3 bands last year in denver i only got 2 bands for my bike??:dunno:


I asked her and she say u get three and on the bottom of the reg form it says three for bkes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I missed the last 2 ,got dat itch now (No Crabbies) :happysad:
> 
> I'd rather go to the Pueblo one if given the choice but will be an experience this year with the new location
> Why you missing,work?
> JR and Chrisladen going?


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Here ya go JR*


http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/2446463963.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Here ya go JR*
> 
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/2446463963.html


Badass:wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> O'well even if I gotsta keep chit closed I'll be clean doh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Fuck it, Denver, here come those Good Timers :yes:
> ...


your car looks good bro... damn!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> your car looks good bro... damn!!!!


Thanks Ken



Lil different from the norm but that is what I was shooting for :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

was up roy no meeting this week end??:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> was up roy no meeting this week end??:dunno:


I don't believe so I Bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> I asked her and she say u get three and on the bottom of the reg form it says three for bkes


alright cool shit i guess jus go up and see what happens then ha


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I don't believe so I Bro


k jus checkin brotha


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Lil different from the norm but that is what I was shooting for :biggrin:


I like it..... the color is easy on the eyes :420: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> I like it..... the color is easy on the eyes :420: :420: :420: :h5:


Thanks 


Yeah the color is crazy,changes a few different shades of Green
Goes well with chrome and Gold also :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks roy went to look at it in person the other day.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> thanks roy went to look at it in person the other day.


:wow:


and? :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

not sure.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

See everyone who is coming up to our show today out there. If you are traveling...be safe!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> See everyone who is coming up to our show today out there. If you are traveling...be safe!


Good luck at the show today Ceez hope you have alot of entrants.

Wish I could make it'


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Ill be workin on the cadi, take pics for us Ceez:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I missed the last 2 ,got dat itch now (No Crabbies) :happysad:
> 
> I'd rather go to the Pueblo one if given the choice but will be an experience this year with the new location
> Why you missing,work?
> JR and Chrisladen going?


I can just layoff and go that means take days off but I just don't feel like going this year Jr will be working and I don't think Chris is gonna go either.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can just layoff and go that means take days off but I just don't feel like going this year Jr will be working and I don't think Chris is gonna go either.


That sucks dog I looked forward to seeing yous crazy fawkers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 2 all chrome pumps for sale $300 call 719-468-5828


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Just ran out of wire on the 220v welder...right in the middle of my a-arm:banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Just ran out of wire on the 220v welder...right in the middle of my a-arm:banghead:


That sux bro especially when your getting into your work


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That sux bro especially when your getting into your work


Yeah for sure, I just finished one and was rolling right along on the next:tears:...just another setback, ill finish it Monday or Tuesday I guess


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That sux bro especially when your getting into your work


Yeah for sure, I just finished one and was rolling right along on the next:tears:...just another setback, ill finish it Monday or Tuesday I guess


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado?!*:wave::wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I did get my switches wired and installed and cable run to the trunk though:happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> I did get my switches wired and installed and cable run to the trunk though:happysad:


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> Whats up CO? I'm on a serious hunt for some rear bumper fillers for my Regal. A few people are lookin for me, but if anyone knows of any please let me know! Dont have enough funds right now to order new ones, plus timeline for Denver is too short. Thanks CO!


ANYONE :dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Good luck at the show today Ceez hope you have alot of entrants.
> 
> Wish I could make it'


We had a good turnout today, thanks to everyone who made it out today. Will post some pics later.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving slow


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages moving slow


:yessad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics keep em coming


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

That is all i have, so thanks to everyone who came out. From me and my family we will see you on the streets.:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


> That is all i have, so thanks to everyone who came out. From me and my family we will see you on the streets.:wave:


Beautiful familia bro and great pics!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

very nice pics...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice pics! Makes me want to go to shows in the co! Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics look good Chuck! I heard the weather was really warm out! Looks like it was pretty nice event! Who's all going to the Super Show? I plan on going.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! Haven't even been on here in a while... Big Ups to City Wide Denver & all the denver rydaz had a gang of fun!!! the show was fun!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& We did our pre-reg & the lady was cool... $25 for 3 wristbands cant beat that


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

where's everybody @?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


>


Damn......would LOVE to have his car!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> where's everybody @?


Probally working on there car's for the denver show.:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> where's everybody @?


Chillin :werd:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> where's everybody @?


Chillin :werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


> Probally working on there car's for the denver show.:dunno:


Thats where i should be!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:ninja::shh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> :ninja::shh:


How did your car do yesterday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Me and the Fam decided to take the other toy out for some fun.
Had a blast Colorado has some nice trails :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Me and the Fam decided to take the other toy out for some fun.
> Had a blast Colorado has some nice trails :yes:


:thumbsup:looks like a GoodTime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :thumbsup:looks like a GoodTime


It was great can't wait to do it again
These new yeeps are amazing


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!!! 

Congrats to City Wide C.C. for throwing a good show!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm lookin for one 88 spoke all chrome Dayton. Anyone got one?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave::wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave:


What up Big Sean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean? So who's taking over Rollerz in Pueblo now that you moved??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up Sean? So who's taking over Rollerz in Pueblo now that you moved??


What's up Tiburon :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And I think he said Chucks was taking over in his absence as Prez and Cip as VP


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

nada bro wud it do homie


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got a new crib with a big ass detached garagge, moving a biotch but i wont mind once im on a project in my new palace...:thumbsup: Anyone need some welding done LMK....


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just got a new crib with a big ass detached garagge, moving a biotch but i wont mind once im on a project in my new palace...:thumbsup: Anyone need some welding done LMK....


 Let me know if you need help, are you still in the feild??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> wud up foo


nada big homie when is the dever show


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just got a new crib with a big ass detached garagge, moving a biotch but i wont mind once im on a project in my new palace...:thumbsup: Anyone need some welding done LMK....


Congrats Scotty, I got a garage for the wife and a detached 2.5 car garage for me but unfortunately all my tools are at work so its just kinda full of the wifes shit at the moment


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

looks like i wont be going to the denver show


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

I know the feelin josh, the old ladys take over everything lol:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Congrats Scotty, I got a garage for the wife and a detached 2.5 car garage for me but unfortunately all my tools are at work so its just kinda full of the wifes shit at the moment


Hey dog any chance you can gets some masking chit?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Hey dog any chance you can gets some masking chit?


sup roy:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> sup roy:wave:


Not much homie running around wit my head cut off


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Not much homie running around wit my head cut off


shit hoime just like me than


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hey dog any chance you can gets some masking chit?


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!!


 
:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!!





Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> :wave:


:wave:sup homies


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

65 ave said:


> Let me know if you need help, are you still in the feild??


 Appriciate it bro ill let you know, yup still in the field off cabellero...got a nice garage if you ever need help with anything on the caddy LMK...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Congrats Scotty, I got a garage for the wife and a detached 2.5 car garage for me but unfortunately all my tools are at work so its just kinda full of the wifes shit at the moment


Thanks bro.. im already moving some of my shop shit so that dont happen to me right away lol... sounds like our cribs are almost the same but i got a pit in my garage to work under cars in....come by and peep it some time bro im off cabellero...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Izzy & Josh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... and if anyone still needs rooms, the Quality Inn on 48th is not sold out yet, they have good prices & the parking lot is huge!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thanks bro.. im already moving some of my shop shit so that dont happen to me right away lol... sounds like our cribs are almost the same but i got a pit in my garage to work under cars in....come by and peep it some time bro im off cabellero...


Yeah ill come by sometime for sure. Cabellero huh, you didn't go very far, lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :wave:sup homies


 
What up!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> ... and if anyone still needs rooms, the Quality Inn on 48th is not sold out yet, they have good prices & the parking lot is huge!!!


 I just called they said they was full so I booked at best inn on quebec and it was 47 bucks they said it is one exit away from the show


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Colorado what's good?! Looks like the Super Show will be fun! Hopefully the new venue will spark something new! I am really lookin fwd to seeing you all there!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Colorado what's good?! Looks like the Super Show will be fun! Hopefully the new venue will spark something new! I am really lookin fwd to seeing you all there!


 X100


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Colorado what's good?! Looks like the Super Show will be fun! Hopefully the new venue will spark something new! I am really lookin fwd to seeing you all there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just called they said they was full so I booked at best inn on quebec and it was 47 bucks they said it is one exit away from the show


Sounds good, the bathroom sink flooded at the telly i stayed at last year and some one pulled the fire alarm at 3 in the mornin...:guns:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just called they said they was full so I booked at best inn on quebec and it was 47 bucks they said it is one exit away from the show


IDK I talked to the manager earlier today & he wants to fill it up w/ jus lowrider peeps cuz then there will be less issues w/ peeps complaining & all that, real cool peeps & no more than 5 mins from the complex if that...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:






























*GOT SKIRTS? *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Sounds good, the bathroom sink flooded at the telly i stayed at last year and some one pulled the fire alarm at 3 in the mornin...:guns:


 Haha I would of been mad


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> IDK I talked to the manager earlier today & he wants to fill it up w/ jus lowrider peeps cuz then there will be less issues w/ peeps complaining & all that, real cool peeps & no more than 5 mins from the complex if that...


 Maybe u got da puerto rican hook up LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> *GOT SKIRTS? *


Stop teasin


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Stop teasin


 NO TEASIN... MOTAVATION


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> NO TEASIN... MOTAVATION


Shit bro I gots so much chit on my plate to do it aint even funny

I aint trippin though I should be in a better place by the Pueblo show
Your chits looking really GOOD bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I did find a place that sells my Interior material in Mississippi though and ordered some more yards :biggrin:
And I am now buying some mids for da turd


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

cl1965ss said:


> That is all i have, so thanks to everyone who came out. From me and my family we will see you on the streets.:wave:


Great Pics Homie! Wish I went............


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Maybe u got da puerto rican hook up LOL


yeah probably lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just called they said they was full so I booked at best inn on quebec and it was 47 bucks they said it is one exit away from the show


A little farther then one exit, more like 10-15 minutes away


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

sasisneros said:


> A little farther then one exit, more like 10-15 minutes away


Thats coo I google mapped it and the show is on like exit 276 and the hotel is on almost 278 so like two exits away hopefully I dont get lost haha


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thats coo I google mapped it and the show is on like exit 276 and the hotel is on almost 278 so like two exits away hopefully I dont get lost haha


I usually stay at the courtyard marriot or the comfort inn and suites on quebec. Its easy to find. You wont get lost


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> I usually stay at the courtyard marriot or the comfort inn and suites on quebec. Its easy to find. You wont get lost


Where u guys staying at this time?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Shit bro I gots so much chit on my plate to do it aint even funny
> 
> I aint trippin though I should be in a better place by the Pueblo show
> Your chits looking really GOOD bRO :thumbsup:


Does that mean you ain't coming to denver?


----------



## naparra (Apr 3, 2010)

hey ken, you coming to denver?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was listening to the lowrider tour commercial on 107.5 in denver & they said over 500 cars... thought everyone was sayin' they only can fit 200? IDK...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I was listening to the lowrider tour commercial on 107.5 in denver & they said over 500 cars... thought everyone was sayin' they only can fit 200? IDK...


Bait and switch.:dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Where u guys staying at this time?


Not sure yet. I need to decide cause time is winding down!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO...been a minute...just trying to recover from the show....the wifes birthday...and court....now to get ready for the LRM show....big thanks to all who came out and supported our 2nd annual show....especially you out of towners...I really appreciate it. 

I have some room at my house for those of you needing a place to crash for the Denver show.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Colorado


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I was listening to the lowrider tour commercial on 107.5 in denver & they said over 500 cars... thought everyone was sayin' they only can fit 200? IDK...


That's what I said was on that email I got from lowrider a few weeks ago:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO...been a minute...just trying to recover from the show....the wifes birthday...and court....now to get ready for the LRM show....big thanks to all who came out and supported our 2nd annual show....especially you out of towners...I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have some room at my house for those of you needing a place to crash for the Denver show.


cool im'ma give all the out of town homies your address!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Bait and switch.:dunno:


something... we'll see how they gonna do it!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up fes


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

I pay my chrome bill before my phone bill cause im a real lowrider.... Heard that shit in a song, if i was that broke it would be true tho...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats good everyone, whos ready for Denver??? Lots to do still, its crunch time....Hows the whips comin??? Heard of a show on saturday at Harrison HS, probably wont be very big seein how everyone still workin on gettin whips ready....Anyone got any pointers on layin patterns in paint??? Im gonna do my truck myself i think, got 6 colors of gray, black, and silver and like 25 rolls of tape, ive never laid patterns so if it looks bad you guys know why lol... If anyone knows what there doin and would like to help me out LMK, I could use the help... Good luck on getting those whips ready cant wait too see CO dion it BIG this year!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
fesboogie
lacwood+
Sup fellas, hows the whips lookin???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> HITSCCWidefieldCO
> fesboogie
> ...


 Wut up scott u got a plasma cutter I need to cut my wifes dropmounts off so I can put her trailing arms backs to stock


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

What up CO! I aint in no club so I got love for all yall I was just thinking maybe next year We should put together something for saturday night at one of those ball rooms at the tellys close to the show and get every one together for a big party before the show. Just to show Everyone the unity of Lowriders. Just a thought but shit why not its too soon to throw something together before next weekend. :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 ave said:


> What up CO! I aint in no club so I got love for all yall I was just thinking maybe next year We should put together something for saturday night at one of those ball rooms at the tellys close to the show and get every one together for a big party before the show. Just to show Everyone the unity of Lowriders. Just a thought but shit why not its too soon to throw something together before next weekend. :h5:


Good Times has a place lined out with DJ the night before
You know you welcome homie


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Good Times has a place lined out with DJ the night before
> You know you welcome homie


 I got you some paper, tape, scotchbrite, and a tac cloth in my truck right now


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

65 ave said:


> What up CO! I aint in no club so I got love for all yall I was just thinking maybe next year We should put together something for saturday night at one of those ball rooms at the tellys close to the show and get every one together for a big party before the show. Just to show Everyone the unity of Lowriders. Just a thought but shit why not its too soon to throw something together before next weekend. :h5:


Good idea bro we are with it...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up scott u got a plasma cutter I need to cut my wifes dropmounts off so I can put her trailing arms backs to stock


No plasma but i got angle grinders i use...LMK...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> HITSCCWidefieldCO
> fesboogie
> ...


I got a ton of work to do bro, friday after work im gonna pull all the front suspension off, Saturday weld the rest of the reinforcements on the frame and lower arms, fronts are done just gotta pop in new ballpoints...then try to get it all back in..gonna be a long hot day welding. I plan on getting my batteries tomorrow and still need some fittings too, after that I gotta wire it all up and hope it works! And I got a bigger list of shit for everything else:ugh:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> No plasma but i got angle grinders i use...LMK...


I cant really get a angle grinder in there i am gon n/a try on sat again the plasma would have been cake in there thanks though man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good josh & scottie!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I cant really get a angle grinder in there i am gon n/a try on sat again the plasma would have been cake in there thanks though man


I got a plasma at the shop man, it only cuts up to 3/16 inch though...it will probably do it, may not be that clean though...I used it for my a arms and it worked descent


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I got a plasma at the shop man, it only cuts up to 3/16 inch though...it will probably do it, may not be that clean though...I used it for my a arms and it worked descent


Or I got a pretty bad ass cut off wheel that cuts straight not to the side and its like 8 inches long(no ****) I use it for everything and it does good, disc is 4 inch instead of the regular 3 too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

holiday inn on bannock ROad $89 bucks a night with the ROLLERZ ONLY group rate if anybody needs a ROom reservations need to be made by sat


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Sup Fes hows the Fam and whips...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I pay my chrome bill before my phone bill cause im a real lowrider.... Heard that shit in a song, if i was that broke it would be true tho...


what rock you been under bro thats an old saying lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> cool im'ma give all the out of town homies your address!!! lol


LOL....loco...seriously bro...if you and the fam need to crash....I got an extra room.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From Saturdays Show!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Right on roy ! Sounds coo, if I make it up there saturday ill hit you up. Im always down for a Goodtime :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I got you some paper, tape, scotchbrite, and a tac cloth in my truck right now


Thanks again Josh


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody have some 1/16 or 1/8 inch steel i wanna make my daughter some custom fenders before the denver show i need about a 3 by 3 sheet pm me


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anybody have some 1/16 or 1/8 inch steel i wanna make my daughter some custom fenders before the denver show i need about a 3 by 3 sheet pm me


that willl be sick bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what rock you been under bro thats an old saying lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Im only 26 bro, must be old like my grandpa lol....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what rock you been under bro thats an old saying lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Im only 26 bro, must be old like my grandpa lol....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> MOSTHATED CC said:
> 
> 
> > what rock you been under bro thats an old saying lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Sup Fes hows the Fam and whips...


everything good homie can't complain!!! you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Where you guys getting you solenoids from in town? About how much?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Where you guys getting you solenoids from in town? About how much?


I get my from part stores its a starter solenoid for a 76 ford bronco i get 1 from each part store in town and if it blows later on i take it back and exchange it they have a lifetime warranty


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

They usually run like 10 bucks a piece


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I get my from part stores its a starter solenoid for a 76 ford bronco i get 1 from each part store in town and if it blows later on i take it back and exchange it they have a lifetime warranty


Scandelous:roflmao:
Thanks ricky, let me know if you wanna come by the shop to cut on your wifes car this Saturday


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Scandelous:roflmao:
> Thanks ricky, let me know if you wanna come by the shop to cut on your wifes car this Saturday


Man that would be tight josh im gonna hit u up im gonna try with the angle grinder first but if no luck i will hit u up for sure:biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> everything good homie can't complain!!! you?


Same old chit, tryin to get this truck painted and ready for the denver show, just got a new crib with a bad ass garage, just trying to stay above the water...:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Same old chit, tryin to get this truck painted and ready for the denver show, just got a new crib with a bad ass garage, just trying to stay above the water...:thumbsup:


coo cool datz whutz up, congratz!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up scott u got a plasma cutter I need to cut my wifes dropmounts off so I can put her trailing arms backs to stock


cut that chanel out to dawg its 4 inches lower from stock if thats what ur tryin to do shits alot of work id rather put adjustable trailing arms and slip yoke adjust to stock more easy than tryin to make that shit stock again and also los hit me up sayin i had to sign somethin for the title pm me let me no


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> cut that chanel out to dawg its 4 inches lower from stock if thats what ur tryin to do shits alot of work id rather put adjustable trailing arms and slip yoke adjust to stock more easy than tryin to make that shit stock again and also los hit me up sayin i had to sign somethin for the title pm me let me no


Yea i know man cutting the dropmounts off aont gonna be the problem just trying to cut out the square tubing thats in there is gonna be the problem i cant really get a cutting wheel in there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thread Information
There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
raiderhater719 LOS_RUTHLESS


RUTHLESS TAKEOVER haha wut up big LOS


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HAHA WHAT UP RICK THATS FUNNY IM USED TO EVERYONE CALLIN ME LIL LOS NO **** BUT CUZ OF MY AGE HAHA THATS A 1ST AND NOT SHIT CHARGING THE BATTERIES AND CATCHIN UP ON LIL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

but i think i messed something up on my front pump im bout to go check it out its hittin up real slow idk i hope once these batteries charge thats whats wrong they were dead dead all of them reading under 13Vs im bout to roll out thou i gotta put my other pump together just got a new one ill talk to yall later time to put in a lil bit of work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Does that mean you ain't coming to denver?


Yeah I'll be there


Nice pics btw you and Ceez

Sorry I couldn't make it but Times getting tight (no joto) and my shitbox still looks like a serote


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Where you guys getting you solenoids from in town? About how much?


I'll be goin threw springs tomorrow afternoon. I can drop some off. Accumax Solenoids $10 each. Let me know or hit me up. Autozone is 13.99 for crap solenoids.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> I'll be goin threw springs tomorrow afternoon. I can drop some off. Accumax Solenoids $10 each. Let me know or hit me up. Autozone is 13.99 for crap solenoids.


Damn too late, I got some this afternoon. Next time I guess


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> I'll be goin threw springs tomorrow afternoon. I can drop some off. Accumax Solenoids $10 each. Let me know or hit me up. Autozone is 13.99 for crap solenoids.


 Imo all the small solenoids are crap the only good one are the big one but they cost like 60 bucks a piece but atleast u get a warranty with the autozone ones thats why i usually pick them up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I'll be there
> 
> 
> Nice pics btw you and Ceez
> ...


 Stop


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> I'll be goin threw springs tomorrow afternoon. I can drop some off. Accumax Solenoids $10 each. Let me know or hit me up. Autozone is 13.99 for crap solenoids.


I sent you a txt bro, let me know what's up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Stop


What up Jaws :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up CO?dont know if anyone is looking for a project but im selling my 63 vert.im asking 10gs.if someone wants to see it i can send them pics from my phone to theres or you can stop by and check it out in person.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Imo all the small solenoids are crap the only good one are the big one but they cost like 60 bucks a piece but atleast u get a warranty with the autozone ones thats why i usually pick them up


I've been running the same accumax solenoids in my ride for goin on 3 summers. I toasted one cause my ground hit it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!

... I know dis is really short notice & everyone gett'n ready for the super show but there's a local show @ harrison on saturday that needs our help... itz for their football team & itz from 10am to 3pm. If you have a car you could take up there im sure they would appreciated...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Jaws :wave:


Not much


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!!
> 
> ... I know dis is really short notice & everyone gett'n ready for the super show but there's a local show @ harrison on saturday that needs our help... itz for their football team & itz from 10am to 3pm. If you have a car you could take up there im sure they would appreciated...


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be in denver for about an hour or two today. If anyone needs any parts i can take them up and meet you where i'll be. Hit me up before noon if you need anything.

I have-

Solenoids $10.00
Chrome motors $105.00
1pr 8in Cylinders $100.00
3/8 checks $10.00
Keys $10.00 
SW Ext. $2.00 
Chrome 3/8 slowdowns $20.00


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I need solenoids buddy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

1 gallon Metallic Blue Paint for sale...pm if interested.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I need solenoids buddy


Sorry fes, I was already out of town when i seen you needed some. I didnt hear from anyone before i left so i didnt take anything. My bad bROtha!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th of July weekend!! 




Oldie but goodie...I miss this car...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

*car show*

Whats up everyone just want to let everyone know about are show this year if you need more info call 720-495-2911 or 303-478-6212 its going to be big just look were its going down and that should say it all


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got out the garage for the night, late one again, back at it at 8 a.m., got to be dedicated to get what you want!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just got out the garage for the night, late one again, back at it at 8 a.m., got to be dedicated to get what you want!!!!:thumbsup:


Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin:420:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin:420:


X2 :happysad:

My chit is all apart


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lacwood*  
Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin











X2









My chit is all apart 

X3 Me too, back to the garage to try to get a little closer... anyone know where i can rent a spray booth???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin:420:


I'm not even out of work long enough to think about a car this shit is crazy right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm not even out of work long enough to think about a car this shit is crazy right now


How you been Mr.San Jose?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Originally Posted by *lacwood*
> Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin
> 
> 
> ...



X4 but I just got off of work and headed to Chucks...but my bucket is still in a 100 pieces.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Originally Posted by *lacwood*
> Im headed to work right now, shit im tired but gotta try to get this car rollin
> 
> 
> ...


I know there is on gunnison and circle area if u need exact directions call me scott i think he does it for 40 bucks a day and u can do it at fort carson aswell


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado?:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FROM THE CITYWIDE SHOW...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

gett'n ready for lowrider....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got done working on the ride for the day:uh:had to takeover on the kid duty so wifee can go her thang. Didn't get much done, imma have to try to sweet talk her into letting me be gone all day tomorrow or its gonna take a miracle to get this bitch rollinhno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got my conformation for the denver show today....pressure is onhno::wow::barf:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Got my conformation for the denver show today....pressure is onhno::wow::barf:


x2 :banghead:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Got my conformation for the denver show today....pressure is onhno::wow::barf:


I havent got mine yet WTF


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> How you been Mr.San Jose?


working like crazy and tired as fuck bro how you been??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I havent got mine yet WTF


Im special


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Im special


I do agree josh u r SPECIAL haha  i checked my mail and i got mine too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I do agree josh u r SPECIAL haha  i checked my mail and i got mine too


Special educated maybe:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

RO 4 LIFE said:


>


Yeah buddy!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Where are the Rollerz staying at and what motel info you got ? Might make it but not sure


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got out the garage for the night back at it tomorrow, Yo Josh yall dont have any spray booths i can rent for a couple days ??? Need to spray my truck asap...Ricky gonna see wats up with the booth on fort carson my grandfather is retired so maybe he can if all else fails...Would like to spray tomorrow night or monday morning, or even sooner chit...LMK


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Still havent reserved my telly for the show....shit.....im slackin, just no time for other shit with everything on the truck and moving....im out for the night text me if you can help me out Josh thanks bro....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry bro they don't do shit like that at my work, all our booths are converted over for waterborne paint so it wouldn't work anyways..sorry bro, wish I coulda helped


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BMH sent me the wrong fuckin cups:guns:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

wheres the GT party at on saturday we tryin to have a GOOD TIME


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> BMH sent me the wrong fuckin cups:guns:


:machinegun:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up Colorado homies? This is going to be up there next week and i'm trying to leave it there  Make an offer with the trailer and display included.... PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> BMH sent me the wrong fuckin cups:guns:


What kind you need?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows it going Colorado?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> What kind you need?


I think I got some from a homie ill find out later for sure


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

A big:thumbsup:to JD for coming through on the deep cups.
brand new even:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

woohooo gettin on a train and going home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> working like crazy and tired as fuck bro how you been??


Been better than_ deserve bRO just trying to get chit straight with the ride so I can half ass show for Denver_
_ Been working also thanks to the yob god_


WestsideRider said:


> What up Colorado homies? This is going to be up there next week and i'm trying to leave it there  Make an offer with the trailer and display included.... PM me if interested. Thanks!


Great yob in taking that Regal to the next level :thumbsup:


lacwood said:


> A big:thumbsup:to JD for coming through on the deep cups.
> brand new even:biggrin:


great to hear :yes: :hi5:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> woohooo gettin on a train and going home


That's gotta be a long ass drive :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> A big:thumbsup:to JD for coming through on the deep cups.
> brand new even:biggrin:


:h5:and thank Roy for the last minute search:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :h5:and thank Roy for the last minute search:worship:


Glad you found it :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


Whutz Good homie!!! were you able to finish?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good homie!!! were you able to finish?


Almost :happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Ready to spray the truck, cuttin it close this year but from what im hearing so is everyone else, good luck to everyone gettin their cars ready and if i can help in any way LMK...Happy 4th to everyone and their Fams....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


> What up Colorado homies? This is going to be up there next week and i'm trying to leave it there  Make an offer with the trailer and display included.... PM me if interested. Thanks!


Seen this in Vegas....clean car....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy fourth of July COLORADO


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Happy fourth of July COLORADO


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya it's a long ride Roy it's a 3 1/2 hr car ride and culd take up 12hrs or longer to get that train that far it's crazy I had to put my train together in the yard today air test it and take it over to coolidge kansas and spot it to be filled. It was a grain train then we caught a van ride the rest of the way


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)

we wil be rafflin off a xbox 360 connect a rollaway toolbox and more and havin a 21 and over raffle bottles of liquor hope to see you there


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup layitlow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya it's a long ride Roy it's a 3 1/2 hr car ride and culd take up 12hrs or longer to get that train that far it's crazy I had to put my train together in the yard today air test it and take it over to coolidge kansas and spot it to be filled. It was a grain train then we caught a van ride the rest of the way


Damn that sucks that it's so long,I kinda figured it was long and boring.Especially on the way home.But 12.5 hours :wow:
At least the monies are Good :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout::wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Good morning CO...


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO? Just got off the phone with Lowrider. It is an all indoor show! I`m takin a full display now! I dont know about that $45 electricity fee though!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Damn that sucks that it's so long,I kinda figured it was long and boring.Especially on the way home.But 12.5 hours :wow:
> At least the monies are Good :yes:


ya you gotta meet trains it's a single track with traffic flowing both directions so thats what takes long


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Im gonna be n Denver on July 22nd, 23rd, & 24th.....at the Tattoo Convention....u will find me ai the Klika/Bodyroc booth....come thru and get ur car clubs plaques on ya or just a tattoo u been wanting....get at me for bookings.....i will post pics later...or u can ck me out on our facebook page....INK CITY TATTOOS & PIERCINGS.....alot of my pics are tagged and i do have a portfolio page....get at me.....832-329-9432.........


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew CO!!!


will c sunday...:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> will c sunday...:biggrin:


Hell yea haha


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:ninja::ninja:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good morning foo's


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

What up colorado? Was wondering if they still accepting registration for the show in denver this weekn?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

I THINK IT HAD TO BE IN BY THA 24TH BUT I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

THE 24TH OF JUNE THAT IS HAHA


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

So they not accepting any more entries? Not even day of show?


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

CLA BBQ sat july 9th at 3pm at berkely park 46th and Tennyson across from lakeside amusement park CLA will be bbq some burgers and dogs its a potluck to feed the lowriders showing at the supershow plz bring a side and all is welcome.. this is a CLA event plz come support us thanks!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MEMORIESCC said:


> CLA BBQ sat july 9th at 3pm at berkely park 46th and Tennyson across from lakeside amusement park CLA will be bbq some burgers and dogs its a potluck to feed the lowriders showing at the supershow plz bring a side and all is welcome.. this is a CLA event plz come support us thanks!!!


Sounds like a plan


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> So they not accepting any more entries? Not even day of show?


Yea they are accepting day of the show but no more pre reg


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay thanks guys, kind of a last minute thing but mite take the bikes up there...was in grand junction for a week for worl just came back to nm today...so I mite go. Just alot of diving tho..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Okay thanks guys, kind of a last minute thing but mite take the bikes up there...was in grand junction for a week for worl just came back to nm today...so I mite go. Just alot of diving tho..


from what i understand i think you can go up and put your bike in on sat and just pay day of show cost i think they said if you go up sunday its not 4 sure you will get a spot


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

what up CO!! Hope to see everyone out at the show on sunday.:wave:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool..so I mite check it out, see how colorado putting it down. :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Cool..so I mite check it out, see how colorado putting it down. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

been a minute since i been on here, Wuts good CO?! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Okay thanks guys, kind of a last minute thing but mite take the bikes up there...was in grand junction for a week for worl just came back to nm today...so I mite go. Just alot of diving tho..


:thumbsup: See you up there....  
Hit me up...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I heard the show is indoor on a dirt floor... any truth to that? Its where the stock show is at right? Gonna smell like horse shit... :naughty:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup: See you up there....
> Hit me up...


For sure bro, but I'm still up in the air with going...hope I make it...:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

LUV4LACS said:


> I heard the show is indoor on a dirt floor... any truth to that? Its where the stock show is at right? Gonna smell like horse shit... :naughty:


thats what i heard too my cousin said they had a boxing event ther few years back and just put plastic all over the grouund:ugh:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how they're going to set it up, but I went to a swap meet in the winter and it was like a fuckin maze, cars and stuff were everywhere, very little natural lighting.



LUV4LACS said:


> I heard the show is indoor on a dirt floor... any truth to that? Its where the stock show is at right? Gonna smell like horse shit... :naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Big thanks to Carlos and Ricky of Ruthless for the much needed help tonight :thumbsup:
Also thanks to those who offered a hand as well:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> I'm not sure how they're going to set it up, but I went to a swap meet in the winter and it was like a fuckin maze, cars and stuff were everywhere, very little natural lighting.


so was it a dirtfloor?? if thats tru this will be the end of the Denver show for sure


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so was it a dirtfloor?? if thats tru this will be the end of the Denver show for sure


If so, it will be my last show. If it is a dirt floor, i will bring a car cover and keep my car covered during the whole show on sunday.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307741-PATTERN-OUT-KANDY-GREEN?p=14265681#post14265681


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah, there's good floors, but there is a little indoor stadium that may or may not have been dirt. The swap meet had the car sale corral there. I'm guessing that's where they may have the hop and concert? Not nearly as much space there for the full show cars as the Coliseum. I'd compare the large main areas to the building at the Vegas show, but much smaller. There's dingy places when you go downstairs that I hope they don't use. I don't think there's as much outdoor space. I hated the Coliseum, it's sweaty, dark, and the sound sucked. Give me an outdoor show any day.



MOSTHATED CC said:


> so was it a dirtfloor?? if thats tru this will be the end of the Denver show for sure


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

hno: time is tickin :around:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

lacwood said:


> hno: time is tickin :around:


WHAT ALL DO YOU STILL GOTTA DO BRO? LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING, i CAN HOLD THE SHIT OUT OF A FLASH LIGHT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Big thanks to Carlos and Ricky of Ruthless for the much needed help tonight :thumbsup:
> Also thanks to those who offered a hand as well:h5:


No prob josh u good peeps and let me know when u wanna sell them bike fenders i need some haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> hno: time is tickin :around:


You aint lying
I gots sooo mush to fawkin do still :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> No prob josh u good peeps and let me know when u wanna sell them bike fenders i need some haha


That foos gots skills huh :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> That foos gots skills huh :yes:


To pay da bills haha


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there gonna be a odb show in pueblo this year if so what is the date and what day did they switch the burque show too?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Is there gonna be a odb show in pueblo this year if so what is the date and what day did they switch the burque show too?


Heard the Burque show was canceled all together :dunno: As far as the Pueblo show, i've heard its still gonna happen, just haven't heard a date.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Why on the day i can finally concentrate on doin what i need to do to the rides, it rains! :twak:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Heard the Burque show was canceled all together :dunno: As far as the Pueblo show, i've heard its still gonna happen, just haven't heard a date.


The burque show is canceled but if there were a pueblo show I'm all in to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea i really enjoyed the pueblo show last year


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Yea i really enjoyed the pueblo show last year


I need to see how colorado be putting it down too! hey you be looking for bike parts..lmk what you need I'm going to look through some stuff maybe tonite...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> I need to see how colorado be putting it down too! hey you be looking for bike parts..lmk what you need I'm going to look through some stuff maybe tonite...


Man i need some custom 20 inch fenders a gold k/o a trike kit thats all i can think of now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya I heard from a friend who has been there that there is good floors


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> Nah, there's good floors, but there is a little indoor stadium that may or may not have been dirt. The swap meet had the car sale corral there. I'm guessing that's where they may have the hop and concert? Not nearly as much space there for the full show cars as the Coliseum. I'd compare the large main areas to the building at the Vegas show, but much smaller. There's dingy places when you go downstairs that I hope they don't use. I don't think there's as much outdoor space. I hated the Coliseum, it's sweaty, dark, and the sound sucked. Give me an outdoor show any day.


x2 on the good floors, they have all kinds of events there, from National wrestling tournaments, to the Stock Show, but in my oppinion the venue sucks, its about half the size of the Coluseum and parking is gonna be a nightmare. The lighting there is horrible, I personally don't see them fitting 500 cars there, but you never know.:dunno:
I agree on an outdoor show, I'd like to see them move it to a bigger venue, such as Invesco or even Coors Field:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....couple more days!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

alot of guys with big name cars don't want there ride outside to do an outdoor show


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

sasisneros said:


> x2 on the good floors, they have all kinds of events there, from National wrestling tournaments, to the Stock Show, but in my oppinion the venue sucks, its about half the size of the Coluseum and parking is gonna be a nightmare. The lighting there is horrible, I personally don't see them fitting 500 cars there, but you never know.:dunno:
> I agree on an outdoor show, I'd like to see them move it to a bigger venue, such as Invesco or even Coors Field:biggrin:


Pepsi Center would be cool


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> alot of guys with big name cars don't want there ride outside to do an outdoor show


True, but sometimes natural light lets the beauty shine!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

JM6386 said:


> Pepsi Center would be cool


That would be cool too!!
Big enough to hold an all indoor show with the option to use outdoor parking lot as well
Plenty of parking space as well


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

The Convention Center would also work, they hold the Denver Auto Show there every year
Maybe a little expensive though :dunno:
The problem with the Lowrider Show is the bad reputation it has so fewer venues are interested and sometimes charge more, and lets face it Lowrider is all about money, cheaper venue + higher ticket price = more profit
if they invested in a better venue and charged the same price with better entertainment that would be one hell of a show, but the profit might not be as big :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> The Convention Center would also work, they hold the Denver Auto Show there every year
> Maybe a little expensive though :dunno:
> The problem with the Lowrider Show is the bad reputation it has so fewer venues are interested and sometimes charge more, and lets face it Lowrider is all about money, cheaper venue + higher ticket price = more profit
> if they invested in a better venue and charged the same price with better entertainment that would be one hell of a show, but the profit might not be as big :dunno:


Parking for spectators out there would be a pain....but venue is nice.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Parking for spectators out there would be a pain....but venue is nice.


True, but they always have big events there so parking won't be that bad IMO, but it might be a little expensive


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> True, but they always have big events there so parking won't be that bad IMO, but it might be a little expensive



Word...you going to the show this weekend bro ? Hows the Monte coming along?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Word...you going to the show this weekend bro ? Hows the Monte coming along?


Not going this year, I'm a little disapointed in the change of venue and skeptic on how its going to go. Can't see spending $30 for a concert with subpar performances, Too Shorts cool, but damn he's been irrelevant for 10 years, he shouldn't be the headliner, love his music, just my oppinion.

Haven't had much time for the monte, coaching baseball this summer and it took tons of my time, now that its over I'm gonna get crackin' on it. Last thing I did was change the gasket, fillter, and seal on the tranny, but its still leaking :dunno:
Quarters are ready to be cut-out and patched so thats the next project


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

A Big Ups and Congrats to JD for becoming a Member today :yes:

Also GOOD luck to all those working on thier buckets trying to get em up to par and pulling all nighters :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Right now i'm almost ready to trade my car for a cold 12er of coROnas! Shit always fucks up right before a show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sasisneros said:


> Not going this year, I'm a little disapointed in the change of venue and skeptic on how its going to go. Can't see spending $30 for a concert with subpar performances, Too Shorts cool, but damn he's been irrelevant for 10 years, he shouldn't be the headliner, love his music, just my oppinion.
> 
> Haven't had much time for the monte, coaching baseball this summer and it took tons of my time, now that its over I'm gonna get crackin' on it. Last thing I did was change the gasket, fillter, and seal on the tranny, but its still leaking :dunno:
> Quarters are ready to be cut-out and patched so thats the next project


He still has some bad jams


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Right now i'm almost ready to trade my car for a cold 12er of coROnas! Shit always fucks up right before a show!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol aint that the truff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not short dog but for you new music haters


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Not going this year, I'm a little disapointed in the change of venue and skeptic on how its going to go. Can't see spending $30 for a concert with subpar performances, Too Shorts cool, but damn he's been irrelevant for 10 years, he shouldn't be the headliner, love his music, just my oppinion.
> 
> Haven't had much time for the monte, coaching baseball this summer and it took tons of my time, now that its over I'm gonna get crackin' on it. Last thing I did was change the gasket, fillter, and seal on the tranny, but its still leaking :dunno:
> Quarters are ready to be cut-out and patched so thats the next project


I hear ya bro...im really curious to see how this show turns out. I think this might make or brake the Denver stop if this venue has its issues. 

Cant wait to see that Monte out on the road bro. I had to do a ton of patch work on my impala also so I feel your pain


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> not short dog but for you new music haters



Is he rapping about Tupac's Back?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> A Big Ups and Congrats to JD for becoming a Member today :yes:
> 
> Also GOOD luck to all those working on thier buckets trying to get em up to par and pulling all nighters :happysad:


That was fast:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Is he rapping about Tupac's Back?


I'm not sure


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

*experience tour 2011 pueblo, co september 18, 2011 11:00 AM to 7:00 PM colorado state fair grounds there will we flyers at the denver show *


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> *experience tour 2011 pueblo, co september 18, 2011 11:00 AM to 7:00 PM colorado state fair grounds there will we flyers at the denver show *


IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE THIS ONE SINCE NOW ILL HAVE MISSED DENVER FOR 2 YEARS NOW.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Shotty just touched down in Denver :wave: 
what's for lunch?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

cold hard cash said:


> *experience tour 2011 pueblo, co september 18, 2011 11:00 AM to 7:00 PM colorado state fair grounds there will we flyers at the denver show *


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Shotty just touched down in Denver :wave:
> what's for lunch?


Trials and tribulations for lunch today, fuckin car


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Shotty just touched down in Denver :wave:
> what's for lunch?



Carne Asada with Coronas!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

WHATS GUD GOODTIMES FAM:wave::wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Big thanks to Carlos and Ricky of Ruthless for the much needed help tonight :thumbsup:
> Also thanks to those who offered a hand as well:h5:


NO PROBLEM JOSH THATS WHAT WE HERE FOR LMK IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE SORRY I COULDNT HELP ON THAT FRONT PROBLEM IDK WTF THAT COULD BE I WOULD HAVE TO MESS WITH IT FOR A WHILE


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Where's all my GoodTimers at?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

heard its happening this weekend over there.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

CLA BBQ sat july 9th at 3pm at berkely park 46th and Tennyson across from lakeside amusement park CLA will be bbq some burgers and dogs its a potluck to feed the lowriders showing at the supershow plz bring a side and all is welcome.. this is a CLA event plz come support us thanks!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

See u in da morning colowrado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cold hard cash said:


> *experience tour 2011 pueblo, co september 18, 2011 11:00 AM to 7:00 PM colorado state fair grounds there will we flyers at the denver show *


damn and I thought shows till 5pm were too long lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Get up CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

everybodies probably in Denver lining up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Waiting in line........


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Waiting in line........


Wish I was


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

does any one know if theres guna be a cruise after the show


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> does any one know if theres guna be a cruise after the show


Maybe not an official one but im sure 6Th and federal will be poppin'


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Wish I was


U coming up here or what josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> U coming up here or what josh


I just got to the hood hotel up here a minute ago


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Maybe not an official one but im sure 6Th and federal will be poppin'


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn it was hot as hell waiting in that line.......Got there at 7:30am and did not get in the the building until 1:30pm.:happysad:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuckin dudes letting us in were trippin on having less than a 1/4 tank in your car or it couldnt come in, drama ass security wanna be cops...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck to everyone showing tomorrow...see you there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Fuckin dudes letting us in were trippin on having less than a 1/4 tank in your car or it couldnt come in, drama ass security wanna be cops...


thats been the rule of thumb for as long as I can remember


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Damn it was hot as hell waiting in that line.......Got there at 7:30am and did not get in the the building until 1:30pm.:happysad:


Thats just dumb even at the old spot as long as they been doing it you'd think they'd have their shit together but it's always a cluster fuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> does any one know if theres guna be a cruise after the show


There's always a good cruise after the show actually it's better than the show lol


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!! Good seeing everyone today. Looks like we all had issues....I ran out of gas and had to push my shit in(no ****) Been a long day. But the end of the day is what counted the most today!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

everybody be safe and good luck at the show I'm heading to work laterz


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> What up CO!!!! Good seeing everyone today. Looks like we all had issues....I ran out of gas and had to push my shit in(no ****) Been a long day. But the end of the day is what counted the most today!!!!


Yes surr


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> everybody be safe and good luck at the show I'm heading to work laterz


cool homie!!! you be safe too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> What up CO!!!! Good seeing everyone today. Looks like we all had issues....I ran out of gas and had to push my shit in(no ****) Been a long day. But the end of the day is what counted the most today!!!!


x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Waiting for the hop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> cool homie!!! you be safe too!!!


always bro


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Good show in denver today, rides looked clean everyone was on their best behavior and me and my familia had a goodtime much love to all my colowriders :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)

hope to see colorado represent thanks


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Home sweet home! Can't wait til the Pueblo show when we have the short drive!  Well i was pretty impressed with the change of venues this year. The staging area needs to be changed and the use of space could of been a little better in some of the sections to make room for more cars or at least not be so crammed in other areas. All in all i thought it was an excellent show. I liked it alot better than the coliseum. All the cars looked good today. Congrats to all of the people who placed and congrats to everyone who didnt for help making a great show! It was also good talkin with alot of yous face to face, rather than behind a screen. Hope everyone had a safe weekend! Now time to get some much needed rest  it was a long, but fun weekend!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

100x better than the Coliseum. But if there were any cars outside, I didn't see them.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds like it was a good show!!
I'm glad, looks like my skeptisism of the new venue was wrong. Which is cool cuz I don't want the Denver Show to stop.
How many cars were there?



Any pics?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> Home sweet home! Can't wait til the Pueblo show when we have the short drive!  Well i was pretty impressed with the change of venues this year. The staging area needs to be changed and the use of space could of been a little better in some of the sections to make room for more cars or at least not be so crammed in other areas. All in all i thought it was an excellent show. I liked it alot better than the coliseum. All the cars looked good today. Congrats to all of the people who placed and congrats to everyone who didnt for help making a great show! It was also good talkin with alot of yous face to face, rather than behind a screen. Hope everyone had a safe weekend! Now time to get some much needed rest  it was a long, but fun weekend!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Good Morning Colorado!!!!!


Morning SON


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

goooodd morning Colorado


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone need a Mural done on there car ,Hit me up .I will give you a good price.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats been the rule of thumb for as long as I can remember


Thet didnt say shit in pueblo last year my shit was 3/4 full from driving it down... never was inside in denver tho so i wouldnt know...in all acutallity a empty gas tank is more dangerous than a full one...good show tho liked the new venue...big ups to everyone who showed, cars were all lookin great...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

For painting my truck myself, first time painting anything, it came out pretty good espacially with no booth... Couldnt finish all the projects we had goin but we still showed...My boy got the black and green car didnt place but it is a lowride show but with so many people doin the donk thing i figured they would add a category, maybe they will for pueblo....thats why i stay low like a ant!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> 100x better than the Coliseum. But if there were any cars outside, I didn't see them.


there was only about 15 cars outside that I saw, they had room for them inside by one of the stairways imo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Wish I had more pics, I took mostly video.


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Wish I had more pics, I took mostly video.


 Good pics homie that monte from LA Was crazy, that ride hurt my feelings :roflmao:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

so who placed what??????


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

was a good show alot of nice rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:
Just wanted to say the show was 10X better at the new place
Colo put it down :thumbsup:

Special thanks to the NM GT Chapter for thier support :thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i would like to say on behalf of CityWide... CONGRATS to our boys...the new Majestics Chapter...Big Ups Fes, Chapo, Izzy, Eric and Jeff. Thanks for helping out with our guy and the hotel room, we truly appreciate it fellas. i know it was a long and trying day for almost everyone on saturday but i liked seeing everyone up there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah the show was a milli better


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> Just wanted to say the show was 10X better at the new place
> Colo put it down :thumbsup:
> 
> Special thanks to the NM GT Chapter for thier support :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceez :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> so who placed what??????


victor took 1st and his daughter took 2nd in bike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> victor took 1st and his daughter took 2nd in bike


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Yeah the show was a milli better


Congrats big M-sters!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Congrats big M-sters!


X2 Big Ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Cick Pic*


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

Good show except for the crazy prices for food, shit $28 for a pizza


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

Some pic's 





































My homie Edwin's 93 Fleetwood placed 1st










My 63 had to cover crack on windshield for judges lol










My homies 65 





































Waiting since 7am till 130pm just to get in the building


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

phone went dead so thats all the pic's I could get


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> i would like to say on behalf of CityWide... CONGRATS to our boys...the new Majestics Chapter...Big Ups Fes, Chapo, Izzy, Eric and Jeff. Thanks for helping out with our guy and the hotel room, we truly appreciate it fellas. i know it was a long and trying day for almost everyone on saturday but i liked seeing everyone up there.


thanks brotha and no problem on da room!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


GOOD PICS ROY AND THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> i would like to say on behalf of CityWide... CONGRATS to our boys...the new Majestics Chapter...Big Ups Fes, Chapo, Izzy, Eric and Jeff. Thanks for helping out with our guy and the hotel room, we truly appreciate it fellas. i know it was a long and trying day for almost everyone on saturday but i liked seeing everyone up there.


 
Thanks Homie!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!! & Thanks everyone for the congrats, aint nuth'n changed!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz happening CO!!! & Thanks everyone for the congrats, aint nuth'n changed!!!


"The big M!" Congrats Fes! Good seein you. I still couldnt make it to the after hop again, how was it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz happening CO!!! & Thanks everyone for the congrats, aint nuth'n changed!!!


right on bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> *Cick Pic*


damn i was fadded that night :420: GOOD TIMES


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

curiousdos said:


> i would like to say on behalf of CityWide... CONGRATS to our boys...the new Majestics Chapter...Big Ups Fes, Chapo, Izzy, Eric and Jeff. Thanks for helping out with our guy and the hotel room, we truly appreciate it fellas. i know it was a long and trying day for almost everyone on saturday but i liked seeing everyone up there.


 Thanks Dogg glad we could help you out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> "The big M!" Congrats Fes! Good seein you. I still couldnt make it to the after hop again, how was it?


it was pretty good!!! alot of broken ball joints, alot of shit talk'n & overall it was a good time!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

congrats fez on the BIG M PREZ cant wait to see the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!good luck homie:thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

​


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


fesboogie said:


> it was pretty good!!! alot of broken ball joints, alot of shit talk'n & overall it was a good time!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> it was pretty good!!! alot of broken ball joints, alot of shit talk'n & overall it was a good time!!!


how is your ride coming along??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

julian looks like he's off jersery shore in that pic lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup Denver. Pics look good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> congrats fez on the BIG M PREZ cant wait to see the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!good luck homie:thumbsup:


Thanks Big homie, them dead bodies in the trunk broke your rack!!! lol see you guys 9/11!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how is your ride coming along??


itz jus a couple of weeks out...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

by the way nice pics Cesar & everyone else!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

by the way nice pics Cesar & everyone else!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?! I am please to report that the New Venue was great with a lot of breathing room! There is room for inprovement but that happens in time. Good job to my own Club CityWide! FES! Great to hear about the New Chapter of Majestics in the Springs! Bigs Ups to your Majestics Family and good seeing you at the Show Fes! I have say in my own opinion the best of show gone to the 1967 Impala Vert from Prestigious CC the car was done so meticulious and the attention to detail was truely unbelievable! USO and Rollerz had a very nice line up as well! I have to give it up to all the Clubs who came and showed out because I know what it takes to make the event possible such as time, family/club support, money, hard work/effort to meet the required pressed deadlines, and flat out true dedication to the game of Lowriding! Big Ups everyone!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! I am please to report that the New Venue was great with a lot of breathing room! There is room for inprovement but that happens in time. Good job to my own Club CityWide! FES! Great to hear about the New Chapter of Majestics in the Springs! Bigs Ups to your Majestics Family and good seeing you at the Show Fes! I have say in my own opinion the best of show gone to the 1967 Impala Vert from Prestigious CC the car was done so meticulious and the attention to detail was truely unbelievable! USO and Rollerz had a very nice line up as well! I have to give it up to all the Clubs who came and showed out because I know what it takes to make the event possible such as time, family/club support, money, hard work/effort to meet the required pressed deadlines, and flat out true dedication to the game of Lowriding! Big Ups everyone!


thanks homie, you guys did yo' thang also!!! COLORADO did they thang... this show was a good look for the Big CO period!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks homie, you guys did yo' thang also!!! *COLORADO did they thang*... this show was a good look for the Big CO period!!!


:yes:



*GT CO did OK* :happysad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

USO showing in Denver









Desiree's bicycle - Phoenix









Chey's bicycle - Phoenix









Juan & Tory - Denver 1st place mini truck semi truck









Lucas - West Texas 1st place truck 59 and older semi custom









Saul - West Texas 1st place 80s full custom









Lupe - West Texas 1st place 70s full custom, 3rd Place Best of Show 









Kelly - West Texas 2nd place 90s luxury street custom









Mark - West Texas 2nd place 60s mild









Jeff - Phoenix 1st place 60s street, 3rd place Best of Show traditional









Yvonne - Phoenix 1st place CUV semi custom, Outstanding Hydraulics truck, 3rd place Best of Show truck


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

USO showing in Denver









Desiree's bicycle - Phoenix









Chey's bicycle - Phoenix









Juan & Tory - Denver 1st place mini truck semi truck









Lucas - West Texas 1st place truck 59 and older semi custom









Saul - West Texas 1st place 80s full custom









Lupe - West Texas 1st place 70s full custom, 3rd Place Best of Show 









Kelly - West Texas 2nd place 90s luxury street custom









Mark - West Texas 2nd place 60s mild









Jeff - Phoenix 1st place 60s street, 3rd place Best of Show traditional









Yvonne - Phoenix 1st place CUV semi custom, Outstanding Hydraulics truck, 3rd place Best of Show truck


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Roy it was great hanging out with you this past weekend !! thanks once again for the hospitality , and glad you got your car to the show .... Next Time I want to cruise in that bad ass car !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gzking said:


> USO showing in Denver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Yous guys looked Good out there Justin ...Big Ups


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gzking said:


> Roy it was great hanging out with you this past weekend !! thanks once again for the hospitality , and glad you got your car to the show .... Next Time I want to cruise in that bad ass car !!


Your welcome,wish we had more time to kick it but the clock was tickin :happysad:
I really appreciate the help Cuz
Next Time you will cruise in it for sure.
It will be Twice as Nice


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yous guys looked Good out there Justin ...Big Ups


 Thanks Cuzzin We try....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have A _GOOD _day Colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! I am please to report that the New Venue was great with a lot of breathing room! There is room for inprovement but that happens in time. Good job to my own Club CityWide! FES! Great to hear about the New Chapter of Majestics in the Springs! Bigs Ups to your Majestics Family and good seeing you at the Show Fes! I have say in my own opinion the best of show gone to the *1967 Impala Vert from Prestigious CC* the car was done so meticulious and the attention to detail was truely unbelievable! USO and Rollerz had a very nice line up as well! I have to give it up to all the Clubs who came and showed out because I know what it takes to make the event possible such as time, family/club support, money, hard work/effort to meet the required pressed deadlines, and flat out true dedication to the game of Lowriding! Big Ups everyone!


 Thanks and I dont care who's fellings i hurt THAT WAS THE BEST OF SHOW. I have not seen a car put together like that in years. it will never see the road and that sucks but i can live with it tho


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


 I just noticed something why all the dark skined brothers in the back. DAMN YOU SCUBA STEVE DAMN YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> I just noticed something why all the dark skined brothers in the back. DAMN YOU SCUBA STEVE DAMN YOU


lol damn!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS baby!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats to Fes and the whole "M" fam, big ups to you guys keep holdin it down for the CO...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new Majestics chapter and to everyone that placed! Im sad i missed it :tears:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Nice:thumbsup: I hope you got all the info you needed earlier, I couldn't hear you very well, it was too loud in the resturant


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

hay I don't think we didn't do to bad. but big ups to USO,GT ,RO ,PRESTGOUS AND ALSO GLAN WITH COLD HARD CASH. Big up to the Fez and the M, good luck YOU GUYS MADE THE SHOW MUCH LUV Impalas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Congrats to Fes and the whole "M" fam, big ups to you guys keep holdin it down for the CO...


thanks homie, i was jus talk'n to somebody about how much HITS puts it down!!! BIG UPS


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

thirtymax said:


> View attachment 334884
> hay I don't think we didn't do to bad. but big ups to USO,GT ,RO ,PRESTGOUS AND ALSO GLAN WITH COLD HARD CASH. Big up to the Fez and the M, good luck YOU GUYS MADE THE SHOW MUCH LUV Impalas


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup:GT UP


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fez just got done with 6 the reinforcement on the rack now its time to put the shit back in


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> fez just got done with 6 the reinforcement on the rack now its time to put the shit back in


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

thirtymax said:


> View attachment 334884
> hay I don't think we didn't do to bad. but big ups to USO,GT ,RO ,PRESTGOUS AND ALSO GLAN WITH COLD HARD CASH. Big up to the Fez and the M, good luck YOU GUYS MADE THE SHOW MUCH LUV Impalas


thanks homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Fa shooow congrats from the RUTHLESS fam to you guys fes!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> fez just got done with 6 the reinforcement on the rack now its time to put the shit back in


can't wait to go back up there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Fa shooow congrats from the RUTHLESS fam to you guys fes!!!!!


thanks homie!!! itz been a long time coming!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat up colorado


whutz good eric!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuz good co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thirtymax said:


> View attachment 334884
> hay I don't think we didn't do to bad. but big ups to USO,GT ,RO ,PRESTGOUS AND ALSO GLAN WITH COLD HARD CASH. Big up to the Fez and the M, good luck YOU GUYS MADE THE SHOW MUCH LUV Impalas


:yes:


Looks like yous guys did very well Max :thumbsup:


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)

what up colorado hope to see you at carshow july 30 in dumas tx more info call 8064128476 thanks god bless


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks and I dont care who's fellings i hurt THAT WAS THE BEST OF SHOW. I have not seen a car put together like that in years. it will never see the road and that sucks but i can live with it tho


have you been to vegas for the show before?? There is alot of quality put together rides that show up there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew CO!!!


:wave: what up


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning to my RO Famliy, good morning to all the colorado riderz .. :wave:

congrats to all the Riders that took trophys... wish i could have been there to kick it and party with everyone... 
next year for sure it on !


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> have you been to vegas for the show before?? There is alot of quality put together rides that show up there


Gotta see that 67 in person, that car is one of a kind, he didnt miss anything, even the u joint caps color match the car!!!! I know vegas goes hard but that 67 would definately turn heads there...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> thanks homie, i was jus talk'n to somebody about how much HITS puts it down!!! BIG UPS


Thanks homie, were not the biggest club but we do what we can with wat we have, we wanna have a BBQ at the end of the season ill let everyone know the details when we iron them all out....


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> have you been to vegas for the show before?? There is alot of quality put together rides that show up there


 ya years ago but i have not see a car like that locally for a bit. Damn sure not trying to take a hit at you guys cuz it stays on point with all your cars


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Congrats to Fes and the whole "M" fam, big ups to you guys keep holdin it down for the CO...


 Thanks Scotty and that 67 is the shit. Thank god for giving us the freedom of choice. The hell with reptile interior that is REAL cuz i never seen a purple shark before and 9 beautiful colors that get ruined by some one throwing candy on it. Good thing candy dont last long...lol


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

FES congrats on the new big M chapter.. i see a few old faces in that new chapter.. whats up fellas congrats on your new chapter


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> FES congrats on the new big M chapter.. i see a few old faces in that new chapter.. whats up fellas congrats on your new chapter


Thanks bro, it's been a long time coming!!! How you been?


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

Whats up fellas? im moving to CO and want to see whats good with the scene out there, ill be near denver, want to know where you guys chill on fri, sat nights and on sundays? you guys chill at the park? hit me up and let me know whats good, if its real crackin ill be bringing my 60 up with me...... trying to see how COLORADO does it....:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

in denver 6th and feds kicks pretty good hope to see you out there homie!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


 only 6 batts 4 pumps


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ya years ago but i have not see a car like that locally for a bit. Damn sure not trying to take a hit at you guys cuz it stays on point with all your cars


I didn't take it that way bro I'm just saying there is alot of nice rides up that way I'm glad to hear of some down this way


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> only 6 batts 4 pumps


I thought you meant 6 dead bodies in the trunk!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I thought you meant 6 dead bodies in the trunk!!!


:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Dammit Roy! Be NICE!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

-old skool- said:


> Dammit Roy! Be NICE!


Lol I'm trying :happysad:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

elonzo said:


> wat it do colorado


 LOL I WILL NEVER LIVE THAT SHIT DOWN BUT IT WAS FUNNY:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

New StreetSeen has the Vago show in it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> New StreetSeen has the Vago show in it :thumbsup:


 Got mine today...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO ?!


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

bighomie68 said:


> in denver 6th and feds kicks pretty good hope to see you out there homie!




im moving the 26th ill send you a message and get some directions and find out what time u guys meet up.... AZ does it but im trying to see how Colorado does it!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats going down Co. :wave: Just moved back for a min. just until it starts to snows.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

94 fleet said:


> im moving the 26th ill send you a message and get some directions and find out what time u guys meet up.... AZ does it but im trying to see how Colorado does it!


What part of Denver are you moving to? 



straight klown said:


> Whats going down Co. :wave: Just moved back for a min. just until it starts to snows.



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew everyone!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que pajo papo?!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Roy...as requested....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Roy...as requested....


 
Thanks Ceez hopefully the Booger looks better in da real pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Ceez hopefully the Booger looks better in da real pics :biggrin:



Without a doubt....Phil is a great photographer, the layout is gonna look killer!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo papo?!?


pues lo mismo de siempre... trabajando


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Roy...as requested....


keep them cars in them LRM pages!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats good colowriders....anything goin on this weekend???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Whats good colowriders....anything goin on this weekend???


 5150 is having there show on sunday at red and jerrys here in denver .. Santa fe and oxford.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

anyone that can help my aunt on passing a car in denver she is willing to pay extra if you have the hook up if anyone can help call me phillipa 801 317 7959


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> What part of Denver are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im actually moving to the south part of loveland, but ill be going to denver to get my fix of low lows, hitting the shows and kick back spots, like i said if its crackin ill get my car shipped up there,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Look what just got dropped off at the shop


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

mcfadonna said:


> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

View attachment 335590


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

94 fleet said:


> im actually moving to the south part of loveland, but ill be going to denver to get my fix of low lows, hitting the shows and kick back spots, like i said if its crackin ill get my car shipped up there,


Thats nice...Im up in Northern Denver also, about 25 minutes from Loveland. Definitely keep us posted when you get into town, I always have bbqs going on at the house, you and yours are more then welcome....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 335569
> Look what just got dropped off at the shop


:thumbsup:

That looks familiar 

Nice come up Cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 335592


Nice pic of da Booger Ruben
Where was ya at?
I didn't even see ya bRO


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Thats nice...Im up in Northern Denver also, about 25 minutes from Loveland. Definitely keep us posted when you get into town, I always have bbqs going on at the house, you and yours are more then welcome....



thats whats up... ill hit u up when i get there.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

i will post more pics later, my son took them sorry if there not to your liking.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> i will post more pics later, my son took them sorry if there not to your liking.


I liked em :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


> Roy...as requested....



Tight :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks ROy!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> i will post more pics later, my son took them sorry if there not to your liking.


 nice pics!!! you must've been hiding i only seen you right after the hop and that was it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nice pics!!! you must've been hiding i only seen you right after the hop and that was it!!!


At least you seen him :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

94 fleet said:


> im actually moving to the south part of loveland, but ill be going to denver to get my fix of low lows, hitting the shows and kick back spots, like i said if its crackin ill get my car shipped up there,


Damn this car is hard as Fawk
People be sleepin on 60's
I aint never seen one in Colorado yet(2 door) besides the Vert proyect in our Club
Very nice ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> Thanks ROy!


Damn you got a Big Boy car,Congrats Fawker you deserve it
Can't wait to see your touch to it :yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's Good Colorado?!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

94 fleet said:


> thats whats up... ill hit u up when i get there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Rube


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

thanks roy


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

thats it


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> nice pics!!! you must've been hiding i only seen you right after the hop and that was it!!!


i was sitting down in the bleachers my son was tired


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 335569
> Look what just got dropped off at the shop


that car is straight, i know you will have it painted in no time.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> i was sitting down in the bleachers my son was tired


 lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Messing around with a pic I took.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Messing around with a pic I took.


 looks good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz crack'n CO!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

t t t


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

naparra said:


> The Mexecutioner is tight son!!!


Idiot!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

now you have a bucket to work on cip


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> now you have a bucket to work on cip


Colorado coming up :yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

roy do you know anybody who has a rotisseri for rent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> roy do you know anybody who has a rotisseri for rent


Nah 
Only guy I know is a guy in our club has one but after he's done with it Imma put the Booger on it
Then there's the guy that Adan did his with. Hit up Adan Chucks :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW ROY HOW U DOING GTIMER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW ROY HOW U DOING GTIMER


Doing GOOD Brother 
What about you?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2439294598.html


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! I am please to report that the New Venue was great with a lot of breathing room! There is room for inprovement but that happens in time. Good job to my own Club CityWide! FES! Great to hear about the New Chapter of Majestics in the Springs! Bigs Ups to your Majestics Family and good seeing you at the Show Fes! *I have say in my own opinion the best of show gone to the 1967 Impala Vert from Prestigious CC the car was done so meticulious and the attention to detail was truely unbelievable!* USO and Rollerz had a very nice line up as well! I have to give it up to all the Clubs who came and showed out because I know what it takes to make the event possible such as time, family/club support, money, hard work/effort to meet the required pressed deadlines, and flat out true dedication to the game of Lowriding! Big Ups everyone!


*Thanks for the complement homie...*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*PRESTIGIOUS C.C. is doing big things this year. See you guys in Pueblo and in Vegas!! *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks for the complement homie...*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> *PRESTIGIOUS C.C. is doing big things this year. See you guys in Pueblo and in Vegas!! *


Big Ups Prestigious you doing more than just _things._You guys setting standards in the South West and looking Good doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks and I dont care who's fellings i hurt *THAT WAS THE BEST OF SHOW*. I have not seen a car put together like that in years. it will never see the road and that sucks but i can live with it tho


*Thanks for the complement homie...* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*The car will drive on the Vegas strip and the streets of NEW MEXICO when its done it's thing in a FEW years.. *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks for the complement homie...*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> *PRESTIGIOUS C.C. is doing big things this year. See you guys in Pueblo and in Vegas!! *


*.........and PRESTIGIOUS will continue to do BIG THINGS! Remember 2012 is not THAT far away and that means more Impalas, Impala Verts to be brought out........ *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Big Ups Prestigious you doing more than just _things._You guys setting standards in the South West and looking Good doing it. :thumbsup:


ROY!! Good to finally meet the man behind the "Green Mean Vert Machine"


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks for the complement homie...* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> *The car will drive on the Vegas strip and the streets of NEW MEXICO when its done it's thing in a FEW years.. *


X's 67..... that Vert runs and drives like a new 2012 (1967) Cheverolet Impala SS

**edit** Dont let the painted belly, and full chromed undies fool you. It runs and drives very well* *edit**


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Big Ups *Prestigious* you doing more than just _things._You guys *setting standards in the South West* and looking Good doing it. :thumbsup:


*Thanks homie, were just trying to do our part in this lowrider lifestyle we live in, and represent our CLUB and where were FROM!!!

Thanks again for the complement... * * See you guys soon!*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LUV4LACS said:


> *.........and PRESTIGIOUS will continue to do BIG THINGS! Remember 2012 is not THAT far away and that means more Impalas, Impala Verts to be brought out........ *



:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

*That's right BROTHA........ More IMPALA RAGS with that PRESTIGIOUS QUALITY you can count on.... *
*2012 even bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LUV4LACS said:


> X's 67..... that Vert runs and drives like a new 2012 (1967) Cheverolet Impala SS
> 
> **edit** *Dont let the painted belly, and full chromed undies fool you. It runs and drives very well *edit**



:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

_*BUILT IN NEW MEXICO BY BLVD CUSTOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> ROY!! Good to finally meet the man behind the "Green Mean Vert Machine"


LOL
Nice to meet you too Ken
I'm trying to get tha Booger up to par 
Hope to see yous guys in Pueblo,that show is the shizznit :yes:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

thirtymax said:


> View attachment 334884
> hay I don't think we didn't do to bad. but big ups to USO,GT ,RO ,*PRESTIGIOUS* AND ALSO GLAN WITH COLD HARD CASH. Big up to the Fez and the M, good luck YOU GUYS MADE THE SHOW MUCH LUV Impalas


*Thanks for the complement homie...* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> have you been to vegas for the show before?? There is alot of quality put together rides that show up there


*We have been going to the SUPPER SHOW before it was even held in VEGAS when it was still in LA. And yes there is a lot of QUALITY cars there. Also a lot of QUALITY cars at the LRM Phoenix show where LIQUID SUNSHINE placed 2nd place BEST OF SHOW, BEST Engine, and 1st place 60's Radical...  *


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks Scotty and that 67 is the shit. Thank god for giving us the freedom of choice. The hell with reptile interior that is REAL cuz i never seen a purple shark before and 9 beautiful colors that get ruined by some one throwing candy on it. Good thing candy dont last long...lol


*Thanks again for the complement homie... We like to hear the support and feed back we get from the lowrider community. Were not about building point cars, were about building CLEAN QUALITY RIDES .....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks again for the complement homie... We like to hear the support and feed back we get from the lowrider community. Were not about building point cars, were about building CLEAN QUALITY RIDES .....*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


*..........................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

_*So where's all the damn Denver pics?*_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Wassup Co. Just passin thru. Hope everyone is having a good weekend...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 335569
> Look what just got dropped off at the shop


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning colorado riderz ... whats up to my RO Family


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Where the smiley's go?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lacwood said:


> Where the smiley's go?


 they cut them down major huh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LUV4LACS said:


> they cut them down major huh


I don't see any on my phone...ill go old school


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh hell it worked


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone need hydraulic work, airbag work, stereo, upholestry, trunk finishing, wiring...etc... LMK I have a shop in the springs and do nothing but QUALITY work, its called HITS Motorsports....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado¿


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

PG 2 WTF good morning CO


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Damn this car is hard as Fawk
> People be sleepin on 60's
> I aint never seen one in Colorado yet(2 door) besides the Vert proyect in our Club
> Very nice ride homie :thumbsup:




thanks homie i tried!!  trust me i know what your saying about people sleeping on 60's... notice my license plate on my ride???  NOTA59


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol... whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from this weekends 5150 show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

There were plenty more cars but my memory card filled up and I forgot to bring the backup one....sorry folks.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good pics ceez


Thanks brother!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics cesar


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nice pics cesar


gracias papo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

it dont stop!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's the deal with that frame??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> What's the deal with that frame??


It is for a hopper that rick at crazy creations is building, he says it will do 102".


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceez
What's the story on the 4 door on jack stands?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Nice pics Ceez
> What's the story on the 4 door on jack stands?


 thats some new style shit... where you full jackstand with NO chrome undies. Oh wait!! I just checked my calender................






















































It was "opposite land" day this last weekend :loco::loco::loco:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

*WUS SUP COLORADO.... CONGRATS TO MAJESTICS... NICE PICS CEEZ:thumbsup:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> thats some new style shit... where you full jackstand with NO chrome undies. Oh wait!! I just checked my calender................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


You a fool Ken
I was just wondering if some crazy chit was under it since it looked unfinished because of the rustleafing on the rockers


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> It is for a hopper that rick at crazy creations is building, he says it will do 102".


*without a body or with a body and engine :dunno:*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! What's good eveyone?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Damn this car is hard as Fawk
> People be sleepin on 60's
> I aint never seen one in Colorado yet(2 door) besides the Vert proyect in our Club
> Very nice ride homie :thumbsup:


sweet dreams in pueblo has a red 60 2 dr hardtop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WRINKLES said:


> *WUS SUP COLORADO.... CONGRATS TO MAJESTICS... NICE PICS CEEZ:thumbsup:*


 thanks bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & I cant wait to see the frame that does 102 inches in action!!! NO ****


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Nice pics Ceez
> What's the story on the 4 door on jack stands?


*
X2* :wow:



LUV4LACS said:


> thats some new style shit... where you full jackstand with NO chrome undies. Oh wait!! I just checked my calender................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> ... & I cant wait to see the frame that does 102 inches in action!!! NO ****


There is a body going on it, they just picked it up from the powder coater and unloaded it for display.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> There is a body going on it, they just picked it up from the powder coater and unloaded it for display.


 i still wanna see it do 102... whutz good chuck!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> i still wanna see it do 102... whutz good chuck!!!


Not much, just going to car shows and getting robbed. 

Think i am done for the year at the shows, they are all fucking crazy. Time to go cruising instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Not much, just going to car shows and getting robbed.
> 
> Think i am done for the year at the shows, they are all fucking crazy. Time to go cruising instead.:thumbsup:


What happened?
Your 65 looked to be the nicest 60 in those pics
Don't tell me the 4 door on jackstands beat you
:roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> What happened?
> Your 65 looked to be the nicest 60 in those pics
> Don't tell me the 4 door on jackstands beat you
> :roflmao:


HaHa! It was that undercoated undies that stole the show!:dunno:

I was robbed, They actually told Cesar that they forgot about my car, when they were chosing. Ain't that some shit!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

This car won 1st place in the lowrider mild, it had painted belly and some chrome under carriage, and a crazy ass interior. Should have been in the next class imo.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

This was best of show in the 60's group, Clean car, but i thought mine was cleaner. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> HaHa! It was that undercoated undies that stole the show!:dunno:
> 
> I was robbed, They actually told Cesar that they forgot about my car, when they were chosing. Ain't that some shit!


That sucks ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> This was best of show in the 60's group, Clean car, but i thought mine was cleaner. :dunno:


That's a clean ass ride I forgot all about that one 
Impalas come hard(no joto) with it
That's a tough match up
You really are getting screwed it seems in the shows Chucks....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How can they just say they forgot your car?
I'd ask for my fawking money back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> This car won 1st place in the lowrider mild, it had painted belly and some chrome under carriage, and a crazy ass interior. Should have been in the next class imo.


This is a nice ride
It's also got a TPI dont it?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> How can they just say they forgot your car?
> I'd ask for my fawking money back


That what i'm saying, I go to support the movement more than anything. But i expect to get a fair shake at the show. The tropy would just show me that other people see how much work i did to it also. The 5ft tropy would have looked nice with the car.:biggrin:

The dude from impalas car club did not even think he was going to win anything, he went home early.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> This is a nice ride
> It's also got a TPI dont it?


I'm not sure, i thought it should have been in the next class up, not in mild.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> That what i'm saying, I go to support the movement more than anything. But i expect to get a fair shake at the show. The tropy would just show me that other people see how much work i did to it also. The 5ft tropy would have looked nice with the car.:biggrin:
> 
> The dude from impalas car club did not even think he was going to win anything, he went home early.


There will be plenty more shows.There are ALWAYS fuck ups at shows.I do believe that Impala deserved an award as well as the Cutty,but I am very surprised you didn't get anything.Them confirming they forgot your ride was why.
At least they manned up and said they did.If it was my show I would either refunded the money or went and judged you and gave you what you deserved trophy wise.
But that's just my way I would have done it.
Everybody knows your ride is bad ass
Shit it has a trophy some people live all thier lives dreaming about almost ready to be issued.
On a side note.....damn I'm sure glad I didn't make the show :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> I'm not sure, i thought it should have been in the next class up, not in mild.


It seems Mild is a VERY broad class :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> It seems Mild is a VERY broad class :biggrin:


Thats what class you should be in, you don't have any under carriage done, you are a street car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Thats what class you should be in, you don't have any under carriage done, you are a street car.


That's what class I was in the Denver show
I was hoping that I was in Street because I wanted to go against a few rags that won me before in Street.
Guess the new paint gave me that other Major to be in Mild :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

cl1965ss said:


> That what i'm saying, I go to support the movement more than anything. But i expect to get a fair shake at the show. The tropy would just show me that other people see how much work i did to it also. The 5ft tropy would have looked nice with the car.:biggrin:
> 
> The dude from impalas car club did not even think he was going to win anything, he went home early.


Sorry that they didn't judge you could have taking the tropy. you car was really nice to us it about the support and if we win or not don't get me wrong we like to win but can't always. Your car is real nice and should have one sorry not r falt. much luv Impalas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what did the 4 door take?
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colo :wave:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

thirtymax said:


> Sorry that they didn't judge you could have taking the tropy. you car was really nice to us it about the support and if we win or not don't get me wrong we like to win but can't always. Your car is real nice and should have one sorry not r falt. much luv Impalas


It's all good, I thought that 64 was really clean, all i wanted was a chance to compete against it. But when they tell you we missed your car when deciding the results, that sucks to hear. I am always planning on supporting as many functions that i can afford. I had your guys show penciled in for months now, i was sad to hear it was cancelled. You guys do nothing but goods things and wanted to show support.:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> So what did the 4 door take?
> :biggrin:


Best jack stand presentation.:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> It's all good, I thought that 64 was really clean, all i wanted was a chance to compete against it. But when they tell you we missed your car when deciding the results, that sucks to hear. I am always planning on supporting as many functions that i can afford. I had your guys show penciled in for months now, i was sad to hear it was cancelled. You guys do nothing but goods things and wanted to show support.:thumbsup:


_*What you mean it's cancelled???*_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Best jack stand presentation.:worship:


Well at least he had da juevos to put it like that.
Big ups to him
Hope he took something home besides the jackstands 
I'm sure he would have placed in the Denver LRM show after seeing some of those cars.
Why do they even have you send in pictures?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Any other pics of Majesty rides?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Any other pics of Majesty rides?


I think he was the only car to show up, but not sure.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

e going to throw r show in aug 14 if all goes right hope to see u all there. thanks 4 the support


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody have any info on the show on the 30th at the rustic hills shopping center I think the fraternal order of eagles is throwing it......


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

thirtymax said:


> e going to throw r show in aug 14 if all goes right hope to see u all there. thanks 4 the support


:thumbsup: Writing it on the calender rite now.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody running multiple 6x9s? How does it sound? I need some sounds now that the trunk is full of pumps and batteries....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Anybody running multiple 6x9s? How does it sound? I need some sounds now that the trunk is full of pumps and batteries....


 Wut up josh.... Did u figure out wut was up with the pumps how is it hitting up now


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Anybody running multiple 6x9s? How does it sound? I need some sounds now that the trunk is full of pumps and batteries....


You can only run 4 speakers on a radio, any more than that you will need a amp. But, there is always room for a sub in any car just need to build the rite box.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thirtymax said:


> e going to throw r show in aug 14 if all goes right hope to see u all there. thanks 4 the support


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

p Josh :wave:What u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Josh*


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

I have a pair of regal doors, I will sell cheap if anyone needs them.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sup everyone, yeah Ricky Julian figured it out...he don't know what it was either he just completely started over on that front pump, all is well now though, I drove it Saturday night to our meeting and to work yesterday with no issues..im only running 4 batteries to the front right now though ill add the other 2 soon though


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> You can only run 4 speakers on a radio, any more than that you will need a amp. But, there is always room for a sub in any car just need to build the rite box.


 I got amps and subs from before I lifted it but just want something simple now that's why I was thinking of using maybe four amplified 6x9s in the package tray. I probably have room for two 8s or maybe 10s in the trunk between cylinders but not sure if I want to do that..my boy does install for EAS here in town might just let him do it


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> I got amps and subs from before I lifted it but just want something simple now that's why I was thinking of using maybe four amplified 6x9s in the package tray. I probably have room for two 8s or maybe 10s in the trunk between cylinders but not sure if I want to do that..my boy does install for EAS here in town might just let him do it


That will work, Probally have to go in from the inside of the car, after you take the seat out. That is how my regal is, i take the back seat out, install the box then put the seat back in.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up coLOWrado¿ What it dew?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Sup everyone, yeah Ricky Julian figured it out...he don't know what it was either he just completely started over on that front pump, all is well now though, I drove it Saturday night to our meeting and to work yesterday with no issues..im only running 4 batteries to the front right now though ill add the other 2 soon though


 Thats what i would have ran to the front pump too 48 volts is alot easier on the pump then 72 volts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Back Bumper Buma :wave:


bigcadi said:


> What up coLOWrado¿ What it dew?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thats what i would have ran to the front pump too 48 volts is alot easier on the pump then 72 volts


yeah I may just use 3 on each pump


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> This is a nice ride
> It's also got a TPI dont it?


It has CPI Central Port Injection



vynetyme said:


> Any other pics of Majesty rides?












Come check us out in Greeley Co. Saturday August 20th, 2011. Show starts at noon.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew CO!!!


 Wut upper fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO...

Thanks for the pic compliments all

Deal with the 4 door on jack stands was the guy just got the frame powder coated. He was excited so I thought I would take a pic.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

any shows in springs or denver this sunday????????????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> any shows in springs or denver this sunday????????????


None in Denver that I know of


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper fes


 whutz good ricky!!! how you been homeboy?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> whutz good ricky!!! how you been homeboy?


 Chillin like a villian...... Trying to make some BIG moves haha


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks Ceez.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> thanks Ceez.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Chillin like a villian...... Trying to make some BIG moves haha


cool cool


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Back Bumper Buma :wave:


 not much roy put'n in some work onthe monte replace'n the front hoses blew one sunday. You no how it is


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*alpine deck*

got a alpine deck , mint. also have orginal box. works perfect. ipod/aux/4 preouts. 100$






2329607 I JUs got somethin diff today, but its a damb nice deck:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?! Here is my story I am deploying soon and I need to sell my Impalas before I leave! I have a running 1961 Impala bubble top 15k obo it does need paint and body work, and a 1965 Impala SS 6k obo fully loaded with factory options it does needs to be completed. I need the cash. Thank you for time.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you are seriously interested call me or text 303-946-8256 Javier


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Nice pics Ceez
> What's the story on the 4 door on jack stands?


he just did a frame off powder coated his frame fred all new shit under... new motor him and his wife put in the work..


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! Here is my story I am deploying soon and I need to sell my Impalas before I leave! I have a running 1961 Impala bubble top 15k obo it does need paint and body work, and a 1965 Impala SS 6k obo fully loaded with factory options it does needs to be completed.* I need the cash.* Thank you for time.


YOU GONNA BE DEPLOYED AND MAKING ALL THAT MONEY LOL J/P GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALE HOMIE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MEMORIESCC said:


> he just did a frame off powder coated his frame fred all new shit under... new motor him and his wife put in the work..


Got pics Chris?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> YOU GONNA BE DEPLOYED AND MAKING ALL THAT MONEY LOL J/P GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALE HOMIE


x2.... lol I got pics of the 61 if anyone is interested


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> x2.... lol I got pics of the 61 if anyone is interested


IM ABOUT 14,000 SHORT


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

MEMORIESCC said:


> he just did a frame off powder coated his frame fred all new shit under... new motor him and his wife put in the work..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> IM ABOUT 14,000 SHORT


Do lay away!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> IM ABOUT 14,000 SHORT


Liar
Shit 15 stacks is alot of monies right now
I'd almost off my chit for close to that :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fuck da new lil


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What up ceez


Whats good bro...hows the car comin along?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good bro...hows the car comin along?


Pretty good bro, the lifts are done and working fine so that's good. I spent too much over the last 2 months so im gonna have to take it easy for a bit but am hoping to get some striping done and change up some stereo stuff for now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Pretty good bro, the lifts are done and working fine so that's good. I spent too much over the last 2 months so im gonna have to take it easy for a bit but am hoping to get some striping done and change up some stereo stuff for now


Nice...any pics of the progress? You will be out on that blvd before you know it brother!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Nice...any pics of the progress? You will be out on that blvd before you know it brother!


 I haven't posted pics since they changed the format here. Ill have to have the wife help me do it, ill try tomorrow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I haven't posted pics since they changed the format here. Ill have to have the wife help me do it, ill try tomorrow


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

impalaric said:


> got a alpine deck , mint. also have orginal box. works perfect. ipod/aux/4 preouts. 100$
> View attachment 338442
> 2329607 I JUs got somethin diff today, but its a damb nice deck:thumbsup:


 Is it still for sale let me know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MEMORIESCC said:


> he just did a frame off powder coated his frame _*fred*_ all new shit under... new motor him and his wife put in the work..


I NEEDA _*FRED*_ ALL MY SHIT TOO...... :rofl:



vynetyme said:


> Liar
> Shit 15 stacks is alot of monies right now
> I'd almost off my chit for close to that :happysad:


$15K? Lemme know... I'll buy it for $15K, even somthing "close to it"


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn green hornet moco mobile


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> $15K? Lemme know... I'll buy it for $15K, even somthing "close to it"



Dont you have Javis number? Hit him up or let me know if you need it.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Dont you have Javis number? Hit him up or let me know if you need it.


yea I have it thanks brotha... he called me on Monday. So...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think that pic is suppose to be shown Ceez
Might wanna OK it with Phil first homie
I don't wanna mess up my shot doggie,no offense but it just got approved for print
Damn that looks GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Dont you have Javis number? Hit him up or let me know if you need it.


yea I have it thanks brotha... he called me on Monday. So...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Damn green hornet moco mobile


Get it right it's my Sugar Booger :biggrin:
What up Ivan :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ken :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I don't think that pic is suppose to be shown Ceez
> Might wanna OK it with Phil first homie
> I don't wanna mess up my shot doggie,no offense but it just got approved for print
> Damn that looks GOOD :biggrin:


Phil is the one that posted this out there on his Facebook.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> yea I have it thanks brotha... he called me on Monday. So...



Uh oh...you gonna buy another ride now.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Get it right it's my Sugar Booger :biggrin:What up Ivan :wave:


 Not much ROy congrats on the lrm shoot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Phil is the one that posted this out there on his Facebook.


Oh ok so must be cool
Thanks for Posting Bro :thumbsup:
How you been Big Ceez?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I don't think that pic is suppose to be shown Ceez
> Might wanna OK it with Phil first homie
> I don't wanna mess up my shot doggie,no offense but it just got approved for print
> Damn that looks GOOD :biggrin:


Actually he has posted some of yours, Chucks, the 54, the Buick, the 65 from Rollerz, The Buick, he is just not making mention that this are to be used in LRM. So its all public.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Oh ok so must be cool
> Thanks for Posting Bro :thumbsup:
> How you been Big Ceez?


Busy bro, trying to hustle to get this 66 done so I can catch up with all of you super stars getting hood famous off your rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Not much ROy congrats on the lrm shoot


Thanks Ivan the Sugar Booger is getting there
How's the Foe?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Actually he has posted some of yours, Chucks, the 54, the Buick, the 65 from Rollerz, The Buick, he is just not making mention that this are to be used in LRM. So its all public.


He post more than 1 of mine?
If so can you PM em bro?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

damm your car looks good cuzzin !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

gzking said:


> damm your car looks good cuzzin !!


Thanks Justin


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


>


Lookin Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! G/L on the sale javier & the ride is lookin' good roy congrats!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I got amps and subs from before I lifted it but just want something simple now that's why I was thinking of using maybe four amplified 6x9s in the package tray. I probably have room for two 8s or maybe 10s in the trunk between cylinders but not sure if I want to do that..my boy does install for EAS here in town might just let him do it


I do custom boxes and installs got pics of a few jobs i did hit me up i will beat any price they will give you and the work WILL look better ive compared some of my work to theirs...LMK bro i got you....also got a boy who can get brand new steroe equip for cheap if you need amps or anything...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet Dreams is throwing a car show the 31st at the pueblo library, it was a good show last year with food and entertainment...might wanna check this one out...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

SHIT JOSH BETTER USE UR RESOURSES IN UR CLUB DANNY KNOWS HOW TO MAKE BOXES INSTALL DO ALL THAT SHIT JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT THAT MIGHT BE THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GO NICE PICS CEEZ ROY THAT "BOOGER" LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ISSUE MY ? IS WHEN U GONNA JUICE IT AND CHROME THEM UNDIES:naughty:

THEN U GONNA HAVE ALL KINDA PPL LIKE :worship::finger:
HAHA LOOKS GOOD THATS ALL IM SAYIN AND I NO U AINT EVEN CLOSE TO DONE ONE DAY ILL HAVE MONIES LIKE U GUYS IM LIKE WRINKLES RIGHT NOW JUST 16K SHORT DAMN 14


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol whutz good los!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> SHIT JOSH BETTER USE UR RESOURSES IN UR CLUB DANNY KNOWS HOW TO MAKE BOXES INSTALL DO ALL THAT SHIT JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT THAT MIGHT BE THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GO NICE PICS CEEZ ROY THAT "BOOGER" LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ISSUE MY ? IS WHEN U GONNA JUICE IT AND CHROME THEM UNDIES:naughty:
> 
> THEN U GONNA HAVE ALL KINDA PPL LIKE :worship::finger:
> HAHA LOOKS GOOD THATS ALL IM SAYIN AND I NO U AINT EVEN CLOSE TO DONE ONE DAY ILL HAVE MONIES LIKE U GUYS IM LIKE WRINKLES RIGHT NOW JUST 16K SHORT DAMN 14


Danny is no longer prospecting for Good Times
And thanks on da Booger
It's getting there ,Undies and lifts should be on during next Off Season...following at the latest
Shit I aint got Big Monies just Good Friends that helped a Million like my Brother Josh:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Sweet Dreams is throwing a car show the 31st at the pueblo library, it was a good show last year with food and entertainment...might wanna check this one out...


I was there last year too
Great show
I plan on attending again next Sunday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Lookin Good!! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Familia...hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Familia...hope everyone has a great weekend!


 you too fawker!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I do custom boxes and installs got pics of a few jobs i did hit me up i will beat any price they will give you and the work WILL look better ive compared some of my work to theirs...LMK bro i got you....also got a boy who can get brand new steroe equip for cheap if you need amps or anything...





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> SHIT JOSH BETTER USE UR RESOURSES IN UR CLUB DANNY KNOWS HOW TO MAKE BOXES INSTALL DO ALL THAT SHIT JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT THAT MIGHT BE THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GO NICE PICS CEEZ ROY THAT "BOOGER" LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ISSUE MY ? IS WHEN U GONNA JUICE IT AND CHROME THEM UNDIES:naughty:THEN U GONNA HAVE ALL KINDA PPL LIKE :worship::finger:HAHA LOOKS GOOD THATS ALL IM SAYIN AND I NO U AINT EVEN CLOSE TO DONE ONE DAY ILL HAVE MONIES LIKE U GUYS IM LIKE WRINKLES RIGHT NOW JUST 16K SHORT DAMN 14


 Thanks for the offers guys, I'm in no hurry really. I went to see my boy today and he's got some top secret equipment coming in next month for me to check out....we'll see


vynetyme said:


> Danny is no longer prospecting for Good TimesAnd thanks on da BoogerIt's getting there ,Undies and lifts should be on during next Off Season...following at the latestShit I aint got Big Monies just Good Friends that helped a Million like my Brother Josh:thumbsup:


that's what's up bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you too fawker!!!


Thanks papo


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

Whts up CO,


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

"This bumper was pulled off by the bus of selenas" man my wife just bought the movie selena amd my daughters have watched it for the third time tonight haha creating memories lovin it!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol... whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mafioso65 said:


> Whts up CO,


:wave:
What up Jose


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/ctd/2506852799.html


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What up CO? Who's cruzin 2nite............


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

can someone post up the info for the pueblo show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm finna bump this shit in my ride foos


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

colorado state fair september 18 2011 they will be mailing out apps soon for more info 719-406-7838


impala63 said:


> can someone post up the info for the pueblo show.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> colorado state fair september 18 2011 they will be mailing out apps soon for more info 719-406-7838


Spoke to Toro....you ready?!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:yes:


BigCeez said:


> Spoke to Toro....you ready?!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up, what up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morons giving us a bad name. 


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43868995/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)

what up hope to see colorado represent at carshow july 30th dumas tx


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 more weeks and I am on my way to afghanistan.......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol whutz good los!!!


what up fes the new mister big M himself!!!!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Danny is no longer prospecting for Good Times
> And thanks on da Booger
> It's getting there ,Undies and lifts should be on during next Off Season...following at the latest
> Shit I aint got Big Monies just Good Friends that helped a Million like my Brother Josh:thumbsup:


damn thats news to me i didnt no bout danny and ur welcome thats a nice ass lookin booger for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I was there last year too
> Great show
> I plan on attending again next Sunday


Were gonna bring a couple rides too see you there bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Los...Hows the cutty doin??? 

Wat up colowriders??? Gotta love this rain... Guess its time to go back in the garage, no days off for 11 weeks now...Gotta grind to get it!!!!ANYONE need anything done automotive hit me up im always ready for watever and wont have you waitin forever to get back on those streets...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That sucks bro, but im sure you'll be making them big dollarsAnd I thought it was hot here.....you gonna be hurtin, lol


raiderhater719 said:


> 3 more weeks and I am on my way to afghanistan.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> That sucks bro, but im sure you'll be making them big dollarsAnd I thought it was hot here.....you gonna be hurtin, lol


 Actually i have been monitoring the weather over there and it has beend around the same as here... And I got some big plans for my big dollars haha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> what up fes the new mister big M himself!!!!!!!


 shit im still fes from palmer park lol!!! but it feels good bringin' Majestics to the 719!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just came back from the park on federal.Looking good guys.Denver doing it.....................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Just came back from the park on federal.Looking good guys.Denver doing it.....................


I bet

Denver be on it :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Any you guys use the shumaker 1072 charger? I may need some help


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Just came back from the park on federal.Looking good guys.Denver doing it.....................


IT WAS A NICE NIGHT DID YOU GET ANY B B Q?IT WAS THERE FOR EVERYBODY. SHOWOFF C.C AND DENVER C.C HAVE A B B Q ON FEDS YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK YOU GRAB A PLATE AND DIG IN!!!!!!! U.N.I.T.Y AND FILLED TUMMYS THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> IT WAS A NICE NIGHT DID YOU GET ANY B B Q?IT WAS THERE FOR EVERYBODY. SHOWOFF C.C AND DENVER C.C HAVE A B B Q ON FEDS YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK YOU GRAB A PLATE AND DIG IN!!!!!!! U.N.I.T.Y AND FILLED TUMMYS THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!


 No dident know it was cool like that.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> No dident know it was cool like that.


Your gonna have to come up again then


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

shit, I want some bbq too


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

impala63 said:


> No dident know it was cool like that.


"ALL CLUBS ARE ONE FAMILY"


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Your gonna have to come up again then


 X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? No luck on the sale on my Impalas! Not even one call! Oh well hope you all have a great day!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> shit im still fes from palmer park lol!!! but it feels good bringin' Majestics to the 719!!!


Nice cover Fess cuz i would have to say one monkey dont MAKE the show//// lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Nice cover Fess cuz i would have to say one monkey dont MAKE the show//// lol


 lol right!!! one monkey don't stop no show either!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? No luck on the sale on my Impalas! Not even one call! Oh well hope you all have a great day!


 hard times I guess...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> hard times I guess...


15 stacks is a lot of monies right now Fes
if I had that kinda spread I'd be Flossin Dubs :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> 15 stacks is a lot of monies right now Fesif I had that kinda spread I'd be Flossin Dubs :yessad:


 lol right!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody hitting up the Sweet Dreams show Sunday?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I might go to check it out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> I might go to check it out.


I'll see you there if you go are you taking that beautiful Hard Top?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

No just going to admire other peoples rides.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

What up Colorado been thinking of selling my bikes hmu if interested hmu...here some pics of them...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How mush?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

450.00 for the purple one and 550.00 for the green one...


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> n


 nice:nicoderm:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

nice:nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> No dident know it was cool like that.


I wulda grabbed a plate quick dog you know me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? No luck on the sale on my Impalas! Not even one call! Oh well hope you all have a great day!


There is cash out there trust me I know advertise your ride all over not just lowball layitlow bro nobody has cash on here


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i know.lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

dee_5o5 said:


> What up Colorado been thinking of selling my bikes hmu if interested hmu...here some pics of them...


 What about just the green frame? Just asking


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

EL MEROMERO said:


> What about just the green frame? Just asking


just the frame? I don't think i want to to part it just yet. .But could build one..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone have the flyer to the sweet dreams show this weekend???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew LIL!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone have the flyer to the sweet dreams show this weekend???


its at the pueblo library, 100 E Abriendo dr July 31 set up from 8-11 show from 11-3...thats all the info i got when i called bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew LIL!!!


Wat up M dog....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Everybody? As for my rides I just want to thank everyone for the support. After I talkin to Chuck and Cesar I think I may have put the startin price too high. So if any of you are interested in these cars please give me a call or text 303-946-8256. The price is totally nego. Thanx.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up M dog....


 whutz happening scottie!!! how you been bro?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> its at the pueblo library, 100 E Abriendo dr July 31 set up from 8-11 show from 11-3...thats all the info i got when i called bro...


coo thanks g


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone have the flyer to the sweet dreams show this weekend???


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

:wave:Whats up homie. I might go. See how this leg feels. Had a bad gout attack in it last weekend. Cant walk right now!!! Hurts like hell!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dat sucks

whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

cold hard cash said:


> colorado state fair september 18 2011 they will be mailing out apps soon for more info 719-406-7838


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whutz happening scottie!!! how you been bro?


Just building cars been real busy.. hows the fam doin? Hows the cutty comin im still anxious to see it...You guys know of any local shows comin up???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> coo thanks g


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just building cars been real busy.. hows the fam doin? Hows the cutty comin im still anxious to see it...You guys know of any local shows comin up???


 it'll be here soon enough!!! sylviano told me something about a show on the 30th @ palmer park & academy???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> it'll be here soon enough!!! sylviano told me something about a show on the 30th @ palmer park & academy???


 ...and the fam is all good!!! yours?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Quiet in here lately


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...and the fam is all good!!! yours?


Just got back from the bike park with my son..there doin good cant complain...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Quiet in here lately


Wat up josh when you pullin put the caddy??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Familia ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's good Scotty. I've had it out here and there but just mainly around the neighborhood, I drove it to work yesterday and my quarter mounding broke loose so I gotta find some oem clips for that, I have my parts guy start looking today I guess. I may go Rollin this weekend if the weather is right


HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up josh when you pullin put the caddy??


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*:wave::wave::wave:
..........................................*


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

Hey fellas I made it up here to CO, man you guys have it made in the summer time mid 80's, I can get used to this for sure! I am going to be in Denver on Sunday and saw you guys are having a show, Ill be showing up sometime throughout the day and check the scene.....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

94 fleet said:


> Hey fellas I made it up here to CO, man you guys have it made in the summer time mid 80's, I can get used to this for sure! I am going to be in Denver on Sunday and saw you guys are having a show, Ill be showing up sometime throughout the day and check the scene.....


homie hit 6th and feds on sunday thats the spot a lot of cars and good people!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Los...Hows the cutty doin???
> 
> Wat up colowriders??? Gotta love this rain... Guess its time to go back in the garage, no days off for 11 weeks now...Gotta grind to get it!!!!ANYONE need anything done automotive hit me up im always ready for watever and wont have you waitin forever to get back on those streets...:thumbsup:


whats up playa shes givin me problems like normal blow a hose to the front one of my rims fell apart and my spare has lose spokes so im lookin for some new rims i kinda got somethin lined up but gotta get some cash 1st i just started workin up a discount tire on academy so ill see whats up come pay day what about that truck hows it doin or ur monte whats up u gonna bring it out to the ave this weekend


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> homie hit 6th and feds on sunday thats the spot a lot of cars and good people!!!!!:thumbsup:


let me get some new shit for my ride and i might have to take a trip up there myself i member it as a kid rolln wit my brother once but never did i have my own car to take up there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

94 fleet said:


> Hey fellas I made it up here to CO, man you guys have it made in the summer time mid 80's, I can get used to this for sure! I am going to be in Denver on Sunday and saw you guys are having a show, Ill be showing up sometime throughout the day and check the scene.....


it's really hot where I'm at in CO and out of the way here no lowrider scene at all


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody crusin' on sat?????


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Danny is no longer prospecting for Good TimesAnd thanks on da BoogerIt's getting there ,Undies and lifts should be on during next Off Season...following at the latestShit I aint got Big Monies just Good Friends that helped a Million like my Brother Josh:thumbsup:


Dam Roy, thats news to me to? Aye Josh, I got you homie by materials and ill build you one for free.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Wiskey makes your face numb.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Wiskey makes your face numb.


lol...oh man!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im'ma start call'n roy ~~ breaking news ~~!!! you put people out there before they even know whutz up!!! & im just play'n no one get mad please...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> let me get some new shit for my ride and i might have to take a trip up there myself i member it as a kid rolln wit my brother once but never did i have my own car to take up there


come on down and kick it !!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wats good colorado


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wazzapaning Colorado lowriders. Have a slow and low weekend. Ill be on lake Pueblo at surf beach on my boat if anyones going down to P- town. Be safe homies.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats up playa shes givin me problems like normal blow a hose to the front one of my rims fell apart and my spare has lose spokes so im lookin for some new rims i kinda got somethin lined up but gotta get some cash 1st i just started workin up a discount tire on academy so ill see whats up come pay day what about that truck hows it doin or ur monte whats up u gonna bring it out to the ave this weekend


Truck got a axle problem but i just got my 19 inch tv put in the bed...might bring the monte out and give her a cruise if i can find a couple good batteries laying around, shes about ready for a make over tho...

WHOS CRUSIN SATURDAY NIGHT??? LETS GET IT CRACKIN FELLAS!!!!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Truck got a axle problem but i just got my 19 inch tv put in the bed...might bring the monte out and give her a cruise if i can find a couple good batteries laying around, shes about ready for a make over tho...WHOS CRUSIN SATURDAY NIGHT??? LETS GET IT CRACKIN FELLAS!!!!


RUTHLESS will have some of our cars out there... Hope to see some fellow riders out there


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

there is a cruise goin on in pueblo tonight it stars at seven if anybody wants to come down


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like a good day to take a cruise!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

x2 whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Head'n to denver see some of you guys later!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT UP coLOWrado what it dew¿


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lets cruise


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lets cruise


I wanted to but im gonna be at the Dublin house for the wifes friends birthday party.....and my front right cylinder leaked out on my way home from the show today..ill have to see what's up with that tomorrow I guess


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

When we goina hit tha AVE C-SPRINGS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good seeing u Fes...bbq tomorrow...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Car show at the pueblo library tomorrow, see you guys there...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I wanted to but im gonna be at the Dublin house for the wifes friends birthday party.....and my front right cylinder leaked out on my way home from _*the show today*_..ill have to see what's up with that tomorrow I guess


Wat show???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat show???


Little one at palmer park and academy


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

P-Town bound withthe fam and the lolo looks like a great day to have a show....HITS baby...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Be safe homie!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

took about a week more than I thought, but here you go ceez


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> took about a week more than I thought, but here you go ceez
> View attachment 342673
> View attachment 342674
> View attachment 342675
> View attachment 342676


 Looks good bROtha!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Looks good bROtha!!


thanks joe


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So who won what at the show today?????????


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

LRM Denver show. Sorry about the fuckin pole


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good morning fam!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages been going by SLOW here lately....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> took about a week more than I thought, but here you go ceez
> View attachment 342673
> View attachment 342674
> View attachment 342675
> View attachment 342676


Lookin good bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man these pages been going by SLOW here lately....


Slow as hell must be alot of building goin on...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Slow as hell must be alot of building goin on...


 Yea right!!! How was the show yesterday scott??????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Lookin good bro..:thumbsup:


Appreciate that Scotty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Wish I could make this one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> So who won what at the show today?????????


Glen won most of the Awards then I think Ralph had quit a few also


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Glen won most of the Awards then I think Ralph had quit a few also


 I figured.How did GT do?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone comin down for Nothing Else Matters show this weekend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> I figured.How did GT do?


Everyone that entered placed....wish mine woulda made it :happysad:
Sil got like 3 for the 54
Tell Victor he took off before they called his award
He got best Bomb Truck but he was ghost already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Anyone comin down for Nothing Else Matters show this weekend?


If I gets my chit back together and its minimal I might


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> If I gets my chit back together and its minimal I might


what happened to your turd??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what happened to your turd??


Took a crapola on the way down
Water pump bolts loosened up and threw the fan into my shroud
No biggie hopefully it will be ok


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Took a crapola on the way down
> Water pump bolts loosened up and threw the fan into my shroud
> No biggie hopefully it will be ok


damn that sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn that sux


It happens I guess
I didn't put any thread lock on the bolts,I'm thinking that may be it
I did a search and the type of engine I have is known to do it from time to time
You going to P-Town next week dog?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! sorry to hear about your car Roy... Congrats to everyone who hit the show!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> It happens I guess
> I didn't put any thread lock on the bolts,I'm thinking that may be it
> I did a search and the type of engine I have is known to do it from time to time
> You going to P-Town next week dog?


whats in P town next week??


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Yea right!!! How was the show yesterday scott??????


It was a good one we took home a few trophys...truck placed 1st but i guess there was only 1 other mini truck that didnt get judged, i had it anyways tho just would rather WIN it then TAKE it you know...Always the next one...Hows everything on your end bro, you guys goin to pueblo on Sept. 18th right???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> took about a week more than I thought, but here you go ceez
> View attachment 342673
> View attachment 342674
> View attachment 342675
> View attachment 342676


looks really GOOD brother!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

whats the weather going to be like this weekend in pueblo? anyone ...anyone...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

whats the weather going  to be like this weekend in pueblo? anyone ...anyone...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> looks really GOOD brother!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> It was a good one we took home a few trophys...truck placed 1st but i guess there was only 1 other mini truck that didnt get judged, i had it anyways tho just would rather WIN it then TAKE it you know...Always the next one...Hows everything on your end bro, you guys goin to pueblo on Sept. 18th right???


Fuck it bro 1st place is 1st place lol...... I traded my monte for a 96 lincoln.... And as far as the pueblo show in 10 days I am on my way to the beautiful country of afghanistan so I wont be at the show but some of the clube members will.... But this time next year when I come back I will hopefully have a COUPLE of cars and bikes in the winners circle!!!!! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> looks really GOOD brother!!!


Co-signed :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Fuck it bro 1st place is 1st place lol...... I traded my monte for a 96 lincoln.... And as far as the pueblo show in 10 days I am on my way to the beautiful country of afghanistan so I wont be at the show but some of the clube members will.... But this time next year when I come back I will hopefully have a COUPLE of cars and bikes in the winners circle!!!!! LOL


Gonna be stackin' the cash


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Took a crapola on the way down
> Water pump bolts loosened up and threw the fan into my shroud
> No biggie hopefully it will be ok


that sucks  you should bring your tre to the GT picinic brotha...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Gonna be stackin' the cash


whutz good josh!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> that sucks  you should bring your tre to the GT picinic brotha...


Wish I could but can't get the Time off and aint got the Spread
If I woulda heard about it sooner than a few days ago I might have though
Kinda a late notice for me:tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!! *sorry to hear about your car Roy*... Congrats to everyone who hit the show!!!


*Thanks Fes*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Thanks Fes*


 itz cool, how you been brotha?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> itz cool, how you been brotha?


Working hard and partyin Harder (No Joto)
Trying to get da Booger where it's running straight
How you and that Big M homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Fuck it bro 1st place is 1st place lol...... I traded my monte for a 96 lincoln.... And as far as the pueblo show in 10 days I am on my way to the beautiful country of afghanistan so I wont be at the show but some of the clube members will.... But this time next year when I come back I will hopefully have a COUPLE of cars and bikes in the winners circle!!!!! LOL


Good luck and be safe out there brother!



vynetyme said:


> Working hard and partyin Harder (No Joto)
> Trying to get da Booger where it's running straight
> How you and that Big M homie?


Whats up Roy?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Wish I could but can't get the Time off and aint got the Spread
> If I woulda heard about it sooner than a few days ago I might have though
> Kinda a late notice for me:tears:


sounds like Colo has the get togethers on lock though... Thats one thing I like about you all out in my homeland!!

Hey Roy check this out.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Good luck and be safe out there brother!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Roy?


Not Mucho Ceez just working homie and happy for it since it looks like I got a helluva lot of catching up to do on the Booger
How are you and the Family bro?
Hows that ride coming out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> sounds like Colo has the get togethers on lock though... Thats one thing I like about you all out in my homeland!!
> 
> Hey Roy check this out.....


That's really nice Ken
Let me know how easy it is to put.....nevermind I got a different engine.Shit is probably gonna be like Chinese on mines.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> That's really nice Ken
> Let me know how easy it is to put.....nevermind I got a different engine.Shit is probably gonna be like Chinese on mines.


as long as your guages work now.. it shouldnt be all that bad. they send you the speedo cable, oil pressure, and temp sending units..


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Are you in ninja mode Roy? :ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUV4LACS said:


> Are you in ninja mode Roy? :ninja:


I guess am


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Not Mucho Ceez just working homie and happy for it since it looks like I got a helluva lot of catching up to do on the Booger
> How are you and the Family bro?
> Hows that ride coming out?


I know where you are coming from. The fam is doing great brother, thanx for asking. 

Trying to work on the car whenever I can, but I dont really think its time thats killing me now, its the budget on the car. Little by little tho bro, im hoping to have her done late this year.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Good luck and be safe out there brother! Whats up Roy?


 Thanks ceez!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Gonna be stackin' the cash


 Just trying to catch up to all u colorado ballers lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I know where you are coming from. The fam is doing great brother, thanx for asking.
> 
> Trying to work on the car whenever I can, but I dont really think its time thats killing me now, its the budget on the car. Little by little tho bro, im hoping to have her done late this year.


That's Good to hear and the car will be at a show sporting a Plaque before you know it
One part at a Time homie that's how I'm doing it
These Calles aint going nowhere


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whutz good josh!!!


 What up mayne


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

CAR LOOKS GREAT JOSH I LIKE A LOT:thumbsup:
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MOCO ROY AND RICK U AINT EVEN LYIN ABOUT TRYIN TO CATCH UP WIT THESE FUS AND ALL THEIR MONIES SHIT I BEEN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN TO TALK TO A RECRUITER MYSELF BUT CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT PLACED IN PUEBLO WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


What up homie :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FOR SALE 6G'S FIRM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chapo said:


> What up homie :wave:


Chillen....did Fes ask if you wanted this vert 66 I got


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Working hard and partyin Harder (No Joto)Trying to get da Booger where it's running straightHow you and that Big M homie?


 chill'n tryin' to get all our shit together, you know?whutz happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Chillen....did Fes ask if you wanted this vert 66 I got


cuanto homito?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JC will be in pueblo sunday....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody looking for a project car ?

http://jalopnik.com/5825701/this-1000


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Two car shows this weekend one at carmike theatre on sat and nothing else matters in pueblo on sun


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Two car shows this weekend one at carmike theatre on sat and nothing else matters in pueblo on sun


any bike categories on sat?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Two car shows this weekend one at carmike theatre on sat and nothing else matters in pueblo on sun


is that carmike up on powers and carefree or is that the one off fountain?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> any bike categories on sat?


 They said they would make one if we bring enough bikes... Let me know if you guys want to bring some and we will bring a few of ours ... Ket me know soon so I can call them and let them know we are bringing


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> is that carmike up on powers and carefree or is that the one off fountain?


 From my understanding it was on fountain but I will check for sure


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

PG 2 Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Slow motion


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Anybody looking for a project car ?
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5825701/this-1000


http://www.bonanzacarcollection.zoomshare.com/3.shtml


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> From my understanding it was on fountain but I will check for sure


 yea it is at the one on fountain.... Show starts at 10 reg is til 11 and move in is at 8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> yea it is at the one on fountain.... Show starts at 10 reg is til 11 and move in is at 8


What is _Carmike_?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> What is _Carmike_?


a movie theatre on academy and fountain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What is _Carmike_?


 lol roy seriously?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol roy seriously?


:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I heard a commercial on the radio that its the new movies on powers.....$500 to the peoples choice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> I heard a commercial on the radio that its the new movies on powers.....$500 to the peoples choice


 I talked to their prez today and he said on academy and fountain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :dunno:


 jus messin anywayz though!!! lol


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I talked to their prez today and he said on academy and fountain


 Huh I don't know what the deal is then, maybe its a different show all together.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


>


 nice pics!!!Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whatup Fessor!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up coLOWrado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up buma & cesar!!! sorry i missed both you guys call & text last night lol... had to be at work at 3am so i crashed a lil early!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost page 2 por que..........


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn I see wrinkles is going for the C.J.look with the goatee lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> jus messin anywayz though!!! lol


 hey roy are those cortez's* silver & black or grey & blue or whut?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> hey roy are those cortez's* silver & black or grey & blue or whut?


i think they grey and black


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got the hose fixed and back in the ride! What a bastard that was with the car parked about a foot from the side of the garage wall and about an inch off the ground


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> i think they grey and black


 cool i like those!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!! have a safe weekend!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Headed to the show on academy and fountain see you guys there....


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

if anyone needs a application please email me at [email protected] :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wats goood colorado and Majestics fam...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 345217
> if anyone needs a application please email me at [email protected] :thumbsup:


I'll take one Glen
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

WHATS GOOD GT FAM.... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wats goood colorado and Majestics fam...


 whutz good faM!!! party tonight at chapo's 7pm!!! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whutz good faM!!! party tonight at chapo's 7pm!!! lol


got some beer at the mufugga or what????:.jk, what's good fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> got some beer at the mufugga or what????:.jk, what's good fes


 ofcourse... come on down!!! i've been chill'n stopped by the carmike today good turnout but not the kind of cars we usually deal wit!!! but itz all good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Watching UFC streamed fights...

http://www.fightingportal.host22.com/


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ofcourse... come on down!!! i've been chill'n stopped by the carmike today good turnout but not the kind of cars we usually deal wit!!! but itz all good!!!


I didn't go, there was another show at some hot rod shop today too...didn't go there either, and a gang of old cars across the street from the neighborhood at the old grocery warehouse on austin bluffs


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

thnx buddy




BigCeez said:


> Watching UFC streamed fights...
> 
> http://www.fightingportal.host22.com/


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I didn't go, there was another show at some hot rod shop today too...didn't go there either, and a gang of old cars across the street from the neighborhood at the old grocery warehouse on austin bluffs


 yeah alot of shit goin on yesterday!!!whutz good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RUTHLESS is having a bbq at 3 at boulder park next to memorial hospital and crusin afterwards if anyone wants to stop by and get their grub on....... All is welcome!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


whats up RenzO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing else matters show was cool!!! good to see alot of the homies down in pueblo... alot of denver homies down there!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

WUZ GOOD cO HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE NOTHING ELSE MATTERS CAR SHOW WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a good bbq today I want to be the first to congratulate los for taking over the reins to RUTHLESS as Vice President while I am gone overseas couldnt of chosen a better man for the job....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Had a good bbq today I want to be the first to congratulate los for taking over the reins to RUTHLESS as Vice President while I am gone overseas couldnt of chosen a better man for the job....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Had a good bbq today I want to be the first to congratulate los for taking over the reins to RUTHLESS as Vice President while I am gone overseas couldnt of chosen a better man for the job....


Congrats Carlos


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

THANKS A MILLION EVERYONE AND MOST OF ALL TO RICKY FOR GIVIN ME THE CHANCE TO SHOW WHAT I GOT TO OFFER IM TRYIN TO STEP MY GAME UP RIDE WISE I KINDA GOT SOMETHIN LINED UP MIGHT BE A LONG ASS TIME B4 I BUST IT OUT CUZ I DONT GOT THE MONIES BUT I MIGHT BE COMIN OUT WIT SOMETHING ELSE GOOD LUCK OVER SEAS RICK BE CAREFUL OUT THERE BIG HOMIE AND GET YO CASH AND GET BACK SO WE CAN CRUZ:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> THANKS A MILLION EVERYONE AND MOST OF ALL TO RICKY FOR GIVIN ME THE CHANCE TO SHOW WHAT I GOT TO OFFER IM TRYIN TO STEP MY GAME UP RIDE WISE I KINDA GOT SOMETHIN LINED UP MIGHT BE A LONG ASS TIME B4 I BUST IT OUT CUZ I DONT GOT THE MONIES BUT I MIGHT BE COMIN OUT WIT SOMETHING ELSE GOOD LUCK OVER SEAS RICK BE CAREFUL OUT THERE BIG HOMIE AND GET YO CASH AND GET BACK SO WE CAN CRUZ:thumbsup:


Congrats brother!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Los and be safe out there Ricky


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Congrats Los and be safe out there Ricky


 Thanks Mr.Roy and X2 for LOS


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

http://youtu.be/g2mSPPwCo5E


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz happenin' CO!!! congrats Los I know you'll hold it down jus fine homie!!!

damn ricky i seen you on saturday & didnt even think about you leaving!!! be safe out there homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> whutz happenin' CO!!! congrats Los I know you'll hold it down jus fine homie!!!damn ricky i seen you on saturday & didnt even think about you leaving!!! be safe out there homie!!!


 Thanks fes it means alot coming from you guys all of you man i am just trying to make a better life for my family and sneak a impala in their somewhere with a that loot.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cold hard cash said:


> http://youtu.be/g2mSPPwCo5E


Cool


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks fes it means alot coming from you guys all of you man i am just trying to make a better life for my family and sneak a impala in their somewhere with a that loot.....


Sneaky Ricky. Handle your business over there homie......what you want me to do with this pump???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Sneaky Ricky. Handle your business over there homie......what you want me to do with this pump???


 I could pick it up if u are done with it bro I was gonna give it to another guy in da club... But just text me bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Off to go camping...have a good week familia!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP CO:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Nothing else matters show was cool!!! good to see alot of the homies down in pueblo... alot of denver homies down there!!!


 Yes sir it was a good day ...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Had a good bbq today I want to be the first to congratulate los for taking over the reins to RUTHLESS as Vice President while I am gone overseas couldnt of chosen a better man for the job....


Congrats Los, stay safe Ricky...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> whutz good CO!!!


SHIT ITS BEEN DEAD UP IN THIS MATHAFUCKA :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> SHIT ITS BEEN DEAD UP IN THIS MATHAFUCKA :dunno:


 True story...hella quiet


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Congrats Los, stay safe Ricky...


 Thanks scott


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:wave: goodmorning Colo Riders


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone goin to show this weekend @ old kmart?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

impalaric said:


> Anyone goin to show this weekend @ old kmart?


GT will be there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz goin' on CO!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

cold hard cash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Page 2 bump


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO SPREAD THE WORD THAT THERE WILL BE A $5.00 DISCOUNT ON CAR CLUBS WITH AT LEAST 5 ENTRIES AND $10.00 DISCOUNT WITH AT LEAST 10 ENTRIES! FOR THE SEPT 18TH SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO SPREAD THE WORD THAT THERE WILL BE A $5.00 DISCOUNT ON CAR CLUBS WITH AT LEAST 5 ENTRIES AND $10.00 DISCOUNT WITH AT LEAST 10 ENTRIES! FOR THE SEPT 18TH SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> JUST TALKED TO BETO AND HE TOLD ME TO SPREAD THE WORD THAT THERE WILL BE A $5.00 DISCOUNT ON CAR CLUBS WITH AT LEAST 5 ENTRIES AND $10.00 DISCOUNT WITH AT LEAST 10 ENTRIES! FOR THE SEPT 18TH SHOW HERE IN PUEBLO


 good deal!!! all shows should be like dat!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia?!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


>


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT UP coLOWrado¿¿ What it do dew¿?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! When is the show @ the old kmart?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

This bitch is dead in here! :ugh:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! When is the show @ the old kmart?


I think someone said sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> I think someone said sat.:thumbsup:


 cool


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> cool


10 to 4


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Off to go camping...have a good week familia!


I went the other day and had big fun I took my quad and my dirt bike and my homies cooked on the disc


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*TOMORROW'S THE BIG DAY... *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I went the other day and had big fun I took my quad and my dirt bike and my homies cooked on the disc


Always good to get out of the house...made it a yearly tradition to get all the kids out camping a week before they go back to school....I just need to get a quad and dirt bike now like you! 


pic from camping...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great picture it really looks like Good Times.Is that your RV? :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Great picture it really looks like Good Times.Is that your RV? :wow:


Thanks brother...nah...the RV belongs to my cousin...she doesnt have anywhere to keep it so I told her she could keep it at my house...so its like its both of ours


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

good morning CO!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Always good to get out of the house...made it a yearly tradition to get all the kids out camping a week before they go back to school....I just need to get a quad and dirt bike now like you!
> 
> 
> pic from camping...


Me and my family went camping and boating at Blue Mesa the week after the Denver show.. it was a lot of fun. I want to make that a yearly tradition too... except do it a little earlier in the year so I can take my car to the Denver show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Always good to get out of the house...made it a yearly tradition to get all the kids out camping a week before they go back to school....I just need to get a quad and dirt bike now like you! pic from camping...


Good pic ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Swiph wants you guys to send him some pics!!! especially Roy & Larry!!! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Me and my family went camping and boating at Blue Mesa the week after the Denver show.. it was a lot of fun. I want to make that a yearly tradition too... except do it a little earlier in the year so I can take my car to the Denver show


I gotta check out Blue Mesa....we went to St Vrain this past time but I didnt like it. The kids had a blast tho so thats all that matters. 



raiderhater719 said:


> Good pic ceez


Thanks brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

me, chapo, jeff & ty hit the old kmart up & they were already breaking the stage down...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> me, chapo, jeff & ty hit the old kmart up & they were already breaking the stage down...


it was a wrap by 4 bro, I figured you guys woulda been showing today too.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up big bad CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> it was a wrap by 4 bro, I figured you guys woulda been showing today too.......


 by the time i heard about we already had a meeting scheduled, so we jus tried hittin' it after the meeting... that didnt work out!!! loloh well how was it?whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*sat show kmart*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> by the time i heard about we already had a meeting scheduled, so we jus tried hittin' it after the meeting... that didnt work out!!! loloh well how was it?whut it dew CO!!!


It was alright, some of the classes were bad though..I had a choice of 80s-now or luxury, so I think an audi and Lexus took first and second on luxury class


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

impalaric said:


>


nice pics bro and congrats on the wins, car was looking sick!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> It was alright, some of the classes were bad though..I had a choice of 80s-now or luxury, so I think an audi and Lexus took first and second on luxury class


 yeah you know how that goes homie!!! i dont even wanna get started on that though... lol


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 345217
> if anyone needs a application please email me at [email protected] :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Always good to get out of the house...made it a yearly tradition to get all the kids out camping a week before they go back to school....I just need to get a quad and dirt bike now like you!
> 
> 
> pic from camping...


we slept in a tent on the floor we went camping lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Swiph wants you guys to send him some pics!!! especially Roy & Larry!!! lol


hit me up with the info for reals I'll hit him up I'm gonna enclose some pics of me in a nighty and see what that gets him there lmao just pm me bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hit me up with the info for reals I'll hit him up I'm gonna enclose some pics of me in a nighty and see what that gets him there lmao just pm me bro


 cool I will!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats up CO wtf is up wit this damn rain in springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank "Thee Man" Chucks for doing up my Trunk.He got down :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC;14416830[COLOR=#ff0000 said:


> *]hit me up with the info for reals I'll hit him up *[/COLOR]I'm gonna enclose some pics of me in a nighty and see what that gets him there lmao just pm me bro


*X2!*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn roy your trunk looks good homie....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Colorado howisit? Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Damn roy your trunk looks good homie....


Thanks Ricky.Chuck really put alot of work into it.I am happy how it came out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *X2!*


cool and nice trunk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good job Chucks n Roy! Looks GOOD!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Our club brother recently lost his father who was a proud part of the Imperials Car Club. Join us on September 4th for a fund raiser and BBQ at Sloans Lake from noon to 6pm. 

RIP Dennis Duran and thoughts and prayers go out to Angel and his family.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Good job Chucks n Roy! Looks GOOD!


Thanks Ceez it was all Chucks.That Mofo got down.I never really knew how much work was into doing something like this until now.Total newfound respect.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Ceez it was all Chucks.That Mofo got down.I never really knew how much work was into doing something like this until now.Total newfound respect.


Yessir...that Chuck guy is a talented mofo with a good heart!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...that Chuck guy is a talented mofo with a good heart!


Couldn't ask for a better friend :thumbsup:


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

any body looking for a coupe im in colorado springs $2000 obo


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wats good colorado


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

New dounuts for the hopper..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> New dounuts for the hopper..


Thats a big azz donut....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> New dounuts for the hopper..


_*Heavy Duty *_:wow:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> me, chapo, jeff & ty hit the old kmart up & they were already breaking the stage down...


You guys are always late lol set up is in the A.M. lol jk I was camping all weekend, a great time...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows all the Colowriders??? Wats new.. been in the garage too much lately havent been able to get out much....Who needs what done...all professional work all day, get it done right the first time ill beat any shop deal out there and guarntee my work...hit me up im always ready...Anything you can think up lmk...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thats a big azz donut....


They wont bend the first test worked good reworked them to make them thicker if they dew what they need to I will have them for sale....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats going down Co. Tru Rydaz rolling threw for a min for work.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLORADO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO....wats good this weekend????


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good morning COLORADO


Time to add the lincoln and take off the Monte big Rick...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Time to add the lincoln and take off the Monte big Rick...


 I know pimpin and I gotta change up my daughters bikes... I just cant do it from my mobile over here man LOL.... But you are very observant scott....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> They wont bend the first test worked good reworked them to make them thicker if they dew what they need to I will have them for sale....



NICE!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

[h=6]FREE 1966 Impala Shell...located in Northglenn CO. Quarters have already been cut out of this and no frame. Literally just the shell. Perfect for scrap metal....come get it. No title...Bill of sale only.[/h]


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I know pimpin and I gotta change up my daughters bikes... I just cant do it from my mobile over here man LOL.... But you are very observant scott....


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the spypic throwback Ceez :biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks for the spypic throwback Ceez :biggrin:





Thats a nice Deuce!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks for the spypic throwback Ceez :biggrin:


 Shoulda held on to that mafugga roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Shoulda held on to that mafugga roy



Nah I'm off to better things,like my _next_ dream car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Thats a nice Deuce!!!!!


It was aiight
:happysad:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> You guys are always late lol set up is in the A.M. lol jk I was camping all weekend, a great time...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks for the spypic throwback Ceez :biggrin:


I saw that on someone elses page ....figured you would like that.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

On my way to dubai for a couple of days RUTHLESS times LOL.......


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> On my way to dubai for a couple of days RUTHLESS times LOL.......


Be safe bro...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> On my way to dubai for a couple of days RUTHLESS times LOL.......


maybe you'll come back rich like all them fools up there lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

_*Walmart show in Falcon and MiJotos show this weekend
I think Imma hit up Walmart
Warriors show and Ruff Riders show next weekend
I think Imma hit up Ruff Riders

Anybody else showing this weekend?*_


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably hit the ruff ryders show next weekend, is that the one at metcalf park??? May hit one this weekend gotta get with the rest of HITS and see wat everybody wants to do...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> maybe you'll come back rich like all them fools up there lol


 Yea them mofo's have some loot Dubai is like new york of the middle east. It's actually pretty nice over there....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> _*Walmart show in Falcon and MiJotos show this weekendI think Imma hit up WalmartWarriors show and Ruff Riders show next weekendI think Imma hit up Ruff RidersAnybody else showing this weekend?*_


ain't ruff ryders a motorcycle thing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ain't ruff ryders a motorcycle thing?


Yeah but they are holding a car show

http://www.facebook.com/vynetyme#!/event.php?eid=138785359541991


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


you suck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> you suck


Was last weekend doing the trunk
Hey you think Carlos could make me another touch up thing?
I can't find mine for chit since Denver


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up big homies wats going down


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

lacwood said:


> you suck


 Dont c that cold Beer


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Be safe bro...


 thanks bro.... Hey scott give me a price on u taking my undies off (no ****) on the linc shipping them and putting back together and storing it at your shop while I get them chrome plate pm me a price


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

elonzo said:


> wat up big homies wats going down


what up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Was last weekend doing the trunkHey you think Carlos could make me another touch up thing?I can't find mine for chit since Denver


 I got a better idea....quit scratching you ride................jk, I know that shits bound to happen. Actually he had to clean up all that shit he was holding onto for the fire marshall inspection we had this week but he said he'll try to mix some up for you when he can bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I got a better idea....quit scratching you ride................jk, I know that shits bound to happen. Actually he had to clean up all that shit he was holding onto for the fire marshall inspection we had this week but he said he'll try to mix some up for you when he can bro


LOL aint no new scratches just like to freshen up a few things
lemme know dog


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if a 1982 monte carlo radiator support will fit on a 1983 regal? I think it will but some people say different. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Fessor!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

My little nephews football team is having a fundraiser carwash today from 10 till 5 at the autozone on palmer park and powers if anybody can come through and give some support to the kids that would be cool. Thanks fellas


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What up Fessor!


 whutz good homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Took da booger out to a lil show in Falcon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Took da booger out to a lil show in Falcon


Looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Looking good!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.
She's got her flaws but she's mine :cheesy:








Anybody got pics of the MiJotos show?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado? WHAT IT DEW???/:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> :roflmao:


What up Big Buma
How goes it from the Mile High?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big Buma
> How goes it from the Mile High?


 DOING ALL RIGHT BACK IN THE WORKSHOP 2NIGHT FINISH'N UP ON THE FRONT END .. THERE IS A SHOW TO MARRO AT CROWN LANES ON SOUTH FEDERAL ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> DOING ALL RIGHT BACK IN THE WORKSHOP 2NIGHT FINISH'N UP ON THE FRONT END .. THERE IS A SHOW TO MARRO AT CROWN LANES ON SOUTH FEDERAL ...


Damn wish the Booger was running right so I could roll up there.
:happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

61 Impala.... $12k......Come get her!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> 61 Impala.... $12k......Come get her!


That's gonna be the next year I have.HT too.Gonna be called 1UPPER


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> That's gonna be the next year I have.HT too.Gonna be called 1UPPER


Nice!! You keepin the rag tho..right?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Nice!! You keepin the rag tho..right?!


As of right now I'm pretty tired of the Booger.Once the LRM is out I think it's Time for it to go.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> As of right now I'm pretty tired of the Booger.Once the LRM is out I think it's Time for it to go.


Damn...like that? Thats cool tho...looking forward to seeing whats next...the ONE UPPER!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Damn...like that? Thats cool tho...looking forward to seeing whats next...the ONE UPPER!


I just want something different.Seems everybody and thier Mother has an X-Frame Rag right now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I just want something different.Seems everybody and thier Mother has an X-Frame Rag right now


Umm....not me and my mom...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Umm....not me and my mom...


Lol you a fool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Lol you a fool


 When you coming up to Denver to have some Asada and Ronas bro 
?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Having Ronas as we speaketh and as for going up there....The damn Booger is acting funny on me.Need to just put in half the effort on the reliability that I have on the looks in the past 6 months and should be ok.But without da Booger shit homies I got all kinds of days off lately. :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Having Ronas as we speaketh and as for going up there....The damn Booger is acting funny on me.Need to just put in half the effort on the reliability that I have on the looks in the past 6 months and should be ok.But without da Booger shit homies I got all kinds of days off lately. :happysad:


We gotta plan a big end of season BBQ brother....lows or no lows...just as long as everyone is there to kick it...its all about the family brother!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> We gotta plan a big end of season BBQ brother....lows or no lows...just as long as everyone is there to kick it...its all about the family brother!


datswutdafawkimtalmbout.com
Done deal doggiie ,let's do it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> datswutdafawkimtalmbout.com
> Done deal doggiie ,let's do it


Gotta pick a weekend...I say after Pueblo we all get something together!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>



Thats every chicanos dream ride,, A Rag 63" Looks nice.. digg that trunk,, mines next lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The mi jotos show wasnt a mi jotos show i guess they jus sponsored or something but chapo got 1st in 60's & eric 1st in 90's... no pics i was in denver work'n the rockies- dodgers game but they decided to go 13 innings!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Thats every chicanos dream ride,, A Rag 63" Looks nice.. digg that trunk,, mines next lol


Chuck does great work :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> The mi jotos show wasnt a mi jotos show i guess they jus sponsored or something but chapo got 1st in 60's & eric 1st in 90's... no pics i was in denver work'n the rockies- dodgers game but they decided to go 13 innings!!!


Damn if I woulda known it wasn't their show I woulda went instead of going to hicksville and competing against Shelby Cobras.I can tell they sponsored it I seen how cheap the 1st place trophies look.
Heard about the 13 innings,you musta had a long night.

Any shows today?
In Springs?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up people


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wats good Colowriders???? Nothing happening today??? Might just cruise the 9 again...Seen you reppin that M yesterday Chapo congrats on 1st bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

impalaric said:


> Thats every chicanos dream ride,, A Rag 63" Looks nice.. digg that trunk,, mines next lol


I can do anything you can think of lmk if you need help or just some ideas or anything bro...lovin that rag 64 one of my favorite CO cars bro...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Damn if I woulda known it wasn't their show I woulda went instead of going to hicksville and competing against Shelby Cobras.I can tell they sponsored it I seen how cheap the 1st place trophies look.Heard about the 13 innings,you musta had a long night.Any shows today?In Springs?


 yeah didnt get home till almost 11pm... dont know about any shows but memorial park aint goin anywhere... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah didnt get home till almost 11pm... dont know about any shows but _*memorial park aint goin anywhere... *_lol


exactly.We need to get that crackin again :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> That's gonna be the next year I have.HT too.Gonna be called 1UPPER


that's what I want too, 61,62, or a 65. I've had a duece but not a nice one....looks like im gonna have to stay in your shadow Roy, lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Took da booger out to a lil show in Falcon


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> exactly.We need to get that crackin again :yessad:


 yessur


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

fo shiz, i need to go down to him and get silver swirled... u hav his num? i got idea were his shop is...




vynetyme said:


> Chuck does great work :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I just want something different.Seems everybody and thier Mother has an X-Frame Rag right now


I feel that way about all impalas I'm working on bigger and better things but it cost to be the boss and that takes time


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I can do anything you can think of lmk if you need help or just some ideas or anything bro...lovin that rag 64 one of my favorite CO cars bro...


:thumbsup: for sure,As of now been busy buildin this 63 rag so my 64 is on ice...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> fo shiz, i need to go down to him and get silver swirled... u hav his num? i got idea were his shop is...


I was talking about city Wide Chuck,the guy that did my trunk.But I do have Chuckies number if you need it.He probably wont answer but I got it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impalaric said:


> Thats every chicanos dream ride,, A Rag 63" Looks nice.. digg that trunk,, mines next lol


I'm chicano and thats far from my dream ride I'll take a 56 57 rag all day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I feel that way about all impalas I'm working on bigger and better things but it cost to be the boss and that takes time


Yeah I hear ya on that.
But you got da monies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I hear ya on that.
> But you got da monies


it takes time to pay for a 60k car lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> it takes time to pay for a 60k car lol


Not for a Shark


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Not for a Shark


It's not shark as I'm a shark but okay lmfao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It takes awhile for us Guppies though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> It takes awhile for us Guppies though


sacrifice without instant rewards suck but thats how it is sometimes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> sacrifice without instant rewards suck but thats how it is sometimes


I wish I patient enough* to know about that lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I wish I patient enough* to know about that lol


patients is hard for alot more people than you think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> patients is hard for alot more people than you think


I bet
Especially when the world is gonna end next December hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I bet
> Especially when the world is gonna end next December hno:


my thoughts exactly


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Took da booger out to a lil show in Falcon





vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup: badass... nice trunk too! Looks like that system knocks



vynetyme said:


> I just want something different.Seems everybody and thier Mother has an X-Frame Rag right now


I dont know about my Momma.. but I wish my ol lady was into lowlows.. itd give me a reason to own 2 X frame rags


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> :thumbsup: badass... nice trunk too! Looks like that system knocks
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about my Momma.. but I wish my ol lady was into lowlows.. itd give me a reason to own 2 X frame rags


Thanks bro and Lol I bet you would have 2 xframe rags


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks bro and Lol I bet you would have 2 xframe rags


i would if i could... maybe one day when i stop dumping loot into my blacky. I just got some chrome headers, billet distributor, endurashine carb, and imma hardline my front cylinders. I want my engine compartment to hurt feelings brotha.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> i would if i could... maybe one day when i stop dumping loot into my blacky. I just got some chrome headers, billet distributor, endurashine carb, and imma hardline my front cylinders. I want my engine compartment to hurt feelings brotha.


It already hurts feelings.As soon as I get back on my feet I'm thinking of changing a lil under my hood tambien.I wanna get an aluminum radiator 2 way air intake,remove the shroud and fan,and get electric fans.My yobs are never stable though.I just got laid off last week so hopefully I find something soon.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any info on the Twilight show in Greeley?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found the perfect car for you Chucks
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mobile-cultlass-mickeys-theme-very-clean.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn roy didnt know you got laid off sorry to here that...

whutz good colorado & Big M faM!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Damn roy didnt know you got laid off sorry to here that...
> 
> whutz good colorado & Big M faM!!!


It's all Good bro it happens quite often in my line of work
How you been Big Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Josh :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...emental-draft/2011/08/22/gIQAHZDhWJ_blog.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> What up Josh :wave:


what's up bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What up fes


 whutz happenin' josh!!! how you been? still haven't seen the cadi since you finished the lifts...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> It's all Good bro it happens quite often in my line of workHow you been Big Fes?


 jus tryin' to stack paper... gotta go to vegas, get plaques, shirts, etc. lol like starting a brand new club you know?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Racks on racks on racks!!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hear ya.
So what show yous guys going to this weekend Wariors or Ruff Rydaz?


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> I hear ya.
> So what show yous guys going to this weekend Wariors or Ruff Rydaz?


More info son?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Warriors show
http://events.gazette.com/colorado-...annual-warriors-for-charity-car-and-bike-show
Ruff Rydaz Show
http://www.facebook.com/vynetyme#!/event.php?eid=138785359541991


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whutz happenin' josh!!! how you been? still haven't seen the cadi since you finished the lifts...


I been out there bro, you been in hiding or something??jk I know you got a rough work schedule


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Damn roy didnt know you got laid off sorry to here that...
> 
> whutz good colorado & Big M faM!!!


x2 Roy.....sorry brother...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

And its officially a frame off.....thanks to all my City Wide fam who helped out along the way...time to prep the frame and paint this bish....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Cee!!!,I can't wait to see my booger off da frame


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> x2 Roy.....sorry brother...


Don't be bro,I'll manage


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice looking project cezar, were doing a frame off 57 vette at work right now, someone made the mistake of having the body blasted though(don't blast fiberglass)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nice looking project cezar, were doing a frame off 57 vette at work right now, someone made the mistake of having the body blasted though(*don't blast fiberglass*)



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thee Outcast




















*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Thee Outcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you could open the trunk. :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> At least you could open the trunk. :thumbsup:


Thanks to my good Mickey Murdering Friend


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

look'n good roy:thumbsup:


vynetyme said:


> *Thee Outcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> And its officially a frame off.....thanks to all my City Wide fam who helped out along the way...time to prep the frame and paint this bish....


:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> It already hurts feelings.As soon as I get back on my feet I'm thinking of changing a lil under my hood tambien.I wanna get an aluminum radiator 2 way air intake,remove the shroud and fan,and get electric fans.My yobs are never stable though.I just got laid off last week so hopefully I find something soon.


Thanks brotha.. I'm seriously considering taking my car to the Pueblo show.. we'll see though. My pockets are a lil dry these days so it will mainly depend on if I can party, eat good, party summore, and take a car. If I can manage all that then the car will go... if not ill just go and be a cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

On a side note... I may have to dig up that Folgers can in the back yard to take my car to Pueblo, since I didnt take my car to Denver.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> look'n good roy:thumbsup:


Thanks Buma


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's who I lost to lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Saturday August 27th, 1st Annual SUAVE CC, Twilight Show for Alzheimers Awareness. American Furniture Warehouse,I-25, and Hwy 119, Longmont,CO. Roll in 1pm-4pm, show 4pm-9pm. Fliers, and more info to come. Questions call Blackie:720-435-2495,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2nd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

3rd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And get this,this was BOS


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Thee Outcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I liked this bug the best though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only thing remotely close to a lowrider was next to me :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Went to a little show at the dairy queen by my house, raising money for the childrens hospital.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> On a side note... I may have to dig up that Folgers can in the back yard to take my car to Pueblo, since I didnt take my car to Denver.


One of many I'm sure my friend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Went to a little show at the dairy queen by my house, raising money for the childrens hospital.


:worship:
Looks Good Chucks I kinda like it better on Supremes


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks to my good Mickey Murdering Friend


That was fun, we need to do that again. I have not drank until 3am in a real long time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> That was fun, we need to do that again. I have not drank until 3am in a real long time.


Lol I bet it's been awhile and yes let's do it again (no joto)


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> I liked this bug the best though


Damn, that shit is nice.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Here's who I lost to lol


lol i bet it was the wood grain steering wheel that got you, lol jk. your trey looked good out there :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Lol I bet it's been awhile and yes let's do it again (no joto)


Next time we will walk over to that club. Lol.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> lol i bet it was the wood grain steering wheel that got you, lol jk. your trey looked good out there :thumbsup:


Lol probably that or it was a well put together kit


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :worship:
> Looks Good Chucks I kinda like it better on Supremes


They put me up front, there was only two other cars next to me, a 55 and 54 caddy. About 200 cars showed up.

I like the supremes better too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Next time we will walk over to that club. Lol.


We shoulda.....damn 
http://www.holycowpubandgrill.com/#!gallery


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Lol I bet it's been awhile and yes let's do it again (no joto)


Next time I need to get an invite for that beer...ya dig


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Next time I need to get an invite for that beer...ya dig



Yous knew I was gonna be in the garage all weekend and you was more than welcome to stop by.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> We shoulda.....damn
> http://www.holycowpubandgrill.com/#!gallery


 :worship:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yous knew I was gonna be in the garage all weekend and you was more than welcome to stop by.


I know it, I was beat from that sun for awhile...next time fosho


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> One of many I'm sure my friend


the main reason i wanna take my car is to represent... we have a couple new cars breaking out in pueblo  I think itd be cool to be apart of that with me and my car being there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I been out there bro, you been in hiding or something??jk I know you got a rough work schedule


 lol i've been missing since the LRM Show!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I hear ya.So what show yous guys going to this weekend Wariors or Ruff Rydaz?


 i knew about the ruff rydaz show but not the warriors so dont know yet...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol i've been missing since the LRM Show!!!


you went to that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> the main reason i wanna take my car is to represent... we have a couple new cars breaking out in pueblo  I think itd be cool to be apart of that with me and my car being there


I hear ya 
I'd wanna rep too
I felt bad not reppin at a show where my car took a crap on the way there


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I hear ya
> I'd wanna rep too
> I felt bad not reppin at a show where my car took a crap on the way there


i feel you 100% brotha... id almost rather not go to a show if i dont take my car


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> And its officially a frame off.....thanks to all my City Wide fam who helped out along the way...time to prep the frame and paint this bish....


Looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> you went to that?


lol damn!!! 

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol damn!!!
> 
> Whutz Good CO!!!


Just F'n wit ya Fes.
Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Congrats Cee!!!,I can't wait to see my booger off da frame





lacwood said:


> Nice looking project cezar, were doing a frame off 57 vette at work right now, someone made the mistake of having the body blasted though(don't blast fiberglass)





bigcadi said:


> :thumbsup:





sasisneros said:


> Looking good!! :thumbsup:



Thanks everyone....hoping to be done with this thing by next season.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Just F'n wit ya Fes.Lol


 i know homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks everyone....hoping to be done with this thing by next season.


 get her done homie


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' 63
~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

:wave::wave:


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I know its long overdue...but I posted some video footage of the after hop from last years Las Vegas show....enjoy.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

for sale left and right front floor pans and braces. best offer


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

61-64 impala, located in la junta colorado


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper BIG	BAD CO.....


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper BIG BAD CO.....


what up co:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper BIG	BAD CO.....[/QUOTEwhat's good Ricky, how's the middle east?
> 
> 
> Chapo said:
> ...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Cees,Chuck,Fes,Ken,Roy and all the others of whom I don't know or forgot! Well as most of you all know I have been try to sell my cars thanks to Cees postin them. No real luck on that. So I may just be stuck with them until I get back from my deployment. Thanks for everyones help and support!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Chapo said:


> what up co:wave:


wut up chapo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> raiderhater719 said:
> 
> 
> > Wut upper BIG BAD CO.....[/QUOTEwhat's good Ricky, how's the middle east? What up chapo
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello Cees,Chuck,Fes,*Ken*,Roy and all the others of whom I don't know or forgot! Well as most of you all know I have been try to sell my cars thanks to Cees postin them. No real luck on that. So I may just be stuck with them until I get back from my deployment. Thanks for everyones help and support!


BUILD THAT ACE BRO... WITH THE $$ YOU HAVE PUT AWAY YOU CAN MAKE THAT CAR NICE. IF NOT SEND IT HERE ILL BUILD IT FOR YOU


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Strong point Bratha Ken! I hope you all have great day! Back to work for me.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Gettin it in at the shop schedule fillin up...who is goin to the show in fountain ???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello Cees,Chuck,Fes,Ken,Roy and all the others of whom I don't know or forgot! Well as most of you all know I have been try to sell my cars thanks to Cees postin them. No real luck on that. So I may just be stuck with them until I get back from my deployment. Thanks for everyones help and support!


Whutz Good homie!!! jus build the ace homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good homie!!! jus build the ace homie!!!



:yes:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado¿ What it dew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Strong point Bratha Ken! I hope you all have great day! Back to work for me.


yessir... just build it bro. Once you start on it you wont want to stop, you can build that ace really really nice for under $15k. Like I said if you need help bro hit me up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good Colorado!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good Colorado!!!


The big m bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTMFT.............:rimshot:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper big bad CO.......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hitting Federal today


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Hitting Federal today


?????????????????????????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> The big m bro :thumbsup:


 damn right brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I didnt see anything on that ruff ryders flyer about $10 for spectators???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happening CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I didnt see anything on that ruff ryders flyer about $10 for spectators???


Damn that


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody have a single 4.5 ton coil? Preferably a new full stack


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS finally got our plaques, no sticker club shit we puttin it down for CO...HITS BABY!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and our pendants...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> HITS finally got our plaques, no sticker club shit we puttin it down for CO...HITS BABY!!!![/QUOLets see them...Post it up bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> HITS finally got our plaques, no sticker club shit we puttin it down for CO...HITS BABY!!!!


 Tight scott


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

elonzo said:


> The big m bro :thumbsup:




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a new Painting i just finished ,24x36 Airbrush on canvas.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Bedrockcc said:


> This is a new Painting i just finished ,24x36 Airbrush on canvas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bedrockcc said:


> This is a new Painting i just finished ,24x36 Airbrush on canvas.


beautiful


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks here is a better picture of it .


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' 63
*BigCeez*
:wave: party in pueblo sat night car show weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz good CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fes, Cees, and Ken what's good and good morning! Lookin fwd to hangin out on Sat in P-town!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> still HUSTLIN' 63
> *BigCeez*
> :wave: party in pueblo sat night car show weekend?



I will be there with balls on....well...you know what I mean! Hope my CO Familia is doing good today...im off into the garage again to sand my sumovabish down....hope to have the firewall, jams, wheel wells and frame painted by next week.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I will be there with balls on....well...you know what I mean! Hope my CO Familia is doing good today...im off into the garage again to sand my sumovabish down....hope to have the firewall, jams, wheel wells and frame painted by next week.


powder coat that frame I don't know about in Denver but in Pueblo renzelman will sand blast it and powder coat it for like 300 bux you can barely buy material to paint that bish for that just an option bro


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Running and driving


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> powder coat that frame I don't know about in Denver but in Pueblo renzelman will sand blast it and powder coat it for like 300 bux you can barely buy material to paint that bish for that just an option bro


Thanks bro...I will look into that.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I will be there with balls on....well...you know what I mean! Hope my CO Familia is doing good today...im off into the garage again to sand my sumovabish down....hope to have the firewall, jams, wheel wells and frame painted by next week.


can't wait to see the progress!


Or are you gonna secretize that?

What up Big Ceez,how you been bRO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 356159
> Running and driving


Great motivation Cip.Can't wait to see it Ciptimized dog.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Ceez you got someone who does Flyers for a reasonable rate?
We got a show we are gonna throw on October 1st that I need to hustle up the fliers real quick homie.
Get back at me if you have any 411 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good COLORADO!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good COLORADO!!!



What up Majestic Fam!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What up izzy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> What up Majestic Fam!!!!!:wave:


Whutz Good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What up izzy


Whutz Good Josh!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good Josh!!!


what up bro? Just got back inside from pulling my other front hose off to get fixed, just did the other side a couple weeks ago...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> what up bro? Just got back inside from pulling my other front hose off to get fixed, just did the other side a couple weeks ago...


Damn Hydros....What happened?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bedrockcc said:


> Thanks here is a better picture of it .


Thats bad!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


fucks yeah!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Damn Hydros....What happened?


I left it locked up for a few hours the other day and seen a little puddle under the left front....had a little slit just behind the fitting, must have given out under pressure I guess? Ill try to get it fixed tomorrow if I get time


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What up izzy


Wuz good bro!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


>


jus posted in the bike section roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> jus posted in the bike section roy


:thumbsup:
Let em know we got 7 Categories for Bikes with 3 best ofs


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

They do some nice work too. Its a little more if you want Kandy.:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 356159
> Running and driving


DAMN bro!!!! you make me proud :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Fes, Cees, and Ken what's good and good morning! Lookin fwd to hangin out on Sat in P-town!


*Us too bro... pack your swimmers.. my homie drinks like a fish* :run:



BigCeez said:


> _*I will be there with balls on*_....well...you know what I mean! Hope my CO Familia is doing good today...im off into the garage again to sand my sumovabish down....hope to have the firewall, jams, wheel wells and frame painted by next week.


uhmm... me too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Ken :wave:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Fes, Cees, and Ken what's good and good morning! Lookin fwd to hangin out on Sat in P-town!





BigCeez said:


> I will be there with balls on....well...you know what I mean! Hope my CO Familia is doing good today...im off into the garage again to sand my sumovabish down....hope to have the firewall, jams, wheel wells and frame painted by next week.





vynetyme said:


> What up Big Ken :wave:


Yo bro!!! not a whole lot just came in a while ago from helping out the homie StreetNShow (Joey) work on his 63.. what are you up to Roy?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good mornin all! It should be good event in Ptown! Where is everyone stayin? I need to book the room!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Tight scott


Thanks rick...hows the heat out there bro???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Good morning CO...hows everyone doin these days...


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Crash1964 said:


> Good mornin all! It should be good event in Ptown! Where is everyone stayin? I need to book the room!


ATTN: ANYBODY THAT NEEDS A ROOM FOR THE PUEBLO SHOW! CAMBRIA SUITES 150 SOUTH SANTE FE 719 546 1234 $79.00 A NIGHT SEPT 1ST IS THE CUT OFF DATE SO PLZ BOOK THE CODE IS ROLLERZ ONLY!!! OPEN TO ANYBODY/ALL CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> DAMN bro!!!! you make me proud :thumbsup: :h5:


Thanks bROtha!!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

vynetyme said:


> Great motivation Cip.Can't wait to see it Ciptimized dog.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> can't wait to see the progress!
> 
> 
> Or are you gonna secretize that?
> ...





vynetyme said:


> Hey Ceez you got someone who does Flyers for a reasonable rate?
> We got a show we are gonna throw on October 1st that I need to hustle up the fliers real quick homie.
> Get back at me if you have any 411 :thumbsup:


*
Let me know if that contact I sent you was able to help out*



still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> *Us too bro... pack your swimmers.. my homie drinks like a fish* :run:
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm... me too


Sounds like this is going to be a fun weekend. Do you think I can just post up the RV in the hotel lot?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> ATTN: ANYBODY THAT NEEDS A ROOM FOR THE PUEBLO SHOW! CAMBRIA SUITES 150 SOUTH SANTE FE 719 546 1234 $79.00 A NIGHT SEPT 1ST IS THE CUT OFF DATE SO PLZ BOOK THE CODE IS ROLLERZ ONLY!!! OPEN TO ANYBODY/ALL CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*This is a super nice Hotel too I stayed there last year*_ :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> _*This is a super nice Hotel too I stayed there last year*_ :yes:


can't be as nice as the one we had on federal...lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> can't be as nice as the one we had on federal...lol


forgot the no **** part.......


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave::inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> forgot the no **** part.......


Lol maybe a lil bit nicer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> :wave::inout:


:wave:
What up Lando


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Sounds like this is going to be a fun weekend. Do you think I can just post up the RV in the hotel lot?


yea in the parking lot across the street at the marriot.. but we should just party in one of the rooms... uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I gots ta send off my pre-reg tonight :happysad:
Been lagging


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> yea in the parking lot across the street at the marriot.. but we should just party in one of the rooms... uffin:


Sounds like its going to be tons of fun that weekend...im getting excited.....slightly ****


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I gots ta send off my pre-reg tonight :happysad:
> Been lagging


dont slack brotha... 



BigCeez said:


> Sounds like its going to be tons of fun that weekend...im getting *sexcited*.....slightly ****


:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Sounds like its going to be tons of fun that weekend...im getting excited.....slightly ****


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> dont slack brotha...


I'm sure I'll get in regardless,but the respectable thing would be to pre-reg :yes:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I'm sure I'll get in regardless,but the respectable thing would be to pre-reg :yes:


yea i hear ya... We sent ours out last week i think.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> yea i hear ya... We sent ours out last week i think.


So you bringing the Black Mamba?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> So you bringing the Black Mamba?


LOL...how many Impalas have that name...lol....Ken..you should know what Im talking about.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> So you bringing the Black Mamba?


Black ***** is going!! 



BigCeez said:


> LOL...how many Impalas have that name...lol....Ken..you should know what Im talking about.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Black ***** is going!!


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I forgot da no joto lol


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> So you bringing the Black Mamba?


I decided to take my car to Pueblo instead of Vegas... I'm going to fly the friendly skies to Vegas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> I decided to take my car to Pueblo instead of Vegas... I'm going to fly the friendly skies to Vegas


Thats great news
Vegas aint gonna be the same after that LA show anyways


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Thats great news
> Vegas aint gonna be the same after that LA show anyways


i agree... from everyone ive talked too theyve said the same thing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I just wanna know how damn hard it was to judge all those cars.Somebody had one hell of a yob.
Lifestyle.....Flawless this Flawless that.Had to be hard to judge that one


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I just wanna know how damn hard it was to judge all those cars.Somebody had one hell of a yob.
> Lifestyle.....Flawless this Flawless that.Had to be hard to judge that one


yea no shit... I think to judge any show would be frustrating. Thats a job id never wanna do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! C. Springs cruise saturday 7:30pm meet @ the old krispy kreme spot on platte & chelton


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! C. Springs cruise saturday 7:30pm meet @ the old krispy kreme spot on platte & chelton


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! C. Springs cruise saturday 7:30pm meet @ the old krispy kreme spot on platte & chelton


dammit, im leaving town that morning for the weekend


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


>


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>



That came out good Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> That came out good Roy!


Thanks dog just trying to promote homie


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats the hotel codes for vegas???????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for upper a arms for a 1965/66 Impala.....let me know if anyone has any leads....thanks


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Ceez you are a crazy fool man! I am really lookin fwd to hangin out with everyone Sat night! Not only that seein Ken's ride too! I am really glad to hear that you decide to bring it up to the show. Vegas is a great time and show! But I strongly agree Lifestyle CC sets very high bar their line up is unbelievable! I wouldn't want to be a judge neither! Hope everyoine has a great day!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> dammit, im leaving town that morning for the weekend


Im starting to think you dont like us!!! lol!!! jus playin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


Luvin' the flyer!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Im starting to think you dont like us!!! lol!!! jus playin


trust me if I had it my way I be here all weekend.....wifey pulled the guilt card on me


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning everyone! Ceez you are a crazy fool man! I am really lookin fwd to hangin out with everyone Sat night! *Not only that seein Ken's ride too! I am really glad to hear that you decide to bring it up to the show.* Vegas is a great time and show! But I strongly agree Lifestyle CC sets very high bar their line up is unbelievable! I wouldn't want to be a judge neither! Hope everyoine has a great day!


:happysad: I just hope Colo (my home state) Likes what PRESTIGIOUS CC brings to the show. We try hard to represent to the best of our ability. AND at the end of the day we live by this #1 rule-------> _QUALITY OVER QUANTITY 


_oh yea... and WE CANT WAIT TO GET OUR DRINK ON TOO.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> :happysad: I just hope Colo (my home state) Likes what PRESTIGIOUS CC brings to the show. We try hard to represent to the best of our ability. AND at the end of the day we live by this #1 rule-------> _QUALITY OVER QUANTITY
> 
> 
> _oh yea... and WE CANT WAIT TO GET OUR DRINK ON TOO.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> trust me if I had it my way I be here all weekend.....wifey pulled the guilt card on me


 lol jus givin' you shit bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> :happysad: I just hope Colo (my home state) Likes what PRESTIGIOUS CC brings to the show. We try hard to represent to the best of our ability. AND at the end of the day we live by this #1 rule-------> _QUALITY OVER QUANTITY
> 
> 
> _oh yea... and WE CANT WAIT TO GET OUR DRINK ON TOO.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Yessir!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

damm the Co topic sucks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> damm the Co topic sucks.


Yessir!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah I don't know what happened but LIL kinda sucks now since the whole changing thing.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone have info on the show in greely this weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

More videos from last years hop. Whos getting ready for Vegas this year?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Well that killed some time and got some movement on this page....  Enjoy


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

BigCeez said:


>


GOOD TIMES


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Anyone have info on the show in greely this weekend?


Didnt know there was a show this weekend in Greeley...I checked the Lowrider Alliance Calendar as well..didnt see any info. Sorry bro. If you get bored, drop by the Imperials 20th Anniversary BBQ this Sunday at Sloans Lake off of 23th n Sheridan.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> GOOD TIMES


Yessir...you guys mob deep in Vegas....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice videos Ceez!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! C. Springs cruise saturday 7:30pm meet @ the old krispy kreme spot on platte & chelton


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Flicks Ceez


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Great Flicks Ceez


i sent you a pic message to ur celly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> i sent you a pic message to ur celly


Daaaamn wish I could get that off you (no joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nice videos Ceez!!!


Thank you



vynetyme said:


> Great Flicks Ceez


Thank you



still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> i sent you a pic message to ur celly


Whadya get now?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

i have a trunk pan for 61-64 impala for sale. will post pics later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Anyone have info on the show in greely this weekend?


BOULEVARD BULLYZ & VICTORY OUTREACH PRESENTS .......

TWILIGHT CUSTOM CAR SHOW FREE TO THE PUBLIC !!!!

- GREELEY COLORADO

-SATURDAY SEPT. 3RD 2011

-2PM TO 4PM (MOVE IN / SET UP)

SHOW STARTS AT 4PM ENDS AT 8PM

CAR REGISTRATION $ 30
BIKE / MODELS / SPECIAL INTEREST $ 20

- SPECIAL MUSIC BY

=M.C. BLVD=

HOSTING PROVIDED BY PASTOR 
-SAL PEREZ & LITTLE WILLIE G

THIS IS AN EVENT YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS !
COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAMILY!
THIS IS AN ALL AGES EVENT !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado¿


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Buma ,Fes ,and the rest of the Rockies :wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! C. Springs cruise saturday 7:30pm meet @ the old krispy kreme spot on platte & chelton


RollCall who's all cruising tonight ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno: Wheres the pics from tonights cruise ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

XAfghanistan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! pics of cruise coming!!! had a muthafuck'n blast last night Big Bad Ass Majestics it dont stop!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Didnt know there was a show this weekend in Greeley...I checked the Lowrider Alliance Calendar as well..didnt see any info. Sorry bro. If you get bored, drop by the Imperials 20th Anniversary BBQ this Sunday at Sloans Lake off of 23th n Sheridan.


 More info on this?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry for the dark ass pics but better than nuthin'...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> sorry for the dark ass pics but better than nuthin'...


How did it go last night Mr. Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

IT DON'T STOP!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> How did it go last night Mr. Fes?


we brought 5 lolo's, tharen was out wit the glasshouse, scottie had his '69 out, Beto from Xquizite had a corvair on wires out there and the cops werent sweatin' us priceless... had a blast!!! 
cops was cool they even chopped it up wit' us as wrong as that sounds!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the homie jinx was out there, randy was there it was cool... wish I had better pics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

im'ma stop postin' cuz they came out kinda dark...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You can still see em
Damn sounds like fun,wish I coulda been out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> You can still see em
> Damn sounds like fun,wish I coulda been out


lol yessur, letz do this!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :dunno: Wheres the pics from tonights cruise ?


Springs isnt like denver people down here think their cars are to good to cruise or something... The big M pulled their cars out HITS was out there and Xquisit (sorry if i spelled wrong)... thats it... cant bring back cruising on nevada from the living room couch..im just sayin....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Big ups to the M yall were lookin good, Randy and Beto yall doin it keep it up this is wat the springs needs, more support...Lets set up a cruise night with ALL CLUBS and get it crackin brfore the season is over....If yall are in LMK lets get a date and a meeting spot, shit HITS would put up some cash for a hop on the ave if it will bring more lo-los out....Wats up CO lets do this already [email protected] get at me... Its a CO movement....P.S. would be nice to see some outta towners but i know how it gets...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> we brought 5 lolo's, tharen was out wit the glasshouse, scottie had his '69 out, Beto from Xquizite had a corvair on wires out there and the cops werent sweatin' us priceless... had a blast!!! cops was cool they even chopped it up wit' us as wrong as that sounds!!!


 Pics of that Corvair!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Springs isnt like denver people down here think their cars are to good to cruise or something... The big M pulled their cars out HITS was out there and Xquisit (sorry if i spelled wrong)... thats it... cant bring back cruising on nevada from the living room couch..im just sayin....


lol!!! Big Ups to you guys coming up all the way from da field!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 358463












*................................................ *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *................................................ *


beto said pre reg is extended til the 14th


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy day off everyone! I hope everyone has Great Labor Day! I can't wait for the Pueblo Show! I am thinkin it is going to be a great event! Room is booked.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' 63
*Crash1964*
:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

finally got my daily looking good now if I can find time to work on a ride I'll be golden lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> finally got my daily looking good now if I can find time to work on a ride I'll be golden lol


Came out nice Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Springs isnt like denver people down here think their cars are to good to cruise or something... The big M pulled their cars out HITS was out there and Xquisit (sorry if i spelled wrong)... thats it... cant bring back cruising on nevada from the living room couch..im just sayin....


sounds like a good night, I was getting my cruizin on the boat at blue mesa...it was a good weekend but my skin is burning like a mofo


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN I DIDNT EVEN NO YALL WAS GONNA CRUZ I WOULD HAVE TOLD THE GUYS TO ROLL TOO I BEEN SO BUSY BETWEEN SCHOOL AND STILL WORKIN OVER TIME DOIN HOME WORK WHEN I GET THE TIME I HAVENT BEEN ON SINCE MY LAST POST BUT YA SCOTTY U RIGHT WE GOTTA MAKE IS EVERY WEEKEND THING SO SATURDAY ILL BE OUT THERE EVENTHOUGH MY BABY GIRL IS MESSIN UP ON ME ILL GET SOME OF THE GUYS OUT THERE TOO MEET UP AT THE SAME SPOT??? I MIGHT BE LATE DONT GET OFF TILL 8 SOMETIMES BUT ILL BE OUT ASAP AND ILL TELL THE HOMIES WHERE TO GO AND AT WHAT TIMES:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

lacwood said:


> sounds like a good night, I was getting my cruizin on the boat at blue mesa...it was a good weekend but my skin is burning like a mofo


:thumbsup:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL





RICK ROSS VIDEO SHOOT PREVIEW






YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF MY VIDEOS @
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImpalaProRealityTv?feature=mhee


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Came out nice Larry :thumbsup:


also working on a chop but these are my money makers lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> sounds like a good night, I was getting my cruizin on the boat at blue mesa...it was a good weekend but my skin is burning like a mofo


Thats wats up bro... Hows the caddy...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAMN I DIDNT EVEN NO YALL WAS GONNA CRUZ I WOULD HAVE TOLD THE GUYS TO ROLL TOO I BEEN SO BUSY BETWEEN SCHOOL AND STILL WORKIN OVER TIME DOIN HOME WORK WHEN I GET THE TIME I HAVENT BEEN ON SINCE MY LAST POST BUT YA SCOTTY U RIGHT WE GOTTA MAKE IS EVERY WEEKEND THING SO SATURDAY ILL BE OUT THERE EVENTHOUGH MY BABY GIRL IS MESSIN UP ON ME ILL GET SOME OF THE GUYS OUT THERE TOO MEET UP AT THE SAME SPOT??? I MIGHT BE LATE DONT GET OFF TILL 8 SOMETIMES BUT ILL BE OUT ASAP AND ILL TELL THE HOMIES WHERE TO GO AND AT WHAT TIMES:thumbsup:


You got my number bro just hit me up this week lets set it up bro...

Chapo and Fes you gonna get ur guys together again this weekend???

I know Roy wants to cruise, come on out bro and bring some goodtimers...

City Wide coming too right just wouldnt be the same without...

Xquisite i know yall are down...

Pueblo and denver??? More than welcome anytime hope to see some of you out there...

THIS SATURDAY PIKES PEAK AND NEVADA WITH YOUR RIDE....9:00????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thats wats up bro... Hows the caddy...


Just posted up in the garage bro, need to put a front hose back in. Im ready to take it apart for the winter but gotta keep it rolling for another month or two before I can do that...working on my sons trike a little here and there too. Besides that just working bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia...hope everyone had a good holiday weekend. I hung out at the Imperials 20th Anniversary BBQ. I will post pics here in a bit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from the Imperials BBQ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> You got my number bro just hit me up this week lets set it up bro...Chapo and Fes you gonna get ur guys together again this weekend???I know Roy wants to cruise, come on out bro and bring some goodtimers...City Wide coming too right just wouldnt be the same without...Xquisite i know yall are down...Pueblo and denver??? More than welcome anytime hope to see some of you out there...THIS SATURDAY PIKES PEAK AND NEVADA WITH YOUR RIDE....9:00????


 you already know whut it is wit' us!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope you enjoyed....til next time familia!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics as usual ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nice pics as usual ceez


X2


Thanks for the Pics Ceez


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TO THE GRAVE


fesboogie said:


> IT DON'T STOP!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> TO THE GRAVE


Damn fuck'n right brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nice pics as usual ceez





vynetyme said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Pics Ceez


Thanks fellaz!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

NEW MEXICO cc WILL BE IN PUEBLO HERES A SNEEK PEEK !!!!!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

585960 said:


> NEW MEXICO cc WILL BE IN PUEBLO HERES A SNEEK PEEK !!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: *All the cool kids own verts in NM *:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

585960 said:


> NEW MEXICO cc WILL BE IN PUEBLO HERES A SNEEK PEEK !!!!!!!


Very Nice
always Good to see more Rags at the show


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Very Nice
> always Good to see more Rags at the show


:wave: what up bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> :wave: what up bro


Not Much just enjoying my day off.How you been Ken?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Not Much just enjoying my day off.How you been Ken?


I been good bro, busy at work the weekends are never long enough.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> I been good bro, busy at work the weekends are never long enough.


I hear ya but since being laid off it's the opposite for me...lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice pics Ceez!! :thumbsup:
Big ups to the Imperials for doing there thing for so long, seen some familiar faces in the group photo.

Whats the deal with Choice CC are they a new club? They seem to have some nice lookin rides


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Great pics Cesar! Just something to think about. Tupac got shot in Las Vegas 15 years ago today and died 6 days later! Then 9/11 happened almost 10 years ago! Where does the time go! Man I am gettin old! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I gotta say.
I got da best Wifey in the world!!!
For my Birthday coming up on Wednesday she got me Suite tickets to the Raiders, Broncos game on Monday night.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Nice pics Ceez!! :thumbsup:Big ups to the Imperials for doing there thing for so long, seen some familiar faces in the group photo.Whats the deal with Choice CC are they a new club? They seem to have some nice lookin rides


thanks brother. Yea Choice is a newer club with some nice cars. Love to see these cars comin up in the mile high


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> thanks brother. Yea Choice is a newer club with some nice cars. Love to see these cars comin up in the mile high


That Rag Trey is very nice :yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be at the Raider Game too!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Well I gotta say.I got da best Wifey in the world!!!For my Birthday coming up on Wednesday she got me Suite tickets to the Raiders, Broncos game on Monday night.


damn, id say so.....and she puts up with your ragtop fetish, that's a keeper!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I will be at the Raider Game too!


Where your seats at?



lacwood said:


> damn, id say so.....and she puts up with your ragtop fetish, that's a keeper!


Yes indeed buddy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Southstands and you Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up faM!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Southstands and you Roy?


SouthWest Suites around the 30-40 yardline I believe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good CO!!! Whut Up faM!!!


What up Big Fes :wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well the game should be fun! What's good Fes!?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


West up im loving that FaM......but i did notice that its getting a lot of hate. By that i mean no comments and by the way nice pics Ceezs. To the clubs in those pics big ups. Now that is how you do-it so it you don't look like a hater....lol. Seriously tho have not see those plaques in a bit glad to see them out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big Fes :wave:


 whutz good big homie!!! i might be work'n the game, i'll look for you if i do!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Well the game should be fun! What's good Fes!?


 whutz happening homie... how you been? can i have the '61? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> West up im loving that FaM......but i did notice that its getting a lot of hate. By that i mean no comments and by the way nice pics Ceezs. To the clubs in those pics big ups. Now that is how you do-it so it you don't look like a hater....lol. Seriously tho have not see those plaques in a bit glad to see them out


 lol easy killa!!! no need for comments... the video says it all "you are the one/ you are the one/ the MAJESTICS baby" lol


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Most people must have left by the time I got to the Imperials deal. Good to see the old schoolers there, talkin bout the old days. They bringing it back or what?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Most people must have left by the time I got to the Imperials deal. Good to see the old schoolers there, talkin bout the old days. They bringing it back or what?


Yea...it was crazy...I sat down with Stephen and Sony Herrera and they pulled out 3 albums of old school pics. Was a really nice cruise down memory lane. Unfortunately, they arent bringing the Imperials back to Denver...they closed the chapter.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...it was crazy...I sat down with Stephen and Sony Herrera and they pulled out 3 albums of old school pics. Was a really nice cruise down memory lane. Unfortunately, they arent bringing the Imperials back to Denver...they closed the chapter.


I would have loved to see some of those pics!!
My parents grew up with Sonny and I went to school with his daughter


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yea...they are getting me copies of some of the old pics...as soon as I get them, I will pass them along. Everyone there was really nice and treated me and my kids like one of their own.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...they are getting me copies of some of the old pics...as soon as I get them, I will pass them along. Everyone there was really nice and treated me and my kids like one of their own.


Sounds good!! Wish I would've known about it I would've tried to get my dad out there, cuz he knows most of them.

Its kinda crazy, yet sad that the two biggest and most influential clubs in the 80s are no longer around, the Imperials and the Sophisticated Lows


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Sounds good!! Wish I would've known about it I would've tried to get my dad out there, cuz he knows most of them.
> 
> Its kinda crazy, yet sad that the two biggest and most influential clubs in the 80s are no longer around, the Imperials and the Sophisticated Lows



Yea...it is sad...I tried talking Stephen into opening it back up but there are way too many politics tied to it. 

Yea....They had some flyers from Sophisticated Lows and Imperials car shows and all the sponsorship letters from Budweiser.....they really represented in the 80s to the fullest.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...it is sad...I tried talking Stephen into opening it back up but there are way too many politics tied to it.
> 
> Yea....They had some flyers from Sophisticated Lows and Imperials car shows and all the sponsorship letters from Budweiser.....they really represented in the 80s to the fullest.


:yes: I have some pics from then that I still need to post, just been so damn busy.

Hopefully in the next few years Sophisticated Lows will be breaking back out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> :yes: I have some pics from then that I still need to post, just been so damn busy.


I hear ya brother, hows the Monte coming along?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Slowly


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Slowly


:roflmao: I know the feeling


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> West up im loving that FaM......but i did notice that its getting a lot of hate. By that i mean no comments and by the way nice pics Ceezs. To the clubs in those pics big ups. Now that is how you do-it so it you don't look like a hater....lol. Seriously tho have not see those plaques in a bit glad to see them out


Thanks brother....great video....need an updated one once you guys get your cars plaqued!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The club brother out of Washington is selling his Grand Prix.... link under the vehicles for sale section here on lay it low


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Anybody going to Las Vegas Supershow???? We're looking for 5 cars to fill spots on a semi trailer. $750 per spot round trip. The driver is local and well trusted. bring your car cover and saran wrap. The best of the best will be there. We need to know ASAP so we can make this happen.  Pm me or call or text 970-581-0527.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

cold hard cash said:


>


somthin about that announcer guys voice... :squint:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> The club brother out of Washington is selling his Grand Prix.... link under the vehicles for sale section here on lay it low


NICE _*PRIX*_ :naughty: (no ****)


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother....great video....need an updated one once you guys get your cars plaqued!!


will do. Ill have to remember to keep that camera rollin so its more then a pic.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> somthin about that announcer guys voice... :squint:


:ugh:creepy


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

orangecrush719 said:


> :ugh:creepy


lets put it this way... good thing there was a video footage to go along with what he was saying... His voice is monotone. Close your eyes and play back that youtube flick..  he might put you to sleep


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> somthin about that announcer guys voice... :squint:


x2!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> The club brother out of Washington is selling his Grand Prix.... link under the vehicles for sale section here on lay it low


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here you go Roy..
.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> here you go Roy..
> .


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> here you go Roy..
> .



Oh chit there's tha Booger in Full effect


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking for a Chrome brake booster and master cylinder and a 1963 Impala steering column and Steering wheel.Anybody know anybody hit me up porfa.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> NICE _*PRIX*_ :naughty: (no ****)




Ken....text me when you get a chance brother... 720 394 6353


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Looking for a Chrome brake booster and master cylinder and a 1963 Impala steering column and Steering wheel.Anybody know anybody hit me up porfa.


ill have an OG tilt outta my car here soon, but its an SS column. Imma put a chrome ididit after pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> ill have an OG tilt outta my car here soon, but its an SS column. Imma put a chrome ididit after pueblo


Damn that would be nice,wish it wasn't an SS though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Damn that would be nice,wish it wasn't an SS though


me too.. id kinda like a (bj) bench seat at times


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:

What up Glen.
From what I hear around Pueblo is gonna be the chit dog :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> me too.. id kinda like a (bj) bench seat at times


Lol
Damn can't wait to see all the Rags in pueblo next Weekend


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Lol
> Damn can't wait to see all the Rags in pueblo next Weekend


its gonna be a great time brotha... I had a lot of fun at the show last year gettin tipsy and showing my 64 Hardtop for the 1st and only time before I sent it off to West Texas.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

DOES ANYONE NEED 12"X12" MIRROR TILES? I HAVE BRAND NEW IN BOXES OF 12 MIRRORS PER BOX. $15 A BOX... THATS A DEAL! HOMES DEPOT SELLS SMALLER PACK BOXES FOR $12 A BOX. I HAVE *10* PACKS OF 12. 

SO 120 MIRRORS FOR $150 = GOOD ASS DEAL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know where they are showing the fight in Pueblo Saturday night?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>




Gonna be some GOOD TIMES that weekend also!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Friday Everyone! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...it was crazy...I sat down with Stephen and Sony Herrera and they pulled out 3 albums of old school pics. Was a really nice cruise down memory lane. Unfortunately, they arent bringing the Imperials back to Denver...they closed the chapter.


Sam has stacks and stacks of albums, he's got a lot of cool shit tucked away in the shop.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> :yes: I have some pics from then that I still need to post, just been so damn busy.
> 
> Hopefully in the next few years Sophisticated Lows will be breaking back out


Was Sophisticated Lows a Denver only club? Did it start here?


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*
.............................................*


----------



## moparlow (Oct 25, 2005)

R.O. putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks like Lifestyle Row on the Pueblo Flyer.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Sam has stacks and stacks of albums, he's got a lot of cool shit tucked away in the shop.


Yea he does, it was a trip to see him back in the day with that Targa Top Monte he had with the suicided hood...crazy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Anybody know where they are showing the fight in Pueblo Saturday night?


I hope mayweather gets fucked up but you know he's gonna run


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hope mayweather gets fucked up but you know he's gonna run


Yeah he's gonna juke and win the fight on points I believe or a stoppage because of a headbutt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

moparlow said:


> R.O. putting in work :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see the Monte out Matt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!!



:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:


whutz goin on homie!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Cheap 64 wagon on springs craigslist :wow:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats up Lay It Low...I know its been a while for me but I thought i would swing through. For those that may not know...I am back as the President of CityWide CC (Springs) and Rich is V.P. We will be seeing everyone out there more and more.
Scottie...I am not sure if we will be out this weekend though. We will try to get some out but a lot of us are trying to wrap up loose ends before next sunday...I myself might even have something in P-town


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> Was Sophisticated Lows a Denver only club? Did it start here?


:yes: It was a Denver only club, yes it originated in Denver, my dad was the founder and pres. in the late 70s and early 80s


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah he's gonna juke and win the fight on points I believe or a stoppage because of a headbutt


:yessad: Can't wait til someone kicks his ass


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> That looks like Lifestyle Row on the Pueblo Flyer.


LOLzies.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Whats up Lay It Low...I know its been a while for me but I thought i would swing through. For those that may not know...I am back as the President of CityWide CC (Springs) and Rich is V.P. We will be seeing everyone out there more and more.
> Scottie...I am not sure if we will be out this weekend though. We will try to get some out but a lot of us are trying to wrap up loose ends before next sunday...I myself might even have something in P-town


Great to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

_*I'm Ready for Monday !!!*_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> _*I'm Ready for Monday !!!*_




:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper COLOWRADO????


Whutz good Ricky... hope all is well!!!

Whut Up CO... we'll be out on them streets after 8pm sometime, hit us up!!! Wear out that rubber... lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:


fixed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> fixed!! :thumbsup:


:barf:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ricky... hope all is well!!!Whut Up CO... we'll be out on them streets after 8pm sometime, hit us up!!! Wear out that rubber... lol


Don't hold me to it but if I can my hose replaced and batteries charged up ill be out there too...my replacement charger was sitting on the doorstep when I got home last night :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Don't hold me to it but if I can my hose replaced and batteries charged up ill be out there too...my replacement charger was sitting on the doorstep when I got home last night :biggrin:


Nice


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good Ricky... hope all is well!!!
> 
> Whut Up CO... we'll be out on them streets after 8pm sometime, hit us up!!! Wear out that rubber... lol


see yall out there...

Josh if u need help or anything just let me know i got you bro, wanna see that bish cruising tonight...

Wheres the rest of the springs??? No cruising for yall or wat????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I get the tail lights working on the booger I'll be out there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> If I get the tail lights working on the booger I'll be out there


:wow:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> Whats up Lay It Low...I know its been a while for me but I thought i would swing through. For those that may not know...I am back as the President of CityWide CC (Springs) and Rich is V.P. We will be seeing everyone out there more and more.
> Scottie...I am not sure if we will be out this weekend though. We will try to get some out but a lot of us are trying to wrap up loose ends before next sunday...I myself might even have something in P-town


I feel you brother hope to see you out there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> If I get the tail lights working on the booger I'll be out there


 chapo was out last weekend wit one tailight!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> chapo was out last weekend wit one tailight!!! lol


Chapo isn't really the smartest tool in the shed either...lol....jk Chaps
I got em going I think
Just was a bitch to get at with the trunk done
just trying to get the radio done now
But i'll still have a gas leak :-(


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Fuckin Schumacher cocksuckers :guns: :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Fuckin Schumacher cocksuckers :guns: :angry:


What happened?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> What happened?


well its not the same one I sent in but the same model so no biggie but the fucker is broken, the dial where you pick the voltage 12-72 just spins and doesn't stay on any setting...therefore fuck them cocksuckers:biggrin: I should be ok just charging with a flock of chargers at work but that shit blows...I want my shit I payed for you know??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> well its not the same one I sent in but the same model so no biggie but the fucker is broken, the dial where you pick the voltage 12-72 just spins and doesn't stay on any setting...therefore fuck them cocksuckers:biggrin: I should be ok just charging with a flock of chargers at work but that shit blows...I want my shit I payed for you know??


Yeah I hear ya bro....get on the horn Monday and let those fools know


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I hear ya bro....get on the horn Monday and let those fools know


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLL'N said:


> *Man! That Right Im back from my vacation! Its been a minute but Vol.21(Worth The Weight) is finally ready! Set to be released September 27th 2011. In this DVD take a jouney with me to San Diego,Ca to the Straight Game C.C Picnic man all i can say is straight game!!! i also travel to Lima/Toledo Ohio for the ryders fest/and low 4 life C.C car show were the riders from MI and chicago came out and put on a show. Jimmy from show and go showing out for the camera with a few cars he built! Pesado C.C car show was a great show and on fire as it is every year!!! and the las vegas after hop well i dont even need to explain that one you already know what it is! raul from individuals c.c was do some crazy stuff aswell like a 80mph gas hop on the freeway were at 1 point all 4 tires were off the ground! man you gotta see this!!! preorder are being excepted from now until september 18th 2011! so get your copy, cause they will go fast!
> for order/Info 480.307.5599 below is a preview of vol.21 hope you enjoy!
> 
> *
> ...


Looks like a good one...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!! hit the streets last night seen alot of people out there, shit we was out there till they shut down Tejon on us!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... thanks to everyone that came out, HITS, Josh & Roy, Los & King, SUPERIORS and last but not least my brothers from the almighty MAJESTICS!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ... thanks to everyone that came out, HITS, Josh & Roy, Los & King, SUPERIORS and last but not least my brothers from the almighty MAJESTICS!!![/QUOTEYesser fessor :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> fesboogie said:
> 
> 
> > ... thanks to everyone that came out, HITS, Josh & Roy, Los & King, SUPERIORS and last but not least my brothers from the almighty MAJESTICS!!![/QUOTEYesser fessor :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

where da pics of da cruise


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lacwood said:
> 
> 
> > it was cool seen the lac out there hittin' switches!!!
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

curiousdos said:


> Whats up Lay It Low...I know its been a while for me but I thought i would swing through. For those that may not know...I am back as the President of CityWide CC (Springs) and Rich is V.P. We will be seeing everyone out there more and more.
> Scottie...I am not sure if we will be out this weekend though. We will try to get some out but a lot of us are trying to wrap up loose ends before next sunday...I myself might even have something in P-town


:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

curiousdos said:


> Whats up Lay It Low...I know its been a while for me but I thought i would swing through. For those that may not know...I am back as the President of CityWide CC (Springs) and Rich is V.P. We will be seeing everyone out there more and more.
> Scottie...I am not sure if we will be out this weekend though. We will try to get some out but a lot of us are trying to wrap up loose ends before next sunday..._*I myself might even have something in P-town*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> where da pics of da cruise


X2!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> X2!


Where you partying on down on sat night Roy? :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> where da pics of da cruise


 i got a couple, i'll post them up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> X2!


 izzy posted some on facebook i think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Where you partying on down on sat night Roy? :drama:


ou's guys are welcome if you wanna come


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My bad.What I meant to say is I'm having the fight at my pad.If you wanna come on by ,you are more than welcome.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Took 1st place 60's street at the showoff show at invesco field. Hot ass day out there!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> My bad.What I meant to say is I'm having the fight at my pad.If you wanna come on by ,you are more than welcome.


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Took 1st place 60's street at the showoff show at invesco field. Hot ass day out there!


:thumbsup: Congrats
Oh an btw need more cards for Pueblo Brother


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats
> Oh an btw need more cards for Pueblo Brother


Thanks, i will get some more to you.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn, did anyone post this show, I didn't even know about it. Didn't do shit all day



cl1965ss said:


> Took 1st place 60's street at the showoff show at invesco field. Hot ass day out there!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Took 1st place 60's street at the showoff show at invesco field. Hot ass day out there!


Congrats brother! Well deserved


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Final week guys.....who's ready?.....................i'm not. LOL!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> _*I'm Ready for Monday !!!*_


Lucky dog, except i go for the Broncos...have fun Bro....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

4 cars to finish in 5 days lol shit we got this....anyone else need help gettin those lolos together let us know we are always down to help... Beto said Saturday is gonna be like a big party while we are dropping off cars so i hope to see yall there...wheres the party spot for saturday night??? Good to see all of those who came out Saturday night....


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Chapo isn't really the smartest tool in the shed either...lol....jk Chaps
> I got em going I think
> Just was a bitch to get at with the trunk done
> just trying to get the radio done now
> But i'll still have a gas leak :-(


:finger:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

My 64 got on some magazine nice.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*................................*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> My 64 got on some magazine nice.
> View attachment 361419


Where you find that at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> :finger:


If it makes you feel any better,you aint the dullest one either


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Where you find that at?


Magazine is called Urban Lite picked it up at Independent records.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL... congrats to Chapo and congrats to R.O. Ralph for his feature on LRM!!! cutty looks good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pics from saturday night...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LOL... congrats to Chapo and congrats to R.O. Ralph for his feature on LRM!!! cutty looks good!!!


x2 

CITY WIDE got a web exclusive in LRM as well


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> x2
> 
> CITY WIDE got a web exclusive in LRM as well


I did see that my fault!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I did see that my fault!!!




No worries primo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> No worries primo!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

ayy josh you goin to take your sons trike to pueblo??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> ayy josh you goin to take your sons trike to pueblo??


Nah bro its still in the works, haven't had time to do much to it...too busy at work. Im gonna try for our show but we'll see:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well i tried to look at the city wide picnic thing on the LRM website and couldn't find it... can someone post a link? (ceez) lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Well i tried to look at the city wide picnic thing on the LRM website and couldn't find it... can someone post a link? (ceez) lol


we gotta wait til October for the web exclusive


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Did the denver LRM come out yet???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapo said:


> My 64 got on some magazine nice.
> View attachment 361419


I didnt know its a MMJ theme car lol jk...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Did the denver LRM come out yet???


Nah that wont be probably until like December or January


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pre show party Saturday night at Club Manor sports bar. Hwy 50 and Club manor drive, down the street from Carls Jr.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> we gotta wait til October for the web exclusive


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Well i tried to look at the city wide picnic thing on the LRM website and couldn't find it... can someone post a link? (ceez) lol


I just stopped by the store to view the magazine. Its a one page mixed with Utah show. Only cars I recognize were Dereks 75 Caprice and a little picture of Rob Vs 67 Impala, Sils Caddy and Kikos Caddy. Looks good


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I didnt know its a MMJ theme car lol jk...


i know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

WHATS THE BEST TITTY BAR IN CO SPRINGS ???????? AND HOW FAR THE DRIVE FR PUEBLO ????:boink:WERE HEADED TO THE SHOW .....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

585960 said:


> WHATS THE BEST TITTY BAR IN CO SPRINGS ???????? AND HOW FAR THE DRIVE FR PUEBLO ????:boink:WERE HEADED TO THE SHOW .....


Best on use to be PT's but I heard the got their liquor license taken away,but are still open.There is TnT's and Babydolls also.Springs is about 35-45 minutes away from Pueblo depending on speed.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

De ja vu is my spot. Only thing is you gotta sneak in some crown to mix with your coke. TNT and PTs are also good recommendations. Have fun!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

77montecarlo719 said:


> I just stopped by the store to view the magazine. Its a one page mixed with Utah show. Only cars I recognize were Dereks 75 Caprice and a little picture of Rob Vs 67 Impala, Sils Caddy and Kikos Caddy. Looks good


yeah I seen the mag, I just figured they would have more pics or something on the web


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah I seen the mag, I just figured they would have more pics or something on the web


Yessir....they will have more pics up on the web as well as the article about the show. The page in the magazine is a teaser to get people get go online. 




and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....they will have more pics up on the web as well as the article about the show. The page in the magazine is a teaser to get people get go online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Ceez and here is the online link


http://urbanlifemag.com/


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I cant find the keys to my cadillac


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I cant find the keys to my cadillac


uhoh thats not Good
Those are expensive because of the chip aint they?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks again Ceez and here is the online link
> 
> 
> http://urbanlifemag.com/


that shits tight


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fam wat it do in the streets


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> uhoh thats not GoodThose are expensive because of the chip aint they?


Finally found them shits :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Imperials Denver 20th Anniversary


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2594141682.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2594141682.html


 Just has a couple too many doors :yessad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Just has a couple too many doors :yessad:


man i didn't even notice that.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning CO.. whats good my RO family..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hope all is ready for the show, who is droppin off saturday???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening CO!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hope all is ready for the show, who is droppin off saturday???


GT is meeting at 7am sat at the last fountain exit off the high way at that 7-11


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> GT is meeting at 7am sat at the last fountain exit off the high way at that 7-11


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


[/QUOTE]


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Took 1st place 60's street at the showoff show at invesco field. Hot ass day out there!


I completely missed this!!! congrats!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


everybody needs to support this show in the springs!!! its gonna be a blast!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sick ass pic by Dream On


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


That's a Hard ass Rag !!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> That's a Hard ass Rag !!!


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sick ass pic by Dream On


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That's a Hard ass Rag !!!


...and you know this maaaaaan!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


Too many monies yous guys gots


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Too many monies yous guys gots


we live in the hood except for izzy!!! we tryin to catch up to you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


looks like chapo's kind of... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> looks like chapo's kind of... lol


:no:
That's not a rag


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

my picture takin' skills are horrible... sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :no:
> That's not a rag


oh I know!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Drinkin responsibly after a night out cruisin'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> we live in the hood except for izzy!!! we tryin to catch up to you!!!


My house is the smallest on the block dog.Your livingroom is probably bigger than my upstairs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> My house is the smallest on the block dog.Your livingroom is probably bigger than my upstairs


I doubt it but lol on that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luvin' this moment!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

thats better!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics Fes


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> That's a Hard ass Rag !!!


 LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fessor!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thats better!!!


Yous guys did Good


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

77montecarlo719 said:


> I just stopped by the store to view the magazine. Its a one page mixed with Utah show. Only cars I recognize were Dereks 75 Caprice and a little picture of Rob Vs 67 Impala, Sils Caddy and Kikos Caddy. Looks good


Dereks 76 Caprice  
:sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good pics Fes


Thanks homie!!! How you doin' anyways? hope all is good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fessor!


Gracias papo!!! Vas a ir a Pueblo?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yous guys did Good


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGBEN said:


> Dereks 76 Caprice
> :sprint:


Have you seen the old school flaked top and matching Cross Laces he added?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Have you seen the old school flaked top and matching Cross Laces he added?


pics please!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> pics please!!!


Car was dirty because it was being driven to the Denver show at the Time.











Can you read what it says?.....Old School Style


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Car was dirty because it was being driven to the Denver show at the Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! I never seen it like dat!!! Looks Good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Damn!!! I never seen it like dat!!! Looks Good!!!


Yeah he still wants to do alot more.It was suppose to show in Denver but the Driveline snapped and cracked the Tranny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah he still wants to do alot more.It was suppose to show in Denver but the Driveline snapped and cracked the Tranny


yeah he told me about that... is it goin to pueblo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah he told me about that... is it goin to pueblo?


No it will not be in Pueblo.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> No it will not be in Pueblo.


 dat sucks!!! luvin' dat car!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> dat sucks!!! luvin' dat car!!!


Me too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This Bucket should make it I hope


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

wassup Colo. :wave: just cruising by...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

-old skool- said:


> wassup Colo. :wave: just cruising by...



:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's UP GT FAMILY 505 PASSIN THREW


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

How you doing Roy?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That fucker is sexy GT up


vynetyme said:


> This Bucket should make it I hope


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Imperials Denver 20th Anniversary


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's UP GT FAMILY 505 PASSIN THREW


wassup Homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

-old skool- said:


> How you doing Roy?


Doing Good homie ready for this weekend,you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's UP GT FAMILY 505 PASSIN THREW


:wave:
What up Homie?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Gracias papo!!! Vas a ir a Pueblo?


Si senor.....voy a ir el sabado por la manano con Toro de Impalas Magazine.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

manana....sorry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> :biggrin::thumbsup:


Recognize any of those cars?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> This Bucket should make it I hope


you driving it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> manana....sorry


...and you gonna be out there all weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...and you gonna be out there all weekend?


Most the weekend....are we having a meeting?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Most the weekend....are we having a meeting?


something like that!!! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man...go to sleep...youre worse then me ! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Man...go to sleep...youre worse then me ! lol


lol wooow!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

AAnybody else not get there pre reg back yet? Been like 3 weeks :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> AAnybody else not get there pre reg back yet? Been like 3 weeks :dunno:


I think you just go up there and tell them your name or whutever...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I think you just go up there and tell them your name or whutever...


Word


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Word


They are calling people not shipping confirmations


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> They are calling people not shipping confirmations


lol... did you guys send pics and all that?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol... did you guys send pics and all that?


I did...just put three on one piece of paper from the computer. I don't remember putting my number on anything though..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I did...just put three on one piece of paper from the computer. I don't remember putting my number on anything though..


lol we didnt do pics or anything so IDK...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol we didnt do pics or anything so IDK...


Yous guys must have da hook ups


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yous guys must have da hook ups


lol yeah right, jeff went to his house on wednsday night to fill out our pre regs & give him the $$$


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yous guys must have da hook ups


You and me must be too light skinned Roy :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> You and me must be too light skinned Roy :biggrin:


lol we must be too dark skinned cuz we ain't got no hook ups like that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect Combination!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fawkin car is killing Me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Fawkin car is killing Me!!!


Whutz wrong wit' it?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Perfect Combination!!!


 Look like some syzzurp :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Look like some syzzurp :dunno:


 candy corona but yeah it does


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Recognize any of those cars?


A few of them, I'm gonna have to show my Dad this video!!
Thanks for posting


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That fight was phucked up lol! Oh well! Ref!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mayweather should be stripped of the title the rightfully belongs to Ortiz. He know he was going to get his ass kicked and fought a dirty fight just to win. .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

floyd was winning the fight anyways... and by the way I dont even like Floyd

Majestics on our way to Pueblo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a great time at this weekend ODB show...I only got to hang out until this morning so sorry for missing most of you. Definitely good seeing some old faces and new over there



Here is the web exclusive link for Low Rider Magazine and the Kick Back earlier this year. 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1111_lrmp_city_wide_car_club_kickback_bike_show/index.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from move in. Sorry for the poor quality...camera was acting up.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/even...how/index.html


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

New mexico lookin clean. Hopefully pueblo won title.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impalaric said:


> New mexico lookin clean. Hopefully pueblo won title.


yessir .....New Mexico is killing it. Great rides coming from our southern brothers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED on the main floor and my boy took first but I guess they ran out of plaques whats up with that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Good show judges sucked and were bias, some had their own vehicles in the show...BULLSHIT...they told us they forgot to judge 2 of our cars and we were indoor...if you expect people to keep supporting your show you gotta have your shit together thats means everything, and to run out of trophies WTF...when you got a name like lowrider supporting you, people expect certain things from the event...just my opinion...DAMN New Mexico CC killed it with all those rags...glad i got to see em in person and prestigious too, the 67 sooooo clean...good seein everyone out there and congrats to everyone who placed....


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

cars looked nice...


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>




*Lmfao,are those boxing gloves on her cachetes?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics guys


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Had a good time at the show ! Was a good turnout


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Lmfao,are those boxing gloves on her cachetes?*


she ruined that ass,lol.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Lmfao,are those boxing gloves on her cachetes?*


Looks pretty beat up to me!


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

What up Colorado so did you all take notes from the 505 lol its alright chippers are people too. nah had a good time some bad rides and some with blow outs lol nah hit me up im in the springs for now. Big props to Just Casuals, Good Times, City Wide, and Majestics.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

impalaric said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsupAMN NICE RIDES REPPN IN COLORADO:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So who all placed and in what?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

gt looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Lmfao,are those boxing gloves on her cachetes?*


looks like it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

straight klown said:


> What up Colorado so did you all take notes from the 505 lol its alright chippers are people too. nah had a good time some bad rides and some with blow outs lol nah hit me up im in the springs for now. Big props to Just Casuals, Good Times, City Wide, and Majestics.


Whutz Good Ray!!! nice meeting you and we gonna have to meet up in the springs and kick it sometime!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> So who all placed and in what?


We took 6 cars four placed 1 1st place and 3 2nd places but couldnt even tell you categories... very unorganized!!! but we still had a good time


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Had a good time at the show ! Was a good turnout


Nice seein' you guys again... the elco and the truck were workin'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO 4 LIFE said:


>


the tattoo at 1:18 is sick!!! on his palm...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


LOL thutz whut im talk'n about!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Good show judges sucked and were bias, some had their own vehicles in the show...BULLSHIT...they told us they forgot to judge 2 of our cars and we were indoor...if you expect people to keep supporting your show you gotta have your shit together thats means everything, and to run out of trophies WTF...when you got a name like lowrider supporting you, people expect certain things from the event...just my opinion...DAMN New Mexico CC killed it with all those rags...glad i got to see em in person and prestigious too, the 67 sooooo clean...good seein everyone out there and congrats to everyone who placed....


Im'ma co-sign this statement right here, but at the end they treated us really good Just the judging and trophy situation was a mess!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think Lowrider was a sponsor or it would of been a sanctioned show. As far as the trophies I heard they didn't have a lot of pre-reg so they didn't know how the turn out was gonna be. Hopefully he does make it right on everyone's trophies. As far as being disorganized, I think any big show is gonna be like that, especially with a short staffed crew. Big shows are hard enough when u ate fully staffed. Plus Colorado rep'd with some high caliber cars! Big ups to everyone that showed!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

*are


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> I don't think Lowrider was a sponsor or it would of been a sanctioned show. As far as the trophies I heard they didn't have a lot of pre-reg so they didn't know how the turn out was gonna be. Hopefully he does make it right on everyone's trophies. As far as being disorganized, I think any big show is gonna be like that, especially with a short staffed crew. Big shows are hard enough when u ate fully staffed. Plus Colorado rep'd with some high caliber cars! Big ups to everyone that showed!!


X2 and about making it right with the trophies I'm sure it will be made right.

nice seeing everybody out for the show and congrats to all who placed and sorry we missed the pre-party. we went looking for it but didn't look like anyone was there then my homie told me it was right were we was at but we must have missed it some how


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Even if lowrider wasnt a sponsor they obviously put their name on it, and if you buy trophies based on your pre reg instead of your classes your setting your self up for failure plus you had last 2 years to help guess just my opinion....Beto showed everyone much love and we appriciate it... congrats to those who placed and ups to all who seen and showed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> I don't think Lowrider was a sponsor or it would of been a sanctioned show. As far as the trophies I heard they didn't have a lot of pre-reg so they didn't know how the turn out was gonna be. Hopefully he does make it right on everyone's trophies. As far as being disorganized, I think any big show is gonna be like that, especially with a short staffed crew. Big shows are hard enough when u ate fully staffed. Plus Colorado rep'd with some high caliber cars! Big ups to everyone that showed!!


 yeah it wasnt a sanctioned show, torres empire took over those... and alot of big shows ARE unorganized in a sense... but the hop & the judging @ this show was terrible... it took like 2hrs for 5 cars to hop? & i did see peeps judging whose cars i seen entered in the show? im not stressing it but you should know whut im talkin bout. shows aint easy and i understand that, not hatin' but i would luv to see improvements!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Most likely there will be no show in 2012


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Most likely there will be no show in 2012


 why is that?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> why is that?


Because Roy said!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Because Roy said!!


 lol, que paso papo!!! you were [email protected] the show... did Chris tell you i was fining you for missin' our meeting? lol


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im retracting my statement about the trophies & all dat... jus heard about whut happened at the show... terrible


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol, que paso papo!!! you were [email protected] the show... did Chris tell you i was fining you for missin' our meeting? lol


lol...my kids had football n baseball games on Sunday .


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Im retracting my statement about the trophies & all dat... jus heard about whut happened at the show... terrible


What you mean?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Good shit :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What you mean?


x2 don't leave us hanging like that lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Im retracting my statement about the trophies & all dat... jus heard about whut happened at the show... terrible


Ah come on Fes......i know u aint gonna leave us like that!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol... the homie Eric wit the Fleetwood told me Beto called him & explained to him that a bunch of things got stolen from a trailer or truck or something including a box or boxes of trophies... so IDK


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> lol... the homie Eric wit the Fleetwood told me Beto called him & explained to him that a bunch of things got stolen from a trailer or truck or something including a box or boxes of trophies... so IDK


My walls are empty cuz the ex took all the Family photos with her in the divorce. So if you need room to hang yours up i got space for you at $5 a trophy a month with 24/7 visitation rights. If that dont work for COME TO THE BIG M. MAJESTICS "From the STREETS to the SHOW". SORRY IF I HURT SOMEONES FEELINGS JUST IN ADVANCE


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

[h=2]







hydraulics setup o.b.o[/h] _







3 pumps, batteries ,hoses, powerballs, selenoids ,cylinders, and more_ im in denver.....any questions let me know or might trade for complete airbag kit system thanks for looking http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2607583146.html ​


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> My walls are empty cuz the ex took all the Family photos with her in the divorce. So if you need room to hang yours up i got space for you at $5 a trophy a month with 24/7 visitation rights. If that dont work for COME TO THE BIG M. MAJESTICS "From the STREETS to the SHOW". SORRY IF I HURT SOMEONES FEELINGS JUST IN ADVANCE


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

w


HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Good show judges sucked and were bias, some had their own vehicles in the show...BULLSHIT...they told us they forgot to judge 2 of our cars and we were indoor...if you expect people to keep supporting your show you gotta have your shit together thats means everything, and to run out of trophies WTF...when you got a name like lowrider supporting you, people expect certain things from the event...just my opinion...DAMN New Mexico CC killed it with all those rags...glad i got to see em in person and prestigious too, the 67 sooooo clean...good seein everyone out there and congrats to everyone who placed....


 please call me about your statement i was helping judging the show if you have a problem with my car being in the show please call thanks bro


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


"easy killia". the only thing i was mad about in the show was for as nice a day were where all the boobies. i love some good show boobies. sorry to say but there was more butch dikes then good ol boobies. i would rather be knee high in boobies then neck high in trophys. and im 6' 6"


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> "easy killia". the only thing i was mad about in the show was for as nice a day were where all the boobies. i love some good show boobies. sorry to say but there was more butch dikes then good ol boobies. i would rather be knee high in boobies then neck high in trophys. and im 6' 6"



You said Boobies:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> "easy killia". the only thing i was mad about in the show was for as nice a day were where all the boobies. i love some good show boobies. sorry to say but there was more butch dikes then good ol boobies. i would rather be knee high in boobies then neck high in trophys. and im 6' 6"


 lol anyday right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"from the streets to the shows" ...& back to the streets!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:shocked:




fesboogie said:


> "from the streets to the shows" ...& back to the streets!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's it ....Time to get an Impala hopper


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo Fam whats new out there? Indy sliding through to say Whad up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> Yo Fam whats new out there? Indy sliding through to say Whad up


:wave:
....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That's it ....Time to get an Impala hopper


 damn, like dat?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol... the homie Eric wit the Fleetwood told me Beto called him & explained to him that a bunch of things got stolen from a trailer or truck or something including a box or boxes of trophies... so IDK


 That's some dumb shit to steal :dunno:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any more pics?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> Any more pics?


 I got some, ill try to post em up later


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> Any more pics?


 I actually got a gang of pics but I wont have time to post them till the weekend... sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Almost missed it.....1000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Almost missed it.....1000 posts :biggrin:


that was pretty fast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Almost missed it.....1000 posts :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

got this pump for sale hit me up if intrested


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... our topic aint been the same since they changed LIL up...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... our topic aint been the same since they changed LIL up...


:nosad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Fes...did you ever notice I gave you props in the LRM article? 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1111_lrmp_city_wide_car_club_kickback_bike_show/index.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Fes...did you ever notice I gave you props in the LRM article? http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1111_lrmp_city_wide_car_club_kickback_bike_show/index.html


 im glad we dont have to say that shit anymore (TBA) lol... shit we should've told you to put Majestics by the time it came out we already were!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> im glad we dont have to say that shit anymore (TBA) lol... shit we should've told you to put Majestics by the time it came out we already were!!!


LOL>..I know...right....and I think I mentioned you guys in my second article also...that comes out in the January 2012 issue.....going forward brother...its going to be Majestics all the way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> LOL>..I know...right....and I think I mentioned you guys in my second article also...that comes out in the January 2012 issue.....going forward brother...its going to be Majestics all the way.


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> LOL>..I know...right....and I think I mentioned you guys in my second article also...that comes out in the January 2012 issue.....going forward brother...its going to be Majestics all the way.


thutz whutz up but chris is gonna kill you!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


Whut it dew Roy!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thutz whutz up but chris is gonna kill you!!! lol


LOL....loco !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice video ceez.....Seen we got a shout out too thanks bro.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The "stinkin lincoln" just got out of the transmission shop, next on friday ordering 4 pump setup all hardlines with waterfaucet slowdown valves....... next summer will be here before we know it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> The "stinkin lincoln" just got out of the transmission shop, next on friday ordering 4 pump setup all hardlines with waterfaucet slowdown valves....... next summer will be here before we know it


Baller....you gettin some of that oil money over there or what???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew Roy!!!


Not much homie just enjoying my day off.You?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> The "stinkin lincoln" just got out of the transmission shop, next on friday ordering 4 pump setup all hardlines with waterfaucet slowdown valves....... next summer will be here before we know it


Give me the details of the set-up your lookin at and the price. Lets see if i could beat the price.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> LOL>..I know...right....and I think I mentioned you guys in my second article also...that comes out in the January 2012 issue.....going forward brother...its going to be Majestics all the way.



Good looking out brotha!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Good Video!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Not much homie just enjoying my day off.You?


no days off!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> im glad we dont have to say that shit anymore (TBA) lol... shit we should've told you to put Majestics by the time it came out we already were!!!


:roflmao: Wuts good uncle FESstor?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> :roflmao: Wuts good uncle FESstor?!


Not much just working and tryin' to get this chapter goin'... how about yourself?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do co


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Not much just working and tryin' to get this chapter goin'... how about yourself?


Bout the same here bro, just tryin to keep it movin and groovin! The Big M out there is lookin good!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> That's it ....Time to get an Impala hopper


i got one for you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> i got one for you


Yeah but it's in Prison aint it?\


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah but it's in Prison aint it?\[/QUOTE
> 
> almost ready


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Baller....you gettin some of that oil money over there or what???


I wish.... I have to work for this money LOL...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> vynetyme said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but it's in Prison aint it?\[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> Give me the details of the set-up your lookin at and the price. Lets see if i could beat the price.


I got a brand new 4 pump setup hardlined with the water faucet slowdowns, 8 and 12 inch cylinders, 4 and 1/2 ton springs, 8 panel switch, powerballs, all hoses, for $2,000 let me know bRO....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Nice video ceez.....Seen we got a shout out too thanks bro.....


Yessir...hows everything going out there ? 



Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Good looking out brotha!!!:thumbsup:


You know it Papo....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

For you Roy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Bout the same here bro, just tryin to keep it movin and groovin! The Big M out there is lookin good!


Thank you sir!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat it do co


Whut Up!!! You still wanna do that tomorrow??? LMK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO we cruising tommorow??? Got the 10 back on the road tryin to get the blue monte up and running to take it to GOOD TIMES car show just to show support, we gonna bring out as many as we can!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up CO we cruising tommorow??? Got the 10 back on the road tryin to get the blue monte up and running to take it to GOOD TIMES car show just to show support, we gonna bring out as many as we can!!!!!


That's what's up scott :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That's what's up scott :yes: :biggrin:


got that broke down dog
when is a Good Times to bring it down?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> For you Roy.


Niiice.Thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> For you Roy.


nice pic buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Cruising tonight??? Hit me up if anyone decides to pull something out...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Cruising tonight??? Hit me up if anyone decides to pull something out...


shouldn't even be a question!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz happenin' CO... here is some pics of last weekend in pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nice Pics :thumbsup:


thanks bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good pics fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Good pics fes


thanks Josh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen you taking pics of those bishes making em throw up the "M"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I seen you taking pics of those bishes making em throw up the "M"


lol nah I jus wanted Chapo's son to throw it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll post the rest in a minute...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


Lol I'm in the background on da bleachers hidding out from everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I'll post the rest in a minute...


sha huh?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man really missed LJ this year
Please tell me next year it will be crackin
I just took a walk down Memory lane and flipped back in the CO topic to see pics.......LIL just aint the same no more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Lol I'm in the background on da bleachers hidding out from everyone


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> sha huh?











Most of the chapter and Rappin-4-Tay


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big M looking Good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Big M looking Good


thank you sir, we tryin to catch up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thank you sir, we tryin to catch up!!!


Lol I thought you would throw that back at me.Great to see the competitive spirit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Lol I thought you would throw that back at me.Great to see the competitive spirit!!!


I did... who do you think we tryin' to catch up to? lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hey everybody Adan is selling his turntable for $700 if anybody is interested*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I did... who do you think we tryin' to catch up to? lol


Lifestyle?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Lifestyle?


lol im talking in Springs homie, put your blue shirt on and look in the mirror we tryin' to catch up to you guys!!! you guys look GOOD at every show (no ****)!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol im talking in Springs homie, put your blue shirt on and look in the mirror we tryin' to catch up to you guys!!! you guys look GOOD at every show (no ****)!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I appreciate that homie.Too bad 60% of our cars that were suppose to be done weren't.I just remember congradulating yous guys once you got your chains and telling you ,you had some catching up to do.It's gonna be bad ass to have another Traditional based Club here not to mention we will have someone to compete with besides eachother at local shows.I really hope next year we can get out more and get that park going.Maybe a once a Month potluck picnic would be cool and keep us all close.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I appreciate that homie.Too bad 60% of our cars that were suppose to be done weren't.I just remember congradulating yous guys once you got your chains and telling you ,you had some catching up to do.It's gonna be bad ass to have another Traditional based Club here not to mention we will have someone to compete with besides eachother at local shows.I really hope next year we can get out more and get that park going.Maybe a once a Month potluck picnic would be cool and keep us all close.


fo'sho' you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& Nuthin against any other clubs... me and roy are talk'n about traditionals much respect to every club and all solo riders!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...& Nuthin against any other clubs... me and roy are talk'n about traditionals much respect to every club and all solo riders!!!


Co-signed


I have been seeing alot of quality Traditionals busting out lately though with other Clubs,which is cool as funk. :naughty:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Hey everybody Adan is selling his turntable for $700 if anybody is interested*


 Its already sold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Its already sold


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fes


 thank you sir!!!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Is show still going down.. goodtimes? Havnt seen no flyers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Is show still going down.. goodtimes? Havnt seen no flyers


_*Yes sir Show is still in Full effect!!!









*_


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Its already sold


 whut up chuck!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


dose anybody know how to get a hold of these guys.can you let me know thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Man really missed LJ this year
> Please tell me next year it will be crackin
> I just took a walk down Memory lane and flipped back in the CO topic to see pics.......LIL just aint the same no more


we really love putting on our little party but for 3 guys it's tough to do and La Junta is such a small town with nothing to offer it's hard to get people to come down even though you've always helped us out Roy good luck with the show I hope it turns out good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> dose anybody know how to get a hold of these guys.can you let me know thanks


If you let me know how to get a hold of the clown in the purple shirt that was talk'n shit to these guys, I'll get you in contact wit these guys ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> dose anybody know how to get a hold of these guys.can you let me know thanks


shit ...I've been trying to get a hold of you. Hit me up


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we really love putting on our little party but for 3 guys it's tough to do and La Junta is such a small town with nothing to offer it's hard to get people to come down even though you've always helped us out Roy good luck with the show I hope it turns out good


i sure can thats dynasty 303 there the ones with the orange 78 cutlass with the top cut off joeys a pretty cool dude


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whut It Dew CO!!!


por que my friend my numbers 720 495 2911 i need to ask you about doing the undies chrome for my wifes car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> whut up chuck!!!


 Just chillen bRO what's goin on with you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Just chillen bRO what's goin on with you


 nuth'n jus chill'n homie seen you in pueblo tried gett'n your attention!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone wants to hit prospect lake today I think we gonna be out there later on today!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> nuth'n jus chill'n homie seen you in pueblo tried gett'n your attention!!! lol


 Sorry bRO car show weekends are always long for me I'm always kinda in zombie mode those weekends


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Sorry bRO car show weekends are always long for me I'm always kinda in zombie mode those weekends


yeah I fill you im the same way!!!  you hittin' the GT show?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> yeah I fill you im the same way!!!  you hittin' the GT show?




yea bRO we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> i sure can thats dynasty 303 there the ones with the orange 78 cutlass with the top cut off joeys a pretty cool dude


u quoted the wrong person the internets u shuld learn how to use it lol just kiddin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> yea bRO we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> por que my friend my numbers 720 495 2911 i need to ask you about doing the undies chrome for my wifes car


I'll give you a call


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314890-rolln-will-colorado.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314890-rolln-will-colorado.html:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


>


Whutz Good Josh!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


 CHIPPER....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> CHIPPER....


 whut up buma!!! you comin' down this weekend?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz Good Josh!!!


What's up witcha bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

NICE PICS FES THE BIG M LOOKIN GOOD!!! EVERYONE THAT WAS OUT THERE LOOKED GOOD (NO ****) WISH I HAD MY CAR OUT THERE BUMA MONTES LOOKIN GOOD BRO!! AND IT AINT NO CHIPPER THATS FOR SURE... RICKY SHUT YO ASS UP! U NO U GOT THAT OIL MONEY DONT TRY TO LIE LOOK AT U ASKIN FOR SET UPS WIT ALL THE PERKS:biggrin:.... AND THANKS ROY U NO WE ALL TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO U GUYS HOPEFULLY RUTHLESS WILL BE OUT STRONGER NEXT YEAR HATE TO BE STANDING ON THE SIDELINES AGAIN WATCHIN EVERYONE DO THEIR THANG


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

joel50
JUST A QUESTION FOR U MAN IS THAT MAJESTY HERE IN SPRINGS A CHAPTER OFF UR CLUB OR IS SOMEONE JOCIN UR CLUB


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Majesty been around for a minute hasn't it? Local club, got some nice bombs I think


LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> joel50 JUST A QUESTION FOR U MAN IS THAT MAJESTY HERE IN SPRINGS A CHAPTER OFF UR CLUB OR IS SOMEONE JOCIN UR CLUB


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' 63
*lacwood*
calijay

IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW BROTHA..


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> If you let me know how to get a hold of the clown in the purple shirt that was talk'n shit to these guys, I'll get you in contact wit these guys ...


fes can you get me in touch with those guys por favor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> joel50 JUST A QUESTION FOR U MAN IS THAT MAJESTY HERE IN SPRINGS A CHAPTER OFF UR CLUB OR IS SOMEONE JOCIN UR CLUB


 x2 to this question... i know MAJESTY C.C. been around forever up north but i seen MAJESTY C.C. stickers on cars down here in springs & it looks like the plaque...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> fes can you get me in touch with those guys por favor


 I'll give them your #


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> NICE PICS FES THE BIG M LOOKIN GOOD!!! EVERYONE THAT WAS OUT THERE LOOKED GOOD (NO ****) WISH I HAD MY CAR OUT THERE BUMA MONTES LOOKIN GOOD BRO!! AND IT AINT NO CHIPPER THATS FOR SURE... RICKY SHUT YO ASS UP! U NO U GOT THAT OIL MONEY DONT TRY TO LIE LOOK AT U ASKIN FOR SET UPS WIT ALL THE PERKS:biggrin:.... AND THANKS ROY U NO WE ALL TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO U GUYS HOPEFULLY RUTHLESS WILL BE OUT STRONGER NEXT YEAR HATE TO BE STANDING ON THE SIDELINES AGAIN WATCHIN EVERYONE DO THEIR THANG


Thanks bro I seen you guys out there doing your thing too I like the cutty you guys had out there... and yeah this is Fes!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I'll give them your #


thank you fes you the Man


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> still HUSTLIN' 63
> *lacwood*
> calijay
> IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW BROTHA..


 Likewise bro, you guys are doing it big out there!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> thank you fes you the Man


No prob, sent them a text last night & let them know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

morning coLOWrado? What it dew¿


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> morning coLOWrado? What it dew¿


 What's up Buma, you coming down for the show this Saturday?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes sir I b there .the montes last pit action..shes gona retire have a new hopper in the works .. Shes gett'n a face lift 4 next year... Candy chrome undies u no .....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> Yes sir I b there .the montes last pit action..shes gona retire have a new hopper in the works .. Shes gett'n a face lift 4 next year... Candy chrome undies u no .....


 glad to hear!!! see you down here...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> glad to hear!!! see you down here...


x2


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Right on going to take dj's stroller out too. Got hoodwinked in pueblo no body judged it they said they could not find it ...its all good thought they could use the money too help buy a new golf cart .....lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> Right on going to take dj's stroller out too. Got hoodwinked in pueblo no body judged it they said they could not find it ...its all good thought they could use the money too help buy a new golf cart .....lol


That sucks, that strollers bad bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> Right on going to take dj's stroller out too. Got hoodwinked in pueblo no body judged it they said they could not find it ...its all good thought they could use the money too help buy a new golf cart .....lol


LOL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see everybody down!!!

We really hope everybody has a great Time as well as experience!!!

Last Night we started putting together trophies......Wow they are nice and plenty for all!!!










Season Shutdown Show 2011


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Can't wait to see everybody down!!!We really hope everybody has a great Time as well as experience!!!Last Night we started putting together trophies......Wow they are nice and plenty for all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cant wait!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Charge'n batterys ready for a GOOD TIME......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> Charge'n batterys ready for a GOOD TIME......


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR 2 SETS OF CYLINDERS AND A SET OF FRONT HOSES USED IS FINE NEED EM ASAP IF ANYONE HAS SOME THANKS


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> x2 to this question... i know MAJESTY C.C. been around forever up north but i seen MAJESTY C.C. stickers on cars down here in springs & it looks like the plaque...


no, we been in greeley,co. since the late 80's,no chapters.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

To everyone goin out to GOODTIMES season shutdown show do it BIG for CO!! I unfortunately can't make it...:nosad: and member for us that cant make it, pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

joel50 said:


> no, we been in greeley,co. since the late 80's,no chapters.


well you might wanna check into that...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> To everyone goin out to GOODTIMES season shutdown show do it BIG for CO!! I unfortunately can't make it...:nosad: and member for us that cant make it, pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry GOOD TIMERS....my grandfather passed away tonight so I will be flying back out to NYC on Friday....hope the show goes well and good luck.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Sorry GOOD TIMERS....my grandfather passed away tonight so I will be flying back out to NYC on Friday....hope the show goes well and good luck.


Sorry to hear about you loss ceez, family comes first and we all understand that... have a safe trip and god bless brotha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Sorry to hear about you loss ceez, family comes first and we all understand that... have a safe trip and god bless brotha


X2 Ceasar.Our condolences go out to you and yours Brother.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

To all those that don't quite got that ride up to par or finished.Not to worry,we got an "under construction" class that has the same size trophies as the other classes!!!
Also,for those that have their rides done .Phil Gordon will be shooting for Lowrider magazine the event as well as looking for individual cars to be shot for the Magazine!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

These are the size trophies we have.
No half stepping on em.Over 2 stacks just in trophies alone......Come get yours!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Sorry GOOD TIMERS....my grandfather passed away tonight so I will be flying back out to NYC on Friday....hope the show goes well and good luck.


Sorry to hear that dogg. hope his passing is easy on you and your Fam


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Sorry GOOD TIMERS....my grandfather passed away tonight so I will be flying back out to NYC on Friday....hope the show goes well and good luck.


 sorry for your loss papo... be safe out there, you & your fam are in our prayers...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> Right on going to take dj's stroller out too. Got hoodwinked in pueblo no body judged it they said they could not find it ...its all good thought they could use the money too help buy a new golf cart .....lol


that stroller is sick everyone will get judged fair!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> To all those that don't quite got that ride up to par or finished.Not to worry,we got an "under construction" class that has the same size trophies as the other classes!!!
> Also,for those that have their rides done .Phil Gordon will be shooting for Lowrider magazine the event as well as looking for individual cars to be shot for the Magazine!!!


Shit under construction sounds good homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> These are the size trophies we have.
> No half stepping on em.Over 2 stacks just in trophies alone......Come get yours!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Over 15 Categories for cars and motorcycles
7 Categories for Bikes
10 Best of Trophies
2 custom trophies for the Hop
3 5footers for Best Bomb,peoples choice,and Best Of Show
Cash payout for hoppers
Wing Eating Contest with prizes
Stunt Bike Riders
Restaurants with Lunch specials and bars on site
Games for Kids
Raffles
Magazine and video guys.......and hopefully more to come
Weather will be a nice 82 degrees........
Can't wait!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> that stroller is sick everyone will get judged fair!!!


 Sounds good homie JUST CASUAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> Sounds good homie JUST CASUAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)

FOR SALE!! 13X7 DAYTONS!! 88 SPOKE!! NO CURB CHECKS NO RUST! $1,500 OBO INTERESTED CALL 970-388-1323,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Over 15 Categories for cars and motorcycles
> 7 Categories for Bikes
> 10 Best of Trophies
> 2 custom trophies for the Hop
> ...


 And yes an outside BEER garden


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> Over 15 Categories for cars and motorcycles
> 7 Categories for Bikes
> 10 Best of Trophies
> 2 custom trophies for the Hop
> ...




Be sure and Post up some Pic's!!! Show sounds dope as dope, unfortunately I dont get back to the Spings till November. From what I have observed, Co has a Sweet ass Lowriding community!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

morning coLOWrado what it dew¿


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... on another note heard kobe gave them a verbal agreement to go play in italy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... on another note heard kobe gave them a verbal agreement to go play in italy!!!


Yeah he's getting 3 mil for like 40 days with the condition he can quit if the NBA reaches an agreement in their dispute.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Sorry GOOD TIMERS....my grandfather passed away tonight so I will be flying back out to NYC on Friday....hope the show goes well and good luck.


Sorry to hear that bro our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your fam....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> These are the size trophies we have.
> No half stepping on em.Over 2 stacks just in trophies alone......Come get yours!!!


Looks good bro, cant wait...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Looks good bro, cant wait...


Its gonna be GoodTimes for everyone :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2625192407.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> Be sure and Post up some Pic's!!! Show sounds dope as dope, unfortunately I dont get back to the Spings till November. From what I have observed, Co has a Sweet ass Lowriding community!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Word in the streets is tomorrow show is gonna be a GOOD one...see you guys there:thumbsup:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Take alot of pics for us that cant be there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Word in the streets is tomorrow show is gonna be a GOOD one...see you guys there:thumbsup:


You heard right my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Take alot of pics for us that cant be there.


Will try Big Dog :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Will try Big Dog :yes:


 Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GT Colo throwing it's show today!!!
For those that can't be there look for it in Lowrider Magazine and on Rollin Video


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow what a show!!!
I gotta say,thank you from all of us with Good Times Car Club we so greatly appreciate the support.
The show was great!!!
If someone has pics please post them.I only have a few,as well as my Wife only has a few because we were so busy.
Once again Thank You very much for the support.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If anybody feels like they were unfairly judged please Call or text me .I like would really like to correct the matter in the future.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a GOOD TIME mr roy big ups........


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*goodtimes show 2011*








<br>







<br>







<br>







<br><br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOD pics keep em comin


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*my pics, had great time at show, best springs show so far...*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics!!! Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice pics GT UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to GT for throwing a great show in the springs!!! 

on another note cruise today meet up 3pm at the park!!! Roll'n will be filming street footage & I believe Phil Gordon be out there also!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS will try to be as Heavy In The Streets as we can bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who made it out to the show yesterday, nice to chop it up with some of the homies from here and there, I had a GoodTime hope you did too


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lacwood said:


> Thanks to everyone who made it out to the show yesterday, nice to chop it up with some of the homies from here and there, I had a GoodTime hope you did too


Great show for reals. I think you should try to start the season not end it. cuz in my 2 piece that was a hell of an end and should be how the season should start. big up to all the clubs for coming and to those from up north hope next year the springs show you the same love cuz that is long drive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

congradulations on the show GT


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Show Saturday 8th. Palmer park n acadamey..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun little cruze for roll'n earlier...scott that mile long 3 wheel was cool shit. Fes said I murdered one onto powers...I hope so, torn off my quarter mounding doing it lol :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Fun little cruze for roll'n earlier...scott that mile long 3 wheel was cool shit. Fes said I murdered one onto powers...I hope so, torn off my quarter mounding doing it lol :biggrin:


yessur that shit was sick bro!!! Big Ups to Good Times for the hospitality this whole weekend, my fam from H.I.T.S. cuz they always in them streets hard & every show, Rich & City Wide & everyone else!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry that I didn't make it to the show but it sounds like I missed a good one I'll see yous for sure next year even if I have to drive the family van just to be there


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Fun little cruze for roll'n earlier...scott that mile long 3 wheel was cool shit. Fes said I murdered one onto powers...I hope so, torn off my quarter mounding doing it lol :biggrin:


Thanks bro the lac was lookin real nice out there, gonna have to see your three on the video...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> yessur that shit was sick bro!!! Big Ups to Good Times for the hospitality this whole weekend, my fam from H.I.T.S. cuz they always in them streets hard & every show, Rich & City Wide & everyone else!!!


Thanks Fam we always proud to roll with the Big M out in the streets....Big ups to the Good Times fam yall held it down this weekend let us know how we can help next year.... HITS hopes to bring out more traditionals next year....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

impalaric said:


> Show Saturday 8th. Palmer park n acadamey..


Whos hosting it?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Whos hosting it?


I got the flyer at the crib ill let you know later today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics everyone. Looks like the Good Timers put on a hell of a show.I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your messages and warm condolences. I truly appreciate it. Im still out here in New York with my family. I will be back in Colorado on Thursday then off to Vegas on Friday. Hope to see some of you out there.Big ups to all the Colorado riders out there putting it down and reppin the low riding game to the fullest.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

impalaric said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot you guys might convince me to move out to Colorado after my contract ends!!! haha. BIG Ups to everyone involved and everyone who attended


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Great pics everyone. Looks like the Good Timers put on a hell of a show.I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your messages and warm condolences. I truly appreciate it. Im still out here in New York with my family. I will be back in Colorado on Thursday then off to Vegas on Friday. Hope to see some of you out there.Big ups to all the Colorado riders out there putting it down and reppin the low riding game to the fullest.


Our prayers are still with you and your Family Ceasar.It's never easy to say goodbye to a loved one.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> Shoot you guys might convince me to move out to Colorado after my contract ends!!! haha. BIG Ups to everyone involved and everyone who attended


Thanks homie
Colorado has a way to go to catch up to some places but there is definately a Lifestyle out here that is amazing.
The Unity and friendship bonds go further than the cars and shows.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks homieColorado has a way to go to catch up to some places but there is definately a Lifestyle out here that is amazing.The Unity and friendship bonds go further than the cars and shows.


:thumbsup:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks homie
> Colorado has a way to go to catch up to some places but there is definately a Lifestyle out here that is amazing.
> The Unity and friendship bonds go further than the cars and shows.





Most definitly, if you ask me Colorado has a lot to offer to the Lowriders. Ill be taking my truck up to the springs when I get back, see the scene first hand. But you can bet that I am going take "tons" of photos Around Co, cuz there is great background scenery!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> Most definitly, if you ask me Colorado has a lot to offer to the Lowriders. Ill be taking my truck up to the springs when I get back, see the scene first hand. But you can bet that I am going take "tons" of photos Around Co, cuz there is great background scenery!


Shonuff :yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

u aint lyin there mr roy and o shit another s10 in town look out scotty motivation if u ask me thats always good damn i need to stay on this i didnt no yall were gonna cruz sunday


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up rick!!! man i went wit ur wife to look at that car that fu was bull shittin we were sittin there an hour and he never showed up


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co whated to say:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That show flyer just says the sponsors are the rustic hills south tenants association which I guess would be all those businesses in that shopping center??? Set up 8-11. Show 8-3 oct. 8th $20 cars, $15 bikes....call [email protected] for details/questions


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That show flyer just says the sponsors are the rustic hills south tenants association which I guess would be all those businesses in that shopping center??? Set up 8-11. Show 8-3 oct. 8th $20 cars, $15 bikes....call [email protected] for details/questions


I might hit that up.This seems to be a spur of the moment show though.Didn't hear nada til a week before ours.Hope it's Good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on the shoots Chapo :thumbsup:
Also CityWide Bike Club


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Dope pic :yes:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

So who out of the CO Riders will be in Vegas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That show flyer just says the sponsors are the rustic hills south tenants association which I guess would be all those businesses in that shopping center??? Set up 8-11. Show 8-3 oct. 8th $20 cars, $15 bikes....call [email protected] for details/questions


The homie Smokey from Boulevard Bullys is helping the place throw this show to benefit Families in need with Turkey Dinners.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

impala63 said:


> So who out of the CO Riders will be in Vegas?


 Five of the guys from here are goin. Is most hated gonna make it out this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Congrats on the shoots Chapo :thumbsup:
> Also CityWide Bike Club


...Congrats to you guys too & Eric got a shoot too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> So who out of the CO Riders will be in Vegas?


four of us are goin'


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Congrats on the shoots Chapo :thumbsup:Also CityWide Bike Club


Thanks homie the shoot was coo and the model even better


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what up coLOWrado .... What it dew¿ GREAT SHOW GOODTIMERS can't wait till next year ......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> what up coLOWrado .... What it dew¿ GREAT SHOW GOODTIMERS can't wait till next year ......


What up Big Buma!
Thanks for coming Bro we appreciate the support.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> what up coLOWrado .... What it dew¿ GREAT SHOW GOODTIMERS can't wait till next year ......


 whutz happening buma!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Page 2 bump


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Five of the guys from here are goin. Is most hated gonna make it out this year


 2 of us will be there.Where is the pre party at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew CO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats up neighbors :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Whats up neighbors :wave:


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

what up Colo :wave:
Anybody got any more pics of our show?
I was a lil busy and couldn't take that many


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> what up Colo :wave:
> Anybody got any more pics of our show?
> I was a lil busy and couldn't take that many


the show and the cruise were such a good time that I dont think anyone thought of taking pics!!! lol real talk!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> the show and the cruise were such a good time that I dont think anyone thought of taking pics!!! lol real talk!!!:thumbsup:


True. I have a couple from the show, they may be blurry cuz my ass stayed on the move that day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> True. I have a couple from the show, they may be blurry cuz my ass stayed on the move that day


 lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> True. I have a couple from the show, they may be blurry cuz my ass stayed on the move that day


You kicked ass at that show Josh.Thanks for everything Bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> the show and the cruise were such a good time that I dont think anyone thought of taking pics!!! lol real talk!!!:thumbsup:


That's true


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> You kicked ass at that show Josh.Thanks for everything Bro


Just doing my part


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

impala63 said:


> 2 of us will be there.Where is the pre party at?


 Stratosphere bRO do you have my number?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thats my pics, sorry if they small...i dont know what im doing really:dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

dang its been awhile...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> dang its been awhile...



YOU STILL HAVE A ACTIVE ACCT? JUST JK BUDDY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad ass pics Josh....just gotta click on em and they get Bigger.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Bad ass pics Josh....just gotta click on em and they get Bigger.....


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Bad ass pics Josh....just gotta click on em and they get Bigger.....


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> whutz happening buma!!!


 nada homie tear'n down the monte gettn a jump on next year .... Chrome n paint ... Just picked up the new hopper for next year ....


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

whos goin to vegas Big CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> whos goin to vegas Big CO


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> nada homie tear'n down the monte gettn a jump on next year .... Chrome n paint ... Just picked up the new hopper for next year ....


any pics or secret squirrel status?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


 were u stayin at


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> were u stayin at


the plaza hotel you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 372588
> View attachment 372589
> View attachment 372590
> View attachment 372591
> View attachment 372592


Nice Pics Josh!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> the plaza hotel you?


 circus circus i think


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be going to Las Vegas !!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

The pre party will be at the stratosphere everybody is welcome to come party with us Saturday night


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll be going to Las Vegas !!!


I need to be out of work so I can have money like you :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I'll be going to Las Vegas !!!


Then I will make a Right on Nevada and a left on Colorado to make it to the Meeting tonight :happysad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Stratosphere bRO do you have my number?


 no but im staying there.ill stop by the party.the rain stopped.strip is getting packed


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Then I will make a Right on Nevada and a left on Colorado to make it to the Meeting tonight :happysad:


:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

HAHA VERY FUNNY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just got back from NYC....working right now...then off to Vegas tomorrow .....See everyone there...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

all those who went to las vegas have fun and stay safe going and cominguffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

On the plane now!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CityWide will be leaving tonite


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

mister.d an the homies leavein to LV now see all u homies there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus got to vegas!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

we here in vegas Big CO


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> The homie Smokey from Boulevard Bullys is helping the place throw this show to benefit Families in need with Turkey Dinners.


 My primo?? Guess they changed the date to like the 22nd


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sinful53 said:


> My primo?? Guess they changed the date to like the 22nd


Yes they did and yes your primo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO in Vegas chill'n!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> CO in Vegas chill'n!!!


Pics or......you know da rules foo


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Pics or......you know da rules foo


:yes:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr chillin with g money in vegas if u dont hit off topic then u dont know lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Jr chillin with g money in vegas if u dont hit off topic then u dont know lol


LMFAO and he's wearing the same get up as last year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Pics or......you know da rules foo


 i've taken a gang of pics but honestly you probably wont see them till after tuesday sometime


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> i've taken a gang of pics but honestly you probably wont see them till after tuesday sometime


Take some pics of that vert towncar from majestics rag chapter :wow:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Jr chillin with g money in vegas if u dont hit off topic then u dont know lol


I wish I could have made it up there to meat G$:naughty:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I need some funds for the LTD. I love the car but I'd rather be in my LTD 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/272114-1988-monte-carlo-ls-5.html


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> Most definitly, if you ask me Colorado has a lot to offer to the Lowriders. Ill be taking my truck up to the springs when I get back, see the scene first hand. But you can bet that I am going take "tons" of photos Around Co, cuz there is great background scenery!


Cant wait to see that truck... your avatar pic look just like my S-10..post some pics if u got em bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear bout yr baby.its tragic.prayers go out to u n yr wife..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.


Fuck Scott sorry to hear that bro, but I feel your pain bro my wife miscarried early this year too, keep your head up brother and god bless


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Fuck Scott sorry to hear that bro, but I feel your pain bro my wife miscarried early this year too, keep your head up brother and god bless


RIP and sorry to hear both your losses


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Take that Prospect off your avi foolio yous a Member now!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

please flag with care: [?] 

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
[h=2]1959 impala 2 door hardtop - $36000 (bennington)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-09-17, 8:33AM CDT
Reply to: see below [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
This impala is a true surviver with only 44000 origanal miles it is harbor blue in color witch you never see 283, power glide,power steering,back up lights this car is 100% rust free and in mint condition still has the yellow marks on the springs and the vin# in the frame red primer under neath and still supports the original paint ,interior, plugs ,wires, hoses,and wheels with hub caps. It has 20x10 INTRO wheels on the rear &18x7 INTROS ont the front THIS CAR IS VERY PRESENTABLE AND VERY RARE! I am asking 36000.00 for this great car I would drive it anywere! Call 402- 510- 9127 serious buyers only 


Location: bennington
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

wish i had that kinda monies


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for the support everyone...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.


 man sorry to hear that homie... R.I.P. I know how it feels we've been threw it... our prayers are with you


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.





lacwood said:


> Fuck Scott sorry to hear that bro, but I feel your pain bro my wife miscarried early this year too, keep your head up brother and god bless


sorry to hear that about both of yours and yous are both in my prayers homies:angel:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Take that Prospect off your avi foolio yous a Member now!!!!


My bad :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That's much better!! :yes:


----------



## joel50 (Oct 17, 2009)

‎1st place full-size truck mild,‎2nd place tricycle 3 wheeler mild class, Las Vegas Super show!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

joel50 said:


> View attachment 373780
> View attachment 373781
> View attachment 373783
> View attachment 373784
> ‎1st place full-size truck mild,‎2nd place tricycle 3 wheeler mild class, Las Vegas Super show!


 congratulations


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Cant wait to see that truck... your avatar pic look just like my S-10..post some pics if u got em bro :thumbsup:





Here is some pic's I put last year:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/301461-bien-bajito-c-c.html


As soon as I get a better internet connection, I'll post up some recent changes. Getting her ready for my return and the drive to Colorado.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.




Thats never a good thing to hear, my prayers go out to you and you family.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

First pik is a comparison of th wheel swap, and How I am going to mob it in cities!!! jk haha Big difference though. Second Pik is back when I was R&R. I am going with the bigger wheels and tires to be different and so that I am not driving 12+ hours on 13's, and more traction in the ice junk.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics larry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.


THoughts and prayers go out to you and yours brother


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What is that top off of on the towncar? Looks like a sebring to me :dunno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! I hope everyone made it back safe and sound from Vegas Super Show! I hope the the Big M got something to put in there back window now! Please post some pics soon!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz good CO!!! pics of the whole weekend comin' soon!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! pics of the whole weekend comin' soon!!!


Good seeing you out there papo and congrats with everything!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whutz good CO!!! pics of the whole weekend comin' soon!!!


hurrrup
Please :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> wish i could be in Vegas with all the homies but we had a family tragedy... many of you may know that my girl and i were expecting a baby, thursday we got tragic news our babys heart stopped..R.I.P. Baby Wasik we will love and miss you baby.


Damn, so sorry to hear about that! Our thoughts and prayers go out to you bro. God bless and stay strong.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

already in CO jus not at home yet...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nice Pics larry


thank JR he took em and sent them to me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What is that top off of on the towncar? Looks like a sebring to me :dunno:


I know the white one from vegas that never got finished was a seabring not sure about this one but I'm sure it's the same


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bedrockcc said:


>


Thats cool I like that


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

good show down in vegas cant wait till next year:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> good show down in vegas cant wait till next year:biggrin:


AAAAALLLLREADY


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Was el rey as clean as it looked in pics. ? Heard won lowrider of year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impalaric said:


> Was el rey as clean as it looked in pics. ? Heard won lowrider of year


:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Was el rey as clean as it looked in pics. ? Heard won lowrider of year


Thing was a piece of art...the more you looked at it...the more detail popped out....well built car with a well deserved title of Low Rider of the Year.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for the support and condolences everyone it means alot...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> First pik is a comparison of th wheel swap, and How I am going to mob it in cities!!! jk haha Big difference though. Second Pik is back when I was R&R. I am going with the bigger wheels and tires to be different and so that I am not driving 12+ hours on 13's, and more traction in the ice junk.


looks good bro, mines on 13s juiced fully wrapped frame with a 4 LINK but i can dig the bags, nice truck :thumbsup: got a couple pics in the colorado pics thread...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Scott



Fes post up your pics of your Plaques already!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Majestics San Diego


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

LIKE US ON YOU TUBE http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy White Trash Wednesday Everyone....Time to get my Bowl on !!!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawkabukoo/4295077126/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


san Diego brought the Rags I see.That Lincoln is killing em too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> san Diego brought the Rags I see.That Lincoln is killing em too!!!


yes they are!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

2 door Big Body & the quarter windows roll down electricly


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


sick ass Wagon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Royals definately be putting it down :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Royals definately be putting it down :yes:


co-sign


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luv this LS!!! its even better in person!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOD pics Fes...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> GOOD pics Fes...


thanks homie I took over 300 pics over the weekend, but I hate posting them... this is still all from friday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

one of the sickest tre's out!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Killer rides everywhere :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Killer rides everywhere :yes:


yeah everybody should try to hit this show... you hear about it but you gotta be there that weekend its crazy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll post some more later I gotta go get a new phone... I left it in my clothes and my girl threw it in the washer!!!:happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> yeah everybody should try to hit this show... you hear about it but you gotta be there that weekend its crazy!!!


 yeah I need to, been saying im gonna for years now.........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> yeah I need to, been saying im gonna for years now.........


 yeah me too but finally made it!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE-----2006 BIG TEX CAR HAULER MODEL 60CH 1600 OBO. HIT ME UP. 719-671-8975


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics Joe


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> looks good bro, mines on 13s juiced fully wrapped frame with a 4 LINK but i can dig the bags, nice truck :thumbsup: got a couple pics in the colorado pics thread...













dopest dope I ever smoked! The bags are while I work with my budget through college. My pops had bags sitting around, so we tossed them in. The caps are not in, but I have made the switch to smoothie's, might have to take the dress shoes (13's) with me to Colorado though! lol The 4 link is on its way for me and all the other little details you will notice once it is up there. The paint on it is temporary. Lost my license in 09' and left it with my dad, and he got tired of the faded hood and left fender.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics fellas.....I actually didnt take any pics but I had my camera out there....drank way too much to wanna take pics...lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> FOR SALE-----2006 BIG TEX CAR HAULER MODEL 60CH 1600 OBO. HIT ME UP. 719-671-8975


Any pics bRO....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> yeah I need to, been saying im gonna for years now.........


it's a killer show I've been 3 times and every other show is blah not talking shit but true hell you'll go home and look at your own ride and think ahhh junk I know I did lol


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up CO good to a lot of CO homies in vegas next year we need to bring are rides


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> it's a killer show I've been 3 times and every other show is blah not talking shit but true hell you'll go home and look at your own ride and think ahhh junk I know I did lol


lol right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...here's some more


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Any pics bRO....









its a 16 footer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

shit thatz all my pics from friday!!!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Too mush nice!!! Im there next year..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Im sensing a theme in your pics fes...................majestics, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fes and others keep them bad ass pics comin! It like a big ass dream to have something that sits on the Showroom floor in Vegas! Sorry bout your phone my ole lady did the same to me! Lol!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado¿


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Im sensing a theme in your pics fes...................majestics, lol :biggrin:


lol for the most part that was my theme I guess!!!  much respect to everyone out there though!!! lots of beautiful cars from all clubs!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impalaric said:


> Too mush nice!!! Im there next year..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Fes and others keep them bad ass pics comin! It like a big ass dream to have something that sits on the Showroom floor in Vegas! Sorry bout your phone my ole lady did the same to me! Lol!


...man im tellin you my phone actually works again but the screen looks terrible... & yeah my girl threw it in the shower but I cant even blame her!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

muthafuckin' big bird throwin' it up!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> muthafuckin' big bird throwin' it up!!!


:rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Bird representing the Big M of CSprings! Holla! Man I sure missed out! Just to think I won't be able to go to Vegas until 2013 now! So sad! What I do for my Country!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Big Bird representing the Big M of CSprings! Holla! Man I sure missed out! Just to think I won't be able to go to Vegas until 2013 now! So sad! What I do for my Country!


yeah big bird was on one lol!!! you wont be back out here till 2013?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Go Navy!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Yes Sir!


dang homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Go Navy!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be thinking of everyone on deployment to the Middle East!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I will be thinking of everyone on deployment to the Middle East!


be safe out there homie!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

You've been there fo show!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> You've been there fo show!


yessur


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> be safe out there homie!!!


x66....I will buy you some condoms to wear out there


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> View attachment 376109
> its a 16 footer


Can I borrow it this weekend first to make sure it works :biggrin:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

*1963 impala emblems new.....selling as lot..*

have all these parts new cond, "not used and worn" selling all for 150$ if anyone has a tre out there hit me up. 2329607


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> yessur


You was on a boat fool thats like being on the 45 floor when someone does a drive by.........lol Im playing around. Im hating cuz i dont get a 10% discount for being a mechanic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> have all these parts new cond, "not used and worn" selling all for 150$ if anyone has a tre out there hit me up. 2329607


I just seen those.I'll hit up the homie JD on em he is rebuilding a Trey.Hit me up on a Bad Economy price homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Big Bird representing the Big M of CSprings! Holla! Man I sure missed out! Just to think I won't be able to go to Vegas until 2013 now! So sad! What I do for my Country!


You know, that it will mean that much more when you do go out. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> You was on a boat fool thats like being on the 45 floor when someone does a drive by.........lol Im playing around. Im hating cuz i dont get a 10% discount for being a mechanic


lol hater!!!:finger:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> dopest dope I ever smoked! The bags are while I work with my budget through college. My pops had bags sitting around, so we tossed them in. The caps are not in, but I have made the switch to smoothie's, might have to take the dress shoes (13's) with me to Colorado though! lol The 4 link is on its way for me and all the other little details you will notice once it is up there. The paint on it is temporary. Lost my license in 09' and left it with my dad, and he got tired of the faded hood and left fender.


Cant wait to see it, i painted mine but i am redoing that and changing the bed a little...if you need any help let me know bro...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

me & the big homie Wally Dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Compton, Westside Detroit & C. Springs reppin'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


Wit da OG's :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> me & the big homie Wally Dogg


Eaver yous gots a small head or dat hat is outrageously huge....No dissing meant Bro.....Looks better backwards doh(No Joto)
Or maybes I'm still a lil too drunks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Eaver yous gots a small head or dat hat is outrageously huge....No dissing meant Bro.....Looks better backwards doh(No Joto)
> Or maybes I'm still a lil too drunks


Its a big hat honestly lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

all my hats are big!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Its a big hat honestly lol!!!


I figured that .....I was just here talkin to mah self ....so I's says "self,if wally Dog put dat hat on,you probably only see his chin"
Great pics btw Big Fes
And damn there is just way too manys Impalas out there nowadays


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

killa's hopper from the Big I


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I figured that .....I was just here talkin to mah self ....so I's says "self,if wally Dog put dat hat on,you probably only see his chin"
> Great pics btw Big Fes
> And damn there is just way too manys Impalas out there nowadays


Yeah it was Impala central out there last weekend!!! & lol did you have a long night or what???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Yeah it was Impala central out there last weekend!!! & lol did you have a long night or what???


Yeah I think I'm still buzzed a lil.
Know anybody selling 63 Skirts or steering wheel?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I think I'm still buzzed a lil.
> Know anybody selling 63 Skirts or steering wheel?


I dont off the top of my head but you changing your steering wheel???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I dont off the top of my head but you changing your steering wheel???


Yeah looking for an OG one.shoulda never sold mine :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah looking for an OG one.shoulda never sold mine :banghead:


lol yeah I luv the O.G. Impala steering wheels


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Look at Cube!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Majestics looked GOOD out there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Looks like Majestics looked GOOD out there


alot of traditionals!!! I got other pics though too lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

an old Colorado Imp now in AZ!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who's was that Blue one?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love Traditionals :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Who's was that Blue one?


It was Eric's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Gotta love Traditionals :yes:


Yeah I got pics from all the clubs just happened to walk threw our lineup 1st and we had a gang of cars there but everyone out there looked good!!! 

... our page barely moves so I figured I would flood it hope no one minds...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Yeah I got pics from all the clubs just happened to walk threw our lineup 1st and we had a gang of cars there but everyone out there looked good!!!
> 
> ... our page barely moves so I figured I would flood it hope no one minds...


get yer post on foo..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I'm seriously having Hydraulic withdrawls.I better get my chit tight so I can lift the Booger soon.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

vynetyme*,*cold hard cash*,
What up Big Glen,how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> get yer post on foo..... :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Man I'm seriously having Hydraulic withdrawls.I better get my chit tight so I can lift the Booger soon.


lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol good shit!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol good shit!!!


Nice walk through
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got the denver show coverage in my lowrider today, props to those you got in :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Got the denver show coverage in my lowrider today, props to those you got in :yes:


Man...I still havent gotten mine...looking forward to it...big props to my wifey too for making it in the December issue too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>



When was this?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good news bout the New Lowrider!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Fes, Roy, and Cees! I will be heading to LA tomorrow for the Navy! Hopefully I will see some Low Lows! I will keep my eye out for some skirts and a OG wheel Roy!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice pics Fes, Roy, and Cees! I will be heading to LA tomorrow for the Navy! Hopefully I will see some Low Lows! I will keep my eye out for some skirts and a OG wheel Roy!


Be safe and eat some Tommy Burgers for me!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Jr chillin with g money in vegas if u dont hit off topic then u dont know lol


 :fool2:


vynetyme said:


> LMFAO and he's wearing the same get up as last year


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

LFTED84 said:


> I wish I could have made it up there to meat G$:naughty:


sory 4 ur loss :angel:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

who was da brotha i wantd 2 giv a autografd picture of myself 2 but he sed he didnt want 1?


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> vynetyme*,*cold hard cash*,
> What up Big Glen,how you been bro?


 good bro how is everything


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

850 entrys at the vegas show they turned away 50 rides


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn 850 looks like Vegas needs a new venue! Crazy! Goin back to Cali!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> who was da brotha i wantd 2 giv a autografd picture of myself 2 but he sed he didnt want 1?


 I think that was me but not sure... lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I think that was me but not sure... lol


jus lef da strat i had a big ass lollypop. sum chik walkd by & sed " o hees got a big lollypop. i want 1 to" i replyd, " u can lick myne if u want"?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> jus lef da strat i had a big ass lollypop. sum chik walkd by & sed " o hees got a big lollypop. i want 1 to" i replyd, " u can lick myne if u want"?


 yeah thut was me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


Y'all were deep out there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Y'all were deep out there!


shit thatz jus the peeps that made it to the pic!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

peeled the tint off the ride today


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 378325
> View attachment 378327
> peeled the tint off the ride today


Look's real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> Look's real good. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I think it looks better...gonna take some getting used to, like being in an aquarium :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 378325
> View attachment 378327
> peeled the tint off the ride today


:thumbsup:looks good josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> :thumbsup:looks good josh


:wave: thanks AJ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 378325
> View attachment 378327
> peeled the tint off the ride today


Very Nice Big Josh!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 378325
> View attachment 378327
> peeled the tint off the ride today


 i luv tinted windows but not in traditionals... jus my 2 cents!!! looks good josh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GT family


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GT family


What up New Mexico :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up G u taken your ride to Odessa next month


vynetyme said:


> What up New Mexico :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up G u taken your ride to Odessa next month


I would if I wasn't yobless right now ;happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sick pic by dream on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sick pic by dream on


Just noticed the reflection.....nice


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sick pic by dream on


http://youtu.be/eHb3mZvx3tQ


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/eHb3mZvx3tQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn thing isn't letting me reply to a post


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Just noticed the reflection.....nice


 yeah I like that... Dream-on kill'n the photography game!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> WHATS GOOD COLORADO?


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One day....One day....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


This is a BEAST!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry some of these came out blurry...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Did game Killa get any sweepstakes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Did game Killa get any sweepstakes?


I dont know but the car is crazy!!! matchin' coffin and all!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I dont know but the car is crazy!!! matchin' coffin and all!!!


I bet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

beautiful car!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


I bet this was nice in person.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I bet this was nice in person.


honestly they all were in some kinda way!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Game Killa's gold walls!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado !!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good familia


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz crack'n CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Carson Palmer to the Raiders!!!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Carson Palmer to the Raiders!!!*


Guess that means we stuck with Orton :ugh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Tight!!! Looks antimated.


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Game Killa's gold walls!!!


 Cool idea. But i c white behind. Looks cheezy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Looking like the incredible hulk ragtop


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Us in vegas


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's Gud GT family


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fam, and the rest of colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> wat up fam, and the rest of colorado


What up Big Eric!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's Gud GT family


not mucho...How you been FullTimer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to blow up the topic fellas but just wanted to post something different.Phil does some great ass work and I just had to share.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks and how be you today Mr.fes?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


:wave:
What up Big Ralph


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up Big CO....need some bumpers for a 69 impala front and rear and a steering column and some other misc. parts..if anyone knows a good spot to look lmk i appriciate it...Hows everybodys builds goin??? Hows the weather out there ricky??? ANY lowride holloween stuff goin on in CO??? Next year we are gonna put together a "trunk or treat" if weather allows and people will support it, for the kids and clubs to get together for a holiday event give out candy that kinda stuff, if any of you would support this let me know, we would provide bounce houses, slides, vendors and entertainment...Have a great day colowriders!!![HR][/HR]


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Sorry to blow up the topic fellas but just wanted to post something different.Phil does some great ass work and I just had to share.


pics are nice, thanks Roy. What's up errbody?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impalaric said:


> Cool idea. But i c white behind. Looks cheezy


 yeah I know whut you mean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks and how be you today Mr.fes?


 jus work'n bro, you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Big CO....need some bumpers for a 69 impala front and rear and a steering column and some other misc. parts..if anyone knows a good spot to look lmk i appriciate it...Hows everybodys builds goin??? Hows the weather out there ricky??? ANY lowride holloween stuff goin on in CO??? Next year we are gonna put together a "trunk or treat" if weather allows and people will support it, for the kids and clubs to get together for a holiday event give out candy that kinda stuff, if any of you would support this let me know, we would provide bounce houses, slides, vendors and entertainment...Have a great day colowriders!!![HR][/HR]


 Majestics will support bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> pics are nice, thanks Roy. What's up errbody?


 Tanx Bruda


fesboogie said:


> jus work'n bro, you?


 Enjoying My day Off getting my Bowling arm ready b y doing 12 oz curls my friend


BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Roy!


 Thanks Ceezure


HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Big CO....need some bumpers for a 69 impala front and rear and a steering column and some other misc. parts..if anyone knows a good spot to look lmk i appriciate it...Hows everybodys builds goin??? Hows the weather out there ricky??? ANY lowride holloween stuff goin on in CO??? Next year we are gonna put together a "trunk or treat" if weather allows and people will support it, for the kids and clubs to get together for a holiday event give out candy that kinda stuff, if any of you would support this let me know, we would provide bounce houses, slides, vendors and entertainment...Have a great day colowriders!!![HR][/HR]
> GT is Down


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

\
$5,200 OBO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> View attachment 380212
> 
> \
> $5,200 OBO


Looks Good with the chrome on it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The LS still looks good!!! 

...& whut up wit the spelling roy? lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> The LS still looks good!!!
> 
> ...& whut up wit the spelling roy? lol


What Spelling?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What Spelling?


 nevermind lol maybe im jus seein things...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> not mucho...How you been FullTimer?


 Doing Gud bro shit came up dint get to make it to Vegas but Im getting my car ready for Odessa next month hope to see sum GT family out there. How u guys doing out there GTER


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


THIS CAME OUT FIRME WORTH EVERY PENNY FOR PHIL GORDON:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

WRINKLES said:


> THIS CAME OUT FIRME WORTH EVERY PENNY FOR PHIL GORDON:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Missing a baby Lincoln though :dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Looks Good with the chrome on it





fesboogie said:


> The LS still looks good!!!
> 
> ...& whut up wit the spelling roy? lol



Thanks, ya chrome usually helps


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Any bites on the car Anson?


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

SUP CO. TRU RYDAZ are now here in CO.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

straight klown said:


> SUP CO. TRU RYDAZ are now here in CO.


Les go cruise


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

straight klown said:


> SUP CO. TRU RYDAZ are now here in CO.


How you been bro!!! & are you startin' a chapter???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

*fesboogie*
*Bigg Izz Dogg*
*BigCeez*
*plank*
Que pajo hermanos!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Doing Gud bro shit came up dint get to make it to Vegas but Im getting my car ready for Odessa next month hope to see sum GT family out there. How u guys doing out there GTER



Thanks guys.. Had a blast out there.. I consider you guys family.. Can't wait to get back out there..


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Doing Gud bro shit came up dint get to make it to Vegas but Im getting my car ready for Odessa next month hope to see sum GT family out there. How u guys doing out there GTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *fesboogie*
> *Bigg Izz Dogg*
> ...


Nada mas papo....que de nuevo senor eme grande!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up homie.state 2 state nothing but love from the big GT


Euro2low said:


> Thanks guys.. Had a blast out there.. I consider you guys family.. Can't wait to get back out there..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Missing a baby Lincoln though :dunno:


Missing a shitload of cars....embarassing :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Euro2low said:


> Thanks guys.. Had a blast out there.. I consider you guys family.. Can't wait to get back out there..


Thank you Phil and WE will definately be seeing you soon


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Missing a shitload of cars....embarassing :happysad:


Yeah that's true bro, shoulda filled up that lot :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up Big CO....need some bumpers for a 69 impala front and rear and a steering column and some other misc. parts..if anyone knows a good spot to look lmk i appriciate it...Hows everybodys builds goin??? Hows the weather out there ricky??? ANY lowride holloween stuff goin on in CO??? Next year we are gonna put together a "trunk or treat" if weather allows and people will support it, for the kids and clubs to get together for a holiday event give out candy that kinda stuff, if any of you would support this let me know, we would provide bounce houses, slides, vendors and entertainment...Have a great day colowriders!!![HR][/HR]



http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2659095099.html


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2659095099.html


Right on Roy exactly wat im lookin for, thanks bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone willing to support the event i will let you know dates and all as soon as i know...like i said it will be for next year so we can plan everything out so people enjoy it:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nada mas papo....que de nuevo senor eme grande!


Lo mismo de siempre!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

We are having a halloween party oct 29th if anybody wants to come party in pueblo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> We are having a halloween party oct 29th if anybody wants to come party in pueblo


thats when HITS is having their party...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Any bites on the car Anson?


No sir, not yet anyways


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Right on Roy exactly wat im lookin for, thanks bro...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

what up CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> We are having a halloween party oct 29th if anybody wants to come party in pueblo


i havent seen any info on there party! we will be partying it up if anybody wants to come down


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thanks to everyone willing to support the event i will let you know dates and all as soon as i know...like i said it will be for next year so we can plan everything out so people enjoy it:thumbsup:


The weather is great so are the rockets lol... you know RUTHLESS will be there if you need anything scott hit me los or drew up pimpin and that goes for ANY club RUTHLESS will support any function i.e. shows, fundraisers or anything that can bring our community closer......


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

what up BIG CO


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CityWide is down Scott...just let me or Rich know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> CityWide is down Scott...just let me or Rich know


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> i havent seen any info on there party! we will be partying it up if anybody wants to come down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts crackin CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

See everyone tomorrow !!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> We are having a halloween party oct 29th if anybody wants to come party in pueblo


Were are having a costume party up here too bro, anybody is welcome, big family event food and fun let me know if anybody wants to come...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> See everyone tomorrow !!!


The flyer says October 8 did they change the date?? I called that guy from craigslist with those parts, good stuff got disc brakes, front bumper, steering column, a hood, and some other misc. parts for $180...thanks again Roy...


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO another day same chevys UUU KNOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> The flyer says October 8 did they change the date?? I called that guy from craigslist with those parts, good stuff got disc brakes, front bumper, steering column, a hood, and some other misc. parts for $180...thanks again Roy...


What up Scott!!!
Yeah show was postponed due to Weather(the day it snowed here)new day is tomorrow
YW on that link doggie I had ta pass it on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> What up BIG CO another day same chevys UUU KNOW


what up Big D


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

WUS SUP COLORADO TGIF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

WRINKLES said:


> WUS SUP COLORADO TGIF


Is it Friday already??? :dunno:
:biggrin: All I know is I have the day off today and I am enjoying it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> See everyone tomorrow !!!


I got a birthday party in castle rock at 1but ill try to swing through before I head up there, never heard back from you about the wife surprise party tomorrow night though???


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Is it Friday already??? :dunno:
> :biggrin: All I know is I have the day off today and I am enjoying it


Fawker its your day off everyday lol only ballers can take that much time off


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone cruzin tonight????


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co it's 4am in da moring and i 'am at work doing nothing:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> sup co it's 4am in da moring and i 'am at work doing nothing:wave:



Me too homie...hope all is well bro.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happening COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

top down...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Spike roll'n out...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pullin' into The Plaza


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

on the strip faded...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitown, Big CO, K.C. & Japan in the building!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1st task of the day monday? move this car around at the afterhop!!!:thumbsup:








thanks Sal (GT) for the pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big I was ready at the afterhop!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Todo Oro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GT was deep at the afterhop!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

How High Hydraulics & Dena 4 Life came ready to play!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Waynee (San Daygo Guy) stayed bumper check'n in this clean ass towncar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Darell welcoming the midwest to the west coast!!! lol had to be there...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

had to get some more pics wit' the O.G's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Team Blow Me...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pinky...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Beto & Todd...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics fes....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good pics fes....


thanks homie hope all is well out there!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How was the show today?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> How was the show today?


It was cool, Wrinkles & Roy cleaned house:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> It was cool, Wrinkles & Roy cleaned house:thumbsup:


LOL


Yeah right


Good to see you doggie....shoulda been there earlier....we owned that bar from 10am lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics fes I'm bored in the momo so gonna post bullshit lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A7PNhZtH7E


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks again to all the GT homies that made it out tonight, wife had a blast and thanks you all for being there for her birthday :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> LOLYeah rightGood to see you doggie....shoulda been there earlier....we owned that bar from 10am lol


 i know bro its alwayz cool kickin it wit you guys!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice pics fes I'm bored in the momo so gonna post bullshit lol


 thanks bro


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado. Just passen thROugh to say Sup?!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *What's GOOD Colorado. Just passen thROugh to say Sup?!*


 sup homie!!! how you been?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *What's GOOD Colorado. Just passen thROugh to say Sup?!*


:wave: 
What's GOOD bRO?


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

whats good co:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

78monte said:


> whats good co:nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:


 So did u get that 1 st place 60s?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper big bad CO.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impalaric said:


> So did u get that 1 st place 60s?


Nah they just had 2 categories for Lowriders....street and Custom ....I took Custom


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


dope :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


 nice!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceez


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up Big CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> What up Big CO


 whutz happenin' bro... I aint forgot about your shirt!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whutz happenin' bro... I aint forgot about your shirt!!!


 Koo because I did ....just tryin get my set up together for the caprice just sent for a piston


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Koo because I did ....just tryin get my set up together for the caprice just sent for a piston


 coo cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> dope :yes:





fesboogie said:


> nice!!!





vynetyme said:


> Nice pics Ceez


Thanks everyone....hope my familia has been doing good out there.....CO is coming up.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Damb norm got a clean 4. Cant wait to c the drop top


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


>


MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I REALLY MISS THAT CAR!!!!!! :happysad: NORMAN SHOULD JUST SELL IT BACK TO ME


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impalaric said:


> Damb norm got a clean 4. Cant wait to c the drop top


Hoping to get it done by next year......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I REALLY MISS THAT CAR!!!!!! :happysad: NORMAN SHOULD JUST SELL IT BACK TO ME


I GOT DIBS MAN!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

nice ride right there


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mister.D719 said:


> Koo because I did ....just tryin get my set up together for the caprice just sent for a piston


Who did u order it from? How much did u give?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO! They are talking about snow falling tonight... hno:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Black magic


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Whats up Big CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> Black magic


Hey D 
You do know we have a Black Magic distributer in the Club right?
Let me know if you need something and I'll get it cheaper for you.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts crack'n CO!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hey D You do know we have a Black Magic distributer in the Club right?Let me know if you need something and I'll get it cheaper for you.


hell yea koo. I gota kill ass deal but ill go through u an the club Keep it GT all day uuu know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> hell yea koo. I gota kill ass deal but ill go through u an the club Keep it GT all day uuu know


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? I'm on a boat!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? I'm on a boat!


sorry to hear!!! lol  hope all is well!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whatup fellas, starting to get chilly here up north :wow: dammit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Whatup fellas, starting to get chilly here up north :wow: dammit


its raining up here....


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co hows every one tonight


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wat up CO anyone sellin a gbody lookin to start on something soon


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? *I'm on a boat!*


:biggrin: :wave: thats some off topic talk amigo...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fam wats good today any one ready to cruz..lol


fesboogie said:


> Whutz Happenin' CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat up fam wats good today any one ready to cruz..lol


yeah im jus gonna throw a plow in front of the lolo!!!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

If anyone has or knows someone that has 62 63 64 vert 4 sale post some up built or projects :x:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> If anyone has or knows someone that has 62 63 64 vert 4 sale post some up built or projects :x:


there's a 60 rag on craigslist for 9Gs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> there's a 60 rag on craigslist for 9Gs


That's Gabe's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> If anyone has or knows someone that has 62 63 64 vert 4 sale post some up built or projects :x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we play'n catch up!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> That's Gabe's


I thought so, hes not gonna build it?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up CO anyone sellin a gbody lookin to start on something soon


o shit!! lol thought bout sellin the cutty but couldnt find the heart to see someone rollin my baby aint even had her that long yet


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> we play'n catch up!!!


shit then im really behind!!!! i need to come up on a lick or somethin and a big one to even get close to u guys and whats that there mr roy a pic of u when u was a teenager u is ballin too


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Quick ? Does anyone no much about a 1962 ford mercury comet and about how much it would be worth needs work but i herd that its a rare car just lookin into it for my uncle tryin to get more info on it for him he wants to sell it but pm me if u no or if u find anything i looked into it but everywhere i look they seem to skip over 62 and go straight to 63


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I just wanted to say CONGRATS to Norman from the Denver chapter for his shoot with Low Life Magazine and getting the cover for it. 

If you would like to purchase copies of the magazine... please click on link

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/289013


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Just passing threw what's GOOD Fam. & C.O. Riders:wave: uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chromed out GP still for sale. 

This is a show hopper. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/313501-chromed-out-1983-grand-prix.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Crack'n CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i love the snow.... cuz now i have a real reason to not be driving my car... so let it snow let it snow let it snow.........man i hate my life


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

so whats going on this weekend any partys or what cuz these M.C. clubs got like two going on and that is sad they got two wheels and party better then those on four....lol


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

fes you still sellin the regal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Quick ? Does anyone no much about a 1962 ford mercury comet and about how much it would be worth needs work but i herd that its a rare car just lookin into it for my uncle tryin to get more info on it for him he wants to sell it but pm me if u no or if u find anything i looked into it but everywhere i look they seem to skip over 62 and go straight to 63


The 1962 Mercury Comet was a best-*seller 
in the Mercury lineup.



From the Comet's inception, unit sequencing of vehicle identification numbers started at 800,001 each year at each assembly plant, while Mercurys started at 500,001. Starting with 1962 production, Comets also begin numbering cars at 500,001. 

Mercury's full embrace of the Comet was just part of the brand's growth spurt. Also new to the line in 1962 was the Meteor, which was Mercury's version of the Ford Fairlane, first of a new class of "intermediates" that would come to prominence during the 1960s. The Fairlane and 116.5-inch-wheelbase Meteor were built on enlarged versions of the Falcon/Comet platform.

There were some major detail alterations to the 1962 Comet, most notably to the rear-end styling of sedans. Gone were the canted "cat's-eye" taillights and sloped deck lid. In their place were round taillights in a full-width bright aluminum panel that raised the trunk height. Most two- and four-door sedans had two taillights per side, but S-22s sported triple-lamp clusters of two red lights separated by a white back-up light.

Canted tailfins remained, but they were lower and squarer in profile. Practical benefits of the redesigned rear were a wider trunk opening and some added cargo space. Station wagons got new chrome taillight bezels that accommodated twin round lamps.

Up front, an "electric shaver" grille texture lent more of a Mercury family resemblance to the Comet. The side trim on sedans that formerly followed the edge of the tall fins now skirted the upper portion of the bodyside cove, ending in a harpoonlike point at the rear of the car. The Comet shooting-star badge was moved down to the base of the C-pillar of sedan models. (This freed up space to relocate the S-22's identifying medallion to the roof sail panel.)

The basic dashboard design remained unchanged from the previous two seasons, but the instrument cluster was redesigned. This resulted in improved visibility of the speedometer, fuel, and temperature gauges, while still providing warning lights for oil pressure and electrical charging.

The Comet marketing scheme now encompassed base models and Customs. The latter effectively turned the Fashion Decor Group option into a trim level. Customs sported the bright surround for window frames, full wheel covers, and a wider array of conveniences and interior trim selections with vinyl and "jewel-sheen" cloth inserts. A small fender tag identified Customs, which sold for $87 more than their standard counterparts.

In December 1961, another Comet was added in the form of a four-door station wagon dressed up in imitation wood trim and marketed under a former Edsel wagon name, Villager. Rich mahogany decals on the bodysides and tailgate were framed with fiberglass railings covered in appliqués that simulated the look of light ash. Chrome block letters spelled out Mercury across the tailgate. An electrically operated rear window was standard, and buyers could opt for the S-22's vinyl bucket seats and storage console.

Little had changed under the hood, where the 144-cid six was still the base engine for all Comets. However, at a rate of about 3-to-1, most customers seemed willing to pay the $45 extra it took to get the 170-cube engine. Nearly 65 percent of 1962 Comets came equipped with the two-speed automatic transmission. Motor Trend reported that an S-22 with the larger six and automatic could go from zero to 60 mph in a leisurely 22.2 seconds, while averaging 16.2 mpg in a 1,000-mile test.

A four-speed gearbox supplied from the Ford of England factory in Dagenham was added to the options list in March. Though fewer than 500 customers chose the four-speed, it demonstrated how Mercury was determined to keep a sporty feel in the Comet. After all, Dodge had added a bucket-seat Lancer GT for 1962, and the General Motors trio was available with a small V-8 (including a new turbo-charged Oldsmobile F-85 Jetfire hardtop) and four-on-the-floor.

Despite the freshened styling and broader model lineup, Comet sales were down. Starting prices had remained almost static from 1960 to 1961, but the tab for 1962 models jumped by $86 (except for the S-22, which rose by $84.)

Then, too, there was new competition from the intermediates to tempt buyers in the market for smaller cars -- though the Meteor wasn't exactly hitting a home run. Model-year production of Comets came to 165,305 units, a drop of about 16 percent from 1961. 

Yet even with these lower numbers, Comet remained Mercury's star performer. Against 107,009 full-sized Montereys and 69,052 Meteors, the compacts accounted for almost half of Mer*cury's record 341,366-car output. 

Plus, while competitors were making inroads, they all continued to trail Comet. Here it was late summer 1962, and Ben Mills had turned Mercury's red ink black a year earlier than had been projected. He had the little Comet to thank for much of that.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzp1a-sMNyU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> If anyone has or knows someone that has 62 63 64 vert 4 sale post some up built or projects :x:


Here's a few~~~
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2583439344.html
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2671679722.html
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2623078867.html
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2617276470.html
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2604428492.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2636929920.html
http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/2654771193.html
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2645299617.html
http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/2618940699.html
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/2653365183.html
http://yakima.craigslist.org/cto/2615660246.html
http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/cto/2638005772.html
http://nashville.craigslist.org/cto/2650951857.html
http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/cto/2604703516.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> fes you still sellin the regal?


 its sold homie sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I just wanted to say CONGRATS to Norman from the Denver chapter for his shoot with Low Life Magazine and getting the cover for it.
> 
> If you would like to purchase copies of the magazine... please click on link
> 
> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/289013


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Here's a few~~~
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2583439344.html
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/2671679722.html
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2623078867.html
> ...


 Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

orangecrush719 said:


> fes you still sellin the regal?


How much u looking to spend? :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> How much u looking to spend? :naughty:


woooow!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here you go chapo...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a 63 Horn Ring?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> woooow!!!:thumbsdown:


LOL


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> The 1962 Mercury Comet was a best-*seller
> in the Mercury lineup.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> here you go chapo...


 :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> so whats going on this weekend any partys or what cuz these M.C. clubs got like two going on and that is sad they got two wheels and party better then those on four....lol



Roys ol Monte is for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up Co


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


back on graveyard huh bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> back on graveyard huh bro



LOL..yea....had to do it due to daycare issues....its bitter sweet though....lots of time to cruise the web on nights. You working now?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> its sold homie sorry


That's great, now come and get this frame.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup larry how s work and family:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> LOL..yea....had to do it due to daycare issues....its bitter sweet though....lots of time to cruise the web on nights. You working now?


dam that sucks i start graveyard next month dam


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> so whats going on this weekend any partys or what cuz these M.C. clubs got like two going on and that is sad they got two wheels and party better then those on four....lol


N

Not better partys than those on three!!! Hit me up or roll wit Fes were having one in the field...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> That's great, now come and get this frame.


 there's been a slight change of plans as far as what im doin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> NNot better partys than those on three!!! Hit me up or roll wit Fes were having one in the field...


 Back to da field!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:sup colorado waT FES,SCOTT, AND REST OF CRUE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> :thumbsup:sup colorado waT FES,SCOTT, AND REST OF CRUE


 sup brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up Co


 sup larry, how you been?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Back to da field!!!


:yes: Widefield :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Need some help getting my Jeep HardTop back on my jeep,if anybody can help hit me up. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Need some help getting my Jeep HardTop back on my jeep,if anybody can help hit me up. :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Need some help getting my Jeep HardTop back on my jeep,if anybody can help hit me up. :happysad:


im just down the street bro let me know, gotta get a new phone right after work but im free after that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lil' vid the homie made...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here's a couple more pics...


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fes


thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup larry, how you been?


I been good bro just working alot not much time for anything else and you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I been good bro just working alot not much time for anything else and you


busy obviosly not as much as you!!! you still sellin' the '9?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:
i think Big Larry has Big Plans


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big JR :wave:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big JR :wave:


How you doing Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Crackin CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The big homie Darrell!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What's up Colorado riders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> How you doing Roy?


Going GOOD Big JR just enjoying my vacaton bRO
How's the BNSF treating ya?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> im just down the street bro let me know, gotta get a new phone right after work but im free after that


Appreciate it Josh.Let me know when you're free homie.Will only take like 5 minutes.



fesboogie said:


> Whutz Crackin CO!!!





Mister.D719 said:


> What up BIG CO





OVERTIME said:


> What's up Colorado riders


:wave: What up fellers


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> :naughty:


 nice!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> busy obviosly not as much as you!!! you still sellin' the '9?


thats been gone for a while bro I sold my regal to my brother so I'm rideless right now I'm a t shirt member lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats been gone for a while bro I sold my regal to my brother so I'm rideless right now I'm a t shirt member lol


lol you trippin' on the t-shirt member shit but damn didnt know the '9 was gone!!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Going GOOD Big JR just enjoying my vacaton bRO
> How's the BNSF treating ya?


Like a red headed step child.:ugh:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up CO


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

dAMN I DIDNT KNOW YOU SOLD THE 59 lARRY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> dAMN I DIDNT KNOW YOU SOLD THE 59 lARRY


Yup it's in LA now I'm a straight t shirt member calling shots like a boss lol On the reels I got tired of all the damn impalas and everyone wanting impalas I mean I like them but going to a car show with all of one kind of car gets boring no hate on the impala owners like I said I still like checking them out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol you trippin' on the t-shirt member shit but damn didnt know the '9 was gone!!!!


Ya I don't know if you remember talking to me at the city wide picnic and telling you about some plans but who knows bro


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I don't know if you remember talking to me at the city wide picnic and telling you about some plans but who knows bro


sup little big cuz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> sup little big cuz


not much foo whats up do you still got the same phone number


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup it's in LA now I'm a straight t shirt member calling shots like a boss lol On the reels I got tired of all the damn impalas and everyone wanting impalas I mean I like them but going to a car show with all of one kind of car gets boring no hate on the impala owners like I said I still like checking them out.


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I don't know if you remember talking to me at the city wide picnic and telling you about some plans but who knows bro


yeah you were tellin' me whut you wanted to get!!! Hope you find one of those, we need one of those in the CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Im thinking a 57 vert maybe?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Im thinking a 57 vert maybe?


my only debate is should I buy one of those or almost pay off my house lmao


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That is a tough one I've been there before


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> That is a tough one I've been there before


I"m just real unsure on what I want to do lowrider wise bro.. Hows your ride coming you still messing with the cutlass too


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Sold the cutty to my cousin so i could move and get a new house.i still have the 64 though that cippie is painting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Sold the cutty to my cousin so i could move and get a new house.i still have the 64 though that cippie is painting


thats cool so you gonna have it out next year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ivan and Larry :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much how you doing Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What's up Roy yeah Larry that's my plan hopefully may earliest or come summertime just got to get my trim chromed and maybe some engraving done here and there eventually a new setup the piston is too much for me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia.... Have a safe Halloween.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

K onda Big CO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm postin this for a homie .........sellin a super clean 86 LS monte front clip with driver door and all the trim super clean with the wire harness for lights pm me with # ill send u pics asap $650 obo pick up only thanks homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whuts crack'n CO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup it's in LA now I'm a straight t shirt member calling shots like a boss lol On the reels I got tired of all the damn impalas and everyone wanting impalas I mean I like them but going to a car show with all of one kind of car gets boring no hate on the impala owners like I said I still like checking them out.


 i got a vert caprice for you when you ready big daddy,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

its okay larry to take a break sometime, daddy you making money and will be back on the streets soon daddy take your time


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up CO anyone sellin a gbody lookin to start on something soon


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/314077-post-all-g-body-s-u-have-4sale-trade-here.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> What's up Roy yeah Larry that's my plan hopefully may earliest or come summertime just got to get my trim chromed and maybe some engraving done here and there eventually a new setup the piston is too much for me


so no more hopping for you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> its okay larry to take a break sometime, daddy you making money and will be back on the streets soon daddy take your time


thats tru bro you can't lowride without cash lol


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's good Colorado I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. One of your very own is featured this month! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.....
www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html








Printed Copies can also be ordered here..... http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/289013


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> not much foo whats up do you still got the same phone number


naw bro i told juan garica but dont know it he told u i dont have a cell anymore for now but when i get one i ll hit u up with the #


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

azlow4life said:


> What's good Colorado I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. One of your very own is featured this month! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.....
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/314077-post-all-g-body-s-u-have-4sale-trade-here.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> naw bro i told juan garica but dont know it he told u i dont have a cell anymore for now but when i get one i ll hit u up with the #


aight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


where did you get that pic from Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> where did you get that pic from Roy


:thumbsup: ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tryin out my new phone


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Tryin out my new phone


how u liking the new phone larry the baller:roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow: damn it snowed alot last night


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sure did!!! Denver is worse!!!

Whut Up faM!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL..... Whos is down to do a new years eve ball.... I was thinking (and by no way am I trying to take charge) maybe renting out a ballroom or something and letting our ladies dress up nice and just having some fun get someone like la casita to cater.... Get a dj.... Just an idea and I know that RUTHLESS is down.... So wut upper.........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up LIL..... Whos is down to do a new years eve ball.... I was thinking (and by no way am I trying to take charge) maybe renting out a ballroom or something and letting our ladies dress up nice and just having some fun get someone like la casita to cater.... Get a dj.... Just an idea and I know that RUTHLESS is down.... So wut upper.........


Sounds Good Big ricky.You gonna be back by then?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> how u liking the new phone larry the baller:roflmao:


its nice


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up LIL..... Whos is down to do a new years eve ball.... I was thinking (and by no way am I trying to take charge) maybe renting out a ballroom or something and letting our ladies dress up nice and just having some fun get someone like la casita to cater.... Get a dj.... Just an idea and I know that RUTHLESS is down.... So wut upper.........


HITS would be down let me know bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea mr. roy I come bck 3 days before christmas its supposed to be a secret so dont tell no one lol..... I think it would be alot of fun man we have never to the best of my knowledge have got together and dressed up as a big group u know..... RUTHLESS will pay for the ballroom and food if all the other clubs want to pay to have free drinks and dj and whatever other ideas we can come up with I am just throwing ideas out there so let me know if I am on the right track or way out in left field....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuckin snow i suppose to be on my way to get another car...if i get it ill everyone know...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> HITS would be down let me know bro...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> I will scott thanks man if we can get more people to be down then we can start setting things up...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man its cold out there...what's good Colorado.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia.....TTT CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado how is everyone liking the snow! I miss San Diego already!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

snow sux


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Who wants to go to Oakland and fight some cops. Go and really see what "Freedom" is and truly fight for your right to assemble. " Remember remember the 5th of November". If you making 50 thousand a year stay White if Not get your gun cuz its time to fight...... or just go watch Leos new move J edger and say you did something. It aint about race no more its use against them " The haves verse the have nots". Ill end with this my father told me this time and time again starting when i was 6 " Son if there is a race war ill kill your mother so these black motherfuckers no im not playing".


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2682471950.html


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

FOR SALE

2 Chrome motors
2 Chrome Delta Dumps
1 Set power balls
1 Set Rear skirts for 93-96 Fleetwood


Best offer 
Will Hook it up on a package deal
Hit me up if interested Thanks
719-778-5013


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

K onda BIG CO any 1 got the hook up on good metal to rap my frame lmk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> K onda BIG CO any 1 got the hook up on good metal to rap my frame lmk


hit up fab industries ..talk to Adam.....tell him Cesar sent you.....he might be able to help


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> hit up fab industries ..talk to Adam.....tell him Cesar sent you.....he might be able to help


http://fabindustries.net/


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

got this in the springs $3700 or trade for a 63 impala project


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2682471950.html


Im gonna buy that just to wreck it into a ditch lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Who wants to go to Oakland and fight some cops. Go and really see what "Freedom" is and truly fight for your right to assemble. " Remember remember the 5th of November". If you making 50 thousand a year stay White if Not get your gun cuz its time to fight...... or just go watch Leos new move J edger and say you did something. It aint about race no more its use against them " The haves verse the have nots". Ill end with this my father told me this time and time again starting when i was 6 " Son if there is a race war ill kill your mother so these black motherfuckers no im not playing".


LMFAO!!! you a fuck'n fool!!! peeps is like "whut the fuck is this ***** talkin' bout"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> got this in the springs $3700 or trade for a 63 impala project


seen it in person... show room floor status


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Hand dipped gold? Like dairy queen?




vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/ctd/2682471950.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> Hand dipped gold? Like dairy queen?


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... till the casket drops!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... till the casket drops!!!



lol....nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> lol....nice


Que pajo papo!!! whut you up to?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Que pajo papo!!! whut you up to?


Trabajando como siempre.....what about you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Trabajando como siempre.....what about you?


chill'n catch'n up on computer B.S.!!! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> chill'n catch'n up on computer B.S.!!! lol


lol....hows the six coming along?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> http://fabindustries.net/


Hell yea koo homie got the piston in today adex is next


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> Hell yea koo homie got the piston in today adex is next


Nice...cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> lol....hows the six coming along?


all I can say is that we'll have a better lineup out there than we did this year!!! always room for improvements!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Hell yea koo homie got the piston in today adex is next


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> all I can say is that we'll have a better lineup out there than we did this year!!! always room for improvements!!! :thumbsup:


Nice!! let me know if you need anymore parts...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here you go Chapo...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/317369-1964-chevy-impala-convertible.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice!! let me know if you need anymore parts...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> here you go Chapo...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/317369-1964-chevy-impala-convertible.html


ROAD TRIP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> ROAD TRIP


yessur!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This one in Jersey, kinda far...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316985-1963-impala-vert-ss-og.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

last one chapo... where we road trippin' to? lol
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/313072-1962-impala-rag-project-7000-a.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> This one in Jersey, kinda far...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316985-1963-impala-vert-ss-og.html


I gots family out there...aint no thang!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Page 5150
california code for Insane :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I gots family out there...aint no thang!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Page 5150
> california code for Insane :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


let me get a chaco taco :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that ice cream truck dude moved back to cali about a year and a half ago


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that ice cream truck dude moved back to cali about a year and a half ago



 ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dead pages...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Where the party people at ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup: Is that JR's ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trying to get myself re-motivated to finish this bish....made a build page to force myself to do something to the car every weekend so I have something to update to everyone....keep me honest familia! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/317975-sik-d-six-impala-build.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup: Is that JR's ?


:yes:
Detailed with Dignity


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> Detailed with Dignity



Thing is badazz!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Trying to get myself re-motivated to finish this bish....made a build page to force myself to do something to the car every weekend so I have something to update to everyone....keep me honest familia!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/317975-sik-d-six-impala-build.html


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GT Colo wants to Welcome Josh into Brotherhood after a long and prosperous Journey into Membership.
It's an honor Brother!!!*


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:whats good co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

78monte said:


> :wave:whats *GOOD *co


*What up Big Anthony how you been bRO?*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Roy, well worth the wait :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Thanks Roy, well worth the wait :yes:


Proud to have you in the Circle Josh!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Thanks Roy, well worth the wait :yes:


Congrats brother


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


:nicoderm: :thumbsup: G T UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup: G T UP


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics... congrats josh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

whutz crack'n COLORADO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats brother





fesboogie said:


> nice pics... congrats josh!!!


Thanks guys:h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Broncos doin work today:wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Raiders forgot to show up in the second half....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

lacwood said:


> Broncos doin work today:wow:


Finally something to cheer about!! :h5:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Raiders forgot to show up in the second half....


Naw they just got beat up!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sasisneros said:


> Naw they just got beat up!! :biggrin:


x2!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Mister.D719 said:


> K onda BIG CO any 1 got the hook up on good metal to rap my frame lmk


West side 31st street metal shop Glaser, i got all my metal to wrap my frame from them it was pretty cheap for 1/4 inch...:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Went to look at 62 2dr HT in missouri this weekend not bad condition pans were still there but look like they needed to be replaced, new 355 mild build engine turbo 350 trans bucket seats body had no rust that i seen hes askin $3500.00??? Wat yall think good deal??? Its on craigslist in KC,MO...


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *What up Big Anthony how you been bRO?*


 good man how u been tha booger lookin good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Robert Espinosa
ATTENTION: If you were the winner of a plaque or trophy at the 2011 Lowrider Experience show in Pueblo and HAVE NOT yet received your plaque or trophy, please call me at 719-406-7838. Contact me soon to come and pick up yours, or possibly have it delivered. Thank you for your patience and your continued support!! BETO*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

78monte said:


> good man how u been tha booger lookin good


Been better than I deserve.Life is GOOD bRO.
The Booger is getting there.I'm more of a Lowrider than Lowshower so it aint perfect,but that mofo cruises. :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Robert Espinosa
> ATTENTION: If you were the winner of a plaque or trophy at the 2011 Lowrider Experience show in Pueblo and HAVE NOT yet received your plaque or trophy, please call me at 719-406-7838. Contact me soon to come and pick up yours, or possibly have it delivered. Thank you for your patience and your continued support!! BETO*


I never got minez, ill have to hit em up


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

congrats josh!!! hard work pays off in the end all them long nights u spent late at work puttin in that lil extra work is showin its self now:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GT Colo Passing through*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> congrats josh!!! hard work pays off in the end all them long nights u spent late at work puttin in that lil extra work is showin its self now:h5:


Thanks Los, you know it bro...Ruthless was there a couple of those long nights helping me out:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado?!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Went to look at 62 2dr HT in missouri this weekend not bad condition pans were still there but look like they needed to be replaced, new 355 mild build engine turbo 350 trans bucket seats body had no rust that i seen hes askin $3500.00??? Wat yall think good deal??? Its on craigslist in KC,MO...


Looks like a good deal. Just the pans need replace? Not the whole floor? If so, its a good deal.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn Heavy D passed away!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Damn Heavy D passed away!!!


:angel:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What Up COLORADO!! Reppin La Junta, CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What Up COLORADO!! Reppin La Junta, CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What Up COLORADO!! Reppin La Junta, CO!!!


Bennie?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Nah Brian.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Nah Brian.


Whats up Brian it's Larry


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Nah Brian.


whats up homie. this is Chris from work:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up homie. this is Chris from work:wave:


sup larry and chris:finger:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> sup larry and chris:finger:


not much poo-toe just tring to get something going for friday after work ask your sister Mark and she'll tell you whats up on fridays:naughty:

what you up to Joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Nah Brian.


What up Brian welcome to LIL.....well what's left of it :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up Larry what up Chris!! Thanks for the welcome Vynetyme!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?! give yourselves a pat on the back for the good club to club to solo rider relations (no ****), cuz it isnt like that everywhere if you get my drift... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Wut up CO?! give yourselves a pat on the back for the good club to club to solo rider relations (no ****), cuz it isnt like that everywhere if you get my drift... :thumbsup:


Hang in there...call me when you get a minute.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up Big CO any 1 got a good nice pump fs or trade hmu an any other parts for hydros lmk thanks


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout: dead in this mofo lately


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts crack'n faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :inout: dead in this mofo lately


im gett'n use to it now!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> not much poo-toe just tring to get something going for friday after work ask your sister Mark and she'll tell you whats up on fridays:naughty:
> 
> what you up to Joe


whats up Joey and what you finna do friday foo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Veterans day familia....thanks to all whom have served ! Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Happy Veterans day familia....thanks to all whom have served ! Have a great weekend everyone


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts good CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts good CO!!!


what up fes the whole mess is hopefully cleared up here in d town.hey bro was wondering if you guys down in springs or pueblo would like to come to DENVER for the 3 annual turkey drive sat November 19 the turkey drive drop off is at walmart on 3rd and Wadsworth in lakewood from 9am to 3 pm. snow or shine all clubs and solo riders are welcome.promoting UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Happy Veteran's Day!


x2 you too hoMie... be safe out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> what up fes the whole mess is hopefully cleared up here in d town.hey bro was wondering if you guys down in springs or pueblo would like to come to DENVER for the 3 annual turkey drive sat November 19 the turkey drive drop off is at walmart on 3rd and Wadsworth in lakewood from 9am to 3 pm. snow or shine all clubs and solo riders are welcome.promoting UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY.


I'll round up some of my peeps and head up there hoMie!!! thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Been better than I deserve.Life is GOOD bRO.
> The Booger is getting there.I'm more of a Lowrider than Lowshower so it aint perfect,but that mofo cruises. :biggrin:


hell ya bro its all about cruzin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia...hope everyone has a great weekend. Im stuck at work all weekend


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno: Wheres everyone at?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Did my first feature shoot today with Matt Chavez' car from Rollerz Only...this is for Lowrider Scene Magazine. Just a couple of pics...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Did my first feature shoot today with Matt Chavez' car from Rollerz Only...this is for Lowrider Scene Magazine. Just a couple of pics...


Nice camera work brotha:nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whutz Good CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bighomie68 said:


> what up fes the whole mess is hopefully cleared up here in d town.hey bro was wondering if you guys down in springs or pueblo would like to come to DENVER for the 3 annual turkey drive sat November 19 the turkey drive drop off is at walmart on 3rd and Wadsworth in lakewood from 9am to 3 pm. snow or shine all clubs and solo riders are welcome.promoting UNITY IN THE COMMUNITY.


We would be down to go up to denver but most of us are goin to houston for the wego show next weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pics look good ceez


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Did my first feature shoot today with Matt Chavez' car from Rollerz Only...this is for Lowrider Scene Magazine. Just a couple of pics...


Nice!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I'll round up some of my peeps and head up there hoMie!!! thanks for the invite!!!


RIGHT ON FES HOPE TO SEE THE M UP HERE IN D TOWN SUPPORTING USE SMALL GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Did my first feature shoot today with Matt Chavez' car from Rollerz Only...this is for Lowrider Scene Magazine. Just a couple of pics...


GREAT JOB CEEZ YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB HOMIE PROMOTING COLORADO LOWRIDERS


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> We would be down to go up to denver but most of us are goin to houston for the wego show next weekend


BRO THANKS FOR EVEN CONCERTING COMING TO OUR TURKEY DRIVE GOOD LUCK IN HOUSTON IF YOU HAVE CARS ENTERED IF NOT BE SAFE GOING OUT AND COMING BACK!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nice camera work brotha:nicoderm:





MOSTHATED CC said:


> pics look good ceez





sasisneros said:


> Nice!!!





bighomie68 said:


> GREAT JOB CEEZ YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB HOMIE PROMOTING COLORADO LOWRIDERS



Thanks everyone....appreciate it. John, give me a call...I might be able to cover the Turkey Drive for LRM...I just need to approve it through Joe Ray so I need some details.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Red Rocks. Nice shots man!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

440sled said:


> Red Rocks. Nice shots man!



Yessir! Thank you brother!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good ass fight so far:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks everyone....appreciate it. John, give me a call...I might be able to cover the Turkey Drive for LRM...I just need to approve it through Joe Ray so I need some details.


shoot my kids pedal car and try to get it in lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows all the colowriders out there?? Got the 69 almost torn down bout ready to strap the frame and send out the undies!!! Hows the rest of CO projects comin??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shoot my kids pedal car and try to get it in lol



lets do it. I know someone will feature it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hows all the colowriders out there?? Got the 69 almost torn down bout ready to strap the frame and send out the undies!!! Hows the rest of CO projects comin??



nice.......Colorado stepping up their game.....love it. If you need any help let me me know.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hows all the colowriders out there?? Got the 69 almost torn down bout ready to strap the frame and send out the undies!!! Hows the rest of CO projects comin??


Right on scott, get another one on the streets :yes: im contemplating colors for the cadi right now, at least a re-clear and maybe some patters coming this winter


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Right on scott, get another one on the streets :yes: im contemplating colors for the cadi right now, at least a re-clear and maybe some patters coming this winter


nice


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up coLOWrado what it DEW¿


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats up Joey and what you finna do friday foo


sup larry and chris . chris now that u told me what goes on on fridays i dont want any part of it lol . hey larry hows the bike coming along ?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup bigceez how thing going homie:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up Larry what up Chris!! Thanks for the welcome Vynetyme!!


 whats up the reagal b i am also from lj welcme to layit low:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam one more hour to go and out of this bitch and two more weeks of this grave yard bullshit:sprint:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> What up coLOWrado what it DEW¿


what's up buma, how's that new hopper coming along??:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happening LIL!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> what's up buma, how's that new hopper coming along??:naughty:


 tear'n it down now it should be ready for cinco......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> tear'n it down now it should be ready for cinco......


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> tear'n it down now it should be ready for cinco......


Right on bro, can't wait to see it do what it do


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Right on bro, can't wait to see it do what it do


 me too homie.. Will c what it dew....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anybody interested in a trade for 85 cutlass with 4 pumps 2 switch 6 bats 13x7 2x gold 72 spokes daytons. it has a-arms spindles and disk breaks from a caprice for higher lock up. torpedo hopping cylinders with #8 hoses up front #6 hoses to the rear. reinforced arches in the back,reinforced rear quarter panels and ears reason why i don't want the car is because i have a bad back and it kills me when i drive it.IL trade for towncar or fleetwood stock or g body,impala or bomb stock.let me know what you have my # is 720-495-2911 and im john thanks i can send pics over the phone


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up man Thanks bro!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Thanks Los, you know it bro...Ruthless was there a couple of those long nights helping me out:thumbsup:


WE ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP THE HOMIES IF WE CAN


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> anybody interested in a trade for 85 cutlass with 4 pumps 2 switch 6 bats 13x7 2x gold 72 spokes daytons. it has a-arms spindles and disk breaks from a caprice for higher lock up. torpedo hopping cylinders with #8 hoses up front #6 hoses to the rear. reinforced arches in the back,reinforced rear quarter panels and ears reason why i don't want the car is because i have a bad back and it kills me when i drive it.IL trade for towncar or fleetwood stock or g body,impala or bomb stock.let me know what you have my # is 720-495-2911 and im john thanks i can send pics over the phone


_*HERE U GO AJ*_


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Ceez appriciate it ill let you know bro... Josh i need some tips on how to get thru the clear on my S-10 I got paint to do patterns i just want em to look good let me know if you can help or anybody else out there thanks......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> anybody interested in a trade for 85 cutlass with 4 pumps 2 switch 6 bats 13x7 2x gold 72 spokes daytons. it has a-arms spindles and disk breaks from a caprice for higher lock up. torpedo hopping cylinders with #8 hoses up front #6 hoses to the rear. reinforced arches in the back,reinforced rear quarter panels and ears reason why i don't want the car is because i have a bad back and it kills me when i drive it.IL trade for towncar or fleetwood stock or g body,impala or bomb stock.let me know what you have my # is 720-495-2911 and im john thanks i can send pics over the phone


you got my #, send me some pics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up big co


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thanks Ceez appriciate it ill let you know bro... Josh i need some tips on how to get thru the clear on my S-10 I got paint to do patterns i just want em to look good let me know if you can help or anybody else out there thanks......


Wat up bro hit me up I can help bird should no that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> sup larry and chris . chris now that u told me what goes on on fridays i dont want any part of it lol . hey larry hows the bike coming along ?


i been cruising it


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

2000 with wheels 1500 with out 1983 t-tops v6 runs and drives


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> 2000 with wheels 1500 with out 1983 t-tops v6 runs and drives



You take homie payment plan?!?


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:wave: hello everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> 2000 with wheels 1500 with out 1983 t-tops v6 runs and drives


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> anybody interested in a trade for 85 cutlass with 4 pumps 2 switch 6 bats 13x7 2x gold 72 spokes daytons. it has a-arms spindles and disk breaks from a caprice for higher lock up. torpedo hopping cylinders with #8 hoses up front #6 hoses to the rear. reinforced arches in the back,reinforced rear quarter panels and ears reason why i don't want the car is because i have a bad back and it kills me when i drive it.IL trade for towncar or fleetwood stock or g body,impala or bomb stock.let me know what you have my # is 720-495-2911 and im john thanks i can send pics over the phone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks BIG M


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> _*HERE U GO AJ*_


its a bad cutty but i got my eye on something right now homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good price on that t top monte


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

The monte all stock not cut ... Give me a call need it gone 720-404-3458


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> thanks BIG M


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> good price on that t top monte


definitely priced to sell!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up Colorado? Check this out homies. Put that finishing touch on your Impala with this OG emblem that came of a '64 on the driver's side trunk. Fingers not included. $150.00 shipped. PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

*FOR SALE*
Complete OG taylor tot stroller you can restore nd push your kid around car shows in it


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What u asking homie


orangecrush719 said:


> *FOR SALE*
> Complete OG taylor tot stroller you can restore nd push your kid around car shows in it
> View attachment 393462


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> What u asking homie


$250 good timer


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone intrested were selling the frame will need to be repainted pm me an offer or call me 719-464-1189


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone intrested were selling the frame will need to be repainted pm me an offer or call me 719-464-1189
> View attachment 393497


how Mush?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> how Mush?


3 bills and ill include dions custom fenders he had for it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somubabbish I'm about $296.43 short :banghead:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Somubabbish I'm about $296.43 short :banghead:


i wish i could go lower need the money to go pick that up wit ray...lmk homie if you wanna get it ill work payments wit cha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


Go to sleep!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GT family and Colorado RIDERZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Go to sleep!!


I wish!!! whuts up Josh, how you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GT family and Colorado RIDERZ


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> i wish i could go lower need the money to go pick that up wit ray...lmk homie if you wanna get it ill work payments wit cha


I might be able to scrounge up $250 lmk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GT family and Colorado RIDERZ


:wave:

what up Fam


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

$150 for that crusty thing?



WestsideRider said:


> What up Colorado? Check this out homies. Put that finishing touch on your Impala with this OG emblem that came of a '64 on the driver's side trunk. Fingers not included. $150.00 shipped. PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I might be able to scrounge up $250 lmk


gimmine a cal ill do that and that huffy frame??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I wish!!! whuts up Josh, how you been?


what's good bro, I been cool just working and getting ready for a house full of my wifes family to come for thanksgiving:thumbsdown: how's that majesics life?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GT family and Colorado RIDERZ


What's happenin' :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> gimmine a cal ill do that and that huffy frame??


Man still trying to hustle a few dollars.Got $200 right now.Hard to hustle money with no yob but I'm striving.That Bike would look GOOD back in the line-up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> what's good bro, I been cool just working and getting ready for a house full of my wifes family to come for thanksgiving:thumbsdown: how's that majesics life?


:wave:
What up Big Josh!


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WUS GOOD.. MIAMI GT SHOWING LOVE FOR THE HOMIES OUT IN COLORADO........:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> WUS GOOD.. MIAMI GT SHOWING LOVE FOR THE HOMIES OUT IN COLORADO........:thumbsup:


what up Miami :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Man still trying to hustle a few dollars.Got $200 right now.Hard to hustle money with no yob but I'm striving.That Bike would look GOOD back in the line-up!


hell ya id like to see it stay in the club its a bad frame..


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I GUESS NO ONE LIKEY MY CAR I GUESS IL PAINT IT AND SILVER LEAF THE SHIT OUT OF IT AND DRIVE IT EVERY NOW AND AGAIN IDK:dunno:


fesboogie said:


>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> I GUESS NO ONE LIKEY MY CAR I GUESS IL PAINT IT AND SILVER LEAF THE SHIT OUT OF IT AND DRIVE IT EVERY NOW AND AGAIN IDK:dunno:


if I had the money homie I would pick it up. Just tough before xmas.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:
> What up Big Josh!


what up brother? Ain't seen you on our topic in a while, thought you forgot about us:naughty:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> if I had the money homie I would pick it up. Just tough before xmas.


i hear you bro thats why i was tryin for a trade. hey you going to the turkey drive on sat?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> hell ya id like to see it stay in the club its a bad frame..


Roy may pay extra if its still a broncos themed frame, Im pretty sure he's a big Tebow fan too :roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

*hell ya matter a fact damn them payment plans tax his ass leave it painted and throw in a new jersey for that man preferably orange and blue*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> i hear you bro thats why i was tryin for a trade. hey you going to the turkey drive on sat?


Im going to try and drop by, I have to work Friday night into Saturday morning and then have an appointment at noon. Gonna try and hustle over there after the appointment. 

I have a lap top and a 55 gallon fish tank I could trade :dunno:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up co :inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bad azz video done by my homeboy Kidd Karachi from the UK....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Im going to try and drop by, I have to work Friday night into Saturday morning and then have an appointment at noon. Gonna try and hustle over there after the appointment.
> 
> I have a lap top and a 55 gallon fish tank I could trade :dunno:


lookin 4 a car my brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> lookin 4 a car my brotha


I know brother...im just playin


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I know brother...im just playin


ahahahaha ha ha ha ha ha ha not funny ceez made me kinda feel bad bro...........................sike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> ahahahaha ha ha ha ha ha ha not funny ceez made me kinda feel bad bro...........................sike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:



lol...good luck on the sale brother..its a nice Cutty...makes me miss my old one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

sup BIG M


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> sup BIG M


Sup bro... hey where is the turkey drive again?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup bro... hey where is the turkey drive again?


ITS ON 2ND AND WADSWORTH AT WALMART THIS SAT 9AM-3PM SNOW OR SHINE.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sup


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Sup


WUZ UP CEEZ


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it Dew¿? coLOWrado????


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> *FOR SALE*
> Complete OG taylor tot stroller you can restore nd push your kid around car shows in it
> View attachment 393462


SOLD


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> SOLD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

1985 Chevrolet G20 GOODTIMES - $3495 (Colorado Springs) see this add on craigslist thought i would post it....GOODTIMES trim package!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from Arkansas picked up a 69 pick up, new club project if any one has extra parts let me know thanks...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Here ya go Larry !!!*


http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...ing=false&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...ing=false&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...ing=false&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Roy them some high dollar cars I found a clean restored 57 vert for 44k but it went quick I didn't see the post till 2 weeks later though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

T T T


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn Roy them some high dollar cars I found a clean restored 57 vert for 44k but it went quick I didn't see the post till 2 weeks later though


What you trying to spend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What you trying to spend?


bad economy price lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> bad economy price lol


We'll find something :yes:
This is nice

http://www.specialtysales.com/1956-chevrolet-bel-air-convertible-c-3487.htm


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> We'll find something :yes:This is nicehttp://www.specialtysales.com/latitude.htm


that is nice :wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Well lets see what houston has to offer us


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> We'll find something :yes:
> This is nice
> 
> http://www.specialtysales.com/1956-chevrolet-bel-air-convertible-c-3487.htm


DAMN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> We'll find something :yes:
> This is nice
> 
> http://www.specialtysales.com/1956-chevrolet-bel-air-convertible-c-3487.htm


yup that is nice so is this one

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2651658767.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> yup that is nice so is this one
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2651658767.html


Buy it!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> yup that is nice so is this one
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2651658767.html


That's alot of monies.....for some of us anyways :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats good CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WltMUNNZvJ0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


this that shit right there... yeah buddy


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn i been waitin for someone to post this video thats tight a'f


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Its my birthday today:biggrin: anybody wanna come to dave and busters and buy me a shot:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> damn i been waitin for someone to post this video thats tight a'f


haha you already know!!! whuts good 'Los!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Its my birthday today:biggrin: anybody wanna come to dave and busters and buy me a shot:dunno:


Shit we celebratin' Chapo's girl Bday today too come threw!!! ...& Happy Bday hoMie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> this that shit right there... yeah buddy


A lot better on Mute :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Its my birthday today:biggrin: anybody wanna come to dave and busters and buy me a shot:dunno:


Happy Birthday Big Josh.You shoulda sent out a lil warning bro :happysad:
Wish I could make it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Shit we celebratin' Chapo's girl Bday today too come threw!!! ...& Happy Bday hoMie!!!


ill holla when I get back in the springs



vynetyme said:


> Happy Birthday Big Josh.You shoulda sent out a lil warning bro :happysad:,
> Wish I could make it


I just fuckin around bro just a coincidence that my brothers kids from his first marrige are passing threw denver so we just meeting for dinner and fun with the chillinz, but it is my bday so ill accept a beer from you later :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ill holla when I get back in the springs
> 
> 
> I just fuckin around bro just a coincidence that my brothers kids from his first marrige are passing threw denver so we just meeting for dinner and fun with the chillinz, but it is my bday so ill accept a beer from you later :yes:


Deal :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just got back from Arkansas picked up a 69 pick up, new club project if any one has extra parts let me know thanks...


I got new goodmark fenders they're 400 a pair new online, id let the pair go for 200


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That's alot of monies.....for some of us anyways :happysad:


It's alot of money for all of us bro trust me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


LMFAO good shit!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Raiders looking good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Buy it!!


Thats a little more than I want to spend the ones at a reasonable price still high but they go quick


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout::drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn my brother told me to watch that video that it was funny but now it's removed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn my brother told me to watch that video that it was funny but now it's removed


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


cash, check, or chicken wings..lol
he looks like dave chapelle as tyrone biggums the crack head too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> cash, check, or chicken wings..lol
> he looks like dave chapelle as tyrone biggums the crack head too


hell yeah wit the beanie and his big ass teeth!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anynody know someone selling a fleetwood hood? Or see any in a scrapyard in descent shape?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out that show Chevy 100 on the velocity channel 281 on directv pretty cool:yes: its on a few more times this week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Check out that show Chevy 100 on the velocity channel 281 on directv pretty cool:yes: its on a few more times this week


GOOD show :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Anynody know someone selling a fleetwood hood? Or see any in a scrapyard in descent shape?


What year? i will be going to a couple of junkyards on saturday up here. I can check for you.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> What year? i will be going to a couple of junkyards on saturday up here. I can check for you.


Appreciate that, mines a 96 but I would think any year from 93-96 would fit, let me know bro :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cool:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

hey josh give me a call or text me my boy wants to peep out those fenders if you got time thanks bro..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> hell yeah wit the beanie and his big ass teeth!!!


you forgot the gap in his teeth. i can ghost ride a whip sideways and not scratch his plaque.....i dont want to see your grill stop showing me your grill


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got some 13" Gold spoke Gold Nipple Pre-Stamped 88 spoke daytons
Not show but in vert nice condition.
No road rash but it looks as if someone wasn't too accurate with a hammer.Not bad looking at all.
A few spokes are faded.
All hold air.Tires are optional as well but 2 are in need of exchange soon.(Will not ship with tires unless price is renegotiated) 
Banged up China Knock Offs are optional $650 OBO Plus Shipping















































*


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo colorado.. Sup.. INDY swinging through!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> Yo colorado.. Sup.. INDY swinging through!!!


:wave:
What up Indy


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:
> What up Indy


 Not shit. Just doin the GT thing.. Nice 13's.. Got a GT pice for me.. Lmao.. Hit me up sometime homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> Not shit. Just doin the GT thing.. Nice 13's.. Got a GT pice for me.. Lmao.. Hit me up sometime homie...


Yeah you can have em for the price and I'll ship for free.
keep pushing homie,we getting there one car at a Time.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah you can have em for the price and I'll ship for free.
> keep pushing homie,we getting there one car at a Time.


Always man.. We trying to keep things moving homeboy.. Hey homie.. We got a show out here in louisville in feb. Any interest in coming out and repping with us? They have 4 hops over the weekend, and its a nice show, party all weekend.. Text me or call anytime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> Always man.. We trying to keep things moving homeboy.. Hey homie.. We got a show out here in louisville in feb. Any interest in coming out and repping with us? They have 4 hops over the weekend, and its a nice show, party all weekend.. Text me or call anytime


I'll get at the Club and see if anybody can make it and get back to you.As for me.times are tough right now.i doubt I will be making any trips outside of the city let alone the State for awhile.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll get at the Club and see if anybody can make it and get back to you.As for me.times are tough right now.i doubt I will be making any trips outside of the city let alone the State for awhile.


No doubt.. Get with me though on anyone interested.. Alex is saying a few of them are coming out here to hop against pinky and them too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

1986Oscar said:


> No doubt.. Get with me though on anyone interested.. Alex is saying a few of them are coming out here to hop against pinky and them too


Will do


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Just got back from H-town show.......there are a lot of sexy black guys up there! I had a "gang" of fun if you know what i mean! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> Just got back from H-town show.......there are a lot of sexy black guys up there! I had a "gang" of fun if you know what i mean! :thumbsup:


No i don't know what Jew mean :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> Always man.. We trying to keep things moving homeboy.. Hey homie.. We got a show out here in louisville in feb. Any interest in coming out and repping with us? They have 4 hops over the weekend, and its a nice show, party all weekend.. Text me or call anytime


Carl Casper show in the homeland is dope :yes:


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

When is cruise nite in denver im in town from fresno and want to check thing out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

allout said:


> When is cruise nite in denver im in town from fresno and want to check thing out.


Sundays off of 6th n federal blvd


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

need this gone $200 bucks takes it hit me up 719-464-1189


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP FOR COLORADO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> BUMP FOR COLORADO


:wave: sup fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wave: sup fes


sup Big Josh!!! how was your Bday?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope all my Colorado riderz have a happy and safe thanksgiving


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hope all my Colorado riderz have a happy and safe thanksgiving


thanks hoMie you too!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up Prez!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> sup Big Josh!!! how was your Bday?


no complaints :biggrin:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

WHATS UP COLORADO. GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA PASSING BY. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD HOLIDAY SEE YOU KATS SOON


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> haha you already know!!! whuts good 'Los!!!


chillin chilln homie u no me just tryin to keep up with my damn school but we in finals week now so i should be ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> WHATS UP COLORADO. GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA PASSING BY. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD HOLIDAY SEE YOU KATS SOON


What up big clyde,thanks for stopping by bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> What up Prez!!!


whuts good brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> chillin chilln homie u no me just tryin to keep up with my damn school but we in finals week now so i should be ok


coo cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> no complaints :biggrin:


coo cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

[/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> [/


thanks you too hoMie!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

allout said:


> When is cruise nite in denver im in town from fresno and want to check thing out.


BRO THE
Y SHUT THE SPOT DOWN


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> BRO THE
> Y SHUT THE SPOT DOWN


Damn...what about Sonics on Fridays ?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

nice Ds roy wish i had the cash i would go pick them up right now mines are fallin apart left and right im bout to go throw them fawkers threw that fus window i got them from


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

WHATS UP FES!!!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> BRO THE
> Y SHUT THE SPOT DOWN


What?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks hoMie you too!!!


*Gracias...gotta work tomorrow but eh...what can you do...thank god I got a yobby yob. *



lacwood said:


> no complaints :biggrin:


*Happy Belated Birthday bro*



vynetyme said:


> [/


Thanks GOOD TIMErs


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> BRO THE
> Y SHUT THE SPOT DOWN


Dam was looking forward to looking at some nice rides. Thanks homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> WHATS UP FES!!!!!


whut up hoMie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> *Gracias...gotta work tomorrow but eh...what can you do...thank god I got a yobby yob. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't trip my ass will be at work to for a lil' while... Expensive Taste is a muthaf'cka!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Good Colorado have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving Colorado


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy TURKEY DAY !!!! Goble gable eat yo assessing off


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

On my way to the town of MOST HATED lil la junta colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> On my way to the town of MOST HATED lil la junta colorado


Be safe!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Be safe!!!


For sure man its a hot ass day down Here already


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

happy thanksgiving colorado riderz:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all My Family and friends.I am thankful,grateful, and proud to have you all in my life.It's easy to be thankful for the good things. A life of rich fulfillment comes to those who are also thankful for the setbacks. Gratitude can turn a negative into a positive. Find a way to be thankful for your troubles, and they can become your blessings.*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Just seen the homie with the convertible regal rollin threw the city park lookin clean big ups homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Just seen the homie with the convertible regal rollin threw the city park lookin clean big ups homie


that be Chrisladen :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Blah...all full from ham and turkey...now...napping here at work. Hope everyone had a good one.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Blah...all full from ham and turkey...now...napping here at work. Hope everyone had a good one.


Yeah buddy nothing like moms cooking, espically a holiday meal:yes::biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> BRO THE
> Y SHUT THE SPOT DOWN


when its cold hardly anyone gos to sonic


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

lacwood said:


> I got new goodmark fenders they're 400 a pair new online, id let the pair go for 200


definitely tryin to check these 69 fenders out if you still have em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Just seen the homie with the convertible regal rollin threw the city park lookin clean big ups homie


you got family in La Junta??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go chapo
Local,and negotiable
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2717793017.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bburton719 said:


> definitely tryin to check these 69 fenders out if you still have em


hit up scott when you ready he got my number, I just pulled them down from the rafters in my garage. Ill be at the house for the rest of today and back down in widefield tomorrow, let me know what's up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

lacwood said:


> hit up scott when you ready he got my number, I just pulled them down from the rafters in my garage. Ill be at the house for the rest of today and back down in widefield tomorrow, let me know what's up


cool cool ill give you a call tomorrow ill be down in widefield tomorrow all day too


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What's good coloRadO riderz.. what's good my 8x champ bROtherz .
Hope everyone had a good safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> you got family in La Junta??


Yes sir great grandma lives right by the city park on the other side of colorado that one way street right by the round about enterence my uncle owns the pharmacy down there too got tones of family there


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Actually thats where my moms whole side of the family is from last names vasquez


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin::inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bburton719 said:


> cool cool ill give you a call tomorrow ill be down in widefield tomorrow all day too


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout::inout::inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

good night lil


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Actually thats where my moms whole side of the family is from last names vasquez


cool


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up my bros. Been a minute since I been on here. Hope everyone had a good turkey day. Have a good weekend.:420:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

77montecarlo719 said:


> What up my bros. Been a minute since I been on here. Hope everyone had a good turkey day. Have a good weekend.:420:


Whut up Danny:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

77montecarlo719 said:


> What up my bros. Been a minute since I been on here. Hope everyone had a good turkey day. Have a good weekend.:420:


you got 179 posts bro atleast post till u have 719 lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

:inout::wave:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> :inout:


where you been hiding?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTHLESS is having our thanksgiving dinner today at 3 off of chelton the homie rudys house across from the boys and girls club all is welcome to stop by and get some grub on RUTHLESS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

What up CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Whut up Danny:wave:


Nothing much big homie. Just workin and livin.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Colorado,GT cruising through.*


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *What up Colorado,GT cruising through.*


GT ALL DAY can't wait till the landau in the line up.......GOODTIMES CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> GT ALL DAY can't wait till the landau in the line up.......GOODTIMES CO.


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

U guys look real Gud homie GT up


vynetyme said:


> *What up Colorado,GT cruising through.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> U guys look real Gud homie GT up


Thanks brother we're striving


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Who's got the plug on some tires??


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep pushing brother one team one dream


vynetyme said:


> Thanks brother we're striving


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Who's got the plug on some tires??


THE HOMIE MATT SAID HE GOT SOME FROM DISCOUNT ON ACADEMY FOR 46 A PIECE THEY MILESTARS SOME PEOPLE DONT LIKE THEM BUT THEY THE CHEAPEST ONES IF NOT THERE THEY GOT THEM AT A1 MUFFLER ON CIRLCE AND AIRPORT I THINK THEY LIKE 65 A PIECE BUT U GOTTA TALK TO THE OWNER NOT THE KID HE BE TRYIN TO HUSLE SOME MORE CASH OFF U


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Who's got the plug on some tires??


Silvie has 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

so does ur boy julian them bishes are bad


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone know how much it will cost me to chrome some lower wrapped a arms for my cutty buddy????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *What up Colorado,GT cruising through.*


Sic pic!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Silvie has 5.20's :biggrin:


You funny :buttkick:


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> anyone know how much it will cost me to chrome some lower wrapped a arms for my cutty buddy????


Hit up Scott. He'll get them done for you for a good price


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> You funny :buttkick:


On the real though i got some used ones on some Daytons I'm getting rid of.If you get em all dismounted you can have em.come check em out when you get a chance if you want.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> anyone know how much it will cost me to chrome some lower wrapped a arms for my cutty buddy????


$110 for the pair


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> $110 for the pair


how bout a rear end and trailing arms?
And what is the turn around?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody in the Denver area recycle metal, hit me up, I got a bunch of sheetmetal and stainless steel you can have. Nothing huge but bring a small truck at least. Thought I'd throw it out there before heading to craigslist.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

110 for trailing arms for the pair.
350 for the rear end.

2 week turn around


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Anybody in the Denver area recycle metal, hit me up, I got a bunch of sheetmetal and stainless steel you can have. Nothing huge but bring a small truck at least. Thought I'd throw it out there before heading to craigslist.


i could use the sheet metal....where are you located ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> 110 for trailing arms for the pair.
> 350 for the rear end.
> 
> 2 week turn around


from where? Triple chrome?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> from where? Triple chrome?


same chromers that black magic uses in Mexico.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> 110 for trailing arms for the pair.
> 350 for the rear end.
> 
> 2 week turn around


when is your next load going out?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> On the real though i got some used ones on some Daytons I'm getting rid of.If you get em all dismounted you can have em.come check em out when you get a chance if you want.


Appreciate that. You ever sell those D'z?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> when is your next load going out?


probably not til January..... anybody wanting chrome just send me an email...i will send a price list and my contact in Arizona.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Appreciate that. You ever sell those D'z?


Nah I think Imma just put em on egay


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> probably not til January..... anybody wanting chrome just send me an email...i will send a price list and my contact in Arizona.


I'll be saving my pesos until then :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Nah I think Imma just put em on egay


that's surprising, if you had a 5th I would try to get em from you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> that's surprising, if you had a 5th I would try to get em from you


yeah
I'm not really pushing em too hard.
Money will be spent on chrome anyways


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll be saving my pesos until then :biggrin:


x2:shocked:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> yeah
> I'm not really pushing em too hard.
> Money will be spent on chrome anyways


What you gonna get next wheel wise?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JJust noticed you signature :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What you gonna get next wheel wise?


I am keeping my regular ones on my car.These ones i am selling I just picked up recently.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> JJust noticed you signature :thumbsup:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I am keeping my regular ones
> on my car.These ones i am selling I just picked up recently.


Gotcha


vynetyme said:


> :biggrin:[/QUOTE
> :h5:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

It's all or nothing. I think I got someone lined up already though, thanks



BigCeez said:


> i could use the sheet metal....where are you located ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> It's all or nothing. I think I got someone lined up already though, thanks


thanks


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I jinxed myself by lookin for tires, went out to the garage and sure as shit have a flat:yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Gud looking out homie all be hitting u up n a few thanks again


BigCeez said:


> thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Gud looking out homie all be hitting u up n a few thanks again


anytime brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> anytime brother


*Happy Birthday bRO !!!*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll be saving my pesos until then :biggrin:


X3:h5:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

happy birthday ceez im pm u shortly


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Never got the pm pimp


BigCeez said:


> thanks


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Intermission???? Here is some Macl Lethal for yous guys


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> Intermission???? Here is some Macl Lethal for yous guys


:wow::sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that dude tore it up on that video. Happy b day ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Happy Birthday bRO !!!*


Thank brother! 



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> happy birthday ceez im pm u shortly


Thanks bro! 



dirttydeeds said:


> Never got the pm pimp


Resend me your email brother....I sent it out earlier. 



MOSTHATED CC said:


> that dude tore it up on that video. Happy b day ceez


Thanks brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Due to popular demand....here is the price list for chrome! 

*Chrome Pricing for 2011 (Prices are subject to change without prior notice).*

Spindles $75.00 ea.
Radiator Support $280.00
Drive Shaft “G Body Only” $148.00 
2Piece Drive Shaft $250.00
Calipers $ 65.00 ea.
Heater Box “Impala” $ 80.00
Steering Column (3pcs.) $ 75.00
Glove Box “Impala” $ 50.00
A Arm Cross Shaft $ 20.00
A Arm $ 55.00 ea.
A Arm (Lower) $ 60.00 ea.
Steering Linkage $ 70.00 per side
Center Link Steering Shaft $ 45.00
Wheel Wells $180.00 one side ($300.00 double-sided)
Impala Rear End Housing $350.00
G Body Rear End $420.00
Rear Backing Plates $ 45.00
Drums $ 50.00
Fan Shroud “Impala” $ 85.00
1 Piece Bumper $200.00
Hood Hinges $45.00 ea. 
Convertible Rack “Impala” $850.00 
Gas Tank $275.00
Third Member “Impala” $120.00

*If you see something that is not on the list, give Gabriel Fajardo a call and he can give you a quote. Turn around time is 2 weeks and you would need to arrange your own shipping. *

Gabriel Fajardo,
Performance Motoring
(928)317-1963

Below is some of my stuff before and after chrome. 
Before








After


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Due to popular demand....here is the price list for chrome!
> 
> *Chrome Pricing for 2011 (Prices are subject to change without prior notice).*
> 
> ...




Saved and memorized!!!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that dude tore it up on that video. Happy b day ceez



yeah, Dude is a riot and knows how to put on a show. No fan support in the Springs though, at least 2 years ago there wasn't. Only like 20 people showed up to his show at Black Sheep haha. heyooooooooo and Birthday Happiez Belated to BigCeez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> yeah, Dude is a riot and knows how to put on a show. No fan support in the Springs though, at least 2 years ago there wasn't. Only like 20 people showed up to his show at Black Sheep haha. heyooooooooo and Birthday Happiez Belated to BigCeez


Thanks brother!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother i will be given him a call Gud looking out


BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks brother i will be given him a call Gud looking out


Anytime homie!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWradoo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> what it dew coLOWradoo?


What up Big Buma :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Due to popular demand....here is the price list for chrome!
> 
> *Chrome Pricing for 2011 (Prices are subject to change without prior notice).*
> 
> ...


im feelin these prices:boink::naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> im feelin these prices:boink::naughty:


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> im feelin these prices:boink::naughty:



Yessir...I had to share my hookup....I wanna see Colorado BLOW UP!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...I had to share my hookup....I wanna see Colorado BLOW UP!


give us a heads up in advance before you send out another order :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> give us a heads up in advance before you send out another order :thumbsup:


Will do!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Will do!


For sure!!!
I got about $1500 worth I wanna do


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> For sure!!!
> I got about $1500 worth I wanna do


Baller!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Onna Budget :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Onna Budget :happysad:


I feel ya....no ****.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

For sale....Rolling frame off of a 66 Impala. Should fit 65 as well. 
600 obo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wut up ceez did u get my pm....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> wut up ceez did u get my pm....


Just got it brother...I will call him tomorrow.....Gabe will want specifics though, I know you are looking for everything but he will want to know if that includes springs, steering knuckles, gas tank, etc....Let me know or send me a list of exactly what you need chromed and I can email it to him and he can give me a quote. 

Thanks brother, hope all is well.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Buma, Ceez & COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> For sale....Rolling frame off of a 66 Impala. Should fit 65 as well.
> 600 obo


It will fit 1965 thru 1970.:thumbsup:


----------



## Off Topic Chris (Apr 7, 2010)

haven't been up here in a while and thought I better drop in to say hi:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Off Topic Chris said:


> haven't been up here in a while and thought I better drop in to say hi:wave:


What up Chrisladen :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*First lowrider show of the year.I'm making this for sure!!!*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

See u soon GTER


vynetyme said:


> *First lowrider show of the year.I'm making this for sure!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> See u soon GTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO 1.87 landau cruzin by


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> What up BIG CO 1.87 landau cruzin by


See you at 2 D :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *First lowrider show of the year.I'm making this for sure!!!*


so lowrider continues thats good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so lowrider continues thats good


Yeah this show will be taking place in Mesa instead of PHX
It's a subburb of PHX,cool place.I lived there for quite a few years.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> What up Chrisladen :wave:


not much homie just working to much. how you been Roy?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *First lowrider show of the year.I'm making this for sure!!!*


C U There!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah this show will be taking place in Mesa instead of PHX
> It's a subburb of PHX,cool place.I lived there for quite a few years.


so is the denver and pueblo show still on?? I might hit sum shows next year not sure though I didn't hit a single show last year the only event I did was the city wide picnic


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so is the denver and pueblo show still on?? I might hit sum shows next year not sure though I didn't hit a single show last year the only event I did was the city wide picnic


you was too busy ridin the rails (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado????


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO I will be home in 17 days.......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper COLOWRADO I will be home in 17 days.......


Good to hear you'll be back in time for christmas with your family bro:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


 YEA...What he said...LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> you was too busy ridin the rails (no ****) :biggrin:


yup very true


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks josh I miss them alot bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Been a minute since i been on, been in the garage tearin down my impala...got it to the frame finally gonna need to get with you ceez got alot of stuff to send let me know if i can get mine sent of with you ill pay watever my share is or however it works... also if anyone has some 69 impala front and rear window chrome im in need let me know thanks...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone do me a favor and keep my great grandma luz vasquez in their prayers she passed away about 2 hours ago my family and i would be so thankful


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Everyone do me a favor and keep my great grandma luz vasquez in their prayers she passed away about 2 hours ago my family and i would be so thankful


Sorry to hear that Los... we'll keep her in our prayers...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Everyone do me a favor and keep my great grandma luz vasquez in their prayers she passed away about 2 hours ago my family and i would be so thankful


:angel: sorry for your loss Carlos :angel:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> :angel: sorry for your loss Carlos :angel:


X100 keep your head up los


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry about your loss....thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Our condolences go out to you and your Family Los.You will be in our thoughts and prayers brother.*


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers good out to you and your family Los, if you need anything gimme a call.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Due to popular demand....here is the price list for chrome!
> 
> *Chrome Pricing for 2011 (Prices are subject to change without prior notice).*
> 
> ...


 I will be sending out some more parts in about 2 weeks, or right after christmas. Hit me up if anybody wants to send some together. Already have shipping set up through 2 companies, just gotta see how big the shipment will be. Im waiting on some parts back this week for a guy. I will post pics as soon as they come in.:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> I will be sending out some more parts in about 2 weeks, or right after christmas. Hit me up if anybody wants to send some together. Already have shipping set up through 2 companies, just gotta see how big the shipment will be. Im waiting on some parts back this week for a guy. I will post pics as soon as they come in.:thumbsup:


Same chrome guy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

same one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> I will be sending out some more parts in about 2 weeks, or right after christmas. Hit me up if anybody wants to send some together. Already have shipping set up through 2 companies, just gotta see how big the shipment will be. Im waiting on some parts back this week for a guy. I will post pics as soon as they come in.:thumbsup:


keep me updated...I'm trying to go broke this year :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm bROke I can't even think of chROme!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> I will be sending out some more parts in about 2 weeks, or right after christmas. Hit me up if anybody wants to send some together. Already have shipping set up through 2 companies, just gotta see how big the shipment will be. Im waiting on some parts back this week for a guy. I will post pics as soon as they come in.:thumbsup:


Im gonna try to have mine ready by then, do i need to label my parts a certain way?? How much would shipping be??? Call or text if you want bro..720-648-5138 thanks


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

im gonna be getting 8-10 new batteries closer to the summer but i talked to a dude at Hensley and he said if i get a big order he can give a disount, just puttin it out there if anyone needs batteries towards that time we could possible get a better deal than goin solo...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> im gonna be getting 8-10 new batteries closer to the summer but i talked to a dude at Hensley and he said if i get a big order he can give a disount, just puttin it out there if anyone needs batteries towards that time we could possible get a better deal than goin solo...


I will need 4 around that time


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up Colorado RIDERZ just passing threw showing sum love


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

OKC GOODTIMES PASSING BY. WHATS GOOD COLORADO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up Colorado RIDERZ just passing threw showing sum love





LUVMYDROPS said:


> OKC GOODTIMES PASSING BY. WHATS GOOD COLORADO.


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother u guys taken any rides to az i sent out my reg form yesterday so az here we cum hope to c u guys out there GT up


vynetyme said:


> :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother u guys taken any rides to az i sent out my reg form yesterday so az here we cum hope to c u guys out there GT up


I'll be there for sure.Trying to get more people to come with us now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Only 3 shows so far this year FullTimers.Let's do this STATE 2 STATE !!!*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Im doing all 3 brother


vynetyme said:


> *Only 3 shows so far this year FullTimers.Let's do this STATE 2 STATE !!!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Only 3 shows so far this year FullTimers.Let's do this STATE 2 STATE !!!*


cool


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I will need 4 around that time


Koo ceez save my number 720-648-5138 and keep in touch and ill keep you updated on when as it gets closer bro, anyone else wanna get in let me know...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Only 3 shows so far this year FullTimers.Let's do this STATE 2 STATE !!!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Koo ceez save my number 720-648-5138 and keep in touch and ill keep you updated on when as it gets closer bro, anyone else wanna get in let me know...


thanks brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Fes you went Majestics and the Denver show took over TBA lol whats up bro?? Whats good Roy.. and Dirty Deeds don't every replace the word come with cum aight lmao


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's GOOD Colorado :inout:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Lmfao my bad lol like George lopez says its the same!! Thing ha ha ha


MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn Fes you went Majestics and the Denver show took over TBA lol whats up bro?? Whats good Roy.. and Dirty Deeds don't every replace the word come with cum aight lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew?? coLOWrado...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THIER PRAYERS AND CONDOLENCES I GOT FAITH AND I NO MY GREAT GRANDMAS IN A BETTER PLACE AND HEAVEN JUST GOT A GREAT ANGEL THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT MEANS A LOT HOMIES FOR REAL


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS potluck today were all bringin dishes from our ethnic backgrounds mmmm mmmmm good!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> HITS potluck today were all bringin dishes from our ethnic backgrounds mmmm mmmmm good!!!!


:thumbsup: 

I will be in the Springs tomorrow!


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn Fes you went Majestics and the Denver show took over TBA lol whats up bro?? Whats good Roy.. and Dirty Deeds don't every replace the word come with cum aight lmao


LOL I know right... As much as I hated the TBA shit that was ours!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

ROSWELL GT PASSIN THREW :wave: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LOL I know right... As much as I hated the TBA shit that was ours!!!


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lol


anyways how you been? still on the hunt for a ride?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> ROSWELL GT PASSIN THREW :wave: uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> anyways how you been? still on the hunt for a ride?


yup still looking bro I know that special one will jump out at me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

2011 CITY WIDE Xmas Party!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> 2011 CITY WIDE Xmas Party!


looks like you guys had fun :thumbsup: GT will be throwing our chistmas party soon:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapo said:


> Morning Colorado


Good luck on your sale :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:yes: Thanks homie


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Good luck on your sale :thumbsup:




:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

pg 2 bump :inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> yup still looking bro I know that special one will jump out at me


:thumbsup::thumbsup:G/L!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup: whats up GoodTimer:wave:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up up GTER how's the weather over there its been raining the last 3 days Fuckin sucks i hate this weather r u going to az


lacwood said:


> :thumbsup: whats up GoodTimer:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GTER how's the weather over there its been raining the last 3 days Fuckin sucks i hate this weather r u going to az? ???


lacwood said:


> :thumbsup: whats up GoodTimer:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GTER how's the weather over there its been raining the last 3 days Fuckin sucks i hate this weather r u going to az? ???


Weather is pretty nice today sitting at 50, has been cold on and off but no real snow storms though. I hope I can make AZ but it would just be as a spectator, too soon to know for sure


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Watchin some old Cali-Swangin :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Watchin some old Cali-Swangin :thumbsup:


Nice......time to burn em and sell em


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Weather is pretty nice today sitting at 50, has been cold on and off but no real snow storms though. I hope I can make AZ but it would just be as a spectator, too soon to know for sure


Keep pushing homie can't wait to see it in r GT line up GT up


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

$5,200.88 brings it back to CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> $5,200.88 brings it back to CO!
> 
> View attachment 407974
> 
> ...


I shoulda got this along time ago and made it a hopper.GOOD luck on the sale Anson!!!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

78monte said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

El Callejero said:


>


.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up C~SPRINGS see ya soon.........


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up bros.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> I shoulda got this along time ago and made it a hopper.GOOD luck on the sale Anson!!!


Thanks bro. If it doesnt sell soon its gonna get a lil hydro make over and some more frame work. may be on the bumper soon :shocked:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...5300224?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e69475080


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...5300224?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e69475080


wow good deal...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

For sale rechromed OG 8" chain wheel $200


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> wow good deal...


You think?


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats Good Colorado? Havent been on for a min but good to be back and in my monte. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

What up fes were my hammer at lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up colowriders good day for some build time :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 409062


just figured out how to post from my phone...thats my little man bustin' a Tebow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Happening CO!!! Jus wanted to give a special thanks to Primera, City Wide & Ruthless Kustoms for making our 1st toy drive wit' Christmas Unlimited a success!!! they were very thankful for all the bikes and boxes of toys that they received thanks to you guys!!! and I would also like to thank my Majestics faMily for setting it all up specially Brandon... Good look for the lowrider community here in the Springs!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

straight klown said:


> What up fes were my hammer at lol


I gotta ask around one of these guys got it lol... if all else fails I got a brand new one at the pad for you lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

straight klown said:


> Whats Good Colorado? Havent been on for a min but good to be back and in my monte. Hope to see you all soon.


 how you been bro? hows everything?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts Happening CO!!! Jus wanted to give a special thanks to Primera, City Wide & Ruthless Kustoms for making our 1st toy drive wit' Christmas Unlimited a success!!! they were very thankful for all the bikes and boxes of toys that they received thanks to you guys!!! and I would also like to thank my Majestics faMily for setting it all up specially Brandon... Good look for the lowrider community here in the Springs!!!


you was supposed to let me know if that was going on or not but never heard back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts Happening CO!!! Jus wanted to give a special thanks to Primera, City Wide & Ruthless Kustoms for making our 1st toy drive wit' Christmas Unlimited a success!!! they were very thankful for all the bikes and boxes of toys that they received thanks to you guys!!! and I would also like to thank my Majestics faMily for setting it all up specially Brandon... Good look for the lowrider community here in the Springs!!!


any pics?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Pura Onda Up 4 Grabs!!!*

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/2758236980.html


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Pura Onda Up 4 Grabs!!!*
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/2758236980.html


:wow:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> You think?


yea considering what he orig wanted for it....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> yea considering what he orig wanted for it....


True,hopefully he really sold it


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> True,hopefully he really sold it


:werd: there be some bullshitters on Ebay too...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO? Does anybody have headlight bezels for a 65


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Pura Onda Up 4 Grabs!!!*
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/2758236980.html


Ha some rich persons gonna be happy to see this


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up colorado wat big fes like this snow or wat


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Majestics til the casket drops


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> you was supposed to let me know if that was going on or not but never heard back


I know it was yo' lil' ones day didn't wanna bother you too much!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Wat up colorado wat big fes like this snow or wat


whuts happenin' Eazy E!!! fuck snow lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ha some rich persons gonna be happy to see this


I should call him and make a deal and bring it back :wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I know it was yo' lil' ones day didn't wanna bother you too much!!!


Thats cool homie, glad it was successful:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO...finally recovering from the Influenza...that shit is no joke.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout::shh:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I should call him and make a deal and bring it back :wow:


Do it u got that big monies then when i hit the latto ill pick it up from u lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Do it u got that big monies then when i hit the latto ill pick it up from u lol


LOL yeah right ...."I was just bullshiting maaaan....and you know this"
If I had the spread I would though.
There's gotta be 20k in Gold Plated parts alone on that thing


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA PASSING BY SHOWING SOME LOVE HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD A SAFE HOLIDAY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA PASSING BY SHOWING SOME LOVE HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD A SAFE HOLIDAY


Thanks for stopping by Big Clyde


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> LOL yeah right ...."I was just bullshiting maaaan....and you know this"
> If I had the spread I would though.
> There's gotta be 20k in Gold Plated parts alone on that thing


What is he askin for it


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

whats good colorado !!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What is he askin for it


I heard it's cheap...Needs a few parts put on but cheap none the less for a Legend of that quality


MEMORIESCC said:


> whats good colorado !!!


What up Big Chris :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I heard it's cheap...Needs a few parts put on but cheap none the less for a Legend of that quality
> 
> What up Big Chris :wave:




My interpretation of cheap is a lil shabby........how cheap is cheap?


----------



## funkycoldmedina68 (Mar 24, 2011)

It ain't that cheap bro he almost had that car sold for a 150,000 plus.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

funkycoldmedina68 said:


> It ain't that cheap bro he almost had that car sold for a 150,000 plus.


:wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

funkycoldmedina68 said:


> It ain't that cheap bro he almost had that car sold for a 150,000 plus.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


*X2 WTF maybe 50k*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

West up Fes MMMMMMMMery ChristMMMMMMMas. Funny i dont even like saying that shit to folks. But i can write it cuz it makes MMMMy stutering thing look cool.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> West up Fes MMMMMMMMery ChristMMMMMMMas. Funny i dont even like saying that shit to folks. But i can write it cuz it makes MMMMy stutering thing look cool.


shit im about to start stuttering MMMMMMMyself!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here's a couple of pics from the toy drive...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

PRIMERA doin' it BIG!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

in the snow, you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Marry Xmas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Marry Xmas


im at the house bro!!! you wanna grab that Roll'n?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...BTW CITY WIDE was out there too wit a gang of cars and toys just didn't get a chance to get pics of them... it was really cold and people were filing in and out and couldn't get pics of everyone sorry


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> *X2 WTF maybe 50k*


 Lost your number wheres the rest of my parts bro i need those a nuckle gaurd for the handle driver side and rear side light driver side...hit me up...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
justus!!!
See you got your account workin lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

funkycoldmedina68 said:


> It ain't that cheap bro he almost had that car sold for a 150,000 plus.


:roflmao:For a hard top lol they dont even hit that on Barret Jackson lmao


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Early Merry Christmas to all clubs and solo riders have a happy new year as well from HITS....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

merry christmas from your local GOODTIMERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we got over 2 feet of snow here it's tore up there ain't no breaking out a ride here lol


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

merry christmas co


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Colorado


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Merry christmas coloRadO


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas Colorado Riders


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Merry ChristMas Big CO!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

merry xmas CO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Well let me be the first to say Happy Honikah and Quanzah. sorry for spelling the shit wrong i cant spell for crap. and one last note for a country founded cuz of religion. We sure forget about folks views in this month with 3 of them in Dec. those bumper stickers are right Freedom is not Free.... CUZ THERE IS NONE. ITS DO WHAT WE DO OR YOU WILL BE CAST OUT. SAYING MERRY CHRISTMAS TO SOME FOLKS IS LIKE CALLING THEM A **** ****** WHAOP **** OR ***. things are changing and folks are fighting for there views and morality words don't hurt but getting your ass kick im sure does. if i have Offended someone PM BUT NO THIS EVEN A MESSENGER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THERE WORDS WHEN YOU CONVERSE WITH ME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*08, Throwback pic, someone posted on my FB, bump.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *08, Throwback pic, someone posted on my FB, bump.*





vynetyme said:


>


Yeah buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 411563
> View attachment 411564
> merry christmas from your local GOODTIMERS














vynetyme said:


>














vynetyme said:


> *08, Throwback pic, someone posted on my FB, bump.*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.I been sick as fu**....Sucks but i'm looking forward to the new year...Gotta get those lifts and undies done before the world ends.... hno:
2012 here we come :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas.I been sick as fu**....Sucks but i'm looking forward to the new year...Gotta get those lifts and undies done before the world ends.... hno:
> 2012 here we come :biggrin:


I figured you missed your hydros


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I figured you missed your hydros


Badly Bro.......Just aint the same


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co everyone have a happy new year :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas.I been sick as fu**....Sucks but i'm looking forward to the new year...Gotta get those lifts and undies done before the world ends.... hno:
> 2012 here we come :biggrin:


baller:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> baller:yes:


I wish ....just trying to catch up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I wish ....just trying to catch up


ill try to catch up to you then:ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ill try to catch up to you then:ninja:


you're there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> you're there


id rather be chromeless than homeless I guess for now, but imma try to get me some soon :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> id rather be chromeless than homeless I guess for now, but imma try to get me some soon :happysad:


That's a GOOD one 
Guess my mentality says it opposite lol/////only live once


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I hate when people say they have F*ing daytons for sale and swear up and down they are the real deal ...then they turn out to be Chinas


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> That's a GOOD one
> Guess my mentality says it opposite lol/////only live once


daycare is the killer for me man, if it wasn't for that I could be riding real clean:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> daycare is the killer for me man, if it wasn't for that I could be riding real clean:nicoderm:


Imma start a Daycare.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Imma start a Daycare.... :biggrin:


you got time:|


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> you got time:|


:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GT FAM hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas GT up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up GT FAM hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas GT up


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

I need some 6 lug knockoff adapters if anybody got some they need to get rid of let me kno
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> id rather be chromeless than homeless I guess for now, but imma try to get me some soon :happysad:


_I'm going for broke lol_


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> _I'm going for broke lol_


Too late for me....I got 4 kids and 9 babies mommas.....do the math.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> sup co everyone have a happy new year :wave:


hope you have a happy new year also and don't forget to stop by with your lady to drink a few with me saturday.

everyone else in the CO have a happy and safe new years


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Well...I know these forums will be dead these next couple of days. Just wanted to wish everyone nothing but the best in 2012....thanks for all the memories in 2011! 

Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Mesa's coming up quick!!!!
First stop on the LRM tour....Let's do this......AZ Bound!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy New Years fellas I hope 2011 was good and may 2012 be even better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Happy New Years fellas I hope 2011 was good and may 2012 be even better


Same to you Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy New Years COLOWRADO be safe.......


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Happy New Years COLOWRADO be safe.......


same to you homie


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

happy new year co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT everyone be safe tonight!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a safe and sane new Years Colorado.May everyones New Year be blessed with Health and Wealth.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Have a safe and sane new Years Colorado.May everyones New Year be blessed with Health and Wealth.


thanks and same to you homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LFTED84 said:


> same to you homie


Thanks man


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Have fun tonight fellas and stay safe..happy new years:barf:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy New Years COLORADO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy new years CO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy New years GT FAM and all the co RIDERZ


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

New Years Happiez Colorado!!! You cant these great days go to waste, so here is some photo's from a daily driver



























[/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

topic stays dead... lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Picked up my babygirls some new bikes........


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> True,hopefully he really sold it


Just waiting on transport to pick the vert up...money is already paid. Car is going to the Land Down Under...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> topic stays dead... lol





Anson72 said:


> View attachment 415344


No lie :yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Picked up my babygirls some new bikes........


Nice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> :wave:


What's up fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Just waiting on transport to pick the vert up...money is already paid. Car is going to the Land Down Under...


Yeah .That's great news.He told me earlier this week.
His new project will definately be a keeper. :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody know someone that wants to rent out a trailer to haul my booger for the AZ Show?
I'd rather give the monies to a Rider than a company.*


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

OKC PASSING BY HOPE ALL IS WELL. READY FOR A NEW YEAR AND TO MEET MORE OF THE FAMILY. BUMP FOR 2012


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> OKC PASSING BY HOPE ALL IS WELL. READY FOR A NEW YEAR AND TO MEET MORE OF THE FAMILY. BUMP FOR 2012


What up Big Clyde....Thanks for stopping by Bro :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Nice


Thanks Josh....Hows life bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

any body need any welding or reinforcement or anything hit me up times are slow ill beat any deal around just let me know.... hope all you builders are makin progress cant wait to see what CO pulls out this year 2012!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Picked up my babygirls some new bikes........


 Real nice Ricky, some of the best Christmas Presents ive seen this year bro, true lowrider at heart :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Real nice Ricky, some of the best Christmas Presents ive seen this year bro, true lowrider at heart :thumbsup:


Thnks scott.... It really bothered me last year when we went to the super show in denver and we took their old bikes and the didnt win anything and my daughters kept asking dad why didnt we win anything.... But it taught them a lesson I guess that they cant win all the time........But they were really excited... I want RUTHLESS and my family to family oriented car club.....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Picked up my babygirls some new bikes........


nice bikes ricky


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so whats adan working on now??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that dispicable me bike is cool I did a bmx scooter for my kid for christmas....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that dispicable me bike is cool I did a bmx scooter for my kid for christmas....


I like it bro I remember riding a scooter like that when i was a kid......I really enjoy including my daughters and my wife in my lowriding buisness.......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks Josh....Hows life bro


Its going bro, just rolling wit the punches. How about you man, its gotta be nice to be back in the states. How the Lincoln coming?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Its going bro, just rolling wit the punches. How about you man, its gotta be nice to be back in the states. How the Lincoln coming?


Yea it feels good but all great things come to an end I have to leave this sat to go back but I will be back right before cinco....The lincoln is coming along I got the transmission fixed and one of the guys in the club is gonna take the undercarriage off for me this next coming weekends and send it to get chromed while the that is happening another club member is gonna paint all the jams,trunk, and belly I gave it to my wife so she wants it pink LOL.... I have bigger things in store for me.......Just trying to manage getting all that done plus get us in a nice house....How is the Lac...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Yea it feels good but all great things come to an end I have to leave this sat to go back but I will be back right before cinco....The lincoln is coming along I got the transmission fixed and one of the guys in the club is gonna take the undercarriage off for me this next coming weekends and send it to get chromed while the that is happening another club member is gonna paint all the jams,trunk, and belly I gave it to my wife so she wants it pink LOL.... I have bigger things in store for me.......Just trying to manage getting all that done plus get us in a nice house....How is the Lac...


cadi got some issues at the moment, lol :yessad: nothing too major just gotta find time, money, and space to fix it


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BUMP for BIG C.O.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

orangecrush719 said:


> nice bikes ricky


 opps wrong person


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup couffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:drama::inout:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> :drama::inout:


that bored homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> that bored homie


Whats good brother...nah...not too bad....just been really dead in here since LIL changed its format.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt


I ended up buying her a china 110 lol it's fast and it's a 4 stroke so I really like it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I ended up buying her a china 110 lol it's fast and it's a 4 stroke so I really like it.


How much was that and where did you buy it from...im looking for one for my son


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I ended up buying her a china 110 lol it's fast and it's a 4 stroke so I really like it.


That's cool she will like it, I would like to buy another stock 50 just to have fun with


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> How much was that and where did you buy it from...im looking for one for my son


I paid 200 bought it from some peeps in Pueblo starts on first kick looks new minus the body but I ordered new plastics only paid 10 bux on a wining bid for them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> That's cool she will like it, I would like to buy another stock 50 just to have fun with


I think so too but she's a little afraid of it right now because she seen me hauling ass on it but when it's nice I know she'll ride it she'll start slow I'll kick it in second and let her ride it like that then teach her the gears. Where is that vid of you riding a wheelie down santa fe on yours?? how fast does that little 50 carry you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I think so too but she's a little afraid of it right now because she seen me hauling ass on it but when it's nice I know she'll ride it she'll start slow I'll kick it in second and let her ride it like that then teach her the gears. Where is that vid of you riding a wheelie down santa fe on yours?? how fast does that little 50 carry you


I don't know who has it and my bike did around 45. I rode wheelies everywhere on that bike, its actually on cl for 8 bills


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody want to buy some stock upper and lower a arms for a 65


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I paid 200 bought it from some peeps in Pueblo starts on first kick looks new minus the body but I ordered new plastics only paid 10 bux on a wining bid for them


There was a place in westminster mall that had these and the little 4 wheelers too. Not sure if its still there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I don't know who has it and my bike did around 45. I rode wheelies everywhere on that bike, its actually on cl for 8 bills


this 110 does about 45 of corse it's a 4 stroke so not as fast as a 2 stroke but I don't have to mess with gas oil mix here it is with a new body kit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> There was a place in westminster mall that had these and the little 4 wheelers too. Not sure if its still there


cool she also has a polaris 90cc atv damn spoiled kid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Played the $5 machine today "like a boss"*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this 110 does about 45 of corse it's a 4 stroke so not as fast as a 2 stroke but I don't have to mess with gas oil mix here it is with a new body kit


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got some 13" Gold spoke Gold Nipple Pre-Stamped 88 spoke daytons
Not show but in vert nice condition.
No road rash but it looks as if someone wasn't too accurate with a hammer.Not bad looking at all.
A few spokes are faded.
All hold air.Tires are optional as well but 2 are in need of exchange soon.
Banged up China Knock Offs are optional $400 FIRM...















































*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Played the $5 machine today "like a boss"*
> View attachment 417352


so how much did you win


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so how much did you win


$2K


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I paid 200 bought it from some peeps in Pueblo starts on first kick looks new minus the body but I ordered new plastics only paid 10 bux on a wining bid for them


Nice...I gotta keep an eye out. Thanks brother.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> $2K


 

Congrats


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> There was a place in westminster mall that had these and the little 4 wheelers too. Not sure if its still there


What is this "Westminster Mall" you speak of?!?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Played the $5 machine today "like a boss"*
> View attachment 417352


I've said it before, ill say it again....I need to get laid off:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I've said it before, ill say it again....I need to get laid off:biggrin:



Lol you a foolio

people gonna trip when they see chrome undies and me on Unemployment.....God bless America!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Lol you a foolio
> 
> people gonna trip when they see chrome undies and me on Unemployment.....God bless America!!!!


Yea buddy...............:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Lol you a foolio
> 
> people gonna trip when they see chrome undies and me on Unemployment.....God bless America!!!!


If you go there every two weeks you don't have to get a job, you will be a professional gambler on your tax return. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Lunch Time Bump


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cool she also has a polaris 90cc atv damn spoiled kid


lol sounds like she has the life!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> What is this "Westminster Mall" you speak of?!?


Oh ya! I heard they tore it down. Hey Roy if you still have those at the end of the month I may be interested. I will be in denver.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Oh ya! I heard they tore it down. Hey Roy if you still have those at the end of the month I may be interested. I will be in denver.


Sorry bro they're Sold


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Sorry bro they're Sold


Its all good bro. Prob shouldnt spend the money right now anyway


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Little year in review in pics that I have for 2011...give this page a lil life


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Thanks for the pics.


Yessir....thats all I have for now. I gotta say 2011 was a good year. Sounds like we have a lot of Colorado cars busting out in 2012....looking forward to this year!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

PG 2 WTF.....................:thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice pics Ceez*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt where has everybody been???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt where has everybody been???


*Getting ready for 2012 *:wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Nice pics Ceez*


Thanks brother...how have you been ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother...how have you been ?


Doing GOOD bRO ,thanks for asking.
Just trying to get the booger to look presentable in Mesa .How you and the Fam been dog?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Doing GOOD bRO ,thanks for asking.
> Just trying to get the booger to look presentable in Mesa .How you and the Fam been dog?


Family is doing good brother .....trying to finish the six so I could at least cruise with everyone else ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up co RIDERZ


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Getting ready to schedule The Annual CityWide Kickback for this year...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Getting ready to schedule The Annual CityWide Kickback for this year...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Family is doing good brother .....trying to finish the six so I could at least cruise with everyone else ...


GOOD to hear Ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts crack'n!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://ogden.craigslist.org/cto/2793029529.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> http://ogden.craigslist.org/cto/2793029529.html


looks just like yours!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> looks just like yours!


:buttkick:
Whats up ceez, nice pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :buttkick:
> Whats up ceez, nice pics


What's good brother ... How are you


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> What's good brother ... How are you


just staying busy at work, haven't had time for much else :happysad:
how's the 66 coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice day today....Got the boot done and took the Booger out for a strollo like a cholo


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> Getting ready to schedule The Annual CityWide Kickback for this year...


Let us know as soon as you know the date bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Nice day today....Got the boot done and took the Booger out for a strollo like a cholo


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> looks just like yours!


:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


>


Any luck on the paint Bro?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody in COLOWRADO do engraving......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Any luck on the paint Bro?


Hey Roy you got Randy's email address I need to get some interior done.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> just staying busy at work, haven't had time for much else :happysad:
> how's the 66 coming along?


Its slow going....I keep adding more details to the car just prolonging the build......how's yours coming along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Anybody in COLOWRADO do engraving......


The guy who does all the masterpiece stuff still does it in Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Hey Roy you got Randy's email address I need to get some interior done.....


He don't do computers bro....but here's his number....719-646-6631....he don't wake up til like noon or after....hit him up


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Nice day today....Got the boot done and took the Booger out for a strollo like a cholo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> The guy who does all the masterpiece stuff still does it in Denver


You got contact info for him.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> He don't do computers bro....but here's his number....719-646-6631....he don't wake up til like noon or after....hit him up


I cant really call him from here but I will have my wife do it thanks bro....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Any luck on the paint Bro?


Im working on it, trying to do it cheap for you but kinda hard when everything is being tracked through the computers, ill let you know what I come up with bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Its slow going....I keep adding more details to the car just prolonging the build......how's yours coming along?


slow going as well, paying for christmas/kids birthday is proving to be tough so car has been waiting. Trying to come up with a paint plan right now since I can do that the easiest, got some tranny issues to handle first before I get it to my shop...ill make something happen


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I cant really call him from here but I will have my wife do it thanks bro....


I have a guy who is doin my engraving...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> slow going as well, paying for christmas/kids birthday is proving to be tough so car has been waiting. Trying to come up with a paint plan right now since I can do that the easiest, got some tranny issues to handle first before I get it to my shop...ill make something happen


Yea....we are still recovering from xmas and birthdays as well so I feel your pain. If you need any help with anything bro just let me know.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I have a guy who is doin my engraving...
> View attachment 419667


 Is he in colorado if so can I get his email address or can u talk to him for me and I have a couple 12 inch bike parts and I want to see how much for my undies on my 96 linc would be.....Thanks ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Im working on it, trying to do it cheap for you but kinda hard when everything is being tracked through the computers, ill let you know what I come up with bro


Cool let me know.Trying to get this stuff payed for before I start getting lotioned up(No Joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Is he in colorado if so can I get his email address or can u talk to him for me and I have a couple 12 inch bike parts and I want to see how much for my undies on my 96 linc would be.....Thanks ceez


Yea...here in Colorado. Its our club brother Norman.

[email protected]


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...here in Colorado. Its our club brother Norman.
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks Ceez I am gonna send him and email now.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yea....we are still recovering from xmas and birthdays as well so I feel your pain. If you need any help with anything bro just let me know.


Appreciate that bro:h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


Sup brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks Ceez I am gonna send him and email now.....


Right on bro...let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Appreciate that bro:h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> I have a guy who is doin my engraving...
> View attachment 419667


That looks sick! He's gettin down!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> That looks sick! He's gettin down!


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning homies. Its been a minute. One of the fellow Primera homies, Evander, is selling a clean clean clean 85 Buick Regal. No bullshit this car is in very good shape. the only thing I can see wrong with it is the top of the hood, trunk, and roof are faded and the pin striping is coming off but other than that its ready. Id by this car if I didnt have 2 under construction. Just needs 13's and paint. Ill try to post a picture of it if I can figure out how to do it. this car is a steal at 2700.00 and im sure thats negotiable. Let me know if you are interested with your info and ill get you connected. Peace


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning CO ! Good luck Pat on your sale ! Let me know if anyone wants to buy a 61 impala! 3039468256 Javier


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

77montecarlo719 said:


> Good morning homies. Its been a minute. One of the fellow Primera homies, Evander, is selling a clean clean clean 85 Buick Regal. No bullshit this car is in very good shape. the only thing I can see wrong with it is the top of the hood, trunk, and roof are faded and the pin striping is coming off but other than that its ready. Id by this car if I didnt have 2 under construction. Just needs 13's and paint. Ill try to post a picture of it if I can figure out how to do it. this car is a steal at 2700.00 and im sure thats negotiable. Let me know if you are interested with your info and ill get you connected. Peace


Shoot me some pics bro my little sister needs a ride.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


Was up wit u fess hit me up


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

:420::420::420::420::shh:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> He don't do computers bro....but here's his number....719-646-6631....he don't wake up til like noon or after....hit him up


I was startin to think that number was top secret lmao


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

i need fenders and a bed and some misc. parts for a 66 gmc if anybody knows of any out there let me know please....found a guy in crowley on craigslist but some was a little pricy for its condition...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt


WHERE'S MY RIMZ BRO!:squint:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

candy n chrome


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat co can we get hop co or do we wait til goodfriday 1980 caprice 73 in


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

And its a single 3 hits


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey scottie better bust out hard my nephew is goin all out on his 66 old school


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD TIMES CC will be opening a Denver Chapter as well as a Pueblo Chapter this year.They are currently in their prospect phases.If anyone has any questions,concerns,comments, or interest in the Car Club you are more than welcome to contact me via my info in my signature.We appreciate the support and are very honored to be spreading our insights,views,and Family values to the Lowrider community across Colorado.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Wat co can we get hop co or do we wait til goodfriday 1980 caprice 73 in


I know you're new to Lay it Low....But we have a saying here homie...."Pics or it didn't happen"....



post pics of it up in the air :thumbsup:

GOOD to see you on LIL dog.....Look forward to seeing that Box do it's thang this year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *GOOD TIMES CC will be opening a Denver Chapter as well as a Pueblo Chapter this year.They are currently in their prospect phases.If anyone has any questions,concerns,comments, or interest in the Car Club you are more than welcome to contact me via my info in my signature.We appreciate the support and are very honored to be spreading our insights,views,and Family values to the Lowrider community across Colorado.*


:thumbsup:I got that for you bro, ill let you know how much tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :thumbsup:I got that for you bro, ill let you know how much tomorrow


Cool appreciate it very mucho,and just talked to Julian he is interested in your old rims....give him a text he don't answer phone calls


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


> WHERE'S MY RIMZ BRO!:squint:



They must of got lost in the mail


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just picked up a *GOOD*ie for da Booger...... :biggrin:

Should go GOOD together

She's getting there.....one part at a *TIME*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^:wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Cool appreciate it very mucho,and just talked to Julian he is interested in your old rims....give him a text he don't answer phone calls


Ok bro, I don't know if I wanna change them just yet:dunno:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Just picked up a *GOOD*ie for da Booger...... :biggrin:
> 
> Should go GOOD together
> 
> She's getting there.....one part at a *TIME*


Nice, How you going to see it without the juice?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Nice, How you going to see it without the juice?


It will be juiced....eventually :happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Just picked up a *GOOD*ie for da Booger...... :biggrin:
> 
> Should go GOOD together
> 
> She's getting there.....one part at a *TIME*






Did you go to new mex and pick it up this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Did you go to new mex and pick it up this weekend


Nah our NM Chapter picked it up for me.they are gonna bring it up inna few weeks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Ok bro, I don't know if I wanna change them just yet:dunno:


I'm sure he wont mind waiting.He wants em for his 69 Rag


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> It will be juiced....eventually :happysad:


Maybe a couple more trips to the casino? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 421991
> candy n chrome


lookin good brother....:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Baller i nedd to start a cartel to keep up wit u guys!!! Lookin good


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Nah our NM Chapter picked it up for me.they are gonna bring it up inna few weeks


That's cool it looks nice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

..................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> That's cool it looks nice


It's ok I guess .....just trying to catch up to yous guys.....one lil part at a time


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Hey scottie better bust out hard my nephew is goin all out on his 66 old school


you know i frame off everything i own this one will take awile got BIG plans for it....yall got any extra parts let me know....cant wait to see it and the box this year :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 421991
> candy n chrome


DAMN okay i see you got right to work..:thumbsup: Hows the 10 comin???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Just picked up a *GOOD*ie for da Booger...... :biggrin:
> 
> Should go GOOD together
> 
> She's getting there.....one part at a *TIME*


:wow: :thumbsup: Matches well...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO? I sent out some parts to get plated today from a chromer that does triple. Prices are a little bit more, but still within the budget. I will be posting pics as soon as i get them back. Lookin to get the best quality product at the best price for us CO ridaz. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sum old school for them real players


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> you know i frame off everything i own this one will take awile got BIG plans for it....yall got any extra parts let me know....cant wait to see it and the box this year :thumbsup:


whats krakin foo pm me your number been tryin to talk to my hommie


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up colo low lows wat good in the hood any looking to buy a cadi


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> any body need any welding or reinforcement or anything hit me up times are slow ill beat any deal around just let me know.... hope all you builders are makin progress cant wait to see what CO pulls out this year 2012!!!!!


Wat up bro this eric hit me up got a ? For u pm me ur number


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up big fes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> [/QUO


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

elonzo said:


> fesboogie said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUO
> ...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up everyone I got a set of all gold 72 spoke pre stamped Daytons for sale 800 0b0 call mike 720-628-2419


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I got 6 cash right now dog lmk


Baller


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> I got 6 cash right now dog lmk


they are tight as fukk get them on the drop


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Roy sorry bro i had a offer of 675 already but I thought about this and looked at the prices that other Daytons are selling for and I have these priced alot lower so really need to get the 800 or just throw them on my fleetwood


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:facepalm: ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Wheeler dealer:ninja:


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

What up bro I pm you hit me up :dunno:


elonzo said:


> Wat up colo low lows wat good in the hood any looking to buy a cadi


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> Whats up everyone I got a set of all gold 72 spoke pre stamped Daytons for sale 800 0b0 call mike 720-628-2419


 sold.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> sold.


Whoever got these wud u b interested in selling 1 I got 3 n need 1 to complete a set


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up homies info the big co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:
*GOOD morning Colorado
Let's get this Season crackin this year!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Mr.Kush


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 425065
> 
> :biggrin:


Damn those are meaty.
Post pics when you get em on
How mush was dey?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:
> *GOOD morning Colorado
> Let's get this Season crackin this year!*



What's up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up roy


Not much Chuck just trying to get motivated for the upcoming Car Show Season.
How you been Dog?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Not much Chuck just trying to get motivated for the upcoming Car Show Season.
> How you been Dog?


Just been tryin to stay busy but this time of the year is always kinda slow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Just been tryin to stay busy but this time of the year is always kinda slow.


I hear ya
I'm just trying to accumulate this undercarriage through the off-season.
times are rough :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Damn those are meaty.
> Post pics when you get em on
> How mush was dey?


There milestars, the same kind I had on my car last season. I got them for wholesale...let's just say they were what they used to cost a couple years ago:shh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody got deals on chrome motors???


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> I hear ya
> I'm just trying to accumulate this undercarriage through the off-season.
> times are rough :happysad:


Yes they are I'm gonna build my frame first and then do the body


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 425065
> 
> :biggrin:


look like milestars.... tractor grippin tires... they dont looks to good on 13s. my .02 anyway


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> I hear ya
> I'm just trying to accumulate this undercarriage through the off-season.
> times are rough :happysad:


Hey bro, my homie has the matching cross member and tranny dust cover that matches your new nalgitas :naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> look like milestars.... tractor grippin tires... they dont looks to good on 13s. my .02 anyway


just get three wheeled to death anyway. No 520s for me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

520s are over rated


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning colorado!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 520s are over rated


Over priced for me:yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Goodmorning colorado!!!


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> just get three wheeled to death anyway. No 520s for me


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Hey bro, my homie has the matching cross member and tranny dust cover that matches your new nalgitas :naughty:


Maybe if it was the arms or something that can be seen.My Booger aint going on no turntable or jackstands.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Over priced for me:yessad:


ya thats no lie my boy bought some and I told him not to and 2 of them messed up like right away so he had to get 2 more and I was like I told you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya thats no lie my boy bought some and I told him not to and 2 of them messed up like right away so he had to get 2 more and I was like I told you


I've heard strories on both sides....Couple of the guys in the Club have the old 2 plys and swear by them.Now they have the 4 plys so I'm waiting for feedback on them....but $600 for tires is baller status if you ask me....for 13's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss the $25 Cornells :tears:
SHOULDA JUST KEPT MY LAST SET i SOLD IN A CORNER


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Firestone 380's for me All day!!! T T T for Big C.O.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

El Callejero said:


> Firestone 380's for me All day!!! T T T for Big C.O.


FR 380's are what I have on my car. Hard to find though. Next set of tires I get will be Coker 520's


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> I've heard strories on both sides....Couple of the guys in the Club have the old 2 plys and swear by them.Now they have the 4 plys so I'm waiting for feedback on them....but $600 for tires is baller status if you ask me....for 13's


Get use to it, in a couple of years we will looking back wishing that we could find tires for $600. Get ready for $1000 a set in a couple of years. :tears:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


What's up bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> just get three wheeled to death anyway. No 520s for me


:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I miss the $25 Cornells :tears:
> SHOULDA JUST KEPT MY LAST SET i SOLD IN A CORNER


Me too i got one set left for this season....puttin em on the S10


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Get use to it, in a couple of years we will looking back wishing that we could find tires for $600. Get ready for $1000 a set in a couple of years. :tears:


they have Blackwalls all day long.Imma have to invest in a Whitewall maker


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> they have Blackwalls all day long.Imma have to invest in a Whitewall maker


Just go full show and your tires will last forever!!! Jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Just go full show and your tires will last forever!!! Jk


edited because I seen the JK


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

I need 1 all gold 72 13x7 Dayton if any1 in pueblo or near by has 1 let me know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Hey bro, my homie has the matching cross member and tranny dust cover that matches your new nalgitas :naughty:


Out of curiosity...What's he asking for those?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


ol school spuds


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll trade these for 1 all gold http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2813205695.html


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84regal said:


> I'll trade these for 1 all gold http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2813205695.html


whats the shape one those I have a brother with those wheels he might want one for a spare


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats the shape one those I have a brother with those wheels he might want one for a spare


1 wheel is real clean the other 1 has a little curb Mark not 2 bad though. The gold and chrome still looks nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One day I'll have my 72's :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84regal said:


> 1 wheel is real clean the other 1 has a little curb Mark not 2 bad though. The gold and chrome still looks nice


my brother will be hitting you up maybe you guys can make a deal his D's are clean clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> One day I'll have my 72's :happysad:


get sum 72 spoke china's dog. I'd like to have sum cross laced either some WWK or them double cross laced chinas


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

elonzo said:


> Wat up homies


You still selling your LAC......


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

elonzo said:


> Wat up homies


You get that lift figured out ??


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> What up CO? I sent out some parts to get plated today from a chromer that does triple. Prices are a little bit more, but still within the budget. I will be posting pics as soon as i get them back. Lookin to get the best quality product at the best price for us CO ridaz. :thumbsup:


Post pics let me know i got some things bout ready to go...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

SNEEK PEEK COLORADO ......FULL CUSTOM . BUILT FOR THE THE STREET NOT THE TRAILER..... AND YES THERE IS A NEW HOPPER IN THE WORKS... FEET NOT INCHES....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 426340
> View attachment 426341
> View attachment 426342
> View attachment 426343
> SNEEK PEEK COLORADO ......FULL CUSTOM . BUILT FOR THE THE STREET NOT THE TRAILER..... AND YES THERE IS A NEW HOPPER IN THE WORKS... FEET NOT INCHES....


Lookin good Buma


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 426340
> View attachment 426341
> View attachment 426342
> View attachment 426343
> SNEEK PEEK COLORADO ......FULL CUSTOM . BUILT FOR THE THE STREET NOT THE TRAILER..... AND YES THERE IS A NEW HOPPER IN THE WORKS... FEET NOT INCHES....


Looking GOOD Buma.....you keeping em on their toes.I hear a Car Club in Greeley was coming out with a 60"+ hopper also


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 426340
> View attachment 426341
> View attachment 426342
> View attachment 426343
> SNEEK PEEK COLORADO ......FULL CUSTOM . BUILT FOR THE THE STREET NOT THE TRAILER..... AND YES THERE IS A NEW HOPPER IN THE WORKS... FEET NOT INCHES....


Nice.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*If anybody is interested in Transport to the Mesa Show.The homie has the connection on a Transport for $550 Round trip....Get at me if you're interested*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TtT


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 426340
> View attachment 426341
> View attachment 426342
> View attachment 426343
> SNEEK PEEK COLORADO ......FULL CUSTOM . BUILT FOR THE THE STREET NOT THE TRAILER..... AND YES THERE IS A NEW HOPPER IN THE WORKS... FEET NOT INCHES....


Lookin good...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Looking GOOD Buma.....you keeping em on their toes.I hear a Car Club in Greeley was coming out with a 60"+ hopper also


Heard there was one in pueblo hittin that too but never seen it ..."pics or it didnt happen" lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody around here have a clean gas tank for a 65


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Does anybody around here have a clean gas tank for a 65


There's a place in denver that sells new ones for like $100-$120...They are on Craigslist


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Heard there was one in pueblo hittin that too but never seen it ..."pics or it didnt happen" lol


I heard that too......i aint seen it, don't think i will either. :loco:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's a chrome motor cost joe??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> There's a place in denver that sells new ones for like $100-$120...They are on Craigslist


 post a link roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey mr.hits when u can afford a piston or adex even a real lowrider s-10 haha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn somebody got there feelings hurt/\


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up fam


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> What's a chrome motor cost joe??


$105


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> post a link roy


303-719-7848


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> I heard that too......i aint seen it, don't think i will either. :loco:


 will c summer is almost here it takes more then just a pump and a adex to be a hopper... Like JUST CASUAL SAYS SHOW UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP..... LET THEM HATE ON THE S-10 because the one im build'n is going to bust there ASS.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Its gett'n hot in here!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Buma, Joe, Scottie & everyone else!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn everybody already disappeared???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Buma, Joe, Scottie & everyone else!!!


whats happenin fes dogg...is a little tense in here today:wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> damn everybody already disappeared???


Not me I'm in here a few times throughout the day. What's been goin fes?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up big M fam haven't. Been in here for a min.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Buma, Joe, Scottie & everyone else!!!


 what up pimpn im here just at the shop workn on the monto..


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We can bring a truck if that what yalls want hopefully the s10 's do 113 its ranger no weight and no pistons gonna be a summer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Speaking of tense...I got a message from Swiph...

"SWIPH TOLD ME TO TELL YALL ALL HE'LL BE BACK ON HERE TALKIN SHIT IN BOUT 12 MONTHS  hno:"


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Hey mr.hits when u can afford a piston or adex even a real lowrider s-10 haha


wheres your piston and adex at o and your real lowrider :dunno:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheres yours lowriders oh wait u rip people so they take ur lowriders ha ha and we build em


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Heres a couple street hoppers thats why most yalls call me help and advise the only tip we have for yall build it dont buy it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And the Colorado topic has been resurrected! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Cutty


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

IF u aint got switches dont even say shit how many motors u go threw oh wait ours dont burn same motor since day 1 maybe yalls should learn more before u run ur mouth


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Hey mr.hits when u can afford a piston or adex even a real lowrider s-10 haha


LOL i took 1st with my s-10 at every MAJOR car show last season what you tryin to say??? Real lowrider hahaha my shit stays HEAVY IN THE STREETS!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> will c summer is almost here it takes more then just a pump and a adex to be a hopper... Like JUST CASUAL SAYS SHOW UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP..... LET THEM HATE ON THE S-10 because the one im build'n is going to bust there ASS.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> We can bring a truck if that what yalls want hopefully the s10 's do 113 its ranger no weight and no pistons gonna be a summer


 i looked this truck over in alamosa with its chimayaso piston pump lol...and his silver blue 64....those cars are from New Mexico lol....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Heres a couple street hoppers thats why most yalls call me help and advise the only tip we have for yall build it dont buy it


you guys hopping the orange truck now, it wasnt even juiced last year...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

coLOWrado ..BUMPER CHECK'N


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Buma, Joe, Scottie & everyone else!!!


Wat up big M hows the builds comin??? Just bout to toss the 69 on the rotiserrie and finish strapping this frame up, even tho i cant afford a piston or adex LMAO.....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Buma, Joe, Scottie & everyone else!!!


Heard you sold the regal??? Hows the cutty comin??


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lmao ur the one told us u had adex and piston so feb 6 lets hop at the park in springs and if u want we can bring
64 and truck


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Lmao ur the one told us u had adex and piston so feb 6 lets hop at the park in springs and if u want we can bring
> 64 and truck


I had one bro but to be honest id rather be cruising than hopping ill leave that up to yall, Buma and you are the only ones i see building hoppers but ive hopped my street truck not saying ill clown or even win but ill do it for the show or on the ave...:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna try to get this back on the streets...


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol coo guys see yalls at next show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think CityWide will be coming out with the first event of the year.Might be wrong but I can't wait... :biggrin:
2012 Season is coming soon...Hopefully the groundhog doesn't see his shadow


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Lol coo guys see yalls at next show


:thumbsup: If yall got any extra truck parts or a spot that has some let me know im still lookin...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I think CityWide will be coming out with the first event of the year.Might be wrong but I can't wait... :biggrin:
> 2012 Season is coming soon...Hopefully the groundhog doesn't see his shadow


CO is getting anxious.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:h5:^^


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I had one bro but to be honest id rather be cruising than hopping ill leave that up to yall, Buma and you are the only ones i see building hoppers but ive hopped my street truck not saying ill clown or even win but ill do it for the show or on the ave...:thumbsup:



Don't forget about fes, I know his car will be hittin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> whats happenin fes dogg...is a little tense in here today:wow:


RIGHT LOL... how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Not me I'm in here a few times throughout the day. What's been goin fes?


Same ol' working & tryin' to build some clean cars!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Wat up big M fam haven't. Been in here for a min.


Whuts happenin' faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Speaking of tense...I got a message from Swiph...
> 
> "SWIPH TOLD ME TO TELL YALL ALL HE'LL BE BACK ON HERE TALKIN SHIT IN BOUT 12 MONTHS  hno:"


CAN'T WAIT!!! LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> And the Colorado topic has been resurrected! :biggrin:


X2 LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up big M hows the builds comin??? Just bout to toss the 69 on the rotiserrie and finish strapping this frame up, even tho i cant afford a piston or adex LMAO.....


Cant wait to see whut you do wit it!!! I know another '69 in the city makin' alot of progress bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Heard you sold the regal??? Hows the cutty comin??


yeah regal is goin to AZ & the cutty is being finished in AZ!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I think CityWide will be coming out with the first event of the year.Might be wrong but I can't wait... :biggrin:
> 2012 Season is coming soon...Hopefully the groundhog doesn't see his shadow


whuts the deal wit cinco? anybody goin'?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Don't forget about fes, I know his car will be hittin


everybody knows im the BIGGEST CHIPPER in the state!!! LMAO... How's the '65 & Sean's '64? any news on those?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Cant wait to see whut you do wit it!!! I know another '69 in the city makin' alot of progress bro!!!


I know of one also....without a dome light


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I know of one also....without a dome light


Is he workin' on it???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Chippers are people too ..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Is he workin' on it???


Yeah it's coming along


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> Chippers are people too ..


thank you Buma!!! you guys in overdrive on the Monte!!! comin' along fast!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah it's coming along


I know he got the other car too, wasn't sure which one he was workin' on...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow...I took a three hour nap and missed two pages on LIL...maybe im still dreamin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I know he got the other car too, wasn't sure which one he was workin' on...


He's actually working on both Bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> He's actually working on both Bro


Good to hear!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Roy...hows El Moco coming?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Wow...I took a three hour nap and missed two pages on LIL...maybe im still dreamin?


lol I did a whole page by myself cuz I miss this shit!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What up cousin Fes?!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What up cousin Fes?!?


nada hermano same ol'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nada hermano same ol'!!!


you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Roy...hows El Moco coming?


Going in soon to get the steering wheel,skirts,and a panel painted.......Da Booger should be ready for AZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Working papo...you know me. I might be back down in the Springs again on Saturday, if so, I will hit you up to pick up a RollN.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I did a whole page by myself cuz I miss this shit!!!


Alot of people getting hyped up like Scotty said........I know we got 6 cars alone getting some touch ups to major overhauls for AZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Going in soon to get the steering wheel,skirts,and a panel painted.......Da Booger should be ready for AZ


Nice! How many of the Good Timers going out to AZ? Im still trying to decide if I am going to make it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Nice! How many of the Good Timers going out to AZ? Im still trying to decide if I am going to make it.


6 so far hopefully more after our meeting next Saturday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> 6 so far hopefully more after our meeting next Saturday


:thumbsup: Good stuff Roy!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> thank you Buma!!! you guys in overdrive on the Monte!!! comin' along fast!!!


 yes sir have a lot of help from the homies a complete face lift body paint trunk undies tryn for az if not it will be done for denver...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> yes sir have a lot of help from the homies a complete face lift body paint trunk undies tryn for az if not it will be done for denver...


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Wheres yours lowriders oh wait u rip people so they take ur lowriders ha ha and we build em


foo please u been talkin shit for years we all are still waitin for u to pull up in somethin thats built not gettin built in the parking lot and wheres My rides chillen at MY shop o and buildin wait till u see what i been workin on 63 ss rag(homies),42 fleetline aerosedan(homies), 87ttop ls(mine) 77 2 door box chevy ect ect o and bought 93 fleetwood clownin any in the state u must of missed my 84 ttop done up and my fully restored 63 ss or my 86 ls fully built by me so keep talkin while i keep hoppin and let me see that box chevy lay out:uh:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

sold rides traded rides built rides bought rides but shit all my rides


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> everybody knows im the BIGGEST CHIPPER in the state!!! LMAO... How's the '65 & Sean's '64? any news on those?


I've been workin on my car slowly but surely, and seans is a work in progress to. I've been postin pics on my fb


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are old cars and most of them are wickeds cars and that ls monte is junk twised ass frame the 64never had a titlle none of your car and pull a new car this caprice is fresh homie lers hopp bett a 1000 and your car see whos hoppin now


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

I got something for this Foo talking all this shit on here.. saying those are all his rides lol shit homie they ain't yours...I'm ready to hop all day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

what u talkin about foo i bought the 63 cash stacks homie built the ls no twisted frame fully straped frame u no what it was u dont got to lie to kick it all my rides foo all titles do i need to post pics for the haters or wat ask tha homie foo check the books all i got now is this fleetwood and my 87 ttop ls but still clownin anything u bring i got a stack on that for sure


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

80kos said:


> I got something for this Foo talking all this shit on here.. saying those are all his rides lol shit homie they ain't yours...I'm ready to hop all day


:buttkick:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's really goin on in the CSPRINGS we anit known for hatein do what u do and let your ride speak for itself fuk the rest..built,bought,jacked,or what ever it don't matter I anit did shit to my ride lololol


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

Mister.D719 said:


> What's really goin on in the CSPRINGS we anit known for hatein do what u do and let your ride speak for itself fuk the rest..built,bought,jacked,or what ever it don't matter I anit did shit to my ride lololol


uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> uffin:uffin:uffin:


That fleet goes hard trade u for the caprice I know u got it for the low


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

cant even do it doggie gotta bust out hard this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Working papo...you know me. I might be back down in the Springs again on Saturday, if so, I will hit you up to pick up a RollN.


LMK im in D-town all the time too if you need me to meet you...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Alot of people getting hyped up like Scotty said........I know we got 6 cars alone getting some touch ups to major overhauls for AZ


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> yes sir have a lot of help from the homies a complete face lift body paint trunk undies tryn for az if not it will be done for denver...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I've been workin on my car slowly but surely, and seans is a work in progress to. I've been postin pics on my fb


im'ma have to look for you on FB bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> What's really goin on in the CSPRINGS we anit known for hatein do what u do and let your ride speak for itself fuk the rest..built,bought,jacked,or what ever it don't matter I anit did shit to my ride lololol


yessur!!! Whut up D, Manuel & Joe!!! guess everyone cant wait till summer!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LMK im in D-town all the time too if you need me to meet you...


Right on papo.....I will let you know.


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll post some piCz of the box Chevy layd out it whateverI'm done with this talk is cheap lol So what's up Manny..were is ur piston n adex


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Right on papo.....I will let you know.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope u something better then the rides u have n yup theres some hatin in c springs


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn CO might have a good summer!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> yes sir have a lot of help from the homies a complete face lift body paint trunk undies tryn for az if not it will be done for denver...


:shocked: Good stuff Buma....


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

U kno mannys gettin served this summer


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

[video]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VQET4Vo7BnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> I hope u something better then the rides u have n yup theres some hatin in c springs


lol there's hatin' everywhere bro...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Damn CO might have a good summer!!!!!


im'ma 2nd that statement!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> im'ma 2nd that statement!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Big M whats good homie...streets gettin interesting huh??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Springs stays in the thick of thangs...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


>


Dats the faM right there!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wheres the lolos????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Big M whats good homie...streets gettin interesting huh??


definitely somebody lit a fire in here... not complaining though, I luv this shit!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

bigcadi said:


> Chippers are people too ..


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Dats the faM right there!!!


He aint from Down 4 Life anymore?
Bad ass Luxury sport though...Thee Best imo


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> definitely somebody lit a fire in here... not complaining though, I luv this shit!!!


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bburton719 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Wat up FAM...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LETS MAKE THIS SUMMER SIZZLE!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> He aint from Down 4 Life anymore?Bad ass Luxury sport though...Thee Best imo


my fault you right wrong vid!!! lol but yeah Dan's LS is top 5 LS's in my opinion that I've seen!!!


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

> Wat up FAM...


Gettin a kick outta all this hatin :rofl:
Bouta come get it in on the truck and hope it turn out to be a "real lowrider" :uh: LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> my fault you right wrong vid!!! lol but yeah Dan's LS is top 5 LS's in my opinion that I've seen!!!


ya bigpimpin be doing some smashing while cruising


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this the vid I thought it was...




...looks like they in the same place


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Flashback


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya bigpimpin be doing some smashing while cruising


yessur!!! how you been bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> this the vid I thought it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it does


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Flashback


Julian's car was hittin'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Julian's car was hittin'!!!


Yeah it was....He moved on to grown up cars now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

well have to see whos gettin served this year and shit i allways come correct enough said....whats krakin big fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah it was....He moved on to grown up cars now


grown up cars cool but you gotta have some fun & keep some toys around!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> grown up cars cool but you gotta have some fun & keep some toys around!!!


Yeah that's why I'm adding a Bladder pump and Adex to my Booger :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> well have to see whos gettin served this year and shit i allways come correct enough said....whats krakin big fes


chill'n brotha whuts good wit you!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Kc like them donks eazy e in the house


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Kc like them donks eazy e in the house


whuts good brotha!!! whut up for the weekend?


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea well see who gets served homie... we served you up with a big body 90s caddy...you remember big Fez lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fes....what you doing with that G-Body frame on the side of your house?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

80kos said:


> Yea well see who gets served homie... we served you up with a big body 90s caddy...you remember big Fez lol


Whut up bro!!! when was that though? im tryin tom remember... lol


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

That's an impala frame from the 66.I thought you knew lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey roy thats a 66 frame on the side of house i hear u an manny are tryin o build a hopper lmao jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

80kos said:


> That's an impala frame from the 66.I thought you knew lol


Nah I was going past pretty fast
Makes sense now


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up bro!!! when was that though? im tryin tom remember... lol


The year at the car show when your tranny blew n Manny had that wanna be ls lmao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Hey roy thats a 66 frame on the side of house i hear u an manny are tryin o build a hopper lmao jk


I only Back Bumpered once in my life homie and that was when the Rag backed into Fes....I'll get a G-Body soon though ...after I put another 10 stacks in this one

:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Fes....what you doing with that G-Body frame on the side of your house?


im moving!!! lol nah like they said its a '66 frame, thank god we dont have a Home Owners Association over there lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> foo please u been talkin shit for years we all are still waitin for u to pull up in somethin thats built not gettin built in the parking lot and wheres My rides chillen at MY shop o and buildin wait till u see what i been workin on 63 ss rag(homies),42 fleetline aerosedan(homies), 87ttop ls(mine) 77 2 door box chevy ect ect o and bought 93 fleetwood clownin any in the state u must of missed my 84 ttop done up and my fully restored 63 ss or my 86 ls fully built by me so keep talkin while i keep hoppin and let me see that box chevy lay out:uh:


green chile yea I agree on clowing the in the street right behind the back yard edtion lol.wat up homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

80kos said:


> The year at the car show when your tranny blew n Manny had that wanna be ls lmao


Ok yeah I know whut your talkin' about you got that one!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I only Back Bumpered once in my life homie and that was when the Rag backed into Fes....I'll get a G-Body soon though ...after I put another 10 stacks in this one
> 
> :happysad:


lol I remember that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> im moving!!! lol nah like they said its a '66 frame, thank god we dont have a Home Owners Association over there lol


I thought jew was gonna grow some Vynes on it.....I was like....dats a GOOD idea :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What Big Body hopped?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I thought jew was gonna grow some Vynes on it.....I was like....dats a GOOD idea :biggrin:


LMAO!!! you a fool!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

rent me your welder Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What Big Body hopped?


that was years ago!!! during the Ruthless Kustoms show back in the day!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> rent me your welder Fes


you need it for reals? you can get it jus bring me some Coronas lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats when manny was GOODTIMES and we built that single 8 batts and many 4 pumper 12 batts aint u glad he ridin wit u


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

vynetyme said:


> What Big Body hopped?


Hito loves caddy..the.sliver fleetwood thats when manny was goodtimes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that was years ago!!! during the Ruthless Kustoms show back in the day!!!


The one at the Flea Market?
Or the one at the YMCA?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ymca


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up DENVER C.C. Mike!!! I see you reading away but not sayin' anything!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ouch


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Ymca


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That the day when Adan threw down his Superior plaque and thre up a GT one?


Man I'm sure glad we have changed for the better nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Give me those Rims already Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pages flying bye last couple days damn, what's good everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> ouch


??? the coronas?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Were ready now fuck summer 2 fresh cars waitin to hop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That the day when Adan threw down his Superior plaque and thre up a GT one?
> 
> 
> Man I'm sure glad we have changed for the better nowadays


thats the situation I was gonna use to remind you but didnt wanna bring that up!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

He changes clubs liked dirty undies lmao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ??? the coronas?


Nah I was saying ouch to something else.....
Yeah I gotta throw a trunkpan on the rag and minor inner rocker work
You got wire?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Pages flying bye last couple days damn, what's good everyone


whut up Josh!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whuts good brotha!!! whut up for the weekend?


Sounds like a cold beer is in the works wats good wit u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thats the situation I was gonna use to remind you but didnt wanna bring that up!!!


I never seen him do it but apparently everyone else did.
I just heard it from Randy when I got my guts done(no joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Josh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> He changes clubs liked dirty undies lmao


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So ....I'm debating.....should I get my Dayton's dishes painted,striped,and leafed when I get my panel,steering wheel,and skirts done?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nah I was saying ouch to something else.....
> Yeah I gotta throw a trunkpan on the rag and minor inner rocker work
> You got wire?


yessur


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man there are some Clubs I would have loved to roll with when I was solo but I just couldn't bring myself to go that route.I don't see how people go from Club to Club.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yessur


Shoot me what you want to let me use it about a monf


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> So ....I'm debating.....should I get my Dayton's dishes painted,striped,and leafed when I get my panel,steering wheel,and skirts done?


I'd paint some chinas not sure if I would do some nice lookin' D's jus my opinion


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Shoot me what you want to let me use it about a monf


 we can figure it out it wont be a big deal bro


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Paint the daytons its better to roll


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Chillin at the crib for lunch, watchin art mann:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I'd paint some chinas not sure if I would do some nice lookin' D's jus my opinion


That's the only thing because the D's are pre-stamped and probably the best I have seen for that age,but if imma paint leaf and stripe some they are gonna be for show....I don't wanna show Chinas
Gotta thank Ivan for the set though....on the reals I thought a Thousand was too much for them at first....now after being through 10 sets I realize how hard it is to find clean ones


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Man there are some Clubs I would have loved to roll with when I was solo but I just couldn't bring myself to go that route.I don't see how people go from Club to Club.


I can see people making one change... MAYBE two, but changing clubs every season is some straight ass clown shit jus my two cents...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma bring you 2 24 packs of coROnas Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I can see people making one change... MAYBE two, but changing clubs every season is some straight ass clown shit jus my two cents...


Yeah I can see One or maybe Two.But when people change that much it just shows me they have the "What can this Club do for me" attitude instead of the "What can I do for my Club" attitude


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That's the only thing because the D's are pre-stamped and probably the best I have seen for that age,but if imma paint leaf and stripe some they are gonna be for show....I don't wanna show Chinas
> Gotta thank Ivan for the set though....on the reals I thought a Thousand was too much for them at first....now after being through 10 sets I realize how hard it is to find clean ones


yeah I wanted some zeniths but lol im sure you heard that story...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Imma bring you 2 24 packs of coROnas Fes


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah I wanted some zeniths but lol im sure you heard that story...


Yeah I heard the Backorder list was long and you had to pay up Front


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I can see One or maybe Two.But when people change that much it just shows me they have the "What can this Club do for me" attitude instead of the "What can I do for my Club" attitude


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You at home today Fes or guat?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I heard the Backorder list was long and you had to pay up Front


he disappeared on everyone last time I heard!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> You at home today Fes or guat?


nah im @ work!!! later on though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> he disappeared on everyone last time I heard!!!


Yeah I also heard some other stuff he did within his own Club that was straight up wrong and involved Tens of Thousands....Just dirty.....That would be Murder Material right there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> he disappeared on everyone last time I heard!!!


seen a few topics lookin for him on here, lotta pissed people


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So now that people are on...Who's all driving to AZ?
We should Caravan


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

yay foo u got me that year by like 2 inches and my shit was single gate 10 dead batt o and i no u remember that day at my shop grey ls hittin atleast 50" on ur ass but this year is gonna be a diffrent story BET...pages flyin must be gettin close to summeruffin:gotta roll go get the homie the rottisery cuz u no we do big things have a safe friday riderz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> seen a few topics lookin for him on here, lotta pissed people


Hey big Josh....can you ask Carlos how many coats of paint and how many of clear were put on da Booger so I cans get an even fit homie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics of the Big Body Manuel
That the one from NM?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> So now that people are on...Who's all driving to AZ?
> We should Caravan


me & a couple of our guys might drive down there...:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> yay foo u got me that year by like 2 inches and my shit was single gate 10 dead batt o and i no u remember that day at my shop grey ls hittin atleast 50" on ur ass but this year is gonna be a diffrent story BET...pages flyin must be gettin close to summeruffin:gotta roll go get the homie the rottisery cuz u no we do big things have a safe friday riderz


:thumbsup::thumbsup: you too bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hey big Josh....can you ask Carlos how many coats of paint and how many of clear were put on da Booger so I cans get an even fit homie?


ill see if he remembers, you gonna go for it yourself??


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Grey piece of shit maybe 35 with ur double and it burned up at the super show without nitro in our piston our single does that same shit that is heavier than a g bodie


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

I got something for the summer..for now whenever lol let's hop Manny I got a box chevy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow...:uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ill see if he remembers, you gonna go for it yourself??


Nah Imma have someone do it because I need the skirts modded to fit also


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Wow...:uh:


 lol its crackin' in here... lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

My homie gots the hightest hoppers no weight and dont get stuck ask big fez newmexico so bring it 113 and came down d seen it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> My homie gots the hightest hoppers no weight and dont get stuck ask big fez newmexico so bring it 113 and came down d seen it


Eppie does his thing can't hate on that!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats our sponor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Thats our sponor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roy I'll be home in a couple of hours homie if you wanna pick up the welder... LMK


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Gots to get back to work so I can fix customers cars:yessad:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Roy I'll be home in a couple of hours homie if you wanna pick up the welder... LMK


Whats up on reds pumps in garage


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

Here the pic of the caprice


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Hey big Josh....can you ask Carlos how many coats of paint and how many of clear were put on da Booger so I cans get an even fit homie?


He used a white sealer, 3 coats of base...2 normal and the 3rd wet to get the metallic to lay down right, then 2 to 3 coats of clear...he said hope it comes out good from whoever is doing it cuz it wont be cheap if he has to fix it:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Roy I'll be home in a couple of hours homie if you wanna pick up the welder... LMK


Will do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> He used a white sealer, 3 coats of base...2 normal and the 3rd wet to get the metallic to lay down right, then 2 to 3 coats of clear...he said hope it comes out good from whoever is doing it cuz it wont be cheap if he has to fix it:roflmao:


Man I wish I could have him do it :-(


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I can see One or maybe Two.But when people change that much it just shows me they have the "What can this Club do for me" attitude instead of the "What can I do for my Club" attitude


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Man I wish I could have him do it :-(


you should for real, id hate to see it be two-tone on one side:dunno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Who rents out paint booths my garage is full....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up josh hows the caddy bro???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> you should for real, id hate to see it be two-tone on one side:dunno:


Hit him up for me dog....see if he can maybe squeeze it in on a side note :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

80kos said:


> Here the pic of the caprice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Let's see the caprice in the air!!!


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Let's see the caprice in the air!!!


Homie your always talking shit let see you car in the air lol wait your car don't hop..pull your shit out I'll hop


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up josh hows the caddy bro???


Just been sitting, hope to get it to my shop in the next week to start getting it ready for paint


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I know it hops better now but I dont have that many pics... sorry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

80kos said:


> Homie your always talking shit let see you car in the air lol wait your car don't hop..pull your shit out I'll hop


increase the peace!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Whats up on reds pumps in garage


IDK whut up!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

80kos said:


> Homie your always talking shit let see you car in the air lol wait your car don't hop..pull your shit out I'll hop


Lol I just asked a simple question we have been hearing about hopping the last couple days I just wanted to see some pics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn im glad to see the pages going by and everyone hype for the summer..................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where you at MH ?


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Lol I just asked a simple question we have been hearing about hopping the last couple days I just wanted to see some pics


House call? Lol =]


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> I know it hops better now but I dont have that many pics... sorry


It's gonna be double piston n 16 batteries


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Its good to see some hoppers coming out of the wood works here in CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Lol I just asked a simple question we have been hearing about hopping the last couple days I just wanted to see some pics


lol whut up chuck!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

80kos said:


> It's gonna be double piston n 16 batteries


cool cant wait to see it do its thang!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> IDK whut up!!!


how much need some back pumps


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

damn it was bangin in this bitch its going to be a fun summer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> damn it was bangin in this bitch its going to be a fun summer


I plan on going to more shows in Denver this year that's for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> damn it was bangin in this bitch its going to be a fun summer


yes it was!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> how much need some back pumps


call me tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I plan on going to more shows in Denver this year that's for sure! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

you guys will be received with open arms


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> you guys will be received with open arms


I want a hug too


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I want a hug too


im a big sum bitch hugs fo everyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> im a big sum bitch hugs fo everyone !!!!!!!!


LOL..right on brother...hows everything going?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> LOL..right on brother...hows everything going?


good and you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just working now and trying to get the six ready for the summer....thats about it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol funny......We gotta show love up there too :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> lol funny......We gotta show love up there too :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

We will be down in Springs, I know the SoCo CW chapter has May 26th on lock for this years kick back, just pending a location.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> We will be down in Springs, I know the SoCo CW chapter has May 26th on lock for this years kick back, just pending a location.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> We will be down in Springs, I know the SoCo CW chapter has May 26th on lock for this years kick back, just pending a location.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

DAMM THE PIT WILL FUN THIS YEAR SHOW ME THE MONEY......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> DAMM THE PIT WILL FUN THIS YEAR SHOW ME THE MONEY......


We doubling money at the GT show if not Tripling it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> We doubling money at the GT show if not Tripling it


Ballers!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> We doubling money at the GT show if not Tripling it


Nah just giving the money back doggie,Fuck profits we looking for Good Times


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I hear this hopper is coming to Denver now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Nah just giving the money back doggie,Fuck profits we looking for Good Times


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I hear this hopper is coming back to Denver now.


When was it in Denver dog?I don't remember it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Clean though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> When was it in Denver dog?I don't remember it


Never in Denver, Jeff, the owner was under the CW Denver Chapter but was deployed and ended up out in Washington. I guess I should say its finally to its way to Denver. Originally built by Jerry Lamm. You all remember his old Monte Carlo Dancer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Loved that old Monte so much outta respect I put my Pro-Hopper stickers in the same windows


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Loved that old Monte so much outta respect I put my Pro-Hopper stickers in the same windows


yessir...that was a crowd favorite back in the day!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I was even at that show in LA...that was the BLVD show......good show!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You youngsta you!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> You youngsta you!!!


:roflmao: That was awhile ago.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some nice rides at that show...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

South Side always got shit on lock ......And why you be holding out on the pics foolio/////yous know were behind at least 5 years.....lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> South Side always got shit on lock ......And why you be holding out on the pics foolio/////yous know were behind at least 5 years.....lol


LOL....I actually got a TON of video of me out on Whittier and Crenshaw back in the day when it was poppin, only problem is I need to find an 8mm player or someway to convert all these old tapes to DVD. Even got video of the Vegas show at the Sands.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Big M


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

80kos said:


> House call? Lol =]


Sure house call come sand the belly on my rag


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol whut up chuck!!!


Just chillen bro did you go check out my pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Just chillen bro did you go check out my pics


yeah I checked them so the car is out here now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> LOL....I actually got a TON of video of me out on Whittier and Crenshaw back in the day when it was poppin, only problem is I need to find an 8mm player or someway to convert all these old tapes to DVD. Even got video of the Vegas show at the Sands.


nice pics brotha!!! look'n like a youngsta in the pics!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> yeah I checked them so the car is out here now?



Yea they were bull shittin out there and I got tired of it, how long has the cutty been gone now


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Sure house call come sand the belly on my rag


I knew you liked our paint jobs homie lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

80kos said:


> I knew you liked our paint jobs homie lol


 I didn't ask for a paint job lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Yea they were bull shittin out there and I got tired of it, how long has the cutty been gone now


yessur I know whut you mean its been a minute!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...looks like you guys are puttin' in work over here though!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's up CO! I missed a few pages. I see everyone's gettin hyped for the summer. Can't wait!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Wassappening Colorado, here is my girl Posted up with a Nissan GTR. By the way big ups to all the daily drivers out here! These streets will test the durability of the work put into your car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we still here Roy and whats up Fes not much just chillin bro


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> My homie gots the hightest hoppers no weight and dont get stuck ask big fez newmexico so bring it 113 and came down d seen it


all his shit hits hard....Damn I needa JOB I got my piston an adex just need $$$ for metal work and paint


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we still here Roy and whats up Fes not much just chillin bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Mister.D719 said:


> all his shit hits hard....Damn I needa JOB I got my piston an adex just need $$$ for metal work and paint


 Need any help with the matel work let me know bro i get down...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Pullin out the S-10 today just gotta hit a 3 im goin thru withdrawls...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> Wassappening Colorado, here is my girl Posted up with a Nissan GTR. By the way big ups to all the daily drivers out here! These streets will test the durability of the work put into your car.


Pullin mine out for a stroll today hope i see you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO! I missed a few pages. I see everyone's gettin hyped for the summer. Can't wait!


Get any chrome back yet bro??? Probably a week ill be ready for full undies...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

elonzo said:


> Big M


You figure the Vic out bro???


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut it dew CO!!!


What up Big M...Might HITS the streets today....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> What up Big M...Might HITS the streets today....


Oh word? the park or whut?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

My boys from the springs holdin it down...goes hard..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Oh word? the park or whut?


Probably bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

CO MOVEMENT!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

CO BABY!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Get any chrome back yet bro??? Probably a week ill be ready for full undies...


Should have it back in about a week. Pics will be up as soon as I get it back. Then the next order will be goin out about a week later for whoever what's to send parts.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Probably bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Should have it back in about a week. Pics will be up as soon as I get it back. Then the next order will be goin out about a week later for whoever what's to send parts.


What's the turn around Time and how mush for complete front suspension?
Price list?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Just locked Date and Location on Friday for the Rustic Hills South CityWide C.C. Car Show. May 26th... We were not going to do a show this year but fell into a good situation to host a Show for the Springs Rescue Mission. Entries for cars will be 20.00 day of/ or 15.00 with a bag of food. CityWide wants to keep the new tradition of looking out for the youngsters also so...All bike entries will be FREE. This year CityWide B.C. with Host the Bike portion and provide the trophies... we will have food and business vendors...anyone interested in a vendor spot hit me up @ 719-243-5052. i will have more info soon and flyers.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Same show that Smokey hosted last year?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Same location...The business owners there wanted to have two shows this year. The one in spring will be CityWide since thats our annual time and the fall one will be Smokey again. We rent a meeting room from the people that run the Avanti Ballroom once a month and we discussed us wanting to host a show or kickback this year. I spoke with Smokey on friday night and all is set.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> Just locked Date and Location on Friday for the Rustic Hills South CityWide C.C. Car Show. May 26th... We were not going to do a show this year but fell into a good situation to host a Show for the Springs Rescue Mission. Entries for cars will be 20.00 day of/ or 15.00 with a bag of food. CityWide wants to keep the new tradition of looking out for the youngsters also so...All bike entries will be FREE. This year CityWide B.C. with Host the Bike portion and provide the trophies... we will have food and business vendors...anyone interested in a vendor spot hit me up @ 719-243-5052. i will have more info soon and flyers.


cool see you there!!! lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> What's the turn around Time and how mush for complete front suspension?
> Price list?


Turn around is 2-4 weeks. Parts need to be blasted. Still working on a complete price list. Still breaking down piece by piece pricing. But complete undercarrige is $2500 plus blasting and shipping. Uppers, lowers, spindles, calipers, rear uppers, rear lowers, axel housing, backing plates, drums, driveshaft and all hardware. Triple plated.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> Turn around is 2-4 weeks. Parts need to be blasted. Still working on a complete price list. Still breaking down piece by piece pricing. But complete undercarrige is $2500 plus blasting and shipping. Uppers, lowers, spindles, calipers, rear uppers, rear lowers, axel housing, backing plates, drums, driveshaft and all hardware. Triple plated.[/QUOTE
> Good lookin out joe, I think I'm gonna send my inner fenders to az


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Turn around is 2-4 weeks. Parts need to be blasted. Still working on a complete price list. Still breaking down piece by piece pricing. But complete undercarrige is $2500 plus blasting and shipping. Uppers, lowers, spindles, calipers, rear uppers, rear lowers, axel housing, backing plates, drums, driveshaft and all hardware. Triple plated.


$2500 plus blasting and shipping?
You going through Denver Bumper?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So Chris you guys aren't doing your picnic in fountain this year??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard some guy in Pueblo is doing chrome for that price you mentioned is that what your talking about???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I need to just stop bullshiting and drive to California for chrome.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dirty deeds stopin by showing sum love GT up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dirty deeds stopin by showing sum love GT up


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Man I need to just stop bullshiting and drive to California for chrome.



Lol just hit the casino a couple more times, and you will have enough money for both of us


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Lol just hit the casino a couple more times, and you will have enough money for both of us


Shit they take your monies up there also.If I was to say how much I lost yous guys would be sad for me.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

What up Colowriders....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Im chillin in the jury duty room:thumbsdown:
couthouse is crazy today with these two high profile cases starting todayhno:
but at least I ain't at work:boink:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Classic!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Im chillin in the jury duty room:thumbsdown:
> couthouse is crazy today with these two high profile cases starting todayhno:
> but at least I ain't at work:boink:


LOL hate jury duty


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Shit they take your monies up there also.If I was to say how much I lost yous guys would be sad for me.


I'm that way with lottery tickets


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Just locked Date and Location on Friday for the Rustic Hills South CityWide C.C. Car Show. May 26th... We were not going to do a show this year but fell into a good situation to host a Show for the Springs Rescue Mission. Entries for cars will be 20.00 day of/ or 15.00 with a bag of food. CityWide wants to keep the new tradition of looking out for the youngsters also so...All bike entries will be FREE. This year CityWide B.C. with Host the Bike portion and provide the trophies... we will have food and business vendors...anyone interested in a vendor spot hit me up @ 719-243-5052. i will have more info soon and flyers.



I will be there with balls on....or bells...whatever


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> View attachment 429757


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> LOL hate jury duty


im making the best of it...there a bad chic right across from me, im just watching her eat her banana like a perv :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> im making the best of it...there a bad chic right across from me, im just watching her eat her banana like a perv :nicoderm:


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm at work and I wanna go home


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I broke the rule...I tried though


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> $2500 plus blasting and shipping?
> You going through Denver Bumper?





MOSTHATED CC said:


> I heard some guy in Pueblo is doing chrome for that price you mentioned is that what your talking about???


Not Denver Bumper chrome. They are only double plated and had a 8-12 week turn-a-round last time i talked to them. The guy here in town that does plating worked for Denver Bumper a few years ago. That is who he is going through for his plating. He does some nice polishing on trim pieces though.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> My boys from the springs holdin it down...goes hard..


Issac used to work wity me he


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

77 Cadillac Coupe De Ville for sale
Clean Interior
425 Engine
64k Orig Miles
Brand New White Wall Tires/w Stock Cadillac Wheels
$3000


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> 77 Cadillac Coupe De Ville for sale
> Clean Interior
> 425 Engine
> 64k Orig Miles
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Not Denver Bumper chrome. They are only double plated and had a 8-12 week turn-a-round last time i talked to them. The guy here in town that does plating worked for Denver Bumper a few years ago. That is who he is going through for his plating. He does some nice polishing on trim pieces though.


Denver Bumper is triple plating bRO with a 4 week turn around.I was just asking because the prices were high and similar to Denver Bumper.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ran across this on craigslist

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/bar/2817272542.html


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Denver Bumper is triple plating bRO with a 4 week turn around.I was just asking because the prices were high and similar to Denver Bumper.


A year ago I had a arms done for a caddy I lifted. They told me it was Double plated, that's why it was cheaper. They also told me 4 week turn around, but had the parts for over 8 weeks. I was not impressed with their product. This deal now is the best deal I've struck for triple plate. I've seen pics of the copper stage, just waiting to get the pics of the stuff I've sent to verify. I want the best product for us here in CO!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So Chris you guys aren't doing your picnic in fountain this year??


We were going to picnic this year but voted on car show. Should be a good time...I will put up more info and flyers soon. I just wanted everyone to get the date and location down and hopefully show some support.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> 77 Cadillac Coupe De Ville for sale
> Clean Interior
> 425 Engine
> 64k Orig Miles
> ...


WHAT??...Already?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> We were going to picnic this year but voted on car show. Should be a good time...I will put up more info and flyers soon. I just wanted everyone to get the date and location down and hopefully show some support.


thats cool that was a damn good picnic I always looked foward to that one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> A year ago I had a arms done for a caddy I lifted. They told me it was Double plated, that's why it was cheaper. They also told me 4 week turn around, but had the parts for over 8 weeks. I was not impressed with their product. This deal now is the best deal I've struck for triple plate. I've seen pics of the copper stage, just waiting to get the pics of the stuff I've sent to verify. I want the best product for us here in CO!


Big ups for looking out on the Chrome for Colorado Riderz.So out the door people are looking at 3k + for an undercarriage ?I think there are less than a handful of Riderz here that can afford those kind of prices as well as care about Triple Plating.I think we have more Street Riders than anything.
Just my 2 pennies but just an observation bRO.I mean Adan had Mexican Chrome and was killing his category everywhere.I know it doesn't last on Rides but in the end we all know you get what you pay for.I really wanted to drop off a buncha crap but then the price went up.To be honest my booger is gonna be sloshing through water,snow,and dirt so the cheaper chrome is fine for me for now.Plus I plan just to Chrome it this year then sell everything and get reinforced Chrome next year when I lift it(Or before Denver) whichever my broke ass can do.
If you can get me an exact price list that would be cool .Then I can refer it to my Club and possibly get an order out.I'd rather go through you than a regular company if prices are reasonable.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I lucked out on the jury thing today, they had me for the hanif sims trial(dude that killed his daughter and put her in the crawlspace) he took a plea deal while we were at lunch so the trial never started, I would have gone on for about 6 weeks the judge told us. He is gonna get 27-40 years but that ain't enough imo for what the fucker did to his daughter:nosad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I lucked out on the jury thing today, they had me for the hanif sims trial(dude that killed his daughter and put her in the crawlspace) he took a plea deal while we were at lunch so the trial never started, I would have gone on for about 6 weeks the judge told us. He is gonna get 27-40 years but that ain't enough imo for what the fucker did to his daughter:nosad:


GOOD thing yous got outta it and yeah F that Piece of chit


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Big ups for looking out on the Chrome for Colorado Riderz.So out the door people are looking at 3k + for an undercarriage ?I think there are less than a handful of Riderz here that can afford those kind of prices as well as care about Triple Plating.I think we have more Street Riders than anything.
> Just my 2 pennies but just an observation bRO.I mean Adan had Mexican Chrome and was killing his category everywhere.I know it doesn't last on Rides but in the end we all know you get what you pay for.I really wanted to drop off a buncha crap but then the price went up.To be honest my booger is gonna be sloshing through water,snow,and dirt so the cheaper chrome is fine for me for now.Plus I plan just to Chrome it this year then sell everything and get reinforced Chrome next year when I lift it(Or before Denver) whichever my broke ass can do.
> If you can get me an exact price list that would be cool .Then I can refer it to my Club and possibly get an order out.I'd rather go through you than a regular company if prices are reasonable.


I hear ya. When I add everything up at Gabriel's price its about 2g's. I really liked his product for the price. Just thought everyone would want triple.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

curiousdos said:


> WHAT??...Already?


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> I hear ya. When I add everything up at Gabriel's price its about 2g's. I really liked his product for the price. Just thought everyone would want triple.


All yous Ballas in Pueblo can afford it but what about us Po Foks?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> My boys from the springs holdin it down...goes hard..


not that I listen to that but cool post bro. that cnoteshce has a song that talks about my ladys kids grandma and I'm told that he's related(sp) to them


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> 77 Cadillac Coupe De Ville for sale
> Clean Interior
> 425 Engine
> 64k Orig Miles
> ...


SOLD


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> not that I listen to that but cool post bro. that cnoteshce has a song that talks about my ladys kids grandma and I'm told that he's related(sp) to them


Tryin to put CO on the map in everyway possible...CO MOVEMENT!!!! Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> SOLD


Damn Ceez dont play!!! That was quick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Damn Ceez dont play!!! That was quick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> SOLD


Damn, that was quick. Real nice cruiser!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Congrats to Stevee N' Silviano Smith on Being in the April 2012 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the First Good Times Colorado Members in the Magazine.More to come soon....we're pushing!!!*


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> *Congrats to Stevee N' Silviano Smith on Being in the April 2012 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the First Good Times Colorado Members in the Magazine.More to come soon....we're pushing!!!*


Congrats.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone wanting Plating LMK. I'm getting an order put together for Gabriel in AZ. I will be shipping out on next Monday. All parts need to be free of grease and taken apart. HMU 719-671-8975


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Anyone wanting Plating LMK. I'm getting an order put together for Gabriel in AZ. I will be shipping out on next Monday. All parts need to be free of grease and taken apart. HMU 719-671-8975


Can you get me a price on a trunk pan please(the tub part)


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Congrats to Stevee N' Silviano Smith on Being in the April 2012 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the First Good Times Colorado Members in the Magazine.More to come soon....we're pushing!!!*


:h5:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats cool that was a damn good picnic I always looked foward to that one



we will again Larry...we just like to change it up once in a while


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Congrats to Stevee N' Silviano Smith on Being in the April 2012 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the First Good Times Colorado Members in the Magazine.More to come soon....we're pushing!!!*


Congrats to GT CO!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Joe I'm sure ill have parts for you, I got some pieces back today from him


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Congrats to Stevee N' Silviano Smith on Being in the April 2012 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the First Good Times Colorado Members in the Magazine.More to come soon....we're pushing!!!*


A Well deserved Spot!!! Congrats...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Big ups for looking out on the Chrome for Colorado Riderz.So out the door people are looking at 3k + for an undercarriage ?I think there are less than a handful of Riderz here that can afford those kind of prices as well as care about Triple Plating.I think we have more Street Riders than anything.
> Just my 2 pennies but just an observation bRO.I mean Adan had Mexican Chrome and was killing his category everywhere.I know it doesn't last on Rides but in the end we all know you get what you pay for.I really wanted to drop off a buncha crap but then the price went up.To be honest my booger is gonna be *sloshing* through water,snow,and dirt so the cheaper chrome is fine for me for now.Plus I plan just to Chrome it this year then sell everything and get reinforced Chrome next year when I lift it(Or before Denver) whichever my broke ass can do.
> If you can get me an exact price list that would be cool .Then I can refer it to my Club and possibly get an order out.I'd rather go through you than a regular company if prices are reasonable.



hahahahahaha........ like that word


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Good to hear bout Cees sale! What's good everyone?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Denver Swapmeet this weekend! Western complex!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lacwood said:


> Im chillin in the jury duty room:thumbsdown:
> couthouse is crazy today with these two high profile cases starting todayhno:
> but at least I ain't at work:boink:


 Much love goes out to you dogg. we need more folks like you. so a motherfucker like me can REALLY have a jury of my piers. cuz im allways going to do me so ill always be in court. asking why is considered NOT COMPLYING WITH AN OFFICER. THE WORLD NEEDS MORE FOLKS LIKE YOU. NOW THATS GANGSTER AKA BEING A MAN. YOUR NEPHEW GOING TO HERE ABOUT THAT


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Anyone wanting Plating LMK. I'm getting an order put together for Gabriel in AZ. I will be shipping out on next Monday. All parts need to be free of grease and taken apart. HMU 719-671-8975


That the double plate guy i talked to you about before? Ill have a few things ready bro..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Much love goes out to you dogg. we need more folks like you. so a motherfucker like me can REALLY have a jury of my piers. cuz im allways going to do me so ill always be in court. asking why is considered NOT COMPLYING WITH AN OFFICER. THE WORLD NEEDS MORE FOLKS LIKE YOU. NOW THATS GANGSTER AKA BEING A MAN. YOUR NEPHEW GOING TO HERE ABOUT THAT


Widefield mofo never change lol PJ said you puttin in work bro cant wait to see her out :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

ENJOY...From CO>>>


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Much love goes out to you dogg. we need more folks like you. so a motherfucker like me can REALLY have a jury of my piers. cuz im allways going to do me so ill always be in court. asking why is considered NOT COMPLYING WITH AN OFFICER. THE WORLD NEEDS MORE FOLKS LIKE YOU. NOW THATS GANGSTER AKA BEING A MAN. YOUR NEPHEW GOING TO HERE ABOUT THAT


:h5:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> That the double plate guy i talked to you about before? Ill have a few things ready bro..


Yeah it is. LMK when you wanna meet up to drop them off.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Sup co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats up with cinco this year anyone know????????????Dates.....registration......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## droptopchevy68 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anybody have any parts or know anybody with parts for a 68 ragtop?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody want them daytons roy was selling get at me...I bought them but don't think im gonna use them


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Anybody want them daytons roy was selling get at me...I bought them but don't think im gonna use them


How much bro? I think Anson was interested in them.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Anybody want them daytons roy was selling get at me...I bought them but don't think im gonna use them


post some pics....how much????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> How much bro? I think Anson was interested in them.





raiderhater719 said:


> post some pics....how much????










Same price I paid him 400, look back probably 20 pages or so for roys pics there better...im on my phone


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 431274
> 
> Same price I paid him 400, look back probably 20 pages or so for roys pics there better...im on my phone


Two of them have small flat spots on the lip(about 1-2inch) that my wheel repair guy was gonna look at this week, if he straightens them out it may be a little more but not much...jsyk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Two of them have small flat spots on the lip(about 1-2inch) that my wheel repair guy was gonna look at this week, if he straightens them out it may be a little more but not much...jsyk


 I just let Anson know....if he says yes, I will go pick em up.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey bro, if you can hold em until saturday I will have cash for you.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Hey bro, if you can hold em until saturday I will have cash for you.


I can have Mando bring them up to Denver when he gets the car....talk to Mando and work out the details.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> Hey bro, if you can hold em until saturday I will have cash for you.


I got cash tomorrow..............Nah I'm just messin around if you dont swoop em up I will......Good deal..........


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I got cash tomorrow..............Nah I'm just messin around if you dont swoop em up I will......Good deal..........



WOW....:roflmao:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Saturday or whenever is fine, ill hold off on the repairs then so it'll be 400. Whoever is coming to get them txt me first 641-6068, then Ill call you back. Ceez if one of you denver guys gets them maybe we can meet somewhere so I can save you some driving unless your already gonna be in springs


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Morning coLOWrado what it DEW....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> Morning coLOWrado what it DEW....


\
In the garage puttting the 69 on this rotisserrie from the homie, life saver now i cando some real work!!!! Think i might need upper a arms and maybe a rear end...Hey Ceez you still have a rollin chassis???


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Saturday or whenever is fine, ill hold off on the repairs then so it'll be 400. Whoever is coming to get them txt me first 641-6068, then Ill call you back. Ceez if one of you denver guys gets them maybe we can meet somewhere so I can save you some driving unless your already gonna be in springs


One of the club brothers should be comin to denver to get a car from us. I will text you to figure it out bro.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> One of the club brothers should be comin to denver to get a car from us. I will text you to figure it out bro.


cool brotha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> \
> In the garage puttting the 69 on this rotisserrie from the homie, life saver now i cando some real work!!!! Think i might need upper a arms and maybe a rear end...Hey Ceez you still have a rollin chassis???


I have some upper and lowers off a 65 for sale hit me up


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> \
> In the garage puttting the 69 on this rotisserrie from the homie, life saver now i cando some real work!!!! Think i might need upper a arms and maybe a rear end...Hey Ceez you still have a rollin chassis???


It is still there. It needs a new home.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> \
> In the garage puttting the 69 on this rotisserrie from the homie, life saver now i cando some real work!!!! Think i might need upper a arms and maybe a rear end...Hey Ceez you still have a rollin chassis???


Yessir ...still have it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:420: wat up homies


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this weather sux


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this weather sux


x66


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this weather sux


:yessad:so much for bringin my ride to the shop tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :yessad:so much for bringin my ride to the shop tomorrow


X2 my ride was suppose to go in today too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got my LRM today, stevees ride lookin proper:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir ...still have it.


What you askin for it bro??


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Got my LRM today, stevees ride lookin proper:thumbsup:


Any CO shows in it??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any CO shows in it??


The Imperials Denver 20th Anniversary BBQ is in there...im kind of pissed about that because I covered and wrote the article for that event and they gave the credit to Beto Mendoza, but they said they would correct it online. 

I will PM you about the frame.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

But a BIG CONGRATS to all the COLORADO RIDERS that made it in the April issue....Good Times, Boulevard Bullys, Choice, Mid West Customs and Imperials Denver. Colorado really owned this issue, love to see the state reppin to the fullest...congrats to everyone.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> The Imperials Denver 20th Anniversary BBQ is in there...im kind of pissed about that because I covered and wrote the article for that event and they gave the credit to Beto Mendoza, but they said they would correct it online.


That sucks ...congrats though Ceez!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> But a BIG CONGRATS to all the COLORADO RIDERS that made it in the April issue....Good Times, Boulevard Bullys, Choice, Mid West Customs and Imperials Denver. Colorado really owned this issue, love to see the state reppin to the fullest...congrats to everyone.


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> That sucks ...congrats though Ceez!


Thanks....have another article coming out in LRM soon.....this will be my third one...just really trying to put CO out there!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks....have another article coming out in LRM soon.....this will be my third one...just really trying to put CO out there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully they don't F up the name on your check Ceez.All credit I believe goes out to the owners of these rolling works of art as well as the Photographers that capture the Beauty through their lenses.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Hopefully they don't F up the name on your check Ceez.All credit I believe goes out to the owners of these rolling works of art as well as the Photographers that capture the Beauty through their lenses.


Money up front brother...lol !


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

whats up?Co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> whats up?Co


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Jr long time no see in here bro whats up?


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

good moring colorado riders


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JOHNJOHN said:


> good moring colorado riders


:wave:


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

It been a long time for me being on layitlow


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Good CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Widefield passin thru....congrats ceez ill let you know about that as well bro :thumbsup:....Wat up all you snowriders lol CO Style!!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

If anyone wants to get parts sent off to chrome on Monday, LMK. I will most likely head to springs tomorrow afternoon to meet up with anyone if they want to send parts. 719-671-8975 :thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

BIG M in the house ya no wat I mean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> BIG M in the house ya no wat I mean


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Widefield passin thru....congrats ceez ill let you know about that as well bro :thumbsup:....Wat up all you snowriders lol CO Style!!!!


Thanks brother...let me know!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Ceez...do I need to grab those wheels from Josh?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> Ceez...do I need to grab those wheels from Josh?


Your club brother armando picked them up about an hour ago, thanks though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Your club brother armando picked them up about an hour ago, thanks though


:thumbsup: 

right on...thank you gentlemen....it was a rim kind of day...


Thank you Chris for the offer brother...much appreciated.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> right on...thank you gentlemen....it was a rim kind of day...
> 
> ...


A motor type of day for me...finally got my cadi frame to lift off the garage floor, next week off to the shop for paint:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> A motor type of day for me...finally got my cadi frame to lift off the garage floor, next week off to the shop for paint:biggrin:


Progress my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Progress my friend! :thumbsup:


ill take what I can get at this point, running out of time before the season is backhno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ill take what I can get at this point, running out of time before the season is backhno:


I feel your pain brother, there is no way I can sit out another season with a project in my garage. Time to really start hustling and getting these rides done.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so whats the kickoff this year since citywide isn't gonna have the picnic?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so whats the kickoff this year since citywide isn't gonna have the picnic?


We can BBQ at my house :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Up early going to a Bowling tournament.Wich me luck.,.I's needs some more chrome


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Up early going to a Bowling tournament.Wich me luck.,.I's needs some more chrome


Good luck roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so whats the kickoff this year since citywide isn't gonna have the picnic?


X 719..Is everyone gonna support cinco at the park or is somthing else going down somwhere else.........


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Up early going to a Bowling tournament.Wich me luck.,.I's needs some more chrome


You are a bowling balla:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> We can BBQ at my house :biggrin:


woohooooo


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Your club brother armando picked them up about an hour ago, thanks though


Thanks again Josh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> woohooooo


... and if you don't like the party you could put your clothes on and leave


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Thanks again Josh


 I'm gonna throw them on the six


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> I'm gonna throw them on the six



88S for the 88


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I feel your pain brother, there is no way I can sit out another season with a project in my garage. Time to really start hustling and getting these rides done.


I second that, hustle time....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> X 719..Is everyone gonna support cinco at the park or is somthing else going down somwhere else.........


Good question, we went to pueblo last year they had a pretty ok show wasnt bad kinda small tho, is there even gonna be one in the springs this year??? Whats everyone doin????


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> A motor type of day for me...finally got my cadi frame to lift off the garage floor, next week off to the shop for paint:biggrin:


:thumbsup: where did you finally grab a motor at?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> If anyone wants to get parts sent off to chrome on Monday, LMK. I will most likely head to springs tomorrow afternoon to meet up with anyone if they want to send parts. 719-671-8975 :thumbsup:


Ill give you a call, you goin thru gaberiel??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> ... and if you don't like the party you could put your clothes on and leave


I won't have any I'm gonna show up nude lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat big CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> :thumbsup: where did you finally grab a motor at?


Joe was out so I hit up black magic on wednesday and had it by friday :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Ill give you a call, you goin thru gaberiel??


Yeah. This order is Gabriel.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gasper sent me and email saying that the cinco show was on the 12th this year and at acacia park...................So I guess RUTHLESS will be going to pueblo on th e5th if they are doing a show....Does anyone know if pueblo is doing show time,location, pre reg forms.......................


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Gasper sent me and email saying that the cinco show was on the 12th this year and at acacia park...................So I guess RUTHLESS will be going to pueblo on th e5th if they are doing a show....Does anyone know if pueblo is doing show time,location, pre reg forms.......................




Its gonna be at the same place I talked to the guy the other day. Once I see a flyer ill post it up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Its gonna be at the same place I talked to the guy the other day. Once I see a flyer ill post it up


Cool man......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Gasper sent me and email saying that the cinco show was on the 12th this year and at acacia park...................So I guess RUTHLESS will be going to pueblo on th e5th if they are doing a show....Does anyone know if pueblo is doing show time,location, pre reg forms.......................


I don't see how they could do a show in acacia park, would have many cars fit in there for sure


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I don't see how they could do a show in acacia park, would not have many cars fit in there for sure


Would not ** have much room


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> View attachment 432881


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So nada until Cinco damn that seems far away lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> I don't see how they could do a show in acacia park, would have many cars fit in there for sure


Maybe they will shut the road down....But your right dont seem like much room....................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> View attachment 432881


Thats what I'm talkin' bout.....HITS putting in work..............


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So nada until Cinco damn that seems far away lol


Yea it does.............


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> View attachment 432881


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I don't see how they could do a show in acacia park, would have many cars fit in there for sure


O WELL IT WILL BE CLOSE TO THE AVE SO CRUZ TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN TOO BAD IM NOT GONNA HAVE MY LICENSE TILL ALMOST NEXT SHOW SEASON:tears:
O WELL GUESS I GOTTA PUT IN SOME WORK I WANNA BEAUTY BORED MY TRUNK AND PUT A SYSTEM IN THERE THATS MY NEXT PLANS ANYWAYS BUT FUNDS ARE RUNNING A LIL LOW ON MY END MAYBE MY GOOD BUDDY RICKY WILL THROW ME SOME CASH WHEN HE GETS BACK FROM OVER SEAS!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> O WELL IT WILL BE CLOSE TO THE AVE SO CRUZ TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN TOO BAD IM NOT GONNA HAVE MY LICENSE TILL ALMOST NEXT SHOW SEASON:tears:
> O WELL GUESS I GOTTA PUT IN SOME WORK I WANNA BEAUTY BORED MY TRUNK AND PUT A SYSTEM IN THERE THATS MY NEXT PLANS ANYWAYS BUT FUNDS ARE RUNNING A LIL LOW ON MY END MAYBE MY GOOD BUDDY RICKY WILL THROW ME SOME CASH WHEN HE GETS BACK FROM OVER SEAS!!




Throw me the butt cheeks and I will throw you some cash.............:biggrin:..............


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Throw me the butt cheeks and I will throw you some cash.............:biggrin:..............


:naughty:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Was up BIG CO


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat up D hows caprice comin u going to Az we are taken caprice and truck


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a non ac 63-64 impala parts car with a heater box with fan and motor that goes on the firewall they would want to sell im looking for one and would paypal the money if you can ship it to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Does anyone have a non ac 63-64 impala parts car with a heater box with fan and motor that goes on the firewall they would want to sell im looking for one and would paypal the money if you can ship it to me


I thought jew had an ac car?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Is anyone out there getting rid of some six lug knock off adapters? Let me know thanks.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I thought jew had an ac car?


Yeah i do i was going to try and put a non ac box on to clean up the wall but tooo much work to do it so guess ill leave the ac box on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Yeah i do i was going to try and put a non ac box on to clean up the wall but tooo much work to do it so guess ill leave the ac box on


Just get yours chromed....I got an extra one if you need it(ac box)


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Just get yours chromed....I got an extra one if you need it(ac box)


arent they fiberglass ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Does anyone have a non ac 63-64 impala parts car with a heater box with fan and motor that goes on the firewall they would want to sell im looking for one and would paypal the money if you can ship it to me


damn ...I have one for a 65/66 Impala ....I will keep an eye out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> arent they fiberglass ?


No they are metal.I have a chrome one on mines


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2828470850.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2828470850.html



nice....thanks Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> No they are metal.I have a chrome one on mines


Ill take it how much shipped


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

DENVER CAR CLUB picking up the new ride!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> DENVER CAR CLUB picking up the new ride!


What new ride?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

All I can tell u Roy iam on i70 going West!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is some Colorado Rap from Atak one and it's produced from a homeboy around my way and he raps on some of the tracks also. His name is P-LA and he makes good rap music.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> All I can tell u Roy iam on i70 going West!


Vegas always has Nice rides Bro


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Vegas always has Nice rides Bro


 A little further West bro


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Take it easy mike dnt spoil tha surprise....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> A little further West bro


you guys be safe!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*So,who's up for poppin this Season off before a show?I say we all get together and throw another Season Kickoff Kickback!
All it takes is a lil involvement from everyone to make it happen.LET'S DO THIS!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When you talking Roy?? I'd like to roll up and kick it I didn't do shit last year no shows nothing.............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When you talking Roy?? I'd like to roll up and kick it I didn't do shit last year no shows nothing.............


I'm thinking the usual time.Right before May,end of April.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell ya even if it was a kickback like you did last time you want to grill bring your own shit or go grab you something to eat and bring it to the park or some shit just as long as everyones out chillin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hell ya even if it was a kickback like you did last time you want to grill bring your own shit or go grab you something to eat and bring it to the park or some shit just as long as everyones out chillin


*That's what I'm thinking.Just to get everyone together and promote the Unity.Colorado is coming, as Fes would say it (H.A.M.) this year!!So Bring what you Swing and Roll what you Stroll!!*

....No Joto on all above statements .... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you guys be safe!!!


X Deuce


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

going H.A.M. is the way to go brah


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:

Roy...sounds good! Let me know what you guys need. Im down for a commute.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *So,who's up for poppin this Season off before a show?I say we all get together and throw another Season Kickoff Kickback!
> All it takes is a lil involvement from everyone to make it happen.LET'S DO THIS!*


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> going H.A.M. is the way to go brah


datswutdafawkibeenheerinondainterwebsbrah.com


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> What it dew coLOWrado


What Up Big Buma :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:
> 
> Roy...sounds good! Let me know what you guys need. Im down for a commute.


:thumbsup:

We should set a date in stone soon,just waiting for feedback from other Clubs.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up roy at B dubs eatn wings going to the shop later the base colors should b laid down tonight..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> What up roy at B dubs eatn wings going to the shop later the base colors should b laid down tonight..


same bro got the Booger in da shop getting a few things touched up
gonna be a nice Season


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *That's what I'm thinking.Just to get everyone together and promote the Unity.Colorado is coming, as Fes would say it (H.A.M.) this year!!So Bring what you Swing and Roll what you Stroll!!*
> 
> ....No Joto on all above statements .... :biggrin:


Shit im down!!! lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lets roll then fuckers...............................


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> But a BIG CONGRATS to all the COLORADO RIDERS that made it in the April issue....Good Times, Boulevard Bullys, Choice, Mid West Customs and Imperials Denver. Colorado really owned this issue, love to see the state reppin to the fullest...congrats to everyone.



:thumbsup:
you guys deserve it..


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :yes:


That would be fun make on a sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Lets roll then fuckers...............................


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *So,who's up for poppin this Season off before a show?I say we all get together and throw another Season Kickoff Kickback!
> All it takes is a lil involvement from everyone to make it happen.LET'S DO THIS!*


*LETS DO IT... Time and place, that spot last year was kinda nice but HITS down for whatever whenever!!!!! We'll bring hot dogs to help feed the out of towners, gas aint cheap!!! UNITY,CO goin H.A.M. this year...*


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thats what I'm talkin' bout.....HITS putting in work..............


Tryin bro cuttin it close for this season hopefully work picks up so i can get it done we'll see :thumbsup:, Hows the linc comin??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Euro2low said:


> :thumbsup:
> you guys deserve it..


Wassup Phil:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

people are down to kick it longer on saturdays LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Tryin bro cuttin it close for this season hopefully work picks up so i can get it done we'll see :thumbsup:, Hows the linc comin??


Thats coo man....I gave the linc to my old lady we just picked up some goodies for it and I got my daughters their bikes....Now i just need something new for me.......LOL....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> We should set a date in stone soon,just waiting for feedback from other Clubs.




A big bbq at the city park sounds good


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats left of a porsche im fixing, rather be working on a certian cadillac


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that porsche is jacked


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> people are down to kick it longer on saturdays LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> people are down to kick it longer on saturdays LOL


x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> A big bbq at the city park sounds good


Thats excatly what I was thinking....The cinco show is in pueblo that weekend...Should just kick it at the show and then go to the park....Show P-TOWN some love....IDK though just my 2 cents...........RUTHLESS is down to roll and pitch in some change for a big ass BBQ.........


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thats excatly what I was thinking....The cinco show is in pueblo that weekend...Should just kick it at the show and then go to the park....Show P-TOWN some love....IDK though just my 2 cents...........RUTHLESS is down to roll and pitch in some change for a big ass BBQ.........


:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so whats the kickoff this year since citywide isn't gonna have the picnic?


We are still having a function. Car show is scheduled for the same time our picnic would have been. May 26th from 11-3 move in is 9-11


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CityWide is down for another kickback like last time. Just let us know when and where.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

coLOWrado built ..street hopper to show stopper..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> CityWide is down for another kickback like last time. Just let us know when and where.





bigcadi said:


> coLOWrado built ..street hopper to show stopper..



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> We are still having a function. Car show is scheduled for the same time our picnic would have been. May 26th from 11-3 move in is 9-11


I know Chris I didn't count you guys out bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> coLOWrado built ..street hopper to show stopper..


Comin along quick looks good bro cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Heavy in the mountains too..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

look'n sick Buma!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

on the move!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Wassup Phil:wave:


How goes it man? 
Miss the weather out there
so tired of this 100 degree nonsense out here =D


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *So,who's up for poppin this Season off before a show?I say we all get together and throw another Season Kickoff Kickback!
> All it takes is a lil involvement from everyone to make it happen.LET'S DO THIS!*


*RUTHLESS IS DOWN WE GOT A MEETING THIS WEEKEND ILL LET THE GUYS KNOW WHATS UP*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thats coo man....I gave the linc to my old lady we just picked up some goodies for it and I got my daughters their bikes....Now i just need something new for me.......LOL....


LET ME NO WHEN U WANT ME TO GO OUTTA TOWN TO PICK IT UP FOR U


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Throw me the butt cheeks and I will throw you some cash.............:biggrin:..............


MAN I THOUGHT THE DEAL WAS AS LONG AS I KEEP JESSICA WARM WHILE UR GONE WHAT THE HELL U CANT BE CHANGIN THINGS ON ME! LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Euro2low said:


> How goes it man?
> Miss the weather out there
> so tired of this 100 degree nonsense out here =D


It goes, we all ready for your weather man, sick of this cold and snow these last 2 weeks


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn that porsche is jacked










lookin more like a car today:happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up chapo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Whats up homie what u been up too?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning anything for sale out there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


This jam was da shiznit back in the day.How old was jew when this came out Larry?5?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning anything for sale out there?


Everything has a price :naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you sellin the Booger?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE**Continental Kit. Great shape. $650


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Are you sellin the Booger?


No I'm not selling it.But if a GOOD offer came across the table it would be gone.


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

FOR SALE 64 IMPALA CHROME MOTOR AND SUSPENTION,GOTS HYDROS RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT TOO MUCH TO LIST $16,500 PM ME


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chapo said:


> FOR SALE 64 IMPALA CHROME MOTOR AND SUSPENTION,GOTS HYDROS RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT TOO MUCH TO LIST $16,500 PM ME
> View attachment 435003
> View attachment 435004
> View attachment 435005
> ...


Good luck with the sale.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>


Japan is on another level.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


I be like it's my turn bitch


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Wat up D hows caprice comin u going to Az we are taken caprice and truck


Shit just chillin fukin needa job or some kinda income  still tryin get some metal for my undies I rather be hitin back bumper the paint job is last ..........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Shit just chillin fukin needa job or some kinda income  still tryin get some metal for my undies I rather be hitin back bumper the paint job is last ..........


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


You can take the coke head outta colombia, but you cant take the colombia out the coke head...:uh:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


Was up fes what tha BIG M been up to homie


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back bumper today who wants sum


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Was up fes what tha BIG M been up to homie


we jus building gettin' ready for the summer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> back bumper today who wants sum


Happy to see some bumper check'n in the CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> View attachment 435288


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up coloRadO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up coloRadO


Whut Up Chuck!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I be like it's my turn bitch


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Happy to see some bumper check'n in the CO!!!


you know how weeee doo it!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got my OG Rider sets in.......8 hours of Lowriders shows....Best ta gets my buz on now
Hey fes when is the next Rollin due out?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Just got my OG Rider sets in.......8 hours of Lowriders shows....Best ta gets my buz on now
> Hey fes when is the next Rollin due out?


Nice!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Just got my OG Rider sets in.......8 hours of Lowriders shows....Best ta gets my buz on now
> Hey fes when is the next Rollin due out?


end of this month or beginning of march


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> end of this month or beginning of march


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up Chuck!!!


Just chillen at home and you ? How are the rides comin along


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Made it back finally new rides in the garage safe and sound thats a long ass drive.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics of the new ride Mikeg!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Made it back finally new rides in the garage safe and sound thats a long ass drive.


Glad you guys made it back safe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Pics of the new ride Mikeg!


See you Sunday loco!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn snow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Just chillen at home and you ? How are the rides comin along


work'n on the '66 right now & the cutty is almost there now!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any sneak pics of da cutty


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> work'n on the '66 right now & the cutty is almost there now!!!



That's cool I need to get my car rollin but work has been kinda slow


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody has the hook up on chrome I'm trying to avoid Denver Bumper I want my shit back this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> any sneak pics of da cutty


I'll try and find one on my phone in a bit...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> That's cool I need to get my car rollin but work has been kinda slow


yeah that sucks homie... shit work everywhere is slow im sure...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

colo63impala said:


> Anybody has the hook up on chrome I'm trying to avoid Denver Bumper I want my shit back this year


talk to Ceez on here or Joe from SoCo Rollerz... they should be able to help you


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

colo63impala said:


> Anybody has the hook up on chrome I'm trying to avoid Denver Bumper I want my shit back this year


Hit me up.719-671-8975. 3-4 week turn a round, best prices on double plated or triple plated. Text me anytime this week, or call anytime after 3pm.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I'll try and find one on my phone in a bit...


hell ya


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> talk to Ceez on here or Joe from SoCo Rollerz... they should be able to help you


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> :h5:


I had forgot your screen name sorry!!!


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> talk to Ceez on here or Joe from SoCo Rollerz... they should be able to help you


Thank's bro I'll hit them up


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Hit me up.719-671-8975. 3-4 week turn a round, best prices on double plated or triple plated. Text me anytime this week, or call anytime after 3pm.


I'll call you later bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Must been one helluva hit if she's still waiting to exhale.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Must been one helluva hit if she's still waiting to exhale.....


bobby fucked her up and with all them records sold she was broke


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bobby was da man doe dey don't make shit like dis no moe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> bobby was da man doe dey don't make shit like dis no moe


yeah dat was da shiznit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> yeah dat was da shiznit


dem be da panty droppers


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea bobby and whitney WAS the shit until they smoked there damn kneecaps off :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

96 towncar, 112k miles, real clean interior, black top, runs excellent, everything works perfect, elderly owned, non smoker, needs some paint work, new tires. $3000 obo negotiable.


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

a bro i got 2500 cash right now


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

I got these wheels with the new ride cant wait for summer


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

I got some pics of the car that iam building my wife.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning CO.....................


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Looking GOOD Mike :thumbsup:


Thanks cars out getting the interior done and then I can put the rest of the chrome on but thats what I drove all that way for was a 79 monte chop top his and hers this year!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

And here is a pic of the new ride when we got to vegas had to roll the strip at least once.







:nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I liked my G body convertible I'm just glad my brother bought it and it stood in the family


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> And here is a pic of the new ride when we got to vegas had to roll the strip at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice ...Congrats !


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Whats up Homies, been awhile since i been on here. anyone got any projects for sale :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

65 ave said:


> Whats up Homies, been awhile since i been on here. anyone got any projects for sale :dunno:


You ever sell you cadi?


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

yea its been gone and already for sale. i seen it on FT Collins craigslist 


lacwood said:


> You ever sell you cadi?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

65 ave said:


> yea its been gone and already for sale. i seen it on FT Collins craigslist


Damn that was quick


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> 96 towncar, 112k miles, real clean interior, black top, runs excellent, everything works perfect, elderly owned, non smoker, needs some paint work, new tires. $3000 obo negotiable.


SOLD.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cees hey man thanx for hangin out with me and the Family before I leave!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Cees hey man thanx for hangin out with me and the Family before I leave!


Yessir....thank you brother...be safe out there and be sure to bring me back a turban !


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> SOLD.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*FOR SALE!!!*


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Is anyone out there getting rid of some six lug knock off adapters? Let me know thanks.


Still need those 6 lug adapters? I just got mine in from BrownAzt3ka on here he got them to me pretty fast to.
heres the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/325383-used-adapters-sale.html
They aint in bad condition either


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

65 ave said:


> Whats up Homies, been awhile since i been on here. anyone got any projects for sale :dunno:


how much of a project??? got a 73 monte


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKpv6thfNdg
check this out


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I liked my G body convertible I'm just glad my brother bought it and it stood in the family
> 
> View attachment 436206


 That ride is bad ass!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bburton719 said:


> Still need those 6 lug adapters? I just got mine in from BrownAzt3ka on here he got them to me pretty fast to.
> heres the link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/325383-used-adapters-sale.html
> They aint in bad condition either
> ...



for how much? Thanks brother


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What Up Colorado!! What up Most Hated CC!!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


>


3:42 Nice 3-wheel! :thumbsup:, 4:45 :rofl:, 4:57 WTF they pulled it over with a truck! :twak:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

sneek peek comm'n to a show near you.... CoLOWrado built... By joe Blanco


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> sneek peek comm'n to a show near you.... CoLOWrado built... By joe Blanco


Nice !!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

FOR SALE 79 monte blue vynle with blue tweed interior, patterns on roof, candy blue anodized spokes, 2 pump 8 batt 10 switches $3500 obo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> FOR SALE 79 monte blue vynle with blue tweed interior, patterns on roof, candy blue anodized spokes, 2 pump 8 batt 10 switches $3500 obo


 wish I had spare cash laying around...would love something to roll while tryin to finish the six.


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> for how much? Thanks brother


mine were 90 shipped not to bad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bburton719 said:


> mine were 90 shipped not to bad


Right on brother...appreciate it. I will hit him up.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> FOR SALE 79 monte blue vynle with blue tweed interior, patterns on roof, candy blue anodized spokes, 2 pump 8 batt 10 switches $3500 obo


Looks pretty nice. G/L with the sale.


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Shoot me a pic of it 719 434 0775


LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> how much of a project??? got a 73 monte


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

where you located


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

Where is this monte at 


luxurymnte8788 said:


> FOR SALE 79 monte blue vynle with blue tweed interior, patterns on roof, candy blue anodized spokes, 2 pump 8 batt 10 switches $3500 obo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *FOR SALE!!!*


from happy v-day to for sale??? did she cheat on you...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> from happy v-day to for sale??? did she cheat on you...


LOL dats funny


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> from happy v-day to for sale??? did she cheat on you...


She's being a needy Bitch so Imma divorce her


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LOL dats funny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> She's being a needy Bitch so Imma divorce her


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> She's being a needy Bitch so Imma divorce her


I feel you there....first mine wanted chrome panties....then lil engraved panties....now fully engraved panties....high maintenance bitch!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I feel you there....first mine wanted chrome panties....then lil engraved panties....now fully engraved panties....high maintenance bitch!


Not to mention her fat ass wants all this Kandy....time for a second job


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

how much roy i might have to go take advantage of a STUDENT LOAN!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Not to mention her fat ass wants all this Kandy....time for a second job





BigCeez said:


> I feel you there....first mine wanted chrome panties....then lil engraved panties....now fully engraved panties....high maintenance bitch!


But when you're finally up in them guts ....it will all be worth it :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> But when you're finally up in them guts ....it will all be worth it :h5:



:roflmao::h5: You are right my friend....until then...its grey hair and ulcers until she gets what she wants.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao::h5: You are right my friend....until then...its grey hair and ulcers until she gets what she wants.


LOL I second that...didnt you say you had a etcher here in CO??? I need some things done...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> sneek peek comm'n to a show near you.... CoLOWrado built... By joe Blanco


DAMN you aint playin you guys are kickin ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> LOL I second that...didnt you say you had a etcher here in CO??? I need some things done...


Hit him up on Facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000625741128&ref=ts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

saved from page 2


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> DAMN you aint playin you guys are kickin ass bro :thumbsup:


 were try'n homie the base colors are down next is the Candy...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> how much roy i might have to go take advantage of a STUDENT LOAN!!!


I'm asking 27k OBO bRO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Hit him up on Facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000625741128&ref=ts


I hit him up thanks bro i appriciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> were try'n homie the base colors are down next is the Candy...


Like the colors, would go good with some triple golds!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'm asking 27k OBO bRO


 Didnt think i would see this day so soon.. :shocked:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Didnt think i would see this day so soon.. :shocked:


Have a few serious offers already I think it's gonna go soon.Got a 25K offer and then a house worth 35k in Pueblo...and a bunch of 20-22K Offers


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I hit him up thanks bro i appriciate it :thumbsup:


Yessir!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Have a few serious offers already I think it's gonna go soon.Got a 25K offer and then a house worth 35k in Pueblo...and a bunch of 20-22K Offers


A house :rofl:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Have a few serious offers already I think it's gonna go soon.Got a 25K offer and then a house worth 35k in Pueblo...and a bunch of 20-22K Offers


damn well i dont think a student loan that big can be paid back with all the school bills on top of that lol but good luck with the sale i say DONT DO IT u put a lot of time and money into that car and like u said its ur dream car might not come across one like it again i say finish it up and try to get her on a center fold reppin CO!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> A house :rofl:


I was like ...huh? 
Lol...waiting on pics now.might be a come up though who knows.
I got a GOOD friend that's a realtor so...who knows


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> damn well i dont think a student loan that big can be paid back with all the school bills on top of that lol but good luck with the sale i say DONT DO IT u put a lot of time and money into that car and like u said its ur dream car might not come across one like it again i say finish it up and try to get her on a center fold reppin CO!!:thumbsup:


It will be in LRM soon already and I has more dreams cars :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

monte is in colorado springs sale pending on her tho


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Continental Kit for sale.......good shape.....$600 or make offer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *FOR SALE!!!*



*"SALE PENDING"*


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> monte is in colorado springs sale pending on her tho


 if it falls through let me know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> monte is in colorado springs sale pending on her tho


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *"SALE PENDING"*


 that didnt take long bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> that didnt take long bro


Nah had a shitload of offers...getting close to my number so I'm GOOD.
I think I might have priced it too low :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Nah had a shitload of offers...getting close to my number so I'm GOOD.
> I think I might have priced it too low :happysad:



Yessir...you put that recession pricing on it....good luck with the sale though brother and hope you find that bubble you wanted.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...you put that recession pricing on it....good luck with the sale though brother and hope you find that bubble you wanted.


:thumbsup:
Now to find one
I thinkin Imma just Buy one done up.Gets to be pretty upsetting going through shops and waiting for shit when you're an impatient guy like myself. :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *"SALE PENDING"*


Wheres it going?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Wheres it going?


AZ or FLA
Should find out soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> Now to find one
> I thinkin Imma just Buy one done up.Gets to be pretty upsetting going through shops and waiting for shit when you're an impatient guy like myself. :happysad:


I think its easier to find a finished one now a days.....hopefully you find the right one! Maybe something juiced...I know you been itchin to hit a switch again


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> Now to find one
> I thinkin Imma just Buy one done up.Gets to be pretty upsetting going through shops and waiting for shit when you're an impatient guy like myself. :happysad:


CO-SIGNED a 100%


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I think its easier to find a finished one now a days.....hopefully you find the right one! Maybe something juiced...I know you been itchin to hit a switch again


Yeah I've got one in mind ...hopefully it pans out....If it does it will be a heavy hitter for CO for sure
Built Bought Borrowed.....Don't matter anymore to me as long as it's Clean :biggrin:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I've got one in mind ...hopefully it pans out....If it does it will be a heavy hitter for CO for sure
> Built Bought Borrowed.....Don't matter anymore to me as long as it's Clean :biggrin:


Yessir....hope everything pans out for ya! Keep us posted!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I've got one in mind ...hopefully it pans out....If it does it will be a heavy hitter for CO for sure
> *Built Bought Borrowed*.....Don't matter anymore to me as *long as it's Clean* :biggrin:


i feel you on that but you left on thing out* has too have hydros and drive on the streets*. Im a MAJESTICS so its easy for me or should i say required. raither see a cop behind me in my car then on my front step at my house...lol you a real rider so i know you going to bring it. good luck and do the damn thing dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i feel you on that but you left on thing out* has too have hydros and drive on the streets*. Im a MAJESTICS so its easy for me or should i say required. raither see a cop behind me in my car then on my front step at my house...lol you a real rider so i know you going to bring it. good luck and do the damn thing dogg


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well good morning Colorado! Hope all is goin well for everyone! Did you sell the booger yet Roy? I feel you bout buyin something done rather than taking the time with shops hopeing and praying it looks right when its done! Hopefully on my return I will have something nice again!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Base colors n patterns almost done. Next stop CANDY LAND....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Well good morning Colorado! Hope all is goin well for everyone! Did you sell the booger yet Roy? I feel you bout buyin something done rather than taking the time with shops hopeing and praying it looks right when its done! Hopefully on my return I will have something nice again!


Be safe bro.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> Base colors n patterns almost done. Next stop CANDY LAND....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i feel you on that but you left on thing out* has too have hydros and drive on the streets*. Im a MAJESTICS so its easy for me or should i say required. raither see a cop behind me in my car then on my front step at my house...lol you a real rider so i know you going to bring it. good luck and do the damn thing dogg


I just wanna hit Back Bumper in a 196_ Impala in front of Fes' while blinding him at the same TIME with da undies.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JK Fes just trying to get int that 60's/Undercarriage/lifted/clean scene like everyone else....Rags are overrated :happysad:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

*monte*

still for sale


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> JK Fes just trying to get int that 60's/Undercarriage/lifted/clean scene like everyone else....*Rags are overrated* :happysad:



WTF?????? HAHAHAHA....... NO THERE NOT! :nono:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I just wanna hit Back Bumper in a 196_ Impala in front of Fes' while blinding him at the same TIME with da undies.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> JK Fes just trying to get int that 60's/Undercarriage/lifted/clean scene like everyone else....Rags are overrated :happysad:


 I've never owned a rag so I definitely cant say that...lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I've never owned a rag so I definitely cant say that...lol!!!


I bought that g body rag and I sold it and I'll never go back lol all rag for me and not saying this to you but no lifts for me and I'll be killing it since people are talking about juice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I just wanna hit Back Bumper in a 196_ Impala in front of Fes' while blinding him at the same TIME with da undies.


:roflmao:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's the price homie


luxurymnte8788 said:


> still for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He Cip nice seeing you today bro it's been a while.............


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Is anybody gonna be sending out parts for chrome I have big parts that need to go on a pallet


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Have a few serious offers already I think it's gonna go soon.Got a 25K offer and then a house worth 35k in Pueblo...and a bunch of 20-22K Offers


GL on the sale bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn all this kandy and chrome talk, im goin to lock myself in my garage for the day i gotta get in overdrive!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bought that g body rag and I sold it and I'll never go back lol all rag for me and not saying this to you but no lifts for me and I'll be killing it since people are talking about juice


lol I know you gonna be kill'n it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody have some good og 64 impala door handles they want to sell


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd have to sell my house to get on Larry's level :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Anybody have some good og 64 impala door handles they want to sell


Whats wrong with repops?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'd have to sell my house to get on Larry's level :happysad:


Yeah the new ride is :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*He is already hurting my feelings with it.
:tears:*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=83734353&listingRecNum=14&criteria=sf1Dir%3DASC%26mkId%3D20053%26stkTyp%3DU%26mdId%3D21291%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId%26rd%3D100000%26zc%3D80922%26rn%3D0%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26stkTypId%3D28881%26sf2Dir%3DDESC%26sf1Nm%3DmodelYear%26sf2Nm%3Dprice%26isDealerGrouping%3Dfalse%26rpp%3D50%26feedSegId%3D28705&aff=national&listType=3

:barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U know whats funny is me and Ruben were talking how all this shit is getting out of hand and everything is getting crazy expensive. I'm guilty of spending big but it's almost not fun like it used to be mannnn what happened to that g body fun I know it seems wierd what I'm typing but I know most of you guys know what I'm talking about....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

just got these back for the all gold 13x7 72 spoke all gold daytons!!!!thinking about taking in my rims to get those engraved>:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U know whats funny is me and Ruben were talking how all this shit is getting out of hand and everything is getting crazy expensive. I'm guilty of spending big but it's almost not fun like it used to be mannnn what happened to that g body fun I know it seems wierd what I'm typing but I know most of you guys know what I'm talking about....


I know exactly what you talmbout as Sean would say All Hustle No Love.......Seems like yous has ta have a decent ride nowadays to gets da respects and Creds...... I would love to go back to the G-Body days but the game has changed .....Could go on for hours but I know what ya mean :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 439047
> just got these back for the all gold 13x7 72 spoke all gold daytons!!!!thinking about taking in my rims to get those engraved>:dunno:


PM me or call me about pricing.....Those are sick!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

what you need bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

this is my wifes steering wheel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I know exactly what you talmbout as Sean would say All Hustle No Love.......Seems like yous has ta have a decent ride nowadays to gets da respects and Creds...... I would love to go back to the G-Body days but the game has changed .....Could go on for hours but I know what ya mean :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I know exactly what you talmbout as Sean would say All Hustle No Love.......Seems like yous has ta have a decent ride nowadays to gets da respects and Creds...... I would love to go back to the G-Body days but the game has changed .....Could go on for hours but I know what ya mean :thumbsup:


i knew u wuld know whats up Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT for Colo
Nice weather is just around the corner*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it's showing 57 for a high today LOL but maybe morning rain and snow tomorrow but it does seem to be getting nicer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> *it's showing 57 for a high today *LOL but maybe morning rain and snow tomorrow but it does seem to be getting nicer


Damn Damn Damn ....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado¿¿


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Buma :wave:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 439262


Acacia Park???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Acacia Park???


:yes:

They are closing off the 2 streets around it for the cars


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> 
> They are closing off the 2 streets around it for the cars


we'll see... I might walk around once and go do something fun!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> What it dew coLOWrado¿¿


Whuts crackin' Buma!!!


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> we'll see... I might walk around once and go do something fun!!! lol


They also lowered entrance fee and added live bands and are trying to get a cruise coordinated
We will be there this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> They also lowered entrance fee and added live bands and are trying to get a cruise coordinated
> We will be there this year


whuts the entry fees now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> whuts the entry fees now?


$25


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Glad u member me on here ROy, ha! It would be nice to go back to the simple days, but not only is lowriding our lifestyle, it's also competitive. Especially with everyone in different clubs and all. We all trying to do our best to rep for our pride and the plaque on our ride.

Anyways, aint been on her in almost a year I think, haha. Just wanted to pass through and say what's up to the OG LIL Krew. Much love and respect my homies.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *Glad u member me on here ROy, ha! It would be nice to go back to the simple days, but not only is lowriding our lifestyle, it's also competitive. Especially with everyone in different clubs and all. We all trying to do our best to rep for our pride and the plaque on our ride.
> 
> Anyways, aint been on her in almost a year I think, haha. Just wanted to pass through and say what's up to the OG LIL Krew. Much love and respect my homies.*


Whuts crack'n Big Sean!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts crack'n Big Sean!!!


*Same 'ol over this way homie. Just planning my next move with these cars. The shop that my 4 was at hasn't touched it in over a year, so I picked it up and put it in the garage in Pueblo. Trying to decide if I wanna bring it down here to Last Minute Customs to finish it, or just start on the Trey. Seems like everyone in Pueblo is scared to touch it and put it back together for me*.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Were there and maybe with a new toy 64 wagon on my way to look at it maken it a hopper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *Same 'ol over this way homie. Just planning my next move with these cars. The shop that my 4 was at hasn't touched it in over a year, so I picked it up and put it in the garage in Pueblo. Trying to decide if I wanna bring it down here to Last Minute Customs to finish it, or just start on the Trey. Seems like everyone in Pueblo is scared to touch it and put it back together for me*.


That car is gonna be hurting feelings for reals


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *Glad u member me on here ROy, ha! It would be nice to go back to the simple days, but not only is lowriding our lifestyle, it's also competitive. Especially with everyone in different clubs and all. We all trying to do our best to rep for our pride and the plaque on our ride.
> 
> Anyways, aint been on her in almost a year I think, haha. Just wanted to pass through and say what's up to the OG LIL Krew. Much love and respect my homies.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> That car is gonna be hurting feelings for reals


im already crying and its not even done....


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Where wasthis, bad ass truck...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Where wasthis, bad ass truck...


Damn you went way back...I think that was in AZ a few years ago


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Damn you went way back...I think that was in AZ a few years ago


CO looked deep in the pics, always interesting to look back and to see how far CO has come :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't think Colorado is ready for the CAPRICE lol we will see what it do ASAP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Colorado is home of traditional of the year I think it can handle that caprice LMAO j/k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *Same 'ol over this way homie. Just planning my next move with these cars. The shop that my 4 was at hasn't touched it in over a year, so I picked it up and put it in the garage in Pueblo. Trying to decide if I wanna bring it down here to Last Minute Customs to finish it, or just start on the Trey. Seems like everyone in Pueblo is scared to touch it and put it back together for me*.


damn P-town ain't showing you no luv or whut?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Don't think Colorado is ready for the CAPRICE lol we will see what it do ASAP


can't wait!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Colorado is home of traditional of the year I think it can handle that caprice LMAO j/k


lol you a fool!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Whats wrong with repops?


I GOT TO HAVE OG AND IM GETTING THEM ENGRAVED BUT DONT WANT TO BE WITHOUT HANDLES ON THE CAR. JOE HOOKED ME UP WITH A SET.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I GOT TO HAVE OG AND IM GETTING THEM ENGRAVED BUT DONT WANT TO BE WITHOUT HANDLES ON THE CAR. JOE HOOKED ME UP WITH A SET.


Yeah with repops you have to grind down the knuckle guards to fit.Just wondering if there was another reason.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> damn P-town ain't showing you no luv or whut?


shops in general get to be bullshit I think thats why alot of guys build themselves or just buy shit done. I understand not having the time and you should be able to pay to get it done but it sux your priority is not others. Good luck with the ride Sean I know you'll pull through and get her done.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *Glad u member me on here ROy, ha! It would be nice to go back to the simple days, but not only is lowriding our lifestyle, it's also competitive. Especially with everyone in different clubs and all. We all trying to do our best to rep for our pride and the plaque on our ride.
> 
> Anyways, aint been on her in almost a year I think, haha. Just wanted to pass through and say what's up to the OG LIL Krew. Much love and respect my homies.*


:wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> still for sale


How much


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> we'll see... I might walk around once and go do something fun!!! lol


LIKE CRUZ THE AVE:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shops in general get to be bullshit I think thats why alot of guys build themselves or just buy shit done. I understand not having the time and you should be able to pay to get it done but it sux your priority is not others. Good luck with the ride Sean I know you'll pull through and get her done.


I wish i could work out of my garage at home but all of my tools and equipment are at my work, kinda the catch 22 i guess...maybe someday when i get a real job i can do my thang from home:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> LIKE CRUZ THE AVE:biggrin:


you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shops in general get to be bullshit I think thats why alot of guys build themselves or just buy shit done. I understand not having the time and you should be able to pay to get it done but it sux your priority is not others. Good luck with the ride Sean I know you'll pull through and get her done.


yessur, I know whut you mean!!! its a catch 22 @ the end of the day...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I wish i could work out of my garage at home but all of my tools and equipment are at my work, kinda the catch 22 i guess...maybe someday when i get a real job i can do my thang from home:happysad:


I jst moved most of my tools and equipment to my garage behind my house from my shop and i gotta admit i love it much more convient to enjoy my job and be home with the fam at the same time, not to mention i get more time to work :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yessur, I know whut you mean!!! its a catch 22 @ the end of the day...


Ya it's a struggle either way


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I jst moved most of my tools and equipment to my garage behind my house from my shop and i gotta admit i love it much more convient to enjoy my job and be home with the fam at the same time, not to mention i get more time to work :thumbsup:


Nice....Hows thde ride coming man.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' COLORADO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' COLORADO!!!


Staying home sick, and my son is sick too:thumbsdown::barf:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Staying home sick, and my son is sick too:thumbsdown::barf:


That sucks Bro.Let me know if you need anything......vicodin, percasets(sp)....etc


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the parts done in triple chrome. Hope you like! Sorry for the lint on the parts.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn bullshit snow


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

elonzo said:


> How much


sold it homie went and got my grey luxury sport back


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> sold it homie went and got my grey luxury sport back


Time to see it on the back bumper!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> sold it homie went and got my grey luxury sport back


Time to see that bish on the back bumper...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> That sucks Bro.Let me know if you need anything......vicodin, percasets(sp)....etc


 Thanks bro were at his Pediatricians office now, i look like a fool trying to tell them whats wrong with him cuz i don t have a voice right now:banghead:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Nice....Hows thde ride coming man.......


Slowly but surely Ricky i got it on the rotisserie blasting the belly now it takes for ever blasting with the one i have but it works...Hows your hunt goin??? Got your heart set on anything yet??


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Thanks bro were at his Pediatricians office now, i look like a fool trying to tell them whats wrong with him cuz i don t have a voice right now:banghead:


You dont have to yell lmao jk, hope yall get well soon..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Here are a few pics of the parts done in triple chrome. Hope you like! Sorry for the lint on the parts.


Looks good Joe im getting my stuff ready still but i will let you know as soon as its ready bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' COLORADO!!!


What up Big M, hows that 6 comin bro?? When can we see the cutty, i see you still havent posted a sneak peek!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Copper stage.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' COLORADO!!!


i heard that avatar pic isnt valid anymore :dunno: time to see the cutty there lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Copper stage.


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> What up Big M, hows that 6 comin bro?? When can we see the cutty, i see you still havent posted a sneak peek!!!


lol I know, got pics on my phone and my phone a P.O.S.!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I know, got pics on my phone and my phone a P.O.S.!!!


ya M pogtfo!!!!!jk what up fez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> ya M pogtfo!!!!!jk what up fez


whut up John!!! How you been hoMie?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> whut up John!!! How you been hoMie?


doing good planning on my car getting painted at the beginning of the month.i think were going to have a nice looking line up.and maybe a couple of those bouncing cars you know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> doing good planning on my car getting painted at the beginning of the month.i think were going to have a nice looking line up.and maybe a couple of those bouncing cars you know.


Too many monies Big Juan....Too many monies my friend!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Too many monies Big Juan....Too many monies my friend!


shit i cant even pay attention. im a broke heavy set dude MR ROY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck it lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> doing good planning on my car getting painted at the beginning of the month.i think were going to have a nice looking line up.and maybe a couple of those bouncing cars you know.


Getting ready to test one of them Bouncing cars you speak of :boink:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Slowly but surely Ricky i got it on the rotisserie blasting the belly now it takes for ever blasting with the one i have but it works...Hows your hunt goin??? Got your heart set on anything yet??


I am in the works right now working out a deal for something......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> I am in the works right now working out a deal for something......




Ah chit and the Ballerz start coming outta da woodwork


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Ah chit and the Ballerz start coming outta da woodwork


RIGHT I WISH I WAS IN THAT PLACE TOO


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Time to see that bish on the back bumper...


yup you already no what time it is homie


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mike did you ever get that chipper off the ground.or do you need daddy's help!!jk lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

oooo matt your a ***


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> mike did you ever get that chipper off the ground.or do you need daddy's help!!jk lol


It went ok need alittle more work but its getting there


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> It went ok need alittle more work but its getting there


:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> It went ok need alittle more work but its getting there


charge dem batts and bleed dem lines and lets hit the bully!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> charge dem batts and bleed dem lines and lets hit the bully!!!!!!!!!!


 I blew a return hose lost alot of pressure needed some fluid and to bleed it but i said fuck it new hose and this what we got!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

john dnt make me pull out tha show hopper


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> john dnt make me pull out tha show hopper


Dont trip that ones next


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> It went ok need alittle more work but its getting there


:run:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> john dnt make me pull out tha show hopper


PICS OR U A LAIR!!!JUST SAYIN


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> PICS OR U A LAIR!!!JUST SAYIN


And yes shes a hopper


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> PICS OR U A LAIR!!!JUST SAYIN


There u go lair:buttkick:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> And yes shes a hopper


Come on prez ill b out on tha bully this weekend wit tha prix if we dnt get any snow


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> And yes shes a hopper


NICE PIC CAPTAIN


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

DENVER DOSE IT ALL YEAR AROUND MATT I WAS MOBBIN IN THE BLIZZARD LAST NIGHT


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BUT SHE IS PRETTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> NICE PIC CAPTAIN


 U no got to save my hoe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah Chit.......
It's Hopper Season


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha right on mike whos tha liar now prez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Denver CC Looking GOOD*


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> *Denver CC Looking GOOD*


 Thanks Roy!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> Thanks Roy!!


 Just some street cars and yes BOUGHT AND PAID FOR !!http://youtu.be/RWQX1Dv2E4o


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Ah chit and the Ballerz start coming outta da woodwork


Just trying to catch up with all you guys.....LOL........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> RIGHT I WISH I WAS IN THAT PLACE TOO


Dont trip LOS you on the right track man just finish college..................:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> DENVER DOSE IT ALL YEAR AROUND MATT *I WAS MOBBIN IN THE BLIZZARD LAST NIGHT*


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Just some street cars and yes BOUGHT AND PAID FOR !!http://youtu.be/RWQX1Dv2E4o


Built Bought Borrowed......All that matters is the height you getting at the end of the day or the points you scoring.


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Your 100% right roy right on brotha


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

dam ok denver steppin it up this year


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Trying to do a lil something brotha


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


DAMN MR ROY IF I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO PULL MY CARD I WOULD OF TOOK PICKS OF MY DIRTY ASS RIDE!!!LOL


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

http://youtu.be/0lDcHA3Fcoo


mikegDenver said:


> Just some street cars and yes BOUGHT AND PAID FOR !!http://youtu.be/RWQX1Dv2E4o


Nice car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I am in the works right now working out a deal for something......


Ah shit :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That ride is bad ass!!


car looked good at work today LFTED homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> It went ok need alittle more work but its getting there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> And yes shes a hopper


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts up CO!!! DENVER C.C. bringin' it!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fez when is car gonna be done cant wait to see it summer is commin fast


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Fez when is car gonna be done cant wait to see it summer is commin fast


It'll be here don't trip!!! lol how's your car comin' hoMie?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Damn yous guys are making me want to get something that hops*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Damn yous guys are making me want to get something that hops*


is the trey gone for sure?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> is the trey gone for sure?


Nah fucker didn't leave a deposit so I put it back up for sale.Have 3 people interested.Just wanna make sure I can get the ends i want for it.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

its just chillin til it warms up more is it double or single its gonna be a good summer whos going to good friday big hop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nah fucker didn't leave a deposit so I put it back up for sale.Have 3 people interested.Just wanna make sure I can get the ends i want for it.


:thumbsup:jus keep it!!! you put alot of work into it & its doin its thang!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> its just chillin til it warms up more is it double or single its gonna be a good summer whos going to good friday big hop


im tryin' to go but now im cuttin' it close...


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

If u need any help hit me up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup:jus keep it!!! you put alot of work into it & its doin its thang!!!


I might just do that.It's about 6-8K from where I want it to be. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> If u need any help hit me up


cool thanks bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I might just do that.It's about 6-8K from where I want it to be. :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> its just chillin til it warms up more is it double or single its gonna be a good summer whos going to good friday big hop


Whats the date wheres it at ??? I wanna see some back bumper action!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Come on prez ill b out on tha bully this weekend wit tha prix if we dnt get any snow


Congrats on the new ride! I know Jeff took care of you on that one!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: Whats up COLORADO....looks like everyone is stepping it up from GOOD TIMES, RUTHLESS, DENVER, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, MOST HATED, HITS, CHOICE, BLVD BULLYS, JUST CASUAL, USO....WAY TOO MANY CLUBS TO NAME...excited to see all these clubs and solo riders really put COLORADO on the map...especially with all the hoppers coming out....I think its going to be a good summer. 


MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave: Whats up COLORADO....looks like everyone is stepping it up from GOOD TIMES, RUTHLESS, DENVER, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, MOST HATED, HITS, CHOICE, BLVD BULLYS, JUST CASUAL, USO....WAY TOO MANY CLUBS TO NAME...excited to see all these clubs and solo riders really put COLORADO on the map...especially with all the hoppers coming out....I think its going to be a good summer.
> 
> 
> MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS!


:wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats on the new ride! I know Jeff took care of you on that one!


Right on ceez plan on havin tha car out a lot this summer n ya jeff hooked it up pretty nice


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> car looked good at work today LFTED homie


Thanks Homes!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

@ROY- keep it thats not shit compared to what u put into it already and just work on it slowly u aint got nothin but time:thumbsup:
@CEEZ- thanks for the props u right thou its good to see everyones gettin their head in it
@RICKY- im tryin bro this shit is stressin me out i just need to get passed these first 2 years and it will be better what u got ur eyes set on stop holdin out
@FEZ- is that cutty gonna be hoppin too or u just goin to put mine to shame lol
@ everyone else lol keep up the hard work cant wait to see what this summer brings to us and see all the new bumper checkers out there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> @ROY- keep it thats not shit compared to what u put into it already and just work on it slowly u aint got nothin but time:thumbsup:
> @CEEZ- thanks for the props u right thou its good to see everyones gettin their head in it
> @RICKY- im tryin bro this shit is stressin me out i just need to get passed these first 2 years and it will be better what u got ur eyes set on stop holdin out
> @FEZ- is that cutty gonna be hoppin too or u just goin to put mine to shame lol
> @ everyone else lol keep up the hard work cant wait to see what this summer brings to us and see all the new bumper checkers out there


I never tell my secrets....I am looking at 2 cars maybe 3 in cali and 1 here in da springs.........


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Right on ceez plan on havin tha car out a lot this summer n ya jeff hooked it up pretty nice


Can't wait to see her out there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks Homes!!


I like that homie it's nice to see someone else interested in lowriders and to see a ride lifted again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave: Whats up COLORADO....looks like everyone is stepping it up from GOOD TIMES, RUTHLESS, DENVER, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, MOST HATED, HITS, CHOICE, BLVD BULLYS, JUST CASUAL, USO....WAY TOO MANY CLUBS TO NAME...excited to see all these clubs and solo riders really put COLORADO on the map...especially with all the hoppers coming out....I think its going to be a good summer.
> 
> 
> MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS!


thanx Ceez peeps don't know about that ol scoo MH but I'm finna make some waves homie I'm just glad to see everybody working towards bigger things weather it's getting a new ride or doing small things to that exisiting one it don't matter as long as we let the world know that lowriding is here to stay...............................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Ceez peeps don't know about that ol scoo MH but I'm finna make some waves homie I'm just glad to see everybody working towards bigger things weather it's getting a new ride or doing small things to that exisiting one it don't matter as long as we let the world know that lowriding is here to stay...............................


Couldnt have said it better................


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN RICK 3 RIDES!!!!! SHIT SCHOOL NEEDS TO GO BY FAST LOL I CANT EVEN BUILD MY ONE CAR TO A DECENT LOOKING RIDE LOL BUT THATS WHATS UP AND I CANT TO SEE WHAT MOST HATED BRINGS OUT YALL ALWAYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> @ROY- keep it thats not shit compared to what u put into it already and just work on it slowly u aint got nothin but time:thumbsup:
> @CEEZ- thanks for the props u right thou its good to see everyones gettin their head in it
> @RICKY- im tryin bro this shit is stressin me out i just need to get passed these first 2 years and it will be better what u got ur eyes set on stop holdin out
> @FEZ- is that cutty gonna be hoppin too or u just goin to put mine to shame lol
> @ everyone else lol keep up the hard work cant wait to see what this summer brings to us and see all the new bumper checkers out there


whut up Los!!! shit, cutty gonna hold its own... you already know!!! lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAMN RICK 3 RIDES!!!!! SHIT SCHOOL NEEDS TO GO BY FAST LOL I CANT EVEN BUILD MY ONE CAR TO A DECENT LOOKING RIDE LOL BUT THATS WHATS UP AND I CANT TO SEE WHAT MOST HATED BRINGS OUT YALL ALWAYS GOT SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES!!:thumbsup:


I aint buying 3 rides lol I have it narrowed done to 3 rides.......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Ceez peeps don't know about that ol scoo MH but I'm finna make some waves homie I'm just glad to see everybody working towards bigger things weather it's getting a new ride or doing small things to that exisiting one it don't matter as long as we let the world know that lowriding is here to stay...............................


I have no doubt you are coming out with something that will cause waves my friend ....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :wave: Whats up COLORADO....looks like everyone is stepping it up from GOOD TIMES, RUTHLESS, DENVER, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, MOST HATED, HITS, CHOICE, BLVD BULLYS, JUST CASUAL, USO....WAY TOO MANY CLUBS TO NAME...excited to see all these clubs and solo riders really put COLORADO on the map...especially with all the hoppers coming out....I think its going to be a good summer.
> 
> 
> MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYS!


CO MOVEMENT!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Ceez peeps don't know about that ol scoo MH but I'm finna make some waves homie I'm just glad to see everybody working towards bigger things weather it's getting a new ride or doing small things to that exisiting one it don't matter as long as we let the world know that lowriding is here to stay...............................


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado¿ Summer is around the corner......


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Colorado is home of traditional of the year I think it can handle that caprice LMAO j/k


Lololol funny homie theres only 3,100 made of mine 
An I'm putin a piston in it........ Lmk when u hop your traditional............ C-SPRINGS made built not bought ......GOODTIMES......I don't HATE I participate


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit were ready fresh paint new batts and sick ass front gate for any haters flacked and leafed tomorrow every said we cant build clean shit fuck buyin someone elses dream Colorado built


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

gold leaf next then off to Candy land.. JOE BLANCO is bring'n back the old skool..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Lololol funny homie theres only 3,100 made of mine
> An I'm putin a piston in it........ Lmk when u hop your traditional............ C-SPRINGS made built not bought ......GOODTIMES......I don't HATE I participate


The only switch I hit is to drop the top on my 57 rag and ain't nothing else need to be done bro and I had a vert regal with only like 50 made so it's all good keep participating bro.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stop talkin shit real lowriders have switches people like u make Colorado look bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats why its called LOWRIDEN dont hate cause it hit bumper or even get off the ground


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lowriding was founded on hitting bumper son it was what it was a low car the only reason switches came about was they couldn't have their car that low so they needed to raise them to keep good with the laws while driving around.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mister D come up to pueblo well lift it paint it add that piston and adex so u can cruise alomosa to hop on most hated c.c.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well put switches on lower it down lol one day maybe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bring your G bodies it's all good I'll be in this so you will notice me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just sold a 2 door 57bel air just as clean but we have 64 ss hopper if it qualify chrome everything and we will drive all of them fuck a trailer


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

But i like it 2 old schoil pumps and adexs would go hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That was when I brought it home from Nevada and don't worry I've built full undercarriage rides and drove them all over don't get so sensative the first comment to mr.d was a joke you guys act like chicks


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

No one gets sad his shit aint ready mine is thats my homie lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>



FUCK HOMIE YOU GOT A NICE RIDE THATS WHATS UP LOCO :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Not sure why this guys talkin shit this fucker is bad ass!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> Stop talkin shit real lowriders have switches people like u make Colorado look bad


Lets see your ride


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up Buma Monte looks sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Mister.D719 said:


> Lololol funny homie theres only 3,100 made of mine
> An I'm putin a piston in it........ Lmk when u hop your traditional............ C-SPRINGS made built not bought ......GOODTIMES......I don't HATE I participate





josephm78 said:


> Shit were ready fresh paint new batts and sick ass front gate for any haters flacked and leafed tomorrow every said we cant build clean shit fuck buyin someone elses dream Colorado built


WOW alot of talk hope you can back it up :nono:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Its 3 weeks ago all over again in here:|
Cant we all just get along:biggrin:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

lacwood said:


> Its 3 weeks ago all over again in here:|
> Cant we all just get along:biggrin:


Yeah and when I read that garbage all I can think of is 50 cent http://youtu.be/aW0qmcbH1Vk


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We got peaple talkin shit and they theres we build em lmao


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> We got peaple talkin shit and they theres we build em lmao


No homie u were talkin and yeah my shit is bought will that be your excuse!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont have an excuse we ll be puttin new mexico for good friday hope to see it there or we can go for ride up to D we just gettin pumped up for summer


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> Dont have an excuse we ll be puttin new mexico for good friday hope to see it there or we can go for ride up to D we just gettin pumped up for summer


What are u talking about :loco:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> gold leaf next then off to Candy land.. JOE BLANCO is bring'n back the old skool..


shes beautiful cant Waite to see it buma!! you still going to have your piston in it


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

that 57 is gorgeous in some areas in Colorado you can buy a house with what that cars worth!!!!!!!!!!!!!or should i say a lot of areas!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> Shit were ready fresh paint new batts and sick ass front gate for any haters flacked and leafed tomorrow every said we cant build clean shit fuck buyin someone elses dream Colorado built


 im proud of my bought GP we can pull out watever u want are bought cars or our built cars n still hurt sum feelings


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

i wouldnt mind having that baught or built that mothafuckers guna turn heads if i had that kinda feria i would buy me a clean ranfla to shit wy not less work and head aches to deal with but building a ride does bring you closer to your ride have pride and know history of your ride perom either way clean ride homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bring your G bodies it's all good I'll be in this so you will notice me



:naughty::fool2: Me gusta...I call shotgun...well..after I finish :fool2:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> i wouldnt mind having that baught or built that mothafuckers guna turn heads if i had that kinda feria i would buy me a clean ranfla to shit wy not less work and head aches to deal with but building a ride does bring you closer to your ride have pride and know history of your ride perom either way clean ride homie


Whats good homie..how have you been ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good homie..how have you been ?


been good homie tryna get this 67 goin how you been i see your getting down on that 66 its lookin good


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up Matt can we get some new pics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> been good homie tryna get this 67 goin how you been i see your getting down on that 66 its lookin good


Been good, hustlin to try and get the six done by the summer...you gotta come down brother and bbq and check out the ride. 



mikegDenver said:


> Whats up Matt can we get some new pics


I got some old ones


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

trying to take sum in tha garage gunna take one of tha elco that was BUILT here for tha haters u got any good ones ceez?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Been good, hustlin to try and get the six done by the summer...you gotta come down brother and bbq and check out the ride.
> soundz good for sure this summer homie maybe ill pull up in tha 67


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> No one gets sad his shit aint ready mine is thats my homie lol


More like your his cheerleader get the pom poms and the mini skirt on puto LMAO I'm just helping you get pumped for the summer it's all fun and games


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

I got one for u Matt







:finger:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx for the props fellas I've had it for a month now and been cruising it alot right about now I got more money than time this damn Railroad is demanding...........


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx for the props fellas I've had it for a month now and been cruising it alot right about now I got more money than time this damn Railroad is demanding...........


hey bro there aint no button to add you as a friend........jk:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> hey bro there aint no button to add you as a friend........jk:thumbsup:


we been bro's we don't need no button whats up bro how you been?? You still got the green grand prix??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> trying to take sum in tha garage gunna take one of tha elco that was BUILT here for tha haters u got any good ones ceez?






















































































SHOWLOW 68 said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > Been good, hustlin to try and get the six done by the summer...you gotta come down brother and bbq and check out the ride.
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we been bro's we don't need no button whats up bro how you been?? You still got the green grand prix??


ya its gettin a repaint it was black with a candy green top and good leafed been doing good homie .and as i can see you doing well.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> right on ceez Show hopper bought n i dnt give a fuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > right on ceez Show hopper bought n i dnt give a fuk
> ...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


>



:thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> most_known_27 said:
> 
> 
> > piston and aircraft dump
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> :shocked:


When did you get the 57 phuker? Why you holding out on me ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> When did you get the 57 phuker? Why you holding out on me ?


I got it about a month ago been working on the deal for about a month prior to that and was trying to keep it under wraps until the first kickback but thats too far away LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got it about a month ago been working on the deal for about a month prior to that and was trying to keep it under wraps until the first kickback but thats too far away LOL



LOL...no wonder you wanted us to do the Kick Back so bad....thats nice brother, congrats!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> I got one for u Matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no PISTON pump street pump!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> bighomie68 said:
> 
> 
> > you already knw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> LOL...no wonder you wanted us to do the Kick Back so bad....thats nice brother, congrats!


ya and I was on strike last year LOL so I didn't do any lowriding or functions besides your guys kickback at the beginning of the season.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > bighomie68 said:
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> most_known_27 said:
> 
> 
> > BigCeez said:
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > most_known_27 said:
> ...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got it about a month ago been working on the deal for about a month prior to that and was trying to keep it under wraps until the first kickback but thats too far away LOL


I told you i wouldnt tell nobody, you told on yoself:cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> shes beautiful cant Waite to see it buma!! you still going to have your piston in it


 no piston we are building a aircraft style system same monte whole new look the piston will have a new home very soon


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bigcadi said:


> no piston we are building a aircraft style system same monte whole new look the piston will have a new home very soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Whats up Buma Monte looks sick:thumbsup:


 what up right on its gett'n there joe is roll'n on the paint just wait'n on the chrome to get done


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> most_known_27 said:
> 
> 
> > BigCeez said:
> ...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i miss driving her hopefully she will be painted by cinco:x:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> WOW alot of talk hope you can back it up :nono:


Lololololol that's what I do.......the difference between built and bought is IF it breaks I can fix my own shit I don't sit there wit other peoples junk lololololol SO keep buying an we will keep builting southern CO lowriders....U will see my shit in the streets all day and nite


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Did I miss all the action? BIG UPS to everyone!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mister.D719 said:


> Lololololol that's what I do.......the difference between built and bought is IF it breaks I can fix my own shit I don't sit there wit other peoples junk lololololol SO keep buying an we will keep builting southern CO lowriders....U will see my shit in the streets all day and nite


 will fix our shit on tha bully in da pit anywhere n junk better look at tha pixs again speakin of junk i havent seen any.pics.of ur car on bumper


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Mister.D719 said:


> Lololololol that's what I do.......the difference between built and bought is IF it breaks I can fix my own shit I don't sit there wit other peoples junk lololololol SO keep buying an we will keep builting southern CO lowriders....U will see my shit in the streets all day and nite


Dont trip I no how to fix it breaking shit is part of the game!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' CO!!!


Any idea when the roll'n with springs coverage will be out:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' CO!!!


Que pajo papo?!?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Mister.D719 said:


> What's really goin on in the CSPRINGS we anit known for hatein do what u do and let your ride speak for itself fuk the rest..built,bought,jacked,or what ever it don't matter I anit did shit to my ride lololol


U member u said this:loco:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Any idea when the roll'n with springs coverage will be out:dunno:


the one wit the denver afterhop is next comin out in march & springs is after that!!!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> U member u said this:loco:


Think hes confused lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up Fes u going to be in the pit with us this year


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hopefully im not on there acting like a fool again!!!!! lol


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> the one wit the denver afterhop is next comin out in march & springs is after that!!!


wad up fes justd tried hittin u up u ever get those vids together


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> the one wit the denver afterhop is next comin out in march & springs is after that!!!


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo papo?!?


pues ya tu sabes lo mismo!!! about to crash... whut about yourself? @ work?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> pues ya tu sabes lo mismo!!! about to crash... whut about yourself? @ work?



haha...ya tu sabes....all I do is work....and....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

@ Mike- yeah fo'sho'!!!

@ Matt- yeah I'll hit you up tomorrow & yeah I got the vids!!!

@ John- im not sure bro, but it would be funny as hell again


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> @ Mike- yeah fo'sho'!!!
> 
> @ Matt- yeah I'll hit you up tomorrow & yeah I got the vids!!!
> 
> @ John- im not sure bro, but it would be funny as hell again


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> haha...ya tu sabes....all I do is work....and....


lmfao that shit doesn't get old!!! everyone have a good one!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lmfao that shit doesn't get old!!! everyone have a good one!!!


lol...have a good one papo...talk to you later.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

Dam all this chit chat shits gonna be krakin this summer looks like...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn thats what I'm talking about.....................MOTIVATION.................


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado¿


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> More like your his cheerleader get the pom poms and the mini skirt on puto LMAO I'm just helping you get pumped for the summer it's all fun and games


:roflmao::roflmao::h5:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> What it dew coLOWrado¿


:wave:Monte is coming out sick Buma!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> :wave:Monte is coming out sick Buma!!


 right on try'n to step the game up from street hopper to show stopper ... Work'n on something new for the pit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> *The only switch I hit is to drop the top *on my 57 rag and ain't nothing else need to be done bro and I had a vert regal with only like 50 made so it's all good keep participating bro.


Switches are cool but no matter how many you have aint nothing....I mean nothing, like hitting the switch to make the top go down on a Classic Rag.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Switches are cool but no matter how many you have aint nothing....I mean nothing, like hitting the switch to make the top go down on a Classic Rag.


What's up with your car roy any serious offers yet


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up roy.?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up with your car roy any serious offers yet


Yeah bRO I could sell it right now for 25K.....Just wanting a lil more.If it clears up today Imma go get it from the shop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> What up roy.?


Not much Buma just waiting on this Weather to go away
Your ride is looking Bad Ass bro....Big Ups on it


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks joe is gett'n down now im the student ... try'n to make it to mesa for paint but no undies she will be ready for lowrider here .. fingers crossed:x:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

so when's the big hop? lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

More like the big flop LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's get a function going before Cinco.I'm thinking end of April potluck kinda deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fawkin shops love to Nickel and Dime a mofo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> More like the big flop LOL


lol you luv to get shit hype on here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> fawkin shops love to Nickel and Dime a mofo


:yessad:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> U member u said this:loco:


Yes i did say that....and if u read MORE and stop talkin so much i wasent the 1 HATEIN or talkin shit....get it RIGHT before U talk


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Switches are cool but no matter how many you have aint nothing....I mean nothing, like hitting the switch to make the top go down on a Classic Rag.


True but Y u think its called lowrideing not because of the 13in spokes that's all im sayin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They see me rolling they hatin....................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> True but Y u think its called lowrideing not because of the 13in spokes that's all im sayin


So you don't think my car is a Lowrider?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

So your sayin if u put your OG stocks back on it ...its still a lowrider


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The 13's are a big part of lowriding.They started putting smaller wheels on the cars to get them low.13's,Sandbags,airbags,hydros,cut or heated coils,bricks.....Whatever it takes to make the car lower than stock is what a lowrider is.And yes if I put stocks on my car it would still be a Lowrider if I altered the ride heighth after that since the 13's do it for now.
Can't wait to see you bust out yours.LMK if you need Hop rules for the Club bro...I have copies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

height*


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> height*


OK BUT who ever said my shit was goina be a hopper. .. . .well its for EVERY 1 out there thinking too MUCH lololol...........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> OK BUT who ever said my shit was goina be a hopper. .. . .well its not for EVERY 1 out there thinking too MUCH lololol...........


:dunno: I thought it was gonna be a Hopper


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like that homie it's nice to see someone else interested in lowriders and to see a ride lifted again


Hell Yeah man been wanting to lift it since I got it!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :dunno: I thought it was gonna be a Hopper


Naw I'm goin for 50' or Lil more u know we drive it every where in the BIG CO


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Mister.D719 said:


> Naw I'm goin for 50' or Lil more u know we drive it every where in the BIG CO


Shit 50 is good homie but its not as easy as just throwing a piston pump in your car and bam your there!
And as far as driveing it iam from DENVER CAR CLUB we drive are shit! Here is alittle video of mine on the high way:shh: http://youtu.be/-rNdBG1wTrQ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Shit 50 is good homie but its not as easy as just throwing a piston pump in your car and bam your there!
> And as far as driveing it iam from DENVER CAR CLUB we drive are shit! Here is alittle video of mine on the high way:shh: http://youtu.be/-rNdBG1wTrQ


Damn you was in Califas too?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)

Why don't yous guys register or sign in?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Damn you was in Califas too?


Thats were i picked it up that video is the homie Jose from HITTING HARD CUSTOMS he built the car when we were there it rained 
me and big John still drove on the high way u no I got no license.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> Naw I'm goin for 50' or Lil more u know we drive it every where in the BIG CO


Gonna be nice to see that ride "out 4 action"


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)
> 
> Why don't yous guys register or sign in?


They are a bunch of spies


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> They are a bunch of spies


Whats up bRO???/ Did you get the flyer for the cinco show in pueblo and the pre-reg form?????


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Getting heated and it aint even warm yet!!!!! Wat up BIG CO, damn larry shes beautiful...

CO should get together at the same spot as last year for a huge BBQ KICKBACK the last SATURDAY of APRIL!!!!! ANYBODY down to do somethin like this lets set a time and area or even a differnt spot if people wanna change things up....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

HITSCCWidefieldCO
bigcadi
Mister.D719
These the only ones i see as signed in on my page????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: 

Im down for a kick back and a road trip...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Monte lookin good cant wait to see it in person Buma..:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)
> 
> Why don't yous guys register or sign in?


Cause we are spying


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Monte lookin good cant wait to see it in person Buma..:thumbsup:


x66 !


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Right on homie just got home from the shop.. Joe just finished the gold leaf im love'n it cant wait to drive it. I been workn on the one for the pit ...NO EXCUSES SWING WHAT YOU BRING..


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I get home on sunday LOL......But I know you guys will have a GOOD TIME......................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is anybody else plan on going to Pueblo on 5th of may for the cinco show???? Maybe we all can cruise down there early in the morning....>Show some love to Pueblo and show them how the SPRINGS gets down.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

raiderhater719
bigcadi
JM6386
What's up Joe how much to rebuild two pumps for me man and one needs a motor????


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67614-mister-d719.html
[PDF] 


[h=3]Fountain Creek Regional Park[/h]adm.elpasoco.com/*Parks*/Documents/FCRPHandout.pdf
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
Page 1. *Fountain* Creek *Regional Park*. Duckwood Active Use Area. Page 2. *Fountain* Creek *Regional Park*. Duckwood Active Use Area.
???? Here??? What time is everyone comfortable with????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Is anybody else plan on going to Pueblo on 5th of may for the cinco show???? Maybe we all can cruise down there early in the morning....>Show some love to Pueblo and show them how the SPRINGS gets down.......


The Vago Show is that same day.That's one hell of a show.unfortunately I will be Bowling State that day but I might just go spectate.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> The Vago Show is that same day.That's one hell of a show.unfortunately I will be Bowling State that day but I might just go spectate.


What is the Vago show????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna cruise down to either Puebo or springs for cinco I"m not sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> What is the Vago show????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm gonna cruise down to either Puebo or springs for cinco I"m not sure


Springs will be on the 12th Bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 441493
> View attachment 441494
> View attachment 441495


:thumbsup: Toro and Impalas Mag will be at El Vago show in Greeley.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Springs on the 12 then the city wide show shorty after that?? I'm gonna have to pick one not sure I can make both cause work


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

May 26th is the City Wide show...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Springs on the 12 then the city wide show shorty after that?? I'm gonna have to pick one not sure I can make both cause work


Just be like 




and do Boff :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Haven't talked to RUTHLESS yet but I am pretty sure we will go to the pueblo show....So if anyone else is planning on going to the pueblo show on the 5th of May LMK or let Los know maybe we can link up and do a big ass cruise down there.....Aint nothing better and show more unity then like 3-4 clubs linking up and cruising down the road together......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


So it's gonna be another Year til the Springs is in the Rollin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's the Cinco Show in Pueblo's Flyer


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


That's still a sick ass bel-air homie I never talked shit about it i was just talkin about my own....big ups to all the CO lowriders


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Springs on the 12 then the city wide show shorty after that?? I'm gonna have to pick one not sure I can make both cause work


let me know what one you go to so I can go also and check it out bro

whats up CO:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> So it's gonna be another Year til the Springs is in the Rollin?


the denver afterhop is on the next one & the springs will be on the one after...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning, happy Friday Colorado :wave:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it DEW coLOWrado¿


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Tgimff


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> That's still a sick ass bel-air homie I never talked shit about it i was just talkin about my own....big ups to all the CO lowriders


thanx man and I put my foot in my mouth I'm not normally like that I do like to crack jokes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Just be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't be like them thats why I said fuck em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can't be like them thats why I said fuck em


Lol

You going to Mesa?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can't be like them thats why I said fuck em


Does this means you aint gonna put Cheniths on da Rag?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Lol
> 
> You going to Mesa?





vynetyme said:


> Does this means you aint gonna put Cheniths on da Rag?


na I ain't going to mesa and it has real C's on it bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> na I ain't going to mesa and it has real C's on it bro


I know you gotta be rockin something besides C's on that ride soon.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Rubberized under coating is like a disease!!!! Its taking me forever to get this shit off i gotta heat it up scrape it off then sandblast it til its clean :ugh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Rubberized under coating is like a disease!!!! Its taking me forever to get this shit off i gotta heat it up scrape it off then sandblast it til its clean :ugh:


I figured the sandblasting would of done the trick...now im worried for my undercarriage.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Rubberized under coating is like a disease!!!! Its taking me forever to get this shit off i gotta heat it up scrape it off then sandblast it til its clean :ugh:


:yessad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO??????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I figured the sandblasting would of done the trick...now im worried for my undercarriage.


I had that shit under my elco and I had to scrape it off with a screwdriver kind of like chipping it away it was a drag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I know you gotta be rockin something besides C's on that ride soon.


The jone's want D's and Z's and with my beer budget I can't get dat shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The jone's want D's and Z's and with my beer budget I can't get dat shit


Beer budget my ass
Having Chinas on that ride is like someone putting house shoes on with a 3 piece suit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Beer budget my ass
> Having Chinas on that ride is like someone putting house shoes on with a 3 piece suit


Das how I roll baby


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too many monies my friend.....where's da plaque?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I gotta make a bracket how did you place yours on your ride?? does it get in the way when the tops coming down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I gotta make a bracket how did you place yours on your ride?? does it get in the way when the tops coming down


Mine has the speaker grill holes like the hardtops and it comes down perfectly without snagging.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I gotta make a bracket how did you place yours on your ride?? does it get in the way when the tops coming down


Z brackets bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Mine has the speaker grill holes like the hardtops and it comes down perfectly without snagging.





BigCeez said:


> Z brackets bro


The 57 is different so that won't work I'm gonna work on it tomorrow probably


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


That car is sick Larry when did you get that ive been gone for awhile.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, I SEE ALOT OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIE STATE, KEEP SMASHEN.....~OGCB63~:thumbsup:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

OGCHUCKIEBOY63 said:


> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, I SEE ALOT OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIE STATE, KEEP SMASHEN.....~OGCB63~:thumbsup:*


Whut up Chuck, wasn't sure if this was you on you guy's topic!!! lol cuz the car club...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT but bout the rubberized coating ever try to use a grinder with the wire brush:dunno: just an idea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> TTT but bout the rubberized coating ever try to use a grinder with the wire brush:dunno: just an idea


yep its alot faster!!! but that shit goes everywhere!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> yep its alot faster!!! but that shit goes everywhere!!!


fuck it then get a damn broom or a shop vac and there u go lol i used that to get the rubber off my rims to reseal them it was messy but i did it outside so didnt have to worry bout no clean up


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW COlowRADO?:ninja:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I figured the sandblasting would of done the trick...now im worried for my undercarriage.


I tried that first but the factory stuff is so thick i had to switch up the game plan, propane torch and a metal putty knife and gasket scraper works great to get most off then the blaster gets the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up Chuck, wasn't sure if this was you on you guy's topic!!! lol cuz the car club...


*YEA ITS ME MY BOY, LOT'S HAS CHANGED SINCE I LEFT THE 719 HOMIE. YOU BOYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE STILL SMASHEN AND REPEN HARD IN THE ROCKIE STATE. CONGRATS ON THE BIG M CHAPTER DOGG THATS A HEAVY HITTEN CLUB TO BE REPEN, WISH YOU THE BEST FES DOGGY, WELL STAY UP G IM JUST CRUISING BY......~OGCB63~:thumbsup:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> That car is sick Larry when did you get that ive been gone for awhile.


I got it on janurary 27 and thanx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

OGCHUCKIEBOY63 said:


> *YEA ITS ME MY BOY, LOT'S HAS CHANGED SINCE I LEFT THE 719 HOMIE. YOU BOYS LOOKEN GOOD OUT THERE IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE STILL SMASHEN AND REPEN HARD IN THE ROCKIE STATE. CONGRATS ON THE BIG M CHAPTER DOGG THATS A HEAVY HITTEN CLUB TO BE REPEN, WISH YOU THE BEST FES DOGGY, WELL STAY UP G IM JUST CRUISING BY......~OGCB63~:thumbsup:*


yeah everyone is doin' they thing big homie, hope all is well wit' you & your fam!!! & thanks!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Seen you rollin it today by my house. That thing is sick man!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Seen you rollin it today by my house. That thing is sick man!!


im sure everybody in la junta seen him cruising today the town isnt to big just jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OGCHUCKIEBOY63 said:


> *WHATS CRACKEN COLORADO, I SEE ALOT OF MOVEMENT GOING DOWN IN THE ROCKIE STATE, KEEP SMASHEN.....~OGCB63~:thumbsup:*


Everybody seems to have that bug in em.I think we are all feeding off of eachothers motivation....We striving Dog!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Seen you rollin it today by my house. That thing is sick man!!


if I knew you were home I wulda stopped to check out da setup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> im sure everybody in la junta seen him cruising today the town isnt to big just jk


Ya it's not as humungus as pueblo


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya it's not as humungus as pueblo


no town is big until you go to houston, pueblo isnt big either i was just giving you shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss La Junta


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I miss La Junta


I don't but come on down and visit



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> no town is big until you go to houston, pueblo isnt big either i was just giving you shit


I always wanted to go to texas and not amarillo where I go on the train LOL is it like Cali big??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I don't but come on down and visit
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to go to texas and not amarillo where I go on the train LOL is it like Cali big??


to go anywhere it takes a hour or longer all hwy too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I don't but come on down and visit


I will soon


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea I stayed in Houston for like 4 months and to go from the N/E side of beltway 8 to the N/W side of beltway is like 45 min and its straight highway....:nosad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody got the hook on brand new batts maybe like 950 to 1100 cca's?????? I need like 12 new ones and 4 refurbs P.M. me.........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anybody got the hook on brand new batts maybe like 950 to 1100 cca's?????? I need like 12 new ones and 4 refurbs P.M. me.........


Hit up Hensley on Galley...1125 CCA i paid $900 for 8 no cores brand new Deka...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO, i got a itch to hit a switch!!!!! Come on warm weather!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Everybody seems to have that bug in em.I think we are all feeding off of eachothers motivation....We striving Dog!


*THATS RIGHT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone cruzin feds tonight? Im up in D town for a while


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> What up BIG CO, i got a itch to hit a switch!!!!! Come on warm weather!!!!


Happy Birfday Big Scott!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Its ur bday? Happy birthday homie


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> im sure everybody in la junta seen him cruising today the town isnt to big just jk


HAHA right you are lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if I knew you were home I wulda stopped to check out da setup


8th and Raton man!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hit up Hensley on Galley...1125 CCA i paid $900 for 8 no cores brand new Deka...


Yea I called them today and he said 105 for 1000 cca or 950 cca for 95 no cores......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> 8th and Raton man!!


Like chuck said it's small here I know where you stay LOL


----------



## lt dan (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=442807&stc=1&d=1330355106 selling my 96fleetwood brougham asking 4000 without the wheels text or call for more pics 8066264613


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it DEW coLOWrado¿¥


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What's good CO? Fliers are almost done for May 26th...Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Time for that change again






*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Time for that change again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.......whats next???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> So.......whats next???


I dunno yet maybe a 57 Oval Bug,a 70's Whale Tail 911 porsche,or a 21 Window VW Micro Bus :naughty:




Hey on another note the guy I got as a painter said that paint was "gunked up" and he needed to get more.I guess he found some and is charging my ass....I have a feeling he is just buying time though because now apparently he dropped a "Drop light" into his eye....ironic huh?Fuck some shops ....I wanna be done wiff dem alreadys


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I dunno yet maybe a 57 Oval Bug,a 70's Whale Tail 911 porsche,or a 21 Window VW Micro Bus :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he put thinner in it he ruined it for sure...gotta put that waterbourne shit in there to reduce it not chemicals.
Hey i got love for the microbus...ive had 2 in the past :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> if he put thinner in it he ruined it for sure...gotta put that waterbourne shit in there to reduce it not chemicals.
> Hey i got love for the microbus...ive had 2 in the past :biggrin:


I don't know what the dumb ass did....O'well...guess my car is ready now but Imma get her in da morning.Steering wheel still needs to be painted though.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Bday Scottie!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> if he put thinner in it he ruined it for sure...gotta put that waterbourne shit in there to reduce it not chemicals.
> Hey i got love for the microbus...ive had 2 in the past :biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:i couldnt imagine u with a microbus lol it just dont seem like u


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I don't know what the dumb ass did....O'well...guess my car is ready now but Imma get her in da morning.Steering wheel still needs to be painted though.


Some people:buttkick:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:i couldnt imagine u with a microbus lol it just dont seem like u


I made it look good


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I made it look good


lol i bet u did haha:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol....too funny
I couldn't afford one now a days anyway
Them bishes are expensive


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Lol....too funny
> I couldn't afford one now a days anyway
> Them bishes are expensive


Mine were buckets, but they were fun... and low than a mofo too


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I don't know what the dumb ass did....O'well...guess my car is ready now but Imma get her in da morning.Steering wheel still needs to be painted though.


I got a spray gun and compressor you could use i sprayed my truck with it it works good let me know if you wanna use it bro...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas.....27 but the part that makes me feel old is my 9 year old son!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> im sure everybody in la junta seen him cruising today the town isnt to big just jk


Hey bro you still have those upper A arms??? PM me a price bro...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I got a spray gun and compressor you could use i sprayed my truck with it it works good let me know if you wanna use it bro...


Bro I got spray guns and compressors too......Just wanted my chit flawless.....we'll see tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You got too much time on your hands Roy LOL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas.....27 but the part that makes me feel old is my 9 year old son!!!


happy late b-day homie. damn your a youngster


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You got too much time on your hands Roy LOL


It was my day off yesterday bro......oh and Today :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hey bro you still have those upper A arms??? PM me a price bro...


Call me 9941738


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You got too much time on your hands Roy LOL


lol right!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> happy late b-day homie. damn your a youngster


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Bro I got spray guns and compressors too......Just wanted my chit flawless.....we'll see tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Be in the garage all day finally gotta get this belly done....:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Call me 9941738


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Be in the garage all day finally gotta get this belly done....:thumbsup:


Nice let me no when i can take the cutty to u so we can redo a rack i need to get a new break line but other then that im readu


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her










*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good for sure:nicoderm:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

vynetyme said:


> *EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice whip :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

KLASSICK CC said:


> nice whip :nicoderm:


TY..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good & im not even a fan of skirts!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Looks good & im not even a fan of skirts!!! lol!!!


Thanks Fes


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up colorado im selling these pumps if anybodys interested im willing to sell jus 1 with or without fittings and dump im asking 1300 for everthing thanks


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn all the good stuff come up when im broke


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that top is nice, i see you got the OG steering wheel on her looking GOOD bro you look ready to cruise :thumbsup: those skirts completley change her look :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Fes


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Keep her roy shes too sexy! Or At least till i get some cash to get her off u


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin to trade an og booty kit for set of 13s with tires. Blue spokes if possible.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

What up Big CO, Back to the garage, finally blasting this week hopefully i can get it done by friday....i need a right rear quarter if anybody knows of any for a 69 LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN just seen roy rollin the 63 crazy big dog its snowin lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAMN just seen roy rollin the 63 crazy big dog its snowin lol


Fool picked it up from my shop in a bad ass wind storm....he aint scared


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol ha ya shit i would be the same it aint like i got another car


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Lookin to trade an og booty kit for set of 13s with tires. Blue spokes if possible.


bro i just traded some pepsi blue spokes for some 13x7 72 center gold dz.last night but if you have that kit in a couple days im going to be getting some chrome 13x7 100 chinas with almost new tires.if your interested .


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> bro i just traded some pepsi blue spokes for some 13x7 72 center gold dz.last night but if you have that kit in a couple days im going to be getting some chrome 13x7 100 chinas with almost new tires.if your interested .















there little dirty they need washing


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> *EeeeeeeeeWeeeeee might be a keeper now.Totally changed the looks of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> bro i just traded some pepsi blue spokes for some 13x7 72 center gold dz.last night but if you have that kit in a couple days im going to be getting some chrome 13x7 100 chinas with almost new tires.if your interested .


Damn nice come up on the D's. Yeah hit me up when you get them. Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAMN just seen roy rollin the 63 crazy big dog its snowin lol


Just tryin ta get my strollo like a cholo on... I missed my Bitch



lacwood said:


> Fool picked it up from my shop in a bad ass wind storm....he aint scared


Whatever it Takes ! :yes:












SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


TY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


Did you get a 66 now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Did you get a 66 now?


yea i did bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> yea i did bro


Nice ....congrats....any pics?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Nice ....congrats....any pics?


thanks bro yea ill post some up its a project got a really good deal on it


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice brother, congrats again.....these 66s are popping out of the wood works. I gotta really step up my game.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn sleeping all good and work calls time to go put a train together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Morning CO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Damn nice come up on th e D's. Yeah hit me up when you get them. Thanks


Hey joe if ceez dont pick up that boody kit i was talkin to julian yesterday and he said he was lookin for one too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hey joe if ceez dont pick up that boody kit i was talkin to julian yesterday and he said he was lookin for one too


Julian still around??? lol ain't seen that guy in a minute!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn sleeping all good and work calls time to go put a train together


That sucks bro but ....it's work!



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hey joe if ceez dont pick up that boody kit i was talkin to julian yesterday and he said he was lookin for one too


What the hell would Julian do with a regular continental kit ? He might be talmbout an Impala one Los ;-)



fesboogie said:


> Julian still around??? lol ain't seen that guy in a minute!!!


He's working on a few things but yeah he's around :biggrin: Fucking Julian .... My Dawg!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Julian still around??? lol ain't seen that guy in a minute!!!


I gotta check out his impala that needs a little love on some body damage, but i been sick if anybody see him tell him i aint forgot about him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That sucks bro but ....it's work!
> 
> 
> What the hell would Julian do with a regular continental kit ? He might be talmbout an Impala one Los ;-)
> ...


thats whut I was thinkin' about the booty kit & yeah Julian the homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I gotta check out his impala that needs a little love on some body damage, but i been sick if anybody see him tell him i aint forgot about him


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hey joe if ceez dont pick up that boody kit i was talkin to julian yesterday and he said he was lookin for one too


:dunno: I wasn't looking for a booty kit...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Nice brother, congrats again.....these 66s are popping out of the wood works. I gotta really step up my game.


thanks homie i bet your ride is guna look sick when done your doin some serious work to her i wasnt even planning on getting this 66 iv always liked them and seen it for sale and jumped on it got it cheap and its solid quarter panels dont even have rust


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

got this for sale or trade in the springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> got this for sale or trade in the springs


Seen that ...very nice gl on your sale!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn sleeping all good and work calls time to go put a train together












:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya Roy it buys me nice shit so im happy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> thanks homie i bet your ride is guna look sick when done your doin some serious work to her i wasnt even planning on getting this 66 iv always liked them and seen it for sale and jumped on it got it cheap and its solid quarter panels dont even have rust



She looks solid brother....if you need any parts, let me know..I still have some stuff left over from my parts car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya Roy it buys me nice shit so im happy


That's what everyone wants Bro.......things that make themselves and their loved ones happy.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> She looks solid brother....if you need any parts, let me know..I still have some stuff left over from my parts car.


Coo ill be hitting you up soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn all these HT Impalas coming out....I may just have to keep Da Booger just to be different.
Colorado Kickin ass in the impala game


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Damn all these HT Impalas coming out....I may just have to keep Da Booger just to be different.
> Colorado Kickin ass in the impala game


Yessur.....we are laggin in the rag department out here.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Coo ill be hitting you up soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yessur.....we are laggin in the rag department out here.


Choice has some nice Rags and Rollerz has a few with the heavy hitter in P-Town.But I can't think of too many besides that,that show.Well, besides the New Mexico ones that Rollerz has that come out here.And all those bad ass raggies "New Mexico CC" have.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> That's what everyone wants Bro.......things that make themselves and their loved ones happy.


Ya I'm very greatful I'm past my 1st year and not layed off and holding a pool turn thats a good job not just an xtra board guy which those are decent.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I'm very greatful I'm past my 1st year and not layed off and holding a pool turn thats a good job not just an xtra board guy which those are decent.


it's really great to hear you are doing GOOD bRO.Since I've known you,you've been striving to get to where you are now....Big Ups!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Yessur.....we are laggin in the rag department out here.


I know your not talkin about the ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO RAGTOP TEAM ceez lol just jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I know your not talkin about the ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO RAGTOP TEAM ceez lol just jk


We already expecting your arrival bROther :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I know your not talkin about the ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO RAGTOP TEAM ceez lol just jk


 Sup Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> We already expecting your arrival bROther :biggrin:


You and me both I have to stop adding parts for I could get it done


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Chuck!!!


Just chillen bRO and you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Chuck!!!


Just chillen bRO and you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I know your not talkin about the ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO RAGTOP TEAM ceez lol just jk


LOL...nah....we are all awaiting yours to come out.....we just dont have as many drop tops as the left coast or even New Mexico it seems.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> LOL...nah....we are all awaiting yours to come out.....we just dont have as many drop tops as the left coast or even New Mexico it seems.


A ROLLERZ ONLY SOCO RAG GOT BEST OF SHOW AT THE PUEBLO SHOW AND NEW MEX BROUGHT OUT SOME CONTENDERS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> A ROLLERZ ONLY SOCO RAG GOT BEST OF SHOW AT THE PUEBLO SHOW AND NEW MEX BROUGHT OUT SOME CONTENDERS


:thumbsup: 
Hows your coming along?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup:
> Hows your coming along?


I'm hoping for las vegas I just back some of my engraving and now I'm waiting for my a arms and trailing arms from the chromer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I'm hoping for las vegas I just back some of my engraving and now I'm waiting for my a arms and trailing arms from the chromer


Cant wait to see her done....see ya in Vegas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Back to work but this time I'm heading home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Back to work but this time I'm heading home


:thumbsup: be safe


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> That sucks bro but ....it's work!
> 
> 
> What the hell would Julian do with a regular continental kit ? He might be talmbout an Impala one Los ;-)
> ...


ya ur right he is and ya fez he still here lol crazy fuckin guy he tells me hes broke one minute and is looking for food sayin hes gonna stand on the corner wit a can and a sign then he says hes sending in 2 cars to the paint booth


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I gotta check out his impala that needs a little love on some body damage, but i been sick if anybody see him tell him i aint forgot about him


i got his number josh but i got a new phone same number just lost all my shit so hit me up and ill send it to u if u want it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Just chillen bRO and you


chill'n bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> ya ur right he is and ya fez he still here lol crazy fuckin guy he tells me hes broke one minute and is looking for food sayin hes gonna stand on the corner wit a can and a sign then he says hes sending in 2 cars to the paint booth


yeah he's always back & forth about shit like that!!! I think he's jus tryin' to keep us on our toes!!! lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up fez what u doin up so early on a sturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

finally coming home... yeah a gbody!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

if you missed the preview on facebook sorry!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> what up fez what u doin up so early on a sturday


Im always up early brotha!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luv this damn song!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luv this damn song!!!
R.I.P. Nate D-O-Double G


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

hell ya thats whats up sorry it took so long i was looking for a new ride in the cars sections:biggrin:



well for like 2 more years when i get my settlement money:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> hell ya thats whats up sorry it took so long i was looking for a new ride in the cars sections:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> well for like 2 more years when i get my settlement money:happysad:


All Good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Baraka goes hard!!! no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright Fes what you get?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics of your Cutty already!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Post pics of your Cutty already!


YEAH!!! what he said


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shows us the cutty streetlifestyle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Post pics of your Cutty already!


there was video up yesterday... ask Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> there was video up yesterday... ask Ceez


I don't believe that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I don't believe that


I didn't put the vid up Roll'n and the Street Life Customs guys did and when I watched it a hundred times they deleted it off their page lol... but I know for a fact Ceez & Izzy seen it cuz they commented on it!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up roy how things going foo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont even have the vid!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> what up roy how things going foo


WHut up Jimmy!!! Its been a long time...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> what up roy how things going foo


Things are going GOOD Big Jaime,how you been Dog?Still working 60+ hours a week?
Me i'm just enjoying my day off Bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I didn't put the vid up Roll'n and the Street Life Customs guys did and when I watched it a hundred times they deleted it off their page lol... but I know for a fact Ceez & Izzy seen it cuz they commented on it!!!


I didn't sees it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

long TIME! i forgot how to work this shit, how you doin HOMIE


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Things are going GOOD Big Jaime,how you been Dog?Still working 60+ hours a week?
> Me i'm just enjoying my day off Bro.


back to 40 a week know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> back to 40 a week know


:thumbsup:
I tried to call you the other day,you change your number?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> I tried to call you the other day,you change your number?


PM sent


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat upfezz everyone else has new rollin frm vegas


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats up Colorado :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Cant wait to see her done....see ya in Vegas


I'm hoping so bro how is your car coming out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Whats up Colorado :wave:


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> long TIME! i forgot how to work this shit, how you doin HOMIE


jus workin' & gettin' shit ready for summer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I didn't sees it


yeah it was a secret squirrel moment... they jus called me and told me to go on FB and call them back when I was done!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Wat upfezz everyone else has new rollin frm vegas


nossur, c.springs GT footage & vegas gonna be on same vid!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah it was a secret squirrel moment... they jus called me and told me to go on FB and call them back when I was done!!!


He even erased it from his youtube archive...Damn it :facepalm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> He even erased it from his youtube archive...Damn it :facepalm:


lol we think the same!!! I checked this morning too, it was under the name "fes is chippin" last night!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> there was video up yesterday... ask Ceez


Yup...I saw that and damn....thats all I gotta say!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I'm hoping so bro how is your car coming out


Progressing bRO.....I am hoping to have the frame painted tomorrow. Have some more chrome coming in next week so I can get all the pretty chrome panties onto the painted frame.....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Progressing bRO.....I am hoping to have the frame painted tomorrow. Have some more chrome coming in next week so I can get all the pretty chrome panties onto the painted frame.....


My trailing arms should be in by Friday or so and I'm hoping next week for my a arms. I want to get my frame a complete roller before I start the body because it don't need much work


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> My trailing arms should be in by Friday or so and I'm hoping next week for my a arms. I'm going through anaheim plating now there stuff looks good. Next out to chrome is my rearend and then I need to order my rear disc brake kit


Nice brother....yea, I ordered my disc brake kit from this guy here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/325300-new-here-disc-brake-kits.html

They sell the kits that work for 13inch wheels. I was originally gonna order through ABS but too much dinero for me.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Nice brother....yea, I ordered my disc brake kit from this guy here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/325300-new-here-disc-brake-kits.html
> 
> They sell the kits that work for 13inch wheels. I was originally gonna order through ABS but too much dinero for me.




Good lookin out do those kits fit 65/66??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Good lookin out do those kits fit 65/66??


Yessir....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody got sum cheap chrome 13s or maybe chrome with black in them??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> anybody got sum cheap chrome 13s or maybe chrome with black in them??


I need some too if theres another set around!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...yes I luv gbody's & chinas and dont give a shit!!! bwahahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2882021924.html
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2858928294.html
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2867859381.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...yes I luv gbody's & chinas and dont give a shit!!! bwahahahaha


What's your Cutty hitting?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What's your Cutty hitting?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2882021924.html
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2858928294.html
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2867859381.html


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

Right on Roy, the 2nd Craigslist ad with all the different wheels is mine. I'm just cleaning out my storage. I sold the Artilleries to a Citywide Homie from the Springs who came to Denver to pick them up.If anyone is interested I got a lot more wheels I'm getting rid of.


vynetyme said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/2882021924.html
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2858928294.html
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/2867859381.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lots_a_lows said:


> Right on Roy, the 2nd Craigslist ad with all the different wheels is mine. I'm just cleaning out my storage. I sold the Artilleries to a Citywide Homie from the Springs who came to Denver to pick them up.If anyone is interested I got a lot more wheels I'm getting rid of.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


gtfo ....you did not have the Cutty out for years for it NOT to be hitting at least 50"



Lots_a_lows said:


> Right on Roy, the 2nd Craigslist ad with all the different wheels is mine. I'm just cleaning out my storage. I sold the Artilleries to a Citywide Homie from the Springs who came to Denver to pick them up.If anyone is interested I got a lot more wheels I'm getting rid of.


GOOD luck on the sales Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> gtfo ....you did not have the Cutty out for years for it NOT to be hitting at least 50"
> 
> 
> GOOD luck on the sales Bro :thumbsup:


I dont think its been put on the stick yet...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I dont think its been put on the stick yet...


Can I's hop it? :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dont get old to me!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Can I's hop it? :cheesy:


you break you buy!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you break you buy!!! lol


:thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsdown:


lol!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Lots_a_lows said:


> Right on Roy, the 2nd Craigslist ad with all the different wheels is mine. I'm just cleaning out my storage. I sold the Artilleries to a Citywide Homie from the Springs who came to Denver to pick them up.If anyone is interested I got a lot more wheels I'm getting rid of.


Just texted you on the 13 center golds....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Just texted you on the 13 center golds....


whats up bro did you still want those a arms


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I dont think its been put on the stick yet...


bullshit lol just jk


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> I dont think its been put on the stick yet...


The word is it dont need the Ruler! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> bullshit lol just jk


:sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> The word is it dont need the Ruler! :thumbsup:


Sup Mike!!! how you enjoying the new ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro did you still want those a arms


I tried callin a couple days ago but i will try again tonight or tomorrow morning, i do still want em tho...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

If I don't answer text me I don't get good phone service sometimes


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

HERES THE OKLAHOMA FLYER AND WILL REPOST TOMMORROW CAUSE IM HAVING A PROBLEM ENLARGING IT BUT WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU KATS COME IF YOU CAN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERES THE OKLAHOMA FLYER AND WILL REPOST TOMMORROW CAUSE IM HAVING A PROBLEM ENLARGING IT BUT WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU KATS COME IF YOU CAN


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Mike!!! how you enjoying the new ride?


Had a little to much fun today burnt motor and chiped the fucking paint on the bumper :yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> Had a little to much fun today burnt motor and chiped the fucking paint on the bumper :yes:


chippers gone chip....paint:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> ...yes I luv gbody's & chinas and dont give a shit!!! bwahahahaha


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!!


Pop this in the tape deck in the g body and get yo roll on homie dis be da shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this shit too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not a fan of jay z but this is bad


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO.:wave:

wish I could have got some pics but we did a good little cruise today 3 cars deep here in LJ:|


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO.:wave:
> 
> wish I could have got some pics but we did a good little cruise today 3 cars deep here in LJ:|


thats a grip for LJ who all rolled


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Whats up Colorado damn its nice today


:yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats a grip for LJ who all rolled


Bryan, Sammy and me all cruised all over LJ for the day and kicked it at the park. wish you wasn't working so you could have cruised with us for a while


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> Bryan, Sammy and me all cruised all over LJ for the day and kicked it at the park. wish you wasn't working so you could have cruised with us for a while


Sounds like a regal thang to me LOL Ya I wish I didn't have to work either I wanted to cruise bad bro I got spring fever


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I love day off's














Enjoying a break from working on da Booger....What up Rockies!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Damn this weather is nice!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Had a little to much fun today burnt motor and chiped the fucking paint on the bumper :yes:


:thumbsup:lol I need to go to Denver!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Pop this in the tape deck in the g body and get yo roll on homie dis be da shit


yeah I like that shit!!! Luda doesn't disappoint too often!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like this shit too


yes this shit goes hard!!! no ****... I would never expect for us two to like just about the same music!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yes this shit goes hard!!! no ****... I would never expect for us two to like just about the same music!!!


I like da good shit homie LOL ayyeee okaaayyyy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wtf????
:dunno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

looks like a good deal mr roy lol it is nice as hell out today and tomorrows my bday awwwwww shit lol BTW im having a party on friday at my casa if anyone wanna roll threw and drink a few wit me already got it planned to get a 100$ bottle of patron #s below hit me up for more info


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like da good shit homie LOL ayyeee okaaayyyy


lol I still bump that OJ DA JUICEMAN!!! they hate on that shit out here!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> looks like a good deal mr roy lol it is nice as hell out today and tomorrows my bday awwwwww shit lol BTW im having a party on friday at my casa if anyone wanna roll threw and drink a few wit me already got it planned to get a 100$ bottle of patron #s below hit me up for more info


Happy Bday hoMie!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> Bryan, Sammy and me all cruised all over LJ for the day and kicked it at the park. wish you wasn't working so you could have cruised with us for a while


Hell Yeah man, we all going to have to roll some day!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Just thought I post a pic for CO lifted!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

anyone interested in a 95 fleetwood 13x7 72 center gold daytons 2wing kos. 13 inch booty kit with a chrome china. tvs in the head rests in dash tv not installed .runs good lt1 motor. i traded my cutty to a guy in pueblo and the caddi didnt have catts so it didnt pass emissions.i lucked out and went to get a temp tag and the lady gave me my plates,looking for trades g body truck bug chevy let me know i can send pics thanks


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 446848
> Just thought I post a pic for CO lifted!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> anyone interested in a 95 fleetwood 13x7 72 center gold daytons 2wing kos. 13 inch booty kit with a chrome china. tvs in the head rests in dash tv not installed .runs good lt1 motor. i traded my cutty to a guy in pueblo and the caddi didnt have catts so it didnt pass emissions.i lucked out and went to get a temp tag and the lady gave me my plates,looking for trades g body truck bug chevy let me know i can send pics thanks


Just tag it in Springs we don't have to have emissions


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol I still bump that OJ DA JUICEMAN!!! they hate on that shit out here!!!


thats what I'm talking about errybody I know are getting old on me and wanna jam country and shit dog LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 446848
> Just thought I post a pic for CO lifted!!


so whats next on the agenda for the regal??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I probably posted this Fes but this shit straight fire homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so whats next on the agenda for the regal??


Finish the interior for now still got a ways to go on it though ya know.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 446848
> Just thought I post a pic for CO lifted!!


Man I love G-Bodies.......


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so whats next on the agenda for the regal??


Gotta finish up the interior for now and get the paint fixed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 446848
> Just thought I post a pic for CO lifted!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man I love G-Bodies.......


Hell Yeah MAN!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> anyone interested in a 95 fleetwood 13x7 72 center gold daytons 2wing kos. 13 inch booty kit with a chrome china. tvs in the head rests in dash tv not installed .runs good lt1 motor. i traded my cutty to a guy in pueblo and the caddi didnt have catts so it didnt pass emissions.i lucked out and went to get a temp tag and the lady gave me my plates,looking for trades g body truck bug chevy let me know i can send pics thanks


Damn that sucks homie. Just get a P.O. box in springs or pueblo.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good people from Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Damn that sucks homie. Just get a P.O. box in springs or pueblo.


bro i let go of my cutty for a car i wouldnt have to put work into.:facepalm:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like a regal thang to me LOL Ya I wish I didn't have to work either I wanted to cruise bad bro I got spring fever


or a work thing being that we all work at the same place:wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> bro i let go of my cutty for a car i wouldnt have to put work into.:facepalm:


He only had your cutty a little bit. I never even seen him drive it. He traded it for an El Camino. I dont know who has the cutty now. Im surprised someone took the cats off on that fleetwood.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin for one 14" supreme if anyone has one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats what I'm talking about errybody I know are getting old on me and wanna jam country and shit dog LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wats crackin Colorado


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

wah



bighomie68 said:


> bro i let go of my cutty for a car i wouldnt have to put work into.:facepalm:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> wah


why you puttin your 2 cents in.you tryin to pad your post count.THIS POST WASN'T FOR YOU UNLESS YOU WANT TO TRADE SOMETHING FOR IT.M.Y.O.B :buttkick:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Wats crackin Colorado


SCRATCH MY LAST COMMENT LOL KRIS YOU PISSED ME OFF.I DID SOME INVESTIGATING AND SEEN IT WAS YOU LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Wats crackin Colorado


Hit me up homie i need some hydro parts


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Happy Bday hoMie!!!


thanks fez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birfday Big Los!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Colorado got this up for grabs 2 pumps 8 batts brandnew real marzochi pump head #13 real 72 spoke daytons fresh paint


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Colorado got this up for grabs 2 pumps 8 batts brandnew real marzochi pump head #13 real 72 spoke daytons fresh paint


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> thanks fez


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn first hits b day and now Los it's a b day frenzy Happy b day guys


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy birthday LOS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

damn larry that car is nice and a 300 in the driveway too you baller


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> :inout:


What up Big Jaime :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


>


*:thumbsup: I hear,not the one to miss!!!*


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> SCRATCH MY LAST COMMENT LOL KRIS YOU PISSED ME OFF.I DID SOME INVESTIGATING AND SEEN IT WAS YOU LOL!!!!!






bighomie68 said:


> why you puttin your 2 cents in.you tryin to pad your post count.THIS POST WASN'T FOR YOU UNLESS YOU WANT TO TRADE SOMETHING FOR IT.M.Y.O.B :buttkick:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> damn larry that car is nice and a 300 in the driveway too you baller


ya right I wish thats my grocery car I'm hungry LOL


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yo' Swiph says whuts up!!! Roy stop slackin' he said, and he wants your address Larry & pics of the '57!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks guys for the bday wishes


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ROY WHAT UP BIG DOGG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Yo' Swiph says whuts up!!! Roy stop slackin' he said, and he wants your address Larry & pics of the '57!!!


pm sent


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do big CO


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


Its the majestics baby they don't make sticks that go that high


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> anyone interested in a 95 fleetwood 13x7 72 center gold daytons 2wing kos. 13 inch booty kit with a chrome china. tvs in the head rests in dash tv not installed .runs good lt1 motor. i traded my cutty to a guy in pueblo and the caddi didnt have catts so it didnt pass emissions.i lucked out and went to get a temp tag and the lady gave me my plates,looking for trades g body truck bug chevy let me know i can send pics thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> pm sent


I'll make sure he gets it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Its the majestics baby they don't make sticks that go that high


:shh:lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts the happs CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Big M seems to have made this topic quit today.....if the same thing happens in the streets ill be considered a hater cuz going to point and laugh for reals POINT AND LAUGH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Big M seems to have made this topic quit today.....if the same thing happens in the streets ill be considered a hater cuz going to point and laugh for reals POINT AND LAUGH


AHHH Shit!!! there goes the neighborhood!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

but we are up in here!!! atleast today!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

figured that wood spark some convo but they could be in the streets headed to my house to do a house call......SHIT!!!!!! I GOT TO LEAVE WORK NOW SO I DONT MISS THEM. They dont leave notes like UPS or FedEx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> figured that wood spark some convo but they could be in the streets headed to my house to do a house call......SHIT!!!!!! I GOT TO LEAVE WORK NOW SO I DONT MISS THEM. They dont leave notes like UPS or FedEx


you on one right now!!! :rofl:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Im in this mofo....just a little late:biggrin: what up Colorado, what up majestics:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Im in this mofo....just a little late:biggrin: what up Colorado, what up majestics:wave:


Whuts good Josh!!! how you been bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I been switching all day at work so I'm off chillin now


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whuts good Josh!!! how you been bro?


I been aight, works been getting slow so that sucks but besides that im cool. How you been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO?!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I been aight, works been getting slow so that sucks but besides that im cool. How you been?


work'n & gettin' ready for the summer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Colo?
Happy Saturday....er I mean Friday!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> What's up Colo?
> Happy Saturday....er I mean Friday!


Any news on the sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Any news on the sale?


Suppose to be sold next weekend.I just gotta fix a few things which I already have done half of


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD day to be ROllin

*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Suppose to be sold next weekend.I just gotta fix a few things which I already have done half of


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

peyton mannng visits denver........:run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What up coLOWrado¿?¿?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! another Majestics road trip fittin' to go down tonight!!! 




... it ain't safe no more!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! another Majestics road trip fittin' to go down tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What isit that you meaneth?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad ass jam
Didn't even recognize Akon with the White ass grill
Shoulda had at least 1 Lowrider though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What isit that you meaneth?


nuthin'... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Bad ass jam
> Didn't even recognize Akon with the White ass grill
> Shoulda had at least 1 Lowrider though


should've had more than one lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nuthin'... lol


Jew be holdin out foolio


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Jew be holdin out foolio


 nah we pickin' up my cutty "kush" and the regal is no more bu-bye!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> nah we pickin' up my cutty "kush" and the regal is no more bu-bye!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

p4HSmFLYCWU&ob


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ITS DENVER CAR CLUBS 5 YEAR ANNIVERSARY TODAY!!!AND THE HATERS SAID WE WOULDN'T LAST A YEAR!!!GOT TO LOVE THE HATERS!!! D E N V E R ! ! ! !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice to hear! DENVER CC! hey Fez do u know any Majestics out here in SD?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice to hear! DENVER CC! hey Fez do u know any Majestics out here in SD?


yessur!!! why whut up?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

A$AP goes hard!!!
KuZ2QZKYj7c&feature


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kid Ink goes hard too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

beat reminds me of Luniz I got 5 on it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


lil' ****** drinkin' Colt45 40 ouncers!!! lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am here in SD and I just seen that pink 2 door vert lincoln rollin! Doin the Navy thang!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lil' ****** drinkin' Colt45 40 ouncers!!! lol


Billy D would be proud


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lil' ****** drinkin' Colt45 40 ouncers!!! lol


Billy D would be proud


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lil' ****** drinkin' Colt45 40 ouncers!!! lol


Whats wrong with colt 45? I drink it all the time.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cl1965ss said:


> Whats wrong with colt 45? I drink it all the time.


Me too:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wake up colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nah we pickin' up my cutty "kush" and the regal is no more bu-bye!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


trip been postponed... terrible


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I am here in SD and I just seen that pink 2 door vert lincoln rollin! Doin the Navy thang!!!!


yeah they had a meeting last night!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Billy D would be proud


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Whats wrong with colt 45? I drink it all the time.


Nuthin' wrong wit' it, im jus' sayin'...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Wake up colorado


Whut Up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Jaime gonna be rollin this Season!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up!!!


Just chillen bro what's goin on in springs today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> trip been postponed... terrible



damn ...what happened?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


vynetyme said:


> View attachment 449756
> 
> Big Jaime gonna be rollin this Season!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 449756
> 
> Big Jaime gonna be rollin this Season!


thanks for all my homies that helped me out today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> thanks for all my homies that helped me out today


Whatever it takes Big Dog...We Family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sux to hear your trip got cancelled Fes I know your probably anxious..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> trip been postponed... terrible


:thumbsdown:

But once you get dat Bish....you gonna be :cheesy:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving by slow......


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


vynetyme said:


> Whatever it takes Big Dog...We Family


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks everyone, but Yeah they where havin' issues out there finishin' a couple things but they actually got done last night so next weekend for sure!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks everyone, but Yeah they where havin' issues out there finishin' a couple things but they actually got done last night so next weekend for sure!!!


Nice!!!
You gaining one and I'm losing one this weekend
Gonna be an interesting Season


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> thanks everyone, but Yeah they where havin' issues out there finishin' a couple things but they actually got done last night so next weekend for sure!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages moving by slow......


what up rick when u coming back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> thanks everyone, but Yeah they where havin' issues out there finishin' a couple things but they actually got done last night so next weekend for sure!!!


Be safe when you do head out.. Any pics stingy??


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya Fez stop bull shittin lol but hey everyone i still got that wrapped g body frame im sellin it for 400 i was asking 5 but need some cash come people thats a steal for a wrapped frame


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya Fez stop bull shittin lol but hey everyone i still got that wrapped g body frame im sellin it for 400 i was asking 5 but need some cash come people thats a steal for a wrapped frame


 got any pics of it bro


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up BIG CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost gone :tears:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I will be there on the 30th of Apr...


LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> what up rick when u coming back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

car aint even painted yet gentlemen!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nice!!!
> You gaining one and I'm losing one this weekend
> Gonna be an interesting Season


yes it is!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> car aint even painted yet gentlemen!!!


So whats left paint and interior??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya Fez stop bull shittin lol but hey everyone i still got that wrapped g body frame im sellin it for 400 i was asking 5 but need some cash come people thats a steal for a wrapped frame


ya pics of frame and is it fully wrapped and what size metal...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So whats left paint and interior??


yeah


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yeah


any undercarriage done on it??


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont got pics its in rickys storage storage sorry fellas but i think u can get to the thread wit pics that i put up before threw my profile i think its quarter not sure lil manny did it thou hes on her sometimes its a full wrap besides the top and bottom of the sides if im not mistaken gots a bridge and all idk rick u seen it help me out what am i missing


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ceez whens tha next shipment goin out to da chromer i need.sum things to get done


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I dont got pics its in rickys storage storage sorry fellas but i think u can get to the thread wit pics that i put up before threw my profile i think its quarter not sure lil manny did it thou hes on her sometimes its a full wrap besides the top and bottom of the sides if im not mistaken gots a bridge and all idk rick u seen it help me out what am i missing


I'm pretty sure its 3/16 if anyone want pics LMK I will have my wife tae some pics tomorrow of it.....


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HI :wave:MATT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Have her take them for me rick and send it to my phone i got some guy that hit me up already but hes in Kentucky and said CO is just a lil too far but just in case anyone else wants to see it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Have her take them for me rick and send it to my phone i got some guy that hit me up already but hes in Kentucky and said CO is just a lil too far but just in case anyone else wants to see it


Sounds like a plan man.....


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> HI :wave:MATT


Wad up big john heard tha prix is gettin a make over


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Wad up big john heard tha prix is gettin a make over


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

What up CO, biz is picking up finally people must be ready to roll!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> What up CO, biz is picking up finally people must be ready to roll!!!!!


Yea buddy...... :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I dont got pics its in rickys storage storage sorry fellas but i think u can get to the thread wit pics that i put up before threw my profile i think its quarter not sure lil manny did it thou hes on her sometimes its a full wrap besides the top and bottom of the sides if im not mistaken gots a bridge and all idk rick u seen it help me out what am i missing


its 3/16 and 1/4 thats a deal my homie paid 1300 for me to do that frame im sure it has more than 400 in metal on that bish


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm pretty sure its 3/16 if anyone want pics LMK I will have my wife tae some pics tomorrow of it.....


shoot me sum pics I might know someone interested


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

66 chevy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heavychevy66 said:


> 66 chevy


can I please get those rims?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> any undercarriage done on it??


I have the rearend in the garage that I need to send out. Its got some things chrome but not a whole lot yet...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody in Denver got the new Urban Life Mag?
Heard I got a lil spread in there.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Anybody in Denver got the new Urban Life Mag?
> Heard I got a lil spread in there.*


did you check Independent Records?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Anybody in Denver got the new Urban Life Mag?
> Heard I got a lil spread in there.*


I will see if I can grab a copy for you....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

heavychevy66 said:


> 66 chevy


Nice!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

heavychevy66 said:


> 66 chevy


Nice!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I will see if I can grab a copy for you....


Appreciate it dog



fesboogie said:


> did you check Independent Records?


Yeah called them and they said they may not have it anymore
Got the call from homie from the mag and he said Springs was like a Month behind :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Appreciate it dog
> 
> 
> Yeah called them and they said they may not have it anymore
> Got the call from homie from the mag and he said Springs was like a Month behind :dunno:


I can go to independent on colfax and if they have it drop it off on the way home... If ceez dont get it 1st


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I can go to independent on colfax and if they have it drop it off on the way home... If ceez dont get it 1st


Im checking up here at Freakys....I will let you know if I find it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Im checking up here at Freakys....I will let you know if I find it.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

NM46ER said:


>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On a side note,anybody getting rid of a turntable anytime soon?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

for what kind of car roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> for what kind of car roy


X-Frame


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> X-Frame


What car are you buyin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What car are you buyin


I have a car that's been in the makes for a few years :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> :dunno:


It's not the one you are thinking of


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> It's not the one you are thinking of


Ok I will keep thinkin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ok I will keep thinkin


LOL....if everything goes well I'll post pics when I finally have it


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> LOL....if everything goes well I'll post pics when I finally have it


Or text me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another day at the office fes whats up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Or text me


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> another day at the office fes whats up


jus chill'n you? Hey Swiph said he needed your last name to be able to send you a letter...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> jus chill'n you? Hey Swiph said he needed your last name to be able to send you a letter...


Tell Swipe I haven't forgot about his Albino ass...Imma write him soon,just have alot of chit going on with the car lately.....getting it ready for it's departure :tears:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Tell Swipe I haven't forgot about his Albino ass...Imma write him soon,just have alot of chit going on with the car lately.....getting it ready for it's departure :tears:


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks bigceez n fez Wat u got to offer


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> jus chill'n you? Hey Swiph said he needed your last name to be able to send you a letter...


Zamora


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Ceez whens tha next shipment goin out to da chromer i need.sum things to get done


Hey brother, I just got stuff back last week from a shipment I sent out a few weeks back. I probably wont be sending more stuff out until about mid April. Or else you can hit up Joe on here from Lawless, he uses the same guy that I do and I think may send out more shipments then me. Let me know if you have any questions brother or need anything else. 

720 394 6353


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

heavychevy66 said:


> Thanks bigceez n fez Wat u got to offer


I will have that price list to you this evening brother.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!



Whats good pumpkin?!? I wish I could quit you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Zamora


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heavychevy66 said:


> Thanks bigceez n fez Wat u got to offer


IDK whut you need?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hey brother, I just got stuff back last week from a shipment I sent out a few weeks back. I probably wont be sending more stuff out until about mid April. Or else you can hit up Joe on here from Lawless, he uses the same guy that I do and I think may send out more shipments then me. Let me know if you have any questions brother or need anything else.
> 
> 720 394 6353


my club is shipping out next Monday im pretty sure...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Tell Swipe I haven't forgot about his Albino ass...Imma write him soon,just have alot of chit going on with the car lately.....getting it ready for it's departure :tears:


I checked for the magazine up here @ independent on Colfax & they had the same old ones they've had for a minute...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:banghead:fuck i hate work lately:guns:


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> IDK whut you need?


Wat r u doing wit the rims off your cuttlas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> my club is shipping out next Monday im pretty sure...


:thumbsup:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Hey brother, I just got stuff back last week from a shipment I sent out a few weeks back. I probably wont be sending more stuff out until about mid April. Or else you can hit up Joe on here from Lawless, he uses the same guy that I do and I think may send out more shipments then me. Let me know if you have any questions brother or need anything else.
> 
> 720 394 6353


 right on ceez if u land up sendin stuff out sooner let me knw


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> right on ceez if u land up sendin stuff out sooner let me knw


Will do...you gonna be out on the bully this weekend?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Will do...you gonna be out on the bully this weekend?


Denver is always on the bully ceez u no this .


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is that GP back in Colorado? Ceez your your crazy! Chicano Park show is next month in SD! Crazy busy here! Hope all is well you and the Family!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Denver is always on the bully ceez u no this .


Yessir....see ya this Sunday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Is that GP back in Colorado? Ceez your your crazy! Chicano Park show is next month in SD! Crazy busy here! Hope all is well you and the Family!


Nice.... take pics of the show brother ..... Eat some Tommys for me !


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

[h=3]FULLY WRAPPED G BODY FRAME IN CO[/h]


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> *FULLY WRAPPED G BODY FRAME IN CO*


found this for all u guys that wanted pics LMK whats up come get it price has dropped askin 400 now


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

matter a fact im lookin for a few things right now for my car so throw me some offers maybe we can work something out:dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

mikegDenver said:


> Denver is always on the bully ceez u no this .


Damn!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heavychevy66 said:


> Wat r u doing wit the rims off your cuttlas


dont know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Denver is always on the bully ceez u no this .


on my way!!! lol!!! look'n good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Is that GP back in Colorado? Ceez your your crazy! Chicano Park show is next month in SD! Crazy busy here! Hope all is well you and the Family!


Chicano Park is the spot!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Chicano Park is the spot!!!


Flights from denver that weekend are $206 a person from Friday to Monday I checked last Sunday, that show hhas been sold out since the first week of january.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Flights from denver that weekend are $206 a person from Friday to Monday I checked last Sunday, that show hhas been sold out since the first week of january.


jeez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone was wondering also the Good Friday picnic and hop at espanola has been cancelled, I heard from a very good source...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> jeez


road trip???


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....see ya this Sunday


 will b on feds n tha spot all day brotha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn wish i had my shit straight i would take the weekend to go up there i need a break from this place!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> will b on feds n tha spot all day brotha


Nice...I will bring my camera!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Nice...I will bring my camera!


post some pics:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!! road trip this weekend fo' sho'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up CO!!! road trip this weekend fo' sho'!!!


well im'ma keep my :x:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Whut Up CO!!! road trip this weekend fo' sho'!!!


 koo koo save me a seat in da truck


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Goodfriday is like vegas hops and cruise is outta control its lowrider capital


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

And it alwayz goes on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Finally got me an OG wheel on


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just seen fezz regal leavin pueblo


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Finally got me an OG wheel on


Looks clean. Someone else gonna be grippin it soon?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> post some pics:yes:



Will do! 



fesboogie said:


> Whut Up CO!!! road trip this weekend fo' sho'!!!



Be safe papo!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

So much better with the OG wheel Roy! Whadda it do Cees and Fes?! Not too much here to report in San Diego just been hella busy with my Navy training! Weapon quals are complete, working on our boat quals now! Hoping I will be off for the Chicano Park show but not for sure yet. Well I hope your Six is coming around Cees! Take care Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Goodfriday is like vegas hops and cruise is outta control its lowrider capital


well the hop ain't happening this year...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Just seen fezz regal leavin pueblo


yessur


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> So much better with the OG wheel Roy! Whadda it do Cees and Fes?! Not too much here to report in San Diego just been hella busy with my Navy training! Weapon quals are complete, working on our boat quals now! Hoping I will be off for the Chicano Park show but not for sure yet. Well I hope your Six is coming around Cees! Take care Colorado!


Whut up!!! hope all is well!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> post some pics:yes:





Crash1964 said:


> So much better with the OG wheel Roy! Whadda it do Cees and Fes?! Not too much here to report in San Diego just been hella busy with my Navy training! Weapon quals are complete, working on our boat quals now! Hoping I will be off for the Chicano Park show but not for sure yet. Well I hope your Six is coming around Cees! Take care Colorado!


Its coming along brother, still trying to prep this frame for paint, I figured I could do it in a day but man, perfection takes time...I need this frame perfect before I even consider spraying her...but she will be done within the next couple of weeks. Gotta prep some more stuff to send out to chrome and smooth the firewall out...lil by lil Javi...have fun out in SD...tell Lil Rob I said hi!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't go wit' them, but thanks!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> post some pics:yes:





fesboogie said:


> I couldn't go wit' them, but thanks!!!


Dang..you sent people to do your dirty work?!?! Man...you are President... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Dang..you sent people to do your dirty work?!?! Man...you are President... :biggrin:


wooow!!! lol they are gettin' compensated...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

they in AZ right now!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fez my family lives out there and hop every year and talked eppie and pjay its on and crackin rolln wont bethere but wats it takes a year to see it on video lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Fez my family lives out there and hop every year and talked eppie and pjay its on and crackin rolln wont bethere but wats it takes a year to see it on video lol


alot of my peeps from AZ were gonna go but they aint now so imma pass it up...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> wooow!!! lol they are gettin' compensated...



:roflmao: LOL...im playing papo....I know you gotta be excited for the new toy to come back home....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao: LOL...im playing papo....I know you gotta be excited for the new toy to come back home....


yessur


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> alot of my peeps from AZ were gonna go but they aint now so imma pass it up...


yes there's always a Big ass cruise down there, there not gonna have an official hop like they've had the last couple of years... jus wanted to clarify that


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

luxurymnte8788 said:


>


hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> they in AZ right now!!!


the beast is home!!! it aint safe no more!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> the beast is home!!! it aint safe no more!!!


You aint hoppin her at 3am....were ya?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You aint hoppin her at 3am....were ya?!


 nah!!! thut would've been jail time!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> nah!!! thut would've been jail time!!!


At that time it would have been jail time but I know you just came inside from hoppin it, post a video


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> At that time it would have been jail time but I know you just came inside from hoppin it, post a video



X66....dont be stingy !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X58 post da vid Fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> X58 post da vid Fes










x58? You droppin hints?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> x58? You droppin hints?



no....er...not at all



on a side note just seen Big Macs old ride on Ebay 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...1530649?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a1afec519


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

its not even off the trailer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> no....er...not at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that was such a big mess...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> the beast is home!!! it aint safe no more!!!


Pics or........


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> its not even off the trailer!!!


It wont be in the way we could look around it!!!!!


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> nah!!! thut would've been jail time!!!


Post pics or video it it didn't happen lol any other time your posting pic


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> its not even off the trailer!!!


Fuck it keep it on the trailer meet us at the park at 4:00 and lets have some fun:yes:


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on fesboogie post a pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck it keep it on the trailer meet us at the park at 4:00 and lets have some fun:yes:


:wow:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

In springs we wanna see


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

Post some pic lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

He keepin it top secret


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:tears: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

disclaimer: Roll'n's Idea








The King is hoMe!!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

U going to park


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

I looks like Denver's calling out THE BIG M


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> disclaimer: Roll'n's Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How mush?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> How mush?


gotta pull up to find out!!! lol but it aint on the bumper in the pic!!!
& already gett'n upgrades...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was talm bout price :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :tears: :wave:


WHERES THAT CAR GOIN TO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I was talm bout price :biggrin:


Oh got'cha!!! you already know I gotta have some fun wit it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> WHERES THAT CAR GOIN TO


x2... is it stayin' round here?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heavychevy66 said:


> I looks like Denver's calling out THE BIG M


they ask they shall receive but the car has to go threw a Majestic make over 1st!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck it keep it on the trailer meet us at the park at 4:00 and lets have some fun:yes:


not yet...


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Finally got me an OG wheel on


Thats a clean ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Da booger has been Flicked to KC MO


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Fez my family lives out there and hop every year and talked eppie and pjay its on and crackin rolln wont bethere but wats it takes a year to see it on video lol


:nicoderm:*naw not that long!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

ROLL'N said:


> :nicoderm:*naw not that long!!* :thumbsup:


Just jk we need more footage


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Da booger has been Flicked to KC MO


jelly sickle city


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Went to fezzs like that cutty we did a little gas hop in a street car cant wait til next show


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fezz roll to new mexico with us rep co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Da booger has been Flicked to KC MO


:thumbsup::thumbsup: &:tears: @ the same time!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLL'N said:


> :nicoderm:*naw not that long!!* :thumbsup:


Mr. Roll'n whuts good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Went to fezzs like that cutty we did a little gas hop in a street car cant wait til next show


The Lincoln was hittin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Fezz roll to new mexico with us rep co


If I finish whut I need to do I will!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

heavychevy66 said:


> I looks like Denver's calling out THE BIG M


Dont get it twisted Denver didn't call out anyone just said lets have some fun :shh:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody know why i cant post pics from my phone anymore???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice hop Fes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wats. Good wat it is fes BIG M


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> disclaimer: Roll'n's Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno::thumbsup: CO might be in for one of the best summers in a decade!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Dont get it twisted Denver didn't call out anyone just said lets have some fun :shh:


:thumbsup:Whut Up Mike!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice hop Fes


Thanks Larry, we jus havin' fun wit' it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Wats. Good wat it is fes BIG M


whut up Eric, thanks for doin' that this weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> hno::thumbsup: CO might be in for one of the best summers in a decade!!!!!


I hope its a good one faM!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

No prob u already no


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

interesting :scrutinize:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody seen any bigbodys in the junkyards around here????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Anybody seen any bigbodys in the junkyards around here????


There are a bunch more junkyards in Denver i'm sure one of the homies from up there could tell ya.Our lil yards aint got chit.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> There are a bunch more junkyards in Denver i'm sure one of the homies from up there could tell ya.Our lil yards aint got chit.


Yeah we got nada i know of


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good seeing everyone out on Federal last night....even with the crazy high winds kickin up sand all over the place, it was a good lil turn out. Looks like a start to a great summer! 

Josh...what parts are you looking for?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Good seeing everyone out on Federal last night....even with the crazy high winds kickin up sand all over the place, it was a good lil turn out. Looks like a start to a great summer!
> 
> Josh...what parts are you looking for?


Pm sent bro


----------



## heavychevy66 (Feb 12, 2012)

mikegDenver said:


> Dont get it twisted Denver didn't call out anyone just said lets have some fun :shh:


Mike. Don't trip bro I wanna get the funn crackin too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

hno: Mannings coming to Denver hno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

yes he is we will just have to see what happens


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> hno: Mannings coming to Denver hno:



:fool2:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: rick ur a fool man haha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> disclaimer: Roll'n's Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FES LOOKS GOOD ALREADY BUT IF IT WASNT FOR THAT FRAME I WOULDNT OF NOTICED IT WAS THE SAME CAR CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> hno: Mannings coming to Denver hno:


dats gonna be cool jus to see whut happens but we'll see...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: rick ur a fool man haha



Yea buddy.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAMN FES LOOKS GOOD ALREADY BUT IF IT WASNT FOR THAT FRAME I WOULDNT OF NOTICED IT WAS THE SAME CAR CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON:thumbsup:


lol right!!! dont worry in no time it'll be back were it needs to be... stomping the pavement repp'n the M plaque!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah Chit. Gayton Hillis goes to the Queefs and gayton Manning goes to the Donkeys.Boy it's gonna be an interesting Season.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol right!!! dont worry in no time it'll be back were it needs to be... stomping the pavement repp'n the M plaque!!!


I see the telescopics in there...wheres the lock up pics:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Ah Chit. Gayton Hillis goes to the Queefs and gayton Manning goes to the Donkeys.Boy it's gonna be an interesting Season.


don't hate!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> I see the telescopics in there...wheres the lock up pics:biggrin:


it don't have a ridiculous lockup...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> don't hate!!! lol!!!


I aint Hating lol......Manning will be injured before the 7th week and out of football.A neck injury?Chit broncos better get a hell of an Offensive line because Manning can't scramble for Chit.....But if givin the Chance I too would love to have him as a QB :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I aint Hating lol......Manning will be injured before the 7th week and out of football.A neck injury?Chit broncos better get a hell of an Offensive line because Manning can't scramble for Chit.....But if givin the Chance I too would love to have him as a QB :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> it don't have a ridiculous lockup...


:ninja::scrutinize:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

WAS UP COLORADO GT UP


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

getting closer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts goin' on CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TRAVIEZO83 said:


> WAS UP COLORADO GT UP


Where you been bro???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 453806
> View attachment 453808
> getting closer


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TRAVIEZO83 said:


> WAS UP COLORADO GT UP


Sup Fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fessor and Colo?
Damn Larry jew wasn't kidding when Jew said prices are higher on cars....WTF?
Good thing I have the day off so I can spends it looking for 1.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fessor and Colo?
Damn Larry jew wasn't kidding when Jew said prices are higher on cars....WTF?
Good thing I have the day off so I can spends it looking for 1.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big Fessor and Colo?
> Damn Larry jew wasn't kidding when Jew said prices are higher on cars....WTF?
> Good thing I have the day off so I can spends it looking for 1.


whuts good Roy!!! i figured you already had your next car lined up? & whuts the deal w/ mesa? you still goin'?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 453806
> View attachment 453808
> getting closer


did you repaint it?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We are ready we going


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> did you repaint it?


Getting it ready for new paint. Probably could have got away with just re-clearing but i said fuk it, it gonna be apart anyway


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Getting it ready for new paint. Probably could have got away with just re-clearing but i said fuk it, it gonna be apart anyway


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Getting it ready for new paint. Probably could have got away with just re-clearing but i said fuk it, it gonna be apart anyway


thuts whuts up!!! cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> We are ready we going


coo cool!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado? :wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

u goin same color josh


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Darkside customs is open .. paint, body , hydraulics, for all your lowrider needs. Parts sales service.best prices in the mile high city.. 720-404-3458


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Getting it ready for new paint. Probably could have got away with just re-clearing but i said fuk it, it gonna be apart anyway


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> What up Big Fessor and Colo?
> Damn Larry jew wasn't kidding when Jew said prices are higher on cars....WTF?
> Good thing I have the day off so I can spends it looking for 1.


Wait til tax season is over.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> whuts good Roy!!! i figured you already had your next car lined up? & whuts the deal w/ mesa? you still goin'?


I thought I did too but jew know how people be bullchitin....and nah Imma miss Mesa to save the chips


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I thought I did too but jew know how people be bullchitin....and nah Imma miss Mesa to save the chips


right i already know... lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> u goin same color josh


Something similar probably, may add some flake too...not sure yet


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> Darkside customs is open .. paint, body , hydraulics, for all your lowrider needs. Parts sales service.best prices in the mile high city.. 720-404-3458


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> right i already know... lol


Yeah also thinking about waiting for some other chips I'm expecting also
:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah also thinking about waiting for some other chips I'm expecting also
> :dunno:


You the most underworked, over paid mufugga i ever met:biggrin: yes im jealous :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 453806
> View attachment 453808
> getting closer


:thumbsup:
Can't wait to see her


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> You the most underworked, over paid mufugga i ever met:biggrin: yes im jealous :yessad:


C'mon mayne ....Just cause I've had 213 days off in a row don't means I'm underworked :biggrin:
I do chit around the house :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> C'mon mayne ....Just cause I've had 213 days off in a row don't means I'm underworked :biggrin:
> I do chit around the house :happysad:


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah also thinking about waiting for some other chips I'm expecting also
> :dunno:


I already know you gonna come correct either way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I already know you gonna come correct either way!!! :thumbsup:


Imma try to yust tread water with yous guys :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Imma try to yust tread water with yous guys :happysad:


:roflmao:I highly doubt that!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> :roflmao:I highly doubt that!!!


I aint trying to spends a fortune...Just get back in da Game


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tax season has nothing to do with the price of cars there high if you want quality I'm not saying there is no deals out there but there few and far anymore these old rides are getting harder to come by


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Tax season has nothing to do with the price of cars there high if you want quality I'm not saying there is no deals out there but there few and far anymore these old rides are getting harder to come by


I don't think tax season has anything to do with it but I believe the season does matter.....Seems more people are more likely to off their rides at the end of the Season (start of Winter) and for a cheaper price rather than the begining


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I aint trying to spends a fortune...Just get back in da Game


Man don't down play it lol!!! I guarantee your gonna be in the 57-61 range...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Man don't down play it lol!!! I guarantee your gonna be in the 57-61 range...


If he sold his vert for 27 He better have another 25gs then


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> If he sold his vert for 27 He better have another 25gs then


Damn!!! like that?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

fesboogie
most_known_27
Whut Up bro!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Damn!!! like that?


I'm not trying to be a dick but if your talking 57 58 59 it's 50k and up you might get lucky in the 40k range but thats rare and you better be there in hours with the cash or it's gone and these foos won't budge on these cars when it comes to price. If you want a project in these years at least 30k. On the 60 models I'm not too keen on them if you want a 61 vert It's gonna be 20k and up for a good project and done it's gonna be close to 40k. maybe I'm wrong but the research I done it's like that.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick but if your talking 57 58 59 it's 50k and up you might get lucky in the 40k range but thats rare and you better be there in hours with the cash or it's gone and these foos won't budge on these cars when it comes to price. If you want a project in these years at least 30k. On the 60 models I'm not too keen on them if you want a 61 vert It's gonna be 20k and up for a good project and done it's gonna be close to 40k. maybe I'm wrong but the research I done it's like that.


Nah thats whuts up!!! gotta pay to play!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I aint even trying to spend that mush.On the real I'm just trying to get into a nice HT 60-63


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I aint even trying to spend that mush.On the real I'm just trying to get into a nice HT 60-63


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

something will pop up Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> something will pop up Roy


Yeah i'm sure it will,imma try to be patient and wait for this other thing to fall through but we'll see


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

View attachment My 65.bmp


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some great Impala motivation! I gotta watch these at least a few times a week. Sick rides!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Some great Impala motivation! I gotta watch these at least a few times a week. Sick rides!!


SouthSide .....One of the Best there is ... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Some great Impala motivation! I gotta watch these at least a few times a week. Sick rides!!


TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Tax season has nothing to do with the price of cars there high if you want quality I'm not saying there is no deals out there but there few and far anymore these old rides are getting harder to come by


Tax season, before lowridin season...call it whatever you want, this time of year does affect prices, but you are right they are harder to come by and in good condition so i understand that too.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Tebow wasnt worth shit in that trade deal:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Some great Impala motivation! I gotta watch these at least a few times a week. Sick rides!!


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up CO!!!


What's up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up fes


not much bro jus chill'n you???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good compadre? You ready to paint that Cutty?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> not much bro jus chill'n you???


same chillen bro just waitiing on parts to come back from the chromer , how is your car


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phuck a DUI in LBC lol!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Phuck a DUI in LBC lol!


SERIOUS


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wad up ceez never came bak to da park wat happend brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Wad up ceez never came bak to da park wat happend brotha


Whats good brother, good seeing you out there. My daughter had a rough time at her play date so she wanted to go out to dinner with her daddy...I couldnt say no to that. 

I should be back out there this weekend though....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

What up CO got me a new toy ill try to post pics soon....


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hell ya it was koo n cant hate on that bro kiddos first hows tha car comin?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Naw I just messin bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Hell ya it was koo n cant hate on that bro kiddos first hows tha car comin?


Trying really hard to have that frame painted by this weekend brother. I have some info on the vin inspection...hit me up.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Naw I just messin bro!


Damnit brother...you had me up all night nah ...just playing ...I was at work


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! I seen a blue H2 in denver on gold wires... terrible


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up CO!!! I seen a blue H2 in denver on gold wires... terrible


:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :facepalm:


yeah that single handedly set the state back 10 years!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post Pics :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up RO Chuck & Ceez!!! 

car cool chuck needs luv!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Post Pics :cheesy:


i was on colfax by the stadium... couldnt get my phone out fast enough... we was goin opposite ways


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:420: T T T


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up RO Chuck & Ceez!!!
> 
> car cool chuck needs luv!!! lol



Whats good...stop clowning on my H2 fool...thats real gold on dem thangs,.....


And...the build on the 66 has come to a halt...looks like I will be sitting out another year as the wifey is being laid off from her job. Its been fun LIL....see you in 2013.....maybe'


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good...stop clowning on my H2 fool...thats real gold on dem thangs,.....
> 
> 
> And...the build on the 66 has come to a halt...looks like I will be sitting out another year as the wifey is being laid off from her job. Its been fun LIL....see you in 2013.....maybe'


Sorry to hear that bro, we all know you gonna come correct when your ride is done though...hope things work out for you and your family


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Sorry to hear that bro, we all know you gonna come correct when your ride is done though...hope things work out for you and your family


Thanks brother...I appreciate it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news Ceasar.I hope everything works out for you Bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news Ceasar.I hope everything works out for you Bro.


Thank you Roy....need a job with you!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone know where i can get a rear widow for a 65??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good...stop clowning on my H2 fool...thats real gold on dem thangs,.....
> 
> 
> And...the build on the 66 has come to a halt...looks like I will be sitting out another year as the wifey is being laid off from her job. Its been fun LIL....see you in 2013.....maybe'


That sucks Ceez....When god closes one door he always opens another......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL and COLOWRADO......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> That sucks Ceez....When god closes one door he always opens another......


Im keeping the faith brother


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We ready is going to rep colorado who is going


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good...stop clowning on my H2 fool...thats real gold on dem thangs,.....
> 
> 
> And...the build on the 66 has come to a halt...looks like I will be sitting out another year as the wifey is being laid off from her job. Its been fun LIL....see you in 2013.....maybe'


Sorry bout the H2 I was hoping the owner wouldn't come after me... but real talk sorry about wifey's job bro, that sucks!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving by SLOW.......36 days and I will be home...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Colorado good morning! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages moving by SLOW.......36 days and I will be home...





Crash1964 said:


> Hey Colorado good morning! Hope all is well with everyone!


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn sux to hear the bad news Ceez all will be well though bro don't worry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This should be a good show!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> This should be a good show!!!


Glendale AZ?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good...stop clowning on my H2 fool...thats real gold on dem thangs,.....
> 
> 
> And...the build on the 66 has come to a halt...looks like I will be sitting out another year as the wifey is being laid off from her job. Its been fun LIL....see you in 2013.....maybe'


its all good ceez now i dont feel so bad sitting on the side lines this year as well... unfortunate why that has to happen but keep ur head up and think of it as spare time to get ur ride right and not having to rush things to meet the deadlines just take ur time:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages moving by SLOW.......36 days and I will be home...


DAAAMMMMN 36 AND COUNTING...WE GOTTA THROW A BBQ WHEN U GET BACK I BEEN DOIN WORK ON TOMMYS REGAL MATTER A FACT IM WAITING ON MY RIDE TO GO GET IT FROM THE PAINTER NOW


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone got some all chromes for sale hit me up # below


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> DAAAMMMMN 36 AND COUNTING...WE GOTTA THROW A BBQ WHEN U GET BACK I BEEN DOIN WORK ON TOMMYS REGAL MATTER A FACT IM WAITING ON MY RIDE TO GO GET IT FROM THE PAINTER NOW


hell yea...tell tommy he wanna sell his ride i will pick it up from him


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


Wut up Josh....


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Josh....


What up bro, just getting the cadi ready for some new paint


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> hell yea...tell tommy he wanna sell his ride i will pick it up from him


ha ya right fresh paint not even a day old hes never drove it come on he aint bout to sell that car lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Alright it's been a Week already that I haven't had a ride.Combine that with the nice ass weather we've been having and I'm already Feining for one.I will offer a Finders Fee to someone if they have leads resulting in me buying a ride.
That is all 
Thanks* :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Alright it's been a Week already that I haven't had a ride.Combine that with the nice ass weather we've been having and I'm already Feining for one.I will offer a Finders Fee to someone if they have leads resulting in me buying a ride.
> That is all
> Thanks* :happysad:


Looks like there a couple nice ones in your wanted thread on here though:dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Alright it's been a Week already that I haven't had a ride.Combine that with the nice ass weather we've been having and I'm already Feining for one.I will offer a Finders Fee to someone if they have leads resulting in me buying a ride.
> That is all
> Thanks* :happysad:


good luck on finding a ride Roy and I feel you on the nice weather. I was in the Springs last week and thought I was going to bust a cruise and my car started acting up so I had to just eat and come back home


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Alright it's been a Week already that I haven't had a ride.Combine that with the nice ass weather we've been having and I'm already Feining for one.I will offer a Finders Fee to someone if they have leads resulting in me buying a ride.
> That is all
> Thanks* :happysad:


good luck on finding a ride Roy and I feel you on the nice weather. I was in the Springs last week and thought I was going to bust a cruise and my car started acting up so I had to just eat and come back home


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Looks like there a couple nice ones in your wanted thread on here though:dunno:


Either overpriced or just not exactly what I want 



LFTED84 said:


> good luck on finding a ride Roy and I feel you on the nice weather. I was in the Springs last week and thought I was going to bust a cruise and my car started acting up so I had to just eat and come back home


Thx Chrisladen


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Roy, I am in San Diego and the Chicano Park Show is next month. I am sure there will be some rides for sale there. I keep my eye out for you, not only that there is a guy in my Command that is part of a Car Club in Oceanside. Who knows of some nice rides for sale in and around here in Southern California.Other than that how is Big Cees, Anson, and Fes doing? Hope all is well. Life here in SD has been really well just been hella busy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Roy, I am in San Diego and the Chicano Park Show is next month. I am sure there will be some rides for sale there. I keep my eye out for you, not only that there is a guy in my Command that is part of a Car Club in Oceanside. Who knows of some nice rides for sale in and around here in Southern California.Other than that how is Big Cees, Anson, and Fes doing? Hope all is well. Life here in SD has been really well just been hella busy.


Right On :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup it's cruising weather I was flying my plaque today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Looks like there a couple nice ones in your wanted thread on here though:dunno:





LFTED84 said:


> good luck on finding a ride Roy and I feel you on the nice weather. I was in the Springs last week and thought I was going to bust a cruise and my car started acting up so I had to just eat and come back home





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup it's cruising weather I was flying my plaque today


post Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2899900004.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2899900004.html


My lady could use a lowrider LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sorry bout the H2 I was hoping the owner wouldn't come after me... but real talk sorry about wifey's job bro, that sucks!!!





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn sux to hear the bad news Ceez all will be well though bro don't worry





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> its all good ceez now i dont feel so bad sitting on the side lines this year as well... unfortunate why that has to happen but keep ur head up and think of it as spare time to get ur ride right and not having to rush things to meet the deadlines just take ur time:thumbsup:


Right on everyone, I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sorry bout the H2 I was hoping the owner wouldn't come after me... but real talk sorry about wifey's job bro, that sucks!!!





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn sux to hear the bad news Ceez all will be well though bro don't worry





Crash1964 said:


> Hey Roy, I am in San Diego and the Chicano Park Show is next month. I am sure there will be some rides for sale there. I keep my eye out for you, not only that there is a guy in my Command that is part of a Car Club in Oceanside. Who knows of some nice rides for sale in and around here in Southern California.Other than that how is Big Cees, Anson, and Fes doing? Hope all is well. Life here in SD has been really well just been hella busy.


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My lady could use a lowrider LOL


Buy it back!
Jew know money aint a thang to you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Damn GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO WANT IT MOST !!!!
And the man above knows I WANT IT ALL!!!
Just got my lil settlement offer of $19.2K :biggrin:*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Roy, I am in San Diego and the Chicano Park Show is next month. I am sure there will be some rides for sale there. I keep my eye out for you, not only that there is a guy in my Command that is part of a Car Club in Oceanside. Who knows of some nice rides for sale in and around here in Southern California.Other than that how is Big Cees, Anson, and Fes doing? Hope all is well. Life here in SD has been really well just been hella busy.


Wut up fool?!



BigCeez said:


> Right on everyone, I appreciate all the comments.


sorry to hear bro. Just put your 13s on the bmw take the shocks out and your good to go for the summer!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Damn GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO WANT IT MOST !!!!
> And the man above knows I WANT IT ALL!!!
> Just got my lil settlement offer of $19.2K :biggrin:*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Damn GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO WANT IT MOST !!!!
> And the man above knows I WANT IT ALL!!!
> Just got my lil settlement offer of $19.2K :biggrin:*


ballin outta control, now go get that green duece:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ballin outta control, now go get that green duece:nicoderm:


Nah I don't wanna spend that mush monies.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn roy let me get a loan haha jk u ballin now shit go buy *puro onda*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> damn roy let me get a loan haha jk u ballin now shit go buy *puro onda*


Yeah right lol....Pura onda is a 64...Only way I'd rock a 64 is if it was topless :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Nah I don't wanna spend that mush monies.


Roy what's up BUILD a ride homie u know we got the GOODTIMES hook up


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah right lol....Pura onda is a 64...Only way I'd rock a 64 is if it was topless :biggrin:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> Roy what's up BUILD a ride homie u know we got the GOODTIMES hook up


I'm GOOD dog I don't wanna be on the sidelines for years.I'll save that for the homies that like to build.Me....shit i like to lowRIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

U got money build u dont want another mans vision 60 rag fits u


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat up D u rollin to new mexico next week


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit i'm too old to be having complexes about what another man thinks.
I just know I aint gonna be half assing it when it comes to quality. You can bet on that!
besides the worlds gonna end in December so I has no Times for dat chit Mayne


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

if u got the $$$$$ it should only take 3 or 4 months.......unless u take it to shops that don't lowride.....it take only 24 hours to take a impala off the frame and about 3 days to put back together


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> Wat up D u rollin to new mexico next week


I'm trying to make it but hopefully ill be takein the Landau off the frame


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma buy Adans old car and bring it back from the down under mate


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So what you willing on spending now Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Buy it back!
> Jew know money aint a thang to you.


I got the cash to pick it up but for that I wulda kept my rag regal honestly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So what you willing on spending now Roy


I still only wanna spend like 25 stacks Bro
Stash some monies away and pay a few Bills


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got the cash to pick it up but for that I wulda kept my rag regal honestly


You can probably get it for 6500....The economy is Crapola


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


*NASTY !!!! *....in a GOOD way :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*On a side note,anybody getting rid of a turntable anytime soon? *TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You don't need a turn table on the boulevard


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *15 guests*)

vynetyme*............................... Serious?????Log jew asses in!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


THATS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You don't need a turn table on the boulevard


Skreets on Saturdays 
Shows on Sundays
Somebody gotta put a lil Shake on da Hard Top game since everybody getting Verts now :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> THATS BAD ASS!!!


thanx bro... You missed cruising the other day when I was on my bike and seen you turn on Colorado from the highway about an hour before that I was mobbing and so what chris and there was a cutty with spokes and another regal rolling...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx bro... You missed cruising the other day when I was on my bike and seen you turn on Colorado from the highway about an hour before that I was mobbing and so what chris and there was a cutty with spokes and another regal rolling...


Oh I know man I was just coming in from Pueblo I rolled with them dudes for a little while though after I saw you... It was Koo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh I know man I was just coming in from Pueblo I rolled with them dudes for a little while though after I saw you... It was Koo


wish I could have rolled with you guys for a while when I seen you but didn't want to hear it later from my lady being that I had her at home cooking and waiting to watch a movie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Where is everyone going for cinco...Pueblo or Greely???????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Where is everyone going for cinco...Pueblo or Greely???????


Unless plans change GoodTimes will be downtown in acacia park


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Unless plans change GoodTimes will be downtown in acacia park



I think that the acacia park cinco is on the 12th of may but there is a show in greely and pueblo for the 5th of may....someone correct me if im wrong please....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> I think that the acacia park cinco is on the 12th of may but there is a show in greely and pueblo for the 5th of may....someone correct me if im wrong please....


jew right


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

manningtyme said:


> jew right


I see what ur trying to do roy and it aint gonna work LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I see what ur trying to do roy and it aint gonna work LOL


ahah hell na ricky but you are correct on ur dates sir i been to the pueblo one it was kinda ghetto and all them lil wanna bes on the east side of pueblo were starting all kinda shit.. its like they went to gang bang not hang out and enjoy some rides or even the women shit lol i would like to go to greely distance is the problem on that


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> ahah hell na ricky but you are correct on ur dates sir i been to the pueblo one it was kinda ghetto and all them lil wanna bes on the east side of pueblo were starting all kinda shit.. its like they went to gang bang not hang out and enjoy some rides or even the women shit lol i would like to go to greely distance is the problem on that


I'm down for whatever it would be coo to get some of the clubs fromt he springs together and cruise down there together show some unity between al the SOCO clubs.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:roflmao:



raiderhater719 said:


> I se:roflmao:e what ur trying to do roy and it aint gonna work LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo Colorado... What's happenin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Yo Colorado... What's happenin


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> :biggrin:


what's up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up


What's up Big Chucks :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> What's up Big Chucks :wave:


Chillen bRO and you


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :wave:


On my way to Florida homie for a family vacation.. How is that pile of cash feelin in that deep pocket of yours...:ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Chillen bRO and you


Same ....just Browsing through cars on my day off



GoodTimes317 said:


> On my way to Florida homie for a family vacation.. How is that pile of cash feelin in that deep pocket of yours...:ninja:


Feeling pretty hot...almost burning a hole :happysad:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> wish I could have rolled with you guys for a while when I seen you but didn't want to hear it later from my lady being that I had her at home cooking and waiting to watch a movie


It's all good you know we'll be out again maybe hit up Pueblo or something...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> It's all good you know we'll be out again maybe hit up Pueblo or something...


That MOST HATED 57 is down to roll


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm down for whatever it would be coo to get some of the clubs fromt he springs together and cruise down there together show some unity between al the SOCO clubs.....


I thought you got the memo put out a year or two ago?? Most Springs clubs don't leave their backyard LOL jk hahah tryin to stir the pot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought you got the memo put out a year or two ago?? Most Springs clubs don't leave their backyard LOL jk hahah tryin to stir the pot


:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl:


I hope not too many people hate me for that joke Roy LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hope not too many people hate me for that joke Roy LOL


I aint hating,and they shouldn't,It's true......98% of riders here seem scared to leave thier backyards...Lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought you got the memo put out a year or two ago?? Most Springs clubs don't leave their backyard LOL jk hahah tryin to stir the pot


We are down to roll to greely if anyone wants to roll........


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

u right we dont travel too far but thats all bout to change:thumbsup: i wish i didnt have to sit the sidelines this year but o well whats done is done try to make a name for myself and my club next year i aint callin trophies but thats not what im here for anyways just to enjoy my ride and others as well and dont let me forget to kick it with the real riders out there that love the life we live


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hope not too many people hate me for that joke Roy LOL


:roflmao:no one better hate its the truth and a lil note from the homies outta town for us to step our game up and show our faces a lil more lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We go to every show thats big and never no cars from co cruising or hoppin or on bumper we are probably the only state that dont travel to rep


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Same ....just Browsing through cars on my day off
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty hot...almost burning a hole :happysad:


I can feel that


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That MOST HATED 57 is down to roll


Let do dis!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Gotta Love days off when the Weather is nice :yes:









*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought you got the memo put out a year or two ago?? Most Springs clubs don't leave their backyard LOL jk hahah tryin to stir the pot


LOL!!! shit Pueblo is the backyard & we barely go there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> We go to every show thats big and never no cars from co cruising or hoppin or on bumper we are probably the only state that dont travel to rep


damn right let's go to someone elses neighborhood all together & shit on it!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> u right we dont travel too far but thats all bout to change:thumbsup: i wish i didnt have to sit the sidelines this year but o well whats done is done try to make a name for myself and my club next year i aint callin trophies but thats not what im here for anyways just to enjoy my ride and others as well and dont let me forget to kick it with the real riders out there that love the life we live


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> damn right let's go to someone elses neighborhood all together & shit on it!!! lol


*I'M DOWN!!!!!
*





Can I's borrow a car?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys should come up to greeley show noco whats upuffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *I'M DOWN!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol I didnt even catch the can I borrow a car part!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I honestly wanna go to pueblo and kick it wit' Chuck and the RO faM that day... yeah im inviting myself!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wish I didn't have the USBC State torney in Denver that weekend.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Wish I didn't have the USBC State torney in Denver that weekend.


You gone be like that dude "who do you think you are i am!" If you win:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lmao thats sum funny shit about Pueblo being the backyard fes LOL


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I aint hating,and they shouldn't,It's true......98% of riders here seem scared to leave thier backyards...Lol


TRUE mann i went to shows from alamosa to denver last year and didint see many springs folks unless they were "just lookin", we stay HEAVY IN THE STREETS tho :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lmao thats sum funny shit about Pueblo being the backyard fes LOL


lol jus saying... i guess denver is our frontyard???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol jus saying... i guess denver is our frontyard???


Great...the front yard is a mess.....cars up on blocks....weight bench in the distance....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Great...the front yard is a mess.....cars up on blocks....weight bench in the distance....


hahaha ur ghetto my front yard has flowers hah just a 40n every now and then lol


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Wish I didn't have the USBC State torney in Denver that weekend.


What weekend do you bowl state roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JOHNJOHN said:


> What weekend do you bowl state roy


May 5 & 6th


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Great...the front yard is a mess.....cars up on blocks....weight bench in the distance....


right!!! lol!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol jus saying... i guess denver is our frontyard???


il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


Yessir .....can I borrow those 72s again?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats uo CO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


I let kikko borrow some curbed up chrome china's to get home does that count LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I let kikko borrow some curbed up chrome china's to get home does that count LOL


Yessir!! Just as long as you kept them clean!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

i think CityWide might be cruising down to P-Town...that will be determined at the next meeting


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> i think CityWide might be cruising down to P-Town...that will be determined at the next meeting



.....and Greeley


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


That shits funny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


You a good homie John! That D rode great!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> il tell you what D-TOWN DONT LEAVE ANYONE STRANDED!THE HOMIE ROY KNOWS WHAT I MEAN.:thumbsup:CEEZ KNOWS TO ROLLING AN ALL GOLD 72. THATS WHAT FRIEND DO FOR EACH OTHER WHETHER YOUR IN OUR FRONT YARD OR BACK YARD ! QUE-NO


last year when i got a flat adan was gonna let me used a rim off his impala but i was to scared for if it blew up i would have to replace it lol then julian hit me up and let me use one of his spares


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado???:ninja:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts good Buma!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO....


Cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Cesar!!!


Whats good papo!? You guys putting in work this weekend ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good papo!? You guys putting in work this weekend ?


we put in work every weekend!!! "it don't stop"


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> we put in work every weekend!!! "it don't stop"


hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> hno:


yeeeah buuuddy!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> yeeeah buuuddy!!!


:h5:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

got all the metal today for my rack!!! ready to put it in and get her rollin again i no it sucks i wont be able to show it off this season but just the fact of knowing its rollin again feels good still looking for some all chromes for my brother he wants 100 spokes got some 72 spoke center golds he is willing to possibly trade but idk yet i might end up picking them up from him if i come up wit some cash looks like everyones excited and thats good to hear im excited just to see whats goin to happen and how strong all the homies are comin out this year wish i was rollin wit yall but ill be riding shot gun:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> It's all good you know we'll be out again maybe hit up Pueblo or something...





MOSTHATED CC said:


> That MOST HATED 57 is down to roll


hit me up when you both want and can do this and we will roll up and get our cruise on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> :h5:


Sup Chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Chuck!!!


chillen bro and you


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

was good colorado was up fezzer nice lookin hopper i miss mine noww looks good :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in person


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't wait to go back out cruising after all the upgrades.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Chuck your 65 is so nice bro!!!!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

I got 5 all chrome 72 spoke dz looking 2 trade 4 some center gold dz I also got 3 all gold 72 spoke dz looking 2 trade 4 a couple of center gold dz If u want pix tx me and I'll send em. 719 334 0686


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

cl1965ss said:


> Can't wait to go back out cruising after all the upgrades.


:wow:nice ride homie


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

I also got 2 center gold 72 spoke dz but I wanna complete a set of those but I will trade 2 complete my 3 all golds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> :wow:nice ride homie


Dat guy has lots of monies :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper big bad CO......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

car was today at chelton and fountain donations only ends at 2 i herd off facebook so dont got much info i just no all donations are goin to a youth football team i wish i could roll down there and show some love but since i cant the least i can do is spread the word


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> hit me up when you both want and can do this and we will roll up and get our cruise on


I'm good to roll whenever its on Larry now with his schedule of crazy work hours. Hit up Vic too...


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Chuck your 65 is so nice bro!!!!


Thanks Javi, how are things going for you out there?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

LFTED84 said:


> :wow:nice ride homie


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Dat guy has lots of monies :yes:


:facepalm:What ever, i'm not the guy walking around with 40k, like someone i know. I think you sat in those hot springs to long. :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Dat guy has lots of monies :yes:


:wow:



cl1965ss said:


> :facepalm:What ever, i'm not the guy walking around with 40k, like someone i know. I think you sat in those hot springs to long. :biggrin:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chuck life here in SD is good just been hella busy with the Navy! Thanx for asking lovin the ride bro!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I'm good to roll whenever its on Larry now with his schedule of crazy work hours. Hit up Vic too...


sounds good. now just need Larry to find a time thats good for him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> chillen bro and you


work'n on these beasts!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TRAVIEZO83 said:


> was good colorado was up fezzer nice lookin hopper i miss mine noww looks good :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in person


thanks hoMie!!! where you been hiding? give me a call I lost your #


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

*That's Right! Volume.23 IS set to be released April.20th 2012. In this DVD i take you to Tulsa,OK to the Individuals C.C picnic where you know every year it gets Hotter and I'm not talking about the temperature im talking about the hoppers and the huge turn outs! the things people do to make this picnic is crazy! I also travel to Chicago 3 times in this one to bring you the Southside cruisers c.c and Streetstyle c.c picnic, it was raining at both of these picnics and that didn't stop them at all! people were b.b.qing in 15 inch deep puddles of rain. The diamond girl memorial cruise was a really nice cruise all kinds of different clubs came out to support the pesados c.c and there member diamond girl(R.I.P)!!! Man Denver co the after hop was crackin hard nm,lv,az,co all came out and gave a great hop! Arizona? well thats home for me and if you watch my DVD's you know the heavy hitters we have out here! they do it big at the unity picnic, New Image C.C Car show and the Old school C.C Car Show gas hops were left and right in and out the Pitts, Battle after battle you already know!!!! We all traveled out to kingman,AZ to do it 1 last time for our homie Hormiga, i mean Hormiga was very surprised when we all showed up and put on a show for him! we all had a blast hangin with him and his family!! I want to thank everyone for coming out and doing it big for the homie!! R.I.P Hormiga!!!!! below is a preview of volume.23! hope you enjoy i will be taking preorders from now til April 10th 2012










*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Chuck life here in SD is good just been hella busy with the Navy! Thanx for asking lovin the ride bro!!!


Whut Up Brotha!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fes what's good brodda?!!! Not too much here just livin da Dream with the Navy! You know what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought they came out today


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

O were colorado we get everything last lol just reppin colorado check it out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up CO....Norman has been sending me pics from the Mesa show....DAMN there are some nice rides out there.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Mesa Pics from Norman


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The homies at Low Rider Scene hooking up the cochinas DVD


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice fuckin rides.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

allout said:


> Nice fuckin rides.


:thumbsup: Yessir!


----------



## 1_mangang (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice rides...... anyone have a couple wheel adapter in Denver they would let go CHEAP? I need 1 for each side 5 lug Chevy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I'm good to roll whenever its on Larry now with his schedule of crazy work hours. Hit up Vic too...


I wouldn't mind rolling up tomorrow but I gotta see what works gonna do


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wouldn't mind rolling up tomorrow but I gotta see what works gonna do


Sounds good to me let know what up!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I got a set of brand new universal adaptors plus a left side that won't tighten for your spare. 80 bucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Sounds good to me let know what up!


I'm gonna roll bro I'll call Chris hit me up 719-468-5828 I'll probably leave here around 2pm or so


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man it sucks not having a car in nice weather :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!! bout to go work on the rides @ the secret location again!!! It dont stop!!! LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up CO!!! bout to go work on the rides @ the secret location again!!! It dont stop!!! LOL


pics or it didnt happen fes you know the deal......:nicoderm:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

went to Pueblo yesterday and had a good time cruising. nice to see everyone that was out there doing there thing. I would have stopped and talked but I don't really know people


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup: Yessir!


Those are sum Nice Pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> went to Pueblo yesterday and had a good time cruising. nice to see everyone that was out there doing there thing. I would have stopped and talked but I don't really know people


We mobbing today bro meet at sonic at 2pm


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We mobbing today bro meet at sonic at 2pm


I'll see you guys at 2 then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to your new home :cheesy:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Welcome to your new home :cheesy:


:wow::worship:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Nice ride Roy!! It will look good in your drive way!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

looks good roy i like it better not be a april fools joke either


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Welcome to your new home :cheesy:


nice!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Welcome to your new home :cheesy:


Thats a come up fasho


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I could only wish I was getting that car April Foolios


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I could only wish I was getting that car April Foolios


:twak:would be nice though


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Spent friday and Saturday with the wifee for our anniversary and put in close to 6 hrs today prepping the ride some more for paint.....Good weekend


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Spent friday and Saturday with the wifee for our anniversary and put in close to 6 hrs today prepping the ride some more for paint.....Good weekend


Cant wait to see it when its finished Josh....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

it was cool hanging with you guys (MOST HATED CC & THE REGAL_B) and cruising to Pueblo today. we need to do it again sometime and I would say maybe even hit up Springs but then again thats kind of hard to do with Larrys work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Spent friday and Saturday with the wifee for our anniversary and put in close to 6 hrs today prepping the ride some more for paint.....Good weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good one Roy lol!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> it was cool hanging with you guys (MOST HATED CC & THE REGAL_B) and cruising to Pueblo today. we need to do it again sometime and I would say maybe even hit up Springs but then again thats kind of hard to do with Larrys work


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats whut i figured roy!!! but like i said its nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts happenin' CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> it was cool hanging with you guys (MOST HATED CC & THE REGAL_B) and cruising to Pueblo today. we need to do it again sometime and I would say maybe even hit up Springs but then again thats kind of hard to do with Larrys work


Hell ya I had a blast we need to do that again maybe on a saturday this time and post them pics foo just use tiny pic and upload em like you use to. Right on for Rolling Brian and thanks for the anti freeze................


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We mobbing today bro meet at sonic at 2pm


Oh really


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Oh really


Yes sir we rolled from LJ to Pueblo and hit the car wash and Northern ave and rolled the park it was fun


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yes sir we rolled from LJ to Pueblo and hit the car wash and Northern ave and rolled the park it was fun


:thumbsup: sounds like a GOOD TIME


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone have a copy of the pre reg form for the Acacia park show?????


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hell ya I had a blast we need to do that again maybe on a saturday this time and post them pics foo just use tiny pic and upload em like you use to. Right on for Rolling Brian and thanks for the anti freeze................


Hell yeah man it was a good time for sure you know I'm down to roll anytime I will bring the anti freeze and the blinker fluid! Haha f'n guy!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hell yeah man it was a good time for sure you know I'm down to roll anytime I will bring the anti freeze and the blinker fluid! Haha f'n guy!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

nice ride


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

nice ride


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


Nice, he gonna start a Chapter out here?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL blinker fluid ya it was a great time next time will be better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm glad me and my family were dressed up for our photo shoot lmao


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LOL blinker fluid ya it was a great time next time will be better


Yessir!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yessir!!
> View attachment 459942


:wow:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

no turning back now:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 459944
> 
> no turning back now:happysad:


:shocked:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yessir!!
> View attachment 459942


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 459944
> 
> no turning back now:happysad:


Looking good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


*How mush?*


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *How mush?*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 459944
> 
> no turning back now:happysad:


damn josh seems like just yesterdsy me and ricky were helping u with them switches cant wait to see u rollin this season


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Well the homie just moved to town and is looking for work.If you have something you want painted,done right,at a reasonable rate hit me up.*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Well the homie just moved to town and is looking for work.If you have something you want painted,done right,at a reasonable rate hit me up.*


sounds good roy hit me up i got someone looking for a paint job my #s at the bottom i got a guy as well thats doin it dirt cheap but the homie sounded a lil worried on the quality part of the job


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> damn josh seems like just yesterdsy me and ricky were helping u with them switches cant wait to see u rollin this season


I saw room for improvement, now i just gotta hustle to get it done


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Nice, he gonna start a Chapter out here?


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I saw room for improvement, now i just gotta hustle to get it done


hell ya looks good thou


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> hell ya looks good thou


thanks bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> My boy P, soon to be rolling on the streets of Denver.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this weather is bullshit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this weather is bullshit


I know exactly how ya feel Potna


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! It is a bueatiful 70 degrees here in San Diego! Hope everything is good with everyone! Whadda it dew Cees, Anson, and Fes?!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Opps I mean beautiful


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! It is a bueatiful 70 degrees here in San Diego! Hope everything is good with everyone! Whadda it dew Cees, Anson, and Fes?!!


Whuts happenin' brotha!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! It is a bueatiful 70 degrees here in San Diego! Hope everything is good with everyone! Whadda it dew Cees, Anson, and Fes?!!


:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

posting for my club member matt el camino hopper built in Vegas wrapped frame weighted piston and adex .v6 motor that need to be in stalled .any question get with matt at 720-296-2095 thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 461205
> View attachment 461206
> View attachment 461207
> View attachment 461208
> posting for my club member matt el camino hopper built in Vegas wrapped frame weighted piston and adex .v6 motor that need to be in stalled .any question get with matt at 720-296-2095 thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn!! looks good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 461205
> View attachment 461206
> View attachment 461207
> View attachment 461208
> posting for my club member matt el camino hopper built in Vegas wrapped frame weighted piston and adex .v6 motor that need to be in stalled .any question get with matt at 720-296-2095 thanks


can I get a hop???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> can I get a hop???


Ahhh shit here we go.......LOL..... 

:drama:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> can I get a hop???


U already knw fes whenever ur cutty is, ready


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> U already knw fes whenever ur cutty is, ready


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> can I get a hop???


we are so stacked we are selling hoppers!lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*I Found my new Bish finally!









*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *I Found my new Bish finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen...you know the rules


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...you know the rules


Sure I don't hide chit


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Sure I don't hide chit


Now you're tuggin at my heart strings, I love 60s! no ****


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Sure I don't hide chit


Damn i was just by yo crib....something told me i shoulda seen what you was up to:ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Sure I don't hide chit













CONGRATS...looks nice! Cant wait to see the rest of her!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

PS- CONGRATS Sylvie and the GOOD TIMERs for their feature in Low Rider Magazine.......also congrats goes out to 5150 as well for their feature. CO coming up....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> U already knw fes whenever ur cutty is, ready


Denver C.C. is faM!!! but we gonna have to put on a show!!! and they got a team of hoppers now... im an army of one lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> we are so stacked we are selling hoppers!lol


see I told you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DeeLoc said:


> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaah buddyyy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Sure I don't hide chit


nice more pics please!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Now you're tuggin at my heart strings, I love 60s! no ****





lacwood said:


> Damn i was just by yo crib....something told me i shoulda seen what you was up to:ninja:





BigCeez said:


> CONGRATS...looks nice! Cant wait to see the rest of her!





BigCeez said:


> PS- CONGRATS Sylvie and the GOOD TIMERs for their feature in Low Rider Magazine.......also congrats goes out to 5150 as well for their feature. CO coming up....





fesboogie said:


> nice more pics please!!!


Thanks Fellas...Should be on those Colorado Streets by next Weekend


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^your teasing with these close ups^^^


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> ^^^your teasing with these close ups^^^



Click on pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW, truly beautiful ride Roy...you got to be excited. Definitely one of my favorite and most under rated years I think....gonna be nice to see that 60 out on the streets of CO. Congrats again my friend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thx Ceez it's definately what I been looking for and more...I'm anxious...can't get here fast enough :biggrin:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice ROy! Wheres it coming from? Is it brown?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's like Plum and I bought it from Japan


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow:That the one off ebay?


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

theres gonna be some bumper bangers this year every club is gonna have atleast one looks like:thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Denver C.C. is faM!!! but we gonna have to put on a show!!! and they got a team of hoppers now... im an army of one lol!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No hoppers for MOST HATED


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

yall dont need one thats why every time i tell someone we need to tighten out shit up they worried bout losing people and i always go back to MOST HATED u guys got what 4 or 5 cars all of them are bad as hell i would rather roll quality not quanity...BIG UPS TO MY MOST HATED FAM!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> :thumbsup:


Whuts happenin' bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :biggrin:


this must have been all the pics!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> this must have been all the pics!!! lol


It was the videos....Jew didn't see em?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat up co we in new mexico going to goodfriday after hop we have a steet single pump post pics tonight colorado on bumper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Wat up co we in new mexico going to goodfriday after hop we have a steet single pump post pics tonight colorado on bumper


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Wat up co we in new mexico going to goodfriday after hop we have a steet single pump post pics tonight colorado on bumper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> yall dont need one thats why every time i tell someone we need to tighten out shit up they worried bout losing people and i always go back to MOST HATED u guys got what 4 or 5 cars all of them are bad as hell i would rather roll quality not quanity...BIG UPS TO MY MOST HATED FAM!!:thumbsup::h5:


thanx bro and were only 3 deep


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> It was the videos....Jew didn't see em?


nope


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Wat up co we in new mexico going to goodfriday after hop we have a steet single pump post pics tonight colorado on bumper


do the damn thing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nope


PM'd


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> PM'd


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Congrats bro!!! gonna be nice see'n that drivin' down Palmer Park!!! & thanks for the pm!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Congrats bro!!! gonna be nice see'n that drivin' down Palmer Park!!! & thanks for the pm!!!


Thanks dog.I can't wait to add my touches and play with it this year(No Joto)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks dog.I can't wait to add my touches and play with it this year(No Joto)


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be another exciting summer in CO. Keep it up fellas!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

wannabelowrider said:


> Looks like its gonna be another exciting summer in CO. Keep it up fellas!


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> 
> View attachment 462489


NICE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> NICE!


whats up foo??


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> 
> View attachment 462489


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


>




:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:
> 
> View attachment 462489


Damn thats a nice booty......


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats up foo??


Whats up man!!!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO ....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a happy Easter!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Easter Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much Brian what you doing today??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

everyone have a good easter!!! be safe!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:


.................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I rep that M!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

always luved this beast!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I know random pics!!! f*ck it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> always luved this beast!!!


Man love the look of a mean tuck but gonna hate buying tires nowadays... :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Man love the look of a mean tuck but gonna hate buying tires nowadays... :happysad:


yeah im'ma have issues wit' that fo'sho'!!! lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Easter all you Colowriders!!!!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not much Brian what you doing today??


Going to Rocky for a little while then back to the big bad LJ, what you doing?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

merry easter coLOWrado form JUST CASUAL C.C ..


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Happy Easter all you Colowriders!!!!!!




Happy easter to you and your family too scott.....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> everyone have a good easter!!! be safe!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Thee Real MC (Apr 8, 2012)

Everybody have a good and safe Easter from the Rollerz Only Fam


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Easter fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up CO happy easter everyone


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Easter Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Happy Easter Colorado


Happy Easter bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Another day another dolla.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Going to Rocky for a little while then back to the big bad LJ, what you doing?


I woke up drunk LOL right on for coming by


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> always luved this beast!!!


Thats too much tuck I wonder how it rides on the highway..


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I woke up drunk LOL right on for coming by


I woke up sick man Haha thanks for the invite bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I woke up sick man Haha thanks for the invite bro!


I feel like a champ


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I feel like a champ


You is the Champ now wit dat 57 Rag :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> You is the Champ now wit dat 57 Rag :worship:


Thanx Roy but I'm no where near the champ I'm just another broke mexican trying to rep my club and just have a decent vehicle to roll with my family and enjoy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Roy but I'm no where near the champ I'm just another broke mexican trying to rep my club and just have a decent vehicle to roll with my family and enjoy


Oh stop it wit dat humble chit :biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> yall dont need one thats why every time i tell someone we need to tighten out shit up they worried bout losing people and i always go back to MOST HATED u guys got what 4 or 5 cars all of them are bad as hell i would rather roll quality not quanity...BIG UPS TO MY MOST HATED FAM!!:thumbsup::h5:


id rater have great members in our club! the car dont make the club the members make the club.we have turned down bad ass rides that were head turners .but the owners were arrogant asses.other clubs can have them and there shitty attitudes.im just sayin:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Oh stop it wit dat humble chit :biggrin:


LoL but I"m just being me Roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> id rater have great members in our club! the car dont make the club the members make the club.we have turned down bad ass rides that were head turners .but the owners were arrogant asses.other clubs can have them and there shitty attitudes.im just sayin:dunno:


I agree a 100%......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> id rater have great members in our club! the car dont make the club the members make the club.we have turned down bad ass rides that were head turners .but the owners were arrogant asses.other clubs can have them and there shitty attitudes.im just sayin:dunno:


ya i feel you on that one too attitude is everything and i agree its not the cars that make these clubs they just a bonus i just think that the real people also no how to pull their own weight when it comes to the cars even if its just a clean ass ride period and they do say there is power in #s as well so i feel u on that pimpin (no ****)


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Colorado looking real good seen that feature of the 2 goodtimes cars from Colorado springs and that regal from our club 
Much props to you guys rides are nicei get use to seeing a feature from your city or area each month


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I woke up sick man Haha thanks for the invite bro!


your lucky your on vacation this week bro. word around work is that were going to have to work saturday because lots of people called off monday but thats cool for me because I needed to get some extra hours in being that I took off the 20th to take my kids camping



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I feel like a champ


wish I could have made it back to drink a few with you but Crystal didn't come home till 10pm from doing her easter thing next time yous(I know thats not a word) are drinking I'll just drink and give my keys to my sister-in-law and walk home


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

NM passing threw GT up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> NM passing threw GT up


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> your lucky your on vacation this week bro. word around work is that were going to have to work saturday because lots of people called off monday but thats cool for me because I needed to get some extra hours in being that I took off the 20th to take my kids camping
> 
> 
> wish I could have made it back to drink a few with you but Crystal didn't come home till 10pm from doing her easter thing next time yous(I know thats not a word) are drinking I'll just drink and give my keys to my sister-in-law and walk home


ya bro I wish you wuld have kicked it we had a lot of fun. Money came in the house telling Sal I was all tossed up and Ruben came by the next day and said me and Brian were all loaded LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> id rater have great members in our club! the car dont make the club the members make the club.we have turned down bad ass rides that were head turners .but the owners were arrogant asses.other clubs can have them and there shitty attitudes.im just sayin:dunno:


So what you saying we aint cool??


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Whatup Larry :wave: hows everything in Colorado


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO, bouta drop a engine in my daily bucket 65!!!!! think i need a torque converter for a turbo 350 trans if anyone knows of a good used one at a decent price let me know!!!! Anyone know of a paint booth for rent in the springs????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Whatup Larry :wave: hows everything in Colorado


Things are going good bro I'm gonna post pics of that good work your doing on the 59


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what is up CO


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> your lucky your on vacation this week bro. word around work is that were going to have to work saturday because lots of people called off monday but thats cool for me because I needed to get some extra hours in being that I took off the 20th to take my kids camping
> 
> 
> wish I could have made it back to drink a few with you but Crystal didn't come home till 10pm from doing her easter thing next time yous(I know thats not a word) are drinking I'll just drink and give my keys to my sister-in-law and walk home


They always do that sh*t man no work last saturday so they do it this Saturday kinda dumb but oh well I won't be there lol! Yeah man we got smashed that night, Larry dropping beers all night you had to see it man it was hella funny!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:naughty:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960...8790538?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6c77830a


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> id rater have great members in our club! the car dont make the club the members make the club.we have turned down bad ass rides that were head turners .but the owners were arrogant asses.other clubs can have them and there shitty attitudes.im just sayin:dunno:


Would't trade my faM fo' shit but they better have cars!!! It is a car club not a t-shirt club!!! yeah I said it...









...and the tshirt comment wasn't to anyone in particular!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960...8790538?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6c77830a


Sick ass ride!!! still miss the '62!!! I really liked that yellow deuce!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Would't trade my faM fo' shit but they better have cars!!! It is a car club not a t-shirt club!!! yeah I said it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.G. Eloy always hiding in the pics!!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats too much tuck I wonder how it rides on the highway..


It probably doesn't... that was Angel Boy's from CaliRiders...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So what you saying we aint cool??


cooler then cool like a air conditioner on with the top down!:naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Would't trade my faM fo' shit but they better have cars!!! It is a car club not a t-shirt club!!! yeah I said it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Big Jinx Been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> They always do that sh*t man no work last saturday so they do it this Saturday kinda dumb but oh well I won't be there lol! Yeah man we got smashed that night, Larry dropping beers all night you had to see it man it was hella funny!


Awww dog putting me on blasts LOL but I did drop a couple but that was spilt for the homies not there:rofl: and to play it off I picked dat shit up quick and took a drink like I"m coo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sick ass ride!!! still miss the '62!!! I really liked that yellow deuce!!!


This will be Twice as nice as the Deuce.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960...8790538?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6c77830a


Good price I thought it was from japan??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Awww dog putting me on blasts LOL but I did drop a couple but that was spilt for the homies not there:rofl: and to play it off I picked dat shit up quick and took a drink like I"m coo


Damn how come yous never get dat F'd up when I'm there getting that F'd up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Would't trade my faM fo' shit but they better have cars!!! It is a car club not a t-shirt club!!! yeah I said it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a t shirt member for a while lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good price I thought it was from japan??


I wish I got it for that price.I am the one that won the E-bay though.He was like hellz nah lol
Nah it's from MS built by Street Toyz
Imma hop that Bish like the Yaponese though :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I wish I got it for that price.I am the one that won the E-bay though.He was like hellz nah lol
> Nah it's from MS built by Street Toyz
> Imma hop that Bish like the Yaponese though :yes:


LOL thats cool I can't wait to see it Roy I never got to see your 63 repainted and new interior man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was a t shirt member for a while lol


I still am a T-shirt Member....But I custom made some K-Swiss that say GT so I can be a T-Shirt and Shoe Member :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Damn how come yous never get dat F'd up when I'm there getting that F'd up?


That last time you were down we got tore up bro I got da pics to prove it LMAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I still am a T-shirt Member....But I custom made some K-Swiss that say GT so I can be a T-Shirt and Shoe Member :biggrin:


You'll have to redo the shoe avi like you had but with the k swiss


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LOL thats cool I can't wait to see it Roy *I never got to see your 63 repainted and new interior man*


My Bad....Paint was sick though...That waterbourne stuff looks nice though....Real deep and vivid (No Jotos)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> You'll have to redo the shoe avi like you had but with the k swiss


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> This will be Twice as nice as the Deuce.


can't wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You'll have to redo the shoe avi like you had but with the k swiss


Maybe I gots too F'd up to know jew was F'd up ...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I never seen that water borne paint I heard about it though. So how much did you give for that 60?? You gonna leave it 2 pumps or add more


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Where's Big Jinx Been?


he been reloadin'!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Maybe I gots too F'd up to know jew was F'd up ...lol


you were tossed lol ya everybody looked sober to me the other night till my homie came over and told me that we were all fucked up hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was a t shirt member for a while lol


Lol I jus mean fool's joining a club wit NO DONE car & they rock'n a shirt that night??? jus say'n... funny business


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I wish I got it for that price.I am the one that won the E-bay though.He was like hellz nah lol
> Nah it's from MS built by Street Toyz
> Imma hop that Bish like the Yaponese though :yes:


lol I was like damn... no reserve??? you stole it for that price!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I never seen that water borne paint I heard about it though. So how much did you give for that 60?? You gonna leave it 2 pumps or add more


I got it for 23 shipped....Imma probably add a Piston to the nose...I dunno don't wanna F up the Conti kit either though :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> he been reloadin'!!!


He's Good Peeps


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I got it for 23 shipped....Imma probably add a Piston to the nose...I dunno don't wanna F up the Conti kit either though :dunno:


You probably got that duece cheaper huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol I jus mean fool's joining a club wit NO DONE car & they rock'n a shirt that night??? jus say'n... funny business


What's worse than that is someone Rocking a different shirt at another Function....Like ....WTF :dunno: Some people don't give a chit about a prospect phase


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You probably got that duece cheaper huh


10.5K Cheaper But this is a whole different level ....Can't really compare a Deuce to a Wing car ..imo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I was like damn... no reserve??? you stole it for that price!!!


I wish.....I'd be on the phone to Hernan daily


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> What's worse than that is someone Rocking a different shirt at another Function....Like ....WTF :dunno: Some people don't give a chit about a prospect phase


bwahahahaha true!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> bwahahahaha true!!!


...& thats why you have to have a prospect phase!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I wish.....I'd be on the phone to Hernan daily


lol, right!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> 10.5K Cheaper But this is a whole different level ....Can't really compare a Deuce to a Wing car ..imo


I'm all about the 59 when it comes to a wing car impala that is but 60 is a slept on year so should be far and few


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check it out Brian LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> ...& thats why you have to have a prospect phase!!!!


Thats where you find out if there the right person for your club so it does start with a car then you get to know the person


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> He's Good Peeps


yessur!!! dedicated, down ass, real lowrider!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats where you find out if there the right person for your club so it does start with a car then you get to know the person


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm all about the 59 when it comes to a wing car impala that is but 60 is a slept on year so should be far and few


Yeah 59's are definately nice but I was primarily looking for a Bubble.Coulda had a few Aces but I'm happy with my choice.I think 60's are slept on as well and that's what sold me.You rarely see a 60 anywhere.I look forward to having this car a long time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So what kinda inches your Cutty Hitting Fes? (No jotito)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah 59's are definately nice but I was primarily looking for a Bubble.Coulda had a few Aces but I'm happy with my choice.I think 60's are slept on as well and that's what sold me.You rarely see a 60 anywhere.I look forward to having this car a long time.


you say that about all your cars!!! lol j/p!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> So what kinda inches your Cutty Hitting Fes? (No jotito)


not enuff... & the other comment was about the "having this car a long time" remark... lol


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy will have it for maybe two years but definitely not over three. Only thing hes held on to is the wife kid and dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah 59's are definately nice but I was primarily looking for a Bubble.Coulda had a few Aces but I'm happy with my choice.I think 60's are slept on as well and that's what sold me.You rarely see a 60 anywhere.I look forward to having this car a long time.


Theres a 60 in pueblo... once you pull that one out there will be a 60 vert out lol jk Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> not enuff... & the other comment was about the "having this car a long time" remark... lol


I figured that lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Roy will have it for maybe two years but definitely not over three. Only thing hes held on to is the wife kid and dog


Damn that's sooo Wrong.....But then again True :happysad:
Imma hold on to it until i want another Rag again.I figure it will be 30K in the bank if I want a Rag again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

you haven't done anything to it yet Roy you not a celebrity where people try and get more cause so and so owned it lmao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Theres a 60 in pueblo... once you pull that one out there will be a 60 vert out lol jk Roy


Probably true....I yust seen a 60 that is gonna be busting out here,but I hear the guy is into Big Rims and stuff.I can probably be pretty sure I'll be the only one in a pre-61 car that is Gas Hopping on a regular....well besides the Yaponese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Probably true....I yust seen a 60 that is gonna be busting out here,but I hear the guy is into Big Rims and stuff.I can probably be pretty sure I'll be the only one in a pre-61 car that is Gas Hopping on a regular....well besides the Yaponese


coo


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say what's up to the colorado riders.
"Crushing Game" in the house


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

greenmerc77 said:


> Just wanted to say what's up to the colorado riders.
> "*Crushing Game*" in the house






*What up Big Paul* :wave:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats going on Mr. Roy. Thats a nice ride you got there. at this point in my life I have giving up trying to get to the level that you are in, between you and Larry ya'll killing me. 


vynetyme said:


> *What up Big Paul* :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

greenmerc77 said:


> Whats going on Mr. Roy. Thats a nice ride you got there. at this point in my life I have giving up trying to get to the level that you are in, between you and Larry ya'll killing me.


Stop it.....Hope you and the Fam are doing Good and in the best of health Brother


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Check it out Brian LOL


LOL OH SHIT!!!!!!! Thats your Pueblo debut of the 57 theme song bro!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol Roy you know im f'n wit' you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Check it out Brian LOL


I didnt even remember this song!!! LMFAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol Roy you know im f'n wit' you!!!


Oh I know Bro ....I'm GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I didnt even remember this song!!! LMFAO


I think you had to own the Cassette to know this song :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Oh I know Bro ....I'm GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I think you had to own the Cassette to know this song :yessad:


LOL right!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> So what kinda feet your Cutty Hitting Fes? (No jotito)


fixed:biggrin: and dont give us that bull shit fes lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LAVISH HABITS....coming soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

greenmerc77 said:


> Whats going on Mr. Roy. Thats a nice ride you got there. at this point in my life I have giving up trying to get to the level that you are in, between you and Larry ya'll killing me.


Why you dragging me in the mix LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Why you dragging me in the mix LOL


Chit I don't know why my name was mentioned with your level....I have to pawn my house to get on that level :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 464289
> 
> 
> LAVISH HABITS....coming soon


:nicoderm:so thats what he's been up to:ninja:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 464289
> 
> 
> LAVISH HABITS....coming soon


:nicoderm:so thats what he's been up to:ninja:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice to see some pages flying by....whats good CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :nicoderm:so thats what he's been up to:ninja:


:yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> :nicoderm:so thats what he's been up to:ninja:


haha YOU DONT EVEN KNOW!!! lol he lives right down the street from my grandma i go over there from time to time to drink wit him and ill tell u no the car dont look like that no more


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

HEY WHATS ''GOOD'' COLORADO BEEN A MIN SCENCE I BEEN ON HERE BUT SHIT I GOT THIS 96 LINCOLN FOR SALE BAD ASS RIDE WANTED TO DO SUM SHIT TO IT BUT KINDA RAN INTO SUM FAMILY PROBLEMS SO NOW I REALLY NEED THE FEDY SO IF ANYBODY INTERESTED HIT ME UP CALL OR TEXT DNT MATTER THANKS YALL HERES SUM PICS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MACULANT said:


> HEY WHATS ''GOOD'' COLORADO BEEN A MIN SCENCE I BEEN ON HERE BUT SHIT I GOT THIS 96 LINCOLN FOR SALE BAD ASS RIDE WANTED TO DO SUM SHIT TO IT BUT KINDA RAN INTO SUM FAMILY PROBLEMS SO NOW I REALLY NEED THE FEDY SO IF ANYBODY INTERESTED HIT ME UP CALL OR TEXT DNT MATTER THANKS YALL HERES SUM PICS


How Mush without the Colorado Rookies hat?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

2500 :roflmao:forgot to take that bad boy outta there :twak:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

good night CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! Wow I just got June's LRM! Big ups to 5150 and Silvanos 59 and 61 spread!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> How Mush without the Colorado Rookies hat?


they put a passionate ass woopin on one of them cali teams last night....just sayin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! Wow I just got June's LRM! Big ups to 5150 and Silvanos 59 and 61 spread!


Dont forget Rollerz Only Denver....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah thanx Ceez!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> they put a passionate ass woopin on one of them cali teams last night....just sayin


Yeah they did.....The Gay Bay didn't stand a chance after those 7 runs in the 5th


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah they did.....The Gay Bay didn't stand a chance after those 7 runs in the 5th


Fasho, pitcher was getting pissed giving up hit after hit after hit


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice day for CO builders!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Car hasn't even hit the pad yet already getting stuff done...Found my Cruiser Skirts....Can't wait!!!









*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta love Color Matching D'z :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I been wanting to paint my 13s on my ride too Roy until I can swap rear ends and order some engraved WWK's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I been wanting to paint my 13s on my ride too Roy until I can swap rear ends and order some engraved WWK's


Jose down here can hook you up.He's the guy that painted the ones on my Deuce


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd probably just hit up Ruben to do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd probably just hit up Ruben to do it


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got a Chrome and Gold Engraved Rear End with Gold pumpkin up 4 grabs
$1200 OBO 



























HMU


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


I thought about using one shot paint and doing each spoke but damn that would take long


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought about using one shot paint and doing each spoke but damn that would take long


Very long lol .....yust paint the dishes


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *Car hasn't even hit the pad yet already getting stuff done...Found my Cruiser Skirts....Can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

did away with the top material on the doors today....looks cleaner to me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 465204
> 
> did away with the top material on the doors today....looks cleaner to me


:thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

anyone know whats up with the Denver Show....Is lowrider still coming????


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

THE WIFEY'S CAR I NEED TO PUT HER BAGS IN BEFORE SHE KICK'S MY ASS!:buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 465346
> View attachment 465347
> THE WIFEY'S CAR I NEED TO PUT HER BAGS IN BEFORE SHE KICK'S MY ASS!:buttkick:



:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Got a Chrome and Gold Engraved Rear End with Gold pumpkin up 4 grabs
> $1200 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


How bout those A-arms?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my springer front end I'm finally gonna build me a bobber


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! dishes look good Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> How bout those A-arms?


Not for sale ...Sorry Joe......Those are too mush for ya anyways bRO....You'd be eating tires like nada


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! dishes look good Roy!!!


Thx Fes.They look even better on the ride.Can't wait til tomorrow..... :biggrin:

Continental needs a spare in it....But yous get the idea


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice GT up


vynetyme said:


> Thx Fes.They look even better on the ride.Can't wait til tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> 
> Continental needs a spare in it....But yous get the idea


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That kit is gonna get in the way of hopping LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thx Fes.They look even better on the ride.Can't wait til tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> 
> Continental needs a spare in it....But yous get the idea


That bitch is tuff :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That kit is gonna get in the way of hopping LOL


I thought about that :happysad:



lacwood said:


> That bitch is tuff :nicoderm:


Thanks....too bad the baddest nickname has been taken by Larry already :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Very nice GT up


Thx dog ...upgrades soon to follow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I thought about that :happysad:
> 
> 
> Thanks....too bad the baddest nickname has been taken by Larry already :biggrin:


what nickname is that Roy?? Is it true 60 didn't actually come out with a bumper kit so thats a 59 kit?? Looks good btw


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Roy looks good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what nickname is that Roy?? Is it true 60 didn't actually come out with a bumper kit so thats a 59 kit?? Looks good btw


Yeah 59 was the last of the Original kits.Anything above is a Repop.Alot of 60's use 59's with Bumper and all but this one is a repop.....Oh and I was talking about "Boulevard Bully"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice Roy looks good!


Thx


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah 59 was the last of the Original kits.Anything above is a Repop.Alot of 60's use 59's with Bumper and all but this one is a repop.....Oh and I was talking about "Boulevard Bully"


I liked that name too bro I hated to let it go with the car lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO.....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thx Fes.They look even better on the ride.Can't wait til tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> 
> Continental needs a spare in it....But yous get the idea


Dishes set it off even more!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice ass ride Roy cant wait to see it reppin CO!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

need help finding these trim pieces...striking out everywhere any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

found some pics of my ride back in 97


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Not for sale ...Sorry Joe......Those are too mush for ya anyways bRO....You'd be eating tires like nada


Thats what im doin when i do my a-arms.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 465930
> 
> need help finding these trim pieces...striking out everywhere any help would be appreciated


hit up the Colorado lowrider Alliance on FB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> hit up the Colorado lowrider Alliance on FB


i yust posted it on there.I'll let you know if I get any hits.Also ask Phillipa(Plague)
He can find almost anything part wise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Thats what im doin when i do my a-arms.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> i yust posted it on there.I'll let you know if I get any hits.Also ask Phillipa(Plague)
> He can find almost anything part wise


Thanks dogg, i dont have a fb


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a thread going in the classifieds and a guy told me he just threw some away cuz nobody wanted them:banghead:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't check this thread too often but where's it gonna be kickin for cinco de mayo?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> I don't check this thread too often but where's it gonna be kickin for cinco de mayo?


On the 5th of May there is shows in Pueblo and Greely.....And the 12th of May there is a show at Acacia park in the Springs......


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Which one is gonna be the best show in Pueblo??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> i yust posted it on there.I'll let you know if I get any hits.Also ask Phillipa(Plague)
> He can find almost anything part wise


Can't see shit on my phone but thanks roy that says a lot daddy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> Can't see shit on my phone but thanks roy that says a lot daddy


:thumbsup:
I got ya Big Daddy ! (No Joto)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

How's the new carcacha Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> How's the new carcacha Roy?


It's cool bRO.Needs some love but Imma hook da turd up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> It's cool bRO.Needs some love but Imma hook da turd up


Looks like it made it in one piece:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Looks like it made it in one piece:thumbsup:


yeah just needs more work than I expected


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

polish that turd Roy lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> polish that turd Roy lol


I'm fittin to lol
definately not plaqueable right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats wrong with it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats wrong with it


Not enough fuel not getting to the engine....could just be the timing, fuel filter , or carb
Paint and body has many little flaws all over
Need some trim pieces replaced
interior need to be redone
But the car is built like a tank and underneath,engine bay,and set-up are definitely showable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like you got a few things to do but I guess the hard part like the undercarriage is done. I'm sure you'll get through the other things little by little.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Which one is gonna be the best show in Pueblo??


I hope I'm not working so I can Roll


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like you got a few things to do but I guess the hard part like the undercarriage is done. I'm sure you'll get through the other things little by little.


Yeah I don't have the know how or resources to really do the undercarriage so it being done is a big plus.The car is totally solid though and %100 rust free ....So I'm really happy about that and all the chrome is in show condition.Imma try to get the paint,trunk,striping,leafing, and guts done by the May 12th show though so I can Support.
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I doubt I'll make that may 12th show I'll probably just hit the Pueblo Show just to check it out and cruise is all though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I doubt I'll make that may 12th show I'll probably just hit the Pueblo Show just to check it out and cruise is all though


I wish I didn't have a Bowling tournament I'd be there also


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hope I'm not working so I can Roll


I'm sure it would be a good weekend to roll Pueblo for sure!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

i memmer that tank... didnt u have a 62 4dr ht? " lacwood"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> It's cool bRO.Needs some love but Imma hook da turd up


Looks good!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> It's cool bRO.Needs some love but Imma hook da turd up


Thats a bad bish!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I may make the Pueblo show. We'll see what happens


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Who all is gonna make the pueblo show???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Who all is gonna make the pueblo show???


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

impalaric said:


> i memmer that tank... didnt u have a 62 4dr ht? " lacwood"


Yep, i bought some luxors from your pops for it too, that was like 16 years ago:biggrin: that one in the pic was my 68 lesabre


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Wassappening Colorado?

There is a little show happening next sunday, at 9am, Location is O'reilly Auto Parts on Powers road. 1410 Ainsworth Street to be exact haha.


For shits and giggles, here is BigFoot haha


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Thx Fes.They look even better on the ride.Can't wait til tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> 
> Continental needs a spare in it....But yous get the idea


Bad Ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

post some pics of that set up roy dont hold out on us


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> post some pics of that set up roy dont hold out on us


Aint nothing to brag about bRO
Couple pitbull pumps and Adex
Some faucet slowdown hardlined with 10 Batteries


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Aint nothing to brag about bRO
> Couple pitbull pumps and Adex
> Some faucet slowdown hardlined with 10 Batteries


sounds better then what i got lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> Wassappening Colorado?
> 
> There is a little show happening next sunday, at 9am, Location is O'reilly Auto Parts on Powers road. 1410 Ainsworth Street to be exact haha.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I just finished Airbrushing this trunk lid its for a 1941 merc hot rod . 
its not clear coated yet.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> sounds better then what i got lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup:like i said better then what i got what u got planned for that u gonna keep it or change it up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :thumbsup:like i said better then what i got what u got planned for that u gonna keep it or change it up


Imma do a lil bit back there(no joto)


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Imma do a lil bit back there(no joto)


TTT


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Page 2 bump


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO?????


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

ANY LOW LOW IN DENVER, CO OPEN TO TAKE SOME FREE CAR PHOTOS? I WILL BE VISITING DENVER THIS FRIDAY MORNING UNTIL SUNDAY.
LETS NETWORK AND HAVE FUN. CONTACT ME OFFLINE OR PM ME ANYTIME. 980-721-4455 NO TEXT

ROOSTER


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not even close to Denver or I'd roll up but good luck I'm sure you will find some rides up that way


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 465931
> 
> found some pics of my ride back in 97


 After PJ got it we literally rode it til the wheels fell off!!!!!!! That car was badd back in the day!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> Wassappening Colorado?
> 
> There is a little show happening next sunday, at 9am, Location is O'reilly Auto Parts on Powers road. 1410 Ainsworth Street to be exact haha.
> 
> ...


Holdin up i see, hit me up so we can put the rear mount on bro!!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> After PJ got it we literally rode it til the wheels fell off!!!!!!! That car was badd back in the day!!!


Yeah i loved that car


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Holdin up i see, hit me up so we can put the rear mount on bro!!!!


Most definitely will, especially with the shows getting closer!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well got the Carb getting rebuilt,interior guy guesstimating,paint being planned,odds and ends being bought,continental on with right size rim,and looking for beat for the trunk.
Breakdown starts on Monday
Hopefully I'll be ready for Cinco....I'm pushing (No Fago)


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Bedrockcc said:


> I just finished Airbrushing this trunk lid its for a 1941 merc hot rod .
> its not clear coated yet.



Looks cherry!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Well got the Carb getting rebuilt,interior guy guesstimating,paint being planned,odds and ends being bought,continental on with right size rim,and looking for beat for the trunk.
> Breakdown starts on Monday
> Hopefully I'll be ready for Cinco....I'm pushing (No Fago)


BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is the denver LRM show canceled this year?????? I heard the word and looked on their website and before it said the date was TBA now its not on there at all........:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Is the denver LRM show canceled this year?????? I heard the word and looked on their website and before it said the date was TBA now its not on there at all........:dunno:


I think we're still waiting on confirmation Ricky


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up colowriders... gettin this rear end back in my 65 i need some motor mounts from frame to mount if anybody knows of any....headin to webbs tomorrow to see what he got left.....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Is the denver LRM show canceled this year?????? I heard the word and looked on their website and before it said the date was TBA now its not on there at all........:dunno:


Heard they wanted to move it to pueblo but its prob just talk as usual...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up colowriders... gettin this rear end back in my 65 i need some motor mounts from frame to mount if anybody knows of any....headin to webbs tomorrow to see what he got left.....


If you heading to Webbs lmk if he has anything for a 60 Bro...Looking for A passenger side window,arm rest reflectors,door sills,grille, and possibly some trim if it is flawless.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Heard they wanted to move it to pueblo but its prob just talk as usual...


That would beat a blank


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


Might be easier using the Batteries :happysad:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> Might be easier using the Batteries :happysad:


Fuck the batteries Roy they brought out the forklift!!!!!!:facepalm:http://youtu.be/ubG3uwrbogI


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck the batteries Roy they brought out the forklift!!!!!!:facepalm:http://youtu.be/ubG3uwrbogI


OMG No yous didn't bust em out like that LMAO
Isn't that the one from KK?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


WTF is that???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck the batteries Roy they brought out the forklift!!!!!!:facepalm:http://youtu.be/ubG3uwrbogI


LMFAO... the people that did this actually posted this on youtube??? where's this from???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it got cancelled...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck the batteries Roy they brought out the forklift!!!!!!:facepalm:http://youtu.be/ubG3uwrbogI


:wow::wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no more shows it's time to put sum gas in fellas and cruise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like they got it going :wow:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


Wow are these guys serious put tha body on n hook up tha batts 
Probley help. another KREATION ...............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta give em Props for the effort...Hopefully it reaches those inches on it's own one day


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> If you heading to Webbs lmk if he has anything for a 60 Bro...Looking for A passenger side window,arm rest reflectors,door sills,grille, and possibly some trim if it is flawless.


K ill let you know what they have ill text you pics if i find anything bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> K ill let you know what they have ill text you pics if i find anything bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can I's get a Rollin delivered Fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*:twak:...*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Fes you know Cadillac D on here from Miami majestics??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

mikegDenver said:


> Fuck the batteries Roy they brought out the forklift!!!!!!:facepalm:http://youtu.be/ubG3uwrbogI





fesboogie said:


> LMFAO... the people that did this actually posted this on youtube??? where's this from???


:|:facepalm:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no more shows it's time to put sum gas in fellas and cruise


so theres no Denver show this year?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> I may make the Pueblo show. We'll see what happens


hit me up when your in town so we can drink a beer bro and if your here for the show in Pueblo so we can kick it up there with Larry if he's not working


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LFTED84 said:


> so theres no Denver show this year?


I heard no pueblo show either.....:dunno:.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy if Anson didn't take the name I was gonna ask you what you gonna name your ride Grape Vyne?? I just think Gas and all that is too high so it's probably gonna be small local shows from now on but who knows.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Roy if Anson didn't take the name I was gonna ask you what you gonna name your ride Grape Vyne?? I just think Gas and all that is too high so it's probably gonna be small local shows from now on but who knows.....


Nah I wanna get away from that whole scheme.Doesn't really fit this car.Looks like a damn Pitbull when just sitting. :dunno:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

headin to webbs in a few i hope they got what i need....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> headin to webbs in a few i hope they got what i need....



Man I love the junk yard....:fool2:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

looking for a pass. inner fender well for a 63 Impala. Needs to be rust free. Hit me up.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sent this to Joe Ray, lets see if i get a response........

Joe Ray,
My name is Joe Montoya and im from Pueblo, Co. Just wanted to drop a few lines to you to see what is planned for the Denver show this year. You have us all guessing here in Colorado. Lowrider Magazine has a huge following here in Colorado. As you can tell the past year has had many many quality features from here. The Denver show has always been a really good turn out, and with the switch of venues last year it made it even better. The Lowrider Tour show has such a long and solid history in Denver. I remember my first show when i was 15 i believe. Out of the past 16 years i've missed one show. The Denver show is the oldest tour stop that has stayed in the same city. With as many quality cars that have been built, currently built or beenig built around here, it would be a great let down to the lowrider scene in Colorado and all visiting states. Not to mention the let down for Lowrider Magazine on showcasing another quality show and quality rides. July might be too close, but still plenty of time before Vegas. Thanks for your time, and if you could reply it would be greatly appreciated.

Joe Montoya
LawLess Custom Hydraulics
Pueblo, Co
719-671-8975
[email protected]


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

i hope they dont get rid of either show it will be a huge let down to the lowrider community and i no the people on here will be down for life but i no lowriding will really start to die away thats something i would hate to see...co will have to do their own things from here on out if thats the case and thaT really means we all on here need to pull our heads together and come up with something big im in a club and i dont see nothing wrong with all the clubs getting together to throw a big show instead of one club throw a lil one another club throw a lil one i no we all have enough pull threw this community to throw a big show somewhere nice and and get people to come out from all over as well :dunno: just my 2 pennys but i hope u do get some possitive feed back on that joe and i hope he relized that not having a show will let a lot of people down and lose a lot of support


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> looking for a pass. inner fender well for a 63 Impala. Needs to be rust free. Hit me up.


Damn I just threw 2 inner Wheel wells away too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! & Josh I dont know Cadillac D... sorry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn shopping outta those magazines is expensive.Before I knew it I was Hundreds over what I thought. :banghead:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Damn I just threw 2 inner Wheel wells away too


Damn it.....


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> i hope they dont get rid of either show it will be a huge let down to the lowrider community and i no the people on here will be down for life but i no lowriding will really start to die away thats something i would hate to see...co will have to do their own things from here on out if thats the case and thaT really means we all on here need to pull our heads together and come up with something big im in a club and i dont see nothing wrong with all the clubs getting together to throw a big show instead of one club throw a lil one another club throw a lil one i no we all have enough pull threw this community to throw a big show somewhere nice and and get people to come out from all over as well :dunno: just my 2 pennys but i hope u do get some possitive feed back on that joe and i hope he relized that not having a show will let a lot of people down and lose a lot of support


We're gonna have to do something.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> We're gonna have to do something.


I currently am working on something show wise with local radio stations. Our next meeting is not until May 8th, but I am sure we will have a definite confirmation if LRM will be doing the Denver show or not. I too have left voice mails with Joe Ray with no call back. But thats sorta the norm, even when writing articles for Joe, it would be tough to get a hold of him to see if I had approval or not. So dont be let down if you dont hear anything back via email. 
Either way, I think its a perfect opportunity for all the clubs to get together for another kick back, maybe even a Volley Ball tournament if all clubs are interested. Either way, if LRM shows up to Denver or not, I have no doubt that the Colorado scene will continue on strong, as I see nothing but people with a lot of heart on here.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Whats going on colorado....since you guys all are up to helping with a show you guys should have each club do a show and the end of the year have a big show.....kind of like a tour in colorado.....maybe at the end have a colorado lowrider of the year....just thought I suggest that....i would try and make a show.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a good idea about the colorado tour, probably too late for this year but i like that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lowriding is more than a car show an end to the Denver show won't kill lowriding. It would be a drag but not kill it....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

for $ale $150 call or text if intrested


----------



## droptopchevy68 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Denver Super Show is still pending its not for sure cancelled yet.


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

orangecrush719 said:


> for $ale $150 call or text if intrested
> View attachment 468097


Pm ur num pik it up fri


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like we gonna need to bring the ave back after all!!!!!! Nevada Ave here we come!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Sounds like we gonna need to bring the ave back after all!!!!!! Nevada Ave here we come!!!!!:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :yes:


pick me up:cheesyno ****)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! dishes look good Roy!!!





lacwood said:


> pick me up:cheesyno ****)


at DMV now getting plates


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

the colorado tour would be bad ass and if we did like 3 big shows eventually start in pueblo then springs then denver where we would annouce not just colorado car of the year but also club member of the year for each club it wont work wit club of the year cuz we are all putting in work its a equal thing but thats years from now i think right now we just need to focus on one big show and try to get all the heads from each club together and organize something even if its just a big picnic for now no show but still have it set up like that with a hop and venders would be coo too:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> at DMV now getting plates


coo cool


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I currently am working on something show wise with local radio stations. Our next meeting is not until May 8th, but I am sure we will have a definite confirmation if LRM will be doing the Denver show or not. I too have left voice mails with Joe Ray with no call back. But thats sorta the norm, even when writing articles for Joe, it would be tough to get a hold of him to see if I had approval or not. So dont be let down if you dont hear anything back via email.
> Either way, I think its a perfect opportunity for all the clubs to get together for another kick back, maybe even a Volley Ball tournament if all clubs are interested. Either way, if LRM shows up to Denver or not, I have no doubt that the Colorado scene will continue on strong, as I see nothing but people with a lot of heart on here.


would be nice but with all the separation going on here in Denver its going to be hard.me and my club are willing to smash the beef with any one. but it has to come from all sides.if not we will keep doing us. and continue to do what we set out to do from the beginning .and that's
keep cars on the streets of Denver.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Felt Good to be dippin again.Took the turd out on a lil Test cruise for about an hour.Came back ,,,,all Good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need to cruise too I've been on the train like crazy


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Roy if Anson didn't take the name I was gonna ask you what you gonna name your ride Grape Vyne?? I just think Gas and all that is too high so it's probably gonna be small local shows from now on but who knows.....


Im a lil color blind...I really should change the name or repaint it :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> would be nice but with all the separation going on here in Denver its going to be hard.me and my club are willing to smash the beef with any one. but it has to come from all sides.if not we will keep doing us. and continue to do what we set out to do from the beginning .and that's
> keep cars on the streets of Denver.



What is this separation you are talking about  ? I have actually gotten several calls from several clubs around Denver that said they would be more then willing to support the event...im trying to put this kick back together for everyone in Colorado just to "kick back". Not worry about setting up your car, dragging your family out early and having to stay for trophies....just want everyone to hang out, eat, laugh, have fun, enjoy the weather and spectate some of Colorado's finest lows....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> What is this separation you are talking about  ? I have actually gotten several calls from several clubs around Denver that said they would be more then willing to support the event...im trying to put this kick back together for everyone in Colorado just to "kick back". Not worry about setting up your car, dragging your family out early and having to stay for trophies....just want everyone to hang out, eat, laugh, have fun, enjoy the weather and spectate some of Colorado's finest lows....


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> What is this separation you are talking about  ? I have actually gotten several calls from several clubs around Denver that said they would be more then willing to support the event...im trying to put this kick back together for everyone in Colorado just to "kick back". Not worry about setting up your car, dragging your family out early and having to stay for trophies....just want everyone to hang out, eat, laugh, have fun, enjoy the weather and spectate some of Colorado's finest lows....


Sounds like a plan Ceez you a standup guy for trying to make something happen I am glad someone is atleast trying........


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will bring the Tequila!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> What is this separation you are talking about  ? I have actually gotten several calls from several clubs around Denver that said they would be more then willing to support the event...im trying to put this kick back together for everyone in Colorado just to "kick back". Not worry about setting up your car, dragging your family out early and having to stay for trophies....just want everyone to hang out, eat, laugh, have fun, enjoy the weather and spectate some of Colorado's finest lows....


the lady's of lowriding put on a pretty great Easter egg hunt and invited everyone.it was a free event free food the ladys had over 1000 eggs for the kids.and had about 6 clubs participate.and you know we have way more then 6 clubs jn Denver.and only 1 club came from out of Denver and that was Suave c.c witch are always at these events.same gos with the turkey drive,glove and hat drive for the Christmas cruise thew hood.the Halloween trunk or treat candy drive.il tell you bro we would be happy to be apart of this let us know what we can do to help with this.maybe we can get together for 1 day and not have any separation:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Sounds like a plan Ceez you a standup guy for trying to make something happen I am glad someone is atleast trying........


I just want a reason to hang out with all you locos!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> the lady's of lowriding put on a pretty great Easter egg hunt and invited everyone.it was a free event free food the ladys had over 1000 eggs for the kids.and had about 6 clubs participate.and you know we have way more then 6 clubs jn Denver.and only 1 club came from out of Denver and that was Suave c.c witch are always at these events.same gos with the turkey drive,glove and hat drive for the Christmas cruise thew hood.the Halloween trunk or treat candy drive.il tell you bro we would be happy to be apart of this let us know what we can do to help with this.maybe we can get together for 1 day and not have any separation:dunno:


I see your point brother, that's what I am trying to avoid is anyone being left out, or if a club is not able to make it, then the perception of separation. I just want to hang out with everyone and still hug you from behind like the good ol days









In the end, its all about what you have been preaching all along, just taking it back to the streets, cruising and bbqing and not worrying about a $10 trophy....just enjoying our rides, our friends, our family. I appreciate your support brother and I will definitely keep you posted on what is going on!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I will bring the Tequila!


:rant: Get your azz back to Colorado fool!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I be back in a bit! Hopefully anyway!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> would be nice but with all the separation going on here in Denver its going to be hard.me and my club are willing to smash the beef with any one. but it has to come from all sides.if not we will keep doing us. and continue to do what we set out to do from the beginning .and that's
> keep cars on the streets of Denver.


thats why on FB I said we should have a meeting but not a CLA meeting, club meeting or north/ south meeting... jus a you give a fuck about lowriding in Colorado meeting... Its easy to tell the separation in Denver!!! not hating jus sayin'... Whut up Denver C.C., Ceez & everyone else...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... everytime Denver C.C. throws a show its the same couple of clubs there and no one from the CLA there & vice versa... not startin' shit jus sayin'... its pretty damn noticeable glad it got brought up...


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

I think my tires have seperation issues from streets, cant seem to stay outta 3!!!! WAT up CO, no one needs a huge sjow to have fun soooo if we dont have one we need a HUGE CO cruise set up, When we doin that CO meeting big Fes???? Im down lets make this CO summer one to remember and set a standard for Unity in the lowriding community!!!!! CO has some of the most dedicated riders around weve been slept on for too long its time to make some noise!!!!! We should do a meetin the weekend before May 5 for ALL CO CLUBS and put our heads together and DO THE DAMN THANG!!!! Everyone start suggesting spots to hold it, Ceez if theres anything i can do to help let me know brother....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I think my tires have seperation issues from streets, cant seem to stay outta 3!!!! WAT up CO, no one needs a huge sjow to have fun soooo if we dont have one we need a HUGE CO cruise set up, When we doin that CO meeting big Fes???? Im down lets make this CO summer one to remember and set a standard for Unity in the lowriding community!!!!! CO has some of the most dedicated riders around weve been slept on for too long its time to make some noise!!!!! We should do a meetin the weekend before May 5 for ALL CO CLUBS and put our heads together and DO THE DAMN THANG!!!! Everyone start suggesting spots to hold it, Ceez if theres anything i can do to help let me know brother....


You guys come up with a date and time and we will have a rep there......


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... everytime Denver C.C. throws a show its the same couple of clubs there and no one from the CLA there & vice versa... not startin' shit jus sayin'... its pretty damn noticeable glad it got brought up...


your right MR. M it goes both ways.it sucks to see shit on facebook disrespecting our club and members.im going to put it out there memories posting a pic at rick murrays with one of our members drunk and putting DENVERS in the house fuck DENVER!to be honest i had to stop our members from smashin!then one of there members call tryin to squash it.then he reminds me that they carry guns because they drive tow trucks.is that what we are supporting?il pass on going to any get togethers the cla throws to pad there tillies.if cla members throw a show for there club count us in for support but for the ones that disrespect our club were not going to take it no more.but on a brighter note we were planning a Cruz with a map threw out the denver metro area ending at 6th and feds.we wanted to rent out the park on 6th and feds we would get upper and lower lots and the baseball field to put up jumping castles for the kids after the cruz.it will be potluck of course.the good thing about renting the park is that we police who comes in and keep out the bad elements.and hope everybody leaves there negative attitudes at home.and that includes mine


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> I think my tires have seperation issues from streets, cant seem to stay outta 3!!!! WAT up CO, no one needs a huge sjow to have fun soooo if we dont have one we need a HUGE CO cruise set up, When we doin that CO meeting big Fes???? Im down lets make this CO summer one to remember and set a standard for Unity in the lowriding community!!!!! CO has some of the most dedicated riders around weve been slept on for too long its time to make some noise!!!!! We should do a meetin the weekend before May 5 for ALL CO CLUBS and put our heads together and DO THE DAMN THANG!!!! Everyone start suggesting spots to hold it, Ceez if theres anything i can do to help let me know brother....


If everyone wanted to throw there two cents in at the cinco show in acacia I would go jus for that... RUTHLESS posted that date on FB and im down...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> If everyone wanted to throw there two cents in at the cinco show in acacia I would go jus for that... RUTHLESS posted that date on FB and im down...


...as far as people in Springs that is!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...as far as people in Springs that is!!!


What date?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> your right MR. M it goes both ways.it sucks to see shit on facebook disrespecting our club and members.im going to put it out there memories posting a pic at rick murrays with one of our members drunk and putting DENVERS in the house fuck DENVER!to be honest i had to stop our members from smashin!then one of there members call tryin to squash it.then he reminds me that they carry guns because they drive tow trucks.is that what we are supporting?il pass on going to any get togethers the cla throws to pad there tillies.if cla members throw a show for there club count us in for support but for the ones that disrespect our club were not going to take it no more.but on a brighter note we were planning a Cruz with a map threw out the denver metro area ending at 6th and feds.we wanted to rent out the park on 6th and feds we would get upper and lower lots and the baseball field to put up jumping castles for the kids after the cruz.it will be potluck of course.the good thing about renting the park is that we police who comes in and keep out the bad elements.and hope everybody leaves there negative attitudes at home.and that includes mine


Whut up John!!! when you guys planning to do that cruise?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I cruise everytime I'm at home whatutalmabout lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I cruise everytime I'm at home whatutalmabout lol


:thumbsup:
Me too :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> What date?


that be the 12th i believe mr roy the cinco show in springs but i seen u today u was by julians house i was gonna stop and check out the ride but i wasnt drivin and my brother had some shit to do


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> What date?





fesboogie said:


> If everyone wanted to throw there two cents in at the cinco show in acacia I would go jus for that... RUTHLESS posted that date on FB and im down...


We were talking about if everyone from the springs that wanted to do a show,cruise,kick back BBQ or something we can talk about it at the cinco show...I personally think it would be coo if we start the SOCO COLOWRADO show and each club has a certain area to take care as far as the show i.e. RUTHLESS=food,MAJESTICS=venue,GOOD TIMES=trophies and so forth.....could you imagine the possibilites of how big this show could be if we all give a 100% no hating no chip on our shoulder just the love for lowriding how big and fun it could be....Have a big cruise on nevada after it....JUST MY 2 CENTS.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Chipper....Lol ....too scared to hit it more than twice...might mess up the Booty Kit... :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> We were talking about if everyone from the springs that wanted to do a show,cruise,kick back BBQ or something we can talk about it at the cinco show...I personally think it would be coo if we start the SOCO COLOWRADO show and each club has a certain area to take care as far as the show i.e. RUTHLESS=food,MAJESTICS=venue,GOOD TIMES=trophies and so forth.....could you imagine the possibilites of how big this show could be if we all give a 100% no hating no chip on our shoulder just the love for lowriding how big and fun it could be....Have a big cruise on nevada after it....JUST MY 2 CENTS.......


Sounds like a plan...Only thing is you have to be compensated for the money spent.With all clubs hosting,who will attend?It will be biased...or some Haters will say it's fixed if we entered our own cars.
Great idea though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Sounds like a plan...Only thing is you have to be compensated for the money spent.With all clubs hosting,who will attend?It will be biased...or some Haters will say it's fixed if we entered our own cars.
> Great idea though


I totally agree I hate to rain on the parade but I personally don't think it will work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I really been looking at 60 Impala believe it or not
> you don't see them everyday and I think they are slept on
> so who knows......a tri 5 would be nice also :happysad:


:yes:
from 2-16-10


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Trust me Roy Tri-5s are nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Trust me Roy Tri-5s are nice


I bet they are....But they are High Dollaz....also noted is the decrease in power since I has a 283 now and probably pulling an extra 2K pounds....sucks but the lifts make it fun :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

roy & larry are right... there would be issues but we can figure some things out when we meet up if we do...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> roy & larry are right... there would be issues but we can figure some things out when we meet up if we do...


Doesn't even have to be a show ....Just a Pot Luck or get together like we've been doing the past few years...The turnouts are awesome and ......damn did I actually say "awesome"?.....How White of me....lol.....But the turnouts have been great and we can all get together for food,jumpers,bringing Rollin out,and get together that lil bit of funds and just kick it


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

do a big kick back and a cruise for the love of lowriding no trophies no :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> do a big kick back and a cruise for the love of lowriding no trophies no :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey all what's good? I mean it would be nice to see the Ave rollin like it used to be! Damn those were my Golden Years of my youth and teenage years! Man those were good times to roll out in the Cutlass on Supremes bumpin Gthang and lookin for some girls!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey all what's good? I mean it would be nice to see the Ave rollin like it used to be! Damn those were my Golden Years of my youth and teenage years! Man those were good times to roll out in the Cutlass on Supremes bumpin Gthang and lookin for some girls!


:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


:h5::wave:^^^


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

tafoya78 said:


> do a big kick back and a cruise for the love of lowriding no trophies no :drama:


there's gonna be drama... when we start hoppin'!!! lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

We dont have to be compensated for nothing......Thats the whole point of what your club brings to the table....It would be easy for a club to pay for one thing compared to paying for a whole show or a kickback....What ever RUTHLESS chooses to sponsor for this we will come out of our pockets thats the whole point...And it wont be as simple as we just meet up at whatever place is selected and do a pot luck... At the kickback 2 years ago there was supposed to be jumpy houses and everyone was gonna pitch but that didnt happen.....So we seee how far the PITCHWe tried that at the kickback 2 years ago at memorial park and we didnt have enough space and the cops came and kicked us out...But the club that chooses the venue and gets a good venue we can have as many people as the venue will hold and the cops cant say shit........And who will attend is everyone that wants to come we all have alot of contacts all the clubs in town I am sure pueblo and denver will come too.. all we have to do is start talking about it and word of mouth will pass around just like it did at the kickback 2 years ago....the whole point it was borught up was that if lowrider dont do a show we can do our own....Dont be scared to step up to the plate out of all the cities and states and clubs I have never seen a CITY do a show or kickback where the whole city pitch to make it happen.....And if denver and pueblo want to get involved we can make it a state thing......Thats just what I think.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> We dont have to be compensated for nothing......Thats the whole point of what your club brings to the table....It would be easy for a club to pay for one thing compared to paying for a whole show or a kickback....What ever RUTHLESS chooses to sponsor for this we will come out of our pockets thats the whole point...And it wont be as simple as we just meet up at whatever place is selected and do a pot luck... At the kickback 2 years ago there was supposed to be jumpy houses and everyone was gonna pitch but that didnt happen.....So we seee how far the PITCHWe tried that at the kickback 2 years ago at memorial park and we didnt have enough space and the cops came and kicked us out...But the club that chooses the venue and gets a good venue we can have as many people as the venue will hold and the cops cant say shit........And who will attend is everyone that wants to come we all have alot of contacts all the clubs in town I am sure pueblo and denver will come too.. all we have to do is start talking about it and word of mouth will pass around just like it did at the kickback 2 years ago....the whole point it was borught up was that if lowrider dont do a show we can do our own....Dont be scared to step up to the plate out of all the cities and states and clubs I have never seen a CITY do a show or kickback where the whole city pitch to make it happen.....And if denver and pueblo want to get involved we can make it a state thing......Thats just what I think.....


I see whut your say'n but I see whut Larry & Roy were say'n too... I got a solution for all that jus dont wanna start talk'n on the boards about it lol we'll do it in person I think you guys will like it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well first when I say compensation,yeah I think we need it. Holding a show is a totally different ball game with much more money involved.If it's a pot luck kind of thing cool, but a show?As far as GT goes I know we only pay $10 a month for dues.Trophies costed us close to $2K for our show and we needed more.We would totally deminish our funds buying trophies alone.As far as nobody pitching for the Jumpy Houses...they were never put up because of the danger from the high winds.I was told they would not have to be paid for if they wasn't used.I'm not gonna boast about what Me,fes,Silviano,or anybody chipped in these past 2 years but believe me it was hundreds.
We didn't have enough space at memorial because the venue was bigger than anticipated,and we got kicked out because of Crushing Games loud shit.But we had a back up plan and private property rented a few blocks away.



We can have a show,but trust me shows of size demand a grip of money and there is always drama about judging.If we had some outside judging I think it would work but just getting the money up for a venue the size of this will be demanding.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Well first when I say compensation,yeah I think we need it. Holding a show is a totally different ball game with much more money involved.If it's a pot luck kind of thing cool, but a show?As far as GT goes I know we only pay $10 a month for dues.Trophies costed us close to $2K for our show and we needed more.We would totally deminish our funds buying trophies alone.As far as nobody pitching for the Jumpy Houses...they were never put up because of the danger from the high winds.I was told they would not have to be paid for if they wasn't used.I'm not gonna boast about what Me,fes,Silviano,or anybody chipped in these past 2 years but believe me it was hundreds.
> We didn't have enough space at memorial because the venue was bigger than anticipated,and we got kicked out because of Crushing Games loud shit.But we had a back up plan and private property rented a few blocks away.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:yesssur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& we one of the smallest clubs (chapter) around other than Most Hated & HITS!!! we only do $20 a month too...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...& we one of the smallest clubs (chapter) around other than Most Hated & HITS!!! we only do $20 a month too...


I hear ya.But if we can all get together and do fundraiser then maybe we will make the money up.I don't think people will be very happy to know thier club dues are gonna be spent on one event.But that's just my opinion.Anything we do is going to cost money unless there are enough sponsors to host the event itself.
Us all just getting together at the Cinco show and figuring something out is a great idea.
:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

We dont have to do a show so would cut the cost of trophies and wouldnt have to worry about judging.....That would leave really entertainment (jumpy house and etc.),the venue, and really food.....RUTHLESS will take one of them by ourselves so that would leave 2 things for everybody else.....and we could probably get the venue for free somewhere so now that only leaves 1 thing.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I see whut your say'n but I see whut Larry & Roy were say'n too... I got a solution for all that jus dont wanna start talk'n on the boards about it lol we'll do it in person I think you guys will like it!!!


Thats coo fes RUTHLESS is down for anything....I am just throwing ideas out there.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure once we are together it will all "Come Together" (No Joto) :thumbsup:


Loving the motivation though :yes:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We would have support from new mexico az if we go to there shows i know alot of riders and hoppers from new mexico and az and down to show suoport but if they have a show they expect the same


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> We would have support from new mexico az if we go to there shows i know alot of riders and hoppers from new mexico and az and down to show suoport but if they have a show they expect the same


joe is right!!! like roll'n always says "support goes both ways" lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I'm sure once we are together it will all "Come Together" (No Joto) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Loving the motivation though :yes:


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah you have to support to get supported.I definately plan on going out there for thier June 9th Show :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah you have to support to get supported.I definately plan on going out there for thier June 9th Show :yes:


which show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> which show?


In NM
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/164936226962316/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> In NM
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/164936226962316/


the flyer doesn't get any bigger? I cant even read it lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew coLOWrado? Come TO thE Dark SiDE........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> the flyer doesn't get any bigger? I cant even read it lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

i say kick back for now i dont do shit all day and when we did our show aT THE flea market 96.1 did almost everything i cam get ahold of people my bro knows the dj from 96.1 and i no he will be down to get something goin we just need a spot springs is almost the perfect place cuz of distance for everyone but we need a spot thats the only thing goin wrong for us and everyones always down for a kick back fuck a show honestly i seen picnics in LRM and thats what we need to do if we have a big picnic like a car show we dont need trophys we dont do this for that we do it cuz we love it and if thats all we got to put our name on the map again then so be it lets do it we can make it big im sure people from NM and AZ wont mind coming just to support and see whos car can try to beat fes in the pit:biggrin: lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> i say kick back for now i dont do shit all day and when we did our show aT THE flea market 96.1 did almost everything i cam get ahold of people my bro knows the dj from 96.1 and i no he will be down to get something goin we just need a spot springs is almost the perfect place cuz of distance for everyone but we need a spot thats the only thing goin wrong for us and everyones always down for a kick back fuck a show honestly i seen picnics in LRM and thats what we need to do if we have a big picnic like a car show we dont need trophys we dont do this for that we do it cuz we love it and if thats all we got to put our name on the map again then so be it lets do it we can make it big im sure people from NM and AZ wont mind coming just to support and *see whos car can try to beat fes in the pit*:biggrin: lol


*I'm charging batteries and taking the Booty Kit off now* hno:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol:thumbsup:


fesboogie said:


> there's gonna be drama... when we start hoppin'!!! lol[/ QUOTE]


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

my too :thumbsup:


Crash1964 said:


> Hey all what's good? I mean it would be nice to see the Ave rollin like it used to be! Damn those were my Golden Years of my youth and teenage years! Man those were good times to roll out in the Cutlass on Supremes bumpin Gthang and lookin for some girls!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicano Park show was on hit after cruz was nice too! Tons of rides out cruzin!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Chicano Park show was on hit after cruz was nice too! Tons of rides out cruzin!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Roy I won't give up my booty for no one LOL


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know how to post pics off my phone. I sent a bunch to Cees maybe he can post them for me.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> I don't know how to post pics off my phone. I sent a bunch to Cees maybe he can post them for me.


That's cool bro I went to chicano park when I was a kid I would like to go back for the show


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Post your phone number and I will text them to you!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Roy I won't give up my booty for no one LOL


:naughty:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Roy I won't give up my booty for no one LOL


What up Larry, you off work today...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up Larry, you off work today...


I'm off texting you now LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lol drinking time in LJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> lol drinking time in LJ


hahahahaha


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

The show on Sat


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

who all is showing at the cinco on the 12th??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> who all is showing at the cinco on the 12th??


We will be there dont know for sure who is showing...How you doing Scott.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Da Booger got in Urban Life Mag....Not much but an honor to me...Until LRM comes out* :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

shulda kept da booger


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> We will be there dont know for sure who is showing...How you doing Scott.....


Wats up Ricky, doin good bro just buildin these cars, i see you changed your signature on here....you bringin your daughters bikes to the show?? not sure wat were bringin either yet, let me know if you wanna meet up and roll down platte in a train!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shulda kept da booger


Yeah I had just about a whole undercarriage for it too :burn:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought that vert regal and couldn't go back to a hardtop......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bought that vert regal and couldn't go back to a hardtop......


Yeah it's definitely a different feeling...I'm thinking of throwing a Big ass hole in the roof....maybe a 44"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You won't fill that convertible Void with a sunroof lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You won't fill that convertible Void with a sunroof lol


I don't want a convertible right now.I'm sure once I do again there will be one out there for me,just figured I'd Blow the Brains outta this one til that day comes.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And speaking of Verts...here's a 63 SS vert for ya Chapo....15 Stacks

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...94854725&set=o.174333742653749&type=1&theater


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I don't want a convertible right now.I'm sure once I do again there will be one out there for me,just figured I'd Blow the Brains outta this one til that day comes.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good price and btw Roy hit up Phillipa on that moon roof he always has them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good price and btw Roy hit up Phillipa on that moon roof he always has them


Yeah I figure he will have one or know where to get one.Problem is having it installed :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back to waiting on shops


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> back to waiting on shops


:yessad:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> :yessad:


 hey roy try AAA uplostry they install my bad on spelling


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> hey roy try AAA uplostry they install my bad on spelling


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah I figure he will have one or know where to get one.Problem is having it installed :banghead:


i got 2 nice 42s mirrored complete i just installed one in the lincoln, you and some homies can do it, just measure twice and cut one its easy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

oh and they asc's


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bought that vert regal and couldn't go back to a hardtop......


too many moths for a vert lately....i fuckin hate moths with a passion :guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> oh and they asc's


Will they work on a 60 with the roof being so slanted?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Roy is vert for sale? Where is it located?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Will they work on a 60 with the roof being so slanted?


42 yes, 44 i would say no cause your roof curves in on the sides by the doors also, just have to custom build some braces from the sides and run drain tubes and the tub will fit just a little thick so will drop the headliner about 2 inches or so maybe a 40 or 42 only anything else is to small and will look way funny


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Da Booger got in Urban Life Mag....Not much but an honor to me...Until LRM comes out* :happysad: :dunno:


 independant sell those? I should get one for carlos' collection


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> independant sell those? I should get one for carlos' collection


Yeah they sell em but i bought the 2 that was at the one on Platte


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

what up co


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

vynetyme said:


>


This ride is clean!!! Good shit homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> too many moths for a vert lately....i fuckin hate moths with a passion :guns:


just put the top up and roll up the windows it's that easy bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO:wave:

not that I'm in a club or have the nicest ride but if you guys do something I'll show up to show some support and hit the BLVD with anyone that wants to cruise after. I'm out almost every weekend doing my thing


----------



## ROTTENAPPLE (Aug 23, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


Maybe trade ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO:wave:
> 
> not that I'm in a club or have the nicest ride but if you guys do something I'll show up to show some support and hit the BLVD with anyone that wants to cruise after. I'm out almost every weekend doing my thing


:h5:thats the spirit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO:wave:
> 
> not that I'm in a club or have the nicest ride but if you guys do something I'll show up to show some support and hit the BLVD with anyone that wants to cruise after. I'm out almost every weekend doing my thing


:thumbsup:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are some piks fom the O'reily's show, up on Powers























































Unfortunately dood wrecked this chevelle, right after the show










The show Winner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO:wave:
> 
> not that I'm in a club or have the nicest ride but if you guys do something I'll show up to show some support and hit the BLVD with anyone that wants to cruise after. I'm out almost every weekend doing my thing


thats the only convertible G body I've ever seen in Colorado that says something bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats the only convertible G body I've ever seen in Colorado that says something bro :thumbsup:


Theres an all white vert Monte factory but a elderly man owns is says he drives it once a year, tried buying it everytime i seen him he says he will die before he sells it....that regal is bad and most deffinately the only one i see cruising all over CO :thumbsup:, hey larry did you get that car here??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> Here are some piks fom the O'reily's show, up on Powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I passed by this show Sunday in the Turd,didn't stop though. :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw that chevelle wrecked on powers, almost had to box some dude that was standing in the middle of the damn street trying to tell me to move out the wayf the accident:nono:fool was buthurt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From this weekends show in Denver...footage by USO Juan from Sho Rollerz


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

looks like a pretty bad ass lil show:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut up Los!!! lol on the pit comment

Roy whenever you ready lol!!!

Phillipa can I get a price on one of the 42" moons?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Theres an all white vert Monte factory but a elderly man owns is says he drives it once a year, tried buying it everytime i seen him he says he will die before he sells it....that regal is bad and most deffinately the only one i see cruising all over CO :thumbsup:, hey larry did you get that car here??


I got that vert regal from Canon texas and the guy who sold it to me wants to buy it back still to this day.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bbbbbuuuuudddyyyyyyyy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Whut up Los!!! lol on the pit comment
> 
> Roy whenever you ready lol!!!
> 
> Phillipa can I get a price on one of the 42" moons?


400 trying to post pictures but got a bad cord so tomorrow


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


> From this weekends show in Denver...footage by USO Juan from Sho Rollerz


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ROY AND FES THIS IS ONE I JUST PUT IN MY LINCOLN 42 AND JUST ABOUT TO PUT THE MATERIAL BACK ON JUST WANTED TO SHOW HOW IT CAME OUT
CAN PUT IN A CUTLASS OR ROYS IMPALAS SOMEONE ON YOUR TEAM IN CO COULD DO IT IN A DAY








































THESE ARE THE 2 FORSALE COMPLETE WITH ROOF SKINS AND RINGS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thought it was just gonna be a lil scuff and shoot.There was a lil more than we bargained for.....But all is well should be painted on Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Luckily I found 2 Big Ass Cows that matched my needs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> ROY AND FES THIS IS ONE I JUST PUT IN MY LINCOLN 42 AND JUST ABOUT TO PUT THE MATERIAL BACK ON JUST WANTED TO SHOW HOW IT CAME OUT
> CAN PUT IN A CUTLASS OR ROYS IMPALAS SOMEONE ON YOUR TEAM IN CO COULD DO IT IN A DAY
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks daddy you guys don't waste no time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> Thanks daddy you guys don't waste no time


Man I'd really like one of these moonroofs in the turd.Maybe after the 12th and that's if I could find someone trustworthy enough to install it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:naughty:


vynetyme said:


> Thought it was just gonna be a lil scuff and shoot.There was a lil more than we bargained for.....But all is well should be painted on Saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> :naughty:


:wave:
What up Jaime


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Man I'd really like one of these moonroofs in the turd.Maybe after the 12th and that's if I could find someone trustworthy enough to install it


Yeah let me know, it's tough cause you gotta trust someone to cut your ride up, and got to look right, but trust me I seen and know what your team could do and like the waterboy you can do it,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good Phillipa and Roy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wats up Ricky, doin good bro just buildin these cars, i see you changed your signature on here....you bringin your daughters bikes to the show?? not sure wat were bringin either yet, let me know if you wanna meet up and roll down platte in a train!!!!!


Good eye....LOL......yea I am bringing my daughters bikes and my daughter will probably cruise my lincoln....Dont know about the monte yet.......Are you guys not going to the 5th of may show in pueblo??? There is a couple of us clubs cruising down there together.....And if your not we can meet up to cruise to the.12th of may show at acacia....


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HEY DENVER RIDERS.. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU FOR A NICE TIME I HAD IN YOUR CITY. THANKS BIGG CEEZ AND THE JUST CASUAL CC FOR SHOWING ME AROUND AND LOTS OF LUV. ILL BE BACK SOON.


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> 400 trying to post pictures but got a bad cord so tomorrow


I'll look out for the pics and how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> ROY AND FES THIS IS ONE I JUST PUT IN MY LINCOLN 42 AND JUST ABOUT TO PUT THE MATERIAL BACK ON JUST WANTED TO SHOW HOW IT CAME OUT
> CAN PUT IN A CUTLASS OR ROYS IMPALAS SOMEONE ON YOUR TEAM IN CO COULD DO IT IN A DAY
> 
> 
> ...


looks good its not for the cutty though I got a 38 or 40 moon for that, I want this for my six...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Nice Pics :thumbsup:


THANK YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R00STER said:


> THANK YOU:thumbsup:



Great meeting you Rooster....right on for the pics! Post pics of your ride when you can.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado!? Hope everthing is going great for everyone!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

was up foolios


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nice Pics :thumbsup:


x2!!! whut where you doin up this way anyways?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat up co


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Heres agood show my homie eppie is having alot of hoppers he said show some support and he will come for our show/picnic if we dont supershow


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here it is august 4 espanola nm


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Been kinda quiet today!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got my pics in the mail from my photo shoot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just got my pics in the mail from my photo shoot


Post em up!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just got my pics in the mail from my photo shoot


:roflmao:Yeah Post em!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

sprayed some of my jams today then ran outta paint called in and they wont have more till tuseday:banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> sprayed some of my jams today then ran outta paint called in and they wont have more till tuseday:banghead:


Didn't they paint your jambs when they painted the car?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Post em up!


alright I'll post em just remember to hate the game and not the player. If you look there is a really nice picture of me cruising. I wanted to accent the booty kit in the pics so we did a shoot on that and then a far away back pic of me cruising showing how I get down. I'd really like to thank my wife and daughter and my niece for believing in me. I want to thank Brian and his lady for running red lights behind me all day when it didn't matter. I'd like to thank Chris and his lady and his two kids for letting me go second in line that time. For more info and to see the article check out your local Pueblo paper it's in the metro section under police beat.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> alright I'll post em just remember to hate the game and not the player. If you look there is a really nice picture of me cruising. I wanted to accent the booty kit in the pics so we did a shoot on that and then a far away back pic of me cruising showing how I get down. I'd really like to thank my wife and daughter and my niece for believing in me. I want to thank Brian and his lady for running red lights behind me all day when it didn't matter. I'd like to thank Chris and his lady and his two kids for letting me go second in line that time. For more info and to see the article check out your local Pueblo paper it's in the metro section under police beat!


We all believe in you bro even when the mughots get tough!! lol THIS IS A CIVIL PENALTY VIOLATION FOR WHICH NO POINTS WILL BE ASSESSED. *We just wanted a picture of that booty kit*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> We all believe in you bro even when the mughots get tough!! lol THIS IS A CIVIL PENALTY VIOLATION FOR WHICH NO POINTS WILL BE ASSESSED. *We just wanted a picture of that booty kit*


Thats a "I need a double whopper wiff Cheese look"


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats a "I need a double whopper wiff Cheese look"


Not to bad if it was an April Fools joke!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Not to bad if it was an April Fools joke!!!!


if it only were


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Were you like...picture me rollin?:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Were you like...picture me rollin?:roflmao:


Yup I was like watch me work this wheel bishes


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> Were you like...picture me rollin?:roflmao:


HaHa good one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Great meeting you Rooster....right on for the pics! Post pics of your ride when you can.


 I SURE WILL


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> x2!!! whut where you doin up this way anyways?


 I WAS THERE FOR A BIG WEDDING AND DANCE..


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

ITS BEEN DEAD UP IN THIS BISH :dunno: WHATS GOOD COLORADO :inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapo said:


> ITS BEEN DEAD UP IN THIS BISH :dunno: WHATS GOOD COLORADO :inout:


Did yous not see da link I posted for the Rag?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> alright I'll post em just remember to hate the game and not the player. If you look there is a really nice picture of me cruising. I wanted to accent the booty kit in the pics so we did a shoot on that and then a far away back pic of me cruising showing how I get down. I'd really like to thank my wife and daughter and my niece for believing in me. I want to thank Brian and his lady for running red lights behind me all day when it didn't matter. I'd like to thank Chris and his lady and his two kids for letting me go second in line that time. For more info and to see the article check out your local Pueblo paper it's in the metro section under police beat.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lil Roy getting his wetsanding on.Car goes to paint tomorrow and Striping Monday.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

San Diego Pics brought to you by Javi!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Lil Roy getting his wetsanding on.Car goes to paint tomorrow and Striping Monday.



Man...the Hulberts dont mess around


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Man...the Hulberts dont mess around


He is a Hernandez, but yeah gotta get tha turd back out in them streets


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Cees for posting the pics brodda! Wish you could have made it!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> He is a Hernandez, but yeah gotta get tha turd back out in them streets



My bad homie, no disrespect. Turd is looking good though, working fast. Looking forward to the finished product. 



Crash1964 said:


> Thanx Cees for posting the pics brodda! Wish you could have made it!



Yessir....wish I could of made it out there also....going to NM this weekend though, like the good ol days! :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> My bad homie, no disrespect. Turd is looking good though, working fast. Looking forward to the finished product.
> \
> 
> 
> ...


No Biggie homie....And yeah the turd coming along....Trying to catch up to yous guys


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> No Biggie homie....And yeah the turd coming along....Trying to catch up to yous guys


Ive got a LONG way to go my brother to get to your guys level ! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics. They got them parked way close to eachother in the first pichno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Runnin red lights and shit. Let'em kno u ain't scared Larry :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> alright I'll post em just remember to hate the game and not the player. If you look there is a really nice picture of me cruising. I wanted to accent the booty kit in the pics so we did a shoot on that and then a far away back pic of me cruising showing how I get down. I'd really like to thank my wife and daughter and my niece for believing in me. I want to thank Brian and his lady for running red lights behind me all day when it didn't matter. I'd like to thank Chris and his lady and his two kids for letting me go second in line that time. For more info and to see the article check out your local Pueblo paper it's in the metro section under police beat.


LMFAO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Mar 25 - 1960 CHEVY IMPALA - $12000 (FOUNTAIN COLORADO) pic


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

need a chevy 350 running if theres any out there hit me up...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R00STER said:


> I WAS THERE FOR A BIG WEDDING AND DANCE..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... the Lakers wanted us, well they got us!!! Nuggets are gonna go H.A.M. on the Lakers!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ... the Lakers wanted us, well they got us!!! Nuggets are gonna go H.A.M. on the Lakers!!!


:h5: gonna be good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :h5: gonna be good


yessur... on another note Anthony came to the house wit a Lousville Cardinals hoodie??? terrible im sure your behind that lol!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Didn't they paint your jambs when they painted the car?


no sir was suppose to be done but never happend


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

As for level thing I am below the pavement when comes to any of the guys on here!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> yessur... on another note Anthony came to the house wit a Lousville Cardinals hoodie??? terrible im sure your behind that lol!!!


:biggrinont be hatin':twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... the Lakers wanted us, well they got us!!! Nuggets are gonna go *H.A.M.* on the Lakers!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Humble as a Mofo?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> no sir was suppose to be done but never happend


Wow :thumbsdown: .....On a Good Note you on it though :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Mar 25 - 1960 CHEVY IMPALA - $12000 (FOUNTAIN COLORADO) pic


I called about this ride....Not worth it..imo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> As for level thing I am below the pavement when comes to any of the guys on here!


Yeah right I seen a few rides jew was looking at


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Roy I thought your new ride was a turn key! Now you have to redo everything? Well I hope everything works out for the best can't wait to see it!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Wow :thumbsdown: .....On a Good Note you on it though :thumbsup:


Ya exactly but my own fault i should of listen to julian he told me it was gonna happen i was suppose to get patterns too julian told me to stay on top if all that and i just blew it off but its my 1st car so o well live and learn


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya exactly but my own fault i should of listen to julian he told me it was gonna happen i was suppose to get patterns too julian told me to stay on top if all that and i just blew it off but its my 1st car so o well live and learn


Hows the rack doggie??? Lets do that shit hit me up bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Roy I thought your new ride was a turn key! Now you have to redo everything? Well I hope everything works out for the best can't wait to see it!


nah Bro was a "Street Car" ....Unplaqueable...Will be nice in about 2 weeks though :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Humble as a Mofo?


kobe should've went and got his scoring title... we gonna humble the purp & yellow!!! bwahahaha 1st round flop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :biggrinont be hatin':twak:


jus say'n lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> kobe should've went and got his scoring title... we gonna humble the purp & yellow!!! bwahahaha 1st round flop


Bet $100 on series?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Bet $100 on series?


nah im cool lol jus talk'n shit gett'n it started!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> jus say'n lol!!!


He stays sharp....reppin the ville always helpslol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> He stays sharp....reppin the ville always helpslol


lol should've rode it out wit UK!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nah im cool lol jus talk'n shit gett'n it started!!!


shit thats a motor!!! im'ma need mines!!! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol should've rode it out wit UK!!! lol


:yessad::tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> shit thats a motor!!! im'ma need mines!!! lol


:yessad:
Between that and tires


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got any ratchet straps I can borrow?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :yessad::tears:


:rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :yessad:
> Between that and tires


shit almost forgot about tires!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> shit almost forgot about tires!!!


I'm needing em like yesterday :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I'm needing em like yesterday :yessad:


x33


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Tires are the least of my worries


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

any one crusing tonight???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah right I seen a few rides jew was looking at


Yea...dont let Javi fool ya...hes gonna bust out with something big next year.....slightly joto!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...dont let Javi fool ya...hes gonna bust out with something big next year.....slightly joto!


you gotta control your tendencies!!! lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!!!! Your crazy Cees!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt co!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado LowS!!?? Well I hope all is well with everyone and making big moves with your rides! Right now I am in the LBC busy with the Navy!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado LowS!!?? Well I hope all is well with everyone and making big moves with your rides! Right now I am in the LBC busy with the Navy!


tell Snoop fa shizzle dizzle when you see him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


>


Sup bro!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Steady Grinding


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup bro!!!


chillen big prez fez gonna go work on hte lac u know


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, I really enjoy seein the update pics of the new ride! Are you painting it another color? Fo show if I get to see SNOOP I will do that for yah!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Steady Grinding


OH SHIT :run:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

trying to stay focused but running out of time quick, layed down 107 oz. of primer today, still looking for my trim pieces but think i may have a line on them finally...hope so:happysad:


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

If anybodys lookin foe some chrome molded a-arms,upper, 63-64 impala.. have a pair came off norms 64, selling cheap, 232-9607 , sorry dont check layitlow often,best bet call r text me thnx


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 472578
> 
> View attachment 472579
> 
> ...


*Looking GOOD Josh!!!
*


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 472578
> 
> View attachment 472579
> 
> ...



Lookin good bro love all this progress everbody is makin CO is on the come up....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

New Mexico bound in the early am....dropping this off...picking up another.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> New Mexico bound in the early am....dropping this off...picking up another.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> New Mexico bound in the early am....dropping this off...picking up another.


Nice ....What jew picking up?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know who the Raiders picked up in the draft picks this year? Been to busy to follow!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone know who the Raiders picked up in the draft picks this year? Been to busy to follow!


Carson Palmer Rds 1 & 2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

They should be on rd 6 by now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> They should be on rd 6 by now?


yeah but they gave up thier best picks for a POS QB so all else is insignificant.......Oh and they will be picking up another POS QB for backup so might as well just roll with another few losing Seasons.....That's what I'm thinking anyways
Go Lakers!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Nice ....What jew picking up?


63 HT from Kenny


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> yeah but they gave up thier best picks for a POS QB so all else is insignificant.......Oh and they will be picking up another POS QB for backup so might as well just roll with another few losing Seasons.....That's what I'm thinking anyways
> Go Lakers!



:thumbsdown: Sucks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> 63 HT from Kenny


Nice....Congrats ....It's a nice ride


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> yeah but they gave up thier best picks for a POS QB so all else is insignificant.......Oh and they will be picking up another POS QB for backup so might as well just roll with another few losing Seasons.....That's what I'm thinking anyways
> Go Lakers!


They trying to get matt leinert i think. Oh and go nuggets


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Nice....Congrats ....It's a nice ride



Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Italiano Guts for da turd .................getting there*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn booo!! Looks good Roy!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn booo!! Looks good Roy!!


Thx dog


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> chillen big prez fez gonna go work on hte lac u know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good deal on your cars Roy & Josh!!! can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn booo!! Looks good Roy!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


can you please post the Broncos draft class? lol go to bed, don't you have a trip tomorrow?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> can you please post the Broncos draft class? lol go to bed, don't you have a trip tomorrow?



lol....im at work...leaving here early from work to go straight to NM


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice thanx big Cees dog! Hey man I am granted a 96 hour leave 8-13.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> lol....im at work...leaving here early from work to go straight to NM


DEDICATION:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice thanx big Cees dog! Hey man I am granted a 96 hour leave 8-13.


Lets plan a weekend we will never remember unless theres pics! 



fesboogie said:


> DEDICATION:thumbsup:



Got to my fam, you guys are taking off with the prize down South....gotta step it up here in town


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lets plan a weekend we will never remember unless theres pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! 719 is tryin'!!! & if you guys plan a weekend LMK!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hows the rack doggie??? Lets do that shit hit me up bro...:thumbsup:


The homie i told u that does all my welding got all sad when i told him i was gonna let u do it he thinks i dont trust his work lol so i told him he can do it so he dont get all sad its not like im in a hurry anyways i wont get my license back till like september or october


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO??? In Dubai now but I will be on the streets of the 719 in about 31 hours....C~YA soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Wut upper COLOWRADO??? In Dubai now but I will be on the streets of the 719 in about 31 hours....C~YA soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper COLOWRADO??? In Dubai now but I will be on the streets of the 719 in about 31 hours....C~YA soon


:wow:travel safe bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper COLOWRADO??? In Dubai now but I will be on the streets of the 719 in about 31 hours....C~YA soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be in Dubai really really soon too?!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys....and crash what you coming to Dubai for....Have you been here before????


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone wants to cruise to pueblo next weekend for the show a few clubs are gonna roll down there we are gonna meet up at the carwash on academy and fountain at around 7 and leave around 730....it would be nice to have a long ass line off lowlows crusing down I-25 and have the big bad SPRINGS show up DEEP....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir! I am in the Navy and goin to be stationed there again. I was there in 2008-09.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha man your lucky Dubai is badass...LOL... Its like the new york of the middle east....they even have a couple lowlows here in the middle east...I lived in Kuwait for 2 years....Are you married??? (no joto)


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kuwait sucks. Oh yeah its a mega city! Qatar is better than Kuwait shit I rather be in Iraq than Kuwait. Yeah I might as well be married.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha man on lived on the economy in kuwait and it was chill big time they have car clubs and shit out there.....they have lamborgini clubs and most of the american be doing the donks and corvettes.....Qatar is coo but kuwait is where its at....LOL....you are not supposed to drink and party but the underground scene is poppin...my wife flew over there 3 times and bought all kinds of bootleg purse, belts, shades , shoes and other shit


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well welcome home have fun in Springs and Ptown! I will neva go to Kuwait again.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Well welcome home have fun in Springs and Ptown! I will neva go to Kuwait again.


Thanks man.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wish I wasn't outta town for Cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*It don't stop !









*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2 weeks until it's in this condition again!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Man Roy shes bad ass dont look like it needed much work thou maybe the pics are just good quality but looks bad in that last pic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Man Roy shes bad ass dont look like it needed much work thou maybe the pics are just good quality but looks bad in that last pic


The last pic is when it was fresh and didn't even have the bottom Sgt bars or hood on it yet......It will look that nice again.....Very soon :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I no u roy its gonna look better then that u dont gotta lie lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I no u roy its gonna look better then that u dont gotta lie lol


Chit homie I'm yust trying to keep up.Yous Ballerz are off the chain and hard to keep up wit!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

where is the pueblo cinco show held at?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

When and where are the shows this year for Cinco? Springs, Denver, and Ptown? Thanx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> *It don't stop !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a straight baller rite there! and you are trying to keep up with us.

What ever. :facepalm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from Chuck , J and mines adventure yesterday in New Mexico. 








Cesar from Impalas Car Club 64 going down to New Mexico...








On our way to NM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

In Southern Albuquerque at Kens house from Prestigious CC








Kens clean ass 62 vert








J n Chuck checking out the 63








Kenny got too much money








J taking his 63 out on a test drive


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's the rest of the pics??? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Where's the rest of the pics??? lol


nevermind!!! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

All loaded up (this shit was a chore! ) 








Headed back to Denver








Stopped in Trinidad....wonder if they have some 13 inch white walls








Gassin up and stoppin for dinner


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that 64 looked clean was it just a trade


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that 64 looked clean was it just a trade


Nah ....Ken bought it...we were just helping Ken out by delivering it since we were gonna be down there anyway.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:worship:Kens got Roy style money lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Nah ....Ken bought it...we were just helping Ken out by delivering it since we were gonna be down there anyway.


yeah right


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> yeah right[/QUOT
> 
> yeah right what ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Meant to quote Josh(lacwood)
Ken has Sean/Larry kinda Monies....I have normal loot


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that the homies 64 from Impalas CC?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Turd getting ready to get it's Shine on!










*


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

got this in the springs my CO homies 4500





















needs interior redone.350/350 runs good.13x7 chinas.got dual glass packs on it.hit me up for info text or call 719 930 6787


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :worship:Kens got Roy style money lol


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Is that the homies 64 from Impalas CC?


Yes sir.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Meant to quote Josh(lacwood)
> Ken has Sean/Larry kinda Monies....I have normal loot


I wonder what the name for my monies is......absent:dunno:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Meant to quote Josh(lacwood)
> Ken has Sean/Larry kinda Monies....I have normal loot


I wish i had "normal" loot. :tears:


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> All loaded up (this shit was a chore! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for mobbin down there with me bigceez and chuck.. I appreciate it. Love the 63 but would've loved to bring home the 62 vert! Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Meant to quote Josh(lacwood)
> Ken has Sean/Larry kinda Monies....I have normal loot


Hey Hey why you draggin me in that mix?? BTW I'm working on my turd too I'll post it once it's out LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Hey why you draggin me in that mix?? BTW I'm working on my turd too I'll post it once it's out LOL
> 
> View attachment 473772


You a fool for that one lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Wet Turd
*

















*Back to a dull Turd
*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Then dropped off to the Man for Striping and Leafing










*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nice roy!!!


thx Fes


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Wish i had time like dat roy, lookin proper


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Wish i had time like dat roy, lookin proper


Thx Josh ...just trying to Rep my Family with pride Brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Jays303 said:


> Thanks again for mobbin down there with me bigceez and chuck.. I appreciate it. Love the 63 but would've loved to bring home the 62 vert! Lol


anytime..had fun brother


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Thx Josh ...just trying to Rep my Family with pride Brother


:h5: im hoping to get mine painted by this weekend, carlos been on vacation


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :h5: im hoping to get mine painted by this weekend, carlos been on vacation


:thumbsup:....Hell yeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not bad Roy will it be done by the show in Springs on the 12th


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> not bad Roy will it be done by the show in Springs on the 12th


That's what I'm shooting for


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if I'm off I'll drive the 57 rag down there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *Wet Turd
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Chit homie I'm yust trying to keep up.Yous Ballerz are off the chain and hard to keep up wit!


thats everyone on here but me lol im far from ballin lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I wonder what the name for my monies is......absent:dunno:


:roflmao:
at least u got monies to give a name shit i dont even have that


JM6386 said:


> I wish i had "normal" loot. :tears:


me too if that means having a 62 63 and now a 60 all bad ass means sign me up:thumbsup:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE CAR IS IN NEW MEXICO 

LINK 


[h=3]FOR SALE 1959 CHEVY BROOKEWOOD WAGON[/h]


----------



## 80kos (Jan 26, 2012)

What's up Colorado ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Are Jew F'n serious????
Why can I never find a sweet deal like this???






*


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> *Are Jew F'n serious????
> Why can I never find a sweet deal like this???
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

idk what happend to my facebook so if *ANYONE *needs to get a hold of me hit me up on here or shoot me a text *MY NUMBER IS AT THE BOTTOM*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sweet deal on that 58


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :scrutinize:


Did jew get the message about the meeting Bro?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Did jew get the message about the meeting Bro?


Nuggets looking overmatched so far but maybe some better luck at home
Yeah i got it, didnt recognize the number doh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Nuggets looking overmatched so far but maybe some better luck at home
> Yeah i got it, didnt recognize the number doh


I'll give the Nuggets 1 game
It was Jimmy's Number (New VP)


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll give the Nuggets 1 game
> It was Jimmy's Number (New VP)


congrats to big jim dog on the vp:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> where is the pueblo cinco show held at?


X2 and also wanted to make sure that it is on Saturday because someone at work told me it was on Sunday. also what time it starts and does it cost to get in and what it cost. I'm asking this info for a friend


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

LFTED84 said:


> X2 and also wanted to make sure that it is on Saturday because someone at work told me it was on Sunday. also what time it starts and does it cost to get in and what it cost. I'm asking this info for a friend


It's Saturday. Think its starts at 11 after the parade. Free to get in and I believe $25 a car. Parade also has an entry fee, not sure how much.
It's at the Cinto Sol rec center on Erie st. on the eastside off of 8th or 4th, either one.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> It's Saturday. Think its starts at 11 after the parade. Free to get in and I believe $25 a car. Parade also has an entry fee, not sure how much.
> It's at the Cinto Sol rec center on Erie st. on the eastside off of 8th or 4th, either one.


thanks for the info homie.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I'll give the Nuggets 1 game
> It was Jimmy's Number (New VP)


It got interesting towards the end at least:happysad:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Goodmorning coloRadO lowriders ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER is having a bbq on sat instead of showing, we might have a couple cars there but the majority of us will be at city park. Everybody is more then welcome to come join we will be starting around 12 so we hope to see everybody there. My number is 994-1738 if anybody needs directions


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> It got interesting towards the end at least:happysad:


Yeah it did



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Goodmorning coloRadO lowriders ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER is having a bbq on sat instead of showing, we might have a couple cars there but the majority of us will be at city park. Everybody is more then welcome to come join we will be starting around 12 so we hope to see everybody there. My number is 994-1738 if anybody needs directions


Wish I could be there Chuck but Imma be in Denver the whole weekend.I will copy and text this to our other Members though bRO.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Yeah it didWish I could be there Chuck but Imma be in Denver the whole weekend.I will copy and text this to our other Members though bRO.


ok sounds good I hope it was like the bbq we had a few years ago when all you guys from springs came down


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> *Are Jew F'n serious????
> Why can I never find a sweet deal like this???
> 
> 
> ...


truly we the only folks that want and pay dumb ass prices for impala's..they are not big any-more to folks with money but if you got a 60 to early 70,s Mopar its worth more then you think and 40 to 50 buick caddie. that is where the resale money is


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Goodmorning coloRadO lowriders ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER is having a bbq on sat instead of showing, we might have a couple cars there but the majority of us will be at city park. Everybody is more then welcome to come join we will be starting around 12 so we hope to see everybody there. My number is 994-1738 if anybody needs directions


I'll roll by


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> ok sounds good I hope it was like the bbq we had a few years ago when all you guys from springs came down


That would be cool...Was nice that year.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Goodmorning coloRadO lowriders ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER is having a bbq on sat instead of showing, we might have a couple cars there but the majority of us will be at city park. Everybody is more then welcome to come join we will be starting around 12 so we hope to see everybody there. My number is 994-1738 if anybody needs directions


MAJESTICS will be there!!! let us know whut we need to bring!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good COLORADO!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> MAJESTICS will be there!!! let us know whut we need to bring!!!


Id like to be there but hopefully ill be in da paint booth :x:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Id like to be there but hopefully ill be in da paint booth :x:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


you comin down ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> you comin down ceez


Wish I could bROther....Tiff is working with Impalas Magazine up in Greeley so I will be at the El Vago show.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*








A taste......Struggling Strong !*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *A taste......Struggling Strong !*



SHNAP...who did the leafing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> SHNAP...who did the leafing?


Thee Man Chuckie....Still there....3 day yob....He's being paid generously...I have to Rob someone hno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Thee Man Chuckie....Still there....3 day yob....He's being paid generously...I have to Rob someone hno:


DAMN....looking GOOD!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN....looking GOOD!


Pushing Homie...Pushing....it's gonna be a short week :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Pushing Homie...Pushing....it's gonna be a short week :happysad:


You work fast homie, Im gonna need your help on my ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You work fast homie, Im gonna need your help on my ride


Not me ...All the guys putting in OT on a short notice....Like Jose on Paint,Randy on Guts,Chuckie on Leafing and Striping,J&S polishing,the mechanic,and can't forget Classic Industries.....Me....chit I only got the drive :happysad:
But thanks....just trying to get her out asap


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Not me ...All the guys putting in OT on a short notice....Like Jose on Paint,Randy on Guts,Chuckie on Leafing and Striping,J&S polishing,the mechanic,and can't forget Classic Industries.....Me....chit I only got the drive :happysad:
> But thanks....just trying to get her out asap



:thumbsup: Im laggin then...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup: Im laggin then...


Nah dog I'm just going broke quick because of my impatience


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Nah dog I'm just going broke quick because of my impatience



Shoot...ive been broke


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro...how could i get ahold of chuckee to do my leafing???


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin good Roy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your gonna have 35k in dat bish real quick Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Lookin good!!


Thanks



HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Looks good bro...how could i get ahold of chuckee to do my leafing???


Thanks and you just gotta go see him in person.he's offa Delta and Hancock


JM6386 said:


> Lookin good Roy.


Thx joe



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Your gonna have 35k in dat bish real quick Roy


You aint lying....close to 30 now and could still see 5 more going into her in time :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Serious???Those are fawkin Work Trucks guys!!
Making us all look bad as Car Clubs.
Just say no to Sticker Clubs* :nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen a lot of plaque clubs put stickers on their tow trucks Maybe I shuld put one on mine LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I seen a lot of plaque clubs put stickers on their tow trucks Maybe I shuld put one on mine LOL


These weren't Plaqued clubs though,you can tell they was trying.
And jes I thought about a sticker on mine but never that big where it would give people false impressions of the Truck repping.And if you look on that Crushing Game one it says Truck Edition on top.........................oh and Colorados Finest Car Club on bottom LMFAO... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> These weren't Plaqued clubs though,you can tell they was trying.
> And jes I thought about a sticker on mine but never that big where it would give people false impressions of the Truck repping.And if you look on that Crushing Game one it says Truck Edition on top.........................oh and Colorados Finest Car Club on bottom LMFAO... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Maybe if they had rims at least....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> These weren't Plaqued clubs though,you can tell they was trying.
> And jes I thought about a sticker on mine but never that big where it would give people false impressions of the Truck repping.And if you look on that Crushing Game one it says Truck Edition on top.........................oh and Colorados Finest Car Club on bottom LMFAO... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Oh I see I thought it was a like a tow truck deal and just advertisement not reppin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just think they haven't put on thier rims yet.But damn homie had a Big Ass sticker before he even got plates on his...He had temp tags :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats called doing it Big Roy style. They bought the truck and the sticker place was on the way to the plates place from there it's off to the rim shop to the stereo shop and off to pinstriping and leafing them turds are gonna look dope.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats called doing it Big Roy style. They bought the truck and the sticker place was on the way to the plates place from there it's off to the rim shop to the stereo shop and off to pinstriping and leafing them turds are gonna look dope.


LMFAO
Yous a fool with that...lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats called doing it Big Roy style. They bought the truck and the sticker place was on the way to the plates place from there it's off to the rim shop to the stereo shop and off to pinstriping and leafing them turds are gonna look dope.


:rofl:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy the up dates looks good man!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy the up dates looks good man!


:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Goodmorning coloRadO lowriders ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTHERN COLORADO CHAPTER is having a bbq on sat instead of showing, we might have a couple cars there but the majority of us will be at city park. Everybody is more then welcome to come join we will be starting around 12 so we hope to see everybody there. My number is 994-1738 if anybody needs directions


Where's this gonna be? LJ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Where's this gonna be? LJ?


In Pueblo foo why would the Pueblo Rollerz chapter come to LJ to have a bbq lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> Where's this gonna be? LJ?


Pueblo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In Pueblo foo why would the Pueblo Rollerz chapter come to LJ to have a bbq lol


Fuck idk lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In Pueblo foo why would the Pueblo Rollerz chapter come to LJ to have a bbq lol


cuz u guys got some nice laid back parks hahaha:dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In Pueblo foo why would the Pueblo Rollerz chapter come to LJ to have a bbq lol


:rofl: what time you starting on your way to Pueblo bro? I might not leave at the same time as you but I'll catch up with you up there and kick it with you guys


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What up fes hows the cars coming along


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

What's good?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Turd getting ready to get it's Shine on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> :rofl: what time you starting on your way to Pueblo bro? I might not leave at the same time as you but I'll catch up with you up there and kick it with you guys


I already talked to you but if you roll we'll be 5 turds deep


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I already talked to you but if you roll we'll be 5 turds deep



Thats prison pillow talk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

pics of the 60 Roy??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

More pictures of your painted car Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thats prison pillow talk


Homie love


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> More pictures of your painted car Roy





BigCeez said:


> pics of the 60 Roy??


Going in for more clear Monday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Going in for more clear Monday



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Chuckie went off.....sick man!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Chuckie went off.....sick man!


Look at the pic on FB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Look at the pic on FB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice I like


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice I like


Thanks dog just trying to go outside the box...Never seen a loud 60 before....Well besides Skys the Limit ....but that is on another level


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 32 guests)*

*vynetyme* *
*most_known_27 *
*Are you fucking serious?I put that on everything I love I didn't edit that number.........Get your asses in here and talk mofos!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 48 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 46 guests)

vynetyme* 
most_known_27 
Sign in Bastards~!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy chit meng...youre serious... 
There are currently 38 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 36 guests)


BigCeez
most_known_27


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Holy chit meng...youre serious...
> There are currently 38 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 36 guests)
> 
> 
> ...


Who be all deez peoples?












Pic from phone


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Who be all deez peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol damn


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

JM6386
fesboogie




:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> JM6386
> fesboogie
> ...


sup joe!!! you gonna be @ the park tomorrow?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


>


:wow: gonna be NICE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wow: gonna be NICE


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Jus wanted to thank SoCo Rollerz Only for throwing a real chill BBQ had a good time & the rest of the Majestics & the faM's had a good time too!!! It was nice seein' all the Rollerz, Most Hated C.C., Scottie & HITS, Beto & everyone else!!! shit we gotta hit Pueblo more often!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

got a couple pics I'll post them tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...Jus wanted to thank SoCo Rollerz Only for throwing a real chill BBQ had a good time & the rest of the Majestics & the faM's had a good time too!!! It was nice seein' all the Rollerz, Most Hated C.C., Scottie & HITS, Beto & everyone else!!! shit we gotta hit Pueblo more often!!!


no pics :dunno: 
I spent all day blocking on cadi...goes in the booth at 9 tomorrow morning:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> no pics :dunno:
> I spent all day blocking on cadi...goes in the booth at 9 tomorrow morning:cheesy:


im pretty tired honestly but cant wait to see your pics tomorrow!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

doubled up...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> got a couple pics I'll post them tomorrow!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

vynetyme said:


> Who be all deez peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is all the people peeking into the topic to see what a legend like yourself is going to do next.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It was good seeing everyone and Fes what a suprise LOL. Thanx ROLLERZ u guys put it down on the bbq it was cool


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

only got to see a few people from Rollerz Only and it was nice talking with yous guys and thanks for the invite I just wish I could have made it back before yous were cleaning up to leave when I seen yous last when I went by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It was good seeing everyone and Fes what a suprise LOL. Thanx ROLLERZ u guys put it down on the bbq it was cool


lol right!!! gotta make it down south more often!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> only got to see a few people from Rollerz Only and it was nice talking with yous guys and thanks for the invite I just wish I could have made it back before yous were cleaning up to leave when I seen yous last when I went by


seen you roll'n by right before we left!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It was good seeing everyone and Fes what a suprise LOL. Thanx ROLLERZ u guys put it down on the bbq it was cool


 Thanks larry and the most hated crew for makin it down you guys have some beautiful cars and its nice to see you guys drive them.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol right!!! gotta make it down south more often!!![/QUOTEWhats up fes i just wanted to say thankyou for you and your club makin it down, send me some pics of the six!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> fesboogie said:
> 
> 
> > lol right!!! gotta make it down south more often!!![/QUOTEWhats up fes i just wanted to say thankyou for you and your club makin it down, send me some pics of the six!
> ...


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wats up colowrado had fun yesterday cruised hopped good seeing everyone there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Thanks larry and the most hated crew for makin it down you guys have some beautiful cars and its nice to see you guys drive them.


Right on chuck we'll do it again hopefully sooner than later


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I had fun yesterday. It was a nice ass day to have a bbq too.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...Jus wanted to thank SoCo Rollerz Only for throwing a real chill BBQ had a good time & the rest of the Majestics & the faM's had a good time too!!! It was nice seein' all the Rollerz, Most Hated C.C., Scottie & HITS, Beto & everyone else!!! shit we gotta hit Pueblo more often!!!


Thanks Rollerz Only for the hospitality and good company...cant wait to do it again...Good to meet you in person Larry, killer ride bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? Hope everything is going good with everyone! Roy your car is looking good you are going to be killing it this summer! Do any of you know of anything happening shows, etc this next weekend?


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

pueblo put it dwn with cars yesterday good shows n good cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> It is all the people peeking into the topic to see what a legend like yourself is going to do next.


gtfo with that...lol



Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado? Hope everything is going good with everyone! Roy your car is looking good you are going to be killing it this summer! Do any of you know of anything happening shows, etc this next weekend?


Thanks...and only show to think about This next Weekend is in Downtown Springs @ Acacia parrk



MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:thumbsup:
Wish I coulda been there ....Bet it was the chit


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How wat the tourney Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> How wat the tourney Roy?


Not Good at all....Nice to be back though :happysad:


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

Anybody need to get rid of some chrome 13s?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

colo64imp said:


> pueblo put it dwn with cars yesterday good shows n good cars


X 100......Had a great time....Over 150 entries and RUTHLESS won 5 awards... Lookin forward to next weekend....Will post pics later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for coming through on that ROLL'N vid Fes I appreciate your time Bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> X 100......Had a great time....Over 150 entries and RUTHLESS won 5 awards... Lookin forward to next weekend....Will post pics later


*PICS!*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

had fun at the show yesterday man it was a hot bitch down there lol think i lost 2 pounds just from the heat aint complaining bout that but damn lol and fes lol that was pretty funny how u said we got more cars in pueblo then springs hopefully this coming weekend we will have even for i no for sure 2 more maybe 3:dunno: but damn i wanted to cruz to the ROLLERS bbq but they didnt do trophys till like 7 sorry guys wish we could of went


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> gtfo with that...lol
> 
> 
> Thanks...and only show to think about This next Weekend is in Downtown Springs @ Acacia parrk
> ...



The Rollerz bbq was good the show not so good. No offense to anyone but there was a lot of project rides in the show and there was some nice ones.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The Rollerz bbq was good the show not so good. No offense to anyone but there was a lot of project rides in the show and there was some nice ones.


Sucks to see project rides in shows.I can understand wanting to support but don't put your project in a show!!!
Other car cultures already talk chit about how ghetto we are..
If yous wanna support you can always donate....I have done it multiple times.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

i think its cool to have ur cars in the shows that ur still building but have some kinda standards like there was some hondas there that were beaters thats not cool i no RUTHLESS dont got 60k cars shit we dont even got 10k cars but out cars at least got juice paint rims and are clean but gotta agree no project rides in a show i remember adan having his frame on a trailer it wasnt in the show but it gave u a lil taste of what hes working on thats was coo and made u think bout all the work he was doing like rick said we took 5 throphys 2 being bikes so 3 of our cars placed speaking of which i wanna send gongrats to ricky for winning 1st in the 90s class 1st with his bike in semi coustom and 3rd with his other bike in full coustom also wanna send out congrats to gary for winning 3rd in 80s street class and rudy for 2nd in classic class


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Sucks to see project rides in shows.I can understand wanting to support but don't put your project in a show!!!
> Other car cultures already talk chit about how ghetto we are..
> If yous wanna support you can always donate....I have done it multiple times.


donating is a great idea if u aint gonna show and it shows respect as well as the support we were talkin bout goin to vegas to support if we cant take a few cars and just being there in our shirts i member seeing someone bring a big ass bottle of patron to a show and gave it to the people throwing the show lol that works too hahah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Sucks to see project rides in shows.I can understand wanting to support but don't put your project in a show!!!
> Other car cultures already talk chit about how ghetto we are..
> If yous wanna support you can always donate....I have done it multiple times.


Ya I mean I'm not trying to act like I have the best car out there but you know what I mean Roy I wanna go see clean decent cars I'm not saying they have to look like Cherry 64 but atleast be decent and you can tell the owner is going in the right direction with the car, and Los having a 60k car or a 10k car has nothing to do with it I seen cars that were 4500 dollar cars but clean


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I love seeing projects but seeing them posted up like they're the shit sucks. Line them up somewhere else at least and put the $20-$30 registration toward paint or something.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's all the pics from this weekend?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

With paint, interior, and chrome prices goin up its hard to clean a car up for less than $5k...imo....shit even 13 chinas are goin up in price, its nice to have a car you can show but id rather dump $25 in my tank and ride than sit at a show with cars that arent up to standards for a $10 tropohy...for the ones who put our heart and soul in this to show up at a show and put me next to a primed juiced car with stock guts is disrespectful, my car isnt flawless but i take pride in my shit and always tryin to step it up a notch!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Where's all the pics from this weekend?


I didn't take any pics the one I posted a friends girlfriend took and he sent it to me


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I mean I'm not trying to act like I have the best car out there but you know what I mean Roy I wanna go see clean decent cars I'm not saying they have to look like Cherry 64 but atleast be decent and you can tell the owner is going in the right direction with the car, and Los having a 60k car or a 10k car has nothing to do with it I seen cars that were 4500 dollar cars but clean



Ya i no what u mean homie that's probably around the range of our cars lol but thats what i mean by have some standards at least
@scotty u right pimpin its hard to do anything now a days unless u got money or a dicent job


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RICKY WHERES THEM PICS FOOLIO!?!? lol everyones waitin


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The only cars there that was really trashy was the little rice burners that they had there....all the lowriders that they had there were half way decent had a couple really nice ones.....Aint no one around here can hold there nose in there air and hate on other guys....I dont care what anyone say you aint building a half way decent ride for 4500...brand new hydro setup is gonna run you 2500....interior at least 1500.....paint 2500.....and thats just to begin with..


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya thats true but even after that the cars only worth about 4500 cuz everyone knows u aint bout to get back what u put into a cars


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya thats true but even after that the cars only worth about 4500 cuz everyone knows u aint bout to get back what u put into a cars


Ya thats what I meant I mean after the fact it's worth 4500 but like I said no hate intended guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*And here I thought I stayed in a nice Hood.





















http://www.krdo.com/news/31021343/detail.html

*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

^^The neighbors seen you with another lowrider and said lets get gangster like that guy:tongue:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

video from this weekend!
http://www.youtube.com/embed/7qn939gyAUA


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks for coming through on that ROLL'N vid Fes I appreciate your time Bro


it's all good, it aint no thang!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> had fun at the show yesterday man it was a hot bitch down there lol think i lost 2 pounds just from the heat aint complaining bout that but damn lol and fes lol that was pretty funny how u said we got more cars in pueblo then springs hopefully this coming weekend we will have even for i no for sure 2 more maybe 3:dunno: but damn i wanted to cruz to the ROLLERS bbq but they didnt do trophys till like 7 sorry guys wish we could of went


hadn't seen that many cars from Ruthless at the same time in a minute!!! you guys looked good out there congrats!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> hadn't seen that many cars from Ruthless at the same time in a minute!!! you guys looked good out there congrats!!!


Thanks Fes we have about 7 more rides.....Couple of em should be out this season....On a side note I talked to Gasper and he said that pre reg is over and they are going to have a couple hundred cars so to show up early to make sure your club can park together.....He also said to show up on the Tejon and Platte side...cars are $25 and bikes are $15...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


Chapo:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Chapo:dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Pics from the hop!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> video from this weekend!
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/7qn939gyAUA


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Pics from the hop!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ROTTENAPPLE (Aug 23, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


I do a clean azz 63 Ht 505-659-7863


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Gonna look GOOD with the Oxblood color in em!
*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Roy you on a mission :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Roy you on a mission :wow:


It's almost D-Day brother :happysad:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fezz u hoppin the cutty on weekend for show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Fezz u hoppin the cutty on weekend for show


im only gonna be at the show for like an hour... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> im only gonna be at the show for like an hour... lol


ta huh?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> ta huh?


that show aint for us... lol!!! we decided months ago we weren't showing at this show...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that show aint for us... lol!!! we decided months ago we weren't showing at this show...


I understand :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Coming soon to a Street or Show near you.
*


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lookin sick hey colorado wats going down in springs my homie eppie is thinking on coming to cinco in springs with three hopper but he wants as much hoppers as possible


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Lookin sick hey colorado wats going down in springs my homie eppie is thinking on coming to cinco in springs with three hopper but he wants as much hoppers as possible


Maybe an afterhop at a seperate location would be ideal


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I know denver has about 5 cars lets try to make it happen


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I understand :yessad:


no hate though may'be we jus' on one right now lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Coming soon to a Street or Show near you.
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Lookin sick hey colorado wats going down in springs my homie eppie is thinking on coming to cinco in springs with three hopper but he wants as much hoppers as possible


He might as well wait till City Wide Show!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

City Wide Show? When and where is that?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this is whut we did at the show in Pueblo... play wit' the kids no disrespect to the peeps that showed out there couple clubs looked good but overall it could've been better!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> City Wide Show? When and where is that?


really?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

get use to it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HaHa (in jezzy adlib voice)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Most Hated never dissapoints


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice vert Ace does he want to sell it!? Lol! Nice pics Fes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice vert Ace does he want to sell it!? Lol! Nice pics Fes!


thank you sir!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


>


\


They killin it!! Good pics man!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> \
> 
> 
> They killin it!! Good pics man!!


Thanks brotha and yes they are!!! they put La Junta on the map years ago!!! lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks brotha and yes they are!!! they put La Junta on the map years ago!!! lol


HAHA YESSIR!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> HAHA YESSIR!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

not sure if they were all Rollerz Only but they had a gang of bikes there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Beto rolled threw real quick!!! Show September 15th mark it in your calendars!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the hospitality Rollerz!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

came back down to Springs and seen the old homie drivin' this...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Old pic from Chapo's wedding!!! thats how to represent!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Fes!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :banghead:


you gonna kill it this year brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Nice pics Fes!


thanks bro!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> He might as well wait till City Wide Show!!!


We was told there is no hop at this show?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

There should be a cash prize for single double ,and radical it cost alot to maintain a hopper and gas to get there anyone have gaspers number but newmexici down to take trip this weekend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> There should be a cash prize for single double ,and radical it cost alot to maintain a hopper and gas to get there anyone have gaspers number but newmexici down to take trip this weekend


719-330-2853


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> thanks bro!!!


what's up fes it looks like you need to charge your batteries this week that way you don't need to put a baby elephant in the trunk


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up fes it looks like you need to charge your batteries this week that way you don't need to put a baby elephant in the trunk


He already has an adult elephant lol charge up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up fes it looks like you need to charge your batteries this week that way you don't need to put a baby elephant in the trunk


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> He already has an adult elephant lol charge up


whutever it takes!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol


dont worry there are plenty of floaters out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> dont worry there are plenty of floaters out there


:dunno:
What ya mean Dog?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Talked to gasper he said 150 prize money if more than 5 come more money


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Mcgee was killin it tonight, we aint dead yet!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> Talked to gasper he said 150 prize money if more than 5 come more money


where is this going down need more info


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> dont worry there are plenty of floaters out there


believe me it don't float like that!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Mcgee was killin it tonight, we aint dead yet!


yeah he was makin' Bynum look bad!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Talked to gasper he said 150 prize money if more than 5 come more money


Shit wit' Eppies lil' truck Gasper might as well write him the check now lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> where is this going down need more info


Colo Springs Acacia Park saturday the 12th... etc.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hes got truck and 64 double pump 62 single pump and car dancer wheres troys toy ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Hes got truck and 64 double pump 62 single pump and car dancer wheres troys toy ?


I ain't seen Troy's Toy even before my car was gone... jus' say'n not sure whut those guys are up to...


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shop call lol anyone have showtime 8 in torpedo yellow bent cylynder need by friday night


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Shop call lol anyone have showtime 8 in torpedo yellow bent cylynder need by friday night


I dont bro...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> hadn't seen that many cars from Ruthless at the same time in a minute!!! you guys looked good out there congrats!!!


ya thanks fes we tryin to make a come back we a small club but we tryin to keep it tight just need a yob so i can throw some more money into my car so i can keep up wit u ballers shit im thinkin bout getting down wit the cartels:biggrin: lol jk


vynetyme said:


> Maybe an afterhop at a seperate location would be ideal


:thumbsup:



fesboogie said:


> came back down to Springs and seen the old homie drivin' this...


thats the homie shawn man that color is almost the exact same as mine and he beat me to it i want some all golds shit and gold leaf:tears: hes coo as shit thou he kick it wit julian a lot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got 2 tires Tempest 95% tread on them 155/80/13 WW
Came off the back of my ride $50 takes em
hmu
Still got nipples on em

Click on pics for bigger pics













*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

They talking about snow Saturday ...high in the 40s:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> They talking about snow Saturday ...high in the 40s:thumbsdown:


That's Colorado weather for you bro! No bueno!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Roy the 60 came out clean bro!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

the show for this weekend has been canceled it is going to be rescheduled sometime in june


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

cold hard cash said:


> the show for this weekend has been canceled it is going to be rescheduled sometime in june


the springs acacia park show??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

couple pics from this weekend at the shop, getting there slowly


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478121
> 
> View attachment 478122


WOW...looks GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I want them tires Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from El Vago Show this weekend in Greeley.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

lacwood said:


> the springs acacia park show??


Acacia park


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478121
> 
> View attachment 478122


Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> WOW...looks GOOD





HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Looks good bro :thumbsup:


Thanks guys, for some reason i couldnt get the last pics any bigger...dont really show the flake, but in person its pretty dope


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah looks good Josh. And yeah I just talked to Gasper. Show is going to be in June possibly the 9th or 10th at a different location.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478121
> 
> View attachment 478122


Damn, lookin good! Like the color.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478121
> 
> View attachment 478122


Looks good:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait to throw down some paint on this 69. Hopefully my
patch panels will be here sometime this week..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> :banghead:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

13X7 DAYTONS WITH FRESH BUFFS WITH THE VOGUE LINE AND ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS.THERE FOR MY 87 MONTE CARLO LS AT THE SHOP GETTING THE ROOF CUT OFF AND WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE INSTALLED!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 478238
> 13X7 DAYTONS WITH FRESH BUFFS WITH THE VOGUE LINE AND ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS.THERE FOR MY 87 MONTE CARLO LS AT THE SHOP GETTING THE ROOF CUT OFF AND WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE INSTALLED!:thumbsup:


You guys are all ballers!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You guys are all ballers!


:nono:FRUGAL SHOPPERS I PAYED MORE FOR MY TIRES THEN MY DAYTONS.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> :nono:FRUGAL SHOPPERS I PAYED MORE FOR MY TIRES THEN MY DAYTONS.


:roflmao: Frugal...lol...I like that.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> :biggrin:



Hows everything going brother?!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GOOD BRO HAD A MEMBER GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB WHILE STILL IN OURS.THEN TRYS TO COME TO OUR MEETING AFTER I TOLD HIM IT WASN'T A GOOD IDEA.MADE HIM SELF LOOK LIKE A FOOL.I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THAT KIND OF PERSON.:buttkick:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> GOOD BRO HAD A MEMBER GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB WHILE STILL IN OURS.THEN TRYS TO COME TO OUR MEETING AFTER I TOLD HIM IT WASN'T A GOOD IDEA.MADE HIM SELF LOOK LIKE A FOOL.I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THAT KIND OF PERSON.:buttkick:



Wow...that sucks bro...sorry to hear that...you know I gotta ask what club! lol


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 478238
> 13X7 DAYTONS WITH FRESH BUFFS WITH THE VOGUE LINE AND ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS.THERE FOR MY 87 MONTE CARLO LS AT THE SHOP GETTING THE ROOF CUT OFF AND WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE INSTALLED!:thumbsup:


Cant wait to see dat bish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478112
> View attachment 478113
> View attachment 478114
> 
> ...


Lokking GOOD Josh



TWEEDY said:


> Roy the 60 came out clean bro!


Thx Brother



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn I want them tires Roy


Come get em...Tires are expensive nowdays I figure this was a deal 



RO 4 LIFE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx Renzo



bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 478238
> 13X7 DAYTONS WITH FRESH BUFFS WITH THE VOGUE LINE AND ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS.THERE FOR MY 87 MONTE CARLO LS AT THE SHOP GETTING THE ROOF CUT OFF AND WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE INSTALLED!:thumbsup:


too many Monies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

77montecarlo719 said:


> Yeah looks good Josh. And yeah I just talked to Gasper. Show is going to be in June possibly the 9th or 10th at a different location.


They always seem to Fawk that show up.I thought it was the *Cinco de Mayo* show?Yeah,that's a great Idea to have it *in June*.Should just have it on Cinco or close to it.If they have it on the 9th Weekend I guarantee it's gonna be shallow.They are having a big show down in NM.
The location is what was gonna make that show.
:banghead:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We are going to new mexico show its better


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> GOOD BRO HAD A MEMBER GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB WHILE STILL IN OURS.THEN TRYS TO COME TO OUR MEETING AFTER I TOLD HIM IT WASN'T A GOOD IDEA.MADE HIM SELF LOOK LIKE A FOOL.I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THAT KIND OF PERSON.:buttkick:


I heard about that probably the same time as you.If I was the one to make the decision or even knew about it before it happened I would have called you.Another Regional President did that.Much Love to Denver CC ....I hope there is No love lost Big John


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> We are going to new mexico show its better


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> We are going to new mexico show its better


Wheres it at and when bro...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wheres it at and when bro...


Albacrazy...June 9th


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Saturday night we should all hit the ave, no one needs grass to show off, we been getting our cars charged and ready soooo we will be on nevada were gonna meet up at pikes peak and nevada around 9....dont be scared it only cruising!!!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Albacrazy...June 9th


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Saturday night we should all hit the ave, no one needs grass to show off, we been getting our cars charged and ready soooo we will be on nevada were gonna meet up at pikes peak and nevada around 9....dont be scared it only cruising!!!!!!


May have issues with the weather bro


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> May have issues with the weather bro


Yeah damn CO weather!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> I heard about that probably the same time as you.If I was the one to make the decision or even knew about it before it happened I would have called you.Another Regional President did that.Much Love to Denver CC ....I hope there is No love lost Big John


BROTHER ROY GOOD TIMES IS A GREAT CLUB AND HAS GREAT PEOPLE BUT WHAT HE TOLD ME WHY HE JUMPED WAS SAD IF ITS TRUE.YOU KNOW DENVER CAR CLUB HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE.AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT EVERYONE FROM UP NORTH TO DOWN SOUTH AS MUCH AS WE CAN.BUT DISRESPECT IS A HARD THING TO TAKE LIGHTLY.I PUT NO BLAME ON ANYONE BUT HIM.THERE WAS A BETTER WAY TO GO ABOUT IT.MEMBERS COME AND GO IN EVERY CLUB FROM LOCAL CLUBS TO WORLD WIDE CLUBS.BUT WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO IS THE RESPECT HOMIE.GOOD LUCK TO HIM AS PREZ OF GOODTIMES DENVER CHAPTER.:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

just ordered me some fat boys pizza and the pizza man drove up in a lowlow:biggrin: he was rolln a lincon on 13s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> BROTHER ROY GOOD TIMES IS A GREAT CLUB AND HAS GREAT PEOPLE BUT WHAT HE TOLD ME WHY HE JUMPED WAS SAD IF ITS TRUE.YOU KNOW DENVER CAR CLUB HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE.AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT EVERYONE FROM UP NORTH TO DOWN SOUTH AS MUCH AS WE CAN.BUT DISRESPECT IS A HARD THING TO TAKE LIGHTLY.I PUT NO BLAME ON ANYONE BUT HIM.THERE WAS A BETTER WAY TO GO ABOUT IT.MEMBERS COME AND GO IN EVERY CLUB FROM LOCAL CLUBS TO WORLD WIDE CLUBS.BUT WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO IS THE RESPECT HOMIE.GOOD LUCK TO HIM AS PREZ OF GOODTIMES DENVER CHAPTER.:thumbsup:


Yeah I haven't talked to him since Denver(where I met him) and he seemed happy about your Club.I don't know about any disrespect and had a totally different guy lined up when we was thinking of starting up a GT Chapter in Denver.Until my guy turned out to be a BS'er then it seemed everything got quiet until I heard about this a few days ago.
I'm sure he will have to earn his way in like everyone else.Denver is a prospect Chapter and will be one until they are proven to be GT material.
Hope all goes well up there and look forward to seeing yous at the Shows and Streets
Peace and Respect
Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 478121
> 
> View attachment 478122


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


some more victims!!! lol j/p!!! kinda sorta!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> BROTHER ROY GOOD TIMES IS A GREAT CLUB AND HAS GREAT PEOPLE BUT WHAT HE TOLD ME WHY HE JUMPED WAS SAD IF ITS TRUE.YOU KNOW DENVER CAR CLUB HAS MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONE.AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT EVERYONE FROM UP NORTH TO DOWN SOUTH AS MUCH AS WE CAN.BUT DISRESPECT IS A HARD THING TO TAKE LIGHTLY.I PUT NO BLAME ON ANYONE BUT HIM.THERE WAS A BETTER WAY TO GO ABOUT IT.MEMBERS COME AND GO IN EVERY CLUB FROM LOCAL CLUBS TO WORLD WIDE CLUBS.BUT WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO IS THE RESPECT HOMIE.GOOD LUCK TO HIM AS PREZ OF GOODTIMES DENVER CHAPTER.:thumbsup:


Sup John!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> some more victims!!! lol j/p!!! kinda sorta!!!


honestly glad to see some cars doin' their thang!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


>


look'n good bro!!! no ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> look'n good bro!!! no ****


Thanks Fes the turds getting there


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup John!!!


NADA BRO CHILLIN JUST DOIN THAT DENVER THANG.THANKING GOD FOR HELPING US SHAKE THE UNFAITHFUL.HOWS THE BIG M TREATING YOU BRO?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> some more victims!!! lol j/p!!! kinda sorta!!!


Shit iam ready I no your getting higher but iam still down!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Shit iam ready I no your getting higher but iam still down!


thuts whut im talk'n about bro you know we have to atleast get a friendly hop in!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks Fes the turds getting there


you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> NADA BRO CHILLIN JUST DOIN THAT DENVER THANG.THANKING GOD FOR HELPING US SHAKE THE UNFAITHFUL.HOWS THE BIG M TREATING YOU BRO?


gotta shake the disloyal anyways & as far as the Big M, Im luvin' it!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys RUTHLESS is thinking about throwing a car show on Aug. 25 or Sep 1 anyone know of any other carshows going on or around them dates....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

let me know when a good show is....i just got the bike done from giving it a new look.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Dressed up the shoes

*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking GOOD Roy....



Im glad the hop game is starting to blow up here in Denver! Just one more thing to keep the movement alive around here!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

dee_5o5 said:


> let me know when a good show is....i just got the bike done from giving it a new look.....


Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Dressed up the shoes
> 
> *


I gotta do the same, mine are still sitting in the shop....who mounted them?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Shit iam ready I no your getting higher but iam still down!


"get the live bodies off the trunk!!!"


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> "get the live bodies off the trunk!!!"


that was for Big John!!! lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> let me know when a good show is....i just got the bike done from giving it a new look.....


looks good dee what happened to the one with plexiglass forks I really liked that one


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> looks good dee what happened to the one with plexiglass forks I really liked that one


Still got that one going to clean it up tomoro and get ready for a local show...i need to engrave the forks tho......and thanks to everyone who likes my bike...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wish I was goin out that way Roy I'd snag them up


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that was for Big John!!! lol


lol mike left the trunk open it was slappin around.it dose look like we were pushing down but we wasnt that bitch has power no need to help it believe me.:nono:helpy needed


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 478238
> 13X7 DAYTONS WITH FRESH BUFFS WITH THE VOGUE LINE AND ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS.THERE FOR MY 87 MONTE CARLO LS AT THE SHOP GETTING THE ROOF CUT OFF AND WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE INSTALLED!:thumbsup:


 who is doing ur top would like to see what it will take to do my caprice


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> who is doing ur top would like to see what it will take to do my caprice


my homie tomas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> who is doing ur top would like to see what it will take to do my caprice


Where have you been hiding foolio?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> who is doing ur top would like to see what it will take to do my caprice


I can do a convert on your caprice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I also have pictures of my work doing a caddy right now almost done and got 3 lined up I have a good team takes like 1month and a half call me Phillipa 801-317-7959


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought the lakers were playing tonight:dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

They getting broke off


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> my homie tomas


 any way of talking to him


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Where have you been hiding foolio?


 sup brother laying low and work mad hours no time to do anything long time no talk how u been?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

plague said:


> I can do a convert on your caprice


 u can the the top all working the side windows, and the fabric


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> u can the the top all working the side windows, and the fabric


Yes, all windows and switchs to your door and drip rail it will look factory, well if factory made them, caddys, caprices and any g body,


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

Got my frame and suspension all sandblasted today and when i got home my patch panels where here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> sup brother laying low and work mad hours no time to do anything long time no talk how u been?


Good brother, trying to find a new job....new house....trying to get the car together before moving....just been busy bro


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

plague said:


> Yes, all windows and switchs to your door and drip rail it will look factory, well if factory made them, caddys, caprices and any g body,


I'll call u tomorrow then yo talk if that's coo it's a 77 fish tank just so u know


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds good big daddy


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Good brother, trying to find a new job....new house....trying to get the car together before moving....just been busy bro


kinda sounds like a new life lol


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

plague said:


> Sounds good big daddy


Lol no ****


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> kinda sounds like a new life lol


Kinda...the wifey is going back to school...I need a better job and just need a bigger and better house for the kiddos....this hood im in is starting to get....hood.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Kinda...the wifey is going back to school...I need a better job and just need a bigger and better house for the kiddos....this hood im in is starting to get....hood.


tiff is going back for what.that coo of her glad for her. I need to do the same.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> tiff is going back for what.that coo of her glad for her. I need to do the same.


X Ray Tech....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> lol mike left the trunk open it was slappin around.it dose look like we were pushing down but we wasnt that bitch has power no need to help it believe me.:nono:helpy needed


lol you know i have to give you some kind of shit!!! the picture can be deceiving you gotta admit!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Sup fesor


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

bburton719 said:


> View attachment 478802
> View attachment 478803
> View attachment 478804
> 
> ...


Progress shit at this rate it might be out this year!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bburton719 said:


> View attachment 478802
> View attachment 478803
> View attachment 478804
> 
> ...


Looking Good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

theonenonly said:


> Sup fesor


sup!!! came out of hiding?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> They getting broke off


lol sup big hoMie!!! still got those moonroofs?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> sup!!! came out of hiding?


Ya for lil while anyway


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol you know i have to give you some kind of shit!!! the picture can be deceiving you gotta admit!!!


ya mike going to leave the the trunk key in it from now on to debunk the rumors that it needs help:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> ya mike going to leave the the trunk key in it from now on to debunk the rumors that it needs help:thumbsup:


lol!!! shouldnt be a big deal to anyone... you seen the video where the guys where tryin to push on a frame!!! lmao


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:shh: no comment.thats the one thats going to take out everyone in colowrado over 100 + inches.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> :shh: no comment.thats the one thats going to take out everyone in colowrado over 100 + inches.


oh yeah im sorry... i better watch my mouth!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> oh yeah im sorry... i better watch my mouth!!!


lol lol lol :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Plague always gots them moonroofs Fes and he's the man when it comes to convertible conversions


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just wanna let everybody know that MOST HATED is throwing another picnic and it's probably gonna be around july or august. I'm gonna get sum exact dates together and see what the layitlow crew thinks would be good ones as we don't know of every car show out of town like in pueblo, springs, and denver maybe you can help us. I'll get them Dates and post them up were a small club small town so looking for the most participation as we can get thanx again fellas.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just wanna let everybody know that MOST HATED is throwing another picnic and it's probably gonna be around july or august. I'm gonna get sum exact dates together and see what the layitlow crew thinks would be good ones as we don't know of every car show out of town like in pueblo, springs, and denver maybe you can help us. I'll get them Dates and post them up were a small club small town so looking for the most participation as we can get thanx again fellas.


gonna mess up some streets in La Junta!!! on our way out!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Plague always gots them moonroofs Fes and he's the man when it comes to convertible conversions


yeah he good peeps!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just wanna let everybody know that MOST HATED is throwing another picnic and it's probably gonna be around july or august. I'm gonna get sum exact dates together and see what the layitlow crew thinks would be good ones as we don't know of every car show out of town like in pueblo, springs, and denver maybe you can help us. I'll get them Dates and post them up were a small club small town so looking for the most participation as we can get thanx again fellas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> lol lol lol :roflmao:


gotta have fun wit it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


Nuggets-3 Lakers-3


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> gonna mess up some streets in La Junta!!! on our way out!!! lol


I'm counting on that bro you said you were coming so gonna hold you to that LOL



vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


You always support us Roy that I can say hope to see you and that nice 60 down here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm counting on that bro you said you were coming so gonna hold you to that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You always support us Roy that I can say hope to see you and that nice 60 down here


I'll be there Bro...Probably gonna tow but I'll be there:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> I'll be there Bro...Probably gonna tow but I'll be there:cheesy:


as long as your here it don't matter how you get it down here oh and I got that maria carey couch waiting LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm counting on that bro you said you were coming so gonna hold you to that LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You always support us Roy that I can say hope to see you and that nice 60 down here


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nuggets-3 Lakers-3


We'll have MWP back and hopefully Kobe aint sharting by Tomorrow.I knew Denver was gonna win last night....They killed it....props....But that's it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The more cars and people the better to show this small town how real lowriders get down if you cant bring a ride put your damn shirt on and caravan out here...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> We'll have MWP back and hopefully Kobe aint sharting by Tomorrow.I knew Denver was gonna win last night....They killed it....props....But that's it


Bynum needs to stop doin' interviews and start play'n!!! & lol on the Kobe thing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The more cars and people the better to show this small town how real lowriders get down if you cant bring a ride put your damn shirt on and caravan out here...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> as long as your here it don't matter how you get it down here oh and I got that maria carey couch waiting LOL


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Bynum needs to stop doin' interviews and start play'n!!! & lol on the Kobe thing


whut I really thought that was funny was the message about the lakers packing for three nights cuz they were goin' straight to OKC after Denver!!! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> whut I really thought that was funny was the message about the lakers packing for three nights cuz they were goin' straight to OKC after Denver!!! lol


Hell yeah, kobe still had a pretty good game points wise. Denver was just turnt up all night...Saturday night will be entertaining :drama:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Hell yeah, kobe still had a pretty good game points wise. Denver was just turnt up all night...Saturday night will be entertaining :drama:


i can appreciate whut kobe does, i aint hatin' but the rest of the team is jus ridin' his coattail


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 479010
> 
> View attachment 479011
> 
> slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:


gettin' there!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just wanna let everybody know that MOST HATED is throwing another picnic and it's probably gonna be around july or august. I'm gonna get sum exact dates together and see what the layitlow crew thinks would be good ones as we don't know of every car show out of town like in pueblo, springs, and denver maybe you can help us. I'll get them Dates and post them up were a small club small town so looking for the most participation as we can get thanx again fellas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 479010
> 
> View attachment 479011
> 
> slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:



Fuck....my azz is laggin....I need to hurry up with my bucket ! Nice work Josh!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol sup big hoMie!!! still got those moonroofs?


They sold, but will get more


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 479010
> 
> View attachment 479011
> 
> slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:


:worship:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats for the props guys...its gonna be nice in the sunlight


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good Josh


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

THIS IS MY NEFU'S WORK.. NEED ANY THING HIT UP $150


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FOR SALE


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just wanna let everybody know that MOST HATED is throwing another picnic and it's probably gonna be around july or august. I'm gonna get sum exact dates together and see what the layitlow crew thinks would be good ones as we don't know of every car show out of town like in pueblo, springs, and denver maybe you can help us. I'll get them Dates and post them up were a small club small town so looking for the most participation as we can get thanx again fellas.


if I can help in any way bro let me know and I'll try to help with what you guys need


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> if I can help in any way bro let me know and I'll try to help with what you guys need


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> They sold, but will get more


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Big Fes....me just adding final touches before heading out to Cinco :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Sup Big Fes....me just adding final touches before heading out to Cinco :cheesy:


Lol imaginary Cinco? you hittin' the streets today?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol imaginary Cinco? you hittin' the streets today?


Hell yeah Imma be posted up right in front of Independant.....We didn't go through all this for nada lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

right I bet!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 479154


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hard to believe this was only 10 days ago


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> View attachment 479154


Looks real nice Roy you killed it.... who all is crusing tonight????


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 479010
> 
> View attachment 479011
> 
> slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:


Looks like a jolly rancher bro!!!!! Cant wait to see it up close looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


I already told you but I will help you guys out too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Woulda been a nice day for a Car Show !!!*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

2nd that Roy! Too bad cuz I am here in town and leave for Dubai really soon!!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Roy post some pics of the 60! Is it all done now?


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> Looking Good
> :thumbsup:


Preciate it bro ur 60's lookin clean also. We gonna see it 3 wheelin the ave tonight?


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 479010
> 
> View attachment 479011
> 
> slow day at the shop today was able to cut and buff almost all day:happysad:


Damn cant wait to see that shit shinin under the sun:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> *Woulda been a nice day for a Car Show !!!*


Right?!


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 479063
> FOR SALE


How mush??


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Hell yeah Imma be posted up right in front of Independant.....We didn't go through all this for nada lol


What time you guys rollin out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 ave said:


> What time you guys rollin out?


I aint gonna be ready Bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I already told you but I will help you guys out too!


Ya I know whats up bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Mothers Day Happiez Colorado!

From the guys out on the boulevard!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alexperezaip said:


> Mothers Day Happiez Colorado!
> 
> From the guys out on the boulevard!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

COME OUT & SHOW SUPPORT!!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> COME OUT & SHOW SUPPORT!!!!!!
> View attachment 479776
> 
> View attachment 479777


:thumbsup:can we see a bigger one?? Hard to see on phone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Cinco was cancelled altogether

http://www.elcincodemayo.org/


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Sup royroy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> Sup royroy


Trying to get this Turd shined up,you?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Looks like Cinco was cancelled altogether
> 
> http://www.elcincodemayo.org/


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Griego505 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

For sale....13x7 all Chrome brand new. Small lug pattern adapters. $650 obo.

For sale.... 3- 14x7 supremes. Decent shape. $75.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I wonder what happened to the show in Springs and are they gonna refund everyone who paid in advance??


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

61-64 trunk floor sides $100
719 980 1193


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What up Larry and Ruben!*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much Roy whats up


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


I wont be able to make it.Be in Seattle working.Sorry Chris hope yous have a good turnout.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not much Roy whats up


Same Ol....just trying to get this Chitbox back on the road bro


curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


We'll be there :yes:



impala63 said:


> I wont be able to make it.Be in Seattle working.Sorry Chris hope yous have a good turnout.


What up Big JR...How yous been bROther?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


RUTHLESS checkin in we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


I'd like to go check it out but don't think I'd be able to being that I'll be doing something with my daughter that day for her birthday


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im good Roy.How have you and the family been doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Im good Roy.How have you and the family been doing?


Family is doing great bro.Thanks for asking.I hope yours is as well.Tell them I said hello .Gotta be tough being away for yous guys with your new jale.
When is a Good Time to call you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What you got left on the 60 Roy?? I figured you were done and cruising and wearing out tires already bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


I'm gonna try to make it don't think I'll be showing if I do though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What you got left on the 60 Roy?? I figured you were done and cruising and wearing out tires already bro.


A fender just has to be recleared and buffed out and half of the trim outside needs to be put on and all the interior needs to be installed 
Then Cleaning,cleaning,and more cleaning.
Should be ROllin Thursday.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> I have some flyers for whoever needs some. Josh I got some flyers to Silvi last night. I got some to Pat from Primera and have been trying to get to Fes...who else would like some? my facebook is Chris Kaufman...hit my page up and there is full size posting with all categories or hit me up @ 243-5052


We will be there...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Let's help Beto get this car show Poppin!He has been the definition of a Lowrider in Lowriding history.He has put Colorado on the map through his featured cars in Lowridermagazine,to his events he has been hosting just for the Love of the Lifestyle.
Let's show our appreciation and respect to our fellow Lifetime Acheivement Lowrider of our own by becoming involved in his event.Whether it be registe...ring your custom car,attending the event,or simply just sharing the event and spreading the word.

His Words:
Robert Espinosa
Colorado Lowriders let me know if U want the Pueblo Super Show to go down the date would be Sept 15th n it will be a Sanctioned Lowrider Event BUT I need your input n advice I've Lost so Much Money in 4 yrs tryin to Keep Lowriding n car showing happening because I really Love the Lifestyle n Everyone n Everything that comes with it but I can't keep it going the Economy has killed my wallet n Now I need Your help n support n IF u don't want this to happen Please let me know so I don't waste your time or Mine thank U All for your support Viva La Lowriding!!!*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good show pjay and eppie and tru riders have a good hop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That sux about the shows and all that people just don't have the money to put into cars anymore or to travel with a car and pay for all that and entry fees.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

What up CO Getn out the door !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*The Polished Turd









*


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good Roy.Hit me up anytime.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn roy no credit to youself?? lol u did a lot in a lil time good job wish i had monies like u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> *The Polished Turd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thas hard Roy that came out nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mcfadonna said:


> Thas hard Roy that came out nice


Thx Don....she's getting there.No jackstand Queen but definaitely a Real Cruiser


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> damn roy no credit to youself?? lol u did a lot in a lil time good job wish i had monies like u


thx LOS


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> thx LOS


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

post a full pic Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like cruising and looking in my rearview


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like cruising and looking in my rearview


:worship: badass pic Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> post a full pic Roy


Not done yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :worship: badass pic Larry :thumbsup:


thanx bro I took that while cruisin today


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats the next show after Citywides:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bean got some spy pics in Vegas


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Bean got some spy pics in Vegas


I've never seen so many pics wit me in them till I went to Vegas this year!!! Lol that shit cray!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I've never seen so many pics wit me in them till I went to Vegas this year!!! Lol that shit cray!!!


You a superstar


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You a superstar


never that but I must've made my rounds!!! thats fo' sure!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> never that but I must've made my rounds!!! thats fo' sure!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Colorado! Well I am finally here in Dubai! Life is good for the most part just ready to start the mission! Hopefully everyone is good there back in CO! Take care everyone and post pics!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello Colorado! Well I am finally here in Dubai! Life is good for the most part just ready to start the mission! Hopefully everyone is good there back in CO! Take care everyone and post pics!


Be safe out there bro. You still need to come to mormon land and drink with me!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I've never seen so many pics wit me in them till I went to Vegas this year!!! Lol that shit cray!!!


i seen you there had a great time but the after hop kinda sucked.:dunno:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Bean got some spy pics in Vegas


yall look like the look outs for chapos drug deal in the back and that other guys like i dont want no part in this i didnt see nothing lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin good Roy

Who all cruising this Saturday 830ish pikes peak and Nevada, need some milestars wheres the cheapest spot nowadays???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Lookin good Roy
> 
> Who all cruising this Saturday 830ish pikes peak and Nevada, need some milestars wheres the cheapest spot nowadays???


I got mine from foree tire, they were just over 200 a set


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> i seen you there had a great time but the after hop kinda sucked.:dunno:


the hop seemed to be too slow of a process... need more space!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> yall look like the look outs for chapos drug deal in the back and that other guys like i dont want no part in this i didnt see nothing lol


lol right!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> the hop seemed to be too slow of a process... need more space!!!


YEP TOO PACKED IT TOOK ALMOST A HALF HOUR FOR EVERY HOP TO START


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I got mine from foree tire, they were just over 200 a set


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> YEP TOO PACKED IT TOOK ALMOST A HALF HOUR FOR EVERY HOP TO START


yeah that aspect of it sucked!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :naughty:


luvin' the stance!!!


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

4500 obo daily driver 7199306787 in the springs


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Gaspar is planning on doing his Stinko De Juno show at the old K-mart parking lot for all those interested on June 9th.


Car show has been moved to Saturday June 9th from 10 am to 5 pm at the old Kmart parking lot on circle and airport. $200 cash prize for the hop contest winner. $200 for best of show. Over $500 worth of car audio to give away for the sound competition


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Looks like Gaspar is planning on doing his Stinko De Juno show at the old K-mart parking lot for all those interested on June 9th.
> 
> 
> Car show has been moved to Saturday June 9th from 10 am to 5 pm at the old Kmart parking lot on circle and airport. $200 cash prize for the hop contest winner. $200 for best of show. Over $500 worth of car audio to give away for the sound competition


$200 for the hop??? he gonna make me change my stance!!! bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I don't think I'm gonna make the city wide show


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn rain dont help when your tryin to fiberlas outside :banghead:

Anyone cruising tonight...we will be!!!!! 830 ish pikes peak and Nevada!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Damn rain dont help when your tryin to fiberlas outside :banghead:
> 
> Anyone cruising tonight...we will be!!!!! 830 ish pikes peak and Nevada!!!!


if i got nothing to do ill be there i dout it with the rain there will be anything to do but shit i might stop by for a bit and say whats up


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn I don't think I'm gonna make the city wide show


Damnit I guess I go alone!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damnit I guess I go alone!


Never alone homie u got all us here but i no what u mean alone for the ride up


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Never alone homie u got all us here but i no what u mean alone for the ride up


Right on man! Looking foward to be there even though I don't know too many of you guys out there!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You never know Brian I might make a special guest appearance LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Right on man! Looking foward to be there even though I don't know too many of you guys out there!


You are more than Welcome and anything we can do to make you feel comfortable....we're here for you Bro


MOSTHATED CC said:


> You never know Brian I might make a special guest appearance LOL


Make One Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

vynetyme said:


> You are more than Welcome and anything we can do to make you feel comfortable....we're here for you Bro
> 
> Make One Fawker :biggrin:


Thanks bro! I hope that foo makes an appearance!


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> 4500 obo daily driver 7199306787 in the springs



uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

vynetyme said:


>



:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Cruiser Skirts Coming soon !









*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Roy that looks really nice! The color match with the paint and interior looks great! I would leave the skirts off IMO. Good job!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy that looks really nice! The color match with the paint and interior looks great! I would leave the skirts off IMO. Good job!


I'd go with OG skirts but ya no cruiser skirts


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone got an extra 3 foot hose hmu might be able to work something out im short on cash but maybe we can work something out


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone intrested i got a set of 40's chevy tail lights brand new in box for $20 bucks hit me up


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> $200 for the hop??? he gonna make me change my stance!!! bwahahahaha!!!


If you do change your stance just keep the bumper on the asphalt and not on his dumb ass.....bwahahahahahah......oops there i go again wonder what that is going to start!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> anyone got an extra 3 foot hose hmu might be able to work something out im short on cash but maybe we can work something out


:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> You are more than Welcome and anything we can do to make you feel comfortable....we're here for you Bro
> 
> Make One Fawker :biggrin:


I just gotta see what works gonna do and if I get a chance I'm there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just gotta see what works gonna do and if I get a chance I'm there


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd go with OG skirts but ya no cruiser skirts


I got both
I think Imma do regular skirts for ridin and the cruisers just for show
I got over 1500 in the Cruisers right now so don't really wanna mess em up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also gotta see if I like em
On 60's the Body Panel sticks out,causing a gap between the skirts and panel


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Also gotta see if I like em:machinegun:
> On 60's the Body Panel sticks out,causing a gap between the skirts and panel


Just needs a little metal work:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Just needs a little metal work:thumbsup:


I wouldn't cut those skirts though...they go for 1500-2000 :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> I wouldn't cut those skirts though...they go for 1500-2000 :happysad:


yeah maybe not :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Also gotta see if I like em
> On 60's the Body Panel sticks out,causing a gap between the skirts and panel


Thats why I don't like em and I know there a big deal and all but they go on the outside of the body right on top and just remind me of a cheap add on crap of it's time but like I said I know there worth big bucks on all I'm just not into them but either way your ride looks good bro.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

slowly coming back together:cheesy:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

also got stuck with another project at the shop:yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks wet Josh (semi joto)


----------



## Thee Real MC (Apr 8, 2012)

Longmont Car Show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats why I don't like em and I know there a big deal and all but they go on the outside of the body right on top and just remind me of a cheap add on crap of it's time but like I said I know there worth big bucks on all I'm just not into them but either way your ride looks good bro.


Yeah i believe they was never meant to be on a Chevy in the first place also.From all my homework they come from a 1957-58 Mercury Turnpike when they introduced the Cruisers...Then of course Foxcraft had thier aftermarket model.
They fit well on 59's.....But 60's....I'm hoping they will grow on me (lil Joto)
if not....O'well...just more money to put in the Turd
Thanks for the props though dog...Car is far from Perfect but may just be a keeper



lacwood said:


> View attachment 483505
> 
> View attachment 483506
> 
> slowly coming back together:cheesy:


Bad Ass Josh!!!
Get that MoFo back together by Saturday Foolio :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Keeper Roy come on dog I heard that story before LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Keeper Roy come on dog I heard that story before LOL


Ha Ha ....yeah...I aint foolin anybody
Nice to break out with something fresh every year though
I'll be content one day..........nah probably not.but if I ever did decide to keep one car I think it would be a clean Mofo after about 5 years


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Any 1 know who does sum good pinstripes n gold leafing in pueblo 4 a good price I wanna get sum done on my caddy in the next couple of weeks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

vynetyme said:


> Ha Ha ....yeah...I aint foolin anybody
> Nice to break out with something fresh every year though
> I'll be content one day..........nah probably not.but if I ever did decide to keep one car I think it would be a clean Mofo after about 5 years


Haha, Roy you and I suffer from the same illness. "nhws" :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Ha Ha ....yeah...I aint foolin anybody
> Nice to break out with something fresh every year though
> I'll be content one day..........nah probably not.but if I ever did decide to keep one car I think it would be a clean Mofo after about 5 years


I'm done with the buying and selling homeboy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> Haha, Roy you and I suffer from the same illness. "nhws" :roflmao:


Nhws...? Not Happy With Shit?....lmao


MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm done with the buying and selling homeboy


If I had your ride I would probably be done too


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

84regal said:


> Any 1 know who does sum good pinstripes n gold leafing in pueblo 4 a good price I wanna get sum done on my caddy in the next couple of weeks


 hit up steel city autobody he knows a guy who does it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

george weldon in pueblo west does it also he's a little spendy though but he did my bros ride and my old elco and my kids pedal car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was referring to the pinstripping talking about george there sorry I didn't specify


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

throwing my bike together just got the new wheels and tires mounted and I finally got my license I'm all legit. I rhode my other bike to Pueblo monday and damn that hardtail hurt my ass LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> throwing my bike together just got the new wheels and tires mounted and I finally got my license I'm all legit. I rhode my other bike to Pueblo monday and damn that hardtail hurt my ass LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> throwing my bike together just got the new wheels and tires mounted and I finally got my license I'm all legit. I rhode my other bike to Pueblo monday and damn that hardtail hurt my ass LOL


Huuuh!!! (rick ross voice) nice bike larry!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> throwing my bike together just got the new wheels and tires mounted and I finally got my license I'm all legit. I rhode my other bike to Pueblo monday and damn that hardtail hurt my ass LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks! I'll look into those places..... Is there anyone else??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

piece by piece:yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 484731
> 
> View attachment 484732
> 
> piece by piece:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Out n about today...spotted this while getting gas.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Out n about today...spotted this while getting gas.


:wow::nicoderm:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> TTT


:fool2: Did you put the pumps and stuff back in????? Hows it hitting???? See you guys in 89 days......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My chances are lookin real good on hitting that show saturday can someone post the flyer up again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Out n about today...spotted this while getting gas.


Looks like Gaspars


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Looks like Gaspars


But this one looks 10X better imo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 484731
> 
> View attachment 484732
> 
> piece by piece:yes:


:thumbsup:
Looking GOOD Josh !


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a family thing.......


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My chances are lookin real good on hitting that show saturday can someone post the flyer up again


That's whats up! Yeah buddy!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We might come out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Its a family thing.......





MOSTHATED CC said:


> My chances are lookin real good on hitting that show saturday can someone post the flyer up again


:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 484731
> 
> View attachment 484732
> 
> piece by piece:yes:


Lookin good bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Out n about today...spotted this while getting gas.


Seems like some of the best ones never come out to play!!!!! That one bad bish!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> throwing my bike together just got the new wheels and tires mounted and I finally got my license I'm all legit. I rhode my other bike to Pueblo monday and damn that hardtail hurt my ass LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> :fool2: Did you put the pumps and stuff back in????? Hows it hitting???? See you guys in 89 days......


yes sir i did and rewired it all 6 hot to the front and lets just say i had fun hittin up this monte yesterday i bet he wasnt too happy after that



vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:
> Looking GOOD Josh !


x100



raiderhater719 said:


> Its a family thing.......


yes sir it is i had fun that day looked like a lobster after i was so red it was a hot bitch that day


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> Looks like Gaspars





vynetyme said:


> But this one looks 10X better imo


:dunno: i couldnt tell u i aint seen it out in a few years


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

josephm78 said:


> We *might* come out


:uh: i thought u guys were coming to swang on some people this weekend


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

We might we are going to new mexico for KING of southwest on june 2 for $$$$$ bragging rghts


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> yes sir i did and rewired it all 6 hot to the front and lets just say i had fun hittin up this monte yesterday i bet he wasnt too happy after that
> 
> 
> x100
> ...


Jessica said you was driving to the meeting hitting up old people and shit LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Jessica said you was driving to the meeting hitting up old people and shit LOL


hell ya i was lmao idgaf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's whats up! Yeah buddy!


we riding homeboy!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What time does the show start saturday and where is it at??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What time does the show start saturday and where is it at??


Rustic hills south plaza.....move in at ten.....show starts at noon.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we riding homeboy!!!!!!



Yessir!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


is that Andy Milanokus??? lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>




HAHAHA "NEATO, BURRITO, HOLD THE CHORIZO" :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Rustic hills south plaza.....move in at ten.....show starts at noon.


cool now how do I get there Roy??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cool now how do I get there Roy??


get off I25 on academy and follow it all the way to San Miguel make a right an immediate left and the show should be right there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> is that Andy Milanokus??? lol


Ya I'm gonna be bumpin dat in my ride LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I'm gonna be bumpin dat in my ride LOL


nice!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> get off I25 on academy and follow it all the way to San Miguel make a right an immediate left and the show should be right there...


aight thanx bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> get off I25 on academy and follow it all the way to San Miguel make a right an immediate left and the show should be right there...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & I know my name ain't Roy but I was already on here bored lol!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

im so excited and i just cant hide it lol jk im bored as fuck whats goin down LIL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> im so excited and i just cant hide it lol jk im bored as fuck whats goin down LIL



JOTO.....:x:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it DEW coLOWrado????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

"IN THE PIT"


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 485672
> "IN THE PIT"


Yea buddy...nice pic


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> JOTO.....:x:


you would wish for that *** lol take ur ass to work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GT Colorado would like to welcome Steve to the Family.It's an honor to have you Brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any car washes close by there guys?? Damn I hope I make it I'm in kansas now


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

Waz up CO!!!!! does anyone have a gas tank for sale for a 86 regal?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Polishing the Turd* :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> GT Colorado would like to welcome Steve to the Family.It's an honor to have you Brother.
> View attachment 485679


:h5:


vynetyme said:


> *Polishing the Turd* :happysad:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> any car washes close by there guys?? Damn I hope I make it I'm in kansas now


:yes:not far from there yeah


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> any car washes close by there guys?? Damn I hope I make it I'm in kansas now


:yes:not far from there yeah


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Car wash on academy u will see it on the way up there called put stop it will be on ur left goin up academy across from the movies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Aight Cool I guess it's supposed to be windy tomorrow high of 82 in springs


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

shit brotha 82 is hot as hell here lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>


:thumbsup: See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

....one more hour of work....then off to the Springs :420:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Have fun at the show today guys...If you see my daughters by their bikes tell them dad said HI......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good show today CityWide:thumbsup:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

vynetyme said:


> *Polishing the Turd* :happysad:



nice


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin good Most Hated!


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

alexperezaip said:


> Mothers Day Happiez Colorado!
> 
> From the guys out on the boulevard!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Lookin good Most Hated!


:worship:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HAD A GREAT DAY SORRY WE WERE LATE CITYWIDE TRAFFIC WAS HORRIBLE.IT WAS GOOD RAPPIN WITH THE SOUTHERN FOLKS.MR ROY THE 60 IS A BAD SOM BISH.MOST HATED THE 57 IS UNTOUCHABLE. U GUYS ARE DOING BIG THINGS DOWN SOUTH.FES IT WAS NICE RAPPIN WITH YOU HOMEBOY.HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS AT OUR SHOW UP HERE IN DENVER .:x::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good show today CityWide and Roy the 60 looks great and congrats on the best of show and best 60s. Nice talking to everybody it felt good to get back in the swing of things


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry I missed the show today but I took my daughter out for her b-day and she wanted to stay in Pueblo with her cousion and I told her it was her day so I had to respect her wishs

on a side note. Larry and Bryan(sp) your cars looked good today when I seen you guys rolling by in Pueblo and wish I could have meet up with yous(I know thats not a word Larry. lol) but like I said it was a day out for my little girl


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LFTED84 said:


> sorry I missed the show today but I took my daughter out for her b-day and she wanted to stay in Pueblo with her cousion and I told her it was her day so I had to respect her wishs
> 
> on a side note. Larry and Bryan(sp) your cars looked good today when I seen you guys rolling by in Pueblo and wish I could have meet up with yous(I know thats not a word Larry. lol) but like I said it was a day out for my little girl


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, I heard it was a great show! Please post some pics cuz I am over here in Dubai and would like to see what I am missing from back home. Thanx.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gee-Gee said:


> nice


Thanks



JM6386 said:


> Lookin good Most Hated!


Yeah that Fawker was



bighomie68 said:


> HAD A GREAT DAY SORRY WE WERE LATE CITYWIDE TRAFFIC WAS HORRIBLE.IT WAS GOOD RAPPIN WITH THE SOUTHERN FOLKS.MR ROY THE 60 IS A BAD SOM BISH.MOST HATED THE 57 IS UNTOUCHABLE. U GUYS ARE DOING BIG THINGS DOWN SOUTH.FES IT WAS NICE RAPPIN WITH YOU HOMEBOY.HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS AT OUR SHOW UP HERE IN DENVER .:x::thumbsup:


Thanks Big John and it was Good seeing you as well Bro



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good show today CityWide and Roy the 60 looks great and congrats on the best of show and best 60s. Nice talking to everybody it felt good to get back in the swing of things


Thanks dog and it was Good to see yous too.That 57 is one hell of a car!



Crash1964 said:


> Hello, I heard it was a great show! Please post some pics cuz I am over here in Dubai and would like to see what I am missing from back home. Thanx.


I wish I had pics,but I did see a few people taking some so I'm sure they'll be up



BigCeez said:


> ....one more hour of work....then off to the Springs :420:


Great to see you as always Ceez



raiderhater719 said:


> Have fun at the show today guys...If you see my daughters by their bikes tell them dad said HI......


Bikes looked great Homie Big Ups...Ruthless was Reppin Strong



lacwood said:


> Good show today CityWide:thumbsup:


yessir :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

vynetyme said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Yeah that Fawker was
> ...


Thanks roy I sent you a pm on facebook.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice show City Wide!!! good seeing everyone!!! Big Ups to everyone that came from outside of the Springs!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Post Pics Fes* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> *Post Pics Fes* :biggrin:


Shit I actually forgot my camera, no pics at all...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Even if Fes took pics you know they won't be up till october sometime LOL just messing Fessor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm givin Fes a hardtime you knowwwww. I didn't get home till 11 so where did everybody in the springs go after the show??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Even if Fes took pics you know they won't be up till october sometime LOL just messing Fessor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm givin Fes a hardtime you knowwwww. I didn't get home till 11 so where did everybody in the springs go after the show??


damn we hit that territory days on the west side!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I ended up cruising to Pueblo and hung out a bit some rides came out.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is some of the pics my wife sent me of her my daughters and their bikes....They had to get "RAIDERHATER" painted on them from the face painting lady......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Here is some of the pics my wife sent me of her my daughters and their bikes....They had to get "RAIDERLOVER" painted on them from the face painting lady......


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I ended up cruising to Pueblo and hung out a bit some rides came out.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

vynetyme said:


>


That's 3 wheel was sick at the show yesterday bro very nice 60 Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's 3 wheel was sick at the show yesterday bro very nice 60 Roy!


Thanks Dog appreciate it....she's getting there!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

love the oldschool feel on that 66


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> love the oldschool feel on that 66


Yeahdat Caprice is super clean and has a style to it's own


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

raiderhater719 said:


> Here is some of the pics my wife sent me of her my daughters and their bikes....They had to get "RAIDERHATER" painted on them from the face painting lady......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm givin Fes a hardtime you knowwwww. I didn't get home till 11 so where did everybody in the springs go after the show??


most of our guys went to go eat i hit a few grad parties and went home lol i shouldnt of been drivin no license in my lowlow 3 wheelin every corner and its a holiday weekend lol ya i was pushin my luck already haha but had a GOOD TIME at the show car looks bad ass roy big ups to u and everyone that showed glad to see everyone from outta town as well


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Here is some of the pics my wife sent me of her my daughters and their bikes....They had to get "RAIDERHATER" painted on them from the face painting lady......


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> most of our guys went to go eat i hit a few grad parties and went home lol i shouldnt of been drivin no license in my lowlow 3 wheelin every corner and its a holiday weekend lol ya i was pushin my luck already haha but had a GOOD TIME at the show car looks bad ass roy big ups to u and everyone that showed glad to see everyone from outta town as well


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> love the oldschool feel on that 66


:naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Few found on FB











*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn! It looks like I missed another great show in the Springs! Roy you car looks good man!


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

vynetyme said:


>





vynetyme said:


>


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning Lay It Low Family...I would like to personally thank everyone that showed and or supported our small gathering on Saturday...LOL(We had 125 entries like 50 Bicycles and 75 Cars)...I am debating on whether to call it CityWide Car & Bike Show or Roy's Debut... J/K Roy (That's all I have heard since Saturday is "Awesome Show" and "Roy's car is sick") I just hope we don't owe you any proceeds...LOL. On a serious note though I would like to take a moment to thank some people that helped out in a major way. I want to thank the independent panel of Judges that took time out of their day to be there and took some weight off of our shoulders. Our group of performers...I know that their message might not have appealed to everyone...but what most people do not know is that they offered to come and perform that morning at around 8:30 because the group that we did have scheduled bailed on us at about 6:00 a.m.Saturday. I thought they did a great job at the last minute for us and We are very grateful for them. Our CityWide Family...We successfully completed another venture together. Thank You to all the Members and your families (it was a long hot day and everyone pitched in). Most of all I would like to thank everyone that showed and or supported our function (Entrants, Spectators, Supporters, Businesses, Avanti Ballroom, Vendors) The show would not have been a success with out all of you. We had a total of 25+ different car clubs on site...thats not counting the solo riders.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I would also like to thank everyone that traveled from out of town to make the show...from Greeley to Denver to Pueblo to La Junta...I didn't forget you John or Larry.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Good morning Lay It Low Family...I would like to personally thank everyone that showed and or supported our small gathering on Saturday...LOL(We had 125 entries like 50 Bicycles and 75 Cars)...I am debating on whether to call it CityWide Car & Bike Show or Roy's Debut... J/K Roy (That's all I have heard since Saturday is "Awesome Show" and "Roy's car is sick") I just hope we don't owe you any proceeds...LOL. On a serious note though I would like to take a moment to thank some people that helped out in a major way. I want to thank the independent panel of Judges that took time out of their day to be there and took some weight off of our shoulders. Our group of performers...I know that their message might not have appealed to everyone...but what most people do not know is that they offered to come and perform that morning at around 8:30 because the group that we did have scheduled bailed on us at about 6:00 a.m.Saturday. I thought they did a great job at the last minute for us and We are very grateful for them. Our CityWide Family...We successfully completed another venture together. Thank You to all the Members and your families (it was a long hot day and everyone pitched in). Most of all I would like to thank everyone that showed and or supported our function (Entrants, Spectators, Supporters, Businesses, Avanti Ballroom, Vendors) The show would not have been a success with out all of you. We had a total of 25+ different car clubs on site...thats not counting the solo riders.


Great venue Brother and it was an honor to be part of it.Thanks again for the hosting.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fezz you should bring out the cutty on june 2 new mexico alb. And denver car clubs hoppers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Fezz you should bring out the cutty on june 2 new mexico alb. And denver car clubs hoppers


that weekend might not be good, I might be goin' to albuquerque the weekend after...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that weekend might not be good, I might be goin' to albuquerque the weekend after...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx for the shout out Chris


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3029911614.html
:wow::loco:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bburton719 said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3029911614.html
> :wow::loco:


He had a price on it before and I believe it was 6 figures


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

No hop at the car show on june 9 the one on june 2 is the king of southwest


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

No hop at the car show on june 9 the one on june 2 is the king of southwest rr


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He had a price on it before and I believe it was 6 figures



I'd like to have it haha but it would be hard for me to do all the work to frame off that car and then throw a 502 big block in it instead of the OG motor.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> No hop at the car show on june 9 the one on june 2 is the king of southwest


I think there is cuz I heard a couple of AZ hoppers were goin for the show on the 9th but im not one hundred on that...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I think there is cuz I heard a couple of AZ hoppers were goin for the show on the 9th but im not one hundred on that...


They are having an afterhop I believe if they can't get the hop going....But they are working on the hop as we speaketh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He had a price on it before and I believe it was 6 figures


I thought I seen it for like 80 stacks


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

vynetyme said:


> They are having an afterhop I believe if they can't get the hop going....But they are working on the hop as we speaketh


Were is this hop at?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

As of rt now still no hop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bburton719 said:


> I'd like to have it haha but it would be hard for me to do all the work to frame off that car and then throw a 502 big block in it instead of the OG motor.


I got OG 265 v8 with 2 speed powerglide and I'm ready to shit can that bullshit LOL and ya maybe your right Roy I culdn't remember exactly how much he wanted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got OG 265 v8 with 2 speed powerglide and I'm ready to shit can that bullshit LOL and ya maybe your right Roy I culdn't remember exactly how much he wanted


Tell me about it.I got the OG 283 in mine and that Mofo is weak,especially with all the weight it has to haul.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics from this weekends CITY WIDE show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

vynetyme said:


> Tell me about it.I got the OG 283 in mine and that Mofo is weak,especially with all the weight it has to haul.


I don't mind the power just don't like the only two speeds and I also have flow master and a little loud in the cab for me..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

vynetyme said:


> Great to see you as always Ceez




You too Roy...congrats on the ride brother!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> As of rt now still no hop


I guess it was this weekends hop I was suppose to go to after all!!! lol!!! my bad!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice Pics Big Ceez!*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Here u go homie hope this helps


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> Here u go homie hope this helps


thanks bro!!! sure does!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


>


*Had ta share this one ....Very Nice....Looks like a Cover Photo*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD PICS BIG CEEZ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yup nice pics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE CARS LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW ANY MORE PICTURES OF THAT 77 STYLE MONTE AND THAT CADDY CONVERTED TRUCK


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone....great seeing everyone this weekend.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

vynetyme said:


> *Nice Pics Big Ceez!*


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pics Ceez....good seeing you.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

No one is going to hop on 2nd in new mexico


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> No one is going to hop on 2nd in new mexico


are you guys goin'? I might go...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> No one is going to hop on 2nd in new mexico


We are going the following week to support our Family/Chapter out there.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> are you guys goin'? I might go...


Yes were outta here friday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Yes were outta here friday


we might jus head out Saturday morning and come back that same night... I'll let you know!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How you change your name and not loose your post count Roy?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Roll in starts 5 Friday night see all my GT FAM out there. ...Glad i can help out homie if u need any more info on anything holla


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Roll in starts 5 Friday night see all my GT FAM out there. ...Glad i can help out homie if u need any more info on anything holla


What show you talking about bro.....so many I dont know which one all the info is for?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats up with the hop in the springs on june 9th that still going down?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Spring fling alb NM homie roll in Friday


dee_5o5 said:


> What show you talking about bro.....so many I dont know which one all the info is for?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Spring fling alb NM roll in is on Friday


dee_5o5 said:


> What show you talking about bro.....so many I dont know which one all the info is for?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

mikegDenver said:


> Whats up with the hop in the springs on june 9th that still going down?


You should try to come out with yalls hopper


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Nice pics Ceez....good seeing you.


You too bROther!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Spring fling alb NM homie roll in Friday


damn I thought I could roll in on saturday....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

good night co


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

little slow today?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

Real slow today!!!!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

really really slow today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> Real slow today!!!!!!!


Yea it is!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it just slow in here or what?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat just workin on two hoppers for saturday in new mexico


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Were loading up if u aint going check it out on Rollin in a year lol ill post pics n videos were puttng down for co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Were loading up if u aint going check it out on Rollin in a year lol ill post pics n videos were puttng down for co




:thumbsup: BIG BAD CO.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Were loading up if u aint going check it out on Rollin in a year lol ill post pics n videos were puttng down for co


Have a safe trip Bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Were loading up if u aint going check it out on Rollin in a year lol ill post pics n videos were puttng down for co


Be safe call you guys when we get down there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> How you change your name and not loose your post count Roy?


:dunno:
Musta been a fluke


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :dunno:
> Musta been a fluke


Like last time:scrutinize:










Its cuz your special:rimshot:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Like last time:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright CO, offering a deal right now on chrome plating! Uppers, Lowers, spindles, steering, calipers, trans cross member, driveshaft, rear uppers, rear lowers, all 4 backing plates, drums, rear end and all hardware. SANDBLASTED and TRIPLE PLATED SHOW CHROME!!!!! $2300+shipping!! Struck up this deal for the summer. Here are some radiator supports that have been done.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> :thumbsup: BIG BAD CO.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

im bored LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> im bored LOL


Go cruise your ride foolio


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Go cruise your ride foolio


It's La Junta no where to cruise LOL and I already did


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Alright CO, offering a deal right now on chrome plating! Uppers, Lowers, spindles, steering, calipers, trans cross member, driveshaft, rear uppers, rear lowers, all 4 backing plates, drums, rear end and all hardware. SANDBLASTED and TRIPLE PLATED SHOW CHROME!!!!! $2300+shipping!! Struck up this deal for the summer. Here are some radiator supports that have been done.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HE'SLIKE60 said:


> :thumbsup:


You got jokes huh Roy....We gonna have to make a GOOD bet this year......I say loser has to wear the other teams jersey for a day......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol you a fool!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

CO UP!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Lol you a fool!!!


Wut up FES hows the BIG M...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> im bored LOL


Cut your ride! then you wont be bored


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Colorado what's good? Anson whatcha been up to? Cees Thanx for posting the pics of the Springs show! I wish I could have made it! Seems like everytime I am deployed or doing the Navy thang! Dubai is good! I swear these people have so much money got 25-30 year olds rolling 100k exotic lambos, astons martins, bmws, etc. Crazy arab money!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

Was up co,


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:roflmao: he's like 60 :rimshot:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> :roflmao: he's like 60 :rimshot:


:shh: LOL got nothing but love for you guys......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderette719 said:


> :shh: LOL got nothing but love for you guys......


HE'SLIKE60
That aint even right :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> HE'SLIKE60
> That aint even right :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Nothin but love Roy...But dont stray away from the bet now that we got manning....I bet you that when the BRONCOS and gaiders play the BRONCOS will win if they dont I will go buy a gaiders jersey and take a pic with it on and post it as my avatar for 1 month.....and vice versa for you....you game.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Nothin but love Roy...But dont stray away from the bet now that we got manning....I bet you that when the DONKEYS and Raiders play the DONKS will win if they dont I will go buy a Raiders jersey and take a pic with it on and post it as my avatar for 1 month.....and vice versa for you....you game.....


I gotta see what the Raiders do before that game.Lots of transitions being made right now.Too early to bet now but hit me up a week before the game.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Colorado what's good? Anson whatcha been up to? Cees Thanx for posting the pics of the Springs show! I wish I could have made it! Seems like everytime I am deployed or doing the Navy thang! Dubai is good! I swear these people have so much money got 25-30 year olds rolling 100k exotic lambos, astons martins, bmws, etc. Crazy arab money!


Ask one of em if i can borrow some money.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Only wanna bet when you think it's safe huh Roy no faith in your team LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Only wanna bet when you think it's safe huh Roy no faith in your team LOL



HAHAHA.......:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Only wanna bet when you think it's safe huh Roy no faith in your team LOL


Only would bet when it's fair and Nope, no faith, if I don't know what they're working with yet.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO got back from Albuquerque late last night...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO got back from Albuquerque late last night...


Pics or it didn't happen
Must be up by September because we know you a slow on postin pics :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> Must be up by September because we know you a slow on postin pics :biggrin:


believe me we didnt take pics!!! lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

1 member and 15 guests :scrutinize:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> believe me we didnt take pics!!! lol


How was it?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Colorado what's good? Anson whatcha been up to? Cees Thanx for posting the pics of the Springs show! I wish I could have made it! Seems like everytime I am deployed or doing the Navy thang! Dubai is good! I swear these people have so much money got 25-30 year olds rolling 100k exotic lambos, astons martins, bmws, etc. Crazy arab money!


YOOOOO I HAVE A 61 RAGG FOR YOU..... $45k ---ACE of SPADES---


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> YOOOOO I HAVE A 61 RAGG FOR YOU..... $45k ---ACE of SPADES---


What happened to the 63 on your name Mayne?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD morning colorado....GT...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ken, Ace of Spades? Which one is that? Any Pics? Was it at last years Pueblo Show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how was new mex Fes?? Did you guys take any rides??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> How was it?


We had a blast dont get it twisted!!! but the hop was very unorganized to say the least... not talking shit jus' sayin'


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how was new mex Fes?? Did you guys take any rides??


We got a trophy jus for bein' there lol!!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> We got a trophy jus for bein' there lol!!!!


Nice :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Nice :h5:


lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO??????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper CO??????


not shit lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody going to Spring Spree or Alamosa next Weekend?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> not shit lol!!!




LOL....apparently man the pages been going by slow.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Anybody going to Spring Spree or Alamosa next Weekend?




What is spring spree? And alamosa has the fathers day show right???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Spring Spree








And yes Alamosa is the Father's Day Show


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dint make it but herd it was wack as FUCK not hatein just saying..........


fesboogie said:


> We had a blast dont get it twisted!!! but the hop was very unorganized to say the least... not talking shit jus' sayin'


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Anybody going to Spring Spree or Alamosa next Weekend?


RUTHLESS will be there whats up for this weekend I think we just gonna walk threw the shows aint feeling the 25 dollar entry fee with nothing but a show same thing with that one at the mall just not a show for lowriders imo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> RUTHLESS will be there whats up for this weekend I think we just gonna walk threw the shows aint feeling the 25 dollar entry fee with nothing but a show same thing with that one at the mall just not a show for lowriders imo


:thumbsup:


Just go down to NM and enjoy Spring Fling with us !


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> We got a trophy jus for bein' there lol!!!!


Me too but mine was* bigger *:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Me too but mine was* bigger *:biggrin:


Lol!!! Sup Pjay thanks for the hospitality & showing us around espanola!!! & by the way the back way back up to CO is faster thanks for lettin us know about that too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dint make it but herd it was wack as FUCK not hatein just saying..........


yeah we talked to Paul from your chapter for a minute...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Just go down to NM and enjoy Spring Fling with us !
> View attachment 491912


wish we had ur guys kinda monies i would im saving thou cuz im try for vagas this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Got 2 tires Tempest 95% tread on them 155/80/13 WW
Came off the back of my ride $40 takes em.....or Imma toss em
hmu
Still got nipples on em

Click on pics for bigger pics*

View attachment 478062
View attachment 478063


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

*CASUALS CC SHOW DREAMING ON CHROME 3 JUNE 23RD 2012*







POSTED FOR SMILEY FROM CASUALS CC COME OUT FREE SHOW NO ENTRY FEE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND COOL CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Got 2 tires Tempest 95% tread on them 155/80/13 WW
> Came off the back of my ride $40 takes em.....or Imma toss em
> hmu
> Still got nipples on em
> ...


I might take those off your hands if no one wants them...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I might take those off your hands if no one wants them...


:thumbsup: ....lmk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MEMORIESCC said:


> View attachment 492212
> POSTED FOR SMILEY FROM CASUALS CC COME OUT FREE SHOW NO ENTRY FEE COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND COOL CARS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :thumbsup: ....lmk


I'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! Sup Pjay thanks for the hospitality & showing us around espanola!!! & by the way the back way back up to CO is faster thanks for lettin us know about that too!!!


No problem was kool kicking it with u guys. U guys should of hung out for all the excitement on Sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> No problem was kool kicking it with u guys. U guys should of hung out for all the excitement on Sunday


Lol yeah I heard it was exciting!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Got 2 tires Tempest 95% tread on them 155/80/13 WW
> Came off the back of my ride $40 takes em.....or Imma toss em
> hmu
> Still got nipples on em
> ...


Damn you shulda broke em out when I was there I figured u had em sold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn you shulda broke em out when I was there I figured u had em sold


My bad ,wasn't really a priority.Now they are just in the way.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

wish i had cash all the good deals come out when im broke i seen 2 12s for sale with a amp deck and whole wiring kit for all of it for 200 yesterday on fb all jbl and alpine deck i think it was dont really remember


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Me too but mine was* bigger *:biggrin:


Ya but you had to work for it tho..see you on the 16th. hope that is the right day. thanks for showing us around and dealing with my loud mouth ass. Tell peaches to fucking smile


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Ya but you had to work for it tho..see you on the 16th. hope that is the right day. thanks for showing us around and dealing with my loud mouth ass. Tell peaches to fucking smile


no problem. Its the 17th is the day of the show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Colorado Riders MOST HATED is having another bbq in our small town it's a really layed back place and most of you will like it if you came down. It's gonna be on August 11th at the city park down here. If you know of anything big that weekend happening that will conflict with it let me know I have another date in mind but for now sticking with this one. We will be providing food and will have a beer permit but thats gonna be BYOB this year. I'd like to hear back from some of you guys letting me know if you can make it. I know Fes said he's coming LOL and hopefully Roy you can make it as always. If anybody has any questions or concerns call me Larry 1-719-468-5828.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope everybody's cool after that storm tonight, seen alot of crazy pics ....i know im about to be Busy as hell at work


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Hope everybody's cool after that storm tonight, seen alot of crazy pics ....i know im about to be Busy as hell at work


Ditto....job security! 


Some ol school Colorado Rides.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Ya but you had to work for it tho..see you on the 16th. hope that is the right day. thanks for showing us around and dealing with my loud mouth ass. Tell peaches to fucking smile


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Colorado Riders MOST HATED is having another bbq in our small town it's a really layed back place and most of you will like it if you came down. It's gonna be on August 11th at the city park down here. If you know of anything big that weekend happening that will conflict with it let me know I have another date in mind but for now sticking with this one. We will be providing food and will have a beer permit but thats gonna be BYOB this year. I'd like to hear back from some of you guys letting me know if you can make it. I know Fes said he's coming LOL and hopefully Roy you can make it as always. If anybody has any questions or concerns call me Larry 1-719-468-5828.


I'll be there regardless this year!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup Pjay!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Colorado Riders MOST HATED is having another bbq in our small town it's a really layed back place and most of you will like it if you came down. It's gonna be on August 11th at the city park down here. If you know of anything big that weekend happening that will conflict with it let me know I have another date in mind but for now sticking with this one. We will be providing food and will have a beer permit but thats gonna be BYOB this year. I'd like to hear back from some of you guys letting me know if you can make it. I know Fes said he's coming LOL and hopefully Roy you can make it as always. If anybody has any questions or concerns call me Larry 1-719-468-5828.


Should I bring the rv again


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Colorado Riders MOST HATED is having another bbq in our small town it's a really layed back place and most of you will like it if you came down. It's gonna be on August 11th at the city park down here. If you know of anything big that weekend happening that will conflict with it let me know I have another date in mind but for now sticking with this one. We will be providing food and will have a beer permit but thats gonna be BYOB this year. I'd like to hear back from some of you guys letting me know if you can make it. I know Fes said he's coming LOL and hopefully Roy you can make it as always. If anybody has any questions or concerns call me Larry 1-719-468-5828.


deffinetly gonna try to make it this year as well:thumbsup:


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

4500 sell or trade 719 930 6787


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> 4500 sell or trade 719 930 6787


Good price...should go quick


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Very good price but i just got a flyer for a picnic car show at fountain park across from hill side community center on june 23rd 12-9 not much info but i called lets see if he calls back


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> 4500 sell or trade 719 930 6787


What are you looking to trade for??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Pjay!!!


Nothing just here came to pick up a set of 72 spoke Ds and work on a 61


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

what ya got pimpin?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo what's good Colorado? Not too much here just chillin in the hotel in Dubai! Just thought I would say hello to everyone! Hows the Low Low scene lately? Cees, Fez, and Roy what's happening?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody showing tomorrow?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yo what's good Colorado? Not too much here just chillin in the hotel in Dubai! Just thought I would say hello to everyone! Hows the Low Low scene lately? Cees, Fez, and Roy what's happening?


Whats good papa, hope you're doing well out there in Dubai....see ya soon bro.


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

what you got homie ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Have fun at the show tomorrow in springs and new mex and be safe out there.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Nothing just here came to pick up a set of 72 spoke Ds and work on a 61


Damn!!! Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Who's coming out to the Havana cruise next Saturday?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages moving by slow lately......Anyone have pics of the shows today???


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Who's coming out to the Havana cruise next Saturday?


me:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Yo what's good Colorado? Not too much here just chillin in the hotel in Dubai! Just thought I would say hello to everyone! Hows the Low Low scene lately? Cees, Fez, and Roy what's happening?


Sup bro!!! not much over here...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats up CO


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> What are you looking to trade for??


what u got


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got this pic of my old 59 today with new triple chrome plated front chrome. Thought I'd share it to help with the slow topic.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*Please Colorado riders vote for my good friend's car that could represent France with a lowrider built in France for 
the Sema Show in Vegas in October!! Just click on the link and vote for the green 66 corvair! Its a 
French contest in France and the winner gets a free trip to the Sema Show with the car...This 
lowrider is badass and it would be awsome to have a lowrider win that contest so lets help out a 
fellow lowrider win that contest brothers:

*http://www.facebook.com/meguiars.france?sk=app_305237422864165&app_data=%7B%22car_id%22%3A%22308%22%2C%22region_id%22%3A%22FRA%22%7D

*Here are pics of the 66 Corvair:*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got this pic of my old 59 today with new triple chrome plated front chrome. Thought I'd share it to help with the slow topic.


Looks like it went into good hands :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up glenn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that green corvair is nice


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that green corvair is nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got this pic of my old 59 today with new triple chrome plated front chrome. Thought I'd share it to help with the slow topic.


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that green corvair is nice


Yeah it is


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Was nice meeting some of you at the show yesterday.....had nice cars there... :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Yeah it is


x3


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Was nice meeting some of you at the show yesterday.....had nice cars there... :thumbsup:


Nice to meet you too


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats up CO




:dunno:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP CO,HOW WAS THE SHOW ON SAT. ANY PICS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> WAS UP CO,HOW WAS THE SHOW ON SAT. ANY PICS


you guys had a nice line up out there!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who won what?
I heard Glen went so I know he took majority

Who won the hop and how many inches?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHATS UP COLORADO ANYONE INTRESTED IN A 1987 EURO CUTTY CONVERTIBLE, CAR IS A CONVERSION WITH WORKING EVERYTHING JUST TRYING TO PUT IT OUT THERE WHILE BUILDING, WILL BE ASKING FOR ABOUT 5000 OR CASH AND TRADE PM ME LET ME KOW OR CALL 801-317-7959 PHILLIPA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THIS ONE LOOKING GOOD DADDY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

plague said:


> WHATS UP COLORADO ANYONE INTRESTED IN A 1987 EURO CUTTY CONVERTIBLE, CAR IS A CONVERSION WITH WORKING EVERYTHING JUST TRYING TO PUT IT OUT THERE WHILE BUILDING, WILL BE ASKING FOR ABOUT 5000 OR CASH AND TRADE PM ME LET ME KOW OR CALL 801-317-7959 PHILLIPA


Any pics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Any pics


THIS WEEK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> THIS WEEK


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Who won what?
> I heard Glen went so I know he took majority
> 
> Who won the hop and how many inches?


I was there for like 15 mins and pretty much jus walked around two rows and left!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> WHATS UP COLORADO ANYONE INTRESTED IN A 1987 EURO CUTTY CONVERTIBLE, CAR IS A CONVERSION WITH WORKING EVERYTHING JUST TRYING TO PUT IT OUT THERE WHILE BUILDING, WILL BE ASKING FOR ABOUT 5000 OR CASH AND TRADE PM ME LET ME KOW OR CALL 801-317-7959 PHILLIPA


 that would be kill'n it out here!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wat up CO i got a chrome display pole if any one wants it for ther display or watever i only got one but if u intrested hit me up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> lol


my bad read it wrong


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I was there for like 15 mins and pretty much jus walked around two rows and left!!!


Me too, everyone was at the yukon but i had my son so we dipped


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper????


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

mcfadonna said:


> GT UP :thumbsup:


WAS UP HOMIE HOW HOWS IT GOING OUT THERE


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> WAS UP HOMIE HOW HOWS IT GOING OUT THERE


What up homie its going GOOD just grinding to make it happen bro . Was GOOD homie ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

mcfadonna said:


> What up homie its going GOOD just grinding to make it happen bro . Was GOOD homie ?


SAME HERE HOMIE JUS TRYING TO RECOVER FROM FULLTIMING IT THIS WEEKEND IN NM.:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


WAS UP FES


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

*2nd Annual GOOD TIMES old school* *bash at the Yukon Tavern.Dinner and Dance , All car clubs and solo riders welcome .GOODTIMES will be having lots of raffles and a BEER PONG TOURNAMENT! club against club winner takes trophy and bragging rights for the year. the old school bash starts @ 6:00pm at 525 south circle $7.00 gets you in for a GOODTIME!!!!!! hope to see you there....larry.lol* *JUNE 23*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> WAS UP FES


Jus busy wit work bro how was N.M.?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> *2nd Annual GOOD TIMES old school* *bash at the Yukon Tavern.Dinner and Dance , All car clubs and solo riders welcome .GOODTIMES will be having lots of raffles and a BEER PONG TOURNAMENT! club against club winner takes trophy and bragging rights for the year. the old school bash starts @ 6:00pm at 525 south circle $7.00 gets you in for a GOODTIME!!!!!! hope to see you there....larry.lol* *JUNE 23*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Jus busy wit work bro how was N.M.?


SHIT HOMIE I HAD A GOODTIME JUS GOING OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WEEKEND :420::naughty:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

MCFADONNA, LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN COME DOWN FOR THE GT OLDSCHOOL PARTY WILL FIND YOU A PLACE TO LAY YOUR HAT FOR THE NIGHT


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

J.C. IN DA HOUSE!! WHAT IT DEW coLOWrado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> SHIT HOMIE I HAD A GOODTIME JUS GOING OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WEEKEND :420::naughty:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's up CO? Who's ROllin to alamosa this weekend? Fes I know your takin the cutty to swang and bang in the hop right?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO? Who's ROllin to alamosa this weekend? Fes I know your takin the cutty to swang and bang in the hop right?


I don't even know if im goin' down there...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I don't even know if im goin' down there...


dont be scared


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> MCFADONNA, LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN COME DOWN FOR THE GT OLDSCHOOL PARTY WILL FIND YOU A PLACE TO LAY YOUR HAT FOR THE NIGHT


Ok homie ill be there ill hit you up that Friday


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :wave:


Whats up ROy? You goin this weekend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Whats up ROy? You goin this weekend?


What up Big Joe!
Going to Spring Spree in Springs Saturday but not Alamosa.I spent alot of monies on the New Mexico trip. :happysad:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

mcfadonna said:


> Ok homie ill be there ill hit you up that Friday


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What up Big Joe!
> Going to Spring Spree in Springs Saturday but not Alamosa.I spent alot of monies on the New Mexico trip. :happysad:


I should be ready :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 495972
> J.C. IN DA HOUSE!! WHAT IT DEW coLOWrado?


:thumbsup:



lacwood said:


> I should be ready :x:


Nice :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :wave:


Sup Roy!!! How was your trip... seen bits & pieces on FB but...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> dont be scared


im not takin' my car anywhere that elco is goin'!!! j/p


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What up Big Joe!
> Going to Spring Spree in Springs Saturday but not Alamosa.I spent alot of monies on the New Mexico trip. :happysad:


Spring Spree gonna be a good show!!! we'll be out there helpin' out wit' judging and move-in...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Roy!!! How was your trip... seen bits & pieces on FB but...


What up Big Fes
Trip was bittersweet,had to buy 5 tires(3 blowouts),and didn't get judged.But did have a GOOD Time with the Fam out there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Spring Spree gonna be a good show!!! we'll be out there helpin' out wit' judging and move-in...


What and how many categories are there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What and how many categories are there?


there's like 15 categories don't quote me though 1st, 2nd & 3rd in each category... Im not sure whut classes I don't have the flyer wit' me but lowrider and all that are in it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What up Big Fes
> Trip was bittersweet,had to buy 5 tires(3 blowouts),and didn't get judged.But did have a GOOD Time with the Fam out there.


Atleast you had a Good Time out there... but damn 3 blowouts 5 tires? Whut I tell you about them heavy cars!!! lol j/p!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The car is definitely heavy :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> The car is definitely heavy :yessad:


lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO? Who's ROllin to alamosa this weekend? Fes I know your takin the cutty to swang and bang in the hop right?


Hey joe if you come to springs spree bring me a motor if you have one please


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Hey joe if you come to springs spree bring me a motor if you have one please


My homie bought me out on motors last week and I haven't had a chance to order any more. I'll be in alamosa this weekend. I should have some by next week if u still need one then brotha.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> My homie bought me out on motors last week and I haven't had a chance to order any more. I'll be in alamosa this weekend. I should have some by next week if u still need one then brotha.


Ill let you know


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Colorado! What's good with everyone? Hope all is well. Life here is good for the most part, except for the weather. HOT! So is anyone selling any rides in the next few months? Take care everyone! Go Raiders!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello Colorado! What's good with everyone? Hope all is well. Life here is good for the most part, except for the weather. HOT! So is anyone selling any rides in the next few months? Take care everyone! Go Raiders!


lol!!! the raiders!!! bwahahahahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wish I culd make the GT old school bash but I'll be in cali on vacation hope you guys have a good turn out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Wish I culd make the GT old school bash but I'll be in cali on vacation hope you guys have a good turn out


Where in Cali???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good one Fes!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!! the raiders!!! bwahahahahaha


GET ON A KNEE AND PRAY......were you even born when they had the orange crush or did you see it on NFL films


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Hey joe if you come to springs spree bring me a motor if you have one please


Hit up the other Joe from pueblo he just sold me one last night


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Where in Cali???


staying in ontario going to disney land and doing some other shit with my family


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I use to live in Ontario.....in a gated community :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> staying in ontario going to disney land and doing some other shit with my family


I use to hang out up there!!! I liked it!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> staying in ontario going to disney land and doing some other shit with my family


imma take my son to disney in september


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody know any tricks to clean white walls? bleach white aint doing it this time...just washed the blue off like 3 weeks ago noe there turning brownish


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 497305


Looks good man!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> imma take my son to disney in september



:thumbsup: BALLER.....LOL....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:GT UP


lacwood said:


> View attachment 497305


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> anybody know any tricks to clean white walls? bleach white aint doing it this time...just washed the blue off like 3 weeks ago noe there turning brownish



I bleach white mine and then scrub them with a brush and repeat like 2 or 3 times.....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:naughty:


BIGJIM said:


> *2nd Annual GOOD TIMES old school* *bash at the Yukon Tavern.Dinner and Dance , All car clubs and solo riders welcome .GOODTIMES will be having lots of raffles and a BEER PONG TOURNAMENT! club against club winner takes trophy and bragging rights for the year. the old school bash starts @ 6:00pm at 525 south circle $7.00 gets you in for a GOODTIME!!!!!! hope to see you there....larry.lol* *JUNE 23*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> anybody know any tricks to clean white walls? bleach white aint doing it this time...just washed the blue off like 3 weeks ago noe there turning brownish


sos pads


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Your Caddy came out really nice!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Looks good man!





BIGJIM said:


> :thumbsup:GT UP





Crash1964 said:


> Wow! Your Caddy came out really nice!!!!


Thanks fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> im not takin' my car anywhere that elco is goin'!!! j/p


It would be a good match up with ur car


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> It would be a good match up with ur car


HEY I SENT YOU PM ABOUT THIS WEEKEND SO CHECK IT..NOOOOOWWWWW.LOL


----------



## ROTTENAPPLE (Aug 23, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 497305


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROTTENAPPLE (Aug 23, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What up Big Fes
> Trip was bittersweet,had to buy 5 tires(3 blowouts),and didn't get judged.But did have a GOOD Time with the Fam out there.


Your not alone brotha they didn't judge mine neither ...ur car is bad ass bro u no we really took 1960's ht class "HATERS" hahaha GT UP nice meeting. U guys


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ROTTENAPPLE said:


> Your not alone brotha they didn't judge mine neither ...ur car is bad ass bro u no we really took 1960's ht class "HATERS" hahaha GT UP nice meeting. U guys


U to homie GT..UP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ROTTENAPPLE said:


> Your not alone brotha they didn't judge mine neither ...ur car is bad ass bro u no we really took 1960's ht class "HATERS" hahaha GT UP nice meeting. U guys


All GOOD bRO....Those things happen....Was nice to kick it and party with yous down there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> It would be a good match up with ur car


LOL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LOL!!!


Im a chipper!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 497305


NICE!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 497305


:fool2:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cars looking real clean Josh. Ya I'm jamming out sunday to denver then flying out to cali monday I can't wait.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Iam selling a blackmagic piston pump with all the plumbing and super duty adel 2 dump asking 500 but its just sitting here so open to offers for info call or text 720-628-2419


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Iam selling a blackmagic piston pump with all the plumbing and super duty adel 2 dump asking 500 but its just sitting here so open to offers for info call or text 720-628-2419


GOOD deal :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

*was up co,

*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good thing you had the day off to go represent :roflmao:chapo and D lookin good out there too:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Good thing you had the day off to go represent


:yessad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Have fun at the show today everybody take lots of pics......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


Lookin good roy and chapo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know of anymore shows this season???? Is the pueblo show a GO or NO GO??????


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck and Safe travels for all going to Alamosa tomorrow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice come up regalB you helping turning LJ into Rag City and like we talked rag city bitch rag rag city bitch LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Post pics larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't wanna steal his excitement I'm sure He'll post up pics


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy father's day


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Happy father's day



To you too Josh and all the other dads out there Happy Father's day.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all!!! nice seein' all the homies yesterday!!! have a safe fun trip to alamosa whoever is goin'!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

happy fathers day to all u dads out there ricky shut yo mouth i aint a dad i told u already sophias baby aint mine lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up CO just picked up my new 6 Duece rag!!!
































I willl post better pics later...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO just picked up my new 6 Duece rag!!!
> 
> View attachment 498356
> View attachment 498357
> ...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO just picked up my new 6 Duece rag!!!
> 
> View attachment 498356
> View attachment 498357
> ...


Nice pick up!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nice pick up!


Thanx bro!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> :wow::thumbsup:


Thanx man!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO just picked up my new 6 Duece rag!!!
> 
> View attachment 498356
> View attachment 498357
> ...


bad ass


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> bad ass


Thanks bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks bro!


Your new wheels aren't even at your pad for the regal and now we gotta order another set LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Your new wheels aren't even at your pad for the regal and now we gotta order another set LOL


Yessir gotta get that going when you get back from Cali homes!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups on the ride Josh!Paint looks killer Bro!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO just picked up my new 6 Duece rag!!!
> 
> View attachment 498356
> View attachment 498357
> ...


Nice bro really nice....


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Nice bro really nice....


Thanks man!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Big Ups on the ride Josh!Paint looks killer Bro!


Thanks bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Big Ups on the ride Josh!Paint looks killer Bro!


ya it does josh i like it...seems like just yesterday we were at ur work wiring up the set up and putting oil in the tanks that was a pretty quick come up


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks man!


car looked nice when I seen it today homie:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

everyone look'n good!!! sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> car looked nice when I seen it today homie:thumbsup:


Right on Chris!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats goin on CO so my boy ricky (raiderhater719) just informed me that we (RUTHLESS KUSTOMS) are goin to be doin a kickback/hop contest on september 1st its goin to be up circle and left palmer park the parking lot on the left side theres a indoor flea market right there RUTHLESS will cater some bbq and get some jumpy houses there will be a $250 prize for the club with the most cars there throphy and $250 for the single pump winner $250 and trophy for double pump winner its *NOT* goin to be a show just a kick back with a hop to get u switch happy people a lil fix  would love to see everyone come down and join us for some fun and get their grub on!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats goin on CO so my boy ricky (raiderhater719) just informed me that we (RUTHLESS KUSTOMS) are goin to be doin a kickback/hop contest on september 1st its goin to be up circle and left palmer park the parking lot on the left side theres a indoor flea market right there RUTHLESS will cater some bbq and get some jumpy houses there will be a $250 prize for the club with the most cars there throphy and $250 for the single pump winner $250 and trophy for double pump winner its *NOT* goin to be a show just a kick back with a hop to get u switch happy people a lil fix  would love to see everyone come down and join us for some fun and get their grub on!


Sounds cool


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> everyone look'n good!!! sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup bro!!! how are you?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats goin on CO so my boy ricky (raiderhater719) just informed me that we (RUTHLESS KUSTOMS) are goin to be doin a kickback/hop contest on september 1st its goin to be up circle and left palmer park the parking lot on the left side theres a indoor flea market right there RUTHLESS will cater some bbq and get some jumpy houses there will be a $250 prize for the club with the most cars there throphy and $250 for the single pump winner $250 and trophy for double pump winner its *NOT* goin to be a show just a kick back with a hop to get u switch happy people a lil fix  would love to see everyone come down and join us for some fun and get their grub on!


Sounds cool, is he gonna be back by then?


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

Show going down Aug. 4th Española NM. MC Magic, Zig Zag, Juan Gambino and D-Eazy live on stage. Ground crushing car/truck hop and some super sweet cars. Coverage by Lowrider n Street Seen mag. Hosted by NM own MQ and Dj 3 of 97.3..... Don't miss out on NM's BIGGEST SHOW OF THE SUMMER.......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Sounds cool, is he gonna be back by then?


yes sir whats the count now ricky?????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats goin on CO so my boy ricky (raiderhater719) just informed me that we (RUTHLESS KUSTOMS) are goin to be doin a kickback/hop contest on september 1st its goin to be up circle and left palmer park the parking lot on the left side theres a indoor flea market right there RUTHLESS will cater some bbq and get some jumpy houses there will be a $250 prize for the club with the most cars there throphy and $250 for the single pump winner $250 and trophy for double pump winner its *NOT* goin to be a show just a kick back with a hop to get u switch happy people a lil fix  would love to see everyone come down and join us for some fun and get their grub on!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

iRepNewMex said:


> View attachment 498829
> 
> Show going down Aug. 4th Española NM. MC Magic, Zig Zag, Juan Gambino and D-Eazy live on stage. Ground crushing car/truck hop and some super sweet cars. Coverage by Lowrider n Street Seen mag. Hosted by NM own MQ and Dj 3 of 97.3..... Don't miss out on NM's BIGGEST SHOW OF THE SUMMER.......


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Budddy


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> whats goin on CO so my boy ricky (raiderhater719) just informed me that we (RUTHLESS KUSTOMS) are goin to be doin a kickback/hop contest on september 1st its goin to be up circle and left palmer park the parking lot on the left side theres a indoor flea market right there RUTHLESS will cater some bbq and get some jumpy houses there will be a $250 prize for the club with the most cars there throphy and $250 for the single pump winner $250 and trophy for double pump winner its *NOT* goin to be a show just a kick back with a hop to get u switch happy people a lil fix  would love to see everyone come down and join us for some fun and get their grub on!


remember guys this aint set in stone yet as far as location we got a pretty good chance og getting it but not 100% sure yet just wanted u guys to keep the date locked on ur calender because we will be doing something on that date


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> yes sir whats the count now ricky?????


64 more days man.....Can't wait


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FOR SALE $6500 OBO


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> *2nd Annual GOOD TIMES old school* *bash at the Yukon Tavern.Dinner and Dance , All car clubs and solo riders welcome .GOODTIMES will be having lots of raffles and a BEER PONG TOURNAMENT! club against club winner takes trophy and bragging rights for the year. the old school bash starts @ 6:00pm at 525 south circle $7.00 gets you in for a GOODTIME!!!!!! hope to see you there....larry.lol* *JUNE 23*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BIGJIM said:


>



Yea buddy.....


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

A few more....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> A few more....
> 
> View attachment 499552
> View attachment 499553
> ...


Yous guys has too many monies out there in LJ
Clean....Very Clean


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> A few more....
> 
> View attachment 499552
> View attachment 499553
> ...


DAMN THAT CAR LOOKS CLEAN YOU A BALLER


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Yous guys has too many monies out there in LJ
> Clean....Very Clean


right thats where my families from and my grandpa retired from the santa fe and lets just say he aint hurtin lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 499312
> FOR SALE $6500 OBO
> View attachment 499313


any more pics and what all does it got and chrome under her what bout the motor? and interior? whats that look like


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL you guys are crazy!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL you guys are crazy!!!!


They nuttier than squirrel turds Bro


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL you guys are crazy!!!!


hey bro i live in la junta that is a clean rag u got there u may have seen my ride before:thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup bosslike60 ur names roy right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> sup bosslike60 ur names roy right


yessir....formerly known as VyneTyme,ProperDos,RAG3ROY,Whitemare,19monte88,Goodtimesroy,and 19monte78


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

loco surpreme said:


> hey bro i live in la junta that is a clean rag u got there u may have seen my ride before:thumbsup:


What you ride...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> They nuttier than squirrel turds Bro


A polished squirrel turd bro LOL!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> yessir....formerly known as VyneTyme,ProperDos,RAG3ROY,Whitemare,19monte88,Goodtimesroy,and 19monte78


:wow: you got too many aliases


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :wow: you got too many aliases


You should see all the ones the LAPD,and LASD know about :happysad:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What you ride...


 i have a 84 cutlass surpreme but its still in the makeing of gettin put back together and shit


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> yessir....formerly known as VyneTyme,ProperDos,RAG3ROY,Whitemare,19monte88,Goodtimesroy,and 19monte78


sup roy remeber me larry and joe's cousin


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> yessir....formerly known as VyneTyme,ProperDos,RAG3ROY,Whitemare,19monte88,Goodtimesroy,and 19monte78





BOSSLIKE60 said:


> You should see all the ones the LAPD,and LASD know about :happysad:


I was like  then i was like :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> sup roy remeber me larry and joe's cousin


Joey Right?


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> yessir....formerly known as VyneTyme,ProperDos,RAG3ROY,Whitemare,19monte88,Goodtimesroy,and 19monte78


GODDAAMM,WHEN U THINK U KNOW SOMEBODY.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> GODDAAMM,WHEN U THINK U KNOW SOMEBODY.


:naughty:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Joey Right?


:yes: yessirrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Got the car lifting right again:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> :yes: yessirrrrrrrrrrr


Yeah I member yous Bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Got the car lifting right again:yes:


What was wrong?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What was wrong?


The fourth battery was junk. I had the first 3 running to the back pumps then two more to the front...thats why the back was cool the whole time, went ahead and replaced the switch too since it was sticking. Need to get 2 new batteries now but at least i know the issue


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> The fourth battery was junk. I had the first 3 running to the back pumps then two more to the front...thats why the back was cool the whole time, went ahead and replaced the switch too since it was sticking. Need to get 2 new batteries now but at least i know the issue


Thought yous said they was the same batteries hooked up to both banks?
get Carling switches and you wont have to worry about em sticking....sticky switches kill set ups


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a video from the havana cruise this past weekend!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thought yous said they was the same batteries hooked up to both banks?
> get Carling switches and you wont have to worry about em sticking....sticky switches kill set ups


I dont know how to describe it but apparently i was just wrong:yessad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a video from the havana cruise this past weekend!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a video from the havana cruise this past weekend!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

hell ya thats whats up big ups DENVER cc


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

*was up* *CO.*:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup jimmy & the rest of the CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Long time no talk.....whats going on familia? Hope everyone had a good Fathers day weekend. 
GOOD TIMES looking clean this year...nice line up! 
Nice pick up on that 62 Mister Regal.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Long time no talk.....whats going on familia? Hope everyone had a good Fathers day weekend.
> GOOD TIMES looking clean this year...nice line up!
> Nice pick up on that 62 Mister Regal.


Thanks bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Them wheels on TheREGAL_B's ride were ordered through plague or phillipa if you guys know him he's good people so just throwing it out there on the wheels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Brian your gonna have to change your name to TheIMPALA_B kinda reminds me of half baked fuck you fuck you fuck you your cool and fuck you and I'm out LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Brian your gonna have to change your name to TheIMPALA_B kinda reminds me of half baked fuck you fuck you fuck you your cool and fuck you and I'm out LOL


Hahaha! Oh man that's a good one!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

All right guys like Los previously stated before we are going to do a kickback/bike show/hop contest on Sep 1st (place to be determined this weekend). We are going to get jumpy hoses and some tents, tables and chairs. The hop contest will consist of 4 categories with $250 and a trophy going to each winner. The bike show will be free and we wil be doing 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest with trophies going to 1st 2nd and 3rd place. Also for the club that brings the most "nice" cars will win $250......We will have a DJ and bbq going on. I have contacted different hoppers around CO and NM and have verbal confirmation on a few so hopefully we can get the hop crackin.....We will be doing the flyers this weekend and I wil put them out as soon as we get them...We hope to see all the clubs and solo riders out there...If you guys have any questions or concerns contact Andrew Garcia, Los or myself..Thanks guys


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a video from the havana cruise this past weekend!!!!


Hope you guys can make it to our show on Sep 1st and show everyone how COLOWRADO gets down....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:h5:


raiderhater719 said:


> All right guys like Los previously stated before we are going to do a kickback/bike show/hop contest on Sep 1st (place to be determined this weekend). We are going to get jumpy hoses and some tents, tables and chairs. The hop contest will consist of 4 categories with $250 and a trophy going to each winner. The bike show will be free and we wil be doing 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest with trophies going to 1st 2nd and 3rd place. Also for the club that brings the most "nice" cars will win $250......We will have a DJ and bbq going on. I have contacted different hoppers around CO and NM and have verbal confirmation on a few so hopefully we can get the hop crackin.....We will be doing the flyers this weekend and I wil put them out as soon as we get them...We hope to see all the clubs and solo riders out there...If you guys have any questions or concerns contact Andrew Garcia, Los or myself..Thanks guys


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

LET YOUR FRIENDS & FAMILY KNOW EVERYBODY WELCOME , LETS HAVE A *GOODTIME!ON SAT.*


BIGJIM said:


> *2nd Annual GOOD TIMES old school* *bash at the Yukon Tavern.Dinner and Dance , All car clubs and solo riders welcome .GOODTIMES will be having lots of raffles and a BEER PONG TOURNAMENT! club against club winner takes trophy and bragging rights for the year. the old school bash starts @ 6:00pm at 525 south circle $7.00 gets you in for a GOODTIME!!!!!! hope to see you there....larry.lol* *JUNE 23*


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hope you guys can make it to our show on Sep 1st and show everyone how COLOWRADO gets down....


Denver car club will have too hoppers for sure!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> LET YOUR FRIENDS & FAMILY KNOW EVERYBODY WELCOME , LETS HAVE A *GOODTIME!ON SAT.*





raiderhater719 said:


> All right guys like Los previously stated before we are going to do a kickback/bike show/hop contest on Sep 1st (place to be determined this weekend). We are going to get jumpy hoses and some tents, tables and chairs. The hop contest will consist of 4 categories with $250 and a trophy going to each winner. The bike show will be free and we wil be doing 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest with trophies going to 1st 2nd and 3rd place. Also for the club that brings the most "nice" cars will win $250......We will have a DJ and bbq going on. I have contacted different hoppers around CO and NM and have verbal confirmation on a few so hopefully we can get the hop crackin.....We will be doing the flyers this weekend and I wil put them out as soon as we get them...We hope to see all the clubs and solo riders out there...If you guys have any questions or concerns contact Andrew Garcia, Los or myself..Thanks guys


:thumbsup:


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

was up co is there a banquet this weekend in pueblo for those lil girls tht died if so can u hit me up spanky 719 924 2218 need info on time and if theres a registration thanks viejitos in the house


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> Denver car club will have too hoppers for sure!!!!!


BALLLINNNNN!!!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Off Topic Chris (Apr 7, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha! Oh man that's a good one!


car looks good on rims homie. I'll have to catch up with you sometime so my lady can see it in person now that you put the rims on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Off Topic Chris said:


> car looks good on rims homie. I'll have to catch up with you sometime so my lady can see it in person now that you put the rims on


lets bust a cruz sunday bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages been going by slow lately....:thumbsdown:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man these pages been goign by slow lately....:thumbsdown:


Sure has


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

New toy comin to COLOWRADO......Just waiting for the transportation company now....:run:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> New toy comin to COLOWRADO......Just waiting for the transportation company now....:run:


:wow: nice find


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> New toy comin to COLOWRADO......Just waiting for the transportation company now....:run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good pickup ricky!!! let the games begin!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Good pickup ricky!!! let the games begin!!!


The hell with all that lets do the damn thang Co... but does the switch man in the pics come with the car if not practice practice practice. Have a nest egg for all the new parts you will need when shit breaks tho... ALL IN GOOD FUN CUZ I DONT HAVE A HOPPER........ COLORADO NOW HAS 2 YES 2 FOLKS THAT HAVE BIG HEADS. ROY AND FESS YOU GUYS NEED A TIE BREAKER CHALLENGE or get sponsored by New Era or 5950. and if you dont think i talk this much shit in person you can find out a The Yukon Tavern on Sat at 7 for i think its $7 dollars at the door. i should have to only pay 5 for the Don King pro motioning skills


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> The hell with all that lets do the damn thang Co... but does the switch man in the pics come with the car if not practice practice practice. Have a nest egg for all the new parts you will need when shit breaks tho... ALL IN GOOD FUN CUZ I DONT HAVE A HOPPER........ COLORADO NOW HAS 2 YES 2 FOLKS THAT HAVE BIG HEADS. ROY AND FESS YOU GUYS NEED A TIE BREAKER CHALLENGE or get sponsored by New Era or 5950. and if you dont think i talk this much shit in person you can find out a The Yukon Tavern on Sat at 7 for i think its $7 dollars at the door. i should have to only pay 5 for the Don King pro motioning skills


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


guess they can call me CHIPPER J then... i got 5 on it but id love to make it 10 any takers..lmfao..... inside thang aint nothin aint nothin


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a video from the havana cruise this past weekend!!!!


just see this and i like that!!! you may continue


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> guess they can call me CHIPPER J then... i got 5 on it but id love to make it 10 any takers..lmfao..... inside thang aint nothin aint nothin


lol the hoppin' bug has hit CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol cant wait ill be at the yukon as well


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets put the woman and kids to bed and go looking for supper. Ear muffs not required. ill make u blush tho. shit if i get rolln ill make you famous...If i dont make you laugh ill make you want to punch me in the face then ill go from Chipper J to THE ONE THEY CALL JEFF. If you didnt get those movie quotes then i got a gift certificate for a pair of skinny jeans, a snap back and some checker board Vans for you. Sexual Chocolate Sexual Chocolate (mic gets dropped point to the left and exit stage right). I better get in for FREE now GT.......LMFAO......Stepping my shit talking game up like Im working for a raise at the treatment plant....free i tell you free..this post approved by B.D.K.P. aka Broke Don King Productions. till then see yall there.......... FREE just in case you missed it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Lets put the woman and kids to bed and go looking for supper. Ear muffs not required. ill make u blush tho. shit if i get rolln ill make you famous...If i dont make you laugh ill make you want to punch me in the face then ill go from Chipper J to THE ONE THEY CALL JEFF. If you didnt get those movie quotes then i got a gift certificate for a pair of skinny jeans, a snap back and some checker board Vans for you. Sexual Chocolate Sexual Chocolate (mic gets dropped point to the left and exit stage right). I better get in for FREE now GT.......LMFAO......Stepping my shit talking game up like Im working for a raise at the treatment plant....free i tell you free..this post approved by B.D.K.P. aka Broke Don King Productions. till then see yall there.......... FREE just in case you missed it


jus let your soul glo brotha!!! Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> New toy comin to COLOWRADO......Just waiting for the transportation company now....:run:



DAMN.....congrats!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> jus let your soul glo brotha!!! Lol


LOL you got it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys......Man Jeff been drinking....LOL.....You guys lucky I'm in trashcanistan....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks guys......Man Jeff been drinking....LOL.....You guys lucky I'm in trashcanistan....


nah thats him sober!!! real talk!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL @ Jeff
Man you need to meet up with Swipe on here inna few months


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol yall some fus ya rick if u was here shit would be live i would be cryin from laughin so hard


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> LOL @ Jeff
> Man you need to meet up with Swipe on here inna few months


:thumbsup:definitely entertaining for us!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Whos cruzin feds???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I cruized through Manitou and gotg tonight....Was cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup:definitely entertaining for us!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lets bust a cruz sunday bro


I'm down. hit me up sunday because I have to work late on saturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It don't stop!!! See everyone tonight!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you guys might recognize a couple of peeps in this vid!!! nice lil' vid check the Big hoMie's rudogg's old raghouse!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> I'm down. hit me up sunday because I have to work late on saturday


Aight I will and ya me too I won't be getting home till late tonight. We should hit the car wash first and maybe I'll call slim from las animas and see if he wants to cruz


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you guys might recognize a couple of peeps in this vid!!! nice lil' vid check the Big hoMie's rudogg's old raghouse!!!!


I see you and Chapo and some other people I know.Also Larry's Rag in there :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck on the party tonight GT wish I could make it


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

I WISH U COULD MAKE IT TO LARRY..:naughty:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good luck on the party tonight GT wish I could make it


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Good vids Fes!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you guys might recognize a couple of peeps in this vid!!! nice lil' vid check the Big hoMie's rudogg's old raghouse!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I see you and Chapo and some other people I know.Also Larry's Rag in there :wow:


Joe from pueblo on there too if I aint mistaken and I knew that rag looked familiar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Good vids Fes!


thanks brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Great party last night GT!!! Ain't had an excuse to drink like that in a minute had a blast!!! & all the hoMies did too!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats up where's the pics from last night??? Who won the beer pong tournament???? I wish I could have been there ::::((((( LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya we need pics to prove you guys had fun lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't take any pics but the beer pong trophy is in Big Bad Ass MAJESTICS possesion!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we beat Ruthless in the 1st round, Lowrider Royalty in the 2nd round & the home court advantage havin' GT in the finals!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya we need pics to prove you guys had fun lol


LOL....What day is your kickback again larry so we can put it on our calender and let the guys know....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> we beat Ruthless in the 1st round, Lowrider Royalty in the 2nd round & the home court advantage havin' GT in the finals!!!



Man thats cuz I wasnt there.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man thats cuz I wasnt there.....


excuses are like assholes... you know the rest lol!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> excuses are like assholes... you know the rest lol!!!!



:buttkick:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> we beat Ruthless in the 1st round, Lowrider Royalty in the 2nd round & the home court advantage havin' GT in the finals!!!


:banghead:



Yeah Majestics was on they A game last, it was a good ass time though for real, appreciate everyone coming out to show support:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Majestics was on they A game last, it was a good ass time though for real, appreciate everyone coming out to show support:thumbsup:


lol thanks for havin' us!!! it definitely was a good ass time!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :buttkick:


yeeeeaaah buuudyyy!!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

*THANKS FOR EVERYBODY COMING OUT LAST NIGHT TO SUPPORT , I HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOODTIME! OH YEAH FES* *TROPHY WILL BE BACK IN GOODTIMES PROPERTY LOCKER..LOL..*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I've been waiting for this to bust out only to see it's being sold again :banghead:

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3066009635.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> *THANKS FOR EVERYBODY COMING OUT LAST NIGHT TO SUPPORT , I HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOODTIME! OH YEAH FES* *TROPHY WILL BE BACK IN GOODTIMES PROPERTY LOCKER..LOL..*





lacwood said:


> :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Majestics was on they A game last, it was a good ass time though for real, appreciate everyone coming out to show support:thumbsup:





fesboogie said:


> we beat Ruthless in the 1st round, Lowrider Royalty in the 2nd round & the home court advantage havin' GT in the finals!!!





fesboogie said:


> I didn't take any pics but the beer pong trophy is in Big Bad Ass MAJESTICS possesion!!! lol






:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!! its a sick trophy!!! thats all I can say!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Man I've been waiting for this to bust out only to see it's being sold again :banghead:
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3066009635.html


 Tharen's right???


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man thats cuz I wasnt there.....


Man it was cuz casper was all drunk lol they beat us by 1 cup and we rebuttaled 2 times it was good match


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

http://youtu.be/xofqS-PVwK0 A little video my wife put together


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Looks like Julians old Cutty is in GOOD hands and on the Bumper like it should be









*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> http://youtu.be/xofqS-PVwK0 A little video my wife put together



Lookin good man....:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

mikegDenver said:


> http://youtu.be/xofqS-PVwK0 A little video my wife put together


Good Video bro!!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

*GOODTIMES WILL BE SUPPORTING **A LOCAL SHOW & SHINE AT THE TIMEOUT SPORTS BAR PARKING LOT ON JUNE 30th SET UP STARTS AT 12pm SHOW STARTS AT 1pm TIMEOUT OWNERS WILL BE SUPPLYING LUNCH FOR ALL WHO ATTEND. EVERYONE WELCOME FROM "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" TO "FULL-CUSTOM".AND YES IT IS FREE* ,WE CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT BUSINESS THERE FES IF YOUR UP TO IT...LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> *GOODTIMES WILL BE SUPPORTING **A LOCAL SHOW & SHINE AT THE TIMEOUT SPORTS BAR PARKING LOT ON JUNE 30th SET UP STARTS AT 12pm SHOW STARTS AT 1pm TIMEOUT OWNERS WILL BE SUPPLYING LUNCH FOR ALL WHO ATTEND. EVERYONE WELCOME FROM "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" TO "FULL-CUSTOM".AND YES IT IS FREE* ,WE CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT BUSINESS THERE FES IF YOUR UP TO IT...LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

A few Car Wash pics with Larry, Chris, and Myself in Rag City!!!!!!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> A few Car Wash pics with Larry, Chris, and Myself in Rag City!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 501927
> View attachment 501929
> View attachment 501930
> View attachment 501931


it was fun kicking it with you guys today and can't wait till next time to do it again


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> *GOODTIMES WILL BE SUPPORTING **A LOCAL SHOW & SHINE AT THE TIMEOUT SPORTS BAR PARKING LOT ON JUNE 30th SET UP STARTS AT 12pm SHOW STARTS AT 1pm TIMEOUT OWNERS WILL BE SUPPLYING LUNCH FOR ALL WHO ATTEND. EVERYONE WELCOME FROM "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" TO "FULL-CUSTOM".AND YES IT IS FREE* ,WE CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT BUSINESS THERE FES IF YOUR UP TO IT...LOL


RUTHLESS will be there talked about it today at our meeting:h5:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> it was fun kicking it with you guys today and can't wait till next time to do it again


It's a fun time every time bro!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> RUTHLESS will be there talked about it today at our meeting:h5:



Yea buddy.....:boink:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> It's a fun time every time bro!


hell yeah:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> A few Car Wash pics with Larry, Chris, and Myself in Rag City!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 501927
> View attachment 501929
> View attachment 501930
> View attachment 501931


Nice pics Brian and hell ya Chris I didn't want it to end bro. We'll do it again and hopefully Jr and Victor can Join us and whoever else wants to just cruise and hang out its nice just friends hanging out talking about their ride and plans for the ride and whatever else we all bullshit about LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> A few Car Wash pics with Larry, Chris, and Myself in Rag City!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 501927
> View attachment 501929
> View attachment 501930
> View attachment 501931


You guys looking real good in LJ :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLOWRADO....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> You guys looking real good in LJ :wow:


thanx Josh were trying we have some work to do but were doing it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> You guys looking real good in LJ :wow:


*Co-signed LJ is on it !*


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BIGJIM said:


> *THANKS FOR EVERYBODY COMING OUT LAST NIGHT TO SUPPORT , I HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOODTIME! OH YEAH FES* *TROPHY WILL BE BACK IN GOODTIMES PROPERTY LOCKER..LOL..*


Like the N.R.A. would say "You can get from my cold dead hands". What was fun as hell. even tho i had to pay 7 dollars. you will be hearing from my lawyer about that by the way. but dont wait cuz its Broke Don King Productions for a reason. Thanks and if you missed it you missed it. Im the funniest black man on 13 inch rims


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> You guys looking real good in LJ :wow:


Hell yeah man thanks, we tryin! Hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> *GOODTIMES WILL BE SUPPORTING **A LOCAL SHOW & SHINE AT THE TIMEOUT SPORTS BAR PARKING LOT ON JUNE 30th SET UP STARTS AT 12pm SHOW STARTS AT 1pm TIMEOUT OWNERS WILL BE SUPPLYING LUNCH FOR ALL WHO ATTEND. EVERYONE WELCOME FROM "UNDER CONSTRUCTION" TO "FULL-CUSTOM".AND YES IT IS FREE* ,WE CAN TAKE CARE OF THAT BUSINESS THERE FES IF YOUR UP TO IT...LOL


Nah let us sit on it for a minute... Lol


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Nah let us sit on it for a minute... Lol


Thats coo homie I understand you don't want to lose it so quickly.lol BIG DOGS GONNA PLAY THIS TIME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's too hot to step foot outside


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> Thats coo homie I understand you don't want to lose it so quickly.lol BIG DOGS GONNA PLAY THIS TIME


Whut happened to the so called big dogs last time??? lol


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Whut happened to the so called big dogs last time??? lol


LOL.SHIT WE HAD TO WORK!!.LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> LOL.SHIT WE HAD TO WORK!!.LOL


lol we might make a roster switch too!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> LOL....What day is your kickback again larry so we can put it on our calender and let the guys know....


I didn't forget about your question bro I'm gonna move the date up a week so a buddy can make it were a small town and need every ride and rider we can I won't swap it again though this time were gonna set it in stone I am working on a flyer now and were probably gonna have a horseshoe tournament club on club just trying to make it fun and interesting I hope we get good results as far as attendance.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I didn't forget about your question bro I'm gonna move the date up a week so a buddy can make it were a small town and need every ride and rider we can I won't swap it again though this time were gonna set it in stone I am working on a flyer now and were probably gonna have a horseshoe tournament club on club just trying to make it fun and interesting I hope we get good results as far as attendance.


People still play horseshoes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JK Larry....Sounds like some GOOD TIMES are to be had (lil joto) :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we still play them down here LOL and it will be fun Roy trust me


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we still play them down here LOL and it will be fun Roy trust me


Shit... We better start practicing!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I didn't forget about your question bro I'm gonna move the date up a week so a buddy can make it were a small town and need every ride and rider we can I won't swap it again though this time were gonna set it in stone I am working on a flyer now and were probably gonna have a horseshoe tournament club on club just trying to make it fun and interesting I hope we get good results as far as attendance.


What weekend you thinking about doing it??? The new mexico show is Aug 4th and 5th then on Aug 25th is the show in denver and one in the springs and on Sep 1st we are going to do a show and us and another club are in the process of planning some BIG things....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol we might make a roster switch too!!!


we definetly are if casper is that drunk again hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> we definetly are if casper is that drunk again hahaha


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> What weekend you thinking about doing it??? The new mexico show is Aug 4th and 5th then on Aug 25th is the show in denver and one in the springs and on Sep 1st we are going to do a show and us and another club are in the process of planning some BIG things....


August already gonna be a crazy month!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> What weekend you thinking about doing it??? The new mexico show is Aug 4th and 5th then on Aug 25th is the show in denver and one in the springs and on Sep 1st we are going to do a show and us and another club are in the process of planning some BIG things....


thinkin july 28th


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thinkin july 28th


:thumbsup:


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

viejitos in the house:420:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

JK FES U GUYS WON THAT ROUND IT WAS A GOOD GAME.


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

colo64imp said:


> viejitos in the house:420:


WAS UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> JK FES U GUYS WON THAT ROUND IT WAS A GOOD GAME.


I already know bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thinkin july 28th


cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody got a hook up for Central air?*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by the fires.May God bless you!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Anybody got a hook up for Central air?*


x2


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by the fires.May God bless you!*


x2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLOWRADO.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by the fires.May God bless you!*


x33


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

$2500 cash plus a trade for something.little bullshit car or whatever in cash value up to $3800.now that should be a cool deal for someone...














719 930 6787


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

here you go fawkers!!! Roll'n vol.24 hittin' the streets real soon!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> here you go fawkers!!! Roll'n vol.24 hittin' the streets real soon!!!


I want a reserved copy Fes.Just posted the link on FB with your name.We might need alot out here. :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I want a reserved copy Fes.Just posted the link on FB with your name.We might need alot out here. :happysad:


there will be plenty!!! you guys looked good on that preview!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> here you go fawkers!!! Roll'n vol.24 hittin' the streets real soon!!!


Looks good chippers


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Looks good chippers


LOL Whuts up PJay!!! you coming out here september 1st? and thank you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> there will be plenty!!! you guys looked good on that preview!!!


Thanks dog
Hopefully we look better this year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> here you go fawkers!!! Roll'n vol.24 hittin' the streets real soon!!!


GODDAM I NEED TO GET ONE OF THOSE FES,PUT ME DOWN FOR 1


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> GODDAM I NEED TO GET ONE OF THOSE FES,PUT ME DOWN FOR 1


coo cool


----------



## Barberlos (Jun 27, 2012)

1965 Cadillac Coupe Deville...429...runs...needs love...hate to let it go...too many projects...not enough room...my loss your gain...car has serious potential...asking $3,250 OBO...any questions call Nate at 505-489-0869 

View attachment 503208
View attachment 503209
View attachment 503210
View attachment 503211


----------



## Barberlos (Jun 27, 2012)

1965 Cadillac Coupe Deville...429...runs...needs love...hate to let it go...too many projects...not enough room...my loss your gain...car has serious potential...asking $3,250 OBO...any questions call Nate at 505-489-0869


----------



## jst4u2c (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado....hope everyone and their families are safe in the Springs.....

The pics from LJ cruise are nice...nothing but topless down there...love it. 

Wish we had some nice kick backs up here in Denver like the GOOD TIMES ones.....glad you guys had fun.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> here you go fawkers!!! Roll'n vol.24 hittin' the streets real soon!!!


I got five on it!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I got five on it!!


Got you pana!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Got you pana!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I got five on it!!



Que pajo Cabron??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Que pajo Cabron??


Trabajando como siempre..ya tu sabes.... how have you been papa?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

awwww shit los needs thats rolln:biggrin:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Trabajando como siempre..ya tu sabes.... how have you been papa?



Been aight hoMie!! Howz the City Wide faM?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Been aight hoMie!! Howz the City Wide faM?



Doing good brother....trying to hold our own with all you big dogs out there!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn fes that rollin vol. 24 looks on point man....Thats how we got to get it crackin.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a couple of pics from the other night I've been to lazy to post lol we had a couple more cars show up after but too dark to take a pic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> a couple of pics from the other night I've been to lazy to post lol we had a couple more cars show up after but too dark to take a pic


Nice pics!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Fes I'm hoping the LJ crew can get together soon and do it again


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Fes I'm hoping the LJ crew can get together soon and do it again


Good pics bro I like that line up pic the most!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LJ looking Good!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> a couple of pics from the other night I've been to lazy to post lol we had a couple more cars show up after but too dark to take a pic


niceeeeeeee :h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages been moving slow lately....:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> a couple of pics from the other night I've been to lazy to post lol we had a couple more cars show up after but too dark to take a pic





Lookin good guys.....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Fes I'm hoping the LJ crew can get together soon and do it again


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp for CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup larry those pics looked mas chingon:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was trying to see if a few fellas wanted to hang and cruz tonight but I just got called to work so no cruz for me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Wut upper pimp juice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wheres all the pics from the show and shine????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper pimp juice


chill'n bro recooping!!! lol you?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> chill'n bro recooping!!! lol you?


I heard you guys was partying it up...LOL....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Always fun kickin' it wit' the GT & Ruthless faM's!!! where's the rest of C. Springs @?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Was a GOOD ass TIME.Great seeing everyon from JR to the Big M to the Ruthless Krew....Oh and can't forget about Babyface AKA Number One in da Streets Number One in your Hearts*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:420::barf::420:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Was a GOOD ass TIME.Great seeing everyon from JR to the Big M to the Ruthless Krew....Oh and can't forget about Babyface AKA Number One in da Streets Number One in your Hearts*


Lol right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> :420::barf::420:


Lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BIGJIM said:


> :420::barf::420:


Get your bike home alright last night??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to say right on to Brian for becoming a prospect of MOST HATED ol prospecting having ass lmao it's an inside joke to the rest of layitlow.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd like to say right on to Brian for becoming a prospect of MOST HATED ol prospecting having ass lmao it's an inside joke to the rest of layitlow.....



Right on man MOST HATED looking good...We have a prospect goin through now too hes a good guy with a couple nice rides....About 4 months ago we had a guy trying to come through the club and felt like he didnt have to go thorough a prospect faze and felt 4 months was to long to prospect and felt that his car was good enough to fly a plauqe from day one.....Wrong anwser so he kicked rocks and started his own club...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whers the pics from the show and shine??? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux and I got a flyer worked up guys for our bbq just waiting to have it looked over to make sure I didn't miss anything....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd like to say right on to Brian for becoming a prospect of MOST HATED ol prospecting having ass lmao it's an inside joke to the rest of layitlow.....


Congrats!Always nice to see Most Hated grow


raiderhater719 said:


> Whers the pics from the show and shine??? :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd like to say right on to Brian for becoming a prospect of MOST HATED ol prospecting having ass lmao it's an inside joke to the rest of layitlow.....


Right on bro! Hahaha needa quit with that havin ass!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Right on bro! Hahaha needa quit with that havin ass!


why u saying that at work LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost page 2...WTF!!!!! :twak:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ttt congrats on MOST HATED new prospect


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody going to the 5150 show on the 15th?*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Anybody going to the 5150 show on the 15th?*


Denver car club will be there this is a good show.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Selling some chrome for g-body call or text for parts and price 720-628-2419


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

*BIG **M SON*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> *BIG **M SON*


Damn right!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Drive By !









*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I look like I"m talking to that baby LOL I think I was drunk and thought he was telling me a story and I'm looking at him like no way get out of here for real


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :naughty:


:around:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I look like I"m talking to that baby LOL I think I was drunk and thought he was telling me a story and I'm looking at him like no way get out of here for real


when I seen it I thought it looked like the baby told you a real funny joke:rofl:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

oh yeah. I almost forgot why I came up here.


hope everyone has a good and safe 4th of July and also be safe driving if you go out of town


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :naughty:


theres gonna be a 60 in there this year and oh yea I'm calling Jerry's ass lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> oh yeah. I almost forgot why I came up here.
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a good and safe 4th of July and also be safe driving if you go out of town


What you doing today bro?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> theres gonna be a 60 in there this year and oh yea I'm calling Jerry's ass lol


Good luck on getting Jerry outta the house for longer than a couple hours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Good luck on getting Jerry outta the house for longer than a couple hours


one could only hope


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> oh yeah. I almost forgot why I came up here.
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a good and safe 4th of July and also be safe driving if you go out of town


You too Chrisladen


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A *GOODTIME,* ON THE 4th!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What you doing today bro?


going to take the kids to see the firework display in Pueblo. I would be taking Michelle and Jenny but Michelles in the hospital again

whats your plans for the day?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Little bit late but happy 4th of July to everyone...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup bro!!! you coming down on Sept. 1st???


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


West Up? Hope you had a good 4th. You better have measured something in inches drank some coffee and smoked a cig or too. Yes a Cig not a *** you tea drinking metric using homos..lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO mark it on your calendars Aug. 25th Denver C.C. Show & Hop in Denver ofcourse and the very next week on Sept. 1st in Colorado Springs the Ruthless Kustoms/ Majestics C.C. Picnic & Hop!!! Roll'n will be filming both... can't afford to miss either one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: flyers comin' soon!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO mark it on your calendars Aug. 25th Denver C.C. Show & Hop in Denver ofcourse and the very next week on Sept. 1st in Colorado Springs the Ruthless Kustoms/ Majestics C.C. Picnic & Hop!!! Roll'n will be filming both... can't afford to miss either one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: flyers comin' soon!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO mark it on your calendars Aug. 25th Denver C.C. Show & Hop in Denver ofcourse and the very next week on Sept. 1st in Colorado Springs the Ruthless Kustoms/ Majestics C.C. Picnic & Hop!!! Roll'n will be filming both... can't afford to miss either one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: flyers comin' soon!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


>


it was cool choppin' it up wit you today bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO mark it on your calendars Aug. 25th Denver C.C. Show & Hop in Denver ofcourse and the very next week on Sept. 1st in Colorado Springs the Ruthless Kustoms/ Majestics C.C. Picnic & Hop!!! Roll'n will be filming both... can't afford to miss either one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: flyers comin' soon!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO mark it on your calendars Aug. 25th Denver C.C. Show & Hop in Denver ofcourse and the very next week on Sept. 1st in Colorado Springs the Ruthless Kustoms/ Majestics C.C. Picnic & Hop!!! Roll'n will be filming both... can't afford to miss either one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: flyers comin' soon!!!



YEA BUDDY!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h]Okay i have all the the hotel info for the show: DAYS INN 504 S. MERIDIAN AVE OKC, OK 73108 $ 45.00 PER NIGHT FOR KING OR DOUBLE. BAYMONT INN AND SUITES 4240 W. I-40 SERVICE RD. OKC, OK 73108 $60 FOR QUEEN OR DOUBLE AND $70 FOR KING. BOTH PLACES ARE NICE AND CLEAN AND WITHIN 1 MILE FROM FAIRGROUNDS. ALSO OVER 30 EATING PLACES AND DRINKING LOUNGES IN WALKING DISTANCE. THERE IS SOME TRAILER PARKING BUT THE FAIRGROUNDS HAS PLENTY OF ROOM JUST BRING LOCKS. PLEASE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!

​


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Fes I gotta make that picnic and hop atleast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found this Online on PB


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wish I could make this one Brother


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn Fes I gotta make that picnic and hop atleast


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Found this Online on PB


Old news LOL they stole our name and Rollerz slogan hahaha some people


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Old news LOL they stole our name and Rollerz slogan hahaha some people


Same fools that are on here now?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn Fes I gotta make that picnic and hop atleast


yes sir u do we tryin to set it up right hope everything turns out as planned


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

West Up? got a homie selling this 86 Cutty asking $3000.00 its below the NADA. Clean interior sorry for the bad pics. It has a Newer V8 in it so odometer is wrong cuz its less miles. Paint is like 5 years old and not a Maco or Earl shribs. Good bushings not all torn up and has never been cut. Have stocks to go with it and some center gold 14" 100 spokes if no one can stand those 18s. NO TRADES. Will do payment plains if you don't say something dumb from the start. PM Me to get more info and a number


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


i would pick it up if it still had the v6 in it and build a hopper to wax your ass with dogg....can you imagine how much crap i would talk if i had a hopper Mother Hubers would quit before they got started.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i would pick it up if it still had the v6 in it and build a hopper to wax your ass with dogg....can you imagine how much crap i would talk if i had a hopper Mother Hubers would quit before they got started.


we can get a v6!!! so you can talk yo shit...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> we can get a v6!!! so you can talk yo shit...


 think we can get done and built buy Sept 1.....lol that would be funny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> think we can get done and built buy Sept 1.....lol that would be funny


It could get interesting to say the least!!! but to clarify for anyone reading im not nosing up against anybody that reps the almighty M!!! jus' say'n...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

or u could buy mine it had a new v6 new trany and radiator and i got a frame ill throw in for another 500:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp for CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What upper COLOWRADO :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> What upper COLOWRADO :wave:


Sup bro!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup bro!!!


Chillin man counting down the days until vacation and the show..Wut upper wit chu..lol...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MAJESTICS and RUTHLESS will be teaming up to do a free bike show/kickback/hop contest on Sep 1st at 2727 Palmer rd. Rollin dvd's will be in the house we will have a bbq,jumpy houses,live DJ,vendors free bike show ( 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest) with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies,$250 to club ...that brings most "custom" cars and bikes, and of course a hop contest with 4 categories ( single pump street,double pump street,single pump radical and double pump radical with $250 and a custom made trophy going to winners.... come out and have a good time bring your rides and relax... more info and fliers coming soon....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Same fools that are on here now?


Not sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3123467968.html


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> MAJESTICS and RUTHLESS will be teaming up to do a free bike show/kickback/hop contest on Sep 1st at 2727 Palmer rd. Rollin dvd's will be in the house we will have a bbq,jumpy houses,live DJ,vendors free bike show ( 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest) with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies,$250 to club ...that brings most "custom" cars and bikes, and of course a hop contest with 4 categories ( single pump street,double pump street,single pump radical and double pump radical with $250 and a custom made trophy going to winners.... come out and have a good time bring your rides and relax... more info and fliers coming soon....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3123467968.html


i still want that car:happysad:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

ONE DOWN THREE TO GO...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> i still want that car:happysad:


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> MAJESTICS and RUTHLESS will be teaming up to do a free bike show/kickback/hop contest on Sep 1st at 2727 Palmer rd. Rollin dvd's will be in the house we will have a bbq,jumpy houses,live DJ,vendors free bike show ( 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest) with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies,$250 to club ...that brings most "custom" cars and bikes, and of course a hop contest with 4 categories ( single pump street,double pump street,single pump radical and double pump radical with $250 and a custom made trophy going to winners.... come out and have a good time bring your rides and relax... more info and fliers coming soon....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3123467968.html


Good price I'm suprised it isn't in a garage or even washed LOL even says OBO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> MAJESTICS and RUTHLESS will be teaming up to do a free bike show/kickback/hop contest on Sep 1st at 2727 Palmer rd. Rollin dvd's will be in the house we will have a bbq,jumpy houses,live DJ,vendors free bike show ( 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest) with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies,$250 to club ...that brings most "custom" cars and bikes, and of course a hop contest with 4 categories ( single pump street,double pump street,single pump radical and double pump radical with $250 and a custom made trophy going to winners.... come out and have a good time bring your rides and relax... more info and fliers coming soon....


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

straight klown said:


> Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS


:facepalm:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

straight klown said:


> Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS


 hahaha put a body on that frame then talk sum shit anyone can load up.a shit load of batterys n hop a frame fuck it i bought my shit n proud to mobb my shit all tha time like I said put a body on it n ill c u in tha streets


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

straight klown said:


> Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS



Come hop your car at the hop in the springs on Sep 1st....There wil be a couple CHIPPERS there....And I am pretty proud of my BOUGHT not built car...


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Come hop your car at the hop in the springs on Sep 1st....There wil be a couple CHIPPERS there....And I am pretty proud of my BOUGHT not built car...


Hell ya bro bought n paid for shit already talked to fes bro will b there wit are bought hoppers denver cc


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

most_known_27 said:


> Hell ya bro bought n paid for shit already talked to fes bro will b there wit are bought hoppers denver cc


Coolio man it should be a good time.....


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Come hop your car at the hop in the springs on Sep 1st....There wil be a couple CHIPPERS there....And I am pretty proud of my BOUGHT not built car...


I dont remember you guys having a frame category:dunno:http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WHO FUCKEN CARES WHO BOUGHT OR WHO BUILT THERE CAR.I HAD MY AIR BAGS INSTALLED AT A "SHOP" I HAD WELDS BRAKE,I HAVE TO UNPLUG A WIRE ON MY BATTERY EVERY TIME I PARK, SWITCHES WIRED WRONG HAD TO TAKE IT TO A HOMIE TO REWIRE IT RIGHT. MY LOWER BAG BRACKET WAS WELDED IN THE WRONG SPOT THEY JUST OFF SET A PLATE INSTEAD OF TAKING THE BRACKET OFF AND DOING IT RIGHT. I CAN TAKE PICS OF MY TRUNK FOR PROOF.THATS ONE ORDEAL I TOOK MY GRAND PRIX TO GET PAINTED THE DUDE FUCKED ME FOR 1800 HUNDRED AND MATERIALS I BROUGHT HALF MY CAR HOME IN A BOX.MY WIFES INT IS ANOTHER STORY.GOT BURN ON THAT AS WELL.I INSTALLED MY WIFES BAGS BY MY SELF IF IT FUCKS UP ITS ON ME.BECAUSE OF THESE BURN JOBS ITS CHEAPER TO DO IT YOUR SELF OR BUY IT.IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY A 15-20 THOUSAND DOLLAR CAR FOR 5- 6 THOUSAND AND GET NO HEADACHES YOU DO THE MATH.I HAVE MORE HORROR STORYS ABOUT THE FIRST SHOP JUST ABOUT MY CARS.NO BUENO JUST SAYIN


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> WHO FUCKEN CARES WHO BOUGHT OR WHO BUILT THERE CAR.I HAD MY AIR BAGS INSTALLED AT A "SHOP" I HAD WELDS BRAKE,I HAVE TO UNPLUG A WIRE ON MY BATTERY EVERY TIME I PARK, SWITCHES WIRED WRONG HAD TO TAKE IT TO A HOMIE TO REWIRE IT RIGHT. MY LOWER BAG BRACKET WAS WELDED IN THE WRONG SPOT THEY JUST OFF SET A PLATE INSTEAD OF TAKING THE BRACKET OFF AND DOING IT RIGHT. I CAN TAKE PICS OF MY TRUNK FOR PROOF.THATS ONE ORDEAL I TOOK MY GRAND PRIX TO GET PAINTED THE DUDE FUCKED ME FOR 1800 HUNDRED AND MATERIALS I BROUGHT HALF MY CAR HOME IN A BOX.MY WIFES INT IS ANOTHER STORY.GOT BURN ON THAT AS WELL.I INSTALLED MY WIFES BAGS BY MY SELF IF IT FUCKS UP ITS ON ME.BECAUSE OF THESE BURN JOBS ITS CHEAPER TO DO IT YOUR SELF OR BUY IT.IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY A 15-20 THOUSAND DOLLAR CAR FOR 5- 6 THOUSAND AND GET NO HEADACHES YOU DO THE MATH.I HAVE MORE HORROR STORYS ABOUT THE FIRST SHOP JUST ABOUT MY CARS.NO BUENO JUST SAYIN



:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> I dont remember you guys having a frame category:dunno:http://youtu.be/ENnyXOwx970


:rofl: WOOOWWW lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*.........................Meanwhile on the outskirts of pueblo..............

*


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> :rofl: WOOOWWW lol


LOL ima have to make this kickback/hop!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

]









ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*More than a few Full Timers will be there my friend !*


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL ima have to make this kickback/hop!


Come on down man if you want to come up the night before I have a few spare bedrooms at my house you more then welcome to stay.....:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

straight klown said:


> Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS


We gonna add a category jus for you Mr. Straight Klown!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and I didn't buy my car BTW!!! but wouldn't give a shit if anyone else did!!!:rofl:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bighomie68 said:


> WHO FUCKEN CARES WHO BOUGHT OR WHO BUILT THERE CAR.I HAD MY AIR BAGS INSTALLED AT A "SHOP" I HAD WELDS BRAKE,I HAVE TO UNPLUG A WIRE ON MY BATTERY EVERY TIME I PARK, SWITCHES WIRED WRONG HAD TO TAKE IT TO A HOMIE TO REWIRE IT RIGHT. MY LOWER BAG BRACKET WAS WELDED IN THE WRONG SPOT THEY JUST OFF SET A PLATE INSTEAD OF TAKING THE BRACKET OFF AND DOING IT RIGHT. I CAN TAKE PICS OF MY TRUNK FOR PROOF.THATS ONE ORDEAL I TOOK MY GRAND PRIX TO GET PAINTED THE DUDE FUCKED ME FOR 1800 HUNDRED AND MATERIALS I BROUGHT HALF MY CAR HOME IN A BOX.MY WIFES INT IS ANOTHER STORY.GOT BURN ON THAT AS WELL.I INSTALLED MY WIFES BAGS BY MY SELF IF IT FUCKS UP ITS ON ME.BECAUSE OF THESE BURN JOBS ITS CHEAPER TO DO IT YOUR SELF OR BUY IT.IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY A 15-20 THOUSAND DOLLAR CAR FOR 5- 6 THOUSAND AND GET NO HEADACHES YOU DO THE MATH.I HAVE MORE HORROR STORYS ABOUT THE FIRST SHOP JUST ABOUT MY CARS.NO BUENO JUST SAYIN


"I DO". Hell i turn wrench's for a living. This April i opened my own shop "_*S.T.M Auto Repair*_" My name is attached to that. I started building because of story's like yours. My folks always told me aint shit one man can do that i cant. For my buying a finished car and never changing a thing on it is like Marrying your best friends EX-Wife why have some on elses name and act like its yours first just me tho. In all you are right if you can buy one then buy. If you can build then build.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

straight klown said:


> Sup CO. havent been on in a min but for thoughs that are talking about Krazy Kreations and the frame. I got news for you it works aint going to talk no shit but I work at Krazy Kreations and seen it and hopped it my self so we will be seeing all you soon there is no comp here in CO. its built not bought like all these so called montster hoppers that are bought dont see how you can even be proud of that. so keep haten we will see you all soon much love always KRAZY KREATIONS


Let me be the first to say this to the world out loud...WHO THE FUCK WAS THE DUMN ASS WHO PUT THAT SHIT UP. He should be gang raped by the whole shop cuz that was an_* epic fail*_. Now that there is hopping and talking let me be first cheerleader to say if and when you chip out and folks start clowning don't up your big boy pants up and start talking shit like you going to fight someone. As Rick says you watched the video so remember what happens and what is said. I play basketball not soccer so talking shit is in my blood. get ready for it win or lose. IM GOING TO CHEERLEAD FOR FESS AND THE MAJESTICS NO MATTER WHERE AND WHEN.... Im good in any hood _*CHURCH*_. Maybe its me but no talk of hopping realy till fess got his car home but i could be a little partial to that


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol 


:drama: X2 :drama:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> We gonna add a category jus for you Mr. Straight Klown!!!:thumbsup:





fesboogie said:


> ...and I didn't buy my car BTW!!! but wouldn't give a shit if anyone else did!!!:rofl:



LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Let me be the first to say this to the world out loud...WHO THE FUCK WAS THE DUMN ASS WHO PUT THAT SHIT UP. He should be gang raped by the whole shop cuz that was an_* epic fail*_. Now that there is hopping and talking let me be first cheerleader to say if and when you chip out and folks start clowning don't up your big boy pants up and start talking shit like you going to fight someone. As Rick says you watched the video so remember what happens and what is said. I play basketball not soccer so talking shit is in my blood. get ready for it win or lose. IM GOING TO CHEERLEAD FOR FESS AND THE MAJESTICS NO MATTER WHERE AND WHEN.... Im good in any hood _*CHURCH*_. Maybe its me but no talk of hopping realy till fess got his car home but i could be a little partial to that


LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:drama: :bowrofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

like i said "you wont wanna miss this one" lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, from Dubai! I hope everyone is doing well! Kinda of bummed cuz I didn't get to see any show this summer. I will be looking for something new to put into my garage. I am looking for a a turn key if anyone has some leads please let me know. Cees, Chuck, Roy, Anson, Fez, and everyone else what's happening?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Come on down man if you want to come up the night before I have a few spare bedrooms at my house you more then welcome to stay.....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the offer man but ima roll up the day of, maybe stay with some fam from around the way. You guys coming down for the Most Hated kickback in a few weeks??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello, from Dubai! I hope everyone is doing well! Kinda of bummed cuz I didn't get to see any show this summer. I will be looking for something new to put into my garage. I am looking for a a turn key if anyone has some leads please let me know. Cees, Chuck, Roy, Anson, Fez, and everyone else what's happening?


You know I has 3 up for sale right now :cheesy:
All turnkey


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy LMK


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy LMK


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello, from Dubai! I hope everyone is doing well! Kinda of bummed cuz I didn't get to see any show this summer. I will be looking for something new to put into my garage. I am looking for a a turn key if anyone has some leads please let me know. Cees, Chuck, Roy, Anson, Fez, and everyone else what's happening?


sup javier!!! jus chill'n over here!!! whut kinda car you look'n for?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks for the offer man but ima roll up the day of, maybe stay with some fam from around the way. You guys coming down for the Most Hated kickback in a few weeks??


That coo man......I wont be there I am still in Afghanistan but RUTHLESS is going down there I believe....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to see the pages moving by....:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> That coo man......I wont be there I am still in Afghanistan but RUTHLESS is going down there I believe....


Koo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Glad to see the pages moving by....:thumbsup:


only when hopping gets brought up!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TIME to get some springs :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> TIME to get some springs :run:


yeeeeaaahhh buddy!!! sup Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> TIME to get some springs :run:


yeeeeaaahhh buddy!!! sup Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeeeeaaahhh buddy!!! sup Roy?


Nada mayne trying to gets a uhaul for Sunday's show...you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nada mayne trying to gets a uhaul for Sunday's show...you?


not shit!!! I'll be up there too!!! I'll see you there...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> not shit!!! I'll be up there too!!! I'll see you there...


If I can find a trailer
:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What show you hittin up sunday Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> If I can find a trailer
> :happysad:


yeah uhaul be bullshitin'


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/340958-1982-el-camino-primetime-up-trade.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What show you hittin up sunday Roy?


5150 show


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> We gonna add a category jus for you Mr. *Straight Klown*!!!:thumbsup:


:roflmao:not one to talk shit cuz i dont got a hopper but wtf is this guy thinking bawhahahahahahaha vato must be off his medication or something


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Let me be the first to say this to the world out loud...WHO THE FUCK WAS THE DUMN ASS WHO PUT THAT SHIT UP. He should be gang raped by the whole shop cuz that was an_* epic fail*_. Now that there is hopping and talking let me be first cheerleader to say if and when you chip out and folks start clowning don't up your big boy pants up and start talking shit like you going to fight someone. As Rick says you watched the video so remember what happens and what is said. I play basketball not soccer so talking shit is in my blood. get ready for it win or lose. IM GOING TO CHEERLEAD FOR FESS AND THE MAJESTICS NO MATTER WHERE AND WHEN.... Im good in any hood _*CHURCH*_. Maybe its me but no talk of hopping realy till fess got his car home but i could be a little partial to that


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Glad to see the pages moving by....:thumbsup:


To get pages moving at anytime just say you have a bought hopper....no more energy needed. apparently 'hopping a bought "lowrider" is what counts anymore".


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

may have finally found a solution to my doodoo brown wall problem:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 509132
> 
> may have finally found a solution to my doodoo brown wall problem:yes:


Oven cleaner?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> To get pages moving at anytime just say you have a bought hopper....no more energy needed. apparently 'hopping a bought "lowrider" is what counts anymore".



Hopping a BOUGHT lowrider is better then sitting on the outside of the pit and not hopping nothing at all.....


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> To get pages moving at anytime just say you have a bought hopper....no more energy needed. apparently 'hopping a bought "lowrider" is what counts anymore".


:finger:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 509132
> 
> may have finally found a solution to my doodoo brown wall problem:yes:



carquest used to sell this acid stuff in a spray bottle that would clean the shit outta some spokes....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Oven cleaner?


:yes:why were holdn out on me :twak:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 509132
> 
> may have finally found a solution to my doodoo brown wall problem:yes:


So what did you use mine are starting that too and kinda looks real ugly on a white car... brand new tires too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :yes:why were holdn out on me :twak:


Forgot all about it til now.Haven't had to use it in like 5 years since I got some tires from Mi Jotos.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 509132
> 
> may have finally found a solution to my doodoo brown wall problem:yes:


if them tires r milestars...the brown will come back.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> So what did you use mine are starting that too and kinda looks real ugly on a white car... brand new tires too!


like roy said...oven cleaner and sos pads...had to do each one a few times but look 100% better.
Fes pass this on to izzy, i told him id find something that works and let him know


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> if them tires r milestars...the brown will come back.


Ive never had any problems with them untill this set...oh well i got oven claner till i get new rubber


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> like roy said...oven cleaner and sos pads...had to do each one a few times but look 100% better.
> Fes pass this on to izzy, i told him id find something that works and let him know


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hopping a BOUGHT lowrider is better then sitting on the outside of the pit and not hopping nothing at all.....


Its hard to argue with that right there......riding the bench sucks in any competition. For now im head cheerleader tho. damn you scuba Steve. Damn you


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nada mayne trying to gets a uhaul for Sunday's show...you?


Shit ill loan you my trailer for a small fee...but if you need it let fess no or get my number from him.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Its hard to argue with that right there......riding the bench sucks in any competition. For now im head cheerleader tho. damn you scuba Steve. Damn you


Lol!!! gotta get the pom pom kit out!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Shit ill loan you my trailer for a small fee...but if you need it let fess no or get my number from him.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! gotta get the pom pom kit out!!!


hell ya Blue and Gold but i aint wearing no scurt so don't even ask


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hell ya Blue and Gold but i aint wearing no scurt so don't even ask


come on jeff that would be the funniest shit to see lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Shit ill loan you my trailer for a small fee...but if you need it let fess no or get my number from him.


Appreciate it Big Jeff!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> come on jeff that would be the funniest shit to see lol


dont let him fool you!!! he already shaved his legs and ironed his mini skirt!!! lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Its hard to argue with that right there......riding the bench sucks in any competition. For now im head cheerleader tho. damn you scuba Steve. Damn you





fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! gotta get the pom pom kit out!!!


:wave: hope to see u guys out there for the 1st hoping to get my rides working


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

2500 or trade


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 509352
> 
> 2500 or trade


Man where was you 3 months ago when I was looking?
I'll get tha word out Big Rube!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hopping a BOUGHT lowrider is better then sitting on the outside of the pit and not hopping nothing at all.....


lol i wasnt talkin shit to no one, just makin a joke.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> lol i wasnt talkin shit to no one, just makin a joke.


Im sure he knows just a few ppl getting a lil serious about that stuff on fb right now and they taking things a lil far so we just tryin to have simple comebacks wit no insults to anyone


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> lol i wasnt talkin shit to no one, just makin a joke.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Man where was you 3 months ago when I was looking?
> I'll get tha word out Big Rube!


thanks Roy, I might be interested in a daily.


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 509352
> 
> 2500 or trade


whuts the deal on this car? I want it!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave: hope to see u guys out there for the 1st hoping to get my rides working


hope so bro if you need anything out here let me know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

iRepNewMex said:


> August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Im sure he knows just a few ppl getting a lil serious about that stuff on fb right now and they taking things a lil far so we just tryin to have simple comebacks wit no insults to anyone


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol


fes u no what im talkin about lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> fes u no what im talkin about lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> :wave: hope to see u guys out there for the 1st hoping to get my rides working


You better be there. lol see you there


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

The pom poms yes the scurt man my legs ugly and hairy man.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

no prob dogg


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> no prob dogg


you have to qoute who you talk'n too or no one is gonna
know whut the fuck you talk'n about!!!


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

ROLLIN VIDEO WILL BE HERE AT THE AFTER HOP ON SUNDAY. TODD FROM STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS ARIZONA ,MIKE AND MANUEL FROM REDS HYDRAULICS CALIFORNIA ,MANDO FROM HI LOW HYDRAULICS EL PASO, SHORTY FROM SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS HOUSTON TEXAS.WILL BE ATTENDING THE MAINSTREET SHOW DOWN CAR HOPPING CONTEST SOMETHING NEVER SEEN IN NEW MEXICO A HOP THAT YOU WANT SEE DON'T MISS IT AUGUST 4 2012 CHAMPIONS OF HOPPING.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> You better be there. lol see you there





fesboogie said:


> hope so bro if you need anything out here let me know!!!


if I don't sell my cutty hope to have me a single and a dbl out there


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

servicios de la raza 4 annual fiesta cookout and car show.HOSTED BY DENVER CAR CLUB.WHEN:SATURDAY AUGUST 25.WHERE:39TH AND TEJON: 40S AND BELOW 50S,60,70,80S,90S.2000.IMPALA AND G BODY CLASS,MOTORCYCLES,BIKES,SPECIAL INTEREST,CLUB PARTICIPATION.CASH PRIZE FOR THE HOP OFF.ENTREE FEES ARE $20 FOR CARS AND TRUCKS,$15 FOR MOTORCYCLES,$15 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES,$10 FOR CLUB PARTITICIPATION NON JUDGE TO BE IN SHOW.MOVE IN IS:9AM-12PM.SHOW STARTS 12 TO 7 ITS A BLOCK PARTY FREE FOOD AND OTHER ACTIVITY'S FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. FOR ADDITIONAL INFO CONTACT WAXX @ 720-384-3735.VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLLIN VIDEO AND SHO ROLLERZ VIDEO HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE SUPPORTING OUR CULTURE AND OUR LIFE STYLE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

iRepNewMex said:


> View attachment 509459
> ROLLIN VIDEO WILL BE HERE AT THE AFTER HOP ON SUNDAY. TODD FROM STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS ARIZONA ,MIKE AND MANUEL FROM REDS HYDRAULICS CALIFORNIA ,MANDO FROM HI LOW HYDRAULICS EL PASO, SHORTY FROM SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS HOUSTON TEXAS.WILL BE ATTENDING THE MAINSTREET SHOW DOWN CAR HOPPING CONTEST SOMETHING NEVER SEEN IN NEW MEXICO A HOP THAT YOU WANT SEE DON'T MISS IT AUGUST 4 2012 CHAMPIONS OF HOPPING.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> servicios de la raza 4 annual fiesta cookout and car show.HOSTED BY DENVER CAR CLUB.WHEN:SATURDAY AUGUST 25.WHERE:39TH AND TEJON: 40S AND BELOW 50S,60,70,80S,90S.2000.IMPALA AND G BODY CLASS,MOTORCYCLES,BIKES,SPECIAL INTEREST,CLUB PARTICIPATION.CASH PRIZE FOR THE HOP OFF.ENTREE FEES ARE $20 FOR CARS AND TRUCKS,$15 FOR MOTORCYCLES,$15 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES,$10 FOR CLUB PARTITICIPATION NON JUDGE TO BE IN SHOW.MOVE IN IS:9AM-12PM.SHOW STARTS 12 TO 7 ITS A BLOCK PARTY FREE FOOD AND OTHER ACTIVITY'S FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. FOR ADDITIONAL INFO CONTACT WAXX @ 720-384-3735.VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLLIN VIDEO AND SHO ROLLERZ VIDEO HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE SUPPORTING OUR CULTURE AND OUR LIFE STYLE


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> if I don't sell my cutty hope to have me a single and a dbl out there


imma break the elco off!!! lol j/p!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Im sure he knows just a few ppl getting a lil serious about that stuff on fb right now and they taking things a lil far so we just tryin to have simple comebacks wit no insults to anyone


Hopefully guys act civil in person when they win or lose but normally they are alot of people talk big shit on the computer but are totally different face to face. It should all be friendly competition if you lose go home and work on your shit and come back because it will only take one bad apple to ruin the bunch and Lowriding already has enough bad press.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopefully guys act civil in person when they win or lose but normally they are alot of people talk big shit on the computer but are totally different face to face. It should all be friendly competition if you lose go home and work on your shit and come back because it will only take one bad apple to ruin the bunch and Lowriding already has enough bad press.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> you have to qoute who you talk'n too or no one is gonna
> know whut the fuck you talk'n about!!!


Man we dont know what the hell he talkin bout most the time anyway...i been knowing him like 18 years and i still dont know...:roflmao:

Jk...u know its all love


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Im sure he knows just a few ppl getting a lil serious about that stuff on fb right now and they taking things a lil far so we just tryin to have simple comebacks wit no insults to anyone





mikegDenver said:


> :thumbsup:


I aint tryin to do nothin to piss off or hurt lowridin in CO. Just thought it was funny. I could care less if someone has a built or bought ride, just get it on the streets.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopefully guys act civil in person when they win or lose but normally they are alot of people talk big shit on the computer but are totally different face to face. It should all be friendly competition if you lose go home and work on your shit and come back because it will only take one bad apple to ruin the bunch and Lowriding already has enough bad press.


FUCK THAT!!! lol j/p!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Man we dont know what the hell he talkin bout most the time anyway...i been knowing him like 18 years and i still dont know...:roflmao:
> 
> Jk...u know its all love


lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> FUCK THAT!!! lol j/p!!!


you should see this shit on Facebook!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Told u fes that shit got real carlos Martinez wrote me sayin he wants to bang and all i just laughed and brushed it off but still is it really that serious lol i thought it was all fun and games but guess not lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Told u fes that shit got real carlos Martinez wrote me sayin he wants to bang and all i just laughed and brushed it off but still is it really that serious lol i thought it was all fun and games but guess not lol


damn like that!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> damn like that!!!


Lol ya haha


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> whuts the deal on this car? I want it!!! lol


Come get it fes. 719-980-1193


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol ya haha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> Come get it fes. 719-980-1193


im'ma hit you up tomorrow sometime!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Told u fes that shit got real carlos Martinez wrote me sayin he wants to bang and all i just laughed and brushed it off but still is it really that serious lol i thought it was all fun and games but guess not lol


:wow::uh:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> :wow::uh:


lol exactly


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> im'ma hit you up tomorrow sometime!!!


cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> FUCK THAT!!! lol j/p!!!


DAMN....FES WANNA GET BUTT NEKKID N WRESTLE AFTER THE HOP.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> *imma get broke off by the elco !!! lol !!!*


 :biggrin:* FIXED *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL its all outta fun.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN....FES WANNA GET BUTT NEKKID N WRESTLE AFTER THE HOP.



Can I watch (a little joto) :x:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopefully guys act civil in person when they win or lose but normally they are alot of people talk big shit on the computer but are totally different face to face. It should all be friendly competition if you lose go home and work on your shit and come back because it will only take one bad apple to ruin the bunch and Lowriding already has enough bad press.



Co-signed.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> I aint tryin to do nothin to piss off or hurt lowridin in CO. Just thought it was funny. I could care less if someone has a built or bought ride, just get it on the streets.



:h5:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Facebook......the new Lay It Low.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Facebook......the new Lay It Low.


:yessad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> Facebook......the new Lay It Low.


HAHA


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> Selling some chrome for g-body call or text for parts and price 720-628-2419


What all you got left man PM me....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> MAJESTICS and RUTHLESS will be teaming up to do a free bike show/kickback/hop contest on Sep 1st at 2727 Palmer rd. Rollin dvd's will be in the house we will have a bbq,jumpy houses,live DJ,vendors free bike show ( 12 inch, 16 inch, 20 inch, trike and special interest) with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies,$250 to club ...that brings most "custom" cars and bikes, and of course a hop contest with 4 categories ( single pump street,double pump street,single pump radical and double pump radical with $250 and a custom made trophy going to winners.... come out and have a good time bring your rides and relax... more info and fliers coming soon....



YEA BUDDY.............:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

And on that note good night LIL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Guess i need a Facebook like the rest of the world:happysad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Guess i need a Facebook like the rest of the world:happysad:



:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN....FES WANNA GET BUTT NEKKID N WRESTLE AFTER THE HOP.


Lol:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :biggrin:* FIXED *


:thumbsdown:Sup bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Facebook......the new Lay It Low.


lol yeah it was gettin pretty bad last night!!! lmao!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> *Hopefully guys act civil in person *when they win or lose but normally they are alot of people talk big shit on the computer but are totally different face to face. It should all be friendly competition if you lose go home and work on your shit and come back because it will only take one bad apple to ruin the bunch and Lowriding already has enough bad press.


agreed and ya thats what its suppose to be


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Guess i need a Facebook like the rest of the world:happysad:


last night proved it...FB is nothing but drama lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

If your wear your feeling on your sleeve don't build/buy a hopper because there is going to be shit talk'n and if your not man enough to handle it stay home and play your x-box.... It's severed or GET severed eather way you still need to put in the work to get them inches and as we all know sometImes they work and sometimes they DON'T!!!!JUST remember when you push,pull, or drive your ride into the PIT handle your shit and see What it dew!!! CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO!!! Knowledge=FEET....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> If your wear your feeling on your sleeve don't build/buy a hopper because there is going to be shit talk'n and if your not man enough to handle it stay home and play your x-box.... It's severed or GET severed eather way you still need to put in the work to get them inches and as we all know sometImes they work and sometimes they DON'T!!!!JUST remember when you push,pull, or drive your ride into the PIT handle your shit and see What it dew!!! CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO!!! Knowledge=FEET....


damn right hoMie!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bigcadi said:


> If your wear your feeling on your sleeve don't build/buy a hopper because there is going to be shit talk'n and if your not man enough to handle it stay home and play your x-box.... It's severed or GET severed eather way you still need to put in the work to get them inches and as we all know sometImes they work and sometimes they DON'T!!!!JUST remember when you push,pull, or drive your ride into the PIT handle your shit and see What it dew!!! CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO!!! Knowledge=FEET....


man when i started reading this it brought a tear to my eye.....preach on man preach on. Nephew speaking the truth


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol yeah it was gettin pretty bad last night!!! lmao!!!


Im glad i missed it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Can I watch (a little joto) :x:





fesboogie said:


> Lol:facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck facebook I ain't 13 ma fuckkas


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


>


bwahahaha


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


this is some funny shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> If your wear your feeling on your sleeve don't build/buy a hopper because there is going to be shit talk'n and if your not man enough to handle it stay home and play your x-box.... It's severed or GET severed eather way you still need to put in the work to get them inches and as we all know sometImes they work and sometimes they DON'T!!!!JUST remember when you push,pull, or drive your ride into the PIT handle your shit and see What it dew!!! CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO!!! Knowledge=FEET....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsdown:Sup bro!!!


getting the elco ready for the show tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJIM said:


> this is some funny shit


That party has your name written all over it bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That party has your name written all over it bro


Larry...dont play hard to get fool...we need a fluffer...youre the right height!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Larry...dont play hard to get fool...we need a fluffer...youre the right height!


:ugh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Larry...dont play hard to get fool...we need a fluffer...youre the right height!


:yes:



lacwood said:


> :ugh:


You going to the Majestic Car Wash tomorrow foolio?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> You going to the Majestic Car Wash tomorrow foolio?


:scrutinize:what is this carwash you speak of


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Larry...dont play hard to get fool...we need a fluffer...youre the right height!


I hate to ask but up me on the gay talk whats a fluffer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :scrutinize:what is this carwash you speak of


10 am at Academy and Chelton(Autozone).....Be there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> 10 am at Academy and Chelton(Autozone).....Be there


Ill see what i can do bro, this is the first im hearing about it...i gotta help Carlos in the morning at the shop but ill try to get done early


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hate to ask but up me on the gay talk whats a fluffer


:facepalm: the fluffer preps the male talent "orally" :naughty:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hate to ask but up me on the gay talk whats a fluffer





BigCeez said:


> Larry...dont play hard to get fool...we need a fluffer...youre the right height!



BWAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hate to ask but up me on the gay talk whats a fluffer


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> 10 am at Academy and Chelton(Autozone).....Be there


thanks bro!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :facepalm: the fluffer preps the male talent "orally" :naughty:


I got a bad gag reflex you can ask my dentist lol so thats not gonna happen I can pitch but can't catch for shit bwahahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Car wash has been postponed till next weekend!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Car wash has been postponed till next weekend!!!


:buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody have some extra or for a cheap price 1/4 inch angle iron and 1 inch square tubing????? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :buttkick:


thanks for coming bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anybody have some extra or for a cheap price 1/4 inch angle iron and 1 inch square tubing????? :dunno:


how much you need?
for whut?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> how much you need?
> for whut?


Probably about 15 ft. of the 1/4 inch angle iron and 8 ft square tubing....One of the guys in the club is juicing his ride....


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That party has your name written all over it bro


 U MEMBER .LOL


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> thanks for coming bro!!!


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow:


BIGJIM said:


> pics or it didnt happen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGJIM said:


> pics or it didnt happen


It didn't happen :run:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good morning COLOWRADO have fun at the show today.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone have some 3 ton or higher springs???? Cut or uncut dont matter....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You fawkers were there too!!! lol thanks i got vouchers for you guys!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

5150 Show was off the hook!!! nice seein' all the Northern homies over there!!! Denver C.C. was wrecking shop over there wit' their hopper!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Heard show was sick... Anyone have pics? My boy was there in his green 59.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Heard show was sick... Anyone have pics? My boy was there in his green 59.


yes the '9 was sick but no pics!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> 5150 Show was off the hook!!! nice seein' all the Northern homies over there!!! Denver C.C. was wrecking shop over there wit' their hopper!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Where's the pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

9 was Nice.The set-up was killer.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn it i missed another good show i need to get my license back like yesterday:banghead:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

PICS OF THE SHOW PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Only guy I seen taking pics was Ceez :dunno:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Where's the pics


you can get pics cuz you in a whole other state. As for the folks in Colorado let alone Denver sad sad sad. You missed some good shit and where was all the other cats talking funny to see only 2 yes 2 hoppers but 90 cats talking. Car or no car the M came to chop it up and my son let me hold his chopper just in case things went south lol. But Denver CC back bumpered the shit out they whip i counted 7 in a row but one was like a kiss you would give your grandma that smells funny but 7 none the less. Great job loved kickin with y'all. See you in August.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I took a few phone pics of our rides but that was about it :happysad:
Was a lil busy all day either betting on dogs,eating,drinking,bullshiting,or setting up.
It was one hell of a show though I'll tell you that.
Chucks car was bad as Fuck...Big Ups Chuck...That mofo is breaking hearts.The 59 was nice too,one hell of a set up in it.
Majesty looked GOOD as always,as well as RollerZ.
Denver CC,Memories,Just Casual,Dynasty,and all the other local Car Clubs was deep. Big Mike got that Monte on the bumper.
Was GOOD to see all the guys from up there.
I think they needed more Categories for Lowriders since the show was 80% Lowriders but that's just my 2 pennies
Besides that ,5150 got the best show going in Colo...Hands down


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Best show in Colo not sure? but you right about the Lowrider class. There was like 80% of them were Lowriders. Hell i have not seen that many bombs in one spot in years. Dont every see hot rods and lowriders together much in shows one comes but the other stays away....5150 Yall put it down no joke my first time but ill be there like folks go to church from now on.. y'all made spots for cars hit was great


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

The show was sick had alot of fun found a spot to take a nap before the hop and to all the guys from the springs thanks for hitting this show cant wait for the next show to bullshit with you guys again and Roy that car is bad ass bro and should have took best 60s but thats just my 2 pennies and Majestics what can I say good people right there cant wait for fes to get that car ready so I can kick his ass!!! just playin I dont have any pics from the show just Roys car but I do have this video from the hop :thumbsup:http://youtu.be/-W0g_B-Ew2I


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> The show was sick had alot of fun found a spot to take a nap before the hop and to all the guys from the springs thanks for hitting this show cant wait for the next show to bullshit with you guys again and Roy that car is bad ass bro and should have took best 60s but thats just my 2 pennies and Majestics what can I say good people right there cant wait for fes to get that car ready so I can kick his ass!!! just playin I dont have any pics from the show just Roys car but I do have this video from the hop :thumbsup:http://youtu.be/-W0g_B-Ew2I


 yeeeeahhh buddy!!! I like that!!! I aint had that much fun in a minute!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...shit watch the vid I was jus' as excited as you guys to see you get that!!! lol I aint a hater jus a congratulator!!! lol see you in august!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> The show was sick had alot of fun found a spot to take a nap before the hop and to all the guys from the springs thanks for hitting this show cant wait for the next show to bullshit with you guys again and Roy that car is bad ass bro and should have took best 60s but thats just my 2 pennies and Majestics what can I say good people right there cant wait for fes to get that car ready so I can kick his ass!!! just playin I dont have any pics from the show just Roys car but I do have this video from the hop :thumbsup:http://youtu.be/-W0g_B-Ew2I


It's all gravy they divided the trophies up and Chuck deserved that win.I won my category and I was told by the 5150 guys I lost out to the 59 by 2 points (because my trunk wasn't done) for best car.
I'm happy,had a blast.and it was cool seeing everyone from up there.Big ups on that Monte Bro she hurting feelings.
And yeah you right Jeff the Vago show might be the best with this 2nd now that Lowrider shows in Denver and Pueblo have been shut down.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I took a few phone pics of our rides but that was about it :happysad:
> Was a lil busy all day either betting on dogs,eating,drinking,bullshiting,or setting up.
> It was one hell of a show though I'll tell you that.
> Chucks car was bad as Fuck...Big Ups Chuck...That mofo is breaking hearts.The 59 was nice too,one hell of a set up in it.
> ...


ROY YOUR 60S TOP SHELF KILLIN IT!!!!NOW FOR THE M YOU GUYS LOOKED 50 DEEP EVERY TIME I TURNED AROUND I SEEN THE TWIN TOWERS!!!!L O L........ HEY REMEMBER IM THE MAYER OF FEDS........IT WAS GOOD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS UP IN OUR NECK OF THE WOODS.:thumbsup:CUZ I NEW WE WERE SAFE WITH :machinegun:ON OUR SIDE.L O L.WE NEED TO ARRANGE A A BIG CRUZ AND BASE IT IN THE SPRINGS TO SHOW OUR COLORADO UNITY.IT COULD BE A END OF SUMMER UNITY CRUZ.WHATCA GUYS THINK?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> ...shit watch the vid I was jus' as excited as you guys to see you get that!!! lol I aint a hater jus a congratulator!!! lol see you in august!!!


fes you the man homie but I had to throw that out there its lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> fes you the man homie but I had to throw that out there its lay it low :biggrin:


ofcourse lol I already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> ROY YOUR 60S TOP SHELF KILLIN IT!!!!NOW FOR THE M YOU GUYS LOOKED 50 DEEP EVERY TIME I TURNED AROUND I SEEN THE TWIN TOWERS!!!!L O L........ HEY REMEMBER IM THE MAYER OF FEDS........IT WAS GOOD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS UP IN OUR NECK OF THE WOODS.:thumbsup:CUZ I NEW WE WERE SAFE WITH :machinegun:ON OUR SIDE.L O L.WE NEED TO ARRANGE A A BIG CRUZ AND BASE IT IN THE SPRINGS TO SHOW OUR COLORADO UNITY.IT COULD BE A END OF SUMMER UNITY CRUZ.WHATCA GUYS THINK?


Shit we might've looked 50 deep you guys really were 50 deep!!! lol we gonna have to kick it more often shit was cool!!! next time I'll hit Federal wit you guys on a saturday so I don't have to go to work the next day too!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Shit we might've looked 50 deep you guys really were 50 deep!!! lol we gonna have to kick it more often shit was cool!!! next time I'll hit Federal wit you guys on a saturday so I don't have to go to work the next day too!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like i missed a GoodTime, had to do it though..little man was sick as a dog :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I wish I culd have hit that show but work comes first I guess LOL I'm gonna have to make that a stop for me for sure I didn't know it was that big and actually never heard of that show till this year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn I wish I culd have hit that show but work comes first I guess LOL I'm gonna have to make that a stop for me for sure I didn't know it was that big and actually never heard of that show till this year.


Think there was over 300 cars Bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Sounds like i missed a GoodTime, had to do it though..little man was sick as a dog :yessad:


Hope he gets better soon Big Josh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> ROY YOUR 60S TOP SHELF KILLIN IT!!!!NOW FOR THE M YOU GUYS LOOKED 50 DEEP EVERY TIME I TURNED AROUND I SEEN THE TWIN TOWERS!!!!L O L........ HEY REMEMBER IM THE MAYER OF FEDS........IT WAS GOOD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS UP IN OUR NECK OF THE WOODS.:thumbsup:CUZ I NEW WE WERE SAFE WITH :machinegun:ON OUR SIDE.L O L.WE NEED TO ARRANGE A A BIG CRUZ AND BASE IT IN THE SPRINGS TO SHOW OUR COLORADO UNITY.IT COULD BE A END OF SUMMER UNITY CRUZ.WHATCA GUYS THINK?


Thanks Big John and maybe we can set something up after our Season Shutdown Show :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope your kids feeling better josh


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Think there was over 300 cars Bro


Last I heard 330 cars. :dunno:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

1st time at the 5150 show. Great turn out! Had a blast. Good seeing everyone. Lookin forward to next year.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...shit watch the vid I was jus' as excited as you guys to see you get that!!! lol _*I aint a hater jus a congratulator*_!!! lol see you in august!!!


you aint got to lie u aint got to lie lol was a bad ass video thou bit ups to D-town:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> you aint got to lie u aint got to lie lol was a bad ass video thou bit ups to D-town:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trying to go through over 500 pics....I will try and post some here in a bit though.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats all for now...will try and go through the other ones later....good seeing everyone down there....congrats to all the trophy winners and congrats to 5150 on a successful show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pix


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Ceez.....Any pics of the 61 Rag (Sil's) or did I miss that?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I have some...I will post em.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics Ceez....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Cees what's good? Thank you for posting the pics!!! Nice to see what I am missing from home.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Cees what's good? Thank you for posting the pics!!! Nice to see what I am missing from home.


Yesssir....cant wait to have you back home brother.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yesssir....cant wait to have you back home brother.


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


lol thats a funny ass mofo


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


My ***** (In Alonzo from Training Day voice)


----------



## jbm1962 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WTF???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jbm1962 said:


> View attachment 512744


:thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

jbm1962 said:


> View attachment 512744


Is that Mr.Colorado?  :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Where be's my bideo Mr.Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Where be's my bideo Mr.Fes?


im still look'n for mine!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Is that Mr.Colorado?  :run:


lol I wouldn't know but I wouldn't think so... LMAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I wouldn't know but I wouldn't think so... LMAO


Damn ......he aint bullshiting Number one in the streets and number one in his farts


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

719-980-1193 $1000 FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/wan/3121471554.html

:run:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TOPTHIS said:


> 719-980-1193 $1000 FOR EVERYTHING.


PM sent...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice HOP Da Shit!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/wan/3121471554.html
> 
> :run:


lol someone wants it that bad!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


>


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> im still look'n for josh's!!!


fixed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> fixed


Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Getting My Chip on with a couple licks in da garage.......Might just have a change of plans for da Turd :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm learning :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I'm learning :happysad:


pull the booty kit off and swang!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> pull the booty kit off and swang!


I'm almost ready to :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Fawk it...Who has a hopping handle for sale?
pre-wired if possible :happysad:*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Fawk it...Who has a hopping handle for sale?
> pre-wired if possible :happysad:*


:h5:the hoppin bug has officially hit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Getting My Chip on with a couple licks in da garage.......Might just have a change of plans for da Turd :naughty:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Getting My Chip on with a couple licks in da garage.......Might just have a change of plans for da Turd :naughty:


Nice!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

that car was built right im sure it can tag back bumper


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Getting My Chip on with a couple licks in da garage.......Might just have a change of plans for da Turd :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> that car was built right im sure it can tag back bumper


Yeah I'm sure it can too....We shall see :cheesy:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

jbm1962 said:


> View attachment 512744


Now that is what im talking about. Bout time one of you chunky mother fuckers put a tasty pic. Makes me wont to caught a case. Tasty cuz he going to put up a fight and say no for like 10 mins then fatigue will set in and he will start to get winded but ill have a good hold of those love handles so he wont break loss but the whole time ill be whispering in his ear to relax so it don't hurt more. 15 mins in he talking me dad and SCREAMING HARDER DADDY HARDER...... And that is how you really fuck some one up.. Told yall i dont give a fuck... Sexual Chocolate... Sexual Chocolate drop mic point left exit right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Now that is what im talking about. Bout time one of you chunky mother fuckers put a tasty pic. Makes me wont to caught a case. Tasty cuz he going to put up a fight and say no for like 10 mins then fatigue will set in and he will start to get winded but ill have a good hold of those love handles so he wont break loss but the whole time ill be whispering in his ear to relax so it don't hurt more. 15 mins in he talking me dad and SCREAMING HARDER DADDY HARDER...... And that is how you really fuck some one up.. Told yall i dont give a fuck... Sexual Chocolate... Sexual Chocolate drop mic point left exit right


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Now that is what im talking about. Bout time one of you chunky mother fuckers put a tasty pic. Makes me wont to caught a case. Tasty cuz he going to put up a fight and say no for like 10 mins then fatigue will set in and he will start to get winded but ill have a good hold of those love handles so he wont break loss but the whole time ill be whispering in his ear to relax so it don't hurt more. 15 mins in he talking me dad and SCREAMING HARDER DADDY HARDER...... And that is how you really fuck some one up.. Told yall i dont give a fuck... Sexual Chocolate... Sexual Chocolate drop mic point left exit right


fuck'n terrible!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Is anybody lookin to buy a elco my buddy has one for sale the body is kinda beat and it has no motor or tranny he wants 3 bills for it must go today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody in springs burn firewood I'm cutting down two dead trees if anybody wants the wood


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

got vids!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> got vids!!!


I'm on my way...Jew home?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> got vids!!!


You gonna be in town tomorrow?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

next show ?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> got vids!!!


lemme know when i can come swoop 1 up bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Now that is what im talking about. Bout time one of you chunky mother fuckers put a tasty pic. Makes me wont to caught a case. Tasty cuz he going to put up a fight and say no for like 10 mins then fatigue will set in and he will start to get winded but ill have a good hold of those love handles so he wont break loss but the whole time ill be whispering in his ear to relax so it don't hurt more. 15 mins in he talking me dad and SCREAMING HARDER DADDY HARDER...... And that is how you really fuck some one up.. Told yall i dont give a fuck... Sexual Chocolate... Sexual Chocolate drop mic point left exit right



Wow.... :rofl:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Is that Mr.Colorado?  :run:



roy not funny:scrutinize:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Damn ......he aint bullshiting Number one in the streets and number one in his farts


 ima gonna kick u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> ima gonna kick u


Jew get that number?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> roy not funny:scrutinize:


:roflmao:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Jew get that number?


 i tried calling it but no one picked up


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Is anybody lookin to buy a elco my buddy has one for sale the body is kinda beat and it has no motor or tranny he wants 3 bills for it must go today


Pm tha num


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> got vids!!!


Bout time felt.like u forgot bout me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> Bout time felt.like u forgot bout me


lol I'll probably see you guys Saturday night sometime, gettin' some ink done up there...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Prayers to the victims of the Aurora Century 16 shooting. We go there all the time


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's getting real close fellas Come support us


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It's getting real close fellas Come support us


*GT will be there Big Larry!*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


X2. Crazy fucked up people on this world, shits sad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got confirmation from like 3 clubs that there coming it shuld be a decent turn out.........................


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I'll probably see you guys Saturday night sometime, gettin' some *ink* done up there...


Gangster!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> got vids!!!


bring some on sat. homie


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lowlowlow said:


> Prayers to the victims of the Aurora Century 16 shooting. We go there all the time





BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


:angel:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

2 GUESTY.......:facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


terrible...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

car wash today!!! New Roll'n vids in stock!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> car wash today!!! New Roll'n vids in stock!!!


Thought you were coming up to Denver?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=6yUmd9wqlbE&NR=1


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice vids Larry!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice vids Larry!


thanx bro I just came accross the vids yesterday searching youtube


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that made the car wash!!! had a cool time kickin' it wit everyone!!! we will definitely return the luv!!! Special Thanks to Jimmy from GT, he was there all day wit' his fam and helped us out!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks to everyone that made the car wash!!! had a cool time kickin' it wit everyone!!! we will definitely return the luv!!! Special Thanks to Jimmy from GT, he was there all day wit' his fam and helped us out!!! Thanks everyone!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big thanks to Mr.Chucks from Majestic Times for the help all weekend on the trunk in the horrible heat.thanks Chuckles!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

trunk looks clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> trunk looks clean


Thx Larry it's getting there


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

ok here is the flyer for are show over 50 trophies cash prize for club particpation cash prize for best of show and 1500 dollars for the hop and something real nice for all you Colorado hoppers!!!!! any info call waxx or mike at 720-628-2419


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> View attachment 515540
> ok here is the flyer for are show over 50 trophies cash prize for club particpation cash prize for best of show and 1500 dollars for the hop and something real nice for all you Colorado hoppers!!!!! any info call waxx or mike at 720-628-2419


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTHLESS will be there still kinda mad that i aint gonna make the la junta bbq im be in kansas for my cousins mma fight but RUTHLESS be there as well:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Big thanks to Mr.Chucks from Majestic Times for the help all weekend on the trunk in the horrible heat.thanks Chuckles!


Very funny, your welcome.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

come out and support!!!!everyone is invited!!!!ROLLIN VIDEO WILL BE OUT SHOOTING VIDEO!!!!SO COME OUT AND REP YOUR CLUB AND SHOW DENVER CAR CLUB YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

We ll be there with pink caprice see if works


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> We ll be there with pink caprice see if works


even if it dont come out just to kick it bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chuckie, be getting down with his skills again!!! Looks good Roy! Hopefully when I get something again U will be able to hook my ride up Chuck!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

my buddy has a 78 cutlass for sale no motor or tranny he wants $400 for it. His number is 2961701ask for bear


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who has a chevy turbo 350 transmission for sale


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

I will sell the 61 project this week for $2gs if anyone interested.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Big thanks to Mr.Chucks from Majestic Times for the help all weekend on the trunk in the horrible heat.thanks Chuckles!


lol....majestic times


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

]


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceez


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey fezz get ur rooms for new mexico my homie went to get 2 rooms sold out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

How long the party happening down there larry? I may not be there till around 5


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks to everyone that made the car wash!!! had a cool time kickin' it wit everyone!!! we will definitely return the luv!!! Special Thanks to Jimmy from GT, he was there all day wit' his fam and helped us out!!! Thanks everyone!!!


:h5:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

I got fenders from a 85 regal and a drivers door glass. cheap if any one interested 719 980 1193


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

La Junta right around the corner
:naughty:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

cant wait to see the homies this saturday.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks again for the trailer Jeff.See everyone Saturday !*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> How long the party happening down there larry? I may not be there till around 5


 we will still be kickin it come down for sure


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Hey fezz get ur rooms for new mexico my homie went to get 2 rooms sold out


damn sold out already???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*What TIME and where is everyone meeting up for the La Junta trip tomorrow?*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& by the way nice pics Ceez!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Spread the word ...meeting up at 7/11 off Fountain Mesa Rd and Powers across the street from Lowes in fountain at 930 to caravan.*


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Spread the word ...meeting up at Loaf n Jug off Fountain Mesa Rd and Powers across the street from Lowes in fountain at 930 to caravan.*


That is a *7/11 *across from *Lowes* just to let every one know.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> That is a *7/11 *across from *Lowes* just to let every one know.


:thumbsup:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I might have extra room let u know tonight


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 31 guests)

BOSSLIKE60* 
josephm86
:wow:
Sign in people.....What up Joe


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 31 guests)
> 
> BOSSLIKE60*josephm86
> Sign in people.....What up Joe


you escared them away! :uh:

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Anson72 
RO4LIFE 719


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

]









It's here and everybody driving down be safe out there and see ya soon


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> That is a *7/11 *across from *Lowes* just to let every one know.


sup how's everything in Colorado


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> buMp!!!


what's up. Call me


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> sup how's everything in Colorado


Good but it was hot ass hell down at the picnic. Most Hated did it big no doubt plain on being there every year...chicken is a goood upsail tho for me...thanks for the love hope you got it back from. The Big 2 I mean M


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Just want to say thanks from Most Hated for the support at the kickback in La Junta, it was a real good turn out!!!! Thanks to Majestics, Goodtimes(Roy still here), Rollerz Only, City Wide, Ruthless, HITS, it was good kickin it with all you guys!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks guys for coming down.when you guys are having something let us know.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

September 1st is RUTHLESS/MAJESTICS show still working on something for bbq but where's all the pics at????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks MOST HATED felt at hoMe down there wish i could've kicked it longer but definitely worth the drive!!! imma make people mad but COLORADO SPRINGS AS A WHOLE? FAIL!!! REAL TALK THESE GUYS DRIVE THEIR NICE ASS LO'S OUT HERE ALL THE TIME!!! atleast more peeps from Springs could've showed up even without their rides!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES as always in The Junction.Thanks again Most Hated Fam for the Love


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldve gone just work on cars for new mexico trip u need a room fezz my homie might not go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry and Fes were taking pics


I only took these two


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish I could have made it earlier to the kick back and seen everyone but it was nice seeing who I did get to see and it was cool that you stayed to party Roy


your car is sick Roy and thanks for letting me take a scooner pic in it:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The first pic I took was of Fes cuz he was the first person from out of town at the bbq it was epic lol. I had alot of fun and want to thank all those who attended I had alot of fun just talking with everyone and I do have plans to attend the Ruthless Majestics hop. Jerry told me he wasn't gonna make it and he showed it was cool and Roy well he always comes big and kicks it hard. Thanx again to all the clubs that made it out the homie Brian named em all and you guys did help us show Brian the club unity.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sean, Chuck and Cipie made some big noise coming through this bitch it was cool and there other homie with the red n white bike.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn i wish i could of made it but my cousin had her fight in kansas so i was there she won good fight shes making her way up the charts quick in the mma world lots of big names there stich the guy who wrapped her hands does all wraps for ufc then big jon was the ref also does ufc had fun but damn lj sounded fun too


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures cars looked good looked fun


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

first mofo there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Roy and Jerry rollin in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rollerz riding in


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice pics Big Larry !
Thanks again for the hospitality
I only lost 1 trailer tire this time also :biggrin:*


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Who ready for new mexico we tryin to finish makin new rack and need new steering column on caprice and tranny went out in green lincoln hopper if aint one thing another


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> View attachment 518682


Badass


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Good pics Larry!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Nice pics Big Larry !
> Thanks again for the hospitality
> I only lost 1 trailer tire this time also :biggrin:*


Damn only one shit i was hoping to not have to buy a set. well 3 is better then 4.....lol sorry bro. keep it pushing glad i could help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Damn only one shit i was hoping to not have to buy a set. well 3 is better then 4.....lol sorry bro. keep it pushing glad i could help


All gravy Big Jeff 
I expected that one to go.
Went ahead and got a whole new rim with it too. 








1 more looks a lil dry....hopefully it holds up :biggrin:
Really appreciate everything dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> first mofo there


thanks for everything Most Hated C.C.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn damn damn i knew i missed a good one well hopefully theres room for los in the truck for new mexico if not see u guys september 1st:thumbsup:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone got trailer for rent for weekend going to hop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Nice pics Big Larry !
> Thanks again for the hospitality
> I only lost 1 trailer tire this time also :biggrin:*


and one skirt lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Anyone got trailer for rent for weekend going to hop


What u bringing ? Hit us up when u get down


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> thanks for everything Most Hated C.C.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


U coming down this weekend ? if so dont forget to cut off in walsenburg


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> and one skirt lol


Yeah...O'well....O'ya and a hat and a tank of gas :biggrin:
Total....maybe $350
But trip was priceless....Thanks again Most Hated Fam


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Pink caprice cant find trailer yet


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy u taken the 60 outthere


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Roy u taken the 60 outthere


Nah taking it to Pueblo for the Sweet Dreams show.


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Its 500 each categorie


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Yeah...O'well....O'ya and a hat and a tank of gas :biggrin:
> Total....maybe $350
> But trip was priceless....Thanks again Most Hated Fam


What happen to the skirt....


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> All gravy Big Jeff
> I expected that one to go.
> Went ahead and got a whole new rim with it too.
> 
> ...


Dirty you funny it is still the cleanest thing on the trailer without a car on it of course. No prob anytime. I know its in great hands.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

josephm86 said:


> Pink caprice cant find trailer yet


not sure who you are but i would let you use mine but Roy got it. maybe another time tho....pm me your name and number too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nah taking it to Pueblo for the Sweet Dreams show.


You got some info on that bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> You got some info on that bro












*Classes 1st, 2nd, 3rd

40's, 50's, 60's Street, 60's Mild, 60's full, 60's Convertible, 70's, 80's street, 80's custom, 90's. 2000's, Euro Street, Euro Custom, Truck full size, Truck Mini, SUV, Muscle car 60's/70's, Muscle 80's/90's Muscle 2000's, Street Rod, Rat Rod, Bomb Car, Bomb Truck, Luxury, Luxury Sport, Crossover/Van, Donk, Motorcycle, Bike Street, Bike Custom, Special interested.
*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Both those bikes look nice on the flyer.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> Both those bikes look nice on the flyer.


That because they owned by people with many monies


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

It took a lot of aluminum cans to get them. It just comes natural for guys like you.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> It took a lot of aluminum cans to get them. It just comes natural for guys like you.


Yeah right homie....Problem is I like bottles or else my ass would be ROllin like yous guys.....as much as I drink :happysad:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Yeah right homie....Problem is I like bottles or else my ass would be ROllin like yous guys.....as much as I drink :happysad:


Bwahaha! Bottles must be worth more because you living the dream big dog!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> Bwahaha! Bottles must be worth more because you living the dream big dog!!


Yeah right...Once I has fresh chrome like yous I feel better


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

IN THE WORKS MY 87 LS MONTE CARLO WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE 8 BATTS PISTON PUMP AND SUPER DUTY ADEX. 13X7 DUB STAMP CENTER GOLD DAYTONS WITH VOGUE CUT TIRES.(MUSTARD AND MAYO).HOPE I CAN GETER DONE!:x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 519606
> IN THE WORKS MY 87 LS MONTE CARLO WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE 8 BATTS PISTON PUMP AND SUPER DUTY ADEX. 13X7 DUB STAMP CENTER GOLD DAYTONS WITH VOGUE CUT TIRES.(MUSTARD AND MAYO).HOPE I CAN GETER DONE!:x:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good bighomie68


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

was up CO.. sorry i could not make the BBQ larry sounds like everybody had a GOODTIME .


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

A few pics or the rides at Most Hated kickback


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's Gud FAM 505 passing threw GT up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a nice 57 in them pics Brian LOL


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup colorado wats good in the hood. sup BIG M


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's Gud FAM 505 passing threw GT up


What up Big Dog and congrats on the RR title.Much deserved


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Brian you looking for a grille guard?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone got some 13s for sale all chrome??? HMU looking for a club member


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Brian you looking for a grille guard?


Maybe does it have the black tips on it...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Roy GT up


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What up Big Dog and congrats on the RR title.Much deserved


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Maybe does it have the black tips on it...


62's don't have the Bumper bullets Bro


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> 62's don't have the Bumper bullets Bro


What you looking to get out of it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OG fresh Triple plated chrome.Homie wants 250
I can have it shipped to you for that


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> OG fresh Triple plated chrome.Homie wants 250
> I can have it shipped to you for that


Good lookin out bro but ima have to sit back on that for now though bro...:tears:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado! uffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Good lookin out bro but ima have to sit back on that for now though bro...:tears:


No prob dog was just passing the word.You can probably get a repop for about $170 but aint nothing like OG.Lmk if yous change your mind.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Colorado! uffin:


:wave:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> No prob dog was just passing the word.You can probably get a repop for about $170 but aint nothing like OG.Lmk if yous change your mind.


No doubt thanks bro!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Workin on caprice late night hopefully bumper single pump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Workin on caprice late night hopefully bumper single pump


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


What up Fes!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

West Up Arkansas ?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz u goig


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz u goig


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone going to New Mexico...be safe and take lots of pics! Good luck out there!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co in new mexico


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Anyone going to New Mexico...be safe and take lots of pics! Good luck out there!


ill take some pics bRO is anybody from co going???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> ill take some pics bRO is anybody from co going???


RUTHLESS is there.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck to those going


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

when and where the meetup for those going to sweet dreams show tomorrow??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> ill take some pics bRO is anybody from co going???


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, what's good Colorado Lows?! I hope all is well with everyone. Thanks for everyone posting pics it's really nice seein them over here in Dubai. Can't wait to be rollin next spring / summer. How was you trip Anson? Hopefully you had fun hanging out with Cees! I wish I could go to the Vegas show this Oct! Well keep the pics coming!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co were getting to go to after hop in espanola


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I need a set of dayton adapters and knock offs all chrome bow tie, or stamped dayton. please let me know.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> when and where the meetup for those going to sweet dreams show tomorrow??


damn wish i would of got on here sooner and seen this:uh: but im bout to head there now


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

but in the mean time i would like to send out a congrats to rickys daughters for placing in new mexico and i cant believe we on this topic again but *the* *built not baught excuses is gettin kinda old *the way i see it is if u cant build one then u gotta pay to play if u cant afford it then u gotta get some elbow grease in it. it goes both ways meaning all said and done either u got a bad ass ride/bike or u dont that dont give u any room to talk down on others for what their doin that being said congrats again lil RUTHLESS ladies keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wheres the pueblo sho pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was great hanging out with My GT Fam in Pueblo.Also *GOOD* seeing those La Junta Most Hated Peeps,Scott and the HITS Crew,and the homies from Ruthless.The Turd took 1st in Full Custom.Glen swept house with his Amazing Masterpiece.Congrats to Josh on his 2nd Place and to the Bike Club on their entrees and 2 out of 3 wins.Bad thing is I guess I didn't put my skirt on Good enough and it fell off then got wedged under the tire.....One thing after another,I tell ya.All gravy though ....No flats this *TIMES








*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*You member this ride Rich?

*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all I has folks.Didn't have a Memory card in the cam so it only held 20


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> but in the mean time i would like to send out a congrats to rickys daughters for placing in new mexico and i cant believe we on this topic again but *the* *built not baught excuses is gettin kinda old *the way i see it is if u cant build one then u gotta pay to play if u cant afford it then u gotta get some elbow grease in it. it goes both ways meaning all said and done either u got a bad ass ride/bike or u dont that dont give u any room to talk down on others for what their doin that being said congrats again lil RUTHLESS ladies keep up the good work:thumbsup:


Especially when it's kids' rides too...Damn shame


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> That's all I has folks.Didn't have a Memory card in the cam so it only held 20[/Q
> 
> Nice pics bro good thing you didnt have enough room in that cam for my twin bro... LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lol we sure did think it was u roll'n too:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks good bighomie68


:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice pic's Roy and it was nice seeing you up there just wish we would have made it sooner or back when we left but we seen my ladies ex's brother at the store and that fool didn't want to stop talking and cring


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> BOSSLIKE60 said:
> 
> 
> > That's all I has folks.Didn't have a Memory card in the cam so it only held 20[/Q
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> but in the mean time i would like to send out a congrats to rickys daughters for placing in new mexico and i cant believe we on this topic again but *the* *built not baught excuses is gettin kinda old *the way i see it is if u cant build one then u gotta pay to play if u cant afford it then u gotta get some elbow grease in it. it goes both ways meaning all said and done either u got a bad ass ride/bike or u dont that dont give u any room to talk down on others for what their doin that being said congrats again lil RUTHLESS ladies keep up the good work:thumbsup:


Congrats to my girls...Natalia won 2nd place 20 inch and Graciana won 1st place trike and best of show......Some people cant help it but hate that is all they have its their trump card.....The same person which was talking shit about my daughters bikes being BOUGHT is not only a grown man (over 25) he is also the president of his club...And he wasnt just talking shit under his breath but shouting it out when my wife walked across the stage to receive the awardS...Funny thing is that the car he is driving is BOUGHT bwhahaha he didnt build it he was coming to RUTHLESS when he couldnt figure out what was wrong with his hydros....You have to be kidding me man......He is really gonna hate it when he finds out when my wife went to new mexico she just picked up a brand new 4 pump set up (which will be installed by me and RUTHLESS) for my lincoln from PJAY.....And that my BOUGHT hopper is going into the paint booth next week and hopefully then for pinstripe and silver leafing bwhahahah......I aint going to talk shit because what I say is a direct reflection of my family and club that I am in.....Lowriding is a competive LIFESTYLE there is no room for haters and imataters......I BOUGHT my daughters buikes so they can feel a special bond with me where it aint me rolling to carshows and them just standing around.....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: right on Ricky...if they hating, you doing something right:yes:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think thats bullshit its let the kids enjoy that the bikes looked good in new mexico


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


I like this ride


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like this ride


Me too
Definitely in a class of it's own.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Congrats to my girls...Natalia won 2nd place 20 inch and Graciana won 1st place trike and best of show......Some people cant help it but hate that is all they have its their trump card....._The same person which was talking shit about my daughters bikes being BOUGHT is not only a grown man (over 25) he is also the president of his club.._.And he wasnt just talking shit under his breath but shouting it out when my wife walked across the stage to receive the awardS...Funny thing is that the car he is driving is BOUGHT bwhahaha he didnt build it he was coming to RUTHLESS when he couldnt figure out what was wrong with his hydros....You have to be kidding me man......He is really gonna hate it when he finds out when my wife went to new mexico she just picked up a brand new 4 pump set up (which will be installed by me and RUTHLESS) for my lincoln from PJAY.....And that my BOUGHT hopper is going into the paint booth next week and hopefully then for pinstripe and silver leafing bwhahahah......I aint going to talk shit because what I say is a direct reflection of my family and club that I am in.....Lowriding is a competive LIFESTYLE there is no room for haters and imataters......I BOUGHT my daughters buikes so they can feel a special bond with me where it aint me rolling to carshows and them just standing around.....


You a better man then me cuz i would have broke his fucking jaw so he couldn't talk about shit till it came time for my court hearing..... and one talkings shit about bikes when you know its a lill ones name as the owner aint worth shit. Disrespect my family and ill fuck up your family tree....REAL BITCH MADE...... Congrats from me and all real grown folks helping the kids grow and bond with us in this Lifestyle... my regrets bro


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Congrats to my girls...Natalia won 2nd place 20 inch and Graciana won 1st place trike and best of show......Some people cant help it but hate that is all they have its their trump card.....The same person which was talking shit about my daughters bikes being BOUGHT is not only a grown man (over 25) he is also the president of his club...And he wasnt just talking shit under his breath but shouting it out when my wife walked across the stage to receive the awardS...Funny thing is that the car he is driving is BOUGHT bwhahaha he didnt build it he was coming to RUTHLESS when he couldnt figure out what was wrong with his hydros....You have to be kidding me man......He is really gonna hate it when he finds out when my wife went to new mexico she just picked up a brand new 4 pump set up (which will be installed by me and RUTHLESS) for my lincoln from PJAY.....And that my BOUGHT hopper is going into the paint booth next week and hopefully then for pinstripe and silver leafing bwhahahah......I aint going to talk shit because what I say is a direct reflection of my family and club that I am in.....Lowriding is a competive LIFESTYLE there is no room for haters and imataters......I BOUGHT my daughters buikes so they can feel a special bond with me where it aint me rolling to carshows and them just standing around.....


Was cool talking to u and meeting ur wife if u have any issues hit me up and hope to doing future business with u ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> You a better man then me cuz i would have broke his fucking jaw so he couldn't talk about shit till it came time for my court hearing..... and one talkings shit about bikes when you know its a lill ones name as the owner aint worth shit. Disrespect my family and ill fuck up your family tree....REAL BITCH MADE...... Congrats from me and all real grown folks helping the kids grow and bond with us in this Lifestyle... my regrets bro


Whats up Jeff ? what u been up to


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Congrats to my girls...Natalia won 2nd place 20 inch and Graciana won 1st place trike and best of show......Some people cant help it but hate that is all they have its their trump card.....The same person which was talking shit about my daughters bikes being BOUGHT is not only a grown man (over 25) he is also the president of his club...And he wasnt just talking shit under his breath but shouting it out when my wife walked across the stage to receive the awardS...Funny thing is that the car he is driving is BOUGHT bwhahaha he didnt build it he was coming to RUTHLESS when he couldnt figure out what was wrong with his hydros....You have to be kidding me man......He is really gonna hate it when he finds out when my wife went to new mexico she just picked up a brand new 4 pump set up (which will be installed by me and RUTHLESS) for my lincoln from PJAY.....And that my BOUGHT hopper is going into the paint booth next week and hopefully then for pinstripe and silver leafing bwhahahah......I aint going to talk shit because what I say is a direct reflection of my family and club that I am in.....Lowriding is a competive LIFESTYLE there is no room for haters and imataters......I BOUGHT my daughters buikes so they can feel a special bond with me where it aint me rolling to carshows and them just standing around.....


that shit just makes me so mad and i knew i should of smacked his ass up that day at the yukon but i didnt wanna disrespect anyone including my car club and the GT fam and u sure doin it right ricky anyone can talk shit what gets under my skin is how he acts so coo with us whenever he sees us and tries sayin whats up to us and askin for our help i understand shit talkin is part of the game but do it outta fun and jokingly not cuz u mad about some $15 award that u didnt get and really not to some little kids that are out there enjoying themselfs i seen right threw that sorry ass mo fo the day i met him and like u said its kinda stupid for him to throw that excuse in there when he bought the home girls old car and sits there sayin its full show when can i get a plaque:nono: i dont think so :twak::buttkick:get the fuck outta here


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Was cool talking to u and meeting ur wife if u have any issues hit me up and hope to doing future business with u ! :thumbsup:


i myself wanna send out a thanks to u pjay for hookin up the homie rick while hes over seas and also for the hospitality:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Whats up Jeff ? what u been up to


Not much bro ill have to give you a call sometime this week. Been trying to keep my shop afloat... personal shit in the way tho. Glad to have meet y'all REAL TALK.You and the club showed mad love. wife and kids was sad that we couldn't roll out last weekend...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> *You a better man then me cuz i would have broke his fucking jaw so he couldn't talk about shit till it came time for my court hearing*..... and one talkings shit about bikes when you know its a lill ones name as the owner aint worth shit. Disrespect my family and ill fuck up your family tree...._*REAL REAL REAL BITCH MADE*_...... Congrats from me and all real grown folks helping the kids grow and bond with us in this Lifestyle... my regrets bro


IM ON JEFFS LEVEL lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> IM ON JEFFS LEVEL lol


Yall know me im going to say it here and in person....Just saying what everyone is thinking im the voice for those that cant afford troubles....lol


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this was in burque last month


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

this truck is badass


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Yall know me im going to say it here and in person....Just saying what everyone is thinking im the voice for those that cant afford troubles....lol


like me:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Chucks


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup roy


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

ADEX reg with plug for sale hit me up asap [email protected] i can send pics


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTTuffin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> sup roy


:wave:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here couple pics


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys it will be coo I will let my rides and daughters bikes do the talking.......FOR NOW


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks guys it will be coo I will let my rides and daughters bikes do the talking.......FOR NOW


:rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Not much bro ill have to give you a call sometime this week. Been trying to keep my shop afloat... personal shit in the way tho. Glad to have meet y'all REAL TALK.You and the club showed mad love. wife and kids was sad that we couldn't roll out last weekend...


No problem see u in a few weeks when we roll up there


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> i myself wanna send out a thanks to u pjay for hookin up the homie rick while hes over seas and also for the hospitality:thumbsup:


No problem anytime Hope to meet u all when i roll out there in a couple weeks to hit up the show


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> :rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sup Fes u gonna go to the show on the 25th in Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Here couple pics


Nice pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Sup Fes u gonna go to the show on the 25th in Denver


not anymore since your goin'!!! lol sup Pjay!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz is going no excuses its in our own backyard lol let us know if u need any help


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I need a set of dayton adapters and knock offs all chrome bow tie, or stamped dayton. please let me know.


Like these ?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics everyone....good to see Colorado had a strong presence !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Cees Nice!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice Cees Nice!


:roflmao:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Come on seriously I need a set of 13" tires, real dayton adapters, real dayton ko's Hex's, two bar, or zeniths just as long as they are clean. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Man cant wait til 25 its gonna be good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Fezz is going no excuses its in our own backyard lol let us know if u need any help


lol right!!! I'll hit you up today was waiting on you guys to get back!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


nice lil vid!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Come on seriously I need a set of 13" tires, real dayton adapters, real dayton ko's Hex's, two bar, or zeniths just as long as they are clean. Feel free to PM me.


Wuts up bro?
check the dayton threads in the wheels and tires section. Past that your best bet is just to go straight to dayton.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


Good video! I got a new game to play, its like where's waldo but with Fes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Good video! I got a new game to play, its like where's waldo but with Fes!


where's Fes??? lol sup anson!!!:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

put on some black frame glasses and a striped Majestics shirt Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> put on some black frame glasses and a striped Majestics shirt Fes


lol got the black frame glasses already!!! lol:rofl:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> not anymore since your goin'!!! lol sup Pjay!!!


why u worried bout me goin


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> where's Fes??? lol sup anson!!!:rofl:


 Chillin, too hot over here to be productive


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who the hell sells Lowrider Magazines in the Springs?Been to 3 Walmarts,a few Loaf n Jugs,few 7/11's,and the Book store by the mall. :banghead:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Come on seriously I need a set of 13" tires, real dayton adapters, real dayton ko's Hex's, two bar, or zeniths just as long as they are clean. Feel free to PM me.


get on here and look up my homie james his name us "wicked wayz" he has dayton stuff for days


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Who the hell sells Lowrider Magazines in the Springs?Been to 3 Walmarts,a few Loaf n Jugs,few 7/11's,and the Book store by the mall. :banghead:


What 7/11 cuz the one in the parkside off delta and hancock has them so does the one in the meadows off south circle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll have to check em out


----------



## Thee Real MC (Apr 8, 2012)

*ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 8*


----------



## Thee Real MC (Apr 8, 2012)

*ROLLERZ ONLY DENVER SHOW*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> why u worried bout me goin


lol cuz the elco a beast!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I'll have to check em out


gots mine in the mail yesterday congrats the trey looks good!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> gots mine in the mail yesterday congrats the trey looks good!!!


Thanks Mr. Fes


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice feature ROy, looks GOOD.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Nice feature ROy, looks GOOD.


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Nice feature ROy, looks GOOD.





MOSTHATED CC said:


> x2


Thanks Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol cuz the elco a beast!!!


and it ain't done yet wait til u see it next time


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thanks Fellas :biggrin:


Big ups on the feature ride looks good, and thanks on that other thing daddy Larry is crazy don't listen to him


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Big ups on the feature ride looks good, and thanks on that other thing daddy Larry is crazy don't listen to him


Hey man LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> Big ups on the feature ride looks good, and thanks on that other thing daddy Larry is crazy don't listen to him


Thanks Big Daddy
Didn't get a chance tonight but I'll get with you on that dawgie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anybody lookin to buy some 65 impala door shells?????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

yesterdays bbq was real cool definately something we should all get together and do again:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> yesterdays bbq was real cool definately something we should all get together and do again:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

hell ya i had fun shit he aint been on here for a min but i seen on fb bbq at scottys house he said he gots like 100 burgers left over lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics compliments of Mr. Izzy de City Wide
And my time downloading Fawkers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's all folks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How come you guys didn't advertise this was it secret society shit or what??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: my hands still sore from all that tuggin:naughtyno ****)


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man I really wish I could have made this event. Thanx for posting the pics Roy and Izzy!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> and it ain't done yet wait til u see it next time


sup chip!!! lol!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

really good weekend, picnic was good and put in work sunday!!! I dont know about the secret society Larry but it definitely wasn't advertised!!! we got hundreds of hot dogs and bratwurst leftover!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup chip!!! lol!!! cant wait!!!


Called u yesterday but u didn't answer hit me up need to find a room for friday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> really good weekend, picnic was good and put in work sunday!!! I dont know about the secret society Larry but it definitely wasn't advertised!!! we got hundreds of hot dogs and bratwurst leftover!!!


I would of showed up with no car anyway LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> really good weekend, picnic was good and put in work sunday!!! I dont know about the secret society Larry but it definitely wasn't advertised!!! we got hundreds of hot dogs and bratwurst leftover!!!


Bring them to the crib we'll do it again backyard boogie style:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Called u yesterday but u didn't answer hit me up need to find a room for friday


I'll call you when I get off work bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I would of showed up with no car anyway LOL


lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Bring them to the crib we'll do it again backyard boogie style:biggrin:


right!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

Good pics. You guys down south have some tight whips
[

QUOTE=BOSSLIKE60;15833405]











































[/QUOTE]


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Its oftly quite


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Way too quiet!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?



Nice Avi :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Way too quiet!!! Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :wave:


whut it dew roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> whut it dew roy!!!


Same ol bRO...Just enjoying a peaceful day off
What jew been up to Mayne?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> That's all folks


Thanks for uploading them homie......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Thanks for uploading them homie......


No prob


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone no the cheapest way to send out my frame to cali someone might finally pick it up pm me some info please or text dont matter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Anyone no the cheapest way to send out my frame to cali someone might finally pick it up pm me some info please or text dont matter


Aint nada cheap about that.You gonna have to go freight and it's probably big monies....I'm thinking at the very least $200


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Call a transporter probably cheaper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

not much roy jus working!!! CO whut up!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz how much did u guys pay transporter i need one for the first bringing 5 cars


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont remember it was a hook up... let me find out


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Way too quiet!!! Sup CO!!!


Well let me bring some excitement then.......... You every be in the shower at the ymca and be washing your hair and balls(not at the same time i hope) then all of a sudden you get this felling that some one is watching so you trun around. No one is there and you sure no one is there cuz there was no one in there when you started your shower. (for most that's the reason you you took one anyways.) so you keep washing even tho the felling is still there then you go out to dry off and you feel a little better cuz there really is no on in the locker room. But as you bend over to put your draws on that felling comes back so you you hurry the fuck up and get the hell out of there. And you say to yourself ill never do that shit again. I got the pics if you want them cuz that was me motherfucker im a gay voyeur and you gay as hell if you read all this ....jokes over **** but it aint quit now LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u ol shower sharkin ma fuckkka


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Fucking only Jeff whould say something like that funny ass dude lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics...looks like a blast...wish I could of made it. 


Congrats Javi on the new ride!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Well let me bring some excitement then.......... You every be in the shower at the ymca and be washing your hair and balls(not at the same time i hope) then all of a sudden you get this felling that some one is watching so you trun around. No one is there and you sure no one is there cuz there was no one in there when you started your shower. (for most that's the reason you you took one anyways.) so you keep washing even tho the felling is still there then you go out to dry off and you feel a little better cuz there really is no on in the locker room. But as you bend over to put your draws on that felling comes back so you you hurry the fuck up and get the hell out of there. And you say to yourself ill never do that shit again. I got the pics if you want them cuz that was me motherfucker im a gay voyeur and you gay as hell if you read all this ....jokes over **** but it aint quit now LMFAO


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME TO JOIN US IN ALBUQUERQUE NM FOR OUR 4TH ANNUL BBQ AND HOP. EVENT WILL BE COVERED BY ROLLIN VIDEOS.....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME TO JOIN US IN ALBUQUERQUE NM FOR OUR 4TH ANNUL BBQ AND HOP. EVENT WILL BE COVERED BY ROLLIN VIDEOS.....


*U know TRU RYDAZ will be there :thumbsup:*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks roy and joe ya i no it wont be cheap that y i say they payin for it too cuz if not its goin in my cutty when i get something new then we can talk again about hoppin lol but i wanna go full show on the street instead of smashin my ride thanks again thou


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat co fezz is the car almost ready were down to come help do watever hit us up


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


>


You got it Ceez see you know what im talking about. Me and you like to pees in a pod. Nice to have meet another Bathtub Teen Mr. Bubbles till we die


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> You got it Ceez see you know what im talking about. Me and you like to pees in a pod. Nice to have meet another Bathtub Teen Mr. Bubbles till we die


Yessir..... high five~!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

just renewed my welding certificaion..good for another 5 years:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> just renewed my welding certificaion..good for another 5 years:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u ol shower sharkin ma fuckkka


Larry yous a foo :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO ain't been on in a minute see you guys on Sep 1st


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Larry yous a foo :roflmao:


whats up bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Its almost ready off to chuckies hopefully today


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? No new pics or anything going on? I liked the pics from the BBQ the other day. Well I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

New ride! [HR][/HR]​​


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? No new pics or anything going on? I liked the pics from the BBQ the other day. Well I hope everyone is doing good!


:wave: I see you talked your old lady into another ace huh?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't wait to come home to enjoy it!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anson whadda it do big dog!! Hopefully you will be in Denver when I come home! How are you doing?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ha ha I just figured out how to post pics!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Anson whadda it do big dog!! Hopefully you will be in Denver when I come home! How are you doing?


That car is sick! Just grindin bro. When will you be back?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cees sent me this one the other day!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

You like the new ride huh? You were at the show at reds right? Well due to security issues I can't say when I will be home. I will have the Tequila and beer ready at the house when I get back home!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's me and RR in Dubai!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

The 61 needs some work under the hood and trunk areas. Hopefully I will have it ready this next year! I hope to have Chuck hook up some thing for me in the trunk! He did a great job with Roy's new ride! I just need to contact him.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> You like the new ride huh? You were at the show at reds right? Well due to security issues I can't say when I will be home. I will have the Tequila and beer ready at the house when I get back home!


No i didnt make that show. Im thirsty hurry!! lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah man will do! Anyone know where I can get some new tires, adapters, or KO's?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats up bro


Nothin mush chillen and you? How's the fam?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> New ride! [HR][/HR]


looks tuff:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Nothin mush chillen and you? How's the fam?


I've been working and workin and trying to work on my house a little trying to make some time to do everything LOL my family is good how is your lady and daughter??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I can't wait to come home to enjoy it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> New ride! [HR][/HR]


:worship:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I've been working and workin and trying to work on my house a little trying to make some time to do everything LOL my family is good how is your lady and daughter??


They're doing good. Damn I wanted to go for ur get together last month too but couldn't make it. How'd it turn out?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> New ride! [HR][/HR]​​


That's a nice ass 61. If I had a choice of impala it'd be a 61. Big Perm, I mean big worm status right there!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks fellas I have been waiting and looking for awhile! Thanks Roy! Hey Cees what's good where's the pics from the shoot? I hope you post them soon!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanks fellas I have been waiting and looking for awhile! Thanks Roy! Hey Cees what's good where's the pics from the shoot? I hope you post them soon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> They're doing good. Damn I wanted to go for ur get together last month too but couldn't make it. How'd it turn out?


It was nothing to brag about


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah man will do! Anyone know where I can get some new tires, adapters, or KO's?


Coker 520's bro... dont cheap out on anything less!!! www.ogrimsdirect.com for KO's n Adaptors. Your an AceHole now... Coker 520's 5/8" whitewall. You buy any other tire you wont be happy...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It was nothing to brag about


i herd it was bad ass wish i could of made it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice pics Josh !*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Our show will be held on October 6th.Details to be out on fliers by the Majestics/Ruthless Chill and Grill.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Our show will be held on October 6th.Details to be out on fliers by the Majestics/Ruthless Chill and Grill.*


we'll be there faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I can't wait to come home to enjoy it!!!


congrats on the new ride!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*My bad Majestics/Ruthless "Hop Til you Drop" Kickback*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *My bad Majestics/Ruthless "Hop Til you Drop" Kickback*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Thanks Fes! Hopefully I will still have some ends laying around so I can do some things to her when i get back from Dubai!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE.....61-64 hdtp rolling chassis. Has Canadian frame. $600 obo


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *My bad Majestics/Ruthless "Hop Til you Drop" Kickback*


Can't wait


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pjay said:


> Can't wait


What up PJ? Hows things your way?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Got the rest of the stuff today thanks PJAY you a stand up guy man definitely do business again


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> What up PJ? Hows things your way?


Ok not too bad just gonna start working on my deuce again and u ? U goin to the show in Denver this weekend ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Got the rest of the stuff today thanks PJAY you a stand up guy man definitely do business again


*No Problem glad i could help out ! If u guys need anythng lmk I should be headed up that way Friday night *


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pjay said:


> Ok not too bad just gonna start working on my deuce again and u ? U goin to the show in Denver this weekend ?


Same ol, same ol. I wish i could go, but i gotta work all weekend.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> New ride! [HR][/HR]​​


Congrats homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Izzy whadda it do man? How is the Springs Chapter of City Wide doing?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Waitin for pump heads and motors and we ll post videos cant wait to go to D town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Waitin for pump heads and motors and we ll post videos cant wait to go to D town


That Motor is still holding up Dog
Imma have to get another offa ya soon


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Waitin for pump heads and motors and we ll post videos cant wait to go to D town


What u need


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> Same ol, same ol. I wish i could go, but i gotta work all weekend.


That sucks i am goona roll out of here probably friday n head up that way


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Sup PJay!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's everyone at? Facebook???


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Pjay said:


> What u need


 Number 11 from oj blackmagic and sacos


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Number 11 from oj blackmagic and sacos


kool Oj hook u up.? U gonna be ready this weekend


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Where's everyone at? Facebook???


of course


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Where's everyone at? Facebook???


Still no Facebook for me :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a chrome street motor, 1 left $100


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> What u need


#9 pump head how much:biggrin:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

JM6386 said:


> I got a chrome street motor, 1 left $100


U should sell sacos like we do no problems sellin just joking


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> U should sell *sacos* like we do no problems sellin just joking




:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> U should sell sacos like we do no problems sellin just joking


I put in a pro hopper set up for a guy that had sacos on them, and they fried quick. Put two regular street motors and never had a problem. Could of been a bad batch though. Who knows. All made in china.


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat brand u have


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol sup CO!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up fez hows car comin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up fez hows car comin


workin' on the body yesterday, comin' along cuttin' it close though... you?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What upper COLOWRADO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> What upper COLOWRADO


Sup Ricky!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> #9 pump head how much:biggrin:


Rockford or Marzoochi


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> I put in a pro hopper set up for a guy that had sacos on them, and they fried quick. Put two regular street motors and never had a problem. Could of been a bad batch though. Who knows. All made in china.


there was a bad batch if sacos for a while haven't used them since then we have been using the pro motor Hitachi and haven't had any problems


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> there was a bad batch if sacos for a while haven't used them since then we have been using the pro motor Hitachi and haven't had any problems


how much you sell them for chipper??? lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Ricky!!!


Chillin in Dubai big Fes trying to make it home to finish up the cars for the show.....how u doing man???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> there was a bad batch if sacos for a while haven't used them since then we have been using the pro motor Hitachi and haven't had any problems


Wut up PJAY can u give my wife a call today when u get a chance man thanks 719-246-8706


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

whos hopping in denver this weekend?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> how much you sell them for chipper??? lol


call me


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up PJAY can u give my wife a call today when u get a chance man thanks 719-246-8706


I tried calling back the other day but no answer but no problem


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

We going waiting forpump head today its gonna be here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Da Booger making it's debut* :naughty:

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1210_lrmp_1963_chevrolet_impala_convertible/


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Da Booger making it's debut* :naughty:
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1210_lrmp_1963_chevrolet_impala_convertible/



Seen that, looks good bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Seen that, looks good bro!


Thanks Bro...They had the story all jacked up in it.But now it's fixed.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave::inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

can anybody beat $100 each on batteries? thats for deka 1000cca


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

lacwood said:


> can anybody beat $100 each on batteries? thats for deka 1000cca


Do u mean the 950cca and 1140ca


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Do u mean the 950cca and 1140ca


they say 1190 [email protected] 32°
and [email protected]°
part # is1131xmf


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

lacwood said:


> they say 1190 [email protected] 32°
> and [email protected]°
> part # is1131xmf


Not a bad deal i am a DEKA distrubutor and sell the 950 cca for $100 and i can get the 1150cca for like $135


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew coLOWrado?????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> what it dew coLOWrado?????


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Seen that, looks good bro!


Whats good Homie I might make that cruise saturday and hopefully the fair sunday LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats good Homie I might make that cruise saturday and hopefully the fair sunday LOL


That's what's up bro we gotta hit them streets again, we ain't hit em for a minute!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats better pjay im guessing the one wit the bigest $ to it lol but i had a marzoochi before and i didnt work as good as this lil cheap ass head i had but i might not of had enough batteries to it or the right motors idk now i got comp motors and 6 batteries to the nose what u thinkin?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Not a bad deal i am a DEKA distrubutor and sell the 950 cca for $100 and i can get the 1150cca for like $135


cool, yeah thats my price through my work, not a bad deal just wanted to check and see if i could do any better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's what's up bro we gotta hit them streets again, we ain't hit em for a minute!


I know bro I just been busy I got home the other night long enough to eat all late go to bed and right back to work.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I know bro I just been busy I got home the other night long enough to eat all late go to bed and right back to work.


Damn like that... Your job is getting in your way bro LOL


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Los u marzochii 9 11 13 are like finding big foot 9 are good for pressure build bgger gears are more volume


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damn like that... Your job is getting in your way bro LOL


Peep this we came to kansas and were off for 4 hours and called right back to work no notice or nada thats bullshit there supposed to give us a heads up on shit like that and they say it's getting slow wtf


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Peep this we came to kansas and were off for 4 hours and called right back to work no notice or nada thats bullshit there supposed to give us a heads up on shit like that and they say it's getting slow wtf


I seen a openning at your job but not for a condector(sp) its for a switchman but scared to apply when you told me that works getting slow right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A switchman?? Where at?? I do switchman work also so it's conductor work just working in the yards switching tracks and building pickups for trains to do when they go through certain spots.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> A switchman?? Where at?? I do switchman work also so it's conductor work just working in the yards switching tracks and building pickups for trains to do when they go through certain spots.


I'm pretty sure its for here in LJ because Amy was showing me it on the computer in the listing for the workforce here. she showed me yesterday so I'm sure its still listed in there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> I'm pretty sure its for here in LJ because Amy was showing me it on the computer in the listing for the workforce here. she showed me yesterday so I'm sure its still listed in there


HUH where do I look at it?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Whats better pjay im guessing the one wit the bigest $ to it lol but i had a marzoochi before and i didnt work as good as this lil cheap ass head i had but i might not of had enough batteries to it or the right motors idk now i got comp motors and 6 batteries to the nose what u thinkin?


if u only running 6 batteries I would say a #9 til u add more batteries then a #11


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

We getting this close to a hop in Denver and NO ONE going to say nothing....Well ya'll no me so let me just say can wait till this Sat. Denver Car Club damn good folks glad to spend some more time choppn it up with yall......til you come down here and Fess and you your hoppers ASS in asphalt filed chunks...NOTHIN BUT LOVE


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> I seen a openning at your job but not for a condector(sp) its for a switchman but scared to apply when you told me that works getting slow right now


That's why you make them big dollars! Damn workaholik!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's why you make them big dollars! Damn workaholik!


Ramen noodles cousin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> We getting this close to a hop in Denver and NO ONE going to say nothing....Well ya'll no me so let me just say can wait till this Sat. Denver Car Club damn good folks glad to spend some more time choppn it up with yall......til you come down here and Fess and you your hoppers ASS in asphalt filed chunks...NOTHIN BUT LOVE


You guys taking a hopper to Denver?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

"NO" If it was mine i would tho but he making it look pretty. So it can be ready for the first for the Ruthless Majestics thing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> "NO" If it was mine i would tho but he making it look pretty. So it can be ready for the first for the Ruthless Majestics thing.


I wuld too you can't get on here telling em you gonna smash em when they come down thats like telling somebody your gonna beat em up but they got to go to your house LOL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wuld too you can't get on here telling em you gonna smash em when they come down thats like telling somebody your gonna beat em up but they got to go to your house LOL


:werd: I seen on the video talkin bout the denver show :scrutinize:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> if u only running 6 batteries I would say a #9 til u add more batteries then a #11


and whats the ticket on one of them?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

[h=3]Del Toro Bladder Pump 4 sale Car ready!![/h]
CLINK THE LINK ABOVE ^^^


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

put down some color on my sons tryke finally...been ready for almost 4 years now:happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what color of red is that Josh I like it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what color of red is that Josh I like it


ford E4, semi gloss clearcoat..thank bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pjay said:


> if u only running 6 batteries I would say a #9 til u add more batteries then a #11


You got Rockfords or a secret stash of marzocchis?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I do secret stash 3 9's 2 11's 3 13's its crazy how hard to get  pjay need a half in y block can u bring one


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> I do secret stash 3 9's 2 11's 3 13's its crazy how hard to get  pjay need a half in y block can u bring one


I have a used y block, good shape $25


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 530516
> View attachment 530517
> View attachment 530518
> put down some color on my sons tryke finally...been ready for almost 4 years now:happysad:


Looking GOOD Josh :thumbsup:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I will take it


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I will take it u bringing a single pump hopper


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> I will take it u bringing a single pump hopper


HMU tomorrow after 2pm. 671-8975


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> HUH where do I look at it?


I think you would go to the colorado workforce site and click the job listing(sp). I'll ask Amy in the morning if she can send me a link so I can send it to you but I was wrong on it being here in LJ she said its for work in Pueblo so thats still not to far for you I would think


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> You got Rockfords or a secret stash of marzocchis?


I got both the marzoochi 9s are ported and tricked out


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Im trying to get this hopping thing going.... Thats the point of paying roll'n to come here if there is just going to "UNITY". FUCK UNITY as for me if i like you i like dont give to shits about what club you in. If it was not for my shit talking some folks that have Lay It Low accounts would never have opened a facebook account. As for that raggie as crayola shit that came from Sams Hydro im tired of folks kissing his ass. I have never seen that shit do anything but CATCH ON FIRE. aS FOR SOME SEEN IT IN THE VIDEO SHIT. DONT FUCKING IMPLY NOTHIN SAY IT OR THERE MAY BE SOME SHIT A JUDGE SEES ON A VIDEO......I dont take HINTS but i will take some HITS.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Jeff on one,what up dawgie? :thumbsup:


Well looks like I yust got approved for 50 more weeks of Vacation Time :run:

What to Do....What to do :dunno:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Vegas super show is my vacation


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lol bro. didnt understand what was said so you know i just say first think second. shit rather ask for forgiveness then ask for permission. congrats on more time. wish it was me. you the only person i every meet on unemployment that i would rob.....lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

maybe theres sum shit goin down on facebook i dont know about lol i was just stating the obvious as u can see i like talkin shit just all in good fun


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> maybe theres sum shit goin down on facebook i dont know about lol i was just stating the obvious as u can see i like talkin shit just all in good fun


lol always life sucks to bad not to fave some fun. Like to stir shit up that's just what i do. as for fackbook opps i mean facebook. Ask some of these folks to speak on that dont have a fackbook. cuz hell i dont have any friends smart people stay the hell away from my ass.


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Vegas super show is my vacation


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

running out of time but chippers will get handled!!! im a chipper too but now im a big chipper!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we gotta make the cars look good!!! we MAJESTICS!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and shit jus seems to get crack'n faster on facebook anymore... Lay it low still my fav though!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fawk Fes........If Yous a Chipper I must just be crumbs :happysad:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep yep we are not gonna make it with caprice chuckie told me to pick it up morning and still have to drive home and clear it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol bro. didnt understand what was said so you know i just say first think second. shit rather ask for forgiveness then ask for permission. congrats on more time. wish it was me. *you the only person i every meet on unemployment that i would rob.....lol*



Too funny....Mayne I just fake the funk ...Imma poor bastard with a lil Hustle and a whole lotta luck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Yep yep we are not gonna make it with caprice chuckie told me to pick it up morning and still have to drive home and clear it


Damn....Can't wait to see it next Weekend


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> We getting this close to a hop in Denver and NO ONE going to say nothing....Well ya'll no me so let me just say can wait till this Sat. Denver Car Club damn good folks glad to spend some more time choppn it up with yall......til you come down here and Fess and you your hoppers ASS in asphalt filed chunks...NOTHIN BUT LOVE


ya it was fun bull shittin with the homies from the BIG M!.you fellas are as bad as us lolI hope we have a good turn out!we will soon see!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

josephm86 said:


> Vegas super show is my vacation


LOL me too!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol always life sucks to bad not to fave some fun. Like to stir shit up that's just what i do. as for fackbook opps i mean facebook. Ask some of these folks to speak on that dont have a fackbook. cuz hell i dont have any friends smart people stay the hell away from my ass.


I can barely understand the shit u be typin yo LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 531023
> my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


thats dope bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 531023
> my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


Shoot me a pic of that seat bro asap....Looking GOOD btw


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 531023
> my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


Striping and leafing and ooooweee :yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

looks good josh love the "shit talkin" on fb i no its all outta love and fun thats what i like to see and jeff u crazy as hell lol and fes if u chippin and roys crumbin then i dont even no what ti call what im doin lol nice meeting u today pjay u got some bad ass cars and i can only hope one day ill be on yalls level joseph yall been puttin in some work holmes cant wait to see it big ups to everyone thats been puttin in over time:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Cees where are the Pics at?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Cees where are the Pics at? That Lil red rider three wheel is bad! I am usually not much on bikes too!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 531023
> my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


DAMN tha bitch goes hard...I like that


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks everyone, lot of work went into making those fenders...started off as a sheet of metal


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 531023
> my son's gonna be rollin hard...if i let him ride it:biggrin:


Damn bro shit is sick call me today i gota plaque for it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Damn bro shit is sick call me today i gota plaque for it


And I has the real leather for the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> thanks everyone, lot of work went into making those fenders...started off as a sheet of metal


That makes em even better bro! Nice!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That makes em even better bro! Nice!


Dem tacos was OG bro


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dem tacos was OG bro


No they weren't... LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> No they weren't... LOL


U had a burrito Poo Toe


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up Colorado out here from AZ for a few days right now i'm in Grand Junction till Wensday then off to Denver for the rest of the week any shows or criuses going on i know u guys have some bad ass rides would like to see some while i'm here.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM0NEY said:


> What up Colorado out here from AZ for a few days right now i'm in Grand Junction till Wensday then off to Denver for the rest of the week any shows or criuses going on i know u guys have some bad ass rides would like to see some while i'm here.


This is going on today Bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM0NEY said:


> What up Colorado out here from AZ for a few days right now i'm in Grand Junction till Wensday then off to Denver for the rest of the week any shows or criuses going on i know u guys have some bad ass rides would like to see some while i'm here.


if your here next saturday there is the majestics/ruthless hop to you drop in colorado springs


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE.......1987 Olds Cutlass Supreme. V8 engine, overdrive trans,new exhaust,new alternator,cd player,Kenwood 4x10's,13" gold centers ok shape,good tires,pillow top seats,no rust,runs good,euro clip in perfect shape. Needs paint and top,some hail dings. $2500


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT.....Damn page 2 *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A cruise my homie put together for a friend that passed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

slim dog lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

looks cool. me and augie shared the same bday. I would of went if I would of known


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> looks cool. me and augie shared the same bday. I would of went if I would of known


Happy late birthday and I didn't put it together bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that the homie we partied with a few years ago that was going to sell me the daytons....but they was 15's?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Is that the homie we partied with a few years ago that was going to sell me the daytons....but they was 15's?


No


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Big Ups to Denver C.C. for throwing a great car show/hop!!! Big Ups to Roll'n, PJay, James & Dan for takin' the long trips to come out here and show peeps how its done!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> FOR SALE.......1987 Olds Cutlass Supreme. V8 engine, overdrive trans,new exhaust,new alternator,cd player,Kenwood 4x10's,13" gold centers ok shape,good tires,pillow top seats,no rust,runs good,euro clip in perfect shape. Needs paint and top,some hail dings. $2500


ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics Larry


Post pics Fes....stop Bogarting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can barely understand the shit u be typin yo LOL


LOL i can barely read or write. funny thing is i cant understand what i write either dogg. Ill never have a best selling book.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

PJay James and Dan Thanks for scaring everyone away you thirsty summa bitches. 110" aint scaring me i can still dunk a volley ball on a 11 and a half foot rim. if you get it stuck and i cant slap your head light then ill be scared... See you in a couple days still need to pay back that hospitality back to yall so if someone needs to poop yall can use my house....ill by some two plie double roll just for it. dont want nor himrode flare up on the trip back.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx


Really bro.... Slim dog????!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Really bro.... Slim dog????!!!


For ever for ever ever for ever ever lmao it wasn't a suprise dog I told you LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LOL i can barely read or write. funny thing is i cant understand what i write either dogg. Ill never have a best selling book.


I'll give ya your props for admitting it hahahaha


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> For ever for ever ever for ever ever lmao it wasn't a suprise dog I told you LOL


Hahaha dipshit!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll give ya your props for admitting it hahahaha


get to work, i cant find my bolt cutters whats up colorado them cars looking good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> PJay James and Dan Thanks for scaring everyone away you thirsty summa bitches. 110" aint scaring me i can still dunk a volley ball on a 11 and a half foot rim. if you get it stuck and i cant slap your head light then ill be scared... See you in a couple days still need to pay back that hospitality back to yall so if someone needs to poop yall can use my house....ill by some two plie double roll just for it. dont want nor himrode flare up on the trip back.


nobody suppose to know they're coming so people actually come hop shhhh!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nice Pics Larry
> 
> 
> Post pics Fes....stop Bogarting


im at work... but I actually have video of the hop!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> FOR SALE.....61-64 hdtp rolling chassis. Has Canadian frame. $600 obo


TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha dipshit!


u likedididit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> get to work, i cant find my bolt cutters whats up colorado them cars looking good


what you need bolt cutters for??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> nobody suppose to know they're coming so people actually come hop shhhh!!! lol!!!


LOL i forgot man.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

For sale 14in chrome wires they have a lil bit of curbage make offer text for pics 9941738


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> For sale 14in chrome wires they have a lil bit of curbage make offer text for pics 9941738


How mush?
We may need to put those on the ride that's leaving soon if those other llantas are worth anything


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok I have a Og 79 cutlass vert forsale runs and drives I never seen another pics tomorrow 5000


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Ok I have a Og 79 cutlass vert forsale runs and drives I never seen another pics tomorrow 5000


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nobody suppose to know they're coming so people actually come hop shhhh!!! lol!!!





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LOL i forgot man.


*But i aint gonna be able to make it got to meet up with the guy buying the cutty on Satuday sorry wish we could go *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Big Ups to Denver C.C. for throwing a great car show/hop!!! Big Ups to Roll'n, PJay, James & Dan for takin' the long trips to come out here and show peeps how its done!!!


*Thanks Wanna thank Denver C.C. also for all the Hospitality at the show Saturday wish we could of kicked it longer but had to roll out to get down *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Really?.....Need tires already??
It hasn't even been 3 months....Damn.Guess you gotta pay to play..
3" tucks are overated unless they are on a waistline*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody need some extra tire hmu....98% tread throughout except outter 1" of tread and sidewall....Great for rears on street car $20


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-cutlass-convertible-5000-a.html#post15882712
1979 CUTTY VERT FORSALE CLICK LINK RARE 5000


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Anybody need some extra tire hmu....98% tread throughout except outter 1" of tread and sidewall....Great for rears on street car $20


Gonna be ordering another set of new ones for the new 72 spokes today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Anybody need some extra tire hmu....98% tread throughout except outter 1" of tread and sidewall....Great for rears on street car $20


Sold


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Pjay said:


> *Thanks Wanna thank Denver C.C. also for all the Hospitality at the show Saturday wish we could of kicked it longer but had to roll out to get down *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Gonna be ordering another set of new ones for the new 72 spokes today


oh so now you get on you dogding me fool....im all *hopped *up on Mountain Dew and paint fums....dont make me come down there and go all hulk smash on your ass like a crack headed spider monkey. no better yet dont make me bring out SLOTHzila and have you wait and wait and wait and wait a little more to see me bust your.........Funny bone


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> *But i aint gonna be able to make it got to meet up with the guy buying the cutty on Satuday sorry wish we could go *


_*What u talking about Willis i mean Pjay*_ man i don't think walmart going to take this toilet paper back and hell man it was 3ply i didnt even know they made that shit or one to clean they ass with. To high priced for my ghetto black ass. got to keep using that one plie to remind my ass about not geting locked up again.....im crying right now motherfucker and not cuz of the loss in money over the tp. You complet me man cuz you had me from HELLO...lol that was gay as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-cutlass-convertible-5000-a.html#post15882712
> 1979 CUTTY VERT FORSALE CLICK LINK RARE 5000


 ttt for an og vert


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> _*What u talking about Willis i mean Pjay*_ man i don't think walmart going to take this toilet paper back and hell man it was 3ply i didnt even know they made that shit or one to clean they ass with. To high priced for my ghetto black ass. got to keep using that one plie to remind my ass about not geting locked up again.....im crying right now motherfucker and not cuz of the loss in money over the tp. You complet me man cuz you had me from HELLO...lol that was gay as hell


So what you sayin is, that you use one ply tp so that you rip through the tp sticking yourself with your finger to remind you of lockup LMFAO(x80).... That part may be a little gay, Hahaha you a funny dude bro!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> So what you sayin is, that you use one ply tp so that you rip through the tp sticking yourself with your finger to remind you of lockup LMFAO(x80).... That part may be a little gay, Hahaha you a funny dude bro!


lol i try to give everyone a laugh


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> _*What u talking about Willis i mean Pjay*_ man i don't think walmart going to take this toilet paper back and hell man it was 3ply i didnt even know they made that shit or one to clean they ass with. To high priced for my ghetto black ass. got to keep using that one plie to remind my ass about not geting locked up again.....im crying right now motherfucker and not cuz of the loss in money over the tp. You complet me man cuz you had me from HELLO...lol that was gay as hell


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

quit hiding PJay!!! lol!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> quit hiding PJay!!! lol!!!


Hiding from what


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Hiding from what


from getting broke off in CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Daaaammmmmn pjay now u gotta come and make a house call while u here


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Looks good Cees! Thanx for the oics dude!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& I qoute "if theirs any questions after the 25th come down to the springs on the 1st"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Who's got motors for sale?
Preferrably Comps....something that will take awhile to burn out on my non switch hitting knowing ass*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Who's got motors for sale?
> Preferrably Comps....something that will take awhile to burn out on my non switch hitting knowing ass*


I have some for sale


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> from getting broke off in CO!!!


Somebody gonna get broke off if they actually bring there car out this weekend!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Somebody gonna get broke off if they actually bring there car out this weekend!


you right on that one something going to get broke off for sure. if it aint some dodo coming out my butt its going to be me talking all that shit i talk...lol hey maybe if i get my ass kicked i can use that 3 ply t.p. to sock up all the blood. Then ill make a song about whipping my face with 3 ply and finally "be rich bitch". but thats just a dream cuz ill never get to use that tp and by the looks either will you.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lOOK AT MY AVATAR PIC THEN START READING AGAIN ..LOOK AT THE PIC AGAIN THEN START READING AGAIN......LOOK AT THE PIC THIS LAST TIME AND THEN START READING AGAIN....................DAMN Y'ALL SAY IM GAY BUT YOU THE ONE WHO KEEPS LOOKING AT MY ASS.  


ANYONE KNOW A CHEAP GOOD SHRINK. DAMN I NEED HELP AND MY MEDS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pjay said:


> I have some for sale


what kind?
How much?
Chrome?
Vented caps?
When they gonna be here?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Working out the bugs....think it's the Sucko motors I been using.Hopefully I'll be ready for Saturday.




*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Working out the bugs....think it's the Sucko motors I been using.Hopefully I'll be ready for Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you that charger is working now:wow:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Did you take off the bumper kit or do you not think it will bumper??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Did you take off the bumper kit or do you not think it will bumper??


what's up MR IMPALA KILLER


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up MR IMPALA KILLER


not much hows the 65


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up MR IMPALA KILLER


larry gonna get his troll on


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> larry gonna get his troll on


no troll here im not hiding who i am


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> no troll here im not hiding who i am


:h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> not much hows the 65


ok bro just tryin to get the frame done


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up GLEN?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lOOK AT MY AVATAR PIC THEN START READING AGAIN ..LOOK AT THE PIC AGAIN THEN START READING AGAIN......LOOK AT THE PIC THIS LAST TIME AND THEN START READING AGAIN....................DAMN Y'ALL SAY IM GAY BUT YOU THE ONE WHO KEEPS LOOKING AT MY ASS.
> 
> 
> ANYONE KNOW A CHEAP GOOD SHRINK. DAMN I NEED HELP AND MY MEDS


who gave this guy a computer? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Working out the bugs....think it's the Sucko motors I been using.Hopefully I'll be ready for Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Did you take off the bumper kit or do you not think it will bumper??


Was about 8-10 inches from the Booty kit but I'm ready to mash .....F ....it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Working out the bugs....think it's the Sucko motors I been using.Hopefully I'll be ready for Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

so what time and where is this going on saturday in springs? I want to take my son to see this


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> so what time and where is this going on saturday in springs? I want to take my son to see this


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up GLEN?


What's up just flying by to see what's happening


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


thanks for the info Roy


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat big co wat up jeff, fes ,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> thanks for the info Roy


No prob Chrisladen


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


 yes sir looks coo roy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup eric!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

before and after:cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 533709
> before and after:cheesy:


Imma drop off your charger


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Imma drop off your charger


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

cold hard cash said:


> What's up just flying by to see what's happening


that's cool call me for you could come by and check out my frame


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co one day away til hopp ill see u there everyone


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up co one day away til hopp ill see u there everyone



:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics from the show in Greeley yet?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:TGIF one more day and still gotta do a lil work:happysad: cutting this one close see u guys tomorrow


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

What it do CO 
:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 533709
> before and after:cheesy:


Bad Ass Josh...great work brother


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Bad Ass Josh...great work brother


appreciate that man


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 533709
> before and after:cheesy:


Did you machine them... That's good work.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

what time does the hop start?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Did you machine them... That's good work.


nope just hand grinders/ sandpaper and polishing wheel:happysad:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> nope just hand grinders/ sandpaper and polishing wheel:happysad:


I saw that pic so I tried it on my lathe at work kinda hard to keep a steady cut LOL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

impala63 said:


> what time does the hop start?


Around 3 probably


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics from the show in Greeley yet?


Its not until tomorrow night


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> nope just hand grinders/ sandpaper and polishing wheel:happysad:


What is it??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala Killer....Damn....lol....you go boy


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

don't hate lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> don't hate lol


Chit dog I aint Hating...I got the most slept on ,hated on, Impala there is just to be different.
Fuck the fad...I'm trying to be different....But I's only still got Impala's monies,not Tri-5 Monies.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> What is it??


Pedal for my sons tricycle, bustin it out tomorrow


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

gotta hit the sack...have to get up early tomorrow and head down to the springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus walked in the house!!! lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

jstplynya said:


> gotta hit the sack...have to get up early tomorrow and head down to the springs


not sure where your at. I'm two hours from there and I should be sleeping also but can't fall asleep so I guess I'll be driving up there tired as hell tomorrow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet Have fun up in Greeley everyone!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Im still not asleep!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good Ceez?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Sweet Have fun up in Greeley everyone!!


Wish Greeley was on a different date...Boulevard Bully's some cool homies


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Im still not asleep!


I heard that


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

damm just got home long drive.good seeing everyone today.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

impala63 said:


> damm just got home long drive.good seeing everyone today.


Thanks for coming out man it was a very very long day...Hop was good though


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

wheres the hopp piks who wants to hopp got a peddle car hitting 87


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

1 of my members got 3 flats 2 on the way to the springs and one coming home from the springs!but we had a great time with all the springs family old ones and new ones.gosh darn it there some good people in the springs!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> 1 of my members got 3 flats 2 on the way to the springs and one coming home from the springs!but we had a great time with all the springs family old ones and new ones.gosh darn it there some good people in the springs!!!!:thumbsup:



That sucks man.... but nice meeting you and you guys really put it down man enjoyed having you guys come down


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice seeing everyone in the springs today and kicking it with you guys after the hop.

hope everyone from out of town had a safe trip home


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice pics Killer!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Nice pics Killer!


Call me Larry fucker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> View attachment 534468
> View attachment 534469


Nice


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nice


Stop it lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> Stop it lol


Good seeing yous guys down here bRO.Wish everything would have been better organized after the hop


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Good seeing yous guys down here bRO.Wish everything would have been better organized after the hop


It's all good thats how things normally all everyone has their own agenda LOL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Good seeing yous guys down here bRO.Wish everything would have been better organized after the hop


lol at the name edit:rofl:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> lol at the name edit:rofl:


Don't egg him on puto


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol u guys are crazy thanks everyone for coming out i had fun


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

seen some pics on fb, looked like a good turn out! i see fez made it out to reach for the stars too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES


Had a blast as usual thanks Jeffrey and everyone for the hospitality was a kool show wish I could of hung around more if we would of got there sooner


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES


GODFRY YOUR A COO SOM BISH I HAD FUN TALKING TO YOUR CRAZY ASS!HAD A GOOD TIME.HEY HOMIE WHEN YOUR HUNGRY AND DENVER CAR CLUBS THERE GRAB A PLATE AND BREAK BREAD WITH US CUZ WE ALL FAMILY!!!!:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

kick back was a great success in my eyes looks like we gonna need a bigger spot for next year thanks everyone for coming i had a great time so did my family special thanks too matt and mike from denver u guys helped us out a lot yesterday jeff your loud ass is too funny lol my dad was tellin me u had him roll'n:biggrin:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Green 48 is for sale 21k obo call Victor 719-469-6601


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> Green 48 is for sale 21k obo call Victor 719-469-6601
> 
> View attachment 534661
> View attachment 534662
> View attachment 534663


Damn ...We was yust talmbout how cool it would be to see the 2 trucks go at it...This time with Derricks touch to it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Your Gay LOL I didn't know my name would bother you that bad hahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala kuddler said:


> Your Gay LOL I didn't know my name would bother you that bad hahaha


It doesn't actually...It's amusing


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> It doesn't actually...It's amusing


Cool have fun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Cool have fun


Why is Bictor selling....He getting a raggie too?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Why is Bictor selling....He getting a raggie too?


I think he wants to move on to bikes and no more lowriders for him I guess I'm not sure


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up everybody had a blast yesterday big ups to you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> whats up everybody had a blast yesterday big ups to you guys


:wave:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to all the homies from colorado u treated us like we were from there big props on the show we had a blast we just wish we could of spent a lil more time with u all till next time


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that came out yesterday means a lot......sorry it wasn't as organized as it should have been we are just getting out feet wet with doing a show......thank you to MAJESTICS for helping we couldn't have done it without you guys....thank you to our brothers from new Mexico, Denver, la junta, pueblo, we really appreciate it....we want to try to do it again bigger and better next year....got a lot of CHIPPERS in Colorado now maybe we can even start a little north Colorado vs south Colorado or even Colorado vs New Mexico


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thank you to everyone that came out yesterday means a lot......sorry it wasn't as organized as it should have been we are just getting out feet wet with doing a show......thank you to MAJESTICS for helping we couldn't have done it without you guys....thank you to our brothers from new Mexico, Denver, la junta, pueblo, we really appreciate it....we want to try to do it again bigger and better next year....got a lot of CHIPPERS in Colorado now maybe we can even start a little north Colorado vs south Colorado or even Colorado vs New Mexico


it ain't fair now that all our cars stayed there in Co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> it ain't fair now that all our cars stayed there in Co


LOL I know you got something up your sleeve PJAY


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> kick back was a great success in my eyes looks like we gonna need a bigger spot for next year thanks everyone for coming i had a great time so did my family special thanks too matt and mike from denver u guys helped us out a lot yesterday jeff your loud ass is too funny lol my dad was tellin me u had him roll'n:biggrin:


JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW MATT FROM DENVER CAR CLUB HAD EMERGENCY BACK SURGERY TODAY.PLEASE KEEP MATT IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone summed it up, but thanks to everyone out of state, out of towners or in towners lol!!! big ups tru rydaz!!! you guys treated us like faM down there so you already know. after the kickback we couldn't leave mike there when his got fixed we took off & my driveshaft took a small shit... but kush did whut it had to do & it wasnt even at 100%. my car busted out & tru rydaz had to leave a couple cars so they can try to tame the beast!!! lmao!!! hope everyone had fun!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW MATT FROM DENVER CAR CLUB HAD EMERGENCY BACK SURGERY TODAY.PLEASE KEEP MATT IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!


hope matt gets better soon keep me updated bro and he's in our prayers!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thank you to everyone that came out yesterday means a lot......sorry it wasn't as organized as it should have been we are just getting out feet wet with doing a show......thank you to MAJESTICS for helping we couldn't have done it without you guys....thank you to our brothers from new Mexico, Denver, la junta, pueblo, we really appreciate it....we want to try to do it again bigger and better next year....got a lot of CHIPPERS in Colorado now maybe we can even start a little north Colorado vs south Colorado or even Colorado vs New Mexico


Big ups to you guys!!! you guys put in alot of work to make sure this would turn out to be a success!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> LOL I know you got something up your sleeve PJAY


*No not me :biggrin:*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Everyone summed it up, but thanks to everyone out of state, out of towners or in towners lol!!! big ups tru rydaz!!! you guys treated us like faM down there so you already know. after the kickback we couldn't leave mike there when his got fixed we took off & my driveshaft took a small shit... but kush did whut it had to do & it wasnt even at 100%. my car busted out & tru rydaz had to leave a couple cars so they can try to tame the beast!!! lmao!!! hope everyone had fun!!!


*I will have something for u in a few weeks hopefully Fes :h5:*


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> hope matt gets better soon keep me updated bro and he's in our prayers!!!


hes home now shit he couldn't wait to see his elco!hes still in alot of pain but doing good!:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> hes home now shit he couldn't wait to see his elco!hes still in alot of pain but doing good!:thumbsup:


Great news :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Cee's where are the pics from Greeley? I you post them soon.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Had a blast as usual thanks Jeffrey and everyone for the hospitality was a kool show wish I could of hung around more if we would of got there sooner


 Man always a pleasure bro if i get bored and aint got nothing to do im headed your way dogg. And thank you for leaving those MEMORIES HERE...LOL man i should have robbed your ass cuz y'all was RICH BITCH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hell yeah they got rich ...lol

Imma need a Comp,vented,chrome motor epoxied,and broke in Please


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bighomie68 said:


> GODFRY YOUR A COO SOM BISH I HAD FUN TALKING TO YOUR CRAZY ASS!HAD A GOOD TIME.HEY HOMIE WHEN YOUR HUNGRY AND DENVER CAR CLUBS THERE GRAB A PLATE AND BREAK BREAD WITH US CUZ WE ALL FAMILY!!!!:drama::thumbsup:


Man that damn sandwich was good as fuck that was not no average sandwich there was so much love put it that bitch i felt like the Grinch cuz my stomach grew 3 times its size that day..............Motherfucker i almost died from food poisoning you black widow summa bish Denver car club my ass BLACK WIDOW CAR CLUB guilty of acting like you love someone then poison them...JUST JOKING..... hope Matt ok id pray for him but my words have a lot of wait so they seem to go down a lot more then up...if i chipped out on my new car my back would hurt too I KID I KID THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE EVERYTIME WE MEET.....ALL **** MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Waiting on you P.J.!!! we'll take the road trip this time lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> hes home now shit he couldn't wait to see his elco!hes still in alot of pain but doing good!:thumbsup:


good deal!!! glad he straight!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Hell yeah they got rich ...lol
> 
> Imma need a Comp,vented,chrome motor epoxied,and broke in Please


No problem should be this week


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Waiting on you P.J.!!! we'll take the road trip this time lol!!!


ok ill get on it soon then


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds Killer Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol....damn yous Larry


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

no.... Ro... wa.. wo. wait what LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Wish i had a hopper to go :biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Wish i had a hopper to go :biggrin:


you would lose even if you had one...lol Pjay you a cheerleader like me now dogg welcome to the family. Its a hard job but its worth it when you can scare folks away


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up big homie... We had a good time chillin with you guys. it was good to see a different seen and meet new people... Hope to chop it up again with you guys.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE IN UTAH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> no.... Ro... wa.. wo. wait what LOL


COMIN TO THE SUPER SHOW LOOKIN FOR THE IMPALA KILLER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


>


:run:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> STILL FORSALE IN UTAH


oh snap! now you modelin to sell em huh??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

jstplynya said:


> 84ImpalaFinishaDream said:
> 
> 
> > Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> 84ImpalaFinishaDream said:
> 
> 
> > Big ups to all that came TRU Rydyrs ,Show Off, Denver Car Club, Most Hated and Rollers Only North plus all of the springs guys shit the list to long to put everyone but had to put all the out of towner's. Crazy turn out for the kick back and as for the hopp.....SHIT MOTHERFUCKING GOD DAMN. you say money over here and motherfuckers came out the wood works too show theY ass.....NO CHIPPERS ON SAT. JUST FOLKS DOING IT... as for Fess ill let him post and say what he needs to say.....that hoe did better when i didnt touch the trunk then when i did.....lol who ever said the trunk commit that finger was for YOU yes YOU..... Thanks For all the support for all the folks that came out and Ruthless sorry for are lazy ass. We dont do much if no one tells use too....LMFAO WE HIGH PRICE HOES[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

plague said:


>


Oh snap it's out of retirement


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado....glad to see the Majestics/ Ruthless show was a huge success. Sorry we missed it, we had to spread the love and support our Boulevard Bullyz brothers up north....heres a few pics.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

...And a big congrats to my brother Chuck for winning best of show at the Bullyz show...well deserved brother!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Ceez! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice pics Ceez! Thank you for posting them!


You know it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

For Matt from Denver!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> For Matt from Denver!


Right on cees for postín it up jus learning how to hit tha switch


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

most_known_27 said:


> Right on cees for postín it up jus learning how to hit tha switch


Yessir! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

good deal Matt!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like it was a decent show


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> good deal Matt!!!


Jus tryin to get up there wit u fes


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

all this hopper talk makes me wanna build one:happysad:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> Jus tryin to get up there wit u fes


More like passed him


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> jstplynya said:
> 
> 
> > may be headed up there this weekend not for sure but ill let u know if we do
> ...


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

yessur thanks for coming!!! glad you had a good time!!![/QUOTE]

of course!!!!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pjay said:


> More like passed him


Lol ur crazy pj


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*BOSS FATHER coming soon


Get Like me SON*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


QUE PAJO PAPO?!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *BOSS FATHER coming soon
> 
> 
> Get Like me SON*


JK that aint the name....shit sounds corny as hell lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD Morning Colo* :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *BOSS FATHER coming soon
> 
> 
> Get Like me SON*


 Nothin but Love for you Roy & Chapo but fuck your boss's. I dont do 9 to 5.... so let me say it *SELF MADE C.E.O* coming sooner then anyone in this state can handle. and i don't need to get on Fackbook so my aunt bobby can ask me what the fuck is going on are you having troubles. Shit if i get pissed or someone wants to make it a personal thing ill bring out *SELF MADE "THE ENRON EDITION"* SOONER THEN EXPECTED. So to all reading this use your time wisely cuz you know me and Roy damn sure are.We both going to stay on your minds cuz we stay on the grind. Let your cars do the talking cuz that's the only way to make me shut the fuck up. Im taking this Topic over so move to fackbook.ITS FINALLY HAPPENED THERE IS A REAL "TAKEOVER" HAPPENING....LMFAO and buy the way BOTH names are trademarked and are not to be used without the written permission of Broke Don King Productions....man they should have never given this ninja a computer or taught me how to read and write a will better then a 3rd grader. See what happens when fathers don't hug or tell there sons they love them....they turn into me .....y'all have a good weekend for reals always love to the whole community if you don't find that funny you should shoot yourself...god damn i should be charging folks for this shit im fucking funny 

Dictated but not read by your very tiny homie from the Very Big M "Jeff"


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado fellas!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> More like passed him


hahahaha asshole!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DAMN JEFF... jimmy gonna come back in here jus cuz you said that!!! lol... chapo & roy jus need to hug it out!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

http://youtu.be/tGVnH39UzI8
If no one will do it ill just keep doing myself. im talking about my ego


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Nothin but Love for you Roy & Chapo but fuck your boss's. I dont do 9 to 5.... so let me say it *SELF MADE C.E.O* coming sooner then anyone in this state can handle. and i don't need to get on Fackbook so my aunt bobby can ask me what the fuck is going on are you having troubles. Shit if i get pissed or someone wants to make it a personal thing ill bring out *SELF MADE "THE ENRON EDITION"* SOONER THEN EXPECTED. So to all reading this use your time wisely cuz you know me and Roy damn sure are.We both going to stay on your minds cuz we stay on the grind. Let your cars do the talking cuz that's the only way to make me shut the fuck up. Im taking this Topic over so move to fackbook.ITS FINALLY HAPPENED THERE IS A REAL "TAKEOVER" HAPPENING....LMFAO and buy the way BOTH names are trademarked and are not to be used without the written permission of Broke Don King Productions....man they should have never given this ninja a computer or taught me how to read and write a will better then a 3rd grader. See what happens when fathers don't hug or tell there sons they love them....they turn into me .....y'all have a good weekend for reals always love to the whole community if you don't find that funny you should shoot yourself...god damn i should be charging folks for this shit im fucking funny
> 
> Dictated but not read by your very tiny homie from the Very Big M "Jeff"


*Lol you a fool homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> http://youtu.be/tGVnH39UzI8
> If no one will do it ill just keep doing myself. im talking about my ego


Lmao


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> DAMN JEFF... jimmy gonna come back in here jus cuz you said that!!! lol... Chapo & Roy jus need to hug it out!!!


lol where Jimmy been anyways hell last time i talked to him he said he stop picking up beers to pick up a wrench.... that fucking bomb going to fly or take folks back in time..now that's putting in work and you right i do want to see Roy and Chapo hug it out but i have to be the referee and they wave to use that hard shell chocolate syrup and the loser ill be the first one to like what the interfering referee does to them.....just imagine it....oops dont cuz im starting to get a hard shell just thinking about it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> DAMN JEFF... jimmy gonna come back in here jus cuz you said that!!! lol... chapo & roy jus need to hug it out!!!



I aint trippin off that whole deal.Lol....I started thinking of changing it long before Chapo got the Boss on his kit.I was told almost immediately that the 59 from Fla had it,and felt I needed to change it.The whole Chapo thing was all fun and games.Although the intentions Chapo had in mind were against the unwritten code I aint trippin.........He shoulda put that shit on something besides a G-body for me to feel it lol...
I feel the new name is better fitted for this ride and I'm happy with it and believe nobody has the name.....shit Googled it enough.....

With that being said ____ __ _____ coming soon



And Jeff you fool lmao....Got me Roll'n


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> DAMN JEFF... jimmy gonna come back in here jus cuz you said that!!! lol... chapo & roy jus need to hug it out!!!


lol good cuz where Jimmy been at anyways last time i talked to him he said he was putting the beers down and picking up the wrench's....that bomb going to fucking fly or take us back in time no doubt. as for Roy and Chapo they do need to hug it out. with on condition that im the referee and they use that chocolate hard shell shit you know that shit the use a DQ for dipped cones anyways the loser will be the one that likes what the interfering referee does to them...just think of what it would look like all that harden chocolate flying around, grown men screaming.. and if you listen real hard you can hear two voices saying no jeff stop and one deep soothing voice saying but i love this hard shell shit....i got to stop cuz im starting to get a hard shell just thinking of it


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

http://youtu.be/YNaEAiwlaLY
this will be playing on a hug big screen over the ring


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

im taking a break and going to work so leave your commits ill be back later... and thank you for interest in another Broke Don King Production


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> im taking a break and going to *work* so leave your commits ill be back later... and thank you for interest in another Broke Don King Production


What is this 4 letter word you speaketh of?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol @ all this!!! best shit on LIL in weeks!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What is this 4 letter word you speaketh of?


he might be talkin bout gettin outta bed lol:biggrin:


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol where Jimmy been anyways hell last time i talked to him he said he stop picking up beers to pick up a wrench.... that fucking bomb going to fly or take folks back in time..now that's putting in work and you right i do want to see Roy and Chapo hug it out but i have to be the referee and they wave to use that hard shell chocolate syrup and the loser ill be the first one to like what the interfering referee does to them.....just imagine it....oops dont cuz im starting to get a hard shell just thinking about it



Jeff you are crazy homie.....I'm lmao at work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

heard a rumor Roll'n gonna film the GT hop??? see you there Ricky, fittin' to chop you up!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> heard a rumor Roll'n gonna film the GT hop??? see you there Ricky, fittin' to chop you up!!! lol


*I heard that too....Anybody with questions regarding our show please direct your calls to Jimmy ....PM me for number.....I have no more info on the show than the next man*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> heard a rumor Roll'n gonna film the GT hop??? see you there Ricky, fittin' to chop you up!!! lol


BWAHAHAHA you reaching man you know the "SKYS THE LIMIT" with me.....I regretfully wont be in country I will be back in the sandbox dodging bullets and morters....But the homie los will definately break you off RUTHLESS style.....hahahaha.....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes yes i will i wanna nose up this time show people how springs really does it


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Speaking of which...how much u pay roll'n to hit ur switch i might have to start charging ricky im broke


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn sounds like a showdown
:guns:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RollN should just move to Colorado as much as he has been out here the past month.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Speaking of which...how much u pay roll'n to hit ur switch i might have to start charging ricky im broke


I heard 3 Chili Ramens and a Corona.....But i heard that on da Book of Faces, so you know how that goes....Probably got twisted a few times and people put in their own bits to make it interesting'


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *I heard that too....Anybody with questions regarding our show please direct your calls to Jimmy ....PM me for number.....I have no more info on the show than the next man*


easy killa you the L.I.L. representative!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I heard 3 Chili Ramens and a Corona.....But i heard that on da Book of Faces, so you know how that goes....Probably got twisted a few times and people put in their own bits to make it interesting'


Well im down for beer and food but that was my payment for workin on the cars so we gonna have to work something else out lol jk anything for a good show and to help out my homies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> BWAHAHAHA you reaching man you know the "SKYS THE LIMIT" with me.....I regretfully wont be in country I will be back in the sandbox dodging bullets and morters....But the homie los will definately break you off RUTHLESS style.....hahahaha.....


well im sorry you wont be here in person for the destruction!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Yes yes i will i wanna nose up this time show people how springs really does it


I'll nose it up after the hop no sweat!!! show everyone how much of a chipper you are!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Speaking of which...how much u pay roll'n to hit ur switch i might have to start charging ricky im broke


I have an exclusive contract but I'll get on my switch!!! jus bought some switch extensions!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I heard 3 Chili Ramens and a Corona.....But i heard that on da Book of Faces, so you know how that goes....Probably got twisted a few times and people put in their own bits to make it interesting'


you already know everything gets twisted out here LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> easy killa you the L.I.L. representative!!!


Wutdahelzjubetalmboutwillis?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Wutdahelzjubetalmboutwillis?


you the only GT Colrado guy on LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If you get stuck you lose....Just putting it out there so there is no dispute...Well that's what I heard :dunno:
So might wanna tighten those chains a lil or take out a body or two.....just a heads up....But then again only hearsay....I knows noffing mayne


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you the only GT Colrado guy on LIL


nah there's quite a few ...they yust don't log on or register


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> RollN should just move to Colorado as much as he has been out here the past month.


like Sylviano told me that fool should give me half a mortgage payment lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> If you get stuck you lose....Just putting it out there so there is no dispute...Well that's what I heard :dunno:
> So might wanna tighten those chains a lil or take out a body or two.....just a heads up....But then again only hearsay....I knows noffing mayne


stuck??? whut is that??? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> nah there's quite a few ...they yust don't log on or register


oh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I am thinking of taking my continental kit off for our show just to hop it......Upon further inspection of video tape and bottom of continental kit it is official....I fawked it all up and couldn't get higher if I tried....So calling out all street cars.....$200 ....let's do this


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I am thinking of taking my continental kit off for our show just to hop it......Upon further inspection of video tape and bottom of continental kit it is official....I fawked it all up and couldn't get higher if I tried....So calling out all street cars.....$200 ....let's do this


Im a street car!!! Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Im a street car!!! Lol


Bullchit
:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I also burned that fawkin motor in that lil bit of hopping


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I also burned that fawkin motor in that lil bit of hopping


really??? PJ fuckin' up!!! lol j/p!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> really??? PJ fuckin' up!!! lol j/p!!!


I shoulda got a comp motor....i thought I was promised a week before he got here....It's cool doh...I know he'll give me a deal on the next one :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I get a comp motor...I may just run all 10 to the nose :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

oh I thought you was gettin' a comp motor???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> oh I thought you was gettin' a comp motor???


Nah he sold em before I got to him...I got a regular one


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Do it roy and stuck?!?!? I gotta hit the bumper first like fes said im a chipper no wait im a switch man for a chipper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nah he sold em before I got to him...I got a regular one


:thumbsdown:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Do it roy and stuck?!?!? I gotta hit the bumper first like fes said im a chipper no wait im a switch man for a chipper


How many inches(No Jotito)did everyone hit Saturday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Fes how many Batts you running and are your motors epoxied inside?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Do it roy and stuck?!?!? I gotta hit the bumper first like fes said im a chipper no wait im a switch man for a chipper


lol I like the way u put that


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I no u do and
Single street- bud 18" p 17" carlos 19" chuckie 25" and u big roy 30" 
double street was that ranger wit 87"
Single radical was James at 78" 
Double radical was fes wit 74" ricky 68" mike wit 66" and pj cleared the 100" stick


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man fes and roy you guys need to get a room lol....Yes we coming for you pump juice there can only be one king of the springs keep in mind you was hitting bumper at 74 and when my motor burned I was hitting 68 and wasnt hitting bumper lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I no u do and
> Single street- bud 18" p 17" carlos 19" chuckie 25" and u big roy 30"
> double street was that ranger wit 87"
> Single radical was James at 78"
> Double radical was fes wit 74" ricky 68" mike wit 66" and pj cleared the 100" stick


Man gotta up that number to at least 45-50 by the time Roll'n gets back out here for our show.....Well that's the rumor at least


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man fes and roy you guys need to get a room lol....Yes we coming for you pump juice there can only be one king of the springs keep in mind you was hitting bumper at 74 and when my motor burned I was hitting 68 and wasnt hitting bumper lol


We have a room but have room for more....you down?.....(Very Joto) :naughty:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We have a room but have room for more....you down?.....(Very Joto) :naughty:


Lol only If I can bring my switch man los


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol only If I can bring my switch man los


Too Funny :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn u now we gotta get bumped down to single street cuz u ain't gonna hit over 10 lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy chit meng...pages are actually moving in here


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Talk about hopping and now ppl get excited


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man fes and roy you guys need to get a room lol....Yes we coming for you pump juice there can only be one king of the springs keep in mind you was hitting bumper at 74 and when my motor burned I was hitting 68 and wasnt hitting bumper lol


hope you aint banking on that... my car wasn't fully locked up for one and my car was having issues that I do not wanna discuss on LIL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Man gotta up that number to at least 45-50 by the time Roll'n gets back out here for our show.....Well that's the rumor at least


you guys just got his plane ticket!!! well I got it but you guys paid!!! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Hey Fes how many Batts you running and are your motors epoxied inside?


I've used tricked out motors before and I do think they last longer and I've used them on 8 batts before...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> you guys just got his plane ticket!!! well I got it but you guys paid!!! lol:thumbsup:


Tell him to get some better music, did i type that out loud???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Tell him to get some better music, did i type that out loud???


I like most the shit he plays... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Damn u now we gotta get bumped down to single street cuz u ain't gonna hit over 10 lmao



:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> hope you aint banking on that... my car wasn't fully locked up for one and my car was having issues that I do not wanna discuss on LIL!!! :thumbsup:


Only 1 way to find out HEADS UP HEADS UP HEADS UP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Only 1 way to find out HEADS UP HEADS UP HEADS UP


I crushed my bumper fillers it was hittin' so hard!!! good luck homie!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :dunno:


That was for rick lol tryin to get me in ur guys cirlce jerk lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you guys just got his plane ticket!!! well I got it but you guys paid!!! lol:thumbsup:


Like I said.....I know only as much as the next man and apparently yous knows more than I do :dunno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I crushed my bumper fillers it was hittin' so hard!!! good luck homie!!!


But im still a rookie on the switch


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Like I said.....I know only as much as the next man and apparently yous knows more than I do :dunno:


Sylvi was here a lil earlier thats the only reason I know about roll'n lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> But im still a rookie on the switch


honestly bro you did really good real talk!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

well good night folks!!! keep it chippin'!!! don't trip imma chipper too!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> honestly bro you did really good real talk!!!


Thanks bro im still workin on it hopefully next time we will finish of whats left of rickys bumper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Thanks bro im still workin on it hopefully next time we will finish of whats left of rickys bumper


Lol:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> But im still a rookie on the switch


And ur still better than fes :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> you the only GT Colrado guy on LIL


:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Only 1 way to find out HEADS UP HEADS UP HEADS UP


Where's the damn :thumbsup: .... easy button?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :scrutinize:


:thumbsup:


Jew still in Cali?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> That was for rick lol tryin to get me in ur guys cirlce jerk lol


All gravy but I PM'd him requesting jew :naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Jew still in Cali?


yep, packin up now fly back tomorrow:tears:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> And ur still better than fes :biggrin:


DAMNNNNNNNN


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNN


X2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

any street car or just single street roy?



BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I am thinking of taking my continental kit off for our show just to hop it......Upon further inspection of video tape and bottom of continental kit it is official....I fawked it all up and couldn't get higher if I tried....So calling out all street cars.....$200 ....let's do this


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey 65 Impala SS Do you know Benito or Richie?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez, Roy, Anson, Fez, everyone else whadda it do?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

this is richie 


Crash1964 said:


> Hey 65 Impala SS Do you know Benito or Richie?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I like most the shit he plays... lol


Tell him to throw in some james brown or kid n play from time to time


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Tell him to throw in some james brown or kid n play from time to time


I like it too but a change up wouldnt be bad idk bout some james brown but maybe some snoop and dr. Dre or eazy-e


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> any street car or just single street roy?


Well a double wouldn't be fair but I still may do it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Well a double wouldn't be fair but I still may do it


If they put in double monies to my single monies :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :scrutinize:


my fault josh!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> And ur still better than fes :biggrin:


this guy...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks to Rollerz Only Denver for throwing a good show!!! Always good to kick it wit our Majestics up north faM & our brothers from Denver C.C., Showoff and all the Denver clubs out there!!!


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> thanks to Rollerz Only Denver for throwing a good show!!! Always good to kick it wit our Majestics up north faM & our brothers from Denver C.C., Showoff and all the Denver clubs out there!!!



X63 always a GOOD TIME kicking it with the Denver homies and all my bros from the BIG M...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ :rubbinmyeyesisthatreallydizzleonlayitlowagain:


what up homie:wave:


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

lacwood said:


> ^^^ :rubbinmyeyesisthatreallydizzleonlayitlowagain:
> 
> 
> what up homie:wave:



whats up my bro


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GREAT SEEING THE BIG M AND GOODTIMES IN DENVER TODAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Richie LOL! Did you finally get your self another Impala? Anson how's it going man?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

looking now its been my layitlow name from the start


Crash1964 said:


> Richie LOL! Did you finally get your self another Impala? Anson how's it going man?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea I though it was you just wasn't for sure cuz I haven't seen you post anything in a very long time.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i havent had a computer in a long time 


Crash1964 said:


> Yea I though it was you just wasn't for sure cuz I haven't seen you post anything in a very long time.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys still on the prowl for some Dayton adapters and KO's the KO's can be Dayton or Zeniths. Thanks.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> X63 always a GOOD TIME kicking it with the Denver homies and all my bros from the BIG M...


yessur I see you and your bro Tommy at EVERY show I go to out of the Springs!!! real good look!!!


----------



## Thee Real MC (Apr 8, 2012)

I would to say thanks for all the car clubs that came to our show 5150,Denver,Ladies Choice, Dynasty, Northsiders, Krazy Kreations, Slow and Low, Padilla Family, Kali Rado Rep, Slow Kings and Queens, Showoff, Suave, Boulevard Bullyz, Mizfits, Infamous Toys, Lifes So Beautiful, Yung Money, Just Casuals, Unified, Sik Illuzionz, Touch of Pride, City Wide, Settin It Off, Hardtimes, Majestics, Uso, and all the solo riders and to all the other car clubs that came out to support. From The Denver Rollerz Only Family.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> GREAT SEEING THE BIG M AND GOODTIMES IN DENVER TODAY.:thumbsup:


We luv goin' to Denver!!! tryin' to go more often this year and show luv!!! as a matter of fact jus got back from Denver jus now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thee Real MC said:


> I would to say thanks for all the car clubs that came to our show 5150,Denver,Ladies Choice, Dynasty, Northsiders, Krazy Kreations, Slow and Low, Padilla Family, Kali Rado Rep, Slow Kings and Queens, Showoff, Suave, Boulevard Bullyz, Mizfits, Infamous Toys, Lifes So Beautiful, Yung Money, Just Casuals, Unified, Sik Illuzionz, Touch of Pride, City Wide, Settin It Off, Hardtimes, Majestics, Uso, and all the solo riders and to all the other car clubs that came out to support. From The Denver Rollerz Only Family.


thanks for havin' us!!! had alot of fun faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Colorado Majestics had a great day today Big Ups to the faM!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Broncos look pretty good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Yup


Dammmmn

Ah chit that's pedo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thee Real MC said:


> I would to say thanks for all the car clubs that came to our show 5150,Denver,Ladies Choice, Dynasty, Northsiders, Krazy Kreations, Slow and Low, Padilla Family, Kali Rado Rep, Slow Kings and Queens, Showoff, Suave, Boulevard Bullyz, Mizfits, Infamous Toys, Lifes So Beautiful, Yung Money, Just Casuals, Unified, Sik Illuzionz, Touch of Pride, City Wide, Settin It Off, Hardtimes, Majestics, Uso, and all the solo riders and to all the other car clubs that came out to support. From The Denver Rollerz Only Family.


If I new about the show I would have tried to make it up there to rep the LJ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Still a "G" Thang!!! MAJESTICS!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Is he finally out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Gangster & Colorado Majestics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Is he finally out


yessur fresh out!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Coo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Coo


yeah real humble & cool too!!! glad to see him out!!! never thought I would get to meet him!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times 2nd Annual "Season Shutdown Show" Saturday October 6th
Carmike 10 Cinema 1550 Pulsar Dr, Colorado Springs, CO
Move in from 9-11am 
Boulevard Nights will be playing with special guest star Danny De La Paz (Chuko)
on premises signing autographs and taking pictures.​**Hop Awards and none other than the man Big Roll'n to be taping
Over 100 trophies including five 5' four column trophies.....1st place trophies 4 columns~~2nd place trophies 3 columns~~3rd place trophies 2 columns
Over 20 Car and truck categories and 7 bike categories
15 best of awards(4 Column trophies)
$30 entry for cars which include 2 movie tickets
$20 entry for bikes which include 1 movie ticket
Vendor room is limited,so make your reservations today.
for more information contact Jimmy @ 719-306-7548

Hope to see everyone out there !














*​​


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck on the show Roy I hope it turns out good


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages going by slow.......


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Slow is right! Is nothing going on?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiders loss!!! they aint tryin to be on the internets gettin' laughed @!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bighomie68 said:


> GREAT SEEING THE BIG M AND GOODTIMES IN DENVER TODAY.:thumbsup:


Shit you know you just liked hearing my ass talk and talk like a school girl that just one lead in the school play.....


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> raiders loss!!! they aint tryin to be on the internets gettin' laughed @!!! LOL!!!


hey you fuck you and those Donkeys. Raiders going to be #1 in most penalized team in the league once again. Thats how we should end the season have a group be the Donkeys and another be the Raiders and play tackle football...cuz you know my ass wants to roll around with some men and get dirty and sweaty


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> raiders loss!!! they aint tryin to be on the internets gettin' laughed @!!! LOL!!!


hahahaha!!!!! hell yea they in hidin right now:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :inout:


whats up getting orders ready to go out this week hit me up if u still needed anything 5059273332


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :inout:


told you they was gona loose


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> if you wanna be a chipper call 5059273332


fixed!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> told you they was gona loose


Raider fans are hard headed!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> fixed!!!


 haha fuker. But its supposed to be
IF U WANNA BE A CHIPPER THAT CAN BREAK OFF FES CALL 5059273332


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Whats crackin Colorado!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pjay said:


> haha fuker. But its supposed to be
> IF U WANNA BE A CHIPPER THAT CAN BREAK OFF FES CALL 5059273332


:wow:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pjay said:


> haha fuker. But its supposed to be
> IF U WANNA BE A CHIPPER THAT CAN BREAK OFF FES CALL 5059273332


Hahaha fes is that tru u wanna get broke off that bad


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> Hahaha fes is that tru u wanna get broke off that bad


He already gets broke off cuz he cant hit a switch


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Whats Crackin Brian?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> haha fuker. But its supposed to be
> IF U WANNA BE A CHIPPER THAT CAN BREAK OFF FES CALL 5059273332


If you chipp'n you ain't breakin me off cuz im the number1 chipper!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> Hahaha fes is that tru u wanna get broke off that bad


easy Tru Rydaz Denver Chapter!!! lol!!! seen them fools on FB giving you a hard time bout buying your car, whuts up wit that???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> He already gets broke off cuz he cant hit a switch


next time you out here or im out there I'll break you off wit my own switch lil buddy!!! lol!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> next time you out here or im out there I'll break you off wit my own switch lil buddy!!! lol!!!


im gonna have to get that on video


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> easy Tru Rydaz Denver Chapter!!! lol!!! seen them fools on FB giving you a hard time bout buying your car, whuts up wit that???


:roflmao:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Does anyone have pics please post them up? I want to see what I am missing out there? Thanx.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Does anyone have pics please post them up? I want to see what I am missing out there? Thanx.


Pics after this weekend's United Empire show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :roflmao:


lol just giving him shit, but them other guys in denver are MAD!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Did anyone watch S.O.A.??? MAJESTICS it don't stop!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol just giving him shit, but them other guys in denver are MAD!!!


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :yes:


whut you think about that Roy???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


Sup Josh!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Did anyone watch S.O.A.??? MAJESTICS it don't stop!!!


yeah the homie at work said thet had a cadi on there
how was meeting Gangster?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> yeah the homie at work said thet had a cadi on there
> how was meeting Gangster?


yeah Smiley's Undertaker was the cadi on the show & meeting Gangster was crazy!!! good peeps I still can't believe it!!! glad he finally out!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What I think about what dog?
What up Mr. Josh :wave:
And yeah seen Smiley's ride last night and was like :cheesy:

Then the Wife asks me if that's the only reason I watch it......lol....Although I did grow up with one of the Black foos on there....cool show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What I think about what dog?
> What up Mr. Josh :wave:
> And yeah seen Smiley's ride last night and was like :cheesy:
> 
> Then the Wife asks me if that's the only reason I watch it......lol....Although I did grow up with one of the Black foos on there....cool show


about them peeps going H.A.M. cuz Matt bought the hopper... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> about them peeps going H.A.M. cuz Matt bought the hopper... lol


I think people watch too manies truucha bideos and don't know how to act when it finally gets serious in their town.....I say congrats chit....we need this


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I think people watch too manies truucha bideos and don't know how to act when it finally gets serious in their town.....I say congrats chit....we need this


lol right!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Gotta agree wit jew roy we need this


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Whats Crackin Brian?


What up homes whats up for the weekend!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Theres too nany haters everywhere its an epidemic....When someone goes to afghanistan and makes my money for me or in this case matts money for him then they can tell you how to spend it...the problem is people work so hard to build rides hoppers bikes etc..... and someone buys something from somewhere else that someone else built and it crushes all their hardwork and effort and all they can do is hate because they just realized that their best wasnt good enough when in reality they should go back to the drawing board...when me and my wife and daughters went to the denver super show 2 years ago*we
spent all that year building my daughters bike and when we was at the show they didnt even look twice at her bike I knew at that point my best wasnt good enough so what did I do I stepped my game up and bought her a badass bike....never thought grown ass men would be jealous and hate but fuck em


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol just giving him shit, but them other guys in denver are MAD!!!


tell them not to be Mad i can build another one! !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Theres too nany haters everywhere its an epidemic....When someone goes to afghanistan and makes my money for me or in this case matts money for him then they can tell you how to spend it...the problem is people work so hard to build rides hoppers bikes etc..... and someone buys something from somewhere else that someone else built and it crushes all their hardwork and effort and all they can do is hate because they just realized that their best wasnt good enough when in reality they should go back to the drawing board...when me and my wife and daughters went to the denver super show 2 years ago*we
> spent all that year building my daughters bike and when we was at the show they didnt even look twice at her bike I knew at that point my best wasnt good enough so what did I do I stepped my game up and bought her a badass bike....never thought grown ass men would be jealous and hate but fuck em


:thumbsup:

And Fawk dem Haters Bro....They are a Dime a dozen...And never motivated enough to bring it instead they sing it.......That's why I just named my car after em,,,lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Fully dressed cruiser skirts........Or patterns on Top,rims,conti,and dash.....hmmmmm*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Fully dressed cruiser skirts........Or patterns on Top,rims,conti,and dash.....hmmmmm*



what do you mean...OR...all of the above:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> what do you mean...OR...all of the above:nicoderm:


I meant which first but looks like Imma get the skirts...Just got a killer deal on some OG Foxcrafts :naughty:
patterns to be on by first show of Next Season


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> easy Tru Rydaz Denver Chapter!!! lol!!! seen them fools on FB giving you a hard time bout buying your car, whuts up wit that???


U knw theres bound to.b haters gotta get use to that sam n his boys are sad cuz tha elco is breakin em off n there on that weight kick who cares everyones got weight sum more then others like u fes lol


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> about them peeps going H.A.M. cuz Matt bought the hopper... lol


N my motto is bought not built dnt hate or b mad at me, for thinkin n spending half tha money jus, buying it jus sayin


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up homes whats up for the weekend!


Idk when we going bowling??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Can someone post the united empire show info????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Can someone post the united empire show info????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

right on Roy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool looks like a good show hope to see the pics from it!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Idk when we going bowling??


As soon as you get them all white everythangs for that whip! LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

No hop? I thought coLOWrado got the memo now lol jk i knew there wasnt a hop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When lowriders reach the wrong owners.GOOD thing this guy is selling.....Couldn't imagine it if this person owned it longer. :banghead:


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3268466167.html


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

looks ready for winter with dem tires:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> When lowriders reach the wrong owners.GOOD thing this guy is selling.....Couldn't imagine it if this person owned it longer. :banghead:
> 
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3268466167.html


Nice black walls :facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> No hop? I thought coLOWrado got the memo now lol jk i knew there wasnt a hop


right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> N my motto is bought not built dnt hate or b mad at me, for thinkin n spending half tha money jus, buying it jus sayin


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> U knw theres bound to.b haters gotta get use to that sam n his boys are sad cuz tha elco is breakin em off n there on that weight kick who cares everyones got weight sum more then others like u fes lol


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> U knw theres bound to.b haters gotta get use to that sam n his boys are sad cuz tha elco is breakin em off n there on that weight kick who cares everyones got weight sum more then others like u fes lol


shit PJay down in espanola tryin to get some weight shipped down from vegas as we speak!!! its coming down by train too heavy for a semi jus like the elco!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :wow:


them fools be gangin' up on me had to do it!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

btw roy chopped it up wit Julian today!!! he gettin' ready for war too!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

gettin real good!! :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> btw roy chopped it up wit Julian today!!! he gettin' ready for war too!!!


I heard....He already in paint....Good shit Bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I heard....He already in paint....Good shit Bro


yeah he told me & he said he wanted leafing like you!!! lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah he told me & he said he wanted leafing like you!!! lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody selling some 8 lug alloys for chevy i need one or 4


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> shit PJay down in espanola tryin to get some weight shipped down from vegas as we speak!!! its coming down by train too heavy for a semi jus like the elco!!! lol!!!


Dont need weight to break u off just single pump 6 battery street car hahhahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Dont need weight to break u off just single pump 6 battery street car hahhahaha


lol I highly doubt that but you can build it and we'll see!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's the Cees?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO & TRU RYDAZ from ESPANOLA & COLORADO!!! LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's the Cees?


:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:well time to get my education on...i think... idk yet there is mad ass ladies in college:biggrin: what it do coLOWrado


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> btw roy chopped it up wit Julian today!!! he gettin' ready for war too!!!


:wow: the streets is hot out here in CO lol i knew that fawker would build another one he kept tellin me im done wit switches im done and i would tell him ya right the king of springs dont go down that eazy and now theres compition he would just laugh and say lets go get another 40:roflmao:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:inout:wat up co


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

<IMG class=inlineimg title="In and right back out" border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/inout.gif" smilieid="74">wat up co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup eric!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Dat lincoln is on dat black on black on black


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> As soon as you get them all white everythangs for that whip! LOL


I'm hoping Sunday gotta see how work goes though ya dig


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co hows things


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :wow: the streets is hot out here in CO lol i knew that fawker would build another one he kept tellin me im done wit switches im done and i would tell him ya right the king of springs dont go down that eazy and now theres compition he would just laugh and say lets go get another 40:roflmao:


Its so COLD out there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> whats up co hows things


:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


whats up man hows things


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> whats up man hows things


everything cool bro, cant complain too much. how you been


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado...whats good Rich?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Its so COLD out there


lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lmao!!!


So cold! hno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow Feez Wow! LOL!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Who is feez ?:dunno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Opps I meant CEEz


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

And Fes.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300779650809


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That 61 needs a lot of work but for right price it might be worth it!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Opps I meant CEEz


Whats good brother!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> whats up ceez


Whats good bro....hows the fam?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Ceez when you going to post or email me some more pics bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Ceez when you going to post or email me some more pics bro?


I will take some tonight out on the bully for ya


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool looking forward to seeing them thank you!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Cool looking forward to seeing them thank you!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Wow Feez Wow! LOL!


javier jus made us the new "it" couple "FEEZ" ALL **** JUS FOR CEEZ!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> javier jus made us the new "it" couple "FEEZ" ALL **** JUS FOR CEEZ!!!


Wooow...From Fes to Fuz to Feez.....I heard it all now in just 24 hrs


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

How was the show yesterday?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> How was the show yesterday?


It was alright
Some judging issues,but ok


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> It was alright
> Some judging issues,but ok


what show doesn't have that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The buddy system of judging was in full effect yesterday plain as day!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Wooow...From Fes to Fuz to Feez.....I heard it all now in just 24 hrs


dont forget fuzz buzz!!! lol!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

buddy system lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

better quality pic of last weekend


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Pic Fes! Now do you have any pics of some rides in the Big "M"?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice Pic Fes! Now do you have any pics of some rides in the Big "M"?


theres pics and video on facebook!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> It was alright
> Some judging issues,but ok





fesboogie said:


> The buddy system of judging was in full effect yesterday plain as day!!! lol


Let me be first to say it Fuck Ruthless Customs SISTER Chapter UNITED EMPIRE...That shit was so badly judge a.k.a. (ENRON - insider trading) and in MY OPINION not MY CLUB if i had got a trophy in the 80s i would *NOT* have excepted it. So its a landslide that Ruthless takes all three spots in the 80s. Fuck that shit and there was more bullshit then just that. I wounder how many United Empire Cars took home shit which is a real no no. Hell ill just buy a 6 foot trophy and put first place on that shit and say it was the 9th Annual Broke Don King Productions Show. And ill have a Best of Show Winner. I'm not made because Chapo didn't place im mad cause folks speak there mind in peace or secret about the bullshit of that day well not me that aint what i do. This State is full of dick riding ass Motherfuckers talking about what they did in the fucking 80's. Folks talking about Built or Bought. Clean is Clean and shit is shit yes that is still someones opinion but majority does rule as fact. The past is History and we all know that history is told by those that won not buy the facts of that time......*IF I OFFENDED YOU THAT WAS THE FUCKING POINT.*...I AINT HARD TO FIND SO IF YOU WANT TO SHUT MY MOUTH COME SEE ME OR HELL PM ME YOUR INFO AND ILL COME SEE YOU.....I BEEN SEARCHING MY WHOLE LIFE FOR THAT MOTHERFUCKER THAT CAN KNOCK ME OUT SO IM HOPING NO IM FUCKING PRAYING ITS SOMEONE HERE THAT I OFFENDED.....*.TO THOSE GROWN ASS MEN STILL OUT THERE THIS IS JEFF TALKING NOT THE MAJESTICS. ITS  ALL ME* .......last thing someone copy and paste this shit to your fackbook account so the fucking world can see so put that in a pipe and smoke it


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice Pic Fes! Now do you have any pics of some rides in the Big "M"?


LMFAO I got that hid-in remark....lol good one i must say good one. nothing but love to yall


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

aye chisme


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What i would like to no jeff is how did we get dragged into this we didnt do nothing wrong we showed up paid the same money u guys did and sister club? Where did that come from just cuz we went to support them at their lil cruz aint we always talkin about unity well all we were doin was supporting just like u guys u cant get mad at us for someone elses fuck ups we werent judging


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Let me be first to say it Fuck Ruthless Customs SISTER Chapter UNITED EMPIRE...That shit was so badly judge a.k.a. (ENRON - insider trading) and in MY OPINION not MY CLUB if i had got a trophy in the 80s i would *NOT* have excepted it. So its a landslide that Ruthless takes all three spots in the 80s. Fuck that shit and there was more bullshit then just that. I wounder how many United Empire Cars took home shit which is a real no no. Hell ill just buy a 6 foot trophy and put first place on that shit and say it was the 9th Annual Broke Don King Productions Show. And ill have a Best of Show Winner. I'm not made because Chapo didn't place im mad cause folks speak there mind in peace or secret about the bullshit of that day well not me that aint what i do. This State is full of dick riding ass Motherfuckers talking about what they did in the fucking 80's. Folks talking about Built or Bought. Clean is Clean and shit is shit yes that is still someones opinion but majority does rule as fact. The past is History and we all know that history is told by those that won not buy the facts of that time......*IF I OFFENDED YOU THAT WAS THE FUCKING POINT.*...I AINT HARD TO FIND SO IF YOU WANT TO SHUT MY MOUTH COME SEE ME OR HELL PM ME YOUR INFO AND ILL COME SEE YOU.....I BEEN SEARCHING MY WHOLE LIFE FOR THAT MOTHERFUCKER THAT CAN KNOCK ME OUT SO IM HOPING NO IM FUCKING PRAYING ITS SOMEONE HERE THAT I OFFENDED.....*.TO THOSE GROWN ASS MEN STILL OUT THERE THIS IS JEFF TALKING NOT THE MAJESTICS. ITS  ALL ME* .......last thing someone copy and paste this shit to your fackbook account so the fucking world can see so put that in a pipe and smoke it



So how did we get dragged into it??? Because we showed up to the carshow paid $30 like everyone else??? Thats a low blow anyway you look at it....It was a buddy system because the weekend before we cruised with guys from their club (along with 4 ir 5 other clubs) because they had a member that died to show unity??? GTFOH....If you got a problem dont put us on blast call chuckee and vent your feelings to him...
We dont disrespect any club in town we show class and respect to everyone and for you to put RUTHLESS on blast like that shows everyone else exactly why lowrider car clubs get a bad name....over a trophy serious.....Everyone always says a trophy aint shit anyways right???? Its all about kicking and showing unity blah blah blah.....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Brian check this jam out the first 50 seconds suck but it's bad my cousin sent me a cd and I finally got to listen to it and this was on it.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Hey Brian check this jam out the first 50 seconds suck but it's bad my cousin sent me a cd and I finally got to listen to it and this was on it.


Hahaha, you can eat Shit with a side of flies, pretty good LOL!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What i would like to no jeff is how did we get dragged into this we didnt do nothing wrong we showed up paid the same money u guys did and sister club? Where did that come from just cuz we went to support them at their lil cruz aint we always talkin about unity well all we were doin was supporting just like u guys u cant get mad at us for someone elses fuck ups we werent judging


You alls club is not who im mad at.... YES i do think they should be your sister club cuz they did more then just support you BACK. Them motherfuckers turn your guys club into fucking Golden Gods. Ruthless was not the club i was talking about....but ask yourself if that shit was not a little fucking weird about Chapo geting Screwed. Fuck if anyone wants or needs a trophy bad hell I recommend chilling with _*UNITED EMPIRE*_ and next year its a done deal... Fuck if you get them drunk or laid you may get Best of Show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

one thing I do wanna clear up... its not about a trophy... you missin' the whole point if you think is about that. Its about Chapo payin' $30 just like you guys and gettin' it wit no vaseline!!! but the issue does not have shit to do wit Ruthless Kustoms and I wanna put that out there. Only problem I have wit Ruthless is that chippin ass caprice im about to break off on Oct. 6th @ the GT hop!!! lol :thumbsup::thumbsup: hope it gets on the bumper so there's no excuses!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha, you can eat Shit with a side of flies, pretty good LOL!


I'm lookin for another one hold on


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol we will see fes we will see but to stand this straight after i break u off at the show then we gonna go to sanchos get my fat ass a taco and yep u guessed it BREAK U OFF AGAIN!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol we will see fes we will see but to stand this straight after i break u off at the show then we gonna go to sanchos get my fat ass a taco and yep u guessed it BREAK U OFF AGAIN!!!!


you break me off fuck a taco im buying you a complete meal!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> You alls club is not who im mad at.... YES i do think they should be your sister club cuz they did more then just support you BACK. Them motherfuckers turn your guys club into fucking Golden Gods. Ruthless was not the club i was talking about....but ask yourself if that shit was not a little fucking weird about Chapo geting Screwed. Fuck if anyone wants or needs a trophy bad hell I recommend chilling with _*UNITED EMPIRE*_ and next year its a done deal... Fuck if you get them drunk or laid you may get Best of Show.


Yes i do agree he should of won but that wasnt the only one wrong what about eric how did a 78 cutty beat him in luxury lowrider or how did roy not place in 60s yes there was mistakes but thanks for clearin that up and i think u should still give chuckie a call


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> you break me off fuck a taco im buying you a complete meal!!!


Awww shit now we bettin food? Dont play wit a fat kid and his food shit might get real lmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Awww shit now we bettin food? Dont play wit a fat kid and his food shit might get real lmao


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Yes i do agree he should of won but that wasnt the only one wrong what about eric how did a 78 cutty beat him in luxury lowrider or how did roy not place in 60s yes there was mistakes but thanks for clearin that up and i think u should still give chuckie a call


I don't even know who chuckie is but its all good. we aint goin to no more non lowrider shows cuz they dont know how to judge lowriders... its not the trophy is the money spent, time and hard work on a car if you built it or the hard work at work if you bought it. everyone wants there recognition for their hard work!!! funny thing Chapo gives away his trophies go to his house and see!!! lmao!!! He's kept'd a select few!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> So how did we get dragged into it??? Because we showed up to the carshow paid $30 like everyone else??? Thats a low blow anyway you look at it....It was a buddy system because the weekend before we cruised with guys from their club (along with 4 ir 5 other clubs) because they had a member that died to show unity??? GTFOH....If you got a problem dont put us on blast call chuckee and vent your feelings to him...
> We dont disrespect any club in town we show class and respect to everyone and for you to put RUTHLESS on blast like that shows everyone else exactly why lowrider car clubs get a bad name....over a trophy serious.....Everyone always says a trophy aint shit anyways right???? Its all about kicking and showing unity blah blah blah.....


Ok now to answer you if i take out the opening sentence would you still fill i was talking about your club or not if so it seems like there is a little bit of a guilty conshess on your part. Look at how every thing was laid out. a.k.a. the bold print, up sized letters. my point was to not have your club the focuse you guys are turning this into me talking about you.... I know i dont read or spell well but only one person has said it seems like i was Talking about Ruthless Customs and NOT_* UNITIED EMPIRE*_. As for all that think im going to apaligize go fuck yourself.... i said what i said if you Dont like what was said about UNITIED EMPIRES SHOW......THAT OFFER STILL STANDS.........Im trying to type and stay calm so for best resolts for an explinain come see me or call me......


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I don't even know who chuckie is but its all good. we aint goin to no more non lowrider shows cuz they dont know how to judge lowriders... its not the trophy is the money spent, time and hard work on a car if you built it or the hard work at work if you bought it. everyone wants there recognition for their hard work!!! funny thing Chapo gives away his trophies go to his house and see!!! lmao!!! He's kept'd a select few!!!


Fuck Chapo this shit is about me and how motherfuckers take shit the wrong way... oops i pulled a britney spears again..... and fuck those none payed off cars with none payed off rims and none payed off stereo shit....that was the point i was trying to make_* CRUSHING GAME YOU GUYS HAVE EARNED YOUR PLACE LOVE RECEVIED LOVE GIVEN..... *_wonder how that will get blown out of perportion


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I don't even know who chuckie is but its all good. we aint goin to no more non lowrider shows cuz they dont know how to judge lowriders... its not the trophy is the money spent, time and hard work on a car if you built it or the hard work at work if you bought it. everyone wants there recognition for their hard work!!! funny thing Chapo gives away his trophies go to his house and see!!! lmao!!! He's kept'd a select few!!!



Hes the one wit red hair the prez of UE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

conshess??
unitied??
resolts??
apaligize??
luvin' it!!! atleast you threw the disclaimer out there!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Ok now to answer you if i take out the opening sentence would you still fill i was talking about your club or not if so it seems like there is a little bit of a guilty conshess on your part. Look at how every thing was laid out. a.k.a. the bold print, up sized letters. my point was to not have your club the focuse you guys are turning this into me talking about you.... I know i dont read or spell well but only one person has said it seems like i was Talking about Ruthless Customs and NOT_* UNITIED EMPIRE*_. As for all that think im going to apaligize go fuck yourself.... i said what i said if you Dont like what was said about UNITIED EMPIRES SHOW......THAT OFFER STILL STANDS.........Im trying to type and stay calm so for best resolts for an explinain come see me or call me......


I think the confusion jeff was only cuz UE aint on here neither is crushin game or any of them other clubs that were there and u said u hope u offended someone on here thats all but its cleared up now no feelings hurt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hes the one wit red hair the prez of UE


im sure we'll cross paths...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> im sure we'll cross paths...


Ya sure u will hes around a lot


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crushing Game doin' they thang in their lane for whut its worth!!! Big Ups!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> you break me off fuck a taco im buying you a complete meal!!!


I'm there if u buying food


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Big wheel car clubs are different than small wheel car clubs but they judging needs to be fair no matter whos putting on the show, i know they were mistakes in the judging and i was given a trophy i feel i didn't deserve because to me there was nicer luxury cars there like erics and steves , i told steve we needed to trade trophys as for eric i think he dipped out early so i didnt get to tell him how i felt about it, but enough about that,...Oct. 6th..rain, snow, tornados what ever the fuck its going down GT season shutdown show be there or start workin on your excuses now bcuz it better be a good one!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> I'm there if u buying food


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> conshess??
> unitied??
> resolts??
> apaligize??
> luvin' it!!! atleast you threw the disclaimer out there!!!


widefield education :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Big wheel car clubs are different than small wheel car clubs but they judging needs to be fair no matter whos putting on the show, i know they were mistakes in the judging and i was given a trophy i feel i didn't deserve because to me there was nicer luxury cars there like erics and steves , i told steve we needed to trade trophys as for eric i think he dipped out early so i didnt get to tell him how i felt about it, but enough about that,...Oct. 6th..rain, snow, tornados what ever the fuck its going down GT season shutdown show be there or start workin on your excuses now bcuz it better be a good one!!


Eric took off super early!!! lol congrats Josh you've put in alot of work but steve's car is super sick and thats whut I mean...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> widefield education :h5:


LMAO right!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

watt it do son heard it gettin raw in here


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Yes i do agree he should of won but that wasnt the only one wrong what about eric how did a 78 cutty beat him in luxury lowrider or how did roy not place in 60s yes there was mistakes but thanks for clearin that up and i think u should still give chuckie a call


Ill let Roy talk about there crazy shit. And send aka pm me his # ill hit him up when I'm calm......lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

watt it do son heard it gettin raw in here


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

watt it do son wat up big prez i mean big fes lol.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> watt it do son wat up big prez i mean big fes lol.


Sup Eric it sure was for a while lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn chit got really Hood....er I mean GOOD...lol

But on the serio everyone knows the computer aint got a face.....They just plain didn't know how to judge.Probably like we wouldn't know how to judge them.

You can bet your ass we will be ready for it.....Over 20 categories for cars and over 7 categories for bikes

6 5 foot trophies and 15 best ofs :naughty:

And anybody wanna be on the buddy system hit me up .....I can spare some room for my pockets to get deeper :biggrin: ....JK


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Here it is Brian this is a cool jam


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope it's a nice day Roy the weather is changing rapidly


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Damn chit got really Hood....er I mean GOOD...lol
> 
> But on the serio everyone knows the computer aint got a face.....They just plain didn't know how to judge.Probably like we wouldn't know how to judge them.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Here it is Brian this is a cool jam


That is your cousins...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That is your cousins...


naww foo my cousin copied it for me and sent it to me it's jay tee and b legit I ain't related to them foos lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

heard all the comotion dont have f.b so here i am ,lol. yea cant take a lolow to a down south donk show not gona get the right luv anyway crampin there style, they ride butt in a differnt way we build lowrider they build skyriser.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> naww foo my cousin copied it for me and sent it to me it's jay tee and b legit I ain't related to them foos lol


Might as well be related you got their kind of money LOL!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> heard all the comotion dont have f.b so here i am ,lol. yea cant take a lolow to a down south donk show not gona get the right luv anyway crampin there style, they ride butt in a differnt way we build lowrider they build skyriser.


right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BRONCOS gonna do the damn thang tonight!!! how bout them dolphins though? LMFAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Think even in scotties class he might've got robbed jus say'n lol alot of fuck ups...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> BRONCOS gonna do the damn thang tonight!!! how bout them dolphins though? LMFAO!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Might as well be related you got their kind of money LOL!


I stay broke homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> I stay *B*.allin *R*.iches *O*.r *K*.runkin *E*.verywhere homie


Fixeted


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

black people crunk I know I'm dark but come on bro lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Early bird gets the worm no ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

question for any GT'er... So whut time is the boulevard nights movie gonna play at your show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie
mikegDenver
Sup Mike gonna give you a call in like an hour bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> I'm there if u buying food


Hell ill buy you food and drinks with or without liquor... so you can use this god damn high priced 3ply toilet paper...Man they would not take the shit back. :rofl:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> BRONCOS gonna do the damn thang tonight!!! how bout them dolphins though? LMFAO!!!


How you fell about those Brokehoes now....LMFAO THE DID DO THE DAMN THING THE LOSING THING..BLAHAHAHAH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> How you fell about those Brokehoes now....LMFAO THE DID DO THE DAMN THING THE LOSING THING..BLAHAHAHAH


we have a win and a loss... you have zero wins and two losses... enough said...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I think we scared people from comin' in here!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... or 84impaladaydreaminaboutgayraiderfootballplayers did!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> question for any GT'er... So whut time is the boulevard nights movie gonna play at your show?


 im not 100% sure but i think 530 maybe, but dont quote me on that we still working that out...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I think we scared people from comin' in here!!! LMFAO!!!


if i knew how id post bone crusher video right here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GT Throwback







*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> im not 100% sure but i think 530 maybe, but dont quote me on that we still working that out...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup to whatever is left of the CO on here!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and I got a question? how come when Larry changed his name he lost all his post but Roy changes his name all the time and keeps the same amount of posts??? I noticed that...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup to whatever is left of the CO on here!!! lol


Only the strong survive dogg. To up grade what Eric said "They got off the porch and out the yard cuz im barking and ready to bit"...lol:rofl::rofl: wonder what happens if i get a fackbook account?:facepalm: Motherfuckers may cancel there Internet just to get far away from me......:loco:Sams Club may have new cars coming soon :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Only the strong survive dogg. To up grade what Eric said "They got off the porch and out the yard cuz im barking and ready to bit"...lol:rofl::rofl: wonder what happens if i get a fackbook account?:facepalm: Motherfuckers may cancel there Internet just to get far away from me......:loco:Sams Club may have new cars coming soon :twak:


Sam's Club!!! I didn't catch that when I 1st read it!!! got it now!!! lol!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lacwood said:


> if i knew how id post bone crusher video right here


Hey did you know thats why i stop cuting ALL my hair..........just kiding but you right on that one good choice for a video


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Hey did you know thats why i stop cuting ALL my hair..........just kiding but you right on that one good choice for a video


lol!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sam's Club!!! I didn't catch that when I 1st read it!!! got it now!!! lol!!!


Why you geting in on MY TAKEOVER...... This my topic punk.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Why you geting in on MY TAKEOVER...... This my topic punk.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!!


You see what happened when one Black Man "Had a Dream" right.....i wounder what they going to do with my Black ass.....Every time Black folks get to likeing shit they go and fuck it up and close that bitch down......god help me for i dont no the errors of my ways


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Hey did you know thats why i stop cuting ALL my hair..........just kiding but you right on that one good choice for a video


maybe if you shrunk a foot and gained 150 pounds you can complete the look:rofl:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup to whatever is left of the CO on here!!! lol


What it dew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...and I got a question? how come when Larry changed his name he lost all his post but Roy changes his name all the time and keeps the same amount of posts??? I noticed that...


I think Larry made a new account


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 543326
> :roflmao:


:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What it dew


Wut up pimp juice????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice flyer Roy! I wish I could make it! Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

looks good Roy:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What it dew


sup bro!!! still gotta check on those pieces for you bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I think Larry made a new account


coo cool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 543326
> :roflmao:


facebook classic!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> javier jus made us the new "it" couple "FEEZ" ALL **** JUS FOR CEEZ!!!


Fes ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!! YOU MADE ME LEAVE FACEBOOK FOR THIS??? THATS A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! YOU MADE ME LEAVE FACEBOOK FOR THIS??? THATS A GOOD ONE!!!


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up pimp juice????


What up hows the trip so far


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> sup bro!!! still gotta check on those pieces for you bro!!!


Coo thanks again


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! YOU MADE ME LEAVE FACEBOOK FOR THIS??? THATS A GOOD ONE!!!


X2 i was on there 1st read that and came straight here to see what he ment lmao


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 543326
> :roflmao:


Now thats comedy


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I just haven't posted in here cuz I don't have a car with missing bumpers and trim thats not street legal to talk shit about :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao Larry!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao Larry!!!


I like your style fes never get them panties hurt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ceez i might have another son in L.A. somewhere... LMAO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> I just haven't posted in here cuz I don't have a car with missing bumpers and trim thats not street legal to talk shit about :dunno:


Lmao neither do i well im missing a lil trim interior wise haha but that's about it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lmao neither do i well im missing a lil trim interior wise haha but that's about it


Make sure you get the trim and wait to put it on for a year


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> Make sure you get the trim and wait to put it on for a year


U think by then trim will be back in? Or should i take the rest of it off lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> I like your style fes never get them panties hurt


never that!!! gotta keep it light!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> U think by then trim will be back in? Or should i take the rest of it off lmao!!!


It depends if you plan on doing more stuff to the car put the trim on if you don't want to work on it anymore take all the trim off.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


>


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL where did this guy come from.... Psshh Impala killer??


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't Hate Me Cuz You Aint Me


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

whats good Colorado:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Just chillin in offtopic bullshittin Josh come on down and chill


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I spend most my time there too talkin shit;-)


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> I spend most my time there too talkin shit;-)


I know I always see you down there it's cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> I know I always see you down there it's cool


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/347562-52-fleetline-trade.html


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ttt for the fleetline good luck on trade


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


>


Sup Sal!!! when you bustin out the truck???


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Sal!!! when you bustin out the truck???


At the GT show


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

What up Boogie (joesph86)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> At the GT show


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ... or 84impaladaydreaminaboutgayraiderfootballplayers did!!!


dam Fes, That shit is funny


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

"DIZZLE" said:


> At the GT show


just from ur avatar pic that truck looks bad ass shit looks kinda crazy thou like a space ship lol


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Should be good show


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> just from ur avatar pic that truck looks bad ass shit looks kinda crazy thou like a space ship lol


truck is bad:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> dam Fes, That shit is funny


LMAO I don't think he even caught that!!! how you been bro? hope all is good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend Colorado!


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

lacwood said:


> truck is bad:yes:


Thanks bro. You know how the GT rolls


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

Puttin the 63 up for sale if anybody from the CO is interested before it gets shipped out let me know[ATTAH=CONFIG]433[/ATTACH]


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Nice 63!


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone interested in my 94 fleetwood it's posted up on Craigslist I'm looking to trade for a suv if anyone's interested hit me up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

my sons trike fresh from Chucky, lil dude loves it


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up co and GT family


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! What's good?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pages movin slow lately.......JEFF WHERES UR LOUD ASS AT!?!! we need some excitement or something haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 544548
> my sons trike fresh from Chucky, lil dude loves it


Looks killer Josh....You see my dish in there?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

NM GT passing by showing sum love any GT FAM taken cars to Vegas? ? Deeds will be there on all 4 jackstands GT up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> NM GT passing by showing sum love any GT FAM taken cars to Vegas? ? Deeds will be there on all 4 jackstands GT up


Looking GOOD as always


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother u taken your bad Ass ride?


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Looking GOOD as always


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks brother u taken your bad Ass ride?


I wish....Not doing that GOOD this year


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Dam brother was hoping to see it in the line up.....there's always next year. All have my cash flow rt next year to.i would like to take a trip out to support your guys show GT up


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I wish....Not doing that GOOD this year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dam brother was hoping to see it in the line up.....there's always next year. All have my cash flow rt next year to.i would like to take a trip out to support your guys show GT up


Yeah i wish it was there too.I have a limited amount of monies I can spend and I'd rather it go on my car right now instead of a trip.I still feel the car need alot of upgrades but they are being done continuosly.
I really hope to see some Brothers from NM out at our show...Would make it alot better !


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Looks killer Josh....You see my dish in there?


sho-nuff did:shh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> sho-nuff did:shh:


Is it ready to be picked up?
He called me on Wednesday night but I was going to Cali Thursday


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Is it ready to be picked up?
> He called me on Wednesday night but I was going to Cali Thursday


maybe by now but he was still working on it saturday when i was there, still needed clear when i left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> maybe by now but he was still working on it saturday when i was there, still needed clear when i left


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jinx seen it too Roy FYI!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jinx seen it too Roy FYI!!! lol


All GOOD Imma post it up tonight anyways...lol.....should put a copyright sign on it


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what's up brother see u guys soon GT up


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Yeah i wish it was there too.I have a limited amount of monies I can spend and I'd rather it go on my car right now instead of a trip.I still feel the car need alot of upgrades but they are being done continuosly.
> I really hope to see some Brothers from NM out at our show...Would make it alot better !


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup co:sprint:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Whos going to vegas


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout::wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What up CO wheres everyone at???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up CO wheres everyone at???


Wut upper pimp juice???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's ready for the Raiders and the Broncos this weekend?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am here in Dubai lol!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper pimp juice???


What it do rick how was ur trip back


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Who's ready for the part time footlocker refs to screw up the broncos and that other "team" game this weekend?


:inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout::wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 546458


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 546458


:thumbsup: RUTHLESS will be there


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :thumbsup: RUTHLESS will be there


thats whats up :h5:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

wish I could go but ill be at work.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> wish I could go but ill be at work.


:thumbsup:
We know if yous guys could,you would make it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :thumbsup:
> We know if yous guys could,you would make it.


Will have brian there .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Will have brian there .


Nice


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure if Larry will be there guess I'll see what work does


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Yessir!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala lover said:


> Not sure if Larry will be there guess I'll see what work does


It would be nice if you could Bless us with your appearance bro


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Look'n for a booty kit for a 94 fleetwood let me know...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> Look'n for a booty kit for a 94 fleetwood let me know...


You see that one on Craigslist in Greeley for like $375?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3299703466.html

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3285977227.html

This ones nice

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/3270065735.html


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> It would be nice if you could Bless us with your appearance bro


Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3299703466.html
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3285977227.html
> 
> ...




Nice....time to break the piggy bank!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again for your help on that today Big Josh I really appreciate it bro and that Trike is gonna be hurting lil kids feelings and breaking lil girls hearts ....For real


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> Thanks homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thanks again for your help on that today Big Josh I really appreciate it bro and that Trike is gonna be hurting lil kids feelings and breaking lil girls hearts ....For real


all good breh:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO BUMP


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> CO BUMP


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Larry....Red on Red...Killing em


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Here ya go Larry....Red on Red...Killing em


Ya Im looking into tops now just waiting on a color sample and I already have a gangster window just not sure what I want to do yet


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

oh and I want to chrome the ring around my booty kit cuz I have a red one (super ****)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Here ya go Larry....Red on Red...Killing em


Dang that looks really good. 

You going with a red top Larry?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Dang that looks really good.
> 
> You going with a red top Larry?


I might i already have the window


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 547487


That looks nice....you guys and your money...I need a job like Roy !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Here ya go Larry....Red on Red...Killing em


*NICE!!!!!!!! * :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol my money and roys job are totally different im in a damn hotel wishin i was with my family


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

No offense Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Lol my money and roys job are totally different im in a damn hotel wishin i was with my family


I know how you feel brother....I will be in the same boat next week, leaving town for work. Keep your head up Larry!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Try deploying overseas fellas!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Fuck that


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yessir! What's good Colorado?!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Try deploying overseas fellas!!!


With your pay...I just might 

Nah...im not cut out for that....im too much of a mamas boy to leave home.....you will be home soon enough bro...miss you foolio...slightly ****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All Good Big Larry


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew COlowRADO¿¿


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww... BigCEEZ thanx Big Dog! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 547487


Lookin good!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Its not mine but mine shall be better soon


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

how bout them raiders:roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lacwood said:


> how bout them raiders:roflmao:


x2 :roflmao::werd::bowrofl:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

lacwood said:


> how bout them raiders:roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> how bout them raiders:roflmao:


who??? oooohhhhhh u mean that "team" the broncos put a hurtin on today??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> how bout them raiders:roflmao:


they use to those kind of beatings by now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

THINKING ABOUT SELLING OR TRADING MY 87 LS MONTE CARLO WORKING TOP CONVERTIBLE.TOP JUST ABOUT DONE.LOWLIFE PISTON PUMP AND SUPER DUTY ADEX 8 BATTERYS,REENFORCED UPPER AND LOWER A-ARMS ,100 SPOKE 13X7 DAYTONS DOUBLE STAMPED BRAND NEW TIRES BUFFED WITH THE YELLOW VOGUE LINES.GOLD 2 WING KNOCKOFFS ENGRAVED AND ENGRAVED CHIPS.$6500 FIRM OR TRADE THERE'S ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR $11900.00 STOCK AND NOT A LS.I ABSOLUTELY DO NOT HAVE TO SELL OR TRADE JUST STARTED LOSING INTRUST IN IT.MY NAME IS JOHN MY NUMBER IS 720-495-2911.THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Ls looks good id keep 
it unles your gonna get out the g body game


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 548542
> View attachment 548545
> View attachment 548547
> View attachment 548548
> ...




NICE!!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> how bout them raiders:roflmao:





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> who??? oooohhhhhh u mean that "team" the broncos put a hurtin on today??





fesboogie said:


> they use to those kind of beatings by now!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Ls looks good id keep
> it unles your gonna get out the g body game


BRO IM THINKING ABOUT IT NOW. I TALKED TO A GUY IN TEXAS THAT HAD MONTES AND CUTLASSES AND I THINK HE OWN THE BROWN REGAL FROM LA JUNTA.REAL COOL GUY


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Would you want to get rid of the rims and tires? How much Bighomie68? Cash money.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> BRO IM THINKING ABOUT IT NOW. I TALKED TO A GUY IN TEXAS THAT HAD MONTES AND CUTLASSES AND I THINK HE OWN THE BROWN REGAL FROM LA JUNTA.REAL COOL GUY


You talkin my homies old chop top regal? i just sold an og 79 cutlass vert


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 548542
> View attachment 548545
> View attachment 548547
> View attachment 548548
> ...


Let me get that!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! suppose to be in the 30's on saturday???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn really 30's wow!!! That sucks!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! suppose to be in the 30's on saturday???



time to see whos a fair weather lowrider i guess, but yeah i hope there wrong by a few degrees at least, hopefully it stays dry though:x:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn thats cold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! suppose to be in the 30's on saturday???


Never really know until a few days before...Yesterday it said Hi of 51 and partly Sunny...now 37 and 30% chance of morning snow/rain....It will be in the 60's :yes:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> You talkin my homies old chop top regal? i just sold an og 79 cutlass vert


YES THE 80 REGAL.WAS THAT THE RED 79 WITH THE WHITE TOP?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Would you want to get rid of the rims and tires? How much Bighomie68? Cash money.


NO BRO PACKAGE DEAL


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Let me get that!!! lol


ITS HERE BIG M GREAT STARTER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> time to see whos a fair weather lowrider i guess, but yeah i hope there wrong by a few degrees at least, hopefully it stays dry though:x:


i wouldnt consider someone a fair weathered ryder jus cuz they dont wanna be at a car show allday wit 30 degree weather... jus say'n... lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> i wouldnt consider someone a fair weathered ryder jus cuz they dont wanna be at a car show allday wit 30 degree weather... jus say'n... lol


I'm sure if the weather is still around those temperatures it will be postponed for 2 weeks(vegas is following week)....Nothing solid yet...We're waiting to see how the weather is looking from thursdays forecast


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> YES THE 80 REGAL.WAS THAT THE RED 79 WITH THE WHITE TOP?


Ya bro that was my ride my homeboy was sellin for me


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> i wouldnt consider someone a fair weathered ryder jus cuz they dont wanna be at a car show allday wit 30 degree weather... jus say'n... lol


i was gonna quote josh on that and put fairweather rider says the guy with a newer lowrider with a/c and a bomb heater lol we still offtopic bros josh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thought ya'll woulda known i was joking:facepalm:
never know though with co weather in october


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> i was gonna quote josh on that and put fairweather rider says the guy with a newer lowrider with a/c and a bomb heater lol we still offtopic bros josh


:h5:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> thought ya'll woulda known i was joking:facepalm:
> never know though with co weather in october


when Roy posted the date i thought uh oh lol i been to shows in the springs when it was snowing


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> thought ya'll woulda known i was joking:facepalm:
> never know though with co weather in october


Jokes and sarcasm don't work well on the interwebs. At least not on Lil...:no:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks again Josh ...Cruisers came out Bad ass to say the least !*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


Looking good roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Looking good roy!


Thanks....Really anxious to get em slapped on :biggrin:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

When u gonna change ur lil name Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> When u gonna change ur lil name Roy


Soon :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Jokes and sarcasm don't work well on the interwebs. At least not on Lil...:no:


Or the Book Of Faces my friend


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> Jokes and sarcasm don't work well on the interwebs. At least not on Lil...:no:


internet is serious bidnuss


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Thanks again Josh ...Cruisers came out Bad ass to say the least !*


glad you like em':thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Or the Book Of Faces my friend





lacwood said:


> internet is serious bidnuss


:yes:...........


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what time is move in roy?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

found the flyer a few pages back JUST CASUAL WILL,BE THERE¡¡¡


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

FOR SALE 1972 RIV RUNS AND DRIVES!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> found the flyer a few pages back JUST CASUAL WILL,BE THERE¡¡¡


Let's hope the Weather forecast changes :happysad:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats the chances thou of the season shut dowm show in CO should be fun thou im excited anyways


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> i was gonna quote josh on that and put fairweather rider says the guy with a newer lowrider with a/c and a bomb heater lol we still offtopic bros josh


lmao right didnt even think about that!!! 

...& josh you know i had to say something bout that!!! i'll be there regardless look'n like an eskimo!!! lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Let's hope the Weather forecast changes :happysad:


 The forecast ive seen is 45 and chilly thats better then 95 and hot .. bring a coat!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lmao right didnt even think about that!!!
> 
> ...& josh you know i had to say something bout that!!! i'll be there regardless look'n like an eskimo!!! lol


i expect to see you in a blue and yellow snow suit with earmuffs and mittens to match


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> The forecast ive seen is 45 and chilly thats better then 95 and hot .. bring a coat!!!!:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Yessir...Throw some Thermals under those Club shirts and come out and Rep.People don't make it....O'well more trophies to give away.* :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> i expect to see you in a blue and yellow snow suit with earmuffs and mittens to match


LMAO I better go shopping now!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Ima be there no doubt!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Anson72 said:


> Jokes and sarcasm don't work well on the interwebs. At least not on Lil...:no:





BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Or the Book Of Faces my friend


It dont work cuz there is folks that take life way to fucking serious... and motherfuckers that wake up and start gang banging Breakfast ninja breakfast its bacon dogg just bacon. it aint set tripping on your Belgian waffles. and me not ever giving a fuck what i say or do most times...ok most times


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i do some of my best shit talking in the cold.....it helps me stay warm. i could be butt ass naked talking shit to a polar bear in Alaska and keep my body temp at 98.2 degrees. so pray it dont get to cold and someone brings a bull mastiff or yall going to see the little bit of white in me come popping out


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up CO!!!?? Been a min but im back!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up CO!!!?? Been a min but im back!!!


has been a minute, what up scotty:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup scotty!!! CO!!! and jeff stfu!!! lmao!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

SUP MR M !!!! WAT UP JEFF!!!! HOW DO MR ROY!!!!HOWS MY COLORADO SPRINGS HOMIES DOIN!!!!:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

37 a high for saturday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> SUP MR M !!!! WAT UP JEFF!!!! HOW DO MR ROY!!!!HOWS MY COLORADO SPRINGS HOMIES DOIN!!!!:wave:


chill'n, you? comin down on saturday?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> 37 a high for saturday


no bueno lol!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> chill'n, you? comin down on saturday?


DONT KNOW YET WE MIGHT


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> no bueno lol!!!


Damn colorado


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Just been workin on these rides tryin to get em done before next year!!!


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

Not lookin good for saturday. Is it still a go?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

STEELCITY said:


> View attachment 549879
> 
> Not lookin good for saturday. Is it still a go?


Will know by tonight


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good roy although im not a cruiser skirt fella myself


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


hey MR ROY COULD I PUT ON THE BACK OF THE NEW SECRET THATS COMING TO DENVER CHEAP TALK?.......LOL:shh::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks tuff Roy, i wanna see it laid out now(no ****)


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I WONDER WHAT HATEN BITCHES GOING TO SAY WHEN THEY SEE IT?BUILD IT DONT BUY IT.BECAUSE IN THIS CASE IM TRADING FOR IT....LOL:finger:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

bighomie68 said:


> I WONDER WHAT HATEN BITCHES GOING TO SAY WHEN THEY SEE IT?BUILD IT DONT BUY IT.BECAUSE IN THIS CASE IM TRADING FOR IT....LOL:finger:[/QUOTE trading
> is just as bad as buying it that's why i bought one and traded for another really make them hate


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado....back from the ATL.....humid as poopoo out there.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

GoodTimes show for this weekend has been postponed due to this bad weather were about to get, new show date will be Oct.20th 
we appologize to everyone for the last minute change but were willing to gamble on trying again in 2 weeks than have a poor turnout and have everybody freeze they asses off this weeked....more info coming soon


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck on the new date so what about ur special guest?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> bighomie68 said:
> 
> 
> > I WONDER WHAT HATEN BITCHES GOING TO SAY WHEN THEY SEE IT?BUILD IT DONT BUY IT.BECAUSE IN THIS CASE IM TRADING FOR IT....LOL:finger:[/QUOTE trading
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Good luck on the new date so what about ur special guest?


Special guest is rescheduled


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Looks good roy although im not a cruiser skirt fella myself


:thumbsup:



bighomie68 said:


> hey MR ROY COULD I PUT ON THE BACK OF THE NEW SECRET THATS COMING TO DENVER CHEAP TALK?.......LOL:shh::thumbsup:


lol



lacwood said:


> Looks tuff Roy, i wanna see it laid out now(no ****)


I'll post a pic in a bit



bighomie68 said:


> I WONDER WHAT HATEN BITCHES GOING TO SAY WHEN THEY SEE IT?BUILD IT DONT BUY IT.BECAUSE IN THIS CASE IM TRADING FOR IT....LOL:finger:


:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


> Whats good Colorado....back from the ATL.....humid as poopoo out there.


I hate the humidity there


lacwood said:


> GoodTimes show for this weekend has been postponed due to this bad weather were about to get, new show date will be Oct.20th
> we appologize to everyone for the last minute change but were willing to gamble on trying again in 2 weeks than have a poor turnout and have everybody freeze they asses off this weeked....more info coming soon


thanks Josh


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up roy


Not mucho...how you been Chucks?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Looks tuff Roy, i wanna see it laid out now(no ****)


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Good choice on rescheduling that show i heard its snowing down there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Good choice on rescheduling that show i heard its snowing down there


Yeah...We would rather have everyone enjoy the experience than dread it....Hopefully the weather is Good on the 20th


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Looks good roy although im not a cruiser skirt fella myself


x2 Roy it fits your car well!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> x2 Roy it fits your car well!!!


Thanks Fes...I think after the lil bit of striping on em,they will give the car that next level kinda look...I'm loving em


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thanks Fes...I think after the lil bit of striping on em,they will give the car that next level kinda look...I'm loving em


I think it looks good the way it sits. The silver in the stars n vents pull it all together imo.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> I think it looks good the way it sits. The silver in the stars n vents pull it all together imo.


X2 i wuldnt stripe them unless u had a stripe on the body down there that u were following


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Cees! What's good man I hope you had a good time in Hotanta! Looks good Roy even though I am not a fan of skirts on a car. But's thats my opinion. Well I hope everyone is doing well sorry to hear bout the canx event. Who is all heading to Vegas this year? Hopefully it's a good time there I wish I could make it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thanks Fes...I think after the lil bit of striping on em,they will give the car that next level kinda look...I'm loving em


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Big Cees! What's good man I hope you had a good time in Hotanta! Looks good Roy even though I am not a fan of skirts on a car. But's thats my opinion. Well I hope everyone is doing well sorry to hear bout the canx event. Who is all heading to Vegas this year? Hopefully it's a good time there I wish I could make it.


Atlanta was cool but my job kept me busy day and night. Cool thing was I got a chance to meet Gabriel Iglesias, he was staying at the same hotel as I was out there, really cool cat. 

Its good to be home though, tonight, Dustin "El Volo" Pedder is coming into Denver to visit us, so we were going to surprise the Good Timers tomorrow with him here. So needless to say Volo was a lil bummed knowing he was going to miss the show. But either way, I will be in Springs on the 20th to support GT.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Atlanta was cool but my job kept me busy day and night. Cool thing was I got a chance to meet Gabriel Iglesias, he was staying at the same hotel as I was out there, really cool cat.
> 
> Its good to be home though, tonight, Dustin "El Volo" Pedder is coming into Denver to visit us, so we were going to surprise the Good Timers tomorrow with him here. So needless to say Volo was a lil bummed knowing he was going to miss the show. But either way, I will be in Springs on the 20th to support GT.


that woulda been cool espically if he was gonna take pics:yessad:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Big Cees! What's good man I hope you had a good time in Hotanta! Looks good Roy even though I am not a fan of skirts on a car. But's thats my opinion. Well I hope everyone is doing well sorry to hear bout the canx event. Who is all heading to Vegas this year? Hopefully it's a good time there I wish I could make it.


I bet MOSTHATED will be there.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Atlanta was cool but my job kept me busy day and night. Cool thing was I got a chance to meet Gabriel Iglesias, he was staying at the same hotel as I was out there, really cool cat.
> 
> Its good to be home though, tonight, Dustin "El Volo" Pedder is coming into Denver to visit us, so we were going to surprise the Good Timers tomorrow with him here. So needless to say Volo was a lil bummed knowing he was going to miss the show. But either way, I will be in Springs on the 20th to support GT.


We really appreciate the thought Ceez.Thanks


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

impala63 said:


> I bet MOSTHATED will be there.


That's right!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What up big bad CO


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> What up big bad CO


What up big homie!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat co whos going to vegas


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> sup CO!!!


hay :finger:yes that was for you...yes you... only cuz you my :ninja:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nice day for a stroll*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 551502


julian's new plates


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> julian's new plates


lol:yes:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

josephm86 said:


> Wat co whos going to vegas


Denver cc will B there bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

impala63 said:


> I bet MOSTHATED will be there.


I would have liked to make it up there with you guys this year but its not going to happen


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy your ride looks so complete and nice are you still trying to sell it?! Man i wish I could make Vegas this year. Who ever is going please post some pics when you get back to Colorado.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy your ride looks so complete and nice are you still trying to sell it?! Man i wish I could make Vegas this year. Who ever is going please post some pics when you get back to Colorado.


Nah not trying to sell it no more bro.Gonna dump a few more stack into it soon and be happy and play with it for awhile(slightly joto) :biggrin:
Thanks though and yeah those skirts just took it to a whole nother level....I'm loving her in skirts


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hay :finger:yes that was for you...yes you... only cuz you my :ninja:


:buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hay :finger:yes that was for you...yes you... only cuz you my :ninja:


You still gonna sell me a 1072 jeff?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> :buttkick:


lol i do need a swift kick in the ass.. see you friday bro...and yes Broke Don King Productions will bee there also


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> You still gonna sell me a 1072 jeff?


Roy what in the holly hell of tar-nations are you talking about... "stay off the blow" i got now idea what you talking about


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Roy what in the holly hell of tar-nations are you talking about... "stay off the blow" i got now idea what you talking about


Schumaker 1072


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Schumaker 1072


ya when you want it...Hell if any one wants one they $190


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ya when you want it...Hell if any one wants one they $190


Want it like yesterday bro
Josh is getting tired of loaning me his


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Want it like yesterday bro
> Josh is getting tired of loaning me his


why it gotta be like that?




















its yours whenever you need it bro:twak:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Ty's checking in sup Co.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

lacwood said:


> GoodTimes show for this weekend has been postponed due to this bad weather were about to get, new show date will be Oct.20th
> we appologize to everyone for the last minute change but were willing to gamble on trying again in 2 weeks than have a poor turnout and have everybody freeze they. asses off this weeked....more info coming soon[/QtUOTE]
> TTT for GT new show date was really looking forward to the show this past weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Majestics will be in Vegas, wit a car!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Majestics will be in Vegas, wit a car!!!


Oh no my chess hurts and i cant breef lol jk have a save trip towing a ride


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Majestics will be in Vegas, wit a car!!!


hno:hno:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Impala killer said:


> Oh no my chess hurts and i cant breef lol jk have a save trip towing a ride


thank you and sorry for the mild heart attache ..im going to drive fast and take chances...and hummer works if the person knows how to be funny by the way..thats was a good one by the way


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

theonenonly said:


> Ty's checking in sup Co.


 :barf:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Want it like yesterday bro
> Josh is getting tired of loaning me his


lol but it will be after vegas but ill get it :fool2::sprint:just for you..
man i love white chocolate.. talk is cheap but rape is eternal


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> hno:hno:


shouldn't you be driving or sum thing man.....you want to get married why we out there. i don't think you would be a paligamist if you have a wife and a life partner. cuz they say thats when you have more then one wife.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> :barf:


Jeff ur a roster fish lmfao


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> thank you and sorry for the mild heart attache ..im going to drive fast and take chances...and hummer works if the person knows how to be funny by the way..thats was a good one by the way


fool said "hummer"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol but it will be after vegas but ill get it :fool2::sprint:just for you..
> man i love white chocolate.. talk is cheap but rape is eternal


:facepalm:
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm goin H.A.M in vegas bitches


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT be safe big M fam


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man...first time in many years that I wont be able to go out to Vegas......everyone who is going out...be safe and good luck.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> TTT be safe big M fam


im going to try dogg. but nowing me ill get drunk and marry some one legged croced eyed bitch named paul. it will probley make my girl leave me cuz she cant stand to be around someone that marries a post op who was a woman but is now a man....maybe i should stop drinking......no fuck that....but really thanks dogg


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lacwood said:


> fool said "hummer"


man fuck this spell check it aint worth shit......lol good catch but how you spell that shit anyways since you all Edger Allan Poe and shit. quote the ***** never more...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

theonenonly said:


> Jeff ur a roster fish lmfao


Ty im not your favrote combo plate at 3 Margarettes mother fucker....you gay for that one all lickin your lips when you was typing and shit...oops that was me shit i got to go they about to close..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck this spell check it aint worth shit......lol good catch but how you spell that shit anyways since you all Edger Allan Poe and shit. quote the ***** never more...lol



humor....like i was just fuckin with my car and damn near shocked a shit out my butt(it was humorous)


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> I'm goin H.A.M in vegas bitches


Yeeeahhh hahahah see y'all in Vegas!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nah not trying to sell it no more bro.Gonna dump a few more stack into it soon and be happy and play with it for awhile(slightly joto) :biggrin:
> Thanks though and yeah those skirts just took it to a whole nother level....I'm loving her in skirts


Thank god, I am glad that my work will stay in colorado for a little while. Not that i don't enjoy coming down and drinking a bunch of beer with you. lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> shouldn't you be driving or sum thing man.....you want to get married why we out there. i don't think you would be a paligamist if you have a wife and a life partner. cuz they say thats when you have more then one wife.


*Maybe if u buy a dbl piston pump setup for a wedding gift :biggrin:*


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Ty im not your favrote combo plate at 3 Margarettes mother fucker....you gay for that one all lickin your lips when you was typing and shit...oops that was me shit i got to go they about to close..


 dont for get the cheese fucker:naughty: opps


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cees I feel your pain! Let try and plan something for next year man!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Cees I feel your pain! Let try and plan something for next year man!


Yessir...as soon as you get back and we get a date on next years show, lets book. Wynn is always nice....


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

This might be the last show the way the lowrider so called tour is goin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> This might be the last show the way the lowrider so called tour is goin


They have already sanctioned two shows for next year....Sante Fe New Mexico and Mesa AZ...so there is hope Vegas will happen again.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol at everyone


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Fes what car are you guys takin to vegas?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS BABY!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

See yall in Vegas!!!! If you can see thru the cloud ima be in lmao....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Since these pages are movin so slow ima take up some room!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

GRIND HARD, PRAY HARDER...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> See yall in Vegas!!!! If you can see thru the cloud ima be in lmao....


What u smokin on


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> See yall in Vegas!!!! If you can see thru the cloud ima be in lmao....


knowing you bro i have no doubts


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> What u smokin on


i usually dont drop names but this shit right here lol skywalker is the name to ease the pain!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> knowing you bro i have no doubts


its a widefield thing!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> its a widefield thing!!!


:h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody that can help me figure out this hydraulic problem im having now i would appreciate your input...dont know how to put the link in here but i have a topic about it in the hydraulics section right now:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> anybody that can help me figure out this hydraulic problem im having now i would appreciate your input...dont know how to put the link in here but i have a topic about it in the hydraulics section right now:happysad:




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/349225-quick-question.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Try checking your wiring.Maybe a wire got pinched somewhere.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> i usually dont drop names but this shit right here lol skywalker is the name to ease the pain!!!!


Cryptachronacutalite


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

got that gangster window gonna throw fresh clear glass in it


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Scotty pimpin ur a fool bro lol but josh whats up hit me up ill do my best to help dont got my number no more its in the signiture and back window really is gangasta i like


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

thanx


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 553021
> 
> 
> got that gangster window gonna throw fresh clear glass in it


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

At da air port


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 553021
> 
> 
> got that gangster window gonna throw fresh clear glass in it


Nice


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Got dat red top ordered


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/349225-quick-question.html


thx bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Have fun at the Show everyone!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 553021
> 
> 
> got that gangster window gonna throw fresh clear glass in it


Don't get shot at with that window


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

plague said:


> Don't get shot at with that window


Looks like someone already took a bat to the glass lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

my dude bullsittin in vegas sooooo if anyone got the hook up on that fire dont be afriad to let me know!!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmu 7192145611


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> my dude bullsittin in vegas sooooo if anyone got the hook up on that fire dont be afriad to let me know!!!!


Sum dude hit me up tryin to get me sum


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> my dude bullsittin in vegas sooooo if anyone got the hook up on that fire dont be afriad to let me know!!!!


What's crackin homie!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Da beers is flowin


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lacwood said:


> anybody that can help me figure out this hydraulic problem im having now i would appreciate your input...dont know how to put the link in here but i have a topic about it in the hydraulics section right now:happysad:


Check all your jumpers and connections on your switch box. Sounds like a wire is touching voltage somewhere. Most of the time pinched wires or a bad switch.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Da beers is flowin


Nice!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

woohoooo I got faded the faggotry in Vegas is out of control though


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> woohoooo I got faded the faggotry in Vegas is out of control though


LOL this fool said FAGGOTORY! LOL you Vegas flammer


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

you were eggin it on bitch


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck this spell check it aint worth shit......lol good catch but how you spell that shit anyways since you all Edger Allan Poe and shit. quote the ***** never more...lol


Ok! You know how to spell Edger Allen Poe LOL but you can't spell HUMOR Hahaha f'n Jeff LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Ok! You know how to spell *Edger Allen* Poe LOL but you can't spell HUMOR Hahaha f'n Jeff LOL


lol.....actually its Edg*a*r All*a*n Poe....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics of said "Faggotry" :naughty: (Berry Joto)


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

SUCKS NOT BEING IN VEGAS THIS YEAR AGAIN


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

like a boss


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here couple gt rides


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn! Nice pics so far keep them coming! Cees doesn't it feel like we are totally missing out bro? Oh well.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

im with u guys u aint the only ones missing out dont trip:tears:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

YESIR!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

weathers lookin Good for the weekend, hope to see everybody on the 20th:x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 553410
> like a boss


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a gang of cruisin pics the strip was off the hook thats where the real lowriding took place


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I witnessed more colorado clubs and solo riders from colorado at the vegas show than i've ever seen


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> I witnessed more colorado clubs and solo riders from colorado at the vegas show than i've ever seen


U take ur car larry


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

theonenonly said:


> U take ur car larry


No my ride is not show worthy only strip worthy lol i wish i culd have im lucky i got to even come on a plane because work


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah buddy colorado came deep


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I witnessed more colorado clubs and solo riders from colorado at the vegas show than i've ever seen


Post pics please


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

thanx Jeff for takin that pic with me and Brian


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Broncos


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Broncos


YEA BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 554430
> 
> 
> thanx Jeff for takin that pic with me and Brian


looks like you had a good time up there. to bad you didn't get to meet esj. you could have talked me up so if I ever get a chance to meat her


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Broncos


everyone at work was all happy about the game also talking about dollar big mac's tomorrow:facepalm:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics from the Vegas show would be great to see!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> everyone at work was all happy about the game also talking about dollar big mac's tomorrow:facepalm:


Today is Dollar big macs wooooooo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 554430
> 
> 
> thanx Jeff for takin that pic with me and Brian


The Broke Don King in the house! Hahaha


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn Bush done took all my money


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

14s or not them fuckers are sick


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> 14s or not them fuckers are sick


If they had the new 520s on them u wuldnt even notice they were 14s


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> I witnessed more colorado clubs and solo riders from colorado at the vegas show than i've ever seen


was good to see so many coloriders out there...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fuck posting pics sux and I got a gang of em


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 555208
> View attachment 555209


damn that looks nice with them red wheels


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!! jus got back this morning like at 3am, dead fuck'n tired!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> fuck posting pics sux and I got a gang of em


:biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> sup CO!!! jus got back this morning like at 3am, dead fuck'n tired!!!


good just in time to charge the batteries to get broke off at the GT show jk good to hear u made it back safe


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> good just in time to charge the batteries to get broke off at the GT show jk good to hear u made it back safe


 sounds like a challenge!!!! lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> good just in time to charge the batteries to get broke off at the GT show jk good to hear u made it back safe


whats that old sayin..... ooooh snap:wow:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

nice pics larry, badass rides:yes:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lacwood said:


> nice pics larry, badass rides:yes:


I'm gonna post a little each day maybe I'll be done by the new year LOL


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

The king taco of all G bodies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Looks like we gonna have some GOOD weather this weekend.* :naughty:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Los epic fail!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Los epic fail!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

ALL THESE RIDES SPORTING SKIRTS I HAD TO PICK UP A SET OF FOXCRAFT SKIRTS FOR THE 62 ALSO. PUTTING A VERSAILLES NINE INCH IN THE 62 ALSO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Los epic fail!!!


o shit did i just make a mistakehno: ..........:roflmao:had to do it lol but anyways how was it did u guys bring back a trophy? theres some tuff compitition out there in vegas seeing these pics im like


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> The king taco of all G bodies
> 
> View attachment 555662





Impala killer said:


> View attachment 555672





Impala killer said:


> View attachment 555673
> View attachment 555674





Impala killer said:


> View attachment 555675
> View attachment 555676


:worship:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Larry thank you for posting them! That's exactly why I like going Vegas because you see the direction and true innovation of the rides. Some of it I like some of it I don't but either way I like the creativity. Thanks again.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone that the GOODTIMES SEASON SHUT DOWN SHOW is this SATURDAY OCTOBER 20TH..As a reminder special guest DANNY DE LA PAZ "CHUCO" from BOULEVARD NIGHTS will be on site signing autographs and taking pictures..As well as a special showing of the movie on the big screen.There is OVER 100 Trophies to win..
WIFE-E PHOTOGRAPHY FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER FOR "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" WILL BE ON SITE READY TO SNAP PICTURES THROUGHOUT THE SHOW AND HOP...bring your rides,bicycles,motorcycles,hoppers,family and friends and be ready for a "GOOD TIME"


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Any info on registration fees for cars and bikes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like fun wish I could make it to the show Orangecrush719.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> I'd like to remind everyone that the GOODTIMES SEASON SHUT DOWN SHOW is this SATURDAY OCTOBER 20TH..As a reminder special guest DANNY DE LA PAZ "CHUCO" from BOULEVARD NIGHTS will be on site signing autographs and taking pictures..As well as a special showing of the movie on the big screen.There is OVER 100 Trophies to win..
> WIFE-E PHOTOGRAPHY FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER FOR "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" WILL BE ON SITE READY TO SNAP PICTURES THROUGHOUT THE SHOW AND HOP...bring your rides,bicycles,motorcycles,hoppers,family and friends and be ready for a "GOOD TIME"


Sounds like its going to be a GOOD show aj to bad I cant be there.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> I'd like to remind everyone that the GOODTIMES SEASON SHUT DOWN SHOW is this SATURDAY OCTOBER 20TH..As a reminder special guest DANNY DE LA PAZ "CHUCO" from BOULEVARD NIGHTS will be on site signing autographs and taking pictures..As well as a special showing of the movie on the big screen.There is OVER 100 Trophies to win..
> WIFE-E PHOTOGRAPHY FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER FOR "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" WILL BE ON SITE READY TO SNAP PICTURES THROUGHOUT THE SHOW AND HOP...bring your rides,bicycles,motorcycles,hoppers,family and friends and be ready for a "GOOD TIME"



City Wide Denver will be there


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Impala killer said:


> Any info on registration fees for cars and bikes


$30 for cars with 2 movie tickets
$20 for bikes with 1 ticket


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> City Wide Denver will be there


glad to hear Ceez:h5:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont know if i can make it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> ALL THESE RIDES SPORTING SKIRTS I HAD TO PICK UP A SET OF FOXCRAFT SKIRTS FOR THE 62 ALSO. PUTTING A VERSAILLES NINE INCH IN THE 62 ALSO


I need to get a shorter rearend also so I can run x7's in the rear


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> o shit did i just make a mistakehno: ..........:roflmao:had to do it lol but anyways how was it did u guys bring back a trophy? theres some tuff compitition out there in vegas seeing these pics im like


anything less than back bumper aint gonna do it!!! lol maybe not even that!!!

and we took chapo's cutty no trophy (ofcourse we already knew) couple of members got awards at our banquet, we brought back two full chrome suspensions (one engraved) not gbody either!!! one of my members picked up a car for next year & had a good ass time hangin' wit my MAJESTICS FAM!!! vacation is over!!! 
it dont stop!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics larry!!! you dont even realize how far behind CO is as a whole until you go to vegas and jus look at their street cars, not even the full blown show cars!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> nice pics larry!!! you dont even realize how far behind CO is as a whole until you go to vegas and jus look at their street cars, not even the full blown show cars!!!


I'm in a 57 rag I don't know what the fuck you talking about LOL


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> I'm in a 57 rag I don't know what the fuck you talking about LOL


lol that statement ofcourse does not apply to everyone!!! it was nice seein' you guys up there!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> lol that statement ofcourse does not apply to everyone!!! it was nice seein' you guys up there!!!


hahaha you know I'm just booshitting i know exactly what you mean bro and ya nice seeing you and your team there


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> I'm in a 57 rag I don't know what the fuck you talking about LOL


Oh Larry cut the games!!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh Larry cut the games!!!!


oh bri bri


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> anything less than back bumper aint gonna do it!!! lol maybe not even that!!!
> 
> and we took chapo's cutty no trophy (ofcourse we already knew) couple of members got awards at our banquet, we brought back two full chrome suspensions (one engraved) not gbody either!!! one of my members picked up a car for next year & had a good ass time hangin' wit my MAJESTICS FAM!!! vacation is over!!!
> it dont stop!!!



Too much monies but thats coo man good to see everyone still steppin up their game i need to hurry and graduate so i can get a good job and catch up lol but as for the hoppers go i just might of opened my mouth too soon


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

This guy said what about him when I was taking pics of cars so I snapped one of him lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats all she wrote folks I posted those up for the homies that couldn't make it and TTT for the GOODTIMES show this saturday the 20th I didn't want to seem I was overshadowing that with a flood of pics.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Thats all she wrote folks I posted those up for the homies that couldn't make it and TTT for the GOODTIMES show this saturday the 20th I didn't want to seem I was overshadowing that with a flood of pics.


Thanks for the pics Larry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Thats all she wrote folks I posted those up for the homies that couldn't make it and TTT for the GOODTIMES show this saturday the 20th I didn't want to seem I was overshadowing that with a flood of pics.


Nice pics Larry...thanks brother!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

No problem on the pics im bummed im gonna miss the show


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wish these could be ready for the show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Wish these could be ready for the show.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Wish these could be ready for the show.


:thumbsup:
Very Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times 2nd Annual Season Shut Down show Tomorrow.Due to weather on the 6th it has been postponed to the 20th.Danny De La Paz (Chuco) will still be attending but unfortunately Roll'n Videos was booked for another show.On the bright side Wife-E Photography (Freelance photographer from Lowrider magazine) will be there.Lowrider Editor Joe Ray has already approved the Event to be published.Clean rides and hoppers will be looked at for individual spreads in the magazine as well.
Let's get those rides shined up and Rep colorado to the fullest !
We have over 100 trophies including 6 5 foot trophies and over 27 categories.Chuco will be taking pictures and signing autographs as the movie "Boulevard Nights" will be played on the big screen.Movie tickets will be givin with each entry as well as sold prior to showing.We have cash prizes for all hoppers as well.
If you have any questions,comments,or concerns please feel free to contact me or Aj Vigil for the bicycles.
Thanks and hope to see all of you out there on a nice 74 degree day !*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

everyone have fun, sounds like its gonna be a GOOD turn out. Wish i could make it.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

FUCK PUTING UP PICS OF VEGAS..... IF YOU MISSED IT YOU ASS OUT.. Just my opinion. Thats why Colorado is 10 years behind anyways. What some kats say are there show cars out here are fucking project cars out there to most clubs. Hell even the fucking big wheel as Donks put it down out there. ill be ready and showing next season. Fuck the Trophy Cuz i want the score card im making every club at every show we go to put it in writing so i can see and show who sucking whos dick. Play time is over boys Time to put the woman and kids to bed and go looking for supper....this is my last post till Cinco cuz i got work to do cuz she back in one state know...lol hope thats sparks a fire under someones ass see yall tomorrow or whenever


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> everyone have fun, sounds like its gonna be a GOOD turn out. Wish i could make it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Turd getting cleaned up for tomorrow*












*See everyone out there !*


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

U dont miss a beat with that turd shit Roy


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Dem sum big words jeff coming from someone who i never seen with a ride good luck with that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

give me a fucking break why all the talk just show up with a ride and represent plain and simple. watching too many trucha videos of people taking shit


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> give me a fucking break why all the talk just show up with a ride and represent plain and simple. watching too many trucha videos of people taking shit


Reel tok my ninja


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> FUCK PUTING UP PICS OF VEGAS..... IF YOU MISSED IT YOU ASS OUT.. Just my opinion. Thats why Colorado is 10 years behind anyways. What some kats say are there show cars out here are fucking project cars out there to most clubs. Hell even the fucking big wheel as Donks put it down out there. ill be ready and showing next season. Fuck the Trophy Cuz i want the score card im making every club at every show we go to put it in writing so i can see and show who sucking whos dick. Play time is over boys Time to put the woman and kids to bed and go looking for supper....this is my last post till Cinco cuz i got work to do cuz she back in one state know...lol hope thats sparks a fire under someones ass see yall tomorrow or whenever


So I have been in Vegas every year for the past four years. I couldn't make it since my wife lost her job in May, I felt like feeding my kids was more important then a fucking show.....so I appreciate the pics. I don't need Vegas to tell me how to build a car.

just my opinion


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Honestly i enjoyed the pics cuz i was at the show & didnt walk around once. lol!!! jus say'n!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Ur welcome fes hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Ur welcome fes hahaha


lol you seen me there... zombie status!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> lol you seen me there... zombie status!!!


I know huh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> lol


sup roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> sup roy!!!


Not much just got from underneath the ride.....Hated it

How you been Fes?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Daammmmn yall gettin a lil heated in here lol i personally like the pics too fez and gotta agree wit ceez i dont care how their cars are built im do me i aint gonna front im broke as fuck vegas wasnt even close to my range this year not even in the same world for me shit haha but good to see u motivated there jeffrey cant wait to see u talkin shit in person cuz u comin out hard on us


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> FUCK PUTING UP PICS OF VEGAS..... IF YOU MISSED IT YOU ASS OUT.. Just my opinion. Thats why Colorado is 10 years behind anyways. What some kats say are there show cars out here are fucking project cars out there to most clubs. Hell even the fucking big wheel as Donks put it down out there. ill be ready and showing next season. Fuck the Trophy Cuz i want the score card im making every club at every show we go to put it in writing so i can see and show who sucking whos dick. Play time is over boys Time to put the woman and kids to bed and go looking for supper....this is my last post till Cinco cuz i got work to do cuz she back in one state know...lol hope thats sparks a fire under someones ass see yall tomorrow or whenever


:uh:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

got that top for tha turd namasayin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 557176
> 
> 
> got that top for tha turd namasayin


Gonna look bad ass,Now paint some Dayton dishes Red :naughty:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Gonna look bad ass,Now paint some Dayton dishes Red :naughty:


more like china painted dishes lol got dat gangsta window too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> more like china painted dishes lol got dat gangsta window too


C'mon mayne...Daytons will clear the skirts better


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> C'mon mayne...Daytons will clear the skirts better


They dont clear my pockets right doe i dont got monies like jew


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

....right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> They dont clear my pockets right doe i dont got monies like jew


Doe....If jew had monies like me you'd be in debt bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Not much just got from underneath the ride.....Hated it
> 
> How you been Fes?


still recooperating...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Chuco gonna be charging for signatures and pictures?



BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Good Times 2nd Annual Season Shut Down show Tomorrow.Due to weather on the 6th it has been postponed to the 20th.Danny De La Paz (Chuco) will still be attending but unfortunately Roll'n Videos was booked for another show.On the bright side Wife-E Photography (Freelance photographer from Lowrider magazine) will be there.Lowrider Editor Joe Ray has already approved the Event to be published.Clean rides and hoppers will be looked at for individual spreads in the magazine as well.
> Let's get those rides shined up and Rep colorado to the fullest !
> We have over 100 trophies including 6 5 foot trophies and over 27 categories.Chuco will be taking pictures and signing autographs as the movie "Boulevard Nights" will be played on the big screen.Movie tickets will be givin with each entry as well as sold prior to showing.We have cash prizes for all hoppers as well.
> If you have any questions,comments,or concerns please feel free to contact me or Aj Vigil for the bicycles.
> Thanks and hope to see all of you out there on a nice 74 degree day !*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

updated flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Time to get up and get ready for the show. 
Hope to see everybody out today, maybe one of the last times you have this year to bring your ride out and kick it


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

viejitos headed out to show sounds like its gunna be a goodtime see yous there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Dem sum big words jeff coming from someone who i never seen with a ride good luck with that


lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

my deal fell threw want to trade my 87 LS working top convertible.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

some more


















extra rolling frame and chrome cross member contact me john 720-495-2911


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Where the pics of the show


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No kidding....? I would love to see them.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i only took a few from my phone before the show started of our line-up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well some pics are better than nothing thanx for posting them!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Well some pics are better than nothing thanx for posting them!


Izzy from City Wide posted alot on his Face Book page


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't do FB oh well


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> I don't do FB oh well


Me neither


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Face Book only takes 5 minutes to get and 90% of chit is on their nowdays


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I will get Izzy to post them in here real soon.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks to GT for putting on a great show to shut down the season. I wish I could have been there all day.


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the good show goodtimes bad ass rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

colo64imp said:


> thanks for the good show goodtimes bad ass rides


Thank you Bro for supporting


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thank you Bro for supporting


beat me to it:h5:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish i culd have made the show im still stuck in the damn hotel


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thank you Bro for supporting


I went by roy, you were busy with paper work inside the theater. or i would of hit you up.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> I went by roy, you were busy with paper work inside the theater. or i would of hit you up.


What up ruben


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> What up ruben


whats up larry, not much here


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> whats up larry, not much here


25 hours in the hotel gettin boned its kckden time now


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> 25 hours in the hotel gettin boned its kckden time now


making that held away. hopefully not too much work, be safe


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

good morning CO hope everyone has a good monday dont work to hard


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> good morning CO hope everyone has a good monday dont work to hard


thanks chip come get that seat chrome whenever!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> thanks chip come get that seat chrome whenever!!!


Thats mr chip to u hahah


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

But fashooo ill go get that soon and i might even bring a 12 pack lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> But fashooo ill go get that soon and i might even bring a 12 pack lol


nice but you dont have to!!! a bet is a bet!!!
lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW Thanks GT for a great show, we enjoyed ourselves!!! good way to end the year!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> I went by roy, you were busy with paper work inside the theater. or i would of hit you up.


Thanks for stopping by Rube,sorry i was busy bro.




fesboogie said:


> BTW Thanks GT for a great show, we enjoyed ourselves!!! good way to end the year!!!


Thanks and it could have been alot better.I guess you live and learn.Thanks for your support



curiousdos said:


> Thanks to GT for putting on a great show to shut down the season. I wish I could have been there all day.


Thanks for showing Chris and your support



Impala killer said:


> Wish i culd have made the show im still stuck in the damn hotel


We understand dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*.Just wanted to thank everyone for their support and participation in the show.There was a mishap although which we apologize for.Pierre Suranto from Unified car Club should have placed 1st in 50's and Dave Pareso from Lonely knights should have place 1st in his own Category.We truely apologize for the mistake Pierre and you will have your trophy soon.We recognize that it is more about the moment than the money and would just like to Thank You for your understanding.
Please recognize Pierre and his Beautiful 59 Impala which by far was the best Lowrider in the show.We appreciate your travel and hope the Lowrider cash award helped recover dues paid towards the trip*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Thanks for stopping by Rube,sorry i was busy bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres always a risk in changing the date on a show... but you guys threw a good show regardless!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the hospitality this weekend Good Timers....great show! 

For Josh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn Chuck for having his leg hang out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

At Jessica Ridgeway cruise on Sunday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

....thats all she wrote


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Ceasar!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nice pics Ceasar!


Thanks brother


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://photobucket.com/GOODTIMES_Season_Shutdown_Show_2012

here are pics from this past weekend show......


nice pics ceez.....


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://photobucket.com/Las_Vegas_Super_Show_2012

Vegas Super Show pics......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

nice pics guys, thanks ceez


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> nice but you dont have to!!! a bet is a bet!!!
> lol


O no the 12 pack is for pleasure (no ****)


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Nice pics Ceasar!


\
looks like you guys had a good show and I'm sorry I had to miss it but my work truck broke down and I needed to fix it because I was haveing to borrow a ride just to get to work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> \
> looks like you guys had a good show and I'm sorry I had to miss it but my work truck broke down and I needed to fix it because I was haveing to borrow a ride just to get to work


All Good Chrisladen.We understand.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


Colorado Majestics will support any event Colorado GT throws... real recognize real fuck the BS!!! 

SUP CO!!! Winter time no excuses next summer!!! lol

nice pics Cesar!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Colorado Majestics will support any event Colorado GT throws... real recognize real fuck the BS!!!
> 
> SUP CO!!! Winter time no excuses next summer!!! lol
> 
> nice pics Cesar!!!


Appreciate that Fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Colorado Majestics will support any event Colorado GT throws... real recognize real fuck the BS!!!
> 
> SUP CO!!! Winter time no excuses next summer!!! lol
> 
> nice pics Cesar!!!


Gracias papo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.



It was a great show...we always here to support when we can


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


 it was a nice show bro. a lot of people i talked to thought it got canceled sorry for spelling. so that might of been a issue for those not in the loop.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wut upper COLOWRADO?????


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


I am not sure what brings this up for you Roy but I think GT showed hard this season...in fact I am not sure of any shows that you didn't make it to. GT made it to more shows than CityWide but in my opinion (and thats all I have to offer is my opinion) nobody can expect every club to make it to every show. With how many shows that go on in Denver, Pueblo, Springs, Greeley, Alamosa etc... when would you have time for your own club? Don't get me wrong...CityWide tries to support everything in some form or fashion but without being together as our own club then what good are we to other clubs? And to be honest we (the Springs Chapter) struggled a little bit this Season. We too commit and promise to support as much as possible next year with more than the same eight cars...(THAT"S MY PROMISE). 
Sorry Roy...I didn't mean to crowd your comment or disrespect in any way but I felt that your comment matched CityWide Springs more than Colorado GT. You guys put it down this year in a big way. All the clubs did in my opinion. With that said, GT put on a GREAT show and shut the season down on a high note. I apologize for the lengthy post this morning, but I felt I needed to say something and most of you know that I rarely speak my mind on here.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> wut upper COLOWRADO?????


may'be next year brother!!! lol j/P homie!!! sup in the middle east?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> I am not sure what brings this up for you Roy but I think GT showed hard this season...in fact I am not sure of any shows that you didn't make it to. GT made it to more shows than CityWide but in my opinion (and thats all I have to offer is my opinion) nobody can expect every club to make it to every show. With how many shows that go on in Denver, Pueblo, Springs, Greeley, Alamosa etc... when would you have time for your own club? Don't get me wrong...CityWide tries to support everything in some form or fashion but without being together as our own club then what good are we to other clubs? And to be honest we (the Springs Chapter) struggled a little bit this Season. We too commit and promise to support as much as possible next year with more than the same eight cars...(THAT"S MY PROMISE).
> Sorry Roy...I didn't mean to crowd your comment or disrespect in any way but I felt that your comment matched CityWide Springs more than Colorado GT. You guys put it down this year in a big way. All the clubs did in my opinion. With that said, GT put on a GREAT show and shut the season down on a high note. I apologize for the lengthy post this morning, but I felt I needed to say something and most of you know that I rarely speak my mind on here.


I appreciate your thoughts as always Chris.
City Wide is looking better and better every year and the quality is always getting better.
Thanks for your support and kind words Big Chris !
Let's make 2013 a year to remember


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> may'be next year brother!!! lol j/P homie!!! sup in the middle east?


ooooohhhhh fes got jokes!!!! haha jk what up fes?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> I am not sure what brings this up for you Roy but I think GT showed hard this season...in fact I am not sure of any shows that you didn't make it to. GT made it to more shows than CityWide but in my opinion (and thats all I have to offer is my opinion) nobody can expect every club to make it to every show. With how many shows that go on in Denver, Pueblo, Springs, Greeley, Alamosa etc... when would you have time for your own club? Don't get me wrong...CityWide tries to support everything in some form or fashion but without being together as our own club then what good are we to other clubs? And to be honest we (the Springs Chapter) struggled a little bit this Season. We too commit and promise to support as much as possible next year with more than the same eight cars...(THAT"S MY PROMISE).
> Sorry Roy...I didn't mean to crowd your comment or disrespect in any way but I felt that your comment matched CityWide Springs more than Colorado GT. You guys put it down this year in a big way. All the clubs did in my opinion. With that said, GT put on a GREAT show and shut the season down on a high note. I apologize for the lengthy post this morning, but I felt I needed to say something and most of you know that I rarely speak my mind on here.




Well said bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


I thought u guys did good this year too bro if i must say so myself i wish RUTHLESS could of showed more cars at ur guys show:/ but theres always next year for both clubs and im sure u guys will come out strong i no our guys are gonna be pushin too but just cuz its off season dont mean we cant get together and drink some beers ill be hittin u guys up for sure


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

2013 impala killer takeover ma fukkas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> 2013 impala killer takeover ma fukkas


Jew aint takem over chit cept La Jewnta foo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Jew aint takem over chit cept La Jewnta foo


Everywhere especially springs 2013 the takeover get wit it or get hit wit it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Everywhere especially springs 2013 the takeover get wit it or get hit wit it


Lol you a foo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Lol you a foo


Keepin it reel now this is my last post till i get off work then i will resume to post more


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> We really appreciate all that came to the show and understand that to get support you have to give support.With that said we have had a really bad year as far as attending shows and will do whatever we can to go to more events to support more Clubs.Thanks again everyone and for those that didn't come we realize why.


MOSTHATED will try and do a better job getting to more events next year.There is only myself and Brian rolling MOSTHATED so will do what we can.I know Brian was at the GT show for a while.Thanks for all the support shown to us from all CO CLUBS.


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

thts pictures so clean bro it looks fake


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> may'be next year brother!!! lol j/P homie!!! sup in the middle east?



BWHAHAHAHA you got jokes......Its coo man at class right now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> :run:




Wifey does badazz work.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dukecityrider said:


>




So you want to trade me for my lac


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

61 for your lac!? Tough one!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> 61 for your lac!? Tough one!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Idk I think I would kept the Lac very hard choice!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> BWHAHAHAHA you got jokes......Its coo man at class right now


Lol I had to!!! im done now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> ooooohhhhh fes got jokes!!!! haha jk what up fes?


Sup Los!!! If you guys need a lil' help wit' the car let me know!!! Real talk!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Keepin it reel now this is my last post till i get off work then i will resume to post more


lmao!!! sup wit' Most Hated C.C.???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Time to put her back together and shine her up underneath!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> lmao!!! sup wit' Most Hated C.C.???


Nada bro they still my boys and wuldnt dream of joinin a different club im just doin me right now


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Impala killer said:


> Nada bro they still my boys and wuldnt dream of joinin a different club im just doin me right now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Wifey does badazz work.


:thumbsup:
Nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Nada bro they still my boys and wuldnt dream of joinin a different club im just doin me right now


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado from the Middle East!!!?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Nada bro they still my boys and wuldnt dream of joinin a different club im just doin me right now


:thumbsup: to you bro.thats stand up.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> :thumbsup: to you bro.thats stand up.


Thanx bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Los!!! If you guys need a lil' help wit' the car let me know!!! Real talk!!!


Just chillin bro tryin to get threw these next 3 weeks then ill get my license back and it will be time to get to work on my car also gonna find a lil part time job so i can catch up wit u ballers hoping to thow some shine on my undies too idk yet and ya for sure i think i found our lil problem wit the car so im fix that then if still no bumper checkin i might have to hit u up and see what u think


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

QVO CO NM PASSING BY SHOWING LOVE..... GT UP..... ROY YOUR KILLING EM GTIMER GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> QVO CO NM PASSING BY SHOWING LOVE..... GT UP..... ROY YOUR KILLING EM GTIMER GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM.....


Just trying to catch up to yous Big Dog.
Looking Good as always


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks brother. No need to try..... Your doing it big time brother No half stepping


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Just trying to catch up to yous Big Dog.
> Looking Good as always


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up CO hope yall have a good friday stay warm watch out for then no knowin how to drive ass people


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

what up Coloradouffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> QVO CO NM PASSING BY SHOWING LOVE..... GT UP..... ROY YOUR KILLING EM GTIMER GLAD WE ON THE SAME TEAM.....


Thats a badazz Cadi right there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie! !!


BigCeez said:


> Thats a badazz Cadi right there


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the Caddy bro! These Caddys are really growing on me!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> :wave:


Whats up Sean hows the weather down in texas? It sux here.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:
WHat's Up CO.....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD L Dawg?! I'm actually in Pueblo right now bRO and you sure right it sucks! I'll be here until next Sunday so hopefully it clears up so I can at least ride my bike one time, haha. So what's the word from the big LJ?!*



Impala killer said:


> Whats up Sean hows the weather down in texas? It sux here.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *What's GOOD L Dawg?! I'm actually in Pueblo right now bRO and you sure right it sucks! I'll be here until next Sunday so hopefully it clears up so I can at least ride my bike one time, haha. So what's the word from the big LJ?!*


I'd take that bike to texas and ride everyday. Nothing goin on down here at all bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good rest of the weekend CO.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll still be king of the tri-5 rags Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I'll still be king of the tri-5 rags Roy


Where did that come from fawker? :dunno:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Where did that come from fawker? :dunno:


Dont play dumb lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was probably someone just f'n around.Probably you


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Was probably someone just f'n around.Probably you


Lmao naww i dont fuck with facebook


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Lmao naww i dont fuck with facebook


I meant the person that texted me


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Text u about what


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

About a trade, probably was someone's homie or work buddy with a Stockton Area Code.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

How u know it was booshit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't know but I think it might be.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Goodluck with that so what year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Goodluck with that so what year


I aint feeding too mush into it....It's a 7


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up COLOWRADO just passing thru..............:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I aint feeding too mush into it....It's a 7


Im gonna have to get me a heliciopter so no one can keep up lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Im gonna have to get me a heliciopter so no one can keep up lol


lol...chit bro if it is real I'd probably just slang it off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Ricky


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> lol...chit bro if it is real I'd probably just slang it off


It wuld up ur cash for sure I think there crazy if they do no offense


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> It wuld up ur cash for sure I think there crazy if they do no offense


I hear ya that's why I think it's a bullchitter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone did trade me a 63 impala for a Luxury Sport though....So,ya never know


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> I hear ya that's why I think it's a bullchitter


maybe its the 7 with hot tub in it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> maybe its the 7 with hot tub in it


Dat b a choptop lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol...I cans only wish


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright whoever is fawkin with me with the texts about the 57 Rag,it was fun....You got me.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Lets see the pix i know u got sum


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Lets see the pix i know u got sum


It was jew....Bastard


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

No it wasnt if it was I wuldnt be askin for pix I'd post em lol still culd be the real deal


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Dat b a choptop lol


Then you guys will have matching cars



















































Just jk bRO


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwahahaha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Bwahahaha


where you been I haven't seen you out cruisin the rag lately


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> No it wasnt if it was I wuldnt be askin for pix I'd post em lol still culd be the real deal


Did jew get my text of the pics?
I figured you of all people would probably know the car


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> where you been I haven't seen you out cruisin the rag lately


Workin bro thats about it I havent sern u in a whilr


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Did jew get my text of the pics?
> I figured you of all people would probably know the car


No 719-468-5828


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

sent


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Workin bro thats about it I havent sern u in a whilr


I've just been workin also bRO


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I've just been workin also bRO


Ya it sux no time to chill it seems like


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew ever seen it before?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Jew ever seen it before?


The only one I seen that color a dude was sellin on here for his dad someone bought it then he was sellin it cuz it was a conversion i called on one that color dude wanted like 50 and wuldnt take a penny less sounded like an old white dude not into lowriders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> The only one I seen that color a dude was sellin on here for his dad someone bought it then he was sellin it cuz it was a conversion i called on one that color dude wanted like 50 and wuldnt take a penny less sounded like an old white dude not into lowriders


In some pics it looks like there are lowrider sreads on the walls.Trying to find out now who owns it and if they are trying to scam me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

spreads*


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> In some pics it looks like there are lowrider sreads on the walls.Trying to find out now who owns it and if they are trying to scam me


Face to face swap no way to scam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Face to face swap no way to scam


It was a stolen car


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> It was a stolen car


How did u find that out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> How did u find that out


I has fwiends


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

id take a hot 57'...just sayin:biggrin:

what up Roy and Larry:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> id take a hot 57'...just sayin:biggrin:
> 
> what up Roy and Larry:wave:


If i knew someone selling a basket case for the title and vin I would too......Nah I can't see me losing a ride on stupidity


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Whats up josh


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> In some pics it looks like there are lowrider sreads on the walls.Trying to find out now who owns it and if they are trying to scam me


i was going to trade my monte to a guy in s d cali he text me all happy his linc plus 10 gs.its light blue og.had 4 pics he sent me.sounds like the same pics and all!lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Congrats again Pierre on the First place in the 50's category and overall best lowrider.We apologize for the mishap and will have your trophy to you asap.Thanks again for the support,understanding,and dedication to the Lifestyle.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado?


:wave: How much longer you got in that sand box?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:



BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Congrats again Pierre on the First place in the 50's category and overall best lowrider.We apologize for the mishap and will have your trophy to you asap.Thanks again for the support,understanding,and dedication to the Lifestyle.*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anson what's good big dog? Justa little bit longer!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Los!!! CO!!!


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Congrats again Pierre on the First place in the 50's category and overall best lowrider.We apologize for the mishap and will have your trophy to you asap.Thanks again for the support,understanding,and dedication to the Lifestyle.*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

happy halloween colorado


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

just got off the phone with the transport company new toy will be here tomorrow!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> just got off the phone with the transport company new toy will be here tomorrow!


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> just got off the phone with the transport company new toy will be here tomorrow!



YEA BUDDY!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> just got off the phone with the transport company new toy will be here tomorrow!


Pics or it didnt happen ...you know the rules.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah! Post some pics!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hell yeah! Post some pics!!!!


Dont you sleep ?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Pics or it didnt happen ...you know the rules.


pics of it on the bumper real soon


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sleep whats that?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Los!!! CO!!!


Chillin homie tryin to recover u no


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What up ricky u almost ready to come back


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Sleep whats that?


Thats what i say


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Any body need any parts i will be headed up to Denver tomorrow ! Hit me up if u need motors cylinders gears or anything else 
505-927-3332 PJ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> pics of it on the bumper real soon


:thumbsup:



Crash1964 said:


> Sleep whats that?


Lol...you sound like me now.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/3378225137.html


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I swear when I get back home I am goin to sleep a whole month lol!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/3378225137.html


hmmm...those could fit my Yukon.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I swear when I get back home I am goin to sleep a whole month lol!


Shoot...you wont have time between rolling in the ace and eating Carne Asada....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! cool Mike can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up ricky u almost ready to come back



I'm always ready to come back lol....I will be home around Jan 15th pimpin you ready to do some work to "SKY'S DA LIMIT"


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

you already know just give me the word:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> hmmm...those could fit my Yukon.....


Yes


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> hmmm...those could fit my Yukon.....


$600


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1961-Chevy-Impala-2-door-bubble-top-62-project-/300805896367


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> $600



I will call you tomorrow. Stuck at work right now until 7am


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


coo, rockin the signiture cigar


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> coo, rockin the signiture cigar


1st thing he asked me for was a lighter lol!!! the cigar had some kind of iced out ring around it, shit was tight!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

so Fes did you sign with Death Row ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> so Fes did you sign with Death Row ?


we still workin' it out!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Suge damn! Crazy nice pic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Wow! Suge damn! Crazy nice pic!!!


lol yeah thanks!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

damm thats cool


fesboogie said:


> Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> damm thats cool


yeah not whut I was expecting when I woke up this morning lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> so Fes did you sign with Death Row ?


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> so Fes did you sign with Death Row ?


what's up bro how have you been feelin


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

U shuld of asked about when he (suge) got knocked da fuck out or who killed pac


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


Dam u knw sug is havin it hard when hes ridin tha RTD lol


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> I will call you tomorrow. Stuck at work right now until 7am


Cool.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up bro how have you been feelin


doing good covering learning to walk like a normal person is harder than you think .knee surgery sucks but its not stopping me from being at a wrestling tournament here in Denver . ill be back to work soon


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

DAM SHE TURNING INTO A SEXY BITCH!SHES GOT HER NEW SHOES ON RACK IN STALLED AND TOP JUST ABOUT DONE. GOT COLOR PICKED OUT INT PICKED OUT AND A CRAZY TOP IS GOING ON HER!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 564405
> DAM SHE TURNING INTO A SEXY BITCH!SHES GOT HER NEW SHOES ON RACK IN STALLED AND TOP JUST ABOUT DONE. GOT COLOR PICKED OUT INT PICKED OUT AND A CRAZY TOP IS GOING ON HER!


Dont put a clear top lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> doing good covering learning to walk like a normal person is harder than you think .knee surgery sucks but its not stopping me from being at a wrestling tournament here in Denver . ill be back to work soon


Hope u get well Ivan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> U shuld of asked about when he (suge) got knocked da fuck out or who killed pac


shit... no way of puttin that in a nice way!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> Dam u knw sug is havin it hard when hes ridin tha RTD lol


he wasn't ridin the rtd but that would've been hilarious!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> doing good covering learning to walk like a normal person is harder than you think .knee surgery sucks but its not stopping me from being at a wrestling tournament here in Denver . ill be back to work soon


come to pueblo tonight


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 564405
> DAM SHE TURNING INTO A SEXY BITCH!SHES GOT HER NEW SHOES ON RACK IN STALLED AND TOP JUST ABOUT DONE. GOT COLOR PICKED OUT INT PICKED OUT AND A CRAZY TOP IS GOING ON HER!


looks real good big daddy gonna be a nice ride


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Dont put a clear top lol


fool clear tops are on point you can see your whole interior but looks really good in the rain you should put one on yor ride


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


wat up fes are u a rapper? and if so were can i check out some of your music


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> wat up fes are u a rapper? and if so were can i check out some of your music


sup phillipa!!! nah we jus b.s.'n on the rapper shit!!! im a bonafide ryder/ hopper!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

plague said:


> fool clear tops are on point you can see your whole interior but looks really good in the rain you should put one on yor ride


Boi stopppp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!! sup CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Dont put a clear top lol


DID I SAY IT OUT LOUD :shh: LOL IT WONT BE A FULL CLEAR BUT 90%.AND A GLASS BACK WINDOW GOTTA BE CAREFUL DONT WANT TO BREAK IT


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

KILLER HOW YOU KNOW EVERY THING:dunno::h5:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

plague said:


> fool clear tops are on point you can see your whole interior but looks really good in the rain you should put one on yor ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What were you guys doing. Nice sweater vest 



fesboogie said:


> Big Fes & Big Suge in Denver today!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> sup phillipa!!! nah we jus b.s.'n on the rapper shit!!! im a bonafide ryder/* chipper!!*!


fixed


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> KILLER HOW YOU KNOW EVERY THING:dunno::h5:


I can read minds


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> come to pueblo tonight


on my way back Home i have my buddy and his boy also im wore out the thing lasts more than a car show and yelling and coaching drained my ass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

It aint no Suge Knight but rapper Lil Flip with the Cadi


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From Lil Flip Video Shoot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell that Bish to get his choe off yer chit Bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Dont put a clear top lol


*X2...Please don't*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No Co lookin GOOD


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> From Lil Flip Video Shoot



Big ups ceez


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad ass homie clean ass lac


raiderhater719 said:


> Big ups ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lil flip was the shit, cant believe he fell off so hard, i had met him years ago at the c. springs airport!!! nice cesar!!!

sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cees nice pics homie! I enjoyed looking at them! It looks like the weather is holding up bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks every one....Co on the come up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Cees nice pics homie! I enjoyed looking at them! It looks like the weather is holding up bro.


Yessir


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lil flip was the shit, cant believe he fell off so hard, i had met him years ago at the c. springs airport!!! nice cesar!!!
> 
> sup CO!!!


yea....he was a cool cat


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bad ass homie clean ass lac


Thanks brother....I gotta catch up to you


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Up


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *X2...Please don't*


IT WILL BE DIFFERENT NOT ALL CLEAR BUT A LOT. LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks Gud to me homie! !!!! Keep doing the dam thing!!!!!!!


BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother....I gotta catch up to you


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup phillipa!!! nah we jus b.s.'n on the rapper shit!!! im a bonafide CHIPPER !!!


*FIXED* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *FIXED* :biggrin:


lol you don't miss shit chip!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks Wife-E for the pic!!! 

look at the chains barely locked up still kill'n it!!! lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> *FIXED* :biggrin:


Didnt i already fix that one lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well yes yes i did on the last page lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> fixed


lol!!! I missed that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lookin for a trunk lid for a 62 continental, hit me up if you got any leads please


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> lookin for a trunk lid for a 62 continental, hit me up if you got any leads please


aww shit new ride josh???


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Nah not mine, little homie at works but its a clean ridefor sure


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Nah not mine, little homie at works but its a clean ridefor sure


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

WEED IS LEGAL!!!!! Ohh shit!!! I'm moving here next week!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?!! Counting down the days!!!! Congrats Cees!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?!! Counting down the days!!!! Congrats Cees!


Thank you brother


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks Wife-E for the pic!!!
> 
> look at the chains barely locked up still kill'n it!!! lol


GET THE DEAD BODYS OFF THE TRUNK...LOL:burn:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> GET THE DEAD BODYS OFF THE TRUNK...LOL:burn:


lol you should know john!!! your famous line now is biting you in the ass!!! you guys have a couple of cemetaries in the elco!!!


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :worship:


All that work and they have a sick holding up the trunk .


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

jstplynya said:


> All that work and they have a sick holding up the trunk .


If thats your regal in your avatar I wuld keep that to myself he'd close that trunk and roll all over you locked up LOL


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody got a line on accumax solenoids?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Like these ?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

All noids are the same


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

get with joe from lawless he has the best prices 


lacwood said:


> anybody got a line on accumax solenoids?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COLOWRADO......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> anybody got a line on accumax solenoids?


You cn go to a parts store and tell them you need a starter soldenoid for a 78 balzer they run about 10-12 dollars I think it is and they are the same thing...or accumax is good to


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> get with joe from lawless he has the best prices



:thumbsup: What up richie rich


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Like these ?


yep like those, i can get them for pretty cheap through work but thought id give those a shot since people seem to prefer the brand


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> yep like those, i can get them for pretty cheap through work but thought id give those a shot since people seem to prefer the brand



Well, if you are ever in Denver and you need one...let me know


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

wuuuzzz uuuppp co.:naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Well, if you are ever in Denver and you need one...let me know


coo. i got about 20 of em in my garage but my son went ahead and mixed the pile of good ones with the bad ones trying to help me clean my garage :happysad: and now i need one....go figure, easy fix but my back hates workin in da trunk lately


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> If thats your regal in your avatar I wuld keep that to myself he'd close that trunk and roll all over you locked up LOL


:roflmao::h5::run:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

lacwood said:


> coo. i got about 20 of em in my garage but my son went ahead and mixed the pile of good ones with the bad ones trying to help me clean my garage :happysad: and now i need one....go figure, easy fix but my back hates workin in da trunk lately


i got like 30 lol but when i had a job i was too lazy to see which ones were blown so i just changed all 4 when one would blow and thats my daily and im swich happy...not a good combo:facepalm:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG CO


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> If thats your regal in your avatar I wuld keep that to myself he'd close that trunk and roll all over you locked up LOL


He wont roll shit. He don't even drive that. I mob the shit out of mine. Haha


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

jstplynya said:


> He wont roll shit. He don't even drive that. I mob the shit out of mine. Haha


Ya he can drive it if he chose to then all the stick holdin up the trunk wuld get laid to rest haha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> All that work and they have a sick holding up the trunk .


Sup bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Ya he can drive it if he chose to then all the stick holdin up the trunk wuld get laid to rest haha


I know whut your say'n Larry but wit a car like that you figure they would've engraved a rod or somethin' to hold up the trunk!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO whuts happenin'!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up colorado?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I know whut your say'n Larry but wit a car like that you figure they would've engraved a rod or somethin' to hold up the trunk!!! lol!!!


Cant say i dont agree lol but still the car speaks for itself and i hardly noticed the stick


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Cant say i dont agree lol but still the car speaks for itself and i hardly noticed the stick


true!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> I know whut your say'n Larry but wit a car like that you figure they would've engraved a rod or somethin' to hold up the trunk!!! lol!!!


Oh coming from a dude with no windows dash or interior u have some nerve fes lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup ppl:facepalm:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pueblo Rollerz lookin good in the magazine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Pueblo Rollerz lookin good in the magazine


Yessir...congrats Angel and Rollerz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Oh coming from a dude with no windows dash or interior u have some nerve fes lol


Im not indoors at the Vegas Super Show... Im outside in the pit wit' that!!! not sure why you working wit' emotions about that gbody... lol!!! shit is tight nobody denying that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Pueblo Rollerz lookin good in the magazine


x2 good look!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

Big healthy 8 week old bluenose pits for sale hit me up ill send pics to whoevers interested


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Im not indoors at the Vegas Super Show... Im outside in the pit wit' that!!! not sure why you working wit' emotions about that gbody... lol!!! shit is tight nobody denying that!!!


Waz up fes... The car is tight dont get me wrong.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> Im not indoors at the Vegas Super Show... Im outside in the pit wit' that!!! not sure why you working wit' emotions about that gbody... lol!!! shit is tight nobody denying that!!!


Theres cars in the pit with full chrome undercarriage and all that but honestly Fes I'm just looking to argue a little I'm just messin brah


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Did you guys see Skim Sold white trash and two other project rides to buy a vert 57??


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> Ya he can drive it if he chose to then all the stick holdin up the trunk wuld get laid to rest haha


The car is tight and killing it but its vegas and you have a stick holding your trunk. We all know he could have did something better


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont nit pick a car if my car isnt better or comparable thats just me


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> I dont nit pick a car if my car isnt better or comparable thats just me


I get what your saying. I just hate when people take short cuts on a car that is tight.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> Waz up fes... The car is tight dont get me wrong.


chill'n at work & its definitely tight... looked at the thang for like 5 minutes straight in Vegas even though I was still "white boy wasted" from the evening before!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Theres cars in the pit with full chrome undercarriage and all that but honestly Fes I'm just looking to argue a little I'm just messin brah


don't worry there will be hoppers in CO wit' full chrome too... atleast one!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> I dont nit pick a car if my car isnt better or comparable thats just me


not nit picking the car... jus the broom stick holdin the trunk... CAR IS BANANAS!!! THE BROOM STICK ISN'T!!! LOL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Did you guys see Skim Sold white trash and two other project rides to buy a vert 57??


thought it was white trash and his 63 hardtop??? but the 57 vert is clean regardless!!!


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> chill'n at work & its definitely tight... looked at the thang for like 5 minutes straight in Vegas even though I was still "white boy wasted" from the evening before!!!


Haha...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> don't worry there will be hoppers in CO wit' full chrome too... atleast one!!! lol


Coo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado ? !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Que pajo cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Que pajo cesar!!!


Aqui nomas trabajando como un animal..ya tu sabes....whats good papo?! When are you guys coming up to Denver so I can take you guys salsa dancing


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Aqui nomas trabajando como un animal..ya tu sabes....whats good papo?! When are you guys coming up to Denver so I can take you guys salsa dancing


hno: and than get naked and wrestle lol
:rimshot:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> hno: and than get naked and wrestle lol
> :rimshot:


One of these days, someone is going to take me up on that offer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Aqui nomas trabajando como un animal..ya tu sabes....whats good papo?! When are you guys coming up to Denver so I can take you guys salsa dancing


all my saturdays are open now, lets make it a plan!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP CO!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the homies


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up colowrado just headin out 3 hydraulics installs busy last 3 days i love the low life


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> One of these days, someone is going to take me up on that offer


Then youd be like oh fuck lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> don't worry there will be hoppers in CO wit' full chrome too... atleast one!!! lol


O no lol there will be more then one count on that


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> One of these days, someone is going to take me up on that offer


:uh: I told you, you could have the monte for a 3 round battle and a lunch at IN n OUT and wut do you do?? Go and buy a caddy!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anson what's good man? Not much here just counting down the days bro! When are you coming out or back to Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> O no lol there will be more then one count on that


thats whut i like to hear bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CO on the move!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hell yea we are cant wait to see ur impala out there wit new undies (no hom)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hell yea we are cant wait to see ur impala out there wit new undies (no hom)


me neither!!! lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Then youd be like oh fuck lol



:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> :uh: I told you, you could have the monte for a 3 round battle and a lunch at IN n OUT and wut do you do?? Go and buy a caddy!! :thumbsdown:


LOL...you used the term No **** when you offered so it showed me you werent serious


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

GOT BAD NEWS EARLY THIS MORNING MIKE GOMEZ AKA "MIKEGDENVER" LOST HIS BROTHER DAVID IN A SENSELESS ACT OF VIOLENCE.WOULD LIKE TO ASK EVERYONE TO PASS SOME PRAYERS TO MIKE AND THE FAMILY.REST IN PIECE DAVID:angel:THANK YOU GUYS.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

bighomie68 said:


> GOT BAD NEWS EARLY THIS MORNING MIKE GOMEZ AKA "MIKEGDENVER" LOST HIS BROTHER DAVID IN A SENSELESS ACT OF VIOLENCE.WOULD LIKE TO ASK EVERYONE TO PASS SOME PRAYERS TO MIKE AND THE FAMILY.REST IN PIECE DAVID:angel:THANK YOU GUYS.


sorry to hear that bro, my condolences


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your brother mike....Prayers be with you and your family in your time of need


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> GOT BAD NEWS EARLY THIS MORNING MIKE GOMEZ AKA "MIKEGDENVER" LOST HIS BROTHER DAVID IN A SENSELESS ACT OF VIOLENCE.WOULD LIKE TO ASK EVERYONE TO PASS SOME PRAYERS TO MIKE AND THE FAMILY.REST IN PIECE DAVID:angel:THANK YOU GUYS.


I am so sorry for your loss Mike.
If there is anything I can do,don't hesitate to let me know Bro.
God Bless you and yours.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fawkin LIL is dead lately. :banghead:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Fawkin LIL is dead lately. :banghead:


:yessad:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Fawkin LIL is dead lately. :banghead:


I got a call and was told to quit fighting with people so Im trying to lay low lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I got a call and was told to quit fighting with people so Im trying to lay low lol


Huh?
For reals?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I got a call and was told to quit fighting with people so Im trying to lay low lol


hahahahaaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Huh?
> For reals?


whats crazy i messed up and hit the first page of this topic is something to read all the way from 06 i was just moving there reading what u were saying time goes quick


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FOR SALE 1300 77 CADDI COUPE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:angel:RIP:angel:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> :angel:RIP:angel:


 wat up homie wats good in the hood. mike just wanted to send my condolences bro hit me up if u need anything.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew COlowRADO¿¿


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

where you at in CO homie


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 567809
> FOR SALE 1300 77 CADDI COUPE


 where you at in colo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Huh?
> For reals?


Ya I'll be cool I need to chill out


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

bigsneezy1959 said:


> where you at in colo


Greeley


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Good morning why golly I hope everyone has a wonderful day in the nieghborhood.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Good morning why golly I hope everyone has a wonderful day in the nieghborhood.


If everyone has a good car like yous we might.What up Big Larry :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> If everyone has a good car like yous we might.What up Big Larry :wave:


Not much Roy just heading to work how you been


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Not much Roy just heading to work how you been


That's great hope yous and the Family are well and in best of health
I Been Good bro besides having to buy chit all the time for my Turd :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got any JL Audio 13.5 subs?Either W3's or W7's will work.
HMU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat up homie wats good in the hood. mike just wanted to send my condolences bro hit me up if u need anything.


Sup Eric & CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

got a couple Roll'n vol. 25's left if anyone wants one!!! I'll give you a special holiday price lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HMU!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> HMU!!!


When is Jamal gonna shoot you more vids?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> That's great hope yous and the Family are well and in best of health
> I Been Good bro besides having to buy chit all the time for my Turd :banghead:


Im workin on mine also


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So lonely in the garage































:run:










I had to take my girl out


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin good Roy.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I been wanting to cruise mine but all work no play right now


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks nice Roy! Big ups! Still looking for another ride and selling the ride?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good minus the top which I already have a new one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Lookin good Roy.


Thanks Brian



Impala killer said:


> I been wanting to cruise mine but all work no play right now


Work is soo overrated



Crash1964 said:


> Looks nice Roy! Big ups! Still looking for another ride and selling the ride?


Imma keep her for awhile Javier



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 568691


:worship:



Impala killer said:


> Looks good minus the top which I already have a new one


Liks a boss


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup work is pure faggotry but it paid for my ride so it has some perks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Yup work is pure faggotry but it paid for my ride so it has some perks


lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

for all you haters talkin shit about my twilight post on fackbook... first of all i know u ass holes wont belive me but... it was purely for the girls since the post already had 3 girls hit me up so hate on it bitches...im bout to be :boink:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> for all you haters talkin shit about my twilight post on fackbook... first of all i know u ass holes wont belive me but... it was purely for the girls since the post already had 3 girls hit me up so hate on it bitches...im bout to be :boink:


Don't believe you bro, LOL jk!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Roy! I really can't wait to get home and see my Ace in the garage!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hell yeah Roy! I really can't wait to get home and see my Ace in the garage!


I bet!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> for all you haters talkin shit about my twilight post on fackbook... first of all i know u ass holes wont belive me but... it was purely for the girls since the post already had 3 girls hit me up so hate on it bitches...im bout to be :boink:


What da hell is Twilight?

A night light?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup BIG CO :inout:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> What da hell is Twilight?
> 
> A night light?


My niece likes that shit its some vampires and wolves with makeup on lookin like they gonna suck more than blood its super ghey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> My niece likes that shit its some vampires and wolves with makeup on lookin like they gonna suck more than blood its super ghey



oooh ok .............. :uh: Hope you alright Los


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yall dont gotta believe me i do not care lol but roy idk i just no it has to do wit a vampire and bitches love that shit lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> When is Jamal gonna shoot you more vids?


I got some right now but if I dont get rid of them im sendin' them back to him!!! lol and your shirt is on the way I believe!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Its gay on the real so if bitches liked to go to gay bars wuld u roll? Honest question bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> for all you haters talkin shit about my twilight post on fackbook... first of all i know u ass holes wont belive me but... it was purely for the girls since the post already had 3 girls hit me up so hate on it bitches...im bout to be :boink:


all I can say whether people like it or not you dont watch tv or get out your house if you dont know whut twilight is and yeah that shit is gay but the females do dig it!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup BIG CO :inout:


sup faM and CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I got some right now but if I dont get rid of them im sendin' them back to him!!! *lol and your shirt is on the way I believe*!!!



 ....I was gonna ask jew to tell him to throw it in with the next shipment


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bitches like teh Gay chit I hear :dunno:



Been marrieds too long :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pole or not


No G-Body is coming close to this in a very long Time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They was down to the wire busting that out too.I bet that pole is an actuated trunk by now.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> Pole or not
> 
> 
> No G-Body is coming close to this in a very long Time.


Lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

O god dammmmit lol no i wouldnt go to no *** bar fucker no need to worry mr roy and fes!!!! Thank u!!!!! Hell yes bitches love that shit idgaf what yall say lmao!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Its gay on the real so if bitches liked to go to gay bars wuld u roll? Honest question bro


Been there done that , remember Vegas Hahaha!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Aww shit i dont even wanna no...dont ruin it for me been wanting to go to vegas since i was like 7 for the show


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Been there done that , remember Vegas Hahaha!


That was cray


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Aww shit i dont even wanna no...dont ruin it for me been wanting to go to vegas since i was like 7 for the show


LOL yeah you don't want to know this so called "faggotry" but the show was dope!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahahahaha f'n Roy!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pole or not
> 
> 
> No G-Body is coming close to this in a very long Time.


aint too many cars period fuckin wit that... jus say'n!!! lol!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
CHANGING MINDZ Impala killer
What's up Larry?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Big congrats goes out to the club brother Chuck who will be featured in the next issue of Impalas Magazine...they just released this teaser out on FB today so keep an eye out.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> CHANGING MINDZ Impala killer
> What's up Larry?


How u been bro


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Big congrats goes out to the club brother Chuck who will be featured in the next issue of Impalas Magazine...they just released this teaser out on FB today so keep an eye out.


Looks good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Looks good


:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

U still workin nights huh.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to say whats up:wave:

haven't been up here in a few days so I'm sorry I"m late on this sorry to hear about your loss Mike:angel:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> U still workin nights huh.


Yessir....its starting to wear on me...how have you been Larry?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Big congrats goes out to the club brother Chuck who will be featured in the next issue of Impalas Magazine...they just released this teaser out on FB today so keep an eye out.


Congrats Chuckles


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....its starting to wear on me...how have you been Larry?


Ya it gets rough Ive been good I guess I cant complain


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! CONGRATS CHUCK & CEEZ!!!

ROY PACKAGE IS ON THE WAY AS OF YESTERDAY!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! CONGRATS CHUCK & CEEZ!!!
> 
> ROY PACKAGE IS ON THE WAY AS OF YESTERDAY!!! LOL!!!


Too many nicest...Thanks Fes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

DAMN CHUCK! I have loved your 65 since I first seen it! Big ups on your spread! Thanx for postin them Cees!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too many nicest...Thanks Fes


its all good brotha!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> DAMN CHUCK! I have loved your 65 since I first seen it! Big ups on your spread! Thanx for postin them Cees!



Whats good bro....home coming right around the corner boo!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

slowly but Shirley shes coming around:naughty:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

thank you buma for coming by the shop and wiring her up!:h5:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Wheres the pics of her on the bumper?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Cee! I just can't wait to open my garage lol! The days are counting down!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

ITS NOT A HOPPER ITS RIDER BRA.:naughty:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> ITS NOT A HOPPER ITS RIDER BRA.:naughty:


The best kind


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> The best kind


10-4 MR.KILLER FOR ME THE STREETS ARE ALWAYS FIRST!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

:fool2:BUTT SHOT.HOPEFULY SHE COMES OUT THE WAY I PICTURE IT.:x:UNDIES NEXT YEAR.:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 569571
> :fool2:BUTT SHOT.HOPEFULY SHE COMES OUT THE WAY I PICTURE IT.:x:UNDIES NEXT YEAR.:wow:


Too many monies


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

I MIGHT HAVE EXTRA MONIES NOW THAT HOSTESS IS GOING OUT OF BIZ......:tears:.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> I MIGHT HAVE EXTRA MONIES NOW THAT HOSTESS IS GOING OUT OF BIZ......:tears:.......


You're foolio for that one
:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin good bighomie!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Lookin good bighomie!


We need to drink lol


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Lookin good bighomie!


THANK YOU BRO
:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> We need to drink lol


Heard that my friend but your work gets in our way... LOL


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

yo any one got dericks # from Gt (roy maybe).


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> yo any one got dericks # from Gt (roy maybe).


321-8304


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

LITTLE DEBBIE'S THE BIG DAWG NOW.:yes:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Heard that my friend but your work gets in our way... LOL


Thats it Im quittin can I sleep on your couch


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hell yeah Cee! I just can't wait to open my garage lol! The days are counting down!


Yessir!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 569571
> :fool2:BUTT SHOT.HOPEFULY SHE COMES OUT THE WAY I PICTURE IT.:x:UNDIES NEXT YEAR.:wow:



Cant wait to see you topless next summer!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Thats it Im quittin can I sleep on your couch


Well we may have to find a different place because I'm quitting too LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Well we may have to find a different place because I'm quitting too LOL


Yous guys can't be stealing my game plan :twak:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous guys can't be stealing my game plan :twak:


Hahahaha Ooops!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Well we may have to find a different place because I'm quitting too LOL


Fuck ya lets drink


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous guys can't be stealing my game plan :twak:


You didnt invent laziness ur just good at it j/k Roy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got off work whadda it do Colorado? Has it been getting cold yet? Hopefully it's not to bad for home coming!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Just got off work whadda it do Colorado? Has it been getting cold yet? Hopefully it's not to bad for home coming!


Its freezing at night but in the 50s during the day...im still driving the Cadi around in this weather, just as long as it doesnt snow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably have a foot of snow knowing my luck! Maybe I can put a plow on the ACE lol!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

THANK YOU FES AND THE BIG M FOR STOPPING BY AND SUPPORTING THE TURKEY DRIVE.:h5:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Roy check out the 58 rag scam 21k in the for sale topic. I guess that guy with the 57 rag was offering that stolen vert to a bunch of people but requesting it be picked up with an enclosed trailer I guess he got busted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Hey Roy check out the 58 rag scam 21k in the for sale topic. I guess that guy with the 57 rag was offering that stolen vert to a bunch of people but requesting it be picked up with an enclosed trailer I guess he got busted


Good.Motherfucker was trying to off it to a bunch of fools.I knew it was a scam. :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish it wasn't though....:facepalm:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good.Motherfucker was trying to off it to a bunch of fools.I knew it was a scam. :happysad:


It was only 2 towns away from where it was stolen from I wonder how he thought he'd get away with it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> It was only 2 towns away from where it was stolen from I wonder how he thought he'd get away with it.



lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> THANK YOU FES AND THE BIG M FOR STOPPING BY AND SUPPORTING THE TURKEY DRIVE.:h5:


anytime bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is that vert Monte a real LS or is it a conversion


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> New ride! [HR][/HR]


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah man will do! Anyone know where I can get some new tires, adapters, or KO's?


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> I need a set of dayton adapters and knock offs all chrome bow tie, or stamped dayton. please let me know.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I wish it wasn't though....:facepalm:


 thats why he wanted the enclosed trailer he figured it would go out of state and knowbody would question it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> thats why he wanted the enclosed trailer he figured it would go out of state and knowbody would question it


Ya until they ran the vin Im sure he didnt have a title


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Is that vert Monte a real LS or is it a conversion


call me bro!!! aint got yo # anymore!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Is that vert Monte a real LS or is it a conversion


CONVERSION.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> sup CO!!!


What's good Fes.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone know of a 70-72 monte carlo parts car out there?????


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> View attachment 567809
> FOR SALE 1300 77 CADDI COUPE


Cadi still for sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone know of a 70-72 monte carlo parts car out there?????


dixiemontecarlo.com


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Is that vert Monte a real LS or is it a conversion


SHIT MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU MEANT THE TOP.LOL THE MONTE IS A REAL 87 LS MONTE CARLO.THE TOP IS A CONVERSION .LMFAO :facepalm:MY BAD.


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

big TY checking in sup Co:run:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

65 ave said:


> Cadi still for sale?


Still got it bro


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Sup Colorado


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> Sup Colorado


Sup pjay hows them projects comin along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What's good Fes.


jus workin'!!! how you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Sup Colorado


sup chip!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> jus workin'!!! how you been?


Been good bro work and sleep LOL


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup l.i.l homies, sup big fes, lil manny, wats good any one no where i can get sum rear speres for a 93 fleetwood.:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Been good bro work and sleep LOL


yessur but its been more work than sleep for me...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup l.i.l homies, sup big fes, lil manny, wats good any one no where i can get sum rear speres for a 93 fleetwood.:dunno:


Sup fam!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> sup l.i.l homies, sup big fes, lil manny, wats good any one no where i can get sum rear speres for a 93 fleetwood.:dunno:


Hit up Yosh I think he got all his on here from a guy that custom makes em.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Jew werkin today?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> yessur but its been more work than sleep for me...


Thats me I roll zombie status


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hit up Yosh I think he got all his on here from a guy that custom makes em.


 koo bro will do


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

can u pm me his #


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hit up Yosh I think he got all his on here from a guy that custom makes em.


i made my own actually but it was a pain in da ass to do,, the guy thats sells them is lowrivi1967 on here he has a thread in the vehicle parts classifieds called big body spears

if i had time time id make you some but i really dont bro sorry


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> yessur but its been more work than sleep for me...


LOL no doubt... I gets more sleep than a little bit.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew werkin today?


yeah, tomorrow & friday!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Thats me I roll zombie status


yeap!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL no doubt... I gets more sleep than a little bit.


Lol!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

lacwood said:


> i made my own actually but it was a pain in da ass to do,, the guy thats sells them is lowrivi1967 on here he has a thread in the vehicle parts classifieds called big body spears
> 
> if i had time time id make you some but i really dont bro sorry


 coo good lookin homie


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL no doubt... I gets more sleep than a little bit.


Your like sleepin beaty foo


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Your like sleepin beaty foo


Hahahaha I know it, nice day to mob the drop...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahahaha I know it, nice day to mob the drop...


I was so busy I only pulled mine out to run an errand and thats as lucky as I got LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> I was so busy I only pulled mine out to run an errand and thats as lucky as I got LOL


Yeah I seen you at Loaf o was leaving when you pulled in.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anybody know of someone that may have some original roadstar knock offs they are different than regular knock offs. I came up on a set missing two right sides. Let me know I'll buy.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

OVERTIME said:


> Does anybody know of someone that may have some original roadstar knock offs they are different than regular knock offs. I came up on a set missing two right sides. Let me know I'll buy.


I need a right side 3 bar also.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm looking for two prongs


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> I'm looking for two prongs


Hit up Roadstar Robinson on here in the tire and wheel section he has alot of that stuff some guys collect em so you might get lucky


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah he has three prongs but no two prongs them wheels are rare and the knock offs are even harder to find now


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> Yeah he has three prongs but no two prongs them wheels are rare and the knock offs are even harder to find now


ya alot of em broke which you don't hit em on so I don't understand why the ears broke off I used to really like those wheels hell I still do just hard to get clean ones with accessories and 5 lug only work with 5 lug adapters no switching adapters from 4 lug to 5 lug so that sux


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup fam!!!


Good talking to you today bro....

Whats good Colorado....hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Still got it bro


Text me pics 719 434 0775 might be intrested


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew COlowRADO?????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

8 inch used Hi Lo Street Chrome Cylinders for sale


$60


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just dropping in to wish everyone a happy THANKSGIVING


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Familia


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good talking to you today bro....
> 
> Whats good Colorado....hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!


yeah likewise wish I could've kicked it longer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah likewise wish I could've kicked it longer!!!


Next time...let me know whats up for next weekend!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day from the Middle East! I hope everyone is enjoying time spent with there families!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

somebody from Co needs to snacth this u and put a piston on it 7
192165349 havoc g


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Happy Turkey Day from the Middle East! I hope everyone is enjoying time spent with there families!



Have a Happy Thanksgiving bro! Appreciate your service!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving my COLOWRADO brothers.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Next time...let me know whats up for next weekend!


pues ya sabes!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Adrianss (Nov 19, 2012)

sup colorado.... selling my 85 regal or trade let me know if you got any questions... pm me


----------



## Adrianss (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy turkey day poo toes


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> Does anybody know of someone that may have some original roadstar knock offs they are different than regular knock offs. I came up on a set missing two right sides. Let me know I'll buy.


 roberts in denver has some call before you go he has them at his old shop i got a full set from him


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gobble gobble day in full effect!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My homeboy got a set of fronts, look great. He had brand new plastic rears and they're already starting to wrinkle




lacwood said:


> i made my own actually but it was a pain in da ass to do,, the guy thats sells them is lowrivi1967 on here he has a thread in the vehicle parts classifieds called big body spears
> 
> if i had time time id make you some but i really dont bro sorry


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD DAY.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks to every one that came out to party with us 30 YEARS AND STILL HERE!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

IN THE PIT FROM THE BEGINNING!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

I painted this in the 80's !!!!!! and it still looks good today!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 572170
> thanks to every one that came out to party with us 30 YEARS AND STILL HERE!!!!!


Congrats on 30 years!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado?


:wave:


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

ANYONE GIV ANY ADVICE TO GETTING INTERIOR WORK DONE ON MY 82 LAC? LOOKIN 4 SOME BISCUT ,FULL INT, TRUNK ETC. THNX BROS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

dlimer279 said:


> ANYONE GIV ANY ADVICE TO GETTING INTERIOR WORK DONE ON MY 82 LAC? LOOKIN 4 SOME BISCUT ,FULL INT, TRUNK ETC. THNX BROS


If you have Facebook...this guy does good work....
https://www.facebook.com/andrew.pacheco3


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

NO FACEBK HOMIE!THNX THO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats on 30 years!


x2


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Went cruisin yesterday


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

We have joined and started our chapter sick side c.c. colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> We have joined and started our chapter sick side c.c. colorado


Congrats Boogie and Crew !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Holidays from the Rockies Chapter*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Went cruisin yesterday
> View attachment 572990
> 
> View attachment 572991


:worship:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Too many monies with Larry and Roy....hope you vatos locos had a good Thanksgiving.....vatos mocos forever


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I stay broke ceez I dont got money to make decorations like Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I stay broke ceez I dont got money to make decorations like Roy


Dats because all your monies went into that house on wheels(financially saying)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm yust saving up for my Raggie Dog.......I aint one to be down long ;-)


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Did u sell the 60 or u still got it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Did u sell the 60 or u still got it


Still got it.
Just came into a few bills.....Wondering if I should dump them in the Turd or go up a notch


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

What other ride wuld u want or what wuld u do to your ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> What other ride wuld u want or what wuld u do to your ride


JEW Just need to get da Book of Faces my friend


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

fuck that gay ass shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> fuck that gay ass shit


LOL
I gave in after years....Jew will too


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL
> I gave in after years....Jew will too


Not me bro dont get it twisted I thought we were on here to bs about cars not plug face book lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Roy that's some dollars fo show! Hey I heard Pat joined Goodtimes is that true? Any how nice pic baller!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy that's some dollars fo show! Hey I heard Pat joined Goodtimes is that true? Any how nice pic baller!


If you want to know u will need to join facebook that is all thank u


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't fb its all good!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Not me bro dont get it twisted I thought we were on here to bs about cars not plug face book lol


That's a GOOD thing


Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy that's some dollars fo show! Hey I heard Pat joined Goodtimes is that true? Any how nice pic baller!


Yessir.....IJS ....We all about upping our game and Pat is bringing a crucial part back into GT


Impala killer said:


> If you want to know u will need to join facebook that is all thank u


LMFAO


Crash1964 said:


> I don't fb its all good!


That is a Good thing


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

If anybody wants to contact me I will only be available via morse code and possibly a hand written telegram delivered by covered wagon have a good day and cheerio


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Pony express and smoke signals


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> Pony express and smoke signals


All acceptable forms of communication human resources appreciates your input a wagon is on its way to Wyoming now with a telegram of appreciation


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Pony express and smoke signals


Jew need to call me foolio....BS aside



Impala killer said:


> All acceptable forms of communication human resources appreciates your input a wagon is on its way to Wyoming now with a telegram of appreciation


Yous a fool for dat


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What happened to Primera? Well good to hear! Yep no FB for me!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> What happened to Primera? Well good to hear! Yep no FB for me!


They still around talked to a few of their guys a few days ago


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I mean Pat was the President Primera CC and he is in and with GoodTimes CC. Pat knows and grew up with most of the guys who are in GoodTimes CC now. Either way it is what it is. Is there a GoodTimes in Denver now? I hear the Big M is growin in Denver? Too bad there isn't any riders in Aurora. I miss riding in the Springs especially the ole Nevada Ave days!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I mean Pat was the President Primera CC and he is in and with GoodTimes CC. Pat knows and grew up with most of the guys who are in GoodTimes CC now. Either way it is what it is. Is there a GoodTimes in Denver now? I hear the Big M is growin in Denver? Too bad there isn't any riders in Aurora. I miss riding in the Springs especially the ole Nevada Ave days!


GT will be in Denver soon and Pueblo


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

facebook has more outlet to cars, parts, shows etc. than layitlow. the drama on face book is up to you, just like on layitlow. get with the times. lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TOPTHIS said:


> facebook has more outlet to cars, parts, shows etc. than layitlow. the drama on face book is up to you, just like on layitlow. get with the times. lol


Thats true the onlu thing i like about talkin cars and business on fb is u can put a face to people u dont no on here we all no each others names and where they from but idl how many times i gotta tell people im los from RUTHLESS i be on LIL then uts like talkin to friends ive known for years lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> facebook has more outlet to cars, parts, shows etc. than layitlow. the drama on face book is up to you, just like on layitlow. get with the times. lol


Smells like drama I hope facebook goes away


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

There's riders in Aurora, not many but we're here. Our Ways used to meet at the Sonic on Colfax




Crash1964 said:


> I mean Pat was the President Primera CC and he is in and with GoodTimes CC. Pat knows and grew up with most of the guys who are in GoodTimes CC now. Either way it is what it is. Is there a GoodTimes in Denver now? I hear the Big M is growin in Denver? Too bad there isn't any riders in Aurora. I miss riding in the Springs especially the ole Nevada Ave days!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Smells like drama I hope facebook goes away


Ur still living in the 80s. Lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> Ur still living in the 80s. Lol


Hahaha fa sho!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> Ur still living in the 80s. Lol


Havent u seen the kids today the 80s are in lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha fa sho!


Dont ever take sides against the family fredo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Dont ever take sides against the family fredo


:run:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Dont ever take sides against the family fredo


LOL oops...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Howisit Colorado!?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what up CO wheres everyone at aint herd from scotty pimpin on here in a while its mostly just the same people every now and then we get a drive by hey


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Los_Ruthless you are so right I guess everyone is on facebook lol! Very boring on here lately yawn!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im here still fezz u going to cali for new years


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> what up CO wheres everyone at aint herd from scotty pimpin on here in a while its mostly just the same people every now and then we get a drive by hey


Man no time for FB or LIL its time to replace the engine on the caprice and then tear it down...............lol...........:twak:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up ricky and los if yalls need anything
Hit us up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen a two tone 59 today while eating lunch.Was either Black or Brown on bottom with tan top parts.only caught the tail end of it....Anybody seen it around town?
Looked clean from what I seen


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CADDI STILL FOR SALE ASKING 950 IF ANY OF YOU HOMIES KNOW ANYBODY 970 545-2659


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL oops...


I'll let that slide next time it will be a boat ride with Al


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nicely Built Mexican Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know a Good airbrush artist locally?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanx Roy I just do it to sell and for fun I guess. what about that bedrock dude didnt he move down to co and do muruals


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 574131


How much


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> How much


Its a 1000cc with new tires,seat,tank,chain and battery probably gonna ask 4250 obo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up ricky and los if yalls need anything
> Hit us up


Thats whats up Joe thanks man and vice versa..I sent you a message on FB LMK wut up man PM me....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Thanx Roy I just do it to sell and for fun I guess. what about that bedrock dude didnt he move down to co and do muruals


:twak:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :twak:


Whats that for?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry did u jam them cds yet?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Larry did u jam them cds yet?


Naaa too busy working


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Naaa too busy working


 
Oh ill take that bike off your hands. Do you accept food stamps lol


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What up CO! Nice bike Larry. Really like the color.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Oh ill take that bike off your hands. Do you accept food stamps lol


Only the OG paper food stamps I dont do quest card


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

JM6386 said:


> What up CO! Nice bike Larry. Really like the color.


Thanx its bare metal with candy over it. I grinded swirls in it for that industrial look its no show bike its a rider bike straight bobber


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man no time for FB or LIL its time to replace the engine on the caprice and then tear it down...............lol...........:twak:


Thursday fasho josh said hes gonna get a cherry picker


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

What up 719toda303? Tom stack is best airbusher in town....still got this 64rag forsale here in town.. and this Lincoln town car... havoc g7192165349


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got some marzochis for that linclon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Im here still fezz u going to cali for new years


still tryin to work it out but im tryin' sup wit' you Sick Side C.C.!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice work as always on the Bike Larry...


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Anybody know a Good airbrush artist locally?


MR ROY RANDY HERE IN DENVER KILLS IT.TO ME THE BEST.SILVER AND GOLD LEAFING AND MURALS.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Only the OG paper food stamps I dont do quest card


Sign me up then. Good thing I saved exactly $4250 from 1987 lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Sign me up then. Good thing I saved exactly $4250 from 1987 lol


Its gonna be 8500 in foodies cuz when I sell em its 2 for 1 u know the game


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

I want to thank all the homies for the prayers I laid my brother to rest yesterday this has been very hard for me to deal with and not sure were I go from here I hope to get back to work on the cars soon just not into it right now.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> I want to thank all the homies for the prayers I laid my brother to rest yesterday this has been very hard for me to deal with and not sure were I go from here I hope to get back to work on the cars soon just not into it right now.


MIKE JAMM ON YOUR RIDES BRO IT WILL HELP OUT.KINDA LIKE THERAPY BRO.MY FAMILY GOTS YA IN OUR HEARTS!!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

mikegDenver said:


> I want to thank all the homies for the prayers I laid my brother to rest yesterday this has been very hard for me to deal with and not sure were I go from here I hope to get back to work on the cars soon just not into it right now.


Sorry bro


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz thanks tryin to go cali hmu mike keep ur head homie


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Its gonna be 8500 in foodies cuz when I sell em its 2 for 1 u know the game


Well shit, I'm out hahaha


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Well shit, I'm out hahaha


Stack sum mo I know theres old foodstamps floatin around


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm goin grocery shopping


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> I want to thank all the homies for the prayers I laid my brother to rest yesterday this has been very hard for me to deal with and not sure were I go from here I hope to get back to work on the cars soon just not into it right now.


Sorry to hear that bro keep ur head up i say go git them cars that's what ur brother would want you to do and im sure he will be right by ur side the whole time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Couple more days left in the Middle East


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Sup CO any nice daytons around


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Seen a two tone 59 today while eating lunch.Was either Black or Brown on bottom with tan top parts.only caught the tail end of it....Anybody seen it around town?
> Looked clean from what I seen


damn another name change how many is that i was gnna send u a message but couldnt find your screen name keep doing what u doing daddy u have made some good progress and that 60 is lookin real nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Couple more days left in the Middle East


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> damn another name change how many is that i was gnna send u a message but couldnt find your screen name keep doing what u doing daddy u have made some good progress and that 60 is lookin real nice


Thanks Big Daddy
Just trying to tread water wit deez ballerz in the Rockies


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah theres alot of ballers out there i still miss it there sometime well i miss my house


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> I want to thank all the homies for the prayers I laid my brother to rest yesterday this has been very hard for me to deal with and not sure were I go from here I hope to get back to work on the cars soon just not into it right now.


keep yo head up faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Fezz thanks tryin to go cali hmu mike keep ur head homie


I'll hit you up after work!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

47bomb said:


> Sup CO any nice daytons around


Look up "wicked wayz" thats my boy james he always has something layin around think he said something bout some all gold D in the boxes still but idk what else he has


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Look up "wicked wayz" thats my boy james he always has something layin around think he said something bout some all gold D in the boxes still but idk what else he has


Rite on bro ill check it out


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

what kind of daytons r u looking for


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> what kind of daytons r u looking for



I like the Chinese ones !


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I like the Chinese ones !


:nicoderm:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> what kind of daytons r u looking for


Realy needn some powder coated orange ones for my 47 chevy but chrome will work for now


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck I have in the hunt for another set of D's or Z's for bit I have had to buy piece by piece still need a set of adapters. Nice bomb.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good luck I have in the hunt for another set of D's or Z's for bit I have had to buy piece by piece still need a set of adapters. Nice bomb.


:wave:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> I like the Chinese ones !


Thats how I roll


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

47bomb said:


> Realy needn some powder coated orange ones for my 47 chevy but chrome will work for now


DAMNNNNN!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Thats how I roll


:h5:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Whats up ceez? Im sittin on a train waiting on Amtrak to pass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Whats up ceez? Im sittin on a train waiting on Amtrak to pass


Man...dont you ever get a break brother...no wonder you have such cool toys !  Doing good bro, just working right now....waiting for a switch to reboot. House that 57 treatin ya?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Man...dont you ever get a break brother...no wonder you have such cool toys !  Doing good bro, just working right now....waiting for a switch to reboot. House that 57 treatin ya?


The 57 is good I cruised it yesterday doin sum changes now and no breaks for me. so u own the brown caddy?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Thats how I roll


Yea right! Is this the same dude that has the 42" lcd appetizer in the front room and the 70" in the back :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Thats how I roll


x a milli!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> Realy needn some powder coated orange ones for my 47 chevy but chrome will work for now


whats up bro didnt that car get painted in pueblo? Thumbs up either way it looks nice


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

47bomb said:


> Rite on bro ill check it out


Nice bomb! Them all gold would look good on that orange


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew Ballers in here....Damn forever tryin to Ketchup


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol!!! sup chuck!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

ROy is the only baller in here


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> ROy is the only baller in here


qft


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> ROy is the only baller in here





lacwood said:


> qft


I wish 

:banghead:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Yea right! Is this the same dude that has the 42" lcd appetizer in the front room and the 70" in the back :wow:


LoL u fucker


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> The 57 is good I cruised it yesterday doin sum changes now and no breaks for me. so u own the brown caddy?


Nice...she's a bad bish! Yup, I have the brown Caddy now....she is getting a little bit of a makeover this winter. I still have to finish the 66 though also so I can slang it to buy the fam a bigger house.


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Good luck I have in the hunt for another set of D's or Z's for bit I have had to buy piece by piece still need a set of adapters. Nice bomb.


thanks


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro didnt that car get painted in pueblo? Thumbs up either way it looks nice


yea at hot rod haven they did a good job on the body work


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> LoL u fucker


:roflmao:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

The motor I was on the other day


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> The 57 is good I cruised it yesterday doin sum changes now and no breaks for me. so u own the brown caddy?


Seen u cruizin yesterday dam that thing looks bad ass


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

47bomb said:


> Seen u cruizin yesterday dam that thing looks bad ass


Thanx bro I'm gonna have to shoot up to LA and see that bomb in person bro it looks wet in them pics


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> Thanx bro I'm gonna have to shoot up to LA and see that bomb in person bro it looks wet in them pics


hell yea im around all the time i still got to buff it out


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> hell yea im around all the time i still got to buff it out


You have the '59 still too....


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Good luck I have in the hunt for another set of D's or Z's for bit I have had to buy piece by piece still need a set of adapters. Nice bomb.


U just dont know where to look I just got another set of cross lace daytons all chrome


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> You have the '59 still too....


yea im bout to start it up soon


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> yea at hot rod haven they did a good job on the body work


thats cool bRO I seen it parked out there!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!! sup chuck!!!


just chillen my bROtha


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> thats cool bRO I seen it parked out there!


that was the problem it was always parked outside and never inside getting worked on


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> that was the problem it was always parked outside and never inside getting worked on


they seem busy bRO they have had the 58 ht there for awhile already


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> they seem busy bRO they have had the 58 ht there for awhile already


i seen that there thats gona b real nice when its done. i would like to do my 59 like that.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> i seen that there thats gona b real nice when its done. i would like to do my 59 like that.


that car is gonna be badass when its done, do you know anybody who has a back window for a 49 fleetline fast back


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> that car is gonna be badass when its done, do you know anybody who has a back window for a 49 fleetline fast back


i think i got one for a 51 fleetline i did i think it should work i had gino put new glass in it u mite have seen it over there it was white with red interior


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> they seem busy bRO they have had the 58 ht there for awhile already


Is that the 58 that was in lJ for a while at a paint shoo


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good Larry! Gettin that new top done?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nuggets /Lakers tickets. Section 345 row 1 seats 3&4. December 26th $315.


----------



## Gilbert Just Casual C C (Nov 15, 2012)

hey homies im looking for a hood for a 93-96 fleetwood hit me up if you or any one you know has one im in the greeley area


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Nuggets /Lakers tickets. Section 345 row 1 seats 3&4. $315.


Aint jew a day late?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Looks good Larry! Gettin that new top done?


Ya but gonna chrome the rack while Im at it Im gonna have a grip in the top alone. It goes to show on these rides one thing turns to another.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just goes to show money aint a thang to you foo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just goes to show money aint a thang to you foo


I dont have money but I cant let fools slide so gotta go H.A.M


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Aint jew a day late?


December 26th. Last nights game was in LA wasn't it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I dont have money but I cant let fools slide so gotta go H.A.M


What da hell is this ham you talmbout?Jew got leftovers from Turkey day or what?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> December 26th. Last nights game was in LA wasn't it?


Oh yeah it was....Is that pic taken from where the seats are located?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Oh yeah it was....Is that pic taken from where the seats are located?


Yeah pretty close. The tickets are the first row in the balcony, so no one in front of them.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Larry thats going to look really nice can't wait to see it! I swear between yous and Roy got it going on with big moves on your rides!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What da hell is this ham you talmbout?Jew got leftovers from Turkey day or what?


HARD AS A MOTHER FUCKER LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Larry thats going to look really nice can't wait to see it! I swear between yous and Roy got it going on with big moves on your rides!


Chit bro I'm ready to Flatline soon on the production phase.My broke ass can't afford it.


Impala killer said:


> HARD AS A MOTHER FUCKER LOL


Dayum :run:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Im hoping new paint and to color match my wheels by summer but we will have to see


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Yeah pretty close. The tickets are the first row in the balcony, so no one in front of them.


Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Im hoping new paint and to color match my wheels by summer but we will have to see


Body looks straight on it.You painting it yourself?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Body looks straight on it.You painting it yourself?


Naw gonna take it to a shop I dont know how to paint and I work too much to do that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Naw gonna take it to a shop I dont know how to paint and I work too much to do that


Hopefully jew get it back by Summer


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hopefully jew get it back by Summer


The shop here isnt the best but there decent and dont fuck around I bet it wouldnt take them a month tops


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> The shop here isnt the best but there decent and dont fuck around I bet it wouldnt take them a month tops


That's Good


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's Good


Ya its not that paint prison shit here


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Well maybe one shop is but its small


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Ya its not that paint prison shit here


I hear ya.I'd hate to be on the sidelines for years just because of a painter


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> i think i got one for a 51 fleetline i did i think it should work i had gino put new glass in it u mite have seen it over there it was white with red interior


I think it should fit, what are you askin for it


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I think it should fit, what are you askin for it


Just a couple bucks its not new. i have it in pueblo at my cousin marks house im going up there monday let me know


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> Just a couple bucks its not new. i have it in pueblo at my cousin marks house im going up there monday let me know


ill check it out and let you know ill pm you my number


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

whats up ralph?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Sup fes


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> whats up ralph?


The same stuff bRO. What's good?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> The same stuff bRO. What's good?


I'm still working the family is happy so everything is good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Randy killing it on patterned tops.Hit him up to get your wig done up..Mr Bill$ 719-464-6631


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

thats nice so where is he from and what does something like that run out of curiosity


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> thats nice so where is he from and what does something like that run out of curiosity


larry are you gonna pattern out your stayfast top lol


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> larry are you gonna pattern out your stayfast top lol


No but I still have hood trunk fenders you know stuff like that LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> thats nice so where is he from and what does something like that run out of curiosity


He's in the Springs and he is reasonable


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Not trying to get into the who has money stuff but reasonable to one is not to another just saying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Not trying to get into the who has money stuff but reasonable to one is not to another just saying


1-2K around that


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> 1-2K around that


Did you see that larry? That's bubble gum change to you bro hahaha


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Now when doing patterns, is it better if you know what pattern you wanna do or or let the painter draw something out then change it to more your preference?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

wannabelowrider said:


> Did you see that larry? That's bubble gum change to you bro hahaha


Not me bro and Id find some patterns close to your liking show him.and let him run with it unless you seen their work before and u trust them thats what I wuld do but who am I


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Randy killing it on patterned tops.Hit him up to get your wig done up..Mr Bill$ 719-464-6631


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Not me bro and Id find some patterns close to your liking show him.and let him run with it unless you seen their work before and u trust them thats what I wuld do but who am I


Most people like Candy Man,Maurice,and others will scetch out a few patterns on paper then let you decide...Some are like Doc and just go with the flow.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I haven't asked Randy how he does it but I'm thinking he just goes with the flow for the most part..Probably has a few ideas scetched out but I don't know...Just guessing.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Most people like Candy Man,Maurice,and others will scetch out a few patterns on paper then let you decide...Some are like Doc and just go with the flow.


There is different styles Id want a general idea


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Those patterns look sick


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont know if we shuld talk about this on here lets meet on face book guys


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> I dont know if we shuld talk about this on here lets meet on face book guys


 have you seen the red 57 with the patterns in the trim and on the booty kid


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> have you seen the red 57 with the patterns in the trim and on the booty kid


Ya I have


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Kit


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

It looks sick


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> It looks sick


Ya its coo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just got a grip of 58-64 moldings,grilles,and Cove pieces. Hmu if jew needs anything before or after they are polished.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Going to polish tomorrow.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

You just selling parts Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> You just selling parts Roy


Yeah Imma have the parts that I bought refurbished then sell them.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just got a grip of 58-64 moldings,grilles,and Cove pieces. Hmu if jew needs anything before or after they are polished.


Do you have the center trunk piece for a 63 ss?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Do you have the center trunk piece for a 63 ss?


The cove piece?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

yes Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> yes Roy


Yeah I have one.An SS Cove but it has been sanded down.Great shape but has some of the engine turns have been sanded away.i figured I'd get it totally polished and sell it as a regular one.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you going to be the next Impala guy Roy ? selling parts and polish there is a demand for it alwys will be.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Are you going to be the next Impala guy Roy ? selling parts and polish there is a demand for it alwys will be.


I am going to start getting parts polished.There are already enough guys doing chrome.Just trying to spread my hustle.This Lowrider thing is getting expensive.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool thanks anyway Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I do have OG 63 impala SS side trim that is in pretty damn Good shape,and will be in excellent after I get it doneJR.Just the long pieces though are what I am going the get redone soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a 58,59,60,and 64 grilles going in tomorrow also.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Think thats all dude was looking for now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Think thats all dude was looking for now.


:thumbsup:
Seen one on ebay
Used I think they wanted like 170 plus shipping for it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THATS NICE FOR SOME REASON ORANGES ALWAYS LOOK GOOD WITH PATTERNS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hey roy u got fender spears for a 63 the two short fender front


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> hey roy u got fender spears for a 63 the two short fender front


Sure don't Rich sorry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll check in my garage though might have some laying around


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

just passing through :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes and Ricky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:
> Seen one on ebay
> Used I think they wanted like 170 plus shipping for it


http://www.ebay.com/itm/63-1963-che...Parts_Accessories&hash=item416eac3d8e&vxp=mtr


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sure don't Rich sorry


 thanks just let me know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Fes and Ricky


Wut up big roy hows life man??? Me just tyring to see if I should trade all my cars and get something new or just change mine up a little...Its hard to change them up when I am all the way over here though.....:dunno:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> I'm still working the family is happy so everything is good


That's the most important thing and it doesn't hurt to have a 57 rag in the garage. When we gonna ride?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> That's the most important thing and it doesn't hurt to have a 57 rag in the garage. When we gonna ride?


Cars or bikes?


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

I got a non ss center cove ..100bucks....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup CO!!!


Sup Chipper !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Sup Chipper !!!!!!!!!!!


now come on... how many inches you hittin' CHIP? as of right now the BIG 0!!! lol!!! whut up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Fes and Ricky


Sup Roy whuts crackin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup to the rest of the Big CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? I am here drinkin some German Beer here in Germany waiting for a flight!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup to the rest of the Big CO!!!


Whats good fes


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up fam.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> now come on... how many inches you hittin' CHIP? as of right now the BIG 0!!! lol!!! whut up!!!


When u coming down So i can try n have ur stuff ready and ur lessons set up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? I am here drinkin some German Beer here in Germany waiting for a flight!



Have a safe trip back home....

PS....I got those knock offs.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thinking about putting a 44 in my 62 ss what do you guys think ? Do you guys think it takes away from the value of the car or it would still sell for decent to the right people ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Thinking about putting a 44 in my 62 ss what do you guys think ? Do you guys think it takes away from the value of the car or it would still sell for decent to the right people ?



I think if you are already cutting the car (hydraulics) you might as well put in the 44....I definitely think it would still sell for a great price to the right person. I mean, ultimately, you still have your self a six fo :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Im with ceez if your doin all out lowrider a moonroof is dope if your doin all og no lifts with spokez just leave the top OG. post some pics of your rides Ivan is your 4 still all wrapped I knew u were tryin to sell the frame


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave: Colorado


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn six u stepped out da basement


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody no how to install a 44 in a car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SIKSIX said:


> :wave: Colorado


whats up chris how you been doin


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Does anybody no how to install a 44 in a car


U gonna put one in your rag


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Cars or bikes?


Bikes


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Sup big CO


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Damn six u stepped out da basement


:rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up chris how you been doin


Doing good. Trying to get back to the CO..

How you been?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> Bikes


If this one dont sell right away Im down to roll to pueblo to ride a bit if it does give me time to finish my bike and Im game bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Roy i need a grill polished can ur guy do pot metal or do i have to get it dipped


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Roy i need a grill polished can ur guy do pot metal or do i have to get it dipped


pot metal can't be polished bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Pot metal can be chromed that's about it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> When u coming down So i can try n have ur stuff ready and ur lessons set up


lol in two weeks and you better be there chipper!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Whats good fes


same ol' shit homie you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> U gonna put one in your rag


 I HAVE A 65 HT ALSO AND A COUPLE OTHER THINGS


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> Pot metal can be chromed that's about it


 Alot of people wont even do pot metal i heard and its expensive, whats up ivan


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up FES?????


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> same ol' shit homie you?


im right there with you, same ol shit...hoping for some weather so work can pick up


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> If this one dont sell right away Im down to roll to pueblo to ride a bit if it does give me time to finish my bike and Im game bro


Works for me bRO. After the New Years run my bike is getting bROke down and redone.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I HAVE A 65 HT ALSO AND A COUPLE OTHER THINGS


Baller


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up FES?????


not much homie even workin on my days off!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> im right there with you, same ol shit...hoping for some weather so work can pick up


right, im sure the weather is coming!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> Baller


i didnt say they were done


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> not much homie even workin on my days off!!!


you have to nowadays lol you guys ready for the snow we are supposed to get


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> you have to nowadays lol you guys ready for the snow we are supposed to get


never ready for the snow homie!!! how are your rides coming along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> lol in two weeks and you better be there chipper!!!


Ya no biggie


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Im with ceez if your doin all out lowrider a moonroof is dope if your doin all og no lifts with spokez just leave the top OG. post some pics of your rides Ivan is your 4 still all wrapped I knew u were tryin to sell the frame


The 64 is still at the paint shop and decided to just leave the frame in it. my 62 ive been working on is going to be my cruiser that i can drive out of town to shows maybe check out hot August nights with it one day. I dont plan on hydraulics on this one. custom stuff but no lifts. going to get the engine rebuilt on the 62 here pretty soon.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

hey Chuck mesage me your mailing address so i can finally send you your 20 bucks on the bet from like 3 years ago lol.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> hey Chuck mesage me your mailing address so i can finally send you your 20 bucks on the bet from like 3 years ago lol.


double or nothin on tonights fight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! at work early as fuck on my dayoff!!! you gotta pay to play!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> The 64 is still at the paint shop and decided to just leave the frame in it. my 62 ive been working on is going to be my cruiser that i can drive out of town to shows maybe check out hot August nights with it one day. I dont plan on hydraulics on this one. custom stuff but no lifts. going to get the engine rebuilt on the 62 here pretty soon.


Is the 64 not good on the highway cuz the frame?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It's a heavy ass car from the frame and it will eat the tires I had to shim them back half an inch and it still bull dogs pretty good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! at work early as fuck on my dayoff!!! you gotta pay to play!!!


I heard that....I seen you rollin your new ride....Post dat bitch up already


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> It's a heavy ass car from the frame and it will eat the tires I had to shim them back half an inch and it still bull dogs pretty good


That sux


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It's built right just didn't want the car to be this heavy the frame is over kill


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard that....I seen you rollin your new ride....Post dat bitch up already


new car huh fes lets see some pics


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

ya fes why you holdin out


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> It's built right just didn't want the car to be this heavy the frame is over kill


Made for a 100+ inches huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> It's built right just didn't want the car to be this heavy the frame is over kill


Probably weighs as much as mine


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats up joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Whats up joe


Thanks for helping me pay for that fight bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks for helping me pay for that fight bRO


lol hit me up tomorrow and ill deposit it in your bank


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Made for a 100+ inches huh


Ron from black magic said it was a 100 inches frame actually


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Probably weighs as much as mine


Yeah I think so


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for the invite today bro. it was nice kicking it with you and the fam today

also I hope you don't mind but I told Chris were going to have to see when your off to go by and kick it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol I dont have a new car!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> thanks for the invite today bro. it was nice kicking it with you and the fam today
> 
> also I hope you don't mind but I told Chris were going to have to see when your off to go by and kick it


You guys are always welcomed over


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The homie eric and my lil' ones in the background wit' the homies from Avondale and Marinate's Malibu!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

So u got a malibu lol jk haha


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Sup fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So u got a malibu lol jk haha


nah we were in Vegas at the afterhop!!! Where yo' ass should've been!!! lol j/p Los!!! whuts crackin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

theonenonly said:


> Sup fes


Sup Big Tanushi!!! lol!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> nah we were in Vegas at the afterhop!!! Where yo' ass should've been!!! lol j/p Los!!! whuts crackin'!!!


Hell ya i should of been threre lol but im the definition of broke! Lol chillin man what's up wit u


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nuggets /Lakers tickets. Section 345 row 1 seats 3&4. December 26th $315.


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

Sneak peek of Fes new ride...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol I dont have a new car!!! Sup CO!!!





"DIZZLE" said:


> Sneak peek of Fes new ride...


:scrutinize:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

[QUOTE="DIZZLE";1620


Sneak peek of Fes new ride...[/QUOTE]fes was ROllin out in vegas huh


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> You guys are always welcomed over


cool. let me know when your off and its a good time to go by bro



"DIZZLE" said:


> View attachment 580117
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peek of Fes new ride...


damn thats nice


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the new ride homie!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fezz u going to majestics picnic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

"DIZZLE" said:


> View attachment 580117
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peek of Fes new ride...


:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn shoulda cropped out those Palm trees Sal :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hell ya i should of been threre lol but im the definition of broke! Lol chillin man what's up wit u


jus grindin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> View attachment 580117
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peek of Fes new ride...


Sup Sal!!! I remember that!!! still waiting on delivery!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Fezz u going to majestics picnic


It don't look like it!!! they moved our prez. meeting to a different date so im jus gonna keep grindin'!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody looking for some 14 inch baby moons I'm going to sell the ones that are on my 62 have good tires still


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man this thread is dying hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Man this thread is dying hope everyone is doing well


Qft


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Qft?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Qft?


Quoted for truth


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Anybody looking for some 14 inch baby moons I'm going to sell the ones that are on my 62 have good tires still


Pics and how much?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Probably 300 and I dont even remember how to post pics but I can text them to a phone


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up RUTHLESS passing through......................:biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up RUTHLESS passing through......................:biggrin:


What up rick!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up rick!


Wut up pimp jucie send me the price of how much dude said he was going to do for the batteries


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Roy check out the hopper bro...








Lol!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Uh oh lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

chapo got a hopper:dunno:






j/k :run:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Gonna have to name the car the coco monster now Roy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looks good man


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

OVERTIME said:


> Gonna have to name the car the coco monster now Roy


Omg lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice looks good man


Wut up foo!! you back in denver?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> chapo got a hopper:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anson what's your number? Not yet man just stateside in SD!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bastards....What state is that Cutty in?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Gonna have to name the car the coco monster now Roy


:banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Bastards....What state is that Cutty in?


thats Cali Chris new hopper in Vegas!!! it aint hit the streets yet...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

According to book of faces fes has another monster coming out this year sooooo ITS IN COLORADO!!! lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> According to book of faces fes has another monster coming out this year sooooo ITS IN COLORADO!!! lmao!!!


Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> According to book of faces fes has another monster coming out this year sooooo ITS IN COLORADO!!! lmao!!!


Speaking of the Boof of Faces...I have inactivated my account for now.I had a few people asking if I defriended them.I just need to step away from it for awhile.....it's evil lol...Back to the low that lays for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> chapo got a hopper:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


That's F'n too many funnies


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Give it up Roy we cant take anymore name changes lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew still coming over Big yosh?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh u given up on fb huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Give it up Roy we cant take anymore name changes lol


This one is here to stay as well as the car
Just got my embroidered shirt and Letterman done with the name on there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Oh u given up on fb huh


I have a Family /Old friend account ....but yeah I inactivated my regular account...Too many dramas for my high Blood Pressured ass lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I have a Family /Old friend account ....but yeah I inactivated my regular account...Too many dramas for my high Blood Pressured ass lol



WHY DID YOU DE-FRIEND ME?!?!?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Anson what's your number? Not yet man just stateside in SD!


you aint got my number no more? Pm'd


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

So board!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I have a Family /Old friend account ....but yeah I inactivated my regular account...Too many dramas for my high Blood Pressured ass lol


I told you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 581496


If we didn't have our party the same day we would be there Chucks....Sorry bRO


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Relocate it to pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Relocate it to pueblo


We're already doing that with our show


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 581496


Sounds like fun


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Impala killer said:


> Sounds like fun


it should be bRO, it would be nice if you guys can make it


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Chuck but ill be at work.Ill pass it on to the other guys.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> it should be bRO, it would be nice if you guys can make it


If I am off its a friends birthday so I got plans I hope your party goes well


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn roy wish i would of knew now we might have to devide up our club and do half GT party half RO party i already opened my mouth i didnt no GT fam was havin one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Damn roy wish i would of knew now we might have to devide up our club and do half GT party half RO party i already opened my mouth i didnt no GT fam was havin one


appreciate that Los but it's just gonna be GT and Fam and tge Family we are helping this year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure RollerZ will have a hell of a shindig


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Might be something to check out!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 581496


MAJESTICS will be there!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Rich and Colo Riderz


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up roy whats new


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

got the electric top working and the qtr windows working with the switch.now to finish up a little metal work then she comes home!!!!!!!!!yeah boy
:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> whats up roy whats new


Not mucho Rich just trying to tread water bro



bighomie68 said:


> got the electric top working and the qtr windows working with the switch.now to finish up a little metal work then she comes home!!!!!!!!!yeah boy
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Richie and Roy what's good fellas!!?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> got the electric top working and the qtr windows working with the switch.now to finish up a little metal work then she comes home!!!!!!!!!yeah boy
> :thumbsup:


Make it a full cloth top while your at it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Richie and Roy what's good fellas!!?


Trying to get through this Christmas Season Chit



Impala killer said:


> Make it a full cloth top while your at it


Co-signed.....Please do


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Trying to get through this Christmas Season Chit
> 
> 
> Co-signed.....Please do


on the fence full cloth or cloth with a clear middle.think im going corona cream paint,cream top,cream and light tan int


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> on the fence full cloth or cloth with a clear middle.think im going corona cream paint,cream top,cream and light tan int


Sounds creamy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Milky nice! Sounds like mecco! Lol!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Sounds creamy


AND DREAMY:420:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Milky nice! Sounds like mecco! Lol!


:fool2:~~~


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not mucho Rich just trying to tread water bro
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


I FEEL YOU THERE LIVING LIKE THE NOT SO RICH AND FAMOUS


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Richie and Roy what's good fellas!!?


SAME TRING TO GET THIS CAR GOING


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here bro!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado locos!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

everybody is treading water nowadays shit is expensive


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah you aint lying.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

only thing cheap is talk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> only thing cheap is talk


Lol yessir, no wonder so many people yap about it instead of be about it.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I huurd dat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I huurd dat


Yessir
Aint too many people like you that would sacrifice so much for the love of the Lifestyle.
When your ride is worth as much as your house you better believe you about it.....




What da fawk you doin today Big larry?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

hopefully i can ride in style next year its time to move up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> hopefully i can ride in style next year its time to move up


Jew already have one of the nicest G-Bodies in the state


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir
> Aint too many people like you that would sacrifice so much for the love of the Lifestyle.
> When your ride is worth as much as your house you better believe you about it.....
> 
> ...


Im stuck in the hotel from work I shuld only be here 10 hours but gonna be like close to 30 so I cant do shit how about u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Im stuck in the hotel from work I shuld only be here 10 hours but gonna be like close to 30 so I cant do shit how about u


Christmas chit.....I hate shopping...That sucks you are stuck bro but you paying the cost to be the Boss


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Its a job so I cant complain Im grateful


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Its a job so I cant complain Im grateful


I hear ya...Great to learn a new occupation and be blessed with lots of monies I bet.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I wuldnt go that far lol


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew already have one of the nicest G-Bodies in the state


thank you but long way to go for that


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

if you know how to live then u will do fine up here in the big D....GET AT ME


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Is everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Is everyone ready for Christmas?


whats up bRO are you gonna come down for our christmas party


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for invite I just don't know if I am going to be in Colorado in time. When and where is it going to be and what is the dress code?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Thank you for invite I just don't know if I am going to be in Colorado in time. When and where is it going to be and what is the dress code?


at the dog track here in pueblo and I believe its semi formal


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Whats up Colorado *


----------



## sick*sider (Dec 17, 2012)

Whats good coloardo


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Colorado hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 Knock Offs for sale 2 rights and 1 left... $30 a KO or $80 for the lot.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT good luck on the sale big ceez


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cee I thought you was going to sell me those!!! Lol!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^ There u go ceez already sold


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know of a place in town that I can get my rear end shortened?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone know of a place in town that I can get my rear end shortened?


If shortening it to put skirts on impala might as well get a wish bone


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

the diff shop they were out on ford street just look in the yellow pages best rear end shop in town


orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone know of a place in town that I can get my rear end shortened?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> the diff shop they were out on ford street just look in the yellow pages best rear end shop in town


Is that the guy that works with Jim @ J&S ?I know that guy is always grinding away at Rear ends(No Joto)


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

if its a stock impala rearend Id swap it out with a shorter one those rearends are weak or so Ive heard


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Its for a 72 monte carlo so I can run the skirts I was told to put them on I need to shorten the rear end or swap it with a gbody rear end anyone kno if a gbody one runs shorter?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't do it no skirts! lol!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

A g body axle is 58 inches in length


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good Colorado? Is it snowing yet?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

orangecrush719 said:


> Its for a 72 monte carlo so I can run the skirts I was told to put them on I need to shorten the rear end or swap it with a gbody rear end anyone kno if a gbody one runs shorter?


I have 2 13x7 and 2 13x6 I will sell you and you cant tell there 13x6 on the rear tires very good rims like new pm if intetested


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

THE LOWRIDER WORLD lost a OG. ORLIE COCA A TRUE OG.RIDE IN PEACE.:angel:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

bighomie68 said:


> THE LOWRIDER WORLD lost a OG. ORLIE COCA A TRUE OG.RIDE IN PEACE.:angel:


RIP :angel:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

presito hi $95 shiped  saco $115 shiped pick up take $15 off


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

heres how the rear 13x6 looks


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> heres how the rear 13x6 looks


THATS A SEXY BITCH RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> heres how the rear 13x6 looks


:run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I need a yob like Larrys


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> I need a yob like Larrys


they just hired 15 in la junta you culda came down to train once you promoted you culd markup in denver


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> they just hired 15 in la junta you culda came down to train once you promoted you culd markup in denver


How do I apply?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> How do I apply?


on the interwebs bnsf.com


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Try Union Pacific too


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sanctioned Show - Sunday, April 14[SUP]th[/SUP]
*Buffalo Thunder Resort and Casino - Santa Fe, New Mexico
Motorsport Showcase and Cultura Promotions Present
For information: 505-927-9160 or www.culturapromotions.com


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Santa Fe show! Sweet who's all going?!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sick*side c.c. will be there with hopper and couple show cars


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Still stuck here in San Diego! Hope Santa brings everyone something great for Christmas. How's the weather been?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Still stuck here in San Diego! Hope Santa brings everyone something great for Christmas. How's the weather been?


Freezing bro...it supposed to be warmer for New Years which is perfect timing for me to watch my own balls drop from this cold!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice visual Mr. Graybush!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice visual Mr. Graybush!!


who wants some of the champ lol I love that movie


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice visual Mr. Graybush!!


Cochino...I never told you to get a visual stalker....plus...I shave


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Roy are you the next Mr. Impala? Looks like some real nice stuff you have there. Anything for an Ace? How's your ride treating you? Nice Cee nice!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

chrome on da pool table dats ballin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy are you the next Mr. Impala? Looks like some real nice stuff you have there. Anything for an Ace? How's your ride treating you? Nice Cee nice!


Nothing for an Ace yet,but you will be the first to know when I do.Ride is nice need to start back on it with a few things.
When Jew gonna be back in town?



Impala killer said:


> chrome on da pool table dats ballin


It's only ballin because of all the Balls in da pockets (slighty jotos) :naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I fly back tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Back to Dtown!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I fly back tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Back to Dtown!!!!


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I fly back tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Back to Dtown!!!!


Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Home sweet home! Lemon looks great! Thanx for everyones support and merry Christmas!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Crash1964 said:


> Home sweet home! Lemon looks great! Thanx for everyones support and merry Christmas!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Home sweet home! Lemon looks great! Thanx for everyones support and merry Christmas!



When are we drinking again ?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> When are we drinking again ?


x2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I miss your sweet nipples!!! Lol! Great pics!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I miss your sweet nipples!!! Lol! Great pics!


LOL...that was a great pic...you look like the pope of football and my azz was just tore up....no joto



This was up before we got tore up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ha ha nice!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope some of lil guys come support our CHRISTMAS BALL tonight!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 585076
> I hope some of lil guys come support our CHRISTMAS BALL tonight!



Stuck at work right now....everyone have fun for me and take lots of pics....I will be here until 7am :banghead:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> View attachment 585076
> I hope some of lil guys come support our CHRISTMAS BALL tonight!


wish I would have known about it earlier because I just got back from Pueblo


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> wish I would have known about it earlier because I just got back from Pueblo


I knew but your ass is never around to tell lol jesus and susie invited u over for christmas jesus is cookin on the disc


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

If I dont get to say it, just want to wish everyone a Merry Xmas


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

So how did the RO Christmas ball go?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Everyone must be hung over today from their parties last night.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

no shit huh


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man its dead in heres!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas faM!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Merry christmas from me and the RUTHLESS fam to everyone hope u all have a good time with ur families make it the best!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I cant sleep


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Merry christmas guys


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all the lay it low homies and there family.From MOST HATED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Merry Christmas to all the lay it low homies and there family.From MOST HATED


Same to you Big JR and everyone else....Have some Happy Holidays


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Good seeing you the other day Anson. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dead in here!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

yup yup


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

.....so......tired......:420:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dat sux Im sure your home sleeping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Holidays from the GT Fam







*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just a few pics I had from Saturday....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Roy looks like a party! Look at Pat good stuff!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice pics Roy looks like a party! Look at Pat good stuff!


Thanks Dog just figured I'd post a few since it's so dead


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx man for posting them. Gotta keep it going some how some way!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics senor Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Post some shit Ceez!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Post some shit Ceez!!!!!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Something mentaly wrong with yous!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

nice turd better watch out Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Something mentaly wrong with yous!


Lol.....I will post some pics up here in a bit....I will do a year in review kind of thing for us....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

DAMN ceez.....lol....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> DAMN ceez.....lol....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kick Off the year in review Ceez....I might have a few to contribute.......And that pic of the Turd is priceless.....sprinkles....lmfao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 586971
> View attachment 586972


Came out Nice Mexican Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Came out Nice Mexican Larry :thumbsup:


thanx Roy thats it for me I have no more time to build them Im gonna work on mine when I can and thats it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 586971
> View attachment 586972


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

nice throwback pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Memorial Park


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

La Junta


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pueblo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 586971
> View attachment 586972




DAMN THATS NICE....wish I had spare cash...the wifey needs to hurry up and finish school so she can be my sugar momma!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Denver


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

New Mexico


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Colorado Springs Kick Back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Majestics Ruthless Hop til you Drop


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Turd got around this Year:facepalm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JOHNJOHN said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Turd got around this Year:facepalm:


look in the white trash topic? that 64 has been all over the U.S


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> look in the white trash topic? that 64 has been all over the U.S


Yeah I was tripping on that....Some people just have too many monies.....I was just happy to make all the major cities/functions locally


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This car killed it in Colorado this year....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Mister Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Waiting on people to contribute


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Waiting on people to contribute


I will start here in a bit....gotta do a little bit of work here at the yobby yob first...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

bwahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I will start here in a bit....gotta do a little bit of work here at the* yobby yob *first...


What be that?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah I was tripping on that....Some people just have too many monies.....I was just happy to make all the major cities/functions locally


Id love to do that one of these days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> Id love to do that one of these days


Me too but I'd want my car looking a lot better first though...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Post pics from the LJ shindig Larry !


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Post pics from the LJ shindig Larry !


you sure you want pics of all three cars that showed up?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> you sure you want pics of all three cars that showed up?


Quit it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

alright enough with my amature ass pics....Please proceed Mr Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

what size of wheels are on that blu 63 with the chrome skirts? I kno 13s but by what 5.5 or by7


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> what size of wheels are on that blu 63 with the chrome skirts? I kno 13s but by what 5.5 or by7


I wanna say 5.5


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Baddest show in Colorado this year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He's sexy and he shows it !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2nd most talked about car in the State besides D-No's 62 Rag.........Crazy attention to detail


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tightest Rag out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool Mofo right here


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> : some nice pic Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ceeez yust tore it up on Flics....Anybody else?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Denver really upping their game this past year....A lot of quality coming outta there recently.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Denver really upping their game this past year....A lot of quality coming outta there recently.


Gotta keep up with you SoCo folks....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> This car killed it in Colorado this year....


Yep... Fucker LOL!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice duce but wrong rims its more of Lowrod! Love the pics Roy and Ceez! When is the Sante Fe show?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chuck's ride is super nice! Ceez your right bout that black 63 it looks really clean in the pics of it!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

"DIZZLE" said:


> View attachment 587300


That's a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There's all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

GOODTIMES Colorado and the homies from SICK SIDE Colorado at the Vegas supper show...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll post sum pics tomorrow


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> I'll post sum pics tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 587514
> View attachment 587515


:worship:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad Ass pics Larry


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Bad Ass pics Larry


Not nearly as good as your guy's pics these are a bunch of camera phone pics but it's something I guess LOL


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jeff?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

yup BDK BrokeDonKing


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> yup BDK BrokeDonKing


:roflmao:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

He wasn't fucking around about not posting till Cinco lets see what he brings to the table.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> He wasn't fucking around about not posting till Cinco lets see what he brings to the table.


I know huh.....lol.....Majestics on the move this Winter...They bringing it


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Vegas was best Larry! Hahaha


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Vegas was best Larry! Hahaha


ya it was I wish I had pics of you at the club after that budlight platnium lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Platinum is a Wicked beer


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL yeah Platinums is good but maybe just not for me LOL, I have a few pics also...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL yeah Platinums is good but maybe just not for me LOL, I have a few pics also...


you didnt learn though thats the first beer u had the day after


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL yeah Platinums is good but maybe just not for me LOL, I have a few pics also...


Platinum is a beer you should only drink at home......Post pics fawker


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Platinum is a Wicked beer


now I kno they are for u to say that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> now I kno they are for u to say that


They say only 6% but yeah bro you can start to fell something just after about 3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

feel*


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

ya I drank a few before there rough


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice flickas...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 587631
> View attachment 587633
> View attachment 587634
> View attachment 587638


Nice Deuce :naughty:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

there you go Brian nice pics


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice Deuce :naughty:


Thanks bro!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> there you go Brian nice pics


Yessir!! Probably the best summer EVER!! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya I had alot of fun and looking forward to more bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn speechless!!!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> Ya I had alot of fun and looking forward to more bro


No Doubt!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Who Are You?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 587658
> Who Are You?


I think i got a old school pic of larry break dancing, nice pic


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> I think i got a old school pic of larry break dancing, nice pic


:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 587658
> Who Are You?


:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

Roy got me drink platinum


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JOHNJOHN said:


> Roy got me drink platinum


Be careful my friend


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


that is a old school ROb job


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> that is a old school ROb job


Paint was cool but interior was hideous


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Paint was cool but interior was hideous


what's been goin on roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's been goin on roy


Not too much bRO....How you been?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not too much bRO....How you been?


good just glad the holidays are over for work could start pick in up again


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 587658
> Who Are You?


guess I had that coming lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> good just glad the holidays are over for work could start pick in up again


I hear ya...well about the Holidays


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Impala killer said:


> guess I had that coming lol


Hahaha yes you did buddy!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha yes you did buddy!


lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

nice pics I want my regal back chrisladen


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone have a safe and happy new year!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Everyone have a safe and happy new year!!!


x2 

have a good one big M


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

happy new years to all my lowrider homies


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Impala killer said:


> nice pics I want my regal back chrisladen


That regal is bad daddy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really love the pics from everyone! Keep the year in review coming along with the lowridering movement! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:Happy New year CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just in case I don't make it in here before midnight I want to wish everyone a happy and safe new year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its party time foo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its party time foo


:wow:.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> :wow:.


thats right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Member dis ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yes I do Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took sweep stakes that year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I member.....wasn't it for Mini Truck?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I member.....wasn't it for Mini Truck?


lol your funny


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh snap:wow: Got anymore pics of the Boulevard Bully?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy new years homies be safe.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lol your funny


 I seriously thought you got categorized like that til this day bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a great New Years Peeps.....Time to get Toasted.....Be safe por favor


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I seriously thought you got categorized like that til this day bro


na


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy New Years friends and Family.Time to put this year to rest and embark on a new journey into the future in 2013.It's time to leave the past in the past and live each day like it was our last.I am sincerely grateful for the joy my Family, as well as friends, have granted me.For 2013 I only hope to be a better man.....Happy New Years Fam..............and I cosign to,and will drink to that !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Big or go home ....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Had to steal this off Fes' wall







*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that aint no platnium foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Had to steal this off Fes' wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats springs talk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats springs talk


yeah it is lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that aint no platnium foo


 That's all they had in the 12k oz bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> yeah it is lol


bwahaha Imma do sum shit to my ride for me and my club thats it bro fuck tha jones's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's all they had in the 12k oz bro


gotta get whats offered lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> bwahaha Imma do sum shit to my ride for me and my club thats it bro fuck tha jones's


 You already the top of the food chain dog....No need for ornaments on a Gold Tree IJS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You already the top of the food chain dog....No need for ornaments on a Gold Tree IJS


thanx Roy I hope its a good year


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lol your funny


Happy new year to u and all the homies in lj


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Larry and Roy, you guys are funny! Happy New Year everyone! I want to wish everyone a very Happy New Year! To all the club's in Colorado I hope for a great summer and for everyone to come together as one. Colorado has a lot to offer. To Ceez and his familia I wish the very best and I thank from the heart for supporting me from my deployment in the Middle East. There is people who give all for there country and for the freedoms that we all take for granted. Lets all pull together this summer and carpi diem to show we are doing big thangs!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Happy new year to u and all the homies in lj


you too Mike


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

goin down


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the pic!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Helll YYYYeaahhh!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> goin down


Faaaawk.....wish I was ther Fawkers !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here I am drinking by myself!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jameson and Ginger Ale!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we wish u were here too Roy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we wish u were here too Roy


....Bastards



MOSTHATED CC said:


>


F'n Chrisladen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Jameson and Ginger Ale!!!!


...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> ....Bastards
> 
> F'n Chrisladen


chris laden doin it big


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought SEAL team 6 got him?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

na na foo he hurr drinkin wit us seal team 6 lied


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Right!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Go Navy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> Happy new year to u and all the homies in lj


That's what's up big Slim, happy new year to all!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy New Years Day!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy new year day to all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yeeeeehawwww


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

misprint???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> misprint???


:yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

did you get tore up last night Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> did you get tore up last night Roy?


A lil....not too mush...you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I got pretty faded and I have the flu so that didnt help


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I got pretty faded and I have the flu so that didnt help


That's not good,feel sorry for yous this morning


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I feel okay this morning its more flu not really hangin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*:run: So when we getting together for a Season Start Up Shindig peoples?*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Such hostility


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Such hostility


thats the take over pic lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard dat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone has to do it....I'm preparing for war :run: :guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Since everyone is getting Rags I may have to go that route to get into the Comp :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no battles for me I wanna cruz and enjoy my ride with my family and club family we just wanna roll and hang out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no battles for me I wanna cruz and enjoy my ride with my family and club family we just wanna roll and hang out


If I owned a 57 Rag I'd be saying the same thing....That's a retirement ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

there all nice cars if it makes you happy thats all that should matter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> there all nice cars if it makes you happy thats all that should matter


That makes me happy....Especially from a guy that owns a "57 rag" hat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I regret not cruisin my 59 more thats one car I never got to enjoy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I regret not cruisin my 59 more thats one car I never got to enjoy


59's are in a class all to their own....They are fetching crazy dollars and I think with the Wings and bodystyle it's only a matter of time until they are at the Tri-5 money range.


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

I should b cruzing my 59 in bout 2 weeks if everything goes well but everybody knows how something aways comes up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pick me up mike I wanna roll in a 59 you gonna have it painted and interior dun or just drivable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> 59's are in a class all to their own....They are fetching crazy dollars and I think with the Wings and bodystyle it's only a matter of time until they are at the Tri-5 money range.


they are badass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> they are badass


I am really thinking of picking one up that is very close to being fully done...Time and luck will tell


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

At least painted two tone need to take it somewere to put lifts then thats it for now just a cruiser need to get my fleetline done its so close its hard to build two cars at the same time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what colors? your gonna juice it too?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Black on top and gun metal grey for the sides i want to lift it to realy dont know were tho got cruisers for it to bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice color combo Id lift it myself if it were mine if I wasnt so busy Id do it for ya


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea i done it back in the early 90's but im not even trying to do it now think i mite have ruben bag the 47


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

coo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO Happy New Year!!! TTT!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats up CO hope everyone had a happy and safe new year i didnt comment for a few days cuz all i seen was talk about 47s 59s rags juice bags all this $$$$ so i thought i better stay outta that convo lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

So whut happened to Impala Killer???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Whats up CO hope everyone had a happy and safe new year i didnt comment for a few days cuz all i seen was talk about 47s 59s rags juice bags all this $$$$ so i thought i better stay outta that convo lol


Lol right me too!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> So whut happened to Impala Killer???


That name was kind of a joke and people took it serious like I didnt like impalas and I never once said that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That name was kind of a joke and people took it serious like I didnt like impalas and I never once said that


never thought you didn't like impalas bought jus thought you were shit'n on them!!! lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> never thought you didn't like impalas bought jus thought you were shit'n on them!!! lol!!!


Alot of fools thought that I didnt mean to offend people I even posted on liking cars that were impalas with that name


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Alot of fools thought that I didnt mean to offend people I even posted on liking cars that were impalas with that name


you know you can't joke around on LIL!!! people take everything to heart around here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> you know you can't joke around on LIL!!! people take everything to heart around here!!!


Yup Im only playin in offtopic from now on lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> you know you can't joke around on LIL!!! people take everything to heart around here!!!


Ya if u dont no them personally they get all salty lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup Im only playin in offtopic from now on lol


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya if u dont no them personally they get all salty lol


even if you know them personally!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup big CO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup Im only playin in offtopic from now on lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See u down there Josh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Larry and Roy, you guys are funny! Happy New Year everyone! I want to wish everyone a very Happy New Year! To all the club's in Colorado I hope for a great summer and for everyone to come together as one. Colorado has a lot to offer. To Ceez and his familia I wish the very best and I thank from the heart for supporting me from my deployment in the Middle East. There is people who give all for there country and for the freedoms that we all take for granted. Lets all pull together this summer and carpi diem to show we are doing big thangs!



Thank you for your service big dog....we appreciate what you do and the sacrifices you have made bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....hope everyone had a great holiday season....wishing you guys all the best in 2013 ! 

Now lets finish these rides so we can go kick and cruise and have some cold ones!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good morning coLOWrado ceez some cold ones sound damn good right now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Good morning coLOWrado ceez some cold ones sound damn good right now


Yessir...can't wait to get this season started


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank God it's my day off so I can has a few :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine too roy but on a good note i did get one of those things they call a "job" well i think thats a good thing lol got me a lil job starting at 9 an hour over at outback so i can get a lil bit of money while im still in college... i gotta do something to keep up wit all u ballers on here hopefully i can hit up o randy pretty soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Mine too roy but on a good note i did get one of those things they call a "job" well i think thats a good thing lol got me a lil job starting at 9 an hour over at outback so i can get a lil bit of money while im still in college... i gotta do something to keep up wit all u ballers on here hopefully i can hit up o randy pretty soon


Good 4 you Bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats on the job


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


looks like brian is pushing buttons on the dishwasher again


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> looks like brian is pushing buttons on the dishwasher again


LOL damnit! Errtime I go over there something strange happens I'm not going there no more LOL!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Congrats on the job


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL damnit! Errtime I go over there something strange happens I'm not going there no more LOL!


Your coming back over dont even try it foo


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Your coming back over dont even try it foo


 Yeah LOL I know it!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah LOL I know it!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah LOL I know it!


did he fix the toilet?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas? Happy Friday I hope everyone has a productive and great weekend!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> did he fix the toilet?


No time I'm trying to familiarize to Amarillo now LOL just trying to catch a cool guy to roll with


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC 









  View Profile 








 View Forum Posts 








 Private Message 








 View Blog Entries 








 Add as Contact 








57 RAG







 ​
[HR][/HR] Join DateJul 2006
LocationThe Boulevard
Car Club*YOU KNOWWW* 
Posts23,648 *Didn't know you went to USO Breh*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> MOSTHATED CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> MOSTHATED CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUMB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There I spelled it out for you Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> There I spelled it out for you Roy


Thanks for clarifying Big Larry.... :run:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Disrespectful

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Club-Plaque-/190779292269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b54fa6d


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Disrespectful
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Club-Plaque-/190779292269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b54fa6d


:wow:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not good. I seen that on ebay bout a month ago I guess he reposted it. He should of sold it back to the club President.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not much of a Ford guy but this is pretty cool! 

http://www.flickr.com//photos/bossmustang/sets/72157622945726489/show/


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Not good. I seen that on ebay bout a month ago I guess he reposted it. He should of sold it back to the club President.


Yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Disrespectful
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Club-Plaque-/190779292269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b54fa6d


 Up to $809 ? :wow:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

i removed the post and we hashed it out.never to be talked about again.talking dose wonders when its with good people.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Colorado! Hope everyone had a great weekend! Anyone have any parts for sale for a 61 Impala? How bout a Color Bar? I figured I would ask. Looking for a front disc brake conversion kit too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Disrespectful
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Club-Plaque-/190779292269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6b54fa6d


Straight Bullshit right there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

dead in here!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup big fes and homies..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> dead in here!!!


It always is unless someone is talkin shit or braggin about themselves you know that


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It always is unless someone is talkin shit or braggin about themselves you know that


lol


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Was needing a drive shaft shortend anyone know were i could go thanx.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Was needing a drive shaft shortend anyone know were i could go thanx.


Theres a spot in pueblo let me find out the name and I'll text u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Pueblo brake and clutch does them I tried textin you but maybe your number changed


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Heres my new number 719-469-0026 thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Heres my new number 719-469-0026 thanks homie


No problem keep me in the know with your number changes so I can keep you informed about cruising LJ we plan on more out of town cruises if your up to it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> lol


Tell me Im lying lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup big fes and homies..


sup eric whuts crackin!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run: You lyin :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It always is unless someone is talkin shit or braggin about themselves you know that


funny shit right there but quotec for truth!!!

sup RO Chuck!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Quoted*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Familia


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: You lyin :run:


I'm talking to Ralph and the Other guys you have no say in this Roy LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm talking to Ralph and the Other guys you have no say in this Roy LOL


:finger:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :finger:


Aww come on Roy nothing but love or you feeling guilty lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> funny shit right there but quotec for truth!!!
> 
> sup RO Chuck!!!


bwahahaha I'm chuckling over here glad you see it my way.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Aww come on Roy nothing but love or you feeling guilty lmao


I'm just bullchiting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Get back on Layitlow Roy don't make me start texting you LOL I never once pointed a finger I'm just messing why you mad breh damn I'm still laughing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm just bullchiting


Ya me too bro just having some fun You guys gonna try and make that Santa Fe show??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody else in Co gonna go??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mzan I don't know if I'll make the first one I am going to Cali.My car will most likely be there though....I should make the 2nd no problem....you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Mzan I don't know if I'll make the first one I am going to Cali.My car will most likely be there though....I should make the 2nd no problem....you?


I want to go my lady has family there a couple of us want to drive our rides there I need to swap out that damn 2 speed trans first not an easy task on a 265 v8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want to go my lady has family there a couple of us want to drive our rides there I need to swap out that damn 2 speed trans first not an easy task on a 265 v8


Be cool to see yous drive.Wish my ride wasn't such a damn tank


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We think it would be fun to do you know just sum personal enjoyment I hope my ride will be ready


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We think it would be fun to do you know just sum personal enjoyment I hope my ride will be ready


 Yeah sounds fun I use to love driving the Booger around


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think thats the most fun. no sense in owning this shit if you dont or cant drive it. Brian and I have 2 speed transmissions I wanna swap mine for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I think thats the most fun. no sense in owning this shit if you dont or cant drive it. Brian and I have 2 speed transmissions I wanna swap mine for sure


Only messed up part about driving verts a long way is they get filthy in the interior.....Besides that there is no feeling like it on earf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That sux about the wrapped frames being too heavy to hit the highway does that car ride like your yellow duece on.the highway?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That sux about the wrapped frames being too heavy to hit the highway does that car ride like your yellow duece on.the highway?


The Yellow Deuce at least had an overbored 327 Vette engine in it......This stock 283 aint got that much power.With all the weight I think I could maybe hit 60 max if I was lucky


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Only messed up part about driving verts a long way is they get filthy in the interior.....Besides that there is no feeling like it on earf


I used to like cruisin my elco also so vert or not just cruisin something you dont see everday is cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> The Yellow Deuce at least had an overbored 327 Vette engine in it......This stock 283 aint got that much power.With all the weight I think I could maybe hit 60 max if I was lucky


60 damn but is it squirrly


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 60 damn but is it squirrly


Nah bro it ride smooov


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool so a bigger motor and your in business


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats cool so a bigger motor and your in business


It's a matching numbers motor(which probably don't mean chit since it's so cut up) ....But yeah if I have it after the Season Imma probably throw an LS1 in it .


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I think thats the most fun. no sense in owning this shit if you dont or cant drive it. Brian and I have 2 speed transmissions I wanna swap mine for sure


i got a 700r4


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> i got a 700r4


Is it a working one and how much?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO???


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

booty kit for sale $500 or best for more info contact mike from just casual c.c #303-883-0396


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

for sale 87 euro cutlass 2 pumps 8 batts chrome motor shaved firewall and real 13x7 72 spoke daytons.will trade for a 2000 or newer tahoe or yukon.the price for the cutlass is 5000.00 firm any questions contact mike @303-883-0396


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's a matching numbers motor(which probably don't mean chit since it's so cut up) ....But yeah if I have it after the Season Imma probably throw an LS1 in it .


Ya matching numbers means nothing on your ride really


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya me too bro just having some fun You guys gonna try and make that Santa Fe show??


yea I think we are, let me know if your gonna make it, sup fes I see you have been stayin busy with all the people pics on fb you been postin .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Will do


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> yea I think we are, let me know if your gonna make it, sup fes I see you have been stayin busy with all the people pics on fb you been postin .


X2 big M on a mission big ups


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> X2 big M on a mission big ups


Wut upper Los???? See ya in 7 days


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What up rick!! 7 days it is im saving my pennys cuz we got a few bottles of ciroc to kill^___^


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

The 26th its goin down!! Ill give u the 1st weekend ur back to spend wit ur family


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> The 26th its goin down!! Ill give u the 1st weekend ur back to spend wit ur family


Thanks I appreciate that lol.....and don't worry about saving your pennies I got a couple dollars in my pocket "that's what friends are for" lol.....the weekend I come home we got Natalia's birthday at chucked cheeses then going up the mountain to break in my new guns....then it's time to redo my trunk on the monte and a couple other secrets lol...see ya soon pimpin


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man... it's cold this morning walking the kids to school burrr!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up everyone its getting warmer tested tha 64 the other day need a little more weight and she is ready about repaint the caprice finished frame


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Sam's Hydraulics still open?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> yea I think we are, let me know if your gonna make it, sup fes I see you have been stayin busy with all the people pics on fb you been postin .


lol jus staying motivated this winter instead of drinking the winter away till march then rushing to do everything!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> X2 big M on a mission big ups


Jus doin' us homie!!! I know you guys will have some things up your sleeves!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone know if Sam's Hydraulics still open?


I called him a few weeks ago and sam answered


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol jus staying motivated this winter instead of *drinking the winter away till march then rushing to do everything*!!! Lol!!!


:scrutinize: Why jew giving away my plans ?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Jus doin' us homie!!! I know you guys will have some things up your sleeves!!!


Only thing i got up my sleave is some new ink lol other then that i aint got shit lol


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone know if Sam's Hydraulics still open?


Yup. Same spot on Evans


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Only thing i got up my sleave is some new ink lol other then that i aint got shit lol


Thats what I was tryin to setup


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up everyone its getting warmer tested tha 64 the other day need a little more weight and she is ready about repaint the caprice finished frame


What up


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone know if Sam's Hydraulics still open?



Sam's Hydraulics 2165 W Evans Ave, Denver, CO 80223 303-975-0852


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :scrutinize: Why jew giving away my plans ?


I doubt that lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Only thing i got up my sleave is some new ink lol other then that i aint got shit lol


Shit I need some new ink!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Shit I need some new ink!!!


My guys pretty cheap he did my forearm for 120 we gonna finish it today just like 20 or 30 mins left and his quality is good too but whats up wit them pump heads fes still havnt made it down south yet?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up mister D hit me 719 2145611 wait til u see the make over on the caprice should be done by next month fezz u switching gears on los just joking big ups colorado on the move


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> My guys pretty cheap he did my forearm for 120 we gonna finish it today just like 20 or 30 mins left and his quality is good too but whats up wit them pump heads fes still havnt made it down south yet?


Pics of work?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up mister D hit me 719 2145611 wait til u see the make over on the caprice should be done by next month fezz u switching gears on los just joking big ups colorado on the move


I no right lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Pics of work?


I dont no how to post pics thats why i never do it lol but if u gots a cell phone # i could send u pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I dont no how to post pics thats why i never do it lol but if u gots a cell phone # i could send u pics


719-468-5828


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

anybody know if the upper a arms off my 96 will fit on a 79' coupe cadi:dunno:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

lacwood said:


> anybody know if the upper a arms off my 96 will fit on a 79' coupe cadi:dunno:


They should might have to swap mounting bar tl


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> They should might have to swap mounting bar tl


cool thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up mister D hit me 719 2145611 wait til u see the make over on the caprice should be done by next month fezz u switching gears on los just joking big ups colorado on the move


lol haven't even made it to PJay's!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Los lol haven't made it done there but told him to give me a shipping quote...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sorry Los lol haven't made it done there but told him to give me a shipping quote...


Nah man u don't have to pay for shipping I will pay for it if you not going down there....I appreciate the offer though pimpin....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sorry Los lol haven't made it done there but told him to give me a shipping quote...


I'll get u ur stuff shipped fes text me ur address


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Nah man u don't have to pay for shipping I will pay for it if you not going down there....I appreciate the offer though pimpin....


Fes has his own stuff he wants shipped but i got u on the other stuff


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> Fes has his own stuff he wants shipped but i got u on the other stuff


Cool man I will hit you up when I get home....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Burrrr!!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Burrrr!!!!


:yessad:



JOHNJOHN said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! no sweat we have bigger stuff bein' shipped than your gears dont trip!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG M checking in!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good low low Colorado?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! no sweat we have bigger stuff bein' shipped than your gears dont trip!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sad day for Denver fans


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado...man.....that game came down to the wire...good game


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Fuck tha Ravens :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm bored so it's a jam session time for me LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :inout:


ya bounce sucka lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya bounce sucka lol


Sup Fawka?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sup Fawka?


Just throwing a drag at the hotel so trying to fill the void LOL and You??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just throwing a drag at the hotel so trying to fill the void LOL and You??


Watching the playoffs waiting for the Lakers to come on later sippin on a few


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The homie from my old neighborhoods jam......Probably not the best but he's been into Lowriders before me.Fool just got outta prison.He went in at 19 and just got out at 38.He's been on SOA and wrote a book....Fools doing Good now,proud of him......I Know Cool story Bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that a plug for him or your ride LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is that a plug for him or your ride LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I memeber dat


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

aww man come back and kick it Jerry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i got a 24" for a hose rack at work:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Fuck dog a 57 rag is the car of all cars man


:shocked: 7-17-08


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I really been looking at 60 Impala believe it or not
> you don't see them everyday and I think they are slept on
> so who knows......a tri 5 would be nice also :happysad:


2-16-10 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :shocked: 7-17-08


Ive wanted a 57 since I was 16


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just put in my order for A-arms.....Had to go with the best engraver out there....Can't wait


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dems is nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dems is nice


Yeah mine should look the same but getting TIC in the middle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ive wanted a 57 since I was 16


Congrats on your dream


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah mine should look the same but getting TIC in the middle


Cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cool


Get on Facebook already foolio


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just put in my order for A-arms.....Had to go with the best engraver out there....Can't wait


Talkin bout BALLIN!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Who did u go threw roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Get on Facebook already foolio


Momma say facebook is da devil


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just put in my order for A-arms.....Had to go with the best engraver out there....Can't wait


that frame looks familiar, who's is that?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Early bird gets da worm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Who did u go threw roy?


Went through Alex from my club



fesboogie said:


> that frame looks familiar, who's is that?


Don't know Fes but his trailing arms are exactly alike.I think the Big M uses him too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Momma say facebook is da devil


:banghead:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

He on fb as alex isbouncing?


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep thats the man


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> He on fb as alex isbouncing?


Yep thats the man dont colowrado im gonna expand street fame to colowrado me alex been talkin we will have everything in stock


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :banghead:





josephm86 said:


> Yep thats the man dont colowrado im gonna expand street fame to colowrado me alex been talkin we will have everything in stock


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> He on fb as alex isbouncing?


:yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Went through Alex from my club
> 
> Don't know Fes but his trailing arms are exactly alike.I think the Big M uses him too


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG M checkin' in!!! trendsetters ya dig!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LoL


gotta try to keep it interesting!!! lol!!! 

fishin'...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> gotta try to keep it interesting!!! lol!!!
> 
> fishin'...


Haha oh shit lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Haha oh shit lol


lol!!! let the games begin!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> lol


you still wanna sell that trim?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you still wanna sell that trim?


Yes...I don't have the monies to redo it anymore


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> you still wanna sell that trim?


Trend setters??? I thought yall were big money spenders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Trend setters??? I thought yall were big money spenders


Boff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yes...I don't have the monies to redo it anymore


how much is it gonna cost to redo threw your guy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Trend setters??? I thought yall were big money spenders


lol we broke!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> how much is it gonna cost to redo threw your guy?


$10 a foot includes dings and dents


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO......badazz engraving Roy.....what's good Larry n Fes?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Those almost look like my engraved a arms


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Those almost look like my engraved a arms


Hope they come out this Bad Ass



BigCeez said:


> What's good CO......badazz engraving Roy.....what's good Larry n Fes?


Jew gonna be killing it.Imma be selling my Pitbull ones.Any idea of what they worth?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

At least 300 or more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not much ceez just got back from my kids basketball game whats up with you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> At least 300 or more


With fading chrome?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What's good CO......badazz engraving Roy.....what's good Larry n Fes?


not much cesar!!! congrats on the baby girl!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> $10 a foot includes dings and dents


cool i'll get wit' you this week...


----------



## Luis Morales (Oct 21, 2007)

What's up CoLOWrado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> cool i'll get wit' you this week...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Luis Morales said:


> What's up CoLOWrado?


:wave:


----------



## BOSSBULLY (Jan 15, 2013)

What's good Roy? Your car looks sick as hell!!


----------



## BOSSBULLY (Jan 15, 2013)

Droppin love...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BOSSBULLY said:


> View attachment 594736
> Droppin love...


Badass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BOSSBULLY said:


> What's good Roy? Your car looks sick as hell!!


Thanks Dog appreciate it/GOOD to see yous on LIL


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> With fading chrome?


250 then


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone have clean 59-64 rear lower trailing arms that I can send off for work and chrome and how much you want for them


----------



## BOSSBULLY (Jan 15, 2013)

THANKS HOMIE.. HOW YOU BEEN LARRY?


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

What up CO??? I hope everyone had a good Holiday Season!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper coLOWrado......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hope they come out this Bad Ass
> 
> Jew gonna be killing it.Imma be selling my Pitbull ones.Any idea of what they worth?


I say $250 is a good price as well for dem bad boys! 



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not much ceez just got back from my kids basketball game whats up with you?


Just trying to get over this damn cold and taking care of the fam. Been rough with just be working so I have to look for a second job again. 



fesboogie said:


> not much cesar!!! congrats on the baby girl!!!


Thank you papo...we are excited brother. Another reason to sell my cars.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Just trying to get over this damn cold and taking care of the fam. Been rough with just be working so I have to look for a second job again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you papo...we are excited brother. Another reason to sell my cars.


Right on a new addition to the family and your makin me tired talkin this 2nd job stuff bro that sux but gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Right on a new addition to the family and your makin me tired talkin this 2nd job stuff bro that sux but gotta do what u gotta do


X2 Congrats to you and yours for the addition...............and damn 2 yobs? I thought 1 was hard enough to finds.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning foolios!? What's good Cees, Roy, Fes, and Larry?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Congratulations CEEZ


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

sup co. congratz bigg ceez


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

congrats ceez, i know the feelin bro i got another one coming in april


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Right on a new addition to the family and your makin me tired talkin this 2nd job stuff bro that sux but gotta do what u gotta do


Thank you brother, yup, wifey is going back to school and since the "gubment" is paying for school, she has never gotten any type of unemployment. So we are just living on my income. With a new one on the way and me trying to compete with everyone in the low low world, I gotta do the second job. 



TALKISCHEAP said:


> X2 Congrats to you and yours for the addition...............and damn 2 yobs? I thought 1 was hard enough to finds.


Thank you!



Crash1964 said:


> Good morning foolios!? What's good Cees, Roy, Fes, and Larry?


:wave:



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Congratulations CEEZ


Thank you bro



theonenonly said:


> sup co. congratz bigg ceez


Thanks Ty!



lacwood said:


> congrats ceez, i know the feelin bro i got another one coming in april


Congrats to you as well!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dont worry about keepin up bro just do you it will make you happier


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dont worry about keepin up bro just do you it will make you happier


yes whut larry said!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning foolios!? What's good Cees, Roy, Fes, and Larry?


sup javier!!! here jus chill'n like a villian!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JETHROW-BODEAN said:


> What up CO??? I hope everyone had a good Holiday Season!!!


sup fam hope you had fun on your bday!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody got any cheap all chrome chinas 13s for sale in the northern Co or denver area


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yes whut larry said!!!


Just tellin the truth lowriding used to be way more fun


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just put in my order for A-arms.....Had to go with the best engraver out there....Can't wait


Too many monies over there on that street, i am going to quit my job and write a book about how you roll. :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Too many monies over there on that street, i am going to quit my job and write a book about how you roll. :cheesy:


I roll just like a fawked up wooden wheel....on one side I'll roll ok and the other I'm all over the place


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Chuck? When yous going to take a look at my ride?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Ceez!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Chuck? When yous going to take a look at my ride?


When doesn't feel like siberia outside.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats big ceez.....


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup fam hope you had fun on your bday!!!


*WHats up chipstick *


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat it do BiG M fam,gt and all my lowlow homies wats good any one no where i can get sum chrome ajustiable for a big body .


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

hey roy can u ask josh to hit me up need to talk to him.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

elonzo said:


> hey roy can u ask josh to hit me up need to talk to him.


im at work you can txt me 641-6068. i got my chrome adjustables from black magic btw


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

coo coo bro.


lacwood said:


> im at work you can txt me 641-6068. i got my chrome adjustables from black magic btw


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"we aint got no worries"

sup eric!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup co!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *WHats up chipstick *


the biggest CHIPPER PJAY!!! whuts happening!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What Up CO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

elonzo said:


> wat it do BiG M fam,gt and all my lowlow homies wats good any one no where i can get sum chrome ajustiable for a big body .


I have some raw ones from cce had em for a couple days and built lock up u can have chromed


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

elonzo said:


> wat it do BiG M fam,gt and all my lowlow homies wats good any one no where i can get sum chrome ajustiable for a big body .


I got some from Karz icon for a good price....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet can't wait Chuck!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Sweet can't wait Chuck!


Whats good Javi....its warming up now...you ready to take your top off....slightly ****


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would be rollin dirty with no tags! Not going anywhere!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I would be rollin dirty with no tags! Not going anywhere!


I guess just roll it in the drive way


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:What's Up CO.....figure I drop in real quick.....Studying for my next pay check.......can't wait for the warm weather..........Hey Ceez Congrats.....Hey Javi, glad you back......now time for bed.......


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> :wave:What's Up CO.....figure I drop in real quick.....Studying for my next pay check.......can't wait for the warm weather..........Hey Ceez Congrats.....Hey Javi, glad you back......now time for bed.......


Gracias hermano.....good luck on your studying


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> I would be rollin dirty with no tags! Not going anywhere!


Guess u gotta roll in the middle of the cruz line


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Big Izzy? Good point just like back in day when we all rolled illegally on Nevada Ave!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Why u no have plates?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Naw I got plates off my ole 61 but expried tags. Everthing else is good insurance and registration.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Then go get tags I guess I dont understand lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No hurry on the lemon needs mad work!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> No hurry on the lemon needs mad work!!


Oh ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Big M Fes?!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Big M Fes?!


Hows the time off goin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Went into 7/11 to get a Greenpak card Dumb Mofo put an extra $200 in my account :run:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's greenpak card? Life is great just been remodeling the kitchen.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's greenpak card? Life is great just been remodeling the kitchen.


Cards you put money on to buy from Ebay or put in paypal acct


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Went into 7/11 to get a Greenpak card Dumb Mofo put an extra $200 in my account :run:


Sounds like a come up to me LOL!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Karma!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good big CO....


Javi...that lemon isnt that far off....get tags on that sumovabish!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Went into 7/11 to get a Greenpak card Dumb Mofo put an extra $200 in my account :run:


Sounds like dishonesty not returning it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Sounds like a come up to me LOL!


Not u Brian damnnn


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like dishonesty not returning it


Sounds like more scribbles for mah turd to me  Those fawkers deserved to get burnt after charging so mush for chit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sounds like more scribbles for mah turd to me  Those fawkers deserved to get burnt after charging so mush for chit


Im sure the guy workin at 7/11 dont make the prices but good luck to you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im sure the guy workin at 7/11 dont make the prices but good luck to you


I'm sure he was Family.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whatever you got to tell yourself


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whatever you got to tell yourself


Here you go bro you dropped this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Will you kindly hold that for me till we cross paths thank you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Will you kindly hold that for me till we cross paths thank you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Roy


No problema Anything for jew my friend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My ninja


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a kick out of this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn u got all the stored up pix


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I got a kick out of this


Funny..just seen that this morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn u got all the stored up pix


Yous guys always have Smiles bro....Good people right dur


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> View attachment 596369


Damn that deuce was the boobies!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol at da vid


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Damn that deuce was the boobies!


One of the nice stepping stones :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Lol at da vid






TALKISCHEAP said:


> One of the nice stepping stones :happysad:


I need to find me some stepping stones like that!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous guys always have Smiles bro....Good people right dur


Thanx Roy although I enjoy hasseling you on layitlow I was showin my lady the booshit I was tellin u about the card lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Roy although I enjoy hasseling you on layitlow I was showin my lady the booshit I was tellin u about the card lol


lol...Tell Soledad I said hello


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I need to find me some stepping stones like that!


I has one for sale......Might even have a fully engraved undercarriage soon :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

She said whats up. It looks like my head is on jerrys and rubens on mine lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I has one for sale......Might even have a fully engraved undercarriage soon :wow:


Yea...I seen the pics of those A Arms....man...too many monies

Nice pics....I have to try and make it out to LJ this year.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I doubt there wil be anymore summer gatherings down here no offense to anybody just not enough support


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I doubt there wil be anymore summer gatherings down here no offense to anybody just not enough support


I wasnt talking about gatherings...I just want to go to LJ


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I member dat one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I wasnt talking about gatherings...I just want to go to LJ


Unless theres a gathering its really not worth coming Im just sayin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Unless theres a gathering its really not worth coming Im just sayin



Its always worth coming Larry.....slightly ****.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I doubt there wil be anymore summer gatherings down here no offense to anybody just not enough support


:uh::tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was riding dirty holmes wheres da after car wash pics lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Its always worth coming Larry.....slightly ****.


Lets rock lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Lets rock lol


:roflmao:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> sup fam hope you had fun on your bday!!!


I FUCKED UP!!!!!! Thanks for coming, my girl said we didn't even finish that second bottle.. They still got it at the club. You trying to finish it??


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


i remember that car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> i remember that car


I never cruised and enjoyed it I remember it in my garage


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I never cruised and enjoyed it I remember it in my garage


You getting your monies worth outta the Bel Air doh:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes I am I got too much invested to let it sit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yes I am I got too much invested to let it sit


:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> "we aint got no worries"
> 
> sup eric!!!


 wat it do big prez.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> wat up roy.


Sending Smoke signals....What up Big M.....Yous guys ready?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat it do big prez.


not much sarge!!! gettin' this frame ready for powder coating!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sending Smoke signals....What up Big M.....Yous guys ready?


our smoke signals were sent before vegas!!! last year!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> our smoke signals were sent before vegas!!! last year!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*$CHUCK MONEY$
*







*
*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

When is chucks car supposed to come out in lrm


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> When is chucks car supposed to come out in lrm


Not sure about when in LRM but its in the next issue of Impalas Magazine.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats the smoke signals about?? When somebody is blowin smoke to me its usually out there ass lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats the smoke signals about?? When somebody is blowin smoke to me its usually out there ass lol


Lol....smoke signals gotta go out to my fellow Indians in my tribe to prepare them for battle......I's hear dat another tribe is comething on strongeth.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I aint worried about dat shit but good luck to both of u guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I aint worried about dat shit but good luck to both of u guys


I wouldn't be worried with a Tri-5 Rag neaver...Yous already top dog even if dat chit was primered


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats not it bro I mean all u guys can bust out with nothing but 58 impala rags and 57 rags Im just not concerned with that no mores


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not worried just hopefully putting a lil motivation out there.I know my ass is gonna do what I have to do to up my game.....Just hope that motivation spreads.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So my fellow tribes out there .....We bringing at least a Quarter Million Dollar Line-Up........IJS Let's do this:machinegun::guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn I figured at least the "Trendsetter Tribe" would check in :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yous guys in La Junta could be the Topless Tribe Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Can we be the slapahoe tribe cuz we broke and aint competing with none of yall ballers??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oooo u better watch ya'lls ass lol jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oooo u better watch ya'lls ass lol jk


:worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Can we be the slapahoe tribe cuz we broke and aint competing with none of yall ballers??


Quite it....Yous guys yust got your Overseas monies back


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Thats why he aint worried


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Quite it....Yous guys yust got your Overseas monies back


thats one person lol the rest of us is on food stamps


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous guys in La Junta could be the Topless Tribe Larry


:naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We da "Traditional Tribe":naughty:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> We da "Traditional Tribe":naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Traditional and what are we driving Roy mini trucks lmao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Traditional and what are we driving Roy mini trucks lmao


Yous are the Topless Tribe


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

for sale hit me up for info


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

More info on that rig Chuck I got a homie interested in one of those not sure what condition he's wanting though but you never know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous are the Topless Tribe


Well thats not good enough we want to be the ''traditional topless tribe thats been setting trends for years so we slapped a hoe'' LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> More info on that rig Chuck I got a homie interested in one of those not sure what condition he's wanting though but you never know


call me bro 9941738


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Well thats not good enough we want to be the ''traditional topless tribe thats been setting trends for years so we slapped a hoe'' LOL


So greedy:facepalm:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Well thats not good enough we want to be the ''traditional topless tribe thats been setting trends for years so we slapped a hoe'' LOL


:roflmao: herd it from mr money bags himself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? I took the Lemon out for a cruz today felt great to ride dirty around the neighborhood!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? I took the Lemon out for a cruz today felt great to ride dirty around the neighborhood!


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

thats gonna be the shit on the 57 keep up the work cuz


MOSTHATED CC said:


>


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn Larry. You never cease to amaze me :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx cousins you know how I do


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Que onda CO.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nada Izzy how the Chair Force treating yous? JK Damn that Chrome rack is the shit how much did that run yous Larry?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good mi gente


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez your awake!! Guess you didn't party too hard last night!?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nada Izzy how the Chair Force treating yous? JK Damn that Chrome rack is the shit how much did that run yous Larry?


Chrome alone was 1100 I paid 200 labor to have it taken apart and reassembled I had to buy a hardware kit for that which was 150 plus shippin back n forth ya kno


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Has anybody done the y bone on their impala and how do you like it ? I have the wishbone on my 64 but I decided to go with the y bone on my 62 I dont plan on lifting it . so far anyways.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Has anybody done the y bone on their impala and how do you like it ? I have the wishbone on my 64 but I decided to go with the y bone on my 62 I dont plan on lifting it . so far anyways.


Your Club bROther has one on the Trey Rag


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Chrome alone was 1100 I paid 200 labor to have it taken apart and reassembled I had to buy a hardware kit for that which was 150 plus shippin back n forth ya kno


Gotta pay the Cost:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Your Club bROther has one on the Trey Rag


Oh better just go take his whole car for awhile


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Oh better just go take his whole car for awhile


That's an idea.....But I think he is looking for a Y Bone....so might be troubles :dunno: Hoppo's has one with an adjustable top arm for $350 raw or $450 chromed....Looks Good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Gotta pay the Cost:yes:


To be the BOSS!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I ordered a chrome y bone from empire customs for 375


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I ordered a chrome y bone from empire customs for 375


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to redo my rack in chrome and do a color top on my rag!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> To be the BOSS!!!


yessir...although this is words I have just heard from others


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I would like to redo my rack in chrome and do a color top on my rag!


What color is your ride?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I would like to redo my rack in chrome and do a color top on my rag!


If I had you monies I would too


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's nipple pink! lol!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love Big Ceez.....his touch is the reason I went through puberty!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

don't let Tiff see that!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> It's nipple pink! lol!


Pics of said nipple


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a white rag with blue guts! LOL!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So u want a blue top?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew should paint da Ace Blue and get some blue dishes and stayfast:naughty:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

300 chrome low life


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

i love the Stayfast tops but...I have a brand new top on her now. So I don't know.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn Larry....you gotta nice rack!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Damn Larry....you gotta nice rack!


Woah woah not sure if Im cool with u lookin at my girl lol


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Woah woah not sure if Im cool with u lookin at my girl lol


checkin out your man boobs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> checkin out your man boobs


Bettet than your vagina


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bettet than your vagina


rack looks good bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Still no word from that trib that be setting trends they must be hung over it was fes bday the other day lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WAKE N BAKE COlowRADO!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

work'n on the caddy for this one!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Big Buma


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Good morning colorado


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks roy !!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up homies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD morning Colorado


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up roy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! all the internet talk is jus fun and games to me... been workin on my car!!! we ain't competing wit anyone but ourselves pushing ourselves & havin' fun!!! all our goals we've set gots to do wit Majestics as a whole & our own chapter. thats why i tell my guys we competing against ourselves gettin ready to take a nice lineup to vegas!!! we the smallest tribe other than MOST HATED... & we hold our own!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 597687


sup buma!!! been a minute...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED is gonna pull david and goliath on that ass lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If you guys are david, we david's older brother by like a year cuz we aint look'n for anymore members till everyone who is in now car is right lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen ur car not finished in 06 its still not done thats why I weigh so much Im eatin snickers "gonna be here for a while" lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up everyone been stuck in the garage like a jackstand!!!!! HITS just passin thru....back to the garage....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I seen ur car not finished in 06 its still not done thats why I weigh so much Im eatin snickers "gonna be here for a while" lol


I've had a car out every summer but one since '06 so im cool in my lane... LOL!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> I've had a car out every summer but one since '06 so im cool in my lane... LOL!!!


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I've had a car out every summer but one since '06 so im cool in my lane... LOL!!!


Huhh never noticed I guess


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> sup buma!!! been a minute...


 not much jus workn on the cadi a taken care of my boys gettn ready for summer!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! all the internet talk is jus fun and games to me... been workin on my car!!! we ain't competing wit anyone but ourselves pushing ourselves & havin' fun!!! all our goals we've set gots to do wit Majestics as a whole & our own chapter. thats why i tell my guys we competing against ourselves gettin ready to take a nice lineup to vegas!!! we the smallest tribe other than MOST HATED... & we hold our own!!!


It's just fun and games to me as well....But jew guys are my motivation.....chit aint too many other people upping there game right now(especially bragging about it like yous do) because of the economy or situations....I's need somebody to drive me because me trying to motivate myself is getting old.Me Y Julian use to do it all the time.We would up our game everytime we had a chance with our G-Bodys.Not for trophies or fame,just for pride and happiness.We never stopped cruising back then and there was very few Ridaz out mobbing.Now the Lowrider scene has blown up but seems everyone is just looking into points.I see all these nice ass rides lifted and showing undies without any type of reinforcement....calling em "Lay and Play".....Save that Lay and Play shit for Kama Sutra and get those Fawkers swangin on the streets and BBQ's......Just my 2 Pesos but I really feel kick backs,cruising,and BBQ's are a must this Season.Seems like everyone is staying couped up in their garage until a show pops up....Fawk dat...As for me I gotta have my chit Roillin....Motor,Tranny,Rear end,Brakes,hydraulic motor goes out,I'm on it.....Real Lowriding starts and thrives in the streets ....I admire yous guys though,it aint fawkin easy being in a major traditional Car Club with standards.We are the new booties when it comes to quality.We only set plaqueable standards a hand full of years ago...We are the one still catching up.Yous all been doing it for Decades....Really glad to see another Traditional Car Club in Colorado like I've always said.....Now stop Bullshiting and give me some motivational inspiration :biggrin:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> MOST HATED is gonna pull david and goliath on that ass lol


I been knowing dis for a while....You's guys set the standard Years ago....Poco pero Loco's



fesboogie said:


> If you guys are david, we david's older brother by like a year cuz we aint look'n for anymore members till everyone who is in now car is right lol!!!


I hear ya on not looking for Members....We been this way for awhile.Plus,it's so damn hard to get someone on that level when everyone else is there and they are just starting off.



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I seen ur car not finished in 06 its still not done thats why I weigh so much Im eatin snickers "gonna be here for a while" lol


OMFG that Snickers shit was hilarious.......Fool said "Gonna be here awhile":roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:....Best chit I heard in a long time.....Jew know dat chits funny Fes



HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up everyone been stuck in the garage like a jackstand!!!!! HITS just passin thru....back to the garage....


What up Big Scott :wave: I know yous guys have something up your sleeve as well :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was havin fun too Roy but people usually dont like what I say not just layitlow. Im talkin guys standing around jokin I say one thing and Im the bad guy lol. Im also cool with lay n play I'll be karma sutra as long as I can drive my shit. No offense but I kno alot of them hoppers cant drive. Im into fixin cars not destroying them just my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was havin fun too Roy but people usually dont like what I say not just layitlow. Im talkin guys standing around jokin I say one thing and Im the bad guy lol. Im also cool with lay n play I'll be karma sutra as long as I can drive my shit. No offense but I kno alot of them hoppers cant drive. Im into fixin cars not destroying them just my opinion


They gotta know your sarcastic ass ..lol..A lot of people just don't get da interwebs and get butthurt.....And I'm sure if anybody was sitting in a 57 Rag they would be lay N Play too......Although you wasn't scared to swang that Elco a lil.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya but it was non reienforced and no extended arms just a clean cruiser


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So,I'm guessing no more progress pics from the trendsetter tribe?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya they gonna post up the mini vans they show up to picnics in lol jk I'll quit it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya they gonna post up the mini vans they show up to picnics in lol jk I'll quit it


:run: Now you gonna have Haters for sure after that one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL no more comments I dug myself deep enough


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LoL no more comments I dug myself deep enough


They cool dog....their motto is "Dey aint got no worries" Fes knows what up....Or he mad right about now :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The internets is bullshit everybody is cool in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They cool dog....their motto is "Dey aint got no worries" Fes knows what up....Or he mad right about now :happysad:


Oh and btw he can get happy in the same pants he got mad in lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh and btw he can get happy in the same pants he got mad in lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

@ roy i dont post pics on here of the builds cuz i dont want peeps to think we braggin but yeah we backyard boogie'n

@ larry i chuckled out loud when i read it... larry been doin it and that shit was funny on some off topic funny shit

like i said its all fun and games cant wait to see everyone in the spring or summer on them streets!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The internets is bullshit everybody is cool in person


Thats true i never seen anyone get too salty in person even loud mouth ass jeff will pull u aside every once in a while and say "u no i was bull shittin wit u right" and have that big ass cheesy smile on lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I cant wait to see all the rides


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Man i see u guys doin stuff and getting new chiny parts it makes me jealous and sometimes think this college shit aint worth it lol i no everyones gonna come hard this year i just hope i aint left in the dust lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On a side note.Does anyone know if a lead additive will help horsepower in a classic car? I figured since they took Regular gas back then(with lead) they may need that additive :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Man i see u guys doin stuff and getting new chiny parts it makes me jealous and sometimes think this college shit aint worth it lol i no everyones gonna come hard this year i just hope i aint left in the dust lol


Education first Los....It's gonna be a struggle without it...You will pass us all up in due time with education and hard work.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

this topic movin today:yes:
i got a baby coming the same week as that lrm show...guess im not making that one:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> this topic movin today:yes:
> i got a baby coming the same week as that lrm show...guess im not making that one:happysad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> this topic movin today:yes:
> i got a baby coming the same week as that lrm show...guess im not making that one:happysad:


U got ur priorities all fucked up lol just messin josh


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Man i see u guys doin stuff and getting new chiny parts it makes me jealous and sometimes think this college shit aint worth it lol i no everyones gonna come hard this year i just hope i aint left in the dust lol


I sit in the dust with you homeboy no worries!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Get off it Brian stop eatin skrimp and steakums for a week and ur golden lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol we aint got no worries!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> On a side note.Does anyone know if a lead additive will help horsepower in a classic car? I figured since they took Regular gas back then(with lead) they may need that additive :dunno:


It only matters in the heads if they were original and never rebuilt with hardened seats


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> It only matters in the heads if they were original and never rebuilt with hardened seats


Yeah I was reading up on it was wondering if that was the way to go didn't wanna mess up my heads(No Joto)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Get off it Brian stop eatin skrimp and steakums for a week and ur golden lol


I heard that....Fool in a Deuce rag talm bout Dust bunnies:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Those skrimp and steakums are a product of food stamps my friends, and I'm just trying to make the homes Los feel comfy...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Those skrimp and steakums are a product of food stamps my friends, and I'm just trying to make the homes Los feel comfy...


Quit hittin basket ball games and goin to springs n denver every weekend stay home n stare at the wall like me and eat ramen noodles for months on in then u can afford chit lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Quit hittin basket ball games and goin to springs n denver every weekend stay home n stare at the wall like me and eat ramen noodles for months on in then u can afford chit lol


 You dont eat ramon noodles! hahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tonight Im havin chicken flavored


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> You dont eat ramon noodles! hahaha


damn larry snickers & ramen noodles!!! must be nice!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> damn larry snickers & ramen noodles!!! must be nice!!!


LOL!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> You dont eat ramon noodles! hahaha


snickers & ramen noodles the life!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... talked to the homie swiph, he done hit the bricks so im sure we'll see him on here soon!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I ran out of snickers waitin on fes I only got ramen noodles left


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... talked to the homie swiph, he done hit the bricks so im sure we'll see him on here soon!!!


:facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I killed off the last snickers like 3 years ago and figured he was a no sho lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I killed off the last snickers like 3 years ago and figured he was a no sho lol


:cheesy:....Heeee back....And he aint no's worries my friend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol im'ma buy you more snickers to hold you off a lil longer!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Been here for awhile crack was epic though lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :cheesy:....Heeee back....And he aint no's worries my friend


thats the anthem!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cant wait to see what they bust out u guys talk like he's gonna pull out perfect score


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

DID SOMEBODY SAY MINIVAN!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cant wait to see what they bust out u guys talk like he's gonna pull out perfect score


That's the word on on dem screets...They gonna make impact in Vegas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 597989
> DID SOMEBODY SAY MINIVAN!!!


:thumbsup:.....Or dis one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 597989
> DID SOMEBODY SAY MINIVAN!!!


Monte is lookin cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope you guys aint talkin about me... lol i build street cars!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No offense but I'll believe it when U see it good luck to all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Hope you guys aint talkin about me... lol i build street cars!!!


Imma learn dat song and sing it at every trophy Ceremony :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:.....Or dis one
> View attachment 597994
> View attachment 597995


 WOW LIKE THE LOCK UP !!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When I see it and make sure its drivable


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> WOW LIKE THE LOCK UP !!!!!


Sick Astro huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Imma learn dat song and sing it at every trophy Ceremony :biggrin:


LoL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol we definitely not worried about no trophies!!! my trophy in my back window!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol we definitely not worried about no trophies!!! my trophy in my back window!!!


Will jew guys have a fully undied Xframe to hops me?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oooooo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lol we definitely not worried about no trophies!!! my trophy in my back window!!!


So whats your guys goal for how many plaqued rides u will have this summer?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like that van will hops errbody! LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So whats your guys goal for how many plaqued rides u will have this summer?


They did have a nice line-up at our lil show :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Looks like that van will hops errbody! LOL


:yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

C'mon Fes jew started it wit da Trendsetter thang....Now yous wanna just leaves it linger


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus say'n... it aint never been about a trophy, its a cool bonus ofcourse but not needed...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol we should have atleast minimum six plaqued cars...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jus say'n... it aint never been about a trophy, its a cool bonus ofcourse but not needed...


A Wise man once told me that was all it was about.....But of course I did not comprehendeth his reasoning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol we should have atleast minimum six plaqued cars...


Very nice and I bets 3 are Impys :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> A Wise man once told me that was all it was about.....But of course I did not comprehendeth his reasoning


lol well everyone is entitled to their opinion ofcourse


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard da ROllerZ was comething out strong too :nicoderm::yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn pages flying by.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Very nice and I bets 3 are Impys :yes:


yeah by the end of summer...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard da ROllerZ was comething out strong too :nicoderm::yes:


yeah im sure they gonna be on beast mode!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah by the end of summer...


That's Coolio...chit who knows maybe I'll be rocking something new by the end of Summer....Or redoing mines


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard da ROllerZ was comething out strong too :nicoderm::yes:


where did you here that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah im sure they gonna be on beast mode!!!


Yessir ....they don't be fawkin around.......Another Raggie Chapter with Hogs.....Dizzamn....teeew many monies for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> where did you here that


When me and Smoke was in Debo's backyard


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> When me and Smoke was in Debo's backyard


lol all the rags have been sold


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!! goin back to a rag?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup chuck!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup chuck!!!


chillen bRO what's up in c springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Nice!!! goin back to a rag?


this was for roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nice!!! goin back to a rag?


I don't know mayne everyone has one now.Thinking of a Bubbletop or 59 HT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> chillen bRO what's up in c springs


not shit!!! jus talk'n shit on the nets!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> not shit!!! jus talk'n shit on the nets!!!


its funny people get all frustrated on here


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I don't know mayne everyone has one now.Thinking of a Bubbletop or 59 HT


there is a nice 59 on here for sale


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I don't know mayne everyone has one now.Thinking of a Bubbletop or 59 HT


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> its funny people get all frustrated on here


yeah its hilarious!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> yeah its hilarious!!!


how is your six comin along


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> there is a nice 59 on here for sale


We has one very close:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> how is your six comin along


should be ready to powder coat the frame after the weekend...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> We has one very close:naughty:


in Lj?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> should be ready to powder coat the frame after the weekend...


ill sell you a rolling frame already done






















Just jk


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> ill sell you a rolling frame already done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!!


I dont think you would want it its kinda hot rod I was plannin on some 22s and 20s


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

So who is goin to new mex in april


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> in Lj?


Pueblo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I dont think you would want it its kinda hot rod I was plannin on some 22s and 20s


:facepalm:Has Big Sean not taughteth you no morals,or are you a rebellious one floundering around hoping to ups your monies on it?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :facepalm:Has Big Sean not taughteth you no morals,or are you a rebellious one floundering around hoping to ups your monies on it?


roy a car is only worth what somebody wants to pay for it it dont matter if its lifted or not


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pueblo


silvianos car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> roy a car is only worth what somebody wants to pay for it it dont matter if its lifted or not


A buncha broke mofos Lowriding that's why our chit aint worth nada


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> A buncha broke mofos Lowriding that's why our chit aint worth nada


lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok no more shit talkin from me like I said good luck to all. Im tryin to have fun and cruise and promote the positive side of lowriding. you know give encouragement to even that young kid with a primered g body and make him stay with this and not give up. Hell I love g bodies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ok no more shit talkin from me like I said good luck to all. Im tryin to have fun and cruise and promote the positive side of lowriding. you know give encouragement to even that young kid with a primered g body and make him stay with this and not give up. Hell I love g bodies


Fools dying outta the lowrider game like fish.....They see a few bideos then all of a sudden they flossin Dubs :dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fools dying outta the lowrider game like fish.....They see a few bideos then all of a sudden they flossin Dubs :dunno:


trends come and go...some just dont go away fast enough


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up 47 bomb do you have a v8 in your car and if so who did it for you if you dont mind me askin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> trends come and go...some just dont go away fast enough


Yessir..What up Big Josh :wave:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir..What up Big Josh :wave:


just catchin up on the gossip:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What gossip.....We just getting people fired up for the Season.....Fawk the Sidelines those were meant for the Cheerleaders :biggrin:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya i no my education will pay off and my degree will grantee a nice 200k plus paycheck then we will see who has no worries


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What gossip.....We just getting people fired up for the Season.....Fawk the Sidelines those were meant for the Cheerleaders :biggrin:





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya i no my education will pay off and my degree will grantee a nice 200k plus paycheck then we will see who has no worries


:h5:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up 47 bomb do you have a v8 in your car and if so who did it for you if you dont mind me askin


me and my pops homie


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't wait for Summer!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

@ Chuck you gonna low rod it? nice!!!

...& atleast pages were movin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn.....looks like I'm late to the party


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good papo.....how was your birthday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It was cool brotha thanks!!! got a chance to work on the twin six all last week!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What's good papo.....how was your birthday


I feel retarded I was look'n for the like button!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> What's up 47 bomb do you have a v8 in your car and if so who did it for you if you dont mind me askin


The v8 in his bomb was rebuilt by my uncle I believe just the rebuild process


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I feel retarded I was look'n for the like button!!!


Too many Books of faces times,not enough loweth thy may layeth times :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

as you can see my asseth has dwelled in my home too longeth watching teeew many old English type movies. :banghead:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I dont think you would want it its kinda hot rod I was plannin on some 22s and 20s


im gonna roll on bigger wheels, cant wait for everyone to hate


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> im gonna roll on bigger wheels, cant wait for everyone to hate


I'm already ha*tt*ing:facepalm:....Just kidding gotta respect all aspects of the build...Yous guys are bringing out quality rides and the rims don't mean chit


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup mike. and fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm already ha*tt*ing:facepalm:....Just kidding gotta respect all aspects of the build...Yous guys are bringing out quality rides and the rims don't mean chit


Plus,you two have been big rim guys anyways since I met yous


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Eric :wave:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm already ha*tt*ing:facepalm:....Just kidding gotta respect all aspects of the build...Yous guys are bringing out quality rides and the rims don't mean chit


eventually lowriding will only be 57-64 looking almost the same just different colors, at one time u could build whatever, now u aint shit if u dont have a rag or have a gbody or dont roll wires etc.. the guys that are biggest in the lowrider game killing the future of lowriding, this not directed at u roy, jus venting out loud


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> eventually lowriding will only be 57-64 looking almost the same just different colors, at one time u could build whatever, now u aint shit if u dont have a rag or have a gbody or dont roll wires etc.. the guys that are biggest in the lowrider game killing the future of lowriding, this not directed at u roy, jus venting out loud


I hear ya bro.It has turned into a cookie cutter community.The 90's were definitely the best Lowrider days.Everyone rolled everything and there wasn't a 1/10 as much hate as there is now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> as you can see my asseth has dwelled in my home too longeth watching teeew many old English type movies. :banghead:


I feel I just got off one train to the next


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I feel I just got off one train to the next


:roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I hear ya bro.It has turned into a cookie cutter community.The 90's were definitely the best Lowrider days.Everyone rolled everything and there wasn't a 1/10 as much hate as there is now.


i think poor quality in what people built was the problem not really what they wanted to build in the 90s,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too many Books of faces times,not enough loweth thy may layeth times :run:


yeah I still come on LIL and say whut up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup mike. and fes


Sup Eazy E!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> eventually lowriding will only be 57-64 looking almost the same just different colors, at one time u could build whatever, now u aint shit if u dont have a rag or have a gbody or dont roll wires etc.. the guys that are biggest in the lowrider game killing the future of lowriding, this not directed at u roy, jus venting out loud


 your right about that!!!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

speaking of impala verts im lookin to trade my 59 for one got to step my game up down here in the ark valley lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Eric :wave:


wats good wit u roy hows the weather on ur end.bro


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

shit bro just trying to climb back up, feel me. happy late b day hope u had fun bro.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? The weather is great today here today!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> wats good wit u roy hows the weather on ur end.bro


Weathers really nice today....Jew aint in Co?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

No luck on that moulding Eric sorry bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Weathers really nice today....Jew aint in Co?


He is seen him at popeyes today when i was gettin my 2 piece on\( ^_^ )/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> He is seen him at popeyes today when i was gettin my 2 piece on\( ^_^ )/


Balla Status


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> speaking of impala verts im lookin to trade my 59 for one got to step my game up down here in the ark valley lol


Would be nice to see another rag in the valley!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Would be nice to see another rag in the valley!


Rags on rags on rags


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Rags on rags on rags


:run: Teeeew many Raggies


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Went from teeewwwwww many monies to raggies LOL Rag City!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Went from teeewwwwww many monies to raggies LOL Rag City!


I dunno Breh....I heard those ROllerZ coming out with rides without the dome light option as well.... :around:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:around: <------------Me watching all the Rags go by from Pueblo and la Junta


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha you a foo!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I need to sell my 64 and 62 so I can get a rag


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I need to sell my 64 and 62 so I can get a rag


 summababish errbody getting Rags


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's it too many rags coming up gots to sell my rag and get a HT!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> That's it too many rags coming up gots to sell my rag and get a HT!


Co-signed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So this was the "Nevada" back in the days that people speaketh of?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, I have some ole 8mm video of Nevada Ave but it was almost at the end it all. I grew up and gone to Palmer HS and I tell you it was so much fun back then. Everyone cruised the Ave it was great time in my life. All thru High School 1992-1995 was the best every weekend! After I joined the Navy and came back in 1999 it was on the down stroke. This is probably the soul reason why I stack my pennines to have something nice now! Living on a memory.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thats some old ass footage when someone gets pulled over by robocop in a tempo... but them was the days:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We waiting...."We aint got no hurries"


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, I have some ole 8mm video of Nevada Ave but it was almost at the end it all. I grew up and gone to Palmer HS and I tell you it was so much fun back then. Everyone cruised the Ave it was great time in my life. All thru High School 1992-1995 was the best every weekend! After I joined the Navy and came back in 1999 it was on the down stroke. This is probably the soul reason why I stack my pennines to have something nice now! Living on a memory.


Nice....Cool chit Bro



lacwood said:


> thats some old ass footage when someone gets pulled over by robocop in a tempo... but them was the days:yes:


Yessir lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Had plenty of battles on nevada!!! & not talkin about lowriders lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

La junta & pueblo holdin the rags down!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> La junta & pueblo holdin the rags down!!!


:yes:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> La junta & pueblo holdin the rags down!!!


Just a little bit in LJ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> shit bro just trying to climb back up, feel me. happy late b day hope u had fun bro.


i feel you bro!!! & thanks the bday was a blast !!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TOPTHIS said:


> im gonna roll on bigger wheels, cant wait for everyone to hate


you are building a bad ass car my friend


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> So this was the "Nevada" back in the days that people speaketh of?


That's Nicks 65 at the end of the video and Ray getting fucked with by the cop.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Just a little bit in LJ...


seen you at almost every show i went to last summer lol much props!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> seen you at almost every show i went to last summer lol much props!!!


Thanks bro I had a lot of fun hopefully more fun this year!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks bro I had a lot of fun hopefully more fun this year!


yessur


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Glad you had a good one Mister Fes~


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Glad you had a good one Mister Fes~


He a youngsta I'm sure he did .....What up Big Ceez


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up COLORADO i am always late for the fun hope all is good with everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool oldschool video


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! What's good Richie what's new with you?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's up CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Glad you had a good one Mister Fes~


thanks papo!!! the color on the frame of the six is uber sick!!! talkin bout yours!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! it dont stop!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! What's good Richie what's new with you?


Just keeping my head above water with the kidos man how bout you


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO!


What up joe!! Thanks for the hook up yesterday man people like u gonna help broke mofos like me keep my head above water... next hopefully some interior work if not some more chiny parts


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> He a youngsta I'm sure he did .....What up Big Ceez


Nothing much big dog, just trying to work on both the Caddy and the Six to get them ready for the spring. How have you been bro ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks papo!!! the color on the frame of the six is uber sick!!! talkin bout yours!!!


Gracias....trying to get her all together to sell. Mama wants a bigger house.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> So this was the "Nevada" back in the days that people speaketh of?



Man....those were the good ol days when people used to fix up anything and everything just to roll on the boulevard, no body worried if it was a two door or a four door, if it was a Chevy or a Ford, everyone was just out there reppin and havin fun, man I miss those days. I used to roll in an 89 Ford Escort with 13x7 five star primes....good ol days!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> We waiting...."We aint got no hurries"


:thumbsup: Lookin GOOD....man ...you guys need to get Alfred a plaque already.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up joe!! Thanks for the hook up yesterday man people like u gonna help broke mofos like me keep my head above water... next hopefully some interior work if not some more chiny parts


No problem bROtha. We all just tryin to stay afloat. Nice meeting up with you. Lmk if you need anything.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up joe!! Thanks for the hook up yesterday man people like u gonna help broke mofos like me keep my head above water... next hopefully some interior work if not some more chiny parts


Balla I wish I could get some "Chiny" parts..........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO!


Wut upper joe seen the progress pics of ur ride on fb lookin good man


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Colorado! Not much Richie just doing the same as always I hear yous are doin big thangs to the red Monte! Hope to see it soon!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper joe seen the progress pics of ur ride on fb lookin good man


Right on brotha. It's coming along. It's seems like I still have so much to do, but I think it'll start to fall together. Cant wait to see everyone's rides this summer. Everyone is putting in a lot of work!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Balla I wish I could get some "Chiny" parts..........


O u cought that lol just a lil something hope i cam catch up to u guys by the summer or at least have the front suspension done anyways


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

HEY GUYS DENVER CAR CLUB'S SHOW WILL BE AUG 24TH SAME LOCATION 41ST AND TEJON IN DENVER.MORE TROPHIES,THERE GIVING US MORE STREETS. MORE CATEGORIES.MORE MONEY FOR THE HOP.SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT DENVER CAR CLUB SUPPORT OUR LIFESTYLE.SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS AND I HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES AT THE SHOW.I WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO IN WEEKS TO COME.THANKS BIG JOHN


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

DONT THINK IT WILL BE DONE BY CINCO.BUT HOPEFULLY BY OUR SHOW.GOTTA FIX A QTR WINDOW AND SHE GETS TO COME HOME.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup: Lookin GOOD....man ...you guys need to get Alfred a plaque already.


He is almost ready:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

bighomie68 said:


> HEY GUYS DENVER CAR CLUB'S SHOW WILL BE AUG 24TH SAME LOCATION 41ST AND TEJON IN DENVER.MORE TROPHIES,THERE GIVING US MORE STREETS. MORE CATEGORIES.MORE MONEY FOR THE HOP.SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT DENVER CAR CLUB SUPPORT OUR LIFESTYLE.SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS AND I HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES AT THE SHOW.I WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO IN WEEKS TO COME.THANKS BIG JOHN


RUTHLESS will be there.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> O u cought that lol just a lil something hope i cam catch up to u guys by the summer or at least have the front suspension done anyways


:h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> Right on brotha. It's coming along. It's seems like I still have so much to do, but I think it'll start to fall together. Cant wait to see everyone's rides this summer. Everyone is putting in a lot of work!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> He is almost ready:thumbsup:


Nice.....he is definitely a good fit with you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Nice.....he is definitely a good fit with you guys


Thanks..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ceez you still got those knock offs for sale


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Ceez you still got those knock offs for sale


I only have two left bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> So this was the "Nevada" back in the days that people speaketh of?


my homie Orlando in that vid in his lil' prelude "young fri" & the other homie in the blazer forget his name though use to cruise wit' him too!!! damn thats old!!! good shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up colorado who is going to new mexico Sick*Side cc will be leaving on friday night 5-7 cars on transporter see you guys there


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


fes when are you guys leavin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> fes when are you guys leavin


leavin' for???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up colorado who is going to new mexico Sick*Side cc will be leaving on friday night 5-7 cars on transporter see you guys there


how much for transporter?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin for some chrome adjustable upper trailing arms 65-70 impala if anyone knows of any....thanks....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We are looking into a transporter as well :wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> leavin' for???


new mex? I talked to a guy and he said 28 hun from pueblo there and back


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

Those videos are tight to bad everybody is into painted rims and skinny whites nowdays the truth


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

OLDTOWN said:


> Those videos are tight to bad everybody is into painted rims and skinny whites nowdays the truth


skinny whites and painted rims are good for lowridin'... jus say'n.. great vids though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> new mex? I talked to a guy and he said 28 hun from pueblo there and back


when's the show?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good throwback videos


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

fesboogie said:


> skinny whites and painted rims are good for lowridin'... jus say'n.. great vids though!!!


makes lowriding look ugly just sayin it deffinetly aint what it used to be thats wy people be getting out of lowriding or show no interest because of how lowriders look now days


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I only have two left bro


What sides are they and how much for just the 2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, those are pretty cool videos! Sure takes me back. I wish they were more clear. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got pics from the past I should post them up some time.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

CO is doin somethin entertaining right now...:wow:

There are currently 75 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 74 guests)

Anson72


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dizamnnn


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TOPTHIS said:


> eventually lowriding will only be 57-64 looking almost the same just different colors, at one time u could build whatever, now u aint shit if u dont have a rag or have a gbody or dont roll wires etc.. the guys that are biggest in the lowrider game killing the future of lowriding, this not directed at u roy, jus venting out loud





OLDTOWN said:


> makes lowriding look ugly just sayin it deffinetly aint what it used to be thats wy people be getting out of lowriding or show no interest because of how lowriders look now days


Gotta agree. I like skinnys/buffed out both and different cars you dont see often lowridin, Thats creative! I member back in the day when i was bored i would just watch traffic and picture every car rollin by on some 13s. IMO there are too many people tryin to follow the "cool crowd". Its like school all over again. Too many "carbon copy lowriders" "coat tail riders" and some people i see as "pre madonna lowriders" that I cant even believe can make it thru their door at night to go home cuz their heads are so big.

I miss seeing cars with murals/etc telling a persons story...a true rolling canvas... just my .02


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> Gotta agree. I like skinnys/buffed out both and different cars you dont see often lowridin, Thats creative! I member back in the day when i was bored i would just watch traffic and picture every car rollin by on some 13s. IMO there are too many people tryin to follow the "cool crowd". Its like school all over again. Too many "carbon copy lowriders" "coat tail riders" and some people i see as "pre madonna lowriders" that I cant even believe can make it thru their door at night to go home cuz their heads are so big.
> 
> I miss seeing cars with murals/etc telling a persons story...a true rolling canvas... just my .02


:yes:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> RUTHLESS will be there.....


right on guys thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

whats up golden ticket why you not workin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Evolution has pushed Lowriding through many phases in the past if you know Lowriding history.Just as there are fads that come and go,Lowriders as well have fads that come and go.I for one am happy a few fads have gone like Minitruckin,transformers, and KMC's and Low profile tires....The Phase we are going through now is the best I've seen yet.Keeping a car close to Factory with the added bonuses.....It's priceless....just my 2 pesos


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Anson, I like that. During the 90's was the glory years of Nevada Ave. From good and bad. Good just hooking up with some chicks and rolling with the homies. Bad being rolled and harassed by the cops being accused of up to no good. Everyone rolled every kind of car imaginable hell I had a 1987 Chevy Nova lol. I have no idea what High School kids do now lol.


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shit i was 16 in 67 2 door 4 pumps14batts 1 inch extended but glad buffs had to go


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> skinny whites and painted rims are good for lowridin'... jus say'n.. great vids though!!!


U can tell an old schooler hate on our colored rims


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

josephm86 said:


> Shit i was 16 in 67 2 door 4 pumps14batts 1 inch extended but glad buffs had to go


yea so you can be like everybody else huh :nicoderm: followers guna fallow


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

josephm86 said:


> U can tell an old schooler hate on our colored rims


colored rims are for rusty chinas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OLDTOWN said:


> colored rims are for rusty chinas


My Colored rims are Daytons Patna:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Evolution has pushed Lowriding through many phases in the past if you know Lowriding history.Just as there are fads that come and go,Lowriders as well have fads that come and go.I for one am happy a few fads have gone like Minitruckin,transformers, and KMC's and Low profile tires....The Phase we are going through now is the best I've seen yet.Keeping a car close to Factory with the added bonuses.....It's priceless....just my 2 pesos


Hey man I had KMC quasars back in 93 I was the shit with my 15x10 and my 205/50/15 bf goodrich euros


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Hey man I had KMC quasars back in 93 I was the shit with my 15x10 and my 205/50/15 bf goodrich euros


:facepalmidn't everyone have them?LOL....I had them in the Late 80's with perrelli 50 series on a 321 BMW :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:94 is when I went to wires with some 13x7 Luxor bolt ons


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Evolution has pushed Lowriding through many phases in the past if you know Lowriding history.Just as there are fads that come and go,Lowriders as well have fads that come and go.I for one am happy a few fads have gone like Minitruckin,transformers, and KMC's and Low profile tires....The Phase we are going through now is the best I've seen yet.Keeping a car close to Factory with the added bonuses.....It's priceless....just my 2 pesos


I completely agree with that with the exception that this is the best era/phase. Dont get me wrong there are alot of well known lowriders out now that I think are sick and are pushin boundaries but alot of them although clean just seem to lack the character that alot of rides from even 10-15 years ago had.

Everybody's got their flavor...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

To me japan is doin it the best lately from wut I've seen. They have molded older styles with newer ones the best and with the most character I've personally seen lately.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> To me japan is doin it the best lately from wut I've seen. They have molded older styles with newer ones the best and with the most character I've personally seen lately.


Yeah Japan has HAD the shit on lock from day 1 and never let trends get to the Lifestyle.They still rock 90's styles


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

OLDTOWN said:


> colored rims are for rusty chinas


My first set of daytons colored dont hate the player hate the gsme


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

OLDTOWN said:


> colored rims are for rusty chinas


Old town u probably have buffed whites


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

90s were the glory days...man I miss them days. I blame all this shit on rap music


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> What sides are they and how much for just the 2


I wanna say its one left and one right...I will double check tomorrow. 

$30 for the pair bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Conversation is goin good tonight! Anson, Roy and Cee makng some very strong points. When I was stationed in Japan and gone to the Tokyo Lowrider Show it was one of the best I ever went to! They were so friendly would let you sit in there rides and roll with them despite the language barrier. Hope for great summer fellas!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Conversation is goin good tonight! Anson, Roy and Cee makng some very strong points. When I was stationed in Japan and gone to the Tokyo Lowrider Show it was one of the best I ever went to! They were so friendly would let you sit in there rides and roll with them despite the language barrier. Hope for great summer fellas!


GOOD Chit....We yust opened our Japan Chapter about 3 years ago.....They aint bullchiting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Alot of the reason its changed is because everybody is worried about flippin there cars and how much its worth. hell people kno there gonna sell their car before they start building it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Alot of the reason its changed is because everybody is worried about flippin there cars and how much its worth. hell people kno there gonna sell their car before they start building it


Yessir...good point....that and televising Barret Jackson....I blame rap music again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I blame the LOLzies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...good point....that and televising Barret Jackson....I blame rap music again


Damnn soulja boy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn soulja boy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i have rolled the same set of wheels since those videos were taken i have rolled zeniths since i got into this went from 15 inch cragers to true spoke to zeniths javi i remember rolling with you when i couldnt fun times


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Morning Colorado! Not much Richie just doing the same as always I hear yous are doin big thangs to the red Monte! Hope to see it soon!


 i dont know what u r talking about just throwing some wax on it getting ready for summer bofore my new kid get here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> i dont know what u r talking about just throwing some wax on it getting ready for summer bofore my new kid get here



He even waxed himself....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I wanna say its one left and one right...I will double check tomorrow.
> 
> $30 for the pair bro


Let me kno which sides u got ill take em


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Let me kno which sides u got ill take em


:h5:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know how to take overspray of a vynal top I talked to one guy he says gasoline takes it off anyone else know anything to do it with out ruining the top


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone know how to take overspray of a vynal top I talked to one guy he says gasoline takes it off anyone else know anything to do it with out ruining the top


Ether and a few other things bro....No prob


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Can u help me out sumtime


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Can u help me out sumtime


Of course fawker ....text me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD TIMES YQUE?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que ? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess the hibernation period is opening up :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Facebook is fully strapped ....LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:roflmao: 

Man..I am ready to go home and sleep....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's do this.....Who wants some.....Let's start it off wiff a flare ....LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Man..I am ready to go home and sleep....


I just got home I worked so much I earned 3 days off and I kno the railroad hates for u to have one day off lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Are we doing yo momma jokes ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just got home I worked so much I earned 3 days off and I kno the railroad hates for u to have one day off lol


I will have about 70 hours in one week after tomorrow.....being salaried sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 171 hours worked for the month so far not including all the time in the hotel Im gonna cherish these days off lol Im boozin now on my couch.it feels good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have 171 hours worked for the month so far not including all the time in the hotel Im gonna cherish these days off lol Im boozin now on my couch.it feels good


Enjoy it brother...sounds like its well deserved


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> U can tell an old schooler hate on our colored rims


right!!! lol!!! cant believe i missed this convo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Alot of the reason its changed is because everybody is worried about flippin there cars and how much its worth. hell people kno there gonna sell their car before they start building it


REAL TALK!!! sad but true!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Old town u probably have buffed whites


lol!!! you guys can keep payin' extra for your buffs!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


what's up bRO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> what's up bRO


sup brotha!!! nice talk'n to you yesterday, were gonna have to get together kick it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD morning Colorado


sup roy!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> sup brotha!!! nice talk'n to you yesterday, were gonna have to get together kick it!!!


yea bRO whenever you guys come to pueblo lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:whats happenin people


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> sup roy!!!


:wave: Trying to pump everyone up for this Season lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: Trying to pump everyone up for this Season lol :biggrin:


:naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Gotta shine for tha 719


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> yea bRO whenever you guys come to pueblo lol


i told you, pueblo too dangerous for me!!! LOL!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> i told you, pueblo too dangerous for me!!! LOL!!!


huh pueblo isnt bad bRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: Trying to pump everyone up for this Season lol :biggrin:


I can see!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!! you guys can keep payin' extra for your buffs!!! lol!!!


Huh ill just bend some corners on 3 they will all be buffed after a while lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Alot of the reason its changed is because everybody is worried about flippin there cars and how much its worth. hell people kno there gonna sell their car before they start building it


true


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope everyone is hyped about this Season because we need it.:run:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone gunna bust out the cars today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone gunna bust out the cars today


I would if I's didn't have plans and it wasn't in a Thousand pieces :happysad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone gunna bust out the cars today


wife wants subway...imma roll the cadi across the street:happysad:....good enough for me though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone gunna bust out the cars today


Hey bro, those knock offs are both Rights. Let me know if you are still interested


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Hey bro, those knock offs are both Rights. Let me know if you are still interested


Ya I am where did you order them from so I can call about getting two more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Plague can get u 2 more k offs


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Gonna roll the ride out tomorrow for sure. Fuckin raining right now, crazy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Still goin down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im faded


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im faded


Wish I could made it bro.Happy Birthday Dog


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Ya I am where did you order them from so I can call about getting two more


They actually came on the Caddy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Wish I could made it bro.Happy Birthday Dog


Thanx


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im faded


you dont look as bad as the guy next to you:barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> you dont look as bad as the guy next to you:barf:


U leave Brian out of this damnnit lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Had a blast wit Ruthless Kustoms, HITS & Good Times last night!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's it.......Imma bring this to the next show.....Nobody drives their chit anymore anyways,right?...Of course more chrome/Gold and engraving to come.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Had a blast wit Ruthless Kustoms, HITS & Good Times last night!!!


:thumbsup:Wish I coulda been there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U leave Brian out of this damnnit lol


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Bday Larry!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Had a blast wit Ruthless Kustoms, HITS & Good Times last night!!!


It was coo man we have to do that more often....I'm glad dion picked that spot up we should do that a lot more during the summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:Wish I coulda been there


we were all waiting for you lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> we were all waiting for you lol!!!


I bet Fawker...Lmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was coo man we have to do that more often....I'm glad dion picked that spot up we should do that a lot more during the summer


yessur welcome back!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I bet Fawker...Lmao


lmao all in fun!!! both jeff's really wanted to see you!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> yessur welcome back!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lmao all in fun!!! both jeff's really wanted to see you!!!


I figured it was gonna be a blast


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Happy Bday Larry!!!


Thanx mayne


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boats n hoes Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Boats n hoes Roy


Boats N Hoes....Boats N Hoes....That's what I'm screamin


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I figured it was gonna be a blast



It was coo to have multiple clubs together with no drama a little shit talking but no drama drinking chopping it up can't wait for the season to kick off


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was coo to have multiple clubs together with no drama a little shit talking but no drama drinking chopping it up can't wait for the season to kick off


That's cool...Welcome back again Big Ricky


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was coo to have multiple clubs together with no drama a little shit talking but no drama drinking chopping it up can't wait for the season to kick off


yessur!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?


:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's new Roy? How's Silviano doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's new Roy? How's Silviano doing?


Nada bRO yust trying to catch up to yous in the verts.Sil is GOOD,doing his Juan Valdez thang.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Barista Sil!! If things go good this week, I will be ordering parts for the Lemon!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Barista Sil!! If things go good this week, I will be ordering parts for the Lemon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> View attachment 600461
> That's it.......Imma bring this to the next show.....Nobody drives their chit anymore anyways,right?...Of course more chrome/Gold and engraving to come.


GT UP


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

GOOD to kick it wit all you guys had a blast definitly gota do it more often


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was coo to have multiple clubs together with no drama a little shit talking but no drama drinking chopping it up can't wait for the season to kick off


thats what its all about. different clubs getting together and not hating on each other or starting shit. not sure how it is other places but lots of people used to trip out on pic's I would post of kick backs because of all the different clubs at one place to just kick it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Still goin down


had fun last night for your b-day bro but you shouldn't have posted up Martin like that being that you talked about it and you know he started drinking way before we started:|


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> GOOD to kick it wit all you guys had a blast definitly gota do it more often


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LFTED84 said:


> thats what its all about. different clubs getting together and not hating on each other or starting shit. not sure how it is other places but lots of people used to trip out on pic's I would post of kick backs because of all the different clubs at one place to just kick it


Co signed


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Larry...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> thats what its all about. different clubs getting together and not hating on each other or starting shit. not sure how it is other places but lots of people used to trip out on pic's I would post of kick backs because of all the different clubs at one place to just kick it


We have a great thing going with the Unity and collaboration of Clubs in Colorado.WE are fortunate to have it and I personally am honored to be a part of it.I know I can talk a lot of smack and get people fired up ,but in all honesty it is just to motivate people.I love our Area and look forward to the movement of making Colorado one of thee Lowrider Capitols of the World.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> We have a great thing going with the Unity and collaboration of Clubs in Colorado.WE are fortunate to have it and I personally am honored to be a part of it.I know I can talk a lot of smack and get people fired up ,but in all honesty it is just to motivate people.I love our Area and look forward to the movement of making Colorado one of thee Lowrider Capitols of the World.


U make me wanna sing a little kumbaya brother Roy


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

My parents were there last night and that was the 1st thing my pops said was its coo that we all kick it and hang out together with no drama thanks everyone for the support i had a blast and dont worry i have a feeling now that dions got that bar and a coo lil spot for all of us to get together that parties like that will happen a lot more often


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Why wasn't I invited


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

SICK*SIDE WASnt i nvited thats ok well everyone is partying we gettin ready for summer


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Why wasn't I invited





josephm86 said:


> SICK*SIDE WASnt i nvited thats ok well everyone is partying we gettin ready for summer


My wife did a surprise party for me I didn't even know it was going down lol and blame it on Los he was suppose to hit everyone up lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> My parents were there last night and that was the 1st thing my pops said was its coo that we all kick it and hang out together with no drama thanks everyone for the support i had a blast and dont worry i have a feeling now that dions got that bar and a coo lil spot for all of us to get together that parties like that will happen a lot more often


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> My wife did a surprise party for me I didn't even know it was going down lol and blame it on Los he was suppose to hit everyone up lol


co-signed LOS fuckin' up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Its koo we puttin mad hours tryin to have 3 cars on inside 3 outside sante fe or bust


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


josephm86 said:


> Its koo we puttin mad hours tryin to have 3 cars on inside 3 outside sante fe or bust


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I told CITY WIDE springs anyways they said they were gonna roll and didnt sorry SICK SIDE i dont got yalls #s i should of hit u up on the book thats my bad yall i spaced u guys and MOST HATED


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I am a day late and a dollar short! There was a party? Where at? Happy Birthday Larry! Any how what's good Colorado hope everyone had a productive weekend!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> had fun last night for your b-day bro but you shouldn't have posted up Martin like that being that you talked about it and you know he started drinking way before we started:|


Im sure he's had worse dun to him mine was all in good fun


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx for the birthday wishes I had fun with family and friends


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> My wife did a surprise party for me I didn't even know it was going down lol and blame it on Los he was suppose to hit everyone up lol


:rofl: Its all good bro, I was just kidding. Glad you guys had a blast. I know all of us will have plenty of time this summer to all party.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I told CITY WIDE springs anyways they said they were gonna roll and didnt sorry SICK SIDE i dont got yalls #s i should of hit u up on the book thats my bad yall i spaced u guys and MOST HATED



You gotta remember the Denver guys...we are the alcoholics of the family


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> You gotta remember the Denver guys...we are the alcoholics of the family


I figured it would make it's way to u guys too but shit i guess it seems like if theres liquor involved chris dont let his guys participate lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Straight edge Chris! lol! JK!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I figured it would make it's way to u guys too but shit i guess it seems like if theres liquor involved chris dont let his guys participate lol


I talked to Chris last he called and apologized for not coming and saying that he just spaced it and that it had nothing to do with them there being liquor there which a misconception of them.....Chris is a stand up guy and we support him and CITYWIDE in anyway liquor or no liquor


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I figured it would make it's way to u guys too but shit i guess it seems like if theres liquor involved chris dont let his guys participate lol


:twak: lol


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know of a good site that sells airbag tanks n compressors


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone know of a good site that sells airbag tanks n compressors



http://www.coolcars.org/AirRide/classic.htm maybe...:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I told CITY WIDE springs anyways they said they were gonna roll and didnt sorry SICK SIDE i dont got yalls #s i should of hit u up on the book thats my bad yall i spaced u guys and MOST HATED


me too :tears:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> me too :tears:



Lol a lot of GT guys was there sal, wrinks, Alfred, dion, aj......


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What Bar in the Springs was yous at?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What Bar in the Springs was yous at?


Dion from GT has a new spot on circle and airport right next to where Yukon tavern is


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I talked to Chris last he called and apologized for not coming and saying that he just spaced it and that it had nothing to do with them there being liquor there which a misconception of them.....Chris is a stand up guy and we support him and CITYWIDE in anyway liquor or no liquor



The Denver chapter has their own motto up here....If you dont like the party...put your clothes on and leave!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> The Denver chapter has their own motto up here....If you dont like the party...put your clothes on and leave!


Thats my type of party....:|:scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> The Denver chapter has their own motto up here....If you dont like the party...put your clothes on and leave!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> The Denver chapter has their own motto up here....If you dont like the party...put your clothes on and leave!


Ceez Im tryin to leave this party and ummm basically those are my chones your wearing


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's cool I was in the Yukon on friday night lol!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well lets do it again just because!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& yes City Wide Denver needs an intervention LMAO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I talked to Chris last he called and apologized for not coming and saying that he just spaced it and that it had nothing to do with them there being liquor there which a misconception of them.....Chris is a stand up guy and we support him and CITYWIDE in anyway liquor or no liquor


Ya i no im just pullin ceez leg lol but ok ok im sowwy next time it won't be a surprise anyways and it will be on here and book of faces so EVERYONE is invited


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ceez Im tryin to leave this party and ummm basically those are my chones your wearing



Ahh...that would explain the smell of bologna! 



fesboogie said:


> ...& yes City Wide Denver needs an intervention LMAO!!!


LOL



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya i no im just pullin ceez leg lol but ok ok im sowwy next time it won't be a surprise anyways and it will be on here and book of faces so EVERYONE is invited



:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> You gotta remember the Denver guys...we are the alcoholics of the family


:yes:



fesboogie said:


> ...& yes City Wide Denver needs an intervention LMAO!!!


I'll drink to that


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> You gotta remember the Denver guys...we are the alcoholics of the family


We are not alcoholics, they go to meetings. We are just a bunch of drunks. :barf:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been drunk everyday since I've been home!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Chuck Money!!!!? Whens yous coming ova?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I was rich like a Lifestyle CC member! lol!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> I've been drunk everyday since I've been home!


i need to come drink with you homie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I will start now


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Chuck Money!!!!? Whens yous coming ova?


When it gets warm. :squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> When it gets warm. :squint:


Drink to get warm


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Drink to get warm


That's what i do


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

WAAAAAD UP EVERYBODY HAVNT BEEN ON THIS SHGIT FUKIN FOREVER HAHA BUT SHIT WANTED TO SAY THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO MY BAR THA OTHER NIGHT WITH RUTHLESS KUSTOMS SHIT WAS FUKIN FUN HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN REAL SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im sure he's had worse dun to him mine was all in good fun


I know yours was in all good fun bro I'm just fucking with you and also I know hes had worse done like that guy that I told to leave him alone because he was sticking the pool stick in his mouth and I just didn't see that as being cool


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MACULANT said:


> WAAAAAD UP EVERYBODY HAVNT BEEN ON THIS SHGIT FUKIN FOREVER HAHA BUT SHIT WANTED TO SAY THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO MY BAR THA OTHER NIGHT WITH RUTHLESS KUSTOMS SHIT WAS FUKIN FUN HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN REAL SOON :thumbsup:


Thanks for having us dion had a blast man have to do it again when I come back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> I know yours was in all good fun bro I'm just fucking with you and also I know hes had worse done like that guy that I told to leave him alone because he was sticking the pool stick in his mouth and I just didn't see that as being cool


That aint cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey it's the ole Queenbee nice!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MACULANT said:


> WAAAAAD UP EVERYBODY HAVNT BEEN ON THIS SHGIT FUKIN FOREVER HAHA BUT SHIT WANTED TO SAY THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO MY BAR THA OTHER NIGHT WITH RUTHLESS KUSTOMS SHIT WAS FUKIN FUN HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN REAL SOON :thumbsup:


had a good time bro!!! need to do it again fo' sho'!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Morning Colorado !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Roy whats good man?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Morning Roy whats good man?


Not much just enjoying my day off...you?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy that's a good video lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Guess what Club?







*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy that's a good video lol!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Got my 72 spoke Daytons in from freaky tales totally redone like new hit him up if youre looking for some wheels he can get zeniths and tru spokes too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Got my 72 spoke Daytons in from freaky tales totally redone like new hit him up if youre looking for some wheels he can get zeniths and tru spokes too


Does he line up the nipples after he replaces the dishes?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Does he line up the nipples after he replaces the dishes?


Yeah he does rechromes the hub and polishes the stainless spokes too new nipples too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Yeah he does rechromes the hub and polishes the stainless spokes too new nipples too


Nice ...What they going for?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

1300 no accessories plus shipping


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> 1300 no accessories plus shipping


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What club is it :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics of redone rims? What club is it the flat colored truck?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> 1300 no accessories plus shipping


Ya he seems cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the one way to Represent your club!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Price for fresh D's


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess everyone needs a hustle


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

OVERTIME said:


> Got my 72 spoke Daytons in from freaky tales totally redone like new hit him up if youre looking for some wheels he can get zeniths and tru spokes too


Any pics


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ricky let me know when ur ready to paint the ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up Co cold as fuck i guess i go to welding shop and fill up my welding tank and get to work


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Roy give me your number again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Roy give me your number again


719-650-1617


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet now I can drunk dial yous Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez, what's good man?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

My last week off! Back to work here I come!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Came out nice Ivan...Really nice...Dayum


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What came out nice? Rims?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Sweet now I can drunk dial yous Roy!


:banghead:



Crash1964 said:


> What came out nice? Rims?


 :yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Came out nice Ivan...Really nice...Dayum


You can post the pics I dont know how to anymore


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Ricky let me know when ur ready to paint the ride


Pm me a price joe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> You can post the pics I dont know how to anymore


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

between me fes and roy we would of got like 10 pages on here FB the new LIL i guess lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> between me fes and roy we would of got like 10 pages on here FB the new LIL i guess lol


Dat arrangement can be had


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics looks great!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> between me fes and roy we would of got like 10 pages on here FB the new LIL i guess lol


you aint lying!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody got an extra new 6 prong switch??


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> Anybody got an extra new 6 prong switch??


This... its yours if you need it.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I think i gots a couple used ones still good thou u can have them if u want hit me up


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Dat arrangement can be had


Between this and my pic of chasing bitches lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez, what's good man?


We drinking this weekend?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Is anybody lookin for some gold center 88 spoke daytons or chrome with gold nipple 72s


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Is anybody lookin for some gold center 88 spoke daytons or chrome with gold nipple 72s


I am looking for some 72s with gold nips ...any pics? How much?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Is anybody lookin for some gold center 88 spoke daytons or chrome with gold nipple 72s


The homie here is looking for center golds pics price


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I see that not everyone is happy with CityWide not making it to Ricky's party. All I can do is apologize, which I have apologized to Ricky himself and Drew. I own all the blame for nobody from our club being present that night. It had absolutely nothing to do with there being alcohol present. Los you did tell me in advanced and I did tell you and Drew that we would be there. I had every intention to put it on the agenda for the club meeting and i spaced it. Completely my fault and nobody in CityWide is to blame but myself. I believe there is a misconception that I do not allow people in the club to drink and it sucks. Anyone in our club will tell you that is not the case. So hopefully my apology is accepted and this is not held against CityWide as a whole.
With that said I have the time and place for CityWide's Annual function.

Memorial Park - Pavillion A, B, and C is reserved for our KICKBACK....CityWide will provide the food and fun (No show this year) but we are still hosting our Annual Bike Show...Free Admission.

May 25,2013 from 11-?

Pavillions are at at the east side of the park close to Costilla and Hancock

More details and flyers to come


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> I see that not everyone is happy with CityWide not making it to Ricky's party. All I can do is apologize, which I have apologized to Ricky himself and Drew. I own all the blame for nobody from our club being present that night. It had absolutely nothing to do with there being alcohol present. Los you did tell me in advanced and I did tell you and Drew that we would be there. I had every intention to put it on the agenda for the club meeting and i spaced it. Completely my fault and nobody in CityWide is to blame but myself. I believe there is a misconception that I do not allow people in the club to drink and it sucks. Anyone in our club will tell you that is not the case. So hopefully my apology is accepted and this is not held against CityWide as a whole.
> With that said I have the time and place for CityWide's Annual function.
> 
> Memorial Park - Pavillion A, B, and C is reserved for our KICKBACK....CityWide will provide the food and fun (No show this year) but we are still hosting our Annual Bike Show...Free Admission.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:sup Chris!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> I see that not everyone is happy with CityWide not making it to Ricky's party. All I can do is apologize, which I have apologized to Ricky himself and Drew. I own all the blame for nobody from our club being present that night. It had absolutely nothing to do with there being alcohol present. Los you did tell me in advanced and I did tell you and Drew that we would be there. I had every intention to put it on the agenda for the club meeting and i spaced it. Completely my fault and nobody in CityWide is to blame but myself. I believe there is a misconception that I do not allow people in the club to drink and it sucks. Anyone in our club will tell you that is not the case. So hopefully my apology is accepted and this is not held against CityWide as a whole.
> With that said I have the time and place for CityWide's Annual function.
> 
> Memorial Park - Pavillion A, B, and C is reserved for our KICKBACK....CityWide will provide the food and fun (No show this year) but we are still hosting our Annual Bike Show...Free Admission.
> ...


What up Chris.....Pavillions? I has no idea where dey be on da East Side :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*That's the West Side bRO* :yes:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Is anybody lookin for some gold center 88 spoke daytons or chrome with gold nipple 72s


Hows much for the 72s pics? If ceez dont grab em.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Hows much for the 72s pics? If ceez dont grab em.....


Ceez jus window shoppin'... lol sup bro!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I always look foward to the city wide kickback count me in


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

curiousdos said:


> I see that not everyone is happy with CityWide not making it to Ricky's party. All I can do is apologize, which I have apologized to Ricky himself and Drew. I own all the blame for nobody from our club being present that night. It had absolutely nothing to do with there being alcohol present. Los you did tell me in advanced and I did tell you and Drew that we would be there. I had every intention to put it on the agenda for the club meeting and i spaced it. Completely my fault and nobody in CityWide is to blame but myself. I believe there is a misconception that I do not allow people in the club to drink and it sucks. Anyone in our club will tell you that is not the case. So hopefully my apology is accepted and this is not held against CityWide as a whole.
> With that said I have the time and place for CityWide's Annual function.
> 
> Memorial Park - Pavillion A, B, and C is reserved for our KICKBACK....CityWide will provide the food and fun (No show this year) but we are still hosting our Annual Bike Show...Free Admission.
> ...



What up chris!!! No need for apology bro we was just messing around and the whole drinking thing is a joke too u no that we were giving u shit about it last year at the majestics car wash when we all met up to plan the car clubs kick back but as for may 25th? RUTHLESS will be there


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> The homie here is looking for center golds pics price


X2 on price


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Ceez jus window shoppin'... lol sup bro!!!


Lol....I am just window shopping.....I can't hang with you ballers


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

curiousdos said:


> I see that not everyone is happy with CityWide not making it to Ricky's party. All I can do is apologize, which I have apologized to Ricky himself and Drew. I own all the blame for nobody from our club being present that night. It had absolutely nothing to do with there being alcohol present. Los you did tell me in advanced and I did tell you and Drew that we would be there. I had every intention to put it on the agenda for the club meeting and i spaced it. Completely my fault and nobody in CityWide is to blame but myself. I believe there is a misconception that I do not allow people in the club to drink and it sucks. Anyone in our club will tell you that is not the case. So hopefully my apology is accepted and this is not held against CityWide as a whole.
> With that said I have the time and place for CityWide's Annual function.
> 
> Memorial Park - Pavillion A, B, and C is reserved for our KICKBACK....CityWide will provide the food and fun (No show this year) but we are still hosting our Annual Bike Show...Free Admission.
> ...


It's all good Chris you a stand up guy man no problems at all man and RUTHLESS will definitely be at CITYWIDES car show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lol....I am just window shopping.....I can't hang with you ballers


lol me neither!!! Im barely hangin' bout to sell all these cars and move back to P.R. and hide out!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got my Lemon and have no money to do anything with her. Just keep her in tha garage this summer.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol me neither!!! Im barely hangin' bout to sell all these cars and move back to P.R. and hide out!!!


Lol....me too papo....gonna start quilting


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U been hangin around Roy too long wiff lemons and turds


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

He wants 14 for the 88s and 7 for the 72s


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U been hangin around Roy too long wiff lemons and turds


lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup fam wats good in r hood.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

could not make the cutt so started a new line of kids lmfao


TALKISCHEAP said:


>


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Is everyone ready for the Super Bowl? Any predictions?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lol....me too papo....gonna start quilting


lol gonna go down there and buy me a datsun!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup fam wats good in r hood.


not shit!!! you goin' saturday?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol gonna go down there and buy me a datsun!!! lol


:roflmao:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Ceez jus window shoppin'... lol sup bro!!!


Not much bro stressin tryin to get this car ready..ya know the lowrider dream lol


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> He wants 14 for the 88s and 7 for the 72s


Got any pics of those 72s? Are they in good shape, any road rash, show quality?


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Not much bro stressin tryin to get this car ready..ya know the lowrider dream lol


I know bro!!! I haven't had a lolo in over 6 years... :thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:


yeeeeahhh buuuddddyyy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :wave:


Sup bro!!! Pjay comin' down tomorrow to break you off he said!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus in case anyone needs hydro parts PJay comin' up this way tomorrow!!! FYI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I know bro!!! I haven't had a lolo in over 6 years... :thumbsdown:


That must suck


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That must suck


it does... I cry myself to sleep every friday, saturday & sometimes on sundays...:tears::yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I would all week hey u did have that regal for a summer that shuld shed light in the situation


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

actually had it for two summers but yes that eased my pain a lil' bit!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well there u go pain is all gone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Well there u go pain is all gone


not yet :ninja:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tha part that broke his heart the most is todd had it for so long he sent it orange and came back with red smashed fenders but kush is lookin good again


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good this morning?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Tha part that broke his heart the most is todd had it for so long he sent it orange and came back with red smashed fenders but kush is lookin good again


lol right!!! its all good in the hood though, its bangin now!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Regal back in the faMily too now!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

fesboogie said:


> Regal back in the faMily too now!!!


Yea ur line up will be nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Postin for chuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought you was working on 66 Fes? I guess I neva knew you sold your Regal.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Those Rims look pretty nice!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much are they again Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

1400 for centergolds 700 for 72 gold nips


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Dana Danes :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Real hogs roll Ds I keep my Cs clean doe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Yea ur line up will be nice


we tryin!!! how that SICK*SIDE treating you guys?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I thought you was working on 66 Fes? I guess I neva knew you sold your Regal.


i am working on the twin six fam!!! you know how it goes though... mo buckets mo problems!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> i am working on the twin six fam!!! you know how it goes though... mo buckets mo problems!!!


ceez keepin you in the dark!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& when i get a lolo im throwing chinas on it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Real hogs roll Ds I keep my Cs clean doe





fesboogie said:


> ...& when i get a lolo im throwing chinas on it!!!


 :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :banghead:


jus keepin' it real!!! i've seen plenty nice ass lolo's on chinas!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> jus keepin' it real!!! i've seen plenty nice ass lolo's on chinas!!!


Mayne jew better not throw C's on your Twin 6......A G-Body is one thing but an Impala (Chris Berman voice).....C'mon mmmmayne


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Chucks....Save a set of dose for Mr.Fes porfa


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Daytons just a name dont mean shit to me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yup...rollin dem ching changs.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got dem bruce lee's


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got dem bruce lee's


DAMN...those are the limited editions....baller


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Mayne jew better not throw C's on your Twin 6......A G-Body is one thing but an Impala (Chris Berman voice).....C'mon mmmmayne


lol got some powdercoated dishes already... made in china, powder coated in U.S.A.!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


The chrome wit gold nips how the tires??any accesories?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yous guys can say dat all jew want but in 2-3 years when your using Naval Jelly and 00000 steele wool to clean em, taking em apart to silicone em,and tightening loose spoke,I could says I told jews so.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Plus those fawker feel like they got rocks in em on the freeways


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous guys can say dat all jew want but in 2-3 years when your using Naval Jelly and 00000 steele wool to clean em, taking em apart to silicone em,and tightening loose spoke,I could says I told jews so.


Ive had chinas way longer than that no issues at all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How are the Cheniths?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i got dayton taste on a china budget..
or zenith dreams and china realities...
or i got...fuck it... i got chinas:|


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> i got dayton taste on a china budget..
> or zenith dreams and china realities...
> or i got...fuck it... i got chinas:|


Lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> i got dayton taste on a china budget..
> or zenith dreams and china realities...
> or i got...fuck it... i got chinas:|


:yessad: Yup...I would love to get me some Zs......just too damn expensive for me right now.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

JD was making China Z's for years....Fools are getting rid of those half price ever since they found out he was using China parts


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> JD was making China Z's for years....Fools are getting rid of those half price ever since they found out he was using China parts


Yea...no JDs for me....Wire Wheel King I hear makes some quality chit that dont leak from the spokes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...no JDs for me....Wire Wheel King I hear makes some quality chit that dont leak from the spokes


That's the old Zenith


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If I was gonna spend tha loot on new ones WWK all the way


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's the old Zenith


:yes: 



MOSTHATED CC said:


> If I was gonna spend tha loot on new ones WWK all the way


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> If I was gonna spend tha loot on new ones WWK all the way


:yes: Wouldn't mind having some 60 spoke X lace my damn self


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :yes: Wouldn't mind having some 60 spoke X lace my damn self


That would look way nice on that 60...bringin the ol skool back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Uh oh...I made it in the top five! 

[h=2]Who Posted?[/h] 

 Posts 20,058 TALKISCHEAP 
 Posts 9,726 fesboogie 
 Posts 9,658 MOSTHATED CC 
 Posts 6,424 AllHustle NoLove 
 Posts 4,179 BigCeez 
 Posts 4,043 RO4LIFE 719 
 Posts 3,588 SWIPH 
 Posts 2,396 CHANGING MINDZ 
 Posts 2,262 OGCHUCKIEBOY63 
 Posts 1,865 Bigg Izz Dogg 
 Posts 1,791 SIKSIX 
 Posts 1,715 OVERTIME 
 Posts 1,688 ROLLERZONLY 719 
 Posts 1,659 RO 4 LIFE 
 Posts 1,644 WRINKLES 
 Posts 1,640 LFTED84 
 Posts 1,586 raiderhater719 
 Posts 1,496 lacwood 
 Posts 1,487 One Luv 
 Posts 1,464 impala63 
 Posts 1,441 ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ 
 Posts 1,260 cl1965ss 
 Posts 1,207 plague 
 Posts 1,144 curiousdos 
 Posts 990 greenmerc77 
 Posts 908 Anson72 
 Posts 863 painloc21 
 Posts 757 65 IMPALA SS 
 Posts 744 BIGJIM 
 Posts 691 KLIQUE_47 
 Posts 640 LOS_RUTHLESS 
 Posts 615 bigcadi 
 Posts 612 theonenonly 
 Posts 610 loco surpreme 
 Posts 588 47_CHEVY 
 Posts 563 HITSCCWidefieldCO 
 Posts 559 bighomie68 
 Posts 526 MEMORIESCC 
 Posts 499 FEEZY 
 Posts 484 BigTigger R.O. 
 Posts 471 300MAG 
 Posts 469 JM6386 
 Posts 427 Impala killer 
 Posts 391 Chapo 
 Posts 372 still HUSTLIN' 
 Posts 371 Pure Perfection 
 Posts 357 ROLLERZ96SS 
 Posts 356 mafioso65 
 Posts 341 JOHNJOHN 
 Posts 336 Crash1964 
 Posts 320 FIRMEX 
 Posts 309 ~TRU~ 
 Posts 301 elonzo 
 Posts 300 Euro2low 
 Posts 290 kikiaso805 
 Posts 276 sasisneros 
 Posts 275 OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 
 Posts 263 GTMILKWEED93 
 Posts 261 Dime Piece Caprice 
 Posts 257 SALVADO 67 
 Posts 250 TOPTHIS 
 Posts 225 wannabelowrider 
 Posts 223 orangecrush719


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

whats that^^^


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> whats that^^^


Post counts for the Colorado Thread


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Haven't seen one of those in forevers....Swipe should be back soon to be up there again


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Haven't seen one of those in forevers....Swipe should be back soon to be up there again


Yup...I heard he was out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yup...I heard he was out.


Heard yous taught him to play Tummy sticks :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I need a hobby lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Heard yous was playing Tummy sticks :dunno:



:roflmao: Damn the book of faces!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn I need a hobby lol


Jew?.......O'ya I have had quite a few days off.... :dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn I need a hobby lol


You say you need a hobby. Shit I need a second job just to TRY and keep up with all you ballerz in here. That's Real!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Stopit


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Not much bro stressin tryin to get this car ready..ya know the lowrider dream lol


Wat up homie


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> not shit!!! you goin' saturday?


Yes sir


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup bro!!! Pjay comin' down tomorrow to break you off he said!!!


He lying to u!!! Lol he knows what ge came to do and thats get $$$$$ if anything hes comin to get whats bout to break u off!! like u said "we aint got no worries" well guess what fes "we still in this bitch" lmao! !!! Haha jk i hope he brings something thou if he doin a house call


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yalls got alot monies if you paying pjay to come fix ur cars its not that hard to change out shit sick*side does everything our self we call todd or pjay we do it cant til next month when undercarriage gets house calls will start and ill hit my own switch


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Yalls got alot monies if you paying pjay to come fix ur cars its not that hard to change out shit sick*side does everything our self we call todd or pjay we do it cant til next month when undercarriage gets house calls will start and ill hit my own switch


Appreciate the insight joe lmk when you ready to make a house call........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper co


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up ricky when u comin back u guys taken ur hopper to new mexico april 14 i should have my single pump ready and possibly my double but u know when buyin 18 batts it aint cheap its gonna be a good summer i have give u and fezz shit


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up ricky when u comin back u guys taken ur hopper to new mexico april 14 i should have my single pump ready and possibly my double but u know when buyin 18 batts it aint cheap its gonna be a good summer i have give u and fezz shit


Lol it's all gravy baby.... I won't be back til around jun to aug but the club will take the hopper to New Mexico.....we get the batt brand new for about 85 that's still a lot for 18 though....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> He lying to u!!! Lol he knows what ge came to do and thats get $$$$$ if anything hes comin to get whats bout to break u off!! like u said "we aint got no worries" well guess what fes "we still in this bitch" lmao! !!! Haha jk i hope he brings something thou if he doin a house call


you gonna need more than PJay to break me off!!! my shit stay on the bumper!!! STAY ON THE BUMPER!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Yalls got alot monies if you paying pjay to come fix ur cars its not that hard to change out shit sick*side does everything our self we call todd or pjay we do it cant til next month when undercarriage gets house calls will start and ill hit my own switch


lol todd dialed my car in... good enough but i dont call anyone up to build my cars or fix them... & i aint talkin down on anyone who does but I dont... I've bought parts from PJay though and he definitely the homie!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run: ....a chit the hopper game getting flared up :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol todd dialed my car in... good enough but i dont call anyone up to build my cars or fix them... & i aint talkin down on anyone who does but I dont... I've bought parts from PJay though and he definitely the homie!!!


Damn I thought Todd was totally rebuilding it dog.Didn't he have that fawker like 2 years?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> you gonna need more than PJay to break me off!!! my shit stay on the bumper!!! STAY ON THE BUMPER!!!


Calmate fes calmate lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: ....a chit the hopper game getting flared up :run:


:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...but anyways SUP CO!!! Got luv for everyone even if i have to house call you guys!!! & much props to SICK*SIDE COLORADO!!! they doin they thang & they put in much work!!! my 1st hop ever was against joe at memorial park!!! much luv to ruthless too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't try to change it up now....Sounded like someones was getting called out hno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

We wouldnt either but ricky wants it done now so its ready i just started working and goin to school i havnt had a day off since Wednesday and my days off its hard cuz our parts car is in a different spot then the hopper:/ but pjay a good guy fasho


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Don't try to change it up now....Sounded like someones was getting called out hno:


Right!! Lol thats what im sayin lol hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn I thought Todd was totally rebuilding it dog.Didn't he have that fawker like 2 years?


yeah he rebuilt it alright... lol at the end of the day todd and the SLC crew cool cats!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: ....a chit the hopper game getting flared up :run:


 so early in the mornin huh ROy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah he rebuilt it alright... lol at the end of the day todd and the SLC crew cool cats!!!


I'm just F'n wit ya....I heard it sat for a very long time over there being used as Debos pigeon coupe. I know he just dialed it in bro,I seen many a days when you and your Brother were putting in work in the garage....Big Ups....Now get that fawker put together.Aint no fair jew not having all the weight in front....Glass,interior,dash....etc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> so early in the mornin huh ROy


 They pumped up....I'm in my own class this year I guess....errrbody going topless or Hoppin :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Don't try to change it up now....Sounded like someones was getting called out hno:


they already called me out at ricky's party and thats cool!!! aint nuthin personal!!! & SICK*SIDE im sure gonna make some noise too. wouldnt be surprised if i come home from work and they out front waitin for the house call!!! its all good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> they already called me out at ricky's party and thats cool!!! aint nuthin personal!!! & SICK*SIDE im sure gonna make some noise too. wouldnt be surprised if i come home from work and they out front waitin for the house call!!! its all good!!!


 That's great we got some hoppers here finally,great to see the motivation....Can someone please House call my ass?(No Jeffries)I'd just come out wiff some popcorn and a chair and watch all my neighbors trip out lol ....wouldn't even take da turd outta the garage


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's all fun and games.....If it takes me to send my car somewhere else to get done RIGHT then that's fine with me lol sorry I am not at home in my garage daily working on my car it's all business with me if you can and have the time to build it then so be it if u have the money to get it done while you are out of the country 10 months out of the year then so be it......but the bottom line is will it perform? Bought or built.....only time will tell


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol roy sittin back gettin everyone hyped up i see what ur doin mr roy hahah ur in ur own class cuz u got too much monies and no one can keep up thats why!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm just F'n wit ya....I heard it sat for a very long time over there being used as Debos pigeon coupe. I know he just dialed it in bro,I seen many a days when you and your Brother were putting in work in the garage....Big Ups....Now get that fawker put together.Aint no fair jew not having all the weight in front....Glass,interior,dash....etc


lol nuthin but a weekend!!! all my glass is in already aint trippin off that lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> they already called me out at ricky's party and thats cool!!! aint nuthin personal!!! & SICK*SIDE im sure gonna make some noise too. wouldnt be surprised if i come home from work and they out front waitin for the house call!!! its all good!!!


Never personal and I was calling u out to gangnam style dance against me lol


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy we got show car thats its impala hopefully readyy it hits48 inches


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish i was there break dancing comp


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Roy we got show car thats its impala hopefully readyy it hits48 inches


An shit lol where u at Roy lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol roy sittin back gettin everyone hyped up i see what ur doin mr roy hahah ur in ur own class cuz u got too much monies and no one can keep up thats why!!


I do not know what jew speaketh of :dunno: :biggrin: And monies?Chit I'm all out .....finished for this year and barely did chit :banghead:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> I wish i was there break dancing comp


It ain't Roy trying to hype people up for the hop it's joe he heard the word that the RUTHLESS caprice gonna be working this year lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol jus havin fun but im on my phone right now 3 statements behind everyone else...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Roy we got show car thats its impala hopefully readyy it hits48 inches


 Nice....Now yous can go against the Majestics one..Cause I aint about to takes off my Continental and Cruisers unless we betting at least 5 bills :naughty:



raiderhater719 said:


> An shit lol where u at Roy lol


I'm here :wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> lol jus havin fun but im on my phone right now 3 statements behind everyone else...


I am sitting at he Dubai airport listening to the prayer call scream on the loud speaker lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> It ain't Roy trying to hype people up for the hop it's joe he heard the word that the RUTHLESS caprice gonna be working this year lol


I heard yous tank is gonna be hittin hno: Watch out errrbody


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard yous tank is gonna be hittin hno: Watch out errrbody


It's not a tank it only has like 5 dead bodies


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Never personal and I was calling u out to gangnam style dance against me lol


lol next time!!!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Man cant wait til it warms up to kick it wit everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> It's not a tank it only has like 5 dead bodies


That could be a lot or a lil depending on how big dem bodies are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Man cant wait til it warms up to kick it wit everyone


 X Dos....Gonna be a Good Year.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice....Now yous can go against the Majestics one..Cause I aint about to takes off my Continental and Cruisers unless we betting at least 5 bills :naughty:
> 
> I'm here :wave:


we takin' all fades!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> we takin' all fades!!!


I shave my head dog....Don't do that fade thang


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard from some hoppers somebody is takin a woopin :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I shave my head dog....Don't do that fade thang


lol this guy!!! no haircut fades!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

We need to make a tight ass belt for this year and at the kick off give it to the winner and he keeps it until he's beat...I'm down to pitch....maybe one for single pump and one for double pump.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol this guy!!! no haircut fades!!!


 I don't know all that Hopping lingo bRO I'm just a street Rider :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't get it twisted though...........this was me as a baby.........................................................................................................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I don't know all that Hopping lingo bRO I'm just a street Rider :dunno:


the fade thang is old cali slang!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> the fade thang is old cali slang!!! lol!!!


 :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You can't fade me .......fade this.......High top fade....:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Don't get it twisted though...........this was me as a baby.........................................................................................................


lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You can't fade me .......fade this.......High top fade....:dunno:


givin' out fades or takin' fades is fight terms!!! so we takin' on all fades in CO in the hop game!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> :inout:


Mike ready to give out fades at the hops too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... so is lil' Manuel!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & I think Suga Dee too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> givin' out fades or takin' fades is fight terms!!! so we takin' on all fades in CO in the hop game!!!


Must be Northern Cali slang or a Black thing cause I never heard of it.....Do yous guys have a Chippin category I may enter?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

na its probably a black thang cuz it aint a northern cali thang... furthest North I've been is Oxnard, Camarillo Ventura area...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What size strokes(No Jeffries) going in the Impala?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> na its probably a black thang cuz it aint a northern cali thang... furthest North I've been is Oxnard, Camarillo Ventura area...


Dats Good because jew don't wanna go any further than that :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What size strokes(No Jeffries) going in the Impala?


IDK... honestly


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Dats Good because jew don't wanna go any further than that :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...is LIL goin' back to its boring self again? we all done? lol!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...is LIL goin' back to its boring self again? we all done? lol!!!


Im 2 pages behind lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Im 2 pages behind lol


Lol!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Mike ready to give out fades at the hops too!!!


Iam ready just let me know who needs the address!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Im 2 pages behind lol


Blame it on Crickets


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

So no on the belt thing?? Lol :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> Iam ready just let me know who needs the address!!!!:buttkick:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> So no on the belt thing?? Lol :dunno:


sounds good to me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> sounds good to me


me too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Iam ready just let me know who needs the address!!!!:buttkick:


bwahahahaha thats whut thwe fuck im talkin bout!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Blame it on Crickets


lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> sounds good to me





fesboogie said:


> me too!!!


I will have my wife go check it out......might stay with RUTHLESS though lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

About time some pages move by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I will have my wife go check it out......might stay with RUTHLESS though lol


doubt it... you stick you lose!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> doubt it... you stick you lose!!!


I heard dat....Might wanna move around those bodies to the interior Big Ricky :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> I will have my wife go check it out......might stay with RUTHLESS though lol


Yeah you can carry it from show to show for me i dont mind


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard dat....Might wanna move around those bodies to the interior Big Ricky :thumbsup:


lol more bodies in the trunk than the Mafia!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Yeah you can carry it from show to show for me i dont mind


lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> doubt it... you stick you lose!!!


Agreed



TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard dat....Might wanna move around those bodies to the interior Big Ricky :thumbsup:


:yes:



mikegDenver said:


> Yeah you can carry it from show to show for me i dont mind


That's very kind of you mike lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> lol more bodies in the trunk than the Mafia!!!


 Don't hate lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

but if they don't pitch on the belt can they win it? I wouldn't think so...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Don't hate lol


not hatin' jus say'n!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 3 guests)
raiderhater719 mikegDenver BigCeez 47bomb LOS_RUTHLESS

About time ceez showed up for all the fun lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

only time these pages move anymore is when someone talk some hoppin' shit or someone talk some shit period!!! I like the hop talk!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> but if they don't pitch on the belt can they win it? I wouldn't think so...


Makes sense


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> only time these pages move anymore is when someone talk some hoppin' shit or someone talk some shit period!!! I like the hop talk!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I just like you......:fool2:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Makes sense


:thumbsup::thumbsup:its like a secret society!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just like you......:fool2:


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

14,000 posts thanks guys!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...well time to check out for a minute!!! time to put in work!!! 6 years and counting... I only been a member of LIL 6 years and the only car I had when I joined was my cutty go figure... LMAO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Blame it on Crickets


Aint no crickets i gots verizon my shit be on point man i just a slow reader lmao!! Bawahaha i kid i kid i just dont hit refresh every 5 seconds


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like its going to be a good season wishing I had got a little done to the monte


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Looks like its going to be a good season wishing I had got a little done to the monte


Your monte already is badass....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Looks like its going to be a good season wishing I had got a little done to the monte


hno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Monte has looked the samebfor 2 years and if I keep having kids I will go into retirement


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Monte has looked the samebfor 2 years and if I keep having kids I will go into retirement


why dont i believe you mr richie lol whats been goin on bRO


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Same old same raising kids thats all I have to do anymore


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ... so is lil' Manuel!!!


Tell that foo to hit me up needa talk to him. Thanks big dawg...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 3 guests)
> raiderhater719 mikegDenver BigCeez 47bomb LOS_RUTHLESS
> 
> About time ceez showed up for all the fun lol


Took me a minute to read all these pages....good chit.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Took me a minute to read all these pages....good chit.....


Lol


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up homies.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn talk about alot of gibble gobble on here the past couple pages! Well I cleaned out the garage today and think I need to do a lot of work on my rides to come close to complete to yous guys on here! Big ups to keepin the pages flowing and moving with a purpose! It's great to see Ceez, Fes, Roy, Richie, and everyone else doin there thang!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

raiderhater719 said:


> So no on the belt thing?? Lol :dunno:


Im down how much u neef


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry i was painting missed alot


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn talk about alot of gibble gobble on here the past couple pages! Well I cleaned out the garage today and think I need to do a lot of work on my rides to come close to complete to yous guys on here! Big ups to keepin the pages flowing and moving with a purpose! It's great to see Ceez, Fes, Roy, Richie, and everyone else doin there thang!



Whats good bro...are we drinking tomorrow....take advantage before Monday...I got them Four Lokos to drink


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Im down how much u neef


I will have my wife go look into it


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Came across some fr380 tires hope they look as good as some people say


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> Came across some fr380 tires hope they look as good as some people say


whats up ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Not much bRO what are you up to?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

how much for the firestones


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

400 is what I had to pay plus shipping


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not bad considering they were 20 bucks a piece 10 years ago? I hear the are the way to go other than 520's though!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah it would be nice to have a shit load of them I wish I had extra hankooks that are on my 64 since they quit making those too


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

And probably dont want to go through empire customs for anythng been three weeks already and still no y bone shipped yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Id like to have sum new 520s but I drive my ride alot


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks guys but i got a couple from pjay today


TheREGAL_B said:


> This... its yours if you need it.
> View attachment 602370





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I think i gots a couple used ones still good thou u can have them if u want hit me up


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Id like to have sum new 520s but I drive my ride alot


The one I got ride nice once they warm up my only problem is u cant 3 wheel on them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> The one I got ride nice once they warm up my only problem is u cant 3 wheel on them


im not doin any of that lol ya I heard about the flat spots do u do alot of highway traveling?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I want 5.20s but was worried about the flat spots and the jacked up roads too.them new sportways sound killer though better order some larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> I want 5.20s but was worried about the flat spots and the jacked up roads too.them new sportways sound killer though better order some larry


those are the ones I want and gonna try new wheels hopefully


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn talk about alot of gibble gobble on here the past couple pages! Well I cleaned out the garage today and think I need to do a lot of work on my rides to come close to complete to yous guys on here! Big ups to keepin the pages flowing and moving with a purpose! It's great to see Ceez, Fes, Roy, Richie, and everyone else doin there thang!


thanks javi you got the rag '61!!! you doin' it!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats up fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Whats up fes


chill'n right now... long day yesterday!!! you?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> chill'n right now... long day yesterday!!! you?


chillen bRO waiting for schmo to come by for I could put the front of my frame together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> chillen bRO waiting for schmo to come by for I could put the front of my frame together


nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Im bouts to get on it myself


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> im not doin any of that lol ya I heard about the flat spots do u do alot of highway traveling?


Lot of high speed driving


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Lot of high speed driving


so u think there good? any low function is out of town for me so I have to hit the highway


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the 380's best looking tire in a while,too bad they stopped making them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Good Times Colorado chapter would like to welcome Evander(Pat) to the family(one holding the plaque)Welcome Brother.An honor to have you.







*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Me as a baby


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Good Times Colorado chapter would like to welcome Evander(Pat) to the family(one holding the plaque)Welcome Brother.An honor to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one bad ass chevy i seen it in p town


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

47bomb said:


> thats one bad ass chevy i seen it in p town


:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

thats motivation rite there homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

2013 Show Season almost here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so u think there good? any low function is out of town for me so I have to hit the highway


If ur not on juice but at the price you can get the new sportways same price


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Nice comment Fes I am broke now! What's good Richie hows's the Monte doing are still working on them Impala's? Nice pics and video Roy! How is Pat doing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Nice comment Fes I am broke now! What's good Richie hows's the Monte doing are still working on them Impala's? Nice pics and video Roy! How is Pat doing?


Pat is doing great bro thanks for asking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> If ur not on juice but at the price you can get the new sportways same price


I dont get the last part of ur comment lol thanx for the info Im really interested in those tires


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Pat Plaqued up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont get the last part of ur comment lol thanx for the info Im really interested in those tires


New Sportways are going for about 125-150 bRO....I believe they are 4 ply also.....Cokers are 2 ply then they came out with 4 but there are still problems with em...Although some of the homies swear by em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Id buy the new ones I been reading up alot about them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

premiumsportway.com


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Them tires are sick I love the look maybe someday ill get them glad theyve made them better and more og looking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

those are them the flat spot thing sux


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wonder if they* sound like the Old School 520's


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> those are them the flat spot thing sux


Nah you thinking of the Cokers....These aint out yet Brah


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Wonder if they* sound like the Old School 520's


I read in the tests that they did sound like the old ones they did say that they got flat spots too but once you drove they would go round again


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Good Times Colorado chapter would like to welcome Evander(Pat) to the family(one holding the plaque)Welcome Brother.An honor to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bomb it seems like every summer there is a couple more to the show scene, ill have a done one some day!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> I read in the tests that they did sound like the old ones they did say that they got flat spots too but once you drove they would go round again


ya I read the entire topic I hate to pay big bux on tires that arent ready ti ship lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I read in the tests that they did sound like the old ones they did say that they got flat spots too but once you drove they would go round again


Hopefully they get it together...I was talm bout when a car is ROllin up you can tell they are 520's because you can hear the rubber grip the road


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nah you thinking of the Cokers....These aint out yet Brah


I know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> nice bomb it seems like every summer there is a couple more to the show scene, ill have a done one some day!


 I hear a few more should be out also :naughty: ....Bombs be da chit



MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya I read the entire topic I hate to pay big bux on tires that arent ready ti ship lol


I hear ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

toppdog said they make a hissing sound I remember my btother had sum way back in the day on a mini truck


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I hear a few more should be out also :naughty: ....Bombs be da chit
> 
> I hear ya


from what city are they comin from, bombs are sick my dad was ROllin a 49 back in the early 80s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> from what city are they comin from, bombs are sick my dad was ROllin a 49 back in the early 80s


Springs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Springs


aww shit pueblo better up its game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> aww shit pueblo better up its game


 :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats to Pat & GT!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Congrats to Pat & GT!!!


Thanks Big Fes....It's an honor to have him in the Fam


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just came up for some air and to say whats up to all my CO homies:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bombs are ok imo


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

My pops had a bad ass 48 fleetline in the early 90s


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Pat and GT....definitely a nice line up!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats Pat and GT....definitely a nice line up!


:thumbsup:00


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper LIL


What up rick how was the trip back?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey fellas what's happening?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

got my chrome back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> got my chrome back


Pics or it didn't happen.....you know the rules


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What chrome were yous having done?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my rack and gangster window and Im in kansas ceez I'll post it up wish I culd see it already


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the pics I posted of my chrome was just text pics I got from my chromer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> my rack and gangster window and Im in kansas ceez I'll post it up wish I culd see it already


Many Many Monies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

racks on racks on racks lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> racks on racks on racks lol


:yes:


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wat up co......There's. A solid rag 64 in Denver...numbers matching ...10k...
somebody should grab it....


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

speaking of chrome i took my 47s bumpers to springs today to get chrome should get them back in a couple weeks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus wanted to dROp in and tell everybody what's up!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

And b4 anybody says anything - I know I need to update my profile
But I'm on a damn IPhone that I don't know how to use....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What up rick how was the trip back?


 Man long as heck lol I am still stuck at one base trying to get back...l


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up swiphstyles


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Swipe


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> my rack and gangster window and Im in kansas ceez I'll post it up wish I culd see it already


Nice.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> And b4 anybody says anything - I know I need to update my profile
> But I'm on a damn IPhone that I don't know how to use....


What's good bro.....did you ever get those pics I sent you?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats up swiphstyles


What up Larry!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Swipe


What up ROy! It's nice to see u still tryin to talk shit at 
All times:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> What up Larry!


not much bro just workin I get someone on here my address for u but I never recieved anything. How are you? Hows your daughter?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> What's good bro.....did you ever get those pics I sent you?


I sure did bRO! Thanks a bunch. I didn't get to write back cause I
Mailed my stuff home without gettin your address
1st..... What's good wit ya


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> not much bro just workin I get someone on here my address for u but I never recieved anything. How are you? Hows your daughter?


Fes got it for me but I was slacking dealin with my BS RDAP shit...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPH said:


> I jus wanted to dROp in and tell everybody what's up!


whats up bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> Fes got it for me but I was slacking dealin with my BS RDAP shit...


dont kno what that is but ok


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> got my chrome back


So did I, so crazy is almost ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> So did I, so crazy is almost ready


so u got the whole belly sheet metal chrome engraved huh


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

No sir just the wine glasses


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Swiph:wave:

Larry and Joe heres a pic of the rims I got for my truck. I needed to use tinypic to post them so I hope its not to big of a pic compared to all the other pic's posted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

they look good whats ur ass still doin up


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> they look good whats ur ass still doin up


What's YOUR ass still doin up lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> I sure did bRO! Thanks a bunch. I didn't get to write back cause I
> Mailed my stuff home without gettin your address
> 1st..... What's good wit ya


Glad you got them bro, just working on these cars and trying to hustle to make ends meet. How's it feel to be home bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice 72's Chrisladen........Golpher didn't see it's shadow,plus I found a spider in my house...Hopefully equals to Spring being here soon :biggrin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Back at work!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> What's YOUR ass still doin up lol


I pulled a train all night *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/lowrider-ma...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c42a569c&vxp=mtr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-club-pl...Parts_Accessories&hash=item460c63fa93&vxp=mtr


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What the hell is going on with all these plaques for sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAR-CLUB-PL...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a28e6f1be&vxp=mtr


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What the hell is going on with all these plaques for sale?


Damn fes better call some peeps and get that straightened out that's hella disrespectful


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's how I am goin to get plaqued this year!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Its a conspiracy on them plaques... 

Sup CO!!! Jus had lunch wit the homie Swiph, glad to see him out doin his thang!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Its a conspiracy on them plaques...
> 
> Sup CO!!! Jus had lunch wit the homie Swiph, glad to see him out doin his thang!!!


thats cool ive called him but he dont return calls


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Its a conspiracy on them plaques...
> 
> Sup CO!!! Jus had lunch wit the homie Swiph, glad to see him out doin his thang!!!


 Yeah it's Bullchit....I'd be sending Hood Ninjas over :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

I got a 1964 Impala hardtop vinn cow an title anyone interested in it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your doin a cloth stay fast top right Larry? It looks great bro nice rack!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> they look good whats ur ass still doin up


I'm always up at that time bro. thats my night time being with the hours I work


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice 72's Chrisladen........Golpher didn't see it's shadow,plus I found a spider in my house...Hopefully equals to Spring being here soon :biggrin:


thanks. there for my work truck. I'm taking it old school 15X8:|


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> thanks. there for my work truck. I'm taking it old school 15X8:|


Tooo many monies


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Tooo many monies


I don't got no monies I going to have to ask you to float me a loan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah it's Bullchit....I'd be sending Hood Ninjas over :yessad:


yeah thats bullshit regardless of whut club!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Your doin a cloth stay fast top right Larry? It looks great bro nice rack!


yup and thanx


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah thats bullshit regardless of whut club!!!


It is I'd be pissed...We do quarterly plaque counts,seems to help track em better :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bRO


What's good wit ya....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> dont kno what that is but ok


It's a drug pROgram.... It's the only wAy to get time off in THE FEDS without snitching


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont fuck with no snitches so dont tell me who tellin gold all in my chain


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up Swiph:wave:
> 
> What up wit ya homie.... I'm lovin them 72's


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Its a conspiracy on them plaques...
> 
> Sup CO!!! Jus had lunch wit the homie Swiph, glad to see him out doin his thang!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> thats cool ive called him but he dont return calls


:nono: You must be callin wROng number- cause I ain't got no calls- voicemails or text fROm u.
720 296 4432 or 303 746 1852


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont fuck with no snitches so dont tell me who tellin gold all in my chain


You still all crazy ain't you
And I don't know how many peeps in The Feds you fuck wit-but 8 out of 10 are rats and my paperwork is solid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> You still all crazy ain't you
> And I don't know how many peeps in The Feds you fuck wit-but 8 out of 10 are rats and my paperwork is solid


none homie


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WAS WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU GUYS WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT TO THE LADYS 3RD ANNUAL SWEETHEART DANCE.THE LAST 2 WERE FUN AS HECK.IT HELPS THE LADYS MAKE MONEY FOR OTHER EVENTS.LIKE THE BIG EASTER EGG HUNT BBQ.THEY HAD OVER 300 KIDS AND THEY STUFFED OVER 1000 PLASTIC EGGS WITH CANDY AND TOYS.THERE TRUNK OR TREAT WITCH IS HELD AT THE JOSHUA STATION THAT HELPS FAMILY'S WITH HOUSING AND TRYS TO GET THEM BACK ON THERE FEET.TURKEY DRIVES AND THERE SANTA CRUZIN THREW THE HOOD.AT THAT EVENT THEY GIVE OUT HATS GLOVES CANDY AND PRESENTS AS WE ALL CARAVAN TO THE PROJECTS IN THE NORTH SOUTH EAST AND WEST SIDES.ITS A GREAT THING WHAT THESE LADYS DO AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS COME OUT AND SUPPORT THEM AND SEE FOR YOUR SELF.THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How many racks do you have in your rack Larry? It looks great man!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> How many racks do you have in your rack Larry? It looks great man!


2gs with the hardware kit and shipping up and back and I had to buy a new headerbow if not it wuld have been like 1600


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Larry, just trying to ball park my vert. How bout the install of the cloth top?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanx Larry, just trying to ball park my vert. How bout the install of the cloth top?


600


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not too bad!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

probably 3500 total


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> probably 3500 total


Damn Larry....looks good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> probably 3500 total


:sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cost to be the boss Roy u know that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


That mutha fucka looks so damn sexy!!! This would have been a shower shot for reals if I would have seen 
It jus a few weeks ago


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's GOOD Colorado?! I see Swiph already back on here, lol. Let the games begin!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> What's GOOD Colorado?! I see Swiph already back on here, lol. Let the games begin!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado!?? Glad to see more people on this thread lately. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up colorado bout to lay some patterns today on one of our new capricesthen off to get striped and leafed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up colorado bout to lay some patterns today on one of our new capricesthen off to get striped and leafed


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! whuts crack'n!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies.....Fes and Boogie and everyone else this morning ! Weather has been nice....I'm kicking myself in the ass right about now for taking my a-arms off and getting trim redone.......Shoulda waiting until a nasty few weeks :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cost to be the boss Roy u know that


I do not know what you speaketh of Dog....I was just "Like A Boss" .....I better inquire with the Chapster


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Rockies.....Fes and Boogie and everyone else this morning ! Weather has been nice....I'm kicking myself in the ass right about now for taking my a-arms off and getting trim redone.......Shoulda waiting until a nasty few weeks :banghead:


yeah real nice weather lately but I think its suppose to snow this weekend... isnt it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah real nice weather lately but I think its suppose to snow this weekend... isnt it?


When is the Weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I do not know what you speaketh of Dog....I was just "Like A Boss" .....I better inquire with the Chapster


:rofl::roflmao::rofl: terrible...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl: terrible...


 Jewknowwutdadealbewillis


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jewknowwutdadealbewillis


unfortunately...:yessad: lol!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> When is the Weekend?


Hahahahah i used to ask this too lol but shit i havnt had a day off and probably wont for about 4 months:/


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> When is the Weekend?


didn't even see this!!! LMFAO!!! good one right there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sounds like Roy really ain't got no worries!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hahahahah i used to ask this too lol but shit i havnt had a day off and probably wont for about 4 months:/





fesboogie said:


> didn't even see this!!! LMFAO!!! good one right there!!!


I just was reminded today is White Trash Wednesday......Time to gets my Bowl and Drank on :biggrin:



fesboogie said:


> sounds like Roy really ain't got no worries!!!


 Only worry I have is me bRO....Not getting to the level that I expect myself to be at......Oh and I have been doing a lil thinking about that and it all makes sense to me's now about why it's your motto.. :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Goo to see everyone up and chipper this morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Goo to see everyone up and* chipper* this morning


*I be dat dude mayne :yessad:*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up colorado bout to lay some patterns today on one of our new capricesthen off to get striped and leafed


YEA BUDDY


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *I be dat dude mayne :yessad:*


Bwahahaha I didn't even think foot like that lol GOOD catch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Bwahahaha I didn't even think foot like that lol GOOD catch


 All GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I do not know what you speaketh of Dog....I was just "Like A Boss" .....I better inquire with the Chapster


You better ask somebody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You better ask somebody


I be tryin Mayne........Can't be a Boss on da Unemployments :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no you can't


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no you can't


GOOD things I has a Hustle :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

still wont be the boss lol unemployeed is unemployeed happy hustlin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> still wont be the boss lol unemployeed is unemployeed happy hustlin


So my aluminum can collecting aint gonna do it huh? Damn I musts gets ahold of the Mr.El Guapo Chapo (No Jeffries)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lol


So what are your plans for the Rag 7 this year Boss?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> So what are your plans for the Rag 7 this year Boss?


cruise and enjoy mostly but I wanna crome the booty kit ring red carpet rewire the car swap the transmission and rearend and new paint dont know if I'll get any of it done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cruise and enjoy mostly but I wanna crome the booty kit ring red carpet rewire the car swap the transmission and rearend and new paint dont know how much if I'll get any of it done


Nice.Probably pretty hard (No Jeffries) to do wit your schedule though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya it sux


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

money also plays a factor in getting shit done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> money also plays a factor in getting shit done


Not for jew though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im just another working schmo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I just was reminded today is White Trash Wednesday......Time to gets my Bowl and Drank on :biggrin:
> 
> Only worry I have is me bRO....Not getting to the level that I expect myself to be at......Oh and I have been doing a lil thinking about that and it all makes sense to me's now about why it's your motto.. :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im just another working schmo


Let jew tell it :facepalm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Got my's mats in.....Never realized how damn ugly my pedals were......Better fix that soon :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I should die my seat belts darker as well  ......Damn turd :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


What Color jew going with on the Well Liner?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

black The one that was im there is like brand new


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> black The one that was im there is like brand new


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Got my's mats in.....Never realized how damn ugly my pedals were......Better fix that soon :happysad:



Where did you find the floor mats ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the same mats in red


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have the same mats in red


Cant wait to see your car when its done bro....she already looks good the way she sits


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Cant wait to see your car when its done bro....she already looks good the way she sits


thanx


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning people!! What's good?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Morning people!! What's good?


GO TO SLEEP !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! I just out of the gym! Time to go to work Ceez!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> LOL! I just out of the gym! Time to go to work Ceez!


Not me....time to go home and get some sleep


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Where did you find the floor mats ?


1958-1964 Impala parts and cars for sale on Da Book of Faces


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have the same mats in red


You have a 283 in yours?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You have a 283 in yours?


Nope 265 v8


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nope 265 v8


:thumbsup: How's it run? I yust found out a chit load about my engine recently too....I think my timing or linkages might need to be adjusted because my engine should be pushing at least 250hp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it has alot of power I really like it. I'm gonna swap out the powerglide though and do a 700r4 and swap the rearend here soon to a g body one so I can run 13x7s plus better rear end gears for good highway cruising because I really want to drive my ride alot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I think it has alot of power I really like it. I'm gonna swap out the powerglide though and do a 700r4 and swap the rearend here soon to a g body one so I can run 13x7s plus better rear end gears for good highway cruising because I really want to drive my ride alot


 Bet you can't wait for Good weather huh?....Hopefully going down an inch on my A-arms will make my car drivable on the way of Highs :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm cool waiting on warm weather I got stuff I wanna do to the car before it gets really nice


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sup CHIPPER


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kill me now I am @ the DMV with 300 people in front of me!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bwahahahaha


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


OOOWEEE! That shit is chiney :thumbsup: 

So chiney I had to put on some sunglasses just to get a good look at it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx cuz


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya thats killen them fasho shits bad ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP and yeah larry shit is dope!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Larry got all da Monies


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COlowRADO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx guys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO?!? So looking forward to Saturday...my first day off in 14 days....all without OT....damn this salaried job!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bummer enjoy your time off bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> bummer enjoy your time off bro


Thanks bro..you still out on dem rails?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya Im workin now the inbound crew is setting out then Im the outbound crew gonna pickup sum cars and jam


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up to the 303 and the 719!!! 
I've been asleep for a little while- so can somebody post me a list of all the 
Active clubs in CO.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya Im workin now the inbound crew is setting out then Im the outbound crew gonna pickup sum cars and jam


:h5:



SWIPH said:


> What up to the 303 and the 719!!!
> I've been asleep for a little while- so can somebody post me a list of all the
> Active clubs in CO.


Just off the top of my head


3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.ImpalasInc ClassicsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow Rider RoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosXquizite Yung Money



If I missed anyone, it was unintentional and no disrespect meant, please feel free to copy and add on to this list.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn never really noticed how many clubs we got here that's a pretty big list lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

But to add to it only one i can think of now is united empire


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Damn never really noticed how many clubs we got here that's a pretty big list lol


Done


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lot.....what is mi gente's cc name??


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's up LIL? Workin the graveyard shift tonight.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> What's up LIL? Workin the graveyard shift tonight.


Welcome to my hell :420:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Welcome to my hell :420:


Tell me about it bRO. Workin on the ride all day, then 3hrs of tryin to sleep that didn't happen. Only 2.5 more hrs.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Tell me about it bRO. Workin on the ride all day, then 3hrs of tryin to sleep that didn't happen. Only 2.5 more hrs.


Yup...hang in there...how long are you doing graves for?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> What's up LIL? Workin the graveyard shift tonight.


Wut up joe long time no see pimpin


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my Monday. 6 more usually, but I took a vacation day Saturday so I can go up to the swap meet up there. What's up Ricky? Yeah its been a bit bRO. How was your time home?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? Nice conversation last night Ceez! That's right it is the swap meet this weekend isn't it. I sold my other 61 there a year ago.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got an hour n a half sleep and been workin all night


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado? Nice conversation last night Ceez! That's right it is the swap meet this weekend isn't it. I sold my other 61 there a year ago.


Yup...skip the drilling and lets go



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got an hour n a half sleep and been workin all night



Hang in there bro....I am counting down the minutes before I can leave and pass out.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

There are a grip of clubs in CO


3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.ImpalasInc ClassicsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow Rider RoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosXquiziteYung Money
 


If I missed anyone, it was unintentional and no disrespect meant, please feel free to copy and add on to this list.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> This is my Monday. 6 more usually, but I took a vacation day Saturday so I can go up to the swap meet up there. What's up Ricky? Yeah its been a bit bRO. How was your time home?


It was good man...it went by real fast though...I am goign ti finish the hopper and finish my monte and get a new house and a coupe other small things and then I am coming home around august getting tired of not being there for my wife and kids...the wife graduated college last sep and has a good job now so I can afford to come back home now


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was good man...it went by real fast though...I am goign ti finish the hopper and finish my monte and get a new house and a coupe other small things and then I am coming home around august getting tired of not being there for my wife and kids...the wife graduated college last sep and has a good job now so I can afford to come back home now


Right on. You won't know how to act bein here full time. Lol.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got an hour n a half sleep and been workin all night


Now that makes for a long night.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

JM6386 said:


> Right on. You won't know how to act bein here full time. Lol.


Lol he gots 3 lil girls at home im sure he will be busy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> Right on. You won't know how to act bein here full time. Lol.


I know right...I will have to find a job but I been looking into oil rigging it aint the same money I make now nut it will pay the bills...



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol he gots 3 lil girls at home im sure he will be busy


I cant forget about you either your are my oldest girl lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I cant forget about you either your are my oldest girl lol


:naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yup...skip the drilling and lets go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya its tough


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> There are a grip of clubs in CO
> 
> 
> 3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.ImpalasInc ClassicsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow Rider RoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosXquiziteYung Money
> ...


Autenticos

Loyalty 

Theres a few others from the western slope (grand junction, Delta, montrose) I cant think of right now.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> There are a grip of clubs in CO
> 
> 
> 3Zero3 Dynasty
> ...


Flamingos-Wicked Ways-Imperials-Southern Fantasies-Hell Bent- to name a few more


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :naughty:



:fool2: :dunno:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> There are a grip of clubs in CO
> 
> 
> 3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.ImpalasInc ClassicsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow Rider RoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosXquiziteYung Money
> ...


too sick c.c inspriations c.c


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

In vegas wondering if ill see any cars out cruising


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure Cracker and Crew will be out later especially since he just got his rag redone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This bike is a beast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This bike is a beast
> 
> View attachment 605431


 Bad Ass Mexican Larry.Big ups bRO jew getting better and better dog.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Roy my personal bike shuld be the coolest


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I know right...I will have to find a job but I been looking into oil rigging it aint the same money I make now nut it will pay the bills...
> 
> 
> 
> I cant forget about you either your are my oldest girl lol


Ya right lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Bad Ass Mexican Larry.Big ups bRO jew getting better and better dog.


What up Roy I know its been a minute but does your boy still have that grill guard...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

One of my buddies is lookin for a job in springs if anybody is hiring plz let me no


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This bike is a beast
> 
> View attachment 605431


shits dope!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I know right...I will have to find a job but I been looking into oil rigging it aint the same money I make now nut it will pay the bills...
> 
> 
> 
> I cant forget about you either your are my oldest girl lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up Roy I know its been a minute but does your boy still have that grill guard...


Sold to Ruben bro


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This bike is a beast
> 
> View attachment 605431



I want!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Updated.....makes a total of 71 Car Clubs in the state of Colorado


3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMAutenticosBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFlamingosFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.Hell BentImpalasImperialsInc ClassicsInspirationsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow LifeLow Rider RoyaltyLoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSouthern FantasiesSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsToo SickTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosWicked WaysXquizite Yung Money


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Updated.....makes a total of 71 Car Clubs in the state of Colorado
> 
> 
> 3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMAutenticosBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFlamingosFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.Hell BentImpalasImperialsInc ClassicsInspirationsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow LifeLow Rider RoyaltyLoyaltyLug-N-NutsMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSouthern FantasiesSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsToo SickTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosWicked WaysXquizite Yung Money


Pure Perfection, Impala Fantasies, Traditions, Luxury


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Pure Perfection, Impala Fantasies, Traditions, Luxury


Are those clubs still active?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. Traditions I heard is coming back. Luxury has a few stickers ROllin around. Pure Perfection is the homie RJ down here. Glen is Impala Fantasies.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Yeah. Traditions I heard is coming back. Luxury has a few stickers ROllin around. Pure Perfection is the homie RJ down here. Glen is Impala Fantasies.


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Updated....make that 75 active clubs in CO. 


3Zero3 Dynasty5150 ASOMAutenticosBoulevard BullyzBrown By HonorCasualsCherry StChoiceCity WideCrushing GameDenverDevotionsEast Side Low RideEvil SoulsFamiliaFast LaneFlamingosFusionGomez FamilyGood TimesH.I.T.S.Hell BentImpala FantasiesImpalasImperialsInc ClassicsInspirationsJust CasualKrazy KreationsLadies ChoiceLatinos PrideLifes So BeautifulLow ImpressionsLow LifeLow Rider RoyaltyLoyaltyLug-N-NutsLuxuryMajesticsMajestyMemoriesMidwest CustomsMixed CustomsMizfitsMost HatedNothing Else MattersOld MemoriesPadilla FamilyPark HillPlay Times OverPrimeraPure PerfectionRollerz OnlyRoyalsRuthless KustomsShow in LowShowoffSick SideSik IllusionsSoLow King n QueenSouthern FantasiesSteel City RydazSuaveSuperiorsSweet DreamsToo SickTraditionsTru ImageUnifiedUnited EmpireUSOViejitosWicked WaysXquizite Yung Money


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Infamous Toyz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Infamous Toyz


DAMNIT MAN!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> DAMNIT MAN!


Lol. You gonna hit the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Lol. You gonna hit the swap meet this weekend?


 I wish but I am too poor....are you going?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. I'm headed up as soon as I get off work. I've never been there, I heard there is usually a lot of goodies. Im low on funds too, so no major shopping for me.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> Yeah. I'm headed up as soon as I get off work. I've never been there, I heard there is usually a lot of goodies. Im low on funds too, so no major shopping for me.


Have fun bro...hopefully you find if what you need.....unless if you need a hood...or tail light fillers...or heater core...or ac controls....then hit me up


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

How clean is the hood?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> How clean is the hood?


I washed it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I washed it a couple of weeks ago


:roflmao: SOLD!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> :roflmao: SOLD!


LOL...actually you have your choice of two 

theres this one 









Or I have the other one that I was gonna use for my 6 which is clean, but since I am not keeping the car, you can have the one I was going to use.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> LOL...actually you have your choice of two
> 
> theres this one
> 
> ...


How much are you askin on it? Mine looks decent but there are a couple of spots im unsure of. I haven't had a chance to sand it down and see what im working with yet.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

$80


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> $80


OK cool. Let me tear mine down and see what kind of shape its in.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> OK cool. Let me tear mine down and see what kind of shape its in.



Word...just let me know.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just passing thru.................:sprint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Just passing thru.................:sprint:


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I think theres alot more clubs than that bro... jus say'n


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Wut up Ceez hows the lac comin???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I think theres alot more clubs than that bro... jus say'n


Oye...que se mete un dedo !  



raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Ceez hows the lac comin???



Slowly brother....this damn balling on a budget thing is for the birds. Hows life out in the middle east?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Oye...que se mete un dedo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good man calm right now so I cant complain to much lol....I feel you though man I am putting some pennies in my monte and getting my hopper fixed up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Its good man calm right now so I cant complain to much lol....I feel you though man I am putting some pennies in my monte and getting my hopper fixed up


Baller


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I think theres alot more clubs than that bro... jus say'n


Majestic times :dunno:...think I said too much...hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Oye...que se mete un dedo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Majestic times :dunno:...think I said too much...hno:


really a majestic times?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> really a majestic times?


Yeah they think that we want Chucks and Yous guys want Ceez....So they came up with that :banghead: LOL


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> really a majestic times?


:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> really a majestic times?


:roflmao:it sounds good...:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Majestic times :dunno:...think I said too much...hno:


DAMN YOU!! :twak:



*MAJESTIC TIMES*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> really a majestic times?



You know I love you Fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Baller


I wish lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> You know I love you Fes



:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You know I love you Fes


Damn yous look happy Fes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn yous look happy Fes


Is dat Jefroe Bodean holdin ya?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ohhh yaaa


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN YOU!! :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> *MAJESTIC TIMES*


My bad :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dats tyler and taco


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Done with drill weekend thank God!


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wat up co just came in from redoing 2 pumps 8 battery set up working on caddy monte all these taxes keeping me busy


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Really Fes? You had to ask about Majestic Times?...

I just re-read what I put about the Kickback...I was meaning west side of the park just east of the 7-11 at Hancock and Costilla


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya Im workin now the inbound crew is setting out then Im the outbound crew gonna pickup sum cars and jam


No one understands that railroad talk.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TOPTHIS said:


> No one understands that railroad talk.


whats up bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> No one understands that railroad talk.


all they needed to understand was Im gonna pick up sum cars and jam how hard is that to understand


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> Wat up co just came in from redoing 2 pumps 8 battery set up working on caddy monte all these taxes keeping me busy


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol I really did forget about that Majestic Times thing!!! ...& tyler & taco on that shit lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Wut up pimp juice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :thumbsup:


Man get off LAYITLOW and start saving money for vegas lol :squint:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> all they needed to understand was Im gonna pick up sum cars and jam how hard is that to understand


I understood bro!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up pimp juice


workin' brotha you??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> workin' brotha you??


Chillin like a villian


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I understood bro!


yeah buddy


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Chillin like a villian


He damn sure aint working hard lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man get off LAYITLOW and start saving money for vegas lol :squint:


What? Money whats that?


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I have not Painted anything in over a year ,This past weekend I picked up the airbrush and painted this. 
If anyone needs a mural let me know ,just trying t get back into Airbrushing . I only would paint after work, so may take a little bit but i would give a good price on murals.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Bedrockcc said:


> I have not Painted anything in over a year ,This past weekend I picked up the airbrush and painted this.
> If anyone needs a mural let me know ,just trying t get back into Airbrushing . I only would paint after work, so may take a little bit but i would give a good price on murals.



Damn bRO ur GOOD cant even tell ur outta practice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Rockies :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALISCHEAP said:


> What up Rockies :wave:


wat it do big co wat up roy, fes ,los, and the rest of the crew.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

elonzo said:


> wat it do big co wat up roy, fes ,los, and the rest of the crew.


What up eric! Just chillin enjoyin my 1st day off in 3 weeks lol aint even my day off i just skipped school cuz i didnt want no one driving me in the snow this morning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> wat it do big co wat up roy, fes ,los, and the rest of the crew.


Not Mucho Big Eric yust enjoying my day off bRO,you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mmmmm...taco..,makes me hungry and horny at the same time...no joto...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Familia!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

does any one know if a person can make a inner fenderwell out of sheet metal or can u buy a chrome one for a cutlass surpreme its a 84


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> does any one know if a person can make a inner fenderwell out of sheet metal or can u buy a chrome one for a cutlass surpreme its a 84


They can plate plastic.Hit up alexisbouncing on FB


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They can plate plastic.Hit up alexisbouncing on FB


cool roy but mine are kinda of cracked


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> cool roy but mine are kinda of cracked


or GT-Plater on here....I'm sure he can get some for you bRO


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:
> 
> Just off the top of my head
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! A lot of clubs have popped up in the past 4years!!!!
It's nice to see that the scene is still gROwing!!!!! 
I hope the unity is still stROng cause that's one thing Colorado has Always had.
Much love to everybody ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Are those clubs still active?


I was gonna ask that bout some of these other ones:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Time to go to work


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Time to go to work


Thanks again big daddy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Colorado! Work here I come!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

Good morning co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Thanks again big daddy


anytime bro


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> cool roy but mine are kinda of cracked


I got a few cutlasses what u need


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat it do big co wat up roy, fes ,los, and the rest of the crew.


Sup E!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> I got a few cutlasses what u need


BALLIN!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

K ONDA BIG CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

SWIPH said:


> :nono: You must be callin wROng number- cause I ain't got no calls- voicemails or text fROm u.
> 720 296 4432 or 303 746 1852


welcome back homie
:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> OOOWEEE! That shit is chiney :thumbsup:
> 
> So chiney I had to put on some sunglasses just to get a good look at it :biggrin:


shit ur go bed with those sun glasses on hollywood:rofl:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Pjay said:


> I got a few cutlasses what u need


i looking for the inner fenderwells or i thinkin of leaving them off by doing that would that fuck my shit up i plan to drive the car


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so tired of not being able to spent some money on my Lemon! The season is just right around the corner. I feel like I am so far behind the curve compared to yous guys on here! Big ups on everyone doing big things on their cars!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I am so tired of not being able to spent some money on my Lemon! The season is just right around the corner. I feel like I am so far behind the curve compared to yous guys on here! Big ups on everyone doing big things on their cars!


Jew have a 61 Drop....... /Story


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I know I got a 61 Vert Roy, I just wanted to do a few things before this Spring.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah I know I got a 61 Vert Roy, I just wanted to do a few things before this Spring.


I hear ya Bro


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

loco surpreme said:


> welcome back homie
> :wave:


Thanks bRO!!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bRO


Not much. Did big mike call u bout those parts


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I understood bro!


Conductor brian


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> Conductor brian


 LOL


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> shit ur go bed with those sun glasses on hollywood:rofl:


Oh shit, what's up Travolta :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

haters fiending to hate


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew have a 61 Drop....... /Story



:yes: True story


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Oh shit, what's up Travolta :roflmao:


joe blow


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> joe blow


Lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> joe blow


I thought maybe he fell off the face of earth. haven't heard or seen that fool in a while


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Familia


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Ceez? Are we ready for Valentine's Day and Isel's Baby shower!?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> Not much. Did big mike call u bout those parts


couldnt get the number off my phone heres my num tho 719-469-0026 my bad bro. hit me up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Ceez? Are we ready for Valentine's Day and Isel's Baby shower!?


Im actually more ready for Iselas baby shower then valentines...lol.....I have to work tomorrow night so its just another day for Tiff and I. Are you ready for Valentines?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages going by slow....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages going by slow....


real slow


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

47bomb said:


> couldnt get the number off my phone heres my num tho 719-469-0026 my bad bro. hit me up


chuck call big mike, bout those parts.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TOPTHIS said:


> chuck call big mike, bout those parts.


ill call him tomorrow thanks bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Pages going by slow....


Too damn slow


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

On a good note i got my license back yesterday so today i took the cutty out gave her a bath filled up the gas tank and tomorrow the set up should be about 90% back in whos ready to cruz???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> On a good note i got my license back yesterday so today i took the cutty out gave her a bath filled up the gas tank and tomorrow the set up should be about 90% back in whos ready to cruz???


Congrats :h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> On a good note i got my license back yesterday so today i took the cutty out gave her a bath filled up the gas tank and tomorrow the set up should be about 90% back in whos ready to cruz???


 That's really good to hear homie...now keep your butt out of trouble you see how much you had to go through to get it back...but congrats for real


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas!!! What's good?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning fellas!!! What's good?


Happy VD


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning fellas!!! What's good?


Im looking forward to our bike ride later. Mandem all the way


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Im looking forward to our bike ride later. Mandem all the way



How sweet.....lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's really good to hear homie...now keep your butt out of trouble you see how much you had to go through to get it back...but congrats for real


Thank brotha and ya i no right fuck the system haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait to get these chromed and put these under the turd :happysad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Baller


Collecting cans is paying off...One part at a Time:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a bunch of cans u can have Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have a bunch of cans u can have Roy


Hell yeah........Chit bro it would cost me too many monies in gas,or I'd be all over it


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Larry saw your twin car cruzin today here.that makes two already.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Larry saw your twin car cruzin today here.that makes two already.


mines?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't understanding engraving


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Collecting cans is paying off...One part at a Time:yes:


LOL...shut up...I actually do that.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I don't understanding engraving


Simple concept actually...its like tattooing for cars.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eww! That's all I can say!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive always liked engraving although it seems to be the trend now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ive always liked engraving although it seems to be the trend now


Yup....I say touches of engraving here and there are good....but I saw some pictures of some cars in Vegas that had just WAY too much engraving...I think it because too gotti


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eww


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Yup....I say touches of engraving here and there are good....but I saw some pictures of some cars in Vegas that had just WAY too much engraving...I think it because too gotti



Yea too much is no bueno...Its mad expensive though.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Yea too much is no bueno...Its mad expensive though.....


Right....now is a prime time to be an engraver ...Roy...I know you looking for hustles my brother!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Right....now is a prime time to be an engraver ...Roy...I know you looking for hustles my brother!


Too many peoples already into it.....Was thinking about it because I use to tattoo but I don't think there's enough clientele* in it nowadays.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking about getting all 6 of my bumperguards ,handles,and lower trailing arms done before Cinco......But the chit is mad expensive....All said and done I will have a stack just in the uppers


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thinking about getting all 6 of my bumperguards ,handles,and lower trailing arms done before Cinco......But the chit is mad expensive....All said and done I will have a stack just in the uppers



Yup...it starts adding up quick...I can only get a few things done right now....I mean just the engraving...then the chroming....toomanydolares !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just not my cup of tea. Keep the engraving on jewery or watches.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Just not my cup of tea. Keep the engraving on jewery or watches.


You dont even drink tea foo!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Everybody has their opinion.As for me I like it in moderation like I like Gold in moderation on certain Color cars.Since I only need so much for my ride I decided to start Tatting that Fawker :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Everybody has their opinion.As for me I like it in moderation like I like Gold in moderation on certain Color cars.Since I only need so much for my ride I decided to start Tatting that Fawker :biggrin:



Word....thats the beautiful thing about our lifestyle....all different types of taste from OG to eccentric ....variety is the key to life


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was looking at getting my compete undie engraved on my monte 1 tone was like 7000 and 2 tone was like 10,000.............................So I just stuck with triple chrome.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Word....thats the beautiful thing about our lifestyle....all different types of taste from OG to eccentric ....variety is the key to life


Yessir.....When I told people I was gonna put TV's in my seats and a boomerang antenna for em fools thought I was crazy....Gon be Sickness


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I was looking at getting my compete undie engraved on my monte 1 tone was like 7000 and 2 tone was like 10,000.............................So I just stuck with triple chrome.....


:h5: Cant wait to see that triple chrome out in dem streets!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I was looking at getting my compete undie engraved on my monte 1 tone was like 7000 and 2 tone was like 10,000.............................So I just stuck with triple chrome.....


Overseas Monies :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir.....When I told people I was gonna put TV's in my seats and a boomerang antenna for em fools thought I was crazy....Gon be Sickness



Shoot...thats just OG Monica! (<---PC way to say my nicca)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Shoot...thats just OG Monica! (<---PC way to say my nicca)


They aint knowing :nosad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya engraving is nice Id do it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They aint knowing :nosad:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

what are those engravers going for? id like to put one in the hands of this tattoo artist chick i work with


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya engraving is nice Id do it


It is nice and adds that touch that brings the car out even more.I think it's something that will be around for a very long Time.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

among other thangs:naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> what are those engravers going for? id like to put one in the hands of this tattoo artist chick i work with


anywhere from 800-Couple stacks the ones that I was looking at


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> among other thangs:naughty:


Pics or she didn't happen


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pics or she didn't happen



Yup...you know the rules!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :h5: Cant wait to see that triple chrome out in dem streets!


Me neither it should be ready around fathers day weekend but wont come out until I get home in Aug......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pics or she didn't happen


X2 lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Me neither it should be ready around fathers day weekend but wont come out until I get home in Aug......


Great to see more Lotioned out rides.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Me neither it should be ready around fathers day weekend but wont come out until I get home in Aug......


Are you staying home for good in August?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Great to see more Lotioned out rides.


I know for real COlowRADO is on the come up should be alot of new and alot of redone clean rides coming out next year....My wife is saving her money up so she can do the interior on the linc I gave it to her so I told her if she shows motivation and saves for the interior I will pay for the paint...She has about 400 saved up already so around cinco her linc should be in the paint and interior shop too.....Brings a tear to my eye lol :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Are you staying home for good in August?


Yea im done its getting old watching my kids grow up on skype and face book....My wife finished college and has a good job now so I am saving up for another down payment on a house, finshing up my monte, new truck and trailer and a couple more bills and I will be home in Aug...Its ahrd for my wife with 3 little girls, work, starting her bachelors and club stuff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I know for real COlowRADO is on the come up should be alot of new and alot of redone clean rides coming out next year....My wife is saving her money up so she can do the interior on the linc I gave it to her so I told her if she shows motivation and saves for the interior I will pay for the paint...She has about 400 saved up already so around cinco her linc should be in the paint and interior shop too.....Brings a tear to my eye lol :yes:


Great news....That is one Bad Ass ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Yea im done its getting old watching my kids grow up on skype and face book....My wife finished college and has a good job now so I am saving up for another down payment on a house, finshing up my monte, new truck and trailer and a couple more bills and I will be home in Aug...Its ahrd for my wife with 3 little girls, work, starting her bachelors and club stuff


Im happy to hear that brother. Got mad respect for you and yours to be able to endure that much time apart. I know its gotta be hard, but its speaks volumes on the type of family bond you and yours have. Big ups to you guys brother. Looking forward to your homecoming.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Im happy to hear that brother. Got mad respect for you and yours to be able to endure that much time apart. I know its gotta be hard, but its speaks volumes on the type of family bond you and yours have. Big ups to you guys brother. Looking forward to your homecoming.


Thanks Ceez...Its all my wife man she is "my rib" as you would say lol.....She makes it easy for me man she really works hard getting up early getting my girls ready,getting herself ready, dropping them off, going to work, working out at lunch, picking them up, cooking dinner and doing it all over again day in and day out by herself.......FUCK man thats rough all I do is inspect a truck or two a day give som guidance on what or how to fix it and stay on LIL and facebook..........



TALKISCHEAP said:


> Great news....That is one Bad Ass ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks Ceez...Its all my wife man she is "my rib" as you would say lol.....She makes it easy for me man she really works hard getting up early getting my girls ready,getting herself ready, dropping them off, going to work, working out at lunch, picking them up, cooking dinner and doing it all over again day in and day out by herself.......FUCK man thats rough all I do is inspect a truck or two a day give som guidance on what or how to fix it and stay on LIL and facebook..........
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Lol......mad respect to your wifey bro! And yo, this LIL thing is tough so give yourself a little more credit lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Lol......mad respect to your wifey bro! And yo, this LIL thing is tough so give yourself a little more credit lol


BWHAHAHAHA it is rough lol......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol its hard out here in the layitlowsphere hahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it was mexican thursday last night dollar bowling lol what u bowl Roy score wise?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Being away from family is rough. Over the years since 911 I have been deployed many times it really hard on a relationship that's for sure!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Being away from family is rough. Over the years since 911 I have been deployed many times it really hard on a relationship that's for sure!


I agree with you bro since 9/11 I did 1 year in Iraq as a soldier 1 year in Kuwait as a soldier 1 year in Iraq as a civilian 2 years in Kuwait as a civilian and going on my second year as a civilian in Afghanistan...........l


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol its hard out here in the layitlowsphere hahaha


This guy lol....wut up pimpin???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> it was mexican thursday last night dollar bowling lol what u bowl Roy score wise?


My average is about 180.I usually shoot anywhere from a 160-230 depending on how much Blood I have in my alcohol system.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bowled a 156 that was my best ever lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well... Raiderhater719 you must be ballin and rollin in the dough! That is the only thing good about Arab countries is that Arab Money! I've done 5 deployments everywhere Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, UAE, and Iraq. I am done deploying I think...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bowling is mad fun but my wife always beats me! I usually can't break 100 lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bowled a 156 that was my best ever lol


That's Good bro...That's what I was Bowling with no hook


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Bowling is mad fun but my wife always beats me! I usually can't break 100 lol!


My wife kicks my ass all the time too,she takes it serious....She just got a 290 a couple weeks ago and hit a 697(3 games) series on Wednesday


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

hats off to u guys overseas my dads a vetran mad respect to u guys


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Roy your ole lady is killing it! Phuck! That's really cool man! Hey do you have Pat's number? How is everyone doing down in the Springs? On a side note I was looking @ the long list of clubs in Colorado and wondering how many of them are really doing anything.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I probably havent bowled more than 20 times ever


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Bomb47 I really appreciate it! America is a great place to lay our heads at night!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy your ole lady is killing it! Phuck! That's really cool man! Hey do you have Pat's number? How is everyone doing down in the Springs? On a side note I was looking @ the long list of clubs in Colorado and wondering how many of them are really doing anything.


PM'd Pats(Evanders) number ....Yeah bro there are probably only about 15-20 clubs really putting in work in Colo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I probably havent bowled more than 20 times ever


Wow...Bowling is cool...especially in Colorado where there is nothing to do in the Winter


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> This guy lol....wut up pimpin???


Chillin just got off school probably gonna take care of some business before i gotta go to work i need to run a few errands hit the bank try to get all my stuff straight and hit up sal to put these bushings in for me josh mays been bull shittin i gotta get the rest of my set up from him


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya I like bowling I took my daughter last night hopefully gonna take her roller skating tomorrow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Roy that's the number I got of him too! I texted him a couple of times but no reply!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rollin Skating!!!! I love that shit too!! They had a car show here in Aurora a couple years ago at Skate City!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya Im like a kid I probably want to go as much as my kid does lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya I like bowling I took my daughter last night hopefully gonna take her roller skating tomorrow


That's coo



Crash1964 said:


> Thanx Roy that's the number I got of him too! I texted him a couple of times but no reply!


He might be busy bro.Imma see him tomorrow anything you want me to relay?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Naw I will see him one of these years! Tell him I said, "Hello!"


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Well... Raiderhater719 you must be ballin and rollin in the dough! That is the only thing good about Arab countries is that Arab Money! I've done 5 deployments everywhere Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, UAE, and Iraq. I am done deploying I think...


I wish I was ballin lol...Good that your done deploying it gets old after a while


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

47bomb said:


> hats off to u guys overseas my dads a vetran mad respect to u guys


Thanks bro means alot.....:thumbsup:



LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Chillin just got off school probably gonna take care of some business before i gotta go to work i need to run a few errands hit the bank try to get all my stuff straight and hit up sal to put these bushings in for me josh mays been bull shittin i gotta get the rest of my set up from him


Yea I bet he always be bull corning


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I wish I was ballin lol...Good that your done deploying it gets old after a while


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! Nice Roy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to make down to the Springs to Party soon!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Lmao! That what i be sayin


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Bought the plane ticket for kandy n chrome to fly into Wyoming in june. I cant fuckin wait.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Bought the plane ticket for kandy n chrome to fly into Wyoming in june. I cant fuckin wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Bought the plane ticket for kandy n chrome to fly into Wyoming in june. I cant fuckin wait.


Damn


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good everyone


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

And everyone calls me a baller! LOL!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's like hiring Danny D to paint your shit!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

When i get the impala i want and get some cash flow i plan on flying in Maurice i got him on face book and he got some bad ass work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

now thats paper Ivan


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> When i get the impala i want and get some cash flow i plan on flying in Maurice i got him on face book and he got some bad ass work


I was gonna have him hit up the Turd but once I found all the flaws on the Turd when it got here I knew many monies was to be spent and I couldn't afford it anymores.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how does he paint on the road flying in what about his paint guns? does he pack that stuff


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am just going to practice painting on my Ace.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how does he paint on the road flying in what about his paint guns? does he pack that stuff


Yeah he brings his guns and I believe you supply paints hoses compressor etc


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im gonna pay for chip foose to drive a hotrod to my house and paint my shit lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im gonna pay for chip foose to drive a hotrod to my house and paint my shit lol


If I had Monies like you I would too


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

OVERTIME said:


> Bought the plane ticket for kandy n chrome to fly into Wyoming in june. I cant fuckin wait.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> That's like hiring Danny D to paint your shit!



Hey...it never happened  

But at least he still sends me free shirts every xmas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait.........Chrome is gonna bring deez Fawkers out :yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how does he paint on the road flying in what about his paint guns? does he pack that stuff


Yeah he packs his spray guns flying in and supplies will be here


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

OVERTIME said:


> Yeah he packs his spray guns flying in and supplies will be here



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Can't wait.........Chrome is gonna bring deez Fawkers out :yes:




DAMN....Talk is cheap....but dem A Arms werent !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

repost Roy lol they look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> repost Roy lol they look good


yeah I know I thought dey was chromed but they aints....Detail is too sick...I got a feeling I just stepped into a money trap


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN....Talk is cheap....but dem A Arms werent !


 No Sir ........too many pesos was spent :happysad:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No Sir ........too many pesos was spent :happysad:


It's a good thing its only money......wheeeew. ROy's got it covered.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JM6386 said:


> It's a good thing its only money......wheeeew. ROy's got it covered.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lmfao......Yeah right....Too funny.....Spit out my beer :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up ceez?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? I got pretty drunk last night!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice ass day time to pull the cutty out for some sun thats a funny ass pic of roy thou hahaha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I was gonna have him hit up the Turd but once I found all the flaws on the Turd when it got here I knew many monies was to be spent and I couldn't afford it anymores.


Ya i no mo is gonna be a few shiny pennies but it will be worth it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3610736816.html :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nickel welds


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3610736816.html :dunno:


Damn 18 stacks idk bout all that lol but does look good almost looks like that frame fes posted pics of


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> nickel welds


Is that a bad thing? Idk much about welding so dont start talkin shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nickel welds are good boogers are not lol Im.a beginner welder I really dont have room to talk I wuld fill it all in with weld and flap disk it smooth that way no one knows


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> nickel welds are good boogers are not lol Im.a beginner welder I really dont have room to talk I wuld fill it all in with weld and flap disk it smooth that way no one knows


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> nickel welds









:nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And Dimes was to be Laid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats what Im saying Josh


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What the fuck y'all talkin bout lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> And Dimes was to be Laid


better than dropped:biggrin:



MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats what Im saying Josh


:h5:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

wannabelowrider said:


> What the fuck y'all talkin bout lol


welding


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

something yo ass might not never kno bout lol


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3610736816.html :dunno:


NOT FOR SALE was gonna buy this done up ace rag but deal fell threw......MAJESTICS.....

.scotty text me bro 7192334819


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> something yo ass might not never kno bout lol


One day my friend, one day, I'll know all i need to know about welding. Until then I'll keep sippin on these Pacificos :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> NOT FOR SALE was gonna buy this done up ace rag but deal fell threw......MAJESTICS.....
> 
> .scotty text me bro 7192334819


Damn Jew was on a come up Manuel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> One day my friend, one day, I'll know all i need to know about welding. Until then I'll keep sippin on these Pacificos :biggrin:


hell ya bro


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hell ya bro


You know dis


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wat up co...peep the 64 og hardtop....bought new at colorado springs daniels chevy...70tho og miles.






..




































.






...working on my 63ss trying to get it ready for this summer......i have a lo






t of 63 64 parts forsale hit me if you need something






7192165349......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> Wat up co...peep the 64 og hardtop....bought new at colorado springs daniels chevy...70tho og miles...
> View attachment 608930
> View attachment 608935
> View attachment 608936
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> nickel welds are good boogers are not lol Im.a beginner welder I really dont have room to talk I wuld fill it all in with weld and flap disk it smooth that way no one knows


The prettier the welds- the easier it is to MOLD....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Havocg12 said:


> Wat up co...peep the 64 og hardtop....bought new at colorado springs daniels chevy...70tho og miles.
> View attachment 608944
> ..
> View attachment 608930
> ...


Clean


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

^^x64^^


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a clean Daniels Chevy!!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

ThAnks...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What good Colorado? So funny out on my first cruz ova to Ceez house and on the way home I ran out of GAS!!!! How stupid of me! LOL! THanx City Wide CC for the can of gogo juice!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What good Colorado? So funny out on my first cruz ova to Ceez house and on the way home I ran out of GAS!!!! How stupid of me! LOL! *THanx City Wide CC for the can of gogo juice*!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What good Colorado? So funny out on my first cruz ova to Ceez house and on the way home I ran out of GAS!!!! How stupid of me! LOL! THanx City Wide CC for the can of gogo juice!


The E doesnt meen enough and a 61 doesnt have a low fuel light like ur daily


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Right right Richie Rich! Good seeing yous and the family!


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn Jew was on a come up Manuel


Thanks bro this rag ss will be out this summer im just gonna finish it off like I intented :thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks good manny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Thanks bro this rag ss will be out this summer im just gonna finish it off like I intented :thumbsup:
> View attachment 609285


Looking GOOD as F already...Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Thanks bro this rag ss will be out this summer im just gonna finish it off like I intented :thumbsup:
> View attachment 609285



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where u is Ceez? Graveyard action homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where u is Ceez? Graveyard action homie


Ain't Jew suppose to be Conducting a train?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No we were waiting on a train to pass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What good Colorado? So funny out on my first cruz ova to Ceez house and on the way home I ran out of GAS!!!! How stupid of me! LOL! THanx City Wide CC for the can of gogo juice!


Glad you made it home brother.....good seeing you n the fam again!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where u is Ceez? Graveyard action homie


Had the night off my brother....gotta do another ol school video night like back in the day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Had the night off my brother....gotta do another ol school video night like back in the day


Hell ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> NOT FOR SALE was gonna buy this done up ace rag but deal fell threw......MAJESTICS.....
> 
> .scotty text me bro 7192334819


Sup faM!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm done selling polished parts.Aint no future in it.Somebody need a few 63 and such parts hmu.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On my way to.springs I.shuld have brought them cans Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it Mayne :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I met homeboy with the 2 tone blue bomb really cool guy


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup faM!!!


Whats krakin big prez


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I met homeboy with the 2 tone blue bomb really cool guy


Pat is a real coo guy much love to him (no joto) i met pat a lil over a year ago and not one thing bad to say about him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I met homeboy with the 2 tone blue bomb really cool guy





LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Pat is a real coo guy much love to him (no joto) i met pat a lil over a year ago and not one thing bad to say about him


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Oh shit, what's up Travolta :roflmao:


fuck you:rofl:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> joe blow


dam u:rofl:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> I thought maybe he fell off the face of earth. haven't heard or seen that fool in a while


naw homie i still here:boink:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus wanted to stop by and say what's up:nicoderm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPH said:


> Jus wanted to stop by and say what's up:nicoderm:


sup *****


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper CO


Dont u got work to do or somethin what up rick hows it goin over there? No more crazy stories so far


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Dont u got work to do or somethin what up rick hows it goin over there? No more crazy stories so far


Man you know me I am always working lol......Nothin just chillin like a villian waiting on some of my PACKAGES to start arriving at the house.....YEA BUDDY!!!!!! hno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> naw homie i still here:boink:


good to know. I have to ask your brother for you every so often to make sure your still alive. so how you been?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado? Hope everyone has a great day! I started to work on the Lemon yesterday. Had to replace the belts. I am thinking I would like to pull the engine and deep clean, repaint, and chrome the engine compartment!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado? Hope everyone has a great day! I started to work on the Lemon yesterday. Had to replace the belts. I am thinking I would like to pull the engine and deep clean, repaint, and chrome the engine compartment!


Sounds like a good start man


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx man just a big can of worms bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Watching the news this morning...there was an RTD bus going down the wrong way on the highway.........Fes?!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Watching the news this morning...there was an RTD bus going down the wrong way on the highway.........Fes?!


he aint got no worries/yolo:dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Watching the news this morning...there was an RTD bus going down the wrong way on the highway.........Fes?!





lacwood said:


> he aint got no worries/yolo:dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> sup *****


Jus another day in life.. Tryin to make things happen ya know
Whats good wit you bRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Watching the news this morning...there was an RTD bus going down the wrong way on the highway.........Fes?!


He's settin trends dog


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> Whats krakin big prez


Not shit!!! you? did you get that other shop?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Watching the news this morning...there was an RTD bus going down the wrong way on the highway.........Fes?!


sorry to say it wasn't me... but he's the talk of the town!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> he aint got no worries/yolo:dunno:


you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He's settin trends dog


ALWAYS!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... but moving on, Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

These guys got jokes lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> ... but moving on, Sup CO!!!


 Wut up man where you been Fes you been mad quiet lately......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard someone else out there setting trends too....Or that's what theys say.......And no,not us.......Must be a Trendy kinda year.....We just gonna stick with Traditional,cause that's all we know :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

From Bombs to Big Bodies .....Keeping it Traditional.....It's our way of Life.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up man where you been Fes you been mad quiet lately......


jus doin' my thang bro!!! I ain't goin' nowhere!!! lol!!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado? Hope everyone has a great day! I started to work on the Lemon yesterday. Had to replace the belts. I am thinking I would like to pull the engine and deep clean, repaint, and chrome the engine compartment!


What's up homie. Can't wait to see ur lemon. (No ****) Hood luck with cleaning it.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> From Bombs to Big Bodies .....Keeping it Traditional.....It's our way of Life.


What's Good Fam GT UP!! Quick Morning Drive By!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard someone else out there setting trends too....Or that's what theys say.......And no,not us.......Must be a Trendy kinda year.....We just gonna stick with Traditional,cause that's all we know :happysad:


Well you already know we keep it traditional... traditional cars, juice & lotion jus say'n


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... & plenty of hoppers!!! lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> What's Good Fam GT UP!! Quick Morning Drive By!!


:wave: What up Big Chuch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Well you already know we keep it traditional... traditional cars, juice & lotion jus say'n





fesboogie said:


> ... & plenty of hoppers!!! lol!!!


 :thumbsup: I'm happy for yous guys.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: What up Big Chuch


Took the day off raining today in LA sending you some pics of a lil something I picked up last night ....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Makes it easy when you start off with a $3k base car :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup: I'm happy for yous guys.


happy for everyone doin something regardless!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Makes it easy when you start off with a $3k base car :biggrin:


its never easy... SMH :facepalm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> jus doin' my thang bro!!! I ain't goin' nowhere!!! lol!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...regardless of whut kinda car anyone in here has just keep doin' your thang whether you have a cadi, towncar, g-body, impala, tri-five Chevy I ain't hating jus congratulating!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup:


yeeeeaahhh buddy!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> happy for everyone doin something regardless!!!


Co-signed for real everyone has different priorities and budgets if they want to be in the lowriding game as long as they trying they good in my book......I would rather team up with someone with a not so expensive car that makes the meetings and helps put in work with the cars and is positive then someone with a expensive car that has a bad attitude


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

And when u guys say traditional car what are you guys referring to??? Traditional to lowriding or traditional as in classic car?? I haven't seen very many car clubs that have only traditional cars in them and all of the clubs in soco have g bodies or big bodies in their club I can't think of one that don't......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Co-signed for real everyone has different priorities and budgets if they want to be in the lowriding game as long as they trying they good in my book......I would rather team up with someone with a not so expensive car that makes the meetings and helps put in work with the cars and is positive then someone with a expensive car that has a bad attitude


yessur gotta be humble & proud of whut you doin' but if you have to down other people to try to look good you jus a jackass in my book... LMAO thats why I aint got no worries!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys are funny needing ur compliments every so often like women how cute


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> And when u guys say traditional car what are you guys referring to??? Traditional to lowriding or traditional as in classic car?? I haven't seen very many car clubs that have only traditional cars in them and all of the clubs in soco have g bodies or big bodies in their club I can't think of one that don't......


gbody's 
2 dr boxes 
impalas not the new ones
towncars
bombs 
etc... not jus classics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys are funny needing ur compliments every so often like women how cute


no compliments no worries lol!!! who needed a compliment? gave some out though!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> gbody's
> 2 dr boxes
> impalas not the new ones
> towncars
> ...


:thumbsup: tracking


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys are funny needing ur compliments every so often like women how cute


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup: tracking


different clubs different definitions of traditional lowrides anyways... you can have air bags in some clubs, some not only 13's in some etc... you get my point!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll never stop coming on LIL but it has gotten boring for the most part... alot of bitchassness in here LMAO!!! but can't live wit' it can't live without it!!! LMAO everyone have a good day!!! you might see me on FB though... Lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bwahahahaha


plenty of bitchassness over there too but wit alot more pics!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...regardless of whut kinda car anyone in here has just keep doin' your thang whether you have a cadi, towncar, g-body, impala, tri-five Chevy I ain't hating jus congratulating!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


C'mon Fes you always talking about "REAL" Lowriders with Lotion, Switches,and Hoppers.....Like you trying to brag and down everyone else and say they aint "REAL".......I'm just saying dog I'm really happy for you guys finally making your mark but don't downgrade others while doing it because to some people it aint nothing to brag about....I'm keeping it real....You can get Butthurt if you want over it but I been listening to nothing but this "Real" chit alot lately.....Would you tellk Silviano his Rag 9 aint "REAL",Larry his 7 Vert aint "REAL",or any of the guys with Bombs they aint "REAL" Lowriders because they aint done in the fashion that you claim as real? Let's just get back to Unity and Colaboration between Clubs and Riders....All the way from chit sitting on Hubcaps to something Spinning on a turnatable.I felt you was targeting us on that "REAL" chit cause we aint all Lotioned out,have hoppers,or lifts......I'm just saying our range of Lowriding is a LOT wider than yourt "REAL" Lowrider thinking.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive never seen facebook I dont know what it is the internet talkin in general is all the same just look at youtube comments


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys are funny needing ur compliments every so often like women how cute


An argument is alot easier with allies :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need to stay out of here lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run: There's the fun yous wanted :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That got LIL awake lmao


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LOWRIDING sure does have alot of haters


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: There's the fun yous wanted :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


LOL


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> C'mon Fes you always talking about "REAL" Lowriders with Lotion, Switches,and Hoppers.....Like you trying to brag and down everyone else and say they aint "REAL".......I'm just saying dog I'm really happy for you guys finally making your mark but don't downgrade others while doing it because to some people it aint nothing to brag about....I'm keeping it real....You can get Butthurt if you want over it but I been listening to nothing but this "Real" chit alot lately.....Would you tellk Silviano his Rag 9 aint "REAL",Larry his 7 Vert aint "REAL",or any of the guys with Bombs they aint "REAL" Lowriders because they aint done in the fashion that you claim as real? Let's just get back to Unity and Colaboration between Clubs and Riders....All the way from chit sitting on Hubcaps to something Spinning on a turnatable.I felt you was targeting us on that "REAL" chit cause we aint all Lotioned out,have hoppers,or lifts......I'm just saying our range of Lowriding is a LOT wider than yourt "REAL" Lowrider thinking.


WTF??? TARGETING??? I HANGOUT WIT PLENTY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND TALK TO THEM INCLUDING SIL' SO WHY WOULD I TARGET YOU GUYS... MY DAD OWNS A '51 CHEVY & A '52 CHEVY... WE HAVE BOMBS IN OUR CLUB WIT' NO LIFTS... YOU JUS FISHIN' FOR ANYTHING AT THIS POINT... RELAX AND ENJOY YOUR LOLO & THE LIFESTYLE CUZ THATS WHUT WE DOIN'... EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ON LIL INCLUDING YOU SORRY IF I HURT YOUR FEELINGS BRO SORRY FOR THE CAPS TOO. JUS SAY'N!!! & I LUV LARRY'S CAR TOO EVEN THOUGH HE'S AN ASSHOLE LOL!!! IM SURE (OR HOPE) HE DIDNT TAKE THAT SERIOUSLY... THE ASSHOLE PART ATLEAST... LMAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> WTF??? TARGETING??? I HANGOUT WIT PLENTY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND TALK TO THEM INCLUDING SIL' SO WHY WOULD I TARGET YOU GUYS... MY DAD OWNS A '51 CHEVY & A '52 CHEVY... WE HAVE BOMBS IN OUR CLUB WIT' NO LIFTS... YOU JUS FISHIN' FOR ANYTHING AT THIS POINT... RELAX AND ENJOY YOUR LOLO & THE LIFESTYLE CUZ THATS WHUT WE DOIN'... EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ON LIL INCLUDING YOU SORRY IF I HURT YOUR FEELINGS BRO SORRY FOR THE CAPS TOO. JUS SAY'N!!! & I LUV LARRY'S CAR TOO EVEN THOUGH HE'S AN ASSHOLE LOL!!! IM SURE (OR HOPE) HE DIDNT TAKE THAT SERIOUSLY... THE ASSHOLE PART ATLEAST... LMAO


I aint Butthurt Bro....Just laughing at it all to be honest but yeah that "REAL" chit is definitely some inside chit yous be talmbout I'm sure :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

But you know I been down with yous guys coming out(No Joto) for yearts....Couldn't wait......No that you guys are out all that Ego is out with it.Which is understandable....But don't down cars that aint a "REAL" Lowrider unless you expecting to get downed.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Now can we get back to basics and Unity and you come buy this damn trim already????:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I aint Butthurt Bro....Just laughing at it all to be honest but yeah that "REAL" chit is definitely some inside chit yous be talmbout I'm sure :scrutinize:


i make fun of the air bag jokes and all that wit the homie noe and cats that can take a joke about it but i really could care less... not my $$$$ gettin spent... didnt think it was a big deal sorry bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Now can we get back to basics and Unity and you come buy this damn trim already????:wow:


i need to before i really piss you off lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> i make fun of the air bag jokes and all that wit the homie noe and cats that can take a joke about it but i really could care less... not my $$$$ gettin spent... didnt think it was a big deal sorry bro!!!


I was just stirring the shit pot bro.....Lol I thought jew would go along wiff it more.....Damn that was short lived.....Lol o'well made for a great start to my day off.....Figured Swipe would be in here to chime in too........Full of fail.....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

NO ROUND 2:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol big jeff would've rode that wave all the way to the 1st show... he really aint sayin shit in here till his car 100% done i guess...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol big jeff would've rode that wave all the way to the 1st show... he really aint sayin shit in here till his car 100% done i guess...


I know he would've lmao.....I always wanted to see him and Swiph go at it.....I'm sure their view are different and I figured that might ressurect this topic....But Jeff gone and Swiph aint on as much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I am an asshole sometimes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hug it out lol!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I DONT LIKE BAGS ON TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ROUND 2 BEGIN!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I am an asshole sometimes


Your an asshole most of the Time....Sometimes just a scrotum


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I DONT LIKE BAGS ON TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ROUND 2 BEGIN!!!


Me either.....That's why my next ride will most likely be a 30's or 40's Chevy with a 3" tuck just pissing people off....Like Speedy's Bomb that fawker was siiick


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You know what's bad is the chit the Ratrod fawkers say about lowriding....Mofos:guns:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fes ....What's nupn wit dat last Roll'n mayne?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You know what's bad is the chit the Ratrod fawkers say about lowriding....Mofos:guns:


They jus mad they car rusty


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I heard fools callk my Leafing "Fire Truck Tape" Flakes "Glitter" and a chit load more


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Man I heard fools callk my Leafing "Fire Truck Tape" Flakes "Glitter" and a chit load more


:guns:busta cap in they ass haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> :guns:busta cap in they ass haha


lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Man I heard fools callk my Leafing "Fire Truck Tape" Flakes "Glitter" and a chit load more


i gots the glitter game going for me at least:happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> i gots the glitter game going for me at least:happysad:


And I has the Fire Tape Turd


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> And I has the Fire Tape Turd


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> And when u guys say traditional car what are you guys referring to??? Traditional to lowriding or traditional as in classic car?? I haven't seen very many car clubs that have only traditional cars in them and all of the clubs in soco have g bodies or big bodies in their club I can't think of one that don't......


None here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn......I leave to take a shit and miss all the good stuff....


Haha....glad it wasn't you Fes riding dirty in the bus


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Your an asshole most of the Time....Sometimes just a scrotum


U call me that cuz I fight wirh u the most why u ask cuz aint nobody as big if an attention whore like u I kno if I post a pic of my ride your ride pic is coming next lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I know he would've lmao.....I always wanted to see him and Swiph go at it.....I'm sure their view are different and I figured that might ressurect this topic....But Jeff gone and Swiph aint on as much


that would be a good one!!! bring them both out of retirement!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> i gots the glitter game going for me at least:happysad:


glitter's cute!!! no ****!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U call me that cuz I fight wirh u the most why u ask cuz aint nobody as big if an attention whore like u I kno if I post a pic of my ride your ride pic is coming next lol


Wooow!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U call me that cuz I fight wirh u the most why u ask cuz aint nobody as big if an attention whore like u I kno if I post a pic of my ride your ride pic is coming next lol


Lol.......always Second in line to you my friend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Damn......I leave to take a shit and miss all the good stuff....
> 
> 
> Haha....glad it wasn't you Fes riding dirty in the bus


talk about the fastest way to get fired!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I honestly regret being drug into everybodies bullshit and I mean all of it. I don't feel I'm really this guy on the internet if you know me in person and I feel everybody is different in person and it would be nice to see all them real life guys here on the internet. I get tired of hearing the bragging and boasting then I feel like I need to comment when really I don't need to. Lets not let this booshit get in the way and really we need to encourage the young riders or there will be nobody in lowrider cuz of us. The end that is my family matters moment for the day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I honestly regret being drug into everybodies bullshit and I mean all of it. I don't feel I'm really this guy on the internet if you know me in person and I feel everybody is different in person and it would be nice to see all them real life guys here on the internet. I get tired of hearing the bragging and boasting then I feel like I need to comment when really I don't need to. Lets not let this booshit get in the way and really we need to encourage the young riders or there will be nobody in lowrider cuz of us. The end that is my family matters moment for the day


lol!!! I feel you on that cuz I get along wit' all you guys great in person!!! except CEEZ can't stand that **** clown!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I honestly regret being drug into everybodies bullshit and I mean all of it. I don't feel I'm really this guy on the internet if you know me in person and I feel everybody is different in person and it would be nice to see all them real life guys here on the internet. I get tired of hearing the bragging and boasting then I feel like I need to comment when really I don't need to. Lets not let this booshit get in the way and really we need to encourage the young riders or there will be nobody in lowrider cuz of us. The end that is my family matters moment for the day


Get the funk outta here with that sentimental chit.....Everybody knows this is the interwebs and nobody is like this in person....All the people that talk crap to eachover are the bestest of friends in real life...........What da hell you sippin on Larry.....And yous the biggest shit talker of all....To say you got bullied into it?:facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I never said bullied at all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I never said bullied at all


I know but seemed like you insinuated it.[h=3][/h]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not at all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

O


MOSTHATED CC said:


> not at all


OK OK I quits being an asshole for the day....How are you my friend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And I shall restrain from being an attention whore in your honor. :sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I am doing ok waiting for work and u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I am doing ok waiting for work and u


Fine myself.Just got home from my errands and getting ready for nap Time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nap time thats what I need lol but I never sleep


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fine myself.Just got home from my errands and getting ready for nap Time


man you really do have it rough:no:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> glitter's tuff!!! no ****!!!


thx fes:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> man you really do have it rough:no:


You couldn't even imagine.....Gotta pick up the son @330 then go to the grocery store for odds and ends....:facepalm:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> WTF??? TARGETING??? I HANGOUT WIT PLENTY OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS AND TALK TO THEM INCLUDING SIL' SO WHY WOULD I TARGET YOU GUYS... MY DAD OWNS A '51 CHEVY & A '52 CHEVY... WE HAVE BOMBS IN OUR CLUB WIT' NO LIFTS... YOU JUS FISHIN' FOR ANYTHING AT THIS POINT... RELAX AND ENJOY YOUR LOLO & THE LIFESTYLE CUZ THATS WHUT WE DOIN'... EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ON LIL INCLUDING YOU SORRY IF I HURT YOUR FEELINGS BRO SORRY FOR THE CAPS TOO. JUS SAY'N!!! & I LUV LARRY'S CAR TOO EVEN THOUGH HE'S AN ASSHOLE LOL!!! IM SURE (OR HOPE) HE DIDNT TAKE THAT SERIOUSLY... THE ASSHOLE PART ATLEAST... LMAO


Prez and all others....I said i would not clock back in till the start of the new seasons.....*SO IM ASKING HAS THE SEASON STARTED*......ill say it now, next week ,next year...*ON THE WEB AND IN YOUR FACE....U ASK ME MY OPTION AND ILL MAKE MOST FOLKS GO BROKE TRYING TO PROVE ME WRONG OR TO SHUT MY MOUTH*...so let me know if the *season has started so i can join in on this topic *


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol big jeff would've rode that wave all the way to the 1st show... he really aint sayin shit in here till his car 100% done i guess...


LOL WHERE WOULD BE NOW 2ND ROUND FUCKIN WITH ME...ON THE NET AND DAMN SURE IN REAL LIFE AND FUCK MY CAR


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL Jeff


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Anybody know where to get some 72 Crosslaced Spoke with custom spoke color and custom dish with chrome lip 13X7" and 13X5.5" ?*


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I am an asshole sometimes


sometimes shit im an asshole all the time....so much i must be a gay mans ass hole cuz im always lookin for some dickhead to try and roll around in the dirty with....that way the foreplay last longer


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> sometimes shit im an asshole all the time....so much i must be a gay mans ass hole cuz im always lookin for some dickhead to try and roll around in the dirty with....that way the foreplay last longer


lmfao, wat up jeff, big fes , roy and all the homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Anybody know where to get some 72 Crosslaced Spoke with custom spoke color and custom dish with chrome lip 13X7" and 13X5.5" ?*


Only WWK maybe g boyz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Naww jeff u said u werent coming back till cinco


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> lmfao, wat up jeff, big fes , roy and all the homies


What up Big Eric


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Only WWK maybe g boyz


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone got a clean 13x7 rim need it for a spare


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol!!! I feel you on that cuz I get along wit' all you guys great in person!!! except CEEZ can't stand that **** clown!!!


That's not what you were saying when we were playing tummy stix


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I quit fb so I could concentrate my energy on talkin more chit on lil! Only so many hours in the day! :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> I quit fb so I could concentrate my energy on talkin more chit on lil! Only so many hours in the day! :cheesy:


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> thx fes:biggrin:


this guy!!! lol sup josh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> That's not what you were saying when we were playing tummy stix


LMAO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn it sounds like everyone is in some sort of cabin fever having to wait for Summer just around the corner! I know I am not ready but phuck it I want to roll my Lemon with the top down!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Eric


sup brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn it sounds like everyone is in some sort of cabin fever having to wait for Summer just around the corner! I know I am not ready but phuck it I want to roll my Lemon with the top down!


itchin' to get out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& Where's Swiph!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> this guy!!! lol sup josh!!!


what up bro:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's exactly what it is......Can't wait even though I'm not ready either....Gotta scrounge up a few more Pesos for da Turd...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We all culd use more bread Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We all culd use more bread Roy


mayne seems once you think you doing Good Monies just seems to disappear...smdh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup you aint kidding


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Raiderhater719 how is the Arab lands treating yous?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Raiderhater719 how is the Arab lands treating yous?


Man it good you know the deal it winter time over here so we havent had alot of fireworks yet but soon as it heats up these guys will come back out to play.........You gonna pull the engine on the impala???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its winter here also


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really want to but money, time, and place to do it is the case.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its winter here also


:dunno: no way lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> I really want to but money, time, and place to do it is the case.


I feel ya man.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Seen this FB and thought it was Hilarious.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Seen this FB and thought it was Hilarious.....


Looks good man its kustom lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Looks good man its kustom lol


LOL .....Too funny..Had to repost


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :dunno: no way lol


I was just saying cuz u said it was winter over there like it was summer over here lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was just saying cuz u said it was winter over there like it was summer over here lol


lol.....Over here during the winter its like a break time for the taliban they dont come out to play.....but as soon as it starts warming up these guys want grow some big balls and play....Its kind of funny though cause where I am at is smaller then prospect lake not memorial park but the lake lol so they test us all the time then out of nowhere and apache or kiowa will bast the fuck out of these guys......GAME OVER


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!! if it was only that easy to get a plaque!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> lol.....Over here during the winter its like a break time for the taliban they dont come out to play.....but as soon as it starts warming up these guys want grow some big balls and play....Its kind of funny though cause where I am at is smaller then prospect lake not memorial park but the lake lol so they test us all the time then out of nowhere and apache or kiowa will bast the fuck out of these guys......GAME OVER


lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Looks good man its kustom lol


Is that all it takes ricky?? Then why the hell am i saving all kinda my drinking money for chiny parts!?! U no i got a problem and shit hahaha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> plenty of bitchassness over there too but wit alot more pics!!!


Only thing better is u see a fine girl like every 10 mins lol but yes too much bitchassness on fb


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Only thing better is u see a fine girl like every 10 mins lol but yes too much bitchassness on fb


lol true!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Well maybe every 3 mins!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

early morning bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is that easy to get plaqued all you have to do is buy one off ebay!!! LOL!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> It is that easy to get plaqued all you have to do is buy one off ebay!!! LOL!


:sprint:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> It is that easy to get plaqued all you have to do is buy one off ebay!!! LOL!


Lol!!!!!! Those is fighting words damn what roy has to say hes an ass hole anyways




(Round 3)


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...Well maybe every 3 mins!!!


Yes fb has some bad ass bitches but i hear everyone switching to instgram (its like twitter wit pics)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol!!!!!! Those is fighting words damn what roy has to say hes an ass hole anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why I gotta be the hole of an Ass? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> It is that easy to get plaqued all you have to do is buy one off ebay!!! LOL!


I wish a ***** would out here!!! I guarantee it be in my hands as soon as they put it in their car!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Yes fb has some bad ass bitches but i hear everyone switching to instgram (its like twitter wit pics)


instagram and FB the same shit ain't it? different sign in and all but the same company, right?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What do you guys think about two of these in my monte all chromed out?? I'm going for full show I just want a lay and play set up....I know big m said that you can't use regular cylinders with these he said the fat sticks I think.....:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I wish a ***** would out here!!! I guarantee it be in my hands as soon as they put it in their car!!! lol!!!


:guns: :sprint:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like a challenge Fes lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Under extreme examination and a persistent motivational drive that has fallen short of acceptance,I have decided to introduce the "Tip Da Turd" Foundation."Tip Da Turd" was formulated for the sole purpose of the progression and restoration of the automobile known as "Da Turd".Myself as CEO of "Tip Da Turd" Foundation has established a fundamental monetary supply source for your contributions to this established Foundation.To help in the progression on the above stated vehicle please forward monetary donations via paypal @ [email protected] .Thank you for your continued support and future contributions.... CEO and Founder , Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> What do you guys think about two of these in my monte all chromed out?? I'm going for full show I just want a lay and play set up....I know big m said that you can't use regular cylinders with these he said the fat sticks I think.....:dunno:


I would do those on an older car, jus my opinion brother!!! them pumps are ridiculously sick!!! honestly they would look good regardless though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Sounds like a challenge Fes lol!


they wouldn't be dealing wit' me...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> What do you guys think about two of these in my monte all chromed out?? I'm going for full show I just want a lay and play set up....I know big m said that you can't use regular cylinders with these he said the fat sticks I think.....:dunno:


They look really Good but I'm wondering how performance is with the tank detached from the Pumphead. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think those plaques come wit a "Buyer Beware" notification as well.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ha ha ha that would be sight to see Fes!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Under extreme examination and a persistent motivational drive that has fallen short of acceptance,I have decided to introduce the "Tip Da Turd" Foundation."Tip Da Turd" was formulated for the sole purpose of the progression and restoration of the automobile known as "Da Turd".Myself as CEO of "Tip Da Turd" Foundation has established a fundamental monetary supply source for your contributions to this established Foundation.To help in the progression on the above stated vehicle please forward monetary donations via paypal @ [email protected] .Thank you for your continued support and future contributions.... CEO and Founder , Roy


That was really deep lol....do u take food stamps or IOU's??? Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> That was really deep lol....do u take food stamps or IOU's??? Lol


Any contributions will be a fundamental asset and be invitingly welcomed.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I think those plaques come wit a "Buyer Beware" notification as well.


they need to no matter from whut club not jus mines...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They look really Good but I'm wondering how performance is with the tank detached from the Pumphead. :dunno:


I think that's why he was talking about they had to have different cylinders cause they worked on mor of volume compared to most pumps that work on pressure.....I just want something to stand out I already got the undies done and on the way the interior 90 percent done but I jus want my trunk to stand out and I don't want to go with the normal beauty boards and bmh setup ya know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They look really Good but I'm wondering how performance is with the tank detached from the Pumphead. :dunno:


there definitely lay & play... definitely more for the looks


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I think those plaques come wit a "Buyer Beware" notification as well.


Hahahahah!! Idk who the hell would buy one anyways unless u already a plaqued member in that club just my 2 cents


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I think that's why he was talking about they had to have different cylinders cause they worked on mor of volume compared to most pumps that work on pressure.....I just want something to stand out I already got the undies done and on the way the interior 90 percent done but I jus want my trunk to stand out and I don't want to go with the normal beauty boards and bmh setup ya know


I ain't seen no one out here wit those I say go for it!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Why I gotta be the hole of an Ass? :dunno:


Lmao!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I think that's why he was talking about they had to have different cylinders cause they worked on mor of volume compared to most pumps that work on pressure.....I just want something to stand out I already got the undies done and on the way the interior 90 percent done but I jus want my trunk to stand out and I don't want to go with the normal beauty boards and bmh setup ya know


 That trunk with that 4 Pump layout that Nance done is by far one of the best designs I have seen on a 4 pump set up in Colorado...I'd just hardline 4 nice pumps to it and hide all the wiring if it was up to me....ijs


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I ain't seen no one out here wit those I say go for it!!!


Me either and plus ur a rebal rick u do what u want


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Hahahahah!! Idk who the hell would buy one anyways unless u already a plaqued member in that club just my 2 cents


A lot of people collect them and hang them in their garages and such.I have only heard of one dumbass putting one in his car and rocking it and he was a former member and got checked real quick .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Me either and plus ur a rebal rick u do what u want


LMAO!!! put those pumps in the caprice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> A lot of people collect them and hang them in their garages and such.I have only heard of one dumbass putting one in his car and rocking it and he was a former member and got checked real quick .


thats whut im sayin' if you bought it the safest place for it would be in your household!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

gotta go but keep the pages moving faM!!! and seen Swiph this morning at 16th st. mall bullshittin' LMAO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! put those pumps in the caprice!!!


It will still get higher than kush lol...round 4


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> A lot of people collect them and hang them in their garages and such.I have only heard of one dumbass putting one in his car and rocking it and he was a former member and got checked real quick .


But i don't see any value in it other then personal vlaue is what im sayin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> It will still get higher than kush lol...round 4


LMAO!!! wit all that weight and two pistons it still didn't do it!!! When it was in Cali "Just Like Dope" in Colorado "barely a cigarrette" jus' say'n let the games begin!!! LMAO Ricky im fucken wit you and you started it anyways!!! my disclaimer in advance!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> It will still get higher than kush lol...round 4


Man i was just bout to say that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsdown:^^^^^


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> But i don't see any value in it other then personal vlaue is what im sayin


That is all there is...Kinda like Rich White Folk collecting art pieces.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is any of these gonna be put together or are we gonna have to come out with an under construction category for all these hoppers?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

(Round 5) :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That is all there is...Kinda like Rich White Folk collecting art pieces.


So u buyin plaques now roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Is any of these gonna be put together or are we gonna have to come out with an under construction category for all these hoppers?


mines is a weekend away lol I EVEN HAVE WINDOWS NOW!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> (Round 5) :naughty: :sprint:


Lol now im really gone!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> mines is a weekend away lol I EVEN HAVE WINDOWS NOW!!!


true story i seen it wit glass in it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So u buyin plaques now roy?


Chit....It's hard enough just maintaining one nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> mines is a weekend away lol I EVEN HAVE WINDOWS NOW!!!


 :thumbsup: I had to throw it out there :biggrin: Not just you .....Almost all the hoppers here in Colo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

But do it ride good


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! wit all that weight and two pistons it still didn't do it!!! When it was in Cali "Just Like Dope" in Colorado "barely a cigarrette" jus' say'n let the games begin!!! LMAO Ricky im fucken wit you and you started it anyways!!! my disclaimer in advance!!!


Bwahahaha you got lucky last year that was old batts old pump heads old motors.....this a new year....but Los ain't put now work into it so with that being said I don't its gonna be at many shows lol.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> But do it ride good


Do it leak oil? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> true story i seen it wit glass in it


Man U spending a lot of time with fes and Julian you sure you roll RUTHLESS.....lol :buttkick:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup: I had to throw it out there :biggrin: Not just you .....Almost all the hoppers here in Colo


 We trying there never was a lot of hoppers here and last year it just blew up I'm happy though one step at a time.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> We trying there never was a lot of hoppers here and last year it just blew up I'm happy though one step at a time.....


I hear ya.It's great to see nowadays....You doing it...Big Ups....Chit us Good Timers aint even got a hopper...When GT is known to HOP.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Seen this FB and thought it was Hilarious.....


hard to maintain in what club?:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hoppers are okay if you got cash to spend I only got green for one ride so it's gotta be streetable


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man U spending a lot of time with fes and Julian you sure you roll RUTHLESS.....lol :buttkick:


cuz no one in our club likes me but you 

Lmao!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Bwahahaha you got lucky last year that was old batts old pump heads old motors.....this a new year....but Los ain't put now work into it so with that being said I don't its gonna be at many shows lol.....


whatjewtalkinboutwillis?!!? We gonna be breaking off fes real quick he might only need a weekend but its eazy when all u gotta change is some seals


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I hear ya.It's great to see nowadays....You doing it...Big Ups....Chit us Good Timers aint even got a hopper...When GT is known to HOP.


I thought Julian had the truck it hits GOOD


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> cuz no one in our club likes me but you Lmao!!


 We all love you.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I thought Julian had the truck it hits GOOD


It's being sold and I don't think we are allowed to have trucks reppin GT as Hoppers.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> We all love you.....


No **** or a lil ****?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's being sold and I don't think we are allowed to have trucks reppin GT as Hoppers.


That sucks well hope it stays in colorado at least


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> No **** or a lil ****?


All ****.....but according to ceez it's not **** if are balls don't touch.....:werd: lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> That sucks well hope it stays in colorado at least


I belive it is i think he already has a serious buyer at least thats what he was sayin over a 12 pack and some grey goose


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I belive it is i think he already has a serious buyer at least thats what he was sayin over a 12 pack and some grey goose


:roflmao:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hoppers are okay if you got cash to spend I only got green for one ride so it's gotta be streetable


i drive my hopper everywhere so i agree with u should be streetable there are cars that get more inches but when u talk about driveing looks good and hits bumper to me theres no one in Colorado that can get with me there is my contribution to the shit talking this week round 6 motherfuckers lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> i drive my hopper everywhere so i agree with u should be streetable there are cars that get more inches but when u talk about driveing looks good and hits bumper to me theres no one in Colorado that can get with me there is my contribution to the shit talking this week round 6 motherfuckers lol


 I heard Dat :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> i drive my hopper everywhere so i agree with u should be streetable there are cars that get more inches but when u talk about driveing looks good and hits bumper to me theres no one in Colorado that can get with me there is my contribution to the shit talking this week round 6 motherfuckers lol


im coming after you mike!!! wont hop against you but on everything else!!! lol!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> im coming after you mike!!! wont hop against you but on everything else!!! lol!!!


i no u are iam talking about everyone else we on the same team!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> i no u are iam talking about everyone else we on the same team!!


yessur jus friendly braggin' rights on looks & driveability lol!!! i wanna see the other beast you been hiding though...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Bwahahaha you got lucky last year that was old batts old pump heads old motors.....this a new year....but Los ain't put now work into it so with that being said I don't its gonna be at many shows lol.....


lol i dont wanna hear this shit after this year... or pjay i want my money back lol sorry pjay!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

It hop high and ride on the street, but do it ride low like a LOWRIDER??? Round....7:dunno: Go!! :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> But do it ride good


it drives, i dont know about it ridin' good though lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> it drives, i dont know about it ridin' good though lol!!!


I just said that cuz that stupid Ice cream paintjob song lol it felt like the right thing to do lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> It hop high and ride on the street, but do it ride low like a LOWRIDER??? Round....7:dunno: Go!! :wow:


i've seen plenty of regular lowriders that dont hop, that are barely lower than a regular car so... i cant say shit about that


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> i've seen plenty of regular lowriders that dont hop, that are barely lower than a regular car so... i cant say shit about that


:werd: i learned hydros at Fino's shop from thomas and seen many cars with 2 pump 4-6 batteries leave the shop lookin like they stock on some 13s. Thats wut they wanted... :facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My elco wasn't low but I drove it alot and didn't want to be stranded anywhere or scraping my gold a arms on the street either


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My elco wasn't low but I drove it alot and didn't want to be stranded anywhere or scraping my gold a arms on the street either


"stranded" is wut I heard alot. I respect that you would cruise somethin like that and other people like Trino with cherry 64 and and a hand full of others with that clean of a car underneath but when you dont have anything to scratch, screwup etc put that bish on the ground or close to it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I drove to pueblo and on a sunday my front hose busted and I would have been fucked if I didn't have it the way it was


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just said that cuz that stupid Ice cream paintjob song lol it felt like the right thing to do lol


lol never seems to amaze me all the music you listen to sometimes!!! lol!!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

My car is barley lower then stock height and for that reason i took my switches out to switch it up but can still drive wherever i want i aint gonna miss a chance to cruise. All cuz of a hose or motor or fitting fuck that


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

if you drive your ride and are out in the middle of no where is one thing to keep it driveable. But if you are in the middle of the city with a car that doesnt even represent a LOWrider that is a lame excuse. Its a sad sad time when mini trucks and even some street rods and 'fast and furious cars" are LOWER than LOWriders....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That's why Jew keep 2X4 blocks handy...So if something happens Jew shove em in the springs


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's why Jew keep 2X4 blocks handy...So if something happens Jew shove em in the springs


thats some straight lowriding chit! :yes: Keep yo ass with a spare, jack and some 2x4 blocks


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> It hop high and ride on the street, but do it ride low like a LOWRIDER??? Round....7:dunno: Go!! :wow:[/QUOTE
> does a bear shit in the woods of course it rides low like a lowrider


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

drove it to every show last year broke people off and drove home did the havana cruise and hopped video to prove


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! thats whut the fuck im talking bout!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good family?!?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice to see u mike.....so we havin a meeting of the minds about lowriders and shit.... 12 and final round...shut the fuck up about what was done when u was 18 22 25 who give a shit about what happen and what u drove in the fuckin early to mid 90s....if u got somethin now do what u want to money or no money built or bought...bring your shit out so folks can say shit to your face keep your pics to your fuckinself and stop with all the hiddin shit in your posts...I'm going to be very real at the first show....so real I'm not even wearing a club shirt so u can feal free to do the same and if I hurt your feelins or u hurt mine welleveryone will know what's up......roy u talk the most shit on here and from lookin at your car I can tell that shit ain't cheap so change the fuckin topic guys or build buy or upgrade your shit or go to face book...ding ding I think this match is over


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Spoken from the true shit talker himself lol but i dont care we all got out opinions and mine is the only one that matters to me im keep my car how high it is might be a lame excuse but i woulf rather ride wit homies or girls in the back seat then some blocks and a jack thats for u married folkes and jeff what u mean when i was 18 22 25? Lol im 19 beem driving the same car since last year 1st lowrider ive ever had and since idk anyone my age wit paint rims and juice i think im dpin ok


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Nice to see u mike.....so we havin a meeting of the minds about lowriders and shit.... 12 and final round...shut the fuck up about what was done when u was 18 22 25 who give a shit about what happen and what u drove in the fuckin early to mid 90s....if u got somethin now do what u want to money or no money built or bought...bring your shit out so folks can say shit to your face keep your pics to your fuckinself and stop with all the hiddin shit in your posts...I'm going to be very real at the first show....so real I'm not even wearing a club shirt so u can feal free to do the same and if I hurt your feelins or u hurt mine welleveryone will know what's up......roy u talk the most shit on here and from lookin at your car I can tell that shit ain't cheap so change the fuckin topic guys or build buy or upgrade your shit or go to face book...ding ding I think this match is over


Message approved by none other then....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Not only that i use my switches and if u no me u no i ain't lying and my cars a daily dont got time to be fixing broken shit all the time so my car has to be drivable ive took my car to D town and pueblo multiple times when it was juiced and working right and when it wasnt but as for u guys who act scary wit the switch ya more power to u lay frame brotha i would if i could it all goes back to a matter of opinion best believe when i get an impala it will be a LOWrider


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Los keep doin' you... my 2 cents your car sits as low as it needs if thats how you fucken like it lol!!! no matter where the fuck you live!!!

...& you jus drove yo car to my house this weekend so i know whut the fuck you talkin about!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& Im about to kickback & enjoy the show now...

GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...& Im about to kickback & enjoy the show now...
> 
> GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> ...& Im about to kickback & enjoy the show now...
> 
> GOOD MORNING COLORADO!!!


Man that rollin came out form the show yet??? I been waiting I know you said it was supposed to come out soon


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody got randy's number?? I need the complete interior on my wifes Linc done she went a got a quote from the shop on circle and bijou behind the dunkin donuts they said 2800......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Message approved by none other then....


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man that rollin came out form the show yet??? I been waiting I know you said it was supposed to come out soon


Nah he seems to be slackin'...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats the weather like in springs


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Its Speedo weather!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its goin down kansas Right now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its goin down kansas Right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im being serious ceez lol whats it like in springs?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im being serious ceez lol whats it like in springs?


SoCo always gets it the worst. Ive been trying to check the news for totals but havent seen anything for the springs yet. Furthest south I am seeing is 4 inches in Castle Rock but its still snowing. Expecting 6-8 inches in that area.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I was lookin it up too but nada


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

How long you out in Kansas for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im stuck here I was supposed to be home already


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...that sucks...hopefully you get home soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I been here since tuesday


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't u just love the snow? As for me, I'm ready for spring


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anybody got randy's number?? I need the complete interior on my wifes Linc done she went a got a quote from the shop on circle and bijou behind the dunkin donuts they said 2800......


719-646-6631


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Don't u just love the snow? As for me, I'm ready for spring


I hate the winter they took me off the train and back in the motel


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> 719-646-6631


Hit him up for me los please and ask him how much to get the COMPLETE interior on the Linc and PM me what he says thanks man....:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hit him up for me los please and ask him how much to get the COMPLETE interior on the Linc and PM me what he says thanks man....:thumbsup:


Fashooo i got u


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Springs is fucked up!!! lol no official #'s though!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I wish a ***** would out here!!! I guarantee it be in my hands as soon as they put it in their car!!! lol!!!


As long as it goes in your hands and not the window of an RTD


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> gotta go but keep the pages moving faM!!! and seen Swiph this morning at 16th st. mall bullshittin' LMAO!!!


***** I wasnt bullshittin I was headed to the Korean SweatShop:angry:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the snow!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank GOODness for da Rubicon.Coming home from WTW was crazy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Think they said 7.3" was the Offical number here,got a lil more up North where I stay


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya it was crazy up by stetson hills i had to go get my mom from her friends house


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> As long as it goes in your hands and not the window of an RTD


LMAO!!! whut you know about RTD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> ***** I want bullshittin I was headed to the Korean SweatShop:angry:


im headin' over that way right now!!!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

lets see if any of my southern friends would like to come out and have a good day with the kids.the invite is out there hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

i started shoveling this morning then i said fuck that my driveways too damn long:happysad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! whut you know about RTD!!!:thumbsup:


I use to not know shit but now I'm a pRO :tears:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 610416
> View attachment 610417
> i started shoveling this morning then i said fuck that my driveways too damn long:happysad:


LOL...I was thinking bout that driveway while plowing mines....Pobrecito


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I use to live on the RTD in LA ...from CPT to the Harbor every day...Seen some chit on those buses


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I use to live on the RTD in LA ...from CPT to the Harbor every day...*Seen some chit on those buses*



:dunno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gang rapes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 610416
> View attachment 610417
> i started shoveling this morning then i said fuck that my driveways too damn long:happysad:


Feel ya on that no joto. Mine is long as hell and to add to it its old concrete with cracks and pot holes that catch the damn shovel. If Im not careful the handle will slam my balls.
hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> I use to not know shit but now I'm a pRO :tears:


lol funny but not at the same time!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I use to live on the RTD in LA ...from CPT to the Harbor every day...Seen some chit on those buses


yeah my homie Bigg Sean was tellin' me there is RTD out in LA!!! I only rode the bus & trolley in San Diego so I never knew...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 610412
> lets see if any of my southern friends would like to come out and have a good day with the kids.the invite is out there hope to see you guys there.


as long as everyone is welcomed lil' buddy!!! lol jus play'n john!!! i'll round some folks up to go up there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> as long as everyone is welcomed lil' buddy!!! lol jus play'n john!!! i'll round some folks up to go up there!!!


nevermind daaamn im gonna be in L.A. that weekend!!! i'll still try to get some folks out there... i just looked at the date sorry...


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> nevermind daaamn im gonna be in L.A. that weekend!!! i'll still try to get some folks out there... i just looked at the date sorry...


Whats up fezz .....did u forget bout me


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> as long as everyone is welcomed lil' buddy!!! lol jus play'n john!!! i'll round some folks up to go up there!!!


that some funny shit fes.....or is it.....lol thank you bro its always a good time.


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> as long as everyone is welcomed lil' buddy!!! lol jus play'n john!!! i'll round some folks up to go up there!!!





bighomie68 said:


> that some funny shit fes.....or is it.....lol thank you bro its always a good time.


Dont trip i got the invite should be able to make it:ninja:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> Whats up fezz .....did u forget bout me


nah big homie im on it... did forget for a hot minute though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> that some funny shit fes.....or is it.....lol thank you bro its always a good time.


lol sorry couldnt help myself...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol funny but not at the same time!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone got a extra 6 hole switch plate layin around they wana sell


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a extra 6 hole switch plate layin around they wana sell


I think Chuck can spare some


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> anyone got a extra 6 hole switch plate layin around they wana sell


Theys have a bad ass engraved Gold and Chrome one on ebay :biggrin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Bi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1e517291&vxp=mtr But hit up Karz Icon on FB to get it faster


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Theys have a bad ass engraved Gold and Chrome one on ebay :biggrin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Bi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1e517291&vxp=mtr But hit up Karz Icon on FB to get it faster


Damn....that one is nice on epay...ebay


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Theys have a bad ass engraved Gold and Chrome one on ebay :biggrin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Bi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1e517291&vxp=mtr But hit up Karz Icon on FB to get it faster


Santiago at Karz Icon is the man hit him up....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Theys have a bad ass engraved Gold and Chrome one on ebay :biggrin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Bi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1e517291&vxp=mtr But hit up Karz Icon on FB to get it faster


damn that's bad ass ill hit em uo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> damn that's bad ass ill hit em uo


would match that plaque too


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> would match that plaque too


that's what im goin for cant wait


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> would match that plaque too


Fuckers tight but half the price of that matching plaque idk bout all that lol guess u good timers got money so aint no thang


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up co hows things for everyone


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SWIPH said:


>


:shocked: its true ! The BIG HOMIE is back !!!

Hit a lil homie up gawddamnit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up co hows things for everyone


:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :shocked: its true ! The BIG HOMIE is back !!!
> 
> Hit a lil homie up gawddamnit


What up Big Homie!!!!!!!! I'm finally home 
It's gonna be a little while before I'm building somethin- gotta get some things goin to make it happen.
So you got some time before you are dealin wit late night PM's and phone calls


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Colorado! What's good people? I am so glad it's finally Friday!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good Morning Colorado! What's good people? I am so glad it's finally Friday!


Happy Friday home slice on the pizza tip.....just found out I have to work all weekend.....:banghead: 

Sometimes I phukin hate my job....but glad I am getting a pay check.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im gonna be home in 20 minutes and I'll be back to work in 10 hours


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im gonna be home in 20 minutes and I'll be back to work in 10 hours


That sucks. Its my Friday so I'm good.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Happy Friday home slice on the pizza tip.....just found out I have to work all weekend.....:banghead:
> 
> Sometimes I phukin hate my job....but glad I am getting a pay check.





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im gonna be home in 20 minutes and I'll be back to work in 10 hours


The price to be a Baller....If you're making money it usually means your robbed of time,and if you are wealthy in spare time it usually means you ain't making money...... I guess only the Filthy rich know what it's like to have both.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


What up Fes- what's good wit ya


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> The price to be a Baller....If you're making money it usually means your robbed of time,and if you are wealthy in spare time it usually means you ain't making money...... I guess only the Filthy rich know what it's like to have both.


So u mean the roys 0__o


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So u mean the roys 0__o


No sir I am just blessed with time.I have just as much monies as the average schmuck,I just choose to spend my every peso on my turd.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Spoken from the true shit talker himself lol but i dont care we all got out opinions and mine is the only one that matters to me im keep my car how high it is might be a lame excuse but i woulf rather ride wit homies or girls in the back seat then some blocks and a jack thats for u married folkes and jeff what u mean when i was 18 22 25? Lol im 19 beem driving the same car since last year 1st lowrider ive ever had and since idk anyone my age wit paint rims and juice i think im dpin ok


Shit los to be more open with my 2 cents....u a 1% when it comes to lowriding more truth is u and ricky when it comes to the "locals" on here. I got mad respect for what y'all do on this page and damn suree your cars.....I ain't rich I pay 2 sets of bills...morgage and rent the utiliteis for both plus taxs....so I know how u fell when the money is a prob....I don't siber bull or bully folks. I just make men stick to what theey say in black in white in person with a jury of my pers.....lmfao so 
If Fess got his song No Worries....shit I got T.I. Trouble Man. I'm sayin do u not me or him to everyone cuz I'm going to do me. Remeber about 18 months ago or so folks was sayn " Chrome bill be for the phone bill"...AND STOP TAKIN SHIT PERSONAL DAMN IT...LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> as long as everyone is welcomed lil' buddy!!! lol jus play'n john!!! i'll round some folks up to go up there!!!


Shit ill go in your absence cuz fuck it now.....with UNITIY like this I don't need fuckin enemys...lol this bitch is popin now to bad some folks don't know the fraz......"If u knock on the devils door long enough someone will answer"
Funny how contrzersy draws a crowd.
I'm goin to call my homie from Broke Don King Productions and see if we can setup another bout....ill see if he can set it up for 6 round match to shortin the WAIT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol You a foo Jeff.I know you busting out with something Bad Ass because your ass been too quite too long.As for me yeah may be a big shit talker but it actually provides motivation for me.I like the challenge of being motivated or even someone talking shit because it lights that fire under my feet that I need to get on the ball and get shit Rollin.Seems the motivation level is gone here in all aspects except for the Majestics now.You guys full of piss and vinegar waiting to show what you got.Imma feed off your energy and take that as a kick in the ass to get myself motivated.....Now proceeds with da chit talking fawker.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Shit los to be more open with my 2 cents....u a 1% when it comes to lowriding more truth is u and ricky when it comes to the "locals" on here. I got mad respect for what y'all do on this page and damn suree your cars.....I ain't rich I pay 2 sets of bills...morgage and rent the utiliteis for both plus taxs....so I know how u fell when the money is a prob....I don't siber bull or bully folks. I just make men stick to what theey say in black in white in person with a jury of my pers.....lmfao so
> If Fess got his song No Worries....shit I got T.I. Trouble Man. I'm sayin do u not me or him to everyone cuz I'm going to do me. Remeber about 18 months ago or so folks was sayn " Chrome bill be for the phone bill"...AND STOP TAKIN SHIT PERSONAL DAMN IT...LMFAO


Appreciate man.....:boink: lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> What up Fes- what's good wit ya


Not shit at work now!!! will be in the garage allday tomorrow gotta get 2 sets of aarms shipped out and knock out my fuckin' frame... sucks working on the cars 1 day a week maybe 2...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jeff spell check that shit asshole!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol You a foo Jeff.I know you busting out with something Bad Ass because your ass been too quite too long.As for me yeah may be a big shit talker but it actually provides motivation for me.I like the challenge of being motivated or even someone talking shit because it lights that fire under my feet that I need to get on the ball and get shit Rollin.Seems the motivation level is gone here in all aspects except for the Majestics now.You guys full of piss and vinegar waiting to show what you got.Imma feed off your energy and take that as a kick in the ass to get myself motivated.....Now proceeds with da chit talking fawker.


lol I dont even feel like im talkin' shit 90% of the time lol... other than the trendsetter comment I' ve just talked about whut we are doin'!!! LMAO!!! & im just speaking for myself!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...jus say'n I get motivated off whut everyone else says pretty much like you Roy!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol You a foo Jeff.I know you busting out with something Bad Ass because your ass been too quite too long.As for me yeah may be a big shit talker but it actually provides motivation for me.I like the challenge of being motivated or even someone talking shit because it lights that fire under my feet that I need to get on the ball and get shit Rollin.Seems the motivation level is gone here in all aspects except for the Majestics now.You guys full of piss and vinegar waiting to show what you got.Imma feed off your energy and take that as a kick in the ass to get myself motivated.....Now proceeds with da chit talking fawker.


I wouldn't say it is a lack of motivation in colorado it's just that people have different priorities and fund levels IMO......there is quite a few people putting in work on their rides including BIG M......the Martinez brothers down here puttin in work....LRR is putting in work.....and honestly I am very happy for colorado.....yea we compete against each other but as a whole I like it.......I like that fes, mike, joesph, BIG X all have hoppers.......it is putting colorado on the map car by car hop by hop......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> What up Big Homie!!!!!!!! I'm finally home
> It's gonna be a little while before I'm building somethin- gotta get some things goin to make it happen.
> So you got some time before you are dealin wit late night PM's and phone calls


:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Shit los to be more open with my 2 cents....u a 1% when it comes to lowriding more truth is u and ricky when it comes to the "locals" on here. I got mad respect for what y'all do on this page and damn suree your cars.....I ain't rich I pay 2 sets of bills...morgage and rent the utiliteis for both plus taxs....so I know how u fell when the money is a prob....I don't siber bull or bully folks. I just make men stick to what theey say in black in white in person with a jury of my pers.....lmfao so
> If Fess got his song No Worries....shit I got T.I. Trouble Man. I'm sayin do u not me or him to everyone cuz I'm going to do me. Remeber about 18 months ago or so folks was sayn " Chrome bill be for the phone bill"...*AND STOP TAKIN SHIT PERSONAL DAMN IT...LMFAO[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :thumbsup: For the record so no one hates me and takes it personal I just like to have a little fun myself and keep the pages movin. No siber bullying here LOL And for the record if its your daily and you are low on funds like most of us I understand not slammin your ride. Just bull chittin...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn LIL got sentimental all of a sudden....This is the place that use to be where yous can bullshit.Nobody should take anything seriously on here because we are totally different in person.This to me is just a place to bullshit to get my fix on Lowriding when I'm not out there actually doing it.......Fawk..It's starting to sound like da Book of Faces on here.:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LIL always been consistent its kinda gettin back to whut it use to be more...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well let's turn it in to a positive.......What's everyone got planned for their rides before the Season hits? Or is everyone keeping it secret?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :roflmao:


You know how we do it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Not shit at work now!!! will be in the garage allday tomorrow gotta get 2 sets of aarms shipped out and knock out my fuckin' frame... sucks working on the cars 1 day a week maybe 2...


Damn hoMie- wish I could get out of here for a bit and take care of that for ya


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol You a foo Jeff.I know you busting out with something Bad Ass because your ass been too quite too long.As for me yeah may be a big shit talker but it actually provides motivation for me.I like the challenge of being motivated or even someone talking shit because it lights that fire under my feet that I need to get on the ball and get shit Rollin.Seems the motivation level is gone here in all aspects except for the Majestics now.You guys full of piss and vinegar waiting to show what you got.Imma feed off your energy and take that as a kick in the ass to get myself motivated.....Now proceeds with da chit talking fawker.


Damn ROy sounds GOOD. I'm hopin al the shit talkin me and you use to do is part of what has helped you go a little bit harder these past 4 years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LIL always been consistent its kinda gettin back to whut it use to be more...


A lot of these guys on here weren't even aROund and ain't got no idea how IT USE TO BE  :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> Damn hoMie- wish I could get out of here for a bit and take care of that for ya


soon enough bro... jus take care of your business for now!!! we'll be workin on these hoppers nightmares soon enough!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> Damn ROy sounds GOOD. I'm hopin al the shit talkin me and you use to do is part of what has helped you go a little bit harder these past 4 years


Yessir....Lol gotta thrive off what you're given


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> A lot of these guys on here weren't even aROund and ain't got no idea how IT USE TO BE  :roflmao:


thats tru and thats why feelings get hurt once in a while... thats how me & you got cool by gettin in a big ass argument here... bet you dont remember that LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> A lot of these guys on here weren't even aROund and ain't got no idea how IT USE TO BE  :roflmao:





fesboogie said:


> thats tru and thats why feelings get hurt once in a while... thats how me & you got cool by gettin in a big ass argument here... bet you dont remember that LMAO!!!


 :yessad:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat up big pres. u all some fools got me rollin over here. :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat up big pres. u all some fools got me rollin over here. :roflmao:


you already know brotha!!! whut you gettin into this weekend?


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

sup big roy. :wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

wat ever bro ready to get out and be me again u heard.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> That sucks. Its my Friday so I'm good.


Whats this friday thing your talkin about?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> sup big roy. :wave:


Not Much Eric just waiting for a lil warm weather so I can start touching up my Turd in the garage....YOu?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> soon enough bro... jus take care of your business for now!!! we'll be workin on these hoppers nightmares soon enough!!!


Don't worry- I'm practicin patience everyday. But when the patience runs out its gonna be on like Honky Kong


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> Don't worry- I'm practicin patience everyday. But when the patience runs out its gonna be on like Honky Kong


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:He said "Honky" Kong


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> wat ever bro ready to get out and be me again u heard.


i hear you!!! let me know when you 100%, we gonna go HAM!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*H*air *A*nd *M*ake-up? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


hoppin clean cars!!! even though i couldnt stand the white frame!!! lol gettin swiph warmed up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> hoppin clean cars!!! even though i couldnt stand the white frame!!! lol gettin swiph warmed up!!!


 Now he's like this again....What up Swiph :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Where you @?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:He said "Honky" Kong


Damn ROy- you forgot bout that-Ive been sayin that for years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> i hear you!!! let me know when you 100%, we gonna go HAM!!!


Trust me- you gonna be the 2nd one to know


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


One of my favorite pix!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> hoppin clean cars!!! even though i couldnt stand the white frame!!! lol gettin swiph warmed up!!!


Don't worry-next frame will be kandied and molded :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> You know how we do it


 holla if theres anything i can help u with....u know i got u !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Now he's like this again....What up Swiph :wave:


I stay Swiph at all times- don't ever need to change up


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats this friday thing your talkin about?


Nothin really. Jus ready for some damn days off. Its been a long week


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> holla if theres anything i can help u with....u know i got u !


Thanks Big Homie... It's gonna be on and hoppin soon enough:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Nothin really. Jus ready for some damn days off. Its been a long week


U dont have to tell me bro but no guaranteed days off for me


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Well let's turn it in to a positive.......What's everyone got planned for their rides before the Season hits? Or is everyone keeping it secret?


I got a new wax I am tring out one panel at a time


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol You a foo Jeff.I know you busting out with something Bad Ass because your ass been too quite too long.As for me yeah may be a big shit talker but it actually provides motivation for me.I like the challenge of being motivated or even someone talking shit because it lights that fire under my feet that I need to get on the ball and get shit Rollin.Seems the motivation level is gone here in all aspects except for the Majestics now.You guys full of piss and vinegar waiting to show what you got.Imma feed off your energy and take that as a kick in the ass to get myself motivated.....Now proceeds with da chit talking fawker.


im the same way got to stir the pot or the shit im cookin will burn up...then what the hell am i going to cook for the wife shit i cant flop or i get no croch...its about the comp and it helps to be motivated buy your peers


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Gentalmen which one of you fuckers got on facebook and told the world that this topic was back meaning.....which asshole told the world that there was blood in the water cuz i see all kinds of sharks these past days and im glad to see you...well read from you...ok ok ok i have it read to me cuz i can read you got me there....LMFAO..IM THE REASON RETARDS HAVE HANDLERS...you just can let use roam free shit gets fuck up that way


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Gentalmen which one of you fuckers got on facebook and told the world that this topic was back meaning.....which asshole told the world that there was blood in the water cuz i see all kinds of sharks these past days and im glad to see you...well read from you...ok ok ok i have it read to me cuz i can read you got me there....LMFAO..IM THE REASON RETARDS HAVE HANDLERS...you just can let use roam free shit gets fuck up that way


If I wasn't learnin how to use this damn Iphone and still had my laptop I'd be goin way hard. I'd have all the vets in here thinkin it was 2009 again:cheesy:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Appreciate man.....:boink: lol


anytime bro u 2 deserve it...but get your damn car fixed so i go back to cheer-leading with an aspect that i may be wrong. It was too easy last year so make me work hard or you going to hear my ass for ever or till you hop that thing and it lands on my big ass head....dont think for a sec i wont be able to talk shit cuz i got a titianm chin,,it will just take longer to figure out what to say...LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

SWIPH said:


> If I wasn't learnin how to use this damn Iphone and still had my laptop I'd be goin way hard. I'd have all the vets in here thinkin it was 2009 again:cheesy:


Damn that sucks.....FOLKS LET GET A CRUISE OR SHOW SO WE CAN GET THIS MAN A LAB TOP AND WIFI FOR A YEAR.....glad you home bro...sucks that this the hardiest part of doin time....PAROLE OFFICERS...I was hard on mine but i think he liked me tho....he had some big boobies tho so it made it easier


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Damn that sucks.....FOLKS LET GET A CRUISE OR SHOW SO WE CAN GET THIS MAN A LAB TOP AND WIFI FOR A YEAR.....glad you home bro...sucks that this the hardiest part of doin time....PAROLE OFFICERS...I was hard on mine but i think he liked me tho....he had some big boobies tho so it made it easier


Damn- I like your style of thinkin hoMie:worship:
You must be hangin out with ROy or somethin 
I'm Gonna get bac on trac soon enough- jus gotta have some patience as all my hoMies keep tellin me.
I mean- I've been on the sidelines for 4 years now so what's another.... Atleast now im a little bit closer to the game.
Hopefully I'll be able to make it to some shows and hops this year and no matter how bad I'm gonna wanna jus grab a switch and put somebody's shit on the bumper I'm jus gonna have to mic bac and watch with my hands in my pockets :nicoderm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What up SWIPH!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good everyone....starting my second job on Monday......no rest for the wicked


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> What up SWIPH!!!


what up mark - what's good wit ya..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

SWIPH said:


> what up mark - what's good wit ya..


Watchin this snow melt


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

More snow to come according to the forecast!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Now he's like this again....What up Swiph :wave:


this shit had me laughin' fo reals!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> this shit had me laughin' fo reals!!!


Do you remember the pix I posted with my Schwinn and the 20 foot sticks of flat stock acROss the bac of it 
That was a hell of a ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> Do you remember the pix I posted with my Schwinn and the 20 foot sticks of flat stock acROss the bac of it
> That was a hell of a ride


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> Do you remember the pix I posted with my Schwinn and the 20 foot sticks of flat stock acROss the bac of it
> That was a hell of a ride


I do remember that shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Kinda quiet tonight... do we need a controversy?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wat up colorado woekin in tha aint no joke but on other hand bought 3 marzochii pump heads 2 9s 1#11 that a great find


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What's good everyone....starting my second job on Monday......no rest for the wicked


U da man


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Kinda quiet tonight... do we need a controversy?


Sounds GOOD


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> More snow to come according to the forecast!


Thats what i've heard coming think it was Sun. night


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> What's good everyone....starting my second job on Monday......no rest for the wicked



:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Kinda quiet tonight... do we need a controversy?


CALMATE lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup ricky & COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup ricky & COLORADO!!!


Chillin like a villina how you doing big fes?? Is BIG M gonna do a show this year er wut??


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> Do you remember the pix I posted with my Schwinn and the 20 foot sticks of flat stock acROss the bac of it
> That was a hell of a ride


 Jew wasn't Bullchiting on that Schwinn...:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn seriously 28 guests


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dat shit cray


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew wasn't Bullchiting on that Schwinn...:biggrin:



I don't bullshit on nothin 
I wish I still had my laptop- I'd post a ton of old pix that we all use to have some GOOD laughs at.
I don't even know how to post pix here on LIL fROm my damn phone- pisses me off :angry:
I don't even know how to copy and paste. LIL is way different for me now..
Post some more pix ROy- I know you are dyin to


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Damn seriously 28 guests


That's how it was for damn near the whole year of 2009 -
This ROom use to be super full!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

SWIPH said:


> That's how it was for damn near the whole year of 2009 -
> This ROom use to be super full!!


did you find a job yet


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> did you find a job yet


I work in a Korean Sweatshop. But oh we'll- jus gotta get some money to get my DL and then ill go work In a weld shop


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What good Colorado? Is it snowing yet?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What good Colorado? Is it snowing yet?


Flurries in Denver. Not much. Slow as fuck In here- what's goin on wit this


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah quiet for sure:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


I don't know how to do it fROm my damn phone. Drivin me fucking crazy!!
I barely know now to use this damn thing. 
Oh we'll- atleast I'm on LIL again


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> I don't know how to do it fROm my damn phone. Drivin me fucking crazy!!
> I barely know now to use this damn thing.
> Oh we'll- atleast I'm on LIL again


Have you tried going to the bottom of the page and clicking the link that say something like view LIL in original format or somechit?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


damm it cant get away from that one thanks roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> damm it cant get away from that one thanks roy


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have you tried going to the bottom of the page and clicking the link that say something like view LIL in original format or somechit?


I'm Already on that. I jus gotta keep fuckin wit it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> I'm Already on that. I jus gotta keep fuckin wit it


I use tinypic on my phone


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pic of my ole 64 thanx Roy!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I use tinypic on my phone


Have you tried just clicking the image icon in the reply bar?Mine works



Crash1964 said:


> Nice pic of my ole 64 thanx Roy!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Back in the office again.....nice pics Roy! Man...snow sucks up north...I stayed in Parker last night and had to drive up to Thornton this morning...crazy wind up North....there goes my plans to paint tomorrow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez, hopefully we will have some better weather next month to complete some of our ride's goals!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have you tried just clicking the image icon in the reply bar?Mine works
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ya but the pic shows up small, on my computer I can enlarge it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez, hopefully we will have some better weather next month to complete some of our ride's goals!


Yea...Im hoping bro...hey...Norman is gonna be in town this week....wanna do dinner on Tuesday with all of us?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tuesday, I don't see why not let me check with the PO. Did he sell the 64 yet?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Tuesday, I don't see why not let me check with the PO. Did he sell the 64 yet?


Nice!! Yea...someone put a deposit down and the remainder should be paid off by tomorrow. So we will have confirmation tomorrow if the Mamba is going to the east coast


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really want to fix up my engine bay any ideas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just looks like it needs to be degreased and maybe painted a lil,possibly a lil chrome.Looks Good overall though


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics I had to hook up my phone to up load them.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really want to pull it paint it, but friends say I should go with a LS1. I want to replace the generator with an alt. pulley kit, new radiator, twin fans, new polished intake, disc brakes, I mean it's a mess under the hood.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on the sale Norman!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I really want to pull it paint it, but friends say I should go with a LS1. I want to replace the generator with an alt. pulley kit, new radiator, twin fans, new polished intake, disc brakes, I mean it's a mess under the hood.


For right now...just clean it up...degrease....hide and clean up the wires....worry about the LS1 engine later...that adds up to a lot of money between the engine...tranny...computer....I have no idea Norman is doing it on that 58...that cat has too much money!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Too much money yet to spend on the Lemon that's for damn sure!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Bomb is that Benny's?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Cars are always a money pit my brother


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is true I guess!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Nice!! Yea...someone put a deposit down and the remainder should be paid off by tomorrow. So we will have confirmation tomorrow if the Mamba is going to the east coast


I jus love the look of this 4! It jus draws me in. The patterns on that black paint are really what does it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> I jus love the look of this 4! It jus draws me in. The patterns on that black paint are really what does it.


Yup.....Norman did a great job on the patterns


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's Bictor trying to get into? http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3613633894.html


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dont know Roy?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Dont know Roy?????


:dunno: Another Raggie going that way?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What's Bictor trying to get into? http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3613633894.html


It says right on the add he's lookin for a harley


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It says right on the add he's lookin for a harley


Makes sense now.I didn't read it. Yous guys letting in Bikes now too?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont kno whats goin on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Pics Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I should post some ole pics I got stashed away!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


That shit has a/c too you'd be racing people on the drag strip whooping there ass all nice n cool lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That shit has a/c too you'd be racing people on the drag strip whooping there ass all nice n cool lol


Yessir,that car aint no joke


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


miss this one had fun with it tho


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics of you ole Pink Monte Richie?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hows the weather around pueblo/springs?I have to go up there in the am.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Hows the weather around pueblo/springs?I have to go up there in the am.


Looks clear now but we just got a winter advisory :dunno:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Roy.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Thanks Roy.


No prob


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics Yosh


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics of you ole Pink Monte Richie?


Who has a pink monte?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

impala63 said:


> Hows the weather around pueblo/springs?I have to go up there in the am.


Main roads r dry blowing snow not really sticking except some side streets


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 611757


I wanna see more pix of this Lincoln...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your ole hot pink red monte we used to roll in Richie?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

SWIPH said:


> I wanna see more pix of this Lincoln...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 611836
> View attachment 611837
> View attachment 611838


 :yes: "Bitch Please" under a lil construction itself this Off-Season


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

My first day at my second job and I get a call saying it's a snow day....this two job stuff is a breeze.....time to blast the heaters in the garage to see if I can get some painting done


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Your ole hot pink red monte we used to roll in Richie?


That was pearl red


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> My first day at my second job and I get a call saying it's a snow day....this two job stuff is a breeze.....time to blast the heaters in the garage to see if I can get some painting done


Jew see that rough looking 66 vert for sale on craigslist?....Like 3500......Jew can probably get that fucker down to 2K and throw dat on yer frame...just throwing it out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> That was pearl red


Pics or it was Flamingo Pink


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pics or it was Flamingo Pink


I heard nipple pink


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew see that rough looking 66 vert for sale on craigslist?....Like 3500......Jew can probably get that fucker down to 2K and throw dat on yer frame...just throwing it out there


I can't afford it but great idea.....I wish I had the spare loot


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I heard nipple pink


:naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude I thought it was pink for real!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

It was fire engine red with monster gold flake on a 78 monte I will try and find a pic that was a total loss


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Was that the wreck with Pinkie? I member now


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Was that the wreck with Pinkie? I member now


Yea with me henry and rob


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah that's right the good ole days homie I didn't see the monte in that pic!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Still looking for one


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Yea with me henry and rob


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Best I could find


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks red to me


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

There she is!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Kewl


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Totally


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dorks!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Groovy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn so boring in here!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 612154


GAY


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GAY


:rofl:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 612154



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 611836
> View attachment 611837
> View attachment 611838


Who owns this- I'm not a huge Lincoln fan- but this fucked is fly!!
Nice lock up to..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 612154


Nuggets !!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up big bad CO???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning Familia...another day of work....time to stack my chips


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

SWIPH said:


> Who owns this- I'm not a huge Lincoln fan- but this fucked is fly!!
> Nice lock up to..


Its the GoodTimes homie big steves car, car is badd i like it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Found these hard to find 60 Tail Lamp Pans(Uppers)......Though I was screwed(No Joto) when my polisher said he didn't wanna do mines(No Joto)







As my fellow Caucasians would say "Super Stoked" :biggrin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much for the rug, Roy? JAJA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> How much for the rug, Roy? JAJA


Free 99


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Morning Familia...another day of work....time to stack my chips


:werd:









:rimshot:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Its the GoodTimes homie big steves car, car is badd i like it


What kind of set ups in it??


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! nice pics!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I could post pics off my phone


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning everyone...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

SWIPH said:


> What kind of set ups in it??


2 pump w/adex to the nose if i remember right, not sure on specifics though.Roy probably knows more of the cars history:dunno:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Morning everyone...


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I has a snow day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


How's the Caddy bro?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> How's the Caddy bro?


Its there...hoping to get back to it this weekend if the weather holds up. And yours?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too Mush ...or no?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too Mush ...or no?


looks good. 13s?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> looks good. 13s?


 Of Course


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Of Course


You have tiger paws on there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> You have tiger paws on there?


Yessir


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir


how you like em? I need some new tread.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> how you like em? I need some new tread.


Live by em.Their tread goes over sidewall so GOOD for 3 Wheelin and Mean Tucks


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Live by em.Their tread goes over sidewall so GOOD for 3 Wheelin and Mean Tucks


that makes sense. I want some of the new 520s but not sure of em yet. Someone said you cant 3-wheel on em?? :dunno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guey too much Roy! LOL!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Anson72 said:


> that makes sense. I want some of the new 520s but not sure of em yet. Someone said you cant 3-wheel on em?? :dunno:


The new ones are 4ply the old ones r 2ply and you three wheel with them but only like 2or3 times before the white wall is the side wall


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Its there...hoping to get back to it this weekend if the weather holds up. And yours?


Trying to work on it when I can...this weather is killing me though, have some parts that I need to paint but its just been way too cold.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

4 sale brand new pre wired make offer


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> View attachment 613109
> 4 sale brand new pre wired make offer


sold


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I wish I could post pics off my phone


 X76!!!!:werd:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

lacwood said:


> 2 pump w/adex to the nose if i remember right, not sure on specifics though.Roy probably knows more of the cars history:dunno:


Damn- does it get it or what? How many batts?
I like this mutha fucka ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> sold



That was quick....hey..I have a 58 I need to sell...wanna sell it for me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

A couple more pics of that TC for ya Swiph


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> Damn- does it get it or what? How many batts?
> I like this mutha fucka ...


Check 5:12 of the video to see the set up on the TC


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Starting back in the day Thrusday just a lil bit early. 








BLVD show in LA


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

More from the BLVD show in LA


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The homie Volos old Caddy....I was getting ready to buy this one but the loan process took too long, it sold just before I got the loan approval and the car went over to Sweden.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> View attachment 613207



:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Out on Whittier BACK in the day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Riding Harleys up PCH...stopping at Neptunes Net








Venice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The homies tat


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Fun night
















Vegas 2010


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ride out to Estes Park
















My BMX Bandit days


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ummm...ok...I guess thats it for now....now back to your previously scheduled program!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice lil link to Norman's feature on his 64.....and article by yours truly....check it out! 

http://lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Mr Ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice lil link to Norman's feature on his 64.....and article by yours truly....check it out!
> 
> http://lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html


Nice pics Cesar!!! don't forget the lil' people when you make it to the top papo!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado! I will try to scan some pics I got from ole colorado, Japan etc!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> The new ones are 4ply the old ones r 2ply and you three wheel with them but only like 2or3 times before the white wall is the side wall


guess not for the monte then...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good pics Ceez!

Javi just email yourself the pics from your phone then save em to your computer, then you can post em.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics ceez keep em coming (little joto) guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Can't wait.........Chrome is gonna bring deez Fawkers out :yes:










Do's dis count as a repost too Larry?....They chromed now breh


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice pics Mr Ceez





fesboogie said:


> Nice pics Cesar!!! don't forget the lil' people when you make it to the top papo!!!





Anson72 said:


> Good pics Ceez!
> 
> Javi just email yourself the pics from your phone then save em to your computer, then you can post em.





raiderhater719 said:


> Good pics ceez keep em coming (little joto) guys



Thanks everyone


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Do's dis count as a repost too Larry?....They chromed now breh



:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No but thats the last time I wanna see that pic LOL they nice bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No but thats the last time I wanna see that pic LOL they nice bro


oh Imma post em when dey on too....Cuz I be DAT attention whore da fellow Club members warned Jew about


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> oh Imma post em when dey on too....Cuz I be DAT attention whore da fellow Club members warned Jew about


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that u are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that u are


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Since we are sharing engraving stories, here is the start of my tail light bezels done by the club brother Jays....looking forward to the finished product and rechrome


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Since we are sharing engraving stories, here is the start of my tail light bezels done by the club brother Jays....looking forward to the finished product and rechrome


:thumbsup: Looking GOOD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit is addictive as fawk I'm already thinking of other things to do and I barely sent off my second batch today......... :Banghead:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Shit is addictive as fawk I'm already thinking of other things to do and I barely sent off my second batch today......... :Banghead:


Yea it is...I have some other parts that are getting engraved right now....but gotta stay on budget...cant have to cars torn down


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yea it is...I have some other parts that are getting engraved right now....but gotta stay on budget...cant have to *cars torn down *


LOl I was thinking that today....My damn car is in pieces right now.I'll be lucky to have it back together by Cinco.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOl I was thinking that today....My damn car is in pieces right now.I'll be lucky to have it back together by Cinco.


I know...my goal is to have the car all done and put back together by April 26th....still have a lot of work ahead of me though...but at least the trunk is ready for the new set up now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn....I liked that trunk too


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn....I liked that trunk too


Time for an update..gotta make this my own


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to do something with my trunk....Looks a lil too plain to me:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I need to do something with my trunk....Looks a lil too plain to me:dunno:


I think your trunk looks nice (no joto)


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I need to do something with my trunk....Looks a lil too plain to me:dunno:


big roy a-arms look GOOD bro making me want to do sum engraving. thanks again for lunch next time it on me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of the goodies for the trunk

























 

Fuck it...Im not keeping secrets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I think your trunk looks nice (no joto)


Just so much chit in it....Hard to make it nice I guess...Thanks Chuck Monies did a great job...I just wanna upgrade a lil



GTColorado said:


> big roy a-arms look GOOD bro making me want to do sum engraving. thanks again for lunch next time it on me


Thanks and no prob on Lunch,great to see you



BigCeez said:


> Some of the goodies for the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....Looking GOOD :naughty:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just so much chit in it....Hard to make it nice I guess...Thanks Chuck Monies did a great job...I just wanna upgrade a lil
> 
> Thanks and no prob on Lunch,great to see you
> 
> Damn....Looking GOOD :naughty:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whos got secrets?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Some of the goodies for the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna be like u when I grow up ceez.....lol..... Looking good man though forreal


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whos got secrets?


Wut up richie rich


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just passing thru........:sprint:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up man when u coming back to u s soil


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whos got secrets?


:roflmao: Ummm...I dont know 



raiderhater719 said:


> I wanna be like u when I grow up ceez.....lol..... Looking good man though forreal


Thank you my brother, really trying to keep up with everyone else.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run: So I hear the Cinco show is gonna be at the Expo :wow:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: So I hear the Cinco show is gonna be at the Expo :wow:


A indoor show for cinco wow


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats the expo? :dunno:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Its a indoor venue on north nevada


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Its a indoor venue on north nevada



Got ya!~


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats tight at least the weather wont stop the show like it has in the past but then that most likely means no hop?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Guess we gotta make an after hop!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard it will be indoor and out...Not 100 yet but close :run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Guess we gotta make an after hop!!


:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up man when u coming back to u s soil


Not until around August.....then probably for good 



BigCeez said:


> :roflmao: Ummm...I dont know
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my brother, really trying to keep up with everyone else.


I just spent today around 4 grand trying to keep up with u ballers lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Not until around August.....then probably for good
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent today around 4 grand trying to keep up with u ballers lol


Dayum Yous guys is Ballerz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Not until around August.....then probably for good
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent today around 4 grand trying to keep up with u ballers lol


DANG 4 stacks....I have a $500 budget this year


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> DANG 4 stacks....I have a $500 budget this year


Dang 500! Im still counting my blessing i ran out of pennies last week lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Dang 500! Im still counting my blessing i ran out of pennies last week lol


Man you working on your car yet???? LOL


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Making that Arab Money dropping 4gs nice!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Making that Arab Money dropping 4gs nice!


:h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Making that Arab Money dropping 4gs nice!


Gotta take them for every penny they got lol....you know in Kuwait because of their oil royalties each child u have u get 1000kd per month which is around 3700 dollars :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Gotta take them for every penny they got lol....you know in Kuwait because of their oil royalties each child u have u get 1000kd per month which is around 3700 dollars :yessad:


Id have a few kids and not work lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Making that Arab Money dropping 4gs nice!


Yessir...Jew guys and your overseas monies.....Hard to even Fathom those type of monies


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Id have a few kids and not work lol


I know I got 5 daughters I would be balling lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man you working on your car yet???? LOL


Not but just got a pump head and motor from black magic and most likely gonna take a trip to D town to get wit ceez on them cylinders then i gotta have matt come weld in some new pump mounts i think im chamge up my set up amd design the rack for 3 pumps only gonna run 2 for now but when i start malin a lil more cash i wanna move to 3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Not but just got a pump head and motor from black magic and most likely gonna take a trip to D town to get wit ceez on them cylinders then i gotta have matt come weld in some new pump mounts i think im chamge up my set up amd design the rack for 3 pumps only gonna run 2 for now but when i start malin a lil more cash i wanna move to 3


Throw that frame under your car already before you bend it to chit


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Not but just got a pump head and motor from black magic and most likely gonna take a trip to D town to get wit ceez on them cylinders then i gotta have matt come weld in some new pump mounts i think im chamge up my set up amd design the rack for 3 pumps only gonna run 2 for now but when i start malin a lil more cash i wanna move to 3


Sounds like u got the ball rolling.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Throw that frame under your car already before you bend it to chit


:yes: knowing the way Los like to drive lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :yes: knowing the way Los like to drive lol


 Yessir....Would suck to put all that monies into it to be driving around a bent ass car shaped like a banana


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya thats what i need to do lots of work thou i need to get another car 1st so i can park it and do work its hard wit it being a daily gotta time limit wit each tear down


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Start on friday should be back together by sunday you have plenty club members los thats part of being club help other members if 3 of us can do u can hmu if u need some help


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I work weekends no bull shit i rarely get a day off if i do its in the middle of the week


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

But if i put the frame on i wanna do it right and paint it leaf it and put chrome suspension so it ends up just being a body swap but money money money lol thats why im workin but between work and college shits tuff for sure


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Shit as it is i dont sleep that good cuz i get off around 10 to 12 at night come home do hw for 2 hrs and pass out wake up go to school eat more hw then back to work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Ah Chit Chapo gots some competition:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Streets aing going nowhere Los,take your time and get that education first and foremost.With education all things are achievable.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya thats what im tryin to do gotta keep my head in it thou its eazy yo get discouraged in college i see people drop out on the daily


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Fuck that los Im dumb but cant be smart and keep it reel at tha same time lol jk bro


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a show for cinco i know its indoor


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Fuck that los Im dumb but cant be smart and keep it reel at tha same time lol jk bro


:happysad: thats what it seems like at times lol but i no it will pay off


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> :happysad: thats what it seems like at times lol but i no it will pay off


It will


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phuck an education just deploy to the Middle East and make that Arab Money!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW COlowRADO?????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> WHAT IT DEW COlowRADO?????


:wave: Sup Big Buma


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

not much roy at the hous wit the boys work'n on some extened skirts for the caddy paint'n lil b's bike


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> not much roy at the hous wit the boys work'n on some extened skirts for the caddy paint'n lil b's bike


Nice


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a show for cinco i know its indoor


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


U ready to meet for Border wars ???????????????


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Phuck an education just deploy to the Middle East and make that Arab Money!


Hey hey lol I got a college edgeamacation 2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

In pueblo


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not me!! LOL! Just messin around foolio! I got College Education too!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Not me!! LOL! Just messin around foolio! I got College Education too!


Yea buddy we some smart mofos lol:h5: :buttkick: lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In pueblo


Too many Sweets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how did you do them blurred pics Roy thats cool?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how did you do them blurred pics Roy thats cool?


They are Izzy's pics from City Wide...I figured yous haven't seen em since yous has a Boookoffacesfobia


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In pueblo


that old man has been rolling around like that for years and he has a bad ass bomb truck, he is like 85 years old and I still see him out there scrubbing his white walls


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Those pics makin MOST HATED look real good!! Nice ones Roy, I havent seen them on FB though...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They are Izzy's pics from City Wide...I figured yous haven't seen em since yous has a Boookoffacesfobia


LoL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Those pics makin MOST HATED look real good!! Nice ones Roy, I havent seen them on FB though...


Most Hated always lookin Good(no ****)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Most Hated always lookin Good(no ****)


:h5:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


thats my old 63 in the back ground. thats was a fun day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Here is a show for cinco i know its indoor



We will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> thats my old 63 in the back ground. thats was a fun day


Thats a nice tre!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Thats a nice tre!


thanks dont got it anymore tho


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> thanks dont got it anymore tho


Looks like you moved on to better with that bomb. That looks clean also!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Looks like you moved on to better with that bomb. That looks clean also!


thanks iv had that 47 for many years. i traded the 63 for my 59 that i got now


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> thanks iv had that 47 for many years. i traded the 63 for my 59 that i got now


That 59 is coming out nice also bro, how much more do you have to finish it?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

perty much all i need is a windshield an og interior kit. its running and driving now just sent my bumpers to chrome to. its not frame off but its cool enough for now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> perty much all i need is a windshield an og interior kit. its running and driving now just sent my bumpers to chrome to. its not frame off but its cool enough for now.


:thumbsup: Nice...cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> :thumbsup: Nice...cant wait to see the finished product!


thanx


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> thanks dont got it anymore tho


whats up bRO hit me up tomorrow if you have time


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bRO hit me up tomorrow if you have time


cool ill try to send those pics of thos visors to u to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Most Hated always lookin Good(no ****)





BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Thanx


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

47bomb said:


> thanks iv had that 47 for many years. i traded the 63 for my 59 that i got now



He said 47, 59 and 63!!!!!!!! Too much monies lol:worship:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What upper CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> He said 47, 59 and 63!!!!!!!! Too much monies lol:worship:


 Co-signed


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bout to throwdown some patterns down wat up colowrado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to throwdown some patterns down wat up colowrado


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to throwdown some patterns down wat up colowrado



:run:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Hope everyone has a great weekend! Suppose to be in the 60's on Sunday!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I didnt check out that place yet Roy Im goin on the 23rd so figured Id ask now though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Hope everyone has a great weekend! *Suppose to be in the 60's on Sunday*!


Damn I want my car together already :banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I didnt check out that place yet Roy Im goin on the 23rd so figured Id ask now though


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics of the ride in pieces Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics of the ride in pieces Roy?


Nosir .Imma let her have her privacy.She dirty too lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Good one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Gorgeous day out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Gorgeous day out


 Salt in the wound :facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I kno I might have to drop the rack and roll lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a few miles on the odometer tonight:yes:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up Toby and the rest of CO:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up Toby and the rest of CO:wave:


Its jam master J


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Salt in the wound :facepalm:


Lol....sorry big dog....I feel your pain....the caddy is in pieces and I can't take her out for a stroll.


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In pueblo


That's MR.Sanchez he's about 87 years old he also has a 53 truck he's a cool old guy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up Toby and the rest of CO:wave:


What's goin on Chris? I'm doing good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Nice ass day today!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> What's goin on Chris? I'm doing good


good to hear bro. I'm doing good also bro just tring to come up like all you ballers here in the CO topic:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning people


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a great week familia


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn its like a ghost town in here lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir! Its very much a big yawn in here today!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

time to do work!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> :sprint:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Yes Sir! Its very much a big yawn in here today!


Lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> :sprint:


Looks good mike


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> time to do work!!! Lol!!!


:thumbsup: wut up big fes


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lookin good mike wat co who is going to az supershow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup: wut up big fes


Jus puttin' in work yesterday... & hopefully I get off work early enough to put in some more work!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Lookin good mike wat co who is going to az supershow


My wifey will be there not sure if she is taking any of my rides or the girls bikes though



fesboogie said:


> Jus puttin' in work yesterday... & hopefully I get off work early enough to put in some more work!!!


:thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon thoug soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Lookin good mike wat co who is going to az supershow


My wifey will be there not sure if she is taking any of my rides or the girls bikes though



fesboogie said:


> Jus puttin' in work yesterday... & hopefully I get off work early enough to put in some more work!!!


:thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon though soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> My wifey will be there not sure if she is taking any of my rides or the girls bikes though
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon though soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......


can't wait to see it done!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

another buMp jus cuz im bored!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> another buMp jus cuz im bored!!!


Come get deez parts if you're that bored


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:shh:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon thoug soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......[/QUOTE]

Damm rick I am falling behind with my L.S if ur putting it down like that


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> :thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon thoug soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......


Damm rick I am falling behind with my L.S if ur putting it down like that[/QUOTE]

Richie rich you ain't falling behind man your leading the way I'm trying to catch up to you big dawg


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Damm rick I am falling behind with my L.S if ur putting it down like that


Richie rich you ain't falling behind man your leading the way I'm trying to catch up to you big dawg[/QUOTE]

If thats what u call leading if u got stuff being fabed I am no where close to that


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup: I wish I could put some work into my rides rides.....soon though soon....I have ALOT of boxes for the monte in the mail or getting fabricated and will be in the mail soon ALOT......


BALLIN!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

JM6386 said:


> BALLIN!


I wish man...Im just trying to catch up to you guys...my time here is getting short I want to get my rides straight before I get home.....You the one joe working on the drop impala lol your the baller :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! What's good this morning? I am so tired of this cold weather shit, really starting to miss Dubai!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! What's good this morning? I am so tired of this cold weather shit, really starting to miss Dubai!



Dubai is pretty tight.....it gets a little to hot there sometimes....I know you been to the York club though.....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

The York lol! Good times!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Come get deez parts if you're that bored


im bored in denver though, not springs... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> im bored in denver though, not springs... lol


LOL....come through jew can have em for $60 I'll take the $20 loss...trying to get this room cleaned out and more funds for my ride to get tatted back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol... if i get off @ noon like i should today i'll hit you up on my way down!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any part for an Ace Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol... if i get off @ noon like i should today i'll hit you up on my way down!!!


Cool hmu



Crash1964 said:


> Any part for an Ace Roy?


No Sir sorry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> WOW


Hahahaha!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool Roy! I just talked to Pat for a bit good to hear from him!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Cool Roy! I just talked to Pat for a bit good to hear from him!


That's cool...Pat's a GOOD guy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Off of work....it's beer thirty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry roy should fo' sho be getting off early tomorrow...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:roflmao:this shit had me laughig i like that song too i was singing along witthe words as i was reading it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> im bored in denver though, not springs... lol


That's cause you ain't seen me in a few days .. Time for some more Chic-fil-a


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? Have to try to finish putting my Lemon back together!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sorry roy should fo' sho be getting off early tomorrow...


No Biggie lmk...I go to WTW @ about 430


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> That's cause you ain't seen me in a few days .. Time for some more Chic-fil-a


always down for some chick-fil-a!!! specially on sundays when they're closed!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No Biggie lmk...I go to WTW @ about 430


I should be down that way by 3pm


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No Biggie lmk...I go to WTW @ about 430


I should be down that way by 3pm, I'll hit you up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

coolio


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What it do CO


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here tonight !


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Yawn in here tonight !


Co-signed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What it do CO


Wud up buttercup happy birthday Mija lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Colorado! I am so glad I don't have to work on Friday!! Whadda it do?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz cumpleanos Los


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> :wave:


When's the top gonna be done foo?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is everyone watching Walking Dead?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> When's the top gonna be done foo?


Very soon cuz


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> Is everyone watching Walking Dead?


My wife likes to watch that show. I watched a couple episodes but couldn't get into it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Is everyone watching Walking Dead?


Its the first season on Thursdays..right?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> always down for some chick-fil-a!!! specially on sundays when they're closed!!! lol!!!


Mutherfuckers on the Mall are closed on Saturday to:tears:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Is everyone watching Walking Dead?


My show is SOA or Dexter......both are badass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Friday....is everyone bracing for the big storm we are supposed to have this weekend?!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> My show is SOA or Dexter......both are badass


 :yes:



BigCeez said:


> Happy Friday....is everyone bracing for the big storm we are supposed to have this weekend?!


 I'm fittin to Barbeque in a few hours


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> My show is SOA or Dexter......both are badass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :yes:
> 
> I'm fittin to Barbeque in a few hours


I will be over later


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I will be over later


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Happy Friday Rockies







*


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys for the bday wishes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Thanks guys for the bday wishes


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy b day Los


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Que pajo papo?!? Right on for helping me out brother...spoke to Big Rich tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?! Hope everyone has a great snowed in weekend!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! Hope everyone has a great snowed in weekend!



Im stuck at work....  :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sunny skies in kansas


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 617336


 puuurty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo papo?!? Right on for helping me out brother...spoke to Big Rich tonight! :thumbsup:


no problem hermano!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Wut up BIG M


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sunny skies in kansas


As well as Afghanistan lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody know where to get a drive shaft with slip yoke and spring chrome?? Big rich said he doesn't do them with the spring in em anyone else??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hit 2,100 such a glorious accomplishment lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anybody know where to get a drive shaft with slip yoke and spring chrome?? Big rich said he doesn't do them with the spring in em anyone else??


Go without the spring its better they make noise when your driving and it looks cleaner


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


 GOOD seeing yous Big M


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderlover719 said:


> Hit 2,100 such a glorious accomplishment lol


 Post whore


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Post whore



Lol says the man with 35,307 posts lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol says the man with 35,307 posts lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Coldrado!!!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Coldrado!!!?



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> Go without the spring its better they make noise when your driving and it looks cleaner



Without the spring the driveshaft will fall out whenever I hit up the back??? Im putting 14's in the back on my monte


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Oooooo weeeeeee


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

raiderhater719 said:


> Oooooo weeeeeee


too much monies big ricky


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Oooooo weeeeeee


:h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GTColorado said:


> too much monies big ricky





BigCeez said:


> :h5:


:fool2: I can't wait to have all of the stuff at my house....it took Santiago about a month and a half just to do my uppers, lowers, center link, tie rods and 5 two tone engraved pendants........ should have the rest finished in a few weeks then it will be in the mail.....but it's worth the wait


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD seeing yous Big M


yessur nice choppen it up wit you as always!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

anybody interested in trading a 63 chrome cowl for a stock one?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> anybody interested in trading a 63 chrome cowl for a stock one?


What condition is the chrome?


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> View attachment 617835


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Oooooo weeeeeee


NICE!!!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Without the spring the driveshaft will fall out whenever I hit up the back??? Im putting 14's in the back on my monte










No spring on this drive shaft i can show you what to do and ill post pics when it comes back chrome!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

was needn a 59 impala windshield any here in colorado? 
thanx


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> View attachment 618041


:|


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mikegDenver said:


> No spring on this drive shaft i can show you what to do and ill post pics when it
> comes back chrome!


Thanks bro haM...I will hit u up when it comes back


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> :fool2: I can't wait to have all of the stuff at my house....it took Santiago about a month and a half just to do my uppers, lowers, center link, tie rods and 5 two tone engraved pendants........ should have the rest finished in a few weeks then it will be in the mail.....but it's worth the wait


How much did it cost for the chrome n molded? If u don't mind me askin. Did u have to give him your parts or did he have some already?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> How much did it cost for the chrome n molded? If u don't mind me askin. Did u have to give him your parts or did he have some already?


I didn't give him a core and I got a package deal for the whole undercarriage but I think he quoted me like 700 molded shipped for the uppers and lowers extended 1 1/2 reenforced and molded.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run: A chit now it's time to catch up to Ricky wit his Overseas Monies :run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Wut up big fes??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :run: A chit now it's time to catch up to Ricky wit his Overseas Monies :run:


LOL I still have along way to go before I can sit down at the table with u guys man.......I just want to represent for my family, RUTHLESS and colorado..... I think I am doing all right with my hopper, my daughters bikes my wife's linc and my monte....but I will never be satisfied.......


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> LOL I still have along way to go before I can sit down at the table with u guys man.......I just want to represent for my family, RUTHLESS and colorado..... I think I am doing all right with my hopper, my daughters bikes my wife's linc and my monte....but I will never be satisfied.......


Wow looks like I need to try and step up my game to catch up to you homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Wow looks like I need to try and step up my game to catch up to you homie


:buttkick: :loco:

Rich my car ain't even 1/4 of the way done man my shit is still primered and I haven't tried starting it in about 4 months.....lets not count my eggs before they hatch lol.....you the champ now man I'm not even a contender


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> I didn't give him a core and I got a package deal for the whole undercarriage but I think he quoted me like 700 molded shipped for the uppers and lowers extended 1 1/2 reenforced and molded.....


that's a good deal. Who's your guy? I need to get mine done too.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> that's a good deal. Who's your guy? I need to get mine done too.


His name is Santiago at karz icon or krazy kutting it's both the Sam place great guy great company only bad thing is they are SUPER busy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up big fes??


stayin' away from the internet drama!!! LMAO but can I get a hop???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

out this month!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> that's a good deal. Who's your guy? I need to get mine done too.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...metal-work-4-all-your-lowrider-needs-108.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> stayin' away from the internet drama!!! LMAO but can I get a hop???


Lol......of course horse car should be back around next week


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Are u gonna be ready fes or should we just get it put back into storage when it comes home



(Round 3049) lol i forgot what we on now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> LOL I still have along way to go before I can sit down at the table with u guys man.......I just want to represent for my family, RUTHLESS and colorado..... I think I am doing all right with my hopper, my daughters bikes my wife's linc and my monte....but I will never be satisfied.......


You doing it...All I has is one car....You have a mini Club in your garage.Big Ups though.Great to see yous guys advancing.And I feel ya on that Never Satisfied thing.....My Downfall :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Are u gonna be ready fes or should we just get it put back into storage when it comes home
> 
> 
> 
> (Round 3049) lol i forgot what we on now


I stay ready Los!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I stay ready Los!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Must be nice :yessad:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You doing it...All I has is one car....You have a mini Club in your garage.Big Ups though.Great to see yous guys advancing.And I feel ya on that Never Satisfied thing.....My Downfall :happysad:


Thanks Roy I just keep of more stuff to do to the monte I have like a thousand things running through my head to do with it....I'm just gonna start buying stuff left and right and see what I can come up with lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I stay ready Los!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You taking ur car to the New Mexico show??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> You taking ur car to the New Mexico show??


probably not... game time decision, Mesa is right after that and im goin to the espanola show later on in the summer...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> probably not... game time decision, Mesa is right after that and im goin to the espanola show later on in the summer...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Stay ready so u dont gotta get ready lol i like it but damn i wanna go to a bunch of out of town shows too but idk if works gonna have it i think im just try for vegas this year and not push my luch too much with the other shows and end up missing out on vegas


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Stay ready so u dont gotta get ready lol i like it but damn i wanna go to a bunch of out of town shows too but idk if works gonna have it i think im just try for vegas this year and not push my luch too much with the other shows and end up missing out on vegas


I will definitely be in Vegas this year I'm booking my flight and hotel next month


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Stay ready so u dont gotta get ready lol i like it but damn i wanna go to a bunch of out of town shows too but idk if works gonna have it i think im just try for vegas this year and not push my luch too much with the other shows and end up missing out on vegas


right right!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to go to Vegas too!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I will hopefully never miss vegas again!!! waaaayyyyy tooooo much fun the last couple years!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> View attachment 618041


:uh::twak::buttkick:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the party aspect of the Vegas Show! Seeing and meeting new riders! The cost of everything is nuts!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...metal-work-4-all-your-lowrider-needs-108.html


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might be just me but I'd rather throw a few stacks at the Turd than party and go to the show in Vegas.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I love the party aspect of the Vegas Show! Seeing and meeting new riders! The cost of everything is nuts!



I thought we were getting a house out there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> Thanks bro :thumbsup:


No prob LMK if you need anything else bro ham


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Might be just me but I'd rather throw a few stacks at the Turd than party and go to the show in Vegas.


I have been out there yet so Im gonna go this year let the wife doll herself up and stuff....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I have been out there yet so Im gonna go this year let the wife doll herself up and stuff....


 That's cool....Don't get me wrong,it's a hell of a show and Time .....Maybe if my ride was in pristine condition I'd think otherwise. You'll definitely have a GOOD TIMES out there.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I wont miss vegas agian I made sure of that its my anniversary weekend lol the wife cant wait either it cool as hell and I dont break the bank doing it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's cool....Don't get me wrong,it's a hell of a show and Time .....Maybe if my ride was in pristine condition I'd think otherwise. You'll definitely have a GOOD TIMES out there.


I aint gonna take my cars or bikes probably.....Just gonna walk around and spend some time with the wifey



65 IMPALA SS said:


> I wont miss vegas agian I made sure of that its my anniversary weekend lol the wife cant wait either it cool as hell and I dont break the bank doing it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

House rental in vegas Ceez?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive just always wanted to go to vegas since i was like 8 lol so this year i can finally do it im not gonna miss the chance


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> House rental in vegas Ceez?


Yezzir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, make it rain on them hoes!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, make it rain on them hoes!


Dat's yous guys getting a house out in Begas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I sees where jew got dat lil Trendsetter thing too Fes :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what you know about this boi


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what you know about this boi


funky lyrics 2 is a bad ass song


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> funky lyrics 2 is a bad ass song


Damn foo, do you sleep? Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Damn foo, do you sleep? Lol


We'll sleep when we're dead ese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We'll sleep when we're dead ese


:yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good people? I hope to get my car together these next couple of days!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good people? I hope to get my car together these next couple of days!


 Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what you know about this boi


Dat be somebody I knows Crew because errbody be tryin to bes like dem I heard.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what you know about this boi


i was gonna post the same thing when trendsetter was brought up.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TOPTHIS said:


> i was gonna post the same thing when trendsetter was brought up.


You snooze you lose hahaha. What's up Hollywood?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> You snooze you lose hahaha. What's up Hollywood?


LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good people? I hope to get my car together these next couple of days!


Let me know about Friday home slice on the pizza tip !


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What chall kno bout dis. Makes me want to cruise my ride lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LOL


Sup Foo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> What chall kno bout dis. Makes me want to cruise my ride lol


I was bumpin that earlier and not much bro just chillin in kansas and u?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The 64 off to the east coast


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> You snooze you lose hahaha. What's up Hollywood?


ur the OG hollywood


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was bumpin that earlier and not much bro just chillin in kansas and u?


Kickin it. Hella tired from work today. Also packing to head to Vegas on Friday :run:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TOPTHIS said:


> ur the OG hollywood


:nono: that's you foo and you knows it lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do Ceez! Come on by if you want I will be here working on the Lemon! I am thinking of ordering some more parts for her tomorrow!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Will do Ceez! Come on by if you want I will be here working on the Lemon! I am thinking of ordering some more parts for her tomorrow!


What are you ordering for your ace bro? I been here in Denver since Sunday... Y'all have some funny weather here :squint:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Will do Ceez! Come on by if you want I will be here working on the Lemon! I am thinking of ordering some more parts for her tomorrow!


Cool...I get out of work at 7am...I will take a couple hour nap and then roll through to help you out. What all are you ordering> 



still HUSTLIN' said:


> What are you ordering for your ace bro? I been here in Denver since Sunday... Y'all have some funny weather here :squint:


Man...you been in town and cant call no one ? :scrutinize:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> :nono: that's you foo and you knows it lol


dont even try it, ur the new and improved hollywood. new cars and vegas trips.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Cool...I get out of work at 7am...I will take a couple hour nap and then roll through to help you out. What all are you ordering>
> 
> 
> 
> Man...you been in town and cant call no one ? :scrutinize:


My bad brotha... I been on a tourist trip  I been to the mint... Museums, shit like that. On Friday we gonna go look at property in Pueblo West area too. We tryna become Coloradoans again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Kickin it. Hella tired from work today. Also packing to head to Vegas on Friday :run:


What u goin to vegas for?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TOPTHIS said:


> dont even try it, ur the new and improved hollywood. new cars and vegas trips.


I'm just tryna be like you foo. No matter what I do tho, I'll never catch up lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u goin to vegas for?


Cristy has to go for work so I'm just gonna tag along. My daughter is going too. Should be fun. All paid for by the casino gas,food & hotel room :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> My bad brotha... I been on a tourist trip  I been to the mint... Museums, shit like that. On Friday we gonna go look at property in Pueblo West area too. We tryna become Coloradoans again


:h5: It will be good to have you guys back...why the move?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> :h5: It will be good to have you guys back...why the move?


Thanks brotha, we wanna be closer to our parents and all our family. We don't have really any fam out in NM...just lots of homies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Thanks brotha, we wanna be closer to our parents and all our family. We don't have really any fam out in NM...just lots of homies



Nice bro....keep us posted on the move. When is your vacation in Denver over?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Cristy has to go for work so I'm just gonna tag along. My daughter is going too. Should be fun. All paid for by the casino gas,food & hotel room :biggrin:


Hell ya


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Thanks brotha, we wanna be closer to our parents and all our family. We don't have really any fam out in NM...just lots of homies


whats up bro my buddy has a house he is getting ready put on the market


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hell ya





RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro my buddy has a house he is getting ready put on the market


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


whats up brotha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up brotha


Hows the 65 doing bro?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Oldie but goodie for you Javi from Anson


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont plan on much lowrider functions but I do plan on attending that kick back Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont plan on much lowrider functions but I do plan on attending that kick back Ceez


:h5: It would be good to see you bro!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont plan on much lowrider functions but I do plan on attending that kick back Ceez





BigCeez said:


> :h5: It would be good to see you bro!



:boink: you guys wanna get a room.....LOL.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool cool about the kick back in Springs! I hope I can make it. I am going to order carpet, and all the old dated trim parts, and been really thinking about some dakota digital gages. I see how it is Ken no call or nothing! I seen the progress on the 60 it looks really nice! Looks like it will be done here soon!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Mr. Kuwait? What's your real name anyway Raiderhater719? How's the desert treating yous?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Mr. Kuwait? What's your real name anyway Raiderhater719? How's the desert treating yous?


Wut up man my name is Ricky I'm in trashcanistan now but it's good real quiet now....them Dakota digital dashes are the way to go...expensive but did steely clean


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lucky yous! I love the middle east lol!! I love the smell, the people, etc...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Lucky yous! I love the middle east lol!! I love the smell, the people, etc...


As many YEARS as I have been here I think I am part middle eastern lol.....it's not bad here in Afghanistan as a civilian I only work from 8-5 with a 1 1/2 hour lunch and I am a inspector at a base about the size a football field so work is scarce all I do reall everyday is watch movies and talk shit lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Wut up ghost?? Haven't see u in a minute lol....when can I get a hop lol


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

Might go to this eat you guys think? Worth the 2hr drive?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up ghost?? Haven't see u in a minute lol....when can I get a hop lol


been tryin' to be drama free!!! LMAO!!! But whenever you ready LMK!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

barrera719 said:


> Might go to this eat you guys think? Worth the 2hr drive?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> been tryin' to be drama free!!! LMAO!!! But whenever you ready LMK!!!


You want a hug I got u big fes lol....maybe can set up a hop at the CITYWIDE show if Chris is coo with that....it's the first close show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> You want a hug I got u big fes lol....maybe can set up a hop at the CITYWIDE show if Chris is coo with that....it's the first close show


I dont ask if I can hop!!! Imma hop till they tell me to stop though... lol & all hugs welcomed!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Nice bro....keep us posted on the move. When is your vacation in Denver over?


I will def keep all my colo bros in the know!! We leaving denver tomorrow morning. 



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro my buddy has a house he is getting ready put on the market


Is it in pueblo west? 



Crash1964 said:


> Cool cool about the kick back in Springs! I hope I can make it. I am going to order carpet, and all the old dated trim parts, and been really thinking about some dakota digital gages. I see how it is Ken no call or nothing! I seen the progress on the 60 it looks really nice! Looks like it will be done here soon!


Get the gauges from Bruce at Last Minute Customs. He sold me mine for the 60, good price and shipped very quick. When/if you order yours make sure you order the bezel that deletes the ashtray and radio. Looks 110% better, ANDDDD Dakota digital doesn't send you a billet ashtray cover.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I dont ask if I can hop!!! Imma hop till they tell me to stop though... lol & all hugs welcomed!!!


 I thought you was drama free......lol....well we gonna let them know something so they can set up a pit


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Oldie but goodie for you Javi from Anson


We can re-create that this year with a Rag!! :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I thought you was drama free......lol....well we gonna let them know something so they can set up a pit


we gonna be at the park no need for a pit!!! we taken it to the streets!!! no trophies, payouts or anything drive the shit to the park or tow and hop!!! its a local thang no big deal!!! lol!!! still drama free


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> we gonna be at the park no need for a pit!!! we taken it to the streets!!! no trophies, payouts or anything drive the shit to the park or tow and hop!!! its a local thang no big deal!!! lol!!! still drama free


Sounds like a plan man.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Sounds like a plan man.


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup:


We gotta make a springs belt or something :dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :boink: you guys wanna get a room.....LOL.....


Lol...I thought you liked to watch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

One thing after another.Anybody got cylinders for sale?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Its in the eagle ridge area , the house is very nice bro. You dont want to party in town and then have to drive to pueblo west


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3617231687.html :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> One thing after another.Anybody got cylinders for sale?


I do but Los has dibs on it


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Bad ass 61 rag.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I do but Los has dibs on it


If he doesn't get em what's the price, size,color,and manufacturer?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Lol...I thought you liked to watch


:naughty:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> If he doesn't get em what's the price, size,color,and manufacturer?


Actually not sure of the manufacturer on these, they are the ones on the Caddy, chrome 12s $80


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> We gotta make a springs belt or something :dunno:


something...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! Hope everyone is doing well I got everything done on the Ace. Just need to work out the bugs on it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! Hope everyone is doing well I got everything done on the Ace. Just need to work out the bugs on it!


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! Hope everyone is doing well I got everything done on the Ace. Just need to work out the bugs on it!


Good to hear bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup Roy whuts goin' on!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Roy whuts goin' on!!!


Same ol Bro....One thing after another with this F'n Turd.How you Trendsetters been?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ceez you never told me you were a telenovela star! @ 5:00 :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Ceez you never told me you were a telenovela star! @ 5:00 :wow:



Yes....I know...I look different with hair, a vest and a five a clock shadow....and shoot bro...I thought you knew....google my name and check out my IMDB


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Yes....I know...I look different with hair, a vest and a five a clock shadow....and shoot bro...I thought you knew....google my name and check out my IMDB


:roflmao: tough cholo 1 :nicoderm:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

jajajaja!!! lol! looks just like him!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Piece by piece the undies are coming in.....


New motors, pump heads, all new batts and switched motor and tranny for the hopper....

Slowly but surely......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Sir u have entirely too much monies...


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Thanx for coming by Ceez have a good time hanging out! Especially throwing a cruz in the Lemon! JAJAJA!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Thanx for coming by Ceez have a good time hanging out! Especially throwing a cruz in the Lemon! JAJAJA!


Yessir...thanks for having us...its gonna be trouble when we move down south.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phucking love that video!!! That's what I want to do this summer fo show!!!! Nice pics Brodda!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Phucking love that video!!! That's what I want to do this summer fo show!!!! Nice pics Brodda!


Yessir...rather do more kick backs then car shows...I enjoy driving my car.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...thanks for having us...its gonna be trouble when we move down south.


Looks like fun. Damn I need to move back...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yous guys do!!! We miss yous


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Hell yous guys do!!! We miss yous


No one will come visit us in mormon land :tears:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Looks like fun. Damn I need to move back...



I will go visit....to help you move back


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL!!! Hurry up and move!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> LOL!!! Hurry up and move!


:h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...thanks for having us...its gonna be trouble when we move down south.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Wut up ceez how's the lac coming bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> I will go visit....to help you move back


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> View attachment 620560


:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> LOL!!! Hurry up and move!


:run:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up ceez how's the lac coming bro


Slowly but surely brother....should be ready by May though. I see all that chrome you got comin in from Santi....looks good bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Slowly but surely brother....should be ready by May though. I see all that chrome you got comin in from Santi....looks good bro


ur lac is gonna be killin em man it looked tight before so i can only imagine how tight its gonna look when u get done with it.....i have alot more coming to man...got about 95% of the suspension done next is te setup..... im really excited my monte probably wont be done til around 4th of july.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> ur lac is gonna be killin em man it looked tight before so i can only imagine how tight its gonna look when u get done with it.....i have alot more coming to man...got about 95% of the suspension done next is te setup..... im really excited my monte probably wont be done til around 4th of july.....


Thanks man...I gotta try and step my game up, I know there is going to be a lot of nice cars coming out this summer in Colorado...I just want to be able to hang with everyone else. When are you coming back home?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks man...I gotta try and step my game up, I know there is going to be a lot of nice cars coming out this summer in Colorado...I just want to be able to hang with everyone else. When are you coming back home?


95% I will be home at the end of aug.....colorado is stepping up to the plate big time should be alot of nice rides bustin out the year


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful day here in Colorado! I might have to go for a spin!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Looks like a beautiful day here in Colorado! I might have to go for a spin!


Pick me up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

One of RUTHLESS members daily ride got stolen last night so if anyone see's it or knows anything hit up Los please thanks


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn that sucks hope he had insurance!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

ANYONE HAVE A SPARE 100 SPOKE 13x7 RIM ALL CHROME?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to get me one of these http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3612789756.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I need to get me one of these http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3612789756.html


X2 GOOD price too


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I know someone in here gots some pocket change for this :wow:

http://ogden.craigslist.org/ctd/3625582759.html


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn I want that lift fo show!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn I want that lift fo show!


:yes:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> I know someone in here gots some pocket change for this :wow:
> 
> http://ogden.craigslist.org/ctd/3625582759.html



thats Rickys budget


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> thats Rickys budget


 :yessad:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

My brother wants a vert 57!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bwahahaha I wish forreal lol......


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:rofl::loco:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Co!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

stroller with fenders if anyone is interested pm me. im asking $140 plus shipping for this one


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

RO68RAG said:


> stroller with fenders if anyone is interested pm me. im asking $140 plus shipping for this one


where you located


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> where you located


minnesota bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good people!?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good people!?


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Anson72 said:


> :rofl::loco:


That is the Greatest Dad in the world....That is is sick as hell...but u know some asshole is going to say he kid is in danger....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

couple pics from Cali!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol I'll post the rest later this bullshit actin' up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I'll post the rest later this bullshit actin' up!!!


Did Jew guys "Swang on everyone yous seen" on Crenshaw?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> That is the Greatest Dad in the world....That is is sick as hell...but u know some asshole is going to say he kid is in danger....


:werd:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE $140 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR PM ME IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER PICS THANKS........


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Did Jew guys "Swang on everyone yous seen" on Crenshaw?


shit alot of peeps doin they thang on sunday but Majestics shut it down!!! we was deep but High Class was out there reppin hard, Los Angeles C.C., City II City, Public Enemy, Neva eva trust a bitch, gang of clubs repp'n on them streets... never seen anything like that in my life!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man the pages going by slow......someone post some progress pics or something lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

some random pics from my iPad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man the pages going by slow......someone post some progress pics or something lol


cant post progress pics cuz then your jus cocky or talkin' shit... LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> cant post progress pics cuz then your jus cocky or talkin' shit... LMAO!!!


Post pics....Fuck all the Butthurtitis going on ....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

As for my broke ass finally got a lil done under the trunk thanks to Chucks ! Blew out both my Woofers....smdh....About a Stack lost on speakers...But got this Beast....Only gonna go with this one ....All I really need...Fawker Thumps














Had to make it only for one so had to patch a hole







Reupholstered and ready for New Speaker and a few lil trinkets to come.........







Should be done this weekend or so...More flics then :naughty: ....Alright who's next to share?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will post some pics when I can Ricky


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Post pics....*Fuck all the Butthurtitis going on *....


 I got a few little things comin... no **** :|


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> cant post progress pics cuz then your jus cocky or talkin' shit... LMAO!!!


Lol



TALKISCHEAP said:


> Post pics....Fuck all the Butthurtitis going on ....


:dunno:



Crash1964 said:


> I will post some pics when I can Ricky


Coo Javier ur ride is badass


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> As for my broke ass finally got a lil done under the trunk thanks to Chucks ! Blew out both my Woofers....smdh....About a Stack lost on speakers...But got this Beast....Only gonna go with this one ....All I really need...Fawker Thumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD Roy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol no pics!!! but yo shit lookin dope!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a pic from the weekend! Thanx for the compliments!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn boo....you hanging out with cholos now? I see that bald head in the background

Car is looking sexy like always


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Isn't that yous!?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gotta make Lemonade out of a Lemon! Lol!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I work wit this older cat that was into lolo's and he gave me pics of the denver supershow in 2000... I remember being there shits crazy but heres some pics...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... now jus a couple of cali phone pics... down on Crenshaw in Inglewood!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roscoes off Manchester


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shit was Bomb!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

takin' care of bizness!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

down on Slauson & Crenshaw @ Nipsey Hussle store if you know who that is... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

In & Out fosho!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Spikes 64 at Nene's pad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

gettin' ready for the shaw!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dippin' in a car patterned out by Doc, hardlined by Davinci I would've never thought lol!!! Spike & Todd in the four in front of us...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

well I gotta get busy I'll post the rest later!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 622567


:worship: Some people has too many monies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Fes


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 622567


That's a bad ass ride bro!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah right Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its my Lemon! Thanks though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah right Roy!


 Those Dana Danes look too many GOOD on there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice pics Fes


i got more pics and a gang of video too but got a busy day today...


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> i got more pics and a gang of video too but got a busy day today...


Nice pics fes... Like the ones from the super show in 2000. I remember being there. Good old days....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> In & Out fosho!!!


Thats makin me hungry! Luckily we got one bout 20 minutes away! :yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool pics! I had to wait until I got home from work to peep them! I have to figure out how to post the ole pics I got!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man that's a pain to post I got a lot more but no time.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics fes and Javier


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics fellaz!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, what's up with you and Mi Gente? LOL! Damn, I haven't been in there in a very long time and didn't even know they were still in business! JAJAJA


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez, what's the word mocking bird!!? No problem bout the pics Mr. Raiderhater! I got a so many many more from a very long time ago. Monument Park Cinco de Mayo shows, the ole Kmart show 1999? , Japan 2001 might be 02, San Diego, Vegas, etc>>>\


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, what's up with you and Mi Gente? LOL! Damn, I haven't been in there in a very long time and didn't even know they were still in business! JAJAJA


They did this to my Monte


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is that a fire? WTF!? Damn, so what happen?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you sue them!?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Don't know bout there setups roy, but really like how there store was setup they got china clothes and shoes on lock was one of the better shops I seen but don't think I would let them do my setup we done many at my shop and never had a fire, no jinx


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez, what's the word mocking bird!!? No problem bout the pics Mr. Raiderhater! I got a so many many more from a very long time ago. Monument Park Cinco de Mayo shows, the ole Kmart show 1999? , Japan 2001 might be 02, San Diego, Vegas, etc>>>\


:wave: Another night of work brother...you know me


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Colorado!!! What's good people? Thank God it's Friday! Hope everyone has a great weekend despite the snow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What's the weather like in springs more importantly what's it gonna be like up there tomorrow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its going to be shitty all weekend with a slight possiblity of the sun.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What's the weather like in springs more importantly what's it gonna be like up there tomorrow


They are saying 6-8" tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They are saying 6-8" tonight


thats what I threaten with but it never happens lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats what I threaten with but it never happens lol


 Yeah it's usually the opposite of what they say.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Is that a fire? WTF!? Damn, so what happen?


Long story but basically took my ride in for Set-up install and the didn't take off the Negative cable on my battery.They said the Speaker box wiring caused the fire.I had them use speckled paint for the trunk.They said the box sparked when they moved it to paint.Them fuckers painted around my box and already had welded on my Rear end to install my cylinders.They tried to say the shit was my fault.To top it off I told them I needed the plaque out of the car to get it cleaned.Those fuckers scratched the shit outta it by using like sandpaper or some shit to try to clean it ....Then giving it back John's ol punk ass wolf in sheeps clothing ass told me "Looks like Good Times had some Bad Times" with a fucking smile and a giggle......That was the last time I fucked with those fawker....Fuck em.,....Shady overpriced pieces of shit.That's why you never see Lowriders going there unless they need to. Fuck em....90% of their shit is fake anyways.



plague said:


> Don't know bout there setups roy, but really like how there store was setup they got china clothes and shoes on lock was one of the better shops I seen but don't think I would let them do my setup we done many at my shop and never had a fire, no jinx


It was a bad idea at the time


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That whole mi gente operation are bunch of crooks! They phucked my brother pretty good on some wires he got from them. They started to peel and they didn't want to back them up. Shady muther phucker!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah it's usually the opposite of what they say.


u didnt get it lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my 24s both sets from mi gente were ok but they did put on a center cap wrong and broke a tab. my bought 13s there and he noticed they were chipped when he got home the wheels were in the trunk not even installed


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Long story but basically took my ride in for Set-up install and the didn't take off the Negative cable on my battery.They said the Speaker box wiring caused the fire.I had them use speckled paint for the trunk.They said the box sparked when they moved it to paint.Them fuckers painted around my box and already had welded on my Rear end to install my cylinders.They tried to say the shit was my fault.To top it off I told them I needed the plaque out of the car to get it cleaned.Those fuckers scratched the shit outta it by using like sandpaper or some shit to try to clean it ....Then giving it back John's ol punk ass wolf in sheeps clothing ass told me "Looks like Good Times had some Bad Times" with a fucking smile and a giggle......That was the last time I fucked with those fawker....Fuck em.,....Shady overpriced pieces of shit.That's why you never see Lowriders going there unless they need to. Fuck em....90% of their shit is fake anyways.
> 
> It was a bad idea at the time



Roy by chance do you remember how many miles were on the monte when you got rid of it? Tryin to figure out if wut it says is accurate.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Roy by chance do you remember how many miles were on the monte when you got rid of it? Tryin to figure out if wut it says is accurate.


The miles are really low I think when I had it there was like 60K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> That whole mi gente operation are bunch of crooks! They phucked my brother pretty good on some wires he got from them. They started to peel and they didn't want to back them up. Shady muther phucker!


Yeah they are Shady as Fawk



MOSTHATED CC said:


> u didnt get it lol


I do now....Didn't know you went full blown Joto on me....lol



MOSTHATED CC said:


> my 24s both sets from mi gente were ok but they did put on a center cap wrong and broke a tab. my bought 13s there and he noticed they were chipped when he got home the wheels were in the trunk not even installed


They probably seen a way to get rid of the F'd up rim because they was in the trunk and jew wouldn't see em til yous got home.....And don't ever get replacement tires there...Fawkers will slice the chit outta your rubber seals like nada


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im always full blown lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im always full blown lol


:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats what I threaten with but it never happens lol


this guy!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u got beauty board for the whole trunk Roy


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> The miles are really low I think when I had it there was like 60K


Cool thanks. I cant member exactly wut it says but i know its around there somewhere.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats what I threaten with but it never happens lol


Just caught that :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They're saying Tr-1" now I'm sure jew threatened with that also :sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cant believe u just caught that lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Not Mucho but it's something....One part at a Time





















:naughty:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:uh::burn:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not Mucho but it's something....One part at a Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sub cover looks good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:roflmao: Larry...I caught that right away


Setup is looking GOOD Roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao: Larry...I caught that right away
> 
> 
> Setup is looking GOOD Roy


das cuz u on my **** level lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> das cuz u on my **** level lol


WHOA WHOA! I mustve came into this topic at the wrong time lol. Maybe I'll go back a few pages and catch up :wow:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks GOOD Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> WHOA WHOA! I mustve came into this topic at the wrong time lol. Maybe I'll go back a few pages and catch up :wow:


its always bros before hoes lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

With a whole new meaning I guess huh :roflmao: 
J/k what's up Larr?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a question for you guys I am tring to open a shop for parts tires wheels hydro stuff tring to get a idea if a place like that would make it with better prices than john what does everybody think would like input


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> With a whole new meaning I guess huh :roflmao:
> J/k what's up Larr?


not much just in pueblo eating with friends


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a tough one about the shop its hard people dont wanna pay or have money


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> I got a question for you guys I am tring to open a shop for parts tires wheels hydro stuff tring to get a idea if a place like that would make it with better prices than john what does everybody think would like input


i would say do it i'd rather travel 80 plus miles then order shit in the mail


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats a tough one about the shop its hard people dont wanna pay or have money


I have a store front just need stock


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> das cuz u on my **** level lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> I got a question for you guys I am tring to open a shop for parts tires wheels hydro stuff tring to get a idea if a place like that would make it with better prices than john what does everybody think would like input


You know I would support!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> not much just in pueblo eating with friends


Koo, we just got back from Vegas around 2 today. It was a killer experience despite us hitting a fuckin deer on the way up there. Talk about a buzz kill or should I say road kill lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm just grateful my family is ok


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 623236
> 
> View attachment 623237
> 
> ...



Damn...glad to hear you guys are ok


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks bro. Somebody was definately watching over us that night. There was a whole line of them and i tried to swerve in between them but clipped one. 10k+ in damages


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux bro but glad u guys are safe


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

California Vacation(xzibit and snoop) is what I am feeling!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> California Vacation(xzibit and snoop) is what I am feeling!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 623236
> 
> View attachment 623237
> 
> ...


DAMN.....glad to hear the fam is straight.......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> I got a question for you guys I am tring to open a shop for parts tires wheels hydro stuff tring to get a idea if a place like that would make it with better prices than john what does everybody think would like input


Definitely would be alot easier to get it from the springs then wait for shipping or get charged a arm and leg from mi gente


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Definitely would be alot easier to get it from the springs then wait for shipping or get charged a arm and leg from mi gente


Man its hard i have everything in stock i have 4 cases of comp motors pump heads blocks its just everyone would rather go threw black magic hilo ect if any one needs anytging always have parts but mi gente sucks thats for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

josephm78 said:


> Man its hard i have everything in stock i have 4 cases of comp motors pump heads blocks its just everyone would rather go threw black magic hilo ect if any one needs anytging always have parts but mi gente sucks thats for sure


Got any 16" Cylinders?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, check mi gente lol! just kidding!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wouldn't take a go cart to them!


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think i have 18 s put 16 in cadi thurs but have order coming today let u know roy


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> DAMN.....glad to hear the fam is straight.......


Yea me too. It could have been a lot worse


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

maaaaaaannnnn its cold out there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is it snowing?? how bad?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in springs Im askin about


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> in springs Im askin about


Its bad in Denver we gonna be stuck here another night son uva beech!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Its bad in Denver we gonna be stuck here another night son uva beech!


that sux


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that sux


No shit!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well hwy 50 is closed guess the suprise for my lady is over :-(


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://youtu.be/d2NqcWP8tos


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> well hwy 50 is closed guess the suprise for my lady is over :-(


http://www.kktv.com/news/headlines/Accident-Closes-I-25-199690331.html
there was a pile up on I25 this morning larry, might not be a good day to go.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We turned back kinda sux tickets were already paid for but better than ending Up in the ditch


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Man its hard i have everything in stock i have 4 cases of comp motors pump heads blocks its just everyone would rather go threw black magic hilo ect if any one needs anytging always have parts but mi gente sucks thats for sure


 i need some motors get at me going that way next week..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here today! I guess everyone is having fun in the snow!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yawn in here today! I guess everyone is having fun in the snow!



:h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo! This is the funniest shit I've seen all day!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ivCxgZZQM0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://youtu.be/d2NqcWP8tos


 INC Ride was my shit...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qjaslKsZbE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


thankyou sir!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thankyou sir!!!!


Yessir...what you doing up so late ?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> Yo! This is the funniest shit I've seen all day!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ivCxgZZQM0


Pretty funny


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qjaslKsZbE


Same beat as the College Boyz....that was always a catchy hook....Isley Bros 





PS.....see if you can recognize who the lead singer of the College Boyz is.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Another College Boyz joint....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Same beat as the College Boyz....that was always a catchy hook....Isley Bros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the guy from 40 year old virgin right?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hopefully be doing plenty of this ...this summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...what you doing up so late ?


jus not tired...lol you need to go to sleep though mija!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Another College Boyz joint....


:yes: :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> jus not tired...lol you need to go to sleep though mija!!!



Shoot...Im working now pana!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :yes: :h5:


so that was him?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> so that was him?


Yessir...thats him


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Shoot...Im working now pana!


that sucks but gotta clock that paper!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...thats him


lol damn!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol damn!!!


Good guess papo! Thats a trip though...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good guess papo! Thats a trip though...


yeah I know right!!! that's a funny ass fool now!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Im glad Dazza stuck to modeling


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah I know right!!! that's a funny ass fool now!!!


When you moving up to Denver papo ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Im glad Dazza stuck to modeling


LMAO right!!! wonder whut she's up to now... she really couldn't sign, little more autotune!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> When you moving up to Denver papo ?


I don't know weighing my options again!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO right!!! wonder whut she's up to now... she really couldn't sign, little more autotune!!!


Last I heard, she was producing adult videos....chick is old a phuk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I don't know weighing my options again!!!


:banghead: Weigh them in Denver


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Last I heard, she was producing adult videos....chick is old a phuk


yeah she gotta be pretty damn old...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :banghead: Weigh them in Denver


lol right!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol right!!!


How is the six coming along? Or are you just concentrating on the Cutty ?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

About time some pages flew by lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> About time some pages flew by lol


Whats good brother...hows life out in the Sandbox?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> How is the six coming along? Or are you just concentrating on the Cutty ?


its moving!!! depending on paint and a lil more engraving it should be out this summer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> its moving!!! depending on paint and a lil more engraving it should be out this summer



Nice...cant wait to see her done...I think mine will be gone by next week.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> About time some pages flew by lol


ricky making fools nervous out here!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice...cant wait to see her done...I think mine will be gone by next week.


oh word!!! in state or out of state???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> oh word!!! in state or out of state???


Its staying in state


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Its staying in state


 in Denver or down south?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> in Denver or down south?



lol...you nervous? Jk....its staying in Denver....you will be happy to know its gonna be a donor for that 66 vert that was out there for sale for cheap...I guess that vert was COMPLETELY rusted out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> lol...you nervous? Jk....its staying in Denver....you will be happy to know its gonna be a donor for that 66 vert that was out there for sale for cheap...I guess that vert was COMPLETELY rusted out.


no worries Cesar!!! im making my own lane!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> no worries Cesar!!! im making my own lane!!!


I dont doubt you one sec *****! Thats why I had to sell my six


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I dont doubt you one sec *****! Thats why I had to sell my six


lol you trippin' though!!! its gonna be a cool six though watch!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol you trippin' though!!! its gonna be a cool six though watch!!!


I bet....I call shotgun....I just want to be on top of the luxury game this summer.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I bet....I call shotgun....I just want to be on top of the luxury game this summer.


you'll be up there you already know!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you'll be up there you already know!!!


I had to change it up and add some more thangs to it to try and make sure I am tho....too many nice rides poppin up this summer in CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Nice!!! some of that is Vegas right?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah theres the stratosphere!!! lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nice!!! some of that is Vegas right?


Yessir....that was a fun year in Vegas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> ricky making fools nervous out here!!! lol!!!


I ain't even close to being on anyone's radar lol I have ALONG way to go until I catch up to you guys lol



BigCeez said:


> Whats good brother...hows life out in the Sandbox?


It's good man the bad guys are starting to play with us a little more.....just wish time would fly so I can start seeing some progress on my monte


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol ricky you there?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Colorado


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Lol ricky you there?


I'm here in afghanistan lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm here in afghanistan lol


lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


>


TTT


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

So Silviano already called me to tell me forget about beer pong that night cuz fes said they already callin 2 time champs and no ones beating them


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado!?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So Silviano already called me to tell me forget about beer pong that night cuz fes said they already callin 2 time champs and no ones beating them


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> TTT


hope to see you guys there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> hope to see you guys there


It looks like a couple of us will be there not sure if I will make it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It looks like a couple of us will be there not sure if I will make it


we appreciate the support :h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

To bad I can't make the beer pong challenge I would bring my A game for shure!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So Silviano already called me to tell me forget about beer pong that night cuz fes said they already callin 2 time champs and no ones beating them


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:scrutinize:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

I got a new 3 piece front bumper for 62 for sale.


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> So Silviano already called me to tell me forget about beer pong that night cuz fes said they already callin 2 time champs and no ones beating them


Shiiiiiit we takin that title back dogg


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Cold ass Colorado!!!?


----------



## 87cuttie (Jun 1, 2012)

RUTHLESS n the house wat it do CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! MAJESTICS checkin' in!!!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GOODTIMES


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Swiph jus dROppin by to say what's up to CO......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> Swiph jus dROppin by to say what's up to CO......


Sup faM!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

City Wide checking in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times humbly passing through this thread whereas the leaders of the Lifestyle reside


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

87cuttie said:


> RUTHLESS n the house wat it do CO


Wut up big Chris....You gonna juice dat bish this weekend er wut???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

slow pages


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup faM!!!


What up hoMie.. Jus day by day ya feel me...
Hey- when's the first show of the year and where's it poppin off at..
My Princess actually called me and asked me if I knew.. I gotta figure out a way to get her trike redone for
Her cause I know it's not in the shape it was when I left. :angry:
But even if I don't I'm sure she's still gonna wanna take it and have some fun. I mean- it was built in '09 and I'm sure there's still not many bikes or trikes ROund here that can fuc wit her paint


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

SWIPH said:


> What up hoMie.. Jus day by day ya feel me...
> Hey- when's the first show of the year and where's it poppin off at..
> My Princess actually called me and asked me if I knew.. I gotta figure out a way to get her trike redone for
> Her cause I know it's not in the shape it was when I left. :angry:
> But even if I don't I'm sure she's still gonna wanna take it and have some fun. I mean- it was built in '09 and I'm sure there's still not many bikes or trikes ROund here that can fuc wit her paint






My daughters trike aint to shaby....Got any pics of you daughters


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> My daughters trike aint to shaby....Got any pics of you daughters
> 
> View attachment 624526
> 
> View attachment 624524


Nice trike. You bringing it nm next month?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

What's GOOD Killarado FaM?! Just passen thROugh.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> What's GOOD Killarado FaM?! Just passen thROugh.....


What up Big Sean :wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> My daughters trike aint to shaby....Got any pics of your daughters]
> I'm on my phone and still don't know how to use this damn thing..
> Maybe somebody else will read this and post some up for me.. If not go to LowriderMagaZineonline and search
> AZRIELLA DECKER.. Her trike PASSIN TIME should come up...
> BTW- your daughters trike looks good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> What's GOOD Killarado FaM?! Just passen thROugh.....


What up pRezO.. What's GOOD wit ya ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

SWIPH said:


> raiderhater719 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughters trike aint to shaby....Got any pics of your daughters]
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> SWIPH said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Nice trike. You bringing it nm next month?


thanks man.....Im not I am in afghanistan but my wife was talking about it...last year in new mexico the trike won best of show and best trike and my other daughters bike took 2nd place 20 inch semi with this bike


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> SWIPH said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado!? What's new Roy, Ceez, Anson, Izzy, Richie, Fes, and everyone else?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado!? What's new Roy, Ceez, Anson, Izzy, Richie, Fes, and everyone else?


Wut up homie! Another day another .50


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado!? What's new Roy, Ceez, Anson, Izzy, Richie, Fes, and everyone else?


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado!? What's new Roy, Ceez, Anson, Izzy, Richie, Fes, and everyone else?


Sup Javi!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> What's GOOD Killarado FaM?! Just passen thROugh.....


Sup Sean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> What up hoMie.. Jus day by day ya feel me...
> Hey- when's the first show of the year and where's it poppin off at..
> My Princess actually called me and asked me if I knew.. I gotta figure out a way to get her trike redone for
> Her cause I know it's not in the shape it was when I left. :angry:
> But even if I don't I'm sure she's still gonna wanna take it and have some fun. I mean- it was built in '09 and I'm sure there's still not many bikes or trikes ROund here that can fuc wit her paint


that's real good to hear she called you bro!!! im goin' to Greeley on May 4th & probably stay in the springs Cinco de Mayo but nuthin' is set in stone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Wondering what I should do about panel above batteries because it looks too plain.....any ideas?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I was thinking maybe an indentation like my door panels :dunno:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> thanks man.....Im not I am in afghanistan but my wife was talking about it...last year in new mexico the trike won best of show and best trike and my other daughters bike took 2nd place 20 inch semi with this bike


Last year I didn't make but this time I'm going, hopefully I get to see them nice bikes bikes there bro. I'm still working on my bike too.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Last year I didn't make but this time I'm going, hopefully I get to see them nice bikes bikes there bro. I'm still working on my bike too.


Don't u have the bike that had the clear forks?? I liked that bike....my wife said there was some nice bikes last year....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Don't u have the bike that had the clear forks?? I liked that bike....my wife said there was some nice bikes last year....


Yeah I did but that bike is under construction again I'm going to finish this one first and start back on the plexi glass one after.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, I would get rid of the cover and expose the batteries, and paint them with a custom rack, and nice cable work for show!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, I would get rid of the cover and expose the batteries, and paint them with a custom rack, and nice cable work for show!


 That has crossed my mind also


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, something like that bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 624872
> Roy, something like that bro!


 Not ready for a complete overhaul yet,yust got this done in October....Maybe next year.But if I go that far Imma go aircraft set-up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Set-Up is nice though


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh Aircraft set ups are the shit!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah I did but that bike is under construction again I'm going to finish this one first and start back on the plexi glass one after.



:thumbsup: yea I like the whole plexi glass idea


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 624872
> Roy, something like that bro!


thats a pretty clean setup


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not ready for a complete overhaul yet,yust got this done in October....Maybe next year.But if I go that far Imma go aircraft set-up





Crash1964 said:


> Ohhh Aircraft set ups are the shit!


I'm about 90% percent sure I'm gonna go aircraft with my monte...got 2 more weeks to decide


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are aircrafts good to hop on like u like Roy? I dont kno shit about them


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Sean :wave:


:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

SWIPH said:


> What up pRezO.. What's GOOD wit ya ...


Same 'old my bROther. How's the Chinese basement working out for ya?!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> are aircrafts good to hop on like u like Roy? I dont kno shit about them


I heard no because the the cylinders are designed for volume compared to most cylinders and pumps are for pressure..and the pump head sits further away from the motor then on a conventional style setup...but dont quote I just been doing a little research on em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> are aircrafts good to hop on like u like Roy? I dont kno shit about them


 Nah Bro not from what I hear,but I don't think I'll be hopping anything over 30" anymore anyways


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's up CO! Anyone need hydro parts?.......

Chrome tanks $35 ea
Backing plate kits $25 ea
Chrome dumps $65 ea
8" chrome cylinders $125 pr
12" chrome cylinders $135 pr
3/8 front hoses $50 ea
Shallow coil over cups $40 pr
Rockford pump heads $100 ea
Keys $10 ea
Checks $10 ea
Aluminum 1/2" port blocks $75 ea

Hit me up for any parts you need.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah that ride is the shit!!!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3688075739.html damn..seems like GOOD deal.??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> are aircrafts good to hop on like u like Roy? I dont kno shit about them


as far as I know aircraft setups are really slow!!! look really good though!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aircraft setups are for just show lay and play! If they are done right they are very nice !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Early morning check in!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Morning Peeps!! What's good fellas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nah Bro not from what I hear,but I don't think I'll be hopping anything over 30" anymore anyways


how come?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how come?


I got about 5k worth of parts that will get fucked up in just my continental and skirts.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I understand that


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Roy wit all ur monies why u worried bout that? i thought u and fes was on that no worries trip together


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Roy wit all ur monies why u worried bout that? i thought u and fes was on that no worries trip together


talk is cheap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had to do that one it fit perfectly lol but Im on Roys side I wuldnt mess that shit up over hopping


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Good one Larry!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Roy wit all ur monies why u worried bout that? i thought u and fes was on that no worries trip together


 Me....chit you wit all that Overseas monies my friend......And my ass be worrying...Been hustlin for 2 years without a yob....That's Mr Fessor dat aint got da worries....I hate that lil wayne fawker anyways



MOSTHATED CC said:


> talk is cheap


Yessir It's those that get shit done and those that talk about getting shit done 



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I had to do that one it fit perfectly lol but Im on Roys side I wuldnt mess that shit up over hopping


 Yessir...I'm too vested now in this car to just tear it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya all ur money wuld be lost if u tore it up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya all ur money wuld be lost if u tore it up


Yessir .....chit I'm tryin to get to your level one day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Perfect day to put in some work on tha Turd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya its nice Im gonna do sum maintenance on my rides from my chevy to my work rides


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya its nice Im gonna do sum maintenance on my rides from my chevy to my work rides


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pic Roy!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Me....chit you wit all that Overseas monies my friend......And my ass be worrying...Been hustlin for 2 years without a yob....That's Mr Fessor dat aint got da worries....*I hate that lil wayne fawker *anyways
> 
> Yessir It's those that get shit done and those that talk about getting shit done
> 
> Yessir...I'm too vested now in this car to just tear it up


x2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3706896355.html 
My buddy Benito is tring to sell his ride


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice day today. I needa get out n do something. 

Maybe I'll put my trunk back together. Soon as I do that watch it snow again. That's just my luck!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya u need to do something bruh lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya u need to do something bruh lol


I agree lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

what it dew COlowRADO???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> What's up CO! Anyone need hydro parts?.......
> 
> Chrome tanks $35 ea
> Backing plate kits $25 ea
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JUST CASUAL IN THE PIT EARLY 80'S


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Look @ the hair do!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Roy wit all ur monies why u worried bout that? i thought u and fes was on that no worries trip together


lol I wouldn't fuck up them skirts...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

FOR SALE if anyone wants it hit me up never been installed


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Wondering what I should do about panel above batteries because it looks too plain.....any ideas?


Inset it with a piece of Lexan and have TALK IS CHEAP sand blasted into it fROm thee backside.. Maybe even candy it to tint it close close to the color of your car... And I don't know what your batteries and wires look like - but paint the batteries- get some nice wires and ends and it wil look GOOD.. 
Jus my 2 cents


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that's real good to hear she called you bro!!! im goin' to Greeley on May 4th & probably stay in the springs Cinco de Mayo but nuthin' is set in stone!!!


He'll ya- she even came down to see me today.. I'm gonn have to let her know bout the Greeley show . You got the info?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> Same 'old my bROther. How's the Chinese basement working out for ya?!


Jus dealin with if while in the HWH .. Then I'm out


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up colorado hows it going


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up colorado hows it going



GO TO SLEEP!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> GO TO SLEEP!!!


Why


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Why


You look tired


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Does ur wife know ur stalking me agian


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

CEEZ did u get a tracking # for that K/O


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> CEEZ did u get a tracking # for that K/O


Yessir...I will have to get it to you tomorrow, I am at work right now and have it at home.


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...I will have to get it to you tomorrow, I am at work right now and have it at home.


coo thanks bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No sleep for the wicked


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No sleep for the wicked


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Sleep is over rated


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

what it is Co ....sold the 64 og yesterday ....got 1 more weekend of saying goodbye .its going to Arizona without the Daniels Chevrolet Colorado springs tag ...... and buyer will have to Peel that bronco sticker off himself lol....sad to see it go but its" rag time".....if you see me rolling the "og 64" around this weekend with a tear n my eye ...u know why....I will regret saling this 1 but what I'm building goes hard......have a good day Co....holla if you need 63 64 and sum 62. impala parts


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on your sale! Verts are overrated!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yessir verts are very overrated especially in Colorado :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

So if anyone is interested or knows of anyone I have my 62 super sport for sale and my 64 impala wich is coming back fresh from paint. the 64 has a lot of money into it with a wrapped frame , new paint ,new interior, new engine all chrome undies molded and reinforced right.piston pump to the nose and two pumps in the rear eight batteries. car was hopped one time just to see what it could do. it has a boreed out 327 and a 350 turbo tranny with a chrome ford nine and wishbone from black magic.message me or call 307-321-1098 Ivan thanks guys im trying to get into another car so selling these for that reason that's all cash only.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell no I luv my vert I culdnt go back to a hardtop but to each their own. Good luck Ivan what u tryin to get bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics of the Impalas for sale? Verts lol!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know how to post picrures anymore I can text them though


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

3039468256 text me them


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hell no I luv my vert I culdnt go back to a hardtop but to each their own. Good luck Ivan what u tryin to get bro


 A SUPER SICK CAR A 62


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> A SUPER SICK CAR A 62


Right on I hope it works out for u


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BuMp


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!! What's good? Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will be taking my ride out today after work to lil show they have @ sonics near my house in Aurora. If anyone in wants to come feel free it's off of Hampton and Tower.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!!! What's good? Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will be taking my ride out today after work to lil show they have @ sonics near my house in Aurora. If anyone in wants to come feel free it's off of Hampton and Tower.





Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 625951


See you tonight bro.....your topless lemon be looking good :naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx brodda! Long road to go on her!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanx brodda! Long road to go on her!



It always is my dude....our cars are always works in progress...no matter if its in primer or a trailer queen, everyone always wants to change something or add something. Roy, Larry and Chucks are perfect examples of that....they own beautiful cars that I would be content with, but they keep pushing to make their rides better and to add minor details to make their rides stand apart from the rest....always works in progress my friend.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope all of you have a great Easter weekend my fam!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> It always is my dude....our cars are always works in progress...no matter if its in primer or a trailer queen, everyone always wants to change something or add something. Roy, Larry and Chucks are perfect examples of that....they own beautiful cars that I would be content with, but they keep pushing to make their rides better and to add minor details to make their rides stand apart from the rest....always works in progress my friend.


TRUFF!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I hope all of you have a great Easter weekend my fam!


You and your familia too ceez


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew I should of gone to barrett Jackson!!! Lol!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope to get to a stopping point one day but you guys know how that goes


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> It always is my dude....our cars are always works in progress...no matter if its in primer or a trailer queen, everyone always wants to change something or add something. Roy, Larry and Chucks are perfect examples of that....they own beautiful cars that I would be content with, but they keep pushing to make their rides better and to add minor details to make their rides stand apart from the rest....always works in progress my friend.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 625951


 man that car is sick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> man that car is sick


I agree


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!!! What's good? Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will be taking my ride out today after work to lil show they have @ sonics near my house in Aurora. If anyone in wants to come feel free it's off of Hampton and Tower.


Pick me up on your way out!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wish I could Anson! Thanx for comments bout my ride!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma miss Tha Turd :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Imma miss Tha Turd :happysad:


broker than shattered glass my ass LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 625951


NICE!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Imma miss Tha Turd :happysad:


Congrats


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on Roy so back to an over rated very?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Right on Roy so back to an over rated vert?


 Yessir :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Imma miss Tha Turd :happysad:


Congrats ca't wait to see whuts next!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

can't*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir :happysad:


U got something picked out?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Congrats ca't wait to see whuts next!!!





BigCeez said:


> Congrats


 Thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U got something picked out?


Not really


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not really


Ya right- you pRObably got like 10 things picked out :0


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You know damn well he knows of some out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo for real Roy you sold it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I be on my grind


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What comes to mind when y'all hear this jam?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOoCSzT25FI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dats ol skoo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dats ol skoo


YESSIRR :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Fes? Nice day today


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD. All the car clubs are rep'd in this DVD. Filmed at the Los Angeles convention center, Enjoy!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up Fes? Nice day today


Sup Larry!!! same ol' over here working on some cars every chance we get!!! you?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Easter guys from me and my familia to yours


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Happy Easter guys from me and my familia to yours


Likewise my brother!


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

happy Easter to your family from my family


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Larry!!! same ol' over here working on some cars every chance we get!!! you?


Same as u bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Same as u bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy resurrection day


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy Easter Colorado riders


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Well... I spent yesterday in the springs and didn't see one Low Low! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Well... I spent yesterday in the springs and didn't see one Low Low! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Some people don't has any or have them in the works my friend....Do not ever underguesstimate the Lowriding Lifestyle here.....kthanksbye


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Well... I spent yesterday in the springs and didn't see one Low Low! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


I was in Pueblo and didn't see but one ride out yesterday!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Some people don't has any or have them in the works my friend....Do not ever underguesstimate the Lowriding Lifestyle here.....kthanksbye


Ya ur right Roy I pulled out the dingle berry today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya ur right Roy I pulled out the dingle berry today


One day my friend.....Damn....One day.....I shall has a nice ride like Jew


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hear you Roy. I am just talking shit summer is still a good time away! Congrats in your sale! Are you goin to Vert it up again?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Larry, you get some triple golds for the 57? It looks good!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Larry, you get some triple golds for the 57? It looks good!


The dingleberry has a couple sets a shoez gonna throw a narrow rearend soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The dingleberry has a couple sets a shoez gonna throw a narrow rearend soon


 :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I was in Pueblo and didn't see but one ride out yesterday!


I know there were a few rags fROm RO soco out ROllin yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I know there were a few rags fROm RO soco out ROllin yesterday


My brother said it was poppin yesterday thats what Im talkin about Im gonna cruise cuz I wanna cruise I culd care less about any kick back show or cruise and thats just bein honest


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> I know there were a few rags fROm RO soco out ROllin yesterday


Damnit I wish I woulda seen em! Maybe it was too early when I was up there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damnit I wish I woulda seen em! Maybe it was too early when I was up there...


Ray charles said it best night time is the right time


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My brother said it was poppin yesterday thats what Im talkin about Im gonna cruise cuz I wanna cruise I culd care less about any kick back show or cruise and thats just bein honest


yup im building a cruiser right now till my my vert is done


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damnit I wish I woulda seen em! Maybe it was too early when I was up there...


they were out for awhile bRO, did you bring the rag down


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> they were out for awhile bRO, did you bring the rag down


Yessir it was a good day for it.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

beautiful weekend .....lots of rides out.....I saw rags.. Monte.s...hardtops...Switches ....
got me motivated ...
......we do ride in Colorado springs....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Havocg12 said:


> beautiful weekend .....lots of rides out.....I saw rags.. Monte.s...hardtops...Switches ....
> got me motivated ...
> ......we do ride in Colorado springs....


Yes it was wish I culda cruised and seen all them rides


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew you didn't sell it Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I knew you didn't sell it Roy


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Some people don't has any or have them in the works my friend....Do not ever underguesstimate the Lowriding Lifestyle here.....kthanksbye


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh51I4U7W7VuVWAqdX LMFAO!!! funny ass shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ratchet ass shit but hilarious!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh51I4U7W7VuVWAqdX LMFAO!!! funny ass shit!!!


That fool swung on her Hahahaha!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That fool swung on her Hahahaha!


and then she went in on him again!!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> and then she went in on him again!!!!


Hahaha then hopped away.... Wtf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that ma fukka act like he was finna do somethin and got his ass beat lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that ma fukka act like he was finna do somethin and got his ass beat lol


she was manhandling that fool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! early morning buMp!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning fellas!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! early morning buMp!!!





Crash1964 said:


> Morning fellas!


:wave:


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bout to this out 6 other whips @newmexico super show platinum 82


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :wave:


Sup Ricky!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to this out 6 other whips @newmexico super show platinum 82


Looks Good Joe!!! you guys keep pushin' the cars out Big Ups!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to this out 6 other whips @newmexico super show platinum 82


Good work joe I might have to hit u up to do the monte you keep putting out work like that



fesboogie said:


> Sup Ricky!!!


Wut upper Fes how's BIG M doing?



fesboogie said:


> Looks Good Joe!!! you guys keep pushin' the cars out Big Ups!!!


Co-signed



Pjay said:


> :h5:


Wut up pjay?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages been going by slow lately


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm about to order some Dayton's what u guys think I want to go with 72's you guys think radial lace,cross lace or triple cross lace?? I'm gonna go all chrome with colored spokes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm about to order some Dayton's what u guys think I want to go with 72's you guys think radial lace,cross lace or triple cross lace?? I'm gonna go all chrome with colored spokes


You gots too much monies :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm about to order some Dayton's what u guys think I want to go with 72's you guys think radial lace,cross lace or triple cross lace?? I'm gonna go all chrome with colored spokes


I would say cross lace wit the aircraft setup too... I dont remember whut triple cross lace even looks like...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> I would say cross lace wit the aircraft setup too... I dont remember whut triple cross lace even looks like...


I was kinda feeling the cross lace ones too


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would look into wire wheel king for a new pair of Zeniths to compare Daytons. I have always run Daytons on my ride.


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to this out 6 other whips @newmexico super show platinum 82


whats krakin homie u should of came and got this 90s kit i got for that lac i would of pluged you for cheap on it i got everything header panel all the trim cut down and molded for a 2 door digital dash tail lights bumpers a complete kit hit me up if you know anyone that wants it


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

josephm78 said:


> Bout to this out 6 other whips @newmexico super show platinum 82


I like that!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup Id go WWK all the way


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good work joe I might have to hit u up to do the monte you keep putting out work like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same ol just workin on a few things here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew gonna be paying Many Monies for those Cross-Laced....But that to you my friend is what Fes would say "No Worries"


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

GTColorado said:


>


So i guess you need the trophy back....well for a sec at least..You going with the same fools or should we switch it up....i may not be there but i need some motivation to sway me ether way...if i was u girls id get some motherfuckers that can play and better referees so u dont get caught cheating this time..i made a couple modes to the trophy tho its got a Coors Original and its Blue and Gold.....bitchess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Could have at least put a Corona in there instead of some piss poor Coors.Aint nobody gonna want that shit now.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

that's whut I was thinkin' CORONA!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew gonna be paying Many Monies for those Cross-Laced....But that to you my friend is what Fes would say "No Worries"


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

luxurymnte8788 said:


> whats krakin homie u should of came and got this 90s kit i got for that lac i would of pluged you for cheap on it i got everything header panel all the trim cut down and molded for a 2 door digital dash tail lights bumpers a complete kit hit me up if you know anyone that wants it


I need that digital dash


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Early morning bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Early morning bump





fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew gonna be paying Many Monies for those Cross-Laced....But that to you my friend is what Fes would say "No Worries"


I wish I had no worries lol I contacted Dayton and they said 2800 for the triple cross lace


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I wish I had no worries lol I contacted Dayton and they said 2800 for the triple cross lace


Dizamnnn


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dizamnnn


That's what I was thinking lol....my wife just yelled at me last night for about 45 minutes when I told her the price lol....I send a message to WWK and see what their price is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I wish I had no worries lol I contacted Dayton and they said 2800 for the triple cross lace


 Yessir....Dey aint cheap


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dayton's are nice both of my sets are pre stamped! But I wouldn't mind getting a set of Zeniths! I really like the locking type of KO's and the hub design.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup faM!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen daytons chip in the middle of the dish so to me there all the same thats my opinion


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I wish I had no worries lol I contacted Dayton and they said 2800 for the triple cross lace



I got some brand new In the box black and chrome 72 cross lace zeniths hit me up if you want to check them out.....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics? What kind of KO's?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

"DIZZLE" said:


> I got some brand new In the box black and chrome 72 cross lace zeniths hit me up if you want to check them out.....


PM sent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> I got some brand new In the box black and chrome 72 cross lace zeniths hit me up if you want to check them out.....


send me a pic of them Sal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics? What kind of KO's?





fesboogie said:


> send me a pic of them Sal!!!


:nono::squint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :nono::squint:


Lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ricky I though you wanted Daytons? Lol!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Had to throw a cruz today!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Ricky I though you wanted Daytons? Lol!


Keeping the options opened lol I just really want some cross lace


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 628580


DAMN


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Had to throw a cruz today!!



:h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really like these!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 628589
> I really like these!


Buy em....sell your Ds to Ricky


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Lol!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a bad idea! FOR SALE 88 spoke all chrome dog eared with ceramic eagles pre stamped Daytons! lol!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Not a bad idea! FOR SALE 88 spoke all chrome dog eared with ceramic eagles pre stamped Daytons! lol!


:h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe I should get them engraved!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Not a bad idea! FOR SALE 88 spoke all chrome dog eared with ceramic eagles pre stamped Daytons! lol!


How Many Monies?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Maybe I should get them engraved!!!


:buttkick:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! IDK!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> LOL! IDK!


Ill pay you what you paid me for them


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Naw got have something to replace them first!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Naw got have something to replace them first!


I has some 14" Chinitoz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I has some 14" Chinitoz


Chinitoz the only way to go!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! Naw I am good! I will just hang on to them!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Glad I have my daytons all ready sold my zeniths tho bur they lasted 20 years and still rolling that's good


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Glad I have my daytons all ready sold my zeniths tho bur they lasted 20 years and still rolling that's good


I still have my ching changs !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Huh? Whatcha mean Richie?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two sets of cross lace daytons and do you remember the zeniths I had way back just sold them


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> I have two sets of cross lace daytons and do you remember the zeniths I had way back just sold them


Are you selling the Ds ?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

No I over payed for second set


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey you Springs people...are there any nice hotels near the Yukon Tavern for Saturdays event?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

There r a couple probly couple miles away by the airport


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> There r a couple probly couple miles away by the airport


Ya anything close by are crack whore motels !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> There r a couple probly couple miles away by the airport





CORMA65 said:


> Ya anything close by are crack whore motels !


Yea...I gotta stay clear of the crack whore motels.....they already know me too well over there  

Rich..is the Radisson the one on North Newport Road ?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes it is


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Yes it is


:h5: I will book that one


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Buy em....sell your Ds to Ricky


:run: lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I really want some black spoke cross lace 72 spokes rims so sal hit the nail on the head when he said he has them just waiting for pics now and I will swoop them up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I really want some black spoke cross lace 72 spokes rims so sal hit the nail on the head when he said he has them just waiting for pics now and I will swoop them up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez stay @ the Antler Hilton its cheap and nice! Very nice beds!!! 90 a night.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?! Have a good weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just stay with one of the 30 members yous guys have down here Ceez.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Co signed wit roy but if not its on circle the crown plaza and double tree are also on circle and right off the high way


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just stay with one of the 30 members yous guys have down here Ceez.


x a milli LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hampton and tower cruz night!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez stay @ the Antler Hilton its cheap and nice! Very nice beds!!! 90 a night.


I will sheckitout 



TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just stay with one of the 30 members yous guys have down here Ceez.


I am bringing the wifey....she snores and will keep everyone up


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I will sheckitout
> 
> 
> 
> I am bringing the wifey....she snores and will keep everyone up


Congrats to her for the pic in LRM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Congrats to her for the pic in LRM



Thank you my brother!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

LRM?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> LRM?


Full page ad with Tiff in it from a photo shoot I did.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't know it was your pic...bug ups to you too then


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I didn't know it was your pic...bug ups to you too then


Yessir...thanks...you can kind of see the Lac in the back ground...but for some reason David Gonzalez decided to cover it with a cholo walking his dog :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on to you and ur lady ceez thats cool bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Right on to you and ur lady ceez thats cool bro


Thank you brother, how have you been ?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow!!!! Your ride is in LRM!!!! Sweet!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats Ceez!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Congrats Ceez!


:h5: Thanks bro...and up...my ride is in LRM...now I can quit this low riding thing and start knitting quilts. 

I will pick you up at 530 so we can go to the Springs...the Navy can survive one day without you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Almost out of work....see most of you tonight.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Full page ad with Tiff in it from a photo shoot I did.


Tight ceez u da man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Congrats to you and yo wife Ceez!!! See you guys tonight!!! be safe on the trip down!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

CONGRATS CEES. you comin down so brother brown can plug up your brown eye...im goin to let you know i pop your girls head add a little hair to arms and legs then put your head on the pic AND BEAT MY MEAT FOR ATLEAST AN HOUR...hope to see you cum later tonight oops im hope you COME TONIGHT...hope you hoes got yoour a game cuz im talking shit all day...i started with my dogg and movin to my kids


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> CONGRATS CEES. you comin down so brother brown can plug up your brown eye...im goin to let you know i pop your girls head add a little hair to arms and legs then put your head on the pic AND BEAT MY MEAT FOR ATLEAST AN HOUR...hope to see you cum later tonight oops im hope you COME TONIGHT...hope you hoes got yoour a game cuz im talking shit all day...i started with my dogg and movin to my kids


 Jew just better take your meds my friend....You a fuckin foo Jeff LMAO damn....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thank you brother, how have you been ?


Great


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's good CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mr Bill$ hooked it up once again with that special touch to make that trunk Pop....Thanks Randy ..........................................................................................................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*See everyone there tonight ! ................................................................................................................................................................ *


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy you buying the first rounds?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy you buying the first rounds?


Nossir I am a broke mofo


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Have fun everyone.sorry I had to change my plans on going .


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I was supposed to make it down there tonight...had the reservations at the Radisson set up and everything, but I am not going to be able to make it as my son is really sick. I hope you guys all have a great time and take plenty of pics for me....sorry I couldnt make it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope ur kid gets to feelin better ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hope ur kid gets to feelin better ceez


Thank you my friend


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Heard some nasty rumors about last night can someone please update me...GOD bless everyone that was involved in any way...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah... tryin to confirm all the text and calls I missed last night... but don't know fo' sho... we had already left


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> yeah... tryin to confirm all the text and calls I missed last night... but don't know fo' sho... we had already left


:thumbsup: glad you guys are good man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Uh oh I hope everybody is ok


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't even know what to say....


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure what eveyone is talking about but i hope evryone is ok.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Our Club Brother was killed last night.Please pray for Big Jimmy's family as I know it was way too soon he left us. Rest In Paradise Brother.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Our Club Brother was killed last night.Please pray for Big Jimmy's family as I know it was way too soon he left us. Rest In Paradise Brother.


sorry Roy if there is anything ruthless can do to help you or GT in anyway we are there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Big jim??? Awww man Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RIP JIMMY... jus kickin' it wit the Big Homie...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup: glad you guys are good man


thanks bro but this is just sad...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that GT!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Our Club Brother was killed last night.Please pray for Big Jimmy's family as I know it was way too soon he left us. Rest In Paradise Brother.


 please tell me is not true !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If its what I seen on the news that really sux


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry to hear the the bad news my prayers for his family


----------



## Firme48 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Utah riders car show*


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

R.I.P BIG JIMMY if we can help call all are love go to the family and G.T


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Our Club Brother was killed last night.Please pray for Big Jimmy's family as I know it was way too soon he left us. Rest In Paradise Brother.


Thoughts and prayers are with his family and the GOODTIMES family.


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Were gonna miss tha Big homie Jimmy god be with his family


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Serenity Prayer God grant me the seranity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference.Living one day at a time; enjoying one moment at a time; accepting hardships as the pathway to peace;taking as He did,this sinful world as it is,not as I would have it; trusting that He will make all things right if I may be reasonably happy in this life and supremely happy with Him forever in the next. R.I.P Jimmy Amen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We are holding a candle light vigil at Memorial park @ 630 on the West Side of the park. We are currently trying to set up an account for Jimmy for donations to his Widow Danielle and his 2 Daughters.We have a paypal that is available at [email protected] proceed would greatly help the Family as well as burial expenses.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's Jimmys last name?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's Jimmys last name?


Valdez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


R.I.P Homie


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Prayers go out to the family and the Goodtimes CC :angel:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

From tonights vigil....great to see so much support out there


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RIDE IN PEACE JIMMY!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry to hear about your club brother Roy and the rest of GOODTIMES. my prayers for the family and club. RIP Jimmy:angel:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Pretty upset i couldnt make it tonight i had to work but ill for sure be getting with one of u guys for my donation rip jimmy u will never be forgotten homie like ricky said if u GTers need anything from us we just a phone call away


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looked like a good turnout sorry it was for such a sad ordeal


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning! What's good fellas!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank You so much for taking those pics Big Ceez for those who could not be there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> RIDE IN PEACE JIMMY!


still can't believe your gone Big Homie...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the condolences to the Family and Good Times Fam....We really appreciate it...Shit hit hard.More difficult to understand and deal with than any other death in my Family and old neighborhood.Thanks again for all the support.As soon as I hear about services I will let everyone know.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Rest in peace big jim much luv to u and the fam.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ttt


Wat it do son


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went to a show in pueblo Sunday I took a few pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Larry.....Those dudes from RO have too many monies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Trey is killing it.Especially that Engine,Trunk set-up,and Back bumper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I will post more later


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Brian aka regal b took me to that show in his vert then we ran into jr there also


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol aww you went too far Larry post the busted pic hahaha!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I erased that as soon as I sent it to u and jerry lol oh and Brian bought me a gatorade lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I can always take it further if youd like lol hell I'll go all the way


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha nah too deep


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Wat it do son


same ol' bro!!! how are you doin faM?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO kill'n it!!! nice pics Larry!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*IN HOPES TO SUPPLY OUR FALLEN BROTHERS WIDOW AND TWO LITTLE GIRLS A SOMEWHAT GIFT OF FUNDS TO HELP THEM IN THEIR TIME OF NEED WE HAVE BEEN BLESSED WITH THE BROTHER ALEX'S DONATIONS OF CHROME A-ARMS FOR A RAFFLE.THAT'S RIGHT. FRONT A-ARMS WILL BE CHROMED TO THE WINNER.WINNER SUPPLIES ARMS AND SHIPPING.TOP A-ARMS ON ONE RAFFLE AND BOTTOM A-ARMS ON ANOTHER RAFFLE......$10 EACH...................Only 20 numbers in each raffle....multiple raffles to be done depending on how many were sold.....That's right only 20 tickets per raffle....Odds of winning are huge.Open to Good Time Members and out of State Members as well.Once money clears I will put name on board.Once all 20 names are filled we will hold a live set date,video raffle.Paypal money to [email protected] and ad your name and number on details.Do not put raffle so they wont close account
Or you can pay in person and watch the actual drawing in person if you are local.Let's make this Family feel at least a lil comfort in their time of grief.Once all 20 numbers are sold drawing will be at my house in Stetson Hills and live via video online...(youtube)*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 630202


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

That's way cool of Alex for doing that


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> That's way cool of Alex for doing that


 Yessir....Depending on sales should be multiple sets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*WE HAVE BEEN BLESSED AGAIN WITH ANOTHER DONATION FOR AUCTION FOR OUR FALLEN BROTHERS FAMILY FROM Fred Deherrera with Fred's T-shirts.com and Memories CarClub .THEY ARE WILLING TO DONATE 12 PRINTED WHITE SHIRTS WITH ONE INK FOR YOUR CLUB NEEDS OR WHATEVER ELSE IS WANTED.THAT INCLUDES SET-UP FEES.GOOD TIMES MEMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GET GOOD TIMES SHIRTS AS YOU KNOW OF OUR RESTRICTIONS.$10 PER TICKET ......HMU.....AND GOD BLESS THE DONATION*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


RIP BIG HOMIE ...WE WILL KEEP UR MEMORY ALIVE !! GT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> RO kill'n it!!! nice pics Larry!!!


Yup that 63 is clean and that 65 vert is real clean and Ralphs old cutty I still like that ride too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup that 63 is clean and that 65 vert is real clean and Ralphs old cutty I still like that ride too


yeah definitely!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts goin' on CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*THANK YOU SO MUCH TO Ricky AND THE Ruthless Kustoms FAMILY.YOUR GENEROUS DONATION DOES NOT GO UNNOTICED BROTHER.THANKS AGAIN .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thank You so much for taking those pics Big Ceez for those who could not be there.


Anytime bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *THANK YOU SO MUCH TO Ricky AND THE Ruthless Kustoms FAMILY.YOUR GENEROUS DONATION DOES NOT GO UNNOTICED BROTHER.THANKS AGAIN .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


It was the least we could do bro...if there is anything else we can do let us know


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

BRAND NEW 4 LUG DAYTON ADAPTERS MAKE OFFER


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

BRAND NEW DAYTON KO'S $350 OBO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Special thanks to Most Hated Car Club for the donation. .Much Love and respect guys.Thank you so very much.*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> It was the least we could do bro...if there is anything else we can do let us know


 So very appreciated Brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anything to help out Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Anything to help out Roy


Bro it help believe me.Much appreciated


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thank You to everyone for their Condolences and support.There is a bank account that will be available tomorrow. The name of the account is "Jimmy GT Valdez Memorial Fund" through Wells Fargo.You can go into any Wells Fargo and tell them that and they can deposit it in the account.Or we also have a paypal account [email protected] Much love for helping support his service fees as well as his Widow and Two Daughters (15 & 12) Or just simply go to www.wellsfargo.com and donate to "Jimmy GT Valdez Memorial Fund"*


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> BRAND NEW DAYTON KO'S $350 OBO


SOLD


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> SOLD


 Damn


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn


gota get sum cash for sum tires


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wat up Co...hit up krazy cutting for all your Engraved needs and beautiful chrome work....
just went and visited them in yuma...
nice shop.good people ....beautiful work
if you need some stuff dropped off let me know...I will












be taking empty trailer to pick my shit up....throw sum gas $ my way....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> wat up Co...hit up krazy cutting for all your Engraved needs and beautiful chrome work....
> just went and visited them in yuma...
> nice shop.good people ....beautiful work
> if you need some stuff dropped off let me know...I will
> ...


Santiago is good people's man I just picked up a shit load of stuff from em


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eww etched stuff lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Good vid it was sad but I liked it Jim wuld be happy


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good vid it was sad but I liked it Jim wuld be happy


 x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Santiago is good people's man I just picked up a shit load of stuff from em


X82 ....Santi is good people


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? Any word on who shot jimmy?! I hope they catch him!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good vid it was sad but I liked it Jim wuld be happy


x2 :angel:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just figured I'd post some pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is my theme song lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

While you wear your YOLO shirt! Hahaha!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Just figured I'd post some pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> While you wear your YOLO shirt! Hahaha!


I was talking about that shirt this morning lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was talking about that shirt this morning lol


Lol only you my friend!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This is my theme song lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWO2RkdG2rQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pages going by slow........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Who all is going to New Mexico this weekend take lots of pics please


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Who all is going to New Mexico this weekend take lots of pics please


Ima drive the rag out there, who else is going...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah its been yawn in here


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Ima drive the rag out there, who else is going...


im going wit the fam none of my cars are done so rollin in the 300 hit me up what time u leaving?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My ride still isnt done so Im skippin out on New Mex


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWO2RkdG2rQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big CO waddup!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That jam is coo fes


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> im going wit the fam none of my cars are done so rollin in the 300 hit me up what time u leaving?


I want to try to leave by 7am tomorrow morning. What about you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


>


Best one on the page


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Ima drive the rag out there, who else is going...


Man that would be a nice cruise in a rag


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man that would be a nice cruise in a rag


Lol It should be good weather too makes it that much better bro!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Everyone going down to New Mexico be safe and good luck...rep big for all of us in CO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man that would be a nice cruise in a rag


I dont wanna hear that


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Everyone going down to New Mexico be safe and good luck...rep big for all of us in CO.


Co-signed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont wanna hear that


Lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 632038


:h5:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Who here knows about car audio? The guys in car stereo section don't say much


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Who here knows about car audio? The guys in car stereo section don't say much


Chuck Money is a pro when it comes to car audio.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Chuck Money is a pro when it comes to car audio.


 Yessir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Who here knows about car audio? The guys in car stereo section don't say much


Stereo makes music which goes through little wires to speakers bamm all u need to know playa ur welcome


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Stereo makes music which goes through little wires to speakers bamm all u need to know playa ur welcome


Haha, no I need to know if its possible to have one amp to power (2) 10" subs, (2) 6.5 components and (4) 4" coaxials


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude at radio shack said I need a 5 channel amp at least 1200w minumum


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Dude at radio shack said I need a 5 channel amp at least 1200w minumum


Yeah you would need a 5 channel unless you get a mono amp and a 4 channel amp.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Stereo makes music which goes through little wires to speakers bamm all u need to know playa ur welcome


Hahahaha this guy! Quite the knuckle head lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Stereo makes music which goes through little wires to speakers bamm all u need to know playa ur welcome


That's deep lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's deep lol


I do poems y todo bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Dude at radio shack said I need a 5 channel amp at least 1200w minumum


I have a 5 channel amp in my ride but its only powering one sub and 2 5 1/4 and 2 6 1/2s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That jam is coo fes


yeah shits pretty dope!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Best one on the page


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah you would need a 5 channel unless you get a mono amp and a 4 channel amp.


I'm trying to get away from running 2 amps. I need to figure what wattage now. I know know shit about car stereo. I mean, I can hook up a stereo and amp but when it come to technical terms I'm lost.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I'm trying to get away from running 2 amps. I need to figure what wattage now. I know know shit about car stereo. I mean, I can hook up a stereo and amp but when it come to technical terms I'm lost.


Its not that hard if ur lookin for just clean decent sounds but if ur goin competition then it gets technical


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its not that hard if ur lookin for just clean decent sounds but if ur goin competition then it gets technical


Yea clean and decent is what I want. I want my shit to jam tho. I wonder if like a 1200w would suffice.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats alot of watts to me when I get my ride back I will tell u what I have hopefully monday


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Yea clean and decent is what I want. I want my shit to jam tho. I wonder if like a 1200w would suffice.


Sounds like you need 2 amps. The only time I would run a 5 channel is if you dont have very much room. A 4 channel and a mono amp just make tuning and everything else easier.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Sounds like you need 2 amps. The only time I would run a 5 channel is if you dont have very much room. A 4 channel and a mono amp just make tuning and everything else easier.


That's the thing, I don't have much room. Right now I have my mono amp under my passenger seat cuz I don't have room in my trunk. Id like to use the current amp location cuz I have the wires hid real nice. Plus, doesn't 2 amps = 2 batteries?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats alot of watts to me when I get my ride back I will tell u what I have hopefully monday


That sounds good cuz


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> That's the thing, I don't have much room. Right now I have my mono amp under my passenger seat cuz I don't have room in my trunk. Id like to use the current amp location cuz I have the wires hid real nice. Plus, doesn't 2 amps = 2 batteries?


Not really 2 batteries just need a good power from battery and a distribution block to split the power to each amp.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Im trying to figure this out. Maybe I'm thinking about it too much but my cvr's are 400w rms each x 2= 800w. The kfc-x1730p's are 110w rms x 2 = 220w. That's 1020w already and not to mention the (4) 4" for the rear deck which I haven't got yet. I understand that the specs I included are at max in which I won't be pushing max but its an idea.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Not really 2 batteries just need a good power from battery and a distribution block to split the power to each amp.


That's where I'm confused. There's different options I can do but I'm trying to find the right option for my application. I have a HO alt pushing out 90 amps but a cheapy neverstart from mallmart lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> That's the thing, I don't have much room. Right now I have my mono amp under my passenger seat cuz I don't have room in my trunk. Id like to use the current amp location cuz I have the wires hid real nice. Plus, doesn't 2 amps = 2 batteries?


If you already got the ho alternator you just need a better battery. If you can find a newer 5 channel amp that will give you the power you need it may work out. If you do it that way let us know how it works out. I've been curious about some of these new amps.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut gauge wire you runnin?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Click Pic for Video of drawing*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*15 spots left for next raffle $10 a pop to get your Upper OR Lower A-arms Chromed Out*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Click Pic for Video of drawing*


That's me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *15 spots left for next raffle $10 a pop to get your Upper OR Lower A-arms Chromed Out*


gonna have to do this one too!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> gonna have to do this one too!!!


:yes:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Let me ask this. Would I be better off if I ran a mono amp with a 4 channel or just one 5 channel. I might be able to mount a 4 channel on my sub box between the rear seat on box. I can't remember what gauge wire I'm using. I can let you know when I get home later.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking at this amp

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00786XNS0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Let me ask this. Would I be better off if I ran a mono amp with a 4 channel or just one 5 channel. I might be able to mount a 4 channel on my sub box between the rear seat on box. I can't remember what gauge wire I'm using. I can let you know when I get home later.


like i said i would run 2 separate amps if possible. How often and how high do you play your music? If you're bumpin for awhile the amp between the seat and box may get too hot unless you put a fan on it.



wannabelowrider said:


> I was looking at this amp
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00786XNS0


Doesn't look too bad but I don't think it will push enough power for your speakers. You don't want to under power them.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *15 spots left for next raffle $10 a pop to get your Upper OR Lower A-arms Chromed Out*


Gonna try and get in on it. Gotta get the paypal info from my wife after we run some errands.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like a good amp and no u dont wanna under power if u do dont try to compensate by turning your stereo full blast or u will blow ur speakers eventually


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> like i said i would run 2 separate amps if possible. How often and how high do you play your music? If you're bumpin for awhile the amp between the seat and box may get too hot unless you put a fan on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look too bad but I don't think it will push enough power for your speakers. You don't want to under power them.


Ok, cool I'm leaning toward running 2 amps with a distribution block and a better battery


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Let me ask this. Would I be better off if I ran a mono amp with a 4 channel or just one 5 channel. I might be able to mount a 4 channel on my sub box between the rear seat on box. I can't remember what gauge wire I'm using. I can let you know when I get home later.


I would say mono and a 4 channel because you can get an amp for your subs to bass better than you would with a 5 ch...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I would say mono and a 4 channel because you can get an amp for your subs to bass better than you would with a 5 ch...


Get off layitlow and cruise lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I would say mono and a 4 channel because you can get an amp for your subs to bass better than you would with a 5 ch...


That makes sense.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Get off layitlow and cruise lol


Lol I know huh!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Lol I know huh!


Im only on cuz Im bored


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm only on cuz I can't cruise lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do peeps?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I'm only on cuz I can't cruise lol


Same here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I cruised today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

About 3 total blocks testing out my radio,before the Turd went back into hibernation. :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What happened Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What happened Roy


Just wanted to get away from the house while listening to the system so the neighbors wouldn't get annoyed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have to do that too Roy!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just wanted to get away from the house while listening to the system so the neighbors wouldn't get annoyed


How where the results? of you listening while you cruise.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> How where the results? of you listening while you cruise.


They were GOOD.Might have to upgrade alternator though


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Ok, cool I'm leaning toward running 2 amps with a distribution block and a better battery


Its the better idea if it will fit



TheREGAL_B said:


> I would say mono and a 4 channel because you can get an amp for your subs to bass better than you would with a 5 ch...


yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Leaning on a lil 4 Channel too for mids and highs...Probably a 300/4 JL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Its the better idea if it will fit
> 
> 
> 
> yup


 Anson what 2 numbers did you want?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> SUP COLORADO!!!



:nicoderm: wut up fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck to everyone in NM today have fun and take lots of pics


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good luck to everyone in NM today have fun and take lots of pics


 X Deuce


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :nicoderm: wut up fes


not much workin on the cutty!!! how's everything goin wit you?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Anson what 2 numbers did you want?


4 and 13 if available bro.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> 4 and 13 if available bro.


 Got ya for 13 but 4 is taken


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Got ya for 13 but 4 is taken


um....2?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> um....2?


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> not much workin on the cutty!!! how's everything goin wit you?


Chillin man


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man when is the weather going to get nice enuf to roll around!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Man when is the weather going to get nice enuf to roll around!


 Nice today


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Man when is the weather going to get nice enuf to roll around!


Damn winter dont wanna quite give up. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's all windy ova here in good ole Aurora!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

it was a good day at the show in nm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

47bomb said:


> it was a good day at the show in nm


 I bet


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Damn winter dont wanna quite give up. :thumbsdown:


X2
I about had it with this cold ass weather. I need some warm weather to put some work on the Regal


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics from the show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice weather down here


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics from the show?


i put pics on my instagram under 59imp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mofo said instigram lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

T'S CADDY!!!! JC STYLE...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

New Mexico Show, sorry some of the pics or a little shakey lol


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

PHOTO SHOOT WE DID THIS SAT ..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnnn looks like I missed a good show brian


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics Brian keep em coming


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Good pics Brian keep em coming


X66


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD Pics


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Most Hated in there


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats all i got guys I hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

My personal favorite of the whole trip!!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

ANYONE GOT ANY COILS FOR SALE LOOKIN FOR 3 TON OR 3 1/2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics thanx for posting them!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> My personal favorite of the whole trip!!
> View attachment 633012


Nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

GTColorado said:


> ANYONE GOT ANY COILS FOR SALE LOOKIN FOR 3 TON OR 3 1/2


I got the chrome 3 tons..brand new


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Wut gauge wire you runnin?


Im running 4 gauge. Would something like this work or would i need an actual distribution block?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_36365_Xscorpion-DBT24RG.html


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Mofo said instigram lol


INTSAGRAM IS EASIER TO POST PICS FROM MY PHONE


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Im running 4 gauge. Would something like this work or would i need an actual distribution block?
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_36365_Xscorpion-DBT24RG.html


That should work. If I remember correctly that is wut chuck money is using in his 65 or one like it. Or you could run the wire back to the amps and do a dist block there. Having that volt meter is nice though.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool pics! Sick rides, thanks!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Im running 4 gauge. Would something like this work or would i need an actual distribution block?
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_36365_Xscorpion-DBT24RG.html


I would say run this, fused of course.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3271_Hitron-HFB2G.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> INTSAGRAM IS EASIER TO POST PICS FROM MY PHONE


I was just playin homie u dont have to yell lol hows the rides coming along


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was just playin homie u dont have to yell lol hows the rides coming along


Cyber Bully


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone know of a local (somewhere in colorado) painter/air brusher that can paint my daughter pedal car Dora theme? I ain't looking for someone that is gonna do a sheisty job I want it badass badass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anyone know of a local (somewhere in colorado) painter/air brusher that can paint my daughter pedal car Dora theme? I ain't looking for someone that is gonna do a sheisty job I want it badass badass


 Get Chuckie to paint it and Tom Stack to Airbrush it......Or Randy can do it too


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Get Chuckie to paint it and Tom Stack to Airbrush it......Or Randy can do it too


I was thinking Tom stacks too I heard he had some health problems though......do you have chuckle and Tom stack number so I can have my wife call them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Chuckie don't answer the phone and I don't have Toms number bro.Just gotta have someone go down to Chuckies...I heard he does airbrushing too.Maybe just bring some pics


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was just playin homie u dont have to yell lol hows the rides coming along


wasnt yelling bro but anyway i got motivation for my fleetline from that show so im gona try to get it done by the next show i think its in august. hows your 57 going?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Chuckie don't answer the phone and I don't have Toms number bro.Just gotta have someone go down to Chuckies...I heard he does airbrushing too.Maybe just bring some pics


You wanna PM me the address so I can send my old lady down there....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's off Delta and hancock.....Make first right on Western then immediate left in between buildings....Hippy van out fron


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's off Delta and hancock.....Make first right on Western then immediate left in between buildings....Hippy van out fron


 Thanks Roy :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks Roy :h5:


 No prob


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I would say run this, fused of course.
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3271_Hitron-HFB2G.html


This one seems decent too. So I can probably ditch the fuse block that came with my mono amp if I went with this? Or should I keep that fuse too for extra precaution?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> This one seems decent too. So I can probably ditch the fuse block that came with my mono amp if I went with this? Or should I keep that fuse too for extra precaution?


If you're talkin bout the fuse(s) at the battery no you need that within a couple feet of the battery and when you add your second amp depending on wut fuse you have at the battery you may need a higher amperage fuse. Either of those that were posted will work, just depends on how you want to wire it and how much you wanna spend extra for the volt meter if thats important to you.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> This one seems decent too. So I can probably ditch the fuse block that came with my mono amp if I went with this? Or should I keep that fuse too for extra precaution?


I was looking at that first battery connector wrong. You will need that dist block back at the amps that Regal B posted or one similar from the main wire from the battery to each individual amp.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Right now I have the amp fuse mounted behind the kick panel cuz I. Didn't wanna get it wet when I wash my engine and what not. If I need to I can probably mount it closer to the battery somewhere discreet where it can't get wet. That volt one I posted was just something I saw but I. Like the one Brian posted


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was just playin homie u dont have to yell lol hows the rides coming along


 Hey Larry did jew still wanna sell those rims to my Boy Bro?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry for all the ?'s but I'm just trying to figure this out and do it right the first time


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Right now I have the amp fuse mounted behind the kick panel cuz I. Didn't wanna get it wet when I wash my engine and what not. If I need to I can probably mount it closer to the battery somewhere discreet where it can't get wet. That volt one I posted was just something I saw but I. Like the one Brian posted


You just need the inline fuse within the first 2-3 feet of the battery and the inline fuses are water proof/tight so you dont have to worry bout that. They are designed to be in the engine compartment with rain etc.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hey Larry did jew still wanna sell those rims to my Boy Bro?


Yes I do does he liked buffed whites or skinnyz?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> wasnt yelling bro but anyway i got motivation for my fleetline from that show so im gona try to get it done by the next show i think its in august. hows your 57 going?


Still fightin with the top this is getting ridiculous but shuld be dun by tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Cyber Bully


U aint got no room to talk *****


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yes I do does he liked buffed whites or skinnyz?


Skinny


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U aint got no room to talk *****


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Skinny


When


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When


 Whenever you ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Whenever you ready


Im ready but hows he gonna get em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im ready but hows he gonna get em


Just told him to call ya breh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Coo


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

what rims and how much?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> what rims and how much?


Shot u a txt homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Still fightin with the top this is getting ridiculous but shuld be dun by tonight


I still gonna win the race


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

plague said:


> I still gonna win the race


 How's my Rivi Mayne?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

GTColorado said:


> ANYONE GOT ANY COILS FOR SALE LOOKIN FOR 3 TON OR 3 1/2


i do pm a # or call gil tafoya


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> How's my Rivi Mayne?


Got guts done worked on the setup, but working on other peoples car so im down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> I still gonna win the race


U sure about that


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey what's good Colorado?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

lacwood said:


> I got the chrome 3 tons..brand new


How much big dog?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

a few shoots i took at the photoshoot this sat...


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone got a clean set of 2bar straight knock offs local?????


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning peeps!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning peeps!!!


:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
raiderhater719 65 IMPALA SS


Wut up richie rich


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> raiderhater719 65 IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> Wut up richie rich


Same old same man did u find some wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Raffle held at 420 film will be online


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up CO!!!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

trying to bust this out this summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 634395
> trying to bust this out this summer


Looks real good I thought u were workin on it the other night when I cruised by in the work taxi


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Same old same man did u find some wheels


Yea I got some Z's


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Zenith's Congrats dude!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks real good I thought u were workin on it the other night when I cruised by in the work taxi


thanx bro iv been workin on it everyday lately


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://DzUTxe4s7V0&sns


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well... I just found out today something today from Ken. I don't know if you guys know about the new Zenith Wire Wheel, Wire Wheel King. I always thought the signature Locking Allen Nut KO's were all the same. They are not and buyer beware!!! The ones before new ownership took over are the ones to get and hold on to forever! The new ones are just not made the same as the old ones.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 634395
> trying to bust this out this summer


He'll yeah can't wait to see that hit the streets!! Looking good bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Well... I just found out today something today from Ken. I don't know if you guys know about the new Zenith Wire Wheel, Wire Wheel King. I always thought the signature Locking Allen Nut KO's were all the same. They are not and buyer beware!!! The ones before new ownership took over are the ones to get and hold on to forever! The new ones are just not made the same as the old ones.


Chineths is what they call them on layitlow


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> He'll yeah can't wait to see that hit the streets!! Looking good bro.


thanx alot got lots of motivation from that show. havnt been to one in a long time.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Well... I just found out today something today from Ken. I don't know if you guys know about the new Zenith Wire Wheel, Wire Wheel King. I always thought the signature Locking Allen Nut KO's were all the same. They are not and buyer beware!!! The ones before new ownership took over are the ones to get and hold on to forever! The new ones are just not made the same as the old ones.


I picked up some too...is there something I need to know besides the fact that the are not the orginal production ones???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I picked up some too...is there something I need to know besides the fact that the are not the orginal production ones???


They made alot of them with china parts thats why the guy got ran off that was selling them. I heard he had an issue with the spokes leaking as well the closest thing to daytons and OG zeniths is wire wheel king the guy who owns that was an original employee of zenith I believe or knows the original owner. Im just reporting what Ive read and what the WWK company members explained to me.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They made alot of them with china parts thats why the guy got ran off that was selling them. I heard he had an issue with the spokes leaking as well the closest thing to daytons and OG zeniths is wire wheel king the guy who owns that was an original employee of zenith I believe or knows the original owner. Im just reporting what Ive read and what the WWK company members explained to me.


That's who I am going to order from was WWK..... today I was going to send him the money now I am kind of skeptical lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldnt be skeptical of WWK they make a nice product and its lowrider enthusiast serving lowrider enthusiast


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wouldnt be skeptical of WWK they make a nice product and its lowrider enthusiast serving lowrider enthusiast


Coo man that's good to hear thanks for the heads up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah it seems to me they do put out good product still I guess its the eye of the beholder.


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WWK is good people done some bussiness with them I think his name is Ralph good guy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah it seems to me they do put out good product still I guess its the eye of the beholder.





65 IMPALA SS said:


> WWK is good people done some bussiness with them I think his name is Ralph good guy


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I will stick with Dayton a little longer.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> thanx alot got lots of motivation from that show. havnt been to one in a long time.


He'll yeah bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> I think I will stick with Dayton a little longer.


I was going to go with Dayton but I couldn't convince my old lady that 3000 for some cross lace D's was a good idea lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I roll chinas I dont give a fuck wheels are wheels


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I roll chinas I dont give a fuck wheels are wheels


:h5: me either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :h5: me either


Thats what Im talkin about bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah it seems to me they do put out good product still I guess its the eye of the beholder.


Happy Birthday bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> sup CO!!!


QVO papo...when are you getting the new RollN videos in


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Eww chinas!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Eww chinas!


:roflmao:never heard a guy say "eww" lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to GOODTIMES and Jimmy's family today....May he Ride In Peace :angel: If there is anything.... anything at all the me, my family or RUTHLESS can do please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I still would like to have some cross laced Zeniths or Dayton's. I have had a the same set of Dayton's since 1996 still shining on my 1965. Then I got a new to me a clean set pre stamped D's couple years ago on my Ace. I will check your Z's out when you get them Ricky I am excited for you bro! Hows is your tour in Afgan going?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> I still would like to have some cross laced Zeniths or Dayton's. I have had a the same set of Dayton's since 1996 still shining on my 1965. Then I got a new to me a clean set pre stamped D's couple years ago on my Ace. I will check your Z's out when you get them Ricky I am excited for you bro! Hows is your tour in Afgan going?


I'm excited to bro I got a lot of stuff waiting to be shipped to me or in boxes at home....I just ordered all 2 tone engraved parts for my youngest daughters pedal car she is such a sweet heart I asked her what she wanted for her birthday na she's said a Lowrider car.....:happysad: lol....still waiting on a lot of stuff from Santiago and a couple other places.....only major thing besides paint is the set up and that's next.....afghan is boring but at least they haven't been screwing with us here lately.....


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I roll chinas I dont give a fuck wheels are wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I roll chinas I dont give a fuck wheels are wheels


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> QVO papo...when are you getting the new RollN videos in


before the Mesa Show I believe...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhRArB593p01V8Q5Ty funny ass shit right here...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! really slow in here...


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhRArB593p01V8Q5Ty funny ass shit right here...


thats funny stuff,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> thats funny stuff,


lol right!!! :rofl:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is alamosa cole park?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 635496
> View attachment 635497


How much is the hop prize and how much for bikes??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO ?? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... think facebook finally took over... SMH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Them china chines I keep oh so clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Them china chines I keep oh so clean


 China's and Fat Whites on a Tri-5 Rag :facepalm:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those look like Dayton spokes though.They are tapered instead of stepped


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh I must have missed that page in the lowrider handbook that said I need daytons and skinny whites


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh I must have missed that page in the lowrider handbook that said I need daytons and skinny whites


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh I must have missed that page in the lowrider handbook that said I need daytons and skinny whites


I sense Butthurtitis amongst thee


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL too true in most cases


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL too true in most cases



:yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I sense Butthurtitis amongst thee


U must not know me then lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Them china chines I keep oh so clean





:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U must not know me then lol


 I'm yust fuckin wit ya dog...Thought I'd wake ya up a lil.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm yust fuckin wit ya dog...Thought I'd wake ya up a lil.


U kno my job Im always awake its usually zombie status yhough lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Though*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol ....I hear ya....Car looks tough with the new top dog.Big Ups


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> How much is the hop prize and how much for bikes??


hop prize x2?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> hop prize x2?



:scrutinize:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Them china chines I keep oh so clean


looks like you use windex on em
http://youtu.be/nZGj1ip_J1U


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope thats straight car wash and absorber


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nope thats straight car wash and absorber


ya i know jus trying to change the subject of the hating on chinas and fat white walls.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> ya i know jus trying to change the subject of the hating on chinas and fat white walls.


Ya I kno homie I luv that movie


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

larry just seen your bro go by my shop in the 61 looks good homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> larry just seen your bro go by my shop in the 61 looks good homie


Right on


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahaha The Wash!! One of my favorites


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat up big co.


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Sup big prez.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahahaha The Wash!! One of my favorites


lol, f**ck you then, you old trout mouf ass nugga!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> lol, f**ck you then, you old trout mouf ass nugga!


Hahahaha yeah!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! Hope everyone had a productive weekend!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn i gots chinas wit fat white walls but at least he keeps them clean im really slackin:banghead:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint nothing wrong with Chinas and Fat Whites.I was yust giving Larry chit.Everybody knows Fat Whites are like a Traditional thing here in the Southwest.And Chinas shit,I'd rock em too if I had to buy new rims.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Chinas is straight but I like skinny white walls better than fat white walls


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO?? What's the first show of the season??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like buffs sometimes Im really wanting to run skinnys but tires are so expensive Im gonna get sum use out of these ones before I swap em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Sup big prez.


Sup Eric!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Imma go wit' the skinny's and china combo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That gangster window has me rollin top up lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That gangster window has me rollin top up lol


Drop that top foo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Imma go wit' the skinny's and china combo!!!


Lol and add that color we set


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Aint nothing wrong with Chinas and Fat Whites.I was yust giving Larry chit.Everybody knows Fat Whites are like a Traditional thing here in the Southwest.And Chinas shit,I'd rock em too if I had to buy new rims.


Wat up roy wats goin down


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like buffs sometimes Im really wanting to run skinnys but tires are so expensive Im gonna get sum use out of these ones before I swap em


We all know "expensive" isn't in your vocabulary bruh! :biggrin:


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

what up anyone got any CLEAN 14's to trade for my new all chrome 13's


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> Wat up roy wats goin down


 Just praying my parts get here on time big dog....How you been?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3706864912.html


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man this weather today is nuts!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just praying my parts get here on time big dog....How you been?


 good bro just trying to get ready to ride for the summer. i heard u been putting in sum work sure its gona be nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> buMp


 hey bro can i still leave that ride at ur house.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3706864912.html


Thats the club brother Normans 58....if someone is interested I will get you his bottom dollar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Already talked to gasper they are having a hop didnt ask about prize money (i no slap myself) but just a lil more info that wasnt on the flyer


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Well hell by the looks of that shit. i can see that they dont want my black ass there. *"My People,Culture, and Art"*.....damn if i learn Spanish can i come then....that's some racist shit if you ask me....Feburary is now Blacks only Month follow your family tree to its roots and leave to there for 28 days....*..IM FUCKING JOKING GUYS I KNOW WHAT THE DAY IS ABOUT*.....u know i have to provoke u assholes.....lmfao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Blacks got a whole month we get one day lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my rearend swapped so 13x7s n skirts now Im swapping the trans hopefully I can make cinco. Im probably gonna drive my ride to denver maybe hit springs on the way back


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Already talked to gasper they are having a hop didnt ask about prize money (i no slap myself) but just a lil more info that wasnt on the flyer


My old lady talked to him too and he said he will do a hop if he has at least two cars and he said there is no prize money yet he only has a trophy but he was going to talk to his sponsors and see if he can get some money together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> hey bro can i still leave that ride at ur house.


you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

all those sponsors no cash prize... SMH, I know were I'll be at cinco


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Watching NASCAR LOL!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> all those sponsors no cash prize... SMH, I know were I'll be at cinco


ha dogg i got a throphy if u need one bro...its a bball one that i got in 6th grade..fuck the sponsors there is entry fee $$$$$$$


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Watching NASCAR LOL!!!


Puerto Ricans watch NASCAR :dunno: lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ha dogg i got a throphy if u need one bro...its a bball one that i got in 6th grade..fuck the sponsors there is entry fee $$$$$$$


don't need no trophies... lol don't mind a chance at some money though...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Puerto Ricans watch NASCAR :dunno: lol


lol not all of us jus a select few!!! LOL!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> lol not all of us jus a select few!!! LOL!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


>


sup wit you? how's everything?


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

I GOTS SUM BRAND NEW 13x7 ALL CHROMES WITH BRAND NEW MILSTAR TIRES $600 OBO NO ACCESORIES NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> sup wit you? how's everything?


Chillin man the bad guys are acting up a little but lately u know how it is.......end of aug probably come back for good then start piecing my monte together......how's BIG M doing?? Soon as the new Rollin comes in LMK I will send my old lady to scoop a copy


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Back up rick i already called 1st dibs might even take him the money for it tomorrow its payday lol but ya i say no prize money but want us to pay to hop??? Na lets just set up a after hop then!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

*rims*



GTColorado said:


> I GOTS SUM BRAND NEW 13x7 ALL CHROMES WITH BRAND NEW MILSTAR TIRES $600 OBO NO ACCESORIES NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!!


any pics?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Back up rick i already called 1st dibs might even take him the money for it tomorrow its payday lol but ya i say no prize money but want us to pay to hop??? Na lets just set up a after hop then!


Man ur gay lol.....ur car up and running yet ready to hit some corners?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got my rearend swapped so 13x7s n skirts now Im swapping the trans hopefully I can make cinco. Im probably gonna drive my ride to denver maybe hit springs on the way back


Let me know when you come to Denver....we can do lunch


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

impala63 said:


> any pics?


Yes will post them today


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

GTColorado said:


> I GOTS SUM BRAND NEW 13x7 ALL CHROMES WITH BRAND NEW MILSTAR TIRES $600 OBO NO ACCESORIES NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!!


hit me up 720-628-2419 ill take them


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Oops


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Well hell by the looks of that shit. i can see that they dont want my black ass there. *"My People,Culture, and Art"*.....damn if i learn Spanish can i come then....that's some racist shit if you ask me....Feburary is now Blacks only Month follow your family tree to its roots and leave to there for 28 days....*..IM FUCKING JOKING GUYS I KNOW WHAT THE DAY IS ABOUT*.....u know i have to provoke u assholes.....lmfao


Its all good u can come hang with us


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> My old lady talked to him too and he said he will do a hop if he has at least two cars and he said there is no prize money yet he only has a trophy but he was going to talk to his sponsors and see if he can get some money together


U planning to take the caprice out for a test or saving it til u get back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3763115059.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Just wanted to say on behalf of Good Times Colorado and the Valdez Family,your donations are very appreciated and will help very much.It honors me to be part of such an amazing group of people coming together to show support in an unfortunate situation.God bless you all and Thank You for lightening the load of this tremendous burden that was cast upon us without warning.*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> U planning to take the caprice out for a test or saving it til u get back


Probably let it go to cinco if someone wqnts to hop against me....:dunno:..... if not definitely the citywide show......thanks for taking care of me pimp juice....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Just wanted to say on behalf of Good Times Colorado and the Valdez Family,your donations are very appreciated and will help very much.It honors me to be part of such an amazing group of people coming together to show support in an unfortunate situation.God bless you all and Thank You for lightening the load of this tremendous burden that was cast upon us without warning.*



:thumbsup:


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pts/3763115059.html


good deal right there


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

mikegDenver said:


> hit me up 720-628-2419 ill take them


text sent


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Its all good u can come hang with us


First off how u going to under cut my boy with the Roll'n DVDS. and hell i would rather be with yall seeing some bumpers getting smashed then here watching front cross members grinding asphalt..plus yall fun as hell to hang with anyways....and damn u cuz know i want a piston pump kit cuz i may build a hopper G Body ALL WEIGHT FUCK YOUR GATE....IM GOING TO PUT AN 18 WHEELER IN THE TRUNK OF THAT BITCH....IM CALLING IT "THE STATUE OF SHITIER" CUZ IT STAY ON THE BUMPER......LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Probably let it go to cinco if someone wqnts to hop against me....:dunno:..... if not definitely the citywide show......thanks for taking care of me pimp juice....


FUCK A SHOW MAN CALL HIM OUT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *I will have the new Roll'N in stock this week with the footage of the GT picnic and colorado shows if anyone wants any lmk
> *


me too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Chillin man the bad guys are acting up a little but lately u know how it is.......end of aug probably come back for good then start piecing my monte together......how's BIG M doing?? Soon as the new Rollin comes in LMK I will send my old lady to scoop a copy


everything good... and cool I'll have them...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Back up rick i already called 1st dibs might even take him the money for it tomorrow its payday lol but ya i say no prize money but want us to pay to hop??? Na lets just set up a after hop then!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> First off how u going to under cut my boy with the Roll'n DVDS. and hell i would rather be with yall seeing some bumpers getting smashed then here watching front cross members grinding asphalt..plus yall fun as hell to hang with anyways....and damn u cuz know i want a piston pump kit cuz i may build a hopper G Body ALL WEIGHT FUCK YOUR GATE....IM GOING TO PUT AN 18 WHEELER IN THE TRUNK OF THAT BITCH....IM CALLING IT "THE STATUE OF SHITIER" CUZ IT STAY ON THE BUMPER......LMFAO


was an accident I meant to post in nm topic and thought I deleted it but guess not


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Probably let it go to cinco if someone wqnts to hop against me....:dunno:..... if not definitely the citywide show......thanks for taking care of me pimp juice....


no problem


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> I GOTS SUM BRAND NEW 13x7 ALL CHROMES WITH BRAND NEW MILSTAR TIRES $600 OBO NO ACCESORIES NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!!


call or text for pics 7194641189 need gone asap


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> FUCK A SHOW MAN CALL HIM OUT


Lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man ur gay lol.....ur car up and running yet ready to hit some corners?


I need a loan lol jk ya its all working already blew up pump head and need a new cylinder thou 12" unless i go to 14s but would rather get a slip yok before goin amy bigger so one days worth of work and it will be back to how it was before its hard to upgrade anything when courts keep hittin my ass wit fines (no ****)


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

But eventually i want to put that frame on there and put a Piston to the nose maybe doin like 40's or 50's bump up to 8 batteries idk yet i change my mind everyday lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Who's goin and what shows is everyone going to for Cinco?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Who's goin and what shows is everyone going to for Cinco?


:wave: wut up Javier I know there is on may 5th in the springs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

And I think may 4th in greely


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I need a loan lol jk ya its all working already blew up pump head and need a new cylinder thou 12" unless i go to 14s but would rather get a slip yok before goin amy bigger so one days worth of work and it will be back to how it was before its hard to upgrade anything when courts keep hittin my ass wit fines (no ****)


U didn't pick up the cylinder from ceez yet? 14's would look good on there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> I GOTS SUM BRAND NEW 13x7 ALL CHROMES WITH BRAND NEW MILSTAR TIRES $600 OBO NO ACCESORIES NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!!


$650 with accessories..hit me up






willing to meet in Denver or pueblo


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> U didn't pick up the cylinder from ceez yet? 14's would look good on there


na someone beat me to them:machinegun:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> na someone beat me to them:machinegun:


I still got them bro, I was messing with you because you low balled on my speakers...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I still got them bro, I was messing with you because you low balled on my speakers...lol


 Do they leak oil?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Do they leak oil?


One has a small leak so I need the o ring replaced.... the others brand new


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> One has a small leak so I need the o ring replaced.... the others brand new


Let me know if Los is gonna get em or is Bullchiting...If I don't get mine from LA I'll get em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Are they #6 or #8 ?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

They 12s and i want them still lol well shit u got me ceez dont worry i gots a o ring kit but um who has the plug on drive lines i just busted mine driving down the road :banghead: slip yok if possible


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

GTColorado said:


> $650 with accessories..hit me up
> View attachment 637434
> willing to meet in Denver or pueblo


Sold


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> They 12s and i want them still lol well shit u got me ceez dont worry i gots a o ring kit but um who has the plug on drive lines i just busted mine driving down the road :banghead: slip yok if possible


 I need #8's anyways.I have 1/2" lines going to the rear.On the driveline,get a slip from Black Magic,a driveline from the yunkyard,and have driveline specialist off Las Vegas install it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> Sold


 Congrats.................What's for dinner?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> They 12s and i want them still lol well shit u got me ceez dont worry i gots a o ring kit but um who has the plug on drive lines i just busted mine driving down the road :banghead: slip yok if possible


I got you bro...they are out already.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> They 12s and i want them still lol well shit u got me ceez dont worry i gots a o ring kit but um who has the plug on drive lines i just busted mine driving down the road :banghead: slip yok if possible


Go to the junk yard


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Congrats.................What's for dinner?


Wings an beer at ur place?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> Wings an beer at ur place?


 Lol if I wasn't sick as a Dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Los if you put 12's in that ride you are gonna need a slipyoke if you 3 and Lock up.....Or you will need a transmission in no time


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol if I wasn't sick as a Dog


Too much drinkin


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like buffs sometimes Im really wanting to run skinnys but tires are so expensive Im gonna get sum use out of these ones before I swap em


Hey bro them rims you sold derek where did you get them maxis tires?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> Too much drinkin


 I wish


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I already have 12 in the rear end of mine and nothing happened just the u-joints bind a little bit And then today happened lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

And black magic told me 200 I called them while I was waiting for the tow truck


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> And black magic told me 200 I called them while I was waiting for the tow truck



Multitasking:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> Hey bro them rims you sold derek where did you get them maxis tires?


las vegas they came with the car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had 12s in my elco


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave:sup co


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lacwood said:


> Multitasking:yes:


:rofl:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning colorado! Happy Friday!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning colorado! Happy Friday!


:wave:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TGIF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I had 12's in my Monte and besides Ujoints I had to get another Transmission.I was driving it quite a bit though and 3 wheelin every chance I got.And like to drive locked up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mine wuld bind up if locked up all the way in the rear so Id tap it down just a tad


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> They 12s and i want them still lol well shit u got me ceez dont worry i gots a o ring kit but um who has the plug on drive lines i just busted mine driving down the road :banghead: slip yok if possible


Los for you i will hook you up....you need a slip yoke adj uppers and lowers...you can call PJay or if you pay for the parts i can build it for you....D.O.M tubing or cold rolled your choice....you will need to balance the drive shaft tho...i dont do the spring on the slip yoke tho.....those 12" are only 8" without the adj uppers and lowers. you got my # its on you. the info is cuz i like you the NO LABOR CHARGE is cuz i LOVE Y ALL MOTHERFUCKIN ****....CUZ I GO ASS TO MOUTH...WE LOVE THE TASTE OF SUCCESS IN ESSEX


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Los for you i will hook you up....you need a slip yoke adj uppers and lowers...you can call PJay or if you pay for the parts i can build it for you....D.O.M tubing or cold rolled your choice....you will need to balance the drive shaft tho...i dont do the spring on the slip yoke tho.....those 12" are only 8" without the adj uppers and lowers. you got my # its on you. the info is cuz i like you the NO LABOR CHARGE is cuz i LOVE Y ALL MOTHERFUCKIN ****....CUZ I GO ASS TO MOUTH...WE LOVE THE TASTE OF SUCCESS IN ESSEX


I got some adjustable uppers but the bushings need to be Pressed in and no one will do them for me cuz the hole they go in is a lil bent as for the slip yok 200 is kinda outta my budget right now so ill hit u up on that shit one part at a time thou im gonna get them cylinders next cuz i need those asap lol but ill hit u up jeff thanks brotha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Find someone with a press and do them bushings yourself


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Find someone with a press and do them bushings yourself


I used a big ass vise


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Im figure out something and checked the drive shaft today just the u joints busted no biggie but since its out im put the slip yok on it anyways


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Use two 2x4s and a five pound sledge and greese the shells up . works everytime on my a arms and trailing arms to do bushings. I hit both the shell and the part with some emory cloth.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I got some adjustable uppers but the bushings need to be Pressed in and no one will do them for me cuz the hole they go in is a lil bent as for the slip yok 200 is kinda outta my budget right now so ill hit u up on that shit one part at a time thou im gonna get them cylinders next cuz i need those asap lol but ill hit u up jeff thanks brotha


shit stop going to those white boys cuz they only do shit by the book or they "Jimmie Rig" Shit....my black ass makes it work or i can "****** Rig" it and make it work your choice but shit gets done at S.T.M Auto Repair....EVERYTHING BUT MY OWN DAMN CARS....FUCKING CUSTOMERS...LMFAO...hit me up i can find time this weekend to press them in for u NO CHARGE NOT EVEN GAS GRASS ASS OR BEER.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Now that's a homie hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like a deal...I need all my bushing pressed on to on my undies ( little ****) and I will pay u in grass and ass lol...just ordered the bushing kit


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I had 14's on my regal chained off at about 12. Adjustable uppers, and 1/2" shortened drive shaft. Roll around locked up, on 3 all day, no problems.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had 12's with no slip on my old monte I only had problems if I would lock it all the way up the u could hear the driveshaft knocking but I would tap it down just a hit and it was good


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Solenoids in stock again for the summer $10ea. $5 shipping if ordered this weekend. Free shipping on orders of 10 or more.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

on there way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> on there way


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> :inout:


Hey Anson, how do I connect both remote wires for both amps from my deck? Do I just connect both amp remotes to the one from the deck :dunno:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Hey Anson, how do I connect both remote wires for both amps from my deck? Do I just connect both amp remotes to the one from the deck :dunno:


man just run a JUMPER wire from one amp to the Next its a 12 volt signal with like .3amps to it....and NO YOU DONT NEED A FUSE in that line...MOST OF ALL HIDE THE WIRES DAMN IT NOT SPIDER WEBS


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> I had 12's with no slip on my old monte I only had problems if I would lock it all the way up the u could hear the driveshaft knocking but I would tap it down just a hit and it was good


TRUE tho who wants to use just 8 or 10 inches not the whole 12....when u get back home put only half your dick in the wife the very first night and see how she likes it.....SHE WILL KICK YOUR ASS IN THE MORNING....LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


WHO THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY ASS YETI AT 1:40...TALKING SHIT.....HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man just run a JUMPER wire from one amp to the Next its a 12 volt signal with like .3amps to it....and NO YOU DONT NEED A FUSE in that line...MOST OF ALL HIDE THE WIRES DAMN IT NOT SPIDER WEBS


Lol, I've considered that actually but didn't mention it cuz I didn't wanna sound stupid. I will be hiding the wires as much as possible. I can't stand seeing a shit load of wires everywhere


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So pics from Mesa care of the club brother Norman


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> TRUE tho who wants to use just 8 or 10 inches not the whole 12....when u get back home put only half your dick in the wife the very first night and see how she likes it.....SHE WILL KICK YOUR ASS IN THE MORNING....LMFAO


That's all she can handle is half lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nice!!!


this is for cesar's pics not the random convos goin on elsewhere... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


this fool got some funny ass songs!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's all she can handle is half lol



WOW.... lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> this is for cesar's pics not the random convos goin on elsewhere... lol


:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:


chingo is still funny ass shit too!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> this is for cesar's pics not the random convos goin on elsewhere... lol


:boink:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :boink:


lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Hey Anson, how do I connect both remote wires for both amps from my deck? Do I just connect both amp remotes to the one from the deck :dunno:





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man just run a JUMPER wire from one amp to the Next its a 12 volt signal with like .3amps to it....and NO YOU DONT NEED A FUSE in that line...MOST OF ALL HIDE THE WIRES DAMN IT NOT SPIDER WEBS


Wut he said, jumper wire easy peezy


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


>


Chingo for presidente! Por favor believe it! Oh...and thats better than the og....:shocked:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Chingo for presidente! Por favor believe it! Oh...and thats better than the og....:shocked:


lol don't know about that but... its funny


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Wut he said, jumper wire easy peezy


 thanks


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Solenoids in stock again for the summer $10ea. $5 shipping if ordered this weekend. Free shipping on orders of 10 or more.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up CO beautiful day today!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not really when ur stuck in kansas this blows


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn you are always away doin work bro,what's gonna happen to our bromance!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damn you are always away doin work bro,what's gonna happen to our bromance!!!


I'll make it up to u lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:werd:


84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY ASS YETI AT 1:40...TALKING SHIT.....HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> lol don't know about that but... its funny


 I'll keep it goin...kinda reminds me of tryin to get my wifey :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY ASS YETI AT 1:40...TALKING SHIT.....HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR


You still got those schumacher 1072's for sale?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

a real nice day in colorado took my 59 out for a ride for the first time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> a real nice day in colorado took my 59 out for a ride for the first time


Is it dun


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is it dun


i still got to do the interior but it runs and drives still got put some trim on and bumpers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

47bomb said:


> i still got to do the interior but it runs and drives still got put some trim on and bumpers


 Looks GOOD are you still selling it?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


looks good


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looks GOOD are you still selling it?


dont know mayb if the paper was rite


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

47bomb said:


> i still got to do the interior but it runs and drives still got put some trim on and bumpers


you got another bomb on the side and the bud light truck at your spot?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

nah that green one is a buddy of mine that fool drives that car all over colorado thats cool tho. the beer truck wasnt at my shop mayb next time


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I was gonna say... Lol you got the beer truck like that!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good Mike I miss my 59 sometimes


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking for any trades on the beer truck?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks good Mike I miss my 59 sometimes


thanx bro


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

check out this 60 vert that stopped by the spot yesterday


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

numbers matching 348 wid 3 dueces


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 638973
> check out this 60 vert that stopped by the spot yesterday


 Nice ....Speedminder,power windows,power brakes,power seats and spotlights too :wow:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice ....Speedminder,power windows,power brakes,power seats and spotlights too :wow:


this guy has had this car for like 20+ years he lives here in my little town he's got other bad ass cars to all numbers matching


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> I'll keep it goin...kinda reminds me of tryin to get my wifey :happysad:


chingo bling went pop on this one!!! :rofl:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 638973
> check out this 60 vert that stopped by the spot yesterday


Thats clean


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


He a Spanish speaking Weird Al....the things folks will do for money...its damn shame what happen to flip..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

now this shit is stuppid funny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> LOL!!! Sup CO!!!


Wut up fes when the Rollin comin in so I can tell my wife to come get a copy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LOL!!! Sup CO!!!


I am still waiting on you to come over....haven't slept in two days


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I am still waiting on you to come over....haven't slept in two days


Any joto?? :dunno: Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Had a great time @ your house Ceez!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who is everyone getting their tires put on by?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mi gente? Roy jk!! I go to any shop off Federal. Lol!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

harbor freight has a manual mounter I've heard good things about in the tire and wheel section. Thinkin i might buy it.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Who is everyone getting their tires put on by?


 i put mine on myself and chapos and eloys too....lol i hate those motherfuckers but i can do them if u want.....u know how to get a hold of me...and its on my machine not manual dogg


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i put mine on myself and chapos and eloys too....lol i hate those motherfuckers but i can do them if u want.....u know how to get a hold of me...and its on my machine not manual dogg


Wish I could afford a real tire machine.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i put mine on myself and chapos and eloys too....lol i hate those motherfuckers but i can do them if u want.....u know how to get a hold of me...and its on my machine not manual dogg


:thumbsup: Cool appreciate it....Just gotta find some....Mofos want $70 each nowdays


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup: Cool appreciate it....Just gotta find some....Mofos want $70 each nowdays


maybe i should buy a machine.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Wish I could afford a real tire machine.
> 
> View attachment 639424


Is that Obama lol


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Who's got a couple used 13 inch tires, need some for cinco!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Who's got a couple used 13 inch tires, need some for cinco!!


I will have 2 used ones probably tomorrow with 90% tread except on very end


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Complete set of Sed TV ...Volumes 1-23 many with Double Disks $100 hmu.......................................................................................................*


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Who is everyone getting their tires put on by?


CALL DERICK HE WILL GET THEM PUT ON FOR YOU


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

lowlowlow said:


> Who's got a couple used 13 inch tires, need some for cinco!!


YOU NEED SKINNY OR BUFF?


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

WHO HAS KNOCK OFFS AND ADAPTERS FOR SALE????


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

GTColorado said:


> YOU NEED SKINNY OR BUFF?


skinny!


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

lowlowlow said:


> skinny!


how many you lookin for I got 3 skinny maxxis tires that are 95% tread


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup: Cool appreciate it....Just gotta find some....Mofos want $70 each nowdays


lol cuz there is 100 on back order iv been trying for 2months


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Mi gente? Roy jk!! I go to any shop off Federal. Lol!





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol cuz there is 100 on back order iv been trying for 2months


Damn mayne


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Had a great time @ your house Ceez!!!


Glad you guys came


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Get some premium sportways or coker 520's I hear they are worth the money!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

anybody looking to buy a set of 6" components? I have a brand new set of kenwoods that are too big for my kick panels. Im thinking $65 shipped. the model is kfc-p709ps.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> anybody looking to buy a set of 6" components? I have a brand new set of kenwoods that are too big for my kick panels. Im thinking $65 shipped. the model is kfc-p709ps.


*PM SENT*


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

GTColorado said:


> how many you lookin for I got 3 skinny maxxis tires that are 95% tread


2, hit me up


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

lowlowlow said:


> 2, hit me up


Text me im going tonight to pick up my rims ill go have them pulled off the rims tomarrow 7194641189


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Got these 13x7 Pre Stamps $500


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Get some premium sportways or coker 520's I hear they are worth the money!


You got Ds and no 520s yuckkk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You got Ds and no 520s yuckkk


 X2 might as well put some Fat Ass whites on em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats what Im sayin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats what Im sayin


 LOL you foo...What up Big Larry :wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

My next purchase 520's larry lol!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Step it up.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Co!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Complete set of Sed TV ...Volumes 1-23 many with Double Disks $100 hmu.......................................................................................................*


I'll buy that 22 & 23


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado? Had a great time @ your house Ceez!!!


No ****???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Glad you guys came


All ****!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

but thanks for the help today Ceez no ****!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Always got time for the homies!!!! Lol!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

looking for a 1951 golden Gazelle Hood ornament ? pm me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats what Im sayin


sup cuz how's the ride coming along .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL you foo...What up Big Larry :wave:


Its goin homie Im bustin ass on this car and feel like Im goin nowhete


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nowhere*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> sup cuz how's the ride coming along .


Slow bro but I made alot of changes that no one will notice nut I do behind the wheel


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its goin homie Im bustin ass on this car and feel like Im goin nowhete


I hear ya.I been waiting for Months foe parts and they still ain't gonna be ready.Just doing odds and ends here and there now.Feel like the stuff I'm doing will be unnoticed but I'll definitely sleep better.
With Cinco 4 days away Time is getting shorter and shorter


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Slow bro but I made alot of changes that no one will notice nut I do behind the wheel





TALKISCHEAP said:


> I hear ya.I been waiting for Months foe parts and they still ain't gonna be ready.Just doing odds and ends here and there now.Feel like the stuff I'm doing will be unnoticed but I'll definitely sleep better.
> With Cinco 4 days away Time is getting shorter and shorter


Co-signed I have boxes and boxes of stuff just chilling an more to come its eating me alive to start seeing some progress on my monte lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do fellas? Whens you do back stateside Ricky? How's life bro?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do fellas? Whens you do back stateside Ricky? How's life bro?


Wut up Javier I'm good man thanks for asking....probably around end of aug early sep I am looking at coming back maybe for good.....how's them impala coming man?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Somebody better jump on this one http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3776577643.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I hear ya.I been waiting for Months foe parts and they still ain't gonna be ready.Just doing odds and ends here and there now.Feel like the stuff I'm doing will be unnoticed but I'll definitely sleep better.
> With Cinco 4 days away Time is getting shorter and shorter


I think cinco is out of the question Im gonna miss it by one day


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn good price on that 63 vert


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its goin homie Im bustin ass on this car and feel like Im goin nowhete


i know how u feel im going on 3 years on my fleetline but it will b worth it when the cars are done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> i know how u feel im going on 3 years on my fleetline but it will b worth it when the cars are done


No doubt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Somebody better jump on this one http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3776577643.html


There was a 59 rag on there few days ago for 8500 but it was rough


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> There was a 59 rag on there few days ago for 8500 but it was rough


Yeah seen that


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

damn if it was this time next year that 63 would be mine when I get that check


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Slow bro but I made alot of changes that no one will notice nut I do behind the wheel


thats cool bro like the orange rag color keep up the work cuz
:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> thats cool bro like the orange rag color keep up the work cuz
> :thumbsup:


Its red foo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its red foo


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:


How long as he known me dog he knows how I roll


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Roy post a pic of those tiger paws u have just wanting to see what they look like


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How long as he known me dog he knows how I roll


I busted out laughing when he said orange lol

Sorry Joey but it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I busted out laughing when he said orange lol
> 
> Sorry Joey but it was funny :biggrin:


***** needs to get out da house and see sum shit in person or fix the color on his screen lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> I busted out laughing when he said orange lol
> 
> Sorry Joey but it was funny :biggrin:


Hahahah yeah I was laughing too I could just hear Larry all mad lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That shit made my day!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fuck both of u s larry and tj naw bro it looked orange when i drove by ur house :rant:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ***** needs to get out da house and see sum shit in person or fix the color on his screen lol


wipe ur tears sorry to make u cry cuz i said orange:roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> I busted out laughing when he said orange lol
> 
> Sorry Joey but it was funny :biggrin:[/QUOTE:finger:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> wannabelowrider said:
> 
> 
> > I busted out laughing when he said orange lol
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> loco surpreme said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha
> ...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> wannabelowrider said:
> 
> 
> > sup how ur ride going
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> wipe ur tears sorry to make u cry cuz i said orange:roflmao:


My car looks orange now lol but Im gonna get it painted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahahah yeah I was laughing too I could just hear Larry all mad lol


Now u just stop right there Brian lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*They are already sold to Big Fes though* ....................................................................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Every Red 57 Vert I've seen has that Orange look to it.Even ones that the paint is in great shape.I think the Color has Orange in it even though they call it Matador Red


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *They are already sold to Big Fes though* ....................................................................


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Every Red 57 Vert I've seen has that Orange look to it.Even ones that the paint is in great shape.I think the Color has Orange in it even though they call it Matador Red


I just wanted to see what the tires look liked and ya they do look orange when I say repaint I mean color change


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally got my rearend swapped out and transmission changed it was brutal lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks GOOD but need more angles of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe I'll slap a beer on da hood and put tgif tomorrow will that work??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good Larry! What kind on tranny and rear end did you get?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

car look s good larry


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> loco surpreme said:
> 
> 
> > Its going alright. Working on the interior a bit.
> ...


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Maybe I'll slap a beer on da hood and put tgif tomorrow will that work??


fuck that beer wont last long with u around:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Looks good Larry! What kind on tranny and rear end did you get?


I put a g body rearend and a 700r4 trans in it


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

I got 4 tires for sale there all 90% tread MAXXIS brand one tire has skinned mark on whit wall but can be buffed and be good to go ima pull em off tomarrow $160 for all 4 obo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> fuck that beer wont last long with u around:rofl::rofl:


I kno especially cuz I work so much I dont have time to drink lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> I got 4 tires for sale there all 90% tread MAXXIS brand one tire has skinned mark on whit wall but can be buffed and be good to go ima pull em off tomarrow $160 for all 4 obo


Where did u get em?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I put a g body rearend and a 700r4 trans in it


Hey larry how do you like that 700r4 ? I'm needing a tranny and not sure if I want a turbo 400 or what. I'm putting a 383 stroker in the 62 with my ford nine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the transmission it has that 4th speed which makes it way better on gas and I drive my ride. this is the first 700r4 Ive owned so I just tested it out today Im gonna give it a good cruise this weekend and I'll let u kno


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Maybe I'll slap a beer on da hood and put tgif tomorrow will that work??


As long as you take the pictures with a few different cameras


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I can do that with money in there some where also


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> wannabelowrider said:
> 
> 
> > thats cool i am started working on mine right now time to get that mother fucker out on the road again miss it right now:yessad:
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> but thanks for the help today Ceez no ****!!!


Yessir!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> loco surpreme said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to cruise too bro. Damn websites keep fucking up my orders which ends up holding me back longer :angry:
> ...


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where did u get em?


There off the rims derick bought from you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> There off the rims derick bought from you


I thought so Id make an offer on them if Im up there sunday


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought so Id make an offer on them if Im up there sunday


:thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Finally got my rearend swapped out and transmission changed it was brutal lol


That came out real nice! Where did you get the top from?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> wannabelowrider said:
> 
> 
> > What u tryin to order?
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

JM6386 said:


> That came out real nice! Where did you get the top from?


Megakron from layitlow I got the gangster window from a vert I bought n sold


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's drinking Tequila this weekend?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

beautiful day in the springs today


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Tequila?:barf:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> Who's drinking Tequila this weekend?


Hahahaha not me!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

47bomb said:


> beautiful day in the springs today


:yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Puro Modelo for me


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Puro Modelo for me


Mmmm sounds good. It's Pacifico for me tonight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was on a train all night and will be on one all night tonight so no beers for me but its all gravy


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll drink one or two fo ya Larr


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds killa kill


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

startin em off early :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like Imma be a T-shirt rider this weekend :banghead: ......................................................................


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn Gina.....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Did it fuck up the skirt


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looks like Imma be a T-shirt rider this weekend :banghead: ......................................................................


Tee shirt and your pockets going to be light as hell.....the Diff Shop going to say about $2500.00 give or take $500....especially if it has POSI...hope its just some lug nuts tho bro..Just so you know if the axle is broke and it fucked up that spot where the seal goes.....that some BIG ASS CHROME PAPER WEIGHT. good luck bro...Ill bet any shops price so you know...HINT HINT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet its just an axle not the whole differntial or gears so not that exspensive. To shorten an axle mabe 200 bucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 641286
> 
> startin em off early :biggrin:


Ya buddy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See when they made the 57


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

OVERTIME said:


> I bet its just an axle not the whole differntial or gears so not that exspensive. To shorten an axle mabe 200 bucks


not to be an asshole but you way off...and dont know what u talking about cuz how u going to shortin the axle but not the housing and then re chrome the housing for $200...if it was that easy folks wouldn't be on this sit asking what Tacoma axle fits 62 -64 impalas..so they can have skirts and 3 wheel...again not talking shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That sux Roy


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> not to be an asshole but you way off...and dont know what u talking about cuz how u going to shortin the axle but not the housing and then re chrome the housing for $200...if it was that easy folks wouldn't be on this sit asking what Tacoma axle fits 62 -64 impalas..so they can have skirts and 3 wheel...again not talking shit


 for one I have that same axle built by the same person I don't think he fucked up the housing just the right side shaft wich can be shortened and resplined for about 200. I have two of these axles.I now how they are buiIt i don't open my mouth without knowing what im talking about


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If a 60 is like a 59 u dont need a shortened axle to run skirts theres plenty of room


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> See when they made the 57


Here we go again.... Lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

OVERTIME said:


> for one I have that same axle built by the same person I don't think he fucked up the housing just the right side shaft wich can be shortened and resplined for about 200. I have two of these axles.I now how they are buiIt i don't open my mouth without knowing what im talking about


ok but if its broke and the hub side how would THAT AXLE be shortend and re splined....maybe we missing somthin in our posts....and i do that for a livin i dont pay folks they pay me....$200 to respline and install anxle seems right... to repair a broke hub on an axle is not nor is it the same thang


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The ford nine that pitbull builds he shortens them roughly around a 1 1/2 on each side for all the years of the 58-64 impalas


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ok but if its broke and the hub side how would THAT AXLE be shortend and re splined....maybe we missing somthin in our posts....and i do that for a livin i dont pay folks they pay me....$200 to respline and install anxle seems right... to repair a broke hub on an axle is not nor is it the same thang


You shorten and re spline an original axle shaft not the one that's been shortened and broke now


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

OVERTIME said:


> You shorten and re spline an original axle shaft not the one that's been shortened and broke now


so WE where talkin about 2 diffrent things....intreasted in why he shortens the ford 9" cuz the should be allright to run...well thats with drums not disk brakes from what i can remember....PITBULL is a hell of a Fabricator not knockin him at all. Hell i learned some shit from him on here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Here we go again.... Lol


Hahahahaha


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

ROY U BETTER POST WHATS WRONG SO WE ALL KNOW...OR ILL BE FORCED TO BRAKE MY SHAFT OF IN YOUR REAR END....LOL


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The ford f150 axle is 65 inches drum to drum wich is why it gets shortened.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/59-60-61-62...CK-END-AXLE-SHAFT-RT-/121086368670#vi-content
HERE YOU GO ROY...$60 MINUS SHIPPING , RTV , GEAR OIL AND SWEAT


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Roy, if its just the axle i have one I'd sell.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! sick assfuck but gonna try to make this weekend work!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! sick assfuck but gonna try to make this weekend work!!!


What's an assfuck...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What's an assfuck...


 sick ass fuck!!! lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U got all the trim and windows and interior in that thing now fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

time to pull those gbodies out LMAO!!! the Impalas are comin' too don't worry!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U got all the trim and windows and interior in that thing now fes?


Interior still getting worked on but the trim and windows are all in it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

didn't get the bumper done but it will be on by City Wide picnic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The axle is off an 80's F150 .It is wider than an Impala axle so it has to be shortened and resplined.The reason the F150 rear end is used is because of the toughness without having to reinforce it.I just broke the axle and scraped my trailing arm.It's no biggie but it's gonna be a special order kind of thing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Ivan you know what's up......Mayne I'm fucking depressed.I spent the last 3 days on that bitch getting it up to par even without my engraved parts.If it wasn't a special order kind of thing I'd still make Cinco,but unfortunately it has to be custom made.I guess shit happens for a reason.I'll be back on the streeets though sooner than you know it.Can't keep this Rider down.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Ivan you know what's up......Mayne I'm fucking depressed.I spent the last 3 days on that bitch getting it up to par even without my engraved parts.If it wasn't a special order kind of thing I'd still make Cinco,but unfortunately it has to be custom made.I guess shit happens for a reason.I'll be back on the streeets though sooner than you know it.Can't keep this Rider down.


how did you fuckit up???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looks like Imma be a T-shirt rider this weekend :banghead: ......................................................................


Oh shit didn't even see this... fuck man sorry bro...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's all gravy Big Dog...I'll be back in action sooner than you know it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's all gravy Big Dog...I'll be back in action sooner than you know it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How did u get that bish back in da garage Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How did u get that bish back in da garage Roy


 Had about 6 Gters and a wheel dolly on the broke side


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Brent with Pitbull was telling me that that is the first F150 he ever seen break an axle......Figures it had to be me......Time to look for some racing axles.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Roy that really sucks man! Hope everything works out with your ride hope fully it wasn't hurt too bad.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn Roy that really sucks man! Hope everything works out with your ride hope fully it wasn't hurt too bad.


Thanks ...Just an axle bro.Wish it was a stock one I'd already be on the road.But it's a shortened one so gonna be a few day to get her going.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Brent with Pitbull was telling me that that is the first F150 he ever seen break an axle......Figures it had to be me......Time to look for some racing axles.


Call currie they'll send you some shortened axles with the bearings pressed on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Call currie they'll send you some shortened axles with the bearings pressed on


 I'll check em out :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im finna hit da car wash


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

That's how we roll!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*How I roll.........................................................................................................................................







.....................................*


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Aww c'mon Roy you'll be back in no time bro!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Damn that whole roof looks tight except the zippered part......Hit up Mayos in Springs dog they'll hook it up for ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

In Greeley today three gbody's one got the $$$ at the hop, the other two placed at the show!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn that whole roof looks tight except the zippered part......Hit up Mayos in Springs dog they'll hook it up for ya


Ummm no


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> In Greeley today three gbody's one got the $$$ at the hop, the other two placed at the hop!!!


 at the show I meant


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> In Greeley today three gbody's one got the $$$ at the hop, the other two placed at the show!!!


:thumbsup: Congrats


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats


thanks bro jus tryin to get our lil travel on to start the year!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The weather is gay


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado!?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

hope everyone got home ok today from the show in springs and was nice seeing everyone that I got to today and nice to meet others that I haven't had the chance to meet till today


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> sup co :wave:


whats up Joe:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Car show was bad ass in the Springs.Really cool to have it indoors even though the entrants were small.Big Ups to all my fellow GT brothers that placed.7 cars 9 trophies.Big Ups to Big Angel de RollerZ Only for all his wins.Wish my car was there to compete with you Big Dog.GOOD seeing everyone especially that Most Hated/La Junta Crew.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice chattin with you Roy and Fes. the ride up and back was sweet I had fun cant wait till citywide


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3784882969.html


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

wheres all the pics of the shows this weekend.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't post the pics from the hop can someone post hem they are on my Facebook


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3784882969.html


Not bad


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not bad


thats an easy fix. Be cruising in no time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What time did the hop take place? How many hoppers?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3784882969.html


 GOOD deal



MOSTHATED CC said:


> What time did the hop take place? How many hoppers?


 Hop was around 830 or so


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What time did the hop take place? How many hoppers?


Around 730-800 at sancho's on north academy and union I think it is .....3 hoppers fes,Martinez brothers and mine got some good video on Facebook but I don't know how to take it off there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD deal
> 
> Hop was around 830 or so


Did u go Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted to stay but figured it wuld b late and my kid had school. who won


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Did u go Roy?


 Yeah I was there Bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah I was there Bro


U didn't take no video??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wanted to stay but figured it wuld b late and my kid had school. who won


From the looks of it on the video looked like fes to me but it was pretty close....but fes car was hitting bumper hard as fuck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thread Information
There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
raiderhater719 mikegDenver MOSTHATED CC

Wut up mike....thanks for helping last night bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some of the pics my old lady sent me......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> U didn't take no video??


 No sir



raiderhater719 said:


> Some of the pics my old lady sent me......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Some of the pics my old lady sent me......


That 4th pic the best...Two well know hopping clubs in one pic...tho the M blurrie but ill let it slide just this once...Ricky that was a wise move on the fine tuning....its hittin nice too. glad to see it dogg....send Los some motor money cuz he right there with the switch he just need to be let loose to practice...*.SOME ONE POST A VIDEO FOR THOSE THAT DONT HAVE FACEBOOK*


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> That 4th pic the best...Two well know hopping clubs in one pic...tho the M blurrie but ill let it slide just this once...Ricky that was a wise move on the fine tuning....its hittin nice too. glad to see it dogg....send Los some motor money cuz he right there with the switch he just need to be let loose to practice...*.SOME ONE POST A VIDEO FOR THOSE THAT DONT HAVE FACEBOOK*


Lol u caught that Jeff I did it on purpose bwahahaha.....I should just pic up some motors for Los to practice......thanks man thanks with the help from u guys last night man.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Nice pics... give me a minute I'll post a vid!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Nice pics... give me a minute I'll post a vid!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice chattin with you Roy and Fes. the ride up and back was sweet I had fun cant wait till citywide


yeah bro it was cool kickin it!!! Did your car have any dings after you grabbed it from the other side??? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> hope everyone got home ok today from the show in springs and was nice seeing everyone that I got to today and nice to meet others that I haven't had the chance to meet till today


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yeah bro it was cool kickin it!!! Did your car have any dings after you grabbed it from the other side??? lol


Naww dog straight as an arrow lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Car show was bad ass in the Springs.Really cool to have it indoors even though the entrants were small.Big Ups to all my fellow GT brothers that placed.7 cars 9 trophies.Big Ups to Big Angel de RollerZ Only for all his wins.Wish my car was there to compete with you Big Dog.GOOD seeing everyone especially that Most Hated/La Junta Crew.


Angel kill'd it!!! would've been interesting on a points stand point to see you guys go heads up at the show!!!! Big Ups to RO & Most Hated for making it up there!!! had a good time wit everyone!!! GT line up looked really good too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Naww dog straight as an arrow lol


took you a while to come back so I started to wonder... lol!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

It's fun to roll up there to check the scene plus we get to get our rides out of La Junta.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Angel kill'd it!!! would've been interesting on a points stand point to see you guys go heads up at the show!!!! Big Ups to RO & Most Hated for making it up there!!! had a good time wit everyone!!! GT line up looked really good too!!!


 We was weak bro....Lot of cars not making the deadline.We'll be strong for the City Wide Picnic though.....Hope they have room. :yessad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

great day for the Co. low riders....lets keep it cracken this summer .....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Havocg12 said:


> great day for the Co. low riders....lets keep it cracken this summer .....


yessur nice to finally meet you faM!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We cruised up 3 deep all verts I think it will be just me n chris goin to city wide I got a friend who wants to roll his ride up Im gonna hit him up what day is it??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We cruised up 3 deep all verts I think it will be just me n chris goin to city wide I got a friend who wants to roll his ride up Im gonna hit him up what day is it??


 Saturday May 25th @11 @Memorial Park


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thread Information
> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> raiderhater719 mikegDenver MOSTHATED CC
> 
> Wut up mike....thanks for helping last night bro


Its all good homie i wanted to see your car on the bumper so i had to put it there it was all in fun next time i just give you the loss!!!!lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Saturday May 25th @11 @Memorial Park


Oh its in springs now not in fountain?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh its in springs now not in fountain?


 Yessir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I liked that spot in fountain it was cool.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody know what side of Memorial Park were going on?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Anybody know what side of Memorial Park were going on?


 On the West Side


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope I can make it with my ride cuz its all in pieces right now.


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


nice pic roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


 :worship:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


Dam that looks bad ass


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


nice!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


Damn an ls1 you baller gonna be sick I bet


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

thanks guys, ivan, whos the baller, 2 impalas, new truck, new car, new house, etc. lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Dam that looks bad ass


Shuld have kept it bro


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Shuld have kept it bro


Dont remind me theres always next project homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Dont remind me theres always next project homie


Thats right bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I liked that spot in fountain it was cool.


We liked it also but the last time we ran into an issue with the parking...We thought we would try Memorial this time and grab all three pavilions so we can utilize them for the bike show. I know the parking might not be the best at Memorial either but we might not have an issue with people being blocked in if the have to leave since the parking is a little more spaced out but not too far apart


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool Chris I kno u changed locations for a reason. Is the bike show free again this year??


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

curiousdos said:


> We liked it also but the last time we ran into an issue with the parking...We thought we would try Memorial this time and grab all three pavilions so we can utilize them for the bike show. I know the parking might not be the best at Memorial either but we might not have an issue with people being blocked in if the have to leave since the parking is a little more spaced out but not too far apart


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 642723
> View attachment 642724
> 
> 
> this is what i did on this weekend since not many other pics on here, still got more parts to finish it, but its getting there probably another couple thousand to finish tho.


FUCKIN SWEET...im more parshell to the LS2...i got some good info on those conversions....wiring computers shit like that if you need help....DONT GET AN 4760E thats from 2005 to 2010 they have major problems the th350 will work with a HEAVY DUTY style truck upgrade...you right you a couple Gs away from thats in that pic


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol u caught that Jeff I did it on purpose bwahahaha.....I should just pic up some motors for Los to practice......thanks man thanks with the help from u guys last night man.....


all ways bro i give props to all those folks that want to hop chippers too...good day bad day Ruthless Majestics and Sick Side going to hop....the SPRINGS dont call folks OUT then go to a show up the STREET....I FUCK FACEBOOK I SAY MY SHIT HEAR SO THE COMMUNITY CAN SEE.....my friends already know i can talk shit and my relatives hate that side of me anyways grandma would be pissed to have to ready profanity from me....she got morals and shit with her old white ass....lmfao


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> all ways bro i give props to all those folks that want to hop chippers too...good day bad day Ruthless Majestics and Sick Side going to hop....the SPRINGS dont call folks OUT then go to a show up the STREET....I FUCK FACEBOOK I SAY MY SHIT HEAR SO THE COMMUNITY CAN SEE.....my friends already know i can talk shit and my relatives hate that side of me anyways grandma would be pissed to have to ready profanity from me....she got morals and shit with her old white ass....lmfao


Yea it was tight I watched the videos hopefully I can get ho,e sooner or later so I can get in on the action.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :biggrin:


Sup bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> all ways bro i give props to all those folks that want to hop chippers too...good day bad day Ruthless Majestics and Sick Side going to hop....the SPRINGS dont call folks OUT then go to a show up the STREET....I FUCK FACEBOOK I SAY MY SHIT HEAR SO THE COMMUNITY CAN SEE.....my friends already know i can talk shit and my relatives hate that side of me anyways grandma would be pissed to have to ready profanity from me....she got morals and shit with her old white ass....lmfao


Julian would've hopped to but I think he was havin' technical difficulties...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


 Springs is Bangin!! Lookin good Guys!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> Springs is Bangin!! Lookin good Guys!


thanks bro!!! how you been?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats cool Chris I kno u changed locations for a reason. Is the bike show free again this year??


Always free...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool Im not sure if Im gonna take my kids pedal car or not


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


 COLORADO IS LOOKIN GOOD!!!0!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know how you feel Ricky but you will be home before you know it! It sucks missin all the pre summer events along with everything else family, friends, bbqs, etc. I appreciate your sacrifice! If you need anything pm me!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

fesboogie said:


> thanks bro!!! how you been?


I've been good homie. Stayin busy with these cars and life. Y'all are lookin real good out there. Your cutlass is bangin bro!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> I know how you feel Ricky but you will be home before you know it! It sucks missin all the pre summer events along with everything else family, friends, bbqs, etc. I appreciate your sacrifice! If you need anything pm me!


Thanks Javier :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone talked to ceez lately he ain't been on and said anything in a while :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anyone talked to ceez lately he ain't been on and said anything in a while :dunno:


No he's gay...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> No he's gay...


:naughty:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Purple Haze said:


> I've been good homie. Stayin busy with these cars and life. Y'all are lookin real good out there. Your cutlass is bangin bro!


thanks bro!!! can't wait to see your 57 rag!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> thanks bro!!! can't wait to see your 57 rag!!!


...& 62 rag!!!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Top looks nice larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Top looks nice larry


x2 beautiful car!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> No he's gay...



How do you know this fes...any pics.....:fool2: lll


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> How do you know this fes...any pics.....:fool2: lll


Jeff told me...hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Top looks nice larry


Thanx


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Jeff told me...hno:


Bwhahahaha


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anyone talked to ceez lately he ain't been on and said anything in a while :dunno:





fesboogie said:


> No he's gay...


He recuperating after the 10 round naked wrestling match :yessad:...OOPS...said to much...:inout:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Anson72 said:


> He recuperating after the 10 round naked wrestling match :yessad:...OOPS...said to much...:inout:


10 rounds my ass i put that one shittier quitter on his ass for reals....he been culed up like a baby with a little dick....man i got that coma cock


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> No he's gay...





lacwood said:


> :naughty:





Anson72 said:


> He recuperating after the 10 round naked wrestling match :yessad:...OOPS...said to much...:inout:





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> 10 rounds my ass i put that one shittier quitter on his ass for reals....he been culed up like a baby with a little dick....man i got that coma cock


Is today gayday and I didn't get the memo lol:x:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Is today gayday and I didn't get the memo lol:x:


every day is gayday with me...dont u see the smile on my face at all times


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

everyday gayday!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pride week is coming!!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Pride week is coming!!!!


man fuck pride week...its Thanksgiving for me year round i stay stuffing turkeys in the rear and love to pack fudge...cream on top or Ala-mode.....LMFAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bros befoe hoes


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bros befoe hoes


a man after my own hart...so you too like DICKS BEFORE TITS AND CLITS .....LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :inout:


Thats right in and out in and out after a bit of that you TOTALY forget the smell of shit..LOL


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:ugh::barf:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMMFAO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anyone talked to ceez lately he ain't been on and said anything in a while :dunno:


:wave:



fesboogie said:


> No he's gay...


You know the rules...its not gay until the balls touch




Anson72 said:


> He recuperating after the 10 round naked wrestling match :yessad:...OOPS...said to much...:inout:






84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> 10 rounds my ass i put that one shittier quitter on his ass for reals....he been culed up like a baby with a little dick....man i got that coma cock


Shoot...the only reason I fell asleep was trying to find that little shpeckel you call a cock...you never told me it was an inny !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

WHAT UP COLORADO....so glad to see ive been missed


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!! What's good this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


 that looks bad ass.. you guys don't play in springs


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S BAAAAACK.....lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

jstplynya said:


> that looks bad ass.. you guys don't play in springs


Just trying to put colorado on the map......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!!!! What's good this weekend?





fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!



:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thats right in and out in and out after a bit of that you TOTALY forget the smell of shit..LOL





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> a man after my own hart...so you too like DICKS BEFORE TITS AND CLITS .....LMFAO


WTF.......lol......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

vegas afterhop 2012


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


>


the engine and trans look like they're bout to fall out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> that looks bad ass.. you guys don't play in springs


it was crack'n homie!!! how you been?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> the engine and trans look like they're bout to fall out.


hell yeah!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


them guys out west still luv sugafree!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> it was crack'n homie!!! how you been?


 That's tight. trying to get these cars done. how you been


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


I heard about the screw up


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

What issue? Thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> That's tight. trying to get these cars done. how you been


Jus doin' the same thang brotha!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


congrats regardless of the fuck ups!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> congrats regardless of the fuck ups!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5: What Fes said


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

tafoya78 said:


> What issue? Thanks


July 2013 issue


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5: What Fes said


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> :h5: What Fes said


west up Ceez?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> west up Ceez?



Whats good pumpkin?! Hows Springs life treatin ya?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...the saga continues


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Big Fes


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good pumpkin?! Hows Springs life treatin ya?


Honey the springs aint changed none. should get swapped out for more bounce.....lol how the D doing for you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Honey the springs aint changed none. should get swapped out for more bounce.....lol how the D doing for you


Its good bro...trying to get these cars done for the summer, all these snow days fucked things up for us, and now that I have to paint, all these rain days are fucking that up too.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks Big Fes


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Awesome GT :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!!


:wave: *SUP CHIPPER *


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Its good bro...trying to get these cars done for the summer, all these snow days fucked things up for us, and now that I have to paint, all these rain days are fucking that up too.


u doing it outside painting that is


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> :wave: *SUP CHIPPER *


HI PJay...IM a *CHEERLEADER* for that chipper...lol how u been fool


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Any ideas how to seal some leaky spokes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any ideas how to seal some leaky spokes?


duct tape


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

_xLJvJEa9VI&


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave: *SUP CHIPPER *


Sup CHIPSTICK!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

HL1368221291&


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

WTF!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any ideas how to seal some leaky spokes?


Find out where the leak is and take the tire off and sand the area thsts leaking and reseal or remove all of the old sealant sand the whole area and clean it good and resilicone the whole rim.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Koo thanks fellas


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up Joe:wave:


whats up chris:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Real silicone not latex bro.....Where did you get your tires changed at?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> u doing it outside painting that is


Doing it in the garage but with the rain, its still really humid in there, just need a perfect day but I dont think its gonna be this month.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any ideas how to seal some leaky spokes?


find the leaking spoke. fill tire with 45psi then put that bitch in a kiddie pool to find what spoke is leaking mark with tape so you know...remove tire and sand down area around that spoke nub...i use 3M WINDOW SEALENT it works for me....i get rid of all the old glue....just what i do...im fixing a rim right know so the bead holds air.....lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oooooooo lol I see what u did there


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

That white chip brought my spokes color out a lot! Thanks Larry!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oooooooo lol I see what u did there


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That white chip brought my spokes color out a lot! Thanks Larry!!


Yea it did...looks really good


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ballers......lol...my rims should be here soon Charlie did a badass job on em


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> find the leaking spoke. fill tire with 45psi then put that bitch in a kiddie pool to find what spoke is leaking mark with tape so you know...remove tire and sand down area around that spoke nub...i use 3M WINDOW SEALENT it works for me....i get rid of all the old glue....just what i do...im fixing a rim right know so the bead holds air.....lol


mine?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>





TheREGAL_B said:


> That white chip brought my spokes color out a lot! Thanks Larry!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


Nice videos Fes...was that at Nene's house?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Ballers......lol...my rims should be here soon Charlie did a badass job on em


Cant wait to see em


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


Haha yessir straight chinas LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That white chip brought my spokes color out a lot! Thanks Larry!!


Anything for my slightly small buddy lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No ballin me and Brian are on straght Cs now Ceez he's ballin he got a C and D collaboration goin on lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No ballin me and Brian are on straght Cs now Ceez he's ballin he got a C and D collaboration goin on lol


Chaytons all day for me


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL Chaytons...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Daytons baby!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too many monies.....Custom chips????? Custom Chips????? Times to retire


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Peace out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too many monies.....Custom chips????? Custom Chips????? Times to retire


:rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:finger:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> Peace out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No ballin me and Brian are on straght Cs now Ceez he's ballin he got a C and D collaboration goin on lol


Larry said C's and D's lol :roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Daytons baby!


Baller.....Z's all day lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody got a copy of may or June issue LRM? One of my daughters bikes is supposed to be I'm there....it was a issu about last years espanola show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Larry said C's and D's lol :roflmao:


Feathers I ruffle them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll check my lrm stack


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Feathers I ruffle them


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gonna cop deez 14's soon







:yes:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Anything for my slightly small buddy lol


Hey what's with the small jokes ese...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Those is clean Roy!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im gonna argue like I kno how and say they are 13s but Id roll em


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got 2 chrome valve covers for straight 6 chevys can txt pics if intersted pm me number.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Feathers I ruffle them


Thats why I shave


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Daytons baby!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thats why I shave


I said feathers not ball hair wait u got a bald head uhh wait whattt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> I said feathers not ball hair wait u got a bald head uhh wait whattt


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I said feathers not ball hair wait u got a bald head uhh wait whattt


:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


You pulling 3rd shifts ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I pull trains all night cuz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I pull trains all night cuz



Gotta make that money...get some rest brother.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice videos Fes...was that at Nene's house?


yeah we was at Nene's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


Sup Josh!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Real silicone not latex bro.....Where did you get your tires changed at?


Thats shop across from that new 7-11 in security....Jeff I need have you pop my bead if you could let me know so I could seal my wheel up...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thats shop across from that new 7-11 in security....Jeff I need have you pop my bead if you could let me know so I could seal my wheel up...


Wut up Scott? How you doing man?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thats shop across from that new 7-11 in security....Jeff I need have you pop my bead if you could let me know so I could seal my wheel up...


 Damn they never messed mines up.Did you go through the older guy or the fat guy?Check your valve stem before taking them apart.It may just be loose.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Both my daughters bikes were in the June issue of Lowrider magazine......something small but still something for a small club like ours.....thanks for the pic Roy........


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Both my daughters bikes were in the June issue of Lowrider magazine......something small but still something for a small club like ours.....thanks for the pic Roy........


 No proib.....I was gonna say ....That tile looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Joey i found your picture on the internet hahah


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat up big Ricky just workin bro hows life treating ya? 

Roy I sprayed my wheel with soapy water and got two spokes leakin I had a guy named Sergio change em got rash on one from him droppin it too...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Josh!!!


Sup bro, you hold one of them videos for me?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Think it'll be koo to mount the dist. Block under the back seat to the sheet metal for my sounds?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Sup bro, you hold one of them videos for me?


yeah I got you homie!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up big Ricky just workin bro hows life treating ya?
> 
> Roy I sprayed my wheel with soapy water and got two spokes leakin I had a guy named Sergio change em got rash on one from him droppin it too...


I'm good Scott man chillin...how's the fam?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Think it'll be koo to mount the dist. Block under the back seat to the sheet metal for my sounds?


Yeah should be ok just sucks if you for some reason you blow a fuse you have to pull the seat to get to it...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat up big Ricky just workin bro hows life treating ya?
> 
> Roy I sprayed my wheel with soapy water and got two spokes leakin I had a guy named Sergio change em got rash on one from him droppin it too...


That sucks bro.I have never had a problem there.Guess Imma have to start looking for a new spot :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Mothers Day to your significant others & your moms that do the damn thang!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I put a wire brush on my grinder scotty and took all that shit off in like 2 seconds then put the sealer on there and used a piece of card board to evenly spread it then let it sit over night that shit hasn't gave me problems yet


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I put a wire brush on my grinder scotty and took all that shit off in like 2 seconds then put the sealer on there and used a piece of card board to evenly spread it then let it sit over night that shit hasn't gave me problems yet


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah should be ok just sucks if you for some reason you blow a fuse you have to pull the seat to get to it...


That's tru but the back seat comes out in about 30 seconds so it shouldn't be that bad. I just can't see anywhere else to mount it and be able to hide all the wires


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> That's tru but the back seat comes out in about 30 seconds so it shouldn't be that bad. I just can't see anywhere else to mount it and be able to hide all the wires


Go for it, it should be ok.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just the beginning.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

My other little project at the engraver.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice


:thumbsup: thanks Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking real GOOD Ricky


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

[h=5][/h]It is my honor to announce 2 people to our growing Family.Welcome to the prospecting phase and the Good Times Family Chente(Vince) Santistevan and Chantelle Santistevan.It is an honor to have you in the Family.
Look out for these nice rides in our line up soon and a SoCo Chapter in the making...........................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its a nice day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U best tell them something about them buff whitewalls


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U best tell them something about them buff whitewalls


Lol we are already giving Lil Al a bunch of chit on his.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U tell em Roy show them that lowrider book of rules.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U tell em Roy show them that lowrider book of rules.


 Aint no book of rules over here just GOOD taste


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dont u guys have a must have undercarriage rule for cars a certain year?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat kinda sealer Los the windoe stuff? 

Fam doin good Ricky my girl is 20 weeks pregnant this week so we doin good bro....your stuff lookin real nice mann cant wait to see it in person...

Let me know if you find someone Roy need my bead popped....my brother in law works at Goodyear south academy goona see if he'll do it tomorrow. ..

Wat up CO! ? !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dont u guys have a must have undercarriage rule for cars a certain year?


 Yeah we do but tires are optional....To each their own.


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the addition GOODTIMES, looks like they fit right in! Gonna need a Bomb chapter soon!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like a rule to me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had the buffs already on these rims if there not buffed too wide there ok just depends I guess. Im gonna go skinnys when I replace them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like a rule to me


 LOL that's because it's 90% of our preferences



HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Congrats on the addition GOODTIMES, looks like they fit right in! Gonna need a Bomb chapter soon!!!!


 We have a Bomb Chapter in Califas



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I had the buffs already on these rims if there not buffed too wide there ok just depends I guess. Im gonna go skinnys when I replace them.


 The skinnys will really look GOOD on that ride .Especially 520's being it's the top of the food chain style of car and you're not lifted.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Joey i found your picture on the internet hahah
> View attachment 645027


:finger: you lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> :finger: you lol


:roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> :roflmoa:


very fuckin funny j


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado? Hope Everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Joey i found your picture on the internet hahah
> View attachment 645027


Joey Travolta


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats GT!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Joe blow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought about those 520s I heard there really strong cuz I do mostly highway driving I mean I cruise around here but have to travel to hit a lowrider function


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought about those 520s I heard there really strong cuz I do mostly highway driving I mean I cruise around here but have to travel to hit a lowrider function


You might drive too much for them....They aint cheap....But then again....Yous a balla


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I like the look of them but I like to drive my ride.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya I like the look of them but I like to drive my ride.


They are definitely not made to be driven on....Look and sound bad ass but that is about it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Looking real GOOD Ricky





HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Wat kinda sealer Los the windoe stuff?
> 
> Fam doin good Ricky my girl is 20 weeks pregnant this week so we doin good bro....your stuff lookin real nice mann cant wait to see it in person...
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody need some 13x7 100 spoke standards? Real clean, a few spokes got some rust spots and one has a ding from a pothole, driver quality. Comes with 2 wing KOs, no adaptors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They are definitely not made to be driven on....Look and sound bad ass but that is about it


Thats worthless to me. I hear great things about the new ones but hate to spend that much to find out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Just the beginning.....


looking good chipper!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> looking good chipper!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

TOPTHIS said:


> Joey Travolta


dam holywood:rofl:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Joe blow


u too larebear


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

yeah and u guys for got one more but i aint tellin y what it is figure it out :roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thats shop across from that new 7-11 in security....Jeff I need have you pop my bead if you could let me know so I could seal my wheel up...


man u acting like you cant get ahold of me...lol ill pm you my #


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> u too larebear


Its larr bear ***** get it correct


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its larr bear ***** get it correct


Lick ass Larry lick ass!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Lick ass Larry lick ass!!!


LoL that foo hasnt said that in a minute Im gonna catch him off guard lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LoL that foo hasnt said that in a minute Im gonna catch him off guard lol


Catching Money off guard is not gonna be an easy task my friend!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He thinks he's slick but I will pull his card.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello from Indiana!! Missing Colorado already


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Hello from Indiana!! Missing Colorado already


What da hell jew in Indiana fo?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What da hell jew in Indiana fo?


Out here for my yobby yob...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Out here for my *yobby yob*...


What dat be?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He like tommy he got a job but dont nobody knows what he does lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some more goodies came in today.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He like tommy he got a job but dont nobody knows what he does lol


 Lmao :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See u old school if u know the joke there lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> See u old school if u know the joke there lol


 Very Old School Bro......Before the reruns :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol you guys watchin' the reruns on mtv2!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont have mtv2 so Im goin off of when they first aired


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol you guys watchin' the reruns on mtv2!!! LMAO!!!


 I be watchin em when I see em.Martin was da chit back in the days with Gina's Big Head ass.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol yeah MTV2 show'em all the time but damn Larry you have a really good memory!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to watch that show all the time back in the day


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up co


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Richie did you get your ride back together?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


*Sup Chipstick *


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *Sup Chipstick *


shit waitin' on you so I can break yo ass off!!! LOL!!! you made it home safe I take it!!!


----------



## jstplynya (Feb 20, 2010)

waz up CO...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> shit waitin' on you so I can break yo ass off!!! LOL!!! you made it home safe I take it!!!


Hahahaha ya we made it safe ! i am adding some chrome to my undercarriage so u have something to look at since u are never on ur switch anyways :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thread Information*

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)



*most_known_27*


*CHIPPER*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pjay said:


> Hahahaha ya we made it safe ! i am adding some chrome to my undercarriage so u have something to look at since u are never on ur switch anyways :roflmao:


:shocked::drama:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Hahahaha ya we made it safe ! i am adding some chrome to my undercarriage so u have something to look at since u are never on ur switch anyways :roflmao:


i got nothin on that one....well at least to you...you hit the switch and you build the car hell i got a poster of you on my wall...u my ideal....LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Hahahaha ya we made it safe ! i am adding some chrome to my undercarriage so u have something to look at since u are never on ur switch anyways :roflmao:


jus pull the fuck up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *Thread Information*
> 
> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> ...


x a milli


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jstplynya said:


> waz up CO...


sup bro!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colowrado?!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Same old booshit Sean whats crackin?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What dat be?


I'm a cliff diver a Casa Bonita


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *What's GOOD Colowrado?!*


Sup Sean!!! whuts goin down?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> WHAT UP BIG CO


Sup D whuts crackin'


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

On the GRIND homie ........car & street wise ....gota get my ride smashin the 5th wheel....Que no .......lmk when I can stop by an get that new roll'n playa


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? Who's going to the Springs for the bbq? Hope everyone is doin well!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i got nothin on that one....well at least to you...you hit the switch and you build the car hell i got a poster of you on my wall...u my ideal....LMFAO :roflmao:


:worship::worship:



fesboogie said:


> jus pull the fuck up!!!


:nono: *Ur not ready for me but if u wanna find out im ready NOW *



fesboogie said:


> x a milli


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> On the GRIND homie ........car & street wise ....gota get my ride smashin the 5th wheel....Que no .......lmk when I can stop by an get that new roll'n playa


gotcha homie, it don't stop!!! and whenever but im gettin off late today... jus text me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jus bring it we stay ready!!! gonna send yo ass to N.M. broken off!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

still got videos if anyone in DENVER needs some too!!! im up here in DENVER right now and all day today!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> still got videos if anyone in DENVER needs some too!!! im up here in DENVER right now and all day today!!!


text me if so I wont be checkin' this all day Lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :scrutinize:


Lol whuts that for???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper CO


:scrutinize:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Koo ill hit u up later then fess


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Lol whuts that for???


That's my mean mug for the hop going down at the citywide show lol.....for to get in ur head before the hop lol....mental stuff bwhahahaha


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

U no Ricky's always got his head in it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> U no Ricky's always got his head in it


Man what a cochino lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> U no Ricky's always got his head in it


Hahaha nice!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado? Who's going to the Springs for the bbq? Hope everyone is doin I well!


I think I will end up going


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's my mean mug for the hop going down at the citywide show lol.....for to get in ur head before the hop lol....mental stuff bwhahahaha


hell if thats your mean face....i wont to see what your OOOOHHHH FACE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hell if thats your mean face....i wont to see what your OOOOHHHH FACE LOOKS LIKE


Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnn jeff your iliterate fool lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn jeff your iliterate fool lol


dogg you just now seeing it...man i cant spell for shit...thank god i could play basketball or i never would have graduated high school...:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na Ive been seein it but its hurtin my eyes more now lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hell if thats your mean face....i wont to see what your OOOOHHHH FACE LOOKS LIKE


This guy is a cochino X1000 lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard uniroyals are discontinued so just milestars and 520s left


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn jeff your iliterate fool lol


*you're


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> *you're


:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bwahahahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hello pot meet kettle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Jus bring it we stay ready!!! gonna send yo ass to N.M. broken off!!!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn*n* *j*eff *your* *iliterate* fool lol


Damn Jeff,you're illiterate fool.Lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Jew got yourself on dat one...Too funny


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn It's a tough crowd in here lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats was an extended damnnn I do it all the time but the your you're I fucked up lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn Jeff,you're illiterate fool.Lol :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Jew got yourself on dat one...Too funny


Jew and dat ahhh Roy come on lol see thats just something you do now Jeff on the other hand his chit is all fucked up lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Jew and dat ahhh Roy come on lol see thats just something you do now Jeff on the other hand his chit is all fucked up lol


Lol....Yeah Co-signed on that one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its all in fun fellas cant wait to see all u **** next weekend


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Jew and dat ahhh Roy come on lol see thats just something you do now Jeff on the other hand his chit is all fucked up lol


LMFAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Random pics


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Roy!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Roy, yous guys goin to the City Wide BBQ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On da internets


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey Roy, yous guys goin to the City Wide BBQ?


 Yessir


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Going to try and make it.


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! sooo we hoppin' at the park or are we goin' to Sanchos, Julians or whut LMK... Chris aint said anything so jus wondering!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! sooo we hoppin' at the park or are we goin' to Sanchos, Julians or whut LMK... Chris aint said anything so jus wondering!!!


what you mean to say is where is every going to hop for 2nd place.....lol your going to chip your ass off....u only got 3 wheels fool


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! sooo we hoppin' at the park or are we goin' to Sanchos, Julians or whut LMK... Chris aint said anything so jus wondering!!!


Fes u going to be home tonight so chris can stop by


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> what you mean to say is where is every going to hop for 2nd place.....lol your going to chip your ass off....u only got 3 wheels fool


sup wit my wheel foolio???:facepalm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Fes u going to be home tonight so chris can stop by


im waiting... lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> im waiting... lol!!!


thanks for stopping by Rich & Chris!!! nice talk'n to you guys!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! sooo we hoppin' at the park or are we goin' to Sanchos, Julians or whut LMK... Chris aint said anything so jus wondering!!!


:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just some random pics from my iPad


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tonight's dinner because the generator for the DFAC is down...:thumbsdown:...you military guys no what's up......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Just some random pics from my iPad


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm getting anxious up in this bitch june is about here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> I'm getting anxious up in this bitch june is about here.


700R4 all the way bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It shifts nice and everything huh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think so bro


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Where did you get a 700r4 from


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Where did you get a 700r4 from


From Ruben it came out of an 80s gmc half ton truck


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 700R4 all the way bro


I still needs one!!! Ima ride til the power glide falls off!! Hahahaha!
Mr Larry and I DRIVE our rides, NO DOUBT!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I still needs one!!! Ima ride til the power glide falls off!! Hahahaha!
> Mr Larry and I DRIVE our rides, NO DOUBT!!!


I will lead that way I dont hit the PG when it comes out


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Been slow up in here the past few days......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

facebook is a muthafucka!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> facebook is a muthafucka!!!


:yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good Colorado?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> facebook is a muthafucka!!!


What u mean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u mean


 Those who know,know. :run:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> facebook is a muthafucka!!!


:thumbsdown:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

what u talking bout that confusion mike made on book of faces?? I couldn't do nothing but laugh :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was that the whole deal with someone bought theirs but in 10X the work that someone built theirs did?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whatcha mean Roy? Are you talkin bout bought vs built?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whatcha mean Roy? Are you talkin bout bought vs built?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whatcha mean Roy? Are you talkin bout bought vs built?


 Yeah I just glanced at it.....Ol Matt had everybody heated lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes that's it Roy lol feelings were getting a lil hurt


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> what u talking bout that confusion mike made on book of faces?? I couldn't do nothing but laugh :roflmao:


And what was you laughing about?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah I just glanced at it.....Ol Matt had everybody heated lol


Sorry Roy but matt dont comment on my post!but yeah the bought vs built thing came up again and i had to let people no what was on my mind


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Was that the whole deal with someone bought theirs but in 10X the work that someone built theirs did?


Never said 10x the work i said ive done more work to my bought car then they did to there built car!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> Never said 10x the work i said ive done more work to my bought car then they did to there built car!


 I just glanced at it bro.....didn't know what it was about .That's why I thought Matt said it...I don't knock Built or Bought...Been there on Both....I was just wondering if that was the post that was mentioned


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u mean


nah jus say'n everytime LIL is slow is cuz FB is on and crack'n!!!! honestly all lowrider related news are on FB before LIL real talk!!! Sad but true...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I just glanced at it bro.....didn't know what it was about .That's why I thought Matt said it...I don't knock Built or Bought...Been there on Both....I was just wondering if that was the post that was mentioned


dont trip homie not giving you the 3rd degree just clearing up what was said before all hall breaks loose again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> dont trip homie not giving you the 3rd degree just clearing up what was said before all hall breaks loose again


LMAO ....I thought it was Matt and the Elco at first......Guess I did just"Glance at it"......You get em Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> nah jus say'n everytime LIL is slow is cuz FB is on and crack'n!!!! honestly all lowrider related news are on FB before LIL real talk!!! Sad but true...


its all bullshit honestly even this layitlow bullshit lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LMAO ....I thought it was Matt and the Elco at first......Guess I did just"Glance at it"......You get em Mike:thumbsup:


it could never be matt with the elco cause its still the same ol statue as when he bought it :rimshot:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> it could never be matt with the elco cause its still the same ol statue as when he bought it :rimshot:


:shocked:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wat up co...peep the new ride......


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 648750
> View attachment 648751
> View attachment 648752
> wat up co...peep the new ride......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what time does the citywide picnic start??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Are jew guys gonna hop in the park or was there a lil meeting saying not to do it there?...............................If jews scared go to church :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 648750
> View attachment 648751
> View attachment 648752
> wat up co...peep the new ride......


 Nice


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> nah jus say'n everytime LIL is slow is cuz FB is on and crack'n!!!! honestly all lowrider related news are on FB before LIL real talk!!! Sad but true...


Someone should jus make a layitlow group on fb.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 648750
> View attachment 648751
> View attachment 648752
> wat up co...peep the new ride......


Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Are jew guys gonna hop in the park or was there a lil meeting saying not to do it there?...............................If jews scared go to church :run:


no hop at the park...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> no hop at the park...


for me atleast... my car might still be there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> Someone should jus make a layitlow group on fb.


not a bad idea unless the LIL gods get pissed that their name is being used...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its all bullshit honestly even this layitlow bullshit lol


LMAO I like your attitude!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO I like your attitude!!!


why thank u


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like the park is goin to be a good time! I wish my car was goin to be done by then!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

mikegDenver said:


> And what was you laughing about?


How peeps were gettin in the feelings I no it was nothing personal to no one specific u were just venting and showin us some progress and they took it wrong


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what time does the citywide picnic start??


11? Correct me guys if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that's when it starts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

right on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> Someone should jus make a layitlow group on fb.


 They have a page on there



fesboogie said:


> no hop at the park...


...........Weak


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> why thank u


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They have a page on there
> 
> ...........Weak


We hopping at Julians after the picnic I believe!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> it could never be matt with the elco cause its still the same ol statue as when he bought it :rimshot:


Haha funny at least my car is out put tha statue thing to sleep already its old


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> Haha funny at least my car is out put tha statue thing to sleep already its old


:tears:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/LayItLowcom/26533546681?fref=ts
found it roy. now we jus have to get larry and a few others to get a fb account, really not as bad as they think.


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> :tears:[/thats u after i serve u u jus like hyping shit up bring ur step up car out that was suppose to take me out o nevermind u cant get it to wrk


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> mikegDenver said:
> 
> 
> > :tears:[/thats u after i serve u u jus like hyping shit up bring ur step up car out that was suppose to take me out o nevermind u cant get it to wrk
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TOPTHIS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/LayItLowcom/26533546681?fref=ts
> found it roy. now we jus have to get larry and a few others to get a fb account, really not as bad as they think.


it just seems like trouble hell this is bad enough for me


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

I talk cuz i knw wat my car does it don't even have to hit bumper to beat ur 70" inches


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> I talk cuz i knw wat my car does it don't even have to hit bumper to beat ur 70" inches


And thats a good thing cause you cant hit bumper!:twak:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> I talk cuz i knw wat my car does it don't even have to hit bumper to beat ur 70" inches


And its 72" inches :thumbsup:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ooo my car hits bumper u talk all tha shit bout it being a statue lets do a hop settle it when ur car is done ill hop u anywhere n lets put a thousand on it since ur so sure imma get stuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ooooooooohhhh


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> Ooo my car hits bumper u talk all tha shit bout it being a statue lets do a hop settle it when ur car is done ill hop u anywhere n lets put a thousand on it since ur so sure imma get stuck


Damn did i hit that soft spot again? look my car is a street car that iam doing something different with i dont need to prove anything to anyone and besides u got it right now matt u the king is that what u wanted to here dont really care cause i already been there now if u ever put a car together that drives and looks good give me a call ill come up with that thousand!


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

mikegDenver said:


> Damn did i hit that soft spot again? look my car is a street car that iam doing something different with i dont need to prove anything to anyone and besides u got it right now matt u the king is that what u wanted to here dont really care cause i already been there now if u ever put a car together that drives and looks good give me a call ill come up with that thousand!


 u dnt hit soft spot i. Speak tha truth mike n I've had chrome undies all that shit tha prix killed it n try. U sayin it didn't ur lying chrome undies been there done that tha car was Bought not built i can care less n check it out ill take u up on that bet ill start a chop top n will let COLORADO B tha judge of which ones better


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> u dnt hit soft spot i. Speak tha truth mike n I've had chrome undies all that shit tha prix killed it n try. U sayin it didn't ur lying chrome undies been there done that tha car was Bought not built i can care less n check it out ill take u up on that bet ill start a chop top n will let COLORADO B tha judge of which ones better


Prix was sick loved that car i did get it working good but not bumper and as far as being judged no one can judge me i do this shit cause i love it not to be judged so u do what u feel u need to do to beat me till then keep trying iam not going any where


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Working???? U helped bleed tha lines n put air In tha piston jerry lamm had it Wrkin jus fine n have ur thousand ready real soon


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

most_known_27 said:


> Working???? U helped bleed tha lines n put air In tha piston jerry lamm had it Wrkin jus fine n have ur thousand ready real soon


hno:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> it could never be matt with the elco cause its still the same ol statue as when he bought it :rimshot:


 Car worked good when I sold it


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pjay said:


> Car worked good when I sold it


 still does pj Wats good u comin dwn soon?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :drama:


Lol x2!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good morning CO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG CO


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

most_known_27 said:


> still does pj Wats good u comin dwn soon?


 IDK yet why whats up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Car worked good when I sold it


shit last time YOU hopped it, it was a statue chipstick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> WHAT UP BIG CO


Sup D!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup D!!!


CHILLIN lookin for a ADEX ...


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

look whats comin to colorado. Sold the 59 to get this 58.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on Mike


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 649548
> look whats comin to colorado. Sold the 59 to get this 58.


nice!!!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> CHILLIN lookin for a ADEX ...


thought you was goin' thru adex andy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> CHILLIN lookin for a ADEX ...


 I thought jew was slangin one a lil bit back?



47bomb said:


> View attachment 649548
> look whats comin to colorado. Sold the 59 to get this 58.


 Nice find !


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 649548
> look whats comin to colorado. Sold the 59 to get this 58.


You better keep this one!!! Looks good bro


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanx again guys and yes im keepin this one. i got my bomb and i got my imp im done lookin for cars for now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 649548
> look whats comin to colorado. Sold the 59 to get this 58.



:h5: Nice...looks like there will be a couple of 58s bustin out in CO this year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Mister.D719 said:


> CHILLIN lookin for a ADEX ...


http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/3818469424.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ceez on them nights whats good man?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ceez on them nights whats good man?


Same ol brother, just working, getting ready for this new baby to come any day now and trying to finish this damn Caddy....how have you been bro....you still building them bobbers ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im building me one and I went a little xtra on mine but thats it Im giving it up (partial ****)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im building me one and I went a little xtra on mine but thats it Im giving it up (partial ****)


:roflmao: Nice, cant wait to see the finished product, I am ready to get back on a bike so I have been looking around for bobbers.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what u lookin for??


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what u lookin for??


Anything really, I ended up at a Victory Dealership yesterday and really liked the way the Victory Highball looked....I just have to wait until we buy a bigger house though...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll have to look that up and see what it looks like


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll have to look that up and see what it looks like


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That bike looks cool Ceez whats the cost


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?! Cant make it for the kickback. Someone please post some pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh its happening


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> oh its happening


 X Dos :yes:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That bike looks cool Ceez whats the cost


Retails at $14k 



Anson72 said:


> Wut up CO?! Cant make it for the kickback. Someone please post some pics or it didnt happen!



And unfortunately I will not be at the kick back either, the wifey has started going into labor and more then likely wont make it through the weekend. I have Izzy taking pics for me and I will still write the article for Low Rider Scene. You guys have fun and enjoy...wish I could be there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

right on Ceez hope it goes good with ur lady


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

it's going on I am ready


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> right on Ceez hope it goes good with ur lady


Thank you my bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> View attachment 650174
> View attachment 650174
> it's going on I am ready



Are those some chrome panties I am seeing ?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it looks like it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> it looks like it


What a little hussy showing off her undies like that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Haha....love what the cop says at the end.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


classic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

T T T


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

on our way


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I thought jew was slangin one a lil bit back?
> 
> I am .....I'm lookin for a SUPER DUTY PLAYA


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Had a good time in the springs today


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Props to CityWide, had a great time today..thanks for having us


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics from today?


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks CityWide :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just got home thanx for the hospitality City Wide and all the springs.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> just got home thanx for the hospitality City Wide and all the springs.


X2


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> just got home thanx for the hospitality City Wide and all the springs.


Anytime brother thanks for your support City Wide will b there if you do anything in return


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Wish I was there


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Post up some pics guys! Please or text them to my phone 3039468256.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Post up some pics guys! Please or text them to my phone 3039468256.



:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I only took a few at the after hop/block party/unity carne asada beer drinking bullshiting fest


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Ups to everyone yesterday had a blast!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I only took a few at the after hop/block party/unity carne asada beer drinking bullshiting fest


Had a good time out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Special thanks to the City Wide Family for all the food and hosting.Great Picnic as always.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This one compliments to Larry great pic.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

for those of u who want pics of the City Wide bbq and afterhop pics please go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> for those of u who want pics of the City Wide bbq and afterhop pics please go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com


:roflmao:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> for those of u who want pics of the City Wide bbq and afterhop pics please go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com


Hahahah this guy man....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> for those of u who want pics of the City Wide bbq and afterhop pics please go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com


 :yes: quoted for da truuuuffs


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

So what was up with them people taking car club pictures and stuff... Is it like a local magazine thing or??!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea it is they just showed up and wanted pics tring to put it in the june publication of their mag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

kick us down with a mag or two if our ugly mugs are in it lol


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Will do man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx bro


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Www.rockymountaincruzr.com is their website said they would also upload pics there


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

would have liked to make the CITY WIDE bbq but couldn't. sorry about that guys but I had to do something with my daughter for her b-day. I was in the springs but by time I was done everything was over


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool just wondering I would like a mag of it too LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> would have liked to make the CITY WIDE bbq but couldn't. sorry about that guys but I had to do something with my daughter for her b-day. I was in the springs but by time I was done everything was over


It's all good Chris just go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com and you will see all the pics hahaha!!! Jk!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> for those of u who want pics of the City Wide bbq and afterhop pics please go to ushuldawent2thebbq.com


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3832357313.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Of course when I aint got monies they're out there............................................ http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3789019148.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Of course when I aint got monies they're out there............................................ http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3789019148.html


seems too good to be true but ya never know


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up colorado


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> seems too good to be true but ya never know


Or someone don't no what they got


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up colorado


What's up ricky


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?! Where's the pics from the bbq?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What's up ricky


Wut up Los hows everything going bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Colorado?! Where's the pics from the bbq?


Don't get Larry started lol....it's some big secret you have to have a top secret clearance to see the pics.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm posting one a day to keeps ya interested ............................................................................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Don't get Larry started lol....it's some big secret you have to have a top secret clearance to see the pics.....


lol naa I didnt take any or Id post em up


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm posting one a day to keeps ya interested ............................................................................................



Quit holding out :scrutinize:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> lol naa I didnt take any or Id post em up


:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Retails at $14k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes smooth for her brother.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Quit holding out :scrutinize:


x72 Or do I have to reactivate facebook to see them...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Los hows everything going bro


its goin brotha just working and charging ur batteries lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Of course when I aint got monies they're out there............................................ http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3789019148.html


sold to a cat I know in dallas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ohh shit Roy busted out tha pics when he caught me slippin lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol....Ridin Dirty


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> its goin brotha just working and charging ur batteries lol


Lol it ain't been in the streets in a while so the batteries should be fully charged


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ohh shit Roy busted out tha pics when he caught me slippin lol


:yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> x72 Or do I have to reactivate facebook to see them...


 Facebook is where it's at lol LIL moving to slow lately.....lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!



:wave: when we gonna entertain everyone with a heads up again? And is there a date set for the border wars........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!



:wave: when we gonna entertain everyone with a heads up again? And is there a date set for the border wars........


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

finally got it home


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that thing looks clean mike


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damn that thing looks clean mike


Im gona try to take it for a cruze tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

let me know how it goes


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol it ain't been in the streets in a while so the batteries should be fully charged


Not when they keep getting interrupted and it's charging slow charge took me about a week lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> :wave: when we gonna entertain everyone with a heads up again? And is there a date set for the border wars........


We should of done it at cinco so we could of threw Julian in the mix


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :wave: when we gonna entertain everyone with a heads up again? And is there a date set for the border wars........


whenever bro when I heard you weren't pullin' your car out after City Wide's picnic I wasn't motivated anymore!!! Border Wars... not sure PJay & James actin' real scared!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> whenever bro when I heard you weren't pullin' your car out after City Wide's picnic I wasn't motivated anymore!!! Border Wars... not sure PJay & James actin' real scared!!!


I would have sent it just didn't really know what was going on and who was coming out to play......yea they acting scary lol...when is the next big show in the springs? If not maybe the wego show or the alamosa show......


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Facebook is where it's at lol LIL moving to slow lately.....lol


:yessad:Ya I seem to piss people off either place i go...:happysad: Lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> :yessad:Ya I seem to piss people off either place i go...:happysad: Lol


:rofl: fuck em can't make everyone happy


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Not when they keep getting interrupted and it's charging slow charge took me about a week lol



Why u keep getting interrupted? And there is only six batteries in there slow charge each one for about an hour maybe 2 max and they should be good they are all brand new.....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> :rofl: fuck em can't make everyone happy


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Why u keep getting interrupted? And there is only six batteries in there slow charge each one for about an hour maybe 2 max and they should be good they are all brand new.....


 You leave batteries sit and they will lose their charge...Best bet is to get a multi charger and hit all them bishes at one right before hopping.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> whenever bro when I heard you weren't pullin' your car out after City Wide's picnic I wasn't motivated anymore!!! Border Wars... not sure PJay & James actin' real scared!!!


*I aint Scared im ready whenever u are *


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Why u keep getting interrupted? And there is only six batteries in there slow charge each one for about an hour maybe 2 max and they should be good they are all brand new.....


They told me slow charge till its at 14.5 they will go to 16.3 but that's just surface so I let them sit on slow charge them fuckers take way longer then that that's for sure even Julian told me that's how he charges his but I asked the guy at American battery what's the best way and I keep getting interrupted Cuz my dad keeps using the charger to charge his bike my moms car cuz it broke down all kinda bs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *I aint Scared im ready whenever u are *


easy killa!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co just stopping to say hi :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?! Whens the next event in Colorado show, bbq, etc.?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Got my tunes working yesterday and it sounds killer. Thanks to all the fellas who helped me along the way. Anson thanks a lot brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

glad to hear the tunes work just dont bump capone e in dat bish


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

U know you bump his chit. Don't try n play it off haha. I plays nothin but the gangsta shit bruh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

gangster shit my ass lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Whatchu jammin? I need some new music


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout: What up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> glad to hear the tunes work just dont bump capone e in dat bish


x2:roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> gangster shit my ass lol


hey cuz cut him some slack one day he'll quit bumping gay shit leave him lil wayne alone for now he doesnt know gangster music yet its time for u to teach the lil man :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u need to get a stereo before u talk ***** lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN! WOULD LOVE TO SEE OUR FRIENDS FROM COLORADO!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html


WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK. 


THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's. 


SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS! SEE YOU THERE! :thumbsup:



















*CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND IF I LEFT YOU OUT I WILL UPDATE AND ADD YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..


LATIN KUSTOMS - PASADENA, TX
TASTE OF LATIN - ODESSA, TX
LA CONNECTA - WICHITA FALLS
FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB - HOUSTON
IMPALAS - MIDLAND CHAPTER
LOW 4 LIFE - LOUISIANA
GOOD TIMES - OKLAHOMA CITY
OBSESSION CC - ATLANTA, GA
25TH STREET RIDERS - HOLLYWOOD / MIAMI, FL
ESTILO - VARIOUS CHAPTERS
FINE LINES - TULSA, OK*


*MAJESTICS - CHICAGO, DETROIT, NORTH CAROLINA, KANSAS CITY, TORONTO CANADA, SAN DIEGO, NEW MEXICO*


*DONT FORGET, SATURDAY NIGHT IS THE CRUISE AND KICK IT SPOT ON FORREST LANE IN DALLAS WITH HELP FROM OUR GOOD FRIEND FROM MAJESTIX CC OF DALLAS!


*


*THANKS TO THE CITY FOR THE BAD ASS ELECTRIC BILLBOARD, THEY HAVE GIVEN US FULL SUPPORT. THIS IS A FIRST FOR THE CITY OF LEWISVILLE HOSTING A LOWRIDER EVENT. ALL POSITIVE!*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN! WOULD LOVE TO SEE OUR FRIENDS FROM COLORADO!!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u need to get a stereo before u talk ***** lol


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Got my tunes working yesterday and it sounds killer. Thanks to all the fellas who helped me along the way. Anson thanks a lot brotha :thumbsup:


no prob bob.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Whatchu jammin? I need some new music


man for the G Shit u better get Nippsey Hussle TMC...IF U GOT TO ASK WHO HE IS U AINT A G....LOL.REAL TALK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN! WOULD LOVE TO SEE OUR FRIENDS FROM COLORADO!!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man for the G Shit u better get Nippsey Hussle TMC...IF U GOT TO ASK WHO HE IS U AINT A G....LOL.REAL TALK


I havent heard that name in a grip


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No shows, or kick backs in colorado?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

The only things I can think of is the Father's Day alamosa show, the Denver WEGO show in July I think and the DENVER cc car show in aug


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys should hit rollin from az up. He`s doing good shows in az.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I havent heard that name in a grip


man i stay on the hunt for his New shit...cuz can flow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool thanx Ricky!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u need to get a stereo before u talk ***** lol


fucker i do got a radio and my shit does bump lol:finger:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> X2 :roflmao:


what u laughing a bitch u aint heard my shit pussy lol naw what up cuz hope to hear one day


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> fucker i do got a radio and my shit does bump lol:finger:


U kno the rules. Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man i stay on the hunt for his New shit...cuz can flow


I found a few good jamz by dude. Still lookin tho so I'm sure I'll find more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> U kno the rules. Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


x2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> x2


why do i have to show u u dont live that far lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> x2


hey hey what's dis teaming up shit u and j doing i wast trying to talk shit with u not against u lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in da hooptie bumpin lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> No shows, or kick backs in colorado?


Juneteenth show on June 15th...thats cash prizes.....then the War Concert on June 23rd. Plus we can bbq at your place between then and kick back there


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> hey hey what's dis teaming up shit u and j doing i wast trying to talk shit with u not against u lol


No no u said I don't kno shit bout gangsta shit or was u talm bout larry? Idk now I'm confused


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nipsey been quiet...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> No no u said I don't kno shit bout gangsta shit or was u talm bout larry? Idk now I'm confused


he wasnt talkin about me dog dont go throwin me in the mix lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> I found a few good jamz by dude. Still lookin tho so I'm sure I'll find more





fesboogie said:


> Nipsey been quiet...


Man he got 3 New ones off Victory Lap...Smokin With My Stylist.. Face The World.. and Respect Ya Passion... not to include all of The Marathon Continues Extra Laps damn near every song tight on that album


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I b bumpin sum asap rocky trilla


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> in da hooptie bumpin lol


yup for now :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam i need some new jams


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> yup for now :roflmao:


Im gonna hold u to that cuz


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I b bumpin sum asap rocky trilla


I was just bout to put all ASAP mob lol kid ink been comin wit some coo shit too so does YG


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Skrillex has some tight shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I was just bout to put all ASAP mob lol kid ink been comin wit some coo shit too so does YG


yessur


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fes you going to the thing in texas?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Seen some lo lo's out in p-town this evening it reminded me of the 90's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> Fes you going to the thing in texas?


not sure if im goin' yet but a couple folks from my chapter goin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> not sure if im goin' yet but a couple folks from my chapter goin'!!!


cool


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

53465[/ATTACH] got the 64 back


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up with the flat black top u leavin it like that or???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Its in sealer so kandy n chrome can pattern it in a couple weeks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool looks good bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Big Ivan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good Ivan!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice lookin 64!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I got my ride back together!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning everyone! I got my ride back together!!


Awesome bro.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning everyone! I got my ride back together!!


:thumbsup:.....Guat was wrong with it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning everyone! I got my ride back together!!


Pics or didnt happen!! LOL


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Pics or didnt happen!! LOL


That be the rules


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will post some tonight!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

teeeew many monies


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks Sweet


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Lookin good man!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

O damn it happened


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who want to ride?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

in da lemon


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes Sir!!!! The Lemon!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn Javier the drop looks real good bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Ricky!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Damn Javier the drop looks real good bro


X2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks I do really appreicate still need to pull the engine paint it and full dress it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!! TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody goin to that show this saturday in trinidad??


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

they have a car show at the city park in pueblo this saturday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> anybody goin to that show this saturday in trinidad??


I was planing on it until I was notified I had a Family birthday....WTF......I aint gots no Family here outside of my house :banghead: Then I membered I gots married into em.......But the Viejitos show is Saturday tambien............. :dunno: Wish everyone could have done some research and spaced these out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my vintage air in and my new stereo so I will be workin on my ride and probably workin saturday so doubt I will make anything


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ill be working didn't even no bout either show I no there's a lil one at Sierra high school too this Saturday


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I got my vintage air in and my new stereo so I will be workin on my ride and probably workin saturday so doubt I will make anything


Vintage air huh. Yous a baller, no denying that lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey does anyone know bout ididit steering columns?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Vintage air huh. Yous a baller, no denying that lol


somebody's gotta spend this money lol jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hey does anyone know bout ididit steering columns?


 What jew need to know Ninja?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Sup Chip stick


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> somebody's gotta spend this money lol jk


Loan me a stack then :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What jew need to know Ninja?


 I has one in the Turd.Ivan also has one in his 64 if he installed it yet.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Sup Chip stick


Sup you ready to get broke off?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup you ready to get broke off?


Haha if u wanna TRY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Loan me a stack then :biggrin:


lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want get rid of the tilt that's in there now just not pleased with it. Would you recommend them Roy?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I want get rid of the tilt that's in there now just not pleased with it. Would you recommend them Roy?


 I would recommend keeping the factory tilt to be honest with you


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mind isn't factory anyway so... I may just do it then. Thanx!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

61 dident come out with factory tilt.I think mr impala told me the first year was 63?:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have tilt in my 61 but I don't know where it came from(kind of car,year, etc. ). It's not working right (turn signals, etc.) So I am considering buyin ididit column.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

61,62 have always had problems with there turn signal switches.right now my tail light only work sometimes.depending on the position of my turn signal.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I have tilt in my 61 but I don't know where it came from(kind of car,year, etc. ). It's not working right (turn signals, etc.) So I am considering buyin ididit column.


Hand signals my friend


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> I have tilt in my 61 but I don't know where it came from(kind of car,year, etc. ). It's not working right (turn signals, etc.) So I am considering buyin ididit column.


Thats a wiring issue... they dont wire up in the 60s like a column in the 80s witch is probably what you have...some what of an easy fix if you understand wiring and single style flashing units..that would be cheaper....but the ididnts may have the same issue after install..just my 2 peice


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

impala63 said:


> 61,62 have always had problems with there turn signal switches.right now my tail light only work sometimes.depending on the position of my turn signal.


Again WIRING ISSUE the old wires cant make the ampridge that the new bulbs use....and they dont like the way they ground thru the bezel


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

For a couple hundred bucks i can fix or at least tell you what your problems are and what you need to do to fix them.....or just go buy $300+ parts and throw them in your car...if you have a car in the 50's to mid 70's and you have the stock wiring harness TONS of shit aint going to work right.....PAINLESS WIRING KITS FUCKING SUCK...they are not PAINLESS AT ALL...for the price there are other kits out there that are easier and more fit for cars with manual everything inside and a after market stereo.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna rewire my entire ride.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Complete rewiring would be nice but... I just don't think it would be completely nessary. Then again it is 52 years old.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My ididit has issues....It's just an Impala thing.Gotta go through the wiring and check all grounds and such.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Haha if u wanna TRY


wanna try??? date is set!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> wanna try??? date is set!!!


Ah shit........hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna rewire it all for peace of mind


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wanna rewire it all for peace of mind


:werd:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> wanna try??? date is set!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

dont go with a PAINLESS FOR REALS...NOT WORTH IT AT ALL...U only need like a 6 circuit fuse box 12 is like for power windows seats sunroof mirrors damn near everything POWER


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Topic has been moving slow today. Everyone must be working on they rides or cruisin em.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Or just being in plain discuss bout their ride!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Could be that too lol. Speaking of which, I gotta put some new bushings in my a arms too. Gotta wait for the tool to come in the mail first tho.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im happy lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im happy lol


Whys that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Whys that


why not is the real question life is great.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

AMEN :worship: Yea i guess it can always be worse. I seem to forget that from time to time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

it can be way worse dont forget that cuz


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll try. Haters keep trying to break a dude down tho naw mean?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What kinda stereo did you get btw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya I kno how the haters are. I got a retro sound stereo it fits in the stock location of my ride with the knobs but its digital and will run usb or mp3 ipod player and run my amp


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

this is a shitty pic but looks better in person


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Koo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damnn u gonna hear every word kendrick lamar b spittin


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

It sounds killer bro. I still gotta adjust my amps and deck a little more tho


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Kendrick Lamarck got some bad jams too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Kendrick Lamarck got some bad jams too


I say hell ya hell ya fuckin right alright lol n
ot kendrick but you knowww


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 655981
> 
> this is a shitty pic but looks better in person


Looks good man....what size cylinders you got in the rear?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

West Coast shit right here!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think he has 10s with a coil over but it might be 12s I dont remember


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I think he has 10s with a coil over but it might be 12s I dont remember


I'm trying to figure out because I want to put 16's on my monte and have some speakers in the rear deck but I heard if you go over 12's the cylinder will hit ur rear deck....:dunno:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm trying to figure out because I want to put 16's on my monte and have some speakers in the rear deck but I heard if you go over 12's the cylinder will hit ur rear deck....:dunno:


Just relocate the speakers and cover that hole when u get it done but I'm pretty sure that's a true story unless u got a lot of coil in the back so the cylinders don't go so far in (no ****)


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Just relocate the speakers and cover that hole when u get it done but I'm pretty sure that's a true story unless u got a lot of coil in the back so the cylinders don't go so far in (no ****)


I know I could just cover the hole and put the speakers in the middle but I wanted 4 speakers across the back....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Looks good man....what size cylinders you got in the rear?


I have 12's back there with like 4 turns on some 2 ton coils. It sits a bit lower than stock height


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm trying to figure out because I want to put 16's on my monte and have some speakers in the rear deck but I heard if you go over 12's the cylinder will hit ur rear deck....:dunno:


It's all fun and game until a cylinder goes through your back window.Hit up Richie Rich on it.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 654370
> View attachment 654371


Damn baller! lookin good! kinda joto.



wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 655981
> 
> this is a shitty pic but looks better in person


Those look good in there. any more pics?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> I have 12's back there with like 4 turns on some 2 ton coils. It sits a bit lower than stock height


I'm gonna try 16's and see how they do but I want to do the 4 straight across the back spaced out evenly.....did u get the rear deck form the same place we was talking about before?


TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's all fun and game until a cylinder goes through your back window.Hit up Richie Rich on it.


Yea I remember hearing about it lol


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea my cylinder came apart for that but if the have the speakers above the package tray shouldnt matter with the 16s I think dixiemontecarlo.com has a fiberglass package tray for 4 6x9s


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Those look good in there. any more pics?


I'll snap some more this weekend


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm gonna try 16's and see how they do but I want to do the 4 straight across the back spaced out evenly.....did u get the rear deck form the same place we was talking about before?Yea I remember hearing about it lol


Yup same place


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Yea my cylinder came apart for that but if the have the speakers above the package tray shouldnt matter with the 16s I think dixiemontecarlo.com has a fiberglass package tray for 4 6x9s


The speaker will sit akve the tray but the magnet will sit lower right. And the dixiemontecarlo.com is the place we was talking about they have some good stuff on there


wannabelowrider said:


> Yup same place


Hell yea ur deck lid looks good (no ****) lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Dixiemontecarlo.com has some good stuff but are kinda overpriced on some shit


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ricky


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm trying to figure out because I want to put 16's on my monte and have some speakers in the rear deck but I heard if you go over 12's the cylinder will hit ur rear deck....:dunno:


thats true dogg but it does have to do with how much coil you run under them too...also if you have a bridge or not too


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*ALL IN A DAYS PLAY*.................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Ah shit........hno:


july 21st in espanola & Roll'n will be filming them gettin' broke the fuck off!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

do any of you guys kids watch that cartoon "Sanjay and Craig"? Shits retarded funny!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> thats true dogg but it does have to do with how much coil you run under them too...also if you have a bridge or not too


I'm gonna do a bridge and I will have to check ur on my old monte I had 4 turns on it with 12's and still had about 4-5 inches before it hit the deck I guess I will have to play with it (little ****) lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> july 21st in espanola & Roll'n will be filming them gettin' broke the fuck off!!!


:wave:....For border wars or another car show.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> :wave:....For border wars or another car show.....


yeah border wars!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> I'm gonna do a bridge and I will have to check ur on my old monte I had 4 turns on it with 12's and still had about 4-5 inches before it hit the deck I guess I will have to play with it (little ****) lol


its weird but the bridge does change the height a little bit like about an inch or 2...not sure why other then how it sits in the channel iron..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Border wars...im going just so non off you get deported...hell i think me and PJay will be the only ones...espinola aint half way tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

becareful to those hittin them shows today Im workin again.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Border wars...im going just so non off you get deported...hell i think me and PJay will be the only ones...espinola aint half way tho


we know espanola ain't half way... they from espanola...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO everyone have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Are these bushings shot or what?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Here ya go Anson. I mounted the speakers in the pods before installing them on the car which is why they look crooked. I will turn them later


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup I'd swap them bushings u might get away without taking the arms off


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Is that possible?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it can be dun


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice kick panels what kind of ride is it?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks its an 83 Regal


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> Its in sealer so kandy n chrome can pattern it in a couple weeks


SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE :thumbsup:


:run:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn big moves with KAndy painted top! What's good Colorado!!?


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wat up co?my homie baught bullaVard bully ...beautiful
ride ..goodluck at the shows homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 657084
> View attachment 657085
> wat up co?my homie baught bullaVard bully ...beautiful
> ride ..goodluck at the shows homie....:thumbsup:


I've always liked that car. It was very clean last time I saw it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE :thumbsup:


Daaaaammmnnn


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 657084
> View attachment 657085
> wat up co?my homie baught bullaVard bully ...beautiful
> ride ..goodluck at the shows homie....:thumbsup:


I just seen it on Craigslist a couple days ago it was selling it for 13,000....did he just buy it? About a year ago it was selling for 7500.......:dunno:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Here ya go Anson. I mounted the speakers in the pods before installing them on the car which is why they look crooked. I will turn them later
> View attachment 656542


Do you have to relocate the computer for the car with these?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Do you have to relocate the computer for the car with these?


I took the computer out when I put in the 305 but yea a person would have to relocate the computer. The kit comes with a new housing for the computer


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Anson72 said:


> Do you have to relocate the computer for the car with these?


I got those for mine and its a nice fit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just seen it on Craigslist a couple days ago it was selling it for 13,000....did he just buy it? About a year ago it was selling for 7500.......:dunno:


He probably figures he can use it to come up on an impala which he might but them G bodies are hard to get rid of I had way more than 13gs in it


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He probably figures he can use it to come up on an impala which he might but them G bodies are hard to get rid of I had way more than 13gs in it


Exactly what I'm Trying to do  I put the car on ebay today. I love the car but I need something with more room for my kids and friends to cruise with.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Luck....That is a very nice ride,but like Larry said....Those are very hard to get rid of.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im not gonna lie I hate to see my baby get passed around like that. I think everybody who owned it was new to lowriding.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> I took the computer out when I put in the 305 but yea a person would have to relocate the computer. The kit comes with a new housing for the computer





65 IMPALA SS said:


> I got those for mine and its a nice fit


Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Thanks its an 83 Regal


where you get the kick panels from?


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here are some pics for ya after I washed and waxed her.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

needs buffed whites up front


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> where you get the kick panels from?


I got em from qlogicenclosures.com :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry I'm curious what you mean by g bodies being hard to get rid of? Is it that nobody wants em?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Larry I'm curious what you mean by g bodies being hard to get rid of? Is it that nobody wants em?


ya cuz everybody considers them 500-1500 dollar cars even though people put thousands and thousands into them.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't understand why people sell a car they put thousands of dollars into not to mention blood,sweat and tears into anyway


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I got em from qlogicenclosures.com :thumbsup:


thanks!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> thanks!!!


What kinda got me mad was I wanted them to fit a 6.5 component and the description said it would but when I got them I had to put a 5.25. Oh well I guess.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> What kinda got me mad was I wanted them to fit a 6.5 component and the description said it would but when I got them I had to put a 5.25. Oh well I guess.


sorry to hear that bro but thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Speaking of which, Jeff is supposed to buy these 6's from me


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He probably figures he can use it to come up on an impala which he might but them G bodies are hard to get rid of I had way more than 13gs in it


Now any car is hard to get rid of lol it's not a sellers market really.....you did a good job on it it still looks clean...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I don't understand why people sell a car they put thousands of dollars into not to mention blood,sweat and tears into anyway


sometimes u work on a car wishin u could afford your dream ride but cant at the time then your situation changes so u go for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Now any car is hard to get rid of lol it's not a sellers market really.....you did a good job on it it still looks clean...


if u have the right car it will sell


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I just seen it on Craigslist a couple days ago it was selling it for 13,000....did he just buy it? About a year ago it was selling for 7500.......:dunno:


gawdam, I just cruised with Chuck last week, I know he was having a hard time selling it for 7Gs, now someone else is trying to flip it already?

The car is bad ass for sure except for that sunroof :cheesy: Good work on the details Larry, it was a steal at 7500


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if u have the right car it will sell


True true......there's a buyer for everything and anything it's a buyers market not a sellers same thing with homes....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> gawdam, I just cruised with Chuck last week, I know he was having a hard time selling it for 7Gs, now he trying to flip it already?


I guess so lol I remember chuck trying to sell it for a while some time ago.....I like it it's a nice ride.....


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if u have the right car it will sell


hey cuz i think u should buy the elco back it belongs with u that's my 2 cents :yes:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

loco surpreme said:


> hey cuz i think u should buy the elco back it belongs with u that's my 2 cents :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> gawdam, I just cruised with Chuck last week, I know he was having a hard time selling it for 7Gs, now someone else is trying to flip it already?
> 
> The car is bad ass for sure except for that sunroof :cheesy: Good work on the details Larry, it was a steal at 7500


ya it had a sunroof when I bought it I shuld have welded it up but I left it open with no glass and went with that roof because I drove the car alot and didnt want to get caught in the rain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> hey cuz i think u should buy the elco back it belongs with u that's my 2 cents :yes:


I honestly thought about buying it back from chuck when he had it my eife wanted it back but I got other goals Im gonna lay this car stuff to rest I wont sell my 57 and will continue to do some things to it and will always cruise but no more big money spending or time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wife*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I honestly thought about buying it back from chuck when he had it my eife wanted it back but I got other goals Im gonna lay this car stuff to rest I wont sell my 57 and will continue to do some things to it and will always cruise but no more big money spending or time


thats cool hydro do take time and money but u gotta do what u gotta do for the family and u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hydro?????


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hydro?????


hyrdo chronic lol . i mean switiches


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

i hope to have the cutty out one day so i can crusie when i can


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> hyrdo chronic lol . i mean switiches


I never once considered lifting my rag that car is my familys just as much as its mine and we enjoy it together as is.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> i hope to have the cutty out one day so i can crusie when i can


money, hard work, dedication, your familys support if u can put thst together u can do it.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> money, hard work, dedication, your familys support if u can put thst together u can do it.


well spoken cuz thats the truth. for the rag i do like it the way it is i couldnt see that nice of ride on air bags or lifted way to nice for that . glad u found a ride that u can enjoy for u and the family just becareful yolanda gonna snag those keys from when she gets older :roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

opps i mean u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> well spoken cuz thats the truth. for the rag i do like it the way it is i couldnt see that nice of ride on air bags or lifted way to nice for that . glad u found a ride that u can enjoy for u and the family just becareful yolanda gonna snag those keys from when she gets older :roflmao:


my lady dont touch that or my truck so she wont let Yoli get awsy with it lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> needs skinny Whites in Back


..Fixed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I put dat for u Roy lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol.....too funny


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was gonna put needs matching tires but I said naaa lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> money, hard work, dedication, your familys support if u can put thst together u can do it.


well said bro. I'm just lacking the money part right now I'v had the dedication part in the last few months and put a little money in my work truck so maybe I can get past that money part for my Regal later


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I forgot you still had the regal Chris


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> well said bro. I'm just lacking the money part right now I'v had the dedication part in the last few months and put a little money in my work truck so maybe I can get past that money part for my Regal later


that car has alot of potential I dig that one


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> needs buffed whites up front


I actually think it would look better with buffed whites...some cars just do imo...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> I actually think it would look better with buffed whites...some cars just do imo...


ya I think so also


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

short video from a show out here.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got more pics of a couple shows out here i will post up later when the computer is actin right...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that phillipas linc?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO TTT!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jus some short vids from the city wide picnic


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> is that phillipas linc?


No his is nice and cozy in the garage. That one is from Lay n low CC here in ogden.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


>


Thats the most I have seen from it...:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> No his is nice and cozy in the garage. That one is from Lay n low CC here in ogden.


I relooked at it and remembered his was stripped not patterned and hisvtop is front half I believe


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> well said bro. I'm just lacking the money part right now I'v had the dedication part in the last few months and put a little money in my work truck so maybe I can get past that money part for my Regal later


what abut the cutty


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I relooked at it and remembered his was stripped not patterned and hisvtop is front half I believe


Ya it is. Its uncut too. He sold all his wheels he had to put the money into the rivi and he doesnt wanna roll it on stocks.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma need that Rivi :naughty:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Imma need that Rivi :naughty:


i got first dibs :boink:


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ima get them front whites buffed friday. Hey Larry, you ever get the elco to 3 wheel?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics anson


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

pyro719 said:


> Ima get them front whites buffed friday. Hey Larry, you ever get the elco to 3 wheel?


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Roy you got the w7 right? What amp you got pushing it? I was gonna pick one up this weekend and I want to pick up the slash 1000/1 thinking about maybe the 750/1 :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not bad huh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pyro719 said:


> Ima get them front whites buffed friday. Hey Larry, you ever get the elco to 3 wheel?


hell ya all the time but since I went coil over just hold that switch down on the turn then when its gonna come back down hit that corner back uo or it might fall in the cylinder hole cuz only a small amount is stickin up through the bed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hey Roy you got the w7 right? What amp you got pushing it? I was gonna pick one up this weekend and I want to pick up the slash 1000/1 thinking about maybe the 750/1 :dunno:


 I got a Rockford Fosgate T1000 pushing it.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I got a Rockford Fosgate T1000 pushing it.


:thumbsup: I want that slash 1000/1 but that bish is expensive......


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hell ya all the time but since I went coil over just hold that switch down on the turn then when its gonna come back down hit that corner back uo or it might fall in the cylinder hole cuz only a small amount is stickin up through the bed


I'll have to try that thanks! So just hold the right rear switch down when I'm turning left and it should 3 wheel?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I still have my amps for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pyro719 said:


> I'll have to try that thanks! So just hold the right rear switch down when I'm turning left and it should 3 wheel?


yup


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :thumbsup: I want that slash 1000/1 but that bish is expensive......


They are like 4-5 used on Ebay.I been thinking of selling mine and getting one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Not bad huh


Many Moolahs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I still have my amps for sale


post what u got maybe someone will buy them


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> I still have my amps for sale


I thought Los was going to pick that's stuff up from u


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They are like 4-5 used on Ebay.I been thinking of selling mine and getting one


Man I am weary about buying a used one they sell them online at anywhere from 600-1100 brand new....I was going to pick one up from quality auto tint our club gets a 20% discount but I am still looking at a arm and leg for the amp, speaker and car alarm......my wife got me all the interior speakers and then some and a in dash tv for Father's Day I'm gonna see if I can push my luck and get the other stuff too lol.....hno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Many Moolahs


I like em alot Charlie did a good job on them but with all the drama surrounding zenith makes me feel like I should have just went with Dayton's .......but I am still happy with them


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Ricky? When are yous due to come home ?


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

If you want a nice amp that does clean rated power Get a refurbrished planet audio bb2400 off ebay for $200-$300. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Ricky? When are yous due to come home ?


Chillin Javier how u doing bro? I just put in my leave a couple days ago to come home middle of August......this 7 1/2 month cycle is moving slow man.....too slow......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

pyro719 said:


> If you want a nice amp that does clean rated power Get a refurbrished planet audio bb2400 off ebay for $200-$300. You wont be dissapointed.


I heard planet audio is some good stuff man....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool Ricky, maybe you can come check out the lemon when yous get home. Nice looking Rims by the way!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Cool Ricky, maybe you can come check out the lemon when yous get home. Nice looking Rims by the way!


Hell yea that's should be coo....I will be in Denver for the Denver car club show on aug 24... Not bad huh I like em lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PCOUP6AgyY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

All gate no weight don't know how to post videos directly with my tablet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Kind of a cool little video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss_onrr1zwo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The rest of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIMa551nlug&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

still got my 61 project with a 4 door and lots of parts, if any one is interested 5000 titles on both cars.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> All gate no weight don't know how to post videos directly with my tablet


Mr tablet man. You gots too much feria lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Mr tablet man. You gots too much feria lol


I wished homie I mean my shit is green just not money green lol


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/3868668841.html


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

I-25 and Garden of the Gods when it first started


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/3868668841.html


I remember that trunk lid :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

CORMA65 said:


> I remember that trunk lid :thumbsup:


i fig u would remember that bumper. u had to cut the bolts off with a torch.


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

TOPTHIS said:


> i fig u would remember that bumper. u had to cut the bolts off with a torch.


That was a pain in the ass to get that bumper off!! :banghead:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> post what u got maybe someone will buy them


http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/3794064961.html



raiderhater719 said:


> I thought Los was going to pick that's stuff up from u



Nope, he just wanted the chrome cylinders


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Theres a car show in Las Animas this saturday at the court house bout 100+ cars last year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no comment hey Mike hopefully I see u there bro


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea hope i get the 58 together tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good luck bro wish I had time to mess with my ride


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

All fixed Roy!? Looks good!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ricky you goin to throw some Premium Sportsways on them rims? I hope?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Ricky you goin to throw some Premium Sportsways on them rims? I hope?


I was thinking about it....they are 150 a tire but the are only for short amount of miles and show.....and then the brownstars are 50 a pop and can drive everywhere but you have chance of them turning brown......decisions decisions......look good and can't drive anywhere or go cheap and chance turning brown.....hno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought mikestars were discontinued


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have three milestars brand new if yous want to buy them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> All fixed Roy!? Looks good!


Nosir....Not fawkin with it til my parts come in.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought mikestars were discontinued


Mi gente still has some and so does cce......do u guys know anything about the tornells or whatever the are called?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> I have three milestars brand new if yous want to buy them.


PM me the price Javier please.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck CCE and Fuck MiJotos...ijs


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> Mi gente still has some and so does cce......do u guys know anything about the tornells or whatever the are called?


Cornells was the pep boys brand and they dont make a white wall no more and you can get 520s from summit for like 130 a tire


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Cornells was the pep boys brand and they dont make a white wall no more and you can get 520s from summit for like 130 a tire


A there are only 2 choice then milestars and 5.20's.......and the 5.20's are low miles but they do look nice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fuck CCE and Fuck MiJotos...ijs


I knew u was going to say something lol.......:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Cornells was the pep boys brand and they dont make a white wall no more and you can get 520s from summit for like 130 a tire


are they the good 4 ply with a 6 ply rating or the cheap 2 ply cokers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I knew u was going to say something lol.......:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn it.....Time to get 520's :facepalm:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> A there are only 2 choice then milestars and 5.20's.......and the 5.20's are low miles but they do look nice


Milestars 520s and premium sport ways downfall on the phone 520s no 3 wheeling


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> are they the good 4 ply with a 6 ply rating or the cheap 2 ply cokers


Summit sells the cookers


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

But outher than 3 wheeling mine have been good going on 2 years with them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

do u drive your ride alot?? Philippa was having alot of trouble with cokers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

How mush are the new 520's?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> How mush are the new 520's?


I heard like 150 per....I sent a PM to a couple people to get prices.....:dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> do u drive your ride alot?? Philippa was having alot of trouble with cokers





65 IMPALA SS said:


> But outher than 3 wheeling mine have been good going on 2 years with them


That's what I was gonna ask........cause I plan on driving the monte all the time


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get me a vette engine and a 700r tranny?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's what I was gonna ask........cause I plan on driving the monte all the time


Before I took it down I drove it every chance I got as soon as I fix my brakes inwill drive it agian but I was scared they would wear down to fast but that hasnt been a problem


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Anyone know where I can get me a vette engine and a 700r tranny?


most ls motors run a 4l60e transmissions I believe and my homie Brian as a trans for sale


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

whos goin to alamosa


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 659298


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THEM DADS OUT THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THEM DADS OUT THERE


You too Larry


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Father's Day guys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

My lovely ladies.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

very cute bro your blessed


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> very cute bro your blessed


Thanks bro they are a handful lol......they are always fighting lol.....where did u get the headlight covers for ur daughters pedal car? I got a bunch of stuff on the way from krazy kutting but not them covers......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks bro they are a handful lol......they are always fighting lol.....where did u get the headlight covers for ur daughters pedal car? I got a bunch of stuff on the way from krazy kutting but not them covers......


its like a limited edition car that came with all the trim


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its like a limited edition car that came with all the trim


Man dont be holding out lol......I might see if I can get some KUSTOM made......I got the pedals, pedal bars, hood ornament, front and rear bumpers, mirrors, windshield, steering wheel and rims all Dora two tone engraved but them headlight covers will set it off nice....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I aint lyin bro I sent all the stuff to get plated and ups lost it I culdnt get no parts I had to buy another car used cuz I culdnt find shit


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man dont be holding out lol......I might see if I can get some KUSTOM made......I got the pedals, pedal bars, hood ornament, front and rear bumpers, mirrors, windshield, steering wheel and rims all Dora two tone engraved but them headlight covers will set it off nice....


ebay all day


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> ebay all day


ur car has chrome headlights as well huh


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THEM DADS OUT THERE


X2
Have a good one fellas


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ur car has chrome headlights as well huh


ya only the lights are chrome mines an aftrrmarket the og ones had the entire grill and front n back bumpers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> ya only the lights are chrome mines an aftrrmarket the og ones had the entire grill and front n back bumpers


they had sum on ebay for 75 bux plus shipping thete crazy no way


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> they had sum on ebay for 75 bux plus shipping thete crazy no way


thats actually not bad last time i was lookin for some new ones they were 90 plus shipping.. i ended up buying a whole car putting mine in it and take the clean ones for mine


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

GTColorado said:


> ebay all day


I'm gonna check hopefully I can find some....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning Colorado! What's good?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's goin to be part of Joe's wedding?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam colorado weather causing trouble in lj


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Who's goin to be part of Joe's wedding?


 Who is Joe?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> dam colorado weather causing trouble in lj


who's in LJ lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

since some folks like to do shit for EXHIBITION then change there mind when they smell blood in the water...i speak for myself not for no one else when i write this....a man stands by his word and dont go against it. i dont give a shit what ANY OF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS DID last year last week or last night. i still see the bitchassniss in this state. i see shit for what it is that day..no more no less his car will come again and weather it hits or misses im calling you out......if he aint the fuckin king of COLORADO THEN STOP FUCKIN RUNNING FROM HIS CAR...yall know what shows its at so keep your batteries charged and your hopper ready so when you here my ass calling for hoppers bring that shit... you aint never a BITCH if you play just if you keep running away...im the WORLDS LOUDEST CHEERLEADER...LIKE HE SAYS "IF YOU WANT A WAR ITS UP TO YALL" ...




SO SOMEONE PUT THAT SHIT ON FACEBOOK AND SAY ITS FROM _"THE CHEARLEADER THAT RETIRED YOU BITCH'S" _


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

no joke if you got a hopper and you leave that shit at home you a bitch....cuz even the chearleaders have uniforms that have the team colors they practice and go on the shows in other towns.....so BITCH buy a ticket and have a seat with the rest of the fans in the stands...so if you got a HOPPER AND IT STAYS AT HOME....im going to call you "BITCHASS THEN YOUR NAME....EXAMPLE IS "BITCHASS FESS" OR "BITCHASS MIKE" TILL I SEE YOUR CAR IN THE PIT...STOP WATCHIN THAT VIDEO CUZ TILL SOMEONE CAN SERVE THEY ASS ON THE REG...I DONT NEED TO BUILD A HOPPER JUST TO HOP AGAINST MY OWN CLUB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn whats goin down in the springs


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

AINT THE SPRINGS ITS THE STATE OF COLORADO....this internet shit is fucking funny...motherfuckers be on facebook talkin shit all the time about hoppin but never ever put there words to action...so im letting the community not my grandma and all 1300 other folks that dont know shit about lowriding or hopping. know im callin every person that owns a hopper a BITCH if they leave that shit at home...man up or sell that motherfucker...if you aint a bitch youll bring it and get served or serve...who fucking cares who on the switch..build of bought cuz if that hopper dont hop you a bitch is a bitch and will allways be a bitch...till you hop or get out the pit...i mean it to be disrespectful cuz thats what you doing to all those that put there time and money into something they love called Hoppers...you can kick my ass but youll still be they bitch ill just start saying ha thats that bitch---- that kick my ass and still aint fuckin hopped yet...cuz just like those cars youll win and lose...LMFAO


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya i agree wit u on tha show u guys were robbed sam pulled a coward move but as far as me being a hopper we should all B at tha 5150 show no excuses :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

most_known_27 said:


> Ya i agree wit u on tha show u guys were robbed sam pulled a coward move but as far as me being a hopper we should all B at tha 5150 show no excuses :thumbsup:


I'm down lmk when and where


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What happened at the show?
I was wondering why Sam got 1st and Fes 2nd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

like somebody told me its just a car show lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Choker 520's  :run:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Choker 520's  :run:


Lol I seen that pic earlier.......damn :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> since some folks like to do shit for EXHIBITION then change there mind when they smell blood in the water...i speak for myself not for no one else when i write this....a man stands by his word and dont go against it. i dont give a shit what ANY OF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS DID last year last week or last night. i still see the bitchassniss in this state. i see shit for what it is that day..no more no less his car will come again and weather it hits or misses im calling you out......if he aint the fuckin king of COLORADO THEN STOP FUCKIN RUNNING FROM HIS CAR...yall know what shows its at so keep your batteries charged and your hopper ready so when you here my ass calling for hoppers bring that shit... you aint never a BITCH if you play just if you keep running away...im the WORLDS LOUDEST CHEERLEADER...LIKE HE SAYS "IF YOU WANT A WAR ITS UP TO YALL" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> no joke if you got a hopper and you leave that shit at home you a bitch....cuz even the chearleaders have uniforms that have the team colors they practice and go on the shows in other towns.....so BITCH buy a ticket and have a seat with the rest of the fans in the stands...so if you got a HOPPER AND IT STAYS AT HOME....im going to call you "BITCHASS THEN YOUR NAME....EXAMPLE IS "BITCHASS FESS" OR "BITCHASS MIKE" TILL I SEE YOUR CAR IN THE PIT...STOP WATCHIN THAT VIDEO CUZ TILL SOMEONE CAN SERVE THEY ASS ON THE REG...I DONT NEED TO BUILD A HOPPER JUST TO HOP AGAINST MY OWN CLUB





84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> AINT THE SPRINGS ITS THE STATE OF COLORADO....this internet shit is fucking funny...motherfuckers be on facebook talkin shit all the time about hoppin but never ever put there words to action...so im letting the community not my grandma and all 1300 other folks that dont know shit about lowriding or hopping. know im callin every person that owns a hopper a BITCH if they leave that shit at home...man up or sell that motherfucker...if you aint a bitch youll bring it and get served or serve...who fucking cares who on the switch..build of bought cuz if that hopper dont hop you a bitch is a bitch and will allways be a bitch...till you hop or get out the pit...i mean it to be disrespectful cuz thats what you doing to all those that put there time and money into something they love called Hoppers...you can kick my ass but youll still be they bitch ill just start saying ha thats that bitch---- that kick my ass and still aint fuckin hopped yet...cuz just like those cars youll win and lose...LMFAO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:



fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 660605


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I told u guys premium sportways are different than cokers


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I told u guys premium sportways are different than cokers


You think if I pick up the sport ways they will last longer than milestar on moderate driving?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> You think if I pick up the sport ways they will last longer than milestar on moderate driving?


Milestars will last longer period but with moderate cruising you should get sum good life out of premium sportways check the topic and read the good reviews


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Cokers are only 2 ply tires...Premium sportway are 4 ply


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

4ply with a 6 ply rating lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 4ply with a 6 ply rating lol


 Yeah...Imma have to shim in my arms and get some if Cesar Garcias are the only option left


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Milestars will last longer period but with moderate cruising you should get sum good life out of premium sportways check the topic and read the good reviews


I've been looking for a minute.....them sport ways are nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :wave:


sup big josh!!! how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> View attachment 660605


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Choker 520's  :run:


that pic is real??? woooow SMDH!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Couldn't resist:biggrin:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can tell we offtopic bros lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

What's good bro. Just working in this hot ass shop, trying to make money in these slow times here in the bodyshop buisness. Besides that building a deck at home everyday after work with my pops and trying to deal with the new baby and stressed out wife:banghead: oh and I think I still own a fleetwood but I haven't seen it in awhile....garage is a little full of wood(no ****) right now lol


fesboogie said:


> sup big josh!!! how you been bro?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What's good bro. Just working in this hot ass shop, trying to make money in these slow times here in the bodyshop buisness. Besides that building a deck at home everyday after work with my pops and trying to deal with the new baby and stressed out wife:banghead: oh and I think I still own a fleetwood but I haven't seen it in awhile....garage is a little full of wood(no ****) right now lol


yeah damn you busy as all hell!!! we need to set up a cruise!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> since some folks like to do shit for EXHIBITION then change there mind when they smell blood in the water...i speak for myself not for no one else when i write this....a man stands by his word and dont go against it. i dont give a shit what ANY OF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS DID last year last week or last night. i still see the bitchassniss in this state. i see shit for what it is that day..no more no less his car will come again and weather it hits or misses im calling you out......if he aint the fuckin king of COLORADO THEN STOP FUCKIN RUNNING FROM HIS CAR...yall know what shows its at so keep your batteries charged and your hopper ready so when you here my ass calling for hoppers bring that shit... you aint never a BITCH if you play just if you keep running away...im the WORLDS LOUDEST CHEERLEADER...LIKE HE SAYS "IF YOU WANT A WAR ITS UP TO YALL" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gillie shit go!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats up fellas, just checking the interest level of a few things I've been working on. The past year or so I've been re-painting and building lowrider style hotwheels. I have sold quite a few here on layitlow, but I am looking to expand. I would like to go to a few local shows to sell what I have, but I would like to see if it is worth it and the interest level.
Let me know


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn Jeff you chased everybody away!! LOL jk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how much do u sell them for?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> how much do u sell them for?


It depends on how much work went into them. Usually between $10 and $20. For example that 57 would be $10 (simple repaint & details), and the Caddy would be $25 (Two-Tone Paint job and booty kit, also the casting is harder to find and more expensive)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that 57 is the wrong color but they look cool good luck


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

sasisneros said:


> It depends on how much work went into them. Usually between $10 and $20. For example that 57 would be $10 (simple repaint & details), and the Caddy would be $25 (Two-Tone Paint job and booty kit, also the casting is harder to find and more expensive)


The caddy reminds me of Josh's car....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that 57 has the wrong Whitewalls but they look cool good luck


 Fixed


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that 57 is the wrong color but they look cool good luck


I have other ones and can paint any color, just trying to see the interest level
I can change out the wheels too.
I was thinking of taking basic "popular lows" (Impalas, Montes, Rivis, Regals, ect.) in different colors


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya I like the wheels on that caddy


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> The caddy reminds me of Josh's car....


:nicoderm:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude sell me the 65!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Make me a 61 vert one!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

My buddy has a chain steering wheel for sale if anybody is interested 60 bucks


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> Make me a 61 vert one!


pm sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Those r some good looking lil low lows. How bout a 63 hardtop. Light metallic blue with white top. 



sasisneros said:


> pm sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's up CO. Get back to the springs Sunday. Any shows or cruises going on soon. Trying to get a show or two before I go to San Antonio for good this summer.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oooooweeee


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts crack'n CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ridin' around dirty in my hood!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like my hood. Takin the back roads.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Better put some dummy plates on at least lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

he only drove it 2 blocks to show off lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> My buddy has a chain steering wheel for sale if anybody is interested 60 bucks


Hmu brotha I no someone if its not. A bike one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout: Whats good CO...long time no visit...been crazy busy lately....hope everyone is well...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pyro719 said:


> Looks like my hood. Takin the back roads.


you already know!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Better put some dummy plates on at least lol


there was a cop right next to me on my way back home... drove it to our picnic like that too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> he only drove it 2 blocks to show off lol


Larry it was two and a half blocks!!! get that shit straight lol!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :inout: Whats good CO...long time no visit...been crazy busy lately....hope everyone is well...


Congrats on the new edition ceez.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> he only drove it 2 blocks to show off lol


Actually it is like 3 blocks Larry


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Larry it was two and a half blocks!!! get that shit straight lol!!!


 lol damn didn't see this


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Congrats on the new edition ceez.....


Thank you my brother!


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

What up Co whos all gonna make it thodream on chrome this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Larry it was two and a half blocks!!! get that shit straight lol!!!


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol the V6 was beggin' me to stop!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! most of the chapter is headed to Kansas City this weekend!!! yes pics and videos!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

genuinechevy said:


> What up Co whos all gonna make it thodream on chrome this weekend?


I plan on going ...just without my car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh shit all the t shirts rolling to kansas lol just breakin ur balls Fes u guys be safe out there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I plan on going ...just without my car


what is that??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> oh shit all the t shirts rolling to kansas lol just breakin ur balls Fes u guys be safe out there


Lol well me and Mike are takin' the hoppers but feel free to break everyone elses balls!!! we got Mikes comin' back out for the 1st time in KC, Izzy is coming threw probably by the next show redone & a brand new build from another one of my members that was from the ground up sometime next month... we tryin'!!! but thanks not lookin' forward to the drive...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what is that??


Lmao this guy on a roll today!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just thought I'd throw this up here today......Real Riders wear out their tires.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just thought I'd throw this up here today......Real Riders wear out their tires.


wit the baldest spot at the top SMH!!! he should've bought some tires wit the money he won at the show Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> wit the baldest spot at the top SMH!!! he should've bought some tires wit the money he won at the show Lol!!!


 Damn he won monies?.....This tire is monumental...It is one of the last existing fr380's still rollin them calles


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn he won monies?.....This tire is monumental...It is one of the last existing fr380's still rollin them calles


I got four not show car worthy may'be but street worthy for sure!!! look better than that thing!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& yeah they weren't giving out trophies jus cash instead... think he got $125 for 1st. dont qoute me but for sure over a bill


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I got four not show car worthy may'be but street worthy for sure!!! look better than that thing!!! LMAO!!!


lol......Oh yeah he does have one in the passenger rear too I believe.....Damn I can't wait to get out there and show.....I wanna win some monies ......Yeah right...Not with my Turd


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> lol......Oh yeah he does have one in the passenger rear too I believe.....Damn I can't wait to get out there and show.....I wanna win some monies ......Yeah right...Not with my Turd


you would win at 98% of these shows hell whut was the last show in springs cinco? its almost july SMH!!! Springs is slacking time to hit the streets!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the day of the carshow is over so sorry for u scary mofos too afraid to put sum gas in yo shit and mob


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you would win at 98% of these shows hell whut was the last show in springs cinco? its almost july SMH!!! Springs is slacking time to hit the streets!!!


 Springs is definitely slacking.....We aint even throwing a show this year


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> the day of the carshow is over so sorry for u scary mofos too afraid to put sum gas in yo shit and mob


not necessarily a bad thing but it seems like shows is the only place you catch everyone... the picnics are better regardless... personal opinion ofcourse!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Springs is definitely slacking.....We aint even throwing a show this year


you guys was gonna throw it in pueblo anyways though, right???


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you guys was gonna throw it in pueblo anyways though, right???


 Yeah but too many people are building and going through things this year to even focus on a car show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

So no one else is throwing a carshow in the springs???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> So no one else is throwing a carshow in the springs???


 It takes a lot to throw a show.If you don't have big sponsors you are looking at Thousands of Dollars.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya that's true for a good show anyways wit good prizes and trophies and not to Menchon vendors


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Ya that's true for a good show anyways wit good prizes and trophies and not to Menchon vendors


:buttkick: 
:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> you guys was gonna throw it in pueblo anyways though, right???


whats wrong with that?? cuz most of the springs wont leave there safe place


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

and I know its their lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yessir we scared to go out of City Limits


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Damn he won monies?.....This tire is monumental...It is one of the last existing fr380's still rollin them calles


I think Chucky has the FR380s on his car....along with a stock pile


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah but too many people are building and going through things this year to even focus on a car show


:yessad: Yup.....I know with the late winter and just the wifey not working, us having a baby and us getting ready to move really put a delay on my build on my ride...I am really pushing to get her all back together by the WEGO show though....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir we scared to go out of City Limits


u are exempt on my previous statement


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u are exempt on my previous statement


 Thank you kind sir.I try to get around and if I trusted my ride to go miles without blowing a tire I would be rolling it just as you fine men are (halfly Joto).


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> whats wrong with that?? cuz most of the springs wont leave there safe place


jus sayin' the show wasn't in springs... im tryin' to make the rounds this year... Greeley, Denver, Sunday Kansas City, July Espanola & October Vegas hopefully for the afterhop ofcourse!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> jus sayin' the show wasn't in springs... im tryin' to make the rounds this year... Greeley, Denver, Sunday Kansas City, July Espanola & October Vegas hopefully for the afterhop ofcourse!!!



You get around.....hussy !


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> oh shit all the t shirts rolling to kansas lol just breakin ur balls Fes u guys be safe out there


lol i like that one...rather have a pic of my ass with my shirt on in another state then one with it on in the springs...GO MAJESTICS ....GOT A _SHIRTS _ON IN ANOTHER STATE...WHAT YOU DOING THIS WEEKEND...LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol i like that one...rather have a pic of my ass with my shirt on in another state then one with it on in the springs...GO MAJESTICS ....GOT A _SHIRTS _ON IN ANOTHER STATE...WHAT YOU DOING THIS WEEKEND...LMFAO


Im workin and Ive been to plenty shows from here to cali SON


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hell my kid has taken her ride out of state and placed 1st and MOST HATED has been to vegas and placed were not here for nothing we've been doin thangs and no offense to anyone but we make the car club what it is it doesnt make us who we are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I figured that wuld b ur comment Roy it seems to b the norm lately


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I figured that wuld b ur comment Roy it seems to b the norm lately


 lol .... I can see both sides on this so I figured I'd keep my 2 pennies to myself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fes knows I was clownin Jeff gets too serious lol its all good I wish em the best up there and for them to travel safely


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> fes knows I was clownin Jeff gets too serious lol its all good I wish em the best up there and for them to travel safely


 I use to love going out of town to the shows and stuff.Now I don't even want to go if I can't bring my Turd.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I use to love going out of town to the shows and stuff.Now I don't even want to go if I can't bring my Turd.


I hear u bro when I didnt have a car saving for my 57 I didnt want to go to a single show when I was buildin my elco I got tired of talkin about what I got and I finished it and proved it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I hear u bro when I didnt have a car saving for my 57 I didnt want to go to a single show when I was buildin my elco I got tired of talkin about what I got and I finished it and proved it


 Yeah you did...But with us its different..There are a ton of Mofos riding shirt tails and I'm just not one to do that. I'll be the one that brought the car,not the one one getting drunk under the shade tree..........Ok well maybe I'll be boff :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sad sight......Norman posted this on FB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damnn that sux


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sad sight......Norman posted this on FB


:angel:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

:loco: that would of been the first thing I pulled out when they said we gotta leave


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hell my kid has taken her ride out of state and placed 1st and MOST HATED has been to vegas and placed were not here for nothing we've been doin thangs and no offense to anyone but we make the car club what it is it doesnt make us who we are


nothin but respect for MOST HATED. When i grow up I wanna be like ya'll. 

Real talk SREW a car show and all the drama and money that comes with it. Just throw kickbacks with some bbq and beer!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

SCREW*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx Anson ya were gonna do things different like we plan on hittin the drive inn in pueblo with our rides u know shit like that


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Anson ya were gonna do things different like we plan on hittin the drive inn in pueblo with our rides u know shit like that


hell ya


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn I should of flew back to CO. This bus ride sux. Just can't wait to get back. Finish my interior & take it out cruisin. I agree with all u homies. I like car shows too & all, but I luv cruisin & kickbacks better.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Damn I should of flew back to CO. This bus ride sux. Just can't wait to get back. Finish my interior & take it out cruisin. I agree with all u homies. I like car shows too & all, but I luv cruisin & kickbacks better.


Gonna have to plan a trip to tejas to meet up with the new chapter! Got a homie in corpus tambien.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Gonna have to plan a trip to tejas to meet up with the new chapter! Got a homie in corpus tambien.



:nono: Shhhhhh....what new chapter


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Somebody done spilt the beans haha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dey on da come up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> dey on da come up


Hows work going Larry?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> :nono: Shhhhhh....what new chapter


My bad...hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hows work going Larry?


its goin good Im workin now almost dun how is your work goin


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anson72 said:


> Gonna have to plan a trip to tejas to meet up with the new chapter! Got a homie in corpus tambien.


Hell yea homie. Once I get settled in all r welcomed. Still trying to find a bad ass retirement house that I know I will like. Bkuz I ain't moving no more. Well I hope. Corpus huh. Can't wait to cruise the 63 out there


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wats up co? Sum bad ass airbrushing....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> wats up co? Sum bad ass airbrushing....
> View attachment 662729


Dd u do that? Thanks for hooking me up Brandon appreciate man you a stand up guy bro......I owe u few beers


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

No problem homie....na thats saNtiagos ride...its forsale2






like 10g or sum he said....hes coming down in like 2months maybe he will bring us the rest of our parts then?my whole rental truck was full bed and cab..i couldent hold nomore..lol......i do have a trend of my work ..(havocg from 719 putten n work).... although have not been doing much customer work lately...... trying to get my rides finished up...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> No problem homie....na thats saNtiagos ride...its forsale2
> View attachment 662760
> like 10g or sum he said....hes coming down in like 2months maybe he will bring us the rest of our parts then?my whole rental truck was full bed and cab..i couldent hold nomore..lol......i do have a trend of my work ..(havocg from 719 putten n work).... although have not been doing much customer work lately...... trying to get my rides finished up...


Yea I seen you picked alot of stuff too man ur gonna be killin em bro.......I'm gonna check out ur thread.....I will be home in 2 months aswell lol....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Hell yea homie. Once I get settled in all r welcomed. Still trying to find a bad ass retirement house that I know I will like. Bkuz I ain't moving no more. Well I hope. Corpus huh. Can't wait to cruise the 63 out there


We will be down. I know wut you mean I have moved over 10 times in the last few years.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Had fun @ Hudson Gardens!! Car looked good!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> Had fun @ Hudson Gardens!! Car looked good!


U know the deal javi.....pics.... Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its goin good Im workin now almost dun how is your work goin


Same ol bro, burning the midnight oil


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> U know the deal javi.....pics.... Lol


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> X2


I will post some pics later on today....my home computer took a poo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone know what size valve stem goes on 13's? I wanna order some chrome ones but it has 3 sizes 5/16, 7/16 or 5/8 I'm leaning towards the 5/16 just by looking at the pic but..........:dunno::dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Some pics from the Memories Car Club Show and WAR Concert


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats all she wrote


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> I will post some pics later on today....my home computer took a poo


I hate when that happens!!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice cars was wondering if that black panel would b for sale


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im workin and Ive been to plenty shows from here to cali SON


Larry dont every fucking call me SON.....or just say that shit to my face...i dont play that SON Shit...as for the cars thing everyone places in Vegas eventually or they wouldnt be building cars and glad to hear about your kids car too....if the SON shit was a joke thats cool if not we can chop it up the next time i see you...folks talk allot of shit on the computer but all cool to a motherfuckers face


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

as for my BITCH statements....i heard GT got a hopper for the Club so Silve Roy or who every please find someone to say its there car so IM NOT CALLING GT BITCHS....that is not my intent nor will it be to affind a WHOLE CLUB for what one person does not do....i dont bad mouth clubs just members ....every club is different with diffrent standards and values...the Majestics fits my lifestyle my budget my values and of course my big ass mouth...the Bitch shit is for real to motivate hopping or to end it its the owners choice


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> as for my BITCH statements....i heard GT got a hopper for the Club so Silve Roy or who every please find someone to say its there car so IM NOT CALLING GT BITCHS....that is not my intent nor will it be to affind a WHOLE CLUB for what one person does not do....i dont bad mouth clubs just members ....every club is different with diffrent standards and values...the Majestics fits my lifestyle my budget my values and of course my big ass mouth...the Bitch shit is for real to motivate hopping or to end it its the owners choice


 Fes got called out after the Citywide picnic and was a no show with the hopper when Julian busted out Papa Smurf....What was that about......I'm sure you heard GT has something.....This town is full of loose lips.....But yeah it's not ready yet....In fact I was just looking for telescopic 22" cylinders for it today on FB......You can Bet your Sweet Black ass once it is ready Fes will have his turn fawker


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And if he gets itchy before that anytime there is a lil Blue truck that would be more than happy to break him off again.....Although that one will not be plaqued ever.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Larry dont every fucking call me SON.....or just say that shit to my face...i dont play that SON Shit...as for the cars thing everyone places in Vegas eventually or they wouldnt be building cars and glad to hear about your kids car too....if the SON shit was a joke thats cool if not we can chop it up the next time i see you...folks talk allot of shit on the computer but all cool to a motherfuckers face


WOW I can see u cannot take a joke but u sure like to dish it out if u read all the way through u culd tell I was joking so now I know not to kid with u.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Anyone know what size valve stem goes on 13's? I wanna order some chrome ones but it has 3 sizes 5/16, 7/16 or 5/8 I'm leaning towards the 5/16 just by looking at the pic but..........:dunno::dunno:



Anybody??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!! MADE IT BACK SAFELY!!! LIL got kinda busy... I'll put my 2 cents in later lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> fes knows I was clownin Jeff gets too serious lol its all good I wish em the best up there and for them to travel safely


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You get around.....hussy !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im workin and Ive been to plenty shows from here to cali SON


this is true... I have ran into Larry in San Bernadino, Vegas & all around CO... jus say'n


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fes got called out after the Citywide picnic and was a no show with the hopper when Julian busted out Papa Smurf....What was that about......I'm sure you heard GT has something.....This town is full of loose lips.....But yeah it's not ready yet....In fact I was just looking for telescopic 22" cylinders for it today on FB......You can Bet your Sweet Black ass once it is ready Fes will have his turn fawker


I didn't know I got called out anywhere... Julian invited me to his house and I told him I didn't finish my car but I went over there and seen his truck hopping it works... the TRUCK works... & im not even the only hopper in CO why my name always getting' hopped on lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> And if he gets itchy before that anytime there is a lil Blue truck that would be more than happy to break him off again.....Although that one will not be plaqued ever.


... its funny cuz right before I seen these posts wit my name all over them Sylviano had jus called me to congratulate me on this weekend... Like he told me "I don't care whut club you in you brought the belt back to the 719!!!" Im cool wit that cuz if I fucks wit you, I fucks wit you regardless if you solo ridin' or whut club colors you wear. so I don't remember gettin' broke off once by no TRUCK nevertheless again but whatever I guess I'll wait on you guys GBODY then we'll settle this... & I'll still be chill'n afterwards regardless of whut happens...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard u got a belt Fes lets see it is it custom made or ????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... its funny cuz right before I seen these posts wit my name all over them Sylviano had jus called me to congratulate me on this weekend... Like he told me "I don't care whut club you in you brought the belt back to the 719!!!" Im cool wit that cuz if I fucks wit you, I fucks wit you regardless if you solo ridin' or whut club colors you wear. so I don't remember gettin' broke off once by no TRUCK nevertheless again but whatever I guess I'll wait on you guys GBODY then we'll settle this... & I'll still be chill'n afterwards regardless of whut happens...


 Well I only threw your name in there because ol Jeffries be talking for yous most of the time about hops and he aint gots no car so I'm assuming he's talking about yours.I aint even one to bark about hopping I can't even stand to watch a video where all the fools do is scream back and forth at eachother.I was relating to when people was telling you to go get your car that day and you said you didn't finish it.Same scenario as us right now.....Car is down in need of repair.How we gonna look like busting out a broken busted ride?The car was bought to put us back in the game,so of course we aint just gonna buy it to keep it locked away.About you getting served I was just talmbout where Julian hit higher than you at our show....Was just trying to fuck wit ol Jeffries and get him going......But on the real since yous took it in a bad way...Big ups to Majestics and you for kicking ass in KC and showing them yous aint playing.That means a lot for Colorado.Imma stay outta this hop shit because I don't own a hopper and I aint one to hang on a mans shirttail and brag him up or cheerlead for him.I have my own ride to worry about and I'll let that do my talking.But again Big Ups for doing Colorado justice and you can sick ol Jeffries on those guys that have that GBODY.....lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On a serious not Rest In Paradise Jae Bueno.Your work was truly an art that displayed the depth of the Tradition and Lifestyle we call Lowriding.Your work will always be labeled art.Thank you for the visions you have created throughout the years.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> [/QUOTE
> *
> Is this the car that was on the video hopping only a frame *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TRU RYDAZ BBQ and HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good time Also the Impalas CC show is Saturday the 20th We will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Well I only threw your name in there because ol Jeffries be talking for yous most of the time about hops and he aint gots no car so I'm assuming he's talking about yours.I aint even one to bark about hopping I can't even stand to watch a video where all the fools do is scream back and forth at eachother.I was relating to when people was telling you to go get your car that day and you said you didn't finish it.Same scenario as us right now.....Car is down in need of repair.How we gonna look like busting out a broken busted ride?The car was bought to put us back in the game,so of course we aint just gonna buy it to keep it locked away.About you getting served I was just talmbout where Julian hit higher than you at our show....Was just trying to fuck wit ol Jeffries and get him going......But on the real since yous took it in a bad way...Big ups to Majestics and you for kicking ass in KC and showing them yous aint playing.That means a lot for Colorado.Imma stay outta this hop shit because I don't own a hopper and I aint one to hang on a mans shirttail and brag him up or cheerlead for him.I have my own ride to worry about and I'll let that do my talking.But again Big Ups for doing Colorado justice and you can sick ol Jeffries on those guys that have that GBODY.....lol


lol didn't know Jeff was on the internets wilding out either but its all good!!! im glad you guys got the car back and I have said I wanted to hop it and finally I will!!! ...& the only reason I took it serious was because you guys seemed to be goin' JAMON on each other jus say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *TRU RYDAZ BBQ and HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good time Also the Impalas CC show is Saturday the 20th We will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
> If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


I would never go to these jackasses picnic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Pjay said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I heard u got a belt Fes lets see it is it custom made or ????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol didn't know Jeff was on the internets wilding out either but its all good!!! im glad you guys got the car back and I have said I wanted to hop it and finally I will!!! ...& the only reason I took it serious was because you guys seemed to be goin' JAMON on each other jus say'n!!!


 You know how Lay It Low is.It aint like FB where you get the response immediately.Shit gets twisted.But yeah get with the Hopper fawker for all that Truucha talk not me Jeff.....Don't make me take off my continental kit and hook up my other 3 batteries fawker.Fes get at me when you can with that 411 on da belt homie.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fes got called out after the Citywide picnic and was a no show with the hopper when Julian busted out Papa Smurf....What was that about......I'm sure you heard GT has something.....This town is full of loose lips.....But yeah it's not ready yet....In fact I was just looking for telescopic 22" cylinders for it today on FB......You can Bet your Sweet Black ass once it is ready Fes will have his turn fawker


bout god damn time some one done learned how to talk some shit...well my black ass dont like to wait for long...so hurry your sweet ass up dont let $ stop you.. call montal he can get you a payday loan....as for Julian calling Fess out you know he was broke waiting on parts...Lets do this shit then since you buying the parts you must be the bitch im waiting to see or is it some one else....claim your fame now cuz ill be your Huckalby


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

u can put that belt on and b like 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NX-HxX-A0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You know how Lay It Low is.It aint like FB where you get the response immediately.Shit gets twisted.But yeah get with the Hopper fawker for all that Truucha talk not me Jeff.....Don't make me take off my continental kit and hook up my other 3 batteries fawker.Fes get at me when you can with that 411 on da belt homie.


I will and on another note I figured it was pretty serious when you said you can bet your sweet black ass LMAO!!! I LAUGHED INSIDE!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Pjay said:
> 
> 
> > :yessad: I heard he had to paint the back bumper already 3 times and that mofo was hitting 112"
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I will and on another note I figured it was pretty serious when you said you can bet your sweet black ass LMAO!!! I LAUGHED INSIDE!!!


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u can put that belt on and b like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NX-HxX-A0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


LMAO!!! hilarious!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> WOW I can see u cannot take a joke but u sure like to dish it out if u read all the way through u culd tell I was joking so now I know not to kid with u.


i can take a joke but that SON SHIT..is most defiantly a spot that i cant stand..when that shit first started on the net i caught 2 cases for that shit...just thought you may have know...and BOY gets me pretty fuckin heated fast too...plus i forgot i QUOTED you when that was not what i was trying to do it was for all but came out as JUST FOR YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> TALKISCHEAP said:
> 
> 
> > Id like to see it in action cuz it looks like he'd crush that front end when it comes down
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! hilarious!!!


when I first seen that vid I must if watched it 20 times in.a row laughin with tears


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> bout god damn time some one done learned how to talk some shit...well my black ass dont like to wait for long...so hurry your sweet ass up dont let $ stop you.. call montal he can get you a payday loan....as for Julian calling Fess out you know he was broke waiting on parts...Lets do this shit then since you buying the parts you must be the bitch im waiting to see or is it some one else....claim your fame now cuz ill be your Huckalby


 I show you a bitch muddafucca. You better just make sure Fes' ride is cleaned up and your pom poms are tidy.Better yet put some interior in dat bitch so it's not like we hopping a pigeon coop on wheels


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You know how Lay It Low is.It aint like FB where you get the response immediately.Shit gets twisted.But yeah get with the Hopper fawker for all that Truucha talk not me Jeff.....Don't make me take off my continental kit and hook up my other 3 batteries fawker.Fes get at me when you can with that 411 on da belt homie.


hook them fuckers up and take that kit off closer to July to go help break off Chipper P for boader wars...after that show on the way back when we stop for gas fess can break your ass off then you know before we get home and everyone sees.....shit i may get a facebook to keep this shit up cus Roy you right i dont like that you wait for a response....Damn i miss this shit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i can take a joke but that SON SHIT..is most defiantly a spot that i cant stand..when that shit first started on the net i caught 2 cases for that shit...just thought you may have know...and BOY gets me pretty fuckin heated fast too...plus i forgot i QUOTED you when that was not what i was trying to do it was for all but came out as JUST FOR YOU


 Tell em Kid !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I show you a bitch muddafucca. You better just make sure Fes' ride is cleaned up and your pom poms are tidy.Better yet put some interior in dat bitch so it's not like we hopping a pigeon coop on wheels


did he say interior??? I was thinking about you as ty put in the carpet and door panels and shit on Friday... we puttin' beats in it next


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> hook them fuckers up and take that kit off closer to July to go help break off Chipper P for boader wars...after that show on the way back when we stop for gas fess can break your ass off then you know before we get home and everyone sees.....shit i may get a facebook to keep this shit up cus Roy you right i dont like that you wait for a response....Damn i miss this shit


 I'll hop Fes' 66 when it comes out or any Impala that is Street with chrome undies...Or if there is enough monies up...Aint worth hopping anything else imo....But yeah Imma take it off for a while.Getting some scribbles done to it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> when I first seen that vid I must if watched it 20 times in.a row laughin with tears


the real shit talkin' came out!!! wish I would've seen that shit on tv when it really happened


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> did he say interior??? I was thinking about you as ty put in the carpet and door panels and shit on Friday... we puttin' beats in it next


 GOOD now get those undies done fawker and do it how the Big M does it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i can take a joke but that SON SHIT..is most defiantly a spot that i cant stand..when that shit first started on the net i caught 2 cases for that shit...just thought you may have know...and BOY gets me pretty fuckin heated fast too...plus i forgot i QUOTED you when that was not what i was trying to do it was for all but came out as JUST FOR YOU


I will keep all my shit talkin commets to myself for now on guys can talk about raping other fools and say everything under the son the moment I comment feelings get struck and that happens in real life for me not just the internet I just learn who I can joke with and who I cant I can dish out alot so Im always prepared to take it and I do with a smile its all in fun to me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'll hop Fes' 66 when it comes out or any Impala that is Street with chrome undies...Or if there is enough monies up...Aint worth hopping anything else imo....But yeah Imma take it off for a while.Getting some scribbles done to it


you should hop 20 minutes from our west side Detroit chapter his 62 thriller is the street car impala to beat in my eyes!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will keep all my shit talkin commets to myself for now on guys can talk about raping other fools and say everything under the son the moment I comment feelings get struck and that happens in real life for me not just the internet I just learn who I can joke with and who I cant I can dish out alot so Im always prepared to take it and I do with a smile its all in fun to me


"LARRY IM COMING FOR YOU *****" LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u can put that belt on and b like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NX-HxX-A0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 LMFAO too funny.....The ghetto straight came outta his ass


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I show you a bitch muddafucca. You better just make sure Fes' ride is cleaned up and your pom poms are tidy.Better yet put some interior in dat bitch so it's not like we hopping a pigeon coop on wheels


he got more guys in that bitch know....and i can tell you aint no country boy cuz you be buying chickens ever week if tha was your coop...hay you dont want to talk about the belt you want fess to help you those 22's cuz you aint got now clue what to do with the video. tip if you up grading you need to buy cups too...lmfao i got to get ready to work so ill get back at you leave your response


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will keep all my shit talkin commets to myself for now on guys can talk about raping other fools and say everything under the son the moment I comment feelings get struck and that happens in real life for me not just the internet I just learn who I can joke with and who I cant I can dish out alot so Im always prepared to take it and I do with a smile its all in fun to me


 Jeffries can't take shit over the interwebs....But I tell ya what........About 8" of lean hard Brat and a lil Mayo he can take like a pro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> you should hop 20 minutes from our west side Detroit chapter his 62 thriller is the street car impala to beat in my eyes!!!


seen that shit in person this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jeffries can't take shit over the interwebs....But I tell ya what........About 8" of lean hard Brat and a lil Mayo he can take like a pro


LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you should hop 20 minutes from our west side Detroit chapter his 62 thriller is the street car impala to beat in my eyes!!!


 I almost bought that car and yeah it's one of the best out there.Too bad he didn't reinforce the body mounts when he did that car.But that fucking car gets it.After the July 5150 Imma take off the kit for Danny's hop,your guys,and ours and hook up all 10 batteries and hop whoever is holding Street comps and see what this fucking turd can really do


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice but who is this so called danny having a hop?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will keep all my shit talkin commets to myself for now on guys can talk about raping other fools and say everything under the son the moment I comment feelings get struck and that happens in real life for me not just the internet I just learn who I can joke with and who I cant I can dish out alot so Im always prepared to take it and I do with a smile its all in fun to me


man now you bending this shit way out of preportion...do what you do i say the most unrealistic shit ever if i affind some one and thats not my intent i try to clearify....if i fell affinded i ask if that was someones intent...these words loss feels and tones so shit just needs to be clearifed...thats all i was trying to do.....NOW DUST YOURSELF OFF AND GET BACK TO TALKING SHIT...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man now you bending this shit way out of preportion...do what you do i say the most unrealistic shit ever if i affind some one and thats not my intent i try to clearify....if i fell affinded i ask if that was someones intent...these words loss feels and tones so shit just needs to be clearifed...thats all i was trying to do.....NOW DUST YOURSELF OFF AND GET BACK TO TALKING SHIT...


 And yous get your ass on da interwebs and get some hooked on phonics mofo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

About time some pages started flying by.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I haven't seen Offended spelled like that since my semi-retarded ass had to write lines in school for offending the teacher in 3rd grade


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jeffries can't take shit over the interwebs....But I tell ya what........About 8" of lean hard Brat and a lil Mayo he can take like a pro


LAST ONE i got to get ready for work damnit... why you being nice ...you know i can take a 12" smoked sausage....and i dont like mayo i lLOOVVEE COOL WWWHIP...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LAST ONE i got to get ready for work damnit... why you being nice ...you know i can take a 12" smoked sausage....and i dont like mayo i lLOOVVEE COOL WWWHIP...


 I heard you was loving on some Kool Whips in KC


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard you was loving on some Kool Whips in KC


cool whip dessert is the best!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

.......................................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> he got more guys in that bitch know....and i can tell you aint no country boy cuz you be buying chickens ever week if tha was your coop...hay you dont want to talk about the belt you want fess to help you those 22's cuz you aint got now clue what to do with the video. tip if you up grading you need to buy cups too...lmfao i got to get ready to work so ill get back at you leave your response


 Oh and I know about the cups


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is that julians old cutlass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> is that julians old cutlass


 Yessir


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

There are currently 36 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 34 guests)

TALKISCHEAP 
mc1980 Lol Drama always brings a crowd......Log in fawkers


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOOD TIMES CC Colorado will be having a Chill & Grill/ Hop Contest September 14th.......Location and other information coming soon.*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn....wtf happened....I actually had some shit to read


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I would never go to these jackasses picnic!!!


Haha cuz u wouldn't want to get broke off


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Pjay said:
> 
> 
> > yeah pjayand he gonna bust yo ass!!!
> ...


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad to see some shit talking going on in here i am not going to say much just that we took 2 cars to KC put them both on the bumper of course we took the win very little damage to the cars well except the bumpers!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Big Mike...Yous held it down not only for the big M but Colorado as well....Big Ups for that....Much props


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> .......................................


still looks good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

couple pics floating on facebook...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Glad to see some shit talking going on in here i am not going to say much just that we took 2 cars to KC put them both on the bumper of course we took the win very little damage to the cars well except the bumpers!


Lol that's right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Haha cuz u wouldn't want to get broke off


shiiiiiiiit...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah the ride is in amazing shape believe it or not....Nice pics Fes ...Big Ups


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah the ride is in amazing shape believe it or not....Nice pics Fes ...Big Ups


thanks got more and vids but you know my lazy ass!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> thanks got more and vids but you know my lazy ass!!!


 Yeah we'll see those in August


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah we'll see those in August


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

CO lookin GOOD!! Utah has some very clean rides but CO is doin tha damn thang!! No disrespect anywhere...but wut I'm sayin is CO is holdin its own after I've been away and seeing other places. RE-TOUCHED PHOTOS do amazing things for a ride...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BTW Didn't read all that chit....I am way TOOO LAZY FOR THAT. Respect to all and KEEP HUMBLE!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> BTW Didn't read all that chit....I am way TOOO LAZY FOR THAT. Respect to all and KEEP HUMBLE!!


gotta keep it humble!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Silly Jeff I heard they caught you in KC Cheerleading but yous had on the wrong Colors...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I been laughing them Pom pons is hell tidey hahaha!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I been laughing them Pom pons is hell tidey hahaha!!!


:roflmao: I thought this shit was hilarious.Even better than the Chrisladen....lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Hell ya thats a good one...but you should have made it Raiders tho


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :roflmao: I thought this shit was hilarious.Even better than the Chrisladen....lol


ha now you can photo shop some paystubs too.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ha now you can photo shop some paystubs too.


 Lmao you a foo Dog..I figured you'd get a kick out of it...I know you loving the hair....I was trying to find a Michigan one but had no such luck


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

Check the link below, cars going up for auction later this year.

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/scores-chevys-hidden-50-years-finally-sale-160911547.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Lol woooow!!! good shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ha now you can photo shop some paystubs too.


that was pretty funny too!!! you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lmao you a foo Dog..I figured you'd get a kick out of it...I know you loving the hair....I was trying to find a Michigan one but had no such luck


ya a black ass Michigan cheerleader would be hard to find....But damn bro you made me look sexy ass hell


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the chipper's champ!!! Lol!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> the chipper's champ!!! Lol!!!


chippers champ ...lol but all you better become part off my shops clean up crew...fuckers Left bottles every where////LMFAO


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> the chippers champ!!! Lol!!!


:h5: the big chip is in the building


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

All GOOD us chipaholics need recognition too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> chippers champ ...lol but all you better become part off my shops clean up crew...fuckers Left bottles every where////LMFAO


maaaan I'll go clean up!!! I'll take responsibility for that one Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> All GOOD us chipaholics need recognition too


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was in the passenger seat of skinny's Lincoln when he gas hopped it!!! super fun right there!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Julian said the same thing about me sal and al that we always leave his house with 500 bottles everywhere lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I was in the passenger seat of skinny's Lincoln when we did this!!! super fun right there!!!


I would say let's do it in the Cutty but....well u no the rest


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I would say let's do it in the Cutty but....well u no the rest


cutty is gettin' closer and closer to a gas hop but the caprice on the other hand...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Julian said the same thing about me sal and al that we always leave his house with 500 bottles everywhere lol


that's who was there lol us, al, Julian & sal!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Those guys are all fish


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Those guys are all fish


yes they are!!! I had to sneak away!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> the chipper's champ!!! Lol!!!


*U aint gonna be that happy when i break u off *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *U aint gonna be that happy when i break u off *


PJay im gonna break you the fuck off!!!! ...& laugh all the way back to the springs!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Julian said the same thing about me sal and al that we always leave his house with 500 bottles everywhere lol


them hoes going to be TEAM D.U.I.....Cuz they never caught sober


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> *U aint gonna be that happy when i break u off *


you crazy ass hell ..cuz we going to be laughing our ass off with those hours of making jokes about your ass...man dont forget those batteries damn it....tell Tataa Delicious i said whats up and glad to hear about that motor working..


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Baddas hopper elco on cl.....7500 n denver..that bitch gets up 2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Matt needs to sell that Elco to Indonesia or some place far


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> cutty is gettin' closer and closer to a gas hop but the caprice on the other hand...


Lol...this guy always causing trouble.....I will be home in 48 days then we can go heads up...until then let my cheerleader (los) vs your cheerleader (jeff) get it this weekend.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol...this guy always causing trouble.....I will be home in 48 days then we can go heads up...until then let my cheerleader (los) vs your cheerleader (jeff) get it this weekend.......


when they in person they BFF's!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> you crazy ass hell ..cuz we going to be laughing our ass off with those hours of making jokes about your ass...man dont forget those batteries damn it....tell Tataa Delicious i said whats up and glad to hear about that motor working..


What batteries :roflmao:


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Pjay said:


> What batteries :roflmao:


What up PJ still waiting for you to get back to me on my parts


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

Parting out complete running two door 84 caprice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> when they in person they BFF's!!!



Lol....and Los and Julian too they like butt buddies lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

mile high said:


> Parting out complete running two door 84 caprice


 I can use some stuff I will send u a PM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> I can use some stuff I will send u a PM


:wave: You almost on your way home bro?


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

parting out


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

parting out


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :wave: You almost on your way home bro?


In 48 days man....can't wait time is dragging now lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> In 48 days man....can't wait time is dragging now lol


That is just right around the corner.....should go by quick


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave: havent been on in awhile


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> That is just right around the corner.....should go by quick



Hopefully......how is the new baby? Keeping u guys going huh....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Hopefully......how is the new baby? Keeping u guys going huh....


Yessir...definitely strange to be starting all over but its all worth it. Only problem is shes already cutting into my chrome bill... :banghead:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> View attachment 664475



OH SHNAP...KANDY n CHROME does it again


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning all my fellow Lowriders! Happy Friday I hope everyone has a great weekend should be a nice weekend to roll out the ride!  Man that 64 is really nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> View attachment 664475


looks nice ivan Im a sucker for red


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any other pics of the top Ivan?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> OH SHNAP...KANDY n CHROME does it again


yes indeed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...definitely strange to be starting all over but its all worth it. Only problem is shes already cutting into my chrome bill... :banghead:


Lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some stuff delivered this week for the monte.....driveshaft, speaker,amp,two-way car alarm and carpet...:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish.....lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's how they are.........lol


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Killing it Big Ivan.This gonna be a cruiser or straight show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> That's how they are.........lol


 Like a Boss.....dat overseas monies has the Fam Bam in nothing but luxury.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

that paint job is sick for real


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Like a Boss.....dat overseas monies has the Fam Bam in nothing but luxury.


I wish man we still broke like everyone else mo money mo problems.......


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Killing it Big Ivan.This gonna be a cruiser or straight show?


Cruiser but show worthy too . I'm still not done with this car may never be


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I named the car The Take Down kind of because of my wrestling background for me and my son. I told him if he can win three state high school titles the car will be his. He is 11 now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I named the car The Take Down kind of because of my wrestling background for me and my son. I told him if he can win three state high school titles the car will be his. He is 11 now


 Nice..That's really cool bRO


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sup Colorado! Why You Guys think I'm Having a hard time selling the Boulevard Bully?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cuz everybody wants an impala


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

and everybody who has an impala wants a convertible impala and so on and so forth


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yessir....Everybody is trying to get to the top of that food chain like Larry


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much did that cost you to do Ivan?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well... Verts are overrated but are nice to have. As for Elco's they are nice but only for two people. People want to be able to cruz there ride with families and car club members!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> I can use some stuff I will send u a PM


That front clip for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Well... Verts are overrated but are nice to have. As for Elco's they are nice but only for two people. People want to be able to cruz there ride with families and car club members!!


 Jew see this Ace Rag on Ebay? Good price but probably a conversion http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWR...6?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c3420356a#v4-37


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Although that 67 in the vin says it's a convertible


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That shit is bad!!! Color is a little bright for me but nice ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yessir....Everybody is trying to get to the top of that food chain like Larry


Im far from the top jusk know I personally culd never go hardtop again


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

pyro719 said:


> Sup Colorado! Why You Guys think I'm Having a hard time selling the Boulevard Bully?


Well, considering what you paid for it and what you're trying to flip it for, maybe you should ask Chuck


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input Fella's I hear ya on everybody wanting an impala they are badass rides. Only reason I'm selling it is for more room I got a bunch of kids lol If I Cant atleast get my money back out of it I'll Keep it and buy an impala.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Should have done homework before the purchase.In my opinion as beautiful as it may be, and a great work of art, it is still way overpriced.


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

I Would Take 8g's Flat out. I dont think thats over priced.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

pyro719 said:


> I Would Take 8g's Flat out. I dont think thats over priced.


I'd say it's a 6500-7000 ride but that is just my opinion.Not taking nothing away from the ride of course.You can probably get 8 for it,but you'll be sitting on it for over a Year.


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

I hear ya, Im fine with riding it for the summer and maybe next summer. I really like the car just no room for my fam. Maybe I'll install a seat in the back lol Already been offered some really nice Trades, a 70 impala 2 door all done up, Cadi 4 door lifted all done. 2003 Harley V rod with 3,000 miles and a 64 impala 2 door hard top yellow with a white top but really needs to be taken down to bare metal and redone. I guess I'm to picky when it comes to trading a beautiful car like this.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck on the sale.It is a very nice Elco.The best in the State.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Be better off trading it for the v rod harley and then sell the harley that will for sure sell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any lowrider car only sell to a certain market and its getting to be a smaller circle by the day.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> How much did that cost you to do Ivan?


Around 5 + considering paying for labor supplies and flights


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

5 what?? hundred or thousand lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Around 5 + considering paying for labor supplies and flights


 it's beautiful though Pablo never disappoints!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 5 what?? hundred or thousand lol


Lol Larry if he can get labor, flights and supplies for 5 bills... how can I be down??? lol!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

5 cnotes or G's


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

G's doubt anyone would fly every where to make 500 bucks would have helped my wallet though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lol Larry if he can get labor, flights and supplies for 5 bills... how can I be down??? lol!!!


Im just cheap


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

We need a crusie night......or something for our lowriding community...too help bulid it back up.....been thinking about that parking garage down town....kiowa&nevada on top of bus terminal...1$ to enter parking garage . Top is uncoverd ..3 wheelen is badass in there....hop contest at top level...every fri or every sat..? Info? Thaughts...sumthing? Tired of no were to go when out crusing....


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Havocg12 said:


> We need a crusie night......or something for our lowriding community...too help bulid it back up.....been thinking about that parking garage down town....kiowa&nevada on top of bus terminal...1$ to enter parking garage . Top is uncoverd ..3 wheelen is badass in there....hop contest at top level...every fri or every sat..? Info? Thaughts...sumthing? Tired of no were to go when out crusing....


im ready to cruise my 58


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> im ready to cruise my 58


u gonna hit the drive inn with us when we all roll?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man...I cant wait to get my ride done....looks like I might be sitting this entire summer out.


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> u gonna hit the drive inn with us when we all roll?


Im down hit me up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Man...I cant wait to get my ride done....looks like I might be sitting this entire summer out.


Tell me about it.I missed half the Season and it looks like I aint done chit to the Turd...Still waiting.....Fawk I hate waiting :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Im down hit me up


I will for sure homie


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> We need a crusie night......or something for our lowriding community...too help bulid it back up.....been thinking about that parking garage down town....kiowa&nevada on top of bus terminal...1$ to enter parking garage . Top is uncoverd ..3 wheelen is badass in there....hop contest at top level...every fri or every sat..? Info? Thaughts...sumthing? Tired of no were to go when out crusing....


Sounds like fun to me.....


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hellz yea!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Tell me about it.I missed half the Season and it looks like I aint done chit to the Turd...Still waiting.....Fawk I hate waiting :banghead:



You should be ready by 5150 though...right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You should be ready by 5150 though...right?


 Half ass ready.Still be waiting on some stuff I'm sure


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> im ready to cruise my 58


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any body got some old school tru classic caps? Repops ok


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

OVERTIME said:


> View attachment 664514


Car looks good!!


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

No Rydin for me today bout to start raining:banghead:


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

Is any body lookin.for two door box caprice parts txt me at 720 885 5561


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like a decent parts car man good luck.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HA GUYS IF ANYONE KNOWS _*SCOTTY FROM H.I.T.S CC*_ CAN YOU GIVE ME HIS # OR HAVE HIM PM ME......ITS VERY IMPORTANT A.S.A.P. THANKS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sent


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

got what i needed thanks tho guys....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> got what i needed thanks tho guys....


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co where can a guy get a good price on re-chroming front and rear bumper at a fair price?uffin:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yuma az for chroming


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> Yuma az for chroming


thanks


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> thanks


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


i am asking because i might get them done not sure yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Co!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

save the date sept. 7th Colorado Majestics Picnic/ Hop more info coming real soon!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> save the date sept. 7th Colorado Majestics Picnic/ Hop more info coming real soon!!!


Better fix those hoppers quick since our thing is the following week:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> save the date sept. 7th Colorado Majestics Picnic/ Hop more info coming real soon!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## most_known_27 (Aug 22, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> save the date sept. 7th Colorado Majestics Picnic/ Hop more info coming real soon!!!


Denver cc will Be there can't wait


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

LFTED84* 
TheREGAL_B :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Chris n Brian?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What up Chris n Brian?


 not much bro just getting ready to get some sleep for work one more day then 4 day weekend:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

must be nice


----------



## JOHNJOHN (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> Better fix those hoppers quick since our thing is the following week:yes:


Lol imma knock on wood!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

loco surpreme said:


> sup co where can a guy get a good price on re-chroming front and rear bumper at a fair price?uffin:


Theres a guy in springs that did my 59 bumpers at a fair price. 719-635-7773


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up CO!! Larry and Chris on the late night tip huh, whats up fellas LOL!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol imma knock on wood!!!


 TMI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO!! Larry and Chris on the late night tip huh, whats up fellas LOL!!


Chris up late from work and I was at work I got tgat system all plumbed up so gettin closer


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Theres a guy in springs that did my 59 bumpers at a fair price. 719-635-7773


 slim dont forget if you see burt get me some parts.he likes you not me?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

impala63 said:


> slim dont forget if you see burt get me some parts.he likes you not me?


Ill c what i could do gots to go out there for some other parts tomorrow


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Chris up late from work and I was at work I got tgat system all plumbed up so gettin closer


Aahhh snap vintage air on a come up!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Aahhh snap vintage air on a come up!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a Happy and safe 4th of July


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave: What's good Colorado?!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Does anyone have or know of a solid 63 front bench seat for sale?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hope everyone has a Happy and safe 4th of July


Im gonna be workin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im gonna be workin


That sux bro....I am the next best thing..I am on call for the night but have to join a conference call at 7pm....so not as bad but I feel your pain.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

47bomb said:


> Ill c what i could do gots to go out there for some other parts tomorrow


call me bROtha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The USO Juan out here in Denver is looking for some 65/66 Impala SS Seats...anyone know where to find any> ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh Im leavin yaaa on that midnight train to georgia goin on that midnight train to georgia


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> oh Im leavin yaaa on that midnight train to georgia goin on that midnight train to georgia


:h5:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy 4th of july everyone and stay safe if you have to travel


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

47bomb said:


> Theres a guy in springs that did my 59 bumpers at a fair price. 719-635-7773


cool thanks for the info


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> happy 4th of july everyone and stay safe if you have to travel


same to u cuz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO Happy Fourth!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> :wave: What's good Colorado?!


Sup Sean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well chapo sold his six four so here we go, on to the next one!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Well chapo sold his six four so here we go, on to the next one!!!


 He sell it here in town?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats cool he got rid of it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah in town roy... & yeah larry he got a descent chunk of change for it too, I was a lil surprised


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's he going to work on now?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's he going to work on now?


we gotta keep some things to ourselves...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah in town roy... & yeah larry he got a descent chunk of change for it too, I was a lil surprised


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :thumbsup:


I don't know who bought it but they are redoing the whole thing... some guy that owns a shop...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut it dew COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone has all there fingers and toes after this 4th! I so glad to be home and not in the Middle East again missing another 4th!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sup CO. If anyone is interested. Sum of us from CityWide will b cruising the ave tonite around 830 or so.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Sup CO. If anyone is interested. Sum of us from CityWide will b cruising the ave tonite around 830 or so.


thats what Im sayin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Sup CO. If anyone is interested. Sum of us from CityWide will b cruising the ave tonite around 830 or so.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:guess im gonna have to put tags on the hopper if we hittin' the ave...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Sup CO. If anyone is interested. Sum of us from CityWide will b cruising the ave tonite around 830 or so.


In the Springs?? What's the weather like out there?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good meetin yous Roy face to face bro!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good meetin yous Roy face to face bro!


 GOOD meeting yous too Bro.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> we gotta keep some things to ourselves...


man for a guy with no worries u sure got a lot of secrets


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TheREGAL_B said:


> In the Springs?? What's the weather like out there?


it rained today


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good to see you cats out in full effect out on the ave out in the Springs.....I cant wait to finish my ride so I can say the same thing...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

aye guey


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave::inout:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> it rained today


I was on my way up there it was raining pretty good so just stood in pueblo for a movie


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

if I would have known yous were going to cruise I would have rolled up there but I guess I'm lucky I didn't being that I was in my truck and my damn starter went out today in Pueblo and I had to push start my tuna can twice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Where's all the low lows at I see one a day out rollin around .................DAMN.............WHAT UP BIG CO


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

GUESS I keep ridding my GIXXER then ...........


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Havocg12 said:


> We need a crusie night......or something for our lowriding community...too help bulid it back up.....been thinking about that parking garage down town....kiowa&nevada on top of bus terminal...1$ to enter parking garage . Top is uncoverd ..3 wheelen is badass in there....hop contest at top level...every fri or every sat..? Info? Thaughts...sumthing? Tired of no were to go when out crusing....


:............That would be sick wit it HOMIE


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wat up d?Ima get it n progress homie.... A lot of work to make it happen right.....but it will be cool...


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Can't wait for that something besides a carshow to keep us together ...........WE NEED TO LOWRIDE 24/7 NOT JUST ON THE WEEKEND ........QUE-NO ........YALL KNOW WHO YALL ARE


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Mister.D719 said:


> Can't wait for that something besides a carshow to keep us together ...........WE NEED TO LOWRIDE 24/7 NOT JUST ON THE WEEKEND ........QUE-NO ........YALL KNOW WHO YALL ARE


I'm down to ride all the time just no where to ride where I live at. We gotta go to Pueblo or Springs, but I like to cruise it out there too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I work no time to cruise


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I work no time to cruise


I feel your pain


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

I CRUZ TO WORK ....WILE AT WORK....FROM WORK WHENEVER WHERE EVER ........LOWRIDEING IS FOR LIFE NOT FOR WEEKEND RIDERS LOLOLOLOL ........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I travel so to hell if Im gonna cruise my ride to work and let it sit out in a parking lot for 2 days unattended. when Im home hell ya I run errands in it all the time


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mister.D719 said:


> Can't wait for that something besides a carshow to keep us together ...........WE NEED TO LOWRIDE 24/7 NOT JUST ON THE WEEKEND ........QUE-NO ........YALL KNOW WHO YALL ARE


:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Mister.D719 said:


> I CRUZ TO WORK ....WILE AT WORK....FROM WORK WHENEVER WHERE EVER ........LOWRIDEING IS FOR LIFE NOT FOR WEEKEND RIDERS LOLOLOLOL ........


Seems like weekends are the only logical way for us to mob out of town...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HOLY COW ...CRAZY UFC FIGHT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> HOLY COW ...CRAZY UFC FIGHT



:buttkick: why did Anderson act like that like a cocky douche bag he should have had more respect for his craft then that.....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> :buttkick: why did Anderson act like that like a cocky douche bag he should have had more respect for his craft then that.....


Exactly...way too cocky....he got what he deserved....if I play too much at my job, I would get knocked out on my ass as well....


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that sux


yeah it did and being that Michelle didn't know how to pop a clutch(sp) so she had to do the pushing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> yeah it did and being that Michelle didn't know how to pop a clutch(sp) so she had to do the pushing


I dont see nothing wrong with that lol jk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> yeah it did and being that Michelle didn't know how to pop a clutch(sp) so she had to do the pushing





MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont see nothing wrong with that lol jk



:roflmao:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about make her push lol .....don't tell my wife I said that lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Exactly...way too cocky....he got what he deserved....if I play too much at my job, I would get knocked out on my ass as well....


Lol....he did alot of good things for MMA he has been the undisputed champ for along time now and to go out like that.......man that's bad...he said he down want a rematch either but he has 10 fights left on his contract so I guess we will see


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

There were bout 8 of us cruising Friday nite. yea it rained but we wiped down our rides and kept rollin. as of right now there will be a few of us bout every Friday nite cruising if anyone wants to join. Or if anyone has another day to cruise let us know.... the cops did not sweat us at all. there were too busy with drunks and wrecks....


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

That's coo wish I didn't work weekends at night don't get off till like 11:30


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im at work niw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

now*


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

* *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good Roy!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks like a pretty high ass standing three wheel!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Looks good Roy!!





fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


 :wave:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Bad ass bro


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

That's The Turd!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


sup bro!!!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice...lets see that top.......u get it done up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wake up Brian


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Havocg12 said:


> Nice...lets see that top.......u get it done up?


 If you are talking about my top,I am not doing anything to it.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> wake up Brian


I was up at 3:30 on some bullshit!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I was up at 3:30 on some bullshit!!!


Ive been up since 3pm yesterday I just got back from pueblo Im gonna laydown works supposed to call in 3 hours


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ive been up since 3pm yesterday I just got back from pueblo Im gonna laydown works supposed to call in 3 hours


And that sir is why u have too much monies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> And that sir is why u have too much monies


aint no good if u cant enjoy it though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> aint no good if u cant enjoy it though


co-signed....It seems to be either all the time in the world and no monies or all the monies and no time.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TRU RYDAZ BBQ and Border Wars HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good time We will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado!?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *TRU RYDAZ BBQ and Border Wars HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good timeWe will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
> If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


can't wait!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup CO!!! dead in here...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pjay said:


> *TRU RYDAZ BBQ and Border Wars HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good time We will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
> If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


Sorry I won't be able to make it....Of course I am still here for another month.....Los will be in Ohio......and the president drew has to work.....I owe you one PJ....believe me I wish I could go....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

jam master J whats up?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Sorry I won't be able to make it....Of course I am still here for another month.....Los will be in Ohio......and the president drew has to work.....I owe you one PJ....believe me I wish I could go....


No problem ricky


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Sorry I won't be able to make it....Of course I am still here for another month.....Los will be in Ohio......and the president drew has to work.....I owe you one PJ....believe me I wish I could go....


don't worry ricky... imma break him the FUCK OFF for you!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> *TRU RYDAZ BBQ and Border Wars HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good timeWe will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
> If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


if fess losses dogg im going to burn all that damn food...lol im bring my stuff to cook with bro


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> if fess losses dogg im going to burn all that damn food...lol im bring my stuff to cook with bro


Forget it u aint cooking cuz fes is gonna lose


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Forget it u aint cooking cuz fes is gonna lose


wooooow!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO...wish I could make it to Border Wars....gotta wedding I have to shoot that day


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> jam master J whats up?


What's crackin Larr? Same ol on this side of the street


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> What's crackin Larr? Same ol on this side of the street


just real busy with work and trying to spend time with my family


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for understanding.....I have alot going on right now on my plate personally.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damnn Im off work and still up stupid hours


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> damnn Im off work and still up stupid hours


Routine is tough to break...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have no routine just stupid hours lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any lowriders in denver or aurora I will be goin to cruz night in aurora. Its @ the sonic on tower and hampton. Starts @ 500ish until 9ish. Come one come all!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!



http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have no routine just stupid hours lol


REAL TALK that's how I feel!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> REAL TALK that's how I feel!!!


Go to sleep already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Go to sleep already


slept a couple hours now time to go to water world!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you want me to hit you up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> slept a couple hours now time to go to water world!!!


Thats how I roll all zombied out lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice ass weekend where's all the car shows or Cruz spots ...............


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn finally caught up on some sleep slept 12 hrs felt great time to get back on my grind thou


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Damn finally caught up on some sleep slept 12 hrs felt great time to get back on my grind thou


That's what I'm talkin about!!! 12 hrs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I culdnt sleep 12 hours unless I was dead lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I culdnt sleep 12 hours unless I was dead lol


x2


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

if anybody is interested in a 61 project with a 4dr parts car i will sell for a good price, along with all the extra parts. dont have time for em.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's what I'm talkin about!!! 12 hrs


if I slept 12 hours I wouldn't make it to work because I stay up all night (or should I say morning) drinking when I get off


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I felt like I was dying before that 12 hrs lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats how I roll all zombied out lol


lol yep every damn day!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn its dead


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Zombie ville in here no pics no show is the lowriding seen dying?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Scene aint dying .I know of at least 10 people still working on their rides....Me being one :happysad:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am bout to sell all my shit and be a spectator.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I am bout to sell all my shit and be a spectator.


Me too and get a Vespa :yes:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vespa are really nice I think they have Clubs for those too!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:dunno::wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup Roy!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Me too and get a Vespa :yes:


what the fuck is a vespa...for reals i got no idea


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> what the fuck is a vespa...for reals i got no idea



Vespa=







:roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope I'm 2 Roy lol if not then u no 11


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> Vespa=
> View attachment 671082
> 
> :roflmao:


 I'll take two. and yes I'm with everyone else on selling what I got and I mean everything and just getting me a bike after this weekend. your dad's going to work on my work truck again because it left me on my way back from Denver this weekend. I'll try to post pic's later of what happened but the timing belt tried to fall off thanks again Joe for going for me and the family for helping


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

LFTED84 said:


> I'll take two. and yes I'm with everyone else on selling what I got and I mean everything and just getting me a bike after this weekend. your dad's going to work on my work truck again because it left me on my way back from Denver this weekend. I'll try to post pic's later of what happened but the timing belt tried to fall off thanks again Joe for going for me and the family for helping


couldn't edit the post so I had to quote but wanted to say that my truck ran good for years after your dad worked on it but everytime I fix something on it, it seems something else goes wrong with it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> what the fuck is a vespa...for reals i got no idea


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> I'll take two. and yes I'm with everyone else on selling what I got and I mean everything and just getting me a bike after this weekend. your dad's going to work on my work truck again because it left me on my way back from Denver this weekend. I'll try to post pic's later of what happened but the timing belt tried to fall off thanks again Joe for going for me and the family for helping


Bikes arent any different unless u get something new then ya less problems but thats like a new car same difference


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

All these hobbies/lifestyle cost moneies!!!


----------



## abrahl (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Im looking for two low riders with hydraulics to put on stage at red rocks this sunday during our set. The show is late at night and the cars would need to use the hydraulics during a couple songs. Let me know if you are interested and thanks for your help. My email is [email protected]


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea I've thought about selling my ride a couple times too. Ol' lady doesn't want me to tho. My car ain't the baddest or nothin like that but figure I could get a couple bucks out of it lol. I guess I spend money on my car for me and to keep myself occupied.plus that, my lady likes cruisin in it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U wont get enough out of it to be satisfied I'll tell u that


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Another reason why i might as well keep it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

wouldn't be so bad if there were more rides to cruise with. It fuckin sucks being the only one cruisin on spokes. There's a couple other spoke riders but i never see em when I'm out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

With that comes a gang of politics just cruise ur shit when u want how u want dont worry waiting for a kickback or cruise just enjoy cuz


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That makes sense. Imma do me!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Majestics checkin' in!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a trailer they wanna rent me next weekend for da Turd?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Where you headed Roy? Yeah, I am same way here in Aurora no one rides on knock off rims here it seems like I am the only one. I love the lifestyle but sometimes think I am just living in the past. I couldn't afford it then now I can but there isn't much goin on for spoke riders! You know?


----------



## pyro719 (Jun 1, 2013)

Boulevard bully is gone. I now have this beautiful 2003 Harley davidson v-rod 100th anniversary edition with 2857. Miles Looking to trade for a 59-65 impala 2 door hard top.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Sell the harley and then you can go out and buy whatever you are really wanting would be the best way


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That harley is worth what he initially paid for the car so back to square one if it sells it seems like nobody is spending


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Where you headed Roy? Yeah, I am same way here in Aurora no one rides on knock off rims here it seems like I am the only one. I love the lifestyle but sometimes think I am just living in the past. I couldn't afford it then now I can but there isn't much goin on for spoke riders! You know?


 5150 show next weekend


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

GT will be hitting the ave. this friday prob about 8:30 if the weather is good.... hope to see some riders out there. ....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

"DIZZLE" said:


> GT will be hitting the ave. this friday prob about 8:30 if the weather is good.... hope to see some riders out there. ....


:nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> GT will be hitting the ave. this friday prob about 8:30 if the weather is good.... hope to see some riders out there. ....


I would go support but this guy doesn't get here till 11:15pm...


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

That harley would sell here quick we have a harley shop and lots of people with jobs and a lot of people ride bikes around here . People spend around here where the work is.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....looks like no WEGO for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya ur right Ivan but around these parts theres no jobs and no money


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks again Larry for having us over today (yesterday) and for the food. I had a lots of fun kicking it with you and the rest of the fam


----------



## 65 ave (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking for some standard 14s in CO if anyone gots any LMK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> thanks again Larry for having us over today (yesterday) and for the food. I had a lots of fun kicking it with you and the rest of the fam


No problem bro hey the car rolls smooth now


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO!! Might see some of you next weekend at the show. Got some chit to do but gonna try to make it by the show for a few.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Up in Pueblo mobbin I seen chuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Up in Pueblo mobbin I seen chuck


whats up bro


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

A few more pics.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry were u jammin " I got a full tank of unleaded"? Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Larry were u jammin " I got a full tank of unleaded"? Lol


Thats how I roll cuz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro


I barely recognized u bro sorry I didnt wave


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I tell u what cruisin up there with the top up windows up and AC on was cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Must be nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It is


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol....I bet....Yous going to the 5150 show next Week?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Wut up CO!! Might see some of you next weekend at the show. Got some chit to do but gonna try to make it by the show for a few.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> lol....I bet....Yous going to the 5150 show next Week?


Na


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Still cruisin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint nothing to post after this masterpiece :inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Still cruisin




DAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank u


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Still cruisin


 dam this rag is hella sexy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

At Lucy's gettin some tacos or what? Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A breakfast burrito


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Who's goin to new mexico


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Who's goin to new mexico


I am LOL are you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that on the 27th or 28th brian


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO :wave:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

The weekend of August 10th my friend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh ok


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Big ups to PJay and all them guys from Tru Ryders in New Mexico...Sorry Colorado had to brake you guys off...lol PJay a real straight up guy and a great car builder....He the only man i can think off that would go out off his way to help DIAL IN a car he build then turn around and hit the switch to help beat his own state....Shit crazy to me tho cuz i would not have done it...Tru Ryders you guys came out to hop love to see that you guys had VETERANS AND ROOKIES out there doing there thing...I love to see that cuz everyone needs to have a place to shine.The rain didnt stop shit truth is i think it started the fire...funny thing is it was worth it...if you missed it Damn....Colorado may be brokin up into to factions north and south....lmfao SO BUY THE NEXT ROLLN DVD SHOULD BE OUT IN 2 WEEKS AND SHOULD BE VOL29...U CAN GET THEM FROM FESS OR ROLLN HIMSELF


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Brian Id have to do the drive inn or that show I cant do both cuz my work availability


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it's confirmed.GoodTimes Hop and BBQ.Going to be at Metcalf park in Fountain on September 14th.Pavilions reserved.See everyone there !


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey Brian Id have to do the drive inn or that show I cant do both cuz my work availability


Well the drive in will be there after for another weekend I would think, I wouldn't have even really thought about that show but we will be there for work any way so I might as well ya know...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So u takin the piejo??


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So u takin the piejo??


If I get it done by then yeah you should bring out the dingle burry ese!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

filmed today


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> filmed today


:worship:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> :worship:


X2!!!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

NICE larry! That stereo looks and sounds fuckin good bro. The power windows are the shit. Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> filmed today


Nice video, you got a big enough chain


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

for sale make offer $450 obo money talks!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks good Larry. had lots of people from work hitting me up about your ride today being that they haven't seen it or just didn't know we new each other and then seen us all at your house on Saturday. also thanks again for having us over again and had lots of fun kicking with you crazy cats


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big improvements on your ride Larry!! Looks great! You coming up for the 5150 show?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> looks good Larry. had lots of people from work hitting me up about your ride today being that they haven't seen it or just didn't know we new each other and then seen us all at your house on Saturday. also thanks again for having us over again and had lots of fun kicking with you crazy cats


They didnt know me and u were brothers?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Big ups to PJay and all them guys from Tru Ryders in New Mexico...Sorry Colorado had to brake you guys off...lol PJay a real straight up guy and a great car builder....He the only man i can think off that would go out off his way to help DIAL IN a car he build then turn around and hit the switch to help beat his own state....Shit crazy to me tho cuz i would not have done it...Tru Ryders you guys came out to hop love to see that you guys had VETERANS AND ROOKIES out there doing there thing...I love to see that cuz everyone needs to have a place to shine.The rain didnt stop shit truth is i think it started the fire...funny thing is it was worth it...if you missed it Damn....Colorado may be brokin up into to factions north and south....lmfao SO BUY THE NEXT ROLLN DVD SHOULD BE OUT IN 2 WEEKS AND SHOULD BE VOL29...U CAN GET THEM FROM FESS OR ROLLN HIMSELF


it definitely got interesting... but the rain got it on and crackin'!!! Colorado got that though!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Big improvements on your ride Larry!! Looks great! You coming up for the 5150 show?


I doubt it when is it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

This weekend in Denver


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na I dont think I will make that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Well it's confirmed.GoodTimes Hop and BBQ.Going to be at Metcalf park in Fountain on September 14th.Pavilions reserved.See everyone there !
> View attachment 673250
> View attachment 673251


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> filmed today


Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Back on skinnys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I been telling folks that Orange Bel Air be the shizznit !..............................................................jk Fawker.....Looks really Good on those uniROYals


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow that looks ok but you should just stuck with the buffs bro...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Wow that looks ok but you should just stuck with the buffs bro...


U fucker lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I been telling folks that Orange Bel Air be the shizznit !..............................................................jk Fawker.....Looks really Good on those uniROYals


Im waitin to hear from a shop down here so it wont be orange no more lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U fucker lol


Hahaha just playin I like it better now!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im waitin to hear from a shop down here so it wont be orange no more lol


That mofo would be clowning in Primer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Now ur gettin down right ridiculous


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

The black primer :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ur making it worse


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought it was funny tho lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if u only knew


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I had to download that jam that was playing in the vid since you're holding out lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that jam is old


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if u only knew


Ha I know!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Where is everyone staying in Denver for the show any discounts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Where is everyone staying in Denver for the show any discounts


 GT will be at La Quinta Inn...Right across from Dave and Busters....$90 a night for 2 beds...I think $80 for one.


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

What up all my Colorado homies. Been a while since I been on Lay it Low. Come out and enjoy a day of good music food and fun for the family. Bounces house for the kids and some nice rides! Hope to see you all there. This is just a kick back show and shine. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GT will be at La Quinta Inn...Right across from Dave and Busters....$90 a night for 2 beds...I think $80 for one.


Cool see you at the show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GT will be at La Quinta Inn...Right across from Dave and Busters....$90 a night for 2 beds...I think $80 for one.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do they have an they type if security to watch the rides?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

What time does the show start? And its in sun right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Do they have an they type if security to watch the rides?[/QUOTE]


man i hope so cuz if they dont you fucked cuz the scrapers going to tow your shit away and GET PAID LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER....LMFAO..

_*IM KIDDING DOGG...GOOD DAMN ? THO*_


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Do they have an they type if security to watch the rides?



man i hope so cuz if they dont you fucked cuz the scrapers going to tow your shit away and GET PAID LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER....LMFAO..


_*IM KIDDING DOGG...GOOD DAMN ? THO*_[/QUOTE]
Now that's funny!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Do they have an they type if security to watch the rides?



man i hope so cuz if they dont you fucked cuz the scrapers going to tow your shit away and GET PAID LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER....LMFAO..

_*IM KIDDING DOGG...GOOD DAMN ? THO*_[/QUOTE]

This guy....:buttkick:...u was the guy I was worried about stealing my cars lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!? Who's going to the 5150 show this weekend?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!? Who's going to the 5150 show this weekend?


GoodTimes will be there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> man i hope so cuz if they dont you fucked cuz the scrapers going to tow your shit away and GET PAID LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER....LMFAO..
> 
> _*IM KIDDING DOGG...GOOD DAMN ? THO*_


This guy....:buttkick:...u was the guy I was worried about stealing my cars lol[/QUOTE]

why cuz im BLACK or is it cuz i got caught for G.T.A one time....man they dropped that case why wont the world just leave the past in the past...lol
its cuz you know its tornado season and Chapo needs something to stop his trailer from going to OZ


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> man i hope so cuz if they dont you fucked cuz the scrapers going to tow your shit away and GET PAID LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER....LMFAO..
> 
> _*IM KIDDING DOGG...GOOD DAMN ? THO*_


This guy....:buttkick:...u was the guy I was worried about stealing my cars lol[/QUOTE]


by the way hows things anyways you back or are you out in the desert pushin Roses to folks....inside joke by the way


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Colorado!!!


FUCK FESS...LMAO DAMN IM BORED


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> TALKISCHEAP said:
> 
> 
> > GT will be at La Quinta Inn...Right across from Dave and Busters....$90 a night for 2 beds...I think $80 for one.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> raiderhater719 said:
> 
> 
> > No security bro
> ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> This guy....:buttkick:...u was the guy I was worried about stealing my cars lol



by the way hows things anyways you back or are you out in the desert pushin Roses to folks....inside joke by the way[/QUOTE]

They going good pimp juice u going to Denver this weekend?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> raiderhater719 said:
> 
> 
> > No security bro
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> TALKISCHEAP said:
> 
> 
> > we is the security
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> filmed today


:h5: Nice bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado!? Who's going to the 5150 show this weekend?


I will be there taking pics for the magazine!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

for sale runs and drives. call or text for more pics and info. 719-469-0026 20k trade+cash lmk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 674746
> for sale runs and drives. call or text for more pics and info. 719-469-0026 20k trade+cash lmk


Wow...already? 

Shes a gorgeous car!


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Wow...already?
> 
> Shes a gorgeous car!


Yea i really need to get my fleetline done its hard to do two projects bro. if it dont sell or trade for a done car by winter ill keep it and off the frame she goes lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> Yea i really need to get my fleetline done its hard to do two projects bro. if it dont sell or trade for a done car by winter ill keep it and off the frame she goes lol


lol...nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 674746
> for sale runs and drives. call or text for more pics and info. 719-469-0026 20k trade+cash lmk


:wow: beautiful


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes it is a beauty. Wish i was a baller like Larry so i can buy it lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wtf why like me lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Is this add for that 5150 show? Is it held outdoors?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry, heres ur theme song

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nGbiD9LbDJs


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Wtf why like me lol


B
Cuz you be buyin errthing lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got the same old shit no new shit here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is this add for that 5150 show? Is it held outdoors?


 Indoors and outdoors.....Only room for like 20-25 indoors.Last year there was over 300 entries.I'm sure there will be a lot more this year since the Wego tour is on it and they are judging.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh ok I was just wonderin incase I make it down there was wonderin what the parkin lot situation was like


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:h5:* Sup Fes Heard Border wars will be on Vol 29 of Roll'N *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Larry, heres ur theme song
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nGbiD9LbDJs


Thats my jam but ur singin it look at the name lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> :h5:* Sup Fes Heard Border wars will be on Vol 29 of Roll'N *


I wont my 10% man after the release of that video for all the work i bring you...you better pay me fool i aint playing man...i need a favor from u or one of your guys its like 30 miles torwads Taos or tacos how every you say it and spell it


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Booked my room st the la quinta hope to see u guys there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Booked my room st the la quinta hope to see u guys there


 We'll be there


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats my jam but ur singin it look at the name lol


Shit you're darker than me foo. Always have been lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Shit you're darker than me foo. Always have been lol


Nawww u blacker den a ma fuckka lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

blacker the berry! :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it me or does that flyer not have a time?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is it me or does that flyer not have a time?


Right you are my friend...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crazy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is it me or does that flyer not have a time?


Its a two sided flyer....the times were on the back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How's the Show?


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

]SICKSIDE CC WITH GOPRO HERO 3


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

nvm


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> How's the Show?


Go to www://ushuldawent2thacarshowcuzulive15minutesaway.com the pics are nice


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice meetin ya Ricky


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> Link is no good


It's workin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mobbin into the city


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Mister.D719 said:


> SICKSIDE CC WITH GOPRO HERO 3


Bout god damn time....lol No for reals tho glad to see that it got out and made the show...it looked like it hit the bumper at the end....tho two in a row would have been better...CONGRATS


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Fes tryin to swang that RTD on us!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice meetin ya Ricky


Nice meeting u too larry u good peeps......


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmu Rick I had today off and I called u but u can't ever answer me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Nice meeting u too larry u good peeps......


I try my hardest


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9CF-MH5G0E


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I try my hardest


 Yeah right....Your an asshole......jk you aiiight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys make me one lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys make me one lol


Nah you are just one to us.... :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not anymore Im a changed man


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not anymore Im a changed man


 Yeah right.........Well if so damn....Imma have to get me an AC in my car so I'm not an asshole anymore


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It might work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It might work


 Maybe on my next ride....thinking of getting a Cookie cutter Impala Rag again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats cool


 Not as cool as a Bel Air rag but it's aiiight


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9CF-MH5G0E


Crazy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Not as cool as a Bel Air rag but it's aiiight


A classic is a classic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> A classic is a classic


 Yes indeed but there are different tiers of Classics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Fes tryin to swang that RTD on us!!!
> View attachment 675938


LMAO!!! nice choppin' it up wit you guys out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> I wont my 10% man after the release of that video for all the work i bring you...you better pay me fool i aint playing man...i need a favor from u or one of your guys its like 30 miles torwads Taos or tacos how every you say it and spell it


yeah I seen that!!! good deal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mister.D719 said:


> SICKSIDE CC WITH GOPRO HERO 3


Looked good out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! nice choppin' it up wit you guys out there!!!


Ya u too Fes I had a blast


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! nice choppin' it up wit you guys out there!!!


Hahaha no doubt!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya u too Fes I had a blast


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha no doubt!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

best part brian and larry aint told you guys they Hollywood famous now!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> best part brian and larry aint told you guys they Hollywood famous now!!!


Hahaha that was funny your boy was like DAMN HOLLYWOOD!!! To Larry LOL!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahaha that was funny your boy was like DAMN HOLLYWOOD!!! To Larry LOL!!


bwahahahaha good shit right there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO perro Shhhhhh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> LMAO perro Shhhhhh


Lol you edited before I made a comment so imam leave it alone LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

imma*


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx dog but I did forget Brian had to remind me lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

workin on my bike today


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> workin on my bike today


Gonna be nice like the others im sure


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its gonna be way better bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> workin on my bike today


Badazz
Good seeing you Larry and good meeting you Brian


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

4FnIp8WXP


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


I forgot to grab my RollN


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Badazz
> Good seeing you Larry and good meeting you Brian


Yessir Ceez!! same here my friend!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess it is time to post some pics of the show.....good seeing everyone, sorry to hear about the bullshit after the show with the classifications and the judging....







[/URL]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Sweet pics Ceez! :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Sweet pics Ceez! :h5:


Thank you my brother~ !


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

Why did dude tape off her nips???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


>


Why did dude tape off her nips???   [/QUOTE]


The braille on the nips phuks with the paint


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Why did dude tape off her nips???



The braille on the nips phuks with the paint [/QUOTE]

Hahaha... Them tid-ays ain't Stevie Wonder friendly...damnit!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> The braille on the nips phuks with the paint


Hahaha... Them tid-ays ain't Stevie Wonder friendly...damnit!!![/QUOTE]

:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

...and thats all she wrote.....left a lot out..gotta leave some for the magazine.


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

dam some good piks bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I forgot to grab my RollN


Lol yeah I spaced it too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

colo64imp said:


> dam some good piks bro


Thank you my brother~!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol yeah I spaced it too!!!


No worries...I am hustlin to get my car done by your event


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow- 31 guest in here huh..

There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 31 guests)
SWIPH TOPTHIS LOS_RUTHLESS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »​[h=4]Thread Information[/h]There are currently 40 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 36 guests)

BigCeez 
TOPTHIS 
SWIPH 
LOS_RUTHLESS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

We popular!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> No worries...I am hustlin to get my car done by your event


well hustle harder!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Cesar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up fes?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Good pics Big Ceez!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What's up fes?


Sup Los!!! how was your trip!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks fellaz!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics :yes:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> workin on my bike today


Id like to have one. How much they go for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Id like to have one. How much they go for?


U wanna build ur own or buy a built one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice Pics :yes:


:h5:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U wanna build ur own or buy a built one


I was just playin. I do like that look tho


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Colorado!!!


Sup Chipper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Sup Chipper


Sup Chipstick!!! when you comin' back out here?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Fes and the rest of Colorado....Anybody hitting the Primera show and shine Sunday?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Fes and the rest of Colorado....Anybody hitting the *Primera show and shine Sunday*?


man thats new info to me...so know you have to promote it for me....time place that kind of shit..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man thats new info to me...so know you have to promote it for me....time place that kind of shit..


 Here ya go .......................


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good pics Ceez! Too bad I missed it


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Los!!! how was your trip!!!


The trip was great man I had a lot of fun and spend time with fam hit cedar point and even an Indians baseball game


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> The trip was great man I had a lot of fun and spend time with fam hit cedar point and even an Indians baseball game


Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Fes and the rest of Colorado....Anybody hitting the Primera show and shine Sunday?


Sup might not honestly...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Now dats keepin it real fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Now dats keepin it real fes


Lol hope it didn't sound crazy jus say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lol hope it didn't sound crazy jus say'n!!!


Na ur good bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Why not fes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

You going Los?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I'm make it for a lil bit but I gotta work at night so I can't stay long


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

http://youtu.be/cEoIK85TS3Y


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

lil video i made hope everyone njoys it was my first time doin it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

THANKS ROY :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool video I liked it


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cool video I liked it


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Why not fes?


I don't have a car!!! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I don't have a car!!! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


might stop by real quick but that's about it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na ur good bro


Lol!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Chris and Brian for cruisin with me last night


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Had a Good day kicking it at the Show and Shine....Great to see everyone out there.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Chris and Brian for cruisin with me last night


Hell yeah my friend it was another journey LOL I'm glad my ride worked out like its supposed to!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya me too


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Had fun today too thanks Danny and primera for everything


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> I don't have a car!!! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Post some pics I don't got Facebook no more so I been missin a lot


----------



## Lemon Ice Otra Vez (Sep 22, 2011)

[h=2]Hope to see all the homies from Colo here at the Mainstreet Showdown Super Show In Espanola, NM[/h] _







Sat. Aug. 10th, 2013_ 






Spread the word! Pre-Registrations are starting to pour in! For info, Registration forms, etc. see the Mainstreet Showdown Facebook Link or call (505) 433-4569 http://www.facebook.com/mainstreetsh...ation=timeline​


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Post some pics I don't got Facebook no more so I been missin a lot


I'll help u out Fes here u go los its a pic of Fes's ride


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hahahaha hahahaha u a foo


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll help u out Fes here u go los its a pic of Fes's ride


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll help u out Fes here u go los its a pic of Fes's ride


LMMFAO!!! Shit had me at work roll'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMMFAO!!! Shit had me at work roll'n!!!


U said u didnt have a car so I figured perfect timing lol


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> LMMFAO!!! Shit had me at work roll'n!!!


Me too and I can't see everything on my screen so I was resizing it to see if there was a car there or not HAHAHAH good shit Larry


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn Fes you got broke off with the old one two punch!!! Hahaha!!! Damn Larry!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

what up homies i got some family around breckenridge. we gonna be be stayin there for a few weeks. I was looking to get some work in on my uncles lac while im there, could you homies help me out? need a few parts but im not sure until we get there


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U said u didnt have a car so I figured perfect timing lol


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Me too and I can't see everything on my screen so I was resizing it to see if there was a car there or not HAHAHAH good shit Larry


keep lookin' Los!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damn Fes you got broke off with the old one two punch!!! Hahaha!!! Damn Larry!!


Lol right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> what up homies i got some family around breckenridge. we gonna be be stayin there for a few weeks. I was looking to get some work in on my uncles lac while im there, could you homies help me out? need a few parts but im not sure until we get there


let folks know!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> what up homies i got some family around breckenridge. we gonna be be stayin there for a few weeks. I was looking to get some work in on my uncles lac while im there, could you homies help me out? need a few parts but im not sure until we get there


That's a lot of driving up and down the mountain, what do you need?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Just hit anyone up I can tell u CO has a lot of great guys in this game who are always down to help out if they can


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx Chris and Brian for cruisin with me last night


thanks for inviting me to roll with you guys. if was fun


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool pics Chris


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Chipstick!!! when you comin' back out here?


Not til probably the 23


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll help u out Fes here u go los its a pic of Fes's ride


NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY.....AND BIG UPS ON YALL THAT KEEP SMASHIN IN YOUR RIDES AND TAKIN PICS AT THE DRIVE THRU....MOTHAFUCKERS ARE REEL RIDERS WHEN YOU CLEANIN OUT FRY'S BEFORE A SHOW


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

That's how we rolls there Jeffy!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Not til probably the 23


jeez you mad at CO???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> thanks for inviting me to roll with you guys. if was fun


these kinda pics better than show pics anyday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY.....AND BIG UPS ON YALL THAT KEEP SMASHIN IN YOUR RIDES AND TAKIN PICS AT THE DRIVE THRU....MOTHAFUCKERS ARE REEL RIDERS WHEN YOU CLEANIN OUT FRY'S BEFORE A SHOW


Lol right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's how we rolls there Jeffy!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/3985623583.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> these kinda pics better than show pics anyday!!!


X82


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx guys we're just doin us and its fun


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

*we're lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Fixt lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cool pics Chris


thanks


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TOPTHIS said:


> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/cto/3985623583.html


Looks good


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

That right there is what I would call the too much money crew


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its the we work hard and sacrifice to get what we have crew


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Awwwwe I almost shed a tear


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> jeez you mad at CO???


Just catching up on my work here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Id comment on that but I turned over a new leaf


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Just catching up on my work here


coo cool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Id comment on that but I turned over a new leaf


Hahahaha what u sacrifice? Ur bad ass elco? A few days of sleep hahaha shit where do I sign up I don't sleep much anyways haha I need to turn that same leaf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I worked hard for that elco I didnt just get this railroad job and inherit my car Ive been working towards that car sum might say since I started lowriding so dont talk until u kno my story


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Too bad


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I worked hard for that elco I didnt just get this railroad job and inherit my car Ive been working towards that car sum might say since I started lowriding so dont talk until u kno my story


Easy Larry easy I wasn't talkin shit brotha In no way like I told u before my family is from la junta my grandpa retired from the railroad I no u don't start where u at now I was just messin wit u I'm still call u guys the too much money crew


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

And that ain't just any elco btw that's still to this day one of the most respected Gbodys in the state and hands down in my eyes so by no means was I talkin shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit Im glad I sold that car others started building elcos better and I culdnt keep up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was on on a train fighting with u and Im on one now lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I no I was on break at job #2 I'm at job #1 now lol sucks thou I kinda got laid off so tomorrows my last day here so hopefully I can get back into school


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that about the job


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I no I was on break at job #2 I'm at job #1 now lol sucks thou *I kinda got laid off* so tomorrows my last day here so hopefully I can get back into school


Los you know you got fired for stealing supplies on your day off.....trying to all the weight you can....lol...seriously tho that sucks dogg


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lmao that's funny cuz I work for a recycle company so we got boxes hahaha but na my pops is like the big boss here and I was a temp and my manager offered me a full time position and I wanted to do it so they sent in all my paper work to corporate and they said it was conflict of interest cuz of who my dad is and he could be paying me more then I'm worth or cheating my hours on my time card so I can't work here not even as a temp no more


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lmao that's funny cuz I work for a recycle company so we got boxes hahaha but na my pops is like the big boss here and I was a temp and my manager offered me a full time position and I wanted to do it so they sent in all my paper work to corporate and they said it was conflict of interest cuz of who my dad is and he could be paying me more then I'm worth or cheating my hours on my time card so I can't work here not even as a temp no more


Daaaaaamn homie!!! go back to school!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lmao that's funny cuz I work for a recycle company so we got boxes hahaha but na my pops is like the big boss here and I was a temp and my manager offered me a full time position and I wanted to do it so they sent in all my paper work to corporate and they said it was conflict of interest cuz of who my dad is and he could be paying me more then I'm worth or cheating my hours on my time card so I can't work here not even as a temp no more


Wack


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Daaaaaamn homie!!! go back to school!!!


:yes:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

That be the plan


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good familia


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

1951 chevy fleetline 2 door 8500 pm me for pic


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What's up ceez


:wave:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

How's the fam doin bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> How's the fam doin bro


Doing good my brother...how have you been ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Doing good my brother...how have you been ?


Just workin honestly can't wait till after today I get some rest lol I was figuring it I haven't had a full day off to myself in about 2 and a half months so the idea of sleepin in sounds amazing right now


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


What's up fes? It's dead I'm here man I miss fb at times Ricky was showing me all the drama on there the other day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What's up fes? It's dead I'm here man I miss fb at times Ricky was showing me all the drama on there the other day


 What drama??? Aint no drama on da book of faces mayne


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol I no u being sarcastic haha


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

51 chevy for 8500 obo # 719 3886777 for pic call paul


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> What's up fes? It's dead I'm here man I miss fb at times Ricky was showing me all the drama on there the other day


Good shit on FB!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Just workin honestly can't wait till after today I get some rest lol I was figuring it I haven't had a full day off to myself in about 2 and a half months so the idea of sleepin in sounds amazing right now


I know how you feel my brother....I dont know when I will find the time to sleep :420:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


This one looks good damn fes throwin chips on people's cars and shit lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> This one looks good damn fes throwin chips on people's cars and shit lol


lol it was just payback for some shit they did earlier but i think he won that war with that shit...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Daaaaaamn homie!!! go back to school!!!


man fuck school i got a bach and never did shit with it but pay like 6 payments on my staffard loans....if you do chose your degree wisley and hope you aint got no record or bad credit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Cant wait to see this vid!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> This one looks good damn fes throwin chips on people's cars and shit lol


wen my car was parked one of them fools put two bags of lays chips on my car!!! so after I hopped I opened the bag and dumped it in front of their car but they the homies regardless lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...all in fun!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> wen my car was parked one of them fools put two bags of lays chips on my car!!! so after I hopped I opened the bag and dumped it in front of their car but they the homies regardless lol!!!


when*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya I no it was lol they were laughing too makes me even more mad I missed that damn show


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up co been kinda quiet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Real quiet!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


*Fes is a chipper *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> wen my car was parked one of them fools put two bags of lays chips on my car!!! so after I hopped I opened the bag and dumped it in front of their car but they the homies regardless lol!!!


OH i thought the chips on ur car was funny


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol pjay what's up?!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Real quiet!!!


Too damn quiet is it off season already?!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *Fes is a chipper *


fuck you chipstick!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> OH i thought the chips on ur car was funny


I bet!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Too damn quiet is it off season already?!?


for some of these guys... yes!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Da Piss Stain..........Might be coming home again soon........................


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I no how it is fes u don't gotta go throwin ur lil slogan on me hahah Jk but it does fit for the real


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's buying it Roy?


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Who's buying it Roy?


The only guy in town with all the monies! Big Roy himself


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> The only guy in town with all the monies! Big Roy himself


Would be nice to see her back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might just get it to flip......Got a great price to go get it.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fes the car is looking good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> Fes the car is looking good


x2


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much are you gettin for?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I no how it is fes u don't gotta go throwin ur lil slogan on me hahah Jk but it does fit for the real


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> Fes the car is looking good


thanks bro!!! slowly but surely!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> x2


thanks Larry!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Kush is looking good fes......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Kush is looking good fes......


thanks Ricky so your home for good???


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

fesboogie said:


>


Dam this looks good on there cant wait to see the rest of the car


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mile high said:


> Dam this looks good on there cant wait to see the rest of the car


thanks coming real soon!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fes, car looks great had no idea you were redoing it!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lol pjay what's up?!


Same ole just working an then hitting the shop to catch up with some work


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> fuck you chipstick!!!


*Ok ur only a pringles snackstack instead *:roflmao:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Lmao! This guy shit now a days there's a lot of air in them chip bags cheap fuckers we might have to find something else


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> *Ok ur only a pringles snackstack instead *:roflmao:


bwahahahahaha fucken dick!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Lmao! This guy shit now a days there's a lot of air in them chip bags cheap fuckers we might have to find something else


yes they do!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

New MexicShow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

New Mexico Show!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> New Mexico Show!


Nice pics!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Keep em coming!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Trying bro!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> bwahahahahaha fucken dick!!!!


Why u gotta call names ASSHOLE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Why u gotta call names ASSHOLE


lol jus cuz!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will post more tonight


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody know of any fleetwoods in junkyards around here? Just broke a bunch of cooling parts that aren't available new anymore


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacwood said:


> Anybody know of any fleetwoods in junkyards around here? Just broke a bunch of cooling parts that aren't available new anymore


Ouch....Hard to find Fleetwoods in the yunk yards....You try E'bay?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, what's good with that duece? You going to get it back?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't miss it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, what's good with that duece? You going to get it back?


 It's a Good possibility....If even to flip it,it should be coming back to CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> It's a Good possibility....If even to flip it,it should be coming back to CO


How mush...might have to sell the Caddy and dip into savings :naughty:


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Ouch....Hard to find Fleetwoods in the yunk yards....You try E'bay?


Im bouts to look, yeah today was all bad for my car. I got a new radiator today which can at least get me on the road but I got issues fasho


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> How mush...might have to sell the Caddy and dip into savings :naughty:


What's a "savings" lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> What's a "savings" lol


:rofl: The savings I am supposed to use for our new house...but we can live in the RV for now


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If I sell it I'll be asking 20K but for you my friend 18K will take it


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> :rofl: The savings I am supposed to use for our new house...but we can live in the RV for now


:h5:



TALKISCHEAP said:


> If I sell it I'll be asking 20K but for you my friend 18K will take it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> If I sell it I'll be asking 20K but for you my friend 18K will take it



Well looks like its time to finish up the Caddy to sell it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL lmk......18K and I'll do it as is.....Has a few chips here and there and a lil bubbling on one lower fender and only coming with 4 batteries.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL lmk......18K and I'll do it as is.....Has a few chips here and there and a lil bubbling on one lower fender and only coming with 4 batteries.


Trade ya the RV for it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Trade ya the RV for it


 Tempting.....We been talking RV's lately but they are a lil bit different looking


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Tempting.....We been talking RV's lately but they are a lil bit different looking



Its an 02...only 54k miles on it....custom interior with pooper and shower  ....how much more custom can you get !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Two poopers, two showers???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Two poopers, two showers???


.....one cup !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 683140
> View attachment 683141
> View attachment 683142
> View attachment 683143
> ...



DAMN....there is a lot of nice Caddys down south...I REALLY need to step up my game something fierce.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> .....one cup !


Lol this guy!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol this guy!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

1951 chevy 7500 obo look at my thread


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that 59 elco is dope


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Sup fool when you want these vids!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup fool when you want these vids!!!



The sooner, the better, I will be in Parker tomorrow


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> How mush...might have to sell the Caddy and dip into savings :naughty:





BigCeez said:


> Well looks like its time to *finish* up the Caddy to sell it





BigCeez said:


> Trade ya the RV for it


too much monies over here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

yesterday...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yesterday...


Did u take sum of the tuck out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Did u take sum of the tuck out


yeah temporarily... my other arms at the chrome shop


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yeah temporarily... my other arms at the chrome shop


Oic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah temporarily... my other arms at the chrome shop


You send em to Alex?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You send em to Alex?


yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yessur!!!


 With your raffle win right?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> yeah temporarily... my other arms at the chrome shop


Now u gonna really chip out


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to thank Devotions CC for the kick back in Aurora. Really great people to be around! The food was great as well!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen.... you know the rules


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oic


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> With your raffle win right?


ofcourse :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.... you know the rules


you makin it to our picnic???:squint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ofcourse :thumbsup:


Cool


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't take any pics.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you makin it to our picnic???:squint:


I am but the car is not done yet


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fes, when and where is your bbq? Roy, when and where is your bbq?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The homie skim on American Pickers last night


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The homie skim on American Pickers last night


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I am but the car is not done yet


that's cool!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this place stay dead!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

COLORADO... anybody out there???


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> COLORADO... anybody out there???


LMFAO dont say Colorado cuz its always you and me on here....well from Colorado that is;;;;lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LMFAO dont say Colorado cuz its always you and me on here....well from Colorado that is;;;;lol


sorry folks didnt read the man title i would hate to leave folks out like Laryy Ricky Los and Roy plus Crash 19?? dont know your name tho...lol every one got a fakebook account know so they said fuck me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> sorry folks didnt read the man title i would hate to leave folks out like Laryy Ricky Los and Roy plus Crash 19?? dont know your name tho...lol every one got a fakebook account know so they said fuck me


 What up Big Jeff....Top of the Morning to you Bro and Congrats on getting married Dog.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Jeff....Top of the Morning to you Bro and Congrats on getting married Dog.


X82....congrats


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol he was talking about our other topic I believe...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good locos?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Jeff....Top of the Morning to you Bro and Congrats on getting married Dog.


thank u roy


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> X82....congrats


thank u too Ceezs


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol he was talking about our other topic I believe...


 yes i was Fess.....lmfao it was early in the day


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> sorry folks didnt read the man title i would hate to leave folks out like Laryy Ricky Los and Roy plus Crash 19?? dont know your name tho...lol every one got a fakebook account know so they said fuck me


Yea fuck Jeff haha Jk what's up Jeff congrats brotha hmu tomorrow I wanna ask u some shit


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> COLORADO... anybody out there???


Los is here!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Los is here!!


Lol right!!! you ready for our picnic??? gonna break you guys off once and for all!!! jus for fun cuz I can't pay myself at my own picnic, so you can still win!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol right!!! you ready for our picnic??? gonna break you guys off once and for all!!! jus for fun cuz I can't pay myself at my own picnic, so you can still win!!! Lol!!!


Now that was just not fair....i would wont to get payed so IF IT WAS ME ID HAVE SOME SIDE BETS GOING...LMFAO ANY TAKERS....


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Lol right!!! you ready for our picnic??? gonna break you guys off once and for all!!! jus for fun cuz I can't pay myself at my own picnic, so you can still win!!! Lol!!!


:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a trailer I can rent this weekend?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Anybody got a trailer I can rent this weekend?


wish i could help but mine has been whored out for like 3 fucking weeks...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> wish i could help but mine has been whored out for like 3 fucking weeks...


 I figured that Bro but thanks anyways Big Jeff


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://classiccarliquidators.com/classic-cars/1958/chevrolet/impala-348/f58n128983 Where's 30K when you need it?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://classiccarliquidators.com/classic-cars/1958/chevrolet/impala-348/f58n128983 Where's 30K when you need it?


:wow:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://classiccarliquidators.com/classic-cars/1958/chevrolet/impala-348/f58n128983 Where's 30K when you need it?


Probably in your bank account...


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

delete


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 685815


HOLLY SHIT....THAT MOTHAFUCKER WAS A LITTLE CONFUSED...he got the Kid N Play with a Billy Gay Ciruse...he started the dance Boot Skootin Running Man....the 90's was crazy right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 685815


 Is that Mr. Larry when he was a Youngin?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> View attachment 685815


Stop it Rubinz only


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Stop it Rubinz only


get off the nuts and dont be started shit with clubs


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Lol right!!! you ready for our picnic??? gonna break you guys off once and for all!!! jus for fun cuz I can't pay myself at my own picnic, so you can still win!!! Lol!!!


Man U no me stay ready so u don't gotta get ready!! Lol I'm a lil mad I got to work today thou would loved to have went to Denver :/ but we will let the crowd be the judge of that and Jeff side bets I'm down but fes better get on the stick with Ricky then I wanna no inches and hear nothing about how he got cheated lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TOPTHIS said:


> get off the nuts and dont be started shit with clubs


I'm not starting shit with anybody bro...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good to see all you cats from the Springs and Pueblo back up here in Denver.....you guys always showin love ...good to see...I only took a few pics so I will post them up here in a bit.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

......and thats all I got....hope everyone had a safe trip back home


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

a few regals at the pull and pay in springs if anyone needs parts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Big Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice pics Big Ceez


Thanks.....congrats on your win!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks.....congrats on your win!


 Thank you sir



fesboogie said:


> Sup Colorado!!!


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great showing of team Work Big M....Big Ups ...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn fes goin ham on face book lol guess I missed more then the show yesterday


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sprung a leak ....lol.................


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Few pics I found online...I didn't take these but thought I'd share...........*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Strong showing GT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks we striving


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Lol right!!! you ready for our picnic??? gonna break you guys off once and for all!!! jus for fun cuz I can't pay myself at my own picnic, so you can still win!!! Lol!!!



Lol we will be there fes


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats big jeff on getting married ....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up LIL and BIG BAD CO


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

Is the majestics show and shine free admission for the public


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mile high said:


> Is the majestics show and shine free admission for the public


 $5


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mile high said:


> Is the majestics show and shine free admission for the public


its $5 per car if you parking in the show area and or wanna get judged... unlimited amount of folks can come in the car and if you find parking somewhere else its free to walk in...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lol we will be there fes


thanks ricky!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Great showing of team Work Big M....Big Ups ...


thanks you guys looked good out there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Damn fes goin ham on face book lol guess I missed more then the show yesterday


shhhhhhh Los got out of hand a lil'... SMH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and had fun kickin' it yesterday wit all the different car clubs that jus happened to stop by the house yesterday!!! crazy night hope everyone made it home safe!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the invite homie lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks for the invite homie lol


Fools jus came over


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lookin good out there! Fes you chipper!! jk  I need to see all these cars in person!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good colorado?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there any shows this weekend?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Is there any shows this weekend?


 Blvd Bullies in Greeley


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I dont know about this weekend but there will be 3 good ones in September in the springs


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> I dont know about this weekend but there will be 3 good ones in September in the springs


When is yours??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> lookin good out there! Fes you chipper!! jk  I need to see all these cars in person!!


Lol!!! come down on the 7th!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Relaxin papo....how are you


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> When is yours??



Not for sure if we gonna do one yet...how u doing bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chill'n too got a couple days off work you know...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Not for sure if we gonna do one yet...how u doing bro


Oh cool, been good man ya know living the life LOL how about yourself.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Chill'n too got a couple days off work you know...


Enjoy it papo


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Chill'n too got a couple days off work you know...


to take care of ur Guest ????


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> to take care of ur Guest ????


lol at least he is a good host tho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! He's everyone's guest I jus went to pick him up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh cool, been good man ya know living the life LOL how about yourself.


Im good man trying to get back into the swing of things being home now


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet glad to hear you made home safe and sound!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Im good man trying to get back into the swing of things being home now


That's what's up man so you stayin home for good now?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's what's up man so you stayin home for good now?





Crash1964 said:


> Sweet glad to hear you made home safe and sound!


Thanks guys....yea I want to stay home for a while...going to class for my CDL next week still got my GI bill so they will pay my school and pay me to go to school so why not finish my automotive degree ya know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to come check out the Lemon!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> You need to come check out the Lemon!


:fool2:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man these pages be going by slow as heck.....Facebook be doing the "TAKE OVER" lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man these pages be going by slow as heck.....Facebook be doing the "TAKE OVER" lol


:yes: Thats why I deleted my Cara Libro accounts.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well its another Friday! If its nice tonight I will be goin to cruz night. Its off Hampden and tower in Aurora come and join me.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! come down on the 7th!!!


Wish i could make it. no time off my yob  pics or it didnt happen!!! :nono:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Well its another Friday! If its nice tonight I will be goin to cruz night. Its off Hampden and tower in Aurora come and join me.


come pick me up homie


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wish I could bro! How's your Monte coming?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Who's all going to the Bullyz Show?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Who's all going to the Bullyz Show?


Wish I could


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Hey does anybody know if a 1978-80 cutlass surpreme wiring harness and fusebox interchange with my 1984 cutlass supremre broughm.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I would think not. But i could be wrong


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> I would think not. But i could be wrong


Yeah I hope it does but if not off to find. One


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What happened to your wire harness


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What happened to your wire harness


One of the connectors fucked up and the dog chewed up a wire


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did u get ur bumpers rechromed?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Did u get ur bumpers rechromed?


No not yet I am going to worry about that when I get there. I need to get the engine comparment and engine first.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hurry lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Hey not everyone can ball like u lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I kno that but still lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Give me a couple of g,s that might make it go faster lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Youve had 13 years to save a couple of Gs come on dog


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Yeah but I dont lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Then u dun fucked up lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Goodbyes bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Peace


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^ Lol pretty entertaining convo right there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes :wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> ^^^^ Lol pretty entertaining convo right there!!!


I keep the entertainment everywhere I go lol


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

dropping in to way whats up to all my CO homies :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's GOOD Colorado Fam. Just passen thROugh to say Sup! :inout:*


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I keep the entertainment everywhere I go lol


That ain't no lie lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *What's GOOD Colorado Fam. Just passen thROugh to say Sup! :inout:*


Sup Sean how u been homie


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> ^^^^ Lol pretty entertaining convo right there!!!


Yeah its a family thing to talk shit to each other


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> Yeah its a family thing to talk shit to each other


Na dog we just clownin on u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Fes :wave:


Sup Bro congrats on yesterday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I keep the entertainment everywhere I go lol


LOL!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na dog we just clownin on u


When do u ever stop clowns on someone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> When do u ever stop clowns on someone


when Im sleepin lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt Colorado


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> when Im sleepin lol


Are u sure u sleep lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont get much sleep bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Bro congrats on yesterday!!!


Thanks hoMie


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's goin to Vegas?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont get much sleep bro


Yeah that sucks always on call.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3 Square dumps...two with chrome coils
$80 takes all 3


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Ricky and Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No one goin to Vegas?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> No one goin to Vegas?


Let's go


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol we goin to Vegas!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Ricky and Colorado!!!


Chillin fes u like that broncos win?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Wut up ceez


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good Morning coloRadO ... :h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice 58


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Chillin fes u like that broncos win?


it was impressive!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup Ceez!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good fellas.....ready for this weekend?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Good Morning coloRadO ... :h5:


Nice


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lol we goin to Vegas!!!


are you driving or flying


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Flying way cheaper than driving


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What's good fellas.....ready for this weekend?


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> are you driving or flying


tryin to fly!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> Nice


NICE...you sold the 58?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Good Morning coloRadO ... :h5:


Just seen a clean one with Conti kit go for 43K on Mecum....Beautiful ride bRO


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> NICE...you sold the 58?


Yea


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

i will take any reasonable offer on my 61 impala project and 4 door bel air. need em gone. or possible trades


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> Yea


Congrats ! Whats next ?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Got pulled over today cruising in my ride












I didn't get a ticket tho :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

The cop just wanted to check out my car. Crazy shit aint it?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> The cop just wanted to check out my car. Crazy shit aint it?
> View attachment 718162


ur ass might of gottin a ticket down here lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

loco surpreme said:


> ur ass might of gottin a ticket down here lol


Hahaha I doubt it...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> The cop just wanted to check out my car. Crazy shit aint it?
> View attachment 718162


I want to see the rest of the car LOL


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the only pic i can find at the moment. I'm on the left, thats my homie Charlie on the right


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Did u see em talkin shit about the piss stain in random pic post Roy??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Did u see em talkin shit about the piss stain in random pic post Roy??


:shocked::drama:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

What's up Co? Have a set up I'm trying To sale 2 leaper pumps springs cylinders hoses n 2 batteries switch box pm me


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats ! Whats next ?


I gots this for sale


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Did u see em talkin shit about the piss stain in random pic post Roy??


I did:rant:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

47bomb said:


> I gots this for sale


Niiiccceee


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lacwood said:


> I did:rant:


Post link to thread


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Post link to thread


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/324695-random-picture-post-2013-topic-2750.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Haters


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Haters


unless its tru lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> unless its tru lol


Lol.... I meant the guys who painted the car


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

47bomb said:


> I gots this for sale


good luck on the sale homie. on another note. do you keep any of your rides:wow:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

LFTED84 said:


> good luck on the sale homie. on another note. do you keep any of your rides:wow:


Thanks bro. ill keep my fleetline. all others come and go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen a pic of it but didn't see anyone talking chit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That fools just a Hater...That fucker went up to Canada and probably put his ass to shame.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

your car got up quick Fes nice job


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> your car got up quick Fes nice job


Thanks Larry yeah right now Shits working!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!! What's good? Vegas is booked stayin @ the Vdara! Who's all goin and where's the party's goin to be?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LIL stays dead Ass Fuck anymore...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LIL stays dead Ass Fuck anymore...


You ain't neva lie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LIL stays dead Ass Fuck anymore...


The only time pages moves is when cats are talkin shit it aint cool like it used to b matter of fact the whole scene sux anymore just my opinion


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The only time pages moves is when cats are talkin shit it aint ,cool like it used to b matter of fact the whole scene sux anymore just my opinion


I think this year was a down year for a lot of folks .... I'm thinking next year will definitely be a better year for everyone and for the scene


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You ain't neva lie!


Sad but true!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The only time pages moves is when cats are talkin shit it aint cool like it used to b matter of fact the whole scene sux anymore just my opinion


It's true!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

But I still luv lowridin'!!! Cruisin chapos car Saturday and last night made me almost say Fuck the hopper!!!I put more miles on his cutty than he has!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I will always luv lowriding and cars in general but Im over organized lowriding


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will always luv lowriding and cars in general but Im over organized lowriding


u would be an old man before u got folks to cruz...lol im trying to finish my shit ,,,,may break down and throw some pumps in something just to roll....lol think my switch finger is rusted away


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The only time pages moves is when cats are talkin shit it aint cool like it used to b matter of fact the whole scene sux anymore just my opinion


u right on that one....some my fault didnt think folks would react to me like that....truth is the love is gone for the sport...its just a fashion show everyone wants to be liked for ever reason but they car...keyboard broke so hard to type,,,...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm bouts ta get outta Lowriding and gets me a motorhome :happysad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> But I still luv lowridin'!!! Cruisin chapos car Saturday and last night made me almost say Fuck the hopper!!!I put more miles on his cutty than he has!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wont quit lowriding and honestly I culd care less who's cruisin I cruise for me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I'm bouts ta get outta Lowriding and gets me a motorhome :happysad:


Come get mine, just drop off the 62


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wont quit lowriding and honestly I culd care less who's cruisin I cruise for me


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowriding is dead in Colorado


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lowriding is dead in Colorado


keyborad fixed know..lol what you call lowriding tho...its dead if you mean crusing on your free time or using your low low as your daily when the weathers good then ya...if u meaning building a car cuz thats the way you want it even tho folks going to give you shit for how u like your cars then ya....truth is being a man has died in this country...cant yell at your wife or kids.. can argue with your friends or neighbors...nothin was wrong with the old tymes men where men they used there hands for every thing....its ok to be gay now adays but i should be ashamed to say im a gang member....look at lowriding and you will find the same problems you have with that is the same problems you have with the world....or maybe its just me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> keyborad fixed know..lol what you call lowriding tho...its dead if you mean crusing on your free time or using your low low as your daily when the weathers good then ya...if u meaning building a car cuz thats the way you want it even tho folks going to give you shit for how u like your cars then ya....truth is being a man has died in this country...cant yell at your wife or kids.. can argue with your friends or neighbors...nothin was wrong with the old tymes men where men they used there hands for every thing....its ok to be gay now adays but i should be ashamed to say im a gang member....look at lowriding and you will find the same problems you have with that is the same problems you have with the world....or maybe its just me


 I can definitely see where you're coming from..I'm just saying it's steadily dwindling away and there are very few of us trying to keep it alive.I can't remember the last time I actually passed a lowrider on the streets out cruising.....and I'm out at least 2-3 per week for hours.The top notch builders that we are use to seeing bust out seemed to have stopped and the cruises that are attempted get no more than a handful of cars for only moments on a Street that was once infamous for it's cruising.......Or maybe I'm just trippin :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Even the show seen aint the same.Hopefully when Lowrider Magazine comes back to Denver next year it uplifts the lifestyle again.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

^^word^^ 
definitely not as many shows as there was last year. I have only written two articles this year for the magazines.... major difference to what I did last year.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

.... and on that note, does anyone know where I can find a 14 by 6 inch wire wheel anywhere


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I can definitely see where you're coming from..I'm just saying it's steadily dwindling away and there are very few of us trying to keep it alive.I can't remember the last time I actually passed a lowrider on the streets out cruising.....and I'm out at least 2-3 per week for hours.The top notch builders that we are use to seeing bust out seemed to have stopped and the cruises that are attempted get no more than a handful of cars for only moments on a Street that was once infamous for it's cruising.......Or maybe I'm just trippin :dunno:



its only here in Colorado where the cruising is dying.... the scene in LA blew up this summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Even the show seen aint the same.Hopefully when Lowrider Magazine comes back to Denver next year it uplifts the lifestyle again.


building a car simply for carshows is a drag and a waste in my opinion


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> building a car simply for carshows is a drag and a waste in my opinion


Sure is in my opinion too,might as well build a boat I always say.I dunno hopefully the scene picks up soon.I miss cruising after the LRM shows in Denver.Now that was the shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sure is in my opinion too,might as well build a boat I always say.I dunno hopefully the scene picks up soon.I miss cruising after the LRM shows in Denver.Now that was the shit.


best part of the show right there. Brian and I cruised when we were in Denver it was nothing like after the Denver show but still lots of fun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> best part of the show right there. Brian and I cruised when we were in Denver it was nothing like after the Denver show but still lots of fun


:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to find a ride that I can take out on the Highway......Soon. getting withdrawls


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Atleast topic is moving


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I can definitely see where you're coming from..I'm just saying it's steadily dwindling away and there are very few of us trying to keep it alive.I can't remember the last time I actually passed a lowrider on the streets out cruising.....and I'm out at least 2-3 per week for hours.The top notch builders that we are use to seeing bust out seemed to have stopped and the cruises that are attempted get no more than a handful of cars for only moments on a Street that was once infamous for it's cruising.......Or maybe I'm just trippin :dunno:


you aint tripping thats what i see too...never had a car take this long for me wanted to just bust it out more then once...but everyone sad no...shit if i knew it would have been this long i would have just put shit in my 63 tru primer on it and smashed like i did in the biscket....LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> building a car simply for carshows is a drag and a waste in my opinion


well i feel you on that one...im just trying to get out of fixing dail drivers and do some more custom work....but you right i would rather have some shit in primer smashing will i was working on that car...i build cars the way i like but do need something for me portfoleo...im just a high price ho i guess to bad a got a hoood rats bank account


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I need to find a ride that I can take out on the Highway......Soon. getting withdrawls


shit i need that for a daily driver...LMFAO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

When are you picking up this RV Roy?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I can definitely see where you're coming from..I'm just saying it's steadily dwindling away and there are very few of us trying to keep it alive.I can't remember the last time I actually passed a lowrider on the streets out cruising.....and I'm out at least 2-3 per week for hours.The top notch builders that we are use to seeing bust out seemed to have stopped and the cruises that are attempted get no more than a handful of cars for only moments on a Street that was once infamous for it's cruising.......Or maybe I'm just trippin :dunno:


Come to pueblo. Lo-lo's out everyday. I always see a few rides anytime I go anywhere.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We need more get togethers at the park and BarBQues before the Season ends ...No Color or Club lines


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> When are you picking up this RV Roy?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

JM6386 said:


> Come to pueblo. Lo-lo's out everyday. I always see a few rides anytime I go anywhere.


this is true. every time I go to Pueblo to cruise I always see a few lows cruising around or parked at the carwash on northern


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what shows popping up in the next 2-3 weeks?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

slo said:


> what shows popping up in the next 2-3 weeks?


Rollerz show on the 21st at Mile High Stadium


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Rollerz show on the 21st at Mile High Stadium


Who's all going?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> shit i need that for a daily driver...LMFAO


Where was you Saturday brah?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Who's all going?


Sounds like it should be a pretty big show since the last one of the season


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm trying to finish the Caddy by then so I can show


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to see some pages moving...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Glad to see some pages moving...


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Selling some chrome hydraulic parts

3 square dumps
2 chrome slow downs
1 check valve
$140 takes all


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Xquizite is the last show of the year... Jus say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Xquizite is the last show of the year... Jus say'n!!!


When is it and where? Quit holding out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You know you ain't coming anyways lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You know you ain't coming anyways lmao!!!


WOW:buttkick:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You know you ain't coming anyways lmao!!!


 True Story


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> True Story


:finger:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Where was you Saturday brah?


blahaha like u dont know....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> blahaha like u dont know....


 I don't Bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I don't Bro


Don't worry bro me either all I herd was "there's a story behind it" so I left it at that figured u would say something


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> Don't worry bro me either all I herd was "there's a story behind it" so I left it at that figured u would say something





TALKISCHEAP said:


> I don't Bro


lol well there is always a story..but im sum it up and leave the names out to protect folks....i had an act of psychical violence in front of the club...in front of not with any of my club members the night before..it was said to not come to the show...i did to show respect for there wishes...of course u put me and them with booze thats the well edidted side...truth be told i would do it again if i had the chance but would change some of the things i said to the person and most of all my club..he still would have got the fista cuffs tho...only heard from 2 members since...not to affind anyone but it seems like im going to have to bitch up a lot to be able to kick it with you guys in the community cuz we come for two different back grounds......im crazy yall not...lfmao


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol well there is always a story..but im sum it up and leave the names out to protect folks....i had an act of psychical violence in front of the club...in front of not with any of my club members the night before..it was said to not come to the show...i did to show respect for there wishes...of course u put me and them with booze thats the well edidted side...truth be told i would do it again if i had the chance but would change some of the things i said to the person and most of all my club..he still would have got the fista cuffs tho...only heard from 2 members since...not to affind anyone but it seems like im going to have to bitch up a lot to be able to kick it with you guys in the community cuz we come for two different back grounds......im crazy yall not...lfmao


 Well glad to hear you're not behind bars Bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

hope you all got your speedos on over there that rain is crazy!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> hope you all got your speedos on over there that rain is crazy!


I got my crotchless speedos on


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not a good day to go out for a cruise!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Well glad to hear you're not behind bars Bro


Sad thing is you take that chance everytime... its been handled with the guy tho...iv heard vilonce does not solve the problem it only makes it worse.....does that work with a home invasion too...truth is i feel bad KNOW THAT I HAVE THE REAL INFO...funny how folks cry after they got bit by a dogg....then u find out later they was provoking it....how u supost to feel then if the dogg was put to sleep....thats how this is playing out....my advise to the world is trust no one even god


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Sad thing is you take that chance everytime... its been handled with the guy tho...iv heard vilonce does not solve the problem it only makes it worse.....does that work with a home invasion too...truth is i feel bad KNOW THAT I HAVE THE REAL INFO...funny how folks cry after they got bit by a dogg....then u find out later they was provoking it....how u supost to feel then if the dogg was put to sleep....thats how this is playing out....my advise to the world is trust no one even god


 Glad it got resolved whatever it was.you gonna go to the Denver Rollerz show or Xquizite?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hope Everyone is safe with all the flooding in Colorado *


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Glad it got resolved whatever it was.you gonna go to the Denver Rollerz show or Xquizite?


life a little crazy right know dont know what day is either show but i got to go to Xquizite show even if its just to pop my head in for an hour or two..they deserve that..to much personal shit going on to go to the Denver show to far away...at least the season over so thats less things i would have on my plate...not going to Vegas either and thats me and the wifes VACATION time...lol just need to get myself re-grounded got to remember how MY ACTIONS can affect other folks....heard some crazy shit come out my faMs mouth that i aint heard since back when i was banging...........my intent in life is to have fun so to *ALL THAT READ THIS IF I OFFEND YOU LET ME KNOW CUZ IF THAT WAS NOT MY INTENTION I WILL APOLOGIZE* if i wont to offend you i will do my best to not make it a public seen..*real talk... i really am schizophrenic and have a hard time with things folks do and how they differ from me*....confessional over im changing the subject know...LMFAO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> life a little crazy right know dont know what day is either show but i got to go to Xquizite show even if its just to pop my head in for an hour or two..they deserve that..to much personal shit going on to go to the Denver show to far away...at least the season over so thats less things i would have on my plate...not going to Vegas either and thats me and the wifes VACATION time...lol just need to get myself re-grounded got to remember how MY ACTIONS can affect other folks....heard some crazy shit come out my faMs mouth that i aint heard since back when i was banging...........my intent in life is to have fun so to *ALL THAT READ THIS IF I OFFEND YOU LET ME KNOW CUZ IF THAT WAS NOT MY INTENTION I WILL APOLOGIZE* if i wont to offend you i will do my best to not make it a public seen..*real talk... i really am schizophrenic and have a hard time with things folks do and how they differ from me*....confessional over im changing the subject know...LMFAO


 Cool man didn't mean to pry or anything dog just missed ya at the show.Stay up Big Jeff and see ya on the 28th Bro


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> I got my crotchless speedos on


:naughty:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas? Season seem to be wrapping up! hope to be able to a cruz this weekend! Has any had any problems from the weather? My basement flooded, not good! If it is nice I plan on going to cruz night hampden and tower in Aurora all is welcome and its free, Friday for there finale. I think Roller's show is this weekend too! Who's goin? Roy did you sell the ride yet?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody got one red adaptor? I need one with the notch for the Ford lug pattern, kinda fucked me this weekend. We can swap, couple grooves from a grinder but nothing major


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Cool man didn't mean to pry or anything dog just missed ya at the show.Stay up Big Jeff and see ya on the 28th Bro


you aint prying dogg..ill see on the 28th then


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lowlowlow said:


> Anybody got one red adaptor? I need one with the notch for the Ford lug pattern, kinda fucked me this weekend. We can swap, couple grooves from a grinder but nothing major


if you got a drimel and some grinding disks you can re-cut the threads...takes a bit but the drimel disk will fit in the true gap space of the threads done it before..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> if you got a drimel and some grinding disks you can re-cut the threads...takes a bit but the drimel disk will fit in the true gap space of the threads done it before..


They also make a file for threads that has the pattern for adapters that works well too


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> if you got a drimel and some grinding disks you can re-cut the threads...takes a bit but the drimel disk will fit in the true gap space of the threads done it before..



No, the threads are fine, but the reason the lugs stripped is because I couldn't get an open end wrench all the way on to turn, and a socket won't fit at all. I have a bastard adaptor that's not like my others, see the notch on the red one at 7o'clock? The pic isn't mine, I guess I can take one later.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lowlowlow said:


> No, the threads are fine, but the reason the lugs stripped is because I couldn't get an open end wrench all the way on to turn, and a socket won't fit at all. I have a bastard adaptor that's not like my others, see the notch on the red one at 7o'clock? The pic isn't mine, I guess I can take one later.


if you want it can be notched out a little to help a sock do in...does not mess with the strength of the adapter at all...u using a thin wall sock like a 3/8 inch that helps too


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

FOR SALE------1979 Cutlass. Great project car. Body straight, no major dents or rust on body. Bucket seats, floor shifter with console and sunroof. No motor/trans, but might have a v6 w/trans that could go with it for extra $$. Asking $500. Text me for pics. 719-671-8975. Delivery available.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> if you want it can be notched out a little to help a sock do in...does not mess with the strength of the adapter at all...u using a thin wall sock like a 3/8 inch that helps too


lol, I just don't want to do the work if I have to. I already downsized the lugnut and really the only way to get a socket on the fucker is to modify the socket itself.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody got a single 100 spoke Dayton for sale?


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sup co...been on da grind.....ill be ready too pull this bad bitch out real soon......if anyone needs impala parts holla.....gl on dem builds...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Anybody got a single 100 spoke Dayton for sale?


 Found one....Guess Imma have to put my old one on the wall for a hose holder like them Ballas Ivan and Larry


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy you goin to the Rollerz show?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy you goin to the Rollerz show?


 Not any longer.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Whats good CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you sell your ride Roy?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lowlowlow said:


> lol, I just don't want to do the work if I have to. I already downsized the lugnut and really the only way to get a socket on the fucker is to modify the socket itself.


pm me and for a couple dollors ill get you going,,,,,i make it do what it do...just some pocket change for supplies


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

I got an adapter hmu but sorry to hear that big Jeff hope all gets better u coo as fuck and if people get too in the feelings that just means they don't no ur and u had that talk before but hit me up I need to get my frame back to the house I was gonna see if I could use ur trailer again let me no


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> I got an adapter hmu but sorry to hear that big Jeff hope all gets better u coo as fuck and if people get too in the feelings that just means they don't no ur and u had that talk before but hit me up I need to get my frame back to the house I was gonna see if I could use ur trailer again let me no


Thanks dogg it is what it is...and you act like you aint got my number....lol when you trying to get it done..hope its got some primer on it cuz its going to rust away with this weather


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Wats up roy


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks dogg it is what it is...and you act like you aint got my number....lol when you trying to get it done..hope its got some primer on it cuz its going to rust away with this weather


sup Jeff


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wat it do big pres.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

elonzo said:


> Wats up roy


Not much big dog,how you been?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

elonzo said:


> sup Jeff


not shit just keepin the wind at my back so i can coast on the breeze...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> Wat it do big pres.


Sup Eric whuts crackin!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck to those showing tomorrow, I gotta work:thumbsdown:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody know the person selling these? Says Colorado Springs

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=370893921785#


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Or does anyone have any like these from a Regal? I actually just need one


----------



## "DIZZLE" (Nov 7, 2010)

Had a GOODTIME cruising and chilling with the MOST HATED homies in P Town this weekend.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

"DIZZLE" said:


> Had a GOODTIME cruising and chilling with the MOST HATED homies in P Town this weekend.....


that shit was cool as fuck homie thanx for the invite to the hop wish we could have stayed longer


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that shit was cool as fuck homie thanx for the invite to the hop wish we could have stayed longer


thanks for calling and inviting me to roll with you guys to Pueblo this weekend bro but with the way its been around here and Michelle's door not closing I had to get that fixed for her being that she has her two girls there and I have to worry about them and make sure there safe


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


lol roy got to give you props on keeping the show info in circulation...thanks for keeping it going for all of use without fackbook....i think its just me and larry that dont have accounts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol roy got to give you props on keeping the show info in circulation...thanks for keeping it going for all of use without fackbook....i think its just me and larry that dont have accounts


 No problem ...Figured I'd throw this out there because like you said....Aint everyone on Da Book Of Faces


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No problem ...Figured I'd throw this out there because like you said....Aint everyone on Da Book Of Faces


lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

"DIZZLE" said:


> Had a GOODTIME cruising and chilling with the MOST HATED homies in P Town this weekend.....


Hell yeah I was surprised to see you guys out there good shit!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's goood fellas?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*MAJESTICS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Eric whuts crackin!!!


 shit just doin the dam thang any word on that stuff yet.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> shit just doin the dam thang any word on that stuff yet.


texted you bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Might be time to retire layitlow fo reals...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:run:


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya face book took over Alex and chaio was goin in today lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn....maybe I should re open my facebook.....or start hangin out in OT more.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LeCje0zT1LE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LeCje0zT1LE


looks kinda familiar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey, just putting this out there. A lot of people have been asking me to put a calendar out there for our car shows out here in Colorado. So I put this together really quick

All I ask is you have one moderator per club (I dont want too many cooks in the kitchen)

Each moderator will have the ability to upload flyers and events into the calendar. 

Let me know if there is anything else you would like to see on the page. 

I created this so there are no associations to any specific club, group, click, etc....just a calendar to reference come show time for all. If you like what you see, then please spread the word on the book of faces. 

http://coloradocarshows.webs.com/


Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks cool Ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hey, just putting this out there. A lot of people have been asking me to put a calendar out there for our car shows out here in Colorado. So I put this together really quick
> 
> All I ask is you have one moderator per club (I dont want too many cooks in the kitchen)
> 
> ...


It didnt come up when I clicked on the link???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> looks cool Ceez


Thank u bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> It didnt come up when I clicked on the link???


Are you trying from your phone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Are you trying from your phone


Nah a desktop at work!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Quit your job and find another job where the computers work


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Hey, just putting this out there. A lot of people have been asking me to put a calendar out there for our car shows out here in Colorado. So I put this together really quick
> 
> All I ask is you have one moderator per club (I dont want too many cooks in the kitchen)
> 
> ...


you so fancy!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 771386


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> you so fancy!


:yes:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thinking about selling my 64 once I finish it.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Great show out there today,GOOD to see everyone.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Great show out there today,GOOD to see everyone.


Any pics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Any pics?


You were suppose to go and take the pics...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You were suppose to go and take the pics...


Lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> You were suppose to go and take the pics...


CEEZ fess does have a point you know....:roflmao:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> CEEZ fess does have a point you know....:roflmao:


Yea, I wish I could of made it, my sons football have been taking up all my time lately. Rough year for me car wise


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Yea, I wish I could of made it, my sons football have been taking up all my time lately. Rough year for me car wise


DAMN KIDS AND THERE SPORTS IT TAKES ALL THE LOWRIDER TIME...LOL that's how it goes bro but you going to have better times and memories with the kids when you will with us that's for sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> :inout:


 :wave: What up Big Chris...was cool seeing you this past weekend Bro


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Same to you Roy...Thanks for the good conversation bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> DAMN KIDS AND THERE SPORTS IT TAKES ALL THE LOWRIDER TIME...LOL that's how it goes bro but you going to have better times and memories with the kids when you will with us that's for sure


Yessir, gotta enjoy and take advantage of these times


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> CEEZ fess does have a point you know....:roflmao:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


i stand by what was called it was 87 tho i thought it was 89....with that said Sick Side had 93 from what i seen but i like the MAJORITY RULES...3 folks looking at the stick cant go wrong with that.....tho it looks like its 98 in the video.... damn midgets and video cameras....lmfao


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Good morning CO





fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!



What up fellas :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

curiousdos said:


> Good morning CO


 at 6:45AM no sir it is not


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning Colorado


 at 7:41am your getting closer but still a NO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Good Morning Co....now look at the time there guys 9:06 AM is a good time to be up even if you unemployed...there is still plenty of room in the day to do activities..summer or winter the sun is up...lmfao have a good gay.....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Good Morning Co....now look at the time there guys 9:06 AM is a good time to be up even if you unemployed...there is still plenty of room in the day to do activities..summer or winter the sun is up...lmfao *have a good gay*.....


:scrutinize:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up fellas :wave:


Sup Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


What up 2 licks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> What up 2 licks


Lmao jus hyping shit up before Vegas!!! Sup wit you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lacwood said:


> What up 2 licks


see know shit like that is how i start going *ALL ***** YALL BETTER STOP IT ....LMMFAO.. I HAD LIKE 15 BLOW POP JOKES IN LIKE 3 SECONDS... AH 1 AH 2 AAAA :fool2:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> see know shit like that is how i start going *ALL ***** YALL BETTER STOP IT ....LMMFAO.. I HAD LIKE 15 BLOW POP JOKES IN LIKE 3 SECONDS... AH 1 AH 2 AAAA :fool2:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao jus hyping shit up before Vegas!!! Sup wit you?


You qualify for vegas?? if so when and wut class?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS!!!!!! HERE I COME!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> You qualify for vegas?? if so when and wut class?


The hop in the show is exhibition not really a competition but they looking me over lmao!!! but I qualified for breakin fools off gotta list of fools that want some...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> The hop in the show is exhibition not really a competition but they looking me over lmao!!! but I qualified for breakin fools off gotta list of fools that want some...


Lol thats wuts up!! I was gonna say didnt think the suspension qualified for their single or double pump competition. I only know cuz I used to be around Fino's when their regal qualified for vegas double pump...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Lol thats wuts up!! I was gonna say didnt think the suspension qualified for their single or double pump competition. I only know cuz I used to be around Fino's when their regal qualified for vegas double pump...


yeah they let anything in now... mostly radicals


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> yeah they let anything in now... mostly radicals


I see. The last couple times I've been out there I missed the hop so didnt know wut was goin on. Good luck and have fun out there! Rep good! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> I see. The last couple times I've been out there I missed the hop so didnt know wut was goin on. Good luck and have fun out there! Rep good! :thumbsup:


Yessur I always miss the LRM hop!!! The afterhop is where it's really on and crack'n...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

were not a tee shirt bclub but we all average about 3.5 kids LMAO!!! #ColoradoMajestics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

we a gbody chapter right now though!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Looking Good though and participating !!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Looking Good though and participating !!!*


Thanks bro we try!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Sunday to all in CO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Any body have two knock offs for a set of chrome true spokesbolts on style.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> we a gbody chapter right now though!!! Lol!!!


nothing wrong with with g-body's. I love them


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> nothing wrong with with g-body's. I love them


Oh yeah I know I luv gbodies too jus say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Any shops around or near Denver/Longmont Colorado? or any car shows by chance..? Gonna be visiting October 12-14th.. Pm me please.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Las Vegas supershow weekend...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Las Vegas supershow weekend...


I know homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I know homie.


We gonna be in Vegas... If not we'd be down to kick it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> We gonna be in Vegas... If not we'd be down to kick it


For sure. maybe next time homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> For sure. maybe next time homie.


Yessur


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Yessur I always miss the LRM hop!!! The afterhop is where it's really on and crack'n...


i always miss that too...stupid work... 



fesboogie said:


>


that thing stuck like a old elevator!!! J/k lookin good no ****


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests) STALKER!!!!!!!



STEELCITY
JM6386


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> i always miss that too...stupid work...
> 
> 
> 
> that thing stuck like a old elevator!!! J/k lookin good no ****


You should've seen how many of us it took to make it stick!!! It didn't get stuck easily that's fo sure!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Super slow pages!!! You'd think this whole topic was goin to Vegas lmao!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Congrats


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Congrats


 Thanks Big Ceez


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


congrats bro...enjoy cuz ill be out next year....lol you deserve the love tho for sure... what mag is it?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Congrats bro!!! where's that at???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy nice pic of the shoot!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vegas bound today!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Vegas bound today!!!


Vegas bound tomorrow!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have fun and be safe out there


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Fellas and it's by the plant and America the Beautiful park over on the West Side.....For LRM Big Jeff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Have fun and be safe out there


yessur!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks Fellas and it's by the plant and America the Beautiful park over on the West Side.....For LRM Big Jeff


that was my 1st guess!!! lol!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Im gonna be in the denver area october 12-14th.. i have alot of parts for sale in this topic. Save on shipping.. if it fits in my carry-on bag ill bring it for you... 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...eds/395074-2013-hydraulic-parts-new-used.html

i can also help trouble shoot any questions or problems with your hydraulic setup.. get ahold of me 6417508451


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> that was my 1st guess!!! lol!!!


...& BTW im willing to bet that some of these peeps are praying the car is already sold!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/4120180507.html


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ...& BTW im willing to bet that some of these peeps are praying the car is already sold!!! LMAO!!!


 wutdahellyatalmboutwillis.com ?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> wutdahellyatalmboutwillis.com ?


 This website doesn't come up? Am I typing it in wrong?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> wutdahellyatalmboutwillis.com ?


Jus say'n...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Vegas bound!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> This website doesn't come up? Am I typing it in wrong?


lol



fesboogie said:


> Jus say'n...


....Oh I see.....Yeah bro I honestly wouldn't feel bad if deal falls through and I'm forced to keep her.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> lol
> 
> ....Oh I see.....Yeah bro I honestly wouldn't feel bad if deal falls through and I'm forced to keep her.


Lol!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Vegas bound!!!


have a safe trip up homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> have a safe trip up homie.


Thanks homie 
we made it here safe!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks homie
> we made it here safe!!!


Lots of pics papo and video for those of us who cant read


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao ^^^ right ceez!!! I'll describe all the nice cars and hops word for word!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao ^^^ right ceez!!! I'll describe all the nice cars and hops word for word!!!


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lol


You see some pics on FB???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You see some pics on FB???


I'm not on FB


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper LIL and CO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice seeing everyone I new in vegas and meeting others. hope everyone had a safe trip home


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome back everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Safe travels everyone!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Slow ass pages on here!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Slow ass pages on here!!!


 well how did the hop go on monday?Been waiting to hear.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

impala63 said:


> well how did the hop go on monday?Been waiting to hear.


Me too!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> well how did the hop go on monday?Been waiting to hear.


Lots of damage lmao!!! Landed on darrell from team HHH All Stars car!!! Hop of the night according to most!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Is Darrel ok ? You landed on him?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Is Darrel ok ? You landed on him?


On his car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ur never gonna finish ur 66 trynna maintain that hopper just sayin unless u a baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He a Baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl: NOW THATS FUCKING FUNNY....FESS MY DOGG BUT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY BIG HAIRY ASS WHITE ARM AND ALL.....ROY GOT A NEW HOBBY ITS PHOTOTSHOPING...HELL CAN I BE NEXT SIR CUZ I NEEDED A LAUGH TODAY THANK YOU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> :facepalm:


 Sorry it's not up to your Comedic standards Prince of Bel Airs



84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl: NOW THATS FUCKING FUNNY....FESS MY DOGG BUT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY BIG HAIRY ASS WHITE ARM AND ALL.....ROY GOT A NEW HOBBY ITS PHOTOTSHOPING...HELL CAN I BE NEXT SIR CUZ I NEEDED A LAUGH TODAY THANK YOU


What up Big Jeff :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:run:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats sucks fes.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

pics coming soon!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl: NOW THATS FUCKING FUNNY....FESS MY DOGG BUT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY BIG HAIRY ASS WHITE ARM AND ALL.....ROY GOT A NEW HOBBY ITS PHOTOTSHOPING...HELL CAN I BE NEXT SIR CUZ I NEEDED A LAUGH TODAY THANK YOU


lol this an old Facebook one!!! I keep tellin you guys!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

impala63 said:


> Thats sucks fes.


Yeah terrible!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ur never gonna finish ur 66 trynna maintain that hopper just sayin unless u a baller


Tell me about it Larry!!! Always cool shooting the shit wit you guys in person!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Lol Roy you a fool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gotta keep my spirits up since my Balol team gonna be down for the Season after tonight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah 9-0 Smh... But imma make $50


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

So the Season is over.....Let the shit talking begin.....I hope some of you fuckers come out to SHOW next year because to be honest with you.....GT is tired of competing against itself.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> So the Season is over.....Let the shit talking begin.....I hope some of you fuckers come out to SHOW next year because to be honest with you.....GT is tired of competing against itself.


Do you say that because you're the only one takin trophies?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Do you say that because you're the only one takin trophies?


 No sir just trying to hype up the Off Season.....Let's do this chit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol I know bro, that was my utter attempt to trash talk. I had dinner tonight with some club brothers and we've made a commitment to make a strong showing in and out of state


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Lol I know bro, that was my utter attempt to trash talk. I had dinner tonight with some club brothers and we've made a commitment to make a strong showing in and out of state


 Big Ups....But you's guys are already doin it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Big Ups....But you's guys are already doin it


Nah, This was a horrible year for the Denver Chapter. Pretty much all of us were sitting on the sidelines all summer and we are itching to get back in the scene. I think that's why we're all really motivated to make next year a great year for us.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL....Topic move to da book of faces


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL....Topic move to da book of faces


Big time!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Big Fes and Colo ..... :wave: ... anybody know where I can find a clean Vespa?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up Big Fes and Colo ..... :wave: ... anybody know where I can find a clean Vespa?


Sup lol I already forgot whut a vespa was!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol it's a Hog for lil guys like me :happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Lol it's a Hog for lil guys like me :happysad:


Woooow so its plaquable!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Woooow so its plaquable!!!


 Nah but Vespa Club on the mind...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup wit it CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup foo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nada homeslice on the pizza tip, just got home from hangin with my SoCo bros. what you up to


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus got car back already got a fender time to put in work


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jus got car back already got a fender time to put in work


Nice!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que pajo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pues nada trabajando!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here ya go Fes .... http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/4125721233.html


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

What up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! And Roy got it on FB thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> What up CO


Must be raining skittles


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

This gonna become my personal page soon!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah buddy I got 518 posts LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports Please and thank you, it will take about 2000 votes to win


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chapo said:


> Yeah buddy I got 518 posts LOL


Damn chapo two days in a row... I might really finish my six this year if you keep this up!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Chapo said:


> Yeah buddy I got 518 posts LOL


lol 2 days in a row..lol when you going to post on the our chapter topic.....again that is...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!! What's new with every one!? Well the season is ova. Hope everyone has a plans to get some work done on there rides! Good seeing everyone in Vegas!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

right before...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

right after...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dope Dream-On pic!!!


----------



## BLVD_G (Sep 21, 2012)

So the word is Denver Bumper isn't doing chrome anymore, does anyone in the colorado area know who still does plating in colorado? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BLVD_G said:


> So the word is Denver Bumper isn't doing chrome anymore, does anyone in the colorado area know who still does plating in colorado? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


Quality Plating in Yuma CO does great work. Triple plating. 970 848 2065


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fes, nice to see Colorado doing its thing


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fes, nice to see Colorado doing its thing


Thanks brotha!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Quality Plating in Yuma CO does great work. Triple plating. 970 848 2065


 Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups Fes....Way to put Colo on the map


----------



## BLVD_G (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Ceez I'll check them out!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BLVD_G said:


> Thanks Ceez I'll check them out!


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Quality Plating in Yuma CO does great work. Triple plating. 970 848 2065


What's their turnaround time and price are they average or higher or???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What's their turnaround time and price are they average or higher or???


A little bit higher but really good quality, turn around right now is a couple of months.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Do they do dent repair on trim


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Do they do dent repair on trim


Not too sure....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Do they do dent repair on trim


 J &S polishing does here in springs


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Big Ups Fes....Way to put Colo on the map


Thanks jus doin my part wit the hopping homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOODmorning Fes and the rest of Colorado....Have a great day


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOODmorning Fes and the rest of Colorado....Have a great day


Yessur you too!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> J &S polishing does here in springs


What's their number


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What's their number


 719-477-9484


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats up CO damn ceez don't think I missed it looks like every one else did getting some engraving on the cadi:thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

nice pics fes


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Chapo said:


> Yeah buddy I got 518 posts LOL


 and this be 900


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO and Cesar!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Chris in Vegas hahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 843178
> 
> Chris in Vegas hahaha


LMAO!!! looked like you guys were having a blast out there!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! looked like you guys were having a blast out there!!!


Oh we were LOL!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pic of flavor Chris WOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 843178
> 
> Chris in Vegas hahaha


 Looking Good Chrisladen


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut^^^^^^^


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut^^^^^^^


 Gone


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, did you sell it! Congrats if you did! Is it staying local? Whatcha got now or workin to get?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, did you sell it! Congrats if you did! Is it staying local? Whatcha got now or workin to get?


 Yeah I sold it.Going to AZ.Thanks....and I am currently looking for a Vespa


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats bro


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah I sold it.Going to AZ.Thanks....and I am currently looking for a Vespa


what year i got a homie thats got one all Euro"d out he may want to sell it.....lmfao i dont even know what that is...a skooter right


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Let me be the first too say it...I AM NO LONGER A MAJESTIC...IT IS A MOVE THAT SEEMS TO WORK FOR ME AND THEM. I dont agree with there views but would anyone if you was asked to leave..i DO agree and understand how they feel i dont see bad blood from them and hope they dont see any from me...i hope all of you can refrane from making up storys or even asking for details...truth is i dont see them as friends or family just kats im cool with....if folks start rumers to start bad blood between us im BUSTING BOTH THEY ASS THE OLD CLUB MEMBER THAT SAID IT AND THE ONE TELLING THE WORLD....AND THATS THE MAIN REASON IM OUT...im asking for this community to show respect to Me and the Majestics Colorado....dont be a little teenage girl buy gossiping and spreading lies cus its just going to make you the BITCH testifying against me in court. I was a gangmember longer then i was a father a husband or a man the streets is all i really know....i respect everyone in this city for doing what it takes to get these cars done...so i say it again if i say something on here and you take offense to it let me know and if my intention is not to Offend you I WILL MAKE A PUBLIC APOLOGY.... FIN...A.K.A for those unsophisticated folks like myself that dont now what that means its THE END


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Oops


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Sup Fess....figured i try to help out with all the phone calls or ?'s from folks.....lmfao dont think it helped tho....lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Sup Fess....figured i try to help out with all the phone calls or ?'s from folks.....lmfao dont think it helped tho....lol


Lol I don't answer my phone and I'll forward the questions to you anyways!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Seen you hopping nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Phillipa!!! Where you there?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Big Ups on the way you handled it Big Jeff*


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Big Ups on the way you handled it Big Jeff*


man it just needed to be said...thanks buy the way....i can be civil...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol I don't answer my phone and I'll forward the questions to you anyways!!!


lol true you never do...folks can call u 5 times in a row no answer send 1 text 2mins later u get a response.....lol....yes forwarding the ?'s works for me...like that will happen more then once...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks Phillipa!!! Where you there?


naw but I keep tabs on you Colorado guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Phillipa what up wit dat Pinto with the Crazy Horse? She for sale still?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol true you never do...folks can call u 5 times in a row no answer send 1 text 2mins later u get a response.....lol....yes forwarding the ?'s works for me...like that will happen more then once...


Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bent ass cylinder!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dope ass pic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> naw but I keep tabs on you Colorado guys


that's good fam!!! how's everything wit you?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> that's good fam!!! how's everything wit you?


Great and nice picture


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> Great and nice picture


Good deal and thanks fam!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fes


Crazy shit about the pic is that the regular hop was still goin on when me and chipp'n D said fuck it and started hoppin outside the pit!!! The whole crowd shifted their attention to our hop!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4152300104.html
Does anyone know this guy?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4152300104.html
> Does anyone know this guy?


Some guy from Wicked Ways

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/248712-colorado-rides-past-present-100.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Crazy shit about the pic is that the regular hop was still goin on when me and chipp'n D said fuck it and started hoppin outside the pit!!! The whole crowd shifted their attention to our hop!!!


Was D pissed after it happened?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

He was talking shit like always but he a cool ass cat!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry bout your car Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Sorry bout your car Fes


It's all good!!! My hop game rep at an all time high!!! Lmao!!! Hood seein you guys out there too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> It's all good!!! My hop game rep at an all time high!!! Lmao!!! Hood seein you guys out there too!!!


*good


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> It's all good!!! My hop game rep at an all time high!!! Lmao!!! Hood seein you guys out there too!!!


gettin all "G'd up from da feet up" on us! :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> gettin all "G'd up from da feet up" on us! :uh:


LMAO!!! Im still on here everyday talk'n to myself!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hi Fes


Sup Larry where you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've just been working and lurking lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lurking??? Lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just in the shadows dog I'm dark lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You must be down in off-topic!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good fellaz


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> You must be down in off-topic!!!


Ya for the most part


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya for the most part


Lol good shit down there!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to figure how to embedded a video but when I hit play no volume is it working for anybody else


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Worked for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My new phone sux lol


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:What up everyone


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just in the shadows dog I'm dark lol


In deed! Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah it works for me the video...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

lacwood said:


> :inout:What up everyone


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good Halloween! hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lacwood said:


> :inout:What up everyone


Sup Josh!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hope everyone had a good Halloween! hno:


It was cold!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry about all the pics but Dream-On hooked this poster up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.photoslayerphotography.com/search#q=majestics


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://www.photoslayerphotography.com/search#q=majestics


Nice pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> http://www.photoslayerphotography.com/search#q=majestics


Dope pics from the show & shine!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! Im still on here everyday talk'n to myself!!!


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Lol


Lmao sup Anson!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao sup Anson!!!


Que pajo papo! What you up to this weekend ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo papo! What you up to this weekend ?


Not sure why whut up!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Not sure why whut up!!!


Nada, just making conversation so you dont have to talk to yourself on here


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4152300104.html
> Does anyone know this guy?


That my homie James he's a cool ass dude that cars bad ass too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nada, just making conversation so you dont have to talk to yourself on here


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> That my homie James he's a cool ass dude that cars bad ass too


I like that car!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

That was a cool link


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I like that car!!!


A little over priced. Used to be real nice when Rudy from Groupe had it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> A little over priced. Used to be real nice when Rudy from Groupe had it


Yeah they want too much!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao sup Anson!!!


chillin homie. took the ride out for a quick beer run/cruise today and hit the front a little too hard in the middle of a turn in a 5 point intersection and went a little sideways...kinda got a little hno: but i had my locs on so no one could tell...:nicoderm:... Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> chillin homie. took the ride out for a quick beer run/cruise today and hit the front a little too hard in the middle of a turn in a 5 point intersection and went a little sideways...kinda got a little hno: but i had my locs on so no one could tell...:nicoderm:... Lol


Nice! Im guessing that dump I sent out worked?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> chillin homie. took the ride out for a quick beer run/cruise today and hit the front a little too hard in the middle of a turn in a 5 point intersection and went a little sideways...kinda got a little hno: but i had my locs on so no one could tell...:nicoderm:... Lol


LMAO atleast you dippin'!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


sup bro and the big co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

elonzo said:


> sup bro and the big co


Sup brotha!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Nice! Im guessing that dump I sent out worked?


yessir! gotta replace the check still but its workin.



fesboogie said:


> LMAO atleast you dippin'!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> yessir! gotta replace the check still but its workin.
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:


Oh that's a nice car


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Oh that's a nice car


I hear you are currently carless...I got a clean LS that wants to go back to CO... :naughty:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Raiders gettin spanked!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> I hear you are currently carless...I got a clean LS that wants to go back to CO... :naughty:


 LOL yeah if I was Marty from Back to the future I would



Anson72 said:


> Raiders gettin spanked!


 And???? LOL....It's the norm nowdays just like the Donkays choking in the playoffs


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL yeah if I was Marty from Back to the future I would
> 
> And???? LOL....It's the norm nowdays just like the Donkays choking in the playoffs


Lol i cant argue with that. The regular season aint chit, broncos gotta get it done in the playoffs...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

And with John fox being gone who knows wut the hell is gonna happen!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> yessir! gotta replace the check still but its workin.
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:


Nice. You gonna use that one inch check?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


West up Ceez that caddie coming out clean


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup Papo!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up everybody


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up everybody


Sup rich!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> West up Ceez that caddie coming out clean


What's good bro. Still adding little details here n there, but she should. Be back out next summer


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Papo!!!


Que pajo. How was the party this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo. How was the party this weekend?


Lots of shots, crown and cokes and a gang of blue & golds!!! Wouldn't have it any other way... Had to be driven home!!! Lmao!!! It was crackin' to say the least!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lots of shots, crown and cokes and a gang of blue & golds!!! Wouldn't have it any other way... Had to be driven home!!! Lmao!!! It was crackin' to say the least!!!


Nice !! Lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up everybody


oh shit its rich where u been bro...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> What's good bro. Still adding little details here n there, but she should. Be back out next summer


well ill be waiting with bells on then...guess where the bells will be...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice !! Lol


Should've called in and came threw!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well ill be waiting with bells on then...guess where the bells will be...lol


YES! Don't threaten me with a good time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Should've called in and came threw!!!


Wish I could of, I was already short staffed that night or else I would of.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> YES! Don't threaten me with a good time


lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Wish I could of, I was already short staffed that night or else I would of.


Right!!! It's been a minute!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Right!!! It's been a minute!!!


Yes it has, once my kids sports are over I should have more time to myself


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> oh shit its rich where u been bro...lol


Just raising kids not much else to do


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup rich!!!


Whats up man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Just raising kids not much else to do


Could be makin' more... Jus say'n...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats up man


Same ol'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yes it has, once my kids sports are over I should have more time to myself


Cool!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Could be makin' more... Jus say'n...


Lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

mmmmm making kids!!! Holla!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Trying not making no more kids for me


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: GOOD Morning Colo


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: GOOD Morning Colo


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Good Evening Colorado!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like your wearing a maroon robe with house slippers like Hugh heffner


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

:yes::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol right!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats going on fellaz


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Nice. You gonna use that one inch check?


Tryin to. Gotta figure it out with the hardline.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Tryin to. Gotta figure it out with the hardline.


Make a measurement of the new hardline that you need...I just picked up 40 ft worth of 3/8s Stainless 035 hard line for the Caddy, I am sure I will have a little left over if you need some for your return line.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Chillin Ceez what up!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Chillin Ceez what up!!


Burning that midnight oil my friend...hows everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Make a measurement of the new hardline that you need...I just picked up 40 ft worth of 3/8s Stainless 035 hard line for the Caddy, I am sure I will have a little left over if you need some for your return line.


Will do. Just need some time to mess with it...hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=fRLRO-4wfXE


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Will do. Just need some time to mess with it...hopefully by this weekend.


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Que pajo papo!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez Fes Richie what's good?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up with the BBQ this weekend?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Burning that midnight oil my friend...hows everything in your neck of the woods?


Pretty good, just working life away LOL!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez Fes Richie what's good?


Sup Javier!!! How's everything in your neck of the woods???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Pretty good, just working life away LOL!



I feel ya there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Yo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yo


Heading to the meeting up there!!! You got the address??? Lmao!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

Up for sale 1961 rag if interested hit me up no trades


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How much glen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X2 How much?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Heading to the meeting up there!!! You got the address??? Lmao!!!


Good meeting today fellas! Gonna be a great year next summer !


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Good meeting today fellas! Gonna be a great year next summer !


Whats good ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> Whats good ceez


Working brother....you know me.....what you up to?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good meeting today fellas! Gonna be a great year next summer !


Lmao yes it was!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao yes it was!!!


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Morning colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenas dias


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow it dead here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Walking Dead


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that why


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope not...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I ate Tiff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! Hope you got hacked!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Hope you got hacked!!!


Nope ...true story


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Aint jew missing a word?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jeep sold today.......


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nope ...true story


Lol and I need to chop it up wit you!!! Maybe tomorrow when you not busy hmu


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy
What's good you buyin another Impala or what? Anyone know the story on that vert 61 from P town?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ceez thanks for coming to a great party with yous and Unified CC.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol and I need to chop it up wit you!!! Maybe tomorrow when you not busy hmu


I'm free all day brother, just give me a call whenever you have some time


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Ceez thanks for coming to a great party with yous and Unified CC.


Always a pleasure hanging out with you fam, Thank you for your services and happy Veterans Day!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I'm free all day brother, just give me a call whenever you have some time


Cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to hear Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Deal fell through on the Deuce...I'll be selling a rag soon though


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Fuckin baller


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Fuckin baller


 LOL yeah right .I'm trying to catch up to yous


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rag what rag? 3039468256 text me pics of it.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Que Paso loco!!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up co


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Richie what's good man!? Any luck in your sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Rag what rag? 3039468256 text me pics of it.


 I'll let you know when I own it  ....Nothing big


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Richie what's good man!? Any luck in your sale?


No luck got a trade offer I am leaning towards we will see


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> No luck got a trade offer I am leaning towards we will see


Do it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's the trade offer?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> No luck got a trade offer I am leaning towards we will see


remeber to trade UP and not DOWN...


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Do it


I had a chat with last night...hopefully it helped


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> I had a chat with last night...hopefully it helped


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

CCE Competition Hydraulic set up for sale.Hoses Hardlined,4 Accumulators,2 Battery racks that hold 3 batteries each,Chrome Cylinders,Wiring and switches,coils,donuts,and cups.....Everything you need (Except batteries) . $850 OBO
Or $700 without accumulators.Might be willing to part out if pumps go first


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Sale Pending*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO.....Fes...Im working on that thing for ya....should have it done next week if thats cool.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh8d5TPD2lU&feature=player_detailpage probably old but Cold Hard Cash @ 37 sec I thought it was coo...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Have a good weekend CO.....Fes...Im working on that thing for ya....should have it done next week if thats cool.


thanks papo take your time!!! No crazy rush at all!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh8d5TPD2lU&feature=player_detailpage probably old but Cold Hard Cash @ 37 sec I thought it was coo...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Ceez the wife said she comin for you bro....lol she loves your car dogg...and yes she keepin the rims on it too...j/k


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> View attachment 895562
> View attachment 895570
> View attachment 895578
> 
> Ceez the wife said she comin for you bro....lol she loves your car dogg...and yes she keepin the rims on it too...j/k


Hell yea, I love the motivation. Let me know if you guys need any help. I may have some chrome uppers for ya


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Hell yea, I love the motivation. Let me know if you guys need any help. I may have some chrome uppers for ya


lol without motivation we would all be doing this for the LOVE OF THE SPORT...lmfao..i just may hit you up on those uppers...cuz the frame is bare and and being welded...should of took pics of her breaking down the rear suspension...trying hard to not BREAK A NAIL..SHE GOING TO PAY MORE FOR THE MANICURES THEN THE CHROME BEFORE SHE DONE..LFMAO...and she can weld too not a pro but it does bond tho


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


sup fess West Up with you young sir...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> sup fess West Up with you young sir...lol


Workin like a slave!!! Lac coming along!!! Big ups!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Workin like a slave!!! Lac coming along!!! Big ups!!!


Thanks dogg..she going nuts buying shit for her car...i think she won the lotto and trying to get rid of the evidence asap or she ben doing home invasions...lmfao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks dogg..she going nuts buying shit for her car...i think she won the lotto and trying to get rid of the evidence asap or she ben doing home invasions...lmfao


Lmao that's the business!!! Can't wait to see the progress!!! You already know 25/8 stay on the grind!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Thanks dogg..she going nuts buying shit for her car...i think she won the lotto and trying to get rid of the evidence asap or she ben doing home invasions...lmfao


Nice cant wait to see it finished


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao that's the business!!! Can't wait to see the progress!!! You already know 25/8 stay on the grind!!!


shit ya TMC still running laps.....she forgot its all money in NO MONEY OUT THO...LOL


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Nice cant wait to see it finished


shit as much as you come up here you may get to see it in every stage...lol ill have some more ?s for you this weekend ..buy the way THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HELP...she wants the old school pump set up that Black Magic has....so i think she trying to give you $ too...at this rate i may have to stop fucking her so i can get some $ too.....LMFAO LIKE THAT WILL HAPPEN!!!!! THE FUCKING THING THAT IS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> shit ya TMC still running laps.....she forgot its all money in NO MONEY OUT THO...LOL


Lol right "ALL $$$ IN NO $$$ OUT!!!"


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> shit as much as you come up here you may get to see it in every stage...lol ill have some more ?s for you this weekend ..buy the way THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HELP...she wants the old school pump set up that Black Magic has....so i think she trying to give you $ too...at this rate i may have to stop fucking her so i can get some $ too.....LMFAO LIKE THAT WILL HAPPEN!!!!! THE FUCKING THING THAT IS


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol without motivation we would all be doing this for the LOVE OF THE SPORT...lmfao..i just may hit you up on those uppers...cuz the frame is bare and and being welded...should of took pics of her breaking down the rear suspension...trying hard to not BREAK A NAIL..SHE GOING TO PAY MORE FOR THE MANICURES THEN THE CHROME BEFORE SHE DONE..LFMAO...and she can weld too not a pro but it does bond tho


:h5:


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

whats up co


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> CCE Competition Hydraulic set up for sale.Hoses Hardlined,4 Accumulators,2 Battery racks that hold 3 batteries each,Chrome Cylinders,Wiring and switches,coils,donuts,and cups.....Everything you need (Except batteries) . $850 OBO
> Or $700 without accumulators.Might be willing to part out if pumps go first
> View attachment 893546
> View attachment 893562
> ...


 Parting out....Accumulators sale pending


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Parting out....Accumulators sale pending


U still have pumps


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

65 IMPALA SS said:


> U still have pumps


Sale Pending on entire set up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good People?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Almost the weekend.....looking forward to getting away


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Offering this up to my Colorado peeps first 1961 Impala Convertible.53K Original documented miles.Miles "actual" on title also.Numbers matching everything.Fresh 1 yr old paint.New Interior,Top,trim,and exterior trim all the way around from cars1.No rust.Rebuilt matching number 283 with mild cam.rebuilt Tranny.New glass,balljoints,bushings,fuel,and vacuum line, tank.....too much to list...Fresh car 42.5 OBO *
> View attachment 907785
> View attachment 907793
> View attachment 907801
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy who's 61 is that?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy who's 61 is that?


Mine


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy, where did you find that at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy, where did you find that at?


There are some benefits to browsing Impalas all day.:naughty:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy who's 61 is that?


Buy it bro


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> *Offering this up to my Colorado peeps first 1961 Impala Convertible.53K Original documented miles.Miles "actual" on title also.Numbers matching everything.Fresh 1 yr old paint.New Interior,Top,trim,and exterior trim all the way around from cars1.No rust.Rebuilt matching number 283 with mild cam.rebuilt Tranny.New glass,balljoints,bushings,fuel,and vacuum line, tank.....too much to list...Fresh car 42.5 OBO *
> View attachment 907785
> View attachment 907793
> View attachment 907801
> ...


nice but you better send that shit to Barret Jackson...cuz if i could buy it im just going to fuck it up cutting the shit out of it...numbers matching is sick go get payed and ship that bitch to an Auction...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> nice but you better send that shit to Barret Jackson...cuz if i could buy it im just going to fuck it up cutting the shit out of it...numbers matching is sick go get payed and ship that bitch to an Auction...


 You know Jeff.That has crossed my mind more than once.Maybe not to Barrett Jackson but Mecum would be cool.You definitely don't see to many Low Mile verts in this shape out there anymore.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> You know Jeff.That has crossed my mind more than once.Maybe not to Barrett Jackson but Mecum would be cool.You definitely don't see to many Low Mile verts in this shape out there anymore.


man thats to nice to let someone LIKE ME cut it up and start fucking it up...they aint in hot demand much anymore but you could get more money for it from an auction..if you got the documents to prove OG AND THAT THE MILES ARE CORRECT...they have gone for $75 gs plus in the last couple years..put a reserve on it and try an auction once or twice.....make sure its clean underneath and you can get top $


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man thats to nice to let someone LIKE ME cut it up and start fucking it up...they aint in hot demand much anymore but you could get more money for it from an auction..if you got the documents to prove OG AND THAT THE MILES ARE CORRECT...they have gone for $75 gs plus in the last couple years..put a reserve on it and try an auction once or twice.....make sure its clean underneath and you can get top $


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> CCE Competition Hydraulic set up for sale.Hoses Hardlined,4 Accumulators,2 Battery racks that hold 3 batteries each,Chrome Cylinders,Wiring and switches,coils,donuts,and cups.....Everything you need (Except batteries) . $850 OBO
> Or $700 without accumulators.Might be willing to part out if pumps go first
> View attachment 893546
> View attachment 893562
> ...


 *SOLD*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww shit I thought you sold the Ace already lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Aww shit I thought you sold the Ace already lol!


loll...Nah it takes a chitload of paperwork.Should get it in like 2 weeks max


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well... Congrats on the new ride Roy!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Well... Congrats on the new ride Roy!!


Thanks


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Whats up Co ? Is any one into english bull terrier ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

If I dont get a chance to say it later, just want to wish all of you a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving! 

I am thankful and love all you phukers!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> If I dont get a chance to say it later, just want to wish all of you a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving!
> 
> I am thankful and love all you phukers!


thanks and happy Thanksgiving to you also and to the rest of CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Happy thanksgiving!!! Be safe!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Colorado


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ceez!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Day of the Birth Big Ceez


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

imam just leave this here...................... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lincoln-Tow...a87ef55a2&item=251388712354&pt=US_Cars_Trucks :inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup Roy!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Roy!!!


 Not much bro just trying to enjoy these last few days of my vacation...You?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you fellas , had a great birthday!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad you did ceez happy late one bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

LFTED84* 
TheREGAL_B supprised your still on bro being that you have to be at work in a few hours


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Glad you did ceez happy late one bro


Thank you brother


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LFTED84 said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> LFTED84*
> TheREGAL_B supprised your still on bro being that you have to be at work in a few hours


I have it on my phone and it never logs me off LOL


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I have it on my phone and it never logs me off LOL


cool. that's how I am with my laptop. I'm always online unless I clean it out then I just log back on when I'm done


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up colorado


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Ricky!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a GOOD day Colorado.Make sure to leave them faucets dripping and hoses outside off the spigot.It's going to get cold quick and sucks to come home to a house full of water.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have a GOOD day Colorado.Make sure to leave them faucets dripping and hoses outside off the spigot.It's going to get cold quick and sucks to come home to a house full of water.


man what you talking about...i thought you could dance under water and not get wet.....lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man what you talking about...i thought you could dance under water and not get wet.....lol


 I aint that skinny anymore :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have a GOOD day Colorado.Make sure to leave them faucets dripping and hoses outside off the spigot.It's going to get cold quick and sucks to come home to a house full of water.


Colorado winters are the worst, your nuts freeze


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Cold enough Co?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Cold ass Colorado!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

You guys stop whining, it's Speedo weather!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> You guys stop whining, it's Speedo weather!


now thats what im talking about Ceez....this the time of year when you can see the *very rare very bare black polar bear*....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> now thats what im talking about Ceez....this the time of year when you can see the *very rare very bare black polar bear*....


Lol


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

*IT'S GOING DOWN IN AZ..PAYPAL ADDRESS IS OUT..OPEN TO ALL*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Ricky!?


Im good javier how are u bro?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am great man pm me your number Ricky. Okay all I have a question, I am a Impala fan through and through any year and I can appreciate. I grew up rollin G bodies on Nevada Ave in the Springs. What I don't understand is why everyone I know wants a 55, 56, or 57 Bel Air's? in my opinion they are more of a hot rod kind of ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've wanted a 57 since I was 16 I got one and am happy I don't care if there popular or who else wants one or what anybody drives for that matter I'm full filling my dream for me and no one else the end.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's cool just wondering.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Everybody looks at them as a status symbol like a 58 impala but really all old cars are the same its just different styling that's all


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> I am great man pm me your number Ricky. Okay all I have a question, I am a Impala fan through and through any year and I can appreciate. I grew up rollin G bodies on Nevada Ave in the Springs. What I don't understand is why everyone I know wants a 55, 56, or 57 Bel Air's? in my opinion they are more of a hot rod kind of ride.


man its my 2 peice and a bisket..but folks no matter the age seem to live buy that fraze "keeping up with the Johns is". not to offed anyone but i think G bodys and the 64 and 61 impalas look dumb ass hell. look how everyone wants a LS Motor in there cars now shit i wanted to do the same with my 63...cuz i put one in a customers car like 5 years ago and i helped build 3 rock crawlers at an old shop with those in them too like 6 or 7 years ago..shit the biggest throttle body you could get was a 92mm and at the time that shit was huge...what im saying is DO WHAT YOU LIKE NOT WHAT IS COOL...OR START BEING THAT 35 YEAR OLD MAN WEARING SKINNY JEANS LIKE HIS DAUGHTER.I listen to what i want wear what i want and say what i want..you may not have many friends but fuck it...how may of them do you share Thanx giving and X mas dinner with any damn way...leaders set a path so others can follow....if you follow the path of others all you get to see is the ASS IN FRONT OF YOU...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Good point there Jeff


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just want to give a big shout out to my club brother Chuck Money for making it in the latest issue of LRM. Well deserved and long over due!
Another Colorado car reppin right! 
Of course, a big congrats to my wifey Tiffanie as well for the feature


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Roy Chevy king 702 stepped all over your dick in your 61 topic


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Just want to give a big shout out to my club brother Chuck Money for making it in the latest issue of LRM. Well deserved and long over due!
> Another Colorado car reppin right!
> Of course, a big congrats to my wifey Tiffanie as well for the feature


 Big Ups to Tiff and Big chuck Monie....Way overdue.



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damn Roy Chevy king 702 stepped all over your dick in your 61 topic


 Yeah he did bro.I thought about just saying some chit and interweb bangin but figured I wouldn't give him more publicity.I locked it.imma put up a new one after I get the ride detailed and put the wide Coker Bias Plys and skirts on it.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hows the roads toward castle rock?anyone know


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Hows the roads toward castle rock?anyone know


 I'll be headed up there for a meeting in Monument @ 1 bro.I'll let you know if you haven't made it up there by then.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yeah he did bro.I thought about just saying some chit and interweb bangin but figured I wouldn't give him more publicity.I locked it.imma put up a new one after I get the ride detailed and put the wide Coker Bias Plys and skirts on it.


 Or get it erased :yes:



impala63 said:


> Thanks roy


 No prob bro,I'll try to remember with my old ass


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Roads r fine JR


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, Colorado it is cold as hell today! I want to move to Hawaii! lol!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to see my club brother Chuck Money, and Tiff IN LRM Today! Congrats Big Henni Loc Chuckie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good to see my club brother Chuck Money, and Tiff IN LRM Today! Congrats Big Henni Loc Chuckie!


:wave:


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking for a split bench seat 61 or 62


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: What up Big Monies Fessor


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: What up Big Monies Fessor


You must be thinkin of the other Fesor lmao!!! Jus freezing my ass off!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You must be thinkin of the other Fesor lmao!!! Jus freezing my ass off!!!


My bad too manies S's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My bad too manies S's


LMAO!!! too many $$$'s


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We got more time than $$$!!! LMAO!!! Majestics it don't stop!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting that backyard boogie on myself fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm getting that backyard boogie on myself fes


Nice!!! whut you doin'??? gonna paint it???


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

That Fawker looks so solid(No Johnnies)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Nice!!! whut you doin'??? gonna paint it???


Ya a local shop is gonna paint it I'm gonna rewire it and add a tad of new chrome and a few other things


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya a local shop is gonna paint it I'm gonna rewire it and add a tad of new chrome and a few other things


cool can't wait to see it done!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me either lol


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm getting that backyard boogie on myself fes


Bump for a facelift


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya a local shop is gonna paint it I'm gonna rewire it and add a tad of new chrome and a few other things


Nice !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't wait to get another car.This waiting BS has got me depressed.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

just checking in to say whats up:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn is that u Chris?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah just came in to see if I seen Brian to see if he got home alright last night because the cops were all over when they shut down the bar because of the fight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya Brian was telling me and u know what I drove by there 2 weeks ago and the same people were outside fighting there stupid


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah I was telling Michelle that why they go out that's what there out for just to look for trouble and fight with people and that's why I don't care to go out here and would rather go out of town to go to bars if I want to drink at one


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah we ended up going to the other bar for a little while and then went home too many pipe liners 'round here...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

what bar did you go to because we went to "the rail yard" and I don't remember seeing you there but we did see Freddy there if you remember him he used to work with us but was let go for passing out at work to much. he was all fucked up falling asleep at the bar and ended up needing help out of the bar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats up co hows everybody liking this weather


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>





MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm getting that backyard boogie on myself fes


HOLLY SHIT....SHE NAKED ASS HELL....NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> We got more time than $$$!!! LMAO!!! Majestics it don't stop!!!


MAN YOU BETTER GET A KEROSENE HEATER DOGG...YALL GOING TO GET HYPOTHERMIA


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

I DIDNT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE NOT SHOWING PICS...LMFAO
The wife real can torch and weld...lol and yes that day she broke a nail for reals...LMFAO
SHE COMING FOR YOU CEEZ


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Good point there Jeff


why thank you......dont know your name tho sorry about that geting names and faces to these profile names is takin me a long time...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Just want to give a big shout out to my club brother Chuck Money for making it in the latest issue of LRM. Well deserved and long over due!
> Another Colorado car reppin right!
> Of course, a big congrats to my wifey Tiffanie as well for the feature


congrats to your homie and the wife.......


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i think im all caught up now,,,,,LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You can see why I'm painting it cuz its faded but also not red enough


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> MAN YOU BETTER GET A KEROSENE HEATER DOGG...YALL GOING TO GET HYPOTHERMIA


LMAO!!! I KNOW!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! I KNOW!!!


I'm rocking a heater I wouldn't be out there without it lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You can see why I'm painting it cuz its faded but also not red enough


make it Damu red...know lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

What it do Co


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> View attachment 943977
> View attachment 943985
> 
> I DIDNT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE NOT SHOWING PICS...LMFAO
> ...


Lookin good !!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> View attachment 943977
> View attachment 943985
> 
> I DIDNT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE NOT SHOWING PICS...LMFAO
> ...


Nice work, love the motivation brother.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> congrats to your homie and the wife.......


Thank you brother


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Thank you brother


so whats going on in the colorado car show site??????? aint been no new nothin....whats up with COLORADO they can only show love to folks on fackbook and no where else i guess :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me and regal B getting down for MOST HATED


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> so whats going on in the colorado car show site??????? aint been no new nothin....whats up with COLORADO they can only show love to folks on fackbook and no where else i guess :banghead:


Nothing really bro, I put it out there to some cats on facebook but no one has signed up. I only built the site because a lot of cats up here were complaining that there was no Calendar where EVERYONE had access to. Not a big deal to me though, if people want to take advantage of it, cool. If not....not a big deal.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Me and regal B getting down for MOST HATED


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Get down Larry looks good man! You going to be ready for the summer? You going OG color or brighter red?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

City Wide Xmas party @ Bean Bandit tomorrow @ 12ish! Who's coming?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Get down Larry looks good man! You going to be ready for the summer? You going OG color or brighter red?


Oh ya it will only take 3 weeks to paint and I'm going with a brighter red the color on it is too orange


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Lookin good Larry no ****!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx fes it took many beers and 2am to get dun lol


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx fes it took many beers and 2am to get dun lol


Those are the best times tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

47bomb said:


> Those are the best times tho


I had a blast don't know about Brian though lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin good guys colorado still pushin...hopefully I can start posting some pics after the holidays....lookin for a cheap shop/big storage if anyone has any leads


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

anybody have any leads on some fender skirts and a visor for a 1948 fleetline thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx fes it took many beers and 2am to get dun lol


Daaaaammmn 2am!!! Thuts whuts up!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was out there since 10am lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a blast bro I'm glad we got that knocked out for you just need a little clean up and it's ready thanks for letting me help!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I had a blast bro I'm glad we got that knocked out for you just need a little clean up and it's ready thanks for letting me help!!!


Thanx for helping and bringing over all that beer


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?! Im missing being there...Utah sucks...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lookin good guys colorado still pushin...hopefully I can start posting some pics after the holidays....lookin for a cheap shop/big storage if anyone has any leads


whats your idea of cheap dogg?????and big storage????? i ll keep an eye out but its easier th know what price and size..cua iv see some folks that have space but they want to go buy the Construction standards no noise before 7am and after 8pm...


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> whats your idea of cheap dogg?????and big storage????? i ll keep an eye out but its easier th know what price and size..cua iv see some folks that have space but they want to go buy the Construction standards no noise before 7am and after 8pm...


That would suck for me I get off work at 11 at night sometimes and can't sleep I be in that bitch like a crack head with the music loud as fuck hahah


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

LOS_RUTHLESS said:


> That would suck for me I get off work at 11 at night sometimes and can't sleep I be in that bitch like a crack head with the music loud as fuck hahah


lol im the same at my house and my shop...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up CO!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up CO!!


Whats up Brian?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn it got quit in here didnt it....lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up JR!! You off this week?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Try 2 weeks lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Ooooh I like that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

Any ideas or tips onwhat compound to use buff scratches out of glass??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bburton719 said:


> Any ideas or tips onwhat compound to use buff scratches out of glass??


man hit up speedway motors or eastwood...i used some shit they sale for glass and it works great...its not like cleaning plastic head lights.. its more like buffing a car...its about the compound...works good not real cheap but it works great...one tub will do like 2 60's style windshields...i used one tub to do 4 side windows and 2 vent windows on a 63 falcon a couple years back..last thing best to have glass out and laying flat


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 nice larry nice...but where do you find those off red colors dogg...i would have keep the pipes red tho that shit is killer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its off red in the pics but not in person its candy Apple red a ford color


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


still got to say it dogg...i never thought you would get it that bare...and go RED AS RED CAN BE...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its off red in the pics but not in person its candy Apple red a ford color


so its the same color in your build thread then....or did you change it...im a little lost


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus dROppin in to make sure y'all know I'm close by as always


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> so its the same color in your build thread then....or did you change it...im a little lost


Yes


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wassup my CO ridaz....? have happy holidays...been n the cave builden my shit...!..


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Colorado


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

CCCCCEEEEZZZZZ!!!!!! Whats good?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Looks good Larry almost ready!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> CCCCCEEEEZZZZZ!!!!!! Whats good?


You ready to drink today.....and then roller skate


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 968042
> View attachment 968050
> View attachment 968058
> View attachment 968066
> ...


damn dogg that shit is looking good..wish i could start on my 63 so im just going to live thru your build till i can start....lmfao so start a build thread..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

SWIPH said:


> Jus dROppin in to make sure y'all know I'm close by as always


man like anyone cares about your ass...can you just go away already.....LMFAO JUST KIDING HOW YOU BEEN DOGG..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Xquizite Christmas party was bananas!!! Them fools did it up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Happy holidays there Fess....


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL IN THE COLORADO HAVE FUN.... AND REMEMBER TO DRIVE FAST AND TAKE CHANCES *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Happy holidays there Fess....


thanks Merry Christmas to you guys too!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope you all have a great Christmas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Hope you all have a great Christmas


right black at u Ceez


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have a great Christmas everyone.


Same to u bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Have a great Christmas everyone.


Like that??? U mean no pic of money or a plaque or patron with a fancy border and twinkling saying damnnnn jk bro MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Like that??? U mean no pic of money or a plaque or patron with a fancy border and twinkling saying damnnnn jk bro MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone


Lmao Larry you wild'n!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They set em up and I knock em down lol jk


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They set em up and I knock em down lol jk


Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Havocg12 said:


> View attachment 968042
> View attachment 968050
> View attachment 968058
> View attachment 968066
> ...


Nice homie!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

See its red that other lighting was bad


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> See its red that other lighting was bad


Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all my Lay It Low family!!! have a good day!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm selling a t mobile note 2 if anyone is interested I'm asking 375


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Is this site just really slow lately or just my connections?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Is this site just really slow lately or just my connections?


Its been laggin more then usual


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Uber dead around here...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man like anyone cares about your ass...can you just go away already.....LMFAO JUST KIDING HOW YOU BEEN DOGG..


You are right- cause I didn't get no love on that post- lmao. 
I'm good though- jus tryin to make things happen so I can be in the mix this summer and not jus watchin ..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SWIPH said:


> You are right- cause I didn't get no love on that post- lmao.
> I'm good though- jus tryin to make things happen so I can be in the mix this summer and not jus watchin ..


Sup knee grow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

been a wile but daddys in the hizouse !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Was Up CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> See its red that other lighting was bad


yes sir that is RED...lol looking good dogg


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

SWIPH said:


> You are right- cause I didn't get no love on that post- lmao.
> I'm good though- jus tryin to make things happen so I can be in the mix this summer and not jus watchin ..


glad to here that...my have a car or 2 coming out my camp too...one will be late summer..fingers crossed tho:x::x:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

ANYONE GOT SNYTHING GOING ON FOR NEW YEARS...OR NOW OF SOMETHING OTHER THEN TEJON STREET


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

raiders fans...:ugh: :rofl:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> raiders fans...:ugh: :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 986545


I saw that too. Theyre some real scholars in Oakland lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

That's just like the Truck that won Low Rider of the year!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy new years everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO happy NEW years!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Happy new year


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Feliz Ano Nuevo !


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

i still got the bubble top and alot of extra parts for sale. i started to do the work but dont have time. $3500 takes it all. extra doors. extra fenders. extra hoods. extra trunks. floor pan. trunk pan. extra Canadian frame with posi rear end. extra grill. extra inner fenders. and more.. car has title. i have buyers for some of the parts already also.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone in co still do chrome plating?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Does anyone in co still do chrome plating?


 Quality Chrome 970 848 2065 In Yuma Colorado.Heard their work is really Good and reasonable ...Triple plated.Homie got a 64 rack chromed for $1200


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Thanks roy


 No prob Big JR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Quality Chrome 970 848 2065 In Yuma Colorado.Heard their work is really Good and reasonable ...Triple plated.Homie got a 64 rack chromed for $1200


Did they take it apart and put it back together?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Did they take it apart and put it back together?


 I can ask,I don't think so though....Oh and like 3-4 week turn around


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I can ask,I don't think so though....Oh and like 3-4 week turn around


Just cost of chrome 1200 isn't bad I paid 1100 for just chrome so there close just saying so others know how close that place is to others


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just cost of chrome 1200 isn't bad I paid 1100 for just chrome so there close just saying so others know how close that place is to others


Chrome rack ?!


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Quality Chrome 970 848 2065 In Yuma Colorado.Heard their work is really Good and reasonable ...Triple plated.Homie got a 64 rack chromed for $1200


They can do pot metal as well did a 60 dash my dad had


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Chrome rack ?!


Hahahaha I like that!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TOPTHIS said:


> i still got the bubble top and alot of extra parts for sale. i started to do the work but dont have time. $3500 takes it all. extra doors. extra fenders. extra hoods. extra trunks. floor pan. trunk pan. extra Canadian frame with posi rear end. extra grill. extra inner fenders. and more.. car has title. i have buyers for some of the parts already also.


where can i see pics?


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

curiousdos said:


> where can i see pics?


7199801193.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Chrome rack ?!


i love boobies & chrome..boobies and chrome boobies & chrome


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

jus a cool video... not shit talk'n MIA go hard though!!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

If anyone would like some Airbrush or a trunk Mural 
Hit me up .
You can check out my website for more pictures.
My prices are about $300 starting on a trunk with out the clear coat

Jerry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Bedrockcc said:


> If anyone would like some Airbrush or a trunk Mural
> Hit me up .
> You can check out my website for more pictures.
> My prices are about $300 starting on a trunk with out the clear coat
> ...


Link to the website.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> jus a cool video... not shit talk'n MIA go hard though!!!


LOL


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL


yu know they be goin at each other on facebook hard lol!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

*you sup CO!!!


----------



## Dueces (Jan 9, 2014)

I like to drive my ranfla to the top of pikes peak


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yu know they be goin at each other on facebook hard lol!!!!


That foo from GT should not have even lined up with him.I should fine his ass for that


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Link to the website.....


http://home.comcast.net/~jerryleyba285/site/

Or just google. jerry Leyba murals


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bedrockcc said:


> If anyone would like some Airbrush or a trunk Mural
> Hit me up .
> You can check out my website for more pictures.
> My prices are about $300 starting on a trunk with out the clear coat
> ...


I sent you a message on your website bro.....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big shout out to all of Colorado ...from


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That foo from GT should not have even lined up with him.I should fine his ass for that


Lol sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Big shout out to all of Colorado ...from


roy that could be taken the wrong way....lol Fess put up the next video lets get some enternament from these video posts...next month i got to start talking shit cuz the cold age is running out and the heat is coming.....hint hint Big Ceez she coming at you dogg....lmfao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> roy that could be taken the wrong way....lol Fess put up the next video lets get some enternament from these video posts...next month i got to start talking shit cuz the cold age is running out and the heat is coming.....hint hint Big Ceez she coming at you dogg....lmfao


Im excited for it my brother! I know CO is gonna blow up in 2014


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Big shout out to all of Colorado ...from


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> roy that could be taken the wrong way....lol Fess put up the next video lets get some enternament from these video posts...next month i got to start talking shit cuz the cold age is running out and the heat is coming.....hint hint Big Ceez she coming at you dogg....lmfao


million vids on facebook from all the hops coast to coast!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...but I'll post more!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it dew COlowRADO!!!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> million vids on facebook from all the hops coast to coast!!!





fesboogie said:


> ...but I'll post more!!!


dogg you know i wont get anyone to accept a friend request from me on fack book....and even if they do they just going to defriend me later cuz i hurt they feelings....lol cuz you know ill bust some egos when folks start talking the hop shit....im still the cheerleader that retires folks...to start the shit talking a little didnt some folks say they would have there hoppers out the FIRST SHOW of the Colorado season...ill drop those names and clubs next month or so....lmfao atleast this year folks can not call you and tell you to tell me to SHUT THE FUCK THEY GOING TO HAVE TO TELL ME....lmfao Motivation is Key...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bigcadi said:


> What it dew COlowRADO!!!!!


god damn where you been hibernating..shit you cant do the summer and winter thats called being comatose not hibernating....lol glad to see you back in the cyber world


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Im excited for it my brother! I know CO is gonna blow up in 2014


wish her car would be 50% as nice as yours but she starting from the bottom so we trying to get the thing polished but dont think there will be many doors hoods or trunks opening at the shows this season.......as for Co coming out im going to keep folks to they words no more kissing ass on the net and talking shit behind they backs at the show...im straight shooting like last year but im on the premium channels not P.B.S... No more censorship...LMFAO dogg


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

pgWXrFMczYo?t=2m
NINJAI know you aint dumn enough to be showing ninjas the HOPPING TAPE.cool out ninja we just having fun with the tape alright aint no one else going to see the motha fucking tape ....REMEMBER THE VIDEO OF THE GUYS IN DENVER WITH THE RED FRAME...TRYING TO HOP.....A Wax was older then the rest of us man he was what we called a G. Always in the middle of things instigating, arguing, fussing. he was funny to use he been putting work for so long. it got to a point he just liked to see other folks do dirt....LMFAO I LOVE A WAX INTRO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO^^^^ CLASSIC!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't show no videos of mines me and chip hopping in march again!!! lol!!! like he says G14 classified!!! 


...and Jeff my phone doesn't ring half as much!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't sleep on the lil homie RG!!! dope vids and pics!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hopping is like watching NASCAR car goes up car goes down car goes up car goes down. Now NASCAR vroooom left turn vroooom left turn oh what's next oh ya vrooom left turn lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopping is like watching NASCAR car goes up car goes down car goes up car goes down. Now NASCAR vroooom left turn vroooom left turn oh what's next oh ya vrooom left turn lol


Maaaaan I jus took 2 L's!!! I like NASCAR too!!! LMAO those 2 last videos ain't hopping videos though!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopping is like watching NASCAR car goes up car goes down car goes up car goes down. Now NASCAR vroooom left turn vroooom left turn oh what's next oh ya vrooom left turn lol


LMFAO :worship: ITS HARD TO DISAGREE WITH THAT ONE...I DO HAVE A RESPONSE THO. if the shows dont have a hop it only takes about 1 trip around and like 30 mins to see everything...its like the super bowl most folks watch just for the half time show and the commercials the hop is halftime and commercials


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I can't show no videos of mines me and chip hopping in march again!!! lol!!! like he says G14 classified!!!
> 
> 
> ...and Jeff my phone doesn't ring half as much!!! LMAO!!!


glad to hear that..to bad i couldnt just calm down tho.....lmfao hard headed ass me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Maaaaan I jus took 2 L's!!! I like NASCAR too!!! LMAO those 2 last videos ain't hopping videos though!!!


Is u white Mann? Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> glad to hear that..to bad i couldnt just calm down tho.....lmfao hard headed ass me


Lmao!!! Phone calls ain't no thang!!! Entertaining lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is u white Mann? Lol


Lmao you would think so during nascar season!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hopping is like watching NASCAR car goes up car goes down car goes up car goes down. Now NASCAR vroooom left turn vroooom left turn oh what's next oh ya vrooom left turn lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is u white Mann? Lol


ya but only on sundays he been glued to the tv like black folks at bapist church....lmfao sorry Fess but you know that shit always made me laugh...i always wondered do you cuss at them in Spanish or English...LMFAO


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hopping is to lowriders wut burn outs are to hot rod types...completely pointless yet entertaining. With that said hoppers these days are mostly all clown cars. I say get back to power, creativity and no more than 8 batterries if you're gonna do it...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> ya but only on sundays he been glued to the tv like black folks at bapist church....lmfao sorry Fess but you know that shit always made me laugh...i always wondered do you cuss at them in Spanish or English...LMFAO


lmao!!! I catch hell for it all the time!!! I cuss at them in English though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Hopping is to lowriders wut burn outs are to hot rod types...completely pointless yet entertaining. With that said hoppers these days are mostly all clown cars. I say get back to power, creativity and no more than 8 batterries if you're gonna do it...


I agree wit 3/4 of your statement Anson!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LMFAO :worship: ITS HARD TO DISAGREE WITH THAT ONE...I DO HAVE A RESPONSE THO. if the shows dont have a hop it only takes about 1 trip around and like 30 mins to see everything...its like the super bowl most folks watch just for the half time show and the commercials the hop is halftime and commercials


Low riding started in the streets everybody needs to get that show shit out their head not just you Jeff I'm referring to a lot of people who talk about lowriders. You hear a lot of people say I did this for points or trying to get my ride ready for the show season. I'm not dissing shows but if more people just built cars with driving them in mind and the possibility of entering shows then lowriding would be funner. Moral of the story is building a car to collect dust or to load on a trailer head to the show unload then load backup go home and unload to the garage is gay but to each their own I guess


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Low riding started in the streets everybody needs to get that show shit out their head not just you Jeff I'm referring to a lot of people who talk about lowriders. You hear a lot of people say I did this for points or trying to get my ride ready for the show season. I'm not dissing shows but if more people just built cars with driving them in mind and the possibility of entering shows then lowriding would be funner. Moral of the story is building a car to collect dust or to load on a trailer head to the show unload then load backup go home and unload to the garage is gay but to each their own I guess


this is true I must say!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> this is true I must say!!!


Its not a diss by anymeans but crazy everyone who talks about lowriders they talk about carshows


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its not a diss by anymeans but crazy everyone who talks about lowriders they talk about carshows


In other words it's commercialized!!! I agree and in part guilty... Can't even hate on that statement...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its not a diss by anymeans but crazy everyone who talks about lowriders they talk about carshows


.
i hate car shows trailer queens and clown cars i was just making a comparison for the hop thang..i feel the way you do and promote folks that build there car for themselves not the show or a club...ask fess i had a big issue with the 13" rim rule the BIG M has...i feel i should be able to run 14" rims on what ever i fucking want im not grinding my calipers to make any fucking rim fit.13" or 33"..wouldnt feel safe driving it and if i cant drive it then whats the point...its your car your money build what u like...hell i have a big issue with lifting caddies even tho they in the GM family...if it aint a chevy dont raise it up....the man snoop whatever hes called now adays said that and he got shit loads of NON CHEVYS in his fleet..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> lmao!!! I catch hell for it all the time!!! I cuss at them in English though!!!


lol just had to ask dogg


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Anson72 said:


> Hopping is to lowriders wut burn outs are to hot rod types...completely pointless yet entertaining. With that said hoppers these days are mostly all clown cars. I say get back to power, creativity and no more than 8 batterries if you're gonna do it...


i feel you im not big on cars getting pushed in the pit or driving and sounding like shit driving in either...tho there is shit loads of creativity in them cars...like where to put all the weight and HIDE THE SHIT and if the gas tank is filled with weight how do we get gas to the engine...i got it lets put a insect sprayer pump up front then we pump it up and that will give use pressure to run the engine...thats creativity like a motherfucker...lol...its crazy to see folks put all the real science and math into adding weight but then its just a trailer queen....think of it like this its cool if your wife has a vibrator for those times you may not be around but if she starts using it when you are around or hell after u done you would wonder what the fuck is my ass here for....in the end u left holding your dick thinking god damn i just fucked myself....and most guys that have clown cars or trailer queens thats got to be how the feel cuz when its time to sell the car they dont get shit for it no where near what they wanted at least


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

ill take a 1977 2 door caddie doing 40" any day with or with the big block motor and reasonable weight any day..my 69 impala has engraved lower trailing arms front and rear...not because i did it to say im better then you(well some what in away..lol) but to let folks know i got a "SHOW CAR" on the streets..when that fucker is done you going to see me smashing all over this fucking town day and night. not giving a shit about the $4000.00 in chrome im fucking up by gas hopping and 3 wheeling.im building it the way i want it and how i want it....i will bring it to shows on a trailer cuz that shit aint easy to clean up but im driving that bitch away from the show and trying to fuck it up before it goes back home...point is folks like what u like from your cars to your homes to your cloths its your life and a free man dont need or want the world around them to like them by materiel things they want to be liked for who they are. what they stand for and what they can and cant do


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Low riding started in the streets everybody needs to get that show shit out their head not just you Jeff I'm referring to a lot of people who talk about lowriders. You hear a lot of people say I did this for points or trying to get my ride ready for the show season. I'm not dissing shows but if more people just built cars with driving them in mind and the possibility of entering shows then lowriding would be funner. Moral of the story is building a car to collect dust or to load on a trailer head to the show unload then load backup go home and unload to the garage is
> gay but to each their own I guess


Where's my trophy fool,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> In other words it's commercialized!!! I agree and in part guilty... Can't even hate on that statement...


Just pull up on everyone, that's still hard till this day don't even let them speak grandmas and all


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

plague said:


> Just pull up on everyone, that's still hard till this day don't even let them speak grandmas and all


man what ????????? must be an inside thang...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Where's my trophy fool,


What trophy lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> I agree wit 3/4 of your statement Anson!!! Lol!!!


Let me guess...the battery part??


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i feel you im not big on cars getting pushed in the pit or driving and sounding like shit driving in either...tho there is shit loads of creativity in them cars..*.like where to put all the weight and HIDE THE SHIT and if the gas tank is filled with weight how do we get gas to the engine...i got it lets put a insect sprayer pump up front then we pump it up and that will give use pressure to run the engine...thats creativity like a motherfucker..*.lol...its crazy to see folks put all the real science and math into adding weight but then its just a trailer queen....think of it like this its cool if your wife has a vibrator for those times you may not be around but if she starts using it when you are around or hell after u done you would wonder what the fuck is my ass here for....in the end u left holding your dick thinking god damn i just fucked myself....and most guys that have clown cars or trailer queens thats got to be how the feel cuz when its time to sell the car they dont get shit for it no where near what they wanted at least


:roflmao: true...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

No way did people call you Fes because of Jeff.That sounds like some straight kid shit.....On a side note what up Colorado :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Back in the day weight was a no no only suckas got caught using weight now its out in then open about weight so simple mathematics you add enough weight you will bumper now coming back down is something else


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree with the Nascar thing and hopping....I don't even watch hopping anymore....It's gotten out of hand for me...To each their own though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> Just pull up on everyone, that's still hard till this day don't even let them speak grandmas and all


everyone gettin' it!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Let me guess...the battery part??


Ofcourse and honestly I think people are naïve about fools not using weight back in the day... they weren't using as much and they did keep their cars street but a lot of those guys used weight...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No way did people call you Fes because of Jeff.That sounds like some straight kid shit.....On a side note what up Colorado :wave:


Lol true story


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Back in the day weight was a no no only suckas got caught using weight now its out in then open about weight so simple mathematics you add enough weight you will bumper now coming back down is something else


Lol a lot of them don't come down!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> No way did people call you Fes because of Jeff.That sounds like some straight kid shit.....On a side note what up Colorado :wave:


lol u would be surprised..what up Roy


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Back in the day weight was a no no only suckas got caught using weight now its out in then open about weight so simple mathematics you add enough weight you will bumper now coming back down is something else


rember when geting your car STUCK ON THE BUMPERwas the thing to do..lol how times have changed..larry lets go halfs on a hopper...we can just leave the motor and trans out put a shit load of scrap metal in the trunk then just weld in some rear poles for cylinders put some 5 ton springs up front and me u and 3 other guys can just push on the front till it hits bumper and hell if we make sure it gets 145" who cares if it gets stuck...we just yell we got a car doing 145"...that should be real cheap to do...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


man always did love your car...hated the color tho...shit looking nice for reals


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Ofcourse and honestly I think people are naïve about fools not using weight back in the day... they weren't using as much and they did keep their cars street but a lot of those guys used weight...


Ya I dont deny that. Just think 10-12-14+ batteries is using "weight" in itself to me...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Anson72 said:


> Ya I dont deny that. Just think 10-12-14+ batteries is using "weight" in itself to me...


ya if its a single pump i agree with you...a double thats FAIR i would say....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Ofcourse and honestly I think people are naïve about fools not using weight back in the day... they weren't using as much and they did keep their cars street but a lot of those guys used weight...


No lie we redid a setup not long ago and it had like 200 or more pounds welded into the rack sitting under the batteries


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pic Larry! How bright red are you going?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I still got it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice pic Larry! How bright red are you going?


Torch red


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


even took the doors off!!! doin' it the right right way!!! good deal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> rember when geting your car STUCK ON THE BUMPERwas the thing to do..lol how times have changed..larry lets go halfs on a hopper...we can just leave the motor and trans out put a shit load of scrap metal in the trunk then just weld in some rear poles for cylinders put some 5 ton springs up front and me u and 3 other guys can just push on the front till it hits bumper and hell if we make sure it gets 145" who cares if it gets stuck...we just yell we got a car doing 145"...that should be real cheap to do...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


didn't someone in Colorado already do that??? but not 145 inches!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Ya I dont deny that. Just think 10-12-14+ batteries is using "weight" in itself to me...


I think 14 batteries is in a sense using weight ofcourse but if your actually running the batteries to the front its gonna be power also!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn...some pages actually moved in here....whats good CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Cesar!!!


How have you been papo ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> even took the doors off!!! doin' it the right right way!!! good deal!!!


I honestly didn't know they were gonna do all that but hell ya should come out better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Damn brother....thats what I like about you bro...you never settle for less...and I know we are gonna see this bish out on the road this summer...much respect Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx ceez I appreciate that bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> How have you been papo ?


Jus doin me gettin ready for AZ Supershow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I honestly didn't know they were gonna do all that but hell ya should come out better


Yeah definitely!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Torch Red hell ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Hope to be rollin beside you in something half as nice Bro



fesboogie said:


> Lol true story


 smdh....No words



84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol u would be surprised..what up Roy


BS....What up Big jeff Dawg ! I been working bro...Trying to catch up to Larry one day



plague said:


> No lie we redid a setup not long ago and it had like 200 or more pounds welded into the rack sitting under the batteries


It's the Norm nowdays even with street cars....Chips are for kids


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jus doin me gettin ready for AZ Supershow!!!


Nice....what you got planned this weekend for your birthday brother?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice....what you got planned this weekend for your birthday brother?


Lol don't know yet!!! Work on some cars!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Lol don't know yet!!! Work on some cars!!!


Damn SON your birthday this weekend.... Mine Friday!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damn SON your birthday this weekend.... Mine Friday!!!!


yessur!!! Happy Bday!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Damn SON your birthday this weekend.... Mine Friday!!!!


happy b-day bro
and happy b-day to you also fes. both you guys be safe and don't party to hard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy b day to both of you guys let's drink a beer today Brian


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday fellaz! Hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Ceez, Larry & Chris!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just left j & s polishing in springs oh ya


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just left j & s polishing in springs oh ya


 Too many monies


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Day of Birfs Big Brian and Fes Dawgie Dog


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Happy Day of Birfs Big Brian and Fes Dawgie Dog


Thanks bro!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Happy Day of Birfs Big Brian and Fes Dawgie Dog


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Thanks bro!!!


U one upped Brian with an extra exclamation mark lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U one upped Brian with an extra exclamation mark lol


Lol!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U one upped Brian with an extra exclamation mark lol


LOL this guy stay on top of thangs!!:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL this guy stay on top of thangs!!:biggrin:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

well hell sorry to chime in late but Happy Bday to you guys too...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well hell sorry to chime in late but Happy Bday to you guys too...


Thanks Jeffy!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Thanks Jeffy!!


no prob dogg..if you need someone to make folks laugh and feel uncomfortable with a slight bit of homophobia at the same time i think im free this weekend...im cheap just a 20 pack of Coors original is all it takes...lmfao have fun dogg...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> no prob dogg..if you need someone to make folks laugh and feel uncomfortable with a slight bit of homophobia at the same time i think im free this weekend...im cheap just a 20 pack of Coors original is all it takes...lmfao have fun dogg...


I don't know Jeffy I seen you, what I thought was sober, and you loud I couldn't imagine you a 20 pack deep... LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Larry what ever happened to that rag regal


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I don't know Jeffy I seen you, what I thought was sober, and you loud I couldn't imagine you a 20 pack deep... LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I don't know Jeffy I seen you, what I thought was sober, and you loud I couldn't imagine you a 20 pack deep... LOL


 i can neither conform or deny those remarks....but i will say the more i drink the worse my hearing gets...i talk loud just so i can hear myself....lmfao


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i can neither conform or deny those remarks....but i will say the more i drink the worse my hearing gets...i talk loud just so i can hear myself....lmfao


LOL!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

GTColorado said:


> Hey Larry what ever happened to that rag regal


My brother lfted84 owned it he won't even sell it back to me can u believe him lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well hell sorry to chime in late but Happy Bday to you guys too...


thanks bro!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> thanks bro!!!


no prob dogg...if yall party let me know ill come thru so we can get naked and wrestle in some caramel sauce and whhip cream


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My brother lfted84 owned it he won't even sell it back to me can u believe him lol


Lol haha


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here lately


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My brother lfted84 owned it he won't even sell it back to me can u believe him lol


You trying to buy it back or what?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> no prob dogg...if yall party let me know ill come thru so we can get naked and wrestle in some caramel sauce and whhip cream


Lmao!!! You and izzy can do that lmao!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! You and izzy can do that lmao!!!


man u know thats just on Tejion Street...lmfao that fool crazy in party mode


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah he izzy 2.0 in party mode!!! Not even the same person lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> You trying to buy it back or what?


I wish I never sold it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


 :wave: What up Big Roll'n Cover model !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: What up Big Roll'n Cover model !


Lmao!!! Whut Up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


so is it out or what fool...and do still get the same price...lmfao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> so is it out or what fool...and do still get the same price...lmfao


Lmao!!! Feb. 5th and yeah you good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sup Cover model :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao^^^ chill'n!!! This place been a ghostown!!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sup Cover model :wave:


man dont pump him up Roy....now he going to have to get special order snap backs cuz his head going to get super doper big....plus it was photo shopped or he had a switch double...cuz i know he didnt hit the switch,,,,LMFAO SORRY I COULDN'T HELP IT...THAT'S DAVID BLAIN MAGIC GOING ON THERE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man dont pump him up Roy....now he going to have to get special order snap backs cuz his head going to get super doper big....plus it was photo shopped or he had a switch double...cuz i know he didnt hit the switch,,,,LMFAO SORRY I COULDN'T HELP IT...THAT'S DAVID BLAIN MAGIC GOING ON THERE


LMAO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man dont pump him up Roy....now he going to have to get special order snap backs cuz his head going to get super doper big....plus it was photo shopped or he had a switch double...cuz i know he didnt hit the switch,,,,LMFAO SORRY I COULDN'T HELP IT...THAT'S DAVID BLAIN MAGIC GOING ON THERE


 LOL...I aint sayin nada about the pic lol.....But maybe some David Blaine chit because I seen the switch in his hand and the car on the bumper :shocked:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


>


Instead of where it says "YOUR AD HERE" it should just be Fes' face with a big ol Kool-Aid smile!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL...I aint sayin nada about the pic lol.....But maybe some David Blaine chit because I seen the switch in his hand and the car on the bumper :shocked:


Real pic I jus don't know how car got on bumper... My eyes were closed!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Instead of where it says "YOUR AD HERE" it should just be Fes' face with a big ol Kool-Aid smile!!!


Lmao!!! I can't lie I'm happy about the cover... Like when fools get on LRM... but I don't change!!! Still the same Mofo that will bs wit you at a car show for hours!!! Or whereever I see anyone lmao!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Real pic I jus don't know how car got on bumper... My eyes were closed!!!


lol congrats dogg..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! I can't lie I'm happy about the cover... Like when fools get on LRM... but I don't change!!!* Still the same Mofo that will bs wit you at a car show for hours!!! *Or whereever I see anyone lmao!!!


  .......I heard you was hugged up with some Fans signing copies....Now tell me who they was


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! I can't lie I'm happy about the cover... Like when fools get on LRM... but I don't change!!! Still the same Mofo that will bs wit you at a car show for hours!!! Or whereever I see anyone lmao!!!


That's real talk, just had to hit you with something!!! LOL!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> .......I heard you was hugged up with some Fans signing copies....Now tell me who they was


*LMFAO*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol congrats dogg..


Thanks faM!!! You know whuts up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> .......I heard you was hugged up with some Fans signing copies....Now tell me who they was


leave it to Roy!!! You always have some funny ass pics to post!!! GOOD shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> That's real talk, just had to hit you with something!!! LOL!!


I seen people wit my own two eyes treat you guys like celebrities!!! You and Larry!!! I need a rag lol!!! And I'm atleast a couple years from even thinkin about that!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> I seen people wit my own two eyes treat you guys like celebrities!!! You and Larry!!! I need a rag lol!!! And I'm atleast a couple years from even thinkin about that!!! Lmao!!!


Oh now you trippin!!!! LMAO!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh now you trippin!!!! LMAO!


Na dog we hood famous our new slogan is MOST HATED COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh now you trippin!!!! LMAO!


Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na dog we hood famous our new slogan is MOST HATED COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


There you go!!! Brand new slogan for 2014!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na dog we hood famous our new slogan is MOST HATED COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


You already know!!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wats good co? got a bunch of really nice 63 parts in...holla if u need something


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na dog we hood famous our new slogan is MOST HATED COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


l,fao so whats diffrent from last year then...lol most hated has the most mileage on they whips..and its not cuz u 90 miles away from the springs tho


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> l,fao so whats diffrent from last year then...lol most hated has the most mileage on they whips..and its not cuz u 90 miles away from the springs tho


Hey hey that's 90 miles up and 90 miles back my friend plus cruising miles... LOL


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hey hey that's 90 miles up and 90 miles back my friend plus cruising miles... LOL


lol SORRY:bowrofl:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

So everyone knows summer time is right around the corner and that means time to start Rollin the cars out to events. I was hoping we could all kick the summer off with a BBQ at Utah Park on Saturday, May 3. Everyone with a car is encouraged to bring it, as this is to kick off this years events. Utah Park has a pavilion that has 14 tables, enough room to sit 110 people, so get the word out. We will have food, music, possible bounce house, and other festivities. This is a very nice park and has a great parking area for anyone that decides to being their car. The pavilion is $220 and reservations are filling up quickly! Please contact me ASAP about participation so I can begin planning this event. I would really like to have a good head count for food purposes. Hope that all of you can attend this event. 3039468256


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado! Congrats Fes on your modeling debut....I will let Tiff know she has some competition.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Colorado! Congrats Fes on your modeling debut....I will let Tiff know she has some competition.


LMAO!!! thanks brotha!!! ...& photographers have been contacting me left and right so tell her I said sorry!!! Pizza party my treat after I clock this dough!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Colorado! Congrats Fes on your modeling debut....I will let Tiff know she has some competition.


damn bro guess its a good thing im not a Majestic right know cuz at this point it Fess coming for your wife and my wife coming for you....must be like Waco Texas at your house right know....LMFAO...I HAD TO DO IT..Lisa geting closer buy the day when its rollin we hope its 50% close to you...lmfao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! thanks brotha!!! ...& photographers have been contacting me left and right so tell her I said sorry!!! Pizza party my treat after I clock this dough!!! LMAO!!!


LOL.....Pizza party it is...I want a copy of that new RollN too.... I need it autographed.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> damn bro guess its a good thing im not a Majestic right know cuz at this point it Fess coming for your wife and my wife coming for you....must be like Waco Texas at your house right know....LMFAO...I HAD TO DO IT..Lisa geting closer buy the day when its rollin we hope its 50% close to you...lmfao


Lol....Im not even close to being done with my car...I dont think she will have any issues surpassing me. The fam and I just bought a new house so my car budget ended up going to that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was looking for the like button to like these comments lmao!!! Facebook a muthafucka!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I was looking for the like button to like these comments lmao!!! Facebook a muthafucka!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I was looking for the like button to like these comments lmao!!! Facebook a muthafucka!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Streets is fucked!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Streets is fucked!!!


You Aint Neva Lie!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol....Im not even close to being done with my car...I dont think she will have any issues surpassing me. The fam and I just bought a new house so my car budget ended up going to that


nice to hear that dogg congrats.. i remember all the shit that went to getting my house..seemed like the move took 3 years..and no sir on the car you made hear motivated so no matter what u always got her beat...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! Streets is fucked!!!


thats cuz these fuckers dont know how to drive fucking jackass's..OH MY GOD ITS SNOWING IN COLORADO IN JANUARY


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> nice to hear that dogg congrats.. i remember all the shit that went to getting my house..seemed like the move took 3 years..and no sir on the car you made hear motivated so no matter what u always got her beat...



Thank you my brother...I just feel blessed to even get my family into a newer home. Was a long road but all worth it. Shoot....my car is no better or no worse then anyone else....I just want to ride


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> thats cuz these fuckers dont know how to drive fucking jackass's..OH MY GOD ITS SNOWING IN COLORADO IN JANUARY


I know right!!! SURPRISE SNOW IN THE WINTER!!! Even the kids school bus got stuck in the snow!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I know right!!! SURPRISE SNOW IN THE WINTER!!! Even the kids school bus got stuck in the snow!!!


lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Go Broncos....LMFAO....THATS WAS A LONG FLIGHT BACK. GOOD THING THEY NAMED THE AIRPORT D.I.A..... DEAD. IN. ACTION...FUCKING SCRUBS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!! Sup CO!!! ain't nuthin' changed!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So was Peyton paid off to throw the game? That is the mystery.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Colorado, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> So was Peyton paid off to throw the game? That is the mystery.


I told Yolanda before the game started I wonder if all that shit ain't fixed.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> So was Peyton paid off to throw the game? That is the mystery.


it was a collective team fail. But as bad as it was that isn't a long shot...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Naw I think it was rigged. I'll post a link in a bit and tell me what y'all think


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

http://huzlers.com/superbowl-xlviii...ged-and-currently-under-investigation-by-nfl/


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

But then again, Peyton is too much of a competitor to just throw the game. All in all, that game was a damn shame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> http://huzlers.com/superbowl-xlviii...ged-and-currently-under-investigation-by-nfl/


On the bottom of the website it says its satire news in other words its fake and exaggerated


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed that too after posting the link


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They had a Good run and I'm not even going to rub it in their faces after all the Chit they talked....GOOD run Broncos congrats to making it to the final game.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump CO


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They had a Good run and I'm not even going to rub it in their faces after all the Chit they talked....GOOD run Broncos congrats to making it to the final game.


Real talk!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They had a Good run and I'm not even going to rub it in their faces after all the Chit they talked....GOOD run Broncos congrats to making it to the final game.





wannabelowrider said:


> Real talk!


man fuck that they talk alote of shit for weeks..and we all no if the Broncos won there would be all kinds of pics on here and fackbook....they dont get no nice shit from me. i wont let them get off that easy...the have the shity talking fans when they wining but when they lose the cry like bitchs...its fuck the Broncos ever since THEY decided to throw snow balls at the Raiders in Denver...and fuck New England to for that bullshit with Gannon those two years same play two different calls...im been a Raiders since i was a kid and it will always be Oakland not L.A....but thats just me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck that they talk alote of shit for weeks..and we all no if the Broncos won there would be all kinds of pics on here and fackbook....they dont get no nice shit from me. i wont let them get off that easy...the have the shity talking fans when they wining but when they lose the cry like bitchs...its fuck the Broncos ever since THEY decided to throw snow balls at the Raiders in Denver...and fuck New England to for that bullshit with Gannon those two years same play two different calls...im been a Raiders since i was a kid and it will always be Oakland not L.A....but thats just me



Truth! Preach Brother!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bagged on the broncos in off topic and they attacked my religion and called me a deadbeat dad lol that's how sad they are


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck that they talk alote of shit for weeks..and we all no if the Broncos won there would be all kinds of pics on here and fackbook....they dont get no nice shit from me. i wont let them get off that easy...the have the shity talking fans when they wining but when they lose the cry like bitchs...its fuck the Broncos ever since THEY decided to throw snow balls at the Raiders in Denver...and fuck New England to for that bullshit with Gannon those two years same play two different calls...im been a Raiders since i was a kid and it will always be Oakland not L.A....but thats just me


 :thumbsup: I can respect that



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bagged on the broncos in off topic and they attacked my religion and called me a deadbeat dad lol that's how sad they are


 Some people get too many butthurt over it all


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck that they talk alote of shit for weeks..and we all no if the Broncos won there would be all kinds of pics on here and fackbook....they dont get no nice shit from me. i wont let them get off that easy...the have the shity talking fans when they wining but when they lose the cry like bitchs...its fuck the Broncos ever since THEY decided to throw snow balls at the Raiders in Denver...and fuck New England to for that bullshit with Gannon those two years same play two different calls...im been a Raiders since i was a kid and it will always be Oakland not L.A....but thats just me


:thumbsdown: to all that except the snowballs thing and the fuck new england part... theres whiny bithces for every team. the real fans can see a game for what it is. Denver got spanked and and played like a bunch of scared high school players and for that matter I personally didn't have really any issues with the officiating either. THATS Real talk from a lifelong broncos fan...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bagged on the broncos in off topic and they attacked my religion and called me a deadbeat dad lol that's how sad they are


Lmao!!! funny as shit over a football game!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> man fuck that they talk alote of shit for weeks..and we all no if the Broncos won there would be all kinds of pics on here and fackbook....they dont get no nice shit from me. i wont let them get off that easy...the have the shity talking fans when they wining but when they lose the cry like bitchs...its fuck the Broncos ever since THEY decided to throw snow balls at the Raiders in Denver...and fuck New England to for that bullshit with Gannon those two years same play two different calls...im been a Raiders since i was a kid and it will always be Oakland not L.A....but thats just me


every team has those kinda fans... you never see the raider ones cuz them ****** never win... Lmao!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> every team has those kinda fans... you never see the raider ones cuz them ****** never win... Lmao!!!


lmfao can't say u wrong on that one...lol but i still say they my team...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bagged on the broncos in off topic and they attacked my religion and called me a deadbeat dad lol that's how sad they are


are u serious...lol thats funny :roflmao:so fucking childish its like the was playing in the game.....they must have put the RENT MONEY ON IT :roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya I'm serious and it was quite comical. And yes the whole we thing bugs me. Like if your a fan and they lose and you say we lost lmao just cuz u got a shirt and a hat don't mean u play


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lmfao can't say u wrong on that one...lol but i still say they my team...


Lol ofcourse


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO....its supposed to hit the mid 30s tomorrow....sounds like a heat wave to me.....Speedo weather!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO....its supposed to hit the mid 30s tomorrow....sounds like a heat wave to me.....Speedo weather!


yes sir but don't forget those flip-flops tho.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> yes sir but don't forget those flip-flops tho.



:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


You gotta post some pics of Kush doing its thang on http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/248712-colorado-rides-past-present-102.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You gotta post some pics of Kush doing its thang on http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/248712-colorado-rides-past-present-102.html


cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

57 degrees here in Texas boys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 57 degrees here in Texas boys


it actually feels warm outside


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO?!


----------



## legacy ryder stephen mart (Feb 8, 2014)

depends on were u go in colorado in fort collins im in a lowrider club called legacy in co springs theres one called world wide cc an tuns more jus look around if u got a facebook there some that communicate to other clubs on there alot if so add me its stephen munoz an i could refer people to u


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your post sounds like an already started conversation. Not trying to be a dick but I'm confused lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

legacy ryder stephen mart said:


> depends on were u go in colorado in fort collins im in a lowrider club called legacy in co springs theres one called world wide cc an tuns more jus look around if u got a facebook there some that communicate to other clubs on there alot if so add me its stephen munoz an i could refer people to u


Whats good Mr Munoz!? Welcome to LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to LIL ....Any conversation is Good in here with how dead it's been...What up Rockies :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Welcome to LIL ....Any conversation is Good in here with how dead it's been...What up Rockies :wave:


well with that being said. i was wondering if i was the only one who likes to masterbate in the fast food parking lot. cuz i love watching HEALTH 400+ women eat burgers.ummm to watch them take a bite and the sauce squirt off the bun land on the lower chin and she grabs a fry and dips in it the chin sauce....:fool2:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well with that being said. i was wondering if i was the only one who likes to masterbate in the fast food parking lot. cuz i love watching HEALTH 400+ women eat burgers.ummm to watch them take a bite and the sauce squirt off the bun land on the lower chin and she grabs a fry and dips in it the chin sauce....:fool2:


:roflmao:You a fool for that one.Lmfao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well with that being said. i was wondering if i was the only one who likes to masterbate in the fast food parking lot. cuz i love watching HEALTH 400+ women eat burgers.ummm to watch them take a bite and the sauce squirt off the bun land on the lower chin and she grabs a fry and dips in it the chin sauce....:fool2:



That was poetic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well with that being said. i was wondering if i was the only one who likes to masterbate in the fast food parking lot. cuz i love watching HEALTH 400+ women eat burgers.ummm to watch them take a bite and the sauce squirt off the bun land on the lower chin and she grabs a fry and dips in it the chin sauce....:fool2:


I knew you black guys like da big womens


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I knew you black guys like da big womens


Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

man... heading to Denver to meet up wit the Denver faM!!! foggy as shit out there!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I knew you black guys like da big womens


man that aint no secret dogg...shit u Spanish fools call them Gorditias we black folk call them king size water beds and most call them BABY'S MOMMA...:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

call them tortas lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Colder than a muthafucka!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> call them tortas lmao!!!


Right


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Right


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> call them tortas lmao!!!


lol got you know...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol got you know...


Not sure whut that means???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good familia


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Not sure whut that means???


He doesn't know what it means hahahaha


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He doesn't know what it means hahahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He doesn't know what it means hahahaha


Lmao!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He doesn't know what it means hahahaha


Me or Fess...cuz im lost...lmfao


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

tortas = fat girls, Gorditas = fat girls...just depends on if your back is Salted or not.....shit sorry didnt mean to be so racist on that one...there is just to many damn spanish languages..Mexico, Mexican American, Porto Rico...NOT TALKIN SHIT OR SAYING ANYTHING RACIST...you guys now different words for same thing SORRY IF THAT COMES OF OFFENSIVE THAT WAS NOT MY MEANING SORRY IF I SPELLED SOME COUNTRY WRONG TOO...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> tortas = fat girls, Gorditas = fat girls...just depends on if your back is Salted or not.....shit sorry didnt mean to be so racist on that one...there is just to many damn spanish languages..Mexico, Mexican American, Porto Rico...NOT TALKIN SHIT OR SAYING ANYTHING RACIST...you guys now different words for same thing SORRY IF THAT COMES OF OFFENSIVE THAT WAS NOT MY MEANING SORRY IF I SPELLED SOME COUNTRY WRONG TOO...


I understand your theory but I'm salted and I'm pretty sure Larry is unsalted in your terms and we using the same word!!! Tortas is jus a funny ass word lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I understand your theory but I'm salted and I'm pretty sure Larry is unsalted in your terms and we using the same word!!! Tortas is jus a funny ass word lmao!!!


I am unsalted on his spelling therefore I don't understand much lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mmmmmm...tortas......now Im hungry!! :squint:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sup!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I am unsalted on his spelling therefore I don't understand much lol


lol see im used to Cholo Spanish so im lost all the damn time...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I understand your theory but I'm salted and I'm pretty sure Larry is unsalted in your terms and we using the same word!!! Tortas is jus a funny ass word lmao!!!


u talking to Chapos dad was all ways funny..both faces saying what the fuck does he mean..lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

have to share this real life shit with yall....so i got a Kite from one of my old fam a couple of mins ago saying he got transfered due to his ability to "Preform his task above efficiency" so he going to start making uniforms for the United States Armed Forces... dont know if anyone knows this but Military uniforms are made buy prison inmates to keep cost down...Thats the only way it could say made in America on it..so if you want to find a good company to invest in Find the ones that Own and Operate prisons cuz they are on the stock market...we all no they aint going under.. he was suppost to be home last Nov but he got a right up for and as he said i had to much canteen and they KNOW IM PAYING FOR SHIT WITH IT....LOL I tell him its cuz he been a house ***** to long and now he acting like a field ***** again....lmfao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Lol sup CO!!!


what up Fess


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> what up Fess


sup bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO.


Will u be my MALE VALENTINE CEEZ 

MARK YES____:fool2:
OR
MARK NO_____:nosad:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Will u be my MALE VALENTINE CEEZ
> 
> MARK YES____:fool2:
> OR
> MARK NO_____:nosad:


Lmao...whats good my brother.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Will u be my MALE VALENTINE CEEZ
> 
> MARK YES____:fool2:
> OR
> MARK NO_____:nosad:


Now that's funny


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lmao...whats good my brother.


not much hope all is well


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Now that's funny


thank you i try...lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Made it to my second stop on this trip and got the show tomorrow Colorado Majestics putting it down and its only February!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Made it to my second stop on this trip and got the show tomorrow Colorado Majestics putting it down and its only February!!!!!!


It don't stop!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Amarillo by morning


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

mikegDenver said:


> Made it to my second stop on this trip and got the show tomorrow Colorado Majestics putting it down and its only February!!!!!!


and where the fuck you been fool....lol
shit u going to have to swap out bumpers in July at this point...bust they ass and talk some shit for me...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Amarillo by morning


Up from San Anton. Everything that i got is all that i got on....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 1083890


Sup Buma!!! couldn't gt wityou Monday... sorry but LMK!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Looks Good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


now thats a Red what i can get down with...that fucker going to make hearts drop and haters hate...im lovin it good work dogg


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Who is that behind the car?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Who is that behind the car?


Some gay dude named Roy lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Thought so but couldn't really tell.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

They didn't really have to mask much huh. Was it cheaper in price beings you had the car stripped down?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> They didn't really have to mask much huh. Was it cheaper in price beings you had the car stripped down?


I never got a price with them taking the trim off but they acted like they didn't want to mess with it until I said I'd strip it and ya price is good


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Its lookin nice tho. Can't wait to see it back together


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Its lookin nice tho. Can't wait to see it back together


Me either bro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Some gay dude named Roy lol


 cars looking good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> cars looking good bro


Bro have u talked to Roy?? All that comes out of his mouth is gay shit lol


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

what up Colorado quick pic to show off the new toy had fun in az cant wait to go back next month and Jeff with a car like this shit i might have to pay you to come out and talk shit for me!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

mikegDenver said:


> what up Colorado quick pic to show off the new toy had fun in az cant wait to go back next month and Jeff with a car like this shit i might have to pay you to come out and talk shit for me!!!!



Nice!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bro have u talked to Roy?? All that comes out of his mouth is gay shit lol


Was he talking gay shit to you or what lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Was he talking gay shit to you or what lol


Every time I go in he's talking that mess lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lowriding back in the days


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Some gay dude named Roy lol


 Whooooa wtf did I just miss?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Whooooa wtf did I just miss?


Its my cousins uncle


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its my cousins uncle


 LOL...It's all gravy homie....How you been Fawker?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been good just working on my toys and regular work and u?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I've been good just working on my toys and regular work and u?


 Same mayne this work has me busy,,,,,,Trying to catch up to ballerz like jew Foolio


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bro have u talked to Roy?? All that comes out of his mouth is gay shit lol


yeah I talked to him a few days ago and I know what your talking about



wannabelowrider said:


> Was he talking gay shit to you or what lol


he always talked all gay. has Larry ever told you about the time in Denver when Joey's car got stole? that shit was funny what Roy did to him lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> yeah I talked to him a few days ago and I know what your talking about
> 
> he always talked all gay. has Larry ever told you about the time in Denver when Joey's car got stole? that shit was funny what Roy did to him lol


Hahahaha he was laying on the ground and that fucker picked him up by the belt loops of his pants and bammmm lmao


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hahahaha he was laying on the ground and that fucker picked him up by the belt loops of his pants and bammmm lmao


I remember hearing about that lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I remember hearing about that lol


I laughed hard when I read what Chris put it reminded me of it lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> lowriding back in the days


Masta Ace was the shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> what up Colorado quick pic to show off the new toy had fun in az cant wait to go back next month and Jeff with a car like this shit i might have to pay you to come out and talk shit for me!!!!


It stop don't!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> It stop don't!!!


Wtf are u Yoda??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Wtf are u Yoda??


I luv Star Wars!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I luv Star Wars!!! Lmao!!!


Hahaha


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Any homies got any 13s all chromes for sale used pm me


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up CO!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello :wave: :inout:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Hello :wave: :inout:


Did you get it, did you get it!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Did you get it, did you get it!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Are u happy with the shape of the car Roy??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Up what's boogiefes lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Are u happy with the shape of the car Roy??


Over all very happy with the car.It drives like a Cadillac and is solid as shit.The Laquer paint can go and a lil blocking would make it virtually flawless.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lacquer*


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

She looks good roy!!!


TALKISCHEAP said:


> Over all very happy with the car.It drives like a Cadillac and is solid as shit.The Laquer paint can go and a lil blocking would make it virtually flawless.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Over all very happy with the car.It drives like a Cadillac and is solid as shit.The Laquer paint can go and a lil blocking would make it virtually flawless.


congrats there roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Guys


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Car season around the corner


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Car season around the corner


when you not busy ceez???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> when you not busy ceez???


Now


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Selling my 62 ss for 8000 or reasonable offer. It has a lincoln Versailles axle for skirts. A chrome y bone and chrome trailing arms. Car does not run has 327 block and powerglide


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks paint is all done ready for me to pickup


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

64 is for sale too fresh candy paint and patterned roof dash , package tray and Daytons done by kandy n chrome. Wrapped frame new interior 3 pumps piston to the nose and chrome undies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What u gonna do now ivan


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I need to up my car game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Awww shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> I need to up my car game


We all do bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We all do bro


Stop it...You king of the mountain out here right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Stop it...You king of the mountain out here right now


One can always do better


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

COLORADO look'n good!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> One can always do better


you are right sir..tho u the one that got folks movin now...cant wait to see it in person


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> COLORADO look'n good!!!


seems like most folks got all they needed during Black Friday....so they used they tax Money to hook up they rides....


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanks paint is all done ready for me to pickup


can't wait to see it done.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> seems like most folks got all they needed during Black Friday....so they used they tax Money to hook up they rides....


LMAO!!! I ain't even done my taxes!!! I always wait till the last minute... SMH and I know im gettin' $$$ back!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup everyone!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Familia!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! I ain't even done my taxes!!! I always wait till the last minute... SMH and I know im gettin' $$$ back!!!


lol procrastinator....lol cuz i dont think i spelled that right


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Familia!


not much good my way hope it is on your side..lmfao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> not much good my way hope it is on your side..lmfao


Just living my brother....ready for a nice weekend, these damn snowy and cold weekends are killing me....not letting me finish up the Caddy.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol procrastinator....lol cuz i dont think i spelled that right


Yessur no hurry!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Just living my brother....ready for a nice weekend, these damn snowy and cold weekends are killing me....not letting me finish up the Caddy.


So you workin' days now???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> So you workin' days now???



Yessir....they moved me to days a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Just living my brother....ready for a nice weekend, these damn snowy and cold weekends are killing me....not letting me finish up the Caddy.


wish the weather was my problem...lol been busy at my shop thank god folks dont care to check there driveways...cuz its been a motor or tranny month...but i love the $$$$$$


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....they moved me to days a couple of weeks ago.


Nice!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> wish the weather was my problem...lol been busy at my shop thank god folks dont care to check there driveways...cuz its been a motor or tranny month...but i love the $$$$$$



Thats good....I need to invest in a shop...lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nice!!!


:h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:banghead: Wish I was getting a refund.I gotta pay them bishes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :banghead: Wish I was getting a refund.I gotta pay them bishes


Cuz u got too many monies my friend


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Just living my brother....ready for a nice weekend, these damn snowy and cold weekends are killing me....not letting me finish up the Caddy.


dont you have a nice new insulated/possibly heated garage?? :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cuz u got too many monies my friend


Sucks but yeah.Guess we need to pay more taxes during the year.i already claim just 1 and the wife claims 0.....smdh...sucks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your damnned if u do and damnned if u dont


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Thats good....I need to invest in a shop...lol


man dont quiet your day job to do this shit....i liked it better when i was just geting a pay check week to week....lol small business sucks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sup


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol sup Colorado!!!


Good seeing you last night brother.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good seeing you last night brother.


yessur!!! was cool choppin' it up!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> yessur!!! was cool choppin' it up!!!


 
fool u better back off my man or there going to be a big misunderstanding with shit loads of furniture moving..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Good seeing you last night brother.


why you puting me on blast i thought i was your "only poppa chulo"...now you on D.R......thats *Dick Restriction *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> fool u better back off my man or there going to be a big misunderstanding with shit loads of furniture moving..


LMAO!!! that's between you and him!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! that's between you and him!!!


lol no its not.....the whole world knows now...lmfao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> why you puting me on blast i thought i was your "only poppa chulo"...now you on D.R......thats *Dick Restriction *



Shoot...you always say that but you know I got the ILL NANA! YOU CANT QUIT THIS


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Shoot...you always say that but you know I got the ILL NANA! YOU CANT QUIT THIS


lol why do you always say that to me...you know i can leave you alone...you have a peice of my heart and most of my upper colon....


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahahaha what the hell is going on up in here.... Upper colon, ILL NANA.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit got gay up in hurr quick


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Shit got gay up in hurr quick


lol well at least ther is shit going on in here bro....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Was nice to finally take a stroll like a cholo.Have a GOOD weekend everyone.Balloon tires have to go though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Shit got gay up in hurr quick


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Was nice to finally take a stroll like a cholo.Have a GOOD weekend everyone.Balloon tires have to go though



Aint nothing wrong with rollin OG


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Aint nothing wrong with rollin OG


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


>



Going off of the earlier comments I would think Jeffys ridin the back....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


Did u smell that mans neck?? His cologne is fantastic. Its like an Oakley musk like a lawyer cowboy


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Im looking for a good bodyshop


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Was nice to finally take a stroll like a cholo.Have a GOOD weekend everyone.Balloon tires have to go though


car looks good homie. I was up in springs yesterday and was looking to see if I seen you cruise by but didn't and I have no clue where yous cruise at up there anyway


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LFTED84 said:


> car looks good homie. I was up in springs yesterday and was looking to see if I seen you cruise by but didn't and I have no clue where yous cruise at up there anyway


 I wasn't out yesterday I was out Friday.I cruise everywhere bro.Nevada,Academy,Old Colorado,and Manitou..........too cold out there today but did happen to get a pic of the bucket today...Hope it sells soon....


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

I should have all info for our annual CityWide event by the end of this week. We do know that it is always the last weekend in May


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

curiousdos said:


> I should have all info for our annual CityWide event by the end of this week. We do know that it is always the last weekend in May


You guys doing something on cinco in Denver right??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Going off of the earlier comments I would think _*Jeffys ridin the back*_....


yes sir you would be right:rofl:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

on a serious note guys...im trying to get somethings moving over on my side of the fence. im trying to get some Hydro parts in Colorado Springs A.K.A Colorado...would love info on what parts you guys think or what you ALWAYS HAVE TO ORDER ONLINE...hoppers or not. i should have $$$$ soon to start distributing for an unnamed company as of right know but would love info on what you need or what your biggest complaints are in getting parts for cars..the more $$$ a CLUB OR PERSON SPENDS THE MORE I WOULD GIVE A DISCOUNT TOO...JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

we all talk shit about the shops and there lack of parts...im not trying to get rich or take over anyone's company(HINT HINT) just think that we are always looked down on buy other states. We need more REAL UNITY AND RIDERS THAT ARE TRUE TO THE COMMUNITY..I WILL MEET FOLKS FROM DENVER IN CASTLE ROCK AND IF YOU LIVE 100+ MILES AWAY WILL MEET YOU HALF WAY FOR A SHIPPING CHARGE NO GREATER THEN $50. AM TALKING TO COMPANY ABOUT HOW ANY AND ALL PROBLEMS ARE HANDLED ON _*BOTH OURS SIDES*_ I REPRESENT THEM AS MUCH AS THEY WOULD REPRESENT S.T.M. Auto Repair..i plain on getting the most needed things like...pump heads a.k.a gears in sizes #9 and #11 ported and non-ported,motors chrome ONLY but will get comp and street. cylinders from 8 to 12..coils from 3 ton to 4 1/2 or 5 ton..do you G Body guys really want Chrome parts adjustable or not let me know i will do my best to always have a 2 pump chrome kit available at all times...willing to work out payments if you have collateral or you are a man of your word... im willing to do this if there is folks that would buy the parts and not have them collect dust...i plain to break even with my first order and make a 10% profit off every restock after that.LIKE I SAID IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH JUST THINK ITS TIME COLORADO GETS THE RESPECT WE DESERVE..SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK OR I CAN JUST PUT THE $$$ TO BETTER PERSONAL NEEDS AND WE CAN GO BACK TO BITCHING ABOUT THE WAIT TIME FOR PARTS....FOR THOSE THAT HAVE FACEBOOK PLEASE GET IT OUT THERE SO FOLKS KNOW WHATS GOIN ON....FOR THE CLUBS THAT HAVE MEMBERS PAYING DUES FOR CLUB NEEDS IM MORE THEN WILLING TO WORK WITH YOUR PREZ AND V.P. ABOUT BIG ORDERS AND GETING THEM ON A MONTHLY PAYMENT PLAN....if you wanted a hopper in your club but cant seem to get all the funds at once this would be for you...every man is not rich but a man is a man if he keeps his word real talk....im not a man that worships money and never forget those that have helped me or harmed me....the profits from these sells are going to something i call as of right know Rocky Mountain Hydraulics.._*if Colorado helps with that you will always get your parts at cost *_meaning if you get $1000.00 in there brand ill give you $1000.00 in my brand...any ?s pm me your # and ill call you back as soon as i can Thank you now and thank you later


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


lol give it a chance it took 6 hours to right it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope to see everyone at my event May 3rd!!! Bring your cars!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OVERTIME said:


> View attachment 664514


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


LMAO right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 1112346


If were not in espanola we'll be there!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I gone to espanola last year. Wasn't really a fan of the show Santa Fe was cool but the show it self wasn't all that great. From what I heard from Cees Street Scene is doin this show. Might be a little better. I hear the Mesa show is hella nice!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

Crash1964 said:


> I gone to espanola last year. Wasn't really a fan of the show Santa Fe was cool but the show it self wasn't all that great. From what I heard from Cees Street Scene is doin this show. Might be a little better. I hear the Mesa show is hella nice!


Its the hop that makes the difference they are giving a good cash prize everyone that has a show this year needs to think of the hop not saying it completely makes the show but look at the one's that have a good hop and the one's that don't


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me personally would rather see nice cars at a show than cars being destroyed hopping but that's just me


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

mikegDenver said:


> Its the hop that makes the difference they are giving a good cash prize everyone that has a show this year needs to think of the hop not saying it completely makes the show but look at the one's that have a good hop and the one's that don't


from a hopper thats not going to get much of a response....tho i agree with you...plus we talked about this a couple pages back fool


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Me personally would rather see nice cars at a show than cars being destroyed hopping but that's just me


you right too...problem is you see the same nice cars for FUCKING YEARS in COLORADO...PRESENT COMPANY EXCLUDED OF COURSE...LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> you right too...problem is you see the same nice cars for FUCKING YEARS in COLORADO...PRESENT COMPANY EXCLUDED OF COURSE...LOL


That's with everything same cars same people guess ya gotta go out of state or town for a change of scenery


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> we all talk shit about the shops and there lack of parts...im not trying to get rich or take over anyone's company(HINT HINT) just think that we are always looked down on buy other states. We need more REAL UNITY AND RIDERS THAT ARE TRUE TO THE COMMUNITY..I WILL MEET FOLKS FROM DENVER IN CASTLE ROCK AND IF YOU LIVE 100+ MILES AWAY WILL MEET YOU HALF WAY FOR A SHIPPING CHARGE NO GREATER THEN $50. AM TALKING TO COMPANY ABOUT HOW ANY AND ALL PROBLEMS ARE HANDLED ON _*BOTH OURS SIDES*_ I REPRESENT THEM AS MUCH AS THEY WOULD REPRESENT S.T.M. Auto Repair..i plain on getting the most needed things like...pump heads a.k.a gears in sizes #9 and #11 ported and non-ported,motors chrome ONLY but will get comp and street. cylinders from 8 to 12..coils from 3 ton to 4 1/2 or 5 ton..do you G Body guys really want Chrome parts adjustable or not let me know i will do my best to always have a 2 pump chrome kit available at all times...willing to work out payments if you have collateral or you are a man of your word... im willing to do this if there is folks that would buy the parts and not have them collect dust...i plain to break even with my first order and make a 10% profit off every restock after that.LIKE I SAID IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH JUST THINK ITS TIME COLORADO GETS THE RESPECT WE DESERVE..SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK OR I CAN JUST PUT THE $$$ TO BETTER PERSONAL NEEDS AND WE CAN GO BACK TO BITCHING ABOUT THE WAIT TIME FOR PARTS....FOR THOSE THAT HAVE FACEBOOK PLEASE GET IT OUT THERE SO FOLKS KNOW WHATS GOIN ON....FOR THE CLUBS THAT HAVE MEMBERS PAYING DUES FOR CLUB NEEDS IM MORE THEN WILLING TO WORK WITH YOUR PREZ AND V.P. ABOUT BIG ORDERS AND GETING THEM ON A MONTHLY PAYMENT PLAN....if you wanted a hopper in your club but cant seem to get all the funds at once this would be for you...every man is not rich but a man is a man if he keeps his word real talk....im not a man that worships money and never forget those that have helped me or harmed me....the profits from these sells are going to something i call as of right know Rocky Mountain Hydraulics.._*if Colorado helps with that you will always get your parts at cost *_meaning if you get $1000.00 in there brand ill give you $1000.00 in my brand...any ?s pm me your # and ill call you back as soon as i can Thank you now and thank you later


GOOD shit mayne :thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That's with everything same cars same people guess ya gotta go out of state or town for a change of scenery


YA but iv seen the same cars for years in other states too...it goes that way every where


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD shit mayne :thumbsup:


what parts do think tho...if anything is not on there let me know


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 1112346


Good luck with the show bro. Gonna be headed that way soon, not sure if its that weekend or not though.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Good luck with the show bro. Gonna be headed that way soon, not sure if its that weekend or not though.


When you get back hit me up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! jus my 2 cents... The car shows need the hops jus as much as the 
hops need the nice cars at a picnic or wherever they hopping!!! The hop without a car show could be over pretty quick depending on how many cars, and you can only walk threw a car show so many times!!! I enjoy both to a certain point before they are both boring jus say'n!!! honestly hangin' out bullshittin', drinkin' wit everyone is were its at!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! jus my 2 cents... The car shows need the hops jus as much as the
> hops need the nice cars at a picnic or wherever they hopping!!! The hop without a car show could be over pretty quick depending on how many cars, and you can only walk threw a car show so many times!!! I enjoy both to a certain point before they are both boring jus say'n!!! honestly hangin' out bullshittin', drinkin' wit everyone is were its at!!!


Cruising is where its at


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cruising is where its at


Cruising and Kickbacks/BBQ's imo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

And cruising cuz its Tuesday or any day not just cuz there's something going on


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> And cruising cuz its Tuesday or any day not just cuz there's something going on


Yessir....I was out there today in the rain/snow.Gotta break in this engine and tranny


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good Colorado....im over this snow. Ready for spring time to be here...just want to finish up my ride and cruise.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> When you get back hit me up


still in town for another month atleast.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't wait to hit the streets again!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> I can't wait to hit the streets again!!!


Ohhhh ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cruising is where its at


I gotta agree but it's been a minute for me!!! SMH!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I gotta agree but it's been a minute for me!!! SMH!!!



Me too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Me too


Very sad!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Very sad!!!



We can cry together papo...I wont judge you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

It's been a few hours for me


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

Who does good reinforcements here in tha dtown


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> We can cry together papo...I wont judge you


Lmao right!!! Llorando Todo el dia!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cruising is where its at


man if anyone disagrees with that they need to be taken out back and get castrated, stabbed, shot and then buried to a slit golden brown for such an unwise chose...cruising is where it all started


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

redboy104 said:


> Who does good reinforcements here in tha dtown


Fab Industries in Denver.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao right!!! Llorando Todo el dia!!!





Right Lol = llorando out loud


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I gotta agree but it's been a minute for me!!! SMH!!!


Your missing out cuhh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Your missing out cuhh


Man I tried to hand him the keys to my ride tonight and he didn't wanna take em.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Man I tried to hand him the keys to my ride tonight and he didn't wanna take em.


Ya but you probably wanted his house 2 of his kids a years worth of his labor a pair of his shorts and 5k cash on top I don't blame him


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya but you probably wanted his house 2 of his kids a years worth of his labor a pair of his shorts and 5k cash on top I don't blame him


 How dare you !!!!...............................I have enough kids as it is !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roy 61 is clean ass fuck though!!! Real talk he should keep it jus say'n!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Roy 61 is clean ass fuck though!!! Real talk he should keep it jus say'n!!!


 Thanks Dog.It's crossed my mind a few times


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks Dog.It's crossed my mind a few times


you need to really think about it lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry jus' in case you didn't know...


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> Fab Industries in Denver.


Any idea on the price homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Larry jus' in case you didn't know...


I know but nothing a guy can do about it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I know but nothing a guy can do about it


"Often imitated but never duplicated" should be your motto lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

redboy104 said:


> Any idea on the price homie?


Just depends if you're looking for a full wrap, stress points, is the body off the frame. Just hit them up, they're really cool guys. 303 232 3400


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This wiring sux but I'm getting there lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This wiring sux but I'm getting there lol


Git Er Done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Git Er Done


Its hard when your home one day then gone two but I'm working on it


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I was just fucking with you bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I was just fucking with you bro


I'm getting it though little at a time bro


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Larry jus' in case you didn't know...


larry no worries...aint copy right infringement a bitch. *you cant patent words just the way the words are designed....fucking funny how the law works*


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> "Often imitated but never duplicated" should be your motto lol!!!


man its just funny that if you cant be them just change the logo a tiny bit and your good to go...lmfao


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh you didn't know that's our g body chapter LOL jk!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^ Lmao at both those comments!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh you didn't know that's our g body chapter LOL jk!


In Texas its more like our donk and slab chapter


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh you didn't know that's our g body chapter LOL jk!





MOSTHATED CC said:


> In Texas its more like our donk and slab chapter


LMFAO ON BOTH


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

damn its quit in this bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Going down tomorrow in P-Town...............................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats last minute


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats last minute


 Yeah it's been all over da book of faces.Figured I'd throw it on here for those that aren't on it....My bad for last minute kinda thing I figured Brian was filling ya in on FB 411


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Also I'm not in charge of this event.The person that has been in charge of it should have posted it sooner.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na we dont normally talk about facebook lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na we dont normally talk about facebook lol


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL are you gonna be home Larry? I might go through there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL are you gonna be home Larry? I might go through there.


Na im sitting on a train stopped due to wind wont be home till 10 or 11 but if i was i told jason id roll by anyhow be safe though


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy St Pattys weekend Colorado....another day of work over....off to do some Irish Car Bombs


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado????!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heard the bowling party was cool wish i could of made it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Heard the bowling party was cool wish i could of made it


 It was cool.Wish you could have too homie.There will be other GOOD TIMES to be had Dog.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got my ride started after rewiring the engine compartment got the headlights and parking/turnsignals wired along with hei distributor instead of points


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got my ride started after rewiring the engine compartment got the headlights and parking/turnsignals wired along with hei distributor instead of points


 Looking GOOD Big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im trying bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

looks good Larry!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im trying bro


You doing it....Big ups


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Larry are you happy with the new color?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes sir hopefully you will see it for cinco


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yes sir hopefully you will see it for cinco


car looks sexy as hell with the new paint bro. can't wait to see it when your done putting it all back together


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good larry!!! Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanks fellas


no thank u sir for bring something NEW or at Least improved


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Got my ride started after rewiring the engine compartment got the headlights and parking/turnsignals wired along with hei distributor instead of points



Nice!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Sean??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> :wave:


Sup!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

To majestics thank you for the video and good luck at the show


fesboogie said:


> Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Revamped Flyer


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 1135281
> Revamped Flyer


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

tafoya78 said:


> To majestics thank you for the video and good luck at the show


Thanks homie hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that show in the springs the same spot as last year


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I believe it is sir.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yes I believe it is sir.


yeah


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Man....first day of spring...show season right around the corner.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure is my man! Who's tired of all this cold weather?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus a lil something I did on my phone!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> Sure is my man! Who's tired of all this cold weather?


Everybody LOL!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Sure is my man! Who's tired of all this cold weather?


Im over this cold weather and snow.....and sure enough...we are supposed to get snow this weekend....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jus a lil something I did on my phone!!!


 Too many Cleans.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Sure is my man! Who's tired of all this cold weather?


Hey bro, isnt the car on the Layitlow header on top of the screen the 61 you were supposed to buy from Kenny awhile back?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah that's the 61 ken owned Some guy from wicked ways owns it now from the springs.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Yeah that's the 61 ken owned Some guy from wicked ways owns it now from the springs.


Ah..ok...I thought so....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too many Cleans.


Lol jus trying to catch up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

All these car shows for Cinco de Mayo.....

Calendar updated. 

www.coloradocarshows.webs.com


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Cee for postin it!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanx Cee for postin it!


:h5:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Hey bro, isnt the car on the Layitlow header on top of the screen the 61 you were supposed to buy from Kenny awhile back?
> 
> View attachment 1139161


I still see the green Regal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up My Ninja !....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What up My Ninja !....


That's funny u posted that I just ran across all them pics yesterday messing with my camera


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

CityWide CC Annual Event. May 25th 11am-3pm trophies at 4pm @ the old Red Top parking lot at N. Carefree and S. Carefree. Vendor spots available. Categories are 1st 2nd 3rd for all decades 40 - 2000, SUV, 4x4 and lowrider. 5 best of categories. Free bike show as always. Car show feel with kickback mentality. Not a full blown show but worth the while to come out. I will have fliers out soon. Just got everything locked down. Club discounts for five or more entries


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wish I could make all these events


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That's funny u posted that I just ran across all them pics yesterday messing with my camera


LOl...crazy...hope you're doing well my friend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm doing good just work and home out this way and u??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

curiousdos said:


> CityWide CC Annual Event. May 25th 11am-3pm trophies at 4pm @ the old Red Top parking lot at N. Carefree and S. Carefree. Vendor spots available. Categories are 1st 2nd 3rd for all decades 40 - 2000, SUV, 4x4 and lowrider. 5 best of categories. Free bike show as always. Car show feel with kickback mentality. Not a full blown show but worth the while to come out. I will have fliers out soon. Just got everything locked down. Club discounts for five or more entries


hell ya nice to see....should see u then and before...lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm doing good just work and home out this way and u??


Been working too...Not too much going on.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Im looking for a good bodyshop in Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> CityWide CC Annual Event. May 25th 11am-3pm trophies at 4pm @ the old Red Top parking lot at N. Carefree and S. Carefree. Vendor spots available. Categories are 1st 2nd 3rd for all decades 40 - 2000, SUV, 4x4 and lowrider. 5 best of categories. Free bike show as always. Car show feel with kickback mentality. Not a full blown show but worth the while to come out. I will have fliers out soon. Just got everything locked down. Club discounts for five or more entries



:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


When are you leaving for AZ ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tonight Cesar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Out for a stroll on this nice ass day....What up Rockies !*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks real nice Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks real nice Roy


 Thanks dog .Needs a lil love on the body,paint and bumpers but all together a nice ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What old car doesn't need tlc


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What old car doesn't need tlc


 True Story....been really thinking of keeping her lately....Really liking that OG look


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Worry free too with them tires and wheels just hop in and enjoy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Worry free too with them tires and wheels just hop in and enjoy


 Yessir been a pleasure to drive


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do CO


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do CO


What up Big Javi...Great seein you and having a beer with ya yesterday bro.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good stuff man! It was nice seeing all you Good Timers and your ACE as well! Hope yous can make my Cinco de Mayo Event!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Good stuff man! It was nice seeing all you Good Timers and your ACE as well! Hope yous can make my Cinco de Mayo Event!


 Yessir


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

In a new twist to the old style of collages, check out www.MAGCHOP.COM for Lowirder art cut from magazines. Order yours today!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado? It's been really dead in here.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

ttt co what the 1st show in the springs


Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do Colorado? It's been really dead in here.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

tafoya78 said:


> ttt co what the 1st show in the springs


cinco on north Nevada there is a flier on here


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have my show May 3rd


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

cool


Crash1964 said:


> I have my show May 3rd


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Any of u homies kno if theres a colowrado car club already


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Any of u homies kno if theres a colowrado car club already


Don't think so...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Neva heard of Colowrado CC but there is Denver CC.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> View attachment 1170242


good luck with the show bro.


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

www.MagChop.com has the lowrider art that your shop/house/man-cave is missing. Order yours today!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Anson how's life in Utah?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Coo homies i guess will take it me n sum homies r starting the Club COLOWRADO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Coo homies i guess will take it me n sum homies r starting the Club COLOWRADO


:h5:

Good luck brother and congrats!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:
> 
> Good luck brother and congrats!


X2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Qvo papo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Qvo papo!


Trabajando como siempre


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Coo homies i guess will take it me n sum homies r starting the Club COLOWRADO


u guys just Lowriders...club whys


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanx Anson how's life in Utah?


same shit just another day homie.not lovin it out here though...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> same shit just another day homie.not lovin it out here though...


Stop hatin I'm hold u too that kool-aid sunday


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> same shit just another day homie.not lovin it out here though...



I thought you were moving back to Denver


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Raiderhater, Anson, Roy, Fes, Ceez, and everyone else?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> Stop hatin I'm hold u too that kool-aid sunday


I stay ready with the Kool-aid! No guarantees that its not spiked though...:no:



BigCeez said:


> I thought you were moving back to Denver


:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> I stay ready with the Kool-aid! No guarantees that its not spiked though...:no:
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


:banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

did i here someone say kool-aid


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a question just put my daytons on I have China adapters and dayton knock offs but my question is I put the KO on and for some reason wen I tighten it all the way there is a small gap between the back of the KO and the circle part the rim fits over on the adapter is this normal because there not dayton adapters? ?????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> Got a question just put my daytons on I have China adapters and dayton knock offs but my question is I put the KO on and for some reason wen I tighten it all the way there is a small gap between the back of the KO and the circle part the rim fits over on the adapter is this normal because there not dayton adapters? ?????


That is not normal....China adapters can be used with Ds KOs but some times can be tricky. Is it the left or right side that you are having problems with ? I might have an extra adapter you could try.


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

BigCeez said:


> That is not normal....China adapters can be used with Ds KOs but some times can be tricky. Is it the left or right side that you are having problems with ? I might have an extra adapter you could try.


Ceez Im having trouble with both sides I'm not sure why I'm gonna try threading them out off the car but just wasn't sure


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just buy a new set of Dayton adapters.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I believe they all have that gap.If they are tight they are right.i'd never mount Dayton spinners on China adapters though.the threading is slightly different.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Real hogs roll chinas from da watch to the adapters pull something up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol....You a foo Big Larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Real hogs roll chinas from da watch to the adapters pull something up


real talk LMAO!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

GTColorado said:


> View attachment 1174850


This is correct, when you hand tighten it on there is a gap when it is tight, then just give her a few smacks with the hammer and your golden.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Get a knock off tool rather than a hammer. I got one it works really well.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!! Nice cruise for Jimmy yesterday!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good Fes?


Same ol' shit different day maboi!!! you???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just loving this weather!! Trying to get my car ready for this spring/summer


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Just loving this weather!! Trying to get my car ready for this spring/summer


Lol right!!! This back and forth is kill'n me!!! The weather!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!!!! What's good peoples?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Javier CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Weather looks better this weekend!!! At least I hope.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


oh shit that looks sick dogg.congrats cant want to see it in person


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very Nice Larry!! Congrats! Looks a lot brighter Red!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning fellas!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Look'n Good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>



GOOD LORD that thing is clean!! Nice work Larry


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Gotta see it in person that new paint pops extra nice!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks fellas and u got that right brian


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Larry :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Fellas!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Need some 76 Balls for those antennas homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bad fuckin ass though....I can only hope to have something half as nice in the future.You are definitely a big part of why Colorado is recognized brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What's up with those 76 balls?? What's the signifance?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Bad fuckin ass though....I can only hope to have something half as nice in the future.You are definitely a big part of why Colorado is recognized brother.


Ya Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya Fes


Lmao!!! Daaaaammmn... That was for me??? Lol I'm jus a squirrel trying to het a nut!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Daaaaammmn... That was for me??? Lol I'm jus a squirrel trying to het a nut!!!


Lol I was rapping to my friend last night he said the same thing lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Lol I was rapping to my friend last night he said the same thing lol


Lmao im jus wondering if I can get a ride around the block in the '57!!! I'll lay off the soul-glo that day LMAO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You got it fes lmao!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You got it fes lmao!!!!


Thuts whuts up!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What's up with those 76 balls?? What's the signifance?


Back in the 70's and early 80's there was a gas station (Union 76) that had a giant 76 ball that rotated constantly.Just a vintage thing bro.They would give you a free antenna ball with a fill up.The antenna ball was great to locate your car in a busy parking lot or as a safety precaution in White out situations.they became a fad.Looks like this one is still around...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Back in the 70's and early 80's there was a gas station (Union 76) that had a giant 76 ball that rotated constantly.Just a vintage thing bro.They would give you a free antenna ball with a fill up.The antenna ball was great to locate your car in a busy parking lot or as a safety precaution in White out situations.they became a fad.Looks like this one is still around...


I was about to say... The gas stations are still around in certain places...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't afford a full tank so I'd look like I was faking the funk and I don't dig that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Thuts whuts up!!!


We like the same music hell it would be the two M's rolling


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can't afford a full tank so I'd look like I was faking the funk and I don't dig that


I has a few extras you can have


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> We like the same music hell it would be the two M's rolling


Yessur sounds good!!! Lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I has a few extras you can have


I might have to take u up on that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

had to wash the rear wheels so I can install the skirts and waiting on my rocker trim


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks cuz


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Just Casual Monte!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks wet


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I has a few extras you can have


You're gonna give him your balls ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> You're gonna give him your balls ?


if he can pry em from his ladies purse lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if he can pry em from his ladies purse lol


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol Larry.....Happy Easter everyone.....Great day of cruising in The White Girl today...Trying to enjoy my last week with her......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It wasn't that nice here. So u think it will sell on eBay??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It wasn't that nice here. So u think it will sell on eBay??


 It might but a few of the guys that were on the fence might get it before the auction ends.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good Easter....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Sup bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup bro!!!



Nada, out here in Indianapolis for work....which sucks....I gotta get back so I can finish my car.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicano Park and Jst show and cruz!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks cool


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah it was bad ass!!!! Talked with a bunch of people and I was told the Torres show and the big M BBQ are a must go.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nada, out here in Indianapolis for work....which sucks....I gotta get back so I can finish my car.


Right!!! I feel you!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GM CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's goin to the Torres Show? I wish I could post the videos I got too just don't know how!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad everyone enjoyed the pics.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Slow In this muthafucka!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here good mornin


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hahahaha he was laying on the ground and that fucker picked him up by the belt loops of his pants and bammmm lmao


Hey Chris Larry and tj fuck you'd for bringing up old shit that was not funny u and Chris where supposed be watching him an its all good car looks nice Larry hey Chris do have an extra set of paking lights for my cutlass the ones that go in the bumper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnn talk about old shit that comment is like 6 months old lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO....happy to be back home. Got to meet some cool people in Indy


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Definitely nice to meet you homie.. looking forward to hanging out with you again soon.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> Hey Chris Larry and tj fuck you'd for bringing up old shit


I never said nothing foo! Better check that tone lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn talk about old shit that comment is like 6 months old lol


Dam I have not been on in awhile lol how's the family and u doing cuz


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> I never said nothing foo! Better check that tone lol


Mind ur elders lil boy lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> Dam I have not been on in awhile lol how's the family and u doing cuz


Quit lying u on an old dinosaur computer u posted right after me that day and it took a month to connect and show up lmao u could have put a scroll on a teridactals ankle and we would of gotten the response faster


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Quit lying u on an old dinosaur computer u posted right after me that day and it took a month to connect and show up lmao u could have put a scroll on a teridactals ankle and we would of gotten the response faster


u caught me fool how's the family cuz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> u caught me fool how's the family cuz


Good how u guys doing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Noon to 6 that's a long show and if u bring a car roll in at 9am to 6 yikes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

All day thang


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like to cruise so I'd rather cut it short lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here man


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Me too...thank god these big shows only come out once a year. :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> Mind ur elders lil boy lol


You may be older but I'm wiser,not to mention more handsome :roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Noon to 6 that's a long show and if u bring a car roll in at 9am to 6 yikes


lol 9 to 6 more like be there at 7am to get in line so u can get in the doors at 9.30 plus it takes 1 hour to get out the building and into traffic...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> You may be older but I'm wiser,not to mention more handsome :roflmao:


you right on that one...cuz id FUCK YOU...EVEN WITHOUT SHAVING..:rofl::nicoderm:..J/K


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol 9 to 6 more like be there at 7am to get in line so u can get in the doors at 9.30 plus it takes 1 hour to get out the building and into traffic...


That's after trophies if u stay for them so think 8pm or later out that bitch


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good how u guys doing


Where good things are great


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> You may be older but I'm wiser,not to mention more handsome :roflmao:


Wiser doubt that but dam are u ugly yes u are besides 84impalafinishadream wants to rape you :roflmao:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That's after trophies if u stay for them so think 8pm or later out that bitch


LOL FORGOT ABOUT THAT...but it is nice to have another big name show in Colorado...may be worth the 18 hour day


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe the reason why it's goin on so late to keep people from Cruzin after the show!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Maybe the reason why it's goin on so late to keep people from Cruzin after the show!



No...there is no conspiracy theory or alterior motive to keep people from cruising, that is just how they have slated for their shows. The shows in California are scheduled the same way. Like I said, glad the big show only happens once a year. Gives us the rest of the year to cruise


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> Wiser doubt that but dam are u ugly yes u are besides 84impalafinishadream wants to rape you :roflmao:


I'm sure his comment was meant for you, beings you have sturdy belt loops on all your pants


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I'm sure his comment was meant for you, beings you have sturdy belt loops on all your pants


Lmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good Locos?!!!! Who's ready for this Weekend?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

me neither...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm taking the FAM to Kansas for a family function


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol nice!!! Have fun everyone!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

whats up CO:wave: and no Joey I don't have any extras and also sorry to hear about the rape your going to get but if you take it like a man maybe you'll enjoy it


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO:wave: and no Joey I don't have any extras and also sorry to hear about the rape your going to get but if you take it like a man maybe you'll enjoy it


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good day for Colorado yesterday!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Why?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice turn out and very pleasing and successful show!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Why?


Jus a good show!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh cool where at?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Very nice turn out and very pleasing and successful show!!!!


Very GOOD to hear my Bro.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up CO:wave: and no Joey I don't have any extras and also sorry to hear about the rape your going to get but if you take it like a man maybe you'll enjoy it


cool bro thanks and no I ain't gay like u and tj u guys like what what up the butt lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning! Hey fellas any highlights from any of the shows and or pics? Thanx


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning! Hey fellas any highlights from any of the shows and or pics? Thanx


Sam posted these on facebook


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh cool where at?


The springs show... I wasn't there long but it was a good turnout and good seein' everyone!!! but shit I worked all weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Couple pics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any others


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics thanx Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry for not taking a gang of pics I was only at the show for like an hour and half those pics my girl took... and no problem Javier!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


>


Randy got robbed thats just how i feel....FUCK THAT SHOW THIS YEAR LAST YEAR AND IN THE FUCKING FUTURE...IM NEVER DOING IT IF IT THE SAME FOLKS RUNNING IT...ON THE FLY"NEW" CATEGORY'S NO WAY...THAT CAR DESERVES MORE PROPS NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TOOK AND I DONT EVEN LIKE THE STYLE OF THE PATTERNS IN OR OUT...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Should of came to mind in a park where it belongs.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like a decent show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks like a decent show


It was Larry!!! You coming up for city wide event???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> It was Larry!!! You coming up for city wide event???


When is that??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

When is the cw show?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

May


MOSTHATED CC said:


> When is that??


May 25th


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I think...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good week Colorado.....off to Los Angeles for the week! Gonna hit Crenshaw on Sunday...I will take pics for you all.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> May May 25th


I took off one weekend day already guess I better decide if I wanna go to this show in Lamar or springs Cuz I can't do both


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a flyer for the CW show? And location?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Is there a flyer for the CW show? And location?


Shouldn't you be showing us???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus say'n


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Shouldn't you be showing us???


No brother. Javi and CW collectively parted ways. Javi will always still be considered family tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Then were waiting on u ceez


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Then were waiting on u ceez


Lol right!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

And if its not in fountain u need to move it back there I dug that spot lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's all going to the City Wide Show and the Budweiser Super Show? Just to have an Idea?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fountain spot was nice kinda far from the springs though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pics Roy thanks for posting them!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Fountain spot was nice kinda far from the springs though.


They drive 8 miles to have it there I drive 100 to show up I drove to Denver my boy cruised to new mex so forgive me if I shit on your its too far from the springs shit lol sorry dude but it had to be said


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't think I will make the citywide thing fes no offence to them I dig the citywide crew but its a car show and pueblo is holding a cruise night so if I can only make one I'm all about the cruise


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry Fes,Angel,and Viejitos ....stole some pics to share.....Sorry for the Doubles....Now go get on da Book of Faces you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I as well will MOST likely not make the CW one as well.It's my 9th Anniversary.I'm sure a grip of GT'ers will be there though.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Don't think I will make the citywide thing fes no offence to them I dig the citywide crew but its a car show and pueblo is holding a cruise night so if I can only make one I'm all about the cruise


well keep me informed for those cruise nights there please...cuz i dont have the book of faces


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well keep me informed for those cruise nights there please...cuz i dont have the book of faces


Me either but I do have the flyer on my phone o can post it or if brian wants to he can throw it up


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

In Pueblo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Co-signed on Randy getting robbed.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They drive 8 miles to have it there I drive 100 to show up I drove to Denver my boy cruised to new mex so forgive me if I shit on your its too far from the springs shit lol sorry dude but it had to be said


Lmao this one of the old smart ass LIL replies that kept this shit live!!! LMAO tru story though!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Don't think I will make the citywide thing fes no offence to them I dig the citywide crew but its a car show and pueblo is holding a cruise night so if I can only make one I'm all about the cruise


I would do the same thing honestly!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao this one of the old smart ass LIL replies that kept this shit live!!! LMAO tru story though!!!


The people are too afraid to leave their backyard is an old reply lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sorry Fes,Angel,and Viejitos ....stole some pics to share.....Sorry for the Doubles....Now go get on da Book of Faces you guys


All good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The people are too afraid to leave their backyard is an old reply lol


another tru story!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> another tru story!!!


I keep it real fes u know that unlike some folks who are way different on the net than in person


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Co-signed on Randy getting robbed.


I don't wanna get Into It all crazy but If there was a negative to the show I would say this was It!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I keep it real fes u know that unlike some folks who are way different on the net than in person


Lmao!!! Its a million times worse on facebook too!!! ask roy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Its a million times worse on facebook too!!! ask roy!!!


I already know bro its unreal


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They drive 8 miles to have it there I drive 100 to show up I drove to Denver my boy cruised to new mex so forgive me if I shit on your its too far from the springs shit lol sorry dude but it had to be said


Nah distances isn't my point there's a lot nicer venues parks and places etc in Springs. Guess wrong words my bad.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any shows this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nah distances isn't my point there's a lot nicer venues parks and places etc in Springs. Guess wrong words my bad.


It's a dope park I jus don't like the parking but it's still on point to me!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> It's a dope park I jus don't like the parking but it's still on point to me!!!


I thought it was good but what do I know


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought it was good but what do I know


funny thing the year my club rolled down there deep I luved the lil' ride we took down there!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> funny thing the year my club rolled down there deep I luved the lil' ride we took down there!!! LMAO!!!


The whole 8 miles?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna call crash Eminem Cuz he's on 8 mile lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The whole 8 miles?


lmao right exactly whut I'm say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm gonna call crash Eminem Cuz he's on 8 mile lol


lmao!!! Javier you gonna catch a lil bit of hell now!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

B rabbit


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 1216826
> 
> In Pueblo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Co-signed on Randy getting robbed.


thanks i just had to Vent a little...u know me i stir the pot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> :thumbsup:


U guys going or is it too far?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn really lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It fit good bro sorry I had to lol


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It fit good bro sorry I had to lol


FYI I will be off for the pueblo cruise night so if any club members want me to roll with them in there rag im down.Ill try to not even spill any beer in there whip?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> FYI I will be off for the pueblo cruise night so if any club members want me to roll with them in there rag im down.Ill try to not even spill any beer in there whip?


Hahahahaha so no 61 vert then??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U guys going or is it too far?


lol man i was thinking of it but not in a lolo just in the wifes truck


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hahahahaha so no 61 vert then??


wouldent think so???But my part came in today,:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impala63 said:


> wouldent think so???But my part came in today,:biggrin:


Oh hell ya that's cool


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper COlowRADO


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

impala63 said:


> FYI I will be off for the pueblo cruise night so if any club members want me to roll with them in there rag im down.Ill try to not even spill any beer in there whip?


Hell, you should just bust out the 63 for one night!!


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hell, you should just bust out the 63 for one night!!


:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Sell me that 63 already JR


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

impala63 said:


> :dunno:


Shit I will drive it and you can drink LOL!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

63? What 63 Roy? Man I will roll my 61 vert any time any where!!! Lol. You fools need to see now!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sell me that 63 already JR


youd want to buy it for 5k and sell it for 27.5 lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

now it has engraved bumper guards all the trim on the interior is gold and it has a digital dash the trunk and engine compartment are done pics don't do this ride justice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I seen the engraving and still think this is one of the baddest HT's in the State


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> youd want to buy it for 5k and sell it for 27.5 lol


 Really????.........LOL....Nah I'd do the undies then sell it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The undies on this car would make it Legendary....Up there with the best of them.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you still own that 63 Larry?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cruz night come one come all. Tower and Hampton aurora co.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Do you still own that 63 Larry?


It belongs to my brother impala63 he has a 61 rag too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> now it has engraved bumper guards all the trim on the interior is gold and it has a digital dash the trunk and engine compartment are done pics don't do this ride justice


clean ass car!!! I rather have a clean car like this than a P.O.S. car wit' a million things done to it that isn't sharp!!! Wit' that said if you gonna do a million thangs to your car make sure its sharp!!! back to your regularly scheduled program!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> youd want to buy it for 5k and sell it for 27.5 lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> The undies on this car would make it Legendary....Up there with the best of them.


Gold Lotion on this would be DOPE!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics of the 61 raggie? Love that 63!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No pics its black with black spokes its a driver project car he has a lot of cool extras for it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice to hear!!! I think I have seen it.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Aye que "raggie"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Aye que "raggie"


That word is bad for la raza


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got that word from Roy. Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He's a bad influence


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> :roflmao:


Plus he ain't raza that's why he speaks with those terms lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats Gold Lotion?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whats Gold Lotion?


 I think the described subject Mr. Confessor mentioned was a reference to the Chroming and Gold electroplating to the southern portion of as vehicles undercarriage.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Whats Gold Lotion?


Damnn u wet behind the ears rabbit


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification Roy!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I Neva heard of that young blood!! Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How old are u?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

37


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Guess I am young blood compared to you. Use the shammy u got to dry your ride off at the car was to dry behind your ears lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's pretty damn funny Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey I'm a Mexican dude named Larry I got nothing else to be but funny lmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I think the described subject Mr. Confessor mentioned was a reference to the Chroming and Gold electroplating to the southern portion of as vehicles undercarriage.


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Everybody ready for snow tomorrow?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> now it has engraved bumper guards all the trim on the interior is gold and it has a digital dash the trunk and engine compartment are done pics don't do this ride justice


Always thought this car is beautiful. Personally wouldn't do a digital dash but its still bad ass. He gonna lift it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na I don't think so


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Car show weather today lol!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut's happening Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Snow snow snow!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

All rain here


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup co


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They drive 8 miles to have it there I drive 100 to show up I drove to Denver my boy cruised to new mex so forgive me if I shit on your its too far from the springs shit lol sorry dude but it had to be said


The implication that it's too far from springs is only the assumption of someone and the factual reason for not being at the fountain park. We were actual going to have our function there this year but we ended up landing a sweet deal for parking lot space which is hard to come across in springs without paying an arm and a leg. We did not want a full blown car show but we also wanted people to feel their day was worth while spending with us. We have more trophies than a show and shine but not a full blown all categories show. CityWide CC does prefer to promote kickbacks and cruises but with the opportunity of the parking lot and the lack of shows last year we considered this to be the best option for us this year. 
I have not caught up on pages yet but I made it to this point so far so if this explanation is presumptuous I apologize. I just wanted things to be factual. No offense to anyone and no offense taken if anyone chooses not to attend. We have been quiet for a little but we are still here and respect all clubs and solo riders. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

curiousdos said:


> The implication that it's too far from springs is only the assumption of someone and not the factual reason for not being at the fountain park. We were actual going to have our function there this year but we ended up landing a sweet deal for parking lot space which is hard to come across in springs without paying an arm and a leg. We did not want a full blown car show but we also wanted people to feel their day was worth while spending with us. We have more trophies than a show and shine but not a full blown all categories show. CityWide CC does prefer to promote kickbacks and cruises but with the opportunity of the parking lot and the lack of shows last year we considered this to be the best option for us this year.
> I have not caught up on pages yet but I made it to this point so far so if this explanation is presumptuous I apologize. I just wanted things to be factual. No offense to anyone and no offense taken if anyone chooses not to attend. We have been quiet for a little but we are still here and respect all clubs and solo riders.
> Have a great day everyone.


"Not the factual reason" sorry for the error


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was actual just teasing b rabbit cuz he said it was far from springs lol but good luck on the show chris and if im available due to work ill show up and support you guys


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> clean ass car!!! I rather have a clean car like this than a P.O.S. car wit' a million things done to it that isn't sharp!!! Wit' that said if you gonna do a million thangs to your car make sure its sharp!!! back to your regularly scheduled program!!!


well theres no hope for me then cuz mines a 1969 SS cant get any more P.O.S. then a 69.....lmfao i hate that car REAL TALK im going to ROY it out when its done


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting comment from Chris.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well theres no hope for me then cuz mines a 1969 SS cant get any more P.O.S. then a 69.....lmfao i hate that car REAL TALK im going to ROY it out when its done


69s are cool im a fan of the 1970 impala more though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Interesting comment from Chris.


He used to many big words me and jeffy dont undetstand lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> well theres no hope for me then cuz mines a 1969 SS cant get any more P.O.S. then a 69.....lmfao i hate that car REAL TALK im going to ROY it out when its done


I don't care if its a gbody all im sayin' is the work on any given car should be sharp... Lol!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO. Finally back from LA....had to drive through the mountains during the crap weather....that was an adventure. Good to be home tho.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I don't care if its a gbody all im sayin' is the work on any given car should be sharp... Lol!!! :thumbsup:


lol i got u just had to mess with u


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn I didn't know you drove to Cali!!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup co.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do Colorado!!!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's goin to the up coming shows this weekend and next?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn I didn't know you drove to Cali!!!!


Hell yea...had to....was way cheaper to drive out there with my 42 kids. It was cool though....the kids loved the road trip but man...thats a hell of a drive.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phuck I bet lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 1216826
> 
> In Pueblo.


Dont forget everybody come cruise saturday night


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Luv the bright ass red!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin sharp Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx cuz


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn its been slow in here caught up in a year in like 30 min lol...what up CO how's everyones projects comin?? Tried to post pics of my 65 but can't from my phone...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup Colorado!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Any nice 65 rear bumpers out there??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Check Weeks out, East of Springs for your bumpers.


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Any nice 65 rear bumpers out there??


whats up scotty pimpin hit up randy he might have one


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good mornin Colorado!!! I hope everyone has a great weekend. I wish I could make a show or the pueblo Cruz but I have to work this weekend.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave: Buenas dias!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody got a clean set of Dayton's for sale?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hit up Havoc or Marco


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who are they Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

HITS was the only none pueblo cats i seen good seeing u there scotty guess everybody else is scurred


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't make it I had to work. Was it a good event and turn out Larry?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hell yeah it was good seeing HITS out there for sure!! You know Crashman it was a good turn out the best thing was seeing a bunch of rides in the streets, that's where it's at, cruisin!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I concur Brian


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Only picture I took but way more rides than just this.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn good to hear brodda!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

it was nice to see everyone that I knew yesterday and meet everyone that I didn't. can't wait for someone to put together something like that again. it was fun


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> HITS was the only none pueblo cats i seen good seeing u there scotty guess everybody else is scurred


lol Larry i love how u put that....cuz i should any city give a shit about another city if they dont start going to each others shows...we want unity but only on our terms....that shit is funny to me..thanks for the REAL TALK LARRY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey all im saying is people complain about no shows nobody cruising but when its cracken where are they?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

and my ass didn't even know about it....or i got the date wrong cuz i thought it was last weekend...for a cruise my wife's car can handle any venue and WE like to roll i don't have Facebook but i do check this everyday Monday thru Friday so everyone post it here that's what this topic is for anyways.....here SS broke down last weekend anyways and still aint fixed...lmfao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

But i understand cuz i cant make everything cuz my job i just figured theres alot of riders in springs but seen none


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey all im saying is people complain about no shows nobody cruising but when its cracken where are they?


i know what you saying and im glad u said it cuz u right. the springs says Denver and Pueblo dont go to ours venues...even tho the springs dont go to there city...unless Lowrider or Budweiser is there...LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> and my ass didn't even know about it....or i got the date wrong cuz i thought it was last weekend...for a cruise my wife's car can handle any venue and WE like to roll i don't have Facebook but i do check this everyday Monday thru Friday so everyone post it here that's what this topic is for anyways.....here SS broke down last weekend anyways and still aint fixed...lmfao


It was posted twice on here i bumped it like the day before as a reminder so i dont like your excuse lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It was posted twice on here i bumped it like the day before as a reminder _*so i dont like your excuse lol*_


man i tried tho...lol keeping doing that tho posting info on here so us NONE FACEBOOKERS KNOW and making me stay true to what i say...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I be like remember u said jeff lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup co


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet the Cruz was cool I wish I could have made it. I had to work. Hoping to make the CW show. Hope the weather holds up. Suppose to rain off and on.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Been a minute!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I be like remember u said jeff lol


shit that woeks for me...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo what's good fellas?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yawn in here!!!! Some one post some pics or say something!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Been working on my bike just a little at a time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


You stay building them!!! This your 3rd right??? Looks good!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> You stay building them!!! This your 3rd right??? Looks good!!!


Na like 7th or 8th i lost count lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah nice bike does match your Chevy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup same color


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> View attachment 1216722


TTT for the City Wide show this sunday


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

This rain sucks for car shows!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some more


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> TTT for the City Wide show this sunday


Hahahaha I see what you did there, keepin em informed!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya but rabbits right it shows rain up there for the next week


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What's the weather like in springs


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's nice and probably rain after noon evening.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You in springs


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No that's what my dad told me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You going


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not too sure yet are you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell ya I ain't scared


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice are you there now?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice how was it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice how was it?


Cool


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Big Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Roy just sharing for the people who couldn't make it didn't want to tell them to go to youshouldofwent.com lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good one Larry!!! Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Larry....good seeing everyone on Sunday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Nice pics Larry!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Out for the day!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Nice pics larry


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any shows this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Any shows this weekend?


Looks like there is one - http://coloradocarshows.webs.com/apps/calendar/


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Looks like there is one - http://coloradocarshows.webs.com/apps/calendar/


 Ours is July 26th....For yo Calendar mayne


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Ours is July 26th....For yo Calendar mayne


Do you have a flyer by chance Mister Roy? I will get it added right now for ya.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's Rollin this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I am on 504 wheels


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

504?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

504 wheels on the train there Rabbit.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice get your roll on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

All weekend long like a boss


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Union p?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No way I only work for fortune.500 companies lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No way I only work for fortune.500 companies lol


Das why yous a balla lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Das why yous a balla lol


I stay broke


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here broke as a joke lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Out Rollin today!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo fellas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You need to learn how to post pics lol but keep en coming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Soowoooo


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn what kinds of rims did you get on it Larry?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just sum cheap chrome Chinas I painted lol im a broke baller fuck ds


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Soowoooo


 Sickness.....


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Dwaaaaammmnn!!!!! Shit goes hard my friend!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Man u a baller broke my ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the rims Larry!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Soowoooo


Car is looking super dope Larry!!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

What it Dew COlowRADO?????:thumbsup:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Sup CO lookin for a new or good lowmiles chevy engine fuel injected but open to whatever let me know...wheels look bad ass big Larry!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Out Rollin today!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Sup CO lookin for a new or good lowmiles chevy engine fuel injected but open to whatever let me know...wheels look bad ass big Larry!!


HIT me up dogg....what price u trying to pay for one cuz i know of at least 2 for sale 719-651-2942


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on fellas I appreciate the comments


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sup CO! been in salida 2 years now! Need some car shows in my life!!! where they at? Who's Who around these parts.? denver ? springs?


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

lets start a first friday like we did back home!! KC Estilo!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cruz nights are nice!! Hampton and Tower in Aurora Sonics every friday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im far from salida i cruise in pueblo and springs sometimes denver every now and then


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup PJeezy!!! Lol!!! when you comingup here???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

SWEET! THANKS CRASH! I WOULD LOVE TO DO SOME CRUISING IN THE SPRINGS OR PUEBLO.! IVE GOT A 68 DROP IN DECENT SHAPE. I ALSO HAVE A 84 COUP WITH A COUPLE OF PISTON PUMPS!! ANY ONE NEED SOME 13X7 GOLD BACKS OR 14X7 ALL GOLDS STAMPED!! I EVEN HAVE A SET OF 13X7 SUPREMES


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

HAMPTON AND TOWER??


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

EXTREME7175 said:


> Sup CO! been in salida 2 years now! Need some car shows in my life!!! where they at? Who's Who around these parts.? denver ? springs?



http://coloradocarshows.webs.com/apps/calendar/ 


Any pics of the 13x7s?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hampton an tower are cross streets where the Sonics sits in Aurora, CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Hampton an tower are cross streets where the Sonics sits in Aurora, CO


You going tomorrow?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Idk depends on weather


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomorrow suppose to be the big finale to start Cruz night. I hope the weather is nice.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Tomorrow suppose to be the big finale to start Cruz night. I hope the weather is nice.


This rain blows.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Tomorrow suppose to be the big finale to start Cruz night. I hope the weather is nice.


Hold up did you say the big end to start cruise night? Wtf lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I the start oops lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I the start oops lol


Thats even worse lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Tomorrow suppose to be the big kickoff to start Cruz night. I hope the weather is nice.


fixt


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Larry!!! lol!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rain is goin to kill the event today.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

EXTREME7175 said:


> SWEET! THANKS CRASH! I WOULD LOVE TO DO SOME CRUISING IN THE SPRINGS OR PUEBLO.! IVE GOT A 68 DROP IN DECENT SHAPE. I ALSO HAVE A 84 COUP WITH A COUPLE OF PISTON PUMPS!! ANY ONE NEED SOME 13X7 GOLD BACKS OR 14X7 ALL GOLDS STAMPED!! I EVEN HAVE A SET OF 13X7 SUPREMES


What shape are the 13s inn?? How much? Any pics?


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> HIT me up dogg....what price u trying to pay for one cuz i know of at least 2 for sale 719-651-2942


Thanks big Jeff I ended uo going to Laniers speed shop and grabbed a mild small block he built...ill let you know if I need another one soon bro thanks agin..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Thanks big Jeff I ended uo going to Laniers speed shop and grabbed a mild small block he built...ill let you know if I need another one soon bro thanks agin..


no prob anytime


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Came to colorado springs and now I own a 61 vert


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Came to colorado springs and now I own a 61 vert


I knew you were asking for 61 parts


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Haha had to make the sale complete


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

looking for a 62 rear bumper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Haha had to make the sale complete


Any pics


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothing yet load it up tomorrow and back to wyoming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool congradulations on the vert ivan You gonna paint it white again or go a different color


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm going to go a different color and change the top to a stayfast and gangster window


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

How was that cruise last night Rabbit? The wheather turned out to be alright.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> I'm going to go a different color and change the top to a stayfast and gangster window


Gotta go with a gangster window


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to see pics of tour vert too!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its roys old 61


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh okay I seen it's a nice ride needs some love. Cruz night was good but I didn't stay very long due to going to my friends sons graduation party. It was really packed! Golden cruz is tonight that mutha pucker is huge like 200 300 plus cars mainly hot rods but there are a kinds of cool ass rides. I seen a lot of drop tops last year!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm sure Ivan will show that ride a lot of Love.It definitely fell Into the right hands.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Oh okay I seen it's a nice ride needs some love. Cruz night was good but I didn't stay very long due to going to my friends sons graduation party. It was really packed! Golden cruz is tonight that mutha pucker is huge like 200 300 plus cars mainly hot rods but there are a kinds of cool ass rides. I seen a lot of drop tops last year!!!


That sounds cool


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> How was that cruise last night Rabbit? The wheather turned out to be alright.


 WHAT CRUISE???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Golden Cruz is on every first Saturday of the month during the summer. Google golden Cruz it's bad ass.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Roy any extra parts for sale??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cruz night in aurora was really good too except for the music. Lol


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

sounds cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What was wrong with the music


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

impala63 said:


> Roy any extra parts for sale??


 Sorry bro sold all the extra trim when I got it and gave Ivan the rest of the extra stuff.Wish I would have known you needed stuff I had a shitload of extra chrome


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sorry bro sold all the extra trim when I got it and gave Ivan the rest of the extra stuff.Wish I would have known you needed stuff I had a shitload of extra chrome


Its all good Roy just really need to replace one piece of trim but always looking for some goodies.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Needs Love ? Never seen your 61 so I can't compare. I've spent over 100 grand building 2 cars so ill make sure and put plenty of love into the ace.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Needs Love ? Never seen your 61 so I can't compare. I've spent over 100 grand building 2 cars so ill make sure and put plenty of love into the ace.


Baller


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Na I just spent money not very wisely on cars I shouldn't have built wish I had about 3 clean rags with that money


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

0


OVERTIME said:


> Needs Love ? Never seen your 61 so I can't compare. I've spent over 100 grand building 2 cars so ill make sure and put plenty of love into the ace.


:thumbsup:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Na I just spent money not very wisely on cars I shouldn't have built wish I had about 3 clean rags with that money


I think everybody has done that


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on your new ride overtime. Glad to hear it. Yup rides are a expensive hobby that's for damn Shure. Over this last year I've spent some dollars on mind. Big ups to everyone keeping it alive!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

As for the music. It's just that they be rockin crazy oldies music. I mean I love soul oldies Brenton woods, parliament, bootsy etc. they don't play that stuff. Just not my flavor of music.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Havana Cruise Saturday!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes sir Havana Cruz is right!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> As for the music. It's just that they be rockin crazy oldies music. I mean I love soul oldies Brenton woods, parliament, bootsy etc. they don't play that stuff. Just not my flavor of music.


Cruise night means im cruising listen To my music in my ride lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

More of hang out here oh I be jamin in the ride come on up and you will see what I am sayin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What you listen too


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Old school, chente, rap, hip hop, rock, country classic rock etc. you?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Juicy j lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Real talk lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Project pat, 3 6 mafia!!!


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co just checking in


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Project pat, 3 6 mafia!!!


They cool but i like juicy j solo wiz khalifa is good i like kendrick too alot of haters but lil wayne has some good shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL


2 Wrongs dont make a right but 3 rights make a left


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

lil Wayne is dope


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Joe lol!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They cool but i like juicy j solo wiz khalifa is good i like kendrick too alot of haters but* lil wayne has some good shit*


*
*


Crash1964 said:


> lil Wayne is dope


SHIT is right...:barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> SHIT is right...:barf:


What can i say we dont all have the same taste


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol awe Anson


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> SHIT is right...:barf:


:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone goin to Vegas this year for the super show?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Anyone goin to Vegas this year for the super show?


me and the wife plan to and hell most of us in the Majestics Colorado go every year....lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! Larry always surprise me wit his taste in music!!! I listen to the same shit!!! 

...& you can hate on Wayne but a lot of his music is dope but to each they own Ofcourse!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vegas Vegas Vegas!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Larry always surprise me wit his taste in music!!! I listen to the same shit!!!
> 
> ...& you can hate on Wayne but a lot of his music is dope but to each they own Ofcourse!!!


See when u cruise with me in my ride we can bump sum good tunes lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup Colorado


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any one goin to the Havana Cruz this weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> See when u cruise with me in my ride we can bump sum good tunes lol


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They cool but i like juicy j solo wiz khalifa is good i like kendrick too alot of haters but lil wayne has some good shit


wiz is my dog I like Kendrick too but I fucks wit tech nine a lot


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://m.onhavanastreet.com/havanamotormile 
Havana Cruz fellas?!?!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

She getting there!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good scotty


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice paint big dawg!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good Scotty!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking GOOD Big Scotty


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What can i say we dont all have the same taste


ya



Crash1964 said:


> Lol awe Anson


:dunno:



BigCeez said:


> :wave:


wuts good


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up jam master j


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What up jam master j


Workin bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Workin bro


Same here at home though lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to start my weekend


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

It's time for some cold ones IMO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes indeed


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

wannabelowrider said:


> It's time for some cold ones IMO


x2


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Salut


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats skunky lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That's my drank lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Modelo kicks coronas ass lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy Poppas Day fellas!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dead in here


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

what's up co


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam its dead in here


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

What's up CO


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup chris


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

bored


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> What's up CO


hi


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody looking for some 62 impala foxcraft skirts . I have a clean set for sale


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

this is a little more my speed...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> hi


whats up bro? how you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> this is a little more my speed...


I used to rock all that old shit till it got old


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning fellas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

This is what you all should be cruising to....nothing more gangsta then this.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! like I tell fools "Nuthin' but a G thang" one of the dopest songs ever but you can only bump the shit so many times before it gets old!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> this is a little more my speed...


this shit dope tho!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! like I tell fools "Nuthin' but a G thang" one of the dopest songs ever but you can only bump the shit so many times before it gets old!!! Lmao!!!


You sir are correct


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You sir are correct


Agreed with yous guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> This is what you all should be cruising to....nothing more gangsta then this.


Don't talk shit about menudo ceez!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You sir are correct


Lol jus say'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Agreed with yous guys


Sup Javier!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not much Fes just been out Rollin you goin to Vegas this year?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Not much Fes just been out Rollin you goin to Vegas this year?


Every year bro!!! Lol!!! Hopefully... Kinda became the yearly family thang!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7J1i1OkKs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnn rabbit u cant post pics or vids lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> whats up bro? how you been?


been good bro just working and tryin to fix the cutty. how u been ?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado! Cruz night tonight


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

loco surpreme said:


> been good bro just working and tryin to fix the cutty. how u been ?


Better get that shit done. It ain't gonna fix itself. Unless its Christine lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning Colorado! Cruz night tonight


Denver, Pueblo, or the Springs...whats up u asking or telling cuz if you telling the springs to drunk to drive...the springs got cars so clean they dont even leave there garages to go to shows let alone the road....lmfao 2014 is the build year for us..hell for me it was 2012 2013 and fucking still 2014..im going to shoot myself with my over under and clear both cambers if there is a 2015 :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cruz night in aurora co Hampden and tower sonics.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


ha you guys had a good look last weekend...you fuckers almost had a WHOLE BUILDING TO YOURSELFS....lol yall was deep for sure


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Packed!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnnit rabbit wtf with the sideways upside down pics i twisted my damnn neck


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the way they post off my phone lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnnit rabbit wtf with the sideways upside down pics i twisted my damnn neck


:roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> been good bro just working and tryin to fix the cutty. how u been ?


cool. I just been working and tring to do some things with my son on my days off


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Better get that shit done. It ain't gonna fix itself. Unless its Christine lol


lol it might be Christine part 2


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> cool. I just been working and tring to do some things with my son on my days off


that's cool family first play later lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> lol it might be Christine part 2


Thats one slow ass sequal then lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats one slow ass sequal then lol


 I never said it was coming soon to the streets near you lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> I never said it was coming soon to the streets near you lol


Cuz id call u a liar lol jk so what ya doing to it??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cuz id call u a liar lol jk so what ya doing to it??


I am working on the fire wall and other inner fenders some parts I took down to bare metal and had john at Napa sandblast some parts for me hope I can get it done damm it takes a lot of work lol.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya think??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas how was everyone's weekend


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya think??


what the hell was I thinking


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice rims Fes!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice rims Fes!!!


My brotha eloy's!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> What shape are the 13s inn?? How much? Any pics?


pics coming
700 with new tires


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

price?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB



Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB
[/URL]
Buy a limited edition lowrider bicycle shirt. This is an exclusive shirt, designed by the one and only "Kiloz Oner of the Universal Zulu Nation." The bicycle feature on the shirt was the first bicycle ever to grace the cover of Lowrider Bicycle Magazine in Winter of 1993. Danny Galvez was the original owner and builder of the bicycle, until 1995 when the bicycle was sold to a clothing shop in Japan and never seen again. There are only 50 shirts available, so get yours today before we run out!!!
https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine

Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB[/URL]​


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

EXTREME7175 said:


> View attachment 1290705
> View attachment 1290705
> View attachment 1290713
> View attachment 1290721


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.casuals-cc.com

Anybody going to this?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> http://www.casuals-cc.com
> 
> Anybody going to this?


Yes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anything goin on In Colorado springs or Denver from july 11 thru the 16th? Im taking a trip out there with my pops and wanted to see if there was an car meets or cruises or if im lucky maybe even a picnic. I want t see what the scene in Colorado is like


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anything goin on In Colorado springs or Denver from july 11 thru the 16th? Im taking a trip out there with my pops and wanted to see if there was an car meets or cruises or if im lucky maybe even a picnic. I want t see what the scene in Colorado is like


In pueblo


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

got Glass????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EXTREME7175 said:


> View attachment 1290705
> View attachment 1290705
> View attachment 1290713
> View attachment 1290721


 How much and how is the Gold on them?And curbs,rash,scratches,fading,loose spokes,or flaws?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

bigcadi said:


> View attachment 1295113
> got Glass????



yes i do...






and Gold leaf






and it dont stop there either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> How much and how is the Gold on them?And curbs,rash,scratches,fading,loose spokes,or flaws?


I thought he said 700 or did i miss something


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas! Nicest pics guys! Car show weekend!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup everyone!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Good morning fellas! Nicest pics guys! Car show weekend!


Thanks and yes it is


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Car show was pretty good!!! Can't for more to come!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Colorado!!! Any shows this weekend?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Out on the streets!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Any lowriders in Trinidad? or close by. id like to see how the scene looks out there when I head out that way from San Diego Cali


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Any lowriders in Trinidad? or close by. id like to see how the scene looks out there when I head out that way from San Diego Cali


Not too sure about Trinidad...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has a Happy and Safe 4th of July


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Any lowriders in Trinidad? or close by. id like to see how the scene looks out there when I head out that way from San Diego Cali


Theres a couple in trinidad but the scene is small im 78 miles from there if u make it to La Junta hit me up if i aint working we'll go for a cruise in my ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Theres a couple in trinidad but the scene is small im 78 miles from there if u make it to La Junta hit me up if i aint working we'll go for a cruise in my ride


 Can I go for a cruise in yo ride if you're not working?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: What up Big Fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Can I go for a cruise in yo ride if you're not working?


Sure


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sure


 Thanks.....I need to get me one soon


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Save the date Denver!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

wat up co...hope everbody builds are going good....happy 4th of july.....63ss "the 1 man riot" soon to come .....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: What up Big Fes


Sup maboi!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

front bumper... check


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Backbumper... check!!! Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Killin it brodda Fes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Killin it brodda Fes


Thanks faM!!! I stay in my lane and do me!!! You guys wit all the verts killin' it lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking for a 59 HT....If anybody knows of any out there for sale hmu please


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Waiting on a hop in AZ wit the homie Toons from Avondale Majestics!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnn that linc is rolling on rim


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn that linc is rolling on rim


I know Larry Lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good mi gente


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Last night in AZ crashin'!!! blew a tire and broke the backbumper and kept smashin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Ralph B presents said:


> View attachment 1308217


We'll be there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

How was your trip in AZ Fes? Any other pics?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nah I didn't make the trip lol!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

nice


fesboogie said:


> Last night in AZ crashin'!!! blew a tire and broke the backbumper and kept smashin'!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

tafoya78 said:


> nice


Thanks!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up fes?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> Last night in AZ crashin'!!! blew a tire and broke the backbumper and kept smashin'!!!


Shit Fes ,you looking good pimpin' Car working nice.. What was crackin in AZ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning fam....hope you all have a good weekend....I actually plan on going out riding this weekend...car is 99% done....im excited....my nipples are hard. :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning fam....hope you all have a good weekend....I actually plan on going out riding this weekend...car is 99% done....im excited....my nipples are hard. :naughty:


 Keep her


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Keep her


I cant...I need to catch up to you and Chuck Money....have a LONG way to go


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> I cant...I need to catch up to you and Chuck Money....have a LONG way to go


 Bro I can't even find a car.I've looked at seven already or had people to look at them and they have all been way under my expectations.People trying to hide rust and bondo buckets.I'll sit tight and wait for it to come I guess.Not in no rush to have a pos car.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Bro I can't even find a car.I've looked at seven already or had people to look at them and they have all been way under my expectations.People trying to hide rust and bondo buckets.I'll sit tight and wait for it to come I guess.Not in no rush to have a pos car.


Seems like that is the culture now a days brother, everyone wants something for nothing....or they want to sell a POS and treat it like its some Barrett Jackson car....you are in the right mindset bro, in time, the right ride for you will come along. Good luck to you and your search!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks big dawg 


BigCeez said:


> Seems like that is the culture now a days brother, everyone wants something for nothing....or they want to sell a POS and treat it like its some Barrett Jackson car....you are in the right mindset bro, in time, the right ride for you will come along. Good luck to you and your search!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up fes?


Nuthin' much jus workin' constantly!!! whuts goin on out there???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Shit Fes ,you looking good pimpin' Car working nice.. What was crackin in AZ


thanks Ron!!! and nuthin' much jus a lil sunday night action!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Nuthin' much jus workin' constantly!!! whuts goin on out there???


Just work on top of work bro


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Roy you can always buy my car!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Roy you can always buy my car!!!


Sure come get this 35K


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just work on top of work bro


You coming to GT show???


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Those are some nice parts Roy!!! Can't do 35k but your gettin warm!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Woohoo learned how to post pics again....What up Colorado


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to learn how lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

photobucket.com


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


 damn that shit is sick roy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> You coming to GT show???


I believe so.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GTColorado said:


> damn that shit is sick roy


 Hopefully I get to keep tha chit...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I believe so.


cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody from here come up on this in springs?? Guy caught his lady cheating wanted it sold that night for 5k i wanted to snag it but i was in texas on my way home and couldnt get there that night this was a comeup from the looks of it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had to cry myself to sleep for a week for missing out on this deal


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn it..............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Gone?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If it wasnt gone it would be at my house


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup fo show Larry killer deal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just passing through......:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good Izzy?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Not much homie... Out working. Got to cruise with Anson yesterday for bit. & some of the homies he met......


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anson ride still looks good man


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good stuff man


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea it still looks good. He had the batteries fresh. He was hittin those switches like crazy. Was different being in the passenger side....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Yea it still looks good. He had the batteries fresh. He was hittin those switches like crazy. Was different being in the passenger side....


 That's one nice ride....Glad it's in Good hands


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Not much homie... Out working. Got to cruise with Anson yesterday for bit. & some of the homies he met......


Good pics bro. Thanks for coming up. We'll see if we can get a kickback set up before you leave.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ku homie. Can't wait......


Anson72 said:


> Good pics bro. Thanks for coming up. We'll see if we can get a kickback set up before you leave.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's up Colorado?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any shows this weekend?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas!!! What's good?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! This weekend is gonna be long as fuck... But gotta be ready for next weekend!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!! This weekend is gonna be long as fuck... But gotta be ready for next weekend!!!


I am right there with you brother.....trying to get my hydros to work....no luck :banghead:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I am right there with you brother.....trying to get my hydros to work....no luck :banghead:


lol I wanna get my hydros working too!!! Lol whuts goin on wit yours???


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> I am right there with you brother.....trying to get my hydros to work....no luck :banghead:


bring it to me ill get it working....cuz everyone else has been asking me to fix they shit anyways...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas?! Cruz night anyone? Hampton and Tower Sonic!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's goin and getting ready for the Good Times Show? I know I am!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol I wanna get my hydros working too!!! Lol whuts goin on wit yours???




It was a power issue...but I got that solved...now one of my cylinders isnt working and I think my front dumps are fried since I cant lower the front now....anybody have any chrome square dumps lying around....lol 



84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> bring it to me ill get it working....cuz everyone else has been asking me to fix they shit anyways...lol



Shoot...if you were closer, I would invite you over for the help and then dinner and 40s my brother....Im hoping to get all the bugs worked out by tonight....even if it takes all night...I want go hit the streets this weekend and get ready for the big bad GT show next weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> It was a power issue...but I got that solved...now one of my cylinders isnt working and I think my front dumps are fried since I cant lower the front now....anybody have any chrome square dumps lying around....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


Whats good papo...what all are you doing to the rides this weekend?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good papo...what all are you doing to the rides this weekend?


 base coat painting over here wife trying to come for you..lol not no where close to you but she pushing to get to your standard and more..lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> base coat painting over here wife trying to come for you..lol not no where close to you but she pushing to get to your standard and more..lol


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good papo...what all are you doing to the rides this weekend?


gettin' her across state lines lmao!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just had a great ass meeting about the show.....Can you say Cash, Cash, and more Cash for winnings??? Yessir this show will definitely show every participant our respect and gratitude for their time and participation......Hop game is going to be crazy with belts as well as cash awarded....Our biggest show and Biggest budget ever.....We just want everyone to have a GOOD TIMES.....So come on out to participate or just enjoy the beautiful cars and bikes while sipping on a cold one......Yes there will be a beer garden.....See ya Saturday everyone !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just had a great ass meeting about the show.....Can you say Cash, Cash, and more Cash for winnings??? Yessir this show will definitely show every participant our respect and gratitude for their time and participation......Hop game is going to be crazy with belts as well as cash awarded....Our biggest show and Biggest budget ever.....We just want everyone to have a GOOD TIMES.....So come on out to participate or just enjoy the beautiful cars and bikes while sipping on a cold one......Yes there will be a beer garden.....See ya Saturday everyone !


Can't wait for this show!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow I guess everyone is working on their ride for the Good Time show!!! Any before or after party?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Already hit AZ and bumper checked out there... this pic is of Albuquerque last weekend... we'll see whut happens this weekend lol!!! Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Already hit AZ and bumper checked out there... this pic is of Albuquerque last weekend... we'll see whut happens this weekend lol!!! Sup Colorado!!!


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:


you get your shit figured out???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you get your shit figured out???


Yessir....it was a host of issues....including a bad battery, bad solenoid, bad dump and a broken key.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....it was a host of issues....including a bad battery, bad solenoid, bad dump and a broken key.


damn but that's good!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey fellas, here it is. King of the streets. Who's it gonna be? 303, 719, or 505?? Giving out 3 belts and over $2k on cash..1 for single, another for double and the last for street hop. CO calling out the Everyone !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Virus ^^^^


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Virus ^^^^


X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Oooooh I can't wait!!! LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hows the weather in springs


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very good question how's the weather


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Getting ready


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Getting ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 :run: Damn that thing is beautiful Larry.....For reals


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Roy and the show was GOODTIMES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna thank my boy brian for helping me out too thanks again bro


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wanna thank my boy brian for helping me out too thanks again bro


No problem man!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great show thanx Good Times!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here we go with them sideways joints again


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol hey at least I post something


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Larry your 57 is beautiful bro!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just giving u a hard time


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh I know Larry. I threw a little Cruz downtown with James, his Father! Great peeps. I was wondering if anyone else cruz around. The ride home was rainy kinda sucked.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took the kido to red robin way up north on academy then mobbed Home


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have pics from the show. Sounds like it was a good show.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

We hit up red robin during the show.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Anyone have pics from the show. Sounds like it was a good show.


I posted some on Facebook brother, definitely a great show.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!! Good lowriding weekend this weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do fellas!!?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....time to get ready for the Budweiser show.


----------



## medic5502 (Jun 17, 2012)

What's up Colorado


----------



## medic5502 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where is the budweiser show at?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Clean Monte the Budweiser show is in denver co. Western complex.


----------



## medic5502 (Jun 17, 2012)

Few more of the monte carlo, I want to get done pinstripe done, anyone know anybody local.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

medic5502 said:


> Few more of the monte carlo, I want to get done pinstripe done, anyone know anybody local.


http://pinstripingbyrody.com/Welcome_To_Pinstriping_By_Rody.html


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> buMp


Qvo Papo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Qvo Papo!


ya tu sabes!!! Lo mismo de siempre!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

for sale pm me free shipping:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Thats a nice pic did boulevard bullyz take that


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Man that's such a nice ride you have Larry!!!!! Great seeing you at the show!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Man that's such a nice ride you have Larry!!!!! Great seeing you at the show!


Ive been thinking about hitting that budweiser show as a spectator of corse but idk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats a nice pic did boulevard bullyz take that


 Yessir


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ive been thinking about hitting that budweiser show as a spectator of corse but idk


I may be attending the show


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I gotta work that weekend so I don't if I will be there or not. I am Shure it's goin to be a hella of event!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I may be attending the show


Where u stayin at


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where u stayin at


Probly the Hampton off 88th somewhere. Not sure of the exact address right at the moment


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Mah new Turd


Thanks for the Flica Fes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Probly the Hampton off 88th somewhere. Not sure of the exact address right at the moment


Mofoe said hampton


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Car looks good Roy Is it lifted now


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pop a tent in my back yard you can stay with me in the Big A Town!!! Lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Pop a tent in my back yard you can stay with me in the Big A Town!!! Lol!!!


Thats my status cuhh


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Mofoe said hampton


What? Did I miss something?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Car looks good Roy Is it lifted now


 Thx.....and yes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> What? Did I miss something?


Im saying u a baller cuz. Im gonna be staying in that hood inn lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Mofoe said hampton


Hahahaha I knew that was coming!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hahahaha I knew that was coming!!


Cuz i hassled you mr. Embassy suits lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL yup


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL you guys are crazy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn I really wish I didn't have to work this up comin weekend.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> Damn I really wish I didn't have to work this up comin weekend.


Call off LOL jk


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Going to try. I really need get a display together.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope it's a nice show this weekend.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got a hook up on rooms at the quality inn like 5 mins from the show off I25 and I70 $89 a night plus tax hit me up!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Got a hook up on rooms at the quality inn like 5 mins from the show off I25 and I70 $89 a night plus tax hit me up!!!


for the Budweiser show this weekend!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> for the Budweiser show this weekend!!!


NC Majestics gonna be in the house!  :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is federal gonna kick afterwards


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

infamous704 said:


> NC Majestics gonna be in the house!  :wave:


damn now i got to show y'all the same love you did to me when i was out there....im broke ass shit right now...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Broke is no lie lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is federal gonna kick afterwards


You know it will....no big show in 3 years.....this is what folks have been itching for.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be ridin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll be ridin


:h5:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas! Hope to see everyone at the show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought you were workin?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I swapped weekends.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

All set up ready to go for tomorrow's show!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Mah new Turd
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Flica Fes


 Ill take that terd any day? lol clean 59er:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I been on federal mobbing for hours iys beer thirty now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I been on federal mobbing for hours iys beer thirty now


Oh really


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Oh really


Really really


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I been on federal mobbing for hours iys beer thirty now


Right on for the cruise yesterday cuz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It was my pleasure


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice to see everyone that I got to see at the show and also party with on Saturday night. it was cool kicking it with you to J its been a while


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> nice to see everyone that I got to see at the show and also party with on Saturday night. it was cool kicking it with you to J its been a while


Yup its been a long time. It was fun


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Yup its been a long time. It was fun


Oh yeah it was good to meet you bro


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Can someone post the results of who won what type of car and place etc. ?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Oh yeah it was good to meet you bro


Same here bro. You're good peeps


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Can someone post the results of who won what type of car and place etc. ?


Werent you entered??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Shure was Larry I placed just wondering how everyone else did.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I know HITS took a couple of first placers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Shure was Larry I placed just wondering how everyone else did.


Then u should be giving us the lowdown lol congrats on placing


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx Larry I just could not understand the announcer I bearly heard my number lol!!! Just really confusing.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh that sux


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Can someone post the results of who won what type of car and place etc. ?




Chuck - 1st place 65-69 Impalas Semi Custom
Jay - 3rd place 60-64 Impalas Street
Ceez - 1st place 89 and Below Luxury 


Congrats on your win Javi.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Now chuck is 1-10 in big shows he told me about his curse


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Now chuck is 1-10 in big shows he told me about his curse


lol....yea man, I was so happy that guy took something home....he was stuck on that curse of his....not its broken


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Chuck - 1st place 65-69 Impalas Semi Custom
> Jay - 3rd place 60-64 Impalas Street
> Ceez - 1st place 89 and Below Luxury
> 
> ...


enjoy it why you can Ceez...she gunning for you the King will so be a Woman....lol she does love your car tho and so do I...congrats to all of you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

We swept the 80's full custom, 3rd in 70's full custom, 2nd in 90's full custom and won the double pump class at the hop...nice seein' everyone!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the 80's was full custom not sure...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> enjoy it why you can Ceez...she gunning for you the King will so be a Woman....lol she does love your car tho and so do I...congrats to all of you


Lol...I know...I am headed back to the drawing board this winter. Gonna have to step up my game 

Congrats to Majestics , Rollerz and Good Times....they cleaned house


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol...I know...I am headed back to the drawing board this winter. Gonna have to step up my game
> 
> Congrats to Majestics , Rollerz and Good Times....they cleaned house


DONT DO THAT MOTHERFUCKER...SHE WILL NEVER CAUGHT UP THEN...LOL CANT WAIT


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> We swept the 80's full custom, 3rd in 70's full custom, 2nd in 90's full custom and won the double pump class at the hop...nice seein' everyone!!!


real talk thats saying something cuz there was like 400 cars and like 100 of them was G bodys that shit was crazy....ROY YOU WAS DIEING FOR SURE YOU WAS ABOUT TO PULL A ME THEN YOU GOT A CONTACT HIGH AND SIMMERED DOWN DIDNT YOU...LMFAO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> DONT DO THAT MOTHERFUCKER...SHE WILL NEVER CAUGHT UP THEN...LOL CANT WAIT


:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who owns the black 61 vert and the 58 copper vert those cars were sick


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Chuck - 1st place 65-69 Impalas Semi Custom
> Jay - 3rd place 60-64 Impalas Street
> Ceez - 1st place 89 and Below Luxury
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Put her away till next year lol!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> real talk thats saying something cuz there was like 400 cars and like 100 of them was G bodys that shit was crazy....ROY YOU WAS DIEING FOR SURE YOU WAS ABOUT TO PULL A ME THEN YOU GOT A CONTACT HIGH AND SIMMERED DOWN DIDNT YOU...LMFAO


 LOL What you talmbout Big Jeff?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I went soley for the cruising I was a little disappointed with the show not dissing nobody or trying to make anybody feel bad just saying


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I went soley for the cruising I was a little disappointed with the show not dissing nobody or trying to make anybody feel bad just saying


Yea...it wasnt too bad for their first year out, but definitely some things that they could improve on. I think they did a decent job pulling in the cars, but I think it lacked as far as spectators. If they would of signed some sort of head liner for entertainment, I think they would of pulled a bigger crowd. Hopefully next year they will improve, but at least we got a big show back in Colorado again.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Who owns the black 61 vert and the 58 copper vert those cars were sick


The 58 is owned by an older couple. He has owned the car for 20 years and his wife has a 58 hard top. He never drives the car though, just on and off the trailer. Really nice old man.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yea...it wasnt too bad for their first year out, but definitely some things that they could improve on. I think they did a decent job pulling in the cars, but I think it lacked as far as spectators. If they would of signed some sort of head liner for entertainment, I think they would of pulled a bigger crowd. Hopefully next year they will improve, but at least we got a big show back in Colorado again.


I'll be suprised if that show returns next year


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got really board too. My buddy Jake started to switches in his green Monte and I hopped in my drop turned on my stereo. Probably the most exciting part of the show lol! Oh well it is what it was.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll be suprised if that show returns next year


They already said they would....but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Put her away till next year lol!


I never saw it there where was it I wanted to check it out. What class were you in ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> They already said they would....but I guess only time will tell.


As Im sure lrm said to be announced for Denver and they never came back


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll be suprised if that show returns next year


I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE...lol i have heard that they aint happy with the end results...a.k.a profit loss...Colorado will get the blame tho they did little advertising. and once again another show SAID THEY HAD $ FOR THE HOP and the day before they say they dont..Budweiser show is just like there beer...ill drink it just cuz i dont have $ to by my own and i want to get drunk at this party....lmfao just my 2 piece and a biscuit thank god a shaved my beard or it would have been real boring...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Low riding ain't doing good........


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> As Im sure lrm said to be announced for Denver and they never came back


Hey...you never know Mr Negative Nancy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone has a point... Manuel seemed pretty happy about it when we chopped it up after the show... I do agree they should've got a big act there for a bigger crowd and I'm not sure Larry it took us forever when we hit federal to hit the restaurant up!!! Not a gang of Lolo's tho... I hope to see them again out there regardless...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup tho Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sup!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Sup!


chill mode!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you???


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Low riding ain't doing good........


X2 it's straight dead in most cities.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> you???


Working brother....good to see you guys this past weekend.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Everyone has a point... Manuel seemed pretty happy about it when we chopped it up after the show... I do agree they should've got a big act there for a bigger crowd and I'm not sure Larry it took us forever when we hit federal to hit the restaurant up!!! Not a gang of Lolo's tho... I hope to see them again out there regardless...


I was out cruising i seen your ride roll by up on the trailer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hey...you never know Mr Negative Nancy


Not trying to be just stating an opinion based on what i seen


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not trying to be just stating an opinion based on what i seen


I know man, just gotta give you a hard time


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> X2 it's straight dead in most cities.


lol thats cuz you cant Lowride and update your Facebook at the same time in tho citys...No Texting while driving...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash be getting better at them pics lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Larry!!!! I was going to talk to you but you were in conversation with someone. Good seeing you at Teddy's with the rest of the Good Times CC.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanks Larry!!!! I was going to talk to you but you were in conversation with someone. Good seeing you at Teddy's with the rest of the Good Times CC.


Everytime i seen u i was bullshittin lol sorry man


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was out cruising i seen your ride roll by up on the trailer


lol right!!! Didn't see a lot of Lolo's out there on feds...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They were out there not as many as id like to see be i seen enough of them to say this is coo


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Just my 2, on the show. It was OK, definitely not the best show we have had in Denver, but not bad after a few years of nothing. I hope we have it again next year, but who knows

Good turnout based on the number of cars
bad turnout for spectators = lack of advertisement and no headliner

Congrats to those that placed.
Crash - nice 61
Ceez - Caddi look good
Rollerz, Citywide, and Goodtimes all looked good, as well as Viejitos


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx for compliment on my Ace. Bummer things to hear about the show. I mean good thing there was alcohol available. Head liner would be good like War, Earth Wind and Fire etc. activities are a plus to a event games, something for the kids. My show in the park was a lot fun for everyone!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

sasisneros said:


> Just my 2, on the show. It was OK, definitely not the best show we have had in Denver, but not bad after a few years of nothing. I hope we have it again next year, but who knows
> 
> Good turnout based on the number of cars
> bad turnout for spectators = lack of advertisement and no headliner
> ...


Agreed....and thanks brother! Youre right, everyone who showed, looked good! :h5:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Any vids of the hop? I only caught the last few cars


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Any vids of the hop? I only caught the last few cars


lol know you know thats for Facebook eyes only....lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! The entire hop is on facebook about a hundred times over and plenty of shit talking to go wit it!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

No Facebook for me


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That's the whole reason why I don't have a FB is cuz all the shit talking and drama. According to my ol lady that's all there is on there. Besides I barely have time to drop in on LIL as it is.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Makes me want to get on a face book. Lol!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! The entire hop is on facebook about a hundred times over and plenty of shit talking to go wit it!!!


All the ones on FB that I seen of yours only last 3 seconds LOL!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> All the ones on FB that I seen of yours only last 3 seconds LOL!!


thats cuz they spend all they $$$ on them fuckers and cant get a good camera....lmfao


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> That's the whole reason why I don't have a FB is cuz all the shit talking and drama. According to my ol lady that's all there is on there. Besides I barely have time to drop in on LIL as it is.


lol cuz thats the same way i feel....like my mom or grandma want to see that shit...i barley us profanity when im near my mom....hell i should start bringing her with me to the hop's....NO NO NO CUZ THEN THE HOP WOULD SUCK TOO...I LIKE TO TALK SHIT IN PERSON NOT ON THE NET OR PHONE...LMFAO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Makes me want to get on a face book. Lol!!!


I want to also sometimes but as regal b would say "miss me with that drama and shit talking"


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want to also sometimes but as regal b would say "miss me with that drama and shit talking"


Agreed!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want to also sometimes but as regal b would say "miss me with that drama and shit talking"


X2


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol cuz thats the same way i feel....like my mom or grandma want to see that shit...i barley us profanity when im near my mom....hell i should start bringing her with me to the hop's....NO NO NO CUZ THEN THE HOP WOULD SUCK TOO...I LIKE TO TALK SHIT IN PERSON NOT ON THE NET OR PHONE...LMFAO


Yeah you can't say "I will break my dick off in your ass!!" In front of moms after Fes gets you started LOL!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Ol crash done went from Rabbit to Patrick Star, there a little resemblance there tho LOL jk!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol nice thanx a lot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crashbob sponge pants


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol good one Larry


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning fellas!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah you can't say "I will break my dick off in your ass!!" In front of moms after Fes gets you started LOL!!


Lmao!!! he does it in person at shows SMH did you see them old folks at the GT show???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL nah what old folks I'm sure it wasn't good Jeffy was real upset tho I seen the hood come out a little bit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

He was talking about ME when he said "Old Folks"


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## 53lowlow (Aug 17, 2014)

What's going on colorado working on bring a 53 plymouth back to life I was wondering who does the chroming for our region let me know got some things needing to be re chromed


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Quality Plating in Yuma CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao Roy not at all there was some non lowrider community folks at the hop and they looked like they enjoyed the hop but couldn't believe the 45 mins of shit talking afterwards lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That hop shit talking aint nothing but show for man soap opera lmao i let my whip do my talking


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That hop shit talking aint nothing but show for man soap opera lmao i let my whip do my talking


I laugh at some of the comments but yeah it gets old!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That hop shit talking aint nothing but show for man soap opera lmao i let my whip do my talking


its to help SELL VIDEOS....if ROll'N taping or someone like him...as for the GT show i know have a different view on how i act FROM NOW ON...LOL truth be told outside of all that we all get along or even like the guys from Denver..or at least i do...its for show but the $$$$ does help hip everyone up tho..lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

fesboogie said:


> I laugh at some of the comments but yeah it gets old!!!


WHERES YOUR CAR...LMFAO THATS STILL MY FAVORITE...LIKE ANYONE WOULD WANT ME WITH A CAR CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE HOW I MAY ACT...LMMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TheREGAL_B said:


> LOL nah what old folks I'm sure it wasn't good Jeffy was real upset tho I seen the hood come out a little bit


you right i got way out of pocket cuz of somethings that guy says ONLINE...but it will not happen again...i wont lie i was trying to get them to throw hands tho i have a good idea thati would have got my ass kicked...LMMFAO....I WAS ACTING LIKE A CHILD AND FEEL DUMB FOR IT THEN AND WILL FOR A COUPLE YEARS


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> you right i got way out of pocket cuz of somethings that guy says ONLINE...but it will not happen again...i wont lie i was trying to get them to throw hands tho i have a good idea thati would have got my ass kicked...LMMFAO....I WAS ACTING LIKE A CHILD AND FEEL DUMB FOR IT THEN AND WILL FOR A COUPLE YEARS


You wouldn't be you if you ain't out of pocket


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Quality Plating in Yuma CO


Have you dealt with them, good turn around? Just wondering...


----------



## 53lowlow (Aug 17, 2014)

How much on average have u guys got priced for bumpers and/or trim from quality


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good hyrdo shop in Denver or the Springs ? Wanting a simple street setup for my '68 Impala. Tried to find Robert's shop today on Federal with no luck. Went to Sam's on Evans but he doesn't want to do a custom setup (I don't want the pumps in the middle of the trunk). Not trying to start any shit, just askin'. Thanks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Now on another episode of days of our lives starring jeffy and fesboogie with special guest crashbob and roy playing roy lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Young and the Restless


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol crashbob. No offense Crash, just thought it was funny is all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Young and the Restless


Na these fools is old and tired lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good mornin fellas!!! I Phucked up my rear end this weekend. No more shows or Cruzin for me. Who's goin to Vegas?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Lol crashbob. No offense Crash, just thought it was funny is all


Hell naw your right it is funny!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

53lowlow said:


> How much on average have u guys got priced for bumpers and/or trim from quality


I want to say around $400 depending if one piece, two piece...etc.... Give them a call...they do great work




199 W 9th Ave, Yuma, CO 80759
(970) 848-2065


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ugotd8 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hyrdo shop in Denver or the Springs ? Wanting a simple street setup for my '68 Impala. Tried to find Robert's shop today on Federal with no luck. Went to Sam's on Evans but he doesn't want to do a custom setup (I don't want the pumps in the middle of the trunk). Not trying to start any shit, just askin'. Thanks.



May want to try Finos - *(303) 935-2125

*Or else your best bet is to find someone that does work on the side and get custom work done that way...unfortunately, we are limited on resources here in Denver when it comes to hydro installs. Cant speak for the Springs or south of there.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

ugotd8 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hyrdo shop in Denver or the Springs ? Wanting a simple street setup for my '68 Impala. Tried to find Robert's shop today on Federal with no luck. Went to Sam's on Evans but he doesn't want to do a custom setup (I don't want the pumps in the middle of the trunk). Not trying to start any shit, just askin'. Thanks.


IM in the Springs and can do what you want but the word CUSTOM is too broad. Any shop should put your pumps and batteries where you want them and that should not be custom...im backed up and against the wall..i charge a flat rate for flat work what you want does not sound CUSTOM to me ill pm you my #


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> IM in the Springs and can do what you want but the word CUSTOM is too broad. Any shop should put your pumps and batteries where you want them and that should not be custom...im backed up and against the wall..i charge a flat rate for flat work what you want does not sound CUSTOM to me ill pm you my #


And there you go


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> And there you go


lol but thats what this topic is for...lol


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> IM in the Springs and can do what you want but the word CUSTOM is too broad. Any shop should put your pumps and batteries where you want them and that should not be custom...im backed up and against the wall..i charge a flat rate for flat work what you want does not sound CUSTOM to me ill pm you my #


Fair enough, custom is too broad. I just want to be able to lay it out. I don't care about hopping and figure four batteries will be enough. I want two batteries on each side and a whammy tank with two pumps at the back of the trunk near the package tray. Just seemed like anything other than what they wanted to do at Sam's was gonna be "custom" (their word) and it seemed like they didn't want to do it.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Do it yourself its simple


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Do it yourself its simple


Was thinking about that... not the most talented guy with a welder.

Want something like this but without the hardlines:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Straight forward....

We just did this in my garage


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

BigCeez said:


> Straight forward....
> 
> We just did this in my garage



Got daym that's beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ugotd8 said:


> Got daym that's beautiful. Nice work.


Thank you brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If u can weld enough to penetrate it and it hold up thats all u need


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://m.lowridermagazine.com/videos/01/first-time-in-a-lowrider-hittin-switches-/20129/


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Straight forward....
> 
> We just did this in my garage


Damn, you do good work!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> Damn, you do good work!


Thanks man, I hired this white guy to do most the work !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks man, I hired this white guy to do most the work !


 I heard that guy does Good work but you better stock up on beer to make him happy.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard that guy does Good work but you better stock up on beer to make him happy.


.... He does his best work while drunk


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i sent you a pm that aint custom to me....the paneling is but where it was placed is not...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a half a day worth of work... backyard boogie status... Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol but thats what this topic is for...lol





fesboogie said:


> Sounds like a half a day worth of work... backyard boogie status... Sup CO!!!


:h5:


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks all, checking out Finos.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks man, I hired this white guy to do most the work !


LIES.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I heard that guy does Good work but you better stock up on beer to make him happy.


You don't know anything. lol
I do like beer.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> .... He does his best work while drunk


I don't ever remember being drunk.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> I don't ever remember being drunk.




Case closed!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Case closed!


You have no proof.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> You have no proof.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


Hey I got a brake light out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert hasn't put his sign back up after they fixed up Federal, so it's hard to spot. A couple blocks west of Sams is Lara Auto Repair. Ask for Fabian, he does good work if you got the time.



ugotd8 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hyrdo shop in Denver or the Springs ? Wanting a simple street setup for my '68 Impala. Tried to find Robert's shop today on Federal with no luck. Went to Sam's on Evans but he doesn't want to do a custom setup (I don't want the pumps in the middle of the trunk). Not trying to start any shit, just askin'. Thanks.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Selling my monte $4,000 for the next 2 weeks. New batteries, 88 spoke daytons. Need the cash for something else. In Ogden utah. Buyer pays shipping. NO BS, NOT A PENNY LESS.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice ride and video daddy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Selling my monte $4,000 for the next 2 weeks. New batteries, 88 spoke daytons. Need the cash for something else. In Ogden utah. Buyer pays shipping. NO BS, NOT A PENNY LESS.




Looks good....good luck with the sale brother, hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


You guys coming up this weekend?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

:roflmao:


BigCeez said:


>


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck Anson on your sale


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Take payments?


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

curiousdos said:


> :roflmao:


looks like brian from rollerz same color 65 and all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You guys coming up this weekend?


 most of us yeah


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> most of us yeah


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> :roflmao:



Good ol Chuck Money!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

They already locked in bud show at the western complex for next year July 19th


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> Nice ride and video daddy





BigCeez said:


> Looks good....good luck with the sale brother, hope you get what you are looking for.





Crash1964 said:


> Good luck Anson on your sale


Thanks I hope it sells soon. Gotta move on. No payments javi sorry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got sum 88 spoke all gold Ds Selling as rebuilder rims one dish is a tad bent but rolled true and held air. I believe 88s are no longer available stamped hub. Rims only make an offer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Fix the dish,chrome em out,then slang em for $1500


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fix the dish,chrome em out,then slang em for $1500


Not worth it to me


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Larry said China's better cuz you can throw them in the gutter and you know the rest!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Larry said China's better cuz you can throw them in the gutter and you know the rest!!!


Daytons are the best money can buy it shows status so buy them off me lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Daytons are the best money can buy it shows status so buy them off me lol


lmao I'm cool wit my China's for now... And when I finally decide to upgrade I'm leaning towards zeniths


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Are zenith still around?? Jd ruined that brand


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fix the dish,chrome em out,then slang em for $1500


Yes i told him we will makes them new,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Yes i told him we will makes them new,


We went over that


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any pics from the show this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

$250 for them Ds just want em gone


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> $250 for them Ds just want em gone


nice but what size/????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> nice but what size/????


13x7 of course


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 13x7 of course


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 13x7 of course


x2 Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 13x7 of course


lol of course but so is grinding your calipers too..enjoy why you can cuz white wall 13's wont be around much longer..they getting harder to find everyday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol of course but so is grinding your calipers too..enjoy why you can cuz white wall 13's wont be around much longer..they getting harder to find everyday


Out at my job theres tons of rumors on what the company is gonna do my saying is I'll believe it when I see it not saying it wont happen just saying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If that happened I'd be painting stripes on mines


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> If that happened I'd be painting stripes on mines


Talk is cheap right Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Talk is cheap right Roy


yessir lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My jigga


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Jew know fools would be coming up at the lil ghetto ass wheel shops just by cutting in a whitewall...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew know fools would be coming up at the lil ghetto ass wheel shops just by cutting in a whitewall...


Guy out in cali did mine and you can't tell they used to be blackwalls, they not buffed, but look real get compliment on them he's in the wheel topic


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Out at my job theres tons of rumors on what the company is gonna do my saying is I'll believe it when I see it not saying it wont happen just saying


damn can u imagaine what 5,20s will be from Cocker when that happens


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> damn can u imagaine what 5,20s will be from Cocker when that happens


I'd think the premim sportway guys would be on top if u havent seen their 5.20s There like the og ones with way less problems than the cokers although I dont believe 5.20s are for guys who really ride their cars.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'd think the premim sportway guys would be on top if u havent seen their 5.20s There like the og ones with way less problems than the cokers although I dont believe 5.20s are for guys who really ride their cars.


I agree with you Larry I was goin to get a set Premium Sports. My friend Ken told me they are not intended for Rollin and just for show. I like the way they look but I drive my car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> I agree with you Larry I was goin to get a set Premium Sports. My friend Ken told me they are not intended for Rollin and just for show. I like the way they look but I drive my car.


I guess there ok to drive on but around town once u get over 55 it gets squirrly but as far as 5.20s are thats how they are and premium sportway has the best product


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Are zenith still around?? Jd ruined that brand


I know a lot of guys that still sell the knockoffs not sure about everything else


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I know a lot of guys that still sell the knockoffs not sure about everything else


Wire Wheel King is supposed to be the new "Zenith" Campbell CA rim.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Any pics from the show this weekend?


yeah on Facebook!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

No fb for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Wire Wheel King is supposed to be the new "Zenith" Campbell CA rim.


They're not the new zenith they are the og zenith but dont own rights to the name


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn Larry you been hanging out in the wheels and tires section a little too long. You almost sound like you know what you're talmbout lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I do do know what Im talking about and i met mark from WWK in vegas he told me personally no hearsay lol ido go places and am involved in lowriding


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They're not the new zenith they are the og zenith but dont own rights to the name


Right...but thats the closest thing to Zenith that you will get now a days.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Damn Larry you been hanging out in the wheels and tires section a little too long. You almost sound like you know what you're talmbout lol


If that's the case I need to make an order based on Larry's expertise.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Right...but thats the closest thing to Zenith that you will get now a days.


Yes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> If that's the case I need to make an order based on Larry's expertise.


I have great expertise lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yes


Word!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I do do know what Im talking about and i met mark from WWK in vegas he told me personally no hearsay lol ido go places and am involved in lowriding


I wasn't bashing you, just talking shit is all


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Tryna get my post count up too lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I wasn't bashing you, just talking shit is all


Oh i know u werent i was just explaining my area of expertise lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that's whuts up!!! But don't worry guys imma hold China's down a lil longer!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... And JD must've really disappeared!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> ... And JD must've really disappeared!!!


:sprint:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Well that's whuts up!!! But don't worry guys imma hold China's down a lil longer!!!


You'd b a fool to bend up sum WWK


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You'd b a fool to bend up sum WWK


lmao right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO


Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Show on Sunday


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Show on Sunday



Damn....no wonder youre working on the Chevy again! Congrats fellaz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Damn....no wonder youre working on the Chevy again! Congrats fellaz


Ya but he got over a thousand dollars damage on that cutty lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya but he got over a thousand dollars damage on that cutty lol


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao:


Its all fun and games till jeff breaks his dick off in somebodies ass lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its all fun and games till jeff breaks his dick off in somebodies ass lol


shit its steal fun long as it aint your ass geting fucked...lmfao:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I need dinner and dancing before u get at me lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its all fun and games till jeff breaks his dick off in somebodies ass lol


Dont threaten me with a good time.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Show on Sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I need dinner and dancing before u get at me lol


Whatever happened to having a cheap date? I guess that's nonexistent anymore


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Whatever happened to having a cheap date? I guess that's nonexistent anymore


Have u seen the prices of shit these days?? Nothings cheap not even whoredirves lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Have u seen the prices of shit these days?? Nothings cheap not even whoredirves lol


Lol Tru Dat


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Dont threaten me with a good time.


ill never tease you


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I need dinner and dancing before u get at me lol


i knew you was a high price ho...i can only afford a hood rat..a.k.a. dollar menu and some dick is all they get...lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What was going on today??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If you guys are bored tomorrow come threw jus a small lil picnic!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We'll be there.....Nice pics Javier....That was the Homie Felix's Wedding Reception 2 weeks ago Big Larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Coo cool Roy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope the bbq goes good wish I could make it


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I could make something this weekend.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> I wish I could make something this weekend.


you could make some Burritos and come on down big dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> you could make some Burritos and come on down big dog


Bwahahahaha but he makes crabby patties


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mmmm crabby patties!!!!! lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Big congrats goes out to Big Chuckie for finishing of his season with a Best of Show and a 1st place in his category at the Boulevard Bullyz show. And a big thank you to the Bullyz for putting on a great event! Now....back to the drawing board for all of us.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats to Chuck Monies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Damn....I'll be in Cali


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I put that up for HITS being I only seem them last time lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I put that up for HITS being I only seem them last time lol


 Yeah we only Zipcode wide when it comes to traveling


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol i havent been to an out of state show in along time well besides vegas


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

When my Bucket gets finished I'll hit a few


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shows are far and few inbetween


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Your ride is bad ass....The attention to detail in the trim,paint,rack,top and overall cleanliness are bad ass....Big Ups on the rebuild.It's SAF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Shows are far and few inbetween


I'm trying to hit Odessa but I doubt it...I be a Broke Bloke nowdays.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dumb question but whats SAF and whats bloke lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol yea what is that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm guessing Sick As Fuck


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I put that up for HITS being I only seem them last time lol


lol thanks or letting me know....no lo lo just yet but i may bring out the Eldogg for one last ride before i try and sell it...if it aint raining that is..lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Roy whats up with your boy D and his Prom Date..no wonder he was in the bike club for so long cuz we know that hair do was not cheap.....lol he look like Deon a little dont he


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol thanks or letting me know....no lo lo just yet but i may bring out the Eldogg for one last ride before i try and sell it...if it aint raining that is..lol


Never seen the eldog,pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Roy whats up with your boy D and his Prom Date..no wonder he was in the bike club for so long cuz we know that hair do was not cheap.....lol he look like Deon a little dont he


LOL Imma have to post that up on his book of faces


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Bloke is simply a British slang term for 'man/guy', with perhaps slight connotations of masculinity, and used only in an informal setting. Unlike 'guy' it is not normally used vocatively, as in 'hey you blokes'.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Uhhhhhh ok


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whadda it do fellas!? Anybody know where I can get a rear end rebuilt cheap?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nows the time to get a shortened one to run skirts


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do fellas!? Anybody know where I can get a rear end rebuilt cheap?


TDC Auto Care
Ask for Dale
303 789 5277


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Troof!



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nows the time to get a shortened one to run skirts


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> Troof!


That's a good idea!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Whadda it do fellas!? Anybody know where I can get a rear end rebuilt cheap?


LOL WHATS CHEAP TOO YOU...CUZ ITS LIKE $1500.OO FOR THE RING AND PINION DOWN HERE...I DONT DO THEM FOR THAT THO...DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT DONE...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> LOL WHATS CHEAP TOO YOU...CUZ ITS LIKE $1500.OO FOR THE RING AND PINION DOWN HERE...I DONT DO THEM FOR THAT THO...DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT DONE...


That's what I've been hearing they cost. Thanx


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> TDC Auto Care
> Ask for Dale
> 303 789 5277


Thanx for the info Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Thanx for the info Ceez


Yessir...good luck


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I just put $1800 into mine last summer, it's not cheap. The labor isn't to crazy usually around $500, it's the parts that can kill you.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Baller


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Baller


Says the guy with a 57 rag


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Throwing the Lincoln Versailles axle in my 61


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Says the guy with a 57 rag


Dont b sticking up for big boy chuck lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dont b sticking up for big boy chuck lol


Lol


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Baller


I asked if he could put some sawdust and bubble gum in the rear end. He just looked at me funny, because he thought i was serious.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So ur trying to add weight too huh


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

cl1965ss said:


> I just put $1800 into mine last summer, it's not cheap. The labor isn't to crazy usually around _*$500*_, it's the parts that can kill you.


GOD DAMN NO WONDER MY ASS IS BROKE I GOT TO ADJUST MY LABOR RATE... $500...FOR LIKE 2 HOURS OF WORK..LOL BUT YOU RIGHT THE PARTS ARE LIKE $1500.00


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Phuck it does anyone want to buy a 61vert with a broken rear end?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats broken on it


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Phuck it does anyone want to buy a 61vert with a broken rear end?


YA I DO ILL GIVE YOU SCRAPER PRICE FOR IT SINCE IT DONT DRIVE.....LOL WHATS WRONG WITH IT DOGG....axle, pinion,yoke, ring gear, broke in half,speak up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> Phuck it does anyone want to buy a 61vert with a broken rear end?


 What you want?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My bike lives


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My bike lives


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My bike lives


SAF!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice bike Larry looks fun to ride!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What you want?


Just kidding Roy I just need to fix the rear end.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My bike lives


very nice dogg


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Just kidding Roy I just need to fix the rear end.


damn i guess its fuck me then....i do OWN my own shop and been in the industry for more then 10 years...6 month 6000 mile warranty too.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> damn i guess its fuck me then....i do OWN my own shop and been in the industry for more then 10 years...6 month 6000 mile warranty too.


Where are you located? Text me 3039468256 Javier


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Crash1964 said:


> Where are you located? Text me 3039468256 Javier


lol will do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Nice bike Larry looks fun to ride!!!


Its a rough son of a bitch


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My bike lives


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The all red one is better than that black n red one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The all red one is better than that black n red one


 Just showing progression.....Nice builds


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just showing progression.....Nice builds


Thanx Roy Im dun with the bikes Im gonna build one more for my homie and thats probably it maybe customize my big bike sum


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!! Nice bike Larry!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx fes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's ready for the weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Uber quiet!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup Roy!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO buMp!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Roy!!!


Nada Mayne just gtting ready for this trip....You?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vegas count down!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

This is one of my customers truck..he is like 55 or 60 cool as cat..OLD MAN TRYING TO LAY FRAME..i put in a little c notch a couple months back and a 4 link kit..that still WAS to high in the rear and front so now we going for a WHOLE NEW LOOK BIG NOTCH WITH A WISHBONE SO HE CAN HAVE SIDE TO SIDE ON HIS BAGS...YES BAGS WITH 22" IN THE REAR AND 20"S UP FRONT....S.T.M Auto Repair moving forward


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nada Mayne just gtting ready for this trip....You?


yessur same here!!! Gonna have a blast wit the faM like usual!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like alot of BS surrounding the supershow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like alot of BS surrounding the supershow


Like what Larry? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sounds like alot of BS surrounding the supershow


yeah they denying a lot of nice cars... talked to one of my members in Cali and they told me the super show had 700+ cars last year and this year they cutting back to 450 I think he said... but I seen a bunch of dope cars get denied on Facebook...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnn that sux this might b the end time to put gas and actually drive em fellas


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know they changed the entry process. Bummer About the the amount of cars. I guess there will be more out on the strip hopefully!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup driving them is a great point Larry!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn that sux this might b the end time to put gas and actually drive em fellas


like that will happen...there will always be folks keeping up with the Jones. there are powers that be that dont want our cars in the world..the STEREOTYPES STILL EXISTS...truth be told all those trailer queens are not done buy folks that USED THERE TAXABLE INCOMES to complete them...folks are sell cars on Craigslist for $35,000.00 and saying they got $75,000.00 into it but they W-2s say they make 35k a year.and every year they got a NEW car in Vegas. the war on drugs and the borders goes way deeper then you may want to believe..ask yourself why is it so hard to get a 13" tire WITH A WHITE WALL...WHO USES THOSE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn that sux this might b the end time to put gas and actually drive em fellas


Fuck it right!!! Lol!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Fuck it right!!! Lol!!!


Theres just no money in car shows and people dont have cash to put into cars and most people are too busy to cruise often and thats the troof


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

truth be told there are just a handful of folks that cruise..its funny how when folks are solo they cruise day and night. then when some club grabs them they cruise less and less and drink and partying more and more..not talking shit or taking jabs just being REAL...i laugh when i here folks say there car is going to get rained on at a show when it aint a chop top or a Vert with a broken top...oh my god water from the gods is going to make my car dirty...lol but its easy for me to say cuz i dont have a car.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

........Let It Rain


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> ........Let It Rain


lol and you us it as a beer coaster...thats how you do it Roy..and so you know you in that handful any damn ways


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Larry so are you before you chime in...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I still try to get out there as much as I can.But true story ....mofos don't cruise that much it seems when in a Club......Seems like they just wait for them shows to pop off.I miss the park and I cruise whenever I feel like it instead of waiting to try to get a caravan going.I can't wait to get this POS back on the road ...And as for the coaster....lol....Fuck being all careful..LOL....Chit buffs out and cleans up easily with a lil elbow grease and all cars need a chip or scratch or two imo....Gives em character and shows they are driven.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Larry Rolls the chit outta his ride.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I still try to get out there as much as I can.But true story ....mofos don't cruise that much it seems when in a Club......Seems like they just wait for them shows to pop off.I miss the park and I cruise whenever I feel like it instead of waiting to try to get a caravan going.I can't wait to get this POS back on the road ...And as for the coaster....lol....Fuck being all careful..LOL....Chit buffs out and cleans up easily with a lil elbow grease and all cars need a chip or scratch or two imo....Gives em character and shows they are driven.


Word!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Roy , where did you get your 76 balls from?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Theres just no money in car shows and people dont have cash to put into cars and most people are too busy to cruise often and thats the troof


Yessur!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

We lost about 6K throwing our show.....All gravy but they're definitely not the same they use to be.I'd rather be at a park,get together.or just out mobbing.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Roy , where did you get your 76 balls from?


 Ebay bro.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnnn 6k thats bad but your right in tje rest Roy


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Park shows are the shit!!! Our show was fun as hell!!!












Funfor everyone !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnnn 6k thats bad but your right in tje rest Roy


 Lot's of sponsorship so not really lost but gone none the less...


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I drove mind everywhere until I broke it lol!! I hope to have it ready soon after Vegas cuz I wan to hit the streets! On our show we broke even but it was a lot of fun. Love the pic in the rain Roy! I was mobbing in the rain when I drove back from the Springs GT Show. People these days have different agendas with their rides either strictly shows and no cruzin or not give a shit roll like whenever they can.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Roy , where did you get your 76 balls from?


Cool....I love your balls....slightly ****


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol fuck'n ceez no ****!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Cool....I love your balls....slightly ****


 Thanks Brother,been trying to raise em above my knees for weeks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Good morning papo!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning papo!


your about to have a busy winter!!! Good Look tho!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> your about to have a busy winter!!! Good Look tho!!! Cant wait!!!



Yessir.....I have a lot of work ahead of me. But it will pay off, I cant wait either.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Nice...where did you find those?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Waitin on Roy to scoop em up but got em at a car swap meet


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Waitin on Roy to scoop em up but got em at a car swap meet



Thats a nice find!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


How much?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sup CO. Anyone have some chrome daytons for sale? 13x7s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> How much?


Make an offer bro I really dont have a set price


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Make an offer bro I really dont have a set price


$50.00 :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


Que paso papo!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Que paso papo!!!



Trabajando como siempre...hows everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

She's out!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Trabajando como siempre...hows everything in your neck of the woods?


Makin' Moves maboi!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> She's out!!!


Nice DO WORK!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> $50.00 :dunno:


SOLD to you lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Makin' Moves maboi!!!


Yessir....always. You gotta drop by the canton to check out the new hoopty and help me polish some chrome....slightly ****


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What u got Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u got Ceez


Sold the Caddy and went out to Maryland this past weekend to pick up a car that used to be in our club. 

Along with some extra goodies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where did the caddy go?? Did ya get a good price for it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where did the caddy go?? Did ya get a good price for it


Caddy went out to Tulsa OK.....got 10k out of her.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Caddy went out to Tulsa OK.....got 10k out of her.


Not bad actually


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Not bad actually


Yea...paid for my new toy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....always. You gotta drop by the canton to check out the new hoopty and help me polish some chrome....slightly ****


LMAO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrtas Ceez you got good taste in cars i must say....but if you get rid of that one you now the only upgrade is a VERT...LOL BUT IM SERIOUS


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Congrtas Ceez you got good taste in cars i must say....but if you get rid of that one you now the only upgrade is a VERT...LOL BUT IM SERIOUS



Lol...thanks brother....this one is going to be a keeper for awhile...I have always loved that car so I am glad it has come full circle and into my garage.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Waitin on Roy to scoop em up but got em at a car swap meet


Trying to get a personalized one (They're Grey) or one with some cool numbers



MOSTHATED CC said:


> SOLD to you lol


Good deal



BigCeez said:


> Sold the Caddy and went out to Maryland this past weekend to pick up a car that used to be in our club.
> 
> Along with some extra goodies


 :worship:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Trying to get a personalized one (They're Grey) or one with some cool numbers
> 
> Good deal
> 
> :worship:



Thanks Roy


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol...thanks brother....this one is going to be a keeper for awhile...I have always loved that car so I am glad it has come full circle and into my garage.


oh shit you shouldnt have said that now im coming for you..with my 63 cuz it should be out in 3 years or 15 if i use the same engraver..lmfao start a thread for it so i can keep up and still ideas from you...lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> oh shit you shouldnt have said that now im coming for you..with my 63 cuz it should be out in 3 years or 15 if i use the same engraver..lmfao start a thread for it so i can keep up and still ideas from you...lol


Lol ....not a bad idea, I will start up the thread by next week


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol ....not a bad idea, I will start up the thread by next week


well keep me informed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

pics kinda suck but there were some real riders out last night, not scared to wear out some rubber!!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

pics so yall seen it really does happen in CO lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dat looks like a 57 rag in the turnin lane lol


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet man that a bad ass regal.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

It was nice seeing everyone yesterday and hanging out with the Hits crew along with the LJ crew


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning Colorado


Morning Loco!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Morning Loco!!!


Que pasa Papo.....how's the six?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pasa Papo.....how's the six?


Honestly haven't touched it since July but right after Vegas on that mission again!!! It don't stop you know!!! How's the four??? you put hands on it yet???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Meeting Saturday cool'n @ the park before Vegas!!! We deserve a small break Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Honestly haven't touched it since July but right after Vegas on that mission again!!! It don't stop you know!!! How's the four??? you put hands on it yet???


Nice pics Papo, yeah worked on her a little this weekend. Prepping her for paint and getting the body off the frame


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Papo, yeah worked on her a little this weekend. Prepping her for paint and getting the body off the frame


Thanks and nice imma have to hit your casa one of these days!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


>


5 Dudes one car and u called my boy Brian a t shirt rider shame on u lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 5 Dudes one car and u called my boy Brian a t shirt rider shame on u lol


Lmao!!! lets say two cars... Izzy drove his back from Denver earlier yesterday too!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...& Larry the only two guys that had cars out yesterday were the only ones rocking club shirts!!! Didn't plan it that way but it worked out Lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Normally when I see u guys I figued u guys showed up in clowns car 50 dudes and 2 cars Lmao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Normally when I see u guys I figued u guys showed up in clowns car 50 dudes and 2 cars Lmao


Lmao!!! thres plenty of clown cars in Springs then lmao... We kicked it at Memorial Park all afternoon and didn't see any Lolo's and about 6 or 7 Crown Vics on 24's and up Lmao!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahaha oh shit son!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was gonna say damnn I didnt know u rolled with that many mexicans cuz we can pack a car lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was gonna say damnn I didnt know u rolled with that many mexicans cuz we can pack a car lol


LMAO!!! You guys goin to Vegas???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Normally when I see u guys I figued u guys showed up in clowns car 50 dudes and 2 cars Lmao


Lmao!!! that was the past!!! we actually took 4 to 5 cars to every show we went to this year... and honestly other than you guys and HITS we probably have the smallest club!!! We jus have a lot of bebe's kids wit shirts!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

now be nice Larry cuz cant know one call you out on your mileage...Chapo my boy but he has a hard time putting miles on his SHOburus...he really hates to drive...lmfao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO!!! You guys goin to Vegas???


Brian and my brother are I didnt feel like goin


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Brian and my brother are I didnt feel like goin


That's cool!!! I'm sure I'll see them out there!!! Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...and you tired of shows Larry???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na im tired of traveling lol thats all I do for work


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na im tired of traveling lol thats all I do for work


Right I heard that!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

57 bel air convertible for sale here in wyoming for 30,000 not a project car either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its a buyers market


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its a buyers market


That it is!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Brian and my brother are I didnt feel like goin


I'm not going either just got my reject letter


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> I'm not going either just got my reject letter


Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> 57 bel air convertible for sale here in wyoming for 30,000 not a project car either


 Just seen that smdh.....Killer Deal


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just seen that smdh.....Killer Deal


Link.... I could only find the hardtop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The 57 vert is in casper wyoming


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Last work day before Vegas!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Last work day before Vegas!!!


Lucky....safe travels bro and have fun.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lucky....safe travels bro and have fun.


Thanks fam!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Vacation time has officially started!!! Time to go hang wit my OG's!!! Doesn't get old!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! If you driving or flying have a safe trip!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Vacation time has officially started!!! Time to go hang wit my OG's!!! Doesn't get old!!!


Take pics phuker!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vegas bound tomorrow night!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Take pics phuker!


You already know I will!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> You already know I will!!!


:h5:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Who's the dude that is always filming at shows? Sports a black dickies outfit


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Who's the dude that is always filming at shows? Sports a black dickies outfit


He goes by Classic. 

https://www.facebook.com/classic.colorado?fref=ts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado.....Just sayin what's up from the Harbor Area.....See everyone in Vegas :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

nice pic Roy and i hope to see you in Vegas too


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Awww man Jeffys going too!! LOL jk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> nice pic Roy and i hope to see you in Vegas too


 Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope everyone has fun in Vegas....takes lots of flicks for us poor folk who cant make it!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Hope everyone has fun in Vegas....takes lots of flicks for us poor folk who cant make it!


×2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


How was Vegas?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> How was Vegas?


I jus got back yesterday but it was a blast like usual!!! Best banquet we've had since I been in the club, the show was ok... still a lot of dope cars and all the hops I went to were good!!! pics coming soon but probably not today lol!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> How was Vegas?


Vegas was fine....As for the After hop and what happened to Roll'n...FUCK THAT..im going to be real if i didnt get out the club before Vegas i would have that day and Yes they would have put me out on my back...im discussed that one motherfucker that has not done shit for the club all year and has been a thrown in there ass for years can say some shit and it be the word of God..*.they publicity humiliated Roll'n and they owe him a public apology*. my loyalty to Roll'n or an one person that im cool with will always come before any club and if you live in Co your ass is fucking lying to yourself and the world if you say he didnt put US on the map... we had a choice for film guys and from what i have seen most choice Roll'n. real talk I can get kicked out for assaulting a NON MEMBER and a Majestic function but when im out i find that just 2 months later 2 Majestic Members from the same chapter fight right in the Vegas show and neither one gets the boot... not talking shit about the Majestics im just saying im a fucking man i dont follow folks.."that do as i say not as i do SHIT"..nor do i think that there is any 1 fucking man that makes a Club...NO MATTER THE CLUB THERE ARE MEMBERS GETING OUT RIGHT NOW THAT HAVE 10 YEARS PLUS IN THAT CLUB AND GOING SOLO OR MOVING TO ANOTHER OR EVEN STARTING THERE OWN BECAUSE OF SHIT LIKE THIS......IF YOU FEEL THAT YOU NEVER NEEDED ROLL'N FINE THATS COOL BUT DONT GET CAUGHT BUY HIS VIDEOS THEN...IM PISSED CUZ I WOULD HAVE FOUGHT OR OPENED MY HOME AND SHOP FOR ANY OF THEM BUT WOULD HAVE GOT KICKED OUT OR EVEN KNOCKED OUT FOR DEFENDING ROLL'N THAT DAY CUZ I KNOW I WOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD SOME DUMB SHIT LIKE I THEY DONT NEED TO GIVE ME A REASON....BUT ANY MAN THAT SPEAKS FOR ME WILL GOD DAMN WELL TELL ME WHY THEY MADE THAT CHOICE. AND YOU SEE HOW OTHERS ARE DOING THE SAME...ALL MAJESTICS IN COLORADO THAT HAVE NOT CONTACTED ROLL'N ON FACEBOOK OR ANY SOCIAL MEDIA NEEDS TO IF YOU FEEL HE WAS WRONGED...I KNOW CHAPO, AMBER AND ANGALIC DID THAT DAY IN PERSON BUT ITS TIME TO MAKE IT PUBLIC...IF I OFFENDED YOU COME FUCKING SEE ME AT MY HOUSE MY SHOP OR ANY PLACE YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE WITH I WILL DO ANY FACE TO FACE BUT NO PHONE CALLS OR TEXTING...CUZ I DONT ARGUE MY POINT WELL IN THE WRITTEN WORD...FOR ALL OTHERS FROM COLORADO LIKE THOSE FROM GOOD TIMES AND DENVER CAR CLUB I GOT MORE LOVE FOR YOU FOLKS KNOW AND IF I DIDNT HAVE ANY LOVE FOR YOU BEFORE I DO KNOW...I THANK YOU AND IM SURE ROLL'N DOES TOO...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

SORRY SO LONG BUT THATS ME...LMFAO


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I ain't reading all that lol


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Didn't read all that but CO has put THEMSELVES on the map for a LONG time. Rollin just got a couple paid trips out to CO to shoot what CO has going on and make some money selling the dvds. Not disrespecting him or you just saying he hasn't put CO anywhere that CO hasn't already been recognized for. And to be honest his music choices for his dvds don't reflect lowriding and suck IMO...

With that being said if he was disrespected in vegas thats between him and the people that disrespected him...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What happened? How was he disrespected? I'm sure it was caught on tape by someone ?


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

It sounds like there might be some personal stuff going on that most of us other clubs do not know about. I for one have appreciated that Rollin has documented what we are capable of here in CO and SHARED it with other people all over through his videos. The same can be said for Phil Gordon and Ceez through their photography. Without knowing what happened its hard to understand and may even be none of our business. We don't know. I hope everything gets worked out.

Just my 2cents


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Maaan...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I do me so I dont sweat it lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I do me so I dont sweat it lol


I do me too!!! All the time lol!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I do me so I dont sweat it lol


Co


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I do me too!!! All the time lol!!!


Hey big daddy just keep riding and positive,hard to do sometime


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I do me too!!! All the time lol!!!


Is that right lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> Hey big daddy just keep riding and positive,hard to do sometime


Yeah fo sure you guys know me and roll'n do too!!! And roll'n and my chapter good!!! Like I said on Facebook "I'm a lowrider and a hopper, I don't do politics!!!" How you been Phillipa???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Good big daddy,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is that right lol


That's right maboi lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

plague said:


> Good big daddy,


Good deal!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

as for Ceez and Phil im trying to make sure that cant happen to them..Ceez humble as fuck in person and words..i would be just as made if it happed to him


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i tried grabbing some folks quotes but it wont let me do a reply with quote....lol that shit was as hell i wouldn't either..


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn....ain't been on Lay It Low in a couple of years!!! I see not alot has changed....wuz good everyone?? Hope everyone is good!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Damn....ain't been on Lay It Low in a couple of years!!! I see not alot has changed....wuz good everyone?? Hope everyone is good!!!!


Lmao right!!! See you in 3 yrs!!!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao right!!! See you in 3 yrs!!!


Ha!!!! Right......Imma try and get back on here and check stuff out again


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Ha!!!! Right......Imma try and get back on here and check stuff out again


Lay it low dying out faster than lowriding!!! Jus say'n!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Gonna have to get me a rice burner lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> It sounds like there might be some personal stuff going on that most of us other clubs do not know about. I for one have appreciated that Rollin has documented what we are capable of here in CO and SHARED it with other people all over through his videos. The same can be said for Phil Gordon and Ceez through their photography. Without knowing what happened its hard to understand and may even be none of our business. We don't know. I hope everything gets worked out.
> 
> Just my 2cents



Thanks brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> as for Ceez and Phil im trying to make sure that cant happen to them..Ceez humble as fuck in person and words..i would be just as made if it happed to him


:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lay it low dying out faster than lowriding!!! Jus say'n!!!


Nobody wants to pull their car out is why. After a show everybody runs home to drink I guess. I went to a classic car show here in town and nobody was their just the owners of their cars and that was all so its not just lowriding


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nobody wants to pull their car out is why. After a show everybody runs home to drink I guess. I went to a classic car show here in town and nobody was their just the owners of their cars and that was all so its not just lowriding


I believe it!!! been time to take it back to the streets!!! But I don't need to tell you that!!! You stay tippin'!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I believe it!!! been time to take it back to the streets!!! But I don't need to tell you that!!! You stay tippin'!!!


Agreed....Fes...can you come over this weekend and help me put this car together?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Agreed....Fes...can you come over this weekend and help me put this car together?


shit if he dont i will...just pay me in the parts i say dont fit....lmfao


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Bigg Izz Dogg said:


> Damn....ain't been on Lay It Low in a couple of years!!! I see not alot has changed....wuz good everyone?? Hope everyone is good!!!!


I have a way of making folks come back here....lmfao cuz of my long winded rants....tho if they had a LAY IT LOW APP FOR PHONES this fucker might make them rich...shit LMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nobody wants to pull their car out is why. After a show everybody runs home to drink I guess. I went to a classic car show here in town and nobody was their just the owners of their cars and that was all so its not just lowriding


lol...there has to be some kind of incentive to bring a car out something like $$$ or an award or it aint worth it...man folks didnt spend all that $$ on there ride to drive it...cuz if they did they wouldnt have hooked up they daily then....lmfao but never can say that about you Larry...i know why you didnt go to Vegas was cuz you didnt want to put that many miles on your 57 rag in one year...cuz you would have drove it there...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I believe it!!! been time to take it back to the streets!!! But I don't need to tell you that!!! You stay tippin'!!!


On four fours wrapped in four vogues pimpin four hoes while Im packin four fours


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol...there has to be some kind of incentive to bring a car out something like $$$ or an award or it aint worth it...man folks didnt spend all that $$ on there ride to drive it...cuz if they did they wouldnt have hooked up they daily then....lmfao but never can say that about you Larry...i know why you didnt go to Vegas was cuz you didnt want to put that many miles on your 57 rag in one year...cuz you would have drove it there...


I probably would have trailered it that round and I kick myself for not taking it and cruising it to show them this small town club is in that game


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oooo Im leaving na jk whats up Roy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lay it low dying out faster than lowriding!!! Jus say'n!!!


Is that a bet? What are the over under odds?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nobody wants to pull their car out is why. After a show everybody runs home to drink I guess. I went to a classic car show here in town and nobody was their just the owners of their cars and that was all so its not just lowriding


I love drinking, its one of my favorite things to do besides sleeping. lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> I love drinking, its one of my favorite things to do besides sleeping. lol


I like to drink too but if theres a show and everybodies out I can drink another day its time for the cars


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I like to drink too but if theres a show and everybodies out I can drink another day its time for the cars


Now that i have a new aluminum radiator, its a lot more fun to drive. I hated going anywhere, because of engine temperature. I'm cruising Saturday and Sunday. :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Now that i have a new aluminum radiator, its a lot more fun to drive. I hated going anywhere, because of engine temperature. I'm cruising Saturday and Sunday. :h5:


Im gonna bust a cruise tomorrow ese


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My Bucket got a lil flavor


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oooo Im leaving na jk whats up Roy


 Nada mayne just scoping out the lows of the lays...Hope you doing well my friend


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im gonna bust a cruise tomorrow ese


:run:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My Bucket got a lil flavor


:worship:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Agreed....Fes...can you come over this weekend and help me put this car together?


Gotcha hermano!!! Fire up the grill I'm there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> On four fours wrapped in four vogues pimpin four hoes while Im packin four fours


Lol that's right!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

cl1965ss said:


> Is that a bet? What are the over under odds?


Lmao!!! Sup Chuck!!!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Sup Chuck!!!


:wave: :inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My Bucket got a lil flavor


Nice


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Morning CO



Good morning mija lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> My Bucket got a lil flavor



She's gorgeous Roy! I can't hang with all you cats in the 50s class


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Good morning mija lmao!!!


Lol como estas Papo!? What you up to this weekend


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lol como estas Papo!? What you up to this weekend


not sure yet, but I can almost guarantee that it will involve cars and a bunch of folks rockin' blue & gold!!! yourself???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> not sure yet, but I can almost guarantee that it will involve cars and a bunch of folks rockin' blue & gold!!! yourself???


Nice! Having a little kick back tomorrow for my sons birthday, then working on the car on Sunday. So a kick back weekend.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice! Having a little kick back tomorrow for my sons birthday, then working on the car on Sunday. So a kick back weekend.


nuthin' wrong wit that!!! tell yaboi Happy Bday from us!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was drunk as fuck tellin Sed TV I was gonna bust all of Cali's ass on New Years while RG snuck in a pic!!!
...and for all you guys that luv cruising you need to pick up RG DVD!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

this was after I realize whut I done LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the home Brent and Skim's ryders!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowrider of the Year congrats GT!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cadillac Jack's LeCab!!! Dope Ride!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris car is Uber clean!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone remembers Goldie Loc from the Eastsidaz, that's him he still around and coo as fuck!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure if LIL knows Heather Moss but she all over Facebook she actually cool too LMAO!!! I let her take a pic!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The Blue & Gold army walkin' the yard!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

man its a pain in the ass to post pics!!! will post more later Lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> I was drunk as fuck tellin Sed TV I was gonna bust all of Cali's ass on New Years while RG snuck in a pic!!!
> ...and for all you guys that luv cruising you need to pick up RG DVD!!!


Days of our lives womp womp womp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Days of our lives womp womp womp


I know LMAO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> nuthin' wrong wit that!!! tell yaboi Happy Bday from us!!!


Gracias Papo...nice pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Gracias Papo...nice pics


Yessur and got plenty more but tiny pics muthafucka!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Yessur and got plenty more but tiny pics muthafucka!!!


Tinypic been trippin and pissing me off


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Tinypic been trippin and pissing me off


Yep it tells me to put a security code but then it won't show it unless I refresh the page 10 times smh


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Yep it tells me to put a security code but then it won't show it unless I refresh the page 10 times smh


That security Code is for the none VIP lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That security Code is for the none VIP lol


Lmao well I'm none VIP!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Photobucket....what up Colorado :wave: Thanks on the props guys....she's breaking me...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I was drunk as fuck tellin Sed TV I was gonna bust all of Cali's ass on New Years while RG snuck in a pic!!!
> ...and for all you guys that luv cruising you need to pick up RG DVD!!!




Who be RG,and what happened to the hoMie Roll'n?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Who be RG,and what happened to the hoMie Roll'n?


RG the lil homie from Cali doin pics like dream-on and he put a dope Ass cruising video out... Working on vid #2

Roll'n still doin his thang and he still the homie!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> RG the lil homie from Cali doin pics like dream-on and he put a dope Ass cruising video out... Working on vid #2
> 
> Roll'n still doin his thang and he still the homie!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Where can we find the RG videos?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hit him on Facebook Richard Gonzalez*


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo what's good fellas?!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Out on the streets tonight!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Out on the streets tonight!!!


 Must be nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Out on the streets tonight!!!


What u in?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u in?


 KSWISS.....oh my bad


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in izzy car lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U almost dun with your 66


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah it should be downhill from here... Even if the hopper gets put away Fuck it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics Fessor of you guys hitting the streets last night!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics Fessor of you guys hitting the streets last night!


Lol thanks we got it in last night!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The cops were out!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"they luv to hate but we ain't goin' nowhere"


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Definitely a nice night to throw a Cruz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> "they luv to hate but we ain't goin' nowhere"


Who is they?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Who is they?


They.....you know......Puerto Ricans!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> They.....you know......Puerto Ricans!


Bwahahaha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol thanks we got it in last night!!!


Yup, threw a quick cruise today also before the rain came


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On the real though glad to see eberyone cruising to show them puerto ricans that lowriding is still here no matter what crew or area u from we still here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> On the real though glad to see eberyone cruising to show them puerto ricans that lowriding is still here no matter what crew or area u from we still here


Lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!!


Im being real but had to throw that in lol keep doing your thing fellas And by fellas I mean Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im being real but had to throw that in lol keep doing your thing fellas And by fellas I mean Colorado


You lead a good example bro !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im being real but had to throw that in lol keep doing your thing fellas And by fellas I mean Colorado


Fo sure lmao we gonna do another cruise and we want you out here!!! No ****!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

When u doing that


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sometime next month when the weather is nice!!! I'll post it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sometime next month when the weather is nice!!! I'll post it!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP CO!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut upper


Sup mija!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Whuts Crackin'!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


How was the lil one bday party???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> How was the lil one bday party???


It was good brother, thanks for asking. Plenty of gifts for the kid and lots of salsa dancing for the adults!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> It was good brother, thanks for asking. Plenty of gifts for the kid and lots of salsa dancing for the adults!


Salsa dancing??? Hmmmnnn!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Salsa dancing??? Hmmmnnn!!!



Yessir....We're Colombian, ya tu sabes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....We're Colombian, ya tu sabes!


Pues Ya Se!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was cuttin out my mufflers on my 57 today those damnn flow masters are too damnn loud I got one done but good old LJ had to order the other muffler


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was cuttin out my mufflers on my 57 today those damnn flow masters are too damnn loud I got one done but good old LJ had to order the other muffler


Whut kind of mufflers you putting on it???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Like stock ones really I dont like loud pipes I leave that for the hotrodders even though I may get sum noise I just want it out of the cab for those highway cruises


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Right I know whut you mean!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Ceez & CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was cuttin out my mufflers on my 57 today those damnn flow masters are too damnn loud I got one done but good old LJ had to order the other muffler


What kind of flowmaster were they do you know I was going to put 50 series


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> What kind of flowmaster were they do you know I was going to put 50 series


40 Series and there loud I heard the 70s or sum shit were good


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Fes, Saw this in "Post your rides under Beans Las Vegas".......scroll down in page 8....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...er-show-pics-im-brining-shit-back-life-8.html


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 40 series flow masters I like these. I used to only run glasspacks just tried something different when I re did the exhaust. I would like to hear 44 series.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My 40 series are loud in the car on the highway at cruisin speeds there ok


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Hey Fes, Saw this in "Post your rides under Beans Las Vegas".......scroll down in page 8....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...er-show-pics-im-brining-shit-back-life-8.html




Oh you fancy, huh!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Has anyone heard any feedback on the Magnaflow mufflers....just not sure how loud they are.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Look up the model number for reviews and check on droning thats the incab hum they get


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Look up the model number for reviews and check on droning thats the incab hum they get


Thanks Larry! :h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Hey Fes, Saw this in "Post your rides under Beans Las Vegas".......scroll down in page 8....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...er-show-pics-im-brining-shit-back-life-8.html


Lol thanks izzy!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Fes' new FB profile pic SMH!!!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

NP homie...


fesboogie said:


> Lol thanks izzy!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks Larry! :h5:


What I said wasnt much help but I'll take the gratitude and say no problem lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Ceez we was walking the yard at the super show and the TMZ's was in full effect!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Fes' new FB profile pic SMH!!!


Lmao!!! Maybe next week!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I've tried to check the sound on magnaflows but came up empty. I've heard they have packing in them for a quieter sound but dont hold me to it.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

70 series flowmaster supposed to be the quietest


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> I've tried to check the sound on magnaflows but came up empty. I've heard they have packing in them for a quieter sound but dont hold me to it.


I heard the same, I guess I will just have to wait until they are on the car to hear what they really sound like


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Damn Ceez we was walking the yard at the super show and the TMZ's was in full effect!!!




You getting kinda famous out there papo, even have your own paparrazi and all!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

BigCeez said:


> I heard the same, I guess I will just have to wait until they are on the car to hear what they really sound like


That sux if you don't like the sound tho. Wish there was a way to hear them b4 they throw em on


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe the flow masters have a straight thru design with no baffles for better displacement. Or is it magnas? I can't remember lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Maybe next week!!!


Yeah, probably tonight!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> You getting kinda famous out there papo, even have your own paparrazi and all!


Lmao!!! Don't say that I get hated on enough as it is and I'm jus doin me!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Yeah, probably tonight!!


Lmao Brian!!! I'm tryin to keep up wit everyone else!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! Don't say that I get hated on enough as it is and I'm jus doin me!!!


The Puerto Ricans will start hatin'


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I had magnaflows on the 60...Was pretty loud


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> The Puerto Ricans will start hatin'


Damnn them puerto ricans


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnn them puerto ricans


Lmao yeah fucking assholes!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO!


Sup mija & sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup mija & sup Colorado!!!


lol... you and your mijas!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> lol... you and your mijas!


Lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!!


When are you coming by for those 66 parts?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> When are you coming by for those 66 parts?


next time we have a meeting in D-Town I'll make sure to swing threw!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> next time we have a meeting in D-Town I'll make sure to swing threw!!!


WORD!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My muffler swap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Worked on my garage art


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Worked on some Big M's too hahahaha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too many cleans


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Worked on some Big M's too hahahaha


Hell ya Im ready for more


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I agreee hahahaha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hahahahaha we be on two cuhhh


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

You already know ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao good shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Fes?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats up Fes?


Not Shit got to work on my day off!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats sum bullshit but thats why u got problems cuz mo money mo problems


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats sum bullshit but thats why u got problems cuz mo money mo problems


LMAO If you have money you don't have time and when you have time you aint got no money LMAO!!! story of my life!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> LMAO If you have money you don't have time and when you have time you aint got no money LMAO!!! story of my life!!!


Thats exactly right its crazy how life works


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats exactly right its crazy how life works


yep


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO


Sup Ceez!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Ceez!!! Sup CO!!!


Sup mija!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Sup mija!


Lmao!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up fellas!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What's up fellas!!


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What's up fellas!!


Sup Brian & COLORADO!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Brian & COLORADO!!! Lmao!!!


Que pasa compa?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pasa compa?


Lo mismo de siempre!!! y tu???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lo mismo de siempre!!! y tu???


Trabajando como un animal...ya tu sabes! That 66 is looking good bro...saw you putting in some work on that frame. I need to step up my game


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Trabajando como un animal...ya tu sabes! That 66 is looking good bro...saw you putting in some work on that frame. I need to step up my game


Lol thanks brotha!!! we push'n!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol thanks brotha!!! we push'n!!!


Yessir...thats all you can do!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...thats all you can do!


Ya tu sabes!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What's good CO


Sup Ceez!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Sup papo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Sup papo


Lo mismo de siempre!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Tu???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Tu???


Lo mismo, tryin to recover since Anson was in town.....too much drinking


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Lo mismo, tryin to recover since Anson was in town.....too much drinking


Lol!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Lo mismo, tryin to recover since Anson was in town.....too much drinking


You likedid it You likedid it!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> You likedid it You likedid it!!


Lol ok I did


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Layitlow sux


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Layitlow sux


Agreed yawn!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Everybodies on Facebook now adays.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Layitlow sux


Lmao!!! Pretty much!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup tho CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Qvo papo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Qvo papo


I have refresher training at work and I'm falling da Fuck asleep lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I have refresher training at work and I'm falling da Fuck asleep lmao!!!


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

FLEX'N


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> FLEX'N


:h5:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Fes this is a no flex zone my friend!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Hey Fes this is a no flex zone my friend!!


Lmmfao!!! Didn't even think of that shit!!! Good shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Yessur!!!


----------



## Rider719 (Dec 12, 2013)

looking for chrome for a gbody 82 cutlass, I am located in Pueblo. Need help finding where to go or if anyone has some for sale. I am a solo rider but have interests in getting into a car club GT looks like the way I am going .. any help please pm me.. Thanks


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Lmmfao!!! Didn't even think of that shit!!! Good shit!!!


LOL!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats good CO?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good CO?


Sup Papo!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup COLORADO!!!


\

Qvo compadre.....what you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> \
> 
> Qvo compadre.....what you got planned for the weekend?


If they don't force me to get that GUAP $$$ work on the rydaz!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> If they don't force me to get that GUAP $$$ work on the rydaz!!!


Have an officers meeting with the Southern Chapter...and then working on the carcacha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Have an officers meeting with the Southern Chapter...and then working on the carcacha


Who is u the police


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Have an officers meeting with the Southern Chapter...and then working on the carcacha


Coo Coo when you gonna be at your pad???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Who is u the police


LOL!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Who is u the police











Sort of...we will be dressed as the Village People...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Coo Coo when you gonna be at your pad???


Tonight...Sunday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I might be goin up there tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> View attachment 1444537
> 
> 
> Sort of...we will be dressed as the Village People...


U bring out the gay in cop lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U bring out the gay in cop lol


Hey, you know the rules...it's not gay until the balls touch!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> I might be goin up there tomorrow


Hit me up..,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hit me up..,


Coo I will


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hey, you know the rules...it's not gay until the balls touch!


Thats rough lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats rough lol


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

HITS and GT posted up yesterday....What up Colo :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> HITS and GT posted up yesterday....What up Colo :wave:


Good Look!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


Big thoughts and prayers going out to Pat. Praying he has a speedy recovery. Let us know if him and his family need anything from us up here


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Big thoughts and prayers going out to Pat. Praying he has a speedy recovery. Let us know if him and his family need anything from us up here


 Thanks and we just need prayers now Fam


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thanks and we just need prayers now Fam


You got it....please keep us posted


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Heard last night prayers sent and hope he pulls threw...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> You got it....please keep us posted


 Will do



fesboogie said:


> Heard last night prayers sent and hope he pulls threw...


Thx Fes


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I deeply sorry for Pat!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are really upset to hear the news.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Idk pat or what happened hope everything is ok


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

prayers for him and fam


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Evander(Pat) took a bad spill on his bike.It's not looking good at all.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Our prayers our with you guys brothers


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Idk pat or what happened hope everything is ok





GRAPEVINE said:


> prayers for him and fam





reyrey1967 said:


> Our prayers our with you guys brothers




Thanks Everyone


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Crash1964 said:


> We are really upset to hear the news.


 Thanks Javi


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope everything turns out ok with you homie Roy. Our prayers are with him and his family


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

Our prayers are with him and his family God bless guys


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Any updates on Pat, Roy???


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts the happs CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning everyone. X2 on the updates on Pat.


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

LFTED84 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok with you homie Roy. Our prayers are with him and his family


x2 the tafoyas


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just got an update from Chris, he visited with Pat and his family last night. 
"I went and visited Evander last night. His vitals were good. Still very many things to be addressed as he gets more stabalized. Still not out of the woods but with as many people pulling and praying for him, I feel there will be answered prayers. I visted his wife Snowdrop for awhile and she is staying strong and has a good support system in all of us. I am going back tonight. Please continue to keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers."


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Just got an update from Chris, he visited with Pat and his family last night.
> "I went and visited Evander last night. His vitals were good. Still very many things to be addressed as he gets more stabalized. Still not out of the woods but with as many people pulling and praying for him, I feel there will be answered prayers. I visted his wife Snowdrop for awhile and she is staying strong and has a good support system in all of us. I am going back tonight. Please continue to keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers."


we'll keep praying...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

'sup, Colorado???

I just got on this site, so I thought I'd say "Hey..."


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> View attachment 1452417
> 
> 'sup, Colorado???
> 
> I just got on this site, so I thought I'd say "Hey..."


:wave: Welcome! Nice SixFo!


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, man!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> Thanks, man!



If you ever need any spare parts, let me know. I have some odds and ends off of a 64


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

BigCeez said:


> If you ever need any spare parts, let me know. I have some odds and ends off of a 64


jaja I have a feeling Ill definitely be taking you up on that


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> jaja I have a feeling Ill definitely be taking you up on that



:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....hope everyone has a great weekend! Lets keep praying for Pats recovery ....seems like its working!


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO....hope everyone has a great weekend! Lets keep praying for Pats recovery ....seems like its working!


coo done!have a good weekend be safe


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Latest from snowdrop this Morning....


Morning, Evander Patrick Martinez had a pretty rough night. The doctors said this weekend would be up and down. I know everyone understands why he will not have visitors over the weekend. He is still making progress but just needs to rest. It has been 6 days since the accident and he is still with us! Please continue to keep praying, and being supportive. Thank you everyone!!!!! I appreciate each and everyone of you.......
Love Snowdrop



Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.....Thank Everyone for all the support


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Latest from snowdrop this Morning....
> 
> 
> Morning, Evander Patrick Martinez had a pretty rough night. The doctors said this weekend would be up and down. I know everyone understands why he will not have visitors over the weekend. He is still making progress but just needs to rest. It has been 6 days since the accident and he is still with us! Please continue to keep praying, and being supportive. Thank you everyone!!!!! I appreciate each and everyone of you.......
> ...


Thanks Roy.... Still praying


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Latest from snowdrop this Morning....
> 
> 
> Morning, Evander Patrick Martinez had a pretty rough night. The doctors said this weekend would be up and down. I know everyone understands why he will not have visitors over the weekend. He is still making progress but just needs to rest. It has been 6 days since the accident and he is still with us! Please continue to keep praying, and being supportive. Thank you everyone!!!!! I appreciate each and everyone of you.......
> ...


thanks for the update


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Latest from snowdrop this Morning....
> 
> 
> Morning, Evander Patrick Martinez had a pretty rough night. The doctors said this weekend would be up and down. I know everyone understands why he will not have visitors over the weekend. He is still making progress but just needs to rest. It has been 6 days since the accident and he is still with us! Please continue to keep praying, and being supportive. Thank you everyone!!!!! I appreciate each and everyone of you.......
> ...


 We will continue to keep him in our prayers here in Tx. Ttt for the carnal Evander


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

*crickets*

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> *crickets*
> 
> Good morning CO


Lol x2!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

From Pat's wife Snowdrop


I tell you what......I have the worlds toughest husband. Just a positive update - Evander as of this moment has no more drains from his head. They started with two. Today the second one was removed. Please continue to do what your doing! With the amazing medical staff, family, friends, support, rest and prayers he is making progress daily. 
Love Snowdrop


let's keep those prayers coming !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> From Pat's wife Snowdrop
> 
> 
> I tell you what......I have the worlds toughest husband. Just a positive update - Evander as of this moment has no more drains from his head. They started with two. Today the second one was removed. Please continue to do what your doing! With the amazing medical staff, family, friends, support, rest and prayers he is making progress daily.
> ...


Thats great news!!


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

IN OUR PRAYERS EVANDER GOD BLESS BROTHA????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Brothers


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> From Pat's wife Snowdrop
> 
> 
> I tell you what......I have the worlds toughest husband. Just a positive update - Evander as of this moment has no more drains from his head. They started with two. Today the second one was removed. Please continue to do what your doing! With the amazing medical staff, family, friends, support, rest and prayers he is making progress daily.
> ...


The power of faith & prayer. The best combo in the world. Great news


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Toonz505 said:


> IN OUR PRAYERS EVANDER GOD BLESS BROTHA????


x2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

damn been a min. sense i have been here lol

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

It had been a couple days and I thought I had missed something... lmao!!! nope!!! Hope everyone good!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> It had been a couple days and I thought I had missed something... lmao!!! nope!!! Hope everyone good!!!


:rofl: Nope...its been uber quiet in here lately....everybody subscribed to the book of faces thing.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Isn't much on FB either


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao where the Fuck is Larry been???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao where the Fuck is Larry been???


:dunno:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

^^^Sorry...im not a photoshop guru like most^^^


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

In da shadows cuz Im dark lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In da shadows cuz Im dark lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How can I be racist against myself lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How can I be racist against myself lol


:rofl: Good point !


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

It is true tho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> It is true tho


What?? That Im blacka den a maa fuckka lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What?? That Im blacka den a maa fuckka lol


Oh no that's just racist!!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

*







LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SHOW NOVEMBER 16 2014




*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lmao!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> In da shadows cuz Im dark lol


I couldnt agree more lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## suave505 (May 13, 2009)

Looking for used ATV 4x4 in good condition. uffin: Reply or PM me details.


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

What's up Colorado???? This snow sucks... No cruisin' the ranfla today :-(


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....stay warm out there!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey fellas do any of you know any good painters?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ball shrinking cold out there fam, stay warm and stay safe out there Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


Que pajo papo!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que pajo papo!!


Un frio bien cabron!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Un frio bien cabron!!!


Que no!!! Se me encogieron Los huevos con este frio!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Que no!!! Se me encogieron Los huevos con este frio!


Lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!!


I'll give you a minute to wipe that mental image out of your head lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I'll give you a minute to wipe that mental image out of your head lol


No mental image!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend familia!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado...how's everyone doing on this Cold ass day?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

i think me and Larry going to have to get a Facebook account cuz we must be missing all kinds of shit cuz aint shit been going on on Lay it low...unless you a hydro company...lmmfao


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


How's the car coming???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> How's the car coming???


Slow papa.... Just no time and this weather is killing me. How's the six?


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

fesboogie said:


> How's the car coming???


Slow cuz of the weather??? C'mon... It was about 38 today jaja


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> i think me and Larry going to have to get a Facebook account cuz we must be missing all kinds of shit cuz aint shit been going on on Lay it low...unless you a hydro company...lmmfao


U right jeff lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> Slow cuz of the weather??? C'mon... It was about 38 today jaja


Lol....yea....weather and then sick kiddos passing on their crud to me.....I need to get on the ball and get this car finished !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Slow papa.... Just no time and this weather is killing me. How's the six?


Parts about to start seeing some color in the next couple of weeks!!! We been doin this in the cold!!! It sucks but well worth it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Parts about to start seeing some color in the next couple of weeks!!! We been doin this in the cold!!! It sucks but well worth it!!!



Watch out for those drips if youre painting in the cold mano  Looking forward to seeing that six out in the streets.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Watch out for those drips if youre painting in the cold mano  Looking forward to seeing that six out in the streets.


yeah as far as paint we'll wait for a warm day!!! but shit gotta keep push'n!!!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sup CO...heaters n action. ..getten this badd bitch done....!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah as far as paint we'll wait for a warm day!!! but shit gotta keep push'n!!!


Yessir....you aint neva lie!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Havocg12 said:


> Sup CO...heaters n action. ..getten this badd bitch done....!


I need to invest in a propane heater.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I need to invest in a propane heater.


I bought a used one for 50 bux thats either diesel or propane and I can work in my garage with a t shirt its loud but oh well


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bought a used one for 50 bux thats either diesel or propane and I can work in my garage with a t shirt its loud but oh well


Yea, I heard the propane heaters work like a champ.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I needs me a heater tambien. Im thinking about a tank top mounted one.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bought a used one for 50 bux thats either diesel or propane and I can work in my garage with a t shirt its loud but oh well


Is the one u talmbout them kind thats shaped like a tube?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Havocg12 said:


> Sup CO...heaters n action. ..getten this badd bitch done....!


Nice!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Is the one u talmbout them kind thats shaped like a tube?


Yes


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a good weekend CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

you too bro!!! 
Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

A salamander heater is the tube type just have some ventilation once in awhile for fumes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

OVERTIME said:


> A salamander heater is the tube type just have some ventilation once in awhile for fumes


Theyre nice but just a bit on the loud side


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This what I have in mind
http://m.harborfreight.com/30000-bt...56-4912.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a single top one like that and it wont heat up my garage or shop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I just put a hot dawg heater 60,000 btu. Pricey but worth it.ran a gas line to it and vented it. Now it's summer time in the garage


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

OVERTIME said:


> I just put a hot dawg heater 60,000 btu. Pricey but worth it.ran a gas line to it and vented it. Now it's summer time in the garage


Thats the way to go right there


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have a single top one like that and it wont heat up my garage or shop


Yea but ur garage is pretty good size. My dad uses one like that and it seems to be ok when its been running for an hour or so


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Yea but ur garage is pretty good size. My dad uses one like that and it seems to be ok when its been running for an hour or so


My shop isnt big where I mess with bikes and it wont warm that up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> I just put a hot dawg heater 60,000 btu. Pricey but worth it.ran a gas line to it and vented it. Now it's summer time in the garage


Baller! I have to use a Duraflame log in a bucket


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My shop isnt big where I mess with bikes and it wont warm that up


I might have to reconsider then


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I can get one like this and watch my light meter spin like on Christmas Vacation
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Dimplex-5-...XOUpBHWGzgQo0S3EmWj2qw5FJ5AJ3zTKTPRoCDvbw_wcB


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> I can get one like this and watch my light meter spin like on Christmas Vacation
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Dimplex-5-...XOUpBHWGzgQo0S3EmWj2qw5FJ5AJ3zTKTPRoCDvbw_wcB


Yup lol I guess on that propane top heater like your dads it depends how well insulated your garage is for it to work


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup lol I guess on that propane top heater like your dads it depends how well insulated your garage is for it to work


Tru tru


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

am i the only black man in the world that knew that cop was going to get off....has there every been a cop convicted in a wongful death shooting in this country. browns step father was right "burn this bitch down"they should have whent from county to county and state to state. this country needs to be cleansed from they so called elected that speak on our behafe but have now idea who you are all those busness and buildings in a military aspect is just called "calateral damage"i get treated diffrent from cops then anyone around me even if i keep my mouth shut reason why GOD MADE ME BIGGER THEN THEM SO THEY SCARED...POINT BEING IF THEY DOING THEY JOB RIGHT AND JUST THEY SHOULDNT BE SCARED I DONT GET SCARED WHEN I CLOCK INTO WORK CUZ IF I DID I WONT WORK THERE. WHEN A COP WHOPS YOUR ASS WHEN YOU ARE HAND CUFFED MAYBE YOU WILL SEE....JUST HAD TO SAY THAT NOT THAT ANYONE CARES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bro the blacks robbing and damaging things is not a good look for them and thats real talk


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bro the blacks robbing and damaging things is not a good look for them and thats real talk


so why is this a race thing....i say this a black man was shoot by a white cop but what does that matter....its another cop that got to shoot a human cuz he was punched in the face. so it tells me that if my black ass would punch you you can shoot me JUST CUZ IM BIGGER THEN YOU...truth is you would be pissed if you where found guilty of manslaughter for my deaf cuz you used force that was not equal to that i did to you...and so you know that is a real law you as a civilian will have to show how my punch had you so scared you had to shoot me.....which in my past history would not be to hard but that's what folks are made about...we all forgot about the white guy that was shooting proven crocked cops why cuz that would not be good news folks burning shit is tho..cops have to much power and by the way and tax payers keep them employed...you are told that you must do what a cop says or you can be charged with a crime ...are you fucking kidding me


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

stand for something or you going to die for nothing. Its your life so its always your choice. a man preached peace and was shoot..peace didnt work so lets try violence its the American way...in 1776 we said fuck Britain not its time to say fuck the powers that be


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U brought up race first jeffy and Im not making it a race issue who is out looting and setting shit on fire??


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U brought up race first jeffy and Im not making it a race issue who is out looting and setting shit on fire??


 all of them there is footage of blacks whites and Latinos all looting and burnings shit... just as there is blacks whites and latinos on tv being show trying to save business too. as for the race thing i see what you saying. that was the only thing that was worth commenting on???... i think its funny how folks can make 17 posts about how cold it is in a garage but run or should i say avoid talking about this or hell most my rants except you Larry and i love that i see you do the same in other topics toocuz i would fuck Kim K too...lmmfao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont know enough of the facts about the case to comment I heard alot of rumors like the fact the kid did fuck up he robbed and attacked the police officer the problem is when he ran off of corse its the cops job to chase him down to get to the bottom of what was the reason for the attack but whwn they met up was the cop in the right I heard the kid has his hands ip then I heard he had powder burns so he was close to the cop did the cop run up on him or did he run up on the cop that is the question to ask also i know its a runon sentence lol but im too lazy for punctuation


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Dude.....my garage if fuckin cold.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Dude.....my garage if fuckin cold.


Hahaha


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Dude.....my garage if fuckin cold.


it was cold last winter and all this summer too...put layers on your sexy fine body and just get what you need done...you would be finished already if you put the same time in working as you did bitching about the cold....lol remeber the 6 P's...proper planing prevents piss poor performance...NOW STOP BITCHING AND WORK ON YOUR CAR....UNLESS YOU PAINTING THEN MAYBE YOU SHOULD WAIT TILL YOU GET HEAT....LMMFAO


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont know enough of the facts about the case to comment I heard alot of rumors like the fact the kid did fuck up he robbed and attacked the police officer the problem is when he ran off of corse its the cops job to chase him down to get to the bottom of what was the reason for the attack but whwn they met up was the cop in the right I heard the kid has his hands ip then I heard he had powder burns so he was close to the cop did the cop run up on him or did he run up on the cop that is the question to ask also i know its a runon sentence lol but im too lazy for punctuation


WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH PERSAY...i didnt keep up with this but i did and still do about the cop killing dude his reasoning is compelling to me in a psychopathic way...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Dude.....my garage if fuckin cold.










Buy one like this i have used it for years....Lowels sells Kersone for like $50 for 5 gallons and this thing at full blast will eat-up 1 galllon in and 8hour period turned my VERY WELL VENTILATED GARAGE from 48 degrees to a nice 63 still cold yes but thats in the hours of around 10pm to 5am...i have used them all and they the best bang for your buck....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What's up Big Jeff,Larry,and Ceez? :wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What's up Big Jeff,Larry,and Ceez? :wave:


:thumbsup: You got it Roy:h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH PERSAY...i didnt keep up with this but i did and still do about the cop killing dude his reasoning is compelling to me in a psychopathic way...lol


Look into the Rocky ford cop who shot a 27 year old thats 9 miles from me it happened like 2 months ago the guy died and the cop is being charged with 2nd degree murder it was a white cop and a mexican guy I wanna see how that plays out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> it was cold last winter and all this summer too...put layers on your sexy fine body and just get what you need done...you would be finished already if you put the same time in working as you did bitching about the cold....lol remeber the 6 P's...proper planing prevents piss poor performance...NOW STOP BITCHING AND WORK ON YOUR CAR....UNLESS YOU PAINTING THEN MAYBE YOU SHOULD WAIT TILL YOU GET HEAT....LMMFAO



Lol....waiting to paint belly and frame....what's good bro?


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Look into the Rocky ford cop who shot a 27 year old thats 9 miles from me it happened like 2 months ago the guy died and the cop is being charged with 2nd degree murder it was a white cop and a mexican guy I wanna see how that plays out


WILL DO....but if someone dont burn somthing down no one will even know or for most even care....but i will check up on it in a bit or tomorrow first thing. there is a saying that goes something like this ""If you where never told something was wrong are you wrong for doing it""...sometimes bring things to light can spark change or and idea..


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol....waiting to paint belly and frame....what's good bro?


 shit you going to need heat just short of a auto shop to get good results. cant see a cheap way to get that done there sir.....im good by the way tho just getting ready for this bullshit holiday shit for the next 45 days...cant wait till all the bullshit texts coming from folks i have not talked to all fucking year...Ya someone loves me.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> shit you going to need heat just short of a auto shop to get good results. cant see a cheap way to get that done there sir.....im good by the way tho just getting ready for this bullshit holiday shit for the next 45 days...cant wait till all the bullshit texts coming from folks i have not talked to all fucking year...Ya someone loves me.....


Lol...I'm glad you're doing well bro ...how's that Caddy comin along?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> What's up Big Jeff,Larry,and Ceez? :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

BigCeez said:


> Lol...I'm glad you're doing well bro ...how's that Caddy comin along?


faster then my 69 by far still waiting on some parts...the 69 was like 60% when i sent them out and now the caddie is at like 60%...i keep runing out of $$$ or i keep changing shit adding then subtracting things...the wife wont let me send out her chrome cuz she dont want to have another year without a car so we going for ROLL NOT SHOW I GUESS THIS YEAR...NOT MY STYLE BUT I DO AGREE WITH HER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Man F the riots.....Been there done that back in 91 and they were racial in LA County jail....But everything happens for a reason I suppose...This cold though....Can't wait til tomorrow when I can hibernate my ass up for 4 days.Good to see everyone in Good spirits though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Wish I was off for 4 days the bnsf dont give a shit about holidays or your family time


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Wish I was off for 4 days the bnsf dont give a shit about holidays or your family time


MAN FUCK BOTH YOU RICH FUCKERS I WISH I HAD YOUR PAY CHECKS...HELL I WISH I JUST HAD A PAYCHECK EVERY FRIDAY....LMFAO I NEED CUSTOMERS THAT CAN PAY THE FUCKING BILL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> MAN FUCK BOTH YOU RICH FUCKERS I WISH I HAD YOUR PAY CHECKS...HELL I WISH I JUST HAD A PAYCHECK EVERY FRIDAY....LMFAO I NEED CUSTOMERS THAT CAN PAY THE FUCKING BILL


I stay broke homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

XDeuce....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Can I say something? If it was a black cop that killed a white person, would all this be going on? Just saying


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I stay broke homie


you lie ...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> XDeuce....


you lie Xduece...lol


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Can I say something? If it was a black cop that killed a white person, would all this be going on? Just saying


 of course not cuz the black cop would have been found GUILTY....*.LOL just kidding*...but i said all this cuz i talk to a disrespectful cop like i do anyone... and most see how i am in the hopping pit...that's the edited version by the way...so the CSPD can smoke my ass cuz i know ill say something that scares them have before and don't plain on spotting...so the world must think thats ok...i intimidate folks just by walking in a fucking room and with past and present history of violence they going to get cleared easy if its me or someone like me....the system is all fucked up just look at the RECO ACT...seems like allot of civil rights are being sweep to the side...the springs gives Military floks "SPECIAL TREATMENT" when they have charges and have served overseas but they dont for someone else with a mental disability..speek nice and soft and you will never be heard but if you yell EXCUSE-ME MOTHERFUCKER you going to get folks attention


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Can I say something? If it was a black cop that killed a white person, would all this be going on? Just saying


No, there would be no riots if the cop was black, riots do nothing, peaceful marching does, my mom was one of the first black kids out of ten in the 70s to go a white high school now that school is mostly black and she went threw hell and its sad cause most of the people are the grandparents that are around now. Most of us got cars older than that, Race is still a big thing but there is always 2 sides there has been 2 seperate shootings of black men in 2 months here bye police and no marches are national tv exposure.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I stay broke homie


Im right wit ya


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!! Happy Thankgiving everyone!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy turkey day everyone


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy gobble day!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking for a nice car


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

tafoya78 said:


> Looking for a nice car


thats like saying you looking for a pretty woman.....need more info...lol


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

60s Pontiac and ugly woman lol &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a 59 if you like those hideous cars


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

What's good Colorado ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!! Hope you had a good bday weekend Ceez!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Colorado!!! Hope you had a good bday weekend Ceez!!!



Thanks Papo...I did....I dont think I will drink for awhile though but definitely had an amazing and blessed weekend!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks Papo...I did....I dont think I will drink for awhile though but definitely had an amazing and blessed weekend!


LMAO!!! that's good!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nuthin' new on here so here's a sneak peek at Ty's car!!! I likes!!! Been on Facebook since the weekend so I'll post it on here now!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Nuthin' new on here so here's a sneak peek at Ty's car!!! I likes!!! Been on Facebook since the weekenk so I'll post it on here now!!!



Nice....good to see Ty finally bustin out.....no ****.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice....good to see Ty finally bustin out.....no ****.


yeah mos def!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> yeah mos def!!! LMAO!!!



Who did the paint on her?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good what kind of car is it??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

My guess would be a g body. Looks crazy nice.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks good what kind of car is it??


I want to say its a 77 Impala.....Fes...keep me honest here bro.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One of them aero backs with the popped out window??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I want to say its a 77 Impala.....Fes...keep me honest here bro.


Yep a fish tank and eloy wit the tbird painted it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Everybody is turning into painters in springs lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Everybody is turning into painters in springs lol


Right...I know...lol...its good to see though.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GOOD 2 see Big Tyrone finally bust out....Hopefully he goes through with it and doesn't have to sell because of bad times.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD 2 see Big Tyrone finally bust out....Hopefully he goes through with it and doesn't have to sell because of bad times.


Bad times he gonna have to sleep in the car lol!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Bad times he gonna have to sleep in the car lol!!!


Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up Big Roy and Fes!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats up Big Roy and Fes!


Sup papo!!! Workin' like a slave!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup papo!!! Workin' like a slave!!!


I hear ya...gotta stack my pennies to invest in my bucket so I can hang with you big kids!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I hear ya...gotta stack my pennies to invest in my bucket so I can hang with you big kids!


Lmao!!! I'm wit you!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave: ....What up big dog


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lmao!!! I'm wit you!!!


 X Deuce.....Broke bloke here mayne


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave: ....What up big dog


Sup Roy!!! You been quiet!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Roy!!! You been quiet!!!


LOL....Got off Da book Of Faces for awhile and figured I'd bring it back to the Roots...How you been big Fes dog?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL....Got off Da book Of Faces for awhile and figured I'd bring it back to the Roots...How you been big Fes dog?


Jus tryin' to catch up lol!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Jus tryin' to catch up lol!!!


Me too mayne ...Me too....Gotta get this Bucket going soon....just waiting on a few minor pieces


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Me too mayne ...Me too....Gotta get this Bucket going soon....just waiting on a few minor pieces


Lol that bucket gonna be a monster!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol that bucket gonna be a monster!!!


 nah man just trying to keep up with this progressive ass rockies scene....we ain't bullshiting out here....true story


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> nah man just trying to keep up with this progressive ass rockies scene....we ain't bullshiting out here....true story


Imma have to 2nd that!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Colorado :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 GOOD chit right there Big Larry


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning familia!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning familia!


 GOOD Afternoon Big Ceez


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> GOOD Afternoon Big Ceez


What's GOOD my brother, You ready for the holidays?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> What's GOOD my brother, You ready for the holidays?


 Just got in from getting a tree....getting there bro....you?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


A la chingada...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


 :wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Just got in from getting a tree....getting there bro....you?


Been crazy busy with work so I need to hurry up and start doing some shopping here for the kiddos.... Xmas is right around the corner!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :wave:


Sup!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup!!!


 Watching these Raiders hoping they get a win from their arch rival Gay Bay.....Wishful Thinking....lol... Hope you been doing GOOD hoMie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Watching these Raiders hoping they get a win from their arch rival Gay Bay.....Wishful Thinking....lol... Hope you been doing GOOD hoMie


Yessur lol they won lmao!!! and everythang good can't complain!!! How about you and the fam???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Watching these Raiders hoping they get a win from their arch rival Gay Bay.....Wishful Thinking....lol... Hope you been doing GOOD hoMie



Wishes came true....its time to buy a lotto ticket :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was on a train between Dalhart Tx and textline and seen Pats bomb and that viejtos bomb on trailers rollin by...cool story bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Yessur lol they won lmao!!! and everythang good can't complain!!! How about you and the fam???


 We're Good....Not ready for the holidays yet though....but who ever is?



BigCeez said:


> Wishes came true....its time to buy a lotto ticket :h5:


 LOL I know huh



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I was on a train between Dalhart Tx and textline and seen Pats bomb and that viejtos bomb on trailers rollin by...cool story bro


Yeah Pat sold his Bomb to Viejitos a lil while back


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> We're Good....Not ready for the holidays yet though....but who ever is?
> 
> LOL I know huh
> 
> Yeah Pat sold his Bomb to Viejitos a lil while back


Thats a bad ass car man


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats a bad ass car man


x2 ... that car is beautiful....its nice to see it a lot now up here in Denver. The new owner definitely takes her out a lot.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Was there a show in Tx or what


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Was there a show in Tx or what


The Odessa show, but that was two weeks ago....who knows though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Viejitos Denver just celebrated their 1 Year Anniversary in Dallas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh cool


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats up CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats up CO.


El Cesar whut up!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> El Cesar whut up!!!



Same ol papa....working...trying to find time to work on this car....how have you been? Hows your arroz con pollo? lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Same ol papa....working...trying to find time to work on this car....how have you been? Hows your arroz con pollo? lol


Lol it was good!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning LIL...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Good morning LIL...


:wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

So whats the good spots in co, planning on going in mid feb


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What part of Co u going to?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> So whats the good spots in co, planning on going in mid feb


What part of Colorado are you going to?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What part of Co u going to?


JYNX!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol on the jynx Ceez!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol on the jynx Ceez!!! Sup CO!!!


Que pajo papo!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What part of Co u going to?





BigCeez said:


> What part of Colorado are you going to?


Colorado springs/denver area


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

If you are looking to sight see in the Springs, Im thinking places like the Air Force Academy, Cave of the Winds....Springs Guys...help me out here. 

Denver, definitely check out down town, Idaho Springs, Red Rocks, anyplace in the mountains.....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

what bout any shows/hangouts


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> what bout any shows/hangouts


Not too many shows going on in February because its usually cold out during that time. Let me know when you are in Denver, come on by the crib and I will cook some Carne Asada and drink some ronas. Everybody on the page is invited!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Not too many shows going on in February because its usually cold out during that time. Let me know when you are in Denver, come on by the crib and I will cook some Carne Asada and drink some ronas. Everybody on the page is invited!


 what about best cabins to rent


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> what about best cabins to rent


Steamboat Springs has some really nice ones....so does Eagle and Vail....they just are kind of pricey, especially during ski season.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Steamboat Springs has some really nice ones....so does Eagle and Vail....they just are kind of pricey, especially during ski season.


 i'll hit u up then , i appreciate it, what about the best dispensaries :420: :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> i'll hit u up then , i appreciate it, what about the best dispensaries :420: :biggrin:


Those are all over Denver...especially downtown....they are like liquor stores, one on every block.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Those are all over Denver...especially downtown....they are like liquor stores, one on every block.


:biggrin: how bad is the snow then? Don't know if driving or flying yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If theres a nice day in there Id mob to pueblo in my ride to meet with ya maybe bust a cruise


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> :biggrin: how bad is the snow then? Don't know if driving or flying yet


With Colorado its usually hit or miss....the Mountains will always have snow during that time but in the city it could be 70 degrees one day and a blizzard the next....mother nature keeps us on our toes out here. But if youre driving in, you shouldnt have too many problems as you wont be going through the mountains.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> If theres a nice day in there Id mob to pueblo in my ride to meet with ya maybe bust a cruise





BigCeez said:


> With Colorado its usually hit or miss....the Mountains will always have snow during that time but in the city it could be 70 degrees one day and a blizzard the next....mother nature keeps us on our toes out here. But if youre driving in, you shouldnt have too many problems as you wont be going through the mountains.


cool sounds good, i will post up when i ride out there, its like a 95% chance, wanna see the mountains and shit, go snow mobile and shit also


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> cool sounds good, i will post up when i ride out there, its like a 95% chance, wanna see the mountains and shit, go snow mobile and shit also


:nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What's up with this new Mobil update. Kinda sux


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup kinda funky


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> What's up with this new Mobil update. Kinda sux



Looks pretty but functionally it sucks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just turn off the enhanced mobility and viola its normal


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just turn off the enhanced mobility and viola its normal


Who's viola....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Who's viola....


Im not even gonna answer that lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Just turn off the enhanced mobility and viola its normal


Thanks Larry.....tell Viola thank you also


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thanks Larry.....tell Viola thank you also


Bwahahaha


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Who's Viola


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its pronounced vwaaalaaa you guys are crazy lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT Colorado


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone should post some pictures or something. Seriously dead in here!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I will when my new spokes get here


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will when my new spokes get here


What kind?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> What kind?


What u think aye all engraved daytons that say fuck chinas dayton or nothing and and built not bought and I drive my shit and if u dont have this or that u aint a real ryder so basically engraved with the lowrider rules


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u think aye all engraved daytons that say fuck chinas dayton or nothing and and built not bought and I drive my shit and if u dont have this or that u aint a real ryder so basically engraved with the lowrider rules


:roflmao: Im making a shirt that says that for you Mr Larry !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :roflmao: Im making a shirt that says that for you Mr Larry !


Good I can retire this old one I got on


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Good I can retire this old one I got on


Hows life on the Rail Road treatin ya?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hows life on the Rail Road treatin ya?


Busy busy hell Im in a van now heading to des moines NM to take a train to trinidad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Busy busy hell Im in a van now heading to des moines NM to take a train to trinidad


Thats good...make that money my brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im tryin


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What u think aye all engraved daytons that say fuck chinas dayton or nothing and and built not bought and I drive my shit and if u dont have this or that u aint a real ryder so basically engraved with the lowrider rules


lol thats funny as shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U know how I do's it lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Too many rules :inout:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Too many rules :inout:


I dont make the rules I just report them


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!! Larry you a fool!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Daytons is all I ever owned!!! Great choice Larry!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Daytons is all I ever owned!!! Great choice Larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If u think I ordered daytons u on crack foo I got that 3 piece suit on with cortez flossin


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

So let me get this straight....You didnt get Engraved Ds that say fuck chinas dayton or nothing and and built not bought and I drive my shit and if u dont have this or that u aint a real ryder so basically engraved with the lowrider rules ? Because that would of given you Best of Show anywhere you go!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

They're baby Ds


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They're baby Ds


Baby D ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

D's not D


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> D's not D


:roflmao:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Confused lol oh well.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Those that know, know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Those that know, know


:yes:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

"
you scared of a lil' girl named baby D???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this fat bitch know bout all da new snacks fo dey even hit da streets!
all da bootleg snacks! the year 2000 snacks! ya wanna come to me the other day talkin bout *hhhhccccccchhhh* "cupcake got a new twinkie comin out next month" *hhhcccchhhhh* "its a bad mothafucka. when ya bite into it cream fillin' shoot all in ya mouth. glitta."


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The worst part is now when u guys see me or my wheels your gonna think of baby D lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Times Annual Christmas Party tonight at 3 Margaritas on Austin Bluffs @ 630....Everyone welcome


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this fat bitch know bout all da new snacks fo dey even hit da streets!
> all da bootleg snacks! the year 2000 snacks! ya wanna come to me the other day talkin bout *hhhhccccccchhhh* "cupcake got a new twinkie comin out next month" *hhhcccchhhhh* "its a bad mothafucka. when ya bite into it cream fillin' shoot all in ya mouth. glitta."


Too many off topics for you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Good Times Annual Christmas Party tonight at 3 Margaritas on Austin Bluffs @ 630....Everyone welcome


Thanks for telling us an hour before it starts


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Roy and the rest of Good Times CC. Probably won't make it. I hope you guys have a Good Time!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> this fat bitch know bout all da new snacks fo dey even hit da streets!
> all da bootleg snacks! the year 2000 snacks! ya wanna come to me the other day talkin bout *hhhhccccccchhhh* "cupcake got a new twinkie comin out next month" *hhhcccchhhhh* "its a bad mothafucka. when ya bite into it cream fillin' shoot all in ya mouth. glitta."


LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Larry been watching too many movies lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanks for telling us an hour before it starts





Crash1964 said:


> Thanks for the invite Roy and the rest of Good Times CC. Probably won't make it. I hope you guys have a Good Time!



Yous didn't miss anything..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Yous didn't miss anything..


I missed hangin with u Roy thats what I missed


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I missed hangin with u Roy thats what I missed


 Jew can do that anytime brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Jew can do that anytime brother.


Perro with sum nice atmosphere


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Perro with sum nice atmosphere


 Then we just go to Fes' house because he has all da monies


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Then we just go to Fes' house because he has all da monies


Im there dude...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Then we just go to Fes' house because he has all da monies


I stay broke!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Im there dude...


Lol!!! Nuthin' but 40's of old English at my pad!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! Nuthin' but 40's of old English at my pad!!!


Even better reason !!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Lol!!! Nuthin' but 40's of old English at my pad!!!


 Co-signed......I'll even bring my lucky socks ....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Taken today


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice pic Larry!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The car was xtra dusty though ?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Taken today


 That's Fawkin Sexy Larry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> That's Fawkin Sexy Larry.


That sounded extra **** lol but thanx Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> That sounded extra **** lol but thanx Roy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol....nice pics Mr Larry


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO!!! Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I call being in back u can have shotgun


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I call being in back u can have shotgun


 LOL....Too funny.....Hope you and the Fam have a Merry Christmas Big Dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx same to u and everyone else in co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>



LOL....talk about unity in the community!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

One luv


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning....hope everyone has a great Xmas!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

merry Christmas everyone. be safe if your traveling


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.Have a Blessed one.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wut up CO? Ran across this where I'm at, seems like a decent deal...

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/4805458634.html


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good fellas?? Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Christmas was two days ago cuh LOL jk


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Christmas was two days ago cuh LOL jk


I was gonna say something but figured I better mind my manners


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO !


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good point fellas lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Enjoying the snow!! My bucket is never gonna get painted


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

^^^i second that^^^ but I mean my bucket


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Get a car and quit fucking with buckets and turds what you guyz got an outhouse put that turd in da bucket with dat piss lmao


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Get a car and quit fucking with buckets and turds what you guyz got an outhouse put that turd in da bucket with dat piss lmao


Is it odd that this slightly aroused me?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Idk it depends where the turd and piss come from maybe 2 girls 1 bucket


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO TTT!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Idk it depends where the turd and piss come from maybe 2 girls 1 bucket


:roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Who needs a og gangster window for their vert it's a 25x7 asking 250


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Who needs a og gangster window for their vert it's a 25x7 asking 250



Text me pics...got a couple club brothers that might be interested. 720 394 6353


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Send me a pic 3039468256 of the window


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> Who needs a og gangster window for their vert it's a 25x7 asking 250


Is it new chrome with glass


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No needs chromed and no glass


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.....hope everyone has a Happy New Year.....heres a few pictures from my year in review....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The Caddy leaving for OKC


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Off to get my next project! (Drive to Maryland) NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Still driving



FINALLY...MARYLAND


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

The prize

rubbin elbows with the other half ....


All loaded up...

and sitting pretty in my garage


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Got to go back out to LA in 2014

Got to kick it with our LA chapter



Take my family to Disney Land and the beach!


And got to see my best friend get married.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I gotta say, I had a great 2014, one of the better years of my life. I feel truly blessed and looking forward to seeing what 2015 has instore for all of us....from my family to yours, wishing you all many blessing in 2015, and lets fuck up this Low Riding lifestyle in Colorado next year.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics Big Ceez :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Nice pics Big Ceez :thumbsup:


Thanks brother!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

When you going to change your avatar Roy ? The one you have is ugly as fuck


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> When you going to change your avatar Roy ? The one you have is ugly as fuck


LMAO....as soon as I get something to improve it with


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LMAO....as soon as I get something to improve it with


Whatever bro....you got that 59....you like that pretty girl always fishin for compliments


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whatever bro....you got that 59....you like that pretty girl always fishin for compliments


You 100 on dat


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

happy new years CO. hope everyone has a better year then the last


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> When you going to change your avatar Roy ? The one you have is ugly as fuck





BigCeez said:


> Whatever bro....you got that 59....you like that pretty girl always fishin for compliments





MOSTHATED CC said:


> You 100 on dat


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Guess Im the cool one cuz u gave two fuck yous to overtime and ceez then a your cool to me lol u need one more quote to say fuck them lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Guess Im the cool one cuz u gave two fuck yous to overtime and ceez then a your cool to me lol u need one more quote to say fuck them lol



LOL....All Good....Hope everyone had a great New Years...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Better????




FAWK :inout:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Haha I suck at this layitlow shit I forgot how to post shit but I don't have 30000 posts either.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> LOL....All Good....Hope everyone had a great New Years...


Lol Happy New Year Fawker !


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

OVERTIME said:


> Haha I suck at this layitlow shit I forgot how to post shit but I don't have 30000 posts either.


 Photobucket


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....RIP USO Brandon and Stuart Scott


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

curiousdos said:


> Good morning CO


:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Pics Ceez!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

1st 2015 pic!!! Suga Dee's new ryder at the Majestics New Years Picnic in Cali!!! CO in the building!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> 1st 2015 pic!!! Suga Dee's new ryder at the Majestics New Years Picnic in Cali!!! CO in the building!!!


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> 1st 2015 pic!!! Suga Dee's new ryder at the Majestics New Years Picnic in Cali!!! CO in the building!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

When is this happening?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its the new years picnic in cali thrown by Majestics its over ese


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh I see oops my bad. Thanks Larry. I am heading to San Diego this weekend for a little while hopefully there will be something cool going on there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Sup CO!!!


:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

infamous704 said:


> :wave:


Sup faM!!! You still out here???


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Happening CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up fellas!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What's up fellas!!


:wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn its been a minute:inout:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

i know this ain't the place to ask but, where is the best place to live in Fort Collins?? any suggestions? house rentals? apts? i'm moving to ft collins next month


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas!?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO


Sup Cesar!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Sup Cesar!!!


Whats good Papo, how was your birthday?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Whats good Papo, how was your birthday?


It was cool!!! This place is uber dead lmao!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> It was cool!!! This place is uber dead lmao!!!


Right.... It's not like it used to be.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

No car pics Crashbob?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Any more pics that I gotta twist my neck and get a cramp to see


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

More upside down pics


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool pics


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah it was cool those guys from crowd cc are pretty cool. There's a show this next weekend with switch cc. So hopefully it's good too!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The new engraved baby Ds with the lowrider rules


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The new engraved baby Ds with the lowrider rules


Looks bad ass Larry can you send me a pic to my phone?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Crash1964 said:


> Looks bad ass Larry can you send me a pic to my phone?


Sure can bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The new engraved baby Ds with the lowrider rules


 :worship:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Your ride is killin it Larry!

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The new engraved baby Ds with the lowrider rules


Looks good but cant see the rims...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone looking to buy a 1964 impala ss hit me up


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> anyone looking to buy a 1964 impala ss hit me up
> View attachment 1557786
> View attachment 1557794
> View attachment 1557802
> View attachment 1557810


:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The new engraved baby Ds with the lowrider rules


Damn Larry killin it


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

how have you been


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co :wave:larry car looking good homeboy what's next for the ride:nicoderm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


> how have you been


Good brother, working on this car, how have you been?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Looks good but cant see the rims...


Dats cuzz dey go so hard u cant see em lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> sup co :wave:larry car looking good homeboy what's next for the ride:nicoderm:


Just gas and cruise bro I thought about sum murals but everything on murals is so overdun already


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Switch cc show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Good brother, working on this car, how have you been?


Same here just got done with building a frame for a 1960 convertible


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that yours glen


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

60's are the Mutt of the Impala Family that are now being sought after Big time and are gaining in the market
....Nice to see them finally get their well deserved recognition.


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is that yours glen


No its my friend loc's car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cold hard cash said:


> No its my friend loc's car


Right on the frame is looking good like that 348 as well


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Close ups on the wheels Larry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Dats cuzz dey go so hard u cant see em lol


Lol!!! that shit cray!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Good Day right there!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whuts Happening COLORADO!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Good Day right there!!!


It was one of the best


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Car is looking good Larry.... Good afternoon Colorado!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Motivational vid from MIA!!! 20 Minutes '62 from our West Side Detroit chapter doin' its thang!!!


jefe de jefes said:


>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> Motivational vid from MIA!!! 20 Minutes '62 from our West Side Detroit chapter doin' its thang!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

Whats up, Colorado??? Colorado Springs was looking good in the last issue of 'Lowrider!'


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> Whats up, Colorado??? Colorado Springs was looking good in the last issue of 'Lowrider!'


:wave:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

It's really real in that hop game, swingin punches and shit


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

BigCeez said:


> :wave:


A huevo!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TheREGAL_B said:


> It's really real in that hop game, swingin punches and shit


Ya so much for family event last show I was at the talk at the hop or shuld I say yelling was too rough for my little girl so I didnt watch it that hop shit is bullshit.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya so much for family event last show I was at the talk at the hop or shuld I say yelling was too rough for my little girl so I didnt watch it that hop shit is bullshit.


Even im over the BS @ the hops!!! 9 times outta 10 is a clown that aint even hopping making the most noise!!! SMH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> A huevo!


Dos huevos! :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....So Fes..you gonna sell your hopper then?


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Even im over the BS @ the hops!!! 9 times outta 10 is a clown that aint even hopping making the most noise!!! SMH


I heard that!! LOL


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya so much for family event last show I was at the talk at the hop or shuld I say yelling was too rough for my little girl so I didnt watch it that hop shit is bullshit.


Oh yeah that was rough


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


They look good


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 Sick !



fesboogie said:


> Motivational vid from MIA!!! 20 Minutes '62 from our West Side Detroit chapter doin' its thang!!!


 Bad Ass



Güey said:


> Whats up, Colorado??? Colorado Springs was looking good in the last issue of 'Lowrider!'


 Yessir :thumbsup:



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya so much for family event last show I was at the talk at the hop or shuld I say yelling was too rough for my little girl so I didnt watch it that hop shit is bullshit.





fesboogie said:


> Even im over the BS @ the hops!!! 9 times outta 10 is a clown that aint even hopping making the most noise!!! SMH



True story....The Hop game just went South....I don't even watch hops anymore


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

long day today...fuck this homie im goin fishin manana


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Sick !
> 
> Bad Ass
> 
> ...


9 out of 10 times i was defending your ass...but stay retired so you aint got to hear me...you should saty retired cuz like me you aint got a plaqued car any way.... stop with the behind the scene and under tones if got something to say about me you got my # and know where i work and live come see me im still waiting on you to DROP MY ASS ANYWAYS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> 9 out of 10 times i was defending your ass...but stay retired so you aint got to hear me...you should saty retired cuz like me you aint got a plaqued car any way.... stop with the behind the scene and under tones if got something to say about me you got my # and know where i work and live come see me im still waiting on you to DROP MY ASS ANYWAYS


Wutyoutalmboutwillis?


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone talkin about the hop but the truth is u do stay and watch it u want to see what happens and when have u seen any fighting at a hop its all in fun we do talk shit but its just apart of it outside of the hop we all cool help eachother out i seen people fight and getting arrested at a show and dont even have cars and damn sure dont have hoppers there is a respect level between all us guys in the hop and just like anything else if u dont like it u dont have to stay!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont stay and watch it cars go up cars go down WOW


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont stay and watch it cars go up cars go down WOW


 And like i said thats your choice but theres a reason why the hop has the people standing around waiting for it to go down and that no one can denie!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont stay and watch it cars go up cars go down WOW


Ooop, there goes the grill, there goes a headlight....


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> Even im over the BS @ the hops!!! 9 times outta 10 is a clown that aint even hopping making the most noise!!! SMH


 And fes what u talking about u one of the guys out there talking the shit and the videos to prove it but never hit a switch!! but your over the bs well u should be and stick to that retirement shit cuzz those where my wins i kept the car going i hit the switch i fixed when it was broke me u just danced around like u somebody be done with the bs cuzz u cant do anything else!!!!http://youtu.be/MG1ZwAwg2cQ


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Wutyoutalmboutwillis?


sorry roy i didnt mean to grab your quote...my bad


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

I say we handle this like men and all of us get butt naked and wrestle!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys must be starving for attention... 1st off Jeff you arguing wit Joseph ain't defending me cuz we not even in the same class and the car did it's thang no need to defend...

2nd Mike you should've paid more attention to your car and not mines cuz big red ain't won a hop since John had it... And we're was I talking shit and dancing in the video??? 

I'm not gonna go back and forth wit you guys on LIL or FB were you guys stay talking about us but here's my # 7192874200 sorry Jeff I don't have yours I erased the contact... We can do whutever jus call and retired??? Mike you must be stalking me Lmao!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> sorry roy i didnt mean to grab your quote...my bad


 All Gravy big Dog :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

And.....Shit I'm ready to retire :yes: ....Too old nowdays


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sooooo I'm guessing nobody wants to get butt naked and wrestle?!?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Sooooo I'm guessing nobody wants to get butt naked and wrestle?!?


How about Tummy Sticks ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> How about Tummy Sticks ?


Lmao ! That's the spirit Roy!


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

fesboogie said:


> You guys must be starving for attention... 1st off Jeff you arguing wit Joseph ain't defending me cuz we not even in the same class and the car did it's thang no need to defend...
> 
> 2nd Mike you should've paid more attention to your car and not mines cuz big red ain't won a hop since John had it... And we're was I talking shit and dancing in the video???
> 
> I'm not gonna go back and forth wit you guys on LIL or FB were you guys stay talking about us but here's my # 7192874200 sorry Jeff I don't have yours I erased the contact... We can do whutever jus call and retired??? Mike you must be stalking me Lmao!!!


 Fes this the only place i can say anything to u because u deleted me on face book and your right i was to busy keeping your ass in the winner circle but check this out i no u been talking shit but feel safe cuzz i cant see it or think i dont hear it so im telling u right now how about we meet up like i told u on the phone before so no need to call u again u will just talk your way out of it so whats good im ready tonight tomorrow what works for u and if it makes u feel better bring your homies that have there permits to carry a weapon marks!!! so what u say fes lets put the talking to rest and handle this for real!!!


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

Fucking Ceez ur a funny dude


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

And u never had a win unless it was me or rolln getting it for u and everyone no that!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> Fucking Ceez ur a funny dude


What's good bro, how have you been? Where have you been?


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

@ Ceez just been working bro trying to do my thang


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> And like i said thats your choice but theres a reason why the hop has the people standing around waiting for it to go down and that no one can denie!


Yup too see people trash cars just like a demolition derby


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

theonenonly said:


> @ Ceez just been working bro trying to do my thang


Yessir, that's good bro, keeps you out of trouble


----------



## mikegDenver (Jul 28, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Yup too see people trash cars just like a demolition derby


 last i checked demolition derby's still makeing money but u right


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> Fes this the only place i can say anything to u because u deleted me on face book and your right i was to busy keeping your ass in the winner circle but check this out i no u been talking shit but feel safe cuzz i cant see it or think i dont hear it so im telling u right now how about we meet up like i told u on the phone before so no need to call u again u will just talk your way out of it so whats good im ready tonight tomorrow what works for u and if it makes u feel better bring your homies that have there permits to carry a weapon marks!!! so what u say fes lets put the talking to rest and handle this for real!!!


LMAO!!! I already have a date wit someone else but you next don't trip!!! and you aint blocked on facebook jus deleted you so you can see whut I post!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mikegDenver said:


> last i checked demolition derby's still makeing money but u right


I guess watching ******** destroy cars is like watching mexicans destroy them Id rather perserve them.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't we all just cruise along?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Must be nice....here ya go Larry....Some of Phil's pics of your ride


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Both you mofos (Roy and Larry) have some clean classics! 
At the end of the day, we all have love for what we do and how we build our cars. Much respect to everyone out there putting in work. But remember, your attitude and the way you carry yourselves in the public eye is a reflection of us all....


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gotta get my impala back on the road!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Errybodys too scurred to cruise


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Errybodys too scurred to cruise


Have you seen the size of the potholes here in Denver?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

He had those on his website or where did u see those at Roy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Have you seen the size of the potholes here in Denver?!


Ive cruised Denver in my 57 and my elco so I know


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ive cruised Denver in my 57 and my elco so I know


I know you do, I member when you brought the 57 up to the 5150 show....member..you memberrrr!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Errybodys too scurred to cruise


 I gotta get out there today....Beautiful day....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> He had those on his website or where did u see those at Roy?


 he posted all the pics from our show after the show made the magazine.
He posted on da book of faces...I saved them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh thats cool and ya ceez I member


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Springs has some wicked ass potholes too from all the snow we got.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Springs has some wicked ass potholes too from all the snow we got.


Fo' reals!!! I noticed that shit in my daily!!! I would hate to hit some of those potholes on a 13!!! cracked the daily's rim already... smh


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Both you mofos (Roy and Larry) have some clean classics!
> At the end of the day, we all have love for what we do and how we build our cars. Much respect to everyone out there putting in work. But remember, your attitude and the way you carry yourselves in the public eye is a reflection of us all....


yessur!!!


----------



## john gurule (Jan 16, 2015)

I hope everyone can make it to our show AUG 22 up here in Denver its a pretty good show and a lot to do for the family.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

john gurule said:


> I hope everyone can make it to our show AUG 22 up here in Denver its a pretty good show and a lot to do for the family.


Only if you wear a thong!


----------



## john gurule (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol.it looks like a afro wig down there.I keep it 70s!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

X2


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

john gurule said:


> Lol.it looks like a afro wig down there.I keep it 70s!!!!!


Keep it ol school, that's how I like it!!! See ya at the show!


----------



## john gurule (Jan 16, 2015)

Coool


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Good morning CO


Oh u gonna say good morning co like that? I dont play that shit homie come see me 281-330-8004 hit mike jones up on the low


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh u gonna say good morning co like that? I dont play that shit homie come see me 281-330-8004 hit mike jones up on the low



YES!!! Larry wants to get butt naked and wrestle! I knew you would come around


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh u gonna say good morning co like that? I dont play that shit homie come see me 281-330-8004 hit mike jones up on the low


LMAO!!! you know how lowriders keep it classy lmao!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Gots too lol


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful day, eh, Colorado??? I hope everyone had a fun day cruising their ranflas and dodging potholes jaja ;-)


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Bwahahahaha


Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Gots too lol


Lmao!!! Sup CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Güey said:


> Beautiful day, eh, Colorado??? I hope everyone had a fun day cruising their ranflas and dodging potholes jaja ;-)


Cant wait to finish my car so I can get on the road and cruise. At least its warm enough to work on her now.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ttt co


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just checking but does anyone have any parts, or Impalas for sale?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes I have 2 cracked tailight lenses for a 2001 impala cheap there like new but cracked pm me if ur interested


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol good one Larry lookin for a 68 impala.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 2 cracked tail lenses off of an 01 impala they might fit 68 impalas u must check fitment before ordering


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well...that's cool let me know if anyone has anything for sale. Looking for Impalas.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Attention fellow Riders in the Colorado Area.It was brought to my attention that Sean "Lucky" Noss' cousin Jordan has passed away.He was a Lowrider Enthusiast and spent countless hours at Lucky's shop and helped when he could.It would be an honor to have some Ride roll through for Jordan's last wish.Services end at 4:00 pm on Sunday.The location is 3115 E.Platte(Right by the Platte& Chelton Walmart) So if we can all get together before that in the Walmart parking lot that would be great.Maybe 3ish?? 
Also Ponch has a new Bar called the Brickhouse on the corner of Nevada and Cimarron with plenty of parking.He welcomed all of us Riders out there for some GOOD Cold Beer,GOOD food.and some GOOD ass TIMES with GOOD Friends!!!....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

whats up co putting in some work on this frame today so far so good its coming out nice cant wait to paint it and throw what chrome I got on it....but I got an extra set of rear chrome backing plates I wanna sell brand new never mounted text me for pics


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Colorado!!!


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Show


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone know of a good tire shop in the Denver area to mount some 520's on 14x7 rims ? Need a shop that will not scratch the new chrome.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ugotd8 said:


> Anyone know of a good tire shop in the Denver area to mount some 520's on 14x7 rims ? Need a shop that will not scratch the new chrome.


I would trust Roberts Tires and Wheels for something like that.


----------



## ugotd8 (Jul 28, 2013)

BigCeez said:


> I would trust Roberts Tires and Wheels for something like that.


Thanks!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ugotd8 said:


> Thanks!


Yessir


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

wsup Colorado just moved here a few days ago lookin for someone that does exhaust work cash in hand lookin to straight pipe my 87 brougham lmk or pm me if any one knows someone or a good shop lookin to join a club out here also lmk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where u living at?


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

moeskee said:


> wsup Colorado just moved here a few days ago lookin for someone that does exhaust work cash in hand lookin to straight pipe my 87 brougham lmk or pm me if any one knows someone or a good shop lookin to join a club out here also lmk


Hello if you live in Denver or near Aurora. I would use Castilos Exhaust they do great work for the money. I used them on my Impala. They are located in Aurora on colfax. There is exhaust pros too but they are a little pricy they are off Colfax too.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO....stay warm and be safe this weekend!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its 85 degrees on the beach in La Junta ese Im in my speedo tryin to tan my cheeks whatttttt


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Where u living at?


WERE IN THE HI U IN HOTEL TIL WE FIND A PLACE TO RENT SEEMS THEIR AREN'T MANY APTS OR TRAILER HOMES TO RENT WE GOT THE CASH ITS JUST NOTHING IS AVAILABLE


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

O IM IN DENVER AREA


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

moeskee said:


> wsup Colorado just moved here a few days ago lookin for someone that does exhaust work cash in hand lookin to straight pipe my 87 brougham lmk or pm me if any one knows someone or a good shop lookin to join a club out here also lmk



TDC Auto Care 
303 789 5277 

Ask for Dale...does really great work.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO.... Still waiting on this giant snowstorm.... Time to work on the car!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup Everyone!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenas Dias Colorado!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

New Page !:biggrin:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> moeskee said:
> 
> 
> > wsup Colorado just moved here a few days ago lookin for someone that does exhaust work cash in hand lookin to straight pipe my 87 brougham lmk or pm me if any one knows someone or a good shop lookin to join a club out here also lmk
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

moeskee said:


> Thanks homie


Yessir....good luck


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut upper


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Roy?!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Na thats in LJ


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Na thats in LJ


Snow doesn't look too bad in La Junta


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Its still snowing and to me any snow sux


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

sup Colorado!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Its still snowing and to me any snow sux


You aint neva lie!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Representin aye Roy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Representin aye Roy


 I try


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hear ya


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

ITS FINNA GET WARMER


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

lookin for hood caddy emblem for brougham body or anyone parting one out


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

moeskee said:


> lookin for hood caddy emblem for brougham body or anyone parting one out


I'll check...I might have an extra


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> :wave:


Que paso loco!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT CO


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

What's up?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:run:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Man CO got some pretty good bud :420:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I'll check...I might have an extra


 did you end up finding one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

moeskee said:


> did you end up finding one


I did find a hood emblem but looks kind of small (no ****). I snap some pics of it tonight and send them over.


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> I did find a hood emblem but looks kind of small (no ****). I snap some pics of it tonight and send them over.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking for 14x7 if anyone can help hit me up


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

moeskee said:


> wsup Colorado just moved here a few days ago lookin for someone that does exhaust work cash in hand lookin to straight pipe my 87 brougham lmk or pm me if any one knows someone or a good shop lookin to join a club out here also lmk


HOPE YOU GOOD A KISSING ASS AND SUCKING DICK...cuz thats the only way to get in a club well stay in one that is......or maybe its cuz im an asshole and thats why i get the boot....lol just look for one that best suits you and your style there are tons in denver...just go to some shows and if you go with your car they will come to you...stay away from Denver C.C they dont stick to lowriders unless you dont care about that


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

and ya shit aint changed i still say what most think...fuck friends less friends less problems...who buys birthday gifts for kids older then 10 anyways..lmfao and hi Colorado


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

tafoya78 said:


> Looking for 14x7 if anyone can help hit me up


go to Me Gente or how ever its spelled cuz Chinas are chinas and he has the best price in Co new with out shipping time


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> go to Me Gente or how ever its spelled cuz Chinas are chinas and he has the best price in Co new with out shipping time


thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> HOPE YOU GOOD A KISSING ASS AND SUCKING DICK...cuz thats the only way to get in a club well stay in one that is......or maybe its cuz im an asshole and thats why i get the boot....lol just look for one that best suits you and your style there are tons in denver...just go to some shows and if you go with your car they will come to you...stay away from Denver C.C they dont stick to lowriders unless you dont care about that


Why wuld u need to kiss ass to get in a club or stay in one?? I for one think your personality and car speak for themselves. If your like us and your car is legit your in no kissing ass to get in or stay in. Also I have no need nor does my club to talk shit to anybody or start fights over cars. I dont care what car u own or how high it hops we let our cars do the talking and end of story so I have no clue what your talking about Jeff just saying.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Who let this fool out his cage again?? Lmao...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats up CO :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Chris?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not much bro just here at work. How you and the rest of the family doing?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> and ya shit aint changed i still say what most think...fuck friends less friends less problems...who buys birthday gifts for kids older then 10 anyways..lmfao and hi Colorado


What you said was definitely not what I was thinking, I will light a candle for you bro...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> Not much bro just here at work. How you and the rest of the family doing?


Doing alright bro just staying busy


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> and ya shit aint changed i still say what most think...fuck friends less friends less problems...who buys birthday gifts for kids older then 10 anyways..lmfao and hi Colorado


:thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> HOPE YOU GOOD A KISSING ASS AND SUCKING DICK...cuz thats the only way to get in a club well stay in one that is......or maybe its cuz im an asshole and thats why i get the boot....lol just look for one that best suits you and your style there are tons in denver...just go to some shows and if you go with your car they will come to you...stay away from Denver C.C they dont stick to lowriders unless you dont care about that


I dig it thanks for the heads up i just wanna cruise with some homies i guess il be dolo 4 a bit lol :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

What the fuck sucking dick and kissing ass for a club huh ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> What the fuck sucking dick and kissing ass for a club huh ?


Sounds like a disgruntled employee huh lol


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah no shit


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

moeskee said:


> I dig it thanks for the heads up i just wanna cruise with some homies i guess il be dolo 4 a bit lol :thumbsup:


You on facebook? Just hit up shows, you'll find someone you fit in with.


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> You on facebook? Just hit up shows, you'll find someone you fit in with.


 yea im on the book MOSE MOESKEE DAVIS hmu


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up Colorado!!!! Everybody must be gettin ready for the summer huh, been extra dead in here, or Ol Jeffy must have chased everybody away...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well he is disgruntled people think he may go postal and start cappin


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Aim down if ya wanna hit us jeffy we small pop pop pop pop


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Aim down if ya wanna hit us jeffy we small pop pop pop pop


Hahaha


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Good morning CO


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up CO!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT completely forgot about LIL!!! looks like I aint missed much!!! Have a good day CO!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Aim down if ya wanna hit us jeffy we small pop pop pop pop


sorry i havent been on cuz so your thinkin about murals or did u get them already if u did gotta see it someday. hey bro do u or chris have a pic here on layitlow of my car back in the day kinda wanna print it if u or chris have it message me cool?


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats good CO.got a 1951 chevy 3100 short bed for sale trade.runs good 235 4 speed granny.trade for a newer 1999 to 2002 ext truck or ill sell it for $5600 clear title in colorado springs












719 930 6787


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup CO!!!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuck this rain!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOST HATED GETTIN IT!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well that didnt work lol


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

We was rollin!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DOPE pics and DOPE cars Brian & Larry!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup COLORADO!!!


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Fes


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> MOST HATED GETTIN IT!!


:naughty::fool2:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

TheREGAL_B said:


> MOST HATED GETTIN IT!!


I always thought that interior was a hard color to work with but that combo with the painted molding is soooooo nice!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

europass said:


> I always thought that interior was a hard color to work with but that combo with the painted molding is soooooo nice!


There is more on that car to come soon too so be on the look out for it.


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

europass said:


> I always thought that interior was a hard color to work with but that combo with the painted molding is soooooo nice!


Thanks, and yes be in the look out


----------



## LOS_RUTHLESS (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up CO


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up CO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Before








After


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks nice brian


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks JR!!


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Is that who did the top ? Bobs upholstery what does he charge if I have the top already


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Bobs upholstery did it and they charged me 800 for labor


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Aim down if ya wanna hit us jeffy we small pop pop pop pop


larry lol i got love for you and most hated cc 
...i dont do the pop pop no need to aint know one that scary to me to kill them i like to fight man to man toe to toe ....but i still have to aim low tho....as for the sucking dick part ya im very disgruntle...anyways how you been


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Why wuld u need to kiss ass to get in a club or stay in one?? I for one think your personality and car speak for themselves. If your like us and your car is legit your in no kissing ass to get in or stay in. Also I have no need nor does my club to talk shit to anybody or start fights over cars. I dont care what car u own or how high it hops we let our cars do the talking and end of story so I have no clue what your talking about Jeff just saying.


lol if it was about the cars for reals there would not be the fraze tee shirt clubs...the whole club thing is funny its not about the cars its abut the social aspect a.k.a sucking dick ... playing nice why you see folks get screwed at a show its more politics then it is about the cars...as for fighting if you disrespect me im down to throw hands if you dont want to aploigize that is...i know i affend lots of folks but if no one says anything i cant say sorry if i did not mean to offend them...how many clubs do you know that have guys in them with no car or have been building a car for years with now progress...if it wa about the cars there wouldnt be any ..or thats just my crazy ass i guess


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I can only say what I know and yes I seen alot of clubs with people and no car btw how long u been working on yours for jeff?? lol I had to get ya with that one. maybe these politics come from trying to be in a big club that is established that I have no clue about Im in a small club and Ive only ever been in this one club no others. I dont care what the name of your club is how big it is or where it comes from cars make the club name not the other way around and alot of folks have a distorted view about that.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*MOST HATED killn 'em with them rags!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Sean


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Well I can only say what I know and yes I seen alot of clubs with people and no car btw how long u been working on yours for jeff?? lol I had to get ya with that one. maybe these politics come from trying to be in a big club that is established that I have no clue about Im in a small club and Ive only ever been in this one club no others. I dont care what the name of your club is how big it is or where it comes from cars make the club name not the other way around and alot of folks have a distorted view about that.


lol ya you got me on my car thing good one...its been 4 years i think tho 19 months was waiting on some key parts lol but i managed to get my wifs car done tho in that time...ya seems like the smaller clubs do have less issues tho the small clubs can shine like the big with the right club and mosthated damn sure does that...lol but im close to have mine done buy the way...lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> lol ya you got me on my car thing good one...its been 4 years i think tho 19 months was waiting on some key parts lol but i managed to get my wifs car done tho in that time...ya seems like the smaller clubs do have less issues tho the small clubs can shine like the big with the right club and mosthated damn sure does that...lol but im close to have mine done buy the way...lol


lets see a pic of your ladys ride I knew u were workin on it.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co happy 4th of july everyone:wave:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

AllHustle NoLove said:


> *MOST HATED killn 'em with them rags!* :thumbsup:


sup sean how u been


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

What up Colorado!!!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

TheREGAL_B said:


> What up Colorado!!!


Are you going to the show this weekend? If so, i may see you there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Are you going to the show this weekend? If so, i may see you there.


I wont be around but Most Hated is always around just peel them eyes open we out there


----------



## cuda (May 1, 2010)

What show is this weekend?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cuda said:


> What show is this weekend?


budweiser show ese


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabelowrider said:


> Are you going to the show this weekend? If so, i may see you there.


Yeah Ima be there bro, I will see you there.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

coming to ya from Mexico que pasa gente


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> coming to ya from Mexico que pasa gente


por que dont drink the water puto u be in da shitter :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

shit that water was cleaner then our chemical infested crap lmao


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh and I went there on my vacation cuzz


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> oh and I went there on my vacation cuzz


dam i should move to mexico than ya joe told me u went there cuz i was going to get a hold of u cuz i seen to yamha motorcycles for sale the guy was gettin rid of both of them i think he was from rockyford dont know if he still has them.:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what kind of yamaha and where did u see em listed??


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

i ll check again and let u know cool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

aight


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> aight


sorry cuz couldnt fine the pic either they got tookin down or they were sold already :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

its ok I have too many bikes as it is lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its ok I have too many bikes as it is lol


lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:wave::inout:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its ok I have too many bikes as it is lol


hey bro lil chris told my boy that chris got on with the railroad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> hey bro lil chris told my boy that chris got on with the railroad


not that I know of


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

loco surpreme said:


> hey bro lil chris told my boy that chris got on with the railroad


Nope still at Lewis unfortunately


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LFTED84 said:


> Nope still at Lewis unfortunately


I thought u were holding out on me lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

LFTED84 said:


> Nope still at Lewis unfortunately


so ur still making the big buck then lol:roflmao:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought u were holding out on me lol


dam bro shit at the plant has changed alot here more paper work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> dam bro shit at the plant has changed alot here more paper work


what kind of paper work?


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what kind of paper work?


shit bro we have right down certian work oder codes like 2013 for sick etc............ and put are hours on the time sheet and payroll paper so that everyone can see how many hours we have


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

loco surpreme said:


> shit bro we have right down certian work oder codes like 2013 for sick etc............ and put are hours on the time sheet and payroll paper so that everyone can see how many hours we have


fuck that bullshit lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> fuck that bullshit lol


yup talk to u later gonna get off here before rick shows up late bre


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

I know nobody gets on here any more but for those that keep their eye out every once and a while, Colorado is has this going on this weekend.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

dam its dead in here:inout:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cuz we all out riding I thought u knew


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cuz we all out riding I thought u knew


lol fucker lol


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sup co passing threw


----------



## Slick63 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just moved here where the shows at before winter


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Slick63 said:


> Just moved here where the shows at before winter


Shows are done with til probably around cinco de mayo


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's good fellas? I haven't been on this page in while. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

What's up my name is dose, I'm new to this site so far I'm loving all the knowledge and unity I see on here. I am looking for a good body and paint guy to link up with for some work I need done on a 65 Catalina. I love this car and will be starting a thread on it once I get a little further along with it. Got a long way to go. If there is any one that knows a good body guy please let me know. I'm located in C Springs.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hardly anybody gets on this site anymore dose. Hit up GT in colorado springs a one Roy Hilburt he may ne able to point u in the right direction or Majestics in springs a one Fessor of the boogies that might get u a good start good luck on the catalina and nice to see someone stepping out of the box


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> hardly anybody gets on this site anymore dose. Hit up GT in colorado springs a one Roy Hilburt he may ne able to point u in the right direction or Majestics in springs a one Fessor of the boogies that might get u a good start good luck on the catalina and nice to see someone stepping out of the box


Thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no problem Dose


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Crash1964 said:


> What's good fellas? I haven't been on this page in while. I hope everyone is well.


Waddup Crashbob!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MOST HATED cruising to Denver today just to do it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

When do all the shows in northern colorado start back up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

imma take a shot and say may but car shows suck put gas and cruise is all I do


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back home today and we still cruising


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahahaha we on one!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ahhhhhh yes regal B (samson voice)


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

They suck that bad or is it just no one coming out with new shit?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mrotero said:


> They suck that bad or is it just no one coming out with new shit?


na they ok its just for us ya its mainly the same stuff and I dont care much to take my ride 100 plus miles to a show just to park it.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

https://youtu.be/aXt5_O6CJCA MOST HATED dippin at the majestics 2016 picnic in cali


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> https://youtu.be/aXt5_O6CJCA MOST HATED dippin at the majestics 2016 picnic in cali


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup co


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

The new ride i got for valentines day.






\


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

now thats a present


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> The new ride i got for valentines day.
> View attachment 1848729
> \


 :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

when u gonna catch up Roy you sold 5 million 1 hundred and 86 thousand rides and u still behind lol jk mayne


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> now thats a present


Its going to be hard to top this present. lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no skirts or conti kit??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no skirts or conti kit??


Soon, this broke the bank. i am going to big show next weekend for 2 days. Its a car show with a swap meet. I am hoping to score some skirts at it. i am looking at some nos fender birds for it also. Those cont kits are pricy.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> :worship:


Your next big Roy. Its going to happen soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ya all car shit is expensive nowadays


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> when u gonna catch up Roy you sold 5 million 1 hundred and 86 thousand rides and u still behind lol jk mayne



With what I have in this shitbox HT I should have one....After this one for sure...Or maybe go back to G-Bodies and start all over



cl1965ss said:


> Your next big Roy. Its going to happen soon.


Fingers crossed


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya all car shit is expensive nowadays


Especially in these Tri-5 cars, its like a whole new tax bracket.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> With what I have in this shitbox HT I should have one....After this one for sure...Or maybe go back to G-Bodies and start all over
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed


shit aint nothing wrong with a Gbody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> shit aint nothing wrong with a Gbody


Nope but ain't nothing like a Raggie either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

then a how u say Raggie g body it is lol honestly wuldnt mind buildin one myself


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> then a how u say Raggie g body it is lol honestly wuldnt mind buildin one myself


I wouldn't mind either if I had my dream car in my garage


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Shit I wouldn't mind a chromed out g body myself. They almost better than a tri five hardtop, wait what!!!! LOL jk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> I wouldn't mind either if I had my dream car in my garage


I wish I wuld have kept my regal or my 59 but wasnt a good fit at the time tryin to get that 57


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TheREGAL_B said:


> Shit I wouldn't mind a chromed out g body myself. They almost better than a tri five hardtop, wait what!!!! LOL jk


Jew ain't lying....HT 57's are way overrated



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wish I wuld have kept my regal or my 59 but wasnt a good fit at the time tryin to get that 57


I hear ya...Us poor folk gotta sell chit to get other things


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I live in a shitty area and nothing is here so idk it just doesnt justify to have another car let alone this one lol I can cruise town and be bored in 3 minutes nobody is out here its a ghost town


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

Nah they not overrated I think they just hard to come by in the condition you got, but really it seems like G bodies is the way to go these days, just my broke ass thinkin...


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I live in a shitty area and nothing is here so idk it just doesnt justify to have another car let alone this one lol I can cruise town and be bored in 3 minutes nobody is out here its a ghost town


I can agree with this, we gotta go out of town to see something and then it's unsatisfactory when we don't see nothin


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

This year will be different....Crazy amount of rides and Clubs coming out....I already see it in the Springs...Chalk it up to the Weed industry


----------



## TheREGAL_B (Nov 7, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> This year will be different....Crazy amount of rides and Clubs coming out....I already see it in the Springs...Chalk it up to the Weed industry


So I hear, I hope it's something to see!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> This year will be different....Crazy amount of rides and Clubs coming out....I already see it in the Springs...Chalk it up to the Weed industry


sounds like the same peeps different name but what do I kno


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

cl1965ss said:


> The new ride i got for valentines day.
> View attachment 1848729
> \


Congrats chuck


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

OVERTIME said:


> Congrats chuck


Thanks, Ivan


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats good fellas?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx Roy urs is lookin good like them patterns


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Whos the Seahawks fan in da back?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats brian


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

What'sup co


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I see the Lowrider show isn't at the Denver Collesium this year.. Is the National Western Complex an outdoor or indoor show..? Is it worth going to?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

its pretty much all indoors at that place I culdnt yell ya if its worth going to or not tho


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that place is alright


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Roy urs is lookin good like them patterns


Thank G ,she's only a HT but Imma ask a fortune for her to get my Vert....LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the last time LRM mag was at the NWC was 2011.It was the shit.Budweiser has thrown 2 there.They were pretty GOOD.This year Both will be there.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup co hows everyone doing


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

Best of Show Magazine Budweiser’s Custom Car Show Tour 2016…over 100 categories. Cash pay outs for Hoppers.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down Colorado. Three day GOODTIME$ weekend. Starting off with a dance on Friday night. GOOD music and drink specials all night (this is a grown folks party sorry no kiddos). Saturday we start off with our escorted cruise (4 bikes and a squad car) staring at Samuels park and ending at JPeps there we will have DJ music, the boxing fight on the huge screen, drink specials, awards (only cars eligible for the awards are the cars that were in the cruise) and a hopping contest for cash prizes, Porta-a-potties on site. No entry fee on anything. Sunday we will have some of the baddest low lows in the nation in NTX along with GOODie bags for the early birds, DJ music, water games and fun for the entire family, more awards. We will be raffling off a TV, some 13 tires & a neon sign ($2 ea or 3 for $5) also the 50/50 raffle, will be by the lake so bring your swimming suit and your grill and let's all have a GOODTIME$....(I'm sure I'm missing some more attractions). Share us on social media.....
Make plans now and take advantage of this sweet deal.For our out town guests coming in we have hotel information for you. Every year is challenging trying to make an event more successful than the previous year but this year was real difficult trying to get a hotel that would accommodate the safety, convince and trailer space for our guest. Well with so much going on in the DFW this was the only spot available. It is close to where we are ending our cruise and having our hopping contest although not very convenient for the picnic. Please take advantage of these benefits we gave put together for you and obey all rules the the hotel is asking of us.
Calling out all hoppers........ Come get you some if you think you got what it takes. No regerstraion needed (although you must be on time to compete). Awards (for the cruise)and cash money (for the hop) to be given out on Saturday night. GoodTimes cc will not be eligible for the awards but will be eligible for the hop. Don't miss your chance to be king of the streets....


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Selling my 58-64 impala chrome engraved uppers extended 3/4 done by crazy kutting and my chrome non engraved front lowers . They don't have the sway bar mount wrapped and molded. No cross bars to a arms . Asking 1000 for the set


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

New never been installed


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no more lifts ivan??


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No staying somewhat stock and reliable


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OVERTIME said:


> No staying somewhat stock and reliable


I dont blame ya


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* $1550!!!  **Free Shipping!*
*2 Pump Competition Kit + 2 prs 2 ton precuts* 
*Kit Includes:*
• (2) Chrome Competition Pumps w/Fat Bloack & #9 gear
• (2) 3/8 Dual dump assembly w/ deltas & black ret. hoses
• (2) 8" Cylinders pr.
• (1) 10 switch pre-wired box
• (2) Donuts pr.
• (2) Regular cups pr.
• (6) Solenoids
• (2) #6 15ft Parker hoses
• (4) #6 4ft Parker hoses
• (4) 3/8m to #6 elbows
• (2) 2 Ton Blue Pre-cut #Springs pr 
• (1) UPGRADES Available 

*☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 ? Norma | [email protected]
*
#International Shipping Available! If u would like a shipping quote PLEASE email  I'll be happy to help you.

*** Free Shipping to Continental United States ONLY | Excluding AK, HI, PR, GUAM ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
?BOOM?.... That just happened!:nicoderm:
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼:loco: + Free Shipping !!











Hop Drop & Roll Package includes:
• 2 pump #hijackerhydraulics Kit w/ Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
• EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!
.
Take advantage of this AMAZING DEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!!uffin:
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you!
☎CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita:wave:*


----------



## smokybob63 (Aug 15, 2016)

What is the paint color on this Monte Carlo??


----------



## smokybob63 (Aug 15, 2016)

cl1965ss said:


>


What is the paint color on the Monte Carlo??


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

looks like orion silver but i could be mistaken on 78-80 monte on the other one kind of looks like a deep cherry red but like i said i could be mistaken


----------



## Rollerz719 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## CityWide81 (Jul 6, 2017)

It's been a minute since I have been in here


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

https://youtu.be/YH5gun7yzjU


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

Sup colorado its been awhile since i ve been on


----------

